# China Economy Forum



## EagleEyes

This will be the new sticky for the updates on Chinese economy.

Please only use this thread for all contents regarding Chinese Economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's investment on water diversion hit 115 bln - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011 







*China has invested 115 billion yuan ($17.45 billion) on the South-to-North Water Diversion Project as of the end of last year*, a senior official said Monday.

E Jingping, director of the Office of the South-to-North Water Diversion Project Commission (SNWDPC) of the State Council, said *construction on 40 projects began last year, marking a new annual record.*

*No major accidents happened while constructing the projects last year*, E said.

*The South-to-North Water Diversion Project is designed to divert water from the water-rich south of China, mainly the Yangtze, the country's longest river, to the country's arid northern regions. It will consist of three routes: an eastern, middle and western route. The project started with construction of the eastern route in 2002.*

*Up until now, both of the eastern and middle routes were already under construction. The western route, meant to replenish the Yellow River with water from the upper reaches of the Yangtze through tunnels in the high mountains of western China, is still in the planning stage.*

About 330,000 people in Hubei and Henan provinces will be relocated before the middle route is completed in 2014.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
*China beats the US in wind energy*


> By Sheila McNulty in Houston
> Published: January 25 2011 00:29 | Last updated: January 25 2011 01:17
> China has become the leader in wind energy capacity, seizing the lead from the US, where last year installations dropped to half of what they were in 2009.
> 
> US installations totalled 5,115 megawatts of wind power in 2010, barely half of 2009&#8217;s record pace because of what the industry sees as the lack of predictable long-term federal policies on renewable energy grants.
> 
> US wind capacity now stands at 40,180 megawatts, an increase in capacity of 15 per cent over the start of 2010, the American Wind Energy Association said on Monday. It said China now has 41,800 megawatts in operation, an increase of 62 per cent in capacity over a year ago.
> 
> Towards the end of last year, wind installations came to a standstill as the industry waited for Congress to renew a provision enabling the industry to obtain a cash grant in lieu of an investment tax credit, which had been a key factor behind growth. The provision eventually passed in late December but only for one year, resulting in long-term uncertainty.
> 
> &#8220;Our industry continues to ensure a boom-bust cycle because of the lack of long-term predictable federal policies,&#8221; said Denise Bode, chief executive of the American Wind Energy Association, the national trade association.
> 
> Research by General Electric has shown that investments in the wind industry have risen and fallen along with the renewal and expiration of renewable energy incentives. The expiration of incentives in 2000, 2002 and 2004, for example, caused a 76-90 per cent drop in installed capacity in the US from the previous year.
> 
> Complicating the efforts to maintain US growth in wind generation are low natural gas prices, which are leading power producers to favour that fossil fuel.
> 
> &#8221;Now that we&#8217;re competing with natural gas on cost, we need consistent federal policies to ensure we have a diverse portfolio of energy sources in this country, and don&#8217;t become over-reliant on one source or another,&#8221; Ms Bode said.
> 
> The renewal of the tax credit at the end of last year means the industry entered 2011 with more than 5,600 megawatts of electric power under construction, encouraging a more robust growth rate for this year.



Copenhagen 2009 anyone?

*&#8216;Made in China&#8217; tells us little about global trade*


> By Pascal Lamy
> Published: January 24 2011 22:43 | Last updated: January 24 2011 22:43
> 
> As recently as 30 years ago, products were assembled in one country, using inputs from that same country. Measuring trade was thus easy. 2011 is very different. Manufacturing is driven by global supply chains, while most imports should be stamped &#8220;made globally&#8221;, not &#8220;made in China&#8221;, or similar. This is not an academic distinction. With trade imbalance causing friction between leading economies, the measures we use can gravely exacerbate geopolitical tensions at a time when co-operation is more vital than ever.
> 
> International trade is currently measured in what is known as gross value. The total commercial value of an import is assigned to a single country of origin, as the good reaches customs. This worked fine when economist David Ricardo was alive: 200 years ago Portugal was trading wine &#8220;made in Portugal&#8221; for English textile &#8220;made in England&#8221;. But today the concept of country of origin is obsolete. What we call &#8220;made in China&#8221; is indeed assembled in China, but its commercial value comes from those numerous countries that precede its assembly. It no longer makes sense to think of trade in terms of &#8220;them&#8221; and &#8220;us.&#8221;
> 
> This is not to suggest that all international trade tensions will vanish overnight if we change the way trade is measured. But if we are to debate something as important as trade imbalances, we should do it on the basis of numbers that reflect reality. A distorted trade picture can inflame bilateral relations, while raising anti-trade sentiment at a time when protectionist pressures are already rising. Economists have long abandoned the view that trade is a zero-sum game, but the day-to-day worlds of politics and markets still seem to work on old mercantilist beliefs. The crisis has naturally exacerbated this feeling, even at a time when global manufacturing has made distinctions between &#8220;us&#8221; and &#8220;them&#8221; ever less relevant.
> 
> Apple&#8217;s iPhone illustrates this clearly. It is assembled in China, then exported to the US and elsewhere. Yet the components come from numerous countries. According to a recent Asian Development Bank Institute study, the phone contributed $1.9bn to the US trade deficit with China, using the traditional country of origin concept. But if China&#8217;s iPhone exports to the US were measured in value added &#8211; meaning the value added by China to the components &#8211; those exports would come to only $73.5m.
> 
> It isn&#8217;t just phones. Automobiles, aircraft, electronics &#8211; even clothing &#8211; are increasingly made in many countries. No car or commercial jet could now be built with inputs from just one country. Business leaders also know that new trade frictions are especially damaging in an era of global supply chains. Import duties, red tape or other delays or costs in the delivery of inputs means higher costs. And our traditional trade statistics make such frictions much more likely.
> 
> The statistical bias created by attributing commercial value to the last country of origin perverts the true economic dimension of the bilateral trade imbalances. This affects the political debate, and leads to misguided perceptions. Take the bilateral deficit between China and the US. *A series of estimates based on true domestic content can cut the overall deficit &#8211; which was $252bn in November 2010 &#8211; by half, if not more.*
> 
> Measures we use also change the way trade affects jobs too. Research on Apple&#8217;s iPod shows that out of the 41,000 jobs its manufacture created in 2006, 14,000 were located in the US. Some 6,000 were professional posts. Yet since US workers are better paid, they earned $750m, while only $320m went to workers abroad. Indeed, the iPod may have never existed if Apple had not known that Asian companies could supply components, while both Asian workers and Asian consumers would manufacture and buy it. Statistics that measure value added can provide a more reliable way of seeing how trade affects employment.
> 
> Different means of calculating trade is relevant well beyond the US and China. Thinking about trade in value-added terms can take us beyond the politics of bilateral trade balances. Seen this way, trade shifts from a one-to-one balance into a network of value-added chains, where interdependence dominates and everyone can win. Most importantly, it will help policymakers, and their populations, see the need for stronger multilateral trade co-operation &#8211; and the global growth and jobs they can bring.
> 
> The writer is director-general of the World Trade Organisation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Power firm seeks to lift grid investment - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011 

China Southern Power Grid Corp,* the smaller of the mainland's two state-owned power distributors, aims to boost investment in grid networks by almost a third in the next five years.*

*The company, which runs networks in five provincial areas in south China, said it has earmarked 400 billion yuan (US$61 billion) to invest in grid networks between 2011 and 2015, up 32 percent from 302.3 billion yuan it spent in the past five years.*

*China has been improving its grid coverage so that more homes will have access to electricity* and is also investing in power network that is generated by renewable sources like wind.

*Southern Power Grid said about 28 percent of the proposed 400 billion yuan investment will go to rural areas. The company, which also has some power generating assets, last week said it plans fixed-asset investment of more than 500 billion yuan during the five-year period.*

Source: Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

A wind farm in Roncheng, China

China leapfrogs U.S. wind power industry | Greenspace | Los Angeles Times

"China leapfrogs U.S. wind power industry
January 24, 2011 | 10:24 am
by Tiffany Hsu

*Chinese turbines are now harnessing more wind power than machines installed in the U.S., according to a trade group Monday.

For the first time ever, the Asian giant&#8217;s capacity &#8211;- the amount of electricity that can be generated using wind &#8211;- blew past the U.S. to soar 62% to 41,800 megawatts.* American-based turbines can produce up to 40,180 megawatts, a 15% jump from the beginning of 2010, according to a report from the American Wind Energy Assn.

The U.S. wind market had a rough year overall, ending 2010 with 5,115 megawatts of new installations &#8211;- just half of the record amount put up in 2009. The fourth quarter saw just 3,195 megawatts erected, a slide from the 4,113 installed in the same period in 2009.

The association blamed short-lived government subsidies.

But after a key incentive, the 1603 federal Treasury grant program, was extended for a year in December, the wind industry began to perk up. As 2011 begins, roughly 5,600 megawatts of wind power capacity is under construction, the trade group said.

Some new projects being hammered out include electricity prices set at 5 cents or 6 cents per kilowatt hour, which would make wind power competitive with natural gas, the association said.

&#8220;Our industry continues to endure a boom-bust cycle because of the lack of long-term, predictable federal policies, in contrast to the permanent entitlements that fossil fuels have enjoyed for 90 years or more,&#8221; said Denise Bode, the group&#8217;s chief executive, in a statement.

Companies have built utility-scale wind projects in 38 states so far. Texas leads the pack with 10,085 total megawatts of capacity, followed by Iowa with 3,675 megawatts.

California, which features the windy Altamont Pass and Tehachapi regions, lags in third place with 3,177 megawatts installed."

Note: Thank you to "ProsperThroughCo-op" for posting the earlier wind power article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Installation of world's largest water turbo generator underway - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011 






*Installation began on a Chinese water turbo generator with completely independent intellectual property rights and the world's largest single unit capacity at the Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station on Jan. 24. *

*The domestically-produced water turbo generator, with a single unit capacity of 800,000 kilowatts, is the world's largest water turbo generator both in size and capacity.*

*After the one-year installation period and commissioning, this unit set is expected to generate electricity by October 2012. The Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station joins the Gezhouba Hydropower Station and the Three Gorges Power Station as another national key clean energy construction project.* 

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*More overseas buyers willing to settle up in RMB - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011 






*More and more overseas buyers in the trade are gradually becoming willing to accept RMB as a settlement currency.*

*According to a survey that covered 385 overseas buyers released on Jan. 24, 17 percent of the respondents indicated that they had used RMB in commercial transactions with Chinese exports, and 39 percent of the respondents said that in the future they are willing to pay RMB.*

*The survey was conducted by the well-known by B2B media group Global Sources. Respondents cover 385 buyers from China's major export markets, such as Europe, America, the Middle East, Central and South America, and Asia. Their procurement of goods in China covers electronics, home appliances, gifts, garments and textiles and metal products and other fields.*

*Central parity of RMB against the U.S. dollar recently hit record highs and is showing a noticeably accelerating growth rate, causing overseas buyers to pay close attention. Data shows that 68 percent of respondents said their procurement from China is affected by the appreciation, 54 percent of respondents think the appreciation of the RMB leads to the rise of Chinese export prices. *

By Huang Beibei, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed intercity rail to open in 2014 - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011






*At the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity rail line feasibility assessment meeting held recently, it was announced that the maximum design speed of Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity rail line is 300 kilometers per hour, construction on the line will start this year, and it will be open to traffic in 2014, according to the Bejing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Rural Development. *

It is understood that *the new Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity rail line, one of Beijing's key projects this year, is located within the boundaries of northwest of Beijing and Hebei province. It will run from the Beijing North Railway Station (Xizhimen) and end at Zhangjiakou South Station in Hebei province. *

It will go by way of Beijing's Haidian District, Changping District, Yanqing District, and enter the boundaries of Hebei Province by Kangzhuang Town of Yanqing District. Then it will cross Guanting Reservoir and run by way of the Huailai district to Xuanhua district and finally to Zhangjiakou City.

*The intercity rail line will have a length of about 174 kilometers and about 27 billion yuan of static investment. It has now temporarily set up 10 stops, including Beijing North Railway Station, Tsinghua University Park, Qinghe, Shahe, Changping West, Badaling West, Shacheng, Xiahuayuan North, Xuanhua North, Zhangjiakou South, etc. It has a length of about 70.24 km within the boundaries of Beijing. *

*It is understood that the design speed of Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity rail line is divided into three stages. The design speed in the section that runs from Beijing North Railway Station to north Fifth Ring Road is 250 kilometers per hour, the north Fifth Ring Road to Kangzhuang section is 250 kilometers per hour and the Kangzhuang to Zhangjiakou section is the fastest at 300 kilometers per hour.*

By Yan Meng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

*Why China Does Capitalism Better than the U.S.*
By Tony Karon Thursday, Jan. 20, 2011



> One of the great ironies revealed by the global recession that began in 2008 is that Communist Party&#8211;ruled China may be doing a better job managing capitalism's crisis than the democratically elected U.S. government. Beijing's stimulus spending was larger, infinitely more effective at overcoming the slowdown and directed at laying the infrastructural tracks for further economic expansion.
> 
> As Western democracies shuffle wheezily forward, China's economy roars along at a steady clip, having lifted some half a billion people out of poverty over the past three decades and rapidly created the world's largest middle class to provide an engine for long-term domestic consumer demand. Sure, there's massive social inequality, but there always is in a capitalist system. (Income inequality rates in the U.S. are some of the worst in the industrialized world, and more Americans are falling into poverty than are being raised out of it. The number of Americans officially designated as living in poverty in 2009 &#8212; 43 million &#8212; was the highest in the 51 years that records have been kept.)
> (See TIME's photo-essay "The Rise of Hu Jintao.")
> 
> Beijing is also doing a far more effective job than Washington of tooling its economy to meet future challenges &#8212; at least according to historian Francis Fukuyama, erstwhile neoconservative intellectual heavyweight. "President Hu Jintao's rare state visit to Washington this week comes at a time when many Chinese see their weathering of the financial crisis as a vindication of their own system, and the beginning of an era in which U.S.-style liberal ideas will no longer be dominant," wrote Fukuyama in Monday's Financial Times under a headline stating that the U.S. had little to teach China. "State-owned enterprises are back in vogue, and were the chosen mechanism through which Beijing administered its massive stimulus."
> 
> Today Chinese leaders are more inclined to scold the U.S. &#8212; its debtor to the tune of close to a trillion dollars &#8212; than to emulate it, and Fukuyama noted that polls show that a larger percentage of Chinese believe their country is headed in the right direction, compared with Americans. China's success in navigating the economic crisis, wrote Fukuyama, was based on the ability of its authoritarian political system to "make large, complex decisions quickly, and ... make them relatively well, at least in economic policy."
> These are startling observations from a writer who, 19 years ago, famously proclaimed that the collapse of the Soviet Union heralded "the end of history as such ... That is, the end point of mankind's ideological evolution and the universalization of Western liberal democracy as the final form of human government."
> 
> Fukuyama has had the good grace and intellectual honesty to admit he was wrong. And he's no apologist for Chinese authoritarianism, calling out its abuses and corruption, and making clear that he believes the absence of democracy will eventually hobble China's progress. Still, as he noted in the Financial Times, while they don't hold elections, China's communist leaders are nonetheless responsive to public opinion. (Of course they are! A party brought to power by a peasant rebellion knows full well the destructive potential of the rage of working people.) But the regime claims solid support from the Chinese middle class, and hedges against social explosion by directing resources and investment to more marginal parts of the country.
> 
> China's leaders, of course, never subscribed to Fukuyama's "end of history" maxim; the Marxism on which they were reared would have taught them that there is no contingent relationship between capitalism and democracy, and they only had to look at neighbors such as Taiwan, South Korea and Singapore to see economic success stories under authoritarian rule &#8212; although the prosperity thus achieved played a major role in transforming Taiwan and South Korea into the noisy democracies they are today. Nor were Beijing's leaders under any illusions that the free market could take care of such basic needs as education, health care and infrastructure necessary to keep the system as a whole growing.
> 
> But Fukuyama also made a point about the comparative inability of the U.S. system to respond decisively to a long-term crisis. "China adapts quickly, making difficult decisions and implementing them effectively," Fukuyama wrote. "Americans pride themselves on constitutional checks and balances, based on a political culture that distrusts centralised government. This system has ensured individual liberty and a vibrant private sector, but it has now become polarised and ideologically rigid. At present it shows little appetite for dealing with the long-term fiscal challenges the U.S. faces. Democracy in America may have an inherent legitimacy that the Chinese system lacks, but it will not be much of a model to anyone if the government is divided against itself and cannot govern."
> (See "China's High-Speed Rail.")
> 
> Money has emerged as the electoral trump card in the U.S. political system, and corporations have a Supreme Court&#8211;recognized right to use their considerable financial muscle to promote candidates and policies favorable to their business operations and to resist policies and shut out candidates deemed inimical to their business interests. So whether it's health reform or the stimulus package, the power of special interests in the U.S. system invariably produces either gridlock or mishmash legislation crafted to please the narrow interests of a variety of competing interests rather than the aggregated interests of the economy and society as a whole. Efficient and rational decisionmaking it's not. Nor does it appear capable of tackling long-term problems.
> (Comment on this story.)
> 
> China is the extreme opposite, of course. It can ride roughshod over the lives of its citizens (e.g., building a dam that requires the forced relocation of 1.5 million people who have no channels through which to protest). But China's system is unlikely to give corporations the power to veto or shape government decisionmaking to suit their bottom lines at the expense of the needs of the system as a whole in the way that, to choose but one example, U.S. pharmaceutical companies are able to wield political influence to deny the government the right to negotiate drug prices for the public health system. Fukuyama seems to be warning that, in Darwinian terms, the Chinese system may be more adaptive than the land of the free.
> 
> Read more: http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2043235,00.html#ixzz1C5bQp65K



*China to create largest mega city in the world with 42 million people *


> China is planning to create the world's biggest mega city by merging nine cities to create a metropolis twice the size of Wales with a population of 42 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Malcolm Moore in Shanghai and Peter Foster in Beijing
> The Telegraph
> 24 Jan 2011
> 
> 
> City planners in south China have laid out an ambitious plan to merge together the nine cities that lie around the Pearl River Delta.
> 
> The "Turn The Pearl River Delta Into One" scheme will create a 16,000 sq mile urban area that is 26 times larger geographically than Greater London, or twice the size of Wales.
> 
> The new mega-city will cover a large part of China's manufacturing heartland, stretching from Guangzhou to Shenzhen and including Foshan, Dongguan, Zhongshan, Zhuhai, Jiangmen, Huizhou and Zhaoqing. Together, they account for nearly a tenth of the Chinese economy.
> 
> Over the next six years, around 150 major infrastructure projects will mesh the transport, energy, water and telecommunications networks of the nine cities together, at a cost of some 2 trillion yuan (£190 billion). An express rail line will also connect the hub with nearby Hong Kong.
> 
> "The idea is that when the cities are integrated, the residents can travel around freely and use the health care and other facilities in the different areas," said Ma Xiangming, the chief planner at the Guangdong Rural and Urban Planning Institute and a senior consultant on the project.
> 
> However, he said no name had been chosen for the area. "It will not be like Greater London or Greater Tokyo because there is no one city at the heart of this megalopolis," he said. "We cannot just name it after one of the existing cities."
> 
> "It will help spread industry and jobs more evenly across the region and public services will also be distributed more fairly," he added.
> 
> Mr Ma said that residents would be able to use universal rail cards and buy annual tickets to allow them to commute around the mega-city.
> 
> Twenty-nine rail lines, totalling 3,100 miles, will be added, cutting rail journeys around the urban area to a maximum of one hour between different city centres. According to planners, phone bills could also fall by 85 per cent and hospitals and schools will be improved.
> 
> "Residents will be able to choose where to get their services and will use the internet to find out which hospital, for example, is less busy," said Mr Ma.
> 
> Pollution, a key problem in the Pearl River Delta because of its industrialisation, will also be addressed with a united policy, and the price of petrol and electricity could also be unified.
> 
> The southern conglomeration is intended to wrestle back a competitive advantage from the growing urban areas around Beijing and Shanghai.
> 
> By the end of the decade, China plans to move ever greater numbers into its cities, creating some city zones with 50 million to 100 million people and "small" city clusters of 10 million to 25 million.
> 
> In the north, the area around Beijing and Tianjin, two of China's most important cities, is being ringed with a network of high-speed railways that will create a super-urban area known as the Bohai Economic Rim. Its population could be as high as 260 million.
> 
> The process of merging the Bohai region has already begun with the connection of Beijing to Tianjing by a high speed railway that completes the 75 mile journey in less than half an hour, providing an axis around which to create a network of feeder cities.
> 
> As the process gathers pace, total investment in urban infrastructure over the next five years is expected to hit £685 billion, according to an estimate by the British Chamber of Commerce, with an additional £300 billion spend on high speed rail and £70 billion on urban transport.
> 
> China to create largest mega city in the world with 42 million people - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## no_name

^^^^

The transportation system better be top notch.

Similar proposals may also be useful for places like regions around shanghai.

Look at the map - the megacity will suck HK dry - won't be too long before they want let in.

The metropolis will be as powerful as a small country, will put places like singapore to shame.

In the distant and unlikely even of china falling back into chaos, you'll see warlords call themselves kings and preside over various such city states.

Probably the most ambitious projects for a long time.

btw just adding populations in the various cities together gives me a figure of 47.9 million. South Korea by contrast has a population of 48.8 million as of 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1437668 said:


> *China to create largest mega city in the world with 42 million people *



Wow, just wow!!! even I have not heard of this!!! Amazing!



no_name said:


> ^^^^
> 
> The transportation system better be top notch.
> 
> Similar proposals may also be useful for places like regions around shanghai.
> 
> Look at the map - the megacity will suck HK dry - won't be too long before they want let in.
> 
> The metropolis will be as powerful as a small country, will put places like singapore to shame.
> 
> In the distant and unlikely even of china falling back into chaos, you'll see warlords call themselves kings and preside over various such city states.
> 
> Probably the most ambitious projects for a long time.
> 
> btw just adding populations in the various cities together gives me a figure of 47.9 million. South Korea by contrast has a population of 48.8 million as of 2010.



Actually, I think this makes rebellion less likely. Urban centers are extremely hardened against invasion but at the same time, high speed national transport networks make troop and police deployment rapid, and modern communications systems are easily intercepted from the inside. This makes the communication of orders by a rogue general, and the actual carrying out of the rebellion, almost impossible. If anyone had such an order, it could be listened to immediately, a broadcast would make the conspiracy known to the public, and troops/police from other parts of the country could be brought in to crush it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Actually I did not comprehend the magnitude until I realised that this is about 10 New Zealands put together in terms of population. They could just round off and call it 50 million.


Compared to it we in Auckland are like hermits!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China approves 10 more nuclear power generators - People's Daily Online* January 26, 2011

*China is expected to raise its 2020 target for the nuclear power industry to 86 gigawatts (gW), or 5 percent of its power generation, representing at least 70 billion yuan ($10.6 billion) of investment annually.*

*The nation will approve another 10 nuclear power projects during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015),* according to Zhang Guobao, former director of the National Energy Administration.

*In line with the country's move to accelerate the development of the industry, China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC), the country's largest nuclear power company, plans to invest 800 billion yuan ($121.5 billion) in nuclear projects by 2020.*






*CNNC said the total investment in nuclear power plants is expected to reach 500 billion yuan by 2015, resulting in 40 gW of nuclear energy available nationwide.*

*The investments have created a huge market for nuclear equipment*, the value of which is estimated at 500 billion yuan.

*That equipment forms the largest part of investment in nuclear power stations, accounting for 50 to 60 percent of the total.*

*Dongfang Electric, the country's largest nuclear equipment maker by market share, has already benefited from the investment spree*. The company said in a statement that it currently has orders worth 45 billion yuan and it expects the figure to skyrocket this year.

Meanwhile, *there are concerns that China's equipment manufacturing industry is lagging behind the fast-developing nuclear power industry.*

*The localization rate stands at 50 percent for nuclear power equipment installed in China*, which means half of the country's nuclear equipment is provided by foreign manufacturers.

*The localization rate of equipment using second-generation technology is 80 percent while that of the third generation is only 30 percent*, said Xiao Xinjian, a researcher at the Energy Research Institute affiliated to the National Development and Reform Commission.

*China's 11 nuclear power generating units all use second-generation technology*, the Xinhua News Agency has reported.

*China should focus on developing reactors based on Westinghouse Electric Co's third-generation AP1000 design, instead of older, second-generation technology*, according to a commentary by the research unit of the State Council.

*"The equipment manufacturing industry will have to catch up if China is to realize its target of 86 gW of nuclear power capacity,"* said Xiao.

In addition to China's nuclear industry flagship operator CNNC, all of the nation's major power groups have established nuclear energy departments to enter the capital-intensive but lucrative market.

*To enhance its competitiveness, CNNC recently began building the CNNC Beijing Nuclear Technology Park in Beijing, which will be the largest research and development center for the country's nuclear power industry.*

Meanwhile, *the China Institute of Atomic Energy, the cradle of Chinese nuclear science, plans to step up research efforts to narrow the gap between China and developed nations in nuclear science.*

*China, the world's second-largest economy, aims to get 15 percent of its power from renewable sources by 2020.*

*Nuclear power will have to account for 5 percent of power generation by then*, said Xiao from the Energy Research Institute.

*Currently, nuclear stations account for only 2 percent of the total power generation.*

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

below_freezing said:


> Actually, I think this makes rebellion less likely. Urban centers are extremely hardened against invasion but at the same time, high speed national transport networks make troop and police deployment rapid, and modern communications systems are easily intercepted from the inside. This makes the communication of orders by a rogue general, and the actual carrying out of the rebellion, almost impossible. If anyone had such an order, it could be listened to immediately, a broadcast would make the conspiracy known to the public, and troops/police from other parts of the country could be brought in to crush it.



I was assuming under the condition that central authority had already broken down - like the warlords era of 1920s. 

The warlord with the most human resources has the greatest chance of expansion and survival.

How to keep so many people fed and supplied will be a problem, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*'Chimerica' a powerhouse, not hegemony, for global economy - People's Daily Online* January 26, 2011 

Two years after the global financial crisis in 2008, China overtook the United States as the largest trading partner of the European Union. Also, in the same year, China became the second largest economy in the world. And in early 2011, China and the United States, the worlds No. 1 economic power, pledged to build a "cooperative economic partnership." What do the closer relations between the world's two biggest, albeit different, economies mean for other economies and the world economy as a whole?

The economic interdependence between China and the United States, or "Chimerica," to use the phrase coined by Harvard economic historians Niall Ferguson and Moritz Schularick, will further increase in the next 10 years. However, what such interdependence will mean for the rest of the world depends on to what extent the world's two largest economies can cooperate. 

Together, China and the United States can play a leading, positive role in the world economy. But that can be possible only when they overcome the following challenges.

First, interdependence is just a "platform" upon which further cooperation is "attainable" rather than any reflection of the "reality" of cooperation because interdependence could also lead to conflicts, said Qin Yaqing who leads China Foreign Affairs University as one of the most respected Chinese scholars on international relations. 

He stressed that great efforts are crucial to realize the cooperation potential that has been provided by the growing interdependence. A key part of the solution, he asserted, is to tip the balance of mutual "perception" toward the side of cooperation instead of competition. 

There is concern over the increasingly competitive nature of China-U.S. economic ties, which are normally described as "complementary. Jin Canrong, deputy principal of School of International Studies at the Beijing-based Renmin University, for example, has warned that the growing competition could potentially be one of the biggest risks for China-U.S. economic relations in the future. 

Although that is not an imminent challenge, it is an important one to tackle now. Qin believes that it is important to focus on the cooperative side both practically and rhetorically. Otherwise, it will create a self-fulfilling prophecy that competition will prevail in China-U.S. economic ties and in turn undermine China-U.S. relations as a whole. 

The current spat between China and the United States in the economic domain mainly comes from the huge U.S. trade deficit with China. As Yao Jian, spokesperson of China's Ministry of Commerce said, trade is no more than "a tip of the iceberg" in China-U.S. economic relations. He urged the two sides to pay more attention to much wider cooperative areas beyond trade, such as the service sector, finance and investment. 

Second, both China and the United States have to be highly aware of the significance of their cooperation in global economic governance. Although any China-U.S. G2 pattern is neither realistic nor desirable as a result of the cooperation between the world's largest two economies, their joint contribution to the stability and reform of the global economic governance is. 

The rise of China and other emerging economies will definitely bring some "non-Western ideas" into the existing Anglo-American-dominated form of global economic governance, Qin said. And it has made real difference in the globalization process, Yao said. That will in turn make a difference to the global economic growth as a whole. 

But that does not mean that China would challenge the existing system. Instead, it would contribute to the stability and proper reform of the existing system. The G20, Qin believes, can be effective as possible in supporting a balanced world economy only insofar as China and the United States have healthy bilateral relations and make concerted efforts within this framework. He has high hopes for the G20's "crucial role" in global economic and political governance. 

Jin also agrees that China-U.S. cooperation should move toward balancing the world economy as a whole. Benefiting from the existing global governance system, China has "no intention" of challenging that system, he noted.

In addition, emerging economies as a whole have a long way to go before they have real participation in global economic governance despite the fact that the voices of the major emerging economies, such as China, Brazil and India, have increased in the IMF and World Bank. Yao said that China's per capita GDP still lags behind most other countries in the world. And China has to think about the right balance between greater rights and greater obligations brought by higher shares, Qin said. 

Third, any cooperation between China and the United States should not be regarded as anything like a joint dominance in the world economy or world economic governance. The importance of the European market for China, for example, is even more evident after the global financial crisis as the two sides became the largest trading partner for each other for the fist time in 2010. China's trade with other emerging markets, particularly the ASEAN, has soared after the China-ASEAN free trade zone was built in 2010. 

Because those old industrial countries are declining as the new emerging economies are on the rise, world economic power will be structurally even more diversified than ever, making any dominance or hegemony even less possible, Jin said. 

The China-U.S. Joint Statement issued on Jan. 19 during Chinese President Hu Jintao's high profile visit to Washington reaffirms their support to "strengthen the global financial system and reform the international financial architecture" and for a bigger role for the G20 in international economic and financial affairs. How much substantial cooperation they can make for the sake of the world economy will be this year outside China and the United States in Cannes, France, the venue of the G20 Summit, at which the two largest economies have committed to jointly "push for positive outcomes."

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Bolton fails to understand source of Chinas power



> Published: January 24 2011 02:35 | Last updated: January 24 2011 02:47
> From Dr Michael Contarino.
> 
> Sir, John Bolton suggests China is somehow overtaking the US militarily and must be stopped through forceful assertion of US military power in the Pacific (America is far too soft in its dealings with China, January 19).
> 
> His claims would be alarming, if based upon facts. Unchastened by the disastrous consequences for US power of the Iraq war he so eagerly sought, he now promotes a new set of hallucinatory warnings about China. If Mr Bolton availed himself of the facts, he would not seek to suggest China is somehow overtaking and intimidating the US militarily. He fails to mention that Chinas military is still tiny compared to that of the US.
> 
> He also claims, falsely, that President Obama has cut defence spending with gusto, when in fact he has not. Most importantly, Mr Bolton seems not to understand that the source of Chinas power (and present US weakness) is economic. Future geostrategic power balances will be determined far more by the ability of the US to right its economy, strengthen its educational system and regain its technological leadership, rather than by its willingness to rattle sabres at China in the short term, as Mr Bolton advocates.
> 
> The main strategic consequences of the Iraq war were the over-stretching of the US military, the enhancement of regional Iranian power and, of course, massive new US debt, much of it owed to China. Mr Bolton continues to impose a simplistic balance of power paradigm upon complex new realities.
> 
> Mr Bolton may be correct, however, in noting that China may be sensing growing weakness in the US. Of course, he fails to recognise that such weakness is the direct result of US military and economic power having been squandered by the Bush administration. With wise and realistic leadership, the US will recover as a global leader. Mr Boltons unconscious Maoist fantasy notwithstanding, political power does not come only from the barrel of a gun.
> 
> Michael Contarino,
> 
> Politics and Society Program Director,
> 
> University of New Hampshire at Manchester, US



Asia has had enough of excusing the west



> By Kishore Mahbubani
> Published: January 25 2011 20:47 | Last updated: January 25 2011 20:47
> Most crises are known by their origin, from the Mexican peso crisis of 1994/5 to the Asian crisis of 1997/8. Given there is no doubt who caused our worlds latest troubles, it should adopt its logical name: the western financial crisis. This reluctance to call a spade a spade reflects an inability to reckon with changes the US and Europe have to make to avoid a repeat. This worries the rest of the world, and Asia in particular  even if western leaders are shockingly unaware of how they are viewed.
> 
> Before this crisis Asian policymakers deferred towards their western counterparts. We assumed the west knew best on finance and economics. The enormous blunders since committed by the US and Europe mean deference has been replaced by disquiet. There is a simple reason why the west has not noticed: Asians are too polite. Sometimes it takes a relatively rude Asian, like me, to express our continents true feelings.
> 
> Fortunately, a few others have begun to speak out. Rakesh Mohan, the ex-deputy governor of the Reserve Bank of India, noted the global financial crisis has had its roots in the US. Andrew Sheng, chief adviser to the China Banking Regulatory Commission, strongly criticised US banks and regulators, saying: When our teachers are no better than us, we really have to think for ourselves. Top Chinese bank regulator Liu Mingkang has said of US financial reform that after the death, the doctor came.
> 
> These sentiments are now shared across Asia. Indeed, if the Thais and Indonesians did not come from inherently polite societies, they would say to the US and Europe: The time has come for you to administer the same bitter medicine you prescribed to us: stop living beyond your means.
> 
> Asias concern is that the world will soon come to grief if both the US and Europe fail to make fundamental readjustments. An America that tightens its belt will cause the rest of the world pain, as US consumption and imports diminish. But there is no painless solution: only when America gets its house in order can Asia hope for a more sustainable future.
> 
> By contrast, an America that blunders onwards with quantitative easing in the hope of reviving its economy creates enormous global instability. Europe, meanwhile, is not faring much better. As Harvard economist Kenneth Rogoff has written: Eurozone macroeconomic policy is incoherent on so many levels, it is hard to know where to begin.
> 
> What must be done? Domestically, the US must cut spending and raise taxes, no matter how politically difficult. Europe must resolve its flawed monetary union  with the overhaul of its bail-out fund and the rewriting of Germanys post-Maastricht grand bargain with the periphery a necessary start.
> 
> Internationally, Asia needs the US and European Union to take a more assertive role co-ordinating financial regulation. The failure of recent meetings of the Group of 20 leading economies shows both are still unwilling to make sacrifices. Next time they must show they can produce regulatory reforms sufficiently strong and internationally coherent to prevent a re-run of the global financial crisis, even if it hurts their own interests to do so.
> 
> America and Europe can again help to shape the world. But they must not focus on scapegoats, such as Chinas currency. Yes, it needs to be revalued, but even if it rises by 20 per cent it will not change their fortunes. Only fundamental restructuring within their own borders can do this.
> 
> Most fundamentally, we need an end to the pretence that the US and EU are masters of the universe. Both must learn to share power. This means specific reforms, for instance on voting rights at the International Monetary Fund. We also need altered attitudes that accept Asians as equals. Only with such changes will results come in the Doha round, climate change negotiations or monetary co-ordination. What truly frightens many Asians is that western leaders are still unwilling to tell their populations the hard truth  that the world has changed. Their nations must now experience the pain of readjustment they once prescribed to others.
> 
> The writer is dean of the Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy, NUS, and author of The New Asian Hemisphere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

no_name said:


> I was assuming under the condition that central authority had already broken down - like the warlords era of 1920s.
> 
> The warlord with the most human resources has the greatest chance of expansion and survival.
> 
> How to keep so many people fed and supplied will be a problem, though.



This type of crisis is nearly impossible to repeat. Because of high urbanization, people would start starving, and force a government intervention before it got to that point. With modern communications systems, modern transportation, high urbanization, food sources and sinks being highly separate and 1/10 adult citizens members of the communist party (think about that for a second; how many people are part of the US "ruling class", if you think of parties as ruling classes), the government losing authority from within is nearly impossible

The warlords era was only even possible, due to lack of urbanization which made controlling and holding land independently possible and a population just at the carrying level of the land. Right now China's urban population obviously far exceeds the urban area's carrying population of theoretically 0 (no farmland).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China successfully develops thousand-tonne crane - People's Daily Online* January 27, 2011 







*China has become the world's third country to develop and manufacture a one thousand tonne crane, along with Germany and the United States, as two new heavy-lifting cranes developed by a local machinery company have been approved for use in Xuzhou in eastern Jiangsu Province.*

*In a Jan. 24 display organized by China Machinery Industry Federation, two all-terrain-friendly cranes, QAY800 and QAY1000, both developed by Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group Inc. (XCMG), passed their reviews*, according to a statement Xinhua received Wednesday.

*The two cranes are China's first indigenous thousand-tonne cranes to become available on the market*, according to Wen Bangchun and Ren Luquan, two academicians with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and also judges at the appraisal meeting.

*Also, the two cranes have passed tests supervised by national authorities for construction machinery quality and met state requirements in safety and environmental-friendliness.*

*A major construction machinery manufacturer in China, XCMG, registered total sales of 66 billion yuan (10 billion U.S. dollars) in 2010*.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China now the world's 3rd most popular destination - People's Daily Online* January 27, 2011






*China has become the world's third most visited country, behind France and the United States,* figures from the UN World Tourism Organization showed Wednesday.

*China had 56 million international arrivals last year, up 10 per cent, edging past Spain, which received 53 million foreign tourists, a rise of 1.4 per cent,* according to figures released by the Madrid-based body, according to an AFP report. 

*France remained in top spot, with 79 million visitors, followed by the United States with 61 million, up 2.8 per cent and 10.9 per cent respectively.*

*The UNWTO said previously that global tourism rebounded strongly from the economic crisis, jumping 6.7 per cent in 2010 on the back of strong growth in emerging economies, such as China.**"It is clear that the strong players of Asia are going to continue to be the strong players, not only China, but particularly China,"* UNWTO Secretary-General Taleb Rifai said last week.

*"The world is changing, the geopolitics of the world is changing, the centres of gravity are changing and we can't expect tourism to be away from that."*

Source: Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to remain global growth engine - People's Daily Online* January 27, 2011

*World business leaders continue to see China as the engine of global economic growth despite the tremendous challenges it faces in shifting from an investment and export-led development pattern to a consumer-led one in the coming years.*

*Of the 1,201 global business executives surveyed in PwC's 14th Annual Global CEO Survey, 39 percent said China would remain the leading growth engine, while 21 percent cited the United States, 19 percent named Brazil and 18 percent pointed to India.*

*The findings of the poll were released on the eve of the annual meeting of the World Economic Forum *(WEF) in the Swiss ski resort of Davos.

The four-day event in the Swiss Alps brings together at least 35 national leaders, including the presidents of Russia and France, and over 1,400 business chiefs.

*While the survey showed optimism almost back at pre-crisis levels,* Klaus Schwab, the founder and executive chairman of the WEF, highlighted opportunities in emerging markets.

*Global CEOs also saw China, the US and India* as the most important future sources of products and raw materials.

*Regionally, 90 percent of the CEOs said they expected their operations to grow in Asia in the next 12 months, followed by Latin America at 84 percent, Africa at 75 percent, the Middle East at 72 percent and Eastern Europe at 70 percent.*

*The survey, which was conducted in 69 countries during the last quarter of 2010, also showed CEOs' confidence in future growth*. Forty-eight percent of the CEOs said they were "very confident" of growth in the next 12 months, representing a major increase from 31 percent last year.

Zhu Min, China's highest-ranking official at the International Monetary Fund, *said that global recovery was still being driven predominantly by India and China.*

*"For the emerging markets, I think growth is very strong. China will still end up with about 9 percent, and India will probably grow at around 8 percent,"* said Zhu, the IMF's senior advisor.

*He said that China's growth remains heavily reliant on fixed-asset investment such as road construction, real estate and railways, which is unsustainable.* 

New York University Professor Nouriel Roubini agreed that *China is facing the challenge of changing its development pattern. "The glass is half empty and half full. There are some positives and some downside risks,"* he said.

*Roubini cited as key downside risks the eurozone debt crisis, a double-dip recession in the US housing market and higher commodity prices leading to social unrest in some areas.*

Martin Sorrell, chief executive of advertising group WPP, said: *"This is not just a shift from West to East but also from West to South."*

"This is the decade of Latin America, with Brazil holding the World Cup and the Olympics. *And in Asia, it isn't just India and China, but places like Pakistan, Bangladesh and Thailand."*

Social inequality between the haves and the have-nots both in advanced and developing economies will be a key future risk, analysts predicted.

*"The increase in inequality is the most serious challenge for the whole world, both for emerging markets and for advanced ones ... I don't think the world has paid enough attention to this,"* said Zhu.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Fuel reserve project moves into new phase - People's Daily Online* January 27, 2011





An armed police officer stands guard near large oil tanks at Zhenghai National Oil Reserve Base in Ningbo, Zhejiang province. China started to build oil reserve bases as early as 2003 to offset supply risks and reduce the impact of fluctuating energy prices. Feng Li / for China Daily

*2010 petroleum stockpiles equal to 36 days of consumption demand

China's strategic petroleum reserve capacity is expected to reach 274 million barrels by 2012.*

*However, that figure will not be confirmed for nearly two years, at the completion of the second phase of the reserve project for the fuel,* according to the China Petroleum and Chemical Industry Federation (CPCIF).

*The country's strategic stockpiling capacity had reached 178 million barrels at the end of last year, while its commercial inventory capacity hit 168 million barrels*, the federation said in a report on Wednesday.

*The combined reserve capacity was equivalent to about 36 days of domestic consumption demand*, according to the report.

*China has started construction of the eight sites for the second phase of the strategic reserve project. The first phase was completed in early 2009, with a designed capacity of 164 million cubic meters.*

*The country is now planning the third phase, scheduled to be completed by 2020, when the total reserve volume will be equivalent to 100 days of imports*, according to the mid- and long-term oil reserve plan, approved by the State Council in February 2009.

*"China's crude oil imports rose by 17.4 percent year-on-year to 239 million tons in 2010. The import volume reached $134.94 billion, accounting for 42 percent of the total import volume in the nation's petrochemical industry,"* said Zhu Fang, vice-director of the Information and Marketing Department at the CPCIF.

*China, the world's second-largest oil consumer, saw its consumption rise by 12.9 percent last year from 2009, the biggest jump since 2005.* Its apparent oil demand, which is composed of output and imports, but excludes stockpiles, *hit 439 million tons in 2010,* the report said.

*By contrast, the nation only realized 203 million tons in crude oil output last year, up 6.9 percent from a year earlier, leaving a gap that has to be filled by imports.*

*Overseas oil is expected to have accounted for 55 percent of the nation's total consumption in 2010*, Zhu said. The foreign oil dependency ratio is expected to gradually expand going forward to support the country's fast economic growth. China's GDP reached 10.3 percent in 2010.

*By the end of 2010, the combined length of all of China's oil and gas pipelines extended 78,000 kilometers (km), including a 1,000 km-long oil pipeline linking Russia and China that started transporting oil on Jan 1. The pipeline has helped to ease the nation's heavy reliance on oil imports from the Middle East.*

In addition, the federation said that *China's petrochemical sector, which is expected to realize a profit of 690 billion yuan ($104 billion) last year with a 36 percent year-on-year increase, has started to expand again after hitting a low point as a result of the global financial crisis in 2009,* Zhu said.

*"From this year onwards, the industry will experience a gradual and steady growth trajectory,"* he said, adding that several policies, including the finished oil-pricing scheme, will face adjustment in 2011.

*The domestic petrochemical industry is expected to realize a profit of 840 billion yuan this year, and domestic crude oil output will rise by 4 percent.*

*Meanwhile, the processing volume for crude will increase by 7.5 percent from 2010, and domestic apparent oil demand will grow by 6.6 percent,* the CPCIF said.

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Actually I did not comprehend the magnitude until I realised that this is about 10 New Zealands put together in terms of population. They could just round off and call it 50 million.
> 
> 
> Compared to it we in Auckland are like hermits!



lol 1.2 million people give or take...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Badabing

Brotherhood said:


> *China's investment on water diversion hit 115 bln - People's Daily Online* January 25, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China has invested 115 billion yuan ($17.45 billion) on the South-to-North Water Diversion Project as of the end of last year*, a senior official said Monday.
> 
> E Jingping, director of the Office of the South-to-North Water Diversion Project Commission (SNWDPC) of the State Council, said *construction on 40 projects began last year, marking a new annual record.*
> 
> *No major accidents happened while constructing the projects last year*, E said.
> 
> *The South-to-North Water Diversion Project is designed to divert water from the water-rich south of China, mainly the Yangtze, the country's longest river, to the country's arid northern regions. It will consist of three routes: an eastern, middle and western route. The project started with construction of the eastern route in 2002.*
> 
> *Up until now, both of the eastern and middle routes were already under construction. The western route, meant to replenish the Yellow River with water from the upper reaches of the Yangtze through tunnels in the high mountains of western China, is still in the planning stage.*
> 
> About 330,000 people in Hubei and Henan provinces will be relocated before the middle route is completed in 2014.
> 
> Source: Xinhua



This can be infinitely more impactful than 1,000 J-20's and DF-21D's should China start major diversion of water from the high plateaus in the West. Less than friendly neighbors to the South will have a catastrophic event looming in their faces. 

Where are they on this topic? Too busy fetching water from that well 10KM away?


----------



## CardSharp

Badabing said:


> This can be infinitely more impactful than 1,000 J-20's and DF-21D's should China start major diversion of water from the high plateaus in the West. Less than friendly neighbors to the South will have a catastrophic event looming in their faces.
> 
> Where are they on this topic? Too busy fetching water from that well 10KM away?



This water project won't effect India but the damming project on the Brahmaputra will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese Banks' 2010 forex surplus tops 397.7 bln USD: SAFE - People's Daily Online* January 28, 2011

*China's foreign exchange watchdog said Thursday that the surplus of Chinese banks' foreign exchange purchases to sales in client transactions increased 51 percent through 2010 to stand at 397.7 billion U.S. dollars at year-end.*

*China' s institutional and individual clients sold 1.33 trillion U.S. dollars in foreign exchange to banks in 2010 while purchasing 932.7 billion U.S. dollars*, said the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) in an online statement.

*In 2009, the annual surplus fell 42 percent to 263.5 billion U.S. dollars*, according to SAFE's data released in March 2010.

*The statement noted the figures did not include banks' own forex transactions and interbank transactions.*

*The forex surplus in December 2010 totaled 51.5 billion U.S. dollars, as clients sold 146.2 billion U.S. dollars of foreign exchange, up 13 percent from November, while purchasing 94.7 billion U.S. dollars, up 12 percent,* it said.

*Chinese banks received 1.89 trillion U.S. dollars for their clients in overseas business in 2010 and paid 1.59 trillion U.S. dollars to overseas business*, it added.

The SAFE only began releasing monthly and quarterly data on bank foreign exchange transactions in 2010.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's development benefits world economy - People's Daily Online * January 28, 2011 






*Tough talk about an undervalued yuan giving Chinese goods unfair trade advantages at the cost of American jobs shows signs of easing in the United States after President Barack Obama said last week that half a million US jobs are created each year by exports to China.*

*This year, 3,000 college students in California will each receive $1,000 from Alibaba Group*, China's largest e-commerce company, to assist them in operating online shops and logistics services on Alibaba's subsidiary websites.

*According to Alibaba executives, the new initiative will help to create up to 100,000 jobs in the United States in the next two to three years.*

*For more than a decade, China has been touted as an economic powerhouse*, yet the country's export-led growth model proved unsustainable when outside demand slumped in the global economic crisis.

*Meanwhile, China's $2.85 trillion of foreign exchange reserves accumulated from decades of trade surpluses* has contributed to worsening domestic inflation and risks contracting in value with a strengthening yuan.

*Having been the world's largest exporter, China has also looked to become a major importer, investor and creator of employment.*

*LEAP-FROGGING GROWTH*

According to the ruling party's proposal on formulating the country's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), *the country shall attach equal importance to promoting exports and imports. Both inbound investment and outbound investment are encouraged.*

*During Chinese President Hu Jintao's state visit to America last week, China and the United States signed tens of billions US dollars worth of trade agreements.* AFP on Jan. 19 cited an unnamed official with the *Obama administration saying the deals would generate 235,000 US Jobs.*

*The annual US exports to China in goods and services supported more than half a million US jobs*, Obama said in talks with Hu.

Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming said the staggering sum of the contracts underscores the significance of the Sino-US trade ties.

He said that during Hu's visit, *the two sides also signed $5.1 billion of investment deals, including Chinese investment of $3.24 billion in the United States.*

Under a memorandum of understanding signed during the visit, appliance maker Haier and Honeywell will jointly develop air conditioners, refrigerators and solar-powered water heater technologies based on Honeywell's energy-efficient refrigerants and blowing agents.

*"This new round of US-China commercial cooperation will open tremendous opportunities for companies like us to leverage our global resources and our established China operations to leapfrog with China's fast-growing economy,"* said Shane Tedjarati, president of Honeywell China and India.

*ECONOMIC QUAGMIRE*

In recent years, Chinese leaders have often taken large business delegations along on overseas visits to promote economic exchanges.

*The latest examples included trade deals valued at more than $20 billion with India and Pakistan signed during Premier Wen Jiaobao's visit to the two countries in December, and the $20.9 billion in contracts with Spain, Germany and Britain* during Vice Premier Li Keqiang's visit to those nations this month.

*According to the World Trade Organization (WTO), in 2009 when global trade tumbled, US imports dropped 16.5 percent and those of the European Union fell by 14.5 percent. China was the only major economy that saw a rise in imports, which amounted to 2.8 percent.*

*Last year, China became the largest export market for Japan, Australia, the Republic of Korea, Brazil and South Africa. It was also the third largest export destination for the United States, the European Union and India.*

*Hard hit by the global financial crisis, the US economy remains thirsty for foreign investment to lift it out of its quagmire*. Chinese entrepreneurs, used to accepting foreign investment, are learning to grow their money abroad.

Ahead of Hu's visit, Chinese business delegations attended an investment promotion event organized by US city administrations.

*EASING RESTRICTIONS*

*However, political barriers hinder their global expansion.*

Cheng Lixin, vice president of telecommunications equipment manufacturer ZET, last week said the company was unfairly treated in the US market because of misunderstandings with US politicians.

*Major Chinese telecom equipment makers, like Huawei and ZTE, were frequently questioned by US investigators over concerns of potential threats to US information security, undermining major deals with companies such as Verizon and AT&T.*

*"Wherever you are from, as long as you abide by the law, you should receive equal opportunities,"* Cheng said.

*Barriers not only exist in the US foreign investment policy, but also in export regulations*. That restricts long-term bilateral trade, which the one-off purchases, though in hefty volume, do notassist.

*"Whether China will buy more foreign products depends on what kind of products they offer. If they can ease the restrictions on exports of advanced technology, China surely will buy more,"* said Wang Jinbin, professor of economics at China's Renmin University.

*The US government bans exports of a wide range of products and technology to China ranging from nuclear facilities, laser devices to aerospace technology, for reasons of "safeguarding national security".*

*"The US has been adopting a discriminatory trade policy against China for years. Military supplies are prohibited, and even those for civilian use are under severe scrutiny,"* Chen Deming said.

*In December, the US granted preferential trade rights to 164 countries, said Chen, but China, its third largest export base and with a huge market potential, was excluded.*

*Chen also pointed out in Washington that export restrictions are largely to blame for the trade imbalance between the two countries,* saying the US accounted for 99 percent of China's surplus last year.

*He said both sides need to further open trade policies.*

*"Hopefully our sincerity and efforts will be well responded to. Chinese importers are looking to freely purchase anything that people need,"* Chen said.

Source: Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Lenovo, NEC to set up Japan's largest PC joint venture - People's Daily Online* January 28, 2011 






*China's Lenovo announced on Jan. 28 that it will join forces with NEC to create the largest personal computer business in Japan and are exploring a possible tie-up in global PC sales.*

*The Lenovo relative staff indicated that Lenovo will own 51 percent of the joint venture to be known as NEC Lenovo Group Japan. NEC Corp. will hold 49 percent. As part of the deal, NEC will receive Lenovo shares worth 175 million dollars.*

The venture gives Lenovo a bigger presence in Japan while bringing NEC greater economies of scale and potential profitability for its struggling PC business.

*NEC Company now has about a one-fifth share of Japan's PC market while Lenovo, the world's No. 4 PC maker, has about a 5 percent share.*

*"It's crucial and very important for Lenovo's strategy to become the leading company in the PC industry,"* Lenovo CEO Yang Yuanqing told a joint news conference in Tokyo.

*Lenovo has been expanding aggressively outside its home China market since acquiring IBM Corp.'s PC unit in 2005. Lenovo expanded into mobile Internet last year by launching its first smart phone and two Web-linked portable computers.*

*For NEC, whose PC business has been limited to the Japanese market*, the venture could provide a bigger customer base to survive increased competition.

The NEC President Nobuhiro Endo said that fast-growing Lenovo's partnership would boost our strength and would provide a new opportunity for our expansion in Japan and overseas.

*The two companies, which will keep their separate brand names in Japan, have also agreed to explore further business cooperation in areas such as tablet devices and servers, while seeking a possible partnership in global PC sales, Endo said.*

Hideyo Takasu, president of NEC Personal Products, will become president and CEO of the venture while Roderick Lappin, currently Lenovo Japan president, will serve as executive chairman.

*"With the NEC partnership we will achieve a No. 1 market position in Japan and we are one step close to our ultimate goal" of leading the industry,* said Lenovo's chief financial office Wong Wai Ming in a conference call with reporters.

*Lenovo is the world's fourth-largest PC manufacturer behind Hewlett-Packard Co., Dell Inc. and Taiwan's Acer Inc. A combined Lenovo-NEC could rise to third place, though rankings are unclear until 2010 global sales figures are reported*, Wong said.

*The venture with NEC focuses on PCs but will include some products based on Google Inc.'s Android smart phone system*, Wong said, without giving details.

*Lenovo has seen its strongest sales growth in China, India and other developing countries while growth in North America, Japan and more mature markets has been slower.*

*The company, based in Beijing and in Research Triangle Park, North Carolina, said profits rose 45 percent over a year earlier to 77 million dollars in the quarter that ended in September.*

*Earlier Thursday, NEC reported its net loss swelled to 26.5 billion yen (323 million dollars) in the October-December quarter from 9.6 billion a year earlier as companies held back from investing in technology services. Group sales for the fiscal third quarter fell 12.7 percent to 720.7 billion yen.*

For the full fiscal year through March, NEC projects a net profit of 15 billion yen.

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

From Caixin &#36130;&#26032;&#32593; http://english.caing.com/2011-01-24/100220174_6.html

*The Future of Economics is in China*



> Nobel Laureate Ronald Coase on how the study of economics will come to be based in China through openness to new ideas
> 
> With a long-running interest in China since he read Marco Polo as a schoolboy, Nobel Laureate and University of Chicago Professor Ronald Coase encouraged his future collaborator, Steven N.S. Cheung to go to the University of Hong Kong in the early 1980s, as a launch point to study China's nascent transition toward economic reforms.
> (Ronald H.Coase)
> 
> Equating "bad economics" akin to the act of staring at a blackboard, Coase now aims to promote what he terms, "good economics," with the recently-established Coase China Society. According to Coase, the field of economics still has much to investigate outside of the realm of the imaginary. "The study of the subject has to be real," says Coase.
> 
> In the following interview conducted on December 29, 2010 in Chicago by Professor Wang Ning, Coase describes the advantages and potential of Chinese economists.
> 
> WANG NING: First of all, happy birthday, Professor Coase. As you know, Chinese economists are now holding a Conference in Beijing, "Coase and China," to celebrate your 100th birthday. To my knowledge, no other western economist, probably with the exception of Karl Marx, has ever been so honored in China. The reason is twofold. It first has to do with the powerful influence of your ideas. Second, you clearly have a special feeling toward China. In Chinese culture, reciprocity is a high virtue. The first question many Chinese people have in mind is, what got you interested in China?
> 
> RONALD COASE: I don't know why I am interested in China. I have been interested for a long time, too long for me to remember. I read Marco Polo many years ago, probably as a schoolboy. It was an impressive book. I don't think anyone can read the book without being impressed by the Chinese civilization. It went back many centuries. It made great achievements long before the rise of the West. That impression stayed with me forever.
> 
> WN: Did your relationship with Steven Cheung have any impact on your perception of China?
> 
> RC: None. I had the view about China long before I knew any Chinese. Of course, I had a very good relation with Steve. He spent two years at Chicago many years ago after his study at UCLA. We talked and we quickly became good friends. That was one of the best times in my whole life. I think it was beneficial for both of us. Unfortunately, Steve went to University of Washington (Seattle) after two years. I always thought that was a mistake.
> 
> WN: I remember Steve told me that that was probably the only decision he later regretted.
> 
> RC: Steve somewhere said that he grew up in Hong Kong and missed water. But that didn't seem to me to be a good reason.
> 
> WN: Another reason I remember Steve gave somewhere in his writing was that he wanted to be independent. If he stayed at Chicago, he was afraid that he could not develop his own thinking given the strong presence of Milton Friedman, George Stigler, and other weighty figures at Chicago.
> 
> RC: That wouldn't happen. I was able to do my work at Chicago just as freely as I was at Buffalo.
> 
> WN: I think you were right. Given Steve's character, I don't think anyone could stop him from developing his own thought.
> 
> RC: I am glad that I later strongly urged Steve to go to Hong Kong. I did not know how much good it would do. But given Steve's influence in China, I think it was a good move.
> 
> WN: Steve certainly played a critical role in developing and explaining your ideas in China. From that point of view, his move to Seattle also helped to influence people like Doug North and Yoram Barzel. I remember North said many times that he learned transaction cost economics from Steve, and Steve learned from you.
> 
> RC: I never doubted that Steve would do great work no matter where he was. And good economics will attract good economists. But if he stayed in Chicago, he could have done much more.
> 
> WN: You are probably right. If Steve stayed, the Coase-Cheung team would last for more than a decade at Chicago even before Steve went back to Hong Kong. Given your character, you would not be aggressive enough to push your vision of economics at Chicago. But if you were teamed up with Steve, what you called good economics probably would have prevailed in Chicago.
> 
> RC: That's right.
> 
> WN: You mentioned many times that you do not like the term, "Coasean economics," and prefer to call it simply the "right economics" or "good economics." What separates the good from bad, the right from wrong?
> 
> RC: The bad or wrong economics is what I called the "blackboard economics." It does not study the real world economy. Instead, its efforts are on an imaginary world that exists only in the mind of economists, for example, the zero-transaction cost world.
> 
> Ideas and imaginations are terribly important in economic research or any pursuit of science. But the subject of study has to be real.
> 
> WN: Since the Coase China Society is named after you, we cannot avoid using Coasean altogether.
> 
> RC: I do not like the term Coasean economics. The right economics that I have in mind, or what you called Coasen economics, is what economics ought to be.
> 
> WN: Absolutely. The whole reason to establish the Coase China Society is exactly to bring it about so that the right economics will prevail.
> 
> WN: The second question many Chinese have in mind for you is &#8211; what do you think other countries can learn from the Chinese experience of market transformation? Is there any general lesson to be learned from the China model?
> 
> RC: I don't know. You don't know what you can learn until you try to learn.
> 
> WN: I think this point is critically important. If I understood correctly, you are saying that learning from China or any other example is not like learning from a book or cooking recipe, but more like learning by doing. If Chinese economic reform is an experiment, learning from China remains an experiment. Different countries will learn different things even if they learn from the same model.
> 
> RC: Exactly. What we do is all experiment.
> 
> WN: You remind me of a saying made popular by Deng Xiaoping that reform is an experiment. But the experimental approach does not guarantee success. I have in mind Mao's experiment with socialism, the Great Leap Forward, and so on.
> 
> RC: Nothing guarantees success. Given human fallibility, we are bound to make mistakes all the time.
> 
> WN: So the question is how we can learn from experiments at minimal cost. Or, how could we structure our economy and society in such a way that collective learning can be facilitated at a bearable price?
> 
> RC: That's right. Hayek made a good point that knowledge was diffused in society and that made central planning impossible.
> 
> WN: The diffusion of knowledge creates another social problem: conflict between competing ideas. To my knowledge, only people fight for ideas (religious or ideological), only people are willing to die for their ideas. The animal world might be bloody and uncivilized. But animals, as far as we know, do not fight over ideas.
> 
> RC: That's probably right. That's why we need a market for ideas. Ideas can compete; people with different ideas do not need to slaughter each other.
> 
> WN: That seems to me the number one task for any government: to foster an active market for ideas and maintain civil order.
> 
> RC: That's right.
> 
> WN: You have said many times that the Chinese economic reform was extraordinary and unexpected. The third question is what you think was mainly responsible for this unexpected transformation?
> 
> RC: We explain this in our book ("How China Became Capitalist"). The events were unexpected and could not be stated in advance. It must have something to do with certain personalities. If Deng never existed, the story would be quite different. Those developments, or what we called marginal revolutions in the book, such as the household responsibility system and the Special Economic Zones, might be expected. But when they happened, we were surprised.
> 
> WN: Indeed, the Chinese were also surprised themselves.
> 
> WN: Here comes the fourth question. You have high hopes that the future of economics is in China. What makes you think so?
> 
> RC: It is obvious. It is the size of the Chinese population. A new idea is always accepted only by a small proportion of the population. But a small proportion of the Chinese is a big number.
> 
> It also has to do with the fact that China is now open for new ideas. The old way of thinking has been discredited. But new ways have not been developed yet. Both new good economics and new bad economics have a great chance in China. We want to see that good economics prevails.
> 
> China has another advantage. As we have argued in our book, there is still too much to learn from the Chinese experience of market transformation. There is a lot more to learn from how the market economy with Chinese characteristics operates and evolves over time. If the Chinese economists rise up to the challenge, they will contribute to the development of economics.
> 
> Here is a letter to Sheng Hong I wrote in 1988. There I said that I had a "firm believe that an understanding of what is happening, and has happened, in China will greatly help us to improve and enrich our analysis of the influence of the institutional structure on the working of the economic system." I still hold the belief. Indeed, the belief has become even stronger over time.
> 
> In the past, economics was once mainly a British subject. Now it is a subject dominated by the Americans. It will be a Chinese subject if the Chinese economists adopt the right attitude.
> 
> WN: I am deeply moved by what you just said. That will give Chinese economists a strong motivation and confidence to develop their own way of thinking.
> 
> RC: That's exactly what they ought to do. That's another reason that I do not like the term Coasean economics. If the right kind of economics that I have in mind is first developed in China, it will be rightly called the Chinese school of economics by future historians.
> 
> WN: This I believe is a very, very important point. You are saying that Coasean economics or what you call the right economics is not developed yet. It is an open subject. And you believe that the Chinese economists have a great chance to develop the subject.
> 
> RC: Exactly. I think deference to authority is a bad trait of the Chinese. What Chinese economists should do is to develop their own thinking based on a careful and systematic investigation of the working of the Chinese market economy. My work, "The Nature of the Firm" or "The Problem of Social Cost," does not provide an answer to questions that the Chinese economists should tackle. The most my work or the work of anyone else can do is to suggest possible directions to tackle the problems.
> 
> WN: I agree. I think more and more Chinese economists have recognized that they either have to strike out on their own way or have no way to go. The recent financial meltdown and economic crisis, and particularly the lack of coherent response among American economists, have helped them to realize the flaws of mainstream economics.
> 
> RC: The main function of the Coase China Society, in my view, is to facilitate the development of independent thinking among Chinese economists. The Society will not be run as a big organization, but a network of many clusters of scholars. Each scholar will pursue what he thinks is the most important question. Each cluster of scholars will form a small community, working on some aspect or some region of the Chinese economy. We shall encourage all kinds of research, historical, statistical, or analytical as long as it sheds light on how the Chinese economy works or changes. This is the only way to get a well-rounded view.
> 
> WN: Yes. The Society will collaborate with Chinese universities. A Chinese university can become a corporate member of the Society and specialize in studying the economic problems that are unique to where it is based. For example, Zhejiang University is well positioned to study the development of Wenzhou, Yiwu, and other phenomena unique to Zhejiang province.
> 
> RC: One way for the Society to advance the right kind of economics to China, and encourage Chinese economists to do the right kind of work, is to have a journal of its own. When I was editor of the Journal of Law and Economics, I was very active. I would attend seminars and conferences and talk to people to see what kind of research they were doing. I would solicit their articles if I thought they were good ones. And frequently, I would talk to people and encourage them to conduct certain studies with the promise to publish their article.
> 
> WN: This is indeed very different from the way journals are run now.
> 
> RC: I do not believe any other journal was run the same way then. Most journal editors wait for submitted articles and use external reviewers to select the articles for publication. This was not the way I worked. I knew what kind of articles I would like to publish, and I went around to find people to write them.
> 
> I'll give you an example. Bernard Siegan came to the University of Chicago Law School as a Fellow and proposed to write a paper on the pros and cons of zoning. I told him instead to find a place where zoning did not exist and to see what happened to land use in comparison to places with zoning. He wrote a great paper about land use in Houston which did not have zoning (The paper was published as "Non-Zoning in Houston, Journal of Law and Economics" in 1970).
> 
> Another example is Steve's article on bees. I knew there were contracts between beekeepers and orchard owners in Washington. I asked Steve to investigate it. He did a splendid study (The paper was published as "The Fable of Bees, in Journal of Law and Economics" in 1973).
> Richard Sandor wrote a paper on the setup of a plywood future contract, which, however, failed. Sandor was very upset because no one would publish a paper on a failed market. I was not upset at all since most markets failed. The paper just showed how difficult it was to set up a market. I published his paper (The paper appeared as "Innovation by an Exchange: A Case Study of the Development of the Plywood Future Contract, Journal of Law and Economics" in 1973).
> 
> WN: I think this is one of the greatest public services you have done to the profession. But the opportunity cost was probably very high. At the prime time of your research, you devoted yourself to the Journal instead of your own research. You might have written another one or two articles as great as "The Nature of the Firm" or "The Problem of Social Cost."
> 
> RC: I do not regret my decision at all. This was the main attraction for me to come to Chicago. I think this was the only way to develop a subject. If it were not for the Journal, many articles would not have been published or even written.
> 
> WN: Based on your experience, what should the Society do if it launches a new journal?
> RC: You should have a clear view of what you want to accomplish, what articles you want to publish and what kind of research you want to encourage. You shall not worry about how other people think about your views. You cannot control what other people think. You will not monopolize the whole field. If you believe in your view, you have to be strong to defend it and promote it in the market for ideas until you are convinced that it is proved wrong. This is the only way to be independent.
> 
> WN: I totally agree. But I don't think we have got the second Coase yet. When you started editing the Journal of Law and Economics, you were already well-established in the profession. Your view, no matter whatever it was, would be considered seriously and readily command agreement.
> 
> RC: I do not think that was the case. I always find myself in disagreement with the prevailing view. Even today, my view of the subject is not accepted by the profession. You certainly do not need a second Coase to make the Coase China Society successful. Instead, you will have a Cheung, or Wang or some other Chinese name.
> 
> WN: I have three more questions left. The first one is, many people have said that China has succeeded in transforming itself from a planned economy to a market economy without private property rights. How could that happen?
> 
> RC: All economies have different systems of property rights. The common classification of private versus public property rights, the former associated with capitalism and the latter with socialism, is too simplified a view. Britain and America have different systems of property rights. China under Mao and the Soviet Union were also different in the ways property rights were structured. A good system of property rights is the one that economic resources, including human talents, are efficiently utilized. I think China will develop its own system of property rights. Whether you call it socialist or capitalist does not matter.
> 
> WN: Here comes the second question. Your 100th birthday is approaching, what you have to say to Chinese economists?
> 
> RC: What I am going to say have nothing to do with my birthday. All they should do is to study the Chinese economy based on how it actually works. It might be historical, or statistical, or analytical. Whatever form it takes, it has to be based on the working of the Chinese economy.
> 
> WN: This seems a simple task.
> 
> RC: It certainly is not something like E = MC2. But the way the economic system works is complicated. It has many components. Each component is itself a mini-system. The way they interact with each other and the whole system works is very complex. A regression with aggregated statistical data will not tell you much about the way the economy works.
> 
> WN: This is the last question. What you hope the Coase China Society should do in the near future?
> 
> RC: The Society should get it running as soon as possible. I mean it should get the research going in China. I have met many Chinese economists and read many of their works. They are very capable and some of their work is very promising. The Society will succeed as long as it gets the Chinese economists to study the working of the Chinese economy. If a journal helps, we will launch a journal. If workshops or conferences are needed, we will run workshops and conferences. If it needs funding, we will get funding. I expect the Chinese government and Chinese businessmen to be very supportive of the Society and eager to fund the research.
> 
> WN: Thank you very much, Professor Coase. I cannot wait to share your enthusiasm and high hopes with my colleagues in China. Your work and your love for China have inspired many Chinese economists and won their deep respect. I am sure the Coase China Society will live up to your expectation.
> 
> RC: I am now 100 years old. At my stage, life requires a constant effort. As I told you many times, do not get old. But I have no doubt that Chinese economists will do the right kind of work, and make their contribution to advance economics. This hope keeps me happy and I thank them.
> 
> _This interview was conducted on December 29, 2010 and was originally published by the Unirule Institute of China, during the institute's "Coase and China" conference to celebrate the 100th birthday of Nobel Laureate Ronald Coase_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's gold output hits new high - People's Daily Online* January 28, 2011 









*China's gold output in 2010 totaled 340.876 tons, up 8.57 percent year on year,* according to the latest data from China Gold Association.

*The country's gold output has been the world's largest since 2007, when it surpassed that of South Africa.*






*China's gold output recorded only 4.07 tons in 1949 and rose to 13.8 tons in 1975. China started to invest heavily in the gold industry since the 1970s.*

*In 1995, China's gold output exceeded 100 tons for the first time and reached 200 tons in 2003*. Stimulated by the upward trend of gold prices, *the gold output increased by 11.34 percent in 2009. *

Currently, gold producing has become a major industry and an important source for fiscal revenues in over 100 counties. *Shandong, Henan, Jiangxi, Yunnan and Fujian were the top five gold producing provinces in 2010.*

*The average gold price in the international market in 2010 was 1224.53 U.S. dollars per ounce, 25.6 percent higher than 2009. Gold demand in China's domestic market was also strong. Over 510 tons of gold were purchased for jewelry, industrial utility and investment. The transaction volume on Shanghai Gold Exchange totaled 6064.064 tons, up 28.48 percent year on year.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Badabing said:


> This can be infinitely more impactful than 1,000 J-20's and DF-21D's should China start major diversion of water from the high plateaus in the West. Less than friendly neighbors to the South will have a catastrophic event looming in their faces.
> 
> Where are they on this topic? Too busy fetching water from that well 10KM away?





CardSharp said:


> This water project won't effect India but the damming project on the Brahmaputra will.



India wont be affected in any significant way by the reduced water levels of Brahmaputra as not much farming goes on in the North East. Plus there are plenty of mountain streams that take care of teh local subsistence agriculture.

But it is Bangladesh that will be damned as their very existence depends on Brahmaputra (Jamuna).

But I must confess, the rhinos in Kaziranga National Park wont take this move too kindly.


----------



## truthseeker2010

*China &#8216;Winning the Green Economy Race,&#8217; UN Climate Chief Says*

China is pushing ahead of the U.S. and Europe in developing clean- and low-carbon energy as a way to spur the nation&#8217;s economy, the diplomat leading United Nations Climate talks said.

&#8220;China is going to leave all of us in the dust,&#8221; Christiana Figueres, head of the UN Framework Convention on Climate Change, said at a panel discussion today at the World Economic Forum today in Davos, Switzerland. &#8220;They&#8217;re committed to winning the green economy race.

China last year boosted spending on low-carbon energy by 30 percent to $51.1 billion, &#8216;&#8216;by far the largest figure for any country,&#8217;&#8217; Bloomberg New Energy Finance said Jan. 11. Global accounting firm Ernst & Young said in September that China for the first time overtook the U.S. in its quarterly index of the most attractive countries for renewable energy projects.

&#8216;&#8216;You can leapfrog -- you don&#8217;t have to follow the model of the north,&#8217;&#8217; Figueres said. &#8216;&#8216;China is showing this.&#8217;&#8217;

Chinese officials including lead climate negotiator Su Wei have said the country will push energy efficiency in its next five-year plan to be detailed this year.

At today&#8217;s panel, Mexican President Felipe Calderon said the world is waiting for action from the U.S. in fighting climate change, while European Union Commissioner for Climate Action Connie Hedegaard said that U.S. businesses stand to lose out by stalling in taking action.

&#8216;&#8216;American business should be aware that we&#8217;re up here saying this is a race,&#8221; Hedegaard said. &#8220;It&#8217;s bad economics, it&#8217;s bad business not to be among the front runners but to be hesitating. I hope that even more American business people would understand that they need to put the pressure on their politicians."

China ?Winning the Green Economy Race,? UN Climate Chief Says - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Jiangsu stays ahead among global capitals investments - People's Daily Online* January 28, 2011 







*Last year Jiangsu Province, a rich coastal province in eastern China, achieved an actual foreign investment of more than 28 billion US dollar, up 12.54 percent over the previous year.*

*The investment size keeps the first in China for eight years despite the global recession since for the past few years*, according to the press briefing held on Jan, 27 by the Commerce Department of Jiangsu Province. 

*Foreign capital utilization was better structured in the year of 2010. Growing rates of the actual utilized foreign capital of both primary industry and tertiary industry were higher than that of secondary industry, respectively by 49 points and 15 points*, as Zhu Min, Director-General of the Commerce Department of Jiangsu Province, elaborated on the achievements. 

*He also pointed out that the inter-regional development was better balanced. The actual utilized foreign capital of northern Jiangsu increased by 35.17 percent, while middle Jiangsu 18.1 percentage, respectively 22.63 points and 5.57 points higher than the provincial average.*

*Another progress was contributed by the soaring number of huge projects signed.*

*Additionally, the channels of using foreign capital became diverse. New foreign M and A projects reached 148, up 52.58 percent over the previous year. Other sources include 10 newly-registered investment companies with foreign investment, six venture capital companies, and 20 Co.,Ltd firms with foreign investment.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Rising labor cost may affect flow of FDI, says Nomura - People's Daily Online* 






*China's fast rising labor costs are likely to affect the flow of foreign direct investment (FDI) and will make the country's labor-intensive manufacturing industry face more intense competition from other Asian economies*, Nomura Securities said in a report.

*"For some labor-intensive manufacturers, China's wage level is no longer attractive. The manufacturing factories will likely be moved to China's inland provinces or to countries such as Vietnam, Thailand and Indonesia where labor costs are much lower,"* Nomura Securities said.

Nomura expected the pace of China's wage increase to exceed the Association of Southeast Asian Nations in the mid-term, which will change the pattern of foreign direct investment in Asia.

*Despite the significant wage increases, China's manufacturing sector has continued to attract FDI inflows over the past several years. In fact, FDI in the manufacturing sector still accounts half of the total FDI in the country*, Nomura Securities said.

*But economists warned that such trend may start to shift as China gradually loses the advantages of its cheap work force given the expectation of further wage increases and the yuan's appreciation.*

*Local governments in China have announced plans to raise the standard minimum wage*, with Beijing and Jiangsu province raising it by 21 percent and 18.8 percent respectively, this year.

The central government also said in its 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) that it* will significantly raise the percentage of wages in the national household income in order to raise the proportion of consumption in the overall economy*.

According to Robert Subbaraman, chief Asia economist for Nomura Securities, *China should quicken its pace of economic restructuring by boosting consumption and reduce its reliance on investment. Currently, investment is close to half of the country's GDP.*

*"We are happy to see that China's consumption is picking up, and it should be a key driver for growth in the following years," *said Subbaraman. *"However, consumption-led growth will probably increase China's inflationary pressure."*

*"As the factors driving up inflation this time are more broad-based and the pressure for wage growth is building because of labor shortages, we believe China's inflation will stand at 4.5 percent this year and grow to 5 percent next year,"* said Subbaraman.

*China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose to a 28-month high of 5.1 percent in November. The growth was mainly driven by an 11.7 percent surge in food prices, which accounts for one-third of the basket of goods used to calculate the country's CPI. The December CPI rate dropped to 4.6 percent, with food prices rising 9.6 percent*, government data showed.

Lu Zhengwei, senior economist at Industrial Bank Co,* forecast that CPI would accelerate to 5.3 percent this month, outpacing November's figure.*

*"To curb inflation, the government needs to improve the Total Factor Productivity by boosting the efficiency of labor and capital, besides employing tightening monetary policies,"* said Subbaraman.

*Nomura expects China's GDP growth to reach 9.8 percent this year and slow slightly to 9.5 percent in 2012.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to take measures to ensure energy supplies in 2011: NEA - People's Daily Online* January 28, 2011 











China will take measures to ensure energy supplies in 2011 to meet growing demand, a National Energy Administration (NEA) official said Friday.

*The government will boost energy production and control consumption*, Wang Siqiang, deputy director of the NEA General Affairs Department, said at a press conference on China's 4th-quarter of 2010 energy situation.

Wang did not specify an energy consumption control target.

*Coal supply will be improved with the construction of 14 large coal bases and increased imports*, he said.

*Net coal imports totaled 146 million tonnes in 2010,* he said.

*Installed electricity capacity is forecast to expand by 80 million kilowatts in 2011 to 1.04 billion kilowatts*, he added.

*China will focus on offshore oil and gas exploitation during the 12th Five-year Plan (2011-2015) period*, he said.

*Offshore oil and gas output exceeded 50 million tonnes in 2010*, he said.

*The Chinese energy sector has faced difficulties in recent years, including imported inflation and extreme weather events, making energy product price reform difficult*, he added. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to continue efforts to harness Huaihe River: State Council - People's Daily Online* January 29, 2011 











*China will further its efforts to harness the Huaihe River over the next five to 10 years in a bid to support the economic development of the regions along the river.*

The decision was announced Friday in a statement released after an executive meeting of the State Council, China's Cabinet, which was presided over by Premier Wen Jiabao.

*The work will include upgrading dams and water gates in flood diversion programs and building more irrigation and water conservancy projects in low-lying lands along the Huaihe River,* said the statement.

*Further, efforts will be made to guard against water pollution and help urban and rural residents in the Huaihe River regions have sufficient access to clean water*, it said.

*Also, more flood control reservoirs will be constructed, while more residents will be relocated from flood diversion areas as well as flood land.*

The cabinet urged government departments to earmark more funds and enhance management and cooperation in implementing these measures.

*The 1,000-kilometer Huaihe River, the third longest water way in China*, originates from Mount. Taibai, central Henan Province, and runs eastward between the Yangtze River and the Yellow River, the two largest rivers in the country. It cuts through Henan and east China's Anhui and Jiangsu provinces before entering the Yangtze River via the Hongze Lake.

*The flood-prone river has a drainage area of about 180,000 square kilometers. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Switzerland launch free trade agreement talks - People's Daily Online* January 29, 2011 






Chinese Minister of Commerce Chen Deming (R, front) and Swiss Economy Minister Johann Schneider-Ammann (L, front) attend a signing ceremony to mark the official launch of negotiations between Switzerland and China for a comprehensive Free Trade Agreement, in Davos, Switzerland, on Jan. 28, 2011. (Xinhua/Yu Yang) China and Switzerland formally launched bilateral talks on a free trade agreement Friday.

Speaking at the opening ceremony, *Chinese Commerce Minister Cheng Deming said the agreement talks between China and Switzerland have attracted huge attention and interest from the countries' leadership and business communities.*

*Cheng expected a successful conclusion of the FTA negotiations. Cheng said a free trade agreement would enhance mutual trust between the two sides and promote economic development and closer ties between China and Switzerland.*

Swiss Federal Councilor Johann Schneider-Ammann expressed *similar aspirations for the agreement as did his Chinese counterpart.*

*"The free trade agreement would further enhance trade and investment relations on a mutually beneficial basis, but also create many new opportunities for close exchange and cooperation," *Schneider-Ammann said.

*China and Switzerland have seen fast-growing bilateral trade and investments for decade. In the past 10 years, China's exports to Switzerland have grown by 18 percent while Switzerland registered an even stronger 25 percent surge in exports to China.*

*Currently, China is the largest trading partner of Switzerland in Asia, while Switzerland ranks ninth among China's trading partners in Europe.*

*The Chinese commerce minister is leading a delegation at Davos to attend the World Economic Forum*, which started Wednesday.






Chinese Minister of Commerce Chen Deming (R) and Swiss Economy Minister Johann Schneider-Ammann are seen during a signing ceremony to mark the official launch of negotiations between Switzerland and China for a comprehensive Free Trade Agreement, in Davos, Switzerland, on Jan. 28, 2011. (Xinhua/Yu Yang)






Chinese Minister of Commerce Chen Deming (R) shakes hands with Swiss Economy Minister Johann Schneider-Ammann during a signing ceremony to mark the official launch of negotiations between Switzerland and China for a comprehensive Free Trade Agreement, in Davos, Switzerland, on Jan. 28, 2011. (Xinhua/Yu Yang)






Chinese Minister of Commerce Chen Deming speaks during a signing ceremony to mark the official launch of negotiations between Switzerland and China for a comprehensive Free Trade Agreement, in Davos, Switzerland, on Jan. 28, 2011. (Xinhua/Yu Yang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

So whos top of the class now?



> By Gillian Tett
> Published: January 21 2011 22:04 | Last updated: January 21 2011 22:04
> A few weeks ago, I visited New Yorks Columbia University to take part in a debate about the global economy. Since the evening was chaired by Hugh Patrick, a professor of Japanese studies, I was not surprised to see some Japanese faces there.
> 
> What was striking, though, was the behaviour of the Chinese students in the audience. When the speeches were over a clutch of them introduced themselves very articulately, and continued the debate in impressively fluent English. The Japanese students, by contrast, hovered silently on the margins, half-unseen.
> 
> Perhaps that was a coincidence. Or maybe not. This week, following the visit by Chinese president Hu Jintao to Washington, the US has been convulsed by debate about the changing role of China on the world stage. But away from those visible, macro-economic changes in east Asia, a rather fascinating little power shift has been quietly developing in the grassroots of some American business schools and universities.
> 
> The issue revolves around the behaviour of Chinese and Japanese students. A couple of decades ago, when Japan was riding high in the global economy, Japanese companies and institutions were keen to send their brightest students to study in US (or British) universities, to teach them western technology and skills.
> 
> Once those students arrived, they were often a rather polite, quiet bunch; typically they kept their heads down while working phenomenally hard. But nobody at the universities dared ignore them: Japan was associated with money and power. (Just read Michael Lewiss book Liars Poker for an entertaining description of how this played out in the Salomon Brothers 1980s training programme.) And Japanese students were usually enthusiastic about the opportunity; going to Harvard or Columbia was considered useful for their career.
> 
> But in the past five years the number of Japanese students at six of the most elite American universities, such as Harvard and Stanford, has tumbled by 36 per cent to 477, according to the Nikkei newspaper. Last year alone, Japanese enrolments at all US institutions fell by 15 per cent to 24,000, according to the Institute of International Education. That pushed Japan into sixth place in the foreign students league table, below Taiwan and South Korea.
> 
> Kathy Matsui, a Harvard alumna who is now one of the most senior economists in Japan, confirms: The number of Japanese students studying abroad has plummeted. If you look at what Chinese or Korean students are doing, there is a real contrast. It is worrying, because Japan needs more people who are global and international.
> 
> Why is this happening? One factor is Japans stagnant economy. Japanese corporations dont have the money to send people over here in the numbers they used to, nor does the government, observes Alicia Ogawa, adjunct associate professor at Columbias School of International and Public Affairs. But the problem goes beyond finance: even when Japanese students can find the money to come, their English is often too poor  and they often fail to properly engage. In Japan there now seems to be a Whats the point? attitude, Ogawa suggests. Even when Japanese are let in, they often wont engage in the class debate  they keep to themselves.
> 
> . . .
> 
> The trend in China could hardly be more different. Last year, the number of Chinese students at US institutions rose by 30 per cent to 128,000, pushing China for the first time into the top slot. And the Chinese who are now arriving at Columbia, Harvard  or anywhere else  not only tend to speak good (self-taught) English, but they are becoming increasingly assertive too. The Chinese are really engaging in the class, says one Harvard academic. So are the Koreans.
> 
> Perhaps this is inevitable: China, after all, is a vast, rapidly growing country, while Japan is a mature economy. Young Chinese consequently seem convinced that there is plenty to learn  and copy  in America. Many young Japanese, however, feel that learning foreign skills, ideas or technology is more effort than it is worth; a new sense of isolationism is taking hold.
> 
> To me, this seems to be a tragedy for Japan; particularly since it reflects and fuels subtle cultural perceptions inside the US too. Twenty years ago, Japan was perceived in America as a powerful presence on the world stage; these days, the country has slipped into the margins of public consciousness and debate.
> 
> China, by contrast, is visible and centre-stage  partly because America cannot decide whether it poses an opportunity or threat. Perhaps the presence of those Chinese students at US universities will be a force for good; after all, it should promote more engagement and global growth. Or perhaps this trend will simply enable Chinese students to beat Americans at their own game, and thus ultimately create more tension. Either way, the one thing that is clear is that nobody can afford to ignore the Chinese; the country, like its students in that Columbia hall, has presence  and an air of purpose.
> 
> The only question that really hangs in the air, at Columbia and other campuses, is whether this pattern will still be in place in 20 years time. Will those Chinese students still be flocking to the US? Or will they have decamped to Shanghai, or been replaced again by another group of newcomers? Any predictions or ideas would be gratefully received; particularly if they emanate from China  or Japan.
> 
> gillian.tett@ft.com



China could price itself out of all sorts of markets



> By Merryn Somerset Webb
> Published: January 28 2011 18:08 | Last updated: January 28 2011 18:08
> On the train a few weeks ago, I sat next to a burly garment supplier. He spent the entire trip  when not yelling at his ex-wife-to-be on the phone (you made your bed love, you lie in it)  calling clients and telling them that their prices were going up. Those who asked questions were told that factory prices were rising in China and that they were taking the hit. End of story.
> 
> I told this to a City audience a few days later during a debate with Matt Ridley on whether optimism or pessimism is the correct approach to the future  only to hear a voice piping up from the floor telling me I knew nothing about inflation in China.
> 
> This interruption came from a young dress designer at the back. She told us that the factories she uses would bump up their prices every couple of months: these days, if you dont take the price you are given on the spot, it goes up in 24 hours. Thats real inflation.
> 
> But the interesting bit was that the fast-moving prices have prompted her to do her sums again: she is moving her production back to Europe. It wont cost less, but it certainly wont cost any more. It will also allow her to keep an eye on quality  which has apparently been falling as fast as prices are rising at those Chinese factories.
> 
> For more on how fast prices are rising, look at Shanghai Scrap, where you can see pictures of packs of instant noodles in a Shanghai convenience store. According to the blogger, the clerks arent bothering to print new price labels for the noodles as prices rise; they simply cross them out and write in the new [substantially higher] ones. Thats also real inflation.
> 
> This is anecdotal evidence but it suggests that, given the wage pressures building behind it, the consumer price index in China might, just might, be a tad higher than the official number of 4.6 per cent suggests.
> 
> It also chimes with news of minimum wage rises in Chinese cities: pay is about to rise 20 per cent in Beijing, 10 per cent in Shanghai and 19 per cent in Guangdong. Shanghais mayor says this is about rational income distribution. But odds are it has something to do with staff shortages (young Chinese workers are becoming more demanding) and the odd strike as well.
> 
> Either way, you could make a reasonable argument that 30 years into its 10 per cent a year GDP expansion, China is beginning to price itself out of the low-cost manufacturing market. Leave out Malaysia and Thailand, says a note from Liberum Capital, and the average worker in China is now more expensive than the average worker in any other emerging Asian economy.
> 
> One thing all this should remind us about is the power of demographics. Years of one-child policies have left the Chinese population nastily unbalanced. Today, its dependency ratio hovers around 40 per cent. Thats good  it means 60 per cent of the population is of working age. But as the only children reach working age and their parents retire, this ratio changes fast: by 2040 it will be well over 50 per cent and by 2050, over 60 per cent. If employers think young Chinese workers are stroppy now, they should wait until the poor things are trying to support two parents each, as well as their own children.
> 
> However, this shift from a nation of the youngish to a nation of the old wont just affect Chinas economy. It will, if things work out as they have in the US, affect its stock market, too.
> 
> Société Générale has a neat chart that plots the growth rate of retirees in the US against the Shiller price/earnings ratio for the US equity market. And guess what? Its a pretty good correlation. When not many people are retiring, the stock market gets more expensive (more people are saving for retirement). When lots are retiring, it gets cheaper (people take their money out). The same goes for house prices: working people upsize, retirees downsize so the more retirees you have knocking around, the less likely it is that house prices will rise.
> 
> Anyone looking for corroboration of the argument need only look to Japan where the working age population as a percentage of the total population began to fall in the early 1990s  a time that marked the start of a 20-year grind-down in domestic asset prices.
> 
> That doesnt bode well for US asset prices over the next couple of decades given that the working population as a percentage of the total population, having risen from 1990 through to 2008, is now set to fall until some time in the region of 2030. It bodes really badly for the Chinese stock market where the ratio of working-age people to retirees will shift much faster  starting in 2014, according to Standard Chartered. By 2030, the median age in the US is forecast to be 40. In China it will be 41. Just one more reason to stay out of the Chinese stock market.
> 
> Merryn Somerset Webb is editor-in-chief of Money Week and previously worked as a stockbroker. The views expressed in her column are personal.
> 
> merryn@ft.com



Not sure about the external validity of her observations, but inflation must be controlled. I don't agree with some of her views, like overexaggerating the demographics problem, but inflation is valid.


China dims prospects for Silicon Valley jobs



> By Richard Waters in San Francisco
> Published: January 28 2011 21:06 | Last updated: January 28 2011 21:06
> Light bulb maker Bridgelux is exactly the kind of company that Barack Obama had in mind when he stressed the importance of innovation in winning jobs for US workers during his State of the Union address this week.
> 
> A manufacturer of light bulbs that use low-power light-emitting diodes, it is part of a wave of companies formed in Silicon Valley in recent years specialising in green technologies such as alternative energy, new forms of energy storage and conservation, and electric vehicles.
> 
> Yet most of the people who make Bridgeluxs products are based in Asia and the company is considering moving its remaining manufacturing staff offshore as well, according to Bill Watkins, chief executive.
> 
> By guaranteeing access to big local markets, countries such as China have worked harder than the US to attract new industries like these, Mr Watkins says. Incentives are also being offered to move research and development jobs to Asia as well.
> 
> The experience of companies such as Bridgelux points to a dilemma for the US as it faces what Mr Obama called a sputnik moment. The countrys universities still lead the world in many areas of basic research, and Silicon Valleys entrepreneurial system continues to be the envy of other countries. But most new jobs resulting from US innovation are likely to be created in other places, most notably Asia, say many tech industry insiders  and it is not just low-value assembly work that is at stake.
> 
> Silicon Valley, though a bright spot in Californias labour market, has seen only sluggish job growth since the recession, according to Russell Hancock, president of Joint Venture Silicon Valley Network, which represents business, government and other interests in the region. High costs are likely to prevent even the top tech companies from hiring many more people locally, he says.
> 
> Extraordinarily high-value products are still going to emanate from the US  but these companies arent going to employ a lot of people here, says Michael Moritz, a partner at Sequoia Capital, a top start-up financiers.
> 
> Against that background, Mr Obamas focus this week on stimulating innovation was generally welcomed in the technology industry, even if the effect on job prospects is uncertain.
> 
> The presidents emphasis on the need to improve the nations infrastructure, alongside spending on basic research and improvements in education, could pay dividends in the long term, says John Seely Brown, a former had of Xeroxs Silicon Valley research centre.
> 
> We really have to get back to building things, he says. We cant just design things. Linking spending on basic research with heavy investment in physical and digital infrastructure points to a new kind of 21st-century economy that still has us building stuff.
> 
> Some Silicon Valley entrepreneurs say the model for the kind of high-tech manufacturing that can work in the US already exists. The rumours of the demise of the US manufacturing industry are greatly exaggerated, says Elon Musk, chief executive of Tesla Motors, an ambitious Californian electric car start-up that has received a $465m loan from the Department of Energy.
> 
> Along with staff making rockets at his other company, SpaceX, in California, Mr Musk employs more than 2,000 people in the state. California has an incredible labour pool, but is kind of expensive, he says  something his companies have to overcome by figuring out clever ways to be more productive.
> 
> Entrepreneurs such as Mr Musk play down Washingtons ability to shape the conditions for high-tech industries to take root in the US, and cast the issue as a battle between US ingenuity on the one hand and brawn on the other.
> 
> That battle is being fought out most dramatically in solar power manufacturing. An industry that was once seen as a bright hope in many parts of the US has shifted rapidly to Asia. This month, Evergreen Solar shut a plant in Massachusetts after less than three years with the loss of 800 jobs, and is moving production to China.
> 
> The pendulum will swing back to the US lead with the next generation of more advanced solar power technology, according to venture capitalists.
> 
> Yet the fact remains that the companies mastering the new technology are already creating more jobs abroad than at home. Fewer than a third of the workers at First Solar, the leading company in the most advanced photovoltaic technologies, are based in the US  though the construction of large-scale solar farms that use its products will add to the local job-count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Company that built a 15 story building in 6 days claims they will complete a 200 story skyscraper in 6 months in 2011

*Company that built a 15 story building in 6 days claims they will complete a 200 story skyscraper in 6 months in 2011*


> The proposed vertical city skyscraper is in the background
> 
> Singularity Hub has more details about the 15 story building that was built in 6 days and the company behind it.
> 
> China&#8217;s Broad Industrial Group wanted to showcase the speed and efficiency of its new construction technology, so it constructed the Ark Hotel in Changsha in record time.
> 
> A team of 200 workers erected the 15 story internal structure in just 46.5 hours.
> 
> External construction took another 90 hours, for a total of less than 6 days.
> 
> According to Broad, the hotel is built to withstand a 9.0 earthquake while using one sixth the material and costing 20% less.
> 
> The foundation and other ground construction was completed before main construction was timed. Also, the building is constructed from prefabricated parts which were manufactured off site and likely took weeks to fully produce.
> 
> 
> 
> The building itself uses one sixth the materials of a comparable facility with 15 stories and 600 square meters per floor (~5500 square feet). Waste generated by construction was only 1% of the total weight, not including waste generated during prefabrication. Ark Hotel was built to be extremely energy efficient with 15cm thermal insulation, triple pane windows, external solar shading, fresh air heat recovery, and LED lighting. Broad claims that it is roughly five times more energy efficient than similar structures. The air inside the building is supposedly 20 times cleaner than the outside thanks to a triple purification process.
> 
> The 15 story building cost around 3,000 yuan per square meter. Broad has developed technology and methods to reduce the cost of residential buildings made with reinforced concrete to average of less than 1,500 yuan / square meter.
> 
> Vertical City
> 
> Vertical City is the latest solution being offered by China's Broad Industrial Group in response to the land shortages that major Asian cities are facing given their high rates of urbanization. The 200-storey (600-meter-high) building is expected to rank as the world's second-tallest building after the Burj Khalifa skyscraper in Dubai (828m) when it is completed. The building, which uses a new construction material and a basic steel structure, will be able to accommodate up to 110,000 people at a time. The structure can be factory-produced within four months, and the whole installation can be finished in two months. Zhang Yue, president of China's Broad Industrial Group said "We are very confident this will work because we've conducted a lot of experiments and we expect to complete construction by next year (2011 from an October 2010 statement)"
> 
> Waste material will be reduced to a minimum, while a specially designed exterior wall made from recycled materials will help preserve the building's core temperature, he added.
> 
> "We aim to build a people-oriented construction, so we tend to abandon anything that is not concerned with comfort and safety," Zhang said. "This means we can make the best use of space, and trim our costs to 7,000 yuan to 8,000 yuan per square meter."
> 
> The company then adds its profit margin and sells its properties for around 10,000 yuan per sq m - or about half the price of properties in Shanghai outside the city center. This would convert to a 660 square foot unit costing about US$100,000.
> 
> If they can pull of the construction of a 600 meter tall 200 story building in 6 months, then it would a taller building than One World Trade /Freedom tower. It would be built about 14 times faster than the 7 year schedule of the Freedom Tower and have almost twice as many floors.
> 
> There is no floor area but assuming it was 400,000 square meters and they can hit the 7000 yuan per square meter cost target, then it would cost about 440 million US dollars to build. The Burj Khalifa cost US$1.5 billion and took 7 years to build
> 
> Freedom tower will cost over $3.1 billion.
> YouTube - 2010 Shanghai World Expo, construction timelapse of Broad Pavilion
> 
> YouTube - Ark Hotel Construction time lapse building 15 storeys in 2 days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*1,000 km per hour high speed train is in develop: report - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011 






*The Southwest Jiaotong University in Chinas Sichuan Province is endeavoring developing the vacuum tube high speed train with a speed of 600 to 1,000 kilometers per hour and is expected to release the train model in the next two to three years*, according to Voice of China, the Chinas national radio, on Jan. 30.

*Limited by the energy consumption, noise and other factors in the atmosphere, the actual operating speed of a train is expected not to exceed 400 kilometers per hour at present.*

*In order to build the higher speed train, scientists proposed a new vacuum tube technology*. Its principle is to build up an isolated vacuum tube separating from the outside air to run the maglev train in it.

*The vacuum maglev train is then capable of running in a higher speed without wheel track friction and with much lower air resistance.*

*It was reported that this technology is expected to be widely adopted in around 2030, when the traveling time between Beijing and Guangzhou is expected to be cut into one to 2.5 hours to run the 2,300 kilometers distance.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to see gas demand soar by 20% in 2011 - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011 









*China's natural gas demand will rise 20 percent in 2011 to 130 billion cubic meters (cu m) and production will increase 16 percent to 110 billion cu m*, according to a statement from the National Energy Administration (NEA) on Jan 28.

According to the NEA, *China's gas consumption in 2010 was 110 billion cu m, a rise of 20 percent year-on-year. Meanwhile, production was 94.48 billion cu m, a 12 percent increase from 2009.*

Wang Siqiang, deputy director at the NEA, said the expansion of the nation's pipeline coverage means that natural gas consumption will keep increasing rapidly in the coming years. In addition to the areas close to production sites for gas, which are traditionally major consumers, other areas, such as Bohai Bay, the Yangtze River and the Pearl River Delta regions, will also become consumers as their economies expand.

*"The consumption growth rate will be more than 20 percent in the next 10 years because this is now the peak period for China's urbanization and industrialization,"* said Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University.

*The country's 2011 power demand may rise 9 percent to 4.5 trillion kilowatt-hours, and the power-generating capacity will increase by 80 gigawatts (gW), bringing total capacity to 1,040 gW*, according to the NEA.

*The increases in generating capacity will result in greater consumption of coal, the country's biggest energy source, which in turn will increase the demand for natural gas.*

However, Lin said natural gas, as the major substitute for coal, has an obvious disadvantage as its price is high and will rise further in the future.

*"The price of imported natural gas is twice as high as that in the domestic market. Even after the government's price adjustment, it is still 60 to 70 percent higher,"* Lin said. "Also, I believe the increase in imported natural gas will influence the domestic price, driving it higher," he said.

*"As a clean-energy resource, it will definitely cost more because of the increasing demand,"* he added.

*China imported 9.34 million tons of liquefied natural gas (LNG) in 2010, up 75 percent year-on-year.*

Xu Bo, senior analyst at China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC), said *the country produced 9 million tons of LNG in 2010 and estimated that 2011 production will reach 19 million tons*, according to an interview he gave to Caijing.com.cn.

Lin said that* as a supplement to natural gas, imports of LNG may decline if China's natural gas consumption keeps increasing.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*CNOOC lifts production target by 11 percent - People's Daily Online* 






*China's top offshore oil and gas producer, CNOOC Ltd, has lifted its 2011 production target by up to 11 percent as new projects at home and overseas come on stream.*

*CNOOC, with a market capitalization of about $105 billion, said in a statement on Thursday that it aimed to produce between 355 and 365 million barrels of oil equivalent (BOE), compared with estimated output for 2010 of between 327 and 329 million BOE.*

*Oil prices climbed 15 percent in 2010 on the back of expectations that a global economic recovery will drive demand. Analysts are similarly bullish for 2011, predicting crude prices to trade at around $100 for the year.*



*The offshore oil producer said four new offshore China projects were expected to come on stream this year. While CNOOC has had a traditional stronghold in offshore China, its ageing fields have sparked production-growth concerns*, putting more emphasis on securing outbound deals.

*"We will maintain a robust capital expenditure plan and implement exploration and development activities as scheduled,"* Chief Financial Officer Zhong Hua said in the company's statement.

*CNOOC said its Eagle Ford project in the United States, with Chesapeake Energy Corp, a largely shale project of oil and gas, was expected to start production soon, and its Bridas venture in Argentina would also deliver this year.*

*The company added that 15 new projects were under construction.*

Unlike PetroChina and Sinopec, CNOOC makes almost all of its profit from exploration and production and does not have to sell fuel at State-capped prices, sometimes below costs.

*CNOOC said it would focus on oil and gas exploration in core areas, while strengthening exploration in new regions, especially the South China Sea. It aims to achieve a reserve-replacement ratio of more than 100 percent this year.*

CNOOC's parent, China National Offshore Oil Corp, *said in January that it planned to invest between 800 billion and one trillion yuan ($121-151 billion) over the next five years to boost production and expand overseas.*

*The parent has stepped up acquisitions of unconventional gas assets over the past year*, buying a 50 percent stake in China United Coalbed Methane Co Ltd in December.

*Last year, CNOOC agreed to a $1.1 billion deal with Chesapeake Energy Corp for a US shale oil and gas field and is pursuing a $5 billion bid with Ghana National Petroleum Corp for major fields in the West African state.*

Source: China Daily/Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bigoren

Brotherhood said:


> *1,000 km per hour high speed train is in develop: report - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Southwest Jiaotong University in Chinas Sichuan Province is endeavoring developing the vacuum tube high speed train with a speed of 600 to 1,000 kilometers per hour and is expected to release the train model in the next two to three years*, according to Voice of China, the Chinas national radio, on Jan. 30.
> 
> *Limited by the energy consumption, noise and other factors in the atmosphere, the actual operating speed of a train is expected not to exceed 400 kilometers per hour at present.*
> 
> *In order to build the higher speed train, scientists proposed a new vacuum tube technology*. Its principle is to build up an isolated vacuum tube separating from the outside air to run the maglev train in it.
> 
> *The vacuum maglev train is then capable of running in a higher speed without wheel track friction and with much lower air resistance.*
> 
> *It was reported that this technology is expected to be widely adopted in around 2030, when the traveling time between Beijing and Guangzhou is expected to be cut into one to 2.5 hours to run the 2,300 kilometers distance.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online



This will be amazing if this project is success and the speed is incredible -1000km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to double imports by 2015 to balance trade - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011









*Ten years ago when China laboriously won membership of the World Trade Organization (WTO), many were doubtful. Who would be the biggest losers, they asked, China, or the rest of the world?*

*Looking back and reflecting on the debates on China's WTO entry during that time, the organization's chief Pascal Lamy disappointed the doubters.*

*Admitting that China joined under terms much tougher than those imposed on any other developing country - a "bitter pill" which turned out to be "an insurance policy against protectionism"* - he concluded during an interview with China Daily. "*It seems that nobody has been a loser it is win-win."*

At a panel discussion with Lamy on the tenth anniversary of China joining the WTO, the country's Minister of Commerce Chen Deming offered a list of figures to support Lamy's conclusion.

*Describing the entry as a "courageous and tough" but the "right" choice, Chen said that in the past decade, China's average duty rate has dropped from 15.3 percent to the current level of 9.8 percent.*

*Meanwhile exports have increased 4.9 times and imports by 4.7, with a two-fold increase in economic output.*

*Meanwhile, Chinese consumption grew at an average rate of 15 percent between 2001 and 2010 and the nation ended up as the world's second-largest importer in 2010, with a total import value of over $1.4 trillion, accounting for 10 percent of the global total.*

*Chen pledged that the country will further open its economy*, forecasting another decade of prosperity for it and the rest of the world. This will be done by* encouraging Chinese companies to invest overseas, increasing foreign purchases and boosting domestic consumption.*

*The US is still experiencing difficulties with toxic assets, Europe is in a public debt crisis, and the emerging economies are facing inflationary pressures*. That being the case, Chen said *China will cooperate to help promote global economic recovery, even though the world's second-largest economy also faces severe challenges itself, not least rising inflation.*

*Chen also said China's imports will double during the coming five years.*

*"This (the doubling of imports) highlights China's commitment to balancing its foreign trade*, and the nation's aim of shifting its economic growth mode to one driven by demand," said Li Yong, assistant to the chairman of the China Association of International Trade.

Chen Deming said the major task facing the commerce ministry in the next five years will be that of balancing trade by stimulating imports and stabilizing exports.

*"Such a task (the doubling of imports) is not difficult to implement. A more optimistic estimation is that China's imports will more than double by the end of 2015,"* said He Weiwen, a standing council member of the China Society for WTO Studies.

*According to data from the customs service, China's imports for 2010 surged to $1.39 trillion, a rise of 38.7 percent from a year earlier.*

He Weiwen *suggested that China reduce her reliance on imports of energy products and spend more on technology-related goods, in the sectors of agriculture, information, energy, infrastructure, aerospace, materials and autos.*

During the recent annual Commerce Work Conference, the commerce ministry said it will launch guidelines on promoting imports of mechanical and electrical products this year.

*Imports related specifically to new energy, new materials, energy saving, high-end equipment manufacturing, low-carbon technology, aerospace, shipbuilding and rail transportation will also be a focus.*

On Thursday,* China announced it will cut import tariffs on some electronic goods, including laptops and digital cameras, to 10 percent from 20 percent.*

*Chen also said he has consulted with his US counterpart to seek a doubling of US exports to China, amounting to $200 billion by 2015.*

Chen told China Daily that* "we will encourage Chinese companies to invest overseas", *without giving a specific investment plan.

*China's overseas investment soared to $60 billion in 2010 from around $1 billion 10 years ago.*


Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to be a bigger investor and importer on the international market - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011









*The first ten years of Chinas WTO membership has supported one of the countrys fastest and best growth periods and the next ten years will embrace more opening up*, said Chen Deming, Chinese Commerce Minister at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland. 

*In the last ten years, China cut its tariffs to 9.8 percent to 15.3 percent and opened more than 100 service sectors. The countrys exports and imports were 4.9 times and 4.7 times as much as ten years ago. China became the worlds second largest importer in 2010 and its imports in goods reached 1.4 trillion U.S. dollars, accounting for 10 percent of the worlds total.* 

*That is also one of the best and fastest period of the economic growth in China, Chen said. The countrys GDP more than doubled, Chinas per capita income was 800 U.S. dollars in 2001 and rose to 2,500 U.S. dollars in 2009, with more than 200 million people out of poverty. *

*In addition, China attracted more than 70 million U.S. dollars of foreign investment and 480 multinationals on the worlds top 500 has operation in China. *

*The domestic consumption market also increased by 15 percent annually over the past ten years. That strong momentum will continue in the next ten years as the country will further open its market*, said Chen. 

*Promotion of international investment by Chinese enterprises, more imports and bigger domestic consumption is on the top of the agenda for the country*. The 10th year anniversary of Chinas WTO membership will a new starting point for Chinas further opening up, Chen noted. 

Chen believes that *Chinas imports from the international market would surge and contribute more to the world trade as a whole. He added that China had to accept more stringent condition for its WTO accession. However, that has also helped China ward off some protectionism attacks to some extent*, he said. 

*Pascal Lamy, Director-General of WTO, described Chinas WTO membership as a win-win deal for China and the rest of the world. *

*On the regard of the pending Doha talks, Chen called for realistic expectation for the negotiation*, given the difficult recovery of the world economy. He urged all parties involved to stop exchange of criticism and make concerted efforts on a successful conclusion of the negotiation. 

*Chen stressed that China regards the multilateral trade rules as the foundation of any new rules and bilateral free trade agreements with other economies as a complement. The Doha talks should be recognized as an important part of the new rules and China, Chen pledged, will make all efforts to facilitate a breakthrough of the talks for a more favorable environment for the world economic recovery.* 

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

The Confucius connection
Updated: 2011-01-28 12:29

By Xiao Xiangyi (China Daily European Weekly)





_Students learn the unique tea ceremony at a classroom in Tongxueguan, Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province. Provided to China Daily_



> _Ancient sage's wisdom helps Chinese students prepare for a more modern, global future_
> 
> Bundled in gray robes and seated on round red cushions, dozens of children in a Wuhan classroom are chanting the old Confucian analect, "By nature, men are nearly alike; by practice, they get to be wide apart" on a typically cold Saturday morning.
> 
> Wafts of music emanate from ancient Chinese zithers in the next classroom as students learn the ancient and unique tea ceremony from teachers. Students are also seen practicing calligraphy on rice paper or playing blindfold chess in groups.
> 
> It was as if time has stood still many centuries ago. The rumble of traffic and honking of horns from the nearby streets, however, puts things in a more modern perspective.
> 
> Children, mostly three to six years old, are flocking to schools on weekends to learn the teachings of the ancient sage Confucius and other interesting facets of traditional Chinese culture.
> 
> Nothing dominates the learning experience here like Confucius. Students bow to portraits of "Grandpa Confucius" on the walls before classes and regard him as the "teacher of all teachers."
> 
> In China, "old is gold" is best exemplified by the growing popularity of Confucian schools. The schools aim to train students to delve into the rich legacy of the past for solutions to modern day problems.
> 
> Tongxueguan, in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province is considered to the pioneer of the Confucian revival in classrooms. Till date, nearly 20,000 students have attended classes in more than 20 branches of the school in cities as diverse as Shenzhen, Nanning, Kunming and Dalian.
> 
> "We try to combine traditional Chinese culture and the best Western educational practices in our curriculum," says Li Guangbin, headmaster of Tongxueguan.
> 
> "Education is the best way to transmit the greatness of ancient Chinese culture to the present generation. It also instills in students the importance of certain core values in life," Li says.
> 
> "Role-playing games, for example, train students in behavior and communication. Students are also given virtue assignments, like helping parents in daily household chores, to do at home.
> 
> "The art of tea making is a slow and quiet process, which helps improve mental strength. During the process one need to be patient and have utmost concentration," Li says when asked why four-year-olds are taught the entire process of tea making. "There is no extreme happiness or sorrow. It's gentle and peacefully deep."
> 
> It is this belief that the teachers of Tongxueguan hope to pass on to their students. *"Be smart and willing to learn. Be happy and polite. Be brave and benevolent*," is the motto of the school.
> 
> According to Li, the current educational system lacks in moral and spiritual enlightenment for children. "*Morality is more of a habit than a perception for a child*."
> 
> In Tongxueguan, children aged from three to six get trained in an integrated course that includes *Chinese poetry and the four arts of the Chinese scholar-music, chess, calligraphy, and painting*. Older children start off with a course on classical Chinese.
> 
> Despite the advantage of having multimedia teaching equipment, the Confucian schools still use the oral recitation technique. Children read aloud the classic texts until they are able to recite them from memory.
> 
> "It is a pity if children are able to understand only modern Chinese. The ignorance of classical Chinese leads to an indifference of Chinese history and thousands of years of civilization," says Li.
> 
> "Classical Chinese loses its rich sheen when translated into the modern language. Children's interest for classical Chinese is just like English and is often best imbibed at an early age," he says.
> 
> "Children should read the best texts at the best age. It is the Chinese way of learning. *They absorb the historical essence and classics when they are young. It's okay that they don't understand it for the time being, but they certainly will digest the content in their minds when they grow up and help shape life experiences*," says Zhao Boyi, a teacher at Zaiqianxuetang, a Confucian school in Beijing.
> 
> "The parents of our students are well-educated. Many are highly paid overseas returnees, entrepreneurs, officials and intellectuals. They are not looking for quick fixes, nor do they worship Western culture blindly. Instead, they have a good understanding and yen for traditional Chinese culture," says Li.
> 
> It is not an easy task to be a teacher at the Confucian school. Proficiency in Chinese language, a good background in children's education, psychology, capability and sound moral background are some of the desired requirements.
> 
> "In China the family is everything. Children are influenced by the behavior of their parents. So we have classes for parents too, which run in conjunction with the courses for the children."
> 
> "Modern parents often feel irritated, stressed and flustered. And these are exactly what traditional Chinese culture heals. It makes parents more assured and capable of dealing with the problems.
> 
> "There is no dominant religion in China, hence the people feel the need to be bound by a spiritual force, called Li and Yi (rituals and righteousness) in traditional Chinese culture," says Zhao.
> 
> But not everything in these schools is run on the age-old lines. Entry to the schools is no longer the prerogative of the male students/teachers. Female students and teachers are present in equal strength in modern day Confucian schools.
> 
> "Gender discrimination is not a tenet of Confucianism. Rather it is the limitation of the ancient times," says Zhao.
> 
> "I can now sense the subtlety and delicacy of Chinese classics. What the ancient sages said are indeed inspiring," says He Xiyuan, who studies at Zaiqianxuetang and is now able to recite many Chinese classics from memory.
> 
> "I study at school for grades, but study here for myself," says Shen Lijun, a winter-holiday course student at Zaiqianxuetang.
> 
> "Children who are acquainted with traditional culture can lead a life that is more elegant and healthier than their parents. Lifestyles are highly relevant to one's life quality and sense of joy," says Li.
> 
> "A good understanding of traditional Chinese culture will definitely become their unique competitiveness when they grow up."
> 
> "The 'Standards for Students' helps improve children's implementation capacity, which is exactly the weakness of the younger generation, " says Wang Jing, the mother of a seven-year-old student. Wang says she was surprised that her son was able to shed the habit of procrastination after he started attending the classes.
> 
> "Wisdom buried in traditional Chinese culture makes us light-hearted, generous and tolerant. It will give students self-balancing and self-healing powers," she says.
> 
> "Morality comes first at any time for a child's education," says Shan Qi, a high school teacher and the mother of a six-year-old girl.
> 
> "The saddest thing is that even teachers like us find what we teach is meaningless in the examination-oriented educational system," says Shan.
> 
> "*It's good to see the rehabilitation of traditional Chinese culture, which is much better preserved in Taiwan, Hong Kong and even Singapore than the Chinese mainland*," says Cui Libin, professor at the College of Chinese language and Culture in Beijing Normal University.
> 
> China's long history of civilization, socio-economic development have also attract more foreign students.
> 
> By the end of 2009, some 282 Confucius Institutes and 272 Confucius classrooms had been established in 88 countries. They were educating about 260,000 students in 2009, an increase of 130,000 over 2008, on China's culture and language, according to the Ministry of Education.



Chinadaily European

Shaping the children's behaviour as early as possible is best. I remember that the fundementals of my moral, attitude and discipline was shaped already when I was 8 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Video: China's New Water Cannon Is Powered By A Jet Engine | Popular Science

"Video: China's New Water Cannon Is Powered By A Jet Engine
By Julie Beck
Posted 01.27.2011 at 3:01 pm






*China's Jet-Propelled Water Cannon*

Built to battle skyscraper fires, this jet-propelled water cannon is the new pride and joy of China&#8217;s Luoyang City fire department. It is made from a jet-fighter engine and is capable of spraying 4 tons of water per minute.

The price tag of $456,000 seems to be worth it, as the water is said to blast fast enough to separate fires from their oxygen supply. It has a range of almost 400 feet and can rotate a near-full 360 degrees. And if the firefighting business slows down, China can always deploy the cannon to clean the sure-to-be-megadirty streets of its future megacity.

Watch the turbo-cannon&#8217;s awesome power in action in the video below:

http://v.ifeng.com/news/china/201101/b6f88957-df58-45da-b434-9b1bd444a7d3.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CardSharp

OMG cool... is all I have to say

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest $608b in water projects - People's Daily Online* January 31, 2011









*Efforts will be intensified to promote water conservation as well as the sustainable use of the precious resource, and the task will be a multi-trillion yuan national priority*, a central policy document said.

*The country will invest 4 trillion yuan ($608 billion) into projects during the next decade to improve water conservation*, Chen Xiwen, director of the office for the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee's Leading Group on Rural Work, said on Sunday.

He made the remarks at a news conference held by the State Council Information Office on Sunday, a day after the CPC central authorities issued their first document of the year on Saturday.

*The country aims to double its average annual spending on water conservation over the next 10 years compared to the 200 billion yuan investment in 2010*, according to the document, also known as the No 1 document.

*The government will also encourage loans to, and private investment in, the water sector to ensure funding for conservation*, it said.

The CPC Central Committee and the State Council regularly release the No 1 document at the beginning of each year to address government priorities. 

*This is the eighth consecutive year that the No 1 document has addressed rural issues, but it is the first to focus on water conservation.*

*"Floods and drought in recent years have exposed weaknesses in water conservancy infrastructures,"* the document said, citing severe drought in Southwest China as well as severe flooding and mud-rock flows in many regions last year.

*The document also said more efforts would be made to improve water quality and farmland irrigation*, such as increasing areas under irrigation by 2.7 million hectares over the next five years.


*Consequently, up to 10 percent of local land transaction fees should go to farmland irrigation projects*, the document said.

*Based on last year's total land transaction fees, this figure is expected to be about 60 to 80 billion yuan*, Chen Lei, Minister of Water Resources, told the news conference on Sunday.

Li Maosong, a researcher who specializes in disaster-reduction work at the Chinese Academy of Agriculture Science, said the development of water conservation is a long-term goal.

*He said the primary task is to fully assess farmland in the country to identify specific irrigation needs.*

*Other points addressed in the document include:*

*The country aims to build effective flood control and drought relief systems by the end of 2020. 

The harnessing of major medium- and small-sized rivers will be completed during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015).

The country aims to maintain annual water consumption at below 670 billion cubic meters in the next five years.

The central government will subsidize the maintenance of public benefit water projects in western regions and poverty-stricken areas.

The problem of water not safe to drink in rural areas will be eradicated by the end of 2015.* 
Xinhua contributed to this story.

By Jin Zhu, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *1,000 km per hour high speed train is in develop: report - People's Daily Online* January 30, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Southwest Jiaotong University in Chinas Sichuan Province is endeavoring developing the vacuum tube high speed train with a speed of 600 to 1,000 kilometers per hour and is expected to release the train model in the next two to three years*, according to Voice of China, the Chinas national radio, on Jan. 30.
> 
> *Limited by the energy consumption, noise and other factors in the atmosphere, the actual operating speed of a train is expected not to exceed 400 kilometers per hour at present.*
> 
> *In order to build the higher speed train, scientists proposed a new vacuum tube technology*. Its principle is to build up an isolated vacuum tube separating from the outside air to run the maglev train in it.
> 
> *The vacuum maglev train is then capable of running in a higher speed without wheel track friction and with much lower air resistance.*
> 
> *It was reported that this technology is expected to be widely adopted in around 2030, when the traveling time between Beijing and Guangzhou is expected to be cut into one to 2.5 hours to run the 2,300 kilometers distance.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online



1000 km/h trains is the future. Nothing is gonna save more energy for massive public transport. It can become airlines of the future at least for within country travels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> 1000 km/h trains is the future. Nothing is gonna save more energy for massive public transport. It can become airlines of the future at least for within country travels.



Yeah, regional flights are a big drain on fuel. Flights here are already pretty overloaded and who knows what will happen if price of fuel goes up significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Macau Wynn





Macau Venetian





"Hong Kong to Macau ferry takes about one hour."

Macau January Casino Revenue Grows 33% to $2.3 Billion - Bloomberg

"Macau January Casino Revenue Grows 33% to $2.3 Billion
By Marco Lui - Feb 1, 2011 3:26 AM ET

*Casino revenue in Macau, the worlds largest casino hub, surged 33 percent in January* as Chinese gamblers placed more bets on baccarat and other card games.

Gambling revenue for the six companies that run casinos in Macau, the only place in China where theyre legal, rose to 18.6 billion patacas ($2.3 billion) last month from 13.9 billion patacas a year ago, according to data from Macaus Gaming Inspection and Coordination Bureau.

China, which contributes more than half the number of Macaus tourist arrivals, may post economic growth of 9.5 percent this year, according to the median estimate of eight economists surveyed by Bloomberg. Macaus visitor arrivals rose 15 percent to 25 million last year with 83 percent coming from mainland China and Hong Kong, according to government data compiled by Bloomberg.

*Casino gambling revenue in Macau rose 58 percent to 188.3 billion patacas last year. Thats more than four times greater than the $5.62 billion for the Las Vegas Strip, according to government data.*

Wynn Macau Ltd., the Hong Kong-listed casino unit of Wynn Resorts Ltd., fell 3.7 percent to HK$20.85 at the 4 p.m. close of trading in Hong Kong, while billionaire Stanley Hos SJM Holdings Ltd. slid 3.7 percent to HK$12.58.

Sands China Ltd., the local unit of billionaire Sheldon Adelsons Las Vegas-based company, declined 1.5 percent.

To contact the reporter on this story: Marco Lui at mlui11@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Frank Longid in Hong Kong at flongid@bloomberg.net"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*CNOOC pays $570m to buy into US oil shale operation - People's Daily Online* February 01, 2011 






*Visitors at China National Offshore Oil Corp's booth at a new-energy exhibition held in Beijing. Shares of the Hong Kong-listed explorer have risen 52 percent in the past 12 months, outpacing the 15 percent gain in the benchmark Hang Seng Index*. Wu Changqing / For China Daily

*China National Offshore Oil Corp (CNOOC) Ltd, China's largest offshore energy producer, agreed to pay $570 million in cash for a one-third stake in Chesapeake Energy Corp's Niobrara shale project*, adding to its US holdings in crude oil production.

*The Chinese explorer also agreed to pay 66.7 percent of Chesapeake's costs up to $697 million to drill and complete wells in the area,* the companies said in a statement on Sunday.

*The deal follows President Hu Jintao's state visit to the United States in January to expand economic ties, and will give CNOOC its second US energy asset. The Hong Kong-listed explorer will pay about $866 a hectare for the one-third stake in Chesapeake's 323,887 Niobrara hectares and has the right to a 33.3 percent stake in future acquisitions in the formation in Colorado and Wyoming.*

*"If you look at President Hu's recent trip to Washington, there seems to be a greater willingness in the US to encourage Chinese investment,"* said Wang Aochao, head of China energy research at UOB-Kay Hian Ltd in Shanghai. *"We don't have all the details at hand, but it appears to be a fair price for these assets. The Chinese oil majors still think valuations generally for oil and gas assets are reasonable."*

*Niobrara covers 821,756 square kilometers and may contain 103.6 million barrels of oil*, the US Geological Survey estimated in 2006 before Chesapeake, EOG Resources Inc and other producers began drilling the formation.

*"The project will not only strengthen our solid resource and production base overseas but create value to the shareholders in the long term,"* CNOOC's Chief Executive Officer Yang Hua said in the statement.

CNOOC has risen 52 percent in Hong Kong trading in the past 12 months, outpacing the 15 percent gain in the benchmark Hang Seng Index. The shares closed at HK$17.20 ($2.00) on Monday, falling 0.69 percent.

*The Chinese energy explorer forecast a 12 percent increase in oil and gas production in 2011 after spending about $8.4 billion in the past year acquiring assets in the US, Africa and Argentina. By contrast, output rose 44 percent in 2010.*

*CNOOC, based in Beijing, completed its $1.08 billion purchase for a one-third interest in Chesapeake's Eagle Ford project in South Texas in November*. The Niobrara deal may be completed in the first quarter of this year, according to Sunday's statement.

*"The win-win deal valuation is fair, based on our estimates, and CNOOC's strategy to further expand into the oil-rich shale deposits in the US,"* said Gordon Kwan, head of regional energy search at Mirae Asset Securities in Hong Kong. *"The total investment of $1.27 billion in the deal through 2014 is manageable and equates to about 14 percent of CNOOC's budgeted $9 billion for 2011."*

*The Niobrara deal will lead to a reduction in US oil imports over time and the creation of thousands of jobs,* Chesapeake's Chief Executive Officer Aubrey McClendon said in the statement.

*"This transaction will provide the capital necessary to accelerate drilling of this large domestic oil and natural gas resource,"* McClendon added.

*Chesapeake expects to double its drilling rigs to 10 by the end of the year* from the five currently operating in Wyoming's Powder River and Colorado's Denver-Julesburg basins. *It plans to have 20 rigs working by the end of 2012.*

*Chesapeake, the most active US gas and oil driller, has 16 wells producing in those basins with initial output as high as 1,000 barrels of oil and 3 million cubic feet of natural gas a day,* according to the company.

*The companies plan to eventually produce the equivalent of as much as 5 billion barrels of oil from the basins.*

Bloomberg News

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Baidu eats Google's lunch

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-01/b...-estimates.html

"Baidu jumps after 4Q profit, sales beat estimates
Feb 1, 2011 12:50 PM ET
By The Associated Press

NEW YORK (AP)  *Shares of Baidu.com Inc., the leading search engine in China, jumped on Tuesday after the company's fourth-quarter profit more than tripled, easily topping Wall Street expectations.

THE SPARK: The Beijing company said on Monday that its profit soared to 1.16 billion yuan ($175.9 million)*, or 3.32 yuan (50 cents) per American depositary share during the December quarter. That compares with year-earlier earnings of 427.9 million yuan, or 1.23 yuan per U.S.-traded share.

Excluding stock options expenses, the company earned 52 cents per share. Analysts expected 47 cents per share, according to FactSet.

Revenue nearly doubled to 2.45 billion yuan ($371.3 million) from 1.26 billion yuan, beating the $350.3 million analysts were expecting.

THE BIG PICTURE: After repeated clashes over censorship, Google Inc. closed its China-based search engine in March. Mainland users usually can reach Google's Chinese-language site in Hong Kong, a Chinese territory with no Internet filtering, but Baidu dominates.

The research firm Analysys International says that as of September, 73 percent of Web searches in China are done on Baidu. Google snags only 22 percent.

THE ANALYSIS: Baidu's results prompted Kaufman Bros. analyst Mayuresh Masurekar to raise his price target to $142 from $118. That represents a 21 percent gain over the current trading price of $117.29. He stands by his "Buy" rating on the company.

Masurekar said that while the research group iResearch estimates Baidu's market share at 72.9 percent, the results suggest an even larger slice of Web surfers are using the search engine. He estimates Baidu's market share is now about 74.3 percent and expects its market share to grow between 1 and 2 percent every quarter.

But Baidu isn't just claiming more users, he said: it's also seizing on a growing market for online advertising in China. During the quarter, its active advertisers grew 24 percent, with 4,000 new advertisers added during that period.

Masurekar also raised his estimates for fiscal 2011, saying he now expects the company to earn $2.54 per share on $1.94 billion in revenue. Previously, he predicted the company would earn $2.37 per share on $1.88 billion in revenue.

SHARE ACTION: Up $8.66, or 8 percent, to $117.29."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

^^^^^ 

Shares went from 20 dollars to 117. Thanks Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

CardSharp said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Shares went from 20 dollars to 117. Thanks Google.



Guess they just don't like money


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Guess they just don't like money



They made a sucker play. They thought they could ditch their China operation in return for some good will at home (US, Europe), but it turned out their share holders cared about the China market. Go figure... and their stock lost 30% of its value. It only bounced when China renewed their operating license. 

Was a crazy market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Fast food battle heats up in China



> By Patti Waldmeir in Shanghai
> Published: February 1 2011 19:29 | Last updated: February 1 2011 19:29
> Chinese consumers may have more spending power, but they also have less time to cook: a perfect recipe for the growth of fast food in China, where western and Asian chains are battling over the increasing appetite for restaurant meals.
> 
> In urban China, high property prices, long commutes, gruelling working hours, a later marriage age and smaller families all add up to more fast food.
> 
> The countrys food service industry has recorded double-digit annual growth since 2003 but is still only half the size of the US market, says AlixPartners, a consulting firm in China. The industry, estimated at about Rmb2,000bn ($303bn) in 2009, is forecast to grow to about Rmb3,000bn by 2014, according to industry estimates.
> 
> Multinational fast food chains, such as KFC and McDonalds, arrived early and have come to dominate the market for western quick service meals.
> 
> Yum Brands, the US group that owns the KFC chain, opens more than one new restaurant in China every day. And it predicts it earned more operating profit in 2010 in China than in the US, for the first time.
> 
> Yum expects soon to have a 3:1 market share lead over its nearest fast food rival, but McDonalds is investing heavily to catch up. The US burger group took two decades to get to 1,000 restaurants in China, but expects to take only four years to get to 2,000.
> 
> McDonalds even offers home delivery in China. And now that China boasts the worlds largest auto market, it plans to equip half of its new mainland restaurants with drive-through windows.
> 
> But the battle for stomach share in China is about more than fried chicken and Big Macs. Thanks in part to an influx of venture capital and private equity funds in recent years, Asian fast food chains are increasingly competitive.
> 
> Global brands are running into fierce local chains that are good at branding, and have raised the money to go national, says Shaun Rein, of China Market Research in Shanghai.
> 
> Lim Meng Ann, China head of Actis, a private equity fund that invested $50m in Xiabu Xiabu, a Chinese hotpot chain, at the height of the global financial crisis in 2008, says that given a choice, Chinese people would always prefer Chinese food. He adds that Xiabus revenues have grown by well over 50 per cent per year.
> 
> No one is predicting that the Chinese will forswear burgers and fries anytime soon, not to mention KFCs more indigenous offerings, including a dish sometimes referred to as rice porridge with pork and 1,000-year old eggs for breakfast  a dish so popular it often sells out before 8am.
> 
> But diners recently riding on Shanghais Lunch Bus  a free shuttle that takes white-collar workers from the citys financial district to a local fast food emporium  made clear that, given the time and the choice, they prefer Asian.
> 
> Yan Bo, 25, a vegetable oil trader at a local bank, says he is too Chinese to lunch at McDonalds.
> 
> *Last year I was very busy and I ate McDonalds five times in one week, he says ruefully. But I only do that if I have no time at all. Its too unhealth*y.
> 
> Lunch bus riders named Ajisen, a Japanese noodle chain that offers 98 menu choices, and Banana Leaf, a Thai curry chain, among their favourites. Little Sheep, a Mongolian hotpot chain part owned by Yum Brands, and Country Style Cooking Restaurants, a Sichuan chain that recently raised $82m in a New York IPO, and the ubiquitous Kungfu, are other Asian chain high-fliers.
> 
> I dont think it is necessarily a battle between western and Chinese quick service restaurants, says Mr Lim of Actis.
> 
> Chain restaurants in general have very low market share, says Christian Paul of AlixPartners, but he predicts that will change. Chinese consumers ... like a brand to give them comfort, and that is just as true of food as of handbags, he says.
> 
> Xia Lianyue, vice-chairman of the China Fast Food Association, says rising urban salaries and long commutes are driving the emergence of an all-new simple meal market averaging Rmb50-Rmb100 per meal, a cut above fast food at Rmb30 per person. That will be the battleground for food companies in China: the battle for the stomach of China has just begun.
> 
> Additional reporting by Shirley Chen in Shanghai



We can kiss goodbye to good health if China starts to eat McDonald's like the Americans. Hopefully, Chinese fast food chains will grow much more, because KFC and McDonald's aren't healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I wouldn't mind the occasional fast food with chinese characteristics.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China should increase precious metals - People's Daily Online* February 01, 2011 






*China should increase its gold and silver reserves, the Economic Information Daily reported on Monday*, citing an interview with China's central bank adviser Xia Bin. 

*Increasing gold reserves at the "appropriate time" is in line with the strategy of internationalizing the yuan*, the report cited Xia as saying. "*Related departments" should employ a "buy in the dip" strategy over a very long period of time,* Xia said. 

*Bullion soared nearly 30 percent in 2010, advancing for the 10th year, as the dollar dropped and investors sought a store of value amid currency debasement. China is allowing greater use of its currency for cross-border transactions, seeking to reduce reliance on the dollar. *









*The report is "a positive factor for gold prices in the mid-and-long term,"* Hwang II Doo, a senior trader at Seoul-based Korea Exchange Bank Futures Co, said on Monday. Still "it didn't have immediate impact on prices as gold's gain has more to do with the unrest in Egypt at the moment."

*Total gold consumption in China, the second-largest buyer, may gain 15 percent in the first-half, fueled by growing demand for alternative investments and a hedge against inflation*, the China Gold Association said last week. 

*Imports of gold by China jumped almost five-fold in the first 10 months of last year from the entire amount shipped in 2009, the Shanghai Gold Exchange has said. Shipments were 209 metric tons compared with 45 tons for all of 2009*, said exchange Chairman Shen Xiangrong. 

*The country increased gold reserves by 454 tons to 1,054 tons since 2003,* the State Administration of Foreign Exchange said in April 2009. *The metal only accounts for 1.6 percent of the nation's reserves held by the People's Bank of China, according to the World Gold Council. China doesn't regularly publish gold-trade figures and rarely comments on its reserves.* 

Bullion for immediate delivery gained as much as 0.7 percent to $1,346.27 an ounce, and was at $1,339.25 at 12:53 pm in Seoul. The price rose 2.5 percent on Jan 28, the biggest intra-day increase since Nov 4 as escalating tensions in Egypt fanned concern that unrest may spread to other parts of the Middle East, increasing demand for an investment haven. 

Bloomberg News 

By Sungwoo Park, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Canada eager to increase timber exports to China



> By&#8201;Bernard&#8201;Simon&#8201;in&#8201;Toronto and Leslie Hook in Beijing
> Published: January 31 2011 22:38 | Last updated: February 1 2011 19:33
> For British Columbias sawmills, China has become more than just a booming market. By persuading customers across the Pacific to build houses, schools and even apartment buildings out of wood instead of cement, the Canadians are realising a long-held dream: to shake off their dependence on the fickle and protectionist US.
> 
> Chinas importance was underlined last month when the Obama administration sought arbitration over a US claim that the BC government unfairly subsidised sales of diseased logs from provincially owned forests. The complaint came on the heels of a separate ruling that Canada must impose almost C$60m ($59.8m) in new taxes on lumber exports to the US to offset other illegal subsidies.
> 
> But thanks to the surge in sales to China, Pat Bell, BCs forestry minister, says he is less worried about such disputes than he used to be. I foresee a time in the not-so-distant future when it isnt a case of the Americans trying to constrain the amount of lumber were shipping, Mr Bell said. Its a case of them wanting more.
> 
> According to the BC government, the provinces lumber exports to China have soared more than tenfold since 2003, reaching an estimated 2.5bn board feet last year, equivalent to the output of 11 large sawmills. The target for this year is 4bn board feet.
> 
> Chinas market share has climbed from a minuscule 1.3 per cent to about 20 per cent. Shipments to the US, where home construction has been battered by the subprime mortgage crisis, have shrunk from more than two-thirds of the total to slightly over 40 per cent.
> 
> Mr Bell foresees that the surge in business with China will give Canada valuable leverage in Washington ahead of the expiry in 2013 of the current US-Canada softwood lumber agreement.
> 
> *I would want to be able to sit down with the Americans and look at my watch and say: Gosh, Im a bit busy right now. Ive got some customers in China that Id like to talk to. Can we do this another time?&#8202; said Mr Bell.*
> 
> The 2008 earthquake in Sichuan province was a turning point in the Canadian industrys campaign to promote wood as a viable building material in China.
> 
> The disaster flattened flimsy school buildings built from concrete and rebar (steel reinforcement bar), killing thousands of students and sparking a public outcry over construction standards.
> 
> In the countryside, when the situation is appropriate, we should increase the number of wooden houses, Meng Zhaohuai, a member of the National People's Congress, wrote after the earthquake. Wood structures are not only environmentally friendly, more comfortable and more earthquake-resilient, but are also better for recycling compared to concrete.
> 
> The three biggest Canadian exporters  Canfor, West Fraser Timber and Tolko Industries  supplied 2x4s, the basic plank size for home construction, for about 600 homes as part of the recovery effort.
> 
> Don Kayne, Canfors head of sales and marketing, says: That was a big step. The Chinese were extremely impressed, and we backed it up.
> 
> With financial support from the federal and BC governments, the industry erected demonstration projects to show wood could also be used for bigger buildings such as schools and retirement centres. A joint government-industry group, in conjunction with TEDA Development, a Chinese regional development company, is erecting the first wood-frame five-storey apartment block in Tianjin, south-east of Beijing.
> 
> Chinas lumber consumption has steadily outpaced GDP growth, hitting 423m cu m in 2009, according to official statistics. Mr Kayne estimates that, without sales to China, North American softwood lumber prices would be about $50 per 1,000 board feet lower than the current $300.



Bolded part is funny

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*CSR predicts net profit rose by more than 50% last year - People's Daily Online* February 02, 2011 






Passengers prepare to board an intercity high-speed train in Shanghai, which connects to Hangzhou in Zhejiang province. China hopes to expand its high-speed railway industry by exploring overseas markets. [Photo/Agencies]


Railway company eyes cooperation in more domestic, foreign projects

*China's largest train manufacturer CSR Corp said on Monday that it expects its net profit to have increased by more than 50 percent in 2010, thanks to the country's fast development of high-speed railways.*

In a statement to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange,* CSR said its business continued its good growth last year and it expects its profit rose more than 50 percent from the 1.68 billion yuan ($254 million) in 2009.*

Since China rolled out the first high-speed railway between Beijing and Tianjin in 2008, *the nation's high-speed rail network has topped the world in both speed and distance covered.*

*The nation's latest fast train, the CRH380A, built by CSR, set a world record on Dec 3 by hitting 486.1 kilometers an hour during a trial run on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway. China is operating the world's longest high-speed rail network, a combined length of 7,531 kilometers, which will reach 13,000 kilometers by 2012.*

CSR, now the world's third-largest high-speed train producer, just behind Bombardier and Alstom, *is aiming to become number one in the sector*, Zheng Changhong, president of CSR, said earlier.

*"The next five years will be a peak period in terms of railway construction in China, with annual investment touching 700 billion yuan,"* he said.

Looking not only at the domestic market,* CSR is also aiming to tap more overseas opportunities. In 2009, it earned $1.24 billion in overseas sales.*

*"CSR's overseas business accounted for only 10 percent of the company's total revenue, and we will raise the proportion to 20 percent,"* Zhao Xiaogang, chairman of CSR, told Xinhua News Agency.

The South China Morning Post said on Jan 19 that CSR and CNR, China's second-largest train maker, *are in the final negotiations for four deals worth $800 million with UK companies.*

*The contracts would be the first for Chinese train producers to tap the Western European market*, the report said.

*CSR signed an agreement with General Electric in December 2010 to establish a 50-50 joint venture to manufacture high-speed trains in the United States, using China's technology, and to jointly explore the US high-speed railway market.*

When President Hu Jintao visited the United States, CSR signed letters of intent for ventures with GE. *The deals could bring in $1.4 billion and add 2,000 jobs in the US, including an order for 500 exported locomotive kits and related services valued at $350 million*, GE Transportation Chief Executive Officer Lorenzo Simonelli said on Jan 19.

California is to build a 1,100-kilometer high-speed rail system and China would like to be involved, but it faces competition from Japan, France, Germany, Spain, Italy, Belgium and South Korea, local media reported.

*"Although China's high-speed railway technology has been transferred to overseas markets, it's mainly focused on developing economies, including India, Malaysia, and Turkey," *said a CSR insider who wished to remain anonymous.

*"The cooperation with GE can be the pioneering venture in North American markets, and can also serve as the model for exploring European nations,"* he said.

Source: China Daily(By Zhang Qi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1458117 said:


> FT
> Canada eager to increase timber exports to China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to be able to sit down with the Americans and look at my watch and say: Gosh, Im a bit busy right now. Ive got some customers in China that Id like to talk to. Can we do this another time?&#8202; said Mr Bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded part is funny
Click to expand...


Canada and the US fought a lumber war, a long time ago but it looks like it might start again. 


U.S. launches legal action to reignite lumber war with Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Energy efficiency of China's energy intensive sectors up 20 pct in past 5 years: NBS - People's Daily Online* February 04, 2011









*The energy consumption per unit of gross domestic product (GDP) for China's major energy intensive industries decreased by more than 20 percent during the 2006-2010 period*, the statistics authorities have reported.

The National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) attributed the rising energy efficiency for the industries to the government's growing investment in energy savings, and the accelerated energy-saving technological upgrading for the sectors.

*The sectors include oil processing, coking and nuclear fuel processing, chemicals and chemical product manufacturing, non-metallic mineral product manufacturing, ferrous metal smelting and rolling, nonferrous metal smelting and rolling, and electricity and heat producing and supplying.*

Data from the energy department of the NBS showed that the *industries had saved a total of 400 million tonnes of standard coal, contributing more than 60 percent to the entire country' s energy savings.*

*The performance of the energy intensive sectors is key to whether China can reach its energy efficiency goal, as the industries accounted for about 77 percent of China's total industrial energy consumption and more than half of the country's total energy consumption*, said the NBS.






*China's National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said last month that China could basically meet its goal of reducing energy consumption per unit of GDP by about 20 percent from 2005 levels by the end of 2010. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT 
Chinese property bubble: a myth?


> February 3, 2011 12:45 pm by Ranjit Lall
> 
> Citigroups calculation that residential property investment in China has soared to 6.1 per cent of gross domestic product  a level last seen in the United States shortly before the global financial crisis  has intensified fears of a property bubble in the country.
> 
> But a closer look at Chinas complex property market suggests that these fears may be unwarranted. Not only has the markets growth been slowing since mid-2010, but property prices do not appear to be significantly out of line with fundamentals.
> 
> According to Shen Minggao, Citigroups China research head, property prices are no longer sustainable once residential investments reach 8 per cent of GDP, a threshold China is rapidly approaching. Chinas property market is entering into a bubble stage, Shen told Bloomberg on Tuesday.
> 
> At first glance, the data appear to support Shens claim: property prices rose for a fourth consecutive month in December, up 0.3 per cent on a monthly basis and 6.4 per cent on an annual basis.
> 
> But its important to note that Decembers rise was the slowest in more than a year, and just half the annualised 12.8 per cent increase in April. Tightening measures in December 2009 and January 2010, including a minimum down payment ratio for second mortgages of 40 per cent, appear to be paying dividends.
> 
> The fact that property prices have been rising for an extended period, of course, means little. Chinas property market slumped in mid-2008, and the latest expansion should be viewed as part of its recovery. Indeed, prices only recently regained their 2007 peak.
> 
> The key indicator when it comes to identifying potential property bubbles is the ratio of property prices to average disposable incomes. This ratio has been declining in China since the end of 2007, and is far lower than in the US, Britain and continental Europe.
> 
> With the economy growing at almost 10 per cent per year and incomes soaring  particularly in urban areas  this is not surprising. Lex estimates that since August 2005 property prices rise have increased 7 per cent on average, while urban disposable incomes have gone up 12 per cent. Urban Chinese, far from being priced out of the market, have seen their property purchasing power rise in recent years.
> 
> Admittedly, there is variation. House price-to-income ratios in large cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and particularly Shenzhen have been rising steadily over the past two years.
> 
> Yet these cities make up less than 5 per cent of new home sales in China. True, their share of the total value of sales is likely to be much higher (no data is publicly available), as is their share of mortgage credit. But the fact that Chinas overall price-to-income ratio continues to fall  even as it rises in these cities  suggests that this share is not large enough to inflict serious damage on the property market.
> 
> This is consistent with the findings of a study released by the International Monetary Fund in December entitled Are house prices rising too fast in China?. Comparing current prices with expected prices based on factors such as interest rates, GDP per capita and land prices, the report concludes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have found that house prices are not significantly overvalued in China as a whole However, the mass-market segment in a few large cities  such as Shanghai and Shenzhen, and the luxury segment in Beijing and Nanjing  do appear to be increasingly disconnected from fundamentals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in these cities, though, the report offers grounds for optimism. It finds that over the past decade, when misalignments in house prices have occurred, they have been corrected relatively quickly. In most advanced economies, by contrast, deviations from fundamentals tend to persist for lengthy periods.
> 
> Further, many of the trends underlying rising prices, such as negative real interest rates, the absence of property taxes and a lack of alternative investment opportunities, are already being reversed.
> 
> Last week, for instance, the government for the first time authorised a property tax in Shanghai and Chongqing. And with interest rates almost certain to rise over the coming months, cheap capital can no longer be taken for granted. This should put the brakes on property investment, particularly by spectulators.
> 
> The overall picture, then, is of a property market expanding at a sustainable pace and broadly in line with fundamentals. While the spectre of an urban real estate bubble remains, this is confined to a few large cities and likely to be quickly corrected. It could not, as the China bears are so keen to believe, drag the whole of the Chinese economy down with it.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

No one before reform had private, this artificially deflats the home market. I can only assume the Chinese market is compensating.

I just advised my parents to buy a holiday property. F the bubble.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

*
US retreats from attack on renminbi
*


> By Robin Harding in Washington
> Published: February 5 2011 00:19 | Last updated: February 5 2011 00:19
> 
> The US Treasury has again declined to label China a currency manipulator, saying the renminbi&#8217;s real exchange rate is rising at an annualised pace of 10 per cent.
> 
> In a politically sensitive report slipped out on Friday afternoon, the Treasury said high inflation in China meant its true exchange rate had risen rapidly since it was allowed to appreciate last June.
> 
> The report is further evidence that the issue of renminbi undervaluation has slipped down the agenda after China let its currency rise again, the Republicans regained control of the House of Representatives and Hu Jintao, China&#8217;s president, visited the US in January.
> 
> &#8220;The report studiously avoids bringing things to a boil by calling China a currency manipulator,&#8221; said Eswar Prasad, professor of trade policy at Cornell University. &#8220;Exercising that nuclear option at this stage is certainly in nobody&#8217;s interest.&#8221;
> 
> But the Treasury continued to say in its report the speed of renminbi appreciation &#8220;is insufficient and that more rapid progress is needed&#8221;.
> 
> By law, the Treasury must produce semi-annual reports that declare whether important trading partners manipulate their currencies to gain trade advantages against the US. Officials say that China has made enough progress &#8211; including changes to its language during Mr Hu&#8217;s state visit &#8211; that such a declaration is not warranted.
> 
> In a joint statement at the end of the state visit, Mr Hu and Barack Obama, US president, said: &#8220;China will continue to promote RMB exchange rate reform and enhance RMB exchange rate flexibility, and promote the transformation of its economic development model.&#8221;
> 
> Treasury officials believe allowing the renminbi to rise is in China&#8217;s self interest &#8211; to control inflation, prevent bubbles in stock and property markets, and shift growth towards more sustainable domestic demand. They therefore see little merit in provoking a confrontation.
> 
> China has also been taking steps to allow the renminbi to circulate more abroad. In the long-run that will erode China&#8217;s ability to prevent speculative buying of the renminbi &#8211; and hence keep the currency down.
> 
> Max Baucus, a Democrat who chairs the Senate finance committee, said he was disappointed by the report. &#8220;China has been given a free pass on its currency practices for far too long,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

World seeing beyond cheap labour to Chinese values


> LEADER
> 
> Feb 06, 2011
> 
> Last week, in keeping with Lunar New Year tradition, China's leaders offered festive greetings to Chinese people across the nation as well as overseas, wishing them good health, prosperity (SEHK: 0803, announcements, news) and happiness. In Hong Kong, the public were again treated to a short, government-produced film involving Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen and his wife, in brightly coloured dress, offering their new year greetings. None of this is surprising or new. The Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, is the most important festival for Chinese everywhere. Even though much of the world has taken to celebrating Christmas and the calendar new year, it is evident that Chinese communities still reserve the Lunar New Year for get-togethers and for opportunities to show generosity and to reflect on love, family and happiness.
> While developments in Egypt hogged the news headlines and preoccupied many foreign leaders during this period, these leaders were still eager to impress upon the world their familiarity with Chinese customs. It is a sign of the times that more and more people around the world are beginning to recognise the importance of Lunar New Year. When he was Australian prime minister, Kevin Rudd delivered Lunar New Year greetings in Putonghua. Last year, United States President Barack Obama delivered a greeting emphasising how such celebrations served as a reminder of the "richness and diversity" of American life. This year Rudd's successor, Julia Gillard, used the proximity of Australia Day, on January 26, and the Lunar New Year to give a public reminder that the Chinese had "been a proud part" of the Australian nation.
> 
> A notable entry this year to the list of foreign state leaders eager to connect with the Chinese population was British Prime Minister David Cameron, who issued a video greeting with Chinese subtitles that was circulated via government internet sites and mailing lists and posted on YouTube, and tellingly, the Chinese equivalent of the video-sharing website, Youku, to ensure that ordinary mainland residents would be able to view it. He begins by greeting "people in China, the United Kingdom, and around the world", and makes his own attempt to interpret what the Year of the Rabbit means, calling it "a time for friends and family, new beginnings and old wisdoms, for home and optimism". Cameron articulates the meaning of Lunar New Year impressively; some might even think he outshines Tsang, who issued a simple message of "good health and happiness".
> 
> No doubt, such messages smack of political opportunism at a time when many nations' economies depend on China to varying degrees. Cameron uses the opportunity to recall his trip last year to Beijing at the head of the biggest delegation of British cabinet ministers ever to visit China and to underline his aim to double the value of trade between the two countries to more than US$100 billion by 2015.
> 
> But these messages are also indicative of the influence of Chinese culture and values which have brought admiration from people around the world. China's No.1 women's tennis player, Li Na, charmed the world with her healthy mix of wit, dedication and skill in her run to the Australian Open final. Cameron concludes his message by paying tribute to the Chinese community's "enormous contribution" to British society, which he said offered a shining example of the value of hard work.
> 
> The story of China's rise is often told in economic terms, but the world is belatedly realising that China, in terms of its values, traditions and culture, has far more to offer than just cheap labour.



YouTube - Prime Minister's Chinese New Year greetings with Chinese subtitles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China tops world in gold output in 2010 - People's Daily Online* February 07, 2011 






*China, which became the world's largest gold producer since in 2007, retained its position again in 2010 by mining 340.88 tonnes, up 8.57 percent year on year,* the China Gold Association said Sunday.

*Increases in gold output will help China hedge against financial risks and inflation, as well as maintain economic security*, the association said.

The number of domestic gold producers shrank to around 700 at the end of 2010, from 1,200 in 2002, through mergers and acquisitions. At present, *China's top ten producers account for 49.19 percent of the total gold output.*






*Production is concentrated in five provinces, including Shandong, Henan, Jiangxi, Yunnan, and Fujian, which account for 59.82 percent of total output.*

*Violent movements in asset prices caused by the financial crisis boosted Chinese investors' demands for gold as a safe haven. The yearly average gold price jumped 25.6 percent from one year earlier to 1,224.53 U.S. dollars per ounce. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Cross-strait Trade Statistics in Perspective* 2011-02-07 





Scholars criticized the confusing statistics used in cross-strait trade. Picture: Containers at a port in Taiwan. (File Photo/Commercial Times)

*There are three different sets of statistics being talked about in regard to Taiwan's trade with China. So to what extent do Taiwan's exports really rely on China: 41%, 31% or 28%?*

There are two methods to measure a nation's reliance on exports. The first is the ratio of its exports to its gross domestic product, which enables one to understand the different components of the country's whole economy. Another is a nation's exports to a specific area as a percentage of its total exports. This is used to measure the importance of that market to exports.

The excess of exports over imports in money terms is referred to as trade surplus; the excess of imports over exports is called trade deficit.

*In the past, President Ma Ying-jeo and Premier Wu Den-yih have frequently said that Taiwan's exports to China accounted for 40% of its total exports. However, the Ministry of Economic Affairs has said that it only accounts for 30% of total exports. *

*What explains this difference?* To understand how this works, we need to first understand how Taiwan's export reliance on China is represented. It can be represented either by the ratio of exports to China to Taiwan's total exports or by the share of exports to China in every 100 dollars of Taiwan's exports.

So why does the government release different figures for them? To understand that, it is necessary to understand the basics of Taiwan's trade with China. *Before 1987, trade with China was banned altogether, and the prohibition was lifted only gradually thereafter.* 

*In order to sidestep the restrictions, many exports to China used to be shipped to Hong Kong before being diverted to China. It was a practice followed by many local exporters even after several of the restrictions were lifted. Therefore, the data gathered by Customs about exports to China clearly understated the real value of exports to China.* 

In order fully understand the extent of Taiwan's exports to China, the Bureau of Foreign Trade, under the Ministry of Economic Affairs, began, in 1990, to compare the statistics issued by Taiwan, China and Hong Kong to figure out Taiwan's exports to China. They were intended to be more realistic than the numbers released by customs. 

*Of course, with most restrictions on trade with China lifted, local exporters no longer have to hide their exports to the mainland. So today, Customs data is more accurate than before. However, the figures are still different from those released by the Bureau of Foreign Trade. *

*For example, data from Customs showed that Taiwan's exports to China totaled US$63.7 billion during the first ten months of 2010, representing 28.1% of the country's total exports, while the Bureau of Foreign Trade said that it totaled US$70.4 billion, making up 31.1% of the country's total exports.*

*So where did the 40% cited by the president and the premier come from? *It comes from combining the Customs' figures for exports to Hong Kong and to China. However, since some of Taiwan's exports to Hong Kong are intended for re-export to markets other than China, this figure, in fact, overstates Taiwan's export reliance on China. 

*A similar difference exists between the figures of the two agencies regarding Taiwan's trade surplus against China. While Customs has estimated the surplus to be US$64.8 billion, including Taiwan's surplus against Hong Kong, the Bureau of Foreign Trade has said that it in fact stands at US$41.5 billion. *

*The Bureau of Foreign Trade's figure, which excludes Taiwan's trade surplus against Hong Kong, is closer to the true picture. *

Contrary to the claims of critics, the Bureau has also included, in its figures, the value of Taiwan's exports to Hong Kong, which were eventually re-exported to China.

*Based on this explanation, we can see that the Bureau of Foreign Trade's figures give the most accurate representation of Taiwan's trade with China. Taiwan's exports to China therefore account for 31% of its total exports, and show the island enjoyed a trade surplus of US$41.5 billion in the first ten months of 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Public and lawmakers demand details of mystery regional plan


> Chloe Lai
> Feb 08, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ambitious joint study by Hong Kong, Guangdong and Macau has proposed building a new town in North Lantau, a cross-border checkpoint in the West Kowloon arts hub and new cultural villages in Tai O and Fanling to attract tourists.
> And crowded Central, Wan Chai and Causeway Bay will transform into low-carbon areas with priority given to pedestrians over vehicles.
> 
> The study is titled "The Action Plan for the Bay Area of the Pearl River Estuary" and was jointly produced by authorities in Hong Kong, Macau, Shenzhen, Dongguan , Guangzhou, Zhuhai and Zhongshan , with the aim of upgrading the region's quality of life.
> 
> However, the 18-page public consultation digest - and the 45-page Powerpoint document that goes with it - aims high but is short on detail.
> 
> The document has gone unnoticed - at least until recently - with the Planning Department only making a brief statement about it in mid-January before launching a one-month public consultation.
> 
> But now, more than 7,000 people have expressed concerns about it and joined a Facebook petition urging the government to extend its public consultation, which is to close on Thursday.
> 
> Lawmakers have complained they were not consulted on the plan. The Legislative Council has not received information about it.
> 
> "We do not accept our future being decided without us having a fair say," Chan Kim-ching, who started the Facebook campaign, said. "We are also uncertain about whether it is a genuine consultation. The Northern Link is still under study. But they have included it in the action plan. Does it mean the government will build it for sure?"
> 
> The action plan is one of several attempts at better integrating Hong Kong, Macau and the mainland.
> 
> The State Council has outlined a plan for the Pearl River Delta region between 2008 and 2020.
> 
> Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau jointly commissioned Peking University and Guangdong Urban and Regional Planning and Design Institute to report on the issues between March and April last year.
> 
> Under the action plan, the region will become a "bay for quality living", building on an advanced public transport network, residential communities with diversified housing types and adequate infrastructure and facilities. It also wants the region to excel in scientific research and development, boost its service sector and expand as a financial and transport hub.
> 
> Details of the plan relating to Hong Kong were not included in the text, but low-resolution maps included in the document show a new town in northern Lantau, a cross-border checkpoint in West Kowloon, cultural villages at Tai O and Fanling, and a low-carbon emission plan for Central, Wan Chai and Causeway Bay.
> 
> The Northern Link and the express rail connecting Hong Kong and Shenzhen airports, though still under study, are also included.
> 
> Authorities in Macau and Guangdong will co-ordinate land use and development of 500 hectares of Macau land - whose reclamation was approved by Beijing in December 2009 - and the business district in Henqin, Zhuhai. The new plan envisages a Zhuhai-Macau industrial zone as a logistics and exhibition centre.
> 
> Lawmaker Cyd Ho Sau-lan has demanded an explanation from the Planning Department as to why the Legislative Council was excluded from the exercise.
> 
> Paul Zimmerman of Designing Hong Kong urged the government to publish the full report, in English, and criticised the Planning Department's lack of attempt to engage the non-Chinese speaking community in Hong Kong. "The information available is not the full report," he said. "It doesn't even have the population of each city involved in the study. I understand the study was conducted in Chinese. But the Planning Department should translate the materials into English so everyone in Hong Kong can participate in the discussion."
> 
> A Planning Department spokeswoman said the government would continue to listen to public responses to the plan.


LINK:The report in simplified Chinese, also available in traditional Chinese&#12290; Lots of illustrations and maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

see post no. 9 for the original article.

ps: I had thought this might be too good to be true. The city would have had almost enough power to rival the provincial government. But then Chongqing is a megacity itself. Anyone know what was the rational for merging Chongqing?

------
*No ambitious megacity plan in S. China province *

Guangdong provincial authorities denied on Friday that they plan to merge nine cities in the Pearl River Delta region into a super-sized metropolis.

Guo Yuewen, spokesman for the Guangdong Provincial Committee of the Communist Party of China, made the remarks on Friday in response to recent overseas media reports that an ambitious urbanization project had been launched by the Guangdong government to merge nine cities in the delta region.

"The reports were totally false. There is no such plan," Guo said at a news conference.

Overseas media, including Hong Kong-based South China Morning Post, reported recently that the Guangdong government had planned the nearly 2-trillion-yuan ($303 billion) project to merge the Pearl River Delta cities of Guangzhou, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Shenzhen, Dongguan, Huizhou, Zhuhai, Zhongshan and Jiangmen and the rural areas between them.

The reports also said the merged megalopolis will cover 40,000 square kilometers and have a population of 42 million.

"I can only say that Guangdong province is improving integration of infrastructure, industries, urban-rural planning, environmental protection and basic public services in the delta region," Guo said.

The integration was in line with the Outline of Planning of the Pearl River Delta Region Reform and Development (2008-2020), passed by the central government in December 2008, according to Guo.

Under the outline, three economic circles - Guangfozhao (Guangzhou, Foshan and Zhaoqing), Shenguanhui (Shenzhen, Dongguan and Huizhou) and Zhuzhongjiang (Zhuhai, Zhongshan and Jiangmen) - will be developed in the near future.

"The outline is aimed at increasing economic and social development in the delta area," Guo said. "It was also designed to boost competitiveness in economic development in the delta region."

Guangdong, which borders Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions, surpassed Hong Kong, Taiwan and Singapore in GDP to reach 4 trillion yuan in 2010, according to provincial government sources.

No ambitious megacity plan in S. China province - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Chongqing is larger than Hainan and Taiwan (!) (more populous too)

Still, for the extreme definition of a spread out (and sparsely populated) city, see this:

City of Kalgoorlie-Boulder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Chongqing is larger than Hainan and Taiwan (!) (more populous too)
> 
> Still, for the extreme definition of a spread out (and sparsely populated) city, see this:
> 
> City of Kalgoorlie-Boulder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
That's not a city, that's a taxonomy error.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Guangdong, others richer than some countries: blue paper

*An increasing number of provinces in China are richer than some countries, according to a blue paper published Sunday by China's top think tank.*

*Compared to the 18 G20 nations, Guangdong ranked 16th in terms of overall GDP, surpassing Saudi Arabia, Argentina and South Africa. Shandong and Jiangsu surpassed Argentina and South Africa, and Zhejiang topped South Africa.*

*In terms of per capita GDP, Shanghai ranked 12th in comparison with the 18 G20 countries, better than Turkey, Mexico, Argentina, Brazil, South Africa, Indonesia and India. Tianjin ranked 15th and Beijing 16th.*


Amazing !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

CardSharp said:


> That's not a city, that's a taxonomy error.


 
It counts as a municipality which can be fluid in its definitions. I got that one from this list:

List of cities by surface area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing, Shanghai record robust economic growth in 2010 - People's Daily Online* February 03, 2011 

*China's capital city Beijing and economic hub Shanghai both realized nearly double-digit growth in 2010, showing powerful economic momentum.*

*Beijing generated nearly 1.37 trillion yuan (208 billion U.S. dollars) in gross domestic product (GDP) in 2010, up 10.2 percent year-on-year*, according to the publicity office of the municipal government.

*The growth was higher than what the city had originally expected*, said Yu Xiuqin, spokeswoman of the office.

*Beijing's import and export value hit 301.41 billion U.S. dollars last year, up 40.3 percent as against the previous year.*

*Shanghai's GDP grew 9.9 percent to hit nearly 1.69 trillion yuan last year*, according to the city's bureau of statistics.

The Shanghai World Expo that ran from May 1 to Oct. 31 last year has helped boost economic growth.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Slowing exports, rising imports counter yuan revaluation calls - People's Daily Online* January 31, 2011 







DAVOS, Switzerland - *China has no need to revalue the yuan for trade reasons, as export growth will slow to a 10 percent this year and its surplus is set to contract by 2015*, its trade chief said.

*Imports from the world's second largest economy will probably grow faster than exports this year*, Commerce Minister Chen Deming said at the Davos forum.

*Chen dismissed calls for China to strengthen the yuan to tackle the trade surplus, and called instead on countries with reserve currencies - a reference to the United States* - to prevent their currencies from weakening. "It is not a sound argument to ask China to appreciate the yuan for trade reasons," Chen told Reuters on Friday in an interview during the World Economic Forum in Davos.

*In 2010, China posted growth of 31.3 percent in exports, with its factories churning out everything from shoes to steel. Its imports, meanwhile, expanded by a faster 38.7 percent year-on-year in 2010 as the nation seeks to balance its foreign trade.*

China joined the World Trade Organization 10 years ago - a symbol of its opening to the world - and last year overtook Germany as the world's biggest exporter.

*China's exports will grow more slowly this year after 2010's stellar performance because of fragile conditions in its key markets*, Chen said.

*"There are lots of uncertainties in the global economy now, such as toxic assets in the United States, Europe's sovereign debt issue, as well as inflation and rising labor costs in emerging economies,"* said Chen.

*It is therefore paramount for China to maintain a stable yuan exchange rate to benefit the global economy*, he said.

*China's trade surplus is virtually all with one country - a reference to the United States - and if it was excluded, trade will be more or less balanced*, Chen said.

*"So the trade surplus issue is not because of the level of exchange rates," *said the veteran administrator, who draws inspiration from classical economists Adam Smith and David Ricardo, and has been commerce minister since 2007.

*Chen said he saw little prospect of a currency or trade war*, but it was necessary to remain alert over exchange rate tensions.

*The yuan has been firming gradually, and it is likely to hit 6.3 per dollar by the end of 2011*, a Reuters poll showed, from about 6.586 now.

Chen said a stronger yuan could help counter inflation, but could also bring other problems in its wake.

China imports food and raw materials whose prices are rising, but Chen played down the role of imports in inflation.

*Asked about criticism by foreign businesses of difficult trading conditions in China*, Chen said there was no systematic industrial espionage in the country and the authorities were tightening the protection of intellectual property rights.

*Foreign companies were flocking to China in a sign of the positive business climate, with foreign direct investment inflows rising 17 percent last year to top $100 billion.*

*"Enterprises are smart. They wouldn't continue to invest for no reason,"* Chen said.

Reuters

By Jonathan Lynn and Lee Chyen Yee, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Global IT product processing base in E. China exports more - People's Daily Online* February 07, 2011 

*East China's Jiangsu Province, home to global IT (information technology) products manufacturing and processing base, exported 103.66 billion U.S. dollars worth of IT products in 2010, a rise of 28.7 percent on 2009*, according to the provincial commerce bureau.

The amount accounted for 38.3 percent of Jiangsu's total exports.

*The total IT exports included 39.73 billion U.S. dollars worth of portable PCs (personal computers), up 46.1 percent year on year, 8.81 billion dollars worth of LCD (liquid crystal display) panels, up 16 percent, and 7.97 billion dollars worth of integrated circuit chips, up 21.9 percent.*

*The southern part of Jiangsu has developed into an important IT products manufacturing and processing base in the world. The leading 15 IT enterprises of Taiwan have launched operations in Suzhou city, while Kunshan city now accounts for 50 percent of world's total annual laptop PC production. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Private enterprise exports skyrocket - People's Daily Online* February 09, 2011 

*Private Chinese enterprises exported goods worth $481.3 billion in 2010, a jump of 223 percent compared with 2005*, said a report by the All-China Federation of Industry & Commerce (ACFIC). 

*The year-on-year increase on average has been 26 percent over the past five years, the association, which governs the nation's more than 40 million private and individual businesses,* was quoted by Xinhua News Agency as saying on Tuesday. 

*"China's private sector has become a major player in foreign-trade market. Since the global financial crisis, those enterprises have taken full advantage of the country's stimulus policies and made much headway in tapping the international market,"* said the ACFIC in the report. 

*Overseas investment by China's private enterprises is no longer limited to economically underdeveloped regions, such as Africa and Latin America, but has been extended to many other, more mature markets, such as North America, Europe, Japan and South Korea,* the ACFIC report said. 

*"In addition, those enterprises tend to acquire overseas energy and mineral resources to meet growing domestic demand and purchase leading international brands to explore overseas markets,"* it said. 

Huang Mengfu, chairman of the ACFIC, told China Daily earlier that *private businesses, which are mostly small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), have grown rapidly in number in recent years and have started to extend their businesses into previously monopolized areas, such as energy and electronic communications.* 

*"The government has said it will make efforts to transform a group of competitive private enterprises into multinational companies,"* he said. 

China's private economy has doubled its scale and significantly improved its competitiveness over the past five years, Huang added. 

*The number of private enterprises in China exceeds 8.4 million after a yearly increase of 14.3 percent on average over the past five years, Huang said earlier. They account for more than 74 percent of China's total enterprises. *

*Their registered capital has surpassed 19 trillion yuan ($2.8 trillion) with an average growth rate of 20.1 percent annually*, he said. 

Apart from private enterprises (traditionally employing eight or more workers) the country has seen a rapid increase in the number of individual business owners, according to the ACFIC report. 

*The number exceeded 34 million by the end of 2010 after the government introduced policies to promote the development of the private economy.* For example, the government exempted the private sector from fees of nearly 2.2 billion yuan from 2006 to 2010, according to the State Administration for Industry and Commerce. 

*However, private industry will come under greater pressures in the next five years as inflation increases, labor cost rises, and trade protection measures from foreign countries increase*, said Huang. Moreover, "financing difficulty will still be a crucial problem," he said. 

Zhou Mubing, vice-chairman of the China Banking Regulatory Commission, said *the government will continue to enhance financial services for the private sector*, especially SMEs, by facilitating their borrowing from the financial institutions. 

*"Without the stable and healthy development of the private sector, China has no possibility of substantially achieving economic restructuring,"* said Huang. 

The momentum of private sector activity eased in December, with the rate of expansion slowing to a three-month low, said HSBC in a report released on Jan 5. 

*"With services activity expanding at the same pace as in the previous month, job creation continued to improve in December and inflation in services remained well contained,"* said Qu Hongbin, chief China economist and co-head of Asian Economic Research at HSBC.* "This, combined with strong manufacturing PMI (purchasing manager's index) readings, implies that growth momentum remains healthy." *

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Singapore bank enters RMB-product retail market - People's Daily Online* February 09, 2011

*Singapore's DBS Bank said on Tuesday it has begun offering yuan-denominated investments to local private banking and treasury customers, following other banks to enter the increasingly competitive market.*

*The bank required an account with a minimum deposit of 50,000 Singapore dollars (39,063 U.S. dollars) for its customers in Singapore to buy yuan in Hong Kong's offshore market*, the bank said.

The interest rates range from 0.735 percent for a one-month deposit of less than 250,000 yuan (37,965 U.S. dollars) to 1.085 percent for six-month deposits involving sums of at least 2.5 million yuan (0.4 million U.S. dollars ) but less than 5 million yuan (0.8 million U.S. dollars).

The yuan bought using the facility can not be transferred to accounts in China.

*Banks such as HSBC and the Bank of China have also launched offshore RMB products to individual customers.*

*DBS Bank, the leading bank in Singapore and one of the leaders in Hong Kong, is also set to launch access to yuan-denominated bonds in Hong Kong in the weeks ahead.*

DBS Bank said the yuan may appreciate further in the coming years.

*China's growing importance in terms of both exports and imports makes the yuan hugely attractive,* local television Channel NewsAsia quoted Lim Say Boon, chief investment officer of DBS Bank, as saying.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT

China can navigate rate rises and property risks



> By Gerard Lyons
> Published: February 9 2011 13:49 | Last updated: February 9 2011 13:49
> China is not a bubble economy, but it is an economy prone to bubbles. There is a big difference.
> 
> Over the last decade many have predicted imminent doom for China. They have been wrong. Chinas economy has soared in the wake of the wests financial crisis. Despite this, risks have mounted. Rising wages and commodity prices are fuelling inflation. High food prices hit the poor hard. China has faced several challenges over recent decades, and come out on top. Its institutions and policy tools have worked well. Now, its immediate challenges are more intense than ever.
> 
> First, the need to rebalance its economy is greater than before. China must shift from investment and exports towards consumption. This domestic imbalance has not improved in the last two years.
> 
> The global recession showed China can no longer rely on selling low value-added goods to heavily indebted western consumers. Hence, the 12th five-year plan, scheduled to be rubber-stamped at this Marchs National Peoples Congress, seeks to move the economy up the value-curve and focus more on domestic demand.
> 
> Although welcome, this plan will not address an immediate problem: excessive investment, which has soared to 44 per cent of GDP. Economies that witness high investment are prone to booms and busts.
> 
> The animal spirits driving investment can change abruptly, if productivity disappoints, growth expectations dip or the cost of funding rises. In China, the added complication is the role of the government and banks in funding what might prove to be inefficient private investment spending. That too cant last.
> 
> Second, Chinas economy will become harder to control. Booming regional economies, alongside the growing private sector, make it harder to run the economy from Beijing.
> 
> Third, Chinas vulnerability arises from its under-developed financial sector. For instance, there are limited options for household savings: low interest-bearing bank accounts; equities, where governance concerns persist; or real estate, where prices are already sky-high in many cities.
> 
> One reason personal savings are high is the lack of an adequate social safety net and the need to pay for education and healthcare. The last thing China needs is to burden itself with Europes expensive and unsustainable welfare system, but it must expand its existing social infrastructure to support consumption growth.
> 
> Unlike many other countries, Chinas corporate and government sectors are high savers too. This compounds the problem. Hence, firms, including state-owned enterprises, are coming under pressure to pay dividends. There is talk of a privatisation process post-2012. This would force firms to use capital efficiently.
> 
> China is developing its financial sector, but not fast enough to keep pace with its economy. Although its bond market has grown over the last decade, from $202bn to $2,700bn, corporate bond issuance remains low. China needs deeper and broader domestic capital markets to efficiently use its high domestic savings and to absorb increasing inflows.
> 
> Property is Chinas biggest problem. A few years ago, the Greenspan put kept US interest rates too low for too long to support the equity market. China cant fall into the same trap with property.
> 
> Property taxes are being trialled in Chongqing, Chinas biggest city, and in Shanghai, with Beijing and Shenzhen likely to follow. These are aimed at speculators and high-end investors, a small group buying multiple or expensive homes. The mass market will not be affected. For instance, the tax could raise for Chongqing the equivalent of less than 1 per cent of its revenues from land sales. The limited scale of the tax reflects Chinas gradualist approach to policymaking, particularly in controversial areas.
> 
> The other sources of Chinas instability are its low interest rates and weaker than needed currency. China needs to avoid the lethal combination of cheap money, leverage and one-way expectations, particularly in property, that hit the west. These factors make the economy prone to bubbles and raise the risk of a near-term setback  either as the bubble bursts or, more likely, as policymakers act.
> 
> China has to tighten sharply. Last year, authorities held back, given growth concerns. The economys recent momentum seems to be strengthening their resolve. Expect further loan quotas, rising bank reserve ratios, sharply higher interest rates, targeted property taxes and likely steeper currency appreciation than expectations. Tuesdays rate increase is a sign of things to come.
> 
> If there were a setback, the market impact would be significant. There would be much comment about Chinas growth being a bubble. That would be wrong. Chinas growth is for real. Any slowdown would be temporary and present a buying opportunity. It would highlight that the business cycle exists in China, and that while the trend is up, one should expect setbacks along the way.
> 
> Dr Gerard Lyons is chief economist and group head of global research at Standard Chartered Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese million-kilowatt nuclear tech successfully tested - People's Daily Online* February 09, 2011 






*Another China's fully self-developed No. 1 unit reactor pressure vessel, projected by Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant and manufactured by China First Heavy Industries (CFHI) recently passed a test successfully. *

*It is only one month after the first success achieved in Hongheyan Nuclear Power Plant, reassuring China's ability to produce domestically-made second generation million-kilowatt nuclear power equipments.*

*A reactor pressure vessel is the crucial part of the malleable casting for nuclear power*, which means its production cycle must strictly meet 34 months therefore in order to ensure a permanent usage period.

*Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant is a key state project, co-constructed against the background of Global recession. It represents the highest level of the domestic nuclear set.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's private economy employs 160 million workers - People's Daily Online* February 09, 2011

Statistics from Chinas State Administration for Industry and Commerce (SAIC) indicates that the countrys torrid development of the individual and privately economy has spurred a remarkable job growth for the past five years.* Currently there are 160 million attracted within 40 million merchants nationwide.*

*State's policy-makers help to attain this achievement by interweaving the entrepreneurship encouragement courses into the private economy development*, one of the management wisdom by "Eleven-Fifth" plan. Throughout the five years, laid-offs, discharge veterans, college graduates, the disabled and homeward-bound rural laborers were benefited from starting individual or private businesses with the government's guidance and supports. 

*Around 7.9 million of the previously state-owned laid-offs and 930 thousand graduates successfully went back to their careers, and exempted from the administration taxation.*

*Now, such economy has even become the main job solutions for the graduates and the cast-offs as the economy size booming. Annual growth of the total individual merchant size gets nearly 6.7 percent, while the private merchant hits 11.7 percent.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese online searching market reaches 3.85 billion yuan - People's Daily Online* February 09, 2011 

*In the 4th quarter of 2010, the Chinese search engine market reached 3.85 billion yuan, an increase of 96 percent year-on-year, according to data released by Enfodesk. In 2010 search engine market in China totaled 11.61 billion yuan, up 62.7 percent over 2009. *

Analysys International believes that in the 4th quarter of 2010, the Chinese search engine market grew in both size and growth rate due to the following main reasons: *First, the seasonal changes in the search market drive growth. The 4th quarter is the final period in one year for operators of the advertising to strive for good performance, and this makes the overall market maintains a good growth.*

*Second, advertisers put more comprehensive coverage*. Brand advertisers use search engine market to help them achieve closed-loop marketing, and small and medium enterprises try to lower marketing costs through the search engine market. 

Enfodesk is a senior TMT information gateway of Analysys International. Based on strong analysts study, it focuses on Hi-tech, Media and Internet industries hot spots.

By Huang Beibei, People's Daily Online


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

TPG loses another senior Asia executive



> By Henny Sender in Hong Kong
> Published: February 9 2011 22:30 | Last updated: February 9 2011 22:30
> Mary Ma, a Chinese executive at TPG Capital, is leaving to start a fund, joining other mainland executives from western buy-out firms who have decided to start out on their own.
> 
> Ms Ma, former chief financial officer of Lenovo, joined TPGs Asia team as managing director and a partner in 2007, becoming one of the few high-profile women in the buy-out business.
> 
> She will be running the fund with Louis Cheung, who is stepping down as president of Shenzhen-based Ping An Group in March.
> 
> Ms Mas departure is the latest in a trend that has seen mainland executives leave western firms to launch their own China-focused buy-out funds.
> 
> Their number include Shan Weijian, former dealmaker at TPGs Asian operations, and Fred Hu, who was a banker and economist for Goldman Sachs in Asia.
> 
> This shows the muscle of the mainlanders, a senior executive at one private equity firm with a big presence in Asia said. They dont think they need anything or anyone else.
> 
> Mr Shan left TPG last year to raise his own fund. Executives at Pacific Alliance, a financial firm based in Hong Kong, invited him to do so under its auspices and he is now chairman and chief executive.
> 
> One reason for the defections is the freedom from the formal processes and bureaucracy of western financial firms.
> 
> *You get tired of having to explain at the Monday investment committee meeting where Chongqing is*, said Tony Miller, who helped recruit Mr Shan to Pacific Alliance. *Besides, it is fun to build a new business*.
> 
> Mr Hu has raised about $800m from investors, while Mr Shan is targeting more than $2bn for a fund, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> Mr Shans investors are mostly the same ones who backed him while he was at TPG  big pension funds and sovereign pools of money from Singapore and China.
> 
> Mr Hu has relied more on individual investors, including Hong Kong tycoons such as Robert Kwok and international celebrity investors such as George Soros, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> These fund defections come at a time when private equity in China is growing strongly and demand for local experts is high. Most of the big international private equity firms are raising dedicated China funds, as KKR is doing, or renminbi-denominated funds.
> 
> Blackstone, Carlyle, and TPG have announced such funds, with Bain Capital expected to follow them. At the same time, there are more and more local private equity funds launched by Chinese banks and insurers, attracted by the fees buy-out funds charge.
> 
> As one of the oldest groups on the ground in Asia, TPG has been especially hard-hit by both defections and departures. In addition Ms Ma and Mr Shan, TPG has lost several other senior members of its Asian team, including Paul Chen and Dan Carroll, both partners in the firm.
> 
> Most of them left after pocketing tens of millions of dollars in 2010 as their share of profits from TPGs sale of its stake in Shenzhen Development Bank, one of its most successful deals.
> 
> Last year, TPGs Asian fund was up between 40 per cent and 50 per cent, a far better performance than its flagship US funds.
> 
> Ms Ma had joined TPG after a long career at Lenovo Group, where she played a major role in the Chinese companys 2005 acquisition of IBMs personal computer business. TPG took a stake in Lenovo after that deal.



Now TPG shall know where Chongqing is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Hopes high for Chinas push against inflation



> By Robert Cookson and Peter Garnham
> Published: February 10 2011 19:32 | Last updated: February 10 2011 19:32
> When China raised interest rates in October  its first rise in almost three years  the move caught investors by surprise, sparking falls in equities, currencies and commodities markets.
> 
> But there was barely a ripple this week when Beijing announced an increase in deposit and loan rates to 3 per cent and 6.06 per cent respectively, following a similar move on Christmas day. Shanghai stocks have even made modest gains.
> 
> Investors have taken the last two rate rises in their stride because of a new-found confidence that China will be able to contain inflation without slamming the brakes on economic growth.
> 
> The rate hike is a sign of strength rather than something that should trigger fears of a major slowdown, says Dariusz Kowalczyk, a strategist at Crédit Agricole, capturing the mood of many of his peers.
> 
> Chinas battle against stubbornly high inflation is part of a wider war being waged by central banks across emerging markets. But while many investors reckon that Beijing is behind the curve in tightening monetary policy, following an explosion in bank lending in 2009 and 2010, few are betting yet that inflation will get out of control.
> 
> The central bank wants to slow the expansion of money and credit in the economy, fearing that inflation and asset bubbles could lead to social unrest. Economists expect that China will lift interest rates two or three more times this year as well as tightening loan quotas, raising bank reserve requirements, and permitting currency appreciation.
> 
> But, with Chinese inflation running at around 5 per cent, real interest rates remain negative  an incentive for people to borrow and spend rather than keep their savings on deposit at banks.
> 
> The risk is that inflation could prove trickier than expected to control, especially if expectations of higher prices become entrenched in society.
> 
> That would force Beijing to take more aggressive measures to tighten monetary policy, threatening a sharp slowdown in economic growth. The authorities are walking a tightrope between bubbles and a hard landing, says Viktor Shvets, an economist at Samsung Securities.
> 
> For investors who want to bet on the future of the Chinese economy, the most obvious way is to trade shares in Chinese companies, many of which are listed in Hong Kong. Some stocks listed in Shanghai can be traded through brokers that have been allotted quotas to invest on the mainland, though shorting these stocks is expensive and difficult.
> 
> There are other ways. China is the worlds largest consumer of commodities from copper to cotton, so the prices of these commodities are closely linked to Chinese demand. Copper, used for pipes and wiring, is relatively easy to trade and fell sharply after Chinas rate rise in October.
> 
> Daniel Brebner, metals strategist at Deutsche Bank, says: The [commodities] that could get hit would be the industrial metals particularly. Copper seems to be very sensitive, and you would expect that nickel could be sensitive as well.
> 
> But traders say that the currencies of commodity-producing countries may well be the most efficient way to bet on Chinas economic prospects.
> 
> The Australian dollar, for example, is often used by traders as a proxy for Chinese growth, because of the countrys strong trade links with Beijing. The Aussie dollar and other commodity-linked currencies such as the Canadian dollar and the Norwegian krone have tended to come under pressure when China shows economic weakness.
> 
> Ian Stannard at BNP Paribas says there is substantial scope for the Australian dollar to weaken as the great liquidity trade that has built up since the Federal Reserve began its quantitative easing programme unwinds.
> 
> He says the flood of liquidity from the Fed has been responsible for inflating emerging market assets, and lifting commodities prices and commodity-linked currencies. Mr Stannard argues that trade is set to reverse as emerging market central banks tighten monetary policy.
> 
> What is not yet completely understood by market participants is that the combination of stronger western growth and higher Asian inflation will terminate the liquidity trade. Expressing this trade in currency terms is selling the Australian dollar, he says.
> 
> Andrew Cox, foreign exchange strategist at Citigroup, sees any pullbacks in commodity-linked currencies as a buying opportunity, however. We believe that Chinas determination to slow the pace of inflation bodes well for continued strong growth out of both China and emerging Asia, and bodes well for energy and commodity exporters such as Canada and Norway, and for Australia in particular.
> 
> Jane Foley, FX strategist at Rabobank, says Tuesdays rate rise was greeted with pragmatism rather than panic given that the market was expecting more monetary tightening this year.
> 
> This should have a dampening impact on regional stock markets and on asset markets which are most closely linked with Chinese demand, she says. That said, the lack of panic in the market on the back of the hike suggests investors have accepted Chinese tightening is a necessary policy reaction.
> 
> Further monetary tightening should be expected, not just from China but also from other emerging Asian economies, says Divyang Shah at IFR Markets. The question is when will it all start to bite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China ranks 4th in global patent applications - People's Daily Online* February 10, 2011 











*China has became the world's fourth largest filer of patent applications at the end of 2010,* according to the data released by World Intellectual Property Organisation(WIPO) on Jan.9.

*WIPO indicated under the framework of the Patent Cooperation Treaty(PCT), China's international patent applications has submitted 12&#65292;339 patents in 2010 as compared to 7,900 patents in 2009, an increase of 56.2 percent. *

Filing of patent applications under WIPO's Patent Cooperation Treaty enables companies to secure patent protection in various countries. It is a measure for knowledge-based economy and a barometer to judge the spread of innovation-based companies in each country. 

*There were two Chinese companies to top 10 on the list of international patent application, which were ZTE Corporation(1,863 patents) and Huawei company(1,528 patents) to rank second and fourth respectively.* 

WIPO pointed out that Northeast Asian regions show strong growth, which became a global leader in filing new patent application. In addition, Japan and South Korea in filing new patent application increased 7.9 percent and 20.5 respectively in 2010.

*According to the data released by WIPO, the United States(44,855 patents), Japan(32,156 patents) and Germany(17,171 patents) ranked first, second and third respectively in the global patent filings. *

*Besides, several international commentators pointed out that China will overtake the United States as the world's leading producer of scientific knowledge in term of volume by 2020.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*IBM data design to serve China's cloud computing base - People's Daily Online* February 10, 2011

*As China queues up in the global competition and plans to build a world's top cloud computing base, IBM will support this ambition by providing its data design services for the base*, CNR has reported. 

*IBM official said the huge data base is expected to complete by 2016, which means that it is therefore possible to keep China's two-digit public expenditure growth on IT services. Cloud computing refers the shared use of resources from several computers facilitated by networks.*

*Experts and their analyses favor China's future of cloud computing regarding the efficiency and control ability.* Once get supports from government, cloud computing could expand overwhelmingly with its distinguished efficiency and convenience, compared with the traditional dispersed management style.

*IBM has another deal last month- its boss is New York City, who currently faces a deficit of as much as 4.4 billion dollar and now turns to cloud computing for economy boost.*

*Other global-level rivals include Japan and South Korea. Last year Fujitsu announced to lift cloud computing investment the next year. NEC sought for partnership, aiming to expand overseas sales from the business by some 13-fold in three years.* And LG and Microsoft eventually teamed up.

*Chicago owns the world's largest database at present.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*PetroChina announces 5.43 bln USD investment in Canadian gas project - People's Daily Online* February 10, 2011 






*PetroChina Co. Ltd., China's largest oil producer, announced Thursday that it has agreed to buy a 50-percent stake in a natural gas project with North American gas giant Encana Corporation for 5.4 billion Canadian dollars (5.43 billion U.S. dollars).*

The cooperation agreement between Encana and PetroChina International Investment Company Limited, a subsidiary of PetroChina, allows PetroChina to acquire a 50-percent interest in Encana's Cutbank Ridge business assets in British Columbia and Alberta, Canada.

*The assets cover 1.3 million acres of land, with a gas processing capacity of approximately 700 million cubic feet per day, 3,400 kilometers of pipelines and underground gas storage,* said a statement on the PetroChina website.

*The two companies would form a 50-50 joint venture to increase the project's gas production. Encana would continue to operate the joint venture's assets and market all the production at first*, said the statement.

*The joint venture would be operated under the direction of a joint management committee,* it said.

Randy Eresman, Encana's president and chief executive officer, said in the statement that the deal represented "a significant achievement and major milestone in the developing relationship of our two companies."

*The statement said PetroChina*, which is owned by the China National Petroleum Corporation, *"expects the joint venture to provide a platform for entering the major market in North America."*

*The company had been looking for years for opportunities to work with major Canadian oil and gas companies in areas including LNG and oil sands in Canada, and projects in China*, it said.

*The transaction was still waiting for regulatory approvals from the Canadian and Chinese authorities.*

Shares in PetroChina rose 0.26 percent to 11.49 yuan in Shanghai in the morning trade, but were down 1.9 percent to 10.34 yuan as of 11:17 a.m.. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
IMF champions the renminbi


> February 10, 2011 4:00 pm by Barney Jopson
> 
> The International Monetary Fund has called for a greater role for Chinas renminbi in the world financial system. In a speech on Thursday, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, the IMFs boss, said adding emerging market currencies such as the renminbi to a basket that the IMF administers could add stability to the global system, according to Reuters.
> 
> The sentiment of his call will be music to Chinas ears as it is internationalising the renminbi and promoting it as a future supplement to the dollar as the worlds reserve currency. But Strauss-Kahns specific proposal may not be Chinas favoured technique.
> 
> The IMF boss was referring to an IMF currency basket known as the Special Drawing Rights system. It is currently composed of the dollar, sterling, euro and yen, but is closer to being an accounting unit than a currency.
> 
> Proposals to add the renminbi to the SDR basket have become a cliché of discussions about global governance, the FTs Alan Beattie said in an analysis of the dollar and reserve currencies on Wednesday.
> 
> Its even been suggested by Nicolas Sarkozy, a man who Strauss-Kahn may challenge for the French presidency next year, according to political pundits.
> 
> Adding the renminbi wont be easy anyway. For the SDR to be usable, the currencies in the basket have to be widely traded and freely convertible  and the renminbi is neither of those things.
> 
> Increasing the role of the SDR would clearly require a major leap in international policy coordination, Strauss-Kahn said, according to a prepared text of his speech.
> 
> For this reason, I expect the global reserve asset system to evolve only gradually, and along with changes in the global economy.
> 
> An IMF paper released alongside Strauss-Kahns speech said the US dollars safe-haven role had been confirmed during the recent financial crisis and would remain the most important global reserve currency for the foreseeable future, Reuters said.
> 
> But the paper noted a greater role of the SDR would reduce currency volatility and ensure that countries have easier access to foreign exchange funding during a crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Throughput of Lianyungang Port in Jan. up 28.9% - People's Daily Online* February 10, 2011 

*Photo taken on Feb. 10, 2011 shows the containers at the port of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province. The throughput of the port of Lianyungang in January 2011 hit 13.588 million tonnes, an 28.9 percent rise comparing to the same period of 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Chun)*


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

City's first organic fish sure to catch on


> Lo Wei
> Feb 11, 2011
> 
> Organic fish will be sold for the first time in Hong Kong next month.
> They come from two fish farms in Yuen Long where 18,000 fish have been bred organically in terms of their feed and breeding environment, says Jonathan Wong Woon-chung, director of the Hong Kong Organic Resource Centre.
> 
> Three types of fish farmed organically - mullet, bighead carp and grass carp - have received certification from the centre established under Hong Kong Baptist University.
> 
> They will be sold for HK$60 to HK$70 each, about double the price for non-organic fish of the same type on the market.
> 
> Each fish will be labelled with a green sticker with a tick, the word "organic" and the centre's name to identify them as certified organic.
> 
> From next month, one of the farms will sell fish at its own retail outlets. Wong expects that more fish will soon be available in selective supermarkets.
> 
> "Organic fish are safer to eat as they are chemical-free," he said. "Eating them also benefits the environment."
> 
> He said the two farms had to comply with many international standards to earn their organic certification.
> 
> Apart from providing organic feed and unpolluted water, the farms had to ensure they had adequate space for the fish.
> 
> "The fish need enough room to swim," Wong said. "If it gets too crowded, they can be injured."
> 
> The fish were raised and killed humanely, Wong said.
> 
> He explained that methods commonly used in wet markets were acceptable, such as knocking fish unconscious with a hard blow before gutting them. But drugging fish was prohibited as this would contaminate them.
> 
> Wong is confident that organic fish farming has a future in Hong Kong. "We are now at the kick-off stage but hope more fish farmers will join the project," he said.
> 
> The Organic Resources Centre was co-operating with the two farms, with technological support from the Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department.
> 
> When the fishing operation is more well established, the farms will breed more expensive species to raise profit margins and make it more attractive to fish farmers.
> 
> "Farming organic fish should be more profitable than breeding non-organic fish," Wong said.
> 
> For now, only freshwater fish can be cultivated organically in Hong Kong as there are no isolated bays suitable for organic mariculture. "We can't raise organic fish with non-organic types as they will be contaminated by chemicals and pollutants," Wong said.
> 
> Organic fish provided a safer and more environmentally friendly choice for consumers, Wong said, as organic fish farms strive to minimise water pollution.
> 
> Their carbon footprint was much lower as they did not use fertilisers and pesticides, which were petroleum by-products.
> 
> More than 70 per cent of the farms' fish feed is organic, meaning it has been produced with no chemical fertilisers, additives and hormones.
> 
> The fish are fed mainly residue from organically raised soya bean and fishmeal.
> 
> Water quality at the farms is also strictly controlled. The pond water and mud must be free of pollution, and any waste water from the operation is treated before it is discharged.



I am actually a fan of organic food, and I believe this is the future. I hope that within one or two decades, most food is organically grown (it shouldn't be called organic, rather, it is modern farming that should be called "additives/chemical farming").

Of course, one must find a good way to keep organic farming cost-efficient, but I believe China, due to economics of scale, R&D and a real demand for it, can make it able. 

Healthy food is essential for improving people's health, more than exercise in my opinion. You wouldn't give your car bad gasoline, would you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1475626 said:


> City's first organic fish sure to catch on
> 
> 
> I am actually a fan of organic food, and I believe this is the future. I hope that within one or two decades, most food is organically grown (it shouldn't be called organic, rather, it is modern farming that should be called "additives/chemical farming").
> 
> Of course, one must find a good way to keep organic farming cost-efficient, but I believe China, due to economics of scale, R&D and a real demand for it, can make it able.
> 
> Healthy food is essential for improving people's health, more than exercise in my opinion. You wouldn't give your car bad gasoline, would you?


 
disagree. sometimes you want to feel the chemical taste, gives the meat a more harsh and metallic flavor like in McDonalds, sort of like a drug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Not from China but I think this will be an important development since electric cars/battery is developing rapidly in china:

*Air-Fueled Battery Could Last Up To 10 Times Longer: Ground-Breaking Technology For Electric Cars*

ScienceDaily (May 18, 2009) &#8212; A new type of air-fuelled battery could give up to ten times the energy storage of designs currently available.

This step-change in capacity could pave the way for a new generation of electric cars, mobile phones and laptops.

The research work, funded by the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC), is being led by researchers at the University of St Andrews with partners at Strathclyde and Newcastle.

The new design has the potential to improve the performance of portable electronic products and give a major boost to the renewable energy industry. The batteries will enable a constant electrical output from sources such as wind or solar, which stop generating when the weather changes or night falls.

Improved capacity is thanks to the addition of a component that uses oxygen drawn from the air during discharge, replacing one chemical constituent used in rechargeable batteries today. Not having to carry the chemicals around in the battery offers more energy for the same size battery. Reducing the size and weight of batteries with the necessary charge capacity has been a long-running battle for developers of electric cars.

The STAIR (St Andrews Air) cell should be cheaper than today&#8217;s rechargeables, too. The new component is made of porous carbon, which is far less expensive than the lithium cobalt oxide it replaces.

This four-year research project, which reaches its halfway mark in July, builds on the discovery at the university that the carbon component&#8217;s interaction with air can be repeated, creating a cycle of charge and discharge. Subsequent work has more than tripled the capacity to store charge in the STAIR cell.

Principal investigator on the project, Professor Peter Bruce of the Chemistry Department at the University of St Andrews, says: &#8220;Our target is to get a five to ten fold increase in storage capacity, which is beyond the horizon of current lithium batteries. Our results so far are very encouraging and have far exceeded our expectations.&#8221;

&#8220;The key is to use oxygen in the air as a re-agent, rather than carry the necessary chemicals around inside the battery,&#8221; says Bruce.

The oxygen, which will be drawn in through a surface of the battery exposed to air, reacts within the pores of the carbon to discharge the battery. &#8220;Not only is this part of the process free, the carbon component is much cheaper than current technology,&#8221; says Bruce. He estimates that it will be at least five years before the STAIR cell is commercially available.

The project is focused on understanding more about how the chemical reaction of the battery works and investigating how to improve it. The research team is also working towards making a STAIR cell prototype suited, in the first instance, for small applications, such as mobile phones or MP3 players.

Air-fueled Battery Could Last Up To 10 Times Longer: Ground-breaking Technology For Electric Cars

It is also reported in IEEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Rabbit that will shape China&#8217;s future



> By Anthony Bolton
> Published: February 11 2011 17:45 | Last updated: February 11 2011 17:45
> At the start of the year, I wondered if it was time to reassess the generally bullish view of markets that I had held since the last quarter of 2008. Faced with some increasingly widely-held concerns about the outlook, I began to question whether I should temper my optimism.
> 
> The short answer was, and remains, no. Valuations are not materially higher than their long-term trend and the behaviour of investors is not as aggressive as it tends to be at market tops. Flows into equities are not excessive and many investors continue to scale the wall of worry which is typical of a bull market.
> 
> My view is coloured by a continuing conviction about the case for investing in China, where I have been living for almost a year. China is not just any emerging market. It is the dominant economy in Asia and one of the two most important in the world. This will continue to have important repercussions for investors.
> 
> The year of the rabbit, which began last week, is a pivotal one for China. It will determine whether the world&#8217;s most populous nation can achieve a successful balance between sustaining growth and containing inflation. In March, we will see the full detail of China&#8217;s next five-year plan (the 12th) &#8211; and next year will see a new president take the reins. This political changing of the guard gives me confidence that the authorities will resist
> doing anything too dramatic this year.
> 
> China had a shock during the financial crisis. It realised how dependent it was on the rest of the world and, in particular, the US. Policy will from now on be geared towards making the Chinese economy more self-reliant and much less dependent on exports. The days of China as the low-cost workshop of the world
> are gone.
> 
> Travelling between Europe and Asia, I continue to see the emergence of a two-speed world. Growth in the developed world will be lower than before the financial crisis as the countries that over-extended unwind the high levels of debt with which they have saddled themselves. Emerging markets will not be immune to that slowdown but they will enjoy
> higher growth and money will continue to flow towards them.
> 
> The drivers of growth in China will change, however. Consumption will become increasingly important and service industries &#8211; such as education, as well as pharmaceuticals and financial services &#8211; will experience strong growth. Low-cost manufacturing, commodities and infrastructure are, relatively speaking, yesterday&#8217;s story.
> 
> This is not to dismiss lightly the concerns many investors feel about China today, not least after this week&#8217;s further quarter-point increase in interest rates. I think that all emerging markets, China included, will have to get used to structurally higher inflation. Rising prices are currently being driven by food inflation, which accounts for around
> 70 per cent of the increase in China&#8217;s consumer
> price index.
> 
> My conclusions are not the same as those who worry about inflation in China. But monetary tightening is not the answer to food-related inflation so I believe that the authorities will be measured in their use of interest rates to tackle price pressures. I have some sympathy with the argument that the government may even be comfortable with rising food costs as a means of lifting rural incomes which have lagged those
> in the cities.
> 
> It is important to realise that Chinese consumers are not affected by rising interest rates in the same way as they are in the west. Consumer borrowing is very underdeveloped in China, although it is growing. With high levels of cash savings, Chinese consumers might even benefit from rising rates.
> 
> My approach to investing is a little different from the one I employed when managing money in the UK and closer to how I operated in continental Europe when I was looking for opportunities in then emerging markets such as Poland and Hungary. Broadly speaking, I am interested in two types of opportunity. First, I am finding plenty of companies that are growing their earnings at between 20 per cent and 30 per cent a year and look like their western counterparts but at an earlier stage of their development. Although these are a little more expensive, the valuations are justified by the higher growth prospects.
> 
> The second group is growing a little more slowly &#8211; say between 15 per cent and 20 per cent &#8211; but the attraction here is that these shares trade at a big discount to western companies.
> 
> For a stockpicker such as me, China is a treasure trove of investment opportunity. Over the past 10 months or so, I have had around 340 company meetings. Not all were what I expected and I spend a lot of time cross-checking whether the management or the financials are what they seem. In a market that is still relatively under-researched, however, I believe that the chance of discovering what others have missed is high. Even if I were less sanguine about the overall market outlook, I would be optimistic about the remarkable stockpicking opportunity I find here.
> 
> Anthony Bolton is president, investments, at Fidelity International




US lawmakers revive China currency bill



> By Alan Beattie in Washington
> Published: February 10 2011 23:47 | Last updated: February 10 2011 23:47
> A group of US lawmakers have reintroduced legislation to punish China for holding down its currency, a bill likely to encounter stiff resistance in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Thursday&#8217;s move came as the US Treasury&#8217;s senior international official said that Beijing had showed promising but so far insufficient progress in allowing the renminbi to rise.
> 
> The issue of currencies and current account imbalances is likely to dominate next week&#8217;s meeting of Group of 20 finance ministers and central bank governors in Paris, the first big meeting held under France&#8217;s 2011 presidency of the grouping.
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy, French president, initially said that reform of the international monetary system would be a priority for the G20 this year, though he has subsequently backed off and admitted that the US dollar would remain the dominant global reserve currency for a while to come.
> 
> Also on Thursday, the International Monetary Fund released a policy paper laying out options to expand the use of special drawing rights (SDR) a reserve asset used by governments and the IMF. The paper said that there were some advantages to wider use of SDRs, which currently play a small role in the global monetary system, but that &#8220;very significant practical, political, and legal hurdles would need to be overcome in the process.&#8221;
> 
> On Capitol Hill, Sander Levin, the senior Democrat on the House ways and means committee, and Sherrod Brown, a Democratic senator from Ohio, reintroduced legislation designed to let the US impose emergency tariffs against China *if its currency is found to be undervalued*. The legislation has been considerably toned down from previous versions, which would have imposed an across-the-board tariff, but some lawyers still question its legality under World Trade Organisation rules.
> *
> Although the bill has some Republican support, its chances of passing have diminished sharply since the Republicans took over the House of Representatives last month. Dave Camp, the new chairman of the ways and means committee, has said that currency legislation was not a priority for him or the Republican House leadership.
> *
> Lael Brainard, the US Treasury&#8217;s senior official on international affairs, said on Thursday that while the administration shared Congress&#8217;s goal of pushing for a faster rise in the renminbi, it had &#8220;different means and mechanisms than Congress&#8221; in trying to achieve them.
> 
> Mr Sarkozy and other policymakers, including senior Chinese officials, have called for the SDR &#8211; made up of a basket of the dollar, the euro, the yen and the pound sterling &#8211; to be more widely used in international trade, foreign exchange reserves and the pricing of commodities such as oil.
> 
> Mr Sarkozy has suggested including the renminbi in the basket that makes up the SDR, but IMF officials say that currencies in the basket need to be freely and widely traded to enhance liquidity in the unit. Ms Brainard said that the renminbi might one day be included, providing that Beijing had proceeded further with liberalising the use of the currency and flows of capital in and out of the country.
> 
> A summary of debate between countries on the IMF&#8217;s executive board, released on Thursday along with the SDR paper, showed that governments were still divided about how far new reserve currencies were likely to be used.



The Treasury Department themselves said the yuan wasn't undervalued. What more do these democrats want? Look at your own problems first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese company to build luxury helicopters - People's Daily Online* February 12, 2011 

*A Chinese motor home manufacturer has acquired licenses from regulatory authorities to build luxury helicopters using technologies from Eurocopter*, sources told Xinhua on Friday.

The State Administration for Industry and Commerce (SAIC) had approved Zhong-Ou International Group, which is a based in east China's Zhejiang Province, for assembling helicopters, company chairman Wu Guolin said.

*A sample helicopter is expected to run off the assembly line by the end of this year,* according to Wu.

*Wu said that luxury helicopters would be powered by advanced turbo-charged engines instead of piston engines that are normally seen on private helicopters made by other Chinese companies.*

*He noted that the new helicopters would be delivered in June next year, with a price tag between 30 million yuan (4.55 million U.S. dollars) to 60 million yuan.*

*The company already invested about 500 million yuan for the first phase of production*, which will be carried out on its 33.3-hectare Changshu base in Jiangsu Province.

*The company had also set up a second production base in Shanghai over an area of 13.3 hectares,* according to Wu.

*Wu said his company would first resort to manufacturing the helicopters through CKD, and that they aim to produce all parts and components in China later on.*

Originally an automotive and motorcycle parts manufacturer, Zhong-Ou International Group began manufacturing high-end motor homes in 2002. The company also signed contracts with German automaker Mercedes-Benz to jointly produce Benz-branded motor homes.

*Eurocopter, a subsidiary owned fully by European Aeronautic, Defense and Space Company (EADS), is the world's largest helicopter manufacturer in terms of revenue.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*January car sales drive to monthly high in China - People's Daily Online* February 12, 2011 






*Sales of domestic car makers raced to their highest monthly level in January despite the expiry of government incentives on purchases and the introduction of vehicle license quotas in Beijing to ease the city's chronic traffic problems*.

*Ford Motor China yesterday said it sold a record 53,340 units in January*, an increase of 20 percent from a year earlier.

*Luxury car maker Mercedes-Benz sold 15,330 units in China last month, a surge of 89 percent from the same month a year ago.*

*Japanese rival Honda Motor Corp yesterday also reported sales more than doubled to 65,580 units in January from the same month last year.*

*The brisk sales occurred after the government ended incentives on smaller, fuel-efficient vehicles from January 1, which included tax cuts and subsidies*. Beijing's city government limits vehicle registrations to combat congestion.

*Analysts said the robust January sales were an extension of last year's market boom*. Policy changes have prompted consumers to flock to showrooms and place their orders at the end of last year.

*"The market doesn't show a significant slump amid the negative impact," *said Fang Quan'an from Western Securities.* "Growth in 2011 will be more steady."*

*However, the small car market started to show signs of cooling after the incentives were removed.*

Ford said about 7,135 units of Fiesta compact cars were sold in January, an only 1 percent rise from a year earlier.

Source: Shanghai Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*Value-added output ofelectronic information sector grows 16.9 pct in 2010 - People's Daily Online* February 11, 2011






*The value-added output of China's large electronic information manufacturers grew 16.9 percent year on year in 2010*, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) said on Friday.

*The growth rate was 11.6 percentage points higher than the same period in 2009,* the MIIT said in a statement posted on its website. The ministry did not file a figure for value-added output.

*The rise was attributed to the government's stimulus measures and its recovery in exports. According to the statement, revenues of large electronic information manufacturers, that is, companies with annual sales in China in excess of 5 million yuan, rose 24.1 percent year on year to 6.36 trillion yuan (964.9 billion U.S. dollars) last year.*

*Profits totaled 282.5 billion yuan during the period, up 57.7 percent year on year. Imports and exports of electronic information products also increased 31.2 percent year on year to 1.012 trillion U.S. dollars.*

China's electronic information manufacturers include producers of mobile phones, personal computers, television sets, digital cameras, electronic components and home appliances. 

Source: Xinhua


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> *Value-added output ofelectronic information sector grows 16.9 pct in 2010 - People's Daily Online* February 11, 2011


 
Must CRUSH Japan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

scmp
Think big for the nation, HK told


> 12TH FIVE-YEAR PLAN
> Gary Cheung
> Feb 12, 2011
> 
> Hong Kong is just getting used to being part of China's five-year plans. And with a new one about to be adopted, the city is receiving some expert advice: don't dwell on the details. Think big.
> "We must look at the big picture," said Peter Leung Pak-yan, the former director of the Hong Kong Economic and Trade Office in Guangdong, "such as what the country needs in the next stage of development and how Hong Kong can benefit from the opportunities arising from this".
> 
> With Hong Kong's fortunes increasingly intertwined with the mainland's economy, many people in the city are eager for some indications of its future under the latest plan.
> 
> The nation's 12th five-year plan, the road map for development through to 2015, will be discussed and endorsed at the annual National People's Congress meeting in Beijing next month.
> 
> Some local observers have gone so far as to compare the number of words in the previous five-year plan with the new one, claiming that an increase of 400 words in this draft means Beijing wants Hong Kong to have a more active role.
> 
> That is nonsense, according to Leung and other experts familiar with the mainland's five-year plan. They said Hong Kong should not read too much into the nitty-gritty of the 12th five-year plan but think about the big picture and what new opportunities we can capture.
> 
> Hong Kong's goal is to find out the nation's development priorities and see how to cash in on that.
> 
> Leung, who served as Hong Kong's top representative in Guangdong from 2002 to 2008, said the mainland would have a hard time increasing exports to Western countries in coming years.
> 
> "Hong Kong should think about that and see if we can team up with the mainland, particularly Guangdong province, to explore new export markets," he said.
> 
> Boosting domestic consumption is another coming trend for China's economy. Leung said Hong Kong companies should start thinking how to build good brand names on the mainland to capitalise on that opportunity.
> 
> Anthony Wu Ting-yuk, chairman of the Bauhinia Foundation Research Centre, agreed. He singled out the offshore yuan business as one to watch for Hong Kong.
> 
> According to the draft, the central government is to give Hong Kong more support for "consolidating and enhancing its status as an international financial, trade and logistics centre" - a code for it to take on more offshore yuan business.
> 
> Dr Fang Zhou, assistant chief research officer at the One Country Two Systems Research Institute in Hong Kong, said: "The importance [for Hong Kong in the five-year plan] is to get a `hat' for the city. Once we get the hat, we are in a favourable position to lobby for preferential policies from the central government."
> 
> For instance, an "international financial, trade and logistic centre" is such a hat. Once it is written into the national development plan, Hong Kong could use it to push Beijing to give it more yuan business and use the city as a launching pad for mainland enterprises to break into overseas markets.
> 
> Since the handover, Hong Kong - often hailed as a beacon of laissez faire economics - has been on a learning curve in its participation in development plans for China.
> 
> Fang said his institute had urged Hong Kong officials in the late 1990s to get actively involved in the drafting of the 2000 to 2005 five-year plan.
> 
> "But many Hong Kong officials at the time were not familiar with the process," he said. Most Hong Kong officials then were eager to keep their distance from the mainland and many local politicians also had reservations about economic integration with the mainland.
> 
> Fang said attitudes started to change after 2003, when Hong Kong slumped into a recession after the severe acute respiratory syndrome outbreak. Beijing stepped in to help the city revitalise its economy.
> 
> Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen said in his 2008 policy address that the Hong Kong government would contribute to the formulation of the 12th five-year plan so the city could play a greater role in China's development.
> 
> Wu said: "We can't afford to turn a blind eye to what is going to happen on the mainland in the next five years. We must explore in which areas we can contribute to the nation's development and secure a win-win situation."
> 
> But legislator Cyd Ho Sau-lan said the safety and rights of Hong Kong people must be protected amid further cross-border integration. "There are lots of cases of detention of Hong Kong people by public security bureaus on the mainland. I am worried that the `two systems' will be undermined as the Hong Kong government does not dare to stand up to mainland authorities," she said
> 
> Hong Kong deputies to the National People's Congress were invited to read a draft of the five-year plan at the central government's liaison office last Thursday or this Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Transforms from Copycat to Patent Powerhouse * February 13, 2011

*The company that filed the most international patent applications in 2008 was not from Japan or the U.S. It was China's Huawei Technologies, a telecommunications equipment maker based in Shenzhen. Huawei filed 1,737 patent applications under the Patent Cooperation Treaty of the World Intellectual Property Organization, nudging Japan's Panasonic Corp. (1,729 applications) into second place. It was the first time for a Chinese company to top the list. Huawei had ranked second after Panasonic in the previous year, but it had trailed by only 44 applications.*

*China is emerging as a global patent powerhouse, cleaning up its image as "the world's factory" relying on a huge pool of cheap labor or a hub for fake goods without original expertise. China's patent filings have risen dramatically on the back of innovative research and development efforts, putting the country on track to overtake the U.S. and Japan in the worldwide patent race. *

*According to the WIPO, Chinese companies filed 203,257 patent applications in 2008, up 14-fold from a decade ago.* The country now ranks among the top three after Japan (500,000 applications) and the U.S. (390,000). The number of applications filed by China surged 17.7 percent between 2008 and 2009, while the number filed by Western countries fell for the first time in 10 years due to reduced R&D spending amid the global financial crisis. 






*China's rise is the result of strong government support*. Beijing has promoted corporate research and development by building technology clusters nationwide and even granting monetary incentives to help private companies pay expenses for filing patent applications. 

*In a recent report that looked at growth rates of PCT patent applications over the past five years, Thompson Reuters Scientific predicted that China could surpass Japan next year and the U.S. in 2012 to take the No.1 spot*. Chinese patent applications have soared particularly in such strategic future industries as biotechnology and renewable energy. It has already overtaken Japan, the U.S. and European countries in applications involving environmental technologies. 

*The country's strive for technological primacy is also reflected in its growth in research. According to Japan's National Institute of Science and Technology Policy, China had 104,157 scientific articles published in the world's leading scientific journals in 2008, second only to the U.S. *
The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - China Transforms from Copycat to Patent Powerhouse


----------



## Brotherhood

*BBC News - China overtakes Japan as world&#039;s second-biggest economy* 14 February 2011






China has overtaken Japan as the world's second-biggest economy. 

*Japan's economy was worth $5.474 trillion (£3.414 trillion) at the end of 2010, figures from Tokyo have shown. China's economy was closer to $5.8 trillion in the same period.*

*Japan has been hit by a drop in exports and consumer demand, while China has enjoyed a manufacturing boom. *

*At its current rate of growth, analysts see China replacing the US as the world's top economy in about a decade.*

*"It's realistic to say that within 10 years China will be roughly the same size as the US economy," *said Tom Miller of GK Dragonomics, a Beijing-based economic consultancy.

*Overseas risk*

*Japan played down the significance of the shift in the economic league table, and the fact that it has been replaced as the second-largest economy for the first time in more than four decades. *

*"As an economy, we are not competing for rankings but working to improve citizens' lives,"* said Economics Minister Kaoru Yosano. 

The minister added that China's booming economy was welcome news for Japan as a neighbouring country.

*China is now Japan's main trading partner and is increasingly important to companies such as electronics firm Sony and carmakers like Honda and Toyota. *

However Mr Yosano said that Japan needed to closely watch "risks from overseas economies and currency moves".

*The yen has been strengthening against other currencies, recently touching a 15-year high against the dollar, and the fear is that the currency's gains may hurt foreign demand for Japanese products. *

*Negative demand*

*According to the latest figures from Tokyo, Japan's economy contracted at an annualised rate of 1.1% in the final three months of 2010. Growth declined 0.3% from the previous quarter.* 

*It was the first time in five quarters that the economy contracted and it was caused by a dip in domestic and export demand,* analysts said. 

Consumer spending fell 0.7% in the final three months of 2010, the figures showed. 

Analysts said that while demand has been picking up since the start of the year, there will not be a sudden revival in Japan's economic fortunes. 

Not least because government plans to boost consumer spending by giving incentives to buy products such as consumer durables had either finished or were about to end. 

*"The main reasons for the contraction are the expiry of government stimulus measures and negative external demand,"* said Takeshi Minami, chief economist at Norinchukin Research Institute. 

"It is going to be difficult for the economy to emerge from a lull in the January-March period.

*"We are unlikely to see the economy worsen, but the recovery will not be strong enough for people to actually feel it is happening."*

*'Lost decade'*

*Japan has been struggling to come to terms with what many analysts call the "lost decade" of the 1990s when a property market and asset crash turned the economy on its head.* 

*Domestic demand tumbled and exports also dropped as consumers looked for cheaper products from other emerging markets, and China in particular.*

*Today, Japan's biggest headaches are an aging population that is spending less, and a workforce that is relatively expensive and inflexible to operate.* 

*By contrast, the majority of China's growth has been funded by a long-running manufacturing boom and the subsequent expansion of its domestic industries and infrastructure.*

"*There was an emphasis on infrastructure,"* said Duncan Innes-Ker of the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU) in Beijing.

*"They were building way ahead of where people thought the demand would be. And because the infrastructure was there, companies went there."*

*Whole picture*

Most economists agree that while China as a whole is growing, and the average person is getting wealthier,* comparing only the size of its economy to Japan's does not paint an accurate enough picture.*

*"GDP per head in China is about $4,500, but in Japan it's about $40,000 per head,"* said Mr Miller of GK Dragonomics.

*"Most people in China are still poor, more people live in the countryside than in cities. The average Japanese person is much much richer than the average Chinese person."*


----------



## Crypto

*China has overtaken Japan as the world's second-biggest economy*.

Japan's economy was worth $5.474 trillion (£3.414 trillion) at the end of 2010, figures from Tokyo have shown. China's economy was closer to $5.8 trillion in the same period.

Japan has been hit by a drop in exports and consumer demand, while China has enjoyed a manufacturing boom.

At its current rate of growth, analysts see China replacing the US as the world's top economy in about a decade.

"It's realistic to say that within 10 years China will be roughly the same size as the US economy," said Tom Miller of GK Dragonomics, a Beijing-based economic consultancy.






*Overseas risk*

Japan played down the significance of the shift in the economic league table, and the fact that it has been replaced as the second-largest economy for the first time in more than four decades.

"As an economy, we are not competing for rankings but working to improve citizens' lives," said Economics Minister Kaoru Yosano.

The minister added that China's booming economy was welcome news for Japan as a neighbouring country.

China is now Japan's main trading partner and is increasingly important to companies such as electronics firm Sony and carmakers like Honda and Toyota.

However Mr Yosano said that Japan needed to closely watch "risks from overseas economies and currency moves".

*Negative demand*

The yen has been strengthening against other currencies, recently touching a 15-year high against the dollar, and the fear is that the currency's gains may hurt foreign demand for Japanese products.



According to the latest figures from Tokyo, Japan's economy contracted at an annualised rate of 1.1% in the final three months of 2010. Growth declined 0.3% from the previous quarter.

It was the first time in five quarters that the economy contracted and it was caused by a dip in domestic and export demand, analysts said.

Consumer spending fell 0.7% in the final three months of 2010, the figures showed.

Analysts said that while demand has been picking up since the start of the year, there will not be a sudden revival in Japan's economic fortunes.

Not least because government plans to boost consumer spending by giving incentives to buy products such as consumer durables had either finished or were about to end.

"The main reasons for the contraction are the expiry of government stimulus measures and negative external demand," said Takeshi Minami, chief economist at Norinchukin Research Institute.

"It is going to be difficult for the economy to emerge from a lull in the January-March period.

"We are unlikely to see the economy worsen, but the recovery will not be strong enough for people to actually feel it is happening."

*'Lost decade'*

Japan has been struggling to come to terms with what many analysts call the "lost decade" of the 1990s when a property market and asset crash turned the economy on its head.

Domestic demand tumbled and exports also dropped as consumers looked for cheaper products from other emerging markets, and China in particular.


Today, Japan's biggest headaches are an aging population that is spending less, and a workforce that is relatively expensive and inflexible to operate.

By contrast, the majority of China's growth has been funded by a long-running manufacturing boom and the subsequent expansion of its domestic industries and infrastructure.

"There was an emphasis on infrastructure," said Duncan Innes-Ker of the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU) in Beijing.

"They were building way ahead of where people thought the demand would be. And because the infrastructure was there, companies went there."

*Whole picture*

Most economists agree that while China as a whole is growing, and the average person is getting wealthier, comparing only the size of its economy to Japan's does not paint an accurate enough picture.

"GDP per head in China is about $4,500, but in Japan it's about $40,000 per head," said Mr Miller of GK Dragonomics.

"Most people in China are still poor, more people live in the countryside than in cities. The average Japanese person is much much richer than the average Chinese person."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
China in talks over Panama Canal rival



> By John Paul Rathbone and Naomi Mapstone in Bogotá
> Published: February 13 2011 21:54 | Last updated: February 13 2011 21:54
> China is in talks to build an alternative to the Panama Canal that would link Colombias Atlantic and Pacific coasts by rail  a move that Bogotá also hopes will spur Washington to push for Congressional approval of a US-Colombia free-trade pact.
> 
> Its a real proposal&#8201; ... and it is quite advanced, Juan Manuel Santos, Colombias president, told the Financial Times. The studies [the Chinese] have made on the costs of transporting per tonne, the cost of investment, they all work out.
> 
> The mooted rail link is the latest example of Chinas increasingly aggressive lending to the developing world, as evidenced by Chinese banks having lent more to developing countries over the past two years than the World Bank.
> 
> The 220km dry canal would run from the Pacific to a new city near Cartagena where imported Chinese goods would be assembled for re-export throughout the Americas. Colombia-sourced raw materials would make the return journey to China.
> 
> I dont want to create exaggerated expectations, but it makes a lot of sense, Mr Santos said. Asia is the new motor of the world economy.
> 
> Colombia has long dreamt of building an alternative to the Panama Canal. The country is the USs closest ally in South America, but Bogotá is frustrated by Washingtons stalling over a free-trade agreement signed by both governments four years ago but yet to be ratified by Congress.
> 
> Bilateral Sino-Colombian trade has meanwhile soared from $10m in 1980 to more than $5bn in 2010, making China Colombias second-biggest trade partner, after the US.
> 
> Colombia has a very important strategic position, and we view the country as a port to the rest of Latin America, said Gao Zhengyue, Chinas ambassador to Colombia.
> 
> In documents seen by the FT, the project is just one of a series of Chinese proposals that would boost transport links with Asia and improve Colombias creaking infrastructure  a priority of Mr Santos administration.
> 
> Chinese and Colombian officials say talks are most advanced over a 791km railway and expansion of the Pacific port of Buenaventura. The $7.6bn project, funded by the Chinese Development Bank and operated by China Railway Group, would move up to 40m tonnes of cargo a year from Colombias economic heartland to the Pacific. Priority would be given to coal destined for China.
> 
> Colombia is the worlds fifth-largest coal producer, but most is exported via Atlantic ports even as demand is growing fastest across the Pacific.
> 
> Additional reporting by Geoff Dyer in Beijing and Robert Wright in London



scmp
China proving to be saviour of the world's poorest people



> Toh Han Shih
> Feb 14, 2011
> Worker in Africa
> 
> "For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty and all forms of human life."
> 
> US president John Kennedy in his inaugural address 50 years ago
> 
> Kennedy made his speech during the cold war, when the Soviet Union and the United States had nuclear weapons aimed at each other and were capable of "abolishing all forms of human life", while each was also competing to prove their rival ideologies were the most effective in abolishing "all forms of human poverty".
> 
> Today, China, a nominal communist state, is no longer involved in nuclear brinkmanship with the US but is making its own bid to end poverty and proving better at it than the US.
> 
> In Brazil, for instance, China has played a key role in pulling millions of Brazilians out of poverty, says the Brazilian consul in Hong Kong, Antonio Jose Rezende de Castro.
> 
> According to the Instituto de Pesquisa Economica Aplicada (Ipea), Brazil's economic research institute, 12.8 million Brazilians were lifted from poverty between 1995 and 2008, while another 13.1 million escaped extreme poverty. Ipea defined poverty as individual earnings of less than US$140 per month and extreme poverty by earnings below US$70 per month.
> 
> Although government policy played a big part, De Castro gave a lot of credit to trade and investment between China and Brazil. China overtook the US as Brazil's biggest trading partner in 2009 and Brazil's biggest foreign investor last year.
> 
> "If Brazil maintains the same trend towards decreasing poverty and inequality ... by 2016 its social indicators will resemble developed countries," said Ipea.
> 
> Chinese and Brazilian officials met in the Brazilian capital Brasilia in August 2009 to discuss poverty reduction.
> 
> Yet this month, US Secretary of the Treasury Timothy Geithner sought an alliance with Brazil against the Chinese currency, which the US says is undervalued, reported the Financial Times. Although Brazilian manufacturing has weakened in the face of cheap Chinese-made goods, Brazil ran a US$4.8 billion trade surplus with China in the first 11 months of last year, meaning Brazil has little incentive to push for a stronger yuan.
> 
> "We have as many problems with the currency policy of China as we do with the currency policy of the US. It's not only China's currency policies that are loose. The world's policies are loose," Marco Aurelio Garcia, adviser to Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff told Bloomberg last month.
> 
> Instead of ganging up against China, the US should co-operate with China in ending poverty in Brazil, Africa and other parts of the world, noted Maya Bhandari, an economist with London think tank Lombard Street Research.
> 
> Meanwhile, Swedish development aid organisation Diakonia and the European Network on Debt and Development said a triangular approach in Africa was needed between Chinese, Africans and the West.
> 
> "China's assistance to and co-operation with Africa are changing the rules of the game and threaten to leave governments and organisations that do not act strategically by the wayside," said their report titled "China and the end of poverty in Africa, towards mutual benefit?"
> 
> The United Nations Development Programme worked with China to end poverty in Africa at the Africa-China Poverty Reduction and Development Conference in November last year in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.
> 
> "We are all drawn to an exchange of ideas with China because of the magnitude of its success in reducing poverty over the past three decades," said UNDP administrator Helen Clark.
> 
> China lifted more than 600 million of its people out of poverty between 1981 and 2005, according to the World Bank. In 1981, 84 per cent of China's population was below the poverty line of US$1.25 a day but that figure fell to 16 per cent in 2005.
> 
> The extreme poverty rate in sub-Saharan Africa in the late 1990s was more than 58 per cent, said Clark, a former New Zealand prime minister. "Since then, rapid growth contributed to reducing the extreme poverty rate to 50 per cent by 2005. A development breakthrough in Africa is within reach."
> 
> In 2009, trade between China and Africa surpassed US$114 billion, with China accounting for 10 per cent of the continent's trade, up from 2 per cent a decade ago, said Donald Kaberuka, president of the African Development Bank Group.
> 
> China's foreign direct investment in Africa has increased from US$56 million in 1996 to US$7.8 billion in 2008, Kaberuka said.
> 
> China's huge investment in Africa has not been without problems. For example, International Rivers, an environmental non-governmental organisation, alleged the Kajbar dam in Sudan to be built by Chinese state firm Sinohydro will displace 10,000 people and threatens to fuel ethnic conflict in Sudan. Sinohydro has declined to comment on the allegations.
> 
> There has been violence against Chinese in Angola and shootings of local workers by Chinese company representatives in Zambia. Human rights groups have criticised the lack of transparency in Chinese multibillion-dollar infrastructure and mining deals in Congo.
> 
> Nonetheless, Diakonia's report said: "There is an underlying assumption that Western policy is essentially progressive and Chinese policy essentially negative. It is wrong to demonise Chinese policy ... and Western governments should practice what they preach."
> 
> Western governments could fulfil their pledges to increase aid to Africa, added the report. "On corruption and good governance, Western governments could do more in prosecuting their own companies who engage in bribery; sign up to the UN Convention to combat corruption which very few Western governments have done; as well as initiate reform of the governance structures of the IMF and World Bank which leave much to be asked for in terms of giving voice to poor countries."
> 
> On the available evidence, would it be reasonable to suggest that if a big reduction in world poverty contributes to world peace, then perhaps the Nobel Peace Prize could be jointly awarded to China and a prominent dissident?
> 
> China, it may be argued, deserves the prize since poverty increases the risk of war. An award to another Chinese dissident could be a signal that despite its record, China still has some way to go in securing human rights for its citizens at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

^^^^^^

Sweet our own Panama canal (or Columbian canal rather)


----------



## Brotherhood

*9-month low ushers in falling surplus era - People's Daily Online* February 15, 2011






*<center class="t091105">Increased imports, rising prices behind January's 53.5% decline *

*China's trade surplus will continue to fall in the coming months after hitting a nine-month low in January amid increased imports in the run-up to the lunar new year holidays and surging commodity prices*, economists said.

*The surplus fell 53.5 percent to $6.46 billion last month, the General Administration of Customs said on its website on Monday. Exports rose 37.7 percent to $150.73 billion from a year earlier while imports climbed 51 percent to $144.27 billion.*

The surplus figures came hours after Tokyo confirmed China had surpassed Japan to become the world's second biggest economy.

*Economists said the trade situation is challenging as the uncertain economic outlook for major economies*, including the United States, Japan and the European Union, poses difficulties for China's exports.

*"The trend shows that China's trade surplus is in decline,"* said Huo Jianguo, director of the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, under the Ministry of Commerce.

China's trade surplus has narrowed in recent months as the government has tried to reduce its reliance on exports by boosting imports and domestic consumption after the world economic slowdown.

*"As long as China's imports grow faster than exports, China's trade surplus problem will be solved in the next few years,"* said Huo.

*China's annual surplus figure may drop below $100 billion in the next two to three years,* he said.

*The lower-than-estimated trade surplus is also expected to ease pressure from the US for greater yuan appreciation as a way of addressing the trade imbalance between the two countries.*

nalysts said strong consumer demand before the Spring Festival pushed up imports.

*"We believe the New Year contributed to increasing imports,"* said Chang Jian, an analyst from Barclays Capital.

*The value of China's foreign trade in January rose 43.9 percent year-on-year to $295.01 billion*, the customs said on Monday. *Imports and exports rose as businesses accelerated shipments in advance of the two-week holiday period*, it said.

*Higher commodity prices have also played a big role in boosting the cost of China's imports*, as prices for raw materials such as iron ore and copper are at, or close to, record highs.

*According to figures from the customs, the price of iron ore, one of China's major imports, surged 66.1 percent to $151.4 per ton last month. The price of imported soya also increased 20.4 percent to $558.1 per ton.*

*"We expect world commodity prices to remain high and that will push up the cost of China's imports in the coming months,"* said Lu Zhiming, an analyst from the Bank of Communications.

*He estimated China's trade surplus this year will drop to $150 billion, from $183.1 billion last year.*

*The value of trade between China and the EU, the country's largest trading partner, increased 30.5 percent year-on-year to $45.97 billion in January, according to customs figures, while the value of Sino-US trade increased 39.2 percent year-on-year to $36.87 billion.*

*China emerged as the leading market for US agricultural exports,* according to statistics released by the US Department of Agriculture on Feb 11.* But figures from the US Department of Commerce on the same day also showed that the deficit with China rose 20.4 percent last year.*

China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's first hedge fund may debut in March - People's Daily Online* February 15, 2011 

*The asset management arm of Shanghai-based Guotai Junan Securities Co. will launch a financial product in early March that may become China's first hedge fund*, the aim of which is to hedge systematic risks on the A-share market through short-selling the country's stock index futures.

*Guotai Junan calls it a "specialized financial product" instead of a "hedge fund."* Due to various restricting factors, including regulatory rules, Chinese securities brokers and fund managers currently have no publicly-released hedge funds despite small-scale experimental trials.

*The establishment of Guotai Junan's "specialized financial product" may open the door for the development of China's hedge funds and spur the progress of the whole funds industry,* experts said.

*The hedge fund plans to raise 300 million yuan, or 45 million U.S. dollars, initially, and the company aims to launch identical funds later to raise up to 5 billion yuan,* its general manager Zhang Biao said.

Zhang said the company's quantitative investment team has been operating an account that adopts a *"market neutral strategy"* and realized 15 percent of annualized return among wide fluctuations of the A-share market.

*Last April, China Financial Futures Exchange officially launched the Shanghai Shenzhen 300 Stock Index Futures, making the emergence of hedge funds possible in China. Domestic institutional investors, including Yifangda Funds Management Company, have started hedge funds trials in their proprietary trading and separate account financing businesses.*

*Zhang noted that the hedge fund would be only a trial of the market neutral strategy and that several products would follow up during 2011.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

We need to be part of the great Chinese march | News

We need to be part of the great Chinese march


> Jim O'Neill
> 15 Feb 2011
> Yesterday's estimate for Japan's GDP growth in the final quarter of 2010, or rather the lack of growth, was not a surprise. More interesting was that it confirmed China's status as the number two global economy.
> 
> It wasn't even close: China's GDP stands at around $5.9 trillion, Japan at about $5.4 trillion. The speed of China's ascent relative to Japan is quite remarkable even by my own optimistic standards.
> 
> When back in 2001 I first looked at China's remarkable potential at the core of the broader BRIC group - Brazil, Russia, India and China - it wasn't even on my radar that China would overtake Japan as soon as 2010. I was ambitious enough to suggest China would surpass Germany. In 2003, when my team first looked at the world's 2050 potential, we expected China to overtake Japan by 2015. So it has happened five years early.
> 
> There is nothing quite like this China phenomenon in modern history. Since 2001, China's economy has grown by $4.3 trillion, in the process effectively creating more than another two of itself than existed in 2001. That growth is equivalent to creating more than two new United Kingdoms.
> 
> As the base size of China gets bigger, so does its impact. If China succeeds in growing by the forecasting consensus view of around nine per cent this year, with inflation at around four to five per cent and its currency rising a bit, the end of last year's $5.9 trillion will be close to $7 trillion by the end of this year. In other words, China will create the economic equivalent of another Korea in one year - or one-and-a-half UKs.
> 
> Contrary to many perceptions, China is not achieving this growth at everyone else's expense. That is an out-of-date story. Last year China's imports totalled close to $1.4 trillion, and they increased by a massive $400 billion in just that year. Maintained at this pace, within another five years, China's imports will be bigger than those of the US.
> 
> Quite simply, China is the single biggest story for us all - and I've been impressed by how the UK Government is grasping it, especially the need to export. This could be our get-out-of-jail-free card. Providing support and encouraging all our manufacturing and, perhaps even more importantly, our service businesses to penetrate further into China is critical.
> 
> In this regard, it is imperative that any controls on immigration don't clash with the importance of this goal (which includes our educational exports too) for China and the other BRICs.
> 
> It has become quite fashionable - again - to worry about China being some sort of bubble. I'm not sure why this view is so popular but it probably reflects a core belief that a non-democratic country cannot guide its economy to permanent success. Ultimately that might turn out to be true but the same accusations were made a decade ago - and look what has happened since.
> 
> The Chinese authorities will soon confirm their next five-year plan and its details. It is likely to embrace a further push towards their consumers and to take the economy away from being driven by exports. We should watch these developments at least as closely as our domestic budget: they are likely to be more important.
> 
> Jim O'Neill is chairman of Goldman Sachs Asset Management



Nation has 'plentiful reserves' of wheat


> Source: Agencies/Shanghai Daily | 2011-2-16 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> The story appears on Page A3
> Feb 16, 2011
> 
> CHINA has enough wheat reserves to weather a crippling drought, officials said yesterday as they sought to allay concerns that a poor harvest will further push up global food prices.
> 
> China is the world's largest wheat-growing nation, but its wheat belt has had virtually no rain since late October.
> 
> Foreign Ministry spokesman Ma Zhaoxu told reporters at a regular news conference that China has plentiful reserves following seven years of bumper harvests and that recent drought conditions in the wheat belt "will not affect international food prices."
> 
> Ma said the government was taking active measures to minimize the drought's impact.
> 
> The government said last week it would spend US$1 billion to alleviate the drought, which as of Monday had affected 6.75 million hectares of winter wheat in the provinces of Hebei, Shanxi, Jiangsu, Anhui, Shandong, Henan, Shaanxi and Gansu and left nearly 3 million people short of drinking water.
> 
> The National Meteorological Center said yesterday that no rain or snow was forecast in most drought-hit regions of north China over the next three days.
> 
> Shanghai agriculture analyst Lief Chiang of Rabobank said that numerous other factors were behind the current increase in wheat prices, including flooding in Australia, drought in Russia and an early frost in Canada.
> 
> Not only do hundreds of millions of Chinese rely on farming to make a living, but good harvests are crucial to keeping meat, grains and vegetables affordable for the vast majority of Chinese who spend one-third or more of their income on food.
> 
> However, other experts said China's wheat crops are currently dormant and rain or snow in the next month or two could still allow for good harvests.



Nation has 'plentiful reserves' of wheat -- Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China New

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Manufacturing belts in labour shortage - People's Daily Online* February 16, 2011 






Recruiters hold up job advertisements for migrant labour at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011. China's booming coastal provinces are facing a labour shortage after the Lunar New Year holidays as the seemingly endless flow of migrant workers dries up. More and more workers in the traditional manufacturing belts in the Pearl River and Yangtze River deltas are staying back in their home villages in the countryside due to rapid urbanisation and economic development in China's interior. [Photo/Agencies] 





Recruiters hold up job advertisements for migrant labour at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011.[Photo/Agencies]





A worker works while surrounded by unmanned sewing machines at the production line of a bag factory in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011.China's booming coastal provinces are facing a labour shortage after the Lunar New Year holidays as the seemingly endless flow of migrant workers dries up. More and more workers in the traditional manufacturing belts in the Pearl River and Yangtze River deltas are staying back in their home villages in the countryside due to rapid urbanisation and economic development in China's interior. [Photo/Agencies] 















A migrant worker looks at a job advertisement for a swimwear factory at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011. [Photo/Agencies]





Recruiters hold up job advertisements for migrant labour at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011





Job advertisements are seen at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011. [Photo/Agencies]


----------



## Brotherhood

*China reduces US debt holdings in December - People's Daily Online* February 16, 2011 






*China, the biggest buyer of US government debts, reduced its holdings in December for the second straight month*, the Treasury Department said yesterday.

*China's holdings of Treasury debt dropped 0.4 percent to $892 billion. The declines follow four months of increases*, the Associated Press quoted the department data as saying.

*China's ownership of US government debt, now slightly below the $895 billion it held a year ago, is a small-step tactical restructuring of its forex reserve investment portfolio. The country has been buying sovereign bonds of a wider variety of governments, including more European countries, to diversify its holding portfolio*, Chinese analysts said.

*Overall, foreign holdings of US Treasury securities rose 0.6 percent $4.37 trillion. Britain and Japan ramped up their purchases of US government debt in December, the AP report said. Japan, the second-largest buyer of US government debts, boosted its holdings 0.7 percent to $883.6 billion, while, Britain, the third-largest, increased its holdings 5.8 percent to $541.3 billion.*

*The U.S. government is selling huge amounts of debt to finance record-high deficits. This year's deficit is forecast to reach $1.6 trillion*, the highest ever.

*Overseas demand for Treasury bonds helps lower the interest rate the U.S. government pays on its debt. If the United States had to finance its debt through U.S. investors alone, the government would have to pay higher rates*, the report said.

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*ABAC: Chinese economy expects strong growth - People's Daily Online* 

*According to an economic outlook report from an Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) business advisory body, China's economy is expected to remain strong in 2011, but inflationary pressures are likely to rise further due to rising food prices.*

*According to the report, Chinese authorities are looking to ensure that the inflationary pressures do not "spill over" into price pressures in other areas of the economy or into inflationary expectations, which may lead to further cuts in lending quotas and more hikes in reserve requirements and interest rates.*

John Denton, the chair of the Finance and Economics Working Group of the APEC Business Advisory Council (ABAC), presented the report.

The organization, which opened its first meeting this year in China's southern city of Guangzhou, has been assigned to prepare topics for discussion with APEC leaders when they convene in Hawaii later this year.

*China's consumer price index (CPI), which is a main gauge of inflation, rose 4.9 percent year on year in January. The increase was 0.3 percentage point higher than the December figure from last year. However, the figure is 5.1 percent lower than in November, which was a 28-month high.*

*China's robust growth in household spending, manufacturing investment and exports will offset a slowdown in property-related and urban fixed-asset investments. The decline was partly induced by government measures designed to cool "overheated" real estate markets*, said the report.

Due to the Chinese government's mandate for increasing minimum wages and the upward pressure on other wages and salaries due to emerging labor shortages,* the report predicted continuous growth in household spending from rapid income gains in coastal provinces and other areas.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's foreign trade up 44 percent in January - People's Daily Online* February 16, 2011 

*China's imports and exports in January 2011 amounted to 295 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 44 percent year on year*, according to news from the website of the Ministry of Commerce. 

*ASEAN is China's third largest trading partner, and bilateral trade with the bloc of Southeast Asian nations totaled 28.9 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 34 percent compared to the same period of last year. *

*In January, bilateral trade between China and Europe reached 46 billion U.S. dollars, growing 30 percent, and bilateral trade between China and the United States amounted to 36.9 billion U.S. dollars, increasing by 39 percent.*

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chongqing to launch 10 million square meters of public housing - People's Daily Online* February 16, 2011






*Starting from Feb. 12, 2011, Chongqing began to receive low-rent public housing applications*. It will open 10 million square meters of public housing for applications this year, *which is nearly half of the total area of commercial housing sold in Chongqing main city in 2010.* 

*The first batch of low-rent public housing, with an area of about 4 million square meters (about 67,000 sets), will be available on March 2 and the second batch in October 2011*. After that, citizens who have handled relevant procedures can gradually move into the homes.

*Chongqing started construction on 13 million square meters of public rental housing last year, will begin construction on 13.5 million square meters this year and plans to construct 13.5 million square meters next year. The combined 40 million square meters of public rental housing will solve housing problems for about 2 million people.*

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Shanghai offshore investment hits 2.42 bln USD in 2010 - People's Daily Online February 16, 2011 

*Shanghai-based Chinese companies made a combined investment of 2.42 billion U.S. dollars abroad in 2010, up 57 percent from the previous year, helping the metropolis remain a primary base for Chinese offshore investment during the past five years.*

*The latest data from the city's commerce bureau show that about 10 percent of last year's 301 offshore investment projects were valued at more than 10 million U.S. dollars.* These multi-million-dollar projects include the stake acquisition of Belgium-based Zeebrugge APM Terminals by Shanghai International Port Group Co, China's largest port operator.

*Shanghai's offshore investment stood at only 530 million U.S. dollars in 2006. It surged in the following four years. The city's total offshore investment from 2006 to 2010 reached 5.85 billion U.S. dollars. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Why the Chinese are not inspired by Egypt



> By David Pilling
> Published: February 16 2011 20:37 | Last updated: February 16 2011 20:37
> Today we are all Egyptians, Ai Weiwei, the Chinese artist, tweeted as, half a world away, Hosni Mubaraks power structure crumbled to dust. It took only 18 days for the collapse of a military regime which was in power for 30 years, he wrote. Chinas Communist party, he joked, had been in power for twice as long and might take that little bit longer to topple.
> 
> The sight of hundreds of thousands of people pouring into Cairos Tahrir Square has rekindled memories of an ill-fated, student-led occupation of another city square: Tiananmen in 1989. Lurking beneath that comparison has been an implied thought. If only Chinese people were fully aware of what their Egyptian brethren had achieved, they might be tempted to have another go.
> 
> Some western analysts have naively bought into the notion that if you just take care of growth, people will be willing to suspend all manner of other demands, writes Howard French, a journalist with long China experience, in The Atlantic, a US magazine. Egypt, he says, gives the lie to this presumption. A society in its entirety, from the lowliest workers to the privileged professional class, wants a cluster of goods: economic growth, transparency, accountability, and a say in who governs it.
> 
> That Egypt raises some awkward questions for Beijing is undeniable. That is why, particularly in the early stages of the uprising, its censors worked overtime to put a gloss on events. Official dispatches focused on the evacuation of Chinese citizens from a chaotic and dangerous Cairo, without bothering to analyse overly what had provoked such a mass disturbance.
> 
> Yet it would be wrong to conclude that Beijing lives in fear of an Egypt-inspired eruption at home. *Official coverage of the past few days of the revolution was not as restricted as some western reports made out. The China Daily, the official English language newspaper, might not be entirely representative of the Chinese language media, but its front page story included a description of the jubilation felt by Egyptian crowds. On Sina and other mainstream websites, there was ample discussion of how food inflation  again a problem in China  was a catalyst for the uprisings in both Tahrir and Tiananmen Square.*
> 
> Caixin, a business magazine founded by Hu Shuli, a standard-bearer of liberal journalism, went much further with an editorial that challenged the prevailing assumption  encouraged by the authorities  that democracies are prone to disorder. It is autocracy that creates chaos, while democracy breeds peace, it said. Supporting an autocracy is in reality trading short-term interests for long-term costs.
> 
> There are echoes of Egypt in China to be sure. But they are faint. To watch Tahrir Square from Tiananmen Square this week was to be conscious that the differences outweigh the similarities.
> 
> A population, as Mr French suggests, cannot be bought off with airports, roads and double-digit growth alone. But these things help. Despite the gross iniquities and daily injustices, *China is buzzing with optimism. *Most people  up to and including a 70-year-old farmer I met this week in the poor central province of Henan, turfed off his land to make way for an industrial park  say China is progressing and that life is getting better.
> 
> *We looked at what was going on in Egypt and thought: What a mess, says Pan Xiaoli, a western-educated television presenter for the Shanghai Media Group, who says the principal concerns&#8201;for the&#8201;Chinese are public order, job opportunities and the chance to improve their lives.*
> 
> Just as potently, there is pride in Chinas growing international clout. Contrast that with Egypt, where 30 years of misrule have produced a stagnant economy and an atmosphere of national drift.
> 
> Teng Biao, a human rights activist and friend of Liu Xiaobo, the jailed winner of this years Nobel peace prize, says the lessons of Egypt are dulled partly by censorship and fear. But apathy and growing prosperity play their part. Ordinary people do not really care what happens in other countries, he says. A lot of people are brainwashed and are not so interested in political topics.
> 
> As Mr Teng points out, there are 80,000-90,000 mass protests each year. That hardly suggests an entirely contented and acquiescent people. But protesters are unlikely to rally around the idea of democracy itself and more likely to take on concrete issues related to land rights, corruption, mistrials, wages and the environment. That is partly because there is more leeway  sometimes  to protest about such matters but also because, to many, they seem more pressing.
> 
> Pan Wei, a professor of international studies at Peking University, argues that Washington has more to fear than Beijing from the Egyptian revolution. The wests instincts are to cheer another victory for democracy, he says. But the truth is the US has lost its staunchest Arabic ally. That means Washington, desperately trying to extricate itself from a quagmire in Afghanistan and Iraq, may get sucked back into the quicksand of an uncertain Middle East. And that, implies Professor Pan, would suit Beijing just fine.
> 
> david.pilling@ft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hong Kong airport named best in world for fifth year - People's Daily Online* 
February 17, 2011 






*Airports Council International named Hong Kong International Airport on Wednesday the worlds No.1 among airports serving more than 40 million passengers annually.*

*2010 was the fifth consecutive year that the Hong Kong airport has received this honor*. In the annual Airport Service Quality survey, conducted by Skytrax, a U.K.-based consultancy firm,* it was rated as excellent or very good by 99 percent of the survey respondents, achieving a record high of 4.78 out of 5.00. *

*Passengers favor the Hong Kong airport mainly due to its availability and cleanliness of the lavatories, the comfortableness of the waiting areas, the ambience, the security and the customs inspection.*

*Participants in this survey, who came from 140 airports*, were asked to rate airports on a variety of measures, such as general ambience, check-in efficiency, staff courtesy, cleanliness and comfortableness of the waiting rooms.

*Currently a third runway is scheduled to be constructed as the current two runways are now near capacity. The airport was initially planned in 1992 to serve 87 million passengers and 9 million tons of cargo.*






*"Hong Kong outperforms its population size on the world stage because of its connectivity. That drives the economy and creates jobs. To protect the airport's competitiveness, sufficient capacity is needed to support growth,"* said Giovanni Bisignani, director-general and CEO of the International Air Transport Association (IATA), in an address to the Aerospace Forum Asia in Hong Kong. 

*He also said: "The 900-million-[U.S.-dollar] midfield terminal project will provide the passenger handling capability. I am here to make a strong plea to move forward with a third runway."*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> *Manufacturing belts in labour shortage - People's Daily Online* February 16, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiters hold up job advertisements for migrant labour at a job market in Yiwu, Zhejiang province, February 15, 2011


 
Remember the days after state factory layoff, when Chinese workers would wait for months on the street corners holding similar signs. How the times have changed....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's FDI up 23.4% in January - People's Daily Online* February 17, 2011






*Foreign direct investment (FDI) into China rose by 23.4 percent year on year in January to 10.03 billion U.S. dollars*, said Yao Jian, spokesman of the Ministry of Commerce, Thursday.

*A total of 2,243 new foreign-invested enterprises were approved in January*, an increase of 20.2 percent year on year, Yao said.

*The services sector received 4.69 billion U.S. dollars of FDI, up 31.8 percent from January last year. While FDI inflows in the manufacturing sector rose 18.9 percent to 4.7 billion U.S. dollars.*

*Yao said the growth of FDI into west China was higher than the national average. The western region attracted 510 million U.S. dollars of FDI in January, a year-on-year increase of 81.1 percent.*

*Investment in the eastern region grew 23 percent year on year to 8.98 billion U.S. dollars, while investment in the central region fell 2 percent year on year to 540 million U.S. dollars.* 

Source:Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Full steam ahead for shipbuilders' plans to retain market position - People's Daily Online* February 17, 2011 

*Production capacity forecast of China Shipbuilding industry in 2005-2012 (Schematic)*






*China plans to maintain its current global market share of 40 percent in the shipbuilding industry during the next five years, further consolidating its dominant position in the field*, said Zhang Guangqin, head of the China Association of the National Shipbuilding Industry. 

*"To keep such a market share is by no means easy. China still lags behind South Korea and Japan in terms of technologies and production capability of high value-added vessels,"* Zhang said in an exclusive interview with China Daily. 

*"Once the world market is affected by oversupply, Chinese shipbuilders will be challenged by a higher technology threshold and new shipbuilding standards imposed by the international community,"* he added. 

*According to industry estimates for the near future, the production capacity of the global shipbuilding industry may expand by 200 million deadweight tons every year, but demand will remain at 156 million deadweight tons, with nearly a quarter oversupplied. *

A deadweight ton comprises the sum of the weights of cargo, fuel, fresh water, ballast water, provisions, passengers, and crew. 

In the meantime, *industry analysts have predicted the Chinese shipbuilding industry will be seriously challenged by overcapacity from this year onwards. *

*"Now that we have enough production capacity, it's high time that we improved our technological strength and management skills. More investment will be encouraged to flow into the research and development sector,"* Zhang said. 

According to Zhang, sh*ipbuilders in China should upgrade their vessels to meet the growing demand of vessels with high value-added while fostering their own technologies in building vessels for special use*, such as liquid gas carriers, and multi-purpose vessels. Chinese shipyards have long had a reputation for being low-priced and fast, but not sophisticated or advanced. *As global demand is gradually picking up in the wake of the global financial depression, China displaced South Korea as the top global shipbuilder in 2010. *

*That year, the country's completed shipbuilding orders jumped by 54.6 percent year-on-year to a record high of 65.6 million deadweight tons, the volume of new ship orders rose almost three times year-on-year to 72.35 million deadweight tons, and the volume of orders in hand grew by 4.1 percent year-on-year to 195.9 million deadweight tons*, according to data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology. 

In the meantime, statistics from Clarkson, the world's largest shipping research institute, show that *China took an average of 45 percent - the largest - of the global volume in the categories outlined above in 2010, followed by South Korea and Japan. *

*"Affected by the oversupply, international competition is becoming fiercer. Shipbuilders today across the world are participating in green economy, trying to cut their energy consumption through advanced technologies,"* Zhang added. 

In 2010, the International Maritime Organization discussed and passed a slew of amendments which are consistent with developing environmentally friendly technologies, including cutting greenhouse gas emissions and new noise-proofing standards. 

*"China should also take part in making new rules and standards by developing our own technologies, or our vessels will become obsolete and end up being abandoned by the market,"* Zhang said. 

He also said that besides oversupply, appreciation of the yuan and rising costs of labor and raw materials have narrowed companies' profit margins. Ultimately, orders will only come to famous large companies, resulting in an industrial consolidation. 

*In 2010, China's top 20 shipbuilders accounted for 67.6 percent of the country's overall volume of completed ships,* according to a report released by the China Association of the National Shipbuilding Industry. 

*Oversupply in the shipbuilding industry became a global concern, forcing giants in the field to withdraw from the industry. *

China Daily


----------



## cross1993

CardSharp said:


> Remember the days after state factory layoff, when Chinese workers would wait for months on the street corners holding similar signs. How the times have changed....


 
That is not good news.
We have solved the employment problem, but our population advantages was consumes over.


----------



## CardSharp

cross1993 said:


> That is not good news.
> We have solved the employment problem, but our population advantages was consumes over.


 
Growth will slow I think but if we can restructure around the existing labour force, hopefully growth will continue. We are now entering the period of rapid rises wages and in living standards. Look for GDP per person to shoot to 10,000 USD in 5 or 6 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cross1993

CardSharp said:


> Growth will slow I think but if we can restructure around the existing labour force, hopefully growth will continue. We are now entering the period of rapid rises wages and in living standards. Look for GDP per person to shoot to 10,000 USD in 5 or 6 years.


 
Yes, now we need to expand domestic demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT

China&#8217;s passion for property lacks the bubble factor



> By Henny Sender
> Published: February 17 2011 14:48 | Last updated: February 17 2011 14:48
> Chinese people welcomed in the Year of the Rabbit this year visiting family, playing mahjong, betting on the horses (among other things), and inspecting the latest flats for sale.
> 
> Buying property has become a national passion in China. Last week, Beijing announced further measures in its campaign to cool down both demand for property and real estate prices. It raised interest rates in an effort to induce people to keep money in the banks. It adjusted the way the property price index is calculated in much the same way it earlier adjusted the consumer price index to minimise the impact of rising food prices on inflation. It told foreigners that unless they had paid taxes for a number of years in a given city, they would be unable to buy property.
> 
> Despite these efforts, though, the betting on the mainland is that the game will continue. Virtually nobody in China thinks there is any chance of a crash in the property market, for a mix of fundamental and self interested reasons.
> 
> For one thing, there are a lot of vested interests in the government itself that have a stake in rising prices. Most local government revenue comes from land sales. If land prices fall, governments take in less money. So while Beijing announces the latest edicts in a loud voice, local governments undermine that policy in whispers.
> 
> The bankers, too, prefer to ignore Beijing&#8217;s wishes. The banks are run by bureaucrats who are all Party members and serve at the behest of the regulators. But beneath the senior echelons of the banks are staffers who wish to grow their loan books and circumvent restrictions on loan growth.
> 
> Evasive measures were very successful last year, when loan growth exceeded official targets by a wide margin. This year the voices from Beijing have become more insistent so mainland bankers are referring clients to their Hong Kong offices for arrangements to get around inconvenient limitations on the mainland and keep the money flowing.
> 
> There are other factors as well. Interest rates remain deeply negative in real terms. Everyone in China is looking for alternatives between the gambling tables of Macau and receiving half a percentage point of interest on deposits from their (unfriendly) local bank.
> 
> Today, these people can put their money out through private channels for more generous returns. For the first time there is a class of wealthy entrepreneurs with enough scale that they have become a significant source of funding, particularly for property. Developers in China cannot get loans to actually acquire land. They can only borrow after they have secured the land. That does not matter much for the larger developers who are listed and cash rich, but it does gives rise to an irritating sequence problem for developers who are not.
> 
> The problem is solved by introducing developers to well-heeled entrepreneurs who are the clients of the wealth management arms of the banks. Developers often sell shares of the unit that is responsible for a given property project to entrepreneurs via these bank networks, paying them between 10 per cent and 13 per cent a year for the money. In other cases, entrepreneurs themselves form underground banks in search of lucrative projects.
> 
> Of course, the self-interest of developers and banks does not mean there will not be a crash, just that people want to make money from property. More important from a fundamental viewpoint is the fact that the Chinese market lacks the classic symptoms of a bubble today.
> 
> One of the reasons why the US and Japanese housing booms were so fragile was the extent to which those booms were financed with borrowed money. If leverage is one of the key worrying signs, there is not much of it in China right now, either at the level of builder or buyer.
> 
> Also, in contrast again to the US and Japan, incomes in China are rising. Indeed, analysts say that, at least in China&#8217;s second tier cities such as Chengdu or Dalian or Xian, incomes are rising at a faster pace than housing prices. Moreover, many developers are producing affordable middle class housing and not just luxury flats and shopping malls. The prosperity is spreading with the infrastructure, from the outskirts of Beijing to the outskirts of the whole country.
> 
> True, official statistics suggest that fixed asset investment accounts for 70 per cent of economic activity and much of that figure comes from property investment. That suggests that the supply of everything that China builds will one day vastly exceed demand. But, as with so many statistics, many analysts dismiss this fear. For example, they point out that when an American buys a car, the purchase counts as consumption but when a Chinese household does so, it counts as investment.
> 
> Next year is the year of the Dragon, a particularly auspicious year in China. Property owners, if not potential buyers, are betting they will be even more prosperous when that time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sina Weibo valuation triples to $5.8 billion - People's Daily Online* February 18, 2011







Ye Fangzhao, a 25-year-old freelance brochure editor for auto companies, abandoned his Twitter account a year ago to start using Sina Weibo, a Chinese equivalent. Now he's on the micro-blogging service 10 hours a day to connect with motoring experts and keep up with trends. 

"I don't need to go to bookstores or buy magazines," says Ye, who lives in Xiamen, Fujian province. "It saves me time and money." 

Sina Corp is targeting people such as Ye to win more attention from China's Internet users. Chief Executive Officer Charles Chao says he hopes Weibo's popularity will help Sina transform from a news portal to a social networking environment that lures outside developers. 

*Sina has 87 percent of the Chinese micro-blogging market by the time spent browsing, according to Eric Wen, an analyst at Mirae Asset Securities Co in Hong Kong. That helped triple its value to $5.8 billion on the Nasdaq Stock Market in New York by Tuesday. The Weibo service alone may be worth $2 billion, half of it from advertising potential*, Wen said in a Jan 25 report. 

*"Weibo is the best opportunity for Sina to transform into an Internet platform,"* says Ma Yuan, a Beijing-based analyst with Bocom International Holdings Co, who has a buy rating on the company.* "It is becoming the next killer application on the Internet and mobile phones." *

*"Our strategy is to build a platform that is open to everybody,"* says Chao. *"We hope people will join and create content and applications for all to use." *

Sina Weibo's posts are limited to 140 characters. Twitter was the model for Sina as it built on its popularity as a news portal and celebrity blogging site to expand into social networking, Chao says. Innovations added by Sina include allowing users to comment on other people's posts, as well as upload videos and pictures. 

*Sina started its micro-blogging service at least four months before its three main rival portals: Tencent Holdings Ltd, Sohu.com Inc and Netease.com Inc's163. *

*"In China, Weibo has become synonymous with Sina,"* says Sabrina Dong, an analyst at Analysis International, a research company in Beijing. *"It has the strongest brand." *

Sina hasn't released the number of its Weibo users since claiming 50 million by last October. 

Source:China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to spend $1.3t on new rail, road infrastructure - People's Daily Online* February 19, 2011 





A booth for Daqin Railway Co at a railway equipment expo in Beijing. Shares of Daqin Railway may rise as the nation's transport infrastructure is upgraded, according to Morgan Stanley. (Photo / China Daily)


*China plans to spend at least $1.3 trillion over the next five years to ease transport and freight bottlenecks, creating a windfall for companies such as Daqin Railway Co and Anhui Expressway Co.*

Rising wages and land costs in the coastal provinces that have underpinned China's industrial development for three decades are forcing manufacturers, including Ford Motor Co, Pfizer Inc and Foxconn Technology Group, to move production inland to cut costs. That's strained China's ability to transport goods within the country, prompting a spending program the size of the Swiss economy during the past two years on roads, railways and airports.

*"A huge part of China hasn't been part of the global economy,"* said Brian Jackson, an emerging-markets strategist at Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong.* "As that changes, it's going to have a similar effect to what you saw with coastal China joining the world economy."*

The development of inland provinces, such as Shanxi and Anhui, is driving an expansion of rail capacity that may help shares of Datong-based Daqin Railway rise 86 percent to 16.03 yuan ($2.4), according to Morgan Stanley. Hefei-based toll road operator Anhui Expressway may rise 44 percent to HK$9 ($1.2) as inland growth is boosted by companies moving from the east coast, says Macquarie Capital Securities.

*China has spent $569 billion on fixed-asset investment in railways and roads over the past two years. That may help to more than double the country's share of world exports to 23 percent in the next decade,* according to China International Capital Corp economist Zhang Zhiwei.

*Over the next five years China will spend as much as 3.5 trillion yuan on railway construction, 750 billion yuan on rail rolling stock, 3.5 trillion yuan to 4 trillion yuan on highways, 300 billion yuan to 350 billion yuan on airports, and 900 billion yuan on ports,* according to Macquarie.

*The nation's 2 trillion yuan in spending on a high-speed rail network will give it almost as much track by next year as the entire rest of the world, even before the 16,000-kilometer network is completed in 2020. More than 7,000 kilometers of track have already been laid and another 6,000 kilometers are scheduled to open by 2012.*
Bloomberg News

By Kevin Hamlin, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Brotherhood said:


> *China to spend $1.3t on new rail, road infrastructure - People's Daily Online* February 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A booth for Daqin Railway Co at a railway equipment expo in Beijing. Shares of Daqin Railway may rise as the nation's transport infrastructure is upgraded, according to Morgan Stanley. (Photo / China Daily)
> 
> 
> *China plans to spend at least $1.3 trillion over the next five years to ease transport and freight bottlenecks, creating a windfall for companies such as Daqin Railway Co and Anhui Expressway Co.*
> 
> Rising wages and land costs in the coastal provinces that have underpinned China's industrial development for three decades are forcing manufacturers, including Ford Motor Co, Pfizer Inc and Foxconn Technology Group, to move production inland to cut costs. That's strained China's ability to transport goods within the country, prompting a spending program the size of the Swiss economy during the past two years on roads, railways and airports.
> 
> *"A huge part of China hasn't been part of the global economy,"* said Brian Jackson, an emerging-markets strategist at Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong.* "As that changes, it's going to have a similar effect to what you saw with coastal China joining the world economy."*
> 
> The development of inland provinces, such as Shanxi and Anhui, is driving an expansion of rail capacity that may help shares of Datong-based Daqin Railway rise 86 percent to 16.03 yuan ($2.4), according to Morgan Stanley. Hefei-based toll road operator Anhui Expressway may rise 44 percent to HK$9 ($1.2) as inland growth is boosted by companies moving from the east coast, says Macquarie Capital Securities.
> 
> *China has spent $569 billion on fixed-asset investment in railways and roads over the past two years. That may help to more than double the country's share of world exports to 23 percent in the next decade,* according to China International Capital Corp economist Zhang Zhiwei.
> 
> *Over the next five years China will spend as much as 3.5 trillion yuan on railway construction, 750 billion yuan on rail rolling stock, 3.5 trillion yuan to 4 trillion yuan on highways, 300 billion yuan to 350 billion yuan on airports, and 900 billion yuan on ports,* according to Macquarie.
> 
> *The nation's 2 trillion yuan in spending on a high-speed rail network will give it almost as much track by next year as the entire rest of the world, even before the 16,000-kilometer network is completed in 2020. More than 7,000 kilometers of track have already been laid and another 6,000 kilometers are scheduled to open by 2012.*
> Bloomberg News
> 
> By Kevin Hamlin, China Daily


 
that's a insane amount of money


----------



## tanlixiang28776

casual said:


> that's a insane amount of money


 
It' cheaper than trying to buy enough airplanes and cars for the country when oil prices are rising.


----------



## CardSharp

I'm glad that the Chinese government has the foresight to plan ahead unlike here in North America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

casual said:


> that's a insane amount of money


 
if you buy 300 million new cars at 10000 dollars each, You'd need 3 trillion.


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-tech zone to introduce large projects - People's Daily Online* 
February 20, 2011 






*The Chengdu Hi-tech Zone in this capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province will devote major efforts to introducing large projects*, according to Han Chunlin, chief of the zone's administrative committee.

During the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010),* the zone witnessed rapid development and a number of world-class multinationals invested there, enabling Chengdud to be an influential city in the global electronic information industry.*

*The added value of the electronic information was 19 billion yuan ($2.9 billion), an increase of 8.6 folds over the figure for the 10th Five-Year Plan (2000-2005),* Han said.

*The zone, which has drawn more than 50 Fortune 500 firms, will continue to introduce major projects during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), *he said.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Three Chinese airports rank among world's best - People's Daily Online* February 18, 2011 





*Hong Kong International Airport*

Airports Council International (ACI) announced recently the results of its airport services survey for 2010, and five Asia-Pacific airports swept the "Global Best Airport" award, including Incheon International Airport, Singapore's Changi International Airport, the Hong Kong International Airport, Beijing Capital International Airport and Shanghai Pudong International Airport. 





* Beijing Capital International Airport*

Airports Council International gave awards according to 250,000 air passengers' evaluations last year, which rated airports in 34 categories, such as airport services, facilities and business. The Airports Council International is the highest aviation authority in the aviation field, and it has made airport service quality evaluations on more than 1,700 airports worldwide each year since 1993.





*Shanghai Pudong International Airport.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## SpArK

*Jaguar, Land Rover and Great Wall explore China tie​*




Beijing: Tata Motors&#8217; Jaguar and Land Rover unit is in talks with top Chinese sport utility vehicle maker Great Wall Motor Co. about a potential China tie-up, two executives said on Monday.

Jaguar and Land Rover are among a very few top-line global brands that do not have manufacturing arrangements in China, where BWM, Audi and others have already racking up stellar sales.

&#8220;The two companies are exploring opportunities for a cooperative effort. Senior executives of Jaguar and Land Rover came over and visited our plant earlier this month,&#8221; a Great Wall executive said.

&#8220;It&#8217;s fair to say that contacts between the two parties have already passed the initial stage, but no final decision has been reached so far,&#8221; a second executive with direct knowledge of the talks said.

Great Wall chairman Wei Jianjun met with Jaguar and Land Rover&#8217;s senior executives during their China tour, said the second executive.

The Jaguar and Land Rover unit, which Tata bought from Ford Motor Co. in 2008 for $2.3 billion, was initially loss-making, but it made a turnaround in the last few quarters and posted a profit of Rs. 19.58 billion for the three months ended December.

A tie-up in China, the world&#8217;s top auto market, would help solidify Jaguar and Land Rover&#8217;s longer term growth, industry insiders said.

Tata Motor units have had contacts with other potential partners in China, including Chery Motor and Jiangling Motors Corp.

Fuji Heavy Industries, Japan&#8217;s smallest carmaker, said late last year it was in talks with Chery to make Subaru vehicles in a planned $360 million plant in northern China.

A partnership with Jaguar and Land Rover would also be complementary for Great Wall, which currently makes mass-market products, including sedans and pickup trucks.

Jaguar, Land Rover and Great Wall explore China tie - Corporate News - livemint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arslankhan

Welcome to 4x business high benefits for you. It's free. watch it movies

FOREX TREND


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed train starts test run - People's Daily Online* February 21, 2011





A new high-speed train steamed into Zaozhuang West Station in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shangdong Province on Feb. 20. The new generation of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway started a test run on its Shanghai section that runs from Zaozhuang West Station to Shanghai Hongqiao. The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail service will provide a four-hour link between the twin cosmopolitan cities in China and become fully operational late 2011.(Source: Vip.people.com.cn)


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nation to be world's top grocery market - People's Daily Online* February 21, 2011 

*China will overtake the US to become the world's biggest grocery market next year and by 2015 it will be joined in the top five by Russia, as well as India and Brazil,* according to a study published Saturday.

*International food and grocery analyst IGD forecasts China's grocery market would top 1 trillion euros ($1.4 trillion) in 2015.*

*That compares with 2010 figures which saw the US rack up $911 billion in grocery sales, ahead of China's $817 billion.*

*By 2015, India will be in third place, with a grocery market worth about $586 billion, ahead of Russia on $539 billion and Brazil on $452 billion*, IGD said, adding its forecasts assumed exchange rates remained at their average levels for 2010.

*That would see Japan, third placed in 2010, drop out of the top five, India move up from fourth to third and Russia from seventh to fourth.

Brazil is expected to retain the fifth position it captured in 2010 by overtaking France.*

*"In 2015, the combined grocery markets of Brazil, Russia, India and China will be worth $3 trillion and they will have a collective population of over 3 billion people,"* said IGD's Joanne Denney-Finch.

Source: Global Times


----------



## Alpha_Fox

no_name said:


> if you buy 300 million new cars at 10000 dollars each, You'd need 3 trillion.


 
And not to mention the oil you need to power them.
That would mean even more money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China becomes biggest investor in Myanmar - People's Daily Online* February 22, 2011

*China, building on its warm relations with Myanmar, has become the Southwest Asia country's largest foreign investor*, a report said Monday.

*The Myanmar-language Weekly Eleven says that China poured more than $3 billion into Myanmar from November last year through January this year.*

*The increased investment has brought China's cumulative investment in Myanmar since 1988 to $9.6 billion, as compared to Thailand's $9.56 billion,* the Weekly Eleven said.

The news report, citing an unnamed official from the Union of Myanmar Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said *China's major new investments were in hydropower, natural gas and infrastructure projects to lay a solid foundation for an economic take-off in one of the least developed ASEAN countries.* 

*There have been no major new Western investments in recent years in Myanmar because of tough economic sanctions imposed by the United States,* reports said. 

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China and Russia to build joint natural reserve at border region - People's Daily Online* February 22, 2011 

A border city in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and Russia's Province of Amur will jointly build a cross-border nature reserve.

*The new reserve, with a total area of 130,000 hectares, will be built to protect wild animals such as bears, roedeers and boars, and promote the area's biodiversity, said Jiang Kun*, chief of the environment protection bureau of Heihe City.

*Expected to be completed by the end of this year, it will become the first reserve situates across the China-Russia border, covering land, river and islands.*

Ofitserov Vasily, deputy chief of Amur's natural resources department, said the same system should be adopted to manage the reserve.

*"Heihe City and the Amur's capital city Blagoveshchensk are separated by the Amur River (Heilong River in Chinese). We share the same river, and now we will make joint efforts to protect the resources in the reserve," *said Ofitserov.

*The reserve will be composed of 70,000 hectares in Russia, which is an expanded version of the current Simonovsky natural reserve in Amur, and 60,000 hectares in China.*

Source:Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-Kazakhstan high-speed railway contract sealed - People's Daily Online* February 23, 2011 







*China and Kazakhstan will jointly build a high-speed railway connecting the central Asian nation's cities of Astana and Almaty, with the project to be completed in 2015,* Askar Mamin, the president of Kazakhstan Railways, said yesterday in Beijing.

*Trains on the 1,050-kilometer-long double-track planned line connecting Kazakhstan's capital Astana with its biggest city Almaty will run at a maximum speed of 350km per hour, serving 5 million passengers annually, said Mamin, adding that a memorandum of understanding has been signed with China's railways. The line will use the most advanced Chinese technology and new-generation locomotives and cars*.

Kazakhstan President Nursultan Nazarbayev arrived in Beijing on Monday for a three-day state visit.

*The two nations also signed a contract worth several billion dollars for long-term Kazakhstan supplies of uranium to China, part of a cooperation program with Guangdong Nuclear Power Co*, Kazakhstan's Samruk-Kazyna National Welfare Fund Chairman Kairat Kelimbetov told the Kazinform news agency.

Source: Shanghai Daily/Agencies

*The two sides also agreed on a US$1 billion plan for the Export-Import Bank of China to finance construction of an oil refinery in the Kazakh city of Atyrau*, Kelimbetov said.

Source: Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Africa investment to hit $50 billion by 2015 - People's Daily Online* February 24, 2011 






*A fast-growing China is shipping more of its investments to the less-developed African continent, and the Standard Bank Group Ltd has predicted the country's gross investments in Africa will rise to $50 billion by 2015. *

*The bank also estimates bilateral trade between the two is expected to hit $300 billion by 2015, double the 2010 figure*, The Bloomberg News reported Wednesday. 

*Thanks to China's huge capital inflows, Africa's gross domestic product will rise by around 6 percent annually through 2015*, the bank said. 

*"Trade and investment routes in Africa are being recalibrated as economic momentum shifts to the East,"* The Bloomberg News quoted George Fang, China head of mining and metals, as saying in a research report. *"This has been further intensified by the turmoil in advanced economies."*

*China is investing in African infrastructure projects that will lay a foundation for economic take-offs in African countries. The move "will make investment viable while leaving a future economic legacy" for African nations,* Fang said. 

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China develops third generation of automotive steel - People's Daily Online* February 24, 2011 

The China Iron and Steel Research Institute Group announced in Beijing on Feb. 21 that it took the lead in successfully developing the third generation of automotive steel and applied this technology into the industrial products trial stage.

*According to the group, the newly-developed material is expected to be applied commercially in 2014 in China by some automakers*, including Beijing Hyundai and FAW-Volkswagen, a major passenger sedan manufacturer jointly ventured by First Automobile Works Group Corporation of China and Volkswagen AG, Audi AG and Volkswagen Automobile (China) Investment Co., Ltd.

*As the largest auto producer in the world, China manufactured around 18.3 million cars in 2010, which has meant an increasing number of traffic accidents.* According to data from the Traffic Management Bureau, there were 99,000 traffic accidents in the first six months of 2010, which killed 27,000 and caused 117,000 injured as well as 410 million yuan of direct property loss.

*"After the application of the third generation of automotive steel, it is more likely for drivers to survive in the accident," *said Weng Yuqing, an academician from the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

*Weng said at present, basically all cars in the world were made of the first generation of automotive steel. The third generation steel possesses high strength and high ductility, which he said was two times better than the first generation in terms of tensile strength and extensibility.*

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Survey: Index of China's innovative cities reaches 50 percent - People's Daily Online* February 24, 2011 

*Beijing, Shenzhen and Shanghai have the highest innovation level among all Chinese cities, and the innovation level index for all Chinese cities has reached more than 50 percent*, according to statistical data released by the Science and Technology Daily.

The evaluation methods of Chinese innovative cities borrowed ideas from the evaluation system and methods of the European Innovation Scoreboard (EIS). It selected 20 cities to participate in the evaluation, including sub-provincial cities, municipalities and so on.

*It is reported that the research group leader said the evaluation criteria adopted the advanced methods of developed countries to measure and calculate the innovation index. After calculation, the overall innovation index, which was 38 percent, surpassed the previous year and increased 3.68 percentage points. *

*Among Beijing, Shenzhen and Shanghai were the highest level of innovative cities in China, especially Beijing ranked the first in innovation resources, innovation input and innovative output area, and was followed by Guangzhou, Nanjing, Tianjin, Hangzhou, Xiamen and Ningbo. The cities of Xi'an, Shenyang, Wuhan, Jinan, Dalian, Harbin, Qingdao were ranked in the middle of the whole country. The cities of Chengdu, Changchun and Chongqing were in the lower level in the whole country. *

*The report shows that under the premise of improving the level of innovation, the level of innovative output has increased 6.13 percentage points.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China ranks 21st on its own global innovation list - People's Daily Online* February 25, 2011 

*China ranked 21st in terms of innovative abilities among the world's 40 most innovative countries*, according to a report issued by the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development (CASTED) on Thursday.

*In the report, China's innovative ability garnered 57.9 points based on a scale of 100 with the United States getting 100 points at the top.*

*The report, China's first on national innovation ability, was mainly based on data from the World Bank, the National Science Foundation of the United States and China's National Bureau of Statistics.*

According to the report,* China ranked first in terms of the number of research personnel and the export of high-tech products. It ranked fourth in total research and development (R&D) investment and third in terms of the number of authorized patents.*

*To better supervise and assess China's drive to transform itself into an innovative country*, CASTED executive vice president Wang Yuan said that the report relied on an assessment system consisting of five major indices and 31 secondary indices.

*Among the five major indices, China's innovation resource and knowledge creation both ranked 33rd in spite of climbing five and six places, respectively, from its 2000 rankings.*

*The rank in innovation performance saw a jump to the ninth spot, up 23 places from 2000 rankings. The country managed to rank 23rd in innovation environment.*

*"Although China has a scale advantage in innovation resource and knowledge creation, it still has a big gap in innovation efficiency, intensity and quality compared to developed countries,"* Wang said.

*China is expected to become an innovative country by 2020, a time when scientific progress is predicted to contribute 60 percent of the nation's economic development and R&D investment would jump to 2.5 percent of the GDP*, according to the country's scientific and technological development blueprint.

*The United States ranks first in the report, followed by Switzerland, the Republic of Korea and Japan. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest 1.5 trillion yuan on aviation - People's Daily Online* February 25, 2011 

*Beijing will invest a mammoth 1.5 trillion yuan ($229 billion) to uplift its aviation sector, including buying 700 new planes and building 45 airports to better serve people's travel demand and aid economic growth.*

Li Jiaxiang, commissioner of Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), the government's air transport regulator, told a news conference in Bejiing Thursday that the 1.5 trillion yuan will be spent in the 12th Five-Year Plan period spanning from 2011 to 2015. 

Demand for air traffic is booming as the world's second-largest economy roars ahead on near double-digit annual economic growth and increasingly affluent Chinese people travel more frequently. 

*It is estimated that 800 million people will travel by air by 2014 by IAEA, and over a quarter of them from China, raising the need for more efficient traffic management and airports.*

In the previous five years, China spent about 950 billion yuan on air travel facilities.

*Li said that by 2015, China will have 220 civilian airports and the fleet of commercial planes will rise to 4,500. Now China has 175 civilian airports in operation and about 2,600 aircraft in its fleet. *

*Despite concerns over economic losses reported by some small regional airports, the construction process will be sped over the next five years*, Li said. 

Li admitted that 130 out of the 175 airports reported *"a rather small amount" in losses last year, totaling 1.68 billion yuan. But "regional airports are public infrastructures, and their construction should not be profit-driven", *he said. 

*Li Lei, a civil aviation analyst at CITIC China Securities, said the increase in the number of airports will also benefit the entire industry,* according to a China Daily report Friday. 

*"With more airports built, it will drive market demand for civil aviation." *

*A total of 267 million air passenger trips were recorded in China in 2010, up 15.8 percent from the previous year*, official figures showed. 

*Domestic airlines reaped profits totaling 35.1 billion yuan in 2010, accounting for 60 percent of the world's total*, CAAC statistics showed. 

The rapid development has benefited foreign aviation industry players as well, amid a huge demand for aircraft and airport facilities, according to Li. 

*Of the 200 billion yuan in commercial deals China made in November when President Hu Jintao visited France, 104.1 billion yuan was spent on civil aviation-related goods. Also, when President Hu visited the United States in January, $19 billion out of the total $45 billion in commercial deals was spent in the aviation sector*, said the report. 

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

It seems that there may be something to Below_freezing's idea that some Chinese researchers are better off working in China than in the west. A friend of my mom's who is working as a post-doc recently complained after a trip back to China that her old research unit is now is so well funded that everyone there makes comparable wages to what she makes here in absolute dollar terms. They have received grants in the hundreds of millions of Yuan with a mandate to spend the money on research before a certain date.


----------



## no_name

I hope they do spend it on research. In the sydney conference I went to it seems nowadays it is getting easier and easier to show some work by contriving up some problem and simulate/ fit a solution using computers and softwares.


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> I hope they do spend it on research. In the sydney conference I went to it seems nowadays it is getting easier and easier to show some work by contriving up some problem and simulate/ fit a solution using computers and softwares.


 
Can't really do that in genomics research.


----------



## below_freezing

no_name said:


> I hope they do spend it on research. In the sydney conference I went to it seems nowadays it is getting easier and easier to show some work by contriving up some problem and simulate/ fit a solution using computers and softwares.


 
This is a horrendous problem in astrophysics, geophysics and analytical chemistry I think. Basically, anything that depends on computer calculations has this problem. You can just simulate bullshit and the computer will give an output.

Not so much in materials science where you need a working device, an actual piece of the material or micrographs. EM physics should be pretty good too, especially experimental research. My friend at Beijing University of Posts and Telecom just did some experimental research on Dynamic Spectrum Access in Cognitive Radio Based on Massive Data Mining Via Spectrum and my social practice in Asialnfo-Linkage Technologies (China) Inc..


----------



## Brotherhood

*China hopes to take lead in int'l hi-tech standards - People's Daily Online* February 25, 2011 

*China has announced its ambition at the National Standardization Conference held on Feb.24 to take the lead in high-tech international standards. China's Standardization Administration (SAC) will launch the promotion and applications of some national technologies standards within key countries and regions.*

*The technologies standards to be marketed cover the domains of electronic information, communications, high-speed rail, advanced equipment manufacture, international economy and technology cooperation, international engineering and construction and so forth.*

*"Currently, the developed countries and regions, such as the European Union, the United States and Japan are dominating the international standards," *said Zhi Shuping, the chief of China's General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine(AQSIQ). *He pointed out the fact that China is still not competitive enough in substantially taking part in the international standardization activities.*

The counterstrategies would focus on the organizational communication within the International Organization for Standardization (ISO), such as undertaking callers and the secretariats of the technological committees and holding the corresponding posts of chief.

*"Meanwhile, we will fully use the huge market of our country in order to add up to the competitive advantages on the global stage,"* said Ji Zhengkun, the SAC Administrator.

He also introduced the latest global promotion development of our national standards.

*In 2010 China began to undertake another 13 secretariats of the international standardization technology departments, such as Traditional Chinese Medical Sciences. And China also submitted 57 proposals, ranking high of the ISO members list.*

*He stressed that the central government will intervene in the process to make a positive impact.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Huawei calls US' bluff on security threat claims


> Bien Perez
> Feb 26, 2011
> 
> Huawei Technologies, the mainland's biggest telecommunications equipment manufacturer, challenged the United States government to conduct a sweeping investigation of the company in an unusual bid to prove it is not a national security risk.
> The unprecedented proposal, which was made public through an open letter released yesterday by Huawei deputy chairman Ken Hu, "could be a turning point in Chinese investment in the US information-technology sector", according to Gary Li, a specialist at the London-based International Institute of Strategic Studies.
> 
> Shenzhen-based Huawei's action followed its recent decision to cancel its US$2 million purchase of part of insolvent IT company 3Leaf Systems after initially refusing a US government commission's request to withdraw from the acquisition on national security grounds.
> 
> "We sincerely hope that the United States government will carry out a formal investigation on any concerns it may have about Huawei," Hu, also the chairman of Huawei's US operations, said. "We believe the results of any thorough government investigation will prove that Huawei is a normal commercial institution and nothing more."
> 
> Founded in 1987, privately held Huawei is the world's second-biggest telecommunications equipment provider and has more than 1,000 employees in the US. Last year, it bought some US$6.1 billion in products and services from US companies.
> 
> Despite Huawei's commitment as a long-term investor in the US, Hu said the company "has encountered a number of misperceptions" about its origin, source of funds, and intentions in the country.
> 
> "These falsehoods have had a significant and negative impact on our business activity," Hu said. "The allegation that Huawei somehow poses a threat to the national security of the United States has centred on a mistaken belief that our company can use our technology to steal confidential information in the United States or launch network attacks on entities in the US at a specific time.
> 
> "There is no evidence that Huawei has violated any security rules."
> 
> Craig Skinner, from market research firm Ovum, described Hu's offer to allow the US government to inspect and audit the company in terms of its security risk as "essentially calling its bluff". "The US has a number of agencies with the capability to conduct this type of assessment, with the most obvious being the National Security Agency," Skinner said. "If this strategy is successful for Huawei then other Chinese vendors would consider the same approach."
> 
> Hong Kong-listed ZTE (SEHK: 0763), the mainland's No 2 telecommunications equipment manufacturer, could be next. It has said the US telecommunications equipment market is "politicised" and less open than many other countries. "Compared with the Chinese market, which is open to all vendors, the US is totally different because of so many regulations," Xu Ming, vice-president for ZTE's wireless product business, said in September.
> 
> While some US politicians may have genuine concerns about national security, they also seem to have the added effect of keeping out low-cost and increasingly high-value Chinese competitors in the world's biggest telecommunications market. "The best way for Chinese companies to grow in the US market is to invest more, but at the same time Americans are absolutely paranoid about Chinese incursions into their economy," Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*OECD invites China, Russia to join new aircraft financing agreement - People's Daily Online* February 26, 2011

*The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development on Friday invited China and Russia to join a new aircraft financing agreement during a signing ceremony in Paris.*

*"Russia is becoming a prominent commercial aircraft producer and China will begin production in the next few years," *Angel Gurria,secretary-general of the OECD, said at the fete attended by negotiators from Brazil, Canada, the European Union, Japan and the United States.

*Participation of all the players in the new rules could make the market function "on a level playing field,"* Gurria said.

Russia and China last year participated in discussions concerning the agreement but have not yet decided to join.

*The agreement aims to unify differences in financing terms and conditions between large and regional jets, and to establish mechanisms to smooth sharp market movement. *

Source:Xinhua


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Turmoil carries risk but promise of huge rewards for Beijing


> Toh Han Shih
> Feb 27, 2011
> 
> Eighteen months ago, during celebrations to mark Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi's 40 ye
> ars in power, the colonel and Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi witnessed the ceremonial laying of tracks in Tripoli for a coastal rail link to be built by China Railway Construction Corporation (SEHK: 1186) (CRCC).
> Now the Chinese government is evacuating 30,000 Chinese nationals from the troubled North African state as Gaddafi's hold on power looks increasingly tenuous.
> 
> "It is clear Gaddafi is in his final days as the net closes around him. The regime is seen as falling and opposition groups are starting to develop regime-change plans," said Hugo Williamson, managing director of the Risk Resolution Group, a British risk-control consultancy.
> 
> Gaddafi did not trust the Libyan army and relied on foreign mercenaries and international bodyguards, Williamson said.
> 
> Analysts said the instability in Libya and other countries in North Africa and the Middle East would hurt China's interests in the short term, but in the long run China would be an economic force in the region.
> 
> Unrest has swept across the Middle East and North Africa. Demonstrations began in Tunisia in December, resulting in Tunisian president Zine el-Abidine Ben Ali fleeing the country on January 14. Late last month, protests began in Cairo against Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak, who resigned and fled Cairo on February 11. Amid fighting in Libya, Gaddafi looks likely to share a similar fate. Demonstrations have also broken out in Bahrain and Yemen.
> 
> At stake for China is its reliance on the Middle East and North Africa for most of its oil imports as well as billions of dollars of investment by Chinese state firms in infrastructure and oil projects in the region.
> 
> In the short and medium terms, Williamson said, there was a risk of anti-Chinese sentiment and possible violence against Chinese nationals in North Africa. "There are some attacks against Chinese nationals and business interests, although it is unclear if this is xenophobically motivated," he said.
> 
> Michael Ackerman, president of the Ackerman Group, a US risk consultancy, said the insurgency in Libya had not shown any signs of xenophobia against Westerners or Chinese.
> 
> "If xenophobia were to develop, it would almost certainly be directed at Westerners, not Chinese," he said.
> 
> But Libya, which is largely tribal, could be on the brink of a devastating civil war which would affect oil prices, Ackerman warned.
> 
> Barry Sautman, associate professor of social sciences at Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, said the eastern part of Libya, the country's main oil producing region, had fallen to rebels.
> 
> Libya accounts for only 3 per cent of China's oil imports, but Sautman said the north African nation's dwindling exports were pushing up oil prices in international markets. "It will take quite a while before Libya's oil production gets back to normal," he said.
> 
> The price of Brent crude oil futures for April rose from US$102.50 per barrel on February 18 to hit US$119.79 per barrel on Thursday, its highest level in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> The revenue and profits of Chinese infrastructure projects in North Africa, including Libya will be hurt, Sautman said. "Huge numbers of skilled Chinese workers in infrastructure and petroleum projects have been evacuated," he said. "Who knows when they will be back?"
> 
> Infrastructure projects were paid according to their progress so any delay would hurt revenue, Sautman said.
> 
> Chinese state-owned enterprises have more than US$14 billion worth of infrastructure and oil projects in Libya, including CRCC's 352 kilometre coastal railway and 800 kilometre north-south railway - worth a combined US$2.6 billion.
> 
> CRCC, listed in Hong Kong and Shanghai, halted all its projects in Libya, manager Yu Xingxi said.
> 
> He said the state-owned enterprise had more than 3,000 Chinese staff in Libya and because it would be difficult to evacuate so many workers it was not sure how many would leave the country.
> 
> Libya is the North African country where CRCC has the most workers and largest projects. CRCC has a smaller number of workers in Algeria, where it is involved in railway projects and the 1,216 kilometre East-West Highway.
> 
> In Egypt, China National Materials (Sinoma), a Hong Kong-listed cement company, employs more than 1,000 people who are building two cement plants. The recent Egyptian unrest had no major impact on Sinoma's cement plant projects, as they were six hours' drive from Cairo, the main theatre of protest, a Sinoma spokesman said.
> 
> Ackerman said the outcome in Egypt had been the best that could be hoped for because the army had remained cohesive and had been able to maintain order.
> 
> In reaction to the unrest in various North African nations, Chinese companies initially pulled senior staff out of the region, but were now considering sending staff back, especially to Egypt, said Ben Simpfendorfer, managing director of China Insider, an economic consultancy.
> 
> North Africa was a major market for China, he said, with more than 35 per cent of China's exports to the continent destined for North Africa.
> 
> "So the change in North African governments creates commercial opportunities, especially for Chinese construction companies," he said.
> 
> For instance, the new Egyptian government remained committed to a market economy and was expected to accelerate infrastructure spending. With Western companies expected to be cautious about sending employees back to the region, Simpfendorfer said opportunities would be created for Chinese companies to fill the gap.
> 
> Liu Wensheng, chief economist at China Communications Construction (SEHK: 1800), China's largest port construction firm, said the impact of the Libyan unrest on Chinese companies should not be great because China had friendly relations with Libya.
> 
> "China's relations with Libya should be stable whatever happens," Liu said.
> 
> The Hong Kong-listed firm has more than 1,000 Chinese employees in residential and road construction projects in Libya.
> 
> Williamson said one of China's key competitive advantages, which had helped it gain a foothold in Africa, was its policy of non-interference in the affairs of governments on the continent. "China has not wanted to be overtly critical of ongoing events, as it wants to keep leaders on its side," he said.
> 
> Williamson said the Chinese had been slow to publicly criticise Gaddafi's government for its aggressive crackdown on protesters, which the colonel likened to the Tiananmen Square crackdown in Beijing in 1989, in contrast with the United States, the European Union and the United Nations.
> 
> "In the longer term, whether China will be punished for this is probably doubtful," he said.
> 
> Chinese investments in Libya are already significant and the need of any Libyan government for oil revenues would probably overshadow concerns about China's relationship with Gaddafi, he said.
> 
> "Ultimately, China's focus is on oil," Williamson said. "China will likely rearrange its policy and court whoever ends up in power."
> 
> However, Mark Sorbara, an associate at Africa Risk Consulting, said the triumph of people power in North Africa would see its governments and citizens - keen to address local youth unemployment - question mainland companies' use of Chinese workers.
> 
> Chinese companies might have to become more transparent in their dealings with North African leaders. "Democracy means increased transparency," Sorbara said. "Chinese companies will have to move towards transparency in their business dealings, just as elites in North African countries will be forced to."



As far as I know, at least some Chinese workers have been robbed by Libyans. Let's hope the situation will calm and development return, for both sides sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

*China eyes 7-pct annual growth, focusing on living standards * 
English.news.cn 2011-02-27 17:40:03 FeedbackPrintRSS 

By Xinhua Writers Meng Na, Zhang Zhengfu






Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao (L) holds an online chat with Internet users at two state news portals in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 27, 2011. The two portals, namely ä¸­åäººæ°å±åå½ä¸­å¤®äººæ°æ¿åºé¨æ·ç½ç« of the central government and ???_???? ???? of the Xinhua News Agency, jointly interviewed Premier Wen on Sunday with questions raised by netizens. (Xinhua/Pang Xinglei) 


BEIJING, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's government will set its annual gross domestic product (GDP) growth target for the 2011-2015 period at 7 percent, and make the improvement of living standards a fundamental aim.

Premier Wen Jiabao, in an on-line chat with the public Sunday, said the GDP target for the 12th Five-Year Program period (2011-2015) was lower than the 7.5 percent target for the 11th Five-Year Program period (2006-2010), when China's economy grew at an actual annual rate of about 10 percent.

"We'll never seek a high economic growth rate and size at the price of the environment, as that would result in unsustainable growth with industrial overcapacity and intensive resource consumption," Wen said.

His chat on the websites of the central government (ä¸­åäººæ°å±åå½ä¸­å¤®äººæ°æ¿åºé¨æ·ç½ç«) and Xinhua News Agency (www.news.cn) came six days before the opening of the annual session of the National People's Congress (NPC), the country's top legislature.

The central government would adopt new performance evaluation criteria for local governments and give more weight to efficiency, environment protection and living standards, said Wen.

"We should change the criteria for evaluating officials' work. The supreme criterion for assessing their performance is whether the people feel happy and satisfied, rather than skyscrapers," the premier noted.

Netizens raised about 400,000 questions for Wen. He answered about 20 during the two-hour session, during which he said the government would strive to continue to raise pensions, make medical services accessible to every citizen, build more high-quality rural schools, and ensure fair income distribution.

He vowed that "every citizen should share the fruits of the reform and opening up drive."

Wen also revealed the aim to reduce China's energy consumption per unit of GDP by 16 to 17 percent by 2015 from the current level.

Analysts said Wen's comments highlighted the government's resolution to implement the "Scientific Outlook on Development" in the 12th Five-Year Program period.

"They show the Chinese government will focus on scientific development in the next five years and pay more attention to improving living standards and sustainable development," said Prof. Zheng Yongnian, director of the East Asia Institute of National University of Singapore.

Improving living standards was extremely important, as it related to social stability and would help boost domestic demand and help transform the economic development pattern, Zheng said.

NARROWING INCOME GAP

Wen said that income distribution had a direct bearing on social justice and stability and ensuring fair income distribution was an important task for the government in the next five years.

"We will ensure people's incomes keep pace with economic growth and their salaries keep pace with increased productivity."

Wen said the government had been working to establish a social security system that would address concerns about pensions, medical services, employment and living allowances, and aim to reduce the income gap and let more people enjoy the fruits of economic growth.

"However, we still have a long way to go," said Wen.

He said the government would narrow the income gap by increasing the salaries of low-income groups and the minimum living allowances and containing salaries in industries with higher incomes.

"We will roll out measures in all these aspects, including tax policies, to make China a country of equality and justice where each citizen lives with the security net," said Wen.

In response to questions about whether the government would raise the threshold of personal income tax, Wen said the State Council, the Cabinet, would discuss proposals to do so on Wednesday.

He said the plan, which would be delivered to the National People's Congress for review, would benefit China's medium and low-income groups.

The government last raised the threshold for individual income tax from 1,600 yuan to 2,000 yuan in March 2008.

UNIVERSAL HEALTH COVERAGE

The government will increase spending in the medical insurance system to make medical services accessible to every citizen, said Wen.

He said China would boost government subsidies this year for insurance premiums to 200 yuan per person, and inpatient medical fee reimbursement rates for urban residents and farmers will be lifted to 70 percent.

The government would work on policies to ensure patients were reimbursed for special medical programs such as renal dialysis, he said.

More than 1.2 billion Chinese are covered by the country's medical insurance system. More than 90 percent of rural population and 89 percent of urban people are covered by government-sponsored health insurance.

In two years, government subsidies for insurance premiums for rural people would be raised to 300 yuan per person and 80 to 90 percent of their medical fees would be reimbursed, said Wen.

If the maximum reimbursement for rural patients reached 80,000 yuan or 100,000 yuan, most serious illnesses would be covered, but separate policies were still needed to cover illnesses such as cancer, he said.

"We will never allow lack of money to keep any citizen from being treated," said Wen.

Wen also revealed measures to narrow the income and pension gap between retirees from companies and government departments.

Retirees from government departments and institutions have long enjoyed better treatment than those retiring from businesses, giving rise to discontent among the latter.

The government would continue to raise incomes and pensions for retired company employees, especially those with higher education degrees, and order enterprises that practiced the yearly-salary mechanism to set aside a certain portion as incomes for retirees, Wen said.

COOLING CONSUMER PRICES

Wen reiterated his determination to tame rising consumer prices and runaway housing prices during his tenure, vowing he "will not allow consumer prices to rise unchecked."

China's statistics agency said January inflation remained high at 4.9 percent despite a series of measures to dampen price rises, including three interest rate hikes since October last year.

"I check the price index everyday and I know very well the prices of grains, oil, meat, eggs and vegetables," said Wen. "I know clearly the impact of prices on the country."

The premier also sounded firm on reining in housing prices.

"We have to contain excessive price growth and keep housing prices at a reasonable level," Wen said.

China's housing prices have been climbing steeply since June 2009, fueled by record bank lending and tax breaks. The monthly year-on-year growth rate hit a record 12.8 percent in April last year.

However, housing prices are still rising, with prices of new properties in 68 of 70 major cities up from a year earlier again in January.

According to the National Bureau of Statistics, 10 of the 70 surveyed cities reported double-digit increases in new home prices.

Wen said the government would work to increase housing supplies, with 36 million affordable homes planned by 2015, including 10 million this year. Last year saw the building of 5.9 million affordable homes started.

The central government had signed strict agreements with provincial governments to guarantee the construction of 10 million subsidized apartments this year, Wen said.

The government would also step up efforts to develop low-rent public housing, said Wen. With its huge population and limited land, China's property policy should be appropriate to its situation and it did not mean that every Chinese owned their own homes.

Wen also said the government would "resolutely" curb demand of home purchases for investment and speculation.

"I am still confident that we will achieve the goal of our policies."

It was Wen's third on-line chat jointly hosted by the websites of the central government and Xinhua News Agency. Previous sessions were held on Feb. 28, 2009, and Feb. 27, 2010.

At the end of Sunday's web chat, Wen said to netizens that he treasured every such opportunity.

"Through the chats, I learn people's wishes and thoughts, while I tell them what government is thinking, what policies we have taken, and what kinds of problems still exist in our work." said Wen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Taiwan lets mainland invest in technology




> By Robin Kwong in Taipei
> Published: February 27 2011 12:49 | Last updated: February 27 2011 12:49
> Taiwan will for the first time allow Chinese investors to take stakes in its prized technology companies, a major step towards opening its economy to mainland China as cross-Strait relations improve.
> 
> Taiwan's Ministry of Economic Affairs has proposed allowing Chinese investment of up to 10 per cent in Taiwanese technology companies, and up to 50 per cent in new technology-sector joint ventures, one person familiar with the situation said.
> 
> The proposal is set to be approved by the cabinet and would soon be announced publicly, the person added. Another person confirmed that the proposals had been sent to the cabinet.
> 
> The new rules would give Chinese investors access to some of Taiwan's most globally competitive companies. Taiwanese manufacturers, for example, make 9 out of every 10 notebook computers in the world. Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company is the world's biggest contract chipmaker, while Hon Hai, the Taiwan-listed parent of Foxconn, is the world's largest electronics manufacturing services provider.
> 
> For Taiwanese companies, the new rules will make it easier to forge strategic alliances with their customers or suppliers in China, which is already by far Taiwan's biggest export market. AU Optronics, the world's third-biggest flat-panel maker, is for example increasingly selling to Chinese TV brands such as Haier and Changhong and recently received approval from Taipei to set up its first-ever plant in China.
> 
> One senior Taipei-based banker, who hailed the move as positive for Taiwan, said: "Technology is a capital intensive business and China definitely has the downstream [manufacturers] and the end market, so these new rules could lead to more alliances".
> 
> Politically, it is also a sign of greater comfort in Taiwan with establishing closer economic ties with mainland China. Taiwan has long viewed its technology sector as a 'national champion' and a matter of national security and had previously been wary of Chinese participation in the sector.
> 
> A deal in 2009 by China Mobile to take a 12 per cent stake in Far Eastone, a Taiwan telecom operator, was blocked and would remain illegal even under the new rules.
> 
> While Taiwanese businessmen have long invested in China, Chinese investment was forbidden in Taiwan until the first-ever round of opening in 2009.
> 
> Even then, the liberalisation was limited to just 99 sectors, and led to only $137m of Chinese investment into Taiwan, versus a cumulative total of more than $200bn of Taiwanese investment into China.
> 
> Chen Yunlin, China's top negotiator to Taiwan said last week that Chinese investment in Taiwan "has not been very ideal ... we need to re-evaluate this" and make a bigger effort.
> 
> One senior Taiwanese official said the government was more cautious in the first round of opening but is now acting more boldly because "events proved that [opening to Chinese investment] is a positive move".
> 
> However, bankers and industry executives caution that it is too early to say,  besides is symbolic significance  whether the rules would actually unleash a flurry of cross-Strait deals. One executive at a big Taiwanese tech company pointed out that "we have so many foreign investors, who knows if some of them are already Chinese money?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China?s Bullet-Train Network Creates Major Economic Benefits In 2011 And Beyond

Chinas Bullet-Train Network Creates Major Economic Benefits In 2011 And Beyond


> 8:38 am
> 
> As reported in a recent Businessweek article, 2011 is set to be a historic year for China when its bullet trains and their network of tracks will begin to race across the full expanse of the nation, pulling China forward into the next phase of its rapid progression supported by unprecedented infrastructure development.
> 
> It is staggering to think that China already has more than 5,000 kilometers (3,106 miles) of high-speed rail in operation. The problem has been that these rail lines are relatively segmented, and to date they have not linked together the countrys most well-known cities. In 2011, however, this will change dramatically. In the months ahead, China will progressively unveil many of the key links to form a true bullet-train network stretching across the nation.
> 
> I have recently experienced the benefits of these new rail lines watching the speedometers tick up to just under 400km/h while in transit and cutting the travel time from Shanghai to Hangzhou and Nanjing; as well as the travel time from Beijing to Shijiazhuang, to commutable distances. These connections, most of which are manageable as business or leisure day trips, are among many that greatly support the further development of many Tier 2 and 3 regions of China, while serving the needs of the new highly mobile Chinese population.
> 
> The 105-kilometer Guangzhou-Shenzhen line will open in May, followed by the 1,318-kilometer Shanghai-Beijing line in June. By December, the opening of the 1,107-kilometer Beijing-Wuhan line will complete the north-south route between the Hong Kong border and Beijing. Also by December, the final links of the east-west route between Shanghai and Chengdu will also be operational  a 2,078-kilometer route that winds through mountain ranges and river valleys as it connects Chinas commercial capital with the gateway city of west China and home to ARC Chinas first office outside of Shanghai.
> 
> While other countries debate the deployment of high-speed rail, it is already a reality in China. Over the next four years, Japanese bank Nomura projects the Chinese government will spend $113 billion per year on railway infrastructure. The new high-speed line connecting Shanghai to Hangzhou, opened in late October 2010, had a cost of $4 billion and took just two years to buildan astonishingly rapid rate, given the pace at which large infrastructure projects proceed in most nations.
> 
> As China generates more and more educated talent, the economic benefits will be significant given the billions of travel-hours these educated workers can shift from unproductive driving time to productive time on a train. Making trains wireless is also quite simple, whereas installing wireless internet access on planes is more costly and complicated.
> 
> In the mean time, pulling slow passenger trains off the existing rail networks will free up capacity for freight and ease current bottlenecks. Reducing passenger travel times will allow the reconfiguring of the national holiday calendarwhich currently consists of several long golden week holidays designed to enable migrant workers to make long train journeys home. Connecting Chinese markets and people will open up new opportunities: For example, Beijing businesses will be able to draw from the human resources of Tianjin, just a 30-minute ride away by high-speed rail. And the greater availability of freight capacity will make more feasible the task of shifting work to factories in Chinas interior and introducing just-in-time manufacturing practices.
> 
> In essence, Chinas big infrastructure networks are platforms upon which new industries are layered, greatly multiplying the economic value of the projects themselves. They create new markets by making it easier to reach consumers and stimulating new customer needs and behavior. They also reconfigure the economics of operating in China by reducing shipping costs and making new locations more attractive for business.
> 
> Many industries in China stand to benefit significantly from the investment in high speed rail. Consumers will be exposed to more markets than before, thus resulting in consumption of more products and services. Shorter travel time makes tourism easier and more appealing to consumers with less time to spend. Retail sales in metropolis cities are anticipated to benefit from increasing number of tourists. Coffee shops and fast food restaurants will be built at the bullet train stations.
> 
> As China continues to make the investments in infrastructure that the governments of other major economies are unwilling or unable to make, the outlook for future growth and productivity becomes even more positive and the separation between Chinas prospects and those of other major economies becomes more and more prominent. Such are the benefits of having a healthy government balance sheet to allow the flexibility to make such investments, a luxury that other major economies in the world no longer possess.
> 
> Adam Roseman
> Founder & Managing Partner
> ARC China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Reconstruction in Zhouqu to pick up in April - People's Daily Online* February 28, 2011 

Reconstruction work in landslide-stricken Zhouqu County in northwest China's Gansu province will be in full swing in April. 

*A total of 164 reconstruction projects are included in the post-disaster reconstruction plan, which will receive 5 billion yuan in fund. The reconstruction work is scheduled to be completed before the end of 2012.*

*At present, plans for geological disaster prevention, urban construction, ecological restoration as well as urban and rural housing reconstruction have been prepared. The initial implementation of the reconstruction project is progressing well.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Construction of China's IPTV platform going "smoothly": official - People's Daily Online* February 28, 2011

*The project to build a national IPTV platform is going "smoothly,"* said a senior Chinese official in Beijing Monday.

*Building a broadcast and control platform in Internet Protocol Television (IPTV) services is to integrate the Internet, TV and telecom networks*, said Zhang Haitao, deputy chief of the State Administration of Radio, Film and Television (SARFT), at a press conference held in Beijing.

*The planned IPTV broadcast and control platform will not only carry TV broadcasts but also Internet, data transmission and IP phone-call services via cable networks.*

*The platform is divided into two tiers*, namely, the central level, which will provide programs and services catering to all audiences throughout the country, and the local level, which will be designed for audiences in specific regions.

*All 12 pilot cities, chosen by the SARFT to build local IPTV platforms, had finished the construction and linked their platforms to the central-level platform late last year,* Zhang said.

*Traditional cable TV networks must be digitalized in order to operate IPTV services.*

*The country has speed up updating cable TV networks over the past five years*, Zhang said.

*About 50 million households in China have access to the interactive digital cable TV services and people in 308 cities have access to digital TV programs,* he said.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to make Xi'an major int'l port with free trade zone - People's Daily Online* February 28, 2011

Reporters from the management committee of Xi'an International Port District indicated that the* Xi'an Free Trade Zone was approved by the State Council on Feb. 27.*

*It is the only free trade zone in northwestern China. These zones function as externals port and also provide bonded logistics and export processing. International trade enjoys the most favorable terms in China's free trade zones.*

*The Xi'an Comprehensive Free Trade Zone is located in Xi'an International Port District within an area of 6.17 square kilometers. At the same time it will include a standard factory building with an area of 1.2 million square meters. *

*Zhou Fengqin, a commissioner with China's customs bureau, said it will become the most important supporting platform in the international inland port after it is inspected and accepted by the state. The free trade zone will help Xi'an to become a major international port city in the near future by reducing the number of intermediate links for the transportation of imports and exports and speeding up customs clearance.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *China to make Xi'an major int'l port with free trade zone - People's Daily Online* February 28, 2011
> 
> Reporters from the management committee of Xi'an International Port District indicated that the* Xi'an Free Trade Zone was approved by the State Council on Feb. 27.*
> 
> *It is the only free trade zone in northwestern China. These zones function as externals port and also provide bonded logistics and export processing. International trade enjoys the most favorable terms in China's free trade zones.*
> 
> *The Xi'an Comprehensive Free Trade Zone is located in Xi'an International Port District within an area of 6.17 square kilometers. At the same time it will include a standard factory building with an area of 1.2 million square meters. *
> 
> *Zhou Fengqin, a commissioner with China's customs bureau, said it will become the most important supporting platform in the international inland port after it is inspected and accepted by the state. The free trade zone will help Xi'an to become a major international port city in the near future by reducing the number of intermediate links for the transportation of imports and exports and speeding up customs clearance.*
> 
> By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online


 
Reconnect Xian up with the silk road.


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Reconnect Xian up with the silk road.



Ever Westward! Sort like the 1870-1900 period of the American west.


----------



## no_name

CardSharp said:


> Ever Westward! Sort like the 1870-1900 period of the American west.


 
It makes sense. It is hard to look eastward right now. We don't need to go head on with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT


China brand has eye on the past



> By Patti Waldmeir and Louise Lucas in Shanghai
> Published: February 28 2011 20:25 | Last updated: February 28 2011 20:25
> 
> _Shanghai Jahwa United chairman Ge Wenyao says: &#8216;In the past 20 years, Chinese consumers have changed a lot&#8217;_
> 
> Nostalgia for China&#8217;s pre-communist past is bursting out all over Shanghai, but the mainland&#8217;s most stylish city is resurrecting not just its art deco buildings &#8211; it is reviving one of Shanghai&#8217;s most famous brands.
> 
> Shanghai Jahwa United, the Shanghai government-owned skincare company, is betting that its Shanghai VIVE (Two Sisters) brand &#8211; established in 1898 and familiar to every Chinese person &#8211; will help the company tackle foreign competitors that have long dominated the China skincare market.
> 
> From cars to trainers, homegrown Chinese brands are posing an increasingly credible challenge to global brands that have long been able to rely on a Chinese consumer&#8201;preference&#8201;for foreign products.
> 
> Building domestic brands is part of Beijing&#8217;s plan to boost domestic consumption and transform China into more than just a cheap factory for foreign export goods.
> 
> But Shanghai Jahwa United, which plans to shake off the shackles of state control and go into fully private hands, believes Chinese brands no longer suffer from that handicap. &#8220;In the past 20 years, Chinese consumers have changed a lot,&#8221; says Ge Wenyao, chairman.
> 
> &#8220;The younger generation&#8217;s main focus now is on the quality and character of a brand, not where it comes from.&#8221;
> 
> That generation has money, and is willing to spend a high proportion of its income on personal care. Shanghai VIVE is trying to capture a larger percentage of that spend for China, with its high price tag, elegant art deco packaging and its boutique in the newly renovated Peace Hotel, a symbol of style and decadence in old Shanghai. Regenerative face cream costs Rmb1080 ($164).
> 
> It is too soon to tell how well nostalgia will sell face cream, analysts say. Shaun Rein, of China Market Research in Shanghai, says: &#8220;The pre-communist era was not seen as a stylish time for most Chinese.&#8221;
> 
> But Shanghai VIVE claims to be new cream, albeit in old bottles: Jahwa says the brand&#8217;s old formulas do not even exist &#8211; all products are newly formulated at its 120-employee research and development centre.
> 
> Its Herborist line of skincare products, which had sales of about &#8364;2m ($2.8m) in Europe last year, takes a similarly modern approach to an old concept, incorporating traditional Chinese medicine in a way that sets Jahwa apart from foreign competitors, the company says.
> 
> Wang Qun, director of the Shanghai VIVE brand, says the goal is to create products as good as those of multinational competitors &#8211; but make them unique by linking them to Chinese culture and tradition.
> 
> &#8220;Being a Chinese company, we have the ability to understand TCM (traditional Chinese medicine) more deeply,&#8221; says Sun Peiwen, head of Jahwa research and development. Multinational companies can use TCM, &#8220;but you have to be rooted in Chinese life&#8221; to exploit the full market potential of TCM in skincare, he insists.
> 
> Jahwa plans to increase spending on R&D (the core of which is TCM), and as much as triple its marketing budget over the next five to six years, says Mr Ge, who adds that Chinese technology in many areas is world class &#8220;but that Chinese companies do not yet have good marketing skills&#8221;.
> 
> And like increasing numbers of Chinese companies, Jahwa will compete with foreign rivals in the jobs market too.
> 
> Mr Ge predicts that after privatisation, the company will be able to offer higher salaries than L&#8217;Oréal and P&G.
> 
> Still, it will take a long time to transform Jahwa into a global brand.
> 
> &#8220;We have hopes, but turning hopes into realities could take more than 10 years.&#8221; Although now, he says, the competition can begin in earnest.
> 
> Additional reporting by Shirley Chen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

If you want you're brand to stand out in the world market, you gotta have your own style. The brand has to be chinese characteristic identifiable. Like how sushi has become big across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> If you want you're brand to stand out in the world market, you gotta have your own style. The brand has to be chinese characteristic identifiable. Like how sushi has become big across the world.


 
Sushi got big because of healthy trend and Orange county wives needed something to eat while staying thin.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Higher personal income to aid the needy - People's Daily Online* February 28, 2011

*China's central government will send a bill to the National People's Congress for approval that raises the threshold of taxable personal income to help Chinese households cope with rising cost of living. *

Premier Wen Jiabao said during an online chat with a surging number of Chinese Netizens Sunday, that the threshold raise will be discussed by the State Council, the cabinet, Wednesday and then delivered to the NPC for review and approval. 

*The announcement immediately gets a roaring warm response from Chinese Netizens, who have long argued for the raise of threshold of taxable income. The last time Beijing raised the starting line in 2008 from 1,600 yuan to 2,000 yuan. *

*Though Wen did not reveal by how much the threshold is going to be raised this time, analysts have predicted it will rise to 2,500 yuan or even 3,000 yuan. *

*Experts believe that the move will act like hitting two birds with one stone: to aid average Joes combat rising inflation with a fatter income, and to help expanding domestic consumption and give a boost to China's economy at a time Beijing has implemented a spate of a dministrative measures to restrain a bubbling housing market. *

*The move will also help social tranquility and stability, as Chinese residents have more to spend,* experts say. 

*The raise of the threshold shall partially offset the negative impact of a cooling real estate sector on the overall economy*, experts said. 

Premier Wen Jiabao also said that Beijing has planned to pursue 7 per cent GDP growth rate during the next five years or the 12th Five-Year Plan period. China achieved an annual 10 percent economic growth during the previous Five-Year Plan period. 

China started to collect individual income tax in 1980 for monthly incomes that exceeded 800 yuan. In 2008, the taxable starting line was hike to 2,000 yuan when residents' income in urban areas has risen accordingly. 

*Inflation has jumped since the second half of 2010, and experts said it may peak in spring this year*. In January the CPI rose to 4.9 percent, and is expected to stay there for a couple of months. 

*The country collected 483.7 billion yuan in personal income tax last year. 
Rising cost of living has Chinese households tighten their wallets, which will drag domestic consumption and negatively impact economic growth. By raising the threshold of taxable personal income, people will have more income in their pockets which encourage them to consume. *

People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's regions can match developed nations - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 

*Although China as a whole is still a developing country, some of the Chinese provincial regions, if viewed as independent countries, can be ranked among the world's top developed economies*, according to a report published on Monday. 

*That signals China's accelerating pace of growth,* a nation that overtook Japan as the world's second-biggest economy last month. 

*In a comparison between 10 Chinese provincial regions and 34 OECD (Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development) countries, a research study conducted by the National Economic Competitiveness Research Center, discovered that many of China's top economic provinces such as Guangdong, Jiangsu and Shandong provinces would rank among the top economies of OECD member countries.* 

*Most OECD members are high-income countries and regarded as developed economies*. China is not a member of the OECD. 

*"Although China has long been viewed as a developing economy, the economic development level of some Chinese provinces has reached that of many developed economies,"* said Li Minrong, a professor from Fujian Normal University, who headed the research. 

*In terms of gross domestic product (GDP) volume, Guangdong, Jiangsu and Shandong provinces have surpassed countries such as Belgium, Sweden, Poland and Portugal among OECD countries, ranking 13th, 14th and 16th, according to the research. *

*Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin have also surpassed some of the OECD countries in terms of GDP per capita*, the research report said. 

*China had adopted a strategy that encouraged economic development in eastern coastal regions since it began economic reform in 1978. The provinces, such as Guangdong, Jiangsu, Beijing and Shanghai, rose quickly to become the country's biggest economic engines in the following decades, relying mostly on huge investments and exports. In terms of proportion of the fixed-assets investment in GDP, the 10 selected Chinese provincial regions have surpassed that of all 34 OECD countries,* according to the report. 

*Chinese provinces also ranked high in terms of proportion of exports in GDP*, the report said. 

*"From these figures, we can see that China's economic growth still relies heavily on investment and exports,"* said Li. He said China has been lagging behind major developed economies in terms of the contributions of consumption to GDP. 

*On Sunday, Premier Wen Jiabao said the government has set its annual GDP growth target at 7 percent* for the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), and will increase efforts to improve people's living standards. 

*The target was lower than the 7.5 percent set for the previous five years, during which China's economy grew at an annual rate of about 10 per cent,* according to official figures. 

China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hungary sets sights on China's high-speed rail tech - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 







*Hungary hopes to see China's high-speed trains running on its rail network,* Hungarian National Development Minister Tamas Fellegi said on Saturday, *while denying recent reports that Beijing would buy Budapest's debt.*

*"Last time we were in China, in Beijing, we were shown several projects that would include high-speed trains in Hungary, for instance between the airport and downtown Budapest,"* Fellegi told China Daily in an exclusive interview.

*Hungary's interest comes as China exports its high-speed trains to many countries around the world. Building a 1,000-km high-speed railway was part the multibillion deals signed last week in Beijing between the presidents of Kazakhstan and China.*

*Fellegi visited Beijing in early December*, when he met officials from commerce and railways ministries.

*The trade volume between China and Hungary reached $8.72 billion in 2010, up 28 percent compared to 2009*, according to Chinese Customs. 

Fellegi added that Hungary and China have been* "discussing long-term financial cooperation", *but denied recent reports that China may buy its bonds.

*"I had never said that China would buy Hungarian debt,"* he said, insisting what he said was his government *is "negotiating with Chinese banks and the Chinese government about future financial cooperation".*

Earlier reports, at the end of last year, quoted Fellegi as saying China may buy Hungary's debt, as a result of a meeting between Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban and Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao in Shanghai in October.

*According to those reports, the funding may range from China's central bank taking part in Hungarian debt auctions to State-owned Chinese companies financing specific projects, such as railway development.* 

*"The reports are not true,"* Fellegi responded, saying what he can confirm is that *"we have been discussing long-term financial cooperation".*

*"We are discussing. While we are negotiating I won't say anything because then it would be misunderstood,"* he added.

Moreover, Fellegi said: *"We also have ideas about logistics centers in Hungary with China's participation and building a cargo airport which would be a very important development in the country and Eastern Europe, because that would be an excellent location to have a logistics center for Chinese goods and products to be distributed in Europe."*

*In addition to these projects, the Hungarian government hopes to cooperate with China in informatics and IT infrastructure. *

*"We see that Huawei is investing in Hungary, creating the possibility of a long-term presence in the country, and we support it. So we see ICT (information and communications) technology, infrastructure development, and hopefully, at the end of the day, we will have financial cooperation as well,"* he said.

*Huawei*, the world's second-largest telecoms equipment maker, *has an assembly plant and a logistics center in Hungary.*

Like many of its neighbors, Hungary is keen to attract Chinese investment. 

*China's Wanhua Industrial Group acquired full control of Hungarian isocyanate maker BorsodChem for 1.2 billion euros ($1.72 billion) in early February.* 

Isocyanates are chemicals used in the manufacturing of flexible and rigid foams, fibers and coatings, and are increasingly used in the automobile industry.

*This is the largest investment a Chinese company has made so far in Hungary.*

*In Hungary, Fellegi is called "Mr China"* for being responsible in the government for the Chinese relationship.

He has been to China four times since he was appointed head of the newly formed Ministry of National Development last May.

*"I like China very much,"* he said, adding that China's combination of ancient culture and modernity greatly impressed him.

*"China is a marvelous country with a very long history and an absolutely marvelous culture, so I admire the country. I admire the culture, and I also admire all the efforts China has made to develop such a strong economy as we see in the world today,"* he said.

By Zhang Chunyan and Zhang Haizhou, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Construction starts on Beijing's maglev line - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 






*A maglev line using Chinese technology was brought under construction in Beijing on Monday*, despite objections from residents living along the line. 

*The new low-to-medium speed S1 Line is the first of its kind in the country, making China the second nation in the world to have such a line,* said Chang Wensen, chief project manager of the line. 

*The project shows China has the capability to engineer and use low-to-medium speed maglev technology*, said Chang, who is also a professor at the National University of Defense Technology and leads a research team that developed the technology. 

*As one of the eight lines brought under construction on Monday in Beijing to form an urban transit network and help ease traffic gridlock, the S1 Line will extend from Mentougou to Pingguoyuan. *

*The construction of the line is expected to cost around 6 billion yuan ($910 million) and wrap up in 2013,* earlier reports said. 

The construction of the project was first slated to begin in the middle of last year, but was postponed several times because residents living near the proposed route worried about radiation exposure. 

The worries surfaced in May when the draft plan was released. It was reported earlier that more than 300 residents living in the Bisenli community and nearby communities in Mentougou district signed a petition opposing the proposed line. 

*Qi Fansan and other residents in the Bisenli community, which the S1 Line will pass by some 20 meters away, are concerned about the radiation problem, even though tests indicated it will be safe. *

*Qi, a senior engineer with the Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication, said he had doubts on the testing standards, which are different from European standards. "The radiation will be there, no matter how small they said it is, and its negative impact may show in one or two decades,"* he said. 

*Chang said the maglev line will not harm people living near the tracks or the environment, because earlier experiments showed the lower speed maglev train emits almost no radiation.* 

An expert in radiation at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, who tested the radiation of the S1 Line and asked to be anonymous, said that the testing standards the institute used are the same as the international ones, and the line will not cause problems such as radiation exposure. 

*Besides concerns over radiation, the power consumption of the maglev line is another problem facing Chang's research team. *

*Chang said the maglev line will consume more power than subways or light rail, though it produces less noise and needs less maintenance.* 

*"We are now studying the power supply of the maglev, and I think we will solve this problem within three years,"* said Chang. 

By Zhou Wa and Xin Dingding, China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hohhot East Railway Station put into operation - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011






Photo taken on Feb. 28, 2011 shows interior scene of Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The railway station, with construction area of 98,300 square meters, was put into operation on Monday after four years' construction. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling)






Staff members guide passengers to enter the waiting room of Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Feb. 28, 2011. The railway station, with construction area of 98,300 square meters, was put into operation on Monday after four years' construction. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling)






Photo taken on Feb. 28, 2011 shows exterior scene of Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The railway station, with construction area of 98,300 square meters, was put into operation on Monday after four years' construction. (Xinhua/Xu Yunhua)


----------



## Brotherhood

*China takes US to WTO - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011






*China has filed a complaint against the US with the World Trade Organization. Despite increasing trade volumes, the two countries have launched many actions against each other at the world trade body.* Carlos Barria / Reuters





<center class="t091105">Nation says that "Zeroing" results in unfair trade assessments

*China launched a litigation proceeding under the World Trade Organization (WTO) against the United States on Monday*, urging the latter to remove what it says is an unfair method of calculating anti-dumping tariffs on warmwater shrimp exported from China.

*"If the WTO's final ruling is in China's favor then the tariff rate imposed by the US on the shrimp shipments will be reduced. The US has inaccurately evaluated the average price of exported shrimp,"* Li Chenggang, director of the Department of Treaty &Law at the Ministry of Commerce, said.

*The US uses an evaluation system called "Zeroing", whereby the domestic price of a certain product is compared with its import price to the US and then adjusted to account for transportation and handling costs.*

According to the Ministry of Commerce, *this method ignores the premium export price of a product, simply setting it at zero instead and leading to an imbalance. After a series of complaints from trade partners, the US announced in December that it would no longer use the method in it assessment of alleged dumping.*

*"The US hasn't attempted to adjust the anti-dumping duties imposed on Chinese warmwater shrimps ,"* Li said, adding that China will settle attempt to settle the dispute through WTO.

*"Once the cancellation of zeroing was approved officially, it should have applied to all global trade cases,"* Zhang Aiqing, a former director of Department of Treaty and Law under the Ministry of Commerce, told China Daily.

Last year, the anti-dumping duty on Chinese exported warmwater shrimp was reduced to between 5.07 percent and 8.45 percent, after the China appealed to the US International Trade Commission.

*According to the ministry, Chinese exports of shrimp to the US have been hurt by the high tariffs since 2004 when the US began levying the duties, which then ranged from 27.89 percent to 82.28 percent.*

*In 2004, exports of Chinese warmwater shrimps to the US were worth $380 million. After the imposition of higher duties, shrimp exporters in Liaoning, Fujian, and Guangdong provinces saw business decline, making the case the most serious against China's aquaculture products.*

I*t is not the first time that the US has been taken to the Dispute Settlement Panel over its evaluation of dumping.*

*Brazil, the world's largest exporter of orange juice, won a WTO ruling in a trade dispute, after it complained about an inaccurate tariff rate due to the zeroing.*

*"China should strengthen its trade-remedy mechanism as part of an effort to meet the challenges brought by the trade protectionism, which is gaining ground in a global market still suffering economic turmoil,"* said Zhou Shijian, a senior researcher with the Center for US-China Relations at Tsinghua University.

*Since late 2008, China has been a major target of trade protectionism worldwide. In 2009, trade partners filed 27 cases against China, the largest number ever.*

*"We have made great strides in standing up for China's interests by initiating various trade-remedy measures,"* said Yang Yi, director of the bureau of industry injury investigation of the Ministry of Commerce, at a forum in December last year.

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Adjusted economic focus is paying off - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 

*Domestic demand was a key driver of last year's economic growth, which was a good sign for China's adjusted economic structure, data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) indicated Monday.*

*Domestic demand accounted for 92.1 percent of the country's GDP growth last year, and net exports contributed 7.9 percent*, the NBS said in the 2010 Statistics Report released on Monday.

*Last year, China's GDP growth reached 10.3 percent - the government's target was 8 percent - 9.5 percent from domestic demand and 0.8 percent from net exports,* the report said.

*Retail sales of consumer goods increased 18.3 percent, compared with 2009*, it said. Sales of gold, silver and jewelry jumped 46 percent year-on-year, and furniture sales surged 37.2 percent while auto sales rose by 34.8 percent.

*"Domestic and overseas demand better supported economic growth last year than in 2009,"* Xie Hongguang, NBS deputy director, said on Monday on the agency's website.

*The government had called for adjustments to the economic growth and industrial structure. Premier Wen Jiabao said last year refocusing the economic structure and transforming the growth pattern were top national priorities.*

*He said China had introduced initiatives to increase domestic consumption, improve energy efficiency and encourage investment in poorer areas.*

*"If China's economic growth relies more on domestic consumption, it will be steady and sustainable,"* said Zhuang Jian, a senior economist with the Asian Development Bank.

*Foreign trade was a key driving force of the economy, and the large trade surplus brought international pressure and domestic complaints of high pollution and the suppression of wage increases.*

Wen said on Sunday the government has set an economic growth target of 7 percent in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), because China cannot "blindly" pursue economic growth that is unsustainable.

The report also emphasized that more support is needed for the grain output, to avert food price increases that would accelerate inflation.

In 2010, China's summer crop decreased 0.3 percent to 123.1 million tons, compared with 2009, while early rice dropped 6.1 percent to 31.32 million tons, both decreases caused by a series of natural disasters.

*The government has set an inflation rate of 4 percent this year*, and Wen's comments on Sunday that he *"will not allow prices to keep soaring out of control",* came days before the opening of the annual session of the National People's Congress.

China Daily


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

scmp
Sanctions against Iran drive up China trade tenfold in decade



> Last year's US$29b bilateral tally expected to hit US$50b in 2015
> Eldes Tran, Mandy Zuo and Irene Jay Liu
> Mar 01, 2011
> 
> Sanctions against Iran have created more opportunities for trade with China, which totalled US$29.3 billion last year.
> "China's economic ties with Iran have to some extent been made easier by Western divestment," said An Baojun , a researcher at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Co-operation, which is under the Ministry of Commerce. An spent several years in Iran studying Middle Eastern issues.
> 
> The volume of bilateral trade has increased more than tenfold over the past decade, from US$2.5 billion in 2000 to US$29.3 billion last year, according to China Customs trade figures collected by the Global Trade Atlas, a Geneva-based company that provides trade data to the private sector, the UN and the World Bank.
> 
> "As some countries retreat from the Iranian market," An said, "it actually creates more opportunities for some Chinese companies."
> 
> In 2008, Iran's Pars Oil and Gas Company reached a deal with China National Offshore Oil Corp to exploit the North Pars gas field. The pact was signed after oil giant Royal Dutch Shell and Spanish oil company Respol withdrew from Iran; French energy firm Total had also announced plans to abandon its investment in a gas project in Iran.
> 
> More recently, Japan's unilateral sanctions, passed in September, froze the assets of individuals and entities linked to Iran's nuclear programme, banned the provision of insurance or reinsurance services, barred Japanese financial institutions from buying bonds issued by Iran's central bank, and banned financial activity with 15 designated Iranian banks that could contribute to nuclear activities.
> 
> Toyota Motor suspended vehicle exports to the country indefinitely in June. In September, South Korea temporarily closed 102 companies believed to be helping Iran's nuclear programme, including the Seoul branch of Bank Mellat, an Iranian bank that handles about 70 per cent of South Korean exports to Iran.
> 
> "The sanctions won't cripple bilateral trade," said Yin Gang , a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences' Institution of West Asia and Africa Studies. Most of the bilateral trade in recent years has not involved weapons and other banned goods, such as battle tanks, large-calibre artillery and combat aircraft.
> 
> In fact, officials in China and Iran have expressed optimism about boosting trade relations.
> 
> "We are doing our best to increase the level of bilateral economic co-operation," said Yu Hongyang, China's ambassador to Iran, during a commerce meeting with Iranian officials last month.
> 
> Trade is expected to hit US$50 billion by 2015, said Asadollah Asgaroladi, chairman of the Sino-Iranian Chamber of Commerce, during a meeting in Beijing last month.
> 
> China is Iran's second-largest trading partner, behind the European Union, which traded US$32.3 billion in goods with Iran last year, according to Eurostat trade figures collected by Global Trade Atlas.
> 
> Already, China is the largest importer of Iranian goods - last year, the volume was US$18.2 billion, according to China Customs figures from the Global Trade Information Service. China exported US$11.1 billion in goods to Iran last year.
> 
> The total trade figures between China and Iran might actually be larger, because much transshipment goes through neighbours, such as the United Arab Emirates. "An estimated 30 per cent to 40 per cent of trade with Iran is channelled through its neighbours," An said.
> 
> The partnership between the two regions can be traced back to the Silk Road centuries ago. In the late 1990s, China supplied carriages, tracks, signals and other parts to Tehran's first subway lines.
> 
> Mineral fuel and oil are by far China's biggest imports from Iran, totalling US$13 billion last year. Iran was China's third-largest oil supplier last year, after Saudi Arabia and Angola, delivering 7 per cent of China's crude oil imports.
> 
> Under a trade agreement in 2007, China's state-owned oil giant, Sinopec (SEHK: 0386), gained a 51 per cent stake in developing Iran's Yadavaran oil field, and Iran agreed to supply China with 150,000 barrels of oil a day for 25 years at market price.
> 
> At the same time, the two countries' strengthening economic ties have extended beyond oil. "Trade of non-oil products has been rising," Yin Gang said.
> 
> Iranian exports of minerals and chemicals to China have increased steadily in the past decade, to US$2 billion worth of minerals last year, from US$60 million in 2000. Organic chemical exports, such as methanol and solvents, amounted to US$1.5 billion last year, up from US$36 million in 2000.
> 
> Among Chinese exports to Iran, parts for nuclear reactors, boilers and machinery such as air conditioners ranked first or second for more than a decade, according to China Customs figures. These parts totalled US$2.3 billion last year - or 20 per cent of all Chinese exports to Iran, making up by far the largest share of goods.
> 
> Concerns over Iran's nuclear ambitions have prompted increasing international and unilateral sanctions in recent years. In June, the UN Security Council, with the support of China, issued its fourth round of sanctions against Iran. The United States, EU, Japan and Australia followed with even harsher sanctions.
> 
> Two weeks ago, US lawmakers unveiled a bill that would require companies traded on US exchanges to disclose investments in Iran.
> 
> China has repeatedly said it opposes unilateral sanctions against Iran and has pushed for a diplomatic resolution to the standoff. "We hold the view that sanctions are not an end in themselves, but rather a means of bringing Iran back to the negotiating table," China wrote in a report to the UN on August 28 last year. "Sanctions and pressure alone will not resolve the problem; diplomatic negotiations still constitute the best option."
> 
> Another Chinese official visiting Tehran for the Asia Co-operation Dialogue meeting in November told the press UN sanctions had little bearing on China's normal trade with Iran.
> 
> "Our policy is very clear. We conduct our foreign policy based on mutual respect and not interfering in each other's domestic affairs," said Tong Xiaoling, ambassador to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing to extend subway network by 110 kilometers - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 






*Eight subway lines, scheduled to open to traffic between 2013 and 2015, will link up all parts of Beijing, the capital of China, which has been plagued with high traffic for years.*

*Yesterday Beijing launched the construction of eight new subways and released their scheduled opening times.* *Construction has begun on five lines, including the west section of line No.15 and the second phase of line No.6, which are expected to open in 2014. *

*The rear section of the Haidianshan Line and line No.16, estimated to open in 2015, as well as the Yanfang Line, which will start to run in 2013, are listed in the Beijing railway networking planning for the year of 2015.* Yesterday those three lines started preliminary construction as well.

*With total investments of 12.5 billion dollars in these eight lines, Beijing plans to stretch the subway's reach into every corner of the city. An extension of existing track by 113.7 kilometers will ensure the connection of the periphery and downtown centers.*

*The 2015 planning intensifies its version based on the previous 561-kilometrer length track lines. The newly-added 100 kilometers are designed to increase the density of downtown track networks in order to ease the high traffic pressure.*

*Line No.16 stands first in this special group for this current round of construction,* said Chen Xi, Planning Chief of Beijing Municipal Track Transportation Construction Management Co., Ltd.

*Global travelers in Beijing will find it easier to escape the traffic while touring Beijing by taking the Xijiao Line*. It links up the maple spectacle Fragrant Hill, the Botanic Garden, Wanaan Cemetery and the ancient imperial garden at the Summer Palace. The line is the known the first rail track in Beijing to use trams. 

*Rear section of Haidianshan bridges the high-tech side of Haidian and the administrative side of Haidian in the downtown area. Yanfang Line, the westward extension of the Fangshan Line, is created especially to spur the travel industry in Fangshan District.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> *Beijing to extend subway network by 110 kilometers - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eight subway lines, scheduled to open to traffic between 2013 and 2015, will link up all parts of Beijing, the capital of China, which has been plagued with high traffic for years.*
> 
> *Yesterday Beijing launched the construction of eight new subways and released their scheduled opening times.* *Construction has begun on five lines, including the west section of line No.15 and the second phase of line No.6, which are expected to open in 2014. *
> 
> *The rear section of the Haidianshan Line and line No.16, estimated to open in 2015, as well as the Yanfang Line, which will start to run in 2013, are listed in the Beijing railway networking planning for the year of 2015.* Yesterday those three lines started preliminary construction as well.
> 
> *With total investments of 12.5 billion dollars in these eight lines, Beijing plans to stretch the subway's reach into every corner of the city. An extension of existing track by 113.7 kilometers will ensure the connection of the periphery and downtown centers.*
> 
> *The 2015 planning intensifies its version based on the previous 561-kilometrer length track lines. The newly-added 100 kilometers are designed to increase the density of downtown track networks in order to ease the high traffic pressure.*
> 
> *Line No.16 stands first in this special group for this current round of construction,* said Chen Xi, Planning Chief of Beijing Municipal Track Transportation Construction Management Co., Ltd.
> 
> *Global travelers in Beijing will find it easier to escape the traffic while touring Beijing by taking the Xijiao Line*. It links up the maple spectacle Fragrant Hill, the Botanic Garden, Wanaan Cemetery and the ancient imperial garden at the Summer Palace. The line is the known the first rail track in Beijing to use trams.
> 
> *Rear section of Haidianshan bridges the high-tech side of Haidian and the administrative side of Haidian in the downtown area. Yanfang Line, the westward extension of the Fangshan Line, is created especially to spur the travel industry in Fangshan District.*
> 
> By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online


 
Does anyone know how far out in the ring roads they plan to reach?


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's first urban passenger cable car officially retires - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011





On, Feb. 28, the last day of Jiling River Cable Car's runing, a Chongqing citizen is taking photograph for it. (Photo by Chinanews/Meng Huan)

After 29 years of use as an important transportation channel, Jialing River Cable Car, China's first urban passenger cable car, finally ended its historical mission on the last day of February this year.

The main regions of Chongqing are divided into four parts because the city is crisscrossed by the Yangtze River and Jialing River. So, crossing rivers has become a special challenge for Chongqing citizens when they go outside their region. Up until the 1970s, only one bridge was available for Chongqing residents to cross the Jialing River, and lots of people had to take ships to cross it.

On Jan. 1, 1982, the 740-meter-long Jialing Cable Car officially started running and relieved the pressure in river-crossing transportation to a certain extent. According to the statistics released by Chongqing Cable Car Company, the average rate of passengers transported by the Jialing Cable Car was about more than 12,000 person-times every day, and the maximum could be 25,400 person-times. Because of that, Jialing Cable Car was also called "air public bus" by Chongqing people.

On the basis of the successful experience of the Jialing passenger cable car, the Chongqing government invested to build another cable car above the Yangtze River. 

The passenger cable car is not only a special channel for Chongqing to transport passengers but also an important method of sightseeing, and many tourists who come from outside Chongqing want to see the beautiful scenery of Chongqing in the air by taking the cable car. 

However, there are four bridges above the Jialing River now and the cable car has lost many of its passengers. Because it is blocking construction of another two bridges that are being built, the Chongqing government has decided to demolish it for the sake of the city's development.

After hearing that the cable car will be demolished, many citizens paid a visit to the cable car to take one last ride and say goodbye to it. 

On Feb. 28, the last day that the cable car ran, many people, including some cable car operators, still lingered outside the closed gate after it stopped running.

Mr. Peng, a Chongqing citizen who took the cable car to work everyday for the last 29 years, said he never expected that the cable car would retire before he did.

By Wang Hanlu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's largest Buddha College built in China's Henan province - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 






*According to the Henan Commercial Newspaper, Henan Buddha College, the world's largest Buddha College, held its first entrance examination from Feb. 25 to Feb. 27.*

*Four-year educational system*

*The Henan Buddha College occupies an area of 37 square kilometers containing the Longtanhe Scenic Area, and it is the currently the largest Buddha College in the world.*

The Buddha College was approved by the State Administration for Religious Affairs of China to be built in 2005.

A sightseeing tricycle wheeler surnamed Fan in Longtanhe Scenic Area said more people started asking about the Buddha College in Feb. 20 of this year, and it is said that the college carries out a four-year educational system, which means a student could get his undergraduate diploma after four years of study.

Sharp contrast of people who signed up and the number of real examinees

Henan Buddha College published its enrollment regulations on April 6 of last year and monks and other people signed up. But the college started recruiting its first batch of students at the beginning of this year because of the construction of its first section of projects.

*Although more than 300 people signed up, only 25 of them took part in the examination on Feb. 25 of this year because a long time has passed since the regulations were published. During the period of the examination, examinees were still coming to the place from all over China, including monks, cadres at their posts and university students.*

*The content of the examination includes Buddhist knowledge, Chinese language, foreign language and an interview.*

*Student life at college not simple*

*Like a temple, students in the Buddha College have a regular time schedule for every day, too*. They get up at 5 a.m. every morning and go to sleep at 10 p.m. every night, and they also have some regulated procedures to obey.

*But, life in the Buddha College is never simple. Apart from Buddhism, the college also teaches courses like Buddhist music, sculpture, foreign languages, kung fu and tea-making.*

*Studying here, students not only receive free room and board as well as tuition and incidental expenses, but they also can gain allowances and scholarships from the college. At the same time, the employment situation for its graduates will be quite bright because many temples from all over China have started contacting the college to receive graduates though its first batch of students will not graduate for another four years.*

By Wang Hanlu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*SOEs profit up by 24 percent - People's Daily Online* March 01, 2011 

*China's State-owned enterprises (SOEs) reported a net profit of 70.55 billion yuan ($10.73 billion) in January, up 24 percent year-on-year*, the nation's SOEs regulator said on Monday. 

*According to a statement from the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission, the combined business revenue of centrally administered SOEs reached 1.431 trillion yuan last month, up 23 percent year-on-year, but the growth rate was 44.8 percentage points lower than in 2010. *

Source:China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*More U.S. companies eye China's domestic market: survey - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011

*More U.S. businesses seek expansion in China to cash in on the expanding domestic market, rather than seeing China as only a processing and export hub*, a survey showed Tuesday.

*About three-fourths of over 400 member companies surveyed by the American Chamber of Commerce in South China said their primary operation target is to provide goods or services for the domestic market in China.*

*The proportion, however, was only 46 percent in 2006.*

*This fact, together with other positive signs, indicated that China still has a very good business environment*, said Harley Seyedin, president of AmCham in South China.

*The huge domestic market also provides significant profits for U.S. companies which, in return, increased investment and added to their payrolls*, the survey showed.

*About 82.5 percent of respondents said they made profits in China, the highest proportion since 2006*, it said.

*Seyedin said the proportion was 79 percent last year..*

*About 89 percent of the companies made additional investments last year, more than the survey results from early last year*, Seyedin said.

*Two-thirds of the respondents said they have raised their investment budgets in China for the coming three years.*

*The vast domestic market means huge business opportunities for both local and foreign businesses,* Seyedin said.

*The member companies also said they faced challenges of rising inflation, protectionism from other countries and the rising Chinese currency, the yuan,* according to Seyedin.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China 21st in technology innovation as US tops the list - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011 

*China ranks 21st globally in technological innovation and research capability*, according to a report released by the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development (CASTED) on Feb 24.

*The report, the first of its kind in China, surveyed the innovation capacity in 40 countries with an edge in technology research.*

*It used statistics from the World Bank, the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, the National Bureau of Statistics and other organizations worldwide.*

*The United States topped the chart with a rating of 100 on the innovation index. China had a score of 57.9.

Switzerland, South Korea and Japan ranked second to fourth.*

*The survey included innovation indices such as resources, performance and environment, creation and corporate innovation.*

*China ranked top in the world in both R&D staff numbers and high-tech product exports. It was in fourth place in total R&D spending and among the top three countries in annual invention patents granted.*

*The next five years are crucial to sharpening China's edge in innovation*, said Wang Yuan, CASTED executive vice president.

*Investment in research is expected to account for about 2.5 percent of gross domestic product in 2020,* according to national development plans.

Source:China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Turkmenistan vow to expand energy cooperation - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011





Chinese President Hu Jintao (R) meets with Turkmenian Deputy Prime Minister Baymyrat Hojamuhammedov, who is visiting China as special envoy of Turkmenian President Gurbanguly Berdymukhamedov, in Beijing, capital of China, March 1, 2011. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)


Chinese Vice Premier Wang Qishan and his Turkmenian counterpart Baymyrat Hojamuhammedov on Tuesday pledged to further all-round cooperation, especially in energy sector.

*They inked an inter-governmental agreement on Chinese loan to the Turkmenian gas giant, Turkmengazi State Concern, after their meeting in Beijing.*

Chinese President Hu Jintao met with Hojamuhammedov, who is visiting China as special envoy of Turkmenian President Gurbanguly Berdymukhamedov, at the Great Hall of the People after the agreement was signed.

*The details of the agreement was not available at the signing ceremony but China has been a major buyer of the Central Asian state's gas and oil.*

*"China regards Turkmenistan a sincere friend and reliable partner,"* Wang said at the meeting with Hojamuhammedov, highlighting sound political ties and fruitful cooperation in such sectors as trade, energy and finance.

*He urged the two sides to further gas cooperation, expand cooperation in transportation, telecommunication and infrastructure construction fields.*

*Hojamuhammedov said his country attaches great importance to the friendly cooperation with China and will take measures to bolster such cooperation.*

Wang and Hojamuhammedov are co-chairmen of a China-Turkmenistan cooperation committee.

Source: Xinhua





Chinese Vice Premier Wang Qishan (2nd R, Front) and his Turkmenian counterpart Baymyrat Hojamuhammedov (1st L, Front) sign an inter-governmental agreement on the Chinese loan to Turkmenian gas giant Turkmengazi State Concern in Beijing, capital of China, March 1, 2011. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)


----------



## Brotherhood

*China whizzes past India on rail-links with Nepal, Bhutan* Feb 28, 2011 

(Hindustan Times - McClatchy-Tribune Information Services via COMTEX) --* Even as China is working at break-neck speed to implement a reported $2-billion rail network plan that will virtually encircle India, railway minister Mamataa Banerjee's budget does not reflect India's urgency to get spurred on by the competition. Of India's nine projects to build 274 kilometres of rail lines with neighbouring countries at a cost of Rs 2,692 crore, none have found a mention in Banerjee's budget. *

*China's plans are to extend its Tibet rail network by connecting Lhasa with the region's second largest city of Xiagaze to reach the strategically important Chumbi valley, adjacent to Sikkim and the Siliguri corridor.* 

*"China's infrastructure thrust along the Indo-China borders will greatly reduce Nepal and Bangladesh's reliance on India for commodities like drugs, transport vehicles, spare parts, cotton textiles and cement", *strategic affairs analyst Lt General YM Bammi (retired) feels. 

At the transport minister's conference at Colombo in 2008, India had also mooted the grand plan to run a passenger train connecting Dhaka, New Delhi and Lahore. 

*"None of these projects have moved forward or are likely to for the simple reason that India is not as cash happy as China. Also, the Indian government is unwilling to invest in the railways", *said Sumant Chak of the Asian Institute of Rail Transport. 

*"Apart from the need for substantial financial outlays for infrastructure, there are many non-financing constraints such as bad quality of engineering and planning at DPR stage that need to be addressed to avoid time and cost over-runs", *says the economic survey report of 2010-11.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Labor shortage sparks calls for growth reform - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011 







Job recruiters wait for potential employees at the Datang job market in Zhuji, East China's Zhejiang province, on Feb 19. Photos by Guo Bin / for China Daily






A child holds a recruitment poster outside the Datang job market in Zhuji on Feb 19.

Zhang Xiang, a young man from Ezhou, Hubei province, never expected to stay in the provincial capital, Wuhan. He had planned to go to Guangzhou to work in a factory.

He changed his mind a few days ago when he went to Wuchang Railway Station. There he found a number of enterprises had set up recruiting booths, in the hope of luring workers who planned to head south for work to stay.

Labor shortages in China are back in the headlines. But this year, the story has a new twist: Companies in central and western China have also entered the labor-grabbing fray.

Rising labor costs, together with labor shortages, are pressing enterprises to hasten industry upgrading to improve efficiency. And as workers' salaries increase, they are more willing to spend, helping make economic growth more consumption-driven.

According to Nomura Securities, local and multinational companies that once operated only in the coastal regions are moving or expanding inland in ever-growing numbers, attracted by lower costs and improving infrastructure, thus offering new job opportunities.

Increased labor demand in the inland region has narrowed the wage gap with the coastal areas.

A National Bureau of Statistics survey shows the average monthly wage in the east was 1,422 yuan ($215) in 2009. Wages were only 44 yuan less in the western regions and 72 yuan less in Central China. But the higher cost of living makes working in the eastern regions less attractive.

"I suddenly noticed that the salary Foxconn offers now is not so different from what the factory in Guangzhou did. Why should I bother to leave my home province and struggle for a train ticket each year?" Zhang said.

To fuel business expansion in China's inland cities, Foxconn, the world's largest maker of electronic components by volume, opened a green channel in each job fair where interviews, recruitment and transportation to the workplace could all be arranged on the spot. The company has built plants in inland Chinese cities of Wuhan, Chengdu, Zhengzhou, Jincheng and Taiyuan, creating thousands of jobs in the process.

"Though we've increased our salaries by nearly 20 percent this year, we still face a big labor shortage," a human resources manager said, adding that the company plans to hire 30,000 workers in Wuhan this year.

Local governments of inland cities also rolled out a slew of measures to retain labor forces.

In November, the Chengdu city government launched a program to attract the local labor force to stay by offering them more support in starting their own business and addressing the education difficulties for their children.

Sichuan used to be a major province exporting laborers to coastal areas.

China's labor shortage will be a long-term problem, rather than a short-term worry after the Spring Festival, economists said.

Stephen Green, a China economist with Standard Chartered, said new jobs hit 20 million to 25 million last year, more than doubling the official statistics.

"The growth pace of new jobs will exceed the increase of workers, and the situation will deteriorate in the following decade," said Green. "We estimated the growth rate of the labor population will be close to zero in the following years, so improving efficiency is key to sustaining economic growth."

According to Nomura, the proportion of the population aged 10 to 19, the "pipeline workforce" (or upcoming workforce), has fallen steadily over the last two decades from 19.9 percent to 13.5 percent, while that of the age 50 to 59 bracket (the official retirement age being 60) has increased from 7.8 percent to 14 percent.

This development, which first occurred in 2009, suggests that the proportion of the workforce to the population as a whole is close to peaking.

"These labor market trends are intricately linked to China's ongoing economic restructuring and helpful to sustaining growth," said Sun Chi, an economist at Nomura Securities.

China has decided to seek a more balanced growth model and reduce the proportion of exports and investment in the economy. Premier Wen Jiabao said earlier that China will address "structural problems" and "we can rely on stimulating domestic demand to stabilize and further expand the Chinese economy".

Consequently, the country needs a larger wage share in national income to help rebalance its growth towards consumption.

The decades-long decline of the household sector's share in national income reflects China's traditionally cheap-labor advantage, but if labor shortages now lead to rapid wage growth, especially in low-income groups, household consumption should boom due to a greater propensity to spend among low-income households.

"Rising wages may also force companies to move up the value chain and boost total-factor productivity," said Sun. The government has pushed for this for years, but businesses had little incentive to do so while they could tap such a vast pool of cheap labor.

Upgraded industries, in turn, would better match the needs of better-educated workers, both in terms of jobs on offer and remuneration received.

A shortage of qualified talent and rising labor cost, in fact, is also a key challenge facing multinational companies operating in China.

Mitch Barns, president of Nielsen Greater China, said acquiring, developing and retaining qualified labor is regarded as the main difficulty for companies' development in China in the next five years.

Andy Zhang, managing director of Cushman &Wakefield China, had a similar viewpoint.

"A lack of quality staff really poses a big challenge for us in expanding business here," Zhang said.

The world's largest reinsurance company, Swiss Re, for instance, just signed a deal with Peking University to jointly develop an insurance course, with the aim of developing a talent pool for its expansion in China.

"The most wanted talents in China's insurance sector are actuaries, and finding qualified actuaries is always a top priority for our human resources staff," said Robert Wiest, managing director, Clients Markets of Swiss Re Asia.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Yuan-based trade settlement volume increases - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011 

*The transaction volume of China's cross-border trade settled in yuan has increased sharply*, as the government approved pilot companies to use the currency in direct overseas investments.

*In the first month of this year, Bank of China's total volume of yuan-denominated cross-border trade settlement reached about 40 billion yuan ($6.09 billion), one-fourth of the 160 billion yuan for the whole of 2010,* said Chen Jun, a manager from the international settlement business department of the bank on Tuesday.

*Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, the world's largest lender by market value, transacted about 150 billion yuan in cross-border settlement business since the pilot program started in July 2009*, a report of the bank said.

*China's cross-border trade settlement in the currency rose to 510 billion yuan by the end of last year*, Chen said adding that *the government is looking to reduce dependence on the US dollar and quicken the pace of yuan globalization.*

*"Growing international trade and investment by Chinese companies abroad increased the need for yuan-denominated settlement business, and it also provided business opportunities for domestic financial institutions,"* said Chen.

*Investors in the offshore yuan market are likely to hold more working capital in the currency as Chinese financial institutions are working on providing more innovative products and services*, Chen added.

The People's Bank of China in January allowed some domestic pilot companies to directly invest overseas in yuan, in order to expand yuan-settled business.

These pilot companies were from 24 provinces and cities on the mainland, including Liaoning, Zhejiang, Guangdong and Shanghai.

*"Allowing direct investment in the currency is a start to liberalizing the capital account and will help ease the pressure of excessive liquidity*, said Xu Sheng, director of the Capital Management Department at JP Morgan Chase in Shanghai.

*"It will further accelerate trade settlements in the currency and expand the offshore yuan markets,"* he said.

*Hong Kong, the emerging yuan hub, is expected to provide more options for investors in the offshore yuan market, with companies issuing yuan-denominated bonds and with plans to sell yuan-based shares.*

*After China's government revised the settlement agreement on the clearing of yuan business in July 2010, Hong Kong handled 370 billion yuan in trade settlements last year*, according to the Xinhua News Agency.

*The total value of cross-border trade in the currency rose to 108 billion in January, from 100.9 billion yuan in December last year*, data from the Hong Kong Monetary Authority showed.

*According to a survey from HSBC, about 30 percent of cross-border trade of small and medium-sized companies in Hong Kong is settled in yuan, and this figure is likely to increase to 50 percent by the end of 2011.*

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Telecom to build world's largest fiber optic network - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011






*China Telecom plans to triple the number of users for its fiber optic broadband service this year to reach 30 million.* 

*The company further aims to grow the user base to 100 million by the end of China's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015). *

*China Telecom plans to cover every city in China with the fiber broadband service in three years and convert all copper lines to fiber,* China Daily reported. Under the Five-Year Plan, *the Chinese government will focus on developing the telecommunications infrastructure, with total investments reaching 2 trillion yuan. Broadband development would account for 80 percent. *

*"Only 23 percent of Chinese families have Internet access now, so China still has huge potential in this industry,"* said China Telecom chairman Wang Xiaochu. 

*This plan will provide broadband access, high-definition IPTV, 3D and rich media services that require bandwidth of about 10 megabytes and above.* 

China Telecom will follow the government's policies to improve infrastructure and cooperate with local authorities to integrate telecommunications, television and Internet networks. 

*The company further plans to introduce cloud computing and Internet of Things services, more internet applications for mobile and fixed Internet users* and to accelerate its transformation into a comprehensive telecommunications provider. 

*It is expected to benefit the optical fiber firms.*

*Orient Securities holds that this large-scale user access upgrade will stimulate the upgrading of fiber optic metropolitan area networks and backbone transmission networks*, and a fast-growing optical communication sector is expected.

*Donghai Securities estimates that the investment made by the telecom operators in broadband construction will increase by 47 percent year on year in 2011 to 68 billion yuan. The broker believes that related accessory, equipment, and optical fiber cable sectors are will be the top three most popular sectors in the stock market.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*Xinjiang builds foundation for rapid development - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 

*The government of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has vowed to make more efforts to achieve rapid development and long-term stability* during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period.

*"To fulfill the strategic goal of rapid development set by the central government, fundamental work is needed and requires great effort,"* Nur Berkri, chairman of the Xinjiang regional government, said in an interview with China Daily.

*"We regional administrators always focus on economic development, especially the growth of GDP, but I don't think we should go out of our way to court GDP growth,"* the chairman said.

*"Competent governors usually implement fundamental projects and bring long-term benefits to people,"* he added.

For Nur Berkri, *the fundamental projects most needed for Xinjiang's economic and social development are infrastructure construction, education and environmental protection.*

In the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) period,* Xinjiang saw rapid development in infrastructure construction, including water conservation, transportation and communication.*

*In the past five years, Xinjiang spent nearly 70 billion yuan ($10.6 billion) to improve its transportation system and build asphalt roads for each town and village.*

*"Before that, rural people had to prepare two suits when they went to markets in towns and cities. One was dirty for village roads, the other was clean for city markets,"* said Nur Berkri. "Now people in Xinjiang have said goodbye to this way of life."

*However, infrastructure construction in Xinjiang is still "far from enough".*

*"Current infrastructure development can't meet the demand of realizing rapid development in Xinjiang,"* the chairman said.

*For example, there are only 1,100 kilometers of high-grade highways in Xinjiang,* though the region accounts for one-sixth of China's territory.

*"The mileage of high-grade highways in a smaller coastal province is several times that in Xinjiang,"* he added.

*Solid educational foundation is vital to Xinjiang's economic and social development*, said the chairman, who worked as a teacher in his 20s.

*"I have received great benefit from educational development and insisted on developing education for decades,"* Nur Berkri said. At present, there is a big regional gap in higher education, especially in southern Xinjiang's Kashgar region, Hotan prefecture and Aksu prefecture, the chairman said.

*In 2010, only 20 to 30 percent of junior high school graduates in those areas received higher education because of a shortage of schools and poor living conditions.*

*This year, the Xinjiang government will give priority to the development of higher and vocational education. A batch of senior high schools is under construction. Students from poor families will get annual allowances of 2,000 yuan if they go to senior high schools. And those entering vocational schools will be exempt from tuition, rent and textbook fees.*

*"Xinjiang's development needs educated youngsters, no matter what ethnic group they are. Through our 20 years of effort, this generation will provide an extraordinary drive for Xinjiang's development,"* he said.

Nur Berkri was honored as the "Mayor of Environmental Protection" when he worked as head of the regional capital city Urumqi from 1998 to 2000.

During his tenure, he advocated the idea of "giving priority to eco-environment", planting thousands of trees in the city and implementing the "Blue Sky Project" aimed at controlling air pollution in winter.

*"I'm quite eager to receive a new title - 'chairman of environmental protection', in a bid to raise people's awareness,"* Nur Berkri said, laughing.

*The eco-environment in Xinjiang is "too fragile to be abused in the silly way of the past" - controlling pollution after the environment has been polluted,* he said.

*"Through more than a decade's effort, we've just seen preliminary success,"* he said, "*The winter snow downtown can now stay white for at least three to five days. It used to turn black overnight.*

*"Environmental pollution happens easily, while controlling pollution is tough and takes decades of work."*

By Shao Wei, China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*Capital injection planned for China's sovereign wealth fund CIC - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 

*A capital injection plan for China Investment Corp (CIC), the country's $300 billion sovereign wealth fund, has been submitted to the State Council for approval*, according to sources close to the matter.

*"The State Council is now working on the plan,"* said one source, who declined to be identified. He refused to disclose the scale of the capital injection.

*Another source close to the matter said the injection could be between $10 billion and $20 billion.*

CIC declined to comment on the issue, as did the State Administration of Foreign Exchange, which manages China's foreign reserves.

Wang Jianxi, executive vice-president and chief risk officer of CIC, said at a forum in January that *the sovereign fund achieved a satisfactory performance last year but has used up its operating capital and has applied for a capital injection.*

*In May, the company said it entered into an agreement - through one of its wholly owned subsidiaries - with Penn West Energy Trust. The companies formed a partnership to develop Penn West's bitumen assets in the Peace River area of Alberta, Canada. CIC will invest approximately C$817 million ($796 million) to acquire a 45 percent interest in the partnership.*

*That deal was the only mergers and acquisitions (M&A) activity published on the company's website last year. However, the Economic Observer said CIC was involved in 11 overseas M&A deals in 2010. Five of those deals, valued at $1.579 billion, were made solely by the company.*

*On Jan 20, CIC opened its first overseas representative office. The bureau, in Toronto, will seek to enhance CIC's cooperation with local companies and promote its overall investment business in Canada,* according to its online statement.

Last year, CIC - *which was set up in 2007 with a mandate to earn a higher return for the government - opened a wholly owned unit in Hong Kong.*

*The fund, which also holds sizable stakes in a number of China's major State-controlled banks, added $58 billion to its overseas holdings in 2009, mainly in publicly traded stocks and bonds*.

Though some analysts said CIC could also raise funds through issuing bonds, in common with other sovereign wealth funds, Liu Shengjun, deputy director of the Lujiazui International Financial Research Center at the China Europe International Business School, said using the existing foreign exchange reserves is a more reasonable choice, given the country's high volume.

*By the end of 2010, China's foreign exchange reserves were $2.8 trillion.*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's direct investment reaches $2.57 bln to ASEAN in 2010 - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 

*China's direct investment to Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries stood around 2.57 billion U.S. dollars since the China-ASEAN Free Trade Area came into force one year ago,* said an official with China's Ministry of Commerce (MOC) in Anhui on Wednesday.

*Over the past year, tariffs on trade between China and ASEAN countries have been sharply reduced. Now 90 percent of goods traded between both sides enjoy zero duties,* said Sun Yuanjiang, deputy director from the MOC's international trade and economic affairs department.

*In 2010, direct investment from ASEAN countries to China reached 6.32 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 35.2 percent.*

*In 2010, trade volume between China and ASEAN countries reached 292.8 billion U.S dollars, an increase of 37.5 percent year on year. China has become the biggest trade partner and the first export destination for ASEAN countries.*

*ASEAN countries have also become a major source of investment for China,* said Sun at an international East Asia free trade area seminar held in Maanshan, east China's Anhui Province.

*"The implementation of China- ASEAN free trade area agreement has played an active role in pushing forward the integration of regional economy of East Asia,"* said Sun.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Strategy for new-energy autos to be released in 2011 - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011

A senior official confirmed on Wednesday that *China would release the national planning for four of the seven strategic emerging industries by the end of this year, and the planning for new-energy vehicles and energy saving will likely be the first announced.*

*The four sectors are new-energy autos, advanced equipment manufacturing, new materials and next-generation information technology*, said Li Yizhong, former minister of Industry and Information Technology and current vice director of the Economic Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), the country's top advisory body. 

*Economic restructuring and shifting to a more environmentally-friendly, balanced growth model are more important than the pace of economic growth this year*, Li said.

*The advanced equipment manufacturing sector will mainly include subcategories of aviation equipment, satellites, rail transportation equipment, marine engineering equipment and smart equipment. The other three sectors are energy conservation and environmental protection, biotech and new energy.* 

The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) recently approved the framework for the blueprint for the development of the strategic emerging industries during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015). It has also urged other relevant government departments to draft the planning and submit it to the State Council for review. 

*Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao declared recently that the target for annual growth is set at 7 percent* for the 12th Five-Year Plan period  well below the target of 8 percent, which is regarded as a de facto bottom line for Chinas economy. *Over the years since 2010, China's GDP has been growing much faster than 8 percent most of time.* 

*The new target of 7 percent, said Li, could make the economic restructuring more achievable. However, some local governments are still eying much higher targets, and they need to re-adjust their way of thinking,* he noted. 

*He also warned of "severe" price pressure this year. But he is confident that the inflation is controllable*. One of the important ways of easing that pressure, he pointed out, *is to reduce the demand for energy and resources by making more efforts to promote energy conservation and reducing emissions.* 

*The target of emission reduction will be specified in the 12th Five-Year Plan.*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China has largest electric vehicle charging network - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 









*At present, the pilot project of China's electric vehicle charging and replacement facilities has been completed and put into operation, and China now boasts the most extensive charging facilities in the word.*

*China's facilities include nearly 90 standard charge and replacement power stations, almost 5,200 charger and 7,000 AC charge spots, covering 26 provinces in China*, including Hangzhou, which built charging and replacement power service networks for electric vehicles. 

*China imported about 240 million tons of crude oil in 2010, which means it was nearly 54 percent dependent on foreign sources, and cars accounted for 40 percent of national oil consumption. Globally, the vehicle emissions of carbon dioxide accounted for 28 percent of the total. Electric vehicles have high efficiency, low noise, zero emissions and other significant advantages, which is why the development of this technology has become a consensus at home and abroad. *

*Power supply for electric vehicles is essential for the development of electric vehicle industry*. Currently, the National Grid has established a laboratory of electric vehicle battery characteristics. 

*In 2011, the National Grid will build intercity cross intelligent charge and replacement power service network in the Bohai Rim region and the Yangtze River Delta. The agency predicted that the number of China's electric vehicles will reach 500,000 in 2015. To meet the requirements of the development of electric vehicles, the State Grid will build 2,351 charge and replacement power stations and 220,000 charge spots during 12th Five-Year Plan period to initially complete the intelligent charge and replacement power service network covering the business area and vigorously promote the development of electric vehicles in China*

By Yan Meng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China builds way to top of construction league



> By Ed Hammond in London and Jamil Anderlini in Beijing
> Published: March 2 2011 17:28 | Last updated: March 2 2011 17:28
> China&#8217;s housing boom has propelled it to the top of global construction, overtaking the US for the first time, as the country ploughed more than $1,000bn into new building projects last year.
> 
> Spending on building work in China soared during 2010 as government stimulus-fuelled demand drove up the cost of materials and labour. Meanwhile, construction prices in the US have declined steadily during the recession and the country invested $983bn last year, down from $1,500bn in 2005.
> 
> The rise to the top of global construction, which coincides with China&#8217;s displacement of Japan as the world&#8217;s second-largest economy, underlines a decade- long power shift in the industry from the mature markets of the US, Japan and western Europe to China, India and a clutch of smaller emerging economies.
> 
> The gap, though, is set to widen, with a new report published today forecasting China will account for a fifth of the world&#8217;s building industry by 2020, compared with 14 per cent today.
> 
> &#8220;This is the real tipping point in the history of the construction industry,&#8221; said Graham Robinson, director at Global Construction Perspectives, which produced the report with PwC and Oxford Economics.
> 
> &#8220;The old powers have been swept aside and it will be many decades before China comes close to ceding its position as the biggest spender on construction, whether on residential, commercial or infrastructure projects,&#8221; Mr Robinson added.
> 
> However, the growth in house building, which accounted for 57 per cent of total construction spend in China last year, is expected to slow during the decade as the government tries to prevent a property bubble.
> 
> Instead, the growth is likely to be fuelled by increased government spending on new railways, roads and power infrastructure projects.
> 
> While China will account for the lion&#8217;s share of an expected $97,700bn in global construction spending during the next decade, India will also invest heavily and is forecast to overtake Japan to become the world&#8217;s third largest.
> 
> The growth in construction activity in both countries has provided a boon to domestic building groups, while international cement and aggregate companies have invested heavily in increasing their exposure.
> 
> Holcim of Switzerland and France&#8217;s Lafarge, the world&#8217;s largest and second-largest cement producers by output respectively, both generate more than half of their sales from China, India and smaller developing economies.
> 
> Meanwhile, China&#8217;s three largest construction equipment makers are set to post record full-year sales and profit jumps for 2010 and are also quickly becoming global players on the back of the country&#8217;s continued construction boom.
> 
> Xugong, Zoomlion and Sany Heavy, which between them make most of the country&#8217;s cranes, cement mixers and earth movers, expect to report profit rises for last year of between 60 and 100 per cent when they publish their full-year earnings in the coming weeks.
> 
> In 2009, China accounted for nearly 43 per cent of global construction machinery sales, up from 18 per cent in 2002, industry figures show.




China&#8217;s inner landscape changes




> By Kathrin Hille in Zhengzhou
> Published: March 3 2011 20:35 | Last updated: March 3 2011 20:35
> After more than 20 years on the job, Zhou Debao didn&#8217;t think that there was anything left to learn. Since the late 1980s, the director of the Labour Export Bureau in Gushi, a rural county in the central Chinese province of Henan, has been helping locals find work in more developed regions of the country.
> 
> &#8220;For at least 20 years, the first thing our young people would do after graduating from junior high school would be leaving [the area],&#8221; says Mr Zhou. Indeed, the county has long been one of China&#8217;s largest sources of migrant workers.
> 
> But things are changing &#8211; so fast that the local government wants to rename Mr Zhou&#8217;s office as its focus is no longer just on getting local labour out.
> 
> &#8220;Now more people are willing to stay, and more of those who went out are coming back,&#8221; he says. For the past seven years, the number of Gushi people working away from home has held steady around 520,000, although the county&#8217;s total population has risen from 1.5m to 1.7m.
> 
> During the traditional hiring season after the Lunar New Year holiday last month, many small companies in China&#8217;s coastal manufacturing hubs have been reporting difficulties in finding workers. Larger firms deny there is a labour shortage, but have raised wages and offered perks rarely seen in the past.
> 
> Here in Henan, one of China&#8217;s most populous provinces and one of the country&#8217;s main sources of migrant labour, the drivers behind that change are clearly visible.
> 
> There are those who left as workers and return as entrepreneurs. Gushi has seen a handful of light industry investments over the past four years which is creating thousands of jobs in the county seat.
> 
> Just before his 16th birthday, Philip Yu left without graduating from middle school to work in a brick kiln, then in a coal mine.
> 
> Later he moved to Dongguan, the light industry hub next to Hong Kong, where he started working in a knitwear factory. Mr Yu worked his way up from ironing cloth to supervising production.
> 
> In 2005, he partnered with Leroy Knitwear, his former employer, to set up a joint venture factory in his home town. Now 400 workers, mostly women, knit, fold, press and pack sweaters for Zara, the Spanish retailer for a monthly wage of Rmb1,000-Rmb3,000 ($152-$456), depending on their speed.
> 
> Mr Yu&#8217;s factory has also kick-started a network of home knitting workshops in the villages around Gushi, a repetition of the early days of industrial development in Hong Kong and Taiwan.
> 
> Several others who returned followed in the textile entrepreneur&#8217;s footsteps, setting up small-scale agro-industry plants, wood furniture factories and electronics workshops in Gushi.
> 
> The villages of Gushi among the muddy fields still look desolate in the icy rain, with most doors barred and barely a human being in the streets. But in the county seat, change is starting to show. The bustling streets fill up so quickly in the afternoon that a traffic jam forms as parents pick their children up from school and office workers start shopping at the end of their working day.
> 
> But there are much larger forces at work. Following a steady rise in wages and other costs in China&#8217;s coastal provinces, multinationals have started moving inland, including a partial relocation by Intel from Shanghai to Chengdu, new plants by HP and Foxconn in Chongqing, and a large new Foxconn plant in Henan.
> 
> The new Foxconn factory is already helping change local workers&#8217; minds about labour migration. For now, it is operating out of rented factory buildings in an export processing zone on the outskirts of Zhengzhou, the provincial capital.
> 
> But it already employs 11,000, and has recruited another 40,000 from Henan who are expected to start work back home after three to six months training in Shenzhen.
> 
> &#8220;This is having a profound impact on our labour market,&#8221; says Liu Guoqing, head of the city government&#8217;s employment office. According to Mr Liu, Zhengzhou has about 980,000 in rural surplus labour, and 700,000 are looking for jobs outside agriculture. Only 20 per cent of them are now leaving the province.
> 
> The decision to stay home is made easier because the wage gap with the coast is narrowing &#8211; the minimum wage in rural Henan is Rmb750, compared with Rmb950 in Shenzhen. As living costs are much lower back home, that translates into higher disposable incomes.
> 
> But there are other reasons workers want to stay closer to home. &#8220;It&#8217;s going to be easier to find a girlfriend here which my parents consider fit for marriage,&#8221; says Wang Fenghui, who transferred to Foxconn&#8217;s Zhengzhou plant after four years at the company&#8217;s Shenzhen factory.
> 
> Yang Hu, a 25-year-old engineering graduate, says Foxconn&#8217;s presence in Zhengzhou changed his plan to leave Henan.
> 
> &#8220;We graduates used to ... need to go places to get some experience at a big company,&#8221; he says.
> 
> &#8220;Now a Fortune 500 company has come right to my doorstep.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Foxconn to move China jobs inland



> By Kathrin Hille in Zhengzhou
> Published: March 3 2011 19:33 | Last updated: March 3 2011 20:56
> Foxconn Technology will transform its south China manufacturing hub into an engineering base and move 200,000 jobs to cheaper inland provinces in a further sign that the region&#8217;s days as a low-end production centre are numbered.
> 
> The world&#8217;s largest contract electronics manufacturer employs 1m people in China. About half its workforce is based at two huge factory complexes in Shenzhen, near Hong Kong.
> 
> &#8220;Shenzhen will probably be our largest site in China for quite some time to come,&#8221; Louis Woo, special assistant to group chairman Terry Gou, told the Financial Times. &#8220;But the goal is to eventually move all of the actual mass manufacturing to other sites. We will make Shenzhen an engineering campus where we do pilot production only.&#8221;
> 
> Foxconn, a unit of Taiwan-listed Hon Hai, began its move to less developed regions of China last year, after a series of suicides among its Shenzhen workforce. The company responded to the crisis by raising wages &#8211; a trend that was reinforced last year after pay-focused strikes at a number of Honda factories in south China.
> 
> Mr Woo said Foxconn&#8217;s Shenzhen headcount would eventually drop below 300,000.
> 
> The company&#8217;s decision to reinvent its Shenzhen factories as &#8220;engineering campuses&#8221; is emblematic of the broader relocation of low-end manufacturing processes from coastal manufacturing zones with relatively high costs.
> 
> Foxconn makes mobile phones, flatscreen televisions, computers and game consoles for customers including Apple, Sony, Nokia and Dell. Like most contract manufacturers, it already carries out hardware research and design on behalf of its multinational clients.
> 
> Because of the large amount of parts and complicated production processes required to make consumer electronic products, the establishment of a new Foxconn assembly plant typically attracts dozens of smaller supplier facilities.
> 
> The early presence of Foxconn International Holdings, Hon Hai&#8217;s Hong Kong-listed handset manufacturing unit, helped transform Shenzhen into a global manufacturing base for the consumer electronics industry.
> 
> Foxconn is building huge plants in Henan and Sichuan, two of China&#8217;s most populous provinces and home to most of the migrant workers who have moved to work at factories in coastal export centres such as Shenzhen.



The China Syndrome


> By By FT Reporters(James Kynge, Richard McGregor, Daniel Dombey, Martin Arnold, Helen Warrell and Cynthia O&#8217;Murchu).
> Published: March 3 2011 22:18 | Last updated: March 3 2011 22:18
> Let&#8217;s just talk, you know, straight realpolitik. We are in a competition with China. Take Papua New Guinea: huge energy find&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;ExxonMobil is producing it. China is in there every day in every way, trying to figure out how it&#8217;s going to come in behind us, come under us.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton&#8217;s words this week were blunt. Not only was the US head-to-head against China in a battle for international influence but Washington was losing the &#8220;information war&#8221; to emerging powers.
> 
> The comments made by the secretary of state to a congressional hearing bring bang up to date the anxieties laid bare in confidential US government cables over the surge in Chinese global influence in recent years.
> 
> Emanating from American embassies across the developing world, these characterise Beijing variously as having fewer scruples than Washington, &#8220;playing dirty&#8221; in commerce and ignoring human rights in its dealings with other countries.
> 
> &#8220;I might also mention China has about a $600m development programme for these Pacific island nations. And what do we have in a response? Zero,&#8221; Mrs Clinton added. She went on to observe that China&#8217;s establishment of a multi-language international television network, Russia&#8217;s launch of an English-language network and the continued success of al-Jazeera had come at a time of cuts in US networks and at the BBC.
> 
> &#8220;We are in an information war and we are losing that war,&#8221; she said.
> 
> Such remarks open a crack of daylight into what is revealed by the WikiLeaks cables as a long-standing tournament of shadows &#8211; the diplomatic feints and dodges that animate often undeclared US-China rivalries &#8211; in places as varied as Africa, the Indian subcontinent, central and south-east Asia and Latin America.
> 
> The vignettes on this page, which are taken from cables written over several years until last year, demonstrate not only the number of areas in which US and Chinese interests clash, but also the varying intensity of the competition that results.
> 
> In a number of African countries, the sense of rivalry is unambiguous. Alleging that &#8220;Chinese companies play dirty&#8221;, a cable from the US embassy in Nairobi said: &#8220;We wonder if [Beijing] simply turns a blind eye to the dirty work of Chinese firms, or if it actively contributes to the problem.&#8221; In Nigeria, US officials see a benefit to China from having fewer scruples than Washington. &#8220;In pursuing its economic interest here, China is free to ignore human rights, democracy, and other issues which complicate the US relationship,&#8221; the cable from Nigeria-based US officials said.
> 
> Cables from Algiers show a similar vein in complaints. &#8220;Competition between US and Chinese firms will continue to dominate the US-China relationship toward Algeria,&#8221; said one, noting that &#8220;more than 40,000 Chinese nationals reside in Algeria&#8221;. In Ethiopia, US companies told officials their contracts with the country&#8217;s telecommunications operator were terminated after they allegedly exposed &#8220;inadequacies and falsification of data&#8221; by a Chinese rival.
> 
> In contrast to the anxiety manifest and unsubstantiated claims made in cables from embassies in Africa, those from Asia convey a milder disappointment, such as over Sri Lanka&#8217;s apparent disinclination towards western investment in favour of China&#8217;s &#8220;no-strings generosity&#8221;. This may be &#8220;convincing President Mahinda Rajapaksa that he can have both his war and his infrastructure, instead of having to choose between the two&#8221;.
> 
> US experts endorse the sentiments. &#8220;There&#8217;s definitely a new game taking place in many parts of the world. The extent to which it has advanced has taken a lot of people by surprise, not least the Chinese themselves,&#8221; says Charles Freeman, previously America&#8217;s top trade negotiator with China and now at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies. But he also notes a sense among some countries that China has come on too strong: &#8220;People are pleading with us to stay around and stay engaged.&#8221;
> 
> A sense of this dynamic is evident in the cables. In one, a warning comes from executives at Vale, the Brazilian mining giant. At a May 2007 meeting with the US ambassador to Brazil, they said America &#8220;would need to pay greater attention to where its raw materials would come from as China hoped to lock up both South America and Africa as its suppliers&#8221;.
> 
> Washington has tried to translate Brasilia&#8217;s annoyance over unfair Chinese competition into a joint position pushing for the faster appreciation of the renminbi. So far, however, Brasilia has maintained an even hand.
> 
> China is aware of countries&#8217; concerns. Yang Jiechi, foreign minister, wrote last month of a need for &#8220;public diplomacy&#8221; because the world &#8220;still has biases, misunderstandings and worries about China&#8221;.


Sour grapes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Don't worry, US Wall Street regime will keep jumping in public to put on a show for their low IQ masses, we just have to keep walking our path. Currently, major areas we have to improve on are copper sourcing, cobalt sourcing, reducing losses of rare earths, reducing dependence on foreign CPUs, reducing dependence on foreign lithography machinery, and protecting our technological secrets in areas we are ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to continue expanding cross-border yuan settlement - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 

The People's Bank of China (PBOC), China's central bank, announced on March 2 that it would further expand trial cross-border yuan trade settlements across the country this year.

*The People's Bank of China said it will increase the use of yuan in cross-border investment and financing flows. *

*China will "actively study" the use of yuan settlement for foreign direct investment and yuan-denominated foreign debt*, according to the central bank. 

*The market demand for yuan cross-border use is expected to climb along with the increasingly close integration between China and the global economy,* according to a statement on the central bank's website.

*The PBOC said it would pay close attention to how yuan trade settlement affects monetary policy, interest rates and the exchange rate. It will also research the relationship between yuan settlement and the international balance of payments, management of foreign exchange reserves and capital account convertibility*, according to the Wall Street Journal. 

*China has been expanding pilot programs for cross-border trade yuan settlement since last year*. The bank has expanded the trial scheme to 20 provincial regions so far.

*China expanded its cross-border yuan trade settlement from the original 365 firms to about 67,000 exporters at the end of last year. China's banks handled 506.3 billion yuan, or 8.57 billion U.S. dollars, of cross-border trade settlements last year.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Israel pledge to enhance economic cooperation - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011 

Israeli President Shimon Peres and visiting Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming held a meeting Wednesday, pledging to enhance economic cooperation between the two countries.

*China is now playing a constructive and increasingly important part in global economy, Peres said, adding that Israel sees great opportunity in China's development. He expressed Israel's willingness to join hands with China to further expand the mutual- benefit cooperation between the two countries.*

*Peres highlighted the key role of technology innovation in economic development of Israel and China, and said his country is ready to expand economic, trade, agricultural and technological collaboration.*

*Chen said he appreciates Peres' effort in promoting Sino- Israeli relations. China will step up communication and cooperation with Israel, and work together to enhance the technological collaboration*, Chen said, adding that* he and his delegation aim to strengthen economic partnership with Israel and further expand and deepen the bilateral cooperation in practical terms.*

The two sides also exchanged views on major regional and international issues of shared interest.

During his four-day visit, Chen held a meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Monday.

Noting the traditional friendship and mutual interest between Israel and China, Netanyahu said his government expects to enhance bilateral cooperation in economy, trade and other fields.

*Sino-Israeli trade volume reached 7.65 billion U.S. dollars in 2010, nearly 150 times of the volume of 1992, when the two countries established diplomatic relations.* Chen said *China hopes to import more high-tech products from Israel, so as to optimize the composition of bilateral trade.*

*Chen, who is heading a trade delegation of Chinese entrepreneurs to Israel, said Chinese enterprises and financial institutions are more than willing to collaborate with their Israeli counterparts.* 

Source:Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Mobile ready for 4G rollout - People's Daily Online* March 04, 2011 

*China may soon start the commercial use of its homegrown fourth-generation (4G) telecommunication technology, providing the system is fully developed.*

*That's according to comments by Wang Jianzhou, chairman of China Mobile Communications Co, the parent of world's largest telecom carrier by subscriber numbers.*

Wang made the remarks during a break of the ongoing Fourth Session of the 11th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, the nation's top advisory body.

He also said *Softbank Telecom Co is planning to deploy the first commercial Time Division-Long Term Evolution technology (TD-LTE) network in Japan by the end of the year.*

*TD-LTE is the next generation telecommunication standard which has been in development by China Mobile since late 2007. It provides a radical increase in the speed of data transmission through a 4G network.*

*China will finish large-scale testing of the TD-LTE network by mid-2012,* according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology. However, Wang pointed out that this is simply a time frame for the testing process, and even when the technology is deployed, it may still be subject to tests.

*"When TD-LTE goes into commercial use in China depends on when the technology is mature,"* Wang told China Daily.

*In January, China began wide-ranging tests of TD-LTE technology in six major cities;* Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Xiamen.

However, Wang revealed on Thursday that there are now seven cities conducting large-scale tests, but did not disclose the name of the additional location.

*"TD-LTE will converge with the Frequency Division Duplex (FDD) - where one frequency band is used to transmit and another to receive - which is the other 4G standard that has been widely adopted by foreign carriers," *Wang said.

*The major task of the "Global TD-LTE Initiative", which was launched last month in Barcelona, Spain, is to develop mobile phones with combined TDD - Time Division Duplex, where a single frequency channel is assigned to both the transmitter and the receiver - and FDD facilities*, according to China Mobile.

*"I hope in the era of 4G, nobody will have to talk about which wireless standard to choose, because everyone will be able to access both TDD and FDD by using the same handset,"* Wang said.

*Major international chip makers, mobile phone manufacturers and telecom carriers have reached a consensus to accelerate the convergence process*. Manufacturers of mobile phone semiconductors, or chips, such as Qualcomm Inc and Samsung Electronics Co have already developed chips that support both technologies.

*The rapid development of the telecom industry globally means that the spectrum for signal receivership has become limited. Wang said TD-LTE is well placed to quicken the pace of becoming a global technology as the majority of the spectrum auctioned worldwide has been allocated to TDD.*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Neusoft among world's top 100 software vendors - People's Daily Online* March 04, 2011 

*According to the newly-released report, titled "Global 100 Software Leaders," Neusoft Corporation, a leading IT solution and service provider in China, is ranked among the top 100 software vendors in the world and is the only software company from China included in the ranking. *

In addition, N*eusoft also leads the ranking of the top 100 software vendors in China. *

*As a unique initiative between PwC and leading software industry associations, the report presents today's top 100 software companies around the world as well as national rankings for the top 100 in the key countries of China, France, Germany, India, the United Kingdom and the United States. This report not only provides a look at the world's leading software companies but also offers a snapshot of the present state of the industry. *

*The ranking is based on licenses, maintenance and support revenue as well as SaaS/ASP and open-source fees*. When referring to China's software industry, Alison Wong, an employee from PwC China, commented that* software enterprises have great growth potential in China, and the Chinese software market is expected to be dynamic and fast-changing in the years to come.*

*"It is a great honor that Neusoft is recognized as one of the Global Top 100 Software Vendors and also ranked No.1 in the China Top 100 Software Vendors,"* said Liu Jiren, chairman and CEO of Neusoft Corporation, one of the 23 software company executives who received the interviews for this report.

*"China's economy is undergoing a profound transformation from a manufacturing-centric to a knowledge-based economy, which brings enormous opportunities and great growth potential to China's software industry*. Chinese software providers have made great advancements over recent years, and they have gained good market share in the domestic market and are actively expanding into international marketplaces. I believe that China will soon emerge as a major player in the global software industry."

*Neusoft is the leading IT solution and service provider in China with operations across the globe. Focusing on software technology, Neusoft provides industry solutions, product engineering solutions as well as related software products, platform and services. *

*With more than 18,000 employees around the world, Neusoft has a comprehensive marketing and service network in more than 40 cities across China as well as subsidiaries in the United States, Europe, Japan and the Middle East.* The company is the first listed software company in China and is traded on the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Brotherhood said:


> *China's Neusoft among world's top 100 software vendors - People's Daily Online* March 04, 2011
> 
> *According to the newly-released report, titled "Global 100 Software Leaders," Neusoft Corporation, a leading IT solution and service provider in China, is ranked among the top 100 software vendors in the world and is the only software company from China included in the ranking. *
> 
> In addition, N*eusoft also leads the ranking of the top 100 software vendors in China. *
> 
> *As a unique initiative between PwC and leading software industry associations, the report presents today's top 100 software companies around the world as well as national rankings for the top 100 in the key countries of China, France, Germany, India, the United Kingdom and the United States. This report not only provides a look at the world's leading software companies but also offers a snapshot of the present state of the industry. *
> 
> *The ranking is based on licenses, maintenance and support revenue as well as SaaS/ASP and open-source fees*. When referring to China's software industry, Alison Wong, an employee from PwC China, commented that* software enterprises have great growth potential in China, and the Chinese software market is expected to be dynamic and fast-changing in the years to come.*
> 
> *"It is a great honor that Neusoft is recognized as one of the Global Top 100 Software Vendors and also ranked No.1 in the China Top 100 Software Vendors,"* said Liu Jiren, chairman and CEO of Neusoft Corporation, one of the 23 software company executives who received the interviews for this report.
> 
> *"China's economy is undergoing a profound transformation from a manufacturing-centric to a knowledge-based economy, which brings enormous opportunities and great growth potential to China's software industry*. Chinese software providers have made great advancements over recent years, and they have gained good market share in the domestic market and are actively expanding into international marketplaces. I believe that China will soon emerge as a major player in the global software industry."
> 
> *Neusoft is the leading IT solution and service provider in China with operations across the globe. Focusing on software technology, Neusoft provides industry solutions, product engineering solutions as well as related software products, platform and services. *
> 
> *With more than 18,000 employees around the world, Neusoft has a comprehensive marketing and service network in more than 40 cities across China as well as subsidiaries in the United States, Europe, Japan and the Middle East.* The company is the first listed software company in China and is traded on the Shanghai Stock Exchange.
> 
> By People's Daily Online


 
Congrats China! 

Here is the original report.

http://www.pwc.com/en_GX/gx/technology/publications/global-software-100-leaders/assets/global-software-100.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China projects 136 bln USD fiscal deficit in 2011 - People's Daily Online* March 05, 2011 

*China projects 900 billion yuan (136.4 billion U.S. dollars) in fiscal deficit, or 2 percent of GDP, in 2011*, says a government work report to be delivered by Premier Wen Jiabao at the parliament's annual session Saturday.

*The deficit is 150 billion yuan less than that of last year. Of the deficit, 700 billion yuan will be for the central government and 200 billion yuan for the local government through issuing bonds*, reads the report, distributed to the media before the opening of the Fourth Session of the 11th National People's Congress (NPC). 

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Daimler, BYD move toward new electric brand - People's Daily Online * March 04, 2011 






Thomas Weber (left) , member of the Board of Management of Daimler AG, Ulrich Walker (second left), chairman and CEO of Daimler Northeast Asia Ltd, Wang Chuanfu (right), chairman and president of BYD Co Ltd and Lian Yubo, CEO of Shenzhen BYD Daimler New Technology Co Ltd, at the opening of their new joint venture on July 30, 2010. Photo Provided to China Daily

*Chinese authorities recently granted a business license to Shenzhen BYD Daimler New Technology Co Ltd, the new joint venture between Daimler AG and BYD Co Ltd formed to develop an electric vehicle specifically for the China market.*

*The contract for the 50-50 partnership was signed in May to create an R&D operation with registered capital of 600 million yuan.*

*"We've now had the green light to move ahead - and are especially pleased to receive the business license just a few months after signing the contract,"* said Dieter Zetsche, chairman of the Board of Management of Daimler AG and head of Mercedes-Benz Cars.

*"It will accelerate our joint efforts to create an all-new electric vehicle for the Chinese market,"* he said.

The partnership echoes China's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) for the auto industry that gives priority to new-energy vehicle development.

*According to the China Association for Automobile Manufacturers, the nation has set a sales goal of 1 million new-energy automobiles a year by 2015, a target that needs support from development of electric vehicles and the necessary infrastructure.*

*Shenzhen BYD Daimler New Technology Co Ltd will develop an electric vehicle using Daimler's know-how in electric vehicle architecture and safety along with BYD's proven skills in battery technology and e-drive systems.*

*"Our joint venture is making excellent progress,"* said Wang Chuanfu, chairman and president of BYD Co Ltd.

*"At the research and technology center in Shenzhen, German and Chinese engineers, designers and other experts are very well aligned and will soon be joined by more colleagues from both partners. We all are eager to utilize the strengths of our two companies to create a new brand of electric car in China,"* he said.

*Daimler and BYD aim to make the car available in China some time in 2013 and will market it under a new brand jointly created and owned by both.*

This year, Stuttgart-based Daimler AG is commemorating 125 years of the automobile. The pioneering spirit of its founders set the world in motion by creating the world's first automobile.

*Continuing to spearhead that tradition of innovation, Daimler is now leading the industry on "The Road to Emission-free Mobility" after many years of research on new energy vehicles.*

As part of the 125-year celebrations, the Mercedes-Benz B-Class fuel-cell World Tour began in January this year to highlight the latest generation technology.

*Its fuel cell vehicle, the first of its kind put into mass production*, will reach the Shanghai leg of the tour in April to coincide with the upcoming Auto China 2011.

*In the course of the last 30 years, Daimler has filed more than 600 patents relating to battery-powered vehicles, 230 of them for lithium-ion technology.*

Its new exclusive partnership with BYD is now set to be another great achievement in Daimler's quest for excellence as the company continues to reinvent the car to meet market trends and needs.

*The initiative between the two companies has already been recognized with the recent "Golden Award for Technical Cooperation"* bestowed by the Economic Information Daily published by Xinhua News Agency.

*"This award is undoubtedly a fantastic signal for our R&D cooperation with BYD,"* said Ulrich Walker, chairman and CEO of Daimler Northeast Asia Ltd.

*"Daimler and BYD will take full advantage of each other's specialized expertise to develop a brand-new electric vehicle in line with the government's policies to build a greener future."*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to boost imports from least developed nations - People's Daily Online* March 05, 2011 





*China will increase imports this year from the least developed countries and from countries with which China has a large trade surplus to improve trade imbalances*, says a government work report to be delivered by Premier Wen Jiabao at the parliament' s annual session Saturday. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese and US companies cooperate on large passenger plane - People's Daily Online* March 04, 2011 






*China's AVIC Electromechanical Systems Company Limited and the U.S. Hamilton Sundstrand announced here Thursday that they would set up a joint venture to produce power systems for the C919, China's first domestically-produced large passenger plane.*

*The joint venture will temporarily be based in Xi'an, the capital of northwestern Shaanxi Province, with a total investment of 145 million U.S. dollars.*

*The joint venture reported 48 million U.S. dollars of registered capital. Each of the two investors owns half of the project.*

*The joint venture is expected to start production before 2012.

The C919 is planned to be a single-aisle plane that can seat up to 168 passengers. It will be built by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac) and is set for delivery in 2016.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Brotherhood said:


> *China to boost imports from least developed nations - People's Daily Online* March 05, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China will increase imports this year from the least developed countries and from countries with which China has a large trade surplus to improve trade imbalances*, says a government work report to be delivered by Premier Wen Jiabao at the parliament' s annual session Saturday.
> 
> Source: Xinhua


 
Tell me thats not a joke. Least developed countries, all combined, are not going to increase the imports to China even by $1 billion. 
Anyway, do we know what countries are included & what goods will be imported?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

PeacefulIndian said:


> Tell me thats not a joke. Least developed countries, all combined, are not going to increase the imports to China even by $1 billion.
> Anyway, do we know what countries are included & what goods will be imported?


 
Large amounts of natural resources like gas, and metals are worth trillions.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Large amounts of natural resources like gas, and metals are worth trillions.



And I have a beach front palace in Bahamas for sale.


----------



## below_freezing

PeacefulIndian said:


> Tell me thats not a joke. Least developed countries, all combined, are not going to increase the imports to China even by $1 billion.
> Anyway, do we know what countries are included & what goods will be imported?


 
We should be importing their strengths like raw materials, food and minerals. I mean they can't export anything else. This is a form of mutual benefit since their citizens can look up to recieving Chinese manufactures and increasing their living standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-speed train expansion on track in China - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 






*China's newly-appointed railway minister has said the country will continue to develop its high-speed rail network as planned even after its former minister was ousted.*

Sheng Guangzu, who took office on Feb 25 to replace former railway minister Liu Zhijun, made the remarks on Saturday when responding to questions whether China's policy of high-speed rail development will change with Liu's fall from grace.

*Liu was placed under investigation for "severe violation of discipline"* on Feb 12 by the discipline watchdog of the Communist Party of China (CPC).

*Liu's is "an individual case" and will not have a big impact on the railway system's future development and morale*, Sheng was quoted by the Beijing News as saying.

*He said the change of minister will not change the roadmap of China's high-speed railway development*, as the country will continue to develop its fast train network under its national medium-to-long-term program.

*The railway system now runs stably and achieved its mission during the past Spring Festival travel peak*, he said.

*It was the first time 62-year-old Sheng faced the media after taking office at the railway ministry.* The former head of the General Administration of Customs was vice-railway minister before being transferred to customs as deputy commissioner in 2000.

Zhang Junbang, director of the Zhengzhou railway bureau and a deputy to the National People's Congress (NPC), told China Daily that *the plan for building high-speed railways in his bureau's territory this year has not changed, and a high-speed rail line linking Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, and Shijiazhuang, capital of North China's Hebei province, will be completed by the end of this year.*

*Following the removal of Liu and later the ministry's deputy chief engineer Zhang Shuguang - both leaders in China's high-speed railway development - the ministry faced doubts and pressure from many sides.*

Some believed the ministry will not be able to pay back the huge loans it borrowed from banks for building the massive high-speed rail network, while others suspected the stunningly fast construction of the high-speed railways might generate potential safety hazards.

*As to the solvency of the ministry's affiliated companies, Sheng said on Saturday that the 1.8-trillion-yuan ($274-billion) debt used for building the country's massive high-speed rail network was still "at a controllable level".*

*"I believe the high-speed rail market will be rosy" after many projects still under construction are put into service,* he said.

*As for whether the ministry should build so many high-speed railways in only a few years*, Wang Mengshu, a professor at the Research Center of Tunnel and Underground Engineering at Beijing Jiaotong University and a deputy to the NPC, said that *forming a network in a relatively short period can generate more profits than laying out the railways one by one.*

*And the quick speed of construction is not likely to affect quality as the key to safety is the rail track, and China has overcome difficulties to make sure the tracks stay where they are for years so that trains will not derail at high speeds*, he said.

Zheng Xinli, former deputy director of the policy research office of the CPC Central Committee and a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, said that *with the growth of the network and people's income, high-speed railways will gradually attract more passengers and eventually begin to make a profit.*

*By then, paying back the huge debt will not be a problem*, Zheng said.

*The country has planned to expand its high-speed rail network to 13,000 km by 2012 and to 16,000 km by 2020.

At the end of 2010, the network was already the world's longest at 8,358 km, of which 5,149 km were put into service in 2010.*


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing plans new airport in southern suburb - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 

China's capital city plans to build a new airport in the southern suburb of Daxing District, municipal government sources said Sunday.

*The regional aviation hub is designed to handle 80 million passengers a year upon its completion in the long run.*

*The first phase of construction is expected to be finished within the the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015), and 40 million passengers will be handled each year.*

*Travel time between the airport and city downtown will be kept within half an hour*, according to Beijing's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), which had been approved by the municipal legislature.

Although the new airport's location is not disclosed in the Five-Year Plan, the government of Daxing District has included airport construction in its development plan in the next five years.

*Seeing rapidly growing air traffic in recent years, Beijing aims to handle 120 million passengers through its airports in 2015.*


----------



## Brotherhood

*Dongfeng Motor Feb. sales up 29.8% - People's Daily Online* March 06, 2011

*Chinese automaker Dongfeng Motor sold 19,540 vehicles in February, up 29.8 percent year on year*, figures released on Saturday showed.

*Dongfeng's auto output in February reached 18,250 units, an increase of 11.3 percent from a year earlier*, the company said in a report to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

*Sales in January surged 35.22 percent year on year to hit the record monthly high of 297,600 units.

The company aims to sell 2.9 million vehicles this year.*

The equities of the Shanghai-listed firm closed at 5.3 yuan per share on Friday, up 0.95 percent from the previous trading day.

Source:Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*First phase of Shanghai Disneyland to cost 24.5 billion yuan - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 






*An investment of 24.5 billion yuan has been approved for the first phase of the Shanghai Disneyland project*, said Han Zheng, Shanghai's mayor and a deputy of the National People's Congress, on March 6 during the annual session of the NPC.

*"I hope that the Shanghai Disneyland project can start as soon as possible. Currently, the preliminary work is under way. I have read some inaccurate media reports on the project investment. Therefore, I want to clarify here that the total investment of the approved first-phase project stands at 24.5 billion yuan,"* Han said.

*The contract of the Shanghai Disneyland project was signed in Shanghai in November 2010. This is the first Disneyland on the Chinese mainland and the sixth worldwide. The first phase of the project will be completed and open to the public during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015).*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*Central gov't backs HK to become offshore RMB center - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011






*The central government supports Hong Kong in building into an offshore RMB center*, said a Chinese senior official Sunday.

*The central government also supports Hong Kong in strengthening its competitiveness and consolidating its position as an international center of finance, trading and shipping*, Xu Xianping, vice minister of the National Development and Reform Commission, said at a press conference.

*Becoming an offshore RMB center matters a lot to Hong Kong's status as an global finance center,* said Li Lihui, president of the Bank of China, on the sidelines of the on-going parliamentary session.

*Since Hong Kong is the springboard for many mainland companies to go global and overseas businesses to the Chinese mainland, Hong Kong's possible status as the RMB center will benefit handsomely both Hong Kong and companies at home and abroad,* he said.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hainan uses offshore duty-free policy to boost economy - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 

*Three shops in Hainan, the most southern province of China and an increasingly popular tourist destination, were recently approved by central authorities to offer duty-free goods. This means that Hainan has taken one step further on its way to becoming an international tourist island in terms of business.* 

*The offshore duty-free policy means that international tourists are allowed to purchase certain items on the island without taxation on the condition that they show flight tickets proving the date of their departure.* This policy is aimed at attracting more international big brand discount stores to set up shop on the island.

*Central administrative departments, such as the Ministry of Finance, the General Administration of Customs and the State Administration of Taxation, jointly gave the green light for this crucial duty-free program*, which is one of a series of provincial policies for promoting Hainan as an international tourist island.

*The related supervision regulations and the software will soon be finalized*, said Luo Baoyou, governor of Hainan Province. 

Luo also lists some current limits of this policy. For example,* the type and amount of items are limited, and sales are limited to certain customers in order to prevent smuggling.*

According to the statistics that have been collected since the tax-refund policy trial was launched on Jan. 1,* few tourists have come from Japan, South Korea and Russia, which raised critical doubts about the effectiveness of the policy. *

*It is a question of fit and the art of marketing*, Luo responded, *when commodity items prepared perfectly fit the needs of overseas tourists, and when the marketing strategies are delicately tailored for the local situation, things can be expected to greatly improve.* 

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Most Chinese provinces to make resident income grow as quickly as economy in 2011-2015 - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 

*Altogether 24 provincial regions have set targets for the growth of resident income which equal or outpace local GDP growth goals in the 2011-2015 period*, an official with China's top economic planning body said Sunday.

*Five provincial governments have promised to make the increase of people's income outperform local GDP growth, while another 19 set the same growth rates for GDP and resident income*, said Xu Xianping, vice minister of the National Development and Reform Commission.

*Another five provincial regions have pledged to make resident income increase "basically keep pace with" local GDP growth in the same period,* he said.

There are 31 provinces, autonomous regions and municipalities in the Chinese mainland.

*China plans to coordinate the increase of people's income with economic expansion, and the increase of workers' pay with improvements in labor productivity for the 2011-2015 period, underlining its goal of rebalancing economic and social development.*

*The move signaled an important policy orientation and would exert great influence on China's economy*, Xu told a press conference, without elaborating.

*To achieve the targets, Xu stressed the necessity of establishing a nationwide social insurance network, ensuring residents' access to medical services and constructing housing projects for middle- and low-income urban households. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's fiscal expenditure to exceed 10 trillion yuan for first time - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 

*China's national fiscal expenditure in 2011 will reach more than 10 trillion yuan, which is up by 12 percent compared with the previous year, according to the country's budget report for 2011. This will be the first time China's annual fiscal expenditure has exceeded 10 trillion yuan.*

According to the report,* the central government will spend more than 1 trillion yuan on areas directly related to people's livelihoods, such as education, medical and health care, social security and employment, housing support and culture, representing an increase of more than 18 percent over last year. *
Around 988 billion yuan will go to projects for agriculture, rural areas and farmers, representing an annual increase of more than 15 percent. 

*The central government will also allocate more than 3.7 trillion yuan for tax rebates and fund transfers to local governments, an increase of more than 15 percent.* 

Other expenditure on closely related to people's livelihood include investment on rural irrigation and water conservancy, transportation and environmental protection. 

*In total, nearly two-thirds of the central government's fiscal budget will be used to improve people's living conditions.* 

Meanwhile, the government will also try to reduce administrative costs by implementing financial and economic discipline to practice austerity among government agencies.

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China showcases major hi-tech progress in 11th Five-Year Plan - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 







On March 6, 2011 a worker stands at a large poster showing China's progress in aerospace. It is one of the displays for the exhibition of China's major technological achievements during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010). The exhibition, held from March 7 to March 14, in Beijing presents China's remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and the bigger role of high technology in boosting the country's strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring. (Xinhua photo)






Photo, taken on March 6, 2011, shows China's Harmony bullet train and a comprehensive inspection train, which is used to test the operation of high-speed rail ways. Both are displayed at the exhibition of China's major technological achievements during the 11th Five-Year Plan. (2006-2010).The exhibition presents China's remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and a bigger role of high technology in boosting the country's strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring.(Xinhua photo)






Photo taken on March 6, 2011 at the exhibition of China's major technological achievements during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) held from March 7 to March 14. The digitalized vehicle is based on a China-developed software system, which has been applied to all major parts of an auto. The exhibition presents China's remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and a bigger role of high technology in boosting the country's strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring.(Xinhua photo)






Photo, taken on March 6, 2011, shows a model of an intelligent transportation system for mega-cities like Beijing. The model is one of the displays for the exhibition of China's major technological achievements during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) held in Beijing from March 7 to March 14. The exhibition presents China's remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and a bigger role of high-tech in boosting the country's strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring.(Xinhua photo)






Photo, taken on March 6, 2011, shows a worker installing the exhibits for the exhibition of China's major technological achievements during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010). The worker is looking at a model of the Chang'e-1, Chinas first lunar probe. The exhibition, held in Beijing from March 7 to 14, presents Chinas remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and the bigger role of high technology in boosting the country's strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring.(Xinhua photo)






Photo, taken at an exhibition on March 6, 2011, shows the C919, China's large 200-seat passenger jet, which is scheduled to make its maiden flight in 2014 and be delivered for operation in 2016. The exhibition, held in Beijing from March 7 to 14, presents China's remarkable progress in innovation-driven research and development and the bigger role of high technology in boosting the countrys strategic emerging industries and industrial restructuring.(Xinhua photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build more hospitals while reforming health service - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 

*The Chinese government plans to build more hospitals at the county level as one of the measures to reform the national public health service*, said a State Council circular on Monday.

*By the end of this year, every county with a population of more than 300,000 must have a public hospital with at least 100 beds and certificated medical workers accounting for 75 percent of the total staff*, said the pilot project plan to reform public hospitals, which was published on the official website of the Chinese government.

*Under the plan, the country will try a system of technical cooperation between county hospitals and rural clinics in one-fifth of the nation's 2,800 counties in a bid to improve medical service to villagers.*

The country will also try to reform the health authorities and improve supervision of public hospitals, the document said.

*Also, chief officials of the health departments at all levels will be banned from doubling as public hospital heads to tighten the supervision of public hospitals.*

*To control the cost of medical service, measures will be taken to make public hospitals use basic medicines listed by the state and adopt public bidding in the purchase of medicines*, the document said.

*It also pledged that China would work out policies to encourage private investment in operating hospitals and create a better environment for private hospitals*.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's rural per capita net income up 8.9% annually over past five years: NBS - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011

*The per capita net income for China's rural residents maintained an 8.9-percent annual growth rate during the 2006-2010 period, or 12.7 percent before price factor adjustments*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

*The figure was 3.6 percentage points higher than that of the country's 10th Five-Year Program period (2001-2005), *the NBS said in an online statement.

*The per capita net income for rural residents rose 81.8 percent in five years before price factor adjustments to 5,919 yuan (902 U.S. dollars) in 2010,* said the statement.

*This growth was attributed to increases in wages and transfer incomes as well as stable household, business and property incomes*, it said.

*Also, the per capita living expenditure of rural residents rose 7.8 percent annually during the period to 4,382 yuan in 2010 after deducting the price factors*, it added.

The Engel's Coefficient, which measures the amount of money spent on food compared with total income, was down 4.4 percentage points over the past five years to 41.1 percent in rural areas in 2010, it said.

*Meanwhile, grain and oil expenditures decreased while consumption of health foods such as dairy products increased. The rural per capita grain expenditure fell 13.1 percent during the period while the rural per capita expenditure for dairy products rose 8.6 percent, said the statement.*

*Expenditures on home appliances such as refrigerators, air conditioners and microwave ovens also saw substantial growth*, according to the statement.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Vanke 2010 net profit up 36.65 pct, sales top 100 bln yuan - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011

China Vanke Co., the country' s biggest developer by market value, said *its 2010 net profit rose 36.65 percent on strong demand for homes.*

*Its net income surged to 7.28 billion yuan (1.1 billion U.S. dollars), from 5.3 billion yuan in the previous year*, the company said in a statement filed to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange Monday.

*Operating revenue last year rose 3.75 percent year on year to 50.71 billion yuan, while earnings per share jumped 37.5 percent year on year to 0.66 yuan*, it said.

*The company's contracted sales rose 70.5 percent from a year earlier to 108.16 billion yuan in 2010, becoming the first Chinese developer to exceed the 100 billion yuan mark.*

Vanke attributed its increased earnings to China's home prices hike in 2010.

China's housing prices have been climbing steeply since June 2009, fueled by record bank lending and tax breaks. The monthly year-on-year growth rate hit a record 12.8 percent in April last year.

*Government data showed last month that prices of new properties in 68 of 70 major cities surveyed grew from a year earlier in January, with 10 cities reporting double-digit increases in new home prices. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Land available for 10 m new 'affordable homes' - People's Daily Online* March 07, 2011 

*China's land watchdog is guaranteeing there will be enough building sites available for the construction of the 10 million affordable homes the country has called for this year and said it will complete a detailed land-use plan before the end of March.*

*Xu Shaoshi, minister of land and resources*, told China Daily on Saturday *the land is "absolutely guaranteed".*

*If the land provided falls short of what is required, those to blame will face severe punishments*, Xu said.

He added that the general land supply plan will include an additional plan specifically about the provision of land for affordable housing.

*China plans to build 36 million affordable homes during the coming five years, including 10 million in 2011 and 10 million in 2012. The remaining 16 million will be finished during the final three years of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period*, said Xu Xianping, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission, at a news conference in Beijing on Sunday.

The affordable homes are part of the plan to help solve the problem of rapidly rising house prices caused by an overheated real estate sector.

*Compared to the target of 5.8 million new affordable homes in 2010, the challenge of finding enough land for the 10 million affordable homes in 2011 will put pressure on land resources.*

*The central government reiterated on Jan 26 that, of the total supply of land for housing, more than 70 percent should be for affordable housing, small- and medium-sized homes and the reconstruction of shantytowns*. A report from the ministry showed the ratio in 2010 was 67.9 percent across 30 provinces, municipalities and autonomous regions.

*Illegal land use, such as leaving land idle that was earmarked for building, is something the ministry is trying to counter.

Xu said more severe punishments will be introduced for such practices.*

He added that the heads of 12 places with rampant land misuse had been summoned to the ministry for "face-to-face" discussions.

*But, according to a report from WorldUnion Properties, the construction of the 10 million affordable homes this year might be hampered not so much by a lack of land as a lack of funding*. It suggested funding could fall short by as much as 816.2 billion yuan ($124.4 billion), which is more than half of the 1.3 trillion yuan needed.

Zhang Rongming, vice-chairwoman of the CPPCC National Committee, said a shortage of funding could be a problem, despite the fact that the government will raise money from its allocated fiscal revenue, the housing provident fund and local authorities' land transfer revenues.

*"We expect the central government will contribute more to the cost of construction and favorable policies could be brought in to encourage other capital to be invested in the project,"* she said.

Yan Qingmin, a member of the CPPCC National Committee, said the role of bank loans in the regulation of the property market should not be overestimated. 

"Because a tightening monetary policy usually has to be conducted through management of credit," said Yan, who is also assistant chairman of the China Banking Regulatory Commission.

*Yan, who was speaking on Friday, suggested the government relies more on tax and fiscal support to curb increases in the cost of real estate and to fund the building of the affordable homes. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Commerce minister: Trade surplus to shrink in 2011 - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011






*China's imports is going to rise, while the previously huge trade surplus should shrink in 2011, as the country has moved to re-caliber its economy onto domestic consumption which is considered more sustainable. *

Commerce Minister Chen Deming told a news conference in Beijing Monday that *China has planned to lower import tariffs on a slew of selected goods this year. He called the developed countries, including the U.S. and European trade partners, to end trade discriminations on China by allowing more high-tech exports to China.*

*The countrys trade surplus, has dropped in the recent years. Last year it decreased 6.5 percent year-on-year to US$183 billion. That followed a 34 percent fall to US$196 billion in 2009 from a year earlier*. 

*Chinese economists have complained that the trade surplus, coupled with the inflows of overseas speculative hot money, *has exacerbated Chinas inflation as the central bank has increased supply of local currencies to the market by buying the surplus. 

*The government's 2011 economic blueprint calls for nurturing self-sustaining growth by promoting consumer spending*. That might help to ease political volatility with Washington and other trading partners that complain about currency controls.

*In 2010, Chinas exports grew by 31.3 percent, while imports rose by a staggering 38.7 percent, which gave a boost to global economic revival.* 

Chen, speaking to reporters on the sidelines of the National Peoples Congress, declined to give a detailed trade forecast for this year but said *Beijing would try to simplify import procedures. Our foreign trade policy principle this year is `stabilize exports, promote imports, reduce the surplus',* the minister said.

*"We expect import growth to be relatively fast,"* Chen said. "The ratio of surplus to GDP should decline, though we cannot rule out the possibility there still might be a surplus."

During the November meeting of G20 finance ministers and central bank chiefs in Seoul, the United States proposed a ratio of trade surplus or deficit to a nation's GDP be set at 4 percent, in a bid to solve global trade imbalances. But a number of countries rejected the proposal.

*Last year, the surplus-deficit ratio of GDP in the current account was 3.2 percent for China, but "it's hard to say whether the figure will drop to below 3 percent or not, but it will definitely get smaller", *Chen said.

*Chen said the government expects China to become the world's biggest consumption market over the next decade. But he said there are no plans to de-emphasize exports, which support millions of manufacturing jobs.*

According to some foreign media reports, *the Ministry of Commerce is considering a tariff reduction on high-tech products and resource-related goods* and is seeking opinions from other ministries.

*"Simpler import-related procedures are a priority, and we are also considering reducing import tariffs on some goods,"* Chen said.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Rising labor costs good for China's economic restructuring: minister - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 






*A pinch of rising labor costs has been felt by Chinese factories*, but China's labor minister said on Tuesday* it is good for the nation's strategic economic restructuring.*

*China faces a dilemma that underpaid factory workers demand higher wages while many small-sized export-oriented factories could not afford the rising costs of labor and raw materials,* Yin Weimin, minister of human resources and social security, told a press conference.

*"Rising labor costs, however, could push for the transformation of the economic development pattern,"* he said.

*The wage increase could be realized through more consultations between employers and employees*, he noted.

*After decades of economic boom on the back of cheap labor and intensive energy use, China wants to make the economy more technology-depended and vowed to make more ordinary people share the benefits of the growth.*

In the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015), *China aims to increase the disposable income of urban and rural residents by at least seven percent a year, the same rate as the GDP growth target.*

*The minimum wage should increase by at least 13 percent a year over the next five years. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*20 mln fishermen benefit from China's subsidy mechanism: official - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 

*China's plan to subsidize diesel oil used in fisheries benefited more than 20 million fishermen over the past five years*, a Ministry of Agriculture (MOA) official said Monday.

*The subsidy plan has greatly eased financial pressures felt by fishermen after a surge in oil prices*, said the MOA's Bureau of Fisheries official, whose name was not indicated.

*The ministry launched the plan in 2006 after diesel oil prices rose more than 50 percent within two years to 6,000 yuan (914 U.S. dollars) per ton, adding costs of 5.68 billion yuan to the country's fishery production*, the official said.

The subsidy plan covers fishermen and fishery enterprises that use motorized fishing vessels for near-shore and inland fishing and aquatic production.

*In 2006 alone, the central budget allocated two batches of subsidies at 3.18 billion yuan*, the official added. The official did not specify the total figure for the past five years.

The MOA official said the ministry will strengthen the implementation of the policy in the country's 12th Five-Year Program period (2011-2015).

*The ministry recently issued a notice to check fund usages during the 2006 to 2010 period and asked local governments to further improve the mechanism and promote supervision over fund management*, he noted.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China expects 13 pct annual growth in marine economy in next five years: oceanic official - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011

*China's marine economy is expected to grow at an annual rate of more than 13 percent in the next five years*, Liu Cigui, director of the State Oceanic Administration, said Monday.

*"Development of the industry has just started in China,"* Liu told Xinhua in an exclusive interview, saying the country *"has a bright future in its marine economy".*

*To further explore oceanic resources, China's deep-diving manned submersible vessel "Jiaolong" will attempt to dive to a depth of 5,000 meters this year* after it successfully reached 3,759 meters under the sea last year.

*As the first manned vehicle in the world designed to reach 7,000 meters below sea level, the submersible can be used in 99.8 percent of world's sea areas*, according to the vehicle's chief designer Xu Qinan.

*Liu also said China may launch its HY-2 satellite, a marine remote sensing satellite series, at a proper time this year.*

*China's oceanic industry recorded an annual increase of 13 percent in the past five years to top 3.8 trillion yuan (579 billion U.S. dollars) last year and employ more than 33 million people.*

*However, the marine economy accounts for no more than 10 percent of China's gross domestic product (GDP), *and it is mainly centered on traditional sectors such as fishing, transport and tourism, which together account for two-thirds of the total marine output.

*China has abundant marine resources, with its 3 million square kilometers of offshore waters and 32,000 kilometers of coastline. China also has a proven marine oil reserve of 24.6 billion tonnes and natural gas reserves of 1.6 billion cubic meters.*

Premier Wen Jiabao said Saturday in the government work report draft for this year that the country will boost the marine economy and emphasize the balance between land and sea.

The State Council on January 4 *approved a development plan for the country's first ocean economic zone in the coastal province of Shandong, in an effort to bolster marine economy.*

*"Since China has just started developing its marine economy, environmental issues should be closely watched,"* Liu said.

*The central and local governments have issued laws and regulations on environmental evaluation, "highly polluting projects should be banned,"* he said, urging citizens to join in environmental protection.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to slash drug prices, saving 1.5 billion USD - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 

*China has vowed to lower the maximum retail prices of some antibiotics and circulatory system drugs by 21 percent on average beginning on March 28. It is estimated to save a total of nearly 10 billion yuan, or 1.5 billion dollar for citizens.*

*The price cut pushes China one crucial step further on its way to furthering its medical health system reform. *

*Most listed drugs, which include a total of 162 types, nearly 1,300 formulas and specifications*, are currently extensively used in China to treat infections and cardiovascular disease, which means this action will bring about a significant reduction in expenses.

*The price adjustment plan has a series of careful pricing procedures, including cost and price surveys and expert evaluation*, and it eventually got approved by National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), an NDRC official said on March 7.

The following are several adjustment highlights.

*First, the expensive drugs will become cheap, and the inexpensive drugs will stay the same*. It aims to strike a balance between improving people's livelihood and ensuring the supply of inexpensive medicines.

*Second, the price of patented drugs will be lowered more moderately* so adequate funds will go to support the research and innovation of new drugs.

*Third, individually-priced drugs are to be further marked down to a price closer to that of uniformly-priced drugs*. This ensures a fair and competitive market environment.

*The NDRC official also revealed that there will be a further pricing plan on the basis of batches.*

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China aids poor with prices indexes tailored to low-income families - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 

*The Chinese government is working to make life less torrid for the country's low-income families, who are most vulnerable to price hikes, by giving them subsidies to off-set price hikes.*

*China will "improve the system of subsidies and institute a sound mechanism to raise social assistance and social security benefits when commodity prices rise,"* Premier Wen Jiabao said, when delivering the government work report Saturday.

*"We cannot allow price rises to affect the normal lives of low-income people,"* he vowed.

*Low income people are sensitive to price fluctuations because they rely heavily on subsidies*, which are defined by the basic price level of consumer goods and services,

*China's consumer price index (CPI), a major gauge of inflation, has increased continuously since June last year*, when a 2.9-percent year-on-year rise was registered.

The index hit a 28-month high of 5.1 percent in November and stood at 4.9 percent in January this year.

*The price hikes have mainly been driven by surging food prices.*

On Wednesday, the National Development and Reform Commission *ordered local authorities to establish, by the end of this year, a mechanism to peg subsidies for low-income families to the price of daily necessities.*

*Wen said the government aims to keep consumer price increases at around 4 percent this year*. He said stabilizing prices will be a top priority, pledging that the government will do more to contain rising prices of food, housing and other essentials.* The problem "affects social stability," he warned.*

*"CPI measures the general situation of the country's macro economy but does not reflect the impact of actual price changes upon low-income families,"* said Zhang Weiguo, an economist with the Shandong Academy of Social Sciences.

Meanwhile, *living standards differ among regions, he said. "Therefore, it is necessary for each local government to design an index tailored for low-income earners in line with the living standards in the region.*

*Some local governments have already set about formulating such gauges*. Subsidies will be provided to them if price increases go above a certain level.

*Shandong Province launched its index in 2008 which covers 8 categories of products and services*, including food, cigarettes and alcohol, clothing and household items and maintenance, according to the local statistics authority.

*So far, the government has handed out subsidies worth more than 200 million yuan (30.47 million U.S. dollars), according to the local price department.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Mainland should learn from Hong Kong in urbanization: HK Chief Executive - People's Daily Online* March 08, 2011 

Donald Tsang, chief executive of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR),* has advised the mainland to draw experiences from Hong Kong for efficient, low-cost urbanization.*

*The Chinese mainland should adopt the development strategy of a densely-populated region like Hong Kong in order to avoid taking up farmlands, which might affect food supply*, Tsang said Monday during a speech at Peking University.

*Hong Kong houses around 7 million people in a 1,100 square kilometer area. However, under the region's urban planning policies, green space takes up 40 percent of the city's territory.*

*Traffic costs only account for 5 percent of Hong Kong's gross domestic product (GDP)* as a result of efficient management and operation of the region's public transportation system.

According to Tsang, *by following Hong Kong's mode of urban development, the mainland can reduce the use of land and the costs of infrastructure while boosting the efficiency of commercial activities.*

*The service industry accounted for 92 percent of Hong Kong's GDP.*

Also during Monday's speech, Tsang said *Hong Kong is ready to be the "proving ground" for the internationalization of the yuan.*

According to Tsang, *one of China's focuses now is to expand the influence of the yuan in cross-border trade and investment in order to reduce dependence on the U.S. dollar.*

Tsang said that opening the financial market is of crucial importance and Hong Kong is ready to provide support for China's strategic financial plans.

In addition, Tsang said he believes the 12th Five-Year Program, China's development plan from 2011 to 2015, *will have a profound influence on the region's development as the draft of the program includes a special chapter for Hong Kong and Macao for the first time.*

According to Tsang, *the draft plan included a series of supportive polices for Hong Kong's development, aiming to consolidate and promote the region's role as an international financial center.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Why do so many get it so wrong in China?



> By Andrew Hill
> Published: March 7 2011 22:57 | Last updated: March 7 2011 22:57
> My first reaction to Best Buy&#8217;s closure of its nine branded stores in China was: not again. Another retailer had leapt into the Chinese market &#8211; and fallen on its face.
> 
> Best Buy&#8217;s stores &#8211; familiar to North Americans and Europeans &#8211; are arranged by category of gadget and are big on service. But most Chinese are used to buying electrical goods more cheaply from makers&#8217; agents, working in stores owned by established Chinese competitors such as Suning and Gome, or from smaller, local shops.
> 
> Home Depot, the US DIY group, recently closed stores in mainland China, having misread the local market. On Monday, Mattel shuttered its six-storey flagship Barbie store in Shanghai, in the face of waning enthusiasm for a doll ubiquitous in its established markets.
> 
> All plainly failed to meet Peter Drucker&#8217;s requirement for &#8220;true marketing&#8221;, which starts &#8220;with the customer, his demographics, his realities, his needs, his values. It does not ask, What do we want to sell? It asks, What does the customer want to buy? It does not say, This is what our product or service does. It says, These are the satisfactions the customer looks for, values and needs&#8221;.
> 
> Yet when Best Buy announced its Chinese move in 2005, it seemed to have struck the right note. Its &#8220;lab stores&#8221; would be managed by &#8220;local leaders&#8221; with &#8220;strong customer insights&#8221;. This would help &#8220;accelerate learning about the diverse consumers in China&#8221;. Vapid prose apart, Drucker himself could have drafted that press release.
> 
> It didn&#8217;t need much local insight to deduce that most Chinese customers wouldn&#8217;t buy warranties, need installation or pay more for goods available elsewhere for less. But success in its home market made Best Buy overconfident. Kal Patel, now the group&#8217;s Asia president and the man who recommended closure, says: &#8220;When you&#8217;re very, very successful, you can sometimes do things that feel like they go against rational logic. Very good people look at the numbers and then they say: &#8216;We could change the industry.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> In fact, Best Buy was learning an increasing amount about the Chinese domestic market from its parallel ownership of Five Star, a chain of electrical retailers operating on the traditional model, where it acquired control in 2006. It was the US model that fell short. Mr Patel says: &#8220;Long term, I question whether you can be that revolutionary with the industrial structure [in China]: five years we&#8217;ve been there and the industrial model hasn&#8217;t changed.&#8221;
> 
> In spite of Best Buy&#8217;s setback, rivals are still convinced they know better. Within days of the retailer&#8217;s news, Media Markt heralded further expansion in China, on a model that sounds oddly similar to the one that let its US competitor down.
> 
> What lessons should those who follow in Best Buy&#8217;s footsteps learn?
> 
> &#9679;Use local knowledge and relevant prior experience. Non-Chinese brewers failed to push the local consumer up to premium beers, while SABMiller, drawing on its knowledge of another emerging market &#8211; South Africa &#8211; read the local conditions better.
> 
> &#9679;Start small. Mr Patel says that if Best Buy were launching a Chinese strategy now, it would try out &#8220;fast, quick, cheap&#8221; ideas. The total bill for restructuring in China, the closure of two more branded stores in Turkey and a revamp of the US supply chain came to $225m-$245m. Even if only part of that bill was attributable to the China experiment, that is a costly laboratory.
> 
> &#9679;Work on several fronts. Best Buy &#8211; which now owns all of Five Star &#8211; will expand its locally branded stores in China. But it will also incubate ideas via the internet, work with local partners and explore other options, such as stores within stores.
> 
> &#9679;Be different. The success of Apple stores in China, which provide the only reliable outlet for its products, contrasts with Best Buy&#8217;s experience.
> 
> &#9679;Stay humble. Non-Chinese groups still seem prone to arrogance about the applicability of their business models that would have embarrassed 16th-century Portuguese traders.
> 
> By contrast, Chinese groups investing abroad are using a different tone. Wang Zongnan, chairman of Bright Food, told the Financial Times he would keep Yoplait&#8217;s existing management if his bid for the French yoghurt maker succeeded, &#8220;because Bright has insufficient knowledge of international markets&#8221;. This could be rhetoric, or politics, or a mixture of both. But foreign investors that fail to recognise what they do not know will be condemned to an endless and costly round of trial and error. And error. And error.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Reconstruction in quake-hit Sichuan nearly finishes in two years: official - People's Daily Online* March 09, 2011







*Reconstruction in southwest China's Sichuan Province, which had been hit by a devastating earthquake nearly three years ago, has "basically" finished,* Vice Governor Huang Xiaoxiang said Tuesday.

*Post-disaster reconstruction had been planned to take three years, but 92.3 percent of the national restoration and reconstruction projects had been completed by the end of 2010*, Huang said.

*On May 12, 2008, a magnitude-8 earthquake struck Wenchuan in Sichuan Province, leaving more than 80,000 people dead or missing.*

*"The quake-hit area will pose a fresh outlook three years after the earthquake,"* the official said.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest 1.3 trillion yuan in affordable housing - People's Daily Online* March 09, 2011

*To fulfill the goal set by the Chinese government of building 10 million units of affordable housing for low-income groups, at least 1.3 trillion yuan of investment must be put in place. The question is: who will pay for that?*

Qi Ji, deputy minister of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, *is confident that the financing will not be a problem because various resources, especially those from the non-governmental channels, can be exploited.* 

At a press conference during the ongoing annual session of the National People's Congress in Beijing, the minister explained how that could be achieved. 

*The proposed 10 million units include residences to be sold to low-income groups with caps on sizes and prices, renovated slums and housing rent to low-income groups.* 

Ac*cording to the plan submitted by local governments, nearly 2 million units will be built to be sold to low-income groups. About 500 billion yuan of investment is needed for that. A bulk of that will come from the free land allocation by local government, and the construction will be funded through market operation. *

*About 4 million units of slums will be revamped. Enterprises and individual owners of those slums will pay about 340 billion yuan of the 500 billion yuan needed for the project.* 

That means that more than 800 billion yuan will be accessed from off the balance sheet of public funding. The remaining 500 billion yuan plus will have to be provided by the central and local governments. 

*The central government has announced a 100 billion yuan commitment to affordable housing this year. Local public budget will contribute to the project.* There are also several other ways for local governments to raise the funds. 

*Qi stressed that the compulsory bottom line of 10 percent investment of land transfer yields in affordable housing has to be strictly observed, and a ratio higher than 10 percent will be required where necessary. Some places have already raised that to 20 percent. *

*"That's a huge sum of money," Qi said. The revenue from transactions of state-owned land is worth 2.9 trillion yuan in 2010, more than doubled that of 2009.* 

Other sources include the public housing provident fund and bank credit. The policy of government subsidies of bank credits for affordable housing is currently being formulated, Qi said.

*And it seems that a public-private partnership model will be adopted to develop the market of housing rental to low-income groups, he said. Through all those efforts, the 1.3 trillion yuan, he believes, will be guaranteed.*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*SAFE vows to deepen reform on China's capital account forex management - People's Daily Online* March 09, 2011

*China's foreign exchange regulator said Tuesday it would continue to reform its management of foreign exchange in capital account* and facilitate steps towards a convertible renminbi (RMB) under capital account this year.

In a short statement on its website, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE), China's foreign exchange regulator, *said it would simplify the management of external debt financing and further develop yuan-denominated transactions on the capital account.*

*Monitoring and analysis of cross-border capital flows in 2011 will also be strengthened this year, with more off-site inspections and reviews of transactions*, according to the statement.

*SAFE also pledged to crack down on illegal "hot money" inflows as investors bet on the appreciation of the yuan, or China's currency.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Australia, China step up cooperation in air transport - People's Daily Online* March 10, 2011

*The growing ties between Australia and China were reflected in a new memorandum of understanding that will double the number of available flights between the two countries.*

*The new agreement, providing a massive boost in airline seat numbers signed by China and Australia, represents a 50 percent rise in available seats on direct flights between the two countries from the current 14,500 per week to 22,500 per week by 2012.*

Local media quoted on Wednesday Federal Transport Minister Anthony Albanese as saying that *the airlines of both nations would now be able to offer up to 18,500 seats on flights between Australia's major airports and China's each week.*

The deal includes an offer of additional capacity within Australia to China's carriers if they include stopovers in regional destinations including Cairns, Darwin and Broome.

In a boon for local Australian carriers now serving China is that the agreement would allow them to fly beyond China to four additional destinations of their own choice, adding much needed scope to the current networks.

*Albanese said more than 1.7 million people traveled between Australia and China last year, an increase of over 20 percent on the previous year.*

*Chinese tourism is worth 3.1 billion U.S dollars to the Australian economy and the number of Chinese sightseers heading to Australia is expected to double by 2020.*

In a statement released late Tuesday, the Australian government lauded the agreement and its importance to cross-border ties.
*
"Significantly, our new MOU with China contains a shared commitment to negotiating an 'open skies' agreement, an outcome that would remove most -- if not all -- of the limitations on Australian and Chinese airlines operating between and beyond our two countries."*

*The agreement is a victory for the Australian travel industry, most particularly the regionally isolated air-carriers*, looking for a further toe-hold into Europe and North America.

*As new traffic treaties take effect between Australia and the EU and UK, and most of them are due for renewal sooner rather than later*, this raises the possibility of Qantas choosing to offer flights between Shanghai and London, Paris, Amsterdam, or Frankfurt, which is something of considerable strategic importance as the Chinese market and Australia's connections to it continue to grow.

*China's key position and rapid assumption of global leadership of the air travel market is changing the balance of air-traffic flow with the Asia-Pacific now recognized as the future growth market.*

Chris Emerson, Senior Vice-President Product Strategy and Market Forecast for Airbus, *expected Asia-Pacific airlines to take delivery of around 8,560 new aircraft over the next 20 years.*

*"Valued at 1.2 trillion U.S. dollars, the requirement represents 33 percent of new aircraft deliveries worldwide over the forecast period, with the region overtaking North America and Europe as the largest air transport market,"* he said.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Country ramps up healthcare spending - People's Daily Online* March 10, 2011 





Minister of Health Chen Zhu answers a question during a news conference at Media Center in Beijing on Wednesday. [Photo/China Daily]

*With the nation's medical insurance systems now covering 1.27 billion people out of the country's 1.34 billion inhabitants, key officials vowed on Wednesday to iron out wrinkles encountered by those seeking medical help.*

*Under ongoing medical reforms that largely started in 2009, the government has established a basic medical insurance system for non-working urban residents and a new rural cooperative medical care system. The systems benefit 432 million urban dwellers and 835 million rural residents who were not covered by medical insurance in the past.*

*And, as part of its drive to improve healthcare, the government now plans to spend 1.13 trillion yuan ($173 billion) on healthcare between 2009 and the end of this year.*

*The amount surpasses the previous plan to spend 850 billion yuan on healthcare during that time frame*, Wang Jun, vice-minister of finance, said at a press conference held on the sidelines of the annual parliamentary session.

Sun Zhigang, director of the State Council Office of Medical Reform, *said the extra spending will have a dramatic effect.*

*"With these efforts, China will soon deliver universal healthcare to all citizens and I am confident that the reforms will include solutions to hardships encountered by people seeking medical care,"* Sun said.

Vice-Minister of Health Huang Jiefu, however, *cautioned that the government is not yet in a position to cover 100 percent of people's medical bills.*

*"The possibility of the government subsidizing the bulk of medical bills is quite slim considering the current situation,"* he said.

*In 2010, China's total healthcare expenditure, according to the Ministry of Health, was about 2 trillion yuan on the mainland, which translated to about 1,400 yuan per capita.*

*Given that government subsidies amount to 120 yuan per person*, he said people covered by insurance policies are still going to have to cover the lion's share of their medical bills.

He explained that the public should be properly informed about what the authorities currently can and cannot do.

*"In the coming years, we'll further expand the coverage (of health insurance) to the entire population of 1.34 billion people and increase the reimbursement rate from the policies,"* said Minister of Health Chen Zhu.

But he conceded that efficiency will need to be boosted first and there will have to be enhanced supervision of money used because the government-supported fund remains quite limited compared to the public's demand for medical services.

*In 2011, 8 million more Chinese will be covered by urban basic health insurance*, added Hu Xiaoyi, vice-minister of the Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security, who was also speaking at the press conference.

*That expansion will bring the total number of urban residents with health insurance to 440 million, which is 90 percent of urban residents. The number covered in 2010 was 432 million,* according to a document released during the press conference.

*Meanwhile, the government-supported fund will be increased to 200 yuan per person this year,* according to the government work report delivered by Premier Wen Jiabao on March 5.

*Regarding the rural cooperative health insurance system that was launched in 2003, Chen said the reimbursement cap for farmers will be raised from 30,000 yuan to 50,000 yuan this year, which is almost 10 times farmers' annual average net income per capita.*

In addition, *China will expand the pilot project that provides extra financial assistance to people suffering from severe diseases nationwide.*

The current pilot project covers children with congenital heart disease and leukemia.

*"We are now considering expanding the package to cover other diseases, such as breast cancer, cervical cancer and uremia,"* he said.

Source: China Daily


----------



## Solomon2

Trade deficit rises to $7.3 billion in February
14:36, March 10, 2011 

Chinas General Administration of Customs reported that the country posted a $7.3 billion trade deficit in February, as exports growth fell far behind imports in the month.

Impacted by the domestic buying spree as Chinese families took a seven-day Spring Festival holidays, imports gained 19.4 percent year-on-year to reach $104 billion, while exports rose a paltry 2.4 percent at $96.74 billion.

Trade deficit in February hit $7.3 billion, the highest in more than three years, data say. In January, China achieved a trade surplus of $6.45 billion.

According to the administration, the biggest items the country imported in the first two months this year include iron ores, soy beans, meats and luxury cars.

Analysts have cautioned against reading too much into Februarys figures, saying that China was likely to return to a trade surplus soon, and the deficit will be short-lived.

However, some analysts believe that China's rising production cost, resulting from rising labor wages and raw material prices, domestic inflationary pressure and a gradually strengthening Renminbi currency, have more or less affected on its export competitiveness.

Commerce Minister Chen Deming said on Monday in Beijing that China will register a smaller trade surplus in 2011, as the government is trying to balance its imports and exports.


----------



## Solomon2

Top leadership stresses economic restructuring
March 09, 2011





Chinese President Hu Jintao, who is also General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC) and Chairman of the Central Military Commission, talks with deputies to the Fourth Session of the 11th National People's Congress (NPC) from north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, in Beijing, capital of China, March 8, 2011. Hu Jintao joined in the discussion of the delegation on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)

Chinese President Hu Jintao on Tuesday called for greater determination and efforts to achieve substantial progress in transforming the country's mode of economic development.

Hu made the remarks in a panel discussion with a delegation from Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region to the National People's Congress (NPC), China's top legislature, which is convening its annual session in Beijing.

New achievements must be made in the stable development of agriculture and animal husbandry, continuous growth of farmers' income, and comprehensive progress in agricultural and pastoral areas, he said.

The president called for appropriate relations between natural resources development and environmental protection.

He said greater prominence must be given to enhancing social management so as to facilitate the people's well-being, ethnic unity and progress, and social harmony and stability.

The president also extended Women's Day greetings to women legislators and political advisors as well as women of all ethnic groups across the country.

Wu Bangguo, chairman of the NPC Standing Committee, joined a panel discussion with NPC deputies from Hebei Province. He called for meticulous efforts to implement the scientific outlook on development and accelerate the transformation of economic growth mode.

Attending a panel discussion with NPC deputies from northeastern Jilin Province, Premier Wen Jiabao said the province is a major grain producing region and efforts must be made to ensure stable production capacity.

He urged local authorities to earnestly strengthen ecological conservation and environmental protection in a bid to achieve sustainable development.

Jia Qinglin, chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), which is also in annual session, joined a panel discussion with CPPCC National Committee members from the literary and art sectors.

He expected the CPPCC members to make great efforts to carry forward the fine traditions of the Chinese culture and strive for innovations in the cultural system.

Li Changchun, member of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee, attended a panel discussion with NPC deputies from eastern Shandong Province.

He said that improving the capacity for independent innovation is at the core of the nation's development strategy and the key for speeding up the transformation of economic development mode.

Li urged local authorities to deepen the reform of cultural system and strive to make cultural industry become a pillar sector of the national economy.

While discussing with NPC deputies from Shanxi Province, Vice Premier Li Keqiang urged officials to step up efforts to resolve the people's livelihood issues, and realize that household income and the economy grow at the same pace.

He said he hoped Shanxi can speed up the transformation and upgrading of its resources-based economy and improve the people's livelihood.

In his discussion with the NPC delegation from central China's Hubei Province, Zhou Yongkang, secretary of the CPC Central Commission for Political and Legal Affairs, said the province has made remarkable results in promoting social harmony and security.

He called on NPC deputies from Hubei to make the province a model in raising the quality of development, improving the people's livelihood, strengthening social management, and maintaining social harmony and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's hybrid millet possible solution to Africa's food shortages - People's Daily Online* March 11, 2011

*A new variety of China-bred hybrid millet has yielded bumper harvests on trial plantation in some African countries, with its output at least doubling that of local millet varieties.*

*The millet variety, dubbed ZHM, is the result of 30 years of research led by Chinese scientist Zhao Zhihai, who is lauded the "father of hybrid millet" in China.*

*Millet is the staple food for many African countries*, and experts said that if the Chinese variety of millet is popularized on the continent, it could provide a credible solution to food shortages that have long been haunting African countries.

On the sidelines of China's ongoing parliamentary session, Zhao told Xinhua that his team would travel to several agricultural countries in Africa to promote the hybrid millet.

Zhao, a deputy of the National People's Congress, China's top legislature, is a research fellow at an agricultural science institute located in Zhangjiakou city in north China's Hebei Province.

*In 2007, his "Zhang Hybrid Millet" (ZHM) recorded an output of 810 kilograms per mu.*

*The next year, the UN Food and Agriculture Organization introduced a pilot plantation of the ZHM to ten African countries including Ethiopia, Cote d'Ivoire, Nigeria, Ghana, Benin, and Senegal.*

*"Millet is staple food in many African countries. The success of the ZHM's pilot plantation promises good prospects for its mass production in Africa," *said Zhang Zhongjun, assistant to the FAO representative to China.

Zhao's team plans to set up companies in the countries with successful pilot plantations of the millet variety. Once established, the companies will provide seeds and assistance to local farmers.

*"Instead of a quadrupled grain output, just a doubled output could help solve the issue of hunger in Africa,"* said Zhao.

*The ZHM has been planted in 4 million mus (266,666 hectares) of farmland in eleven provinces in China, increasing the output by 100 million kilograms.*

Liu Jianjun, a member of Zhao's research team have been to Ethiopia twice since 2009 to assist ten pilot planting programs there.

*"We helped some local farmers to grow the hybrid millet and promised to buy their harvests. But they refused to sell after harvests as they said the new millet tastes much better than their traditional millet, called teff,"* Liu told Xinhua.

*The output of teff normally stands at 100 kg per mu, but the Chinese hybrid millet can yield between 200 kg to 350 Kg,* he said.

*The Ethiopia government has given green light to the plantation of the Chinese variety of millet in the country*, he said.

*"But the problem is if we breed the millet seeds in China and send to Africa, the cost will go up,"* he said, noting that the problem concerning intellectual property rights could be resolved through the coordination of the Chines government and the FAO.

According to him,* Ethiopia has 150 million mus of crop land with about 40 million mus for teff and other similar crops. If half of the 40 million mus are planted with the Chinese hybrid millet, the country would harvest additional 3 billion kilograms of grain.*

*Hybrid millet seeds are drought-resistant, water-economic and high yielding. The advantages have become even more prominent against the backdrop of global warming and worsening drought*, Zhao said.

*"I hope we can help African countries to beat hunger with technologies that some African countries lack,"* said Zhao. (one hectare equals 15 mus)

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China should steer clear of US debt, expert warns - People's Daily Online* March 11, 2011 





*The debt clock near Times Square in New York shows the US owes its creditors $13 trillion.* A former adviser to the Chinese central bank has urged the largest foreign holder of US treasuries to stop buying the "risky" assets.[Photo / China Daily] 


*China, the largest US creditor, should stop buying US Treasuries because the "cost" of lending to a nation that may face a default on its debt is too high*, said former Chinese central bank adviser Yu Yongding. 

*The US may reach its congressionally-mandated debt limit of $14.3 trillion in a few months, which could lead to a default, Yu said on Thursday. If the US were a euro-zone nation, a default or bailout would have happened long ago*, said Yu, who is president of the China Society of World Economics and a former adviser to the People's Bank of China. 

*"China has kept on lending money to the US to keep its export machine going, and to prevent losses" on its holdings of Treasuries, said Yu. "Perhaps it is too late to do anything about the existing stock without causing a serious political and financial backlash. But at least China should stop continuing building up its holdings." *

*Experts including the current Chinese central bank adviser Li Daokui have urged diversification of the nation's foreign exchange reserves away from US debt after the country's holdings of Treasuries rose to a record $1.175 trillion in October. Pacific Investment Management Co dumped all Treasuries from its $237 billion Total Return Fund, the world's biggest bond fund, last month as the US projected record deficits. *

*China wants to diversify investments made with its $2.8 trillion of foreign exchange reserves to include equity in the world's largest companies and into non-traditional currencies including the Russian rouble, Indian rupee and Brazilian real,* said Li, an academic member of the People's Bank of China's monetary policy board. *Diversifying away from dollar assets too quickly may "disturb the market" and make China a "victim", *Li said at a briefing in Beijing on Thursday.

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's higher education students exceed 30 million - People's Daily Online* March 11, 2011

*China's higher education institutions of various forms had about 31 million students in 2010, an increase of 35 percent compared to 2005,* according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on March. 10. 

The NBS disclosed in its series report that in 2010, China's higher education institutions of various forms had about 31 million students, about 8 million more than in 2005 and about 1 million more than the planned scale, indicating an increase of 35 percent. 

*The enrolment of undergraduate students and students at the junior college level reached about 22 million, an increase of 43 percent compared to 2005. There were about 1.5 million postgraduate students and about 5.4 million adult undergraduates and college students, increasing by 57 percent and 23 percent respectively compared to the previous year. *

In 2010, the gross enrolment rate in China's higher education reached 27 percent, an increase of nearly 6 percent compared to 2005. The figure is almost 2 percent higher than the planned goal. 

*The education level of teachers in full-time colleges and universities continued to rise while the scope of higher education is expanding. In 2010, the proportion of teachers in full-time colleges and universities holding graduate degrees stood at more than 57 percent, an increase of nearly 17 percent compared with 2005.* 

This figure in normal universities and colleges of undergraduate courses is nearly 68 percent, an increase of nearly 21 percent compared with 2005, and in higher vocational colleges, the proportion stood at more than 32 percent, an increase of more than 15 percent compared with 2005.

*A total of 36 academicians of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and 33 academicians of the Chinese Academy of Engineering entered colleges and universities during the 11th Five-Year Plan period, accounting for more than 56 percent and nearly 41 percent of the total number of new teachers in colleges and universities, respectively. There were a total of 310 academicians of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and 278 academicians of the Chinese Academy of Engineering in Chinese colleges and universities in 2010, accounting for nearly 44 percent and more than 37 percent of the total number of teachers in Chinese colleges and universities, respectively.*

*According to sources, by 2010, China selected and supported a total of more than 1,800 members of the "Chang Jiang Scholars Program," which includes distinguished professors and chair professors worldwide. The country cultivated and supported 391 high-level innovation teams and 5,643 new-century excellent talents as well as more than 100,000 young teachers.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Solomon2

> Diversifying away from dollar assets too quickly may "disturb the market" and make China a "victim", Li said at a briefing in Beijing on Thursday.


Yep. If China's leaders had not been so eager to wield excess political power at the IMF/World Bank by remaining in the "developing" bloc rather than moving up to China's _rightful_ place as a wealthy country China wouldn't be having such problems and the U.S. economy wouldn't be so distorted by excessive Chinese imports.

With no place to put the money domestic capital investment has run up against the full-employment limit. My analogy to China today is S. Korea of the late 70s, an authoritarian regime which, once the excess labor pool created by industrialization had been mopped up and the CB spending money to hold down the exchange rate (one could buy a Korean supertanker for under $4 million!) unavoidably sent prices of domestic goods skyrocketing. Attempts to hold labor costs down resulted in mass riots. Increased fuel costs made matters worse as profits crashed and unemployment suddenly loomed. China is thus right on the edge of experiencing its first capitalist bust in memory.


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Australia not 'economic colony' of China: PM*

Prime Minister Julia Gillard has rejected suggestions Australia is an "economic colony" of China, adding the nation keeps a "weathered eye" on national interest concerns during approaches from Chinese entities.

In a wide-ranging interview with CNBC, Ms Gillard also defended her decision to introduce a carbon tax after vowing not to do so before the election, saying she was making the best of the minority government.

"We are in a minority government and we need to work with others to get legislation through, and in order to act we've agreed to have a scheme that is fixed price for a period &#8211; effectively like a tax &#8211; and then going to a full cap-and-trade scheme," Ms Gillard said in the United States.

"So yes, that's different than what I said before the election. If I had every choice in the world we would be there going to a full cap-and-trade scheme, but I've seized the opportunities of this parliament to make sure we get carbon pricing done."

Ms Gillard declined to say whether the United States or China was Australia's most important economic partner, describing the US-Australian alliance as "rock solid" but saying Australian believed in "constructively" engaging with China.

"We are frank when we need to be, but we want to see China take its proper place in the rules-based order in the world," Ms Gillard said.

Responding to an observation that Australia's top 10 industries are all commodities, Ms Gillard noted the nation's services economy, agriculture, manufacturing and tourism sectors, and said while the resources boom is a "good thing," the government is seeking to ensure it balances economic growth.

Asked whether Australia would be open to a Chinese company acquiring a key Australian company, such as Rio Tinto Ltd or BHP Billiton Ltd, Ms Gillard replied that the Foreign Investment Review Board looks at major investments with a national interest criteria.

"But we're also an open trading economy and we accept the disciplines that come with that. We do want to see money move. We want to see investment move," she said.

Ms Gillard also reiterated her intention to proceed with the Minerals Resources Rent Tax without changes, and played down the prospect of a housing crash in Australia. 

Australia not 'economic colony' of China: PM | News | Business Spectator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*asahi.com¡ÊÄ«Æü¿·Ê¹¼Ò¡Ë¡§China to build 60 nuclear reactors over next decade - English* 






BEIJING--C*hina plans to build six nuclear power plants a year over the next decade, increasing its nuclear power capacity to more than 70 gigawatts by 2020, according to a top official of a nuclear power company. *

*Liu Wei, vice president of China Nuclear Power Engineering Corp., which comes under China's nuclear authority, the China National Nuclear Corp., said in an interview with The Asahi Shimbun that China should have about 70 reactors online by 2020, more than now operating in Japan. Japan has 54 reactors. *

*Currently, China has 13 reactors with a total output capacity of 11 gigawatts. Twenty-five new nuclear power plants are already under construction*, nearly half of all new facilities being built worldwide. 

*Recently the United States approved the export of nuclear facilities to China*, and Westinghouse Electric Co., owned by Toshiba Corp., is building one of the new reactors. 

Japanese companies are also exporting related facilities. 

*While China's nuclear drive is aimed at domestic demand, Liu did not rule out the possibility that Beijing could also export nuclear facilities and technology, which Tokyo eyes as a key economic growth area. *

Excerpts from the interview follow: 


Question: *The schedule seems a little rushed. *

Answer: *Our initial plan was to achieve an output of 40 gigawatts by 2020, but we expect to achieve that goal five years ahead of time, or earlier. *

While a final decision has yet to be made, *we plan to set the target at more than 70 gigawatts.* 

*The standard output capacity of a reactor is 1 gigawatt. By 2020 we hope to have more than 70 reactors operating*, more than Japan has. 

*With an eye on reducing carbon dioxide emissions, China plans to boost its reliance on non-fossil fuel energy sources to 15 percent of total supply*. Currently nuclear power generation accounts for about 1 percent of overall electricity supply, so there is plenty of room for growth in this field. 

Q: *The construction period seems short. *

A: *With two years of preparation we can construct the facilities so that they can be commercially operable within five years. Unlike in Japan, we do not encounter opposition from local communities. *

With thermal power generation that uses coal still the main source of power in the country, nuclear energy tends to be seen as a clean form of energy. 

*A set of four generators costs about 50 billion yuan (about 600 billion yen or $7.25 billion) to build, meaning that local communities will benefit from new jobs and the tax income that is generated. *

Q: *Do you have plans to export reactors? *

A: *Currently, our priority lies with domestic needs, but we are thinking about it. *

China has been building nuclear power plants for the last two decades and will continue to build a large number of facilities. 

*Compared with many industrialized countries which have largely stopped construction of new facilities, China is developing new technologies every year. Drawing on experience and cutting-edge technologies from other countries, China has designed, built and operated its own nuclear reactors at a lower cost than developed countries. There lies our strength. *

Q: *There are safety concerns among Japanese about such a large amount of construction being undertaken so rapidly.* 

A: *We have a track record of safely operating nuclear facilities for 20 years now. We hope to reassure people about that. China, Japan and South Korea will form a region where more than 100 reactors are concentrated. There are many areas where we can cooperate to ensure the safe and peaceful use of nuclear energy. *

Last year *I had the opportunity to visit the Kashiwazaki Kariwa plant in Niigata Prefecture, and learn about nuclear facilities and earthquakes. It was good experience. *.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Official: China should export nuclear power - People's Daily Online* March 11, 2011 

*Nuclear power is China's strategic emerging industry, and promoting nuclear power exports can facilitate the upgrading and transformation of Chinas foreign trade structure*, said Yang Qi, honorary president of the Nuclear Power Institute of China, during the Fourth Session of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference National Committee. *Yang proposed that the nuclear power export should be elevated to a national strategy.*

*Yang said that currently the conditions of China's nuclear power exports are basically ripe*. China accumulated rich experiences and capacity during the more than 20 years in research and development, engineering design, equipment manufacturing, engineering construction and operation and management of nuclear power. 

*China is now able to independently design and construct 300,000-kilowatt, 600,000-kilowatt and 1-million-kilowatt nuclear power units. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group and the State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC) are developing third-generation nuclear power technology. That is expected to lead to an indigenous brand for the international market.*

Yang has proposed to elevate the promotion of nuclear power exports to a national strategy. The government should support the nuclear power exports strategy by diplomatic, economic cooperative and other means. 

*Domestic enterprises should participate in bidding on international projects by integrating project construction, equipment engineering, technical support and bank loans as well as carrying out the independent nuclear power brand demonstration projects. *

*He added that the rollout of the CP1000 pressurized water reactor technology at home could lay a foundation for its overseas expansion.* Other support, he suggested, *should focus on promoting the research and development of the third-generation nuclear technologies with independent intellectual property rights, expanding the international market, offering more favorable project loans and tax breaks and helping nuclear power exports enterprises to access various types of financing resources.*

By Li Jia, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China completes construction of world's fastest underwater railway tunnel - People's Daily Online* March 12, 2011 

*Construction of China's first underwater railway tunnel was completed Saturday in south China, which allows trains to operate at the world's top speed under the water.*







*The project, or the Shiziyang Tunnel, crossed the Pearl River estuary in south China's Guangdong Province with a length of 10.8 kilometers. It is designed for trains travelling at 350 kilometers per hour, the highest of all underwater tunnels worldwide.*

*The 10.8-kilometer tunnel, which is also the country's longest, is a key part of a 140-kilometer high-speed rail link that connects Guangzhou, the capital of China's southern economic powerhouse Guangdong, with the city of Shenzhen, also in Guangdong, and Hong Kong.*

Liu Guangjun, project manager with the Shiziyang Tunnel, said* large shielding machines had been used in digging of the tunnel at 60 meters underwater.*

Construction of the tunnel started in November 2007, and* the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong express rail link is scheduled to put into operation in 2012, which would slash travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong to 40 minutes from the current two hours.*

*The express is also expected to join with the country's express railway network and take passengers only eight hours from Hong Kong to Beijing.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China allocates 50 mln yuan for infrastructure repair in quake-hit Yunnan - People's Daily Online* March 12, 2011 






*Soldiers collect the usable tiles for the home rebuilding in the earthquake-hit Mengding Village of Yingjiang County, March 12, 2011. The 5.8-magnitude earthquake occurred March 10, 2011 in Yingjiang County of Yunnan Province has caused 25 people dead and more than 250 others injured, bringing property damages to the local people.* (Xinhua/Qin Qing)

*China's Ministry of Finance(MOF) said Saturday that it has allocated 50 million yuan(about 7.6 million U.S.dollars) for infrastructure emergency repair in the quake-hit Yingjiang County in China's southwestern Yunnan Province.*

The funding, which comes from the central budget, will be spent on repairing of infrastructures, including roads and water supply system, said the ministry in a statement on its website.

*A 5.8-magnitude earthquake jolted Yingjiang County near the border with Myanmar Thursday, leaving 25 people dead and more than 250 others injured including 134 seriously. About 127,100 residents have been evacuated to safety.*

*The central government on Friday allocated 55 million yuan for quake relief in the region *for relocating and settling local residents, providing living subsidies, and offering condolence funds to those who lost family members in the quake.

*127,100 people evacuated after southwest China's earthquake*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China welcomes WTO ruling on Sino-U.S. business dispute - People's Daily Online* March 13, 2011 

*China welcomes a ruling from the World Trade Organization (WTO) over a Sino-U.S. business dispute*, said the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) on Saturday.

*The WTO ruled that U.S. parallel anti-dumping and anti-subsidy duties imposed on four Chinese imports -- standard steel pipes, rectangular steel pipes, off-road tires and laminated woven sacks -- are inconsistent with WTO rules.*

*China argues that the U.S. imposure of two sets of duties on Chinese products is a "double remedy" that is illegal and unfair. The WTO ruling supported China's position on the dispute*, according to the officials.

Furthermore, MOC officials urged business authorities in the U.S. to amend its parallel anti-dumping and anti-subsidy measures involving the four products.

*Chinese officials hope that the U.S. would correct its errors with regards to trade policies against Chinese imports and ensure fairness in the market.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China expects currency breakthrough within 5 years - People's Daily Online* March 14, 2011 

*China will achieve a major breakthrough in full convertibility of the yuan over the next five years*, Hu Xiaolian, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China, said on Friday.

*However, no detailed timetable has yet been set.*

*"Conditions for the yuan's convertibility under the capital account are improving and the fast development of yuan-based cross-border trade settlements will help push the process forward,"* Hu told a news briefing.

Xia Bin, an adviser to the central bank, recently said that* China should aim to achieve full convertibility of the currency by 2020 given the country's rising economic power*.

*He also urged reform of the country's exchange-rate regime by integration with the floating exchange rates of the international system. Xia said China should aim to make the yuan account for about 3 to 4 percent of the total international reserves by 2020.*

*China is actively pushing the internationalization of its currency by allowing its companies to make overseas investments in yuan. The central bank is also considering giving foreign companies the green light to make yuan investments in China.*

*However some economists warned that under current market conditions a more convertible yuan could lead to substantial appreciation of the currency and huge capital inflows.*

*China needs to make its exchange-rate regime more flexible to ward off those risks,"* said Chen Daofu, senior economist of the Financial Research Institute at the State Council's Development Research Center.

Meanwhile, *there is speculation that China will speed up the pace of yuan appreciation to ease the high inflationary pressure.*

The consumer price index (CPI), a major gauge of inflation, rose 4.9 percent year-on-year in February, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

*"A faster rate of appreciation is a policy tool that could be used to ease inflationary pressure, given that imported inflation remains a source of concern to the government,"* Jian Chang, an economist at Barclays Capital, said in a report.

*"We continue to look for a gradual yuan appreciation versus the US dollar at a pace of around 5 percent a year,"* Chang said.

*However, the central bank governor, Zhou Xiaochuan, said at Friday's news briefing that exchange-rate policy is not major tool to tame inflation, although changes in the exchange rate will influence the overall level of domestic prices.*

Zhou said that* the central bank will keep the yuan's exchange rate stable and will continue to gradually push forward exchange rate reforms.*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to inject 2.6 trillion yuan for Beibu Gulf economic zone's growth in 5 years - People's Daily Online* March 14, 2011 






*The Beibu Gulf Economic Zone in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region would receive a total investment of 2.6 trillion yuan (about 393.9 billion U.S. dollars) over the next five years for growth*, a senior local official said here Sunday.

During China's 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015),* the economic zone would seek to upgrade its industries, improve transportation and logistics, and promote the development of local tourism through the construction of 2,375 projects*, said Huang Daowei, deputy chief in charge of work coordinations for the non-public sectors of the economy in Guangxi.

*Investment in these projects would likely reach 2.6 trillion yuan, with 630 billion yuan expected to be invested this year on 304 projects, including infrastructure building, industrial projects, energy savings, and environmental protection*, Huang said at a private investment forum held in Beijing.

*Huang said the local government would continue to guide and encourage private investment and promote the growth of private sectors.*

*The Guangxi Beibu Gulf Economic Zone is regarded as the most convenient gateway to the sea for southwest China, and a crucial bridge and base for enhancing cooperation between China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).* 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Policy controls cool Beijing's auto, property markets - People's Daily Online* March 15, 2011

Data from the Beijing Statistics Bureau shows that Beijing's auto and property market will cool under the influence of policy controls.

*From January to February 2011, the sales of Beijing commercial housing reached more than 1.3 million square meters, a decline of more than 21 percent. Auto sales also declined and in addition, the retail sales of daily commodities only increased by less than 3 percent under the influence of the auto sales decline.*

*On the whole, Beijing's economy continued steady growth since the third quarter of 2010 in the first two months of 2011 regardless of the complex domestic and international environment, and achieved a smooth start.* 

In regard to the consumer market, sales of commodities except in the auto market are still active. 

*"The structural adjustment and the transformation in mode is also gradually improving and the housing and auto market will cool under the influence of policy controls,"* according to the Beijing Statistics Bureau.

By Li Jia, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China launches its first network credit rating system - People's Daily Online* March 15, 2011

*China's first network credit evaluation system was officially launched in Zhejiang Province. The system, named Xinyongbao, is able to monitor website qualifications, payment system details and product information,* according to the Zhejiang Administration for Industry and Commerce. 

*Experts believe that a third-party credit certification system is imperative for China's rapidly-developing e-commerce to thrive.*

*During the 11th Five-Year Plan period, the number of Chinese Internet users ranked first worldwide and the popularization rate of broadband was close to 100 percent. The Internet construction effectively promoted the changes in economic development, social progress and people's lifestyles. *

*Data from the China E-commerce Research Center shows that by December 2010, the turnover of China's national e-commerce market reached more than 4.5 trillion yuan, an increase of 22 percent compared with 2009.*

*However, Internet fraud, phishing and Internet pyramid schemes also endanger Internet security and socio-economic stability. The China Internet Network Information Center received a total of 23,455 phishing reports and handled a total of 22,573 phishing sites in 2010.*

Zhejiang, the home to several well-known e-commerce businesses, such as Alibaba and Netsun, has been at the forefront of China's e-commerce field. In order to regulate the online marketing of small and medium-sized enterprises, the Zhejiang Administration for Industry and Commerce launched the first e-commerce credit rating system in China. &#12288;&#12288;

*The Xinyongbao system is based on the Certificate of Authority system and has many functions, such as assessing business qualifications and detecting illicit merchandise. The Xinyongbao icons contain hard-to-counterfeit Internet business licenses. Netizens, clients and consumers can report fraudulent or other dishonest acts to local administrations for industry and commerce through the Xinyongbao system.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*HK Exchange Fund foreign assets up 53.1 bln HK dollars - People's Daily Online* March 15, 2011 

The Hong Kong Monetary Authority announced on Monday that the foreign assets of the Exchange Fund increased 53.1 billion HK dollars during February.

*Foreign assets, representing the external assets of the Exchange Fund, amounted to 2,092.5 billion HK dollars as at the end of February this year.*

The Monetary Base, comprising Certificates of Indebtedness, government issued currency notes and coins in circulation, the Aggregate Balance and Exchange Fund Bills and Notes issued, amounted to 1,051.2 billion HK dollars.

*Claims on the private sector in Hong Kong amounted to 135.2 billion HK dollars.*

*Foreign liabilities, representing mainly obligations under repurchase agreements, amounted to 300 million HK dollars*. (1 U.S. dollar equates 7.78 Hong Kong dollars) 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Our goal for the next decade should be:

Shanghai overtakes Seoul to become #2 city in Asia.
Hong Kong+Shenzhen+Dongguan overtakes Tokyo to become #1 metropolitan area in Asia.
Move our GDP/capita rankings up to top 50.
Move our HDI to top 70.
Move our corruptions perception index to top 60.
Reduce our Gini coefficient below 45.
Reduce reliance on fossil fuels to below 70%.
Increase foreign student return rate to above 50% and especially that of US to above 30%.
Increase our visa free visiting countries to above 50.
Medical insurance to cover 90% of the population up from 80%.
Increase value of insurance from 30% at large hospitals to 50% at large hospitals.
High school becoming free and compulsory.
Urbanization increase to 60% without corresponding decrease in farm output.

I think these are realistic and conservative goals for a decade. There is much untapped potential in China's interior provinces due to lack of transportation and weakness in our electrical network. With high speed rail, smart grid, nuclear and solar projects coming online, increased rule of law, 21st century dissident and corruption management technologies, relaxation of hukou restrictions, increased publication rate and a slow but steady increase in student returns, we have a good chance of achieving these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Banks race to speed up RMB operations in Singapore - People's Daily Online* March 15, 2011 






The expansion of Renminbi operations in Singapore has been speeding up, as banks raced to offer yuan deposit products and access to bonds to meet the growing appetite for the Chinese currency.

*ICBC, the world's largest commercial lender, officially inaugurated its first overseas RMB Processing Center here on Friday*, the same day Singapore's second largest bank by assets OCBC launched two offshore RMB deposit products, following similar moves by local rivals DBS and UOB as well as the local branch of global banking giant HSBC.

*"Singapore investors and our customers have shown very strong interest in Renminbi-denominated deposits and investments and we expect this to continue as the RMB gains prominence,"* a spokesperson for HSBC said.

*RMB PROCESSING CENTER*

Wang Lili, executive director and senior vice president of ICBC Group, said *the banking giant will leverage on the favorable geographical location and business environment as an international financial and trade center to make the Singapore branch "ICBC Group's RMB Processing Center for Southeast Asia."*

While the establishment of an RMB Processing Center will bring no major difference to ICBC's RMB operations in Singapore, it is a branding effort by the bank to push ahead its offshore RMB operations.

*It is a decision thoroughly thought over to establish such a center in Singapore, and it shows the bank's confidence in the prospects of the RMB businesses in Singapore*, said Wang Lili.

She highlighted ICBC's status as the world's largest bank in terms of RMB transactions, saying that the banking giant is now striving to extend domestic RMB capabilities to beyond the Chinese markets.

*"The establishment of RMB Processing Center marks yet another major breakthrough in the steady implementation of the bank's internationalization strategy,"* she said.

*The Singapore branch of ICBC is one of the first to start cross- border RMB settlement in 2009. It is now No. 1 by the number of transactions and No. 2 by volume among the overseas branches of ICBC group.*

*SURGE IN RMB BUSINESSES*

*In a sign of acceleration of the growth of RMB businesses over the recent months, the Singapore branch of ICBC said its RMB deposit balance grew by an astounding ten times from the end of 2010 to hit nearly 2 billion yuan (304 million U.S. dollars) by the end of Feburary this year.*

Meanwhile, *other Chinese banks, like the Bank of China, are also developing their RMB businesses here.*

*The card business is also growing quickly. The volume of transactions made through China Unionpay cards issued in cooperation with the banks in Southeast Asia surged 89 percent year on year as at the end of 2010*, Yang Wenhui, chief representative of China Unionpay, said in a recent interview with Xinhua.

*China Unionpay now has card business operations in 12 countries in the region.* By the end of 2010, 99 percent of the ATMs in Singapore accept Unionpay cards, as do 70 percent of the shops.

*China Unionpay also plans to launch new RMB card products within the year, including possibly debit cards and cash cards*, Yang said.

*RMB RETAIL PRODUCTS*

*Other banks in the local market have also been racing to launch RMB retail products recently*. HSBC Singapore launched its suite of RMB savings and time deposit accounts in January to the needs of wealthy customers, followed by Singapore's largest bank DBS Bank in Feburary and the second and third largest banks OCBC and UOB in March.

*HSBC Singapore said it has raised 1.4 billion yuan (212.8 million U.S. dollars) by March 10.*

*"We anticipated pent-up demand for the RMB from customers but still, the response has exceeded our expectations,"* said Greg Zeeman, head of personal financial services at HSBC Singapore.

*"We see good growth potential in the outlook for RMB- denominated investments, given that demand and access to the currency is rising rapidly,"* he said.

The bank said the development of RMB trade settlement in the region is also accelerating at a faster than expected pace and more clients in Singapore *"are in active discussions with us on financing their trade in RMB."*

*On a wider front, RMB as percentage of Hong Kong's total deposit base has grown from below 1 percent to more than 5 percent in the second half of 2010*, and the number of new RMB bond issues in 2010 exceeded the total number of bond issuances in the preceding three years, the bank said.

*RMB-DENOMINATED BONDS*

In yet another sign of the deepening of the RMB market in Singapore, *the banks are also offering or planning to offer access to RMB-denominated bonds.*

*The growth of both money supply and the bond market is essential to the deepening of the market for any given currency.*

HSBC Global Asset Management has launched a RMB Bond Fund for accredited investors in Singapore and Hong Kong. The fund has collectively raised 400 million U.S. dollars in Hong Kong and Singapore by late Feburary.

*"Another important driver for the development of the offshore yuan market is the deepening of the offshore yuan bond market,"* said Daniel Hui, senior foreign exchange strategist at HSBC Global Research.

*"We would expect the bond market to grow at the pace of offshore yuan supply growth. We also foresee demand for offshore yuan bond issuance from both onshore companies and multinationals, "* he added.

*Both UOB and OCBC said they planned to offer offshore RMB- denominated bonds by the end of March for retail investors in Singapore.* UOB said its fund aims to generate fixed income returns and benefit from the potential appreciation of yuan over the medium term by investing primarily in offshore RMB debt securities and bonds.

*DBS also said last month it planned to launch access to the Hong Kong yuan-denominated bonds from Singapore in the weeks ahead. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*8,184-meter-long tunnel run through in Inner Mongolia - People's Daily Online* March 16, 2011 







Photo taken on March 15, 2011 shows the exterior scene of the Basumu tunnel of the railway linking Baotou and Jining, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The 8,184-meter-long tunnel, as the longest one under construction in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, was run through on Tuesday after 33 months' construction. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling)






A security worker is on duty inside the Basumu tunnel of the railway linking Baotou and Jining, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 15, 2011. The 8,184-meter-long tunnel, as the longest one under construction in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, was run through on Tuesday after 33 months' construction. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling) 






Construction workers celebrate the run-through of Basumu tunnel of the railway linking Baotou and Jining, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 15, 2011. The 8,184-meter-long tunnel, as the longest one under construction in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, was run through on Tuesday after 33 months' construction. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Brotherhood said:


> *Banks race to speed up RMB operations in Singapore - People's Daily Online* March 15, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expansion of Renminbi operations in Singapore has been speeding up, as banks raced to offer yuan deposit products and access to bonds to meet the growing appetite for the Chinese currency.
> 
> *ICBC, the world's largest commercial lender, officially inaugurated its first overseas RMB Processing Center here on Friday*, the same day Singapore's second largest bank by assets OCBC launched two offshore RMB deposit products, following similar moves by local rivals DBS and UOB as well as the local branch of global banking giant HSBC.
> 
> *"Singapore investors and our customers have shown very strong interest in Renminbi-denominated deposits and investments and we expect this to continue as the RMB gains prominence,"* a spokesperson for HSBC said.
> 
> *RMB PROCESSING CENTER*
> 
> Wang Lili, executive director and senior vice president of ICBC Group, said *the banking giant will leverage on the favorable geographical location and business environment as an international financial and trade center to make the Singapore branch "ICBC Group's RMB Processing Center for Southeast Asia."*
> 
> While the establishment of an RMB Processing Center will bring no major difference to ICBC's RMB operations in Singapore, it is a branding effort by the bank to push ahead its offshore RMB operations.
> 
> *It is a decision thoroughly thought over to establish such a center in Singapore, and it shows the bank's confidence in the prospects of the RMB businesses in Singapore*, said Wang Lili.
> 
> She highlighted ICBC's status as the world's largest bank in terms of RMB transactions, saying that the banking giant is now striving to extend domestic RMB capabilities to beyond the Chinese markets.
> 
> *"The establishment of RMB Processing Center marks yet another major breakthrough in the steady implementation of the bank's internationalization strategy,"* she said.
> 
> *The Singapore branch of ICBC is one of the first to start cross- border RMB settlement in 2009. It is now No. 1 by the number of transactions and No. 2 by volume among the overseas branches of ICBC group.*
> 
> *SURGE IN RMB BUSINESSES*
> 
> *In a sign of acceleration of the growth of RMB businesses over the recent months, the Singapore branch of ICBC said its RMB deposit balance grew by an astounding ten times from the end of 2010 to hit nearly 2 billion yuan (304 million U.S. dollars) by the end of Feburary this year.*
> 
> Meanwhile, *other Chinese banks, like the Bank of China, are also developing their RMB businesses here.*
> 
> *The card business is also growing quickly. The volume of transactions made through China Unionpay cards issued in cooperation with the banks in Southeast Asia surged 89 percent year on year as at the end of 2010*, Yang Wenhui, chief representative of China Unionpay, said in a recent interview with Xinhua.
> 
> *China Unionpay now has card business operations in 12 countries in the region.* By the end of 2010, 99 percent of the ATMs in Singapore accept Unionpay cards, as do 70 percent of the shops.
> 
> *China Unionpay also plans to launch new RMB card products within the year, including possibly debit cards and cash cards*, Yang said.
> 
> *RMB RETAIL PRODUCTS*
> 
> *Other banks in the local market have also been racing to launch RMB retail products recently*. HSBC Singapore launched its suite of RMB savings and time deposit accounts in January to the needs of wealthy customers, followed by Singapore's largest bank DBS Bank in Feburary and the second and third largest banks OCBC and UOB in March.
> 
> *HSBC Singapore said it has raised 1.4 billion yuan (212.8 million U.S. dollars) by March 10.*
> 
> *"We anticipated pent-up demand for the RMB from customers but still, the response has exceeded our expectations,"* said Greg Zeeman, head of personal financial services at HSBC Singapore.
> 
> *"We see good growth potential in the outlook for RMB- denominated investments, given that demand and access to the currency is rising rapidly,"* he said.
> 
> The bank said the development of RMB trade settlement in the region is also accelerating at a faster than expected pace and more clients in Singapore *"are in active discussions with us on financing their trade in RMB."*
> 
> *On a wider front, RMB as percentage of Hong Kong's total deposit base has grown from below 1 percent to more than 5 percent in the second half of 2010*, and the number of new RMB bond issues in 2010 exceeded the total number of bond issuances in the preceding three years, the bank said.
> 
> *RMB-DENOMINATED BONDS*
> 
> In yet another sign of the deepening of the RMB market in Singapore, *the banks are also offering or planning to offer access to RMB-denominated bonds.*
> 
> *The growth of both money supply and the bond market is essential to the deepening of the market for any given currency.*
> 
> HSBC Global Asset Management has launched a RMB Bond Fund for accredited investors in Singapore and Hong Kong. The fund has collectively raised 400 million U.S. dollars in Hong Kong and Singapore by late Feburary.
> 
> *"Another important driver for the development of the offshore yuan market is the deepening of the offshore yuan bond market,"* said Daniel Hui, senior foreign exchange strategist at HSBC Global Research.
> 
> *"We would expect the bond market to grow at the pace of offshore yuan supply growth. We also foresee demand for offshore yuan bond issuance from both onshore companies and multinationals, "* he added.
> 
> *Both UOB and OCBC said they planned to offer offshore RMB- denominated bonds by the end of March for retail investors in Singapore.* UOB said its fund aims to generate fixed income returns and benefit from the potential appreciation of yuan over the medium term by investing primarily in offshore RMB debt securities and bonds.
> 
> *DBS also said last month it planned to launch access to the Hong Kong yuan-denominated bonds from Singapore in the weeks ahead. *
> 
> Source: Xinhua



brace for something like a 30% appreciation of the RMB if it goes public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China meets five-year goal to phase out outdated industrial capacity - People's Daily Online* March 16, 2011

*China has reached its target of phasing out outdated industrial capacity set in the 11th Five-Year Plan through a series of strong measures during the past five years*, the National Development and Reform Commission announced on March 10. 

*It is estimated that during this period, the country shut down small thermal power units with a combined capacity of 72 million kilowatts and eliminated over 121.7 million tons of outdated iron production capacity, nearly 69.7 million tons of outdated steel production capacity, and 330 million tons of outdated cement production capacity. *

In addition, *considerable progress has been made in closing down heavily-polluting enterprises in the fields of paper making, chemical engineering, textile, printing and dyeing, alcohol, monosodium glutamate and citric acid. *

*The elimination of outdated industrial capacity has played an important role in helping China transform its development pattern, adjust its economic structure, improve the quality and efficiency of economic growth and meet the emissions-reduction target for the 11th Five-Year Plan period* (2006-2010). 

*The strong measures for phasing out outdated capacity can be divided into four main categories. First is breaking down large tasks into small ones and strengthening the reward and penalty system. The second is to improving relevant technical standards. The third is to give full play to market forces so as to increase the business costs of companies with outdated capacity. The fourth is to make proper arrangements for laid-off workers from companies with outdated capacity through various channels and measures as well as strict implementation of related policies so as to ensure social stability.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Keeping it lean, green and clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing airport jumps to No 2 in world rankings - People's Daily Online* March 17, 2011 

*Beijing's airport now trails only Atlanta's hub as the world's busiest thanks to a surge in demand in fast-growing Asian economies*, an industry association said Tuesday.






*Beijing Capital International Airport and Chicago's O'Hare, which leapt to the third spot, both overtook London Heathrow, which slipped to fourth*, according to a report on world traffic growth released by Airports Council International.






*Last year "underscored the resilience of the air transport business and resulted in over five billion passengers for the first time ever,"* ACI Director General Angela Gibbons said.

*While North America and Europe continued to struggle to reach pre-crisis levels, the Middle East and Asia Pacific sustained strong momentum and gained market share through double-digit growth*, Gibbons said.

*The umbrella body, which groups 1,650 airports in 179 countries and territories, said world passenger traffic rose 6.3 percent in 2010 and cargo traffic jumped 15.2 percent. Heathrow and Las Vegas were the only airports among the world's 30 largest where traffic decreased in 2010*.

*Douglas International, in Charlotte, North Carolina, was the only large airport outside Asia-Pacific and the Middle East where traffic grew more than 10 percent. Beijing grew by 13 percent.*

In North America, a slow economic recovery and a reluctance by airlines to add more capacity resulted in modest 2.4 percent growth. Europe registered a slightly higher growth rate of 4.3 percent despite a setback last April caused by a volcanic ash cloud.

*In contrast, Asia-Pacific and the Middle East benefited from sharp rises in passenger numbers, which drove growth to 11.5 percent in both regions,* the report said.

Source: Chinadaily.com.cn/Agencies


----------



## no_name

Why is Atlanta airport so busy? Is it a major transit point?


----------



## Brotherhood

no_name said:


> Why is Atlanta airport so busy? Is it a major transit point?


 
World's Busiest Airports, As Listed By The Airports Council International (PHOTOS)


----------



## Brotherhood

*EU signals end of anti-dumping duties against Chinese shoes - People's Daily Online* March 17, 2011 

The European Commission on Wednesday signaled an end of the controversial anti-dumping duties slapped more than four years ago on shoes imported from China and Vietnam.

*"The commission gives notice that the anti-dumping measure ... will shortly expire" since "no request for a review was lodged,"* the European Union (EU)'s executive arm said in its official journal.

The anti-dumping measures were now set to expire by the end of this month.

*The EU first introduced anti-dumping duties of up to 16.5 percent against Chinese leather shoes for two years in October 2006, a decision widely criticized by EU retailers and consumers since the punitive taxes pushed up shoe prices in the European markets.*

A similar move was taken at the same time against shoes imported from Vietnam.

*Brussels temporarily reimposed the tariff pending a review launched in October 2008 when the penalty duties should have expired, despite opposition from the majority of member states.*

During the review period which usually lasts 12 to 15 months, the duties remained in effect.

*In December 2009, the review ended with an extension of the anti-dumping duties by another 15 months. The decision was a compromise among divided EU member states since the definite anti-dumping duties usually last five years.*

*Countries led by Britain and Northern European countries were largely against the anti-dumping measure, calling for free trade to the benefits of consumers, while Italy, Spain and other Southern European countries, home to small and less competitive shoe makers which lodged the complaint, were in favor of it.*

*Bigger and more competitive manufacturers such as Adidas and Puma, which have plants in China, were also opposed to the duties.*

*But the European Commission warned it would monitor for one year the evolution of the imports of shoes from China and Vietnam*, with a view to facilitate swift appropriate action should the situation so require.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's largest metals trader to plunge into deep-sea mining - People's Daily Online* March 17, 2011 






An advertisement for China Minmetals on a street in Beijing. One of the company's subsidiaries has stepped up research into deep-sea mining. (Photo by China Daily)

*China Minmetals, the country's largest metals trader, said it has carried out research and development work into deep-sea mining exploration and exploitation, a move designed to meet the country's growing demand for minerals and metals.*

*Changsha Research Institute of Mining and Metallurgy, a subsidiary of Minmetals as well as a key national laboratory in the development and utilization of deep-sea resources, has stepped up research in underwater mining for manganese nodules, multimetal sulphides and cobalt-rich manganese crusts*, Zhou Zhongshu, president of Minmetals, told China Daily.

*"China relies heavily on costly raw-material imports, and this will push the country to go for deep-sea mining to explore metals including copper, nickel, sliver and gold,"* he said.

*"It will be profitable if we can sell deep-sea exploited raw ores priced at more than 80 U.S. dollars per ton,"* he said.

*Deep-sea mining takes place about 1,400 to 3,700 meters under the ocean's surface*, creating sulfide deposits, containing precious metals such as silver, gold, copper, manganese, cobalt, and zinc.

The Canadian company Nautilus Minerals Inc suggests the deep ocean produces several billion tons of metals each year, including vast amounts of copper.

*China filed the first application to the International Seabed Authority (ISA) for deep-sea mining in the Indian Ocean in May 2010, and it is awaiting approval.*

*But the country still lags behind international rivals. Nautilus Minerals and Australia's Bluewater Metals have already kicked off exploration of underwater mountain ranges in the South Pacific. Nautilus plans to start full-scale operations in 2012.*

Zhou from Minmetals said the country should establish a trial ocean economic zone at home and also develop ocean mining exploration overseas.

*China is focusing on exploration and exploitation of the deep sea to obtain more minerals and oils to meet the demands of a high-growth economy.*

Liu Baohua, a geophysicist at China's State Oceanic Administration, said at an earlier conference *that China will increase funding for R&D in deep-sea technology and list the target in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015).*

Although the country hasn't started operations in deep-sea mining, it has already made progress in deepwater oil production.

*China National Offshore Oil Corp, the country's largest offshore oil company, said that it will step up exploration in the South China Sea this year and plans to raise deep-sea oil production to 10 percent of global production.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Profits from state-owned enterprises in China up in first two months - People's Daily Online* March 18, 2011 

*Profits from state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in China have reached 331.65 billion yuan (about 49.5 billion U.S. dollars) in the first two months of the year, up 29.4 percent from the same period of last year, *the Ministry of Finance said Thursday.

The ministry said that in January and February, SOEs performed better than in the past, with the growth rate of profits higher than operating revenues.

*According to the ministry, the operating revenues of SOEs in January and February came to 5.14 trillion yuan, up 26.4 percent.*

*Comparing industries, the construction materials and chemical industries enjoyed notable increases in profits in the first two months, while both the transportation and power sectors reported a decline in profits,* according to officials. 

Source: Xinhua


----------



## GameSparta500

china just keeps growing and growing....... and growing.. and growing..


and that.... is a good thing..

its time for someone to challenge the west imperialistic ways...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Project hopes to pen new story on innovation - People's Daily Online* March 18, 2011 

Since there's little chance of making a better mousetrap, the government of China is putting its research dollars into improving another invention: the ballpoint pen. 

*China is set to launch a three-year project to develop its own technologies for making ballpoint pens*, the Ministry of Science and Technology said. 

*The country's manufacturers currently rely heavily on foreign technology for their production. *

*With a fund of 60 million yuan ($9.1 million), the project will run from June 2011 to June 2014*, a statement from the ministry said. 

The project to make ballpoint pens a home-grown product will mostly focus on developing core production techniques, including producing inks, pen points and mechanisms to combine the two. 

*"Using advanced technologies to renovate and upgrade traditional industries is an important part of China building an innovative country," *said Minister of Science and Technology Wan Gang. 

The project was initiated in response to calls in recent years for upgrades in the ability to make ballpoint pens. 

Wan said that a proposal submitted during the recently concluded annual session of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference "gave him quite a shake-up". 

*According to the proposal, China manufactures 38 billion ballpoint pens every year, but 90 percent of the pen points are imported from overseas and 80 percent of the ink is imported or produced by imported equipment. Manufacturers only earn 0.1 yuan from making a ballpoint pen. *

*"It doesn't mean we should not use overseas technologies,"* said Wan. *"But Chinese companies must enhance their position in the world's industry chain to facilitate a more reasonable distribution of profits." *

*Who's got talent? *

*The central government has launched an ambitious program to lure 2,000 talented young people from overseas over five years to boost the country's research and technological capabilities.* 

*The Young Thousand Talents Program, which takes effect in 2011, aims to lure skilled overseas Chinese or foreign workers to the country's universities and research institutions*, a statement on the central government's website said. 

*The program will help the country rapidly advance its scientific and technological capabilities and industries over the next decade*, it said. 

*Applicants should come from the natural sciences and engineering fields, have a PhD from a prestigious overseas university and at least three years of research experience. They should be younger than 40*, the statement said. 

*Participants should also take full-time jobs in the Chinese universities or research institutes*, the statement added. 

*They will enjoy a 500,000-yuan living subsidy and a research fund of between 1 million yuan and 3 million yuan*, it said. 

*The program is the latest government effort to attract leading overseas scientists and researchers* who are working at the world's best institutions or enterprises since it started the Young Thousand Talents Program in 2008. *A total of 825 people have already signed up.* 

*The National Outline for Medium- and Long-Term Talent Development (2010-2020) released in June said China plans to increase its talent pool from 114 million to 180 million by 2020, when it will spend 15 percent of its GDP on human resources. *

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Solar Report &#124; China on track to become the global center of solar photovoltaic (PV) manufacturing - SolarServer

China on track to become the global center of solar photovoltaic (PV) manufacturing
February 14, 2011 

In the first two financial quarters of 2010, Suntech Power Holdings Company Ltd. (Wuxi, China) surpassed previous industry leader First Solar Inc. (Tempe, Arizona, U.S.) in sales to become the world's largest solar photovoltaic (PV) manufacturer by revenue. During the third quarter of 2010, both Suntech and JA Solar Holdings Company Ltd. (Zhabei, China) surpassed First Solar in manufacturing capacities as well.


PV cells at a Hanwha Solar One manufacturing facilitySuch developments were hardly surprising to industry observers. Suntech and JA Solar are the tips of the iceberg in terms of China's enormous PV manufacturing industry, and such stories illustrate the slow consolidation of China as the undisputed center of the PV manufacturing world. 





Clean energy manufacturing leaders in the 21st century 


These trends have been establishing themselves for years, and are related to China's emergence in 2010 as the world's largest exporter and the economic powerhouse of the 21st century. However, PV manufacturing has unique conditions as an industry, and the reasons for China's dominance in PV manufacturing tell an important story with global relevance for other nations who seek to remain or become clean energy manufacturing leaders in the 21st century. 

This report by Solar Server, with the assistance of iSuppli Corporation (El Segundo, California, U.S.), will cover the emergence of China as the world leader in PV manufacturing. Our focus is on recent developments in 2009 and 2010 and particularly shared characteristics of large Chinese PV manufacturers, as expressed by industry leading companies including Suntech, JA Solar, LDK Solar Company Ltd. (Xinyu, China), Yingli Green Energy Holding Company Ltd. (Baoding, China), Trina Solar Limited (Changzhou, China), and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

I really hope China will continue this transformation and show the world that you can rise without exploiting foreign lands. Good job China, we love you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's largest direct-drive wind turbine passes critical grid test - People's Daily Online* March 18, 2011






*China's largest direct-drive wind turbine recently passed a critical international test on its capacity to withstand power dips in the national grid, announced the Sino-German maker Friday.*

*The 2.5MW direct-drive permanent magnetic wind turbine, independently developed by Guangxi Yinhe Avantis Wind Power Co., Ltd (GYAW), recently passed a low-voltage ride through (LVRT) test, said Lars Andreasen*, general manager of the turbine maker in Beijing.

*"This is so far the largest direct-drive permanent magnetic wind turbine passing the LVRT test in the world,"* said Lars.

The test measures the capacity of a turbine to maintain continuous online operations when the voltage of the grid dips.

*The GYAW wind turbine was connected to the national grid for a trial operation in June 2009*, making it the first grid-connected 2.5MW wind turbine in China.

*On March 5 this year, the turbine, located on a testing site in Beihai, south China's Guangxi, successfully passed two-phase and three-phase LVRT tests,* carried out by China Electric Power Research Institute (CEPRI).

*On March 7, the prototype successfully passed the LVRT test based on the International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) standard.*
 
Few of China's popular 1.5MW wind turbines have passed the test.

*In October 2010, a 5MW direct-drive wind turbine rolled off the production line of Xingtan Electric Manufacturing Corporation (XEMC), *a wind turbine maker in central China's Hunan.

*The turbine is so far the largest in the country, but XEMC is planning to develop 6MW and 7.5MW direct-drive wind turbines.*

In March 2010, the National Energy Bureau (NEB) announced it had established a technical committee of wind energy industry standardization to draft the Standard for Wind Power Grid Connection.

At present, the main components of the national standard have been made ready and submitted to the central government for examination.

*"Compared with the current technical rules for connecting wind farms to the State Grid, the national standard concerning the LVRT test is stricter, adding requirements for response time and duration of reactive compensation under three-phase short-circuit of wind farm,"* said, Amanda Yang, an engineer with GYAW.

*Chinese wind farm operators have been perplexed and disappointed with the quality of wind turbines.*

According to Dai Huizhu, a professor with CEPRI, 598 wind turbines were disconnected from the grid during voltage sags in February this year in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province. Hundreds of turbines met the same problem in January in northeast Jilin Province.

Xie Wenbo, from the wind power branch of China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group, said *"The 1.5MW wind turbines could operate soundly only for three years. After that, they will show problems one way or the other."*

*"As a wind farm operator, we are most concerned with the rate of return on investment,"* said Xie.

Liu Bin from China Wind Power, a leading wind farm developer, said *"With wind turbines of the present quality, China cannot realize its ambitious installed capacity objective in 2020."*

*To upgrade the existing thousands of wind turbines in operation, mostly without the LVRT function, a huge amount of money will be needed, perhaps up to 1 percent of the value of the turbines*, industry officials say.

*China aims to have 290GW of power generation capacity from new energy sources in 2020. Wind power will amount to 150GW and nuclear power 70GW in installed capacity.*

*By the end of 2010, China had 44.7GW cumulative wind power installed capacity, replacing the United States to be the largest in the world.*

*Following explosions at a Japanese nuclear power plant wreaked by the March 11 earthquake and tsunami, the Chinese government announced on March 16 that it had suspended the approval process for the country's nuclear power stations*, including pre-construction works of all new nuclear power plants, so that safety standards could be revised.

*"Wind power will play an even greater role now in achieving the government's 2020 objectives," said Li Junfeng, deputy director of the energy research institute under the National Development and Reform Commission. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China moves to stabilize 2011 grain production over 500 mln tonnes - People's Daily Online* March 18, 2011






*China is taking measures to stabilize its grain production as severe drought in its major wheat belt triggers food security concerns.*

*China aims to keep its 2011 grain production over 1 trillion jin (500 million tonnes), *according to Thursday's executive meeting of the State Council, or the Cabinet.

*The State Council has required relevant departments to take part in a national movement to promote harvests this year*, according to a statement released after the meeting, which was presided over by Premier Wen Jiabao.

*The action will focus on increasing grain supplies of both abundant and scarce species, spreading key technologies on disaster prevention and mitigation in China's major grain producing areas. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Opening up takes new form as Hunan official airs views


> Ng Tze-wei
> Mar 19, 2011
> 
> The heads of the Communist Party's political and legislative affairs committees - responsible for ensuring the party line is toed by police, prosecutors, judges and lawyers - are usually considered an ultra-conservative lot.
> But Li Jiang , the 60-year-old secretary-general of the provincial committee in Hunan , was happy to cover a range of issues in an interview on the sidelines of the annual session of the National People's Congress in Beijing, touching on everything from democracy to "evil cults".
> 
> 
> 
> "I believe the political system we have today is chosen by history and our people, and is most appropriate for our country," Li said. "However, if we do not opt for a multiparty system, we must think about ways to avoid problems that could potentially arise under one-party rule.
> 
> "For me the key to building our own democratic political system is how to resolve the problem of `few voters, few candidates', how to get the best talent elected, and how to supervise officials ... in particular we must strengthen supervision by the public and the media."
> 
> Li, vice-chairman of the Hunan People's Congress Standing Committee and a former provincial propaganda chief, also addressed a top criticism of officials in his position: the practice of officials heading political and legislative affairs panels and police forces at the same time, which many say leads to abuse of power by police. Li is one such official.
> 
> "The Central Organisation Department issued an order banning this practice last year, in order to create a fairer legal system," Li said, the first time an official had confirmed the ban. "But in most cases we are still looking for replacements, or waiting for the next change of guard. I believe all changes will be completed within one or two years."
> 
> Li plans to resign as police chief at the next provincial People's Congress Standing Committee meeting later this month, or by May at the latest.
> 
> He was keen to talk about the call for "innovative social governance", which he denied was sparked by concerns over rising social conflict.
> 
> "This cannot be narrowly understood as a problem of maintaining stability, even though maintaining stability is one major goal," Li said.
> 
> Since reform and opening up began, privatisation has seen many previously state-owned employers shed their social role in providing services such as housing, schooling and pensions, and the relationship between citizens and the government has become more complex, requiring a new model of social governance.
> 
> Li said the mainland needed to make better use of non-governmental organisations for things that "the government can't manage, shouldn't manage, or doesn't manage well".
> 
> However, when asked whether the tight registration requirements for NGOs should be relaxed, he said the dual-track registration process for "sensitive" NGOs, such as those with religious backgrounds, would remain.
> 
> "Of course, in the development of social organisations there exists the need for a process of adjustment ... this is a new task for our country. We don't have experience," Li said.
> 
> He said charities and service-type NGOs would be more readily promoted, and political and religious organisations subjected to strict regulation.
> 
> "I'm not saying that political and religious NGOs cannot develop ... but many political and religious organisations, especially those from overseas, have carried out activities in China that broke the law," Li said.
> 
> "We cannot allow evil cults to enter China in the name of religion; and we cannot allow organisations who want to subvert [our government] to enter in the name of religion. The civil affairs departments will continue to be the main body in charge of NGO registration, but other departments will also assist."
> 
> He was less sceptical of foreign intervention when it comes to police force regulation, saying Hunan's police force was the first to adopt a detailed police handbook - based on the Hong Kong Police Force General Orders, and experience from other developed countries.
> 
> From how to make a report to superiors once an emergency call is received at a police station, to having at least two policemen at interrogation sessions and legal intervals for delivery of water and food to suspects, the handbook tries to set out specific instructions for police.
> 
> On complaints that people increasingly find themselves involved in confrontations with people who dress like police, Li said that more needed to be done to ensure that people could distinguish between police officers and other law enforcement officers. He suggested urban management officers and toll officers be banned from wearing uniforms that look like police uniforms.
> 
> But he defended the use of assistant police, who are legally restrained in their power to operate independently but are not subject to the same strict regulations as proper police. He said that by world standards, the mainland's ratio of police to the population is low.
> 
> "For example, Hong Kong has seven million people, and about 30,000 to 40,000 policemen. Our population in Hunan is 10 times Hong Kong's population, but we only have 70,000 police," Li said. "And we are now talking about cutting government expenditure. So hiring a lot of proper policemen will not be possible in the short term."
> 
> Li said he was in close contact with Hong Kong's Independent Commission Against Corruption and the mainland should give its anti-corruption bodies, such as the Communist Party's central disciplinary commission and the Ministry of Supervision, more independence.
> 
> At this year's NPC meeting, Li urged the introduction of new identity cards, including biometric data such as fingerprints. "This will not only help combat crime, but also protect citizens' rights," Li said. He said a smart identity card could make it easier to regulate migrant workers and speed up the abolition of the hukou (household registration) system, which restricts their access to social services.
> 
> On the legislative front, Li said the controversial Three Gorges project had eventually gone to an NPC plenary session for approval, while the recently passed car and boat tax law was only approved after three readings at the NPC Standing Committee and consideration of 100,000 suggestions from the public.
> 
> "These decisions were made with very careful deliberation," Li said. "From a certain point of view one can't say that this democracy is worse than the physical confrontations between the Kuomintang and Democratic Progressive Party in the Taiwanese parliament."
> 
> Li said while there were many unsatisfactory areas in the mainland's political reform, "the good news is we are also making progress".
> 
> "For example, in the past, I probably wouldn't have accepted your interview request," he said.
> 
> Five other provincial political and legislative affairs committee chiefs did not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Affordable apartments built in central China - People's Daily Online* March 19, 2011





*A construction site of affordable apartments is seen in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 18, 2011. The province plans to boost the number of affordable houses to 416,200 in 2011 from 2010's 262,700, including 261,100 rebuilt houses for the residents living in shanty areas. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)*





*Under-construction affordable apartment building is seen in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 18, 2011. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*New navigation system to create big business - People's Daily Online* March 21, 2011 






*A new Chinese global navigation system is expected to help China compete with other foreign GPS technologies, and could generate around 400 billion yuan ($60 billion) in revenues by 2020*, a senior space technology expert has announced. 

Liu Jingnan, executive president of the China Satellite Navigation Conference, said on March 19 that, *"The Beidou project will be part of an industry that's worth from 150 to 200 billion yuan by 2015, and that figure is expected to reach 400 billion by 2020." *

According to previous reports, there will be 12 to 14 navigation satellites put into orbit to provide navigation and short messaging services in the Asia and Pacific region, during the first stage of the project (2011-2015). By 2020, there will be more than 30 satellites in the global navigation system. 

*China has already sent seven of the Beidou positioning satellites aloft. *

Qi Faren, former chief designer of Shenzhou spaceships, said earlier this month that *the Chinese Beidou GPS system can cover any place that the United States' GPS system covers. *

*The system could also play an important role in forecasting earthquakes, defining borders and helping drivers find their way around*, Qi said. 

*The United States is currently the dominant navigation service provider for Chinese drivers, accounting for 95 percent of China's navigation system market. *

According to industry analysts, *the Beidou system's performance in the global navigation sweepstakes over the next 10 years will mainly depend on three things: user feedback, the overall fitness of China's basic industries and government policy support. *

*China began work on its own navigation system in 2000. It established a regional satellite navigation system after sending up three Beidou geostationary satellites between October 2000 and May 2003. The word "Beidou" is the Chinese pinyin for the English word compass. *

Source: Chhina Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

All great news. The navigation system is vital for our military movements to become independent of GPS, and affordable housing is exactly what we need to suppress hot money flowing from the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Billions to help people displaced by hydro dam - People's Daily Online* March 21, 2011







*The Chinese government will invest 124 billion yuan ($19 billion) during the coming 10 years on follow-up projects associated with the Three Gorges Dam,* an official who was in charge of the project told China Daily. 

*The investment will mainly be used for infrastructure construction in the 20 counties where people were resettled following the construction of the Three Gorges Dam. The money will also pay for environmental protection and natural disaster prevention*, said Gao Jinbang, former deputy director of the Three Gorges Project Construction Committee Executive Office under the State Council. 

Gao said the State Council has agreed to the general plan. The details will be made public later this year after the final touches are added. 

*About 1.3 million people were displaced during the building of the dam, which comprises the world's largest water control and hydropower project. The displaced people were resettled in 20 counties close to the dam in Chongqing municipality and Hubei province. *

*"Despite the fact that they have settled down in new houses, they face difficult challenges associated with their changing lifestyles and the need to find work,"* Gao said. 

The Three Gorges Project caused the flooding of large tracts of agricultural land. Most people who were displaced by the project were uneducated farmers who lost their livelihoods. 

*"The population density increased greatly in the area, while the amount of arable land was reduced, therefore the government has to help them learn new professions, such as work in the labor-intensive electronic industry and in tourism,"* said Gao. 

*According to the plan, about 50 billion yuan will be invested in infrastructure in the counties on such things as job training, tourism development and the construction of schools. The executive office will also help ensure investment flows to local companies.* 

Environmental protection and geological disaster prevention efforts will also be supported. 

*While he admitted that "inevitable loss was imposed on the ecology, especially because of the loss of the habitat of some aquatic animals and plants", *Gao said the project had played an invaluable role in flood prevention and in the generation of electricity and said *it should be evaluated as having brought more "benefits than harm". *

*The project is capable of generating 100 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity a year. 

By the end of 2010, it had generated more than 440 billion kWh of electricity since it started to generate power in 2003. *

*However, natural disasters have loomed. *

*When the water level of the Three Gorges Reservoir rose to its highest level of 175 meters in September 2010, 97 sections of bank collapsed and 2,000 people were evacuated,* according to the Ministry of Land and Resources. 

*"That was because the water level of the reservoir keeps changing and causes imbalance along the two sides leading to the collapses,"* Gao said. 

*"The plan emphasizes ensuring the safety of local people. However, it's a natural process and it will take about seven or eight years before balance is achieved." *

*Construction of the multi-functional water control system began in 1992 as part of the nation's strategy to provide energy and prevent floods and drought. *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

below_freezing said:


> All great news. The navigation system is vital for our military movements to become independent of GPS, and affordable housing is exactly what we need to suppress hot money flowing from the West.


 
There is little to no money coming from the west (illegal I think) for this real estate bubble, it's Chinese people buying and speculating.


----------



## below_freezing

CardSharp said:


> There is little to no money coming from the west (illegal I think) for this real estate bubble, it's Chinese people buying and speculating.


 
There is indeed money. What looks like Chinese people speculating is true, but there are also people using money made by overseas Chinese that ship it back to China and use their relatives to buy.


----------



## CardSharp

below_freezing said:


> There is indeed money. What looks like Chinese people speculating is true, but there are also people using money made by overseas Chinese that ship it back to China and use their relatives to buy.


 
The government should make the regulations for capital control more stringent in the case of real estate speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to take various approaches to boost domestic demand - People's Daily Online* March 21, 2011 






*China will take various approaches to boost domestic consumer demand*, said Zhang Ping, director of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), on March 20.

Zhang said during the 12th China Development Forum hosted by the Development Research Center of the State Council that* China will take the expansion of domestic consumer demand as its strategic focus to boost domestic demand, continue to enable investments to play a key role in expanding domestic demand and fully develop domestic demand potential.*

*Currently, China's final consumption rate remains below 50 percent, fairly lower than the average international level of 70 percent. To develop consumer demand, China will take various measures, such as implementing the strategies of prioritizing employment and development in order to create more than 45 million job opportunities and transfer more than 40 million rural laborers over the next five years. China will push forward urbanization in an active and stable manner and increase the urbanization rate by four percentage points over the next five years from 48 percent to 52 percent.*

Zhang pointed out that *China will further reform the income distribution system, improve the social security system, increase domestic consumers' purchasing power and promote consumption in the fields of culture, tourism and construction in addition to strengthening the construction of the market circulation system and improving the consumption environment. China aims to build one of the largest domestic markets in the world.*

*China will give full play to the leading role of government investments, which will be mainly used in the construction of socioeconomic infrastructure, such as social housing and water conservancy facilities. In addition, the country will also encourage the development of the private sector by expanding market access for nongovernmental capital and other means.*

*China will further promote agricultural modernization, enhance grain supply security, and raise its grain production capacity to a stable level of more than 500 million tons. Furthermore, it will accelerate restructuring in key industries such as the equipment manufacturing industry. The government will also encourage technological innovations as well as corporate mergers and acquisitions, promote the complete integration of new technology and emerging industries and develop strategic emerging industries, such as the environmental protection and next-generation information technology industries into guiding industries.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## ZhengHe

below_freezing said:


> There is indeed money. What looks like Chinese people speculating is true, but there are also people using money made by overseas Chinese that ship it back to China and use their relatives to buy.


 
How much do homes cost in China (in USD)? 

and how much does it vary from say province to province? or even city to city?


----------



## CardSharp

ZhengHe said:


> and how much does it vary from say province to province? or even city to city?


 
It's vary a lot from place to place I'd imagine. Apartments in Beijing seems on par with prices for Toronto.


----------



## ZhengHe

CardSharp said:


> It's vary a lot from place to place I'd imagine. Apartments in Beijing seems on par with prices for Toronto.


 
What about GuangZhou?


----------



## CardSharp

ZhengHe said:


> What about GuangZhou?


 
You'd have to ask a native or google it, I'm afraid I don't know.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Largest marketplace on China-Vietnam border completed - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011 

The construction of the largest marketplace on the China-Vietnam border was completed on Monday in Dongxing City in south China's Guangxi Province.

*The market is located on the east bank of the Peilum River, facing the Vietnamese city of Mong Cai. It covers 51 hectares and cost 2 billion yuan (about 305 million U.S. dollars), said officials with the government of Fangchenggang City, which administers Dongxing City.*

*The market includes border trade wharfs, import and export channels and various commodity markets.*

Mo Gongming, mayor of Fangchenggang City, said *the market was built to enhance the economic and trade cooperation between China and Southeast Asian countries.*

*In 2010, China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) established the China-ASEAN Free Trade Area, which provides a zero tariff procedure on 90 percent of products traded between China and ASEAN member countries.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Xinjiang eases rules for foreign investment to boost inbound investment - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011






*Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region will allow lower-level economic planning agencies in the region to approve foreign investments of up to 100 million U.S. dollars*, local authorities said Monday.

*Xinjiang's prefecture and municipal-level development and reform commissions and state-level development zone management are currently empowered to approve foreign investments of up to 30 million U.S. dollars*, according to the regional development and reform commission of Xinjiang.

A spokesman for the commission said the change in the approval rule, effective this year, would* "greatly simplify approval procedures and make Xinjiang's business opportunities more attractive to foreign investment".*

*According to government figures, Xinjiang had 2,146 foreign-invested businesses at the end of 2010, mostly in the food processing, mining, wholesale and retail, accommodation and service sectors*, among others.

*Last year saw increased foreign investment flow to the fields of manufacturing, power, storage, postal and transportation.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China welcomes foreign investment - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011





An investment exhibition in Tianjin. Premier Wen Jiabao promised to provide a level playing field for overseas investors on Monday. (Photo by China Daily)

*Premier Wen Jiabao reiterated on Monday that China will strengthen its policy of attracting foreign investment, saying the country's development requires closer interaction with the rest of the world. *

*"China will only strengthen, rather than weaken, its measures of attracting foreign investment, especially in advanced technology and management experiences,"* Wen told a group of foreign company executives. 

The audience was composed of overseas attendees to the 12th China Development Forum, an annual platform for business and academic leaders to interact with China's top decision-makers and economic policymakers. 

*"We hope foreign enterprises will not only set up factories in China but also build their research centers and regional headquarters in the country,"* he said. 

*Wen said he fully understood the concerns of some foreign investors, vowing to guarantee a fair playing field for foreign companies, including giving them the same treatment as local companies and effective lawful protection of intellectual property rights. *

During the two-hour meeting with dozens of businessmen from renowned international companies and scholars, Wen also expressed his optimism about US, European and world economic prospects. 

*The United States has met setbacks in the financial crisis, but it still has strong technological strength thanks to rich human resources*, Wen said. 

*"A powerful, balanced and sustainable recovery of the United States is to be expected soon with a stable and appropriate policy,"* he said. 

*Noting that China is not only a major exporter to the world, but also an important importer, Wen urged the United States to ease high-tech export restrictions to China, which will reduce its trade deficit with the nation. *

The premier noted that it is important to solve the imbalance in Sino-US trade, with China having a trade surplus with the US. 

*"If the United States opens its market to China, we can import a tremendous amount of US-made products," *Wen said. 

He said Chinese enterprises also want to go to the United States for investment, hoping the country will further open its market to Chinese enterprises. 

*"I would like to take a cooperative approach to eliminate the contradiction between us,"* Wen added.

The premier also had a meeting with a delegation of US business leaders and former government officials last week, the first group of foreign guests he met with after the country's annual session of the National People's Congress. 

*China posted a trade deficit of $7.3 billion, the biggest amount for seven years,in February.* 

*Its exports grew by 2.4 percent year-on-year to $96.74 billionwhile imports rose by 19.4 percent to $104.4 billion.* 

The growth in exports slowed sharply from the 38 percent year-on-year rise in January, leading to China's first trade deficit since March last year and the biggest since February 2004. 

*The country's inbound foreign direct investment accelerated in February by 32.2 percent year-on-year to $7.8 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hopes are high for domestic GPS system - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011 

*China's car owners are likely to start using a homegrown global positioning system next year*, senior space technology experts said at the weekend. 

*Liu Jingnan, from the Chinese Academy of Engineering who is a specialist in GPS technology, said at a conference in Beijing that the country's own satellite navigation system, Beidou, will start to offer a GPS service aimed at drivers in 2012*, according to a Beijing News report on Monday. 

*It was the first time the Beidou project has been connected with a grassroots civilian use and an alternative to the currently dominant United States GPS navigation system.* 

*"We estimate the price of navigation chips through Beidou will not exceed those of US GPS,"* Liu was quoted in the report as saying. He said *each chip will likely be sold for around 100 yuan ($15). *

*"It will create a huge market if Chinese people can use the country's own system,"* said Yang Yuanxi, a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. 

*Currently, the Beidou system is mainly used for military navigation and to monitor agriculture and the fisheries, as well as for large engineering projects. *

Although the country hopes to commercialize the Beidou project so it can compete with foreign systems, industry insiders took the experts' comments with a pinch of salt. 

Xiao Xiongbing, deputy director of the consultation office with China's Association of Global Navigating Satellite Systems, *told China Daily it is unlikely that the price of chips will be as low as Liu hopes without government subsidies. *

He also cast doubt on the system's technological capabilities,* saying more tests will be needed to prove the reliability of GPS devices that use the system. *

*China began work on the Beidou Navigation System in 2000. Last year, the country sent five Beidou satellites into orbit. The launches were part of the plan to have 12 satellites in place to form a network that covers the Asia-Pacific region by 2012. A global network is expected to be completed in 2020. *

Guo Rui contributed to this story. 

Source: China Daily


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *China welcomes foreign investment - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An investment exhibition in Tianjin. Premier Wen Jiabao promised to provide a level playing field for overseas investors on Monday. (Photo by China Daily)
> 
> *Premier Wen Jiabao reiterated on Monday that China will strengthen its policy of attracting foreign investment, saying the country's development requires closer interaction with the rest of the world. *
> 
> *"China will only strengthen, rather than weaken, its measures of attracting foreign investment, especially in advanced technology and management experiences,"* Wen told a group of foreign company executives.
> 
> The audience was composed of overseas attendees to the 12th China Development Forum, an annual platform for business and academic leaders to interact with China's top decision-makers and economic policymakers.
> 
> *"We hope foreign enterprises will not only set up factories in China but also build their research centers and regional headquarters in the country,"* he said.
> 
> *Wen said he fully understood the concerns of some foreign investors, vowing to guarantee a fair playing field for foreign companies, including giving them the same treatment as local companies and effective lawful protection of intellectual property rights. *
> 
> During the two-hour meeting with dozens of businessmen from renowned international companies and scholars, Wen also expressed his optimism about US, European and world economic prospects.
> 
> *The United States has met setbacks in the financial crisis, but it still has strong technological strength thanks to rich human resources*, Wen said.
> 
> *"A powerful, balanced and sustainable recovery of the United States is to be expected soon with a stable and appropriate policy,"* he said.
> 
> *Noting that China is not only a major exporter to the world, but also an important importer, Wen urged the United States to ease high-tech export restrictions to China, which will reduce its trade deficit with the nation. *
> 
> The premier noted that it is important to solve the imbalance in Sino-US trade, with China having a trade surplus with the US.
> 
> *"If the United States opens its market to China, we can import a tremendous amount of US-made products," *Wen said.
> 
> He said Chinese enterprises also want to go to the United States for investment, hoping the country will further open its market to Chinese enterprises.
> 
> *"I would like to take a cooperative approach to eliminate the contradiction between us,"* Wen added.
> 
> The premier also had a meeting with a delegation of US business leaders and former government officials last week, the first group of foreign guests he met with after the country's annual session of the National People's Congress.
> 
> *China posted a trade deficit of $7.3 billion, the biggest amount for seven years,in February.*
> 
> *Its exports grew by 2.4 percent year-on-year to $96.74 billionwhile imports rose by 19.4 percent to $104.4 billion.*
> 
> The growth in exports slowed sharply from the 38 percent year-on-year rise in January, leading to China's first trade deficit since March last year and the biggest since February 2004.
> 
> *The country's inbound foreign direct investment accelerated in February by 32.2 percent year-on-year to $7.8 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.*
> 
> Source: China Daily


 
How about provide more funding for our own scientists and engineers instead of driving them to work for the West?!


----------



## casual

below_freezing said:


> How about provide more funding for our own scientists and engineers instead of driving them to work for the West?!


 
hey, money is money. chinese people are still poor and they welcome the jobs.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China vows to boost trademark protection - People's Daily Online* March 22, 2011

*China's top industry and commerce administrator has pledged that every effort will be made to protect trademarks registered by overseas firms amid a growing number of applications.*

Zhou Bohua, minister of the State Administration for Industry and Commerce (SAIC), said* the administration will boost its campaign to curb trademark violations in cooperation with judicial departments.*

*"Overseas firms are encouraged to report violations to us and we will take immediate action upon receiving the report,"* he told China Daily.

*Commerce and industry authorities dealt with 265,000 such cases during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) period, with about 20 percent, or 53,000 cases, concerning overseas firms*, according to official statistics.

The number of foreign firms reporting trademark violations rose by 10 percent year-on-year to 11,524 in 2010.

*The SAIC handled 56,034 cases of trademark infringement worth 1.4 billion yuan ($210 million) in 2010 and 175 cases were submitted to judicial authorities, almost double the previous year's number.*

In 2010, the Walt Disney Co won a lawsuit against a manufacturer of children's clothing in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, for using the world-famous "Mickey Mouse" image, winning 500,000 yuan in compensation.

*Overseas companies and organizations have so far registered more than 500,000 trademarks in China*, Zhou said.

Foreign firms seeking trademark licenses in China can opt for one of two routes.

*They can submit applications through agencies or apply through the Madrid System for the International Registration of Marks - the primary system for registration in multiple jurisdictions throughout the world.*

China has been a member of the system since 1989.

*In 2010, overseas companies submitted 68,000 applications through agencies and 31,000 through the Madrid System.*

The biggest number of applications came from the electronic and garment sectors, which accounted for 17 percent.

*The United States, Japan and Germany were the top three countries for submissions, making up 50 percent of all applications.*

*The SAIC also sought international cooperation to prevent Chinese trademarks from being used by overseas companies, especially online through cybersquatting*, Zhou said.

Cybersquatting involves using a domain name to profit from the goodwill of a trademark belonging to someone else.

*Domestic companies submitted some 2,100 trademark applications through the Madrid System in 2010*, half of which were from owners in Zhejiang and Guangdong provinces.

*The SAIC wants to encourage Chinese companies to aim for 8,000 overseas applications in the next five years*, Zhou said.

*In the last three years the government has slashed the time it takes to get a trademark license from 36 months to 12 months.*

Zhou said his administration* will reduce this to 10 months in the next two years.*

Wang Qian, a professor at the Intellectual Property School of East China University of Political Science and Law, said* most Chinese companies have yet to grasp the importance of trademark registration and lag far behind their foreign competitors.*

*"That's a major reason why Chinese companies applied overseas far less than foreign companies did in China,"* Wang said.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to hire R&D staff for jumbo jet engine from abroad - People's Daily Online* March 23, 2011

The AVIC Commercial Aircraft Engine Co. (AVIC/ACAE) *announced on Tuesday that it will hire research and development staff from abroad for locally-made jumbo jets.*

The first career fair will be held in London on Wednesday.

*The job fair in the United Kingdom will last until early April and the recruiting team will also travel to the United States in the first half of this year,* said Zhang Yujin, deputy general manager of the AVIC/ACAE.

*"We expect to have a 500-person engine-research and development team by the end of this year, with about 40 percent of the staff to come from overseas,"* Zhang said.

*The recruiting team will both hire experienced talents as well as campus students. In the UK, campus job fairs will be held at the Imperial College, the University of Nottingham, Cranfield University, the University of Sheffield and the University of Manchester*, Zhang said.

*As of the end of February, the AVIC/ACAE had more than 300 people on its research and management team. Among the total, 23 percent of the staff have a background of either studying or working abroad, while 70 percent of the staff members hold master degrees or above*, according to the company. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Another 10-megawatt solar plant built in Tibet - People's Daily Online* March 23, 2011 







*The construction of a 10-megawatt solar power plant in Sangri County, Tibet funded by Suntech Power Holdings Corporation is now in progress, and it will be completed by the end of June 2011. *

*This is another major solar power application project after the construction of a 10-megawatt solar power station kicked off in Shigatse last month.*

The solar power plant is located in Chikang Village, Sangri County 18 kilometers away from the county town. 

*Suntech Power said after the completion of the project, the plant will be connected to the central Tibet power grid, and generate more than 20 million kilowatt-hours of electricity a year, which will greatly ease the local power shortage.*

*Tibet boasts the richest resource of solar energy in China. With an annual average of 3,000 sunshine hours, it enjoys the second longest sunshine time in the world only after the Sahara Desert.* 

Thanks to heavy investments and progress in solar energy technologies, the electricity from solar energy has been widely used in the thinly populated farming and pastoral areas in Ngari and Nagqu since the 1990s. 

*Currently, various countries in the world are taking the development and utilization of solar energy as an important trend of energy development*. The European Union, Japan and the United States have put stress on the use of renewable energy, such as solar energy, when discussing energy supply security after 2030. 

*It is expected that solar power will account for more than 10 percent of the world electricity supply in 2030 and will account for more than 20 percent in 2050. The vigorous exploration and development of solar energy will become the mainstream of the future energy utilization.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *Another 10-megawatt solar plant built in Tibet - People's Daily Online* March 23, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The construction of a 10-megawatt solar power plant in Sangri County, Tibet funded by Suntech Power Holdings Corporation is now in progress, and it will be completed by the end of June 2011. *
> 
> *This is another major solar power application project after the construction of a 10-megawatt solar power station kicked off in Shigatse last month.*
> 
> The solar power plant is located in Chikang Village, Sangri County 18 kilometers away from the county town.
> 
> *Suntech Power said after the completion of the project, the plant will be connected to the central Tibet power grid, and generate more than 20 million kilowatt-hours of electricity a year, which will greatly ease the local power shortage.*
> 
> *Tibet boasts the richest resource of solar energy in China. With an annual average of 3,000 sunshine hours, it enjoys the second longest sunshine time in the world only after the Sahara Desert.*
> 
> Thanks to heavy investments and progress in solar energy technologies, the electricity from solar energy has been widely used in the thinly populated farming and pastoral areas in Ngari and Nagqu since the 1990s.
> 
> *Currently, various countries in the world are taking the development and utilization of solar energy as an important trend of energy development*. The European Union, Japan and the United States have put stress on the use of renewable energy, such as solar energy, when discussing energy supply security after 2030.
> 
> *It is expected that solar power will account for more than 10 percent of the world electricity supply in 2030 and will account for more than 20 percent in 2050. The vigorous exploration and development of solar energy will become the mainstream of the future energy utilization.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online


 
Suntech is not a Chinese company. It is an Australian company sponsored by the Chinese government. Real Chinese solar companies are Yingli Solar, Trina Solar and Anwell Technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Solar power plant may be ideal for supplying electricity on site to low demand, sparcely populated places like tibet that are hard to supply fuel by road (or not economical).

10 megawatt could power a decent sized town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*WB: China economy to be biggest by 2030 - People's Daily Online* March 24, 2011 






*The World Bank's chief economist said on Wednesday that China's economy will probably become the world's biggest by 2030, when it will be twice the size of the United States, if measured in terms of purchasing power parity (PPP).*

*"China could maintain GDP growth of 8 percent over the next 20 years, which will make it the world's biggest economy,"* said Justin Lin, senior vice-president and chief economist at the bank. *He added that by 2030 the Chinese economy may be approximately the same size as that of the US at market exchange rates in terms of nominal GDP.*

Lin made the remarks at the China Economic Development Forum in Hong Kong.

*In 2010, China overtook Japan to become the world's second-largest economy.* It has set a target of 8 percent for GDP growth for this year. The country is also aiming to record average annual GDP growth of 7 percent in each of the next five years.

*Lin said that by 2030, the country's per capita income, measured in terms of PPP, may reach 50 percent of the per capita income in the US.*

*"It is imperative for China to address structural imbalances, by removing the remaining distortions in the financial, natural resources and service sectors to complete the transition to a well-functioning market economy,"* Lin said.

The concentration of income in the corporate sector and the wealthier section of society is contributing to the rising disparity in incomes and other imbalances in the economy, he said.

*"China still has huge potential to maintain strong growth, as the country's urbanization rate is likely to reach 70 percent by 2030 from the current 47 percent,"* said Zheng Xinli, vice-president of the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

*Zheng said that the total GDP of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa will account for 47 percent, or possibly more than 50 percent, of the global economy 20 years from now.*

*"But rising inflation and accelerating capital inflows are prominent problems facing these countries in the short and medium terms, especially China,"* said Zheng.

Yi Gang, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China, the central bank, said in Hong Kong on Wednesday that he was confident the government will be able to keep consumer price inflation at, or below, 4 percent this year.

*"The inflation figure will rise to as high as 5 percent in May or June this year, but because of the higher base figure of the second half of 2010, inflation in the second half of this year will cool,"* Yi said. *"So throughout the whole year, we will be able to meet the government's 4 percent target."*

Yi said he is "comfortable" with the current level of interest rates, and that raising them excessively would attract "hot money" inflows.

*China's consumer price inflation rose to 4.9 percent in January and February from 4.6 percent in December. It hit 5.1 percent in November, a 28-month high.* A drought in some major grain-producing areas, together with increases in international grain and oil prices, has led to growing concerns about rising inflation.

*To mop up excessive liquidity and help curb increasing inflation and asset bubbles, the central bank has raised reserve requirements for banks nine times since the beginning of 2010, and hiked interest rates in February for the third time since October.*

Stephen Green, senior economist with Standard Chartered Bank, said in a research note that the central bank will raise interest rates twice more in the first half, increasing them by 25 basis points each time, and economic growth will slow as a result of tightening measures.

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*CNNC begins trials at uranium mine in Niger - People's Daily Online* March 24, 2011





The logo of China National Nuclear Corporation at an exhibition in Beijing. The group is searching for more uranium overseas. (Photo by China Daily)

*China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC), the country's largest nuclear plant operator, has started trial production at its first overseas uranium mine. The move comes as China increases efforts to secure more of the metal used in nuclear power production, from overseas acquisitions.* 

The Azelik mine in Niger, 37.2 percent owned by CNNC, will be capable of producing 700 tons of uranium annually when it begins full operations. 

*The operator said earlier that it would increase annual overseas uranium capacity to 5,000 tons within 10 years to secure supplies. *

Apart from Niger, CNNC is also looking for uranium mining resources in Russia, Zimbabwe, Australia, Kazakhstan, Tanzania and Zambia. 

*China imported 17,136 tons of uranium in 2010, more than three times the total in 2009*, according to the General Administration of Customs. 

*Two reactors will come online in 2011, adding about 120 tons in uranium demand,* said Xiao Xinjian, an expert at China's Energy Research Institute. Demand for uranium will continue to rise this year, said Xiao. *Nuclear capacity may total 11.7 gigawatts (gW) by the end of 2011, according to the National Energy Administration. *

*China has put on hold new approvals for nuclear power projects in the wake of the crisis at the Fukushima Daiichi power plant in Japan. Even with that brake, the country's nuclear capacity is still likely to reach 40 gW by 2015 as 28 reactors are currently under construction, the largest number in the world, and indicates that demand for uranium will continue to rise. *

*"We must guarantee our domestic production capacity, which will constitute the major part of our supply,"* Sun Qin, president of CNNC, said earlier in an interview with the People's Daily Online. 

*China could be self-sufficient in uranium supplies by 2020 when the country's nuclear capacity is scheduled to reach 40 gW, according to estimates by industry experts. "Domestic reserves and capacity, in addition to international purchases will assure the short-term supply (by 2020),"* Sun said. 

*China Uranium Corp, a unit of CNNC, plans to increase output to between 4,000 and 5,000 tons by 2020*, the company said last year. 

*Chinese nuclear power operators are sticking to the "Three One-Third" formula *- one third from domestic supply, one third from overseas acquisitions and another third from direct international purchases - to ensure a stable supply in the long term. 

*Another leading nuclear power developer, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Holding Corp, made a $1.2 billion bid for Kalahari Minerals Plc earlier this month, which could give the company access to one of the largest uranium deposits in Namibia.*

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*US to introduce China's high-speed rail - People's Daily Online* March 24, 2011






*Chicago is on track to become the first American city to introduce China's high-speed railway system. Chinese companies are also expected to fund this billion-dollar project.*

*That's the word from Chicago Mayor Richard Daley*. He's on a two-week visit in China at the invitation of the Chinese People's Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries.

*Daley boarded the bullet train for a ride from the Chinese capital Beijing to neighboring Tianjin municipality. The 100-kilometer trip takes only about 20 minutes. Chicago wants to build a similar high-speed railway to link its O'Hare International Airport with its downtown areas. And the mayor is looking to Chinese companies for funding.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Map of Chinese energy demand and supply situation :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China introduces homegrown Feiteng CPU server - People's Daily Online* March 25, 2011 

*The China-made Feiteng CPU general server was officially introduced by Inspur Group on March 25. The server is part of the first batch of important achievements in a major high-end nuclear project.*

*The basic frequency of the Feiteng-1000 microprocessor is one gigahertz. It adopts the 65nm technology and integrates a total of 350 million transistors. *

*Its performance is equivalent to the Intel/AMD multi-core processors introduced in 2006 and its computational efficiency is higher than that of the latest Intel six-core processors.*

By People's Daily Online

*Made in China processors power world's fastest supercomputer* 2011-03-25 






*The world's fastest supercomputer Tianhe-1 (TH-1) is no longer solely reliant on China US Intel technology*. Picture: Engineers inspect TH-1. (Photo/CFP)

*China achieved a major breakthrough in the development of supercomputing technology after it created a core processor for the world's fastest supercomputer.*

China already has the title for creating the world's fastest supercomputer -- the Tianhe-1A system. However, the central processing units (CPUs) of the system, until recently, had been manufactured by American chip giant Intel Corp.

*After the National University of Defense Technology's (NUDT) success in developing the FeiTeng-1000 (FT-1000) CPU, Li Nan, director of the university's Tianhe project office, said that China has overcome the challenge of manufacturing a high-end processor.*

The Tianhe-1A system took the top spot in the Top 500 list of the world's most powerful supercomputers last November, a biannual ranking compiled by Hans Meuer of the University of Mannheim in Germany, Erich Strohmaier and Horst Simon of the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory and Jack Dongarra of the University of Tennessee.

*One-seventh of the Tianhe-1A system's CPUs are FT-1000 -- the first time that China-made processors are being used in the supercomputer*, Li said.

NUDT began China's research on building supercomputers in 1976, and the country has seen the global ranking of its computer systems climb steadily in the past decade. Previously, the US topped the list with its Cray XT5 "Jaguar" system created by the Department of Energy's Oak Ridge Leadership Computing Facility in Tennessee.

*Li said that the ongoing project of creating the next generation of Chinese CPUs will attempt to incorporate the highest technological standards in the world,* adding that the current product still lags behind leading processors.

Hu Weiwu, chief designer at Longson Technology Co. and a member of the National People's Congress, said that* the achievement indicates that China's information technology industries no longer have to depend on foreign companies, such as Intel and Microsoft.*

References:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to speed up shale gas development: official - People's Daily Online* March 25, 2011






*China aims to make major technological breakthroughs in developing shale gas to optimize the nation' s energy structure*, the nation's top energy official said on Thursday.

*The National Energy Administration (NEA) is studying a policy of setting up pilot exploration areas and striving to industrialize shale gas as early as possible*, NEA's director Liu Tienan said in talks with Peter Voser, Chief Executive Officer of the Royal Dutch Shell Group in Beijing.

*Shale gas is an important unconventional source of natural gas. China has exploitable reserves of 26 trillion cubic meters, as much as that found in the United States. The massive stockpiles, however, are largely undeveloped.*

Due to shale being difficult to permeate, the exploration process is highly technology-dependent.

*According to a national energy strategy studied by NEA and the National Development and Reform Commission, China will select 50 to 80 potential shale gas areas and 20 to 30 exploration areas by 2020. The exploration capacity would hit 1 trillion cubic meters.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## no_name

China's leading science organ announces decade goals

BEIJING, Jan. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's leading science research body has worked out a ten-year program that is aimed at achieving breakthroughs in key areas including space science, information technology, energy and health.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced, following a three-day working conference this week, that the program, "Innovation 2020", seeks to provide stronger scientific support for China's development by making breakthroughs in key fields and fostering a mass of top-notch scientific talents.

According to the CAS secretary general, Deng Maicun, under the initial projects of the program, the academy would set up a series of research centers, including a space science center, a center for clean and efficient use of coal, and a research center for geoscience devices.

By 2020, more than 5,000 top scientists will work under the CAS, according to the plan.

The CAS also planned to set up three major science parks respectively in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangdong, aiming to accelerate the conversion of scientific and technological research achievements into products available on the market.

The CAS deputy president, Bai Chunli, said 2011 would serve as a pilot and start up period for the program, while breakthroughs in strategically important scientific fields, such as energy, health, environment and advanced materials, were expected in the following years.

The CAS launched "Knowledge Innovation Program" in 1998 and the new program is regarded as the extension of the KIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Africans welcome China's growing economic power - People's Daily Online* March 28, 2011

The prospect of growing Chinese economic clout is welcomed in all African countries, in contrast to other parts of the world where attitudes are either negative or divided, a poll showed on Sunday.

*Asked how they view the possibility of an economically far stronger China, around four in five Nigerians and Kenyans said they looked forward to such an outcome, according to the survey of more than 28,000 people in 27 countries commissioned by the BBC World Service.*

*"All African countries view China's increasing economic power positively," *the survey report said.

*Sub-Saharan Africa was also home to the very few countries worldwide where most people would be happy about China boosting its military might.*

*Globally, half of all respondents favoured the prospect of a wealthier China and only a third believed it would be unwelcome*. The split was little changed from the previous poll in 2005..

*Overall, people expected China will be a more important economic partner to their respective countries than the United States or the European Union in 10 years.*

Interviews were conducted between December and February.

Source:chinadaily.com.cn/agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese industrial firms' profits up 34.3% in first two months - People's Daily Online* March 28, 2011

*Profits for China's biggest industrial companies rose 34.3 percent year to year to reach 645.5 billion yuan (about 97.8 billion U.S. dollars) in the first two months this year,* the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Sunday.

*The combined revenues of these industrial companies climbed 31 percent from last year to reach 10.7 trillion yuan in the January-February period,* the NBS said in a report on its website.
*
The report was based on a survey of industrial companies with annual sales exceeding 20 million yuan each*. The threshold used before 2011 was five million yuan.

*Combined profits for state-owned and state-controlled companies increased 25 percent year to year to 224 billion yuan while those of collectively-owned companies jumped 39.3 percent to 9.9 billion yuan.*

*In the first two months, foreign-funded enterprises and those funded by investors from Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan registered an annual profit increase of 26 percent, totaling 181.3 billion yuan*, the NBS said.

Out of the 39 industries surveyed, 38 reported profit growth in the January-February period, while one industry reported a decline in losses.

*The ferrous metal mining and smelting industry reported a 110-percent increase in year-to-year profits while the petroleum and natural gas exploration industry's profits rose 18.7 percent.*

*China's chemical fiber sector increased by 1.3 times compared to the same period from last year,* the NBS said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese Beidou system to challenge U.S. dominancy - People's Daily Online* March 28, 2011






*Beidou, the China's second generation of satellite system features services of locating, navigation, timing and even text message communication covering the Asia Pacific region by 2012*, said the system chief designer Sun Jiadong. 

*Such upgrades are perceived by experts as potential great power to break current U.S Russian dominant structure.*

The Beidou system is estimated to be able to perform regional navigation and locating on the successful launch of the third inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO) satellite in April 2011.

*The GPS is characterized by its distinguished communication function which previous GPS do not have,* said Liu Jingnan an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, *"The Satellites can help us navigate and can send our location to the headquarters or relatives." *

*It is expected that the Beidou system will cover the Asia Pacific region around 2012 and that the Beidou navigation system will be installed into every household.* Liu also said that actually, *the system is just a navigation chip installed in a car or mobile phone.*

*Liu has also introduced the transportation usage of the Beidou navigation chips. With the same price as their GPS counterparts*, the Beidou system can be used to ease traffic jams through its communication functions. Assuming a car is equipped with the Beidou navigation chip, satellites will be able to collect real-time traffic data by locating the vehicle via the Beidou system over the entire road network, and then tell the driver which roads are less congested.

Li Zuhong, deputy chief designer of the Beidou system, said that* China aims to build a navigation satellite system uniquely differently from but also compatible with GPS and other similar systems. At present, only the United States, Russia, the European Union and China have developed their own navigation satellite systems*. *"The construction time of the Beidou system has a direct bearing on the collaborative deployment of the four global navigation satellite systems. The sooner it is completed, the better,"* he said. 

*At the same time, China is accelerating the construction of its Beidou system to move ahead of the three other global navigation satellite systems. The Beidou system is expected to cover the entire world by 2020.*

*The BeiDou Navigation System is China's efforts of developing an independent satellite navigation system, it may generally refers to either one or both generations of the Chinese navigation system.*

The first generation consists of 3 satellites and has limited coverage and applications. It has been offering navigation services mainly for customers in China and from neighboring regions since 2000.

By Li Yancheng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Is China the new World Bank?*

So, is China reshaping the landscape of development assistance? In a nutshell, yes.

Teresita Cruz-del Rosario and Phillie Wang Runfei 

The Chinese are everywhere. Or, more accurately, Chinese money is everywhere, thanks particularly to the China Development Bank (CDB) and the China Export-Import Bank. As the two institutions responsible for all Chinese overseas financing, they are making waves around the world.
According to The Financial Times, Chinese lending in 2008-2010 surpassed World Bank assistance by approximately $10 billion. By the end of 2010, the CDB's reach extended to more than 90 countries, whose total indebtedness reached $141.3 billion.
So, is China reshaping the landscape of development assistance? In a nutshell, yes.
Consider the following: Chinese investment in Zambia's rich copper and coal reserves accounts for 7.7 per cent of the country's gross domestic product. In Saudi Arabia, the state-owned China Railway Construction Corporation built the Al Mashaaer Al Mugadassah light-rail project to ease traffic pressure during the annual Hajj pilgrimage to Mecca. There are even said to be plans for an Arctic highway to facilitate trade throughout the polar region.
Closer to home, a Himalayan railway project to link Tibet to Khasa, at the border with Nepal, is currently under construction, with plans to extend the line all the way to Kathmandu, the Nepalese capital. In Cambodia, China contributed $260 million in assistance in 2009, replacing Japan as the country's largest aid provider and overtaking both the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank's lending portfolios. Last year, China signed 14 bilateral agreements with Cambodia, totalling $1.2 billion, to finance every conceivable item, from irrigation canals to uniforms for the Cambodian military.
Recipient governments are reportedly pleased with China's aid approach. For one thing, there is a notable absence of expensive consultants folded into so-called "technical assistance" packages, a practice that has been a key focus of criticism directed at many funding agencies.
Second, Chinese aid does not require pre-project "missions" by bureaucrats who arrive from distant headquarters for a sort of development tourism that wreaks havoc on the routines of the local counterparts who must accompany them on their poverty excursions.
Third, Chinese aid is dispensed rather quickly and unceremoniously, lacking the burdensome fanfare of lengthy negotiations and voluminous project documents, a practice many scholars and practitioners term "chequebook diplomacy".
Fourth, China dispenses aid without compliance conditions such as environmental protection measures or community-participation exercises. Excruciatingly laborious "stakeholder" consultations - of the type that lasted nearly ten years to construct the World Bank-funded Nam Theun two hydroelectric power plant in Laos - are not required of Chinese aid.
China's unique aid model is one of the main pillars of what the Chinese scholar Sheng Ding calls the country's "soft power" strategy. Beyond the provision of cheap credit and concessional loans is the global export of China's way of doing business.
As economic relations deepen, cultural relationships develop. Confucius Institutes are sprouting from Sri Lanka to Nigeria to promote the study of Mandarin. Alongside these linguistic programmes are seasonal performances by touring Chinese acrobats. Call it global courtship by an avid Chinese suitor.
But worrying signs about China's seemingly benign lending practices are emerging. Chinese financial assistance is tied to the extraction of natural resources, particularly oil and minerals. Environmentalists worry that without a more conscientious "green" component to Chinese lending, unchecked exploitation could lead to resource depletion.
Moreover, Chinese assistance packages often come with Chinese technology and labourers, implying limited employment opportunities and capacity building for local people. For example, 750 Chinese workers were shipped to Indonesia, along with 630,000 tonnes of steel, to construct the five-kilometre Suramadu bridge linking Surabaya to Madura.
The need for disclosure and transparency mechanisms has been emphasised time and again. There is no Chinese counterpart to the Development Assistance Committee, which publishes annual reports on global aid flows from OECD member countries. Nor is there an overarching mechanism, as called for in the 2005 Paris Declaration on Aid Effectiveness, that would align Chinese aid with national development strategies, or establish a forum for coordination with other bilateral and multilateral donors. Fears abound that Chinese aid is beginning to run amok.
Concerns such as these are likely to increase as China emerges as a formidable development player. Yet, by and large, Chinese assistance is welcomed rather than feared.
Those who promote equitable and inclusive development wish to see Chinese aid as part of an integrated international community of providers that is governed by responsible co-ownership. This entails fair and open rules, mutual accountability practices, and sustainable development objectives, all of which require active Chinese participation.
In a world weary of the limited effectiveness of most development programmes in curtailing endemic poverty, China's growing role in countries around the world provides ample opportunity to reconstruct the landscape of economic aid and financing. But reaching that goal requires a plan, and China must play its part in formulating it.




Teresita Cruz-del Rosario is a visiting professor at the Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy in Singapore. Phillie Wang Runfei is a research assistant at the Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy. ©Project Syndicate, 2011. Project Syndicate - the highest quality op-ed ( opinion-editorial ) articles and commentaries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Lenovo joins tablet war with LePad



> By Kathrin Hille in Beijing
> Published: March 28 2011 15:18 | Last updated: March 28 2011 15:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yang Yuanqing: Lenovo chief executive holds a LePad
> 
> When Lenovo, the world&#8217;s fourth-largest PC vendor, launched its tablet computer on Monday night, the world was not invited.
> 
> The company treated Chinese media to a lavish party in Shanghai, and the LePad &#8211; a device with a 10.1-inch screen powered by a Qualcomm Snapdragon processor &#8211; went on sale in China only. And yet, some industry experts see the Chinese company, under Yang Yuanqing, chief executive, as the most likely future rival for Apple in the global tablet market.
> 
> Manish Nigam, head of Asia technology research at Credit Suisse, said Lenovo might be the best positioned among the new tablet vendors because of its dominant position in China. The company has a 30 per cent share in the world&#8217;s second-largest and fastest-growing PC market.
> 
> &#8220;Lenovo is well-placed to make its tablet work. They have been a good engineering company,&#8221; said Mr Nigam. &#8220;Acer relies too much on [outsourced design and manufacturing], and Asus lacks global scale.&#8221;
> 
> According to IDC, the technology research company, 18m tablet devices were sold worldwide last year, with Apple accounting for 83 per cent. This year, most forecasts expect the market to more than double to at least 40m units.
> 
> Kirk Yang, head of non-Japan Asian hardware technology research at Barclays Capital, said he expected Apple&#8217;s market share to slide to about 72 per cent this year and named Lenovo, Samsung, RIM and Acer as strong candidates for grabbing at least 10 per cent each of the remaining market.
> 
> Lenovo&#8217;s focus on China, which will make it a late-comer in other markets, is expected to be the group&#8217;s biggest strength. &#8220;When it comes to tablets, what matters is software, not hardware,&#8221; said Mr Yang. &#8220;Lenovo&#8217;s strength is that they have a Chinese interface and Chinese applications.&#8221;
> 
> This follows Lenovo&#8217;s successful start in the mobile products segment with the LePhone, which sells well to Chinese consumers who are affluent enough to afford a smartphone but do not read English and want a wide range of homegrown applications.
> 
> At Rmb3,499 ($532), the LePad is more expensive than the cheapest iPad, which is available from Rmb2,888 in China. But many Chinese consumers are more likely to compare Lenovo&#8217;s tablet with the iPad 2. Apple&#8217;s latest product has not officially started selling in China, but grey market imports are available from Rmb5,000.
> 
> Analysts also believe that Lenovo&#8217;s strategy of launching its mobile products in China first gives the company a valuable testing ground. LG, the South Korean technology group, failed with this strategy for its handset business, but observers expect it to work for Lenovo because the Chinese market is so much bigger than Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China becomes world's fastest-growing business jet market - People's Daily Online* March 30, 2011






*Airbus recently announced that China has become the world's fastest-growing business jet market, and it will continue to maintain a relatively fast growth rate.*






*China's demand for business jets is expected to reach about 30 during the 12th Five-Year Plan period. The business jet orders from China currently account for 25 percent of the total global business jet sales of Airbus. The proportion of business jet orders from China to the total global business jet sales of Airbus will continue to grow in the future.*

*The number of business jets in China will increase by at least five for every year of the 12th Five-Year Plan period*. Airbus has already sold two business jets to China in the first quarter of 2011.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's domestic applications for invention patents up 28% in 2010 - People's Daily Online* March 30, 2011

*The number of domestic applications for invention patents increased 27.9 percent in 2010 from 2009*, said a senior patent official on Tuesday. 

*The country received more than 391,000 applications for invention patents in 2010, the world's second most*, said He Hua, State Intellectual Property Office deputy director, at a meeting attended by heads of local intellectual property rights offices held in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu province.

*Among the patents, 74.9 percent were submitted by domestic applicants*, he said. 

*He attributed the increase to the fast economic growth and the country's efforts to foster innovation.* 

*From 2006 to 2010, invention patent applications totaled 1.45 million, 2.6 times that of the figure from 2001 to 2005. *

*Chinese applicants also submitted 36,000 patent applications abroad under the Patent Cooperation Treaty from 2006 to 2010, ranking the world's fourth most by country,* he said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Extraordinary rare earth deposit discovered in Zhejiang - People's Daily Online* March 30, 2011






*The Zhejiang Provincial First Geological Team has discovered a mammoth scandium-polymetallic deposit in northwestern Zhejiang that has proven scandium reserves of 70 tons worth about 70 billion yuan*, according to an announcement made by the Zhejiang Provincial Geology and Exploration Bureau on March 29. 

*The rare earth deposit contains 17 types of metallic elements*. Of them, scandium is mainly used in national defense, spaceflight, nuclear power, superconductor and other cutting-edge technological sectors and is one of the elements included in national strategic reserves.

Yang Xiaochun, head engineer of the Zhejiang Provincial First Geological Team, said that* the market price for scandium is normally four times higher than that of gold and at one point in history it was 10 times more valuable.*

*The deposit is also accompanied by a large-scale silver-polymetallic deposit with 800 tons of silver and 130,000 tons of lead and zinc. The silver-polymetallic deposit contains 3,000 tons of cadmium, which is equivalent to the reserves of a large-scale cadmium deposit. The were also medium-scale deposits found containing 7,000 tons of tin, 400 tons of gallium and 5.5 tons of rhenium. *

*This was the first time to discover not only an enormous scandium deposit in China but also so many types of precious,* non-ferrous and rare metals all with reserves above a certain scale in the same deposit.

*These rare earth metals are all highly priced. The market price for tin stands at about 200,000 yuan per ton. The market price for gallium is similar to that of sliver, standing at about 6 million yuan per ton. The price for rhenium is 60 million yuan per ton, which is 10 times higher than that of silver.*

By Li Jia, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese machinery output soared last decade, still rising steadily - People's Daily Online* March 30, 2011 

*The output value of China's mechanical industry grew by more than 25 percent per year over the past 10 years, increasing from more than 1.4 trillion yuan in 2000 to nearly 14.4 trillion yuan in 2010.*

*The asset size of China's mechanical industry also increased from 2 trillion yuan to 10.4 trillion yuan over the past 10 years and the equipment self-sufficiency rate increased from 70 percent to 85 percent. *

*At present, the output value of China's machinery industry in one month is equivalent to the total annual output value in 2000.*

*The annual growth of China's mechanical industry output value will stay at around 12 percent during the 12th Five-Year Plan period and the annual growth of China's mechanical industry export revenue will stay around 15 percent,* according to the "Overall Plan of the Machinery Industry Development during the 12th Five-Year Plan Period" released recently.

By Li Jia, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*CNOOC to acquire one-third of 3 exploration areas in Uganda for 1.47 bln USD - People's Daily Online* March 31, 2011 






*China National Offshore Oil Company Limited (CNOOC Ltd.) said on Wednesday that it has signed an agreement with U.K.-based Tullow Oil plc (Tullow) for a one-third interest in three exploration areas in Uganda for 1.467 billion U.S. dollars.*






*The transaction, which is subject to regulatory approvals by authorities in Uganda and China, is expected to be completed in the first half of 2011*.

According to CNOOC Ltd., TOTAL S.A. (TOTAL) of France has also signed agreements with Tullow for the acquisition of another one-third stake in the three exploration areas.

*The exploration areas, 1, 2 and 3A are located in the Lake Albert Rift Basin in Uganda, which is one of the most important prospective basins in Africa. As estimated by Tullow, more than one billion barrels of P-50 recoverable volume of oil has been discovered since 2006.*

Upon the completion of the two transactions, CNOOC Ltd., Tullow and TOTAL will each hold a one-third stake in the three exploration areas.

CNOOC Ltd., Tullow and TOTAL are looking to coordinate operations and integrate development plans across the three exploration areas in the Lake Albert Basin. *It is expected that more than 200,000 barrels of oil will be produced each day in the area.*

Yang Hua, the Chief Executive Officer of CNOOC Ltd., said that the transaction to gain entry into the Lake Albert Basin signifies another milestone for the company in its expansion of its overseas business. The area is one of the key basins in East Africa.

Li Fanrong, the President of CNOOC Ltd., said that *the project is expected to become one of the largest oil and gas developments in Africa in recent years.*

*The agreement will help CNOOC Ltd. establish its second major production area in Africa following Nigeria. The deal is also expected to contribute to the long-term growth of the company*, he said.

CNOOC Ltd., which is listed in Hong Kong and New York, is a subsidiary of China National Offshore Oil Corporation, China's largest offshore oil producer.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China set to power on with massive nuclear plants - People's Daily Online* March 31, 2011






*As the world discusses the safety of nuclear power, China appears to be keeping its faith in the sector, despite announcing a wave of emergency safety reviews in the wake of the crisis at Japan's Fukushima plant. *

*Nuclear safety standards will be reinforced, but China's plan for nuclear power remains unchanged*, Xie Zhenhua, deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), said Wednesday during a visit to Canberra.

*"On the basis of the findings of these evaluations, we will further improve the nuclear development plan,"* Xie said during a visit to the Australian capital, vowing that the plant review is aiming to ensure 100 percent safety.

*This month, the government suspended the approval of all nuclear power plant projects, pending the completion of a nationwide inspection of all atomic reactors and construction sites.*

*Authorities had been ambitious about the potential of nuclear power and drafted plans to reduce China's dependence on fossil fuels.*

*The NDRC announced in January that annual nuclear power capacity is expected to stand at 40 GW by 2020, accounting for up to 6 percent of the nation's electricity supply,* the State Power Information Network reported.

*A total of $150 billion is set to be invested within this decade*, the National Energy Administration announced in 2009.

*China currently has 13 nuclear power stations in operation, but these make up only 2 percent of the country's electricity needs. The construction of another 27 plants is underway. *

However, the tightened rules were not received gratefully by inland provinces, whose economic rise have led to an energy glut.

*According to a report released in late 2010, 31 out of 43 sites seen as suitable to host a nuclear plant are located in inland regions*, according to State Grid Corporation of China.

*The intention to move plants inland has come under scrutiny since the incident in Japan*, with critics questioning whether regions with few water sources are truly suitable for this purpose.

*There is a primary conflict that must urgently be solved for the construction of nuclear plants in inland provinces*, Gui Liming, a nuclear safety expert at Tsinghua University, told the Global Times Wednesday.

*"Adjacent water sources are a must for a nuclear plant due to security concerns. However, many places with ample water supplies are also heavily populated. There must be a subtle balance between the safety of the population and the location of nuclear plants,"* Gui said.

Please read the whole story from the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China may double solar power goal amid Japan nuclear crisis - People's Daily Online* March 31, 2011






China may lift its 5-year goal for solar power capacity from five gigawatts (GW) to 10 GW by 2015, a National Energy Administration (NEA) official told Xinhua Wednesday.

*Shi Lishan, deputy director of the renewable energy department of the NEA, confirmed a media report on the possible adjustment of photovoltaic (PV) industry's future capacity.*

*In light of recent nuclear crisis in Japan, the revision is likely to be approved though it is still under discussion*, according to an article from the Wednesday edition of the China Securities Journal.

*China may fine tune its nuclear power development plan, as the nuclear crisis in Japan has triggered safety concerns*, the article said.

Shortly after Japan's Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant was crippled by a massive earthquake-triggered tsunami in March 11, which led to radioactive leak, the State Council, or China's cabinet, said it would "adjust and improve" China's nuclear plan and has already suspended its approval process for new nuclear power stations.

*However, officials have not yet indicated any possible change for the country's long-term nuclear energy plan.*

*China plans to use non-fossil fuels to supply 15 percent of its total power by 2020, up from the current level of 8 percent. Nuclear power is expected to account for 4 percent of the country's power needs.*






*Therefore, any scaling back of China's nuclear plans will require a commensurate increase in wind, solar and hydroelectric energy if the country still plans to meet its 2020 target*, the article said.

*PV producers are confident that solar power is the most likely to fill the supply gap as hydroelectric development is facing a lot of pressures such as environment and the evacuation of local residents.*

*In addition, wind power is still limited by underdeveloped ultra-high voltage transmission lines*, according to a quote from the article by Xu Hongjian, vice president of Yingli Solar's Beijing office.

Yingli Solar is one of China's largest PV suppliers.

*China is the largest solar panel producer in the world, but 90 percent of these panels are sold overseas*, according to Huang Xinming, head of a research institute at JA Solar, another large Chinese solar power company.
*
Solar power produced in China only accounts for 1 percent of the world's total, mainly due to its relatively high cost compared to thermal power and hydroelectric power*, Huang said.

*"Japan's nuclear leak has made many countries rethink the safety issues of nuclear power, which will give other clean energy sources, especially solar power, an opportunity to develop even faster,"* said Huang.

*Although it is costly, solar power has great development potential due to rich availability and rapid technological advancement*, he said.

*According to Huang, the Hebei-based JA Solar company has just developed a new technology that could cut the cost of producing silicon, an important material in manufacturing solar panels, by 60 percent.*

*The cost of an entire solar cell production line could be reduced by 10 percent,* he said.

*In addition to these cost cuts, the new technology could also increase the efficiency of solar panels manufactured with the new technology in place,* Huang said.

JA Solar has spent 30 million yuan (4.57 million U.S.dollars) to develop the technology, he said.

*"This practice will play a big role in promoting China's solar industry," *said Chen Chao, a solar power engineering professor at Fujian-based Xiamen University. Chen was also a member of an expert panel which evaluated the new JA Solar technology.

*China continued to solidify its position last year as the world's green investment leader*, according to a report released Tuesday by the U.S.-based Pew Charitable Trusts, a non-profit, non-governmental organization.

*The report said that Germany and the United States follow China as the world's biggest green investors.*

*Clean energy investments in China reached 54.4 billion dollars in 2010, up 39 percent from the previous year*, the report said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

*Wind power industry &#8216;will expand at a slower pace&#8217;*

BEIJING &#8211; China's soaring wind power industry, which enjoyed three-digit annual growth in the four years preceding 2009, will slow down its annual growth pace in the near future, said a leading Chinese wind industry official Friday in Beijing.

"China's wind power capacity will maintain two-digit growth annually in the future," said Shi Pengfei, vice-president of the China Wind Energy Association (CWEA) at the Renewable Energy Grid Integration China 2010 Forum, which closed Friday in Beijing."This slowdown of the annual growth rate can be attributed to the mammoth number of Chinese wind power stations," said Shi.

CWEA figures show that wind turbines installed in 2010 added a total of 18.9 gigawatts to China's total wind power capacity, a 37.1 percent increase over 2009.* This propelled China's total wind power capacity to 44.7 gigawatts, or a 73.3 percent increase over 2009. China passed the United States to become the world's largest producer of wind-generated electricity in 2010.*

The annual growth of China's cumulative wind power capacity averaged 113 percent from 2006 to 2009.Shi said that wind turbines planned for installation across the country from 2011 to 2012 will add another 30 gigawatts to China's total wind power capacity.

China's wind power boom came in the wake of a series of preferential policies and laws passed by the government in support of the development of renewable energy, as represented by the Renewable Energy Law enacted in February 2005.The Chinese wind power industry has developed quickly since the passing of that law and exceeded the expectations of industry observers.&#8211; Xinhua

Wind power industry will expand at a slower pace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's poor inland region to hike minimum pay by 25% - People's Daily Online* March 31, 2011

*Northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region Thursday announced it will increase its minimum wages, currently the lowest in the country, by 24.9 percent on average starting April.*

*Minimum monthly wages for full-time workers will be raised to 900 yuan (137 U.S. dollars), 820 yuan and 750 yuan respectively in three different regions of Ningxia, said Li Ningshun*, deputy director of the regional bureau of human resources and social security.

*Meanwhile, minimum wages for part-time time workers will be raised by about 18 percent to 9 yuan, 8.5 yuan and 8 yuan per hour in the regions,* Li said.

*Ningxia is the latest to join many other regions, including Shanghai, Shenzhen, Zhejiang, Tianjin and Shanxi, in further hiking wages starting April. Guangdong, Shandong and Fujian provinces raised minimum wages in March.*

Severe labor shortages, sporadic strikes and rising living costs prompted a round of wage hikes nationwide last year and a new round this year.

*China's consumer price index, a major gauge of inflation, rose 4.9 percent in February from one year earlier, the same as in January, as food prices surged 11 percent.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Western China to become hub for foreign investment: official - People's Daily Online* April 01, 2011 






*Western China will become a hot region for overseas investment over the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period*, a senior official with the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Thursday.

*The ministry plans to adopt measures such as hosting the Western China International Fair (WCIF) to make China's vast western region more attractive to foreign investment*, said Cao Hongying, vice director of the Foreign Investment Department of the MOC, at the introductory meeting of the 12th WCIF.

Cao said he expected rapid growth in foreign investment in western China in the years to come due to the area's abundant natural resources and huge market potential.

*Besides the WCIF, the ministry would also provide favorable policies in the western region to help attract more overseas investment*, he added.

The 12th WCIF will be held from Oct. 18 to 22 in Chengdu, capital city of Sichuan Province. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China sets 2011 rare earth output quota - People's Daily Online* April 01, 2011 




Table 1: World production and reserves of rare earth elements minerals in 2009. (Source: Long and others 2010) [Note: TREO: total metric tonnes of rare earth oxides]

*China aims to cap the total output of rare earth oxide at 93,800 tonnes this year*, the Ministry of Land and Resources announced Thursday.

*This was 5.16 percent higher compared to the quota set for last year. *

*China will not grant any new licenses for rare earths prospecting and mining before June 30 of 2012*, the ministry said in a statement on its website. 

*The statement also said the country would cap the total output of light rare earths at 80,400 tonnes and that of medium and heavy rare earths at 13,400 tonnes this year. *









*As the world's largest rare earths producer and exporter, China supplies 90 percent of global demand, but its reserves only account for about one-third of the world's total.*

*China has announced a series of policies for the rare earth industry this year to balance environmental protection needs and industrial demands, including stricter emission limits on miners, cuts in export quota and a resources tax.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's March PMI of manufacturing sector rises - People's Daily Online* April 01, 2011






*The Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) of China's manufacturing sector rose to 53.4 percent in March*, the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP) said Friday.

*The March PMI figure was higher than the 52.2 percent in February and 52.9 percent in January.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's railway debt under control - People's Daily Online* April 01, 2011 






*In response to growing concerns about whether the high-speed railway boom will slow China's economic growth, Yu Bangli, chief economist of the Ministry of Railways (MOR) said in a recent press conference that China has adequate funds to finance large-scale high-speed railway construction and will not face a related debt crisis.* 

*Instead of slowing economic growth, high-speed railways will drive it, Yu said. The construction and operation of high-speed railways has injected new fuel into China's economy. They have not only brought the urban economy convenience and efficiency but also promoted the flow of human resources, technology and capital.*

Yu said that to evaluate the operating results of high-speed railway projects, *it is important to not only assess the profits of one railway line or project but also the comprehensive benefits of the railway line or project.* 

*High-speed railways have produced the "one-city effect" between some cities*, helped increase freight capacity of some railway lines, promoted the unity of the domestic market and will possibly tackle the issues related to the coordinated development of different domestic regions.

*The debt-to-asset ratio of railway enterprises stands at 56 percent*

China's railway minister Sheng Guangzu said during the "Two Sessions," held last March, *"It is normal to incur debts when funding the development of railway projects. The current debt level is within the safe range, about which the public can feel assured." *

*Sheng said that China's railway enterprises had 3.3 trillion yuan in total assets and 1.8 trillion yuan in debts at the end of 2010, with a debt-to-asset ratio of about 56 percent. "This ratio is relatively low among industrial enterprises,"* he said.

The report shows that the MOR issued three 10-billion-yuan short-term bonds since the start of 2011. In regards to the purpose of raising funds, Sheng said the funds will be used for railway construction and operation. 

*Xie Xuren, minister of finance, also said the overall debt level of China's railways, which is lower than the debt level of many foreign railway corporations, is safe, reasonable and controllable,.*

*160 billion yuan of private capital to be invested in railways*

*According to sources, the MOR has arranged 700 billion yuan of investments for railway construction to launch 70 new projects, including 15 high-speed railway projects in 2011. "We are confident in ensuring railway construction funds through various methods,"* said Wang Yongping, spokesperson for the MOR.






*In regards to the current deficit of high-speed railways, Yu believes high-speed railways need four to seven years to realize profits*. The high-speed railway in western China may see a deficit in the short term just like common railways. 

*However, from the perspective of promoting western development and coordinated regional economic development, the MOR has made a reasonable financial arrangement to avoid financial risks. China has a huge population, and its urbanization is also rapidly advancing. The sustained, steady and rapid economic development situation will allow high-speed railways to achieve a sustainable positive development through marketing.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's March PMI of non-manufacturing sector rebounds: CFLP - People's Daily Online*
April 03, 2011

*The Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) of China's non-manufacturing sector rose to 60.2 percent in March*, the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP) said Sunday.

*The March index was higher than the 44.1 percent in February and 56.4 percent in January.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*First highway on Pamirs Plateau to open in 2013 - People's Daily Online* April 01, 2011







*A highway running through the deep gorges and treacherous currents of the Pamirs Plateau is expected to soon be built in Xinjiang.*

*The road, which will be the first highway on the Pamirs Plateau, will be completed and opened in September 2013.*

The quick trade route connects Kashgar, an important city in western China, and the Irkeshtam Port. The preparatory work for the highway's construction has been completed, and the construction will soon start, according to the Xinjiang Highway Administration.

*The 213-kilometer highway, with total investments of 4.3 billion yuan, begins in the north of Takuti in Artux and ends at the Irkeshtam Port. *

*After the completion, two national first-class highway ports will be connected and the highway will become an important channel from China to Central Asia, North Asia and West Asia*.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Xinjiang begins construction of 18 water conservation projects - People's Daily Online*

April 03, 2011 






Eighteen water conservation projects in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region started construction on Saturday in a bid to help nomadic families settle down.

*Seventeen reservoirs and a water diversion project will be built in 18 counties in Ili, Tacheng, Altay, Bortala, Changji, Hami and Bayingolin prefectures, according to a spokesman for the regional water resources department.*

*The projects will cost 1.44 billion yuan (about 220 million U.S. dollars) and have a total storage capacity of more than 95 million cubic meters*, said the spokesman.

*The projects are expected to help more than 17,000 nomadic households settle down by increasing and improving 107,000 hectares of irrigated areas after their completion in the winter of 2012*, said the spokesman.

*The 18 projects are among the region's 27 water conservation projects planned to improve the living standard of local nomads. The construction of nine other projects, including eight reservoirs and a water diversion project, started in June 2010.*

*The 27 projects will cost 1.95 billion yuan* with joint funding by 20 companies and the Xinjiang regional government.

*Xinjiang has nearly 1.23 million herdsmen, 60 percent of whom move from place to place due to difficult living conditions.*

*The improvement in water supply will enable nomads to engage in animal husbandry and farming to increase their income*, said the spokesman, adding that *nomads can enjoy better educational services and health care after settling down.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sino-Israel trade boosted for mutually benefits - People's Daily Online*
April 04, 2011 

*Israeli government has decided to spend some 28 million U.S. dollars on helping its exporters to increase their business ties with China and India.*

Europe and the United States have been in the past the two top markets for Israeli exports. But as both these two are struggling to recover from the 2008 global economic crisis, many Israeli companies have turned their attention eastwards instead to keep the business going.

During a recent visit to Israel, Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming said that *"China sees great opportunity in its cooperation with Israel," adding "the fields of cooperation have expanded considerably, from agriculture to renewable energy, bio-medicine, electronics, communications and desalination."*

*Sino-Israeli trade volume reached 7.65 billion U.S. dollars in 2010, nearly 150 times of the number in 1992*, when the two countries established diplomatic relations.

*Analysts speaking to Xinhua on Sunday said that Sino-Israel trade is mutually beneficial: Chinese companies are looking to buy Israeli technologies to continue their rapid economic development, and Israeli companies are trying to enter China's vast domestic market.*

*WIDE RANGE*

Ilan Maor, managing director of SHENG-BDO Ziv Haft, a leading business development and investment company and a member of the advisory board for that Israel-Asia Center, said that *Chinese and Israeli companies are doing business in a wide range of fields.*

*"Chinese companies come to Israel for a few things but, first of all, purchasing,"* Maor told Xinhua, adding that *"Israel has products that are useful in order to improve agricultural and industrial yields."*

*Other areas of interests include water desalination, agriculture, clean energy, and IT*, according to Maor, who was in Shanghai when he spoke to Xinhua. He, by giving an example, said that the company he was working with at the moment has developed a technology that allows a farm to produce more milk without buying more cows.

*"Israel has very advanced technology in various sectors, and China is growing very fast," *Maor said. *"Therefore, they need a lot of technologies, and Israel is a leading source of new technologies."*

*When it comes to Israeli companies, Maor said that first of all they are looking to enter China's domestic market*, which he described as "amazing."

He added that, *while in the past Israeli companies that came to China were looking for a place where they could produce their products at cheap prices, the trend today is changing. Israeli firms are now looking for Chinese partners, both those that can provide funding for a global expansion but also technology partners for continued development.*

*Israeli analysts are of the opinion that China is also interested in Israeli military technology. However, since much of it is developed either in cooperation with American firms or with funding from the United States, Israel is very cautious in what it can export in this field in order not to act against its understandings with the U.S. regarding military export to China.*

*Israel is very "strict" in its defense exports to China, and " will not dare to jeopardize its relations with the U.S., on which it depends so heavily,"* said Dr. Yoram Evron from the Department of Asian Studies at the University of Haifa.

*PUSH IN FUTURE*

*Evron believes that Israel is unsatisfied with the growing trade deficit with China, and apparently is frustrated by, and even concerned about, its "failure" so far to penetrate to the Chinese market.*

He noted that Israel has launched several national programs that are aimed at this goal, but none of them has brought the expected results.

*"As for Israeli companies, many of them consider the Chinese market as too risky due to allegedly Intellectual Property Rights violations, communication problems, and business cultural gaps,"* Evron told Xinhua, adding that *"therefore prefer not to operate there, or to do it in relatively small scale."*

Evron said that Sino-Israel trade relations are first and foremost characterized by their rapid rise over the last decade from around 1 billion U.S. dollars in 2000 to over 4.5 billion dollars in 2009.

*The recent-announced funding program is considered as part of a long-term strategy of the Israeli government to assists local companies enter the Chinese and Indian market.*

*"The Israeli government has made an evaluation on where they believe Israel's economic future lays,"* said Ornit Avidar, a partner at China-Israel Venture Capital Fund.

*"Once they decided that it lays in China and India, they said we are going to put out money where our mouth is,"* he added.

According to Avidar, the Israeli government has set up several task forces, one of which Avidar is severing, to specify how the government can help, including getting over cultural differences and assistance with establishing the initial contacts.

*"To be able to compete in the Chinese market, you need a lot of funding and this is where the Israeli government picked up the glove and said we understand and we are willing to finance,"* Avidar told Xinhua.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*New energy sector eyeing development due to aviation carbon tax - People's Daily Online* April 04, 2011 






*As a new carbon tax sets China's aviation industry fidgeting over projected losses, Fu Pengcheng, a Chinese biofuel expert, is feeling the pressure.*

Fu's office at the China University of Petroleum is developing new biological fuels.* China's major airlines are now looking to his research to trim their flights' carbon emissions.*

*"We don't have much time. A locally-developed biofuel is desperately needed to protect our aviation industry and China's national interest," *said Fu.

*An advanced new energy sector would not just benefit the environment but also protect China against unfair attacks from foreign countries*, said Fu.

Fu was referring to an EU plan to levy carbon emission taxes on flights departing or landing in the region starting next year. Airlines whose emissions exceed a set quota will be forced to buy extra credits from less prolific polluters in the industry.

*Both China and the United States have expressed their disapproval, accusing the rule of being motivated by unilateralism and protectionism.* Chinese airline operators complained that the unfair charge would cost them an additional 122 million dollars per year.

As a contingency plan against the worst-case scenario, Chinese airlines have launched reforms in the flight service to limit the carbon emissions yet having only achieved a modest effect.

*"The kerosene, used commonly as fuel for aircraft accounts for 90 percent of the carbon emission of the fleet, prompting many countries to develop biofuel as a substitute,"* said Fu.

*Boeing, for example, has been successful in its biofuel experiments conducted in Australia, America, and the Middle East, which bode well for the future application*, said Al Bryan, vice president of Boeing's R&D in China.

*"So far, we've tried a 5:5 blend of biological and conventional fuels in our pilot flight, and we expect the proportion of biological fuel to rise to 90 or 100 percent in the future," *Bryan told Xinhua.

*Furthermore, the sources for biological fuel, which includes alga, jatropha, and flax, would not encroach upon land and water resources need for food crops*, said Bryan.

Despite the bright prospects, experts said that China's search for substitute fuels lacked momentum due to too little commercial investment and government support.

*"China boasts significant breakthroughs in the lab testing of biological fuels, but most research ended in the laboratory stage,"* said Liu Minsheng, a leading researcher of XinAo Group. XinAo is a pioneer company in research for algae fuels sources.

Liu Zhongtian, a researcher at the Qingdao branch of the Chinese Academy of Science, echoed the sentiment, *saying that the institution lacked impetus to further promote biological fuels.*

In its 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) released in March, *China said it aims to raise its share of non-fossil fuel energy to 11.4 percent of total energy use, a heartening news to Chinese biological researchers.*

*"We are yearning for more financial support from the government, which is critical to the industrialization of biological fuels," *said Liu Minsheng. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's largest coal producer builds processing project on China-Mongolia border - People's Daily Online*
April 04, 2011

*China Shenhua Energy Co. Ltd., the country's largest coal producer, has planned a huge investment to build a coal processing project on China-Mongolia border to better use coal imports from the Republic of Mongolia.*

The government of Wulate Middle Banner (County), north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on Sunday *confirmed that construction of Shenhua's project with a planned investment of 10 billion yuan (1.5 billion U.S. dollars) has started in Ganqimaodu Customs Processing Park.*

Ganqimaodu Customs is China's major energy imports gateway with the Republic of Mongolia.* It handled 7.71 million tonnes of coal imports last year. The imports of raw coal via the customs soared by 131.8 percent year-on-year in the first quarter to reach 1.6 million tonnes*, according to the customs figures.

The Wulate Middle Banner commission of development of reform said *Shenhua's project slated for the first phase production by 2012 would have a coal washing ability of 6 million tonnes a year, coking capacity of 2.4 million tonnes a year and an annual capacity of producing 4.8 million tonnes of methanol and 30,000 tonnes of tar, respectively. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*First batch of electric cars hits Shanghai streets - People's Daily Online* April 07, 2011 






*Eight car owners mounted license plates on the first batch of privately-owned electric car owners in Shanghai on April 6.*

*"Given the high oil prices, the cost of driving gasoline cars is too high, while the cost of driving electric cars is much cheaper,"* said Ms. Huang, who works as an accountant. 

She calculated, *"My electric car costs me about 10 yuan per 100 kilometers, 50 yuan cheaper than a gasoline car."*






She added that it will be convenient for her to charge the electric car at charging posts and stations that are being built near her office and will soon be built in her residential community. 

*"I bought my electric car for only 120,000 yuan thanks to a rather large amount of government subsidies the car enjoys," *she said.

The development of various types of infrastructure projects at the Shanghai International Automobile City is currently in full swing in order to accelerate the construction of the international electric vehicle demonstration zone. 

*The construction of supporting facilities covering a total area of 100 square kilometers will be completed by the end of 2011, and charging infrastructure will cover the entire demonstration zone in Jiading District by the end of 2012.*

By Zhang Hongyu, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build 56 more airports in five years: official - People's Daily Online* April 07, 2011

A senior Chinese civil aviation official said in Guiyang Thursday that *China, the world's most populous nation, would build 56 more airports during the next five years to expand transport capacity.*

*Li Jiaxiang, head of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), said the total number of airports in the country would likely top 230 in five years with an aircraft fleet expected to exceed 4,500 units, enough to carry 450 million passengers annually. ' "Investment in China's aviation industry is likely to reach 1.5 trillion yuan (about 230 billion U.S. dollars) in the next five years," *Li said at a national civil-aviation work conference held in Guiyang, capital city of southwest China's Guizhou Province.

*China's investment in building airports has accelerated since the turn of the century. From 2005 to 2010, 33 new airports were constructed while another 33 were renovated or expanded, bringing the total number of airports to 175 in 2010.*

*Investment in building civil aviation infrastructure during this period hit 250 billion yuan, nearly the equivalent of total spent during the previous 25 years.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-Singapore visa-free agreement to take effect in April - People's Daily Online* April 07, 2011 

*The mutual visa-free agreement for Chinese and Singaporean diplomatic, official and official ordinary passport holders will come into effect starting April 17*, according to the website of China's Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

According to sources, the "Mutual Visa-Free Agreement of the PRC Government and the Government of the Republic of Singapore on Diplomatic, Official and Official Ordinary Passport Holders" was signed in Singapore on Feb. 18, 2011. The two sides have completed their legal procedures and confirmed that the agreement will come into effect starting April 17, 2011.

*The agreement said that Chinese citizens holding valid diplomatic, official and official ordinary passports and Singaporean citizens holding valid diplomatic and official passports are able to enjoy 30-day transit visa-free service for entering the other contracting country.*

Chinese and Singaporean citizens who want to enter the other contracting country and stay for more than 30 days or for the purpose of working, studying or any profitable activity should apply for visas and passports in accordance with relevant provisions of competent authority before arriving at the territory of the other contracting country.

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China aims for top place in new-fuel vehicles - People's Daily Online* April 08, 2011 






*China will launch a new-energy vehicle development plan to make the country a global leader in energy conservation and new-fuel autos over the coming 10 years, powered by an initial package of government funding as high as 100 billion yuan. *

*The Beijing-based China Daily reported on Friday that the long-expected roadmap for vehicles, to be powered by non-fossil fuel resources,* has been jointly drafted by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT), the Ministry of Science and Technology, the Ministry of Finance and the National Development and Reform Commission. 

The report quoted So Bo, a deputy minister of MIIT, said the plan has been submitted to the State Council, which Premier Wen Jiabao heads, for final discussion and approval.* The central government in Beijing is widely expected to bestow incentives for customers to buy electric cars, and other vehicles powered by new energies. *

*The draft plan has a specific focus on hybrid and electric vehicle development and marketing in China. The government's total investment into the sector will hit 100 billion yuan,* the report said.

*Beijing is aiming for the top position in the global new-energy vehicle sector with a planned sales volume of 5 million units by 2020*, the report said. The draft plan also said that during the country's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15),* China will have a production capability of 1 million new-energy vehicles, with pure-electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles accounting for 50 percent.*

To encourage customers to buy new vehicle, Wang Xiaoming, a research fellow at the Industrial Economics Research Department of the Development Research Center of the State Council, was quoted by the *Bloomberg News as saying that, the government has decided to lower the price of batteries used for electric vehicles to 2 yuan for each watt-hour by 2015 and 1.5 yuan a watt-hour by 2020, as incentives to lure customers.*

Chen Qingquan, chairman of the World Electric Vehicle Association, said he anticipated* China will lead the electric-vehicle sector growth, which is expected to accounting for 10-15 percent of the total auto sales worldwide by 2020.*

*"The Chinese government's focus on pure-electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles is strategic and quite reasonable to make the nation's auto industry competitive in the global market, as Western countries have dominated the traditional auto technologies,"* China Daily quoted Gao Li, an auto analyst with Huachuang Securities, as saying. 

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## no_name

I wonder how airlines and military plane will evolve when petrol runs out or just getting more and more expensive. Hopefully they are already looking into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Airbus shifts marketing focus to China - People's Daily Online* April 08, 2011






According to Airbus China on April 7, it plans to sell five to six business aircraft in China each year over the next five years.* Chinese orders now account for about one-fourth of Airbus's worldwide orders for business aircraft.*

*Chinese buyers are expected to become the main market of luxury business aircraft in the foreseeable future.*

There are currently six Airbus business aircraft in operation in China, of which three were registered on the Chinese mainland. Soon, another two business aircraft will be put into operation in the country. 

*"China's strong economic growth is the basis for its booming business aircraft market," *said Eric Chen, vice president of Airbus China. 

*Chen said that Airbus sold its first business aircraft in China in 2005 and has sold more than 20 aircraft in China ever since*, which amounts to about four aircraft a year on average. Many buyers are from Shanghai, he said.

*Chen said that Airbus is shifting its business aircraft marketing focus to Asia, especially China. The company plans to sell about 30 business aircraft in China over the next five years*. Since it is able to manufacture only 12 to 24 business aircraft a year, one-fourth of its business aircraft will be sold to Chinese buyers each year.

Airbus specifically introduced a Phoenix cabin concept to appeal to Chinese buyers. The Phoenix cabin features seats for six people around a large round table  reflecting the focus on family life in many Asian cultures. The table can be easily folded into a rectangular shape when needed, so passengers will feel more comfortable when playing mahjong. The cabin even offers an area for Karaoke, another popular recreational activity in much of Asia.

*Airbus said the A318 Elite business aircraft is priced at 65 million U.S. dollars, the ACJ business aircraft is priced at 80 million U.S. dollars, and the A320 VIP business aircraft is priced at 85 million U.S. dollars.*

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to encourage foreign investment in emerging industries - People's Daily Online* April 08, 2011

*China welcomes foreign investors in its "strategic emerging" sectors*, the Shanghai Securities News reported Thursday, citing a draft guidance for foreign investment released by the Legislative Affairs Office of the State Council.

*According to the guidelines, China is to encourage foreign investment in emerging industries, such as lightweight and eco-friendly metals for aviation and auto industries, and batteries for electric cars, key components for new-energy cars.*

*China will also promote foreign investment in the service sector, including leasing and business services*, according to the draft guidelines.

*Notably, foreign investment in manufacturing and R&D in the country's auto industry, is not listed in the newly-released guidelines.*

The draft was initiated by the National Development and Reform Commission and the Ministry of Commerce, seeking to solicit public opinion before the end of April.

*The current guidelines for foreign investment in China were last revised in 2007.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Aramsogo

no_name said:


> I wonder how airlines and military plane will evolve when petrol runs out or just getting more and more expensive. Hopefully they are already looking into this.


 
It will never run out. They will switch to syn-fuels (synthetic jet fuel) using coal and Fischer-tropsch process like the Nazis did.
When coal runs out we should have warp drives by then.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China 'opening wider' for FDI - People's Daily Online* April 08, 2011






*China will "open wider" to the world by encouraging foreign companies to invest, for the first time, in certain industries under a new draft regulating foreign investment*, experts said.

*The select industries, in the recently released Foreign Direct Investment Industry Guidelines, include high-tech, clean energy, aerospace and aviation, new materials, high-end manufacturing and advanced logistics.* The guidelines will replace the previous version, published in 2007.

There are also changes in the services sector with *vocational education and training encouraged in the guidelines and the medical professions are no longer excluded.*

*"The new version highlights China's commitment to opening wider and further in both high-end manufacturing and the modern service sectors," *said Wang Zhile, director of the research center on transnational corporations under the Ministry of Commerce.

*"It is also in line with China's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) on building itself into a more innovative society and on improving social welfare." *

The guidelines come after a foreign direct investment (FDI) directive was issued last April *encouraging more investment in the high-tech, renewable energy and service sectors, and to focus more on western and central areas.* 

The guidelines follow criticism by some foreign companies of China's investment environment in the latter half of last year.

*"China has no reason to say no to the opening-up policy,"* said Li Xiaogang, director of the Foreign Investment Research Center at the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences.

*"The more open China is to the world, the more benefits China will get and the more competitive local industry will be. *

*"The new version is undoubtedly good news for local industry and foreign companies."*

The guidelines are still being formulated and a month-long program soliciting public opinion commenced at the beginning of April. 

*The first guidelines were published in 1995, and they are amended every four years*. The new guidelines, when implemented, will be the fifth version and should be issued in the coming months.

*"As the new guidelines show, China is allowing many strategically important and emerging industries to get foreign investment,"* said Huo Jianguo, director of the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, a think tank affiliated to the Ministry of Commerce.

*But the guidelines also prohibit foreign investment in some sectors. Foreign companies, for the first time, are excluded from some energy industries, including crude oil and nuclear fuel processing and chemical manufacturing.*

*Foreign companies are also prohibited from industries dealing in certain metals and marine resources as well as seed selection and production and processing agricultural goods. *

*"The prohibition is understandable,"* Huo said. *"China has to say no to foreign investment in some sectors for the sake of protecting its industries and natural resources." *

In February, the State Council announced *it would set up a ministerial panel to examine foreign companies' proposals on buying, or merging with, domestic firms involved in defense and national security.*

Government officials have consistently said that the nation always welcomes foreign business.

*FDI hit a record high last year, growing by 17.4 percent from a year earlier to $105.74 billion, after dropping by 2.6 percent in 2009. From January to February, China's FDI grew by 27 percent year-on-year to $17.8 billion.*

Source: Xinhua


----------



## oct605032048

China sees first quarterly trade deficit in 6 years
English.news.cn 2011-04-10 10:40:10	FeedbackPrintRSS
BEIJING, April 10 (Xinhua) -- China saw a trade deficit of 1.02 billion U.S. dollars from January to March this year, the first quarterly trade deficit in six years, according to figures released Sunday by the General Administration of Customs (GAC).

In comparison, there was a trade surplus of 13.91 billion U.S. dollars in the first quarter of last year.

*China's exports increased 26.5 percent year on year to 399.64 billion U.S. dollars in the first three months this year, while imports soared 32.6 percent to 400.66 billion dollars from a year earlier, figures from the GAC showed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

When will they start helping domestic high tech companies instead of selling our country to foreigners?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai Electric wins 125 units of 2MW wind turbine deal from India - People's Daily Online*







*Shanghai Electric had signed an agreement with KSK Energy of India to export 125 units of 2MW wind turbines to India*, an executive of the Shanghai-based company, who declined to be named, said Sunday.

*This indicates that Shanghai Electric is marching into the world wind power market on a large scale*, the executive said.

*So far, Shanghai Electric, one of China's largest equipment manufacturers, had exported five MW-level wind turbines, with three to Britain and two to Thailand.*

*Shanghai Electric's priority is to produce thermal and nuclear power generating units, such as 1,000MW-level ultra super-critical thermal power units and 1,000MW-level nuclear power units*, the executive said.

To tap the emerging new energy business, Shanghai Electric set up a wind power equipment manufacturing branch in 2006. It is able to produce 1.25MW wind turbines with Germany's Dewind technology, 2MW wind turbines with Germany's Aerodyn technology, and independently designed 3.6MW offshore wind turbines.

*India is expected to become a major destination of the company's export strategy, absorbing one half of its exports, including thermal power units and wind turbines.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's trade surplus to narrow to $120 billion in 2011 - People's Daily Online* April 11, 2011 






*China's first quarterly foreign trade deficit in seven years, is temporary and will prove to be short-lived, as the world's second largest economy has the vigor to increase exports*, experts said. 

The General Administration of Customs reported yesterday that *from January to March, China's trade was in the red with a deficit of US$1.02 billion, in contrast to a surplus of US$13.9 billion in the spring quarter last year. *

China's Commerce Minister Chen Deming said earlier that he anticipated a smaller trade surplus for the whole year.* Experts have predicted a trade gain of US$120-140 billion for 2011. *

*Rising imports in the first three months caused the deficit. Imports jumped 32.6 percent year-on-year to a record 400.66 billion yuan, while exports rose 26.5 percent to 399.64 billion yuan.*

*The deficit was widely believed seasonal* because China's imports are usually strong early in the year when the Chinese families hoarded more while celebrating the Spring Festival holidays, and Chinese companies tend to buy a lot in spring for their new-ear business.

*That will change soon, and especially in the fourth quarter, when goods that are made in China are sold around the world ahead of Western holidays,* experts say.

*Rapid rise of imported product prices has contributed to the trade deficit. Prices of major imported products, including iron ore, oil, grain and other items - rose nearly 30 percent in the first quarter. *

*The growing import prices have also led to higher inflation levels in the first quarter*. Consumer Price Index, a major gauge of inflation, jumped 4.9 percent in the first two months, and is forecasted to have soared 5.1 percent in March. 

*To rein in inflation, Beijing is expected to continue to appreciate its value of its currency*, the yuan, experts say. The currency reached a 17-year-high of 6.5350 per dollar on Friday.

*Trade with the United States climbed 25 percent to US$97.65 billion during the first quarter while that with Japan rose 27.1 percent to US$80.78 billion.*

People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China now world's third-biggest tourist attraction - People's Daily Online* April 11, 2011 

*China has overtaken Spain on the list of the world's top tourism destinations, becoming the third-largest attraction*, a senior tourism official said at the weekend.

Man Hongwei, director of the international coordination department at the China National Tourism Administration, said at a press conference that* the number of international arrivals staying at least one night reached 55.66 million last year, up 9.4 percent on 2009.*

*China's appearance in the top three was its first. It follows France, which had 78.95 million arrivals, and the United States, which had 60.88 million*, according to the United Nations World Tourism Organization.

*The spending by outbound Chinese tourists ranked fourth-largest worldwide last year. The number of outbound travelers hit 57.39 million in 2010, which was up 20.4 percent year-on-year.*

*The industry's total revenue maintained an annual average growth of 15 percent during the past five years*, he said.


Xu Daoming, general manager of the marketing department at the China Travel Service, said his company saw robust growth in inbound tourism last year.

*"The Shanghai Expo and the Asian Games in Guangzhou were major reasons for the increased momentum that moved the flagging inbound travel market out of the shadow of the international financial crisis,"* Xu said.

*Tourists from Hong Kong, Taiwan and Macao were joined by tourists from countries including Japan, Vietnam and India to drive up growth in 2010*, he said. *There has also been an obvious increase in the number of tourists arriving from Russia and the US.*

Zhao Huanyan, a tourism industry expert at the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, said that the reshuffle of the global tourism industry will benefit China's booming tourism sectors and those who understand the prospering tourism market in Asia.

*Zhou said luxury hotels such as those of the Hong Kong-based Shangri-la hotel group are a good example*, employing strategies to open hotels in popular destinations on the Chinese mainland to accommodate in-bound visitors and in other countries and regions that are popular with Chinese travelers.

*Earlier, the UN World Tourism Organization forecast that China has the potential to pass France as the largest destination by 2015.*

But, despite the promise, Shao Qiwei, head of the National Tourism Administration of China, *warned that the tourism industry is fragile and can be impacted by natural disasters, epidemic diseases and emergencies.*

He said, *against such a backdrop, the tourism industry in the Asia Pacific region should strengthen cooperation to maintain the vitality of the region, which is the world's fastest-growing tourism destination as a whole.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China conducts first manned test of coal mine rescue chamber - People's Daily Online* April 11, 2011 






*Lu'an Group, a large Shanxi-based coal producer, completed China's first manned test of an underground refuge chamber on April 10. A team of 80 miners, rescue workers and researchers stayed in a permanent refuge chamber in the company's Changcun Coal Mine for 48 hours, safe and sound.*

*Refuge chambers are emergency shelter facilities that can protect trapped miners from toxic and harmful gases during an underground disaster*. Miners can find shelter in the nearest chamber in case of emergencies.

The refuge chamber where the test was conducted was located in the North Third District of the Changcun mine. *The chamber was built in May 2010 and was designed to sustain 80 to 100 people in case of disaster. *

*It features explosion protection, an enclosed space, an air monitor, a carbon dioxide absorber, a temperature and humidity controller, supplies of power, oxygen, food, and water and communications equipment. Trapped miners can obtain fresh air, liquid food and electricity from a rescue borehole extending to the ground.*

Jin Longzhe, designer of China's first-generation mine rescue chambers and a professor at the University of Science and Technology Beijing, said that* the feasibility and reliability of the permanent refuge chamber's oxygen supply system has been tested, and the data derived from the real-time monitoring of multiple parameters inside the chamber has laid a technical foundation for further improvements to underground shelter facilities.*

*Lv Haijun, a miner at the Changcun Coal Mine, was one of the participants in the test*. He appeared to be a little tired but still smiled as he was walking out of the chamber.* He told reporters that the process of the test was smooth and he had no uncomfortable feelings except that the chamber was a bit damp.*

Liu Rensheng, general manager of Lu'an Group, said that after miners entered the refuge chamber, they were able to communicate with the ground control center using an indoor communications systems and two-way video conversations in order to provide follow-up rescue work with reliable guarantees.

*"Whatever the investments are, they are worthwhile when it comes to the safety of workers,"* Liu said. This system, jointly developed by Lu'an Group, Beijing University of Science and Technology and Beijing Zhongshengzhou Mining Technology Center, will be applied in more mines in the future.

*As China's first manned test of underground refuge chambers, the test can further enhance the technologies and level of underground mining shelters and continue to advance the development of a new type of safety and protection system, the core of which are shelter facilities such as refuge chambers and escape capsules.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*New energy industries to fuel China's green growth - People's Daily Online* April 11, 2011






*With China's ambitious plans to cut carbon emissions for a greener economy* during the 12th five-year plan period from 2011 to 2015, *new energy industries are becoming even more significant than in the past. These industries will be responsible for serving the country's growing appetite for energy to feed its rapid development.*

According to a report by the International Energy Agency (IEA),* China overtook America as the world's largest energy consumer in 2010.*

*Demand by China, which has outpaced Japan to become the world's second largest economy, will keep climbing rapidly in years to come*, the report said.

*But with the world oil supply on a downslide and prices heading skyward due to unrest in the Middle East, China will increasingly feel pressure to meet its energy demands.*

*To guarantee enough fuel for economic growth, experts point to the new energy sector, namely renewable sources such as wind, solar, nuclear and tidal power, as an answer.*

*"Traditional energy sources will run out sooner or later. We should take actions to brace for the shortfalls now,"* said Qin Haiyan, secretary general of the Chinese Wind Energy Association (CWEA).

*"Surging oil prices made us all the more determined to develop renewable energies,"* he said.

China's new energy sector has witnessed significant developments over the past several years as part of the government's efforts to reduce carbon emissions.

According to a report by the Climate Policy Initiative at Tsinghua University, *China added 90GW of additional hydropower, 25GW of wind power and 2GW of nuclear power during the period from 2005 to 2008.*

*"Through developments over the past several years, China's new energy industry has laid a sound foundation. Take wind power, for example. China has finished learning foreign technologies and has formed a relatively complete industrial system,"* Qin Haiyan told Xinhua.

Huarui Wind Power Technology Company, China's leading wind power company, headquartered in the silicon valley of Zhongguancun, *says its work on the most advanced wind turbine with a single unit capacity of 6 MW is progressing smoothly and the first model will come off the line in June of this year.*

*The company's earnings in 2010 jumped 48.03 percent from the previous year to 20.3 billion yuan ($3.1 billion).*

Huarui's robust performance mirrors the sector's boom in the broader market.

*China installed 18.9GW wind turbines in 2010, up 37.1 percent from 2009, bringing China's total wind generating capacity to 44.7GW*, according to figures released by the CWEA.

Reports by the Global Wind Energy Council (GWEC) and the Chinese Renewable Energy Industry Association (CREIA), also show that *China has overtaken the US as the largest wind power market globally.*

With the market expanding, the country sees no end to the growth in green investment.

*A survey by the Pew Charitable Trusts says that China's clean energy investment topped $54.4 billion in 2010, up 39 percent from the previous year.*

*The study estimates that China now produces nearly half of the world's wind and solar modules.*

Apart from supplying alternative fuels to China, the emerging energy sector also plays a significant role in promoting the green growth pattern that the country pledged in its 12th five-year plan.

*The new plan calls for non-fossil fuels to be used in 11.4 percent of primary energy consumption by 2015.*

*It also targets a 15 percent reduction in energy consumption per unit of GDP over the next five years and a 17 percent reduction in carbon dioxide emissions per unit of GDP over the same period.*

Analysts say that the new energy sector is the key to achieving these goals, and it is expected to become the new impetus for economic growth.

Qin Haiyan said that *China will require a minimum of 160 billion yuan of investment if it plans to install 20GW of wind power each year.*

According to a report by the Economic Information Daily, *China aims to install 290GW of new energy power by 2020, with a planned investment of 5 trillion yuan.*

*"The new energy sector will expand to become a huge industry if China aims to boost its share to 20 percent of total energy consumption. In the long run, the sector has huge potential to spur growth and create jobs," *said Qin Haiyan. 

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *China conducts first manned test of coal mine rescue chamber - People's Daily Online*


 
About time. They should make this mandatory for all coal mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *New energy industries to fuel China's green growth - People's Daily Online*
> 
> Source: China Daily


 
I feel the significance of news like these are under-appreciated. China being the most important manufacturer of common goods can set the market and commodities trend by virtue of the products it adopts for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Thanks for all the updated economic news BROTHERHOOD! I don't get to read too many good economic news from Asia here in the states. Most of the business magazines are bias towards China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Recycling is rolling forward in 55 cities - People's Daily Online* April 12, 2011





A worker processes disused TV sets at a resource recycling industrial park in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. The park is able to recycle 30,000 tons of discarded electronic appliances every year, including washing machines, refrigerators and air conditioners. (Photo / Xinhua)

*Seventy percent of renewable resources in 55 cities are being collected for recycling, up from the 40 percent in 2006. *

*The increase is due to a national pilot program aimed at promoting a circular economy*, said Jiang Zengwei, the vice-minister of commerce. 

He added that the program will be extended to an additional 10 cities this year. 

*Under the project, 1.75 billion yuan ($267 million) has been invested in the establishment of 33,000 community waste recovery sites, 181 sorting centers and 36 large regional terminal markets for the recovery of renewable resources. *

Statistics from the Ministry of Commerce show that the program has helped *China make substantial progress in the recovery of recyclable resources, such as waste paper and glass. About 140 million tons of renewable resources was processed in 2009, which translated into 500 billion yuan in value, double the amount in 2006. *

*The program has also triggered the development of a large number of waste recovery companies, estimated to total around 100,000, which provide jobs for 18 million people*, said Jiang. 

*"Promoting the recovery and recycling of renewable resources is caused by the needs of our economic development and industrial restructuring as well as the building of an environmentally friendly society,"* said Jiang. 

*"As a country with such a large population and so few resources, we have no other way but to save what we have by promoting waste recovery and recycling." *

Jiang said the government *will develop favorable policies, including tax cuts or even exemption, to encourage industrial development of the sector*, which yields comparatively lower profit margins than other industries but serves the public good. 

He also said China needs to improve its legal system in the sector in order to support its development. 

*"We still have a lot to do in the area ... More waste is being produced nowadays with the rising living standards and faster speed of product replenishment. Our recovery networks and services have apparently lagged behind,"* he said, adding that raising public awareness is also vital to the success of waste recovery and recycling. 

Jiang also warned that the central government's financial support for the pilot cities will be revoked if they are found to have failed in their implementation of the program or have embezzled funds designated for it. 

He said, by the end of the period of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), *a national recovery network for renewable resources will have been set up with 70 percent of such resources recovered nationwide. *

Zhang Xinsheng, deputy director of the Shanghai municipal commission of commerce, said the city, which is a national leader in waste recovery and recycling, collected 7.2 million tons of renewable resources in 2010, up by 24 percent on the previous year. 

*"We've also introduced new means of waste recovery such as online and hotline collection, which means residents can have their requests for waste collection heard with a click of the mouse or just a phone call," *he said. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Bank of Communications expands wholesale business in U.S. - People's Daily Online* April 12, 2011 







China's Bank of Communications (BOCOM) said on Sunday that *the bank will broaden its wholesale services in the United States to include deposit-taking, lending and trade finance.*

Hao Xiaohui, general manager of BOCOM's New York Branch, said that *the Federal Reserve Board had approved BOCOM's application to establish a branch in San Francisco, California.*

*"BOCOM will expand its wholesale business in the U.S. and will meet all requirements for a qualifying foreign banking organization under Regulation," *said Hao, adding that the proposed San Francisco branch would engage in wholesale deposit-taking, lending, trade finance, and other banking services.

As a limited branch, it would be prohibited from accepting deposits from sources other than those permitted.

*BOCOM, with total assets of approximately 599 billion dollars, is the fifth largest bank in China. It engages primarily in corporate and retail banking and treasury operations throughout China, including Hong Kong and Macau.*

*Outside China, BOCOM operates branches in Japan, Singapore, South Korea, and Germany and a representative office in Britain. In the United States, BOCOM operates a federal branch in New York.* 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Xinjiang invests heavily in road construction - People's Daily Online* April 13, 2011 






*Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region on Tuesday began construction on 17 new roads in seven cities rich in both mineral and tourism resources*, the local government said.

*The new road projects cover Altay, Changji, Ili, Turpan and Kashgar, which boast abundant coal, crude oil, nonferrous metal and other mineral resources.*

*Among the projects is a 100-km expressway linking to State Highway No. 216*, the highway connecting Altay to the regional capital Urumqi, as well as extensions of several provincial highways and an urban expressway in Urumqi, the regional transport bureau said in a press release.

*Construction of another six roads is set to begin later this month*, it said.

The bureau said the new projects were aimed at improving infrastructure, speeding up economic growth and making big cities more accessible from rural areas.

*It said Xinjiang will spend 35 billion yuan (5.35 billion U.S. dollars) to build 7,569 km of road this year.*

*Meanwhile, the region has earmarked 150 to 200 billion yuan to build 76,000 km of road in the coming five years.*

The transport bureau said road construction alone *will create 338,000 jobs in Xinjiang this year.*

*"Meanwhile, these road projects would help increase locals' income by bringing in more tourists,"* the bureau said in the press release.

*Xinjiang's total road mileage will reach 175,000 km by the end of 2015.*

Xinjiang, home to about 21 million people, covers one-sixth of China's territory and is the largest Chinese region in terms of landmass. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Fast growth of economy fuels rise in wealthiest - People's Daily Online* April 13, 2011

China is closing in on having 1 million millionaires.

*According to an annual wealth report released on Tuesday, the mainland has 960,000 millionaires with personal wealth of 10 million yuan ($1.5 million) or more.*






*That is up 9.7 percent year-on-year, said the GroupM Knowledge - Hurun Wealth Report 2011.*

*Rising property prices and a fast-growing GDP have been the key drivers for the rising number of Chinese millionaires*, according to the report.

*It found that 55 percent of Chinese millionaires derived their wealth from private businesses, and 20 percent are property speculators who have ridden the fast hike in home prices. About 15 percent are stock gurus, while the remaining 10 percent are high-earning salaried executives.*

This is the third year of the report, written by publishing and events institute Hurun Report in cooperation with think tank GroupM Knowledge.

*In 2009 there were 825,000 such millionaires while last year the number had grown to 875,000.*

*Housing prices rose across the country by 13.7 percent in 2010 according to government statistics*, with luxury property prices rising even faster.

*High-end property prices in China's leading financial metropolis Shanghai, for instance, grew 21 percent last year*, according to figures from UK-based Knight Frank, one of the world's largest commercial and residential estate agents.

*Despite the Chinese government's efforts to curb property speculation and control rampant housing prices, "the overall confidence of China's millionaires in the property sector and China's overall economy remains very high," *said Rupert Hoogewerf, chairman and chief researcher of Hurun Report.

*"The impact (of the tightening measures) may be on excessive new wealth creation, but I don't think it is going to affect very much the (rich's) appetite for luxury products,"* said Hoogewerf, known in China by his Chinese name Hu Run.

*"For most luxury brands, the Chinese luxury consumers are now No 1: either representing the biggest market share or the fastest-growing,"* he added.

Of the 960,000 millionaires, 60,000 have been identified as China's super rich with 100 million yuan or more in wealth, up 9 percent year-on-year.

*Beijing led the way with 10,000 residents boasting 100 million yuan or more, followed by Guangdong province with 9,000 and Shanghai with 7,800.*

The three places also led in the number of millionaires with wealth of 10 million yuan or more.

*According to the report, Chinese millionaires average 39 years old, a full 15 years younger than their Western counterparts. Thirty percent of the millionaires are female, the same as last year.*

The report also put the number of China's billionaires at 4,000, *but only a third were on the Hurun China Rich List 2010.*

*"(It suggests) there is still a great deal of hidden wealth in the Chinese economy,"* said Hoogewerf.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese mainland tourists big spenders overseas - People's Daily Online* April 13, 2011

*More mainland tourists are expected to spend money on overseas travel this year, according to a report released to the national tourism authority on Tuesday.*






The Annual Report of China Outbound Tourism Development 2011, released by the China Tourism Academy, *estimates that mainland tourists will make 65 million trips to foreign countries as well as Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan this year, up from 57.39 million in 2010.*

*They are expected to spend $55 billion overseas, up from $48 billion a year earlier,* the report said.

*Since 2009, mainland travelers have been the fourth-biggest spenders among tourists in the world. They follow just behind travelers from Germany, the United States and the United Kingdom*, said Ma Yiliang, a researcher at the academy's international tourism development institute and a compiler of the report.

*"The main reason for this (ranking) is that mainland tourists prefer to shop during their trips,"* he said.

The academy surveyed more than 2,000 tourists in six big cities last year, and found 26.85 percent of the respondents said they spend more money on shopping than on food, hotel rooms or other expenses.

*The survey also showed that 76 percent of the money mainland tourists spent in Hong Kong in 2010 went to shopping. For those who visited Macao, the number for shopping expenditures was 63 percent and it was 50 percent for those who went to Taiwan.*

*Hong Kong and Macao are the two overseas destinations most popular among mainland tour groups.* Japan and South Korea occupied the two next highest places in the ranking.

*In one change in the list, Taiwan overtook Vietnam this past year and became the fifth most popular destination for mainland tourists, receiving 1.66 million of them.* The number is expected to continue rising, largely because tourism authorities across the Straits plan to let individual tourists from Beijing and Shanghai visit Taiwan without joining tour groups. The change could come as soon as July, insiders say.

*The US attracted 1.08 million mainland tourists last year, making it the seventh most popular destination on the list. Russia, meanwhile, managed to occupy the No 10 spot in the ranking by attracting 710,900 mainland tourists in 2010. It and the US are the only two destinations among the top 10 that are not Asian countries.*

But despite researchers' optimism for the tourism industry this year, industry insiders see things differently.

Zhong Hui, general manager of Beijing-based China Environment International Travel Service Co Ltd,* said 2011 "began with bad luck", alluding to the unrest in North Africa and the Middle East, flooding in Australia and the earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan, which is still contending with a nuclear emergency.*

*"My company has suffered big losses, after tour groups to Egypt, Australia and Japan were canceled,"* he said.

Xu Daoming, general manager of the marketing department of China Travel Service, said:* "There will be no tour groups heading to Japan before June or even later."*

Fei Fei, from Chongqing municipality, said the company she works for has canceled a plan to take employees to tour Japan this year in response to fears about the ongoing nuclear emergency. She was instead offered a trip to Taiwan island, South Korea or Thailand's Phuket island. Settling on one will be "a difficult choice to make".

*Dai Bin, head of the tourism academy, said it may take travelers some time to overcome their radiation fears enough to visit Japan.*

But Dai believed that despite the recent disasters, the number of mainland tourists going to places outside the mainland will continue to increase.

*The latest official figures show that 16 million mainland tourists visited overseas destinations in the first quarter of this year, up 16 percent from the same period last year.*

*With 100 million people expected to travel overseas by 2020, China now contains the largest native population of tourists in Asia.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China needs over 200 bln yuan to fund land reclamation: official - People's Daily Online* April 13, 2011 







*China will need to invest at least 200 billion yuan (30.56 billion U.S. dollars) in its efforts to reclaim damaged land masses*, an official with the Ministry of Land Resources (MLR) said Tuesday.

*China's land reclamation program is in need of heavy funding and the government's investment fell far short of the demand*, Wang Shouzhi, head of the MLR's department of policy and regulation, said during a work conference.

*Statistics show that China now has around 100 million mu (6.67 million hectares) of land laid to waste by human activity and natural disasters.*

*"Land reclamation required an average investment of 2,400 yuan per mu during the 2005-2009 period. That means China now needs over 200 billion yuan to address the issue,"* Wang said.

*To date, China has regained over 30 million mu of wasted land in the past two decades*, according to Wu Haiyang, director of the Land Consolidation and Rehabilitation Center with the MLR.

He said that *the lack of funds and the negligence of local governments were the major obstacles in the reclamation process.*

Experts at the meeting *called for incentive mechanisms through legislatures to attract investment.*

*China put the Land Reclamation Regulations in place in March this year in a bid to regain lost land. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Beijing banning gasoline cars?


> Beijing is a polluted city. Beijing's air was a hot-button issue for the media during the 2008 Olympics. Despite ongoing efforts to clean the air since 1999, things remain pretty bad. In the run up to the Olympics, some 200 factories were shut down or moved out of the city, tens of thousands of coal boilers were replaced with natural gas, Beijing inaugurated the world's largest fleet of natural-gas buses and taxis, and gradually ratcheted-up automobile emission standards until they were among the toughest in the world.
> 
> Nonetheless, Beijing remains one of the most polluted cities in the world. To be fair, any city with the population the size of Australia and some 5 million automobiles is bound to be encapsulated in smog.
> 
> Beijing's leaders soon realized that the problem was not so much in the industrial sector as it was in the rapid growth in automobiles. Between 1997 and 2011, the number of cars in Beijing quintupled. It didn't matter how many factories were closed or how tight emission standards became, the growth of cars outpaced pollution mitigation efforts.
> 
> After the Olympics, Beijing got tough. They began a program that basically made it illegal for car owners to drive one day per week based on the last number of their license plate. If caught driving on a day their car is not allowed on the road, they could be ticketed. They hoped this program would reduce congestion and pollution, but results have been mixed.
> 
> Instead, in mid-2009 Beijing began encouraging buyers to purchase plug-in hybrids and electric cars with subsidies of $7,500 and $8,800 respectively. However, those subsidies were initially limited to fleet buyers, (meaning government agencies and companies like taxi services that could be many vehicles in one order.) Thus, the adoption of electric vehicles has been extremely slow.
> 
> Now, things are beginning to change. Beijing has begun offering those same subsidies to private vehicle buyers as well. They have also promised to double the subsidies, to some $17,000 to defer the cost of electric vehicles until their price falls.
> 
> In 2011 Beijing adopted the most draconian measures yet to reduce congestion and pollution: car rationing. Some 800,000 vehicles were purchased in 2010 alone, but Beijing would only allow a maximum of 240,000 new vehicles in 2011. The rationing is done by lottery, every month 20,000 people are chosen who are eligible for a license plate. This means if one wants to buy a car, they must wait until they win the lottery. They cannot simply buy a car...say..tomorrow.
> 
> Here is where it gets interesting. Besides generous subsidies, Beijing is exempting EVs from various taxes (car taxes in China are extremely high), and excepting them from the one-day-per-week driving curfew. But here is the kicker...they will be exempt from the license plate rationing system. That means, if you want to buy a car in Beijing, you have two choices: You can buy an electric tomorrow and get the accompanying benefits OR you can wait until you win the lottery.
> 
> In effect, Beijing is making the electric car more attractive than their gasoline counterparts. Clearly they hope that the quieter electric vehicles will replace gasoline ones and make the city less noisy, while cleaning the air, helping Beijing meet China's strict energy efficiency requirements, and making the city less dependent on unstable oil markets.
> 
> This doesn't mean that Beijing will become an electric city overnight. There are few electric cars available right now, and production capacity remains low; most electric car makers cannot keep up with demand. But over time, competition and improved technology promises to bring the cost down for everyone.
> 
> This piece of news has largely been ignored in the Western media. This is surprising considering all the interest in electric cars right now. China seems poised to beat the US past the 1 million electric vehicle goal set by Obama for 2015. The United States must get its act together or it will be buried in the clean-energy race.


Politikal Matters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China leads BRICS in global IT industry - People's Daily Online* April 14, 2011

*China climbed to the 36th position in the rankings of the "Global Information Technology Report 2010-2011*: Transformation 2.0," released by the World Economic Forum on April 12, 2011. 

*Sweden and Singapore continue to lead the rankings, taking first and second place,* respectively. The Nordic countries and Asian Tigers confirm their leadership in adopting and implementing ICT advances for increased growth and development. Finland jumped to third place, while Switzerland and the United States are steady in fourth and fifth place, respectively. The 10th anniversary edition of the report focuses on ICT's power to transform society in the next decade through modernization and innovation.

*Since 2006, China has leapfrogged 23 positions and is among the 10 most improved countries over five years. The government recognizes the importance of ICT and innovation for the development of the country. *

*Businesses are relatively quick to adopt new technologies and have developed a taste for innovation*. The use of ICT by the population is also increasing rapidly but remains relatively low because of the sheer size of the country.

*With a record coverage of 138 economies worldwide, the report remains the world's most comprehensive and authoritative international assessment of the impact of ICT on the development process and the competitiveness of nations.* The Networked Readiness Index (NRI), featured in the report, examines how prepared countries are to use ICT effectively in regards to three areas: the general business, regulatory and infrastructure environment for ICT; the readiness of the three key societal actors - individuals, businesses and governments - to use and benefit from ICT; and their actual usage of available ICT.

*Under the theme Transformations 2.0, this 10th anniversary edition explores the coming transformations powered by ICT, with a focus on the impact they will have on individuals, businesses and governments over the next few years*. Since the beginning of the report, the sheer amount of information generated by today's digital society has increased at an astounding rate. 

*In order to measure impact of ICT and this new data revolution, a new data sharing platform is also launched on the occasion of the report's 10th anniversary to provide users with a set of tools to explore the impact of information a "ICT, and the Internet in particular, have changed the world dramatically, and all indications point to an even higher rate of transformation of our lives going forward,"* said Soumitra Dutta, Roland Berger Professor of Business and Technology at INSEAD and co-editor of the report. "As the Global Information Technology Report series enters its second decade, we hope it will continue to provide policymakers and decision leaders from both the public and private sectors a unique reference and tool to address the challenges and opportunities brought about by the transformations 2.0."

*"Innovation and ICT have proven a crucial lever for long-term growth, with countless social and economic benefits and the capacity to significantly improve people's life around the world,"* said Alan Marcus, senior director and head of information technology and telecommunications at the World Economic Forum.* "Countries fully integrating new technologies and leveraging the new data revolution in their development and growth strategies, are laying the foundations for competitive, resilient economies for the future."*

The report is a project within the framework of the World Economic Forum's Centre for Global Competitiveness and Performance and the Industry Partnership Program for Information Technology and Telecommunications Industries. It is the result of collaboration between the World Economic Forum and INSEAD, the leading international business school.

*The Networked Readiness Index uses a combination of data from publicly available sources, as well as the results of the Executive Opinion Survey*, a comprehensive annual survey conducted by the World Economic Forum with its network of partner institutes (leading research institutes and business organizations) in the countries included in the report. *This survey of over 15,000 executives provides unique data on many qualitative dimensions important to assess national networked readiness.*

*The presentation of the NRI rankings is followed by contributions by academics and industry experts, exploring the transformations 2.0, including the emerging Internet economy, communities to be built around digital highways, ICT growing impact on poverty reduction, localization 2.0, and the potential of mobile banking in the emerging world, among others.* Furthermore, four deep-dive studies on selected national/regional experiences in leveraging ICT for increased competitiveness are included: Costa Rica, Saudi Arabia, as well as broadband approaches and developments in the European Union and United States.

*The report contains detailed country profiles for the 138 economies featured in the study, providing a snapshot of each economy's level of ICT penetration and usage. Also included is an extensive section of data tables for the 71 indicators used in the computation of the Index.*

The editors of the report are Soumitra Dutta, Roland Berger Professor of Business and Technology, INSEAD, France, and Irene Mia, Director and Senior Economist, Centre for Global Competitiveness and Performance, World Economic Forum.

By Kai Bucher, Cathy Li, WEF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

First there was the one child policy, then came the one dog policy in shanghai. Is there going to be a one car policy or something similar soon, or is there already an unspoken consensus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

no_name said:


> First there was the one child policy, then came the one dog policy in shanghai. Is there going to be a one car policy or something similar soon, or is there already an unspoken consensus?



I think the cars are limited only in Beijing. They can buy more cars in other major Chinese cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Hong Kong is a good model for us. 95% use of public transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China forex reserves hit 3 trln USD by end of March - People's Daily Online* April 14, 2011 

*China's foreign exchange reserves hit 3.04 trillion U.S. dollars by the end of March, an increase of 24.4 percent year on year, China's central bank said on Thursday.*






Source: Xinhua


----------



## below_freezing

?????????????_????_???

LOOK AT THIS PART:

&#20116;&#26159;&#19968;&#20123;&#25289;&#32654;&#22269;&#23478;&#39281;&#23581;&#25919;&#24220;&#39057;&#32321;&#26356;&#36845;&#21644;&#20891;&#20107;&#25919;&#21464;&#20043;&#33510;&#12290;&#20363;&#22914;&#21380;&#29916;&#22810;&#23572;1996&#24180;~2003&#24180;&#25442;&#20102;5&#20301;&#24635;&#32479;&#12290;2007&#24180;&#30340;&#19968;&#20221;&#30740;&#31350;&#25253;&#21578;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#27599;&#27425;&#21457;&#29983;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20914;&#31361;&#21644;&#25919;&#27835;&#21160;&#33633;&#65292;&#37117;&#20026;&#22269;&#23478;&#32463;&#27982;&#21644;&#23478;&#24237;&#32467;&#26500;&#24102;&#26469;&#24040;&#22823;&#28798;&#38590;&#65292;&#23548;&#33268;&#20854;&#32463;&#27982;&#21457;&#23637;&#33267;&#23569;&#20498;&#36864;10&#24180;~15&#24180;&#12290;

Fifth: Latin American countries have unstable government and frequent military coupes. Ecuador in the years 1996-2003 had changed 5 presidents. In 2007, a government report shows that any social instability or political instability will cause severe damage to both families and the economy, frequently negating up to 10-15 years of growth.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Global economy: An inflated outlook



> By Rahul Jacob and Chris Giles
> 
> Published: April 8 2011 22:57 | Last updated: April 8 2011 22:57
> 
> 
> The Chinese province of Guangxi might be almost 9,000km from Frankfurt, home of the European Central Bank. But in todays globalised economy, the two are much closer than they first appear.
> 
> Two months ago Zhu Xinzhi, head of a lighting manufacturers association in the industrial city of Foshan in southern China, set off for Guangxi on a recruiting trip. Offering a monthly wage of Rmb1,600, he hoped to attract 500 workers; he got 10. Alternative opportunities, high inflation and a recent trend of rising wages made his jobs unattractive. The workers felt the salary was relatively low and that its better to stay home and run their own small business or go to cities with higher pay, he says. The salary we offered has no advantage any more. It was a very unsatisfactory trip.
> 
> The reverberations from Chinas rising wages, alongside rapid economic growth there and in fellow emerging economies, were felt in far-off Frankfurt this week. That Mr Zhu might have to pay more to recruit workers will raise the price of light bulbs imported into Germany from China. If the process is replicated in the prices of other Chinese goods, inflation in Germany and other European nations will be permanently higher, requiring action by the ECB.
> 
> It appears the bank has already begun to take action. On Thursday, the ECB raised interest rates for the first time in three years  initially by only a quarter of a percentage point to 1.25 per cent. Jean-Claude Trichet, president, cited inflationary risks stemming in part from strong economic growth in emerging markets, as well as ample liquidity at the global level, [which] may further fuel commodity price rises.
> 
> It is not just the ECB that looks at China and sees a more inflationary future. This week the Peoples Bank of China, the central bank, raised rates for the fourth time since October, as well as taking other action against price rises. Others are expected to follow suit by the end of the year.
> 
> The International Monetary Fund expressed concern in the World Economic Outlook published this week that oil scarcity combined with rapid growth in oil-intensive emerging economies would continue pushing oil prices higher year after year. In February James Bullard, president of the St Louis Federal Reserve Bank, raised the question of whether inflationary pressures might mount in the US despite high unemployment because there was little or no slack in the global economy.
> 
> The potential worldwide consequences of local trends make it impossible for policymakers to ignore the Chinese labour market and its links to the global economy.
> 
> A new era began last summer after a spate of suicides by workers at the Shenzhen plant of contract electronics manufacturer Foxconn, just across the border from Hong Kong. In response the Taiwanese company, which supplies the likes of Apple and Dell, raised wages by about 20 per cent. This was followed by wild-cat strikes at the factories of Honda parts suppliers in the same province, leading salaries there to rise by a similar percentage.
> 
> Until that point, says Han Dongfang of workers rights group China Labour Bulletin, Beijing through its federation of trade unions had always sided with employers, helping to keep wage increases in check. In a video clip widely circulated online, young white-uniformed workers at the Honda parts plant shouted at representatives of the official government union for beating them and taking the part of their Japanese bosses.
> 
> These strikes, says Mr Han, were a turning point. It became clear [the government union] was channelling employee anger into anger against the government. This year, the government has signalled its determination to raise workers incomes by lifting the benchmark minimum wage by about 20 per cent in Beijing (where it is now Rmb1,232 per month); Guangzhou, capital of the industrialised province next to Hong Kong (to Rmb1,030); and elsewhere.
> 
> One of the catalysts for the upward trend in wages is demographic, with a falling number of young Chinese entering the labour market. Although employers are shifting production west, where the supply of workers is higher and wages lower, the sudden rise in pay levels cannot be ignored.
> 
> Since China started to integrate into the global trading system in the 1980s, says William Fung, head of the Hong Kong-based $15.9bn global sourcing company Li & Fung, it has added at least 20 per cent to the worlds workforce, if not more. China became the worlds factory. Its low wage levels allowed the rest of the world to enjoy a massive labour supply shock that helped keep inflation tame, according to Eswar Prasad, a professor of economics at Cornell University.
> 
> But as Chinas share of world merchandise exports has risen from 1.1 per cent in 1982 to above 10 per cent at the end of last year, the moderating effect of China on advanced economy inflation is waning. Now that Chinese products are so important, domestic inflation in advanced economies is no longer immune from events in China.
> 
> Policymakers now fret that the future for advanced economies might be one of persistently more expensive imports because rapid growth raises both wages and the price of commodities necessary for manufacturing goods. In such a world, higher imported inflation would have to be offset by lower domestic inflation  or governments have to accept an overall acceleration of price rises.
> 
> In a speech last month, Spencer Dale, Bank of England chief economist, noted with particular concern that inflationary pressures in China were unlikely to be offset by a corresponding depreciation in the value of its currency. Where economies operate pegged exchange rate regimes, it is far from clear that this can be relied upon, at least in the near term, he said.
> 
> That said, three factors mitigate the potential effect of Chinas rising wages, according to some economists.
> 
> First, more pricey Chinese labour still represents only a fraction of the final price of goods sold in Europe and the US. Prof Prasad says the value of goods exported from China that is actually created in the country is just 10 to 15 per cent. The low value-added share implies that even a significant rise in Chinas labour costs wont add much to the final costs of processed exports.
> 
> Second, Chinese productivity levels are not standing still. They have soared in the past 20 years, allowing companies to increase pay rapidly without significantly raising final prices. Gavekal Dragonomics, an economic consultancy based in Beijing and Hong Kong, says Chinas exporters have moved up the value chain, and its ports and highways are almost as sophisticated as those in the developed world, allowing exports to rise despite rapid wage increases.
> 
> Third, as Chinese wages rise, some production will shift to lower-wage economies, keeping the global price low. Li & Fung, for example, reported in late March that it had moved some of its clothing production to Bangladesh, Vietnam, Indonesia and India.
> 
> But sourcing goods in lower-wage economies is not always easy. Michael Austin, chief financial officer of Top Form International, headquartered in Hong Kong, says the company is moving some of its mass-market bra-making to Thailand, but China still accounts for about half of its production. More expensive bras requiring detailed lace work must stay in China, he says, as worker productivity is much higher and the learning time is so much less in China. In China, people work to live, he says.
> 
> Michael Enright of the University of Hong Kong says he was asked by a client considering sourcing manufacturing from Asia to compare Chinese and Indian transport, electricity and labour costs. They would have had to pay a negative wage to manufacture [the product] in India. People dont understand how much ahead China is in infrastructure, he says.
> 
> The benefits to China of rising wage levels and productivity are clear. In a lane near a cluster of factories in Foshan last month, two 20-something women were reading flyers on a noticeboard advertising vacancies. Wangli, 27, and her friend, Xiaoye, 24, were unimpressed by an offer of work at a lightbulb maker seeking workers with a serious attitude who could eat bitterness (which loosely translated, means the ability to make sacrifices).
> 
> Instead, they glanced at another advertisement. A stainless steel factory was offering salaries of about $250-$370 a month for female packaging workers to as much as $700 for experienced machine operators. The inducements did not stop at higher salaries. We have a brand new dormitory building with air conditioning and hot water ... We can organise birthday and bonfire parties and trips, the company promised.
> 
> The improved prospects for Wangli and Xiaoye are far from a disaster for advanced economies but it is likely that the days of ever cheaper imported labour-intensive low-wage Chinese goods are coming to an end.
> 
> If China is no longer exporting deflation, domestic prices in Europe and the US will have to be kept on a rather tighter rein in future.
> 
> Additional reporting by Lydia Guo
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Two video links on China Daily

A neat presentation of why China's 12th five-year plan is important.
12th Five-Year Program

Hilton Hotels are catering Chinese tourists abroad
Hilton caters to Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1671522 said:


> Two video links on China Daily
> 
> A neat presentation of why China's 12th five-year plan is important.
> 12th Five-Year Program
> 
> Hilton Hotels are catering Chinese tourists abroad
> Hilton caters to Chinese


 
Do you think China will fall into the Middle Income Trap like Malaysia, Argentina and Brazil have?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I think China will become middle income by 2015, and the nominal GDP will be similar to US of 2010 by then.


----------



## below_freezing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think China will become middle income by 2015, and the nominal GDP will be similar to US of 2010 by then.


 
Middle income is defined as 3000-10000 USD gdp/capita. We're already middle. The question is, can we escape being middle income and become high income?


----------



## casual

below_freezing said:


> Middle income is defined as 3000-10000 USD gdp/capita. We're already middle. The question is, can we escape being middle income and become high income?


 i think so. chinese people value education and the government invests money into R&D.


----------



## below_freezing

casual said:


> i think so. chinese people value education and the government invests money into R&D.



We have indicators on the level of Latin America like income inequality.

We also have indicators on the level of advanced European countries like Ireland like RD expenditure percentage of GDP.

Depends on which one will win out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*GDP rises 9.7% in Q1, inflation surges too - People's Daily Online* April 15, 2011







*China's economy kept its rising momentum in the first quarter by growing 9.7 percent year-on-year*, although Beijing has faced an increasingly daunt job to put soaring inflation under control. 

*Boosted by dynamics in manufacturing, drawn by accelerating consumption from affluent Chinese families, rising exports, and resilience in investment into infrastructure and big-item projects, China' gross domestic product (GDP) amounted to 9.6311 trillion yuan (US$1.72 trillion), *the National Bureau of Statistics announced Friday. 

*However, inflation has shown no signs of abating*, six months after Beijing decided to wind down its fiscal and monetary stimulus, enforced in late 2008 to thwart the impact of the global financial crisis. *The consumer price index, a major gauge of inflation, jumped 5.38 percent in March, the highest in more than 3 years. The reading was 4.9 percent for both January and February. *






*Major components causing the higher levels of inflation are food price rise, which rose more than 11 percent in the first quarter. To make things possibly worse, PPI, or producer price index, tracking price rises at the gate of factories, soared 7.3 percent in March*, which, economists believe, will be translated to elevated CPI numbers in the coming months. 

*Analysts therefore predict that inflation in the world's second largest economy won't peak till late in the year*, which is to pose a graver difficulty for Beijing to rein in the annual inflation rate within its target  4 percent, set by the State Council, China's central government. 

*Monetary tightening is surely to be continued*, economists say. The People's Bank of China, the central bank, is expected to raise interest rates, commercial banks' required reserve ratio of total deposits, and the exchange rates of the yuan with major global currencies. 

The central bank has this year hiked the required reserve ratio three times, 50 basic points each, and the deposit and lending interest rate twice, 25 basic points each. Lately, the appreciation of the yuan has regained speed. Rising value of the yuan, though making exports more expensive, encourages imports as products shipped from abroad are sold cheaper in China markets, which drags down CPI. 

*The International Monetary Fund (IMF), earlier this month projected that China's economy will grow 9.6 percent in 2011 and 9.5 percent next year.* Together with the World Bank and other international organizations, it has warned that China could face increasing pressure from credit and asset bubbles. 

China's Premier Wen Jiabao, discussing the first-quarter statistics with his ministers Wednesday, said that* his government will stick to the prudent monetary policy, *and listed inflation control as Beijing's No 1 job this year. 

Chinese economists believe that the outsize excessive lending policy taken by nearly all governments in the aftermath of global financial crisis, and major central banks' quantitative easing by injecting tens of billions dollars into the global market through buying government debts, have led to a credit boom and caused price rises across the board. 

*Some of global credit crest has spilled over to China. Thursday, China's central bank said its foreign exchange reserve has jumped 24.4 percent in the first three months, topping the US$ 3 trillion landmark. Although China's first quarter trade registered $1 billion deficit, the central bank bought in massive foreign currencies on the market. The unplanned injection of RMB credit has been a major factor, causing liquidity over-flow and inflation in China.* 

*The central bank reported Thursday that total national financing rose to 14.27 trillion yuan in 2010*. In the first quarter this year, China's total national financing hit 4.19 trillion yuan, 322 billion yuan less than the same period last year, as Beijing intensified its regulation on credit release. 

By Li Hong, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China planning New Silk Road to Europe - People's Daily Online* April 15, 2011





Old silk road between China and Europe

*China is planning a "New Silk Road" that will run through Central Asia and continue into Europe facilitating improved transport and trade.*

*The road will complement a planned "Silk Track" railway that will also boost connections with Europe and the countries in between*, officials and experts have confirmed.

Sources with the Xinjiang highway administration said *construction will soon start on a 213-km expressway between Kashgar and Erkeshtam. The road is expected to be put into use in September 2013.*

*The project, which is likely to cost 4.3 billion yuan ($660 million), is being described as the first expressway to cross the Pamirs Plateau and offers access to Central Asia.*

Ju Chengzhi, director of the international affairs department at the Ministry of Transport, told China Daily the soon-to-be-built Kashgar-Erkeshtam expressway is a section of the proposed new link between Asia and Europe.

*He said the route within China will start in Lianyungang, in East China's Jiangsu province, and travel through Xi'an, in Northwest China's Shaanxi province, before reaching the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.*

*The proposed route will continue through Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Iran and Turkey, before heading into Europe*, he added.

*"The route will link China with major countries in Central Asia, Western Asia and Europe. It will pass these countries' administrative centers, major cities and resource-producing areas,"* he said.

According to Ju, China has also proposed two other road connections between China and Europe -- *one going via Kazakhstan and Russia and the other going through Kazakhstan and via the Caspian Sea.*

*Experts said barriers -- including technical ones and issues connected to taxation and customs *-- are the reason why almost all of China's exported goods to Europe are transported by sea. Even goods from Xinjiang, Gansu and Inner Mongolia are currently sent east by rail to China's ports before they are shipped to Europe.

*China's trade with Central Asian countries has grown nearly 50 times in the 17 years between 1992 and 2008*, according to a report by Xinhua News Agency in 2009.

*The report said the trading turnover between China and the five Central Asian countries was $527 million back in 1992 but had increased to $25.2 billion by 2008.*

*To facilitate communications and trade, China is also advocating a rail link that would start from the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region in China and pass through Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan and Afghanistan before arriving in Iran*, according to Iranian former Foreign Minister Manouchehr Mottaki on Nov 15.

*The railway would then be divided into two routes -- one of which would lead to Turkey and Europe.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Ukraine aim to up trade to USD 10 billion by 2012 - People's Daily Online* April 15, 2011

*China hopes to increase trade volume with Ukraine to 10 billion U.S. dollars by 2012*, Chinese President Hu Jintao said Thursday in Sanya.

Hu made the remarks when meeting with Ukrainian Prime Minister Mikola Azarov in the southern Chinese resort city in Hainan Province.

*Bilateral cooperation between China and Ukraine in economy, trade, technology and space technology have deepened remarkably in recent years*, Hu said.

He said that *China hopes the two countries could well implement major cooperative projects and improve cooperation in science, technology and agriculture.*

Hu said China attaches great importance to the relations with Ukraine and *bilateral ties have developed steadily since the two nations established diplomatic relations in 1992.*

He said the two countries should further expand people-to-people exchanges and strengthen cooperation and coordination in international and regional issues such as reforms on the United Nations, climate change and nuclear non-proliferation.

Azarov said *Ukraine would like to maintain high-level exchanges with China and deepen cooperation in such areas as economy, trade, space technology, agriculture and culture.*

*He said the Ukrainian government welcomes Chinese enterprises to invest in the country.*

Azarov will attend the annual meeting of the Boao Forum for Asia in Hainan on Friday. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sino-Russian mechanical, electrical trade maintains steady growth - People's Daily Online* April 14, 2011






*The trade between China and Russia is currently showing a good recovery growth momentum and the trade volume of mechanical and electrical products accounts for half of the total China-Russia bilateral trade volume*, said Zhang Yujing, president of the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products, during a press conference at the recent 2011 China-Russia (Dongning) Machinery and Electrical Products Exhibition Fair.

*Data shows that China exported more than 13.5 billion U.S. dollars of machinery and electrical products to Russia in 2010, an increase of more than 85 percent compared with 2009, accounting for nearly 46 percent of China's total exports to Russia in 2010.* 

*The China-Russia trade volume of mechanical and electrical products reached nearly 2.4 billion U.S. dollars in the first two months of 2011, an increase of nearly 57 percent compared with the same period of 2010.*

Zhang said that China's mechanical and electrical industry features complete industry categories, a high degree of concentration and significant economies of scale. *The rapid economic development and the strong complementarity of China and Russia provide a broad space for business cooperation between the two countries. It is expected that by 2015, the China-Russia bilateral trade volume of mechanical and electrical products will reach 30 billion U.S. dollars.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China grids to connect 90 mln kilowatts of wind power by 2015 - People's Daily Online* April 16, 2011

*China's electrical grids will connect 90 million kilowatts of wind power capacity by 2015*, said China's largest power grid company on Friday.






*The figure will rise to 150 million kilowatts by 2020*, said the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) in a white paper on wind power development.

This is the first white paper issued by a company on wind power development in China.

*The market for wind power consumption is found primarily in northern China, eastern China and central China, while wind power farm projects are largely located in northern China, northeastern China and northwestern China, making it necessary to boost grid infrastructure construction,* according to the white paper.

The SGCC vowed in the white paper to increase wind power transmission grids in the next five years.

*China's wind power installation has doubled every year for the past five years. It totaled approximately 40 million kilowatts in 2010, ranking first in the world.*

*Currently, China's installed wind power capacity connected to national grids is above 30 million kilowatts*, according to the white paper.

Shu Yinbiao, deputy general manager of SGCC, said publishing the white paper is a move by SGCC to actively fulfill its public responsibility and promote sound development of wind power in China.

Shu said that* by the end of 2010, China had 29.56 GW wind turbines integrated to the grid. The annual growth of wind power grid admission was nearly 100 percent in the country over the past five years.*

China Wind Energy Association (CWEA) said *China had 44.7 GW wind turbines installed by the end of 2010. It means nearly 34 percent wind turbines were not joined to the grid.*

Shu said that *in 2010, China' s wind turbines operated for 2,097 hours on average. Wind power was widely applied in many regions. It constituted 21.1 percent of local power consumption in the eastern part of Inner Mongolia, 8.7 percent in the western part of Inner Mongolia, 5.6 percent in Jilin Province, and 4.6 percent in Heilongjiang Province.*

Shu said that since wind farms are largely based in northern China and electric power users are mainly found in central and eastern regions, China has to transmit construct large wind power bases in the north and send wind power over long distances to the central and east.

*Ultra-high-voltage power transmission lines are good options, which are expected to eventually double China's wind power consumption capacity.*

*State Grid complains that uncontrolled wind farm construction has outpaced the national plan for grid construction, which makes grid access a bottleneck of China' s wind power development. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hu: Build Hainan into int'l tourism hub - People's Daily Online* April 17, 2011 






*Chinese President Hu Jintao has inspected south China's island province of Hainan, investigating the implementation of the country's 12th Five-Year Plan and the province's reform and development.*

Hu, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee, visited the countryside and local businesses on Friday and Saturday after attending the BRICS Leaders Meeting in Sanya and the annual meeting of the Boao Forum for Asia.

The BRICS group includes Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa. The non-governmental and non-profit Boao Forum for Asia, founded by 28 nations in 2001, has become an important platform for discussions on key topics in Asia and the world.

In Hainan, Hu showed his concern for the lives of people hit by serious floods last October.* He said that villagers' unswerving spirit in the face of natural disasters was valuable and he hoped that local people could further develop fruit and vegetable production in order to boost incomes.*

At Hainan International Port of Creativity, Hu said that *the creative industry was "an emerging sector" boasting rosy prospects, and that innovative systems and scientific and technological support were key to the industry's vitality.*

*"The creative industry needs innovative talents,"* Hu said, encouraging young people with innovative spirit to pursue greater achievements.

*Regarding the island's first high-speed rail line, Hu ordered government departments to "make all efforts to guarantee its safety" and crack down on corruption.*

*Hu said that the CPC Central Committee has made a strategic decision to build Hainan into an "international tourism island," Hainan should seize the opportunity to "explore tourism resources, improve infrastructure and regulate the tourism market order" under the precondition of protecting the environment so that the island can become a "world-class holiday resort."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to boost integrated circuit sector - People's Daily Online* April 17, 2011

*China will boost the integrated circuit (IC) sector at a "state strategy" level over the next five years through 2015*, Yang Xueshan, vice minister of industry and information technology has said. 

*China's IC sales will likely top 330 billion yuan ($50.54 billion) in 2015 and meet 27.5 percent of domestic demand*, Yang told Xinhua Friday. 

*Also, the sector will produce a series of chips with independent intellectual property rights. Under the plan, development of about 30 percent of the IC products used by China's major whole-set enterprises would occur domestically*, Yang said. 

*IC production demands intensive capital and technology. For example, designing a 45-nanometer IC requires $40 million and building a 12-inch production line costs $2.5 billion*, said Xiao Hua, director of the information department of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT). 

*Yang said that a nation must support the development of the IC sector, and China lags far behind the United States, Japan, the Republic of Korea and other countries in providing state support to the sector.* 

*China's IC producers are mostly medium-sized or small enterprises with limited funds and technology. *

Yang said that *China's relevant departments would support and coordinate IC production with linkages including research, manufacturing and marketing* during the 12th Five-Year Program (2011-2015) period. 

*China's IC sales reached 144.02 billion yuan in 2010, making up about 8.6 percent of the global market, according to the MIIT. As the world's largest IC market, China can only meet 20 percent of its domestic demand with independently designed IC products.* 

*China has faced challenges in boosting the IC sector because of outdated equipment*, said Xu Xiaotian, executive deputy director general of the China Semiconductor Industry Association (CSIA). 

*The MIIT expects China's IC market to top 1.2 trillion yuan in 2015. *

*IC products add significant value to products. A 3G mobile phone chip, for example, is responsible for about half of the phone's total cost.* 

*China's chips rely heavily on imports. The country's imports of IC products topped $156.99 billion in 2010*, according to the MIIT. 

An integrated circuit or monolithic integrated circuit (also referred to as IC, chip, and microchip) is an electronic circuit manufactured by diffusion of trace elements into the surface of a thin substrate of semiconductor material. 

*Computers, cellular phones and other digital appliances are now inextricable parts of the structure of modern societies, made possible by the low cost of production of integrated circuits.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese Century

china has some good private chip designers. rockchip is one of the more famous ones i have heard. their 2919 chip is pretty advanced. its already in the low and medium level tablets. nufront also made a really advanced chip.

as china becomes more technologically advanced, its private companies will move to higher end devices.

china also needs to develop chip makers, designing is one thing but to manufacture it is another game. u need advanced equipment, better knowledge, etc.
china has a chip maker but it can only produce 60nm chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Chinese Century said:


> china has some good private chip designers. rockchip is one of the more famous ones i have heard. their 2919 chip is pretty advanced. its already in the low and medium level tablets. nufront also made a really advanced chip.
> 
> as china becomes more technologically advanced, its private companies will move to higher end devices.
> 
> china also needs to develop chip makers, designing is one thing but to manufacture it is another game. u need advanced equipment, better knowledge, etc.
> china has a chip maker but it can only produce 60nm chips.


 
No, the best way to become a good fab is to buy Applied Materials equipment the way TSMC does and follow the book. Being sanctioned, we not only have to get the processes down like SMIC has, but also need our own equipment companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China Daily
CHUNG-YUE CHANG

The ills of blind
pursuit of pleasure


> A recent news report on outdoor
> advertising in Beijing made
> interesting reading. The Beijing
> municipal administration
> for industry and commerce
> recently posted an announcement
> on its website, asking outdoor advertisers
> to self-evaluate and rectify by April 15
> advertisements that are against regulations.
> It also asked advertisers to avoid ads that are
> in poor taste, refer to imperial-aristocratic
> elitism and promote hedonism and worship
> of things foreign.
> 
> The administrations goal is to create a
> fair and harmonious environment and
> beautify Beijing. Though it is a routine
> municipal measure, the reference to hedonism
> points to a larger issue: The status,
> nature and meaning of luxury goods in
> China.
> 
> Let us talk about the status fi rst. Many billboards
> in Beijing and other major Chinese
> cities advertise foreign luxury goods. The
> Chinese luxury market is growing at an average
> annual rate of 20 percent. By 2015, China
> is expected to surpass Japan as the worlds
> largest luxury market.
> 
> The issue of hedonism has been widely
> reported in Western business and trade
> media. Interestingly, the general tone of
> some of these reports conveys a hidden hostility
> toward China.
> 
> A Bloomberg News report on March 23
> (Beijing Bans Outdoor Advertising Promoting
> Hedonism as Wealth Gap Widens)
> is a case in point. It says Louis Vuitton,
> Hermes and Prada are expanding in China
> in a major way. The news was preceded by
> a negative subliminal portrayal of China,
> suggesting dysfunction and trouble. One
> is puzzled by the incongruity between this
> negative portrayal and the energized commercial
> activity of foreign luxury goods
> makers in China.
> 
> This subtle portrayal, like most advertisements,
> works subliminally. Factually true
> but otherwise unfl attering statements
> about China are spread strategically in
> news reports. Yet collectively these statements
> elicit, by sublimation, negative overall
> impressions. The separate statements in
> the Bloomberg report are rearranged below
> to show the negative impressions.
> 
> The article made a fuss about the campaign,
> assuming that the announcements
> hidden intention was to maintain stability in
> China by minimizing the causes for general
> dissatisfaction which could lead to a situation
> similar to that in the Middle East and
> North Africa.
> 
> Sadly, this kind of hostile positioning of
> China, by sophisticated subliminal means, is
> a common media practice in the West. It is
> not healthy, nor does it serve anyone well.
> 
> Next, let us see what is the nature of luxury
> goods and what do they mean for China.
> Luxury goods are not necessities, people
> enjoy them to smoothen the roughness of
> life. But excess use of luxury goods can bring
> ruin to many. China has produced, exported,
> imported and consumed luxury goods
> throughout its long history, except for maybe
> three decades. Historians have long debated
> whether the love for Chinese silk contributed
> to the fall of the Roman Empire. In short,
> luxury goods are not new to China.
> 
> But apart from the revival of traditional
> domestic goods, there is now a strong
> demand for foreign goods  fast cars, jewelry,
> expensive watches, designer clothes,
> vintage wines, and even luxury yachts and
> private jets.
> 
> If luxury goods do smoothen the harshness
> of life, why should the Beijing administration
> even talk about hedonism? One possible
> answer is: Hedonism leads to excessive consumption
> of luxury goods, and, worst, it leads
> to the glorifi cation of such excess.
> 
> Today, many from among the Chinese nouveau
> riche indulge in excesses. To give one
> example, a rich Chinese in Qingdao, Shandong
> province, hired some people on March
> 15 to destroy his Lamborghini Gallardo L140
> luxury sports car in public to mark the World
> Consumer Rights Day. The destruction of the
> luxury car, worth about $260,000 (179,374
> euros), was apparently an act of protest for
> shoddy Lamborghini repair services. Or was
> it an act of self-promotion? This mindless
> destruction is an apt example of the glorifi
> cation of excessive consumption of luxury
> goods.
> 
> Such a glorifi cation has two drawbacks.
> First, it could create an unhealthy overconfi
> dent mentality among the rich and an
> unhealthy under-confi dent mindset among
> the poor. This polarization was not part of
> Chinas economic reform. Over the past 30
> years, some people have indeed, according
> to plan, become rich fi rst. The next 30 years,
> again according to plan, should be the time
> for the rest of the population to catch up. In
> fact, this is the goal of Chinas 12th Five-Year
> Plan (2011-2015), too.
> 
> The second drawback is that glorifi cation
> of excess is contrary to every aspect of
> Chinese culture. Citing one such aspect here
> would suffi ce. Excessive consumption leads
> to waste of resources, which is contrary to
> the laws of nature. And anything that goes
> against nature is contrary to Chinese values,
> which are thoroughly ecological. It is in this
> sense that the recent wanton destruction of
> the Lamborghini is an extreme act of waste.
> This should more than help one to see the
> true meaning of the Beijing administrations
> move against hedonism.
> 
> The Beijing administrations announcement
> refl ects the key functions of Chinese
> governance, which include dissemination
> and promotion of values. China is not merely
> a socio-politico-economic entity. It is fi rst a
> distinct cultural entity. In this respect, one
> only wishes that the Western media can stay
> away from its own myopic perspective about
> China and develops its capacity to know
> China on its own terms.
> 
> The author teaches philosophy in the United
> States.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Domestic demand to drive China's auto market forward - People's Daily Online* April 19, 2011 






*CHINA'S auto market will continue to drive forward as firm domestic demand is set to continue over the coming years, with car makers also investing more in new energy vehicles and becoming more environment conscious.*

While the global automotive industry is struggling to recover from a glut after the economic crisis, the vast market potential and business opportunities in China have helped the 14th Shanghai International Automobile Industry Exhibition to bask in the spotlight compared to auto shows in Detroit and Geneva earlier this year.

Su Bo, vice minister of industry and information technology, *estimated China's vehicle sales to rise from last year's 18 million to 23 million units by 2015, based on the slowest annual growth scenario of 5 percent.*

Speaking at a forum ahead of the Shanghai auto show yesterday, Su said the auto market is, *however, not likely to repeat the explosive growth seen in the past during which the domestic industry ignored innovation and the development of China's own brands.*

*"The fundamentals and positive long-term prospects of our auto industry haven't changed,"* Su said. *"However, while we are fast expanding the scale, competition in product quality is getting more intense. It's imperative for the auto industry to boost innovation capacity, transform growth model and upgrade technology."*

The show, with its theme of "Innovation for Tomorrow," will see a record 86 new energy-efficient cars on display.

With increased attention trained on China, the world's largest auto market, car makers have quickened their product launches and unveiled aggressive strategies to propel their ambitions even before Auto Shanghai 2011 opens a two-day media preview today.

*Shanghai Volkswagen introduced its new Passat mid-to-high range sedan, which is tailor-made for the Chinese and United States markets.* The model will compete with Toyota's Camry and Honda's Accord.

Volkswagen also debuted the world premiere of its new Beetle yesterday and Guangzhou Honda expanded into the rapidly-growing compact MPV market with its EV Yizhi. 

*General Motors intends to introduce more than 60 new or upgraded models and aims to double sales to around 5 million units under its five-year plan to 2015*, unveiled yesterday, for the Chinese market.

*Ford plans to aggressively introduce its electric vehicles in China for the first time as it launched the Asian debut of three green models *yesterday, including the Focus Electric car. The US car maker aims to unveil over 15 models in China over the next four years. 

Joe Hinrichs, president of Asia Pacific and Africa at Ford, said the car maker *estimated growth of China's auto market to slow to 5-10 percent this year. He said the slower figure is still growth and "very sustainable for the industry."*

Auto Shanghai 2011 will be held at Shanghai New International Expo Center from Thursday to April 28.

Source: Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China signs currency swap deal with New Zealand - People's Daily Online* April 19, 2011






*The People's Bank of China (PBOC), the central bank, said Monday that it has signed a 25-billion-yuan ($3.83 billion) currency swap agreement with the Reserve Bank of New Zealand.*

*The agreement will last for three years and is extendable by mutual consent*, according to the statement posted on the PBOC website.

*The swap is aimed at promoting bilateral trade, investment and financial cooperation,* it said.

*Since the onset of the world financial crisis in late 2008, China has signed currency swap agreements with the Republic of Korea (ROK), Hong Kong, Malaysia, Belarus, Indonesia, Argentina, Iceland and Singapore.*

*Analysts said the move would encourage traders to invest in the local currency as part of China's efforts to promote cross-border trade settlements in yuan*, China's national currency.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Huawei-Huawei Reports FY10 Revenues of CNY185.2 Billion, Up 24.2%; Net Profit of CNY23.8 Billion, Up 30.0%*

A key focus on the expansion of enterprise and device businesses

[Shenzhen, China, 18 April, 2011] Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. ("Huawei"), a world-leading telecom solutions provider, today released its audited full-year 2010 financial results highlighted by sales revenues of CNY 185.2 billion, a 24.2% growth over the previous year. Huawei also reported an increased net profit of CNY 23.8 billion, up 30.0% from 2009, and net profit margin of 12.3%. The financial results were independently audited by international accounting firm KPMG. 

Huawei maintained steady growth in 2010 on the back of notable expansion in overseas markets as well as continued development in its three core business divisions  Telecom Networks, Global Services, and Devices. By the end of 2010, Huawei had deployed over 80 SingleRAN networks for operators, among which 28 LTE networks were commercially launched or ready to be launched. Huawei also shipped 120 million devices around the world. 

"Operators continue to choose Huawei for our unique ability to transform their needs into customized, innovative, and flexible solutions that create maximum value for their business," said Ken Hu, Deputy Chairman of Huawei Technologies. "As part of Huawei's future growth strategy, we leveraged our deep experience in the telecoms industry to expand into new areas, including the enterprise and device businesses, and will continue to capitalize on opportunities provided by the industry's digital transformation to support our global business in 2011." 

The company also launched its enterprise business in 2010 and intends to dedicate extensive resources to further develop this offering, which provides network infrastructure, fixed and wireless communication, data center, and cloud computing solutions for global industry and enterprise customers. 

Moving forward, Huawei will adopt a market-oriented corporate governance structure as part of its growth strategy to evolve into a provider of integrated, end-to-end ICT solutions and services and to better serve our customers. In this new structure, each of Huawei's main business units will be overseen by its own executive management teams that are in turn managed by the company's CEO alongside an active Board of Directors that provide direction and ensure synergies across the lines of business. The current Board was elected in at the beginning of 2011 and their biographies are included in Huawei's 2010 annual report. 

Huawei's audited full-year results are outlined in the company's 2010 annual report, which was published today and can be found at http://www.huawei.com/ar2010.

6.6070 RMB=1 USD (as of December 31, 2010; see page 71 of annual report)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing to launch clean air action plan - People's Daily Online* April 19, 2011

*Beijing will release the "Beijing Municipal Clean Air Action Plan" in the near future in an attempt to increase the percentage of annual blue-sky days to 80 percent by 2015,* said Chen Tian, head of the Beijing Municipal Environmental Protection Bureau (BMEPB), on April 18. 









Chen said that *under the "Beijing Municipal Clean Air Action Plan," coal will no longer be used in Beijings six urban districts by 2015. Beijing will first control coal-smoke pollution by transforming the equipment of large coal-fired power plants in the six urban districts as well as 520 coal-fired boilers and coal stoves of local households.*

*Beijing has four large coal-fired power plants in Chaoyang and Shijingshan districts. Chen said that these power plants, except for the Guohua Power phase I project, should complete clean energy transformations over the next five years. *

*Furthermore, a total of 520 coal-fired boilers will be replaced by pollution-free boilers*, including all boilers with a steam flow of more than 20 tons and some with a steam flow below 20 tons

*Chen said that more than 90,000 households* in new the Dongcheng and Xicheng districts, including those living in economy buildings, *will all use clean energy instead of coal by 2014.*

Households near the Fifth Ring Road that currently use coal stoves for heating will first have access to the central urban heating supply and gradually have gas-fired or other clean energy-fired urban central heating. Furthermore, Beijing will introduce a stricter urban access system for enterprises, no longer permitting high-pollution chemical and metallurgical enterprises to build plants in Beijing.

Chen said that according to the clean air action plan, *Beijing will ban 400,000 old vehicles that cannot meet emissions standards from the city roads by 2015. Meanwhile, the municipal environmental protection authorities will conduct regular inspections and impose stricter emissions restrictions on new vehicles.*

*Furthermore, environmental protection agencies at all levels will make greater efforts to reduce the level of dust, smoke and soot in the air.* The Ministry of Environmental Protection is drawing up plans to carry out joint prevention and control of air pollution in key areas of northern China including Beijing, Tianjin, and Hebei Province.

*Chen predicted that in the next five years, the concentrations of six pollutants, including sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide will meet Beijing's air quality standards, and the annual average concentration of the total suspended particulates and breathable particles in the air will both drop by around 10 percent. Ozone pollution will be gradually reduced, and the percentage of days meeting class 1 and class 2 air quality standards will reach 80 percent by 2015.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China vows to double workers' pay in 5 years - People's Daily Online* April 19, 2011 






*China is striving to increase the average Chinese wages by 15 percent annually in a bid to achieve a two-fold increase in pay by the end of 2015*, the Ministry of Human Resource and Social Security (MHRSS) said according to a report in the Beijing Times Tuesday.

Yang Zhiming, vice-minister of human resources and social security, speaking during a national labor relation conference Monday, said *13 provinces have raised their minimum wage by an average of 22.8 percent, with more cities likely to see a pay raise within the year. *

*Addressing the widening income gap between the wealthy and the poor*, Yang said the income of officials should be transparent and payment regulations should be re-examined for people with a high income. 

*The report says heads in 90 percent of major Central State-Owned Enterprises can earn in excess of a million yuan a year. Yang said the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) is therefore set to narrow the income gap and re-distribute human resources and money among the high wage earners. *

The problem of migrant workers failing to get paid on time will also be addressed by the newly-revised Criminal Law, which added "malicious arrears of wage crime" into its articles thanks to the ministry's lobbying the Standing Committee of National People's Congress earlier this March during China's "two sessions."

*"We'd spare no effort step by step to ensure there's no wage-arrears in China by the end of 2013," *Yang said.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai builds Asia's largest dairy plant - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011 







*Bright Food Group Co. Ltd, a leading food and dairy company in China, started building Asia's largest diary factory with a daily processing capacity of 2,000 tonnes, in east China's Shanghai on Monday.*

*With an investment of 1.4 billion yuan (about 214.3 million U.S. dollars), the factory is designed to process 2,000 tonnes daily of fresh milk, yogurt and other kinds of dairy products under the Bright Food Group Co. brand. Its annual capacity is expected to reach 600,000 tonnes,* said company president Guo Benheng.

*The new factory will be put into operation in 2013. And its annual sales revenue is expected to reach 4.65 billion yuan (about 710.3 million U.S. dollars). *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

Brotherhood said:


> *China vows to double workers' pay in 5 years - People's Daily Online* April 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China is striving to increase the average Chinese wages by 15 percent annually in a bid to achieve a two-fold increase in pay by the end of 2015*, the Ministry of Human Resource and Social Security (MHRSS) said according to a report in the Beijing Times Tuesday.
> 
> Yang Zhiming, vice-minister of human resources and social security, speaking during a national labor relation conference Monday, said *13 provinces have raised their minimum wage by an average of 22.8 percent, with more cities likely to see a pay raise within the year. *
> 
> *Addressing the widening income gap between the wealthy and the poor*, Yang said the income of officials should be transparent and payment regulations should be re-examined for people with a high income.
> 
> *The report says heads in 90 percent of major Central State-Owned Enterprises can earn in excess of a million yuan a year. Yang said the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) is therefore set to narrow the income gap and re-distribute human resources and money among the high wage earners. *
> 
> The problem of migrant workers failing to get paid on time will also be addressed by the newly-revised Criminal Law, which added "malicious arrears of wage crime" into its articles thanks to the ministry's lobbying the Standing Committee of National People's Congress earlier this March during China's "two sessions."
> 
> *"We'd spare no effort step by step to ensure there's no wage-arrears in China by the end of 2013," *Yang said.
> 
> Source: China Daily


 
overtly optimistic


----------



## below_freezing

casual said:


> overtly optimistic


 
For ineffective governments only. CPC only understates, never overstates. Doesn't matter what others say, it delivers or better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1683387 said:


> China Daily
> CHUNG-YUE CHANG
> 
> The ills of blind
> pursuit of pleasure


Now THAT is what I call progress!

All progress comes from a strong foundation in fundamental philosophy.

Why was the West dominant for the past 400 years? It's because of philosophical breakthroughs "age of reason."

Why was China dominant for thousands of years? It's the foundation laid down by the classical philosophers in Zhou Dynasty.

Once China has a philosophical / ideological rebirth, technological, economic and social breakthrough is inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Voluptuous Volvo debuts in China


> By Patti Waldmeir
> 
> Published: April 19 2011 18 :06 | Last updated: April 20 2011 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo Cars chief Stefan Jacoby says the concept car, dubbed the Tiandi or Universe (pictured), has nothing to do with Geely&#8201;
> 
> Volvo Cars on Tuesday gave the first sign of its design direction under new Chinese owners, unveiling a global concept car at the Shanghai car show that the Swedish group hopes will help shed its stodgy image.
> 
> The unveiling of the car  made larger, flashier and sleeker than traditional Volvos, partly to attract Chinese buyers  has been keenly awaited for the clues it could give to the working relationship between the group and Geely, the Chinese carmaker that bought Volvo Cars last year.
> 
> Geelys purchase of Volvo Cars is the biggest acquisition of an overseas brand by a Chinese carmaker. It is viewed as a model of a successful acquisition in the automobile sector by Beijing, which is encouraging other China carmakers to look overseas for targets.
> 
> Stefan Jacoby, chief executive of Volvo Cars, said the concept car, the Tiandi or Universe, has nothing to do with Geely and was not influenced in any way by the Chinese company, which is run entirely separately from Volvo.
> 
> I dont report to Li Shufu, Mr Jacoby said, referring to the Geely chairman, who has said that he differs with the management of Volvo Cars on the kind of Volvo he would like to see sold in China but that he will defer to Volvos judgment.
> 
> Mr Li told the Financial Times in an interview that the car was the result of a consensus of all who contributed.
> 
> My only suggestion was that in China, Chinese consumers always want a more luxurious car, he said. The Tiandi was a result of that view and Volvos traditional focus on safety, environmental friendliness and energy consumption, he added.
> 
> I dont see that this car has any Geely influence whatsoever, said Bill Russo, head of Beijing-based Synergistics car consultancy and former head of Chrysler in China.
> 
> Its pure European styling, which should help the Volvo brand gain attention in China.
> 
> Launching the car at the start of the Shanghai show, Volvo Cars officials made only scant mention of Volvos traditional brand values of safety and environmental friendliness, focusing instead on its voluptuous curves and coupé-style roof line.
> 
> Asked whether safety was no longer important to Volvo Cars, Mr Jacoby said: We have to look for other brand values next to safety. Safety will remain a core competence, but we will maybe not directly market this as a safe car.
> 
> Mr Li said Chinese customers already perceived Volvo as the safest car on the market. We want more people to be more aware of Volvo as a premium luxury car, he said.
> 
> Mr Russo said: This is definitely a departure from conventional Volvo styling. This car underscores [Volvos] ambition to become more sporty, youthful and stylish.
> 
> Asked what it was like to work for a Chinese owner, an obviously exasperated Mr Jacoby said: Its very normal. I wear a white shirt. I shave myself in the morning. I dont speak Chinese yet.
> 
> He said Geely had a deep understanding of the auto industry and more patience about return on investment than private equity owners.
> 
> Mr Li said there had been some disagreements at the beginning  for example, over whether the Volvo S80L, one of the models sold in China, was smaller than its direct competitors as it appeared to be from the outside.
> 
> But Mr Li said Volvo proved to him that through the use of advanced technology, the carmaker had been able to extend the interior space in the vehicle without making it bigger externally.
> 
> I realised that Volvo [was] right, he said. [The biggest lesson in the first year after buying Volvo is that] you really need to study and understand and respect the culture of the company and the culture of the nation and through discussion form a consensus.
> 
> Mr Jacoby expected China increasingly to influence the design of car models.
> 
> They are developing their own distinctiveness. It is no longer coming all out of New York.
> 
> He pointed out that the Chinese car industry was becoming increasingly competitive.
> 
> Paul Newton, analyst at IHS Automotive, in a note entitled China moves to centre of global auto stage, wrote: China has clearly been a key market for global automakers for many years, but perhaps for the first time Shanghais annual show feels like a genuinely international affair, reflecting the new world order and most likely the shape of things to come.
> 
> About 2,000 carmakers and component suppliers from 20 countries are participating, showcasing 75 new car models, 19 of which are making their world debuts, he said.
> 
> The growing confidence of Chinese carmakers had led to one unexpected shift in the focus of the Shanghai show, analysts said.
> 
> The electric vehicle theme that was so prevalent in the last two [Chinese] auto shows is not as front and centre at this show, Mr Russo said.
> 
> Chinese car companies, which previously focused on EV technology as a way of differentiating themselves, are now emphasising conventional gasoline-powered cars more. They are not as reliant on an EV theme.
> 
> Beijing is heavily promoting electric vehicles as an interim solution to the countrys environmental and energy dependence problems, but electric vehicle sales in large numbers are not expected for several years.



It's actually a very nice car, seen from the concept pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

*Singapore aims to be renminbi hub*

Singapore has made a bid to become the first overseas hub for trading renminbi, marking a new stage in the internationalisation of the Chinese currency.

The Monetary Authority of Singapore said Beijing would soon appoint a Chinese bank to clear renminbi trades in the city state &#8211; a move that would enable Singaporean banks to directly access onshore renminbi rather than having to route transactions via Hong Kong or commercial banks on the mainland.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a huge development,&#8221; said Mirza Baig, a Singapore-based currency strategist for Deutsche Bank. &#8220;Think of a clearing bank as a pipeline that flows between Singapore and mainland China. Singapore won&#8217;t need to go through Hong Kong any more.&#8221;

Almost 7 per cent of China&#8217;s international trade was settled in renminbi in the first quarter of this year, up from almost zero two years ago, official data showed this week.

The People&#8217;s Bank of China, which declined to comment on the Singapore plans, is pushing for a greater role for the renminbi in global trade and investment so that China can reduce its almost total reliance on the US dollar.

Goh Chok Tong, the former prime minister who now chairs the board of the MAS, said the PBoC would soon approve a Singapore branch of a major mainland bank to handle the clearing.

The clearing bank is expected to be either Industrial and Commercial Bank of China or Bank of China, which have the largest Chinese banking operations in Singapore.

Mr Goh did not say what services the clearing bank would provide. These details will determine the extent to which the move will benefit Singapore and pierce the thicket of controls that restrict the flow of currency in and out of the Chinese mainland.

The only place outside mainland China that currently has a renminbi clearing bank is Hong Kong, where Bank of China (Hong Kong) has been appointed by the PBoC to clear trades with the mainland market.

As renminbi has flowed out of mainland China through trade, Hong Kong banks have taken in the lion&#8217;s share of deposits and used them to fuel a growing market in renminbi-denominated financial products.

Renminbi deposits in Hong Kong surged to Rmb408bn ($62bn) in February &#8211; up more than eightfold from two years ago.

Singapore&#8217;s ambitions in the renminbi business reflect a long history of financial sector rivalry between Singapore and Hong Kong.

Hong Kong has more regional headquarters of international banks, but has lost out to Singapore as a centre for commodities and currency trading.

Mr Goh said a designated bank clearing operation in Singapore would facilitate trade in the renminbi between China and south-east Asian nations. But he played down Singapore&#8217;s prospects of rivalling Hong Kong &#8211; a self-governing Chinese territory &#8211; as the main international centre for renminbi-based financial activity.

&#8220;We have no ambitions to try to rival Hong Kong,&#8221; he said.

Analysts say Singapore poses little threat to Hong Kong&#8217;s privileged role as the designated offshore renminbi centre as long as China maintains strict controls on cross-border flows of its currency.

However if the renminbi became a fully convertible currency, electronic brokering would make national borders irrelevant, said analysts said.

Then Singapore &#8211; as the world&#8217;s fourth largest foreign exchange trading hub, two places ahead of Hong Kong &#8211; could see its importance increase substantially.


FT.com / Asia-Pacific - Singapore aims to be renminbi hub

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's agriculture sector faces rising costs in 2011: think tank - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011 






*China's agriculture sector is expected to face increasing pressures from rising costs in 2011*, according to China's Rural Economy (2010-2011), a report released Tuesday a leading think tank.

*Fertilizer prices, which increased during the fourth quarter last year, were likely to keep rising this year while stock feed prices are also likely to rise*, the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS) said in the report.





China consumption of chemical fertilizer 2003-2007

*The CASS report also predicted grain prices, especially of corn, to continue to trend upwards in 2011.*

*Further, the report urged greater efforts to stabilize agricultural production costs, by increasing supply and tightening market regulations.*

*China's annual grain output is estimated to reach 550 million tonnes in 2011,* the report said.

*China's grain output rose 2.9 percent year on year to 546.41 million tonnes in 2010, marking it the seventh consecutive year of growth for China's grain output.*

On foreign trade of agricultural products, the report said imports and exports of China's agricultural products are both expected to slow in the medium and long term.

*Statistics from the Ministry of Agriculture showed that China's export volume of agricultural products registered an average of 13.2 percent annual growth from 2002 to 2010.*

According to the report,* China has maintained a high rate of grain self-sufficiency.*

*In 2010, China's domestically-grown rice, wheat and corn is estimated to have accounted for about 99.8 percent, 98.9 percent, and 99.1 percent of the total domestic grain market share,* the report said. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Why is foreign investment still strong in China? - People's Daily Online* April 21, 2011






*According to the statistics released by China's Ministry of Commerce, China approved 5,937 new foreign-invested companies in the first quarter, up 8.8 percent year on year, and Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in China has increased with a 29.4 percent year-on-year rise in the first quarter to 30.34 billion U.S. dollars,*

*By the end of March, China had approved 716,578 foreign-invested companies and used 1.08 trillion U.S. dollars of FDI.*

*Seek wider space for development*

*"The quick increase in foreign investment introduced by China in the first quarter was within the expectation because China has a big market as well as a large population. However, its GDP per capita is lower than the half of world's average, which also means it has great potential for development,"* said Zhang Hanya, the president of the Investment Association of China.

He also pointed out that some of China's regulations on foreign investment in recent years did make some small foreign companies unhappy, but those measures are in line with the principles of the World Trade Organization (WTO) and promises from China. He said they do not affect the investment from large transnational corporations. 

*Zhang said the world is currently walking out of the shadow of the financial crisis and needs more liquidity. Therefore, China, with its stable politics situation, fewer natural disasters and better environment for investment, has automatically become the priority for foreign investors. Those foreign businessmen are going to seek much wider space for their development in China*.

*However, the major driver behind the increase in FDI in the first quarter of this year is due to the attractiveness of the domestic economy*, said Mei Xinyu, a researcher from China's Commerce Ministry.

Analysis emphasizes that *despite the downturn the global economy, foreign enterprises in China are generally doing pretty well due to the quick recovery of China's economy and the investment environment, which is constantly being enhanced. Some of enterprises became their mother companies' cash cow. China, which has great potential for development, has already become the "safe house" for international capital amid the financial crisis.*

*According to the "World Investment Prospects Survey 2010-2012" released by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) last year, China tops the 14 other most attractive destinations for investment in the world and is the first choice of transnational corporations.*

Commerce Minister Chen Deming said recently that China continues to blend into the global economy, complementing advantages with other countries and sharing benefits since joining into WTO. China has become an emerging market with a large scale and rapid growth, and China's strong development provides important force for Asia and even the whole world.

*Upward trend in foreign investment will continue*

Lately, some voices question whether China can continue to attract foreign investment since China's exchange rate keeps increasing along with labor costs. 

However, scholars emphasized that China will continue attracting more foreign investment.

*Regarding how China will use foreign investment in next step, Mei Xinyu believes China's share of introducing foreign investment will be larger in the world, especially those investments targeting China's domestic market. *

In addition,* with emerging benefits due to the stability of China's macro economy and politics, investments in China as "safe house" will increase, too.*

Some scholars say the inflow of international capital eases the shortage of capital in China as it continues on the road of development and promotes the rapid growth of the export-oriented economy. At the same time, foreign direct investment upgrades the technical level and organization efficiency of China's economy and increases the production efficiency of its national economy.

*From quantitative expansion to qualitative benefit*

Some scholars think China's policies of introducing foreign investment for quantitative expansion must give way to policies for purchasing qualitative benefit since China has already become the second largest economy in the world.

*Zhang Yansheng, the director of International Economic Research Office of NDRC, said China should bring more high grade foreign investment into through building a much open and competitive market. *

*"We should figure out whether absorbing foreign investment is the final goal or just a method and how can we develop ourselves through learning from others."*

*However, introducing foreign investment does not mean more is better. Experts point out that shifting from quantitative expansion to purchasing qualitative benefit is a new problem in China's development.*

By Wang Hanlu People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail to remove luxury seats - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011






*The operators of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail that is scheduled to be put into operation at the end of June will remove luxury train seats and lower the operating speed in order to better meet the needs of common passengers by charging lower fares*, the railway authorities said on April 19. 

Earlier, the new trains for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway were all produced under the standard of running at the maximum speed of 380 kilometers per hour and at the normal speed of 350 kilometers per hour. However, according to the latest provisions by the Ministry of Railways, the maximum speed of the trains will be lowered to 300 kilometers per hour and the aviation-grade luxury seats will be replaced by standard seats. 

*"China's high-speed railway sector has set safety, reliability, economy and availability to common people as the new emphasis, attempting to enable more common passengers to enjoy the convenience of high-speed railways,"* a transport expert who declined to give his name told reporters.

*Although foreign high-speed trains also run at speeds up to 400 kilometers per hour and some even more than 500 kilometers per hour, foreign operators all left sufficient safety redundancy for the trains when putting them into actual operation. This is why the highest operating speed of high-speed railway trains in developed countries stands at only at 320 kilometers per hour.*

*Furthermore, after the speed of a railway train exceeds 320 kilometers per hour, the costs of energy consumption for the train will double for a rise of every 10 kilometers per hour in the speed. Therefore, high-speed operators cannot focus only on lifting operation speeds but rather select an operating mode that can best fulfill practical needs and is most economically feasible.* 

*After the operation speed for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is lowered*, a non-stop high-speed train is expected to complete the journey between Beijing and Shanghai in five hours instead of four hours as originally planned. 

*To compete for high-end commercial passengers with the aviation sector, the operators of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway once planned to use aviation-grade train seats as its biggest selling point. *They added not only VIP cabins similar to first-class aircraft cabins to the trains but also commercial cars equipped with flatbed seats. 

*However, luxury facilities on most high-speed trains are being removed and will be restored into common high-speed trains with only first and second-class seats. This will help enlarge the fare difference between the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway and air travel, as well as lift the passenger occupancy rate.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chongqing to start building high-speed railway to Changsha - People's Daily Online* April 21, 2011






*The construction of the Chongqing-Changsha special passenger line, with a maximum speed of 250 kilometers per hour, is expected to begin in 2011. This is the second special passenger line under construction in Chongqing.*

According to the Chongqing Development and Reform Commission,* as the passenger and freight transport of the currently-running Chongqing-Huaihua railway is extremely saturated, the construction of the Chongqing-Changsha special passenger line has now become even more urgent.* 

The Chongqing-Changsha railway is divided into three sections, namely the Chongqing-Qianjiang section, the Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde section and the Changde-Changsha section, which will be constructed in different stages.

Currently, the Ministry of Railways has launched preliminary work for the Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde section and the Changde-Changsha section, and *construction is expected to start in 2011. *

*The Chongqing-Qianjiang section has currently been included in the Chengdu-Chongqing urban agglomeration inter-city railway network plan as a near-term project.* The completion time of the Chongqing-Qianjiang section may be slightly behind the other two sections. 

However, passengers from Chongqing to Changsha can still first take the Chongqing-Qianjiang section of the Chongqing-Huaihua railway and then take the Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde section and the Changde-Changsha section.

*According to sources, the Chongqing-Changsha special passenger line will be completed and put into operation by 2015. It will take only three hours from Chongqing to Changsha if the train runs at its designed speed of 200 to 250 kilometers per hour. *

*After the line is completed, the "Chengdu-Chongqing-Changsha-Guangzhou-Shenzhen" rapid network and the "Chengdu-Chongqing-Changsha-Nanchang-Hangzhou-Shanghai" rapid network will also be formed to establish a closer relationship between Chongqing and cities on the southeastern coast.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail to remove luxury seats - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011


 
Isn't that a pic of the japanese shinkansen?


----------



## below_freezing

What do you expect from CCAV.

It indeed looks Japanese. Chinese trains are sleeker and more aerodynamic.


----------



## no_name

That's appaling!  How hard is it to get the right picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

May be you guys are right its a wrong picture, the original article doesn't came with the picture, i got it from this link here:
Yantai Wanhua's MDI products will be used in Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Railway-Company News- Yantai Wanhua Polyurethanes Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*New nuclear power plants 'set to be approved' - People's Daily Online* April 22, 2011 






*New nuclear power projects may be approved, following suspension of the procedure on March 16 by the State Council after the Japanese tsunami*, when the nuclear safety plan is issued, probably in August, a senior nuclear expert said.

*"Operating plants and plants under construction will soon be inspected and reviewed by a group of experts,"* Lin Chengge, a senior expert at the State Nuclear Power Technology Corp Ltd (SNPTC) and former deputy director of the National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA), told China Daily.

The review group completed an inspection of the Daya Bay nuclear power plant in Guangdong province, last week.

*"Results of the inspection will be provided to the government so it can decide if safety improvements are needed,"* Lin said.

The move came after the government said on March 16 that it would suspend approval for new nuclear projects, following Japan's nuclear crisis, until a safety plan is issued.

The NNSA also ordered existing facilities to launch safety checks following the Japan crisis.

*"I think China will use the most advanced third-generation technology in all future nuclear plants," *Lin said.

*Four reactors under construction will use the third-generation AP 1000 model designed by US company Westinghouse Electric and introduced by the SNPTC in 2006.*

*"One of the units will have 70 percent of its components made in China," *Lin said.

*"Only the most advanced technology can restore people's confidence in nuclear safety."*

However, other experts are divided on the technology to be adopted by China's future nuclear plants.

*"The second-generation nuclear technology that China has been using has no safety problems,"* said Pan Ziqiang, director of the Science and Technology Commission at the China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC), the largest nuclear plant operator in China, which uses second-generation technology.

*CNNC is building two of the four reactors that will use third-generation technology.*

*"Though third-generation technology is better, there is a process that takes some time from starting operations to perfecting the technology,"* he added.

*Even though the speed and scale of China's nuclear development will be adjusted, subject to inspection results, dramatic changes are unlikely after the Japan accident*, Lin said.

*China could add 12 gigawatts (gW) of nuclear capacity annually in the near term and is expected to boast 70 to 80 gW by 2020*, Zhou Dadi, director of China's Energy Research Institute, said on April 15.

*The country had a total of 10.82 gW of nuclear capacity at the end of last year,* the China Electricity Council said.

China's revised nuclear capacity was expected to reach 86 gW before Japan's nuclear crisis.

*The country's resolution to develop nuclear power is unlikely to be shaken by the situation in Japan.*

*The country will not waver in its determination to develop nuclear power*, Vice-Premier Zhang Dejiang said during a recent visit to the China Institute of Atomic Energy, affiliated to the CNNC, on April 14, according to CNNC's website.

*China's nuclear development will slow down during the next two to three years but in the medium and long term its nuclear strategy cannot be shaken*, the Financial Times reported, quoting Feng Yi, deputy secretary-general of the China Nuclear Energy Association.

Source: China Daily


----------



## Brotherhood

*China sets long-term timetable to guide pollution fight - People's Daily Online* April 22, 2011







*Chinese academics and experts have laid out a three-stage goal to curb pollution in the next 40 years as China's Environmental Protection Minister warned of huge pressures and a "long and winding" road ahead.*

*According to the goal, the first stage will achieve control over the emission of major pollutants and ensure the nation' s environmental safety by 2020. By the end of 2030, the emissions volume of all pollutants will be "under full control" and improvements will have been made in overall environmental quality.*

*In the final stage, environmental quality* "should be compatible with people's increasing quality of living for a country that is a socialist modern power" by the end of 2050.

The goal was made public on Thursday at a media conference as part of a strategic research project that took more than 50 academicians and hundreds of experts three years to develop.

The research report said *that currently the country is in a "grave" situation, noting that "the environment has been partly improved but remains uncontrolled as a whole, and pressures keep increasing."*

Though admitting the road ahead is "long and winding," Zhou Shengxian, Minister of Environmental Protection, commented on Thursday at the conference that *the goal was a "practical and lucid judgment."*

*"China's environmental pressure is bigger than any other country's, and our problem in environmental resources is more outstanding than any other country's. All these issues pose more difficulties for us to solve," *Zhou said.

According to him, the remarkable fruit of this strategic research is that it points out a new sustainable approach for China to protect the environment, *featuring low costs, high efficiency and low emissions.*

Zhou Ji, head of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that *the country must utilize limited natural resources in an efficient and sustainable manner through improving production and other technologies.*

Previously, *the Chinese government set its 2011 target to reduce emissions from four major pollutants, cutting them by 1.5 percent annually.*

These main pollutants are sulfur dioxide, ammonia nitrogen, and nitrogen oxide. Ammonia nitrogen and nitrogen oxide were newly added to the country's major pollutants monitoring list in accordance with its environmental protection plan for the period from 2011 to 2015.

According to Zhou, *the government will also make and improve policies for emission reductions, such as favorable prices for electricity used during industrial pollutant disposal and higher fees for urban sewage emissions.*

*"The morning light is just ahead. Stick to our goal and the glory will finally come,"* Zhou said.

Source: Xinhua

*190 million Chinese drinking polluted water - People's Daily Online* April 22, 2011






*Some 190 million Chinese people are drinking water with fairly high levels of hazardous substances, and about one-third of the urban population are breathing polluted air*, according to a report on China's environmental strategies released at a recent conference.

China has vowed to complete a revision of its environmental quality standards for air and water during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15).

The report noted that* China's environmental situation remains grim. The environment keeps deteriorating, which will put the country under increasing environmental pressure.*

Statistics in the report showed that some 190 million Chinese people drink water with high levels of hazardous substances.

Furthermore, *about 300 million people living in China's vast countryside drink unclean water, and about one-third of its urban population are subject to air pollution.*

The report also noted that* the average concentration of fine particulate matter in China's eastern urban areas is about four to five times that of developed countries. The frequency of hazy weather and photochemical smog has been increasing in cities in the Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Zhengzhou Ghost City Alive! | Newgeography.com
Zhengzhou Ghost City Alive! 



> by Wendell Cox 03/30/2011
> 
> Zhengzhou, Henan, China (March 28, 2011): In December, Londons Daily Mail reported that the Zhengzhou New Area was Chinas largest Ghost City. A visit to the Zhengzhou New Area indicates exactly the opposite. Chinese Ghost Cities are large areas of new development that are virtually unoccupied. The most famous example is Ordos, a new and reportedly empty city, built to replace an older city in Inner Mongolia.
> 
> Zhenghou is an urban area of approximately 2.5 million population and is the capital of Henan province. The Zhengzhou New Area is located in the northeastern quadrant of Zhengzhou. It is circular in design, with two parallel roads, high-rise condominium buildings on the inner ring and commercial buildings on the outer ring. The interior of the circle includes the Henan Arts Center and a skyscraper that is under construction. A new high speed rail station is under construction to serve the new Guangzhou to Beijing line. The station is to be one of the largest in Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> Our visit revealed anything but a Ghost City. Granted, no-one would mistake the traffic for Beijing Third Ring Road volumes, but virtually all of the parking spaces were taken and there was traffic on the streets (Figure 1). That ultimate indicator of Chinese urbanization, the availability of frequent taxicab service was well in evidence. Two of the citys bus rapid transit lines serve the interior circle road, again indicating a substantial threshold of non-ghost urbanization.
> 
> 
> 
> There were people on the sidewalks, though not the numbers typical of an older, more dense section of a Chinese urban area (Figure 2). It was clear from the laundry hanging in glass enclosed patios that many of the condominiums were occupied, though it is to be expected that many would not be, given the Chinese propensity to invest in multiple residential properties (a tendency the central government seeks to curb). Many of the commercial skyscrapers were occupied, and some were still under construction. There are also shopping centers, small stores and fast food restaurants.
> 
> Zhengzhou New Area is intended by the developers to become the new central business district for Zhengzhou. There is much more planned than this first phase. Eventually, the Zhengzhou New Area is intended to cover 105 square kilometers (41 square miles), generally further to the northeast. City maps already show the planned street pattern, not unlike 19th century maps of some US cities.
> 
> In short, the Zhengzhou New Area is alive and not a Ghost City. It may well be that it took longer than expected for the place to come alive. But it is clear that the life of the Zhengzhou New Area began more than four months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Libyan turmoil has limited impact on China's energy supplies: official - People's Daily Online* April 23, 2011






*Unrest in Libya has had limited impact on China's energy supplies as domestic companies have found other sources of oil*, an energy official said Friday.

Wang Siqiang, deputy head of the general affairs department under the National Energy Administration (NEA), cited customs figures when he said that *imports from Libya only accounted for 3 percent of China's total oil imports last year.*

*The NEA expects the country's oil consumption to hit 130 million tonnes in the first half of this year, up 9 percent over a year earlier. The NEA also believes that consumption for the entirety of 2011 will climb 8 percent to reach 265 million tonnes.*

Wang noted that China will pay attention to oil price fluctuations triggered by ongoing tension in Libya.

*A disruption in Libya's oil supply, which accounts for about 2 percent of the world's total, will not have a profound impact on global supplies*, Wang said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Canton Fair ends first session with transactions over 23 bln USD - People's Daily Online* April 22, 2011




*(Canton Fair Complex for short), the largest modernized exhibition center in Asia*, *is located in Pazhou Island, Guangzhou, China. It is a perfect integratation of human and ecological concerns and high technology and intelligentization, sparkling the world like a shining star.*

*The complex covers a total construction area of 1,100,000 M2 with the indoor exhibition area of 338,000 M2 and the outdoor exhibition area of 43,600 M2. The Area A has an indoor exhibition area of 130,000 M2 and an outdoor exhibition area of 30,000 M2, the Area B has an indoor exhibition area of 128,000 M2 and an outdoor exhibition area of 13,600 M2, and the Area C has an indoor exhibition area of 80,000 M2*.






*The 109th Canton Fair, the largest trade fair in China, ended its first session this year with transactions reaching 23 billion U.S. dollars in value, which is 1.85 billion dollars more compared with the first autumn session last year.*

*Although buyers from Middle Eastern countries declined from 8 percent to 80 percent compared with the previous first session, the session witnessed 107,000 overseas buyers, up 8.4 percent from the previous first session, defying predictions of a drop in visitors*, said Canton Fair spokesman Liu Jianjun on Thursday, who is also deputy director of China Foreign Trade Center, the organizer.

*It is the first time visitors took up 4 percent of the total*, Liu said.

The 109th Canton Fair opened its first session for the year in the southern city of Guangzhou last Friday.

*The second session will open on Saturday.*

*The Canton Fair, or officially known as China Import and Export Fair, spreads over three five-day sessions, twice a year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese automakers showcase green car ambitions at Shanghai auto show - People's Daily Online* April 22, 2011





Visitors pour in the 14th Shanghai International Automobile Industry Exhibition in east China's Shanghai, April 21, 2011, the first day the exhibition open to public. About 2,000 carmakers and parts providers from 20 countries and regions showcased 1,100 car models, while 75 of which made their world premieres in the auto show. (Xinhua/Xu Peiqin)

*Chinese automakers have unveiled their ambitious environment-friendly car designs at the ongoing Shanghai Auto Show, but experts warn that there is a long way ahead before most families are driving green cars.*

The Shanghai Auto Show, which opened to the public on Thursday,* has gathered about 45 models of new environment-friendly vehicles - hybrid, electric and fuel cell - from both local automakers and their foreign rivals.*

*A Roewe 550 plug-in hybrid car displayed at the booth of the Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp. (SAIC), China's largest automaker by sales volume, is capable of conserving 50 percent more fuel, compared with its conventional version*, according to the company.

*Along with the Roewe 550 hybrid are four other energy-conserving vehicles:* a Roewe 350 electric car, an E1 electric concept car, a plug-in fuel cell car and a concept car dubbed the Leaf.

*SAIC plans to mass produce its Roewe 550 hybrid in 2012 and roll at least 50 plug-in fuel cell cars off assembly lines before 2015*, president Chen Hong told a forum on the sidelines of the show, adding that the company aims to control 20 percent of the green car market by 2015.

*SAIC's major competitor, FAW Group from northeast China's Jilin Province, brought nine new green vehicles to the show.*

*The country's second-largest automaker plans to spend 9.8 billion yuan (1.5 billion U.S. dollars) on developing 16 environment-friendly passenger and business models by 2015*, chairman Xu Jianyi said at the show.

Zhu Fushou, the newly appointed president of China's third-largest automaker, *Dongfeng Motor Corp. (DMC), announced at the show that his company was planning to launch its first electric car next year*.

Zhu expected *the company's electric car sales to reach 100,000 units by 2015, accounting for two percent of the company's total sales of 5 million vehicles.*

*As these major automakers in China are ready to embrace the automotive industry's new era*, auto experts, however, warn that there are quite a few hurdles to overcome before alternative fuel vehicles, electric cars in particular, hit the road in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese wind turbine maker Goldwind wins two U.S. deals - People's Daily Online* April 25, 2011






Xinjiang Goldwind Science and Technology Company, a leading Chinese wind turbine maker, has won two new orders in the United States, the company said here Monday.

*These two orders comprise of five 1.5 megawatt (MW) direct-drive permanent magnetic wind turbines, sold to clients in the United States,* said Goldwind.

*The turbines will be installed in two wind farms respectively located in Ohio and Rhode Island*, which are funded by local American companies. Goldwind did not say when the two turbines will be delivered.

*Despite surging growth of annual output in recent years,most Chinese-made wind turbines are supplied to the domestic market*.Chinese wind turbines have little track record in the U.S. or Europe.

*In 2010, China exported 13 wind turbines, totaling 15.55MW*. Exporting wind turbines has become a strategic target for leading Chinese wind turbine makers as they compete to take up a larger share of the world market.

Tim Rosenzweig, chief executive of Goldwind USA Inc., the American arm of Goldwind, said *"Goldwind has achieved marvelous results in tapping the world market since our American arm was established a year ago. Our company has employed local staff workers and cooperated with local suppliers. It proves effective to promote our internationalized expansion through a localization strategy."*

*In early 2010, Goldwind integrated into the grid three 1.5MW wind turbines in UILK Wind Farm, Pipestone Town of Minnesota. It was Goldwind' s first wind farm project in the United States,* and also its first MW-level wind farm project in overseas areas.

*In December 2010, Goldwind USA won a competitive bid to provide power from the Shady Oaks project*, fully owned by TianRun Shady Oaks LLC, a subsidiary of Goldwind, to utility Commonwealth Edison from June 2012 over a term of 20 years.

*The landmark 109MW Shady Oaks project is the first large U.S. wind farm to use Chinese-made turbines -- Goldwind's 1.5MW direct-drive permanent-magnet turbines.*

Tim Rosenzweig expects construction of the Shady Oaks project to start in late spring or early summer, *and be completed by the end of 2011.*

Wu Gang, Goldwind board chairman, said *"The Shady Oaks project, our first scaled and commercial facilities in the United States, reflects substantial recognition in the American market of our turbines. It opens a road for us to go on exploring the American market."*

*So far, Goldwind, the world's largest maker of direct-drive permanent magnetic wind turbines, has about 3,500 such turbines installed and integrated to the grid.
*


----------



## Brotherhood

*Kunming-Singapore High-Speed Railway begins construction - People's Daily Online* April 25, 2011






*The Kunming-Singapore High-Speed Railway began construction on April 25. The railway will shorten the travel time between Kunming and Singapore to only a little more than 10 hours in the future.*

*The Chinese government expects the railway to be put into operation by 2020.* The line, starting from Kunming, capital of Yunnan Province; passes Mohan, a border town with Laos; and Wangrong, a popular Chinese tourist city; and ends in Vientiane, capital of Laos. Construction of the Mohan Railway Logistics Center has already started.

According to the Intergovernmental Agreement on the Trans-Asian Railway Network, *the Kunming-Singapore High-Speed Railway, which is in fact the central line of the southeast part of the Trans-Asian Railway Network, will also pass Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur, and end in Singapore, with a total distance of 3,900 kilometers. Once completed, it will take passengers a little more than 10 hours to travel between Kunming and Singapore by train.*

Chen Tiejun, a researcher at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies under the Yunnan Academy of Social Sciences, said that *the Trans-Asian Railway Network has a far-reaching impact on countries in the Greater Mekong Sub-region. *

The Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) occupies an increasingly important strategic position due to the acceleration of ASEAN integration. *The ASEAN-China Free Trade Area has removed man-made trade barriers, but the removal of natural barriers will require the construction of the Trans-Asian Railway Network and other infrastructure.*

*After the Trans-Asian Railway Network is completed, Vietnam and Cambodia will be linked with Thailand and Myanmar by train, and China will have a closer political and economic relationship with countries in the Mekong River Basin where the total population has reached 300 million people. *

Furthermore, *energy and goods that Japan and South Korea need can also be transported to both countries through this railway network of global significance. *

*The railway network will facilitate the movement of goods and people, improve the efficiency of economic activities*, and help create a more peaceful and stable geopolitical environment.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

There's shale in them thar (Chinese) hills 
_Emulating the U.S., China wants to dig in its own backyard to unlock reserves _





A worker performs a routine check to the valves at a natural gas appraisal well of Sinopec in Langzhong county, Sichuan province. Just over a year ago, Beijing awakened to a technology revolution that has unlocked massive reserves of gas trapped within shale rock formations in the United States. 


> YUANBA, China  China has spent tens of billions of dollars buying into energy resources from Africa to Latin America to slake the unquenched thirst for fuel from its growing industry and burgeoning cities.
> 
> But China may have more energy riches under its own soil than policy makers in the world's second-largest economy ever dared imagine.
> 
> Just over a year ago, Beijing awakened to a technology revolution that has unlocked massive reserves of gas trapped within shale rock formations in the United States.
> 
> Once deemed too costly to extract, shale gas has turned around U.S. dependence on foreign gas imports. Just a few years ago, the United States was building scores of expensive facilities to import liquefied natural gas (LNG), looking at booming long-term demand forecasts and wondering which countries would supply the huge volume of imports it needed.
> 
> Instead, the United States is turning import facilities into export terminals, because its shale gas reserves are estimated to be big enough to meet domestic demand for 30 years. This is an American dream that China wants to emulate.
> 
> "America's shale gas production alone has exceeded that of total Chinese gas output. That gives us a lot of confidence," said Zhang Dawei, deputy director of the Strategic Research Center for Oil and Gas in the Ministry of Land and Resources(MLR).
> 
> China's confidence has been bolstered by a new report of its estimated reserves of shale gas, which shows them to be, by far, the largest in the world.
> 
> The U.S. Energy Information Agency in a report last month estimates China holds 36.1 trillion cubic meters (1,275 trillion cubic feet) of technically recoverable shale gas reserves -- significantly higher than the 24.4 tcm (862 trillion cubic feet) in the United States, which has the second-most.
> 
> Industry estimates in China peg shale gas resources slightly lower -- but still huge -- at 26 trillion cubic meters (tcm), although they have yet to give their own forecasts of how much of that is recoverable.
> 
> China's imminent shale rush comes at a critical point.
> 
> It will soon overtake the United States as the world's top energy user and is already the world's biggest coal burner. China also pumps more carbon dioxide into the atmosphere than any other country.
> 
> Beijing's bureaucrats thus face a daunting challenge: how to clean up its brown skies while meeting the world's fastest growing energy demand.
> 
> Natural gas burns more cleanly than other fossil fuels and installing gas-fired power generation is cheaper and easier than building nuclear plants. The problem is China cannot meet its rising demand for gas with its limited reserves of conventional gas. It faces the prospect of becoming as dependent on international markets for gas as it is for oil, where China is the world's second-largest importer.
> 
> But shale gas may not be as clean as advertised, according to a study released last week by Cornell University in New York. This study argues that significant amounts of methane -- a potent greenhouse gas -- escape into the atmosphere during production in wells and distribution in pipelines.
> 
> Regardless, China is racing to find out how much shale gas it can exploit -- and how quickly it can get the technology and build the infrastructure it needs to pump it to market -- to reduce its dependence on foreign sources of gas.
> 
> Auction action
> The starting gun for that race is about to fire any day now.
> 
> The MLR said it would hold the first auction of shale gas blocks by the end of the first quarter of this year, so it is already overdue. The ministry had previously delayed the auction, initially scheduled last November, to open up the bidding to more domestic companies -- inject more competition into the process and quicken the pace of shale development.
> 
> The auction is for eight exploration blocks covering 18,000 square kilometers in four inland provinces: southwest Sichuan, Chongqing and Guizhou, and central Hubei province.
> 
> "We are aiming for major breakthroughs in locating the reserves in five years, and in eight years shale gas should take a significant position in China's energy mix," said Zhang at the land ministry. He talked of having shale gas account for one-tenth of China's total gas output by 2020.
> 
> China has identified shale gas as one of the country's top targets for technological breakthroughs in the 2011-2015 five-year plan, which means that Beijing will be opening the funding faucets for shale gas research.
> 
> China's National Energy Administration is setting up a shale gas laboratory in Langfang, near Beijing, to be financed mostly by PetroChina, and that will become China's national shale gas research center, officials say.
> 
> Experts say shale, which needs intensive drilling and many wells, plays to China's strengths.
> 
> "Shale gas projects are sometimes referred to as manufacturing operations. Which countries globally are particularly good at manufacturing?" said Robert Clarke, global head of unconventional gas research for Wood Mackenzie.
> 
> "China certainly comes to the forefront of your mind -- good in controlling costs, looking at efficiencies, and continually learning from earlier mistakes."
> 
> PetroChina, which produces nearly 80 percent of China's total gas output, just last month completed its first horizontal shale gas well in the Weiyuan block of Sichuan province.
> 
> 
> Its parent company and China's biggest oil and gas firm, China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC), said it aimed to have unconventional gas, mostly shale, account for about a fifth of total gas production by 2030.
> 
> CNPC predicts China's overall gas production will more than triple to 300 billion cubic meters by 2030 from 94 bcm in 2010. That would put shale gas output up near 60 billion bcm in 20 years, or more gas than India currently consumes.
> 
> That's quite a jump, because right now, China is pumping nothing at all from its shale gas reserves.
> 
> Obama visits
> The shale rush only really began in China when President Barack Obama signed a cooperation pact on shale gas in November 2009 during a state visit to Beijing, just weeks before the Copenhagen climate talks. Washington thought that if China could increase gas usage at the expense of dirty coal, it would reduce the carbon footprint of the world's biggest greenhouse gas polluter.
> 
> U.S. firms had hoped the pact would help them leverage their technology to gain rare access to China's tightly controlled oil and gas reserves. China may have hoped to acquire some of that technology to help develop its fledgling shale industry.
> 
> Neither has materialized to any great extent so far. But the pact has undoubtedly helped smooth out any political objections to acquisitions by cash-rich Chinese energy giants of stakes in North American shale assets. In a flurry of recent deals, they have effectively purchased the technology and expertise they lack back home.
> 
> China's third-largest oil and gas firm CNOOC struck two deals with leading U.S. shale gas player Chesapeake over the last several months, giving it access to drilling leases in Texas, Wyoming and Colorado.
> 
> The deals marked CNOOC's triumphant entry into the United States after its 2005 bid for Unocal Corp was killed by strident political opposition over the involvement of Chinese state companies in the U.S. energy sector. Chevron later acquired the U.S. oil firm instead.
> 
> "Chesapeake has accumulated abundant experience in drilling and completion in various U.S. shale plays," CNOOC said in a statement e-mailed to Reuters. "The techniques and experiences we learn from the U.S. shale projects will benefit our potential participation in other areas in the future."
> 
> PetroChina, the world's second-most valuable energy company, announced in February it would buy a $5.4 billion (3.3 billion pounds) stake in Calgary-based Encana Corp's shale gas assets. Analysts say PetroChina paid a fat premium for that deal. But a CNPC executive said it was all about gaining expertise for shale.
> 
> "We don't care much about whether the market believes it's a good or bad price. The top priority is gaining access to a resource and mature technology," he said. "Price is only a secondary consideration."
> 
> U.S. companies, on the other hand, have had little luck getting their foot in China's door.
> 
> Majors like Exxon Mobil and ConocoPhilips, and smaller independents like Hess and Newfield, are looking for opportunities but Beijing-based international industry executives lamented the door was at best ajar.
> 
> In fact, ever since the failed Unocal bid, dealmaking between the world's two largest economies has been largely in limbo. A series of planned acquisitions has died in the hands of bureaucrats or politicians in Beijing and Washington, and other ideas haven't seen the light of day for fear they will also be blocked.
> 
> The energy sector has been a case in point.
> 
> Six months after Obama's visit, China and the United States set up a shale gas task force and agreed to jointly conduct a shale gas project -- assessing the Lower Liaohe basin in northeastern Liaoning province. The block is part of an aging oil basin and fell short of U.S. expectations that it would cover a much wider area.
> 
> While the U.S. government and companies have invited Chinese geologists for technical workshops and field trips, Chinese firms have been more lukewarm about sharing technical information, or opening up new blocks for resource studies, industry officials said.
> 
> China remains wary about letting foreigners prowl too much around the interior.
> 
> Secretive energy approach
> "It's no secret China has a secretive approach to energy security ... Some in the government have a deep mistrust of U.S. motives," said a Beijing-based diplomat who requested anonymity.
> 
> China last year sentenced U.S. geologist Xue Feng to eight years in jail for leaking state secrets after he arranged the sale of an industry database to his then employer, Colorado-based consultancy IHS Energy.
> 
> China's notoriously vague state secrets laws drew international attention last year when Australian citizen Stern Hu and three colleagues working for mining giant Rio Tinto were detained for stealing state secrets during the course of tense iron ore negotiations.
> 
> China is especially sensitive when it comes to onshore oil and gas projects, which account for most of its domestic production.
> 
> Several rounds of onshore concessions in the 1990s attracted firms such as Exxon Mobil, BP, Royal Dutch Shell and Chevron. But the companies were largely disappointed by how little they found after spending hundreds of millions of dollar drilling.
> 
> Royal Dutch Shell, whose current and previous greater China Chief Executive Officers are both Malaysian Chinese, has so far won the biggest access to China's onshore sector among international firms.
> 
> The first among international majors to win an onshore gas contract in northwest China's Changbei field in 2005, Shell is now drilling at least two shale gas wells in Sichuan's Fushun block under an agreement with PetroChina.
> 
> "It's too early to say that shale gas is a game-changer (in China) but I have great expectations," Shell CEO Peter Voser told Reuters last month in Beijing.
> 
> Shell is drilling 17 wells this year, which should give it a good idea about the potential, he said. "If we are successful, we are aiming to spend $1 billion a year over the next five years on shale gas (in China)," said Voser, adding the firm was spending $400 million this year.
> 
> China is the world's second-largest oil consumer and the fifth-largest producer. But a cap on domestic gas prices to support the domestic fertilizing sector meant gas reserves were neglected until the last decade, when rapid urbanization and industrial growth spurred demand for the fuel.
> 
> Rising demand has sparked pressure to open up the upstream gas industry to smaller state-run firms or even foreign investment.
> 
> The land ministry's Zhang, one of the officials organizing the shale gas block auction, has repeatedly delivered the same message: a diversified body of investors and an open market were key to the U.S. shale gas rush once the technological breakthrough was made, and the same holds for China.
> 
> "Money, technology is not a problem, but the (Chinese) monopoly system is," Zhang told Reuters after returning from a tour of government agencies and shale gas companies in the United States.
> 
> The Barnett shale deposit in Texas, he noted, attracted more than 100 individual operators, each drilling a few wells and looking to sell to bigger companies.
> 
> Fracking controversy
> In Yuanba, a green hilly county dotted with rice paddies and vegetable farms about 500 kilometers from Sichuan province's capital of Chengdu in China's southwest, Sinopec Corp drilled its first shale gas test well last December.
> 
> Using a vertical exploration well, the type designed for conventional gas, it struck a shale formation about 4,100 meters deep yielding a daily gas flow of 11,500 cubic meters.
> 
> It was a start. But for commercial production, shale gas needs a different type of well -- one drilled horizontally and used to pump in ******** of sand, water and chemicals to crack open channels in the rock for the gas to flow through.
> 
> The technique is called hydraulic fracturing, or "fracking", and it has opened up gas reserves trapped in rocks with little permeability -- reserves hitherto seen as too difficult and too expensive to exploit.
> 
> Sinopec plans to drill its first horizontal shale gas well around June in Fuling, not far from Yuanba and in the same geological Sichuan basin -- China's most prolific gas producing region.
> 
> Hydraulic fracking has provoked opposition from environmentalists who say the injection of chemicals contaminates water tables, concerns that are vividly depicted in the documentary Gasland.
> 
> The Oscar-nominated film showed tap water in the homes of families living near drilling sites in Pennsylvania turning a foul color and catching fire when touched with a lighter.(Gasland: A film by Josh Fox).
> 
> Energy companies say there is no evidence that fracking has contaminated water supplies. But the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency said in March it would begin to take a closer look at the impact of shale gas drilling on both human health and the environment.
> 
> Shale's green credentials have also been questioned.
> 
> A study released last week by professors at Cornell said that while shale gas burns much cleaner than coal, it also leaks more methane in production, whether accidentally or through releases designed to relieve well pressure.
> 
> The research, led by Cornell University ecology professor Robert Howarth and published in the journal Climatic Change Letters, raised howls of protest from the gas industry, which said the study used flawed data and the document was political.
> 
> "Compared to coal, the footprint of shale gas is at least 20 percent greater and perhaps more than twice as great on the 20-year horizon ...", the study says.
> 
> The gas industry says producers already have the means to eliminate the bulk of these emissions, and the incentive to do so -- sales of trapped methane were worth $344 million in 2009.
> 
> Fast learners
> Indeed, much is yet to be learned about shale gas, especially in China, which has little expertise in interpreting shale data, a shoddy environmental record, and has only just begun to acquire operational experience with fracking.
> 
> "I have a lot of difficulty understanding the shale resource ... struggling to figure out where are the exact spaces in the rocks that trap the gas and oil," said Wei Zhihong, a shale gas project manager with Chengdu-based Sinopec South Exploration Corp, an exploration unit of number-two energy firm Sinopec Corp.
> 
> It worries him a little because his bosses are so eager to get the latest news on their shale projects in Sichuan.
> 
> "In a little over six months, I was called to take more than 10 trips to Beijing to update the management on shale gas," Wei said. "The company's very top boss on upstream listened in on many of the meetings. I have the feeling our big bosses are very keen on shale gas."
> 
> China's energy giants believe they can pick up the technology fast.
> 
> "We will develop and build our own knowledge based on what the international companies have showed us... we will compare that to our own gas basins and pick and choose the knowledge that is relevant to our own geological conditions," Wei said.
> 
> The United States is home to mostly shallow, broad marine basins, while China has a mix of lake, marine and continent-based structures. The difference in geology may initially result in a higher exploration cost for China and it will need to fine-tune existing fracking techniques.
> 
> "The question remains as to whether U.S. technology can easily be replicated in China. China's geological conditions are more complicated," said Song Yan, a senior researcher with PetroChina.
> 
> It took nearly two decades for U.S. companies to perfect shale gas technology, which requires many more wells being drilled than conventional reservoirs and often lots of failed early wells.
> 
> "Unconventional gas plays need hundreds, and sometimes thousands, of wells. It will be interesting to see if management fatigue develops in large companies -- are they going to continue investing in a statistical project if maybe the first 10 wells don't work?" Wood Mackenzie's Clarke said.
> 
> Chinese firms say they are undaunted by the technical hurdles.
> 
> "You should have confidence in Chinese companies... If many small U.S. firms can do the job, why not big Chinese companies? They simply have not tried it before. Chinese (companies) are extremely good in emulating and imitating, they will get there very quickly," said Zhang at the land ministry.
> 
> Companies may also choose to pick up the know-how from service companies such as Baker Hughes, Halliburton and Schlumberger, probably a quicker route than undergoing the lengthy negotiations that go with sharing equity with energy companies, analysts said.
> 
> Schlumberger, for instance, won a contract to supply Sinopec with long-term, on-demand service on well appraisals that covers both conventional and shale gas, said Sinopec's Wei.
> 
> "Is it a huge opportunity to service companies, or is it just an area in which the Chinese just want to learn what they need to do and then do it on their own?" said Gavin Thompson, Beijing-based head of China gas research of Wood Mackenzie.
> 
> This shale game will largely play out in Sichuan, one of the largest and most inaccessible provinces in China, just north of Tibet, with 87 million people.
> 
> The gas frontier
> Sichuan province is about four times the size of Pennsylvania, the U.S. state which holds the huge Marcellus shale deposit.
> 
> Sichuan is where China's Song Dynasty people invented bamboo wells to drill for salt about 1,000 years ago. Today, the province pumps nearly a quarter of China's total natural gas production.
> 
> One of China's main rice-growing provinces, Sichuan has rich water sources, sitting at the upper reaches of China's longest river, the Yangtze. Access to water is key to shale development because fracking is so water-intensive.
> 
> "If there are any major breakthroughs, they should come from Sichuan," said Guo Tonglou, chief geologist of Sinopec South Exploration Company. "We've done lots of work in the basin."
> 
> Explorers have sunk wells over 7 kms deep and made major discoveries such as Puguang, a conventional gas reservoir with proven reserves of 400 billion cubic meters, one of the country's largest gas fields. Geologists believe shale deposits normally sit close to big conventional reservoirs.
> 
> Few at Chinese firms think money will be a problem once companies prove sizeable reserves can be tapped.
> 
> "Decisions on spending come really quick nowadays if you can convince management it's a good project," said Sinopec's Wei.
> 
> The rising cost of importing gas is imparting some urgency to those decisions.
> 
> China is set to secure nearly a third of its gas consumption through imports by 2020, much of it from costly sources such as gas piped from Turkmenistan and a string of long-term purchase agreements for liquefied natural gas (LNG) from Australia, Qatar and Indonesia. The price of the gas in those contracts is indexed to oil, making them relatively expensive when oil prices are high compared to other fuels.
> 
> A rapid rise in domestic gas reserves, boosted by shale development, would be likely to depress domestic prices and may make China think twice about those LNG deals.
> 
> PetroChina's Chief Financial Officer Zhou Mingchun said in March the company lost 3.7 billion yuan in marketing 4.3 bcm of imported gas last year, mostly from Central Asia, because domestic gas prices were capped lower than import costs.
> 
> Still, China faces huge development costs in bringing shale gas supplies online. It only has 49,000 kms of gas pipeline grids, barely a tenth of the U.S. system, and would need to spend billions of dollars to build infrastructure to pump the gas to market.
> 
> Farmers such as Cui Jinlian, who is planting peas and eggplants by a conventional gas well near Yuanba county in Sichuan, say they've never heard of "shale gas" -- or had any idea it could contaminate the water they use for cooking and farming.
> 
> But Cui is aware the gas under their land has a poisonous component -- hydrogen sulphide (H2S)-- that can kill people. Gas pumped from the Sichuan basin, both conventional and unconventional, is mostly sour gas that contains H2S.
> 
> "It is no good for immediate use. The gas needs to be sent somewhere for processing first," said Cui in her musical Sichuan dialect, while resting by her small vegetable field. Piling up at the backyard of her simple one-story brick house were the dried tree twigs her family uses for cooking.
> 
> She knew also that hydrogen sulphide leaked from an explosion at a PetroChina exploration well in 2004 in Chongqing, killing hundreds of villagers in their sleep.
> 
> "Shale gas is a bit controversial, it can have a negative impact if done improperly," said Johnny Browaeys of CH2M, a U.S. consulting firm providing environmental and engineering services with an office in Shanghai.
> 
> "It's something we need to do right from the very start," said Browaeys, a fluent mandarin speaker who once lived in western China. "You don't want to get into a reputation issue."



Only 5 years until China is the *world's largest economy*?

China to lead world economy

China to lead world economy 



> Tim Colebatch, Canberra
> April 25, 2011.
> 
> CHINA is about to overtake the United States as the world's biggest economy, creating profound changes in the balance of global power.
> 
> In forecasts inserted quietly on its website in recent days, the International Monetary Fund has projected that,* by 2016*, China will overtake the US in real economic output - the first time in the modern era that any country has done so.
> 
> Economic historian Angus Maddison estimated that the Soviet Union at its peak produced only a third as many goods and services as the US; Japan's economy at its peak was still less than half the size of the US economy.
> 
> China's ascension has been startlingly different, in speed and size. If it grows at anything like the 10 per cent rate it has averaged since 1980, its economy will be far bigger than that of the US within a generation.
> 
> Australian National University professor of strategic studies Hugh White said the looming end of US economic dominance marked a turning point for the world, and had serious implications for Australia.
> 
> ''For us, it is the end of a very long cycle in which both our great allies, first Britain, then the United States, have been the strongest economy in the world and the greatest military power,'' Professor White said.
> 
> ''For the first time, the greatest economic power in the world will not be our close ally.
> 
> ''One issue is whether we will have to accommodate an ambitious, growing China that behaves reasonably well, or face an aggressive China that operates without such constraints. Another is how the US responds to China's growing military strength.''
> 
> Professor White said that while the US had confronted more-hostile enemies before - Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union - it had never had to contend with a rival that matched it in economic strength.
> 
> He said this would pose a ''very tough strategic choice'' for Australia as to whether or not to back the US in a conflict.
> 
> China's growth has been unprecedented. In 1980, when its economic reforms were just starting, the IMF estimates the US produced more than 10 times as many goods and services. Even 10 years ago, when China overtook Japan to become the world's second-biggest economy, the US still produced three times as much.
> 
> But since then China's share of global output has doubled, while that of the US has shrunk rapidly. From 25 per cent of global output in 1986, the US share has shrunk to less than 20 per cent and a projected 17.8 per cent by 2016.
> 
> China produced just 2.2 per cent of the world's output in 1980, but this rose to 7 per cent by 2000, 14 per cent now, and is projected to top 18 per cent by 2016.
> 
> By 2016, the IMF estimates, China will be producing more in a fortnight than it did in a year when the reforms began. Over that period, its output would have risen to 30 times its starting level; US output would have risen to 2.7 times its 1980 level.
> 
> The US would still be the world's biggest market. If China keeps its currency heavily undervalued, as it is now, the IMF projects that, in nominal terms, by 2016 the US economy will still be two-thirds larger than China's.
> 
> But this gap would simply reflect currency values. Factor in relative prices, and China's real output of goods and services would be the world's biggest.
> 
> The IMF assumes that China will grow at 9.5 per cent a year over the coming decade, a tad slower than previously, while US
> 
> growth would accelerate from an average of 2.1 per cent over the noughties to 2.75 per cent in the new decade.
> 
> Australia is assumed to average growth of 3.25 per cent, and more or less maintain its place in the world economy, which has changed remarkably little over the past century.
> 
> On Professor Maddison's estimates, Australia in 1913 produced 1.02 per cent of the world's output. On the IMF's figures, this edged up to 1.34 per cent in 1981, is 1.19 per cent now, and will shrink further to 1.11 per cent by 2016.
> 
> This reflects the rapid growth not only of China, but developing countries as a whole. In 1990 they produced just 31 per cent of the world's output, but by 2010 this had risen to almost 48 per cent, and by 2013 most of the globe's output would come from low- and middle-income countries.
> 
> India's growth is projected to continue at more than 8 per cent a year. It is on track to overtake Japan next year to become the world's third-biggest economy in real output.
> 
> The relative weight of Japan and the European Union is declining rapidly. On IMF projections, by 2016 Japan would account for just 5 per cent of global output, down from 10 per cent a generation earlier, while China and the US would have overtaken the EU's output.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China-Taiwan: Banking on closer ties



> April 25, 2011 2:00 pm by Robin Kwong .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past two years of improving relations between China and Taiwan have already delivered a number of firsts. Monday provided another historic moment when Chinese and Taiwanese banking regulators met for the first time ever, in Taipei.
> 
> Despite past political tensions, enterprising Taiwanese had long been doing business in China. However, it was only until after a financial memorandum of understanding was signed in 2009 that Taiwanese banks were able to follow suit.
> 
> Progress had been slow, hampered partly by the fact that Taiwanese banks are not initially allowed to do any renminbi business, and in many areas they are restricted by the same rules governing foreign banks  even though those foreign banks have had several years head start on the Taiwanese. Some, like Fubon, have made headway by focusing on certain regions of China to expand rather than doing so nationally.
> 
> There was therefore great hope that Mondays meeting, which was to be the first of a series of regular meetings between the regulators, would yield further liberalisation. In particular, the Chinese were looking for Taiwan to allow Chinese banks to set up more than just a representative office on the island, while the Taiwanese wanted China to let their banks do renminbi business quicker, and to get more details on what preferential treatment they would be entitled to under the broad trade deal, called Ecfa, signed last year.
> 
> That, however, failed to happen. As Kuei Hsien-nung, director-general of the Banking Bureau of Taiwans Financial Supervisory Commission, said after the meetings on Monday, there were three things that needed to be done to further develop cross-Strait banking cooperation: The first is that [the regulators] have to meet. The second is that we have to be able to communicate with each other, and the third is that we need to reach consensus on certain issues to do with market access and regulations, he said.
> 
> Today, we have accomplished the first two. The third may take a bit more time, Mr Kuei added.
> 
> Fan Wenzhong, head of the international department at the China Banking Regulatory Commission, said: A lot of journalists may focus on specific issues or whether certain breakthroughs have been made [at this meeting] but we think that the more important accomplishment was that a system has been put in place. Banks on both sides of the Strait have already started operating on the other side, but until now there has been no conduit to resolve any issues.
> 
> In other words, Mondays meeting was more of a meet-and-greet. The real, substantial talks wont happen until next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to be No. 1 economy by 2016: reports - People's Daily Online* April 26, 2011 

*International organizations appear to be competing as to which one can conjure up the most impressive scenario of China's rising economic clout, but the boldest version to date allegedly belongs to the International Monetary Fund (IMF), which predicts Beijing will take a mere five years to become the world's largest economy.*






As bets continue on how soon China will take the crown, some economists poured cold water on such projections, calling them flattery that mask the true gap between the Chinese and US economies.

*China's economic output will overtake that of the US in 2016 and amount to $19 trillion in purchasing power parity (PPP) terms, a recent IMF report said*, according to the Singapore-based Lianhe Zaobao newspaper.

*The projection, reportedly mentioned quietly on the IMF's website in recent days,* could not be found by the Global Times online.

The IMF representative office in China did not confirm the report, while the institution's headquarters in the US could not be reached for comment on Monday.


*Having produced just 2.2 percent of the world's economic output in 1980* at the outset of its reform and opening-up period, China's share of the world economy had* risen to 7 percent by 2000.*

*It now stands at 14 percent and is expected to top the list by 2016 with 18 percent of the total amount, with the US down on 17.7 percent, according to the IMF predictions.*

This transformation will see China become able to produce more in a fortnight by 2016 than it did in a year when the reforms began.

Derek Scissors, a research fellow in Asian economic policy at The Heritage Foundation, a think-tank based in Washington, *said PPP is one of the reasons behind recent claims that China's economy may surpass the US since China's PPP-adjusted GDP figure was nearly $10 trillion in 2010, much higher than the official $5.88 trillion released by China's National Statistics Bureau.*

*He admitted that using PPP is a step in the right direction in comparing the two economies but that multiple pitfalls remained.*

*"For economies as large and diverse as those of the US and China, differences in purchasing power within each country are huge. It is almost meaningless to find an average price for all of the US or all of China,"* Scissors wrote on his Reuters blog.

*"Perhaps even more important in comparing two economies, PPP changes over time. Because prices change at different rates in different places, purchasing power comparisons made at one point can be quite misleading just a few years later, and even more misleading when projected forward in time," *he said.

The discussion of when, if not whether, China will overtake the US is unstoppable since Japan was officially bumped off as the second-largest economy, but *Chinese officials and analysts have tended toward sobriety in reminding people that China is still an emerging nation that faces plenty of development problems.*

*According to previous projections by the World Bank, Goldman Sachs and other institutions, China is on course to overtake the US to be the No. 1 sometime around 2025.*

Zhou Shijian, a senior researcher with the Center for US-China Relations at Tsinghua University, *told the Global Times that this is an attempt by the West to flatter China.*

*The US has three major advantages in terms of economic development, *Zhou noted.

*"Look at the sheer size of its economy  nearly three times that of China. The US invests hugely in research and development and therefore remains strong in innovation, which China badly lacks. Moreover, through the dollar, the US is able to transfer risks to other countries by printing more bank notes,"* Zhou said.

*"China is at the low-end of the global economic chain, so the first thing to do to catch up with the US is to invest more into technological research, as well as adjust and upgrade the economic structure,"* he noted.

Jia Kang, director of the Institute of Fiscal Science under the Ministry of Finance, added that *China's future economic development will be restrained by limited natural resources and the environmental cost of its rapid development.*

*"China is undergoing radical changes to its mode of development, which means it has both robust growing power and fierce conflicts,"* Jia told the Global Times on Monday.

*To maintain high-speed growth in the next decade*, Jia said *China has to tackle its rising social problems, such as the uneven wealth distribution.*

*China's GDP growth eased in the first quarter of the year to 9.7 percent year-on-year, down from 9.8 percent in the final three months of 2010, while its CPI figure reached a new high of 5.4 percent in March.*

Li Qian contributed to this story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Chinese uncertainties skews well-being survey 


> Source: Global Times [21:22 April 25 2011] Comments By Jia Jinjing
> 
> According to the Wall Street Journal, Gallup's 2010 global well-being survey, issued last week, offered polling data that sharply contravenes the favorable view of China's improving living standards. The data suggested only 12 percent of Chinese people thought of themselves as "thriving," 71 percent saw themselves "struggling" and 17 percent "suffering."
> 
> This report has been widely cited in the Chinese media, with many recycled stories headlined things like "Chinese people feel less happy than Iraqis" in order to sensationalize the survey results.
> But the Chinese media have mistaken the aim of the survey. Gallup's well-being survey is intended to discern a people's subjective judgment of their current and future circumstances. The Chinese media used the survey data as if it was a final judgment of people's happiness.
> Errors occurred while translating the English sociological jargon into plain Chinese. The measurement of well-being, according to the original poll, was divided into three distinct categories, namely "thriving," "struggling" and "suffering." They were then carelessly translated into Chinese words more or less meaning "happy and satisfied," "tough" and "destitute."
> 
> In fact, an explicit inquiry into respondents' financial circumstance is exactly what Gallup tries to avoid. After all the data is quite often used to draw the correlation between state of well-being and income. It doesn't make any sense if Gallup directly survey people's state of financial success, such as whether they are "destitute."
> Perhaps "struggling" is literally close to "tough." But in Gallup's own outline this isn't the case.
> 
> Here is how Gallup describes "struggling," "Well-being that is moderate or inconsistent. These respondents have moderate views of their present life situation or moderate or negative views of their future. They are either struggling in the present, or expect to struggle in the future. They report more daily stress and worry about money than the 'thriving' respondents, and more than double the amount of sick days. They are more likely to smoke, and are less likely to eat healthy."
> 
> Clearly, the above definition of Gallup's "struggling" isn't such a negative term or one suggests people are enduring considerable hardship. The state of being "struggling" is moderate, sometimes tough, but definitely uncertain. The respondents that are struggling are perhaps occasionally worried and stressed. But they are also possibly just fine.
> 
> Besides, by the definition, people who are worried about their health problems will more likely choose to report they are "struggling." It is difficult for foreigners to grasp the idea that most adult Chinese are worried about their health, while at the same time fitness training in China isn't at all popular.
> 
> Given Chinese pessimism about health, it is not surprising that many Chinese respondents, even if they are "thriving," would choose to say they were "struggling."
> 
> Therefore, the Gallup research is subjective. Its subjectivity invalidates a global comparison that suspiciously highlights China's "failure." And while Gallup interviewed over a thousand respondents in China, sampling is often difficult in so large and diverse a nation.
> But despite these problems, the Gallup survey is still useful. The successful correlation between its polling data and income per capita still suggests that surveys on well-being give us creditable information.
> The question is whether we can correctly interpret the information or just want to say something by borrowing information we barely understand.
> 
> Gallup is right on one point, that 71 percent of Chinese are struggling. But perhaps they are struggling to live better and they will succeed.
> The author is a Beijing-based consultant. opinion@globaltimes.com.cn





> Please respect FT.com's ts&cs and copyright policy which allow you to: share links; copy content for personal use; & redistribute limited extracts. Email ftsales.support@ft.com to buy additional rights or use this link to reference the article - FT.com / Companies / Industrial Goods - Focus on deals high up value chain
> 
> 
> 
> Focus on deals high up value chain
> 
> By Peter Marsh
> 
> Published: April 25 2011 22 :03 | Last updated: April 25 2011 22 :03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _China National Bluestar bought Elkem, a Norway-based supplier of high-purity silicon for the solar power industry last January_
> 
> Chinese companies are preparing for a wave of investments in Europe in engineering and technology as part of an effort to find new markets and gain greater control of global supply chains, according to bankers and industry experts.
> 
> This comes amid exhortations from Beijing encouraging Chinese companies to go global and put down roots overseas rather than rely on exports. Clive Whiley, chief executive of financial services group Evolution Securities China, says many Chinese companies view Europe as a better place to expand than the US on grounds of what they believe to be a less protectionist attitude to inward investments by China.
> 
> The Chinese groups are targeting businesses with expertise in machinery, materials and specialised components, fields where many European businesses occupy strong positions.
> 
> Mr Whiley says Chinese companies find the idea of buying these businesses a good way to complement their expertise in low-cost manufacturing with skills higher up the value chain.
> 
> In the six months to the end of March 2011, Chinese businesses invested $64.3bn in Europe in acquisitions, trade deals and loan agreements. This was more than double the comparable figure over the previous 11 quarters. Engineering and manufacturing have been a key focus, according to London bank Grisons Peak.
> 
> Recent moves by Chinese businesses into Europe included Januarys $2bn acquisition by China National Bluestar of Elkem, a Norway-based supplier of high-purity silicon for the solar power industry. Blue-star has also bought a former Courtaulds factory in the UK, which is a centre of expertise in carbon fibre technology.
> 
> Bluestar is keen to use some of the know-how from the European businesses by transferring technology to Chinese plants.
> 
> Another rationale to these moves is that gaining access to specific groups of customers would be difficult to address through Chinese companies own efforts, says Richard Orders, head of Asia at US investment group Moelis.
> 
> Many Chinese companies see European deals as a short cut to a customer base, he adds. Businesses around the world might, for instance, be comfortable with buying high-tech equipment from a European supplier, whereas they would be less likely to do so if the supplier was Chinese and had a less established track record.
> 
> One case of a Chinese enterprise buying in Europe mainly to reach a new group of customers was the 2007 purchase by Northern Heavy Industries, a Chinese machinery company, of NFM, a leading French supplier of specialised tunnelling equipment to companies working around the world on underground railway projects.
> 
> The UK seems to have prompted a special interest. A lot of Chinese businesses believe that Britain has some interesting privately owned engineering businesses that are under-valued, says one UK banker.
> 
> Dynex Semiconductor, a British leader in specialist electronic devices for controlling electric motors, was bought three years ago by China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock, one of Chinas two biggest makers of railway vehicles.
> 
> One of the motivations was to use some of Dynexs technology in the manufacture of motors for high-speed trains in China.
> 
> Paul Taylor, Dynexs chief executive, says the deal has benefited the UK company. The Chinese owner has been very supportive and has helped us to move into a new market [China] which previously wed have been unable to address.
> 
> Some observers have warned of the possibilities of Chinese deals in Europe foundering because of a lack of understanding by the Chinese owners of European business practices.
> 
> Several Chinese investments in the Germany machine tool industry have failed to meet their owners original aspirations, says Helmut Hammer, president of Berlin consultancy H&C Hammer.
> .
> Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2011. You may share using our article tools. Please don't cut articles from FT.com and redistribute by email or post to the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

The following articles are about Chinese mergers and acquisitions (M&A) in Europe

Family values galvanise toolmaker


> By Daniel Schäfer in Frankfurt
> 
> Published: April 25 2011 22 :03 | Last updated: April 25 2011 22 :03
> 
> Faced with the need to expand in emerging markets to revive growth, Emag brought in the Pan family as an investor
> 
> When Emag, the German machine toolmaker, saw its revenues halve in 2009, its owner decided to take radical measures.
> 
> Faced with an urgent need to expand in emerging markets to stimulate growth, Norbert Heßbrüggen, chairman, revived a pre-crisis plan to bring in a befriended Chinese family as an investor.
> 
> In late 2010, Jiangsu Jinsheng Industry, owned by the Pan family, bought a 50 per cent stake in Emag, creating the first German company to be owned jointly by a domestic and a Chinese family.
> 
> If you cant beat em, join em, Mr Heßbrüggen, 76, says.
> 
> In the long run we would have faced difficulties as a Europe-centred company. This is the main reason weve done this .
> 
> The deal is part of a push by Chinese companies into Germanys sprawling Mittelstand engineering sector, where a trickle of smaller takeovers in the past few years, from machine toolmaker Schiess to solar specialist KSL Kuttler, is expected to turn into a stream that will include larger deals.
> 
> We will see many more acquisitions in the future, Thomas Kautzsch, partner at Oliver Wyman, a consultancy, says.
> 
> But while Chinese investors have in the past often snapped up whole companies that were in insolvency or in a steep crisis, Emag is an example of a partnership that some observers see as a potential role model for the industry.
> 
> The deal, initiated with a family dinner at Staufeneck castle close to Emags Salach headquarters, marks a reverse twist of a strategy by German companies to set up joint ventures in China with domestic participants.
> 
> Mr Heßbrüggen says he brought in the Pan family, with whom he had done business for almost five years, to obtain a mixture of fresh capital and Chinese expertise to tap strong demand for cheaper high-quality machinery.
> 
> While Emag now has a Chinese shareholder, it fully owns its Chinese operations and will next year build its first plant in Jintan in the biggest investment in its history.
> 
> The Chinese are moving upstream and we are going downstream.
> 
> We want to broaden our portfolio and to go down in price as much as possible.
> 
> With Asian companies accounting for 60 per cent of machinery demand, he says there had been no other choice for the group, which employs 1,650 people.
> 
> Mr Heßbrüggen, who bought Emag out of insolvency in the early 1990s and turned it into a technological leader for industrial lathes, says there is deep trust with Xue Ping Pan, his Chinese counterpart.
> 
> *In China we find the same virtues as in Germany, such as diligence and willingness to learn.*
> 
> *And we see the same type of entrepreneurial characters evolving there as we had in Germany after the second world war, people who really want to create something.*
> 
> Mr Xue, whose Jiangsu Jinsheng holding is engaged in textiles, cog wheels and other businesses, brings knowledge, cultural advice and sales power, Mr Heßbrüggen says.
> 
> Wolfgang Hummel, an expert in German-Chinese business relations at Berlins HTW university, says Chinese investors offer what Germanys smaller and medium-sized companies need.
> 
> Many Mittelstand companies are having difficulties obtaining bank financing for their export strategy, so they start looking for other partners.
> 
> The Chinese are very pragmatic and dont think about quarterly results as many German banks do.
> 
> Early deals five to 10 years ago were aimed at moving production to China and acquiring German technology on the cheap.
> 
> While most failed, they aroused resentment at Chinese investors that is still difficult to dispel.
> 
> But today, Chinese investors are interested in engineering and other advanced industrial groups, in line with government guidelines recommending Germany as a place to invest in high-tech machinery.
> 
> For some people, this is a worrying trend.
> 
> The Chinese make use of machinery makers financing problems to gain access to the very heart of the German economy, the Mittelstand, the chief executive of one of Germanys biggest industrial groups says.
> 
> If I were a politician, Id do something about it.
> 
> But until now, most Chinese investors have left the companies they bought on a long leash.
> 
> Mr Hummel says: Chinese investors have also learnt to avoid a mistake that is still being made by some German companies in China: they refrain from interfering too much with local management.
> .



Tensions end as Volvo finds stability with Geely


> By Andrew Ward in Stockholm and Patti Waldmeir in Shanghai
> 
> Published: April 25 2011 22 :03 | Last updated: April 25 2011 22 :03
> 
> When Volvo Cars was acquired by Geely of China last year, there was nervousness about what the deal would mean for the Swedish car industry.
> 
> A year on, it is hard to find anyone in Sweden with a bad word to say about the new Chinese owners. Volvo announced in March that it planned to hire up to 1,200 workers in Sweden and Belgium, allaying fears that Geely would shift jobs to China.
> 
> Most of the recruits will be engineers in Volvos home city of Gothenburg, indicating that, while Geely has ambitious plans for Chinese production, most development work will remain in Europe. So far, theyve done everything they said they were going to do, says Aleksandar Zuza, an industry analyst at IF Metall, the main Swedish car workers union. Suppliers are also pleased with the stability brought by Geely after uncertainty when Volvo was a struggling subsidiary of Ford, the US carmaker.
> 
> Some Swedish suppliers are eyeing opportunities to follow their customer into the Chinese market. It is very clear Volvo needs western suppliers to help support its expansion in China, says Svenåke Berglie, head of FKG, the trade organisation for Swedish car parts makers.
> 
> For Volvo managers, there were some initial tensions when the groups traditional focus on safety and energy efficiency jarred with Geelys desire to make bigger, more luxurious cars.
> 
> However, Li Shufu, Geely chairman, told the Financial Times that those disagreements had been resolved and pointed to the stylish Volvo prototype unveiled at last weeks Shanghai Auto show as the result of a consensus. Volvo is run as a standalone company with its own board and mainly Swedish management. Unions say this is an improvement from US ownership when Volvo was a small, oft-neglected part of Ford.
> 
> Saab, Swedens other global car brand, is facing a renewed liquidity crisis a year after being sold by General Motors of the US to Spyker Cars of the Netherlands.
> 
> Spyker is seeking fresh funding from a Russian investor but, based on Volvos experience, many Swedes would prefer to see a Chinese white knight ride to the rescue.




Hungarians pick up pace after Wanhua takeover


> By Chris Bryant in Vienna
> 
> Published: April 25 2011 23 :08 | Last updated: April 25 2011 23 :09
> 
> When Chinas Wanhua Industrial Group took full control of Borsodchem in February in a 1.2bn ($1.7bn) deal, it marked the culmination of an unusually aggressive battle for the Hungarian chemicals maker.
> 
> Situated in Kazincbarcika, in Hungarys deprived north-east region, Borsodchem seemed an unlikely acquisition target for Wanhua, the fast-growing Shanghai-listed producer and marketer of polyurethane raw materials.
> 
> Wanhua had originally planned to enter the European chemicals market by constructing a new plant in the Netherlands but when heavily indebted Borsodchem ran into trouble during the financial crisis, the Chinese pounced.
> 
> But first Wanhua had to overcome the resistance of Permira, the UK buy-out fund, which acquired Borsodchem for 1.6bn in 2006 and was reluctant to involve Wanhua in restructuring talks.
> 
> The Chinese company, backed by a syndicate led by Bank of China, began buying up chunks of Borsodchems mezzanine debt, helping it gain a voice in the talks and ultimately a 38 per cent ownership stake via a debt-for-equity swap.
> 
> Wanhuas intervention secured Borsodchems long-term future and ultimately saved Hungarian jobs, argues Jason Ding, Wanhua chief executive. The Chinese injected 140m to fund the development of a new chemical plant that is set to begin operation in July.
> 
> In the meantime, Wanhua and Borsodchem are busy comparing their respective business processes. Obviously there are differences, said Wolfgang Büchele, Borsodchem chief executive. The pace of Wanhua is faster than the pace that our Hungarian workers were used to.
> 
> Hungary has sought to position itself as a commercial bridgehead for Chinese companies looking to enter European Union and Balkan markets, and its government has gone to great lengths to court new investment. Budapest is already home to a regional branch of Bank of China and boasts a trade centre to help Chinese companies enter Europe. In addition, the Hungarian capital has a bilingual Hungarian-Chinese primary school, a rarity in the region.
> .




Purchase opens doors and minds


> By Giulia Segreti
> 
> Published: April 25 2011 23 :08 | Last updated: April 25 2011 23 :08
> 
> Francesco Albrizio brews Dragon Well green tea bought in eastern China and offers steaming cups to guests in his office, its walls covered with Chinese proverbs.
> 
> As director of the Italian subsidiary of Haier, Mr Albrizio is spearheading the breakthrough of Chinas biggest white goods company into Europe.
> 
> Haier was the first Chinese appliance company to complete an international acquisition. Setting a trend that has been followed by many Chinese companies, Haier began 10 years ago by buying an Italian company in trouble: Meneghetti refrigerators.
> 
> A paradigm has been broken, said Mr Albrizio, who used to work for Whirlpool of the US. Before it was western countries that delocalised in China, now its not like that any more. There are so many reasons to delocalise in the west.
> 
> According to Invitalia, the Italian development agency, Haier is one of 57 Chinese companies in Italy that have bought up an Italian enterprise or that have a shareholding in an Italian company.
> 
> Haiers plant near Padua in northern Italy employs 130 workers; of whom only one is a Chinese national. Products carry a Made in Italy label and are also marketed in Africa. People initially feared the plant would be a sweatshop but now, Mr Albrizio said, people queue up to work here.
> 
> With global sales of $18.2bn in 2009, Haier regards Italy as the gateway to Europe. Gianluca Di Pietro, Haiers general manager for Italy and Greece, said it aimed to double production in Europe this year from a daily output of 380 fridges and freezers last year. Haiers goal, he said, was to be among the top five white goods producers in Europe by 2014.
> 
> Haiers success in establishing a foothold in Italy was supported by its experience in China. It was part of two joint ventures in the 1990s with Italian Indesit, Europes leading home appliances maker, which ended 10 years later when Indesit pulled out of China.
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

April 25, 2011, 9:07 PM 
*Can China really dump the dollar?*

The U.S. dollar is on our minds these days because it is weak and getting weaker. We hear reports that Chinese officials are actively cautioning, scolding and remonstrating the U.S. on its profligate ways because China has a few trillion in reserves, much of it invested in dollar-denominated securities.

And, the falling dollar and Chinas big stake in dollar-denominated securities raises the question, Will China dump the dollar? For investors, I believe a better question is: 
Can China really dump the dollar?

In terms of foreign currencies, I believe there are only two other actual currencies  the Euro and the Japanese Yen  that China could look to other than the dollar. Chinas financial reserves are big enough that the Chinese government has to have its foreign assets denominated in a very large, liquid currency. And, there are not too many of those around other than the U.S. dollar, the Euro and the Yen. For a variety of historical and cultural reasons, I doubt if the Chinese would seriously entertain putting most of their foreign currency and foreign assets holdings in the Japanese Yen, so the currency choice is between the dollar and the Euro.

The Chinese are investing in the Euro, but that is happening in an incremental fashion. As long as the U.S. remains a significant trading partner for Chinas exports, the dollar will be a major currency for Chinese central bank activities. There are those who think the Chinese will dump the dollar and buy Euros on a wholesale basis, but that is unlikely.

However, one other choice is being discussed  the Chinese currency itself, known alternatively as the yuan or renmimbi. Lets go with yuan, but really why cant they just make up their mind?

I have no doubt the Chinese would love to have the yuan as the worlds reserve currency. But, I dont see that happening soon unless they really want to wreak havoc and let loose the dogs of currency and trade war.

What if?

Just to finish the thought, what if China did dump the dollar in a significant way? First, the implications of that are obviously negative for the U.S. economy as the dollar would fall even further under the selling pressure. And, other countries, along with large investors would dump dollars, putting more pressure on it. In order to shore up the dollar, the Federal Reserve would be forced to raise short-term interest rates and, though that would help the dollar, it would hurt the economy in the short run.

However, consider how these events would affect China. Selling its stake in dollar-denominated securities is something that could not be done quickly. So, a precipitous fall in the dollar would reduce the value of all dollar-based securities China continued to hold. Also, assuming the U.S. economy softened under this scenario, exports to America would dry up quite a bit.

Finally, there would be intense political pressure in the U.S. to retaliate by slapping tariffs on Chinese goods and taking other punitive measures. In short, China would also suffer a great deal if it tried to dump the dollar. So, I do not believe they can dump the dollar, but I also believe they are actively seeking other options. In the long run though, it still comes down  and down and down  to the dollar.

Whats next for the dollar?

The big difficulty we face now is that the economy is weak and the Fed likes to have very low interest rates to help the economy begin to grow again. Low interest rates are helpful to overall economic activity, but low rates generally hurt the dollar.

If the Federal Reserve wanted to help out the weak dollar, the response would ideally be to raise interest rates. However, due to serious weakness in the economy, the Fed is hampered in its ability to respond to this situation and I believe it will opt to keep interest rates low well into 2012 in order to promote economic growth. Unfortunately, of course, that means we are likely to have a weak dollar for some time as well.

You may hear various politicians or pundits decrying the weak dollar. However, for decades, our governments philosophy during recessions has been to publicly espouse a strong dollar while also cutting interest rates to strengthen the economy and give unemployment a boost. This has traditionally been done despite the fact that lower interest rates generally lead to a weaker dollar. I dont see anything in the cards that appears to have changed that policy. Therefore, I expect continued pressure on the dollar as the Fed seeks to get economic activity going again.

Huge deficits mean more pressure on the dollar

With huge budget deficits as far as the eye can see, the U.S. Treasury has to issue enormous amounts of Treasury securities. To absorb these securities, the Treasury needs buyers. So, we need China to continue investing. As a result, U.S. fiscal and monetary policy will be increasingly tied to keeping China happy. It enforces a discipline of sorts, but our policy options are going to be increasingly limited and necessarily reactive, rather than pro-active.

The road ahead

The dollar is likely to be weak until the Fed starts raising interest rates, which is unlikely to happen until later next year. So, we will continue to hear lots of noise from Washington and parts eastward about the dollar, but I do not think anyone in the Treasury Department or the Federal Reserve will do anything meaningful about the dollar soon.

As long as this low interest rate trend continues, the dollar will weaken. However, when the dollar snaps back, as it will (if even temporarily), the move will be very quick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to have 900 million cellular phone users this year - People's Daily Online* April 26, 2011






*China becomes the first country to have 900 million cellular phone users*, thanks to the country's rapid economic growth and the government's steadfast efforts to beef up the communications industry, a key sector propping up China. 

*Government statistics show that by the end of March, the country's mobile phone users had hit 889 million, a net rise of 30 million in the first three months this year. Market analysts say the total number of cellular phone users will surpass 900 million sometime in May, or no later than June. *

*The U.S. has 302 million mobile phone users, while India, another rapidly growing Asian economy, had 790 million mobile phone uses now*, sources say.

*China's 3-G networks, which launched in 2009, added 13.5 million new subscribers over the first three months of 2011*. This puts China on track to surpass its 2010 3-G network growth rate, which added 34.7 million users over the course of that year. 

*China's smart-phone sales have helped fuel the increase in 3-G subscribers in the country. While only 21 million smart-phones were sold in 2009, that number tripled to 62 million in 2010. Smart-phone sales in China are expected to reach 95 million for 2011.*

*At the end of 2010, China had 303 million users who used mobile phones to go online, an increase from 230 million from the year before*, according to the China Internet Network Information Center.

By People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to expand cross-border RMB settlement plan - People's Daily Online* April 27, 2011 

*The People's Bank of China (PBOC), China's central bank, plans to expand its pilot plan for using the currency of renminbi in cross-border trade to more regions this year*, an official with the bank said Tuesday.






*"The PBOC aims to expand its pilot plan nationwide this year and introduce a trial project for cross-border renminbi settlement,"* Li Bo, director of the Monetary Policy Bureau of the PBOC, said at a meeting held by the China Banking Association.

*The Chinese government first allowed cross-border renminbi settlement trials in July 2009 to encourage the internationalization of the Chinese currency.*

In June of last year, the government expanded the project to 20 provincial regions.

"The objective of cross-border renminbi trade settlement is to make trading and investing easier and change the currency into a feasible market option through the introduction of supporting policies," Li said.

*According to official figures, total cross-border renminbi transactions hit 506.3 billion yuan ($77.69 billion) in 2010, and such transactions reached 360.3 billion yuan in the first quarter of this year.*

*To facilitate trade and investment, the central bank will continue to promote off-shore renminbi trade settlement and open up the domestic financial market to allow more overseas banks to enter China's interbank market*, Li said.

*In addition, the central bank will sign currency swap deals with more countries to encourage currency cooperation and promote bilateral trade and investment,* he added.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's South-to-North Water Diversion roll-out in full swing - People's Daily Online* April 27, 2011







*Key Data*

*Eventual Diverted Volume*

44.8 billion cubic metres per year

*Eastern Route *

14.8 billion cubic metres per year

*Central Route*

13.0 billion cubic metres per year

*Western Route*

17.0 billion cubic metres per year

*Diversion Extent*

* Eastern Route *

1,156km

*Central Route*

1,267km

*The construction officially started on the projects along the main line of the middle route of the South-to-North Water Diversion Project that will connect the routes southern Yellow River section with its Yangtze River section*, Zhang Ye, deputy head of the South-to-North Water Diversion Office (SNWDO) under the State Council, said at the site of a project near the Tuanhe River of Nanyan, Henan Province on April 25. 

This marks not only the initiation of the project connecting the middle routes southern Yellow River section with its Yangtze River section, but also that all major engineering projects along the trunk line of the middle route of the South-to-North Water Diversion Project have begun construction. 

*According to the construction schedule, the major engineering projects of the South-to-North Water Diversion Projects first-phase middle route will be completed at the end of 2013, and water will be introduced into the entire route after the flood season in 2014.*

*Statistics from the SNWDO show that the cumulative investments in the eastern and first-phase middle routes reached 115 billion yuan by the end of March 2011, including 23 billion in central budget investments, 11 billion yuan in central budget funds, 11 billion yuan in south-to-north water diversion funds, 36 billion yuan in major national water project construction funds and 34 billion yuan in loans.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's foreign aid comes with 'no strings attached' - People's Daily Online* April 27, 2011

While China's booming economy has allowed it to become a major provider of aid to other countries, analysts warned that Beijing needs to adjust its foreign aid policy to fit the fast-changing world.

At a press briefing on Tuesday, Vice Minister of Commerce Fu Ziying outlined the White Paper on China's Foreign Aid released by the State Council Information Office.

*"China does not attach any political strings to its aid. Our foreign aid programs are based on the principles of equality, mutual benefit and mutual development,"* Fu said.* "Many developing countries lack hospitals and roads. Our aid is concentrated on sectors where they need it most."*

*According to the white paper, by the end of 2009, China had provided 256.29 billion yuan ($39.27 billion) in aid to foreign countries, including 106.2 billion yuan in grants, 76.54 billion yuan in interest-free loans and 73.55 billion yuan in concession loans.*

*The aid went to 161 countries and more than 30 international and regional organizations. Since 2004, the country's budgeted foreign aid has increased at an annual rate of 29.4 percent.*

Yin Jiwu, a professor from the School of International Relations and Diplomacy at Beijing Foreign Studies University, *said that unconditional aid does not always result in a win-win situation.*

According to The Economist,* although China deserves credit for helping millions of Africans, its unconditional aid may indirectly facilitate corruption in the region, resulting in faulty projects that in turn damage China's image.*

*The lack of transparency in aid deals between African countries and Beijing also helps embezzlers and fuels suspicion*, the magazine added.

Pang Zhongying, a professor at the School of International Studies of the Renmin University of China, *told the Global Times that it is time for China to attach conditions to its aid.*

*"With the scale of aid growing every year, its selfless nature may draw suspicion from taxpayers about exactly how the aid is used, especially when it goes to a country with a terrible record of corruption,"* Pang said.

*"We also need to send independent inspectors to check the usage of the aid money, including the details of all the spending, the quality of the project and its impact on the local economy, environment and society. In this way we can improve transparency of our aid and avoid being linked to misconduct,"* he added.

Evan A. Feigenbaum, adjunct senior fellow for East, Central, and South Asia with the US-based Council on Foreign Relations, wrote in a commentary for Foreign Policy that *Beijing should also change its habit of acting alone and rarely coordinating its foreign aid strategies or programs with other countries.*

*China is both an investor and a donor of aid. As its power grows, it will face even greater pressure to abandon a solo approach, and will deal with contradictions between its own lending policies and the practices of major multilateral lending institutions*, Feigenbaum said.

According to the white paper,* by the end of 2009, China had signed debt-relief agreements with 50 countries. The total amount of debt easing came to more than 25 billion yuan.*

Wang Fan, a professor of international relations at the Beijing Foreign Affairs University, said that foreign aid is not charity, adding that *China needs to improve its aid mechanism and increase cooperation with other countries and international organizations.*

Separately, Fu responded to criticism that China's aid to Africa is given with an eye to the continent's resources by saying the help stems from friendship.

*"Africa is an important destination for China's foreign aid because the region has the highest density of developing countries. Less than 30 percent of African countries' oil exports go to China. It is nonsense to say we are there only for resources,"* Fu said, adding that China is also helping countries such as Mali, which does not have discernible natural resources.

According to Fu, *since China's foreign aid program began in 1950, more than 700 Chinese workers have died in projects in Africa.*

Huang Jingjing and Liu Meng contributed to this story

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's top 500 firms eyed for int'l board - People's Daily Online* April 27, 2011 






The lobby of HSBC Bank Company Ltd's newly built headquarters in Shanghai. According to media reports, the world's top companies, including HSBC Holdings PLC, are likely to be listed on the international board of the Shanghai Stock Exchange. Provided to China Daily China will likely allow some of the world's top 500 companies to float shares in its A-share market as it prepares the launch of an international board in Shanghai, Chinese media reported on Tuesday. 

After considering the views of many parties, the regulator has come to the conclusion that the international board should first consider companies on the world's top 500 list, the China Securities Journal reported on Tuesday, citing a source it described as authoritative. But the report said that the authorities haven't decided whether red-chip companies - domestic companies that are registered overseas - will be allowed to list on the international board. 

A press officer at the China Securities Regulatory Commission told China Daily on Tuesday that there is still no timetable for the launch of the long-awaited international board and the delay may be caused by the lack of agreement among higher-level officials and concerns of the Hong Kong Stock Exchange, a potential competitor of the Shanghai bourse in the market of new share sales. 

Some government departments believe that the board should focus on the red chips in the initial stage while others wanted the board to focus on the world's top multinationals, according to industry players. 

Local media reported earlier this month that China's securities regulator may allow about 10 foreign companies in the first batch of listings on the international board. The 10 companies will comprise multinational corporations such as HSBC Holdings PLC and Unilever PLC, as well as foreign-incorporated Chinese firms such as China Mobile Limited and China National Offshore Oil Corp, the 21st Century Business Herald reported, citing a government proposal. Foreign companies looking to list in Shanghai must have a market capitalization of at least 30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) and a combined three-year net profits of at least 3 billion yuan, according to the proposal. The companies must have posted a net profit of at least 1 billion yuan in the most recent 12 months, the proposal said. 

China has long said it plans to open its stock market to foreign listings because it wants to raise the global profile of Shanghai, which aims to become an international financial center. The government also hopes the board will broaden investment channels for its swelling yuan savings. 

There had been constant speculation about an immediate launch of the international board since 2009. Fang Xinghai, director-general of the Shanghai Financial Services Office, said late last year that the city government was hoping to launch the board in 2011. Rules for the international board are largely ready, although no timetable for its launch has been set, Geng Liang, president of the Shanghai Stock Exchange, said in March. 

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*First underground unit of Three Gorges project to run in May - People's Daily Online* April 27, 2011

The water filling experiment of the No.32 unit of the Three Gorges underground power station was launched on April 26, marking its entrance into the water debugging stage. 






According to plans, *the first unit of the Three Gorges underground power station will be officially put into production in May 2011 if the water debugging is completed smoothly.*

*Engineers launched a series of experiments on April 26 including pressure steel pipe water filling, volute water filling, the opening and closing of the water intake gate and the water supply system adjustment, and the experimental data shows that various functions of the unit are stable*, according to the Department of the Three Gorges Underground Power Station Mechanical and Electrical Installation Project under the China Gezhouba Group Corporation.

According to plans, *the unit will also undergo experiments on idling, thermal stability and rotor balance weight in the next week* and make final preparations for the production and power generation.

*Three units out of the total six units of the Three Gorges underground power station are planned to be put into production before the flood season of 2011, and the progress of the installation and adjustment of the No.32 unit, which is planned to be the first unit to generate electricity, is smooth and efficient. In addition, the other two power units are now also implementing assembly and online debugging in accordance with plans.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

*World Bank raises China 2011 GDP forecast, urges more tightening*

BEIJING, April 28 | Wed Apr 27, 2011 11:29pm EDT 

BEIJING, April 28 (Reuters) - The World Bank on Thursday raised its forecast of China's economic growth in 2011 for the second time in as many months and said it was too early for Beijing to halt policy tightening, not least because of inflationary risks. 

In its latest quarterly update of the world's second-largest economy, the bank slashed its projection of China's 2011 current account surplus to 3.6 percent of gross domestic product -- comfortably below the 4 percent ceiling mooted by U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner for G20 countries. 

Following stronger-than-expected outcomes in the past two quarters, GDP is now likely to expand 9.3 percent in 2011, slower than last year's 10.3 percent clip but still a "healthy" rate, the World Bank said. 

It had forecast 9.0 percent in a regional survey in March and 8.7 percent in its previous China update last November. 

The bank, which pencilled in GDP growth of 8.7 percent for 2012, said there were risks both ways to its forecasts, although the report accentuated the downside dangers. 

As a result, flexibility in both monetary and fiscal policy was key. 

"The macro stance needs to be normalised fully to address macro risks including on inflation and the property market," the report said. 

The bank raised its forecast of year-average consumer price inflation this year to 5.0 percent. Just last month it had projected 4.7 percent; in November it was expecting 3.3 percent. 

Nevertheless, the bank said inflation, which rose to a 32-month high of 5.4 percent in the year to March, was unlikely to climb further as food price increases were slowing. 

The higher global commodity prices that have helped fuel Chinese inflation prompted the World Bank to scale back its forecast of China's 2011 current account surplus to $264 billion from $356 billion in November. 

That would reduce the surplus to 3.6 percent of GDP from 5.1 percent in 2010 and 10.1 percent as recently as 2007. 

The World Bank said strong domestic demand and relative price changes has reduced the relative importance of external trade for China. The share of exports in GDP, for example, fell to 29 percent last year from a peak of 39 percent in 2006. 

The yuan's real exchange rate has also risen more than commonly assumed if measured against the broadest measure of inflation -- China's GDP deflator -- instead of the narrower consumer price index. 

By this gauge, the currency rose 6.6 percent a year on average against the dollar between 2005 and 2010 and by 5.5 percent a year against a basket of currencies of China's trading partners, the bank calculated. 

"It is not fully clear what the main reasons are behind these rapid relative price increases and whether they will be sustained. Nonetheless, they have been a major factor in China's catch-up in recent years," the report said. 

The global financial crisis had also contributed to the partial external rebalancing by sapping demand for Chinese exports and prompting a massive stimulus by Beijing that boosted home-grown demand. 

Whether these trends are sustained will depend on China's policies and global developments, the bank added. (Reporting by Alan Wheatley; Editing by Jacqueline Wong)


----------



## hembo

*China c.banker eyes explosive growth in securitisation*

BEIJING, April 28 | Wed Apr 27, 2011 11:50pm EDT 

BEIJING, April 28 (Reuters) - China needs to urgently securitise part of its huge stockpile of bank loans to help stimulate growth in the banking and financial sectors, a vice central bank governor said on Thursday. 

The size of China's asset-backed securities and mortgage-backed securities could explode to 3 trillion yuan ($460.7 billion) in the next five years, nearly 45 times of the 67 billion yuan now, Liu Shiyu, a vice governor at the People's Bank of China, told a forum in Beijing. 

"We have about 50 trillion yuan in outstanding bank loans. If we can securitise 5 percent of them in the coming five years, we can grow the market," Liu said. 

The global financial crisis of 2007 and 2008 gave the securitisation business a bad name because it had contributed to the meltdown in the U.S. housing market. 

But Liu argued that banks and investors alike can benefit from more securitisation: it will allow banks to set aside less capital for loan provisions, and individuals will have more investment choices. 

Right now, Chinese savers have few places to put their cash apart from bank deposits, the stock market and the property market. The concentration of money in real estate investments has driven up home prices to record levels. 

As part of a trial, China has created 17 asset securitisation deals to date, issuing 67 billion yuan worth of securities based on mortgages and other loan assets, Liu said. 

The world financial crisis that followed the collapse of the U.S. housing market has made Beijing wary of embracing financial innovation and derivative products. 

Even so, Liu said it is time for China to roll out securitisation in a big way. 

"It has never been so urgent to develop asset securitisation," he said. "A trial programme or even a bigger trial programme is certainly not enough." 

($1 = 6.512 yuan) (Reporting by Zhou Xin and Koh Gui Qing; Editing by Jacqueline Wong)


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

India overtaking China? Not so fast


> April 28, 2011 3:35 pm by Akanksha Awal .
> 
> As census results from the worlds two most populous countries pour in, the China India demographic transition debate rages on.
> 
> The rate of population growth in China has slowed to less than 6 per cent over the past decade, while in India it surged ahead by almost 18 per cent. Indias population is on track to become the biggest in the world by 2030.
> 
> But will India be able to transform its demographic transition into long-term sustainable economic growth?
> 
> China was home to 1.34bn people in 2010, the latest census shows. The figure is lower than analyst forecasts of 1.4bn, and the rate of population growth, at 5.8 per cent over the past decade, is little more than half the 11.7 per cent growth in the decade to 2000.
> 
> By contrast, Indias provisional census results, released in early April, suggest the countrys population grew by 17.6 per cent over the past decade to 1.2bn. Even though the rate of population growth in India also declined, from 21.5 per cent in the decade to 2000, Indias population should overtake Chinas during the next two decades.
> 
> Many economics predict a promising future for India as it reaps the benefits of the demographic dividend  a major component of its recent success.
> 
> Indias population is younger than Chinas. The country will add 26 per cent to the worlds total working population over the next ten years. These young workers will drive the economy, adding to the savings rate and fuelling investment.
> 
> In contrast, Chinas population will reach an inflection point during the next decade. The share of elderly people in its population will grow more quickly than that of young workers, adding to strains on labour costs and producing a decline in household savings.
> 
> China, the argument goes, has already reaped the benefits of a large working-age population and within the next two decades will be weighed down by the burden of an ageing population, much like the advanced economies of today.
> 
> Chinas dependency ratio (the number of working-age people supporting children and the elderly) declined 2.9 per cent in the five years from 2005 to 2010, while Indias dependency ratio in 2010 declined 7.7 per cent  almost double that of China  according to calculations by the Population Foundation of India based on UN data.
> 
> The UN expects Indias age dependency ratio to go on improving, from 55.6 per cent in 2010 to 47.2 per cent in 2025, as CNN Money reports. Meanwhile, an increasing number of Chinese working-age people will support dependents, with the ratio rising from 39.1 per cent in 2010 to 45.8 per cent in 2025.
> 
> But in spite of the figures, many questions remain over whether India will be able to successfully integrate its younger population in a growing economy.
> 
> India is theoretically expected to benefit from a young population, but if the country is unable to train its people then a very large young untrained population can become a liability for the country, Dr Amitendu Palit, head of development and programmes at the National University of Singapore, told beyondbrics.
> 
> According to Palits research from 2009, although India is adding 12.8m people to its workforce every year, the total capacity to train in the country is a quarter of the requirement, at 3.1m places.
> 
> China has shown more foresight in handling its challenges. It has done well in training its people to moderate levels and has brought most of its urban populations under social security programmes, unlike India, he added.
> 
> Sona Sharma of the Population Foundation of India agrees, up to a point:
> 
> India faces a huge challenge in terms of training its people, but the challenge is not impossible to overcome. There is an awareness amongst the policymakers and business leaders alike about the extent of the challenge, and I am positive about it, she said.
> 
> Indias business leaders and policy makers face a huge challenge in equipping the countrys population with the skills to integrate into the global workforce. But one thing is clear: the pressure on India in terms of the resources, land-man ratio, skills training and infrastructure will continue to be higher than those in China for the next three decades.



Profits rise at China banks despite tightening


> By Jamil Anderlini in Beijing
> 
> Published: April 28 2011 22 :20 | Last updated: April 28 2011 22 :20
> 
> Chinas largest state-owned banks continued to earn strong profits in the first quarter of the year in spite of monetary tightening and rules that now require lenders to hold more than one-fifth of their deposits in reserve at the central bank.
> 
> Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, the worlds biggest bank by market value, reported a first quarter net profit of Rmb53.8bn ($8.3bn), up 29 per cent from the same period a year earlier, while the smaller but more international Bank of China notched up a profit of Rmb33.4bn, up 27.7 per cent from a year earlier.
> 
> The profits were bigger than analysts had expected but showed signs of slowing from last years rapid increases. ICBCs net profit rose 32 per cent from a year earlier in the fourth quarter of last year, while BOCs profit rose 34 per cent in the same period.
> 
> Agricultural Bank of China, which reported its results on Wednesday, said its first quarter net profit grew 36 per cent from a year earlier, a market-beating performance but a lot slower than its fourth-quarter growth of 83 per cent.
> 
> Chinas central bank has raised interest rates four times since October but bankers say this has had relatively little impact on the banks, which earn almost all of their income from government-set interest rate margins.
> 
> The chairman of ICBC, Jiang Jianqing, told the FT in a recent interview that he expected the impact of rising interest rates on his bank to be largely neutral because any drop in borrowing demand was offset by higher income from interest margins.
> 
> Increases in the reserve requirement ratio, or the portion of overall deposits banks are required to keep in reserve at the central bank, have been more frequent than interest rate rises and had more of an effect on profitability, analysts said.
> 
> ICBC president Yang Kaisheng told reporters in March that every 0.5 percentage point increase in banks reserve requirement ratio could reduce ICBCs interest income by about Rmb700m. After another rise in the reserve requirement ratio last week, Chinese banks must hold 20.5 per cent of customer deposits with the central bank.
> 
> Due to government efforts aimed at cooling inflation and overheating in the economy, I expect there will a clear slowdown in bank profits compared with last years 30 per cent growth, says Guo Tianyong, director of the Chinese banking industry research centre at the Central University of Finance and Economics in Beijing.
> .




China digs deep to reshape its coal industry


> By Leslie Hook
> 
> Published: April 28 2011 19 :15 | Last updated: April 28 2011 19 :15
> 
> In the dusty grey hills of Shanxi province, Chinas coal heartland, a valley of coal mines is silent. Driving towards a coking coal mine that has been idle since 2009, Laby Wu, chief financial officer of Puda Coal, observes: A year ago this road would have been full of coal trucks.
> 
> The mine shafts have been closed because of the giant coal consolidation project that has swept through Shanxi during the past two years. It is starting to spread to neighbouring coal-producing regions as well, part of a government reorganisation that has had far-reaching implications not only for China, but also for global coal markets.
> 
> When China, the worlds largest coal producer and consumer, suddenly became a net importer of thermal coal in 2009 on the back of Beijings clampdown on illegal and unsafe mining in Shanxi, the shift helped propel global thermal coal prices. Today, Chinas own production of coal  and the challenges to get it to where it is needed  is increasingly pivotal for global coal markets. This year, miners and Asia-based utilities settled the annual contracts for 2011-2012 at a record high of $130 a tonne, up 32.6 per cent from $98 a tonne of 2010-2011.
> 
> Chinese coal spot prices have been rising steadily this year, and the benchmark Bohai Rim steam coal index hit Rmb808 a tonne April 27, up from Rmb774 per tonne on January 26, immediately before new year in China. Traders say the domestic spot market is very tight right now, and Chinese officials have warned that some provinces could experience electricity shortages in the hot summer months when people turn on air-conditioning.
> 
> However the long-term picture might not be quite as bullish. Large rail infrastructure projects in China are poised to bring fresh sources of coal supplies online, and at the same time the consolidation programme will give policymakers in Beijing more say about how and where coal is produced.
> 
> These projects have left the global coal industry divided over whether China will be a net importer of thermal coal in the long term, supporting high prices and lifting the share price of miners such as London-listed Xstrata and Bumi, or whether the country will be self-sufficient as it is increasingly able to tap plentiful domestic reserves.
> 
> Until recently, the debate was heavily skewed in favour of long-term imports and high prices. But more recently a growing minority has started to present a bearish case as Beijing acts to ease transport bottlenecks and production increases once more after the government-driven consolidation in Shanxi comes to an end.
> 
> With expansion in the north and west part of China we will see more supply. But the major problem is not production, it is transportation  how to move the coal from the coal-producing regions to the coal-consuming regions, says Bonnie Liu, coal analyst at Macquarie in Shanghai.
> 
> By 2015, if all the rail expansion comes on time, China should solve the logistics bottleneck, at least in theory.
> 
> The new rail lines will allow Xinjiang and Inner Mongolia provinces to ship more coal to the rest of the China. According to Li Hua, chief researcher at the Ministry of Railroads, the amount of coal transported by rail could grow by 50 per cent in the next five years, from 2bn tonnes in 2010 to 3bn tonnes in 2015. That would make Chinese domestic coal less expensive, because rail transport is much cheaper than road transport.
> 
> We believe that coal prices, especially for steam [ie. thermal] coal, will start to suffer from downward pressure in renminbi terms after 2015, following the strong ramp-up of new railway lines scheduled to be added over the 12th five-year period, said a recent note from Deutsche Bank.
> 
> Also set to have a big impact is Chinas domestic coal mining consolidation programme, which aims to shut small private mines and to form a handful of state-owned coal giants. The government wants to reduce the role of the private miners known as meilaoban¸ or coal bosses, and to improve safety by closing old mines and by improving standards at existing pits. The programme contributed to the coal import boost of 2009 and 2010 because many collieries were closed while the government reorganised their ownership.
> 
> The story of Puda coal is typical of how the process works: New York-listed Puda was appointed by the government to acquire several mines that were formerly privately owned. Once the old owner has agreed on a price, the new owner is responsible for redesigning and improving the mine (a process that has been a boon to suppliers of mine safety equipment).
> 
> In Shanxi province, the consolidation programme launched in 2009 caused coal production to fall by 10 per cent in the first three quarters of the year, forcing a 171 per cent increase in coal imports in China. Today, the consolidation process is wrapping up in Shanxi  Ms Wu says their coking coal mine has a deadline to begin production by the end of this year.
> .




China faces pressure to alter one-child policy


> By Kathrin Hille in Beijing
> 
> Published: April 28 2011 14 :58 | Last updated: April 28 2011 14 :58
> 
> The number of elderly people in China has increased by more than the population of Spain over the past decade, increasing pressure on Beijing to abandon the one-child policy that has contributed to a rapidly ageing society.
> 
> China unveiled new census results on Thursday which showed that the number of people over the age of 60 increased by around 48m, reaching 13.3 per cent of the population. Ten years ago, they accounted for just over a tenth of the population. Chinas total population is now 1.339bn, up 5.84 per cent from the last decade.
> 
> The census has triggered discussion of how population control needs to adapt, said Li Jianmin, head of the Institute of Population and Development Research at Nankai University. We will see steps from the government to tweak it very soon.
> 
> Underscoring the ageing society, the census also revealed that children under the age of 14 comprise less than one-sixth of the population, down from almost a quarter ten yeas ago. It also confirmed the speed at which China is urbanising, with the number of those living in cities and towns jumping to almost 50 per cent from just over a third in 2000.
> 
> Hu Jintao, the Chinese president, this week urged officials to perfect the existing population policy, saying the government had to adopt innovative population control systems and methods. The one-child policy has been in place for three decades.
> 
> Experts said that because implementation of the one-child policy differs across the vast country  rural families can for example have two children  minor tweaks could allow Beijing to unofficially phase out the policy.
> 
> Beijing previously unveiled a target total fertility rate  the average number of children that would be born to a woman over her lifetime  at 1.8. According to population experts who worked on the census, the current total fertility rate stands at 1.7.
> 
> That leaves a lot of room for measures that would de facto end the one-child policy. It is likely to die a quiet death, said Mr Li, adding that more flexible birth planning policies were likely to be rolled out by provincial authorities.
> 
> The government already allows couples to have more than one child if both of them are only children. One proposal is to widen that incentive to allow two children even if only one of the parents is an only child.
> 
> Wang Feng, head of the Brookings Tsinghua Center, recently argued that the side effects of Chinas population controls, such as rapid ageing, would soon outweigh the benefits which dominated in the past.
> 
> He said the shrinkage of Chinas young labour force meant the country had to replace low-cost labour-driven export manufacturing with a higher-end economic model driven by domestic consumption.
> 
> Mr Wang also urged that Beijing must quickly expand its patchy social security network, as caring for the elderly becomes too heavy a burden for the relatively smaller younger generation.
> 
> China is still the most populous country in the world, but the total population increase of 5.8 per cent  around 74m people  over the past decade was almost half the pace recorded in the last census in 2000.
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Wen: China to speed up transport links with SE Asia - People's Daily Online* April 30, 2011






*China will speed up the development of transport connections with Southeast Asia, building roads, telecommunication and power links as it seeks to boost trade*, Premier Wen Jiabao said on Saturday.


Wen, speaking in Jakarta during a two-day visit to Indonesia, said *China would give financial support through credit aid and investment, to provide for better exchange of commodities, capital and people.*

*"In the next 10 years we will speed up the inauguration of land transport routes between China and ASEAN,"* said Wen in a speech in Jakarta, adding it will also provide funds for air and sea transport. *"Today we witness the rise of Asia."*






He said *China would unconditionally help underdeveloped countries in the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN), *which groups Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

*ASEAN has sought to highlight the potential for greater connections between its frontier markets and Asia's biggest economic power*, with the group's foreign ministers heading on an unconventional road trip in January from Thailand to China.

*Indonesia is seeking $100 billion of private investment to develop its own dilapidated infrastructure, seen as a hurdle to attracting foreign firms and to gaining a sovereign investment grade rating that would cut government borrowing costs and put it on a par with BRIC nations such as China and Brazil.*

*Wen promised Indonesia $9 billion worth of loans for infrastructure on Friday*, after meeting his Indonesian counterpart, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

*ASEAN's plan to link new and existing rail, road and sea routes together with China and allow better travel within a free trade area of 1.9 billion people is ambitious.*

*But analysts say there is huge trade potential between ASEAN and China and better links could encourage Japan and South Korea to forge a closer relationship with ASEAN. Japan has already pledged more than $50 billion in infrastructure investment.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's gross marine product value approaches 4 trillion yuan in 2010: report - People's Daily Online * April 30, 2011

*The gross product value generated by China's marine industry exceeded 3.84 trillion yuan (590 billion U.S. dollars) last year, up by 12.8 percent from 2009*, according to an annual report released Friday.

*In the next five years, the annual growth rate of China's emerging marine industry is expected to be around 20 percent*, said the 2011 China Ocean Development Report, which was released by China's State Oceanic Administration.

However,* the report said pollution and environmental degradation in China's waters have created a "grave situation" for environmental security.*

*Multiple pollutants in the country's waters are posing a threat to the environment, food safety and the country's economic and social development*, the report said. Land-sourced pollutants are some of the biggest culprits, according to the report.

*Waters near large coastal cities and other highly-developed areas are suffering the most serious effects from pollution, a fact that has affected the development of China's coastal economies*, the report said.

In addition,* massive sea reclamation projects overfishing and sea farming have harmed China's marine ecosystem, causing decreases in biodiversity*, the report said.

*The report urged more environmental protection efforts, as well as the creation of a comprehensive marine ecosystem management system.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ramu

China growth seen resilient: Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khurasaan1

Masha-Allah!... China is doing great progress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese cars aching to hit Turkish roads - People's Daily Online* May 01, 2011 

*Chinese automotive giant Chery might be a newcomer to Turkey, but its fortunes are posed to change if the new half-billion-dollar local car-making plant is completed.*

*Mermerler Otomotiv, the Turkish company which brought Chery to Turkey back in February 2008, has prepared all preliminary work for the establishment of such a plant in Adapazari in northwest Turkey.*

In an interview with Xinhua, Mermerler Otomotiv Deputy General Manager Aydin Akyol explained the progress of the factory and why it was essential to Chery's future in Turkey.

*Importing directly from China for over three years, there are more than 6,000 Chery vehicles on Turkish roads now.*

Akyol said there should have been more, but *the economic crisis made gaining market share difficult, adding that currently, Chery is 21st out of around 50 automotive brands in Turkey.*

According to Akyol, *one of the biggest obstacles in Turkey has been the lack of diesel engines in Chery cars. Without a strong demand back home for diesel, China does not specialize in that market.*

*But high fuel prices in Turkey have made the diesel engine the most popular one*, with 51-52 percent of cars sold in 2010 being diesel, and 64 percent market expected in 2011.

*"If we could put diesel in them, we'd be in the top 10 really fast,"* added Akyol.

*But the biggest obstacle remains price.* With Chery's going for between 20,000 and 45,000 Turkish Lira (about 30,400 and 68,400 U. S. dollars) right now, Akyol said that China is selling Turkey their cars for a higher price than feasibility studies suggest.

*Akyol estimated that prices will go down by as much as 27-28 percent with the completion of the factory, saving money on everything from customs to transportation to insurance.*

So Mermerler began conducting feasibility studies in 12 locations, factors such as transportation cost, proximity to secondary supporting industries, location of skilled labor populations were all found to be ideal in the town of Karasu in Adapazari district.

*All that is left is the final paperwork*, Akyol said, adding *" the preliminary protocols are ready, the money is ready, the land is ready, even all the factory equipment from paint to molds to presses are ready."*

Even all the relevant government incentive packages, from tax breaks to subsidies, have been applied for. *Akyol praised the government's cooperation in the venture, saying they have given the best possible incentives for such a venture.*

*"The Turkish government, particularly the prime minister, gives a very high priority to our investment, to all investments from China really,"* he said.

*But some bureaucratic obstacles remain*: some basic, such as re- designation of land located in the plot, some more complex, such as asking for an Environmental Impact Analysis before preparing the deed, and asking for the deed before giving the Environmental Impact Analysis.

*Initially planning to have begun factory construction before the elections in June, these final complications have delayed the project.*

But once construction does begin, it is expected to be completed in one year and six months, and *the first prototype should be out six months after that.*

*The 450 million dollar project, currently planned as a joint project between Chery and Mermerler, will produce 20,000-25,000 vehicles initially, both passenger and light commercial vehicles, but will have a maximum capacity of up to 100,000.*

*Due to high demand, Akyol said the factory will also be producing diesel engines. While gasoline engines will still be imported from China, every other part of a Chery, including diesel engines, will be produced here.*

Akyol even mentioned they hope to make their own original model at the factory, *most likely an SUV, the most popular Chery vehicle in Turkey.*

*But electric cars still need some more time*. Chery currently has four models of electric cars and two hybrids, but such vehicles are not yet popular in Turkey.

*Akyol said the main reasons for this are the risk of running out of energy and the lack of infrastructure for recharge points. "It will take another 8-10 years before electric cars can be taken seriously here,"* he said, "and we are just trying to meet the demands of the current market."

*But even more than capturing the Turkish market, the factory is about capturing the European one, with an estimated 60-65 percent of production to go for export.*

*Meanwhile, Turkey provides a launching pad into Europe,* according to Akyol. *With low costs, good logistical opportunities, and many secondary supporting industries nearby, these vehicles can easily start appearing on European roads.*

Akyol added that* Europe sees Turkey as a testing ground for automotive brands, saying "a car tested in the Turkish market will be successful in Europe." *

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Profits of China's listed companies up more than 30 pct in 2010 - People's Daily Online* May 01, 2011

*Net profits of Chinese companies listed both in Shanghai and Shenzhen climbed more than 30 percent in 2010 from a year earlier*, as all companies have released their annual reports till Saturday.

*Data from the Shanghai Stock Exchange shows that the profits of companies listed in Shanghai climbed 37.25 percent from 2009 to 1,416.8 billion yuan (about 218 billion U.S. dollars).*

*Only 55 companies, or 6.07 percent of all companies listed in Shanghai reported losses in 2010*, down 6.83 percentage points from 2009.

*Companies listed in Shenzhen registered a total profits of 248.63 billion yuan last year, up 38.08 percent from 2009. *

Source: Xinhua


----------



## applesauce

ramu said:


> China growth seen resilient: Report


 
hmm interesting, japan only increases .4 trl in the next 10 years but increase 2.4 tril the decade after that? how do they get these numbers?


----------



## Huan

ramu said:


> China growth seen resilient: Report



The numbers seem far too unrealistic for India.


----------



## ephone

I will be happy if China can reach 1/2 of that number by 2030.


----------



## applesauce

Huan said:


> The numbers seem far too unrealistic for India.


 
well 800% in 10 years is not so impossible if growth is like 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's highest hotel opens in Hong Kong - People's Daily Online* May 04, 2011

*The Ritz-Carlton Hong Kong, a luxurious hotel located on the top of the city's tallest building, held its opening ceremony on Tuesday, claiming its title as the world's highest hotel.*







*The 312-room hotel, occupying the 102 to 118 floors of International Commerce Center (ICC), a 490-meter high building developed by Sun Hung Kai, the largest property developer in the city, is the 75th in a series of Ritz-Carlton's globally growing luxury hotels, and the 16th in Asia.*

*The opening of the Kowloon-based hotel marks the comeback of the Ritz-Carlton in Hong Kong*, after the group closed operations in its former location in the Central in February of 2008.

*With the return of the Ritz-Carlton, guests and visitors could have a bird's-eye view of the stunning city scenes*, said John Tsang, financial secretary of the city government, while addressing in the opening ceremony.

*Room price of the hotel starts from 6,000 HK dollars (about 771. 3 U.S. dollars) per night for a deluxe suite, while the presidential suite will cost about 100,000 HK dollars per night,* the hotel said.

*The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company is currently running 7 hotels in the Chinese mainland* cities of Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Sanya.

*ICC, the 118-floor skyscraper sitting in West Kowloon, was completed in 2010. As the fourth highest building in the world, ICC contains a observation deck on the 100th floor, called "Sky 100", which opened to the public in April this year*. (1 U.S. dollar is equivalent to 7.779 HK dollars)

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

applesauce said:


> well 800% in 10 years is not so impossible if growth is like 10%


 
i thought imf posted those numbers because the value of the dollar is falling so much.


----------



## Merilion

applesauce said:


> well 800% in 10 years is not so impossible if growth is like 10%



OT but... 
well, 10% growth for 10 years you will get roughly 260% of the original gdp, it's less than 300%. 
To have 800% growth in 10 years you have to grow 23% each year.


----------



## applesauce

Merilion said:


> OT but...
> well, 10% growth for 10 years you will get roughly 260% of the original gdp, it's less than 300%.
> To have 800% growth in 10 years you have to grow 23% each year.


 
sry shoulda probably mentioned assuming the USD falling and the indian rupee rising


----------



## Brotherhood

*ODI set to overtake FDI 'within three years' - People's Daily Online* May 06, 2011 

*With an annual growth rate of "20 to 30 percent", outbound direct investment (ODI) will overtake foreign direct investment (FDI) "within three years", *a senior Ministry of Commerce official said.

*The United States, the European Union and Latin America are set to see "a rapid" increase in ODI from China*, Zheng Chao, commercial counselor at the Department of Outward Investment and Economic Cooperation at the ministry, told China Daily.

*"Outbound direct investment is set for the fast track and will grow by between 20 to 30 percent in the next five years,"* Zheng said.

Earlier figures from the ministry suggested that ODI would take five years to pass FDI.

*A report by the US Asia Society said that China's ODI is set to surge, with assets to reach between $1 trillion and $2 trillion worldwide by 2020*.

*ODI in the non-financial sector had reached $258.8 billion by the end of 2010, compared to $1.05 trillion for the total FDI figure over the last three decades*, according to the ministry.

*But the report also highlighted potential political obstacles, especially from the US Congress*, which could have a "chilling effect" despite China doubling its investment there every year.

Global foreign investment shrank by 40 percent in 2009 thanks to the world financial crisis. But China's ODI in the non-financial sector increased by 6.5 percent to $43.3 billion that year. That saw China rise three places to ninth in the global investment league.

*In 2010, China's ODI in the non-financial sector jumped 36.3 percent to $59 billion, a momentum that is predicted to continue.*

*"The transformation of China's economic development mode makes a pressing for companies to go overseas, either for technology or sales," *Zheng said.

*"It is risky for China to hold a large volume of foreign exchange reserves. The government should encourage Chinese companies to expand overseas and use the reserves to alleviate pressure."*

China has focused on FDI since reform and opening-up. Its entry into the World Trade Organization in 2001 has seen ODI flourish.

*"FDI has helped Chinese companies sharpen their competitive edge, making them better equipped to go overseas,"* said Lu Jinyong, director of the China Research Center for FDI at the University of International Business and Economics.

*Investment into US*

Overseas investment has mainly gone to the Asia-Pacific region and Oceania, but *"the US, EU and Latin America will witness a rapid growth of investment from China", *Zheng said.

*According to the ministry, China's ODI in the US grew by 81.4 percent to $1.39 billion, and in the EU by 297 percent to $2.13 billion in 2010, from the previous year.*

Meanwhile, its* ODI in the ASEAN region and Australia rose by merely 12 and 20.5 percent. Investment in Japan surged by 120 percent.*

US Commerce Secretary Gary Locke said on Wednesday the *US should do more to attract investment from China.*

*But the US Asia Society report is not optimistic about prospects of Chinese investment in the US. It said the US believes that Chinese investment is largely driven by political reasons rather than the profit motive.*

An executive from Huawei Technologies Co Ltd said the company is interested in expanding in the US, *but restrictions due to political reasons are a major challenge.*

Zheng said state governments in the *US are showing growing interest in Chinese investment but "Congress isn't always welcoming".*

*China has invested in 35 of the 50 US states*, with the largest investments in Texas, New York and Virginia.

*China will urge the US to lift trade and investment barriers during the Third China-US Strategic and Economic Dialogue* to be held in Washington next week.

*In Africa the picture is less clear. Although Chinese investment in the continent has been rising, especially in the agriculture, infrastructure and natural resource sectors*, Zheng said the prospects are *"not as good as expected", because of possible political instability.*

*"More and more Chinese investment overseas will be realized through M&A (mergers and acquisitions). And State-owned enterprises will lead the way," *Zheng said.

*In 2010, China's overseas investment through M&A was $23.8 billion, or 40.3 percent of the total, compared with $19.2 billion and 34 percent in 2009*. Most of the M&A projects are in the mining, manufacturing, and power supply sectors.

*Private companies are also eyeing expansion overseas*. Zhejiang-based Geely Holding Group, for instance, bought Volvo's car unit from Ford Motor Co for $1.8 billion last August.

*"We are looking beyond the domestic market,"* said Teng Hexian, chairman of Beijing Runfar Investment Group.

*"Capital is not an issue, but where and how to invest is a big problem."*

Runfar, which has assets worth 3 billion yuan ($462 million), has invested in China's energy sector.

*"There will be more cases like Geely, but private companies have to boost their management,"* Zheng said.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China becomes world's second-largest luxury market - People's Daily Online* May 06, 2011 

*China overtook Japan as the world's second largest luxury goods market in 2010, according to the "Luxury Goods Worldwide Market Study" *recently released by the world's leading consulting firm Bain & Company and an association of Italian luxury product producers. 






*The luxury goods market has completely recovered from the international financial crisis and the total sales value of luxury goods worldwide stood at 172 billion euros (around 250 billion U.S. dollars) in 2010, exceeding Bain & Company's prediction in October 2010 of 168 billion euros.*

Global luxury goods sales are expected to reach 185 billion euros in 2011

*The luxury goods sales value set a new record in 2010, reaching 172 billion euros (around 250 billion U.S. dollars). *This topped the peak sales value before the international financial crisis and is 12 percent higher than the sales value of 153 billion euros in 2009. Luxury goods consumption will be fully restored and maintain its fast growth in 2011. 

*Luxury brands LVMH, Burberry, PPR and TOD have all posted better-than-expected sales since the start of 2011*. LVMH group, with various luxury brands such as Louis Vuitton, recorded a 17 percent increase in sales, with their sales volume for all categories of goods, including fashion, leather goods, watches and jewelry, on the rise.

*Bain & Company has accordingly raised its estimate of the luxury goods sales growth rate in 2011 to 8 percent*. The global luxury goods sales value will reach 185 euros in 2011, topping the sales of 172 billion euros in 2010 and setting a new record.

*China becomes world's second largest buyer of luxury goods *

According to the report, if the Chinese people's overseas spending on luxury goods is counted, China has already overtaken Japan as the second largest luxury goods consumer in the world, only after the United States. *Chinese spent 16 billion euros on duty-free luxury items in airports and on flights in 2010, indicating that more and more Chinese are ready to enjoy luxury travel.*

*The report found that luxury sales in the United States, Europe, and Asia grew 12 percent, 6 percent, and 22 percent, respectively, in 2010, with the sales on the Chinese mainland rising 30 percent.* Bain & Company forecasted that luxury sales in North and South America are set to grow 8 percent in 2011, while Japan will see luxury sales fall 5 percent. *Luxury sales on the Chinese mainland are expected to grow 25 percent at constant currencies this year to 11.5 billion euros, faster than any other luxury goods market in the world.*

*The report also noted that India's lack of retail space and preference for traditional dress and homemade jewelry made it tough for European luxury brands to penetrate.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China unveils plan for Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone - People's Daily Online* May 06, 2011 

*The central government recently unveiled the regional planning for the Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone. This is an important strategic deployment for promoting China's scientific development and accelerating the transformation of the economic development mode as well as a major step to further implement western development and promote the balanced development between regions,* according to the website of the National Development and Reform Commission.






*The Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone is located in the upper reaches of the Yangtze River and lies in the Sichuan Basin. It covers an area of 206,000 square kilometers and is an important population, urban and industrial agglomeration area in China. *

*The Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone has become one of the regions with the strongest comprehensive strength in western China through construction and development since the implementation of the Reform and Open Door Policy*, especially western development. It possesses good conditions for accelerating development from a new starting point. 

*Accelerating the development of the Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone under the new situation is very important for further promoting western development and the balanced development between regions as well as enhancing the national comprehensive strength.*

*The strategic position of the Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone is an important economic center of western China, a major modern industrial base in China*, a pilot site of deepening the open door policy in China's inland, a demonstration zone of balancing urban and rural development and a protection zone for the ecological security of the upper reaches of the Yangtze River. 

*The planning defined the short-term and long-term goals for the development of the Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Zone. It will be constructed as an important economic center of western China by 2015 and one of the regions with the strongest comprehensive strength in China by 2020.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*China says stronger yuan does not hurt forex reserves* May 07, 2011

A rising yuan will not cause heavy losses to China's 3-trillion-U.S. dollar foreign exchange reserves, the nation's forex regulator said on Friday, refuting some media reports that a stronger yuan against the U.S. dollar had led to heavy losses of the huge forex reserves.

Investment returns of China's forex reserves have maintained steady for years, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) said in a statement on its website, in response to some experts' view that a stronger yuan against the U.S. dollar had caused a loss of 271.1 billion U.S. dollars since 2003.

"The ratio of our returns is much higher than the inflation rates in the United States, European Union and Japan where the reserves are invested, which boosted the real purchasing power of the reserves," SAFE said.

The annual growth of the Consumer Price Index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, was 2.4 percent in the United States and 2.1 percent in the European Union during 2000 and 2010. In Japan, inflation dropped 0.2 percent per year.

SAFE noted the forex changes could only be reflected in the book value of the reserves, not in the real value. A change in the real value will occur when the reserves assets are exchanged for yuan. But China does not have to do that on a large scale.

As China's forex reserves are denominated by the U.S. dollar, a weaker dollar boosts the book value of the assets.

SAFE also contended the book value loss of the forex reserves from a rising yuan are much less than the book gains of the nation's overall financial assets which are denominated by the U.S. dollar.

China has accumulated the world's largest forex reserve of 3.04 trillion U.S. dollars by the end of March due to its booming exports over the past decade.

The massive stockpile has fed China's growing needs for forex, but also added inflation concerns as the People's Bank of China (PBOC), the central bank, has to print the same amount of yuan to offset the forex inflow.

Yi Gang, deputy governor of the PBOC, has said management of the massive forex reserves is getting more challenging.

Source: Xinhua
China says stronger yuan does not hurt forex reserves - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China leads world in clean-tech production - People's Daily Online* May 09, 2011 

*China is leading the world in vigorously growing clean-technology industry, an area that helps fight the planets climate change*, the World Wildlife Fund for Nature reported.

*Although Denmark earns the biggest share of its national revenue from producing windmills and other clean technologies, no country can match China's pace of growth in the clean-tech sector*, the Fund said.






*China's production of green technologies has grown by 77 per cent a year*, said a report commissioned by the World Wildlife Fund for Nature, which was disclosed yesterday.

*"The Chinese have made, on the political level, a conscious decision to capture this market and to develop this market aggressively," *said Donald Pols, an economist with the WWF.

*Denmark, a longtime leader in wind energy, derives 3.1 percent of its gross domestic product from renewable energy technology and energy efficiency, or about 6.5 billion euros. Nevertheless, China is the largest producer in money terms, earning more than 44 billion euros, or 1.4 percent of its gross domestic product*, the report said.

*The United States ranks 17th in the production of clean technologies with 0.3 percent of GDP, or 31.5 billion euros*, but those industries have been expanding at a rate of 28 percent per year since 2008.

*"The US is growing substantially, so it seems the policy of President Barack Obama is working,"* Pols said. *But the US lags behind the rapid growth in China,* he added.

*"When you speak to the Chinese, climate change is not an ideological issue. It's just a fact of life. While we debate climate change and the transition to a low carbon economy, the debate is passed in China,"* Pols said. 

*"For them it's implementation. It's a growth sector, and they want to capture this sector."*

*The report was prepared by Roland Berger Strategy Consultants, a global firm based in Germany*. It gathered data on 38 countries from energy associations, bank and brokerage reports, investor presentations, the International Energy Agency and a score of other sources. 

*It measured the earnings from producing renewables such as bio-fuels, wind turbines and thermal equipment, and energy efficiency technology such as low-energy lighting and insulation.*

*"Clean technologies are really growing fast, but China is responsible for the majority of that growth," *said Ward van den Berg, who compiled and analyzed the data for the consultancy firm.

*Until recently, Chinese massive production of solar cells was aimed at the export market, but they are now making solar systems for the home market, as they have been doing for several years in wind energy*, Van den Berg said.

Agencies / Peoples Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*Three Gorges Dam to unleash more water to fight severe drought in parts of China - People's Daily Online* May 08, 2011 

*The Three Gorges Dam, the world's largest hydropower project, is expected to increase its water discharges over three days in a bid to fight the severe drought* that has ravaged central China's Hubei Province and some southern provinces since February.

*The discharge speed of the dam will accelerate to 7,000 cubic meters per second during the next three days, 1,500 cubic meters faster than the inflow speed*, said Wang Hai of the dam's construction and operation management bureau.






The decision was jointly made Saturday by the flood control and drought relief headquarters of the Yangtze River and China Three Gorges Corporation to fight the drought while maintaining normal shipping along the Yangtze River, China's longest waterway.

*Hubei Province, where Three Gorges is located, now is facing the worst spring drought in 50 years. Other downriver provinces such as Jiangxi and Hunan, both of which are major grain producers, are also affected by the drought.*

*This is the second time an emergency water discharge has occurred since the dam's operation began in 2006*. In December 2009, Three Gorges postponed the impoundment plan and unleashed water to ensure shipping services on Dongting Lake and Poyang Lake located at the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River.

Source:Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China rises to top in ranks of ship makers - People's Daily Online* May 09, 2011

* China, if measured by the number of ships it produces and the number of orders it receives for such vessels, is the foremost shipbuilder in the world. *

*Still, the country needs more time to become a real superpower in the shipbuilding industry,* said a senior industry official.






*China became the foremost shipbuilder in the world in 2010 and aims to become the builder of the most advanced ships by 2015*, Li Dong, vice-director of equipment industry department of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, told a press conference on Saturday. 

*In 2010, China built ships with a total deadweight capacity of 65.6 million tons, accounting for 43 percent of the deadweight capacity of ships built in the world,* he said.

*In the same year, China received orders for the construction of ships with a total deadweight capacity of 75.2 million tons, making up 54 percent of the new orders in the world. *

Also in 2010, *the country was trying to catch up with unfulfilled orders for ships with 195.9 million tons of deadweight capacity, accounting for 41 percent of the unfulfilled orders for ships in the world.*






*"China has surpassed South Korea to become the foremost shipbuilder in the world,"* said Steen Brodsgaard Lund, executive vice-president and head of maritime services Asia-Pacific of the Germanischer Lloyd SE , a German classification society based in Hamburg.

*"This momentum is likely to be maintained as China's booming shipbuilding industry is now on its way to become the world's leading shipbuilding nation from a quantity perspective and also continues to make impressive quality improvements." *

Li said China, as part of its 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), *is looking to move from being a great sea power to a shipbuilding superpower.*

*Still, the country lags behind other shipbuilding powers in its ability to innovate and improve the technology used on seagoing vessels*, he said.

Hu Keyi, technical director of Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co Ltd, is confident China enjoys great prospects in the shipbuilding industry.

*"I want to answer those who wrongly hold that China's shipbuilding industry is too weak to compete with those of other nations, such as Japan and South Korea,"* he told China Daily in an exclusive interview this year. *"As a matter of fact, after more than 10 years of rapid development with support from both State-owned banks and government policy, we can build high-end ships just as well as our counterparts."*

Hu conceded China lags behind countries like Japan, the United States and South Korea in the construction of high-tech ships. Still, he said, China has advantages.

Shanghai Jiangnan Changxing Heavy Industry Co Ltd, which is affiliated with the 146-year-old Jiangnan Shipyard, *recently received an order from a German ship owner for the construction six containerships, each with a capacity of 9,000 twenty-foot equivalent units.*

*"Those are the largest of their kind that have ever been designed in China,"* Hu said. "The order shows Chinese shipyard's ability to build containerships in accordance with international standards."

*He said business between Chinese shipyards and overseas clients will spread the reputation of vessels made in China.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

shipbuilding is a key industry in china that's not dominated by foreign companies.

we should stop the self destructive foreign owned export industries that are bleeding china dry.

we must have US spies in government for us to buy useless toilet forex instead of use it to buy coal/gold/oil to bury in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Rural hydropower capacity to hit 74m kW by 2015 - People's Daily Online* May 09, 2011 

*China's capacity of rural hydropower is expected to hit 74 million kilowatts (kW) by 2015*, said the country's Water Resources Minister Chen Lei Saturday.






*The newly-installed capacity of rural hydropower in China would reach 15 million kilowatts in the next five years*, said Chen, while attending a rural hydropower construction conference held in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality.

Chen said *rural hydropower would play a more important role in improving the energy structure, developing a low-carbon economy and securing the well-being of the people.*

Rural hydropower refers to the small hydropower stations each with installed capacity of 50,000 kilowatts or less.

According to Tian Zhongxing, chief of the department of water and power under the Water Resources Ministry, as *rural hydropower did not require large waterways and the relocation of residents, it is convenient to develop the energy and provide electricity to nearby neighborhoods.*

*Right now, more than half of China's territory has been covered by small hydropower projects supplying electricity for 300 million people who had previously lived without electricity*, said Tian.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Where water is plenty use hydropower for local power consumption
where sunlight is plenty use solar power
where wind is plenty use wind power

And the rest use nuclear power
and then cut down coal.


----------



## gpit

*Huawei Lands First UK Mobile Deal *

Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. has broken into the mobile equipment market in the U.K. by winning a contract with the country's largest operator, Everything Everywhere Ltd. .

Bloomberg reported news of the deal over the weekend and it was verified early Monday by a Light Reading Mobile industry source. The operator made the news official late Monday morning, though financial details were not announced. (See Everything Everywhere Picks Huawei.)

The deal is the Chinese vendor's first major mobile infrastructure supply contract in the U.K.

Huawei has been stepping up its presence in the U.K. recently. The company said it plans to add 500 new jobs in the country during the next three years and generate between 1,000 and 1,500 subcontracting roles during the same period. (See Huawei to Hire 500 in UK.)

And at the end of last year, the company opened a new "Cyber Security Evaluation Center" in Banbury. (See Huawei Opens UK Security Evaluation Center.)

Everything Everywhere, the U.K. joint venture between Deutsche Telekom AG (NYSE: DT) and France Telecom SA (NYSE: FTE), is consolidating the two operators' 2G and 3G networks. As part of the network integration project, the company has undertaken a wide-ranging vendor review to streamline its equipment suppliers and renegotiate its managed services contracts, which will contribute to its target of saving £466 million (US$763 million) in operating costs annually by 2014 and to cut £200 million ($327 million) from its capital expenditure budget over a five-year period. (See UK Giant Eyes LTE in Vendor Review , UK Mobile Giant Flexes Its Muscle and Orange, T-Mobile Do Everything Everywhere .)

Why this matters
Huawei has landed some key mobile accounts in Western Europe, but this will be the first time that the vendor has won an equipment supply deal with a mobile operator in the U.K.

And this particular customer is important because it could be a stepping stone to bigger deals in Europe. The two European giants behind Everything Everywhere have just joined forces on a larger scale through a procurement joint venture, part of which will include combined efforts on network equipment supply contracts. So, Everything Everywhere's vendor selections could be a model for the rest of Deutsche Telekom and France Telecom's combined footprint, at least for their mobile operations. (See DT & FT Deepen Ties and FT, DT Form Procurement JV.)

The vendors most likely to be licking their wounds later today are incumbent suppliers Ericsson AB (Nasdaq: ERIC) and Nokia Siemens Networks .

For more
Huawei's already a major force in Europe:

* Huawei Profits Climb 30% in 2010
* Huawei Sets Lawyers on ZTE
* Portugal Telecom Trials 10G GPON With Huawei
* Option Drops Complaints Against Huawei
* Telefónica to Go Global With Huawei SDP
* Ericsson, Huawei Land Vodafone LTE Gig 

 Michelle Donegan, European Editor, Light Reading Mobile

Light Reading Mobile - IP & Convergence - Huawei Lands First UK Mobile Deal - Telecom News Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

> 10 May 2011
> 
> China's trade surplus beats forecasts, as yuan in focus China's currency, the renminbi, has been a point of dispute between China and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's trade surplus in April was nearly four times bigger than expected, with exports far exceeding imports.
> 
> The trade surplus was $11.4bn (£6.9bn), according to the customs agency, whereas analysts had expected a figure of about $3bn.
> 
> In March, China reported an unexpected trade surplus of $140m.
> 
> The news comes during US-China talks on trade relations and will put the issue of the Chinese currency in the spotlight.
> 
> Many in the US, especially exporters, argue that China's currency is undervalued, making Chinese goods highly competitive in world markets.
> 
> China's exports grew 29.9% in April from a year earlier, while import growth slowed to 21.8% year on year.
> 
> "Today's trade data shows that Chinese exporters continue to benefit from a supportive exchange rate," said Brian Jackson from Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong.
> 
> "This number will likely add to the pressure from Washington for Beijing to allow faster currency appreciation, but more importantly should persuade Chinese policy-makers that a stronger yuan can be tolerated by the economy and is warranted as part of their efforts to curb price pressures."
> 
> On Monday, US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner said China was making progress "towards a more flexible exchange rate".
> 
> Rebalancing trade?
> 
> China reported a trade deficit of $1.02bn for the first three months of the year.
> 
> Some analysts say that government efforts to rebalance the economy by boosting domestic demand could cut down the full-year surplus.
> 
> "I think the trade surplus will continue to shrink as a share of the country's [gross domestic product], and China is seeing a more balanced trade structure," said Du Zhengzheng from Bohai securities in Beijing.



BBC News - China&#039;s trade surplus beats forecasts, as yuan in focus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Dai Bingguo: China's Peaceful Development Is Good for America - WSJ.com

"*China's Peaceful Development Is Good for America*
By DAI BINGGUO
MAY 9, 2011, 9:32 P.M. ET

_But first both sides need to build a relationship of equality and mutual trust._





Hillary Clinton (right) toasts Hu Jintao during his visit to Washington in January. (Reuters)

The past 40 years have seen a growth in China-United States relations that no one would have imagined when the rapprochement between the two nations began. The ubiquity of "Made in China" products in the U.S. bespeaks deep economic ties; 120,000 Chinese students study in America; and an increasing number of Americans learn the Chinese language. America is likewise present in China: Every day, hundreds of thousands of Chinese travel on Boeing airplanes; young people wait in long queues to buy the latest iPhone; and Americans are the second-largest population in China.

However, despite such closeness in our relations, many American friends still do not know the true China. The visit to America my colleagues and I make this week for the latest Strategic and Economic Dialogue is to implement the agreement reached between our respective leaders during President Hu Jintao's visit in January, so as to advance the China-U.S. cooperative partnership based on mutual respect and mutual benefit. It is another opportunity for both Chinese and Americans to improve our understanding of, and relationship with, each other.

A central message we would like to convey to our American friends is that China is committed to the path of peaceful development. Over the past 60 years since the founding of the People's Republic, and especially the past 30 years of reform and opening up, China has undergone a sweeping and profound social transformation. The Chinese people, talented and hard-working, with their determination for self-improvement and a readiness to learn from others, have found a new development path to modernization in a globalized world. We call it "the path of peaceful development." It is a path to promote peace and common development of the world with our own development.

China's economy has maintained an annual average growth of over 9%, its GDP growing 16-fold to become the second-largest in the world. Yet it remains a developing country. GDP per head, a mere $4,000, is not even one-tenth that of the U.S. and ranks around 100th place in the world. We have to create 25 million new jobs every year. In terms of development, China is at least decades, if not centuries, behind the United States.

China has never thought of vying for leading position in the world. We have had more than enough of tough days. The only thing we want is that, with our hard work and wisdom, plus the cooperation and exchanges with other countries, we can lift the Chinese people out of poverty.

That development will benefit not only China, but also the rest of the worldand especially America. For nine consecutive years, China has been the fastest-growing export market for the U.S. American exports to China grew by 32% last year and 33.3% in the first three months of this year. For 40 of the 50 American states, China ranks among their top five export markets.

A recent report by the American Chamber of Commerce in China reveals that 85% of the American companies in China reported good profits in 2010, 78% of them saw their profits grow by a big margin, and 83% of them intended to increase investment in China. For several years in a row, it has been the only growing market among America's top 10 auto export markets.

Large imports of inexpensive yet quality products from China have enabled the U.S. to keep inflation at bay and saved American consumers more than $600 billion in the last 10 years. In the same period, more than 3.25 million jobs have been created in the U.S. thanks to exports to China.

The growing inward investment by Chinese companies has also created a large number of jobs in the U.S. For instance, the Chicago-based Wanxiang America Corporation has created over 5,600 jobs. China has in recent years been the fastest-growing source of inbound tourists for the United States. Last year, as many as 490,000 Chinese tourists visited. They brought considerable business opportunity for the U.S. service sector.

A stronger and more influential China has cooperated with the U.S. in international affairs and played a positive and constructive role. China and the U.S. have conducted effective communication and coordination on such hotspot issues as the Korean and Iranian nuclear issues as well as global counterterrorism, nonproliferation and climate change. In dealing with the international financial crisis, China has helped the U.S. to get through the difficult times. China is a partner the United States can count on.

Our challenge, both this week and at other such summits in the future, is to work together so that growing prosperity on each side of the Pacific Ocean becomes mutually reinforcing.

America has a role to play in the transformation of China's economic growth pattern, as put forward in the recently unveiled 12th Five-Year plan (2011-2015), toward greater domestic consumption. China's market is expected to become one of the world's largest in the not too distant future. If American enterprises seize this opportunity, "Made in USA" products will have more chances to their competitiveness in the vast Chinese market.

China will further open sectors where investment and trade already are open, and will open new sectors to foreign involvement. It will create an environment favorable to the long-term development of foreign investors. China will increase imports and pursue a basically balanced trade instead of a trade surplus.

Washington has a role to play in allowing American companies to capitalize on these new opportunities. Relaxing controls on the export of high-tech products to China will improve the China-U.S. trade pattern, which will in turn boost President Obama's strategy to double American exports.

China will encourage its capable enterprises to move into overseas markets. As long as the U.S. adopts a more inclusive and open policy, many Chinese enterprises, including private ones, would increase investment in America, which will create more jobs locally and help the U.S. alleviate its debt and fiscal pressures by boosting growth.

China will make great efforts to build a resource-efficient and environment-friendly society, develop circular economy and promote low-carbon technologies. New energy, new materials, energy-efficient and environment-friendly technologies and products are precisely where U.S. strengths and its future priorities lie. Cooperation in green endeavors will make a major contribution to mitigating global climate change.

China and America have the capability and wisdom to build trust, address problems, expand common interests and achieve mutual benefit through dialogue, exchanges and greater cooperation.

Ours should be a relationship of equality and mutual trust in which we both take a rational and objective view of each other's strategic intentions. It should be a relationship of cooperation and mutual benefit. We should each respect the other's choice of social system and development path as well as the sovereignty, territorial integrity and development interest of the other side and appropriately manage our differences and problems.

As one of the most important bilateral relationships in the world today, the China-U.S. relationship affects not only the well-being of our people, but the future of our world. We have a responsibility to get along with each other. This way, the China-U.S. cooperative partnership will take deep roots, bear rich fruits and benefit our two peoples and the entire world.

_Mr. Dai is a state councilor of the People's Republic of China._"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Latest new-energy breakthroughs to demo on 'Roof of World' - People's Daily Online* May 11, 2011 






Yangpachen Geothermal Power Plant has been put into operation. Located 4,300 meters above sea level in the Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains, Yangpachen Town in Lhasa City, Tibet is rich in various clean energy sources, including solar energy, wind energy, biological energy and geothermal terrestrial heat. After six decades of attempts in the field of clean energy, the biggest solar power station in Tibet and a new-type power generation project have been put into construction. Now this small town has gradually become a demonstration area for new energy and a low-carbon life. (Xinhua Photo/ Chen Haining)






Photo shows the UHV DC voltage generator in the Tibet Experimental Base of the State Grid Corporation of China. Located 4,300 meters above sea level in the Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains, Yangpachen Town in Lhasa City, Tibet is rich in various clean energy sources, including solar energy, wind energy, biological energy and geothermal terrestrial heat. After six decades of attempts in the field of clean energy, the biggest solar power station in Tibet and a new-type power generation project have been put into construction. Now this small town has gradually become a demonstration area for new energy and a low-carbon life. (Xinhua Photo/ Chen Haining)






Photo shows The Tibet Experimental Base of the State Grid Corporation of China, 4,300 meters above the sea level. Located 4,300 meters above sea level in the Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains, Yangpachen Town in Lhasa City, Tibet is rich in various clean energy sources, including solar energy, wind energy, biological energy and geothermal terrestrial heat. After six decades of attempts in the field of clean energy, the biggest solar power station in Tibet and a new-type power generation project have been put into construction. Now this small town has gradually become a demonstration area for new energy and a low-carbon life. (Xinhua Photo/ Chen Haining)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed train to open late June - People's Daily Online* May 11, 2011






The longest high-speed railroad in the world, which will span the 1,318 kilometers between Beiijing and Shanghai, started a month-long trial run on May 11. It is scheduled to open for business at the end of June. (Xinhua Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Freight rail across Eurasia cuts travel time for trading goods between China, Europe - People's Daily Online* May 11, 2011 

*A new freight rail has started operating across Eurasia, linking the southwest Chinese economic hub of Chongqing with the Port of Antwerp in Belgium and cutting the travel time for goods traded between China and Europe in half*, officials said Tuesday.

*The 11,179 kilometers of rail, running through Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus, Poland, and Germany, was first used on March 19. Transporting goods from Chongqing to Antwerp on this route takes about 16 days, or half the time required for the goods to be transported by sea*, Chongqing Mayor Huang Qifan told reporters.

Huang said *the freight rail is also safer and less expensive than sea transport, which has been the dominating method for processing trade between China and European countries.*

*The rail supplements the 10,800-kilometer-long Eurasian Land Bridge to the north and will be mainly used to link south China's Pearl Delta manufacturing hub and the country's southwest industrial belt with Europe*, officials said. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's longest cross-sea bridge to open to traffic in June - People's Daily Online* May 10, 2011 

*Qingdao Bay Bridge in east China's Shandong Province, the world's longest cross-sea bridge, is expected to open to automobiles in June,* sources with the bridge's construction headquarters said Monday.

*The road over the bridge is scheduled to be completed in 10 days*, according to an engineer with the headquarters.

*The construction of the bridge has so far cost nearly 9 billion yuan (1.39 billion U.S. dollars), accounting for 94 percent of the budget*, he said.

The bridge, linking the urban district of the port city Qingdao to its Huangdao district, *is 41.58 kilometers long.*






*The bridge will shorten the route between the two centers by 30 kilometers, cutting travel time down to around 20 minutes.*

*China started research and planning work for the project eight years ago, with construction work beginning in 2007.*






*Currently, the longest cross-sea bridge in use in the world is the Lake Ponchartrain Causeway Bridge in New Orleans, the United States, which is around 38.4 km long. Prior to the Qingdao Bay Bridge, the longest sea bridge in China was the 36 km long Hangzhou Bay Cross-sea Bridge that connects the cities of Jiaxing and Ningbo in Zhejiang Province.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail runs trial operation - People's Daily Online* May 12, 2011





China Railway High-speed (CRH) trains are seen stopping at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, May 11, 2011. China launched the test run for the high-speed railway between Shanghai and Beijing here on Wednesdy. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


*The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line began a one-month trial operation on Wednesday*, according to the Ministry of Railways.

*The 1,318-kilometer-long high-speed rail line will cut travel time between China's two major metropolises to about five hours*, the ministry said. The line is scheduled to go into commercial service at the end of June, according to the ministry.

*Fault simulations and emergency drills will be carried out during the one-month trial*, the ministry said.

Some sections of the rail line have already started trials. One section between the city of Zaozhuang in Shandong Province and the city of Bengbu in Anhui Province began trails on Nov. 15, 2010, according to the ministry.

*Trains on the line will run at two speeds, 300 kilometers per hour and 250 kilometers per hour, with different ticket prices depending on the speed of the train.* A precise ticket price scale has yet to be approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, the country's top economic planning body.

*The line will use 90 pairs of bullet trains after it goes into service*, with the ministry vowing to optimize the use of its trains to provide the best service possible for prospective travellers.

*China plans to invest 2.8 trillion yuan (431.7 billion U.S. dollars) to build about 30,000 kilometers of new rail lines over the next five years.The total length of China's railways is set to exceed 120,000 kilometers by the end of 2015*, railway minister Sheng Guangzu said last month.






A China Railway High-speed (CRH) train is seen runing on the high-speed railway between Shanghai and Beijing during its debut test in Shanghai, east China, May 11, 2011. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Expert: Power goal is attainable - People's Daily Online* May 13, 2011 

*China is likely to achieve its target of 70 gigawatts (gW) in nuclear capacity by 2020 despite its freeze on approving new nuclear projects since Japan's nuclear crisis*, Xu Yuming, vice-secretary general of the China Nuclear Energy Association (CNEA), said on Thursday. 

"China will reach at least 70 gW in nuclear capacity by 2020," Xu said. *"Eighty gW is also possible." *

*The country could attain 50 gW of nuclear capacity by 2015, with projects totaling 40 gW of capacity under construction now*, Xu said. 

*As of the end of 2010, China had 10.8 gW of nuclear capacity*, according to the National Energy Administration (NEA). 






*Japan's nuclear crisis has no impact on the long-term development of China's nuclear sector*, Xu said, though the enthusiasm for building nuclear reactors has diminished. 

*The sector has been growing at the rate of six to eight new reactors a year. *

*However, new projects in their preliminary stages or waiting for approval will remain on hold for some time owing to the suspension of new approvals of projects* on March 16 because of the Japanese crisis. In addition, *the country has initiated a program of safety inspections. *

*Nevertheless, preliminary work on China's first inland nuclear project, the Taohuajiang Nuclear Power Plant, is still in progress*, according to the Hunan-based nuclear expert, Zou Shuliang, of the China Atomic Energy Authority (CAEA). 

*That project and two other inland nuclear power plants, in Hubei and Jiangxi provinces, were expected to receive approval and start construction in 2011. *

*Review groups, consisting of 60 to 70 experts each, have concluded the safety inspections on the nuclear power plants* at Daya Bay in Guangdong province, Qinshan in Zhejiang and Tianwan in Jiangsu. The reports will be issued by the end of May. 

The government will then begin conducting safety reviews of the projects already under construction. 

*China will adopt third-generation AP 1000 technology in all new projects starting around 2015, when it is expected to complete assimilating and localizing the technology designed by US-based Westinghouse Electric Co LLC*, said Xu. 

*Another 10 reactors, including six inland units, will adopt the third-generation technology earlier, according to the original plan*, in 2011, said Zhu Shutang, director of the large advanced PWR project office of the State Nuclear Power Technology Corp (SNPTC). 

The SNPTC, which introduced the technology in China, already started preliminary work on third-generation technology for the inland nuclear power plants in Hubei, Hunan and Jiangxi provinces. 

*Shortages of personnel and uranium supply remain issues that must be resolved as the nation heads toward becoming the largest developer of nuclear power plants.* 

*"We have only six to seven schools training professionals for the nuclear industry," *said Zou of the CAEA. 

*"We will be understaffed if China achieves the target of 70 gW by 2020." *

Meanwhile,* a professional emergency rescue team and system should be set up soon*, Zou added. 

*China's annual consumption of uranium will rise sharply, reaching 20,000 tons by 2020, the World Nuclear Association said. China imported 17,136 tons of uranium last year, three times the amount of the previous year. *

Despite questions about securing an adequate uranium supply for the expansion plans, Xu, of the CNEA, said *China will without doubt have enough for 80 gW of nuclear capacity.* 

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

*China Blunts Germany's Edge*

12/05/2011 00:03 
(From THE WALL STREET JOURNAL) 
By Mary M. Lane BERLIN -- Growing competition from China is spurring German machinery makers to reassess how to preserve an edge that has made their industry a linchpin of the country's export-driven economy. 

Chinese rivals are gaining ground in their home market, unnerving German producers about the competitiveness of a sector that accounts for 7% of the German economy. The German companies find themselves up against a state-driven industry growing in large measure through acquisitions and inexpensive labor and building on lessons learned two decades ago in the textile industry. 

"Germany needs to focus on quality and innovation because when it comes to mass-market machinery, China will soon have the upper hand," says Bernd Reitmeier, a former member of the German Chamber of Commerce in China. 

Many industry experts say Germany's reputation for engineering quality and reliability should help the sector counter Chinese challenges for leadership in high-end machinery, such as drilling and factory equipment, and other engineering sectors. Still, the momentum behind China's companies underscores the long-term obstacles German companies face in maintaining an innovative edge as the supply of home-grown engineers and other skilled workers dwindles. 

Rattling the Mittelstand 

German companies -- mostly small, family-owned enterprises -- continue to hold the largest share in the Chinese market for high-end machinery, which is estimated at between 75 billion euros and 85 billion euros, or roughly $110 billion to $120 billion, says Axel Berke, a researcher with German consulting group Struktur Management Partner. He and Mr. Reitmeier co-wrote a recent Struktur report on the challenge in China for German sales of high-end machinery in such sectors as automotive, energy, construction and aviation. 

Domestic revenue for Chinese producers of such machinery increased 76% from 2006 to 123.7 billion yuan ($19.1 billion) in 2009, the latest year for which figures are available, according to the Chinese government. 

German exports to China of high-end machinery reached 15.13 billion euros ($21.79 billion) last year, up 34% from 2009, according to German government statistics. Though the Chinese and German figures aren't strictly comparable, it appears China's companies are catching up. 

Analysts say the increased competition is unlikely to affect big German companies, such as Siemens AG, and will instead hit hardest at machinery makers in the mittelstand, the thousands of small and midsize businesses at the backbone of Germany's export economy. 

Maintaining an edge will be crucial to the German industry as demand slows in core, mature markets -- such as the U.S. and France. Fast-growing China already is the largest buyer of German machinery, accounting for 11% of the sector's total. 

German machinery makers operating in China surveyed by Struktur generally expect competition over the next five years to come from small companies that are largely unknown outside of China. 

"As German companies, we need to maintain a very huge innovation speed to stay ahead of Chinese competition; otherwise we cannot sell our products," says Christian Blatt, general manager in China for Krones AG, which makes bottling and packaging equipment. 

The growth of China's machinery industry recalls the country's approach in the 1990s to textiles, an area China now dominates. Both sectors have benefited from governmental financial support. President Hu Jintao in March announced a five-year plan to invest more than $500 billion in key industries, including machinery. Beijing two years ago unveiled an equipment-manufacturing revitalization plan meant to increase its market share world-wide and to decrease dependence on foreign-owned companies. 

Chinese companies also pay lower salaries than their German counterparts, use less expensive parts and receive government subsidies or tax rebates. As a result, Chinese products often cost 10% to 20% less than German ones, analysts say. 

Chinese programs "give away land for free, buildings for free. Many Chinese firms receive tax rebates," Mr. Reitmeier says. "That's support the German government cannot give" its own companies. 

German engineering companies long have worried about Chinese rivals violating intellectual-property rights. Herrenknecht AG, which makes tunnel-boring equipment, has given up hope of enforcing its intellectual-property rights in China. 

"As a medium-sized company? No chance," says Martin Herrenknecht, owner of the closely held concern. 

He instead entered a joint venture with a Chinese company that is partially owned by the government, using German parts and low-cost Chinese labor. "For some companies it's better if ownership is partially Chinese," he says. "It's quite an advantage in entering the Chinese market." 

Chinese companies also gain access to German expertise through acquisitions, mostly of low-profile companies. The value of Chinese acquisitions in Germany rose to $98 million last year from $3.6 million in 2006, according to merger research firm Dealogic. The total already is $83.4 million this year, with nearly all the deals involving engineering companies. 

State-controlled Chinese companies such as the Shenyang Machine Tool Group Co. and Dalian Machine Tool Group Co. have been investing in and acquiring equipment makers from Germany and elsewhere. From 2003 to 2009, Chinese companies invested about 90 billion euros in hundreds of machinery-related acquisitions and investments, Struktur says. 

"They're buying these companies . . . to learn fast how to build high-quality machines on their own," says the consulting firm's Mr. Berke. Shenyang and Dalian declined to comment. 

(END) Dow Jones Newswires


WSJ(5/12) China Blunts Germany's Edge
-------------

This seems an eye-catching sign that China's manufacturers are catching up to high-ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

Brotherhood said:


> *Freight rail across Eurasia cuts travel time for trading goods between China, Europe - People's Daily Online* May 11, 2011
> 
> *A new freight rail has started operating across Eurasia, linking the southwest Chinese economic hub of Chongqing with the Port of Antwerp in Belgium and cutting the travel time for goods traded between China and Europe in half*, officials said Tuesday.
> 
> *The 11,179 kilometers of rail, running through Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus, Poland, and Germany, was first used on March 19. Transporting goods from Chongqing to Antwerp on this route takes about 16 days, or half the time required for the goods to be transported by sea*, Chongqing Mayor Huang Qifan told reporters.
> 
> Huang said *the freight rail is also safer and less expensive than sea transport, which has been the dominating method for processing trade between China and European countries.*
> 
> *The rail supplements the 10,800-kilometer-long Eurasian Land Bridge to the north and will be mainly used to link south China's Pearl Delta manufacturing hub and the country's southwest industrial belt with Europe*, officials said.
> 
> Source: Xinhua


 
Amazing!

I think any China friendly neighboring countries on the south can benefit from this railway link, too. Those who are hostile will be left out of the opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai 2010 Service Trade Value Topped USD100bn - Investors.com* 05/12/2011 

SHANGHAI, May 12, 2011 (SinoCast Daily Business Beat via COMTEX) -- *Shanghai service trade import and export value was USD 104.67 billion in 2010, gaining by 40.1 percent over a year earlier*, in terms of the latest data China's Ministry of Commerce released.

*The city's service trade exports and imports came to USD 40.64 billion and USD 64.03 billion last year, rising by 35.8 percent and 42.9 percent year on year respectively. The two figures were in the top places nationwide.*

The trade value mirrors that Shanghai fulfilled the goal that it would record more than USD 100 billion service trade import and export value by 2010.

*The service trade value accounted for 22.1 percent of Shanghai total international trade value last year and made up 41.2 percent of local GDP.*

*The Shanghai service trade value increased faster compared with nationwide average growth of 26.4 percent and that took 28.9 percent of nationwide total.*

*During the May Day holiday this year two airports in Shanghai served 200,000 inbound and outbound passengers. Meanwhile, the Shanghai port was in the peak time for passenger transport, which soared by 33 times compared with the same period of last year.*

Source: ::::?:::: (May 12, 2011)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese firm wins bid on Cameroon hydropower project - People's Daily Online* May 14, 2011

*China Three Gorges Corp. (CTGPC) in central China's Hubei Province announced Friday that one of its subsidiaries had won a contract to build a hydropower project in Cameroon.*






China International Water and Electric Corp. will build the Lom Pangar Hydropower Project for the central African nation's Electricity Development Corp., CTGPC said in a statement.

*The project includes the construction of a dam across the Sanaga River and its two side-dams, a 30-megawatt power station and a 90-kilovolt high-voltage wire*, according to the statement.

*The contract totals 198 million U.S. dollars*, CTGPC said.

The project will be jointly funded by World Bank's International Development Association (IDA), the French Development Agency (AFD) and the European Investment Bank (BEI).

*CTGPC said the hydropower project will be constructed within a period of 38 months*, and the two sides have yet to decide when to start the project.

*Upon completion, the dam will harness the flow of the Sanaga River and form a reservoir of 6 billion cubic meters*, according to the statement.

*The project will also bring about 1,500 jobs to the central African country*, the statement said.

*Cameroon plans to spend 12 billion U.S. dollars to increase the country's electricity output from 1,000 megawatts to 3,000 megawatts by 2020.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Foreign direct investment rises 26% in China in first 4 months - People's Daily Online* May 17, 2011

*Foreign direct investment (FDI) in China grew 26.03 percent year-on-year to reach 38.8 billion U.S. dollars during the first four months of this year*, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said on Tuesday.






*In April, the FDI climbed 15.21 percent to 8.46 billion U.S. dollars, down from March's growth of 32.9 percent,* MOC spokesman Yao Jian said during a regular briefing.

While March saw 2,538 new foreign-invested companies being approved to operate in China, 2,215 foreign-invested companies were approved last month, up 8.21 percent from the same period in 2010.

*China has approved 8,152 new foreign-invested companies over the past four months, a rise of 8.61 percent year-on-year.*

*Yao said FDI from Asia and Europe kept growing during the January-April period. Capital inflows from ten Asian nations and regions, including Japan, Thailand, Singapore, rose 31.23 percent to reach 32.88 billion U.S. dollars, while FDI from Europe gained 23.42 percent to 2.64 billion U.S. dollars during the same period.*

*In contrast, the United States slowed its direct investment pace in the world's second-largest economy.* FDI from U.S. fell 28 percent year on year to 1.03 billion U.S. dollars during the Jan-April period.

Furthermore, *the growth rate in FDI in China's economically-developed east regions was slower than those in the country's central and western areas*. East China attracted 33.18 billion U.S. dollars of FDI during the Jan-April period, up 23.36 percent year on year, compared with the 34.03-percent increase in the central regions and 55.84-percent rise in the western areas, Yao said.

*OUTBOUND DIRECT INVESTMENT RISES*

*China's outbound direct investments hit 13.4 billion U.S. dollars during the first four months of 2011, up 17.5 percent year-on-year*, according to Yao.* This brought China's cumulative outbound non-financial direct investments to 272.2 billion U.S. dollars as of the end of April,* Yao said.

*About 4.2 billion U.S. dollars, or 31.3 percent of China's total outbound direct investments, were channeled into company mergers over the past four months*, he said.

*The country's overseas contracted projects brought in 24.88 billion U.S. dollars in revenues during the same period, up 7.8 percent year-on-year*, according to Yao. *The value of new contracts stood at 43.66 billion U.S. dollars, up 19.2 percent from one year earlier, Yao said.*

*About 775,000 Chinese laborers were stationed overseas by the end of April this year, nearly 22,000 less than in the same period last year*, according to Yao. This is partly due to recent unrest in the Middle East and North Africa, which resulted in the evacuation of thousands of Chinese nationals.

*JAPAN EARTHQUAKE REDUCES EXPORTS*

*Japan's exports to China rose 4.7 percent year-on-year to 15.99 billion U.S. dollars in April, down from a 26.4-percent surge in the first quarter*, as the effects of the Japanese earthquake on bilateral trade became more apparent.

On April 8, China banned imports of agricultural products and food from 12 regions located close to the site of Japan's Fukushima nuclear power plant, which was critically damaged during the recent earthquake and tsunami.

"It's an emergency measure for the world to ban food imports from Japan. China and Japan will discuss how to promote bilateral trade during Commerce Minister Chen Deming's visit to Japan this week," Yao said.

*The European Union overtook Japan to become the biggest source of imports into China during the January-April period.*

*"The ministry has noticed the change. China will strengthen its economic and financial ties with Japan and participate in Japan's reconstruction," *Yao said.

He added that Premier Wen Jiabao is due to attend the fourth trilateral summit of China, Japan and the Republic of Korea in Japan, which will be held from May 21 to 22.

Yao also said that* China's trade surplus has fallen over the past three years as the country has increased its imports. The trade surplus accounted for 3.1 percent of China's gross domestic product last year*, according to Yao.


----------



## CardSharp

Martian2 said:


> Dai Bingguo: China's Peaceful Development Is Good for America - WSJ.com
> 
> "*China's Peaceful Development Is Good for America*
> By DAI BINGGUO
> MAY 9, 2011, 9:32 P.M. ET
> 
> _But first both sides need to build a relationship of equality and mutual trust._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton (right) toasts Hu Jintao during his visit to Washington in January. (Reuters)


 
Funny how Hilary was bad-mouthing China and predicting that the collapse of the Chinese government and the people there just shrugged it off. Guess it shows how much China cares what US says now.

Hillary Clinton: China reaction a 'fool's errand' - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Tianjin eyes more FDI in 2011 - People's Daily Online* May 19, 2011 





*The final assembly line for the Airbus A320 in Tianjin. Emerging industries, including aerospace, biotechnology and a new generation of information technology are expected to account for 30 percent of the northern port city's GDP by the end of 2015*. (Photo / China Daily)

*China's northern port city of Tianjin is expected to see an increase in foreign investment in 2011, partly due to the city's efforts in improving its soft environment*, a senior city official said.

Yang Dongliang, executive vice-mayor of Tianjin municipality, told China Daily that *the scale of foreign investment to be utilized by the city in 2011 is very likely to be "no less than" last year's, despite the stricter criteria in project selection.*

*The city attracted a record $10.8 billion foreign direct investment in 2010, up 20.3 percent compared with the previous year.*

*"Tianjin maintains strong momentum in attracting foreign investment, as investors with real strength prefer business efficiency, better services and high-level labor resources to preferential policies,"* Yang said in an interview during the three-day China-Europe High-level Political Parties Forum.

*The city is also making efforts in building a low-carbon economy and has accordingly raised standards on project selection for investors.*

In addition to high energy-consuming and high-polluting projects, low-end processing projects, largely relying on cheap labor costs,* are no longer welcomed by the city.*

*"The strategy for utilizing investment for the next five years has been fine-tuned. We are paying more attention to investors' vision and sustainable developments, including projects that present potential benefits to the industry,"* Yang said.

*The improvement of the soft environment* is the key issue for attracting more high-quality investment, he said.

*Many Fortune Global 500 companies have invested and established branches in Tianjin*. And its Binhai New Area, an industrial park, has been set as an economic growth engine for the nation.

*Jean-Luc Charles, general manager of the Airbus Tianjin, a joint venture between Airbus SA and Tianjin Aviation Industry Investment Company Ltd, called Tianjin a city that "never stops".*

"I have been living in Tianjin for more than three years and have seen what is happening here.

*"New enterprises and new buildings emerge every day; the pace of growth is visible and impressive,"* he said.

*It took the joint venture around 18 months from constructing a factory to getting the aircraft assembly operations started in August 2008. In early June, Airbus Tianjin will be on stream to deliver 50 aircraft*, he said.

*Emerging industries including aerospace, biotechnology and a new generation of information technology are expected to account for 30 percent of Tianjin city's GDP by the end of 2015.*

In addition, the city has aggressive plans for its service sector and urbanization, which are expected to create new opportunities for investors.

*The service industry will account for more than 50 percent of the city's GDP by the end of 2015, from 45.3 percent in 2010*, according to the city's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015).

*Tianjin will invest 75 million yuan ($11.5 million) during the next five years to build the service industry, including modern logistics, exhibitions, technology consulting services, and financial leasing*, said Zhang Zhiqiang, the director of the Tianjin Development and Reform Commission.

*The city also plans to spend 25 million yuan on new rural construction during the next five years*, he said.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Yuan may be fully convertible in "3-5 yrs" - People's Daily Online* May 21, 2011 

A senior economist has said *China could achieve full convertibility of the yuan in three to five years - much sooner than previous forecasts.*






Xiang Songzuo, deputy director of the International Monetary Institute with Renmin University of China, told China Daily on Friday that *full convertibility of the yuan could be achieved within that time span, citing sources from the central bank.*

*It is the earliest estimate for the full convertibility of the yuan, as most other experts have said such a move was about a decade away.*

The People's Bank of China, the country's central bank, declined to comment on Friday.

Wu Xiaoqiu, senior finance professor of Renmin University of China, said *it is possible for China to achieve full convertibility of the yuan by 2015*.

*"The yuan could become familiar to global investors very soon and become a global reserve currency,"* he said.

*The World Bank said in a report on Tuesday that by 2025 the yuan could become a major global currency together with the US dollar and the euro - echoing China's rising say in the world economy.*

*The dollar, the predominant global reserve currency, has had its credibility dented as the loose monetary policies of the United States damaged the interests of other countries, including China, analysts said. The euro, on the other hand, is suffering setbacks as Europe encounters financial turbulence.*

Currently, the Chinese currency is not freely convertible for foreign direct investment and securities transactions, as the country is fearful of possible financial turbulence caused by abnormal capital flows.

Zhou Xiaochuan, the central bank chief, said at the Lujiazui Forum in Shanghai on Friday that *when cross-border use of the yuan hits a certain level, there will be a natural demand for full convertibility.*

*China has been trying to improve the yuan's global clout by encouraging its use in foreign trade and investment.*

Zhou's remark to* "cautiously" allow the yuan to be used in cross-border financial deals would mark a further step to making it a major world reserve currency.*

China launched a pilot program in 2009 to allow banks to conduct trade settlements using the yuan in four cities.

*The scheme has been expanded to 20 provincial regions, with the volume of cross-border settlements reaching 530 billion yuan ($81.5 billion) in the first four months of this year, Li Bo, a senior central bank official*, told the Shanghai forum. 

Li added* the practice of cross-border yuan-denominated trade settlement will be extended throughout China this year.*

*Li said the central bank is also working on rules to allow yuan-denominated foreign direct investment.*

*China's foreign trade volume could hit $3.9 trillion this year, with yuan-denominated trade settlements reaching $200 billion - 5.1 percent of the total trade - up from about 2.6 percent in 2010*, said Anthony Lin, Shanghai general manager of Standard Chartered Bank (China) Ltd on Friday.

"Based on my understanding, the move will probably allow foreign central banks to buy Chinese government bonds and the yuan through bond-issuing in Hong Kong to invest in the mainland," said Peng Wensheng, chief economist with China International Capital Corp Ltd.

*"That means more capital inflows, and that will put pressure on China's monetary policy."*

Lu Zhengwei, chief economist of the Industrial Bank, also said the increased cross-border use of the yuan will increase the amount of yuan in offshore accounts, opening up the possibility of speculative activities that threaten to destabilize the yuan's exchange rate.

*"The yuan's increased cross-border use is a mixed blessing. I couldn't agree more that it should be conducted cautiously."*

Xiang with Renmin University said the government should regulate capital inflows and outflows to prevent risks.

*"It doesn't mean China will let foreign capital come and go without any restriction. It still has regulations in place to monitor capital flows, just like other developed countries do," *he told China Daily.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huan

That map of China in the post above always bothers me when Aksai Chin is not included as part of China. Folks, we need to stop using India's or the Western version of China's borders. C'mon, I'm serious. We need to start using Beijing's version of China's borders from now on that would at least include Aksai Chin as part of the PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Huan said:


> That map of China in the post above always bothers me when Aksai Chin is not included as part of China. Folks, we need to stop using India's or the Western version of China's borders. C'mon, I'm serious.



Bro, points taken, my bad, post edited. Thanks.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nanjing South station of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway near completion - People's Daily Online* May 23, 2011 






A worker walks downstairs in the Nanjing South Railway Station, one of the five major stops of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, which is near completion in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, May 22, 2011. The Nanjing South Railway Station, covering an area of 458,000 square meters, or 6 times of the current Nanjing station, has reached the end of construction and is expected to be put into use in late June this year. (Xinhua/Wang Xin)

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sino-African fund set to swell in five years - People's Daily Online* May 24, 2011 





Workers hang a banner for the FIFA World Cup from a cooling tower in Johannesburg, South Africa, in June. Chinese investment in Africa exceeded $1 billion in 2010 from tens of millions of US dollars in 2000. Provided to China Daily

*The China-Africa Development (CAD) fund, the country's biggest equity fund targeting African investments, is set to expand to $5 billion in the coming five years*, said Chi Jianxin, president of the fund.

*"We expect to finish raising the fund's second phase of $2 billion by the end of this year and will kick off the third phase afterwards,"* Chi said in an exclusive interview with China Daily.

*Based on current operations, the size of the fund may eventually exceed $5 billion*, even though several conditions, such as an efficient exit channel, are required, he said.

*The CAD fund was set up in 2007 as China's major investment vehicle in Africa,* after President Hu Jintao pledged to establish it at the Beijing Summit on China-Africa Cooperation in 2006.

An initial sum of $1 billion was provided by China Development Bank (CDB), and the fund was planned to expand to $5 billion finally, although no specific timetable had been drawn up.

CDB will also help in the second phase fundraising, said Chi, who was the director of CDB's Investment Banking Department before his appointment as president of the fund upon its foundation.

*"We expect more capital from other institutions will join in during the third round of capital raising,"* he said.

*So far, the fund has decided to invest $1.3 billion, including $600 million that has already been invested, in more than 40 projects covering more than 20 countries on the African continent.*
*
"We're very cautious on our investments when making decisions, "* Chi said. The fund's investment focuses mainly on the processing industry, including construction materials, automobiles, and household electrical appliances, in addition to agriculture, mining, and infrastructure areas.

*All the projects will facilitate more than $5 billion additional capital investment to the continent, and will provide more than 100,000 jobs,* Chi said.

The fund, for instance, *is in talks with Chery Automobile Co to invest in an automotive assembly plant project in Africa.*

*Buoyed by Chinese investors' feverish enthusiasm in Africa, China's investment in Africa surpassed $1 billion in 2010 from mere tens of millions of US dollars in 2000. Meanwhile, bilateral trade in 2010 rose to $124 billion, more than 11 times higher than in 2000*, according to Xinhua News Agency reports.

*The central government is urging that equal importance be given to attracting foreign investment and encouraging domestic investors to go abroad* during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015), the first time the country has emphasized overseas investment and will spur even more domestic investment to go abroad, analysts said.

*"We plan to invest more in 'mega projects' within the next five years, such as transportation and harbor construction,"* Chi said. "As a financial investor, we're also actively seeking partnerships with domestic strategic investors for big projects."

In addition, Chi said that the fund has started adopting a mergers-and-acquisitions (M&A) strategy to curtail the investment period.

*"We will seek some M&A opportunities in the future to offset the longer cycle of new projects starting from zero,"* Chi said.

*So far, the fund has set up offices in South Africa, the continent's biggest economy, Ethiopia, which has attracted a number of projects, and Zambia. The fund is also planning to set up additional offices in countries in western and northern Africa.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Exclusive: After 3 years and nearly a billion dollars, jumbo deepwater rig delivered to CNOOC - People's Daily Online* May 24, 2011 

*A 3,000-meter deepwater jumbo oil drilling platform was delivered in Shanghai Monday to China National Offshore Oil Corp. (CNOOC), the country's largest offshore oil producer, the latest step for China as it seeks more energy from the ocean.*






*It took 6 billion yuan (923 million U.S. dollars) of investment and more than three years for China State Shipbuilding Corp. (CSSC), the contractor, to build the CNOOC 981 rig for the offshore oil giant.*

*The platform is 114 meters long, 90 meters wide and 137.8 meters high, and weighs 31,000 tonnes. With a deck the size of a standard football field, the rig is capable of undertaking an offshore operation at a maximum water depth of 3,000 meters and drilling a length of 12,000 meters*, according to CSSC.

Equipped with third-generation dynamic and global positioning systems, *the CNOOC 981 can withstand the vibrations brought by a massive typhoon.*

Zhang Guobao, director of the Committee of Experts with the National Energy Commission, said* the successful construction of the rig would have a strategic significance for China to boost deepwater oil drilling capability and help secure national marine resources.*

*"It will also help achieve the goal set by our national strategic plan," *said Zhang, former head of China's National Energy Administration.

*China relies on imports for more than half of its oil consumption, so it's eager to diversify its energy sources on land and through deepwater drilling to fuel its robust economic growth.*

Wang Yilin, Chairman of CNOOC, said the company sees the delivery of the jumbo rig as a good opportunity to strengthen its efforts in deepwater oil exploration and ensure energy security for the country.

According to CNOOC, *the rig will be installed in waters of the South China Sea and begin oil and gas prospecting in July.*

*The South China Sea is one of the most important natural gas and oil production bases for CNOOC, which produced more than 50 million tonnes of oil equivalent in China's marine areas last year.*

CNOOC *plans to invest 200 billion yuan and drill 800 deepwater wells and raise its deepwater oil and gas output to 500 million oil equivalent by 2020.*

*China imported 84.96 million tonnes of crude oil in the first four months this year, up 11.5 percent from a year earlier, while imports of refined oil products rose 18.6 percent year-on-year to 14.25 million tonnes in the period*, according to government statistics.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Intel joins Beijing push with executive move



> By Kathrin Hille in Beijing and Rahul Jacob in Hong Kong
> 
> Published: May 24 2011 20 :47 | Last updated: May 24 2011 20 :47
> 
> Intel is moving Sean Maloney, one of its most senior executives, to Beijing as chairman of its China operations, reflecting the rise of China as one of the worlds most important markets for multinationals.
> 
> Mr Maloney, an executive vice-president who heads Intels architecture group in Silicon Valley in California, has in the past been mentioned as a potential successor to Paul Otellini, Intels chief executive.
> 
> [It is] an unprecedented move for Intel to place one of its most senior executives in China, the company said. It underscores the importance of China, which is expected to become the single largest PC consumption market for Intel next year.
> 
> The move follows the recent relocation to Hong Kong of other senior manufacturing executives.
> 
> Observers say multinationals increasingly view China as a market so crucial that they are ensuring their top executives gain a direct and thorough understanding of, and build personal relationships in, the market.
> 
> Companies are looking at China as a second home market, said Joseph Ngai at McKinsey in Hong Kong. This meant building relationships with government and regulators, just as they would in their home markets, he said.
> 
> In December, Caterpillar, the worlds biggest maker of earthmoving equipment by revenue, moved group president Rich Lavin from the US to Hong Kong  the first time the company put a member of its executive office in Asia.
> 
> In January John Rice, a vice-chairman at General Electric, was appointed to head the companys global operations  all business outside the US  from Hong Kong. He was previously based in GEs headquarters in the US.
> 
> Ford Motor was an even earlier mover, shifting its regional headquarters for Asia-Pacific and Africa from Bangkok to Shanghai in 2009, locating functional executives for the region for manufacturing, product development, purchasing and PR in China for the first time.
> 
> Analysts said there were strong logistical reasons for moving senior executives close to the Chinese market. Face-to-face meetings are very important, Mr Ngai said.
> 
> A recent study by the European Union Chamber of Commerce in China and Roland Berger Strategy Consultants showed that 24 multinationals, including Walt Disney, Kraft Foods and Novartis, last year announced plans to shift regional headquarters to Shanghai.
> 
> The number of multinationals with regional headquarters in Shanghai rose from 224 in 2008 to 305 in 2010, including 74 Fortune Global 500 companies, according to the Shanghai statistics bureau.
> 
> Intel said Mr Maloney would take up the new position as chairman of Intel China and relocate to Beijing for two to three years.
> 
> Ian Yang, president of Intel China, will continue to serve in his position.
> .




Infosys to build campus in Shanghai



> May 24, 2011 4:28 pm by Girija Shivakumar
> 
> Indias global outsourcing industry, one of the most successful in the world, has been quick to recognise the potential demand and competition from its bigger neighbour, China.
> 
> Now Infosys (INFOSYSTCH:NSI), Indias second biggest software services exporter, is making its biggest ever investment outside India to set up a swanky state of the art campus in Shanghai.
> 
> Infosys plans to invest a whopping $125m to $150m on a sprawling, 15 acre site to be developed over a period of three years. The campus will be equipped with software development labs, data centres, training facilities, food courts and a 1,500-seater auditorium.
> 
> China has demonstrated an extraordinary pace of growth. Such growth cannot be sustained unless it is backed up by scalable, easily maintainable, easily available and easily usable information systems. That is where we believe that there is opportunity in China for us, N R Narayana Murthy, Infosys chairman (second left in picture), told the Times of India.
> 
> Currently, Infosys China employs nearly 3,300 people. The company plans to triple its workforce in a bid for rapid expansion.
> 
> Rangarajan Vellamore, chief executive officer of Infosys Technologies, China said:
> 
> 
> With this large investment and enhanced capability we will aim to lead service capability out of China to the global and local markets for business transformation and operations. When this campus is completed we expect to have over 10,000 employees in Shanghai alone.
> 
> While the Chinese IT services market is growing, it is dominated by mostly global companies including Indian IT majors such as Wipro, TCS and Mahindra Satyam. With Infosys now making its biggest overseas commitment there, it seem Indian companies are bent on tightening their grip on Chinas bulging IT market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China becomes world's biggest market for gold investment - People's Daily Online* May 23, 2011 

*In the first quarter of 2011, China's gold demand grew rapidly, and China has overtaken India to become the world's biggest market for gold investment, according to the "Gold Demand Trend Report" recently released by the World Gold Council (WGC).*






*The report indicates that Chinese investors purchased a total of 90.9 tons of gold bars and coins in the first quarter, which is twice the amount of the same period last year and higher than India's 85.6 tons. In terms of the demand for gold investment, China is also 2 percent higher than India's 23 percent.*






*The report also shows that in the first quarter of 2011, China's total demand for gold was 981.3 tons, the demand for trading gold bars and coins rose by 52 percent, and the average gold prices increased by 25 percent.* The sharp rise of gold purchases is basically the result of the demand for investment.

Furthermore,* the gold price dropped by 8 percent at the end of January to 1,300 U.S. dollars per ounce, which also created a promising opportunity for investors*. As for the growth of China's demand, the WGC thinks that since China's inflation expectations have not yet decreased, the wealth preservation function of gold is still one of the main factors behind the investment craze.

*Recently lots of banks and jewelry stores in China have added gold sales services*. Eily Ong, investment research manager of the WGC, thinks that the surging demand for gold in China is surely astonishing, but he thinks the trend will continue.

*Although China has overtaken Indian to become the world's biggest market for gold investment in the domain of gold bars and coins, India is still recognized as the world's largest market for gold trade. Based on the quarterly report by the WGC*, if jewelry consumption and other forms of personal consumption are taken into account, India's demand is still higher than China's.

*In addition, as China is becoming the center for electronic components manufacturing and assembly, demand for gold in technology sectors is still on the rise.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese aircraft maker to sell four MA60 to Peruvian airline - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011 

AVIC Xi'an Aircraft Industry (Group) Co., maker of Modern Ark 60 (MA60) passenger planes,* confirmed Tuesday that it had signed a contract to sell four MA60s to a Peruvian airline express company.*

*The MA60, which was introduced in the year 2000, is China's only domestically-developed regional passenger aircraft in service. Its success at home and in the international market has greatly enhanced the company's reputation*, said an official with the company.






*MA60 aircraft have been delivered to fourteen countries in Asia, Africa and South America and are in use on more than 100 routes*, according to company statistics.






*An MA60 passenger plane, which was en route from the city of Sorong to the town of Kaimana in Indonesia's West Papua, crashed into the sea at approximately 1 p.m. local time on May 7, killing all 25 passengers and crew.* *A preliminary investigation suggested that the cause of the crash was due to pilot error. It was the first fatal accident for an MA60.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's mobile phone users exceed 900 million: MIIT - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011 

*China's cell phone user grew by 41.39 million in the first four months of 2011 to 900.39 million in total, covering nearly two-thirds of the nation's population*, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

*The number of telephone subscribers exceeded 1.19 billion by the end of April, with the number of fixed-line subscribers dropping by 2.93 million to 291.45 million*, according to statistics released Tuesday by the MIIT on its website.





*
By the end of April, third generation (3G) mobile telecommunication users in China reached 67.57 million, 20.52 million more than that of the end of 2010.*

*The number of broadband Internet users increased by 9.58 million in the Jan.-April period to 135.92 million, while the number of dial-up connection users dropped by 130,000 to 5.77 million.*

*China's telecommunication industry reported a 9.4 percent growth year- on-year in main business revenue for the first four months to 308.36 billion yuan (47.44 billion US. dollars),* said the MIIT.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Three Gorges' new turbine generator starts to function - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011 






Photo taken on May 24, 2011 shows the interior of the Three Gorges' underground power station in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The No. 32 turbine generator in the underground power station started to function Tuesday. No. 32 turbine is one of six 700,000-kilowatt turbine generators designed to be installed on the underground power station, which are expected to put into use in succession within two years. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)






A technicist monitors the operation of a turbine generator at the Three Gorges' underground power station in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, May 24, 2011. The No. 32 turbine generator in the underground power station started to function Tuesday. No. 32 turbine is one of six 700,000-kilowatt turbine generators designed to be installed on the underground power station, which are expected to put into use in succession within two years. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)






Photo taken on May 24, 2011 shows a ceremony marking the functioning of the No. 32 turbine generator at the Three Gorges' underground power station in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The No. 32 turbine is one of six 700,000-kilowatt turbine generators designed to be installed on the underground power station, which are expected to put into use within two years. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)






Technicists check the No. 32 turbine generator while it is operating at the Three Gorges' underground power station in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, May 24, 2011. The No. 32 turbine generator started to function Tuesday. No. 32 turbine is one of six 700,000-kilowatt turbine generators designed to be installed on the underground power station, which are expected to put into use in succession within two years. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)






Photo taken on May 24, 2011 shows a ceremony marking the functioning of the No. 32 turbine generator at the Three Gorges' underground power station in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The No. 32 turbine is one of six 700,000-kilowatt turbine generators designed to be installed on the underground power station, which are expected to put into use in succession within two years. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest 30 billion yuan in basic public health - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011

*China has increased per capita spending on public health services for Chinese mainlanders from 15 yuan to 25 yuan in 2011, which means the total financial investment of all levels of governments will reach more than 30 billion yuan*, an official revealed at a press conference on May 24.






Qin Huaijin, an official from China's Ministry of Health, said* China launched the program of basic public health services in July of 2009, and it has achieved progress so far.*

*As of 2010, China had established the health files for 48.7 percent of urban citizens and 38.1 percent of rural citizens; 84 percent of pregnant women and 81.5 percent of kids below 3 years old were put into system management; 57 million people aged 65 years and older received physicals; in addition, millions of various other kinds of patients were also put into the system management, including elevated blood pressure patients, diabetics and severely mentally ill patients.*

Qin said the ministry issued an administrative measure on information disclosure of medical and health service units last year. It requires domestic units carrying state basic public health service programs to disclose their service items, funds standards and service targets.

However, Qin also said* there are some units that provide basic public health services but do not get any funds, and some local governments even put the money for the program toward other uses, such as buying equipment and building infrastructure.*

Regarding the aforementioned situations, Qin emphasized that,* "China will strengthen the management for funds and complete the system for basic public service programs. Where the money goes and whether it can be used in the right places will become measures for examining all levels of governments."*

By Wang Hanlu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*First BRT lane opens in Beijing - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011





On May 24, two buses are running on the BRT lane of the Beijing Link Road.


The first special BRT lane on the Beijing Link Road opened on May 24, which is 8.6 kilometers and 8.8 kilometers long to and from Beijing, respectively.

The 18 lines of buses running on the BRT lane will raise their capacities in rush hours in order to relieve the traffic pressure of the Beijing Link Road and the Beijing Subway Batong Line. The use of the BRT line will shorten the time from Siliqiao to Sihuidong from 20 minutes to 9 minutes and at the same time reduce the load factor of the Beijing Link Road from 135 percent to 114 percent.





On May 24, a bus is running on the BRT lan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Yangtze moves more cargo than any other world river - People's Daily Online * May 25, 2011 

*With 1.5 billion tons of cargo transported in 2010, the Yangtze River is the No. 1 river in the world for transporting cargo, according to the "2010 Yangtze River Merchant Shipping Report," released by the Yangtze River Navigational Affairs Administration on May 2*3.







*Yangtze River artery transported three times as much cargo as the Mississippi River and five times as much as the Rhin*e.

*The Yangtze River merchant shipping has generated 120 billion yuan direct contribution and 2000 billion yuan indirect contribution to the economic growth of the coastal cities. In addition, the shipping business has offered 200 jobs and indirectly created 10 million job opportunities.*

Presently, *the Yangtze River artery plays a pivotal part in the merchant shipping of iron ores, thermal coals, and minerals, and it is an important engine of the coastal economies along its banks.*

During the 11th Five-Year Plan period, *the shipping capacity of the Yangtze River artery was expanded and the construction of coastal ports was accelerated. Now there are six 100-million-ton harbors completed, which are in Suzhou, Nantong, Jiangyin, Nanjing, Zhenjiang and Wuhan
*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Brotherhood said:


> *First BRT lane opens in Beijing - People's Daily Online* May 25, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 24, two buses are running on the BRT lane of the Beijing Link Road.
> 
> 
> The first special BRT lane on the Beijing Link Road opened on May 24, which is 8.6 kilometers and 8.8 kilometers long to and from Beijing, respectively.
> 
> The 18 lines of buses running on the BRT lane will raise their capacities in rush hours in order to relieve the traffic pressure of the Beijing Link Road and the Beijing Subway Batong Line. The use of the BRT line will shorten the time from Siliqiao to Sihuidong from 20 minutes to 9 minutes and at the same time reduce the load factor of the Beijing Link Road from 135 percent to 114 percent.


 
I recommend this video from Guangzhou's officially acclaimed BRT system which is combined with public bicycle renting system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's nuclear power projects continue - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011





*A model of a nuclear reactor at an exhibition in Changchun, Jilin province. China has 13 nuclear reactors in operation and 25 more in the pipeline.* Zhang Xinyu / for China Daily

*The latest move is a joint effort by China GD Power Development Co Ltd and China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group to build three nuclear plants in northern Jilin province*. The companies intend to co-develop three nuclear plants, in Songjiang, Liangjia Mountain and Jiutai, according to the framework agreement on GD Power's website.

*"State-owned power generators are still keen on being part of the nuclear building group,"* said Xiao Xinjiang, a nuclear power expert at the Energy Research Institute of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

*With the exception of China Power Investment Corp, the country's five thermal power-generating companies are not yet qualified to develop nuclear power.*

*"The power groups expect to obtain qualifications to develop nuclear power plants, which requires a track record in project development, through investment in these nuclear projects,"* said Xiao.

*China has only granted the nuclear power development qualifications to China National Nuclear Corp*, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group and China Power Investment Corp.

The three nuclear projects are still in the preliminary stage, and are unlikely to obtain approval before 2020, according to Xiao.

Meanwhile, *preliminary work on China's first inland nuclear power project, the Taohuajiang Nuclear Power Plant, is still in progress, while safety checks on existing facilities and projects under construction are progressing nationwide.*

China froze approvals of nuclear projects on March 16 following Japan's nuclear crisis.

*The country has 13 reactors in operation and 25 more under construction*. Meanwhile, preliminary work is being undertaken for dozens of nuclear projects that await government approval.

*But the freeze on new projects is unlikely to derail the country's goal of attaining 70 gigawatts (gW) of nuclear capacity by 2020.*

*With the 25 units currently under construction, China could easily reach 40 gW in nuclear capacity by 2015.*

*The country will likely grant approvals for the inland nuclear power plants in Jiangxi, Hunan and Hubei provinces *once the freeze is lifted, and this will help the country achieve its goal by 2020.

Xu Yuming, vice-secretary general of the China Nuclear Energy Association (CNEA), said recently that *China would reach at least 70 gW in nuclear capacity by 2020 despite the halt on new approvals.*

*The country is expected to issue its nuclear safety plan in August, after which it will resume the approval process*, Lin Chengge, former deputy director of the National Nuclear Safety Administration, told China Daily earlier.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China vows to convert 10 mln illiterate people in five years - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011

*China plans to reduce the number of illiterate people by 2 million each year over the next five years*, according to an outline issued Wednesday by the Ministry of Education.

*As the most populous country in the world, China has promised the international community that it would reduce the number of illiterate adults to around 43 million by 2015.*





*The above list should be our goal in the coming future.*
*
"There are still 50 million illiterate people in China, most of whom live in remote and rural areas with poor transportation and telecommunications,"* an official with the ministry said .

*The illiteracy ratio on the Chinese mainland declined to 4.08 percent in 2010 from 6.72 percent in 2000*, according to the data from China's sixth national census released earlier this year.

To better help these people learn how to read and write, the ministry has issued a set of guidelines on creating reading courses and compiling teaching materials especially for illiteracy eradication.

*In the guidelines, one course was designed to teach illiterate people how to correctly read, pronounce, write, and use 592 of the most frequently used Chinese characters.*

*The guidelines also include basic arithmetic skills and tips for daily life*, with the help of which an illiterate person would be able to catch up with fast-changing society.

*When the People's Republic of China was founded in 1949, the illiterate population accounted for 80 percent of its 600 million people.*

*Over the past decades, the Chinese government has continuously fought illiteracy by promoting nine-year compulsory education, particularly in rural areas, home to 90 percent of the country's illiterate people.*

*"In the next five years, we should take further actions to educate women, ethnic minorities and migrant workers,"* the official said.

Apart from offering lessons in public schools, the Chinese government plans to use video products for home study.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *China vows to convert 10 mln illiterate people in five years - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011
> 
> *China plans to reduce the number of illiterate people by 2 million each year over the next five years*, according to an outline issued Wednesday by the Ministry of Education.
> 
> *As the most populous country in the world, China has promised the international community that it would reduce the number of illiterate adults to around 43 million by 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The above list should be our goal in the coming future.*
> *
> "There are still 50 million illiterate people in China, most of whom live in remote and rural areas with poor transportation and telecommunications,"* an official with the ministry said .
> 
> *The illiteracy ratio on the Chinese mainland declined to 4.08 percent in 2010 from 6.72 percent in 2000*, according to the data from China's sixth national census released earlier this year.
> 
> To better help these people learn how to read and write, the ministry has issued a set of guidelines on creating reading courses and compiling teaching materials especially for illiteracy eradication.
> 
> *In the guidelines, one course was designed to teach illiterate people how to correctly read, pronounce, write, and use 592 of the most frequently used Chinese characters.*
> 
> *The guidelines also include basic arithmetic skills and tips for daily life*, with the help of which an illiterate person would be able to catch up with fast-changing society.
> 
> *When the People's Republic of China was founded in 1949, the illiterate population accounted for 80 percent of its 600 million people.*
> 
> *Over the past decades, the Chinese government has continuously fought illiteracy by promoting nine-year compulsory education, particularly in rural areas, home to 90 percent of the country's illiterate people.*
> 
> *"In the next five years, we should take further actions to educate women, ethnic minorities and migrant workers,"* the official said.
> 
> Apart from offering lessons in public schools, the Chinese government plans to use video products for home study.
> 
> Source: Xinhua


 
This is very important and more important than many so called "large" economic gains. The greatest resource of China is nothing but its people. We have few natural resources, little land, but many smart people. However, smart (high IQ) means nothing without training. Eradication of illiteracy is the only way for China to truly move forward.

Many rural kids drop out of school in 9th grade and actually become functionally illiterate, making them unable to use their full potential in society. Self study guides to help them catch up later in life is very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese satellite navigation to see explosive growth - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011 

*At the recent Second Annual Conference on China's Satellite Navigation, an official said China's satellite navigation industry will enter an explosive period once relevant techniques grow mature, and the annual value of production of the industry is expected to hit 400 billion yuan by 2020.*






Ran Chengqi, the director of China's Satellite Navigation System Administration Office, revealed that:* "China has already listed satellite navigation as one part of seven national major strategic new industries, and its application industries are meeting great opportunities."*

Annual value of production expected to hit 400 billion yuan in 2020

*"Actually, 400 billion [yuan] is still a conservative guess that was calculated based on the annual growth of 15 to 20 percent. However, China's satellite navigation industry has been growing with a speed of 30 to 50 percent in recent years. From the global perspective, the [worldwide satellite navigation] industry's productive value can reach 400 to 500 billion U.S. dollars by 2020."* Ran said.

*China's satellite navigation industry got started in 2002, and its market scale was only 4 billion yuan in 2003.* In later years, with the implementation of China's "Satellite Navigation Application Industrialization" project, the consumer market base saw substantial increases and the growth rate of the market scale of domestic satellite navigation applications reached 50 percent.

*China successfully launched the eighth Beidou Satellite this April, making China the third country in the world with its own passive satellite navigation and positioning capability after the United States and Russia.*

The Beidou Satellite Navigation System will be able to provide regional service to the Asia-Pacific region before 2012 and be finished as a large scale space system with more than 30 satellites and various terminals covering the whole world around 2020.

*Industrialization of core technology*

*After nearly 10 years of development, the conditions for China's satellite navigation equipment to enter the market are becoming ripe*, and a batch user group is forming gradually, which means the industry has entered a rapid period of development.

*"From the perspective of industrialization, we still have a ways to go compared to the developed countries  especially on core components and brand products overseas products nearly dominate the whole market,"* said Yang Dongkai, from China Technical Application Association for Global Positioning System.

*But, how can China handle the problem? "We must keep hands on the industrialization of core technologies and key components, develop independent innovation insistently, break the barrier of core technologies and research and develop basic equipment with China's own intellectual property rights,"* Yang said.

By Wang Hanlu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*NW China's Ningxia builds first electric vehicle charging station - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011

*Northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region started construction on Wednesday for its first electric vehicle charging station as part of an ambitious "new energy" vehicle plan that is unfolding in China.*






*The station, which is being built in the town of Ningdong, about 40 kilometers east of the region's capital city of Yinchuan, comprises 50 chargers and two charging posts*, according to Gai Xinwu, a spokesman for the Ningxia Electric Power Company. The power company is responsible for building the station.

*The station will be capable of charging or replacing batteries for 20 electric cars simultaneously upon its completion in August this year*, Gai said.

*It will take an electric vehicle about 10 minutes to finish a full recharging cycle*, according to Gai.
*
The station will cost the power company 28.43 million yuan (about 4.4 million U.S. dollars) to build*, Gai said.

*The power company plans to build 33 charging stations and 1,620 charging posts in the region over the next five years.*






Ningxia's construction of electric vehicle charging stations is part of the country's efforts to develop environmentally friendly vehicles.

*China has carried out experimental programs concerning the use of these vehicles*, including electric, hybrid and fuel cell vehicles, in 25 cities across the country.

According to a government statement released in September last year, *China aims to have more than 500,000 "new energy" vehicles on the road by 2015 and 5 million by 2020.*

*In the meantime, China plans to build 4,000 electric vehicle charging stations over the next five years and another 6,000 before 2020*, according to the statement.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Highway grid to be finished by 2015: MOT - People's Daily Online* May 27, 2011

*The nation's highways will connect more than 90 percent of cities with a population of more than 200,000 by the end of 2015*, according to a report released by the Ministry of Transport Thursday.






Sun Guoqing, director of the planning department of the Ministry of Transport, said at a press conference Thursday that *by the end of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15), the national highway network will be basically completed, and its total length will reach 108,000 kilometers.*

*China had no highways before 1988, while by the end of 2010, the length of highways under construction was 74,000 kilometers, coming a close second to the US. According to statistics, both the US and Japan spent more than 40 years building their national highway networks, while China will have spent only half of that time to do it*, China News Service (CNS) reported.

The rapid rate of construction has resulted in various problems, such as the illegal charging of toll fees.

*"Without the policy of charging tolls on the roads, there would not have been the achievement in the present Chinese transport situation and the development of roads in the countryside,"* Weng Mengyong, vice minister of transport, said at a press conference earlier this year.

Pan Xiaojun, director of the fixed asset investment department of the National Audit Office, said that* the policy of "building roads with loans and then repaying the loans through tolls" will continue for a certain period in the future*, reported CNS.

But according to a report from the Beijing Municipal Audit Bureau, by the end of December 2004, the Beijing section of the Beijing-Shijiazhuang highway had collected 1.7 billion yuan ($262 million) in tolls and made a profit of about 600 million yuan ($92 million) after repaying its loans.

Some roads also reportedly have irregularities in charging tolls. The Shandong-based Jinan Daily reported that 16 provinces and municipalities including Hubei and Liaoning provinces built 158 illegal tollbooths on 100 roads that earned about 14.9 billion yuan ($2.29 billion) by 2005.

*"Against the backdrop of high living prices, the high tolls from the highway have increased the cost of social operation and people's economic burdens,"* Zhou Minliang, a researcher at the Institute of Industrial Economics of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Beijing-based The First.

*Zhou suggested that the tolls from highways be gradually abolished, *and the relevant departments should make their financial situation known to the public.

Zhang Zhuting, a professor at the Transport Management Institute affiliated with the Ministry of Transport,* does not think the abolition of tolls will be a trend in the future.*

*"Without charging tolls, the public will be responsible for maintaining the roads by paying taxes, which is unfair to those who don't usually use the highways,"* Zhang said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*New meteorological satellite ready for use - People's Daily Online* May 27, 2011

*The State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) held a handover ceremony for the Fengyun No. 3B meteorological satellite in Beijing on May 26, which consigned the satellite to China Meteorological Administration to be put into use.*

*This event marks great progress for China in the field of polar orbiting meteorological satellites, symbolizing China's meteorological satellite technology has reached the world's advanced level. *






*There have been 11 Fengyun series meteorological satellites successfully launched, six of which are operating well. China is one of the few countries in the world which owns both polar orbiting and geo-stationary orbiting meteorological satellites,* said Hu Yafeng, deputy chief of SASTIND.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China must become more livable to retain top talent - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011
*
China has to transform from an "economic power" to a "livable power" in order to keep its wealth, talent and confidence.*
&#12288;&#12288;
*The "2011 China Private Wealth Report," released recently by China Merchants Bank, shows that nearly 60 percent of the respondents whose investment assets exceed 10 million yuan have plans to emigrate by investing.*

*Will the rich take away a lot of wealth from China when moving abroad? How many "intellectual elites" will China lose? With a new wave of emigration going on, concerns and questions are raised in society.*

Human migration is not a new phenomenon. From the Euro-Asian Silk Road to Columbus's Discovery of the New World, migrants have brought about cultural communications and economic exchanges across the world. Migration has become an important driving force for social progress.

*The import of technology, capital and management experience that immigrants brought in have contributed to the rise of the "Four Asian Tigers" in the 1980s.*

*Nowadays, economic globalization has considerably improved the freedom and increased the attractiveness of migration from one country to another*. A certain degree of Chinese emigration can not only offer more opportunities in personal life, employment and investment but also boost the exchange and cooperation between China and other countries.

In addition,* given China's large population and its growing number of wealthy people and returnees, it is unnecessary to overly worry about Chinese emigration. Instead, we should be optimistic and open-minded since the Chinese emigrants have not taken their enterprises away with them and an increasing number of foreign companies have invested in China*

However, the factors of the emigration wave should also be figured out.

*The topic of emigration seems serious because this new wave has to some extent reflected some unlivable factors in China. The reasons provided by Chinese emigrants include helping their children to avoid domestic exam-oriented education, obtaining a healthy living environment and sound social security, seeking a sounder investment environment and getting rid of the "anti-rich" atmosphere arising from the inequality in wealth. The expectations of Chinese emigrants are just what China currently "lacks. People certainly have the right to choose a better quality of life through legal and reasonable means but excessive drain of elites and the wealthy will deepen the anxiety of ordinary domestic citizens and even society as a whole.*

*Emigration has become a sensitive topic partly because of a concern that those who get rich unlawfully may take advantage of emigration to run away from justice*. Although immigration and emigration laws tend to be very rigorous in almost every country, a large number of facts have proved that there are still some loopholes left in the laws concerning the emigration of the rich people and their families.

*In order to curb the wave of emigration, China should further deepen social and economic reforms, improve its educational system to guarantee children's health and happiness, as well as strengthen the protection of private wealth through legislation. Furthermore, China should also improve the social security system to increase people's happiness, crack down on corruption and promote social justice and equity so as to uphold the dignity of ordinary citizens.*

*China should strive to transform from an "economic power" to a "livable power." Only in this way can China retain its wealth, talent and confidence and curb the overheated immigration wave.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *China must become more livable to retain top talent - People's Daily Online* May 26, 2011
> *
> China has to transform from an "economic power" to a "livable power" in order to keep its wealth, talent and confidence.*
> &#12288;&#12288;
> *The "2011 China Private Wealth Report," released recently by China Merchants Bank, shows that nearly 60 percent of the respondents whose investment assets exceed 10 million yuan have plans to emigrate by investing.*
> 
> *Will the rich take away a lot of wealth from China when moving abroad? How many "intellectual elites" will China lose? With a new wave of emigration going on, concerns and questions are raised in society.*
> 
> Human migration is not a new phenomenon. From the Euro-Asian Silk Road to Columbus's Discovery of the New World, migrants have brought about cultural communications and economic exchanges across the world. Migration has become an important driving force for social progress.
> 
> *The import of technology, capital and management experience that immigrants brought in have contributed to the rise of the "Four Asian Tigers" in the 1980s.*
> 
> *Nowadays, economic globalization has considerably improved the freedom and increased the attractiveness of migration from one country to another*. A certain degree of Chinese emigration can not only offer more opportunities in personal life, employment and investment but also boost the exchange and cooperation between China and other countries.
> 
> In addition,* given China's large population and its growing number of wealthy people and returnees, it is unnecessary to overly worry about Chinese emigration. Instead, we should be optimistic and open-minded since the Chinese emigrants have not taken their enterprises away with them and an increasing number of foreign companies have invested in China*
> 
> However, the factors of the emigration wave should also be figured out.
> 
> *The topic of emigration seems serious because this new wave has to some extent reflected some unlivable factors in China. The reasons provided by Chinese emigrants include helping their children to avoid domestic exam-oriented education, obtaining a healthy living environment and sound social security, seeking a sounder investment environment and getting rid of the "anti-rich" atmosphere arising from the inequality in wealth. The expectations of Chinese emigrants are just what China currently "lacks. People certainly have the right to choose a better quality of life through legal and reasonable means but excessive drain of elites and the wealthy will deepen the anxiety of ordinary domestic citizens and even society as a whole.*
> 
> *Emigration has become a sensitive topic partly because of a concern that those who get rich unlawfully may take advantage of emigration to run away from justice*. Although immigration and emigration laws tend to be very rigorous in almost every country, a large number of facts have proved that there are still some loopholes left in the laws concerning the emigration of the rich people and their families.
> 
> *In order to curb the wave of emigration, China should further deepen social and economic reforms, improve its educational system to guarantee children's health and happiness, as well as strengthen the protection of private wealth through legislation. Furthermore, China should also improve the social security system to increase people's happiness, crack down on corruption and promote social justice and equity so as to uphold the dignity of ordinary citizens.*
> 
> *China should strive to transform from an "economic power" to a "livable power." Only in this way can China retain its wealth, talent and confidence and curb the overheated immigration wave.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online


 
This is indeed a problem. One major factor is the education. I don't think its the exam based education that's a factor, not even prices, but the fact that the education "feels bad".

We spend less money as a percentage of GDP than African dictatorships like Uganda, Cote De Ivory, Zimbabwe, Niger, and Mozambique. In fact, despite having far superior literacy rate and high tech inventions than India, we spend half what they do as percentage of GDP on education.

The rich are obviously not affected, since they can afford to pay for private school, but this seriously degrades the image of our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Alleviation strategy gives priority to reducing cycle of child poverty - People's Daily Online * May 27, 2011
*
China will give priority to poverty reduction and development issues for children as part of its rural poverty alleviation strategy during the next 10 years*, said a senior official.





Students at a primary school in Fengshan county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, have only rice as their lunch, on May 19. Zhou Enge / for China Daily

*Lifting children out of poverty will effectively break the cycle of poverty, preventing it from continuing in the next generation*, said Zheng Wenkai, deputy chief of the State Council Leading Group Office of Poverty Alleviation and Development.

Zheng made the remarks at the country's first Child Poverty and Development Forum, which was held in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Thursday.

*However, there are no official statistics showing how many children live in poverty in China.*

*A survey on young people in 18 counties of five provinces including Anhui and Fujian in 2010 revealed that 4.9 percent of the respondents live in poverty.* The research was conducted by Peking University and Beijing Normal University in 2010.

*China has a population of 309 million under the age of 18, of which 60 percent live in rural areas.*

*The survey findings suggest there are an estimated 9 million minors living in poverty in rural China*, said Song Wenzhen, director of the children's department of the National Working Committee on Children and Women.

*China has made remarkable achievements in improving children's living conditions, as the country's child mortality rate has dropped by 67 percent in the past two decades and it has realized universal basic education*, said Gillian Mellsop, representative of the United Nation's Children's Fund (UNICEF) in China.

*Despite the encouraging development*, China also faces many challenges in its efforts to create a poverty-free childhood for all children.

*A considerable number of poor children, especially those in the countryside, still struggle with malnutrition and even hunger.*

*"Sometimes, I can't pay attention in class in the afternoons because I feel starved since I often don't have lunch,"* said Liu Yan, a 12-year-old student from Hongban village, Southwest China's Guizhou province.
*
The girl told China Daily that corn was the only staple food at her family's dining table. Due to the distance between her home and school, most of the time she was not able to rush home for lunch*.
*
"Poverty experienced in childhood may have lifelong consequences," *said Mellsop from UNICEF.

*She urged China to take a multi-dimensional approach, which combines intervention with education, health and other social services, to address child poverty.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

These kids will be the future of China. Lifting poverty and giving these kids education and providing adequate health care is a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CardSharp

Obambam said:


> These kids will be the future of China. Lifting poverty and giving these kids education and providing adequate health care is a must.


 
Government scholarships for gifted but disadvantaged kids wouldn't hurt either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

CardSharp said:


> Government scholarships for gifted but disadvantaged kids wouldn't hurt either


 
In the 1980's and 1990's, Taiwan developed very fast, but its education didn't. In 1992, Taiwan only produced 100 PHDs.

This was because Taiwan saw no need for innovation when the economy was not ready for it. Even if it trained world class PHDs they'd just leave.

Instead, Taiwan spent heavily on training at the high school, technician and BS level. Only after becoming a high class developing economy did Taiwan invest in research.

Our economy obviously can't do this because we are in a zero sum competition for survival and need PHD level scientists and policymakers to guide us. But increasing the proportion of new budget that goes towards basic training should do better for our stage of economic development, rather than scholarships.

For example, making 10 year compulsory education (1 year of preschool) instead of 9 year would work wonders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

below_freezing said:


> In the 1980's and 1990's, Taiwan developed very fast, but its education didn't. In 1992, Taiwan only produced 100 PHDs.
> 
> This was because Taiwan saw no need for innovation when the economy was not ready for it. Even if it trained world class PHDs they'd just leave.
> 
> Instead, Taiwan spent heavily on training at the high school, technician and BS level. Only after becoming a high class developing economy did Taiwan invest in research.
> 
> Our economy obviously can't do this because we are in a zero sum competition for survival and need PHD level scientists and policymakers to guide us. But increasing the proportion of new budget that goes towards basic training should do better for our stage of economic development, rather than scholarships.
> 
> For example, making 10 year compulsory education (1 year of preschool) instead of 9 year would work wonders.


 
Not sure if you are familiar with the German education system. They have a very extensive apprenticeship, work experience program that start tracking kids at high school for different technical trades. This is one of the reasons I think that their manufacturing is world class.

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 AM ----------

Here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

and here 






I wasn't there long enough for upper year education but from what I can remember the schools were top notch (and free including university)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

A German kid working at a master chimney sweep apprenticeship.


----------



## indiatester

below_freezing said:


> This is indeed a problem. One major factor is the education. I don't think its the exam based education that's a factor, not even prices, but the fact that the education "feels bad".
> 
> We spend less money as a percentage of GDP than African dictatorships like Uganda, Cote De Ivory, Zimbabwe, Niger, and Mozambique. In fact, despite having far superior literacy rate and high tech inventions than India, we spend half what they do as percentage of GDP on education.
> 
> The rich are obviously not affected, since they can afford to pay for private school, but this seriously degrades the image of our country.


 
In China, how much would it cost to educate a person from primary school to graduation? Is there a difference between cities and villages?

Thanks


----------



## rcrmj

indiatester said:


> In China, how much would it cost to educate a person from primary school to graduation? Is there a difference between cities and villages?
> 
> Thanks


 
quite expensive, and yes the prices vary depending on regions and also the provincial or national rankings of the schools..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*First underwater tunnel built in Wuhan - People's Daily Online* May 27, 2011

*On May 26, buses began to run through the Wuchang Fruit Lake Tunnel.* On that day, the tunnel passed a 72-hour test, marking the completion of the first underwater tunnel in Wuhan City.






*Located under East Lake, China's largest "city lake," the 1,735-meters tunnel has two lanes in two directions, with a designed speed of 60 kilometers per hour. The deepest part of the tunnel is 16 meters under the grounds surface.*

*The tunnel was constructed based on the requirement that it must be able to withstand 6 magnitude seismic intensity and No. 1 security level. Its length of service is 100 years and it cost 369 million yuan in total.* (Xinhua Photo/ Xiong Jinchao).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Tapping into the future* 2011-05-27





Sewage is treated in a plant in Wudalianchi, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. Qiu Qilong / for China Daily

*Foreign companies are investing in China's water industry as many predict a growing profit margin*

*When Wang Liu first came to Beijing for college nine years ago, she thought she could drink the tap water. After all, it is the Chinese capital.* Wang is a native of Fushun, a city of Liaoning province in Northeast China where people have to boil the tap water before drinking it. *But like tens of millions of residents in Beijing, Wang soon discovered the tap water was not safe to drink and a possible health threat.*

*"The water from my tap has a very noticeable odor, and it seems to have lots of chemicals in it,"* says the 28-year-old, who works at an investment bank. "I called the water company several times to file a complaint, but the problem never got solved.

*"So when I found a convenient place to buy bottled water, I never looked back, even if it's a lot more expensive than tap water."*

To address the water issues in the country, *China has declared sustainable use of water resources and safe drinking water to be major policy goals. This has opened the doors to foreign companies eager to grab a piece of the fast-growing water market.*

In China,* it is mainly State-owned companies that run the water industry with government funding as the major source of investment.*

Analysts say that* many State-owned water companies lack the incentives to improve technology, because government favoritism has left little competition among the companies.*

Jin Yongxiang is the general manager of Dayue Consulting Co Ltd and specializes in public-sector consultancy. He has worked for many international water companies with projects in China and says* many State-owned water enterprises remain encumbered by legacy assets. This includes obsolete water treatment equipment and technology, as well as broad social obligations such as healthcare and pensions.* 






He says another hindrance is the job situation at State-owned companies. They are regarded as "iron rice bowl"; once employees are recruited, it is almost impossible for them to be fired.

*"Besides, most of the managers in State-owned companies are former government officials with little experience in the water industry,"* Jin says. *"This makes the water companies very inefficient in providing water services and improving transparency."*

*According to a recent report by the World Bank, one-fourth of water enterprises in China are unable to provide sufficient water pressure and some companies have very serious problems of water leakage in pipelines.*

Chen Lei, the minister of water resources, attended a roundtable meeting last month in Beijing on the effects of climate change on water resources.

He says about *two-thirds of 600 cities in China have trouble accessing water.*

*China is now one of Asia's most promising investment destinations for water treatment and distribution, drawing major players such as Veolia Water, Suez Environnement and Thames Water.*

Local rivals, such as China Water Industry Group, China Railway and Guangdong Investment, are also interested.

*"Foreign investment and private sector participation in China's water industry began in the early 1990s, but the opportunities are great," *Jin says.

*"As a result, many international players that have water exposure in Asia are focused on the Chinese market."*

*The central government has earmarked 4 trillion yuan (414 billion euros) to be spent over the next 10 years on water projects.*

*Foreign firms are upbeat that this will translate into great growth prospects* and are keen to get a foothold.

Data from Frost & Sullivan, a global business market research and consulting firm, *show that in 2010 there were 1,741 tap water companies in China. The value of the urban water supply totaled 68.34 billion yuan in 2008, an increase of 8.5 percent year-on-year.*

*Foreign firms invested 11 billion yuan in China's water sector from 2004 to 2009, spending 3.2 billion yuan in 2009 alone.*

The projects include waste water treatment, municipal water supply, industrial water supply and direct investment in Chinese water companies.

*Suez Environnement, one of the world's leading water firms, took in 1 billion euros last year in China, an increase of more than 10 percent year-on-year.*

*The French company, which now owns 32 joint ventures in China, aims to keep a double-digit growth this year in China and plans to invest about 1.3 billion euros to 1.4 billion euros in global projects.*

*"China has always been an important part of our global business strategy as water shortage is becoming a major issue in the country," *says Jean-Louis Chaussade, chief executive officer of the group.

*China, which represents 21 percent of the world's population, has access to only 7 percent of the world's water resources. The water shortage in China is likely to worsen due to the growing population in the bigger cities*, Chaussade says.

According to the latest census,* 50 percent of the Chinese population in 2010 was urban, compared with 35.7 percent 10 years ago.*

Chaussade estimates cities and large towns will contain two-thirds of the total population in the near future.

*"At that time there will be more need for clean water, and water management is going to be a key issue in China if the government wants to keep the economic growth,"* Chaussade says.

Sino-French Water Development, a venture between Hong Kong's NWS Holdings and Suez, invested 250 million yuan to provide water services and waste water treatment services to an industrial park in Chongqing, a southwestern municipality in China.

Charles Chaumin, president and CEO of Suez Environnement Asia,* is planning to invest in China over the long term.*

*"We will further boost our earnings by new projects and new contracts with local water companies,"* he says.

*Other investors are also very optimistic. Veolia Water, another major foreign player in China, expects its business to grow five times in the next 10 years.*

*"We saw China as a very potential market," *says Jorge Mora, CEO of Veolia Environmental Services. "The per capita water volume in China is very low, just one-quarter of the world average. But in Europe, we have needs of about 200 liters of water per person a day. You can imagine how big the market is if each person in China needs 200 liters of water.






*"It's a great opportunity, but a challenge as well."*

*Veolia Water is one of the first foreign companies to invest in Beijing's sewage treatment sector* after it successfully won a bid for a waste disposal project in the capital in 2007.

*Years of investment have paid off. Tap water in Beijing, Shanghai and other major cities is much better than it was years ago.* But with so many players piling into China's water market, industry watchers say fierce competition for water projects mean profit margins may be squeezed out.

*"International water giants face rising competition for contacts from China's homegrown water treatment firms such as Beijing Capital Co and China Railway, many of which have evolved from water equipment suppliers or city construction contractors,"* says Zhao Li, the director of the Water Policy Research Center at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

*But rising water prices, particularly in major cities where it has doubled in the past four years, is the main reason that foreign companies are counting on significant future returns*, he says.

Analysts say that *tap water prices vary from 2 yuan per ton to 5 yuan per ton throughout China, and will continue to rise at a rate of 10 percent a year for the next 10 years.*

*China's water prices are still low by global standards, even with the average residential water fee in major cities now up 3 percent since the end of 2008, to 2.44 yuan per ton. Average water prices in Europe range from four to 10 times higher*, according to Deutsche Bank.

*"The government is spending billions of dollars to ensure drinking water supply and to divert water from the flood-prone south to the dry north,"* Zhao says.* "I think the changes reflect a growing official consensus that low prices are part of China's water shortage problem, since they give companies and households little incentive to save the water.*

*"But price increases are not everything,"* he says. *"The market should also look to improve efficiency and infrastructure that cause problems such as leakage."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*No electricity crisis in China: CEC* 2011-05-27

*The China Electricity Council (CEC) denied there is a countrywide electricity crisis, calling the situation a "regional, seasonal, occasional" shortage,* China News Agency reported on Thursday. *?????? I doubt it*






CEC officials said *the country's demand for electricity this summer will increase by 12 to 14 percent compared to last year. Provinces in the east and central regions of China will face a shortage of electricity, while provinces in the northeast and northwest will have a surplus.*

*Industries which consume high amounts of energy sparked the shortage. Insiders said those industries  which together used 30 percent of the energy consumed nationwide  will be the first target for the government's power rationing,* China Securities Journal reported on Friday.

*The newspaper also said people in the market are worried that a cut in energy may lift the prices of their products.*






*Experts from the CEC said they want to improve the cross-regional grid*, which can quickly transport electricity generated in China's western regions to other regions across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Xinjiang's auto exports to Central Asia balloon in first four months of 2011 - People's Daily Online* May 27, 2011

*The auto exports through overland ports in Xinjiang are soaring in the first four months of this year*, according to official data.

*The customs statistics show that more than 3,200 vehicles with a total value of 127 million U.S. dollars were exported from Xinjiang from January to April. The number and total value grew by 93 percent and 76 percent year on year, respectively.*

*Korgas has become the biggest auto exporter in Xinjiang. In the first month of this year, about 2,300 vehicles with a value of 93 million U.S. dollars were exported through Korgas, growing 73 percent and 63 percent, respectively, which accounts for roughly 70 percent of Xinjiang's total auto exports volume.*

According to Urumqi customs, *the improved economy in neighboring countries like Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan gives major steam to their demand of Chinese automobiles. The advantage of Chinese automobiles in price and performance also contributes to the significant increase of exports via overland ports in Xinjiang.*

By Chen Lidan, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Chery Auto to set up plant in Myanmar - People's Daily Online* 

*Chery Automobile Co., Ltd. is planning to set up a car assembly plant in Myanmar, the company said Friday.

The plant will be capable of rolling out 3,000 to 5,000 Chery's QQ3 compact cars annually*, said Jin Yibo, a spokesman with Chery Auto.






*The company has so far received nearly 10,000 orders for its QQ3 car in the southeast Asian country this year*, according to the spokesman.

*The automaker based in east China's Anhui province began exporting its cars 10 years ago and has speeded up construction of overseas production bases and sales networks in recent years.*






*The company has established 16 plants, including four under construction, in 15 countries and regions by the end of 2010.*

*In 2010, Chery Auto exported about 100,000 cars. By mid-April this year, the company had exported a total of 500,000 cars*, figures from the company show.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Railway signs agreement with Myanmar on rail project - People's Daily Online* May 29, 2011

*China Railway Group Limited (China Railway) announced Saturday that it has signed a side agreement with Myanmar to jointly build a rail transport construction project in Myanmar.*






The side agreement was a supplement to a memorandum of understanding signed in April between the Myanmar Union Ministry of Rail Transportation and the China Railways Engineering Corporation, the parent company of China Railway.

*Under the MOU, China agreed to cooperate with Myanmar in building a railway extending between Myanmar's border town of Muse and the western Rakhine state's Kyaukphyu, a port city.*

*China Railway said it would be in charge of building the rail line, which starts from the Chinese city of Ruili in southwestern Yunnan Province, extending to Muse and ending at Kyaukphyu. The entire rail line runs 810 kilometers.*

*The company said the project, expected to be completed within three years* according to the MOU, would help deepen China-Myanmar economic ties and boost the economic growth of Myanmar.

Li Changjin, China Railway President, signed the side agreement on behalf of the company in Beijing.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*With policy support, China's wind industry growing exponentially - People's Daily Online* May 30, 2011 

*China's wind power output rose more than 60 percent to 18.8 billion kilowatt-hours in the first quarter of 2011, growing 30 percent to 50 percent faster than the output of thermal power, hydropower and nuclear power in the same period*, according to information from the National Energy Administration. 






Shi Lishan, director of the New and Renewable Energy Department of the National Energy Administration, said that *the significant increase in the wind power output in the first quarter exemplifies China's flourishing wind power industry. The country's total installed wind power capacity doubled for five consecutive years since 2005.*

*The number increased by 16 million kilowatts to nearly 42 million kilowatts from 2005 to 2010, making China the largest wind power generator in the world*. In addition, *the installed capacity of China's grid-connected wind power plants amounted to 31 million kilowatts at the end of last year,* Shi said

*The construction of many 10-million-kilowatt wind power projects is well under way in Gansu's Jiuquan, eastern and western Inner Mongolia, northeastern provinces, Hebei Province, Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, Jiangsu Province and Shandong Province. The installed capacity of the two wind power bases in western Inner Mongolia and Jiuquan both exceeded 5 million kilowatts. The installed wind power capacity exceeded 2.5 million kilowatts in Hebei, Jilin and many other provinces.*

*The 100,000-kilowatt Donghai Bridge Wind Farm, the first offshore wind farm located outside of Europe, started producing and transmitting power to the grid during the Shanghai World Expo*. Shortly afterwards, a 1-milion-kilowatt offshore wind power concession project was launched in Jiangsu Province. *China's total wind power output reached 45 billion kilowatt-hours in 2010, up 63 percent from the previous year.*
*
Governmental support is a key contributor to the rapid development of China's wind power industry.* During the 11th Five-Year Plan period (2006-1010), China introduced a series of laws, supporting policies and detailed plans, such as the "Renewable Energy Law," "Notice Concerning Certain Requirements for Wind Farm Construction Management" and "Medium and Long-term Renewable Energy Development Plan," creating a favorable legal and policy environment for the long-term development of wind energy.

*China's wind power industry now focuses on the research and development as well as commercial application of advanced wind power generation technology. Start-up wind energy companies in China enjoy complete exemption from corporation tax in the first three years, a reduced corporation tax rate of 50 percent in the second three years, an immediate 50 percent value-added tax rebate and other preferential policies*. Based on the benchmark electricity price set by the central government, certain provinces such as Shandong and Guangdong have offered subsidies to wind power projects, making the on-grid wind power price in these provinces higher than the national benchmark.

*The rapid development of wind power owes its success to the "equipment first" strategy. Statistics show that 90 percent of the total installed wind power equipment in China was imported from foreign countries in 2004, while in 2010, Chinese-made equipment accounted for 90 percent of the total wind power equipment in China*. More than 10 wind power equipment manufacturing enterprises realized large-scale production along with the development of the domestic wind power market.






*Seven Chinese wind power equipment manufacturing enterprises such as the Sinovel Wind Group Company and the Goldwind Science and Technology Company have edged themselves into the top-15 wind power equipment manufacturing enterprises worldwide, and the Sinovel Wind Group Company even ranks second worldwide.*

After many years of technology accumulation and capital investment, China's production level of wind power equipment has continuously improved and technological challenges, such as the production of megawatt-level wind turbines and offshore wind turbines, were overcome one after another.

*"Currently, Chinese enterprises can produce all kinds of wind power equipment components,"* said Tao Gang, vice president of the Sinovel Wind Group Company.

The localization of wind power equipment is driving the rapid improvement of the wind power technological capability and the operational quality in China. Currently, China's wind turbine generators commonly adopt mainstream world technologies, and the world's leading 3 megawatt turbines and offshore wind power projects are also located in China. *The cost per kilowatt has been reduced from about 7,000 yuan during the early part of the 11th Five-Year Plan period to less than 4,000 yuan, a decline of 40 percent.*

*Wind power has also developed quickly thanks to the market-oriented operation mode*. Before 2005, China's wind power was mainly driven by power sectors without market competition, and the electrovalence was high and the development was slow. China developed a total of 49 wind power station projects through five concession project biddings in recent years and achieved a total of 8.8 million kilowatts of gross installed capacity.

The wind power market-oriented operation mechanism attracted a lot of capital in the field of wind turbine manufacture and achieved full competition among wind turbine manufacturers in terms of technology, quality and cost control. It also promoted the rapid improvement of wind power technology and management in China.

*The National Development and Reform Commission issued the wind-power four-level benchmarking electrovalence in accordance with resource statuses of various regions in 2009. This has improved the accuracy of investors' judgments on the economic feasibility of wind power station construction projects.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's gold output ranks first for consecutive four years in world - People's Daily Online* May 30, 2011

*China has become the world's largest gold producer for consecutive four years, and China's explored gold reserve rank third in the world*, said Zhang Yongtao, the vice-chairman of the China Gold Association.

*In 2010, all kinds of gold products in Shanghai Gold Exchange reached 6046.064 tons, and the trading of certain standard gold ingots ranked first in the world*, said Zhang Yongtao






Zhang added, *the global explored gold reserve is approximately 100,000 tons, of which South Africa, as the world's largest owner of gold resources, has 31,000 tons of explored gold reserves, Russia has 7,000 tons and China owns 6,328 tons.*

*In 1978, China's gold output was only 19.67 tons. In 2007, China's gold output reached 270.5 tons, and it became world's largest gold producer, surpassing South Africa for the first time. In 2010, China's gold output reached nearly 341 tons, while the world's gold demand was 2,778.6 tons, of which India accounted for 783.4 tons, ranking first in the world, China, 571.51 tons, ranking second and the United States, 180.9 tons, ranking third*, Zhang said.

*In 2010, the cumulative volume of gold futures contracts was 679.41 in Shanghai Gold Exchange, with the trading volume of gold futures ranking seventh in the world.*

By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *China's gold output ranks first for consecutive four years in world - People's Daily Online* May 30, 2011
> 
> *China has become the world's largest gold producer for consecutive four years, and China's explored gold reserve rank third in the world*, said Zhang Yongtao, the vice-chairman of the China Gold Association.
> 
> *In 2010, all kinds of gold products in Shanghai Gold Exchange reached 6046.064 tons, and the trading of certain standard gold ingots ranked first in the world*, said Zhang Yongtao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang added, *the global explored gold reserve is approximately 100,000 tons, of which South Africa, as the world's largest owner of gold resources, has 31,000 tons of explored gold reserves, Russia has 7,000 tons and China owns 6,328 tons.*
> 
> *In 1978, China's gold output was only 19.67 tons. In 2007, China's gold output reached 270.5 tons, and it became world's largest gold producer, surpassing South Africa for the first time. In 2010, China's gold output reached nearly 341 tons, while the world's gold demand was 2,778.6 tons, of which India accounted for 783.4 tons, ranking first in the world, China, 571.51 tons, ranking second and the United States, 180.9 tons, ranking third*, Zhang said.
> 
> *In 2010, the cumulative volume of gold futures contracts was 679.41 in Shanghai Gold Exchange, with the trading volume of gold futures ranking seventh in the world.*
> 
> By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online


 
It should be made a crime to export gold from the country.

Gold is the future.

We should begin a program to trade US treasury bonds for gold, oil, cement, coal, ore and other useful things that can be buried in the desert for decades.


----------



## casual

below_freezing said:


> It should be made a crime to export gold from the country.
> 
> Gold is the future.
> 
> We should begin a program to trade US treasury bonds for gold, oil, cement, coal, ore and other useful things that can be buried in the desert for decades.


 
that's retarded. how would keeping gold in the country effect anything?
just buy when the price is low and sell when the price is high.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Cities team up to bolster Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail - People's Daily Online* May 31, 2011

*Cities along Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway have formed a tour alliance ahead of the route's official launch in June. The alliance consists of Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Nanjing, Jinan, Cangzhou and Bengbu.* *The trains will travel through several cities in Shandong province with well-known tourist sites, such as Confucian temple in Qufu and Mount Tai in Tai'an. Many travel agencies in Shanghai have eyed the business opportunities brought by high-speed railway.*







*It may take tourist merely three or four hours to arrive at scenic spots in Shandong by high-speed train.* Many travel agencies in Shanghai are exploring new tourist routes that are expected to be launched in parallel with the full use of high-speed route.

*"Beijing will be a spotlight after the railway opens to public,"* said Zhou Xiang, deputy general manager in charge of domestic travel lines in Shanghai Spring International Travel Services, Ltd. He believes that the high-speed train, which is still a new thing to many, could help Beijing to lure tourists. The trains have several stations in Shandong, therefore the agency plans to promote travel lines there.

*"The cities along the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway abound in tourism resources, like Qufu's Confucian temple, Tai'an's Mount Tai and the Cave of Fireflies in Linyi. And Shandong's hot springs remain unknown for many people,"* said Zhou Xiang.

Zhou expects to see an increasing number of tourists turning to inland cities instead of coastal areas in Shandong after the high-speed route in service.

*Ctrip.com, China's leading online travel services supplier, said it would also open new travel lines related to high-speed railways in Shandong.*

Restraining factors

*The agencies admitted that high-speed railway's role in boosting tourism is not in full swing*. For example, few travel groups would choose high-speed trains on the routes between Shanghai to Nanjing and Shanghai to Hangzhou because of the high ticket price.

The travel agencies believe the Beijing-Shanghai route has an edge considering the distance. The opening date, ticket price and purchasing procedure are the issues that are the greatest causes for concern among agencies. *It is estimated that the price will be set around 500 yuan to 600 yuan while the current price of traveling in Shandong for Shanghai tourists is only 1,100 to 1,200 Chinese yuan. That means tourists will pay more if they take high-speed train. But the high-speed train will curtail the time spent on the track to from one night to only three hours.*

*Industrial insiders foresaw a strong demand for tickets. Travel agencies' ability to organize high-speed travel will be restricted by ticket supply and an ID-based system to buy ticket.*

By Chen Lidan, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sino-Japanese E-waste recycling plant to be built in E China - People's Daily Online* May 31, 2011

*An electronic waste recycling company, jointly funded by Japan's Panasonic, Sumitomo, DOWA Group and China's Hangzhou Dadi Environmental Protection Co., Ltd., will be built in east China's Zhejiang Province*, local authorities said Monday.

*Located in Tonglu County under the jurisdiction of Hangzhou City, and built at a cost of 121.7 million yuan (18.8 million U.S. dollars), the Panasonic Dadi Dowa Summit Recycling Co., Ltd. will focus on the collection and recycling of discarded home appliances, including television sets, refrigerators, washing machines, air conditioners and computers.*

*The construction of the plant will begin in June, and the project is expected to be able to recycle 500,000 to 1 million discarded home appliances per year after its completion in January 2012*, said Katsuyuki Mikawa with Panasonic, who will be the general manager of the new company.

Mikawa added that the Japanese companies would bring advanced technology and managerial experience to the joint venture in order to provide an environmentally friendly and energy efficient project.

Both Panasonic and Dadi hold 35 percent of the shares of the company, While DOWA and Sumitomo hold 18 percent and 12 percent of the shares of the firm, respectively.

*E-waste refers to electronic products nearing the end of their "useful life." Computers, televisions, VCRs, stereos, copiers and fax machines are common electronic products. Some E-waste contains toxic materials which can cause severe environmental pollution if not properly handled. At the same time, the e-waste can be turned into useful materials after refurbishment and extraction.*

*Electronic waste is becoming an increasingly pressing problem in China with the surging of the sales of electronics. It is estimated that the country will be producing more than 6 million tonnes of electronic discards in 2020.*
*
The central government has been encouraging recycling and centralized treatment of E-waste*. A regulation issued by the State Council, China's Cabinet, has been in place since January 1 to ensure better management of E-waste recycling.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Construction Bank opens Moscow office - People's Daily Online* 






*Russian Central Bank deputy chairman Viktor Melnikov (L) and China Construction Bank President Zhang Jianguo (R) attended the opening ceremony of the Moscow Representative Office of China Construction Bank on May 30, 2011. China Construction Bank opened its representative office in Moscow, capital of Russia, on May 30, 2011. (Photo by Zhang Guangzheng,people.com.cn)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's first 6-megawatt wind turbine made public - People's Daily Online* May 31, 2011

*China's first six-megawatt wind turbine unit made its commercial debut in Yancheng, Jiangsu Province. Sinovel Wind Group Co., Ltd., maker of the turbine, said the unit was indigenously developed and has the largest single-machine capacity in China at the current time. Public files provided by an independent authority show this is the first 6-megawatt wind turbine in the world that has been put into commercial use.*






*Sinovel's new wind turbine unit has wide applications in generating power on the land, ocean and in the intertidal zone. The length of the turbine's paddle wheels reaches 128 meters, which helps to capture stronger wind force and increase energy efficiency. The turbine even could work normally in the extreme cold and set a record of 62.5 meters per second in the speed test.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## daiyu

Brotherhood said:


> *Cities team up to bolster Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail - People's Daily Online* May 31, 2011
> 
> *Cities along Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway have formed a tour alliance ahead of the route's official launch in June. The alliance consists of Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Nanjing, Jinan, Cangzhou and Bengbu.* *The trains will travel through several cities in Shandong province with well-known tourist sites, such as Confucian temple in Qufu and Mount Tai in Tai'an. Many travel agencies in Shanghai have eyed the business opportunities brought by high-speed railway.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It may take tourist merely three or four hours to arrive at scenic spots in Shandong by high-speed train.* Many travel agencies in Shanghai are exploring new tourist routes that are expected to be launched in parallel with the full use of high-speed route.
> 
> *"Beijing will be a spotlight after the railway opens to public,"* said Zhou Xiang, deputy general manager in charge of domestic travel lines in Shanghai Spring International Travel Services, Ltd. He believes that the high-speed train, which is still a new thing to many, could help Beijing to lure tourists. The trains have several stations in Shandong, therefore the agency plans to promote travel lines there.
> 
> *"The cities along the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway abound in tourism resources, like Qufu's Confucian temple, Tai'an's Mount Tai and the Cave of Fireflies in Linyi. And Shandong's hot springs remain unknown for many people,"* said Zhou Xiang.
> 
> Zhou expects to see an increasing number of tourists turning to inland cities instead of coastal areas in Shandong after the high-speed route in service.
> 
> *Ctrip.com, China's leading online travel services supplier, said it would also open new travel lines related to high-speed railways in Shandong.*
> 
> Restraining factors
> 
> *The agencies admitted that high-speed railway's role in boosting tourism is not in full swing*. For example, few travel groups would choose high-speed trains on the routes between Shanghai to Nanjing and Shanghai to Hangzhou because of the high ticket price.
> 
> The travel agencies believe the Beijing-Shanghai route has an edge considering the distance. The opening date, ticket price and purchasing procedure are the issues that are the greatest causes for concern among agencies. *It is estimated that the price will be set around 500 yuan to 600 yuan while the current price of traveling in Shandong for Shanghai tourists is only 1,100 to 1,200 Chinese yuan. That means tourists will pay more if they take high-speed train. But the high-speed train will curtail the time spent on the track to from one night to only three hours.*
> 
> *Industrial insiders foresaw a strong demand for tickets. Travel agencies' ability to organize high-speed travel will be restricted by ticket supply and an ID-based system to buy ticket.*
> 
> By Chen Lidan, People's Daily Online



any tourist sights or beautiful places can we see from the train while running on the beijing to shanghai High speed rail?just like you can see the Fuji Mount while riding on the Shinkansen between tokyo and osaka?


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China property 
Housing subsidies at heart of Beijings new deal



> By Jamil Anderlini in Beijing
> 
> Published: May 31 2011 17 :19 | Last updated: May 31 2011 18 :02
> 
> When Guo Chunping, 47, an unemployed cleaner, met Hu Jintao, Chinas president, a few months ago her widely publicised remarks about her state-subsidised apartment caused an outpouring of disbelief and scorn.
> 
> Ms Guo said she paid Rmb77 ($11.90) a month for her 45 square metre flat in suburban Beijing, an impossibly small amount to most urban Chinese, many of whom went online to deride the claims as Communist party propaganda.
> 
> In spite of widespread popular disbelief, a visit to her flat and statements from neighbours confirmed Ms Guos account.
> 
> Ms Guo is a beneficiary of a Chinese new deal, a hugely ambitious social plan to tackle worsening social inequality and address imbalances in the economy while maintaining the rapid investment and construction-led growth of the past decade.
> 
> Central to the initiative is Beijings plan to build 36m state-subsidised housing units within the next five years.
> 
> By 2015, the government hopes to have almost a fifth of the countrys 218m urban households living in apartments that are state-subsidised in some way, up from an estimated 11 per cent at the end of 2007.
> 
> The goal is not only to overhaul the real estate market but to create a new impetus to keep the economy humming even as Beijing attempts to shift to a different growth model.
> 
> In its latest five-year plan, which runs from 2011-15, the Communist party has identified its top priority as shifting from an economy driven by investment and export-oriented, low-end manufacturing to one driven by consumption and innovation.
> 
> As part of the shift, the party also aims to reduce the widening income gap and improve the well-being of its citizens. One way it hopes to do this is by reining in speculation and rapid price rises in the residential real estate market that have made owning an apartment in the booming cities an impossible dream for most of the population.
> 
> In the past year, Beijing has introduced a slew of measures to bring down overheated prices  including increasing minimum downpayments, banning banks from giving mortgages to people with more than one property and launching a trial property tax in Shanghai and Chongqing.
> 
> A huge portion of Chinas rapid growth in the past decade has been driven by investment in real estate and by the stimulus it gives related industries, ranging from steel and cement to makers of washing machines and cars. So by curbing rising prices and developers profits, Beijing risks a wider economic slowdown, one reason the subsidised housing plan is so important.
> 
> Ernest Ho and Zhu Yuande, economists at Morgan Stanley, say: The unprecedented construction volume, political intensity and determination to deliver indicate that the authorities consider social housing vital to sustainable development.
> 
> It is not only an issue related to economic growth but also a timely effort to alleviate social tension
> that had built up.
> 
> In theory, the boom in subsidised housing will pick up the slack from slowing real estate investment while allowing rapid urbanisation to continue by providing affordable homes for new migrants from rural areas.
> 
> In 1998, when the government first decided to privatise the housing market, it launched a plan to ensure up to 70 per cent of urban people had access to public rental or other low-cost housing. In practice, local governments across the country largely ignored the directive.
> 
> Andrew Rothman, chief China economist for CLSA, the investment bank, says: The problem with social housing in past years was a lack of political support from the top. That is no longer the case.
> 
> In his annual address to the legislature in March, [Wen Jiabao, premier] clearly put local officials on notice that building too few low-income flats would be a firing offence.
> 
> While Beijing seems determined to pick up the pace of investment, it is not entirely clear how the ambitious building targets will be financed.
> 
> Beijing has set a target of building 10m subsidised apartments at a cost of Rmb1,300bn this year alone but only Rmb103bn from the central government budget has been allocated to the project.
> 
> Officials say a further Rmb400bn-500bn will come from local governments, although their revenues are already under pressure from falling land prices, while the remaining Rmb800bn-900bn is expected to come from commercial developers.
> 
> Stephen Green, chief China economist for Standard Chartered Bank, says: There are huge question marks over how this will all be funded. The quiet message to developers is clear: youve made your money, now it is time to serve the country.
> 
> We believe the silent message to the banks is: developers and local government investment vehicles will be looking to borrow, so support them.




City races to meet clamour for public housing


> By Kathrin Hille in Chongqing
> 
> Published: May 31 2011 16 :17 | Last updated: May 31 2011 17 :59
> 
> When the residents of Minxin Garden look down their street, they see a giant building site. The 3,000 families that moved into new government-subsidised flats in this northern suburb of Chongqing in May are the first beneficiaries of Chinas largest public housing programme.
> 
> In the Minxin Garden complex, 54 tower blocks are being built. When the 30-storey structures are complete, they will house 17,900 families.
> 
> It is one of 20 public housing projects planned in Chongqing. Of the vast municipalitys more than 30m residents, 6m live in the city itself. The government expects that number to double as rural workers travel to the rapidly growing industrial centre.
> 
> Unlike other big cities such as Beijing, Shanghai or Shenzhen, which house the working class in cramped dormitories or slum-like accommodation, Chongqing wants to be prepared.
> 
> We can prevent the mistakes that were made in the coastal provinces, says Yang Zhihong, a municipal planning official. We will build enough public housing for all the workers.
> 
> The municipality expects to build 20 satellite towns, with a population of 300,000 apiece, around Chongqings urban area. In each one, 50,000 people will live in state-subsidised housing.
> 
> The construction of 13m square metres of subsidised housing, which began last year, comprised 50 per cent of housing starts in 2010.
> 
> At Minxin Garden, rents range from just below Rmb300 ($46) for a 30&#8201;sq&#8201;m studio to just over Rmb600 for a three-bedroom flat.
> 
> It is set at 60 per cent of the average price of local commercial real estate, says Yuan Jianbo, an official at the public housing office.
> 
> In theory, many qualify. Anyone who works in Chongqing but doesnt own property here can apply, says Mr Yuan.
> 
> But so far, applicants have only a 6.8 per cent chance of getting in. Demand far outstrips supply and flats are being allocated through draws.
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Construction of China's longest undersea tunnel complete - People's Daily Online* May 31, 2011






Workers conduct maintenance work as the Jiaozhou Bay undersea tunnel project nears completion at Jiaozhou Bay, Qingdao City of east China's Shandong Province on May 31, 2011. (Photo by Li Ziheng, Xinhua)


Recently, Jiaozhou Bay undersea tunnel, located in Qingdao City of east China's Shandong Province, completed major construction, and progress on affiliated projects, such as installing equipment and electronic cables, is being accelerated. Inspection and approval is being carried out gradually.

*On June 30, 2011, the undersea tunnel will be open to traffic.*

*The Jiaozhou Bay undersea tunnel is the longest undersea tunnel in China and the third longest underwater tunnel in the world. It has a total length of 7,800 meters, of which the undersea section of the tunnel is 3,950 meters long. The project has a total investment of 3.3 billion yuan.*

By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Largest domestic air cargo carrier set up in Shanghai - People's Daily Online* June 01, 2011 

On May 30, *the new China Cargo Airline started its business in Shanghai with a registered capital of 3 billion yuan, or 463 million U.S. dollars, which makes it the country's largest cargo carrier.*






*A joint venture of the former China Cargo Airline, Shanghai Airlines Cargo and Great Wall International Shipping Ltd., the corporation owns a large number of freight routes. It owns many cargo routes and operates the belly cargo business in 337 passenger airlines of China Eastern Airlines at 152 navigation points. Through the international cooperation and consistently improved ground distribution network, the New China Cargo Airline is making an effort to extend its freight service to more than 200 destinations worldwide.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China says service trade to hit 600 bln USD by 2015 - People's Daily Online* June 01, 2011 

*China is drafting a five-year plan to promote trade in its service sectors, with a projected service trade volume of 600 billion U.S. dollars by 2015, a senior official said on Tuesday.*

*"Despite a relatively late take-off, China's service trade has huge potential,"* said Assistant Minister of Commerce Qiu Hong at a press conference in Beijing.

*She said China's service trade reached 362.4 billion U.S. dollars in 2010, doubling that of 2005 and ranking fourth in the world.*

However,* the proportion of service trade to the country's overall foreign trade was just 10.9 percent in 2010, compared to the global average of around 20 percent*, according to Qiu.

*The country's manufacturing sector has long depended on high consumption of energy and natural resources, whereas the service sector features high added value, smaller environmental impact and ample jobs,* according to Qiu.

*"The development of service trade is conducive to the transformation of China's foreign trade growth and the promotion of economic restructuring,"* she said.

China has seen a growing service trade deficit as it sends more students and tourists abroad.

*A report released on May 11 by the U.S. Commerce Department said that the U.S.'s service surplus with China has accelerated rapidly in the last several years, from 2.4 billion U.S. dollars in 2007 to 10.4 billion U.S. dollars in 2010.*










*Statistics from the World Trade Organization show that global trade in services expanded from 4.9 trillion U.S. dollars to 7.2 trillion U.S. dollars over the past five years, with an average annual growth rate of 8 percent.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramsogo

China needs to follow the Singapore housing model. There needs to be private ownership of public housing in a two tier system.
China needs to be careful and not build 'projects'/ghettos like the US/UK did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Y-8 aircraft poised to land in South American market - People's Daily Online* June 02, 2011

*AVIC Shaanxi Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd. and China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation signed a contract to export Y-8 transport planes to Venezuela on May 21.*

*The planes exported will successively arrive in South America in 2012. Venezuela is the most recent country to which China will supply the Y-8 planes, after Sri Lanka, Sudan, Burma, Iran, Egypt, Tanzania and some other countries. By now, the number of the Y-8 planes exported by China has reached 25, signaling a huge international market with strong demand for the Y-8 aircraft has been opened.*





*
Currently, the Y-8 aircraft is the largest mid-size Chinese aircraft for mid-range transportation. Since its maiden flight in December 1975, the AVIC Shaanxi Corporation has made many adjustments and improvements based on the original design and also developed three series of 24 models from the prototype, including the "Blackhawk" helicopter transporter, civil model, export model, airtight model, postal model and special model*. AVIC Shaanxi Corporation has filled many gaps in China's aviation industry.

*While promoting Y-8 planes in the civil aviation area of China, the AVIC Shaanxi Corporation has also changed their marketing ideas and is actively exploring international markets by sticking to the policy of "aviation oriented, integrating civil and military planes, military planes first, emphasizing civil planes and going global."* Ultimately, the corporation has brought Y-8 planes out of China and to the world.

*Since the export model of the Y-8 aircraft developed by the AVIC Shaanxi Corporation started its first export in 1987, a total of 13 planes have already been delivered to its foreign customers. The outstanding performance of the planes and the excellent after-sale services provided by the AVIC Shaanxi Corporation are making Y-8 planes attractive to more foreign customers*, and the optimistic market prospect has also brought a lot of vigor and energy to the development of the corporation.

*The purchase contract of eight Y-8C aircraft signed by the CATIC and AVIC Shaanxi Corporation sets a record high on the single export order quantity of the Y-8 series of transport aircraft.* Based on the current technical conditions of Y-8 planes, AVIC Shaanxi Corporation reloaded part of the avionics equipment of the eight export-oriented aircraft and adjusted the dashboard layout to improve the handling efficiency of the freight system in accordance with user requirements, according to sources.

In addition, *the company also launched adaptability improvements regarding aircraft systems, such as aircraft structure, environmental control, oxygen, living facilities, power distribution and lighting, to meet the requirements of freight and equipment air transport, airborne landing as well as the air drop of various small and large goods and equipment.*

*Although the air transport market embraced an initial recovery after the international financial crisis, the overall situation of international aircraft sales still looks gloomy*. In this context, CATIC and the AVIC Shaanxi focus on the future, complement each other and work together to expand their presence in the international market. Executive leaders of AVIC Shaanxi visited Venezuela several times with a study group to conduct detailed investigations on the service conditions of Venezuela's airports, the airports' equipment and climate characteristics in order to ensure that the Y-8 aircraft technical state is suited for the local conditions and can better meet user requirements.

*Venezuela also repeatedly sent officials to conduct investigations at AVIC Shaanxi. Both sides finally reached a consensus after one year of business negotiations.*

Ma Zhiping, general manager of China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation, said that as *the corporation and AVIC Shaanxi has reached a purchase contract for eight Y-8 planes, the aircraft will successively arrive in South America in 2012. Ma also said that the corporation will spare no efforts to explore the international market to allow more Y-8 planes to fly around the world.*

Li Guangxing, chairman of the board and the general manager of AVIC Shaanxi, said that *the company will continue to produce high-quality aircraft to satisfy customers, offer various services to create value for customers and lay a foundation for follow-up aircraft to enter the South American market to achieve win-win cooperation for various parties.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*KuiBei Railway linking major cities in Xinjiang put in operation - People's Daily Online* June 02, 2011






A train runs on a grand bridge of the newly opened "KuiBei Railway", connecting Kuitun to Beitun in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 1, 2011. The 468.5-kilometer's "Kui Bei Railway" has a total of 22 stations, linking some of the major cities in Xinjiang such as Altay, Tacheng and Karamay. (Xinhua/Zhang Wencheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

Aramsogo said:


> China needs to follow the Singapore housing model. There needs to be private ownership of public housing in a two tier system.
> China needs to be careful and not build 'projects'/ghettos like the US/UK did.


 
Well the projects and the ghettos weren't solely caused by the construction of public housing. The ghettos are really a result of racial antagonism, class suppression and drug abuse. Won't likely get that in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

CardSharp said:


> Well the projects and the ghettos weren't solely caused by the construction of public housing. The ghettos are really a result of racial antagonism, class suppression and drug abuse. Won't likely get that in China.


 
+ the lack of proper city planning/ employment opportunities.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China invests 1.84 billion yuan in agricultural projects in Jan.-May - People's Daily Online* June 05, 2011

*China invested 1.84 billion yuan (284.54 million U.S. dollars) over the first five months of this year to support agricultural projects*, said a statement from the Ministry of Finance (MOF).






*The investments were used to pay for the interest on 75.76 billion yuan in loans for agricultural projects,* said a statement issued by the state agricultural comprehensive development office of the MOF.

*Projects enjoying the discounted loans primarily deal with grain, cotton and vegetable oil processing.*

*The office actively supports agricultural industrialization and boosting the incomes of rural farmers*, the statement said.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*Foreign investment hits 650 bln USD in decade: official - People's Daily Online* June 05, 2011 

*Statistics official said Saturday that foreign investment that poured into China over the past decade has topped 650 billion U.S. dollars.*







Yao Jingyuan, a chief economist with the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS), said at a forum that over past decade, *China's foreign direct investment (FDI) reached 653.14 billion U.S. dollars at an annual growth rate of 9.5 percent.*

*The FDI in 2010 was 105.7 billion U.S. dollars, up 125 percent from 2001,* Yao added.

Further, *the total trade volume has shot up to 15.7 trillion U.S. dollars in the meantime, making China the world's second largest country in terms of trade volume after the United States.*

China joined the World Trade Organization in November 2001, and has witnessed a leapfrog in its economy.

Yu Bin, a researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council (DRCSC), said* increasing overseas market demand, and domestic investment and consumption contributed to such a rapid economic growth.*

*The economy will continue growing at an annual rate of 9 percent in the next five years*, Yu said, adding a downturn is expected in 2013, though.

The 4th China Opening-up Forum is being held in the coastal Ningbo city in east China's Zhejiang Province. The two-day event, organized by the DRCSC and Zhejiang provincial government, aims to discuss key issues related to China's reform and opening-up policy.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-ASEAN trade to top 300 bln U.S. dollars this year: official - People's Daily Online* June 06, 2011 

*Trade value between China and ASEAN nations is expected to top 300 billion U.S. dollars this year as the Free Trade Area (FTA) continues to offer boosts,* said Xu Ningning, the executive secretary general of China-ASEAN Business Council.






*The FTA, which started operation since the beginning of last year, has boosted economic exchanges between China and the ASEAN *(Association of Southeast Asian Nations) member states, Xu said Sunday at a forum in Kunming, capital of Yunnan Province.

*The estimated amount will be higher than the 292.8 billion U.S. dollars registered between the two sides in 2010, up 37.5 percent from a year earlier.*

Customs data showed that in *the first four months of this year, trade value between China and ASEAN nations rose 26.5 percent year-on-year to 110.2 billion U.S. dollars.*

*Under the FTA accord, the average tariff on goods from ASEAN countries to China is cut down to 0.1 percent from 9.8 percent. The six original ASEAN members, including Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore and Thailand, slash the average tariff on Chinese goods from 12.8 percent to 0.6 percent.*

*By 2015, the policy of zero-tariff rate for 90 percent of Chinese goods is expected to extend to Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Vietnam.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanraza81

Great China...keep up the good work!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China delivers first inter-city railway train to Brazil - People's Daily Online* June 07, 2011

*In preparation for the World Cup in 2014 and the Olympic Games in 2016, the city of Rio de Janeiro in Brazil has been renovating its urban track transportation on a large scale. The first inter-city railway train purchased by the State of Rio de Janeiro from China will be delivered in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province on June 7, 2011, according to news from the communication department of the State of Rio de Janeiro.*






*Sergio Cabral, governor of the State of Rio de Janeiro, said a city without big transportation capacity is impracticable. The inter-city railway trains will offer convenient transportation services for citizens of Rio de Janeiro. This is a long-awaited dream for the local residents of Rio de Janeiro and its neighboring cities.*

*It is reported that urban mass transit system of Rio de Janeiro, the system with the longest rail lines and the most complicated network in Brazil, owns 98 stations connecting 12 neighboring cities and carries 540,000 passengers daily.*

*The communication department of the State of Rio de Janeiro sought to purchase 30 inter-city railway trains by inviting public bids in 2009. Fortunately, a Chinese enterprise won the contract worth 165 million U.S. dollars.*

*This is the biggest bidding project on inter-city railway trains for the State of Rio de Janeiro in 40 years as well as the biggest loan project in South America for the World Bank*, said Sergio Cabral.

*The inter-city railway trains produced by China can carry 1,300 passengers and have advanced technology as well as modern traction and brake systems. The carriages are spacious and comfortable and are installed with high-definition televisions and air-conditions. As a part of the contract, the Chinese enterprise will provide three-year technological services, including maintenance and replacing accessories*, according to the communication department of the State of Rio de Janeiro.

In July, the first inter-city railway train will arrive in Rio de Janeiro. Chinese technicians will put the new train on the rail line of Rio de Janeiro and conduct an adaptive debugging. If everything goes smoothly, *the train will be put into use by the end of July.*

*After the delivery of the first inter-city railway train, the Chinese enterprise will deliver three or four trains every two month.*

*With these China-produced trains in use, the inter-city railway of Rio de Janeiro will have a high-speed operation capability and be able to dispatch a train every three minutes.*

*In addition, the State of Rio de Janeiro will purchase 60 more inter-city railway trains by way of international competitive bidding this year.* The bid-winning enterprise will undertake a task to improve existing 73 inter-city railway trains at the same time.

By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Xinjiang to invest 7.7 bln USD in poverty alleviation in 2011-15 - People's Daily Online* June 07, 2011 

*China's far western Xinjiang region will earmark 50 billion yuan (7.7 billion U.S. dollars) for poverty alleviation in the next five years*, a local official said Monday.






Zhao Guoming, head of the regional poverty relief office, said *60 percent of the fund will be used on supporting distinctive industries and the rest on improving housing conditions in rural areas.*

*A total of 35 billion yuan, or 70 percent of the poverty alleviation fund, will go to the cities of Kashgar and Hotan and autonomous prefecture of Kizilsu Kyrgyz in southern Xinjiang*, Zhao said.

*The regional government aimed to help the per capita annual net income of farmers and herdsmen in poverty-stricken regions to grow at higher than nationwide average rate to 5,000 yuan in 2015*, the official said.

He added that *10 billion yuan is from the central and regional governments, 30 billion yuan from various aid and 10 billion yuan from farmers and herdsmen themselves.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Speeder 2

*Ten reasons why China is different*​
BY Stephen S. Roach 
PUBLISHED 14:59, May 28, 2011


The China doubters are back in force. They seem to come in waves &#8211; every few years, or so. Yet, year in and year out, China has defied the naysayers and stayed the course, perpetuating the most spectacular development miracle of modern times. That seems likely to continue.

Today&#8217;s feverish hand-wringing reflects a confluence of worries &#8211; especially concerns about *inflation, excess investment, soaring wages, and bad bank lo*ans. Prominent academics warn that China could fall victim to the dreaded &#8220;middle-income trap,&#8221; which has derailed many a developing nation.

There is a kernel of truth to many of the concerns cited above, especially with respect to the current inflation problem. But they stem largely from misplaced generalizations. *Here are ten reasons why it doesn&#8217;t pay to diagnose the Chinese economy by drawing inferences from the experiences of others:*


*Strategy. *Since 1953, China has framed its macro objectives in the context of five-year plans, with clearly defined targets and policy initiatives designed to hit those targets. The recently enacted 12th Five-Year Plan could well be a strategic turning point &#8211; *ushering in a shift from the highly successful producer model of the past 30 years to a flourishing consumer society.*

*Commitment.* Seared by memories of turmoil, reinforced by the Cultural Revolution of the 1970&#8217;s, China&#8217;s leadership places the highest priority on stability. Such a commitment served China extremely well in avoiding collateral damage from the crisis of 2008-2009.* It stands to play an equally important role in driving the fight against inflation, asset bubbles, and deteriorating loan quality.*

*Wherewithal to deliver.* China&#8217;s commitment to stability has teeth. More than 30 years of reform have *unlocked its economic dynamism. Enterprise and financial-market reforms *have been key, and many more reforms are coming. Moreover, China has shown itself to be *a good learner *from past crises, and shifts course when necessary.

*Saving.* A domestic saving rate in excess of 50% has served China well. It funded the investment imperatives of economic development and boosted the cushion of foreign-exchange reserves that has shielded China from external shocks. China *now stands ready to absorb *some of that surplus saving to promote a shift toward internal demand.

*Rural-urban migration.* Over the past 30 years, the urban share of the Chinese population has risen from 20% to 46%. According to OECD estimates, another 316 million people should move from the countryside to China&#8217;s cities over the next 20 years. Such an unprecedented wave of urbanization provides solid support for infrastructure investment and commercial and residential construction activity. Fears of excess investment and &#8220;ghost cities&#8221; fixate on the supply side, *without giving due weight to burgeoning demand.*

*Low-hanging fruit &#8211; Consumption. *Private consumption accounts for only about 37% of China&#8217;s GDP &#8211; the smallest share of any major economy. By focusing on job creation, wage increases, and the social safety net, the 12th Five-Year Plan could spark a major increase in discretionary consumer purchasing power. *That could lead to as much as a five-percentage-point increase in China&#8217;s consumption share by 2015.*

*Low-hanging fruit &#8211; Services.* Services account for just 43% of Chinese GDP &#8211; well below global norms. Services are an important piece of China&#8217;s pro-consumption strategy &#8211; especially large-scale transactions-based industries such as distribution (wholesale and retail), domestic transportation, supply-chain logistics, and hospitality and leisure. Over the next five years, the services share of Chinese GDP could rise above the currently targeted four-percentage-point increase.* This is a labor-intensive, resource-efficient, environmentally-friendly growth recipe &#8211; precisely what China needs in the next phase of its development.*

*Foreign direct investment*. Modern China has long been a magnet for global multinational corporations seeking both efficiency and a toehold in the world&#8217;s most populous market. Such investments provide China with access to modern technologies and management systems &#8211; a catalyst to economic development. *China&#8217;s upcoming pro-consumption rebalancing implies a potential shift in FDI &#8211; away from manufacturing toward services &#8211; that could propel growth further.*

*Education.* China has taken enormous strides in building human capital. The adult literacy rate is now almost 95%, and secondary school enrollment rates are up to 80%. Shanghai&#8217;s 15-year-old students were recently ranked first globally in math and reading as per the standardized PISA metric. Chinese universities now graduate more than 1.5 million engineers and scientists annually. *The country is well on its way to a knowledge-based economy.*

*Innovation. *In 2009, about 280,000 domestic patent applications were filed in China, placing it third globally, behind Japan and the United States. China is fourth and rising in terms of international patent applications. At the same time, China is targeting a research-and-development share of GDP of 2.2% by 2015 &#8211; double the ratio in 2002. This fits with the 12th Five-Year Plan&#8217;s new focus on innovation-based &#8220;strategic emerging industries&#8221; &#8211; energy conservation, new-generation information technology, biotechnology, high-end equipment manufacturing, renewable energy, alternative materials, and autos running on alternative fuels. Currently, these seven industries account for 3% of Chinese GDP; the government is targeting a 15% share by 2020, *a significant move up the value chain.*

Yale historian Jonathan Spence has long cautioned that the West tends to view China through the same lens as it sees itself. Today&#8217;s cottage industry of China doubters is a case in point. Yes, by our standards, China&#8217;s imbalances are unstable and unsustainable. Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao has, in fact, gone public with a similar critique. 

But that&#8217;s why China is so different. It actually takes these concerns seriously. Unlike the West, where the very concept of strategy has become an oxymoron, China has embraced a transitional framework aimed at resolving its sustainability constraints. Moreover, unlike the West, which is trapped in a dysfunctional political quagmire, China has both the commitment and the wherewithal to deliver on that strategy. *This is not a time to bet against China. *

(Stephen S. Roach, a member of the faculty at Yale University, is Non-Executive Chairman of Morgan Stanley Asia and author of The Next Asia.)

Ten reasons why China is different|European Daily




This is so typical of Morgan Stanley style &#8211; loads of words without touching the gist  

Aren&#8217;t what Stevie really wanted to convey only 3 simple words:

(This is because China is a) High IQ Society ?   

CardSharp, I am sure that you agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China aims for 10-gigawatt solar power capacity in 2015 - People's Daily Online* June 10, 2011
*
China's overall solar power capacity will reach 10 gigawatts by 2015*, said an official with China's National Energy Administration. 






Liang Zhipeng, deputy director of the department of the new energy and renewable energy with the National Energy Administration, said that *the application of solar-power is accelerating in China. The country's installed solar photovoltaic generating capacity increased by 580,000 kilowatts in 2010 to 860,000 kilowatts.*






*"The total power-generating capacity of solar power projects still under construction is around 1 gigawatt,"* Liang said.

*To achieve the goal of 10 gigawatts solar-power capacity in 2015, China will promote solar energy development in three ways.*

*In western China, which has adequate solar energy resources, the construction of grid-connected solar-power projects will speed up. The planned solar power generating capacity of these projects in western China was set at 5 gigawatts*, according to Liang.

*The promotion of distributed rooftop solar-power system in urban as, especially in economic development zones and industrial parks* which have large roof areas, was another focus.

Meanwhile, Liang noted,* in the construction of China's 100 pilot cities for new energy and 200 counties for green energy, the application of a photovoltaic power generating system will be actively promoted.*

By Qi Shuwen, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Electric vehicle batteries 'must improve' - People's Daily Online* June 10, 2011 





BYD Auto Co Ltd's F3DM plug-in hybrid compact sedan on display at the 2011 Shanghai Auto Show. According to Zhen Zijian, deputy director of the office for electric vehicles at the Ministry of Science and Technology, 2015 might be the turning point for electric vehicles in China as the required technologies are likely to experience big breakthroughs. (Photo / China Daily)

*China's new-energy vehicle production capacity is expected to hit around 300,000 units by 2012*, according to the latest research from the Ministry of Science and Technology.

*The number includes domestic automakers' production capacity of hybrids and pure electric and fuel-cell vehicles, excluding the production capacity of joint ventures*, Zhen Zijian, deputy director of the office for electric vehicles, told China Daily.

The office, under the Ministry of Science and Technology, *is deeply involved in mapping the nation's strategy for electric cars. However, the actual output will depend on market demand and government policies,* he said.

*China currently has more than 5,000 new hybrid buses on the roads.* Electric cars are mainly used for taxi demonstration programs in some cities.

*"Electric vehicles have yet to develop the strength to compete with conventional vehicles or serve as a substitute due to technical constraints such as immature battery technology,"* Zhen said.

However, *2015 might be the turning point in the market share for electric vehicles in China as the required technologies are likely to experience big breakthroughs*, he added.

*Although China's new-energy vehicle industry is considered "heated" or "overheated" by many people, it has enormous room for growth since continued development is vital to the auto industry and also to the nation's energy safety and environmental protection*, he said.

Also, the coming years will see more integration among industries as key components and technologies of new-energy vehicles require greater synergy among industries.

*Besides technological barriers, choice between battery swapping or fast charging is also a critical issue facing China's automakers and grid companies.*

The State Grid Corporation, China's largest energy grid company,* has previously indicated that it would prefer to establish more battery-swap stations*, industry insiders said.

Yang Fang, an analyst at the State Grid Energy Research Institute, said* whether battery swapping or plug-in models will become the mainstream depends on the development of battery technology*, adding that the institute frequently exchanged views with China Southern Power Grid Co Ltd over establishing charging stations.

*An electric taxi made by the Zhejiang-based Zotye Auto Co Ltd suffered spontaneous combustion in Hangzhou in April. The government said on Tuesday the accident was largely an issue concerning the battery pack, although each individual battery had no quality issues.*

Zou Yuan, an assistant professor at the School of Mechanical Engineering at the Beijing Institute of Technology, said the quality consistency of batteries remains a major safety risk.

*The government plans to invest 100 billion yuan ($15.4 billion) over the next 10 years to stimulate the new-energy vehicle industry. The volume of China's new-energy vehicles is expected to reach 1 million by 2015 and 10 million by 2020*, according to the government's new-energy vehicle development road map for the next decade.

*The energy-saving and new-energy vehicle industry has been nominated by the government as one of the seven key strategic emerging industries to be nurtured over the next five years.*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*New breakthrough made in energy storage battery research - People's Daily Online* June 09, 2011 

According to the Dalian Physics and Chemical Research Institution of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, *its self-developed energy storage battery has been in failure-free operation for 1,400 days and successfully completed a 10,000 charge-discharge circulation in the test evaluation period.
*





*Currently the evaluation system is still in operation. Experts say that the successful development of the energy storage battery will play a crucial role in popularizing wind energy and solar power and achieving energy conservation and industry transformation goals.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Inside manufacturer of high-speed railway vehicles - People's Daily Online* June 12, 2011 






Two CRH380BL trains are seen at a plant of Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011. The first EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro of Brazil was launched at CNR CRC on Tuesday. In late-June, twenty-two CRH380BL trains produced by CNR CRC will serve for the Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway. The CNR CRC is one of the leading railway vehicles manufacture enterprises in China. With advanced equipments and excellent research and development ability, the CNR CRC is able to produce 1,000 CRH trains, including CRH5 and CRH380 series, 1,200 subway trains, 500 common trains and 6,000 bogies each year. (Xinhua/Wang Haofei)






Photo taken on June 11, 2011 shows interior scene of a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province.






A technician debugs in driving room of a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011.






A worker debugs illumination equipment inside a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011






A worker installs skirtboard for a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Inside manufacturer of high-speed railway vehicles (10) - People's Daily Online* June 12, 2011 






A worker checks the bottom of a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011






A CRH380BL train runs for a trial in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011.






Photo taken on June 11, 2011 shows semi-finished CRH380BL train at a plant of Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011






Semi-finished CRH380BL trains are seen at a plant of Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province






Two technicians test video and wireless network services inside a CRH380BL train in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 11, 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Staff prepare for operation of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - People's Daily Online* June 13, 2011






A high speed train is ready to have a test run in Shanghai, east China, June 12, 2011. Attendants started working on trains so as to get used to the new line which provides a four-hour link between Beijing and Shanghai once fully in operation late 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)






A train attendent stands next to a high speed train in Shanghai, east China, June 12, 2011. Attendants started working on trains so as to get used to the new line which provides a four-hour link between Beijing and Shanghai once fully in operation late 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)






A train attendent stands inside a VIP carriage of a high speed train in Shanghai, east China, June 12, 2011. Attendants started working on trains so as to get used to the new line which provides a four-hour link between Beijing and Shanghai once fully in operation late 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)

*China sets trial prices for Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail - People's Daily Online* June 13, 2011 






China's railway ministry announced Monday speed-based trial prices for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway.

*Tickets for trips on trains running at 300 kph will be priced between 555 yuan (85.6 U.S. dollars) for second-class seats and 1,750 yuan for business class. Prices for journeys 250-kph trains will range from 410 yuan for second-class seats to 650 yuan for first-class.*

*Prices will float according to the market and for the good of passengers*, said Vice Minister of Railways Hu Yadong at a press conference.

*There will be 63 pairs of trains with the speed of 300 kph every day, cutting travel time to 4 hours and 48 minutes. The additional 27 pairs of trains running 250 kph will complete the trip in about 8 hours, 2 hours shorter than the current high-speed trains.*

The ministry decided to slow the speed to 300 kph instead of the previously planned 350 kph for cost and safety concerns, Railways Minister Sheng Guangzu said in April.

*The 1,318-kilometer rail will go into commercial service at the end of this month*, after trial operations that began May 11.

*The 136 ordinary trains currently in use between the two metropolises will continue providing service after the bullet trains commence service*, according to the ministry.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Brotherhood

*China ranks first worldwide in gold transaction - People's Daily Online* June 12, 2011





A customer walks pass the chinese character "gold" of a gold store in Linyi, east China's Shandong Province, May 18, 2011.(Xinhua/Zhang Chunlei)

*A total of 604.61 metric tons of spot goods of gold changed hands at the Shanghai Gold Exchange last year, ranking China the first in the world in terms of annual gold transaction volume*, according to the China Gold Association.

*China produced 340.876 metric tons of gold in 2010, remaining as the world's largest gold production country for the fourth consecutive yea*r.

*Global demand for gold totaled 2,778.6 metric tons in 2010, including 783.4 metric tons from India, 571.51 metric tons from China and 180.9 metric tons from the United States.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

> *China shopping for Latin American oil, food, minerals
> Nation needs commodities to keep economy growing, has $3 trillion in reserves*










> By IAN JAMES
> 
> updated 6/6/2011 8:47:28 AM ET
> 
> CARACAS, Venezuela &#8212; Latin America is blessed with a wealth of natural resources such as oil, copper and soy, and seeks investment and loans to capitalize on them. China needs the commodities to keep its economy growing and has about $3 trillion in reserves to burn.
> 
> Those interests have come together in a burgeoning and unorthodox partnership, as China lends and invests tens of billions of dollars in countries around Latin America in return for a guaranteed flow of commodities, particularly oil.
> 
> Recent deals have made China a key financier to the governments of Venezuela and Argentina. At the same time, Chinese companies have secured a decade's worth of oil from Venezuela and Brazil, and steady supplies of wheat, soybeans and natural gas from Argentina.
> 
> China is breaking new ground by aggressively locking down commodities around Latin America through large loans, investments and other financial arrangements, said Orville Schell, director of the Center on U.S.-China Relations at the Asia Society in New York.
> 
> "I don't know of any other government which has done this sort of securing of rights for commodities and natural resources so systematically around the Third World as China, and they've used a whole host of new financial instruments to do this," Schell said.
> 
> "China's been very, very prolific in spreading its investments around Africa and Latin America, even though the terms aren't ideal."
> 
> Ernesto Fernandez Taboada, director of the Argentine-Chinese Chamber of Production, Industry and Commerce, said China is simply making sure it has the resources it needs to continue growing its economy, which, by some accounts, is projected to surpass the U.S.'s by 2020.
> 
> "For China, this is a strategic, long-term investment," Fernandez Taboada said. "They're thinking in the future, not just in the moment. These oil investments, for example, are for 15 to 20 years."
> 
> Some of the largest investments have gone to Brazil and Argentina, but China has extended even bigger loans to Venezuela, agreeing to provide more than $32 billion to President Hugo Chavez's government.
> 
> Venezuela will pay its debt in oil, and in increasing amounts of it during the next decade. The infusion of cash has swiftly made China Venezuela's biggest foreign lender, enabling Chavez to boost spending ahead of next year's presidential election.
> 
> "Viva China!" Chavez exclaimed during a televised meeting with business leaders from Beijing, thanking them for helping set up mobile phone factories and build railways and public housing in Venezuela. He gushed: "I'm in love with China."
> 
> The relationship is driven in part by Chavez's eagerness to form alliances that exclude the U.S. But it's also good business for Chinese companies: Venezuela says it has been exporting to China about 460,000 barrels a day, about 20 percent of its oil exports, according to official figures. It hopes to double that soon.
> 
> "Venezuela has what we need," said Chen Ping, political counselor at the Chinese Embassy in Caracas. "And we also have what they need, for example technology ... Therefore we can help each other mutually."
> 
> The loans are typically secured against revenues from oil sales to Chinese companies, purportedly at market prices, though there could be discounts in some cases, said Erica Downs, an expert at the Brookings Institution think tank in Washington. She wrote a March report on the China Development Bank's energy deals worldwide.
> 
> In many cases, financing is being channeled through the state-controlled China Development Bank, which has worked with Chinese companies to lock in commodity supplies.
> 
> Downs said such loans give Chinese state oil companies an edge by allowing them special access to local projects. In some cases, she said, such as in Venezuela and Argentina, the loans appear tied to hiring Chinese companies that carry out public works projects for the borrowing government.
> 
> China's financing has also been unique, she said, in that in recent years "virtually no other financial institutions were willing to lend such large amounts of capital for such long terms."
> 
> Countries such as Venezuela and Ecuador would otherwise have few options for obtaining such large lines of credit, in part due to their presidents' hostility toward traditional lenders such as the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund, Downs said.
> 
> The China Development Bank has become a convenient "lender of last resort," Downs said, and Venezuela's government, in fact, has become the bank's biggest foreign borrower.
> 
> In Ecuador, the Chinese oil company PetroChina agreed in 2009 to lend $1 billion to state company PetroEcuador in exchange for oil deliveries. The China Development Bank also agreed to lend $1 billion last year to Ecuador's government, to be repaid through oil shipments.
> 
> The Chinese stake appears set to grow exponentially.
> 
> Direct Chinese investments totaled more than $15 billion in Latin America and the Caribbean last year &#8212; 9 percent of the region's foreign direct investment, according to a May report by the U.N. Economic Commission for Latin America and the Caribbean.
> 
> The report said that while the U.S. is still Latin America's largest investment source, China has climbed to third place, behind the Netherlands.
> 
> In Argentina, Chinese companies have even replaced U.S. and British corporations in controlling lucrative natural gas and oil resources.
> 
> Last year, the state-owned Chinese oil company CNOOC entered into a 50-50 joint venture with Bridas Energy Holdings Ltd., a family owned Argentine company. The joint venture then bought out British company BP's shares in Argentina-based Pan American Energy, giving it 18 percent of Argentina's oil and natural gas production. This year, the venture also purchased U.S.-based Exxon Mobil Corp.'s interests in
> 
> "Clearly, the U.S. remains the significant actor in Latin America and will remain so for the foreseeable future," said Eric Farnsworth, vice president of the Council of the Americas, a U.S.-based business group. "But China's a huge part of the scene now. It was commodities exports to China over the last five years that allowed Latin America to weather the economic turmoil."
> 
> One Chinese company not only locked in a long-term supply of commodities, but also set a more stable price for years to come and circumvented market rates, which have soared in part because of Chinese demand.
> 
> China and Chile created a $2 billion sales, finance and investment joint venture in 2005 that guaranteed China 836,250 metric tons of copper over 15 years, at rates partially fixed on what was then the market price of $2.07 a pound. Chile's state-owned Codelco mining company had to put up its entire 49 percent interest in the venture as collateral, and give China Minmetals Corp. an option to purchase 100 percent of one of the world's most promising copper mines.
> 
> Chileans criticized the deal as a threat to their patrimony as they became aware of its details and copper prices soared. Both sides backed off the Chinese purchase option in 2008 to fend off the criticism, but with copper now trading above $4 a pound, Chile's top client is still getting thousands of tons of copper at far below market prices.
> 
> China also controls 50 percent of Argentina's largest oil field, Cerro Dragon, and all the oil and gas reserves in the far southern Argentine province of Santa Cruz over the next 40 years, deals that became anti-government campaign issues in provincial elections.
> 
> During recent visits to Brazil, Schell said he has heard wariness from businesspeople about a system in which "Brazil sends their natural resources and China sends their flip-flops and consumer goods."
> 
> Rubens Barbosa, Brazilian ambassador to the U.S. from 1999 to 2004 and now a business consultant, said Brazilian officials have complained that cheap Chinese exports have destroyed domestic industries such as shoe and textile manufacturers. Brazil this year imposed antidumping tariffs on imports of some Chinese fibers within months of China becoming Brazil's biggest trading partner.
> 
> "With trade, we have a problem because the aggressiveness of Chinese companies is very strong," Barbosa said. "But the government still has a lot of interest in these relations with China. China is now the principal partner of Brazil."
> 
> China's commercial ties with Brazil continue to grow. About 14 percent of the South American country's oil production went to China in 2009, and that portion is expected to expand because Brazilian oil company Petrobras signed a 10-year deal with Chinese-owned Unipec Asia to export 150,000 barrels of oil a day in the first year. The deal calls for exports of 200,000 barrels a day for the next nine years. At the same time, Petrobras secured a $10 billion, 10-year loan from the China Development Bank.
> 
> Petrobras says the deals were separate and that the oil is not being used to pay back the loan. Still, the agreements ensure Chinese access to Brazil's booming oil production, which promises to skyrocket after vast offshore reserves discovered in 2008 come online.
> 
> China has also been active across Argentina. The China Development Bank has offered a $2.6 billion, 10-year loan to revive a freight train system connecting Buenos Aires to much of Argentina's central heartland. In the country's Rio Negro province, the Metallurgical Corporation of China has invested $80 million to reactivate an iron ore mine, and China's Beidahuang Group company has promised $1.4 billion in irrigation infrastructure in exchange for a 20-year contract to grow corn, wheat, soy and dairy on otherwise dry land for Chinese consumers.
> 
> And in remote southern Tierra del Fuego, near the tip of South America, Chinese companies are investing $1 billion, not only to produce fertilizer, but to build an energy plant, for which Argentina has promised China natural gas for 25 years.
> 
> "Two weeks ago, the Chinese commerce minister visited us with 60 business executives, and they showed great interest in investing in other sectors," Fernandez Taboada said. "There is a fundamental expansion of China in Latin America. In all the countries, from Mexico on south."
> 
> According to Schell, China is just getting started.
> 
> "This is a real tipping point moment, of which the Chinese investments in commodities and extractive resources of Latin America is just the opening bell," he said. "Who's got the money? And it's not the United States any longer. It's China. This is the next great pool of (foreign investment) that the world is going to reckon with in myriad ways."








http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43293236/ns/business-world_business/t/china-shopping-latin-american-oil-food-minerals/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramsogo

Dow Jones Reprints: This copy is for your personal, non-commercial use only. To order presentation-ready copies for distribution to your colleagues, clients or customers, use the Order Reprints tool at the bottom of any article or visit Dow Jones Reprint Solutions
See a sample reprint in PDF format.Order a reprint of this article now

BUSINESSJUNE 13, 2011
In China, Women Begin Splurging
By LAURIE BURKITT

BEIJING&#8212;Italian jeweler Bulgari SpA and sports-car maker Maserati SpA have succeeded in China largely by portraying themselves as the ultimate male status symbols.

But the two recently joined a growing number of luxury brands in China that have revamped their marketing tactics to also appeal to self-made female entrepreneurs, a rapidly emerging market segment that also wants high-end baubles and toys.


Bloomberg News
Chloé says that in two years China will become its biggest market because of female shoppers. Pictured, customers at a Chloe boutique in Shanghai.

Maserati has been hosting private cocktail parties with Giorgio Armani's cosmetics line and the Italian lingerie company La Perla to court newly rich female drivers in China. Thirty percent of the 400 cars Maserati sold in China last year were bought by women, compared with just 7% in 2005, according to the company. Maserati says the proportion of its Chinese drivers who are women dwarfs the ratio in the European and U.S. markets, where only 2% to 5% are women.

"Many people are inclined to believe that gentlemen are generously purchasing luxury gifts for women in China, but our observation is that the great majority [of the buyers] are women who have achieved great success in their business and are now rewarding themselves with the finer things in life," says Christian Gobber, managing director of Maserati China.

Women accounted for more than half of China's estimated $15 billion in luxury sales in 2010, according to a survey by consultancy McKinsey & Co. That compares with 45% in 2008, when McKinsey conducted its previous survey. The average female luxury consumer in China also spent 22% more in 2010 than in 2008, while men spent only 10% more.

Related News

Scene: Chinese Men Get Their Lux Due, Too
Scene: China Leads in Luxury Spending
Gucci, Bottega Veneta Test Men's Stores in China
Deal Journal: Bankers Seek Luxury Touch from China
Rome-based Bulgari boosted its advertising in female-targeted magazines to 22 million yuan, or $3.3 million, in 2010, from a mere 106,000 yuan a year earlier, according to Beijing-based ad agency Charm Communications. Bulgari was recently acquired by LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SA.

China's luxury market&#8212;expected to become the world's largest by 2020&#8212;has been driven by men for the past decade. As they bought gifts for business associates, men spurred the growth in China of Swiss watchmakers, jewelry stores like Cartier and other luxury-goods purveyors like Louis Vuitton and Gucci, a unit of PPR SA. And while they often bought gifts for women, they were the ones making the luxury purchases.

Now that women have emerged as a growing force, brands that traditionally appeal to women are making a bigger push. The British company Burberry Group PLC and the French brand Chloé, owned by the Swiss luxury group Cie. Financier Richemont SA, are hosting more private sneak-peak viewings of their new fashion collections to give Chinese women an early glimpse of coming trends.

Women feel more pressure than men to stay up to date with fashion, says Yuval Atsmon, a principal at McKinsey, adding that Chinese shoppers are increasing their spending on ready-to-wear clothing, and the majority of those shoppers are women.

In two years, China will become Chloé's biggest market because of the rise of female shoppers, says president and chief executive Geoffroy de-la-Bourdonnaye. "Women in this country are becoming more independent, more career-oriented, and more powerful in the market," he says.

Many retailers are experimenting with new tactics online, where women are more likely to shop than men and where they often influence purchases by others via comments on blogs and social-networking sites, according to McKinsey.

Chanel invited Chinese artist Zhou Yi to attend its Paris fashion show in March, hoping she would plug the brand to her following of nearly 3,000 fashion types on Sina Weibo, a Chinese Twitter-like microblogging service. (She did.)

Givenchy, part of the LVMH empire, launched its own Weibo account in January and is using it to connect with female followers and announce the arrival of new products, such as Nightingale leather bags, which sell for 16,000 to 32,000 yuan. "Women want more ways to experience the brand&#8212;to touch and feel and interact," says Wilfred Koo, Givenchy's president of China, Asia Pacific.

The rapid growth in the world's No. 2 economy has fueled job opportunities and earnings potential for both sexes. Each year, 76% of China's female college graduates aspire to management positions, compared with 52% of their U.S. counterparts, according to the New York-based Center for Work-Life Policy.

China is home to 11 of the world's 20 richest self-made women, and it boasts 153 female yuan billionaires (around $150 million), according to the Hurun Report, a Shanghai-based firm.

Consumers like Sun Ningning, a sales manager at GlaxoSmithKline PLC, are the bull's-eye. The 32-year-old Beijing native recently bought a 12,600 yuan leather handbag as a gift for herself. The tan Chloé purse cost her around 15% more than her monthly salary.

"There's just something about buying luxury that makes me feel happy," says Miss Sun. "I can't really explain it."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramsogo

Porsche Only in China Has $220,000 Entry-Level Club Model: Cars
By Bloomberg News - Jun 8, 2011
At the Beijing Sports Car Club, a $220,000 Porsche SE 911 counts as an entry-level model. Members are competing with counterparts who race $3.9 million Tramontanas and $4.3 million Bugatti Veyron 16.4s.

The number of millionaires in China jumped 31 percent last year to more than 1.1 million, and with an average age of 39, they are 15 years younger than their U.S. and European peers. Car clubs, nonexistent in the country two years ago, provide enthusiasts with a venue to demonstrate their vehicles and carmakers an opportunity to win more converts.

&#8220;The car culture is developing in China very fast,&#8221; said Jose Cremades, the local distributor for Spanish brand a.d. Tramontana. &#8220;The older generation still thinks about saving. The new generation thinks about spending.&#8221;

China&#8217;s appetite for supercars has been stimulated by economic expansion of 9.7 percent, rising property prices and a strengthening yuan. The country&#8217;s 1.1 million millionaire households rank third behind the U.S. and Japan, according to the Boston Consulting Group. Deliveries of high-end cars may rise 35 percent this year in the world&#8217;s fastest-growing major economy, consultants Bain & Co. said.

Zhang Kuan, who drives a lime-green Lamborghini SpA LP640, founded the Beijing club, China&#8217;s first, in 2009. The first 12 members met through mutual friends and an Internet forum, said Zhang, who works in the finance industry.

250 Members

The club now has more than 250 members from ages 18 to 60, with women comprising about 10 percent. Other groups formed in the city of Chongqing and the provinces of Yunnan, Zhejiang and Fujian. Activities include dinners; driving days at circuits in Beijing, Chengdu, and Qingdao; and community service.

&#8220;Many Chinese have not yet embraced the idea of fast cars,&#8221; said Zhang, 32. &#8220;We need them to understand what fast cars are about. They are a work of art.&#8221;

Wang Yuling, 28, a Yunnan Sports Car Club member, owns two Porsches, including a black Cayman S. Wang, who bought her first sports car in 2008 while running a modeling and events agency, said joining the club helped her understand how the machine works.

&#8220;When we are together, it&#8217;s like a big family,&#8221; said the entrepreneur from Kunming. &#8220;I&#8217;ve learned a lot from the members in the group.&#8221;

City Clubs

China&#8217;s car clubs differ from overseas counterparts like the Ferrari Club of America and Germany&#8217;s Porsche Club Hohensyburg in that they are organized by location, not marque.

Mainland club members also are younger and more active, said Tania Cremades, head of China business development at Tramontana, based in Girona, Spain. The automaker sold 13 in China last year, all to customers between 25 and 28 years old.

&#8220;In Europe, you often go to a basement where someone has his whole collection,&#8221; Cremades said through blaring techno music at the Formula One track. &#8220;It&#8217;s like a museum. Here, people are young, they want to use the car, try the power.&#8221;

Most of the rich are in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangdong, with an average age 15 years younger than their global counterparts, according to the Hurun Research Institute&#8217;s wealth report released April 12.

Bugatti, maker of the world&#8217;s fastest production car, sold its first car in China in 2008. The company, owned by Volkswagen AG (VOW3), has boosted marketing at the Beijing and Shanghai car shows and sponsored test drives.

Promising Market

&#8220;We cannot overlook such a promising market,&#8221; said David Hu, Bugatti sales manager at Beijing Mei He Zhen Yong Motors Trading Ltd., the brand&#8217;s official dealership. &#8220;Entering into China is a natural step.&#8221;

Aston Martin, maker of the One-77, at $6 million the world&#8217;s most-expensive car by sticker price, sold five allocated for China before they reached the showroom, said Matthew Bennett, Asia Pacific director at Aston Martin Lagonda Ltd.

Only 77 of the models, which accelerate to 100 kilometers (62 miles) per hour in 3.7 seconds, are sold worldwide.

&#8220;We can really see the potential here,&#8221; said Bennett, who expects overall sales to more than double from about 100 cars last year. &#8220;Younger people are being attracted to the brand. I&#8217;d be very surprised if China&#8217;s not Aston&#8217;s No. 1 Asian market this year.&#8221;

Chinese buyers of Stuttgart, Germany-based Porsche and Sant&#8217;Agata Bolognese, Italy-based Lamborghini brands typically are 25-35 years old, about a decade younger than North American and European buyers, the manufacturers said.

Porsche&#8217;s Target

Porsche targets record China sales this year of more than 20,000 vehicles after boosting 2010 deliveries by 63 percent.

&#8220;The economy started to develop extremely fast in China over the last 10 years, which gave people the opportunity to make a fortune much faster and earlier,&#8221; said Helmut Broeker, Porsche&#8217;s head of China.

Porsche&#8217;s preferred shares fell as much as 95 cents, or 2 percent, to 46.15 euros and were down 1 percent as of 3:55 p.m. in Frankfurt trading. The stock has dropped 9 percent this year, valuing the carmaker at 14.2 billion euros ($20.8 billion). VW dropped as much as 2 percent to 120.65 euros and was down 0.3 percent.

China will overtake the U.S. to become Lamborghini&#8217;s biggest market this year, the company said in April. Lamborghini, another Volkswagen unit, aims to boost sales by 46 percent to more than 300 cars this year, partly from demand for its $1 million Aventador LP 700-4.

Andy Wong, 27-year-old president of the Shanghai Super Car Club, owns four sports cars, including pink and white Lamborghinis. Club members celebrate birthdays, take drives at the Shanghai racetrack on weekends and meet every two weeks for a meal.

&#8220;Men like exciting things,&#8221; said Wong, who works in the real-estate industry. &#8220;If I have a bad day at work, or if I&#8217;m feeling upset at night, I take my car out for a spin and I feel better.&#8221;

--Liza Lin in Shanghai, with assistance from Tian Ying in Beijing, Andreas Cremer in Berlin, Tommaso Ebhardt in Milan. Editors: Kevin Orland, Jamie Butters.

To contact the reporter on this story: Liza Lin in Shanghai at llin15@bloomberg.net.

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Kae Inoue at kinoue@bloomberg.net;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build high-tech eco-district in ancient capital - People's Daily Online* June 14, 2011

*China released a general plan to build Xi'an and Xianyang, the area used to be where the capital of 13 ancient Chinese dynasties stood, into a high-tech eco-district, in northwestern China's Shaanxi Province*, local authorities said Monday.






*
The new area named Xi'an-Xiangyang New District will be mainly focused on developing the state's strategic emerging industry, environmental-friendly and low carbon industry, high-end manufacturing industry and modern service industry in the future*, said Zhao Zhengyong, governor of Shaanxi Province at a press conference.

*The New District, covering an area of 882 square kilometers with a population of 893,000, is planned to be built across Xi'an and Xiangyang, two neighboring cities in Shaanxi.* It will be 10 kilometers away from downtown Xi'an and three kilometers from downtown Xianyang.

The district will be China's fourth state-level new district, after Pudong New Area in Shanghai Municipality, Binhai New Area in Tianjin Municipality and Liangjiang New Area in Chongqing Municipality.

*The area is expected to be a model for future Chinese cities, as it will embrace ancient Chinese culture and modern high-tech industries*, according to the plan, which was jointly completed by urban planning bodies from home and abroad.

*New high-tech industry zones will be established while agriculture and eco-tourism will be developed, and at the same time cultural relics of the 2,000-year-old city will be well protected,* Zhao Zhengyong said, without unveiling the exact total investment for the district.

The ancient capital was the departure point for Chinese caravans traveling along the Silk Road to Middle Asia as well as West Asia.

*Today the area is still a transport hub, with one international airport, six highways, two state roads, two provincial roads, which makes the city a portal to west China*, Zhao said.

*"One of the biggest advantages of Xi'an-Xiangyang New District is its abundant natural resources,"* he said.

The district is mapped to cover part of the Qinling Mountains, the divide of north and south China, and three main rivers of Shaanxi Province, including Weihe River, Jinghe River and Fenghe River, he said.
*
"Enterprises are required to be environmental friendly and strictly obey the state's regulation on energy conservation and pollution reduction as well,"* he said.

*"Efforts will be made to protect the well-being of the peasants, who make up 78 percent of the total population here, to make sure they will have equal access to public services through urban-rural balance development,"* said Jiang Zelin, vice governor of Shaanxi Province and director of the Xi'an-Xiangyang New District Administrative Committee.

*As part of the plan of development of the western region, the Xi'an-Xiangyang New District is designed to be a crucial part of the Guanzhong-Tianshui Economic Zone, a 69,600-square-kilometer economic zone covering cities in Shaanxi and the neighboring Gansu Province*, according to the plan.

Moreover, the State Council has issued the Plan of the National Main Body Function Area in 2010, which requires the acceleration of Xi'an and Xianyang's integration.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huan

More skyscrapers please. I love skyscrapers! ^^


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's biggest car carrier sails to Brazil - People's Daily Online* June 13, 2011 

*"ZhongYuanTengFei," China's biggest car carrier of China Ocean Shipping Company, also known as COSCO, with a capacity of 5,000 automobiles, sailed from Shanghai to Brazil on June 10. It carried a shipload of 4,380 cars, mostly domestic brands, including JAC Motors, Chery Automobile, Sany Group and Lonking Product. It set a record for the heaviest carrying capacity in one time for a Chinese-made cargo ship.* 

*The demand for automobile exports has ballooned as China's auto industry is developing rapidly. According to statistics, Chinas total export volume of automobiles in the first quarter of 2011 reached 230,000, and with this trend, it is estimated that China will sell about 700,000 cars this year.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

GDP growth: Hares and tortoises | The Economist

*Hares and tortoises*
Jun 13th 2011, 10:20 by The Economist online

*Which countries have had most, and least, GDP growth per person since 2001?*

FOR all its faults, GDP per person is still the measure that gives the best indicator of economic progress or lack thereof. The countries where GDP per head grew fastest between 2001 and 2010&#8212;Equatorial Guinea, Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan&#8212;are all rich in natural resources, and were beneficiaries of the past decade&#8217;s boom in commodity prices. *China is an exception to this rule, which makes its growth even more impressive.* And while it usually helps to start relatively poor, a bad start does not necessarily result in success later on. Haiti and Zimbabwe have both explored how much ruin there is in a nation over the past decade and show little sign of improving. They are two of only 15 countries that have seen negative growth since 2001. Slow population growth also helps: although America's economy has grown considerably faster than Japan's since 2001, Japan&#8217;s population has shrunk while America's has risen. This means that income per head in Japan has grown almost as rapidly as in America over this period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

For those of you who never saw my "*China's Advanced Sciences*" thread with a total of 200 terrific posts, please use your Google "web" search function.

Type in: China Advanced Sciences

Out of 540 million web page results, I am number one. On the first page, my thread "China's Advanced Sciences" should show up as #1, #4, #5, and #6 for search results.

Have fun surfing my "China's Advanced Sciences" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

Soros is usually right. Notice he is betting on Africa and hopefully China is well positioned there:

Soros Says China Missed Window to Stem Inflation, Now Risks &#8216;Hard Landing&#8217;
By Josiane Kremer - Jun 14, 2011
China has missed its opportunity to stem inflation and may now risk a hard landing, billionaire investor George Soros said.

The world&#8217;s second-largest economy is in a &#8220;bit of a bubble,&#8221; Soros, 80, said today at a conference in Oslo. There are some signs that China is &#8220;losing control,&#8221; he said.

China today ordered lenders to set aside more cash as reserves after inflation last month accelerated at the fastest pace in almost three years. Consumer prices rose an annual 5.5 percent in May, even after the central bank raised interest rates four times since September. Inflation has exceeded the government&#8217;s 4 percent target every month this year.

China&#8217;s formula for steering its economy is &#8220;running out of steam,&#8221; Soros said, adding the country is seeing the beginnings of wage-price inflation.

At the same time, efforts to restore growth in the U.S. and Europe have failed to address underlying imbalances and the global economy is not &#8220;out of the woods at all,&#8221; Soros said.

Banks have &#8220;not been properly recapitalized&#8221; and &#8220;underlying imbalances have not been corrected,&#8221; he said.

Recovery prospects are being hampered by the fact that the &#8220;authorities are not providing a solution,&#8221; he said.

Europe has yet to persuade investors its single currency is a functioning system and the euro continues to have &#8220;inherent problems,&#8221; Soros said. The region is displaying a &#8220;two-speed&#8221; recovery, led by Germany, while the region&#8217;s bailout recipients Greece, Ireland and Portugal struggle to stay afloat.

Turning to Africa

In the U.S., policy makers are trying to balance the target of job creation against the need to reduce debt levels. The World Bank last week cut its estimate for global growth this year to 3.2 percent from a January estimate for 3.3 percent expansion.

Soros said economic turmoil in the developed world is prompting him to turn to Africa, a region he called a &#8220;very attractive area to invest in,&#8221; adding he is &#8220;very much engaged&#8221; there.

Soros is chairman of Soros Fund Management LLC, which has about $28 billion in assets. He is best known for reportedly making $1 billion in 1992 on a successful bet that the U.K. would fail to keep the pound in a European exchange-rate system that pre-dated the euro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

Personally, i dislike this Soros jerk and his ex Tiger hedge fund, to me he's like a robber, still can't get over how he and his hedge fund gangs attacking HongKong hacking our currency and manipulating the stock-market, fortunately HK government jump in and successfully defeated them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Production of China's largest shield machine base in full swing - People's Daily Online* June 17, 201

*Two huge digging machines rolled off the production line of China Railway Tunneling Equipment Co., Ltd *on Thursday in the city of Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province.

*This marked China's largest production base for shield machines -- a special type of tunnel digger -- was in full swing*, said Zhang Zhiguo, the general manager assistant of the company.

*The base, with a total investment of 500 million yuan (77.2 million U.S.dollars) by the company, a subsidiary of China Railway Group, has integrated research, design, processing, and manufacturing of shield machines.*






*The shield machines are the most advanced machinery for tunneling in the world, and the base is designed to produce more than 40 shield machines annually, compared to 23 manufactured by the company in 2010*, Zhang said.

*The company's shield machines produced so far are 60 percent home-grown, with many key components entirely domestically-made*, he said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center serve as maintenance hub for China's CRH high-speed trains - People's Daily Online* June 17, 2011 






Photo taken on June 16, 2011 shows a CRH380A high-speed train waiting for maintenance at the Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center in east China's Shanghai. The Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center will serve as a major maintenance hub for China's CRH high-speed trains ready to operate on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway in late June, 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)






A CRH380B (L) and a CRH380A are seen at the Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center in east China's Shanghai, June 16, 2011. The Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center will serve as a major maintenance hub for China's CRH high-speed trains ready to operate on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway in late June, 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)
















Photo taken on June 16, 2011 shows the parking area of the Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center in east China's Shanghai. The Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center will serve as a major maintenance hub for China's CRH high-speed trains ready to operate on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway in late June, 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)











Technicians check electricity facilities at the Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center in east China's Shanghai, June 16, 2011. The Hongqiao High-Speed Railway Center will serve as a major maintenance hub for China's CRH high-speed trains ready to operate on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway in late June, 2011. (Xinhua/Niu Yixin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> Personally, i dislike this Soros jerk and his ex Tiger hedge fund, to me he's like a robber, still can't get over how he and his hedge fund gangs attacking HongKong hacking our currency and manipulating the stock-market, fortunately HK government jump in and successfully defeated them.


 
I heard the only reason HK did not suffer the fate of other southeastern nations is due to PRC's state bank backing, and that Zhu Rongji was personally involved. Taiwan also suffered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

no_name said:


> I heard the only reason HK did not suffer the fate of other southeastern nations is due to PRC's state bank backing, and that Zhu Rongji was personally involved. Taiwan also suffered.



Pal, i have no clue about that but its possible since mainland China always been supporting HK, as far as i know, HK government at that time had more than enough forex reserves to kick Soros's butt hard. Those stocks brought by HK government at that time turn into some kind of government fund till today.


----------



## Brotherhood

*COSCO's second massive automobile transporter has begun operations - People's Daily Online* June 17, 2011 





A Chery Automobile Co Ltd vehicle being loaded on to the new MV COSCO Tengfei car carrier, which can hold up to 5,000 cars and trucks. (Photo / China Daily)

*China's domestic carmakers now have a new option to ship their vehicles to overseas markets, after a cargo vessel capable of carrying 5,000 cars began operations.*

*The carrier will significantly cut shipping costs and reduce carmakers' heavy reliance on foreign logistics companies*, according to senior executives of China Ocean Shipping (Group) Co (COSCO).

The MV COSCO Tengfei car carrier, which can hold up to 5,000 cars and trucks, departed from Shanghai's Waigaoqiao port in the Pudong New Area on Saturday. This is the second delivery by this type of vessel following a successful shipment by MV COSCO Shengshi in February.

*Designed by the Shanghai Design Institute and manufactured at COSCO's Zhoushan shipyard south of Shanghai, COSCO Tengfei and COSCO Shengshi will deliver Chinese-made cars to South American countries and carry European cars on the return trip*, Han Guomin, chief executive officer and director of COSCO Shipping Co Ltd, told China Daily.

*The carrier, 182.8 meters in length, 32.2 meters in width and 14.95 meters in depth, has a deadweight tonnage (DWT) of 14,500. Equipped with three adjustable decks, it can hold cars of different heights.*

*According to Han, it will take COSCO Tengfei 28 days to reach its destination, Santos in Brazil. More than 4,400 cars made by Chery Automobile Co Ltd*, Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co Ltd (JAC), Sany Heavy Industry Co Ltd, and Lonking Holdings Ltd will be shipped in this journey.

Labor and material costs in the Chinese shipbuilding industry are lower than those in Japan, South Korea and European countries, where COSCO previously rented car carriers, so the shipping costs will fall once the company manages its own fleet, according to Han. *"In the following years, China is entering a peak season of exporting cars, and the car carriers are built to serve such demand," said Han. Each of the two ships costs $53 million.
*

According to Xu Lirong, vice-president of COSCO Group, *the company started to develop its own carriers after signing a 15-year car shipping strategic cooperation agreement with 17 domestic carmakers, *including Chery, JAC and Chang'an in 2006.
*
"Even during the most difficult period of the global economic crisis, COSCO never gave up the development plan,"* said Xu. 

*Chinese car companies exported 72,100 units in May, a rise of 6.79 percent month-on-month and 53 percent year-on-year. That's a record hig*h, according to figures released by the China Association of Automotive Manufacturers on June 9.

*During the first five months of 2011, China exported 225,400 cars, an increase of 56.7 percent over the same period in 2010.*

Among them, the top five brands are Chery with 55,200 units, Chang'an Auto with 35,100 units, JAC with 28,100, Great Wall Motor Co Ltd with 26,800, and Dongfeng Motor Group Co Ltd with 24,600.

*Chinese cars are becoming more popular in many countries, and the new car carriers will secure delivery schedules and lower shipping costs.* Meanwhile, the positive elements will lead to more solid cooperation with our foreign clients and more mature marketing strategies, said She Cairong, vice-general manager of JAC.

According to JAC, *South America has become the company's most important export destination, and currently accounts for more than half of the Anhui-based company's total export volume.*
*
"There are two things every Brazilian man dreams of: One is football and the other is cars. They know cars well and have high quality demands. In this sense, Chinese cars can serve their demands well," *JAC's She said.

*As the world's biggest car market, China consumes the overwhelming majority of the cars made in the nation. "Only about 5 percent of the cars are exported to the Middle East, Southeast Asia, Africa and South America*," said Xu Xiaofeng, an industrial analyst from Central China Securities.

*However, cars made in China are also becoming popular in many developing economies and emerging nations*, and this will provide good opportunities for both car carrier construction and domestic carmakers, added Xu. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nanjing South Station to serve as main hub along Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line - People's Daily Online* June 17, 2011






A mason works at the access road to the lobby of Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2011. With a total area of 458,000 square meters, Nanjing South Railway Station, one of the main terminal centers along the newly-launched Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail Line will be put into service by the end of June. (Xinhua/Dong Jinlin)






A bullet train pulls into a platform at Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2011. With a total area of 458,000 square meters, Nanjing South Railway Station, one of the main terminal centers along the newly-launched Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail Line will be put into service by the end of June. (Xinhua/Dong Jinlin











Photo taken on June 16, 2011 shows the lobby of Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. With a total area of 458,000 square meters, Nanjing South Railway Station, one of the main terminal centers along the newly-launched Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail Line will be put into service by the end of June. (Xinhua/Dong Jinlin)

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

Have a feeling I won't recognize Nanjing the next time I go back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

*China builds mega deep-sea oil rig - China.org.cn* 

China has inaugurated its most advanced deep-sea oil platform capable of operating at up to 3,000 meters under the surface of the ocean.

This move boosts the country's offshore tapping capabilities and enhances its leverage in securing marine resources often contested by other regional players.

The announcement, seen as a major technology breakthrough, will serve a national energy ambition as authorities now look to the high seas for answers to soaring energy demands.

The oil rig, named CNOOC981, was launched Monday in Shanghai, where it was delivered to China National Offshore Oil Corp (CNOOC), the State-owned oil company with exclusive rights to exploit offshore oil and gas fields.

CNOOC spent 6 billion yuan ($922.37 million) in developing the rig, which was specially designed to drill deep sea oil fields. It was built over the course of three years by China State Shipbuilding Corp (CSSC).

The rig weighs 31,000 tons with a deck the size of a standard football field. It is able to undertake offshore operations at up to 3,000 meters under the ocean and extract for oil at a depth of 12,000 meters, according to CSSC. This is a massive increase to China whose previous oil extraction capacity was limited to 500-meter-deep seas.

The oil rig will start its voyage from Shanghai on Thursday for a trial cruise before starting drilling in the South China Sea in July, according to a report by the People's Daily.

This will help China establish a more important presence in the largely untapped southern part of the South China Sea.

Energy-thirsty countries around the South China Sea have been tapping its oil resources for years, but this will mark the first instance of China's influence spreading to its southern tides.

China's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has repeatedly condemned oil drilling in the area by some Southeast Asian nations as Beijing holds it has indisputable sovereignty over the Nansha Islands and its adjacent waters.

Surrounding countries have increased oil drilling from the sea in recent years, resulting in a loss equivalent to 20 million tons of oil annually for China, Song Enlai, chairman of CNOOC's board of supervisors, told Oriental Outlook magazine. The total output of China's offshore oil and natural gas stood at 50 million tons of oil last year, CNOOC reported.

The CNOOC981 oil rig is "undoubtedly a milestone in China's oil drilling industry," Lin Boqiang, director of the Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times. "It is always a first-come-first-served game when vying for non-renewable resources in disputed sea areas, as the resources are not infinite."

The capability to drill so far down is a differentiating factor that countries like Vietnam and the Philippines have not yet acquired, Lin added.

By mid-2010, 180 oil and natural gas fields and more than 200 oil-gas-bearing strata had been detected in the South China Sea, with most located at between 500 and 2,000 meters. Though large oil fields have been found in the area, exploitation by Chinese oil drillers seems to have been slow.

In 2009, China inaugurated a project to drill its biggest and deepest offshore natural gas field, the Liwan 3-1 field, at a cost of 35 billion yuan and which will begin production in 2013.

Zhao Ying, a scholar with the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times that the new drilling platform is strategically important.

"The value of the South China Sea natural resources is immense. Now that technologies are available for China to tap resources there, efforts to guard its operations and deter foreign illegal explorations become meaningful and necessary," Zhao said.

China has stepped up efforts to explore and materialize offshore resources. The CNOOC981 oil rig is only part of a 15-billion-yuan project to ramp up the deep sea exploration fleet, the Oriental Outlook reported. Following the giant rig, more oil exploitation facilities will be put to use.

The country is seeking more dependence of the marine industries as a strategic development move. The 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) advocates more scientific and systematic utilization of marine resources and coastal areas as energy demand soars and inland resources drop.







--------------------
*
China to deploy oil rig to Spratlys in July - Salceda - Interaksyon.com*

MANILA, Philippines  Notwithstanding a diplomatic protest filed by the Philippines, China will deploy a giant oil rig and begin drilling in the disputed Spratly Islands in the West Philippine Sea/South China Sea, Albay Governor Joey Salceda said on Tuesday.

Salceda said the platform Marine Oil 981 is owned by the China National Offshore Oil Corp., that countrys s largest offshore oil producer.

According to a Xinhua news report dated May 24, 2011, Marine Oil 981 is a giant deepwater oil drilling platform that carries out oil explorations up to a depth of 3,000 meters and is equipped with a drill that can go as deep as 12,000 meters. 

Marine Oil 981 was built at the cost of 6 Billion Yuan or US$923 million, weighs more than 31,000 tons, and can withstand the rough conditions of the South China Sea. 

The Xinhua report said it took more than three years for the China State Shipbuilding Corporation to build the giant rig, which was delivered to CNOOC on May 23, 2011 and is currently undergoing sea trials before its July deployment.

While the report did not mention where Marine Oil 981 will be drilling, it is widely believed it will be in the disputed Spratly Islands.

Salceda said he was disturbed by the drift of news on the West Philippine Sea  especially with the six intrusions and the unusually abrasive, almost intolerant, statements of China.

Now my fears have found their origin: China will put up its huge oil rig in the disputed waters by July 2001  the next three weeks, Salceda pointed out in an email.

Salceda had earlier proposed a boycott of China-made products, which he now believes is no longer as radical as it first seemed and would even be disproportionately inadequate to address the evolving dynamics.

To paraphrase Recto: it is foolish to love your country and ill-advised to fight for its honor and defend its national sovereignty, Salceda added.

In the Xinhua report, it quoted CNOOC Chairman Wang Yilin as saying Marine Oil 981 will be a good opportunity to strengthen its efforts in deepwater oil exploration and ensure energy security of China. The Xinhua report also said, quoting CNOOC, that the rig will be installed in the waters of the South China sea and begin oil and gas prospecting in July.

Marine Oil 981 was dubbed the Aircraft Carrier because of size and was specifically designed to deal with the rough waves of the South China Sea. 

A China Central Television (CCTV) report, dated May 22, 2011, said Marine Oil 981 is equipped with modern navigation and an advanced underwater anti-blowout safety system.

Marine Oil 981 is also equipped with dynamic global positioning systems that will enable it to keep its positions even if it is buffeted by a massive typhoon.

The CCTV story featured an interview with Wang Qi, manager of Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Company, where he said: *This drilling platform is specially designed for the bad sea conditions of the South Sea,* so it can work well under that condition. It is equipped by the most advanced international devices and can drill 12,000 meters under water of 3,000 meters deep.

Marine Oil 981 is the sixth generation drilling platform which meets Chinas need for deepwater drilling equipment. The CCTV report said Marine Oil 981 is a key component of Chinas 2020 Deepwater Daqing  referring to the exploration and exploitation of deepwater oil and gas reserves in the West Philippine Sea / South China Sea.

The Xinhua report said CNOOC plans to invest 200 billion yuan and drill 800 deepwater wells  which they expect to have an output of an equivalent 500 million barrels of oil by the year 2020. CNOOC believes the South China Sea holds major oil and gas deposits.

Presently Chinas oil and fuel requirements come from imports and Beijing aims to reduce this dependence by exploring and exploiting energy resources on land and deepwater drilling.

----

I believe this is very genius movement from China. It peacefully deploys the rig and peacefully sucks the oil, perhaps from other nearby oil field as well, because it has more advanced technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*New hydropower station begins operation in Tibet - People's Daily Online* June 18, 2011

*A new hydropower station became operational Friday in southwest Tibet Autonomous Region, as a first step to build a clean energy base in the plateau region.*

*The Laohuzui -- which translates into "tiger's mouth" -- hydropower station in Gongbo Gyamda County of Nyingchi Prefecture, about 343 km from Tibet's capital Lhasa, is designed to generate 2.5 million to 2.6 million kilowatt-hours of electricity daily to supply Lhasa.*





*
Construction began in 2007.*

*The 1.288 billion yuan (200 million U.S. dollars) project has an installed capacity of 102 megawatts, said Ponwa,* a deputy official in Nyingchi.

*Several other hydropower stations have been built in Nyingchi Prefecture, including the 722.6-million-yuan, 40,000-kilowatt Xoka hydropower station, and the 25-billion-yuan, 3.78 million-kilowatt Songta hydropower station.*

*Nyingchi Prefecture has 77,000 hectares of rivers and lakes and at least 60 million kilowatts of hydropower reserves.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Geothermal power will bring 70 bln yuan market potential to China - People's Daily Online* June 19, 2011 

*China's efforts to expand the use of clean energy will facilitate the rapid development of the geothermal power industry over the next five years, with a market scale of 70 billion yuan (about 10.8 billion U.S. dollars),* experts have said.

*Geothermal energy will supply heating and air conditioning for 350 million square meters of indoor areas in China during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015),* said Li Yuanpu, executive member of the Chinese Renewable Energy Society (CRES).






*"As measured by 200 yuan in investments per square meter, the total 350 million square meters will boast a market potential of 70 billion yuan,"* Li said.
*
According to the CRES, sales of geothermal power pumps have topped 8 billion yuan in China, with an annual growth rate of 20 percent.*

*To date, geothermal energy has supplied heating and air conditioning to 2,236 construction projects. Heating provided by geothermal power pumps has totaled 140 million square meters in area.*

*"The use of geothermal power is expected to reach an equivalent of 68.8 million metric tonnes of coal by 2015, or about 1.7 percent of the nation's total power consumption," *said Guan Fengjun, director of the Department of Geological Environment with the Ministry of Land and Resources (MLR).

Guan said the ministry is actively promoting the development of geothermal energy and will soon launch a national survey on the use of geothermal power.

*According to the MLR's preliminary estimate, 12 geothermal basins in China are home to an equivalent of 853 billion metric tonnes of coal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Reporters experience trial run of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - People's Daily Online* June 18, 2011






Photographers take pictures of a train before its trial run on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai, at Beijing South Railway Station, June 17, 2011. Some 70 reporters in Beijing and nearby areas were invited to experience the trial run on Friday. The high speed railway service connecting Beijing, the capital of China to Shanghai, the east China's municipality, will officially begin at the end of June. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei)






Media reporters try the devices of the train on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai during its trial run, June 17, 2011. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei)












An attendant welcomes passengers to board on a train for a trial run on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai, June 17, 2011. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sinopec to invest 100 bln yuan in new refinery in east China - People's Daily Online* June 18, 2011

*China Petroleum and Chemical Corp., Asia's largest oil refiner, also known as Sinopec, is planning to invest more than 100 billion yuan (15.43 billion U.S.dollars) for a new refining complex in China's east Jiangsu Province*, reported Saturday's China Daily.









*The project, with an annual processing capacity of 32 million tonnes, will be located in the Xuwei New Area of the coastal city of Lianyungang*, said the report, citing a local government official.

*The refining complex will be developed in two phases, with the first plant built with an annual refining capacity of 12 million tonnes and annual production capacity for 1 million tonnes of p-xylene, a Benzine-based hydrocarbon*, it said.

The project is waiting regulatory approval from the National Development and Reform Commission(NDRC), the country's top economic planner, *with construction expected to begin in 2013 and production to start in 2016, according to the report.*

*Sinopec and the local government will both have a stake in the project, but they have yet to reach agreement on the holdings*. Wang Tianpu, Sinopec's president, said that the company intends to invite major foreign petrochemical firms to join the project.

*The move will expand China's refining capacity to meet the nation's increasing demand for oil*, said the newspaper.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Brotherhood said:


> *Reporters experience trial run of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - People's Daily Online* June 18, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographers take pictures of a train before its trial run on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai, at Beijing South Railway Station, June 17, 2011. Some 70 reporters in Beijing and nearby areas were invited to experience the trial run on Friday. The high speed railway service connecting Beijing, the capital of China to Shanghai, the east China's municipality, will officially begin at the end of June. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media reporters try the devices of the train on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai during its trial run, June 17, 2011. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An attendant welcomes passengers to board on a train for a trial run on the high-speed railway connecting Beijing to Shanghai, June 17, 2011. (Xinhua/Zhou Wei


 
Looks like first class seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Lenovo seeks to become the Apple of world's eye - People's Daily Online* June 20, 2011





A Lenovo Group Ltd sign on display during a January consumer electronics show in Las Vegas, Nevada, US. As it become more competitive globally, the largest Chinese PC maker is facing challenges in innovation and overseas expansion. (China Daily)

*Two years ago, Liu Chuanzhi returned to Lenovo, China's largest personal computer manufacturer by market share, as board chairman to sort out a legacy of losses and confused management.*

*Having revamped the company he now feels confident enough to throw down the gauntlet to Apple Inc.

By vowing to give Steve Jobs' company a run for his money earlier this year, Liu shocked the IT world.*

*But analysts of the industry are heavily divided on this heroic attempt.*

*Liu came to the rescue of Lenovo at its worst time - after the outbreak of the US financial crisis had thrown the global personal computer market into turmoil*. That year, 2009, Lenovo posted a loss of $97 million. With sales plummeting 78 percent because of sluggish corporate demand, a major overseas business focus, Lenovo's global share slipped to 7 percent, which further distanced itself from HP, Dell and Acer, the top three global PC vendors.






*Taking the helm again, Liu steered Lenovo away from its reliance on overseas markets that remained crippled by the economic downturn. Instead, he refocused Lenovo's core business on China and other emerging economies, which were the only bright spots in the global economic gloom. He also refocused the company on the growing consumer market, an arena previously strategically eclipsed by the business customer market.*

*Thanks to the strategic shift, Lenovo has just witnessed its best year. According to the company's fiscal year 2010 report, Lenovo's global market share reached a record 10.2 percent, closing the ground on third place Acer's 11 percent.* The company's year-on-year growth in sales exceeded that of all the four major vendors.

*The upward momentum has continued. Lenovo's fourth quarter report for the year ending March 31, 2011, showed a net profit of $42.13 million, up from $12.8 million a year earlier. China remained the star performer, accounting for 46.4 percent of the company's sales. Moreover, sales in emerging markets such as Russia, India, East Europe and Latin America also increased sharply.*






*Determined to fend off competitors in the domestic market, Lenovo has been beefing up its expansion in small cities and rural areas. It has strengthened its distribution network in the countryside.* The company has made it a commitment to ensuring that a potential buyer can find an outlet selling Lenovo computers within 50 kilometers of where he or she lives.

*After putting its own house in order, Liu is casting his gaze on bigger things. In the PC business, nothing can seem more ambitious than taking on the undisputed leader in verve and style: Apple Inc, which has the biggest market capitalization among all competitors. To that end, Liu is leading his company into the realm of design excellence and popular appeal.*

*Trusted design*

*For years, the company's line of high-profit margin PC laptops was based mainly on the trusted design it inherited from the purchase of IBM's PC business in 2005. In recent months, Lenovo has broken the mold with some creations that are widely considered to be worthy of consideration by devoted Apple fans.*

*It is considered wise of Lenovo to stay with its ThinkPad and seek to accrue a greater share in the high-end domestic PC market, because "the market is narrowed down from a handful of players *(including Sony, Samsung, Toshiba, HP and Dell) to the only pair left: Lenovo and Apple", said Wang Jiping, research manager at IT research company International Data Corporation China.

Wang said Lenovo has made a series of cutting-edge breakthroughs with the ThinkPad, including the introduction of a wide screen and a wider range of colors.

*Among the company's landmark products is the ultra-thin laptop U-260 ThinkPad, which has won acclaim from international PC journals for its multifaceted factors, including a satin finish and svelte frame, a first for Lenovo. It is not a Macbook Air killer yet, but it's close, critics said*.
*
"It skillfully merged all features of its major competitors. It is designed for more rational users who crave fashion. To that extent, it is no exaggeration to say it makes a worthy rival to Macbook Air," *Wang said.

*Weighing 1.3 kilograms, the U260 is less than an inch in thickness and is carved out of a one-piece magnesium-aluminum alloy frame, very much like the Macbook Air, *Wang said.

*With a splendid keyboard that resembles that of Sony's Vaio series, he added, the U260 has become the world's first 12.5-inch "envelope-friendly" consumer laptop giving users a 16:9 wide screen dimension.*

Other sophisticated features include a glass multi-gesture track pad and a leather-textured palm-rest. It is available in mocha brown and Clementine orange colors with a matte finish. *"You would never have imagined ThinkPad being this colorful, and it is Lenovo that brought about this change," *Wang added.

But a senior PC industry researcher who would only give his surname Jiang, and who works for a leading securities firm in China, was less complimentary.

*Jiang argued that the U260 is placed at a disadvantag*e, because, for example, it operates using the old-fashioned hard disk drive, rather than the flash storage that gives the MacBook Air instant appeal.

*Jiang insisted this was because Lenovo still relies on the Yamato Lab in Japan, *ThinkPad's major research center, which was in existence before Lenovo inked the acquisition deal.

*"These so-called indigenous innovations are, in essence, tweaked foreign technologies. But as far as critical indicators go, Lenovo always fails to stand out,*" Jiang said.

*Huang Shaoqi, an engineer at China Telecom Shanghai branch, touted Lenovo's marketing strategy*. Unlike Apple betting solely on one product in the hottest contested marketplace, Lenovo is configured to provide a diversified portfolio to meet the varying demands posed by students, game players, white-collar workers and government officials.

For instance, *Huang pointed out, Lenovo launched the Zhaoyang series, which is tailor-made for corporate clients but at a price that is on average only 70 percent of the ThinkPad.
*

A Lenovo user himself, *Huang believes the high cost-efficiency of the Zhaoyang series has helped it win a competitive edge. "Many public procurement projects would favor such products,"* he said.

*Mediocre phones*

*Lenovo's latest effort to take on Apple was the launch of the PC tablet LePad in March in China.
*

*"LePad, closer to the heart of Chinese consumers" was the advertising slogan.* Yang Yuanqing, chief executive officer of Lenovo, said *he was confident LePad would have grasped 20 percent of the domestic tablet market by 2012 because Lenovo knew the China market better.
*

*Likewise, after years of producing various mediocre phones, Lenovo last year launched its first smartphone in China, LePhone with the aim of seizing back market share eroded by competitors, notably Apple's iPhone.*

*Running on the Android system, Lenovo adopted elements it considered would be popular in the Chinese marke*t, such as a camera, a USB interface and applications that support multimedia.

According to Rory Read, chief operations officer with Lenovo,* the company has designed a range of software for the LePad in cooperation with Chinese portals and social networking sites such as qq.com, sina.com and renren.com, to better cater to the needs of domestic users*.

Wang made an upbeat assessment of LePad, given its proximity to the Chinese market.

*"Based on our own internal survey, Apple's iPads only took up some 50 percent of tablet market share in the fourth quarter of 2010 in China, owing to its limited sales channels. This has left a vast space for other brands to grow in. Lenovo, as the biggest domestic vendor, has an edge straightaway."*

*LePad can make forays into different industries, such as the catering business where tablets are replacing traditional paper menu*s, Wang said.

*Just before LePad's entry into the tablet fray, its main rival Apple introduced iPad2. At 3,688 yuan ($570) in China, it was a price hard to match.*
*
"Chinese PC makers are used to counting on a low-price strategy to compete with foreign brands, but Apple has turned the tables around this time, putting Lenovo in an awkward position,*" Huang said.

*Apple has always been savvy in creating brand loyalty*, targeting middle-class and fashion-minded consumers rather than the mass market, which gives the company the leeway to charge more.

*The branding strategy of LePad, however, was flawed from the very beginning,* said product positioning and marketing guru Al Ries, who is the co-founder of Ries & Ries consulting firm in the US.

In an interview with Economic Observer, *Ries said by naming the products LePhone and LePad, Lenovo had locked them into well-known brand names, and that could create a wrong impression on consumers, who may regard them as bootleg and inferior versions of Apple's products.*

While the global version of LePad was expected to hit the overseas market this month, Lenovo may find it hard to prove itself as desirable to Chinese consumers as their international peers, Jiang said, "because they have nothing unique to offer".






*Overseas expansion*

*On June 2, Lenovo announced it was buying a major stake of Medion, a German consumer electronics maker, for up to 456 million ($645 million), the biggest acquisition since it bought IBM's PC business in 2005. This deal would boost Lenovo's PC market share in Germany to 14 percent and in western Europe to 7.5 percent, taking Apple's fourth place in the market share of the region*.

*The acquisition was in line with Lenovo's global expansion ambition in developed overseas markets. Just five months ago, Lenovo announced it was forming a joint venture with NE*C, with Lenovo taking a 51 percent ownership in the new venture, a move that enabled it to establish a firm foothold in the Japanese market.

*The deal was an apparent challenge to Acer, which currently accounts for the lion's share of the European PC market*. But other than a trophy to stroke the corporate ego, Jiang did not foresee much benefits.

*"Lenovo is likely to witness a rise in revenue and market share in the short term, but it does not necessarily lead to a high profit margin and may even face deficits. While the previous bid for ThinkPad was about access to the US market, ample evidence shows the Asia-Pacific region remains the ultimate driving force,"* Jiang said.

The flurry of overseas acquisitions and joint ventures has brought back memories of *the company's earlier problems of integration after its purchase of IBM's PC business.
*

After Lenovo took over IBM, Yang Yuanqing was appointed chairman of the board and William Amelio, who previously worked for Dell, was invited to be Lenovo's CEO. The move aimed to combine Yang's expertise in the domestic market with Amelio's overseas experience.
*
However, a corporate cultural conflict brought about by a foreign management style and local staff distracted Lenovo from making bold innovations and strategic shifts in the fast changing global economy*.

*The management reshuffle that followed Lenovo's worst performance in 2009 not only welcomed Liu back to the top job, but also led to the replacement of Amelio with Yang. The dream team of Liu and Yang brought an end to Lenovo's falling sales and boosted corporate morale that had suffered under the previous regime.*

Lenovo also restored company confidence by developing a consistent corporate strategy.
*
"The company is now configured to be internationalized, from its employees, to its management style,"* Wang said.

*Lenovo has overcome the traditional dichotomy of domestic and overseas markets, *and is eyeing a new form of divide: developed markets and emerging markets.

*"As for advanced economies, Lenovo has and will continue to proceed with mergers and acquisitions, especially in areas where market share remains limited. For emerging economies, all that matters is to tap into the market and make a strong presence,"* Wang said.

*Challenges ahead*

*Experts agree a lack of technological breakthroughs is Lenovo's Achilles' heel.
*
*
For Lenovo, software development has lagged behind rivals. *Wang predicts a merger or acquisition to address this is on its way.
*
Apple has dwarfed Lenovo with its intangible, yet crucial, customer experience, both before and after the purchase*. Jiang said Apple's applications are markedly more user-friendly than most of its competitors, including that of Lenovo.

*"LeOS, Lenovo's operating system, lacks genuine innovation, and has yet to achieve software compatibility. Compared with iOS, its business-oriented applications are still in their infancy," *said Jiang.

In addition, *"many consumers simply don't really care whether they are iPhones or LePhones, iPads or LePads. What they care about are Internet surfing, music, e-mail and the associated services that go with them. Therefore, what matters is the experience they go through in buying these products and the service they receive after the purchase."*

*Along with an attractive style, an appealing global branding image is also a must for Lenovo, which, unlike Apple, is not yet a household name.*

*The New York Times reported that Lenovo partnered with Saatchi & Saatchi, *part of the French multinational advertising and communications Publicis Groupe, in January,* to spend $100 million on a new advertising campaign that began in May.*

Wang said *Lenovo has veered away from a product-driven strategy to pursue an ideal-oriented notion in order to make Lenovo a household name.*

But according to Jiang, *Lenovo appears hesitant on the trade-off between business expansion and technology breakthrough, and this has been a consistent strategic divergence that has long crippled its development*.

*"Lenovo started from trade and assembling, and excelled at them. It is no easy task to throw off this sheer inertia,"* Jiang said.

The critic added: *"Despite churning out a full range of products within a limited time frame, Lenovo has been emulating Apple's approach all the time."*

*Lenovo could also be in trouble on its home turf. *Analyst Brian White of Ticonderoga believes China is in the early stages of catching "Apple fever".

*"What we need is Apple's global brand loyalty and the strong team of applications suppliers behind it,"* Liu Jun, the company's mobile Internet and digital group president, once said.

*But Rome was not built in a day. "To win the hearts of Apple evangelists, who do not bother to haggle over prices and who worship Steve Jobs, is not within Lenovo's reach right now,"* Jiang said.

Li Luxiang in Shanghai and Wang Xing in Beijing contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

i swear, apple is becoming a cult now. an evil cult at that. 

i like lenovo for their quality but their laptop is just too expensive. prefer cheap HPs and Gateways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*VIP service standard of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway introduced - People's Daily Online* June 20 2011





Attendants of the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed train prepare meals for test passengers on June 16, 2011. (Chen Fei/ Xinhua)


The VIP service standard of the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway was introduced, according to news released by railway interests on June 18. The VIP passengers of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway can enjoy free meals whenever they are waiting for a train or on a train. Those passengers who take a G-train of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway with a business seat, a sightseeing seat or a first-class seat can enjoy the VIP services.





An attendaPhoto, taken on June 16, 2011, shows the cafeteria of a Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed train. (Chen Fei/ Xinhua)nt displays the multifunctional seats in the business carriage of a Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed train on June 16, 2011. (Chen Fei//Xinhua)





Photo, taken on June 16, 2011, shows the sightseeing carriage of a Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed train. (Chen Fei/ Xinhua)





Photo, taken on June 16, 2011, shows the cafeteria of a Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed train. (Chen Fei/ Xinhua)





Photo, taken on June 16, 2011, shows attendants of the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway. (Chen Fei/ Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Power plants will double output of Three Gorges Dam - People's Daily Online* June 21, 2011 

*The China Three Gorges Corporation says four planned hydroelectric power stations being built on the Jinsha River will be capable of producing twice as much power as the Three Gorges Dam, which is currently the world's largest-capacity hydroelectric power plant.*






*The company says the four new plants on the river, which is part of the boundary between Yunnan and Sichuan provinces, will be able to pump out 43 million kilowatts.*

*The four stations together will generate about 190 billion kilowatts of electricity a year after they come online during the next few years*, according to a report released by the China Three Gorges Corporation on Sunday.

*The corporation received approval to build the massive plants in 2002 on the river that is one of the major headwaters feeding the Yangtze River.*

The power stations will be named Xiluodu, Xiangjiaba, Wudongde and Baihetan.

*Construction of the Xiluodu hydropower station started in 2005 and is scheduled to be completed in 2013. It will have an installed capacity of 13.86 million kilowatts, making it the second-largest hydropower station in China. Work on the Xiangjiaba station started in 2006 and it will be put into operation in 2012. The other two facilities are still in the design stage*, the report said.






*The report also explained the rationale behind the construction of the Three Gorges Dam itself.*

Chen Fei, general manager of the China Three Gorges Corporation, said *its main task is to help with drought relief and flood control and that the production of electricity is one of its other roles.*

*"We closely monitor weather conditions and hydrological changes on the Yangtze River and are prepared to control larger floods,"* Chen said. *"Flood control is the most important task of our project now."*

Zhu Guangming, director of the corporation's publicity department, told China Daily *the Three Gorges Dam has helped China deal with the recent severe drought.*

*"The Three Gorges Dam didn't cause the drought, which lingered in the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River for months, but instead supplied those stricken areas with large quantities of water and relieved the drought greatly,"* Zhu said.

*"While floods following the drought hit some areas after the start of June, they were limited."*

*The report also explained that the Three Gorges project is capable of protecting the Jianghan Plain from floods in the middle reaches of the Yangtze River. The dam is capable of dealing with a peak flow rate up to 113,000 cubic meters per second.*

*It was the first time the China Three Gorges Corporation had released such a "responsibility report", but "the release of the document was not in response to criticism from the public"*, Zhu said.

*"We began to prepare this report in the second half of 2010,"* he explained.

*After a severe drought hit the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River and persisted until May and when it was followed by floods this month, some critics questioned whether the Three Gorges Dam had caused or aggravated the situation and asked whether it was capable of controlling floods.*

*The 121 large State-owned enterprises are expected to release reports on corporate social responsibility during 2012*, in line with a requirement from the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Huawei storms into tablet PC market - People's Daily Online* June 21, 2011 

*The Huawei Technologies, headquartered in China's southern Shenzhen city, unveiled a 7-inch Android-based tablet computer in Singapore yesterday, throwing itself into a market competition with Apple and Samsung. *






*The Chinese top technology company said it is developing a larger 10-inch tablet PC, too.*

And, Victor Xu, the chief market officer of Huawei Device, *said that his company plans to be among the top global five handset producers within three years, a market that is now dominated by Nokia, Apple and Samsung.
*

*"We are also developing a 10-inch tablet...We hope to launch it this year,"* Xu told Reuters in an interview. However, he declined to reveal the price of the newly introduced 7-inch tablet, the MediaPad.

The company, *the world's second-biggest supplier of telecommunications equipment behind Ericsson, has not specified any sales target for the MediaPad which will be put on sale in the third quarter this year.*

*It said the MediaPad will run on the Android operating system from Google Inc and use a dual-core 1.2 GHz processor from Qualcomm. It will also come with pre-installed applications such as Facebook and Twitter*, according to a Reuter report on Monday.

*The firm had said earlier it expects revenue to reach the $100 billion mark in a decade, driven by sales of telecom devices and mobile smart-phones.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Full pension coverage before 2013 - Premier - People's Daily Online* June 21, 2011 

*Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao has vowed to accelerate the implementation of two trial pension programs for urban and rural residents in order to achieve full coverage before 2013.*






Wen made the remarks Monday at a meeting related to the implementation of the trial programs. One program will cover urban residents, while the other will cover rural residents.

*The pension program for urban residents is set to be launched from July 1, and will be implemented in 60 percent of China's cities and townships by the end of this year before being introduced nationwide next year.*

*The pension program for rural residents was implemented on a trial basis in 2009*, but has yet to be fully implemented.

*Under both programs, insured residents can receive a monthly pension of at least 55 yuan (8.46 U.S. dollars). These same residents can receive more pension payments, drawn from their tax contributions, when they reach 60 years of age.*

*Hailing the two programs as "a groundbreaking step" for the Chinese government as it strives to achieve full insurance coverage for all citizens*,* Wen said "the Chinese people's wish for better care for elderly people will finally come true in the foreseeable future."*

According to Wen, *the two programs, whose beneficiaries are mostly low-income groups, will help to narrow the income gap, promote social justice and aid in the country's ongoing urbanization process.*

*"The important thing for now is to ensure full coverage. After that is achieved, we can continue to improve these programs and raise insurance standards in line with the country's social and economic development,"* Wen said.

Wen urged local governments to use financial subsidies to attract more people to the programs.

*"Expenditures for these programs must be ensured, even at the cost of other projects,"* Wen said.

Wen also called for more research on the coordinated implementation of other pension programs in order to ensure that public resources are more efficiently used.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing's second airport to be ready by 2017 - People's Daily Online* 

*A new airport in the capital city, which will handle soaring passenger traffic in and out of the booming metropolis, is expected to be completed by October 2017*, an airline source told the Beijing News. 






*The new airport, which is likely to be approved within the year, will probably have eight runways for civilian use and a ninth for military use,* Yao Weihui, general manager of China United Airlines, said at a ceremony marking the delivery of the airline's 10th Boeing plane on Monday.

*Once the airport in southern Beijing's Daxing district is put into use, the Beijing Nanyuan Airport in the southern Fengtai district, which is used for both military and civilian purposes, will be closed*, said Yao, whose airline now uses Nanyuan airport.

Sources with the Civil Aviation Administration of China said on Tuesday that the project is yet to be approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, so any detail in the previous plan is subject to change.

But Wang Jian, secretary-general of China Civil Airport Association, said on Tuesday that* the new airport will have at least four runways for civilian use.*

*With more runways, the new airport will have more capacity to handle the large amount of traffic in and out of Beijing,* he said.

*"The suggested location (for the new airport) in Daxing district is a place with few residents and buildings, so many runways can be built,"* Wang said, adding the Beijing Capital International Airport in the northeast cannot have a fourth runway because of its location.

*There has been a plan to build a second airport in the city for years. The new airport will shoulder part of the traffic pressure faced by Beijing Capital International Airport, which is now the world's second largest in terms of passenger traffic.*

*Last year, the Beijing Capital International Airport handled 73.9 million passengers, close to its planned capacity of 76 million passengers by 2015.*

*The planned capacity for the second capital airport is at least 60 million passengers a year,* according to earlier media reports.

*Yao was quoted as saying that the first stage of the second airport will be built to handle 40 million passengers a year.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to boost offshore wind power to 30 gigawatts by 2020 - People's Daily Online* June 22, 2011 

*In the next five years, China will boost its offshore wind power installed capacity to 5 gigawatts and form a complete technology and industrial chain. Afterward, China's offshore wind power will enter into a phase of large-scale development and is estimated to reach 30 gigawatts in 2020,* according to the energy plan and renewable energy plan during the 12th Five-Year Plan.






The National Energy Bureau (NEB) will launch preparation work for the second public bidding on offshore wind power concession projects in the second half year of 2011 and is scheduled to complete the bidding in the first half year of 2012. The total construction scale will be between 1.5 gigawatts and 2 gigawatts, according to news from a symposium on offshore wind power held in Nantong City of east China's Jiangsu Province on June 22.

*Offshore wind power is the frontier of the development of global wind power. China's enterprises must reach the international advanced level in offshore wind power*, said Liu Qi, deputy director of the NEB.






*In June 2010, the first stage project of East Sea Bridge Offshore Wind Farm went into operation in Shanghai. Totaling 102 megawatts, it is China's first large-scale offshore wind farm and is located on the east side of the Shanghai East Sea Bridge. It comprises 34 units of 3-megawatt Sinovel turbines.*

*In addition, China Longyuan Electic Power Group Corp. built the world's first experimental offshore wind farm in 2010 and the follow-up project started on June 21, 2011.*

By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese-made C919 jumbo jet to fly worldwide - People's Daily Online* June 22, 2011 

*The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China will actively expand into overseas markets on the basis of indigenous innovation and international cooperation, the company's President Jin Zhuanglong said at the International Paris Air Show at Le Bourget on June 20.

"China's large passenger planes will fly worldwide someday,"* he added.






Jin said that *the development of the homegrown C919 jumbo jet is "well underway." Solid groundwork has been laid, and the master plans for technology development, production and customer service have been formulated. The research and development for the digital mock-up of the C919 and seven main sections of a sample C919 has also completed. The company will complete contract signings with all C919 project suppliers and start manufacturing the parts for C919 this year.*

*Jin said that the C919 jumbo jets are single-aisle planes with 168 to 190 seats, and they are independently designed by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. The flying range of the aircraft stands between 4,075 kilometers and 5,555 kilometers*. The design of the C919 jumbo jet is divided into five phases: project study and approval, feasibility study, pre-development, engineering development and batch production and industrialization.






*Jin said that thanks to China's 30 years of rapid economic development and brisk economic and business activities, the country's aviation market has boomed and shows rosy future prospects, with strong demand for this size of aircraf*t. The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China has followed the trend.

*We aim to provide clients with safer, more economical, more environmentally-friendly, and more comfortable civil aircraft. We are confident to realize the maiden flight of C919 in 2014 and put them on the market in 2016 in order to meet domestic market demand,* Jin said.

*The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China was established in May 2008 and headquartered in Shanghai. In addition to the C919 program, it is now also developing the ARJ21-700 regional aircraft*. Jin said that the company was established in accordance with the "main manufacturers-suppliers" mode and will adhere to the development strategy of marketization, industrialization and internationalization.

*The company received an order of 100 C919 aircraft in the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai in 2010. *It established a European office in Paris in 2011 and participated in the Paris Air Show with the C919 jumbo jet display prototype. The C919 prototype was first shown in the Zhuhai Air Show, and it was the first time that a full-scale prototype was displayed to foreign audiences abroad.

*"We want to show the C919 program in the international arena. We hope to actively launch international cooperation to display the C919 aircraft to the public through participating in influential international air shows and take 'aggressive' marketing strategies. We will also launch high-level visits and exchanges with international airlines and leading suppliers,"* Jin said.

*"We believe the C919 aircraft will one day fly all over the world while satisfying the domestic aviation market,"* Jin confidently said.

By Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway ready to open - People's Daily Online* June 23, 2011







CRH 380 trains stop at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, June 23, 2011. VIP waiting zone and automatic check-in machines of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway were ready at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Thursday. The high speed railway line will be opened formally on July 1. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on June 23, 2011 shows the VIP waiting zone of Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China. VIP waiting zone and automatic check-in machines of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway were ready at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Thursday. The high speed railway line will be opened formally on July 1. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on June 23, 2011 shows the enquiry center at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China. VIP waiting zone and automatic check-in machines of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway were ready at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Thursday. The high speed railway line will be opened formally on July 1. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on June 23, 2011 shows the VIP waiting zone of Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China. VIP waiting zone and automatic check-in machines of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway were ready at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Thursday. The high speed railway line will be opened formally on July 1. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on June 23, 2011 shows the VIP waiting zone of Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China. VIP waiting zone and automatic check-in machines of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway were ready at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Thursday. The high speed railway line will be opened formally on July 1. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-speed technology eyes US patents - People's Daily Online* June 23, 2011

*CSR Corporation Limited, one of China's two manufacturers of high-speed trains, is mulling over whether to apply for patents for its CRH380A train in the United States*, a senior company technician said.






*Ma Yunshuang, deputy general manager and technology director of CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd, which developed the CRH380A train, said that the company has hired US lawyers to assess its intellectual property rights for the train and compare them to existing patents in the US.*

*"The result of their initial assessment came out good, which means China can apply for patents (for the train) in the US. We are now planning on this," *he told China Daily, without giving more details.

*However, whether the patents will be granted is not under the company's control*, he added.

*If China is granted patents for the CRH380A train in the US, it will help CSR take part in US high-speed railway projects*, industry insiders have said.

*Ma said the train's technologies are rooted in Japanese technologies, but the CRH380A train is no longer the train imported from Japan years ago and is safe to use on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, which will soon open.*

Previous media reports said Japan's Kawasaki Heavy Industries transferred the technologies of a 200-km/h train to China in 2004. In the same year, China also bought technologies of 200-250 km/h trains from Bombardier and France's Alston.

CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd partnered with Kawasaki Heavy Industries and produced the 200 km/h trains named CRH2 in China.

*In the following year, China inked a deal with Siemens from Germany, which agreed to transfer technologies of a 300-km/h train and formed a partnership with Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co Ltd under China CNR Corporation Limited, the other major manufacturer.*

There have long been voices, including Zhou Yimin, the railway ministry's former deputy chief engineer and science and technology department director, doubting the reliability of the CRH380A model.

*Zhou was quoted by the 21st Century Business Herald as saying on Tuesday that "the foreign companies wrote clearly in the contracts that the top speed for operation should be 300 km/h, not 350 km/h".*

He said although the manufacturing capabilities of the rail industry have improved a lot with the introduction of overseas prototypes in recent years, China's research and development remain peripheral.

*A railways ministry spokesman dismissed the comments on Wednesday, saying Zhou retired in 1998, too early to know the current situation.*

*Ma agreed that the trains imported in 2004 are not suitable to run at 350 km/h or 300 km/h.*

*"But the current trains are not the imported ones,"* he said.

*The CRH380A train, for instance, has made innovations on at least three key parts - bogie, train head and train hull.*

*A bogie, similar to an automotive chassis, is a key part of high-speed trains*. Every bullet train carriage has two bogies at the bottom. Its function is to make a running train reliable and able to carry a certain load with less shaking.

*"If you compare a train to a running man, bogies function to make sure the runner doesn't fall, doesn't suffer muscle strains and doesn't feel dizzy,"* he said.

*Changes to the bogie prototype are necessary because China's railways are different from Japan's.*

For example, *China's trains run on ballastless tracks, but in Japan, trains run on ballast tracks. China's railway tunnels have a cross section of 100 square meters, but in Japan the railway tunnels have a cross section of 64 square meters.*

*These differences have an impact on train operations, and China could not just use the imported train as it was*, he said.

In addition, *CSR later started to develop 300 km/h trains and 380 km/h trains, but the bogie technology Japan transferred to China is for 200-250 km/h trains and cannot sustain the higher speed.*

Ma's team made adjustments to the bogie prototype to make trains able to run smoothly at 380 km/h, based on data gained from months of experiments on the high-speed railways.

*"If you compare the bogie prototype imported from Japan with the current bogie used on the CRH380A, you will find they are different," *he said.

*"Our technologies may originate from foreign countries, but it doesn't mean that what we have now all belongs to them. We have added our knowledge gained from experiments to the train and made designs to satisfy our needs, so the new train is not theirs anymore."*





*
In addition to bogies, the company also redesigned the train head so that air resistance of a CRH380A train is 5 percent less than for a CRH2.*

*Meanwhile, after more than one year of work accompanied by failures, China mastered the technology of manufacturing large-section materials for building a light but sturdy train hull, which Japan refused to transfer but wanted to supply for bigger profits.*

Ma said* these efforts embody the strategy of initial assimilation followed by innovation.*

*"A simple technology import is using the technology as it is, but we did much more than that,"* he said.

*"After the technology transfer was made, we did analysis and experiments on every part*, trying to understand its design concept and the form of the technology used and figure out what we should do to make it work as we want." 

According to Ma's estimation, *more than 100 million yuan ($15 million) has been poured into experiments and innovations of new high-speed train models, an amount 10 times what the company spent on the development of a train model in the past.*

He Huawu, chief engineer with the Ministry of Railways, told China Daily that *China's high-speed rail has acquired nearly 2,000 patents at home.*

*Ma admitted that some parts of the new train, such as bearings, are made by Japan because of the country's limited industrial capability.*

But all the parts bought from foreign countries are tailor-made according to CSR's technical requirements, which makes a difference, he said.

*In CSR's development of 300-350 km/h trains and later 380 km/h trains, the Japanese side cooperated with CSR as a supplier*, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HKSDU

casual said:


> i swear, apple is becoming a cult now. an evil cult at that.
> 
> i like lenovo for their quality but their laptop is just too expensive. prefer cheap HPs and Gateways.


 
I rather buy Lenovo despite price they are solid as a rock. I dropped the thing so many times, and only received cosmetic scratches. Mate dropped his HP and keyboard keys fall out, and the harddrive got dislodged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dingyibvs

HKSDU said:


> I rather buy Lenovo despite price they are solid as a rock. I dropped the thing so many times, and only received cosmetic scratches. Mate dropped his HP and keyboard keys fall out, and the harddrive got dislodged.


 
I second that, you get what you pay for with HP. My last two laptops were HP's due to price, but neither could actually be used on the lap because it'll overheat. In fact, one of them would overheat when running something intensive(like a game, or even watching full-screen youtube videos!) no matter what I do, so it could only do simple stuff like surfing the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing aspires to be world-class 'wireless city' - People's Daily Online* June 23, 2011 

*The Beijing Municipal Government and China Mobile recently signed a cooperation agreement, aiming to build Beijing into a "wireless city" that represents the highest level in China and the world.*

The two parties jointly released "residents' homepage," a platform for the construction of a wireless city based on mobile communication technology and providing convenience for Beijing residents.
*
With a mobile phone that can access the Internet, Beijing residents will be able to check real-time traffic status, make appointments with doctors and pay public utilities bills.*

Lu Wei, vice-mayor of Beijing, noted that* the wireless city construction represents the trend of the future development of cities and is a symbol of a city's level of development.*

*The construction of a wireless city in Beijing is based on large-scale WLAN coverage with the promotion of smart urban management projects, including smart transport, digital community, precision agriculture, smart tourism, energy-conservation management and security monitoring.*

By Qi Shuwen, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing has competitive edge in science, technology - People's Daily Online* June 23, 2011

The latest data released by the Chinese Academy of Social Science shows *Beijing is the most competitive Chinese city in terms of science and technology.*

*Beijing has half of the academicians of the Chinese Academy of Social Science and the Chinese Academy of Engineering and 360,000 scientists and engineers. It is also home to 86 key laboratories at the state level and 32 national engineering laboratories. Its 72 projects won China's top prizes for natural sciences and technological advancement in 2010, making it the biggest winner among the Chinese cities.*

*The technology market contributed 9 percent to the capital's GDP in 2010, 4.3 percent higher than 2005, Zhu Shilong, vice director of Beijing Municipal Science & Technology Commission, said.
In 2010, Beijing had spent 75.8 billion yuan on research and development and realized added value amounting to 302 billion yuan in high-tech industry, scientific service and information industry.*

The city has already formulated and implemented plans *to restructure and revitalize key industries, including electronics, automobile, biomedicine and new energy.*

By Zhang Hongyu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build new hydroelectric power plants - People's Daily Online* June 23, 2011





The Three Gorges Power Plant in Yichang, Hubei province. China will increase the share of non-fossil fuels to 20 percent of national energy consumption by 2030 and to one-third by 2050. (Photo / China Daily)

*
China will invest 400 billion yuan ($62 billion) in the construction of four hydroelectric dams, to help the government boost the share of non-fossil fuels in national energy consumption.*

*The country will increase the share of non-fossil sources to 20 percent of national energy consumption by 2030 and to one-third by 2050*, said Han Wenke, director of the Energy Research Center at the National Development and Reform Commission on Wednesday.

*"There is no doubt that the country is able to increase non-fossil sources to 15 percent of the energy mix by 2020,"* he said.

China Three Gorges Corp will be in charge of the four hydroelectric dams, named Xiluodu, Xiangjiaba, Wudongde, and Baihetan, on the Jinsha River, a tributary of the Yangtze River, the longest river in Asia and the third-longest in the world.

*Part of the investment will be provided by equity trading*, said Li Jing, deputy director of the company's planning and development department.

He declined to disclose further details of the financing plan.

*The total installed capacity of the four dams will be 43 million kilowatts (kW), and is expected to be double that of the Three Gorges Dam, the world's largest power station in terms of installed or production capacity,* according to the company.

*The four hydroelectric stations will be able to supply 190 billion kilowatt hours annually when the project is completed.*

The production efficiency and environmental and geological impact of the Three Gorges Dam have been the focus of intense discussion recently. Some experts said the plant has severely polluted the local environment.

*However, industry insiders argued that it is necessary for the country to continue the development of hydroelectric stations.*

*"To increase water-power generation is still the priority for the power industry," *said Ouyang Changyu, deputy secretary-general of the China Electric Council.* "As long as the government can balance the contradiction between the construction of hydropower stations and the environment, it can develop hydropower production at a reasonable pace."*

*"It is impossible for the country to increase the non-fossil energy share to 15 percent in the energy mix by the end of 2020 if it slows the construction speed of hydroelectric stations,"* said Li. *"In fact, the unit cost of hydroelectricity is lower than coal-fired electricity if we add the environmental cost into the calculation."*

*According to the company, the Xiangjiaba and Xiluodu hydropower stations are likely to be operational within the next two years. The Xiangjiaba hydropower station is scheduled to start running in 2012 with an installed capacity of 6.4 million kW, followed by the Xiluodu station in 2013 with 13.68 million kW of installed capacity.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kawaraj

Brotherhood said:


> *China's Huawei storms into tablet PC market - People's Daily Online* June 21, 2011
> 
> *The Huawei Technologies, headquartered in China's southern Shenzhen city, unveiled a 7-inch Android-based tablet computer in Singapore yesterday, throwing itself into a market competition with Apple and Samsung. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Chinese top technology company said it is developing a larger 10-inch tablet PC, too.*
> 
> And, Victor Xu, the chief market officer of Huawei Device, *said that his company plans to be among the top global five handset producers within three years, a market that is now dominated by Nokia, Apple and Samsung.
> *
> 
> *"We are also developing a 10-inch tablet...We hope to launch it this year,"* Xu told Reuters in an interview. However, he declined to reveal the price of the newly introduced 7-inch tablet, the MediaPad.
> 
> The company, *the world's second-biggest supplier of telecommunications equipment behind Ericsson, has not specified any sales target for the MediaPad which will be put on sale in the third quarter this year.*
> 
> *It said the MediaPad will run on the Android operating system from Google Inc and use a dual-core 1.2 GHz processor from Qualcomm. It will also come with pre-installed applications such as Facebook and Twitter*, according to a Reuter report on Monday.
> 
> *The firm had said earlier it expects revenue to reach the $100 billion mark in a decade, driven by sales of telecom devices and mobile smart-phones.*



how do you guys like Lenovo tablet computer, my friends are talking about that recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

HKSDU said:


> I rather buy Lenovo despite price they are solid as a rock. I dropped the thing so many times, and only received cosmetic scratches. Mate dropped his HP and keyboard keys fall out, and the harddrive got dislodged.


 
same thing happened to my 'made in Ireland' (strangly enough, 90% of the components were made in China) DELL laptop, a glass cup dropped on it, and the harddrive dislodged```but luckly DELL has very good customer services, after 5 working days I got a new laptop, so for that reason i still prefer DELL.. 

I guess because of western customer's stereotypes about chinese products which make Chinese brands pay extra attention and cost to enhance the overall quality of their products,,but traditional big names like Sony, Philip, DELL and Nokia enjoying very good reputation and already have solid royal customer bases so what their primary focus is the brand image, and the quality is very standard i have to say now`

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-power electric locomotives improve Qinghai-Tibet Railway transportation capacity - People's Daily Online* June 25, 2011






A high-power electric locomotive is seen on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, June 23, 2011. As high-power electric locomotives were equipped on the electrified railway from Xining to Golmud this year, the capacity of railway transportation in Qinghai Province and Tibet Autonomous Region was greatly improved. (Xinhua/Hou Deqiang)






Driver Ma Kaiyu manipulates a high-power electric locomotive on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, June 23, 2011. As high-power electric locomotives were equipped on the electrified railway from Xining to Golmud this year, the capacity of railway transportation in Qinghai Province and Tibet Autonomous Region was greatly improved. (Xinhua/Hou Deqiang)






The equipment inside a high-power electric locomotive is seen in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, June 23, 2011. As high-power electric locomotives were equipped on the electrified railway from Xining to Golmud this year, the capacity of railway transportation in Qinghai Province and Tibet Autonomous Region was greatly improved. (Xinhua/Hou Deqiang)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China mulls policies to boost seawater desalination - People's Daily Online* June 25, 2011

*China's economic planner is mulling policies that would boost the development of seawater desalination facilities in order to supplement the country's supply of freshwater.*






*The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), together with 11 other departments, are working on guidelines to accelerate the development of the country's seawater desalination facilities*, said Li Jing, deputy director of the Environment and Resources Department under the NDRC.

*The NDRC is creating a layout for the development of new seawater desalination facilities over the coming five years, as well as a layout relating to patents for water desalination technologies*, Li said.

*The policies will give preferential treatment to companies that independently develop desalination equipment.*






*China often suffers from shortages of freshwater. Its freshwater resources per capita are just one-fourth of the global average.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

dingyibvs said:


> I second that, you get what you pay for with HP. My last two laptops were HP's due to price, but neither could actually be used on the lap because it'll overheat. In fact, one of them would overheat when running something intensive(like a game, or even watching full-screen youtube videos!) no matter what I do, so it could only do simple stuff like surfing the net.


 
sounds like the heatsink is clogged with gunk.

but anyways, i am pretty good at fixing laptops so i can live with it. i must have take my piece of crap gateway apart like 20times. (i don't even bother screwing the case screws in anymore). pretty much everything that can fall apart has already. first the screen fell off within a year and now it's held together with ducktape. the starter button broke so when i need to turn it on i have to pop the keyboard off and hotwire the starter dipswitches (too cheap to buy a new starter). and my laptop is barely 2 years old. 

well, laptops only needs to stay good for like 3 years. after that the hardware is outdated anyways and i buy a new one anyways. i still have a 7 old IBM thinkpad that's in working condition but it's just collecting dust.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-Britain trade targets 100 billion U.S. dollars in 2015 - People's Daily Online* June 26, 2011

*With a rapid growth in bilateral trade during the first six months of this year, China and Britain are aimed at an ambitious trade target of 100 billion U.S. dollars in 2015.*






That target was set by leaders of the two nations during Prime Minister David Cameron's visit in China in November.

*China and Britain are important trading partners with Britain being China's third largest market in the EU and China being Britain's largest export destination save the EU and the United States.*

*Two-way trade in goods and services between the two nations hit an all-time high of 60 billion U.S. dollar last year, a rise of 28 percent from the previous year.*

According to the economic and commercial counselor's office of the Chinese Embassy to Britain,* bilateral trade of goods jumped 17.4 percent to 20.97 billion U.S. dollars in the first five months from a year earlier.*

*Investment is also on the fast track with more and more Chinese setting up subsidiaries in Britain. Last year, China became Britain's sixth largest foreign investor.*

In addition, *over the past few years an increasing number of Chinese companies, notably Shanghai Automobile and Chongqing Changan Automobile, have set up R&D centers in Britain.*

Meanwhile,* British enterprises continue to expand their presence and operations in China. Tesco has committed to making an investment worth 2 billion dollars in China during the next five years*.

*With a cumulative investment exceeding 17 billion dollars by the end of 2010, Britain has managed to maintain its position as China's largest investor among EU members.*

At the same time, *the potential to expand China-Britain commercial and economic ties remains huge. Trade with Britain accounts for a mere 1.7 percent of China's trade with the rest of the world. British exports to China, meanwhile, constitute less than 2 percent of China's total imports.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's largest inland port to open air route to Russia - People's Daily Online* June 27, 2011 

*Manzhouli, a major land port in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, will start hosting international flights when it opens an air route to Russia Thursday.*

*The route, between Manzhouli and Chita of Russia, will be run by Hainan Airlines Co., Ltd., with flights scheduled on every Thursday and Sunday, *a source of Manzhouli airport told Xinhua on Sunday.






*The city of Manzhouli, located in the northeastern part of Inner Mongolia, borders Russia to the north and sits close to Mongolia to the west. More than 70 percent of the trade between China and Russia passes through Manzhouli.*

*It takes seven hours to travel between Manzhouli and Chita by car, and a dozen by train, while the flight will only take an hour, *said the spokesman.

*Manzhouli airport, covering an area of 212 hectares, came into use in 2005. About 76,000 passengers and 1,100 tonnes of cargo has arrived at or departed from the airport in 2011 to dat*e.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Ministry grants 5 bln yuan to fund river, lake pollution control - People's Daily Online* June 28, 2011

*The Ministry of Finance (MOF) said Monday it has arranged for 5 billion yuan (772 million U.S. dollars) to support pollution control projects along major rivers or lakes.*






The special funding will go to the pollution prevention and control efforts for the Huaihe, Haihe, Liaohe and Songhua rivers, and the three lakes of Taihu, Chaohu and Dianchi, according to the ministry.

*The funding will be given in the form of rewards rather than subsidies, the ministry said, adding that the allocation of the funds will be linked directly to the assessment results of pollution control. The cleaner the river or lake, the more funds local governments can get.*

*The ministry said local governments should take responsibility to reduce the sewage water and pollutants discharged into major rivers and lakes across the country.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Construction of Jiaozhou Bay bridge passes inspection - People's Daily Online* June 28, 2011







Vehicles are seen on the Jiaozhou Bay bridge in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 27, 2011. The construction of Jiaozhou Bay bridge passed the inspection on Monday. The bridge, with a total investment of more than 10 billion yuan (about 1.544 billion US dollar) and a length of 36.48 kilometers, will greatly shorten the time from downtown Qingdao to its outlying regions. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)











Photo taken on June 27, 2011 shows the toll gate of Jiaozhou Bay bridge in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The construction of Jiaozhou Bay bridge passed the inspection on Monday. The bridge, with a total investment of more than 10 billion yuan (about 1.544 billion US dollar) and a length of 36.48 kilometers, will greatly shorten the time from downtown Qingdao to its outlying regions. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






Vehicles move towards the Jiaozhou Bay bridge in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 27, 2011. The construction of Jiaozhou Bay bridge passed the inspection on Monday. The bridge, with a total investment of more than 10 billion yuan (about 1.544 billion US dollar) and a length of 36.48 kilometers, will greatly shorten the time from downtown Qingdao to its outlying regions. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Full steam ahead for high-speed rail patents overseas - People's Daily Online* June 28, 2011 

*China's railway sector will stick to its strategy to explore high-speed rail markets overseas*, a railway ministry spokesman said.

*"Since we have stepped out, we won't withdraw," *Wang Yongping, spokesman with the Ministry of Railways, told a news conference on Monday, in answer to a question about how China would deal with obstacles in exporting its high-speed rail technologies. 







*China is now filing patent applications for its high-speed railway technologies in regions including the United States, Brazil, Europe, Russia and Japan, which is an indispensable step for tapping overseas markets,* according to Li Jun, director of the general affairs office of the transport bureau under the ministry.

He told China Daily in a written reply on Monday that* 21 patent applications have been filed under the Patent Cooperation Treaty in these regions. The subjects of the applications are technologies including the high-speed trains' assembly, hull and bogies.*

*So far, eight of the 21 applications have passed a preliminary examination and entered the next stage related to the examination of the application and issuance of patent*, he said.

*At home, 1,902 applications concerning high-speed railways have been filed, among which 1,421 patents have been issued.*

*The efforts are expected to pave the way for CSR Corporation Limited, one of China's two manufacturers of high-speed trains, to enter the US market.*

*US President Barack Obama in February unveiled a six-year, $53-billion spending plan for high-speed rails. According to previous reports, at least seven companies are now competing in the US market,* including CSR.

*Last December, CSR and General Electric (GE) signed a joint venture agreement to make high-speed trains in the United States.*

Liu Gang, deputy director of the equipment department of transport bureau under the ministry, told the news conference that* CSR and GE are now in discussions about transferring CSR's high-speed train technologies to GE.*

*"If there should be anything standing in the way, it is the US' progress in implementing its plan,"* he said, adding that the two sides have decided to expand cooperation to the sector of slower trains.

Zhou Li, another official with the ministry's transport bureau, also told the conference that CSR and GE had carried out research concerning the intellectual property rights of CSR's high-speed trains.

*Property rights experts from home and abroad and GE's legal consultants studied some 200 patents and concluded that none will generate disputes for the deal*, Zhou said.

*CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd partnered with Japan's Kawasaki Heavy Industries in 2004 to produce a 200-km/h train that Kawasaki transferred to China. Based on the platform, the company developed a 300-km/h train and later the CRH380A train with a top speed of 380 km/h*, which will operate on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway starting this Thursday.

Ma Yunshuang, deputy general manager and technology director of CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd, told China Daily earlier that after experiments and upgrades to suit China's rail system,* the CRH380A is totally different from the train prototype imported from Japan.*

*"Our technologies may originate from foreign countries, but it doesn't mean that what we have now all belongs to them. We have added our knowledge gained from experiments to the train and made designs to satisfy our needs, so the new train is not theirs anymore."*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China signs $4.3 billion deals with UK - People's Daily Online* June 28, 2011

*Trade deals worth 4.3 billion U.S. dollars, including a 2.46 billion U.S. dollars agreement on building a "clean coal" plant between China Energy Conservation and Environmental Protection Group and British Seamwell International Ltd, were signed as Premier Wen Jiabao met British Prime Minister David Cameron on Monday.*






During talks at 10 Downing Street, the official residence of the British prime minister, *the two leaders signed 12 agreements and restated their desire to double bilateral trade to 100 billion U.S. dollars by 2015.*

On human rights, Wen said at a news conference that there should not be any "finger-pointing" at China over the issue.

*British gas company BG Group signed an agreement with Bank of China that allowed for up to 1.5 billion U.S. dollars of new funding options to support BG's growth plans.*

The Chinese poultry market will be reopened to UK exports, which were halted after a bird flu outbreak at a farm in eastern England in 2007, and Britain will supply breeding pigs to China, the British media reported.

*The agreements will help British companies work with China in several key areas, including architecture, civil engineering, remote sensing satellite and research and development.*

Analysts noted that Britain is scrambling to catch up with European rivals France and Germany in striking trade deals with China.

Cameron visited China in November, the same month that France secured contracts for French companies worth 19.1 billion U.S. dollars.

*British exports have increased 20 percent since Cameron's visit*, and London is seeking deals to enable British businesses to branch out beyond Beijing and Shanghai into fast-growing regional cities.

*When asked about the fact, at a joint news conference, that Chinese money is funding the next generation of railways in the UK, Cameron said he welcomes investment from abroad.* On whether he had raised human rights during the talks, Cameron said: "Britain and China have such a strong and developed relationship. We have a dialogue that covers all these issues, and nothing is off limits in the discussions that we have."

Wen said that on human rights, China and the UK should "respect each other, respect the facts, treat each other as equals, and resolve differences through dialogue".

Wen stressed that China has been pursuing "political structural reform and improvement of democracy and the rule of law" as well as economic growth.

The two leaders also discussed cultural and educational exchanges between China and the UK and global issues such as international security, Libya and climate change.

Wen said China was talking to both sides in Libya because the conflict would only be resolved by Libyans themselves, adding: "Foreign troops may be able to win a war, but they can hardly win peace."

Wen said that China and the UK will set up a high-level cultural exchange mechanism and offered two pandas to Edinburgh Zoo as gifts.

*The summit builds on Cameron's visit to China last year, which secured a range of commercial and government arrangements, including a Rolls Royce deal worth 1.2 billion U.S. dollars.*

*This was followed by the visit to the UK by Vice-Premier Li Keqiang when deals worth 2.6 billion U.S. dollars were concluded in January.*

Kerry Brown, senior fellow at London-based Chatham House, told China Daily that* the key points for the UK are having deeper trade links with China, being partners on environmental issues as well as in high-tech areas, and attracting more Chinese investment.*

*"China is now a much bigger economy than the UK, and this has happened in a very short period of time. So the UK has to pick its strategic interests with China very carefully, because in many ways it is now a much smaller player,"* Brown said.

*The UK wants to encourage China to further develop its financial sector, an area of British expertise, and to work together on creative industries,* Brown added.

Duncan Freeman, senior research fellow from the Brussels Institute of Contemporary China Studies, said that there are a number of areas where the UK and China can cooperate.

*Both sides need to commit themselves to ensuring that their economies remain open to trade and investment and guarantee that stable long-term growth is achieved through sustainable policies*, Freeman said.

Wen addressed the Royal Society in London on Monday afternoon.

He arrived in Berlin late on Monday and will hold a news conference with German Chancellor Angela Merkel on Tuesday.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China placing priority on biotechnology - People's Daily Online* June 28, 2011 





industry is expected to generate 1 million jobs and reduce emissions of the most common pollutants by 10 percent, said Ma Hongjian, deputy director of China National Center for Biotechnology Development. (Photo / China Daily)

*China will spend 2 trillion yuan ($308.5 billion) on science and technology, making biotechnology a major priority, in the next five years,* Chinese State Councilor Liu Yandong said at the ongoing 2011 International Conference for Bio-economy (Bio Eco 2011).

The Chinese Government will work to further combine biotechnology with economic development and with improving ordinary people's livelihood, Liu said.

*"The development priorities of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) - biopharmacy, bio-engineering, bio-agriculture and biomanufacturing - will bring benefits to Chinese people."*

In the next five years, *China will further use biotechnology to prevent disasters or alleviate the harm caused by them, to protect the environment, to employ "green" construction methods and to control climate change. Meanwhile, the latest innovations in biotechnology should be relied on to guarantee domestic standards are met for nutrition, hygiene, healthcare, food and drug safety and disease diagnosis and prevention,* Liu stressed.

Liu's opinion was echoed by Percy W. Misika, a United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) Representative in China.* Misika contended that the energy shortage is getting increasingly severe in the world. Biotechnology should be employed in campaigns to make food safer and to combat climate change.*

During the 12th Five-Year Plan period, *the Chinese Government will spend 20 billion yuan on innovative medicine, on the cultivation of new varieties of genetically modified organisms and on the prevention and control of viral hepatitis and other infectious diseases,* according to Ma Hongjian, deputy director of the China National Center for Biotechnology Development.






*Biotechnology has become a strategic pillar industry for China. From 2011 to 2015, it is expected to generate 1 million jobs, extend people's life expectancies by one year and reduce the infant mortality rate to 12 percent, as well as reduce emissions of the most common pollutants by 10 percent,* Ma elaborated.

*Huang Xingguo, mayor of Tianjin municipality, said the city has become a center for the production of biotechnology products in China.*

Bio Eco 2011 is being held in Tianjin from Sunday to Tuesday. Sponsored by both the Tianjin Municipal government and 14 state ministries, the conference has the motto: *"Develop the bio-economy, improve people's livelihoods".*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Economy Volumes set to rise at Shanghai Port - People's Daily Online* June 28, 201





Shanghai International Port (Group) Co expects the volume of business in the Port of Shanghai to rise by about 10 percent a year during the next five years.(Photo / China Daily)

*Shanghai port, the world's busiest for containers, expects business volumes to rise about 10 percent annually for the next five years. That will come as manufacturers open plants in western and inland China in search of lower-cost labor.*

*Rising production in these regions has benefited Shanghai because of increasing cargo volumes along the Yangtze River*, said Chen Xuyuan, president of the harbor operator Shanghai International Port (Group) Co, in a June 23 interview.* The river, Asia's longest, stretches 6,397 kilometers across China before meeting the East China Sea at Shanghai.*

*The Yangtze River Delta "will continue to be the main region driving China's economic expansion"*, Chen said. *The river handled 1.34 billion tons of cargo in 2009, more than triple the volume in 2000,* according to government data.

*Shanghai's container traffic may rise 12 percent this year, enough to retain its crown for cargo-box volumes over Singapore*, Chen said.

*Volumes leapt 16 percent in 2010 as the end of the global recession triggered a surge in shipments of Chinese-made auto parts, furniture and toys to the United States and Europe. "Last year, we saw incredible growth*," Chen said. *"This year, traffic is growing at a more normal and healthy pace."*

*Shanghai handled 12.7 million containers in the first five months of this year, compared with 12.1 million by Singapore.*

Apple Inc supplier Foxconn Technology Group and Lee & Man Paper Manufacturing Ltd. are among the companies to have opened factories in inland provinces because of lower wages and government incentives. The government has encouraged the trend to spread economic growth beyond coastal regions including the Pearl River Delta in Southern China.

*Shanghai last year surpassed Singapore as the world's busiest container port.*

Source:China Daily/Bloomberg News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*State-of-the-art library opens for China's blind - People's Daily Online* June 29, 2011

*The Beijing-based Chinese National Library for the Blind opened a new location on Tuesday that features Braille books, audio-books and exhibitions.*

*The library, founded in 1994, had been hampered by lack of space and outdated facilities at its previous location*, according to a notice posted by the China Disabled Persons' Federation (CDPF) on its official website.

*The new location has 28,000 square meters and is divided into many sections that includes training and exhibition areas.*







The new library boasts a collection of over 50,000 Braille books, large-lettered books and audio-books.

*It also features state-of-the-art technology to aid blind people in reading, such as a special reading device that contains a scanner and a speaker.*
*
Readers scan a page of book and put the storage card into a speaker, then the book will be read aloud.*

Yu Shixiang, a blind masseur in Beijing, said *this tool enables the blind to read any book.*

Facilities in the library are designed in a user-friendly way for blind people.

*"The tables are specially designed for us, as Braille books are quite heavy, and tables are adjusted low," *Yu said.* "There are also places for us to store our canes."*

Zhang Haidi, chairwoman of the CDPF, said *blind people in China now have access to a fantastic library where they can learn in order to keep pace with modern life and improve their lives.*

*China has 12.33 million visually impaired people, according to the CDPF.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Partnership formed for homegrown C919 plane - People's Daily Online* June 29, 2011 


*The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd (COMAC), which is undertaking the construction of large domestic passenger jets, began its first joint venture on Tuesday with a foreign company in the hope of using world-class manufacturing techniques in the production of the homegrown C919 airplane.*






*The partnership between the Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co Ltd (SAMC), a subsidiary of COMAC, and the United States-based Eaton Corp, a company specializing in systems used to control and distribute energy, is among 17 strategic agreements COMAC has reached with various aviation companies.*

The Eaton SAMC (Shanghai) Aircraft Conveyance System Co Ltd will be situated in the Shanghai Pudong Lujiazui Software Park and *will concentrate on the design, development and manufacture of the fuel and hydraulic conveyance systems needed for COMAC's production of the C919,* said Lu Xiao'an, the director of the new venture.

*The conveyance system will transport fuel through a network of pipes running throughout the plane. The design of the system will thus have a direct effect on an aircraft's performance.*

Craig Arnold, vice-chairman and chief operating officer of Eaton, said the official opening of the joint venture is an important addition to the international cooperation taking place on the C919 project.

*"We are greatly honored to be a part of this important project and to be a part of the growing aviation industry in China,"* Arnold said. *"Together we will utilize the best civil aviation technology, world-class manufacturing capabilities, and proven management practices to create a globally competitive company."*

*Eaton has a long history of supplying fuel and hydraulic conveyance systems and currently collaborates with Boeing, Airbus and other aircraft manufacturers.*

SAMC will be the controlling party of the new venture, holding 51 percent of the shares. The remaining 49 percent will go to Eaton, and the amount of registered capital in the venture will total $18 million.

According to Jin Zhuanglong, general manager of COMAC, *the venture was granted a business license in March and is dedicated to developing techniques required for designing and building conveyance systems for the global civil aviation market.*

*The design stage of the C919, which will be the first Chinese-made trunk-line passenger aircraft, will be completed by the end of next year and the aircraft will make its maiden flight in late 2014 before being delivered to buyers in 2016.*

So far, *COMAC has received more than 100 orders for the C919, said Jin. *






*Once in service, the C919, the equivalent of the Boeing 737 and the Airbus 320, is expected to lessen the country's dependence on foreign aircraft manufacturers.*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China opens 'marathon' bridge
TelegraphTV - 35 minutes ago
The 26.4 mile-long Qingdao Haiwan Bridge, the world's longest bridge over water, opens for traffic in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Some pictures following up the excellent video of Martian2: The Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The bridge, world's longest cross-sea bridge:

*Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge comes on stream - People's Daily Online* June 30, 2011 






Photo taken on June 29, 2011 shows an aerial view of Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The bridge, world's longest cross-sea bridge with length of 36.48 kilometers, connects the urban district of Qingdao City to its Huangdao district. The bridge will shorten the route between the two centers by 30 km, cutting travel time down from over 40 minutes to around 20 minutes, said Han Shouxin, deputy director of the city's traffic management committee. Previously, the longest cross-sea bridge in the world was the 36-km-long Hangzhou Bay Cross-sea Bridge that connects the cities of Jiaxing and Ningbo in east China's Zhejiang Province. The Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge comes on stream on Thursday morning. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's longest gas pipeline operates in China - People's Daily Online * June 30, 2011 

*China's second east-west natural gas pipeline went into operation on Thursday.

The pipeline, connecting central Asia and China, will send natural gas from Turkmenistan to East China's Pearl River Delta after passing through 15 of the country's provinces.*






*The pipeline is the world's longest, with a total length of 8,700 km. The pipeline was built with 142.2 billion yuan ($21.98 billion) in investments*.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's minimum wage to grow over 13% annually over next 5 years - People's Daily Online* June 30, 2011 

*China's minimum wage will grow by an average rate of at least 13 percent over the next five years, *the Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security said on Wednesday.

*Minimum wages in most parts of the country will reach more than 40 percent of the average income of local urban residents by 2015, *the ministry said in a statement on its website.

*During the first quarter this year, 13 provinces raised their minimum wages amid rising inflationary pressure and growing concern over China's widening wealth gap. The increases averaged 20.6 percent.*






*The statutory minimum monthly wage in Shenzhen is 1,320 yuan (about 203 U.S. dollars), the highest level in China, while Beijing has the highest hourly rate of 13 yua*n, the statement said.

*The ministry also vowed to reduce income disparity between different industries over the next five years.

China aims to increase urban and rural per capita net income by more than 7 percent per year in real terms over the five years to 2015.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*China Opens World's Longest Sea Bridge &#8212; and Three Other Record-Breakers*

Three of the bridges &#8211; including the two longest ever built &#8211; are part of the Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway which made its first commercial trip earlier today. The Jiaozhou Bay bridge, which is the world's longest over-water bridge at 26.4 miles, also opened today. This bridge connects the port city of Qingdao to the suburban Huangdao on the other side of the bay. China, with the world's largest population, deals with often-crippling transportation congestion issues, so the government has spent billions of dollars in recent years to alleviate these issues.
(PHOTOS: Flooding in China)
&#8220;It is a magnificent and very advanced bridge,&#8221; Li Qun, the local Communist party secretary, said at the bridge's opening ceremony, according to the Telegraph. &#8220;It is another stepping stone in the city's smooth and rapid development.&#8221;
Cost figures for the Jiaozhou Bay bridge, which is expected to carry 30,000 cars a day, vary widely: State-run CCTV reported that the cost was more than 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion) and the Xinhua news agency put the cost at $2.3 billion, and some estimates have put the cost at more than $8.8 billion.
For that cost, the Jiaozhou Bay bridge is seriously sturdy. The Guinness Book of World Records announced that "the earthquake- and typhoon-proof bridge ... is designed to withstand the impact of a 300,000-ton vessel."
Although the bridge will be free to use for the next month, government officials indicated that they plan to eventually charge a toll of 50 yuan ($7.70). The bridge has six lanes, is about 110 feet wide, and officials estimate that it will halve the journey from Qingdao to Huangdao to about 30 minutes.
The Jiaozhou Bay bridge is the sixth longest bridge ever built, and breaks the record for world's longest over-water bridge by more than 2.5 miles, beating the United States' Lake Pontchartrain Causeway in Louisiana.
The Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway, is a project that began in 2008, and, in making that trip in under four hours, more than halved the previous 10-hour run time of a parallel train. It cost approximately $33 billion to build and is expected to carry 80 million passengers a year, doubling the route's capacity.
In building the railway, the Chinese government constructed three large over-land bridges: the 102-mile long Danyang&#8211;Kunshan Grand Bridge, the 71-mile long Tianjin Grand Bridge and the 30-mile Beijing Grand Bridge &#8211; the first, second, and fifth longest bridges in the world respectively.
Eleven of the world's 15 longest bridges are located in China.


Read more: China Opens World&#8217;s Longest Sea Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Way to go

Brotherhood said:


> *World's longest gas pipeline operates in China - People's Daily Online *


 
China should import more oil and gas from Kazakhstan and other Central Asia countries. Russia is not a reliable business partner. China should not build any pipeline to Russia.


----------



## no_name

^^^ Putin and other russian officials actually have doubt that china is a reliable customer. In fact the development of pipelines relies quite a bit on chinese labour and expertise, and encroachment on russian far east by chinese influence is what they don't want to see.

Current pipeline cooperation benefits china more.

And Peter the great did absolutely the right thing (from their point of view) expanding russian borders to the east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Rail linking Europe expected to open up China's less-developed West - People's Daily Online* July 02, 2011

*A cargo train filled with laptops and LCD screens has left Chongqing, a mega-city in China's less-developed western regions, starting its 13-day trip to Duisburg, Germany, which marks the official launch of the new transcontinental rail freight route.*

*The new rail route witnessed its official opening on Thursday night*, after three test runs since March last year.






*Clattering out of the station at about 9 p.m., the cargo train is set to travel 11,179 kilometers across the far western Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus, Poland, before finally reaching Germany.*

*The route offers a major shortcut to the more traditional sea trade routes from Shanghai and Guangzhou, cutting travel time to Europe from about 36 days by container ship to just 13 days by freight train,* said Huang Qifan, mayor of the inland business hub.

*Huang said that the train is also safer and less expensive than sea transport.*

Though the rails have been there for over ten years, the route is new as no train services linking Chongqing and Europe have been provided before due to complicated customs checks and cargo transfers, according to Ma Zhongyuan, director of Chongqing customs.

Last year, China signed a strategic agreement with Russia and Kazakhstan to open the new freight route, as the country is trying to build the inland labor-rich municipality into an international high-tech hub, especially for laptops.

*Foxconn, the world's biggest contract electronics supplier, Acer, Taiwan's leading computer maker, and Hewlett-Packard(HP) are already in place in Chongqing to produce laptops.*

In the first five months this year, Chongqing sold 2.43 million laptop computers abroad. The exports were valued at 840 million U.S. dollars, accounting for 20 percent of the city's total export value.

*The city's export of new- and high-tech products totaled 14.26 billion in the period, up 182.5 percent year-on-year.*

Officials believe the shorter transport time to Europe by railway will make made-in Chongqing notebook computers more competitive.

*Last month, a new cargo air route also became available between Chongqing and the European cities of Moscow and Luxembourg.*

*The province-sized city is already a major transport center at the junction of China's prosperous East and poorer West, as cargo can be sent out of Chongqing along the Yangtze River, the country's longest waterway,via air and railway.*

*The new rail route will be used to link south China's Pearl River Delta manufacturing hub and the country's southwest industrial belt with Europe,* officials said.

Just last mouth, a rail route connecting Chongqing and a port in the southern manufacturing hub of Shenzhen went into operation.

*The transcontinental track will also boost trade between southeast Asia and the Europe, as railways have already linked Chongqing with the southwestern border province of Yunnan and Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*, said Cai Jin, vice president of the China Logistics and Purchasing Association.
*
Currently, the train only leaves Chongqing for Duisburg once a month, but train services may be increased to once per day in the future as the city's exports to Europe increase,* according to Huang.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's electronic information sector outpaces other industries in attracting investment - People's Daily Online* July 02, 2011
*
Investment continued to pour into China's electronic information sector in the first five months despite a slower pace of growth in May,* according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

*The electronic information industry attracted a total investment of 84.7 billion yuan (13.1 billion U.S. dollars) of investment in May, up 68.9 percent year-on-year.*







The sector's investment growth rate was already 20.6 percentage points lower than April and 23 percentage points lower than March, according to MIIT.

*Taking the first five months together, investments in the electronic information industry surged 80 percent from a year earlier to 310.5 billion yuan, or an equivalent to the amount of the first seven months of last year.*

*The Jan-May growth of investment in the electronic information sector was 38.1 percentage points faster than one year earlier, or 54 percentage points higher than the average industrial investment in the first five months of this year,* the MIIT said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Interview: Russia invites China for high-speed rail cooperation - People's Daily Online* July 03, 2011 

*As Russia expands its railway construction, China could enjoy greater cooperation potential with Moscow in the sector, especially on high-speed rail projects, says the president of the state-run Russian Railways company.*






*Vladimir Yakunin told Xinhua that based on China's rich experience in railway construction and the mature mechanism of technology exchange between the two countries, China would have good chances of winning in the public bidding on major Russian railway projects. Those projects include the Moscow-St. Petersburg high-speed railway, the first in Russia.*






Meanwhile,* Russia is working on the overall blueprint for a national high-speed rail system before the 2018 FIFA World Cup*, Yakunin said.

*"These projects are all ambitious, in terms of both investment and construction scale. I believe Russia and China have a very broad space for future cooperation, and I also think Chinese companies have good chances to win (in the bidding),"* he said.

According to local media reports,* the Russian Railway has announced it will invest 30 billion U.S. dollars to build high speed railways.*

Yakunin said all of the high-speed railway projects in Russia would be open for public bidding.

He also said that because *Russia has outlined its railway transport development strategy to the year 2030, the advanced railway equipment and technology from China and other countries will be needed.*

Besides, Chinese investors are also welcome to join the privatization of the Russian Railways company, which is planned to sell part of its shares starting from 2013, Yakunin said.

*Applauding China's advantages and achievements in railway construction, Yakunin said his Russian colleagues especially admire China's remarkable success in building the highland Qinghai-Tibet railway, a high-altitude railway that links Qinghai province and Tibet region in west China.*
*
The railway departments and companies of China and Russia should further strengthen their cooperation in mutual investment, technology research and personnel exchanges*, he said.
*
Russia and China inked in 2009 a memorandum of understanding on jointly developing the high-speed railway system in Russia.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Trade volume between Yunnan, ASEAN rises 45 percent - People's Daily Online* July 04, 2011 


According to the Yunnan Commerce Department, *trade between Yunnan province and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations has remained healthy since the ASEAN-China Free Trade Area was established.*

*According to custom statistics, from January to May in 2011, the volume of imports and exports between Yunnan and the ASEAN amounted to 2.35 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 45.4 percent. The rate of increase was 19.3 percent higher than the national average. The volume of trade between Yunnan and ASEAN is about 1.7 percent in proportion to the whole country. *






*From January to May, mechanical and electrical products ranked first in the main export products from Yunnan to ASEAN. The export volume of the mechanical and electrical products had increased 41 percent to reach 410 million dollars. The volume of imports and exports of other products, including tourism and shopping, were nearly 100 million U.S. dollars.*

*Foreign trade between Yunnan and the ASEAN countries has maintained relatively rapid growth.* The trade volumes with Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos totaled 920 million, 450 million and 110 million dollars, respectively, with rates of increase being 29.1 percent, 68.7 percent and 52.3 percent. The cumulative trade volumes with those three countries are 63 percent of the total and decreased by 1.9 percent compared to last year. In the rest of the countries in ASEAN, such as Malaysia, Indonesia, the Philippines and Thailand, foreign trade grew notably, while it slipped a bit in Brunei.

*During the 11th Five-Year Plan period, Yunnan province has strengthened the road network construction. The opening of the Kunming-Hanoi highway and Kunming-Bangkok highway has significantly promoted the development of foreign trade in the province.*

*In the first five months, trade transactions utilizing the Kunming-Hanoi highway increased 77 percent to reach 280 million dollars. The trade volume with Laos and Thailand via the Kunming-Bangkok highway stood at 71.15 million dollars and 42.6 million dollars, respectively, representing increase of 16.5 percent and 28.8 percent.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese capital eyes Brazil's high-tech sector - People's Daily Online* July 05, 2011 

*China will invest $4.5 billion in Brazil's technology sector this year, as Chinese investment in the Latin American country shifts from agriculture and mining.*

*Chinese investment is expected to hit $9 billion this year, with half of it going into high-tech industries*, Alessandro Teixeira, deputy minister of Brazil's Ministry of Development, Industry and Foreign Trade, told China Daily.

*China has been Brazil's biggest trading partner since 2009, *a position previously held by the United States.

*Cumulative foreign direct investment (FDI) from China to Brazil reached $12.67 billion by the end of 2009*, according to Banco Bradesco SA, one of Brazil's biggest banks, with agriculture and mining each receiving about 20 percent.

*Brazil has been urging Chinese companies to invest in non-raw material sectors to help balance its economy.*

Teixeira said that Brazil has banned farming businesses established solely through foreign investment. *The government in Brazil welcomes Chinese companies cooperating with Brazilian partners in producing agricultural products, such as soybean oil, he said*.

*"That is the kind of partnership that China and Brazil are looking forward to."*

In 2008, Zhejiang Fudi Agriculture Group and the agricultural bureau of Heilongjiang province invested $158.4 million to form a joint venture with a Brazilian partner to grow soybean, according to the department of commerce in Zhejiang province. The company built two farms, in the north and south of Brazil, with a total area of 166.37 hectares.

*China and Brazil regard each other as key partners in their global strategy.*

Brazil accounts for 40 percent of Latin America's economy and Teixeira predicted that this will rise to 50 percent in the next 10 years.

*Trade between the two countries has increased dramatically during the last decade, surging 16-fold between 2001 to 2010.*

*"Seventy percent of the trade between Brazil and China is basically commodities,"* Teixeira explained. *"But we are keen to improve commercial relations in medium and high-end technology."*

*China's investment in Brazil was less than $300 million in 2009, but skyrocketed to $17 billion in 2010, making China the largest foreign investor in Brazil.*

Teixeira said the Brazilian government has reached an agreement with China to foster FDI in the high-tech sector.
*
"The trend is that China will invest more in the technology sector," *Marcos Almeida, a partner at Ernst &Young Terco, told China Daily.

*Chinese companies, such as telecom equipment makers ZTE and Huawei Technologies Co, have invested heavily in Brazil in recent years.*

*ZTE has set up an industrial park in Hortolandia, *close to Sao Paulo. The company recorded $600 million in sales revenue last year and is expected to reach $1 billion this year.

*"The Brazil market accounts for about 9 percent of ZTE's overseas revenue. The country is crucial for our company's development in Latin America," *Yuan Lie, president of ZTE South America Region, told China Daily. Products from the industrial park will be shipped to other Latin America countries, he said.

Zhuhai Gree Electric Appliances Inc was one of the first Chinese companies to enter the Brazilian market in 1998 and now ranks fourth there. It invested $2 million to build a manufacturing plant in 1999, with an annual output of 300,000 units. Gree sold 400,000 air conditioners in Brazil last year and plans to double the number this year while competing with international brands such as LG Electronics Inc.

Teixeira said both Brazil and China need to gain more experience in investing abroad.

*"We need to join together as strategic partners to enter new markets."*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Baidu, Microsoft will provide English-language search service - People's Daily Online* July 05, 2011 

*Google Inc may face a new challenge in China as Microsoft Corp, its main rival in the United States, and Baidu Inc, China's biggest search engine, are joining forces against it in the world's largest Internet marke*t.

*Microsoft will provide English-language results from its Bing search engine on Baidu "within this year", *the two companies said in a news release on Monday.

*The announcement comes at a time that Google's market share in China is falling* and Baidu is trying turn that to its advantage to dominate the country's search market.

Zhang Dongchen, Baidu assistant president, said *about 10 million English-language searches are made on Baidu every day, mainly by professionals and university students in China.*

*By cooperating with Microsoft, he said the two companies can provide "the best search experience" for us*ers.

Marsha Wang, spokeswoman for *Google China, declined to comment.*

*While Baidu dominates online searches in China, it has long lagged behind Google in English-language searches.*

*The cooperation with Microsoft may help it make up for this and complicate Google's development in China, *analysts said.

*"It will strengthen Baidu's position in the search market in China and for Microsoft, Baidu's large traffic also provides a platform for it to promote itself, which will help it to gain more users,"* said Dong Xu, an analyst with domestic research company Analysys International.

*Chinese users account for only 8.6 percent of Bing's total users globally, according to the researcher, and Bing is still a tiny player in online searches in China. By contrast, it accounted for 14.1 percent of the US search market in May, following Google's 65.5 percent and Yahoo's 15.9 perc*en,t said website measurement company comScore.

However, it is not known the extent to which the cooperation between the two will affect Google's performance in China.

*"It remains to be seen how much English-language searches account for the total Baidu search inquiries and how many Google users will eventually switch to Baidu,"* said You Tianyu, an analyst with the Chinese research and consultancy company iResearch.

*Google's market share reached its peak in China at 35.9 percent in the fourth quarter of 2009, while Baidu registered 58.8 percent at that time.

However, the US search engine controlled 19.2 percent of the market over the first quarter of this year, while Baidu jumped to 75.8 percent, according to Analysys International.*

Zhang from Baidu added that *the exploration of English-language searches will "largely help Baidu to expand into the overseas search market"*.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*17 bln yuan invested for better living conditions in Tibetan county - People's Daily Online* July 05, 2011 






Local farmer Yeshe makes a phone call by his house in Mozhugongka County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 4, 2011. *A total of 17 billion RMB Yuan (2.6 billion U.S. dollars) has been invested for better living conditions, which cover 274,800 households, or some 1.4 million people in the region. (Xinhua/Chogo)*






Local farmer Dolkar walks into her house in Mozhugongka County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 4, 2011. A total of 17 billion RMB Yuan (2.6 billion U.S. dollars) has been invested for better living conditions, which cover 274,800 households, or some 1.4 million people in the region. (Xinhua/Chogo)






Photo taken on July 4, 2011 shows Tibetan-style houses by a mountain in Gongbo'gyamda County






A local farmer air-cures diary products by her house in Mozhugongka County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 4, 2011






Photo taken on July 4, 2011 shows Tibetan-style houses by a mountain in Mozhugongka County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region






Photo taken on July 4, 2011 shows Tibetan-style houses by a mountain in Mozhugongka County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Central line of South-North Water Diversion Project now fully underway | China business news
* July 05, 2011

*According to the latest State Council statistics, the first stage of the central and eastern lines of the South-North Water Diversion Project has achieved a total investment of 97 billion yuan.*






*More than 8 billion yuan of the investments is for the central line, and nearly 1.6 billion yuan is for the eastern line, collectively accounting for 46 percent of the gross investments for the projects under construction. Currently, the construction is going smoothly as well as the migration progress.*

*More investment will be put into the project this year, which is expected to reach more 54 billion yuan*, the largest scale of investment since the launch of the project.

*In order to finish the eastern line by 2013 and the central line by 2014, constructors of the project full are speeding ahead to finish the task ahead of schedule.* As of the end of May, aggregate investments of the project amounted to 138.37 billion yuan, of which the government budget funds are 23.27 billion yuan, special funds (national debt) are 10.65 billion yuan, project funds are 14.12 billion yuan, significant hydrological project construction funds are 47.78 billion and project loans are 42.25 billion yuan. Last years scale of investment is as much as the total of the past seven years.

*It is said that the central line construction project has successfully crossed through the Yellow River and related local supporting projects have been activated. About 149,000 residents in Danjiangkou reservoir areas have been relocated to new areas.*

*The eastern line project has yielded fruitful results in environmental protection and sewage drainage. The 426 sewage cleaning programs were all put into operation and 404 of them have been finished. Water quality along the line has been improved dramatically, and major pollutants have been effectively curbed.*

By Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

Incredible achievment and incredible map --- if I were a navy guy and had spent my entire career building a navy to block or allow passage and then find out that somebody built an overland route that makes my billions of dollars worth of equipment and personnel worthless - I'd be pretty mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shigatse solar power station in Tibet starts operation - People's Daily Online* July 06, 2011 






*Photo, taken on July 5, 2011, shows the array of solar photovoltaic power generation panels in Shigatse, Tibet. The first phase of the Shigatse Solar Photovoltaic Power Station has been completed and linked to the Central Tibet grid on July 5. The annual energy output of the power station is 20 million kilowatt hours, which can meet the power requirement of one 100,000 people in Shigatse. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's King Long vehicles replacing Malta's aging bus fleet | China business news* July 6 2011

Amid applauses, cheers and fireworks spurting against the night sky,* a brand new bus service was officially launched on a grand ceremony here in the capital of Malta Saturday evening.*

*Among the new buses, 174 are custom-built vehicles manufactured by Xiamen King Long United Automotive Industry Co of China, accounting for 66 percent of the whole fleet.*






*As the leading bus and coach manufacturer in China, King Long won the contract in January and later delivered to Arriva Malta in May 49 new nine-meter buses and 125 new 12-meter buses.*

*All the buses are diesel-driven, low-floor vehicles providing wheelchair access, and equipped with Euro V engines, air conditioning, comfortable seating with adequate legroom, and Real Time Passenger Information displays including next scheduled stop announcements.*

As from Sunday, *new buses have replaced the old ones which have been in use in Malta for up to three decades, outdated and plagued with pollution.*

*It is widely believed that the launch of the new King Long buses will significantly help reduce the emissions, improve the bus riding experience, optimize the public transport scenario*, and ultimately benefit the tourism industry that is vital to the countrys economy.

*The contract with Arriva Malta has registered a record sale of over 15 million euros for King Long, so far the largest by a Chinese bus producer to an EU member state, and represented a major *breakthrough of the Chinese homegrown brands in the EU auto market.  Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Lhasa-Gongga airport-exclusive highway opens - People's Daily Online* July 08, 2011 






*Photo shows the Liuwu tunnel on Lhasa-Gongga airport-exclusive highway on July 7. The construction of Lhasa-Gongga airport-exclusive highway was officially launched on April 2009. Investments in the highway totaled more than 1.5 billion yuan, and it was put into use recently. It is a two-carriage-way highway with an overall length of nearly 38 kilometers.* (Xinhua)





*A car drives on the Lhasa-Gongga airport-exclusive highway.(Xinhua)*


By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*336.9-meter-high Tianjin World Financial Center - People's Daily Online* July 08, 2011






*A visitor overlooks on a 308-meter-high platform of Tianjin World Financial Center (TWFC) in Tianjin, north China, July 7, 2011. The commerce experience zone of TWFC opened on Thursday, marking the trial operation of the 336.9-meter-high skyscraper. The 79-floor building is the highest one in Tianjin. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)*





















*Citizens walk past the Tianjin World Financial Center (TWFC) in Tianjin, north China, July 7, 2011. The commerce experience zone of TWFC opened on Thursday, marking the trial operation of the 336.9-meter-high skyscraper. The 79-floor building is the highest one in Tianjin. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Chinese-made bullet train goes abroad for first time - People's Daily Online* July 08, 2011 

According to CSR Cooperation Limited,* China will export 228 bullet trains to Malaysia to develop intercity transportation for Kuala Lumpur, signifying CRH China Railway High-Speed bullet train is going abroad for the first time. *






*So far, this is the biggest deal signed for the Chinese domestically-made bullet train. This set of train is specially coordinated according to the track gauge standard in Malaysia and is three tons lighter than other trains of the same kind, saving approximately 20,000 kilowatt hours of electricity per year.*

*As the transportation hub of the entire country, Kuala Lumpur shares the largest percentage of public transportation trip*. After put into operation, the bullet train will provide considerable convenience to the local people.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*Machine tools: the foundation of industrialization - they're used to make everything*

*World's largest manufacturers of machine tools in 2010:*

*1. China - $20 billion*
2. Japan - $11.8 billion
3. Germany - $9.7 billion
4. Italy - $5.2 billion
5. South Korea - $4.5 billion
*6. Taiwan - $3.8 billion*

Source: 2011 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Producers

----------

*World's largest exporters of machine tools in 2010:*

1. Japan - $7.8 billion
2. Germany - $6.6 billion
3. Italy - $3.3 billion
*4. Taiwan - $3 billion*
5. Switzerland - $1.8 billion
*6. China - $1.8 billion*

Source: 2011 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Exporters

----------

Taiwan 6th-largest machine tool maker - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

"*Taiwan 6th-largest machine tool maker*
2011/07/09 20:39:28






*Taipei, July 9 (CNA) Taiwan ranked as the sixth-largest machine tool maker in the world in 2010 in terms of production value*, the Directorate General of Budget, Accounting and Statistics (DGBAS) said Saturday.

Citing data released by Gardner Publications Inc., a U.S.-based publisher of media on durable goods manufacturing, the DGBAS said output of Taiwan-made machine tools totaled US$3.8 billion (NT$109 billion) in 2010, up 67.8 percent from a year earlier.

*China's production value of machine tools -- worth US$20 billion -- was the largest in the world last year*, followed by Japan' s US$11.8 billion and Germany's US$9.7 billion, according to the data.

The top three producers accounted for 62.7 percent of the world's total output, which rose 21.2 percent from 2010 to US$66.3 billion, the data shows.

After the financial meltdown of 2008, the global machine tool sector got back on the road to recovery from the second half of 2009, the government agency said.

In 2010, Japan ranked as the world's largest machine tool exporter, selling US$7.8 billion-worth of products overseas, up 85.8 percent from the previous year, followed by Germany and Italy.

*Taiwan was the fourth-largest machine tool exporter*, shipping US$3 billion-worth of products abroad, up 72.1 percent year-on-year. (By Lin Hui-chun and Frances Huang)"

----------

*Taiwan shows its prowess as World #4 in machine tool exports*

The following videos are all high-definition (e.g. make sure to select 720p for the YouTube video in the bottom right-hand corner), widescreen, and in English. Each one is only a few minutes long. The videos provide a comprehensive and entertaining look at Taiwan's machine tool industry. For anyone interested in technology, I highly recommend watching them.

General overview of Taiwan's machine tool industry:










The following videos have a similar format. The first two-thirds of each video discuss the outstanding technical features of the machine tool. For an ordinary person like myself, it is the last third of the video with action-packed footage that I find the most interesting.

High-tech features of specific machine tools:

CNC Engraving Machines, Laser Engraving & Cutting Machines
A beautifully-compact machine with 0.005 mm accuracy!





CNC Lathe, CNC Automatic Lathe
"Ultra-fast efficient machining"





CNC Lathe, CNC Turning Center
Heavy machining of medium carbon steel, steel alloy, and aluminum alloy
"Fast turns and guaranteed repeatable accuracy"





CNC Turning Center, CNC Turning Lathe
"For milling and complicated machining"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*China may cut spending on strategic industries
*
_Beijing originally planned to invest up to $1.5 trillion over the next five years
_
Beijing - China may rein in plans to invest heavily in seven new strategic industries, including high speed rail and wind power, scaling back cutting-edge projects for industries suffering from old-fashioned problems such as corruption and overcapacity, sources said. Beijing originally planned to invest up to $1.5 trillion over the next five years in the seven sectors, hoping they would grow into a pillar of economic growth and help shift the world's second-largest economy away from one centered on manufacturing cheap goods.

The pullback on spending stems partly from worries about corruption in the country's high-speed rail project and overcapacity concerns in the wind power sector, said two sources with ties to China's Communist Party leadership and knowledge of the plan.

"The government is now reconsidering the seven new strategic industries plan," one source said, requesting anonymity because he was not authorised to speak to reporters. "The (size of the) retrenchment is still under deliberation," the source added.

Beijing has long used infrastructure spending to generate jobs and economic activity, most recently tapping government coffers to stave off the effects of the global financial crisis.

While high rates of fixed asset investment have helped maintain strong growth, some economists, such as Nouriel Roubini, have argued that China's current levels of investment are unsustainable.

These days, China is more concerned about taming inflation and managing a mountain of debt piled up by local and provincial governments that the country's state auditor estimates at 10.7 trillion yuan ($1.65 trillion). The strategic industries cover high-end equipment manufacturing, alternative energy, biotechnology, new generation information technology, alternative fuel cars and energy-saving and environmentally friendly technologies.

Analysts welcomed the news, which could mean less borrowing by local governments and faster consolidation of sectors like wind power. "A lot of these projects are already in question because of their (debt) liability and safety standards," said Kevin Lai, an economist with Daiwa in Hong Kong. "The question that needs to be asked is: Is (investment-driven expansion) the kind of growth that China really wants?"

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2011/07/ch...0&width=962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Chinese local governments' debt risk is controllable - People's Daily Online* July 12, 2011 

Local government debt accumulated over the past few years is relatively heavy, and some risks loom as certain regions and industries are weak in repaying the debt, according to a statement released by China's State Council after a meeting held on July 6 in response to international concerns over the massive debt burden of China's local governments. The repayment of debt and follow-up financing for projects under construction should be properly conducted, according to the statement.
*
Local governments' debt burden well below warning line*

How heavy is the debt burden of China's local governments? According to a report released by the country's National Audit Office on June 27, local governments at the provincial, municipal, and county levels had amassed more than 10.7 trillion yuan of debt as of the end of 2010 and had repayment obligations for about 60 percent of the total sum. Only 54 county governments had zero debt.

The audit office has made great efforts to gain a clear picture of the debt load of local governments. In the first half of 2011, it deployed more than 40,000 auditors in the nationwide auditing of more than 79,000 local governmental agencies, 6,500 local government-backed financing vehicles, 370,000 projects and nearly 1.9 million lending agreements. It found that among the total local government debt, nearly 8.5 trillion yuan were bank loans. Certain regions had a debt ratio of more than 100 percent, and certain local governments were under heavy debt pressure from borrowing money to fund highways, hospitals, and colleges and universities,.

Will local governments be able to repay the debt exceeding 10 trillion yuan? Auditor-General Liu Jiayi said that local governments debt burden has not gone beyond their ability to pay off.

Jia Kang, director of the Research Institute for Fiscal Science under the Ministry of Science, said that according to the Maastricht Treaty, formally known as the Treaty on the European Union, the government debt-to-GDP ratio must not exceed 60 percent. Given China's huge GDP, the 10.7-trillion-yuan debt of local governments is well below the warning line.

Chinas local government debt is made up of three types of debt: debt for which local governments have repayment obligations, contingent debt that local governments may need to pay and contingent debt for which local governments have obligations to render assistance. Local governments need to repay all of the first type of debt, and only part of the second and third types of debt, both of which are contingent debt. Even if local governments need to repay all of the 10.7 trillion yuan, the debt burden, which only accounts for over 20 percent of China's GDP, will still be below the warning line.

Related specialist agencies believe the 10.7 trillion yuan of local government debt has not exceeded the market expectations and is still controllable. Cao Honghui, director of the Department of Financial Markets under the Institute of Finance and Banking of Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said that it will not cause systemic risk as long as China effectively deals with the non-standard and high-risk part.
*
Some local governments bear excessive debts*

Although the total amount of local government debt is in the security range, the government should not ignore potential risks of local government debt.

Jia said that there are at least two reasons caused the excessive debts of some local public sectors. First, the transparency of local government debt was obviously low in the past. A large number of hidden debts were formed under unspoken rules and it is difficult for related departments to obtain the statistical information on those debts in a timely fashion. Second, the social cost to pour oil on troubled waters is very high once contradictions could not be concealed.

Experts speculate that according to the current audit results, the debt ratio of 78 municipal and 99 county-level governments is more than 100 percent, accounting for nearly 20 percent and nearly 4 percent of the total number of municipal and county-level governments respectively, indicating relatively large potential risks. More than 70 percent of debts are used for railway investment and bridge and land purchase. This indicated that the assets of local governments would increase along with the increase in liabilities.

Large-scale debt is also a test to the banking industry. Bank loans accounted for nearly 80 percent of the total 10.7 trillion yuan of debt. Financial expert Ye Tan believes the default rate of the current local government debt may far exceed the previous size of banks' bad loans because banks mainly indirectly finance bad loans. Therefore, the negative impact on China's banking in the post-crisis era is far from over.

*Adopting multiple measures to reduce risk*

Effectively reducing debt risks facing local governments has topped the agenda of the central government in its efforts to rectify last years auditing problems. The State Council said during an executive meeting that the problems relating to debt repayment and follow-up financing of local government projects under construction should be handled properly under the principle of making classification management and taking different approaches to different problems.

The central government will continue to strengthen local government financing unit management. Financial institutions should actually step up risk identification and management, strictly observe borrower admittance conditions and perform review and approval procedures according to commercial principles. Illegal loan guarantee practice of local governments should firmly be banned. Meanwhile, it is necessary to research and establish a standardized borrowing and financing mechanism for local governments.

In terms of the way to address the hidden local government debt issue, Jia said that the key is how to turn "hidden rules" for local government financing practice into "transparent rules." Local government financing practice should become transparent so that it should properly dispose existing local government debt and move to avoid new ill local government financing practice.

He stressed the necessity of establishing a transparent local government financing system. The suggestions put forward by audit departments have already incorporated such contents, including the establishment of a local government bond system and the revisions to related laws and regulations. It is proposed that local governments may issue municipal government bonds that are matched with local projects so as to make local government debt transparent, under public supervision and subject to other types of supervisory systems.

In terms of local government debt management and repayment, Liu Shangxi, deputy director of the Research Institute for Fiscal Science under the Ministry of Finance, said that local governments should not only establish an overall local government debt management framework to classify, monitor and analyze various classes of local government debt but also clarify and define the relationship between financing platforms and local governments.

Ma Guangyuan, a member of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said that to eliminate China's local government debt risk, it should resolve the institutional problems related to the tax sharing system as soon as possible and reduce local governments' reliance on land use rights sales. Local governments' excessive reliance on the revenue from land use rights sales exposes that local economies cannot generate enough revenue from their real economic sectors or small and medium-sized enterprises and can only live on land use rights sales. This evidently is a vicious circle.

This article appears in print on Page 02 of the July 8, 2011 edition of People's Daily Overseas Edition, translated by People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Qinghai-Tibet Power Grid to wire 'Roof of world' - People's Daily Online* July 12, 2011






A worker takes a picture of the high-tension cable. (Xinhua/Qi Zhengji)


The construction of Qinghai-Tibet Power Grid successfully surmounted the Tanggula Mountain section, its hardest obstacle, on July 10.

*The average altitude along the lines is 4,500 meters above sea level, of which the highest place can reach to 5,300 meters. Due to harsh environmental conditions, such as low temperature, strong wind and lack of oxygen, carrying out the construction was arduous. *





Workers carry out construction tasks. (Xinhua/Qi Zhengji)

*
Qinghai-Tibet Power Grid starts from Xi'ning of Qinghai province and ends in Lhasa of Chinas Tibet, and the project is expected to be put into operation by the end of November.* Until then, Tibet will be linked to the central power grid network of China.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's forex reserves hit nearly 3.2 trillion USD - People's Daily Online* July 12, 2011

*China's foreign exchange reserves rose 30.3 percent year-on-year to hit 3.1975 trillion U.S. dollars by the end of June*, the People's Bank of China (PBOC), or the central bank, said Tuesday.






*Funds outstanding for foreign exchange in financial institutions increased 277.33 billion yuan (42.83 billion U.S. dollars) over the May to June period to hit 24.67 trillion yuan,* said the PBOC in an online statement.

*Foreign exchange reserves stood at 3.166 trillion U.S. dollars and 3.1458 trillion U.S. dollars by the end of May and April*, respectively, according to the statement.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Wow china is really doing great, well done china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Overcapacity being cut amid power shortages - People's Daily Online* July 12, 2011






*The National Energy Administration said the government would work hard to eliminate obsolete capacity in industries such as steel and cement to control excessive growth of high energy-consuming industries.* Liu Debin / For China Daily

*China will continue to phase out unneeded industrial capacity this year, with 2,255 enterprises closing facilities, while the government fights the worst power shortage in years*, a statement on the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) website said on Monday.

*Obsolete production capacity in 18 major industrial sectors - including iron, steel, coke, cement, flat glasses, paper making as well as printing and dyeing - will be eliminated*, according to the statement.

*The MIIT statement said that production capacity for 31.22 million tons of iron, 27.94 million tons of steel, 19.75 million tons of coke and 153.27 million tons of cement will be removed by the end of the year as the country continues to reduce pollution, conserve energy and upgrade industry.*

*China is facing the worst power shortage this year since 2004, while industrial power consumption is growing at 12 percent year-on-year*, according to statistics from the China Electricity Council.

Some experts say the power shortage indicates a need for additional adjustment of the country's economic structure, arguing that the rising demand for electricity is due mainly to the operation of heavy industries with low energy efficiency.

The National Energy Administration (NEA) said the government will work hard to eliminate obsolete capacity in industries such as steel and cement to control excessive growth of high energy-consuming industries.

*China's electricity consumption in the first five months of this year rose 12 percent year-on-year to 1.85 trillion kilowatt-hours (kWh), while about 887 billion kWh of electricity, or 48 percent, was consumed by heavy industries with low energy efficiency, such as the power, chemical, building material, steel and nonferrous metal industries*, according to the NEA.

These energy-intensive sectors have contributed 5.1 percent of the total growth rate.
*
The government should do more to conserve energy by eliminating the capacity, because power shortages can be resolved only in the long term when China's development shifts to a more energy-efficient model,* Lin Weibin, deputy director with the Chinese Energy and Strategic Resources Research Center of Beijing Normal University, previously said in a Xinhua News Agency report.

*To meet the central government's target of conserving energy and reducing emissions* in the period of the 11th Five Year Plan (2005-2010), *many factories were shut down, cut off electricity or reduced production last year.*

Since the beginning of this year, however, China has witnessed a sudden revival of the production of the heavy industries.

*Power consumption in the iron and steel industry grew 14 percent during the first four months of this year from one year earlier*, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's GDP up 9.6 pct in H1 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011

*China's economy expanded by 9.6 percent year-on-year in the first half of 2011*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Wednesday.

*Gross domestic product (GDP) rose by 9.5 percent in the second quarter, tapering off slightly from the 9.7-percent growth posted in the first quarter*, NBS spokesman Sheng Laiyun told a press conference.






*According to preliminary statistics, the country's GDP reached 20.446 trillion yuan (3.146 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first six months*, Sheng said.

He noted* the country's economic performance was "generally good" and had developed according to macro-economic regulation in the first half.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's largest typhoon shelter opens in Xiamen - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011

*China's largest typhoon shelter opened Monday in southeastern city of Xiamen in Fujian Province, offering free food, accommodation and medical care for fishermen trapped by typhoons and tropical storms,* local authorities said Tuesday.






*The three-story shelter is located at a harbor's north embankment of Xiamen's Gaoqi area, covering an area of 3,295 square meters. The construction is an arcade, and the first floor's space is used for a parking area that can accommodate dozens of large vehicles.*

*The second floor is a shelter that can hold 3,000 to 4,000 people*. The shelter has medical rooms, storage areas, dining rooms and offices. LCD TVs broadcast weather reports, especially those concerning typhoons.

*The third floor is equipped to monitor weather conditions.*

*The shelter has signed a medical-support agreement with medical hygiene institutions.* According to the agreement, the institutions will send medical teams and medicine to the center.

*Fujian Province and nearby provinces of Zhejiang, Guangdong and Hainan are more likely to be hit by typhoons and tropical storms in summer, causing major threats to boats, ships and fishermen's lives.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China promises 4 million units of affordable housing in 2011 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011

*China's central government has ordered local governments to start building 10 million affordable houses before October and to complete 4 million of the total by the end of the year*, according to information from a recent meeting on promoting affordable housing nationwide. 






*It was noted at the meeting that the central government's funds for the construction of affordable housing must not be appropriated, and local governments must increase their capital-raising efforts to ensure there is enough funding*. Furthermore, *they should take effective measures to accelerate the construction of certain projects, to complete their tasks on schedule, to combat corruption while ensuring the quality and safety of affordable housing.*

According to sources, *the current lack of supporting funds is still the main difficulty during the construction of affordable housing projects in various places, especially in some places with weak financial resources.*

As the quota of affordable housing projects has increased year by year, a considerable portion of lands for the construction of affordable houses come from land expropriation in various places. In particular, land expropriation has become more difficult after the implementation of the "Regulation on the Expropriation of and Compensation for Houses on State-owned Land" at the beginning of 2011, which affected the construction of affordable housing projects and the progress of urban shantytown reconstruction to a certain degree. In addition, housing construction costs have also significantly increased.

*Qi Ji, deputy minister of the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, proposed six requirements regarding how to promote and ensure the fully operation of affordable housing projects in 2011, including making sure to complete the construction mission in 2011; collecting funds through multiple channels and timely issuance of funds; accelerating the implementation of projects in accordance with plans; ensuring the construction quality of projects; conscientiously strengthening the management of affordable houses, and sincerely formulating the 12th Five-Year Plan for affordable housing.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's retail sales of consumer goods up 16.8 pct in H1 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011 

China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 16.8 percent year-on-year in the first half of this year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced on Wednesday.






Source: Xinhua

*China's fixed asset investment up 25.6 pct in H1 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011

China's fixed asset investment rose 25.6 percent year-on-year to 12.4567 trillion yuan (1.925 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first half of this year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced on Wednesday.






Source: Xinhua

*China's CPI rises 5.4 pct in H1 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011 

China's consumer price index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation, rose 5.4 percent year-on-year in the first half of this year, the National Bureau of Statistics said Wednesday.






Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

grey boy 2 said:


> *China promises 4 million units of affordable housing in 2011 - People's Daily Online* July 13, 2011
> 
> *China's central government has ordered local governments to start building 10 million affordable houses before October and to complete 4 million of the total by the end of the year*, according to information from a recent meeting on promoting affordable housing nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was noted at the meeting that the central government's funds for the construction of affordable housing must not be appropriated, and local governments must increase their capital-raising efforts to ensure there is enough funding*. Furthermore, *they should take effective measures to accelerate the construction of certain projects, to complete their tasks on schedule, to combat corruption while ensuring the quality and safety of affordable housing.*
> 
> According to sources, *the current lack of supporting funds is still the main difficulty during the construction of affordable housing projects in various places, especially in some places with weak financial resources.*
> 
> As the quota of affordable housing projects has increased year by year, a considerable portion of lands for the construction of affordable houses come from land expropriation in various places. In particular, land expropriation has become more difficult after the implementation of the "Regulation on the Expropriation of and Compensation for Houses on State-owned Land" at the beginning of 2011, which affected the construction of affordable housing projects and the progress of urban shantytown reconstruction to a certain degree. In addition, housing construction costs have also significantly increased.
> 
> *Qi Ji, deputy minister of the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, proposed six requirements regarding how to promote and ensure the fully operation of affordable housing projects in 2011, including making sure to complete the construction mission in 2011; collecting funds through multiple channels and timely issuance of funds; accelerating the implementation of projects in accordance with plans; ensuring the construction quality of projects; conscientiously strengthening the management of affordable houses, and sincerely formulating the 12th Five-Year Plan for affordable housing.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online


 
There needs to be enough houses as current working people gets older. I'm getting that's the main reason for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

It is a dangerous time, the world needs a currency that it can have confidence in , it needs more than one single reserve currency - one would like to see greater efforts to establish the framework to enable international business denominated in Renmimbi/Yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Tibet completes first expressway - People's Daily Online* July 14, 201

*Tibet has finished building its first expressway, a 38-km long, four-lane road linking Lhasa's city center with Gonggar Airport in the neighboring Shannan Prefecture*, the local government said.

*The toll-free expressway will halve the travel time from downtown Lhasa to the airport to 30 minutes.*

Construction of the expressway began in April 2009 and was completed in early July, *11 months ahead of schedule.*

The exact time of its opening remains unknown.






The expressway starts at the Lhasa Railway Station and runs along the southern bank of the Lhasa River.

*The 1.59 billion yuan (246 million U.S. dollars) expressway allows vehicles to drive at 80 to 120 km per hour, and its lighting is fueled by solar energy.*

*The new expressway will ease traffic pressure on a section of the No. 318 national highway that has traffic jams year rou*nd.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's fiscal revenue up 31.2% in H1 - People's Daily Online* July 14, 2011 

The Ministry of Finance (MOF) said on Thursday that *the country's fiscal revenue rose 31.2 percent year-on-year to 5.69 trillion yuan (875.5 billion U.S. dollars) in the first half of this year.*

*In June alone, fiscal revenue reached 1.01 trillion yuan, up 27.6 percent from a year earlier*, the ministry said in a statement on its website.

The ministry attributed the fast growth of revenue in the first six months mainly to the country's economic growth and higher prices.

*China's economy expanded at 9.6 percent year-on-year in the first half of this year, with the growth rate at 9.5 percent in the second quarter*, the National Bureau of Statistics said Wednesday.

The consumer price index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation, rose 5.4 percent from a year earlier in the first half, with the growth rate accelerated to a three-year high of 6.4 percent in June.

The ministry said *the growth of fiscal revenue will slow in the second half of this year due to moderating economic expansion and the higher exemption threshold for individual income *tax.

*Fiscal revenue in China includes taxes, administrative fees and other sources of government income, such as fines, and income from state-owned assets.*

*The country's fiscal spending grew 31.4 percent from a year earlier in the first six months with an expenditure of 4.44 trillion yu*an, according to MOF. *The expenditure for June was 1.08 trillion yuan, up 33.1 percent*, it said.

*According to the MOF statement, 576 billion yuan was spent on social security and employment, up 40.5 percent, while 612.8 billion yuan went to education, up 27.8 percent. Medical services used 245.5 billion yuan from January to June, up 61.4 percent year-on-year*.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Wind power companies breaking into foreign markets - People's Daily Online* July 14, 2011

* China's wind power companies are finding their way into overseas markets, where fierce competition has previously limited their presence, usually by acquiring existing projects or investing in joint venture efforts.*






*China Longyuan Power Group Corp (CLPG), the world's third-largest wind power operator by installed capacity, took its first step overseas by acquiring the rights to develop a 100 megawatt (mW) project in Ontario, Canada on Wednesday from Farm Owned Power (Melancthon) Ltd.*

*The deal, costing 1.68 billion yuan ($260 million), will give Longyuan, the new energy operation arm of State-owned China Guodian Corp, a 20-year contract to supply electricity to the local grid. This arrangement will generate an estimated 12 percent return on the investment,* according to the company.

The project is scheduled for completion in 24 months.

*The deal will also give United Power Technology Co, the wind turbine maker affiliated with China Guodian, entry to the overseas market by supplying turbines to the project.*

Separately, *the largest domestic maker of wind turbines, Sinovel Wind Energy Group, said on July 5 that it will build a 1000 mW wind farm in Ireland jointly with a local company, Mainstream Renewable Power Ltd. Sinovel will provide generation equipment.*

*Sinovel also signed an agreement with Public Power Corp SA, Greece's largest electricity producer, in April to build a 200mW to 300 mW wind park and to explore the development of an offshore wind farm.*

*China, the world's largest wind power market by installed capacity, had sold only 13 wind turbines abroad by the end of 2010*, according the China Wind Energy Association.





*
The new strategies being used by Chinese wind power companies to enter foreign markets coincides with some Western companies' plans to expand in China.*

Gamesa, a Spanish wind turbine maker, relies on partnerships with State-owned wind farm developers to expand in China.

The company has reached agreements with major wind farm developers including CLPG itself and China Resources Power Holdings Co Ltd and China Datang Corp Renewable Power Co Ltd to co-develop wind projects, which could mean supply contracts totaling 900 mW.

*Domestic wind power companies are also looking off China's own shores to grow*, as the country plans to start large-scale development of coastal wind farms.

*China will develop 5 gigawatts (gW) of offshore wind capacity during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period.* There are now just a few pilot projects in this sector.

*Longyuan said it aims to garner 20 percent to 30 percent of the offshore market during the plan period.*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

China first-half fiscal surplus at $193 billion - Yahoo! News

BEIJING (Reuters) - China posted a fiscal surplus of 1.25 trillion yuan ($193.3 billion) in the first half of the year as steady economic growth and rising prices lifted government revenues, the Ministry of Finance said on Thursday.
The surplus, equal to about 6.1 percent of China's gross domestic product from January to June, is well above Beijing's target for a full-year fiscal deficit of 2 percent of GDP.
That said, Beijing normally accumulates a fiscal surplus in the first three quarters of a year before accelerating spending at year-end to pull the annual budget into the red.
National fiscal revenues in June rose 28 percent from a year ago to 1.01 trillion yuan, compared with May's 34 percent increase and April's 27 percent gain.
For the first six months of the year, revenues rose 31 percent to 5.69 trillion yuan compared with the same period in 2010; spending also climbed 31 percent to 4.4 trillion yuan from a year earlier.
The ministry attributed the fast growth in revenues to the economy's sound performance in the first-half of the year, rising producer and consumer prices, import taxes carried over from last year, and the inclusion of some off-budget items.
But it noted revenue growth could ease in coming months as the economic growth gently slows and as China reforms its income tax system.
National fiscal expenditures in June rose 33 percent from a year earlier to 1.08 trillion yuan, the ministry said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Largest Lingnan Immigrant Settlement begins to be built in Shaanxi - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011 






Fu Min, a woman of the Qiang ethnic minority, watches the introduction of the immigrant settlement with her colleague. (Xinhua/Li Dehua)

Construction began on Ningqiang Erdaohe Settlement, the largest Lingnan Immigrant Settlement in Shaanxi, on July 14.

*According to the Shannan Relocation and Resettlement Plan, investments in the project total 110 billion yuan, and 2.4 million people will be resettled from 2011 to 2020. The size will exceed the Three Gorges migrants.*





Villagers from Erdaohe Village build an embankment for the immigrant settlement in Hanzhong, Shaanxi. (Xinhua/Li Dehua)

*The settlement can accommodate more than 8,000 residents and will be completed before the end of October 2011. The main functions of the settlement are to support the poor and provide shelter for people who live in areas prone to geologic hazards.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's economy slows to restore endurance - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011

China's GDP grew nearly 10 percent in the first half of the year compared to the same period of last year. Meanwhile, its Consumer Price Index grew more than 5 percent from a year earlier, according to statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics on July 13.






Industry insiders believe that China's economic growth slowed slightly because certain macro-regulation policies took effect. Currently, the country's economy is shifting from fast growth driven by stimulus policies to self-driven, healthy development.

*Fast economic growth due to stimulus policies*

The NBS estimated that China's GDP reached more than 20.4 trillion yuan in the first half of 2011, up nearly 10 percent from a year earlier at comparable prices. Specifically speaking, the growth was 9.7 percent in the first quarter and 9.5 percent in the second quarter.

Sheng Laiyun, director of the Department of Comprehensive Statistics and spokesman for the NBS, said that despite declines in certain economic indicators for the first half of the year, the overall economic performance of China was good. The Chinese economy is shifting from fast growth driven by policy to self-driven, healthy development.

Guo Tianyong, a professor at the School of Finance under the Central University of Finance and Economics, said in an interview that after the global financial crisis, China had no choice but to introduce a stimulus plan to support economic recovery. It should be noted that stimulating the economy is not in line with the direction of China's economic reform, he said.

The stimulus plan used too much money, making it difficult for the government to curb inflation, Guo said. In order to reduce inflation and accelerate economic restructuring, China should phase out economic stimulus policies, encourage enterprises to conduct innovation to increase the effective supply of products and follow the self-propelled economic development pattern, he said.

*China's economy cannot always run at an accelerated speed*

The NBS statistics showed that China's retail sales of consumer goods witnessed steady growth in the first half of the year, but the growth in the sales of products related to the automotive and real estate industries slowed. Vehicle sales rose 15 percent in the past six months, a growth rate of 22.1 percentage points lower than that of the same period last year. The growth in the sales of furniture was 30 percent, 8.5 percentage points lower than last year. The growth in the sales of household appliances as well as audio and video equipment was nearly 22 percent, 7.3 percentage points lower than last year.

"Some major economic indices declined in the second quarter of 2011. It was mainly caused by the active readjustments and controls and also a normal reaction after the stimulus policies were withdrawn from the market," Sheng said.

Sheng said that after the subsidy policy for automobile sales was cancelled and the automobile-purchasing limitation policy was launched in some cities, the growth rate of the sales volume of the automobiles above the limitation has decreased by more than 20 percent in 2011 compared to the same period of 2010. The readjustments and controls on real estate have also affected the sales of related products, and the sales volumes of furniture, construction materials, decoration materials and others have all had an obvious decline compared to the same period of 2010.

"It is the normal reaction after the stimulus policies were withdrawn. It is similar to a long-distance runner. A long-distance runner could not always run at his top speed and sometimes must slow down to gather strength for the rest of course."

Lian Ping, Chief Economist of the Communication Bank of China, said, "China's economic growth rate decreased smoothly from 9.7 percent in the first quarter to 9.5 percent in the second quarter of 2011. The macroscopic readjustments and controls have shown their preliminary effects."

But Lian also said that the 9.6 percent GDP growth rate of the first half of 2011 is a little higher than the market expectation. Factors, such as electricity shortages, a weakening purchasing managers index and asset price adjustments, had led to market concerns about the second quarter's data, but the 9.5 percent GDP growth rate of the second quarter indicates that the economic slow-down is quite smooth.

*Guo also beliEndogenous growth power remains strong*

"Judging from the current and future situation, China's economic growth remains relatively strong, and the risk of rapid decline in economic growth is relatively small," Sheng said, when answering questions of reporters.

Sheng said that first, in regard to investments, as 2011 is the beginning of the 12th Five-Year Plan, the investment enthusiasm in various areas is relatively high. The local investment growth rate stood at more than 28 percent, which is a relatively high figure. The growth rate of private investments stood at nearly 34 percent in the first half of 2011, which is significantly higher than the average growth rate of national fixed assets, indicating that the market investment growth is relatively fast.

Furthermore, the income of urban and rural residents continued to increase in the first half of 2011, which will also increase the consumption strength of residents. Meanwhile, the social security and consumption environment continues to improve, which will also promote consumption.

Although China's export growth rate dropped by a relatively wide margin, the 20 percent export growth rate is still not a low figure because the base number of 2010 was relatively high and China's trade surplus reached 44.9 billion yuan in the first half of 2011. Therefore, China's exports continue to increase steadily. As China is in the acceleration phase of industrialization and urbanization, the power and growth space of the troika are still relatively large. In addition, structural adjustments and the transformation of development patterns in various places, including the acceleration of the pace of industrial upgrading, will also continue to give new vitality and driving force to the economic growth.

"Economic structural adjustments will bring greater space to allow China's economy to get on a healthier development track. The Chinese government should implement certain preferential policies to cultivate strategic emerging industries in order to stimulate business innovation. Some state-owned monopoly-type fields should also be further opened to private capital," Guo said.

Lian predicts that China's economy will further slightly decline in the second half of 2011. "In the second half of 2011, China's investment will not obviously slow down because the affordable housing construction will be further accelerated, and the level of consumption will slightly increase. In the first half of 2011, the rigid demand of the automotive industry and real estate was restricted by the macroscopic readjustment and control, which will be released if housing and car prices show slight decline in the second half of 2011," Lian said.

*He also predicts that China's GDP growth will reach nearly 10 percent in 2011.*

By Ye Xiaonan from People's Daily Overseas Edition, translated by People's Daily Online.eves that the monetary policies, under the dense macroeconomic readjustments and controls, took restraining the inflation as its foothold in the first half of 2011. From the data, it could be seen that the economy has fallen back a little bit. It will alleviate the concerns about a possible hard landing and stagflation of China's economy. It is expected that, in the second half of 2011, China will continue its steady monetary polices, price-control mechanisms will have more room to play their role, and interest rates will also be raised once or twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*Shanghai ranked sixth on financial center list - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011





According to the Xinhua-Dow Jones International Financial Centers Development Index, which ranks financial centers worldwide, Shanghai moved up two places from last year to No 6. (China Daily Photo)

*A recently released financial index ranks Shanghai as the world's No 6 financial center, two positions behind Hong Kong.*

Experts said mature market regulations and more diversified investment channels are necessary to boost the city's competitiveness.

*It is the second year that the Xinhua-Dow Jones International Financial Centers Development Index (IFCD Index) has been published, and Shanghai moved up two spots from last year, surpassing Paris and Frankfurt. Beijing was ranked 14th and Shenzhen was 21st*.

The traditional financial centers of New York, London and Tokyo remained in the top three positions in this year's list.

Michael Petronella, president of the Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME) Group Index Services LLC, said *he believed the results clearly reflect China's growing economic prominence on the world stage.*

*In 2010, China overtook Japan as the world's second-largest economy. Goldman Sachs predicted that at its current rate of growth, China will dethrone the United States as the world's largest economy by 2027*, and PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) said *it could happen as early as 2020, Petronella said.*

*"The capital market, particularly the stock market in Shanghai, will become the largest in the world soon,"* said Jiao Ran, director of the economic information editorial department of Xinhua News Agency.

*"The ranking mirrors the status quo of the world's major financial centers, particularly as the top three positions are still held by the traditional financial centers,"* said Liu Shengjun, deputy director of the Lujiazui International Finance Research Center, which is affiliated with the China Europe International Business School.

*"I agree with most of the index except for Tokyo's position," Lu Hongjun, president of Shanghai Institute of International Finance, told China Daily. "Owing to Japan's current economic status, its internationalization, and the recent earthquake and nuclear emergency, Tokyo is much less prominent in the global financial market,"* said Lu.

Lu said Shanghai's rise is in line with the city's achievements over the past year.

Qi Xiaozhai, director of the Shanghai Commercial Economic Research Center, said that* the city's efforts to build a global financial center and shipping hub have been recognized by the world.*

However,* he warned that the city is still a long way from challenging the dominance of the traditional financial hubs. "Shanghai should improve many sectors such as trade, industry, service, and education,"* he said.
*
"In addition, market supervision and transparency still lags far behind some Western markets,"* said Liu of the Lujiazui International Finance Research Center.

*The list comprises 45 international financial centers. The top 10 are New York, London, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore, Shanghai, Paris, Frankfurt, Sydney and Amsterdam.*

On the basis of 66 indicators and 2,073 questionnaires, the IFCD Index chose 45 famous financial cities as samples, and set up a comprehensive evaluation system. The objective indicator system rates international financial centers by five aspects - the financial market, growth and development, industrial support, service and the general environment.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Lhasa completes first wastewater treatment plant - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011 






*Construction of the first wastewater treatment plant in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibetan Autonomous Region, was completed Thursda*y, according to local authorities.

*The plant, located at the junction of the Lhasa and Doilung rivers, is designed to treat 50,000 tonnes of wastewater every day*, said Gesang Puncog, director of the city's housing and urban-rural development bureau.

*The project cost 122 million yuan (about 18.9 million U.S. dollars), and was funded by the Chinese central government*, Gesang Puncog said.
*
"We didn't have many examples to learn from in terms of building a wastewater treatment plant at such high altitude, with so low air pressures, low temperatures and scarcity of oxygen, such as Lhasa," *he said.

After five years' planning, the construction of the plant started last April, he said, *adding that in the past, the wastewater in Lhasa was discharged into rivers without being treated.*

*According to Gesang Puncog, the plant will be expanded in the future. By 2020, the daily wastewater treatment capacity of the plant will reach 180,000 tonnes,* he said.





A staff member checks the sewage treatment process at the first sewage treatment plant in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 14, 2011. (Xinhua/Wen Tao)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

*China announces new rare earth export quotas - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011 

*The Ministry of Commerce (MOC) on Thursday announced the second batch of rare earth export quotas for this year, totaling 15,738 tonnes.*





*The Secret Ingredients of Everything
From smart phones to hybrid vehicles to cordless power drills, devices we all desire are made with a pinch of rare earthsexotic elements that right now come mostly from China.*

The quotas almost doubled the corresponding second batch of rare earth export caps last year, which stood at 7,976 tonnes.

*Twenty-six rare earth producers will share the quotas*, according to a table posted on the MOC website.

Baotou Iron and Steel (Group) Co., Ltd. (Baogang Group), a mining giant based in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, got the largest export quota of rare earth, or 3,220 tonnes, followed by China Minmetals Corp. (China Minmetals) with a quota of 1,327 tonnes.

*The MOC set the first batch of rare earth export quotas for this year at 14,446 tonnes.*

*China's rare earth sales currently account for more than 90 percent of the global total. However, decades of excessive exploitation have resulted in its reserves falling to about one-third of the world's total from about 85 percent in the 1990s.*

Meanwhile, *the country has suffered serious environmental damage due to rare earth mining.*
*
To control the environmental damages,* the Chinese government has announced various policies, including suspending the issuance of new licenses for rare earth prospecting and mining, imposing production caps and export quotas and announcing tougher environmental standards.

*The measures, however, have sparked complaints from major rare earth consumers such as the United States and Japan.*

*WTO Article 20 allows its members to impose export restrictions for reasons such as conservation of exhaustible natural resources if such a restriction is made effective in conjunction with restrictions on domestic production or consumption.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*China, EU to seek bilateral investment treaty - People's Daily Online* July 15, 2011 





Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming (L) shakes hands with EU Trade Commissioner Karel De Gucht at a press conference after the 25th meeting of joint economic and trade commission between China and European Union in Beijing, capital of China, July 14, 2011. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

*China and the European Union (EU) have agreed to negotiate a bilateral investment treaty*, said China's Minister of Commerce Chen Deming on Thursday.

He made the remarks during a joint briefing in Beijing with the visiting EU Trade Commissioner Karel De Gucht.

The minister said the* two sides discussed a wide range of issues including investment, trade and intellectual property rights (IPR).*

*The EU expressed concern over China's compulsory certification regulations, export credits and exports of raw materials. China stated its views on high tech trade and registration of traditional herbal medicine. China also expressed grave concern over the EU's recent trade remedy measures particularly anti-subsidy duties,* said Chen.

*The EU is China's largest trading partner. China is the EU's fastest-rising export destination. Last year, bilateral trade reached 480 billion U.S. dollars. In the first half of this year, bilateral trade grew 21.3 percent from a year ago with EU exports to China increasing 13percentage points faster than China's exports to the EU*.

*The EU Trade Commissioner said a more open EU-China market will benefit both sides. He welcomed China's moves in promoting technological innovation *and looked forward to further cooperation particularly regarding raw materials, IPR and government procurement. 





Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming speaks at a press conference after the 25th meeting of joint economic and trade commission between China and European Union in Beijing, capital of China, July 14, 2011. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

China races to the bottom of the ocean - Telegraph

"*China races to the bottom of the ocean*
By Malcolm Moore, Shanghai
6:00PM BST 15 Jul 2011

*China has launched a major new mission to explore the deep seas, building the only manned submersible in the world capable of navigating the ocean floor at 7,000m (23,000ft) below sea level.*





Jiaolong submarine

Over the weekend, the 26ft-long Jiaolong submersible, named after a shape-shifting water dragon from Chinese mythology, will attempt to dive to 5,000m (16,404ft) in the Pacific Ocean to the south east of Hawaii.

*If it succeeds, the titanium-hulled vessel will attempt to become the world's current deepest-diving submersible by dropping to 7,000m below sea level.*

The craft's three crew members, Tang Jialing, Fu Wentao and Ye Cong, have trained for years for the dive, even taking a series of dives in Alvin, the American deep sea submersible, in 2005.

The only expedition which has ever gone deeper was the dive of the Trieste bathyscaphe in 1960, a 7ft-wide sphere with 5-inch thick steel walls that dropped to the bottom of Challenger Deep, the lowest point of the Pacific's Mariana trench. The Trieste was unable however to navigate on the bottom.

The Trieste, which resembled an underwater hot-air balloon, took Jacques Piccard, the son of its inventor, and Don Walsh, a US naval officer, to 10,916m (35,814ft) below the surface, despite one of its outer window panes cracking under pressure. The men reported back that they had spotted soles and flounders flapping in the ooze at the bottom.

The Jiaolong would "take the international community by surprise", according to Li Haiqing, a spokesman for China's State Oceanic Administration. All the details about its 47-day mission, however, have been classified as state secrets.

Another sign of China's growing scientific ambition, the Jiaolong was conceived as part of the 863 programme, a well-funded national high-technology plan that also helped to build China's Shenzhou spacecraft.

While the Jiaolong's current mission is purely scientific, the Chinese government is hoping its new ability to explore the deep will put it in prime position to explore and extract vast deposits of metals, including gold, copper and zinc, that lie in the sea bed.

China has already signed a deal with the International Seabed Authority (ISA) to map an area of 30,000 sq miles of the Pacific, according to Jin Jiancai, secretary general of the China Ocean Mineral Resources Research and Development department.

"With permits from the ISA, China will be able to explore minerals and other resources for commercial purposes in this area once the technology matures," Mr Jin said. The ISA regulates mining in international waters and is currently considering applications to hunt for minerals from China and Russia as well as Nauru and Tonga, which are sponsoring private mining companies.

Wang Pinxian, the head of the State Laboratory of Marine Geology at Tongji university, said China's limited natural resources, and its thirst for everything from oil to copper to coal, had led it to start considering ocean mining. "One project, a gas exploration mission in the South China Sea has already been decided," he said.

*The Jiaolong has already dived to more than 3,600m in the South China Sea last year, where it planted a small Chinese flag in the sea bed with a robotic arm*, despite territorial disputes between China and other South East Asian countries over who has sovereignty over the waters."





A Chinese submersible -- a small submarine that relies on a support vessel -- places the national flag on the seafloor in the South China Sea on June 29, 2010. According to the New York Times, this mission signaled Beijing's intention to take regional lead in exploring remote and inaccessible parts of the ocean floor, which are rich in oil, minerals and other resources.

The submersible -- named *Jiaolong*, after a mythical sea dragon -- has successfully reached 3,759 meters beneath sea level during a manned test. It is designed to dive to a depth of 7,000 meters. (Photo credit: ChinaFotoPress/Getty Images. Caption credit: _Foreign Policy_ editorial researcher Philip Walker.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance

*Iran and China ink agreements totaling $4 billion​*

TEHRAN: Iran and China on Saturday signed a series of agreements worth $4 billion (2.8 billion euros) for infrastructure projects as part of a broader bid to boost trade volume between the two nations, Iranian state media reported.

The bilateral agreements span cooperation in water, mining, energy and industrial sectors.

As part of a $500 million (354 million euros) deal, China agreed to provide Iran with 60 energy recovery incinerators, which are to be installed within a year in major cities and in Iran&#8217;s northern tourism hub along the Caspian sea.

China also pledged to boosts its imports of Iranian mineral products, state TV reported.

Iran&#8217;s Vice President Mohammad Javad Mohammadi-Zadeh told the television that China was Iran&#8217;s leading economic partner, with last year&#8217;s trade volume reaching $30 billion (21 billion euros).

The agreements were signed during a visit by He Guoqiang, a senior executive of the Chinese Communist Party, who heads a delegation visiting Iran.

He was received by Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.

&#8220;The main objective is to quickly bring our economic and trade exchanges to $100 billion,&#8221; Ahmadinejad said during Saturday&#8217;s meeting, according to his website.

&#8220;China, with a strategic vision, wants to strengthen its cooperation with Iran, because it is in the interest of both nations as well as regional countries,&#8221; He Guoqiang was quoted as saying by the website.

China&#8217;s ambassador to Tehran told IRNA recently that bilateral trade would reach $40 billion (28 billion euros) this year.

China and Iran have become major economic partners in recent years, partly thanks to the withdrawal of Western companies in line with sanctions against the Islamic republic over its contentious nuclear drive.

Beijing, which now buys about 20 per cent of Iranian crude, opposes the policy of the United States and its European allies seeking to strengthen UN sanctions against Iran, which they believe is seeking nuclear weapons.

Tehran denies this, saying its nuclear programme is purely for peaceful objectives.


Iran and China ink agreements totaling $4 billion | Business | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

*China hails WTO ruling against EU duties on Chinese steel fasteners - People's Daily Online* July 17, 2011

*The Ministry of Commerce (MOC) on Saturday welcomed the World Trade Organization ruling that the European Union (EU) is illegally taxing Chinese steel fasteners.*

*It is of great significance and will help Chinese enterprises enjoy better competitive conditions in the international market including the EU*, said an unidentified official of the MOC Treaty and Law Department in a statement on its website.

*"This is not only a victory for Chinese industry but for the WTO rules as well," the official said.*

*The ruling has reinforced the confidence of WTO members in the WTO rules and the multilateral trading system*, the official said.

The ruling from the WTO's appellate body on Friday said the EU isn't complying with international commerce rules by imposing anti-dumping duties on the fasteners from China.

*The WTO ruled the EU's single duty requirements and practices are discriminatory and violated WTO rules.*

It said the* EU isn't calculating them fairly as it takes China as a single exporter, instead of treating the companies individually.*

*For a long time, the EU has been requiring Chinese exporters* to prove they meet with the "single duty" requirements in responding to anti-dumping cases.

*The EU imposed anti-dumping duties of 26.5 to 85 percent on fasteners from China for five years in January 2009*.

*China is the world's biggest producer of screws, nuts, bolts and washers, while the EU is its major market.*

The WTO set up an expert panel on Oct. 23, 2009 after China initiated the WTO case on July 31, 2009, saying anti-dumping measures taken by the EU against the import of Chinese steel fasteners violated WTO trade rules.

The WTO ruled on Dec. 3 last year that the EU anti-dumping duties are discriminatory and violate global commerce rules.

*The EU appealed on March 25 this year. China appealed further on March 30 on the remaining problems that did not win support from the expert panel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

*RMB internationalization well underway - People's Daily Online* July 18, 2011 

*2011 marks the 10th anniversary of Chinas accession to the WTO and the second anniversary of the official launch of cross-border RMB trade settlement. The country has made rapid progress in opening up in the past 10 years, and foreign trade has become the largest driving force behind its economic growth. Based on strong worldwide demand for Chinese products, the internationalization of the RMB is well underway*. 






*Solid foundation laid for RMB internationalization*

*"This is a historic breakthrough. When you look back at the cross-border RMB trade settlement some time later, you will find that this moment is destined to be recorded in history," *economist Xie Guozhong said in July 2009 when the People's Bank of China, the country's central bank, announced a trial run of cross-border RMB trade settlement.

*Cross-border Renminbi trade settlement has witnessed explosive growth in just two years and has expanded to 144 countries and regions, laying a solid foundation for the RMB internationalization.*

Li Bo, director of the Monetary Policy Department under the People's Bank of China, said that *China has made considerable progress in the internationalization of the RMB in the past two years. First, total cross-border RMB transactions hit 500 billion yuan in 2010, accounting for about 2 percent of China's total export and import volume. Such transactions reached 530 billion yuan in the first four months of this year alone, more than the total for all of 2010.*

Second, a pilot RMB cross-border investment and financing program has been launched, with the scale reaching 19 billion yuan. Third, foreign companies make direct investments in China using the RMB. Furthermore, *China has signed currency swap deals with a number of its trading partners, introduced the RMB backflow policy and fostered the development of the RMB business in Hong Kong. So far, China has signed currency swap deals with South Korea, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Malaysia, Belarus, Indonesia, Argentina, Iceland and Singapore involving a total of 803.5 billion yuan or more than 120 billion U.S. dollars. *

*Hong Kong as the Laboratory for Shanghai*

The Chinese government is promoting the international use of RMBs in the offshore market of Hong Kong as a laboratory to test how the RMB is received internationally and what this implies for local markets. The use of Hong Kong is significant because it gives China the opportunity to internationalise its currency gradually, by feeling the stones under its feet, without compromising the stability of its own mainland markets. Contrary to common understanding, Hong Kong can make the RMB international without the necessary step of making it first fully convertible. In this regard, Hong Kong can become to China what the London offshore Eurodollar market was to the US dollar in the 1960s. During that period the US had certain capital controls, but this did not stop the greenback from increasing its share in international business transactions. While the Chinese firewalls are in place, the Chinese government wants to use the extra time that it has until 2020 to develop Shanghais financial centre in order to cope in the future with the full convertibility of the RMB. In this regard, the experience gained from the circuit created through Hong Kong is of great value (see Figure 4).

*Figure 4. The RMBs circular loop through Hong Kong* (taken from Lamba, 2010)





*In general, the Hong Kong experience will quicken the pace of opening up Chinas mainland capital market and capital account convertibility. Following this logic*, in August 2010 the PBoC has opened for the first time the interbank bond market in mainland China to a limited number of foreign investors, in another pilot programme of great significance.


*Risk control*

*Preventing huge imports, exports of speculative capital*

While the cross-border flow of the RMB is strengthening, Chairman of the China Banking Regulatory Commission Liu Mingkang said that China should prevent the possible negative impacts caused by huge imports and exports of speculative capital. Some countries have adopted the Unremunerated Reserve Requirement and some have started to collect income taxes of foreign investments or financial transaction taxes. These methods or measures are all very good for China to use for reference.

An official from China's central bank said that *in order for the RMB to "go global," the steady growth of China's economy and comprehensive national strength must be the foundation, and while China maintains steady policies and improves its macro-economic management capacity, it must prevent radical changes to its economy.*

*The official emphasizes that the internationalization of the RMB must be greatly supported by reforms of domestic economic systems*. "For example, the reform of the RMB Capital Account Liberalization must be promoted in an orderly fashion. If capital and demand are restrained in all aspects, the development will be certainly slow. Under the current conditions, the choice between RMB and foreign currencies should not be decided by administrative policies but should be decided by economic entities according to their will and interests."

*Steadily achieving RMB internationalization in three steps*

The remarks made by China's National Council for Social Security Funds Chairman Dai Xianglong during the "Second Global Think Tank Summit" hosted by the China Center for International Economic Exchanges have attracted widespread attention. He said, *"China's GDP and foreign exchange reserves account for 10 percent and one third of the world's total respectively, and China is the world's largest financial creditor country, so that China's RMB will naturally become an international currency. This will benefit not only China but also the improvement in the global monetary system."*

*He said that the internationalization of the RMB could be divided into three steps.* The first step is to make the RMB an international trade settlement currency based on the convertibility of RMB on the current accounts. The second step is to turn the RMB into an investment currency by allowing certified investors at home and abroad to jointly promote the two-way flows of the RMB. The third step is to achieve the internationalization of the RMB and turn the RMB into an international reserve currency.

Li Daokui, an adviser to the Chinese central bank, recently said in an article, *"The strategic objective of the internationalization of the RMB is to enhance the international status of the Chinese economy, improve the stability of the world economy and benefit the Chinese economy during the process. The internationalization of the RMB will perhaps become a grand trend for the world economy over the next decade as well as a major development trend for China over the second decade after its accession into the World Trade Organization."*

By Tian Li, reporter with People's Daily Overseas Edition, translated by People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*China-ASEAN trade sees 25 percent bump in first half of 2011 - People's Daily Online* July 18, 2011 

*In the first half of 2011, the aggregate bilateral trade volume between China and ASEN totaled 171.1 billion U.S. dollars, which was a year-on-year increase of 25.4 percent*, according to statistics recently released by China Customs.

*China's export volume totaled 80 billion U.S. dollars and imports totaled 91 billion U.S. dollars, with an increase of 24 percent and 26.6 percent, respectively, which means there was a 10.9 billion trade deficit. *






*Among ASEAN countries, bilateral trade between China and Indonesia increased by 41 percent while trade with Vietnam grew 40.9 percent. In contrast, trade between China and Philippines as well as China and Singapore saw relatively sluggish growth of 11.2 percent and 14.2 percent, respectively.*

Compared with other ASEAN countries, the trade gap between China and Malaysia is the greatest, with a deficit of 17.2 billion U.S. dollars.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's Internet users rise to 485 mln by June - People's Daily Online* July 20, 2011

*The number of people surfing the Internet in China rose to 485 million by the end of June this year, up 6.1 percent from the end of last year,* the China Internet Network Information Center (CNNIC) announced Tuesday.

*The increase of 27.7 million over the six-month period was smaller than the increase of 36 million during the same period last year*, the CNNIC said in a report.






The growth of Internet users has been slowing since the beginning of 2010, and the easing trend is more evident currently, the report said.

*The Internet penetration rate was 36.2 percent at the end of June, up 1.9 percentage points from the rate last year*, it said.

*About 65.5 percent of China's Internet users, or 318 million people, use mobile phones to surf the net, an increase of 14.94 million from the end of last year,* it said.

*Weibo, a twitter-like social networking website, has enjoyed "explosive growth" in its number of users*, it said. *The number of microblog users surged by 208.9 percent to reach 195 million by the end of June, it said.*

*The number of group-purchase users also rose 125 percent in the first six months of the year, it said. About 18.75 million used group-purchase websites at the end of last year.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Number of private cars in China exceeds 70 million - People's Daily Online* July 20, 2011

*Statistics from the Traffic Administration under the Ministry of Public Security show that the total quantity of automotive vehicles in China stood at 217 million by the end of June 2011, including nearly 72.1 million private cars.*

The ownership rate of private cars continues to increase, and private cars have become increasingly popular as a mode of transportation. Experts believe China's rapid economic growth and rising incomes of residents lay a solid foundation for the popularization of cars. However, China should treat the growth of private cars with a more rational attitude.

*11 cities have more than 1 million cars each*

Currently, 11 cities have more than 1 million cars. In the first half of 2011, there were nearly 10.1 million new automotive vehicles nationwide, including 7.6 million new cars, higher than nearly 6.9 million new cars in the same period of 2010. Data shows that 11 cities ,such as Beijing, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Chengdu and Tianjin, have more than 1 million cars, and Beijing has more than 4.6 million cars.

*Sedans, the most popular passenger cars, have seen rapid growth in sales. By the end of June 2011, the total quantity of passenger cars in China stood at nearly 67.9 million, including nearly 61.5 million sedans, accounting for nearly 91 percent of the total quantity of passenger cars.*

In addition,* the "Blue Book on Social Construction" issued by the China Academy of Social Sciences in 2011 points out that there are 60 private cars for ever 100 families in Beijings.*

*Small, medium-sized cities limit auto purchase*

Zhou Qingjie, director of the Economic Research Center under the Beijing Technology and Business University, told reporters from People's Daily that the most important reason for the rapid growth of private cars is that the incomes of China's residents continue to strengthen along with their confidence in China's economic development. The number of common people who have realized the dream of having a private car is increasing. Meanwhile, the abundance of automobiles developed and produced by China's national automobile industry for common families have provided sufficient choices for private car consumer.

But Zhou also believes that *the rapid growth of private cars is closely connected with the automobile industry stimulus policy launched by China after the international financial crisis.*






*Data show that China's automobile sales volume exceeded 13 million in 2009, and the volume of November of 2009 increased by more than 96 percent compared to the same month of 2008, a new historical record.* *The amazing development of China's automobile industry has made China the largest country in automobile production and sales in the world. And in 2010, China's automobile output and sales volume both exceeded 18 million and both set a new historical record.*

*However, due to the gradual withdrawal of stimulus policies, certain cities have taken measures to curb the purchase of new vehicles. *Beijing took the lead in introducing a series of restrictions on the purchase and use of vehicles as well as increasing parking fees substantially, in order to limit the number of vehicles in the city. Guiyang, the capital of Guizhou province, recently imposed restrictions on car purchases, and it is highly possible that more second- and third-tier cities will follow its lead.

*"It is worth nothing that although the purchase restrictions have curbed the growth of private vehicle ownership in Beijing and a few other large cities, the sales of vehicles have risen sharply in second-tier cities. Many residents in second-tier cities were worried about the possible introduction of car purchase restrictions, and thus decided to buy cars ahead of schedule. This has stimulated the growth of private car ownership in China in the short term. In addition to Beijing, many other cities in the country also have great market potential and are ready to witness amazing car sales growth,"* Zhou said.

*Excessive private cars can increase urban traffic pressure*

The overly rapid growth of private car ownership has increased urban traffic pressure, making traffic congestion and parking difficulties two major problems in city management.

Zhou takes a conservative attitude toward the overly rapid rise in the number of private cars.* "When the number of private cars in China reach or approach that in the United States, China will have huge oil demand, considerably increasing its reliance on import oil. Furthermore, the excessive number of autos in service will make China's existing urban infrastructure and management unbearable. Therefore, both the government and each resident should take a more rational attitude toward private car ownership,"* Zhou said.

Zhou suggested that *if China's auto industry seeks to be really competitive in the market, they must break through technical bottlenecks, particularly some core techniques of auto components. They also must pay attention to brand building and enhance the added value of their products,* he said. China should actively adjust the structure of its auto industry, improve the overall strength of the auto industry and accelerate the pace of *"becoming a strong auto production country."*

By Ye Xiaonan from People's Daily Overseas Edition, translated by People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryan

> *China Says Experimental Fast Nuclear Reactor Now Connected to Power Grid*
> By Bloomberg News - Jul 21, 2011 6:29 AM ET
> *The 65-megawatt fast-neutron reactor near Beijing connected to the grid at 40 percent capacity today*, Xu Mi, chief engineer at the experimental fast reactor program of the China Institute of Atomic Energy, said by telephone. The reactor was built by the institute with help from the Russian government.
> 
> China continues to promote the development of nuclear power even after it stopped approving new plants pending safety reviews following the March 11 accident at Japans Fukushima Dai-Ichi plant, the worst atomic disaster since Chernobyl 25 years ago. France, the U.S. and U.K. are among countries developing the next generation of reactors based on fast-neutron technology that uses uranium fuel more efficiently.
> 
> This is a pretty big breakthrough, as in the reactor is actually producing electricity, Dave Dai, regional head of utilities research at Daiwa Securities Capital Markets, said by telephone from Hong Kong. This basically means they can go ahead in terms of schedule for the real commercial ones.
> 
> The experimental fast reactor took a decade to build and achieved criticality, or started controlled and sustainable generation, exactly a year ago, according to a report by the China Institute of Atomic Energy published on the website of China National Nuclear Corp., the nations biggest operator of atomic plants. China started fast-reactor research in the mid- 1960s, it said.
> Fast Reactors
> 
> Fast reactors reduce radioactive waste compared with existing operational designs by using most of the fuel during the nuclear reaction, according to the World Nuclear Association.
> 
> *The reactors utilize up to 70 percent of uranium feedstock compared with 1 percent for existing pressurized water reactors, such as the AP1000 design by Westinghouse Electric Co., according to the report published by China National Nuclear.*
> 
> *About 20 fast reactors have been operating around the world*, some since the 1950s, the nuclear association said on its website. France and Russia run commercial plants based on the technology, it said.
> 
> The next step for us is to increase the generating capacity of the reactor to 100 percent while connected to grid, China Institute Xu said. After that, we can use the technology to build our own commercial fast reactors.
> Fourth Generation
> 
> *China plans to start construction of a 1-gigawatt fast reactor at Sanming city in 2018 using home-grown technology*, Xu said. State-owned China National Nuclear will start *building two 800-megawatt fourth-generation reactors using Russian designs in 2013 or 2014*, he said. The reactors will also be at Sanming.
> 
> The nuclear industry has developed several generations of reactors starting with the first in 1950-1960s, according to the website of the World Nuclear Association. There are no such reactors outside the U.K. today. The second generation units are used in the U.S. and France, while early third-generation reactors have been operating in Japan since 1996, according to the nuclear association.
> 
> Generation IV designs are still on the drawing board and will not be operational before 2020 at the earliest, the group said.
> 
> China will build more fast reactors of greater than 600 megawatts in capacity starting 2015 and start commissioning them from 2030, Xu said on May 13.
> Safety Review
> 
> China plans to conclude safety checks on all its nuclear plants by October, completing one stage of a nationwide review of its atomic power industry following the Fukushima crisis.
> 
> The country, planning to build more nuclear reactors than any other nation, said on March 16 it suspended approval of all new atomic projects until a safety review is carried out. Chinas existing reactors use second-generation technology, the official Xinhua News Agency said on July 22.
> 
> China started its first commercial nuclear plant in 1994 and currently has the highest number of atomic facilities under construction, according to data from the World Nuclear Association.
> 
> The nation has 13 generators in commercial operation while 28 are being built, the Ministry of Environmental Protection said in June. China may have more than 100 atomic reactors by 2020, it said.
> 
> Japans 40-year-old Fukushima Dai-Ichi plant was crippled by an earthquake and tsunami on March 11, causing radiation leaks.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Chua Baizhen in Beijing at bchua14@bloomberg.net
> 
> To contact the editors responsible for this story: Alexander Kwiatkowski at akwiatkowsk2@bloomberg.net; Amit Prakash at aprakash1@bloomberg.net.


China Connects First Fast Nuclear Reactor to Electricity Grid - Bloomberg


July 21, 2011, 8:38 PM HKT

*Chinas Nuclear Scientists Unveil Latest Breakthrough*
China says its nuclear industry has made a fresh technological breakthrough, which, even if it doesnt immediately solve the countrys energy needs, underscores Beijings determination to be a leading font of knowledge about the controversial power source.

The China Institute of Atomic Energy said Thursday that a small, experimental fast breeder reactor outside Beijing had been hooked to the grid to produce electricity. Essentially, the tiny 20 megawatt nuclear plant 863 is now helping satisfy Chinas vast power needs.

To supporters of nuclear power, fast-breeding is alluring. The idea is that it produces more plutonium than the plant needs to run, providing fissionable material usable elsewhere in the nations nuclear program. For China, which is long on nuclear ambitions but short on uranium, its an especially desirable technology.

Yet the process hasnt proved workable on a large scale elsewhere. Fast-breeder programs have been abandoned in a number of countries, including the U.S., and the plants that remain are small. To some critics, it is a nuclear version of the perpetual motion machine, a seemingly problem-solving theory that doesnt work well outside the laboratory.

In a statement posted to its website (in Chinese) Thursday, Chinas atomic institute said the advantages of fast-breeder reactors are that they save uranium and reduce nuclear waste. The establishment of sustainable development of nuclear energy is important, the statement said, noting that a number of industry dignitaries were on hand for the announcement.

Chinas nuclear engineers, of course, are operating in the aftermath of the Fukushima disaster, a game-changing event that would seem likely to make the industry more risk averse. In days after Japans March 11 earthquake-tsunami-nuclear crisis, Beijing defiantly pledged to continue with its huge nuclear rollout but quickly reversed course and said it would proceed cautiously.

In fact, the grid hook-up to the experimental fast-breeder plant may underscore that caution, as Beijing spent a year testing the plants operations before linking it to the grid.

Among the practical challenges associated with fast-breeders: they are potentially riskier than more conventional light-water reactors, relying on cooling of the reactor core with a potentially dangerous loop of flammable sodium, rather than water. Plus, the fuel input is essentially weapons-grade uranium, which is difficult to handle compared with the chemically stable material that powers most nuclear plants, namely uranium dioxide.

The fast-breeder process also appears for China to be a degree more tricky to develop on a commercial scale than reprocessed fuel, another controversial technology the country says it is pursuing to address its uranium needs. Fast breeding is something new for China while the countrys military has long-term experience with reprocessing.

Mark Hibbs, a nuclear expert at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, says he visited Chinas fast-breeder reactor in the weeks after the Fukushima disaster. He describes it as a tiny research reactor, and says he got the sense officials planned to proceed extremely cautiously in building an 800-megawatt plant as scientists once discussed.

Breakthroughs like fast breeder reactors might not result in commercially applicable programs any time soon, but in the age of Fukushima they may signal that China possesses world class nuclear power expertise. According to Mr. Hibbs, news of the efforts say, Look, China is a high-technology nuclear country.

 James T. Areddy. Follow him on Twitter @jamestareddy

China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Chinese fast reactor starts supplying electricity* 21 July 2011 

Exactly one year after achieving first criticality, China's experimental fast neutron reactor has been connected to the electricity grid. 

At 10.00am today, the head of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), Sun Qin, declared to workers and officials gathered in the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor's (CEFR's) control room that the unit had successfully achieved grid connection.





Inside the control room of the CEFR (Image: CNNC)

The sodium-cooled, pool-type fast reactor has been constructed with some Russian assistance at the China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIEA), near Beijing, which undertakes fundamental research on nuclear science and technology. The reactor has a thermal capacity of 65 MW and can produce 20 MW in electrical power. The CEFR was built by Russia's OKBM Afrikantov in collaboration with OKB Gidropress, NIKIET and Kurchatov Institute.

Xu Mi, chief engineer at the CEFR program at CIEA, told Bloomberg that the unit was connected to the grid at 40% capacity. "The next step for us is to increase the generating capacity of the reactor to 100% while connected to the grid," he said. "After that, we can use the technology to build our own commercial fast reactors."

Beyond the pilot plant, China once planned a 600 MWe commercial scale version by 2020 and a 1500 MWe version in 2030 but these ambitious ideas have been overtaken by the import of ready-developed Russian designs. In October 2009, an agreement was signed by CIAE and China Nuclear Energy Industry Corporation (CNEIC) with AtomStroyExport to start pre-project and design works for a commercial nuclear power plant with two BN-800 reactors with construction to start in August 2011, probably at a coastal site. The project is expected to lead to bilateral cooperation of fuel cycles for fast reactors, which promise to vastly extend the fuel value of uranium as well as reduce radioactive wastes.

In April 2010, a joint venture company was established for the construction of China's first commercial-scale fast neutron reactor, near the inland city of Sanming in Fujian province. The joint venture - Sanming Nuclear Power Co Ltd - was established by CNNC, Fujian Investment and Development Corp and the municipal government of Sanming city. CNNC holds a majority stake in the venture.

Unlike most of the reactors used today for nuclear power generation, fast neutron reactors make maximum use of uranium resources by generating a certain amount more fuel than they consume. They do this by using fast neutrons to 'burn up' uranium and plutonium mixed oxide (MOX) fuel, which can be surrounded by a uranium 'blanket' in which slightly more plutonium is created than is used. The MOX fuel uses the plutonium recovered when used fuel, including that from conventional light water reactors, is reprocessed.


----------



## grey boy 2

*China continues to be "bright spot" in global economy: IMF - People's Daily Online* July 21, 2011

*China contributed significantly to the global economic growth during the financial crisis and the trend is expected to continue, according to a report released by the International Monetary Fund (IMF*) on Wednesday.

The Executive Directors of the IMF believed that* "expansionary policies in China during the crisis had played an important role in bolstering global stability and growth, and expected China' s positive externalities to continue, especially for regional economies,"* said the IMF in its annual assessment of the Chinese economy.

*"A major disruption in China' s so-far-steady growth would have material adverse consequences for the rest of the world,"* said the Washington based international financial institution.

It noted that *China' s economy remains on a solid footing, propelled by vigorous domestic and external demand.*

*"Chinese economy will continue to be a 'bright spot' in the global growth," *Nigel Chalk, Senior Advisor of the IMF's Asia and pacific Department and Mission Chief for China, told reporter during a conference call.
*
"We do see the growth is very healthy, and inflation is declining,"* chalk added.

*"China' s near-term growth prospects continue to be vigorous and are increasingly self-sustained, underpinned by structural adjustment,"* revealed the report.

According to the IMF projection, *Chinese economy will grow 9.6 percent in 2011 and 9.5 percent in 2012.*







In 2010, the world second largest economy grew 10.3 percent, which topped the major economies in the world.

*Still, it is facing challenges*, some of which are in relation with the crisis tackling measures.

*On the risk side*, the IMF sees inflation, asset price increases and rapid credit growth in banking systems are the major threats.

*"While inflation is expected to subside reflecting ongoing monetary policy tightening, upside risks remain, in particular from higher food and commodity prices,"* it noted. "Asset price developments and continued rapid credit growth, coupled with global liquidity conditions, pose policy challenges."

The fund praised the actions taken by the Chinese government to cool down rising property prices, emphasizing that any long-term solution to property bubbles would need to involve a significantly higher cost of capital, financial development, and higher real estate taxation.

It suggests that the current environment calls for a further tightening of macroeconomic policies.

In the longer-term, the 187-member global lender also noted that the acceleration of China' s economic transformation toward a more inclusive and balanced growth model will improve the welfare of the Chinese people and contribute to sustained and balanced global growth.

*On the spillovers of the Chinese economy to the outside world, the fund noted that China will continue to be a positive driver of the global growth. This is the first time that the fund conducted such assessment of the Chinese economy,*

Meanwhile, it pointed out that *"a combination of currency appreciation and reforms to rebalance the growth model, together, would yield substantial benefits for both China and other countries."*
*
Moreover, the fund welcomed China' s generous contributions to low-income countries in both financial and technical assistance.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's CPI growth may fall to 4 pct by year end: bank report - People's Daily Online* July 22, 2011

*China's consumer prices will likely fall in the second half of the year, trimming growth of the consumer price index (CPI) to 4 percent by the year's end*, the Bank of Communications said in a report Thursday.

The bank forecast the rise of CPI, the main gauge of inflation, would be controlled at around 5.2 percent from a year earlier this year.

*The report attributed the weakening inflation mainly to tighter liquidity, slower economic growth, lower international commodity prices and adequate grain supplies.*

However,* "there is limited room for moderation in inflation this year and long-term pressure of price increases still exist," *said the bank's chief economist Lian Ping.

China still faces imported inflation as crude oil prices will probably stay high as well as long-term pressure of price increases due to higher labor costs and material costs,he said.

*China's inflation escalated to the highest level in three years in June with the CPI jumping 6.4 percent year on year, well above the government's target of 4 percent for this year.*






*CPI's growth may ease to 3 percent in the middle of next year if no sudden factors emerge both at home and abroad, *the report added.

The report also predicted* the country's economy would expand by around9.5 percent for the year, with little risk of a hard landing.*

China may lift banks' reserve requirement ratio another once or twice this year, with 0.5 percentage points each, the report said, adding that chances of interest rates hikes would be slim.

*Foreign exchange reserves will hit 3.5 trillion U.S. dollars by the end of the year, and the value of the yuan will appreciate by 5 percent against the U.S. dollar this year*, the report added.

*Housing prices will moderate but in a limited range*, the report said.

Source:Xinhua

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China discovers world's second largest molybdenum deposit in east China - People's Daily Online* July 22, 2011

*China has discovered its largest molybdenum deposit containing 2.2 million tonnes of the silvery metal, which ranks the second largest in the world, in east China's Anhui Province.*






Anhui Geology and Mineral Resources Bureau estimate* the deposit in Jinzhai County has 1.275 billion tonnes of ore which contains 2.2 million tonnes of molybdenum*, said Wu Yulong, head of the bureau.

*The grade of the ore is 0.157 percent. The deposit's total value is more than 600 billion yuan (93 billion U.S. dollars)*, Wu said.

*The deposit can be exploited for more than 100 years at a capacity of 10 million tonnes of ore disposed annually, which can go a long way towards transforming the backward county into an industrial hub*, Wu said.

The world's largest molybdenum mine is the Climax Mine in Colorado, the United States, with a reserve of over 3 million tonnes.

Before the discovery of the new deposit, China's largest deposit was in Luanchuan County of central China's Henan Province containing of 2.06 million tonnes of molybdenum.






*Molybdenum, a non-renewable strategic resource, is widely used in the metallurgical sector as well as chemical, machinery, aeronautical and lubricant fields.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*Circular economy investment up - People's Daily Online* July 26, 2011 





Workers lay solar panels on a roof at Nanjing South Railway Station. China is giving attention to reducing energy consumption in industrial production. Dong Jinlin / for China Daily

*The Chinese government will double its investment in the circular economy this year to 2 billion yuan ($300 million) to support the national policies of energy conservation and emission reduction*, a senior official said on Monday.

The figure was provided by He Bingguang, a director-general level official at the department of resource conservation and environmental protection of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

*The NDRC will use financial support and tax breaks to draw investment into the circular (recycling) economy, which will benefit companies and society*, He said.

*Most of the spending will go into the construction of industrial parks, the transformation of urban mining industries, clean production, food waste recycling and staff development*, He said.

*The major part of the investment will be used in the industrial sector*, said Zhou Changyi, director general of the department of energy conservation and resources utilization of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

Zhou said *eliminating obsolete production capacity and controlling energy-intensive, polluting industries will remain the major tasks in the next five years.*

According to He, China achieved much in the energy-conservation sector during the 11th Five-Year Plan period (2006-2010) and *the country will step up its efforts to cut carbon emissions and save energy during the current five-year plan.*






*The circular economy concept has three basic principles: recycle, re-use and reduce.*
*
The circular economy is a national strategy in China*, said He.* "No other country has given it such a high priority.
*
"We are now filing and summarizing the 60 cases of successful development modes of the circular economy in the past five years and will publish the final report in two months."

*The NDRC has established 178 demonstration units since 2005 to implement circular-economy projects, and about 1,300 companies have joined the program.*

The official said *the results are good examples not only for domestic industries but also for foreign countries.*

*China has a State-level circular economic pilot area in Chadamu in Qinghai province*, covering 256,000 square kilometers. The project includes 15 programs dealing with environmental protection and ecological construction.

Many coal mines are applying the circular economy concept under the central government's guidance.

*Huaibei Mining Group, a coal company in Anhui province, has won approval for five Clean Development Mechanism projects that will recycle the industrial waste of coal production.*

Wang Mingsheng, president of the company, said depending on coal production to expand the industrial chain is the company's key strategy to grow stronger, and during the transformation, the circular economy will play an essential role.

*The cumulative value of the circular economy industry was 1 trillion yuan as of the end of 2010, and it is forecast to grow at least 15 percent annually during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period*, said He.
*
"The country will focus on the application of the circular economy concept in industry, agriculture, services and green consumption,"* He said. *"The policy will be implemented at all stages of the production, distribution and consumption processes."*

However, *China will still pay the most attention to reducing energy consumption in industrial production.*

According to He, the development plan for the circular economy for the 12th Five-Year Plan period, the first five-year program for the circular economy, will be published by the end of the year. The plan will focus on curbing industrial energy consumption.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

*That's rich: The wealthy spend more for luxury - People's Daily Online* July 26, 2011 






A Louis Vuitton shop in Nanjing. Prices for luxury products rose faster than overall inflation, the Hurun Report said. Provided to China Daily

*China's wealthiest people have been under a bit of pressure from inflation, with the costs of luxury products and services up 7.73 percent year-on-year as of June*, the Hurun Luxury Consumer Price Index (LCPI) released on Monday showed.






*The figure was 1.3 percentage points higher than the official consumer price index (CPI), which stood at 6.4 percent in June.*

Based on statistics gathered between June 1, 2010, and June 1, 2011, the index unveiled in the Hurun Report measures changes in the prices paid by affluent consumers for a basket of 61 luxury goods and services in nine categories, such as the well-known Chanel and Louis Vuitton brands.

*The latest year's rise was, however, smaller than that in the previous 12-month period, which saw an explosive 11.3 percent increase.*

The only category that was cheaper this time around was high-end furniture, down by 12.2 percent, mainly due to a fall in the price of redwood, a dark wood popular with wealthy Chinese consumers.

*Among the nine surveyed categories, jet and yacht prices recorded the greatest rise, surging 20.1 percent year-on-year, followed by cosmetics and accessories with a 16.7 percent gain.*

*The British yacht brand Sunseeker now sells its Manhattan 73 model for 31.4 million yuan ($4.87 million) after taxes, freight and all options, up about 24.6 percent year-on-year.*

*Demand for "super toys" lifted prices in these categories*, said Rupert Hoogewerf, chairman and chief researcher of the Hurun Report. *"The appreciation of the euro and British pound against the yuan may both have contributed to the price increase,"* he said.

As the index showed, in the past year, the euro appreciated 11.7 percent against the yuan. For the British pound, the change was 8 percent.
*
Private jet rental fees took off, too.*

*"For example, a Beijing-Shanghai return trip* on a US-manufactured Gulfstream G550, capable of seating 16 people, now costs 276,500 yuan, up about 15.6 percent," said Hoogewerf.

*Luxury alcohol and tobacco prices rose 9.2 percent*. And a bottle of 30-year-old vintage Moutai, a Chinese liquor, now costs 20,580 yuan, up 60.8 percent.
*
Rich Chinese consumers remained thirsty for Bordeaux wines*, with a case of six bottles of Chateau Lafite 1982 rising to 445,186 yuan, up about 29.3 percent.

The figures also showed that the Chinese government's measures to cool down the property market have had some impact in the luxury bracket. The price increase slowed from last year's 56.4 percent to 14.4 percent this year.

Although the Rolls-Royce Phantom EWB model cost 4.14 percent more this year, prices of luxury cars were up just 1.5 percent, compared with 3.1 percent last year.
*
Tang Yuan, 30, runs a shoe company in Wenzhou, Zhejiang province, that makes an average annual profit of about $30 million. He buys luxury cars such as BMWs and Porsches on a yearly basis.*

*"I have heard that BMW is raising the prices for some of its vehicles. Prices for Porsche vehicles are also said to be going up at the dealer's level,"* said Tang.

*"But it will have no influence on my purchase plans."*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Offshore financial assets expand 7% to $4.4t * 2011-07-27

SHANGHAI -* China's offshore financial assets rose 7 percent in the year to March to $4.4 trillion, primarily propelled by rising foreign-exchange reserves.*

*According to the nation's balance sheet of foreign-exchange assets and liabilities, also known as the International Investment Position, offshore financial liabilities increased 5 percent to $2.5 trillion as of the end of March. That resulted in net assets of $1.9 trillion*, according to a statement on the website of the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) on Tuesday





An advertisement for exchange services for China's renminbi, or yuan, the US dollar and the euro at a money exchange in Hong Kong. [Photo/Agencies]

*It was the first time that SAFE, manager of China's $3.2 trillion in foreign reserves, updated the figures on a quarterly basis. Previously, the balance sheet was only released annually.*

*"China's overseas financial assets and liabilities have increased constantly over the past few years, boosted by increased foreign-exchange reserves and overseas investment,"* said Lu Zhengwei, chief economist with Industrial Bank Co Ltd.

*"It is a result of China's increased forays into international markets." *The International Investment Position reflects a country's stock of financial assets and liabilities to outside nations. Combined with the balance of international payments, it shows a country's complete international trade and investment flows.

*China's current-account surplus - the broadest measure of trade with the world - narrowed 21 percent to $28.8 billion in the first quarter*, according to SAFE's revised figures published in May.

*The capital-account surplus, which measures the net capital inflow, widened 41 percent from a year earlier to $86.1 billion during the same period.*

*Reserve assets, including foreign-exchange reserves, gold and special drawing rights, remained the biggest portion of the $4.4 trillion in financial assets, *or 71 percent, unchanged from the end of 2010.

*Reserve assets increased $201.4 billion in the first quarter, including $197.3 billion in foreign exchange reserves, to $3.1 trillion.*

*"Foreign-exchange reserves are still the main channel through which China's overseas financial assets increase,"* said Ding Zhijie, dean of the School of Banking and Finance at the Beijing-based University of International Business and Economics.

*China's foreign reserves, now the world's biggest*, have surged in recent years, supported by long-term capital- and current-account surpluses.

Ding added that judging from SAFE's figures, *the country has done a good job in investing its foreign reserves in the first quarter.*

*Out of the $197.3-billion increase in foreign reserves in the first quarter, $138 billion was generated from net capital inflows*, Ding said.
http://www2.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2011-07/27/content_12989959.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Lift-off for new Tibet carrier - People's Daily Online* July 27, 2011





Stewardesses from Tibet Airlines Co Ltd pose before the carrier's maiden flight at Lhasa Gonggar Airport. The company plans to offer four services a day connecting Lhasa, Ngari and Chengdu, in Sichuan province. (China Daily Photo)

Tibet Airlines Co Ltd (TAC) took to the skies on Tuesday, as the highest region of China prepares to welcome more domestic and international visitors.

The airline was certified to conduct commercial flights on the same day.

The carrier's only aircraft, an Airbus A319 that was delivered on July 2, flew from Lhasa to Ngari, a city in the west of the region.

TAC plans to offer four services a day connecting Lhasa, Ngari and Chengdu, in Sichuan province. Each flight will take about two hours.

TAC is based at the Lhasa Gonggar Airport, which at an elevation of 3,600 meters is one of the world's highest civilian airports.

Cheng Hui, executive director of Tibet Airlines said TAC is seeking permission for non-stop Lhasa-Beijing flights that it aims to launch by the end of the year.

There are no direct services between the two cities at present, so the flying time is about six hours, with a stopover in Chengdu or Chongqing. The non-stop flight will only take about four hours, Chen said.

"We should be the first choice for passengers to or from Lhasa," Chen told China Daily.

TAC also hopes to expand into Europe.

"Tibet is attractive to European travelers and we will have the ability to operate international routes in three years," Chen said.

Statistics from the China Tibet Tourism Bureau show that 6,400 foreign visitors came to Tibet in the first quarter. The region had 228,000 visitors in 2010.

However, the 16 air routes now available to Tibet, including an international link between Lhasa and Katmandu, the capital of Nepal, cannot meet increasing foreign demand for seats.

Liu Yanping, general manager of Tibet Airlines, said the carrier also wants to have direct routes to Europe within four or five years.

The airline plans to have about 20 aircraft by 2015 and routes serving key cities around the nation in the next year, said Liu. Flights to South Asia and Southeast Asia are expected by 2013.

TAC ordered three A319s, and the other two are scheduled for delivery in Lhasa in August and September.

Tibet Airlines' A319s accommodate 128 passengers in a two-class configuration, with eight seats in premium and 120 in economy class.

Flying above the roof of the world requires more powerful engines, and Airbus modified its engines to TAC's specifications, said Thorsten Eckhoff, who works at Airbus in customer support.

The systems on the A319s were also modified to supply oxygen for 55 minutes, compared with the usual time of 22 minutes for aircraft that don't serve the plateau region, Tao Wenge, press and information director of Airbus China Ltd, said.

Airbus set up a customer service office in Lhasa in June to offer on-the-spot technical assistance, he added.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*BBC News - Nissan planning to invest $7.8bn in China by 2015* 26 July 2011





Nissan has already it will look to emerging markets for growth

Nissan Motor has said it plans to invest 50bn yuan ($7.8bn; £4.7bn) in China, the world's biggest car market.

*Dongfeng Motor, Nissan's joint-venture in China, hopes to sell 2.3 million cars by 2015, up from 1.3 million last year.*

*"The development of the Chinese market for us is making Nissan less dependent on one region, or one country," *chief executive Carlos Ghosn said.

*Nissan has 6% of the Chinese car market - and is aiming for 10%.*

*To reach its sales target, Dongfeng will launch about 30 new products*, including an electric vehicle under the brand name Venucia.

Nissan also aims to have 2,400 Dongfeng dealerships in the country by 2015, up from 1,400 now.

*"We have no restriction, no limit," Mr Ghosn said. "Whatever we are ready to do worldwide, we will do it in China."*

*China is already the largest market for Nissan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Carbon intensity to be cut by 17% by 2015 - People's Daily Online * July 29, 2011

China will release detailed plans on ensuring that its goal for reducing carbon intensity from 2011 to 2015 is attainable, and it has started looking at technical options for cutting carbon dioxide emissions after 2020.

Xie Zhenhua, vice-minister of the National Development and Reform Commission, said Wednesday at a conference that a comprehensive plan to allow China to meet its objective - laid out in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) - of reducing carbon intensity by 17 percent reduction will be released soon.

China has set a target to cut its energy intensity (the amount of energy consumed for each unit of GDP) by 16 percent and reduce its carbon intensity (the amount of carbon emitted for each unit of GDP) by 17 percent from 2011 to 2015.






"The targets surely need to be handed over to local governments, and a specialized blueprint for cutting greenhouse-gas emissions is a necessity," said Su Wei, director-general of the Department of Climate Change of the NDRC.

According to a draft plan released in January, the areas will be divided into five types with various energy intensity reduction goals ranging from 10 percent to 18 percent.

The target is a step in the government's pledge to cut carbon intensity by 40 to 45 percent from 2005 levels by 2020.

The NDRC has also begun working out ways to attain further, large-scale reductions of carbon dioxide emissions after 2020.

Xie said that China considers carbon capture and storage (CCS) an important technical means of reducing carbon dioxide emissions in the next few decades, and that the country should already be working toward the development of the emerging technology.

CCS development faces great uncertainties worldwide because of the high costs and safety concerns, and several projects in developed countries were halted last year.

Despite the challenges, China won't rule out CCS as a key technical option in the future, but its use will depend on its competitiveness and the global demands for emissions reduction, he added.

Xie called for international collaboration in research and technology transfers from developed countries.

China has set targets to boost its non-fossil-fuel use to 15 percent of energy consumption by 2020, and many obsolete and inefficient coal-fired power plants have been closed.

However, coal remains the primary source of energy in China, the world's largest consumer of coal, with more than 70 percent of the country's energy consumption depending on it.

Foreign companies count on China to take a leading role in the commercialization of CCS, but according to Su, China sees CCS mainly as a means of reducing carbon dioxide after 2020 and 2030.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xi'an_ist

*Cutting-Edge Catch-UP*










Wandong ranks sixth in the world for enterprises specializing in radiation equipment. Provided to China Daily 

Chinese medical equipment companies are now more than a match for their western counterparts

Ten years ago, Xie Yufeng, vice-president and chief engineer at Beijing Wandong Medical Equipment Co, slept little and ate poorly trying to lead a team of six engineers in figuring out why their X-ray machine was incapable of withstanding the same amount of voltage and current as Western X-ray machines.

"We went through every part of our equipment, many times, and we thought it should have been totally on par with (equipment used in Western hospitals at the time)," Xie says. "But we just could not do it. It was very disappointing."

Since the middle of the 1990s, the Chinese development of medical equipment has sounded very similar to Xie's story.

Even 15 years back, Chinese companies were still analyzing and copying first-generation equipment that used cathode ray tubes when Western engineers were beginning to use liquid crystal displays in third-generation medical photographic equipment.

But today, Chinese medical equipment companies such as Wandong, Xie says, have caught up with Western medical equipment technology and are starting to compete with Western companies for sales to hospitals in China.

One reason why China is placing more emphasis on innovation in the medical equipment industry are the staggering sales figures in recent years.

The country's medical device sales reached 120 billion yuan (12.9 billion euros) in 2010, up 23 percent from the previous year, according to the China Association for Medical Devices Industry, though industry analysts say foreign companies currently control nearly 70 percent of China's high-end medical device market.

And there lies the niche for Chinese companies - targeting the low end markets - as well as a major opportunity for Wandong.

According to a report titled "The Top 10 Competitiveness Enterprises in China's Medical Devices Industry during 2009-2010" by the Shanghai Institute of Biomedical Engineering, Wandong ranked sixth in the world for enterprises specializing in radiation equipment. No Chinese company had been listed before.

Wandong is the first medical equipment company in China, established in 1955, the largest Chinese medical equipment manufacturer and has more than 1,000 workers. Headquartered in Zhongguancun Science and Technology Park in northwestern Beijing, the company produces 6,000 sets of X-ray equipment and 100 sets of nuclear magnetic resonance equipment a year, making Wandong the second most productive radioautography equipment maker in the world.

It became the first listed Chinese medical equipment company, back in 1997.

Wandong is currently working to make its devices more affordable for most Chinese hospitals, especially walk-in clinics and hospitals in the countryside and in towns.

"Imported devices are way too expensive for most hospitals and clinics in China," Xie says.

He says that some imported medical devices can reach as high as 2 million yuan.

Once Wandong masters how to make the equipment, prices for its products can cost as little as half that, Xie says.

"Foreign equipment sells expensively in China because developers hold exclusive rights and thus it costs much less for our clients when we acquire or develop similar techniques," Xie says.

In 2000, Wandong set up the biggest Chinese imaging technology research and development center in Beijing. The company has invested almost 500 million yuan in the center, which employs 280 engineers.

Wandong cooperates with top hospitals in China, such as Beijing Tongren Hospital, Xuanwu Hospital and Capital Medical University by running the joint clinical research centers.

One example of the benefits of the cooperation happened recently, according to Wandong officials. In the neurology department lab at Xuanwu Hospital, doctors were befuddled in trying to superimpose photos of arteries and veins onto one picture.

Patients had to suffer through a number of pictures for doctors to reference but after communicating with the doctors, Wandong's engineers created software that recorded the circulatory system at once.

"It takes only a week for us to solve the problem, which doctors thought was impossible," Xie says. "To combine our production and research to the practical work is the best way to catch up with Western competitors."

Wandong, because it is a Chinese company, says it has also benefited from its understanding of the needs and wants of Chinese people and its hands-on experience with local hospitals and clinics.

In the last five years, Wandong has successfully bid for 98 government procurement programs and provided almost 6,500 units of medical equipment nationwide. About 700 engineers from Wandong are working for thousands of local hospitals and clinics, the company says, and that has reduced the cost of its service and prices for its products compared with prices from foreign competitors.

Source: Chinadaily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Yani Tseng is 2011 Women's British Open Golf Champion.

Yani Tseng wins Women's British Open by 4 strokes - News | FOX Sports on MSN

"*Yani Tseng wins Women's British Open*
Associated Press
Updated Jul 31, 2011 2:32 PM ET

CARNOUSTIE, Scotland (AP)

*Yani Tseng became the youngest woman to win a fifth major title after capturing the Women's British Open by four strokes over Brittany Lang on Sunday.*

The 22-year-old Taiwanese shot a 3-under 69 to total 16-under 272 after trailing overnight leader Caroline Masson of Germany by two strokes entering the final round.

*The top-ranked Tseng claimed her second successive British title*, while Masson crashed to a closing 78 to finish in a share of fifth place.

''It's very special to win here at Carnoustie where so many great players have made history,'' Tseng said. ''I was a little nervous before the start, but then I hit a good tee shot and I felt good. I feel that, having been in this position in a major a few times before, I am getting more mature and can handle the pressure better.''

Tseng dropped a shot at the first with three putts from 30 feet, missing a 3-footer for par. She birdied the third with a pitching wedge to 2 feet and the long sixth with a chip to 5 feet from just short of the green to be out in 35.

Playing alongside Masson, who was out in 39, Tseng had taken a firm grip by the turn. She was just short of the green off the tee at the par-4 11th and took two putts for a birdie, but she then dropped a shot at two successive holes. She hit an 8-iron over the back of the green at 12 and then hit the pin off the tee on the short 13th, but her ball came to rest on the edge of a bunker. She had to stand in the sand to play her second.

Tseng birdied the long 14th, where she hit her 4-iron second to 20 feet, then closed with two birdies, holing from 20 feet on the 17th and hitting a majestic 9-iron to three feet at the last.

Masson also finished with two birdies but had fallen into the pack, dropping four shots in the first three holes on the way home.

Lang shot a closing 67 to finish on 276, one ahead of Sweden's Sophie Gustafson, who had a final round 68. Korean Amy Yang, alone in fourth, also posted a 67. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China's Sun Yang breaks Australian great Grant Hackett's 10-year-old mark in 1,500 meters - The Washington Post

"*Chinas Sun Yang breaks Australian great Grant Hacketts 10-year-old mark in 1,500 meters*
By Associated Press, Published: July 31





( Michael Sohn / Associated Press ) - Chinas Sun Yang shows the gold medal he won in the mens 1,500m Freestyle event at the FINA Swimming World Championships in Shanghai, China, Sunday, July 31, 2011.

SHANGHAI  The swimming world championships ended with a jolt Sunday when *emerging Chinese star Sun Yang broke the oldest world record in the sport  Australian great Grant Hacketts 10-year-old mark in the 1,500 meters.*

Sun was more than two seconds off Hacketts pace with four laps to go in the marathon in the pool, but ignored fatigue and accelerated on the final two laps to finish in 14 minutes, 34.14 seconds, improving on Hacketts mark of 14:34.56 set at the 2001 worlds.

I was not obsessed with the world record before the final, because I wanted to focus on my plan, Sun said. My goal is to win the gold.

After the race, Sun was congratulated on weibo  Chinas version of Twitter  by Liu Xiang, the 2004 Olympic gold medalist, a former world record holder in the 110-meter hurdles and a sports hero in China.

I think Liu Xiang created history in 2004. I watched the games on TV and after he won the gold medal, I was very excited. I thought someday, I will be like him, Sun said.

The crowd at the Oriental Sports Center provided loud support over the final laps, erupting into more joy when the clock stopped four-tenths of a second inside Hacketts mark.

Fifth-place finisher Chad La Tourette of the United States said he was just happy to be a part of it.

I knew he was going to be close at the 800, La Tourette said. That was a fantastic swim and it really just kind of sets himself apart as a once-in-a-generation type swimmer like Grant was.

It was only the second world record to fall in swimming since high-tech bodysuits were banned 19 months ago  and Hacketts record had been the only mark to withstand the record deluge during the polyurethane era of 2008 and 2009.

American all-around star Ryan Lochte set the first world record since the return to textile suits at this meet Tuesday in the 200 individual medley.

The two world records set in this eight-day meet were a sharp contrast from the 43 marks that dropped at the last worlds in Rome two years ago.

The 19-year-old Sun also won the 800 free earlier in the meet, plus a silver in the 400 and a bronze with Chinas 4x200 relay squad. He is coached by Hacketts former mentor, Dennis Cotterell.

Sun had already come close to Hacketts mark when he won at the Asian Games last November in Guangzhou, China, in 14:35.43.

Ryan Cochrane of Canada wasnt far behind Sun for the first half of the race, then dropped back to finish second in 14:44.46, while Gergo Kis of Hungary took the bronze in 14:45.66.

Upon breaking Hacketts mark, an exhausted Sun celebrated mildly, then bowed to the crowd. Later, nearly all the fans in attendance sang along to the Chinese anthem.

I still think I have things to improve, especially my mental state, Sun said. 'After winning the gold medal, I think more and more people will pay more attention to me. Theres no doubt I will feel more pressure but Im still young and I dont want to be burdened by gigantic pressures. So next year, I will keep a relaxed mindset so I can handle future races.'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Using cutting edge technology, HTC has released the all-new EVO 3D device. With a stunning 4.3-inch QHD display that provides vivid images, fluid video and crisp website browsing, the phone also captures your photo and video in 3D. Weighing only 170 grams (6.0 ounces), the device has a full HD camera with zero shutter lag and stereo sound recording, and HTC Sense even lets you stream photos or videos to your television via DLNA so that you can share special moments at home or with the world on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube. (Caption source: HTC EVO 3D | Hypebeast)

HTC tops Q2 Android phone market in U.S. - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

"*HTC tops Q2 Android phone market in U.S.*
By Jeffrey Wu
2011/08/01 18:21:51

Taipei, Aug. 1 (CNA) Taiwanese smartphone maker HTC Corp. remained the top Android smartphone vendor in the United States in the second quarter, a U.S.-based research group said recently, as the company continued to benefit from its broad market coverage.






*According to research group Nielsen, HTC's Android phones had a 14 percent share of the U.S. smartphone market in Q2, the most among all Android phone vendors.*

Motorola was the second-largest Android phone maker with an 11 percent market share, followed by Samsung with 8 percent.

*In January this year, HTC and the No. 1 U.S. telecom operator Verizon Wireless formalized a partnership to sell the world's first smartphone, the "HTC Thunderbolt,"* to complement the high-speed long-term evolution (LTE) network that Verizon launched in the United States in December last year.

*Meanwhile, HTC's Inspire 4G smartphone is being sold by AT&T Inc., the second largest U.S. telecom*, to meet consumer demand for the HSPA+ network, and its *HTC EVO Shift 4G is being sold by Sprint Nextel Corp., the No. 3 telecom carrier*, for WiMAX network users.

The Thunderbolt, Inspire 4G, and EVO Shift 4G all use the Android operating system.

HTC's Windows Phone 7 devices also accounted for 6 percent of the U.S. market, giving the company a combined 20 percent smartphone market share in America, tied for second with Research in Motion (RIM).

Google's Android operating system claimed the largest share of the U.S. smartphone market with 39 percent in the second quarter, compared with 36 percent in the previous period.

Apple's iOS was in second place, with its share growing from 26 percent to 28 percent, while RIM's BlackBerry OS was down from 23 percent to 20 percent.

Microsoft's Windows and Nokia' Symbian also dropped to 9 percent and 2 percent, respectively.

Because Apple is the only company manufacturing smartphones with the iOS operating system, it has the highest market share of any smartphone vendor in the U.S."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Huawei 'makes world's first cloud-computing smart phone' * August 01, 2011

*The connection between Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, China's biggest telecom equipment maker by revenue, and Italian Supercoppa (Italian Super Cup), does not only rest on the fact they share the same birth year.*

*Established in the southern coastal city of Shenzhen in 1987, Huawei has grown into a top-level telecom hardware giant that competes with the likes of Sweden's Telefon AB L.M. Ericsson.*

It is now drawing on the popularity of Italian Supercoppa with hundreds of millions Chinese soccer fans in the hope of promoting its cloud-computing smart phones.

*These new handsets can provide easy downloads and enable the sharing of movies, electronic books and huge amounts of music, while backing up information on the cloud.*

*Cloud computing provides applications from a server that are executed and managed by a client's web browser*. Any web-friendly device connected to the Internet may access the same pool of computing power, applications, and files in a cloud-computing environment. Data is centrally stored, so the user does not need to carry a storage medium such as a DVD or USB flash drive.

*"Huawei is the first mobile phone manufacturer worldwide to introduce a cloud-computing-based smartphone.* We want people to live and work on the cloud," Wan Biao, chief executive officer of Huawei Device Co Ltd, said at a Shanghai forum in July.

*The company plans to invest about 100 million yuan ($15.4 million) to become the sole sponsor of the 2011 Italian Supercoppa.* The soccer match between two top Italian teams A.C. Milan and Inter Milan will be held in Beijing's iconic Olympics stadium, the Bird's Nest, on Aug 6 and used for promotions throughout the year.

*It will be the second time that Italian Supercoppa has come to China. On Aug 8, 2009*, the competition drew about 73,000 football fans to the Bird's Nest and created record China sport event box office takings of 77 million yuan.

*"Through this soccer match, we hope to reach 100 million Chinese people and let them know about Huawei's cloud computing smart phones,"* said Steven Yang, China president of Huawei Device Co Ltd.

Yang said the sponsorship of the Italian Super Cup demonstrates an important strategic step for Huawei Device, in that the company wants to build its brand recognition among ordinary people instead of just among telecom network operators.

*"It will also lift the image of Huawei terminals on to the world stage,"* added Yang.

*Huawei plans to own 10 flagship stores and 4,000 outlets in big Chinese cities by the end of this year in order to expand its distribution channels and make its phones available to more people. The company sold more than 5 million smart phones in the domestic market in the first half of this year. It expects sales of 7 million in the second half.*

Victor Xu, chief marketing officer for Huawei's device business, said* in early July that the company is likely to ship 20 million smart phones around the world in 2011, higher than a previous target of up to 15 million units. Huawei shipped about 3.3 million smart phones last year.*

*There are three major reasons behind Huawei smart phones' rapid growth*, said Xiang Ligang, a Beijing telecoms expert who also runs an industry website.

*"First, Huawei absorbs advanced technologies to make its phones. Second, it has a good relationship with global telecom operators because Huawei was a major equipment supplier for them. Third, Huawei mobile phones have very, very competitive prices,"* Xiang said.

*Huawei produced its first mobile phone in 2003, when the company won a 3G network equipment contract in the United Arab Emirates. The local operator asked Huawei to develop 3G mobile phones for the network. The telecommunications terminal business experienced steady growth and contributed 30.8 billion yuan to Huawei's total sales of 185.2 billion yuan in 2010.*

Ren Zhengfei, founder and chief executive officer of Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, said in an internal meeting in early 2011 that *Huawei should be "an important player" in the global handset market.*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

Made in China, loved everywhere




Product placement has long been ubiquitous in Hollywood movies. Everyone who watched the 1981 blockbuster E.T. remembers ET croaking out "Reese's pieces" while happily munching down the trail Elliot has left for him. In his later film, The Lost World: Jurassic Park, Steven Spielberg made sure to include the Mercedes Benz logo in the close up shots of the SUV that Jeff Goldblum and his team use to explore the park.

But the latest Transformers movie, Transformers 3: The Dark Side of the Moon, which opened in China in late July, breaks new ground in the product placement department by featuring four famous Chinese brands.

A TCL flatscreen TV makes a brief appearance in the film, while the spiky haired robot, Brains, transforms itself out of a Lenovo Edge Computer. The protagonist of the film, Sam, sports a T-shirt from Meters/Bonwe, a mid-level Chinese retailer with a large follower among hip, younger clothes buyers in China. And in one scene, a scientist says he needs to quickly finish his Yili Shuhua low-lactose milk first.

This development underscores how China is once again reinventing itself economically. The latest makeover involves moving from producing cheap clothing and toys to higher-end products. Companies like Lenovo, which lobbied hard for product placement in Transformers 3, are determined to compete globally on the basis of quality and brand name recognition.

Data on the Chinese economy clearly point to this shift in its manufacturing mix. According to a report, authored by Will Freeman of GaveKal Research in Beijing, the share of high-tech products in China's exports has risen from 19 percent in 2000 to 25 percent in 2009.

In the past, these high-tech exports consisted of products whose components, like computer motherboards, were made elsewhere, in South Korea and Japan, for example, to be assembled in China. That is no longer the case, for Suzhou has become a key production base for sophisticated X-ray printers and network routers and switches.

The GaveKal report shows that China's rapid emergence as an exporter of capital equipment, as opposed to primary and light manufactured goods. In fact, during the past decade, China's share of global exports of capital equipment has quadrupled, from 2 to 8 percent.

Finally, China is emerging as the new global renewable energy giant, too. In 2009, for example, it overtook the United States as the world's largest market for wind turbines, while State-owned power plants are competing to see who can build solar plants the fastest.

Indeed, Chinese wind turbine producers have now gone global in their sales efforts. A report in The New York Times, published in Nov 15, 2010, said Sinovel, a Beijing-based State-owned turbine producer, signed a contract with the Massachusetts Water Authority last year to build a 1.5-megawatt wind turbine.

The turbine will provide electricity for a wastewater pumping station in the Boston suburb of Charleston. The report also said that China's fifth largest wind turbine producer, Ming Yang Power Group, has set up a sales office in Dallas, Texas.

The Chinese government has long supported renewable energy through its "863 Program". Now, the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) calls for doing the same for higher-end capital equipment.

This trend will naturally raise new fears about Chinese economic competition in the US and Europe. But while some businesses in the West will undoubtedly be squeezed, the GaveKal report says that others will benefit from having access to lower cost capital equipment to boost their productivity. As Freeman was quoted as having said in a July 23 article in Toronto-based The Globe and Mail: "The story of Chinese export deflation is far from over."

Moreover, within China, the move to higher-end manufacturing will boost Chinese wages, thereby expanding the global consumption pie both for Chinese and Western companies.

In any case, China has no choice but to transform itself into a manufacturing power, because its low-wage cost advantage is being rapidly eroded. According to the Asia-focused investment and advisory company Intercedent, rising wages and the expected revaluation of the yuan means that mid-tier manufacturing wages in China will be equal to minimum wage levels in the US by 2017.

Once that happens, the production of cheap clothing, footwear and apparel will be repatriated back to developed countries or shift to newly emerging economies like Vietnam and Bangladesh, enabling the latter to develop more rapidly.

Thus the latest stage in China's rapid economic rise is surely a win-win for the aggregate world economy. And with the US becoming less and less governable by the day and Europe trapped in a common currency that it can neither retreat from nor manage effectively, the world economy needs a new leader and growth engine.

So expect to see more and more made-in-China products on movie screens.

The author is an American corporate trainer in China.

(China Daily 08/05/2011 page9)​


----------



## muse

*A super power in decline*
By Khurram Husain
Published: August 10, 2011

khurram.husain@tribune.com.pk

A*s little as a decade ago you needed special training to be able to understand the fact that America was a superpower in decline, buying time for itself with borrowed money. To see that reality you needed a working knowledge of the gold standard and know something about the Bretton Woods regime of fixed exchange rates and its abandonment in 1971. You would need to understand how a fixed and undervalued currency in China could lead to a virtually endless recycling of Chinese trade surpluses into American debt instruments, a curious phenomenon that was dubbed &#8216;Bretton Woods II&#8217; in some sections of literature. You needed to understand the meanings of esoteric words like &#8216;seigniorage privilege&#8217; and minimally technical formulations like &#8216;the n-1 problem&#8217;.*

*Today all you need is a pair of eyes and ears.* Listen to the lecture the Chinese have just given to Uncle Sam, every word of which is worth weighing carefully. Here are some of my favourite lines from the official comment published in Chinese state controlled media: &#8220;*China, the largest creditor of the world&#8217;s sole superpower, has every right now to demand the US to address its structural debt problems and ensure the safety of China&#8217;s dollar assets&#8221;*. And also this: &#8220;*To cure its addiction to debts, the US needs to re-establish the common sense principle that one should live within its means&#8221;.*

After lecturing the superpower to &#8220;_live within its means_,&#8221; the commentary goes on to touch two hot buttons. In one line it says that &#8220;*international supervision over the issue of US dollars should be introduced&#8230;*&#8221; and in another line, it calls for &#8220;*substantial cuts&#8230; to the US gigantic military expenditure and bloated social welfare costs*&#8221;. This may be the first time the Chinese finger has wagged so clearly and publicly at the superpower, *but it&#8217;s not the first time these themes have been touched on by the Chinese government*. I*n 2009, for instance, China&#8217;s central bank governor called for creating a new reserve currency to replace the dollar. Days later, the Chinese government began a push for far-reaching monetary reforms at a G20 summit in London, with western governments struggling to reckon with the depths of their economic crisis as the backdrop. To get an idea of how far things have come between the US and their Chinese creditors, recall that in the 1990s it was an annual ritual for the Clinton administration to first issue a certification that China was not engaging in human rights violations before renewing America&#8217;s most-favoured-nation trade status with the emerging Asian powerhouse. In 1994, Clinton formally dropped the linkage between human rights and trade, arguing that America&#8217;s relationship with China was far bigger than &#8220;just human rights&#8221;, and trade issues would not be subordinated to other issues. With the turn of the century, the next big issue that American politicians picked with the Chinese was the value of the yuan, the Chinese currency, that many American leaders argue has been kept artificially undervalued to promote Chinese products in global markets. By some estimates presented last year, China was spending more than a billion dollars a day to keep its currency from appreciating, thereby ensuring that its products would be the cheapest in the world.
*
F*or many years, American leaders tried to make this an issue between the governments of the two countries. The International Monetary Fund has stated as recently as a month ago that the Chinese yuan &#8220;remains substantially undervalued&#8221; and the US government continued its pressure to get China to allow the yuan to rise as late as January of 2011. But then they folded their hand as the Treasury department released a report saying categorically that China was not a &#8220;currency manipulator&#8221;*. *In every stand-off with the Chinese government, America has ultimately folded its hand. Eyes and ears are all you need now to know that the economic strength of the world&#8217;s sole superpower has withered before its eyes. For over two decades now, the US has urged other countries to trim wasteful expenditures, to limit government commitments in light of fiscal reality, to be more responsible in running up debt to pay for runaway spending. Today, its largest creditor is telling the US that the time has come for America to heed its own advice. In other words, America needs to undergo the kind of structural adjustment that it has crafted for the rest of the world, that it hoisted upon Russia in the 1990s, Latin America in the 1980s, East Asia following the financial crisis of 1997. Its time for America to swallow some of its own medicine, and discover the awful taste of choosing between what commitments to retain and which ones to dump*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China's Long March III B launches with Paksat-1R satellite payload

ÎÒ¹ú³É¹¦·¢Éä°Í»ùË¹Ì¹Í¨ÐÅÎÀÐÇ1R(×éÍ¼)_ÐÂÎÅÖÐÐÄ_ÐÂÀË Íø

"*China successfully launches communications satellite in Pakistan 1R*
August 12, 2011 1:27

Xinhua Xichang August 12 (Xinhua Li Qinghua, Zhang Liwen) at 0:15 on the 12th, China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the "Long March III B" carrier rocket, will be Pakistan's communications satellite 1R (Paksat-1R) successful delivery into orbit. This is my first time to Asia the user to "in-orbit delivery 'exports of satellites, but also our first time this year to provide commercial satellite for international users export services.

About 26 minutes after the rocket launch, Xi'an satellite monitoring center of the data showed that normal star separated from the rocket, the satellite perigee of 204 kilometers into accurate, apogee 41,985 km, orbital inclination of 24.8 degree geostationary transfer orbit, launching a complete success.

The launch tasks in accordance with China Great Wall Industry Corporation and Pakistan's Space and outer atmosphere, the Research Council in 2008, Pakistan signed 1R communications satellite in-orbit delivery contract implementation. According to the contract, Pakistan, China Great Wall Industry Corporation will deliver a high-power in-orbit communication satellites, provide training and assist in building the ground in Pakistan, two control stations.

"Pakistan star 1R" communications satellite project, in July 1990 following the Long March II rocket carrying bundled Pakistan launched a small satellite (BADR-A), the Pakistani cooperation in the aerospace field again. In Pakistan the 60th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations, "Pakistan star 1R" the successful launch of the "Sino-Pakistani friendship year" has added new luster.

"Pakistan star 1R" communications satellite and the "Long March III B" carrier rocket, by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation China Academy of Space Technology and China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology Development. "Pakistan star 1R" use "East is Red IV" satellite platform, satellite loaded with two 30-band transponders and three road antenna, satellite beam coverage in South Asia, Middle East, Africa and eastern Europe, some cities and regions, mainly used to meet Pakistan in the telecommunications, broadcasting and broadband multimedia services and other areas of communication needs.

"Long March III B" is our ability to geosynchronous transfer orbit carrying the largest launch vehicle, can be mass 5500 kg payload into geosynchronous transfer orbit. The launch is the "Long March III B" rocket's 15th launch, is the Long March series of carrier rockets of the first 143 flight."





Paksat-1R uses China's most-advanced DFH-4 satellite platform with a 15-year service life





Long March III B rocket










Paksat-1R technical specifications





A closer look at the Paksat-1R solar panels

----------

*YouTube video*





[Note: Thank you to Antibody for the post and HouShanghai for the video.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The characteristics of a modern communications satellite are:

1. It is the size of a city bus and weighs about 10,000 pounds.

2. It lasts for 15 years.

3. It has approximately 32 transponders.





*China's DFH-4 satellite bus (or platform) designed and built by CGWIC (i.e. China Great Wall Industrial Corporation)*





*DFH-4 satellite technical specifications*





"*A typical satellite has 32 transponders.* Transponders each work on a specific radio frequency wavelength, or &#8220;band.&#8221; *Satellite communications work on three primary bands: C, Ku and Ka.* C was the first band used and, as a longer wavelength, requires a larger antenna. Ku is the band used by most current VSAT systems. Ka is a new band allocation that isn&#8217;t yet in wide use. Of the three, it has the smallest wavelength and can use the smallest antenna."
(Source: Beyond line of sight communications)





(Source: User:Bhamer/sandbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


China's DFH-4 is comparable to Western satellites. Its 30 transponders (or perhaps the Pakistanis weren't willing to buy more than 30 transponders) are very close to the average of 32 transponders on a modern satellite. At 5,200 kg or 11,440 pounds, it is approximately the same weight as Western satellites in the 10,000-pound class. The DFH-4 uses the "three primary bands: C, Ku, Ka," and L bands. Its solar panels generate the standard 8 kW of power.

----------

http://www.spacenews.com/archive/archive06/chinadfh_1016.html

"*China Looks To Boost Satellite Manufacturing With DFH-4 Line*
By PETER B. de SELDING
Space News Staff Writer
posted: 18 October *2006*
03:30 pm ET
...
PARIS -- The first of a new line of high-power telecommunications satellites produced in China and already sold to two export customers is scheduled for launch in late October for China's Sinosat direct-broadcast television provider, Chinese space officials said.

The Sinosat-2 satellite, the first of the DFH-4 spacecraft built by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), has faced several delays but is now expected to be launched in the coming weeks by a Chinese Long March 3B rocket from China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

If it functions as planned, the DFH-4 satellite design will bring China's domestic satellite manufacturing industry closer to the level of its U.S., European and Japanese counterparts.

DFH-4 is the third generation of China-built telecommunications spacecraft and carries some 800 kilograms of payload -- four times the capacity of the previous Chinese product, the DFH-3. Weighing up to 5,300 kilograms at launch, the DFH-4 platform is built to operate for 15 years -- double the DFH-3's life expectancy -- and provide up to 10 kilowatts of power at the end of its service life.
...
*Wang said CAST has tested the DFH-4 design to a maximum capacity of 54 transponders, 38 in Ku-band and 16 in C-band.* The satellite's upper limit would be around 5,600 kilograms, he said in the presentation. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China becomes ASEANs largest trade partner

"*China becomes ASEANs largest trade partner*
Updated : 8:40 AM, 14/08/2011

*China has become the largest trade partner of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), with two-way trade last year reaching US$230 billion.*






Indonesian Vice Minister of Trade Mahendra Siregar made the statement on the sidelines of the ASEAN - China Economic Ministers Meeting in Manado, Indonesia on August 12.

ASEAN total exports to China was US$113.5 billion last year, representing a year-on-year rise of 39.1 percent, while the blocs imports from China were up 21.8 percent to US$117.7 billion.

The same day, at the 14th ASEAN+3 Economic Ministers Meeting in Indonesia, Chinese Trade Minister Chen Deming underlined that China considers ASEAN, Japan and the Republic of Korea (RoK) as its important trade and investment partners.

Last year, total trade turnover between China and ASEAN, Japan and the RoK accounted for 27 percent of Chinas trade turnover. Meanwhile, the total amount of capital ASEAN, Japan, and the RoK poured into China made up 12.4 percent of the total foreign investment in the country.

Therefore, China attaches importance to trade cooperation among ASEAN+3 member countries. China is willing to promote economic cooperation in the East Asian region, contributing to the economic development in the region and common prosperity among the East Asian countries.

VNA/VOVNews"

----------

My post from last year:

The China-ASEAN FTA (i.e. free trade agreement) came into full effect on January 1, 2010. You can read the economic ramifications of the China-ASEAN FTA at the following link:

China-ASEAN free trade area starts operation_English_Xinhua

"*China-ASEAN free trade area starts operation*
XINHUANEWS *2010-01-01* 13:13:26

NANNING, Jan. 1 (Xinhua) -- China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) kicked off their free trade area (FTA) on Friday.

*The world's largest FTA embracing developing countries covers a population of 1.9 billion and China-ASEAN FTA sets stage for economic integration involves about 4.5 trillion U.S. dollars of trade volume.*

*The average tariff on goods from ASEAN countries to China is cut down to 0.1 percent from 9.8 percent.*"






----------

Big jump in exports to China

"*Big jump in exports to China*
Thursday April 1, *2010*

*MALAYSIAS exports to China increased by 143% last year compared with 2006*, said International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Mustapa Mohamed.

The export value was RM8.4bil last year with a total of 23,424 certificates of origins issued, he said.

*This means that Malaysian companies are benefiting from increasing exports after the implementation of the Asean-China Free Trade Agreement (FTA) in July 2005,* he said.

Under the Asean-China FTA, the import duties were reduced in stages.

On Jan 1, import duties were abolished when 90% of products traded in Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and China became duty free.

The import duties of the remaining 10% would be reduced eventually, he said in his reply to Charles Santiago (DAP-Klang).

Mustapa said products exported to China included rubber, vegetable oil, stearic acid, raw palm oil and acetic acid.

Total exports of Malaysia to China was RM67.24bil while imports from China was worth RM60.66bil last year.

Malaysia enjoys a trade surplus of RM6.58bil with China, he said.

*Mustapa said the ministry had yet to receive any negative feedback from local industries on the implementation of Asean-China FTA.*

The iron and steel industry sector is worried about the stiff competition from China, he said.

Mustapa said the Government would monitor the impact of the FTA and would take the necessary steps to ensure that the local industry could compete with China.

Malaysia will continue to discuss with other Asean countries to ensure that Asean-China FTA would not bring adverse effects to Asean, he said.

Currently, the Government ensures that imported products from China met the standards in all aspects including health and security."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

ZTE claims two million sales for the ZTE Blade / San Francisco. (Source: ZTE claims two million sales for the ZTE Blade / San Francisco)

ZTE now 5th largest mobile phone maker - China.org.cn

"*ZTE now 5th largest mobile phone maker*
China.org.cn, August 12, 2011





ZTE has become the fifth largest phone maker in the world. Its market share growing from 1.8 percent to 3.0 percent. 

Overall sales of mobile devices to end users totalled 428.7 million units in the second quarter this year, up 16.5 percent from the same period in 2010, said Gartner, an industry research firm based in the U.S., in a report released Thursday, Sina.com reported Friday.

According the report, Nokia sold 97.87 million phones, compared to 111.5 million in the second quarter of 2010. Its market share dropped from 30.3 percent to 22.8 percent. Samsung's market share fell from 17.8 percent to 16.3 percent. LG's overall share slid from 8 percent to 5.7 percent. Apple came in fourth, going from 2.4 percent to 4.6 percent. *ZTE has become the fifth largest phone maker in the world, its market share growing from 1.8 percent to 3.0 percent.*

"We expect manufacturers and distributors to remain cautious about raising their stock levels in the second half of 2011, following the recent uncertainty on the world financial markets," said Gartner analyst Annette Zimmermann.

The industry research company also expects the overall market of mobile devices to grow by 12 percent in 2011."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Second Reactor Using New Chinese Design Begins Operation Near Hong Kong.*
The second unit at the new Ling Ao II nuclear power plant in southern China entered commercial operation Sunday (August 7, 2011), Chinese state media reported. It is the second reactor to use *Chinas new CPR-1000* pressurized water reactor design and the fourth reactor built at Ling Aos two plants in the last decade. Like the first unit at Ling Ao II that went online last fall, the new unit produces 1,080 megawatts per hour. (Source: Second Reactor Using New Chinese Design Begins Operation Near Hong Kong - Nuclear Power Industry News - Nuclear Power Industry News - Nuclear Street - Nuclear Power Portal)

Ditching Nuclear Risks Third Lost Decade in Japan on Increased Oil Costs

"Ditching Nuclear Risks Third Lost Decade in Japan on Increased Oil Costs
By Aki Ito and Maki Shiraki - Aug 14, 2011 8:15 PM ET
...
Japan relied on imports to meet 80 percent of its energy needs in 2009, World Bank data show, against 60 percent for Germany and 22 percent for the U.S. *China imported 6 percent of its energy in 2008, according to the latest data available.* (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China's overall energy use in 2008 was 2,131 million tons of oil equivalent (Mtoe) (see China v US energy consumption: the data | Business | guardian.co.uk). Six percent of 2,131 Mtoe is 128 Mtoe.

In 2008, China's import of energy was 2,148 Terawatt-hours (TWh). Since one Mtoe equals 11.63 TWh, China's imports were 185 Mtoe. (See Energy policy of the People's Republic of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). [185 imported Mtoe / 2,131 total Mtoe] * 100 = 8.7% imported Mtoe.

It does appear the journalist was wrong. China's total imports of energy in 2008 was 8.7% (e.g. [2,148 TWh imported / 24,614 TWh total] * 100 = 8.7%). (See Energy policy of the People's Republic of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Nevertheless, China is still the most energy-independent among the world's four-largest economies.

1. China - 8.7% reliance on energy imports
2. U.S. - 22%
3. Germany - 60%
4. Japan - 80%

Total domestic energy produced is the sum of domestic coal, hydropower, nuclear, oil, natural gas, wind, solar, geothermal, and biomass. Imported oil comprises only a small portion of China's overall energy use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China Debuts a Drone at Robotics Show - WSJ.com

"*China Debuts a Drone at Robotics Show*
By NATHAN HODGE
AUGUST 18, 2011

China made its debut this week at the world's largest robotics trade show when a Shenzhen-based firm showcased its F50, a small drone with a high-definition video camera that a company brochure billed as a tool for monitoring protests, or responding to building fires.





*AEE Technology's F50 drone was shown at the world's largest robotics trade show in Washington on Tuesday.* (Credit: Charlie Shoemaker for The Wall Street Journal)

The appearance of AEE Technology Co.'s relatively small, short-range droneabout the size of a pizza panin the drone market underscores the burgeoning international competition in the market for unmanned aerial vehicles and military robots.

State-run and private Chinese companies have invested heavily in recent years in developing drones both for export and for China's military and domestic security needs.

Western defense officials and experts were taken by surprise in November, when at least 25 Chinese drone models were on display at an air show in south China. Several models were also shown at an exhibition of police and antiterrorism equipment in Beijing in May.

"The market for military robotics has gone global, and China is looking to be a major producer and exporter in that market, just like the U.S.," said P.W. Singer, the author of "Wired for War," a book about the revolution in military robotics.

China's investment in new military technology, including the recent launch of an aircraft carrier and the development of a stealth jet, has prompted concern in U.S. military circles. Military analysts have suggested that China is focused on capabilities that could threaten U.S. military vessels in a confrontation over Taiwan. The most recent Defense Department report to Congress on China's military capabilities notes Beijing's push to develop longer-range unmanned aircraft, including armed drones, "expands China's options for long-range reconnaissance and strike."

But AEE's information brochurewhich shows an overhead image of protesters hemmed in by riot police, as well as a building on firesuggests a similarly strong interest in domestic security.

AEE was the first Chinese company to exhibit its wares at Unmanned Systems North America, an annual exposition in Washington that features robotic hardware from around the world. In a small booth on the edge of the showroom floor, Wendy Wei, the firm's overseas sales department manager, said the company was looking to drum up international salesand potential orders from military and police customers.

"We had a customer yesterday who wants to use it to survey ground for the mining industry," she said. "Anywhere you need someone to do detecting or you need to take videos in a place that human beings cannot go you can use it, so it's a huge market actually."

Michael O'Hanlon, a defense expert at the Brookings Institution in Washington, said China's interest in developing unmanned aircraft as a tool for policing crowds or responding to emergencies was "totally understandable, and legitimate."

Broadly speaking, Mr. O'Hanlon said China lagged behind the U.S. in conventional military power, but added that China was "quick in reacting to opportunities, particularly in the smaller weapons areas."

While China's progress on military drones is of concern to the U.S. and Israel and could worry China's neighbors, its development of drones such as AEE's F50 could also have implications for other countries that have sought to acquire drones not just for military purposes but for police surveillance and antiterrorist operations.

The U.S. currently dominates the robotics industry and has made drones a centerpiece of its military arsenal. That its drone technology far outstrips that of its rivals was underscored by other equipment on display at the show, such as the A160 Hummingbird, a full-sized robotic helicopter developed by Boeing Co., or a self-driving seven-ton truck being developed by Oshkosh Corp. unit Oshkosh Defense.

In April, a small robot made by U.S.-based iRobot Corp. was used to explore a reactor building at Japan's crippled Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant. A Global Hawk, a high-flying pilotless spyplane made by Northrop Grumman Corp., was used to survey the damage above the plant. In Libya, the U.S. military has sent armed Predator drones, made by General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Inc., to strike targets in Libya.

As competition heats up, U.S. defense executives are increasingly complaining that export controls are making it harder to compete internationally. In a keynote address at the convention Wednesday, Wes Bush, Northrop's CEO, complained that the U.S. export-control regime, which treats unmanned aircraft as extremely sensitive military hardware, made it hard to compete for global customers.

"Today's export restrictions are hurting this industry in the U.S. without making us any safer," he said. "And they could cause the U.S. to relinquish to other nations ultimately its lead in these technologies."

Mr. Bush compared the situation to earlier U.S. restrictions on the sale of communications satellites, which spurred other countries to develop their own technologies.

The Obama administration last year kicked off an effort to overhaul and streamline the system that governs the export of weapons and commercial products that have a potential for military use. The initiative was billed as a way to boost the competitiveness of U.S. manufacturing and technology sectors.

Kenneth Juergens, a vice president for Oshkosh Defense, said export restrictions made it more difficult to do business internationally, even as U.S. companies look to markets abroad to offset declining U.S. defense budgets. "We need help to get some of those barriers moved or at least streamlined so the approval process moves faster," he said.

U.S. export controls on things like drones are also a subject of frustration for long-standing customers of U.S. military hardware. Yousef Al Otaiba, the ambassador of the United Arab Emirates to the U.S., said that unmanned aircraft were a "very, very tightly controlled technology" that was pushing countries to develop their own domestic technology...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*Looking East to cure recession*
By Dr Pervez Tahir
Published: August 18, 2011

The writer is a former chief economist of the Planning Commission and is based in Lahore pervez.tahir@tribune.com.pk

Preachers of austerity have brought growth in the United States and Europe to a grinding halt. *Interest rates and inflation are extremely low. But no one &#8212; consumers, investors or governments &#8212; is spending except on the bare essentials. In the US, this spending drought is bringing the feared double-dip &#8212; recessions in quick succession &#8212; that much closer. Asia, on the other hand, has continued to enjoy high growth. Can it provide demand for more goods and services from the US and Europe to steer the world out of recession? After all, Asia&#8217;s growth depends largely on exports, which will eventually be affected by the demand constraint. In the process, can an Asian currency replace the ailing dollar?*

*The second and the third largest economies of the world after the United States, China and Japan, are in Asia. The Japanese economy has been shrinking after this year&#8217;s earthquake and tsunami and due to an appreciating yen. Real and substantive action is expected of from China, the leading member of the high-growth league. With ownership of $1.1 trillion in US treasury bills and total foreign exchange reserves of $3.2 trillion, she is the largest external creditor of the US and the largest foreign currency holder of the world. Her trade surplus in July alone was $32 billion*. Leaving aside their traditional circumspection on economic matters, the Chinese have admonished the sole superpower on living beyond its means. They are also worried about the security of their dollar-denominated assets. *US Vice-President Joe Biden is visiting China to complain, yet again, about the undervaluation of the renminbi (RMB) and a restrictive import regime. China will be asked to import more and export less. This will spur demand and jobs in the West. The proposed mechanism is to allow the Chinese exchange rate to appreciate. The IMF estimates the RMB&#8217;s undervaluation at 20 per cent. For years, China has resisted the pressure to appreciate its currency. Now this may begin to happen under the pressure of economic forces. In fact, the RMB is already beginning to appreciate. The resulting cheapening of imports will be an antidote to inflation, running at 6.5 per cent and threatening to rise. Costlier exports will yield fewer reserves, investment of which is becoming riskier and unmanageable. Exports are also beginning to be expensive as labour costs rise. Although labour costs are far lower in China than in the United States, they are rising to the extent that some Chinese manufacturers are resorting to substitute robots for labour. This will have its own implications in a country which still has a vast pool of surplus labour in rural areas. Such efforts will undermine plans to develop the domestic market*. As for gains to the United States, the latest IMF estimates suggest inconsequential impact on job creation. *Another study shows that more than half of a dollar spent on an import from China is attributable to the services sector in the United States. These gains could increase if the two central banks coordinate policy. The Federal Reserve&#8217;s announcement to keep nominal interest rate near zero for the next two years does provide such an opportunity*. *Whether China will respond in kind is another matter*, especially when economists in Germany, with the third largest trade surplus in the world, are proposing a farewell to eurozone rather than bailing out weaker EU economies.

*These currency battles are hastening the internationalisation of the RMB, but not its convertibility.* T*he war to overcome the might of the dollar does not enter a decisive phase until the 2030s, when China is likely to become the largest economy of the world*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Chinese automotive workers check Chery QQ6 model cars as they come off the assembly line at their factory in Wuhu, Anhui Province in 2007.

Chery to open Kenyan plant | Companies | chinadaily.com.cn

"*Chery to open Kenyan plant*
Updated: 2011-08-12 09:11
By Beatrice Gachenge (China Daily)





Chery Automobile Co Ltd's booth at an auto show in Beijing. The company aims to sell 120,000 vehicles overseas this year, which would be an increase of more than 30 percent. [Photo / China Daily]

_Automaker tries to secure $50m to fund its new East African facility_

NAIROBI, Kenya - Chery Automobile Co Ltd is to become the second Chinese vehicle maker to build an assembly plant in Kenya. The move will see Chery Automobile join the truck manufacturer Beiqi Foton Motors Co Ltd as the companies attempt to tap East African demand and will further strengthen Chinese links with the continent.

"They (Chery) are discussing with the (Chinese) government so that they can get some $50 million to invest in Kenya through an assembly plant," said Justus Nguu, the director of Stantech Motors Ltd, Chery Automobile's franchise holder in Kenya.

China has made big inroads in Africa, where it is seeking to secure energy, minerals and food.

Chery Automobile, which started selling cars overseas in 2002, and is now China's biggest auto exporter, aims to set up its plant next year. In 2010, the company tested the market by venturing into Kenya through a franchise.

The automaker sold a modest 120 cars last year, but aims to produce 1,000 units in 2013 at its plant which will serve Kenya, East Africa's biggest economy, and other countries in the region.

*Chery Automobile, China's largest indigenous automaker, aims to increase exports by more than 30 percent this year to 120,000 vehicles. The firm is targeting developing nations in Southeast Asia, the Middle East, South America and Africa.

Chery operates 16 assembly plants overseas.*

The Chinese will have to battle Japanese vehicles, which have saturated the Kenyan car market.

Toyota Motor Corp controls about 65 percent of the market, mainly through the second-hand segment.

The truck business is dominated by established players CMC Holdings Ltd and the Kenyan unit of General Motors Co.

General Motors East Africa Ltd, Associated Vehicle Assemblers Ltd and Kenya Vehicle Manufacturers Ltd are the established players in Kenya's motor vehicle assembly sector.

Analysts said proximity to growing markets was the key driver for the companies planning to set up in Kenya.

"(The delay in) lead time for orders ... has made it strategically important for auto manufacturers targeting Africa to want a serious presence in Africa," said Hanningtone Gaya, an independent regional vehicle analyst based in Nairobi.

*China's truck maker, Shanghai-listed Beiqi Foton Motors, a unit of Beijing Automotive Industry Holdings Co (BAIC), plans to begin construction of an assembly plant in Kenya this year, to help it nudge up sales on the continent.

The company plans to double sales in Africa to 20,000 units by 2013 from last year by ramping up sales to economies that require heavy commercial vehicles for use in the construction of their infrastructure projects, including roads, rails and ports.*

"When you look at the international markets, we are still young. Africa is a good market for us," Calvin Guo managing director of the Kenyan subsidiary of Beiqi Foton Motors.

Reuters"

[Note: Thank you to Grey Boy 2 for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Work on Xiluodu, China's second-largest hydroelectric power station after the Three Gorges Dam, is expected to be completed in 2015. (Photo/Xinhua)

Last year, China consumed 4,190 Terawatt-hours of electricity. Electricity consumption growth for this year is 12%, which means China's projected total 2011 electricity consumption is 4,693 Terawatt-hours.

The growth in China's 2011 electricity consumption will be 503 Terawatt-hours, which is nearly the total amount of electricity consumed in Germany or India for an entire year! *China will consume as much electricity this year as the United States and India combined!*

[Note: Caption credit -- Four hydropower plants planned on Yangtze tributary. Xinhua photo of Xiluodu dam (shown above) is from March 22, 2009.

In a previous post, I noted CNN reported China's Three Gorges Dam (84.7 billion kilowatt-hours) produces the electricity of 21 Hoover Dams (4 billion kilowatt-hours). (See China fills Three Gorges Dam to capacity - CNN)

*China's new Xiluodu dam is expected to generate 64 Terawatt-hours (TWh), which is equivalent to 16 Hoover Dams.* (See right-hand-side chart at Xiluodu Dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)]

----------

China's power consumption up 12.2 pct in first seven months of 2011

"*China's power consumption up 12.2 pct in first seven months of 2011*
English.news.cn 2011-08-14 11:25:28

BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's National Energy Administration (NEA) announced Sunday that the country's total electric power consumption rose 12.2 percent from a year earlier to 2.69 trillion kilowatt-hours (kwh) during the first seven months of this year. (article continues)"

----------

From my post earlier this year:

*China overtakes United States as world's-largest electricity consumer*

In 2010, China became the first country in the world to exceed the 4,000 terawatt-hours threshold. *China consumed 4,190 terawatt-hours of electricity.* The United States fell into second place by consuming only 3,876 terawatt-hours of electricity. All hail the new king!

China's power consumption up 14.56 pct in 2010 -Xinhua | Energy & Oil | Reuters

"China's power consumption up 14.56 pct in 2010 -Xinhua
Mon Jan 17, 2011 2:18am GMT

BEIJING Jan 17 (Reuters) - *China's total power consumption in 2010 rose 14.56 percent year on year to more than 4.19 trillion kilowatt-hours, official news agency Xinhua said, citing data from the China Electricity Council.*"

2011 Electricity Demand To Fall Slightly On More Normal Temps - EIA - WSJ.com

"2011 Electricity Demand To Fall Slightly On More Normal Temps - EIA
JANUARY 11, 2011, 2:16 P.M. ET

NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Electricity demand consumed across the U.S. is expected to fall in 2011 after surging higher last year on extreme hot and cold temperatures, according to the Department of Energy's short-term energy outlook released Tuesday.

Electricity consumption closely tracks growth in economic activity. But last year unusually hot and cold weather caused demand to rebound sharply as households cranked up their air conditioners and heaters, depending on the season. This activity snapped a rare two-year decline in power demand, caused by the housing crisis that deepened into the worst economic downturn seen in the U.S. in decades.

*Total U.S. energy consumption, which rose 4% last year to 10.62 billion kilowatt hours a day*, is now expected to significantly lag economic activity amid the return to "more normal temperatures," according to the Energy Information Administration's monthly short-term energy outlook."

[Calculation: 10.62 terawatt-hours a day * 365 days per year = 3,876 terawatt-hours of electricity consumed by U.S. in 2010]

----------

From my post last year:

*Is China's Real Economy Already the Size of the U.S.?*

Electricity is a good reflection of the real size of an economy. According to Lester Thurow (a famous economist and former dean at the MIT Sloan School of Management), electricity is a fundamental component of economic activity. The measurement of electricity consumption does not suffer from monetary exchange rate distortions caused by currency traders.

In 2009, China consumed almost as much electricity as the United States (i.e. 3,643 vs. 3,741 terawatt-hours). Using electricity consumption as the measurement standard, China's economy is already approximately the size of the U.S. economy.

Why do we think that China's economy will keep booming for the next ten years? China has been busy signing Free Trade Agreements (i.e. FTAs) with Southeast Asia and Latin America that come into effect this month. (See Kevin Holtsberry: The Big Thing in the New Year? It's in Asia and China-Peru FTA to take effect in mid-Jan)

Based on new information, I amended the data in the following table on estimated Chinese power consumption.

Electricity - consumption(kWh) 2010 country ranks, By Rank

Rank.....Country.............Value (kW-hours)............Date of Info
1..........*United States....3,741,485,000,000*.......2009 (actual, see below)
2..........*China................3,643,000,000,000*.......2009 (actual, see below)
3..........European Union....2,884,000,000,000..........2007 est.
4..........Russia................1,023,000,000,000 ..........2007 est.
5..........Japan.................1,007,000,000,000 ..........2007 est.
6..........India.....................568,000,000,0 00...........2007 est.
7..........Germany................547,300,000,000. ..........2007 est.
8..........Canada..................536,100,000,000 ...........2007 est.
9..........France...................447,200,000,00 0...........2007 est.
10........Brazil.....................404,300,000,0 00...........2007 est.

References:

United States: International Energy Statistics

China: China's power consumption grows 6% in 2009_English_Xinhua

----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The world's five largest PC manufacturers are:

1. *HP* - wants to get out of low-margin PC business and undo Compaq acquisition from 2001
2. *Dell* - "has already stated that its heading to higher ground with storage, networking and services."
3. *Lenovo* - Chinese company "growing fast and has a lot of cash."
4. *Acer* - Taiwanese company known for Acer notebook computers and dual-screen Iconia tablet
5. *Asus* - Taiwanese company famous for Asus Transformer tablet with 400,000 sold last month alone

IBM vacated the PC business and sold it to Lenovo in 2004. Today, HP is trying to follow in IBM's footsteps and become a higher-margin software and services company. Dell has stated it wants to move in a similar direction.

The conclusion is inescapable. There is no future in competing against a core Chinese strength in PC manufacturing. Lenovo's size is scaling upwards in lockstep with Chinese economic growth. In the next ten to fifteen years, Lenovo should become the world's largest PC manufacturer.

Reference:

HP: Potential Winners, Losers And Buyers for HP PC Business | The VAR Guy

----------





Lenovo Smartphone, Skylight and IdeaPad U1





Lenovo LePad Slate

Lenovo posts record $5.9b sales revenue|Business|chinadaily.com.cn

"*Lenovo posts record $5.9b sales revenue*
Updated: 2011-08-19 07:57
By Tuo Yannan (China Daily)

BEIJING - The technology giant Lenovo Group, the third-largest PC maker by market share, on Thursday reported quarterly sales revenue of $5.9 billion for April through June and pre-tax net profit of $123 million, nearly double compared with the same period last year.

Lenovo attributed the result - the company's highest in 27 years - to pre-tax net profit of $77 million in mature markets such as the United States, Japan and Western Europe. It was facing $9 million in losses for the same period last year.

Lenovo's sales revenue in mature markets was $2.1 billion in the quarter ended June, accounting for 34.6 percent of the company's global figure.

According to the company, it will shift its emphasis from market share to profit-generating projects in those regions.

Lenovo Chairman Liu Chuanzhi at the earnings call said the company has been placing its focus on mature markets since the beginning of this year.

In January, the company announced a $175 million joint venture with Japan's NEC Corp. In July, Lenovo completed its acquisition of Medion AG, a German multimedia and consumer electronics maker.

"Our results show that Lenovo's acquisition of IBM's PC business has become a success. In future quarters, we will take what we've learned from this acquisition and apply that knowledge toward our joint venture with NEC in Japan and our acquisition of Medion in Germany," Lenovo's CEO Yang Yuanqing said.

*Lenovo Group surpassed Acer Inc to become the world's third-largest PC maker with a market share of 12.2 percent in the latest quarter and has benefited from its expanded distribution channels through acquisitions, according to the US-based research company IDC.*

Yang said the company will continue to focus its acquisition targets on overseas PC companies that occupy a large portion of local markets.

The PC sector has been Lenovo's main business after its acquisition of IBM's Personal Computing Division in 2005. The company said it will focus on the more lucrative business-computing sector, where the company has leverage in domestic and overseas markets.

"Although Lenovo's market share in mature markets is still relatively small, it has a very strong advantage in the Chinese market. We forecast China will continue to experience rapid growth over the next quarter, especially in the mobile Internet sector," said Kitty Fok, vice-president of the research company IDC Asia-Pacific.

Apple Inc received $3.8 billion in sales revenue in China last quarter through sales of iPhones and iPads, while Lenovo saw $2.8 billion in the same period.

Lenovo said it will place greater emphasis on its LePhone smartphone and LePad tablet PC in order to grab a greater share of the mobile Internet sector.

In the earnings call on Thursday, the company said it sold 81,000 LePads in the last quarter and aims to occupy 20 percent of China's tablet PC market by the end of this year to compete with Apple."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Apple A6 Chip in Early Production Stages at TSMC

"*Apple A6 Chip in Early Production Stages at TSMC*
8:00 PM - August 21, 2011 by Marcus Yam -
source: Tom's Hardware US

*TSMC could score yet another contract for a fancy chip.*





Apple A4 iPad CPU

Samsung is Apple's chip partner with its ARM-based A4 and A5 that have been the brains of the latest iPod touch, iPhone, iPad and Apple TV devices. Of course, the two companies aren't friends in the legal realm right now, so perhaps Apple is just looking for a new friend with a factory.

The Taiwanese Economic News reports that Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., Ltd. (TSMC) has allegedly started trial production of Apple's A6 chip, which will likely be used in future generations of Apple mobile devices.

*TSMC is lending its 28nm process with 3D chip stacking technology to Apple's A6 chip*, with plans to be taped out in Q1 2012. The A6 could hit real products as soon as Q2.

Sadly, there are not any details yet regarding the chip, but hopefully it'll give Nvidia's quad-core Kal-El a run for its money. Yay for competitive progress, right?"

----------

Nvidia: We Are Well Prepared for 28nm Process Technology - X-bit labs

"Nvidia: We Are Well Prepared for 28nm Process Technology.
*Nvidia: We Have Working 28nm Silicon*
[08/11/2011 11:26 PM]
by Anton Shilov

Nvidia Corp. said it had learnt the lessons with 40nm process technology and would not repeat its mistakes with the 28nm fabrication process. *The company spent time on learning the peculiarities of the 28nm manufacturing technology from Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company and already has working 28nm chips.*

"We are far better prepared for 28nm than we were for 40nm. Because we took it so much more seriously. We were successful on so many different nodes for so long that we all collectively, as an industry, forgot how hard it is. So, one of the things that we did this time around was to set up an entire organization that is dedicated to advanced nodes. We have had many, many tests chips run on 28nm, we have working silicon," said Jen-Hsun Huang, chief executive officer of Nvidia.

TSMC's 40nm manufacturing process was plagued with low yields conditioned by problems with the technology itself, manufacturing issues and design errors. Nvidia started to develop its 40nm lineup without knowing about the potential issues and when it ran into a set of unexpected problems it had to delay launch of its key-products based on Fermi architecture. With 28nm process technology, the company seems to be better prepared.





Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) fabrication facility

"[Our experience with 28nm] is looking really good, it is looking much better than our experience with 40nm. It is just a comprehensive, across-the-board engagement between TSMC and ourselves making sure that we are ready for production ramp when the time comes. So I feel really good about 28nm," said Jen-Hsun Huang.

Nvidia said earlier this month that it plans to test-drive its next-generation Kepler graphics processing unit (GPU) this year and introduce the new chips commercially in 2012.

Kepler is Nvidia's next-generation graphics processor architecture that is projected to bring considerable performance improvements and will likely make the GPU more flexible in terms of programmability, which will speed up development of applications that take advantage of GPGPU (general purpose processing on GPU) technologies. Some of the technologies that Nvidia promised to introduce in Kepler and Maxwell (the architecture that will succeed Kepler) include virtual memory space (which will allow CPUs and GPUs to use the "unified" virtual memory), pre-emption, enhance the ability of GPU to autonomously process the data without the help of CPU and so on."

----------

AMD to "Kill" APU in 2012; Move to SOC with 28nm Krishna and Wichita - Bright Side Of News*

"*AMD to "Kill" APU in 2012; Move to SOC with 28nm Krishna and Wichita*
by Theo Valich
8/16/2011
...




*AMD Fusion Roadmap for 2012: 32nm Trinity will be made by GlobalFoundries, while 28nm Krishna and Wichita come out of TSMC*

Instead of being a long-term architecture, APU with its CPU, GPU and memory controller bolted together will only fly for a generation or two, before AMD releases a fully-blown SOC (System-on-a-Chip) design. With the low-power Bobcat core, which targets entry-level computing devices such as tablets, netbooks and low-end notebooks and desktops, the APU-to-SOC shift is going to happen with the second generation already.





*AMD Krishna and Wichita SOC designs: Future C-, E- and Z-Series APUs, all fitting inside the 18W TDP bracket. You can expect further decreases, to the tune of 8W and 16W SOC designs, even though Krishna and Wichita incorporate more parts in silicon*

The 2012 platform is codenamed "Deccan" and will consist out of Krishna and Wichita processors (successors of Ontario and Zacate, the current C-, E- and Z-Series APUs). Both designs will be manufactured using 28nm process over at TSMC, featuring up to four Bobcat cores, up to 2MB of L2 cache and naturally, a support for Turbo core mode.

Both Wichita and Krishna will pack 25% boost in graphics processing department, with the GPU design being brought up to Northern Islands standard, supporting UVD 3 with Secure Asset Management Unit (SAMU) and further improvements to multimedia standards (read: hardware acceleration for more codecs and technologies such as stereoscopic 3D).

The big change is the SOC part of the silicon: Yuba Fusion Controller Hub is moving onto the APU silicon, making these parts first SOC designs coming out of AMD stable.

Yuba FCH supports single PCIe x16 and four x1 ports, DVI, HDMI and Analog VGA, SATA 6Gbps, HD Audio, USB (dedicated 2.0 and 3.0 ports) legacy PCI, LPC and SPI. As you can imagine, all of these changes cannot fit inside the current Socket FM1, which is the main reason why Wichita and Krishna will utilize Socket FM2 in a discrete or embedded (BGA - Ball Grid Array) form factor.

It is expected that Trinity, the 32nm Bulldozer-based APU will continue to use Socket FM1 and evolve from APU to a SOC design in 2013.

Late 2012 and early 2013 are shaping up to be the time of SOC: 22nm Intel Atom Z Series, 28 and 32nm AMD Fusion, NVIDIA Project Denver, Qualcomm Snapdragon 8974, TI OMAP5 and many more.

To us, it looks that AMD has the upper hand, with NVIDIA's ability to surprise. Qualcomm Snapdragon 8974 slipped by more than two quarters and naturally, Intel can always come in with 22nm Medfield and wipe the floor with unconcerned competition."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Mustang's revolutionary roll-to-roll vacuum deposition systems deposit uniform thin-film coatings (Front Contact -TCO e.g. ZnO, Window Layer - CdS, Absorber - CIGS, Back Contact Molybdenum). 

Taiwan's newly-developed domestic roll-to-roll photovoltaic sputtering machine (US$1.03 million) is 20 times less expensive than comparable imported machinery (US$20.6 million).

Taiwan develops roll-to-roll photovoltaic sputtering machine | Eco-Business

"*Taiwan develops roll-to-roll photovoltaic sputtering machine*
Published: Monday, August 22nd, 2011
By: Taiwan Today

Taiwan chalked up a significant breakthrough in solar cell manufacturing Aug. 22 following the unveiling of its first homegrown roll-to-roll sputtering machine, according to the Ministry of Economic Affairs.

*The prototype will slash manufacturing costs by a third while satisfying international environmental protection standards, MOEA officials said.* We expect this machine to give local firms a competitive edge by 2012.

According to the ministry, environmentally friendly roll-to-roll vacuum deposition systems are utilized worldwide by major manufacturers to apply photovoltaic coatings in a low-cost and efficient manner. The technology is rarely used in Taiwan due to the exorbitant price of the machine and complicated manufacturing process.

*MOEA officials estimate that the locally made device will cost NT$30 million (US$1.03 million) and NT$80 per sputtered square meter; this compares to NT$600 million and NT$240 for comparable machines from abroad.*

Developed under a public-private sector program overseen by the MOEA, the roll-to-roll sputtering machine represents ongoing efforts to bolster Taiwans solar energy industry in the global market, officials said."

[Note: The picture (above) shows an expensive foreign roll-to-roll photovoltaic sputtering machine.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China Construction Bank (&#20013;&#22269;&#24314;&#35774;&#38134;&#34892 [Photo credit: Laozhou]

To put the net profit of China Construction Bank into perspective, let's compare the 2011 net profits of the two-most profitable Chinese and American companies from each country. As you can see, Chinese companies have achieved the same gargantuan profit levels as their American counterparts.

1. Exxon Mobil: $32.3 billion
2. Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC): $31 billion
3. China Construction Bank: $29 billion
4. Microsoft: $23.2 billion

References:

Exxon Mobil: The 10 Most Profitable Companies In 2011 - 24/7 Wall St. - Business - The Atlantic
ICBC: ICBC's net profit may rise 21% - China.org.cn
China Construction Bank: See article below and double the first-half profit
Microsoft: Dodge & Cox Finds Value in Tech: Microsoft and HP

----------

AFP: China Construction Bank net profit jumps 31%

"China Construction Bank net profit jumps 31%
(AFP)  12 hours ago

SHANGHAI  China Construction Bank said its first-half net profit jumped 31 percent thanks to higher interest rates and strong growth in fee-based businesses such as financial consulting and advisory services.

*The bank, in which Bank of America owns a 10 percent stake, earned 92.8 billion yuan ($14.5 billion) in the six months to the end of June*, compared with 70.7 billion yuan a year earlier, the company said in a statement filed to the Shanghai Stock Exchange late Sunday.

Net interest income, which accounts for more than 70 percent of its profit, grew 23.7 percent year-on-year in the first half to 145.7 billion yuan after the government hiked benchmark interest rates a number of times this year.

Fee and commission income also surged 41.7 percent from the same period last year to 47.7 billion yuan.

"The group was actively engaged in service and product innovation which boosted the growth in the fee-based businesses. As a result, net fee and commission income rose substantially," the bank said.

Shanghai-listed shares in China Construction Bank closed down 0.89 percent at 4.45 yuan in a weak market.

Lending growth of Chinese banks has slowed since China introduced a slew of measures to rein in liquidity to fight inflation, which hit the highest level in three years at 6.5 percent in July.

The central bank raised its benchmark interest rates twice in the first half of the year and the amount of money banks must keep in reserves with the central bank six times.

China Construction Bank said its outstanding loans stood at 5.99 trillion yuan as of the end of June, up 8.3 percent from the end of December. That growth was slower than the 11.1 percent recorded in the first half of 2010.

But net interest margin, a gauge of lending profitability, widened to 2.66 percent at the end of June from 2.41 percent the same time a year ago on the interest rates hikes, the bank said, offsetting the negative impact of slower growth in new loans.

The bank's non-performing loan ratio stood at 1.03 percent at the end of June, lower than 1.14 percent at the end of December."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

In general, the amount of tax revenues collected by a country will constrain the budgetary size for the armed forces. As China's fiscal revenues start to match U.S. federal government tax receipts, the two countries' military budgets should become roughly equal on a sustainable basis in the next few years.

*China's 2011 tax revenues: $1.55 trillion (72% of U.S. tax receipts)*
U.S. 2010 tax revenues: $2.16 trillion

References:

China

"Chinas 30% Gain in Tax Revenue Counters Risks from Local-Government Debt
By Bloomberg News - Jul 19, 2011 2:04 AM ET

Chinas tax revenue rose 29.6 percent to 5 trillion yuan ($773 billion) in the first half of the year, giving officials more room to maneuver as they grapple with swelling local-government debt.

The gain, reported by the Ministry of Finance on its website today, compared with a 32.4 percent increase in the first quarter from a year earlier. (article continues)"

United States federal budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Right-hand-side chart shows "U.S. Federal Tax Receipts - Fiscal Year 2010" of $2,162 billion.

[Note: To estimate China's 2011 tax revenues, double the half-year tax revenue of $773 billion.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

China's total GDP is like less than half of US, but tax revenue is 75% of it```how is that? it is very easy to evade tax in China...
maybe most of the revenue comes from state owned companies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Century

Martian2 said:


> In general, the amount of tax revenues collected by a country will constrain the budgetary size for the armed forces. As China's fiscal revenues start to match U.S. federal government tax receipts, the two countries' military budgets should become roughly equal on a sustainable basis in the next few years.
> 
> *China's 2011 tax revenues: $1.55 trillion (72% of U.S. tax receipts)*
> U.S. 2010 tax revenues: $2.16 trillion
> 
> References:
> 
> China
> 
> "China&#8217;s 30% Gain in Tax Revenue Counters Risks from Local-Government Debt
> By Bloomberg News - Jul 19, 2011 2:04 AM ET
> 
> China&#8217;s tax revenue rose 29.6 percent to 5 trillion yuan ($773 billion) in the first half of the year, giving officials more room to maneuver as they grapple with swelling local-government debt.
> 
> The gain, reported by the Ministry of Finance on its website today, compared with a 32.4 percent increase in the first quarter from a year earlier. (article continues)"
> 
> United States federal budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Right-hand-side chart shows "U.S. Federal Tax Receipts - Fiscal Year 2010" of $2,162 billion.
> 
> [Note: To estimate China's 2011 tax revenues, double the half-year tax revenue of $773 billion.]



where does china stand in the nation with the largest tax revenues?

im assuming US is 1st, is china 2nd?


----------



## Martian2

Chinese Century said:


> where does china stand in the nation with the largest tax revenues?
> 
> *im assuming US is 1st, is china 2nd?*



Your assumption is correct. Japan is a distant third.

1. U.S. tax revenues: $2.16 trillion (does not include -$200 billion penalty for interest payment on debt)
2. China: $1.55 trillion
3. Japan: $0.48 trillion

Reference:

Japan govt: 2011/12 tax revenues at some Y40 trln | Reuters

"Japan govt: 2011/12 tax revenues at some Y40 trln
Thu Dec 16, 2010 4:25am EST

Dec 16 (Reuters) - *Japan's tax revenues are likely to reach slightly above 40 trillion yen ($475 billion) for the financial year starting in April*, undershooting new government bond issuance for a third straight year, a senior Japanese government official said on Thursday.

"We cannot tolerate such an abnormal situation where tax revenues continue to undershoot new bond issuance," Tatsuo Hirano, deputy national strategy minister, told reporters.

He was speaking after cabinet ministers agreed to cap new government bond issuance in the next fiscal year's budget at or below the 44.3 trillion yen planned for the current year's initial budget.

The government is aiming to compile the 2011/12 budget by Dec. 24. (Reporting by Rie Ishiguro, Tetsushi Kajimoto; Editing by Chris Gallagher)"

[Note: $1 = 81 Yens at the beginning of the year and $1 = 77 Yens now]

----------

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703883504576186163767307644.html

"As Budget Battle Rages On, a Quiet Cancer Grows
MARCH 8, 2011
...
*This year the U.S. will spend more than $200 billion&#8212;roughly the gross domestic product of Chile&#8212;merely paying off that interest.* That's nearly as much as it will spend to provide health care to poor citizens through the Medicaid program. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Martian2 said:


> "Chinas 30% Gain in Tax Revenue Counters Risks from Local-Government Debt
> By Bloomberg News - Jul 19, 2011 2:04 AM ET





Thanks Bloomberg is one of the few news sources I trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

It is almost a dead-heat in international patent applications for the world's three-largest economies.

1. Japan: 337,497 World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO) patent applications
2. United States: 326,945
3. China: 313,854

Reference:

Analysis: China's telecom patent boom heralds innovation era | Reuters

"*Analysis: China's telecom patent boom heralds innovation era*
By Rachel Armstrong
SINGAPORE | Wed Aug 24, 2011 10:32pm EDT






Two new cloud-based smartphones called "Vision" made by Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, the world's No. 2 network equipment maker, can be seen during an official launch ceremony in Beijing August 3, 2011. (Credit: Reuters/David Gray)

(Reuters) - China's telecom giants are building up a war-chest of patents to help give them an edge in the legal battles raging between the world's smartphone makers, aided by Beijing's push to transform the country from workshop to innovator.

*Huawei Technologies Co Ltd and ZTE Corp, China's top two telecommunications equipment makers, are stealing a march on rivals both in traditional network gear and, increasingly, high-end phones.

ZTE was the second highest filer of international patent applications in the world last year according to the World Intellectual Property Organization, making 1,863 different filings. Huawei was the fourth most active filer with 1,528 applications, having been in the top spot in 2009.

Patent filings are soaring across most sectors in China -- last year there were 313,854 patents registered in the country according to the Thomson Reuters Derwent World Patents Index, a 12 percent rise from 2009.

China was the third highest filer of patents in 2010, just behind the U.S., which registered 326,945 and Japan with 337,497. Japan has been the leading patent filer in the world for the past decade but its lead is narrowing, with its filings volume down 12 percent since 2006. China is up 83 percent.*

The China telecom space in particular is seeing a lot of action as the likes of ZTE and Huawei, along with Taiwan's HTC move from being contract manufacturers for big foreign firms to making smart phones and tablets under their own brands.

"A lot of know-how flows through the contract manufacturer. The next logical step for these contract manufacturers is to climb up the value chain," said Elliot Papageorgiou a partner at intellectual property law firm Rouse in Shanghai.

And as they move up the value chain, they use patents to protect some of the knowledge and ideas they've picked up as contract manufacturers in order to give them room to manoeuvre in the increasingly competitive market.

"The more this market matures the more you are searching for the margins and China is now probably the biggest mobile phone market in the world," said Papageorgiou.

IP LAWYERS IN DEMAND

The flow of China filings means big business for patent lawyers in a country where trying to enforce intellectual property (IP) rights was seen by many companies as a largely pointless exercise until recently.

"In the last year and especially this year, demand for IP work is growing very fast," said Anthony Chen, a patent lawyer for Jones Day in Shanghai.

Douglas Clark, a barrister specialising in intellectual property cases who has worked in China since 1993 says the size of the industry has surged in recent years.

"The last 10 years have seen a huge growth in the number of IP lawyers employed in firms and in-house," he said.

"At the very top level for partners there's very strong competition for talent and strong salaries."

He estimates an IP partner in an international law firm in China can now expect to earn around $1 million to $2 million depending on how well their firm does that year. Partners in some Chinese firms are likely to earn even more.

COURTROOM BATTLES

The surge in the size of patent portfolios is causing a corresponding rise in litigation.

ZTE filed a lawsuit in China in April saying Huawei infringed on its fourth generation technology. The move came a day after Huawei sued ZTE in several European countries saying its rival had infringed on a series of its patents.

"Huawei and ZTE have sued each other in Europe and now are taking action in China because they both made good progress in selling their mobile communication products and now they're using patents as a competition tool," said Jones Day's Chen.

These lawsuits are hardly surprising given that their foreign counterparts such as Apple, Google and Samsung are all trying to use an armory of patents to stifle competition in the global smartphone industry.

Google Inc's biggest deal ever, the agreement to buy Motorola Mobility Holdings Inc this month for $12.5 billion, is an attempt to buy insurance against increasingly aggressive legal attacks from rivals such as Apple Inc.

So far though the likes of Apple and Samsung have stayed out of legal battles in China, wary of finding themselves at the wrong-end of a court order in a country they rely on for their manufacturing.

But for Chinese firms being sued in Europe or the United States, many are now using their home turf for retaliation.

ZTE has filed a patent infringement lawsuit against Ericsson's China unit after the Swedish telecoms giant filed patent lawsuits against ZTE in Britain, Italy and Germany.

"I expect more and more Chinese firms that may have 'lost face' by finding themselves as losing defendants in foreign jurisdictions to strengthen their position in China and take retaliatory action," said Rouse's Papageorgiou.

CHINA'S INNOVATION PUSH

The influx of patents not only underscores China's growing strength in the telecom sector, it also reveals a change afoot in the country's attitude toward intellectual property.

While the change is hardly air-tight, China is moving more toward recognising ideas and their origins, rather than copying and proliferating.

Intellectual property civil litigation cases filed in China rose by 37 percent to 41,718 last year according to the country's Supreme People's Court.

This is driven in part by China's plan to become a high-tech power house, with a target for 2.5 percent of its gross domestic product to come from research and development by 2020. It's trying to reach this goal by subsidising the cost of patents for Chinese companies and stricter enforcement of intellectual property rights.

"While traditionally in China you are supposed to share knowledge, the government is also aware that if you don't protect IP rights you don't attract investors and the nation can't develop the high-tech industries it wants," said Isabella Liu, a partner at Baker & McKenzie in Hong Kong.

(Editing by Lincoln Feast and Michael Flaherty)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese Century

Martian2 said:


> Your assumption is correct. Japan is a distant third.
> 
> 1. U.S. tax revenues: $2.16 trillion (does not include -$200 billion penalty for interest payment on debt)
> 2. China: $1.55 trillion
> 3. Japan: $0.48 trillion
> 
> Reference:
> 
> Japan govt: 2011/12 tax revenues at some Y40 trln | Reuters
> 
> "Japan govt: 2011/12 tax revenues at some Y40 trln
> Thu Dec 16, 2010 4:25am EST
> 
> Dec 16 (Reuters) - *Japan's tax revenues are likely to reach slightly above 40 trillion yen ($475 billion) for the financial year starting in April*, undershooting new government bond issuance for a third straight year, a senior Japanese government official said on Thursday.
> 
> "We cannot tolerate such an abnormal situation where tax revenues continue to undershoot new bond issuance," Tatsuo Hirano, deputy national strategy minister, told reporters.
> 
> He was speaking after cabinet ministers agreed to cap new government bond issuance in the next fiscal year's budget at or below the 44.3 trillion yen planned for the current year's initial budget.
> 
> The government is aiming to compile the 2011/12 budget by Dec. 24. (Reporting by Rie Ishiguro, Tetsushi Kajimoto; Editing by Chris Gallagher)"
> 
> [Note: $1 = 81 Yens at the beginning of the year and $1 = 77 Yens now]
> 
> ----------
> 
> The Most Insidious Budget Problem: The National Debt - WSJ.com
> 
> "As Budget Battle Rages On, a Quiet Cancer Grows
> MARCH 8, 2011
> ...
> *This year the U.S. will spend more than $200 billion&#8212;roughly the gross domestic product of Chile&#8212;merely paying off that interest.* That's nearly as much as it will spend to provide health care to poor citizens through the Medicaid program. (article continues)"




Government budget by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
on this website china has the 5th largest revenues as of 2009.
japan has quite a big lead.

are u sure china is 2nd as of 2011?


----------



## Martian2

Chinese Century said:


> Government budget by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> on this website china has the 5th largest revenues as of 2009.
> japan has quite a big lead.
> 
> are u sure china is 2nd as of 2011?



China

"China&#8217;s 30% Gain in Tax Revenue Counters Risks from Local-Government Debt
By Bloomberg News - *Jul 19, 2011* 2:04 AM ET

*China&#8217;s tax revenue rose 29.6 percent to 5 trillion yuan ($773 billion) in the first half of the year*, giving officials more room to maneuver as they grapple with swelling local-government debt.

The gain, reported by the Ministry of Finance on its website today, compared with a 32.4 percent increase in the first quarter from a year earlier. (article continues)"

[Note: To estimate China's 2011 tax revenues, double the half-year tax revenue of $773 billion.]

----------

Your Wikipedia source citation is flawed. Their list includes state/provincial and local governments. You have to compare apples to apples.

From your Wikipedia link:

"Note: For federation like the USA, Mexico, Germany, etc., only the federal budget is shown. *For most other countries the total budget is shown.*"


----------



## Martian2

China Mobile is the world's-largest and most-profitable mobile operator with "half-year profits topping $9.6 billion."

China Mobile becomes world's biggest mobile operator. The Register

"China Mobile becomes world's biggest mobile operator
By Bill Ray
Posted in Business, 25th August 2011 13:18 GMT

*China Mobile's half-year profits topped $9.6bn, making it the largest mobile operator in the world by customers and profits*, and six times bigger than the nearest local competition.

*That $9.6bn profit is based on revenue of almost $40bn, stomping all over the local competition and topping Vodafone's annual figure of $18.82bn.* The local competition is compared with this pretty graph at Penn Olson, which shows that China Telecom only managed one-sixth of its rival's takings, while China Unicom lagged well behind with a profit of only $406m despite (or because of) having an exclusive on Apple's iPhone.

That exclusive is costing China Unicom a huge amount in handset subsidies. Unicom is the only company of the three Chinese operators to see a decline in profits in the first half of 2011, and that's despite increasing revenues more than 22 per cent. It seems much of the cash, $478m to be precise, went on subsidising 3G handsets  most of which will have been iPhones.

China Mobile makes about £6.68 in revenue from each user each month (ARPU), which compares badly to Vodafone UK, which rakes in an average of £21.70 from every prepaid customer (£37.10 from those with contracts). But if you compare this with Vodafone India's ARPU of £2.34, it looks far more healthy.

China's mobile industry is still expanding as penetration is still some way off saturation. Around 900 million mobile subscriptions serve a population around 1.3 billion, so there's still room for expansion within China.

Not that the operators are limiting their horizons to their home country. China Telecom has been talking about launching a UK MVNO aimed at Chinese people living abroad (400,000 of them in the UK, according to the company) and recently expanded its European operations to look specifically at acquiring Western companies.

China Mobile is state-owned, so its profits go to the Chinese government. And its profits are unlikely to fall any time soon, especially with Tim Cook (now Apple's CEO) seen dropping by for a visit to lend weight to the rumours that Unicom's exclusive won't last long and that China Mobile will be getting the next iPhone for its 4G network.

Competition has certainly driven the Chinese mobile industry, but it is not clear how, or if, that competition can be maintained with one player dominating the market to such a large extent."


----------



## JingDong

*Bank of America Sells Stake in China Construction Bank*

Bank of America announced on Monday that it would offload about half of its China Construction Bank holdings to a group of unidentified investors, in a deal expected to raise $8.3 billion.

The deal, which came just days after Warren E. Buffett agreed to invest $5 billion into the bank, is the latest asset sale for the beleaguered financial firm. Over the last month, Bank of America has sold its Canadian credit card division and has put its European card operation on the block, as it continues to clear noncore assets from its books.

The moves come amid recent fears that Bank of America lacks sufficient capital, concerns that its chief executive, Brian T. Moynihan, has tried to allay.

On Monday, Bank of America highlighted the deal&#8217;s effect on capital levels.

&#8220;This sale of approximately half of our shares of C.C.B. stock is expected to generate about $3.5 billion in additional Tier 1 common capital and reduce our risk-weighted assets by $7.3 billion under Basel I,&#8221; Bruce R. Thompson, the bank&#8217;s chief financial officer, said in the statement.

Under the terms of the deal, Bank of America will sell 13.1 billion common shares of the China Construction Bank Corporation to a group of unidentified investors. The bank on Friday was in negotiations with a collection of sovereign wealth funds in Asia and the Middle East, The New York Times reported. The deal is expected to close later in the quarter.

Even after the sale, Bank of America will still hold about 5 percent of China Construction Bank. According to its statement, Bank of America is in talks to expand a separate existing &#8220;strategic assistance agreement&#8221; between the two banks.

&#8220;Our partnership with China Construction Bank has been mutually beneficial,&#8221; Mr. Moynihan said in the statement.

Shares of Bank of America were up more than 5 percent in late morning trading on Monday.


Bank of America Sells Stake in China Construction Bank - NYTimes.com


Who is buying? - china buying back the stake or the shares are being sold to foreigners.....

And is China happy to buyback or no?


----------



## Martian2

Chinese tech factory looks to replace humans with robots. Foxconn Technology Group, a contract manufacturer headquartered in Taiwan, will use the robots for simple tasks on production lines at its mainland China plants. (Source: Chinese company Foxconn Technology Group to replace human workers with robots at mainland factory)

Thomas Freidman Spews Nonsense With Hurricane Force

"Thomas Freidman Spews Nonsense With Hurricane Force
Dean Baker, CEPR | Aug. 28, 2011, 1:18 PM
...
Finally, Friedman shows a stunning ignorance of arithmetic when he tells readers:

&#8220;China also has to get rich before it gets old. It has to move from two parents saving for one kid, to one kid paying for the retirement of two parents. To do that, it has to move from an assembly-copying-manufacturing economy to a knowledge-services-innovation economy. This requires more freedom and rule of law, and you can already see mounting demands for it. Something has to give there.&#8221;

Using somewhat more realistic numbers (China is not seeing its population cut in half), let&#8217;s say that it is moving from having 5 workers per retiree to 2 workers per retiree over 30 years, a far faster decline than it is actually seeing. *China&#8217;s output per worker has been increasing a rate of more than 8 percent a year. This means that over a 30 year period, output per worker will increase more than 10 fold.*

Suppose our 5 workers are taxed at a 12 percent rate at the start of the period to give retirees an income equal to 70 percent of the typical worker&#8217;s after tax income. If we want to maintain this 70 percent ratio, when 2 workers support each retiree, it would take a tax rate of just under 24 percent to maintain this ratio.

Okay, so output per worker has increased by 1000 percent. We have to increase the tax rate from 12 percent to 24 percent. This means that with the higher worker to retiree ratio, the average worker will have a bit less than 9 times the after-tax income (76% of 1000 percent, as opposed to 88 percent of 100 percent) of her predecessor thirty years earlier who only had to support one-fifth of a retiree. If there is a problem here, it is very hard to see it.

So there we have it, Thomas Friedman once again letting his poor grasp of economics and arithmetic invent grand problems where there are none. What would be do without him?"

HEARD ON THE STREET: Robots March Into Emerging Markets - WSJ.com

"Robots March Into Emerging Markets
AUGUST 14, 2011, 1:30 P.M. ET
By MATTHEW CURTIN

Has the robot finally come of age? *Foxconn Technology Group said this month that it plans to install a million robots in its Chinese factories by 2013, up from 10,000 today, to make Apple iPhones and iPads. That will be one of the first times industrial-automation technologies have been deployed in large scale to substitute for low-cost emerging-market labor.* It may signal the start of a prolonged boom for the robotics industry.

Although many contract manufacturers face pressure from rising wages and skilled-labor shortages in emerging markets, this only tells part of the story. Original-equipment manufacturers designing technologically complex products care increasingly about fast delivery times and customization as well as quality. Soon, only a robot may have the dexterity and endurance for the job. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

As machines replace human labor for repetitive tasks, the existing Chinese workers will transition to jobs that require higher education or into services (e.g. real estate broker, insurance agent, marketing, legal services, robot maintenance and/or repair, auto mechanic, etc.). The Chinese government will have to allocate budgetary resources for retraining and re-education for service-based jobs.

I admit there is a certain irony here. In the long-run, the Chinese economy will look an awful lot like the U.S. economy. However, there is an important distinction. The Chinese economy will be underpinned by a strong and retained manufacturing base, which is sustained by robotics.

The American economy never made the adjustment to a robot-based manufacturing economy, because robotics were less-developed thirty years ago. Also, Americans incorrectly thought manufacturing was a "sunset" industry and intentionally off-shored as much of the polluting manufacturing plants as possible. For proof, read the old BusinessWeek articles from the 1980s and the opinions of free traders, such as Alan Blinder, in the editorial pages.

The really interesting question is whether robotics will allow China to hold on to semiconductor-based and electronics-based industries indefinitely. There has been a false assumption among some countries that since manufacturing jobs migrated from the U.S. to China, it will eventually migrate to lower labor-cost countries.

Firstly, labor costs in India are already substantially lower than in China and there has been no significant loss of Chinese manufacturing jobs. Secondly, the Chinese government has expressed no interest in divesting itself of manufacturing jobs. This is similar to the attitude of Taiwan's government. Though Taiwan is the world's largest purchaser and operator of semiconductor equipment, it is also one of the world's largest bicycle manufacturers (e.g. "Giant Manufacturing Co. Ltd. (&#25463;&#23433;&#29305 is a Taiwanese bicycle manufacturer which bills itself as the world's largest bicycle manufacturer.").

Thirdly, the implementation of robotics by Foxconn may herald a new wave of automation across all labor-intensive industries. In my other thread, "China's Advanced Sciences," I profiled Chinese automation equipment in textiles and production of yarns (e.g. $1 billion Fountain manufacturing facility).

The Chinese government has intentionally rid itself of most shoe-making factories and a few other low-value-added industries. However, I believe it may decide to hold onto the more valuable manufacturing industries indefinitely.

We are living in a new world and I have no idea how other developing countries are supposed to industrialize. China has a massive internal market; possesses most of the manufacturing plants and know-how; can subsidize whichever industry it desires; has a massive and increasing research and development budget; and is transitioning to a virtually endless-supply of mechanized or robotics-based labor.

How in the world do you beat that?

*Fountain Relocates $1 billion dollar Manufacturing Plant to Yangtze River Delta*





Fountain Set is the world&#8217;s-largest circular-knitted fabric manufacturer.

*Zhuji Fuwei computerized embroidering machines*

It appears that embroidery machines are no longer strictly mechanical devices. The modern versions are also highly computerized. That is a surprise. Semiconductor chips have spread to the textile industry.





Zhuji Fuwei computerized embroidering machines


----------



## aimarraul

China calls for futher cooperation between western Chinese regions and Asian, European nations 
China calls for futher cooperation between western Chinese regions and Asian, European nations 
English.news.cn 2011-08-31 22:56:33 FeedbackPrintRSS 






Chinese Vice Premier Li Keqiang (R) meets with Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari, who is here to attend the first China-Eurasia Expo, in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 31, 2011. (Xinhua/Ding Lin) 


URUMQI, Aug. 31 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Vice Premier Li Keqiang called for the further boosting of exchanges and cooperation between western Chinese provinces, autonomous regions and Asian and European nations here on Wednesday.

The opportunities offered by the first China-Eurasia Expo can be seized to promote trade and investment to a higher level between western Chinese regions, particularly the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, and Asian and European nations, Li said when meeting with Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari in the capital city of Xinjiang.

Li applauded the all-weather friendship between China and Pakistan, pledging that China always values its relations with Pakistan from a strategic and long-term perspective.

China will work with Pakistan to heighten their mutually beneficial cooperation in various sectors, including trade, investment, energy and resources, infrastructure and finance, Li said.

Zardari said Pakistan will continue to consolidate its cooperation with China on political, economic as well as regional and international issues to push forward the Pakistan-China friendship.

In his meeting with Kazakhstan's Deputy Prime Minister Aset Isekeshev, Li recalled the successful mutual visits made by the two heads of state this year, noting that the China-Kazakhstan strategic partnership is at a new starting point.

China will remain committed to working with Kazakhstan to increase mutual political trust, strengthen international coordination and foster bilateral cooperation on energy, resources, high technology, infrastructure construction and humanitarian exchanges, Li said.

Isekeshev said Kazakhstan and China are good neighbors with a mutual trust and that Kazakhstan is willing to further its cooperation with China in various trade and technological fields to bring bilateral relations to a new level.

Zardari and Isekeshev are both in Urumqi to attend the first China-Eurasia Expo, which will be held from Sept. 1-5.

The expo is expected to attract over 10,000 foreign participants. It is an upgrade and update of the China Urumqi Foreign Economic Relations and Trade Fair, which had been held annually since 1992.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/921...SB_thumb_drive_

"*Is Transcend planning a 2TB USB thumb drive?*
No word as to when it'll be available (See video below)
By Lucas Mearian
August 31, 2011 04:01 PM ET

Computerworld - According to a video posted on YouTube, memory card maker Transcend and Industrial Technology Research Institute (ITRI) have teamed up to produce a USB 3.0 flash drive with up to 2TB of capacity.

The drive, described as being as long as a human thumb and slightly thicker than a penny, was videotaped at the Display Taiwan 2011 technology show. The model on display had only 16GB, but the display states that it's capable of scaling to 2TB.

"If you're wondering who exactly is ITRI and why have they created an ultrathin 2TB USB, they are Taiwan's government-sponsored innovation lab, whose sole purpose is to help Taiwanese companies innovate. And since Taiwan is the home of hardware, it stands to reason they'd have some cool gadgets lying around," the YouTube poster states.

Neither Taiwan-based Transcend nor the ITRI immediately responded to Computerworld's requests for information about the drive technology."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Walking shovel at China-Eurasia Expo - China.org.cn*

*Walking shovel at China-Eurasia Expo*
Xinhua, September 3, 2011





*A gait-model shovel is seen during the ongoing China-Eurasia Expo in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 2, 2011. The all-terrain shovel, designed and made by China's leading heavy machinery maker XCMG, is equipped with "walking wheels" which enable it to work under unfavorable circumstances like swamp and steep slope. [Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]*
















[Note: Thank you to Grey Boy 2 for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

Real-life transformers


----------



## Martian2

"According to an official of TSMC, the company already has 90% of the 28nm foundry market."

Survey reveals mainland China's major chip design companies invest in world-leading 28nm... -- SHENZHEN, China, Sept. 6, 2011 /PRNewswire-Asia/ --

"*Survey reveals mainland China's major chip design companies invest in world-leading 28nm technology*

_EE Times-China announces results of its 10th yearly survey on China's fabless semiconductor industry; it also awards the mainland's top IC design houses at annual industry event_

SHENZHEN, China, Sept. 6, 2011 /PRNewswire-Asia/ -- *Mainland China's leading IC design businesses have adopted cutting-edge 28nm technology to develop chips*, while 9.2 percent of local fabless companies are mass producing digital ICs using advanced 45nm or below process technologies, according to the _10th annual IC Design House Survey conducted by EE Times-China_, a design engineering title of Global Sources' (NASDAQ: GSOL) joint venture subsidiary, eMedia Asia Limited.

Results of the _Survey_ were announced today at the "_2011 IC Design Industry CEO Forum & China IC Design House Awards_", with over 150 senior executives from mainland China's IC design industry attending the event. Awards were presented to the Top 10 China Brands, Top 10 Most Promising IC Design Houses, Top 10 Outstanding Technical Support, as well as 25 Hot Products in five categories.

"In the past decade, we have witnessed the emergence and rapid growth of mainland China's IC design industry. When we first started our _Survey_ in 2002, only 20 percent of local IC design firms used 0.25 micrometre or below process technologies, while over 72 percent of their counterparts in the U.S. used 0.18 micrometre or below technologies. Even five years ago, the industry was at least two generations behind the U.S. in terms of process technology," said Brandon Smith, publisher of _EE Times-China_.

"But this year's _Survey_ indicates that mainland China's leading chip design companies are investing in advanced technologies such as the 28nm designs in order to reduce time-to-market and compete in the global market," Smith added.

*Rising use of Taiwan foundries*

_Survey_ findings also show that local IC design companies are increasingly using Taiwan foundries to support their high-voltage, high-reliability and high-integration designs. Of those who employ foundry services, 63 percent use foundries based in Taiwan, as compared with 57 percent in 2010. A total of 33.1 percent find Taiwan-based TSMC to be their most suitable foundry partner (30 percent in 2010), while 18.9 percent and 15.0 percent say mainland-based SMIC and CSMC respectively are their best suited foundries.

Mainland China's IC design industry is on a high-growth path. In a recent IHS iSuppli research, operations by fabless semiconductor companies in mainland China are forecasted to generate $10.7 billion in revenue in 2015, more than doubling from $5.2 billion in 2010.

Dr. Wayne Dai, Chairman & CEO of Shanghai-based IC design firm VeriSilicon, said: "The current global environment is very conducive to the rapid development of mainland China's semiconductor companies. The focus of the world's semiconductor industry is increasingly shifting towards mainland China, which accounts for one-third of the global market. Mainland China's share of the world market is expected to continue to increase, and the government's support should help to further promote the industry's development."

*Consumer electronics drives industry development*

The _Survey_ shows that 57 percent of mainland China's ICs are used for consumer electronics products such as mobile phones and tablet PCs. This market sector is characterized by rapid innovation and intense competition, which is expected to continue to drive the fast development of the local IC design industry.

Currently, 9.2 percent of respondent companies are mass producing digital ICs using 45nm or below process technologies. In the next few years, more major chip design companies in mainland China are expected to successfully develop ICs using advanced 40nm and 28nm process, although 65nm products are expected to be the mainstream in the digital IC segment, according to _EE Times-China_ analysts.

While 23.2 percent and 27.5 percent of respondent companies are using 0.13 micrometre process technologies to make analog and mixed signal ICs, respectively, these two sectors continue to be dominated by 0.18 micrometre and 0.35 micrometre processes.

Other key findings of the _Survey_:

 The main difficulties when contracting foundries are still costs (59.8 percent) and cycle time (55.9 percent), while inadequate production capacity is less of a problem this year (19.7 percent, as compared with 35 percent in 2010)

 35.2 percent of respondents get their IP core license from semiconductor foundries, 26.1 percent from design services companies, and 25.4 percent from ARM

 Key challenges respondent companies face during the design process are cost reduction (69.7 percent), low-power design (54.2 percent) and design cycle time (46.5 percent) 

*Mainland China's top chip design companies and products recognized*

The _Survey_ also reveals the top IC design companies in mainland China, as voted by the mainland's systems design engineers. The winners in each category are (in alphabetical order):

 *Top 10 China Brands:*
Analogix Semiconductor, Fuzhou Rockchip Electronics, Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics, HiSilicon Technologies, Ingenic Semiconductor, RDA Microelectronics, SG Micro, Shanghai AWINIC Technology, Shanghai Fudan Microelectronics and Spreadtrum Communications.
 
 *Top 10 Most Promising China IC Design Houses:*
ChipLink Semiconductor, Dioo Microcircuits, Eshine-ic, KT Micro, Leadcore Technology, Panovasic Technology, SENODIA Technologies, Shanghai InfoTM Microelectronics, Shenzhen Chipsea Technologies and Shenzhen Ruichips Semiconductor.

 *Top 10 Outstanding Technical Support:*
BCD Semiconductor Manufacturing, China Resources Powtech (Shanghai), Hangzhou infix-IP Microelectronics, KrossPower, Shanghai Huahong Integrated Circuit, SINOWEALTH Electronic, SuperPix Micro Technology, VeriSilicon Holdings, Wuxi Si-power Micro-Electronics and Xian Semipower Electronic Technology

_EE Times-China_ analysts have also selected this year's hottest local IC products in five categories:

 *Processors*: AMLOGIC (AML8726M), HiSilicon Technologies (Hi3516), Montage Technology (Shanghai) (M88CS2000), NUFRONT (NuSmart 2816) and Shanghai InfoTM Microelectronics (IMAPx210)

 *Power ICs*: KrossPower (AXP173), On-Bright Electronics (Shanghai) (OB2535), Xian Semipower Electronic Technology (SW2604), Shenzhen Ruichips Semiconductor (RU75N08R) and Wuxi Chipown Microelectronics (AP2952)

 *Amplifiers/Data converters*: GalaxyCore (GC0309), Shanghai Belling (BL6523A), Shenzhen Chipsea Technologies (CS1232), Shenzhen Nsiway Technology (NS4358) and Wuxi Si-power Micro-Electronics (SP9889)

 *Controllers/Driver ICs*: BCD Semiconductor Manufacturing (AP1681), Dioo Microcircuits (DIO2564), Maxic Technology Corporation (MT7920), Seaward Electronics (SE9120) and Solomon Systech (International) (SSD2533)

 *Wireless ICs*: Beken Corporation (BK5822), Nationz Technologies (ZM2162), RDA Microelectronics (RDA6231), Simplight Nanoelectronics (SL1300) and Spreadtrum Communications (SC8800G)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

"Anyone heard of E Ink? If not, it is actually the company behind the amazing displays used in Amazons Kindle e-readers on top of other competitors. E Ink announced that it will soon start offering its colored technology."





How E Ink works





Toppan/E Ink electronic-paper color prototype

E Ink reports record high sales in August - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

"*E Ink reports record high sales in August*
By Pan Chi-I and Frances Huang
2011/09/08 16:25:21

Taipei, Sept. 8 (CNA) *Taiwan-based E Ink Holdings Inc., the world's largest electronic paper display supplier*, reported record high sales for August Wednesday on the back of rising global demand.

E Ink said it posted NT$2.64 billion (US$91 million) on an unconsolidated basis, the highest level in the company's history and up 132 percent from a year earlier.

Meanwhile, its consolidated sales for the month rose 117 percent year-on-year to NT$3.47 billion, the company's second-highest level.

In the first eight months of this year, E Ink's consolidated sales totaled NT$23.34 billion, up 75 percent from a year earlier.

While uncertainty over the market outlook continues to affect the global high-tech sector, the August sales data of E Ink confirms the company's previous estimate that demand for e-paper displays will continue to grow in the second half of this year.

In the first half of this year, E Ink recorded NT$2.93 billion in net profit, up from NT$1.39 billion registered a year earlier. Its earnings per share during the period stood at NT$2.78, up from NT$1.34 a year ago.

E Ink Chairman Scott Liu said sales in July and August were in line with the company's expectations as its customers launched new models of electronic reading devices, which boosted demand for electronic paper displays.

Liu said his company's production capacity is fully utilized through September, pointing to further growth in sales for this month, and he added that revenue is expected to peak in October.

Market analysts expect E Ink to post about NT$11.2 billion in sales on a consolidated basis for the third quarter, up more than 60 percent from the second quarter, in particular on strong demand from Amazon.com.

*E Ink anticipates that e-paper display shipments in the second half of this year will grow more than 50 percent from the first half, saying the total shipments for 2011 will range between 25 million units and 30 million units.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

I have been enthusiastic about the possibility of the Renminbi become an international medium of exchnage, primarily because in opinion, such a development would usher a egalitarian world order, however, such a possibility is increasingly distant, especially as China pursues strategies that may better serve her near term interests:


tember 7, 2011
*Why China Wants a G-3 World*
By PARAG KHANNA AND MARK LEONARD

LONDON &#8212; Of all the formulations deployed in recent years to describe the emerging world order, G-2 is probably the worst and most dangerous.

*Americans don&#8217;t like the idea of another rival so quickly achieving strategic parity and influence, and the Chinese are uncomfortable with such a high-level responsibility commensurate with their weight.

The U.S.-China relationship can hardly be described as agreeable, progressive, or even productive. And yet people keep coming back to the idea of a G-2 because the alternatives can seem so inefficient.

The G-20 &#8212; with its unwieldy membership of irrelevant countries like Argentina and Italy &#8212; can barely tackle financial regulation, let alone climate change, failed states and nuclear proliferation. This explains the latest vogue phrasing from the commentator Ian Bremmer: the &#8220;G-Zero&#8221; world, in which there is no clear leader and no functioning system of global governance*.

Yet even our seemingly chaotic world does have fundamental power realities, patterns of interaction, and rules and institutions that can be used to harness collective resources. Particularly since the end of the Cold War, a range of mechanisms has arisen to address gaps in the governance of issues ranging from intervention to climate change.

*The driving force behind these global policy innovations has been neither America nor China, but a third power which is increasingly overlooked: Europe.

Europe has been neglected from recent literature on the emerging global order in favor of sexy but nonfunctional categories such as BRICS &#8212; the club of emerging powers including Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

The reason Europe is discounted is because it often fails to speak with one voice; its decision-making is slow. But despite this handicap E.U. countries together still represent the world&#8217;s largest trade block, exporter of capital, and source of funds and leadership for multilateral organizations. And in spite of the difficulties of collective decision-making, European resources not only drive peacekeeping operations and development initiatives across the planet, it is Europeans who have done more than anyone else to establish a global legal order and the multilateral economic rules that have allowed globalization to take place since the end of the Cold War.*

*In fact, we live in a &#8220;G-3&#8221; world &#8212; one that combines U.S. military power and consumption, Chinese capital and labor, and European rules and technology. The United States, the European Union and China are the three largest actors in the world, together representing approximately 60 percent of the world economy &#8212; with the E.U. being the largest of the three.

The E.U.&#8217;s population of more than 500 million is one-and-a-half times that of the U.S., while only one-third that of China, which has more than four times as many people as America. In terms of military budgets and power, the United States is second to none, but the European Union is still far ahead of China. Equally important to these material factors is the observation that only the United States, the European Union and China actually represent strong governance models that are being exported and emulated around the world. Only these three, therefore &#8212; and not yet Brazil or India, and no longer Russia &#8212; are so systemically relevant that their individual actions and decisions impact the whole world. They are producers of global governance, while most other states are still receivers.*

*What is more, the triangular relationship between these three countries is crucial to the world. Everyone knows about the density of economic, security and human links across the Atlantic and the growing importance of the &#8220;Chimerican economy.&#8221; However, most American analysts have missed the simple fact that the E.U.-China relationship is in many ways as dense as the U.S.-China relationship.

Europe is a major source of high technology to China. It is a larger foreign investor in China, and has a larger trade deficit with China than America. Leverage over Chinese behavior to modify its currency and trade practices will need to come as much from Brussels as from Washington. Despite notable transAtlantic differences on issues such as Iraq, Afghanistan and climate change, the United States is much better off having Europe in a smaller club as a partner than being ganged up on by BRICS in the G-20*.

*Recent Chinese behavior clearly demonstrates just how strongly China wants a European hedge against the United States, and thus a G-3 world. In an effort to diversify its massive currency reserves away from dollars, China had already stepped up its purchases of euro zone sovereign bonds prior to the financial crisis. And in just the past two months it has vocally sought to display confidence in Europe through the acquisition of new Eurobonds.

As George Soros recently stated: &#8220;I certainly would not short the euro because China has an interest in having an alternative to the dollar. You can count on China to back the efforts of the European authorities to maintain the euro.&#8221; Additionally, China has stepped up retail foreign investment across Europe from England to Greece, infusing capital into property markets and other sectors, providing a much-needed lifeline.

While China has expressed concern about the euro zone crisis, it has been scathing of America&#8217;s need to get its fiscal house in order in the wake of its debt downgrade. Observers know very well that Europe, not America, is China&#8217;s role model for its state welfare systems, social democracy, low inequality, infrastructure, and commitment to sustainability. There are far more Chinese students in Europe than in America, and far more delegations of Chinese technocrats visiting European capitals.*

*This hints at the importance of shifting toward a G-3 discourse and framework. Europe is perhaps the only power that consistently embraces and advances global norms &#8212; and devotes considerable resources to them and demonstrates policy innovation. Without European contributions, there will be little global progress on intelligence sharing, counterterrorism and proliferation, promoting democracy and human rights, reducing greenhouse gas emissions, or rebuilding failed states.

A G-2 world all but guarantees a repeat of history rather than a break from it. It is a comfortable fiction that is steering us toward a century as unstable as the last. If we seek a 21st century of progressive governance rather than another Cold War, more regularly convening a G-3 would be a good place to start*.

Parag Khanna is a senior research fellow at the New America Foundation and non-resident senior fellow at the European Council on Foreign Relations.Mark Leonard is director of the European Council on Foreign Relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akinkhoo

muse said:


> *Why China Wants a G-3 World*



i stop reading there. this is a failure beyond reasoning... China doesn't want ANY control group. because that would be to it's disadvantage. even the G20 is restrictive for China, China would prefer a world whereby there are many powers to which it can deal with each bilaterally: one-on-one, without a control group telling China what to and not to. It is to China's advantage to dilute political power, and the more player there is, the harder it is for US to dominate the discussion. Copenhagen was a good example whereby 100s of countries follow India and China's lead to walk out of the unfair treaty that would see the european have 3 times the quota of other countries. China's goal is not just to loosen the monopoly of power, it is to break it entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

Well we can all understand your point about China not wanting anybody to restrict her -- but it is conceivable that China, as the author points out, can use a G3 to her advantage and ensure that any restriction put on her by one is diffused by the other, and of course it may also be to China's advantage to see to it that it too can place restrictions on others who seek to do it to her, so to speak.


----------



## below_freezing

akinkhoo said:


> i stop reading there. this is a failure beyond reasoning... China doesn't want ANY control group. because that would be to it's disadvantage. even the G20 is restrictive for China, China would prefer a world whereby there are many powers to which it can deal with each bilaterally: one-on-one, without a control group telling China what to and not to. It is to China's advantage to dilute political power, and the more player there is, the harder it is for US to dominate the discussion. Copenhagen was a good example whereby 100s of countries follow India and China's lead to walk out of the unfair treaty that would see the european have 3 times the quota of other countries. China's goal is not just to loosen the monopoly of power, it is to break it entirely.



right! China, if we deal with every country bilaterally, can win favorable arrangements against anyone through a smart combination of military, economic and political power.

When we deal in terms of blocs and alliances, we'll be no match for the US because the US has a bigger gang. For all the talk of how great and independent Europe is, 2 core nations, Germany and UK, are occupied by US troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

below_freezing said:


> right! China, if we deal with every country bilaterally, can win favorable arrangements against anyone through a smart combination of military, economic and political power.
> 
> When we deal in terms of blocs and alliances, we'll be no match for the US because the US has a bigger gang. For all the talk of how great and independent Europe is, 2 core nations, Germany and UK, are occupied by US troops.



What confuses me is China's invitation to South Africa to join the then BRIC (now BRICS). Clearly the South African economy on comparison cannot compare to the consistent growth of the then BRIC members. Rumours are that India and China conspired to bring in South Africa to use that country as their "gateway to Africa". If China is looking at a G3 group then I would say that the suggestion that China is doing so to break the US's monoply on Europe is a sensible one.


----------



## marshall

akinkhoo said:


> ...the more player there is, the harder it is for US to dominate the discussion. Copenhagen was a good example whereby 100s of countries follow India and China's lead to walk out of the unfair treaty that would see the european have 3 times the quota of other countries. China's goal is not just to loosen the monopoly of power, it is to break it entirely.





below_freezing said:


> right! China, if we deal with every country bilaterally, can win favorable arrangements against anyone through a smart combination of military, economic and political power....


I don't think this is China's purpose. I agree with "akinkhoo" where he explained it was mainly a way to curtail American power, not as China's way to create it's own form of American-style domination. China has displayed a large degree of restraint in its international dealings, specifically in regards to less developed countries that it has the most leverage with. I have always been impressed by this generosity in light of atypical Anglo-American style hegemony vis-a-vis the relatively weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marshall

muse said:


> Well we can all understand your point about China not wanting anybody to restrict her -- but it is conceivable that China, as the author points out, can use a G3 to her advantage and ensure that any restriction put on her by one is diffused by the other, and of course it may also be to China's advantage to see to it that it too can place restrictions on others who seek to do it to her, so to speak.


It is to China's disadvantage to be the minority voice in any grouping of developed countries sharing the same ideologies and interests such as the hypothetical G-3 suggested by those writers. As somebody here wrote, China is not trying to loosen the existing monopoly of power, it is trying to break it entirely. Breaking it entirely means destroying the institutions that allow the perpetuation of that monopoly of power. China's interests mostly align with non-Western countries so it is to its advantage to perpetuate institutions such as the G-20 where the developed countries do not have a commanding voice as they would in a G-2 or G-3.


----------



## huzihaidao12

marshall said:


> I don't think this is China's purpose. I agree with "akinkhoo" where he explained it was mainly a way to curtail American power, not as China's way to create it's own form of American-style domination. China has displayed a large degree of restraint in its international dealings, specifically in regards to less developed countries that it has the most leverage with. I have always been impressed by this generosity in light of atypical Anglo-American style hegemony vis-a-vis the relatively weak.



Consent, unless we can have a their own way, otherwise we are no different and the West, but also the reality of this world, so even if we have our own ideals, pragmatic in the first.


----------



## CardSharp

China Resilient on Growing Imports, Exports - Bloomberg

China's imports climbed to a record and exports grew more than expected last month, indicating resilience in the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy as the U.S. and European recoveries falter.

Inbound shipments jumped 30.2 percent from a year earlier to $155.6 billion, the customs bureau said on its website yesterday. That pace exceeded the estimates of all 29 economists in a Bloomberg News survey. Exports climbed a more-than-expected 24.5 percent, leaving a trade surplus of $17.76 billion.

The data suggest the world&#8217;s biggest exporter is weathering Europe&#8217;s debt crisis and weakening U.S. consumer sentiment. Group of Seven finance chiefs yesterday vowed to buoy slowing economic growth after global stocks slumped on concern that Greece may default and the risk that Congress may block President Barack Obama&#8217;s measures to create jobs.

China&#8217;s trade data were &#8220;better than expected considering the debt crisis and market turbulence,&#8221; Dong Tao, a Hong Kong- based economist with Credit Suisse AG, said after the announcement. &#8220;It seems that the real economy is doing better than the financial world.&#8221;
The strength in imports provides further evidence that Premier Wen Jiabao&#8217;s campaign to cool inflation without choking off growth is taking effect. A government report on Sept. 9 showed consumer-price gains eased in August from a three-year high. Investment in roads, factories and real-estate rose by a quarter in the first eight months of the year, holding above 25 percent for the sixth month.

*Higher Lending
*
New local-currency loans rose in August to 548.5 billion yuan, rebounding from a 2011 low the previous month, and 545.2 billion yuan in the same period last year, People&#8217;s Bank of China data released today show. The figure was higher than 22 of the 26 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey.

M2, the broadest measure of money supply expanded 13.5 percent last month, the slowest pace in almost seven years, and compared with the 14.2 percent median estimate in a separate poll of 27 analysts.

Economists at Capital Economics and Standard Chartered say growth in the money supply is being distorted as savers shift funds out of deposit accounts into wealth management products that aren&#8217;t included in the data. Movements in fiscal deposits by the finance ministry are also affecting the data, they say.

New local-currency deposits totaled 696.2 billion yuan in August, 373.6 billion yuan less than the same period last year and compared with a decline of 668.7 billion yuan in July, central bank data show.

*Higher Than Expected
*
August&#8217;s imports grew the most since January and compared with a median estimate of 21 percent in a Bloomberg survey. The gain in exports was higher than 27 out of 29 estimates in a separate poll. The value of outbound shipments was the second- highest on record, just shy of the $175 billion in July, customs data show.

The trade surplus was lower than every estimate in a Bloomberg survey of 28 economists. The median forecast was for $24.6 billion after a gap of $31.5 billion in July that was the highest in more than two years.

The data &#8220;suggest the economy is staying on track despite the global slowdown,&#8221; said Liu Li-gang, a Hong Kong-based economist with Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. &#8220;Accelerating imports indicates domestic demand is maintaining strong momentum and that the risks of a hard landing have decreased significantly.&#8221;

*Slower Growth
*
China is the world&#8217;s biggest exporter and the largest contributor to global growth. Citigroup Inc. estimates that the nation&#8217;s expansion will slow to 8.4 percent in the fourth quarter from 9.6 percent in the first half. The bank forecasts the economy will expand 9 percent for the full year, five times the pace of the U.S. and euro area.

Imports from Japan rose 16.5 percent from a year earlier to $17.5 billion, the highest in five months, customs data showed, as shipments recovered after the earthquake and tsunami in March. Exports to the nation climbed 30 percent from a year earlier, the most since March.

Purchases from the European Union, China&#8217;s biggest trading partner, jumped 31.4 percent from a year earlier to $19.4 billion, the most since May, while exports to the bloc climbed 22.3 percent to $34 billion.

Shipments to the U.S., the second-largest export destination, climbed 12.5 percent from a year earlier to $30 billion, the biggest jump since April, while imports rose 16.6 percent to $10 billion. The trade surplus with the U.S. last month narrowed to $20 billion, the first decline in six months, according to Chinese data.

*Recession Risks
*
Imports of crude oil rose in August to a three-month high, copper climbed to the highest since January and iron-ore purchases were the largest since March, customs data show.

The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development cut its growth forecasts for the U.S. and Japan on Sept. 8, and estimated the German economy will shrink in the fourth quarter, highlighting the risks of a renewed global recession. Four central banks in Asia held off raising interest rates on Sept. 8 as their focus switched to sustaining economic expansion from cooling inflation.

&#8216;With the uncertainties in the global economy and financial markets, we see a rising risk of further slowdowns in both domestic and external demand for China,&#8221; Daiwa Capital Markets said in an Aug. 23 note. Daiwa cut an estimate for the nation&#8217;s export growth next year to 10 percent from a previous forecast of 15 percent.

In a sign that global demand is waning, commerce on the Asia-to-Europe container-shipping route, the world&#8217;s second busiest, rose the least since 2009 in the second quarter, according to Container Trade Statistics Ltd., a company based in Woking, England.
JPMorgan Chase & Co. lowered its recommendation on China Merchants Holdings (International) Co., which owns stakes in Chinese ports, to &#8220;underweight&#8221; from &#8220;neutral&#8221; on Aug. 30, on the risk that global trade will slow.

--Victoria Ruan, Zheng Lifei. With assistance from Chua Baizhen and Huang Zhe in Beijing, Helen Sun, Jing Jin and Bonnie Cao in Shanghai and Ailing Tan in Singapore. Editors: Nerys Avery, Jim McDonald

To contact Bloomberg News staff on this story: Victoria Ruan in Beijing at +86-10-6649-7570 vruan1@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

China's role in int'l division of labor changing By Li Yuyang (China Economic Net)16:29, September 23, 2011 Edited and Translated by People's Daily Online

As China accelerates the process of upgrading its industry, the country's manufacturing industry is gaining ground in global competitiveness, and the basic feature of the country's trade relations with developed countries is transforming from a vertical division of labor into a mixture of cooperation and competition. 

China quickens steps for economic restructuring 

The changes in China's role in the international division of labor are manifested in the upgrading of its industries and the expansion of industrial chains. While promoting the development and competitiveness of emerging industries, China is also expanding its traditional industrial chains by increasing emphasis on high-value-added products and core technologies. 

In recent years, China has been accelerating economic restructuring, promoting the transformation of its foreign trade growth pattern, developing internationally competitive brands, and improving the quality and production efficiency of export goods. The overall technological level and bargaining power of Chinese exporters have increased, and the export prices of China's labor-intensive products, such as textiles, garments, plastic products, suitcases and bags, have also risen. China's foreign trade is witnessing coordinated growth in the quantity and price of exports, and its export growth pattern has transformed from a quantity-driven growth pattern into one driven by quality and price. 

The average export prices of Chinese textiles and clothing grew nearly 25 percent in July, and their quantity grew nearly 1 percent. Meanwhile, the average export prices of Chinese shoes and hats grew nearly 19 percent, with their quantity growing over 1 percent. 

The export prices of the country's labor-intensive products increased partly because the prices of certain raw materials increased and partly because China's economic restructuring and transformation of the economic growth model improved the international competitiveness of domestic companies. Experts believe that the economic reforms will exert even greater positive effects on China's foreign trade in the future. 

Rise of high-end industrial products 

China's labor-intensive industries still enjoy comparative advantage, and the competitiveness of its new industries is increasingly high. China has continued to expand its coverage in the global industrial chain. 

Currently, China is gradually building up new competitive edges in high-tech and high-value-added products and has independently developed a series of products that are characterized by independent intellectual property rights and brands, high technology and high added value. China has also made substantial progress in high-end industrial products, such as automobiles, integrated circuits and medical devices. 

The combined annual revenue of the major Chinese enterprises in electronics, information and manufacturing industries was up by 460 percent between 2001 and 2010, and the revenue of enterprises in the software industry was up by 17 times and in telecommunications industry, revenues were up by 760 percent. China's automobile output hit 18 million in 2010, ranking first in the world. Chinese enterprises take three positions among the world's top five fiber-optic network access equipment producers, ranking first, second and fourth, respectively.

China&#8217;s exports of high-tech mechanical and electrical products have been on the rapid rise, becoming a major driving force behind the upgrade in China's export product structure. China recorded nearly 1.6 trillion U.S. dollars in the trade value of mechanical and electrical products in 2010, including 933 billion U.S. dollars in exports. The export value of China&#8217;s mechanical and electrical products accounted for 60 percent of the country's total. 

Recently, the information department of the U.K.-based Economist magazine issued a report on the development prospects of China's export realms in the next 10 years. The report listed 37 areas in which developed countries are still holding dominant positions, but Chinese enterprises are catching up, including the realms of shipbuilding, electrical installation, agricultural machinery and hoisting crane. The report predicted that in the near future China would turn into a heavy construction machinery export country second only to the United States. 

"The pace of China's improvements to the composition of its export products is accelerating. A series of high-grade, high-precision, advanced products made in China, including the high-speed railway, large aircraft and manned space flight equipment, has astonished the world. A series of accidents, including the mine disaster rescue of Chile and the nuclear leak crisis of Japan, has also objectively offered rare opportunities for China's technological equipment manufacturers, such as the Sany Group," said Mei Xinyu, a researcher from the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation under the Ministry of Commerce of China. 

Building up a full global industrial chain 

The in-depth change of China's status in the international division of labor can also be reflected in the fact that the Chinese market has turned into an important part of the global market. 

China has already turned into the second largest import country in the world and an important export market for many countries. The Chinese market is expanding day by day and becoming a source of advantage for China's large-scale industries. China is not only the largest direct investment destination country among developing countries but also changing into one of the most important investor countries in the world

China's role in int'l division of labor changing - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*China makes Arab trade push on ancient Silk Road*

YINCHUAN: As European and US economies falter, China is making a trade push with the Arab world, where businessmen say recent political changes will further open up the region to investment.

*A major Sino-Arab trade forum is currently under way in the northern region of Ningxia, where politicians from the Maghreb and Middle East and members of the Gulf&#8217;s ruling families have come to mix with hundreds of entrepreneurs. Participants in the forum say recent regime changes in some Arab states have created a favourable environment for business, and many countries in the region are looking to Beijing to help them bridge their development gap*.

*China&#8217;s trade exchanges with Arab countries, while not as extensive as with some other nations, are growing by 30 percent annually,* Jia Qinglin, one of the nation&#8217;s top nine leaders, said at the opening of the meeting.

Many members of China&#8217;s Muslim Hui minority live in Ningxia &#8212; located on the ancient Silk Road &#8212; which may explain why Beijing chose the isolated region as a platform to promote trade with the predominantly Muslim Arab world.

*According to organisers of the forum &#8212; which kicked off Wednesday and goes on until Sunday &#8212; the 22 countries that make up the Arab League have sent representatives, along with other non-Arab states, particularly from Africa.

Jia &#8212; head of the Chinese People&#8217;s Political Consultative Conference, a legislative advisory body &#8212; said that over the past five years, trade between China and Arab states has increased from $65 billion to $145 billion*.

*The exchanges* &#8212; once centred on hungry Beijing&#8217;s need for oil and gas &#8212;* are diversifying into the food, financial services, textile, tourism, industrial equipment, aviation and maritime transport sectors. And according to several participants in the forum in Yinchuan, Ningxia&#8217;s capital, recent political upheavals in several Arab states are expected to trigger more openness, which will work in favour of trade with China.*

&#8220;*We have seen uncertainties in many countries*,&#8221; said Mohammed Bin Essa Al-Khalifa, head of the Economic Development Board in Bahrain, where Shiite-led democracy protests in March were crushed by the Sunni monarchy.

*&#8220;At the same time we embrace more opportunities, and we should expect an opening up to commerce... The global economic centre of gravity is moving towards the East*.&#8221;

A*mr El-Adawi, an Egyptian businessman who works in China, said he thought the new situation in his country* &#8212; where the 30-year reign of Hosni Mubarak ended in February after 18 days of protests &#8212; would be conducive to business.

&#8220;*We have had 30 years without any development in Egypt*,&#8221; he told AFP.

Tarek Yakhlef from the Tunisian Union for Industry, Commerce and Handicrafts also predicted that the January ouster of President Zine El Abidine Ben Ali will create &#8220;a favourable environment for exchanges and investment.&#8221;

He said he had not expected Yinchuan &#8212; with its large, straight avenues bordered by tall buildings &#8212; to be as modern, hidden as it is in remote Ningxia.

&#8220;*We thought that (only) the coastal towns were developed in China, so we&#8217;re surprised. Infrastructure (here) is developed, and people are well organised*,&#8221; said Yakhlef.

Other participants in the forum praised the capability of China&#8217;s industrial firms.

&#8220;*The Europeans, with all due respect, have two main problems &#8212; delays and capacity*,&#8221; said Khaled El-Ruz, a Kuwaiti who works in the oil and gas industry and in shipyards.

&#8220;*The Chinese are really occupying the market*,&#8221; he said, adding that they often managed to be 20 percent cheaper on tenders in his sector. afp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liang1a

The cost of wind power has been reducing. It is now on a par with coal fire power plants. China should implement a system of renewable energy and electric cars. Such a system will allow China to be energy self-sufficient.


----------



## DarK-LorD

China manufacturing eases for 3rd month, prices up

China manufacturing eases for 3rd month, prices up.

By Kevin Yao

BEIJING | Fri Sep 30, 2011 6:01am EDT

(Reuters) - China's manufacturing sector contracted for a third consecutive month in September, suggesting that the world's second-largest economy is not immune to global headwinds, while factory inflation quickened.

Growing signs of a slowdown in China have prompted concerns that the country that has been the motor of global growth in recent years will not be able to provide as much of a counterweight to faltering U.S. and European growth.

The HSBC purchasing managers' index (PMI), which previews business conditions in a range of industries before official output data, was at 49.9 in September, unchanged from August. The final PMI, released on Friday, was stronger than the flash reading published last week.

"The PMI reinforces our view that the potential slowdown in China's economy will likely be a gradual," said Connie Tse, an economist at Forecast in Singapore.

"The trade sector no doubt faces increasing risks, but recent export growth momentum is holding up decently. China is not facing a collapse in global demand yet, as witnessed in 2009."

The latest reading represents the longest period of contraction since the global financial crisis, when it came in below 50 for eight successive months from August 2008.

In PMI releases around the world, the 50-point level typically demarcates expansion from contraction in factory activity.

HSBC believes a PMI reading of as low as 48 in China still points to annual growth of 12-13 percent in industrial output and a 9 percent expansion in gross domestic product.

"Although the lagged effects of credit tightening will continue to cool industrial activity in the months ahead, there remains little need to worry about a growth meltdown," said Qu Hongbin, China economist at HSBC.

Qu expects China's economic growth to hold up at around 8.5-9 percent in the coming years, despite the global slowdown.

But analysts at Bank of America-Merrill Lynch said in a report that China faces some systemic risks such as a property-market meltdown, bad debt and capital outflows. The warning triggered some widening China's sovereign credit default swaps.

The China Enterprise index .HSCE of top mainland firms listed in Hong Kong fell 4 percent on Friday, with banks and developers sold off on fears of a property market correction..HK

There are also concerns in some quarters that, after an investment splurge, China does not have the fiscal flexibility it possessed in 2008 and is less able to shrug off weakness elsewhere -- a factor cited by consultancy Capital Economics when it last week cut its 2012 growth forecast to 8.5 percent from 9 percent.

FADING DEMAND

Earlier this month the IMF warned that, without action, the debt-mired economies of Europe and the United States could lapse into recession, prompting it to cut its 2011 and 2012 global growth forecast to 4 percent.

Underscoring the global slowdown, a Japanese PMI survey on Friday showed September marking the first contraction in manufacturing activity in five months, as a bounce following a March earthquake in Asia's second biggest economy faded.

China, which has become a factory to the world, is especially vulnerable to fading demand from the United States and Europe, still its two biggest export markets despite its effort to diversify.

Recent weakness in China's currency against the dollar, where the offshore yuan is trading at a rare steep discount against the onshore rate, is evidence of overseas investors' concerns about the outlook, analysts say.

The HSBC survey's new export orders sub-index remained below 50 for a fifth straight month, while the sub-index for overall new orders hovered below 50 for a second successive month.

China's exports in August pulled back from a record high and the pace of expansion slowed from the 37.7 percent rate recorded in January, government data showed.

China's annual growth tumbled to 6.6 percent in the first quarter of 2009 as exports took a hit from a slump in global trade.

This time the slowdown so far has been modest and gradual, due to resilient domestic demand. Analysts believe China's annual economic growth in the third quarter will be above 9 percent, slowing moderately from 9.5 percent in the second quarter.

China's official PMI, which is due to be published on Saturday, may have edged up in September, after a rise in the previous month from a 28-month low in July, driven by seasonal factors and domestic demand.

The official PMI, which is weighted more toward big state firms, generally paints a rosier picture of Chinese factories than that of HSBC, which includes small private firms that have been hit harder by credit curbs and weaker demand.

INFLATION BATTLE

To the discomfort of Chinese policymakers, Friday's data showed input costs rising rapidly, which could imply upward pressure on consumer inflation.

Factory inflation in China quickened markedly in September, with the sub-index for input prices climbing to a four-month high of 59.5 in September from 55.9 in August.

China's annual inflation pulled back to 6.2 percent in August from a three-year high of 6.5 percent in July, and is widely expected to cool steadily for the rest of 2011.

"The upstream price rises could trickle down to consumer prices at some point, but the impact won't be big as global commodity prices have been falling," said He Yifeng, economist at Hongyuan Securities in Beijing.

Chinese leaders have repeatedly emphasized that fighting inflation remains the top priority despite the global malaise.

The central bank is holding off further policy tightening amid jitters about a global downturn. But at the same time, it is unlikely to ease policy soon for fear of reigniting price pressures and an investment frenzy by local governments.

Since last October, the central bank has raised interest rates five times and banks' reserve requirement ratios -- the percentage of cash deposits they must set aside in their vaults -- nine times.

(Editing by Alex Richardson and Ken Wills)

China manufacturing eases for 3rd month, prices up | Reuters


----------



## oct605032048

Find an interesting pic, how do you like kneading steel?


----------



## DarK-LorD

China Forex Accumulation Slows Dramatically In 3rd Quarter.

China's foreign exchange reserve growth slowed to $4.2 billion in the third quarter, from $152.8 billion in the second quarter

--Slowdown likely reflects decline in speculative capital inflows

--Money supply growth also slowed, but data may be distorted

(Updates with additional information throughout, including data released Friday by the Chinese government illustrates the depth of unease in 2nd paragraph and China's stockpile of foreign currency is world's largest in 8th paragraph)

By Aaron Back

OF DOW JONES NEWSWIRES

BEIJING (Dow Jones)--China's massive stockpile of foreign exchange reserves barely grew in the third quarter, a sign that foreign investors likely poured less money into the country amid global market turmoil.

Data released Friday by the Chinese government illustrate the depth of unease created by continuing debt fears in Europe and the weak U.S. economy, spurring investors to park their money in safe havens and eschew even China's strong growth.

Still, the data is likely to be welcomed by Beijing, as it could help policy makers grapple with inflation worries, as well as international pressure to allow faster appreciation of the yuan.

China's foreign-exchange reserves grew by just $4.2 billion in the third quarter, compared to $152.8 billion in the second quarter. In September, they actually fell by $60.82 billion, the first decline since May 2010 and the sharpest monthly decline recorded in data that goes back to 2002. The outright fall in reserves could indicate that investors were pulling money out of China during a period of unusual volatility in international financial markets.

"As fluctuations in international markets rose, risk aversion intensified, and inflows of short-term capital likely slowed," economists from China's Bank of Communications said in a note.

When foreign capital enters the country, the foreign currency must be exchanged with the People's Bank of China for yuan, thus adding to the central bank's stockpile of foreign exchange. When capital leaves the country, the process is reversed, shrinking the reserves.

Another likely factor weighing on the value of China's forex reserves was the weakening euro. Bank of Communications economists noted that the euro fell 6.1% against the U.S. currency in the third quarter, which makes euro assets held by China's central bank worth less when expressed in dollar terms.

China's stockpile of foreign currency remains by far the world's largest, worth $3.202 trillion at the end of September. China's constant accumulation of foreign currency has been a primary piece of evidence for critics who argue that it is manipulating its exchange rate. By buying up other currencies such as dollars with yuan, China keeps the value of its own currency relatively low.

The slowdown in reserve accumulation could therefore give China an opening to argue that it is less actively interfering in the currency market, and that the yuan is approaching a fair valuation.

"September's slower pace of accumulation of foreign exchange reserves, coupled with the narrowing of China's trade surplus, provided ample evidence to counter accusations that China's currency is heavily undervalued," said HSBC economists Qu Hongbin and Sun Junwei in a note.

Inflows of capital have been a headache for Chinese policymakers, as they feed inflation pressures and bubbles in asset markets. Their sudden decline is therefore likely to be seen as a silver lining to global market turbulence.

The country's central bank uses various measures to mop up capital inflows, including ordering the banks to hold higher levels of reserves, something it has done six times so far this year. UBS AG economist Wang Tao said if reserve accumulation continues to grow at such a slow pace, it could give the central bank room to start cutting the required reserve ratio, something it hasn't done since 2008.

In another development that may give Beijing a bit of room to loosen policy, inflation slowed slightly in September. Data released Friday showed the consumer price index rose 6.1% from a year earlier, down from 6.2% in the August.

--Eliot Gao and Stefanie Qi contributed to this report


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China Q3 GDP up 9.1 pct y/y, a shade under f'casts

(Reuters) - China's annual economic growth eased to 9.1 percent in the third quarter from 9.5 percent in the previous quarter, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Tuesday, as tight domestic monetary policy and easing foreign demand crimped activity.

The growth rate was slightly below market forecasts for growth of 9.2 percent.

China's gross domestic product from July to September was up 2.3 percent from the second quarter on a seasonally adjusted basis, the statistics bureau said. That marked a slight pick-up from the second quarter's 2.2 percent growth.

Industrial output rose 13.8 percent in September from a year earlier.

Following is a breakdown of quarterly GDP growth rates, which are subject to revision.

Percent change from a year ago unless otherwise stated:

Q311 Q211 Q111 Q410 Q310 Q210 Q110 Q409 Q309 Q209

9.1 9.5 9.7 9.8 9.6 10.3 11.9 11.3 9.6 8.1

Other key economic data released by the bureau (percent change from a year earlier:

Q1-Q3 Sep F/C-Sep Aug

Industry output 14.2 13.8 13.3 13.5

Retail sales 17 17.7 17 17

FAI 24.9 ~ 24.8 25

-- GDP in the first nine months totalled 32.1 trillion yuan ($5.04 trillion).

-- Inflation-adjusted urban per-capita disposable income was up 7.8 percent from a year earlier in the first nine months; real rural per-capita income was up 13.6 percent.

($1 = 6.371 Chinese Yuan)

(Reporting by Aileen Wang and Nick Edwards; Editing by Ken Wills)

China Q3 GDP up 9.1 pct y/y, a shade under f'casts | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Target for 2011: 48 trillion


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

oct605032048 said:


> Target for 2011: 48 trillion



Yeah, i think our GDP may reach 80 trillion yuan by 2015, so it is going to overtake the crown from the US as the currency of Yuan will be around 5:1 with the Dollar.


----------



## oct605032048

If nominal gdp grows 18% per year, we'll have 14.5 trillion USD in 2015. 
Hopefully I can graduate by then.

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

annually 9% real growth, 6% inflation and 3% rise of currency.

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------

Just a rough estimation.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

oct605032048 said:


> If nominal gdp grows 18% per year, we'll have 14.5 trillion USD in 2015.
> Hopefully I can graduate by then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------
> 
> annually 9% real growth, 6% inflation and 3% rise of currency.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------
> 
> Just a rough estimation.



About will be the ratio exchange of RMB against US dollar by 2015?

It was 8.25 by 2005 up to 6.6 by 2010.


----------



## Huan

oct605032048 said:


> Target for 2011: 48 trillion



That would be $7.5 trillion right?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Huan said:


> That would be $7.5 trillion right?



Around 7.5-7.6 trillon USD.


----------



## oct605032048

Baotou Rare Earth shares plunge
Updated: 2011-10-19 14:24

(Xinhua)
Comments(0) Print Mail Large Medium Small	&#20998;&#20139;&#25353;&#38062;	0
BEIJING -- The share price of Baotou Steel Rare-Earth Hi-tech Company, China's leading rare earth producer, plunged after it announced that its rare earth refineries would suspend production for one month as of Tuesday.
Baotou Steel Rare Earth said in a statement filed with the Shanghai Stock Exchange that the company would stop raw materials supply for its smelting and separation units "in order to balance the supply and demand of rare earths".
The company's shares opened flat but soon plummeted as investors felt uncertain about its prospects after the production halt. Around 10:30 am, Baotou Steel Rare Earth plunged 4.59 percent to 45.32 yuan ($7.1) per share.
Rare earth prices went skyrocketing in the first half this year driven partly by market speculation. In the third quarter, prices fell sharply as demands for rare earth was severely hurt.
The rare-earth extraction quota is set at 93,800 tons for 2011, according to the country's Ministry of Land and Resources. But most rare earth companies had used up their quotas in early July.
In August, China Minmetals Non-ferrous Co Ltd, another major rare earth producer, called on domestic rare earth separating companies to suspend production due to exhausted output quota.

Baotou Rare Earth shares plunge | Markets | chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## gpit

Perhaps contrary to some of you think, I believe China should *NOT* increase the amount of the GDP, but rather the *quality *of the GDP.

Thus, the Chinese can enjoy quality life and avoid being more a target of jealousy (or threat-theory).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Wait when China's GDP growth to 6 billion USD...


----------



## CardSharp

gpit said:


> Perhaps contrary to some of you think, I believe China should *NOT* increase the amount of the GDP, but rather the *quality *of the GDP.
> 
> Thus, the Chinese can enjoy quality life and avoid being more a target of jealousy (or threat-theory).



There is a problem with the quality of GDP growth. The credit pumped into the economy to avert the effect of 2008 GFC has created some pretty frivolous projects and developments. I think I would welcome a slow down in both lending and GDP growth. I also hope world demand picks up again.


----------



## rcrmj

gpit said:


> Perhaps contrary to some of you think, I believe China should *NOT* increase the amount of the GDP, but rather the *quality *of the GDP.
> 
> Thus, the Chinese can enjoy quality life and avoid being more a target of jealousy (or threat-theory).



its very difficult```30 years of economical booming China has produced many many millions of entrepreneurs, as the nature of a businessman, including myself, will always like ever increasing revenue and market size```funny eough it appears much easier to do business in China than in U.K given the impression that everyone thinks China is controlled economy. but the reality is China goes to one extreem of capitalism..

Guess what friends, I'm moving my core business to China now, and this is going to be my last week in the U.K, in the future U.K will be the places for me to spend holidays but not the 'dream land' of opportunities and fortune``


----------



## gpit

*China, ASEAN Negotiating Trade in RMB | 2point6billion.com - Foreign Direct Investment in Asia*

China, ASEAN Negotiating Trade in RMB
Posted on Tuesday, October 25, 2011 by 2point6billion.com 

Oct. 25  China is negotiating with ASEAN countries over settling trade in Chinese renminbi (RMB), Assistant to the Governor of the Peoples Bank of China Jin Qi told reporters Saturday in Nanning during the third China-ASEAN Summit Forum on Financial Cooperation and Development.

It (the agreement) is currently underway, but the exact time for signing the agreement will depend on the negotiation process. Jin said, adding that ASEAN countries should sign bilateral currency swap agreements with China to boost bilateral financial cooperation.

Jin also called for efforts from China and ASEAN states to improve local currency exchange mechanisms, advance financial openness, as well as to work more closely together to avoid a regional economic crisis.

Currently, the 10 ASEAN states have established over 30 banks and financial institutions in China and, at the same time, Chinese financial enterprises have set up 11 divisions in ASEAN countries.

Statistics showed that in the first half of 2011 China had handled RMB957.57 billion (US$149.62 billion) in cross-border RMB trade, which accounted for 8.6 percent of the countrys total foreign trade during the period.

The RMB-based trade settlement agreement between China and ASEAN is likely to be signed late this year or early 2012, sources said. If the agreement is signed, there will be a significant increase in China-ASEAN economic cooperation in the future, Lian Ping, chief economist at the Chinese Bank of Communications told reporters.

The U.S. dollar has been the dominant currency in payment and settlement in this region but will certainly become volatile in future, said Lian. If a stable currency like the renminbi can play a bigger role in the region, it will be good for both trade and regional financial stability.

China has already signed bilateral currency swap agreements with three nations from ASEAN, namely Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore. Malaysian Bank Negara and the Peoples Bank of China inked the agreement involving RMB80 billion in February 2009. Last year, Indonesia and Singapore signed bilateral currency swap agreements with China in January and July, respectively.







--------------

WOW! look at the money ... Looks like China's soft power is in play. It will definitely hamper Vietnam, the Philippines' anti-China intention/activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gpit

rcrmj said:


> ...
> 
> Guess what friends, I'm moving my core business to China now, and this is going to be my last week in the U.K, in the future U.K will be the places for me to spend holidays but not the 'dream land' of opportunities and fortune``



Just curious, and if you don't mind disclosing it in public, what is your industry/product(s)?


----------



## marshall

rcrmj said:


> Guess what friends, I'm moving my core business to China now, and this is going to be my last week in the U.K, in the future U.K will be the places for me to spend holidays but not the 'dream land' of opportunities and fortune``





gpit said:


> Just curious, and if you don't mind disclosing it in public, what is your industry/product(s)?


I was wondering exactly the same thing. I can't think of anything in the UK that would conjure up something remotely resembling a "*dream land*" of opportunity and fortune. The USA, maybe 3 or more decades ago, but the UK?


----------



## oct605032048

UK use to be a NLCC, translated as nice little cold country.


----------



## rcrmj

gpit said:


> Just curious, and if you don't mind disclosing it in public, what is your industry/product(s)?



I am in Luxury industry``might tell you guys more in the future``lol

so basically my 'nose' is following places where have a long term high disposable money group and GROWING`


----------



## bandit

gpit said:


> [B&#8220;The U.S. dollar has been the dominant currency in payment and settlement in this region but will certainly become volatile in future,&#8221; said Lian. &#8220;If a stable currency like the renminbi can play a bigger role in the region, it will be good for both trade and regional financial stability.&#8221;
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> WOW! look at the money ... Looks like China's soft power is in play. It will definitely hamper Vietnam, the Philippines' anti-China intention/activities.




The money sure looks nice, what is confusing is the writers core reason for using renminbi.

Citing Dollar as too volatile and renminbi as stable? Did the economist just forget that yuan is pegged to the dollar. How can China declare its curency as stable when its tied to an unstable currency. Unless China can unpeg its currency from the dollar which is highly unlikely given its past actions, why would anyone switch to yuan for reasons of stability over the dollar is beyond me.


----------



## oct605032048

List of cities' GDP of Q1 to Q3
unit: 100 million Yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India-China Trade to Touch $100 Bn in 4 Yrs: Assocham*

India-China trade would touch USD 100 billion in the next four years from the present USD 63 billion, says industry body Assocham.

As per the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India, the two Asian giants can emerge as world's largest trading partners by 2030.

"China has already raced past United States, Britain and Japan to become India's largest trading partner. Indian companies can gain substantially by accessing Chinese capital goods at attractive prices by way of imports," Assocham said in a statement here.

Indian exports to China jumped 68.8 per cent to USD 19.6 billion in 2010-11, from USD 11.6 billion in the previous year. Imports increased 41 per cent to USD 43.5 billion from USD 30.8 billion in the same period.

India is the tenth largest trade partner of China, and its seventh largest export market. In India's total trade, China's share has increased to over 10 per cent.

However, Assocham expects that government's proposal to hike tariff and non-tariff barriers on imports of some Chinese goods or to impose a complete ban on items like power and telecom equipment will send negative signals to India's trade partners and affect investment climate in key sectors.

"Economic relations between India and China are among the most significant in current global economic scenario," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said in the statement, adding that the trade gap must come down.

"Indian companies must widen product portfolio to increase exports of finished, value-added products," he said.

India and China entered a trade agreement in 1984, granting each other the status of Most Favoured Nation (MFN).

"There are complementarities as India has excelled in services sector, especially in knowledge-based services, while manufacturing has emerged as mainstay of Chinese economy," Rawat said.

Indian exports to China mainly consist of metals, ores, iron and steel and cotton, while imports are electrical machinery and equipment, nuclear reactors and boilers, organic chemicals, fertilisers, iron and steel.
FILED ON: NOV 07, 2011

news.outlookindia.com | India-China Trade to Touch $100 Bn in 4 Yrs: Assocham


----------



## monitor

*The China paradox: communist capitalism?*
on November 7, 2011 
By John Yemma

It wasnt the most charming example of Chinglish Ive seen. It didnt hold a candle to delightfully mystifying phrases like Far Out But Classic or Show Mercy to the Slender Grass. But the words I saw stenciled over and over again on concrete fences outside Shanghai, China, in the mid-1990s seemed to capture the Chinese spirit:
Praise profit. Praise profit. Praise profit. Praise profit. Praise profit.

The same nation that Mao Zedong had exhorted only two decades earlier to Practice Marxism and not Revisionism was being commanded into full-throated pursuit of capitalism.

China is the wonder of the age. If you were around in the 1960s, the China you knew was both tragedy and threat. Every few decades it seemed to devour itself. Millions died in Maos Great Leap Forward. Millions during his Cultural Revolution. Heavy-handed propaganda skewered capitalists, imperialists, and the always handy running-dog lackeys. 

Then came one of the most astounding turnarounds in history. In the same way that communist leaders once ordered the proletariat to build a socialist workers paradise, the Communist Party ordered millions of Chinese to go out and make money. The Chinese people didnt look back. China became the hottest economy on the planet. Its exports are ubiquitous. Its appetite for raw materials enormous. China finances a big chunk of the US national debt. Increasingly, Europe is looking to it for help with its debt. Chinese dealmakers can be found in remote parts of Africa, Manhattan, and the Amazon.

At home, the Chinese people are growing in material wealth, creature comforts, education, even physical stature thanks to higher protein consumption. Chinas rise has been a material blessing to millions of its people. What China wants most is for nothing ever to change  for growth to continue and prosperity to increase. For despite its remarkable economic progress, China has 500 million citizens who still make less than $2 a day. If the Chinese economy ceases to grow, those 500 million will be stuck in poverty. A mild slowdown could return millions to poverty as well.

But as with Japan in the 1980s or the United States in the first decade of the 21st century, China is by no means guaranteed continued good times. Some elements of the Chinese boom are looking like a bubble. Vacant malls, excess factory capacity, and ghost cities are plentiful. Five of the 10 largest office buildings under construction globally are in China. 

Everything China has done over the past six decades has been massive  a massive attempt to create a communist society and now a massive effort in pursuit of profit. This is not a nation reflecting the will of its people. It is a government command center telling its people what to do. Right now, that looks like a shiny, happy world of capitalism. Less than 50 years ago, it was a mad world of little red books, ruinous five-year plans, and socialist conformity.

If the current freedom to choose consumer goods becomes an expectation of free speech or self-government, the command center is in trouble. That is why Chinas rulers imprison dissidents, monitor and regulate Internet usage, and control what is said on TV and in the press. While the Communist Party is more lenient than it was during Maos day, it is still careful not to let anything challenge its authority. 

You wont see the party exhorting the people to praise freedom. But if China is to become a balanced culture rather than one swinging between extremes, it must allow democracy alongside material well-being. To pull that off would be a real cultural revolution and a genuinely great leap forward.

John Yemma is the editor of The Christian Science Monitor. 

Source: Christian Science Monitor


----------



## oct605032048

Odd. What's wrong with this Christian Science Monitor about Capitalism in China?


----------



## no_name

deleted, unnecessary quip.


----------



## Nomenclature

China Investigates 2 Broadband Companies
By DAVID BARBOZA
Published: November 9, 2011
SHANGHAI &#8212; In a rare move, China&#8217;s state economic planning agency said Wednesday that it was investigating whether two of the country&#8217;s biggest state-run telecommunications companies were engaging in monopolistic behavior and overcharging consumers for broadband Internet service.

The National Development and Reform Commission said that it was looking at China Telecom and China Unicom, the country&#8217;s largest fixed-line operators, to see whether the companies were complying with a three-year-old antimonopoly law.

Consumers have complained for years that the companies charge high prices while delivering relatively slow speeds for broadband services.

The investigation is unusual because large segments of China&#8217;s fast-growing economy are still controlled by state-owned corporations that act as oligopolies, often reaping large profits with the aid of government subsidies and rules that result in only minimal competition.

Worried that the public is growing impatient with hugely profitable state-backed entities during a time of rising inflation, the government&#8217;s state planning agency is striking a more consumer-friendly tone, analysts say.

Li Qing, the deputy director of the bureau of price monitoring and antimonopolization at the National Development and Reform Commission, said that this year the agency began looking into whether the two companies were abusing their strong position in the broadband service market. She said that their broadband revenues were together more than $10 billion last year.

&#8220;More than two-thirds of the market&#8217;s businesses belong to Telecom and Unicom, so there is no doubt that they can dominate the whole market,&#8221; she said, according to the state-run news media.

Just over a month ago, a state-run newspaper reported that China Telecom might come under scrutiny under the nation&#8217;s antimonopoly law following complaints from smaller Internet service providers that they were being charged extraordinarily high prices for connecting to China Telecom&#8217;s network for broadband service.

Zhang Bin, a telecommunications expert at the Beijing University of Posts and Telecommunications, said in an interview Wednesday that the government had tried to create competition in the industry by dividing it up into a few large players. But the result continues to be high prices and monopolistic behavior.

&#8220;This monopoly is not new,&#8221; he said in a telephone interview. &#8220;It has existed in China&#8217;s broadband service for quite a while. And it&#8217;s absolutely necessary for the government to take these measures against it.&#8221;

Shares of the Hong Kong-listed arms of the two telecommunications giants fell sharply Wednesday on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange after news of the investigation was broadcast on China Central Television, the state-controlled broadcaster.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/10/business/global/china-investigates-2-broadband-companies.html


I have to say I'm becoming more and more impressed with what the government is doing. First Wen continued policies to depress real estate prices and told property developers to **** off. Now NDRC is taking on the big 2 telecom companies. Internet connection is outrageously expansive in China. In Beijing one have pay $200-300 a year to for a ADSL connection. China will have far more than the current 500 million Internet users if those two telecom stop their anti-competitive practices.


----------



## oct605032048

Huawei leads top 500 Chinese private firms 2010
Updated: 2011-08-26 09:10

(Xinhua)
Comments(1) Print Mail Large Medium Small	
0
BEIJING-- Huawei, a leading information and communication technology solutions provider based in the southern city of Shenzhen, ranked first among China's top 500 non-State owned firms in 2010 with a business revenue of 185.2 billion yuan ($28.9 billion), a survey released Thursday shows.
The 500 private companies, with 329 in manufacturing and many located in eastern China's Zhejiang and Jiangsu provinces, gained an average business revenue of 13.97 billion yuan last year, up 47.5 percent year-on-year, according to the annual survey released by the All-China Federation of Industry and Commerce.
Their average assets reached 11.77 billion yuan, up 50.9 percent year-on-year; their average net profits increased by 79.5 percent to 782 million yuan last year, according to the survey.
Both based in Jiangsu, Shagang Group in the steel business and Suning Appliance, a leading home appliance retail chain, respectively ranked second and third on the list.
The list was based on a survey conducted by the federation involving the country's private companies whose business revenue in 2010 surpassed 300 million yuan.


----------



## CommonCause

Can people here explain how state owned companies work in China?

I always thought that SOCs worked on behalf of the government, and in turn, the people. That they would take projects that benefit the people, even if the profits weren't there, even at a loss. That they're funding would come from the government, through taxes from the people. I thought that was why all the large corporations in the large industries in China were state-owned, to make it easier to carry out the government's goals for the country.

If SOCs work just like any other company where the goal is to maximize profit for the shareholders (majority owned by the government), then what's the point of the state owning it? For example, the story 2 posts up about alleged monopoly in the telecom companies. If the companies are SOCs, why does monopoly matter? Can't the government come in and control prices? Find out the cost of maintaining everything, maybe some profit for R&D and expansion (though that should also come from government revenue), and then charge customers accordingly. Why do they have to "crack down" on something they own? Just make policies beforehand.

Companies sell shares to the public to raise capital. Why would SOCs need to do this when their funding can come from the government? If the SOC isn't beholden to any private interests to make a profit, they can be more flexible in the ventures they pursue. Any and all profits can then go back to the government to be spent back into the country.

Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Nomenclature

CommonCause said:


> Can people here explain how state owned companies work in China?
> 
> I always thought that SOCs worked on behalf of the government, and in turn, the people. That they would take projects that benefit the people, even if the profits weren't there, even at a loss. That they're funding would come from the government, through taxes from the people. I thought that was why all the large corporations in the large industries in China were state-owned, to make it easier to carry out the government's goals for the country.
> 
> If SOCs work just like any other company where the goal is to maximize profit for the shareholders (majority owned by the government), then what's the point of the state owning it? For example, the story 2 posts up about alleged monopoly in the telecom companies. If the companies are SOCs, why does monopoly matter? Can't the government come in and control prices? Find out the cost of maintaining everything, maybe some profit for R&D and expansion (though that should also come from government revenue), and then charge customers accordingly. Why do they have to "crack down" on something they own? Just make policies beforehand.
> 
> Companies sell shares to the public to raise capital. Why would SOCs need to do this when their funding can come from the government? If the SOC isn't beholden to any private interests to make a profit, they can be more flexible in the ventures they pursue. Any and all profits can then go back to the government to be spent back into the country.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding?



State-owned companies in China are generally supposed to make profits. Sometimes they have public policy functions at odds with profitability, but these are exceptions rather than the rule. In fact 5 of the world's 20 most profitable companies are Chinese state-owned companies.
Global 500 2011: Top Performers - Most Profitable Companies: Profits - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.com

Most of the bigger Chinese SOEs are listed companies with up to 30% private ownership. The point of partial private ownership is mostly to improve corporate governance, however about 10 years ago there was a major crisis where smaller state owned companies going out of business leaving tens of millions of employees without a job. Proceedings of selling state-owned shares of big SOEs helped the government to clear up the mess with other unprofitable SOEs. 

Why the government is not simply telling the two telecom companies to drop prices? Because that will undermine the authority of executives at those companies which is at odds with aim of improving corporate governance. Also pricing in telecom industry greatly varies from city to city and town to town, price control is simply impractical. 

There's another things to have in mind. The agency in charge of macroeconomic policy, NDRC, which initiated this anti-monopoly probe is separate from SASAC, the agency which acts as the majority shareholder in State-owned companies on behalf of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CommonCause

Thanks for the explanation.

How do the 5-year plans effect SOEs?


----------



## Nomenclature

CommonCause said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> How do the 5-year plans effect SOEs?



They are supposed to help realizing the plan, but how they're going to do it usually are up to the management at each company.


----------



## unicorn

*Chinese Commercial Plane MA600*

AVIC's MA600 is making its international debut at the 2011 Dubai Air Show. The 60-seat aircraft will perform daily demo flights throughout the show. Here are some photos of the Chinese-made turboprop practising its display 







PHOTOS: China's MA600 at the Dubai Air Show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

DisplaySearch Raises *2011 China PC Shipment Forecast to 100 Million Units*, Despite Weak Global Demand

DisplaySearch Raises 2011 China PC Shipment Forecast to 100 Million Units, Despite Weak Global Demand - DisplaySearch

Lenovo Strengthens Position in LCD Monitor, Desktop PC and Mobile PC Segments in China
Santa Clara, CALIF., November 14, 2011&#8212;According to the latest research from the DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report, the company has increased its 2011 forecast for total China PC market shipments, which includes desktop PCs, all-in-one (AIO) PCs and mobile PCs (notebooks, mini-notes and tablets) from 95 million to more than 100 million units, accounting for a 25% Y/Y increase.
&#8220;Despite weak global demand, PC market growth in China continues to outpace the rest of the world,&#8221; noted Robin Wu, DisplaySearch China PC/IT analyst. &#8220;The rapid development in the region as part of the country&#8217;s strategy to develop western China over the past 10 years ultimately resulted in the China PC market growth exceeding expectations.&#8221;
As a result of the strong growth, DisplaySearch has increased its 2011 shipment forecast of Desktop PCs from 51.6 million units to 52.4 million units, AIO PCs from 2.5 million to 3.8 million units and mobile PC from 40.8 million to 47.4 million units.
Figure 1: China PC Market Shipment Forecast by Application

Source: DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report
Q2&#8217;11 Tablet PC Shipments Reach 2.4M; 2011 Forecast Upgraded to 10M Units
DisplaySearch previously forecast 2011 tablet PC shipments at 3.4 million units; however, Q2&#8217;11 has far exceeded this estimate, reaching 2.4 million units. The growth was attributed to aggressive pricing strategies by brands, including Lenovo. DisplaySearch has raised its 2011 tablet PC shipment forecast to 10 million units, accounting for a 10% share of the total China PC market. Apple continues to lead in tablet PC brands in China, while other brands like Lenovo, Acer and Samsung are also increasing their efforts. Lenovo&#8217;s successful strategy to sell its 7&#8221; A1 Lepad for $155 (CNY1,000) could increase price competition and ultimately increase shipments further.
DIY Market Approach Accounts for Majority of China PC Market
The do-it-yourself (DIY) market, which consists of self-built PCs that have a monitor included as part of a complete solution, still accounts for a significant share of the overall China PC market. 2011 shipments are expected to exceed 20 million units. Great Wall, a local brand, is experiencing strong growth in both the AIO PC and DIY PC segments. The company&#8217;s parts-in-one (PIO) concept (an AIO DIY solution) could provide additional growth opportunities for the PC market in this region.
Lenovo Leads China PC Market, While AOC Continues to Capture Market Share
Lenovo&#8217;s leading position in the China PC market is strengthened by its efforts in the LCD monitor, desktop PC and mobile PC segments with a 23.6% share of the total China PC market. AOC&#8217;s share was 8.5%. The combined market share of Lenovo + AOC reached 32.1% in Q2&#8217;11 compared to 27.6% in Q1&#8217;11, and Lenovo&#8217;s shares in all market segments grew in Q2&#8217;11.
&#8220;Lenovo and AOC are known in the China PC market for their initiatives in managing sales channels, which is crucial when market demand is in a relatively weak phase. Their sales channels&#8217; brands can always reach end customers faster and more sufficiently than their competitors,&#8221; Wu said.
&#8220;In the shadow of a weak global economy, a high Consumer Price Index and inflation, China PC market growth is also facing difficulty in the consumer market. This is causing leading brands like Lenovo and AOC, who have good control of sales channels, to grow at a faster pace than other players in the market and grab more market shares,&#8221; Wu added.
Table 1: China PC Market Share by Manufacturer

Brand
Desktop
Monitors
Mobile PCs
Q2 11 Total
Q2'11 
Total PC Share
1
Lenovo
2,853
3,090
5,943
23.6%
2
AOC
2,142

2,142
8.5%
3
Acer Group
1,292
712
2,004
8.0%
4
Dell
801
1,156
1,957
7.8%
5
Apple
95
1,662
1,756
7.0%
6
Samsung
1,143
373
1,516
6.0%
7
Asus
167
1,207
1,374
5.5%
8
HP
788
476
1,263
5.0%
9
Philips
996

996
4.0%
10
LGE
560
2
562
2.2%
11
Great Wall
486

486
1.9%
12
Haier
261
162
422
1.7%
13
Tongfang
343

343
1.4%
14
ViewSonic
304
6
310
1.2%
15
Toshiba

284
284
1.1%
Source: DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report
The DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report represents the first collective look at the entire personal computer market in mainland China, including tablet PCs, desktop PCs, all-in-one PCs, notebook PCs, and mini-notes. It provides the most comprehensive survey of domestic PC brands and associated products, such as desktop monitors, indicating an accurate picture of the China PC market (due to the popularity of building DIY systems in China). It highlights the unique nature of the domestic China PC business and offers comparisons with other regions of the PC market.
For more information on this report, please contact Charles Camaroto at 1.888.436.7673 or 1.516.625.2452, or contact@displaysearch.com or contact your regional DisplaySearch office in China, Japan, Korea or Taiwan.
About DisplaySearch
Since 1996, DisplaySearch has been recognized as a leading global market research and consulting firm specializing in the display supply chain, as well as the emerging photovoltaic/solar cell industries. DisplaySearch provides trend information, forecasts and analyses developed by a global team of experienced analysts with extensive industry knowledge. In collaboration with The NPD Group, its parent company, DisplaySearch uniquely offers a true end-to-end view of the display supply chain from materials and components to shipments of electronic devices with displays to sales of major consumer and commercial channels. For more information on DisplaySearch analysts, reports and industry events, visit us at DisplaySearch is the worldwide leader in display market research and consulting - DisplaySearch. Read our blog at DisplaySearch Blog | The Official Blog of DisplaySearch, an NPD Group Company and follow us on Twitter at @DisplaySearch.
About The NPD Group, Inc.
The NPD Group is the leading provider of reliable and comprehensive consumer and retail information for a wide range of industries. Today, more than 1,800 manufacturers, retailers, and service companies rely on NPD to help them drive critical business decisions at the global, national, and local market levels. NPD helps our clients to identify new business opportunities and guide product development, marketing, sales, merchandising, and other functions. Information is available for the following industry sectors: automotive, beauty, commercial technology, consumer technology, entertainment, fashion, food and beverage, foodservice, home, office supplies, software, sports, toys, and wireless. For more information, contact us or visit http://www.npd.com/ and NPD Group Blog. Follow us on Twitter at @npdtech and @npdgroup.

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

DisplaySearch Raises *2011 China PC Shipment Forecast to 100 Million Units*, Despite Weak Global Demand

DisplaySearch Raises 2011 China PC Shipment Forecast to 100 Million Units, Despite Weak Global Demand - DisplaySearch

Lenovo Strengthens Position in LCD Monitor, Desktop PC and Mobile PC Segments in China
Santa Clara, CALIF., November 14, 2011According to the latest research from the DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report, the company has increased its 2011 forecast for total China PC market shipments, which includes desktop PCs, all-in-one (AIO) PCs and mobile PCs (notebooks, mini-notes and tablets) from 95 million to more than 100 million units, accounting for a 25% Y/Y increase.
Despite weak global demand, PC market growth in China continues to outpace the rest of the world, noted Robin Wu, DisplaySearch China PC/IT analyst. The rapid development in the region as part of the countrys strategy to develop western China over the past 10 years ultimately resulted in the China PC market growth exceeding expectations.
As a result of the strong growth, DisplaySearch has increased its 2011 shipment forecast of Desktop PCs from 51.6 million units to 52.4 million units, AIO PCs from 2.5 million to 3.8 million units and mobile PC from 40.8 million to 47.4 million units.
Figure 1: China PC Market Shipment Forecast by Application

Source: DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report
Q211 Tablet PC Shipments Reach 2.4M; 2011 Forecast Upgraded to 10M Units
DisplaySearch previously forecast 2011 tablet PC shipments at 3.4 million units; however, Q211 has far exceeded this estimate, reaching 2.4 million units. The growth was attributed to aggressive pricing strategies by brands, including Lenovo. DisplaySearch has raised its 2011 tablet PC shipment forecast to 10 million units, accounting for a 10% share of the total China PC market. Apple continues to lead in tablet PC brands in China, while other brands like Lenovo, Acer and Samsung are also increasing their efforts. Lenovos successful strategy to sell its 7 A1 Lepad for $155 (CNY1,000) could increase price competition and ultimately increase shipments further.
DIY Market Approach Accounts for Majority of China PC Market
The do-it-yourself (DIY) market, which consists of self-built PCs that have a monitor included as part of a complete solution, still accounts for a significant share of the overall China PC market. 2011 shipments are expected to exceed 20 million units. Great Wall, a local brand, is experiencing strong growth in both the AIO PC and DIY PC segments. The companys parts-in-one (PIO) concept (an AIO DIY solution) could provide additional growth opportunities for the PC market in this region.
Lenovo Leads China PC Market, While AOC Continues to Capture Market Share
Lenovos leading position in the China PC market is strengthened by its efforts in the LCD monitor, desktop PC and mobile PC segments with a 23.6% share of the total China PC market. AOCs share was 8.5%. The combined market share of Lenovo + AOC reached 32.1% in Q211 compared to 27.6% in Q111, and Lenovos shares in all market segments grew in Q211.
Lenovo and AOC are known in the China PC market for their initiatives in managing sales channels, which is crucial when market demand is in a relatively weak phase. Their sales channels brands can always reach end customers faster and more sufficiently than their competitors, Wu said.
In the shadow of a weak global economy, a high Consumer Price Index and inflation, China PC market growth is also facing difficulty in the consumer market. This is causing leading brands like Lenovo and AOC, who have good control of sales channels, to grow at a faster pace than other players in the market and grab more market shares, Wu added.
Table 1: China PC Market Share by Manufacturer

Brand
Desktop
Monitors
Mobile PCs
Q2 11 Total
Q2'11 
Total PC Share
1
Lenovo
2,853
3,090
5,943
23.6%
2
AOC
2,142

2,142
8.5%
3
Acer Group
1,292
712
2,004
8.0%
4
Dell
801
1,156
1,957
7.8%
5
Apple
95
1,662
1,756
7.0%
6
Samsung
1,143
373
1,516
6.0%
7
Asus
167
1,207
1,374
5.5%
8
HP
788
476
1,263
5.0%
9
Philips
996

996
4.0%
10
LGE
560
2
562
2.2%
11
Great Wall
486

486
1.9%
12
Haier
261
162
422
1.7%
13
Tongfang
343

343
1.4%
14
ViewSonic
304
6
310
1.2%
15
Toshiba

284
284
1.1%
Source: DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report
The DisplaySearch Quarterly China PC Shipment and Forecast Report represents the first collective look at the entire personal computer market in mainland China, including tablet PCs, desktop PCs, all-in-one PCs, notebook PCs, and mini-notes. It provides the most comprehensive survey of domestic PC brands and associated products, such as desktop monitors, indicating an accurate picture of the China PC market (due to the popularity of building DIY systems in China). It highlights the unique nature of the domestic China PC business and offers comparisons with other regions of the PC market.
For more information on this report, please contact Charles Camaroto at 1.888.436.7673 or 1.516.625.2452, or contact@displaysearch.com or contact your regional DisplaySearch office in China, Japan, Korea or Taiwan.
About DisplaySearch
Since 1996, DisplaySearch has been recognized as a leading global market research and consulting firm specializing in the display supply chain, as well as the emerging photovoltaic/solar cell industries. DisplaySearch provides trend information, forecasts and analyses developed by a global team of experienced analysts with extensive industry knowledge. In collaboration with The NPD Group, its parent company, DisplaySearch uniquely offers a true end-to-end view of the display supply chain from materials and components to shipments of electronic devices with displays to sales of major consumer and commercial channels. For more information on DisplaySearch analysts, reports and industry events, visit us at DisplaySearch is the worldwide leader in display market research and consulting - DisplaySearch. Read our blog at DisplaySearch Blog | The Official Blog of DisplaySearch, an NPD Group Company and follow us on Twitter at @DisplaySearch.
About The NPD Group, Inc.
The NPD Group is the leading provider of reliable and comprehensive consumer and retail information for a wide range of industries. Today, more than 1,800 manufacturers, retailers, and service companies rely on NPD to help them drive critical business decisions at the global, national, and local market levels. NPD helps our clients to identify new business opportunities and guide product development, marketing, sales, merchandising, and other functions. Information is available for the following industry sectors: automotive, beauty, commercial technology, consumer technology, entertainment, fashion, food and beverage, foodservice, home, office supplies, software, sports, toys, and wireless. For more information, contact us or visit http://www.npd.com/ and NPD Group Blog. Follow us on Twitter at @npdtech and @npdgroup.


----------



## Bharthi

*Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown*

Global economic worries have lately been centered on Europe and the United States, but China is deeply affected as well.

A long-time concern for Chinese Communist regime officials has been trying to maintain the export-driven model that has led to high-speed growth. That's becoming more and more of a challenge, especially given decreased spending power and increased caution among overseas buyers.

And now, even official statements are sounding grim on the near-term prospects.

[Shen Danyang, Spokesman, PRC Ministry of Commerce]:
"We cannot be optimistic about the export situation during the coming period."

China's foreign trade fell 8.3 percent from September to October, ending up at roughly $298 billion. This sum remains a strong gain on last year, but the sharp monthly drop is a cause for concern.

Analysts agree that this export decline could have huge implications for the Chinese economy if it becomes a lasting trend.



Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown -- NTDTV.com


----------



## oct605032048

Bharthi said:


> *Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown*
> 
> Global economic worries have lately been centered on Europe and the United States, but China is deeply affected as well.
> 
> A long-time concern for Chinese Communist regime officials has been trying to maintain the export-driven model that has led to high-speed growth. That's becoming more and more of a challenge, especially given decreased spending power and increased caution among overseas buyers.
> 
> And now, even official statements are sounding grim on the near-term prospects.
> 
> [Shen Danyang, Spokesman, PRC Ministry of Commerce]:
> "We cannot be optimistic about the export situation during the coming period."
> 
> *China's foreign trade fell 8.3 percent from September to October*, ending up at roughly $298 billion. This sum remains a strong gain on last year, but the sharp monthly drop is a cause for concern.
> 
> Analysts agree that this export decline could have huge implications for the Chinese economy if it becomes a lasting trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown -- NTDTV.com



Dosen't the stupid author know that we have a week long National holiday in October?


----------



## china hyperpower

Bharthi said:


> *Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown*
> 
> Global economic worries have lately been centered on Europe and the United States, but China is deeply affected as well.
> 
> A long-time concern for Chinese Communist regime officials has been trying to maintain the export-driven model that has led to high-speed growth. That's becoming more and more of a challenge, especially given decreased spending power and increased caution among overseas buyers.
> 
> And now, even official statements are sounding grim on the near-term prospects.
> 
> [Shen Danyang, Spokesman, PRC Ministry of Commerce]:
> "We cannot be optimistic about the export situation during the coming period."
> 
> China's foreign trade fell 8.3 percent from September to October, ending up at roughly $298 billion. This sum remains a strong gain on last year, but the sharp monthly drop is a cause for concern.
> 
> Analysts agree that this export decline could have huge implications for the Chinese economy if it becomes a lasting trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Export Outlook Grim, Could Spark General Slowdown -- NTDTV.com



not surprising an indian quoting any anti-chinese news.
this proves my point that it eats up indians to see china moving further ahead and extending china's masive lead over india.


----------



## applesauce

china hyperpower said:


> not surprising an indian quoting any anti-chinese news.
> this proves my point that it eats up indians to see china moving further ahead and extending china's masive lead over india.



>> NTDTV.com
thats all you need to know, its like asking hitler for his opinion on the jews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jun

Infrastructure investment of 880 million yuan spent so far on hub

YINING, Xinjiang -A planned China-Kazakhstan free-trade center along the border of the two countries will provide cross-border trade tariff exemptions for Chinese companies and allow for duty-free purchases for visitors, according to Chinese officials.

Vice-Premier Zhang Dejiang and his Kazakh counterpart Aset Isekeshev on Friday attended a launching ceremony for the Horgos International Border Cooperation Center, which is located near the village of Horgos in Xinjiang and is the first transnational free-trade cooperation center in central Asia.

The two officials also witnessed the connection of a railway linking the two countries.

The Chinese vice-premier said the center, which is expected to be completed in two years, will bring new opportunities to China and Kazakhstan.

Under an agreement signed between the two governments in September 2004, the center is to be a "free port" that will focus on trade and investment opportunities in industries including processing, manufacturing, trade, merchandise procurement, finance, tourism and entertainment.

The center, which rests on the China-Kazakhstan border and covers 3.43 square kilometers of land on the Chinese side and 1.85 sq km on the Kazakh side, will be a part of Horgos Port.

The commercial hub handled 3 million tons of cargo and received 550,000 inbound and outbound tourists in 2010.

According to Yang Jihong, a senior official of Horgos Port, upon its completion, Chinese companies will be exempt from cross-border trade tariffs and individuals visiting the center will be allowed to purchase up to 8,000 yuan ($1,237) in duty-free goods a day. In addition, visitors staying up to 30 days will be allowed visa-free entry into the center.

He added that a total of 880 million yuan has been spent so far on infrastructure construction on the Chinese side of the center.

Tuuerxun Yeermanhan, a 25-year-old Chinese merchant of Kazakh ethnicity, said he is considering purchasing stall space in the new center.

"The price will probably be high, but the opportunities far outweigh the cost," he said.

Chinese Ambassador to Kazakhstan Zhou Li said the development of the center will definitely increase bilateral trade.

Thanks to the center and the improved railways, Horgos can be the hub and gateway connecting landlocked Kazakhstan to overseas markets, he said.

Favorable policies, such as those that brought about the center, will not only boost cross-border trade, but also diversify and deepen bilateral cooperation in the long run, said Zhang Yao, an expert on Central Asian studies from the Shanghai Institute for International Studies.

"In addition to the cross-border trade of daily commodities, both countries are seeking comprehensive cooperation in sectors including high-tech, energy and transportation," he said.

China has been Kazakhstan's second-largest trade partner since 2009 and its biggest export destination since 2010. Trade volume between the two countries increased from $1.29 billion in 2001 to $20.4 billion in 2010.

China-Kazakhstan free-trade center set to open|World|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

*China slaps tariff on US car imports*

THE Chinese government has increased trade tensions with the Obama administration by unexpectedly imposing anti-dumping and anti-subsidy tariffs on imports of sports utility vehicles and mid-size and large cars from the US.

The new tariffs, totalling nearly 22 per cent of the import prices, would probably have a mainly symbolic function, rather than reducing the already skimpy sales of such vehicles in China.

Other tariffs and taxes already in place have limited sales of US imports by helping raise their retail prices by about three times what the same cars and SUVs sell for in the US. The vehicles are sold only in the thousands or even hundreds in China and only to the most affluent.

China slaps tariff on US car imports


----------



## oct605032048

It's end of the year and what would be China's GDP in dollar this year?
7.5 trillion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Beidou navigation chip breakthrough: Domestic processor the size of the application has been
Beidou navigation chip breakthrough: Domestic processor the size of the application has been « Military of China, force comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Beidou navigation chip breakthrough: Domestic processor the size of the application has been
Beidou navigation chip breakthrough: Domestic processor the size of the application has been « Military of China, force comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Yuan hits record, heads for 4.5 percent 2011 gain | Reuters

"*Yuan hits record, heads for 4.5 percent 2011 gain*
By Lu Jianxin and Jason Subler
SHANGHAI | Fri Dec 30, 2011 8:35am IST





A resident pays a 10 yuan note for vegetables at a market in Beijing on February 28, 2011. (Credit: Reuters/Jason Lee)

(Reuters) - *China's yuan headed for a strong close to 2011 on Friday, touching a record high in early trade after the central bank set the mid-point at a fresh high, putting it on course to gain 4.5 percent for the year.*

The yuan's gains for the year are in line with the 4 to 5 percent traders in the onshore market had expected at the start of the year.

Traders still see the yuan appreciating for all of 2012 as China faces U.S. pressure to do more to rebalance bilateral and world trade, while it continues to record trade surpluses.

*But the rate of appreciation is expected to slow to about 3 percent next year, with most of the rise happening in the second half, they said.*

Many market players saw the strong mid-point as an attempt by the People's Bank of China to make the percent gain for the year look better.

"After the PBOC set a record high mid-point today, some major state-owned Chinese banks quoted the yuan at high levels to support the central bank's window-dressing move," said a dealer at a major European bank in Shanghai.

"But that does not represent a strong uptrend for the yuan. Instead, the yuan is most likely to move narrowly in the first few months of 2012 before resuming a slow appreciation process well into 2012."

NDFS IMPLY DEPRECIATION

Many dealers said the yuan would likely move in a narrow 6.3/6.4 range in the first few months of 2012 as China assesses the impact of global weakness, caused mainly by the euro zone debt crisis, on its economy and exports.

Spot yuan opened at an all-time high of 6.3070 versus the dollar, topping its previous record of 6.3160 touched on Monday. It then pulled back slightly to trade mainly around 6.31, still up 0.15 percent from Thursday's close of 6.3192.

Before trading began, the PBOC fixed the dollar/yuan mid-point at a record high of 6.3009, up 0.23 percent from Thursday's 6.3157. The central bank uses the fixing to express the government's intention for the yuan's movements in a day.

Offshore, benchmark one-year non-deliverable forwards (NDFs) fell to 6.3900 on Friday against 6.4000 at the close on Thursday, but still implied that the yuan would depreciate over the next year.

They now imply 1.39 percent depreciation over the next year, compared with a 1.55 percent fall implied on Thursday.

One-year NDFs began to mainly imply yuan depreciation in late September, reversing a general trend of forecasting yuan appreciation in place since the yuan's landmark revaluation in July 2005.

Some overseas investors have since September shorted the yuan amid signs that the world's second largest economy is slowing.

(Editing by Jonathan Hopfner)"


----------



## Martian2

*China unveils new super-speed train that hits 300 mph (or 500 kph)*

Faster than a speeding bullet: China unveils new super-speed train that can hit 300 mph (... 100 mph quicker than its bullet trains) | Mail Online

"Faster than a speeding bullet: China unveils new super-speed train that can hit 300 mph (... 100 mph quicker than its bullet trains)
By Gareth Finighan
Last updated at 7:33 PM on 26th December 2011

China has produced a super-rapid test train capable of travelling at speeds of up to 300 miles per hour - 100 mph faster than the current record-holder.

The train, made from plastic materials reinforced with carbon fibre, is designed to resemble an ancient Chinese sword and 'will provide useful reference for current high-speed railway operations', according to train expert Shen Zhiyun.

Earlier this year, the Communist regime unveiled its fastest operational locomotive which was able to cover the 824-mile trip between Beijing and Shanghai in five hours - reaching record-breaking top speed of 200 mph and maintaining an average speed of 165 mph.






*Showpiece: Although not yet operational, the new bullet train has achieved speeds of 300 mph*

The latest test model has a maximum tractive power of 22,800 kilowatts, compared with 9,600 kilowatts for the Beijing-Shanghai CRH380 trains.

But future Chinese trains will not necessarily run at such high speeds. CSR chairman Zhao Xiaogang said: 'We aims to ensure the safety of trains operation.'

China is home to the largest network of bullet-train track in the world, with 8,000 miles of track linking up the vast country at a cost of 700 billion yuans (£66 billion). Another 8,000 miles of line is expected to be added by 2015.





*Already out of date: The CRH380A high-speed train was launched earlier this year and currently holds the world train speed record. But the new model can outrun it by 100 mph*

China's railway industry has had a tough year, highlighted by a collision between two high-speed trains in July which killed at least 40 people. Construction of new high-speed trains in China has since been a near halt.

In February, the railways minister, Liu Zhijun, a key figure behind the boom in the sector, was dismissed over corruption charges that have not yet been tried in court.

And the multi-billion-pound plan has provoked complaints that it is too expensive for a country where millions of people still live in poverty. The government announced in April the top speed of the fastest lines would be reduced and ticket prices would be cut.





*Being overtaken: China's current bullet train can hurtle through the countryside at speeds of up to 200 mph*

Critics also claim that railway officials have diverted too much money to high-speed rail and should be expanding lower-cost traditional rail.

The Ministry of Railways claims it has made extensive preparations for safety and security on the trains.

They include plans for daily inspections of tracks and other facilities and an earthquake monitoring system."

[Note: MSNBC more accurately cited Xinhua and reported a 310 mph (or 500 kph) top speed.]


----------



## Martian2

China launches high-resolution remote-sensing satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn

"*China launches high-resolution remote-sensing satellite*
English.news.cn 2011-12-22 17:17:02





Carrying China's "Ziyuan I" 02C satellite, a Long March 4B carrier rocket lifts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi province, Dec. 22, 2011. China successfully sent the high-resolution remote-sensing satellite into space on Thursday. The satellite will be used to conduct surveys on land resources, help with natural disaster reduction and prevention and so on. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

TAIYUAN, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched Ziyuan I-02C Thursday, a high-resolution remote-sensing satellite, from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi province.

Launched at 11:26 a.m aboard a Long March 4B rocket, the satellite reached an orbit of 770 km above Earth about 13 minutes later, according to the launch center.

*Developed and produced by the China Academy of Space Technology, a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), it is the country's first such orbiter that can acquire high-resolution data through remote-sensing, marking a key technological leap forward.*

According to the center, the satellite can conduct land resources surveys, reduce natural disasters, aid agriculture development and manage water resources.

The Long March 4B rocket is developed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, another CASC subsidiary. Thursday's mission marked the 155th flight of China's Long March series of carrier rockets.

Editor: Deng Shasha"

[Note: Thank you to Marchpole for the post.]


----------



## Martian2

*World's Largest Battery Energy Storage Facility Completed*

"World's Largest Battery Energy Storage Facility Completed
by Energy Matters
TUESDAY 03 JANUARY, 2012





36 MegaWatt-hr BYD Battery Energy Storage Array housed at Zhangbei, China (Photo: Business Wire)

A joint venture between the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) and BYD has seen the completion of a 36 megawatt hour battery based energy storage facility.

In addition to the massive energy storage plant, the site incorporates a combined 140 megawatt wind and solar farm.

The batteries used at the facility located in Zhangbei, Hebei Province are from BYD's Iron Phosphate line. Aside from having a reported serviceable life of 20 years, the materials used in the cells are cheaper and more easily recycled than those used in other battery technologies.

*While heat is a major enemy of batteries, BYD says its Iron Phosphate technology works normally at temperatures of up to 60 degrees Celsius and offers a energy transfer efficiency of more than 95%.

The Zhangbei 100MW wind, 40MW solar and 36MWh battery storage project cost an estimated $500M USD* and is part of China's Golden Sun initiative, a scheme supporting the construction of hundreds of solar-based electricity generation facilities.

This isn't BYD's first major battery energy storage project. In October last year, work was completed on the 12 MWh Shenzhen Baoqing Battery Energy Storage Station in the Longgang District of Shenzhen City.

*BYD Company Limited is the largest supplier of rechargeable batteries in the world* and is a leader in the development of electric vehicles and associated technologies. In 2008 BYD Auto released its first mass-produced, full hybrid vehicle, the BYD F3DM.

*State Grid Corporation of China is the largest electric power transmission and distribution company in the world.* Owned by the Chinese Government, SGCC has over 1.5 million employees and provides electricity to over 128 million customers. While current figures are hard to come by, in 2005 SGCC sold 1,464.6 Terrwatt hours (TWh) of electricity. At that point in time, SGCC owned 195,899 km of 220kV and above transmission lines with a transforming capacity up to 616.64 GVA."


----------



## Martian2

I just spent 30 minutes explaining China's economy in the Turkish sub-forum. I've copied my post into this thread to help others better understand China's economy.



patna_ke_presley said:


> *Martian you are a Chinese Guy*, I tracked your posts and your profile picture from Xinhua.  you mentioned everyone is facing crisis but why don't you talk about China. *China export sector is facing crisis*, increasing unemployment and causing unrest among people. *Hang Seng is the worst performing Share market in whole of Asia. China Railways is asking for 1 Trillion Yuan Bailout. *
> 
> In toto, every country in facing crisis and it is expected it will continue in 2012 also. So, no fairy tales here, accept the reality.



I am indeed a Taiwanese-American of Chinese ethnicity. I thought everyone knew that.

Anyway, your points about China may be true. However, you neglected to mention something very important: China's strengths. You cannot look at a minor fault and claim China's economy is falling apart. You must look at the whole picture. After I demolish your arguments, I will itemize China's formidable strengths.

1. I have no idea what you are talking about regarding China's export sector. *China's exports are higher than ever. What's wrong with a 13.8% export growth in November (see below)* when you are already the world's largest exporter?

Since China's export base is the world's largest, 13.8% additional growth beyond that base will yield a huge absolute number. China's exports are somewhere around $1.5 trillion (see Table 4: https://www.uschina.org/statistics/tradetable.html). 13.8% of $1.5 trillion will yield an annual growth of $207 billion. Seems like a healthy economy to me.

China export and import growth slows, surplus narrows | Reuters

"China export and import growth slows, surplus narrows
By Langi Chiang and Nick Edwards
BEIJING | Fri Dec 9, 2011 11:10pm EST

(Reuters) - Growth in Chinese exports and imports slowed in November, further evidence of the faltering demand abroad and at home that is pushing Beijing towards a more explicit pro-growth policy.

*Customs data on Saturday showed exports expanded 13.8 percent year on year in November*, the lowest in nine months, but it was the most sluggish performance since November 2009 when the traditionally volatile month of February is stripped out.
...
*The surplus turned out to be $14.5 billion*, narrowing from October's $17.0 billion and the same level as in September."

2. Let's pretend that China is a company. When a company is making an average of $15 billion in profits every single month (see blue highlight above), that is a healthy company. Therefore, it is obvious that the Chinese economy is very healthy.

3. The Hang Seng is probably performing poorly because of the economic problems in the U.S. and Europe, which affects Chinese exporters. Also, the Chinese government popped the real estate bubble early; which is good for China's economy, but not for stock market investors.

In other words, I fail to see why you think the Hang Seng affects China's real economy of manufacturers. The stock market goes up and it comes down. Who cares? I only care about China's economic fundamentals (e.g. export growth, trade surplus, etc.).

4. China Railways wants more money. What's the problem? You can't build railroads for free. Massive infrastructure projects (like dams, railroads, or airports) require a huge upfront cost. China Railways is asking for more money because China is building a nationwide high-speed rail network that is supposed to be completed by 2020.

----------

Now, let's look at China's strengths.

1. China has $3.2 trillion in foreign exchange reserves. In other words, China has plenty of money to pay its bills for the next few decades. The story gets even better. China has invested its $3.2 trillion and it earns interest or invested returns.

2. China has been consistently profitable for the past decade (and longer). China earns roughly $200 billion in its annual current account balance (e.g. total trade in goods and services). In other words, $200 billion dollars in net profits is being injected into the Chinese economy every year. This is part of the reason that China's economy has boomed at 10% for thirty years.

The trade surpluses are still happening every month. The Chinese economic party will continue unabated. It might slow a bit to 8%, but that's because China's economy is now a monster $7 trillion. It's hard to grow at 10% when your economy is that large.

3. China's economy continues to increase in productivity. Alternatively, you can say that China's economy keeps becoming more efficient. How does China do that? Well, it's actually pretty simple. China produces and consumes hundreds of thousands of new CNC (Computer Numerically Controlled) machine tools each year. Of course Chinese factories become more productive with an annual massive influx of advanced CNC machine tools.

4. When China builds railways, it frees up the old rail network for exclusive use to ship freight. The freight rail network no longer encounters bottlenecks and it requires a lot less fuel to ship by rail than by trucks. Once again, China's economy becomes more efficient.

5. China has invested a lot of money into research and development. Improvement in Chinese technology has led to massive increases in production. For example, Chinese super-rice hybrid technology has led to a quadruple or quintuple increase in rice production (for the same hectare) in the last four decades. China's economy keeps booming because of technological advancement.

I could keep going on and on about the returns on China's investment in education, trade, licensing, joint ventures, shift into production of higher-value products (e.g. ARJ-21 regional jet planes, upcoming COMAC C919 mid-size jetliners, and building satellites for foreign customers), building more-efficient coal plants with 41% efficiency and shutting down less-efficient old ones with 25% efficiency, etc.

I've already spent 30 minutes answering his post and I would rather not spend another hour beating the issue to death. China probably has the strongest economy in the world right now. It is just silly to claim that China is facing serious economic problems.

The Chinese currency keeps appreciating relentlessly. That should tell you China's economy is growing stronger, not weaker.





China's Yuan has appreciated over 30% during the last six years from 8.27 yuans to 6.30 yuans per U.S. dollar (see CNY, Chinese Yuan Exchange Rates Table - x-rates).

----------

If you want an example of a country that is in serious decline, look at this one. They can't pay their bills because they run huge annual trade deficits and their debts are beyond their ability to pay.

Is rupee depreciation the new normal?

"*Is rupee depreciation the new normal?*
Hindu Business Line - Ritesh Jain - 1 day ago





Unless we control inflation and reduce the supply-side constraints, the rupee is expected to depreciate further against the dollar.

India has been relying on capital inflows to fill the current account deficit and this strategy had worked successfully in the last decade. Over the last three-four years, India has slowly and cautiously opened its doors to debt capital by raising caps on ECB/FII/FDI debt investment.

Coupled with the increasing interest rate differentials between India and the developed world, there was a sizable increase in debt capital inflows into the country in the last couple of years. Though these inflows seem to have compensated for the almost dried up inflows towards equity this year, there could be challenges, going ahead. How? Read on.

*India's overall external debt outstanding as of June-2011 was $317 billion*, an increase of 38 per cent in last two years. The short-term external debt increased at a much faster pace of 62 per cent (in absolute terms) during the same period and it now constitutes about 21.6 per cent of total external debt.

*However, a much worrying fact is that the total external debt maturing within the next one year, short-term and long-term debt (with residual maturing of less than one year), is about $137 billion*, as of June 2011, constituting about 43.3 per cent of the aggregate external debt &#8212; one of the highest witnessed in last decade; *and 43.5 per cent of India's total foreign currency reserve (see table).*

Additionally, a sizable portion of India's external debt is believed to be financed by European banks, which were the most active lenders to emerging Asia, much higher than the US or Japanese banks put together.

Thus, with the ongoing re-capitalisation needs of European banks, it is likely that these banks will be less forthcoming in refinancing Indian corporate debt. What makes matters even worse is that between March 2010 and June 2011, when the short-term forex repayment obligations have more than doubled, India's foreign currency reserves have grown by just 13.14 per cent over the same time frame.
Dollar liability

The rupee has remained fairly stable (except during Lehmann Brothers crisis) and confined to the 44-48 range against the dollar. This was supposed to be a new normal and with India's GDP growth recovering to 9 per cent in a short span after the crisis, the rupee was expected to appreciate vis-a-vis the dollar by market participants and economists alike. Though inflows and outflows on the currency front were more or less matched during this period, what changed was that short-term credit funding by Indian corporates was taken in dollars instead of rupees.

Further, some corporates converted their rupee liability to dollar liability. With interest rate differential between the RBI repo rate and Fed rate reaching the highest level in recent history, corporates were led to believe that either the rupee would appreciate or the interest differential on their liabilities conversion would more than offset rupee depreciation, if any.

However, contrary to general belief, the rupee depreciated 10-12 per cent against the dollar. In fact, the rupee was so weak that it depreciated 8-10 per cent against currencies such as the euro and the yen.
Import issues

India remains a net importer of goods in foreign trade, with about a third comprising inelastic oil imports. A sharp depreciation in the rupee in recent times would pose a challenge for the import Bill. With a foreign currency reserve of $311 billion, as of September 2011, and import value of about $35 billion for the month, India now has the lowest import cover of 8-9 months; this is the lowest in the last decade.

The elevated inflation, rising wages and increased capital costs during the last three years has diminished India's competitiveness. Further, with slowdown in the global economy, a slowdown in exports growth is inevitable.

The currency depreciation will put pressure on inflation. Sticky inflation and lack of infrastructure will slow down the productivity gains. An interesting point to ponder at this juncture would be &#8212; having attracted reasonable amount of foreign money with 8-9 per cent GDP growth, now, if the new normal GDP growth gets closer to 6-7 per cent, will that impact funds flow into the country?
Strained liquidity

The central banker's ability to intervene in the currency market remains strictly limited as we are running close to the lowest foreign currency reserves in terms of import cover in the last decade.

We believe that a sizable portion of external debt maturing in the next one year would require to be rolled over domestically, as global risk aversion would make the dollar availability limited and will, in turn, put pressure on the rupee liquidity. Any move by the RBI to support the rupee would put further pressure on the already strained liquidity. Along with all these factors mentioned above, a heightening risk on the current account deficit front, the best for the rupee seems to be over and we are in a new normal where unless we bring inflation under control and reduce the supply-side constraint, the rupee is expected to depreciate further against the dollar."

----------

*Off-topic*:

To clarify, my avatar (to the left) of the Three Gorges Dam was chosen because of the three cool pools of whitewater against a green backdrop. I couldn't find an identical picture without the Xinhua logo, so I had to settle for the picture with Xinhua on it. I've never given it a second thought until today. I want to state that I have nothing to do with Xinhua.

My first choice was China's first thermonuclear explosion, but I thought Indians might get upset. I picked a less controversial logo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Happy Holidays And Don't Forget China's $7 Trillion Gdp*

Happy holidays to everyone (and the silent readers) on Pakistan Defence.

We are only a few days past 2011. Please remember China's new GDP is $7 trillion for 2011. Ho ho ho!

Reference: List of countries by past and future GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------

Proof of China's $7 trillion GDP in 2011

In 2010, China's revised GDP was 40.12 trillion yuans. (See China's GDP growth in 2010 revised up to 10.4 pct year-on-year)

On October 15th, a Chinese government economist said the economy will grow by 9.4% for the entirety of 2011. (See China's economic growth to ease to 9.4 pct in 2011: economist)

Math:

40.12 trillion yuans * 1.094 = 43.89128 trillion yuans (e.g. China's economic size for 2011)

The current exchange rate is 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar. (See CNY, Chinese Yuan Exchange Rates Table - x-rates)

43.89128 trillion yuans / 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar = $6.926 trillion U.S. dollars

Wait, I'm not done yet! In recent years, the Chinese government has always revised its economic growth upwards when the full economic data are gathered.

To illustrate, the original estimate for China's 2010 GDP was 39.5 trillion yuans (see http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chinas-20...-101-2011-01-17). The final official figure for 2010 was 40.12 trillion yuans. The difference between the initial and final growth rates was 620 billion yuans.

If we reasonably assume that China's 2011 GDP will eventually be revised upwards by another 620 billion yuans then China's final official 2011 GDP will be:

43.89128 trillion yuans + 620 billion yuans (e.g. likely 2011 upward revision) = 44.51128 trillion yuans

44.51128 trillion yuans / 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar = *$6.988 trillion U.S. dollars (which exactly matches the IMF estimate in my earlier reference to Wikipedia)

Add in Macau's GDP and China has a $7 trillion GDP for 2011!*





I have independently calculated China's 2011 GDP to be $6.988 trillion U.S. dollars, which is a perfect match for the IMF estimate of China's 2011 economic size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese doctors find way to detect liver cancer earlier*





MicroRNA is a class of small non-coding RNA profoundly involved in post-transcriptional gene regulation and recently implicated in human carcinogenesis. We are also interested to study the expression profiles, epigenetic alterations and molecular functions of microRNAs and their roles in liver cancer development and metastasis. Our recent studies particularly focus on delineating the interplay between miRNA and epigenetic machinery and how deregulation of this epigenetic-miRNA regulatory circuit is implicated in liver cancer progression and metastasis.

The Chinese scientific discovery is important, because it detects liver cancer by *using only a few microRNAs* (e.g. seven microRNAs). It is *reliable* (e.g. 90% correlation), *sensitive* (e.g. MUST be able to detect liver tumors that are less than two centimeters in diameter), *convenient* (e.g. a trivial 1 milliliter sample of the patient's blood), *AND affordable* (e.g. $15.9 U.S. dollars per test). Also, it has been *published in a reputable scientific journal* (e.g. been peer-reviewed).

Chinese doctors find way to detect liver cancer earlier - Xinhua | English.news.cn

"Chinese doctors find way to detect liver cancer earlier
English.news.cn 2011-12-19 19:15:30

SHANGHAI, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- A simple test using just one milliliter of a patient's blood can tell whether the patient has liver cancer -- even if the tumor is less than two centimeters in diameter, new medical research in Shanghai shows.

*Doctors at the Zhongshan Hospital, a major medical institution affiliated with Fudan University, have found that seven microRNAs, or ribonucleic acid molecules, are strongly related to liver problems. This discovery can raise the accuracy of tests for early-stage liver cancer to almost 90 percent.*

Each test will cost a patient only about 100 yuan (15.9 U.S. dollars), said Dr. Fan Jia, vice president of the hospital and one of the country's leading liver surgeons.

*The research results have been published on the website of the Journal of Clinical Oncology, the official journal of the American Society of Clinical Oncology.*

China sees half of the world's new liver cancer cases each year. More than 60 percent of Chinese liver cancer patients are diagnosed too late to be cured, according to the medical paper written by Fan's team.

Fan said that the current check for liver cancer, which is based on the volume of alpha-fetoprotein (AFP) in blood, was not accurate for some people, including pregnant women and patients with hepatitis, gonadal carcinoma or gastrointestinal cancer, as their AFP levels are also possibly high.

Fan's team examined blood samples from 934 people, including healthy people and those with hepatitis B, cirrhosis or liver cancer between 2008 and 2010. The team found that seven of the more than 130 microRNAs in their blood were closely linked to liver problems, and could, therefore, be used to test the health of a person's liver.

The team is applying for patents for the test in China, the United States, Japan and the European Union, and is still in the process of developing a microchip containing the seven microRNAs before the test will be adopted on a large scale.

Editor: Deng Shasha"

[Note: Credit for photo and caption belongs to Dr. Jack Wong, The University of Hong Kong. Source: Department of Pathology, The University of Hong Kong - Staff - Dr Jack Wong]


----------



## Martian2

*Huawei Unveils Industry&#8217;s First Giga DSL Prototype*





Huawei Smart AX M5300. The Smart AX MA5300 platform has been instrumental to Huawei's success in the global DSLAM (digital subscriber line access multiplexer) market, but the MA5600 series, designed to support more bandwidth-intensive services such as triple/quad play, is the company's flagship DSLAM.

Huawei Unveils Industry&#8217;s First Giga DSL Prototype | Vadvert - UK Paid Press Release Distribution Service

"Huawei Unveils Industry&#8217;s First Giga DSL Prototype
Mariah Lawson on 12 19, 2011

Can Achieve Access Rate of One Gbps per Twisted Pair

Shenzhen, China, *Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) provider, today announced that it successfully launched the industry&#8217;s first Giga DSL (Digital Subscriber line) prototype. The Giga DSL system employs time division duplex (TDD) to achieve a total upstream and downstream rate of 1,000 Mb/s over a single twisted pair.*

In order to address obstacles related to limited bandwidth of FTTB (Fiber to the Building)/FTTC(Fiber to the Curb) and difficulty in deploying FTTH (Fiber to the Home) drop cables &#8211; so that users can enjoy bandwidth-hungry services such as IPTV and HDTV &#8211; optical fiber access points need to be located closer to users. While, 100 Mbp/s-plus ultra-broadband access can be made available relatively quickly by utilizing legacy copper line resources, providing 1,000 Mbp/s bandwidth within 100 meters of twisted pairs using DSL technology is more complex.

By using low-power spectral density in-signal transmission, Huawei&#8217;s Giga DSL prototype reduces radiation interference and power consumption, and provides a total upstream and downstream rate of one Gb/s within 100 meters, and 500 Mb/s-plus within 200 meters &#8211; making it a cost-effective option for telecom operators building ultra-broadband access networks.

Giga DSL is a next-generation access technology solution that's growing quickly. In 2011, ITU-T set up a G.fast project team dedicated to formulating new standards for ultra-speed access at short distances, the aim being to achieve 500 Mb/s access rate per twisted pair within 100 meters. Huawei has actively participated in the work of the team and has become a major technical contributor, having recently worked to incorporate TDD-OFDM (Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing) as a G.fast modulation mode.

Dr. Long Guozhu, Huawei&#8217;s Principal Expert of DSL technology, said, &#8220;Huawei has taken the lead in developing a Giga DSL prototype because of our rich capabilities and industry-leading technical strengths in access networks. It was inevitable that spectrum expansion would help us improve the rate of a twisted pair at a short distance, but after the spectrum is expanded, a technical issue appears: how to design the high-speed physical layer and high-frequency analog front end (AFE). To tackle this issue, Huawei&#8217;s FBB Innovation Lab used the core solution TDD-OFDM, which simplifies the physical-layer architecture and the AFE design, while at the same time makes it possible to be downward compatible with traditional ADSL/VDSL2 technologies.&#8221;

*Huawei also recently announced the successful development of the world&#8217;s first node level vectoring (NLV) prototype. Huawei&#8217;s vectoring product provides 100 Mbps access over a single twisted pair in FTTC/FTTB, and has been tested and commercially trialed with many leading telecom operators. This, along with the company&#8217;s latest prototype, Giga DSL, signifies that DSL technology still has great potential to meet the requirements of broadband users for ultra-high-speed access in the future.*

Huawei&#8217;s advances within Giga DSL will enhance the capabilities of the company&#8217;s SingleFAN broadband access solution. Its SingleFAN solution and related offerings are now servicing over one third of the world&#8217;s broadband users with ultra-broadband access services."

[Note: Picture source link: http://www.n9ws.com/users/damien/tutos/degroupage.htm. Caption source link: Huawei - SmartAX MA5300 (Product Advisor) - Market Research Reports - Research and Markets.]


----------



## sweetgrape

Martian2 said:


> *Happy Holidays And Don't Forget China's $7 Trillion Gdp*
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone (and the silent readers) on Pakistan Defence.
> 
> We are only a few days past 2011. Please remember China's new GDP is $7 trillion for 2011. Ho ho ho!
> 
> Reference: List of countries by past and future GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ----------
> 
> Proof of China's $7 trillion GDP in 2011
> 
> In 2010, China's revised GDP was 40.12 trillion yuans. (See China's GDP growth in 2010 revised up to 10.4 pct year-on-year)
> 
> On October 15th, a Chinese government economist said the economy will grow by 9.4% for the entirety of 2011. (See China's economic growth to ease to 9.4 pct in 2011: economist)
> 
> Math:
> 
> 40.12 trillion yuans * 1.094 = 43.89128 trillion yuans (e.g. China's economic size for 2011)
> 
> The current exchange rate is 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar. (See CNY, Chinese Yuan Exchange Rates Table - x-rates)
> 
> 43.89128 trillion yuans / 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar = $6.926 trillion U.S. dollars
> 
> Wait, I'm not done yet! In recent years, the Chinese government has always revised its economic growth upwards when the full economic data are gathered.
> 
> To illustrate, the original estimate for China's 2010 GDP was 39.5 trillion yuans (see http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chinas-20...-101-2011-01-17). The final official figure for 2010 was 40.12 trillion yuans. The difference between the initial and final growth rates was 620 billion yuans.
> 
> If we reasonably assume that China's 2011 GDP will eventually be revised upwards by another 620 billion yuans then China's final official 2011 GDP will be:
> 
> 43.89128 trillion yuans + 620 billion yuans (e.g. likely 2011 upward revision) = 44.51128 trillion yuans
> 
> 44.51128 trillion yuans / 6.33698 yuans per U.S. dollar = *$6.988 trillion U.S. dollars (which exactly matches the IMF estimate in my earlier reference to Wikipedia)
> 
> Add in Macau's GDP and China has a $7 trillion GDP for 2011!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have independently calculated China's 2011 GDP to be $6.988 trillion U.S. dollars, which is a perfect match for the IMF estimate of China's 2011 economic size.


He, guys, I don't know whether you know the chinese, I know a website, A private website, the MoD are proficient in economy digit. FYI:ºÚ²¼ÁÖ±±º£¾Ó_°Ù¶È¿Õ¼ä. Hope you like it! and the netizen predict the 2011 china GDP is about 7.4 trillion


----------



## oct605032048

You definitely did the math wrong.

The real or actually growth rate in about 8~9% but the nominal growth rate maybe doubled due to inflation rate which no government wants you to find out.

FYI if you track the recent GDP data you'll find a 20+% growth in RMB and USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*MediaTek Releases World's First 120Hz SoC Solutions for High-end Smart TV*





"MediaTek makes chips for various devices including DVD players and televisions, but they&#8217;re most known for their mobile phone chips that are used in millions of Chinese handsets."

http://www.sacbee.com/2012/01/04/4164122/m...rlds-first.html

"MediaTek Releases World's First 120Hz SoC Solutions for High-end Smart TV
Next Generation Wi-Fi Display Technology Brings the "Living Room" Revolution to a New Level
By MediaTek Inc.
Published: Wednesday, Jan. 4, 2012 - 11:12 pm

TAIPEI, Taiwan, Jan. 5, 2012 -- /PRNewswire-Asia/ -- MediaTek Inc., a leading fabless semiconductor company for wireless communications and digital multimedia solutions, today announced the release of the world's first 120Hz Smart TV supported single chip solution model. In addition to providing an unparalleled 3D viewing experience, the chip is also an industry leader in support for Wi-Fi display technology, which allows Smart TVs to synchronize with Wi-Fi network hubs without the use of external modems or Internet connection, ensuring that high definition content can be easily shared on TV screens anytime or anywhere. MediaTek's groundbreaking solution is bringing the "living room" revolution to a new level, while creating a new generation of "smart homes."

According to the Topology Research Institute's most recent report, as more brands continue to release Smart TVs, worldwide shipments of Smart TVs in the next two years could double. In 2011 alone, 25.18 million Smart TVs were sold worldwide, accounting for 10.4% of overall TV sales. In 2012, that number is set to double to at least 52.85 million units. A yearly growth of 100% means that by the end of 2012, Smart TVs will account for 20% of overall TV sales. The report went on to say that as "smart" becomes the new catchword in electronics, the addition of 3D and LED innovative hardware features is set to bring about more explosive growth to the already red hot Smart TV market. 

MediaTek's new Smart TV single chip solution offers a number of highly integrated advanced applications. In addition to support for numerous high definition video image processing technologies, the chip also comes with MediaTek's patented MDDi&#8482; deinterlace solution, greatly enhancing the clarity of moving images and allowing support for 120 Hz MEMC (Motion Estimation, Motion Compensation) and 3D visuals, thus making images even more lifelike and giving consumers a smoother and more vivid viewing experience. As the first to support the next generation Wi-Fi Alliance Standard, MediaTek's Wi-Fi display technology allows Smart TVs to be synchronized with one or more Wi-Fi stations, thus allowing simultaneous broadcast of content between the devices. Enjoying a new smart digital home experience, consumers can now easily share high definition video content with both friends and family. 

In addition, MediaTek provides support for digital TV's worldwide common platforms, as well as the customization of solutions, enabling customers to instead focus their resources on product differentiation and various application developments, thereby shortening the time to market for products. Mr. Joe Chen, General Manager of Digital TV BU at MediaTek Inc., said, "Compared with traditional TVs, Smart TVs offer Internet access and Internet service platforms which give consumers a more superior all around visual experience. Following the introduction of Smart TV technology, the traditional TV has been transformed into a digital home entertainment center; with interactive features available, as well as having built in a variety of different applications, this new generation of Smart TVs completely redefines the traditional role of the 'living room TV', and sets a new milestone for TV technology. By offering a Smart TV single chip solution that features high-performance, high integration and customizable features, MediaTek continues to help customers worldwide achieve global brand value." 
*
About MediaTek Inc.*

MediaTek Inc. is a leading fabless semiconductor company for wireless communications and digital multimedia solutions. The company is a market leader and pioneer in cutting-edge SOC system solutions for wireless communications, high-definition TV, optical storage, and DVD and Blu-ray products. Founded in 1997 and listed on Taiwan Stock Exchange under the code "2454", MediaTek is headquartered in Taiwan and has sales or research subsidiaries in Mainland China, Singapore, India, U.S., Japan, South Korea, Denmark, England and Dubai. For more information, please visit MediaTek's website at www.mediatek.com."

[Note: "SoC" is an acronym for System-on-Chip. Under the "One China" policy, all countries in the world recognize Taiwan as a part of China; except for a few tiny countries and islands. Therefore, all Taiwanese (Republic of China) news belongs in the Chinese threads.]


----------



## Martian2

*Huawei unveils worlds thinnest smartphone*

Huawei P1S Smartphone is Crazy Thin - Technabob

"Huawei P1S Smartphone is Crazy Thin
January 9th, 2012 by: Shane McGlaun

If you like your smartphones to have cool features and a cool design, the new Huawei Ascend P1 S might get your motor revving. The smartphone is hailed as the worlds thinnest and I can believe it at *6.68mm thick*. You could stand that thing up sideways and have a hard time finding it.





(Ladies and gentlemen, introducing the world's thinnest smartphone...the Huawei Ascend P1 S!)

The smartphone runs Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich and has Gorilla Glass over the top to make it stronger. The screen is 4.3-inches wide and has 960 x 540 resolution. The processor is a dual-core 1.5GHz TI OMAP 4460. The smartphone runs an 1800mAh battery and should last a long time. The device is not that wide either at 64.8mm.

The P1S smartphone will be offered in white, black, and pink colors. The rear camera is an 8MP unit and the front is a 1.3MP camera. The rear camera can capture 1080p video. If this thing floats your boat, it will hit the US in April. What carrier will have it and how much it will cost are unknown."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearone4u_22

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Bank Lending, M2 Money Supply Soar in China; Premier Wen Jiabao calls for "Measures to Boost Confidence in Stock Market"; US vs. China Money Supply - Who is Printing More?

*Who is printing more money US or China*


Chinese stock have been on a 2-day tear as Premier Wen Jiabao has come flat out in support of the stock market.

Moreover, money supply in China is up the most since last April and new Chinese loans exceeded the estimates of all 18 Bloomberg economists. M2 rose 13.6 percent, the fastest pace since July.

Bloomberg reports China Stocks Rise Most in 3 Months on Loan, Money Data

Chinas stocks rose the most in three months after new lending and money supply exceeded estimates in December, boosting speculation the government is relaxing monetary policies to bolster economic growth.

Chinese new loans totaled 640.5 billion yuan ($101 billion) last month, the highest amount since April, the Peoples Bank of China said yesterday. That exceeded the estimates of all 18 economists surveyed by Bloomberg. M2, a measure of money supply, rose 13.6 percent, the fastest pace since July, it said. That compared with the 12.9 percent median of 18 estimates.

Premier Wen Jiabao called for measures to boost confidence in the nations stock market, the Shanghai Securities News reported today, citing his comments at the National Financial Work meeting. He urged reforming initial public offerings and improving companies dividend payouts, according to the report.

The premiers comments signal the government may take more measures to boost stocks, including allowing social security funds to buy equities, David Li, UBSs chairman and country head for China, said in an interview in Shanghai. Funds may flow out of the property market and into stocks as the government isnt showing any inclination to ease curbs in the real-estate industry because prices are still high, he said.

Central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan said yesterday the nation must be ready to combat possible shocks from Europes debt crisis and an uncertain U.S. economic outlook. China cut the reserve requirement for the first time since 2008 on Nov. 30 as Europes debt crisis eroded demand for its exports. 

$SSEC Shanghai Stock Index Daily Chart



The Shanghai stock index has been on a big two-day advance, but let's put some perspective on the story.

$SSEC Shanghai Stock Index Monthly Chart



US vs. China M2 - Who is Printing More?

For all the hype talk about US hyperinflation and soaring money supply from the Bernanke Fed, let's add some perspective on money supply growth as well.

US vs. China M2 Absolute Amounts



click on chart for sharper image

US vs. China M2 Year-Over-Year Percentage Change



Charts courtesy of Chris Puplava at Financial Sense. I asked for them yesterday in expectation of writing this post today. Chart annotations and comments are mine.

The above chart provides a nice visual explanation for the "reverse decoupling" and outperformance of the US stock market in 2011. Money supply plunged in the Eurozone as well.

Bernanke flooded the markets with liquidity, yet all if did was hold stocks flat. Compared to China and Europe, that was a huge "accomplishment" but it fueled a rise in gasoline and food prices and brutally punished those on fixed incomes with excessively low interest rates on savings accounts.

Note that Money supply in China in mid-to-late 2009 was soaring at 30% annual growth. The recent stock market plunge in China came with growth "collapsed" to 13.60%. Meanwhile M2 growth in the US peaked at 10%.

All things considered, it is amusing to hear all the US hyperinflation rants, especially those accompanied with a virtual love affair for China such as Peter Schiff and Jim Rogers.

Those looking for malinvestment can find no bigger place than China.


----------



## Martian2

*30-Story Hotel Built In 15 Days In China (VIDEO)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdpf-MQM9vY

[Note: Thank you to the Huffington Post for the news story. Link to the original article and embedded video: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/09/3..._n_1194397.html]


----------



## 帅的一匹

[video]<embed src="http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzQyMTkwNzky/v.swf" quality="high" width="480" height="400" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullscreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>[/video]

This vdieo content is goup of Shanghai residents living beside only 200 meters away from newly built Hongqiao International airport airstrip, contesting the Shanghai goverment ignorrance of thier basic human rights for peaceful life during thier first protest gathering at year 2009. During their contesting, they broadcasted chinese favorite revolutionary song' Mao ze dong is the dearest leader to Chinese' and that attract lots of Chinese and foreign guest hold their steps to look . Shanghi policy security force made their appearance on sight while after but didn't bring out any overdriven activity on the protestor.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIwMTQ4MTIw.html[/video]

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI4ODExOTU2.html[/video]


----------



## 帅的一匹

The Shamao neibourhood residents post lots of papers on the ground writing reprimand and regrets feeling toward Shanghai goverment inaction in this event. Accoring to what they posted, the aireplane fly height is just 40 meters head above the apartment in high frequency which severly bother the normal life of the people living thiere.

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

anyone who will conscienciously post these video and content in youtube for helping innocent civilians, please!

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------












I appreciate your help on behalf of those poor residents.


----------



## 帅的一匹

In this forum, as a responsible and consciencious chinese. We should not only domenstrate the good side of china, many problem unsolved should be discussed at here as well. China as many other developing country has lots of problem waiting be tackled with. We hope the goverment should listen more to the heart feeling and opinion of Civilians.That makes a country more decromatic and harminious.

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

We are all well aware that there are protests in China everyday. Are you going to keep posting as many as you can?

You seem to misunderstand the purpose of the economy thread. It is intended for economic and/or scientific news of national importance.

If you insist on continuously posting every local protest that you can find, please start your own thread on "Chinese protests." Chinese protests do not belong in this thread on China's economy. Chinese economic news regarding the Yuan-Dollar exchange rate is relevant. Aggregate foreign direct investment in China is relevant.

*Local protests, where no one knows or cares who they are, clearly do not belong in this thread.

If you don't believe me, look up the definition for "economy" in an English dictionary. "Protest" or "democracy" is not one of the definitions for "economy."*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

I'd like to formally request webby to open up China livelihood and domestic affairs thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

By the way Wanglaokan, there is very little interest among China's 1.3 billion Hans in minor and pointless protests for democracy (see citations below). Just ask the Indians how their divisive democracy, which is plagued with factionalism, is turning out.

Would you prefer a job and rising standard of living in China or being malnourished and stunted in India (see CBS News' 42 percent of Indian children under 5 malnourished)?

Anyway, good luck on your new thread of "Chinese protests and democracy." I suggest you post it in the World Affairs forum. However, don't get your hopes up. I don't think you'll receive many views. All of us are constantly bombarded with anti-China news articles from the Western governments (e.g. Voice of America) and media.

I've become inured to the point that I ignore it like background noise. I'm guessing everyone else is like that too. After all, why would we want to read your thread when we can go to the New York Times and read as many anti-China articles as we desire (e.g. 15 dead in Chinese car accidents; as if car accidents never happen in the United States)?

----------

This isn't exactly breaking news. However, most people do not realize the unanimous Han support for the current CCP government of Hu Jintao and Grandpa Wen.

93% Chinese Support Hu Jintao: Global Leadership Poll

"*93% Chinese Support Hu Jintao: Global Leadership Poll*

June 23, 2008
1566 Views
1 comments

Global Leadership Poll





Chinese President Hu Jintao got a 93 percent confidence ranking in the middle kingdom -- which proved that "when you're on the rise, there's an upbeat feeling that leads to a sunnier disposition" -- The Chinese feel that life is working for them!"

----------

*Hu-Wen administration abolished the thousand-year-old agricultural tax*

The team of President Hu Jintao and Premier Wen Jiabao has deftly steered China through the Great Financial Crisis of 2007-2010 with booming 9% annual economic growth for China. This is their most important responsibility and their performance has exceeded the expectations of most Western analysts.

I don't think anybody can solve all of continental China's social injustice problems by 2013. However, Hu and Wen have shown that they'll do everything possible to ensure that most Chinese have jobs and enjoy a rising standard of living. Social problems take decades to solve. I believe that most people would agree that China's social problems have diminished greatly during the last 30 years of reforms and that life continues to improve.

I trust Premier Wen to do the best that he can in the next few years to rectify "social inequality and injustice."

Here are two examples of China's improving society under the Hu and Wen administration.

Wen Jiabao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"*The Hu-Wen administration abolished the thousand year old agricultural tax* ... by President Hu Jintao outlining China's direction in the next five years. ..."

http://www.pekingduck.org/2005/03/congratu...ou-get-married/

"March 30, 2005
Congratulations, Chinese college students: We&#8217;ll let you get married!

I think it&#8217;s only when Americans read stories like this that they get a glimpse of just how different the Chinese psyche is from their own.

*China said it would lift from September a 50-year ban on college students marrying or bearing children but warned the relaxed regulations should not change academic priorities.
*
Students of legal marriage age &#8212; 22 for males and 20 for females &#8212; will no longer need to seek approval from university officials to tie the knot, the Ministry of Education said on its website.

For decades students contemplating marriage or who become pregnant have faced the dilemma of whether to give up studying or delay their wedding, or stay in school and have an abortion.

The regulation came under particularly strong criticism from graduate students, many of whom, under the threat of expulsion, were forced to hold off on reciting marriage vows or starting families.

The new rule follows a law enacted in 2003 that abolished the need for engaged couples to request from employers or superiors a certificate of approval to wed.

Until recent years, Chinese remained beholden to the state for the most basic needs such as provisions for housing, a child&#8217;s education or the right to get hitched. 

Just a couple of weeks ago I read that the CCP has also made some changes in divorce procedures: You no longer have to get your employer&#8217;s permission before receiving an official divorce.

Now, to the Western mind this is almost incomprehensible. Ask your boss for permission to get a divorce? Be thrown out of college for getting married? It&#8217;s hard for us to grasp that this could actually have been acceptable for generations and even into the 21st century, and that the Chinese simply accepted it. A whole different outlook as to how society operates and the role of the individual.

Meanwhile, it&#8217;s good to see they are breaking free of at least some of those restrictions that serve no purpose except to limit personal freedom. God knows, it&#8217;s about time."

----------

*97 percent of Chinese think the direction China has taken is correct*

Did I say 93% approval rating for the Hu-Wen administration? I meant to say: "About 97 percent of Chinese think the direction China has taken is correct...."

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2010-03...ent_9599782.htm

"Survey: China moving ahead
By Yu Tianyu (China Daily)
Updated: *2010-03-17* 06:50

BEIJING: Most Chinese as well as expatriates believe the country is rising and is progressing in the right direction, a survey has found.

The poll on China's image and status, conducted by the China Development Research Foundation (CDRF) and Horizon Research Consultancy Group interviewed 1,754 Chinese aged 18-65 and 313 adult foreigners in seven cities including Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

According to the survey, nearly two in three Chinese believe the country is on an upward spiral, while a little more than half of expats think so. *About 97 percent of Chinese think the direction China has taken is correct*, compared to 81.8 percent for expats.

*In addition, nearly all Chinese are confident about the country's future, compared to nine in 10 for expats.*

Victor Yuan, chairman of Horizon Group, said the results suggest the nation's achievements in the past decades and its rise - both economically and politically - have helped improve its image among expats and the Chinese.

Yu Lin, a 38-year-old Beijing taxi driver, said: "Many big events, such as the Beijing Olympic Games, have bolstered pride and confidence in our country."

Luee Sun, a purchase executive for departments stores, called China's rise "a great story" which has helped shift the center of gravity of many industries to China.

But Lu Mai, secretary general of CDRF, said some Chinese people are too optimistic, as the survey found that 22.1 percent of the Chinese think the country has risen. "Don't forget that more than 100 million people in China are still living below the poverty line," Lu said.

The survey showed that the most urgent task is to ensure social wealth is distributed more fairly, with 42.3 percent of the Chinese and 30.7 percent of expats of that view.

About 825,000 have more than 10 million yuan ($1.47 million) of wealth each; among them, 51,000 are worth more than 100 million yuan each, according to the Hurun report on China's wealthy.

The per capita disposable income of urban residents was 17,175 yuan in 2009, and the net per capita income of rural residents was 5,153 yuan, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

The survey also found that the most severe social problems faced by China are employment, medical reform and housing prices.

On the international front, most of the respondents - both Chinese and expats - ranked the United States as the No 1 threat to China's development now and in the next decade, followed by Japan, Russia and the European Union.

But the US is also ranked first as the country most important both economically and politically to China now and in the next 10 years."


----------



## 帅的一匹

It is not military the only benchmark for defeating the enemy of CHina. It is about the livelihood standard escalation determines how far this country goes. There are two kinds of livelihood standards:living substance and human right. But we should not try to lash the government just because we are not satisfied with it. We should keep advice and telling the truth to help the government to become more democracy and powerful.


----------



## conworldus

wanglaokan said:


> It is not military the only benchmark for defeating the enemy of CHina. It is about the livelihood standard escalation determines how far this country goes. There are two kinds of livelihood standards:living substance and human right. But we should not try to lash the government just because we are not satisfied with it. We should keep advice and telling the truth to help the government to become more democracy and powerful.



The western system works because it is not real democracy. Europe and U.S run on aristocracy veiled in democracy, and that's how they keep a functioning society. Europe is still ruled by the old dukes and barons, and the U.S by the corporate interest. At heart, their system is no different from China's. Real democracy doesn't work because it causes too many directionless policy changes and corruption.

I have seen how real democracy functions in many South American countries. Despite centuries of relative peace (almost untouched by WWI/WWII), these countries remain absolutely poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

wanglaokan said:


> It is not military the only benchmark for defeating the enemy of CHina. It is about the livelihood standard escalation determines how far this country goes. There are two kinds of livelihood standards:living substance and human right. But we should not try to lash the government just because we are not satisfied with it. We should keep advice and telling the truth to help the government to become more democracy and powerful.


This thread is about the chinese economy! In china, there are many people like you who worry about china, me is the one of them, I also hope the chinese government, CCP can make more reform in the official insitution. Your concernment is right, but you post it in the wrong thread, that is all. In the world, there are many panic, do we don't live for these? Step by step, anything have a phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan now the world's leading chip maker

"*Taiwan now the world's leading chip maker*
Peter Clarke
1/13/2012 10:28 AM EST

LONDON &#8211; *As of July 2011 Taiwan held 21 percent of the world's installed wafer fabrication capacity, surpassing Japan and Korea and taking the top spot for the first time, according to market research firm IC Insights.*

Japan held 19.7 percent and Korea 16.8 percent, the Americas region has 14.7 percent of the IC manufacturing capacity and China, with 8.9 percent now accounts for more wafer capacity than Europe.

These figures include local manufacturing capacity regardless of the headquarters location of the companies that own the fabs. So Samsung manufacturing in Austin, Texas contributes to the Americas percentage.






The ROW "region" consists primarily of Singapore, Israel, Malaysia, but also includes countries such as Russia, Belarus, India, South Africa, and Australia.

IC Insights indicated as Taiwan holds 25.4 percent of manufacturing on 300-mm diameter wafers, 18.7 percent of 200-mm wafer capacity, and 11.4 percent of 150-mm wafer capacity. In 2011, 300mm wafers represented 64.6% of the country's installed capacity, 200mm wafers, 29.2%; and 150mm wafers accounted for 6.1%.

Taiwan also holds the industry's largest share of capacity dedicated to "not so leading-edge" 40- to 60-nm process geometries."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China's Haval H5 SUV from Great Wall Motors automobile manufacturer






China's car sales set to race ahead | Stuff.co.nz

"China's car sales set to race ahead
by Hamish Rutherford
14/01/2012





MARKET MOVER: Matthew Foot, of Brendan Foot Motors, is predicting strong sales for vehicles such as the Great Wall Motors. (Credit: EMMA ALLEN/FAIRFAX NZ)

Mathew Foot, dealer principal at Brendon Foot Motors in Lower Hutt, quickly breaks into a sales pitch for his latest brand, Great Wall.

*The Chinese-made truck will be sold "brand new, petrol, 2.4 litre, leather trim, all the gears, for 25 grand," about $5000 less than the strikingly similar looking 2008 Holden Colorado with 30,000 kilometres on the clock.*

"The guy who's going to look at this is the guy who has got a construction or a roading company, wants to put his guys in that, but doesn't want to spend $40,000 on a Hilux," said Foot, whose father began selling cars in 1973.

The dealership recently expanded, taking over space used by a former Honda dealer to accommodate both Great Wall and fellow Chinese brand Chery, which manufactures a range of small cars. Next year he expects to begin selling Chinese-made vans, believing small-business owners will be attracted by the cheaper up-front cost, with the same rate of depreciation available as more expensive Japanese models.

*New Chinese cars will undercut Japanese vehicles by at least $10,000*, although Foot knows that as the brands build credibility, they will compete with used cars, still undercutting many on price.

"The economy is tight, people are looking for value for money," Foot said. "New Zealanders are not brand snobs."

Demand, it appears, already exists. On the basis of two full-page newspaper advertisements for the trucks placed earlier this year, the dealership was selling a dozen utilities a month even before the franchise properly launched.

He is not alone. Ateco, the company responsible for importing everything from Fiat to Ferrari into New Zealand, now has 11 Great Wall dealerships.

*The company, which also imports the vehicles into Australia, sold 10,000 Great Wall vehicles in its first 18 months operating across the Tasman and believes the next 10,000 would be sold in a year.*

Sales are slowly building here, too. In October, 46 Great Wall trucks were sold, putting the brand in the top-10 biggest sellers of small commercial vehicles for the first time.

Having been an early dealer of Kia, the smaller of the major Korean car brands, Foot knows well how new regions can build in credibility, but believes the Chinese can do so faster.

"We see a big future with it. The Japanese took 25 years to establish a motor business and the Koreans took 10. We think the Chinese will do it in four or five."

China's car market is already massive. In 2009 it surpassed the United States to become the world's largest manufacturer, and in 2010 a combined 17 million was the largest annual production from a single country in history.

The industry believes Chinese car companies will inevitably become major players over time, though to what extent and over what period there is disagreement.

Clive Matthew-Wilson, New Zealand editor for the Dog & Lemon Guide, said the quality of cars currently coming out of China was variable, but this would improve markedly as the industry matured. As the Chinese domestic market became more saturated, manufacturers would be forced to expand quickly around the world to maintain growth.

"In about two years the Chinese will flood the world with cheap cars in the way we've never seen before."

The Chinese expansion here could be boosted indirectly through regulation.

From January new emission restrictions will prevent virtually all Japanese cars manufactured before 2005 from being imported, a move which importers warn will lead to sharp increases in the price of some popular models such as the Subaru Legacy.

A Transport Ministry source was sceptical about how much that would help the Chinese, because they were not offering what would be short in supply.

"New Zealanders, generally, want to buy cheap white station-wagons, and the new import rules could make those harder to come by. What the Chinese are making is small, white hatchbacks, and there's no shortage of those coming out of Japan."

New car sellers warn of a price war.

Perry Kerr, chief executive of the Motor Industry Association, whose members are the new car sellers, said that there was little doubt that Chinese manufacturers would become established brands over the next 10-15 years. However, rivals would respond.

"Do I see the likes of Toyota, Honda, Mitsubishi, Mazda, just rolling over? Not likely.

'These are huge multinational companies that will retain market share, potentially at any cost.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

wanglaokan said:


> It is not military the only benchmark for defeating the enemy of CHina. It is about the livelihood standard escalation determines how far this country goes. There are two kinds of livelihood standards:living substance and human right. But we should not try to lash the government just because we are not satisfied with it. We should keep advice and telling the truth to help the government to become more democracy and powerful.



well well well. a human rights face from china. interesting. i wud be following your conversation. i hope you guyz will keep it genuine and clean to help us get the true picture of china rather than only that from western media. infact, you guyz are like chinese private media for us.


----------



## rcrmj

WAR-rior said:


> well well well. a human rights face from china. interesting. i wud be following your conversation. i hope you guyz will keep it genuine and clean to help us get the true picture of china rather than only that from western media. infact, you guyz are like chinese private media for us.


learn chinese and visit Chinese forums, there are hunderd of millions like him, the '50 cent party' terminology were originated from Chinese forum at least 15 years ago, and it is the phrase used extensively on those hard core right-wing communists``my political view is a bit lean towards liberalism, but never turst western style hypocrisy, as I have been living their for decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

WAR-rior said:


> well well well. a human rights face from china. interesting. i wud be following your conversation. i hope you guyz will keep it genuine and clean to help us get the true picture of china rather than only that from western media. infact, you guyz are like chinese private media for us.


If you want to see a real china, just go for it by yourself.Indian is not that kind of unwelcomed in China as you hear from Indian and western media. Human right is a problem in China need to be improved, but China goverment really did lots pushing the economic growth in china to enhance people living standard, from which Indian goverment should learn experience. Every country has it's merit and flaw, just don't make it seem too perfect.


----------



## oct605032048

When bombs dropped on your head where would go find your human rights? 1840 1860 1888 1895 1900 1904 1919 1931 1937 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Democracy reforming is important in the long run. the precondition is we should not sacrifice stability.we should find a equilibrium point between.what is heck of bombing with political human right?


----------



## 帅的一匹

I did not say china should follow exactly the way western elaborating democracy.At least civilian should have more say in the decision of the country and election of government officer. It is very stupid to have a up bronze leading you even do not know where the heck he is poping out? Many Chinese think democracy reforming is a poisonous to us which might bring out instablization and turbulence. I will tell you it is wrong. In the reforming process, might be some foreigh guys with ulterior motive will take this gap as opportunity to overthrow the goverment for causing turmoil and instable in china. AS a clever man, we should tell who is doing something for what, not to be utilized. 1989 we still remember!


----------



## Sasquatch

wanglaokan said:


> I did not say china should follow exactly the way western elaborating democracy.At least civilian should have more say in the decision of the country and election of government officer. It is very stupid to have a up bronze leading you even do not know where the heck he is poping out? Many Chinese think democracy reforming is a poisonous to us which might bring out instablization and turbulence. I will tell you it is wrong. In the reforming process, might be some foreigh guys with ulterior motive will take this gap as opportunity to overthrow the goverment for causing turmoil and instable in china. AS a clever man, we should tell who is doing something for what, not to be utilized. 1989 we still remember!



Believe Grandpa Wen  said China should be more open and follow a the democratic path I agree with however Economic Stability and Stability will lead to political change. I'm all for Democracy but not the weak Democracy like in Africa or India. I'm pretty Satisfied with China and how it has come including the CPC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese Rising*






For 2011, Singapore ($50,714) easily surpasses the United States ($48,147) in nominal per-capita GDP.





[Source: "International Monetary Fund (IMF), World Economic Outlook (WEO) Database, 20 September 2011 Edition, Gross Domestic Product per capita, current prices, U.S. dollars." via http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...n_2010_and_2016]

List of nominal 2011 per-capita GDP for select countries from IMF:

*Macau $59,694* (my calculation)
*Singapore $50,714*
United States $48,147
Japan $45,774
Germany $44,516

Italy $37,046
*Hong Kong $34,393*

*Republic of China (Taiwan) $21,592*
Czech Republic $20,925
Russia $13,236

Montenegro $6,668
*China $5,184*
Ukraine $3,575

According to the IMF and eight months of economic data for this year, Singaporeans have a noticeably higher standard of living than Americans. There are only four more months left in the year and the final GDP per-capita results will be very close to the IMF estimates.

Singapore becomes the second Chinese enclave to exceed American per-capita GDP. Last year, Macau became the first Chinese entity to have a richer living-standard than Americans (see citation below). This year, Macau's economy grew by 20% (see MACAU DAILY TIMES - Economy to grow 20 percent: report) and the American economy grew by only 1.5%. The per-capita GDP gap between Macau and the U.S. has grown much wider.

For 2011, Macau's per-capita GDP is $49,745 x 1.2 = $59,694. Macau's per-capita GDP is calculated by using last year's base figure and multiplying by the economic growth rate. The population of Macau is stable and there is no need to make an adjustment for population growth.





There is more evidence of Chinese Rising. According to the IMF projections, Hong Kong will easily surpass Italian per-capita GDP in two years (2013).





According to the IMF, Taiwan will have a higher standard of living than Portugal by next year (2012).





China's per-capita GDP increased by almost 20% from last year. According to the IMF, the per-capita GDP for China will exceed Montenegro in five short years (2016).

----------

From my post on April 14, 2011:

Macau ($49,745) is first Chinese enclave to surpass U.S. ($47,132) in per capita GDP

List of nominal 2010 per capita GDP for select countries from IMF:

*Macau $49,745*
United States $47,132
*Singapore $42,653*
Japan $42,325
Germany $40,512

United Kingdom $36,298
*Hong Kong $31,799*
New Zealand $31,588

Czech Republic $18,721
*Republic of China (Taiwan) $18,303*
Slovakia $15,906
Hungary $13,210
Poland $11,521
Russia $10,521

Reference: List of countries by future GDP (nominal) per capita estimates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Macau Venetian

Macao's per-capita GDP reaches $49,745

"Macao's per-capita GDP reaches $49,745
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2011-03-26 08:08

*MACAO - Macao's GDP for the whole year of 2010 reached 217.32 billion patacas ($27.16 billion), with per-capita GDP amounting to 398,071 patacas, the city's Statistics and Census Service (DSEC) said on Friday.*

According to the figures, Macao's GDP rose by 26.2 percent in real terms last year and economic growth for the fourth quarter of last year stood at 27.9 percent in real terms.

Macao's per-capita GDP of 2010 rose by 94,079 patacas over 2009, an increase of 25.8 percent year-on-year.

The DSEC said that revival of the world economy and the robust economic growth in the Chinese mainland created favorable conditions for a rapid rebound of Macao economy.

As a result, gross gaming revenue and total visitor spending of last year soared substantially upon outstanding performance of the tourism and gaming sector.

In respect of the GDP structure, the notable increase in exports of tourism and gaming services pushed up net exports of goods and services to surge by 66.8 percent, far higher than the level of economic growth, bringing its relative importance to GDP to rise apparently from 41.9 percent in 2009 to 55.4 percent in 2010, the DSEC said."

-----

Note: 8 Macau Patacas = 1 U.S. Dollar

From article: Macau's 2010 "per-capita GDP amount to 398,071 patacas."

Calculation: 398,071 patacas / 8 patacas per U.S. dollar = $49,759 U.S. dollars (which is virtually the same as the headline $49,745)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China finds huge diamond mine with 1 million carat capacity

"*China finds huge diamond mine with 1 million carat capacity*
Thursday, January 12th 03:27 PM IST
# Diamond mining # China diamonds # Kimberley rock

*China on Thursday announced the discovery of a huge diamond mine in Liaoning province with a capacity of around 1 million carats.*






BEIJING (BullionStreet) : China on Thursday announced the discovery of a huge diamond mine in Liaoning province with a capacity of around 1 million carats.

According to Liaoning Geology and Mineral Resources Exploration Bureau, the newly found diamond mine is the biggest one found in the past three decades in China.

It is estimated to be worth over billions of yuans and the largest diamond mine discovered in thirty years in the province.

*The Bureau claims that the diamonds in the mine are purer than that of South Africa's.* Experts said no large diamond mine has been discovered globally for a decade.

Calculated by the present mining rate, diamonds in the world will be exhausted in 20 years. But the diamond mine discovered in Wafangdian will relieve the world shortage of diamond resources.

The prospecting team found a deposit of 130-meter thick Kimberley rock earlier in 2011, estimated to have formed 400 million years ago.

Later they assessed the rock and were surprised by the content: about 2.89 carats worth of diamonds were contained in nearly every cubic meter of Kimberley rock. *It will take 30 years to mine all of the diamond deposit.*

The newly found diamond mine is the biggest one found in the past three decades in China. It is estimated to be worth over billions of yuans.

A smaller diamond reserve was found in 2010, just 50 km from this new one."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

New York Times: Chinese artemisinin scientists being talked for Nobel Prize

"For Intrigue, Malaria Drug Gets the Prize
By DONALD G. McNEIL Jr.
Published: January 16, 2012





MADE TO ORDER Mao Zedong, center, demanded that Chinese scientists act when a malaria strain felled North Vietnamese troops. (Credit: Agence France-Presse &#8212; Getty Images)

*The Chinese drug artemisinin has been hailed as one of the greatest advances in fighting malaria, the scourge of the tropics*, since the discovery of quinine centuries ago.

Artemisinin&#8217;s discovery is being talked about as a candidate for a Nobel Prize in Medicine. Millions of American taxpayer dollars are spent on it for Africa every year.





LATE BLOOMER Sweet wormwood provides artemisinin, discovered decades ago in China. (Credit: Luigi Rignanese)

But few people realize that in one of the paradoxes of history, the drug was discovered thanks to Mao Zedong, who was acting to help the North Vietnamese in their jungle war against the Americans. Or that it languished for 30 years thanks to China&#8217;s isolation and the indifference of Western donors, health agencies and drug companies.

Now that story is coming out. But as happens so often in science, versions vary, and multiple contributors are fighting over the laurels. That became particularly clear in September, when one of the Lasker Awards &#8212; sometimes called the &#8220;American Nobels&#8221; &#8212; went to a single one of the hundreds of Chinese scientists once engaged in the development of the drug.

Mao&#8217;s role was simple.

In the 1960s, he got an appeal from North Vietnam: Its fighters were dying because local malaria had become resistant to all known drugs. He ordered his top scientists to help.

But it wasn&#8217;t easy. The Cultural Revolution was reeling out of control, and intellectuals, including scientists, were being publicly humiliated, forced to labor on collective farms or even driven to suicide. However, because the order came from Mao himself and he put the army in charge, the project was sheltered. Over the next 14 years, 500 scientists from 60 military and civilian institutes flocked to it.

Meanwhile, thousands of American soldiers in Vietnam were also getting malaria, and the Walter Reed Army Institute of Research began its own drug hunt. That effort ultimately produced mefloquine, later sold under the brand name Lariam.

While powerful, mefloquine has serious drawbacks, including nightmares and paranoia. In 2003, dozens of American Marines in Liberia got malaria after refusing to take pills because of military scuttlebutt that several Special Forces soldiers who killed their wives after returning home from Afghanistan in 2002 had been driven insane by the drug.

China&#8217;s effort formally began at a meeting on May 23, 1967, and was code-named Project 523, for the date.

Researchers pursued two paths. One group screened 40,000 known chemicals. The second searched the traditional medicine literature and sent envoys into rural villages to ask herbal healers for their secret fever cures.

One herb, qinghao, was mentioned on tomb carvings as far back as 168 B.C. and praised on medical scrolls through the centuries, up to the 1798 Book of Seasonal Fevers. Rural healers identified qinghao as what the West calls Artemisia annua, or sweet wormwood, a spiky-leafed weed with yellow flowers.

In the 1950s, officials in parts of rural China had fought malaria outbreaks with qinghao tea, but investigating it scientifically was new. It also had at least nine rivals from traditional medicine with some anti-malarial effects, including a pepper.

In the lab, qinghao extracts killed malaria parasites in mice. Researchers tried to find exactly which chemical worked, which plants had the most, whether it could cross the blood-brain barrier to fight cerebral malaria, and whether it worked in oral, intravenous and suppository forms.

Outmoded equipment slowed research. But by the 1970s it was known that the lethal chemical, first called qinghaosu and now artemisinin, had a structure never seen before in nature: In chemical terms, it is a sesquiterpene lactone with a peroxide bridge. Trials in 2,000 patients showed that it killed parasites remarkably rapidly.

However, the body eliminated it so fast that any parasites it missed made a comeback. So scientists began mixing it with slower but more persistent drugs, creating what is now called artemisinin combination therapy. (One new combination includes mefloquine.)

A 2006 history of the project by Zhang Jianfang, its former deputy director, contains some gripping details: petty disputes between rivals, Cultural Revolution street fighting that forced one laboratory into a basement, project doctors&#8217; living on brown rice and vegetables as they did clinical trials in remote villages in China&#8217;s tropical southern mountains, and other doctors&#8217; hiking the Ho Chi Minh Trail with the Vietcong.

Mao died in 1976; Project 523 was officially disbanded in 1981, though clinical work continued.

In 1979, Dr. Keith Arnold, a malaria researcher in Hong Kong who had helped the Army develop mefloquine, wangled his way into China, hoping to test his drug there. He met Dr. Li Guoqiao, who was testing artemisinin variants. They decided to try head-to-head trials, and the Chinese mystery drug beat his, Dr. Arnold said.

Soon, World Health Organization scientists asked for articles from China&#8217;s medical journals, the first of which had been published in 1977, in response to reports that a Yugoslav chemist was experimenting with wormwood.

In 1982, The Lancet had an article by Chinese researchers. It won a prize, but the check, in British pounds, could not be cashed in China.

Shortly thereafter, Dr. Arnold said, Walter Reed scientists found wormwood growing on the banks of the Potomac and extracted artemisinin. Nonetheless, the drug languished. The W.H.O. did not endorse it until 2000, and it was not widely available until 2006. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

The GDP statistic data will be released at 10AM Beijing time today. Let's wait'n see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

471 564 / 6.4588 = 73 011.0857

7.3 trillion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's 2011 GDP: $7.47 trillion*

Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China News

"*Shanghai Daily* (subscription) - 3 minutes ago
China's GDP totaled 47.16 trillion yuan (US$7.47 trillion) last year, up from the 39.7 trillion yuan recorded in the previous year. The expansion of China's ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China isn't worried about Indian economic competition. The national average Indian IQ level is 82. But why? Obviously, when 42% of your children are malnourished and 60% stunted, you're not equipped to compete with well-fed and well-educated Chinese.

Your government is not feeding your young people. Until it does, your brains are stunted. On average, Chinese will remain smarter than you by an awesome 23 IQ points at 105. The contest is already over before it even started.

Chinese keep growing taller (see second post below) and 60% of Indians are stunted. Gee, I wonder who will dominate in the future?

Reference: IQ and Global Inequality

----------

42 percent of Indian children under 5 malnourished - CBS News

"*42 percent of Indian children under 5 malnourished*
January 10, 2012 7:01 AM

(AP) NEW DELHI &#8212; *Forty-two percent of children in India younger than 5 are underweight and nearly 60 percent are stunted*, a new survey found.

The Hunger and Malnutrition Survey monitored over 100,000 children in 112 districts across nine states in the country from October 2010 to February of last year.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh released the report Tuesday and called child malnutrition the country's shame.

India's economy has boomed, with growth over the last few years averaging about 8 percent, but the country's development indicators continue to be abysmal.

Singh released a summary of the report's findings and more details on its findings were not yet available.

The survey conducted by a group of non-profits was the largest such study since 2004, when the Indian government had surveyed child malnutrition. It was the first study by the group so comparative numbers are not available.

*UNICEF's latest data say one-third of the world's malnourished children younger than 3 lives in India, a rate worse than sub-Saharan Africa.*"

----------

*China Rising literally*





Average Chinese man is 5' 8". Average American man is 5' 9".
Average Chinese and American women are both 5' 4".

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EI...2/ai_n27988145/

"Alvanon Releases Most Extensive Chinese Body Measurement Study
Business Wire / August 12, 2008

Analysis Reveals Significant Insight on Chinese Size and Shape for the Fashion Industries

NEW YORK & LONDON & HONG KONG -- *Alvanon, the global size and fit expert, today announced it has compiled the most extensive collection of body scan research in China. Over 28,000 people were scanned in four key regions of the country at various urban retail shopping centers.* The scanners captured 45 measurements per person, resulting in the largest body measurement study ever performed in China.

"There is an unprecedented retail opportunity in China. The right product mix must be combined with the right size and fit to achieve a successful brand following in China," said Janice Wang, CEO, Alvanon. "Our China body measurement study, combined with the data we've compiled in the rest of the world, uniquely enables us to provide leading apparel brands with powerful insights about their target consumers.

"As the global size and fit expert, Alvanon's industry-leading solutions allow these brands to deliver better fitting garments, increasing sales and building consumer loyalty to the brands," Wang said.

Alvanon collected this highly relevant data from the world's fastest growing retail market utilizing safe millimeter wave scanners that accurately measure fully-clothed participating shoppers in seconds. This new study adds to Alvanon's database of body measurements, which now exceeds 250,000 men, women and children of various age groups from over 14 countries in Europe, Asia and North America.

Research Highlights

Even where the average height in China is similar to the Western body stature, the core body shape in China is significantly smaller and more homogenous than in the markets of the U.S. and Europe. As an example, there is a difference in stature in both genders between Chinese of northern origin and southern origin. Men have similar average heights in China and the U.S. but have dramatically different average chest and waist measurements, as well as differences in average weight and body mass. Women in China have much narrower variances in bust, waist and hip measurements than those in the U.S. As a result, the U.S. market requires more than double the number of clothes sizes to reach the same percentage of the population as compared to China. One trend consistent with other Western countries is that the younger generation in eastern China is growing taller and heavier.

Through evaluation of its own data and other size studies, Alvanon has also tracked stature changes from generation to generation and important information on the difference of body shape and size throughout the world. *One of the most dramatic statistics from China shows that over the span of a decade (1992-2002) the average height of children (2-18 years old) increased by almost 1.5", nearly twice as high as the increase among U.S. children.* While adults in China, at any given height, look quite different from adults in the West, children's body shapes and sizes are converging at a very rapid rate.

Despite having a relatively small average stature when compared to Westerners, over 30 percent of urban Chinese are considered overweight. Age and gender analysis shows the highest increase in body mass index has occurred in Chinese women aged 35-45.

Below are some interesting facts uncovered by the Alvanon study.

Fast Facts

* Average Chinese Female Height 5'4"; Weight 125 Pounds; Chest 31"; Waist 28"; Low Hip 35"

* Average U.S. Female Height 5'4"; Weight 155 Pounds; Chest 37"; Waist 34"; Low Hip 42"

* *Average Chinese Male Height 5'8"*; Weight 145 Pounds; Chest 35"; Waist 31"; Low Hip 36"

* *Average U.S. Male Height 5'9"*; Weight 191 Pounds; Chest 41; Waist 37; Low Hip 41"

About Alvanon

Alvanon is the global size and fit expert, providing full-service, integrated fit solutions for the apparel industry. With the largest database of body scan research in the world, Alvanon combines real-world industry expertise and innovative technology to offer a holistic approach to fit and sizing, encompassing both strategic insight as well as practical product development tools.

Dr. Kenneth Wang founded Alvanon in 2001 to address the industry's prevalent size and fit misconceptions and to develop solutions that would revolutionize the way the industry understood and leveraged the concept of fit. Since that time, Alvanon has grown to become the global leader in providing custom fit mannequins and solutions to the world's leading brands. Alvanon's suite of products and services integrate seamlessly with every stage of the product development and production process, helping to increase internal and external process efficiency and decrease overall time to market."

[Note: I just learned that comparing Chinese and Indian economies is a banned topic. Guess things have changed since I left a while ago.

Anyway, this is my last post on Chinese and Indian economies. I don't care that much about the topic. I thought it might be interesting for people to see the connection between malnourishment and its effect on a country's average intelligence and economy.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

so this means: average chinese men and women are equal height to average american men and women.

however, average american men and women are much greater in width than chinese men and women.

i think no country in the world can beat USA in average width of citizens. USA #1!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


> New York Times: Chinese artemisinin scientists being talked for Nobel Prize


No, don't lend them any more money, no matter what kind of slick games they try! Look at Fannie and Freddie, just wiped out from the face of the planet.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


> *China's 2011 GDP: $7.47 trillion*
> 
> Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China News
> 
> "*Shanghai Daily* (subscription) - 3 minutes ago
> China's GDP totaled 47.16 trillion yuan (US$7.47 trillion) last year, up from the 39.7 trillion yuan recorded in the previous year. The expansion of China's ..."


Oh wow, wiki has China's 2010 GDP as $5.93 trillion and estimated 2011 GDP at $6.99 trillion. Now we find it is actually $7.47 trillion, which is 20% more than the 2010 GDP number (20% GDP growth? ) and 6% more than the estimated 2011 GDP number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

SinoChallenger said:


> Oh wow, wiki has China's 2010 GDP as $5.93 trillion and estimated 2011 GDP at $6.99 trillion. Now we find it is actually $7.47 trillion, which is 20% more than the 2010 GDP number (20% GDP growth? ) and 6% more than the estimated 2011 GDP number.


 
exchange rate was different in 2010.


----------



## lepziboy

I salute chinas economic development seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Beijing's GDP in 2011 was 1600.04 Billion Yuan or 240 billion USD. (more than two Vietnam's GDP.)
Beijing's population is 20.18 million.
GDP per capita is about $12500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marshall

UPDATE 1-China 2011 fiscal revenue surges to record $1.6 trln | Reuters

Thu Jan 19, 2012 10:31pm EST

** China fiscal revenues rise 24.8 pct in 2011, deficit at 519 bln yuan*
** Government bodies spent 1.99 trillion yuan in Dec alone*
** China 2011 nationwide fiscal deficit at enviable 1.1 pct of GDP (Updates to add details, background)
*
By Zhou Xin and Lucy Hornby

BEIJING, Jan 20 (Reuters) - China's fiscal revenues jumped by a quarter in 2011 to a record 10.37 trillion yuan ($1.64 trillion), China's Ministry of Finance said on Friday, leaving Beijing with plenty of financial firepower to help manage an economic soft-landing. Although Chinese governments, including Beijing and local governments, rushed to spend almost 2 trillion yuan in December alone, China's full-year fiscal deficit of 519 billion still fell short of the 900 billion yuan that had been penciled into the budget in March.

The figures are subject to revision, but if the numbers hold, the official fiscal deficit will fall to 1.1 percent of China's gross domestic product of $7.47 trillion, an enviable level when compared with the world's other major economies that are saddled with heavy government debt. The finance ministry said the strong 24.8 percent growth of fiscal revenues in 2011 -- much higher than the budgeted 8 percent -- reflected China's rapid economic growth and handsome corporate profits.

"Some local government revenues that had originally been excluded from the budget were included in 2011, which amounted to an increase of about 250 billion yuan...and pushed up nationwide fiscal revenue growth by three percentage points," the ministry said in a statement on its website (www.mof.gov.cn).

For many years, China's fiscal revenues have been rising faster than the overall economic growth, which was 9.2 percent last year, and the growth rate of household income, offering the government a growing share of the national wealth.

Corporate income taxes rose 30.5 percent in 2011, while value-added taxes and import duties also rose quickly. Personal income tax revenues jumped 25 percent for the full year of 2011, but the ministry noted that personal income tax revenues in the last quarter fell 5.5 percent as China lifted the personal income tax threshold starting from Sept 1.

Beijing is trumpeting the so-called "structural tax cut" policies for 2012, or tax cuts for selective sectors such as small household businesses and vegetable vendors. But these tax cuts were far from being sufficient, independent economists said. Andy Xie, an economist, argued that China should cut taxes by 1 trillion yuan.

China's fiscal expenditures in 2011 were 10.89 trillion yuan, an increase of 21.2 percent. According to the rough breakdown from the ministry, government spending on education jumped 28.4 percent, healthcare was up 32.5 percent and transport up 36.1 percent. Government spending on affordable housing surged 60.8 percent in 2011 as Beijing started a nationwide campaign to build up millions of new government-subsidised apartments. Spending on "energy efficiency and environment protection" by the world's largest emitter of greenhouse gas rose only 7.2 percent.

China's finance ministry said the numbers were all subject to revision. China will finalises its 2011 fiscal figures in March when the finance minister delivers a report to the country's largely ceremonial parliamentary gatherings.

($1 = 6.3167 Chinese yuan) (Editing by Nick Edwards and Ken Wills)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Chinese researchers have discovered "that compounds in coffee inhibit hIAPP" to "help prevent diabetes."

Coffee prevent diabetes: Coffee prevent diabetes new study reveals why - latimes.com

"Coffee helps prevent diabetes, now scientists learn why
By Marni Jameson, Orlando Sentinel
_January 16, 2012_ | _1:25 p.m._

Scientists have long known that coffee drinkers have a lower risk of developing type 2 diabetes, but *researchers out of China may have figured out why.*

*Researchers Ling Zheng, of Wuhan University, and Kun Huang, of Huazhong University of Science and Technology, have found that compounds in coffee inhibit hIAPP (human islet amyloid polypeptide), a substance linked to diabetes.* Their study appeared in a recent issue of the _Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_.

Prior global epidemiological studies have shown that those who drink four or more cups of coffee a day have a 50 percent lower risk of developing type 2 diabetes, the most prevalent type of diabetes accounting for 95 percent of all cases. Every additional cup reduces the risk by an additional 7 percent.

Scientists looking for ways to prevent diabetes have been investigating ways to block hIAPP, which is present in high levels in the pancreases of those with the disease. Zheng and Huang decided to study whether coffee was doing that.

They analyzed the effects of the major active compounds in coffee, including caffeic acid and caffeine, on hIAPP, and found it inhibited hIAPP significantly. "These findings suggest that the beneficial effects of coffee consumption on type 2 diabetes may be partly due to the ability of major coffee components to inhibit the toxic aggression of hIAPP," the authors concluded.

'A beneficial effect may thus be expected in regular coffee drinkers,' they said."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Pan hopes to help China launch its first quantum satellite in 2015. (Photo/CNS)

A prominent scientist in China has shared his plans to develop a quantum satellite within ten years.

Pan Jianwei, who is the youngest scientist at China's Academy of Science, said he entered his field purely out of interest. After receiving his master's degree from the University of Science and Technology in China, Pan went to the Universitat Wien in Austria for his PhD. When he graduated in 1999, quantum was not yet considered a crucial subject to research in China, and it took Pan several years to secure funds for his research.

As more and more quantum researchers sprung up in China, Pan found more partners for his projects. In 2009, Pan and his colleagues created the world's first quantum telephone network. Now Pan says he wants to complete a quantum satellite by year 2015. Pan has brought on board a former professor from Austria to assist with the project and says the project will help the nation.
Chinese researcher wants to complete quantum satellite by 2015

The achivement that chinese scientist get in quantum communication, The report was pressed in 2010:
Asia Times Online :: China News, China Business News, Taiwan and Hong Kong News and Business.

China's secure communications quantum leap
By Matthew Luce

A team of 15 Chinese researchers from Tsinghua University in Beijing and the Hefei National Laboratory for Physical Sciences, a government-directed research center, in May published a research paper announcing a successful demonstration of "quantum teleportation" (liangzi yinxing chuan) over 16 kilometers of free space.

These researchers claimed to have the first successful experiment in the world. The technology on display has the potential to revolutionize secure communications for military and intelligence organizations and may become the watershed of a research race in communication and information technology.

Although much of the science behind this technology is still young, quantum technologies have wide-ranging applications for the fields of cryptography, remote sensing and secure satellite



communications. In the near future, the results from this experiment will be used to send encrypted messages that cannot be cracked or intercepted, and securely connect networks, even in remote areas, with no wired infrastructure, even incorporating satellites and submarines into the link [1].

Roots in quantum physics, applications in intelligence
Rather than transporting matter from place to place, quantum teleportation's most practical applications currently involve using photons for instantaneous, almost totally secure data communication. Using the term "teleportation" to describe this effect can be justified by what Albert Einstein called "spooky action at a distance": after two particles are linked together through quantum entanglement, any change in the state of one particle immediately alters the other, even from kilometers away. In effect, the state of the particle at the sender's end is destroyed and reappears as an exact replica at the receiver's end, with a negligible chance of undetected third-party interception [2].

While the teleportation of physical matter remains science fiction at this point, quantum teleportation could be immediately implemented as a means for secure communications and cryptography. Current encryption techniques are based upon mathematical functions involving very large prime numbers and secure key management and distribution, but this strategy has a number of drawbacks and is nearing the end of its shelf life.

In particular, as computing power continues to double every year and computer bits speed up through the use of quantum particles, the cryptographic keys used for encoding and decoding must now be changed more often to prevent encrypted data from being cracked. As a result, it has become very difficult to "future proof" the encryption of data, and were any major breakthrough in quantum computing to be achieved in the near future, current encryption techniques could become obsolete and encrypted data could suddenly become unprotected [3].

The security of using quantum teleportation to distribute cryptographic keys, on the other hand, is upheld by the laws of physics and has a seemingly infinite time horizon. These keys cannot currently be detected and cracked even with the help of the most powerful computers. Owing to the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle, the quantum states of photons cannot be observed without changing the state of the particle, which has the result of immediately informing the sender and receiver of any eavesdropping. Quantum communication can thus be used to send the most sensitive information, including keys to decode encrypted data sent over less secure means.

Significance of the China's achievement
As a result, the issue has found itself at the center of a rapidly developing geopolitical race to apply quantum technology to military and intelligence work. Since secure quantum key distribution (QKD) provides a much higher level of security between communication networks, employing quantum teleportation over a satellite network allows for completely secure communications, even in sensitive and remote areas, without fiber optic infrastructure, as long as all parties are able to maintain line of sight with a satellite. This could have wide applications in communications and intelligence for ground troops, aircraft, surface ships and submarines, and fits into China's current plans to grow its satellite network even further.

Using quantum teleportation to send this type of information has been technically possible for several years, but according to the Chinese research paper, it had been previously demonstrated experimentally only over an enclosed fiber optics network and then only over a distance of several hundred meters [4].

The Chinese experiment appears to shatter these records by claiming to be the first to use a high-powered blue laser to exchange quantum information over a free space channel, and to demonstrate the principle over a distance as great as 16km. This distance is significant because it displays approximately the same degree of light distortion as is seen in communication from the earth's surface to a satellite, and so would allow for quantum communication using satellites. If this experiment were indeed the first of its kind, it would appear that China has succeeded in leapfrogging the West, and gained a significant edge in next-generation communications and cryptography.

A quantum space race?
The Chinese claim to be the first may not be entirely accurate, although certain elements of their experiment were unique and innovative. In 2005, a group of universities and defense corporations under a Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) grant and led by BBN Technologies, the company responsible for developing the precursor to the Internet, succeeded in transferring cryptographic keys over a free-space link of 23 km in Cambridge, Massachusetts.

Well beyond the single link employed by the Chinese, the BBN program has developed an expanding, multi-node web of secure quantum communication that will be able to further expand and link seamlessly with existing Internet technology [5]. There are a few differences in the physics of their experiment that still make it notable and may not technically disqualify the Chinese from claiming their status as first, but nonetheless American researchers seem to have had a five-year head start in demonstrating the principles of the technology.

However, one notable difference between the Chinese and American experiments is that the Beijing experiment used a blue laser for their teleportation experiments while the BBN team had been employing infrared. Both have advantages and disadvantages in range and power, but the primary difference in their applications seems to be that blue and blue-green lasers penetrate further into water and so have wider applications for sub-surface communications. China is currently modernizing its submarine fleet as a way to project force further past its coastal waters to deter any US naval response to a potential invasion of Taiwan as well as doing significant research into laser communications in submarines [6].

Quantum laser links with satellites would allow sub-surface communication without most of the traditional downsides of radio communications and allow subs to operate with even greater autonomy and silence [7]. Judging from the interest in blue lasers for underwater communication and the interesting choice of a blue laser for the teleportation experiment, it would be safe to venture a guess that applications for quantum communication are already beginning to find their way into Chinese military research and development.

Because of its security level and applications for satellite and submarine communications, quantum communication technology figures centrally in the objectives of the Chinese military to upgrade their growing command and control capabilities. A functional satellite-based quantum communication system would give the Chinese military the ability to operate further afield without fear of message interception.

However, Chinese researchers must also be aware of the potential for the United States to employ the same technology and may be seeking ways to counter this eventuality. While it is still almost impossible to intercept quantum messages without being detected, it may be feasible to jam the laser signals that send them with "optical noise" or other lasers. Understanding the ways in which quantum cryptography functions may also eventually expose further weaknesses in the network that can be exploited by a savvy adversary.

China's continuing cutting-edge quantum cryptography, lasers and optics research thus seems as much a reaction to the same research in the United States and an attempt to counter it as it is to develop its own indigenous network.

Conclusions
All of these potential uses are motivations for Chinese labs to be the first to develop successful applications of quantum technology for immediate deployment and to claim milestones like being the first to successfully execute teleportation over several miles of free space.

Besides the military uses and academic prestige, this accomplishment could attract a significant amount of international funding for China's developing optics industry, and if quantum teleportation becomes the new paradigm for the future of secure communications, China would like to make a name for itself as the premier research and development hub. Claims of this recent "first" for China then have that much greater significance for security and the continued health of US technological superiority.

Notes
1. Jin Xian-Min, et al. "Experimental free-space quantum teleportation." Nature Photonics 4, 376 - 381 (2010). Published online: May 16, 2010 doi:10.1038/nphoton.2010.87. See also the Chinese Academy of Sciences review.
2. Lei Zhang, Jacob Barhen, and Hua-Kuang Liu. "Experimental and Theoretical Aspects of Quantum Teleportation." Center foe Engineering Science Advanced Research, Computer Science and Mathematics Division, Oak Ridge National Laboratory (2000).
3. David Pearson, "Building a QKD Network out of Theories and Devices," BBN Technologies (December 2005).
4. The Chinese paper cites R Ursin, et al. "Quantum teleportation across the Danube" and I Marcikic, et al "Long-distance teleportation of qubits at telecommunication wavelengths," both descriptions of quantum cryptography over hundreds of meters of optical fiber.
5. Chip Elliott, et al. "Current status of the DARPA Quantum Network." In Quantum Information and Computation III, edited by Eric J. Donkor, Andrew R. Pirich, Howard E. Brandt, Proceedings of SPIE Vol. 5815 (SPIE, Bellingham, WA, 2005).
6. See Yingzhuang Liu and Xiaohu Ge, "Underwater laser sensor network: a new approach for broadband communication in the underwater." Department of Electronics & Information Engineering, Huazhong University for Science and Technology (May 2006).
7. These include detectability, the need to surface to communicate, limitations in range, and the reliance on cryptographic keys that may be cracked.

Matthew Luce is a researcher and Chinese linguist at Defense Group Inc&#8217;s Center for Intelligence Research and Analysis, where he does primary source research and analysis of China&#8217;s science and technology policies and development programs. Mr. Luce's research and writing focuses on cyber security, C4ISR-related technologies, and China's ethnic relations. He has worked and traveled extensively in China and speaks and reads fluent Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

*The Secret Document That Transformed China*

In 1978, the farmers in a small Chinese village called Xiaogang gathered in a mud hut to sign a secret contract. They thought it might get them executed. Instead, it wound up transforming China's economy in ways that are still reverberating today.

The contract was so risky  and such a big deal  because it was created at the height of communism in China. Everyone worked on the village's collective farm; there was no personal property.

"Back then, even one straw belonged to the group," says Yen Jingchang, who was a farmer in Xiaogang in 1978. "No one owned anything."

At one meeting with communist party officials, a farmer asked: "What about the teeth in my head? Do I own those?" Answer: No. Your teeth belong to the collective.


In theory, the government would take what the collective grew, and would also distribute food to each family. There was no incentive to work hard  to go out to the fields early, to put in extra effort, Yen Jingchang says.

"Work hard, don't work hard  everyone gets the same," he says. "So people don't want to work."
 
In Xiaogang there was never enough food, and the farmers often had to go to other villages to beg. Their children were going hungry. They were desperate.

So, in the winter of 1978, after another terrible harvest, they came up with an idea: Rather than farm as a collective, each family would get to farm its own plot of land. If a family grew a lot of food, that family could keep some of the harvest.

This is an old idea, of course. But in communist China of 1978, it was so dangerous that the farmers had to gather in secret to discuss it.

One evening, they snuck in one by one to a farmer's home. Like all of the houses in the village, it had dirt floors, mud walls and a straw roof. No plumbing, no electricity.

"Most people said 'Yes, we want do it,' " says Yen Hongchang, another farmer who was there. "But there were others who said 'I dont think this will work  this is like high voltage wire.' Back then, farmers had never seen electricity, but they'd heard about it. They knew if you touched it, you would die."

Despite the risks, they decided they had to try this experiment  and to write it down as a formal contract, so everyone would be bound to it. By the light of an oil lamp, Yen Hongchang wrote out the contract.

The farmers agreed to divide up the land among the families. Each family agreed to turn over some of what they grew to the government, and to the collective. And, crucially, the farmers agreed that families that grew enough food would get to keep some for themselves.

The contract also recognized the risks the farmers were taking. If any of the farmers were sent to prison or executed, it said, the others in the group would care for their children until age 18.

The farmers tried to keep the contract secret  Yen Hongchang hid it inside a piece of bamboo in the roof of his house  but when they returned to the fields, everything was different.

Before the contract, the farmers would drag themselves out into the field only when the village whistle blew, marking the start of the work day. After the contract, the families went out before dawn.

"We all secretly competed," says Yen Jingchang. "Everyone wanted to produce more than the next person."

It was the same land, the same tools and the same people. Yet just by changing the economic rules  by saying, you get to keep some of what you grow  everything changed.

At the end of the season, they had an enormous harvest: more, Yen Hongchang says, than in the previous five years combined.

That huge harvest gave them away. Local officials figured out that the farmers had divided up the land, and word of what had happened in Xiaogang made its way up the Communist Party chain of command.

At one point, Yen Hongchang was hauled in to the local Communist Party office. The officials swore at him, treated him like he was on death row.

But fortunately for Mr. Yen and the other farmers, at this moment in history, there were powerful people in the Communist Party who wanted to change China's economy. Deng Xiaoping, the Chinese leader who would go on to create China's modern economy, was just coming to power.

So instead of executing the Xiaogang farmers, the Chinese leaders ultimately decided to hold them up as a model.

Within a few years, farms all over China adopted the principles in that secret document. People could own what they grew. The government launched other economic reforms, and China's economy started to grow like crazy. Since 1978, something like 500 million people have risen out of poverty in China.

Today, the Chinese government is clearly proud of what happened in Xiaogang. That contract is now in a museum. And the village has become this origin story that kids in China learn about in school. 

But the rest of the story for the original Xiaogang farmers is more ambiguous.

Our first day in Xiaogang, we asked to talk to Yen Hongchang, the farmer who actually wrote the contract. The local Communist Party officials told us he was out of town.

It turns out that wasn't true: We went back to Xiaogang the next day and tracked Yen Hongchang down. He told us he had been in town the day before.

Yen Hongchang told us he started a couple businesses over the years, but the local communist party took them away once they became profitable. He also said that the new new factories springing up around Xiaogang these days are largely empty, and haven't created many jobs.

Local officials say none of this is true. They say everything in Xiaogang is going great.

The Secret Document That Transformed China : Planet Money : NPR


----------



## oct605032048

*Shanghai's GDP grows 8.2% in 2011*
Updated: 2012-01-20 22:43

(Xinhua)

SHANGHAI - *Shanghai's gross domestic product (GDP) expanded 8.2 percent year-on-year to 1.92 trillion yuan ($304 billion) in 2011, the local statistics bureau said Friday.*

Shanghai saw a full-swing economic transformation last year, cutting its reliance on fixed-asset investment, heavy and chemical industries, real estate, and labor-intensive processing industries, said Yan Jun, chief economist of Shanghai's municipal bureau of statistics. The fixed-asset investment in China's financial and business center rose just 0.3 percent year-on-year to 506.7 billion yuan, Yan told a press briefing.

Meanwhile, the real estate sector contributed to 5.3 percent of the GDP last year, compared to 5.8 percent in 2010, Yan told reporters. Retail sales in Shanghai jumped 12.3 percent annually, far outpacing the growth rate for fixed-asset investment.
Imports rose 21 percent, outpacing the 16-percent growth rate for exports. This was in line with the country's policy of encouraging imports to reduce the trade imbalance, the official said. Foreign direct investment climbed 13.3 percent year-on-year to a record $12.6 billion, Yan said. "This showed that foreign businesses had confidence in Shanghai's growth prospects," he said

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

By Tu Lufang (Beijing Daily)
13:52, January 21, 2012

Edited and translated by People's Daily Online

*Beijing's gross domestic product (GDP) reached 1.6 trillion yuan in 2011 (247 Billion USD)*,* up over 8 percent from the previous year at comparable prices,* according to the Beijing Municipal Bureau of Statistics on Jan. 19. 

The added value of its primary industry totaled over 13.6 billion yuan last year, up nearly 1 percent from 2010. 

The added value of the secondary industry rose nearly 7 percent to over 374.4 billion yuan, including 303.9 billion yuan of industrial added value which increased over 7 percent from 2010. 

The added value of its tertiary industry increased nearly 9 percent year-on-year to over 1.2 trillion yuan. It is obvious that the tertiary industry, which contributed to about 80 percent of Beijing's over 8 percent economic growth last year, remains the major driving force for the city's economic growth. 

The per capita net income of Beijing's rural residents reached over 14,700 yuan last year, up nearly 14 percent from 2010, or nearly 8 percent if allowing for inflation.

The city's per capita GDP exceeded 10,000 U.S. dollars in 2009 for the first time. The number of the city's permanent residents reached nearly 20.2 million by the end of 2011, with the per capita GDP standing at nearly 80,400 yuan, or nearly 12,500 U.S. dollars. 

Although gross national income (GNI) is generally smaller than GDP in China, available GDP data are enough to evaluate the overall income level of Beijing residents. At present, the city is moving from the upper-middle-income level to high-income level, said a relevant official from the Beijing Municipal Bureau of Statistics.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

*Guangdong Reports 10 Pct GDP Growth in 2011*

2012-01-19 22:54:02 Xinhua Web Editor: Zhangjin

*South China's bustling province of Guangdong posted 10-percent economic growth last year, the local statistics bureau said Thursday.*

*Gross domestic product in Guangdong reached 5.3 trillion yuan (840 billion U.S. dollars) in 2011, the provincial bureau of statistics said in a statement. *

*Guangdong's exports rose 17.4 percent year-on-year to 532 billion U.S. dollars, according to the statement. *

Meanwhile, the province's fiscal revenue totaled 551 billion yuan (87 billion U.S. dollars), up 22.1 percent from a year earlier. 

The province's economy is facing more uncertainties this year, including rising costs and weak external demand for Chinese goods due to the slow global economic recovery, it said.

The province will speed industrial transformation and upgrading to move up the value chain while maintaining steady economic growth in 2012, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China rolls out low-cost maglev trains|Society|chinadaily.com.cn
China rolls out low-cost maglev trains
Updated: 2012-01-20 20:52
(Xinhua)




A newly developed maglev train is seen at a factory of the Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, Jan 20, 2012. The three-carriage train is designed to run at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour and carry 600 passengers. It is more environmental-friendly than conventional trains. [Photo/Xinhua]

The three-carriage train is designed to run at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour and carry 600 passengers, said Xu Zongxiang, general manager of Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation (CSR).

Xu said the new train was much quieter than conventional ones.

While a conventional train moves forward by using friction between its wheels and the railway tracks, the maglev train replaces wheels by electromagnets and levitates on the guideway.

According to Xu, his company's has minimized the risk of the new maglev train derailing or overturning.

"It's ideal for mass transportation, as it is quiet and environmental-friendly. Its manufacturing cost is about 75 percent of a conventional light-rail train," said Xu.

The maglev train has a minimum turning radius of 50 meters and can easily run in residential communities or on hilly slopes. "It's an ideal public transport option for Chinese cities and major tourist destinations," said Xu.

Railway transport specialist Liu Youmei, also an academician with Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the new train is green, economical and safe. "It can be used for public transport in populous areas and at scenic spots with fragile environments."

Liu said China is one of a few countries that have applied maglev technology.

Beijing is building a maglev route, the Daitai line (S1), which starts at its IT center in Haidian district, passes through Shijingshan district, and ends in Mentougou district on its western outskirts. The line will be operational next year.

The eastern metropolitan of Shanghai runs the world's first commercial maglev system on a 30-km stretch between the downtown business district and Pudong airport. The German-made maglev went into operation on December 31, 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

I concern on equipment industry, Especially the stragety equipment. Here I will try my best to put some info here, many of them, we have their Independent knowledge property rights. But I can't find the English report, Maybe they are nothing for the western, But I think, for our country, It is progress. If you have the sourse, Thank you for sharing. And maybe some had been posted by other buddy, I am sorry for these.
Some of them are old news in china!!

Of course, when I read such kind of news, I will think about what eqiupment make these, And can we design and manufacture.

450 tons class electroslag remelting furnace
I had no English sourse, But Chinese sourse.
chinese website:450
Pic:




Some info may help you learn the technology.
Electroslag Remelting (ESR) - ALD Vacuum Technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China's World Largest 18500 tons oil press machine
English website:
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/chinas-world-largest-18500-tons-oil- press-machine.html
chinese website:
?????????????18500?????????_??????_????
On June 28 2010, CITIC heavy machinery company launched the new project, 18500 tons oil press machine, the beam has been successfully put in place, the workers were busy with later installation and debugging. This marks the world&#8217;s most advanced 18500 tons oil press machine, flat-dieforging,completed installed in CITIC company.

As the biggest and advanced oil press machine, the core components 5.2m turntable bearings,and this bearing adopted Outer diameter 3.4m combination ball and roller &#65292;the structural form of bearings can withstand the largest axial,the radial load, Made by luoyang heavy-duty bearing co.,ltd, all around and multi-level quality control, ensure top quality and first-rate quality&#12290;

Adopt a composite structure of ball and column, this bearing should support not only more axial force but also radial force.

a 438-ton huge steel ingot was successfully forged by the 18,500-ton free forging hydraulic oil press

The New CITIC HIC project, with its 18,500-ton oil hydraulic press centrepiece, was completed on schedule, marking the establishment of an advanced heavy equipment manufacturing system with a RMB3.9 billion investment from CITIC Heavy Industries.

At 6:36pm, on 22nd May of 2008, the advanced open forging equipment -18,500t oil hydraulic press machine is poured very successfully. The weight of the upper beam blank is 520t. This heavy casting has a strict requirement on the temperature, safety of equipment and team cooperation, and its process is complicated as well as the pouring is very difficult. In the history of China foundry industry, it is a miracle.

It is reported that this world largest oil hydraulic press is the core equipment of &#8220;New Heavy Machine Engineering&#8221;, which has invested 3.9 billion yuan by CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO., LTD. The height of this equipment is 20m from ground level, depth of 7.5m, and the whole machine weights about 4,000 tons. The annual production capacity of large forgings in CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO., LTD could reach 150,000 tons after this &#8220;giant&#8221; has been put into use.

One of the core components of this &#8220;giant&#8221; oil hydraulic press is oil hydraulic press supporting bearing E8331-7P which was independently developed, designed and produced by Luoyang Heavy-duty Bearing Co., Ltd, now it has also entered the operating phase and accepted the quality & performance testing together with the oil hydraulic press. The outer diameter of this supporting bearing is &#934;3400mm, belongs to the rare single-row double-row cylindrical roller&#12289;single row ball composite structure in China. At the same time, the application of LTZC E8331-7P bearing in this world largest, most advanced &#8220;giant&#8221; oil hydraulic press fully proved the technical strength and advanced production technology of Luoyang Heavy-duty Bearing Co., Ltd in China&#8217;s bearing area.

On Oct 10 2011 , a 438-ton huge steel ingot was successfully forged by the 18,500-ton free forging hydraulic oil press, the largest and most advanced forging press in the world. It proves China has reached the international advanced level for large-scale forging and pressing.

The 438-ton steel ingot is the large forging piece provided for the 4,300 rolling mill of Xingcheng Special Steel Plant in Jiangxin, east China&#8217;s Jiangsu Province. Double vacuum smelting system has been used in forging processing and the inner quality of the forging piece is strictly complies with the criteria from DANIELI assessment.

LTZC, Luoyang Heavy-Duty Bearing Co., Ltd., which was founded in 1992, is one of the largest bearing production bases in China. From industry to military, Luoyang bearings play a decisive role. LTZC now is under CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO.

Expenditure of the project: 2Billion Yuan:









165000 ton class Free forging hydraulic press machine
I have no English sourse
Chinese sourse:
The same with the "China's World Largest 18500 tons oil press machine"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

DL250:world largest horizontal lathe produced by china
DL250: World Largest horizontal lathe produced by China | China's Great Science and Technology
In May, 2009, the DL250 NC 5-meter extra heavy horizontal lathe which was developed by Wuhan Heavy Machine Tool Group Co., Ltd for the key equipment of national important project of during the Eleventh Five-Year Plan has been put into service, and after four-month running, it is in good condition. The successful running of this equipment is significant for the improving of the level of the equipment manufacturing industry in China and for the enhancing of the national defense and security as well as the industrial security.

The DL250 NC 5-meter extra heavy horizontal lathe is the new product developed by Wuhan Heavy Machine Tool Group Co., Ltd, which is the largest extra heavy horizontal lathe in the world so far. It can be applied widely in the water power industry, nuclear power industry, ship industry and spaceflight industry. The total weight of this lathe is 1,450 tons. Only the spindle box is 177 tons. The radial runout of the spindle end surface is within 0.008 mm. The largest rotary diameter is 5 meters. The largest load it can carry is 500 tons. Besides the basic function of the heavy horizontal lathe, it can carry out the NC machining of tapered surface, curved surface, the step shaft, groove and sculptured surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

China develops world's largest 36000-ton vertical extruder
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/china-develops-worlds-largest-36000-ton- vertical-extruder.html
On Jul 15, 2009, boasting the world&#8217;s biggest set, China self-developed-36-thousand-ton vertical extruder has produced its first thick-walled seamless steel pipe in north China&#8217;s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, winding up the nation&#8217;s long dependence on massive imports of high-end materials.

The Inner Mongolia North Heavy Industrial Group Co. teamed up with Tsinghua University, and jointly set up the production line of the large-diameter thick-walled seamless steel pipes after 3 and a half years&#8217; research and construction.

Covering a vertical extruding press and 63 related auxiliary equipment sets of hot-extrusion production line, the project transcended traditional designs by achieving a spate of techonological breakthroughs, said a deputy manager of the North heavy Industrial Group.

It is learned that the new steel pipe production line is the world&#8217;s largest and China&#8217;s first set with independent intellectual property rights.

An output of 50,000 ton of large diameter thick-walled seamless steel pipes, together with a sale revenue of 2.5 billion yuan ( around 370 mln USD) is expected every year.

The company&#8217;s board chairman Xu Heming said this project will not only furnish China&#8217;s nuclear power equipment and reinforce the 600,000 (and above) kilowatt thermal power generation equipment.

On Feb. 25th 2011, the project of 36,000 ton black metal vertical extrusion press has passed the judgment made by committee. The committee, composed of 11 experts, considered that the project group developed successfully 36,000 ton vertical extrusion press and 15,000 ton perforating blanking press adopting of prestress steel wire wound technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

world First Wartsila X35 low-speed engjine successully started up in china
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/world-first-wartsila-x35-low-speed- engine-successfully-started-up-in-china.html
The first of the new electronically controlled Wartsila X35 low-speed engines has been successfully started. The running engine was introduced to an audience of invited guests during a ceremony on 11 November 2011 at the Yuchai Marine Power Co. Ltd (YCMP) plant in China. YCMP, a Wartsila licensee since October 2009, is a part of the Yuchai Machinery Group.

The Wartsila X35 is a completely new Wartsila engine that, together with the Wartsila X40, will cover the small-bore end of the market. It is a segment where Wartsila has not been present for a number of years.

Wartsila launched its new low-speed X-generation engine series in May 2011. This series employs Wartsila&#8217;s well-proven common-rail RT-flex technology, and incorporates additional features designed to meet the emerging needs of the fast changing shipping sector. Wartsila X series engines feature an extra long stroke that achieves excellent fuel economy, and the operational flexibility enabled by the technology is exceptional. Furthermore, optimum propeller requirements can be satisfied within the rating field provided. Originally introduced as the Wartsila RT-flex35 and RT-flex40 engines, it was decided to change the names in order to align the Wartsila product portfolio in a consistent way.

The first Wartsila X35 engine was produced at YCMP&#8217;s new 48,000 m2 factory, which is one of Wartsila&#8217;s low speed engine licensees, located in Zhuhai on the southern estuary of the Zhujiang Delta in Guangdong Province. The Zhujiang Delta is the third largest shipbuilding area in China, and is an area targeted by the Chinese government for further shipbuilding development.

&#8220;The production of the new Wartsila X35 engine at these high-quality new manufacturing facilities is indeed a landmark occasion. We believe that this series of electronically controlled low-speed, two-stroke engines is absolutely in line with the current and future needs of the marine sector. In particular it meets the requirements set by coastal and river transportation vessels. China is one of the key markets for this engine, and the fact that it is manufactured by our licensee YCMP is indicative of our commitment to further strengthening our presence in the Chinese market,&#8221; says Mr Martin Wernli, President Wartsila Switzerland and Vice President Product Centre 2-stroke.

&#8220;The smooth assembly and running of this first of the new type engines at this brand new factory is the result of the excellent co-operation between Wartsila and YCMP. YCMP has secured substantial orders for this new engine type and is committed to being a dedicated manufacturer of it,&#8221; says Mr Jiang Shihong, President and CEO of YCMP.

The start-up of the first Wartsila X35 engine at YCMP was attended by representatives from Guangdong Province, the Zhuhai city government, the General Consuls of Finland and Switzerland, senior Wartsila executives, and major customers in China.

During the ceremony YCMP also signed the first supply contracts for the new Wartsila X40 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

china to complete world's first 4in1 Hybrid Green Power station
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/china-to-complete-worlds-first-4in1- hybrid-green-power-station.html
2012-01-17&#8211;China&#8217;s first integrated wind-solar power demonstration project has been completed and put into operation on December 25 in Zhangbei county of north China&#8217;s Hebei province, according to a source at North China Grid Co., Ltd, constructor of the project.

The project is the largest new energy project in the world that integrates wind power generation, solar PV power generation, power storage and intelligent power transmission, said Zhao Yuzhu, deputy general manager of North China Grid.

With an initial investment of 3.3 billion yuan, the project is currently equipped with installed capacity of 100-megawatt (MW) wind power, 40-MW solar PV power and a storage capacity of 20 MW.

The power plant realizes complementary use of solar power and wind power by generating electricity through solar PV power during the daytime and electricity through wind power at night, which has enhanced the utilization rate of wind turbines by 5-10 percent, noted Zhao Yuzhu,

Meanwhile, with the power storage and intelligent power transmission, the project is to break down the bottleneck of the China&#8217;s new energy development in areas of grid connection, according to Zhao.

Solar power has already become an essential part of China&#8217;s strategy for sustainable development, and is also key to Zhangbei county&#8217;s plans to develop its economy. The sunshine in Zhangbei is abundant and its duration is quite long. The total sum of radiation measured there can peak at 5860 mega joules per year, while 2994.7 hours&#8217; radiation can be used, making Zhangbei an ideal place to develop the solar power plant. To speed up the development of solar energy resources, the county continues to consolidate its position as the leading industry of wind power bases and diversify its way of developing into a more comprehensive strategy, relying on multiple energy sources to continue to strengthen the development of solar and wind power and attract investment.

For this project, BYD, a large Chinese manufacturer of automobiles and rechargeable batteries, has teamed up with the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) and constructed what they think is the world&#8217;s largest battery energy storage station.

&#8220;This large utility-scale project, located in Zhangbei, Hebei Province, combines 140 Mega-Watts of renewable energy generation (both wind & solar), 36 Mega-Watt-Hours (MWh) of energy storage and a smart power transmission system,&#8221; the news release notes.

&#8220;BYD&#8217;s battery energy storage system provides a solution for the realization of energy storage in the smart grid that improves renewable energy efficiency by 5%-10%.&#8221;

BYD provided &#8220;energy storage batteries in arrays larger than a football field&#8221; for the project and state that the entire project is worth over $500 million USD.

&#8220;This State Grid project demonstrates a solution and will be the model of development for China&#8217;s new energy resources,&#8221; Xiu Binglin, Deputy Director of the National Energy Administration, said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

The world s largest 5500mm heavy-plate rolling mill delivered from Dalian(34817)
The world s largest 5500mm heavy-plate rolling mill delivered from Dalian
Write: Uda [2011-05-20]

In September, 10th, the delivery ceremony of the POSCO 5500mm heavy-plate rolling mill made by CFHI was held at the Heshang Port of Dalian Bay. Deputy Major of Dalian Qu Xiaofei, CFHI general manager Wu Shengfu, POSCO vice manager Xu Nanshi took part in the ceremony and delivered their speeches. Over 80 representatives from CFHI and companies and departments, who were involved in the engineering and manufacture of this project, participated the ceremony, such as the Dalian Economic and Trade Commission, the Dalian Customs, Dalian Ruiqiao Jinde Transportation Ltd.,Dalian Port Group,etc.

In his speech, Mr.Wu said that the POSCO 5500mm heavy-plate rolling mill is at present the world s largest mill of its kind, with many performance figures present the top-level of metallurgic rolling equipment. POSCO contracted this important equipment with CFHI shows the mutual trust and cooperation between the two companies.

During the manufacture of this mill, CFHI has constantly observed its the Four Conformities Ideology , i.e. the quality of CFHI s products should always be in conformity with customer s requirements, engineering drawings, technical standards and procedure specifications. Modern management, improved quality assurance system, organized production of 500 days finally created this giant rolling mill.

POSCO vice manager Mr.Xu said that the successful delivery of this 5500m rolling mill shows not only the supply of equipment, but also indicates that POSCO has found a reliable partner that could promote its competitiveness in China. He blessed in his speech that CFHI could go ahead of the China s First and step forward into the global market.

The Deputy Major Qu Xiaofei addressed that CFHI has domestically supplied a great lot of key technical equipment, involving steel and iron, power stations, automobile, energy, national defense, etc. Its products have found a great portion of international market and created many China s Firsts . The brand of China First Heavy has become one of the most competitive ones in China s heavy equipment manufacturing industry with the highest market share and profit.

He pointed out that this delivered rolling mill is up till now the largest one ever exported, and for the first time Chinese manufactures supplied important rolling equipment to the world-class steel&iron companies.

Wu Shengfu, Qu Xiaofei, Xu Nanshi and other guests cut the ribbon for the delivery. Sound of firecrackers, whistles of the tugboat and pompons all over the sky has made the ceremony into its climax.
The delivery ceremony has draw attention of various circles. CCTV, Economy Daily, China Industry, Dalian Television and Dalian Daily have sent their correspondents for site reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

China developing new front wheel drive 8AT transmission
China Developing new front wheel drive 8AT transmission | China's Great Science and Technology
Following an extensive programme of vehicle based demonstrations at Weifang, China, the highly advanced eight-speed automatic transmission &#8211; developed as the result of a close collaboration between Shengrui and Ricardo &#8211; has moved a significant step closer to production.

The new front wheel drive 8AT transmission offers the prospect of improving powertrain efficiency and hence fuel economy, while also providing highly satisfying and sporty performance. The 8AT design is a relatively simple arrangement that requires no special gear design or manufacture. It offers the potential for excellent shift quality and is notably compact, offering significant packaging benefits.

The vehicle tests of the 8AT transmission were carried out at Weifang on 1st of September in the presence of approximately 25 officials of the Chinese government as well as senior representatives of SAE China and major Chinese automakers including ChangAn, FAW, Great Wall and Dongfeng. Feedback from the tests was extremely positive, with those driving the vehicle commenting on the high quality of the transmission and the smoothness of its performance, helped by the 8AT&#8217;s advanced Ricardo control software and calibration. As a result of this formal review of the 8AT transmission, the Chinese government has now given its formal approval for the prototype to proceed to production.

Commenting on Commenting on the achievement of this key project milestone, Mark Garrett, Ricardo plc executive director, said: &#8220;We are extremely pleased to have been able to assist Shengrui in the development of the 8AT transmission. This is an internationally competitive and feature rich product that has been the result of a highly effective collaboration between Ricardo and Shengrui in which teams of engineers from both companies have worked together in China and Europe. We look forward to seeing the first production applications of this exciting new product in the near future in both the Chinese and international export markets.&#8221;

The project to develop the 8AT transmission commenced in mid-2009. The ground-breaking 8AT concept was first proposed by a respected transmission specialist, Professor Peter Tenberge, director and chair of machine elements in the faculty of mechanical engineering at Chemnitz University, Germany. As developed in collaboration between Ricardo and Shengrui over the past year, the 8AT includes a unique combination of epicyclic and parallel axis gearing, in which three simple planetary gears are used together with a single brake and four clutch units. Just seven months following the start of the project the first prototype was demonstrated at Ricardo&#8217;s Leamington Spa, UK, facility in February 2010, and in April a vehicle featuring an 8AT was subsequently unveiled at the prestigious Beijing Motor Show. Following completion of this important milestone review announced today, it is anticipated that a production version of the new gearbox will be ready for manufacture in China in the near future.

in this exhibition on Beijing auto show, China&#8217;s first 8AT transmission (ie 8-speed automatic transmission) and display to attract the industry&#8217;s attention. This is Rui Sheng Co., Ltd. and a number of transmission units with independent intellectual property rights developed in cooperation with the World&#8217;s first pre-precursor 8AT gearbox, breaking the long-standing similar products in Germany and Japan monopoly.

AT automatic transmission is a mechanical, electrical, hydraulic and electronic control in one of the core automotive powertrain components, along with its high-tech and high value-added features of known, independent research and development and so far China can not produce core auto parts One of the domestic passenger car market, Automatic, foreign technology has become a monopoly.

&#8220;According to the plan, to be mass production next year in November, 2012 to achieve an annual output of 400,000 units for 3 ~ 4 supporting production of automobile manufacturers do.&#8221; Sheng Liu, Rui Wu, chairman of that drive.

Although the market can not just bulk supplies, Sheng Rui transmission has been established order. FAW Mazda now has reached a cooperation intention, the two sides work together to develop suitable models produced by FAW-Mazda 8AT gearbox, can supply next year in October.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's 450-ton electroslag remelting furnace*

450

"Shanghai Heavy Machinery 450-ton electroslag remelting (ESR) furnace is the world's largest





China manufactures the world's-largest ESR (ElectroSlag Remelting) furnace at 450 tons.

Shanghai Heavy Machinery (SHM) 450-ton electroslag remelting furnace is the world's-largest ESR furnace. It is indigenously designed and manufactured. SHM owns all of the intellectual property rights. SHM's ESR furnace can produce a 450-ton ingot with a maximum diameter of 3.6m, height of 6m, and is equivalent to a 600-ton ingot from "vacuum cast" method. This meets the current tonnage of the world's-largest forging ingots used.

The ESR technique passes a current through the slag and the heat generated from the resistance of the material serves as a heat source for melting. Its main purpose is to purify the metal and produce dense homogeneous ingots. ESR ingots have high purity, low sulfur, non-metallic inclusions (excluding ingot surface) is smooth, clean uniform density, uniform microstructure, and chemical composition; with the segregation of small ingots of high purity.

The SHM 450-ton ESR remelting furnace has greatly enhanced Shanghai Electric's large-forging manufacturing capacity to produce equipment for the second- and third-generation gigawatt nuclear generating units' low-pressure turbine rotor, rotor, evaporator tube plate, and other major nuclear power roll-forging equipment; such as electric utility equipment and large-slag ingot requirements.

(Source: Information Technology Commission of Shanghai Municipal Economy)"

[Note: Thank you to SweetGrape for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I think in terms of heavy industry, China has reached the top 5 spots. The others would be Germany, France, Japan and the US in that league. The question is how is the quality of Chinese heavy industry compared to the other top players?

Any Chinese forumer could enlighten me on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Götterdämmerung;2520080 said:


> I think in terms of heavy industry, China has reached the top 5 spots. The others would be Germany, France, Japan and the US in that league. The question is how is the quality of Chinese heavy industry compared to the other top players?
> 
> Any Chinese forumer could enlighten me on that?


i have no idea about this, and capital and heavy industry is not as easy as consumer goods. I think the end user have the say of which countries' heavy industry is at the top league.

as far as my own field of expertise (garment industry), most factories using Chinese machinery, but the best ones are either Italian or German, Japanese and U.S come as second. and I dont think there is any sooner that China can cach-up with them, as matter of fact that 80% of chinese garment industry is made up of small and median size private firms, they are seriously lack of government political and technological support to invest heavily in R&D, and their primary goal is to maximize profit in short terms not long terms..this makes them very vulnerable in difficulty times, during 2009 - 2010 there were roughly 6000 SM businesses closed down in my province alone, and now only the stronger ones that have survived.

and I believe this situation can only apply to my own garment machinery industry but not others like those end users from electronics, utilities or others as we know the government has been investing loads money in those areas. maybe they share better prospect than us?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Götterdämmerung;2520080 said:


> I think in terms of heavy industry, China has reached the top 5 spots. The others would be Germany, France, Japan and the US in that league. The question is how is the quality of Chinese heavy industry compared to the other top players?
> 
> Any Chinese forumer could enlighten me on that?


I don't have the info about our equipment industry analyse report, But I think I can show my opinion.
Compare with developed country, The quality of china heavy industry is behind of you as a whole, But some equipment I think we are at par with you, we know that our industry is large and comprehensive, But we know they are weak, Big not mean strong, The important point here I post these info to here is just to show our some progress. AS i said above, When I read these good news, I also will think about whethe we can design and produce the equipment that produce that equipment.
And I think in heavy industry, German is more advanced than JAPAN, even USA, many japan technology and equipment also base on western, And now I still think they didn't surpass you, The advantage of Japan is that they attach importance to quality, Quality is not equial with advanced. Of course, now, Japan heavy industry still is much more advanced than china as a whole. I think our heavy equipment's problem maybe is their reliability and durability, All these need the chang the attitude of design and more test before MP, I think, now many chinese pay insufficient attention on design and test, all these need much money, especially in heavy equipment. But If you can design good and encough test, many problems after MP can be avoid, and in most cases, the cost of solving these problems will much huge than investing in design and test.
I am glad that many chinese pay more attention to good quality. more R&D input, and learn the quality management from JP company and Taiwan company, and I think we need learn the western company experience in design. That's my opinion, Chinese company should learn how to learn, But not only learn how to make, Now many country mock our "copy", It is not groundless rumour, we should accept that, many chinese company still just know "copy" others or part of them. Of course, No everyone can "copy", But after these phase, we should go up, I hope the phase will not been too long. If you want to shut their mouth, Do action to prove yourself!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

thanks for the info! 

I'm an old friend of China and I know the many shortcomings of the Chinese, e.g. they can indeed make top quality, but if you don't pay attention and make it clear that you won't pay a fen if they don't meet your expectation, they would cut corners till the doctor comes. My advantage is, they know I'm German and I tell them that I'm used to BMW and Mercedes quality and cannot tolerate anything less and I know they can do it. That phrase has always worked like a miracle. 

Overall, I have seen a vast improvement of quality in all aspects in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order 
Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order - People's Daily Online
JIER Machine Tool Group Company, a leading manufacturer of machine tools in China, has won an order from Detroit-based Ford Motor Company for five large-scale automatic press production lines at two of its factories, the company's president Zhang Zhigang announced on Dec. 29.

It is the first time in nearly 20 years that Ford Motor has bought complete sets of press equipment from a country other than Germany.

JIER will finish the turnkey project, namely delivering the five production lines to Ford Motor in a ready-to-use condition by 2013.

The U.S. automaker's order is the single largest export order that Chinese machine tool producers have ever received.

Among the five press production lines, which will reach top-grade international level, one will be installed at Ford's new factory in central United States, and it will be the factory's only press line.

The other four will be installed at the Ford River Rouge Complex in Detroit, the oldest factory of Ford Motor and a symbol of the U.S. automobile culture, to replace its existing press lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

sweetgrape said:


> Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order
> Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order - People's Daily Online
> JIER Machine Tool Group Company, a leading manufacturer of machine tools in China, has won an order from Detroit-based Ford Motor Company for five large-scale automatic press production lines at two of its factories, the company's president Zhang Zhigang announced on Dec. 29.
> 
> It is the first time in nearly 20 years that Ford Motor has bought complete sets of press equipment from a country other than Germany.
> 
> JIER will finish the turnkey project, namely delivering the five production lines to Ford Motor in a ready-to-use condition by 2013.
> 
> The U.S. automaker's order is the single largest export order that Chinese machine tool producers have ever received.
> 
> Among the five press production lines, which will reach top-grade international level, one will be installed at Ford's new factory in central United States, and it will be the factory's only press line.
> 
> The other four will be installed at the Ford River Rouge Complex in Detroit, the oldest factory of Ford Motor and a symbol of the U.S. automobile culture, to replace its existing press lines.


DAMN!!! Automobile machine tools industry is more high tech than the automobile manufacturing industry. Japanese, Germans and Americans used to dominate this. But now China is a real power to be reckoned with in this market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese producer JIER wins Ford's biggest export order*






JIER had previously exported 10 sets of large-scale automatic press production lines (as shown above) to SAAB in 2007.

Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order - People's Daily Online

"Chinese producer wins Ford's biggest export order
By Zhao Yongxin, Liu Chengyou (People's Daily)
15:12, December 31, 2011

JIER Machine Tool Group Company, a leading manufacturer of machine tools in China, has won an order from Detroit-based Ford Motor Company for five large-scale automatic press production lines at two of its factories, the company's president Zhang Zhigang announced on Dec. 29.

*It is the first time in nearly 20 years that Ford Motor has bought complete sets of press equipment from a country other than Germany.*

JIER will finish the turnkey project, namely delivering the five production lines to Ford Motor in a ready-to-use condition by 2013.

The U.S. automaker's order is the single largest export order that Chinese machine tool producers have ever received.

Among the five press production lines, which will reach top-grade international level, one will be installed at Ford's new factory in central United States, and it will be the factory's only press line.

The other four will be installed at the Ford River Rouge Complex in Detroit, the oldest factory of Ford Motor and a symbol of the U.S. automobile culture, to replace its existing press lines.

&#65288;Editor&#65306;&#38889;&#33678;&#33678;&#65289;"

Reference: JIER Machine Tool Group Co., Ltd.

[Note: Thank you to SweetGrape for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

HOLY ****! this is BIG news.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




Götterdämmerung;2520080 said:


> I think in terms of heavy industry, China has reached the top 5 spots. The others would be Germany, France, Japan and the US in that league. The question is how is the quality of Chinese heavy industry compared to the other top players?
> 
> Any Chinese forumer could enlighten me on that?



Seems like the old powers Britain and Russia have fallen far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


>


Look at how young these guys are! They are in their 30's! Our team is both strong and young. So they will get stronger with more experience. Western teams have more experience but they are older. So their performance will plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

below_freezing said:


> Seems like the old powers Britain and Russia have fallen far.



Britain has been de-industrialising since the end of WWII, Russia since the end of the USSR and Russian quality has always been inferior to German quality. One just needs to look at the facilities of a Russian facotry, they look messy and outdated, although Chinese factories are often still not as spotless as German factories, they are still far above Russian or even Indian factories.


----------



## no_name

China has come far since she first modernised. There was an anecdote where when China began to open up one foreign engineer was sent to evaluate the prospect of setting up car manufacturing in China. He was shocked to find a 1890 era Japan made milling machine still working.

Military sector is probably better but still far behind back then.


----------



## Martian2

*XAIC delivers 2,000th vertical tail to Boeing Company*





Xi'an Aircraft International Corporation (XAIC), a subsidiary of China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC), has delivered over 2,000 737NG (Next Generation) vertical tails to the Boeing Company.

XAIC delivers 2,000th vertical tail to Boeing Company

"XAIC delivers 2,000th vertical tail to Boeing Company
English.news.cn 2012-01-13 22:48:07

XI'AN, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- A company in northwest China's Shaanxi province has hailed a major milestone in its history of aircraft component production as a sign of its leading status in the market.

Xi'an Aircraft International Corporation (XAIC), a subsidiary of China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC), has turned over 2,000 737NG (Next Generation) vertical tails to the Boeing Company as of Friday.

*"It means that XAIC has mastered international advanced airplane components manufacture techniques and is becoming a strategic partner of aircraft enterprises known around the world," said Jiang Jianguo, XAIC president.*

The 737NG vertical tails are widely used by various kinds of airplanes, such as Boeing 737-700, 737-800 and 737-900.

*Currently, about two-thirds of the vertical tails of the operating Boeing 737 aircraft in the world were made by XAIC, said Jiang.*

XAIC signed its first production contract, for 1,500 vertical tails, with the Boeing Company in 1996.

XAIC has become the major supplier of some renowned aircraft manufacturers, and has turned over more than 8,000 aircraft components to Airbus, Bombardier and Alenia Aeronautica.

*XAIC also turned over the first 747-8 vertical tail to the Boeing Company Friday, marking a great breakthrough in production of tails for large aircraft.*

In recent years, the inland province of Shaanxi has beefed up its efforts in developing its aviation industry. Shaanxi is home to one of China's leading aircraft makers, AVIC Xi'an Aircraft Industry (Group) Corp.

Editor: yan"

[Note: Thank you to Polaris for the picture. Polaris' China Economy website has more interesting articles from the last four years and can be found at China Economy.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China's world-largest 18,500-ton oil-press machine

"*China's world-largest 18,500-ton oil-press machine*
November 3, 2011





China built the world's-largest oil-press machine that can generate 18,500 tons of force.

On June 28 2010, CITIC Heavy Machinery Company launched a new project for an 18,500-ton oil-press machine. The beam has been successfully put in place and the workers were busy with subsequent installation and debugging. This marks the world&#8217;s most-advanced 18,500-ton oil-press machine (via flat-dieforging), which was completely installed by CITIC.

As the biggest and most-advanced oil-press machine, the core components include 5.2m turntable bearings. Each bearing has a 3.4m outer diameter for ball-and-roller combination. The bearings can withstand the largest axial and radial loads. They are manufactured by Luoyang Heavy-Duty Bearing Co., Ltd. The bearings are subject to an all-around multilevel inspection to ensure top quality.

Having a ball-and-column composite structure, this bearing will support not only more axial force, but also radial force.

A 438-ton huge steel ingot was successfully forged by the 18,500-ton free-forging hydraulic oil press.

The new CITIC HIC project, with its 18,500-ton oil hydraulic press centrepiece, was completed on schedule; marking the establishment of an advanced heavy-equipment manufacturing system with a RMB3.9 billion investment from CITIC Heavy Industries.

At 6:36pm on May 22 2008, the advanced open-forging equipment (the 18,500-ton oil hydraulic press machine) was poured successfully. The weight of the upper beam was 520 tons. This heavy casting had a strict requirement on temperature, safety of equipment and team cooperation, and the process was complicated; since the pouring was very difficult. In the history of China's foundry industry, it is a miraculous achievement.

It has been reported that this world-largest oil hydraulic press is the core equipment of &#8220;New Heavy Machine Engineering&#8221;, which received an investment of 3.9 billion yuans from CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO., LTD. The equipment has a height of 20m, depth of 7.5m, and the whole machine weighs about 4,000 tons.





A 438-ton huge steel ingot was successfully forged by the 18,500-ton free-forging hydraulic oil press.

The annual production capacity of large forgings at CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO., LTD could reach 150,000 tons after this &#8220;giant&#8221; has been put into use.

One of the core components of this &#8220;giant&#8221; oil hydraulic press is support-bearing E8331-7P which was independently developed, designed and produced by Luoyang Heavy-duty Bearing Co., Ltd. It has also entered the operating phase and passed the quality & performance tests together with the oil hydraulic press. The support bearing has an outer diameter of &#934;3400mm and belongs to the rare single-row double-row cylindrical roller design with a single-row ball composite structure. At the same time, the application of LTZC E8331-7P bearing in this world-largest most-advanced &#8220;giant&#8221; oil hydraulic press fully proved the technical strength and advanced production technology of Luoyang Heavy-duty Bearing Co., Ltd. in China&#8217;s bearing technology.

*On Oct 10 2011, a 438-ton huge steel ingot was successfully forged by the 18,500-ton free-forging hydraulic oil press, the largest and most advanced forging press in the world. It proves China has reached the international advanced level for large-scale forging and pressing.*

The 438-ton steel ingot is the large forging piece provided for the 4,300 rolling mill of Xingcheng Special Steel Plant in Jiangxin, east China&#8217;s Jiangsu Province. A double vacuum smelting system has been used in the forging process and the interior quality of the forged piece strictly complies with the criteria from DANIELI assessment.

LTZC, Luoyang Heavy-Duty Bearing Co., Ltd., which was founded in 1992, is one of the largest bearing production bases in China. From industry to the military, Luoyang bearings play a decisive role. LTZC is now a subsidiary under CITIC HEAVY INDUSTRIES CO."

[Note: Thank you to SweetGrape for the newslink. I edited the article for ease of reading.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Rotor for 1,000MW ultra-supercritical Steam Turbine | China's Great Science and Technology

"*Rotor for 1,000MW Ultra-supercritical Steam Turbine*
November 9, 2011





China has already manufactured a 12% Chromium high-quality forged rotor for an 1,000MW USC (ultra-supercritical) steam turbine under high pressure. 

China&#8217;s strategy to meet its greenhouse gas commitment is to continue full steam ahead by converting its coal-fired power plant fleet from a conventional one to an ultra-supercritical one &#8212; a move that will decrease its energy intensity from coal-generated power by more than 20 percent.

A coal-fired power plant operates by boiling water to create a high-pressure steam that drives a turbine which produces electricity by moving an electrical wire through a magnetic field.

A conventional (or subcritical) plant typically operates at temperatures up to 1,050 degrees Fahrenheit and has an efficiency of between 33 and 39 percent. Operating a plant at higher temperatures and pressures can increase its efficiency, potentially lowering emissions of carbon dioxide (CO2) in the process.

A so-called supercritical plant operates at sufficiently high pressures and temperatures (between 1,000 and 1,075 degrees Fahrenheit) such that the water and steam become indistinguishable (the critical point of a liquid), allowing efficiency rates to reach 42 percent. An ultra-supercritical plant operates at temperatures of 1,075 degrees Fahrenheit and above and can achieve efficiencies of more than 42 percent.

China has jumped into the ultra-supercritical game with both feet. It is busy building supercritical and ultra-supercritical power plants at an astonishing rate &#8212; a whole lot faster, by the way, than we are here in the United States. And China&#8217;s ultra-supercritical power plant that went online in Yuhuan in 2006 reportedly holds the record as &#8220;the world&#8217;s cleanest, most efficient and most advanced ultra-supercritical units&#8221; with an efficiency of 46 percent.

Until now, the key high temperature equipment for supercritical and ultra-supercritical power units were mainly imported from foreign countries. China currently requires our national enterprises to domestically manufacture the key high temperature equipment. For making seamless tubes and large pipes, Chinese enterprises will be equipped with more 35MN, 60MN and one 350MN extrusion machines in the near future.

Large-scale castings for 1,000MW USC steam turbine already can be made in China. Large-scale forging have been also trial-produced. High-purity low alloy steel forging for low pressure rotor and 12% Cr high-quality forged rotor for 1,000MW USC steam turbine high pressure rotor are made in China."


----------



## Martian2

Shenguang-2 (Shenguang-II) super laser | China's Great Science and Technology

"*Shenguang-2 (Shenguang-II) super laser*
October 10, 2011





Shenguang-II super laser

The ultimate objective of inertial confinement fusion (ICF) research is to achieve the realization of controllable nuclear fusion, a kind of subatomic reactions, in which the union of lighter atomic nuclei forms heavier ones in company with the release of an enormous amount of energy; in hope of solving the increasingly urgent issue of energy shortage in human society. Acting as an important experimental platform for the short-term and mid-term ICF studies in China, the Shenguang (Divine Light)-&#8545; laser facility (SG-&#8545 is the largest facility ever developed in this country and listed among the few high-performance and huge-power solid-state laser drivers in the world today.

In an area as large as a football field, the newly developed &#8220;Shenguang (magic rays) II&#8221; super laser, which consists of over a hundred optical apparatuses, is able to emit gigantic energy equal to that of a global electricity network in a spark of one billionth of a second; creating a physical phenomenon which is likely to be found only at the centre of a nuclear explosion, the rim of a black hole, or inside a star.





Shenguang-II super laser

Situated at the Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the super laser, by sending out tremendous energy in a very short time, could create extreme pressure and high temperature to trigger a fusion reaction.

By providing extreme physical conditions, the laser is to be used in scientific experiments and is of great significance to basic research, hi-tech applications, and the development of new technology for national defence.

&#8220;Shenguang&#8221; has a promising prospect, an expert says, because nuclear fusion holds out the hope of clean energy in future years. By the middle of this century, scientists (as expected) would be able to use laser-produced fusion to turn rich deuterium and tritium in seawater into great and endless energy. Completion of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221; marks a step forward made by China towards obtaining energy from seawater.

With the successful development of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221;, China has positioned itself in the world forefront for laser studies. For the moment, such huge and precise optical equipment can only be made in a few countries such as the USA and Japan, and the general technological performance of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221; has entered the rank of the world Top 5.

In the research, development, test and physical experimental operation of the larger Shenguang-II devices, with the total output capacity of eight-route base-frequency laser (wavelength at 1,053nm) reaching 6kj/100ps. The remarkable progress made in the first laser fusion experiment conducted on Shenguang-II indicates that China has reached a new level in high-power laser physics and technology and in the theoretical research and experimental technology of laser-induced fusion."

----------

The Smithsonian/NASA Astrophysics Data System

"*Implosion of Cone-in-shell Target on Shenguang Laser Facilities*
Zhou, Weimin; Gu, Yuqiu; Shan, Lianqiang

_American Physical Society, 52nd Annual Meeting of the APS Division of Plasma Physics, November 8-12, 2010, abstract #UO5.002_

Experiments of indirectly driven implosion of cone-in-shell target for fast ignition have been carried out on Shenguang II and Sheguang III prototype laser facilities. Empty CD shells are imploded using 8 beams on both laser facilities. The neutron yield was measured by the scintillator detectors. 106&#732;107 neutrons were obtained in the experiments. On Shenguang II, the 9th beam was used to generate a Ti backlighter. The backlit image was measured via a X-ray framing camera with a time-gated resolution of 60 ps. On Shenguang III prototype, only self-emission of X-ray from the imploded shell was measured."

[Note: Detecting the emission of 106 to 107 neutrons is confirmation of fusion.]


----------



## oct605032048

*World crude steel output increases by 6.8% in 2011 and China makes the half output.*






World Steel Association - World crude steel output increases by 6.8% in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China domestically manufactures its own semiconductor wafer fabrication equipment*

China Semiconductor and PV Market Overview






China manufactures its own semiconductor wafer fabrication equipment. (Source: "China Domestic Fab Equipment Suppliers" 2008 June, Semi)

China&#8217;s 65nm large-tilt-angle ion implanter | China's Great Science and Technology

"*China's 65nm large-tilt-angle ion implanter*
November 3, 2011





Beijing Zhongkexin Electronics Equipment Co. Ltd. (ZKX) independently developed its 65nm resolution large-tilt-angle ion implanter for 300mm wafers.

On October 26 1010, the 300mm/65nm large tilt angle ion implanter officially enter SMIC (Beijing) to be tested in the first-class production line in China&#8217;s semiconductor industry. By now, 300mm/65nm large title angle ion implanter has successfully completed the basic technical tests, including beam stability, element analysis ability, metal contamination, particle contamination, ion implantation uniformity and dose stability; the interim test results has also won the full recognition from SMIC. Technical staff in SMIC said that based on the earlier test results, they fully believe that the home-made equipment will successfully pass the final tests.

300mm/65nm large tilt angle ion implanter developed independently by ZKX is the most advanced equipment in China&#8217;s IC manufacturing equipment industry.

By strong support of Ministry of Science and Technology of the People&#8217;s Republic of China, the People&#8217;s Government of Beijing Municipality and China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, Beijing Zhongkexin Electronics Equipment Co. Ltd. (ZKX) is built as a high-tech enterprise and a holding company owned by 48th Research Institute of CETC. It is located in Opto-mechatronics Industrial Base, Tongzhou Park, Zhongguancun Science Park of Beijing.

The company covers 117 acres of land and owns more than 200 technical staffs, including 12 research professors, 60 senior engineers. The fields are covered by microelectronics, physics, optical, mechanical, electrical and others. It is mainly specialized in R&D and manufacture of IC key equipment and test products such as ion implanter and rapid thermal process system, R&D and production of photovoltaic products such as silicon solar cells and PV modules. It also provides technical service of various ion implantation equipment such as maintenance, repair, renovation and providing the related spare parts.

The 8-inch and 12-inch ion implanter and other semiconductor equipment have been sold in batches. Solar cell production line built by our own technologies and equipment has achieved large scale production and the products have been sold in the domestic market and overseas market."

----------

(To save you the trouble of looking at the former page, I have mirrored my last two posts here.)

Rotor for 1,000MW ultra-supercritical Steam Turbine | China's Great Science and Technology

"*Rotor for 1,000MW Ultra-supercritical Steam Turbine*
November 9, 2011





China has already manufactured a 12% Chromium high-quality forged rotor for an 1,000MW USC (ultra-supercritical) steam turbine under high pressure. 

China&#8217;s strategy to meet its greenhouse gas commitment is to continue full steam ahead by converting its coal-fired power plant fleet from a conventional one to an ultra-supercritical one &#8212; a move that will decrease its energy intensity from coal-generated power by more than 20 percent.

A coal-fired power plant operates by boiling water to create a high-pressure steam that drives a turbine which produces electricity by moving an electrical wire through a magnetic field.

A conventional (or subcritical) plant typically operates at temperatures up to 1,050 degrees Fahrenheit and has an efficiency of between 33 and 39 percent. Operating a plant at higher temperatures and pressures can increase its efficiency, potentially lowering emissions of carbon dioxide (CO2) in the process.

A so-called supercritical plant operates at sufficiently high pressures and temperatures (between 1,000 and 1,075 degrees Fahrenheit) such that the water and steam become indistinguishable (the critical point of a liquid), allowing efficiency rates to reach 42 percent. An ultra-supercritical plant operates at temperatures of 1,075 degrees Fahrenheit and above and can achieve efficiencies of more than 42 percent.

China has jumped into the ultra-supercritical game with both feet. It is busy building supercritical and ultra-supercritical power plants at an astonishing rate &#8212; a whole lot faster, by the way, than we are here in the United States. And China&#8217;s ultra-supercritical power plant that went online in Yuhuan in 2006 reportedly holds the record as &#8220;the world&#8217;s cleanest, most efficient and most advanced ultra-supercritical units&#8221; with an efficiency of 46 percent.

Until now, the key high temperature equipment for supercritical and ultra-supercritical power units were mainly imported from foreign countries. China currently requires our national enterprises to domestically manufacture the key high temperature equipment. For making seamless tubes and large pipes, Chinese enterprises will be equipped with more 35MN, 60MN and one 350MN extrusion machines in the near future.

Large-scale castings for 1,000MW USC steam turbine already can be made in China. Large-scale forging have been also trial-produced. High-purity low alloy steel forging for low pressure rotor and 12% Cr high-quality forged rotor for 1,000MW USC steam turbine high pressure rotor are made in China."

-----

Shenguang-2 (Shenguang-II) super laser | China's Great Science and Technology

"*Shenguang-2 (Shenguang-II) super laser*
October 10, 2011





Shenguang-II super laser

The ultimate objective of inertial confinement fusion (ICF) research is to achieve the realization of controllable nuclear fusion, a kind of subatomic reactions, in which the union of lighter atomic nuclei forms heavier ones in company with the release of an enormous amount of energy; in hope of solving the increasingly urgent issue of energy shortage in human society. Acting as an important experimental platform for the short-term and mid-term ICF studies in China, the Shenguang (Divine Light)-&#8545; laser facility (SG-&#8545 is the largest facility ever developed in this country and listed among the few high-performance and huge-power solid-state laser drivers in the world today.

In an area as large as a football field, the newly developed &#8220;Shenguang (magic rays) II&#8221; super laser, which consists of over a hundred optical apparatuses, is able to emit gigantic energy equal to that of a global electricity network in a spark of one billionth of a second; creating a physical phenomenon which is likely to be found only at the centre of a nuclear explosion, the rim of a black hole, or inside a star.





Shenguang-II super laser

Situated at the Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the super laser, by sending out tremendous energy in a very short time, could create extreme pressure and high temperature to trigger a fusion reaction.

By providing extreme physical conditions, the laser is to be used in scientific experiments and is of great significance to basic research, hi-tech applications, and the development of new technology for national defence.

&#8220;Shenguang&#8221; has a promising prospect, an expert says, because nuclear fusion holds out the hope of clean energy in future years. By the middle of this century, scientists (as expected) would be able to use laser-produced fusion to turn rich deuterium and tritium in seawater into great and endless energy. Completion of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221; marks a step forward made by China towards obtaining energy from seawater.

With the successful development of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221;, China has positioned itself in the world forefront for laser studies. For the moment, such huge and precise optical equipment can only be made in a few countries such as the USA and Japan, and the general technological performance of &#8220;Shenguang II&#8221; has entered the rank of the world Top 5.

In the research, development, test and physical experimental operation of the larger Shenguang-II devices, with the total output capacity of eight-route base-frequency laser (wavelength at 1,053nm) reaching 6kj/100ps. The remarkable progress made in the first laser fusion experiment conducted on Shenguang-II indicates that China has reached a new level in high-power laser physics and technology and in the theoretical research and experimental technology of laser-induced fusion."

----------

The Smithsonian/NASA Astrophysics Data System

"*Implosion of Cone-in-shell Target on Shenguang Laser Facilities*
Zhou, Weimin; Gu, Yuqiu; Shan, Lianqiang

_American Physical Society, 52nd Annual Meeting of the APS Division of Plasma Physics, November 8-12, 2010, abstract #UO5.002_

Experiments of indirectly driven implosion of cone-in-shell target for fast ignition have been carried out on Shenguang II and Sheguang III prototype laser facilities. Empty CD shells are imploded using 8 beams on both laser facilities. The neutron yield was measured by the scintillator detectors. 106&#732;107 neutrons were obtained in the experiments. On Shenguang II, the 9th beam was used to generate a Ti backlighter. The backlit image was measured via a X-ray framing camera with a time-gated resolution of 60 ps. On Shenguang III prototype, only self-emission of X-ray from the imploded shell was measured."

[Note: Detecting the emission of 106 to 107 neutrons is confirmation of fusion.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

SinoChallenger said:


> Oh wow, wiki has China's 2010 GDP as $5.93 trillion and estimated 2011 GDP at $6.99 trillion. Now we find it is actually $7.47 trillion, which is 20% more than the 2010 GDP number (20% GDP growth? ) and 6% more than the estimated 2011 GDP number.



I had also calculated Chinas GDP for 2011 at about $7.3tn just a week before. I even found many Western journalists having very poor knowledge in economics who think GDP of China may not exceed to that of US till 2020 in real term. Please check my previous posts, I just calculated on this forum few days before that GDP of China on real term/ exchange rate term would exceed USs GDP by 2015 if they may maintain their growth rate of 8.5%, inflation 5% and Yuan appreciation of 7% to 8% per year similar to 2011, considering GDP at $7.47tn in 2011. Now I just cant wait for 2015 when China will have become the biggest economy of the world. I would love to welcome China as the largest/ dominating economy of the world      

And the main +ve thing I find that at around $1.7tn export of China in 2011, their export to GDP ratio now drop to 23% only, far less than 41% in 2007. And if world may not face any sudden recession in 2012, hopefully, GDP of China would be around $9.2tn by 2012, while considering 8.5% GDP growth and 8% appreciation of Yuan with around 5% inflation. this way by 2012, export to GDP ratio of China will come below to even 20% making china very less dependent on export. China is now Role Model for the country like India/ Turkey/ Brazil/ South Africa etc. we expect success story of China will finally result in a prosperous and stable world

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasmussen

China's mutual funds lose $19.5 billion in Q4 2011: report | Reuters


----------



## Martian2

King Orange: World's Largest Oranges Successfully Bred in Taiwan

"*King Orange: World's Largest Oranges Successfully Bred in Taiwan*
by Steve Levenstein | InventorSpot.com
January 28, 2012






It's good to be the king... the *King Orange*, that is. A new, supersized hybrid orange developed at Taiwan's Agricultural Research Institute is not only the world's largest, it also offers majestic overtones of sweet and sour citrus flavor.

Huang Ah-hsien has enjoyed a long and productive career at the Agricultural Research Institute in Taiwan; colleagues and students have dubbed him the _&#8220;God of Citrus&#8221;_ due to his success in creating 170 different types of citrus fruit during his 20+ year tenure at the Institute.






With retirement approaching, however, Huang wanted to go out with a bang and it seems he'll get his wish. In a serendipitous twist of fate, Huang's 15-year-long quest to breed a new type of orange has come to fruition. Hail &#8220;*The King*&#8221;, a supersized orange that weighs 0.6kg (1.32 lb) and measures 10.5cm (4.2 inches) in diameter: about the size of an average person's face!

Though Huang is understandably protective of his methodology, he has revealed that the King Orange is the result of a carefully managed hybridization of selected American and Japanese oranges.

Hybrids are nothing new when it comes to oranges, by the way, as botanists generally believe the first true oranges originated several thousand years ago when ancient Chinese farmers hybridized a Mandarin orange and a Pomelo.

Size isn't everything, of course, and when it comes to oranges taste is the true barometer of success. The King Orange passes the taste test too, according to the director of Agricultural Research Institute. Reports indicate the King Orange is both sweet and sour, and as such is a symbol of good fortune for the Chinese New Year. _(via Want China Times and Taiwan Today)_"


----------



## Martian2

AFP: China's Yu breaks 500m sprint world record

"*China's Yu breaks 500m sprint world record*
(AFP)  4 hours ago





China's speed skater Yu Jing skates to a world record (AFP, Dave Buston)

CALGARY, Canada  China's Yu Jing broke the 500 metre world record at the World Sprint Speed Skating Championships on Saturday.

The 26-year-old, who competed for China at the 2010 Vancouver Olympics, clocked 36.94 seconds at the Olympic Oval facility to become the first woman to break the 37-second barrier.

The previous world record of 37.0sec was set in December of 2009 at Salt Lake City by Germany's Jenny Wolf.

It was the second world record in as many days here, after Canadian Christine Nesbitt broke the 1,000m world record on Saturday.

Yu earned the sprint world title at the end of the weekend's four races with a total of 148.610 points, just edging defending champion Nesbitt who finished with 148.630 points.

China's Zhang Hong was third with 149.700 points.

On the men's side, South Korea's two-time sprint world champion Lee Kyou-hyuk was dethroned by Stefan Groothuis of the Netherlands.

The Dutch skater emerged from the four races with a total of 136.820 points with Lee second on 137.000. South Korea's Mo Tae-bum was third.

Two other speed skating world championships are on the slate for 2012 -- the all-around worlds at Moscow February 18-19 and the distance worlds at Heerenveen in the Netherlands March 22-25."


----------



## sweetgrape

there are a chart that made by a master of a private website. If you 

don't know English, First, read this:
&#24180;&#20221;&#65306;Year, &#20013;&#22269;&#65306;China, &#32654;&#22269;&#65306;USA, &#21517;&#20041;GDP&#65288;&#20159;&#32654;&#20803;&#65289;&#65306;nominal GDP( 100 

milion dollar), &#32654;&#20803;&#21517;&#20041;&#22686;&#38271;&#29575;&#65288;%)&#65306;Nominal growth rate in terms of 

Dollar(%), &#26412;&#24065;&#23454;&#38469;&#22686;&#38271;&#29575;(%)&#65306;Actual growth rate in terms of domestic 

currency(%), &#32654;&#20803;GDP&#22686;&#37327;&#65288;&#20159;&#32654;&#20803;&#65289;&#65306;GDP increment in terms of Dollar

(100 million), &#20154;&#22343;&#21517;&#20041;GDP&#65288;&#32654;&#20803;&#65289;&#65306;Nominal GDP per capita(Dollar), &#27719;

&#29575;&#65306;exchange rate, &#20013;&#32654;&#27604;&#37325;&#65288;&#32654;&#22269;=100&#65289;&#65306;The number represent for China 

(Set USA as 100), &#24635;&#37327;&#65306;GDP, &#22686;&#37327;&#65306;Increment of GDP, &#20154;&#22343;&#65306;GDP per 

capita. &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;Info sourse, &#32654;&#22269;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#32463;&#27982;&#20998;&#26512;&#23616;&#65306;BEA, &#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#65306;

National Bureau of Statistics of China, &#21046;&#20316;&#65306;&#21271;&#28023;&#23621;,




Hope Somebody like it.

Sorry, I want to post a picture that show the date of GDP of USA and china, But the access is unusable!

So If you are interesting in it, please browsing the website:http://hi.baidu.com/notheal/blog/item/7b8f3d6d7b665de542169479.html

In the website, The master is very good at economy date, he always like collecting the date, then make the chart, and some comments is also professional. The GDP had been calculated by this website, very accuracy is high, even much better some so called organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Shanghai is one of China's many mega-cities. (Photo: Reuters)

You will notice he is standing on a transparent floor section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*China Communications Construction cuts IPO size by 75%*

China Communications Construction Company has become the latest firm to alter its share sale plans in the wake of volatile stock markets.

China's biggest port builder has cut the size of its Initial Public Offering (IPO) in Shanghai by 75%.

The state-owned firm is now looking to raise 5bn yuan ($791m; £502m), down from its initial target of 20bn yuan.

Chinese stock markets fell more than 20% last year forcing many firms to delay their proposed share sales.

The firm is already listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. Its shares were down more than 5% on the Hang Seng index.
Multiple reasons

While stock market volatility has played a role, analysts said other factors may have also forced the company to rethink its strategy, including the availability of extra funding from other sources.

"It could mean they are getting more financing from within the Chinese banking system," Tony Nash of IHS told the BBC.

China reduced the reserve ratio requirement for banks to 21% from a record high of 21.5% in December last year, cutting the limit on the amount of cash the country's banks have to hold in reserve in a bid to encourage more lending.

At the same time, analysts said the threat of slowdown in the Chinese economy may have also played a part.

"They may have also brought down their expansion expectations based on the global economic situation," Mr Nash added.

The Chinese economy grew at its slowest pace in almost two years in the October to December quarter and analysts have warned that growth may slow further in the short term.

BBC News - China Communications Construction cuts IPO size by 75%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*China loses WTO appeal over raw materials exports*

The World Trade Organisation's appeals body has upheld a ruling that China restricted exports of certain raw materials to protect its domestic manufacturers.

China had appealed a WTO ruling in July that it broke global trade rules.

The US, Europe, and Mexico argued that China's export block on such things as magnesium and bauxite drove up prices.

But China had argued that its export limits on nine raw materials were needed to protect the environment.

In a statement the appeals body said China must now "bring its export duty and export quota measures into conformity with its WTO obligations".

The issue has caused tension between China and some of its major trading partners.

In a statement, US Trade Representative Ron Kirk called the ruling "a tremendous victory for the US... particularly its manufacturers and workers".

While the case requires China to comply, the EU "continues to be deeply troubled by China's use of export restrictions'' for other rare earth and industrial raw materials, the European Commission said in a statement.

But China's WTO mission in Geneva said it "deeply regrets'' that the appeals body upheld major parts of the earlier ruling's conclusions.

However, China said it would abide by the organisation's findings.

BBC News - China loses WTO appeal over raw materials exports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Abhishek_ said:


> *China loses WTO appeal over raw materials exports*
> 
> The World Trade Organisation's appeals body has upheld a ruling that China restricted exports of certain raw materials to protect its domestic manufacturers.
> 
> China had appealed a WTO ruling in July that it broke global trade rules.
> 
> The US, Europe, and Mexico argued that China's export block on such things as magnesium and bauxite drove up prices.
> 
> But China had argued that its export limits on nine raw materials were needed to protect the environment.
> 
> In a statement the appeals body said China must now "bring its export duty and export quota measures into conformity with its WTO obligations".
> 
> The issue has caused tension between China and some of its major trading partners.
> 
> In a statement, US Trade Representative Ron Kirk called the ruling "a tremendous victory for the US... particularly its manufacturers and workers".
> 
> While the case requires China to comply, the EU "continues to be deeply troubled by China's use of export restrictions'' for other rare earth and industrial raw materials, the European Commission said in a statement.
> 
> But China's WTO mission in Geneva said it "deeply regrets'' that the appeals body upheld major parts of the earlier ruling's conclusions.
> 
> However, China said it would abide by the organisation's findings.
> 
> BBC News - China loses WTO appeal over raw materials exports


You indian and many western always threaten that boycott Chinese goods to let china collapse, But why now you hope china export more source to the world? We know what your indian and western think, and we don't feel shameful about the restriction of raw materials exports. Maybe you win in WTO, But not means you can get the raw materials from china, We have the other ways of getting through it, just like, we hope lift the sanction of high tech on china, But USA and EU don't, You can, why can't we do it to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

*River pollution sparks panic water buying in China city*

Residents in Liuzhou city in southern China have been emptying supermarket shelves of bottled water in panic buying sparked by river pollutants.

Authorities found excessive levels of cadmium dumped into Longjiang River in Hechi City of the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region last week, state news agency Xinhua reported.

A mining company, Jinhe Mining Co, was found responsible, officials said.

Liuzhou city is located at the lower end of the river.

Official tests of the water at a nearby hydropower station on Wednesday found excessive levels of cadmium three times the accepted limit, said Chinese media reports.

The tests were conducted after fish kept in cages at another hydropower station at the upper reaches of the river were found dead on 15 January.

Cadmium, commonly found in industrial usage such as production of batteries, is a carcinogen which can damage the kidneys, bones and respiratory system.

Over the past week, the local fire department has been putting neutralisers into the river in an attempt to treat the contamination.

Water sample test results are being updated in local media and local authorities say measures have been taken to ensure a steady supply and price of bottled water.

Guangxi was China's largest coal importing region in 2011 - fuelled by the demands of local industry. 

BBC News - River pollution sparks panic water buying in China city


----------



## davidson

BEIJING, 2012 (Xinhua) -- China's Ministry of Finance said on Friday that the nation's fiscal revenue grew 24.8 percent year-on-year to hit a record high of 10.37 trillion yuan (1.64 trillion U.S. dollars) in 2011.


*Revenues (most recent) by country*

Trillion

1. United States = 2.09 
2. China = 1.64 
3. Japan = 1.63
4. Germany = 1.39
5. France = 1.24
6. Italy = 0.94
7. United Kingdom = 0.92
8. Canada =0.6
9. Spain = 0.51
10. Brazil =0.46


#22. India = 0.17


China's 2011 fiscal revenue up 24.8% to 10 trillion yuan

Budget revenues statistics - countries compared

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------

*List of countries by current account balance (Surplus & Deficit)*

*Rank *

1. China = +305 billion
2. Germany +188 billion
3. Japan = +166 billion
4. Russia = +71 billion
5. Noway = +60 billion


#187. India = -51 
#188. France = -54 
#189. United Kingdom = -56 
#190. Spain = -63 
#191. Italy = -67 
#192. United States = -470 billion 


List of sovereign states by current account balance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*The Economist: India is decades behind China*

Comparing India and China: Chasing the dragon | The Economist

Comparing India and China
Chasing the dragon
Oct 3rd 2011, 15:26 by The Economist online

*How the Asian superpowers compare on various measures of development*

IN THE recent Singapore Grand Prix, a car belonging to the Force India team reached the finish line just 111 seconds after the leader. Todays chart uses a stopwatch to compare Indias progress in development against another pace-setter, China. The chart shows the number of years that have elapsed since China passed the development milestones that India has now reached. Indias income per head, for example, was about $3,200 in 2009 (holding purchasing power constant across time and between countries). China reached that level of development nine years ago. The lag in social progress is much longer. A childs odds of surviving past their fifth birthday are as bad in India today as they were in China in the 1970s. Moreover, the chart does not necessarily imply that India in nine years time will be as rich as China is today. That is because China grew faster in the last nine years than India is likely to grow over the next nine. We stopped the clock at $3200 per head. But China did not stop racing ahead.






[Note: Thank you to Chinese-Dragon for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*India can't get past Great Wall of Chinese patents*

The laws on intellectual property have been greatly strengthened in the last twenty years. Aside from the lack of a strong Indian scientific base and lack of a trade surplus to subsidize new industries, India will be confronted with a Great Wall of Chinese patents.

In the last ten years, Huawei alone has "filed 40,000 patent applications." In our lifetime, India will never be able to compete in industries dominated by China.

----------





Huawei, the world's second-largest telecom manufacturer

Huawei Spent $3.76 Billion on Research Last Year, Ren Says - Bloomberg

"*Huawei Spent $3.76 Billion on Research Last Year, Ren Says*
By Bloomberg News - Feb 3, 2012 5:08 AM ET

Huawei Technologies Co., Chinas largest maker of phone equipment, said it spent $3.76 billion on research and development last year to boost its competitiveness in the global market.

The company has invested a total of $15 billion in research over the past 10 years, which allowed the company to file *40,000 patent applications*, Ren Zhengfei, chief executive officer of the Shenzhen-based company, said in a speech to the European Competition Forum. His prepared remarks were supplied by the company.

Huawei is spending on research and development to aid its expansion beyond sales of phone-network equipment into cloud computing and mobile devices including tablet computers and smartphones. The products will help the company more than triple sales from 2010s level to about $100 billion in the next five to 10 years, the company said in April.

Driven by competition, we have to continuously improve, Ren said in the speech. A company that cannot continuously improve and innovate through fair competition in its home market can hardly be globally competitive.

Huawei has also paid more than $1.2 billion to license technology from others, an amount Ren said is unprecedented among Chinese companies.

Sales were 185.2 billion yuan ($29 billion) in 2010, fueled by growth in overseas revenue, the company said in its annual report. Sales from outside China climbed to 65 percent of the total from 60 percent in 2009, according to the report.

To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Bloomberg News in Shanghai at emailtv@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Michael Tighe at mtighe4@bloomberg.net"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao called for better protection for the land rights of farmers during a visit to southern Guangdong province, where a reformist leader has grabbed national attention by defusing a violent land dispute with a ground-breaking experiment in local democracy.

Mr. Wen didn't mention the events in the village of Wukan, but the timing of his commentsand the fact that he made them in Guangdongappeared to be significant, coming just days after villagers there held the first stage of elections in choosing a new village governing committee.

"What is the widespread problem right now?" Mr. Wen asked in a meeting on Saturday, according to the state-run Xinhua news agency. "It's the arbitrary seizure of peasants' land, and the peasants have complaints, so much so that it's triggering mass incidents."

The comments, reported on Sunday, appeared to be a signal of support for Guangdong's provincial party secretary, Wang Yang. Mr. Wang, who is widely viewed as among the most liberal of China's top leadership, has embarked on a risky campaign to reduce official rural corruption by making significant concessions to protesting villagers, and allowing former protest leaders in Wukan to take up key posts in the village government.

In prosperous Guangdong, one of the world's most important manufacturing and export centers, and elsewhere in China, farmers' land is being seized by local authorities and sold to develop shopping malls, luxury homes and golf courses.

Mr. Wen has emerged as the government's most outspoken voice on protecting land rights, though his efforts appear to have been largely ineffective. Mr. Wen is expected to retire as part of a leadership transition beginning late this year, and analysts say it is unlikely he will be able to make much progress in fighting deep-seated local land corruption before then.

Mr. Wang is vying for a spot on China's all-powerful Politburo Standing Committee in a leadership transition later this year. Some analysts say Mr. Wang's political fate is tied in some degree to the success of grass-roots democracy in Wukan. The case has galvanized national attention, and has been widely debated on China's popular social networking sites in recent weeks.

Analysts say Mr. Wang's model in Wukan likely faces resistance elsewhere in China among local leaders who fear unhappy residents across China will be emboldened by the apparent victory of Wukan's villagers.

Protests in Wukan began in September, and centered on alleged land grabs by local officials. They escalated dramatically in December after a protest leader, Xue Jinbo, died while in police custody. The protests only subsided after Mr. Wang sent one of his top lieutenants to the village to make concessions to protest leaders

Residents will elect a new village committee in March, in what analysts say will be a major test of Guangdong authorities' willingness to allow Wukan villagers to elect village leaders who once deeply opposed the local government. Villages across China hold elections, though they are usually tightly controlled by the Communist Party and susceptible to local corruption. Former protest leader Lin Zuluan was appointed as the village's new party chief last month.


----------



## sweetgrape

China
China's Sany to acquire German Putzmeister





2012-01-29&#8211;(cited from ft.com and by Chris Bryant) &#8212; China has laid claim to a pillar of German industry after Sany Heavy Industry, the country&#8217;s largest construction equipment group, said it would acquire Putzmeister, a Mittelstand company that makes high-tech concrete pumps.

The deal is among the largest in which a Chinese company acquires one of the family-owned, niche-focused, German engineering groups &#8211; the backbone of the German economy. The term Mittelstand covers Germany&#8217;s legion of small and medium-sized family groups.

Sany Heavy Industry, whose chairman is China&#8217;s richest man, and Citic PE Advisors, a Chinese private equity company, will acquire all of Putzmeister, with Citic retaining a minority shareholding. The parties declined to disclose a transaction price but people close to the deal said its value was somewhere in the region of &#8364;500m.

The Mittelstand&#8217;s engineering prowess and strong brands are highly attractive to potential foreign suitors but tight family control has been a barrier to widespread Chinese takeovers in Germany.

The bid could herald a new era of Chinese dealmaking in Europe as Chinese companies look to &#8220;go global&#8221; and reduce their exposure to their domestic economy. Zoomlion, Sany&#8217;s Chinese rival, bought Italy&#8217;s concrete pumps maker Cifa in 2009.

Other German Mittelstand companies now in Chinese hands include Waldrich Coburg, a maker of milling machines, and Dürrkopp Adler, a maker of sewing machines.

&#8220;There will be surprise that a former star of the German economy and a hidden champion has been taken over by the Chinese. It&#8217;s a wake-up call,&#8221; said Hermann Simon, chairman of Simon-Kucher & Partners, a German consultancy.

&#8220;There is still a perception that Chinese companies produce only cheap wares. Sany is different &#8211; they are the vanguard of new Chinese competition.&#8221;

In 2009 Sany Heavy Industry, which makes a wide range of machinery from excavators to mobile cranes, overtook Putzmeister as the world&#8217;s largest concrete pumps manufacturer by sales. The Shanghai-listed company &#8211; often referred to as China&#8217;s Caterpillar &#8211; wants to build a global Chinese construction equipment brand and already has plants in the US, Brazil, India and Germany.

But most of its sales are still at home where government measures have cooled the real estate market and reduced demand for construction equipment. In Europe, Sany has until now lacked a large sales and service network and established brand name.

Last year Sany opened a greenfield &#8364;100m research and development plant near Cologne &#8211; the biggest Chinese corporate investment in Europe &#8211; explaining that if it wanted to become a world-class company it needed to reach the best global manufacturing and engineering talent.

Putzmeister, based near Stuttgart, has about 3,000 employees. Revenues reached a record &#8364;1bn in 2007 but fell by about half during 2008 and 2009, leading to hundreds of job cuts.

Although the company has returned to growth and profitability, revenues last year were about &#8364;570m.

A person close to the deal said Karl Schlecht, 79, the company&#8217;s founder, had had trouble finding a successor and had therefore sought an investor.

Putzmeister&#8217;s truck-mounted boom pumps &#8211; normally used to pour concrete for new bridges or high-rise buildings &#8211; were used to help cool the Fukushima nuclear reactor. Putzmeister pumps were also used in the construction of Burj Khalifa, the world&#8217;s tallest building.

Putzmeister&#8217;s headquarters is set to become Sany&#8217;s global non-Chinese centre for concrete equipment and will have a high degree of autonomy, the parties said. Say will continue to focus on the Chinese market.

Liang Wengen, Sany&#8217;s chairman, said: &#8220;With this merger, Putzmeister and Sany will create a new and global market leader for concrete pumps.&#8221;

Mr Schlecht said: &#8220;This merger is a global showcase transaction. Say is one of the few large Chinese conglomerates which is personally operated by the founder, who is also the majority shareholder.

&#8220;[Liang Wengen] not only shares our entrepreneurial spirit, but also Putzmeister&#8217;s vision and corporate values.&#8221;

The transaction is subject to approval by regulatory authorities. Morgan Stanley advised Putzmeister.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

China publishes world highest-resolution Lunar photo | China's Great Science and Technology
China publishes world highest-resolution lunar photo




2012-02-07 &#8212; China on Monday published a full coverage map of the moon, as well as several high-resolution images of the celestial body, captured by the country&#8217;s second moon orbiter, the Chang&#8217;e-2.

The map and images, released by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND), are the highest-resolution photos of the entirety of the moon&#8217;s surface to be published thus far, said Liu Dongkui, deputy chief commander of China&#8217;s lunar probe project.

The images were photographed by a charge-coupled device (CCD) stereo camera on the Chang&#8217;e-2 from heights of 100 km and 15 km over the lunar surface between October 2010 and May 2011, according to a statement from SASTIND.

The resolution of the images obtained from Chang&#8217;e-2 is 17 times greater than those taken by the its predecessor, the Chang&#8217;e-1.

If there were airports and harbors on the moon, the Chang&#8217;e-1 could simply identify them, while the Chang&#8217;e-2 would be able to detect planes or ships inside of them, said Tong Qingxi, an academic from the Institute of Remote Sensing Applications under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The scientists also spotted traces of the previous Apollo mission in the images, said Yan Jun, chief application scientist for China&#8217;s lunar exploration project.

Several countries, including the United States, have obtained lunar images with higher resolution, but have not published full-coverage images of the moon with a resolution of seven meters or greater, as China has done, Tong said.

Scientists have made adjustments to the original data to more accurately reflect the topographic and geomorphologic features of the moon, the SASTIND statement said.

Chang&#8217;e-2, named after a legendary Chinese moon goddess, was launched on Oct. 1, 2010.

In November 2010, Premier Wen Jiabao unveiled an image taken by the satellite of the moon&#8217;s Sinus Iridum, or Bay of Rainbows, an area where the future Chang&#8217;e-3 moon probe may land.

The launch of the Chang&#8217;e-3 is scheduled for 2013, marking the first time for a Chinese spacecraft to land on the surface of an extraterrestrial body.

The photos of the possible landing site, combined with China&#8217;s complete moon map, will provide basic data for the country&#8217;s future moon landing missions, Tong said.

The images will also help scientists to understand the moon&#8217;s geological structure, as well as give them information about the concentration and distribution of matter on the moon&#8217;s surface, Yan said.

The satellite is currently orbiting the moon&#8217;s second Lagrange Point (L2), located more than 1.5 million km away from Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

China to carry second stage of its 4G communication technology trial | China's Great Science and Technology
China to carry second stage of its 4G communication technology trial




2012-02-02 &#8212; The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) approved Thursday the second stage of a trial for the nation&#8217;s fourth-generation (4G) technology &#8212; TD-LTE.

During the trial&#8217;s second phase, the focus will be testing system equipment based on 3GPP&#8217;s R9 specification and multi-mode chipsets that support a comprehensive range of telecommunication and data communication standards, according to the MIIT.

China is the major promotor of the TD-LTE standard and is also a major owner of the standard&#8217;s core patents. As China&#8217;s largest wireless service provider, China Mobile has been pushing for TD-LTE, or &#8220;Time Division-Long Term Evolution,&#8221; to become a globally accepted standard.

TD-LTE can substantially lower bandwidth costs and allow faster broadband wireless services than the current 3G network.

3GPP is a collaboration between groups of telecommunications associations with the initial scope to make a globally applicable 3G mobile phone system specification.

Huang Xiaoqing, who heads China Mobile&#8217;s telecommunications research institute, said that during the trial period, more emphasis will be given to network quality and user experiences. Meanwhile, the TD-LTE network is expected to extend to nearly 20,000 base stations during the second stage.

Huang revealed that the government is expected to roll out some new policies during the second stage of the trial, however, he did not provide further details.

Development of TD-LTE technology, initiated and led by China, has become one of the three major 4G standards that also include the U.S.-led WiMAX and LTE FDD in Europe.

Huang said that TD-LTE has been widely recognized by telecommunication equipment makers and operators. So far, 33 TD-LTE trial networks have been built in North America, Europe, and Asia. Mobily, a leading mobile operator in Saudi Arabia and Japan&#8217;s Softbank have even officially started commercial use of TD-LTE networks.

Zeng Xuezhong, senior vice president of ZTE, a leading global provider of telecommunications equipment and network solutions, said as of the end of November, the company has cooperated with 29 telecommunication operators in constructing TD-LTE networks around the world, among which seven companies have launched the commercial use of the network.

&#8220;The bandwidth cost of the TD-LTE is only one tenth of that with the LTE-FDD, which means an important opportunity to develop TD-LTE,&#8221; Zeng said.

During the Consumer Electronics Show held at the beginning of this year in Las Vegas, major chipmakers, cell phone makers, and wireless service providers agreed on building a global industrial chain for TD-LTE in efforts to push forward the development of mobile Internet.

However, some device manufacturers and operators said that China still has not drawn a clear timetable for the commercialization of TD-LTE, which might cause TD-LTE to fall behind other 4G standards in being taken up.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

China gifts a great conference center to African Union | China's Great Science and Technology
China gifts a great conference center to African Union




2012-01-29 &#8212; The African Union (AU) on Saturday afternoon unveiled the China-funded conference center at its headquarters in Addis Ababa, the capital of Ethiopia.

The occasion marks the friendly ties between Africa and China on the one hand and the African solidarity across the continent on the other, Jean Ping, president of the African Union Commission, declared at the inauguration ceremony.

The high-rise project consists of two main buildings, including a tower housing offices with a capacity of 700 and a conference center equipped with facilities for top-level meetings.

The grand hall of the conference boasts a capacity of 2,500, while another meeting hall accommodates 700.

In addition, the complex has three VIP salons, four 113-seat meeting halls, eight halls for bilateral meetings, 31 committee meeting rooms each having 25 to 30 seats, one multipurpose hall having 500 seats and capable of receiving 1,000 people, one amphitheater of 1,000 seats and a commercial center.

Outside the complex are beautiful gardens of plants, flowers and local species of trees.

&#8220;We also run a garden of the Union, where each head of state and government or head of the delegation will plant a tree to signify the preservation of an healthy and clean environment,&#8221; Jean Ping said.

A garden of &#8220;Tai Hu Shi&#8221;, a kind of stone of celebrity in China, is put up to symbolize the friendship between Africa and China. In the southern extreme of the new AU conference center is a helicopter pad for air services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan Today

"*ITRI unveils lightweight, wide-beam LED bulb*
Publication Date&#65306; 02/01/2012
Source&#65306; Taiwan Today




Hsinchu-based ITRI discloses its latest innovation, a wide-beam LED light bulb, on Jan. 31st. (Courtesy of ITRI)

The Industrial Technology Research Institute announced on Jan. 31st that it has developed a lightweight LED, or light-emitting diode, bulb with a wide-beam angle of 330 degrees.

ITRI said it believes there is a huge market potential for LED light bulbs; forecasting that sales of the newer and more energy-efficient light bulb will overtake those of traditional incandescent light bulbs for the first time in Japan this year.

Major international players, such as Netherlands-based Royal Philips Electronics N.V., have recently been focusing much effort on increasing the beam angle of LED light bulbs, whose narrower beam is one of their main disadvantages when compared to traditional light bulbs, according to ITRI.

ITRIs breakthrough addresses this disadvantage and is expected to be a game changer by boosting the international competitiveness of Taiwans LED industry, the institute stated.

*Weighing less than 100 grams, the newly developed LED light bulb is just half the weight of current LED versions on the market. Furthermore, the plastic bulb is less easily breakable*, more flexible and cheaper to produce, adding to its list of advantages, ITRI said."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan: Scientist develops year-round cauliflower*




Distinguished Professor Huang Hao-Jen of life science at National Cheng Kung University (NCKU), southern Taiwan, innovated the technology of molecular detection of genetic markers developed in heat-tolerant cauliflower for assisting the selection of breeding to ensure a year-round supply.

Taiwan: Scientist develops year-round cauliflower

"Taiwan: Scientist develops year-round cauliflower

Distinguished Professor, Huang Hao-Jen, of life science at the National Cheng Kung University (NCKU), in southern Taiwan, is behind the technology responsible for the molecular detection of genetic markers developed in heat-tolerant cauliflowers. The cauliflower development is aimed at developing a year round supply.

Cauliflower is usually grown in regions where the average temperature is 25°C or lower. In a subtropical area, like Taiwan, it can only be grown during the fall, winter, and spring. In summer, there is no production and consumers depend on imports from temperate zones.

Huang studied the production of cauliflower in high temperatures and developed a number of molecular markers to distinguish those that were heat-tolerant.

Heat stress due to high ambient temperatures is an important agricultural problem in the world. High temperature exposures result in floral abortion on many plant species, including bean, broccoli, cauliflower, cotton, pea, pepper, and tomato, Huang noted.

*Huang cheerfully announced that now cauliflower can be grown all year round since the technology has been successfully transferred to Sing-Flow Seed Trading Co. Ltd. to reduce production costs, and increase production.*

Biotechnology seed industry may have a promising future in Taiwan and the production of seedlings of high economic value corps for export can be the new focus of Taiwans agriculture, Huang further suggested.

Source: /www.businesswire.com

Publication date: 2/9/2012"

[Note: Picture and caption source at NEWS - NCKU News Center]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*New York Times: China's currency appreciated "40 percent since 2005"*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/16/b...-in-chinas-currency-goes-largely-unnoted.html

"As Chinas Currency Rises, U.S. Keeps Up Its Pressure
By DAVID LEONHARDT
Published: February 15, 2012





An appreciating currency adds to Chinese households' buying power through cheaper imports. (Photo credit: Zheyang Soohoo/Reuters)

WASHINGTON  With little fanfare, Chinas currency has appreciated significantly in the last year and a half, leading many economists to question whether the exchange rate is still the most important economic issue for the United States to press with Chinas leaders.

*The rise of the renminbi  up 12 percent since June 2010 on an inflation-adjusted basis and 40 percent since 2005*  has helped American companies by effectively reducing the cost of their products in China. In the last two years, American exports to China have risen sharply.

The renminbi remains undervalued, relative to all other currencies, by 5 to 20 percent, according to various estimates. But many business executives and economists say that other issues, like intellectual-property theft and barriers to entering Chinese markets, are now a bigger drag on the American economy.

In his Oval Office meeting on Tuesday with Xi Jinping, Chinas vice president and likely next leader, President Obama discussed the currency as one of the trade practices that concerned the United States. That meeting  and tough public comments by Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr.  continued a three-year campaign by the administration to convince Chinese leaders that a stronger currency is in their interest.

We are making progress, but its not sufficient, Lael Brainard, the Treasury Departments under secretary for international affairs, said in an interview, and we will keep on pushing.

Administration officials and members of Congress have chosen not to emphasize the appreciation publicly, partly to keep pressure on China. Widespread discussion of the change could reduce support in Congress for a bill that would impose sanctions on Chinese imports to the United States and that Beijing strongly opposes.

Similarly, the notion that the exchange rate was no longer as serious a problem as it had been could complicate American efforts to rally international pressure, from Brazil and other countries hurt by the renminbis value.

Politicians are also wary of seeming soft on China, given that polls show many Americans blame China to some degree for this countrys economic problems. Mitt Romney, the Republican presidential candidate, has argued for taking stronger measures against China than Mr. Obama has.

But the fact that policy makers often continue to talk about the renminbi as if the situation had not changed brings its own risks.

People on the Hill are talking the same way they were a few years ago, said Nicholas R. Lardy, a China expert at the Peterson Institute for International Economics in Washington. We should be acknowledging that theyve made very substantial progress. I think that would give us more credibility.

Eswar S. Prasad, a Cornell and Brookings Institution economist, added, Its hard to make the case the renminbi is very undervalued on a multilateral basis. Other analysts say that an undervaluation of 10 percent of more remains significant.

Some Chinese officials have bristled recently over the lack of credit they have received for their movement. Perceptions about the renminbi exchange rate in the international community are absolutely groundless, Li Daokui, a member of the central banks monetary policy committee, recently said. The renminbi, he added, was probably the only emerging economys currency that has been rising against the U.S. dollar since last August.

Chinas economic rise has depended on a growing factory sector that benefits from a cheap renminbi. But the currency values has both benefits and drawbacks for the country, say economists, both in China and beyond.

An inexpensive currency effectively subsidizes companies that export goods  and their workers  at the expense of most Chinese households, whose buying power is diminished.

A more expensive renminbi gives Chinese households more buying power, by reducing the cost of imports to China. It also puts pressure on Chinese companies to develop more innovative products that bring higher-paying jobs, rather than competing mostly on price.

As a result, the debate over the renminbi in China often resembles a struggle between interest groups. Officials from the United States, Brazil, Europe and elsewhere have tried to strengthen the forces seeking a stronger renminbi by explaining how that will lead to more balanced, sustainable growth for the whole world.

Starting in June 2010, with the worst of the global recession fading and political frustration with China rising across much of the world, American officials and others began to have more success.

The renminbi has risen 8.5 percent against the dollar since June 2010, with the pace having slowed in the last six months. Taking into account the different inflation rates in the two counties, the effective increase is closer to 12 percent.

The rise has helped sharply reduce Chinas current account surplus  a measure based largely on the difference between a countrys exports and imports. In 2007, the surplus equaled more than 10 percent of Chinas gross domestic product, a level widely seen as unsustainable. Last year, the surplus fell below 3 percent.

The renminbi also rose substantially from 2005 to 2008, under pressure from President George W. Bushs administration and other governments, before holding steady from mid-2008 until mid-2010.

The rise in the renminbi is not the only reason many economists think other issues, like the theft of patented technology, are more important to the American economy. Because many items are assembled in China, with parts made in other countries, a stronger renminbi affects only a small portion of the cost of many products officially made in China.

Less than 4 percent of the value of an iPhone, for example, comes from Chinese labor and parts, one academic study found."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SenLin

---------------

*Haier establishes Asian headquarters in Japan*



Haier Group, the worlds No. 1 global major appliances brand, plans to establish its Asian headquarters in Osaka, and two R&D centers in Tokyo and Kyoto, a development that now establishes Japan an overseas market that combines all of the three key elements for business - R&D, manufacturing, and marketing. 

Haier made the announcement this week at a news conference to mark the official unveiling of its second brand in Japan, AQUA. Last year, Haier purchased Sanyos washing machine and consumer refrigerator businesses in Japan, in addition to its washing machine, refrigerator and consumer home electric appliances businesses in Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam. AQUA, as part of Sanyos intangible assets, was transferred to Haier in 2011.

Meanwhile, Haier owns two brands, Haier and AQUA, in the Japanese market as part of its dual brand strategy.

Haier said it expected its sales in Japan to reach 50 billion yen in 2012, including AQUAs estimated 35 billion yen. However, the company emphasized that it is not only eying an increase in market share. What is most important for us is to better understand Japanese consumers, and provide high-quality appliances to meet the demands of their lives through our localized operations, technology innovation, and resource consolidation, said Liang Haishan, Haiers Executive VP.

Following the acquisition, Haier decided to keep AQUAs DNA - its unique technology, function and concept - intact to continue to provide high-quality products to Japanese consumers. Under Haiers ownership, AQUA has evolved from a brand of washing machines to one that will comprise over 60 models of washing machines, refrigerators and other white goods. AQUA, currently available in Japan, is targeted at middle-and-high-income Japanese families that value their quality of life. AQUAs brand concept is defined by Haier as Life is precious, and is created for those who value every day of their lives.

Besides Japan, Haier is also launching its duel brand strategy in the Southeast Asian market where it will operate under the brand names of Haier and Sanyo. Haiers Asian headquarters in Japan will oversee the innovation-oriented R&D, manufacturing, and marketing across the two regional markets.

Du Jingguo, Haiers vice president, told press conference attendees, Haier chose Japan as the home for its Asian headquarters because of the countrys mature home appliances market and its global leadership position in terms of technological innovation and design. This combined with the deep understanding and insights that Haier has gained over the past 10 years of operations in Japan, as well as its leading-edge innovation and world-class competitiveness will help accelerate its growth and consolidation as the worlds No. 1 global major appliances brand. 


japantoday.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

In Latin America, Chinese cars are gaining buyers - latimes.com

"*In Latin America, Chinese cars are gaining buyers*
Chinese brands, with their low prices, are selling like hot cakes as Latin America's consumer class expands amid rising incomes.





Cars made by Chinese company JAC Motors are on display at a dealership in Rio de Janeiro. The low cost of Chinese cars is winning over buyers in Latin America. (Antonio Scorza / AFP/Getty Images / September 16, 2011)

By Adriana Leon and Chris Kraul, Los Angeles Times
_February 9, 2012, 5:51 p.m._

Reporting from Lima, Peru, and Bogota, Colombia

At first, Lima taxi driver Mario Segura was disgusted by the thought of buying a Chinese-made car. He had doubts about the vehicles' durability, service and resale value.

But favorable word of mouth, assurances that spare parts are plentiful and, of course, unbelievably low prices won him over.

"Little by little, I heard favorable comments," said Segura, speaking in a Chery showroom in the Surquillo district. He had just plunked down $12,000 in cash for a new Fullwin XR sedan, half the cost, he said, of a comparable Fiat or Renault. "It took a long time to decide, but I'm risking it."

So is Luis Luna, a doctor just back in Lima after working for several years in Argentina. He had planned on buying a secondhand Japanese car. Until, that is, he noticed billboards touting low-priced Chinese brands and listened as his relatives insisted that he kick tires at a JAC dealership, one of dozens of Chinese brands sold here.

"We realized for the same money that we'd pay for a crummy secondhand car that inspired no confidence, we could have a brand-new Chinese car with a two-year warranty," Luna said as he finished paperwork on his new $16,000 JAC B-Cross family wagon. "I'm totally convinced this is the right decision."

Similar buyer testimonials can be heard across Latin America these days, where Chinese cars with unfamiliar brand names like Great Wall, JAC, Brilliance and Sinotruk are selling like hot cakes. Chinese cars were introduced in Peru in 2006 and now one in six new cars sold here is a Chinese make.

There are no fewer than 90 Chinese car manufacturers to choose from, according to the trade group Automobile Assn. of Peru. The Chinese auto industry has yet to undergo the winnowing process that, over a century of competition, has reduced the U.S. car industry to three big players.

The Chinese brands' main selling point is, of course, price: New Chinese cars typically sell for half to two-thirds the cost of a comparable European, U.S. or Japanese vehicle, said Guido Vildozo, an auto industry expert with consultants IHS Automotive in Lexington, Mass.

"What makes Chinese cars so much cheaper? Start with labor," Vildozo said, noting that a typical Chinese autoworker makes $300 to $400 a month, a fraction of the $2,000 to $3,000 in wages that Mexican workers make or the $5,000 to $7,000 a month that U.S. auto workers average.

Another price advantage, said Jian Sun, a partner with AT Kearney business consultants in Shanghai, stems from the "reverse engineering," or design and mechanical imitation, that many Chinese carmakers use in competing models to save them the expense of designing new models from scratch.

Chinese manufacturers are entering the market as Latin American incomes are rising to unprecedented levels, flush from the decade-long global commodities boom filtering down to an expanding consumer class.

Augusto de la Torre, chief Latin America economist at the World Bank, said the region's middle class now encompasses 30% of its population of 570 million, up from 20% in 2002.

In Colombia, where the economy is thriving on global sales of its oil, coal, coffee and bananas, the increase in disposable income is especially dramatic. Bank of Bogota economist Camilo Perez said economic output per capita has nearly doubled in five years, to $6,700 last year from the $3,400 average in 2006.

So it comes as no surprise that car sales are accelerating. New units sold last year in Colombia totaled 325,000, a 28% increase from 2010. New car sales in Peru totaled more than 100,000 last year, up 26% from the previous year.

According to Scotiabank, Brazil's car sales will grow to 2.8 million in 2012, up 4% from last year, but in a much larger population base than those of its neighbors.

The expanding new-car market is what attracted Chinese automakers, who see Latin America as a proving ground for its plan to conquer the world car market in coming decades. According to AT Kearney, China exported 800,000 cars last year but hopes to boost that number to 2 million by 2015 and to 3 million by 2020.

The Latin focus is also explained, AT Kearney's Jian said, by the fact that Chinese manufacturers are not yet prepared to tackle the U.S. and European markets, which are more demanding in quality and emissions standards. The competition is less intense and the regulatory restrictions are lower in emerging markets, he said. China and these regions share similar road conditions, emission controls and safety standards.

(The domestic Chinese car market, where sales last year totaled about 18 million vehicles, is the largest in the world, far surpassing that of the U.S., where about 12.8 million new cars and trucks were sold in 2011.)

Many buyers, like Antonio Benevides, a 26-year-old theme park worker in Bogota, are first-time owners. In early December, he bought a new Chery QQ model for $9,000, two-thirds the cost of a comparable Renault he had considered.

"That difference in price is what put a new car within my reach for the first time," Benevides said as he drove his car off the dealership lot near Bogota's international airport. "I've heard they hold together well, that they are cheap to operate and, as you can see, they are not bad looking."

_Special correspondents Leon reported from Lima and Kraul from Bogota._"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

I am eagerly waiting for the day that China officially overtakes America in GDP measured by exchange rates so that no further argument on this topic can be had. I hope I will be alive and well by the time that happens in the near future, Inshallah. Best of luck to Chinese, and hope you Chinese also enjoy good relations with all Muslims. 

Sorry for this little distraction, but I needed to make this comment to our Chinese friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Potential therapeutic target for Huntingtons disease discovered by researchers in Taiwan, Stanford

*Potential therapeutic target for Huntingtons disease discovered by researchers in Taiwan, Stanford*
by Krista Conger on February 16th, 2012
Genetics, Neuroscience, Stanford News





["The possible letters are A, C, G, and T, representing the four nucleotide bases of a DNA strand  adenine, cytosine, guanine, thymine...."] (Photo by MJ/TR)

Huntingtons disease is a progressive, fatal neurological disorder with no cure. But now researchers at the National Yang-Ming University in Taiwan and Stanfords School of Medicine have discovered a protein that may one day be a viable therapeutic target for those afflicted with the condition. According to co-senior author Tzu-Hao Cheng, PhD, associate professor at National Yang-Ming Universitys Institute of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology:

Huntingtons disease is a devastating disease with no cure available at this time. Targeting the transcription factor identified in our research may one day be able to prevent or delay the formation of the protein aggregates that are the hallmark of this and other neurodegenerative diseases. We are hopeful that our studies will be a major advance in the field.

The research will be published tomorrow in the journal Cell. It was a joint collaboration between Chengs laboratory and that of Stanley N. Cohen, MD, professor of genetics here at Stanford. The findings are exciting because they suggest there may be a way to prevent the tangled clumps of huntingtin protein that cause the disorder.

About one in 10,000 people of western European descent have Huntingtons disease, which is particularly heartbreaking because of the slow but inevitable decline in sufferers physical and mental capacity. The disorder is characterized by uncontrollable movements, mental deterioration and eventual dementia. Its genetic, and a child of an affected parent has a 50 percent chance of also developing the condition.

The advent of genetic testing has allowed people to know whether they carry the gene years before symptoms begin (usually in mid-life), but the lack of a cure or any kind of treatment has sparked discussion as to the utility of early diagnosis.

People with the condition have long stretches of repeats of the same three nucleotides in their huntingtin gene. Unaffected people have between eight and twenty-five repeats of the nucleotides cytosine, adenine and guanine, or CAG; the genes of affected people have 36 or more of these genetic stutters. As a result, the mutant protein has an extended region of glutamine, which is sticky and binds to itself and to similar regions in other huntingtin protein molecules to create clumps of useless protein that can severely damage nerve cells and lead to the disease.

In the current study, the researchers identified a molecule in yeast called Spt4 (or Supt4h in mammals) necessary to transcribe the huntingtin gene into protein. Interfering with the function of Supt4h reduces the amount of huntingtin protein in mouse cells that mimic the disease, as well as the number of protein clumps. Although any human trials are far off, there are intriguing glimpses of a pathway to possible therapy. According to the study:

Together these observations argue that agents targeting Supt4h may reduce the transcription of genes containing lengthy trinucleotide repeats while having limited effects on normal mammalian cell function."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Thailand's 2011 gdp is 105394.46 hundred million THB, roughly 346 billion USD. 

Wonder whether we can over take them by GDP per capita.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

davidson said:


> BEIJING, 2012 (Xinhua) -- China's Ministry of Finance said on Friday that the nation's fiscal revenue grew 24.8 percent year-on-year to hit a record high of 10.37 trillion yuan (1.64 trillion U.S. dollars) in 2011.
> 
> 
> *Revenues (most recent) by country*
> 
> Trillion
> 
> 1. United States = 2.09
> 2. China = 1.64
> 3. Japan = 1.63
> 4. Germany = 1.39
> 5. France = 1.24
> 6. Italy = 0.94
> 7. United Kingdom = 0.92
> 8. Canada =0.6
> 9. Spain = 0.51
> 10. Brazil =0.46
> 
> 
> #22. India = 0.17




lol, india way down on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

Comparing a Chinese provincial GDP to another country. LOL!

http://www.economist.com/sites/defa...oG/Interactive/ChinaEquivalents0223f/main.swf

From http://www.economist.com/content/all_parities_china


Given the Philippines big mouth of wanting to militarily confront China, I didn't know its GDP is only as good as Beijing city. LOL again! .. and Hong Kong = whole Egypt.

BTW, MODS or others: do you know how to include a waveshock picture into a post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese scientists monkey brain signals "remote control" robot (Figure) - News
Chinese scientists monkey brain signals "remote control" robot (Figure)




February 23, the motor cortex monkeys implanted with a microchip, 'Jianhui' make a gesture by brain signals 'remote control' robot 'telepathic' technology is one of the world's most popular areas of research scientists dedicated to the brain establishment of a transmission channel of the brain instruction and the external device (such as artificial limbs, in order to help with mobility impairments to regain independent living skills of scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced in the afternoon on the 21st, they have in monkeys the brain signals the 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface, not only for scientists to further research and development of people with disabilities precision prosthetic hand brings hope to further comprehensive deciphering the fine brain signals, and signals are accurate delivery of the machine to establish a research model(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News). Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She

February 21, in the campus of Zhejiang University and the laboratory of the Institute for Advanced Study, one called 'Jianhui' monkeys are using the grab hook, grip, pinch the four different types of hand movements to 'tackle' it there are four different shapes of objects placed in front of the magic is not far away, a robot is like doing sync with Jianhui Jianhui '' telepathy ', picked up the pace exactly the same hand movements.

This is the Zhejiang University seeking the latest research progress made by the Institute for Advanced Brain - computer interface research team. Research team successfully extracted the use of computer IT and to decipher the monkey brain caught, hook, grip and pinch the nerve signals of the four gestures, so that the 'ideas' of the monkeys can directly control external mechanical the results with the international 'brain - computer interface 'the forefront of the field of horizontal sync, and complementary and relevant international cutting-edge research, representing the highest level of domestic brain - machine interface in this area not only for scientists to further research and development of people with disabilities Precision ask somebody else to bring hope, but also for the further comprehensive deciphering the fine brain signals, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model.

Since the 1990s, with the rapid development of computers and other technical level, called the brain - computer interface technology quickly became one of the most popular areas of research scientists around the world. Institute for Advanced Study in Zhejiang University, Zhejiang University School of Medicine Second Affiliated Hospital brain surgeon to Jianhui 'do brain surgery, two with more than 200 neurons connected to the chip implanted in the motor cortex of Jianhui'. the other end of the chip connected to a computer, it records in real time with the nerve signals issued by Jianhui 'every move. reporter saw these EEG showing the level and frequency of long-different' voice 'on the screen, biomedical engineering, computer, medical and other fields. The researchers used real-time analysis system developed neural signals of nerve signals obtained, recorded 200 nerve discharge signal interpretation, and ultimately distinguish Jianhui 'grasping, hook, grip and pinch the four different signals of the' secret language '(News News Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News). When Jianhui happily playing with some toys, brain signal by external computer 'interception' and 'decipher', delivered directly to the robot, 'telepathy' is produced (correspondent Wei reporter Zhou Huan Jianxin




February 23, motor cortex of monkeys implanted with a microchip Jianhui drink beverages in the straw 'remote control' robot action. 'Telepathic' technology is one of the world's most popular areas of research scientists is committed to channel in the brain and external devices (such as a transmission between the brain prosthetics instructions, in order to help with mobility impairments to regain the ability to live independently. scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced this afternoon on the 21st, they have monkeys, the brain signals the 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface for people with disabilities, not only for scientists to further R & D Precision ask somebody else to hope for further comprehensive deciphering the brain fine signal, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model. Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She




February 23, motor cortex of monkeys implanted with a microchip Jianhui drink beverages in the straw 'remote control' robot action. 'Telepathic' technology is one of the world's most popular areas of research scientists is committed to channel in the brain and external devices (such as a transmission between the brain prosthetics instructions, in order to help with mobility impairments to regain the ability to live independently. scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced this afternoon on the 21st, they have monkeys, the brain signals the 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface for people with disabilities, not only for scientists to further R & D Precision ask somebody else to hope for further comprehensive deciphering the brain fine signal, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model. Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She




February 23, motor cortex of monkeys implanted with a microchip Jianhui '(left brain signals' remote control 'robot grasp objects.' Telepathic 'technology is one of the world's most popular areas of research scientists is committed to in the brain and external devices (such as artificial limbs), the establishment of a transmission channel of the brain instruction in order to help with mobility impairments to regain independent living skills. scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced this afternoon on the 21st, they have monkeys, the brain signals the 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface for people with disabilities, not only for scientists to further R & D Precision ask somebody else to hope for further comprehensive deciphering the brain fine signal, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model. Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She




February 23, Zhejiang University 'brain - computer interface research team leader Professor Zheng Xiaoxiang chip (bottom right implanted in the monkey cerebral cortex for fine decipher brain signals the' telepathic 'Technology is the world's most popular research areas. scientists committed to the brain and external devices (such as prosthetic brain directive established between a transmission channel, in order to help with mobility impairments to regain the ability to live independently. scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced on the afternoon of the 21st, and they have been in monkeys brain signals 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface not only for scientists to further the development of precision prosthetic hand for people with disabilities hope for further comprehensive deciphering the brain fine signal, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model. Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She




February 23, Zhejiang University 'brain - computer interface research team leader Professor Zheng Xiaoxiang simulation of robotic grasping, hook, grip and pinch action principle.' Telepathic 'technology is the world's most popular field of study. a. Scientists committed to the brain and external devices (such as artificial limbs between the brain instruction of a transmission channel, in order to help the mobility-impaired people regain the ability to live independently. Scientists from Zhejiang University research group announced on the afternoon of the 21st in monkeys, they have realized the brain signals the 'remote control' robot make a grab, hook, grip and pinch fine gesture. It is understood that this is the latest achievements in the field of international 'brain - computer interface, not only for scientists to further development of precision prosthetic hand for people with disabilities, but also for further fully decipher the brain fine signal, and signal an accurate flow of the machine to establish a research model. Xinhua News Agency reporters Han Chuan and Hao She

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's first artificial skin production base opens*





Composed of dermis and cuticular layers, and containing live cells, this artificial skin can carry out the same functions as real skin.

China's first artificial skin production base opens - People's Daily Online

"China's first artificial skin production base opens
By Yang Yonglin (Guangming Daily)
08:18, February 24, 2012

_Edited and translated by People's Daily Online_

China's first artificial skin production base officially opened in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi province on Feb. 21, 2012.

*It makes China the second country to independently develop and master this cutting-edge technology after the United States.* This also marks a solid step forward in tissue engineering and regenerative medicine.

The research and development of tissue engineering and artificial skin is a major project included in China's 863 Program, or the State High-Tech Development Plan.

Artificial skin technology involves cultivating human cells to create skin that is about the same as normal human skin.

Artificial skin can be used in skin grafting and replacement, and is particularly effective in treating burns and diabetes-caused refractory foot ulcers, as well as in speeding up healing of wounded skin without leaving a scar.

&#65288;Editor&#65306;&#21385;&#25391;&#32701;&#65289;"


----------



## Shaurya

*China Manufacturing Data Shows Risk of Deeper Slowdown: Economy*

Feb. 22 (Bloomberg) -- China&#8217;s manufacturing may shrink for a fourth month in February, indicating the world&#8217;s second- biggest economy remains vulnerable to a deeper slowdown as Europe&#8217;s crisis caps exports and the housing market cools.

The preliminary 49.7 reading of an index from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics today compared with a final 48.8 in January. A number below 50 points to a contraction. January and February economic data are distorted by a weeklong holiday.

China is cutting banks&#8217; reserve requirements from Feb. 24 to support an economic expansion that Nomura Holdings Inc. estimates may be 7.5 percent this quarter, the least since the global financial crisis. In today&#8217;s report, a measure of export orders fell to an eight-month low, underscoring Commerce Minister Chen Deming&#8217;s Feb. 9 caution that the government is not optimistic about the outlook for trade after a decline in shipments in January.

&#8220;With a meaningful rebound of domestic demand not in sight, external weakness is starting to bite, adding more downside risks to growth,&#8221; said Qu Hongbin, a Hong Kong-based economist for HSBC. The central bank &#8220;should step up policy easing as inflation pressures continue to ease,&#8221; he added.

The Shanghai Composite Index rose 0.9 percent, on speculation that Shanghai will relax property curbs, and the MSCI Asia Pacific Index climbed before U.S. home sales data.

&#8216;Soft Landing&#8217;

&#8220;Although the rate of GDP growth in China is starting to slow, we predict a soft landing with growth around 8 percent this year,&#8221; Sam Walsh, the Australia chief executive officer for iron-ore exporter Rio Tinto Group told reporters in Perth yesterday.

In the euro area, where Greece yesterday secured a second bailout package, an index for manufacturing and services unexpectedly indicated a contraction.

In the U.S., meanwhile, home sales may have climbed in January to the highest level since May 2010, adding to signs that the property market is starting to recover, a separate survey indicates.

Today&#8217;s report from China &#8220;suggests activities remained weak despite the expected recovery post the Chinese New Year,&#8221; said Chang Jian, an economist at Barclays Capital in Hong Kong who formerly worked for the Hong Kong Monetary Authority and the World Bank. &#8220;We expect export growth to halve in 2012 from last year&#8217;s pace.&#8221;

Australia, Japan

Elsewhere in the Asia Pacific region, Australian wage growth quickened on the nation&#8217;s mining boom. The wage price index advanced 1 percent in the final three months of 2011 from the prior quarter, when it rose 0.7 percent, the statistics bureau said in Sydney today.

In Japan, a finance ministry official said last night that the nation bought 100 million euros ($132 million) of 1.99 billion euros of European Financial Stability Facility bonds sold yesterday. He spoke on condition of anonymity because of the ministry&#8217;s policy.

China&#8217;s preliminary manufacturing data, called the Flash PMI, is from 85 percent to 90 percent of responses to a survey of more than 400 companies. A separate PMI from the logistics federation and the National Bureau of Statistics, which has a different sample and methodology, showed an expansion in January.

China&#8217;s exports and imports fell for the first time in more than two years in January, while home prices failed to rise in any of 70 cities monitored by the statistics bureau. Economic data in the first two months of each year is distorted by a weeklong Lunar New Year holiday, which was in January this year and February in 2011. Qu cited &#8220;quickened production&#8221; after the festival as a reason for the gain in the manufacturing gauge from last month.

The central bank announced a half-point reduction in reserve requirements on Feb. 18 to spur lending while leaving interest rates unchanged amid concern over inflation pressures. Gross domestic product expanded 8.9 percent in the fourth quarter of 2011 from a year earlier.

China Manufacturing Data Shows Risk of Deeper Slowdown: Economy - Businessweek


----------



## Shaurya

*Wen Seen Paring China&#8217;s 8% Growth Target on Rise in Inequality: Economy*

China&#8217;s Premier Wen Jiabao is seen signaling next month that curbing pollution, inequality and the risk of financial instability eclipse the benefits of faster economic growth, a survey of analysts indicated.
Wen will target an expansion of less than 8 percent in his report to the National People&#8217;s Congress in Beijing on March 5, the equivalent of the U.S. President&#8217;s State of the Union address, according to 8 of 15 economists surveyed by Bloomberg News. The median estimate of 7.5 percent compares with the 8 percent goal maintained from 2005 to 2011, even amid the 2008-09 world recession.
A cut may indicate policy makers are prepared to tolerate a slower expansion as they move the economy&#8217;s drivers to consumption from exports and investment, a shift that may address global imbalances blamed for the last financial crisis. The survey results tally with state economist Fan Jianping&#8217;s prediction last week that a reduced goal will be set to send a message to local officials bent on chasing growth.
&#8220;A lower target should be seen more as a signal that there&#8217;s more emphasis on economic transformation and quality of growth over speed rather than a real goal,&#8221; said Ding Shuang, a Hong Kong-based economist with Citigroup Inc., who previously worked for the International Monetary Fund and China&#8217;s central bank. &#8220;Slower growth could provide more room to proceed with reforms that are required for rebalancing.&#8221;
Stocks Fall
Asian stocks today fell the most in a week and the Australian dollar weakened as reports signaled slowing global growth and Hewlett-Packard Co. forecast profit that missed estimates. The MSCI Asia Pacific Index lost 0.3 percent as of 11:47 a.m. in Tokyo after dropping as much as 0.6 percent, while the Shanghai Composite Index gained 0.3 percent at 10:48 a.m.
Average annual growth of 10 percent in the past three decades turned China into the world&#8217;s biggest emitter of carbon dioxide in addition to the second-largest economy and top exporter. The nation overtook the U.S. in 2009 to become the biggest energy consumer, according to the Paris-based International Energy Agency, a description China rejected.
As the Communist Party prepares for President Hu Jintao and Wen to hand over to a younger generation of leaders, officials aim to limit discontent over home costs, land seizures and the gap between rich and poor.
Gross domestic product expanded 9.2 percent in 2011 from 10.4 percent the previous year, as the government wound back stimulus measures and cracked down on property speculation. The nation&#8217;s five-year plan running through 2015 targets an average 7 percent expansion. Such goals are routinely exceeded and growth reached 14 percent as recently as 2007, according to the statistics bureau.
&#8216;Didn&#8217;t Translate&#8217;
&#8220;For most people in China, the stellar double-digit growth rates of a few years ago didn&#8217;t translate into equivalent increases in income or spending,&#8221; said Mark Williams, a London- based economist at Capital Economics Ltd. who formerly advised the U.K. Treasury on China. Benefits would flow through &#8220;if the balance of the economy shifted towards services, light manufacturing and other areas that create a lot of jobs,&#8221; he said.
Elsewhere in the region, Taiwan&#8217;s industrial output probably fell a third month in January, with the median of 11 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey predicting a 15.3 percent decline in a report due later today.
Hong Kong&#8217;s trade deficit may have narrowed to HK$29.9 billion (US$3.86 billion) in January from HK$48.9 billion in December, according to a Bloomberg News survey of 10 economists. Singapore&#8217;s consumer prices probably rose 4.7 percent in January from a year earlier, a survey of 15 economists shows, easing from a 5.5 percent pace the prior month.
U.S. Jobless Claims
U.S. initial jobless claims rose by 7,000 to 355,000 in the week ended Feb. 18, according to a Bloomberg survey of 47 economists, ticking up from a four-year low the previous week. December home prices rose 0.1 percent from the previous month, according to a survey of 18 economists.
In Europe, German business confidence probably rose to the highest in seven months in February as progress in taming Europe&#8217;s debt crisis tempered the risk of a recession. The Ifo institute&#8217;s business climate index, based on a survey of 7,000 executives, climbed to 108.8 from 108.3 in January, according to the median of 38 economists in a Bloomberg News survey. That would be the fourth straight gain and the highest value since July.
An index of factory orders in the U.K. probably rose to minus 13 in February from minus 16 in January, the Confederation of British Industry will say, according to a Bloomberg survey of 11 economists.
Unstable Model
China&#8217;s Premier Wen has described the country&#8217;s growth model as unstable, unbalanced, uncoordinated and unsustainable, a phrase echoed by Jin Qi, an assistant governor of the central bank, as recently as last week. In last year&#8217;s work report, the premier highlighted resource and environmental constraints, an imbalance between investment and consumption, the wealth gap, and uneven development of urban and rural areas.
Signs of unrest have included December&#8217;s two-week blockade of the village of Wukan in Guangdong, linked to residents protesting disputed land sales and the death of a local man in police custody.
A high-speed rail crash last July killed 40 people, prompting the People&#8217;s Daily, a Communist Party mouthpiece, to call for economic development that is not &#8220;stained with blood.&#8221; Pollution incidents this year include a cadmium spill in Guangxi province that threatened the drinking water of millions of people.
Income Distribution
China&#8217;s Gini coefficient, an income-distribution gauge used by economists, has climbed to near 0.5 from less than 0.3 a quarter century ago, according to Li Shi, a professor of economics at the School of Economics and Business at Beijing Normal University. The measure ranges from 0 to 1, and the 0.4 mark is used as a predictor by analysts for social unrest.
So-called mass incidents, including strikes, riots and other disturbances, doubled to at least 180,000 in 2010 from 2006, according to Sun Liping, a sociology professor at Beijing&#8217;s Tsinghua University.
&#8220;What&#8217;s sustainable is growth that&#8217;s more inclusive, less energy intensive and less polluting,&#8221; Murtaza Syed, the IMF&#8217;s resident representative in Beijing, said in an interview yesterday. &#8220;You can keep growth very high by investing a lot but you create a problem in the medium term that could actually lead to a slowdown that&#8217;s very, very severe over the next 10 to 15-year horizon.&#8221;
Rural Poor
The government&#8217;s efforts to help the worst-off citizens have included raising the rural poverty line so 128 million people are eligible for subsidies, and pledging to build 36 million units of low-cost housing from 2011 to 2015.
Fan, the chief economist at the State Information Center, said this year&#8217;s growth target may be 7 or 7.5 percent to &#8220;act as guidance for local authorities to not focus on chasing speed.&#8221; In other forecasts from the survey of analysts, a majority said the nation&#8217;s inflation target will be set at 4 percent, the same as last year.

Wen Seen Paring China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

^^^^ and they teach us...


----------



## Shaurya

*Lamborghini says slowing China economy may cut sales*

Lamborghini, maker of the $1-million Aventador LP 700-4, said industry sales of ultra-luxury sports cars may slow as signs that China's economy is weakening puts off some buyers.

"If you look at the economy right now, there may be some uncertainty to make people wait a little," Christian Mastro, Lamborghini's Asia Pacific general manager, said in an interview.

"The number of people able to spend this kind of money is limited, it's not unlimited."

Growth in the world's secondlargest economy cooled to the slowest pace in more than two years in the fourth quarter and the trade ministry described the export outlook as "grim" last week. Lamborghini's sales jumped about 70 per cent in the country last year as rising incomes pushed up the number of Chinese millionaires and stoked demand for luxury goods.

Lamborghini joins BMW's Rolls-Royce in forecasting more muted demand for ultra-luxury cars in China, which has grown to become the largest market for automakers from Audi to General Motors.

Rolls-Royce chief executive officer Torsten Mueller-Oetvoes predicted last month that China's growth will be less "explosive" this year. Total auto sales slowed last year after the end of stimulus measures and the economic expansion showed signs of easing.

Lamborghini aims to boost deliveries in China by 20 per cent to 30 per cent, less than half the pace of last year, as the sports-car maker can't produce enough Aventadors to meet the 18-month waiting list, Mastro said.

Makers of supercars have come to a consensus that the segment will grow about 25 per cent in China to about 2,000 cars this year, versus a doubling in 2011, Mastro said.

Lamborghini plans to spend 20 per cent more on marketing this year and will hold more events such as track drives to spur sales, he said. The Sant'Agata Bolognese, Italybased company will also expand the number of dealers this year by six to 20, opening in smaller cities outside Shanghai and Beijing such as Xian, Nanjing, Changsha and Shenyang, he said.

The typical buyer of a Lamborghini in China is on average 20 years younger than in Europe, according to the company. Chinese customers have to wait at least 18 months before taking delivery of the Aventador, which has a 700-horsepower V-12 engine and can accelerate to 100 kilometres per hour in 2.9 seconds, Mastro said. The company also sells the Gallardo in the country.

Lamborghini plans to make 900 Aventadors globally this year and has sold out all 80 it allocated to China this year, Mastro said. The company has no immediate plan to raise the quota so as to ensure supply for other regions, he said.

The sports-car maker sold a total of 342 units in China last year, overtaking the U.S. as its largest market. The Volkswagen unit more than doubled its deliveries in China to 206 cars in 2010, from 80 in the previous 12-month period.



Read more: Lamborghini says slowing China economy may cut sales

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------

*Shrinking Manufacturing in China May Mean Slower Economic Growth*

China&#8217;s manufacturing may shrink for a fourth month in February, indicating the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy remains vulnerable to a deeper slowdown as Europe&#8217;s crisis caps exports and the housing market cools. 

The preliminary 49.7 reading of an index from HSBC Holdings and Markit Economics on Wednesday compared with a final 48.8 in January. A number below 50 points to a contraction. January and February economic data are distorted by a weeklong holiday. 

China is cutting banks&#8217; reserve requirements starting on Friday to support an economic expansion that Nomura Holdings estimates may be 7.5 percent this quarter, the least since the global financial crisis. 

In Wednesday&#8217;s report, a measure of export orders fell, underscoring Commerce Minister Chen Deming&#8217;s Feb. 9 caution that the government was not optimistic about the outlook for trade after a decline in shipments in January. 

&#8220;With a meaningful rebound of domestic demand not in sight, external weakness is starting to bite, adding more downside risks to growth,&#8221; said Qu Hongbin, a Hong Kong-based economist for HSBC. The central bank, he added, &#8220;should step up policy easing as inflation pressures continue to ease.&#8221; 

&#8220;Although the rate of GDP growth in China is starting to slow, we predict a soft landing with growth around 8 percent this year,&#8221; Sam Walsh, the Australia chief executive officer for iron-ore exporter Rio Tinto Group, said in Perth on Tuesday. 

Wednesday&#8217;s report from China &#8220;suggests activities remained weak despite the expected recovery post the Chinese New Year,&#8221; said Chang Jian, an economist at Barclays Capital in Hong Kong who formerly worked for the Hong Kong Monetary Authority. 

&#8220;We expect export growth to halve in 2012 from last year&#8217;s pace,&#8221; Jian said. 

China&#8217;s preliminary manufacturing data, called the Flash PMI, is from 85 percent to 90 percent of responses to a survey of more than 400 companies. A separate PMI from the logistics federation and the National Bureau of Statistics, which has a different sample and methodology, showed an expansion in January. 

China&#8217;s exports and imports fell for the first time in more than two years in January, while home prices failed to rise in any of 70 cities monitored by the statistics bureau. 

Economic data in the first two months of each year is distorted by a weeklong Lunar New Year holiday, which was in January this year and February in 2011. Qu cited &#8220;quickened production&#8221; after the festival as a reason for the gain in the manufacturing gauge from last month. 

Shrinking Manufacturing in China May Mean Slower Economic Growth | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Worlds largest mobile crane  China's XCMG Group 1,200-ton mobile crane*





XCMG Group QAY1200 model 1,200-ton mobile crane is currently the largest class of wheeled crane in the world. A single unit costs over 100 million RMB.

XCMG Mechanics has won widespread attention at the International Mechanic Exhibition in Brazil :: XCMG GROUP

"XCMG Cradles Largest-tonnage Telescopic Oil Cylinder of 1,200-ton Truck Crane in China
Published date: 2011-09-15 15:56

The telescopic oil cylinder of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane manufactured by the independent R&D of XCMGs Hydraulic Parts Division has passed the trial successfully and been delivered to customers. The brand-new oil cylinder, equipped in the all-terrain truck crane with largest tonnage in China, has helped make the breakthrough of large-tonnage truck crane product research and production in China. And the hydraulic cylinder, the key part of the equipment, is completely manufactured by the independent R&D and production of XCMG.

The successful trial of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane telescopic oil cylinder does not only satisfy the demands of XCMGs developing large-tonnage all-terrain truck crane, but also provides a stronger support of its development of the integrated cylinder of the product with larger tonnage and overseas market expansion in the next phase."

----------

Plus today's news:

*China's first artificial skin production base opens*





Composed of dermis and cuticular layers, and containing live cells, this artificial skin can carry out the same functions as real skin.

China's first artificial skin production base opens - People's Daily Online

"China's first artificial skin production base opens
By Yang Yonglin (Guangming Daily)
08:18, February 24, 2012

_Edited and translated by People's Daily Online_

China's first artificial skin production base officially opened in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi province on Feb. 21, 2012.

*It makes China the second country to independently develop and master this cutting-edge technology after the United States.* This also marks a solid step forward in tissue engineering and regenerative medicine.

The research and development of tissue engineering and artificial skin is a major project included in China's 863 Program, or the State High-Tech Development Plan.

Artificial skin technology involves cultivating human cells to create skin that is about the same as normal human skin.

Artificial skin can be used in skin grafting and replacement, and is particularly effective in treating burns and diabetes-caused refractory foot ulcers, as well as in speeding up healing of wounded skin without leaving a scar.

&#65288;Editor&#65306;&#21385;&#25391;&#32701;&#65289;"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Shaurya said:


> ^^^^ and they teach us...


a stage 3 efficiency driven economy with 4 times larger GDP combined with faster growth rate than a stage 1 primitive factor driven economy India, that we are more than qualified to lecture you lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Shaurya said:


> *Wen Seen Paring China&#8217;s 8% Growth Target on Rise in Inequality: Economy*
> 
> rl]



an inferior complex indian found a random news trying to prove something, lol....with such massive development, paring is inevitable in China, considering we were planned economy 3 decades ago, professors and cleaners were paid almost the same back then.

but there is a funny country where the rich can build his own massive home in the prime location of the best city and surrounded by millions of slumdogs..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Shaurya said:


> *Lamborghini says slowing China economy may cut sales*
> [/url]


lets put this into perspective kid, when there is any negative news about China's development and economy there always with 'will' 'maybe' or 'future'...and at the end day, they never happen,

and when the Indians trying to boast their development and economy growth we also see too many 'will' 'maybe' or 'future'..and at the end day they never happen neighter..

so now we have two clear charactors, China = can do, India = joker

p.s here are few reports on China's luxury car market, so might help with your indian delusion
2011 (First Half) German Car Sales in China and India | Car Sales Statistics
Rolls-Royce posts record car sales on China, US demand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China launches a series of projects to improve nuclear emergency response | China's Great Science and Technology
China launches a series of projects to improve nuclear emergency response




2012-02-20 &#8211; The National Energy Administration (NEA) said Monday that it has launched a series of research and development (R&D) projects to improve emergency response mechanisms for nuclear power plants in case of extreme disasters.

Learning from Japan&#8217;s Fukushima nuclear crisis, which occurred after a devastating earthquake and tsunami on March 11 last year, the projects are aimed at improving safety-related technology used in China&#8217;s nuclear power plants, the NEA said in a statement on its website.

The 13 R&D projects, conducted by the China National Nuclear Corporation, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Holding Corporation and the Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology in cooperation with Tsinghua University, are expected to be completed around 2013, according to the NEA.

Engineers and researchers will work to develop advanced nuclear power safety technology through targeted research and site analyses of nuclear power plants, the NEA said.

The NEA said it will use the research results to lower the core damage frequencies (CDFs) and large early release frequencies (LERFs) of the reactors.

CDFs and LERFs are risk assessment indicators used to predict the possibility of an incident that could damage a nuclear reactor core. Lower indicators are required for the construction of third-generation nuclear power plants.

In January, Wang Binghua, chairman of the State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC), said China&#8217;s first AP1000 nuclear power reactor is expected to go into operation as scheduled by 2013.

China began building its first third-generation pressurized water reactors in 2009, which were also the first to use AP1000 technology developed by the U.S.-based Westinghouse Electric Company.

China had to slow its construction efforts over safety concerns after the Fukushima nuclear crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*China&#8217;s Growth May Slip to 8.6% This Year as Europe Slows, Report Says*

China&#8217;s economic growth may slip to 8.59 percent this year due to slowing in Europe, while inflation will ease to 3.3 percent, according to a Xiamen University and National University of Singapore joint forecast.
Growth may bottom out in the second quarter, slowing to 8.35 percent before picking up again, according to the forecast released today at a forum in Beijing. Expansion in first quarter may be 8.42 percent, down from 8.9 percent in the final three months of 2011.
China&#8217;s growth is decelerating as Europe&#8217;s sovereign-debt turmoil hurts exports and Premier Wen Jiabao continues trying to cool his nation&#8217;s property market. Last month&#8217;s decline in overseas sales and weaker-than-forecast lending raised concerns that the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy may see a sharper slowdown.
&#8220;There are many external uncertainties out there,&#8221; Wang Yida, a deputy director at the Ministry of Finance, said today at the forum. &#8220;We should be wary about the downward pressure on economic growth brought about by sluggish external demand, although the nation&#8217;s economic fundamentals remain sound.&#8221;
Wang said today the government will further improve the policy of &#8220;structural tax cuts&#8221; and boost spending in areas including energy conservation, education and technology to help spur domestic demand.
&#8216;Fine-Tuning&#8217;
Wen said earlier this month that policy &#8220;fine-tuning&#8221; needs to start this quarter. The central bank announced a half- percentage-point reduction in banks&#8217; reserve requirements on Feb. 18, the second cut in three months, to boost lending and sustain growth.
The central bank may cut interest rates in both second and third quarters, by 25 basis points each time, trimming the one- year benchmark lending rate to 6.06 percent, the forecast said.
China&#8217;s manufacturing may shrink for a fourth month in February, according to a preliminary reading of the purchasing managers&#8217; index from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics released this week, adding to signs growth is weakening.
Gross domestic product expanded 9.2 percent last year, down from a 10.4 percent gain in 2010. Wen will target an expansion of less than 8 percent in his report to the National People&#8217;s Congress in Beijing on March 5, the equivalent of the U.S. President&#8217;s State of the Union address, according to eight of 15 economists surveyed by Bloomberg News this month.
Inflation to Ease
Inflation rebounded to a three-month high of 4.5 percent in January as a week-long holiday boosted spending and pushed up prices. Inflationary pressure will ease &#8220;significantly&#8221; this year as domestic economic growth moderates, the yuan continues to appreciate and external demand weakens, today&#8217;s forecast said. Inflation rose 5.4 percent from a year earlier in 2011, exceeding government&#8217;s target of 4 percent.
Pace of the yuan gains will decelerate this year as a narrowing trade surplus and slowing capital inflow ease pressure on yuan appreciation, the forecast said. China&#8217;s currency may trade at 6.23 to the U.S. dollar by the end of this year, it said.
The nation&#8217;s trade surplus is expected to continue narrowing this year as growth in imports will probably outpace that of exports, Zhang Yansheng, a researcher at China&#8217;s top economic planning agency, said at the same forum.

Bad News for the chinese... 

China


----------



## 1962 spanking

Shaurya said:


> *China&#8217;s Growth May Slip to 8.6% This Year as Europe Slows, Report Says*
> 
> China&#8217;s economic growth may slip to 8.59 percent this year due to slowing in Europe, while inflation will ease to 3.3 percent, according to a Xiamen University and National University of Singapore joint forecast.
> Growth may bottom out in the second quarter, slowing to 8.35 percent before picking up again, according to the forecast released today at a forum in Beijing. Expansion in first quarter may be 8.42 percent, down from 8.9 percent in the final three months of 2011.
> China&#8217;s growth is decelerating as Europe&#8217;s sovereign-debt turmoil hurts exports and Premier Wen Jiabao continues trying to cool his nation&#8217;s property market. Last month&#8217;s decline in overseas sales and weaker-than-forecast lending raised concerns that the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy may see a sharper slowdown.
> &#8220;There are many external uncertainties out there,&#8221; Wang Yida, a deputy director at the Ministry of Finance, said today at the forum. &#8220;We should be wary about the downward pressure on economic growth brought about by sluggish external demand, although the nation&#8217;s economic fundamentals remain sound.&#8221;
> Wang said today the government will further improve the policy of &#8220;structural tax cuts&#8221; and boost spending in areas including energy conservation, education and technology to help spur domestic demand.
> &#8216;Fine-Tuning&#8217;
> Wen said earlier this month that policy &#8220;fine-tuning&#8221; needs to start this quarter. The central bank announced a half- percentage-point reduction in banks&#8217; reserve requirements on Feb. 18, the second cut in three months, to boost lending and sustain growth.
> The central bank may cut interest rates in both second and third quarters, by 25 basis points each time, trimming the one- year benchmark lending rate to 6.06 percent, the forecast said.
> China&#8217;s manufacturing may shrink for a fourth month in February, according to a preliminary reading of the purchasing managers&#8217; index from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics released this week, adding to signs growth is weakening.
> Gross domestic product expanded 9.2 percent last year, down from a 10.4 percent gain in 2010. Wen will target an expansion of less than 8 percent in his report to the National People&#8217;s Congress in Beijing on March 5, the equivalent of the U.S. President&#8217;s State of the Union address, according to eight of 15 economists surveyed by Bloomberg News this month.
> Inflation to Ease
> Inflation rebounded to a three-month high of 4.5 percent in January as a week-long holiday boosted spending and pushed up prices. Inflationary pressure will ease &#8220;significantly&#8221; this year as domestic economic growth moderates, the yuan continues to appreciate and external demand weakens, today&#8217;s forecast said. Inflation rose 5.4 percent from a year earlier in 2011, exceeding government&#8217;s target of 4 percent.
> Pace of the yuan gains will decelerate this year as a narrowing trade surplus and slowing capital inflow ease pressure on yuan appreciation, the forecast said. China&#8217;s currency may trade at 6.23 to the U.S. dollar by the end of this year, it said.
> The nation&#8217;s trade surplus is expected to continue narrowing this year as growth in imports will probably outpace that of exports, Zhang Yansheng, a researcher at China&#8217;s top economic planning agency, said at the same forum.
> 
> Bad News for the chinese...
> 
> China



dont worry about our economy, worry about your collapsing economy.
we have the intelligence to solve our problems, seems indians lack understanding on how to solve your deficits, debt, currency collapse, growth collapse. indian banking system is on the verge of collapse.


----------



## 1962 spanking

Martian2 said:


> *World&#8217;s largest mobile crane &#8211; China's XCMG Group 1,200-ton mobile crane*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XCMG Group QAY1200 model 1,200-ton mobile crane is currently the largest class of wheeled crane in the world. A single unit costs over 100 million RMB.
> 
> XCMG Mechanics has won widespread attention at the International Mechanic Exhibition in Brazil :: XCMG GROUP
> 
> "XCMG Cradles Largest-tonnage Telescopic Oil Cylinder of 1,200-ton Truck Crane in China
> Published date: 2011-09-15 15:56
> 
> The telescopic oil cylinder of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane manufactured by the independent R&D of XCMG&#8217;s Hydraulic Parts Division has passed the trial successfully and been delivered to customers. The brand-new oil cylinder, equipped in the all-terrain truck crane with largest tonnage in China, has helped make the breakthrough of large-tonnage truck crane product research and production in China. And the hydraulic cylinder, the key part of the equipment, is completely manufactured by the independent R&D and production of XCMG.
> 
> The successful trial of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane telescopic oil cylinder does not only satisfy the demands of XCMG&#8217;s developing large-tonnage all-terrain truck crane, but also provides a stronger support of its development of the integrated cylinder of the product with larger tonnage and overseas market expansion in the next phase."
> 
> ----------
> 
> Plus today's news:
> 
> *China's first artificial skin production base opens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composed of dermis and cuticular layers, and containing live cells, this &#8220;artificial skin&#8221; can carry out the same functions as real skin.
> 
> China's first artificial skin production base opens - People's Daily Online
> 
> "China's first artificial skin production base opens
> By Yang Yonglin (Guangming Daily)
> 08:18, February 24, 2012
> 
> _Edited and translated by People's Daily Online_
> 
> China's first artificial skin production base officially opened in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi province on Feb. 21, 2012.
> 
> *It makes China the second country to independently develop and master this cutting-edge technology after the United States.* This also marks a solid step forward in tissue engineering and regenerative medicine.
> 
> The research and development of tissue engineering and artificial skin is a major project included in China's 863 Program, or the State High-Tech Development Plan.
> 
> Artificial skin technology involves cultivating human cells to create skin that is about the same as normal human skin.
> 
> Artificial skin can be used in skin grafting and replacement, and is particularly effective in treating burns and diabetes-caused refractory foot ulcers, as well as in speeding up healing of wounded skin without leaving a scar.
> 
> &#65288;Editor&#65306;&#21385;&#25391;&#32701;&#65289;"



WOW!

only US and china have developed artificial skin technology.
goes to show china is rapidly advancing in science.
china puts money into science while certain debtor countries put money into importing all their weapons.

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




Martian2 said:


> *Worlds largest mobile crane  China's XCMG Group 1,200-ton mobile crane*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XCMG Group QAY1200 model 1,200-ton mobile crane is currently the largest class of wheeled crane in the world. A single unit costs over 100 million RMB.
> 
> XCMG Mechanics has won widespread attention at the International Mechanic Exhibition in Brazil :: XCMG GROUP
> 
> "XCMG Cradles Largest-tonnage Telescopic Oil Cylinder of 1,200-ton Truck Crane in China
> Published date: 2011-09-15 15:56
> 
> The telescopic oil cylinder of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane manufactured by the independent R&D of XCMGs Hydraulic Parts Division has passed the trial successfully and been delivered to customers. The brand-new oil cylinder, equipped in the all-terrain truck crane with largest tonnage in China, has helped make the breakthrough of large-tonnage truck crane product research and production in China. And the hydraulic cylinder, the key part of the equipment, is completely manufactured by the independent R&D and production of XCMG.
> 
> The successful trial of 1,200-ton all-terrain truck crane telescopic oil cylinder does not only satisfy the demands of XCMGs developing large-tonnage all-terrain truck crane, but also provides a stronger support of its development of the integrated cylinder of the product with larger tonnage and overseas market expansion in the next phase."
> 
> ----------
> 
> Plus today's news:
> 
> *China's first artificial skin production base opens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composed of dermis and cuticular layers, and containing live cells, this artificial skin can carry out the same functions as real skin.
> 
> China's first artificial skin production base opens - People's Daily Online
> 
> "China's first artificial skin production base opens
> By Yang Yonglin (Guangming Daily)
> 08:18, February 24, 2012
> 
> _Edited and translated by People's Daily Online_
> 
> China's first artificial skin production base officially opened in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi province on Feb. 21, 2012.
> 
> *It makes China the second country to independently develop and master this cutting-edge technology after the United States.* This also marks a solid step forward in tissue engineering and regenerative medicine.
> 
> The research and development of tissue engineering and artificial skin is a major project included in China's 863 Program, or the State High-Tech Development Plan.
> 
> Artificial skin technology involves cultivating human cells to create skin that is about the same as normal human skin.
> 
> Artificial skin can be used in skin grafting and replacement, and is particularly effective in treating burns and diabetes-caused refractory foot ulcers, as well as in speeding up healing of wounded skin without leaving a scar.
> 
> &#65288;Editor&#65306;&#21385;&#25391;&#32701;&#65289;"



WOW!

only US and china have developed artificial skin technology.
goes to show china is rapidly advancing in science.
china puts money into science while certain debtor countries put money into importing all their weapons.


----------



## Shaurya

rcrmj said:


> an inferior complex indian found a random news trying to prove something, lol....with such massive development, paring is inevitable in China, considering we were planned economy 3 decades ago, professors and cleaners were paid almost the same back then.
> 
> but there is a funny country where the rich can build his own massive home in the prime location of the best city and surrounded by millions of slumdogs..lol



Yeah yeah,, thats why your troll brothers like to troll around in the Indian section, my friend, please come to the Indian section if you have time and see what inferiority complex actually means, sure your economy may be times larger, but we all know the cheating and decieveing that goes on... these tricks of we are great might work with americans or someone else, we all know your true colours, so give me that ****... ok??


----------



## Aramsogo

^^^^^

LOL, Indiam worried Chinese not buying enough Lambos.


----------



## rcrmj

Shaurya said:


> Yeah yeah,, thats why your troll brothers like to troll around in the Indian section, my friend, please come to the Indian section if you have time and see what inferiority complex actually means, sure your economy may be times larger, but we all know the cheating and decieveing that goes on... these tricks of we are great might work with americans or someone else, we all know your true colours, so give me that ****... ok??


kid, i am in business field for long time, let me tell you some sad truth..within the community Indian businessmen regarded as one of the most unethical and dirty groups...and more annoyingly, Indians always promise 120% while only giving 60% results. if you are really talking about cheating economy, your india economy fits the category very well, 1.2 billion population with as little as just over 1 trillion yet still based on borrowing from foreign institutions plus primitive consumption.

you can believe in whatever you like that China's economy is 'cheated', but in reality there are thousands of indians start coming to China to make money just like how they are swaming into europ and america....guess in the real world the 'promising' 'shinning' slum isnt too much attractive to indians no?


ps. I can tell you are a classic indian dreamer as I can see from your LOCATION: 'superpower' 



---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




Aramsogo said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> LOL, Indiam worried Chinese not buying enough Lambos.


you know when low IQ people run out of argument they start being retard, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pissybits

Shaurya said:


> ^^^^ and they teach us...



Did you even read the article? They're acknowledging their own very real problems. I think India has problems that are no less real, and yet you disparage rather than commend a positive example.

"they teach us" are your words not mine...


----------



## pissybits

No need to antagonize India or Indians as a people when responding to one delusional nationalist who obviously doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## rcrmj

pissybits said:


> No need to antagonize India or Indians as a people when responding to one delusional nationalist who obviously doesn't know what he's talking about.


the longer you saty on PDF the better you know why sometimes we laugh at them


----------



## pissybits

I've been visiting these forums for years and the petty stuff seems to run both ways. The roles of perpetrator and reactionary are swapped constantly, what it all results in is a vicious cycle of BS


----------



## jai231179

rcrmj said:


> kid, i am in business field for long time, let me tell you some sad truth..within the community Indian businessmen regarded as one of the most unethical and dirty groups...and more annoyingly, Indians always promise 120% while only giving 60% results. if you are really talking about cheating economy, your india economy fits the category very well, 1.2 billion population with as little as just over 1 trillion yet still based on borrowing from foreign institutions plus primitive consumption.
> 
> you can believe in whatever you like that China's economy is 'cheated', but in reality there are thousands of indians start coming to China to make money just like how they are swaming into europ and america....guess in the real world the 'promising' 'shinning' slum isnt too much attractive to indians no?
> 
> 
> ps. I can tell you are a classic indian dreamer as I can see from your LOCATION: 'superpower'
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------
> 
> 
> you know when low IQ people run out of argument they start being retard, lol



Indian businessmen are cheaters eh? Want me to remind u of how your government cheated us completely out of the Suzhou project that we built for u? Till today we consider people from your country to be unethical barbarians. Open your damned eyes to reality lol.

Find a resolution to your own 180 000 mass incidents first before talking about India. We all know how the 'bad news' gets washed under the carpet in China and how your media plays up one or two positive aspects till that appears to seem like the absolute truth.


----------



## pissybits

jai231179 said:


> Indian businessmen are cheaters eh? Want me to remind u of how your government cheated us completely out of the Suzhou project that we built for u? Till today we consider people from your country to be unethical barbarians. Open your damned eyes to reality lol.
> 
> Find a resolution to your own 180 000 mass incidents first before talking about India. We all know how the 'bad news' gets washed under the carpet in China and how your media plays up one or two positive aspects till that appears to seem like the absolute truth.



China putting down India for its structural and societal problems is really in bad taste and also unwarranted because these Chinese are living in a glass house whether they know it or not. Indians putting down China for its developmental problems sounds way too much like the pot and the kettle. 

Why can't we all just talk about the economy instead of bickering like children?


----------



## rcrmj

jai231179 said:


> Indian businessmen are cheaters eh? Want me to remind u of how your government cheated us completely out of the Suzhou project that we built for u? Till today we consider people from your country to be unethical barbarians. Open your damned eyes to reality lol.
> 
> Find a resolution to your own 180 000 mass incidents first before talking about India. We all know how the 'bad news' gets washed under the carpet in China and how your media plays up one or two positive aspects till that appears to seem like the absolute truth.


the germans dont feel cheated and they ever expending their business in China, America dont feel cheated and ever expending business in China, the Franch, British, Japanese and even Koreans are also ever expending business in China, if Chinese are like unethical indians we wont be in the position as it today as the biggest trading country and still increasing at huge pace..

but there is a 'shinning' place where full of delusion and cheating people that constantly refered by others as the joke country.

besides, to those low IQed people the logic is if the 'bad news' are really got 'washed' under the carpet in China then how come those surfaced to general public? at the meantime there is a country who self labeled as IT 'powerhosue' but barbaric human sacrifices going on daily bases, with millions starve to death annually, i mean really 'civilised' no wonder it is one of the biggest sources of illegal immigrants

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




pissybits said:


> China putting down India for its structural and societal problems is really in bad taste and also unwarranted because these Chinese are living in a glass house whether they know it or not. Indians putting down China for its developmental problems sounds way too much like the pot and the kettle.
> 
> Why can't we all just talk about the economy instead of bickering like children?



friend you are trying to reasoning a delusional Indian who probably never been to India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jai231179

rcrmj said:


> the germans dont feel cheated and they ever expending their business in China, America dont feel cheated and ever expending business in China, the Franch, British, Japanese and even Koreans are also ever expending business in China, if Chinese are like unethical indians we wont be in the position as it today as the biggest trading country and still increasing at huge pace..
> 
> but there is a 'shinning' place where full of delusion and cheating people that constantly refered by others as the joke country.
> 
> besides, to those low IQed people the logic is if the 'bad news' are really got 'washed' under the carpet in China then how come those surfaced to general public? at the meantime there is a country who self labeled as IT 'powerhosue' but barbaric human sacrifices going on daily bases, with millions starve to death annually, i mean really 'civilised' no wonder it is one of the biggest sources of illegal immigrants
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> friend you are trying to reasoning a delusional Indian who probably never been to India



_and you have been to India I presume? My guess is you probably don't even know China well enough. 100km out of Shanghai and even proper toilets are hard to come by. We send numerous expeditions every year as part of charity work to help build roofs for your schools in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia and even donate huge sums of money and equipment. I know this because I work at the University and I've personally seen and spoken to the numerous teams we send up each year to help u guys with the basic infrastructure u severely lack in the rural areas. Well, since u like to call yourselves the next superpower, think about how on earth are u even a superpower when u r still lagging real far behind the US and western Europe in such basic developments._


----------



## pissybits

jai231179 said:


> _and you have been to India I presume? My guess is you probably don't even know China well enough. 100km out of Shanghai and even proper toilets are hard to come by. We send numerous expeditions every year as part of charity work to help build roofs for your schools in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia and even donate huge sums of money and equipment. I know this because I work at the University and I've personally seen and spoken to the numerous teams we send up each year to help u guys with the basic infrastructure u severely lack in the rural areas. Well, since u like to call yourselves the next superpower, think about how on earth are u even a superpower when u r still lagging real far behind the US and western Europe in such basic developments._



Toilet are hard to come by 100km out of Shanghai? What jokes! This seems more like a standard of measure for India rather than China, which you've obviously never set foot in. China has so many problems compared to the West and you pick rural poverty? My father visited India in 2008 and from his testimony and photos I can only conclude that you guys take rural poverty to a whole new level. Pot n Kettle anyone?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

jai231179 said:


> _and you have been to India I presume? My guess is you probably don't even know China well enough. 100km out of Shanghai and even proper toilets are hard to come by. We send numerous expeditions every year as part of charity work to help build roofs for your schools in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia and even donate huge sums of money and equipment. I know this because I work at the University and I've personally seen and spoken to the numerous teams we send up each year to help u guys with the basic infrastructure u severely lack in the rural areas. Well, since u like to call yourselves the next superpower, think about how on earth are u even a superpower when u r still lagging real far behind the US and western Europe in such basic developments._



Is Yunnan 100 km away from Shanghai? Better brush up on geography, Singapore didn't teach that well enough, may I recommend schools in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jai231179

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Is Yunnan 100 km away from Shanghai? Better brush up on geography, Singapore didn't teach that well enough, may I recommend schools in the US



No it is not, and I did not say that either. I suggest you come over here to Singapore to take lessons in English. (on second thoughts, no. We have enough of those non-English speaking types flooding our country as bus drivers and laborers.  btw, FYI, undergraduate students coming from China to Singapore are given a full semester prep course in English for free. Might wanna take advantage of that, and if u wanna diss us further, no problem - just ask your countrymen to leave us instead of coming here to seek greener pastures. )

@ pissybits - yes u r right, I have never set foot in China myself, probably never will. But I know enough people who have, enough teams that have gone up there for community service, seen enough pictures and read plenty about those trips. I have even attended the pre and post expedition briefings on such trips as I have many times assisted those teams in their fund-raiser campaigns. And yes, proper toilets have always been one of the major issues. No doubt, its not the ONLY problem in China, neither is it a MAJOR problem. It was just one of the first few examples that came to my mind, having heard about it first hand a million times. I'm not saying India does not have its problem, it certainly does, and its economic reforms came a full decade behind China too. Yet, China is plagued with numerous problems in itself which some of the 'ultra-Nationalist' Chinese on this forums fail to recognize or completely overlook in their efforts to diss India. Both countries have plenty of work to be done internally before becoming a true global superpower. I agree with your 'pot calling the kettle black' and would like to point out that it works both ways.


----------



## rcrmj

jai231179 said:


> _and you have been to India I presume? My guess is you probably don't even know China well enough. 100km out of Shanghai and even proper toilets are hard to come by. We send numerous expeditions every year as part of charity work to help build roofs for your schools in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia and even donate huge sums of money and equipment. I know this because I work at the University and I've personally seen and spoken to the numerous teams we send up each year to help u guys with the basic infrastructure u severely lack in the rural areas. Well, since u like to call yourselves the next superpower, think about how on earth are u even a superpower when u r still lagging real far behind the US and western Europe in such basic developments._


 lol clueless an Indian, I spend like 9 month in China, 3 month around the world nowadays, before that i had lived in UK for decade, and two of my factories located in a thrid class Chinese messy city's rural area, and believe it is much cleaner and better than 3 km outside downtown Mumbai, do you want me to go into details?

Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen is what you delusional Indian dream India is like

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




jai231179 said:


> No it is not, and I did not say that either. I suggest you come over here to Singapore to take lessons in English. (on second thoughts, no. We have enough of those non-English speaking types flooding our country as bus drivers and laborers.  btw, FYI, undergraduate students coming from China to Singapore are given a full semester prep course in English for free. Might wanna take advantage of that, and if u wanna diss us further, no problem - just ask your countrymen to leave us instead of coming here to seek greener pastures. )
> 
> @ pissybits - yes u r right, I have never set foot in China myself, probably never will. But I know enough people who have, enough teams that have gone up there for community service, seen enough pictures and read plenty about those trips. I have even attended the pre and post expedition briefings on such trips as I have many times assisted those teams in their fund-raiser campaigns. And yes, proper toilets have always been one of the major issues. No doubt, its not the ONLY problem in China, neither is it a MAJOR problem. It was just one of the first few examples that came to my mind, having heard about it first hand a million times. I'm not saying India does not have its problem, it certainly does, and its economic reforms came a full decade behind China too. Yet, China is plagued with numerous problems in itself which some of the 'ultra-Nationalist' Chinese on this forums fail to recognize or completely overlook in their efforts to diss India. Both countries have plenty of work to be done internally before becoming a true global superpower. I agree with your 'pot calling the kettle black' and would like to point out that it works both ways.



again heard from someone about something, this is what most Indian arguments are based, no wonder!

---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 AM ----------




FairAndUnbiased said:


> Is Yunnan 100 km away from Shanghai? Better brush up on geography, Singapore didn't teach that well enough, may I recommend schools in the US


yunan is the poorest place in China, btw is at least 2000km away from shanghai (their IQ speaking) but still its GDP percapital is above the entire India, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jai231179

rcrmj said:


> lol clueless an Indian, I spend like 9 month in China, 3 month around the world nowadays, before that i had lived in UK for decade, and two of my factories located in a thrid class Chinese messy city's rural area, and believe it is much cleaner and better than 3 km outside downtown Mumbai, do you want me to go into details?
> 
> Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen is what you delusional Indian dream India is like
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> again heard from someone about something, this is what most Indian arguments are based, no wonder!



Question is not how u fare against India alone, Question is how do you fare against the West? Your chest-thumping ultra-nationalists on this forum are all about how China is going to be the next biggest thing in the world. Well, so how exactly do you measure up to the West? Chinese cities and rural areas are still light years behind the Nordic countries, Australia, Canada, even the US. 

Your argument is basically a repetition of problems India is facing, something we Indians already know and do not deny. The problem here is your failure to acknowledge your own problems and weaknesses while playing up someone else's problems. If you wanna dance on the world stage, you have to be able to compete with the world, not just India.


----------



## jai231179

@ rcrmj - lol at yer post on illegal immigration. I suggest you go find out about the numerous Chinese illegals we get over here coming in for low end menial jobs. Most can't even afford to pay back those crime syndicates that smuggled them in and end up committing suicide. Every other week, some poor Chinese lady ends up killing herself and her kid in some hole-in-the-wall apartment or drowns herself in some river. I don't see Europeans and Americans doing that. We have many of them here too, and they come in as decent, well-paid professionals. And the Chinese keep flooding in as 'coolies' - if your country is such as a paradise, this would not be happening.


----------



## rcrmj

jai231179 said:


> Question is not how u fare against India alone, Question is how do you fare against the West? Your chest-thumping ultra-nationalists on this forum are all about how China is going to be the next biggest thing in the world. Well, so how exactly do you measure up to the West? Chinese cities and rural areas are still light years behind the Nordic countries, Australia, Canada, even the US.
> 
> Your argument is basically a repetition of problems India is facing, something we Indians already know and do not deny. The problem here is your failure to acknowledge your own problems and weaknesses while playing up someone else's problems. If you wanna dance on the world stage, you have to be able to compete with the world, not just India.


we are knowing our problem very well, in fact way much better than Indian knows their own problem, just visiting any Chinese forums, thats why we are seeing the difference of the development of the two countries, which is China out pacing India in basically every social indicators.

and please dont put words into our moutn, China never competes with india, thats just your wishful thinking...we just simple playing with those clownish indians on Chinese economy and development thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

jai231179 said:


> @ rcrmj - lol at yer post on illegal immigration. I suggest you go find out about the numerous Chinese illegals we get over here coming in for low end menial jobs. Most can't even afford to pay back those crime syndicates that smuggled them in and end up committing suicide. Every other week, some poor Chinese lady ends up killing herself and her kid in some hole-in-the-wall apartment or drowns herself in some river. I don't see Europeans and Americans doing that. We have many of them here too, and they come in as decent, well-paid professionals. And the Chinese keep flooding in as 'coolies' - if your country is such as a paradise, this would not be happening.


1.3 billion people, developing country, relative low income compared to west, illegal immigrants and human traficing well sounds reasonable, so whats wrong about that? werent we talking about Indian business ethic, are we changing to human traficing now? because if it is then you will be humiliated again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

jai231179 said:


> @ rcrmj - lol at yer post on illegal immigration. I suggest you go find out about the numerous Chinese illegals we get over here coming in for low end menial jobs. Most can't even afford to pay back those crime syndicates that smuggled them in and end up committing suicide. Every other week, some poor Chinese lady ends up killing herself and her kid in some hole-in-the-wall apartment or drowns herself in some river. I don't see Europeans and Americans doing that. We have many of them here too, and they come in as decent, well-paid professionals. And the Chinese keep flooding in as 'coolies' - if your country is such as a paradise, this would not be happening.


 
LOL, only coolies are indian slaves in middle east.

Singapore only tries to keep Indian and Malay population from growing too much and for good reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

jai231179 said:


> No it is not, and I did not say that either. I suggest you come over here to Singapore to take lessons in English. (on second thoughts, no. We have enough of those non-English speaking types flooding our country as bus drivers and laborers.  btw, FYI, undergraduate students coming from China to Singapore are given a full semester prep course in English for free. Might wanna take advantage of that, and if u wanna diss us further, no problem - just ask your countrymen to leave us instead of coming here to seek greener pastures. )
> 
> @ pissybits - yes u r right, I have never set foot in China myself, probably never will. But I know enough people who have, enough teams that have gone up there for community service, seen enough pictures and read plenty about those trips. I have even attended the pre and post expedition briefings on such trips as I have many times assisted those teams in their fund-raiser campaigns. And yes, proper toilets have always been one of the major issues. No doubt, its not the ONLY problem in China, neither is it a MAJOR problem. It was just one of the first few examples that came to my mind, having heard about it first hand a million times. I'm not saying India does not have its problem, it certainly does, and its economic reforms came a full decade behind China too. Yet, China is plagued with numerous problems in itself which some of the 'ultra-Nationalist' Chinese on this forums fail to recognize or completely overlook in their efforts to diss India. Both countries have plenty of work to be done internally before becoming a true global superpower. I agree with your 'pot calling the kettle black' and would like to point out that it works both ways.



I'm fine with people talking about my English. I know many Indians are proud of their English and take great offense to anyone saying their English is bad. That may be because of the colonial legacy. May I suggest the book "Black Skin, White Masks" by Franz Fanon? Unlike Indians, Chinese take no offense to people saying their English is bad. Chinese have no duty to have good English.

All I can say is, China has numerous world recognized engineering achievements that are at the cutting edge of science. I do not know even ONE achievement like this for India. We may have problems but we have our strengths. If you can convince yourself India has certain strengths that no other country has, you don't need to convince me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

jai231179 said:


> _and you have been to India I presume? My guess is you probably don't even know China well enough. 100km out of Shanghai and even proper toilets are hard to come by. We send numerous expeditions every year as part of charity work to help build roofs for your schools in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia and even donate huge sums of money and equipment. I know this because I work at the University and I've personally seen and spoken to the numerous teams we send up each year to help u guys with the basic infrastructure u severely lack in the rural areas. Well, since u like to call yourselves the next superpower, think about how on earth are u even a superpower when u r still lagging real far behind the US and western Europe in such basic developments._



I went to Shanghai and numerous cities *hours* out of Shanghai. HangZhou, Wuxi, HangDian, Yiwu, Nanjing and Suzhou. Go look at the map. Compared with Malaysia, the streets were all very clean and no open drains. There are also no clutter along the 5foot walkway unlike in Malaysia where the 5foot way are used as extension for the shops or restaurant. All the farmers there live in 4 storeys apartment blocks. I saw these all along the way. Most of them looks neat and new. Each hold up to 3 generation of one family. Most of them also engaged in industry. They are among the richest farmers I have seen. 

I have not been to India. But 2 of my close colleagues has and the first thing they told me when they returned was the extreme poverty.

Farmer apartment block somewhere on the road after leaving HangZhou going to Yiwu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Why these days, many indian like to browse the thread, and post the comments here!!!
Why don't they open the news thread about negative news about china? That will attract more attentions. loser behavior!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I'm fine with people talking about my English. I know many Indians are proud of their English and take great offense to anyone saying their English is bad. That may be because of the colonial legacy. May I suggest the book "Black Skin, White Masks" by Franz Fanon? Unlike Indians, Chinese take no offense to people saying their English is bad. Chinese have no duty to have good English.
> 
> All I can say is, China has numerous world recognized engineering achievements that are at the cutting edge of science. I do not know even ONE achievement like this for India. We may have problems but we have our strengths. If you can convince yourself India has certain strengths that no other country has, you don't need to convince me.



Some Indians think white people are their gods. Forget them as they have no honour and self-respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

UKBengali said:


> Some Indians think white people are their gods. Forget them as they have no honour and self-respect.



Kind of buttering you are doing for China....I can see your honour and self-respect.


----------



## Merilion

jai231179 said:


> I'm not saying India does not have its problem, it certainly does, and its economic reforms came a full decade behind China too. Yet, China is plagued with numerous problems in itself which some of the 'ultra-Nationalist' Chinese on this forums fail to recognize or completely overlook in their efforts to diss India. Both countries have plenty of work to be done internally before becoming a true global superpower. I agree with your 'pot calling the kettle black' and would like to point out that it works both ways.


 
pls save that 'india economic reforms came a full decade behind China' BS to yourself only. A true Singaporean will never use that pathetic argument as an excuse. so don't try to pretend you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1962 spanking

rcrmj said:


> kid, i am in business field for long time, let me tell you some sad truth..within the community Indian businessmen regarded as one of the most unethical and dirty groups...and more annoyingly, Indians always promise 120% while only giving 60% results. if you are really talking about cheating economy, your india economy fits the category very well, 1.2 billion population with as little as just over 1 trillion yet still based on borrowing from foreign institutions plus primitive consumption.
> 
> you can believe in whatever you like that China's economy is 'cheated', but in reality there are thousands of indians start coming to China to make money just like how they are swaming into europ and america....guess in the real world the 'promising' 'shinning' slum isnt too much attractive to indians no?
> 
> 
> ps. I can tell you are a classic indian dreamer as I can see from your LOCATION: 'superpower'
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------
> 
> 
> you know when low IQ people run out of argument they start being retard, lol



excellent point.

indians are an untrustworthy bunch.
bunch of crooks.
thats why they are easy to exploit by the west, can bribe and manipulate the them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Huawei Unveils the "World's Fastest Smartphone"

"*Huawei Unveils Quad-Core Ascend D Smartphones*
By Chloe Albanesius
February 26, 2012 10:34am EST





[The world's fastest smartphone: Huawei quad-core Ascend D in black.]

BARCELONAHuawei kicked off Mobile World Congress here by introducing the quad-core Ascend D quad, which the company has dubbed the "world's fastest smartphone."

Huawei also unveiled the Ascend D quad XL and Ascend D1.

The Ascend D quad and quad XL boast a 4.5-inch, 1280-by-720 HD touch screen that Huawei said is the "most compact" option on the market thanks to an "infinity" screen design.

The devices run Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, the most recent version of the mobile OS. The Ascend D will run a 1.2-GHz Huawei K3V2 processor, while the Ascend D quad XL will include a 1.5-GHz chip.

Both devices include 32-bit true color graphic processors, an 8-megapixel rear-facing camera with 1080p full HD video capture and a 1.3-megapixel front-facing camera with 720p video capture.

The Ascend D includes a 1800mAh battery, while the Ascend D quad XL boasts a 2500mAh battery.

The Ascend D1, meanwhile, also includes a 4.5-inch screen, runs Ice Cream Sandwich, and the 8-megapixel rear-facing and 1.3-megapixel front-facing cameras. But the Ascend D1 will run a TI OMAP4460 1.5-GHz chip and a 1670mAh battery.

The Ascend D quad and D1 measure 8.9 x 64 x 129mm, while the Ascend D quad XL comes in at 10.9 x 64 x 129mm.

All three smartphones include 8GB of memory and 16GB of RAM.

The devices will not initially be 4G LTE-capable, but it's expected by Q3 or Q4, Huawei said.

Huawei promised "excellent" outdoor screen quality, which will enable use even in direct sunlight. The company also said the Ascend smartphones will include 330 pixels per inch (PPI); the iPhone 4S includes 326 PPI, Huawei was quick to point out.

Huawei also talked up the voice quality of the new Ascend devices, which include dual microphone noise reduction thanks to the company's Audience earSmart technology. Huawei said this will decrease background noise - if a friend leaves you a message from a noisy bar, for example.

The Ascend D quad devices will be available in China, Australia, Europe, Asia-Pacific, North and South America, and the Middle East in the second quarter. The Ascend D1 will be available in the same markets starting in April.

The devices will originally come in white and black, but more color options will be available at a later date.

Pricing was not announced.

Huawei shipped 20 million devices last year, which it hopes to increase to 60 million this year, thanks in large part to the Chinese market."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*China Stock Rally to End as Policies Disappoint, BofA&#8217;s Cui Says
*
China&#8217;s stocks may fall as much as 13 percent by the end of the year as the central bank&#8217;s &#8220;fine- tuning&#8221; of monetary policies won&#8217;t be enough to offset an economic slowdown, according to Bank of America Corp.
The government needs to cut interest rates or relax curbs in the property market to sustain this year&#8217;s 9.3 percent rebound for the Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP), David Cui, chief China strategist at the Merrill Lynch unit, said in an interview in its Shanghai office yesterday. Cui, 43, who has been bearish on China equities since May 2010, said the Shanghai gauge may drop to 2,100 by year-end. It rose 0.9 percent to 2,403.59 yesterday.
&#8220;If the government only does fine tuning, it&#8217;s not sufficient to remove the major overhangs behind the poor market performance over the past two years or so, including a lack of a new and sustainable growth driver and the banking system&#8217;s bad debts,&#8221; said Cui. &#8220;The markets will likely remain lukewarm.&#8221;
China&#8217;s stocks have rebounded this year on speculation the government will loosen monetary policies to stem a decline in economic growth triggered by Europe&#8217;s debt crisis and a slumping property market. The Shanghai gauge tumbled 33 percent over the past two years, making it the worst performer among the world&#8217;s 10 biggest markets. The People&#8217;s Bank of China increased interest rates and lenders&#8217; reserve-requirement ratios last year to tame consumer prices that rose 4.5 percent last month, up from 4.1 percent in December.

China Stock Rally to End as Policies Disappoint, BofA


----------



## Shaurya

*China&#8217;s Billionaire Lawmakers Make U.S. Peers Look Like Paupers* 

The richest 70 members of China&#8217;s legislature added more to their wealth last year than the combined net worth of all 535 members of the U.S. Congress, the president and his Cabinet, and the nine Supreme Court justices.
The net worth of the 70 richest delegates in China&#8217;s National People&#8217;s Congress, which opens its annual session on March 5, rose to 565.8 billion yuan ($89.8 billion) in 2011, a gain of $11.5 billion from 2010, according to figures from the Hurun Report, which tracks the country&#8217;s wealthy. That compares to the $7.5 billion net worth of all 660 top officials in the three branches of the U.S. government.
The income gain by NPC members reflects the imbalances in economic growth in China, where per capita annual income in 2010 was $2,425, less than in Belarus and a fraction of the $37,527 in the U.S. The disparity points to the challenges that China&#8217;s new generation of leaders, to be named this year, faces in countering a rise in social unrest fueled by illegal land grabs and corruption.
&#8220;It is extraordinary to see this degree of a marriage of wealth and politics,&#8221; said Kenneth Lieberthal, director of the John L. Thornton China Center at Washington&#8217;s Brookings Institution. &#8220;It certainly lends vivid texture to the widespread complaints in China about an extreme inequality of wealth in the country now.&#8221;
Most Powerful
The National People&#8217;s Congress, whose annual meeting will run for a week and a half, is legally the highest governmental body in China. While the legislature, with about 3,000 members, is often derided as a rubberstamp parliament, its members are some of China&#8217;s most powerful politicians and executives, wielding power in their home provinces and weighing in on proposals such as whether to impose a nationwide property tax.
&#8220;The NPC is not exactly what you would call a center of power, but being on it certainly gets you deeply engaged in the political system,&#8221; Lieberthal said.
Hurun, a Shanghai-based publisher of magazines targeted at the Chinese luxury consumer, uses publicly available information such as corporate filings to compile its annual list of the richest people in China. It then cross-checks that data with the government&#8217;s list of NPC members.
Zong Qinghou, chairman of beverage-maker Hangzhou Wahaha Group (HWGZ) and China&#8217;s second-richest person, with a family fortune of 68 billion yuan, is a member. So is Wu Yajun, chairwoman of Beijing-based Longfor Properties (LHREZ) Co. She has family wealth of 42 billion yuan, according to the Hurun Report.
Jiang&#8217;s Pushing
Former President Jiang Zemin pushed for the inclusion of wealthy private entrepreneurs into the Communist Party a decade ago. Now they have regular access to top party leaders who are also NPC members.
The third-richest person in the NPC, auto-parts magnate Lu Guanqiu, traveled with Vice President Xi Jinping to the U.S. during his official visit this month, attending a meeting with Vice President Joseph Biden and Treasury Secretary Timothy F. Geithner in Washington on Feb. 14.
&#8220;The rich in China have strong incentive to become &#8216;within system&#8217; due to the relative weakness in the rule of law and of property rights,&#8221; Victor Shih, a professor at Evanston, Illinois-based Northwestern University who studies Chinese politics and finance, wrote in an e-mail. Being a member of the NPC &#8220;means that one&#8217;s commercial or political rival cannot easily throw one in jail or confiscate one&#8217;s property.&#8221;
Richest Woman
Wu, who is China&#8217;s richest woman, doesn&#8217;t give media interviews, her spokeswoman said. Lu wasn&#8217;t available for an interview, his spokesman said. Zong wouldn&#8217;t comment on the makeup of the NPC because that&#8217;s a matter determined by the central government, Wahaha spokesman Shan Qining said in a phone interview.
Many of the NPC&#8217;s richest members, including Longfor&#8217;s Wu, are executives in real estate, a sector that has spurred protests and contributed to the rising wealth gap between city dwellers and farmers.
A land grab by a property developer in Wukan, a fishing town in southern China&#8217;s Guangdong province, sparked protests in December that resulted in the expulsion of its Communist Party leaders. Premier Wen Jiabao has pledged to crack down on such land grabs and work to ease wealth disparities.
China&#8217;s top political leaders, including President Hu Jintao and Wen, don&#8217;t disclose their personal finances or those of their families.
Chinese private executives such as Zong and Lu have built their fortunes on the back of economic growth that has averaged 10.1 percent in the last 30 years. The U.S. economy expanded by 1.6 percent in the last three months of 2011.
Out Of Poverty
Regular Chinese have also benefited from the growth of China&#8217;s economy, which surpassed Japan as the world&#8217;s second biggest in 2010. Since introducing free-market policies, China has lifted 300 million of its 1.3 billion citizens out of poverty, according to the United Nations.
Annual growth of per capita GDP in China was 9.8 percent at the end of 2010. Per capita GDP has more than doubled since 2000, according to the World Bank.
The wealth gap between legislatures holds with statistically comparable samples. The richest 2 percent of the NPC -- 60 people -- had an average wealth of $1.44 billion per person. The richest 2 percent of Congress -- 11 members -- had an average wealth of $323 million.
The U.S. figures come from a downloadable database on the website of the Washington-based Center for Responsive Politics. The U.S. figures are inflated because the database includes members of Congress who were retired or defeated in the 2010 elections as well as their replacements.
Issa&#8217;s Wealth
The wealth of members of Congress did increase at a higher rate than that of their Chinese peers in the most recent disclosures as U.S. equity markets outperformed China&#8217;s. The average wealth of the richest 2 percent of Congress rose 22 percent in 2010 from 2009. The Standard and Poor&#8217;s 500 Index rose 12.8 percent in 2010.
The wealth of the top 2 percent of NPC delegates rose 13 percent in the 2011 Hurun list following a 14.3 percent fall in the Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite Index in 2010 and a further 21.7 percent drop last year. Hong Kong&#8217;s Hang Seng dropped 20 percent in 2011 and the Shenzhen Composite fell 33 percent in the same period.
The wealthiest member of the U.S. Congress is Representative Darrell Issa, the California Republican who had a maximum wealth of $700.9 million in 2010, according to the center. If he were in China&#8217;s NPC, he would be ranked 40th. Per capita income in China is about one-sixth the U.S. level when adjusted for differences in purchasing power.
&#8216;Cozy Relationship&#8217;
Financial disclosure forms ask lawmakers and other top U.S. officials to list the value of their individual assets in ranges, such as $1,001 to $15,000 or $1,000,001 to $5,000,000. Bloomberg News used the maximum range of wealth on the U.S. disclosures to compare with the Chinese NPC.
Rupert Hoogewerf, chairman and chief researcher for the Hurun Report, estimates that for every Chinese billionaire the company discovers for its list, there is another one it misses, meaning the gap between the wealth of China&#8217;s NPC and the U.S. Congress may be greater still.
&#8220;The prevalence of billionaires in the NPC shows the cozy relationship between the wealthy and the Communist Party,&#8221; said Bruce Jacobs, a professor of Asian languages and studies at Monash University in Melbourne, Australia. &#8220;In all levels of the system there seem to be local officials in cahoots with entrepreneurs, enriching themselves, and this has led to a lot of the demonstrations.&#8221;

China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Shaurya said:


> *China&#8217;s Billionaire Lawmakers Make U.S. Peers Look Like Paupers*
> China


so this means the chinese politicians are becoming more like Indian high caste greedy rullers? well this is really sad``indeed!

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




1962 spanking said:


> excellent point.
> 
> indians are an untrustworthy bunch.
> bunch of crooks.
> thats why they are easy to exploit by the west, can bribe and manipulate the them.


let me give you two wrods, 'slave mentality'


----------



## Aramsogo

^^^^

I would just ignore the Indian dude. He'll get banned soon enough.

The Bloomberg article is just lazy reporting. The implied causality is reversed. In China, successful business people are invited in as part of the 3 Represents. These people were rich already. That does not mean there is no official corruption. There's plenty and Li Peng's family may be one of the richest in China. 

To do an apples to apples comparison with the US, Bloomberg should have used something like the Allen and Company annual Sun Valley retreat for American business leaders. This annual gathering of Bill Gates and Warren Buffetts is far richer. Again, lazy reporting Indians can't decipher.


----------



## Shaurya

*China 'risks economic crisis': World Bank*

BEIJING (AFP) - China could face an economic crisis in the next 20 years if Beijing does not quickly overhaul its development model, World Bank and Chinese government researchers warned on Monday.

The world's second-largest economy was at a "turning point" and the need for deep reforms was urgent, the analysts said in a report forecasting China's economic growth would nearly halve in the next two decades.

China must make a number of changes, such as scaling back its vast and powerful state-owned enterprises, breaking up monopolies in strategic sectors and making it easier for small companies to access financing, they said.

"China could postpone reforms and risk the possibility of an economic crisis in the future or it could implement reforms proactively," according to the "China 2030" report prepared by the World Bank and the Development Research Centre under the State Council, China's cabinet.

"Proactive policy change has been key to China?s economic success and the calls for reforms within the country have never been louder."

After averaging 10 percent annual growth for the past 30 years, China's export and investment-driven economic model was no longer sustainable, World Bank President Robert Zoellick said at the launch of the study.

"The case for reform is compelling because China has now reached a turning point in its development path," Zoellick told a conference in Beijing.

"The country's current growth model is unsustainable. This is not the time just for muddling through -- it's time to get ahead of events and to adapt to major changes in the world and national economies."

The report was backed by Vice President Xi Jinping and Vice Premier Li Keqiang, who are expected to succeed President Hu Jintao and Premier Wen Jiabao during a major transition of power that begins at the end of this year.

Despite this high-level support, the report is likely to face resistance from people with "vested interests" in the current model, Zoellick said.

"Reforms are not easy -- they often generate pushback," he said.

Liu Shijin, vice minister of the Development Research Centre, said the reforms were necessary as the Asian powerhouse slows to five to six percent annual growth in the next 20 years from the current nine percent.

Chinese leaders frequently talk about the need to reform the country's economic model, partly by reducing its heavy reliance on exports and increasing domestic consumption.

But significant reforms have been slow as stability-obsessed leaders try to maintain rapid economic growth seen as essential to create enough jobs for the country's 1.3 billion people and keep a lid on unrest.

Beijing prohibits or restricts foreign investment in certain sectors such as auto, energy, finance, banking and telecommunications, drawing criticism from overseas competitors over the lack of market access and unfair treatment.

Domestically, privately owned firms often complain about the lack of competition and the fact they cannot access financing from commercial banks, which prefer to lend money to major state-owned enterprises.

The report also urges Beijing to commercialise the banking system and gradually remove interest rate controls as it seeks to "complete its transition to a market economy".

Other recommendations called for greater innovation, further social welfare reforms, better protection for farmers' land rights and market incentives to encourage companies and households to adopt green technology.

Such "concrete measures" were necessary as China seeks economic growth "based on stability", said Li Wei, Minister of the Development Research Centre.

Despite the ongoing eurozone crisis and weakness in the United States, Zoellick played down fears of an economic disaster in China in the near term.

There are "stress points that will expand over time rather than (turn into) a crisis," Zoellick said, forecasting a soft landing for the Asian powerhouse.

But he acknowledged that the "devil will be in the implementation" of the reforms.

China 'risks economic crisis': World Bank - The West Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*How Will China Pay Off Its Debt?*

Here&#8217;s some terrific news about China&#8217;s economy: at the end of last year, the debt-to-GDP ratio of the Chinese government, the key measure of its fiscal sustainability, stood at 16.3%. That&#8217;s an improvement from the already impressive 17% at year-end 2010.

Based in large part on Beijing&#8217;s low debt load, the Economist&#8217;s &#8220;wiggle-room index,&#8221; which ranks economies on their ability to afford stimulative measures, assigns a great rating to China. Of 27 emerging nations, only petroleum-blessed Saudi Arabia and Indonesia look stronger.


China does not have as urgent a need to bolster growth as other newly developing countries, the Economist suggests, and in any event it has lots of space to wiggle. &#8220;China&#8217;s ample room for easing supports the case for a soft rather than a hard landing of its economy,&#8221; the publication says.

All this sounds wonderful, but none of it correlates with the facts. The 16.3% calculation excludes Beijing&#8217;s &#8220;hidden liabilities.&#8221; Once you add them in, China&#8217;s debt-to-GDP ratio increases to somewhere between 90% and 160%. And if you believe Beijing has been overstating its GDP recently&#8212;it has, at least starting from the last quarter of last year&#8212;China&#8217;s ratio approximates Greece&#8217;s 164%.

Analysts, surprisingly, don&#8217;t seem to be concerned about Beijing&#8217;s debt, no matter how it is calculated. As Tom Holland of the South China Morning Post points out, the assumption is that China can grow its way out of this problem because it has always been able to do so in the past.

China&#8217;s economy, despite the Economist&#8217;s assessment, is already landing hard. January&#8217;s results were dismal&#8212;the economy looks like it may even have contracted last month&#8212;and there will not be much improvement until the summer, if then. If there is no marked uptick this year, Beijing faces difficult choices because, as the &#8220;ghost city&#8221; phenomenon indicates, there has been a gross misallocation of capital since the end of 2008.

What are Beijing&#8217;s choices? First, central government technocrats could force the banks to absorb losses. At first glance, it appears the banks could afford substantial write-offs. The industry&#8217;s non-performing loan ratio was 0.96% at the end of last year, down from an already unbelievable 1.14% at the end of 2010. Yet the central government will not force banks to write off large quantities of loans because the year-end 2011 ratio does not reflect the real state of bank balance sheets. The Ministry of Finance could again recapitalize the banks, but that may not be feasible. The central government has yet to clear all the bad loans from the big bailout at the end of the 1990s. China&#8217;s hidden liabilities include warehoused loans from that era, which Holland estimates amount to 7.5% of GDP.

So there is no or minimal growth, the banks are not strong enough to shoulder significant losses, and the central government is weighed down by 1990s-era bad loans. What is a central government technocrat to do?

&#8220;Beijing can take the path traditionally followed by other governments around the world and inflate its way out of the problem,&#8221; Holland wrote on Friday. The general downward trend in consumer inflation looks to offer some flexibility, but prices&#8212;and especially those for food&#8212;are going up much faster than the numbers issued by the Bureau of National Statistics indicate.

It would be easy to create more inflation. The renminbi has strengthened recently, but most analysts believe Beijing will end the upward movement in the next few months, in large measure to rescue ailing export factories, to make Chinese products cheaper on world markets. The inevitable result of a depreciating currency would be inflation, which would help the central government erode the value of its mounting debt.

Of course, China&#8217;s citizens, who accumulated 37.0 trillion yuan in household deposits by the end of last month, would be hurt by this tactic, but for more than three decades Beijing, by fixing deposit rates at abnormally low levels, has maintained an economic model that has punished them to help borrowers. Low deposit rates would depress consumption by keeping money out of the hands of citizens, but Chinese leaders have never been serious about building a consumer economy. In no economy today does consumption play a lower role.

And in a China where everything is political, there is one more factor to consider. Communist Party leaders are extraordinarily sensitive to inflation due to its potential to create widespread social unrest.

So, yes, there would be many disadvantages to using inflation to solve China&#8217;s debt situation, but at this moment it looks like the least bad option for Beijing&#8217;s out-of-solutions technocrats. The Economist may believe they once had lots of room to wiggle, but their choices are all unpalatable&#8212;and they are narrowing fast.

How Will China Pay Off Its Debt? - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

Anatoly is back with another beautiful piece of analysis. Summary: China growth to continue until it reaches equilibrium with its human capital potential. India also tracking perfectly its, uhm, "potential".

Education as the Elixir of Growth III | Sublime Oblivion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

> Shaurya


.
You are so interesting in china economy, why? you post too much negative news about china, jealous of china economy?? Keep doing it, I know it can make you happy, at these moment, you can get the happiness from these, can let you forget your can't- compared-with-china economy. Keep live in the negative illusion, I know in dream, you indian are optimistic!!!


----------



## gslv

BBC News - Newsnight - China's appetite for work and wealth 

China's appetite for work and wealth


PAXMAN IN CHINA

Jeremy Paxman reports from China for the BBC's Newsnight programme
Watch at 22:30GMT on BBC Two on Mon 23, Tue 24 and afterwards on the BBC iPlayer
China's huge population and booming economy is turning into a new world power, but what is creating that success, how secure is it, and what does it mean for the UK and other Western economies, asks Newsnight's Jeremy Paxman.
There was a minor riot in Beijing last week. The Apple store was attacked.
Its offence? Not being willing to sell sufficient numbers of the iPhone 4S.
Buyers had queued all night and things turned ugly when it became clear that many of those in line had not the faintest idea what an iPhone was.
They belonged to teams hired by middlemen who knew that every handset bought was immediately resalable for an additional hundred pounds.
The teams of the tech-unsavvy were identifiable to each other by home-made armbands, and when the store realised what was happening it suspended sales. That was when the eggs started flying.
In London they riot to steal things. In Beijing, they riot because they cannot buy them.
China proclaims itself a secular country. But that is not what it looks like. For a first-time visitor to China, the most astonishing aspect of the country is the worship of wealth.

The whole economy floats on a sea of migrant workers willing to go anywhere for a day's pay 
The mayor of London may like to be seen riding around on a bicycle. The mayor of Beijing - once the greatest concentration of cyclists in the world - wouldn't be seen dead on one.
Even China Daily, a sort of hymn-sheet to the Communist Party, reads like the FT much of the time.
Flaunting wealth
It reported last Monday (16 January) that there were more Rolls Royces bought in China last year than anywhere else on earth.
Audi now sells more of its brand here than in Germany. The company confidently expects to exceed its target of one million sales between 2011 and 2013, "as long as we can grow annually at 8 percent", as a senior executive asserted blithely. The target was set less than a year and a half ago.

Chinese cities are matching Western rivals for conspicuous consumerism
It is all surface froth, of course. There will still be one billion, two hundred and ninety-nine million Chinese who do not buy an Audi. But it is the flaunting of wealth that is so shocking, because the whole economy floats on a sea of migrant workers willing to go anywhere for a day's pay.
You can hear them hammering on the construction sites and see them clambering across the half-built highway towers from dawn until long after dusk.
Victorian Britain was perhaps rather similar, and the smog of Charles Dickens' London finds its counterpart in the murk which envelopes Beijing on windless days and tears at your throat like sandpaper.
Work ethic
Beijing itself - once, apparently, a charming ancient city - has been torn down and replaced with a traffic-jammed assortment of functional concrete blocks interspersed with the occasional quite stunning pieces of modern architecture.

China is the great emerging force in the world, and the sense of apprehension everywhere else must be good 
The old men of the politburo must look out on it all from the backs of their limousines and smile. Chairman Mao's Cultural Revolution sent intellectuals to live as peasants. Embracing capitalism has created a class of urban plutocrats.
China is the great emerging force in the world, and the sense of apprehension everywhere else must be good.
It is customary to attribute China's new wealth solely to its abundance of cheap labour. But it would have been impossible if the country's potential entrepreneurs had not possessed the sort of work ethic which drove the captains of Victorian industry.
People seriously want to get rich. It may not be especially attractive. But it is more than enough to see off soft, Western welfare states which have sold their future for the sake of cheaper televisions and trainers.

China is moving into hi-tech industries such as animation
Dozy Western governments seem to believe that it does not matter much, because somehow their comfortable democracies will coast along on the fruits of intellectual invention.
These governments bask in the belief that we can outsource metal-bashing and shirt-stitching because the brains which devise the products nestle inside Western heads.
How much longer can this complacent illusion last? In the 1960s there was a common belief among the English middle class that things made in Japan were "Japanese junk". The Sony Walkman and infinitely more reliable televisions than any manufactured in the country that invented the damn things soon ended that complacency.
The main television station in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, has a spanking new news studio infinitely superior to any the BBC can boast.
Chinese airlines (many of which know a great deal more about service than their western counterparts) fly Airbus and Boeing, but soon, the country will be making its own passenger aircraft.
What reason is there to assume that banking or any of the creative industries are beyond their ability?
Predicting the future is a job for clairvoyants, not journalists. But I cannot see any easy way for the current imbalance of trade to be equalised. Rather the reverse.
Untouchable elite
There is, though, one worry the so-called communists in the Chinese government might want to trouble themselves with.

The overseas bank accounts of the mega-rich are an open secret. Stories of corruption... are legion 
One night, while eating in a smart Beijing restaurant I teased my host by asking whether the other diners were party officials. His instant - and serious - reply caught me out.
"Oh no," he said, "they always eat in the private rooms at places like this."
All the best restaurants have these private rooms, so the rich and powerful do not have their meal spoiled by the offensive sight of their fellow citizens.
Many of these private rooms serve delicacies the Chinese people can only dream of. Come to think of it, they probably do dream of them. I'm talking abalone, sea slug and puffer fish.
I certainly don't know enough about China to assert that this sort of behaviour cannot last. But I do know that it would not be tolerated in western Europe. Revolutions have been sparked by less.
The vast majority of the Chinese people do not yet seem even to have their noses pressed to the window-panes. They are too busy hoping to get rich, or just trying to make ends meet.
But the one-child policy is openly flouted by the rich, who simply pay the fine or arrange for the birth to take place in Hong Kong. If a poor person's child falls ill and the parents cannot afford health insurance, they will not get hospital care.
The overseas bank accounts of the mega-rich are an open secret. Stories of corruption, even of car accidents in which young people run someone over and expect to get away with it because their parents are senior in the party, are legion.
Having said which, everyone we met was charming, friendly and helpful. Not a single young person talked, even in their cups, of revolution
Right now, there are too many people doing too well for such thoughts. But it does not take a clairvoyant to ask how long it can last.
Watch Jeremy Paxman's reports from China on Newsnight at 10.30pm on BBC Two starting Monday 23 January 2012. IS THIS TRUE please don't ban me


----------



## dingyibvs

I'd say just about everything in that article is true, both the good and the bad.


----------



## SinoChallenger

dingyibvs said:


> I'd say just about everything in that article is true, both the good and the bad.


China just had a "revolution" of sorts. The corrupt tuanpai got ousted, and the relatively less corrupt princelings are in! China has a very different government now under Xi Jinping than before under Hu Jintao. Once Hu and Wen officially leaves after the 18th CCP Congress in October this year, the difference will be even more marked.


----------



## dingyibvs

SinoChallenger said:


> China just had a "revolution" of sorts. The corrupt tuanpai got ousted, and the relatively less corrupt princelings are in! China has a very different government now under Xi Jinping than before under Hu Jintao. Once Hu and Wen officially leaves after the 18th CCP Congress in October this year, the difference will be even more marked.



I doubt that. Corruption is a systemic issue, not a personnel issue. The problem right now is that people don't resent those extremely rich and flaunting people because they believe they can become them. 30 years ago there were basically no such rich folks in China, but now there are many. Most of them are self-made, coming from nothing, which incidentally at least partially explain their nouveau riche behaviour. The rest of the common citizens see their success stories and believe that it could happen to them too, which is why there's no hint of a revolution in China, and also why the Chinese government is so keen on keeping the economic growth going.


----------



## SinoChallenger

dingyibvs said:


> I doubt that. Corruption is a systemic issue, not a personnel issue. The problem right now is that *people don't resent those extremely rich and flaunting people because they believe they can become them. 30 years ago there were basically no such rich folks in China, but now there are many. Most of them are self-made, coming from nothing, which incidentally at least partially explain their nouveau riche behaviour. The rest of the common citizens see their success stories and believe that it could happen to them too*, which is why there's no hint of a revolution in China, and also why the Chinese government is so keen on keeping the economic growth going.


Your China knowledge is out of date by at least 7 years if you believe the bolded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

*China reduces holdings of U.S. government bonds*

2012-03-03

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhuanet) -- China has made the first annual reduction in its holdings of U.S. Treasury bonds in a decade. Experts are viewing the move as a sign that the country is accelerating the move away from dollar assets in search of more diversified investment channels.

According to the latest monthly figures from the U.S. Treasury Department, China's holdings of U.S. Treasury bonds dropped for a fifth consecutive month in Dec to 1.15 trillion U.S. dollars.

The number was an update of a figure released in February, after the U.S. department adjusted its method of collecting data on foreign holdings of U.S. government bonds, a move aimed at obtaining more information about the use of proxies buying and holding U.S. securities.

As a result, China's June holdings of U.S. Treasury securities have been amended to 1.31 trillion dollars instead of 1.17 trillion dollars. The figure at the end of 2011 was 51 billion dollars higher than the previous calculation.

According to the revised data, China cut its holdings of U.S. debt by 8.2 billion dollars in 2011 compared with the previous year. It was the first time that the country had reduced its yearly holdings since 2001.

The country remains the largest foreign holder of U.S. treasuries, but analysts suggest that China's 3.2 trillion dollars in foreign-exchange reserves means that the country is beginning to rapidly diversify its portfolio of foreign currencies.

Senior Chinese officials, including the central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan, have repeatedly emphasized the importance of diversification of China's foreign-exchange reserves to minimize the negative impact of fluctuations in the international financial markets.

The latest figure "clearly indicates China's intention not to put all its eggs in one basket", said Lu Feng, director of Peking University's China Macroeconomic Research Center, according to quotes in the Wall Street Journal.

"The Chinese government has reiterated that it will be actively involved in supporting the troubled euro area. With China's holdings of U.S. debt declining, plans for Europe may be already in progress," said Shen Jianguang, chief Asia-Pacific economist with Mizuho Securities Co Ltd.

The reduction of dollar assets coupled with the ambitions in the eurozone can be interpreted as an important step by Chinese foreign-exchange regulators to promote the diversification of reserves, Shen said.

China has many reasons to reduce its exposure to the U.S. dollar, such as low yields and the monetary-easing measures adopted by the U.S. government, which could lead to inflation that could erode the value of those holdings, said Wei Liang, a researcher with the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations.

The increasing volume of outbound investment may also have indirectly affected the amount of money invested in U.S. debt, Wei said.

"U.S. debt has been a safe haven for capital amid the global economic crisis, but as we see growth come back on track, investors may pull out in favor of other investment channels," he said.

Xinhua

---

*Morgan Stanley predicts China growth 8.4 pct*

China's gross domestic product (GDP) will expand 8.4 percent year on year in 2012, down from 9.2 percent last year, a Morgan Stanley economist forecast Monday.

"China will see a slowdown, but a hard landing is unlikely," Qiao Hong, chief economist for Greater China, Morgan Stanley, said.

The contribution of net exports to GDP will be zero in 2012, which means the growth will be wholly generated by internal demands, Qiao said.

Of the 8.4-percent growth, consumption will account for 4.1 percentage points while investment will contribute 4.3 percentage points, which means China still has to steer it economy from over-reliance on investment to consumption, she said.

Meanwhile, Qiao said China's inflation would continue a downward trend in the first half of the year, while she did not give a trend outlook for the latter half.

Regarding the property sector, Qiao said she expected certain easing of the tightening policies at local levels as real estate developers have felt increasing capital pressure. 

Global Times

---

*China, India push for bigger BRICS role*

Global Times-Agencies | March 02, 2012







Chinese Foreign Minister Yang Jiechi held talks with his Indian counterpart S.M. Krishna Thursday in India in a meeting focusing on an upcoming summit of major emerging economies and top issues.

On March 28, New Delhi will hold the fourth summit of the BRICS nations, a grouping acronym refering to Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

In a separate meeting Thursday, Indian Vice President Hamid Ansari told Yang that he believes it is important for India and China to step up coordination and jointly uphold the common interests of the two countries and other developing nations.

India's External Affairs Ministry spokesman Syed Akbaruddin said the talks between Krishna and Yang also touched on "all issues" in China-India relations, but did not provide further details.

Akbaruddin stressed that India's relations with China were positive and needed to be strengthened and broadened.

As the world's two major emerging economies, China and India share several disputed regions along their border and the two countries fought a brief war in 1962. A total of 15 rounds of special representatives talks have been held to resolve the boundary issue.

Yang's trip to New Delhi came days after Beijing rejected comments by Indian officials that they pledged to guarantee the "safety" of the so-called Arunachal Pradesh region.

"The differences between China and India over bilateral issues are unlikely to influence their cooperation on global issues as the two sides have increasing global common interests," Zhao Gancheng, director of South Asia Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the Global Times.

He said Beijing and New Delhi coordinated well at the Copenhagen climate summit and a recent airline-emission levies spat with the EU.

The India Today magazine reported Beijing also raised the Tibet issue in the foreign ministers' meeting, while New Delhi has asked for more market access to Indian companies in China.

Krishna said last month that India will tolerate no anti-China activities on Indian territory.

Zhao said it is good that leaders of the two counties are aware that they need to stay committed to peace and stability in border areas and not let the issue hinder cooperation in other fields.

"But, mistrust resulting from bilateral disputes takes a toll on regional cooperation. China and India need to step up communication and cooperation in dealing with issues across East Asia and South Asia," Zhao noted.

"To do so, both sides should avoid acts that are likely to lead to misconceptions. For example it is improper for India to get involved in the South China Sea issue," he said.

Beijing in December warned against any "outside forces" and "foreign companies" in the South China Sea dispute after the Indian state oil company announced its joint oil exploration plans with Vietnam in the area. 

Global Times


----------



## Greater China

*Chinese Premier Wen calls co-ordination between military and economic development*

2012-02-28 (China Military News cited from bbc.co.uk) -- Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao has called for more co-ordination between military and economic development, national Chinese newspapers report on Tuesday.

Mr Wen urged more support for military development as well as better integration with the economy, technology and education, says the Xinhua News Agency report carried by the People's Daily and the others.

The premier also urged improvements to veterans' policies such as civil service jobs and vocational training.

Mr Wen made the remarks at a ceremony marking towns and cities with the best performance in implementing the "double support" policy - referring to unity between the army and residents, with President Hu Jintao also present.

Under the policy, China asks the military and local authorities to work together, raising the army's combat capacity and local productivity at the same time.

China Daily leads with the meeting between Vice-Premier Li Keqiang and visiting World Bank President Robert Zoellick.

Mr Zoellick was hosting the release of a World Bank report saying China needed to embrace fundamental free-market reform if its economy was to continue to grow at its current pace.

The Global Times' bilingual editorial of the day focuses on this report, which it says "seems abrupt" for the bank to present the concept of a "high-income society" to the Chinese public.

"China should not take the concept of 'high-income society' and replace China's previous goal," says the editorial, referring to China's long-term goal of becoming a "well-off society".

With Mr Zoellick due to step down in a few months' time, People's Daily spells out China's stance on how the next World Bank chief should be picked in a commentary.

The article opposes the "primogeniture" practised by the US and developed countries in Europe over the leadership of the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund. It also appeals for developing countries "to come to a consensus and push [reforms] together".

Shanghai Morning Post and many others reports on the launch of a series of activities "to learn the Spirit of Lei Feng", the Good Samaritan, by the Publicity Department of the Communist Party.

Also featuring in the Shanghai Daily and Shanghai Morning Post is the municipality's decision to raise its minimum wage by 13% to 1,450 yuan ($230; £145) per month from April.
This will keep Shanghai's minimum wage the highest in China, reports say.

China Military News


----------



## marshall

Very astute observations which most China bears ignore as a result of pervasive free-market thinking.

Why China's Economy Will Grow Strongly in 2012

**** Why China's Economy Will Grow Strongly in 2012 ****

By JOHN ROSS

THE start of 2012 is a suitable moment to look at China's economic prospects for the New Year. The overall outlook is clear  China's economy will continue to grow strongly, remaining the world's fastest growing major economy and outperforming Western pessimists' predictions. This is the same prediction I have made for the last two years and results have shown me to be correct. Given accurate or inaccurate predictions depend on different fundamental analyses rather than the personal characteristics of those making them, what is it that leads to repeated projections of China's economy that are consistently correct or incorrect?

The central issue is simple but difficult for many non-Chinese analysts to admit, despite constant confirmation by reality and repeated debunked predictions of a serious slowdown. The fact is that statements by Chinese analysts that China has a stronger economic structure than the U.S. and Europe, and that this produces a stronger economic performance, are not a boast but actually tell the truth. As many Western analysts do not understand the strength of China's economic structure, they systematically underestimate China's economic growth potential every year. A difficulty for non-Chinese analysts is that sometimes explanations of this economic strength are posed solely in terms of specifically "Chinese characteristics," so it is worth spelling out why China has a stronger economic structure than the U.S. and Europe more generally, along with how this relates to economic issues that will be faced in 2012.

China defines its system as a "socialist market economy." This means that it differs fundamentally from the economy that existed prior to its 1978 economic reforms, which was modeled on that of the former USSR, in that now the main guiding force of the economy is market forces rather than administration. China has a large and vibrant private sector that is growing more rapidly than that in any other country worldwide. However, where China essentially differs from the U.S. and Europe is that it has a sufficiently large state sector, and a nationalized core banking system, which allow it to directly set the economy's overall investment level. The state sector is too small in the U.S. or Europe to do so. This combination of market system and state sector is what gives China greater economic strength than the U.S. or Europe.

To illustrate this, take a key contemporary economic problem  the current situation in the U.S. The Financial Times on December 15 accurately described the situation of the U.S. economy. It noted that the share of wages in U.S. GDP had fallen to its lowest level since records began, and concluded: "The decline in the labor share, along with a shift of labor income towards higher earners, may be an important part of why the U.S. economic recovery is so sluggish. Workers on lower wages consume much of their income, while higher wage earners and those with capital income are more likely to save. That will not affect total demand if savers lend to those who want to consume or invest in buildings and start-ups  but investment has been slow to recover in the wake of the recession."

In short, the U.S. economy is growing slowly not because there is a shortage of funds for investment (on the contrary  profits are at a record high), but because investment is very low. Indeed, the entire decline in U.S. GDP in the current "Great Recession" is accounted for by the fall in investment. The problem is that in the U.S. there is no mechanism that ensures that the huge funds available for investment are actually invested.

In China no such problem exists. If funds are not directly invested by companies, then the state owned banking system and state sector can invest them. Therefore no shortfall of demand occurs of the type analyzed by the Financial Times in the U.S. During the entire international financial crisis, China, unlike the U.S., suffered no decline in investment  on the contrary investment increased. *The problem of accumulation of unused funds like that currently seen in the U.S., which in Keynesian terms is a shortage of effective demand, does not arise in China. If, on the other hand, China's economy is booming, and companies are utilizing all funds for investment, the state steps back and reduces its own investment in order to avoid overheating. That is why China's macroeconomic policy is stronger than that in the U.S.  the extremes of either shortage of or excessive demand that plague the American and European economies are smoothed in China.
*
China still faces macroeconomic problems. No policymaker can judge absolutely accurately how strongly the world economy will grow, all of the inflationary or deflationary pressures that will be present, exactly how China's own economy will respond to a given measure, and so on. Issues like overheating, undershooting, inflation, and deflation can therefore always appear, but in China these fluctuations are smaller than those that occur in the U.S. or Europe.

The period since the onset of the international financial crisis showed the strength of China's economic structure clearly. Faced with the international financial crisis in 2008, China was able to launch a massive stimulus package, which meant its economy did not suffer a recession at all. The recovery of the world economy in 2010-2011 combined with the aftermath of the stimulus package to create some economic overheating and 2011 was therefore mainly spent damping inflation. In 2012, with negative trends dominating the world economy, China will loosen its economic policy.

The overall result is evident. In the four years leading up to the latest economic data, for the third quarter of 2011, the U.S. GDP grew by 0.5 percent, the EU shrank by 0.3 percent, and China grew by 42.2 percent. China's economy therefore suffered some fluctuations on its strong growth path, whereas the U.S. and Europe suffered overall economic stagnation. The stronger character of China's economic system was shown by these facts. Those predicting crisis for China on the same scale as the U.S. and Europe made the wrong predictions because they failed to analyze that strength.

It is this superior strength of China's economic structure that also makes it possible to predict for 2012 that China's economy will continue to grow strongly, remaining the fastest growing major economy in the world, and outperforming Western pessimists' predictions -- as in previous years the facts of 2012 will confirm that analysis. Not until they understand the greater structural strength of China's economy will current critics be able to make persistently accurate predictions such as this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marshall

dingyibvs said:


> I doubt that. Corruption is a systemic issue, not a personnel issue. The problem right now is that people don't resent those extremely rich and flaunting people because they believe they can become them. 30 years ago there were basically no such rich folks in China, but now there are many. Most of them are self-made, coming from nothing, which incidentally at least partially explain their nouveau riche behaviour. The rest of the common citizens see their success stories and believe that it could happen to them too, which is why there's no hint of a revolution in China, and also why the Chinese government is so keen on keeping the economic growth going.


I think you're grossly oversimplifying this because as far as I know, the *typical* Chinese mainlander simply wants a better life. Your belief that they think they too can become a rags to riches millionaire/billionaire is a very small minority, just as it is a very small minority in all countries in the world. Concerning the nouveau riche, it's mostly the ones who flagrantly flaunt their wealth, especially those with connections who draw the most hatred. This is common sense, you don't need to be a sociologist or China expert to know this. The social patterns in China are no different then any other country, except for the almost universal expectation of a better more prosperous future.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

GDP in 2011 (nominal, at market exchange rates):
1- USA: $15,094 bn
2- China: $7,286 bn
3- Japan: $5,898 bn
4- Germany: $3,580 bn
5- France: $2,779 bn
6- Brazil: $2,480 bn
7- UK: $2,421 bn
8- Italy: $2,201 bn
9- Russia: $1,849 bn
10- Canada: $1,738 bn
11- Spain: $1,495 bn

For comparison, GDP in 2010:
1- USA: $14,527 bn
2- China: $5,878 bn
3- Japan: $5,459 bn
4- Germany: $3,286 bn
5- France: $2,563 bn
6- UK: $2,250 bn
7- Brazil: $2,090 bn
8- Italy: $2,055 bn
9- Canada: $1,577 bn
10- Russia: $1,480 bn
11- Spain: $1,410 bn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Götterdämmerung;2669649 said:


> GDP in 2011 (nominal, at market exchange rates):
> 1- USA: $15,094 bn
> 2- China: $7,286 bn
> 3- Japan: $5,898 bn
> 4- Germany: $3,580 bn
> 5- France: $2,779 bn
> 6- Brazil: $2,480 bn
> 7- UK: $2,421 bn
> 8- Italy: $2,201 bn
> 9- Russia: $1,849 bn
> 10- Canada: $1,738 bn
> 11- Spain: $1,495 bn
> 
> For comparison, GDP in 2010:
> 1- USA: $14,527 bn
> 2- China: $5,878 bn
> 3- Japan: $5,459 bn
> 4- Germany: $3,286 bn
> 5- France: $2,563 bn
> 6- UK: $2,250 bn
> 7- Brazil: $2,090 bn
> 8- Italy: $2,055 bn
> 9- Canada: $1,577 bn
> 10- Russia: $1,480 bn
> 11- Spain: $1,410 bn



Where is India in the list ??

Or you remove it intentionally ???


----------



## Götterdämmerung

DRDO said:


> Where is India in the list ??
> 
> Or you remove it intentionally ???



As the official numbers of India are not out yet I don't know where to put India, but I would be happy to include India if you could provide the latest numbers from March 2012, that's when most countries publicise their newest GDP numbers.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Götterdämmerung;2669721 said:


> As the official numbers of India are not out yet I don't know where to put India, but I would be happy to include India if you could provide the latest numbers from March 2012, that's when most countries publicise their newest GDP numbers.


They are deliberately withholding their numbers because it will show that their GDP in US dollar terms has gone down since the rupee collapsed in the past half year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

SinoChallenger said:


> They are deliberately withholding their numbers because it will show that their GDP in US dollar terms has gone down since the rupee collapsed in the past half year.



Just went to the Indian statistic office's website. To get the information, they want a remittance (WTF is that? Why not just say money?). It's the first time I was asked to send money to get national statistical data that are otherwise available for free in all other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gslv said:


> BBC News - Newsnight - China's appetite for work and wealth
> 
> China's appetite for work and wealth
> 
> 
> PAXMAN IN CHINA
> 
> Jeremy Paxman reports from China for the BBC's Newsnight programme
> Watch at 22:30GMT on BBC Two on Mon 23, Tue 24 and afterwards on the BBC iPlayer
> China's huge population and booming economy is turning into a new world power, but what is creating that success, how secure is it, and what does it mean for the UK and other Western economies, asks Newsnight's Jeremy Paxman.
> There was a minor riot in Beijing last week. The Apple store was attacked.
> Its offence? Not being willing to sell sufficient numbers of the iPhone 4S.
> Buyers had queued all night and things turned ugly when it became clear that many of those in line had not the faintest idea what an iPhone was.
> They belonged to teams hired by middlemen who knew that every handset bought was immediately resalable for an additional hundred pounds.
> The teams of the tech-unsavvy were identifiable to each other by home-made armbands, and when the store realised what was happening it suspended sales. That was when the eggs started flying.
> In London they riot to steal things. In Beijing, they riot because they cannot buy them.
> China proclaims itself a secular country. But that is not what it looks like. For a first-time visitor to China, the most astonishing aspect of the country is the worship of wealth.
> 
> The whole economy floats on a sea of migrant workers willing to go anywhere for a day's pay
> The mayor of London may like to be seen riding around on a bicycle. The mayor of Beijing - once the greatest concentration of cyclists in the world - wouldn't be seen dead on one.
> Even China Daily, a sort of hymn-sheet to the Communist Party, reads like the FT much of the time.
> Flaunting wealth
> It reported last Monday (16 January) that there were more Rolls Royces bought in China last year than anywhere else on earth.
> Audi now sells more of its brand here than in Germany. The company confidently expects to exceed its target of one million sales between 2011 and 2013, "as long as we can grow annually at 8 percent", as a senior executive asserted blithely. The target was set less than a year and a half ago.
> 
> Chinese cities are matching Western rivals for conspicuous consumerism
> It is all surface froth, of course. There will still be one billion, two hundred and ninety-nine million Chinese who do not buy an Audi. But it is the flaunting of wealth that is so shocking, because the whole economy floats on a sea of migrant workers willing to go anywhere for a day's pay.
> You can hear them hammering on the construction sites and see them clambering across the half-built highway towers from dawn until long after dusk.
> Victorian Britain was perhaps rather similar, and the smog of Charles Dickens' London finds its counterpart in the murk which envelopes Beijing on windless days and tears at your throat like sandpaper.
> Work ethic
> Beijing itself - once, apparently, a charming ancient city - has been torn down and replaced with a traffic-jammed assortment of functional concrete blocks interspersed with the occasional quite stunning pieces of modern architecture.
> 
> China is the great emerging force in the world, and the sense of apprehension everywhere else must be good
> The old men of the politburo must look out on it all from the backs of their limousines and smile. Chairman Mao's Cultural Revolution sent intellectuals to live as peasants. Embracing capitalism has created a class of urban plutocrats.
> China is the great emerging force in the world, and the sense of apprehension everywhere else must be good.
> It is customary to attribute China's new wealth solely to its abundance of cheap labour. But it would have been impossible if the country's potential entrepreneurs had not possessed the sort of work ethic which drove the captains of Victorian industry.
> People seriously want to get rich. It may not be especially attractive. But it is more than enough to see off soft, Western welfare states which have sold their future for the sake of cheaper televisions and trainers.
> 
> China is moving into hi-tech industries such as animation
> Dozy Western governments seem to believe that it does not matter much, because somehow their comfortable democracies will coast along on the fruits of intellectual invention.
> These governments bask in the belief that we can outsource metal-bashing and shirt-stitching because the brains which devise the products nestle inside Western heads.
> How much longer can this complacent illusion last? In the 1960s there was a common belief among the English middle class that things made in Japan were "Japanese junk". The Sony Walkman and infinitely more reliable televisions than any manufactured in the country that invented the damn things soon ended that complacency.
> The main television station in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, has a spanking new news studio infinitely superior to any the BBC can boast.
> Chinese airlines (many of which know a great deal more about service than their western counterparts) fly Airbus and Boeing, but soon, the country will be making its own passenger aircraft.
> What reason is there to assume that banking or any of the creative industries are beyond their ability?
> Predicting the future is a job for clairvoyants, not journalists. But I cannot see any easy way for the current imbalance of trade to be equalised. Rather the reverse.
> Untouchable elite
> There is, though, one worry the so-called communists in the Chinese government might want to trouble themselves with.
> 
> The overseas bank accounts of the mega-rich are an open secret. Stories of corruption... are legion
> One night, while eating in a smart Beijing restaurant I teased my host by asking whether the other diners were party officials. His instant - and serious - reply caught me out.
> "Oh no," he said, "they always eat in the private rooms at places like this."
> All the best restaurants have these private rooms, so the rich and powerful do not have their meal spoiled by the offensive sight of their fellow citizens.
> Many of these private rooms serve delicacies the Chinese people can only dream of. Come to think of it, they probably do dream of them. I'm talking abalone, sea slug and puffer fish.
> I certainly don't know enough about China to assert that this sort of behaviour cannot last. But I do know that it would not be tolerated in western Europe. Revolutions have been sparked by less.
> The vast majority of the Chinese people do not yet seem even to have their noses pressed to the window-panes. They are too busy hoping to get rich, or just trying to make ends meet.
> But the one-child policy is openly flouted by the rich, who simply pay the fine or arrange for the birth to take place in Hong Kong. If a poor person's child falls ill and the parents cannot afford health insurance, they will not get hospital care.
> The overseas bank accounts of the mega-rich are an open secret. Stories of corruption, even of car accidents in which young people run someone over and expect to get away with it because their parents are senior in the party, are legion.
> Having said which, everyone we met was charming, friendly and helpful. Not a single young person talked, even in their cups, of revolution
> Right now, there are too many people doing too well for such thoughts. But it does not take a clairvoyant to ask how long it can last.
> Watch Jeremy Paxman's reports from China on Newsnight at 10.30pm on BBC Two starting Monday 23 January 2012. IS THIS TRUE please don't ban me



My friends in college ate in private rooms all the time. It doesn't cost too much extra. You're actually required to go to private rooms if you have a large party otherwise it will disturb the other guests. That was just a ridiculous jab at Chinese.

The part about Apple is shameful and anyone that lines up to buy anything should be sent to mandatory drug rehab.


----------



## marshall

**** China Vows to Increase Wages and Improve Employment ****
China Vows to Increase Wages and Improve Employment | China Briefing News

Posted on February 10, 2012 by China Briefing
Op/Ed Commentary: Vivian Ni

Feb. 10 &#8211; In its latest 12th Five-Year Plan on Employment Improvement (&#8220;Plan&#8221, China says it will continue working on increasing wage levels and controlling unemployment rates. Under these new targets, enterprises operating in China may face the challenge of increasing operational costs.

*Minimum wage and social welfare*
According to the new Plan, the average annual growth rate of China&#8217;s minimum wage levels will be over 13 percent between 2011 and 2015. The minimum wage standards in most areas will not be lower than 40 percent of the local average wage level.

For a long time now, China has garnered a global reputation as a country boasting cheap, plentiful labor and low overheads. In recent years, however, this perception is beginning to lose its veracity as employment costs continue to rise at a rapid pace year-in and year-out. Between 2005 and 2010, the minimum wage standards in the country increased by an average of 12.5 percent every year and now currently range from RMB1,500 in the southern trade base of Shenzhen to RMB870 in the southwestern municipality of Chongqing.

In addition to pledging higher wages, the Plan also stresses the complete coverage of social insurance. China enacted the new &#8220;Social Insurance Law&#8221; in July last year, which for the first time included foreign employees into its national social welfare program. Local governments are now taking measures to gradually enforce employers to make mandatory social insurance payments for their foreign employees.

Furthermore, the protection of labor rights is set to be strengthened, which will likely force employers to offer greater benefits to their workers. Labor contract signing rates will reach 90 percent between 2011 and 2015, compared to the rate of 65 percent between 2005 and 2010. Also, regulations on working hours, annual leave and sick leave, national holidays, and protection of female employees will be further toughened. For instance, China is considering a plan to extend the existing 90-day maternity leave to 14 weeks, and offer female workers better work conditions.

*Improvement in the job market*
In general, the Plan admits that there is a labor supply surplus in the job market, but makes no mention of the waves of labor shortages many manufacturing companies in coastal areas have suffered in recent years.

The government aims to control the unemployment rate to under 5 percent between 2011 and 2015. The jobless rate between 2005 and 2010 was 4.1 percent.

However, the reliability of the official jobless statistics is somewhat controversial. In March 2010, when attending the State Council-hosted China Development Forum, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao said the unemployed population in China had achieved 200 million. The figure cited by Wen represented over 10 percent of the total Chinese population.

*Opinion: A glance at companies&#8217; increasing burdens*
Companies in China are under the pressure of both increasing labor costs and growing tax burdens.

The minimum wage level is often used as an example of China&#8217;s shrinking cost advantage. However, for a rapidly-developing country like China, increases in labor compensation are almost inevitable.

While the Plan says there is a significant surplus of labor force in both urban and rural areas, many manufacturing plants &#8211; especially those in China&#8217;s eastern and southern coastal areas &#8211; have been complaining about labor shortages for years. What this means is that many migrant workers prefer to settle somewhere else rather than receive a salary in metropolitan areas that would not be enough to survive on.

If companies don&#8217;t have enough workers working for them to satisfy their orders, profits will shrink anyway. There have also been examples of labor unrest in South China where workers went on strikes due to low salaries, bringing considerable losses to their employers. Therefore, although China&#8217;s minimum wage policy does seem to be imposing higher burdens on businesses, an offer of financial incentives to employees is often a price companies cannot avoid paying.

What should Chinese policymakers do to not scare away investors with high operational costs while at the same time maintaining social stability? Lou Zhongping, president of Zhejiang-based straw manufacturing company Soton, believes it is time for the government to reduce tax burdens on private companies.

Lou, the founder of a typical Chinese labor-intensive manufacturing company, said he has contributed one-third of the company&#8217;s profits to a 12 percent employee salary increase this year, which he believes is critical for the company&#8217;s development.

The tax burdens imposed by the government &#8211; on the other hand &#8211; have grown much faster than both employee salaries and the profits of small and medium-sized enterprises, Lou said in his micro-blog.

China&#8217;s total tax burden ranked second on the 2009 Tax Misery Report by Forbes. The high tax contributions made by companies have significantly eaten away at profits, but has not necessarily brought back the quality public services they need. It is essential now that China considers a change in its taxation policy that would allow businesses to get into a more robust development mode that would finally benefit both the economy and the job market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

EmberClear Signs Chinese Energy Technology License Agreement
EmberClear Signs Chinese Energy Technology License Agreement &#8211; Venture Capital, Private Equity, M&A, IPO News
EmberClear Corp. (TSX-V: EMB), an advanced energy development company, has signed a &#8220;historic&#8221; energy agreement with China&#8217;s Huaneng Clean Energy Research Institute (HCERI) on Monday.

The agreement, a technology license, enables EmberClear to develop a new low-emissions plant producing gasoline or diesel fuel from coal in the United States. The project could create approximately 1,000 jobs in the U.S. and obtaining a technology license achieves a required milestone for such a facility to be built.

The plant is intended to generate gasoline or diesel transportation fuel for sale in the United States. The use of this new advanced thermal-chemistry technology allows the production of such fuels with lower emissions than traditional refineries using crude oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese power plant contractors take half of Indian market share
Chinese power plant contractors take half of Indian market share | Industries | chinadaily.com.cn
MUMBAI&#8212; China's power plant builders have played a major role in lifting Indian power generation and hastening its transformation of infrastructure in the past years, showed statistics.

SEPCO III, the largest Chinese contractor of power plant in India on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC), has been awarded $9 billion worth of contracts since 2005 with total power generation capacity of 9.57 GW, said Lu Yanxia, director of SEPCO III's Mumbai Office on Tuesday.

SEPCO III alone takes more than 20 percent of Indian power plant building market, though all Chinese power plant contractors occupy less than 50 percent of market share in the third largest Asian economy, Lu said.

Partnering with Adani Power, Vedanda Resources and Hong Kong- based CLP Group, SEPCO III now has five projects under construction and has finished one with 23 power generating units.

Peng Gang, economic and commercial counselor of the Chinese embassy in New Delhi, told Xinhua onSept 7 that Chinese power plant builders and power generation equipment suppliers have made positive and effective contribution in recent years to the growth of Indian power generation capacity and the improvement of infrastructure at large.

Chinese players also increased local employment and enhanced capacity building in this regard, said Peng.

India needs to adopt a more aggressive path to generate additional power, said C Rangarajan, chairman of the Economic Advisory Council to the prime minister.

Rangarajan said shortage of physical infrastructure, especially electricity, would be a main bottleneck for the country's economy to grow at 9 percent.

Now, around 56 percent of Indian rural households have no access to electricity and the country faces 12 percent to 14 percent of power shortage in peak hours.

Though Indian central government planned to add 78 GW of power generation capacity during 2006-2011, only around 50 GW could be realized.

On the other hand, Chinese power plant builders intend to implement the projects in a faster way, and are willing to employ and train local workers.

Still, the implementation will take 12 percent to 15 percent more time in India due to low productivity of local workers, bad weather as well as difficulties to obtain visa for Chinese workers and engineers, according to Lu.

India now faces challenges from weak infrastructure like power and road, high inflation and lack of qualified and skillful labor force, said Dharmakirti Joshi, chief economist with Indian credit rating and research body CRISIL Limited.

SEPCO III now employs around 7,000 Indian workers directly with more than 50,000 local people engaged with its subcontractors.

SEPCO III has trained many welders for high-grade alloy steel and other skilled workers in India, said Lu.

Lu added that the power plant builder would go ahead with localization by recruiting a large number of local people, with Indian employees having accounted for 50 percent of the management personnel.

Furthermore, SEPCO III announced to donate 3 million rupees ( around $65,000) to two Mumbai-based NGOs to help build a children's hospital and improve the sanitation of the slum area in Mumbai.

Unfortunately, the Indian government has applied stringent conditions for Chinese contractors to employ foreign staff since 2009, which hampers the smooth operation of Chinese companies.

If Chinese skilled workers and engineers were not pinned at specific project under project visa, and were transferred directly to another project after completion of existing one, it would be a great relief to us, Lu added.

Despite of those disadvantages, Chinese power transmission and transformation companies like State Grid Corporation of China and Tebian Electric Apparatus Stock Co Ltd have entered India recently eyeing the great potential here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*China&#8217;s Stocks Fall for Third Day on Concern Over Global Economic Slowdown*

China&#8217;s stocks fell for a third day, the longest losing streak in almost two months, on concern a global slowdown will hurt earnings.
Jiangxi Copper Co. paced losses by raw materials producers after commodity prices slid the most this year. China Life Insurance Co. (601628) slipped to a two-month low after the nation&#8217;s biggest insurer said profit may have fallen as much as 50 percent in 2011. China Eastern Airlines Corp., the nation&#8217;s second-largest carrier, sank 0.7 percent after Chairman Liu Shaoyong said he expects a &#8220;big&#8221; drop in travel-demand growth.
Enlarge image 
The Shanghai Composite Index dropped 10.44 points, or 0.4 percent, to 2,400 as of 9:43 a.m. local time. Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg

Play Video
March 6 (Bloomberg) -- Frederic Neumann, co-head of Asian economic research at HSBC Holdings Plc, talks about the outlook for China's economy, and the nation's monetary and fiscal policies. Neumann speaks with Sara Eisen and Scarlet Fu on Bloomberg Television's "InsideTrack." (Source: Bloomberg)
Enlarge image 
A vendor sits at a copper rod retail shop in Shanghai, China. Jiangxi Copper, China&#8217;s biggest producer of the metal, dropped 2 percent to 25.89 yuan. Photographer: Kevin Lee/Bloomberg News
&#8220;Corporate earnings aren&#8217;t looking very promising and expectations about first-quarter profits may be pessimistic amid the slowdown,&#8221; said Wei Wei, an analyst at West China Securities Co. in Shanghai.
The Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP) sank 15.65 points, or 0.7 percent, to 2,394.79 at the close. The three-day, 2.7 percent drop is the longest string of declines since a four-day period ended Jan. 16. The CSI 300 Index (SHSZ300) lost 0.7 percent to 2,603. The Bloomberg China-US 55 Index (CH55BN), the measure of the most-traded U.S.-listed Chinese companies, retreated 2.3 percent yesterday in New York.
China cut its 2012 economic growth target to 7.5 percent on March 5, down from 8 percent over the past seven years, as the European debt crisis and sluggish U.S. recovery crimp demand for goods from the world&#8217;s largest exporter.
Stock Valuations
The Shanghai Composite has gained 8.9 percent in 2012 following two years of losses on speculation the central bank will add to a Feb. 18 cut in reserve requirements to halt a slowdown in economic growth. Stocks in the index trade at 9.9 times estimated profit, compared with a record low of 8.9 times on Jan. 6, weekly data compiled by Bloomberg showed.
Commerce Minister Chen Deming said exports rose about 7 percent over the first two months of the year, suggesting that February&#8217;s number will be less than economists had forecast. The economy of Europe, China&#8217;s biggest trading partner, shrank 0.3 percent in the fourth quarter, data released yesterday showed. Europe accounts for about 18 percent of China&#8217;s exports, according to Shenyin & Wanguo Securities Co.
Jiangxi Copper, China&#8217;s biggest producer of the metal, dropped 3.1 percent to 25.61 yuan. Zijin Mining Group Co., the nation&#8217;s largest gold producer, lost 1.6 percent to 4.46 yuan. Aluminum Corp. of China Ltd., the listed unit of the biggest maker of the lightweight metal, slid 1.4 percent to 7.23 yuan.
Outbound Shipments
The Standard & Poor&#8217;s GSCI Spot Index of 24 commodities sank 1.5 percent yesterday in New York, the biggest loss since Dec. 14. Copper slid 3.2 percent in New York and gold retreated 1.9 percent.
China&#8217;s outbound shipments gained about 7 percent over January and February combined, while imports rose more than that, Chen said today during a briefing in Beijing at the annual meeting of the National People&#8217;s Congress. The median forecast in a Bloomberg News survey compiled before he spoke was for a 32 percent gain in February from a year earlier.
China, the world&#8217;s second-largest economy, expanded 8.9 percent in the last three months of 2011, the least in 10 quarters. Consumer prices rose 4.5 percent in January and 5.4 percent in 2011, while the government maintained a goal of 4 percent for this year. The government is scheduled to report inflation data for February on March 9.
&#8216;Volatile Trading&#8217;
&#8220;There&#8217;s no big risk of a sharp slowdown in the economy but there&#8217;s no big catalyst either that&#8217;ll convince everyone that the economy will pick up strongly soon,&#8221; said Wang Zheng, Shanghai-based chief investment officer at Jingxi Investment Management Co., which manages about $120 million. &#8220;We&#8217;ll face volatile trading going forward.&#8221;
China Life slipped 1.1 percent to 17.50 yuan, its lowest close since Jan. 9 and extending yesterday&#8217;s 3.5 percent decline. Net income for 2011 may have dropped by 40 percent to 50 percent from a year earlier based on Chinese accounting standards, the company said in a statement yesterday. The decrease was due to &#8220;the decline in investment yield and the increase in impairment losses caused by the fluctuation in the capital market,&#8221; according to the statement.
American depository receipts of China Life slid 8.5 percent yesterday in New York, boosting to 5.9 percent the discount to the insurer&#8217;s Hong Kong-listed shares. The discount is the biggest in seven months.
Profit of China Life fell 46 percent in the third quarter, while Ping An Insurance Group Co. and China Pacific Insurance Group Co., the nation&#8217;s second- and third-biggest insurers, also reported net income drops for the three months to Sept. 30.
Travel Demand
China Eastern dropped 0.7 percent to 4.22 yuan. Chairman Liu said demand for international passenger and cargo flights is &#8220;clearly falling,&#8221; predominately because European consumers are cutting spending, Liu told reporters in Beijing yesterday. There will also be a &#8220;big difference&#8221; in full-year travel growth in 2012 from the previous year, he said.
The China Banking Regulatory Commission will study stock investment by bank wealth management product funds, the Shanghai Securities News reported today, citing Assistant Chairman Yan Qingmin. The regulator may limit the proportion of stock investment by the funds to control risk, it said.
Legg Mason Global Asset Management is expecting an earnings &#8220;surprise&#8221; in China in the second half of this year as the economy improves, according to Crystal Chan, the firm&#8217;s head of Hong Kong and China investments.
Suning Surges
Chinese equities offer &#8220;attractive&#8221; value and there is &#8220;upside&#8221; for stocks in the second half, Chan said at a briefing in Hong Kong today. Legg Mason is favoring shares of financial-services companies amid expectations the government will loosen its monetary policies, she said.
Suning Appliance Co., China&#8217;s biggest electronics retailer by market value, jumped 8.6 percent to 10.10 yuan. The retailer plans to expand both online and to add physical stores and has started selling books, daily necessities and other products in addition to electronics, Chairman Zhang Jindong was cited as saying by Sina.com.
FAW Car Co., which makes passenger cars in China with Volkswagen AG, rose 2.8 percent to 11.60 yuan. Sales at Volkswagen Group China, FAW Car&#8217;s German partner, increased 9.5 percent in the first two months of the year, according to the Xinhua News Agency.

China



---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

*Slowdown in China lends hand to global economic rebalancing*

LONDON -- China's acceptance of a slower rate of growth rattled markets on Monday, but it also shows that the gradual rebalancing of the global economy long sought by world leaders is on track. 
Oil, copper and equities all fell after Premier Wen Jiabao, in his annual state-of-the nation report to China's parliament, penciled in growth for 2012 of 7.5 percent. That would be the slowest pace of expansion since 1990 and well down on last year's 9.2-percent growth rate.

But ditching the 8-percent reference rate for growth set in the previous eight years is more about managing expectations than reflecting a serious lack of confidence in the economy's prospects, said Steve Zhang, director of the China Policy Institute at Britain's Nottingham University.

&#8220;The Chinese government and economists outside China have been saying the economy needs rebalancing. It's blatantly obvious. Well, if you're serious about rebalancing you'd expect growth to slow down a bit,&#8221; he said.

Zhang and others said the 7.5-percent figure should be viewed as a point of reference rather than a forecast. After all, the ruling Communist Party, which manages to hit most of its goals, has consistently overshot its annual growth &#8220;target&#8221; in recent years.

Nor should the signaling function in Wen's speech have come as a surprise.

The lower target envisaged is consistent with the expected slowing of potential growth based on higher labor costs and falling investment returns, according to Li-Gang Liu and Hao Zhou, economists at ANZ in Hong Kong.

Indeed, the party's five-year plan for 2011-2015, released a year ago, was based on an even lower growth rate of 7 percent, shifting down from the annual pace of almost 10 percent enjoyed in the first 30 years of China's embrace of a semi-market economy.

However, because of that breakneck expansion, growth is now measured from a much higher starting point.

&#8220;Considering the base effects, 7.5- to 8-percent growth would still be extraordinarily strong,&#8221; said Charles Robertson, global chief economist at Renaissance Capital in London.

Slowdown in China lends hand to global economic rebalancing - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manofwar

^^^^ They are still doing better than us.
This scamster congress govt. is ruining the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakje

So what do you guys think about this article:

Why China will have an economic crisis

I personally think that China is somewhat decent equipped to survive a crisis with 3T in foreign reserve. Also I'm pretty sure the government is aware of this


----------



## Aramsogo

China offers other Brics renminbi loans
By Henny Sender in Hong Kong and Joe Leahy in São Paulo
©Getty
China intends to extend renminbi loans to other Brics nations, in another step towards the internationalisation of its currency.
The China Development Bank will sign a memorandum of understanding in New Delhi with its Brazilian, Russian, Indian and South African counterparts on March 29, say people familiar with their talks. Under the agreement CDB, which lends mainly in dollars overseas, will make renminbi loans available, while the other Brics nations&#8217; development banks will also extend loans denominated in their respective currencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Announcing the First Results from Daya Bay: Discovery of a New Kind of Neutrino Transformation
Announcing the First Results from Daya Bay: Discovery of a New Kind of Neutrino Transformation





Multinational Collaboration Includes Faculty and Students at Illinois Institute of Technology

The Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment, a multinational collaboration operating in the south of China, today reported the first results of its search for the last, most elusive piece of a longstanding puzzle: how is it that neutrinos can appear to vanish as they travel? The surprising answer opens a gateway to a new understanding of fundamental physics and may eventually solve the riddle of why there is far more ordinary matter than antimatter in the universe today.

Traveling at close to the speed of light, the three basic neutrino flavors  electron, muon, and tau neutrinos, as well as their corresponding antineutrinos  mix together and oscillate (transform), but this activity is extremely difficult to detect. From Dec. 24, 2011, until Feb. 17, 2012, scientists in the Daya Bay collaboration observed tens of thousands of interactions of electron antineutrinos, caught by six massive detectors buried in the mountains adjacent to the powerful nuclear reactors of the China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group. These reactors, at Daya Bay and nearby Ling Ao, produce millions of quadrillions of elusive electron antineutrinos every second.

The data revealed a so&#8209;called mixing angle named theta one-three (written &#952;13), which the researchers measured with unmatched precision. Theta one-three, the last mixing angle to be precisely measured, expresses how electron neutrinos and their antineutrino counterparts mix and change into the other flavors. The Daya Bay collaborations first result indicates that theta one-three, expressed as sin2 2 &#952;13, is equal to 0.092 plus or minus 0.017.

This is a new type of neutrino oscillation, and it is surprisingly large, says Yifang Wang of Chinas Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP), co-spokesperson and Chinese project manager of the Daya Bay experiment. Our precise measurement will complete the understanding of the neutrino oscillation and pave the way for the future understanding of matter-antimatter asymmetry in the universe.

Neutrinos, the wispy particles that flooded the universe in the earliest moments after the big bang, are continually produced in the hearts of stars and other nuclear reactions. Untouched by electromagnetism, they respond only to the weak nuclear force and even weaker gravity, passing mostly unhindered through everything from planets to people. The challenge of capturing these elusive particles inspired the Daya Bay collaboration in the design and precise placement of its detectors. The Daya Bay experiment counts the number of electron antineutrinos detected in the halls nearest the Daya Bay and Ling Ao reactors and calculates how many would reach the detectors in the Far Hall if there were no oscillation. The number that vanish along the way (oscillating into other flavors, in fact) gives the value of theta one-three.

What we didnt expect was the sizable disappearance, equal to about six percent. Although disappearance has been observed in another reactor experiment over large distances, this is a new kind of disappearance for the reactor electron antineutrino. says Kam-Biu Luk of the U.S. Department of Energys Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (Berkeley Lab) and the University of California at Berkeley. Luk is co-spokesperson of the Daya Bay Experiment and heads U.S. participation. The first Daya Bay results show that theta one-three, once feared to be near zero, instead is comparatively huge, Kam-Biu Luk remarks, adding that Nature was good to us. In coming months and years the initial results will be honed by collecting far more data and reducing statistical and systematic errors.

Refined results will open the door to further investigations and influence the design of future neutrino experiments  including how to determine which neutrino flavors are the most massive, whether there is a difference between neutrino and antineutrino oscillations, and, eventually, why there is more matter than antimatter in the universe.

Its incredibly rewarding after so many years of hard work, says Christopher White, chair of the physics department and professor of physics at Illinois Institute of Technology (IIT), who serves as a U.S. project manager for electronic readout and data acquisition at Daya Bay. The quality of the data has exceeded all our expectations. The detectors are working beautifully and we look forward to the possibility of more discoveries yet to come.

IIT is a collaborating institution of the Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment. Faculty and students from the university participated in installation and commissioning activities onsite at the Daya Bay Nuclear Power Station in Shenzhen China, as well as contributing to core software and data analysis. Christopher White sits on the technical board and publication committees and chairs the Daya Bay Institutional Board. Working with our Chinese colleagues has been a wonderful learning experience for us all, says White. These initial results open the door to our understanding of why the universe is dominated by matter instead of antimatter.

Exemplary teamwork among the partners has led to this outstanding performance, says James Siegrist, associate director for high-energy physics at the U.S. Department of Energys Office of Science. These notable first results are just the beginning for the worlds foremost reactor neutrino experiment.

The collaborating institutions of the Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment are Beijing Normal University, Brookhaven National Laboratory, California Institute of Technology, Charles University in Prague, Chengdu University of Technology, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group, China Institute of Atomic Energy, Chinese University of Hong Kong, Dongguan University of Technology, Joint Institute for Nuclear Research, University of Hong Kong, Institute of High Energy Physics, Illinois Institute of Technology, Iowa State University, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, Nanjing University, Nankai University, National Chiao-Tung University, National Taiwan University, National United University, North China Electric Power University, Princeton University, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Shandong University, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, Shenzhen University, Siena College, Tsinghua University, University of California at Berkeley, University of California at Los Angeles, University of Cincinnati, University of Houston, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, University of Science and Technology of China, Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University Blacksburg, University of Wisconsin-Madison, College of William and Mary, and Sun Yat-Sen (Zhongshan) University.
Multinational Collaboration Includes Faculty and Students at Illinois Institute of Technology The Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment, a multinational collaboration operating in the south of China, today reported the first results of its search for the last, most elusive piece of a longstanding puzzle: how is it that neutrinos can appear to vanish as they travel? The surprising answer opens a gateway to a new understanding of fundamental physics and may eventually solve the riddle of why there is far more ordinary matter than antimatter in the universe today. Traveling at close to the speed of light, the three basic neutrino flavors  electron, muon, and tau neutrinos, as well as their corresponding antineutrinos  mix together and oscillate (transform), but this activity is extremely difficult to detect. From Dec. 24, 2011, until Feb. 17, 2012, scientists in the Daya Bay collaboration observed tens of thousands of interactions of electron antineutrinos, caught by six massive detectors buried in the mountains adjacent to the powerful nuclear reactors of the China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group. These reactors, at Daya Bay and nearby Ling Ao, produce millions of quadrillions of elusive electron antineutrinos every second. The data revealed a so&#8209;called mixing angle named theta one-three (written &#952;13), which the researchers measured with unmatched precision. Theta one-three, the last mixing angle to be precisely measured, expresses how electron neutrinos and their antineutrino counterparts mix and change into the other flavors. The Daya Bay collaborations first result indicates that theta one-three, expressed as sin2 2 &#952;13, is equal to 0.092 plus or minus 0.017. This is a new type of neutrino oscillation, and it is surprisingly large, says Yifang Wang of Chinas Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP), co-spokesperson and Chinese project manager of the Daya Bay experiment. Our precise measurement will complete the understanding of the neutrino oscillation and pave the way for the future understanding of matter-antimatter asymmetry in the universe. Neutrinos, the wispy particles that flooded the universe in the earliest moments after the big bang, are continually produced in the hearts of stars and other nuclear reactions. Untouched by electromagnetism, they respond only to the weak nuclear force and even weaker gravity, passing mostly unhindered through everything from planets to people. The challenge of capturing these elusive particles inspired the Daya Bay collaboration in the design and precise placement of its detectors. The Daya Bay experiment counts the number of electron antineutrinos detected in the halls nearest the Daya Bay and Ling Ao reactors and calculates how many would reach the detectors in the Far Hall if there were no oscillation. The number that vanish along the way (oscillating into other flavors, in fact) gives the value of theta one-three. What we didnt expect was the sizable disappearance, equal to about six percent. Although disappearance has been observed in another reactor experiment over large distances, this is a new kind of disappearance for the reactor electron antineutrino. says Kam-Biu Luk of the U.S. Department of Energys Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (Berkeley Lab) and the University of California at Berkeley. Luk is co-spokesperson of the Daya Bay Experiment and heads U.S. participation. The first Daya Bay results show that theta one-three, once feared to be near zero, instead is comparatively huge, Kam-Biu Luk remarks, adding that Nature was good to us. In coming months and years the initial results will be honed by collecting far more data and reducing statistical and systematic errors. Refined results will open the door to further investigations and influence the design of future neutrino experiments  including how to determine which neutrino flavors are the most massive, whether there is a difference between neutrino and antineutrino oscillations, and, eventually, why there is more matter than antimatter in the universe. Its incredibly rewarding after so many years of hard work, says Christopher White, chair of the physics department and professor of physics at Illinois Institute of Technology (IIT), who serves as a U.S. project manager for electronic readout and data acquisition at Daya Bay. The quality of the data has exceeded all our expectations. The detectors are working beautifully and we look forward to the possibility of more discoveries yet to come. IIT is a collaborating institution of the Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment. Faculty and students from the university participated in installation and commissioning activities onsite at the Daya Bay Nuclear Power Station in Shenzhen China, as well as contributing to core software and data analysis. Christopher White sits on the technical board and publication committees and chairs the Daya Bay Institutional Board. Working with our Chinese colleagues has been a wonderful learning experience for us all, says White. These initial results open the door to our understanding of why the universe is dominated by matter instead of antimatter. Exemplary teamwork among the partners has led to this outstanding performance, says James Siegrist, associate director for high-energy physics at the U.S. Department of Energys Office of Science. These notable first results are just the beginning for the worlds foremost reactor neutrino experiment. The collaborating institutions of the Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment are Beijing Normal University, Brookhaven National Laboratory, California Institute of Technology, Charles University in Prague, Chengdu University of Technology, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group, China Institute of Atomic Energy, Chinese University of Hong Kong, Dongguan University of Technology, Joint Institute for Nuclear Research, University of Hong Kong, Institute of High Energy Physics, Illinois Institute of Technology, Iowa State University, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, Nanjing University, Nankai University, National Chiao-Tung University, National Taiwan University, National United University, North China Electric Power University, Princeton University, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Shandong University, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, Shenzhen University, Siena College, Tsinghua University, University of California at Berkeley, University of California at Los Angeles, University of Cincinnati, University of Houston, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, University of Science and Technology of China, Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University Blacksburg, University of Wisconsin-Madison, College of William and Mary, and Sun Yat-Sen (Zhongshan) University.
[IMG]http://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2012-03/09/131456447_71n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Malaysia launches Chinese-made train sets
Malaysia launches Chinese-made train sets|chinadaily.com.cn
KUALA LUMPUR, Mar 8 (Xinhua) -- Malaysia's main rail operator, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad or KTMB on Thursday launched four new six-car trains - the first of 38 new train sets it bought from Chinese electric train maker Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd. as it is gradually replacing the old fleet.

Prime minister Najib Razak said the new service would ease commuter distress with a shorter travel time and that it came as part of a government development blueprint to improve urban public transport.

The four trains are among 38 six-car-set (SCS) trains that the state-run KTMB bought from Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive for 1.89 billion ringgit (626.65 million U.S. dollars).

The remaining 34 electric trains would be rolled out in stages by July, Najib said.

The SCS train has a hauling capacity of 1,100 passengers, almost triple the ones currently in operation.

It is equipped with three closed-circuit television in each coach, more ergonomic seating and standing space, three lines of hand rail for standing passengers and special seatings for pregnant women, senior citizens and the disabled.

The train has a maximum speed of 120 km per hour the fastest ever operated in Malaysia.

The new fleet, the rail company said, would gradually replace 25 Bombardier three-car trains which have been in operation since 1995.

The rail company expects to expand its fleet of electric trains for the new interstate double-track rail network across the northern Perlis-Perak states and in southern Johor state that would be completed by 2018.

Zhuzhou electric locomotive is a subsidiary of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Limited, the world's largest electric train maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

Let me put it this way. Giving the outlook this year on world economy, no big economy in immune for trouble. And if China is in trouble, the whole world will be in trouble economy wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Application of Chinese petrochemical patented technology to build the world's largest DCC devices put into operation &#12303; [2012-3-7]
Application of Chinese petrochemical patented technology to build the world's largest DCC devices put into operation - ECF Your Window On China Energy Market
The application of the China Petrochemical patented technology to build the world's largest DCC device was put into operation in Saudi Arabia

International online news (reporter Wang Kunpeng: reporter learned from China's Sinopec, Sinopec deep catalytic cracking (DCC - Deep Catalytic Cracking patented technology built 4.6 million tons / year, the Petro Rabigh, Saudi Arabia, catalytic cracking (DCC device has successfully passed the acceptance formally put into operation, indicates that China Petrochemical DCC technology in the field of Producing Lighter Olefin remain the world's leading-edge technology.

This DCC technology independently developed by China Petrochemical Research Institute of Petroleum, is the heavy oil as raw materials to produce light olefins catalytic cracking process, breaking the bottleneck of the traditional process using light naphtha to produce olefins, the first international use of heavy oil directly The production of propylene, according to market demand for flexible operation of the production of propylene, the isomerization of olefins and high octane gasoline, with a prominent economic, won widespread praise in the international.

Saudi Arabia the Petro Rabigh is a joint venture of Saudi Aramco and Japan's Sumitomo Chemical Company, a refining capacity of 20 million tons / year, and the installation of 4.6 million tons / year of its core catalytic cracker is the world's largest productive low-carbon smooth operation of olefin plant. the device has been put into operation in May 2009, all targets were met or exceeded the design specifications, including propylene annual production of 950,000 tons by the user as 'propylene generator'.

According to reports, the current domestic and international Sinopec DCC technology licensing device a total of 16 sets, six sets abroad, including Thailand and India, the two sets, one set in Saudi Arabia and Russia Saudi DCC project success and acceptance of Chinese petrochemical refinery technology played a good role model to explore the international market. the first set of DCC device in 1990 in China's Sinopec Jinan refinery smooth start, first set overseas DCC installations put into operation in Thailand, TPI 1997, Saudi Arabia 4.6 million tons / year DCC The device is the world's largest DCC device.


----------



## nitetrogen70

so what will be the expected GDP for china in 2012 ?


----------



## ahfatzia

nitetrogen70 said:


> so what will be the expected GDP for china in 2012 ?




Some estimated around 7.5 trillion US dollars for the fiscal year 2012.


----------



## conworldus

ahfatzia said:


> Some estimated around 7.5 trillion US dollars for the fiscal year 2012.



no way. this year is 7.2 trillion. assume 4 percent inflation, 5 percent appreciation, and 7.5 percent growth rate, 2012 gdp should be 8.4 trillion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

conworldus said:


> no way. this year is 7.2 trillion. assume 4 percent inflation, 5 percent appreciation, and 7.5 percent growth rate, 2012 gdp should be 8.4 trillion



The 2011 GDP was actually 7.3 trillion based on the early report, and don't be surprised that the late report will adjust up the figure to close to 7.5 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

nice  few more years and it will be on par with usa 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

i would love to move there once that happens, but i can only speak English D:


----------



## oct605032048

manofwar said:


> ^^^^ They are still doing better than us.
> This scamster congress govt. is ruining the country...



It didn't ruin more compare to other governments in the past.

Ops, I'm off the topic.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

nitetrogen70 said:


> nice  few more years and it will be on par with usa
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> i would love to move there once that happens, but i can only speak English D:



Our GDP will become on par with the US GDP by 2015-2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Light rail train into passenger operations for the first time in Europe (Figure)
Light rail train into passenger operations for the first time in Europe (Figure) - News





The light rail train into passenger operations for the first time in Europe.

BEIJING, Changsha, March 13 (Yan Changqing) backbone enterprises of China advanced rail transportation equipment - CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd. revealed on the 13th, China has independently developed light rail train to achieve a historic breakthrough, invested in Europe for the first time contained passenger operations.

Turkish local time at 19:30 on the March 8, a company developed by CSR Zhuzhou light rail train departure from Izmir, on the 1st line BONOVA Station, loaded with hundreds of passengers the heading UYGVL station, from this declaration of the Chinese rail train formally put into passenger operations in Europe(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News).

, The site to participate in the opening of technical support, project manager of China CSR Zhuzhou Wang Jinsheng, Izmir City, only a light rail line, while the national railway IZban EMU across the Izmir city, with a direct transfer line.

Wang Jinsheng said a total length of 11.6 km light rail train the run on the 1st line, maximum ramp 48  (equivalent to the train to climb within 100 meters of a half-story), the minimum turning radius of 30 meters, the train average travel The speed of about 35 km / h. Izmir city on the 1st line of light rail to the original 45 by ABB old cars, 32 light rail to be installed for on-line developed by China will carry about 45% of the total traffic, can greatly ease the Izmir City rail traffic pressure.

The end of 2009, China's CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co(News News Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News)., Ltd. After competing with Europe and the United States, Japan, Korea and other international companies to win the Izmir City, 32 light rail order to meet the Izmir city light rail line is small turning radius, complex changing operating environment, for its tailor-made system solutions for personalized: each vehicle has a separate run power, can be any combination of flexible grouping, research and development hinged bogie enable the train was in the small corners The snake-like swing freely through the Train 'legs' to install the magnetic rail brake device to achieve fast and reliable braking under any climatic conditions.

4:00 am on February 28, 2012 in Izmir City light rail line is on the 1st test, light rail train in one fell swoop by the highest European standards (EN61133 standard) road test, and create a comprehensive examination in the individual road track traffic ramp rescue record in the history of.


----------



## sweetgrape

China developed tunable extreme ultraviolet free electron laser (Figure)
China developed tunable extreme ultraviolet free electron laser (Figure) | Inside China




&#9632; newspaper reporter Chen Huanhuan

atomic, molecular detection is the basis of physical and chemical research, but because of the limitations of existing equipment, the majority of molecules and free radicals is difficult to linen-photon ionization, unable to penetrate a lot of research to become scientists problem.
The

aimed at addressing the problem of the experimental device will be built in China. March 12, with a total budget of $ 1.4 billion of major national research equipment special &#8220;is based on a comprehensive experimental study of tunable extreme ultraviolet coherent light source device&#8221; was officially launched in Dalian. It will become a free electron laser only a work in 50 to 150 nm range and tunable coherent and high brightness.

total project person in charge, Xue-Ming Yang, Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the development of the device will greatly enhance the level of China&#8217;s experiment in energy and other basic sciences, and hope to become an important research base related fields.

combination

responsible for one of

project, the Chinese Academy of Sciences the DICP researcher Dai Dongxu said energy study of coal pyrolysis and other intermediate products of the combustion process often exists in the form of atoms, molecules, radicals, these microscopic particles are ionizing ions into electrical signals to be tested. Therefore, high sensitivity, high temporal resolution and species-resolved detection and study of microscopic particles is essential.

However, most of the molecules or free radicals, stimulate the ionization wavelength in the extreme ultraviolet (50 to 150 nm), traditional laser wavelength is generally in the near ultraviolet to near infrared wavelengths (300 to 1000 nm). This has resulted in traditional laser ionization of microscopic particles absorb more photons, the efficiency and sensitivity was the geometric order of magnitude lower, and easy to break the product.
To resolve this problem, the scientists have proposed the use of free-electron laser technology to produce extreme ultraviolet coherent light. The technology is considered to be the most effective way to detect microscopic particles. The free-electron laser wavelength can cover from the hard X-rays to the far-infrared band, especially the use of high gain harmonic generation free electron laser (HGHG) technologies used to produce ultra-high peak brightness, the ultrafast temporal characteristics and good coherence great application value.

but the technology until about ten years before the experiment be verified. Among them, the Chinese Academy of Applied Physics, where a few years ago the construction of China&#8217;s first free-electron laser, and successfully carried out related experiments.

in Dalian, a scientific research for many years trapped in the particle detection problem the scientists sit still. He is to experiment with their own R & D instruments and famous Xue-Ming Yang. Xue-Ming Yang find Shanghai Applied Physics, hope that both sides can work together to develop new equipment.
the

Shanghai is also aware of the accumulated experience, grasp the free-electron laser wavelength from 200 nm down to less than 150 nm, and wavelength tunable. The two hit it off in 2011 after several years of argument, a joint application by the National Natural Science Foundation of major national research equipment special.
January 20, 2009, Shanghai Applied Physics announced: the researcher Zhao Zhentang led the free-electron laser research team in the international community take the lead in achieving a the HGHG free-electron laser wavelength of a wide range of continuously adjustable.

&#8220;In this project, the DICP and Shanghai should matter is the perfect combination.&#8221; Daidong Xu said that the completion of the Shanghai Synchrotron Radiation things have a large science and engineering construction and management experience in Shanghai and have a great deal key technologies.

&#8220;dare&#8221; to &#8220;daring&#8221;

Dai Dongxu introduced, free-electron laser in the 21st century began to prosper together. Currently, several research and development of free-electron laser units have their own strengths, some leading indicators of the wavelength is more, technology is very difficult, but no one can achieve wavelength tuning.

at Hefei National Synchrotron Radiation Laboratory is able to provide the vacuum ultraviolet the best experimental conditions, Xue-Ming Yang group has assisted in the past to make a good experimental results. Synchrotron radiation light source, after all, is not a laser, the remaining differences in the coherence, the peak power and time characteristics.

to address these issues, the DICP starting from the actual needs of the request, of Applied Physics, where the design will be targeted to solve practical problems in the experiment.

It is reported that the equipment of the project will be largely independent research and development. &#8220;This technology abroad in its development phase, some special indicators can only be made from abroad to buy the equipment from scratch developed,&#8221; said Dai Dongxu.
The total project budget of 140 million yuan, the National Natural Science Foundation funded 103 million yuan for the development of the free-electron laser and the experimental setup, the Chinese Academy of Sciences the DICP raised about 0.4 billion for infrastructure and public facilities. The scientific objectives of the project is the development of a HGHG mode wavelength tunable extreme ultraviolet coherent light source and the use of the experimental setup of the light source of this superior performance. This will also be unique in the world of basic science experiment platform.

It is reported that the current funding already in place, the device plan to be completed before the end of 2015. Equipment sharing, and the country can be applied to the physical, chemical, biological, energy and other fields. Daidong Xu said: &#8220;After completion of installation, previously undetectable will be able to measure to the bad signal will become clear, do not experiment also dare to do.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## below_freezing

that is amazing.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Something big is happening on the trade front. Just like how the British Empire wanted to get China to part from its silver, so it sold opium, the USA nows wants China to part from its rare earth, and it is trying to force China to buy worthless cr@p like Hollywood movies and other American cultural imports.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/14/business/obama-takes-up-trade-case-against-china.html

Now it looks like USA is building up its own "free trade zone" to exclude China and protect US dollar hegemony once WTO collapses. The final economic showdown between China and USA is coming with two global trading blocs with competing currencies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

weaklings like wen jiabao will happily surrender to america.


----------



## sweetgrape

The large wind tunnel flutter testing success support domestic aircraft types developed | Chinese Military
The large wind tunnel flutter testing success support domestic aircraft types developed




The icing wind tunnel effect diagram. Video capture data Pictures

March 15, the Asias largest 8 m × 6 m wind tunnel flutter suspension system for an aircraft machine flutter testing is successful, marks the first time have the whole machine in the large wind tunnel flutter the ability of the test. The system can verify that the airplane flutter characteristics to meet the aeroelastic and airworthiness requirements, provide an important basis for determining the aircraft flight envelope.

flutter is a self-excited vibration in the aerodynamic, elastic force and the force of inertia. Absorb energy from the air, once the aircraft speed pressure exceeds a critical value, the amplitude will diverge rapidly, within a very short time to destroy the aircraft structure, occur at home and abroad too much from the flutter caused the plane crash accident. Flutter testing in the aircraft development process must be carried out.
the

chatter vibration suspension system development began in 2009, the system has ups and downs, pitch, yaw, roll, side placed the direction of 5 degrees of freedom, real simulation of the movement of aircraft in the air. For the assessment of system performance, the research group flutter model test of an aircraft machine. The results show that the system has good stability on the aerodynamic interference of the aircraft model and the added mass is small, is an advanced flutter suspension.

The system will enable the 8 m × 6 m wind tunnel with large scale models of full-mode flutter testing will drive our aeroelastic test to a new level, to provide technical support for the development of Chinas large aircraft. (Hu the Hing rain Tang Xianwu)


----------



## no_name

^^^ six engines on the wings (?)


----------



## applesauce

no_name said:


> ^^^ six engines on the wings (?)



i was looking at that too, probably just a simple model and not related to any real projects


----------



## sweetgrape

The first industrial material of cross-strait colleges, enterprises and R & D network core chip
The first industrial material of cross-strait colleges, enterprises and R & D network core chip - News
The world's first to support a dedicated chip for the three major industrial wireless international standards of Things - Chongqing 'core' release on the 1st 20 in Chongqing. The chip can be widely used by the Chongqing University of Posts and Telecommunications, Taiwan Da Sheng Electronics Co., Ltd. R & D, smart industries, smart grid, intelligent transportation and other fields.

It is understood, the matter of industrial networking by supporting the exchange between the device and the Internet to provide low-cost, highly reliable, and flexible new generation of manufacturing information systems and environments to reduce automation costs and improve the automated systems the scope of application of which the industrial wireless communications industry the key technologies of the Internet of Things, the world's industrial wireless communication mostly used general-purpose chip, its response time, interference immunity, reliability and so difficult to effectively meet the special requirements of industrial grade(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News).

Principals Li Yinguo of Chongqing University of Posts and Telecommunications, said, Chongqing 'core', (UZ/CY2420), 1 for special areas of industrial-grade, advanced RF architectures, low power, low cost, miniaturization, high reliability, and other prominent characteristics of the chip with the baseband / MAC processing unit, for the IEEE 802.15.4 physical and MAC layers to provide hardware support, its innovative design of the DLL handling unit for the ISA100.11a, the WIA-PA and WirelessHART three major international standard data link layer core technology to provide direct support from the hardware. Chongqing 'core' One of the key technologies of industrial wireless communications chip-level support capabilities, enabling software development freed from the cumbersome and complex communication tasks, so that the development of the Industrial Internet of Things applications become easy and fast, and has broad market prospects in the field of equipment manufacturing, smart grid, intelligent transportation.

It is reported that Chongqing 'core' One will soon be in China Silian Instrument Group, Chongqing Iron & Steel Group and other large industrial enterprises, projects and products in high volume applications. (Reporter Zhang Guilin)


----------



## sweetgrape

The first aircraft made verifier put into use can detect the Beidou system (Figure)
http://www.agile-news.com/news-1200612-The-first-aircraft-made-verifier-put-into-use-can-detect-the-Beidou-system-Figure.html




Yesterday, in the cabin of flight inspection center of China's civil aviation civil aviation trainer, Zhang Jun, Vice-Chancellor of Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics (right in front of the calibration system introduced R & D situation. The reporter Rao strong photo

Yesterday morning, the first aircraft equipment calibration system of the aircraft to fly from Beijing Capital International Airport Xilinhot, began its first calibration tasks, which means that the General Administration of Civil Aviation of China 30 years to break the foreign monopoly and blockade, with a self- flight check capacity, China has become the country of the world's first six independent research and flight check equipment.

Aircraft in the sky along the ground navigation stations, communication units, radar sets of signals flight, once the signal is not allowed to appear the flight deviation, it is likely the machine crash(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News). Ground communication, navigation and surveillance equipment, signals whether the quasi- not allowed? this must rely on calibration equipment to receive these signals to make regular checks of the International Civil Aviation Administration requirements must be parity in the airport put into operation, in addition to every year, regular check, just like the person's physical examination, in simple terms, school The experience of the navigation device 'physical'.

Three verifier containing the 'core'

The navigation station design of the new airport is reasonable? Aircraft can really drop down? These test can not be manned aircraft, the verifier must be completed, the calibration system is the most important core components in the aircraft.

Calibration machine, a pure white in the center of China's civil aviation flight check in deep clouds the various Changzhangduanduan tentacles. 'These are the antenna, a total of 41.' Director of the Center of China's civil aviation flight check The Ouyang Ting said, is to rely on them and on the ground to establish contact in order to test the accuracy of the navigation device signal.

Into the plane, the reporter found that the fixed parity in the location of the cabin window system has a screen, keyboard, at first glance, much like a chunky desktop computers. Ouyang Ting said it in front of the pilot operate the equipment is connected together, manipulation interface and computer, could be very easy to use(Military News Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News).

However, this seemingly simple 'physique' carries great significance, it broke the antenna array, information collection, data processing, integration of different signals, human-computer interaction, and various types of communications, navigation unit is the interface between a number of major technical problems, check the accuracy of the precision reached world leading level. At present, the jointly developed by the Chinese civil aviation flight inspection center and the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, China's first independent intellectual property rights of the machine contains the flight school inspection systems have been equipped with three calibration aircraft. the International Civil Aviation Administration certification to go abroad to perform the calibration task.

Costs only 1/3 of the imported products.

In accordance with the provisions of the International Civil Aviation Administration, some routes and airport communication and navigation equipment to regularly check our self-developed calibration system is equivalent to the air traffic control equipment, medical B ultrasonic machine.

'In the future, 'examination' of the device signals the implementation of all communications, navigation on the territory of our country, we can use the 'B ultrasonic machine'.' Zhang Jun, Vice-Chancellor of Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics revealed that in the past, 'B super machines are bought from abroad, we must not only be technical monopoly, have to pay the high prices in the hundreds of billion. Today, the cost of domestic check system only import 1/3 to 1/5.

Can detect the Beidou navigation system

The Beidou satellite navigation system is independently developed in China, the world is currently one of the four satellite navigation system. Nevertheless, at this stage our aircraft to fly abroad, the main use is still the GPS satellite navigation system.

Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics Zhang Jun, Vice-Chancellor explained that, the Beidou satellite can really replace GPS Navigation Overlay System can test the adaptability of the Beidou satellite navigation system performance and aircraft airborne equipment for navigation.

This reporter has learned, have already started flight testing and validation co-operation of the calibration system with the Beidou satellite navigation system, the calibration equipment is also reserved for Beidou satellite checksum interface, and the antenna band can cover the frequency band of the Big Dipper. It can be said that it will become our future test Beidou navigation of the calibration platform.

26 checksum member

'Under normal circumstances, the units of each calibration in general six people.' Ouyang Ting introduced the two pilots responsible for driving, two maintenance to ensure the safety of the aircraft, two parity members of concrete to be responsible for calibration, which a person responsible for the check, another person responsible for proofreading all the data.

Checksum members found in the calibration bias, will immediately notify ground personnel to adjust, the then re-calibration. Just the same experience, if the body is not wrong, was soon over. If you find that the problem needs further diagnosis and treatment. reporter has learned that a total of 26 calibration member. newspaper reporter Liu Huan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

&#21548;&#35828;&#24503;&#38451;&#20843;&#19975;&#21544;&#35797;&#36710;&#25104;&#21151;&#20102; Great Cong!


----------



## sweetgrape

China's first 40,000 tons of aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi'an Thermal test
China&#39;s first 40,000 tons of aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi&#39;an Thermal test - Finance News





BEIJING, March 31 (Tian Jin) 31, Xi'an, China first 400MN (40,000 tons) of heavy aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi'an Yanliang National Aviation Hi-tech industrial base hot test is successful, successfully forging its first The large disc-type products.

, 400MN forging hydraulic machines by heavy duty aviation Xi'an Triangle Aviation Technology Co., Ltd. for the system design Tsinghua University, China two 12 rule of manufacturing, is the world's largest single-cylinder forging hydraulic press. The project to the production of large-scale precision aviation mode forgings as the main target, production will improve the development and production levels of aviation die forgings for aircraft and aircraft engine development technology of great significance to promote the rapid development of China's aviation industry(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News).

The hydraulic machine with a world-class design and control system is an important foundation for China's large aircraft program and equipment of the hydraulic machine body structure with completely independent intellectual property rights, in the field of steel wire prestressed wound from Tsinghua University, with its decades of accumulation of based on the most advanced application of prestressed steel wire wrapped around the split - Hom together technology, robotics, intelligent winding technology designed to address the press carrying rack, the 400MN primary cylinder, moving beams and other key components of the design and manufacturing problems manufacturing process as a whole pan of the robot in situ wound construction and heavy structure, lifting and installation techniques, equipment overall performance has reached the world advanced level.

The completion and commissioning of the project can enhance the design and manufacture of aerospace equipment manufacturing industry in China, to solve the large titanium overall box beam and large-scale turbine disk, and other difficult deformation of the design and manufacture of precision forging, and the protection of large aircraft project Development at the same time, the device can be widely used in aerospace, shipbuilding, petrochemical, power, weapons, nuclear power.

It is reported that the project has been the intention of orders for many famous aviation enterprises, and by The Boeing Company (microblogging), Airbus, Pratt & Whitney, Liebherr, Goodrich, GE, Luo - Luo and other internationally renowned aviation manufacturing enterprises of great concern. (End)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzkilo

sweetgrape said:


> China's first 40,000 tons of aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi'an Thermal test
> China's first 40,000 tons of aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi'an Thermal test - Finance News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, March 31 (Tian Jin) 31, Xi'an, China first 400MN (40,000 tons) of heavy aviation forging hydraulic press in Xi'an Yanliang National Aviation Hi-tech industrial base hot test is successful, successfully forging its first The large disc-type products.
> 
> , 400MN forging hydraulic machines by heavy duty aviation Xi'an Triangle Aviation Technology Co., Ltd. for the system design Tsinghua University, China two 12 rule of manufacturing, is the world's largest single-cylinder forging hydraulic press. The project to the production of large-scale precision aviation mode forgings as the main target, production will improve the development and production levels of aviation die forgings for aircraft and aircraft engine development technology of great significance to promote the rapid development of China's aviation industry(Agile News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos News).
> 
> The hydraulic machine with a world-class design and control system is an important foundation for China's large aircraft program and equipment of the hydraulic machine body structure with completely independent intellectual property rights, in the field of steel wire prestressed wound from Tsinghua University, with its decades of accumulation of based on the most advanced application of prestressed steel wire wrapped around the split - Hom together technology, robotics, intelligent winding technology designed to address the press carrying rack, the 400MN primary cylinder, moving beams and other key components of the design and manufacturing problems manufacturing process as a whole pan of the robot in situ wound construction and heavy structure, lifting and installation techniques, equipment overall performance has reached the world advanced level.
> 
> The completion and commissioning of the project can enhance the design and manufacture of aerospace equipment manufacturing industry in China, to solve the large titanium overall box beam and large-scale turbine disk, and other difficult deformation of the design and manufacture of precision forging, and the protection of large aircraft project Development at the same time, the device can be widely used in aerospace, shipbuilding, petrochemical, power, weapons, nuclear power.
> 
> It is reported that the project has been the intention of orders for many famous aviation enterprises, and by The Boeing Company (microblogging), Airbus, Pratt & Whitney, Liebherr, Goodrich, GE, Luo - Luo and other internationally renowned aviation manufacturing enterprises of great concern. (End)


800Mn tons ......is on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramsogo

Tue Apr 3, 2012 9:21am EDT

(Reuters) - German businessman Norbert Scheuch was bowled over by his red-carpet treatment on a visit to China late last year and by how fast the country's largest construction firm sealed the deal to buy his company.

The head of Sany Heavy Industry, which is controlled by China's richest man, Liang Wengen, personally gave Scheuch a tour of their plant and then had a top manager drive him to the airport and wait with him for his flight home.

"Nobody would ever do that in Europe," said Scheuch, CEO of concrete pump maker Putzmeister.

"The Chinese made it very clear from the beginning they wanted the company immediately," he added.

Barely a month later, Sany's top negotiator Xiang Wenbo was in the offices of law firm Shearman Sterling in Frankfurt at 3 am to sign the deal to buy Putzmeister for 360 million euros ($472 million) after a nine-hour session with the notary.

The purchase, which gives Sany a technological edge over its rivals, illustrates how Chinese investors are becoming more savvy about foreign takeovers, not just to gain access to raw materials or patents but as an engine for growth.

Insight: Bullish China shops in industrial Germany | Reuters


----------



## Shaurya

*Stocks lower on worries about Chinese economic slowdown*

U.S. stocks declined, snapping a three-day advance for the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index, as commodities fell on concern about a Chinese economic slowdown.
Freeport-McMoRan Copper & Gold Inc. and Cliffs Natural Resources Inc. dropped more than 2.7 percent as China raised fuel prices by the most in two years and BHP Billiton Ltd. said the nation&#8217;s steel production is slowing. Adobe Systems Inc. sank 3.6 percent as its profit forecast missed some estimates. Tiffany & Co. surged 5.3 percent after the second-largest luxury jewelry retailer forecast profit that beat projections.
The S&P 500 lost 0.8 percent to 1,398.29 at 9:44 a.m. New York time. The benchmark gauge for U.S. equities yesterday rose to the highest level since May 2008. The Dow Jones Industrial Average declined 109.32 points, or 0.8 percent, to 13,129.81.
&#8220;A Chinese slowdown is inevitable,&#8221; Peter Jankovskis, who helps manage about $2.9 billion at Oakbrook Investments in Lisle, Illinois, said in a telephone interview. &#8220;It&#8217;s possible that will take some of the heat out of commodities as they are the driver of demand. Yet China is not the only growth story out there. China will continue to be an important player, but the U.S. economy seems to have found its legs.&#8221;
Global stocks fell as China is raising fuel prices for the second time in less than six weeks. The nation&#8217;s vehicle sales may miss industry forecasts this year as economic growth slows, an official from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers said. BHP Billiton Ltd., the world&#8217;s biggest mining company, said China&#8217;s steel production is slowing. In the U.S., data showed housing starts fell from a three-year high.
On Pace
The S&P 500 has rallied 11 percent this year and is on pace for the best first quarter since 1998 amid better-than-estimated economic and corporate reports. It trades at about 14.5 times reported earnings, the highest valuation level since July while still below the average since 1954 of 16.4 times earnings.
Energy and raw material shares slumped as the S&P GSCI commodity gauge dropped 1.4 percent. Freeport-McMoRan slid 2.7 percent to $38.10. Cliffs Natural Resources fell 4 percent to $70.23. Industrial shares also retreated. Joy Global Inc. lost 4.3 percent to $75.96. Caterpillar Inc. declined 2.3 percent to $111.16.
Adobe sank 3.6 percent to $33.28. Excluding some costs, profit will be 57 cents to 61 cents a share in the second quarter, Adobe said. The midpoint of that range -- 59 cents -- missed the 60 cents predicted by analysts, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Sales will be $1.09 billion to $1.14 billion, compared with a $1.11 billion average estimate.
Box Office
Walt Disney Co. dropped 0.6 percent to $43.20. The world&#8217;s largest entertainment company said the box-office disappointment &#8220;John Carter&#8221; will post a loss of about $200 million, possibly the biggest ever for a single film.
Tiffany rallied 5.3 percent to $72.30. The company is benefiting from stock-market gains that have prompted luxury consumers to resume jewelry purchases, a turnabout from January, when the retailer said weak spending from U.S. customers had slowed holiday sales. New designs, such as Paloma Picasso&#8217;s Venezia collection introduced in the fall, helped boost fourth- quarter sales 7.8 percent to $1.19 billion.
U.S. stocks posted the best returns when 10-year Treasury yields rose to close to 4 percent, according to a study by Standard & Poor&#8217;s that tracked market performance since 1953.
The S&P 500 advanced 1.7 percent a month on average during periods when 10-year yields climbed to a range of 3 percent to 4 percent, according to data compiled by New York-based S&P. That&#8217;s the best performance among six categories of rising yields studied by the firm. Stocks began to fall when yields exceeded 6 percent, the study found.
&#8216;Depressant&#8217;
While rising yields tend to boost borrowing costs for companies and act as &#8220;a depressant in intrinsic value calculations,&#8221; they can also suggest a strengthening economy and prompt investors to switch to equities, according to Sam Stovall, S&P&#8217;s chief equity strategist.
&#8220;The &#8216;sweet spot&#8217; for equity prices appears to be a rising rate environment between 3 percent and 4 percent, as a growing economy reduces unemployment while increasing corporate earnings, yet does not trigger growth-slowing efforts by the central bank,&#8221; Stovall wrote in a report yesterday.

Stocks lower on worries about Chinese economic slowdown | NJ.com


----------



## marshall

Aramsogo said:


> Tue Apr 3, 2012 9:21am EDT
> "Nobody would ever do that in Europe," said Scheuch, CEO of concrete pump maker Putzmeister.
> ...
> The purchase, which gives Sany a technological edge over its rivals, illustrates how Chinese investors are becoming more savvy about foreign takeovers, not just to gain access to raw materials or patents but as an engine for growth.


I'm not sure how this indicates the Chinese are becoming more savvy other than that they are more personable than the Europeans. Considering the personal nature of this, I wouldn't be surprised if providing free passes to local bath houses with complimentary female masseuses are included. That's the sort of savvy this sounds like to me.


----------



## applesauce

marshall said:


> I'm not sure how this indicates the Chinese are becoming more savvy other than that they are more personable than the Europeans. Considering the personal nature of this, I wouldn't be surprised if providing free passes to local bath houses with complimentary female masseuses are included. That's the sort of savvy this sounds like to me.



well alot of business deals are like that, lots of free "extras" for the negotiator if you catch my drift. this is especially common on wall street(ie: 10,000 dollar a night "escorts").


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese CFHI becomes the Top Suppliers of the Third Generation Nuclear Power Equipment in the World*
Chinese CFHI becomes the Top Suppliers of the Third Generation Nuclear Power Equipment in the World | China's Great Science and Technology




China will continue to persist in the policy of developing nuclear power with high efficiency, promote the upgrade and independent research of nuclear power technology. Through bringing in and absorbing the third generation nuclear power technology, at present, CFHI (China First Heavy Industries) has become the provider on all key equipment of first batch of the third generation nuclear power AP1000 self-reliance project has been successfully finished, and a certain completed supply link system for the third generation nuclear power equipment has been formed. It can supply AP1000 nuclear island forging in whole set, become the unique important supplier which combines manufacturing capacity of nuclear power island forging and casting as well as complete set equipment of nuclear island in the world, and will continue to make important contribution to the manufacturing of CAP 1400 large scale nuclear power key special demonstration project nuclear island equipment.

CFHI can produce 10 sets of forging and casting for nuclear island and conventional island annually. By the end of 2011, CFHI has produced pressure vessel and pressurizer and other primary system main equipment of civil nuclear island for more than 10 sets, now has formed the production capacity of 5 sets of primary system main equipment of nuclear island annually, it has become one of the most important suppliers for global nuclear power equipment.




the first set of AP1000 nuclear power pressure vessel manufactured by CFHI

Since the end of 2009 AP1000 nuclear power tube sheet has passed the ex-work acceptance, CFHI has made a great breakthrough in manufacturing technology bottleneck for the third generation nuclear power large scale forging and casting, it can supply all the forgings necessary for main equipment such as reactor pressure vessel, steam generator, Core Makeup Tank and pressurizer for AP1000 RPV, from 2008 until Jan of this year, forging for AP1000 has been added up to 163 pieces, in which 116 pieces have been delivered , 47 pieces still being manufactured. At present, the first set of AP1000 nuclear power pressure vessel manufactured by CFHIcomponents of Sanmen Unit 2 pressure vessel schedules to be delivered next year for operation.

The manufacturing contract of Unit 1, 2 RPV of CAP1400 important special demonstration project nuclear island was signed with CFHI last year in advance. At present, the project contract has been started, relevant technology preparation has been implemented.

*China to build its largest Robot Production base in 3 years*
China to build its largest Robot Production base in 3 years | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-04-05 The construction of Chinas largest robot production base will be completed in 2015 in Tangshan, a city in central Chinas Hebei Province.

One completed, the base will have with an annual output value of 20 billion yuan, according to the Tangshan Robot Industry Development Program published recently,

Currently, the industrial base has been approved by the Ministry of Science and Technology of China and turned into a special industrial base of the National Torch Plan.

As an emerging strategic industry in Tangshan, robot production has been developing rapidly in recent years. In 2009, Chinas first mining rescue and detection robot was successfully developed in Tangshan, making China the second country mastering this technology following the United States.

The Tangshan Hi-tech Zone has realized the industrial production of six types of robots.Besides the mining rescue and detection robot, the pipe nondestructive examination robot has been used in many major energy projects including the West-East Natural Gas Transmission Project and Sichuan-East Natural Gas Transmission Project.


----------



## sweetgrape

*Aizhai Bridge: the highest suspension bridge in world opens to traffic*
Aizhai Bridge: the highest suspension bridge in world opens to traffic | China's Great Science and Technology




On March 31, 2012. Aizhai suspension bridge, with a main span of 1,176 meters and a maximum height of 330 meters, was open to traffic on Saturday. Spanning over the Dehang canyon, the bridge was built as part of the expressway from southwest China&#8217;s Chongqing Municipality to Changsha city in Hunan. Its completion would greatly improve the transportation between the two cities, according to authorities.

On the Morning of March 28 2010, the haulage cable has been successfully pulled from the Chadong Section to the Jishou Section on the opposite side of Dehang Grand Gorge by helium airship, which means the Aizhai Grand Suspension Bridge of the Jicha Highway has entered its main cable construction stage.

On 09:08 am, having flied across the 1,176-meter gorge, the airship reached the other side successfully 17 minutes later and made a connection between the two sides by a high-strength nylon rope with a diameter of millimeters.

According to the project director, the Aizhai Grand Suspension Bridge is a key project in the whole Jicha Highway program. With a main span of 1,176 meters and a subgrade width of 24.5 meters, this steel truss suspension bridge has the largest span in gorge throughout our country. The bridge is to be build in accordance with the highway standard of two lanes & four driveways, whose designed speed is 80 kilometers per hour As the bridge is located 335 meters over the Aizhai Town and the traffic below the bridge is heavy, it is proved that pulling the haulage cable by an airship would be the most convenient and safest way to start the project.




When it opens in 2012, Aizhai will be the world&#8217;s highest tunnel to tunnel bridge and the fourth suspension bridge in China to cross a valley so wide it seems to be connecting two mountain ranges. The first three were the Siduhe, Balinghe and Beipanjiang 2009 bridges. Of the world&#8217;s 400 or so highest bridges, none will have a main span as long as Aizhai with a tower to tower distance of 3,858 feet (1,176 mtrs). Located deep in the heart of China&#8217;s Hunan Province near the city of Jishou, the suspension bridge is the largest structure on the Jishou to Chadong expressway with a deck 1,083 feet (330 mtrs) above the DeHang Canyon.




The bridge in morning

The two tunnels on either side of the Aizhai bridge allowed the engineers to use the mountain top for the location of one of the towers, reducing its height to just 165 feet (50 mtrs) &#8211; unusually short for a bridge with a span nearly as long as the Golden Gate bridge at 3,858 feet (1176 mtrs). In addition to cost savings, the stubby support also allows the bridge to blend more naturally into its surroundings. The taller bridge tower is no less unique with side span cables that soar down the backside of a mountain, making first time visitors quizzical as to what exactly lies ahead. With most of the structure hidden from view, the bridge will come as a jaw-dropping surprise whether you enter the canyon from either tunnel. Due to a gap of approximately 328 feet (100 mtrs) between the last truss suspenders and the tops of the bridge towers, the engineers added some additional ground anchored suspenders to stabilize the two massive suspension cables and reduce any oscillations that could damage other components of the bridge. An overlook and visitors center will offer additional views of the broad valley.

*Asia&#8217;s largest rotating radio telescope to be completed in Sheshan, Shanghai*
Asia&#8217;s largest rotating radio telescope to be completed in Sheshan, Shanghai | China's Great Science and Technology




Sheshan in Shanghai will build Asia&#8217;s largest rotating radio telescope at the caliber of 65 meters. It will be completed in 2012 as the largest rotatable radio telescope in Asia, only next to the 110m-diameter telescope based in the United States and the 110m-diameter telescope based in Germany.

The Shanghai Astronomical Observatory was funded in 2008 by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Science and Technology Commission of Shanghai Municipality to build a 65 meter radio telescope for both space-related and radio astronomical observations. The project was supported by the Shanghai government to locate the telescope at Shanghai Sheshan area, in the same region the first Chinese VLBI station of a 25 meter in diameter radio telescope was constructed in 1987.

The Shanghai 65 meter radio telescope is designed to be a general purpose, fully steerable antenna. It will have a main reflector of 65 meter in diameter in a shaped Cassegrain configuration with a primary focal ratio of 0.32. The primary active surface control system will be installed to compensate (mainly) the repeatable gravitational deformations to maintain the nominal shape of the primary reflector, and then to reach the best performance even at high frequencies. The main structural constraints for the antenna design are the surface accuracy and the pointing accuracy. The primary reflector consists of a total of 1008 aluminum panels in 14 rings, and at its back about 1112 electromechanical actuators will be mounted at each corner of four adjacent panels. A custom actuator design is now under way. The telescope is currently designed to operate to 15 GHz without use of the active surface system. The antenna will be equipped with receivers to cover 8 frequency bands from 1.4 GHz to 43 GHz, including L-, S-, C-, X-, Ku-, K-, Ka-, and Q-band. Among those, both S/X and X/Ka are dual-frequency bands. The Shanghai 65 meter radio telescope now is in its full construction phase.

The new radio telescope will find application in deep space exploration missions and basic astronomy research. It will also be used in China&#8217;s lunar exploration program as an important part of China&#8217;s Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI) array system of radio telescopes.

Currently, the VLBI network in China is composed of four telescopes in shanghai, Beijing, Kunming and Urumqi.

The VLBI successfully carried out orbit determination and positioning in the launching of the lunar obitor Chang&#8217;e -1. The 65m-diameter telescope will guide the lunar rover&#8217;s way to the moon together with other VLBI telescopes when the second phase of the country&#8217;s lunar exploration program is carried out in 2012.

&#8220;We have been making efforts in the past 30 years to develop VLBI technology, and contribute to the international astronomic research,&#8221; said Shen Zhiqiang, a research professor with the observatory. &#8220;We are proud that the technology was used in the lunar exploration.&#8221;

The telescope will also be included in the East Asia VLBI consortium which consists of 19 radio telescopes so far from China, Japan and the Republic of Korea (ROK).

Meanwhile, astronomical observatories from China, Japan and South Korea will increase cooperation to build the current radio telescope network to East Asia&#8217;s VLBI observational network, which will be in service in 2010 with the largest number of telescopes.

*China has built World&#8217;s Largest Tracking Solar Power Station in Ningxia*
China has built World&#8217;s Largest Tracking Solar Power Station in Ningxia | China's Great Science and Technology




China ENFI Engineering Corp. (ENFI) announced that, ENFI Ningxia Zhongwei Tianjingshan 30MW Photovoltaic Power Works, which was under full-process planning, investment, construction and operation by ENFI, was successfully combined to the grid and put into commissioning on December 22, 2011.

As a tracking solar photovoltaic power station with the maximum installed capacity at the present in the whole world, it is fully equipped with the intelligent linkage tracking system which is independently developed by ENFI. This system is featured by accurate solar tracking device and stable power generation indicators, which will greatly enhance the volume and quality of photovoltaic power generation and will be easily combined to the grid and operated. Comparing with the traditional solar photovoltaic power station, it will contribute an increase of about 25% in power output and the annual average generated energy will be up to 54 million KWH. On this ground, a total increase of 270 million KWH during the 25-year operation period.

This project is contracted by ENFI on an EPC basis. The construction works under the first phase (10MW) was formally commenced in March 2011 and completed in August in this year; the second phase (20MW) was started in October 2011, and completion acceptance as fulfilled in November 2011, marking a new record in terms of the construction speed of solar photovoltaic power station. In addition, the commissioning and grid connection works for the 30MW solar photovoltaic power station was successfully finished at one go-off, enabling the facility to generate benefit in the same year of construction. Taking advantage of technical R&D, fine design and scientific management, ENFI has stepped onto a new level in terms of the scientific technology and the power generation efficiency in this industry. As a matter of fact, a saving of 20% was realized on the investment costs and a satisfactory EPC benefit was eventually achieved.

Under this project, solar energy is utilized for power generation in a zero-emission manner, which will reduce the same volume of conventional thermal power supplied for the national grid, thus the annual average emission deduction of carbon dioxide will be 51,500 tons, and a total reduction of 1.3 million tons will be realized during the 25-year operational period. Comparing with the traditional thermal power works, the implementation of this project will bring about more favorable results such as: (i) coal saving for coal-fired power station; (ii) reduction of greenhouse gas emission; (iii) increasing of power supply and CDM (Clean Development Mechanism) achievements; and (iv) bringing about perfect economic benefits and long-lasting environmental benefits.


----------



## epsilon

Congrats chinese comrades ur doing well and good. One thing tat itches me "your historical and cultural buildings are being devastated". Cultural buildings speaks about cultural heritage to next generations. 

Undoubtedly china is now a super power  all my wishes to u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

epsilon said:


> Congrats chinese comrades ur doing well and good. One thing tat itches me "your historical and cultural buildings are being devastated". Cultural buildings speaks about cultural heritage to next generations.
> 
> Undoubtedly china is now a super power  all my wishes to u



we dont like tradional stuff been destroyed too``but you know China took capitalism to an extreem!


----------



## sweetgrape

World's First High-Tc Superconducting Power Substation Put Into Operation in Power Grid in China's Gansu Province
World's First High-Tc Superconducting Power Substation Put Into Operation in Power Grid in China's Gansu Province---Chinese Academy Of Sciences
The world's first High-Tc superconducting power substation, which was developed by the Institute of Electrical Engineering, Chinese Academy of Sciences (IEE CAS), was put into operation officially in the power grid in Baiyin city, Gansu province, China.

The substation with voltage level of 10.5 kV, which is located at the National High-Tech Industry Park in Baiyin city, integrates a 1 MJ/0.5 MVA high temperature superconducting (HTS) magnetic energy storage devices (SMES), a 3-phase 1.5 kA high-Tc superconducting fault current limiters (SFCL), a 630 kVA high temperature superconducting (HTS) transformer, and a 75m long/1.5 kA 3-phase AC HTS transmission cable. These new-type superconducting power devices can enhance the stability and reliability of the grid, improve the power quality, decrease the system losses and reduce the occupation area of substation.

Till now, it is the only distribution-level High-Tc superconducting substation in the world, which creates the world&#8217;s first and China&#8217;s first in many areas. Nearly 70 completely independent intellectual property rights were obtained. It integrates the latest and the most advanced research results of superconducting power technology of recent 10 years in China. The operation of the power substation marked a significant breakthrough of China's superconducting power technology.


----------



## regular

very amusing and excellent achievements by our Chinese brotherz.......alwayz feel happi to hear such news.The China took the technology to the new horizons.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## avene

*China's Ya'an-Xichang Expressway will be open to traffic by May 1, 2012*

The 3 billion USD highway project was started by the central government of China in 2007. This project is expected to play a key role in lifting millions of Tibetan, Han, Yi and Muslim Hui people out of poverty. The greatly improved transportation system is also expected to support sustainable economic growth in resource-rich western Sichuan, which is known as the poorest region of China. 

*More than half &#65288;54%&#65289;*of the 244-kilometer-long highway is tunnels and bridges among mountains. Ganhaizi tunnel is a rarely-seen dual-spiral tunnel. Labajin bridge and Aizhai are among the highest bridges in the world.


*Animation of the Ya'an-Xichang expressway*

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI4MzQzMjQ4.html[/video] (higher resolusion)







[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=4ed_1328320438[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## avene

continued


Aizhai Bridge
&#30702;&#23528;&#29305;&#22823;&#26725;
Jishou, Hunan, China
1,102 feet high / 336 meters high
3,858 foot span / 1,176 meter span
2012


*Aizhai is the world&#8217;s highest tunnel to tunnel bridge and the fourth suspension bridge in China to cross a valley so wide it seems to be connecting two mountain ranges.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

epsilon said:


> Congrats chinese comrades ur doing well and good. One thing tat itches me "your historical and cultural buildings are being devastated". Cultural buildings speaks about cultural heritage to next generations.
> 
> Undoubtedly china is now a super power  all my wishes to u


 
unfortunately, sometimes the old has to for the new. Russia in its path to becoming a superpower also destroyed some old buildings, but China is much more crowded than Russia. Russia is one of the emptiest countries on earth while China is one of the most crowded, so we have to destroy more.


----------



## applesauce

FairAndUnbiased said:


> unfortunately, sometimes the old has to for the new. Russia in its path to becoming a superpower also destroyed some old buildings, but China is much more crowded than Russia. Russia is one of the emptiest countries on earth while China is one of the most crowded, so we have to destroy more.



also in places like beijing, nearly every building older than 100 years has cultural significance because of the long history, but clear one cannot just keep them all


----------



## Martian2

*China to employ 1st deep-sea rig in South China Sea
*






_A 3,000-meter deepwater jumbo oil drilling platform was delivered in Shanghai Monday to China National Offshore Oil Corp. (CNOOC), the country's largest offshore oil producer, the latest step for China as it seeks more energy from the ocean._

China to employ 1st deep-sea rig in South China Sea | Reuters

"China to employ 1st deep-sea rig in South China Sea
BEIJING | Thu May 3, 2012 2:28am EDT

*May 3 (Reuters) - China will formally employ its first home-made, deep-sea semi-submersible drilling platform in the east part of South China Sea on May 9, marking the beginning of the country's deepwater oil strategy, the National Energy Administration said.*

Ocean Oil 981 will be used to drill the Liwan 6-1-1 well, which has water depth of 1,500 metres (5,000 feet) and designed well depth of 2,371 metres (7,780 feet), the administration said in a report on its website (?????) dated April 28.

The drill is scheduled to take 56.5 days.

*Ocean Oil 981, the construction of which took six years, was towed to the east part of South China Sea on Feb. 21 and drilled the Liuhua 29-2-1 well in a trial operation, the administration said.
*
The Lianhua 29-2-1 has designed well depth of 3,230 metres in ocean waters with depth of 753.3 metres.

State-run China National Offshore Oil Corp (CNOOC) is the owner and operator of the deep-sea rig. (Reporting by Jim Bai and David Stanway; Editing by Robert Birsel)"

[Note: Picture and caption source at China Exclusive: After 3 years and nearly a billion dollars, jumbo deepwater rig delivered to CNOOC CCTV News - CNTV English]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Heads up, Intel: TSMC cranks up ARM chip to 3GHz | Business Tech - CNET News

"*Heads up, Intel: TSMC cranks up ARM chip to 3GHz*
by Brooke Crothers May 3, 2012 7:41 PM PDT

_Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company is pushing the power-sipping ARM chip design toward unfamiliar, high-performance territory._





ARM Cortex A9.
(Credit: ARM)

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company has ripped a page right out of the Intel playbook.

*TSMC announced today that a chip rolling off its advanced 28-nanometer manufacturing process was jacked up to 3.1GHz -- unheard of in the annals of ARM-based mobile system reviews.*

Intel, of course, is not a stranger to fast frequencies. Its high-performance Core i desktop processors run well more than 3GHz, and even its higher-end mobile parts are rated close to 3GHz.

But that's unfamiliar territory for ARM, which is known more for power efficiency than raw power.

More specifically, the TSMC chip is a dual-core A9 today that "achieved 3.1GHz...under typical conditions" using "high performance for mobile applications" (HPM) process technology, said TSMC.

TSMC's 28-nanometer HPM process was developed for tablet and mobile consumer product applications, among other products.

The chipmaker claims that it's twice as fast as an equivalent chip built on an older 40-nanometer manufacturing process. "This work demonstrates how ARM and TSMC can satisfy high performance market demands," said Cliff Hou, TSMC Vice President, Research & Development in a statement.

TSMC is the largest contract chip manufacturer in the world and builds many of the processors that land in the most popular smartphones and tablets."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*World's first cloned transgenic sheep made in China*

First Sheep Cloned With "Good Fat" Is Healthier For You

"First Sheep Cloned With "Good Fat" Is Healthier For You
By Sam Gibbs - gizmodo uk
Apr 26, 2012 10:18 AM





[World's first cloned transgenic sheep made in China]

*It sounds like something out of science fiction; splicing DNA from one animal into another to create some sort of genetic hybrid, but Peng Peng the sheep has made it science fact.* The adorable newly-cloned lamb has become the first sheep to have a bit of a worm spliced into him, making him the very first worm-sheep on the planet.

OK, it's not like he slithers around on the floor like a woolly worm or anything; in fact you can't tell that he's a genetic hybrid from just looking at him. But he's the first of his kind.

*Chinese researchers have taken a gene from the model organism C. elegans, a nematode worm, and blended it with Peng Peng's DNA. The gene basically makes him better to eat, getting him to produce "good" fat rather than an animal's standard "bad" fat.* The lead researcher behind the project, Du Yutao from the Beijing Genomics Institute in Shenzhen, told Reuters:



> "The gene was originally from the C. elegans (roundworm), which has been shown (in previous studies) to increase unsaturated fatty acids which is very good for human health."



*Basically the Chinese are trying to make eating lamb better for you*, and why not? We've almost gotten used to the thought of eating genetically modified crops that are healthier for you, or that grow better  so why not make your meat better for your health too? If they can make lamb, beef or any other meat that's as healthy for you as vegetables it's a win-win situation  even if it's a worm-sheep chop you're munching on. [BGI via Reuters]

_Image credit: Nematode from Shutterstock, Sheep from BGI_"

[Note: Caption source at World's first cloned transgenic sheep made in China]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Chinese Physicists Smash Distance Record For Teleportation* - Technology Review

"*Chinese Physicists Smash Distance Record For Teleportation*
_The ability to teleport photons through 100 kilometres of free space opens the way for satellite-based quantum communications, say researchers_
kfc 05/11/2012






Teleportation is the extraordinary ability to transfer objects from one location to another without travelling through the intervening space. 

The idea is not that the physical object is teleported but the information that describes it. This can then be applied to a similar object in a new location which effectively takes on the new identity. 

And it is by no means science fiction. Physicists have been teleporting photons since 1997 and the technique is now standard in optics laboratories all over the world. 

The phenomenon that makes this possible is known as quantum entanglement, the deep and mysterious link that occurs when two quantum objects share the same existence and yet are separated in space. 

Teleportation turns out to be extremely useful. Because teleported information does not travel through the intervening space, it cannot be secretly accessed by an eavesdropper. 

For that reason, teleportation is the enabling technology behind quantum cryptography, a way of sending information with close-to-perfect secrecy. 

Unfortunately, entangled photons are fragile objects. They cannot travel further than a kilometre or so down optical fibres because the photons end up interacting with the glass breaking the entanglement. That severely limits quantum cryptography's usefulness. 

However, physicists have had more success teleporting photons through the atmosphere. In 2010, a Chinese team announced that it had teleported single photons over a distance of 16 kilometres. Handy but not exactly Earth-shattering.

Now the same team says it has smashed this record. Juan Yin at the University of Science and Technology of China in Shanghai, and a bunch of mates say they have teleported entangled photons over a distance of 97 kilometres across a lake in China. 

That's an impressive feat for several reasons. The trick these guys have perfected is to find a way to use a 1.3 Watt laser and some fancy optics to beam the light and receive it. 

Inevitably photons get lost and entanglement is destroyed in such a process. Imperfections in the optics and air turbulence account for some of these losses but the biggest problem is beam widening (they did the experiment at an altitude of about 4000 metres). Since the beam spreads out as it travels, many of the photons simply miss the target altogether. 

So the most important advance these guys have made is to develop a steering mechanism using a guide laser that keeps the beam precisely on target. As a result, they were able to teleport more than 1100 photons in 4 hours over a distance of 97 kilometres. 

That's interesting because it's the same channel attenuation that you'd have to cope with when beaming photons to a satellite with, say, 20 centimetre optics orbiting at about 500 kilometres. "The successful quantum teleportation over such channel losses in combination with our high-frequency and high-accuracy [aiming] technique show the feasibility of satellite-based ultra-long-distance quantum teleportation," say Juan and co.

So these guys clearly have their eye on the possibility of satellite-based quantum cryptography which would provide ultra secure communications around the world. That's in stark contrast to the few kilometres that are possible with commercial quantum cryptography gear.

Of course, data rates are likely to be slow and the rapidly emerging technology of quantum repeaters will extend the reach of ground-based quantum cryptography so that it could reach around the world, in principle at least. 

But a perfect, satellite-based security system might be a useful piece of kit to have on the roof of an embassy or distributed among the armed forces. 

Something for western security experts to think about.

Ref: arxiv.org/abs/1205.2024: Teleporting Independent Qubits Through A 97 Km Free-Space Channel"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## epsilon

FairAndUnbiased said:


> unfortunately, sometimes the old has to for the new. Russia in its path to becoming a superpower also destroyed some old buildings, but China is much more crowded than Russia. Russia is one of the emptiest countries on earth while China is one of the most crowded, so we have to destroy more.



Its our weather tat makes like tat. Can u Imagine living below minus 30 degrees???


----------



## Sasquatch

epsilon said:


> Congrats chinese comrades ur doing well and good. One thing tat itches me "your historical and cultural buildings are being devastated". Cultural buildings speaks about cultural heritage to next generations.
> 
> Undoubtedly china is now a super power  all my wishes to u



Have to agree on the first part, however China has a long way to go before becoming a superpower.


----------



## Chinese Century

chinese government has no problem destroying historical chinese buildings but hate it when western historical buildings are destroyed in shanghai bund and tianjin.

hate those pro-western leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*At 54.51 rupees per dollar, China's GDP is 5 times larger than Indian GDP!*

In 2011 (at an average exchange rate of 46.667 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar), India's GDP was 1.676 trillion.

At the current exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar:

1.676 trillion x (46.667 rupees / 54.41 rupees per dollar) = *$1.437 trillion Indian GDP for 2011*





*After adjusting India's 2011 GDP to the current exchange rate ($1.437 trillion), it is smaller than Australia's GDP ($1.488 trillion)!*

By the way, China's $7.298 trillion GDP is 5.08 times larger than India's $1.437 trillion GDP for 2011.

[Note: India's 2011 monthly average exchange rate link at Monthly Exchange Rate Average (Indian Rupee, American Dollar) 2011 - x-rates

The Indian rupee hit an all-time-low exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar on Wednesday (May 16, 2012). Citation: Weak rupee to make polished diamonds costlier - The Times of India]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

China Develops World first 3D ship-hull plate bending machine
China Develops World first 3D ship-hull plate bending machine | China's Great Science and Technology




3D ship-hull Plate bending machine which is developed by Surele company in Shandong Province in China,

Advantages include:

1. Instead of Line-heating;
2. Will not destroy the plate material;
3. Green ship buliding;
4. Increasing efficiency of the processing of outside plate;
5. Cost saving;
6. Saving shipbuilding time;
7. Could bend the plate to saddle-shaped and sail-shaped;
8. The maximum bending thickness is 25mm;
9. The maximum bending width is 2000mm;
10. Connect with TRIBON/HDSHM system.








[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzNDYxMDUy.html[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

China May Surpass India As Biggest Gold Market, WGC Says



Gold demand in China may surge as much as 30 percent this year as rising incomes boost consumption, helping the country topple India as the world&#8217;s largest bullion market on an annual basis, according to the World Gold Council.
Demand, which rose to a record in the first quarter, may gain to between 900 metric tons and 1,000 tons this year, from 769.8 tons in 2011, Albert Cheng, Far East managing director at the producer-funded group, said in an interview. Indian usage may drop to 800 tons to 900 tons, from 933.4 tons, he said.

Higher demand in the world&#8217;s largest gold producer may help arrest a slump in prices, which have plunged from last year&#8217;s record as investors favored the dollar amid concern Greece may quit the euro. Global gold demand fell 4.6 percent to 1,097.6 tons in the first quarter, the council said in a report today.
&#8220;We are confident China will become the largest source of demand for gold this year,&#8221; Cheng said in Singapore, restating a council forecast made earlier in 2012. &#8220;Over the next two to five years, China and India will go neck to neck and may account for more than 50 percent of world demand.&#8221;
Immediate-delivery gold traded at $1,548.19 an ounce at 4:03 p.m. in Singapore. That&#8217;s down 1.2 percent this year, and 18.5 percent from the record close on Sept. 5. The price touched $1,526.97 yesterday, the lowest level since December as the Greek debt crisis sent the euro to a four-month low.
&#8216;Seek Cash&#8217;
&#8220;Investors are selling gold now to seek cash and rebalance their investment portfolio because of concerns about the euro- zone sovereign-debt crisis,&#8221; said Cheng, who&#8217;s been in the gold industry since 1985. &#8220;The fundamental reasons for investing in gold remain very strong, so these investors will return.&#8221;
Bullion has rallied for 11 years, gaining through the financial crisis that started in 2008, as investors bought the metal to protect their wealth from currency debasement and inflation. Goldman Sachs Group Inc. (GS) said in a May 9 report the precious metal remains the so-called currency of last resort.
Demand in China totaled 255.2 tons in the three months to March 31 from 232.5 tons a year earlier, the council said in the report. Investment demand gained 13 percent, while jewelry demand increased 7.9 percent to 156.6 tons, making China the world&#8217;s largest jewelry market for a third quarter.
The council&#8217;s outlook for increased consumption in China this year contrasts with the view from Lao Feng Xiang Co. (900905), the mainland&#8217;s biggest gold-jewelry maker, which said this month the country&#8217;s demand growth may stagnate in 2012.
&#8216;Increasing Wealth&#8217;
&#8220;The increasing wealth of the middle class is very important,&#8221; Cheng said. &#8220;In the past 10 to 15 years, it had reached first- and second-tier cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Hangzhou. We expect such wealth to reach 600 million people in third-tier cities.&#8221;
The prospect of China becoming the largest bullion user reflects the country&#8217;s economic ascendance. Per capita gross domestic product has more than doubled since 2000, according to World Bank data. The country is already the top consumer of copper and biggest producer of steel.
In India, demand fell to 207.6 tons in the first quarter, from 290.6 tons a year ago, after the government hiked taxes and import duties, the council said. Investment demand dropped 46 percent and jewelry demand fell 19 percent, it said. A drop in annual demand this year would be the second straight fall.
&#8220;Consumers will adjust to the changes over time,&#8221; Cheng said, adding that purchases in India are improving this month. &#8220;In India, people buy gold for cultural and religious reasons - - that won&#8217;t change.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## longyi

*
China can now bypass Wall Street when buying U.S. government debt and go straight to the U.S. Treasury, in what is the Treasury's first-ever direct relationship with a foreign government. The relationship means the People's Bank of China buys U.S. debt using a different method than any other central bank in the world.
The other central banks, including the Bank of Japan, which has a large appetite for Treasuries, place orders for U.S. debt with major Wall Street banks designated by the government as primary dealers. Those dealers then bid on their behalf at Treasury auctions.
China, which holds $1.17 trillion in U.S. Treasuries, still buys some Treasuries through primary dealers, but since June 2011, that route hasn't been necessary.

Exclusive: U.S. lets China bypass Wall Street for Treasury orders | Reuters*


Very smart move by the US Treasury. By giving preferential treatment to China it has a better chance to retain her huge investment portfolio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Celebrating Shenzhen's 32nd birthday with $16,212 per-capita GDP*

The rise of New China is exemplified by Shenzhen. On May 1 1980, Shenzhen was designated as China's first SEZ (i.e. special economic zone). Along with the rest of China, Shenzhen has boomed for 32 years nonstop!

Shenzen's per-capita GDP in 2011 has reached RMB 102,300 or US $16,212 (see citation below).





Shenzhen rising!

Reference for Shenzhen per-capita GDP: MACAU DAILY TIMES - 8th Shenzhen International Cultural Industries Fair: Can culture save Chinese souls lost in material strife?

[Note: Thank you to Kewell333 for the picture. Also, I used a conversion rate of 6.31 yuans per dollar.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

USTC Professors Build Efficient and Long-Lived Quantum Memory
USTC Professors Build Efficient and Long-Lived Quantum Memory-USTC-?-english
Pub Date: 12-05-23 15:47 Source: Anhui

An efficient and long-lived quantum memory was recently built by professors with the Anhui-based University of Science and Technology of China (USTC)and their Germany co-workers.

Quantum memories are regarded as one of the fundamental building blocks of linear-optical quantum computation and long-distance quantum communication. A long-standing goal to realize scalable quantum information processing is to build a long-lived and efficient quantum memory.

Pan Jianwei, professor of the USTC and academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences, has led a team to study quantum memories since 2005. The team consists of USTC professors and scientists based in Germany.

Eventually, they reported a high-performance quantum memory in which long lifetime and high retrieval efficiency meet for the first time. The quantum memory has an intrinsic spin wave to photon conversion efficency of 73 percent and a storage lifetime of 3.2 ms.

The research was published in the May 20 issue of Nature Physics, a monthly, peer reviewed, scientific journal published by the Nature Publishing Group.





This is another source:University of Science and Technology of China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Three Gorges Dam's last generator passes trial 
Three Gorges Dam's last generator passes trial - China.org.cn





The last turbine generator set of China's Three Gorges Dam, the world's largest hydropower project, passed a trial operation on Wednesday in Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province.

The 72-hour grid-tied trial was a comprehensive test of the No. 27 turbine generator with a full load of 700,000 kw before it goes into production, according to authorities with the Gezhouba Group Mechanical and Electrical Construction Co. Ltd..

According to the test results, the China-made turbine generator ran steadily, with all major indicators matching or exceeding the standards.

It is one of six 700,000-kw turbine generators of the dam's underground power plant.

It is expected that the No. 27 turbine generator will be put into operation as early as by the end of May. Then, all generators of the Three Gorges' power station will come into service.

The 180-billion-yuan Three Gorges project, which was launched in 1993, will have 32 generators with a combined generating capacity of 22.4 million kw.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China publishes more than 10 percent of the world's most-cited scientific research*

China climbs the Nature ranks|Science-Tech|chinadaily.com.cn

"China climbs the Nature ranks
Updated: 2012-05-24 06:16
(Xinhua)

LONDON - *China is on track to be the second most influential country in science publishing, said a report published by the prestigious journal Nature on Wednesday.*

The Nature Publishing Index 2011 China, a supplement to Nature, calculates that papers with authors from China represent 6.6 percent of all the papers published in Nature and its affiliated journals in 2011, up from 5.3 percent in 2010.

The index also presents a new analysis of ISI Web of Knowledge data, showing that *China now publishes more than 10 percent of the world's most cited scientific research.*

The report said that China has increased its share of the top 1 percent of highly cited scientific articles from 1.85 percent in 2001 to 11.3 percent in 2011, ranking fourth globally now, just after the United States, Germany and Britain.

"By 2014, China could surpass Germany and the United Kingdom who currently hold second and third places," said Felix Cheung, Editor of Nature China and the index.

Meanwhile, the United States has seen its share of highly influential research drop from 64.3 percent in 2001 to 50.7 percent in 2011, according to the index.

Inside China, the top five institutions in the index are: the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC), Peking University, Tsinghua University, Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (HKUST)."

[Note: Secondary citation with a little more information: The Australian - China climbs the Nature ranks]

----------

I just noticed the more-detailed secondary citation by The Australian on "China climbs the Nature ranks" is behind a paywall. Therefore, I have reproduced the article here for those that want to read it.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

"*China climbs the Nature ranks*
by: Jill Rowbotham
From: The Australian
May 24, 2012 3:00AM

*CHINA is making steady gains in the world of scholarly scientific publishing according to the latest Nature journals analysis and by 2014 may be second only to the US in influence in science publishing.*

According to the Nature Publishing Index 2011 China, published today as a supplement to Nature, China published more than six per cent of scientific papers.

Papers with authors from China represented 6.6 per cent, or 225 of the 3425 papers published in the 18 Nature-branded primary research journals 2011, up from 5.3 per cent, or 152 papers in 2010. This compares to 12 papers in Nature journals in 2000.

Importantly, China now publishes more than 10 per cent of the world's most cited scientific research. It increased its share of the top one per cent of highly cited scientific articles from 1.85 per cent - 127 of 6874 articles - in 2001 to 11.3 per cent (1158 out of 10,238 articles) in 2011, and now ranks fourth globally.

"By 2014, China could surpass Germany and the UK, who currently hold second and third places,'' Nature China editor Felix Cheung said.

The US share of highly influential research dropped from 64.3 per cent - 4420 out of 6874 articles - in 2001, to 50.7 per cent (5190 out of 10,238 articles) in 2011.

The analysis noted of the 225 Chinese papers published in 2011, 48 were published in Nature Communications which launched in April 2010.

Within China, the top performer was the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It was followed by: the University of Science and Technology of China, Peking University, Tsinghua University, Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, Xiamen University, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, University of Hong Kong, Nanjing University and BGI Shenzhen.

"People generally consider Peking and Tsinghua University as the big two in China,'' Mr Cheung said in a statement. "Although the USTC has yet to earn the same level of fame as Peking and Tsinghua University, the reality is that all three institutions are in the same league when it comes to publishing high-quality research.''


*Top 10 Chinese publishing institutions, 2011*
Chinese Academy of Sciences
University of Science and Technology of China
Peking University
Tsinghua University
Hong Kong University of Science and Technology
Xiamen University
Shanghai Jiao Tong University
University of Hong Kong
Nanjing University
BGI Shenzhen"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Holmes

*Euro Zone's private sector declines, China's factories falters*


> LONDON: The shadows being cast over the global economy darkened this month as the euro zone's private sector declined further and China's once-booming factories faltered, business surveys showed on Thursday.
> 
> Worryingly for European policymakers, a downturn that started in smaller euro zone periphery members is now taking root in the core countries of Germany and France, whose tepid combined growth had been keeping the troubled bloc afloat.
> 
> "We are very much in a period of weakening global growth. It doesn't quite feel like 2008 yet but the danger is we could get there quicker than we think," said Peter Dixon at Commerzbank
> 
> The data sent German Bund futures to a record high as investors sought relative safety, and the euro fell to a near two-year low against the dollar.
> 
> The moves were also exacerbated by Wednesday's news that European Union leaders have been advised by senior officials to prepare contingency plans in case Greece quits the single currency - a once seen unthinkable event.
> 
> The euro zone composite PMI, a combination of the services and manufacturing sectors and seen as a guide to growth, fell to 45.9 this month from April's 46.7, its lowest reading since June 2009 and its ninth month below the 50-mark that divides growth from contraction.
> 
> "It clearly indicates that the evaporating sentiment that we have seen in recent weeks as the Greece crisis has intensified is having a big impact on the economy," Dixon said.
> 
> "The concern has to be if this is happening ahead of the event what is going to happen if, or when, the shoe finally drops and we have something like a Greek exit from the euro zone - it doesn't bode well for the economy and does sound as though it is standing on the brink of something nasty."
> 
> Markit, which complies the PMIs, or purchasing managers indexes, said the reading was consistent with gross domestic product, which stagnated in the first quarter, falling by at least 0.5 percent across the region in the current quarter.
> 
> "The flash PMI figures for May look horrible and provide a clear warning that euro zone GDP will almost certainly show a contraction in Q2 after stagnating in Q1," said Martin van Vliet at ING.
> 
> Across the channel, official data showed Britain's economy shrank more than first thought between January and March, after the deepest fall in construction output in three years, while government spending made the biggest contribution to growth.
> 
> Markit will release its first flash PMI for the United States later on Thursday, giving an early indication of the manufacturing sector in the world's biggest economy.
> 
> The U.S. spring home-selling season got off to a strong start in April, with rising sales and prices providing evidence that a housing market recovery was gaining some traction, but a rise in inflation over the past year suggests the Federal Reserve has little firepower left to boost employment.
> 
> CORE CRUMBLES
> 
> PMI data from Germany, Europe's largest economy, showed its manufacturing sector contracted at a far greater pace than was expected, and its service sector saw minimal growth. In neighbouring France, both sectors contracted faster than predicted by most economists.
> 
> German business sentiment also dropped for the first time in seven months in May, the Ifo think tank said, missing even the most conservative forecasts, in a sign that Europe's largest economy is vulnerable to euro zone turmoil despite holding up well until now.
> Euro Zone's private sector declines, China's factories falters - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

sweetgrape said:


> Three Gorges Dam's last generator passes trial
> Three Gorges Dam's last generator passes trial - China.org.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last turbine generator set of China's Three Gorges Dam, the world's largest hydropower project, passed a trial operation on Wednesday in Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> The 72-hour grid-tied trial was a comprehensive test of the No. 27 turbine generator with a full load of 700,000 kw before it goes into production, according to authorities with the Gezhouba Group Mechanical and Electrical Construction Co. Ltd..
> 
> According to the test results, the China-made turbine generator ran steadily, with all major indicators matching or exceeding the standards.
> 
> It is one of six 700,000-kw turbine generators of the dam's underground power plant.
> 
> It is expected that the No. 27 turbine generator will be put into operation as early as by the end of May. Then, all generators of the Three Gorges' power station will come into service.
> 
> The 180-billion-yuan Three Gorges project, which was launched in 1993, will have 32 generators with a combined generating capacity of 22.4 million kw.



Truly Impressive!


----------



## Holmes

*China-Asean ramp up co-operation*



> Foreign investments in the 1980s and 1990s were concentrated in the manufacturing, electronics, petroleum, mining and other heavy industries. Only a small pool of investors would invest in Malaysian properties as most of them preferred investing in the US, Europe, Singapore and Hong Kong.
> 
> The Malaysian government eased restrictions in 2010 and opened up various professional industries that were designed to further boost investor confidence. The opening up of the market also shows that the Malaysian market is matured and ready to take on the global arena and this would help further boost demand.
> 
> In contrast to Malaysias easing of the market, China is increasingly tightening its control on the property market by introducing a series of restrictive policies. Gavin Tee, President and Founder of Swhengtee International Real Estate Investors Club believes that the Chinese government would do well to increase the level of education and understanding amongst its people to prevent over-heating of the economy.
> 
> After all, China is a big country and there are many opportunities for sustainable growth. The key is to educate investors to invest sensibly instead of blindly following the trend. The recent series of policies would only work temporarily to cool the market.
> 
> Building Bilateral Ties: China began to take a significant role in the world economy from the 1980s and has averaged some 10 per cent annual growth for the past three decades. Needless to say, this stellar growth has been a strong draw factor for investors from around the world. The advantages of China are many, its strong economy and large population lend themselves naturally to high demand.
> 
> Various quarters have voiced concerns that China is growing at an alarming rate and many of the building blocks of a society have not been firmly established. This has left a big gap in its growth and this would require a massive overhaul to improve upon the system.
> 
> On the other hand, would-be investors continue to be attracted to the China market as the republics leaders have taken a proactive role in promoting the country as an attractive investment destination.
> 
> China is also increasingly turning its efforts towards co-operation with the Asean region and Chinese President Hu Jintao has earmarked Guangxi as the frontier province in the China-Asean Free Trade Area. The aim is to turn the new
> 
> FTA into a regional centre for logistics, trade, manufacturing, and information exchange between China and Asean. The framework was laid down a decade ago and is expected to become the biggest FTA with the largest population in the developing world.
> 
> Also on the horizon is the China South City Nanning that is to become a trade and logistic platform to foster links between China and Asean. This development is planned as a large scale integrated and multi-functional industrial material and commodities trade centre that will become the platform for trade, exhibition, information exchange, warehousing, distribution, and other supporting services.
> 
> This new FTA will cover sectors including light sectors such as textile and clothing, to heavy industries such as tools and mechanical parts, and the free trade status would foster greater trade between China and Asean.
> 
> South City Shenzhen is another significant large scale integrated development to link China with the rest of the world. Shenzhen has long been one of the major gateways linking China to the external markets and its development took off earlier than some of the other provinces. Its strategic location and transport links make it one of the busiest trading cities in China. Its close proximity to the Kwai Tsing Container Terminal in Hong Kong (the worlds second busiest
> container port) stands Shenzhen in good stead as an international port.
> 
> The significance of Chinas role in the world economy cannot be overstated and herein lies its greatest appeal. The country has been actively exploring co-operative opportunities with Asean and Malaysians have flocked to China to invest over the years.
> 
> Private sector initiatives: SP Setia, for example, has been busy exploring China opportunities and has entered into a joint venture with Qinzhou Jingu
> 
> Investment Co Ltd to develop its RM2.6 billion Qinzhou Industrial Park. SP Setia holds 45 per cent equity in the joint venture company and this outing would significantly boost SP Setias presence in the Peoples Republic.
> 
> Mah Sing Group has also bolstered its presence in China with its new office in Shanghai. The new representative office is established to turn the strong interest amongst Chinese investors in Malaysian properties into real investments.
> 
> However, the same cannot be said for Chinas investment in Malaysia, in particular the property market. The Malaysian government has yet to focus on attracting more Chinese investors into the country and the task has so far fallen on the private sector players who have been actively addressing the issue.
> 
> Emerging markets for the greater part of the past two to three decades were not high on China investors radar, but that has changed with the Chinese government going full swing in promoting a relationship with Asean and it is now a good chance for Malaysia to actively promote itself as an investment destination.
> 
> The increasing investment from Chinese investors into the Malaysian property market will benefit the Malaysian property market as a whole.
> 
> The strong demand generated will ensure a healthy growth in the property market, but more importantly, a multiplier effect in the entire economy.
> 
> Investors will help increase the rate of growth in other areas such as tourism, manufacturing, retail, education, and more, and it is up to the private sector and the government to work towards increasing the demand for local properties as well as to further promote the MM2H (Malaysia My Second Home) programme.


China-Asean ramp up co-operation - RED - New Straits Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

The beautiful sight of Xisha! And even brighter economic future!!











Great for tourism!!






BEIJING, May 11 (Xinhuanet) -- The Xisha Islands in the South China Sea may open to tourists this year, officials said.

Located 330 kilometers southeast of South China's Hainan province, the Xisha Islands are one of four big island groups in the South China Sea, together with the Dongsha, Nansha and Zhongsha islands.

Tourists will be able to visit the islands mainly on cruise ships while some can travel by air, Feng Wenhai, an official in charge of the Zhongsha, Nansha and Xisha islands' affairs under Hainan provincial government, was quoted by Xinhua News Agency as saying.

"They will eat or sleep on the cruise ships, instead of on the islands Tourists can leave only footprints on the Xisha Islands," he said.

Planning is under way to estimate the islands' capacity for handling tourists and draft regulations for protection of the islands' environment, he said.

Calls to Feng's office on Wednesday afternoon went unanswered.

The arrangement is due to the islands' limited capacity.

Cai Damao, who works on Yongxing Island, one of the Xisha Islands, told China Daily that the Xisha Islands have to rely on supply boats to transport drinking water from Hainan Island to the Xisha Islands, and use electricity produced by diesel generators.

But islanders like him welcomed tourists, because "facilities on the islands could be further improved and benefit us, too," said Cai, adding that a wharf for cruise ships to dock on Yongxing Island is under construction.

Changes have been great in the past decade, said Cai, who moved from Hainan Island to Yongxing Island 10 years ago with some co-workers.

Cai takes care of vegetable and poultry for the army on the island. "The island now has a supermarket, two guesthouses, a few restaurants and even an Internet cafe," he said.

"Vegetables are grown in agricultural sheds that have automatic water spray Things are much easier than before," he said.

Though the Xisha Islands are regarded as the frontier and not suitable for developing tourism, some individual tourists still made their way to the islands to fish or visit family.

Earlier news reports said a four-day and three-night tour to the Xisha Islands by a supply boat costs 5,500 yuan ($870) per person.

Insiders said that Hainan province has been pushing to exploit the Xisha Islands' tourism resources since the 1990s, but has made no progress in the field.

With the complications of the situation in the South China Sea, the proposal looks more hopeful than before.

Tan Li, deputy governor of Hainan province, told a provincial tourism industry's meeting on April 24 that tours to the Xisha Islands must be opened this year.

Some netizens expressed interest in visiting the islands on Wednesday, saying the islands could rival Phuket Island in Thailand or other tropical islands.

Cai Ying, the daughter of Cai Damao, who works in Haikou, capital of Hainan, and has visited Yongxing Island, believes that the Xisha Islands will make a great tourist attraction.

"It's very quiet on Yongxing Island. The dazzlingly blue sea and sky really took my breath away," she said.

"Though it is hot all year-round, the breeze in the evening cools the air, and it is really a joy to circle around the island in a two hours' walk," she said.

The Xisha Islands boast more than 40 different kinds of birds, experts said. "Some of them you cannot find in other places," said Ouyang Jie, who visited the islands a few years ago.

(Source: China Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*High-Speed Data Link Made from Laser Pointers Works Where Wi-Fi Won't*
.




.*High Speed Optical Networks from Laser Pointers Netweb via Wikimedia*
.
Wi-Fi isnt always practical--in places like hospitals or labs, for instance, where radio transmitters are prohibited--and physical USB cables can be slow and cumbersome as well. So engineers at *National Taipei University of Technology* have built a low-cost, easy to implement optical setup that can beam data across rooms twice as fast as USB 2.0 technology using conventional laser pointers.
The simple setup costs only about* $600 to build and employs the green and red laser pointers typical to the conference room presentation.* By replacing the batteries in the lasers with a power sources that can switch them on and off rapidly--500 million times per second rapidly--a two-laser rig can beam a billion bits per second across roughly 30 feet (that was the distance in a recent demo, anyhow) wiht an error rate of less than one bit per billion, New Scientist reports.
Combined, the signals roughly *double the data rate of USB 2.0 or Wi-Fi, and could link together systems in portable labs or medical centers, or simply make it easier to set up networks in places where radio signals might interfere with other equipment*. Atmospheric interference make the system unfeasible for long distance, outdoor deployment, but for node to node data-swapping *a $600 high-speed, through-the-air optical setup could come in handy.*
.
High-Speed Data Link Made from Laser Pointers Works Where Wi-Fi Won't | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*The Eye Book - The wearable computer*
.




.




.




.
I am still looking for more company detail and specifications of this product. If you have it, please post it.
.

More amazing products (including a video of Eye-book) are exhibited at the 15th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in this
thread:
.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/182758-eye-book-air-powered-coach-mini-nuclear-reactor-unmanned-motor-boat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

shuttler said:


> *The Eye Book - The wearable computer*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I am still looking for more company detail and specifications of this product. If you have it, please post it.
> .
> 
> More amazing products (including a video of Eye-book) are exhibited at the 15th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in this
> thread:
> .
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/182758-eye-book-air-powered-coach-mini-nuclear-reactor-unmanned-motor-boat.html



The world&#8217;s first true 3D civilian wearable computer Eyetop has been exposed
Battery News » The world&#8217;s first true 3D civilian wearable computer Eyetop has been exposed




May 18 news, recently an independent R & D company in China has developed a wearable computer: Eyetop which collected fifth-generation wearable computer display screen and a new generation of human-computer interaction technology, not only to create a precedent for civil wearable computer, but also has a leading position in the international area.

The wearable computer is a new concept of personal mobile computing systems, which is the inevitable product of the computer should be people-oriented concept, it frees up computer space bound currently in the United States, Canada, Germany, Britain, Australia, Israel and Japan and other countries has been rapid development.





According to the Austrian, the wearable computer due to its high-end and the high cost of the past used for military, space exploration and other specific areas. Now, Eyetop to break the convention and wearable computer from military to civilian use, making everyone can be confused with life, enjoy the convenience and a better experience of technology.

Eyetop wearable computers has been through a lot of scientific research, and have already passed the certification of CQC organization category is confirmed as China&#8217;s first civilian wearable computer to fill domestic wearable the computer field blank. It consists of a host of fashion glasses shape, multi-function mouse, wireless folding keyboard, system integrators, computer, 3G, Internet, optics, micro displays, ergonomics and other areas of advanced scientific and technological achievements support wifi/3G wireless Internet access, 3D video and picture playback, online movie viewing, e-book browsing, cloud applications, and other functions within its host 0.5 inches AMOLED display more cutting-edge technology nature, through the adjustment of the optical system can be magical to produce two meters away to watch the 55 inch big screen effect, a clear picture, bright colors, to create a wonderful immersive experience.




[ Thank shuttler for telling us the info]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China Conquers the Desert*

Efforts to combat desertification pay off - Xinhua | English.news.cn





Workers spray pesticide on trees in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 25, 2012. About 90 percent of the lands of Golmud City, or 3.7 million hectares, are deserts. Local people have planted more than 6,000 hectares of trees since 1954 to combat desertification and have gained certain achievements. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)





A drip irrigation equipment is used to water a windbreak forest in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 25, 2012. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)





A worker takes care of poplar saplings in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 27, 2012. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)





Workers take care of poplar saplings in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 27, 2012. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)





A forest ranger works in a windbreak forest in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 25, 2012. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)





Photo taken on May 26, 2012 shows a poplar forest in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZABASHO

(Financial Times) -- With dark clouds gathering over the Chinese economy, the government has started to talk about the importance of supporting growth and speculation is mounting about what actions it will take.

Some analysts predict that it will dust off its 2008 playbook and announce a large-scale stimulus package. But others say this is unlikely because Beijing is both less perturbed by the current slowdown and more wary of the dangers of another spending spree.

Here is a look at China's policy options, with an assessment of their likelihood.

*1. Stick to the original plan*


Concerns about fallout from a shaky domestic property market and Europe's debt woes are hardly new in China. These concerns have been around for nearly a year, during which time officials have been very cautious in loosening monetary policy and increasing fiscal spending.

Beijing has cut the portion of deposits that banks must hold in reserve twice since November, injecting more cash into the economy. It also has stepped up efforts to construct 36m units of affordable housing by 2015, a big investment programme. On the currency front, it has let the renminbi fall a touch against the dollar this year to aid struggling exporters.

At the same time, the government has started to implement longer-term tax and financial sector reforms that are part of its strategy for shifting the economy away from a reliance on investment towards consumption.

Until recently, Beijing was content to continue down this gradualist path. The economy has clearly slowed, but at 8.1 per cent annual growth in the first quarter, it has hardly collapsed. Importantly, unlike 2008 when 20m blue-collar workers lost their jobs virtually overnight, there are few signs of labour market distress.

Without a more serious plunge in domestic economic growth or a crisis in Europe, the original plan -- gradual monetary easing, some additional fiscal spending, especially on affordable homes, plus longer-term structural reforms -- still looks compelling.

"For Beijing, the first thing it should do is to seriously deliver what it has scheduled for 2012 instead of rushing to announce any new massive stimulus plans," says Lu Ting, an economist with Bank of America Merrill Lynch.

*2. Stimulus-lite*

Confidence in the strength of the Chinese economy has wobbled over the past few weeks. April data, from power output to bank lending, were disappointing and indicated that the economic slowdown, far from abating, was worsening. One month does not make a trend, but the government appears to be taking out insurance against the signs of trouble.

Premier Wen Jiabao said last week that the government should "give more priority to maintaining growth", a comment that was seen as the starting gun for bolder fiscal spending plans. There has been a flurry of headlines in recent days in official media about investment projects, from airport expansions to new steel plants, which have been approved by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), a powerful central planning agency.

The government has also unveiled or is set to unveil a number of small measures to encourage consumption, including subsidies for energy efficient appliances and another cash-for-clunkers car initiative.

However, in contrast to 2008, the government has played down expectations about the size of the potential stimulus -- and even denied that there is really any stimulus in the works at all.

The Guangming Daily, a newspaper published by the Communist party, said this week: "Even if the NDRC is busier than usual, this does not mean there is a new economic stimulus plan."

In this scenario there would be no official "stimulus package", and no significant easing of monetary policy or property market restrictions.

Instead the government would rely on economic "fine-tuning", such as accelerated investments and consumer subsidies, in order to provide a clear boost to growth.

"All these signs indicate to us that a new round of fiscal stimulus has started, although its scale remains to be seen, and is not likely to be comparable with the 'shock and awe' stimulus in 2008-09," says Liu Na with CNC Asset Management.

*3. Re-run of 2008*

The 2008-09 stimulus -- about 10 per cent of GDP at Rmb4tn ($630bn) -- left China with a double mess of soaring debt levels and stubbornly high inflation that the government spent much of last year trying to clean up. This experience has made Beijing extremely hesitant to crank up another big stimulus.

But such reluctance would easily dissipate if the growth downturn becomes much more severe. China International Capital Corp, a top domestic investment bank, warned last week that the economy could slow to 6.4 per cent this year without policy stimulus, well below the 7-8 per cent level that Beijing believes is necessary to create enough jobs for new entrants into the labour force.

So some analysts are beginning to discuss the potential for a replay of the 2008 "big bang" spending programme, albeit with some modifications. This time around, investment might be directed towards power production, clean energy, and water infrastructure rather than transport networks, as was the case in 2008.

Dong Tao, an economist with Credit Suisse, said the headline figure could be as much as Rmb2tn, half as much as three years ago but much bigger than anything that has been officially mentioned this time around.

Beyond fiscal stimulus, the government has other big levers within its grasp. In 2008 it aggressively cut interest rates and also sharply reversed course on its tight property policy. These moves were integral to the Chinese recovery in 2009, but they also fuelled a surge in housing prices.

Similar moves would again be powerful -- if potentially dangerous -- medicine for the Chinese economy. Some economists think it's too early for such a strong prescription.

"We do not currently look for interest rate cuts or explicit central government loosening of real estate policy, but these will come in the third quarter if the economy is not responding," Standard Chartered economists wrote in a note.

China weighs stimulus options to spur growth - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Martian2 said:


> *China Conquers the Desert*


.
There are many more unsung heroes in China than we know. 

Here is a great man, LIN Beishui who, singlehandedly turns the once barren and deserted Crocodile Island near Xiamen into an oasis of trees and mangroves in 21 years! With the help of his son, he further develops the place into an eco-tourists destination.
.
[]?? ???(20120422)_?_??
.
More audacious stories of our unsung heroes to come. Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

==replied to wrong thread, mods please delete, thanks==


----------



## oct605032048

*China is the only major country in the world that has an increasing forest coverage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China scientists set sail for record 7,000-meter sea dive*
.
(Xinhua) 08:39, June 01, 2012 
.
.

















.
.

BEIJING, May 29 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists will attempt the world's deepest manned submersible dive by going 7,000 meters under the surface of the Pacific Ocean between mid-June and early July, according to the mission's leader.

An oceanographic ship carrying nearly 100 scientists and other staff is currently en route to the eastern Chinese city of Jiangyin from the port city of Qingdao.

After reaching Jiangyin, the Jiaolong, a manned submersible, is expected to leave for the Mariana Trench on June 3, said Liu Xincheng, deputy director of the Beihai branch of the State Oceanic Administration.

The vessel will return to Qingdao in mid-July.

The Jiaolong, named after a mythical sea dragon, is the world's first manned submersible designed to reach depths of 7,000 meters below sea level.

The submersible succeeded in diving 5,188 meters below sea level in the Pacific Ocean last summer, enabling China to conduct scientific surveys in 70 percent of the world's seabed areas.

However, diving for an additional 1,800 meters will put the submersible's ability to resist pressure to the test.

A roundtrip drive, including seabed operations, will take more than 10 hours, said diver Tang Jialing.

After reaching a depth of 7,000 meters, divers will test the submersible's functionality, conduct scientific research and take seabed samples.

China's deep-sea diving program is open, meaning that foreign scientists are welcome to make dives in the Jiaolong as well, Liu said. 

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/202936/7833203.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

China scientists find ways to clean polluted soil

There are ways to clean heavy-metal-polluted soil, according scientists that attended a two-day forum in Beijing that ended Thursday.

A total of 300 soil scientists and ecology experts attended the 2012 Forum on Heavy Metal Soil Remediation and Ecological Restoration.

Chen Tongbin, researcher with Institute of Geographic Sciences and Natural Resources research under Chinese Academy of Sciences told Xinhua, "Heavy metals, different from organic pollutants, are non-biodegradable and can't be separated from the polluted soil."

"They can cause serious pollution to farmland and drinking water."

Chen's team is running a project to clean polluted soil in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region by using the Chinese fern, Pteris vittata L that has a strong capacity to extract arsenic from the soil.

They also cultivated a dozen more pollution-extracting plants, called "hyper-accumulators" that can ensure "soil recovery with lower costs and lower risks of secondary pollution," said Chen.

By inter-cropping with sugarcane and mulberry, Chen said his solution could bring a certain degree of profits for farmers.

Researchers from South China University of Technology have found new applications for maize straw aside from using it to make biomass energy.

"Agricultural castoff, like stalks, have many pores. It can be used to effectively absorb soil cadmium after modification," said Yang Chen, associate professor of environment sciences.

However, Wang Qi, a solid waste specialist from China Research Academy of Environmental Sciences, said the heavy metal cleansing was a systematic project, requiring a combination of technologies covering all industry process.

"A single technology can be promising, but the after-treatment is always neglected by enterprises. The material absorbed with heavy metals tend to be simply buried, causing some potential risks," said Wang.

Chen's brake fern project has taken heavy metals recovery into account. "The fern reaped are to be incinerated to solidify the arsenic that can be recycled into industrial materials," Chen said.

China's 12th Five-Year Plan on environmental protection has urged efforts to carry out the cleansing of heavy-metal-polluted soil.

"The growing public awareness and the national policy over heavy metals could also bring a considerable market potential in soil repair," Chen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*China, Japan begin direct currency trading*
SHANGHAI -- China and Japan started direct currency trading on Friday as Beijing marked another stage on its journey to foster the yuan's use internationally in line with its growing economic clout.

Market participants can now swap Japanese yen for Chinese yuan without having to use the U.S. dollar as an intermediary currency, making foreign trade settlement more convenient and cutting transaction costs.

The move comes as China, the world's second-largest economy just ahead of Japan, gradually moves to make the yuan freely convertible with an eye towards rivaling the mighty dollar, analysts said.

China maintains a tight grip on its currency, which is not convertible on the capital account, over fears that speculative flows could hurt its economy. That policy has long fostered trade tensions with the United States.

Yuan-yen direct trading is just a small step toward making the yuan a reserve currency, but what's foremost is whether China can carry out future reforms, Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist of Nomura Securities, told AFP.

The move may be another step toward free convertibility of the currency, but from a long-term perspective, China has a long way to go, he said.

On China's national foreign exchange market, the yuan weakened against the yen on the first day of trading under the new practice, due to the Japanese currency's overnight gains against the dollar, dealers said.

Trading has been active this morning and demand for yen is mostly from China-based Japanese companies, a dealer at a foreign bank in Shanghai told Dow Jones Newswires.

The yuan ended at 8.1298 to 100 yen, weakening from Thursday's close of 8.0737, according to the Shanghai-based China Foreign Exchange Trade System, the market operator.

British banking giant HSBC, one of the newly appointed market makers in China, said the launch of direct trading will help build a benchmark for non-dollar transactions.

It is also a significant step forward in the internationalization of China's currency, supporting the growing demand for yuan payment and settlement globally, David Liao, managing director of global markets for HSBC China, said in a statement.

The Chinese currency will be allowed to fluctuate within a 3 percent band above or below a daily mid-point, according to media reports. China has not publicly announced the trading band.

Earlier on Friday, China set that central parity rate at 8.0686 yuan to 100 yen, weakening from 8.0293 on Thursday.

But for the first time, China determined the rate based on an average directly from market makers, instead of using the U.S. dollar as a base, the market operator said in a statement before trading began.

Just last month, China made another move toward liberalization, allowing the yuan to trade against the dollar in a wider 1-percent band on both sides of the mid-point, double the previous 0.5 percent.

China's tightly controlled forex regime is a long-running source of friction with the United States, which accuses Beijing of artificially undervaluing the yuan to boost exports, and which wants more flexibility.

The yuan trades freely offshore, so China's trading-band restriction will not apply in dealings on Tokyo's foreign exchange market.

Rates in the Chinese and Japanese markets could be different at the outset but are likely to converge very quickly, traders in Tokyo said.

China overtook Japan to become the world's second-largest economy in 2010, and the neighbors are forging closer business ties despite frequent diplomatic spats over territorial claims and lingering historical animosities.

China is Japan's largest trading partner, but about 60 percent of their mutual trade is denominated in U.S. dollars.

The forex launch will save about US$3 billion in annual costs tied to using the dollar in trade transactions, Chinese state media have reported. 
China, Japan begin direct currency trading - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Making sense of IMF GDP data*






U.S. GDP for 2011 is based on economic growth rate and inflation.

Five months have passed for the year 2012. This year is special, because Chinese nominal GDP will exceed 50% of U.S. GDP. We are about to cross the halfway mark as Chinese GDP closes in on U.S. GDP.

I was looking at the IMF data and I want to try and explain the GDP numbers for the United States and China.

I think it was ChineseTiger1986 who complained that the IMF data was incorrect, because the U.S. economy did not grow 4% between 2010 and 2011. I found his insight intriguing and I've been thinking about the issue.

My conclusion is that the IMF data for the U.S. is correct. *U.S. GDP is determined by two factors: actual economic growth and the inflation rate.* If you assume approximately 3% actual economic growth and 1% inflation then the IMF data for the U.S. looks about right.

*For China, its nominal GDP is determined by three factors: actual economic growth, inflation rate, and currency exchange rate.* If Chinese inflation is low, the market will reward China with a stronger currency. If Chinese inflation is too high, the market will punish China with a weaker currency.

Similarly, if Chinese economic growth is stronger than the U.S. then the Chinese currency will probably grow stronger. If Chinese economic growth is weaker than the U.S. then the Chinese currency will probably grow weaker.

By the way, ignore the IMF projections for Indian GDP. The Indian Rupee has fallen off a cliff and its nominal GDP has shrunk dramatically.

To show you that I'm not picking on the Indians, I will warn you that Turkey's currency has also fallen off a cliff. You should ignore IMF projections for Turkey's GDP as well. Both India and Turkey are running massive trade deficits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

US can still grow 1 trillion annually starting in 2015, IMF must live in a parellel universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*China is the world's largest producer and consumer of machine tools*





*By far, China is the world's largest producer of machine tools at $28 billion in 2011.*





*You know how the U.S. likes to brag it spends more on its military than the next 10 countries combined? Well, China consumes more machine tools than the next 15 countries combined! Take that ole U.S. of A.!*

Reference: 2012 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Producers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharki

My question: How much is minimum revenue in China?


----------



## oct605032048

Sharki said:


> My question: How much is minimum revenue from China?



Define &#8220;minimum revenue from&#8221;.


----------



## Sharki

oct605032048 said:


> Define minimum revenue from.


 

Minimum wages per month in China.


----------



## Martian2

Sharki said:


> Minimum wages per month in China.



Why do you want to know? Are you planning to apply for a job in China? Tell me which city and I'll tell you the minimum wage.


----------



## Sharki

Martian2 said:


> Why do you want to know? Are you planning to apply for a job in China? Tell me which city and I'll tell you the minimum wage.



Hong Kong and Shanghai..


----------



## Martian2

Sharki said:


> Hong Kong and Shanghai..



You do realize that you could have Googled the answers in ten seconds? I thought you wanted to ask about a less-well-known Chinese city where data is difficult to find.

For everyone else, please read my post (see below) on China's unbeatable machine tool production and consumption.

----------

Shanghai raises minimum wage standard - China.org.cn

"Shanghai announced Wednesday it would raise minimum wages by up to 14 percent from April 1 to help low-income families keep up with surging prices.

The hike would bring the *minimum monthly wage in the city to 1,280 yuan (194 U.S. dollars)* from the current 1,120 yuan, the city's government said at a press conference.

It is the 18th adjustment since 1993 when Shanghai established the minimum wage mechanism."

----------

Minimum wage enforced in Hong Kong

"May 1, 2011 &#8211; *Hong Kong's minimum wage is raised to 28 Hong Kong dollars (3.6 U.S. dollars) per hour* as a new wage ordinance takes effect from Sunday."

----------

*China is the world's largest producer and consumer of machine tools*





*By far, China is the world's largest producer of machine tools at $28 billion in 2011.*





*You know how the U.S. likes to brag it spends more on its military than the next 10 countries combined? Well, China consumes more machine tools than the next 15 countries combined! Take that ole U.S. of A.!*

Reference: 2012 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Producers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

This is a mining excavator...*2000 ton.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

oct605032048 said:


> This is a mining excavator...*2000 ton.*



















People watch an operation demonstration of the WK-75 mining excavator produced by the Taiyuan Heavy Machinery Group Co., Ltd in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, June 5, 2012. The large equipment, about 37.5 meters in length, 17.3 meters in width and 2,000 tons in weight, is the largest mining excavator in the world. It is capable of digging five million tons of coal in a single month. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)
One of world's largest excavators produced in north China - Xinhua | English.news.cn
A leading manufacturer in north China's coal-rich Shanxi province said Tuesday that it has produced one of the world's largest excavators.

The WK-75 mining excavator, which stands 23.5 meters tall and weighs 2,000 tonnes, can dig up to 12,000 tonnes of coal hourly, said Wang Chuangmin, president of Taiyuan Heavy Machinery Group Co., Ltd.

The machine covers an area the size of a basketball court, Wang said, adding that the excavator is equipped with the world's most advanced electronics and monitoring systems.

Established in 1950, Taiyuan Heavy Machinery Group Co., Ltd. has a 92 percent share of the country's mining excavator market. It has sold products in several resource-rich countries, including Russia, Peru, India, South Africa and Mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

*May import and export value of $ 343.58 billion, both record monthly high*

5½?3435.8? ??¶¸_????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Korean said:


> According to CCP, the Chinese economy is growing a trillion a year when the auto sales are down, and steel, concrete, and coal output is flat.
> 
> It is time for people to realize that the Chinese government published figures are all BS.



*Chinese efficiency improvements generate a massive jump in economic productivity*

What about all those dams, railroads, airports, nuclear power plants, high rises, subways, highways, etc. being built? Also, what about the growth in China's service sector? How about the 7% increase in total exports year-to-date over last year? What about the growth in China's electronics and semiconductor sectors? Lenovo is having record sales and profits.

What about the return on investment from China's massive $3 trillion in forex reserves?

What about the increase in efficiency in China's economy from phasing out inefficient coal-fired plants (e.g. 25% efficient) and replacing them with modern ultra-supercritical coal-fired plants (e.g. 44% efficient)? Coal consumption may be flat, but energy-extracted efficiency is taking a massive jump.

The Chinese government continuously mandates stricter fuel efficiency for cars. With the same amount of fuel, more car mileage is achieved. Hence, economic productivity has increased.

The same point can be made for insulating buildings. Also, the Chinese government has mandated the use of energy-efficient LED light bulbs and phasing out inefficient incandescent bulbs. Same energy, but more output due to increase in efficiency.

New bridges are being built, such as the one that directly connects Shanghai to Ningbo (see citation below). The transportation time has been cut dramatically and efficiency has been significantly increased in the reduced consumption of gas.

Do they count in your definition for an economy?

Why the selective anti-China propaganda?

----------

Hangzhou Bay Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The bridge shortened the highway travel distance between Ningbo and Shanghai from 400 km (249 mi) to 280 km (174 mi) and reduced travel time from 4 to 2.5 hours.[3]"

[Note: I just wanted to save a copy of my answer for future reference.]

----------

I should have added two other prominent examples. As the rail passenger traffic is moved onto China's High Speed Rail (HSR), the older railway system has become a dedicated freight network. China's freight transportation system has become a single-purpose ultra-efficient system to move goods.

Also, the installation and completion of Ultra-High Voltage (UHV) transmission lines have eliminated the cumbersome need to move millions of tons of coal. Instead, the coal can be burned near the source of production and the electricity is efficiently transmitted across new Chinese UHV lines.

The recurrent theme is that new technology can bring dramatic jumps in efficiency. Therefore, China can use the same amount of energy and yet, there is a massive jump in economic productivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*China growth could fall below 7.0% in Q2: report*


> SHANGHAI - China's economic growth could fall below 7.0 per cent in the second quarter, state media on Wednesday quoted an economist at an influential government-linked think-tank as saying.
> 
> "If June economic statistics do not show an improvement, second quarter GDP growth perhaps will fall to below 7.0 per cent," vice-chairman of the China Centre for International Economic Exchanges, Zheng Xinli, told the overseas edition of the People's Daily newspaper.
> 
> The research institute is supervised by the National Development and Reform Commission, the government's top planner.
> 
> China's gross domestic product (GDP) grew an annual 8.1 per cent in the first quarter of 2012 -- its slowest pace in nearly three years.
> 
> The government has reduced its economic growth target for this year to just 7.5 per cent, down from growth of 9.2 per cent last year and 10.4 per cent in 2010.
> 
> China has just released economic data for May which provided further evidence of a slowdown in the world's second-largest economy.
> 
> Industrial output grew at a slower-than-expected 9.6 per cent year-on-year in May, a faster clip than the previous month but still near three-year lows, the data showed.
> 
> Zheng, who is former deputy director of the Policy Research Office of the Communist Party's powerful Central Committee, said China's GDP growth is typically three to five percentage points below industrial production.
> 
> China is already seeking to boost economic growth, cutting reserve requirements for banks three times since December and slashing interest rates just last week.
> 
> The government is also boosting bank lending and encouraging domestic consumption through favourable polices for selected sectors, amid weak exports to key markets like the United States and Europe.
> 
> In May, the World Bank forecast China's economy will expand 8.2 per cent in 2012 but it warned policymakers must prevent an excessively abrupt slowdown.


China growth could fall below 7.0% in Q2 report - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*Exports in China double market expectations*

The yuan strengthened after China&#8217;s exports grew last month at more than double the pace analysts estimated and Spain sought a bailout for its banks, helping address Europe&#8217;s debt crisis.

Overseas sales rose 15.3 percent from a year earlier, more than triple April&#8217;s 4.9 percent gain and exceeding all 29 estimates in a Bloomberg survey, data showed yesterday. Inflation eased to a two-year low of 3 percent, coming in below the official 4 percent target for a fourth month, the government reported June 9. Spain asked euro-region governments over the weekend for as much as 100 billion euros ($126 billion) to help shore up its banking system.


The yuan rose 0.05 percent to 6.3671 per dollar as of 10:14 a.m. in Shanghai, according to the China Foreign Exchange Trade System. Photographer: Jerome Favre/Bloomberg

&#8220;As inflation eases, China has more room to stimulate domestic demand,&#8221; said Stella Lee, president of Success Futures & Foreign Exchange Ltd. in Hong Kong. &#8220;Export growth is a positive surprise, while Spain&#8217;s bailout gives investors hope that global governments are working together to tackle problems.&#8221;

Yuan Advances on Export Growth Beating Estimates, Spain Bailout - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Graphical depictions of China's GDP in 2011 and 2012*






Last year in 2011, China's GDP pushed past the $7 trillion mark.

----------





This year in 2012, China's GDP should hit the $8 trillion mark.

Source: The new global economy - CNNMoney

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I think China's GDP should hit 8.5 trillion this year, and 8 trillion is a really conservative one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

USA 15.6 trillion for 2012 is too optimistic. It shall be same or 15.2 trillion only....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Century

The final NOMINAL GDP number depends on 1) real GDP growth 2) inflation 3) exchange rate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

Having a big economy is useless unless your GDP / capita is high too. When China's GDP / capita gets to 50% of USA's, then China will really come into its own as a middle-income developed country. That is 10-15 years away still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Holmes

*China home prices dip for 8th straight month*
BEIJING -- China's home prices dipped for the eighth-straight month in May but the pace of decline eased, fanning talk that the market may be bottoming out and that recent monetary stimulus could set the stage for a rebound.

Home prices in the world's second-largest economy have fallen month-on-month since October, after China tightened policy more than two years ago to take the steam out of sizzling home prices.

Still, Beijing reaffirmed hours after the data it would keep property tightening measures in place, concerned that inflationary pressures are still a problem even as the broader economy slows.

Prices have declined but the cumulative drop is still mild, analysts say, keeping home prices near record highs and out of reach for the majority of China's burgeoning middle class. If Beijing moves to loosen restrictions now, it may mean the economy is slowing faster than expected.

Housing prices are stabilizing or approaching the bottom, said He Yifeng, economist at Hongyuan Securities in Beijing. But we still cannot see any signs of rebounding.

Average new home prices fell 0.1 percent in May from a month earlier, narrowing from April's fall of 0.3 percent, according to Reuters calculations based on home price data in 70 cities published by the National Bureau of Statistics on Monday.

Only 40 cities saw new home prices fall in May from April, as compared with 43 in April, 46 in March and 52  the most so far  in December.

The set of year-on-year data told a different story, showing the average new home prices dropped 1.5 percent in May. That marked the third-straight month of decline, and compared with April's fall of 1.2 percent and March's dip of 0.7 percent.

A total of 54 cities suffered year-on-year home price declines in May, by as deep as 14.2 percent in Wenzhou, an eastern city seriously hit by private business failures in recent months due to external headwinds.

After the housing data, Chinese property shares reversed earlier losses, while Chinese developers listed in Hong Kong jumped.

Panic Again

The People's Daily, the mouthpiece of China's ruling Communist Party, said in an analytical report on Monday that many home buyers worry about a rebound in property prices, as China has relaxed monetary policies, which changed market sentiment and boosted property sales since March.

It seems home prices and tightening policies have reached their bottom so quite a few home buyers are starting to panic again, it said.

China home prices dip for 8th straight month - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese exports are SIX times larger than India's. Representative of relative economic size.*





Chinese exports at $1.898 trillion were over six times larger than Indian $0.298 trillion exports. We can expect China's overall economy to be six times larger than India's.

Criteria for benchmark selection is as follows.

1. Benchmark has to be in the trillions of dollars to reflect massive share of overall economy.

2. Customs data involves two countries and cannot be faked.

3. The CIA Factbook is a neutral source (or actually biased against China) and the information is reliable.

----------

In conclusion, using the objective measure of exports as a reasonable trillion-dollar proxy, we expect the overall Chinese economy to be six times larger than the Indian economy. This matches the CURRENT exchange-rate GDP for 2011.

China has a $7.3 trillion GDP. India has a $1.35 trillion GDP (or 77 trillion Rupees / 57 Rupees per U.S. dollar).

At current exchange rates, China's GDP is 5.4 times larger than Indian GDP.

Reference: CIA - The World Factbook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

China makes super kitchen Hood with cleaning efficiency up to 97%
China makes super kitchen Hood with cleaning efficiency up to 97% | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-06-25 &#8212; An efficient centrifugal rotary filter fumes purification technology is efficient and accurate interception of cooking fumes and convenient curb catering soot pollution. Detected by the national inspection agency, the use of the technology products enable the fume purification efficiency of 97% or more. Recently, this new technology developed by the Wuhan Innovation and Environmental Protection Engineering Co., Ltd. by the expert council of the China Environmental Protection Industry Association.

Because of the cultural specificity of the traditional Chinese diet, fried, fried, fried, grilled foods more, causing serious smoke pollution problem. According to the College of Environmental Sciences, Tsinghua University Professor Ma Yongliang, soot contains a variety of mutagens, carcinogens, cooking smoke and lung cancer and other respiratory Diet fume emission is also the urban atmospheric particulate matter is one of the important source of organic components in fine particulate matter and volatile organic contaminants (VOCs).

According to an expert appraisal analysis, high efficiency centrifugal rotary filter fumes purification technologies and products take the dynamic mechanical shielding physical centrifugal Removal, oil particles and soot particles in the fumes from the gas block to change direction through impact, by centrifugal force into the lead tank , into the oil collecting box, the whole process for mechanical and physical process. Body resistance is small, compared with traditional products to save energy. Complete oil and gas separation system air inlet in the hoods, hoods smoke pipe two years need only maintenance cleaning, cleaning costs greatly reduce maintenance. Its products can be used for both food and beverage companies and the average family.

It is understood that the traditional home hood comes from Europe and the United States, using a strainer or filter plate design is not suitable for the cooking habits of the Chinese people. At present, the purification of the state departments of home hood there is no clearly defined. But the industry estimates, based on the principle of the purification rate is mostly no more than 50%.

Test report issued by the Beijing Central Research Central, can environmental technology testing center, and rated air flow, 80% air volume and 120% air flow, the purification efficiency of centrifugal rotary filter fumes from cleaning products can be up to 97%. This &#8220;super-hood&#8221; in the Central China Normal University, Huazhong Agricultural University canteens and hotels and residential area in the successful application of good response.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzkilo

India defense said:


> Sorry looser...fake data....


yea yea , everything of China is fake. China is not existing, we r all Illusions. u r going high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

India defense said:


> Sorry looser...fake data....



mods please ban this disgusting troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*Wage growth slows amid economic uncertianty*
(Xinhua)
08:18, June 26, 2012

More than one-third of China's provincial-level governments have released wage growth targets for workers this year, with most of them trimming salary increases as companies face decreasing profits amid a slowing economy.

Of the 12 local governments that have released wage plans, most have targeted 14-percent wage growth this year, the Economic Information Daily reported Monday.

However, the growth target was off the pace of wage increases earned by workers in many jurisdictions last year. The target set in Hebei and Shaanxi provinces and Shanghai this year were as much as 3 percentage points lower than last year, the report said.

Analysts say the downshift shows local regions are cautious in regulating wage growth as the economic outlook for this year remains uncertain.

Government data show that profits from the nation's state-owned enterprises fell 10.4 percent year on year to 830.13 billion yuan (133.56 billion U.S. dollars) in the first five months of this year.

"Overly fast wage increases will push up costs for enterprises, and may create challenges for the operation of small and medium-sized companies," said Yang Liming, a labor and wage researcher with the Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security.

Yuan Lei, an economist with the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said China's exports may slow further this year amid a weak global economic recovery, which will create even greater pressure on export-oriented companies to curb the pace of wage increases.
Wage growth slows amid economic uncertianty - People's Daily Online



*Country suffers huge loss from overseas investments*
By Fang Yunyu (Global Times)
08:03, June 25, 2012

China incurred massive losses in its overseas investments as of last year, as domestic companies failed to do adequate risk control in their overseas businesses, analysts told the Global Times yesterday.

"By the end of last year, China suffered a net loss of $26.8 billion in overseas investments," said Zhou Zhongshu, vice president of the China International Council for the Promotion of Multinational Corporations, at a conference over the weekend in Beijing.

Zhou said Chinese companies need to be more cautious while looking for mergers and acquisitions (M&A) in overseas markets and simply buying technology can not significantly improve the strength of domestic companies.

Sun Fei, director of the China Enterprises Overseas Development Center in Beijing, echoed Zhou's opinion. Many Chinese companies did not engage in proper risk management and prior due diligence in overseas markets, which led to huge losses, he told the Global Times yesterday.

"Moreover, among Chinese companies seeking overseas business opportunities, many are State-owned, which usually lack efficiency and innovation," said Sun, noting that such companies, which enjoy pretty profits in the domestic market through monopolies, have not adapted to overseas markets. 
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90778/7854902.html


----------



## LTE-TDD

A very unusual phone call took place over the weekend, and it happened in Chinese. Both callers were in cramped metal tins with two other people, but the views from their dinner plate-sized windows could not have been more different. One man looked out to see 7,000 meters of Pacific Ocean water above his submarine; the other saw the arc of the Earth below his space ship and the vast darkness of space in all other directions.

This clever bit of PR underscores an obvious point: it&#8217;s been a good week for China&#8217;s sea and space exploration programs, as well as for superlative-hunting historians. It began on June 16th, when the Shenzhou 9 launched China&#8217;s first female taikonaut &#8211; Liu Yang &#8211; as a member of the three-person crew. This was the country&#8217;s fourth manned mission, and it featured a marquee headlining event: a docking between a manned capsule and the incipient Chinese space station. It was a unique challenge of hardware, software, and human skill, a technical hurdle that would justify more complicated mission architectures in the future.


And so, on June 18th, Shenzhou 9 activated its automatic control system and successfully linked up with the Tiangong 1 module. A couple of days ago, they backed up and did it again &#8211; this time manually, just to show that they could, and to prove to themselves that human skills represent sufficient back-up should the automatic pilot fail. Shenzhou 9&#8217;s milestones underscore the characterization of China&#8217;s manned spaceflight program as a deliberate, focused, incremental effort to be a long-term player in exploratory ventures. A recent article in Foreign Policy magazine even warns that China may be positioning itself to claim the Moon.



Meanwhile, in the South Pacific, the Jiaolong submersible dove to a water depth of 7,020 meters in the Mariana Trench, according to China Daily. The three crew members tested the scientific instruments, snapping photographs, capturing video, and collecting samples during the dive, which was the fourth of six planned tests during the current expedition.

To be clear, both of these feats have been accomplished before: orbital maneuvers have been taking place for decades, and two submarines have made it to the ocean&#8217;s deepest point. Even the rate of China&#8217;s advancement is somewhat average as space-faring developments go: it&#8217;s been nearly nine years since Yang Liwei ushered in the era of Chinese manned spaceflight &#8211; a time span that saw NASA go from Alan Shepard to Neil Armstrong in the 1960s. The lack of haste suggests that China&#8217;s space program is more than a stunt to ruffle foreign policy feathers or bolster national pride (though there&#8217;s likely an element of that in the long game too.)

In many ways, then, the most important aspect to emerge from China&#8217;s week of milestones is this seemingly minor distinction: Jiaolong has now become the deepest-diving scientific submersible, opening up 99.8% of the seafloor to scientific inquiry. Don Walsh and Jacques Piccard &#8211; who were there first to kick up the silt at the bottom of the Mariana Trench in 1960 &#8211; saw a few fish, the extent of their scientific program. James Cameron&#8217;s sub was poised to pick up some souvenirs during its voyage a few months ago, but technical difficulties curtailed the sample collection effort.

A instrument-laden sub is a different beast altogether Xinhua news agency&#8217;s photos of the sub suggest that it&#8217;s a one-armed beast (in contrast to Alvin&#8216;s two arms) with a sophisticated array of cameras, lights, sample platforms, and possibly a vacuum that could be used to slurp up seafloor sediment.

The pursuit of high quality science in the deepest ocean trenches is a subtle but important mental shift, marking the move from trench-diving as exploratory novelty to trench-diving as research. It&#8217;s an intellectual grasping of a harsh, distant environment, much in the way that other extreme environments &#8211; think Antarctica &#8211; have transitioned from no-man&#8217;s land to scientific outpost. Just how the Chinese will use their new capability remains to be seen (many observers note the country&#8217;s interest in deep sea mineral resources), but the hardware itself is an important addition to the world&#8217;s scientific arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Why China is ahead of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese Company captures the key technologies of aero-engine fan blades
Chinese Company captures the key technologies of aero-engine fan blades | China's Great Science and Technology





2012-06-26 &#8212; Recently, Chinese Wuxi Turbine Blade Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as WTB company) Deputy General Manager Shao Ran makes a presentation to introduce the situation the company is actively developing the aero-engine fan blades.

According to Mr. Shao, WTB&#8217;s main power plant leaves and air forging process development and manufacturing, energy and aviation sectors leading domestic and world-renowned high-end power component suppliers. Large-scale power station turbine blades on the domestic market share of more than 80%, with the large leaves of the million-grade ultra-supercritical steam turbines, millions of nuclear power generating units process development and manufacturing capabilities. At the same time, based on the domestic market, actively develop high-end aero engine fan blades, to enable them to substitute foreign products. Its new blade production base was in 2011, full production, annual output value has been achieved 10 billion yuan.

In the field of energy, the turbine has become a strategic supplier of the three Electric Company, GE, Toshiba, Mitsubishi, Siemens, and many of the world famous Electric Company blades suppliers. Billion total investment of 20 million-grade nuclear large blade manufacturing base and air forging project, has completed the installation and commissioning of the 35,500 tons clutch screw press of the world&#8217;s top equipment. Foreign companies explicitly prohibit the transfer of aircraft engine fan blades, high temperature blades and other high-end manufacturing technology to China, so China must be based on independent research and development.

It is understood that the aero-engine and gas turbine manufacturing capacity and level also reflects the core competitiveness of the manufacturing sector of a country, the strategic high ground for international competition. Therefore, high-tech state-of-the-art technology for aero-engine manufacturing is a high degree of monopoly of foreign companies on the relevant core technology tight blockade.

Over the years, China attaches great importance to the aero-engine research and development, production, after following the United States, Britain, Russia, France, the world&#8217;s first five countries independently developed by the aircraft engine, but in developed countries compared with Western Airlines, about one generation behind to generation and a half.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Why China > Soviet Union - The Daily Beast

"*Why China > Soviet Union*
by Ryan Prior Jun 26, 2012 12:30 PM EDT





_Members of the Guards of Honour of the Three Services of the Chinese People's Liberation Army march during a training session at a barracks in Beijing on July 21, 2011 (LIU JIN / AFP / Getty Images)_

This week Michael Cembalest, chairman of market and investment strategy at JP Morgan, published a research letter with a graph showing the history of the world by GDP. It inspired Derek Thompson at The Atlantic to write a great series of posts. The charts show that population was the primary determinant of prosperity in pre-industrial society, but after the 1800s, productivity became significantly more important:



> Before the Industrial Revolution, there wasn't really any such thing as lasting income growth from productivity. In the thousands of years before the Industrial Revolution, civilization was stuck in the Malthusian Trap. If lots of people died, incomes tended to go up, as fewer workers benefited from a stable supply of crops. If lots of people were born, however, incomes would fall, which often led to more deaths. That explains the "trap," and it also explains why populations so closely approximated GDP around the world.
> ...
> The first question I had when I first graphed the data is, How do India and China account for between 50% and 60% of the world economy for the first 1500 years AD? Until about 1800 when the Industrial Revolution sent productivity skyrocketing at an unprecedented pace, income growth was slow and and relatively even around the world. As a result, the regions with the biggest economies were basically just the regions with the biggest populations.



Even from just a cursory look at Cembalest's original chart, another interesting trend is visible:






*Russia, which has a population approximately half of the U.S. (140 million), never rivaled U.S. GDP throughout the Cold War. China today boasts a greater share of world GDP than the Soviets ever did at their 1950s peak. And the Chinese share only shows signs of growing ever more.*

Two important differences in the emerging U.S.-China rivalry as compared to the U.S.-Soviet one. 1.) The Chinese population is more than three times the U.S. population, while ours was double that of Russia. 2.) *Chinese GDP is now booming as Soviet GDP never did.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

What's the most important aspect of the graph (see below) for China's annual disposable income during the last 30 years? Its growth is exponential and not linear. China's annual disposable income for 2020 will be huge!

----------

China's middle-class boom - Jun. 26, 2012

"The Rise of China
*China's middle-class boom*
By Annalyn Censky @CNNMoney June 26, 2012: 10:10 AM ET





Since 1980, yearly earnings for an average Chinese household multiplied ten times over.

NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- As China's economy has exploded over the last 30 years, so too have the incomes and living standards of average Chinese people.

The average disposable income of urban Chinese households rose to around $3,000 per capita in 2010, according to an analysis of official government statistics by China Market Research Group. That means a typical family of three earns around $9,000 a year.

While that might not sound like a lot by U.S. standards, it's a boon for Chinese residents, who have seen their yearly earnings multiply tenfold since 1980.

Over the past 10 years alone, incomes have quadrupled. In 2000, the average income was just $760 per person.

Of course, incomes vary greatly from region to region, with most of the wealthier residents residing in the cities. In rural areas, the average disposable income drops to $1,000, but in China's largest cities like Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen, it's around $12,000 a year, per person."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Martian2 said:


> What's the most important aspect of the graph (see below) for China's annual disposable income during the last 30 years? Its growth is exponential and not linear. China's annual disposable income for 2020 will be huge!
> 
> ----------
> 
> China's middle-class boom - Jun. 26, 2012
> 
> "The Rise of China
> *China's middle-class boom*
> By Annalyn Censky @CNNMoney June 26, 2012: 10:10 AM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1980, yearly earnings for an average Chinese household multiplied ten times over.
> 
> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- As China's economy has exploded over the last 30 years, so too have the incomes and living standards of average Chinese people.
> 
> The average disposable income of urban Chinese households rose to around $3,000 per capita in 2010, according to an analysis of official government statistics by China Market Research Group. That means a typical family of three earns around $9,000 a year.
> 
> While that might not sound like a lot by U.S. standards, it's a boon for Chinese residents, who have seen their yearly earnings multiply tenfold since 1980.
> 
> Over the past 10 years alone, incomes have quadrupled. In 2000, the average income was just $760 per person.
> 
> Of course, incomes vary greatly from region to region, with most of the wealthier residents residing in the cities. In rural areas, the average disposable income drops to $1,000, but in China's largest cities like Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen, it's around $12,000 a year, per person."


the government need to improve the imcome of lower-middle class population..however I dont know how they categorize $3000 as middle income group, as in my industrial area that door keepers are making more than that``we are paying $5500 on everage to those manual workers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Holmes

China's external debt highest since 1985
Wang Xiaotian, Asia News Network (China Daily) | World | Wed, 06/27/2012 1:00 PM

China's outstanding external debt in 2011 totaled more than $751 billion by the end of March, the highest since 1985, according to data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange on Tuesday.

The proportion of short-term debt also rose to a record high.

The total debt went up by 8.1 percent from the $695 billion three months earlier.

Outstanding medium and long-term debt stood at $193.6 billion, accounting for 26 percent of the total debt, while the short-term debt of $557.7 billion took up 74 percent, up by 2 percentage points compared with the end of 2011.

"Among the short-term debt, trade credit between enterprises and trade finance from banks together accounted for 75.11 percent, indicating that the surge in short-term debt is closely related to the rapid development of China's foreign trade in recent years," SAFE said in a statement.

In the first three months, China borrowed $9.3 billion in medium- and long-term external debt, down by 34.3 percent year-on-year.

"Dollar-denominated debt took up 77 percent of China's registered external debt, followed by euro debt, which made up 8.23 percent, less than 1 percentage point higher than three months earlier. Yen debt accounted for 7 percent," SAFE said.

China's external debt rose by $146 billion last year, or nearly 27 percent, adding to concerns over whether rising external debt might undermine China's fiscal position and cause economic damage.
China's external debt highest since 1985 | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

At Holmes, your post (#1010) failed to put China's debt in context.

While China's external debt at $751 billion seems like a lot to an Indian, it is less than 10% of Chinese $8 trillion GDP for this year. In other words, the external debt is insignificant.

Posting mindless information without putting it in context is a waste of time and misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese Nuclear Science breakthrough: HI-13 tandem accelerator in safe operation of 100,000 hours
Chinese Nuclear Science breakthrough: HI-13 tandem accelerator in safe operation of 100,000 hours | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-06-27 &#8212; Reporter from the China Institute of Atomic Energy was informed that the safe operation of the China Institute of Atomic Energy, HI-13 tandem accelerator at 9:40 on June 18 of 100,000 hours. This indicates that the low-energy nuclear physics from weak to strong, forming a complete subject innovation system, and has made a large number of research results of the background of national needs and international advanced level.

Located at the China Institute of Atomic Energy, Beijing Tandem Accelerator Nuclear Physics, National Laboratory, is a low-energy nuclear physics research base in China. As the main equipment of the laboratory, HI-13 tandem accelerator built in 1986, twenty years for more than 50 research institutes at home and abroad hundreds of topics, from hydrogen to gold over 40 kinds of ion beam current, accumulated to provide The experimental beam over 80,000 hours. The CIAE researchers through the HI-13 tandem accelerator in the basic research of nuclear physics, nuclear technology, nuclear data research and the research areas of the single-particle effects of space microelectronic devices, a number of important international and national impact scientific research.

Beijing Radioactive Ion-beam Facilities (BRIF) is based on the existing HI-13 tandem accelerator. A new 100MeV, 200µA cyclotron and an isotope separator on line will be constructed on the upstream and a new superconducting linear booster will be built downstream to form an accelerator setup. Each accelerator can be used alone or jointly. The cyclotron will be used for neutron physics, radiation physics, biology medicine studies and isotope R&D and so on. The proton beam from the cyclotron can also be used to bombard target-source to produce radiation beams which can be injected into the tandem accelerator to get more energy for experiments.




Division of BRIF Project consists of 7 function sections&#65292;i.e. Quality Assurance Section, Planning & Contract Section, Comprehensive Management Section, Commissioning Management Section, Purchase and Supply Section, Construction Management Section, Technology Management Section. It also possesses 2 research and design Sections, i.e. Cyclotron Research Section, Accelerator Engineering Design Section.

The Division of BRIF Project now employs more than 60 employees, among whom 3 are research fellows and professorship senior engineers, 13 are associated research fellows and senior engineers ,Senior research fellow Zhang Tianjue is the present director of the Division, and senior engineer Zhang Pingfa is the Party Secretary.

On April 28, 2011, BRIF Project Started Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

Holmes post #1010

This is a non issue.

1. The total foreign debt is still about 10% of China's GDP.
2. For every dollar of foreign debt China has about 4 dollars of Forex reserves.
3. Most of the debt is incurred by businesses and not the state and won't cause any sovereign risks.
4. You should post the entire article and not just the parts that helps you're case.

PS here is the rest of the article that Holmes didn't bother to post.



> Experts warned that regulators must watch fast-growing short-term liabilities.
> 
> The proportion of short-term external debt to the total also climbed to a record high of 72 percent as of Dec 31, in contrast to 68 percent in 2010 and 60 percent in 2009.
> 
> "Regulators should be alert to China's rapidly rising short-term external debt, as the proportion of 72 percent is well above the international alert level of 25 percent," said Li Chao, deputy head of SAFE, in December.
> 
> However, "the ratio of short-term debt to foreign exchange reserves stood at 15.75 percent, far below the globally recognized warning line of 100 percent," SAFE said earlier in March.
> 
> As of 2011, China's other external debt indicators all fell into the &#8220;safety&#8221; range, according to international standards, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

Martian2 said:


> At Holmes, your post (#1010) failed to put China's debt in context.
> 
> While China's external debt at $751 billion seems like a lot to an Indian, it is less than 10% of Chinese $8 trillion GDP for this year. In other words, the external debt is insignificant.
> 
> Posting mindless information without putting it in context is a waste of time and misleading.



Absolutely! They are clueless as usual!

And just China foreign exchange reserve is more than $3.3 trillion March 2012 which is more than 10 times india's!
Do I need to elaborate the credit ratings of the 2 countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Martian2 said:


> At Holmes, your post (#1010) failed to put China's debt in context.
> 
> While China's external debt at $751 billion seems like a lot to an Indian, it is less than 10% of Chinese $8 trillion GDP for this year. In other words, the external debt is insignificant.
> 
> Posting mindless information without putting it in context* is a waste of time and misleading*.


wasting time is that inferior indian can only thing do...i have no idea what he is trying to prove```stupidity of his, i cant think of any other than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Holmes said:


> China's external debt highest since 1985



LOL China's GDP highest since 1985 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Splurgenxs

*China June official purchasing managers' index seen hitting 7-month lows*

BEIJING: An official survey of China's factories likely showed activity fell to seven-month lows in June, compounding market concerns that the world's second-largest economy is stuck in a deeper and longer downturn than previously expected. 

The median forecast of economists polled by Reuters indicated that China's official purchasing managers' index (PMI) would slip to 49.8 in June, down from 50.4 in May and the lowest since November's reading of 49. 

A PMI reading below 50 suggests factory activity contracted, while a number above 50 points to an expansion in business. 

A weaker outcome would add to fears that China's economy may cool further in the third quarter, dampening import demand. That would unsettle financial markets and raise doubts over whether China can expand its economy by 7.5 per cent in 2012 as planned. 

"There's usually a seasonal decline in activity in June and the economy is still pretty weak," said Zhang Zhiwei, an economist at Nomura. "But we still expect industrial production to grow between 9-10 per cent (in June)." 

A flash PMI published recently by HSBC suggested business conditions deteriorated further at Chinese factories this month, with the index falling to a seven-month low of 48.1staying below 50 for eight consecutive months. 

Worryingly, the HSBC survey also showed the export orders sub-index skidding nearly three points to depths last seen in March 2009, when China was emerging from the last global financial crisis. 

A sour PMI number would be the latest sign that China's once red-hot economy is quickly losing steam on the back of anaemic demand in the United States and crisis-stricken Europe, its two biggest export markets. 

And despite one interest rate cut and two reductions in banks' reserve requirements this year, bank loans have only begun to pick up graduallycreating a further drag on growth. 

Indeed, government advisers called on Beijing in June to further loosen monetary conditions by cutting interest rates and taxes for small companies to relieve their cost pressures. 

The official PMI survey will be released on Sunday morning, with the final HSBC June reading expected on Monday.

China June official purchasing managers' index seen hitting 7-month lows - The Economic Times
China June official PMI seen hitting 7-month lows | Business | The Guardian


----------



## KRAIT

Spillover effect....


----------



## Splurgenxs

No matter the extent Napolionism in Chinese psyche ;the reality states, that there still slaves to western demand.


----------



## Splurgenxs

*China June official purchasing managers' index seen hitting 7-month lows*

BEIJING: An official survey of China's factories likely showed activity fell to seven-month lows in June, compounding market concerns that the world's second-largest economy is stuck in a deeper and longer downturn than previously expected. 

The median forecast of economists polled by Reuters indicated that China's official purchasing managers' index (PMI) would slip to 49.8 in June, down from 50.4 in May and the lowest since November's reading of 49. 

A PMI reading below 50 suggests factory activity contracted, while a number above 50 points to an expansion in business. 

A weaker outcome would add to fears that China's economy may cool further in the third quarter, dampening import demand. That would unsettle financial markets and raise doubts over whether China can expand its economy by 7.5 per cent in 2012 as planned. 

"There's usually a seasonal decline in activity in June and the economy is still pretty weak," said Zhang Zhiwei, an economist at Nomura. "But we still expect industrial production to grow between 9-10 per cent (in June)." 

A flash PMI published recently by HSBC suggested business conditions deteriorated further at Chinese factories this month, with the index falling to a seven-month low of 48.1staying below 50 for eight consecutive months. 

Worryingly, the HSBC survey also showed the export orders sub-index skidding nearly three points to depths last seen in March 2009, when China was emerging from the last global financial crisis. 

A sour PMI number would be the latest sign that China's once red-hot economy is quickly losing steam on the back of anaemic demand in the United States and crisis-stricken Europe, its two biggest export markets. 

And despite one interest rate cut and two reductions in banks' reserve requirements this year, bank loans have only begun to pick up graduallycreating a further drag on growth. 

Indeed, government advisers called on Beijing in June to further loosen monetary conditions by cutting interest rates and taxes for small companies to relieve their cost pressures. 

The official PMI survey will be released on Sunday morning, with the final HSBC June reading expected on Monday.

China June official purchasing managers' index seen hitting 7-month lows - The Economic Times

China June official PMI seen hitting 7-month lows | Business | The Guardian


----------



## qwerrty

shouldn't indians be worrying about their own pathetic economic situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

qwerrty said:


> shouldn't indians be worrying about their own pathetic economic situation?



LOL we dont called them shameless for no reason

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Boson

qwerrty said:


> shouldn't indians be worrying about their own pathetic economic situation?



And where did you see the "worrying" part in the above posts...??



ChinaToday said:


> LOL we dont called them shameless for no reason



A quick at your posts will make anyone say you should appropriately be named *IndiaToday* ... you post only about India.

At the same time, your comment about shameless is like a prostitute talking about virginity.


----------



## Diamond_Gold

Boson said:


> At the same time, your comment about shameless is like a prostitute talking about virginity.



Well said! indeed true for the indians here. Delusional indian! LOLOL.

KNNBCCB, singaporeans really "LOVE" you INDIANS kii hoe gao kan!!!!!!!!Phew!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Diamond_Gold

Boson said:


> ^^^^^ This is definitely not Singlish !!!!!
> 
> The least you could do is to improve communication skills .... pays a lot in life.



Yeah, indians are well known for their communication skill, said so UNSHAMELESSLY by an indian aunty who came to watch our pre-university debate quite a few years back. 

BTW, my dialect is even much more Tokong than your so called powderful ingrish communication skill. LOLOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Boson

Diamond_Gold said:


> Yeah, indians are well known for their communication skill, said so UNSHAMELESSLY by an indian aunties who came to watch our pre-university debate quite a few years back. LOLOL.



Sorry.. still not Singlish.

Use this:

Speak Good English Movement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diamond_Gold

Boson said:


> Sorry.. still not Singlish.
> 
> Use this:
> 
> Speak Good English Movement



Why not make it a Speak Ingrish Movement? Since indians claimed that their' english is the most powderful english in the world. LOLOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

71% of world's energy demand growth is from China - Power Engineering

"*71% of world's energy demand growth is from China*
06/14/2012

The BP Statistical Review of World Energy, 2012 - the 61st annual report is launched today - highlights disruptions to supplies and ever-increasing demand as the two big energy stories of 2011.

In the foreground, the 'Arab Spring' affected oil and gas supplies-most notably the complete, albeit temporary, loss of Libyan supply-while the tragic Fukushima accident in Japan had knock-on effects for nuclear and other energy sources around the world. These shocks pushed energy prices higher in much of the world, with oil prices reaching a record average of over $100 per barrel (bbl) for the first time in history.

Meanwhile, the background long-term trends continue, with global energy consumption growth of 2.5%, near the historical average, and the emerging economies continuing to expand their share of the total. OECD countries' energy demand actually shrank by around 0.8% last year, while growth of 5.3% was seen in emerging economies.

"As we seek to manage short-term disruptions and meet long-term demand, we should remember that open markets can be a powerful ally," said Bob Dudley, BP Group Chief Executive at the launch of the Review.

Markets "provided the flexibility that was crucial to the world's ability to cope with last year's disruptions. And over time, markets lead to the chain reaction of competition, innovation and growth which creates the secure and affordable energy supplies which governments and consumers are looking for.

"The good news today is that we're seeing a whole range of areas where this process of competition, innovation and growth is generating results. These include shale gas; deepwater oil and gas; heavy oil; and, potentially, advanced biofuels," said Dudley.

Dudley highlighted the example of the United States, where the shale gas revolution has meant that natural gas prices declined and reached record discounts to oil. In addition, the production of shale liquids gave the US the largest increase in oil production outside OPEC for the third year in a row.

The US experience "shows how an open and competitive environment drives technological innovation and unlocks resources. I think the message for policy makers is to follow this model and to encourage competition wherever possible."

This process also acts to "support energy security by enabling countries to develop their domestic resources and by underpinning a dynamic global market."

Presenting the data, Christof Rühl, BP's chief economist, outlined 2011's background: "Political unrest and violence caused outages in oil and gas production in parts of the Arab world; the shut-down of Fukushima and earthquake-related reductions in Japanese coal -fired power generation, plus the subsequent closure of additional reactors in Japan and Europe; the first annual average oil price above $100; the first release of strategic petroleum reserves since 2005; the largest increase in OPEC production since 2008; an exceptional swing in European weather; and huge floods in Australia impairing coal production - it was anything but a boring year.

"And yet nothing in the aggregate data indicates anything out of the ordinary. In fact both GDP and energy consumption growth last year landed right at their long term average."

Rühl explained what made the system work: "Fuel substitution, supply and demand responses, and trading patterns ... three major adjustments took place. An increase in oil supplies, most notably from Saudi Arabia, together with flexibility in trading and the global refining system, allowed heavier Saudi crudes to replace lighter Libyan oil in Europe; a diversion of natural gas from Europe to Asia allowed the substitution of lost nuclear energy in Japan without harming the energy needs of other economies in the region; and the release of coal from the US, facilitated by the availability of unconventional gas, helped to replace gas in Europe.

"2011 saw big price increases: average annual Brent prices increased by 40%; a simple average of the international coal marker prices increased by 24%, with the biggest increase in Europe and with average annual US coal prices approaching US gas prices. While US gas prices continued their decline following the shale gas revolution, oil indexed gas prices outside the US increased, pulled up by the rising price of crude."

Global energy consumption grew by 2.5% in 2011, broadly in line with the historical average but well below the 5.1% seen in 2010. Emerging economies accounted for all of the net growth, with OECD demand falling for the third time in the last four years, led by a sharp decline in Japan. *China alone accounted for 71% of energy consumption growth.* (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oct605032048

China India Comparison 2011.
¹ØÓÚÈý¸çÓÚÐ¡°×ÍÃµÄÖ÷ÒªÊý¾Ý¶Ô±È¡£Õâ¸ö±í±È½ÏÈ« - Î´Ãû¿Õ¼ä(mitbbs.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

China can produce T-800 carbon-fiber material
China can produce T-800 carbon-fiber material | China's Great Science and Technology







2012-06-29 &#8212; Recently, Jiangsu Hangke Composite Materials Technology Co., Ltd., has built China&#8217;s first production line of T800 carbon fiber industrialization, and made &#8203;&#8203;a series of independent intellectual property rights innovation, breaking the monopoly of foreign manufacturers.

According to reports, the carbon fiber composite material is a strategic material, and plays an irreplaceable role in the field of aerospace and other Western countries on China&#8217;s implementation of the ban embargo. &#8220;Jiangsu Hangke&#8221; invests 250 million yuan to construct production line with capacity of 25 tons of T800 carbon fiber.

Currently, the &#8220;Jiangsu Hangke&#8221; company is to carry out 100-ton level T-800 production line development and construction work. In next ten years, the company will become &#8203;&#8203;a major domestic supplier of high-end carbon fiber and composite materials products.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

oct605032048 said:


> China India Comparison 2011.
> ¹ØÓÚÈý¸çÓÚÐ¡°×ÍÃµÄÖ÷ÒªÊý¾Ý¶Ô±È¡£Õâ¸ö±í±È½ÏÈ« - Î´Ãû¿Õ¼ä(mitbbs.com)



this makes india a horrible horrible country to China. its performance in vast majority of categories is a fraction or a small fraction of China's but its habitual bragging bluffing lying slendering harrasssing insulting on us are overwhelming!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WS-10 Engine

shuttler said:


> this makes india a horrible horrible country to China. its performance in vast majority of categories is a fraction or a small fraction of China's but its habitual bragging bluffing lying slendering harrasssing insulting on us are overwhelming!



So true.

Remember how they mocked our WS-10 engine for years? 
Now we find out their Kaveri engine is a total and utter failure.
Indians are the first to brag but the first to fail.
This is exactly why they fail, instead of concentrating on their own weaknesses and problems they choose to laugh at others, it's a sign of insecurity.
They brag about beating Beijing Olympics show but their commonwealth games turned into a complete farce.
Their overconfidence is exactly why they got their a$$ kicked in 1962.

They laugh at our economy when their own economy is a house of cards built on debt.
They laugh at our manufacturing slowdown, while their manufacturing industry barely exists.

Our strength is to identify our weaknesses and work harder to improve ourselves, whereas Indians just laugh at others comparing us to the US and laughing that we are behind America. 
The Indian arrogance is their biggest weakness. 
Their worship of the white man is another sign of their inferiority complex.

The more we advance, the more their ego gets bruised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China develops 250,000-ton level Extrusion Line of HDPE compounding granulation
China develops 250,000-ton level Extrusion Line of HDPE compounding granulation | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-06-30 &#8212; China&#8217;s extrusion Line of HDPE compounding granulation with capacity of 250,000 tons/year has passed the examination. This extrusion Line developed by the Dalian Rubber & Plastics Machinery Co., Ltd. The equipment has the appearance of quality and test run in good condition, with the automatic control system. The main technical indicators meet the design requirements, the overall level of the localization has reach the object.

This production line is a attachment of Sinopec high-density ethylene project, which uses United States UCC low pressure gas-phase polymerization process patented technology, the production of high density polyethylene.

Polyethylene and polypropylene is currently the greatest demand, the most widely used synthetic resin, the main products of the large-scale ethylene project.

Large-scale extrusion granulation unit in the ethylene project in the catalytic polymerization of polypropylene or polyethylene resin, according to the requirements of users, and other accessories in strict proportion uniformly mixed, and through the unit for mixing, plasticizing , extrusion, underwater pelletizing, drying, separation and final processing into the rules of particle products. Extrusion granulation unit, including the measurement of the resin and accessories in a large mixing, mixing, extrusion granulation, separation of process water and the polymer particles, the dry storage of aggregates, as well as process water has a full set of high-tech device. The overall high level of technology, high reliability requirements for devices running the existing ethylene plant in China&#8217;s large-scale mixing granulation unit long-term dependence on imported equipment. 2010 by the company contracted to produce our first localization of 200,000 tons / year polypropylene mixing granulator unit has been put into operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Urumqi's Development Zone blossoms *
By Mi Xingang 
China.org.cn, June 30, 2012 





Journalists visit the assembly lines of the Shaanxi Automobile Group Corp. Ltd., Xinjiang Branch on June 27, 2012. [China.org.cn]


Last Wednesday, journalists with National Net Media's Tourism in Xinjiang were invited to visit the *Urumqi Economic and Technological Development Zone (Toutunhe District). The comprehensive multi-functional area, comprising 3600 registered enterprises*, showed journalists a vibrant industrial scene with its production lines continuously on the go.

The Urumqi Economic and Technological Development Zone was founded in 1992 and listed as a state-level economic development zone two years later. Toutunhe District was established in 1961 to serve as a major industrial base in Urumqi,. The linking of the two districts in 2011 made the development zone enter a brand new stage, the UETD guide said.

The grouping of both *aimed to develop a new economic platform that faces central Asia*; the integrated park covers a planned area of 480 square kilometers and includes an economic and technological development zone, export processing and administrative zone, a corporate cooperative area and an economic cooperative zone. UETD has also integrated with the *Xinjiang Science and Technology Innovation Park, Xinjiang Software Park and Xinjiang Returned Overseas Students Pioneer Park* in order to realize various new functions, according to the guide's introduction.

With many renowned automobile manufacturing groups building workshops in UETD, *the construction of a so-called motor city is on the cards as well. After Shanghai Volkswagen launched several projects in the area, other corporations such as China National Heavy Duty Truck Group Corp. Ltd., Shaanxi Automobile Group Corp. Ltd. and Dongfeng Motor Corporation, all followed suit. Those projects brought about output values amounting to billions of yuan annually,* the spokesman said.

Journalists visited the assembly lines of Shaanxi Automobile Group Corp. Ltd., Xinjiang Branch. Assembling a heavy vehicle includes 213 working procedures and sees the combining of 4000 spare parts, according to Tian Zhihua, the factory's general manager. The number of vehicles assembled in the workshop is set around 15 per day, he added. All the workers were focused on operating the machinery equipment and many finished heavy vehicles could be seen lined up outside the workshop.

*From January, 2010 to April, 2012, the total contract value of UETD reached a massive 75.1 billion yuan, with 14 of the projects crossing the 1 billion yuan line each. Foreign capital amounted to 280 million ($44,072,000) yuan, according to the statistics released by authorities.*

*UETD now awaits investments in several fields, ranging from machinery and equipment manufacturing to the medicine production industry, with metallurgy, wind power and food processing being backbones. UETD will certainly continue to play a leading role in the industrialization and economic development of Xinjiang Autonomous Region.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Indian1992 said:


> Man, you chinese are so shameless! like rodents you migrate all over the world, then come to these forums and vent out the frustration of being born inferior in this world with your non existent eyes, ugly faces, poverty struck, slave labor treatment. Get a life outside slumming it out in sweatshops for your western masters and stop exaggerating and fudging your accounts like you so pathetically do. Look outside your country, No one likes you! Your people are made fun of world over. people in your country flea to taste what freedom tastes like. Alas, you have developed the mentality of being institutionalised and oppressed. None of your neighbors can stand you! Be it India, philippines, japan (your ex-masters), Korea etc.
> 
> I give it 10 years for china to disintegrates , be it HK or tibet, none of them want to be a part of china. Even supposedly mainland chinese hate china. Your country is a bane to this society, it represents everything wrong with this world, from cheating people by producing junk goods to spreading hate in the world to lying and fudging accounts to make your country look good which it never can. Best case for the world will be that your puny, ugly, cheap race is wiped of this planet! Even the noodle you make is toxic. Tibetan food is also way better than chinese food!


Whose dog escaped out and came here bark? 
look at the india dog, how angry it is! seems that it just is humiliated much by Chinese, then register a new account to bark at chinese, or after seeing chinese great accomplishment in the thread, then be jealous!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Indian1992 said:


> Man, you chinese are so shameless! like rodents you migrate all over the world, then come to these forums and vent out the frustration of being born inferior in this world with your non existent eyes, ugly faces, poverty struck, slave labor treatment. Get a life outside slumming it out in sweatshops for your western masters and stop exaggerating and fudging your accounts like you so pathetically do. Look outside your country, No one likes you! Your people are made fun of world over. people in your country flea to taste what freedom tastes like. Alas, you have developed the mentality of being institutionalised and oppressed. None of your neighbors can stand you! Be it India, philippines, japan (your ex-masters), Korea etc.
> 
> I give it 10 years for china to disintegrates , be it HK or tibet, none of them want to be a part of china. Even supposedly mainland chinese hate china. Your country is a bane to this society, it represents everything wrong with this world, from cheating people by producing junk goods to spreading hate in the world to lying and fudging accounts to make your country look good which it never can. Best case for the world will be that your puny, ugly, cheap race is wiped of this planet! Even the noodle you make is toxic. Tibetan food is also way better than chinese food!


 


Indian1992 said:


> And for idiotic claims of how none of our neighbors want us, let's see. Sikkim was a kingdom and even though ethnically traced back to the same heritage as chinese but preferred to stay with India. Now Bhutan, also ethnically the same as chinese does not have any diplomatic relations with china and hates china while India being it's guarantor state, even the Indian currency can be used over there. Similarly, For all your claims of nepal not liking India, I have been over there and they treat us like brothers, so much so that we can use indian Rupees over there too and Nepalese rupees is pegged to the Indian rupee. As for Bangladesh, India helped them fight for their independence but due to some foreign policies mistakes, the relations had soured but are now back on track. Afghanistan which is part of our greater region consider Indians as their brothers.
> 
> Let's look at china's record,
> 
> You have territorial problems with philippines, Vietnam. All the Asean members have cold relations with china (if you don't believe, read their papers), Japan (your ex masters) have better ties with India than you. The west sees your country as full of canniving, untrustworthy thugs and so do your neighbors which has made them forge alliances with America and not with China. Get a reality check you dimwits! You are a problem with every country who you have relations with!



That 1962 pwnage must still hurt that humiliated ego.
1962 proved that our civilization is vastly superior to Indian civilization.
You challenged and lost to a better country, now you have been living with the shock and humiliation ever since keeping it bottled up inside you silently.
We are superior to India in everything.
Only thing India does is believe in crazy religions and hope god can save you.

In 1962 no amount of praying to your gods saved you from the worst humiliation in Indian history.
It was a raping of utter humiliation, we treated Indian soldiers like dogs.

Do not ever mess with a superior country like china or you will get another a$$ burning defeat like 1962.

India is nothing but failure, from your commonwealth games disaster, failed Kaveri engine, failed economy, more poverty than Africa, killing children for religious reasons, incest for religious reasons, failed space program, failure at sports, being used as slaves by the whites, India is an overall failed state and failed civilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramsogo

Splurgenxs said:


> yea the JAps think so too Chinese lol.



Earth to Indian, Japs lost WW2. Read Mao's 'On Protracted War' where he predicted it. It is considered required reading in modern irregular warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Indian1992 said:


> Oh I forgot! Taiwan hates you too!



Actually, the KMT (Taiwan's ruling Kuomintang) is trying to figure out how to reunify without freaking out the U.S.

Right now, it looks like a KMT policy of reunification through stealth as more economic (e.g. trade and financial services), cultural, air, and transport links are established. The final step will be political reunification, which is saved for last.

The U.S. is definitely going to be hysterical when the Taiwanese government eventually informs them that we're reuniting with the mainland.

Chinese reunification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Chinese reunification at some point in the future is supported to varying degrees in Taiwan by the Kuomintang (KMT), the People First Party, and the New Party*, ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Indian1992 said:


> Well, You guys will obviously be proud of attacking India unaware in 1962 like the little *****'s you are! Contrary to what your oppressors ( read PLA) tells you, you were the aggressors in 1962.
> 
> FYI you puny, eye-less C*nts were poorer than India barely 15-20 years ago. So don't repeat your chants of how superior you are. If it weren't for bring bitches of western countries who use you people like dogs and throw you out whenever they don't need you, you would still be farming ,which is anyday more respectable than being a sweatshop ***** for the west. Alas, who can argue with a country whose people are born without eyes. You were born to be an inferior race!
> 
> If you look at any western show or movie, chinese are generally shown as janitors or guards while Indians are shown as smart, educated people.This shows how Indians whoop chinese everywhere in the world.
> 
> You talk about sports, Tell me one sport you are naturally good at? I know you guys feel proud of being ruled by a set of people who set up factories and pick up people and train them by force whether they want it or not like a master trains a dog in a circus! haha Indians really can't beat chinese at that.
> 
> China is hardly a country! half of it wants to split up and go separate ways be it tibet or HK.
> 
> Your economy is a joke, most of it is a big lie which your oppressors fudge to keep you happy. China is considered the biggest bubble in mordern economics. Any country can increase its growth rate if the government builds unnecessary buildings and roads. Pay for it first and then talk.
> 
> I'd be surprised if china is a country in the next 30 years!



Your claim is completely wrong. Read item #1 in the citation below.

The People's Daily newspaper published repeated warnings to India to stop your "Forward Policy." The Indian Forward Policy was exactly like what it sounds. The Indian Army kept moving the border posts forward into China. Despite repeated warnings, you Indians invaded Chinese territory and were punished. You got off too lightly in 1962.

----------

*Four important lessons from 1962 Sino-Indian border war*

1. When the People's Daily newspaper publishes an article warning you to back off, you better listen. It is a prelude to war. The Indians ignored the warning from the People's Daily in 1962 and they paid the price of defeat in the Sino-Indian border war.

This lesson is applicable today to Vietnam and the Philippines. After the People's Daily, Xinhua, and Global Times warned them of military action, Vietnamese and Filipino provocations in the South China Sea stopped.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*On 22 September 1962, the People's Daily published an article which claimed that "the Chinese people were burning with 'great indignation' over the Indian actions on the border and that New Delhi could not 'now say that warning was not served in advance'.*"[37][38]
...
*On 14 October, an editorial on People's Daily issued China's final warning to India*: "So it seems that Mr. Nehru has made up his mind to attack the Chinese frontier guards on an even bigger scale....It is high time to shout to Mr. Nehru that the heroic Chinese troops, with the glorious tradition of resisting foreign aggression, can never be cleared by anyone from their own territory... If there are still some maniacs who are reckless enough to ignore our well-intentioned advice and insist on having another try, well, let them do so. History will pronounce its inexorable verdict... At this critical moment...we still want to appeal once more to Mr. Nehru: better rein in at the edge of the precipice and do not use the lives of Indian troops as stakes in your gamble." [38]"

----------

2. Chinese weaponry stationed across from Taiwan can be moved to the Indian sector. In 1962, China moved heavy artillery. In the current context, China can move 1,800 short-range ballistic missiles from the Taiwan sector for use against India.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Chinese attention was diverted for a time by the military activity of the Nationalists on Taiwan, but on 23 June the U.S. assured China that a Nationalist invasion would not be permitted.[30] *China's heavy artillery facing Taiwan could then be moved to Tibet.[31] It took China six to eight months to gather the resources needed for the war, according to Anil Athale, author of the official Indian history.[31]* The Chinese sent a large quantity of non-military supplies to Tibet through the Indian port of Calcutta.[31]"

----------

3. PLA's blitzkrieg will slice through the enemy's best troops.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Marshal Liu Bocheng headed a group to determine the strategy for the war. He concluded that the opposing Indian troops were among India's best, and to achieve victory would require deploying crack troops and relying on force concentration to achieve decisive victory.* On 16 October, this war plan was approved, and on the 18th, the final approval was given by the Politburo for a "self-defensive counter-attack", scheduled for 20 October.[2]
...
At 5:14 am, Chinese mortar fire began attacking the Indian positions. Simultaneously, the Chinese cut the Indian telephone lines, preventing the defenders from making contact with their headquarters. At about 6:30 am, the Chinese infantry launched a surprise attack from the rear and forced the Indians to leave their trenches.[36]

*The Chinese troops overwhelmed the Indians in a series of flanking manoeuvres south of the McMahon Line and prompted their withdrawal from Namka Chu.*[36] Fearful of continued losses, Indian troops escaped into Bhutan. Chinese forces respected the border and did not pursue.[7] Chinese forces now held all of the territory that was under dispute at the time of the Thag La confrontation, but they continued to advance into the rest of NEFA.[36]
...
Western theatre

On the Aksai Chin front, China already controlled most of the disputed territory. *Chinese forces quickly swept the region of any remaining Indian troops.*[42] Late on 19 October, Chinese troops launched a number of attacks throughout the western theatre.[8] By 22 October, all posts north of Chushul had been cleared.[8]"

----------

4. In 1962, the United States rejected India's plea for military jets. Today, China is a well-armed thermonuclear power. What are the chances that the United States would be willing to supply India with a single bullet in the next Sino-Indian border war?

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Involvement of other nations

*During the conflict, Nehru wrote two desperate letters to JFK, requesting 12 squadrons of fighter jets. These jets were necessary to beef up Indian air strength so that an air war could be initiated safely from the Indian perspective. This request was rejected.* According to former Indian diplomat G Parthasarathy, "only after we got nothing from the US did arms supplies from the Soviet Union to India commence." [57] In 1962, President of Pakistan Ayub Khan made clear to India that Indian troops could safely be transferred from the Pakistan frontier to the Himalayas.[58]"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Indian1992 said:


> Well, You guys will obviously be proud of attacking India unaware in 1962 like the little *****'s you are! Contrary to what your oppressors ( read PLA) tells you, you were the aggressors in 1962.
> 
> FYI you puny, eye-less C*nts were poorer than India barely 15-20 years ago. So don't repeat your chants of how superior you are. If it weren't for bring bitches of western countries who use you people like dogs and throw you out whenever they don't need you, you would still be farming ,which is anyday more respectable than being a sweatshop ***** for the west. Alas, who can argue with a country whose people are born without eyes. You were born to be an inferior race!
> 
> If you look at any western show or movie, chinese are generally shown as janitors or guards while Indians are shown as smart, educated people.This shows how Indians whoop chinese everywhere in the world.
> 
> You talk about sports, Tell me one sport you are naturally good at? I know you guys feel proud of being ruled by a set of people who set up factories and pick up people and train them by force whether they want it or not like a master trains a dog in a circus! haha Indians really can't beat chinese at that.
> 
> China is hardly a country! half of it wants to split up and go separate ways be it tibet or HK.
> 
> Your economy is a joke, most of it is a big lie which your oppressors fudge to keep you happy. China is considered the biggest bubble in mordern economics. Any country can increase its growth rate if the government builds unnecessary buildings and roads. Pay for it first and then talk.
> 
> I'd be surprised if china is a country in the next 30 years!


I know "timetravel"(can't remeber it well) is complete fool, then the "indian1992" in, is you him? Seems fool is not accidental phenomenon!!
We are born without eyes?! Hehe, so don't talk with us!!
You refer the chinese and indian in the western films. I don't find the indian superstar in the western films, they play as walk-on part! And you said the indian are "superior" than chinese in the alien, but why you are so poorer than china? Because the indian leave in india is fool, smart ones choose go out? For us, Whatever where are we, we can do good, just like chinese control economy of many southeast countries, Of couse, you can deny it, and you will.
About sport, You can't do it, you deny it, that's your indian character. And, because you indian insult it, sport has insulted you.
Yes, our economy is "joke", that's your wish! about china furture, we chinese just know work hard to build our country, but for you indian, what you like to do is waiting!
And, Indian life expectancy is short, don't make 30-years-long prediction, you can't see it, you will have be threw in the Ganges River, and decayed, then your sons or daughters drink it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

*stick to the topic please

This thread is to discuss the Chinese Economy news only - nothing more or less*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

China puts its first new 330 kV Smart Substation into operation
China puts its first new 330 kV Smart Substation into operation | China's Great Science and Technology







2012-06-30 &#8212; At 7:50 on June 12, China&#8217;s first new 330 kV level intelligent substation &#8212; Xin Sheng substation &#8212; has officially put into operation in Xi&#8217;an after 24-hour test run. This is the highest voltage level in the country put into operation which uses of metal enclosed Switchgear (GIS) equipment in the smart substations. The national grid Shaanxi Electric Power Company to rely on independent innovation in the smart grid research, design, equipment manufacturing, construction, operation and maintenance technology has made new breakthroughs in intelligent project of the main grid and distribution network to form a series pattern.

The substation is located in the southwest of Xi&#8217;an Hu County Industrial Park, construction in March 2011, all domestic equipment. The substation for the pilot project of the State Grid Corporation of the second batch of smart substation, the current construction of two 360 000 kVA transformer, 330 kV outlet back to the 110 kV outlet 11 back, the 330,110-kilovolt electrical equipment using GIS equipment, current and voltage transformers are used GIS electronic transformer, intelligent primary equipment by the first device body sensors intelligent component composition, the organic integration of intelligent components and equipment, to achieve a device intelligent. The project was put into operation will help alleviate the power shortage situation of Xi&#8217;an southwest grid summer peaks.

In project construction, the national grid company in Shaanxi actively carry out the process of innovation, advance planning, implementation of the site listed on the system and the first model system, so that planning visualization, goal dematerialized explicit quality, full implementation of the infrastructure safety and quality standards, ensure the quality of a boutique.

The substation in the design, construction, promote the use of standardization efforts, co-ordinate security, performance, equipment life-cycle cost relationship, as energy, land, water, and materials engineering model.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Most popular National Geographic Megastructures video: China Ultimate Port*

Among the dozen of National Geographic Megastructures videos on YouTube, this one is the best by far. "China Ultimate Port" has 150,793 views and a whopping 312 "likes" vs. 6 "dislikes."

I watched the entire video from beginning to end. It was full of surprising information throughout. I encourage you to watch the entire video. It's very exciting!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DF-41 ICBM

do you have the video that showed chinese shipbuilding technology being used by the british many centuries ago?
it was a discovery channel video i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

sweetgrape said:


> And, Indian life expectancy is short, don't make 30-years-long prediction, you can't see it, you will have be threw in the Ganges River, and decayed, then your sons or daughters drink it!!



That Indian guy went mad from drinking the rotting water of the Ganges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

China Trade Surplus Widens Slightly in May
Published on 6/11/2012 10:34:52 AM | By TradingEconomics.com, General Administration of Customs

Both exports and imports hit record high values per item, sending the trade surplus to $18.7 billion from the $18.4 billion registered in April. 

China exports rose by more than 15 percent in May versus the same period last year, the General Administration of Customs said on May 10th.

Exports beat market expectations, reportedly up by 15.3 percent to $181.1 billion last month compared with the 4.9 percent growth in April. Meanwhile, imports rose 12.7 percent year-over-year to $162.4 billion in May, better than the 0.3 percent increase in April&#8217;s import numbers.

As of May 31, China exports are up 8.7 percent to $774.4 billion and imports are up by 6.7 percent to $736.5 billion, according to government figures. The numbers attest to the size and strength of the Chinese economy, along with its continued importance as the world&#8217;s manufacturing hub. Despite the fact that China trade growth isn&#8217;t booming at teen-level growth rates, the economy is still maintaining robust performances even in a historically weak global economic environment like this one.

Trade with the U.S. is up 12 percent to $190 billion as of May 31 while trade with the European Union is stable, rising 1.3 percent even in dire times. China&#8217;s exports to the U.S. rose by 23 percent alone in May, the biggest increase this year. China exports rose 14 percent in April compared to a decline of similar proportions to the E.U.

The eurozone remains a cause for concern even after its finance ministers agreed on Saturday to lend Spain a reported 100 billion euros ($125 billion) to keep its banking sector solvent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

China Takes a Step to Make the Yuan a Rival to the Dollar | Business | TIME.com

"*China Takes a Big Step to Make the Yuan a Rival to the Dollar*
_Beijing looks to its reformist past to launch an important experiment aimed at expanding the countrys role in global finance_
By Michael Schuman | @MichaelSchuman | July 2, 2012





_Two businesmen talk between skyscrapers in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen in the province of Guangdong_ (PETER PARKS / AFP / Getty Images)

Shenzhen is where Chinas economic miracle began. Back in 1980, Deng Xiaoping and his Beijing comrades launched a special economic zone, or SEZ, in the southern enclave that became the center of a grand experiment in introducing free capitalism into Communist China. Foreign investors were invited to set up factories in the zone, cracking open the tightly controlled economy to the outside world, and as money poured in, attracted by Chinas cheap and plentiful labor, world economic history was altered forever. The Asian giant was transformed from an agrarian basket case into the Workshop of the World and chief rival to American economic dominance.

Now Beijing is again turning to Shenzhen for a new batch of trials with capitalism by dusting off that old idea of the SEZ and repurposing it. The consequences could prove just as sweeping for both China and the world. On Friday, Chinese policymakers formally revealed that they would turn a slice of Shenzhen into a new sort of SEZ to experiment in currency convertibility. The SEZ, called the Qianhai Shenzhen-Hong Kong Modern Service Industry Cooperation Zone will be developed near the border with bustling Hong Kong at a cost of $45 billion. Details on exactly what financial reforms will take place in the zone were sparse. It is possible that the measures will include the permission of some cross-border yuan lending between Hong Kong and mainland firms. But the purpose was made clear: China is will take steps to free up the ways in which its currency, called the yuan or renminbi (RMB), can be used in international finance. The countrys policy is to gradually open up its capital account and realize the full convertibility of the yuan, said Zhang Xiaoqiang, vice chairman of Chinas influential National Development and Reform Commission. Qianhai, as the first experimental zone of the countrys modern service industry, should be a pioneer of that.

In introducing this zone, China is taking an important step towards achieving one of its major goals  elevating itself from solely a global manufacturing power into a global financial power as well. Beijing has been striving to make its currency, called the yuan or renminbi (RMB), more widely used internationally, and thanks to the growing importance of China in global trade, the yuan has been gaining something of a worldwide profile. The yuan is being used more frequently in trade conducted between China and its trading partners. In a mere three years, the share of Chinas international trade settled in yuan increased from nothing to 8% in 2011. Beijing has been encouraging this trend through a series of currency swap arrangements to make the yuan more readily available. China inked just such a deal, of nearly $30 billion, with Brazil in June. Some Chinese companies have been permitted to settle trade transactions in yuan through Hong Kong banks, turning the special administrative region into the primary offshore center for business in the Chinese currency. More yuan-dominated securities are available for investors, such as the dim sum bonds traded in Hong Kong. As Chinas economic might continues to grow, the influence of its currency will inevitably increase with it. It is apparent that more and more central banks are realizing that alongside the secular decline of the USD (U.S. dollar) as a reserve currency, the RMB is the most likely currency to challenge the near-monopoly position of the USD in the global reserve system, Jun Ma, Deutsche Banks chief economist for Greater China, wrote in a June 25 report.

Yet there are clear limits to how quickly the yuan can become a true rival to the dollar or even the euro. The yuan is still not fully convertible for financial transactions, nor is it widely traded outside of China. The value of the yuan remains controlled by the Chinese government. And since access for foreign investors to Chinese stocks and other assets is restricted, they dont have much to buy with the yuan they do hold. Until trade in the yuan becomes more market-oriented and transparent, the yuan and yuan-denominated assets become widely available, and Chinas financial markets become more open, Beijings dream of an internationally prominent currency will be unattainable. Without an open capital account, the internationalization of the RMB can only achieve less than 10% of its potential, Jun Ma added. Capital controls, if not removed, will become the key bottleneck for RMB internationalization in the coming years.

Thats why the new Shenzhen currency zone is so important. By allowing freer, cross-border financial transactions in yuan, Beijing is taking a step towards dismantling the capital controls that hold back the currency from being a force in the global economy. History tells us that what happens in Shenzhen doesnt stay in Shenzhen. The market-opening reforms that began in the city in the 1980s were eventually rolled out on a national scale. This time, the currency reforms proposed for the new Shenzhen zone will also likely prove just a first move towards a much wider liberalization process for the yuan, which, in theory, could end with its full convertibility.

That would truly transform the yuan into a major international currency able to pose a challenge to the dollars No. 1 status. But we are still very far away from such an outcome. The Shenzhen zone is one important reform in the many, many more that are needed. Jun Ma lists 18 important policy measures he feels need to take place to further the internationalization of the yuan, including opening up Chinese capital markets to foreign investors, promoting the pricing of commodities in yuan and increasing the flexibility of the currencys exchange rate.

There is little reason to believe such reforms will take place quickly. In fact, there is no guarantee they will happen at all. Chinas efforts to liberalize capital flows and its currency regime have been progressing at a glacial pace. The process of valuing the yuan is only slightly more market-oriented than it was seven years ago, when its peg to the dollar was first lifted. Chinese policymakers are still fearful of the sort of free cross-border capital flows that could become destabilizing in times of economic stress. They look upon the countrys capital controls as a key tool that protected the domestic economy from the ravages of the post-Lehman financial crisis in 2008. There are powerful interests, from exporters to state banks, which might be opposed to rapid financial liberalization. Achieving a fully convertible yuan will also require hefty reform of Chinas domestic financial sector, which will entail deregulating interest rates and making the banking sector more competitive. With a major political transition due later this year, it is not clear what Chinas new crop of cadres think about the pace of economic reform, placing a big question mark over future progress.

Yet the implications of the Shenzhen experiment for the global economy cant be underestimated, either. Just as Shenzhen altered global manufacturing in the 1980s, it could alter global financial and currency markets in coming years. As Chinas miracle continues, thats probably more a matter of when than if."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matrixx

China is slowing down miserably...


Chinese Industrial Companies
China Stocks to Extend Drop After Losing 2012 Gains - Bloomberg
China


----------



## Martian2

*China's/World's Top Three Banks generated $104.8 billion in profits*

I have good news! We're the new Jews!

China's banks are world's most profitable - Business News - Business - The Independent

"*China's banks are world's most profitable*
Gideon Spanier | Monday 02 July 2012

The three most profitable banks in the world are now Chinese, illustrating how far financial power has shifted from Europe and America since the credit crunch.

Chinese banks generate 29 per cent of total global profits from the banking industry, against just 4 per cent in 2007. European bank profits fell to 6 per cent, against 46 per cent five years ago.

Industrial Commercial Bank of China is the world's most profitable bank, with pre-tax profits of $43.2bn (£27.5bn). China Construction Bank ($34.8bn) and Bank of China ($26.8bn) are also in the top three, while America's JP Morgan is fourth, according to the annual survey of 1,000 banks by The Banker magazine.

"Europe's loss is China's gain," said Brian Caplen, editor of The Banker, who added that Chinese banks were "making the type of profits that European banks can only dream about".

In a sign of how the eurozone crisis has devastated the continent's banking industry, 24 out of the 25 worst-performing banks came from within Europe.

Britain's Lloyds Banking Group was the ninth-worst performer in terms of losses, plunging $5.5bn into the red, and Royal Bank of Scotland was in 21st with a loss of $1.1bn. UK banks' share of global banking profits has halved to 5 per cent in just five years. However, Mr Caplen said: "While UK banks as a whole have suffered tremendously in terms of their share of global banking profits, the performance of individual UK banks is extremely varied. Some are making huge profits while others make huge losses."

He noted that HSBC was still the seventh most profitable bank in the world, while Barclays, under pressure over the Libor rate fixing scandal, is in 18th place in the top 1,000."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hello_10

> *China's June official services PMI rises to 3-month high*
> 
> BEIJING: China's services sector expanded at its fastest pace in three months in June, an official survey showed on Tuesday, but left intact market expectations that Beijing will deliver more policy measures to support growth in the near future.
> 
> *The latest survey by the National Bureau of Statistics and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP) showed the purchasing managers' index for the country's non-manufacturing sector rose to 56.7 from 55.2 in May, the best reading since a 10-month high of 58.0 recorded in March.*
> 
> A reading above 50 indicates expanding activity and one below 50 signals contraction, according to the survey methodology.
> 
> The reading from the services sector follows two PMI surveys of China's vast manufacturing industry showing factory activity fell to a seven-month low in June, dampened by both external and domestic weakness.
> 
> *China's fast-growing services industry, which accounts for about 43 percent of output in the world's Number 2 economy*, has so far weathered the global slowdown much better than the factory sector.
> 
> "The index shows stable and steady growth momentum of China's services sector. Taking the official PMI indexes under consideration, they all indicate that China's current economic growth shows signs of stabilising," Cai Jin, a vice president at the CFLP, said in a statement accompanying the index.
> 
> China's official manufacturing PMI for June confounded market expectations of slippage into contrationary territory and clung to an expansionary reading of 50.2 when it was published on July 1 - albeit at a seven month low.
> 
> A sub-index measuring new orders for the services sector r ose to 53.7 in June from May's 52.5, t he highest level so far this year, according to CFLP's Cai.
> 
> The input price sub-index fell to 52.1 in June from 53.6 in May, while prices charged held below 50 f or the second straight month, at 48.6 versus May's 48.5.
> 
> Easing price pressures provice more room to ease monetary policy without igniting inflation - a key worry for policymakers in Beijing obsessed with managing the impact of costs on social stability.
> 
> Economists and traders expect the central bank to move soon to cut the required reserve ratio (RRR) for banks again, and many think another cut to borrowing rates is also possible later this year.
> 
> China has lowered RRR in three 50-basis point steps since November 2011, freeing up an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan ($190 billion) for fresh lending. It cut benchmark interest rates by 25 bps in early June to 6.31 percent in a surprise move - its first cut since the depths of the global financial crisis.
> 
> On the fiscal front, Beijing has fast-tracked investment projects and rolled out new incentives to spur consumer spending on energy-efficient products.
> 
> China's June official services PMI rises to 3-month high - The Economic Times



PMI of 56.7 means expansion by around 13.4%, this is excellent. i think service alone would keep China's growth at least above 7% regardless what happens in rest of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


> *China's/World's Top Three Banks generated $104.8 billion in profits*
> 
> I have good news! We're the new Jews!
> 
> China's banks are world's most profitable - Business News - Business - The Independent
> 
> "*China's banks are world's most profitable*
> Gideon Spanier | Monday 02 July 2012
> 
> The three most profitable banks in the world are now Chinese, illustrating how far financial power has shifted from Europe and America since the credit crunch.
> 
> Chinese banks generate 29 per cent of total global profits from the banking industry, against just 4 per cent in 2007. European bank profits fell to 6 per cent, against 46 per cent five years ago.
> 
> Industrial Commercial Bank of China is the world's most profitable bank, with pre-tax profits of $43.2bn (£27.5bn). China Construction Bank ($34.8bn) and Bank of China ($26.8bn) are also in the top three, while America's JP Morgan is fourth, according to the annual survey of 1,000 banks by The Banker magazine.
> 
> "Europe's loss is China's gain," said Brian Caplen, editor of The Banker, who added that Chinese banks were "making the type of profits that European banks can only dream about".
> 
> In a sign of how the eurozone crisis has devastated the continent's banking industry, 24 out of the 25 worst-performing banks came from within Europe.
> 
> Britain's Lloyds Banking Group was the ninth-worst performer in terms of losses, plunging $5.5bn into the red, and Royal Bank of Scotland was in 21st with a loss of $1.1bn. UK banks' share of global banking profits has halved to 5 per cent in just five years. However, Mr Caplen said: "While UK banks as a whole have suffered tremendously in terms of their share of global banking profits, the performance of individual UK banks is extremely varied. Some are making huge profits while others make huge losses."
> 
> He noted that HSBC was still the seventh most profitable bank in the world, while Barclays, under pressure over the Libor rate fixing scandal, is in 18th place in the top 1,000."


Not a good thing IMO. It's because of market barriers to entry that Chinese retail banking can be as profitable as international banks, which have a wide-array of financial institution services like investment banking. The level of professionalism is still higher in an international bank like Standard Chartered and HSBC compared to ICBC or BOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

not long ago the Western media all predict Chinese banking system will bankrupt by 60% bad loans. and compare with Western banks with under 5% bad loan, it turn out the ones should bankrupt grow fast and become most profitable, and those supper diehard western banks mostly bankrupt if without government bailout. 

God plays a humor joke to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

CNN gdp picture and growth prediction







year 2012 was estimated by CNN. the US number is ok, I dont agree the Chinese number on 2012. China had 7.5T last year, what made China suddenly slows down to 6% and US 3.3% growth? let me summary and do the calculation for you.

in the last a few years, I followed Chinese GDP closely, they had RMB gdp growth 16% - 18% per year, plus RMB appreciation 4-5%. Chinese GDP growth in dollar was around 18%. 

2000--2010 Chinese GDP growth 18%&#65306; 1.2T * &#65288;1.18^10) = 6.2T vs the actual was 6.2T, not 5.9T 
2000--2010 USA GDP growth 5%&#65306; 10T * &#65288;1.05^10) = 16.3T vs actual 14.5T, well short, 5% was over estimate. 

if you compare with 2010 to 2011, US growth was 3%, Chinese growth was 7.5T / 6.2T = 21% growth in one year.
from 2000 to 2010, Chinese growth was 18%, 2011 GDP was 21% on dollar base, what made CNN to believe this year China will grow 6% while US grows 3.3% in 2012? 

the the last picture, 2011 to 2017, 6 years of growth. that should be:

2017 USA gdp&#65306; 15T * &#65288;1.04^6) = 19.0T 
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 7.5T * &#65288;1.18^6) = 20.25T 

more conservately 
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 15T * &#65288;1.03^6) = 17.9T 
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 7.5T * &#65288;1.17^6) = 19.24T 

China will surpass USA by GDP in 2016, in the first quarter of 2017 will have tons of news to confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*China invents new generation of smart electronic mule*
China invents new generation of smart electronic mule | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-03 &#8212; Pacific Mechatronic (Group) Co., Ltd. in the 2012 CITME (China International Textile Machinery Exhibition) launched a new generation of intelligent electronic mule, this machine uses a single ingot of single-motor drive technology, so that each spindle of the spinning frame to become an independent, stable drive unit,laid a solid foundation for the realization of the single spindle speed, decapitation, efficiency, spinning tension, energy consumption and other parameters on-line monitoring and fault diagnosis, and effectively ensure the spindle speed of 25000rpm, smooth operation, breakage ratelow and stable product quality.

Pacific a new generation of intelligent electric mule fitted with spun yarn breakage roving operation with electric spindle linkage stop feeding device, once the yarn breakage, roving stop feeding immediately and effectively reduce the number of flowers bellows and roller rollers around the flower phenomenon to improve made &#8203;&#8203;rate and Tenders stands, rate, reduced employment, reduced costs; new design of a positive lifting system, improve the stability of the ring rail running, put an end to a ring plate movements frustrated, sluggish the occurrence of the problem to improve the yarn forming, reduce yarn breakage; configuration of a digital control system, real-time online monitoring of spinning tension changes, by optimizing the spinning tension curve, the rational regulation of the spinning speed, increase the average production of a doffing spindle speed, the whole production efficiency more than 10%.

Shanghai Pacific Mechatronic (Group) Co., Ltd. (hereinafter refer to Shanghai Pacific) was founded on August 12, 1994, consists of 33 enterprises of former Shanghai Textile Machinery Industry Company and Shanghai Textile Equipment Industry Company. Shanghai Pacific has total asset of RMB 3.358 billion. In 2004, Shanghai Pacific reaches RMB1.85 sales revenue, USD62.3 million export amount, and 28.8 million profit.

Shanghai Pacific headquater and most its enterprises locate in Shanghai. With 10 textile machinery and equipments manufactory, technology center, import & export coperation and listed company, Shanghai Pacific has grown into a comprehensive enterprises group, competitive in product development, design, manufacture and service.

In October 2003, Shanghai Pacific ranks No. 74 of top 500 Chinese machinery industry enterprises.

*20.6 million kw: World&#8217;s largest hydropower project close to &#8220;Full Power&#8221; Operating*
20.6 million kw: World&#8217;s largest hydropower project close to &#8220;Full Power&#8221; Operating | China's Great Science and Technology


















2012-07-02 &#8212; All 32 generators of China&#8217;s Three Gorges Dam, the world&#8217;s largest hydropower project, went into production on Monday evening as flood season arrived, with a combined generating capacity of 20.6 million kw..

It is the first time all 32 generators &#8212; including the last turbine , which passed a trial operation in May &#8212; started up at the same time, said Zhang Chengping, head of the machinery and electronic engineering bureau of the China Three Gorges Corporation.

The outbound flow rose to 34,000 cubic meters per second on Monday evening due to floodwater from the upper reaches of the Yangtze River and was sufficient for the operation of the 32 generators, which has a full load of 700,000 kw each, he said.

The 32 generators of the 180-billion-yuan Three Gorges project, which was launched in 1993, have a combined generating capacity of 22.4 million kw.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

There is the growth translation of CNN prediction:

1) US growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)

................................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5% 

4%
************************
3% ............................................ ********

2%
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..... 2000...............................................2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017 



2) Chinaese growth: (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)

22% ............................................*****

18% **********************

14% 

10%

6% ......................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..... 2000.................................2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,2017



so, from 2013, China will have GDP growth hair-cut 60%, 
and USA will have growth double to match China around 6%.
at the same time, India will have growth jump from current
0% - 2% growth to 10% based on dollar rate,

wow, how nice is the picture from their color glasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Greater China

*China's Capital Controversy

Overinvestment problem may be greatly overstated*

THE IMF says so. Academics and Western governments agree. China invests too much. It is an article of faith that China needs to rebalance its economy by investing less and consuming more. Otherwise, it is argued, diminishing returns on capital will cramp future growth; or, worse still, massive overcapacity will cause a slump in investment, bringing the economy crashing down. So where exactly is all this excessive investment?

Most people point to the rapid growth in Chinas capital spending and its unusually high share of GDP. Fixed-asset investment (the most widely cited figure, because it is reported monthly) has grown at a breathtaking annual rate of 26% over the past seven years. Yet these numbers are misleading. They are not adjusted for inflation and they include purchases of existing assets, such as land, that are inflated by the rising value of land and property. A more reliable measure, and the one used in other countries, is real fixed-capital formation, which is measured on a value-added basis like GDP. This has increased by a less alarming annual average of 12% over the past seven years, not that much faster than the 11% growth rate in GDP in that period.






The level of fixed-capital formation does look unusually high, at an estimated 48% of GDP in 2011 (see left-hand chart). By comparison, the ratio peaked at just under 40% in Japan and South Korea. In most developed countries it is now around 20% or less. But an annual investment-to-GDP ratio does not actually reveal whether there has been too much investment. To determine that you need to look at the size of the total capital stockthe value of all past investment, adjusted for depreciation. Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at HSBC, estimates that Chinas capital stock per person is less than 8% of Americas and 17% of South Koreas (see right-hand chart). Another study, by Andrew Batson and Janet Zhang at GK Dragonomics, a Beijing-based research firm, finds that China still has less than one-quarter as much capital per person as America had achieved in 1930, when it was at roughly the same level of development as China today.

Some claim that a rise in the ratio of Chinas capital stock to GDP is evidence that new investment is becoming less efficient: a given increase in capital leads to a smaller increase in GDP. But a rising capital-output ratio is perfectly normal when a poor country shifts from agriculture to more capital-intensive industry. GK Dragonomics estimates that Chinas ratio of 2.4 in 2010 is well within the range of 2 to 3 seen in most countries.

Another yardstick is the return on capital, which should be falling if there is huge spare capacity. Yet average industrial profit margins and the rate of return on capital of listed firms have been fairly steady over the past decade after adjusting for the cycle. Although many firms, particularly state-owned ones, benefit from cheap loans, the average real cost of borrowing across the whole economy is much higher, so this distortion is more likely to lead to a misallocation of investment than to excess overall investment. The growth rate in Chinas total factor productivity (TFP), a measure of the efficiency with which both labour and capital are used, has also been one of the fastest in the world.

TFP growth has probably fallen in the past few years, but that largely reflects a spurt in infrastructure investments, which deliver modest immediate gains but will boost productivity over the next 20 or 30 years. Although sceptics dismiss many of these projects as white elephants, a report by BCA Research suggests that the countrys infrastructure is still lagging behind demand. The total length of railway track has increased by 50% since 1995, for example, but passenger numbers have doubled and freight traffic has increased by 150%. China has around 6% of the worlds total railway network, yet carries 24% of global freight volumes. And despite all the new property construction in recent years, there is still an overall shortage of housing in China. Roughly one-third of urban residents live in poor-quality collective housing. This means that many more houses need to be built. Again, the problem is misallocation of investment rather than oversupply. There is huge unsatisfied demand from people who cannot afford to buy at current prices, while a rising number of richer households own more than one home, often as an investment.

*Flawed figures?*

Chinas rising investment and falling consumption as a share of GDP are commonly portrayed as an economic anomaly. Yet this pattern is normal in a rapidly industrialising country. In a traditional agricultural economy farmers consume most of their income, but once industrialisation gets under way a rising share of national income goes to owners of capital, who invest it in factories and the like. Investment rises as a share of GDP, and consumption falls. During their peak periods of industrialisation, South Korea and Japan saw an even sharper rise in investment relative to GDP than China has seen over the past 20 years.

As for that oddly high level in its investment-to-GDP ratio, one explanation is that Chinas statistical system (set up when it was a command economy) is better at recording investment than consumer spending. Many think consumption (especially of services) is undermeasured as a share of GDP, and hence that investment is overstated. A report by Morgan Stanley suggests that Chinas true investment-to-GDP ratio may be up to ten percentage points lower than officially reported (ie, 38% rather than 48%).

Given Chinas rapid growth, cheap loans and the big role played by state-owned banks, it is inevitable that capital has been wasted in some industries. But the evidence suggests that China has not seriously overinvested. That does not mean rebalancing is unnecessary. Under Chinas capital-heavy model of growth, owners of capital have been getting much richer than workers. The main reason for shifting from capital-intensive production to the more labour-intensive, consumer-friendly sort is not to sustain economic growth, but to reduce inequality. Workers could then enjoy more of the rewards of Chinas past investment.

The Economist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Most popular National Geographic Megastructures video: China Ultimate Port*

Among the dozen of National Geographic Megastructures videos on YouTube, this one is the best by far. "China Ultimate Port" has 153,193 views and a whopping 321 "likes" vs. 6 "dislikes."

I watched the entire video from beginning to end. It was full of surprising information throughout. I encourage you to watch the entire video. It's very exciting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

nice video, I can spy the chinese development from this small window. Chinese economic is merged by millions videos like this one, very powerful at amazing speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*China develops 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator*
China develops 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-05 &#8212; Weifang Xinli Superconducting Co.,LTD&#8217;s zero-volatile 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator has been successfully off the assembly line on June 13, 2012. And the zero-volatile 5T/500 superconducting separator prototype is planned for completion in early 2013. Before this product, only the United States and a few developed countries are able to produce expensive price (5T/20K/500 about $ 20 million/unit) and maintenance of operating costs and inconvenience to limit its application in the domestic.

For domestic ore low utilization rate and low grade ore, Xinli Superconducting and the Institute of High Energy Physics of Chinese Academy of Sciences made joint development of zero-volatile low-temperature superconducting magnetic separator in October 2010. The concept is to use the characteristics of the superconducting coil resistance in the superconducting state is zero, high current through the superconducting coil, resulting in greatly induced current and magnetic field strength, the huge magnetic field powerful enough to be weakly magnetic minerals in metal ores and non-metallic mineral harmful metal separation. Zero due to the resistance of the superconducting coil, the scarcity of energy consumed in the demagnetization of the conditions of continuous work, energy consumption is only 10% of the ordinary electromagnetic devices, the production efficiency is 10 times more than ordinary electromagnetic devices in dealing with iron ore tailings, weakly magnetic metal ore and kaolin, potassium and sodium feldspar, high-purity quartz and other non-metallic mineral iron oxide and weakly magnetic material has a distinct advantage, with great economic and social benefits.

The center of the magnetic field strength in the machine up to 5.5T, the zero volatile of liquid helium can satisfy three years operation without supplementary, the magnet life for over 20 years with demagnetization of pity case of continuous operation.

The machine weighs only 15 tons, only about the 1/6 of same efficiency of electromagnetic separator, total power is 40KW, power-saving of 90% compared with the same efficiency of electromagnetic separator, the system computer can realize real-time acquisition to process dry Kaolin ore up to 120 tons per day, approximately 10 times more than with the efficiency of electromagnetic separator, a substantial increase in the grade of ore the election.

5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator has these outstanding advantages:

the center of the magnetic field strength up to 5.5T;
liquid helium zero volatile (3 years, no need to supplement liquid helium);
short excitation time (1h);
magnets life of more than 20 years;
in the demagnetization of the case of continuous operation;
The machine weighs only 15 tons electromagnetic separator with the same efficiency compared to only about 1/6;
the total power is only 40KW, 90% saving compared with the same efficiency of electromagnetic separator;
processing capacity of up to 120 tons / day of dry Kaolin ore, approximately 5-10 times with the efficiency of electromagnetic separator.
the entire microcomputer control, the parameters can be real-time acquisition;
a substantial increase ore select grade.

Weifang Xinli Superconducting Magnet Technology Co., Ltd. was established in September 2009 in Weifang High-tech Development Zone, Shandong Walter Magnet Technology Co., Ltd. a wholly owned subsidiary, set up a joint team of experts of the Institute of High Energy Physics of Chinese Academy of Sciences high-tech enterprises. In December 2009, the company signed with the Institute of High Energy Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences of the superconducting technology, comprehensive cooperation agreement aimed at the development of MRI superconducting magnets, superconducting magnetic separator, superconducting separator, and other leading products in the ultra- guide technology applications is a major breakthrough, and thus to achieve industrialization. Sony&#8217;s aim has always been adhering to the head office is committed to being the world&#8217;s leading engineering service provider for superconducting magnets.

The company has strong technical force, the Alliance on innovation strategy of the magnetic and superconducting magnet application technology, &#8220;Doctoral Fellow of the workstation&#8221;, &#8220;CAS High Energy Institute superconducting magnet engineering center&#8221; and &#8220;China Machinery Industry superconducting magnet engineering Research Center &#8220;set up in my company. Academic Committee has thirteen domestic authoritative experts headed by Academician YE Chao-Hui, Yan Luguang, guiding the company product development, industrialization and product marketing. R & D team is composed by 76 people, including 4 doctors, 8 masters, kite all scholars, a researcher, senior laboratory, 27 senior engineers, 85% of Bachelor degree or above.


*China produces CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool*
China produces CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-05 &#8212; To meet the requirements of the special structure of gear in viation, aerospace, automotive, wind energy and other industry, a new method of gear machining, gear slicing, is proposed to improve the limitation of current gear machining method for not run-through inner gear without recess.

Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD and Tianjin University jointly developed cylindrical gear cut tooth processing method using dual high-speed synchronous spindle head surface machining, the creation of a cut-cut theory of the cylindrical gear. The technology and give full play to the characteristics of CNC automation, new cylindrical gear cutting method, carried out within and outside the straight-tooth or helical gear peeling developed into processing, the same machine can be processed outside of the tooth can be processed internal tooth. Processing for multi-axis gear to achieve the smaller parts of On the pitch, non-form without undercuts the workpiece within the tooth, external tooth machining, and CNC technology to achieve the modification of the gear. It can achieve the following three modulus workpiece outside diameter less than 135 mm, internal diameter 60 mm above the ramp outside the teeth, is, oblique internal gear cutting.

Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD uses this technology and developes China&#8217;s first CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool. On July 5 2012, this new system was promoted in Chsngsha City, Hunan Province.

The concept and characteristics of gear slicing are proposed in view of the realization of gear machining, chip formation, and the exclusion of chip. The principle of gear slicing is opened out based on the meshing principle of staggered axial helical gears.

According to the principle of gear slicing, the movements required in gear machining and the relationship between the movements are made certain. So the movement model is established. The relative speed at cutting point is learned and the factors affecting the speed are analyzed to prove the feasibility of gear slicing based on the knowledge of differential geometry.

According to Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD, the birth of the technology let gear production become more efficient and cheaper, and more machining accuracy, lower processing roughness. Traditional crafts (hobbing) can only process one hour three, 10,000-consuming 3333.3 hours, low power consumption 17199.83 degrees and the new technology (YK1015A CNC cut tooth machine) one hour to process 149 per ten thousand took 67.114 hours, power consumption is 1610.74 ° In addition, the traditional process (hobbing) stand-alone cutting oil per month to consume about 100 liters, the new technology (YK1015A CNC cut tooth machine) dry cutting, no oil. CNC cut tooth machine in the course of the operation, without coolant, if the product is successful in the domestic promotion, only the automobile gear industry, annual savings of fuel will be hundred million tons in volume terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Greater China

*China, Cuba pledge to further enhance ties*

July 6, 2012






After President Hu Jintao held talks with Castro, both countries signed eight agreements covering, among other sectors, agriculture, healthcare and technology.

China and Cuba are both at an important phase in their development, Hu told Castro, who arrived for his first state visit to China, on Wednesday, since taking office in 2008.

To further boost and develop China-Cuba relations will enhance common development and promote cooperation between China and Latin America, Hu said.

Focus should be placed on increasing trade and cooperation in a number of fields, including energy and construction, Hu said.

Hu also suggested that both countries should coordinate more on key issues, including United Nations reform, climate change and sustainable development. *Hu praised Cuba's socialist achievements and said China will always support the country in protecting its sovereignty.

Castro, the 81-year-old president of Cuba's Council of State and the Council of Ministers, said Cubans are proud of the ties between the two countries and their increasing cooperation.*

Castro said Cuba is steadily promoting reform and exploring a development path consistent with its national conditions, to promote comprehensive and coordinated economic and social development.

Cuba attaches great importance to China's successful experience in development, Castro said.

He pointed out that trade, investment and renewable energy were areas that would benefit from greater cooperation.

Analysts said Cuba views China as a role model and wants to learn from its economic experience.

Cuba is particularly paying attention to economic cooperation since Castro is focusing on development and reform, said Qi Fengtian, an expert on Latin American studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

Economic cooperation with China and other countries is important for Cuba to get out of its economic difficulties, but Cuba is not ignoring the rich tradition of political cooperation between the two countries, Qi said.






*Cuba established diplomatic relations with China on Sept 28, 1960, the first Latin American country to do so.






China is Cuba's second-largest trading partner after Venezuela. Trade between the two, in 2011, reached $2 billion.*

Cuba is taking a comprehensive approach to ties to get the most out of them, Qi added.

Noting that Cuba has a vibrant biotechnology and healthcare sector, Qi said cooperation between the two countries has obvious benefits.

Castro will also visit Vietnam, which is Cuba's main supplier of rice.

Cuba can draw on the experiences of other socialist countries that have been economically successful, said Yang Jianmin, an expert at the center for Cuban studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

sweetgrape said:


> *China develops 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator*
> China develops 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-07-05 &#8212; Weifang Xinli Superconducting Co.,LTD&#8217;s zero-volatile 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator has been successfully off the assembly line on June 13, 2012. And the zero-volatile 5T/500 superconducting separator prototype is planned for completion in early 2013. Before this product, only the United States and a few developed countries are able to produce expensive price (5T/20K/500 about $ 20 million/unit) and maintenance of operating costs and inconvenience to limit its application in the domestic.
> 
> For domestic ore low utilization rate and low grade ore, Xinli Superconducting and the Institute of High Energy Physics of Chinese Academy of Sciences made joint development of zero-volatile low-temperature superconducting magnetic separator in October 2010. The concept is to use the characteristics of the superconducting coil resistance in the superconducting state is zero, high current through the superconducting coil, resulting in greatly induced current and magnetic field strength, the huge magnetic field powerful enough to be weakly magnetic minerals in metal ores and non-metallic mineral harmful metal separation. Zero due to the resistance of the superconducting coil, the scarcity of energy consumed in the demagnetization of the conditions of continuous work, energy consumption is only 10% of the ordinary electromagnetic devices, the production efficiency is 10 times more than ordinary electromagnetic devices in dealing with iron ore tailings, weakly magnetic metal ore and kaolin, potassium and sodium feldspar, high-purity quartz and other non-metallic mineral iron oxide and weakly magnetic material has a distinct advantage, with great economic and social benefits.
> 
> The center of the magnetic field strength in the machine up to 5.5T, the zero volatile of liquid helium can satisfy three years operation without supplementary, the magnet life for over 20 years with demagnetization of pity case of continuous operation.
> 
> The machine weighs only 15 tons, only about the 1/6 of same efficiency of electromagnetic separator, total power is 40KW, power-saving of 90% compared with the same efficiency of electromagnetic separator, the system computer can realize real-time acquisition to process dry Kaolin ore up to 120 tons per day, approximately 10 times more than with the efficiency of electromagnetic separator, a substantial increase in the grade of ore the election.
> 
> 5.5T/300 superconducting magnetic separator has these outstanding advantages:
> 
> the center of the magnetic field strength up to 5.5T;
> liquid helium zero volatile (3 years, no need to supplement liquid helium);
> short excitation time (1h);
> magnets life of more than 20 years;
> in the demagnetization of the case of continuous operation;
> The machine weighs only 15 tons electromagnetic separator with the same efficiency compared to only about 1/6;
> the total power is only 40KW, 90% saving compared with the same efficiency of electromagnetic separator;
> processing capacity of up to 120 tons / day of dry Kaolin ore, approximately 5-10 times with the efficiency of electromagnetic separator.
> the entire microcomputer control, the parameters can be real-time acquisition;
> a substantial increase ore select grade.
> 
> Weifang Xinli Superconducting Magnet Technology Co., Ltd. was established in September 2009 in Weifang High-tech Development Zone, Shandong Walter Magnet Technology Co., Ltd. a wholly owned subsidiary, set up a joint team of experts of the Institute of High Energy Physics of Chinese Academy of Sciences high-tech enterprises. In December 2009, the company signed with the Institute of High Energy Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences of the superconducting technology, comprehensive cooperation agreement aimed at the development of MRI superconducting magnets, superconducting magnetic separator, superconducting separator, and other leading products in the ultra- guide technology applications is a major breakthrough, and thus to achieve industrialization. Sony&#8217;s aim has always been adhering to the head office is committed to being the world&#8217;s leading engineering service provider for superconducting magnets.
> 
> The company has strong technical force, the Alliance on innovation strategy of the magnetic and superconducting magnet application technology, &#8220;Doctoral Fellow of the workstation&#8221;, &#8220;CAS High Energy Institute superconducting magnet engineering center&#8221; and &#8220;China Machinery Industry superconducting magnet engineering Research Center &#8220;set up in my company. Academic Committee has thirteen domestic authoritative experts headed by Academician YE Chao-Hui, Yan Luguang, guiding the company product development, industrialization and product marketing. R & D team is composed by 76 people, including 4 doctors, 8 masters, kite all scholars, a researcher, senior laboratory, 27 senior engineers, 85% of Bachelor degree or above.
> 
> 
> *China produces CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool*
> China produces CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-07-05 &#8212; To meet the requirements of the special structure of gear in viation, aerospace, automotive, wind energy and other industry, a new method of gear machining, gear slicing, is proposed to improve the limitation of current gear machining method for not run-through inner gear without recess.
> 
> Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD and Tianjin University jointly developed cylindrical gear cut tooth processing method using dual high-speed synchronous spindle head surface machining, the creation of a cut-cut theory of the cylindrical gear. The technology and give full play to the characteristics of CNC automation, new cylindrical gear cutting method, carried out within and outside the straight-tooth or helical gear peeling developed into processing, the same machine can be processed outside of the tooth can be processed internal tooth. Processing for multi-axis gear to achieve the smaller parts of On the pitch, non-form without undercuts the workpiece within the tooth, external tooth machining, and CNC technology to achieve the modification of the gear. It can achieve the following three modulus workpiece outside diameter less than 135 mm, internal diameter 60 mm above the ramp outside the teeth, is, oblique internal gear cutting.
> 
> Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD uses this technology and developes China&#8217;s first CNC cylindrical gears slicing machine tool. On July 5 2012, this new system was promoted in Chsngsha City, Hunan Province.
> 
> The concept and characteristics of gear slicing are proposed in view of the realization of gear machining, chip formation, and the exclusion of chip. The principle of gear slicing is opened out based on the meshing principle of staggered axial helical gears.
> 
> According to the principle of gear slicing, the movements required in gear machining and the relationship between the movements are made certain. So the movement model is established. The relative speed at cutting point is learned and the factors affecting the speed are analyzed to prove the feasibility of gear slicing based on the knowledge of differential geometry.
> 
> According to Changsha Machine Tool Co.,LTD, the birth of the technology let gear production become more efficient and cheaper, and more machining accuracy, lower processing roughness. Traditional crafts (hobbing) can only process one hour three, 10,000-consuming 3333.3 hours, low power consumption 17199.83 degrees and the new technology (YK1015A CNC cut tooth machine) one hour to process 149 per ten thousand took 67.114 hours, power consumption is 1610.74 ° In addition, the traditional process (hobbing) stand-alone cutting oil per month to consume about 100 liters, the new technology (YK1015A CNC cut tooth machine) dry cutting, no oil. CNC cut tooth machine in the course of the operation, without coolant, if the product is successful in the domestic promotion, only the automobile gear industry, annual savings of fuel will be hundred million tons in volume terms.




I have no idea wtf this thing is but it sure sounds impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

the first machine is to produce Helium from air, 10 times more efficient then current generation. save a lot of energy and scale up production. machine itself is not a huge inversion, but from this news, I know Chinese can employ superconducting tech everywhere. superconducting is very powerful military tech. can be use in large power plans and power grid. 

Common Uses of Helium

Helium is used to cool superconducting magnets in MRI scanners.
As helium is lighter than air, airships and balloons can be filled with the gas to gain lift.
Helium is used to condense hydrogen and oxygen to make rocket fuel.
Helium can be added to oxygen tanks so that divers can breath more easily. This is especially important for people that go deep diving (over 450 ft below sea level).
Used in helium-neon lasers. These lasers can be used to read barcodes.
Helium can be used to detect leaks in high-vacuum and high-pressure equipment.
For materials easily contaminated by air, helium is used as a shielding gas in the arc welding process.
Helium is used as a protective gas when growing silicon and germanium crystals and when producing titanium and zirconium. It is a fantastic protective gas as it is inert (unreactive).
The age of rocks which contain uranium and thorium can be estimated using helium dating.
Helium is often used as a carrier gas in gas chromatography.
Helium can be used to detect leaks (small fractures) in some vessels.

==============

the 2nd machine is a tool to produce very complicate parts for any purpose, those parts are very difficult or impossible to produce from conventional methods. Sometimes, if you can not product those, and US, western countries ban export sensitive tech to China, you will not able to build/manufacture advance machine, weapons,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

Chinese travelers changing world tourism landscape






BEIJING &#8211; Huang Meng, a veteran reporter for a Chinese news outlet, still vividly remembers his first trip to Paris in the mid-1990s.

When he entered the pyramid gate of the Louvre Museum, a mecca for Paris visitors, he saw there were free introductory pamphlets for visitors. But none of the handouts were in Chinese and as a result, he was lost in the huge maze of exhibits as he spoke only little English.

Last year, Huang visited France again. This time, he found not only pamphlets in Chinese in the Louvre, but also the museum&#8217;s Chinese web page. Moreover, some shop assistants at the luxurious Galeries Lafayette department store spoke Mandarin, while hotels with many Chinese guests provided TV channels in their native language.

&#8220;I am very exited to hear Chinese spoken and see Chinese signs in Paris. It is convenient for Chinese tourists,&#8221; Huang said. &#8220;And the hospitable French people really make me feel at home.&#8221;

Huang&#8217;s experience is not unique among the fast growing numbers of outbound Chinese travelers. While they are influencing the world tourism landscape in economic, cultural and other ways, the destination countries are also adapting themselves to the booming influx of Chinese tourists.

Booming Chinese Outbound Tourism

Outbound tourism has become a lucrative business for travel agencies in China, and heavy spending by Chinese tourists overseas has contributed to the economies of destination countries.

In 2009, less than 5 percent of China&#8217;s over 22,000 travel agencies were engaged in the outbound tourism business. But overseas tourism generated 22 percent of China&#8217;s total tourism revenue, according to the China Tourism Academy (CTA).

The profitable overseas tourism business has been sustained by the rapid growth of Chinese visitors going abroad.

Major tourist destinations across the world have seen surging numbers of Chinese visitors in recent years. In 2010 alone, 57.39 million Chinese traveled abroad, spending $48 billion overseas, according to CTA figures.

The World Tourism Organization has estimated that the total number of outbound tourists from China would reach 100 million by 2020.
China Travel Trends » Blog Archive » Chinese travelers changing world tourism landscape

===============
worldbank.org

International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

In 2010, 57.4 million Chinese traveled out of China to see
the world and to spend money on outbound tourism.For 2015, the China National Tourism Administration CNTA forecasts that 100 million travelers spending US$100 billion will turn China into the worldwide No. 1 international tourism source market.

In 2010, the number of domestic tourists reached 2.1 billion, an increase of 10.6% against the previous year; domestic tourism income reached RMB 1.26 trillion, marking an increase of 23.5%; the number of inbound tourist reached 134 million, marking an increase of 5.8%; the number of inbound overnight tourists reached 55.66 million, marking an increase of 9.4%; tourism foreign exchange earnings reached USD 45.8 billion, marking an increase of 15.5%; the number of outbound tourists reached 57.39 million, marking an increase of 20.4%; total income of the national tourism industry reached RMB 1.57 trillion, marking an increase of 21.7%. 


International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

International tourism, number of arrivals 


Year of....2007.......2008.......2009........2010.......WorldBank.data

China 54,720,000 53,049,000 50,875,000 55,664,000 
H.Kong, China 17,154,000 17,319,000 16,926,000 20,085,000
Macao, China 12,945,000 10,610,000 10,402,000 11,926,000
Taiwan,China 6,000,000	6,000,000	6,000,000	6,087,484
total of "Great China"........................ ( 93.9 millions)

France 80,853,000 79,218,000 76,764,000 77,148,000 

U.S.A 55,979,000 57,937,000 54,884,000 59,791,000

Spain 58,666,000 57,192,000 52,178,000 52,677,000

Italy 43,654,000 42,734,000 43,239,000 43,626,000

U.King 30,870,000 30,142,000 28,199,000 28,295,000

Turkey 22,248,000 24,994,000 25,506,000 27,000,000

Germany 24,421,000 24,884,000 24,220,000 26,875,000

Malaysia 20,973,000 22,052,000 23,646,000 24,577,000

Russian 22,909,000 23,676,000 21,339,000 22,281,000

Mexico 21,370,000 22,637,000 21,454,000 22,260,000

Austria 20,773,000 21,935,000 21,355,000 22,004,000 

Ukraine 23,122,000 25,449,000 20,798,000 21,203,000

Canada 17,935,000 17,142,000 15,737,000 16,097,000

Thailand 14,464,000 14,584,000 14,150,000 15,936,000

Greece 16,165,000 15,939,000 14,915,000 15,007,000

Egypt. 10,610,000 12,296,000 11,914,000 14,051,000 

Saudi 11,531,000 14,757,000 10,897,000 10,850,000

.
.
.
.
.
.
India 5,082,000 5,283,000 5,168,000 5,776,000

Year of....2007.......2008.......2009........2010.......WorldBank.data


International tourism, number of arrivals 

International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doidoi2

eachus said:


> the first machine is to produce Helium from air, 10 times more efficient then current generation. save a lot of energy and scale up production. machine itself is not a huge inversion, but from this news, I know Chinese can employ superconducting tech everywhere. superconducting is very powerful military tech. can be use in large power plans and power grid.
> 
> Common Uses of Helium
> 
> Helium is used to cool superconducting magnets in MRI scanners.
> As helium is lighter than air, airships and balloons can be filled with the gas to gain lift.
> Helium is used to condense hydrogen and oxygen to make rocket fuel.
> Helium can be added to oxygen tanks so that divers can breath more easily. This is especially important for people that go deep diving (over 450 ft below sea level).
> Used in helium-neon lasers. These lasers can be used to read barcodes.
> Helium can be used to detect leaks in high-vacuum and high-pressure equipment.
> For materials easily contaminated by air, helium is used as a shielding gas in the arc welding process.
> Helium is used as a protective gas when growing silicon and germanium crystals and when producing titanium and zirconium. It is a fantastic protective gas as it is inert (unreactive).
> The age of rocks which contain uranium and thorium can be estimated using helium dating.
> Helium is often used as a carrier gas in gas chromatography.
> Helium can be used to detect leaks (small fractures) in some vessels.
> 
> ==============
> 
> the 2nd machine is a tool to produce very complicate parts for any purpose, those parts are very difficult or impossible to produce from conventional methods. Sometimes, if you can not product those, and US, western countries ban export sensitive tech to China, you will not able to build/manufacture advance machine, weapons,,,,



Sounds good, but unfortunately you don't know what you're talking about. The Superconducting magnetic separator is used primarily in earth and mineral processing. It's used to separate magnetic and weakly magnetic particles in ores from each other and from non-magnetic particles. There are many uses for this, from ore processing to water treatment to ceramic manufacturing. 

Superconductors and power-saving electromagnets, of course, have important applications in military technologies as well. Applications like water treatment aboard military vessels as well as energy saving electromagnets used in magnetic aircraft launch systems aboard carriers.

The second machine is used in precision gear production. Gears are one of the most important parts in power generating equipment. Think things like Wind turbines and electrical generators. Again, it's more of an improvement in manufacturing process. As it states in the article, the new process promises improvements of up to 50 times faster than current production rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eachus

thanks, your correction. Superconduction application is very useful. 

on the second machine. gear production has number of methods, slicing machine can make the cost lower and may reduce time of manufacture(only on limited scales), if in mass production, slicing machine is not a good solution --- very inefficient. In ten years ago, slicing technology was used to produce complicate parts and prototypes. complicate dimension parts mostly impossible to produce by traditional methods, even some method can do, but can not produce in accurate dimensions. slicing machine is something to make complicate simple, to produce numbers of 2-D element products to generate 3-D products. 


Wind turbines and electrical generators do not fit this slicing machine. 
small electrical generators are low cost products, must be produced in mass scales, anything out from this machine is not cheap, take hours or a day each. large electrical generators is huge parts weight in dozen tons, too big to slice. there are number production methods for gears to choose, why slice? same thing in Wind turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

9 Jul, 2012

*China's inflation rate slows to 2.2% in June*

China's inflation rate slows to 2.2% in June - The Economic Times

BEIJING: China's inflation rate slowed to 2.2 percent in June, official data showed Monday, giving the government further room to move as it seeks to reignite growth in the world's second biggest economy. 

The country's consumer price index ( CPI) rose by 2.2 percent year-on-year in June, the National Bureau of Statistics said, which was the lowest rate since the start of 2010 according to previously released figures. 

The inflation rate for the first half of 2012 was 3.3 percent, the bureau said. 

Economists predicted inflation would likely fall further this year. 

China's producer price index, an advance indicator of future inflation, fell 2.1 percent in June from the same month a year earlier, data from the bureau showed. 

Food prices, which have been a key component of rising prices in China since early 2010, were up 3.8 percent in June, the bureau said, while non-food prices rose 1.4 percent. 

Inflationary pressures have hounded China since the start of 2010, although they have dropped in recent months alongside a general slowing in the economy. 

This has given the government some flexibility in trying to reboot growth, and the central bank last week cut interest rates for the second time in a month. 

Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao on Sunday called for more aggressive moves to keep growth on track. 

"Currently, China's economy is generally stable, but downward pressure is still relatively big," the official Xinhua news agency quoted Wen as telling a government meeting in the eastern city of Nanjing. 

"We must take further steps to increase the strength of pre-emptive fine-tuning," he said, referring to economic policy. 

China's economy grew an annual 8.1 percent in the first quarter of 2012 -- its slowest pace in nearly three years. The government will release the gross domestic product figure for the second quarter on Friday. 

The government early this year set an annual economic growth target of 7.5 percent, down from expansion of 9.2 percent last year and 10.4 percent in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinas Victory-X jack-up drilling platform innitiates new model*
Chinas Victory-X jack-up drilling platform innitiates new model





2012-07-09  Shengli Oilfield is the first sea oil recovery onshore oilfield. From the November 1978 victory-I platform into the water, the Shengli Oilfield has the acquisition and construction of nine drilling platform at home and abroad. But the original offshore drilling platform, the aging, a serious shortage of operating depth of 35 m above the platform. One platform to remove retired in 1992,

China Sinopec Shengli Petroleum Administration a total of eight drilling platforms. Among them, the victory II and III platform is built in the country, the remaining six platforms are from abroad. These platforms, the service time has been 20 years, the longest over 30 years.

Renovation in the 10th Five-Year period, although the China Petrochemical Corporation has spent a lot of drilling platforms, but the aging of the platform structure of the problem still exists, especially the problem of aging have become increasingly prominent self-elevating drilling platform lifting device and platform operations force area rack by the involute into a wedge, the security risks in the drilling and production. To ease the offshore oil dilemma, drilling hospital organization researchers launched a Victory-X jack-up drilling platform since the jack-up drilling platform development of research.

Unremitting efforts in the development of the project team victory on Victory-X platform, the successful design of the maximum operating depth of the cylindrical leg jack-up drilling platforms, the maximum operating depth of 50 m, forming a cylindrical pile of shallow sea legs since a new model of jack-up drilling platform.

Compared with the original platform, Victory-X platform can move 12 meters from the derrick center longitudinal, lateral move to 3.6 m; drag the form of state-of-the-art drilling equipment, all drilling equipment using 12-pulse AC drives easy maintenance, simple operation, the power grid pollution; most powerful lifting capacity, carrying 1000 tons of active load case, the platform lift; adequate reserve buoyancy platform towage shift more secure, stable.

Victory-X platforms main box structure, the planar shape close to triangular. Platform leg cylindrical leg, each leg has a lifting devices, lifting devices and hull connections and fixed, the leg and hull support to a certain height. Lifting devices using the power rack and pinion jacking system.

Victory-X platform can be used in Bohai Bay, depth 4.5 m -50 m (including astronomical tide and storm surges) within the sediment quality or muddy waters 7000 meters (114 mm diameter drill pipe) depth oil drilling platform in a bit case, the same location up to the drilling of 30 wells (well spacing of 1.5 m) and the original platform was only nine. Maximum operating depth of up to 50 meters, Capacity 90 people, and the design life of 20 years, self-sustaining capacity at sea 20 days.

Project team first developed and equipped with a jack-up drilling platform security information collection and recording system, the data real-time detection of the platform in a variety of conditions, analysis, and timely submission of the security warning, and provides a strong guarantee for the safe operation of the platform ; the development of hydraulic automatic opening and closing the pile shoe system, ultra-low adsorption force to solve the deep mud into the jack-up platform, pile pulling difficult issues, to ensure the security of the platform plug pile job.

Victory-X platform marks the successful development of cylindrical leg has reached a new level of development of self-elevating drilling platforms to reach the international advanced level.

*Worlds highest level railway wagons fatigue and vibration testing bed built in China*
World&#8217;s highest level railway wagons fatigue and vibration testing bed built in China | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-07-09  On 6th July, a completely independent innovation research and development on world-class railway wagon vehicle fatigue and vibration test bed was built in CNR Qiqihar Railway Rolling Stock Co., Ltd..

In this railway wagon in the test bed trial for 20 days, you can get a line on the road to run for 25 years a variety of data. Since then the railway wagon just here to complete routine physical examination, can be estimated in the world hard and fast indicator of operating performance under different climatic and geographical conditions, different railway operating environment and life, to analyze this lorry No fully meet the user demand, formally launched to run the standard.

The test rig is was 2nd similar test equipment in the world, but as a set of railway wagon vehicle fatigue, vibration test functions in one test rig, its performance is far more than the worlds first test bed  the United States alone fatigue, a separate vibration test stand, the overall level of technology is a world leader.

The completion of the test rig, marking the Chinese railway wagon from the development, production, to test all aspects reached the world advanced level, a strong impetus to Chinas railway wagons from the railway wagon power to a world power in advance.

Railway wagons fatigue and vibration test stand is not only a dedicated test-bed of the railway wagon, but also the corresponding test of railway locomotives, buses, road vehicles and their key components.

This test bed can satisfy the different axle load, fatigue and vibration testing needs of different gauge and different uses of railway vehicles. The test stand provides for the establishment of the Chinese railway wagon fatigue life evaluation system and the vibration test specification of the conditions.

China CNR is Chinas first worlds second largest truck supplier. China CNR and even the Chinese railway wagon leader Qi rail equipment company, accounting for a quarter of Chinas railway truck market share, more than a dozen have been exported to the railway wagons nearly 20,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

eachus said:


> the 2nd machine is a tool to produce very complicate parts for any purpose, those parts are very difficult or impossible to produce from conventional methods. Sometimes, if you can not product those, and US, western countries ban export sensitive tech to China, you will not able to build/manufacture advance machine, weapons,,,,



It's a glorified cutter found in most workshops that do with cutting metal. No secret hush hush stuff here and it was sold extensively in the past primarily from Germany.


----------



## eachus

no, slicing machine is not just a cutting tool, the sheet materials are raw input has been ordered in standard size. the machine process a 3-D design from autocat or other software, starts with slice by slice to create a real object. for instance, you designed an ant city inside a small bottle with very complicate ant holes and paths style structure, those need to be all metal. There is no other method can do it. slicing machine can amazingly create it in an hour or just a few hours. 

and the product is in extremely accurate dimensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

ä¸­å½æä½å·¥èµæ åå¢å¹ä¸é å¨å¹´æ¶¨å¹é¾ä¹è§ | åå°è¡è§é»
the increase of Chinese minimum wage fell to 17%/year(2012) from 22%/year in 2011.

google translate:

"Economic Information Daily" from the Human Resources and Social Security, the Ministry was informed that the first half of this year, 16 regions have adjusted the minimum wage, the average rate of increase of the minimum monthly wage of less than 17%, significantly lower than last year, 25 to adjust the minimum wage region an average of 22% increase. Experts believe that the slowdown in economic growth to decline in corporate profits this year, overall wage growth is hard to be optimistic.

From Youth Net release "Economic Information Daily reported Fang Ye Li Tangning

The economic slowdown caused by corporate profits fall, the annual wage increase is difficult optimistic

"Economic Information Daily" reporter learned from the Human Resources and Social Security Ministry, the first half of this year, a total of 16 areas to adjust the minimum wage, the average rate of increase of the minimum monthly wage of less than 17%, significantly lower than last year, 25 to adjust the minimum wage regional average of 22% increase. Experts believe that the overall wage growth this year under pressure, can hardly be optimistic.

"Minimum wage" clear the minimum wage every two years at least to be adjusted once. In the first half of this year, 16 Total Beijing, Sichuan, Jiangxi, Shaanxi, Shenzhen, Shandong, Shanghai, Tianjin, Guangxi, Ningxia, Gansu, Shanxi, Yunnan, Chongqing, Jiangsu, Xinjiang and other regions to adjust the minimum wage. Among them, the minimum hourly wage is the highest in Beijing, 14 yuan per hour; the highest monthly minimum wage in Shenzhen, 1,500 yuan per month. 16 regions, after adjusting the minimum wage in a thousand dollars to 14, eight more than last year.

ä¸­å½æä½å·¥èµæ åå¢å¹ä¸é å¨å¹´æ¶¨å¹é¾ä¹è§ | åå°è¡è§é»

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Ten years ago, it seemed like a distant dream. We've overtaken the Japanese on the Fortune 500 list! Hallelujah!

China overtakes Japan in Fortune 500 ranks | News.com.au

"*China overtakes Japan in Fortune 500 ranks*
AAP
July 10, 2012 3:08AM

*China has overtaken Japan on the Fortune Global 500 for the first time on the list of the world's biggest companies by revenue.*

WHILE US companies held the plurality of slots on the list, with 132 US firms featured, Chinese companies came in second, with 73, followed by 68 Japanese companies.

China's ascent marked the addition of 12 companies to the prestigious list, while the number of European firms fell to 161 from 172 in 2011.

Anglo-Dutch energy giant Royal Dutch Shell retook the top spot this year, knocking off US retail titan Wal-Mart from a two-year reign.

Eight energy businesses dominated the top 10, three of them Chinese companies; Sinopec Group, China National Petroleum and State Grid.

Shell had $US484.5 billion ($A476.8 billion) in revenues in 2011, a 28.1 per cent increase from 2010.

Commercial banks accounted for the second-largest industry on the Global 500 and the auto industry was in third place.

"Despite financial turmoil in Europe and disasters in Japan, the world's largest corporations had record profits and revenues in 2011," Fortune said in a statement.

In total, the Global 500 companies posted record revenues of $US29.5 trillion, up 13.2 per cent over 2010.

"Total profits rose seven percent, to $US1.6 trillion, roughly equal to the gross domestic product of India," Fortune said.

The annual ranking reflected the shifting global landscape as the United States faces mounting competition from foreign rivals.

"Although the US still hosts the lion's share of Global 500 corporations, no country has lost more companies during the last decade. There are 132 US-headquartered businesses on this year's list, down from 197 a decade ago," the magazine said.

After Shell, the remaining companies in the top 10 are, in descending order: ExxonMobil; Wal-Mart Stores; Britain's BP; Chinese companies Sinopec Group, China National Petroleum and State Grid; Chevron, ConocoPhillips and Toyota Motor.

Apple shot up 56 spots from last year, landing at number 55. The California-based maker of the hot-selling iPhone, iPad and other gadgets posted 2011 revenues of almost $US108.3 billion, a 66 per cent rise over 2010."

[Note: Thank you to BeijingWalker for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

the biggest companies are strongest companies on earth. An empire building need to have a lots of column supports. US is the biggest empire with 132 columns, down from 197 in 10 years. China is new empire building with 73 columns, add 12 new columns a year. There also small companies and mini companies you can consider those are bricks and decorations. Once the columns are gone, decorations and bricks are meaningless. 

A small garment factory or pencil shop are rootless floating companies, can move from Japan to Korea to China to Indonesia. however, large companies like IBM, Intel or Shell dont, they have very strong rooting system can not move freely. if you force them to move, they may die or shrink dramatically. If they stay home, they can support a powerful country. 

20 years ago, a small country had population of 30sM with a tiny GDP, they tried to build up their supports. Once a while used law to force all banks funding handful of companies and finally success. that was S.Korea. their road to success was not smooth but eventually they get there. to stay in competition, you need to be big. Economic of scale is a ticket to win. If you dont buy a ticket you dont have a chance to try.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese Tokamak system makes great breakthroughs in controlled fusion power*
Chinese Tokamak system makes great breakthroughs in controlled fusion power | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-07-12 &#8212; Chinese EAST (Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak) 2012 campaign has been accomplished on July 10th. Significant progress has been made on EAST during this new experimental campaign on many physics and technology fronts. EAST announces that it has achieved world longest pulse H-modes over 30s and longest pulse divertor plasma up to 411s, which was fully driven by LHCD with active-cooled PFC and internal cryopump.

East&#8217;s future goal is to generate over 100 million amps of plasma current; 1000 seconds duration time and over one hundred million degrees temperature in high-power heating.




EAST undertook an extensive upgrade during the last shutdown in 2011, from Plasma Facing Components (PFC), poloidal field (PF) power supply, and auxiliary heating to many key diagnostic systems. With the advent of significantly augmented auxiliary heating, operation and diagnostic capabilities, EAST has carried out an extensive experimental campaign since Spring 2012, aiming at exploring the boundary of the EAST operation space with favorable stability and confinement and developing suitable means to expand this space toward steady-state operation. To these ends, the campaign has focused on ICRH (Ion Cyclotronic Resonance Heating) and LHCD (lower hybrid current drive) physics, MHD (magnetohydrodynamic) and ELM (Edge localized modes) control, L-H transition and pedestal physics, divertor physics and emerging PSI issues under long pulse operation conditions, and developing advanced scenarios that integrate high performance with long pulse operations.

Significant progress has been made on EAST during this new experimental campaign on many physics and technology fronts, with the following key advances:

Achieved long pulse H-modes over 30 s with LHCD and ICRH, facilitated by active lithium (Li) and cryopumping.
Achieved long pulse divertor plasma up to 411s, which was fully driven by LHCD with active-cooled PFC and internal cryopump.
Achieved a long-pulse Enhanced (EDA) H-mode regime and further verified the role of zonal flows in the L-H transition by direct gas dynamic imaging.
Demonstrated change in edge magnetic topology induced by LHCD, which have potentially significant impacts on divertor and edge physics, such as power deposition, edge rotation and L-H transition, etc.
Observed a lower L-H transition power threshold for the ion drift direction away from the dominant divertor in the RF heated discharges in EAST, opposite to the previous observations in other tokamak.
Upgraded RF and LH systems to a total power of 8 MW, implemented more than 10 new diagnostics, and developed a new CW pellet injection system and supersonic molecule beam injection (SMBI) system for ELM mitigation and precise density feedback control.
Successfully demonstrated ELM control by LHW power modulation, SMBI, D2 pellet and innovative Li pellet injection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*China starts to build ACP100 small PWR (Pressurized Water Reactor)*
China starts to build ACP100 small PWR (Pressurized Water Reactor) | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-07-12 &#8212; On July 3, Hunan Hengyang city government with CNNC signed a project cooperation agreement of intent to jointly promote the the Hengyang ACP100 small PWR (Pressurized Water Reactor) Project.

Public information display, in September 2011 in Nuclear Power Group began Hunan nuclear reactor preliminary work. May 18 this year, the seventh during the fair, in the Nuclear Power Group and Hunan Provincial Government signed a strategic cooperation agreement, 6 site to be selected in Hunan, the installed capacity of about 6 million kilowatts, to fight the &#8220;12th Five-Year&#8221; period in Hunan Province built the first inland nuclear power reactor project, the end of the &#8220;twelve or fifteen achieve the desired goals. And wish to promote cooperation in other areas such as wind energy, electrical energy through co-operation of nuclear power reactor project.

It is reported that small heap Nuclear Group, a security and economy of the newly developed third-generation nuclear energy systems technology innovative small pressurized water reactor, with the characteristics of safety, the economy is good, wide adaptability, can meet close to densely populated region and inland and coastal areas, demand for nuclear energy, heat, water, electricity, gas cogeneration diversity. The first reactor in the end of 2013 started construction first ACP100, site selected in Putian, Fujian.

CNNC has been developing the ACP100 modular design. This is a 100 to 150 MWe pressurized water reactor designed for electricity, heat or desalination. A plant utilizing the design will have a flexible configuration, with between one and eight modules.
[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzkwMjYxNzI=.html[/video]
The ACP-100 uses heat from the reactor for desalination, industrial purposes and residential heating. So it will a cogenerating system. Two other primary benefits are smaller modules are easier to finance and are the size to directly replace the common smaller coal plants and the 30 month construction time is about half the construction time of larger reactors (even the speedy construction times for reactors in China.

CNNC has astrong research interest in larger reactors as well (ACP600/1000 600 MWe and 1000 MWe units), in addition to an ACP100 modular small reactor for electricity, heating and desalination. It appears that the ACP600 is developed from the CNP-600 (also referred to as CP600).

It is understood that Hengyang city is one of Chinese earliest nuclear industry base

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

the EAST fusion power project dont need to explain, it is mini Sun project which China is well ahead of other countries.



the Hengyang ACP100 small PWR (Pressurized Water Reactor) Project. it is too good to be true. read these you know what I meant.

"At high speeds the power needed is enormous; for example, a 54,431 metric ton AC must have 280,000 horsepower to drive it at 35 knots." -- 209 MW.

" CNNC has been developing the ACP100 modular design. This is a 100 to 150 MWe pressurized water reactor designed for electricity, heat or desalination." --- each modular 100MW can power a war ship 25K tons, 4 of these modular can power an air carrier 100K tons. or 2 of 150MW good for 75K tons of AC. 

There are from simple math, I dont know what is China's intention.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*ADB lowers China's 2012 growth prediction*




BEIJING, July 12 (Xinhua) -- The Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Thursday lowered its prediction for China's economic growth to 8.2 percent in 2012 and 8.5 percent in 2013.

The ADB made the revised prediction in the newly published Asian Development Outlook Supplement. 

*The ADB said China has seen a fall in net exports, industrial production and fixed asset investment,* although government spending on health, education and large infrastructure projects are expected to boost the economy.

As the country moves to a more sustainable growth model, growth may slow down more than expected, said the report.

"In this case, we're still confident that there will be no hard landing for China's economy," Robert Wihtol, director-general of ADB's east Asia department, said Thursday.

Wihtol said that although downside risks are increasing for China in the short-term, China's sound fiscal position and potential for further monetary expansion *"should ensure a soft landing for the economy."
*
"China's economic growth is estimated to moderate in the first half of 2012 and recover later in the year, underpinned by an expansionary policy stance," said Wihtol.

China on Monday announced that the inflation rate for the first half of the year was 3.3 percent, with the consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, easing to a 29-month low of 2.2 percent in June, driven by falling food prices.

Wihtol said less inflationary pressure allows China's policymakers to focus on stabilizing growth, which will provide room for further stimulus measures.

*Due to the weak economy, China lowered benchmark one-year interest rates two times in the first half and started work on liberalizing interest rate margins.*

Wihtol said given the current inflationary prospects, further quantitative easing will likely take place in the months ahead,particularly through additional reductions in the reserve requirement ratio.

Premier Wen Jiabao said earlier this week that it is important to promote reasonable growth in investment to stabilize economic growth.

"It's important for China to maintain reasonable investment in order to meet short-term challenges," said Wihtol.

But Wihtol stressed that it is also important for the government to keep its eyes on the mid- and long-term target of economic rebalancing and restructuring.

China should direct its transformation toward a more sustainable development pattern to avoid the "middle income trap," he said.

The National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) is set to update figures for China's gross domestic product for the second quarter on Friday. Its GDP growth eased to a near-three-year low of 8.1 percent in the first quarter and is widely expected to slow for a sixth straight quarter in April-June.

ADB lowers China's 2012 growth prediction - Xinhua | English.news.cn

The Hindu : News / International : China, facing slowdown, mulls stimulus options


----------



## ChinaToday

8% is quite good i m not complaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

bad news for all....in this interdependent world....everyone will feel the pinch..


----------



## Sasquatch

Should have posted in the China economy thread. Moved there.


----------



## WS-10 Engine

ALERT: china 2nd quarter GDP is 7.6%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

News Headlines

"*Beyond China GDP  Other Indicators Point to Pickup for Economy*
Published: Thursday, 12 Jul 2012 | 10:23 PM ET
By: Jean Chua
Writer for CNBC.com

Chinas GDP grew at its slowest pace in three years in the second quarter, but other less-cited indicators are already signaling that the worlds second-largest economy may be starting to turn around.






Kohls Kohls|F1online RM|Getty Images

The economy grew 7.6 percent in the April-June quarter, slower than the 8.1 percent in the first quarter and 8.9 percent in the fourth quarter of last year.

The slowdown has raised concerns around the world that one of the largest drivers of global growth in recent year and the worlds largest consumer of commodities such as oil and copper may suffer a sharper downturn.

Yet indicators that are now being more closely tracked by economists and hedge funds for a reading on the economy such as loan growth, power output, new investment projects and oil demand, while mixed, are painting a picture of strength ahead for China, economists tell CNBC.

According to Nomuras Chief China Economist Zhiwei Zhang, among the 32 indicators he tracks, nearly two-thirds showed faster growth in May than April.

Having a mix of negative and some positive data are typical at turning points in the economy, and indeed our conviction remains strong that the second quarter is the bottom of the economic downswing, Zhang said. There are also signs that the policy easing has started to gain traction through the month of June.

For example, the MNI China Business Sentiment, a private sector survey of businesses in 32 cities, showed an improvement in its final reading on June 29, compared to the flash estimate released two weeks earlier.

The final reading was 53.21 versus an initial reading of 51.92, which indicates that firms who responded in the final week were starting to be more positive, Zhang added.

At the same time, new bank loans in June rose 16 percent to 919.8 billion yuan ($144.3 billion) from Mays 793 billion yuan ($124.4 billion) and Aprils 682 billion yuan ($107 billion), the Peoples Bank of China said on Thursday, in a sign government efforts to spur the country's slowing economy may be working.

This means that the second quarter was as bad as it got, Zhang said. Hes forecasting that China will report 7.8 percent growth for the period, slightly higher than a consensus estimate of 7.6 percent in a Reuters poll. The economy will then rebound to 8.6 percent in the third quarter and 8.9 percent in the fourth quarter, translating to an expansion of 8.4 percent for the whole of 2012, Zhang said.

*Power, Coal and Gasoline*

Other indicators are showing an uptick in economic activity in China. Power output, an alternative gauge of industrial activity, rose in May, according to the latest available data from China Electricity Council. The country generated 389.8 billion kilowatt hours (kWh) of electricity in May, up 2.7 percent over the previous year. That compares to growth in electricity generation of just 0.7 percent in April.

China bears Andy Xie and Gordan Chang though read the electricity output numbers differently, pointing out that the growth is extremely weak and suggests further weakness.

But Alistair Thornton, China Economist at IHS Global Insight in Beijing says that after a dismal April, Chinas economy has brightened up a touch. Things do look better, but primarily because they have not gotten worse.

However, he remains worried about another indicator, fast-building coal stockpiles, which he calls one of the most worrying signs of economic weakness. The main power-generating companies kept stocks sufficient for 28 days use as of early June, a record high for an industry which typically stores about two weeks of coal, he said.

Stockpiles tend to track economic activity quite tightly the slower the economy, the higher the stocks, Thornton said. This happened in 2008-09, and is happening again now.

Stephen Green, Chief China Economist for Standard Chartered, said that while it is true that the industrial sector has weakened, the Chinese consumer remains resilient. Demand growth for gasoil and diesel has flattened off in the past six months, growing only at 2 percent year-on-year but gasoline production was holding steady at 8 percent year-on-year up to May, he said, suggesting that household consumption growth continues to hold up.

Crude demand is telling us that yes, theres a slowdown in the industrial sector but gasoline demand is still strong so its telling me that the consumer is still robust, Green told CNBC. I think we are in a structurally slower growth environment but it is stabilizing.

He expects a moderate recovery in the second half of the year that will help the economy expand by 7 to 8 percent this year, thanks partly to Chinas easing measures.

If you look at the measures that the government is taking, normally it takes about 3 to 4 months before we start seeing signs of pick up, Green said. In this case, we can see that loan growth has started picking up, projects have started picking up, so yes, I think we can expect a turnaround in September."

- By CNBC's Jean Chua."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China*

*IT major Infosys today announced that its subsidiary Infosys China has been listed amongst the Top 10 global service providers in China, by the country's Council for International Investment Promotion.*

*This is the second consecutive year that Infosys China has received this award, the city-headquartered company said in a statement here.*

Rangarajan Vellamore, CEO, Infosys China said, "This recognition is a testimony of our commitment to the IT industry in China as we continue to invest and expand our footprint in the region."

He said the company was focused on delivering high quality growth to their local and global clients in China through their diversified portfolio of offerings covering their clients' transformation, innovation and operational needs.
Infosys China was incorporated in 2004 and reported revenues of USD 102 million in fiscal 2012.

The company is also developing a new campus at Zizhu Science and Technology Park in Shanghai, Vellamore said adding it employed over 3,000 people. 

Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China


----------



## Martian2

New Gas Guzzlers: China, India, Brazil, and other developing countries soon will consume most of the world's oil. - Slate Magazine

"*The New Gas Guzzlers*
By Matthew Yglesias|Posted Friday, July 13, 2012, at 3:37 PM ET

*China, India, Brazil and other developing countries will soon consume most of the world&#8217;s oil. That&#8217;s alarming news for the U.S.*





Cars line up at a gas station on Feb. 7, 2012 in Fuzhou, China
Photograph by ChinaFotoPress/Getty Images.

Starting next year, for the first time on record the wealthy nations of Europe, North America, and Japan will account for less than one-half the world&#8217;s oil usage, projects the latest Oil Market Report from the International Energy Agency.

That&#8217;s partially a reflection of the growing efficiency of wealthy nations, and partially a reflection of poor countries&#8217; growing prosperity. But it&#8217;s also a specific challenge for the United States of America, which, unlike our smaller rich peers, has grown accustomed to thinking of itself as master of its own destiny. A world in which a majority of oil consumption is happening in China, India, and Latin America is a world in which America&#8217;s energy fate is driven by forces beyond our control. And we&#8217;re pretty far behind in preparing for it.

Demand for oil in rich countries has been falling for six years. In North America and Europe, year-on-year oil consumption declined every year but one since 2007. (The exception year of 2010 was a weak, one-off bounce-back from a recession, not a real interruption of the trend.) The causes of the decline are varied, but they start with steady improvement in vehicle fuel economy. Throw in the fact that U.S. vehicle-miles traveled (VMT) have been slowly declining as a result of demographic trends (more old people, fewer parents with kids at home) and the increased fashionability of urban living, and the transportation sector is primed for declining oil use. Meanwhile, cheap natural gas has cut into nontransportation oil usage.

By contrast, demand for oil has been booming outside of the rich countries of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development. The IEA forecasts that non-OECD gasoline demand will rise 4.2 percent in the second half of 2012. 

In countries that are poor but rapidly growing, the raw increase in the number of vehicles on the road swamps any technical improvements in their efficiency. If a prosperous Brazilian family upgrades to a shiny new Prius, whatever they used to be driving will find a loving home with a previously carless family, just lately rich enough to afford a used clunker. Millions of Chinese people are converting each month from bicycles to scooters and from scooters to small cars, while the country&#8217;s top 2 or 3 percent develop for the first time a taste for western luxury vehicles. It&#8217;s quite possible that average gas mileage in developing world automobile fleets is in fact rising, but the fleets are growing so fast so that the total demand for oil is voracious.

And as countries get richer, they have more business travelers and tourists. China used 357,000 barrels of jet fuel per day in 2010 and is up to 403,000 per day in 2012.

In the real world, nothing magical will occur when the lines between rich-world and developing-world oil consumption cross in the near future. But the shift is emblematic of a changed reality that hasn&#8217;t yet been fully processed by Americans. We&#8217;re used to living in a world where rich countries were the whole ballgame and the American economy was so much bigger than Germany&#8217;s or Japan&#8217;s that we could afford to treat the global economy and the American one as largely coextensive. Those days are gone. In the near future, trends in global commodity prices&#8212;most of all the highly variable price of gasoline&#8212;are more likely to be driven by policy changes in Asia than in the United States, making America&#8217;s perennial game of political whining about the price of gasoline even more ridiculous than usual.

Other rich countries, generally being fairly small, have been in this boat for decades. And generally they&#8217;ve responded in the smart way, not by adopting public policies designed to guarantee the availability of cheap gasoline but by trying to insulate their economies from the impact of price swings. They do that first and foremost by imposing substantially higher taxes on gasoline. In a small way, that reduces the real volatility of the price paid by the consumer. But the bigger impact is simply that it pushes households to organize lives to be less dependent on lavish gas consumption. For some this is a matter of walking or taking mass transit to work. But the biggest difference is simply lighter, less fuel-intensive cars. Such a move here would have the added benefit of plugging the hole in our current transportation infrastructure trust fund that&#8217;s currently being filled with one-off gimmicks.

Unfortunately, any such move in the United States is politically inconceivable at the moment. But the developing world&#8217;s thirst for oil is only going to grow. Poor countries can enrich themselves at the pace it takes to transfer or imitate production technologies already in use in rich places. But rich countries&#8212;and global oil supply&#8212;can only grow at the much slower pace at which genuine innovation takes place. And this kind of catch-up consumption growth is really only getting started. The IEA anticipates that the fastest demand growth over the next year will come from Africa, where economic growth has been quietly gaining momentum. There&#8217;s nothing America can possibly do, policy-wise, to obtain overall growth rates as rapid as those enjoyed by countries reversing decades of terrible public policy. That&#8217;s going to mean less affordable commodities for Americans, even as our polarized political system prevents us from responding to those higher prices with more sensible policies."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China makes its first optical clock more accurate than atomic clocks

"*China makes its first optical clock more accurate than atomic clocks*
Technology - General
Thursday, 12 July 2012 19:21

Last week we spend a few minutes to talk about the Leap Second , set the time because I had a couple of days per year could be 24 hours and one second. This adjustment had its origin in the discrepancy between the time horizons we use now (atomic clocks) for the duration of days based on the rotation of the Earth (which undergoes changes and is not always exact thing). Atomic clocks from the 60, governing the official time in many countries (eg Spain set the official time atomic clock of the Royal Institute and Observatory of the Navy in San Fernando ) but for several years, scientists have managed advance much more accurate devices, optical clocks. To date there were few countries that had managed to develop this kind of watches (six) and, as announced today, China has just finished building their own (making it the seventh country to do so).





[_View into the ultrahigh vacuum chamber in which strontium atoms are cooled and stored. In the upper third of the window, the blue fluorescent light of a cloud of cold strontium atoms (Sr) is to be seen._]

Since 1967, the International System of Units defines the latter as:



> A second is the duration of 9,192,631,770 oscillations of the radiation emitted in the transition between two hyperfine levels of the ground state isotope cesium-133 atom (133Cs) at a temperature of 0 degrees kelvin



This definition is based on atomic clocks, devices that mark since the official time of many countries and are used to govern synchronization systems for many network servers (NTP). Until then, time was measured by a calculation means (to eighty-six thousand cuatrocientosava part of the duration that had the mean solar day between 1750 and 1890), therefore, to mid-twentieth century was the measure of time without being somewhat accurate. Actually, although progress has been made in this direction and every time we measure time more accurately, to have atomic clocks error, very small but not negligible, and as time passes, the cumulative error requires adjustments to correct .

In 2001, an American team was the first to measure more precisely the time and developed the first optical clock of history and for that used a prototype clock based on optical frequency-cooled mercury ion. Soon after, the British National Physical Laboratory (parents of the first atomic clock) multiplied by three precision ion optical clock using strontium U.S.. *Now, in the 2012, China has announced the manufacture of the first optical clock using a single calcium ion which is able to maintain such precision that would introduce an error of only 1 second every 10 million years.*

The development has been undertaken of the Hubei Academy of Sciences and to build the device, used electromagnetic fields to capture a calcium ion and watch, for about fifteen days, the atomic motion of the ions. Observing, instead of measuring the activity level atomic microwave, optical clocks are responsible for measuring the activity in the optical spectrum (observing the photons), thereby reducing the error between 100 and 1,000 times.

And what a watch can serve as accurate? Given that the margin of error is 1 second every 10 million years this accuracy is useful in several areas ranging from the States (to set the official hours), the telecommunications industry (synchronization equipment) to pass even the manufacture of precision instruments.

Image: PTB"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China's Q1/Q2 2011: 3.15 trillion USD

China's GDP up 9.6% in H1, Q2 growth slows to 9.5% | Economy | chinadaily.com.cn


China's Q1/Q2 2012: 3.6 trillion USD

China's Q2 GDP growth slows to 7.6 pct - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit
China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit - Xinhua | English.news.cn


YICHANG, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China has completed the installation of the world's largest hydropower-generating unit and launched a trial, according to the China Three Gorges Corporation.

Workers are testing the generator with a capacity of 800,000 kW at the Xiangjiaba hydropower station, which is located in the lower reaches of the Jinsha River, a major headstream of the Yangtze, said a spokesman with the corporation Friday.

The trial on the unit, coded No. 8, is set to be finished by the end of July, said the spokesman.

The construction of the Xiangjiaba dam, undertaken by the corporation, started in late 2006. The first batch of its units are expected to be put into use as early as October, he said.

The dam, designed with eight 800,000-kW generators, will have a total generating capacity only following the Three Gorges Dam and the Xiluodu hydropower station in the country.

Previous reports said China is working on hydropower units with a record-breaking capacity of more than 1 million kW, expected to be put into service by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*China makes its largest hybrid delivery port tire crane*
China makes its largest hybrid delivery port tire crane | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-15 &#8212; Recently, Yichang strength Lifting Machinery Co., Ltd. of China&#8217;s largest hybrid LQD50A type 60-ton crane through the port of Tyre in Wuhan Port Machinery Quality Supervision and Testing Center of the type testing, access to special equipment type test certificate, has been delivered Yingkou Port Group Co., Ltd. to use.

It is reported that 60-ton dual-port power LQD50A type tire crane, which self-control and external AC power control system, two systems can be separately controlled to achieve the crane, a button to switch quickly and conveniently. DC electric machine inherits the traditional advantages of the port tire crane and innovation in technology, one hundred tons fuel-efficient than similar products loading and unloading fuel consumption more than 30%, in the use of an external AC operation, loading and unloading operations can reduce the cost of more than 70% and reduce maintenance costs over 50%.

Currently, the LQD50A type of hybrid energy-saving tire crane port already has four series of 16 tons, 25 tons, 30 tons, 40 tons, 50 tons, 60 tons, such as the six-level products, the major seaport, the port along the Yangtze River, widely used in railway freight yard.

Yichang Lidao Crane Machinery Co., Ltd., located in Zhijiang City, Hubei Province, is a high-tech enterprise specializing in the design and manufacturing of port tyre cranes.

Relying on the technical force in port machine, technology exchange platform with the industry peers in the world and state-level laboratories for crane machinery of the logistics faculty of Wuhan University of Technology, the company has a R&D, quality control and technical support team based on experts, professors, senior engineers and graduate students. Through market research and absorbing the mature experience in various port tyre cranes at home and abroad, the company has carried out repeated demonstration by combining the actual usage situation of cranes at port, thus has independently developed Lidao LQD50A-type four series hybrid low-energy port tyre cranes and grad hybrid port tyre cranes at seven levels including 16t, 25t, 30t, 36t, 40t, 50t and 60t. The company owns full intellectual property rights for the above mentioned series of cranes, which have an advantage over other products at the same level with an energy conservation rate of over 30%.

&#8220;Lidao&#8221; port tyre crane is not a sticker for either traditional or modern concept in design, but an integrator of both inheritance and innovation. In the philosophy of &#8220;Safe and Reliable, Simple and Practical, Easy to Be Maintained, Low-energy Consumption and Eco-friendly&#8221;, the company delivers cost-effective and high-quality products which fully meet customers&#8217; individual needs based on customers&#8217; requirements. All the products have won high recognition for their practical function from users at ports, warehouses, stations, railway yards, etc.

The company constantly develops new markets in the business philosophy of &#8220;Practical, Efficient, High-quality, Low-cost&#8221;, the tenet of &#8220;Quality and Service&#8221;, and the business management concept of &#8220;Customer Focus, Constant Progress, Constant Improvement, Constant Innovation, Constant Perfection&#8221;, so as to realize steady and sound development for the company and serve and benefit the community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China's Q1/Q2 2011: 3.15 trillion USD
> 
> China's GDP up 9.6% in H1, Q2 growth slows to 9.5% | Economy | chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> China's Q1/Q2 2012: 3.6 trillion USD
> 
> China's Q2 GDP growth slows to 7.6 pct - Xinhua | English.news.cn



&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#20170;&#24180;&#33021;&#19981;&#33021;&#26377;&#20843;&#19975;&#20159;&#12290;


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese independently developed synthetic aperture sonar system completes task in Oman waters*
Chinese independently developed synthetic aperture sonar system completes task in Oman waters | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-15 &#8212; Recently, synthetic aperture sonar system with our own intellectual property in Oman waters successfully completed the task of &#8220;Zheng He shipwreck remains exploration&#8221;, and has achieved important results. The system is in support of National 863 Program, independently developed by the Institute of Acoustics, Chinese Academy of Sciences. The tasks of shipwreck exploration lasted 14 days, a total journey of a thousand kilometers, including 10 target areas with precision sweep measurement and finally identified six shipwreck targets. The project not only achieved a complete success, but also a successful application cases of the 863 program in China.

The sweep measurement waters in the Gulf of Oman, a total of 12 target sea area, for the accurate detection of the wreck location, the Chinese side sent a technical team of six people arrived in the Omani capital of Muscat on May 3, after four days of transport equipment installation, debugging, set sail on May 8 to target waters. Multi-angle annular search, point by point exclusion, confirmed that only four days, six of the 12 in the target sea area was identified as the shipwreck remains of two nets too much, can not be operating to give up sweep measurements.

May 14, the two sides held the exchange of the experimental task, the Chinese side of the experimental results. Oman&#8217;s military, Culture and Heritage Ministry, the state television and other multi-sectoral attended the whole navigation and detection, see depicting a clear image of the wreck and accurate detection results, Oman experts and reporters show strong interest on Chinese synthetic aperture sonar equipment and expressed a strong desire to in-depth cooperation.

In the shipwreck exploration mission, Chinese team uses high-frequency synthetic aperture sonar with side-scan mode to archive a resolution of 5cm × 3.75cm, which is the highest resolution synthetic aperture sonar in the international publicly report. The successful complement of this overseas task indicates that China has reached advanced level in synthetic aperture sonar development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doidoi2

eachus said:


> thanks, your correction. Superconduction application is very useful.
> 
> on the second machine. gear production has number of methods, slicing machine can make the cost lower and may reduce time of manufacture(only on limited scales), if in mass production, slicing machine is not a good solution --- very inefficient. In ten years ago, slicing technology was used to produce complicate parts and prototypes. complicate dimension parts mostly impossible to produce by traditional methods, even some method can do, but can not produce in accurate dimensions. *slicing machine is something to make complicate simple, to produce numbers of 2-D element products to generate 3-D products.*
> 
> 
> Wind turbines and electrical generators do not fit this slicing machine.
> small electrical generators are low cost products, must be produced in mass scales, anything out from this machine is not cheap, take hours or a day each. large electrical generators is huge parts weight in dozen tons, too big to slice. there are number production methods for gears to choose, why slice? same thing in Wind turbines.



I think you misunderstood the machine. You're thinking of a 3D Printer. a 3D printer deposits layers of material in 2D to create a 3D object. There are severe limitations with that as well.

The machine we're talking about is just a high efficiency CNC precision milling tool used for gear production. Depending on the specifications and tolerance of the gear, you can indeed use those for things like wind turbines. Though I do agree that the best use of this machine would be something like fast prototyping. You'd do most of the standard stuff using casting methods like wax molding etc.

Anyhow, not really all that relevant nor exciting for forum readers, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## doidoi2

Martian2 said:


> China makes its first optical clock more accurate than atomic clocks
> 
> "*China makes its first optical clock more accurate than atomic clocks*
> Technology - General
> Thursday, 12 July 2012 19:21
> 
> Last week we spend a few minutes to talk about the Leap Second , set the time because I had a couple of days per year could be 24 hours and one second. This adjustment had its origin in the discrepancy between the time horizons we use now (atomic clocks) for the duration of days based on the rotation of the Earth (which undergoes changes and is not always exact thing). Atomic clocks from the 60, governing the official time in many countries (eg Spain set the official time atomic clock of the Royal Institute and Observatory of the Navy in San Fernando ) but for several years, scientists have managed advance much more accurate devices, optical clocks. To date there were few countries that had managed to develop this kind of watches (six) and, as announced today, China has just finished building their own (making it the seventh country to do so).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [_View into the ultrahigh vacuum chamber in which strontium atoms are cooled and stored. In the upper third of the window, the blue fluorescent light of a cloud of cold strontium atoms (Sr) is to be seen._]
> 
> Since 1967, the International System of Units defines the latter as:
> 
> 
> 
> This definition is based on atomic clocks, devices that mark since the official time of many countries and are used to govern synchronization systems for many network servers (NTP). Until then, time was measured by a calculation means (to eighty-six thousand cuatrocientosava part of the duration that had the mean solar day between 1750 and 1890), therefore, to mid-twentieth century was the measure of time without being somewhat accurate. Actually, although progress has been made in this direction and every time we measure time more accurately, to have atomic clocks error, very small but not negligible, and as time passes, the cumulative error requires adjustments to correct .
> 
> In 2001, an American team was the first to measure more precisely the time and developed the first optical clock of history and for that used a prototype clock based on optical frequency-cooled mercury ion. Soon after, the British National Physical Laboratory (parents of the first atomic clock) multiplied by three precision ion optical clock using strontium U.S.. *Now, in the 2012, China has announced the manufacture of the first optical clock using a single calcium ion which is able to maintain such precision that would introduce an error of only 1 second every 10 million years.*
> 
> The development has been undertaken of the Hubei Academy of Sciences and to build the device, used electromagnetic fields to capture a calcium ion and watch, for about fifteen days, the atomic motion of the ions. Observing, instead of measuring the activity level atomic microwave, optical clocks are responsible for measuring the activity in the optical spectrum (observing the photons), thereby reducing the error between 100 and 1,000 times.
> 
> And what a watch can serve as accurate? Given that the margin of error is 1 second every 10 million years this accuracy is useful in several areas ranging from the States (to set the official hours), the telecommunications industry (synchronization equipment) to pass even the manufacture of precision instruments.
> 
> Image: PTB"



*This is very exciting. One of the key technologies holding back China in developing precision positioning systems is the lack of a precision clock. It is THE technology that the Europeans and the Americans REFUSED to share with China because it is THE KEY component to a more accurate Satellite Positioning System like COMPASS or GPS. 

The accuracy of the clock onboard a satellite is directly translatable to the accuracy of the positioning. 
*

This is technology that not even the Russians have. Their GLONASS is pretty old and they have not mastered the technology for a clock of such precision yet. Perhaps we can do a trade with the Russians in exchange for another key technology for this breakthrough.

Anyhow, very exciting stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

oct605032048 said:


> &#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#20170;&#24180;&#33021;&#19981;&#33021;&#26377;&#20843;&#19975;&#20159;&#12290;



8 trillion is safe, even IMF says so, considering that they have the record of underestimating China's GDP.

I am interested to see if China can break through the 8.5 trillion barrier in this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> 8 trillion is safe, even IMF says so, considering that they are a record of underestimating China's GDP.
> 
> I am interested to see if China can break through the 8.5 trillion barrier in this year.



China should surpass 20 trillion by end of decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

Why so many technology posts in the economy thread?


----------



## shuttler

doidoi2 said:


> This is very exciting. One of the key technologies holding back China in developing precision positioning systems is the lack of a precision clock. It is THE technology that the Europeans and the Americans REFUSED to share with China [/B]because it is THE KEY component to a more accurate Satellite Positioning System like COMPASS or GPS.
> 
> *The accuracy of the clock onboard a satellite is directly translatable to the accuracy of the positioning. *
> 
> This is technology that not even the Russians have. Their GLONASS is pretty old and they have not mastered the technology for a clock of such precision yet. Perhaps we can do a trade with the Russians in exchange for another key technology for this breakthrough.
> 
> Anyhow, very exciting stuff.



Kindly help me understand why do we need this very accuracy in satellite positioning? Is it because of any object such as a car on ground zero will appear like a particle of Planck length when
it is captured by the orbiting satellite.

I think the optical clock is also very useful for many scientific researches like particle physics measurements isnt it?



SinoChallenger said:


> Why so many technology posts in the economy thread?



because there is not a thread on China's Advanced Science and Tech. I can live with present status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> China should surpass 20 trillion by end of decade.



Thanks, that's why we are focusing to make sure that our economic is always stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

sweetgrape said:


> China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit
> China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> YICHANG, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China has completed the installation of the world's largest hydropower-generating unit and launched a trial, according to the China Three Gorges Corporation.
> 
> Workers are testing the generator with a capacity of 800,000 kW at the Xiangjiaba hydropower station, which is located in the lower reaches of the Jinsha River, a major headstream of the Yangtze, said a spokesman with the corporation Friday.
> 
> The trial on the unit, coded No. 8, is set to be finished by the end of July, said the spokesman.
> 
> The construction of the Xiangjiaba dam, undertaken by the corporation, started in late 2006. The first batch of its units are expected to be put into use as early as October, he said.
> 
> The dam, designed with eight 800,000-kW generators, will have a total generating capacity only following the Three Gorges Dam and the Xiluodu hydropower station in the country.
> 
> Previous reports said China is working on hydropower units with a record-breaking capacity of more than 1 million kW, expected to be put into service by 2020.




the China Three Gorges Dam has already got back 50+% investment by just selling power at $0.03/KWH, it will get back full investment by 2016 or earlier. when all of those Three Gorges Dam water power plans are in services, they will get back a full 200 billion RMB investment every 5-6 years again. at 0.03KWH rate, it contributes more to the economic. 

it is a golden goose. at $1600/oz, Three Gorges Dam lays 92.8 tons of gold eggs a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

SinoChallenger said:


> Why so many technology posts in the economy thread?



I think we should make a 'science and technology' thread so that we can post all articles related to science and technology in that thread and leave the economic articles to the economics thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

sweetgrape said:


> China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit
> China finishes installing world's largest hydropower unit - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> YICHANG, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China has completed the installation of the world's largest hydropower-generating unit and launched a trial, according to the China Three Gorges Corporation.
> 
> Workers are testing the generator with a capacity of 800,000 kW at the Xiangjiaba hydropower station, which is located in the lower reaches of the Jinsha River, a major headstream of the Yangtze, said a spokesman with the corporation Friday.
> 
> The trial on the unit, coded No. 8, is set to be finished by the end of July, said the spokesman.
> 
> The construction of the Xiangjiaba dam, undertaken by the corporation, started in late 2006. The first batch of its units are expected to be put into use as early as October, he said.
> 
> The dam, designed with eight 800,000-kW generators, will have a total generating capacity only following the Three Gorges Dam and the Xiluodu hydropower station in the country.
> 
> Previous reports said China is working on hydropower units with a record-breaking capacity of more than 1 million kW, expected to be put into service by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Singapore: The Vanguard of an Ideal Ethnic Chinese City*

In fifty years, all ethnic Chinese cities (e.g. Hong Kong, Taipei, Shanghai, Beijing, Shenzhen, Qingdao, Ningbo, etc.) will match Singapore's glory of a fabulous city and $50,324 USD per capita GDP.

This must be the most impressive video on YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

WS-10 Engine said:


> Why so many technology posts in the economy thread?
> Original Post By SinoChallenger
> 
> I think we should make a 'science and technology' thread so that we can post all articles related to science and technology in that thread and leave the economic articles to the economics thread.




the difference of "Chinese Economic news" and "Indian Economic news" thread is he technology density. When Chinese post all "oh, gdp grew **%. yes, RMB gains 0.*%. wow, stocks up * points" like Indian thread, you guys should know China is in the same level as India. from personal point of view, American productivity are times higher than Chinese, it is not because Americans work OT without getting pays, it is not the hair salons ladies in US cut hair 6 times faster than ladies in ShangHai China. no, the one in US mostly are new hands and cut hair slower than the one in SH China, they get higher pays and have higher "productivity" since US has advance industry and high tech, super power to print world currency and enforce everyone to use it. 

People do not understand tech, will not understand economic well. Why there are number barriers for most developer countries? When some countries get around $5000 GDP per capital, major economic recession hit them? get $10K GDP per capital, another major economic recession hit them? Mexican and Brazilian reach GDP per capital 10K, both run out of gas. why? 

the answer is simple. They dont have tech news worth to post. no tech, low productivity. the GDP has limited room to grow. Indian GDP grows super fast, no tech, those "fast GDP growth" are running on the Fitness machine. you see them fast, but I see them are staying on the same spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eachus

by the way, my brother just called me discussed the 7.6% GDP growth. he said the US Fed always gives 'relative' GDP growth numbers, no actually GDP number in dollar. If US has GDP numbers, those are not from Fed, people do finger counting by themselves. China gov gives both numbers. the official gov GDP grow rate was 7.6%, the actually GDP by RMB was 11% yoy growth, plus RMB appreciation against dollar 5%, that was not bad. Chinese RMB minimum pay raise 17% a year, down from 21% raise last year. the average ppl getting pays higher each year. that is the real growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China beats the United States and Germany again in industrial robot deployment!*

Migrant Workers in China Face Competition from Robots - Technology Review

"Migrant Workers in China Face Competition from Robots
_China's giant electronics supplier Foxconn eyes replacing workers with industrial robots_
Christina Larson
Monday, July 16, 2012
...





Such highly structured and predictable tasks are well suited to automation, says Jamie Wang, a Taipei-based analyst for the research firm Gartner. Industrial robots, typically equipped with a movable arm, use lasers or pressure sensors to know when to start and finish a job. A robot can be operated 160 hours a week. Even assuming competition from nimble-fingered humans putting in 12-hour shifts, a single robot might replace two workers, and possibly as many as four.

Wang stresses that Foxconn can't replace human workers right away because automating assembly lines would require rejiggering its entire manufacturing process. Larger changes in China also won't occur overnight. Smaller Chinese factories can't afford to invest in robotics, and factory wages are still relatively lowabout $315 to $400 per month in the Pearl River Delta, according to Liu Kaiming, director of a Shenzhen-based labor organization called the Institute of Contemporary Observation.

Despite that, Foxconn isn't the only Chinese manufacturer betting on robots. The International Federation of Robotics, based in Frankfurt, tracked a 50 percent jump in purchases of advanced industrial robots by Chinese manufacturers in 2011, to 22,600 units, and now predicts that China will surpass Japan as the world's largest market in two years. It's obvious, Wolf says, that industrial robotics 'is about to get very hot in China.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Who is the meat superpower? China (at 71 million tons consumed), not the U.S.*

Asia

"Asia&#8217;s future food bowl
By Karl Wilson
July 13, 2012 - 9:54am

Often referred to as China&#8217;s sand pit, Australia could soon become China&#8217;s food basket as well.

Although agricultural exports to China are miniscule when compared to resources, Australia is being viewed as a future source for food, especially beef, sheep, sugar and dairy.

More than a quarter of all meat produced worldwide is now eaten in China.

In 1978, China&#8217;s annual consumption of meat was eight million tons. It is now 71 million tons &#8212; more than twice that of the US.





A merino sheep farm near Parkes in rural New South Wales. Australia is being viewed by China as a future source for food especially, beef, sheep, sugar and dairy. (Photo by Agencies)

This year alone China will import 100,000 heads of dairy cows to help supplement its own growing herds. More than a third of the imports will be supplied by Australia&#8217;s Elders International Trading, which is struggling to meet China&#8217;s growing demand.

A report to be released later this year is expected to recommend the federal government lease vast tracts of unused land in northern Australia to Chinese agricultural companies for growing and processing food.

Michael Harvey, dairy analyst at financial services provider Rabobank, says: &#8220;There is no doubt Chinese companies are interested in Australian dairy farms and processing facilities. The investment, however, is small when compared to China&#8217;s demand for milk.&#8221;

Despite concerns expressed by Australian and New Zealand dairy farmers, Harvey says he doesn&#8217;t see the Chinese investment as a &#8220;real threat&#8221;.

&#8220;The Chinese market needs 9 percent more milk each year over the next five years. Added to the shortfall of local production, it means that Chinese dairy farmers would have to produce a significantly larger volume of milk to stop the import of milk products, a task that appears well out of reach,&#8221; he says.

For the past 12 months, a joint Australian-Chinese group has been studying the feasibility of leasing unused land for beef, sheep, sugar, dairy, wheat and rice production for the Chinese market.

The foreign ownership of agricultural land is a politically sensitive subject in Australia despite the fact that 1 percent of Australia&#8217;s agricultural businesses and 44 million hectares, or 11.3 percent of agricultural land, is wholly or partly owned by foreigners.

Threats to Australia&#8217;s own food security are also misplaced.

According to the Australian Bureau of Agricultural and Resource Economics and Sciences (ABARES), &#8220;there is no &#8216;foreseeable risk&#8217; to Australia&#8217;s food security&#8221;.

An ABARES report says Australia produces twice as much food as it consumes, produces almost all its fresh food, and can easily afford the food it imports. Australia is also a competitive supplier of bulk commodities, fresh foods and processed foods (such as meat and dairy products) to world markets.

ABARES, however, warns that Australia&#8217;s agricultural sector faces a number of challenges in the coming decades, as the rate of growth in agricultural productivity and investment in research and development decline.

Prime Minister Julia Gillard sees Australia becoming the food basket for Asia. But before that can materialize huge sums will need to be invested in infrastructure, such as roads, processing plants, power and water &#8212; money which the government does not have.

Australia&#8217;s Trade Minister, Craig Emerson, believes China holds the key to help fund the much-needed infrastructure.

Although he has not gone into details of what the report is likely to recommend, he has refuted growing speculation that the Australian government is &#8220;opening the doors&#8221; to a foreign takeover of Australia&#8217;s agricultural sector.

&#8220;Australia and China are undertaking a joint study on how we can cooperate in agricultural investment and technology,&#8221; he tells China Daily Asia Weekly.

He says the study was first raised during a visit he made to China in April last year coordinated by Australia&#8217;s Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade and China&#8217;s Ministry of Commerce.

&#8220;There is no proposal for &#8216;buying up the farm&#8217;, importing overseas labor and dedicating the production to Chinese consumption,&#8221; he says.

Emerson says the study will look to combine the expertise and resources of both countries &#8212; Australia&#8217;s large tracts of unused or under-utilized areas and China&#8217;s surplus of capital &#8212; to find solutions to global food security challenges.

&#8220;The study will focus on the use of technology to raise agricultural productivity; development of new productive capacity; agricultural investment opportunities and help to reinvigorate rural communities; and further integration and expansion of agribusiness interests in China,&#8221; he says.

A number of Chinese companies have already expressed interest in Australian agricultural investments.

The Shanghai Zhongfu Group has bid for rights to farm 15,000 hectares being developed by the West Australian government in the massive Ord River project in the far north of the mineral-rich state.

Shanghai Zhongfu, which trades in Australia as Kimberley Agricultural Investments, is represented in Australia by former prime minister Bob Hawke.

The group is also negotiating with the Northern Territory government for a further 15,000 hectares just across the border from the Ord development.

While the Ord River scheme, which began in the 1950s, has abundant water and good soil, it has struggled to attract investment due to poor transport links and a lack of scale, which has made agricultural investment economically marginal, according to the Australian Financial Review.

According to the Review, Chinese investors are showing interest in the scheme, reportedly bidding for 30,000 hectares of irrigation land which will be watered by Lake Argyle, Australia&#8217;s largest man-made lake, said to be 18 times the size of Sydney Harbor.

The West Australian and Northern Territory governments want investors to develop infrastructure in return for land and water rights.

Analysts say Chinese interest in Australian agriculture has intensified over the last 18 months with about A$500 million ($509 million) earmarked for investment in agriculture by 2015.

Earlier this year, Shandong Taifeng Textile and Shanghai Xiangfu Real Estate Investment were reported to be interested in a 20,000 hectare cotton property and farmland in Western Australia and Queensland.

Other major Chinese companies looking at agricultural investments in Australia this year have included the Bright Food Group, Shandong Ruyi Technology Group and Nanshan Group.

The Shaanxi Kingbull Livestock Company is reported to be considering buying a 5,000 hectare cattle station in northern Australia as a stepping stone to importing 10,000 high-quality beef cattle and calves from Australia each year.

So far investments in Australia&#8217;s agriculture sector by China have been mainly projects under A$40 million, with the majority under A$10 million, according to the government.

Some recent examples include the Beijing Sanyuan Dairy investment in dairy farm in Western Australia; Qiantang Group (Zhejiang) in orchard farms in Tasmania; Shan Shan Group (Zhejiang) in wine in New South Wales; and Shanghai Yanlong International Trade in Tasmanian spring water.

A report by the federal government earlier this year on foreign investment in Australia said that while Chinese stake in Australian agriculture is still very small, there is &#8220;anecdotal evidence (Chinese) investors were showing increased interest in investing in Australian agriculture since the rise in global food prices in late 2007&#8221;.

It pointed to specific examples of major Chinese investments, including Tully Sugar, the producer of 5 percent of Australia&#8217;s sugar which was bought in 2011 by Top Glory (Australia), a subsidiary of the Chinese State-owned COFCO Corporation.

The purchase was widely seen as securing long-term access to supply sources.

COFCO and two other foreign-owned sugar milling groups account for almost 60 percent of Australia&#8217;s raw sugar production.

Foreign Investment Review Board data show approvals for foreign investment totaled A$139.5 billion in 2009-10.

But the bulk of these (or 58 percent) was in mining. Only 1 percent was in agriculture, forestry and fisheries, with a further two per cent in food, beverage and tobacco manufacturing."

[Note: Thank you to Chung Yoon Ngan for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese develops large floor-type NC Boring and Milling machine tool*
Chinese develops large floor-type NC Boring and Milling machine tool | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-16 &#8212; Qiqihar Heavy CNC Equipment Co., Ltd. recently successfully develops FMB-I-26X120X60L-NC NC floor-type Boring and Milling machine tool and completed its installation and commissioning work in Wuhan Heavy Industry Qingdao HaixiHeavy Industries Co., Ltd.. This marks the Qiqihar Heavy CNC breakthrough of heavy machine equipment in the storm on the accuracy and stability, so that our field has reached a new level of ultra-heavy-duty CNC floor type boring and milling machine manufacturing.

According to reports, for the domestic nuclear power equipment, hydropower equipment, large ships to the direction of large, giant, oversized parts machining market demand for heavy-duty CNC Boring and Milling Machine, FMB &#8544; 26X120X60L-NC NC Boring and Milling spindle diameter of 260mm, spindle nose diameter jump accuracy in GB precision on the basis of compression of 50%, are up to 0.005mm according to user requirements, such high precision is a difficult, heavy machine manufacturing, Qiqihar Heavy CNC through a series of technical feasibility studies and innovation to reach the international advanced level.

It is understood that the Qiqihar Heavy CNC design, machining to assembly, around the ultra-heavy-duty CNC floor type boring and milling machine developed Qiqihar Heavy CNC capability of independent innovation once again been tested. The enterprise has tackled the problem of the tilt of the machine tool accuracy of the headstock, ram weight deflection of the machine precision problems as well as a W and Z axes of the structural problems such as number of technical difficulties, combined with the technological advantages in the design of heavy-duty vertical and horizontal vehicle, independent innovation research and ram deflection distortion compensation device, the development of the &#966;260mm large aspect ratio boring shaft centering device, developed the new technology of the headstock angle compensation device, and ensure the overall accuracy and performance requirements of the machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zimmick

*(Reuters) - China's bid to energise a stuttering economy by cutting interest rates twice in a month and making it more attractive for banks to take risks on private sector borrowers is falling flat with the most country's most dynamic job generators -- smaller firms.*

Twin moves to cut and deregulate interest rates have effectively chopped borrowing costs by up to 170 basis points, a potentially eye-popping squeeze on bank lending margins.

Still, that rate-reduction has not been nearly enough to tempt a dozen small factories and wholesalers around Beijing visited by Reuters in the wake of July's policy shift.

Red tape and tough collateral requirements mean business owners prefer to borrow from family and friends to expand in good times and, with the economy in its worst downtrend in three years, the inclination to take on bank debt is close to zero.

"Business this year has fallen by two-thirds compared to last year," said a bed linen seller surnamed He, who last took a bank loan in 2009 for 400,000 yuan ($63,500).

TEXT-MESSAGE PITCHES

Beijing's crackdown on home purchases, which has hurt his sales, have made it easier still to ignore regular text messages from banks to his mobile phone urging him to borrow.

There are pockets of bustle in a nearby wholesale consumer goods market, touted as the biggest of its kind in north China. But a silk-blouse seller named Zheng typifies a reluctance to borrow that troubles economists and policymakers alike -- complaining that bank debt is too hard to secure and unnecessary with business so slow.

China needs firms to spend to keep creating jobs and guard against the risk of growth falling below the government's 7.5 percent target this year. It came close in the second quarter, with the economy expanding just 7.6 percent on the same period in 2011.

With small- and medium-sized firms accounting for about 60 percent of China's economic output and 75 percent of its jobs, they are a huge potential spur to activity.

In China, the parameters of what constitutes a small or medium enterprise vary greatly, depending on the sector. They can have fewer than 10 employees or up to 2,000 staff, and their annual revenue can be as little as 500,000 yuan or 2,000 times more, at 1 billion yuan.

SMEs have not always shied away from banks. A year ago. they complained about a lack of financing, after a monetary policy tightening campaign resulted in banks channelling most lending to behemoth state firms, choking off funds to others.

Since November 2011, China has freed an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan for new lending by cutting 150 basis points from the proportion of deposits that banks must keep as reserves.

RELAPSE RISK

But if SMEs don't borrow, big state businesses may be forced to - a dangerous echo of the state-led binge of 2008-10 that left local governments with 10.7 trillion yuan of debt and banks nursing bad loans estimated at 2-3 trillion yuan.

Louis Kuijs, a project director at the Fung Global Institute in Hong Kong, says a relapse would risk state firms frittering loans away on wasteful investment, something the government says it wants to discourage and that its reforms aim to change.

Reforming SME credit is a key concern for the director-general of Asian Development Bank's East Asian Department, Robert Wihtol.

"It relates directly to the shift to a more consumer-driven, services driven economy," Wihtol told Reuters on a recent visit to Beijing. "This is a key issue that the government is going to have to address. Small and medium-sized enterprises do not have adequate access to the financing they need."

A toy seller, Zhu Ping, says it only makes sense to borrow from a bank if she wants at least one million yuan -- and she does not want that much.

'POINTLESS BORROWING'

"It's pointless borrowing several hundred thousand yuan from a bank," she said in her shop packed with toy cars, pink castles and plastic building blocks. "Just pick any family and it would have that money to lend."

Such unregulated lending drives a shadow banking system, worth an estimated 10 trillion yuan, that analysts say puts China's financial stability at risk.

In an industrial park in the southern part of Beijing, a finance manager at a high-speed train maker said low interest rates will not entice her firm to borrow more to expand, because it does not have land beyond what it has already pledged as collateral to banks. In China, land remains banks' preferred collateral.

"Lowering interest rates does not address the fundamental difficulties (for borrowers), such as stringent guarantee requirements that banks ask from small companies," the finance manager said. (Editing by Nick Edwards and Richard Borsuk)

China's rate cuts fall flat as small firms bypass banks | Reuters


----------



## zimmick

(Reuters) - China needs investment to bolster flagging economic growth but spending must be adjusted to avoid waste, state-run Xinhua said on Tuesday, citing comments from a parliamentary meeting that signalled Beijing's intent to raise spending to lift activity.

The meeting of lawmakers who oversee economic issues was quoted as reaching the conclusion that China's economic recovery is not solid, and that Beijing needs to keep fiscal policy active, and monetary policy prudent, to support activity.

The comments shed light on how China's cabinet will set economic policy for the second half of 2012 when it meets as early as Wednesday.

Economists largely expect Beijing to stick to its rhetoric of promising to "fine-tune" policy to lift growth, but would be looking for details of any industries that stand to benefit from increased state investment.

"Stabilisation of the economy cannot get away from investment. But we must prudently control its scale and direction," the state-run news agency cited the lawmakers as saying.

"We need to ...avoid blind investment that aggravate the problem of industrial over-capacity and fuel fiscal risks."

That Beijing is once more relying on big state investments to drive China into an economic recovery worries some analysts who fear a repeat of 2008/09, when unrestrained government spending left a pile of bad debt estimated at between 2-3 trillion yuan.

But economists also say it is no surprise China is counting on the quick, short-term fix of an investment boost to lift growth. Its economy is experiencing its sharpest slowdown in three years, growing just 7.6 percent in April-June from a year ago.

In a sign that some officials are in favour of Beijing relaxing its restrictions on the property market, Xinhua quoted Tuesday's meeting as recommending China to allow the property sector to get more financing.

"We should improve the financial policy for the property market and broaden its financing channels," it said.

Chinese property developers have struggled with a financing shortage for over two years after Beijing barred them from raising funds through domestic stock market listings and bond sales, while ordering banks to cut lending to the sector.

(Reporting by Langi Chiang, Shao Xiaoyi and Koh Gui Qing; Editing by Edmund Klamann, John Stonestreet)

BUSINESS


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Martian2 said:


> *Singapore: The Vanguard of an Ideal Ethnic Chinese City*
> 
> In fifty years, all ethnic Chinese cities (e.g. Hong Kong, Taipei, Shanghai, Beijing, Shenzhen, Qingdao, Ningbo, etc.) will match Singapore's glory of a fabulous city and $50,324 USD per capita GDP.
> 
> This must be the most impressive video on YouTube.





It's probably better for the Chinese around the world to take inspiration from Hong Kong, or perhaps Shenzhen or Shanghai when they progress to a level of development exceeding Western cities. Singapore is publicly multi-racial, multi-religious, multi-ethnic and multi-lingual. Even though LKY maybe a publicly declared racist and anti-Muslim, even he tried to maintain these characters of Singapore, as a country which is firmly aligned with the West (and USA, in particular) at any costs, and that is not something an aspiring superpower like China should aim to imitate. 

Singapore's higher per capita GDP compared to Hong Kong in the last few years has more to do with SG dollar appreciating against most of its trading partners' currencies as compared to Hong Kong dollar which is pegged to US dollar, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

The problem with increasing internal spending is that Chinese people as a culture are used to saving. They save about half of their income, compared to about 10% for average families in the West. In that regard, China will always need export market to sustain its economy. The government is trying to promote more personal spending, but I don't find that a wise idea. Consumerism was part of the reason the West got into this mess.


----------



## clmeta

Well said.


S10 said:


> The problem with increasing internal spending is that Chinese people as a culture are used to saving. They save about half of their income, compared to about 10% for average families in the West. In that regard, China will always need export market to sustain its economy. The government is trying to promote more personal spending, but I don't find that a wise idea. Consumerism was part of the reason the West got into this mess.


----------



## Sasquatch

I've already repeated post threads about the Economy in the Chinese Economy thread.


----------



## KRAIT

S10 said:


> The problem with increasing internal spending is that Chinese people as a culture are used to saving. They save about half of their income, compared to about 10% for average families in the West. In that regard, China will always need export market to sustain its economy. The government is trying to promote more personal spending, but I don't find that a wise idea. Consumerism was part of the reason the West got into this mess.


But if internal consumption increases then there is no worry but the problem is there is still limit on internal one.....

Chinese companies have to export to get more customers in potential market as it is easy for them to access than competing in local market with other domestic companies. At the end profits is all that matters, whether you earn by export(easier than) or consumption by local people.


----------



## S10

KRAIT said:


> But if internal consumption increases then there is no worry but the problem is there is still limit on internal one.....
> 
> Chinese companies have to export to get more customers in potential market as it is easy for them to access than competing in local market with other domestic companies. At the end profits is all that matters, whether you earn by export(easier than) or consumption by local people.


The problem is that Chinese manufacturing has grown way bigger than what its internal demands can sustain. For example:

I produce 100 cars a year and sell them both in China and abroad. China's market only has room for 50 per year so I sell the other half around the world. Due to economic crisis, my oversea market has shrunk to only 25 cars per year, so my total maket has shrunk to 75 cars per year while my production capacity is still at 100. That means I have to downsize my operation in order to cope by laying off workers.

The problem is that once the workers are laid off, their buying power shrinks due to lack of income, thus shrinking the domestic market. Now I have to lay off even more due to reduced demands, creating a downward spiral.

That's the price to pay for being the world's factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doidoi2

S10 said:


> The problem is that Chinese manufacturing has grown way bigger than what its internal demands can sustain. For example:
> 
> I produce 100 cars a year and sell them both in China and abroad. China's market only has room for 50 per year so I sell the other half around the world. Due to economic crisis, my oversea market has shrunk to only 25 cars per year, so my total maket has shrunk to 75 cars per year while my production capacity is still at 100. That means I have to downsize my operation in order to cope by laying off workers.
> 
> The problem is that once the workers are laid off, their buying power shrinks due to lack of income, thus shrinking the domestic market. Now I have to lay off even more due to reduced demands, creating a downward spiral.
> 
> That's the price to pay for being the world's factory.



That's a false fallacy because it's actually better that the workers are laid off, because it allows the resourceful workers to eventually find jobs that generate more value and benefit society as a whole even more. That's the idea of *'creative destruction'*. 
*
Sometimes failure is important to weed out those companies which are less competitive than others. That way, the resources are always allocated to the companies which are more efficiently allocating resources. If this process is not allowed to happen, then the whole economy gets dragged down. Eventually, the economy implodes on itself in a sea of non-competitiveness.*

Just look at Greece.


----------



## WS-10 Engine

zimmick said:


> *(Reuters) - China's bid to energise a stuttering economy by cutting interest rates twice in a month and making it more attractive for banks to take risks on private sector borrowers is falling flat with the most country's most dynamic job generators -- smaller firms.*
> 
> Twin moves to cut and deregulate interest rates have effectively chopped borrowing costs by up to 170 basis points, a potentially eye-popping squeeze on bank lending margins.
> 
> Still, that rate-reduction has not been nearly enough to tempt a dozen small factories and wholesalers around Beijing visited by Reuters in the wake of July's policy shift.
> 
> Red tape and tough collateral requirements mean business owners prefer to borrow from family and friends to expand in good times and, with the economy in its worst downtrend in three years, the inclination to take on bank debt is close to zero.
> 
> "Business this year has fallen by two-thirds compared to last year," said a bed linen seller surnamed He, who last took a bank loan in 2009 for 400,000 yuan ($63,500).
> 
> TEXT-MESSAGE PITCHES
> 
> Beijing's crackdown on home purchases, which has hurt his sales, have made it easier still to ignore regular text messages from banks to his mobile phone urging him to borrow.
> 
> There are pockets of bustle in a nearby wholesale consumer goods market, touted as the biggest of its kind in north China. But a silk-blouse seller named Zheng typifies a reluctance to borrow that troubles economists and policymakers alike -- complaining that bank debt is too hard to secure and unnecessary with business so slow.
> 
> China needs firms to spend to keep creating jobs and guard against the risk of growth falling below the government's 7.5 percent target this year. It came close in the second quarter, with the economy expanding just 7.6 percent on the same period in 2011.
> 
> With small- and medium-sized firms accounting for about 60 percent of China's economic output and 75 percent of its jobs, they are a huge potential spur to activity.
> 
> In China, the parameters of what constitutes a small or medium enterprise vary greatly, depending on the sector. They can have fewer than 10 employees or up to 2,000 staff, and their annual revenue can be as little as 500,000 yuan or 2,000 times more, at 1 billion yuan.
> 
> SMEs have not always shied away from banks. A year ago. they complained about a lack of financing, after a monetary policy tightening campaign resulted in banks channelling most lending to behemoth state firms, choking off funds to others.
> 
> Since November 2011, China has freed an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan for new lending by cutting 150 basis points from the proportion of deposits that banks must keep as reserves.
> 
> RELAPSE RISK
> 
> But if SMEs don't borrow, big state businesses may be forced to - a dangerous echo of the state-led binge of 2008-10 that left local governments with 10.7 trillion yuan of debt and banks nursing bad loans estimated at 2-3 trillion yuan.
> 
> Louis Kuijs, a project director at the Fung Global Institute in Hong Kong, says a relapse would risk state firms frittering loans away on wasteful investment, something the government says it wants to discourage and that its reforms aim to change.
> 
> Reforming SME credit is a key concern for the director-general of Asian Development Bank's East Asian Department, Robert Wihtol.
> 
> "It relates directly to the shift to a more consumer-driven, services driven economy," Wihtol told Reuters on a recent visit to Beijing. "This is a key issue that the government is going to have to address. Small and medium-sized enterprises do not have adequate access to the financing they need."
> 
> A toy seller, Zhu Ping, says it only makes sense to borrow from a bank if she wants at least one million yuan -- and she does not want that much.
> 
> 'POINTLESS BORROWING'
> 
> "It's pointless borrowing several hundred thousand yuan from a bank," she said in her shop packed with toy cars, pink castles and plastic building blocks. "Just pick any family and it would have that money to lend."
> 
> Such unregulated lending drives a shadow banking system, worth an estimated 10 trillion yuan, that analysts say puts China's financial stability at risk.
> 
> In an industrial park in the southern part of Beijing, a finance manager at a high-speed train maker said low interest rates will not entice her firm to borrow more to expand, because it does not have land beyond what it has already pledged as collateral to banks. In China, land remains banks' preferred collateral.
> 
> "Lowering interest rates does not address the fundamental difficulties (for borrowers), such as stringent guarantee requirements that banks ask from small companies," the finance manager said. (Editing by Nick Edwards and Richard Borsuk)
> 
> China's rate cuts fall flat as small firms bypass banks | Reuters



this is why our economy is slowing, state-owned banks are not lending easily to small and medium sized enterprises(SME).
therefore the biggest growth engine and biggest job creator of the economy (SMEs) are not getting the funding to expand business or even move up the value added chain to stay competitive in the global slowdown.

as long as SMEs are not getting the funding, the chinese economy will continue to slow.

the state-owned banks are only lending easily to state-owned enterprises(SOE).

our capital markets are small and underdeveloped, so SME have no choice but to get funding from private investors also called shadow banking system, but they charge very very high interest rates.

the corporate bond and junk bond market must be reformed and developed rapidly so SME have a source of funding.

stock market is doing poorly and its diffcult to get listed and approval time takes an age.

private equity and venture capital go to only a very few select companies.


my solution would be to tell the SOEs to get funding from the bond market and let banks lend to SMEs with less strict requirements for loans like collateral needed. 
the banking system and the overall financial system must be reformed so credit is going to the real economy and the private firms that innovate, produce, create jobs and add to GDP.

until this funding problem is solved, things are not going to get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doidoi2

WS-10 Engine said:


> this is why our economy is slowing, state-owned banks are not lending easily to small and medium sized enterprises(SME).
> therefore the biggest growth engine and biggest job creator of the economy (SMEs) are not getting the funding to expand business or even move up the value added chain to stay competitive in the global slowdown.
> 
> as long as SMEs are not getting the funding, the chinese economy will continue to slow.
> 
> the state-owned banks are only lending easily to state-owned enterprises(SOE).
> 
> our capital markets are small and underdeveloped, so SME have no choice but to get funding from private investors also called shadow banking system, but they charge very very high interest rates.
> 
> the corporate bond and junk bond market must be reformed and developed rapidly so SME have a source of funding.
> 
> stock market is doing poorly and its diffcult to get listed and approval time takes an age.
> 
> private equity and venture capital go to only a very few select companies.
> 
> 
> my solution would be to tell the SOEs to get funding from the bond market and let banks lend to SMEs with less strict requirements for loans like collateral needed.
> the banking system and the overall financial system must be reformed so credit is going to the real economy and the private firms that innovate, produce, create jobs and add to GDP.
> 
> until this funding problem is solved, things are not going to get better.



It's a bit more complicated than that. Think of it this way:

The role of the central bank is to adjust money supply. You need to supply enough money to 'Good' companies so that they survive in rough times, but you also need to restrict money supply to those 'Bad' companies that just waste resources. 

'Good' companies are those that just need a temporary cash infusion, and are efficient and competitive enough to survive on their own. 'Bad' Companies are those that cannot survive without infusions of cash and favors. 

*So a good interest rate policy is one that maximizes both 'Good' company survival and 'Bad' company readjustments. You want the interest rate low enough that the good crops survive, but you want it high enough that the bad crops don't.*


----------



## SinoChallenger

WS-10 Engine said:


> this is why our economy is slowing, state-owned banks are not lending easily to small and medium sized enterprises(SME).
> therefore the biggest growth engine and biggest job creator of the economy (SMEs) are not getting the funding to expand business or even move up the value added chain to stay competitive in the global slowdown.
> 
> as long as SMEs are not getting the funding, the chinese economy will continue to slow.
> 
> the state-owned banks are only lending easily to state-owned enterprises(SOE).
> 
> our capital markets are small and underdeveloped, so SME have no choice but to get funding from private investors also called shadow banking system, but they charge very very high interest rates.
> 
> the corporate bond and junk bond market must be reformed and developed rapidly so SME have a source of funding.
> 
> stock market is doing poorly and its diffcult to get listed and approval time takes an age.
> 
> private equity and venture capital go to only a very few select companies.
> 
> 
> my solution would be to tell the SOEs to get funding from the bond market and let banks lend to SMEs with less strict requirements for loans like collateral needed.
> the banking system and the overall financial system must be reformed so credit is going to the real economy and the private firms that innovate, produce, create jobs and add to GDP.
> 
> until this funding problem is solved, things are not going to get better.


There is a lack of competition in the banking sector as it is dominated by the big four banks ICBC BOC ABC and CCB. Smaller and more dynamic competitors like CMB need to step up and create more competition. Market entry is very difficult because banks have high reserve ratios and need to take in a lot of deposits to have funds to loan. The government cannot issue too many licenses either otherwise unscrupulous bankers will waste depositor's money and then go bankrupt.


----------



## eachus

monopoly prevent competition. when an industry is highly dominated by one or small group of companies, that may create monopoly. In search world, Google dominate searching traffics. In rare earth production, China dominated 97% of world export. they did not monopoly. Chinese rare earth materials where sold at dirt prices with profit margin 5% or less. Chinese sold gold for trash prices. 

then is there a lack of competition in the Chinese banking sector? questions 
1) which large bank dominate the Chinese banking service? 
2) how big is the biggest bank in Chinese banking market shares? 
3) how high is its profit margin compare with other rivals? 

open this link, go page 88. 
http://www.brandfinance.com/images/upload/best_global_banking_brands_2012_dp.pdf

China has 12 big banks in the top 100 list. I dont see one is much bigger than others. They are all very big, there are 500 more big banks over there and the industry is free to enter. is there really "lack of competition"? 

Well, I dont see that is a case. if you see, please tell me how and prove with data.


----------



## eachus

S10 said:


> The problem is that Chinese manufacturing has grown way bigger than what its internal demands can sustain. For example:
> 
> I produce 100 cars a year and sell them both in China and abroad. China's market only has room for 50 per year so I sell the other half around the world. Due to economic crisis, my oversea market has shrunk to only 25 cars per year, so my total maket has shrunk to 75 cars per year while my production capacity is still at 100. That means I have to downsize my operation in order to cope by laying off workers.
> 
> The problem is that once the workers are laid off, their buying power shrinks due to lack of income, thus shrinking the domestic market. Now I have to lay off even more due to reduced demands, creating a downward spiral.
> 
> That's the price to pay for being the world's factory.




you may live in India or setup a plant in India.
Chinese welcome competitions, If you sell less and less means you are out of the game. it is not price of the world factory or price of the export economic mode. you can search for Chinese export data. in the last 10 years, Chinese export grows statically, one year may have some noise in the growth graph, but the trend did not change. over capacity is everywhere you can not escape from it. assume you are not factory, you open a fast restaurant, do you want to cook and sell what your family can eat? you must stay in profit, you sell more. more customers comes, you prepare more,,,, always have more than you can sell. that is over capacity. 

even you live in India, India imports a lots more than export. Do you think over capacity does not exist in India? they do have more this problem. out of competition force them to quit, close and layoff. Bankruptcy is over capacity worse to a point where it crack the bottom line you can support it. 


China is the most competitive country on earth. yes, a lot of companies move out since labor costs jumps 20% a year. why? are Chinese out of competition? I think in this way. last year and this year, more Chinese were born than they die, the population grows, those companies pay 15% more but nobody work for them. Chinese can find jobs with 20% or 25% higher pay why work for less? so, the losers out of China. it is not Chinese. Chinese still have and can finds better jobs. they are not jobless or die out.

20 years or 30 years ago, Chinese worked hard for food and basic needs. today, they have money, want to buy more services. services provide more jobs and better pays than factories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Research team unveils air substance density device - Taipei Times

"*Research team unveils air substance density device*
By Lee I-chia / Staff reporter
Thu, Jul 19, 2012






National Taiwan Normal University chemistry professor Lin Cheng-huang yesterday holds devices he and his students invented that uses a new quantitative detection technique to determine the density of various substances in the air. Jul 19, 2012 (Photo: Tang Chia-ling, Taipei Times)

A research team from National Taiwan Normal University (NTNU) yesterday unveiled a quantitative detection technique that can instantly determine the density of various substances in the air by analyzing the changes in frequency when air is blown through a tiny whistle.

Lin Cheng-huang (&#26519;&#38663;&#29004, a professor at the universitys department of chemistry, said that with the new detection method invented by his research team, rapid screening for diabetes by measuring acetone levels in breath could become possible in the near future.

The research project, funded by the National Science Council, is the first in the world to use the analysis of sound frequency to determine gas composition and its density, Lin said, adding that the new technique obviates the need for a calibration curve to determine the quantity of substances, as is used in the most common techniques currently available.

Compared with current common techniques for gas detection through chemical principles, the new techniques detection -principle comes from physics  by applying a specially designed whistle after the process of gas chromatography (separation of the different components in the gas) and analyzing the various sound frequencies created as the substances are blown through the whistle, Lin said.

Lin said the team was cooperating with other research teams, especially on the development of a household medical device to detect acetone levels in a persons breath  which is likely to be a fast screening method for diabetic ketoacidosis.

Most people dislike intrusive methods such as blood tests, so if the device proved effective in further experiments, it could potentially reduce the need for such tests, Lin said.

By blowing air into the device and waiting for a few minutes for the analysis, users can easily detect acetone levels in their breath, he said.

Lin added that the team hopes to make the device easy to operate and available in the handy size of an iPad, so that it can be used for daily health monitoring."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hello_10

*Yuan on track to become Asia 'anchor' currency: ADB*

SINGAPORE: *China's yuan is increasingly being used to settle trade transactions in Asia, gradually cementing its way to becoming a regional 'anchor' currency, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) said Thursday*. 

The rise of the currency's use in trade and in the financial markets is likely to nudge China to further open up its financial sector if it wants the yuan to play a bigger global role, the Manila-based lender said. 

The yuan, or renminbi, "is being increasingly used to settle trade transactions", the ADB said in a statement issued in Singapore at the launch of its latest report, the Asian Economic Integration Monitor. 

*"Over time it could become an anchor currency, helping the region to integrate their economies, cooperate on monetary and finance issues as well as gradually open up the (Chinese) financial market," the statement said.*

Iwan Azis, head of ADB's Office of Regional Economic Integration, told reporters at the launch that some countries engaging in bilateral trade with China settle in renminbi, and their number has been increasing. 

"I know that policymakers in Beijing are actively persuading ASEAN countries to use yuan for their bilateral trade settlement with China," he said, referring to the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations. 

Hong Kong, Singapore and London settle some international trade in yuan, and this month the Singapore Exchange said it is ready to quote, trade, clear and settle securities denominated in yuan, the ADB report said. 

"All in all, it makes sense that some of the players -- exporters and importers -- start to accept the use of alternative currency, and since China is the biggest player in the field, they accept the use of the yuan for trade settlement," Azis said. 

He said it is "only a matter of time" before the yuan becomes an anchor currency, given that China is now the world's second biggest economy. 

Since late 2008 China has established 20 bilateral local currency swap arrangements with countries within and outside Asia, totalling 1.6 trillion yuan ($157 billion), ADB said. 

In the first quarter of this year, current account transactions settled in yuan were 8.6 percent of China's total current account deals, well above the 5.7 percent in the same quarter last year, it added. 

"This is a very big step forward. Definitely, they are pushing the renminbi toward internationalisation," ADB economist Lei Lei Song said in Singapore. 

He said, however, that becoming an anchor currency does not automatically mean the yuan will become part of the forex reserves of Asian countries, most of which hold the US dollar, euro and the Japanese yen. 

Being an anchor currency means that regional countries that use the yuan to settle their trade with China will manage their currencies depending on the yuan's movements. 

The yuan can become a reserve currency if China opens up its financial markets and allows other countries to buy and hold yuan assets, said Song. 

Malaysia's central bank is allowed to buy yuan bonds, he said, adding that China, Japan and South Korea had agreed to purchase each other's government bonds, while the yen and the yuan can be traded in each of the countries' financial markets. 

"Everything is moving in a managed away," Song added. 

Yuan on track to become Asia 'anchor' currency: ADB - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

This is what you end up getting after investing heavily in R&D. Hope India follow it. Buy less weapon, transfer funds to research.


----------



## eachus

invested heavily in R&D is to develop high end technology. without soil the tech will die quickly. Russia is an example. they had invested(or over invested) in military, space tech. with small market and little industry supporting, tech dies faster than those old developers. 

India can invest more in R&D, increase from 1% GDP to 2.5%, China spends around 2% GDP on R&D. but first, you need to have good infrastructure, then build up industry. where do you get the money from? it requires trillions USD. assume India found a big diamond stone in back yard one day have initial capital for good infrastructure. you still need to walk up from low tech to mid tech, to high tech. you face Chinese competition. Currently Chinese are selling most products at 30% cheaper than Indians can produce, that means Indian need to lose $30 billion on every $100 billion sales, are you ready to join the game? 

Chinese did the same way to wipe out Japan, sKorea, Taiwan, Brazil, Mexico from horizontal, Can India push Chinese out of market? the price is very expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China&#8217;s first shield spindle bearings trial in Shanghai
China&#8217;s first shield spindle bearings trial in Shanghai | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-19 &#8212; June 15, with the shield machine equipped with Chinese LYC corporation&#8217;s Shield spindle bearings, Shanghai 10th subway line&#8217;s tunnel penetrating Yili Road was finished. The era of domestic shield machine without using China-made main bearing has been ended. It indicates that China has had the alternative bearing products to abroad bearings. The world shield machine bearing market dominated by foreign providers has been changed.

Spindle bearings of the shield is the core component of the shield machine as affected by the use of working conditions, the strict requirements of its core technologies mastered by only a small number of well-known international enterprises bearing on the accuracy of product and reliability of operation, and to monopolize the world shield machine bearing market. To break the monopoly of foreign countries will shield the development of the spindle bearings included in the National 863 Program, and to the company developed. To this end, the company as the primary research unit led the formation of a strong R & D team to carry forward the pioneering spirit, and give full play to the enterprise several decades in the accumulation of material application, product design, manufacturing, testing, experiments, strong R & D advantage, The innovative design and application of the capture of more than 10 key technical problems, a number of breakthrough in core technology, and national patents, proprietary technology, 6, finally after three years of research, the successful completion of state regulations task.

Subsequently, in order to break the foreign monopoly, started the national industry brand, the strong support of a well-known companies boldly LYC bearings installed in the downtown sections of the construction of the shield machine. As a result of the domestic bearings in the downtown area for the first time installation use, if there is traffic of the region of the accident will be fully interrupt, it will not only affect the region&#8217;s traffic order, and LYC brand image will also be a huge impact. To this end, LYC company sent a technical team, headed by the chief engineer on-site tracking service.

June 1, reporters in Shanghai, the most prosperous sections of Yili Lu subway line at the entrance to see the construction is responsible for the excavation of the subway entrance, in accordance with the engineering design, the shield be through a trunk road below. According to the person in charge of the construction side of the road at the excavation work of the successful completion of the main bearings of the shield machine tunneling works, stable torque evenly, fully capable to shield mechanical requirements on the main bearing, eventually, after nearly 20 day, day and night construction, that section of the road projects successfully completed on June 15. At the same time, according to the company&#8217;s project arrangement, the bearings will continue in other subway project application. At this point, LYC bearings again to the absolute power to prove its good quality and brand value, which laid the foundation level of manufacturing R & D in such product areas, continue to maintain a leading position in the country.

LYC Bearing Corporation was established in 1954. The technical expertise has evolved into engaging 2500 plus engineering personnel and 9500 manufacturing associates. The product range is divided into nine individual categories with more than 10000 different variants the bearings range extends from IDs of 8mm up to a maximum OD of 6.7 metres. As a world class bearing manufacturer LYC takes pride in their quality and maintains their quality assurance certifications namely ISO 9001 ISO 9002 ISO 14000 QS9000 and VDA 6.1.

LYC currently produce a number of bearing classes including the P2 class in the size range of up to an OD of 6.25 meters. These larger size bearings can weigh up to 22 metric tons.Some of these bearings can consist of as many as 2386 individual components. Split bearings are available in sizes of up to 1.2 metres (ID) with the larger spherical bearings being available in sizes up to 1.6 metres (OD).LYC&#8217;s mission has been and continues to be to provide its customers with fully integrated solutions these include Design & Development Manufacturing Testing & Evaluation and an After Market Service that is second to none.

The &#8220;New LYC Project&#8221; invests US $370 million with landing for contribution 667 &#65292;000 sq meters (Luolong Technology Park). The first stage invests US $167 million with landing for contribution 218 &#65292;776 sq meters which includes four programs: wind turbine bearing precision bearing automobile bearing and technology center program. After establishing LYC would have the top-class centers in production R&D inspection and test. This first stage project will be completed before the end of 2010 .

LYC Import & Export Corporation is LYC&#8217;s foreign trade division managing all aspects of import and export for international trade. This division also maintains an overseas trading branch in the United States. &#8220;LYC&#8221; brand products have been marketed to over 70 countries and regions in North America South America Europe Oceania Asia and Africa. The annual export revenue generated by this division continues expanding to over 20 million US dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*All aboard for Lop Nur*

2012-7-17 | NEWSPAPER EDITION 







Workers direct a crane to lay a segment of tracks on the Hami-Lop Nur line's railway bed in Lop Nur, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 367.8-kilometer line, the first to Lop Nur, a former lake now known as "the sea of death," is expected to be completed on Friday. The rail laying operation started in August 2010. The railway would speed up exploitation of *potassium salt*, one of China's rarest resources used in fertilizer production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Huawei MediaPad 10 gets new promotional video - SlashGear

"*Huawei MediaPad 10 gets new promotional video*
Eric Abent, Jul 22nd 2012

Huawei&#8216;s upcoming MediaPad 10 FHD tablet is scheduled to launch next month, but for the uninitiated among us, the company has released a new promotional video that hits all of the tablet&#8217;s big talking points. There are a lot of them too &#8211; the tablet itself is pretty impressive, so it&#8217;s only natural that Huawei would want to show it off in a video that&#8217;s bound to make at least a few of the tablet-obsessed public giddy with excitement.

As stated above, the MediaPad 10 has no lack of notable features, but *the star of this promotional video has got the be the 1920 x 1200 IPS display.* The video also touts the tablet&#8217;s 8.8mm thickness, along with its quad-core CPU and 16-core GPU, which together provide a &#8220;smooth&#8221; gameplay experience. The 10.1-inch tablet also comes equipped with an 8-megapixel camera with dual LED fill-flash and Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, so there really doesn&#8217;t seem to be anything holding the MediaPad 10 back from becoming a serious competitor within the tablet market. Check out the promotional video below.






Of course, it wouldn&#8217;t be much of a promotional video if it didn&#8217;t also try to hype the tablet&#8217;s less-technical features, such as the &#8220;refined metallic surface&#8221; and its &#8220;luxurious yet subtle&#8221; nature. All of that hype isn&#8217;t wasted on us though, because now we just want to get our hands on it. We&#8217;ll get our chance soon, as the MediaPad 10 is due out in late August with a reported price point that comes in under $500. If you&#8217;re interested in learning more, be sure to check out our hands-on with the Huawei MediaPad 10!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

just got some history info on 2 countries, that shows how things were developed in the pass. 

Steel production(ton):
Country ...1913....1930....1950....2010....
India ...... 63K ... 600K .. 1374K ... 68M 
China ..... 43K .... 15K ... 16K ... 627M 


Coal production(ton):
Country ...1913....1950....1993....2010....
India ...... 15M ... 32M ... 264M ... 521M 
China ...... 9M .... 32M .. 1150M .. 3240M 


Oil production(ton):
Country ...1910.....1950....1993.....2010....
India ...... 818K ... 253K .... 26M ... 39M 
China ....... 0 K ... 118K ... 145M .. 203M 


electricity power(KWH):
Country ...1913.....1940....1950.....2010....
India ...... N.A ..... 2.5B ... 49B ... 922B 
China ..... 460M ... 2.8B ... 43B .. 4207B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

eachus said:


> just got some history info on 2 countries, that shows how things were developed in the pass.
> 
> Steel production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1930....1950....2010....
> India ...... 63K ... 600K .. 1374K ... 68M
> China ..... 43K .... 15K ... 16K ... 627M
> 
> 
> Coal production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1950....1993....2010....
> India ...... 15M ... 32M ... 264M ... 521M
> China ...... 9M .... 32M .. 1150M .. 3240M
> 
> 
> Oil production(ton):
> Country ...1910.....1950....1993.....2010....
> India ...... 818K ... 253K .... 26M ... 39M
> China ....... 0 K ... 118K ... 145M .. 203M
> 
> 
> electricity power(KWH):
> Country ...1913.....1940....1950.....2010....
> India ...... N.A ..... 2.5B ... 49B ... 922B
> China ..... 460M ... 2.8B ... 43B .. 4207B

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doidoi2

eachus said:


> just got some history info on 2 countries, that shows how things were developed in the pass.
> 
> Steel production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1930....1950....2010....
> India ...... 63K ... 600K .. 1374K ... 68M
> China ..... 43K .... 15K ... 16K ... 627M
> 
> 
> Coal production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1950....1993....2010....
> India ...... 15M ... 32M ... 264M ... 521M
> China ...... 9M .... 32M .. 1150M .. 3240M
> 
> 
> Oil production(ton):
> Country ...1910.....1950....1993.....2010....
> India ...... 818K ... 253K .... 26M ... 39M
> China ....... 0 K ... 118K ... 145M .. 203M
> 
> 
> electricity power(KWH):
> Country ...1913.....1940....1950.....2010....
> India ...... N.A ..... 2.5B ... 49B ... 922B
> China ..... 460M ... 2.8B ... 43B .. 4207B



Just a question. Why do you guys feel the need to drag India into this? India is India, China's China. India's failures does not make China great. Compare China to a great state with a history of achievements like the US, not to a state still searching for direction and purpose. 

It's true that India's not as developed as China, no one disputes this. But to point out failures and laugh at them for it is unsportsmanlike. I understand some uneducated ***** from India is posting on this forum, but that doesn't mean you have to sink to their level.


----------



## oct605032048



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

doidoi2 said:


> Just a question. Why do you guys feel the need to drag India into this? India is India, China's China. India's failures does not make China great. Compare China to a great state with a history of achievements like the US, not to a state still searching for direction and purpose.
> 
> It's true that India's not as developed as China, no one disputes this. But to point out failures and laugh at them for it is unsportsmanlike. I understand some uneducated ***** from India is posting on this forum, but that doesn't mean you have to sink to their level.




It is message board, I post information I can find does not mean everyone stop you post data with comparison to the developed countries like USA. China has per capital GDP of 5Ks is more close to Indian in the same group of developing countries. USA, Japan and EU countries have per capital GDP of 50Ks. Why ppl do not group China in developed country? do you feel good just comparing China with USA exclusively make more sense? 

The point here is that we should not limit our view spying the world from a tiny hole. all type of info are valuable as long as they are true, or can reflect the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

doidoi2 said:


> Just a question. Why do you guys feel the need to drag India into this? India is India, China's China. India's failures does not make China great. Compare China to a great state with a history of achievements like the US, not to a state still searching for direction and purpose.
> 
> It's true that India's not as developed as China, no one disputes this. But to point out failures and laugh at them for it is unsportsmanlike. I understand some uneducated ***** from India is posting on this forum, but that doesn't mean you have to sink to their level.



dont act like indians and speak like an a h; the bashing will go on until they learn some manners and stfu!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese Century

shuttler said:


>



  

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The damage caused by the recent severe flood and the subsequent reconstrution will lift Beijing's 2012 GDP growth by 0.5-1%.



oct605032048 said:


>



This is a list consisting of prefecture-level cities and above. As a matter of fact, there are quite a few county-level cities which have higher GDP than the cities listed. Kunshan of Jiangsu province&#65292;at 2011 GDP of over 250 billion yuan, is a good case in point&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

Holmes said:


> *What can i say the chinese economy is going nowhere. The manufacturing rate has slowed.*
> China Manufacturing Gauge Shows Slowdown May Be Ebbing: Economy- Bloomberg
> 
> Tough luck man, we have got the power back right on time, we'll show you how and why it will work. Who wants to emulate the chinese ideology of state communism and oppression to minority muslims...


 
Think again 

GLOBAL ECONOMY-Europe, US economies struggle as China stabilizes | Reuters


> *GLOBAL ECONOMY-Europe, US economies struggle as China stabilizes*
> 
> Tue Jul 24, 2012 8:39pm IST
> 
> ** Chinese slowdown likely bottomed*
> 
> * Euro zone set for more pain
> 
> * U.S. manufacturing growth slowest in 19 months
> 
> By Steven C. Johnson and Jonathan Cable
> 
> *NEW YORK/LONDON, July 24 (Reuters) - The struggles of the U.S. and euro zone economies intensified in July, surveys showed on Tuesday, though improved Chinese factory output suggested stimulus measures were starting to boost the world's second-largest economy.*
> 
> Europe's private sector looked set for a prolonged slump as surveys showed the downturn that began in the euro zone's small economies has since become entrenched in Germany and France.
> 
> Business activity in the 17 states that use the euro shrank for a sixth straight month in July. Manufacturing nosedived, notably in Germany, suggesting recession ahead.
> 
> Europe's malaise infected businesses across the Atlantic. U.S. manufacturing this month grew at its slowest pace since December 2010, hobbled by a decline in overseas demand, according to financial information firm Markit.
> 
> Whirlpool Corp, the world's largest appliance maker, cited weak demand in Europe and a stronger dollar for its quarterly earnings miss, wh ile Te xas Instruments Inc's warned that its third-quarter revenue would be weaker than usual due to global economic uncertainties.
> 
> "The slowdown in manufacturing is a concern. We are seeing that the effect from Europe is weighing on U.S. manufacturing, and manufacturing is one of the few bright spots in this recovery," said Craig Dismuke, chief economic strategist at Vining Sparks in Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> The Richmond Federal Reserve Bank 's monthly manufacturing composite index in July was the weakest reading since April 2009.
> 
> In Europe, manufacturing in Germany, the euro zone's biggest economy, contracted at its fastest pace in more than three years and its service sector also shrank. In France, factory activity fell at its fastest pace since May 2009.
> 
> The surveys should increase expectation s in financial markets for the U.S. Federal Reserve and European Central Bank to do more to help their respective economies.
> 
> 
> *CHINA ON THE MEND?
> 
> In China, the news was more encouraging, suggesting a series of policy measures, including interest rate cuts, may be starting to revive an economy that had slowed sharply of late.
> 
> HSBC's Flash China manufacturing purchasing managers index, the first significant set of data in the third quarter, r ose to 49.5 in July from 48.2 in June, closer to the 50 level that divides expansion from contraction.
> 
> The increase was driven by a jump in the output sub-index to 51.2 - the best showing since October 2011.
> 
> The PMI "adds to recent signs of stabilization of the Chinese economy, thus underpinning our view that the slowdown in activity will bottom out over the summer months," said Nikolaus Keis at UniCredit.
> 
> Chinese economic growth in the second quarter cooled to 7.6 percent from a year earlier, its slowest pace in more than three years, but still way ahead of the United States and the euro zone, which has likely fallen back into recession.
> 
> For Nomura's chief China economist, Zhang Zhiwei, the PMI provided further evidence that a slowdown in China's economy bottomed out in the second quarter of 2012.
> 
> "This suggests the effect of policy easing is being transmitted to the economy and reinforces our view that growth has bottomed in Q2," Hong Kong-based Zhang said.*
> 
> VICIOUS CIRCLE
> 
> Markit's Eurozone Composite PMI, which combines the services and manufacturing sectors and is seen as a good guide to overall growth, held steady at 46.4.
> 
> A reading below 50 indicates contraction in the sector, and the euro zone composite index has been below that mark for half a year. Data collator Markit said it suggests a quarterly GDP fall of 0.6 percent.
> 
> The euro zone economy shrank 0.3 percent in the second quarter, and another quarter of contraction would tip it into its second recession since 2009.
> 
> Unlike China, forward-looking indicators in the surveys painted a gloomy picture. The business expectations index fell to a level previously seen when the bloc was last in recession.
> 
> Companies also cut their workforce at the fastest pace since the beginning of 2010, w hich some said risked extending a vicious circle in which slow growth breeds job cuts which breeds still slower growth.
> 
> "When you have all of the fiscal austerity measures ... why would you want to be hiring at this moment? The question is whether or not this is going to be a permanent state," said Sian Fenner at Lloyds Banking Group.
> 
> In the United states, new orders for exports fell for a second straight month, the first back-to-back decline in nearly three years, Markit said, as recession in Europe dented demand for U.S. products.
> 
> Economists worry that the broader U.S. economy, which grew at a 1.9 percent rate in the first quarter, has since lost momentum. A poll of 74 economists polled by Reuters expects April-to-June growth to have slowed to a 1.5 percent pace.
> 
> As a result, Wall Street expects another round of monetary easing from the Federal Reserve. The median forecast in a July poll of 16 primary dealers showed a 70 percent chance the Fed would do more to boost the economy.
> 
> Earlier this month the European Central Bank cut its main refinancing rate to a record low 0.75 percent and the deposit rate to zero, and a Reuters poll of economists showed the ECB will likely do more to stimulate the economy, possibly by offering more cheap loans for banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doidoi2

shuttler said:


> dont act like indians and speak like an a h; the bashing will go on until they learn some manners and stfu!



lol, go ahead and bash to your heart's content. go ahead, talk tough on a forum. 

Nope, that's not a symptom of insecurity at all. Internet tough guys are like the coolest guys around.

You guys must not have much to be cheerful about in real life to be so full of rage and hate. But go ahead, india-bash. entertain me. I'm all ears.


----------



## eachus

doidoi2 said:


> lol, go ahead and bash to your heart's content. go ahead, talk tough on a forum.
> 
> Nope, that's not a symptom of insecurity at all. Internet tough guys are like the coolest guys around.
> 
> You guys must not have much to be cheerful about in real life to be so full of rage and hate. But go ahead, india-bash. entertain me. I'm all ears.




you are the only one bark here alone. can you be more informative? we like to discuss the economics with facts and data. the theory of free economic is competition. China has right to compete with US, India and even Africa. If you dont understand competition, get the way out of here. dont pretend to be a net police and invite ppl to bash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

Obambam said:


> Think again
> 
> GLOBAL ECONOMY-Europe, US economies struggle as China stabilizes | Reuters





An economic is running out of gas or not, has too many indexes to consider. 
to make long story short, I can summary them in key values. 
let me compare the best known 3 major countries. 
the US Federal and central bank in China has number of roles, mainly lays down as 


1) determine and print money to fuel the economic growth. 
2) define interest rate to adjust the economic growth.
3) use reserve to set the currency exchange rate, stable domestic finance system. 
4) ...


First, can they print more money or not. 
Print more money will fuel up growth but up to a level will depreciate currency and make inflation too high, it turns around will kill economic growth and damage the economic and banking system. 
India currency Rupee devalued 20% lately with very high inflation, can not print more money. 
China has low inflation, currency RMB is stable, can print more.
USA has low inflation, currency dollar is stable, can print more (EQ3,,,etc,,,).


2nd, can they cut interest rate to boost GDP growth? 
China has low inflation and high Benchmark lending rates(6%). China is still in post age of "cool down the over-heat growth". It can cut down the rate from 6% to 3% to 2% ,,,, to 0% like USA.
USA has low inflation(2-3%) and Zero Benchmark lending rates(0%). USA has no room to cut rate to fuel up growth. 
India has high inflation(9%) and high Benchmark lending rates(8%). plus the Rupee is depreciated too fast, has no room to cut rate to fuel up growth.


3rd, how much foreign currency to use? 
China has 3+ trillion USD in reserve, has strong arm to set RMB value and stable finance system.
USA has dollar system, it is an unlimited USD in reserve. has strong arm to stable finance system.
India has USD in reserve barely cover the foreign debts, has limited power to stable finance system.


so, you can see China did not yet to use its weapon fighting against slow down. 
India is out of bullets, completely run out of gas and has max out everything.
US left only the money printers, but it is very powerful printer can generate enough dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

doidoi2 said:


> lol, go ahead and bash to your heart's content. go ahead, talk tough on a forum.
> 
> Nope, that's not a symptom of insecurity at all. Internet tough guys are like the coolest guys around.
> 
> You guys must not have much to be cheerful about in real life to be so full of rage and hate. But go ahead, india-bash. entertain me. I'm all ears.



see my post @1133. dont want to waste any more of my time on you PERIOD



eachus said:


> An economic is running out of gas or not, has too many indexes to consider.
> to make long story short, I can summary them in key values.
> let me compare the best known 3 major countries.
> the US Federal and central bank in China has number of roles, mainly lays down as
> 
> 
> 1) determine and print money to fuel the economic growth.
> 2) define interest rate to adjust the economic growth.
> 3) use reserve to set the currency exchange rate, stable domestic finance system.
> 4) ...
> 
> 
> First, can they print more money or not.
> Print more money will fuel up growth but up to a level will depreciate currency and make inflation too high, it turns around will kill economic growth and damage the economic and banking system.
> India currency Rupee devalued 20% lately with very high inflation, can not print more money.
> China has low inflation, currency RMB is stable, can print more.
> USA has low inflation, currency dollar is stable, can print more (EQ3,,,etc,,,).
> 
> 
> 2nd, can they cut interest rate to boost GDP growth?
> China has low inflation and high Benchmark lending rates(6%). China is still in post age of "cool down the over-heat growth". It can cut down the rate from 6% to 3% to 2% ,,,, to 0% like USA.
> USA has low inflation(2-3%) and Zero Benchmark lending rates(0%). USA has no room to cut rate to fuel up growth.
> India has high inflation(9%) and high Benchmark lending rates(8%). plus the Rupee is depreciated too fast, has no room to cut rate to fuel up growth.
> 
> 
> 3rd, how much foreign currency to use?
> China has 3+ trillion USD in reserve, has strong arm to set RMB value and stable finance system.
> USA has dollar system, it is an unlimited USD in reserve. has strong arm to stable finance system.
> India has USD in reserve barely cover the foreign debts, has limited power to stable finance system.
> 
> 
> so, you can see China did not yet to use its weapon fighting against slow down.
> India is out of bullets, completely run out of gas and has max out everything.
> US left only the money printers, but it is very powerful printer can generate enough dollars.



indians have lots and lots of troubles; now having riots and in-fighting in many places. Their cant keep their own house in good order and yet trying to involve in high profile oppositions against our policies. and those are most disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei LTE, Now and for the future*

telecoms

Huawei *has deployed nearly 50% of all commercial LTE networks worldwide* and the future of mobile broadband is *No-Edge Networks*, according to an interview the company gave to Telecoms during the 2012 LTE World Summit in Barcelona.

Ying Weimin, Huawei President for GSM&UMTS<E networks, cited a GSA report released in May 2012 (Evolution to LTE) that states of the 72 commercial LTE networks that have been launched globally, Huawei deployed 34 of themmore than any other vendor.

Since the advent of LTE, Huawei has set a number of industry *milestones*:

 In 2009, Huawei and TeliaSonera launched the worlds first commercial LTE network in Norway.
 In 2010, Huawei and Vodafone launched the worlds first commercial 800MHz network in Germany, demonstrating the excellent performance of LTE to narrow the digital divide.
 In 2011, Huawei and SoftBank built the worlds largest LTE TDD commercial network in Japan.
 In 2012, Huawei worked with Bell and TELUS to build the mobile broadband network with unparallel user experience.

As mobile broadband develops, operators will focus more and more on user experience. To ensure seamless user experience, Huawei announced the concept of No-Edge Networks. The core idea behind *No-Edge Networks is the utilization of various LTE, LTE-Advanced and future innovative technologies (e.g. CoMP, Adaptive ICIC, AR, IRC, Turbo Equalizer) to realize ultra broadband, zero waiting, and ubiquitous connectivity.* *This brings users the benefits of speed, quality, simplicity, freedom and sharing.*

At the 2012LTE World Summit, Huawei won an award for *Most Significant Development for Commercial LTE Networks by a Vendor*, demonstrating industry recognition of Huaweis leading status in the LTE industry as well as its continued contributions to the development of LTE commercialization.

In 2012, LTE is set to develop at unprecedented rate. Huawei is dedicated to partnering with industry peers to promote LTE. By helping operators build efficient, sustainable and profitable mobile broadband networks, the company aims to open up highly potential markets for operators and bring users excellent service experience.

*And click on the Huawei LTE Now and for the future video here:
*

[video]http://www.huawei.com/en/solutions/broader-smarter/hw-141165.htm[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

Huawei sees 2012 Revenue Growth of 15 - 20%
Cisco Systems has a Revenue Growth of 6.64%. ... July 25, 2012


mobile communication industry, there was a War Age(like 7 States Period) in 1st generate. Japan was leading in technology it ended up the USA united the mobile in 2nd generation. Chinese paid for high prices of the stand lectures. for example, in CD and DVD player age, one DVD player sold in US for $50, the license fee charge $25 each. Chinese manufacture profit down to $0.05 ~ $0.25 on each DVD player. and finally Chinese makers quit completely. Chinese government leaned and then started investing R&D on standards. There was a saying, once you develop a industry technology standard, you dont need to do anything collect 70% of the profit. you work hard to product the product, you sell technology to Chinese companies, you make 25% profit, Chinese work harder to produce the products, Chinese make the rest 5%. 

Do you get that,
People who sell standard, get 70% of the profit.
Companies sell technology, get 25% of the profit,
Companies who produce the products, make 5% profit. 


From the 3G mobile, Chinese used all means to develop its own 3G mobile standard, 
at the same time, US used all its tricks to stop Chinese developing 3G standard, 
one of the international mobile conference was in US, the US blocked the 
Chinese engineers who were participation the conference by not giving them visa to enter US.
3G battle was difficult, Chinese finally occupied a tiny hill in the industry. 


What about the 4G mobile? 
Mobile WiMAX is US developed standard, Chinese from 3G use TD-**** standards.
TD( Time Division, can use the frequency most efficiently, frequencies are very expensive resource in mobile communication). 


4G - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
TD-LTE for China Market

Just when Long-Term Evolution (LTE) and WiMax vigorously promoting in the global telecommunications industry, the former (LTE) is also the most powerful 4G mobile communication leading technology, is a meteoric rise, and quickly occupied the Chinese market. Qualcomm and the Yota's TD-LTE is not yet mature, but many domestic and international wireless carriers one after another turn to TD-LTE. IBM data show that 67% of the operators are considering LTE, because this is the main source of their future market. The above news also confirmed this statement of IBM. While only 8% of the operators to consider the use of WiMAX. WiMax can provide the fastest network transmission to its customers on the market, but still not the rival of LTE. TD-LTE is not the first 4G wireless mobile broadband network data standard, it is China's 4G standard that amendmented and published by China's largest telecom operators - China Mobile. After a series of field trials, is expected into the commercial phase in the next two years . Ulf Ewaldsson, Ericsson's vice president said: "the Chinese Ministry of Industry and China Mobile in the fourth quarter of this year will hold a large-scale field test, by then, Ericsson will help the hand." But view from the current development trend, whether this standard advocated by China Mobile will be widely recognized by the international market, is still debatable.



Huawei is a proud of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

China economy set for soft landing, needs more reform: IMF

"Policies should continue to be geared toward achieving this year's growth targets. In the event of a worsening of the external outlook, China has ample room to respond forcefully, using fiscal policy as the main line of defense and with emphasis on measures that support China's medium-term reform objectives," the IMF report said.

The IMF lowered its medium-term forecast for the current account surplus to between 4 percent and 4.5 percent of GDP.

Last year's report said the yuan was "substantially undervalued" against the dollar by between 3 percent and 23 percent, depending on the methodology used.

China economy set for soft landing, needs more reform: IMF - Chicago Tribune

============

what IMF said is close to what I think, China can cut benchmark lending rates, print more RMB to market, and use some of its $3 trillion reserve to promote GDP growth if need. But IMF sees "soft landing" is safe signal, does not need those immediately. IMF believes China has plenty of methods to manage the growth. 

RMB "substantially undervalued" is a safe guard to use any of those method freely without much worry. 
IMF still remind China to appreciate the RMB, do not let it devalue in coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese largest power mid-speed diesel engines off the assembly line*
Chinese largest power mid-speed diesel engines off the assembly line | China's Great Science and Technology







July 4, Chinese ZGPT Diesel successfully produce MAN18V32/40 diesel generators and generator sets, and winning the $ 350 million in the largest single power plant project.

It is reported that ZGPT Diesel&#8217;s MAN18V32/40 diesel generator is maximum power in the current domestic mid-speed diesel engines. The diesel generator will be used to a heavy oil power plant expansion project in Oman, the power range up to 9000 kW.

MAN18V32/40 is the German MANB & W typical product for marine engineering and land power plant, representing the advanced technical level of the diesel engine industry in the world. China&#8217;s first MAN18V32/40 diesel generators and generator sets, breaks the cycle of the construction of large-scale heavy oil power plant has had to rely on imports of foreign principal generator set equipment to fill the domestic blank field.

*
China&#8217;s first advanced 10 kV high-voltage live working robot*
China&#8217;s first advanced 10 kV high-voltage live working robot | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-07-25 &#8212; Recently, high-voltage live working robot independently developed by the Shandong LNINT. This prodcut has passed through the identification and reached the international advanced level.

The project has completed the design of master-slave operation manipulator, robot dedicated lift system design and machining, tool design and processing, insulation protection system design and processing and realizes charged and shelter enclosures and other operations task.

At the same time, integrating the operational requirements, preparation of operating procedures and charged Practice (with live working robot adaptation).

The High-voltage live working robot can satisfy the requirements of high voltage live line work process, and adapt to the operating characteristics of the High-voltage environment. Instead of manually operating, the robot can complete the high-voltage live connection/disconnection, dropped cutout replacement with high working frequency. It also shortens the time of the live working at height, improve live operating efficiency, reduce the labor intensity to ensure maximum operating safety of the personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doidoi2

Chinese technology is getting better faster than I expected. It's about the only country that has such a comprehensive list of advances in whole slew of technologies in many different fields. 

China, however, needs to liberalize more. The command economy results in misallocation of resources. Aside from a few places where "national champions" make sense such as aerospace and energy, most of the state companies can be released back into private hands. 

If China does not do this, it will eventually suffer the fate of Japan. Japan's biggest mistake is to refuse to let the market weed out the weakest link. China also has inane controls like the state film bureau that stifle innovation and prevent the realization of Chinese soft power.

In short, fire bureaucrats, make them into private companies forced to compete on the market.

Only then will China continue to grow. Otherwise, it's doomed to be Japan 2.0.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

doidoi2 said:


> Chinese technology is getting better faster than I expected. It's about the only country that has such a comprehensive list of advances in whole slew of technologies in many different fields.
> 
> China, however, needs to liberalize more. The command economy results in misallocation of resources. Aside from a few places where "national champions" make sense such as aerospace and energy, most of the state companies can be released back into private hands.
> 
> If China does not do this, it will eventually suffer the fate of Japan. Japan's biggest mistake is to refuse to let the market weed out the weakest link. China also has inane controls like the state film bureau that stifle innovation and prevent the realization of Chinese soft power.
> 
> In short, fire bureaucrats, make them into private companies forced to compete on the market.
> 
> Only then will China continue to grow. Otherwise, it's doomed to be Japan 2.0.



Only the strongest state companies should be privatized. Weaker state companies should be supported until they possess world-class technology and a large market share to sustain their business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Only the strongest state companies should be privatized. Weaker state companies should be supported until they possess world-class technology and a large market share to sustain their business.



CPC controls the military and the strongest state companies, it is not going to happen.

They can allow the investment from the private sector to their state companies, but they are not going to hand over the stake.

Privatizing the national corporations will turn China into the second USSR, and these public wealths will later get stolen by the oligarchy.

See how the Russian oligarchy came from, they were mostly the offsprings of the CCCP leaders, after the privatization these bastards have stolen the public wealths from the Soviet people.

China will NEVER become a capitalist state, but it will remain a socialist state with the Chinese characteristics.

Do you think why they keep mentioning about the Maoism before the 18th national congress? Because they are going to shift toward left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

doidoi2 said:


> Chinese technology is getting better faster than I expected. It's about the only country that has such a comprehensive list of advances in whole slew of technologies in many different fields.
> 
> China, however, needs to liberalize more. The command economy results in misallocation of resources. Aside from a few places where "national champions" make sense such as aerospace and energy, most of the state companies can be released back into private hands.
> 
> If China does not do this, it will eventually suffer the fate of Japan. Japan's biggest mistake is to refuse to let the market weed out the weakest link. China also has inane controls like the state film bureau that stifle innovation and prevent the realization of Chinese soft power.
> 
> In short, fire bureaucrats, make them into private companies forced to compete on the market.
> 
> Only then will China continue to grow. * Otherwise, it's doomed to be Japan 2.0.*



Wrong, Japan got stagnated by US by signing the Plaza Accord, since they are an occupied country with no choice, so they got milked by US.

On the other hand, China is not an occupied country, so US cannot blackmail China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Wrong, Japan got stagnated by US by signing the Plaza Accord, since they are an occupied country with no choice, so they got milked by US.
> 
> On the other hand, China is not an occupied country, so US cannot blackmail China.



Very true. 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Privatizing the national corporations will turn China into the second USSR, and these public wealths will later get stolen by the oligarchy.



Depends how it is implemented. It is best to have a good balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Depends how it is implemented. It is best to have a good balance.



China is willing to support the small/medium corporations, but those giant national corporations still need to remain as state-owned.

Can you imagine if Shenzhou 9 being launched by a private corporation? The private corporation will definitely care about the profit first instead the safety of those taikonauts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

When you hear the west making noises about us, then you know we're is heading on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doidoi2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Wrong, Japan got stagnated by US by signing the Plaza Accord, since they are an occupied country with no choice, so they got milked by US.
> 
> On the other hand, China is not an occupied country, so US cannot blackmail China.



Plaza accord was not as bad for Japan as you think. The biggest immediate effect of the accords was to raise the yen from 200+ to about 120+ yen. 

This was actually beneficial for Japan, because one of the supposed "bad" effects of currency appreciation was that you lose your export business. Yet, the years after the Yen appreciation saw that the Japanese trade surplus CONTINUED. At the same time, Japan was able to buy its imports with a higher-valued yen. Not to mention that the Japanese workers got paid more for the same amount of work in currency terms.

Look it up yourself. 

Why did Japan's trade surplus remain? because there were few alternatives to the Japanese supply of electronics and machinery.

ditto with the Reminbi appreciation from 2005-2008. All it did was help China increase its share, and increase its nominal GDP.

What does that tell us? It tells us that currency appreciation is fine as long as you're the only game in town. Your export business will not suffer. IF anything, the export business will be forced to become more competitive, and the low margin industries will be wiped out.

And Right now, China's the only game in town.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

doidoi2 said:


> Plaza accord was not as bad for Japan as you think. The biggest immediate effect of the accords was to raise the yen from 200+ to about 120+ yen.
> 
> This was actually beneficial for Japan, because one of the supposed "bad" effects of currency appreciation was that you lose your export business. Yet, the years after the Yen appreciation saw that the Japanese trade surplus CONTINUED. At the same time, Japan was able to buy its imports with a higher-valued yen. Not to mention that the Japanese workers got paid more for the same amount of work in currency terms.
> 
> Look it up yourself.
> 
> Why did Japan's trade surplus remain? because there were few alternatives to the Japanese supply of electronics and machinery.
> 
> ditto with the Reminbi appreciation from 2005-2008. All it did was help China increase its share, and increase its nominal GDP.
> 
> What does that tell us? It tells us that currency appreciation is fine as long as you're the only game in town. Your export business will not suffer. IF anything, the export business will be forced to become more competitive, and the low margin industries will be wiped out.
> 
> And Right now, China's the only game in town.



Their currency has been appreciated too much in a short burst, thus it hurts their economy and their export.

China's currency will also keep appreciating in the current trend, but it will remain the appreciation in a slow pace in order to not hurt the export as our manufacturing products will keep leveled up as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

doidoi2 said:


> China, however, needs to liberalize more. The command economy results in misallocation of resources. Aside from a few places where "national champions" make sense such as aerospace and energy, most of the state companies can be released back into private hands.
> 
> If China does not do this, it will eventually suffer the fate of Japan. Japan's biggest mistake is to refuse to let the market weed out the weakest link. China also has inane controls like the state film bureau that stifle innovation and prevent the realization of Chinese soft power.
> 
> In short, fire bureaucrats, make them into private companies forced to compete on the market.
> 
> Only then will China continue to grow. Otherwise, it's doomed to be Japan 2.0.




I can not agree with you anymore. that logic is laughable. you think in the same way Russian did in the 1990s. sell all state enterprises to private will jump start the industry efficient and become develop country overnight. Guess what, they crash. GM was a private company, bankrupted. number of large US banks were all private companies, they were already bankrupted without bailout. Do you know how bailout works, at the time AIG was dropped to $2 billion in market cap, the Federal use $200 billion to buy 35% of its shares, then own 35% of the company sell it out for less later. GM was the same story, spend tens billion to buy 20% of GM company worth almost nothing. That was giving the money away. Give the money to who? ----- the banks! 

GM borrowed 100 billions of money from the banks, if GM bankrupts, then banks will lose all. If the Federal give the money to GM, then banks are going to share the money. AIG was too big to fall, if it fall, the banks are big loser. if the Fed give tons of cash to AIG, then AIG safe, the banks will not lose. why Fed give the money to AIG, to the banks? since the banks owns the Fed. anyway, you dont understand the economics, or you dont want to. 


what about the Chinese economic? "The command economy results in misallocation of resources. " is completely BS. go search in internet, which one said China is command economy? you have no clue what command economy is. China is planned market economic. it is planned, not messy, it is market oriental, it is compatible and efficient. can you find another single country out there more efficient than China?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

I don't think privatization is a good idea. I've seen a state owned railway company turned into a private one and their service not only dropped but also robbing travelers by increasing the fee all the time. China's state banks also performed better than the western private ones so privatization isn't always a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

doidoi2 said:


> Plaza accord was not as bad for Japan as you think. The biggest immediate effect of the accords was to raise the yen from 200+ to about 120+ yen.
> 
> This was actually beneficial for Japan, because one of the supposed "bad" effects of currency appreciation was that you lose your export business. Yet, the years after the Yen appreciation saw that the Japanese trade surplus CONTINUED.
> And Right now, China's the only game in town.





great! "the Plaza Accord" was an award to japan! 
and that was the key for US and Western counties wash Japanese wealth home. 
ask Japanese how do they like the "lost of 10 years".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

eachus said:


> what about the Chinese economic? "The command economy results in misallocation of resources. " is completely BS. go search in internet, which one said China is command economy? you have no clue what command economy is. China is planned market economic. it is planned, not messy, it is market oriental, it is compatible and efficient. can you find another single country out there more efficient than China?



Why does "doidoi2" think that China is a command economy?

We had market reforms over THIRTY years ago. Even outsiders know that our system is now called "Socialism with Chinese characteristics".



doidoi2 said:


> Plaza accord was not as bad for Japan as you think.



There is NEVER anything good about having foreigners controlling your destiny. How much blood did we sacrifice just to be independent from foreign control?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eachus

terranMarine said:


> I don't think privatization is a good idea. I've seen a state owned railway company turned into a private one and their service not only dropped but also robbing travelers by increasing the fee all the time. China's state banks also performed better than the western private ones so privatization isn't always a good idea.




you got the point, much better than those "experts".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

doidoi2 said:


> And Right now, China's the only game in town.



Hence the importance to preserve our lead by not appreciating our currency too much and too soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kawaraj

you guys are more rational that those braggart Indian Economy posters.

one question, does China have Fair Trade Commission in Gov branches? I guess that solves those issues of insufficient competition raised above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

kawaraj said:


> you guys are more rational that those braggart Indian Economy posters.
> 
> one question, does China have Fair Trade Commission in Gov branches? I guess that solves those issues of insufficient competition raised above.



there is WTO tribunal, the Ministry of Commerce China, the Antitrust Bureau of the National Development and Reform Commission and the State Administration for Industry and Commerce to deal with all these unfair competition issues!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

eachus said:


> I can not agree with you anymore. that logic is laughable. you think in the same way Russian did in the 1990s. sell all state enterprises to private will jump start the industry efficient and become develop country overnight. Guess what, they crash. GM was a private company, bankrupted. number of large US banks were all private companies, they were already bankrupted without bailout. Do you know how bailout works, at the time AIG was dropped to $2 billion in market cap, the Federal use $200 billion to buy 35% of its shares, then own 35% of the company sell it out for less later. GM was the same story, spend tens billion to buy 20% of GM company worth almost nothing. That was giving the money away. Give the money to who? ----- the banks!
> 
> GM borrowed 100 billions of money from the banks, if GM bankrupts, then banks will lose all. If the Federal give the money to GM, then banks are going to share the money. AIG was too big to fall, if it fall, the banks are big loser. if the Fed give tons of cash to AIG, then AIG safe, the banks will not lose. why Fed give the money to AIG, to the banks? since the banks owns the Fed. anyway, you dont understand the economics, or you dont want to.
> 
> 
> what about the Chinese economic? "The command economy results in misallocation of resources. " is completely BS. go search in internet, which one said China is command economy? you have no clue what command economy is. China is planned market economic. it is planned, not messy, it is market oriental, it is compatible and efficient. can you find another single country out there more efficient than China?



GM is already better. Crysler is the worse performing auto company in the states. if it is not for the governments bail-outs, it should have been folded multiple times! and talking about bail-out, I dont understanding why people tend to forget this while it is still hot:

bush-asking-for-700-billionl

Bailed-out banks still struggling to repay US government

Exchange rate is a double edged sword. A currency inflation works poorly for an export oriented economy like Japan and China but good for india.

And by and large I agree to most Chinsese members above that the government needs to carefully review the situation of privatization. Foreign investments are not in China to do charity works!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

shuttler said:


> GM is already better. Crysler is the worse performing auto company in the states. if it is not for the governments bail-outs, it should have been folded multiple times! and talking about bail-out, I dont understanding why people tend to forget this while it is still hot:
> 
> Exchange rate is a double edged sword. A currency inflation works poorly for an export oriented economy like Japan and China but good for india.
> 
> And by and large I agree to most Chinsese members above that the government needs to carefully review the situation of privatization. Foreign investments are not in China to do charity works!



privatization is not a solution for everything. everyone in on Earth knows public transportation in all major cities owned by states. NewYork, DC, LA,,,HongKong,,, some Indian members can add more Indians cities on list. how inefficient they are? NY for example, there ten of golden geese(number of large bridges, tunnels, highway) tolls all go to NYT, those are billions cash float cost for nothing, yet, NYT still lose big. plz go convince the US to privatize the NYT, and privatize all inefficient public transportation in US. Economic 101 and 102 already explained well, some sector must stay out of competition, city utilities are included, think if there are 10 power wires, 10 water lines, 10 gas lines, 10 cable lines,,, in front of your home/house offer you a discount prices, they waste more resources than one company monopoly.


GM looks better is not already better. if you open a restaurant with bank loan of $1 million, finally your profit can not even pay interest alone. the bank come over said, I dont run restaurant lets make a deal, the restaurant worth 0.5M now, I only take 40% of share of the restaurant, I inject $300K more cash to you, you still own 60%, the $1M loan write out. 

then you continue to run the restaurant and own 60%, no more interest to pay, all profit is profit. you look shiny but the bank $1.3M became 0.8M x 40% = 0.32M, lost $1.0M. great, you are GM now, looks better than ever. loan free, interest free.


Some Yahoo members calculated the Fed need to sell all GM shares at $300+ to get back what they invested, the GM stock price is $25 up and down in NYSE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chery Heavy Industry enters Africa with agricultural machinery*
Chery Heavy Industry enters Africa with agricultural machinery | China's Great Science and Technology







2012-07-25 &#8212; Chery Heavy Industry Co., Ltd. announces the launch of &#8220;Enter Africa&#8221; strategy, plans to invest $ 260 million in seven countries in Africa with the establishment of a modern agricultural machinery operations center.

According to the relevant person who in charge of the project, Chery Heavy Industry will carry the &#8220;Enter Africa&#8221; strategic plan in three phases with investing $ 260 million to strengthen Sino-African cooperation in the field of agricultural equipment.

Seven countries, including Egypt, Ethiopia, Nigeria, Zimbabwe, Kenya, Algeria, Libya, will cooperate with Chery Heavy Industry to construct an operations center in Africa, more than three regional operations centers, about 30 modern agricultural machinery demonstration operations center. These operations center in addition to the actual local situation, to adapt to the special needs of the local agricultural equipment product portfolio, will provide a &#8220;package&#8221; solution for local agricultural development.

Established in 2010, Chery Heavy Industry Co., Ltd. is a large modern enterprise integrating the R&D, manufacturing, sales and services of marine equipment, construction machinery, special vehicle, agricultural equipment and the powertrain assembly and key parts. The company has three manufacturing bases respectively in Wuhu, Nanling and Kaifeng with the headquarters in Wuhu.

Chery Heavy Industry adheres to the management tenet of &#8220;apply people-oriented strategy, create a modernized corporation; keep innovating, building a world-famous brand&#8221;. The company aims to promote the modernization of global cities and countrysides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

shuttler said:


> And by and large I agree to most Chinsese members above that the government needs to carefully review the situation of privatization. Foreign investments are not in China to do charity works!



Of course they are out to make a buck. That itself is not the problem, except for how they go about doing it.

If banks in America can rip Americans off without losing sleep, are we expecting special treatment when they are operating in China?

More over, if something goes wrong, you have no one to blame but yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

eachus said:


> privatization is not a solution for everything. everyone in on Earth knows public transportation in all major cities owned by states. NewYork, DC, LA,,,HongKong,,, some Indian members can add more Indians cities on list. how inefficient they are? NY for example, there ten of golden geese(number of large bridges, tunnels, highway) tolls all go to NYT, those are billions cash float cost for nothing, yet, NYT still lose big. plz go convince the US to privatize the NYT, and privatize all inefficient public transportation in US. Economic 101 and 102 already explained well, some sector must stay out of competition, city utilities are included, think if there are 10 power wires, 10 water lines, 10 gas lines, 10 cable lines,,, in front of your home/house offer you a discount prices, they waste more resources than one company monopoly.
> 
> 
> GM looks better is not already better. if you open a restaurant with bank loan of $1 million, finally your profit can not even pay interest alone. the bank come over said, I dont run restaurant lets make a deal, the restaurant worth 0.5M now, I only take 40% of share of the restaurant, I inject $300K more cash to you, you still own 60%, the $1M loan write out.
> 
> then you continue to run the restaurant and own 60%, no more interest to pay, all profit is profit. you look shiny but the bank $1.3M became 0.8M x 40% = 0.32M, lost $1.0M. great, you are GM now, looks better than ever. loan free, interest free.
> 
> 
> Some Yahoo members calculated the Fed need to sell all GM shares at $300+ to get back what they invested, the GM stock price is $25 up and down in NYSE.



Hmm I think HK's public transportation is rather privatized except the railway system in which the HK government has a share. You are quoting running a restuarant as an example. But bankers nowadays are much much cautious in lending $ to SMEs nowadays. So that is why one QE after another, neither the US employment rate nor economic growth cannot be jump-started. 

GM, Chrysler and Ford are as they say "too big to fail" - but that is another form of government protectionism against a free economy which the US has been trumpeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

no_name said:


> Of course they are out to make a buck. That itself is not the problem, except for how they go about doing it.
> 
> If banks in America can rip Americans off without losing sleep, are we expecting special treatment when they are operating in China?
> 
> More over, if something goes wrong, you have no one to blame but yourself.



one of the most wicked thing about FOEs (foreign owned enterprises) is they will use their international brand awareness and financial strength to take over the local company, rebundle or even cannibalize it until a culture and a distinct corporate life is partially or wholly wiped out from face of the earth, forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

shuttler said:


> GM, Chrysler and Ford are as they say "too big to fail" - but that is another form of government protectionism against a free economy which the US has been trumpeting.




"too big to fail" was an excuse, GM and AIG had their asserts felt short far below their loans, they should bankrupts number of times. In EU and other countries, they should be taking over completely by government. but in US, GM for example the Fed injected around $20 billion to buy and own 20% of GM shares which at the time valued less than $200 million. 

can anyone out there tell me what is the point to buy $200M value with $20 billion cash? 
"too big to fail" was an excuse, the Fed gave away the money is true. that is call 99% of Americans lost, 1% big guys win in the deal.


In China, such deal is pure "corruption". they are wasting government money for small group of ppl. they should go to jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

eachus said:


> "too big to fail" was an excuse, GM and AIG had their asserts felt short far below their loans, they should bankrupts number of times. In EU and other countries, they should be taking over completely by government. but in US, GM for example the Fed injected around $20 billion to buy and own 20% of GM shares which at the time valued less than $200 million.
> 
> *can anyone out there tell me what is the point to buy $200M value with $20 billion cash? *
> "too big to fail" was an excuse, the Fed gave away the money is true. that is call 99% of Americans lost, 1% big guys win in the deal.
> 
> 
> In China, such deal is pure "corruption". they are wasting government money for small group of ppl. they should go to jail.



To preserve hundreds of thousands of American high-paying jobs.

In other words, social consideration trumped pure short-term economic consideration. The high-paying jobs in the American automobile sector pump a lot of revenue into many local communities.

The United States and China are more alike than American politicians are willing to admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doidoi2

eachus said:


> I can not agree with you anymore. that logic is laughable.
> ...
> Guess what, they crash. GM was a private company, bankrupted. number of large US banks were all private companies, they were already bankrupted without bailout.
> ...
> what about the Chinese economic? *"The command economy results in misallocation of resources. " is completely BS.*



It's been a long time since I've been accused of not knowing anything about economics, but I'm glad you guys pointed things out that does not make sense to you. 

*First of all, the ideas I have written are not new. It was first proposed in the 1940's - 50's, by a guy named Friedriche Hayek (you might have heard of him, he has a Nobel Prize in Economics.) * (some might argue that Von Mises was the progenitor of this particular school of economic thought, but I give Hayek credit because he was the first to revise and give the theory credence).

Putting it simply, His idea was that excessive planned economy is inefficient and results in *misallocation of resources*. 

Here's the wikipedia for it in case you're unfamiliar with the concept:
Malinvestment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The more the state "plans" the more difficult planning becomes for the individual.
> - Friedrich Hayek, 1948



Now, Hayek et al. didn't say that central planning was bad per se. All he said was that the role of the central authority should be for rules and arbitration ONLY. The rest should be led by private investment, with a limited government role. Central banks play a role, but easy monetary policy often allows for excessive waste because of the inefficiency of government spending.

Now lets dissect your argument.

You said:


> which one said China is command economy? you have no clue what command economy is. China is planned market economic. it is planned, not messy, it is market oriental, it is compatible and efficient. can you find another single country out there more efficient than China?



Couple things here: first. About countries that are more efficient than China:
Can you say United States? I knew you could.




'Made in China' Is Starting to Get Too Expensive - DailyFinance

Go look up productivity rankings. China is not only not the most efficient country, but it's squarely in the middle of the pack as far as productivity is concerned:
List of countries by GDP (PPP) per hour worked - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another point here. You're arguing that China is not a command economy, yet in the next sentence you're saying that China is a Planned economy. In case you didn't realize, Command economy is essentially another name for a planned economy (albeit a stricter version). You might want to play semantics and argue that China isn't exactly a command economy anymore, to which I would partially agree with, but IMO China has a long, long ways to go before shedding completely the shells of a former Command economy. 

In any case, the name is not important. The important part is the CONCEPT of Government investment vs Private Investment.

The news isn't all bad though about Chinese productivity. I agree that Chinese productivity has achieved great strides in the past decade. Regarding the topic of Chinese productivity, one paper that I thought was pretty good was:
http://www.unido.org/fileadmin/user...ree/Productivity_performance_in_DCs_China.pdf

From the paper:


> In addition, the problems in the planned economy where there is extensive government
> investment has not been sufficiently addressed. Since the reform started, fundamental
> changes have been made to decrease the government&#8217;s regulation and control of economic
> activities, but its role in investment and management has not been effectively altered.



The paper also addresses the fact that there are indeed big achievements in the Chinese economic system, but much more needs to be done in order to ensure the continual advancement of China's economy. 

What you, and apparently the rest of the Chinese folks here, are arguing for is essentially the opposite. You're poo-pooing private investment and arguing for government planning. Essentially the opposite of virtually every recommendation by policy experts. 

In fact, It's funny you bring up GM, because Hayek had that exact reference in one of his books:


> Is it really likely that a National Planning Officer would have a better judgement of 'the number of cars, the number of generators, and the quantities of frozen foods we are likely to require in, say, five years,' than Ford or General Motors etc., and, even more important, would it even be desirable that various companies in an industry all act on the same guess?



Hayek asks a rhetorical question. The answer, of course, is that no, the national planning officer cannot have better judgement than the corporations that depend on financial results for their own livelihood.

In conclusion, Allow me to quote myself:


> it's actually better that the workers are laid off, because it allows the resourceful workers to eventually find jobs that generate more value and benefit society as a whole even more. That's the idea of *'creative destruction'*.


Creative destruction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is perhaps the most important point. Competition is a prerequisite for a competitive economy. China should not be afraid of a few corporations going under, for the ones that are left behind will be stronger, faster, and more representative of a rising China. China does not want to make shoes and clothing forever, China needs to transform itself to become the makers of luxury goods and sophisticated technology and service. 

This is getting too long, so I'll address the posts about Japan's Plaza Accord later if I have time. In the mean time, For those interested, check out the China's &#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#21457;&#23637;&#30740;&#31350;&#20013;&#24515;. They have excellent ideas on how to bring China forward economically.


----------



## sweetgrape

*COOEC ships Liwan jacket to SCS*
COOEC ships Liwan jacket - Upstreamonline.com





The offshore engineering division of China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC) has completed the jacket for the Liwan 3-1 gas field in the South China Sea.

Instok reported Offshore Oil Engineering Corporation (COOEC) rolled out the jacket to a barge on Wednesday and it will be shipped to the South China Sea in two weeks.

The jacket is part of the central platform at the Liwan 3-1 field where operator Husky Energy is targeting first gas late next year.

The field will use a subsea production system connected by flow lines and manifolds to a central shallow-water platform, which in turn will be connected by pipeline to an onshore gas plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

*Made in China the world&#8217;s most high-end locomotive approached the EU for the first time to compete for the world market*
Made in China the world&#8217;s most high-end locomotive approached the EU for the first time to compete for the world market | Finance online - Financial Advice|Financial Planning
















727 today (the 27th) morning, a purple &#8220;locomotive&#8221; &#8211; ??shunting locomotives

Beijing Changxindian from Beijing, China, long the China CNR (601 299) twenty-seven equipment companies pulled out. The locomotive from the Tianjin shipping out to sea, arrived in the Nordic Baltic coast of Estonia. This is the &#8220;Made in China&#8221; the world&#8217;s most high-end railway locomotive&#8217;s first trip to the EU.

&#8220;Made in China&#8221; to meet the stringent EU standards

Claims that high-end, because the design and manufacture in accordance with the field of world railway locomotives the most demanding and most stringent EU standards and Russian Standard to determine its design, raw material procurement, suppliers, manufacture of the experiment (domestic and foreign), the whole process are accepted with EU countries recognized by the French Bureau Veritas (BV) according to EU standards to be supervision and evaluation

Coming out in the day the biggest use of power of 1500 kW, a gauge of 1520 mm DF7G-E-type internal combustion shunting locomotives, these stringent standards &#8211; be honored.

According to EU standards,

compression capacity of the locomotive of 3500 kN (KN) In other words, even if the 350 tons of weight to drop on the locomotive, the locomotive would not have happened distortion or other damage. At present, the domestic locomotive under pressure most of 2000 kN, even the most advanced and harmonious locomotive, the compressive strength of at most 3200 kN.

An important component of the

DF7G-E diesel locomotive frame, framework, such as the structure of the service life of up to 40, while the life of the domestic locomotive of similar parts requires only 20-30. Rubber pad for sealing the valve, its life can be achieved, while the rubber mat of the same function is only required to meet the 1-1.5 the life of. The outer surface of the paint life of locomotive 10 requirements of the life cycle cost is controlled. In addition to power the traction motor rated current higher than the domestic locomotive. In the welding, the EU requirements internationally recognized welding standard EN15085.

Diesel locomotive design of

this car manufacturing process, need to meet the 173 EU standards, 173 standard subdivision, you need to meet the requirements of 299 documents. Requirements in accordance with EU standards, for each file, must be based on the design and manufacture of the situation detailed in the English text to explain. Each file generally must be at least 7-8 pages of text to explain. Which up to a file to explain, even reaching 150.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

The light rail train was sold to Turkey last year!













> China's first new light rail train exported to Europe rolled off the production line in CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd., a leading manufacturer of advanced rail transportation equipment in China, on August 10, 2011.



zhangjiajie.gov.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

*China's first high-speed rail ambulance was born*
China&#39;s first high-speed rail ambulance was born - News








Xinhua Beijing, July 19 (reporter Qi Zhongxi) over 10,000 km of high-speed rail and more than 30,000 km of electrified railways ushered in the first high-speed rail 'ambulance' - fast catenary integrated working vehicle in the world today is the most technologically advanced, fastest, features the most comprehensive fast OCS operations car on the 19th in China CNR Beijing February equipment company to complete the assembly, commissioning and experiment.

China has built the world's longest operating mileage of high-speed rail network and the world's second electrified railway network with high-speed railway, railway electrification catenary overhaul, maintenance, repair adapt equipment or blank. Issued by the Ministry of Industry < <high-end equipment manufacturing industry '12th Five-Year' development planning >> catenary working vehicle as to the urgent need to nurture and develop rail transportation equipment.

To this end, Beijing February and equipment companies worldwide actively seeking advanced, mature and reliable technology resources, the introduction of rapid multi-functional integrated operating vehicle technology BR711.1 type and production license agreement signed with the German company GBM in April 2010, designed and manufactured to adapt to the working vehicle of China's railway technology conditions, the catenary(http://www.likenews.us/).

Suspended in high-speed rail and over the electrified railway track parallel to the catenary to provide electricity for the train operation, the power source of high-speed rail and electrified railway catenary maintenance is an important factor of high-speed rail and electrification railway running protection once Catenary failure, the train could not start due to lack of power this time, with fast high-speed rail 'ambulance,' said catenary operating vehicle if the speed of 160 km maximum operating speed quickly arrived on the scene, which may exclude the catenary failure.

This high-speed rail 'ambulance' in the high-speed rail, urban rapid rail, the curve of secondary railway operation, even in the ramp inside the tunnel and snow disaster occurs, you can quickly and safely accelerate and brake rapidly to reach site on the OCS from a height and bridge inspection and maintenance. In addition, high-speed rail 'ambulance' can also be the fault line within the train traction left, to clear the line to resume operations.

With high-speed rail 'ambulance' is to enhance the sign of the level of protection of the railway operations in Germany in accordance with the '1/100 km of standard equipped with a fast-working vehicle. This standard, the present more than 10,000 kilometers of high-speed railway and more than 30,000 requires at least 400 km of electrified railway. and because China's railway to bear the world's most heavy rail freight and passenger, high-speed rail and electrification of the railway operating mileage will be further expansion, market demand will be further expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eachus

doidoi2 said:


> You said:
> which one said China is command economy? you have no clue what command economy is. China is planned market economic. it is planned, not messy, it is market oriental, it is compatible and efficient. can you find another single country out there more efficient than China?
> 
> 
> Couple things here: first. About countries that are more efficient than China:
> Can you say United States? I knew you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Made in China' Is Starting to Get Too Expensive - DailyFinance




the more you type, the more ignorance you are showing to the message board. 
high productivity does not mean the country is on top of competition and efficiency. you know the next famous county is going to bankrupt is Greece. they have so call "productivity " times higher than Chinese. so in your logic Greece is more efficient and competiable than China? if two men from different countries compete on the same table in same scale measurement, one have more productivity then it is more efficient. but the one in Greece produce $30 USD per hour gets pay $44 USD per hour, is this guy efficient? or the one in China produce $10 USD per hour gets pay $5 USD per hour, which one do you hire? 


a county is efficient can be observed in those way.
1) stay in dominate position and competition.
2) stable growth rates
3) industry and technology upgrades

US still in economic dominate position but relatively it is losing shares in global economic competition. not long ago, US counted 25% of world GDP, now is 19% and falling. the growth rate is 1.5%, it had technology 20-30 years ahead of China and is losing the edge to China. China won US in number of high tech competitions. 

1) high speed ground transportation,
2) telcome
3) banking, at least Chinese count top 3 most profitable banks and top the growth rates. 
4) ship building industry, 
5) number of high tech catch up US in amazing speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

Laser Diode Creates World's Smallest Semiconductor Laser For Optical Computing - Forbes

"*Laser Diode Creates World's Smallest Semiconductor Laser For Optical Computing*
TJ McCue
7/30/2012





[A typical diode laser]

Small is the new big. China, Taiwan, and United States physicists have teamed up to develop the world&#8217;s smallest semiconductor laser. This emerging photonic technology breakthrough has potential applications from computing to medicine.

Researchers at The University of Texas at Austin, in collaboration with colleagues in Taiwan and China, have developed the tiny laser, a nanolaser device, that you cannot even see with the naked eye.

*What can it do?*

The researchers report that _&#8220;the miniaturization of semiconductor lasers is key for the development of faster, smaller and lower energy photon-based technologies, such as ultrafast computer chips; highly sensitive biosensors for detecting, treating and studying disease; and next-generation communication technologies.&#8221;_

Such photonic devices could use nanolasers to generate optical signals and transmit information, and have the potential to replace electronic circuits. But the size and performance of photonic devices have been restricted by what&#8217;s known as the three-dimensional optical diffraction limit.

There is an illustration here of the nanoscale semiconductor structure used for demonstrating the ultralow-threshold nanolaser. A single nanorod is placed on a thin silver film (28 nm thick). The resonant electromagnetic field is concentrated at the 5-nm-thick silicon dioxide gap layer sandwiched by the semiconductor nanorod and the atomically smooth silver film. Science magazine has the full academic abstract, if you&#8217;re ready for some heavy reading.

At first glance and read, it is mind-boggling that it is so tiny. Practical applications and uses are still years away according to the researchers. I&#8217;m no laser scientist, but after working with the Epilog Laser Cutter and opening up the machine just for the cool factor (and with permission of Epilog who loaned it to me for a maker project) these things consume a lot of power.

&#8220;The 21st century is the century of light,&#8221; Gwo explained. However, he noted that it could still be years before the technology can be applied to electronic products, and said that problems such as the current applied to electronic products, and said that problems such as the current high power consumption of the laser device have yet to be overcome.

More tech details from Photonics.com about this news: _The SPASER is constructed of a gallium nitride nanorod that is partially filled with indium gallium nitride. Both alloys are semiconductors commonly used in LEDs. The nanorod is placed on top of a thin layer of silicon that covers a layer of silver film that is smooth at the atomic level. *This material, created in Shih&#8217;s lab, took more than 15 years to perfect.*_"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China breaks ground on power transmission line*

Updated: 2012-07-30 11:17 

HANGZHOU -- Construction on a west-to-east ultra-high voltage direct current power transmission project kicks off in East China's Zhejiang province on Saturday, marking the nation's latest efforts to ease power shortages in its eastern regions. 

The project, funded by the State Grid Corporation of China, will transport about 40 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity annually from Xiluodu Hydropower Station in Southwest China to Zhejiang after its scheduled completion in 2014. 

This will help save 12.28 million metric tons of standard coal, which means the cut of 34 million tons of carbon emissions. 

The SGCC, the nation's major power grid operator, will invest 23.86 billion yuan ($3.79 billion) in the construction of the project. 

Starting in Yibin, a southern city in Sichuan province, the 1,679.9-kilometer transmission line will traverse Guizhou, Jiangxi and Hunan provinces to reach Zhejiang's central city of Jinhua. 

SGCC Vice-President Shu Yinbiao said that compared to previous projects, the line will be built with a greater transmission capacity, more advanced technology and a higher domestic manufacturing level. 

The move came as China steps up the construction of ultra-high voltage direct current power transmission projects since an increasing number of economically-developed eastern cities have reported being affected by power shortages. 

The project is the SGCC's third UHV DC power transmission project after the Xiangjiaba-Shanghai and Jinping-Nanjing transmission lines, which were completed in 2010 and 2012, respectively, according to Liu Zehong, director of SGCC's DC power construction department. 

The three transmission lines together will support a transmission capacity of 21.6 million kilowatts and help meet rising power demands in energy-consuming cities in eastern China, Liu said. 

These projects will also help fuel the exploration of clean energy in the country's water-rich southwestern regions and make water resources there an economic advantage, which will in turn promote balanced regional growth, Liu said. 

Xiluodu Hydropower Station on the Jinshajiang River is the country's third largest hydropower project after the Three Gorges project and Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station. 

The installed capacity for hydropower on the Jinshajiang River could amount to 90 million kilowatts, about five times that of the Three Gorges project, Liu said. 

According to Liu, China ranks first in the world in terms of water resources, but the distribution is rather uneven. Sichuan, Yunnan and Tibet autonomous region alone account for two-thirds of the nation's water resources, with a technical exploitation capacity of 330 million kilowatts. But only 15 percent has been explored so far. 

By 2015, the SGCC aims to build three north-to-south UHV lines, which would deliver power from the nation's northern energy bases, and three west-to-east UHV lines, which would transport coal electricity from the north and hydropower from the southwest and connect a line among the northern, central and eastern regions. 

UHV, defined as voltage of 1,000 kilovolts or above in alternating current and 800 kilovolts or above in direct current, is designed to deliver large quantities of power over long distances with less power loss than the most commonly used 500-kilovolt lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDMyMDYxNjEy/v.swf

*Lunar Mission Expected Next Year For China*

July 30, 2012

Lee Rannals for redOrbit.com &#8211; Your Universe Online

China is growing up its space industry quickly, as the country&#8217;s state-run media outlets announced today that the country is setting its eyes on the Moon again by next year.

China News Service said the Chang&#8217;e 3 mission would be launching in 2013, helping to carry out surveys on the surface of the moon.

Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China&#8217;s lunar exploration program, said that the Chang&#8217;e 3 mission includes a lander and rover that will carry out exploration activities for the first time in world history.

*The rover will also be carrying a nuclear-powered battery that will help it last throughout the cold lunar nights. China media reported that this battery could last for up to 30 years. During the night time, the rover will go into &#8220;hibernating,&#8221; but when the sun rises the solar energy will &#8220;wake&#8221; the lander and the rover.*

The country launched its first moon orbiter, the Chang&#8217;e 1, back in 2007, which took images of the surface and analyzed the distribution of elements.

Xinhua news agency reported that Chang&#8217;e 3 will hover about 13 feet above the lunar surface, then the engine will cut out, and it will drop to the surface.

The lunar rover will carry a &#8220;radar&#8221; with it, and while its operating it can scan several hundred feet under the surface, according to Xinhua.

China&#8217;s space agency has kept busy in the last decade, including laying the groundwork for the country&#8217;s very own space station.

*Xinhua reported on Sunday that a next-generation engine with a 120-ton-thrust using liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene was successfully tested*.

This engine will enable the Long March 5 carrier rocket to place a 25-ton payload into near-Earth orbit, or place a 14-ton payload in geostationary orbit.

Sunday&#8217;s tests included seeing how the engine would respond to rotational speeds of nearly 20,000 revolutions per minute, and temperatures of 5,432 degrees Fahrenheit.

Luan Xiting, deputy head of the institute, told Xinhua that the *new engine&#8217;s thrust will enable the country to assemble the space station, and would also help the third stage of the lunar exploration program, which includes Chang&#8217;e 5. This phase of the lunar explorer program will see that Change&#8217;5 returns about 5 pounds of soil back to the Earth*.

redOrbit (Lunar Mission Targeted By China In 2013 - Space News - redOrbit)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A corner of JN Shipbuilding&#65306;
















A total of &#65288;at least&#65289;7 DDGs under various stages of construction&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Construction of China's second ice breaker is underway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese CSIC Haizhuang 5MW Turbine Roll Off The Line Smoothly*
Chinese CSIC Haizhuang 5MW Turbine Roll Off The Line Smoothly | China's Great Science and Technology






July 27, 5MW offshore wind turbine prototype, which is independently developed by CSIC Haizhuang, has successfully roll off the assembly line. CSIC Haizhuang owns the wind power generator with completely independent intellectual property rights. Besides, the 5MW Turbine is &#8220;the largest diameter , the lightest head and the highest generating capacity&#8221; among the similar models. The new turbine has marks the good results of non-ship building industries development.

The 5MW offshore wind turbine is the only authorized project under the Technology Support Program of the Ministry of Science and Technology. Since the implementation of the project, CSIC has fully played their own advantages to relying on the national offshore wind power engineering technology research center platform construction.

For three years, CSIC Haizhuang achieves major technological breakthroughs in drive systems, control systems, marine corrosion with 32 national patents to establish the whole industry chain pattern, including blades, gear boxes, generators, control systems, towers, lubrication system and other crucial parts production.

Especially in system design, a variety of parts can be completely interchangeable, thus greatly reducing the waste of raw materials, reduce production costs.

The newly developed 5MW wind turbine is a three-bladed, upwind, horizontal axis, electrical pitch, and the grid offshore wind power generating units, using integrated casting rack, large bearing + gearbox growth, high-speed permanent magnet generator + full power converter cabin fully sealed structure + internal empty cold circulatory system, its nose compact and lighter in weight than the same level wind turbine is 15% lighter, is the world&#8217;s lightest in the same level, which will greatly enhance the efficiency of fan operation.

The model blade length of 75 m rotor diameter of up to 154 meters, is the largest size of similar products, the swept area to achieve the maximum, apply to Class III wind zone covers more than the current 90% of the wind farm greatly improve the efficiency and generating capacity of wind resources.

It is reported that the unit is about to be shipped to the the Rudong Yellow Sea wind farm installation and to generate electricty in this year.

CSIC (Chongqing) Haizhuang Windpower Equipment Co., Ltd., founded in 2004, is an advanced technological industrial company specialized in the development and manufacturing of large wind power equipment and related main components. It was established by integration of CSIC&#8217;s affiliated companies and research institutes.

By integration, the company has the world-advanced technologies in the field of system integration, gearbox, medium-sized generator, computer control, steel structure, large casting and forging, hydraulic system etc, which forms its special advantages in market competition. Furthermore, not only sharing talented personnel within CSIC group, but also actively cooperating with domestic universities, academies and institutes, the company takes all advantages inside and outside CSIC group, makes all its effort to develop Chinese brand wind power equipment with independent intellectual property.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*The world's first walking downhill on the frame beam crane developed*
The first walking downhill on the frame beam crane developed








Recently, by the bridge heavy industry group developed the world''s first walking downhill on the girder bridge DLY70t mast crane, the smooth implementation of22 degree uphill type girder cross vaults, and complete 22degree downhill type girder erection. Its development is successful, marking China''s bridge construction lifting equipment reached world leading level.

The mast type girder crane is specially designed for Shandong Delong the Yellow River bridge and the design and manufacture. As a result of the deck arch slope, construction is very difficult. To this end, Wu Bridge industries engineering and technical personnel decided to break the traditional walking beam crane can only be uphill, downhill and cannot cross vault not technical problems. After more than half a year of hard work, finally development has created the world''s first bridge to climbing, downhill, but also over the arch beam crane, and successfully completed the field test, fully meet the design and construction requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

First Demonstration of A Quantum Router - Technology Review

"*First Demonstration of A Quantum Router*
_Chinese physicists unveil a router that uses a quantum control signal to determine the path of a quantum data signal_
Friday, August 3, 2012






Physicists have exploited the quantum nature of photons to transmit information for some time now. And in doing so they've discovered just how powerful quantum communication can be compared to the classical kind. 

Instead of sending the 0s and 1s of digital code, quantum communicators can send information in a superposition of states that represent both 0s and 1s at the same time. What's more, separate quantum objects such as a pair of photons can be entangled, which means they share the same existence even if they are widely separated. That leads to a form of quantum information that has no classical counterpart.

Quantum information is the enabling factor behind a number of emerging technologies that many physicists expect to have a huge impact on society in future: powerful quantum computers, (almost) perfectly secure quantum cryptography and the quantum internet that will distribute these capabilities round the planet.

But there's a problem with this vision of the quantum future. At the moment, physicists can only send photons carrying quantum information over the length of a single optical fibre. 

Guiding the photons into another fibre is a process called routing, which uses a control signal to determine the destination and route of a data signal. A classical router simply reads the data in the control signal and routes the data signal accordingly. 

But in the quantum world, reading a control signal also destroys it. So it's only been possible to route quantum data signals using classical control signals. And although that's handy, it doesn't allow the routing process to exploit the full power of quantum information.

Today, Xiuying Chang and a few buddies at Tsinghau University in China announce that they have built and tested the first quantum router to use a quantum control signal to determine the route of a quantum data signal. "We...realize the first proof-of-principle demonstration of a genuine quantum router," they say.

In this new device, the information is encoded in the polarisation of photons, either horizontal or vertical. The Chinese group begin by creating a single photon that is in a superposition of both horizontal and vertical polarisation states. 

They then convert this single photon into a pair of lower energy photons that are entangled, a process called parametric down conversion. Both of these photons are also in a superposition of polarisation states. 

The router works by using the polarisation of one of these photons as the control signal to determine the route of the other, the data signal. The device is simple, little more than a collection of half mirrors for guiding photons and waveplates for rotating their polarisation. 

First, let's follow the route of the data photon which is determined by a set of half mirrors that send it one way or the other, depending on its polarisation. The trick is to set up the router so that the polarisation of the control photon influences this route.

The Chinese group do this by rotating the polarisation of the control photon using half and quarter wave plates as the data photon reaches the half mirrors. The quantum phenomenon of entanglement then ensures that the data photon is routed accordingly. In effect, the router works like a logic gate.

Of course, the routing success is a probabilistic like all other quantum phenomena. Chang and co finish their experiment by verifying logic-gate like characteristics of the router and ensuring that both photons are still entangled after passing through it. 

That's an interesting step forward but the new router has significant limitations. The most significant of these is that it can handle only one quantum bit or qubit at a time. And because the process of parametric down conversion cannot handle more qubits, it cannot be scaled to more qubits. 

That's a significant drawback. It means that this is a proof-of-principle device but not one that will ever form the basis of a future quantum internet. 

In a sense, it's a little like the first quantum computers which relied on nuclear magnetic resonance to manipulate the spins of the molecules in a tub of acetone. These performed trivial calculations using a handful of qubits but couldn't be scaled up to do anything interesting. 

That's not to say that we'll never have scalable quantum routers. Various groups are working on different approaches that have the potential to scale. Progress is steady but slow. 

A quantum internet is coming. The problem is that nobody knows when.

Ref: arxiv.org/abs/1207.7265: Experimental Demonstration Of An Entanglement-Based Quantum Router"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

from: The balance of payments: BoP until you drop | The Economist



> The balance of payments
> *BoP until you drop*
> _For the first time since 1998 more money leaves China than enters it_
> Aug 4th 2012 | HONG KONG | from the print edition
> 
> 
> *Mainland China can now boast over 1m wealthy citizens* _(qianwan fuweng)_ each with over 10m yuan ($1.6m), says the latest edition of the Hurun Report, which keeps track of Chinas capitalist high-roaders. *But the mainland seems to be having trouble keeping them.* According to the report, published on July 31st, *more than 16% of Chinas rich have already emigrated, or handed in immigration papers for another country, while 44% intend to do so soon. Over 85% are planning to send their children abroad for their education, and one-third own assets overseas.*
> 
> *The affluent 1m have profited handsomely from Chinas economic boom. But only 28% of those asked expressed great confidence in the prospects over the next two years, down from 54% in last years report.* That unease may also be visible in a more obscure report released on the same day, by Chinas State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE). It showed that *Chinas balance of payments had recorded a deficit in the second quarter, for the first time since 1998. Put simply, more money was leaving China than arriving.*
> 
> The same phenomenon can be described less simply. The balance of payments records two different kinds of transactions: cross-border payments for goods and services (ie, exports and imports), which are recorded in the current account, and cross-border payments for assets. *Chinas current account is still in surplus, largely because its exports exceed its imports. China is also attracting plenty of direct investment from foreigners eager to buy or build companies on the mainland. But both these inflows of foreign exchange were outdone by a record outflow of other kinds of capital, amounting to a net $110 billion. This left Chinas overall balance of payments in deficit, diminishing Chinas international reserves by $11.8 billion* (or just under 0.4%).
> 
> The drop in reserves was such an unfamiliar twist in the data that Reuters initially reported it with the wrong sign. A SAFE spokesperson felt the need to say that these outflows did not amount to a mass rush for the exits. The exits are, in any case, partially blocked by Chinas capital controls. Still, such regulations can stop neither multinational companies, which may repatriate profits, nor determined wealthy individuals, who travel frequently, hold foreign bank accounts and run their own cross-border businesses. Chinese individuals may take up to $50,000 out of the country each year without special permission. Victor Shih of Northwestern University reckons that the richest 1% of Chinese households own $2 trillion-5 trillion of property and liquid assets. If they took fright, they could overwhelm even Chinas vast foreign-exchange reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinas rich often have inside knowledge of the economys condition, Mr Shih has pointed out. If their money is leaving, everybody else should take note.* But Zhiwei Zhang, chief China economist at Nomura, a Japanese bank, is more sanguine. He thinks the capital outflow is not an alarming sign in itself, but just reflects economic worries that are already well-known. It is no surprise that firms and investors should reshuffle their portfolios given disappointments in Chinas property market and the interruption in the yuans rise against the dollar.
> 
> Indeed, *downward pressure on the currency is both a cause and a consequence of the capital outflows. From June 2010 to February this year, the yuan appreciated by over 8% against the dollar. Since then, it has slipped by 1% or so.* The number of wealthy Chinese, according to the Hurun Report, may be growing strongly. But 10m yuan is not what it was.



from the print edition | China


----------



## Splurgenxs

* China's corporate debt ratio 107% highest in the world.*

Cautioning China's corporate debt ratio has reached "dangerous" levels, experts have warned against any stimulus measures to boost domestic demand to compensate for falling exports, saying it could put a heavy strain on corporate firms.



*China's corporate debt-to-GDP ratio stood at 107% in 2011, the highest in the world, said Li Yang, vice-president of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, a top government think tank.*


A ratio that exceeds 90% is considered "dangerous", Li was quoted by state run China Daily as saying today, citing the standard set by the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD).


* Li Zhenyu, rating director of China Lianhe Credit Rating Co Ltd, said the figure is likely to be calculated by taking the total debt Chinese banks carry from loans and other methods of borrowing, such as corporate bonds, and dividing it by the country's GDP.
*

Data from the China Banking Regulatory Commission show China's banking system had 55 trillion yuan (USD 8.63 trillion) in outstanding loans by the end of 2011.


The country's GDP for the same year exceeded 47 trillion yuan. "The figure doesn't reveal the financial positions of particular companies," Chen Daofu, policy research chief at the Financial Research Institute of the State Council's Development Research Centre said.


"But large Chinese companies' debt burden is indeed increasing because of the strong momentum seen in fixed-asset investments after 2008," he said.


Chen said the average debt-to-asset ratio of Chinese companies with more than 20 million yuan in annual revenue was about 40%.

Link¬
Link¬


----------



## manofwar

Debt to revenue ratio means nothing when a crisis strikes as we have seen in the case of Lehhman brothers. But the Chinese govt can afford to bail these countries out, so it's not that big a deal. It does reflect a negative trend though. Situation may improve as the European market's volatility ends.......


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Debt to revenue ratio means nothing when a crisis strikes as we have seen in the case of Lehhman brothers. But the Chinese govt can afford to bail these countries out, so it's not that big a deal. It does reflect a negative trend though. Situation may improve as the European market's volatility ends.......



It not the Chinese govt tht Bails out companies, its the state banks that do, read the article again. The Bailing out has already been going on.

there total internal debt to gdp ratio exceeds 150% . 

Do u think America did not have enough firepower to bail out its own companies? this is America 2.0.

once the economy starts tanking everything goes downhill. And most of the American debt has been bought out by china.

There r no other country tht will Bail out Chinas economy as the rest are already going down and other Brick nations don't have enough firepower to save China.

China is alone on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ao333

Splurgenxs said:


> It not the Chinese govt tht Bails out companies, its the state banks that do, read the article again. The Bailing out has already been going on.
> 
> there total internal debt to gdp ratio exceeds 150% .
> 
> Do u think America did not have enough firepower to bail out its own companies? this is America 2.0.
> 
> once the economy starts tanking everything goes downhill. And most of the American debt has been bought out by china.
> 
> There r no other country tht will Bail out Chinas economy as the rest are already going down and other Brick nations don't have enough firepower to save China.
> 
> China is alone on this one.



It's the CCP you're talking about. Debt debentures are nothing in a country with no rule of law. The party can just declare these debts indefinitely deferred, like they did in 2004-2006. The Chinese banking system looked Lehmen-like in 2004, but years later, they became the biggest banks in the world...


----------



## Martian2

Ship advances deep-sea salvage rescue work - rednet news

"*Ship advances deep-sea salvage rescue work*
Editor:&#26446;&#33678;&#23425; &#23454;&#20064;&#29983; &#36213;&#26195;&#20070;
Source:&#20013;&#22269;&#26085;&#25253;&#32593;
Updated:2012/8/7 14:15:49

China's largest submersible-support vessel was delivered and put into service on Monday in Qingdao, Shandong province, marking a breakthrough in the development of the country's deep-water salvage force, officials said.






Shenqianhao, China's first ship that carries a saturation diving system allowing divers to work at depths of up to 300 meters, is put into operation in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Monday.

The Shenqianhao is the nation's most advanced submersible-support vessel, capable of completing submarine rescue and lifting missions as well as other underwater projects, according to a statement from the rescue and salvage bureau under the Ministry of Transport.

The ship was built by Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry and will be managed by Shanghai Salvage Co, which is affiliated with the bureau.

The vessel is equipped with a deep-water saturation diving system, which allows 12 divers to work in turns at a depth of 300 meters  100 meters deeper than in the past, said Shen Hao, director of Shanghai Salvage Co.

The system has living capsules, adapter modules and other life support facilities, the statement said. It allows divers to live in an enclosed pressurized environment before they enter the water.

A diving bell then takes three divers at a time into deep waters to carry out underwater operations, and returns them to the living capsule to change shifts.

The divers can be decompressed to surface pressure only once  at the end of their tour of duty. The process, known as saturation diving, enables divers to work uninterrupted in deep waters for long periods without the risk of decompression sickness.

Saturation diving technology is widely used in underwater operations performed in waters more than 120 meters deep or that require divers to stay in the sea for more than one hour.

The technology is different from that of the Jiaolong, the Chinese manned deep-sea research submersible that can dive to a depth of more than 7,000 meters.

"Divers can work for 28 days straight with the support of the system," Shen said. He said innovations have been made to tackle the technical problems of saturation diving at great depths.

The 13,000-ton ship is 125 meters long  about the length of 28 sedans if placed end to end.

*The ship is equipped with a helicopter landing platform and a crane with a lifting capacity of 140 tons, capable of pulling sunken ships and cargo from the sea.*

The large submersible carrier fills the vacancy of such ships in the country. It will greatly enhance China's ability to clean up large oil spills, respond to maritime accidents and conduct deep-water, large-tonnage salvage, said Xu Zuyuan, vice-minister of transport.

At Monday's delivery ceremony, Xu also said developed countries have long possessed saturation diving technology, while China's new breakthrough in the field will be further applied to maritime rescue, salvage and ocean resource exploration.

Eight countries have used this technology to allow divers to work 400 meters below sea level, China Central Television reported on Monday.

The ministry's next goal is to develop saturation diving technology that will make it possible for divers to work 500 meters below the sea, the statement said.





Shenqianhao, China's first ship that carries a saturation diving system allowing divers to work at depths of up to 300 meters, is put into operation in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Monday."

----------

China's first deep-water saturation diving boat completed

"*China's first deep-water saturation diving boat completed*
08-07-2012 09:41 BJT	

Chinas first 300-meter depth saturation diving boat has been completed in Qingdao in East Chinas Shandong province.

The "Shen Qian Hao" diving boat is Chinas first deep-depth saturation diving vessel. Saturation diving is a diving technique that allows divers to work at great depths for long periods of time by reducing the risk of decompression sickness.

*The computer-controlled diving boat is equipped with the latest technologies. It measures just under 126 meters long and weighs over 15 thousand tonnes.*





Chinas first 300-meter depth saturation diving boat has been completed in Qingdao in East Chinas Shandong province.





Chinas first 300-meter depth saturation diving boat has been completed in Qingdao in East Chinas Shandong province."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*China develops its first coal pressurized gasifier (WHG)*
China develops its first coal pressurized gasifier (WHG) | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-08-07 &#8212; Sichuan BlueStar Machinery Co, Ltd recently announces that a water/gas entrained bed dry pulverized coal pressurized gasifier (WHG) with a coal-feed of 1,300 t/day is now in the assembly stage.

The WHG gasifier was designed by the China Wuhuan Engineering Co, Ltd. and developed by the company.

The WHG gasification furnace is leading, key generic technology that can be applied to all coal chemical projects and has wide applications. For example, gases after purification can be used to produce CO- and H2-based chemical products; combined Fischer tropsch can be made into oil that can be used as fuel for generating electricity, gas, or iron ore reduction, in the coal-based chemical (such as methanol) and coal-based liquid fuel (oil, methyl ether) industries, or IGCC generating electricity.

The WHG gasifier is a significant technological innovation and uses an entrained bed pressurized process with coal feed of 1,300 t/day, with component CO+H2 of synthesis gas reaching 89-91 percent, the carbon conversion rate reaching 99 percent, a cold gas efficiency reaching 78-83 percent, oxygen consumption is 300-330 Nm3/kNm3, coal consumption is 512kg/kNm3 (CO+H2). Its continuous running time is above 4,000 h, and annual running time above 8,000 h. It can be used for many types of coal, and can even have zero discharge, which is a development trend in gasifier technology at the advanced level.

This is the first China production of its kind and it will become the company&#8217;s independent intelligent property and can replace large imported gasifiers as well as preserve energy and cut emissions of the downstream coal chemical industry, also reducing operation cost and bring an industrial technological upgrade.

The Assembling of the sample is one step closer to achieve the company&#8217;s WHG gasifier goal.

The Sichuan BlueStar Machinery Co, Ltd. is one of China&#8217;s earliest State-owned chemical equipment enterprises and is a subordinate of the China National Chemical Equipment Corp. Its headquarter is in Deyang, Sichuan Province, on a 41.56 hectors area. It has two production bases, one in the Deyang Economic & Technological Development Zone, the other in Mazu, a part of the city of Shifang, and more than 1,000 employees. It has registered capital of 269.16 million yuan.

We also have offices in the cities of Beijing, Wuhan, Baoji and Chongqing. We specialize in pressure vessel for chemicals, alloy-steel for railway frogs, and special castings and forgings. The overall annual production capacity is 50,000 t. We do business all over China and export some products to Australia, Indonesia, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Vietnam, Burma, Israel and elsewhere.

We are also China&#8217;s largest producer of urea synthesizer, ammonia converter, and nitric acid absorber, its largest alloy-steel railway frog research unit, and largest spherical tank research unit in the country&#8217;s southwest.

The company is State-certified and is a Sichuan province innovation base and corporate technology center.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

ao333 said:


> It's the CCP you're talking about. *Debt debentures are nothing in a country with no rule of law. The party can just declare these debts indefinitely deferred, like they did in 2004-2006*. The Chinese banking system looked Lehmen-like in 2004, but years later, they became the biggest banks in the world...



where is the source of this information? provide the link please!

and you still dont really know about the cause of the collapse of lehmann bros do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Splurgenxs said:


> It not the Chinese govt tht Bails out companies, its the state banks that do, read the article again. The Bailing out has already been going on.
> 
> there total internal debt to gdp ratio exceeds 150% .
> 
> Do u think America did not have enough firepower to bail out its own companies? this is America 2.0.
> 
> once the economy starts tanking everything goes downhill. And most of the American debt has been bought out by china.
> 
> There r no other country tht will Bail out Chinas economy as the rest are already going down and other Brick nations don't have enough firepower to save China.
> 
> *China is alone on this one*.



We are not too overtly worried about this. We have not been relying on external sources for solving our own problems. 
China's GDP and forex reserve are more than the respective total of BRIC. 
Forget about india, they have a whole lot more problems than we have
A chunk of the commercial debts are related to housing and real estates. They are asset-backed. As long as the real estates remain intact and do not worsen to bubbles, we are fine!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Apóll&#333;n

China factory output disappoints, more stimulus seen | Reuters



> (Reuters) - China's factory output growth slowed unexpectedly in July to its weakest in more than three years, underlining stiff global headwinds that may prompt policymakers to take more action to keep growth on track to meet a 7.5 percent annual target.





> China's economy is struggling to escape from the effects of the euro zone debt crisis and a sluggish U.S. recovery that are keeping global growth at a low ebb, the main factor that pushed China's new export orders in July into their steepest fall in eight months.
> 
> Weak property investment is hurting economic growth despite a modest pick-up in sales and prices, while falling factory-gate prices cut into corporate earnings and limit capital spending.
> 
> The central government has been fast-tracking some infrastructure projects, but its efforts have sparked fears of overcapacity.
> 
> Growth-obsessed local authorities have been rolling out some investment projects in recent weeks, but their ability to fund them remains in doubt given more than 10 trillion yuan in local debt - a legacy of the massive stimulus unleashed in 2008/09.





> Economic growth has been sliding since the beginning of 2011, reaching 7.6 percent in the second quarter, the weakest pace since the global financial crisis.
> 
> Analysts polled before the data had expected to see a pick-up in growth in the third quarter to 7.9 percent and full-year growth of 8 percent, above the official target.
> 
> Barclays Capital cut its 2012 China GDP growth forecast to 7.9 percent from 8.1 percent after Thursday's data.





> Consumer prices edged up 0.1 percent in July from the previous month, compared to expectations of a 0.1 percent drop.
> 
> July's data showed that producer prices fell in July by 2.9 percent from a year earlier, a sharper decline than the 2.5 percent forecast and the steepest fall since October 2009. It marked a fifth straight month of falling producer prices.


----------



## Martian2

Research ship launched - Taipei Times

"*Research ship launched*
By Lee I-chia / Staff reporter
Sat, Aug 11, 2012

ALL ABOARD: *The ocean research vessel boasts a range of different functions and could help improve the precision of earthquake forecasts in the future*





The Ocean Researcher V, the largest ocean research vessel designed and built in Taiwan, is pictured at Greater Kaohsiungs Singda Harbor yesterday. Aug 11, 2012 (Photo: CNA)

Ocean Researcher V, the largest ocean research vessel designed and built in Taiwan, was officially handed over to the National Applied Research Laboratories (NARL) yesterday.

The 2,700 tonne ocean research vessel, measuring 72.6m in length and 15.4m in width, has a boarding capacity of 18 crew members and 30 scientists and is now docked at Greater Kaohsiungs Singda Harbor.

The vessel was funded by the National Science Council (NSC), which commissioned the task to the NARLs Taiwan Ocean Research Institute (TORI).

TORIs Deep Ocean Exploration Division manager and associate researcher Yang Yih (&#26954;&#30410 said the Ocean Researcher V differs from the three existing ocean research vessels because of its expanded tonnage, which gives it enough resistance to cope with strong waves caused by the northeast monsoons in the winters and allows it to gather research data that in the past was difficult to collect.

Moreover, the vessels maximum endurance is expanded to 50 days and a maximum range of 13,000 nautical miles (24,076km) for each single expedition, Yang said, adding that its core mission is not limited to fundamental ocean science research and that it can also perform the governments ocean energy exploration assignments.

TORIs Nearshore Observation and Modeling Division and Marine Exploration Technology Division manager and researcher Yang Wen-Chang (&#26954;&#25991;&#26124 said the vessel is scheduled to make research expeditions for a total 250 days a year. Of these 250 days, 100 days would be allotted to academic science research projects funded by the NSC, while the remaining 150 days would go to the NARLs research projects, governmental assignments or business sector research trips.

TORI director-general Kao Chia-chuen (&#39640;&#23478;&#20426 said the two special features of the Ocean Researcher V are its propelling force  which relies on electricity, allowing it to move slowly yet quietly, traits necessary for conducting precise detection operations  and its dynamic positioning system  which allows it to remain steadily at a single spot at sea, undisturbed by strong winds or waves.

In addition to its observational capabilities, such as high-resolution imaging of the sea bed, the vessel can also collect samples deep under the seas surface with the use of a remotely operated vehicle (ROV), which can go as deep as 3,000m, Yang Yih said, adding the ROV is planned to be used in research projects exploring sea-floor gas hydrate near southern Taiwan.

Lu Pei-ling (&#21570;&#20329;&#29618, deputy director of the Central Weather Bureaus seismology center, said TORI has also agreed to use the new vessel to assist the bureau with the maintenance of submarine cables off the coast of eastern Taiwan, which would improve the precision of earthquake forecasts in Taiwan.

At present, NT$1.82 billion (US$61 million) has been spent on the vessel, while an additional NT$600 million to NT$700 million is to be spent on the acquisition of more research equipment, Kao said.

The vessel is scheduled to embark on its first expedition in January next year, while adjustments to the existing equipment, purchase of new equipment, as well as further training for the crew members, would continue in the coming months, he added."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China produces super-capacity light rail train- China.org.cn

"*China produces super-capacity light rail train*
Xinhua, August 10, 2012





The world's first super-capacity light rail train was completed Friday in Hunan. [Xinhua]

The world's first super-capacity light rail train was completed Friday by China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Limited (CSR) Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd. in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan province.

The new type of electric locomotive can be fully charged within 30 seconds during its station stops, as it has a box-type super capacitor on the roof and charge spots at the foot of every compartment, Xu Zongxiang, general manager of the company, said.

The train, which can hold a maximum of 320 passengers, *does not need a traditional pantograph installed on the roof* to get electricity from the high-tension lines along the track, according to Xu.

Xu said the train, which features low energy consumption and occupies less land, can provide a new solution for the construction of highly cost-effective and environmentally-friendly urban rail public transport."

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the newslink. For your information, a pantograph is the traditional electric hook-up above electric trains.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese exports high-speed train parts to Europe*
Chinese exports high-speed train parts to Europe | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-08-10 &#8212; One of China&#8217;s leading locomotive producers said Friday that it has delivered a batch of high-speed train compartments ordered by Siemens AG, marking the first such export to Europe.

Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd., a subsidiary of CNR Corp., producer of China&#8217;s first passenger train, said the 91-million-yuan (14.3 million U.S. dollars) delivery demonstrates the company&#8217;s status as a strategic supplier of high-speed train components.

The company&#8217;s high-speed train component production line has been certified according to international railway industry standards, the company said.

Tangshan and Siemens will engage in cooperation regarding technological development, product sales and personnel exchanges, according to an agreement inked between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Who has the world's most efficient electricity grid? China (5% loss)*

1. China (5% loss from transmission and distribution of electricity. See chart below)
2. Singapore (5% loss. See chart below)
3. United States (7% loss. Click on link to U.S. EIA. Read first sentence.)

India&#8217;s infrastructure woes, in two charts

But how shoddy is India&#8217;s electric infrastructure, anyway? How does it compare with other nations? At the Peterson Institute for International Economics, Arvind Subramanian offers up a fascinating chart showing that the losses from India&#8217;s transmission and distribution wires are far, far higher than they are for other countries like China or Brazil (for comparison, losses in the United States are about 7 percent):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Martian2 said:


> *Who has the world's most efficient electricity grid? China (5% loss)*
> 
> 1. China (5% loss from transmission and distribution of electricity. See chart below)
> 2. Singapore (5% loss. See chart below)
> 3. United States (7% loss. Click on link to U.S. EIA. Read first sentence.)
> 
> India&#8217;s infrastructure woes, in two charts
> 
> But how shoddy is India&#8217;s electric infrastructure, anyway? How does it compare with other nations? At the Peterson Institute for International Economics, Arvind Subramanian offers up a fascinating chart showing that the losses from India&#8217;s transmission and distribution wires are far, far higher than they are for other countries like China or Brazil (for comparison, losses in the United States are about 7 percent):



the larger the country's geographical area, level of industrialization and population density the more difficult to maintain a low electricity loss!
China has done a fantastic job in providing to her People the most efficient electricity grid in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*China Masters Core Technology for High-end Hydraulic Parts *
Daily Business Beat Article:China Masters Core Technology for High-end Hydraulic Parts -- sinocast


LINYI, August 9, SinoCast -- On August 7, high-end hydraulic products of Shandong Nakagawa Hydraulics Co., Ltd. passed the national-level appraisal.

The first- and second-generation hydraulic components for 20- to 25-ton excavators and hydraulic components for 8- to 10-ton small excavators independently developed and produced by Shandong Nakagawa will take the place of exported products from now on.

Currently, China relies on exports for high-end hydraulic components of engineering machinery. The products of Shandong Nakagawa will break the monopoly of Japan in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*The world&#8217;s first super-capacitor light rail vehicles off the assembly line in CSR *The world&#8217;s first super-capacitor light rail vehicles off the assembly line in CSR Zhuzhou | China's Great Science and Technology








2012-08-11 &#8212; In the afternoon of the 10th August, the world&#8217;s first energy storage type electric traction light rail prototype vehicle by super-capacitor technology off the assembly line in China&#8217;s CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Company.

The light rail vehicle&#8217;s body width is 2.65 meters, with designed maximum speed of 80 kilometers per hour, maximum operating speed of 70 kilometers per hour and maximum capacity of 320 people. Energy storage type electric traction light rail vehicle use super capacitor technology to realize rapid charge within 30 seconds when passengers on and off boarding in station. One time of charge can let train vehicle travel two kilometers to reach the next platform and then re-charge. This will bring great convenience to the city transportation operation.

This type of vehicle&#8217;s turning radius is 30 meters, and is adapt to city shuttle transportation. It uses computer controlling composite brake mode including electric brake, electro-pneumatic brake and magnetic rail brake, to meet the transportation needs of urban residents. The high safety of new vehicle can provide convenient and safe public travel in densely populated residential area.

Liu Youmei, academician of China Academy of Engineering and the chief architect of energy storage type electric traction light rail prototype vehicle, says the introduction of new energy-storage light rail vehicles will effectively drive the innovation-driven development of rail transportation equipment manufacturing industry in China and the Chinese rail transportation equipment will enter the international market with more powerful competitiveness.

Compared to traditional ground transportation and rail transportation, energy-storage light rail vehicle has three major advantages of the green energy, low carbon and beautiful outward appearance and can be described as is a flexible, safe and convenient. Compared to the traditional subway and light rail transport system, super-capacitor light rail vehicle has a lower money-spending to construct in China&#8217;s over 100 small and medium-sized cities. The future, the success of energy storage in electric traction light rail transportation system will greatly promote the diversification of rail transportation in China and will lead the future development of the world rail transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fanling Monk

*China can fulfill year's growth target: Premier*


Premier Wen Jiabao has said China is capable of meeting its economic and social development goals for the year despite domestic and external challenges.

During an inspection tour of East China's Zhejiang Province on Tuesday and Wednesday, Wen pointed to positive changes emerging in some sectors, and favorable conditions to maintain steady and relatively fast growth.

"We have the conditions and capabilities, and will be sure to fulfil this year's economic and social development targets," he said.

The economy's fundamentals remain sound, the premier said, but he warned that the foundation for economic stabilization is still unstable, and that economic hardships may continue for some time.

The government pared its gross domestic product (GDP) growth target for 2012 to 7.5 percent from the previous 8 percent in March in the wake of a persistent slump in the United States and spreading debt woes in the eurozone.

Dragged down by a lackluster external market and government efforts to cool inflation, the country's GDP growth hit a three-year low of 7.6 percent in the second quarter of 2012.

Government leaders, enterprises and the whole society should have confidence, especially in times of difficulty, Wen said, calling for government authorities to carry out work in line with new conditions and local realities.

During meetings with local entrepreneurs, Wen said the economy has shown positive changes over recent months, especially since July, as both investment and consumption have grown steadily.

Wen said industrial production in eastern regions is picking up slowly, with July's industrial output growth in Guangdong, Zhejiang and Jiangsu up by 1.4, 1.9 and 0.7 percentage points, respectively, from those recorded in the first half.

Wen also cited a stable job market, which saw 8.12 million new urban jobs created in the first seven months, up 390,000 from the same period of last year, and easing price gains, which provides more room for monetary loosening.

Growth of the consumer price index, a key gauge of inflation, dropped to 1.8 percent year on year in July, the slowest rate since February 2010.

The country's central bank earlier in the year slashed the reserve requirement ratio for banks twice and interest rates twice in a bid to boost lending and shore up growth.

China can fulfill year's growth target: Premier - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China is approaching the technological frontier*

China's economic growth rate has to decrease. This year, China's nominal GDP is $8 trillion. You can't keep growing at 10% indefinitely.

China has moved closer to the technological frontier. Its economy must slow down. There isn't that much new technology to keep boosting China's massive $8 trillion GDP.

China currently uses 20% more electricity per year than the United States. It is not possible to maintain a compound 10% growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fanling Monk

Premier Wen Jiabao (&#28201;&#23478;&#23453 always a cautious and conservative man. The numbers are not too bad compares to the rest of the world.

*China can fulfill year's growth target: Premier


Premier Wen Jiabao has said China is capable of meeting its economic and social development goals for the year despite domestic and external challenges.

During an inspection tour of East China's Zhejiang Province on Tuesday and Wednesday, Wen pointed to positive changes emerging in some sectors, and favorable conditions to maintain steady and relatively fast growth.

"We have the conditions and capabilities, and will be sure to fulfil this year's economic and social development targets," he said.

The economy's fundamentals remain sound, the premier said, but he warned that the foundation for economic stabilization is still unstable, and that economic hardships may continue for some time.

The government pared its gross domestic product (GDP) growth target for 2012 to 7.5 percent from the previous 8 percent in March in the wake of a persistent slump in the United States and spreading debt woes in the eurozone.

Dragged down by a lackluster external market and government efforts to cool inflation, the country's GDP growth hit a three-year low of 7.6 percent in the second quarter of 2012.

Government leaders, enterprises and the whole society should have confidence, especially in times of difficulty, Wen said, calling for government authorities to carry out work in line with new conditions and local realities.

During meetings with local entrepreneurs, Wen said the economy has shown positive changes over recent months, especially since July, as both investment and consumption have grown steadily.

Wen said industrial production in eastern regions is picking up slowly, with July's industrial output growth in Guangdong, Zhejiang and Jiangsu up by 1.4, 1.9 and 0.7 percentage points, respectively, from those recorded in the first half.

Wen also cited a stable job market, which saw 8.12 million new urban jobs created in the first seven months, up 390,000 from the same period of last year, and easing price gains, which provides more room for monetary loosening.

Growth of the consumer price index, a key gauge of inflation, dropped to 1.8 percent year on year in July, the slowest rate since February 2010.

The country's central bank earlier in the year slashed the reserve requirement ratio for banks twice and interest rates twice in a bid to boost lending and shore up growth.

China can fulfill year's growth target: Premier - Globaltimes.cn
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's economy becomes 2% more efficient in 2011*

China's energy use per unit of GDP down 2% in 2011 - China.org.cn

"China's energy use per unit of GDP down 2% in 2011
August 17, 2012

Government data issued on Thursday show that China cut its energy usage by 2.01 percent in 2011 to 0.79 tonnes of standard coal equivalent for every 10,000 yuan (US$1,570) of China's GDP.







Beijing recorded the greatest decline, dropping its energy use by 6.94 percent to 0.45 tonnes of standard coal equivalent per unit of GDP, according to the figures jointly released by the National Development and Reform Commission, the National Bureau of Statistics and the National Energy Administration.

Qinghai province in west China registered the greatest increase in power usage per unit of GDP with an increase of 9.44 percent, followed by a 6.96-percent increase in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, also in west China and a 5.23-percent increase in Hainan.

The government also evaluated energy use per every 10,000 yuan of industrial value-added output. Beijing topped the list with a decline of 18.5 percent. West China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region ranked at the bottom of the list, with a 14.72-percent increase in power usage per unit of industrial value-added output.

The Tibet autonomous region, Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan were excluded from the calculations.

*China plans to cut the energy use per unit of GDP by 16 percent by 2015 from the level in 2011.* It also aims to lift non-fossil fuel energy usage to 11.4 percent of the country's total energy consumption from the current 8.6 percent.

To meet the targets, the government has adopted a range of measures, including the closure of outdated thermal power plants and iron and cement workshops and a push for the use of clean energy, such as solar and wind power.

The government also hopes to reduce greenhouse gas emissions per unit of GDP in 2020 by 40 to 45 percent compared to 2005 levels."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

Given the global slowdown and the Chinese policy response, this restructuring agenda is now on hold. The new measures will succeed in keeping high single-digit growth going for a time, as they did in 2009-10. But they will do so by aggravating the economys imbalances and storing up problems for the future. This is not good news for those of us concerned with Chinas longer run prospects.

Reverse Offshoring Begins

Already, the strains are starting to show. The Chinese competitive advantage of a seemingly inexhaustable supply of cheap labor is starting to erode. Wage pressures are rising as fewer and fewer workers are migrating from the countryside to search for work in the cities. In reaction, the decision of multinational companies to offshore production to low-wage countries like China is not the no-brainer it once was. Indeed, a recent poll by Boston Consulting Group (full study here) indicates that more than one-third of American manufacturers are considering reversing the offshoring trend and bringing the jobs back to American shores (emphasis added):

Decision makers at 106 companies across a broad range of industries responded to the survey, which BCG conducted in late February. Thirty-seven percent said they plan to reshore manufacturing operations or are 'actively considering' it. That response rate rose to 48% among executives at companies with $10 billion or more in revenues -- a third of the sample.

The top factors cited as driving future decisions on production locations: labor costs (57%), product quality (41%), ease of doing business (29%), and proximity to customers (28%). In addition, 92% said they believe that labor costs in China 'will continue to escalate,' and 70% agreed that 'sourcing in China is more costly than it looks on paper.'

In particular, some companies are nearing "tipping points":

Interest in shifting manufacturing to the U.S. is particularly strong among companies in several sectors identified in BCGs March report as nearing a 'tipping point.' In these industry groups, Chinas cost advantage is likely to shrink within the next few years to the point where companies should rethink where they produce certain goods, mainly those for sale in North America. These tipping-point sectors are transportation goods, appliances and electrical equipment, furniture, plastic and rubber products, machinery, fabricated metal products, and computers and electronics. BCG predicts that production of 10 to 30 percent of U.S. imports from China in these industries, which account for approximately 70% of goods that the U.S. imports from that nation, could shift to the U.S. before the end of the decade.

This development must be particularly worrisome to Chinese policymakers and makes the objective to rebalance growth away from infrastructure spending to the Chinese consumer far more urgent. In this way, the Chinese economy would be able to grow more sustainably by creating a new source of demand from their own domestic economy. Alas, it does not appear likely to happen as refocusing growth away from infrastructure spending would seriously hurt Party insiders who have gotten obscenely rich in this boom, as I pointed out before (see "Good News: China Soft Landing, Bad News...").

Ironically, the latest Chinese move to engage in the more-of-the-same infrastructure-based stimulus will have the effect of rebalancing growth away from infrastructure spending to the consumer. But instead of the Chinese consumer, it will be the American consumer as the reverse offshoring trend starts to take hold and accelerate.

Could China Be Rebalancing Growth To The Wrong Consumer? - Seeking Alpha
-----------

Seems China is focusing on the american consumer,while the american consumer is increasingly becoming impoverished.China should focus on Domestic consumer else it will shooting itself in the Foot by the focusing on Bankrupt western consumers.


----------



## Martian2

*That's funny. An Indian giving China advice on economic growth.*

China's economy has grown by 10% for thirty years, despite the persistent predictions of doom from the anti-China crowd.

This year, China's economic growth is a healthy 7.5 to 8%. China is still earning a hefty $200 billion annual trade surplus.

Why should we take advice from Indians that can't keep the electricity on, has a collapsing currency (e.g. Indian rupee has depreciated by 25% in the last year to 56 rupees per dollar), a large Indian fiscal deficit, a large Indian trade deficit, and a collapsing economic growth rate (down to 5.5 to 6%)?

It's like an Indian athlete giving advice to a Chinese Olympic gold medalist on gymnastics. It's just bizarre.

Are you Indians about to give us advice on how to conduct our spacewalks next? Or how we should design and build our next world's fastest supercomputer?

You Indians are completely incompetent and you're in no position to give anybody any advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

Martian2 said:


> *That's funny. An Indian giving China advice on economic growth.*
> 
> China's economy has grown by 10% for thirty years, despite the persistent predictions of doom from the anti-China crowd.
> 
> This year, China's economic growth is a healthy 7.5 to 8%. China is still earning a hefty $200 billion annual trade surplus.
> 
> Why should we take advice from Indians that can't keep the electricity on, has a collapsing currency (e.g. Indian rupee has depreciated by 25% in the last year to 56 rupees per dollar), a large Indian fiscal deficit, a large Indian trade deficit, and a collapsing growth rate (down to 5.5 to 6%)?



huh? First ,I had started a separate topic so how the hell did it get integrated? And yes,I know India is in worse economic state.Our govt stealthily devaluated our currency for Exporters and IT and some finance bigwigs. I know my govt is looting this nation left,right and center. So ,need not worry about us. 

By the way the article is written by an Mr.Hui a mutual fund manager not me. So its not indian advice .


----------



## Martian2

vK_man said:


> huh? First ,I had started a separate topic so how the hell did it get integrated? And yes,I know India is in worse economic state.Our govt stealthily devaluated our currency for Exporters and IT and some finance bigwigs. I know my govt is looting this nation left,right and center. So ,need not worry about us.
> 
> By the way the article is written by an Mr.Hui a mutual fund manager not me. So its not indian advice .



If it's not advice you agree with then why are you posting anti-China garbage? There are hundreds of anti-China articles being written every day. Will we see you post a flood of that crap in here? You Indians (e.g. Holmes, Abishek, etc.) have done it in the past.

China certainly doesn't need help with its economy. It is sitting on a *$3.4 trillion* forex war chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vK_man

Martian2 said:


> If it's not advice you agree with then why are you posting anti-China garbage? There are hundreds of anti-China articles being written every day. Will we see you post a flood of that crap in here? You Indians (e.g. Holmes, Abishek, etc.) have done it in the past.
> 
> China certainly doesn't need help with its economy.



Troll mode on: 

Well its chini advice ,mr.hui fund manager special for you. 

Troll mode off: 

No need to insult.Its an hypothesis by Mr.Hui .lets wait and watch. Seems Jade was right.Your sympathies lie with China than USA. Do you support Taiwan China unification?


----------



## Martian2

vK_man said:


> Troll mode on:
> 
> Well its chini advice ,mr.hui fund manager special for you.
> 
> Troll mode off:
> 
> No need to insult.Its an hypothesis by Mr.Hui .lets wait and watch. Seems Jade was right.Your sympathies lie with China than USA. Do you support Taiwan China unification?



Some of you Indians are obsessed with China's economy and looking for absurd minor flaws. Your Indian economy is falling apart and you're worried about the mighty Chinese economy? You guys should set your own house in order before you start minding other people's business.

Off-topic: Yes, I do support China-Taiwan reunification. I grew up in a KMT family and the KMT has always supported reunification. If you're KMT, you believe in reunification in the same way that some Indians believe in Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vK_man

Martian2 said:


> It is sitting on a *$3.4 trillion* forex war chest.



well the USA is trying to inflate its way out,thats clear from the constant Quantitative easings and stealth pumping of money.I don't know how long dollar can continue like this. And this will reduce the real purchasing power of the chinese surplus.

Before you cite BLS inflation data, please note that they use hedonics ,substitution to skew real inflation and a lot of creative accounting is being used by US Govt.


----------



## Martian2

vK_man said:


> well the USA is trying to inflate its way out,thats clear from the constant Quantitative easings and stealth pumping of money.I don't know how long dollar can continue like this. And this will reduce the real purchasing power of the chinese surplus.
> 
> Before you cite BLS inflation data, please note that they use hedonics ,substitution to skew real inflation and a lot of creative accounting is being used by US Govt.



The U.S. has stopped trying to inflate its way out of its debts. There has not been a QE3.

China has been signing currency swap agreements with other countries to remove the use of the U.S. dollar. If there's a QE3, the currency swaps with other countries will grow in size and increase in number. The U.S. is restrained from a QE3, because of the fear of accelerating the replacement of the U.S. dollar with the Chinese Yuan.

The world isn't stupid. They won't sit by quietly and let the U.S. inflate its way out of debt at their expense.


----------



## vK_man

Martian2 said:


> The U.S. has stopped trying to inflate its way out of its debts. There has not been a QE3.
> 
> China has been signing currency swap agreements with other countries to remove the use of the U.S. dollar. If there's a QE3, the currency swaps with other countries will grow in size and increase in number. The U.S. is restrained from a QE3, because of the fear of accelerating the replacement of the U.S. dollar with the Chinese Yuan.
> 
> The world isn't stupid. They won't sit by quietly and let the U.S. inflate its way out of debt at their expense.



You really believe official words? After the multi trillion Libor scandal , and trillions missing from Fed you think so. 

And in response to Chinese making currency swap agreements,US military is covertly ruining Chinese investments in Africa and trying to ring it with military bases,so basically they are trying to control the chinese supply lines. And the Fed has given stealth bailouts before. FYI ,Fed is using interest rate swaps to hide its real level liabilities. 
Also I am hearing that Operation Twist which is underway is a stealth QE3 ,But i am yet to do my own analysis.
http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article35883.html


And most of the world ,with exception of Russia can do squat against US military.And the rest of the world is being forced to swallow the inflation being created by Fed.I am not joking on this.


----------



## Martian2

vK_man said:


> You really believe official words? After the multi trillion Libor scandal , and trillions missing from Fed you think so.
> 
> And in response to Chinese making currency swap agreements,US military is covertly ruining Chinese investments in Africa and trying to ring it with military bases,so basically they are trying to control the chinese supply lines. And the Fed has given stealth bailouts before. FYI ,Fed is using interest rate swaps to hide its real level liabilities.
> Also I am hearing that Operation Twist which is underway is a stealth QE3 ,But i am yet to do my own analysis.
> http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article35883.html
> 
> 
> And most of the world ,with exception of Russia can do squat against US military.And the rest of the world is being forced to swallow the inflation being created by Fed.I am not joking on this.



You're just another Indian conspiracy nut. You can believe in whatever fantasy world that you want.

I've wasted enough of my time.


----------



## vK_man

Martian2 said:


> You're just another Indian conspiracy nut. You can believe in whatever fantasy world that you want.
> 
> I've wasted enough of my time.



and you believe official wordings.. A lot of financial and geopolitical analysts will disagree with you. Sure go trust MF Global and its fraud.Close your eyes.But financial data is speaking otherwise.Even some of the best investment analysts on Seekingalpha are astounded by the scope of the Libor scandal. So if I am conspiracy nut,fine.Better than being govt propaganda worshipper ,a govt that shelters fraudsters and thieves? Sorry I have no faith in them ,after being defrauded by MFGlobal of my hard earned money.


----------



## Martian2

*Folded DNA becomes Trojan horse to attack cancer*






Although a multitude of promising anti-cancer drugs have been developed over the past 50 years, effective delivery of the drugs to diseased cells remains a challenge. Recently, nanoparticles have been used as drug delivery vehicles due to their high delivery efficiencies and the possibility to circumvent cellular drug resistance. However, the lack of biocompatibility and inability to engineer spatially addressable surfaces for multi-functional activity remains an obstacle to their widespread use. Here we present a novel drug carrier system based on self-assembled, spatially addressable DNA origami nanostructures that confronts these limitations.

Folded DNA becomes Trojan horse to attack cancer - life - 18 August 2012 - New Scientist

"*Folded DNA becomes Trojan horse to attack cancer*
18 August 2012

IT WORKED for the ancient Greeks, so why shouldn't it work for us? Some cancers are resistant to chemotherapy, but we can attack them successfully by hiding drugs inside folded-up DNA.

DNA origami involves folding a single strand of DNA into a complex pattern, creating a 3D structure. Baoquan Ding at the National Center for Nanoscience and Technology in Beijing, China, and colleagues loaded a tubular piece of folded DNA with doxorubicin, a chemotherapy drug. The DNA Trojan horse delivered a dose of the drug that proved lethal to human breast-cancer cells, even though they had developed resistance to doxorubicin (_Journal of the American Chemical Society_, DOI: 10.1021/ja304263n).

"This is the first study to demonstrate that DNA origami can be used to circumvent drug resistance," says Hao Yan at Arizona State University in Tempe, who jointly led the work. The cancer cells may not recognise the DNA origami as a threat in the way that free doxorubicin is, he suggests. The folded DNA might also alter the pH inside the cells, increasing the drug's activity."

[Caption source: DNA Origami as a Carrier for Circumvention of Drug Resistance - Journal of the American Chemical Society (ACS Publications)]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Apple "fanboys" and Google "fandroids"?

19th August 2012 

By Josh Ong

Calling someone an Apple fanboy (or worse, fanboi) or a fandroid is usually meant to be an insult, but supporters of Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi have no trouble calling themselves fans. They may be the new kids on the block, but theyre definitely some of the most loyal.

Xiaomi got its start two years ago with its MIUI skin for Android. Last year, it released its own smartphone, called the Mi-One, and went on to sell over 3.5 million units of the device. The company has also developed a Miliao IM chat service that just passed the milestone of 1 million simultaneous online users.

When Xiaomi unveiled its Mi-Two smartphone a few days ago at a high-profile media event in Beijing, more than a thousand of its fans, who call themselves mi fen (&#31859;&#31881 in Chinese, were in attendance. The phrase Mi fen is a pun that is shorthand for Xiaomi fan and also means rice flour, a clever play off Xiaomis name, which means millet or little rice (&#23567;&#31859.

Something about the Mi-Two unveiling seemed familiar and the more I thought about it, the more I found similarities between the newly-emerging cult of Xiaomi and fan communities for Apple and Google.

A Charismatic Leader

Co-founder Lei Jun has a charismatic personality that inspires loyalty in his customers in much the same way that the late Steve Jobs did for Apple. Jobs was a masterful orator, and Lei took a few pages from his book for his keynote at the Mi-Two launch. The way in which he kept the audience waiting to hear the price of the new phone (an impressive $315 or RMB 1,999, by the way) was as Jobsian as any Macworld or WWDC keynote Ive seen.





Left: Xiaomi founder Lei Jun (TNW), Right: Steve Jobs (AP Photo / Paul Sakuma)

With his black shirt and jeans, Lei even bore a resemblance to Jobs, who was known for wearing a black mock turtleneck and jeans. Though Lei has resisted the comparison between his preferred outfit, which he says is a plug for Vancl, an ecommerce company hes an investor in, and Jobs, he has acknowledged that the Apple co-founder was an inspiration to him.

The 43-year-old Lei, whose net worth is believed to be more than $1 billion, formerly served as the CEO at Kingsoft and was one of the co-founders of Joyo, a Chinese ecommerce site that partnered with and was later bought by Amazon. In additional to Vancl, hes also an investor in several other successful Chinese companies YY and UC Web.

Xiaomis similarities to Apple were especially apparent when the company announced a 1S upgrade to its first-generation phone. So far, the company appears to be following the single model, multiple generation strategy of the iPhone.

Whether or not Lei himself is willing to make the comparison, his fans certainly have. Forbes notes that some Chinese have taken to calling him Lei bu si, a tongue-in-cheek reference to Qiao bu si the Chinese translation of Jobs name.

You Say You Want a Revolution

For a company to inspire true loyalty in its customers, it needs a message. Both Apple and Google have had missions that have resonated with their followings, and Xiaomi is no exception. Take for instance, the name of the company, which co-founder Lin Bin says is a reference to a Chinese phrase for revolution.

Politics in are a highly sensitive topic for corporations in China, and Xiaomi has largely steered away from any controversy that could jeopardize its relationship with the central government. It has, however, cultivated a subtly counter-cultural image that appeals to the younger generation.

Then theres the Mi-bunny character that the company uses as its mascot. Its red scarf, a reference to the Young Pioneers of China political organization, and its old school communist worker hat evoke Chinese national pride, while the silliness of the rabbit softens the rhetoric and even playfully inverts it.





T-Shirts

T-shirts might sound like an odd reason for arguing the development of a loyal fan base, but in todays world of hyper-branding, theyre a must. Recognizable t-shirts give users an opportunity to declare their allegiance and adopt the companys style as their own.

Apple has done this to significant effect. The shirts that employees at its Apple Stores wear have become so iconic that knockoff Apple Stores in China copy them in order to look real.

Meanwhile, the companys practice of giving out limited edition shirts at (real) retail store openings has also helped build identity among its customers. When the iPad officially launched in China, one man spent two days camping out in front of an Apple Store with a homemade blue shirt that said I buy iPad No. 1.






Xiaomi understood the power of the tee at its Mi-Two launch. Employees wore different color shirts depending on their tasks. Not unlike the blue-shirted clapping gauntlet at Apple Store openings and product launches, orange-shirted greeters formed a line at the entrance to the venue, while workers in black shirts worked to corral media away from Xiaomis key executives. Special Mi-Two launch t-shirts were included in bags given to attendees, so the hall quickly turned into a sea of orange.






Graphic t-shirt designs are on sale on Xiaomis website to let Mi fans proudly represent. Interestingly, some of the shirts are cheeky, such as the below design where the Mi-bunny is fixing the robot. The company also sells other accessories like dolls and dongles that promote the mi fen culture.






Social Media

Xiaomi has also been active in engaging with its fans on social media like Sina Weibo. It teased the release of the new phone on Weibo and frequently runs promotions on the service giveaways. The company also maintains a Twitter account, but the account doesnt have a large following there, most likely because the service is unavailable in China.

@silvercor3 Hi, thanks for your interest. Thats possibleXiaomi will go further in the future. 

 Xiaomi (@XiaomiChina) August 17, 2012

Xiaomi Overseas

For now, Xiaomis fan base remains largely Chinese, as it has yet to market its phones outside of the country. The company does have international aspirations, though. Engadget recently reported that, according to a source, Xiaomi phones will launch in Europe next year. When that happens, itll be interesting to see if Mi fan culture transfers overseas.

Growing beyond China will be an important move for the company, though, since it has billed itself as a low-margin phone maker. Lei revealed at the Mi-Two event that the new phone is being sold at a loss, based on calculations of 3 million devices sold.

We are not looking to make any money, or to make Xiaomi profitable, for the next two or three years, Lin said earlier this year.

The company should be set up for the long haul, as it just raised $216 million in a Series D funding round that valued it at $4 billion.

Xiaomi might not be making money yet, but its building a loyal fan base that should help the company succeed. And, judging by the photo below of the bathroom sign at the event last week, its at least having some fun with it along the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anarchy 99

The US has been inflating its debts away with QE.
Operation twist I think is a stealth QE3.
By inflating the dollar, the fed has created global inflation and made china uncompetitive as rising labour, raw material, and transportation costs have destroyed our competitiveness.

Do not trust the US FED.
Their inflation numbers are fake, they report a lower inflation number to show that they are not inflating their debts away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

anarchy 99 said:


> The US has been inflating its debts away with QE.
> Operation twist I think is a stealth QE3.
> By inflating the dollar, the fed has created global inflation and made china uncompetitive as rising labour, raw material, and transportation costs have destroyed our competitiveness.
> 
> Do not trust the US FED.
> Their inflation numbers are fake, they report a lower inflation number to show that they are not inflating their debts away.



And some american calls us conspiracy theorist for stating the facts. I guess americans must be the most hopeless cases on the planet,bamboozled by propaganda .They don't how USA is degenerating into a virtual mafia state. 

And good luck to you guys.Hopefully you chinis come resilient from the crisis that is being created.I am certain that US govt is trying to start a very major war,comparable to WW2.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


> *China is approaching the technological frontier*
> 
> China's economic growth rate has to decrease. This year, China's nominal GDP is $8 trillion. You can't keep growing at 10% indefinitely.
> 
> China has moved closer to the technological frontier. Its economy must slow down. There isn't that much new technology to keep boosting China's massive $8 trillion GDP.
> 
> China currently uses 20% more electricity per year than the United States. It is not possible to maintain a compound 10% growth.


Mate, you gotta visit second / third / fourth tier cities in China more


----------



## sweetgrape

*China builds world&#8217;s largest ship lift*
China builds world&#8217;s largest ship lift | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-08-22 &#8212; A few days ago, the world&#8217;s largest ship-lift&#8211;the Three Gorges ship lift, independently developed by Gezhouba Group which is the sole contractor in the construction, has been completed the construction of 196 meters high up/downstream platform board (in the control room and the sightseeing platform). It marked that the project has been capped with series of 196 meters high permanent buildings, including Three Gorges Ship Lift Tower, shear walls, and plate girder structure. It also means that the construction of the Three Gorges ship lift has turned from geotechnical construction to equipment installation and lay a solid foundation for the ship-lift put into operation in 2015.

Three Gorges ship lift geotechnical construction mainly includes ship-lift of Pylon, shear walls and plate girder structure, capped elevations are 196 m. The viewing platforms arranged between 9-axis to 11 axis and dimensions are 25.8 × 9 × 0.3 meters.

In accordance with the construction organization design, the concrete structure must be capped elevation reached in August. The construction of two platform board in the control room and sightseeing platform careful organization and deployment. 7 mixer trucks, 2 pumps and 2 booms were used by the group to transport concrete from 84 meters high and 185 meters high platform. And a total of pouring 200 cubic meters of concrete. Currently, the ship lift at the top of the engine room construction and Bailey rack demolition work has been in full swing.

Three Gorges ship lift is a rack and pinion vertical climbing ship lift. In October 2008, Chinese Gezhouba Group successful won the Three Gorges Shiplift main civil works and equipment installation and construction contract. The contract design is 229,000 m3 of concrete, 24,500 tons of rebar manufacture, and 14,500 tons of metal structures and equipment installation.

The project applied a range of advanced technologies: the hydraulic automatic climb of multi-card template system for the first time; Bailey frame construction technology is applied for the first time in the domestic large-scale hydropower project; internationally for the first time PAGEL grouting materials as structural power transmission of a large volume of fill material.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Spray-on coating keeps bananas fresh - Telegraph

"*Spray-on coating keeps bananas fresh*
A spray-on coating made from a substance found in crab shells can prevent bananas ripening too fast and keep them fresh for up to 12 days, scientists claim.





Before releasing the gel to market, however, he added that one of its current ingredients would have to replaced with an alternative to make it suitable for mass production (Photo: ALAMY)

By Nick Collins, Science Correspondent
7:30AM BST 23 Aug 2012

Bananas become mushy and sickly sweet notoriously quickly because unlike most fruits, the rate at which they "breathe" through their skin does not slow down after they ripen.

Instead of remaining ripe for several days this means the fruit continues to produce sugars from its pulp, allowing the bacteria on its skin to multiply which causes the banana to rot.

Now scientists have slowed down the rotting process using an absorbent coating made from chitosan, a substance taken from the shells of shrimp and crabs.

*The researchers, from Tianjin University of Science and Technology in China, presented their findings at a meeting of the American Chemical Society.

Lead researcher Dr Xihong Li said: "We found that by spraying green bananas with a chitosan aerogel, we can keep bananas fresh for up to 12 days.*

"We have developed a way to keep bananas green for a longer time and inhibit the rapid ripening that occurs. Such a coating could be used at home by consumers, in supermarkets or during shipment of bananas."

Before releasing the gel to market, however, he added that one of its current ingredients would have to replaced with an alternative to make it suitable for mass production."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

*It seems to be the same story everywhere. The amount of talent Asioa has is enormous and growing. Govts need to harness this profitably.*

China: Broken Dreams - 101 East - Al Jazeera English

Many young Chinese are losing faith in China's economic miracle.

Although the nation's economy has expanded to more than $7 trillion and is poised to overtake the US in the next decade as the world's largest, fewer Chinese feel they are sharing in the prosperity.

A sense of disillusionment is spreading, particularly among the post-1980 generation, who are well-educated and mobile but still struggle to find profitable jobs.

Signs that the economy is slowing only add to the malaise. The Chinese government predicts the economy will grow by 7.5 per cent in 2012, down from 9.2 per cent last year, which would be the slowest growth rate since 1990. Economists say this could mean the loss of two million jobs.

At the same time a record number of new graduates are looking for work. Some 25 million Chinese will be on the job hunt this year. Even those who find work are frequently disappointed. 

Surveys show that young Chinese office workers in big cities are widely unhappy. Most complain of a feeling of insecurity.

After two decades of economic reform, per capita GDP has risen 13-fold, and average salaries in major cities are on par with those in many developed countries. The post-80s generation, the first to come of age in this era of opportunity, has been raised on a belief that if one can do well in school, graduate from a good university and work hard on his or her career, one can enjoy a measure of success.

Instead, many find themselves squeezed by skyrocketing housing costs, rising prices for basic necessities and family pressures. As a large percentage of the post-80s generation are only children, they alone will be expected to provide for their parents and older relatives.

As many as three million young Chinese professionals toil in slum-like conditions in cramped housing on the outskirts of big cities. *They are known as 'ant tribes,' a term coined by scholar Lian Si, China's foremost researcher on post-80s graduates.
*
"They share every similarity with ants," writes Lian. "They live in colonies in cramped areas. They're intelligent and hardworking, yet anonymous and underpaid."

Li Zhirui from China's northeast is one of them. Home is an eight square metre space outside Beijing that costs 500 Chinese yuan per month, a quarter of his salary. He dreams of one day buying an apartment, but with average real estate prices in the capital soaring to more than 20,000 yuan per square metre, he could be in for a very long wait.

He has already lost his fiancée, who dumped him when he refused to buy a second-hand car and an engagement ring.

The experiences of Li and other 'ant tribes' resonate strongly with young Chinese and have spawned a popular song and a TV series called Struggle of the Ant Tribe.

But for some despair takes over. Suicide has become the biggest cause of death for Chinese between 15 and 34 years of age.

In a recent trend, some young graduates are deciding to flee the big cities and instead seek opportunity in smaller cities and towns. But there, too, they are frustrated, as they discover that good diplomas - and even ability - do not open doors. Local networks and family background do.

Leading Chinese sociologist Guo Yuhua calls this phenomenon of young Chinese "escaping and returning" an example of widespread disappointment that is spreading across China. She says people are bitter when they see their social status languishing in contrast to the "rise of a great and powerful nation".

"People are discovering that society's resources and opportunities are increasingly concentrated in the hands of a few. People in the middle and lower strata of society are becoming increasingly marginalised and are finding that improving their lives is getting harder," she says.

She warns this imbalance could lead to "the rich getting richer and the poor poorer, the strong permanently strong and the weak permanently weak .... The biggest harm may not be in the gap between rich and poor itself, but the deterioration of the overall societal ecosystem."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

This story [the crisis] has spreaded around the world, the Chinese are probably one of the last to get it.
But the higher they dream, the more pain they feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Sorry no offence. But the problem in the report that China faces is nothing if we compare the problems other countries have today. Let take Europe, the economy most of the countries are in recession. Some countries are even bankrupt with skyrocket unemployment. China is a paradise.


----------



## Oldman1

Viet said:


> Sorry no offence. But the problem in the report that China faces is nothing if we compare the problems other countries have today. Let take Europe, the economy most of the countries are in recession. Some countries are even bankrupt with skyrocket unemployment. China is a paradise.



Its kind of like China's Industrial Revolution when people migrate to the slums and work long hours and hardly any pay and bad conditions. 

Thats how America started as during that time just at the turn of the 20th Century.


----------



## sms

^^^ universal problem/ cycle ..everyone to go thru it China is not an exception.


----------



## longyi

At least in China, where the cost of living is relative low, you still have a chance. In America if you're over 40 and lost your job it's going to be real tough if you have no nested eggs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

That´s true. But at least America supports the poor with food stamps and senior citizen with medicare.


----------



## chauism

Viet said:


> That´s true. But at least America supports the poor with food stamps and senior citizen with medicare.


Medicare should be universal as in UK with its NHS, but the lobbyists of the insurance company are just too powerful to let it happen in US. If you want to talk about social benefits then there is nothing beat Cuba, free education and free health care for everyone.


----------



## longyi

Viet said:


> That´s true. But at least America supports the poor with food stamps and senior citizen with medicare.




Not all poors are qualified for food stamps. If you're in the 40s, with or without degrees, you're stuck. Whatever odd end jobs you can find, which is not easy, you still don't make enough to pay rent and food. Forget about health insurances. 

Some phenomenons in New York City are: You can see many reputable looking middle age men/women waiting in lines of various for free 'Soup Kitchens' with their named brand apparels, digging out garbage cans for recycle bottles and sleeping out in the opens at nights. 

These groups have no hopes until they reach qualified retirement age if they can survive that long in the wild. Even when they reach 66 their Social Security benefits are far from enough to be comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

That´s American way of life! 
The U.S. is one of the richest countries in the world, but it probably is one with the greatest income gap. I visited Chicago two times recently, one could see the increase of beggars standing on the street, mostly the Black. Shame on America.

Back to the topic: I just want to say we should avoid China bashing. For Vietnam that does not bring anything. Unless the Chinese provoke us first.


----------



## HongWu

Viet said:


> I just want to say we should avoid China bashing. For Vietnam that does not bring anything.


Somebody with a sense of shame at last

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

longyi said:


> Not all poors are qualified for food stamps. If you're in the 40s, with or without degrees, you're stuck. Whatever odd end jobs you can find, which is not easy, you still don't make enough to pay rent and food. Forget about health insurances.
> 
> Some phenomenons in New York City are: You can see many reputable looking middle age men/women waiting in lines of various for free 'Soup Kitchens' with their named brand apparels, digging out garbage cans for recycle bottles and sleeping out in the opens at nights.
> 
> These groups have no hopes until they reach qualified retirement age if they can survive that long in the wild. Even when they reach 66 their Social Security benefits are far from enough to be comfortable.



The churches and NGOs step in for those who are denied of food stamps. There is a growing no of people from usa and uk teaching English in China.



chauism said:


> Medicare should be universal as in UK with its NHS, but the lobbyists of the insurance company are just too powerful to let it happen in US. If you want to talk about social benefits then there is nothing beat Cuba, free education and free health care for everyone.



Northern European countries like Denmark, Sweden etc are better offering these than Cuba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longyi

shuttler said:


> The churches and NGOs step in for those who are denied of food stamps. There is a growing no of people from usa and uk teaching English in China.




Perhaps in China where they have hidden agendas, but not in NYC. No NGOs operate here and churches don't have programs to help middle age poors. 'Soup Kitchens' are funded by private donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*China for the first time to achieve optical fiber ultra-high-speed data transmission*
China for the first time to achieve optical fiber ultra-high-speed data transmission | China's Great Science and Technology





2012-08-24 &#8212; On August 19, news came from the FiberHome Technologies Group, says that the National 973 Project &#8220;ultra-high-speed large-capacity ultra-long-distance optical transmission basic research&#8221; has made significant progress. The first time 168 channels in C-band are accommodated in an ordinary single-mode fiber, in one of which 103Gb/s large capacity ultra-dense transmission distance of 2240 km. The whole transmission capacity reaches 17.32Tb/s, equivalent to 210 million pairs of people simultaneous calls on a single fiber.

As the vanguard of optical communication technology research areas, Wuhan Research Institute of Posts and Telecommunications and FiberHome Technologies Group in recent years has the birth of a number of world-leading scientific projects, and this latest results following the world first single-mode fiber 30.7T CO-OFDM transmission 80 km in 2011. Relative to the 2011 CO-OFDM test, the 2012 project&#8217;s transmission distance increased dramatically, while taking into account the large transmission capacity.

This technology breakthrough is not only an effective solution to the high spectral efficiency, non-linear effects suppression key technologies in the ultra-high-speed, high spectral efficiency ultra-long-haul transmission systems, but also provide technical basis for the practical use of ultra-high-speed ultra-dense wavelength multiplexing ultra-long distance transmission, and will provide strong support for the implementation of Chinese national broadband strategies.

&#8220;Ultra-high-speed large-capacity ultra-long-distance optical transmission basic research&#8221; uses a DFT-S OFDM technology and is one of the sub-topics of the 973 projects. FiberHome Technologies Group is an outstanding product and solution provider in the field of information and telecommunication . As the major high-tech enterprise directly affiliated to the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council , FiberHome Technologies is the core enterprise located in Wuhan Optics Valley of China .

FiberHome Technologies was established as early as 1974 . After continuous and intensive development for over 36 years , its business scope has been extended to R&D, manufacturing , marketing& sales , engineering and service in four major industries : fiber-optic communication,data networking communication, wireless communication and intelligentizing applications . FiberHome Technologies is the unique supplier of end-to-end solutions with optoelectronic devices , optic fiber & cable and optical communication system .

FiberHome Technologies Group is well-known as the cradle of optical communication technology in China, and has official authorization as below :

State Key Laboratory of Optical Communication Technologies and Networks
National Engineering Research Center of Fiber Optical Communication Technology
National Research Center of Optoelectronic Technology
National Industrialization Base for New and High Technologies
Asia-Pacific Telecommunication Union Training Center

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oldman1

longyi said:


> At least in China, where the cost of living is relative low, you still have a chance. In America if you're over 40 and lost your job it's going to be real tough if you have no nested eggs.



Tell that to those who committed suicide at a young age by jumping out the window in a factory that makes Apple products.


----------



## shuttler

longyi said:


> Perhaps in China where they have hidden agendas, but not in NYC. No NGOs operate here and churches don't have programs to help middle age poors. 'Soup Kitchens' are funded by private donations.



you are perhaps a long way from knowing a bit more about China longyi! There are buddhist temples which are offering free of charge meals to the underpriviledged, and NGOs: the Red Cross of China. Of course I know your "soup kitchens" are funded by philantropists and the churches by the worshippers and church's organisations. That doesnt mean we have none of those although we are gradually moving from a 100% country dependent to socially dependent.



Oldman1 said:


> Tell that to those who committed suicide at a young age by jumping out the window in a factory that makes Apple products.



those poor folks are sending the strongest accusations against Apple and Foxconn which are in collusion for Apple's inhuman rip-off of their wages in the companies cold blooded pursuits of profits!

the youngsters in general are still better than collapsing india who have nothing to resort to but wandering in the streets taking narcotics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Oldman1 said:


> Tell that to those who committed suicide at a young age by jumping out the window in a factory that makes Apple products.



for the record, if you take the number of people working for foxconn in china and compare it to the overall number of workers

the suicide rate there is lower than the national suicide rate of the US as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## longyi

shuttler said:


> you are perhaps a long way from knowing a bit more about China longyi! There are buddhist temples which are offering free of charge meals to the underpriviledged, and NGOs: the Red Cross of China. Of course I know your "soup kitchens" are funded by philantropists and the churches by the worshippers and church's organisations. That doesnt mean we have none of those although we are gradually moving from a 100% country dependent to socially dependent.




My bad, I misunderstood the roles of churches and NGOs play in China in your post. For some segment of the society, I guess, China is doing better than the US then.



Oldman1 said:


> Tell that to those who committed suicide at a young age by jumping out the window in a factory that makes Apple products.




See post #1239 (thanks)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*China produces electric locomotive with world highest power*
China produces electric locomotive with world highest power | China's Great Science and Technology









2012-08-28 &#8212; On August 27, a total power to reach 10000KW new high-power electric locomotive rolled off the production line in China CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd.. Kind. It represents world highest level technology of high-power AC drive electric locomotive, which has a maximum speed of 120km/h and world&#8217;s highest power for an electrical locomotive.

Previous Chinese DC electric locomotives traction is less than 50 70-ton wagons. The new locomotives traction is over 100 sections of 80 tons of wagons to realize double transport efficiency. The biggest bright spot is the locomotive has &#8220;Made-in-China&#8221; &#8220;brain&#8221; and &#8220;heart&#8221; &#8211; the electric drive system and computer network control system of China CNR after a decade of independent research and development to replace the core components importation from developed countries in the past history. The locomotive operational maintenance costs will be significantly reduced.

The locomotive implements dual-driver layout, and newly designed ergonomic console, improved air conditioning system, which can improve locomotive operator reliability and at the same time reduce the labor intensity when the driving Duty.

China has a vast, broad and deep inland and have more requirements for railway locomotive with high-powered, high-speed, long time continuing operations characteristics. CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. takes full advantage of its advanced and mature technology platform, actively studying the environment of China&#8217;s railway operators, demand characteristics and low-carbon environmental requirements, focusing on collecting customer feedback, enabling the development of new locomotive to meet customers&#8217; requirements on railway overloaded traction equipments.

New locomotive to further strengthen the sealing on various critical components to ensure the normal driving in rainfall, wind and sand, dust and more different special circumstances, so as to meet China&#8217;s different climate conditions. The new locomotive has eight sets of independent driving and braking device, which let the locomotive towing capacity and braking performance be more reliable, in the case of fully loaded large ramp start, especially for Chinese railway stand-alone traction, long-range the cargo marshalling operation features. The new locomotive is also equipped with a flexible steering system, effectively improve operating conditions in small radius railway in mountain area, reducing the railway maintenance costs. The 10000KW new high-power electric locomotive can transfer goods from China&#8217;s western plateau to eastern coastal city without locomotive replacement.

In recent years, CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. has developed six kinds of high-power AC drive electric locomotive product and provides more than 1,000 &#8220;Hexie&#8221;-type high-power electric locomotives, and become China&#8217;s first successful manufacturer to enter European railway market.China produces electric locomotive with world highest power

On August 27, a total power to reach 10000KW new high-power electric locomotive rolled off the production line in China CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd.. Kind. It represents world highest level technology of high-power AC drive electric locomotive, which has a maximum speed of 120km/h and world&#8217;s highest power for an electrical locomotive.

Previous Chinese DC electric locomotives traction is less than 50 70-ton wagons. The new locomotives traction is over 100 sections of 80 tons of wagons to realize double transport efficiency. The biggest bright spot is the locomotive has &#8220;Made-in-China&#8221; &#8220;brain&#8221; and &#8220;heart&#8221; &#8211; the electric drive system and computer network control system of China CNR after a decade of independent research and development to replace the core components importation from developed countries in the past history. The locomotive operational maintenance costs will be significantly reduced.

The locomotive implements dual-driver layout, and newly designed ergonomic console, improved air conditioning system, which can improve locomotive operator reliability and at the same time reduce the labor intensity when the driving Duty.

China has a vast, broad and deep inland and have more requirements for railway locomotive with high-powered, high-speed, long time continuing operations characteristics. CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. takes full advantage of its advanced and mature technology platform, actively studying the environment of China&#8217;s railway operators, demand characteristics and low-carbon environmental requirements, focusing on collecting customer feedback, enabling the development of new locomotive to meet customers&#8217; requirements on railway overloaded traction equipments.

New locomotive to further strengthen the sealing on various critical components to ensure the normal driving in rainfall, wind and sand, dust and more different special circumstances, so as to meet China&#8217;s different climate conditions. The new locomotive has eight sets of independent driving and braking device, which let the locomotive towing capacity and braking performance be more reliable, in the case of fully loaded large ramp start, especially for Chinese railway stand-alone traction, long-range the cargo marshalling operation features. The new locomotive is also equipped with a flexible steering system, effectively improve operating conditions in small radius railway in mountain area, reducing the railway maintenance costs. The 10000KW new high-power electric locomotive can transfer goods from China&#8217;s western plateau to eastern coastal city without locomotive replacement.

In recent years, CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. has developed six kinds of high-power AC drive electric locomotive product and provides more than 1,000 &#8220;Hexie&#8221;-type high-power electric locomotives, and become China&#8217;s first successful manufacturer to enter European railway market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - Ties with China Are Key to Korea&#39;s Future
*Ties with China Are Key to Korea's Future*
South Korea and China mark 20 years of diplomatic relations on Friday. On Aug. 24, 1992, foreign minister Lee Sang-ok and his Chinese counterpart Chen Chien-jen signed a pact normalizing diplomatic relations at the Diaoyutai state guest house in Beijing. The two countries, which fought against each other during the 1950-53 Korean War, at last formed diplomatic ties and broke down the walls of the Cold War in Northeast Asia.

Bilateral trade, which amounted to US$6.4 billion in 1992 increased 35-fold to $220.6 billion last year. That is more than South Korea's bilateral trade with the U.S. and Japan combined. Every year, more than 5 million South Koreans and Chinese visit the other country. Bilateral relations were elevated from a "cooperative partnership" in 1997 to a "comprehensive cooperative partnership" in 2003 and a "strategic cooperative partnership" in 2008. As those terms suggest, bilateral relations have evolved to encompass cooperation not only in issues involving the two countries but regional and global ones.

But relations began to show signs of strain in 2010. South Koreans were outraged when China appeared to side with North Korea after the North sank the Navy corvette Cheonan in 2010. Ever since U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton announced at the 2010 ASEAN Regional Forum that Washington would intervene actively in disputes in the South China Sea, America's diplomatic focus has shifted to the Asia-Pacific region. Against the backdrop of the U.S. moving to stem China's rising influence in Northeast Asia, Washington has called on Seoul and Tokyo to play a bigger role in the region, and that has made Beijing more wary. As inter-Korean relations soured, South Korea's dependence on its alliance with the U.S. and Japan has grown stronger and China cannot help but view such developments as moves to keep it in check.

China shares borders with 14 countries, which creates a complicated set of relations. It accounts for a great share of South Korea's export revenues, but South Korea is just one of China's allies. This means there are limits to what Seoul can persuade to China to do.

The next 20 years in relations will be crucial in the fate of South Korea, bringing challenges such as Korean reunification. South Korea-China relations move in sync with inter-Korean and U.S.-South Korean relations, and Seoul has limited options when it comes to using its ties with Beijing to achieve its goals. Yet it must try to steer Seoul-Beijing relations in a direction that best meets its national interests. That requires long-term vision and decisiveness. They are among the most important things Koreans must consider when they choose their next leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Robot manufacturer plans US subsidiary*
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-08/31/content_15724661.htm
Chinese domestic robot manufacturer Ecovacs Robotics (Suzhou) Co is planning to open a subsidiary in Los Angeles later this year, as its first foray into the US market.

The company will start by selling window-cleaning robots, given the high competition in the floor cleaning robot market, said Chairman Qian Dongqi.

Ecovacs already sells its products in more than 30 countries and regions, including Germany, France, Spain and Switzerland, and has a subsidiary in Germany.

It recently reported a 30 percent growth in sales at stores in China, and a 150 percent increase in online sales in the first half of this year, Qian said, adding that it now makes two out of every three floor cleaning robots sold in China.

Originally starting as a domestic equipment manufacturer of cleaning appliances for foreign brands, overseas sales account for 76 percent of company sales.

By 2015, self-owned brand robot sales are expected to hit 5 billion yuan ($787 million) a year, he added.

The company unveiled Famibot, a family service robot, and a new series of window cleaning robots on Tuesday.

A Famibot can allow its user to remotely control home appliances, and also sends warnings of smoke or the presence of visitors in their home, via smart phone.

Its some products:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

longyi said:


> My bad, I misunderstood the roles of churches and NGOs play in China in your post. For some segment of the society, I guess, China is doing better than the US then.



I am not sure if China is doing better than the US in terms of philanthropy. Probably not but we are definitely not at ground zero!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*Deepwater Semi-submersible Lifting& Accommodation Rig SSCV2# Returns from Sea trial*
Deepwater Semi-submersible Lifting& Accommodation Rig SSCV2# Returns from Sea Trial












At 17: 50 pm of 30 Aug., the deep-water semi-submersible lifting$ accommodation rig SSCV2# finishes its sea trial, slowly docks at the deep wharf. The SSCV2# is designed and constructed by CIMC Raffles independently. There are 120 delegates from engineering team and the ship-owner welcoming the ship at dock.
The SSCV2# belongs to our new generation construction rigs with functions of heavy lifting, storage on deck and accommodation. It has some typical features as: strong capability in lifting, which can handle 3600t when dual lifting cranes working together, short testing period, applying to a wide range of areas, high sailing speed, and also the living comfortableness. SSCV2# has total length of 137.5 meters, width of 81 meters, depth of 39 meters, variable deck load of 6444 tons, and the accommodation of 618 persons. It is classed by ABS.
It took 16 days in finishing the sea trial with all 36 tests and commissioning jobs completed, such as the thruster functional test, operating system test, endurance test, unmanned engine room test, dynamic positioning system inspection, failure mode analysis, helicopter monitoring system test, staircase inspection, GPS test, and also the fire fighting system test. More than 200 engineers attended this sea trial.
The fight against typhoon Bolaven is mentionable, from 26 Aug to 28 Aug, the typhoon Bolaven passed through the sea trial area of SSCV2#. In order to avoid any damage, SSCV2# sailed at speed of 11/hour from the 2nd trial zone towards west by 35 nautical miles, leaving far away from the center of typhoon. And it has successfully managed in resisting the 10 class gale and surge.
Since Sep. 2010, when the SSCV2# started to kick-off, its construction has been proceeding according to the schedule. All the work of basic model test, basic design, detail design and shop design are completed by CIMC Raffles itself, which indicates the great leap of Chinese offshore companies in deepwater rigs engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China is currently building 27 of 100 planned new nuclear reactors*

China grabbing up uranium to secure nuclear lead | SmartPlanet

"Mar 19, 2012 &#8211; *China is on track to build up to 100 nuclear reactors by 2030. It already has 27 of those under construction*, as a path away from the polluting, ..."

----------






*27,700 MegaWatts of new nuclear power is coming online in the next three years in China.*

Reference: Major nuclear power plants under construction in China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LvpAK

Martian2 said:


> *China is currently building 27 of 100 planned new nuclear reactors*
> 
> China grabbing up uranium to secure nuclear lead | SmartPlanet
> 
> "Mar 19, 2012 &#8211; *China is on track to build up to 100 nuclear reactors by 2030. It already has 27 of those under construction*, as a path away from the polluting, ..."
> 
> I'm sure CHinese govt is doing the wrongthings. 1st, China is lack in uranium, the plant need to import uranium mines. This will be iron ore again. china will have to accept the price fly several times. 2rd, many of the nuks plants are far away shore. they need much river water , Just like stand by the Mississppi River,Iowa. this will cause disasters like water-in short and destroy a province and polute a big river when the plant had an accident.
> So many CHinese don't think add much nuclear plant is a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Your claim is not true. China (171,000 tonnes) has almost as much proven recoverable uranium as the United States (207,000 tonnes). See citation below.

----------

*China has almost as much proven recoverable uranium as the U.S.*

China has practically the same amount of uranium as the U.S.

This means China can build as many thermonuclear weapons as the U.S (e.g. fission trigger and plutonium transmuted from uranium).

With Nuclear Energy, China Chooses Dependence Over Independence (Part II of II) « Energy in Asia






----------

By the way, the first Chinese thermonuclear bomb (refraction) with 3.3-megaton yield had a different design than the American (reflection) and Russian (layer cake) hydrogen bombs.

Thermonuclear weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The People's Republic of China detonated its first H-Bomb using a Yu&#8211;Deng design June 17, 1967 ("Test No. 6"), a mere 32 months after detonating its first fission weapon (the shortest fission-to-fusion development in history), with a yield of 3.31 Mt.

*The Yu&#8211;Deng design is different from the Teller&#8211;Ulam design. It doesn't use X-ray reflector, but refraction lens to achieve similar effect.*"

----------

*"China is estimated to mine 1,200 tons of uranium annually"*

In case anyone is wondering, China has plenty of uranium.

Uranium Mining

"*Uranium Mining*

*China is estimated to mine 1,200 tons of uranium annually and is expected to stay at this level of production for the near future.* China's first eight uranium mines were fully operational beginning in 1962-1965. Over the years, China has established a total of about 26 major uranium mines. Since the beginning of the opening and reform process, China's uranium mining industry has undergone extensive reorganization. China has reduced output and closed inefficient mines resulting in a reduction of personnel from 45,000 in 1984 to 8,500 in 1999. As part of its efforts to improve efficiency, China is focusing on in-situ and heap leach technologies. Improvements in management and technology have led to uranium mining facilities becoming three to four times more efficient.

China has traditionally located uranium processing facilities at or near uranium mines. China's "backbone" of uranium mining and metallurgy has traditionally been located in Guangdong, Jiangxi, and Hunan Provinces. However, in recent years uranium exploration has been focused on northwest and north China. There is potential for expanding the uranium mining facility at Yili Basin, Xinjiang where in-situ leach capacity is expected to reach approximately 400 tU/year. New production centers have been opened at the the Yining in-situ leaching facility, the Lantian heap leaching facility and the Benxi mine.

The China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) reported that since 1954, *China has located uranium deposits in more than 200 mining sites. China has an estimated 57,000 tons of uranium resources in the south and is exploring in the northwestern regions for further deposits. New uranium deposits have recently been discovered in Inner Mongolia and in Xinjiang Province.*

Mr. Lu Youlin is director of the bureau of mining and metallurgy for CNNC."

----------

http://af.reuters.com/article/energyOilNew...E6B300O20101204

"*China finds 30,000 T uranium deposit -State TV*
Sat Dec 4, 2010 10:02am GMT

Dec 4 (Reuters) - BEIJING Dec 4 (Reuters) - *China has found a major uranium deposit in Inner Mongolia holding an estimated 30,000 tonnes of the metal, state television reported on Saturday.*

The discovery in China's mineral-rich Ordos region will help ensure the domestic supply of uranium for its expanding nuclear industry in coming decades, Zhang Jindai, chief geologist with China National Nuclear Corp, was quoted as saying by China's central television."

----------

http://forum.uyghuramerican.org/forum/show...sit-in-Xinjiang

"*China discovers uranium deposit in Xinjiang*
By Jon Nones
20 Feb 2008 at 11:23 AM

According to a short article by Commodity Online, *China on Wednesday announced the discovery of 10,000-tonne level leaching sandstone-type uranium deposit in the northwest of the country.*

According to an official statement from China's Mineral Ministry, Chinese geologists took 17 years to make this breakthrough discovery at Yili basin, which is in the northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

The deposit could produce more than $40 billion worth of uranium, coal and associated minerals, with coal resources totaling more than 4 billion tonnes."

----------

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/01/china-dis...il-uranium.html

"*China discovers more coal, oil, uranium and lithium*
January 17, 2011

Chinese geologists have detected "super-thick" oil and gas-bearing stratums in the northern part of the South China Sea and identified 38 offshore oil and gas-bearing basins. The outskirts of Songliao Basin in Northeast China, Yin'e Basin in North China and Qiangtang Basin on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau have also been found to have rich oil and gas resources.

192.7 billion tons of coal resources have been found in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. China will be using 3.2 to 4.2 billion tons of coal per year from now until 2015 So the new discovery would provide China with about 40 years of coal supply.

*Four 10,000-ton sandstone-type uranium mines have been located in Xinjiang and Inner Mongolia.* By 2020, China will be using about 20,000 tons of uranium per year using current once through reactors."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Technology transfers from Taiwan to China*

Thirty years ago, China had nothing. How did China become an economic and technological superpower in a mere thirty years? Why can't other countries perform the same magic? What happened?

Part of the story is the massive technology transfer from Taiwan to China.

In my previous posts, I've already mentioned that former TSMC employees form the core of the management and technology for China's premier semiconductor company SMIC. There are many more examples of Taiwanese know-how landing in China.

In this post, I will highlight the transfer of Taiwanese LED technology to China.

Also, I will discuss Taiwanese-American Steve Chen's supercomputing expertise and his company Galactic Computing in Shenzhen.

If you look hard enough, you should also be able to find a history of linkages between Taiwan's and China's machine tool industries. Taiwan has numerous patents in the machine tool industry and it is world famous. It is more than a mere coincidence that China has developed a strong machine tool industry as well.

Taiwan is full of technology and Taiwanese/Taiwanese-Americans have been transferring an unknown amount of technology to China. Taiwanese "millionaire job hoppers" (see citation below) have massively upgraded China's technology in important sectors.

----------

http://english.cw.com.tw/print.do?action=print&id=11097

"Playing at the Big Table
By Hsiao-Wen Wang
Published:CommonWealth Magazine June 11, 2009 (No.423)

Epistar, Taiwan's largest manufacturer of light-emitting diodes (LEDs), has seen its share price rise far above its peers. Now it is boldly entering the advanced stage of competition, with its sights set on spearheading industry transition.





Epistar chairman Biing-jye Lee holds up a small AC LED light that can be directly plugged into a wall socket. Prospects for LEDs making inroads into home lighting applications seem as bright as the AC LED in Lee's hand.

*In Taiwan's LED industry tales abound of millionaire job hoppers, loyal to neither company nor technology, but only themselves, jumping ship to serve the highest bidder in China.
*
It is spring in the Hsinchu Science Park, home of Epistar. At the Epistar factory, atoms are activated inside a more than 1,000-degree Celsius reactor. In a process called epitaxy, layer after layer of atoms are deposited on a sapphire substrate until, after eight hours, a thin film of tens of thousands of layers has been grown. The result is epitaxial crystalline layers that are thinner than one seventy-thousandth of the diameter of a human hair.

When a 20-ampere current is sent through an epitaxial crystal the size of a grain of sand at the core of a wafer no bigger than a fingernail, it instantly emits a bright white light. Epitaxy involves complex materials, and each layer requires different parameters in terms of temperature, current, and quantity. If just one parameter per layer is wrong, product quality will be badly affected.

*China, with its huge LED market, is very keen to get its hands on upstream technology and therefore does whatever it takes to poach Taiwanese engineers who specialize in epitaxy technology.

Few can resist, as China beckons with salaries of US$1 million for a two-year contract. Whoever manages to deliver an epitaxy growth formula and set the parameters for metalorganic chemical vapor deposition (MOCVD) machines within these two years can take his million home.*

"The ones in China now are all engineers who were involved back when we were doing 40 lumens-per-watt LEDs," says Epistar chairman Biing-Jye Lee, without the slightest trace of concern. He is so confident because Epistar's leading technological edge is founded not only on the development of 100 lumens-per-watt LEDs, but also in the management technology that controls the entire production line.

"While LED fabs are small, they have as many work stations within the production process as semiconductor fabs. There are more than 10 production processes, with all the various work stations linked together &#8211; it takes an entire system, and an entire team," explains the still rather scholarly Lee, who used to do research at the Industrial Technology Research Institute (ITRI).

Founded 13 years ago, Epistar posted losses in its first six years. But today it epitomizes Taiwan's competitive edge in the upstream LED industry.
*
One Million LED Cameras on Hold*

LED technology is constantly changing. As the theoretical value of luminescence efficiency can reach 300 lumens per watt, the leading LED makers around the world are throwing themselves into R&D, in an all-out rush to achieve higher efficiency.

"Wordwide we are only at 100 lumens per watt, so everyone is making progress," Lee muses. "We need to be fast enough. As soon as you slow down, the others will overtake you," he says in describing the current race for ever brighter LEDs. In this technological R&D competition, however, Epistar has already made it into the ranks of Olympic gold medal hopefuls.

Robert Yeh, chairman of Everlight Electronics, a major customer and shareholder of Epistar, predicts confidently that Epistar will be able to catch up to US-based Cree, which makes the LED with the world's highest luminescence efficiency, "within one year."

ITRI Electronics & Optoelectronics Research Laboratories general director Yi-jen Chan observes that Epistar is as important in the LED industry as chip foundries TSMC and UMC are in the semiconductor industry. "Epistar is the TSMC and UMC of the LED industry," Chan declares. "It is siphoning off Taiwan's best optoelectronics talent."

Just how indispensable are the crystallites that Epistar produces?

A few years ago Japanese electronics maker Sony designed a digital camera with a built-in distance meter that used an orange LED lamp for auto focus. Epistar ramped up production, but still could not keep up with spiraling demand. As a result, 1 million Sony digital cameras were stuck on the production line for want of LEDs.

When enraged Sony managers called supplier Epistar demanding prompt delivery, Epistar staff hurriedly packed 1 million orange LEDs into a suitcase and flew it to Japan on the next available flight, despite bad typhoon weather.

Epistar's strategy of focusing on upstream products has paid off, since it now enjoys the ripple effects of its dominant position in LED components. It should not come as a surprise that midstream LED makers such as LiteOn Technology, Everlight, and the UMC Group have all scrambled to get a major stake in Epistar.
*
Winning the Patent Wars*

While Epistar is still very small in scale, it has secured itself a very distinct position.

Epistar is like a tiny yet feisty tropical fish, courageously taking on a group of crocodiles. With an annual turnover of around NT$10 billion Epistar is squaring off with multinational giants that are twenty times bigger, such as Philips of the Netherlands, GE of the United States, Osram of Germany, and Toyoda Gosei and Nichia from Japan. Against this backdrop Epistar is forced to focus on upstream technology. Struggling inside a patent net that the international giants have cast over the entire industry, Epistar seeks to flexibly pursue its technological autonomy by continuously investing in R&D and developing patents. To date, the company owns more than 1,000 patents.

At the end of May, Epistar won a partial victory in a patent infringement suit filed by Philips Lumileds. The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit vacated a Limited Exclusion Order issued by the International Trade Commission (ITC) that barred import into the United States of third-party products using Epistar devices. More importantly, it overturned an earlier ITC ruling that Epistar could not contest validity of a Philips Lumileds U.S. patent with respect to third party products.

When Lee joined Epistar 13 years ago, his mission was to transfer ITRI technology to the private sector, and he did not give much thought to other issues.

But now that Epistar has become the largest supplier worldwide of red and yellow LEDs, and even has succeeded in becoming a supplier for South Korean electronics giant Samsung, manufacturing blue LED backlights for LCD TVs, Lee has set his sights even higher. He not only wants Epistar to gain technological autonomy, but also to spearhead the next wave of industry transition.

The threshold for entering Taiwan's LED industry has been consistently rising. Today the LED industry is no longer a game that can be played with small capital. It is on the verge of becoming a highly cyclical industry involving massive investment and high risk.

The best case in point is Samsung, the foremost rival and cooperative partner of Taiwan's high-tech industry.

Internal Samsung forecasts anticipate that once shipments of LED-backlit LCD TVs reach 30 percent of overall shipments, the company will need 200 MOCVD machines to satisfy demand for epitaxy crystallites. Presently, not a single company in Taiwan is able to produce such quantities.

Across Taiwan there are only about 350 to 400 MOCVD machines, half of the world's total. Epistar alone has only 120 machines for white LEDs.

Therefore, Samsung will be forced to take action itself. But once Samsung decides to invest, it will have to devote as much as NT$30 billion.

"In the past you only needed NT$1 billion to open an LED factory. But the big companies around the globe kept growing bigger, and now if you want to get into the LED industry, you need NT$30 billion," Lee observes.

Therefore Epistar, which has a paid-in capital of just NT$28 billion, has decided to raise more funds. This time the company needs to raise NT$20 billion to finance mergers and acquisitions. Evidently, Epistar has already chosen to enter the LED industry's advanced competition of high risk and high investment, regardless of the toll that it may take on the company.

Ten years ago when Epistar was still operating in the red, it defined its mission with the following slogan: "Lighting up life with LEDs."

"A decade later we have not yet achieved that goal. Back then it seemed virtually impossible, but at least we put a dream out there," says Lee with a chuckle, adding, "Now we have a slight chance."

_Translated from the Chinese by Susanne Ganz_"

----------

There are many Taiwanese/Taiwanese-American engineers in China. China has been gorging on a buffet of Taiwanese experts in various scientific fields.

For example, supercomputer expert Steve Chen has been working in Shenzhen. His knowledge about supercomputers has been transferred to his Chinese employees. Hence, you will see a new crop of Chinese supercomputer experts that have built on their knowledge derived from Steve Chen.

Steve Chen (computer engineer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Steve Chen (Chinese: &#38515;&#19990;&#21375;; pinyin: Chén Shìq&#299;ng) (born 1944 in Taiwan) is a computer engineer and pioneer. Chen is the founder and CEO of Galactic Computing, a developer of supercomputing blade systems, based in Shenzhen, China.*

Chen holds a M.S. from Villanova University and a PhD from the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign [1]. He is best known as the principal designer of the Cray X-MP and Cray Y-MP multiprocessor supercomputers. Chen left Cray Research in 1987. With IBM's financial support, Chen founded Supercomputer Systems Incorporated in January 1988. SSI was devoted to development of the SS-1 supercomputer, which was nearly completed before the money ran out. The Eau Claire, Wisconsin-based company went bankrupt in 1993, leaving more than 300 employees jobless. An attempt to salvage the work was made by forming a new company, SuperComputer International (SCI), later that year. SCI was renamed Chen Systems in 1995. It was acquired by Sequent Computer Systems the following year. *John Markoff, a technology journalist, wrote in the New York Times that Chen was 'considered one of the nation's most brilliant supercomputer designers while working in this country for the technology pioneer Seymour Cray in the 1980s.'*"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

Chinese researchers develops first truly quantum router | China's Great Science and Technology
*Chinese researchers develops first truly quantum router*




2012-09-04 &#8212; Chinese researchers have demonstrated a working quantum router that, for the first time, uses quantum control signals to route the quantum data, according to MIT&#8217;s Technology Review blog.

Historically, routing quantum information has been very difficult because of the peculiar nature of the quantum world. A classical router uses control signals to work out where data needs to be sent. But in quantum mechanics, the act of reading the control signal also destroys it. This fact makes quantum signals proof against most eavesdropping attempts: great for secure communications, less so for getting the data to where you want it to go.

Until now, this issue has been dealt with by using classical control signals, but now the Chinese researchers report a way of using quantum control signals instead.

The technique takes advantage of superposition &#8212; the ability of a quantum particle to exist simultaneously in more than one state &#8212; and entanglement.

Entanglement is a weird property of quantum particles, which Einstein called &#8220;spooky action at a distance&#8221;. Essentially, two entangled particles are linked in a way that has no equivalent in the classical world. No matter how far apart they might be, entangled particles retain a link, so that an action performed on one produces a result on the other.

According to Technology Review, the device demonstrated by the Chinese researchers takes advantage of this property.

The routing information is contained in the polarisation of a photon &#8212; either horizontal or vertical. The researchers start with a single photon that is polarised both horizontally and vertically. This is superposition. They then convert this single photon to a pair of entangled photons, each of which is in the same superposition of states.

The router reads the polarisation of one of the pair to determine the route the other will take.

Xiuying Chang and colleagues at Tsinghau University in China describe the breakthrough in their 31 July paper as, &#8220;The first proof-of-principle demonstration of a genuine quantum router&#8221;.

However &#8212; and there is always a however with quantum mechanics &#8212; the router will not scale.

As the MIT blog explains: &#8220;The new router has significant limitations. The most significant of these is that it can handle only one quantum bit or qubit at a time. And because the process of parametric down conversion cannot handle more qubits, it cannot be scaled to more qubits.

&#8220;That&#8217;s a significant drawback. It means that this is a proof-of-principle device but not one that will ever form the basis of a future quantum internet.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RISING SUN

*China revises up 2011 GDP growth to 9.3 percent from 9.2 percent*
BEIJING: China revised up its 2011 gross domestic product to 9.3 percent, from an initial reading of 9.2 percent, the statistics bureau said on Wednesday, adding that the world's No. 2 economy was worth 47.3 trillion yuan (*$7.45 trillion) last year.
*
Under the revision, growth in China's agricultural sector was pared to 4.3 percent from 4.5 percent, while growth in the manufacturing industry was lowered to 10.3 percent from 10.6 percent.

Growth in the services sector, however, was raised to 9.4 percent from 8.9 percent. 
China revises up 2011 GDP growth to 9.3 percent from 9.2 percent - The Economic Times


----------



## applesauce

RISING SUN said:


> *China revises up 2011 GDP growth to 9.3 percent from 9.2 percent*
> BEIJING: China revised up its 2011 gross domestic product to 9.3 percent, from an initial reading of 9.2 percent, the statistics bureau said on Wednesday, adding that the world's No. 2 economy was worth 47.3 trillion yuan (*$7.45 trillion) last year.
> *
> Under the revision, growth in China's agricultural sector was pared to 4.3 percent from 4.5 percent, while growth in the manufacturing industry was lowered to 10.3 percent from 10.6 percent.
> 
> Growth in the services sector, however, was raised to 9.4 percent from 8.9 percent.
> China revises up 2011 GDP growth to 9.3 percent from 9.2 percent - The Economic Times


 
this happens like every year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*Alibaba to pass Amazon, eBay in transaction value*


(Reuters) - China's largest e-commerce firm, *Alibaba Group, expects to sell merchandise this **year worth more than that sold by Amazon Inc and eBay combined*, Alibaba's chief strategy officer said on Saturday.

The company is aiming for 3 trillion yuan ($473 billion) in annual transaction value from its Taobao e-commerce units in the next 5 to 7 years, Zeng Ming told reporters.

Alibaba's founder, Jack Ma, said last year that Taobao's transaction value for 2012 would reach 1 trillion yuan. The company has not said what percentage of online sales come from Taobao, but it is the crown jewel of the Alibaba Group and its profit engine.

"From their annual reports we did a rough calculation and we were similar last year but we are growing faster than them this year, so this year we are probably larger than them," Zeng said of Amazon and eBay, America's top online retailer and auction site.

"The gap is just going to get bigger and bigger when we grow faster," he said.

In May, Alibaba ended more than two years of often fractious negotiations with Yahoo Inc to buy back much of a stake held by the U.S. web giant and, crucially, reduce the voting power of foreign stakeholders including Yahoo and Japan's Softbank Corp.

As part of the deal with Yahoo, there are incentives for Alibaba to list its shares by December 2015. The company has said there is no timetable for a listing. This year, Alibaba took its Alibaba.com unit private.

China's Alibaba to pass Amazon, eBay in transaction value: executive | Reuters


This is simply amazing! I guess having a big population is the number one criteria to be strong country- economically and militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahfatzia

*China approves infrastructure package valued over 1 trillion yuan ($157 billion)*

SHANGHAI -- China has approved a massive infrastructure package worth more than 1 trillion yuan (US$158 billion), state media said Friday, as the government seeks to boost the flagging economy.

The top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, this week announced approval of 55 infrastructure projects ranging from subway lines to highways, reports said.

The China Securities Journal said the 1-trillion-yuan figure was a &#8220;conservative estimate&#8221; for spending on projects announced Wednesday and Thursday.

The government needed to open more funding channels for infrastructure, including allowing banks to relax controls on credit for projects, the newspaper quoted unnamed industry sources as saying.

more: China approves infrastructure package valued over 1 tril. yuan - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

> Financial collapses may have different immediate triggers, but they all originate from the same cause: an explosion of credit. This iron law of financial calamity should make us very worried about the consequences of easy credit in China in recent years. From the beginning of 2009 to the end of June this year, Chinese banks have issued roughly 35 trillion yuan ($5.4 trillion) in new loans, equal to 73 percent of China's GDP in 2011. About two-thirds of these loans were made in 2009 and 2010, as part of Beijing's stimulus package. Unlike deficit-financed stimulus packages in the West, China's colossal stimulus package of 2009 was funded mainly by bank credit (at least 60 percent, to be exact), not government borrowing.



Are Chinese Banks Hiding &#8220;The Mother of All Debt Bombs&#8221;? | The Diplomat

It's coming, get ready. I see People's bank doing the same mess as was done here and in the US. Financing bad projects including infrastructure that wont yield a return on investment just to keep the economy looking alive, lor in China's case, giving the perception of huge growth.

With this said, CCP has a lot of room to maneuver (forex) and keep it looking like it's afloat for quite some time.

Good luck in any case.


----------



## applesauce

Audio said:


> Are Chinese Banks Hiding The Mother of All Debt Bombs? | The Diplomat
> 
> It's coming, get ready. I see People's bank doing the same mess as was done here and in the US. Financing bad projects including infrastructure that wont yield a return on investment just to keep the economy looking alive, lor in China's case, giving the perception of huge growth.
> 
> With this said, CCP has a lot of room to maneuver (forex) and keep it looking like it's afloat for quite some time.
> 
> Good luck in any case.


 
anytime you see the west run into financial trouble they begin to put out a lot more article on how china is gonna burst. its quite sad really, their predictions are wrong every time but they keep coming. they worry about chinese banks but turn a blind eye to western banks...you know the ones that caused this crysis in the first place? and guess what, nothing have been done to fix the system, too big to fail have actually only gotten bigger since 2008 and with that more political power.

heres something that sums it up nicely
in china the banks serve the government, in the west the government serve the banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

applesauce said:


> anytime you see the west run into financial trouble they begin to put out a lot more article on how china is gonna burst. its quite sad really, their predictions are wrong every time but they keep coming. they worry about chinese banks but turn a blind eye to western banks...you know the ones that caused this crysis in the first place? and guess what, nothing have been done to fix the system, too big to fail have actually only gotten bigger since 2008 and with that more political power.




I expected this kind of a reply. Keep sticking your head into the sand further, but remember me next year around this time. 
Hopefully nothing too shocking will happen, but it all boils down to how many bad loans the banks were forced to give out in the last 3 years in order to display an image of growth.
Your bot buddy Chinese dragon posted a nice graph in another thread-the composition of China's growth-in the last 3 years-that is from the start of the crisis in 2008 exports have been largely failing in driving growth, and on the rise was investment and some other factor. And here is the crux of the issue, how many % of that investment is bad.

This is why your gov was pressing so hard on Merkel this last time around she visited. They know they need the exports, because continuously investing cannot go on forever.



applesauce said:


> heres something that sums it up nicely
> in china the banks serve the government, in the west the government serve the banks.



In China the banks are owned by the government.


----------



## oct605032048

I don't think the investment is 'bad' given the fact that investment/capital per capita is and will be far below the average level of the West. People are buying cars and houses and there comes more needs in infrastructure section. Export is only section that got slowed down but export to emerging markets (which made up about half of China's export) still looks good.

FYI No country in the world has the power to drag China's economic growth down to 0%. Please just don't flatter yourself.



Audio said:


> In China the banks are owned by the government.


 

This statement is literally wrong and shows how ignorant you are about how China's economy works.

Banks in China are owned by their stakeholders. Central government does hold significant shares of some banks as well as local governments, public and private funds, domestic and foreign investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

oct605032048 said:


> I don't think the investment is 'bad' given the fact that investment/capital per capita is and will be far below the average level of the West. People are buying cars and houses and there comes more needs in infrastructure section. Export is only section that got slowed down but export to emerging markets (which made up about half of China's export) still looks good.
> 
> FYI No country in the world has the power to drag China's economic growth down to 0%. Please just don't flatter yourself.



I didn't say that. 
People are buying houses and cars on credit, they loose their job because of xyz reason, bank gets left with nothing. That bank got the money from the central gov, which is pumping the banks like the West does. Its logical something will give, you just dont want to see it. 

the accolade's you receive from aspiring friends on this forum have most likely clouded your judgment.





oct605032048 said:


> This statement is literally wrong and shows how ignorant you are about how China's economy works.
> 
> Banks in China are owned by their stakeholders. Central government does hold significant shares of some banks as well as local governments, public and private funds, domestic and foreign investors.


 
lol, ok, nevermind the fact you contradicted yourself in a space of 10 words. Keep drinking the kool aid.


----------



## applesauce

Audio said:


> I expected this kind of a reply. Keep sticking your head into the sand further, but remember me next year around this time.
> Hopefully nothing too shocking will happen, but it all boils down to how many bad loans the banks were forced to give out in the last 3 years in order to display an image of growth.
> Your bot buddy Chinese dragon posted a nice graph in another thread-the composition of China's growth-in the last 3 years-that is from the start of the crisis in 2008 exports have been largely failing in driving growth, and on the rise was investment and some other factor. And here is the crux of the issue, how many % of that investment is bad.
> 
> This is why your gov was pressing so hard on Merkel this last time around she visited. They know they need the exports, because continuously investing cannot go on forever.
> 
> 
> 
> In China the banks are owned by the government.



see the problem isn't that my head is in the sand, maybe you should get out and read more than just the china doomsayer(who btw has been wrong every year for the last 30 years) i am perfectly aware that the economy is unbalance, the chinese government has said so themselves, but it is not so bad that we should panic as the article would like us to. 

and you know what. i am will to "remember" you this time next year and will to bet that the chinese economy will continue to grow this time next year with no bank/bad loan bubble bursting. 

and as other have already pointed out, Chinese bad loan percentage is highish for a developed country, however china is not a developed country and its bad loan % is in fact better than average for a developing country and certainly much better than 15 years ago, what happened 15 years ago? oh right 10% + growth a year. 

and it tells alot when the only thing you can cite for a bad chinese economy is a bad western economy that led to a decline in exports.

and also trade with germany is good for both, why shouldnt china push for more trade regardless of whether the economy is good or bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

The biggest difference between China and EU in dealing with a economic crisis is that PBoC prints money while the European Central Bank can't or just can't do it in time. That's why Greece got fucked up and Spain and Irland and maybe Italy is gonna fucked up.

If you don't know PBoC than you probably should stop talking about China's economy.


----------



## Audio

applesauce said:


> see the problem isn't that my head is in the sand, maybe you should get out and read more than just the china doomsayer(who btw has been wrong every year for the last 30 years) i am perfectly aware that the economy is unbalance, the chinese government has said so themselves, but it is not so bad that we should panic as the article would like us to.
> 
> and you know what. i am will to "remember" you this time next year and will to bet that the chinese economy will continue to grow this time next year with no bank/bad loan bubble bursting.
> 
> and as other have already pointed out, Chinese bad loan percentage is highish for a developed country, however china is not a developed country and its bad loan % is in fact better than average for a developing country and certainly much better than 15 years ago, what happened 15 years ago? oh right 10% + growth a year.
> 
> and it tells alot when the only thing you can cite for a bad chinese economy is a bad western economy that led to a decline in exports.
> 
> and also trade with germany is good for both, why shouldnt china push for more trade regardless of whether the economy is good or bad?



Oh well, lots of luck in any case. 

And i cited that because the CCP keeps it's bank's records tightly sealed, in other words noone knows the extent of the bad loans. And i do read more then just the China doomsayer but anyone with 1 half of a brain and some rudimentary knowledge about economy knows that the growth model is unsustainable. 
And guess what, after 30 years the unsustainability is starting to show.
Like i said, CCP has a lot of money they can keep injecting to hide it, but that money will run out and what's worst it will contribute to the bubble.
200 bill.$ already went to the banks, 3 trillion left, but you still think i'm wrong and im talking out of my ***.

Ofcourse trade with Germany is good, i never denied that, but the fact that CCP officials need to urge Merkel for as swiftest as possible solution to the EU crisis speaks a lot. They know about sustainability, you dont.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2012/05/11/will-chinas-paper-tiger-banks-bring-on-a-hard-landing/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

oct605032048 said:


> The biggest difference between China and EU in dealing with a economic crisis is that PBoC prints money while the European Central Bank can't or just can't do it in time. That's why Greece got fucked up and Spain and Irland and maybe Italy is gonna fucked up.
> 
> If you don't know PBoC than you probably should stop talking about China's economy.



Ireland is out of recession? Posting positive growth if memory serves correctly. They accepted the tough austerity measures back in 2008, which Greece is reluctant to accept.
Italy has a primary budget surplus, the thing screwing them are the repayment of loans taken long time ago, but on that front Monti (Italy's nonelected crisis manager) who is a pretty level headed politician has stated that Italy will post miniscule growth next year.

Printing money is not a solution buddy....go educate yourself about the unwanted side effects it brings if you want.


----------



## ajtr

*Weak China trade data confirms outlook worsening*






*Some economists fear the outlook is so poor that China may miss its official 7.5 percent growth target for 2012 without a fresh round of swift policy stimulus on top of the monetary and fiscal easing undertaken since last year and the $150 billion-worth of infrastructure projects announced last week. PHOTO: FILE*
BEIJING: Chinas exports grew at a slower pace than forecast in August while imports surprisingly fell, underlining the mounting challenge facing Beijings policymakers as domestic demand flags while the global economic outlook darkens.
Exports grew 2.7 percent year-on-year last month, below the 3 percent forecast in a Reuters poll, confirming President Hu Jintaos warning of the grave challenges posed by the world economy.
Data for imports was even worse, showing a fall of 2.6 percent on the year in August, compared with expectations for a 3.5 percent rise. The number will solidify market expectations for further stimulus and monetary easing to support growth as China heads towards a once-a-decade leadership change later this year.
The import surprise on the downside is very unusual. It is an alarming sign for the government and they probably saw it coming, said Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura in Hong Kong.
Weve now pretty much got the full batch of August data and its clear that the slowdown pressure is growing and that the government is feeling the need to act. I think there will be further easing in the months ahead.


Such weak data is grim news in a country where exports generate 25 percent of gross domestic product, support an estimated 200 million jobs and where analysts already expect the economy to have its weakest year of expansion since 1999.
Some economists fear the outlook is so poor that China may miss its official 7.5 percent growth target for 2012 without a fresh round of swift policy stimulus on top of the monetary and fiscal easing undertaken since last year and the $150 billion-worth of infrastructure projects announced last week. Those fears were amplified by data on Sunday showing industrial output growth hit its weakest annual pace in August in more than three years.
The problem for Beijing is that despite deep government pockets, record tax receipts, a budget in surplus in the first half of the year and monetary policy still on the tight side, even with inflation near two-year lows, there is little policymakers can do to stimulate demand beyond their borders.
Chinas biggest customers are the debt-ridden, recession-bound European Union and the still struggling United States.
Without a big boost in demand from those two economies, Beijing policymakers face an uphill battle. The focus of investors has clearly shifted though to more aggressive efforts to stimulate domestic activity to compensate for declining external demand.
They are worried that six successive quarters of slowing growth risk sliding into a seventh in the third quarter despite the fine-tuning of economic policies which began in November 2011.Two interest rate cuts, the freeing of an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan ($190 billion) for new lending by cutting required reserve ratios (RRR) at banks and a raft of tax tweaks have so far failed to halt the slide..
Instead Chinas factories are running at their slowest rate of expansion since May 2009, data on Sunday showed. Industrial output growth in August eased to 8.9 percent year on year, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS)


----------



## artie

A regime is gonna collapse in 2012.


----------



## Icecreamcart

artie said:


> A regime is gonna collapse in 2012.



I see it now.

China collapses >> Romney gets elected >> Iran gets nuked >> Chinese Civil War nuclear escalation >> EU Collapse >> Global Nuclear War >> 2012 Mayan Calendar predicted everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Icecreamcart said:


> I see it now.
> 
> China collapses >> Romney gets elected >> Iran gets nuked >> Chinese Civil War nuclear escalation >> EU Collapse >> Global Nuclear War >> 2012 Mayan Calendar predicted everything.



that guy is too pessimistic. I chart it this way:

india 3 years
japan 5 years
usa 10 years
the ultra green right wings in Taiwan, China will be purged in year 6 after their step father japan breaks down


----------



## Fanling Monk

shuttler said:


> that guy is too pessimistic. I chart it this way:
> 
> india 3 years
> japan 5 years
> usa 10 years
> the ultra green right wings in Taiwan, China will be purged in year 6 after their step father japan breaks down




He is not Chinese.


Hey artie, have you find out what oversea Chinese call their mainland brothers yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diamond_Gold

artie said:


> A regime is gonna collapse in 2012.



Ne si Tai-wan lang meh? Ne siann-lang? Mui hia kong tai-wan wei tio ke ziah-sai!


LOLOL...


----------



## chauism

Icecreamcart said:


> I see it now.
> 
> China collapses >> Romney gets elected >> Iran gets nuked >> Chinese Civil War nuclear escalation >> EU Collapse >> Global Nuclear War >> 2012 Mayan Calendar predicted everything.


One thing one of my Japanese friend told me was that The thing Japan fear the most about china actually is not a united one, but a fragmented one. If China ever break apart, then there will be at least 3 countries will be able to challenge Japan's position in Asia. One is the country consists mostly northeastern Chinese providences that are known for its heavy industries. One that consists eastern Chinese providences like Shanghai, zhejiang, jiangsu that are strong in light industries and financials, then there is the country made up my south Chinese providences like Guangdong, Guangxi. Without other poor providences to drag their feet and being smaller in population and less diversed so they are easier to manage, those countries would be able to develop much faster than it is nowRight now Japan only has to face one competitor that is China which is plagued by uneven wealth distribution between different providencs and diverse in its demography, Japan can enjoy longer time being superior.


----------



## applesauce

Audio said:


> Oh well, lots of luck in any case.
> 
> And i cited that because the CCP keeps it's bank's records tightly sealed, in other words noone knows the extent of the bad loans. And i do read more then just the China doomsayer but anyone with 1 half of a brain and some rudimentary knowledge about economy knows that the growth model is unsustainable.
> And guess what, after 30 years the unsustainability is starting to show.
> Like i said, CCP has a lot of money they can keep injecting to hide it, but that money will run out and what's worst it will contribute to the bubble.
> 200 bill.$ already went to the banks, 3 trillion left, but you still think i'm wrong and im talking out of my ***.
> 
> Ofcourse trade with Germany is good, i never denied that, but the fact that CCP officials need to urge Merkel for as swiftest as possible solution to the EU crisis speaks a lot. They know about sustainability, you dont.
> 
> Will China's 'Paper Tiger' Banks Bring On A Hard Landing - Forbes



no one has EVER said the growth model is forever sustainable, but the question isnt if we should adjust, its when.

you claim that china somehow has so much bad bank loans that the economy will collapse because of it, i disagree, china does have bad loans but no where near the amount that would collapse the economy and in fact it had been worst in the past, much worst yet the economy was still able to growth at over 10%. then you throw in some babble about how the ccp keeps in records sealed, same argument people throw out anytime people have no proof to back up what they say about china they just say oh china is communist and the government is secretive thus so and so must be true. lack of evidence is not proof of the negative. 

for the record i dont not think you talk completely out of ur 4$$ but you take it too far without substantial evident to back you up, 
some bad loans/= economic collapse

and about the banks, 
Chinese banks' profits soar amid euro crisis - CNN

now compare that with western banks
they were too large to fail before, they have actually gotten larger since 2008 and have manage to influence the government enough that many of the safety systems put in after 2008 are being repelled so they can go back to doing what they have were doing till they cause another crisis. 

that said there as certainly some problem with chinese banks but again no where near enough to cause them to fold in the way that western banks did in 2008

and for your last point

"Ofcourse trade with Germany is good, i never denied that, but the fact that CCP officials need to urge Merkel for as swiftest as possible solution to the EU crisis speaks a lot. They know about sustainability, you dont."

dont tell me what i know and dont know. of course they will ask for the quickest solution to the EU crisis, an end to that crisis is good for everyone and EU is a big market for china, asking them to quickly end the crisis is not equivalent to, nor can it be taken as evidence, that the CCP is somehow in trouble. is a slow down happenign? yes, is the economy crashing? No

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinas new reseach on optics: Waveparticle superposition*
China&#8217;s new reseach on optics: Wave




2012-09-11  The implementation of a quantum Wheelers delayed-choice experiment defies the conventional boundaries set by the complementarity principle and shows photons coherently oscillating between particle and wave behaviours in a single experimental set-up.

Since the dawn of the quantum era, physicists have armed themselves with brilliantly conceived gedanken (thought) experiments for their intellectual duels. A counterintuitive facet of the quantum laws is tested, or disputed, by considering in ones mind a minimal real-world set-up in which simple devices and operations yield the ultimate meaning of the first principles. The actual implementation of such intellectual instances is particularly exciting, as on the one hand it provides tangible evidence of the overwhelming explanatory power of quantum mechanics, and on the other it exposes the limits of the everyday terminology built on our classical intuition.

Reporting in Nature Photonics, Jian-Shun Tang and co-workers now present the experimental realization1 of the refined version of one of these fascinating mental challenges  namely Wheelers delayed-choice experiment2, following the prescriptions of a recent theoretical proposal3. In particular, Tang et al. have observed a photon being in a quantum superposition of both a particle and a wave1.

For three centuries, the concepts of particle and wave have been dichotomous. Famous is the dispute about the nature of light between Newton, who believed light had a particle nature, and Hooke and Huygens, who championed the wave hypothesis. When quantum theory was introduced, it became clear that light can behave sometimes as a particle, and other times as a wave, depending on the test performed. This waveparticle duality was somewhat solved by Bohr through his celebrated complementarity principle: mutually exclusive conditions prevent complementary features from being revealed in a single experimental set-up4. This statement was fertile ground for supporters of hidden-variable theories, who predicated that an additional unknown quantity should carry information that discriminates the photon between either a particle or a wave.

Wheeler ruled out such hypotheses by conceiving the following thought experiment. Consider a MachZehnder interferometer with beamsplitters BS1 and BS2, as depicted in Fig. 1a. A single photon enters BS1, with the two arms of the interferometer representing the two possible paths through which the photon may travel. BS2 is either present or absent, and the photon arrives at the signal detectors Da and Db. If the interferometer is complete (that is, BS2 is present), interference between the two possible paths is observed, revealing the wave nature of the initial photon. On the other hand, without BS2, the detectors reveal the path taken by the photon, and a deterministic pattern typical of a classical particle would be seen. So far, this is analogous to Youngs famous double-slit experiment. Wheeler extended this by postulating that postponing the insertion of BS2 until after the photon has entered the interferometer will not change the result. When BS2 is put in place, photons will behave as waves; otherwise they will behave as particles. The photon cannot have a predetermined nature and its character is decided upon observation  therefore no hidden variable is required. This traditional version of the experiment has been implemented in conditions of space-like event separation between the entrance of the photon in the circuit and the choice of measurement5, thereby confirming the predictions of quantum theory. a, A MachZehnder interferometer. A photon, split at a beamsplitter BS1, is eventually detected as having travelled through either both arms (displaying wave-like behaviour) or just one arm (displaying particle-like behaviour), depending respectively on whether or not the second beamsplitter BS2 is in place. If BS2 is engineered to be in a quantum superposition of being present and absent, then this experimental set-up reveals the photon to be in a quantum superposition of being both a wave and a particle2, 6. This has now been demonstrated by Tang et al.1, who exploited an ancillary photon to control the action of the Hadamard gate used to realize BS2. b, The implemented circuit schematic of Tang et al.

The experiment performed by Tang et al.1, which is based on the proposal by Ionicioiu and Terno2, 6, sheds further light on the fundamental nature of photons. The rationale behind the experiment is that complementarity is not due to set-in-stone physical principles, but rather to the limitations of our classical experience. Specifically, the researchers reveal both the particle and wave nature of single photons in a single set-up by introducing a quantum device that regulates the presence of BS2. This means there is no longer a classical operator making the delayed choice about inserting or removing the second beamsplitter, but rather an ancillary photon is employed to realize a superposition of BS2 being both present and absent. A description in terms of quantum circuits is useful for clarifying this point. In such language, a MachZehnder interferometer is written as a network containing Hadamard gates (H) and a phase shifter. The Hadamard gate performs a type of Fourier transform, and acting on a single photon will transform it into a superposition of the photon being in both horizontal and vertical polarization states.

The experiment conducted by Tang et al.1 can be viewed as a network comprising a Hadamard gate H1 (corresponding to BS1), a phase shifter placed in one of the arms, and a second Hadamard gate H2 (corresponding to BS2), acting in sequence on the initial state of the entering photon. Control over the presence of H2 can be regulated in two ways. The first  the classical technique  associates the presence of H2 with the result of measuring the polarization of an ancillary photon; the ancillary photon is considered to be a statistical mixture of both horizontal and vertical polarizations. The second way is quantum in the sense that H2 is implemented as a control-Hadamard gate, with the ancillary photon being the control qubit (Fig. 1b). Here, the superposition of horizontal and vertical polarization states of the ancillary photon determines a superposition of BS2 being both present and absent in the circuit.

In the practical implementation of this technique, beam displacers, which are used in place of beamsplitters, operate on single photons produced by InGa/GaAs quantum dots. Tang et al. compared both scenarios: the ancillary photon in the quantum superposition and in the classical mixture of two orthogonal polarizations. They then measured the probabilities associated with detecting single photons in either one of the paths and compared the results. Striking differences in the experimental data between both scenarios are in agreement with theoretical expectations. These differences are exemplified by the observation of interference between the particle and wave states, which appears only in the case of a quantum controller.

Researchers have reported an analogous effect in implementations based on nuclear magnetic resonance7,8. The demonstrated morphing between particle and wave characteristics of photons within a single experimental setting1 somehow shatters the acclaimed (although poorly understood) duality between them, and calls for a re-visitation of Bohrs classic complementarity principle9. The debate about the nature of light cannot be settled because it is simply ill-defined: the description of a photon cannot be reduced to just particle or wave6.

These feats reveal that, given the striking success of quantum mechanics, attributes such as particle and wave cannot sustain any higher epistemic meaning. Preparing a photon in a coherent superposition of particle and wave must be accepted as no more special than preparing it in a superposition of horizontal and vertical polarizations. Quantum technology may well come to take proper advantage of the wave-versus-particle character of the photon (or of an atom or molecule) as an additional degree of freedom to encode information, joining the likes of polarization, spin, momentum and so on.

In this respect, Tang et al.1 have demonstrated the first ever character qubit, or whatever you may wish to call it. More recently, in an independent realization of a quantum version of Wheelers delayed-choice experiment based on re-configurable integrated optics, researchers also verified the creation of entanglement in the character degrees of freedom between the ancillary photon and the photon entering the circuit10. Another independent implementation of a similar experiment that has appeared even more recently involves preparing the photon to be tested and the ancillary photon in a polarization-entangled state, thereby providing an alternative demonstration of the morphing between particle and wave states11.

Ultimately we may need to abandon our best hopes to reconcile everyday language with the laws of science. Forget the terms particle or wave  let there be only quantum light. Stay tuned for the next gentle blow to common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Economic Crisis in China*

Policy makers around the world have long envied China&#8217;s ability to get big things done. A huge 4 trillion-yuan ($630 billion) stimulus plan as the global economy cratered in 2008? No problem. Marshaling banks to lend trillions more? Check. Enacting sweeping regulatory changes at a moment&#8217;s notice? You bet.

Ahhh, the good old days. Now, a once-in-a-decade leadership shift is getting in the way of the stimulus-happy policies to which investors became accustomed. The nimbleness that helped China steer around the worst of the global crisis is confronting political paralysis of the kind more often seen in Japan, Europe and the U.S. The upshot is that China&#8217;s 7.6 percent growth rate may fall more in the next 12 months than anyone expects.

It&#8217;s not that Wen Jiabao doesn&#8217;t get the extent to which the supposedly unstoppable China has hit a wall. Just as in 2009, the premier is visiting key industrial cities such as Guangdong and Zhejiang. Wen is facing dour looks from manufacturers surrounded by mounting piles of unsold goods, a rare experience for the main engine of China&#8217;s economic rise.

Factory warehouses are cluttered with excess stock, store shelves are filled beyond capacity, and dealerships are choked with cars that used to speed from showroom to road. And yet Wen&#8217;s team in Beijing has been eerily silent about how it plans to revive things. That may be because the short answer is, it doesn&#8217;t.

Obvious Ways

One problem is that China has run out of obvious ways to kick-start its $7.3 trillion economy. It was easy in 2008: Pump tens of billions of dollars into a sweeping stimulus project and 10 percent growth followed. China&#8217;s success gave markets the impression that its leaders could wave some magic wand and growth would be the result.

Magic is in short supply now. Local governments are cash- strapped and awash in debts that could turn bad. The euro zone seems locked into permanent-crisis mode while the U.S. is bogged down with debt, economic stagnation and political paralysis. China proved it can live for a few years without U.S. and European customers, but not forever.

The bigger topic is politics amid this year&#8217;s leadership shift. Instead of tackling the issues of growth and economic reform, officials are punting on big decisions. As such, we are now officially living in the &#8220;G-Zero&#8221; era that Ian Bremmer, the president of Eurasia Group in New York, described in his new book 

&#8220;Every Nation for Itself.&#8221;

At one time the weaker links within the Group of Seven nations were supported by the others. Those days are gone and now that China is sputtering, the G-Zero reality is upon us and manifesting itself in disturbing ways.

Take Asia&#8217;s surge of nationalism. Political scientists have loads of theories about why China, Japan and South Korea are suddenly at loggerheads: bad blood over World War II, energy needs, designs on controlling the Asian seas, the power vacuum left as the U.S. focused on two intractable wars. One theory that deserves more attention is how these countries deflect the blame for troubles at home.

In Japan, Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda is spectacularly unpopular after raising taxes and restarting nuclear reactors that were shuttered following last year&#8217;s earthquake. Playing up territorial disputes allows him to change the subject and throw a bone to Japan&#8217;s influential right-wingers. In Seoul, President Lee Myung Bak has been embarrassed by corruption charges against his family. Fanning popular anger about South Korea&#8217;s status in Asia has shifted the national dialog.

The same strategy prevails in China. Unwelcome headlines focus on the widening gap between rich and poor, the Bo Xilai scandal, and charges that China fudges economic and pollution statistics. Turning the public&#8217;s attention to China&#8217;s former colonizers has been a political winner.

Asia&#8217;s Loss

The loser in all this is economic cooperation in Asia. (MXAP) Also on the losing side is vital economic change in China. Over the last decade, Wen and President Hu Jintao produced rapid expansion, but few of the structural reforms China needs for balanced growth in the decades ahead. State-owned enterprises and banks are more dominant than ever, producing huge misallocations of resources and priorities. Meanwhile, no effort has been made to build a market that promotes domestic consumption.

Rather than retool the economy, China is content to rely on the old fast-growth, export-driven model. The trouble is, the Wen-Hu era lulled markets into counting on the constant injections of stimulus spending that gave China a unique, yet unsustainable, foundation. If China isn&#8217;t a gigantic bubble economy, it&#8217;s one made up of many smaller bubbles -- property, stocks, exports. These are the result of spending-induced growth and imbalances that might breed trouble down the road, including inflation and a bad-loan crisis.

Traders looking for another dose of stimulus are expressing their disappointment that none seems forthcoming. The Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP) is down 13 percent so far this quarter. Those declines may accelerate as China&#8217;s leadership transition distracts lame-duck officials from giving markets their fix. The same goes for a world economy more devoid of growth engines than ever.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*China gets worst ranking in-global poll since 2010*


Global investors are losing faith in China, giving the country&#8217;s markets their worst rating in more than two years in the latest Bloomberg poll.

About a quarter of those surveyed say they expect Chinese markets to be among the worst performers over the next year. That&#8217;s the highest negative reading that the country has received in the quarterly Bloomberg Global Poll since January 2010 and was second only to the 45 percent rating that the European Union received in the Sept. 4 survey.

China &#8220;will suffer disproportionately from a global slowdown in growth,&#8221; said Benjamin Dunn, a poll participant and chief operating officer in Crested Butte, 
Colorado, for portfolio management company Alpha Theory, in an e-mail. It &#8220;will be unable to prevent a hard landing&#8221; of its economy.

The U.S. again came out on top in the poll of 847 investors, analysts and traders who are Bloomberg subscribers: 46 percent say its markets will be among those offering the best returns over the next year, the same as in the previous survey in May. Close to three-quarters expect the Federal Reserve to act next week to support the economy, either by extending its pledge of low interest rates, buying bonds, or by doing both.

Commodities in general and gold in particular gained favor with investors in the poll. Eighteen percent of those surveyed expect commodities to offer the highest returns over the next year. That&#8217;s up from 13 percent in May and was second only to stocks, which won the backing of a third of investors. Gold came in third, with 16 percent, up from 11 percent in May.
 
Commodity Prices

&#8220;Monetary easing by global central banks will push commodity prices higher,&#8221; Anuraj Benara, a poll respondent and senior manager of institutional equity sales for SMC Global Securities in Mumbai, India, said in an e-mail.

Some investors also are turning bullish on crisis-racked Europe, though a greater percentage remains bearish. More than one in five picked EU markets as among those that will offer the best returns over the next year. That&#8217;s the highest reading for the region since the poll began in 2009 and was second only to the U.S. in the latest survey, which was taken before the European Central Bank decided yesterday on an unlimited bond- purchase program. Brazil was third and China fourth in the poll.

China was a favorite of global investors in the wake of 2008-09 financial crisis, as stepped-up government spending and interest rate cuts powered the economy to a year-over-year growth rate of 11.9 percent in the first quarter of 2010.

Enthusiasm Waned

Investor enthusiasm for the country has since waned as growth has slackened, first in reaction to government efforts to contain inflation and puncture a property price bubble, and more recently due to a slowdown in Europe. Gross domestic product rose 7.6 percent last quarter from a year earlier, the slowest pace in three years.

More than three of five poll respondents described the Chinese economy as deteriorating, up from less than one in three in May. One-third rated the risk of a hard landing as high, up from 23 percent in May. Another 44 percent saw it as a &#8220;medium threat.&#8221;

Outgoing Communist Party chief Hu Jintao has held back on steps to spur the slowing economy, raising the risk that the country will miss its 7.5 percent growth target for this year.

&#8220;The changing of the political guard in China has slowed the government&#8217;s stimulus response,&#8221; Kim Caughey Forrest, senior equity analyst for Fort Pitt Capital Group in Pittsburgh, who took part in the poll, said in an e-mail. &#8220;It&#8217;s pretty clear that current leadership is not going to start new programs, so the lag 
time is even longer on any stimulus.&#8221;

Standing Suffered

Hu&#8217;s standing with investors has suffered ahead of the leadership change later this year. Two in five voiced pessimism about the impact of his policies on the investment climate in the country. That&#8217;s up from less than one in three in May and is the highest negative reading since the poll began asking that question two years ago.

&#8220;The political environment in China is more favorable to hiding real problems&#8221; such as the growing level of non- performing bank loans, said Kevin Guezo, who oversees foreign exchange and interest rate derivative sales at Credit Mutuel Arkea, a French cooperative bank in Lyon, France. Guezo took part in the poll and shared his views in an e-mail.

Investors also have turned more pessimistic about the global economy. About half described it as deteriorating, compared with 37 percent who said that in the last poll. Those in the U.S. were the most downbeat.

Investor Assessments

The poll also reflects an erosion in investor assessments of the U.S. economy, with 22 percent saying the economy is deteriorating, compared with 18 percent who said that in May.

Federal Reserve Chairman Ben S. Bernanke is expected to take further steps to promote growth at the central bank&#8217;s meeting on Sept. 12-13, according to the poll. More than one in three of those surveyed look for another round of quantitative easing, or bond buying, from the central bank.

Bernanke has made &#8220;it patently clear that the Fed will take any action it feels it needs to to try and address its mandate -- full employment and stable prices,&#8221; Forrest said. &#8220;Given the economy has probably slowed, from all the signs we observe in government and company data, we think he&#8221; will go ahead with QE.

The Fed, which cut its target for the federal funds rate to zero to 0.25 percent in December 2008, has said it expects to keep the overnight interbank lending rate &#8220;exceptionally low&#8221; at least through late 2014. A majority of investors polled do not see the Fed raising rates before 2015, with 16 percent saying an increase won&#8217;t come until 2016 or later.

Housing Market

The low rates have helped the housing market. The S&P/Case- Shiller index of home prices in 20 cities climbed in June from a year earlier, the first gain since September 2010, according to a report from the group last month.

Forty-six percent of investors surveyed expect U.S. house prices to increase further in the next six months. Only 14 percent see them falling.
Investor enthusiasm for stocks ebbed in the latest survey. Thirty-seven percent say they plan to increase their holdings of equities in the next six months, down from 40 percent in May and the lowest since that question was first asked in 2010.

The increased caution is most evident when it comes to Asian markets. One third forecast that the MSCI Asia Pacific Index will be higher six months from now -- the least bullish reading in almost two years. The stock gauge rose 0.1 percent yesterday to 115.94 after falling on Wednesday to its lowest level since July 27.

Gold Attractive

An increasing number of investors are attracted to gold, according to the poll. A majority expect gold prices to be higher in six months&#8217; time, while about one in three intends to increase their holdings of the yellow metal.

Gold prices rose to the highest since March yesterday after the ECB&#8217;s bond-purchase decision. Futures for December delivery gained 0.7 percent to settle at $1,705.60 an ounce at 1:45 p.m. on the Comex in New York.

Oil is also gaining favor among investors, according to the poll. One in five plan to increase their exposure to oil in their portfolios over the next six months, up from 14 percent in May.

More than two in five see prices rising over that time frame, roughly double the amount who project them falling. Crude oil for October delivery advanced 17 cents to settle at $95.53 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange yesterday.

Twenty percent rate the risk of a Middle East war as high, up from 15 percent in May.

As has been the case since October 2009, bonds were picked as the asset class projected to have the worst returns over the next year.

The Bloomberg Global Poll was conducted by Selzer & Co., a Des Moines, Iowa-based firm. The poll has a margin of error of plus or minus 3.4 percentage points.


----------



## illusion8

BEIJING -- China's imports shrank unexpectedly in August in a sign its economic slump is worsening, and the Chinese president warned growth could slow further, prompting expectations of possible new stimulus spending.

Imports declined 2.6% from a year earlier, below analysts' expectations of growth in low single digits, data showed Monday.

That came on top of August's decline in factory output to a three-year low and other signs growth is still decelerating despite repeated stimulus efforts.

The weakness in China's demand for imports is bad news for exporters in southeast Asia, Australia, Brazil and elsewhere that are counting on its appetite for oil, iron ore, industrial components and other goods to offset anemic Western markets.

Analysts expect Chinese growth that fell to a three-year low of 7.6% in the latest quarter to rebound late this year or in early 2013.

But they say it likely will be too weak to drive a global recovery without improvement in the U.S., which is struggling with a sluggish recovery, and debt-hampered Europe.

President Hu Jintao cited slack exports and unbalanced domestic growth as challenges for a Chinese recovery.

"Pressure for economic growth to slow is obvious," Hu said at the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation meeting in Vladivostok, Russia, according to a text released by the Chinese government.

Hu's speech Sunday gave no growth forecast or details of possible new stimulus but promised to continue a "proactive fiscal policy," or government spending to pump up the economy.

Beijing has cut interest rates twice since early June and is pumping money into the economy through higher spending on building subways and other public works.

Still, activity has weakened steadily, spurring some analysts to cut growth forecasts and push back the timing of a possible recovery.

"The comments made by President Hu yesterday made it clear that there will be more funding support for infrastructure investments," said Goldman Sachs economists Yu Song and Yin Zhang in a report.

The slowdown hit at a politically sensitive time for the ruling Communist Party, which is trying to enforce calm as it prepares to hand power to Hu's successor and other younger leaders in a once-a-decade transition.

Chinese imports shrink, sign of economic woes | Nation/world Business | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Insight: China's steel traders expose banks' bad debts Of Over 400billion*

(Reuters) - China's banks are coming after the country's steel traders, hauling executives into court to chase down loans that some traders said they didn't initially need and can't now repay.

The heavy push to recover the loans is another sign of strain on China's financial system at a time when the country's leaders are contemplating another round of stimulus to boost the economy, and when banks are worried about bad debts piling up.

The battle between the banks and steel traders also exposes flaws in the 4 trillion ($629 billion) stimulus round in 2008, and offers a warning to those calling for pumping more money into the system. At that time, Chinese banks threw money at the steel trade - a crucial cog in supplying the country's massive construction and infrastructure growth.

But those steel loans, after offering a quick fix, became excessive, poorly managed, or a combination of the two. Government officials insisted more money was needed to prop up the industry. Steel executives said the money flow was too heavy, and they had to put the money to work in real estate and the stock market.

"After the financial crisis, when the government released its stimulus, banks begged us to borrow money we didn't need," Li Huanhan, the owner of Shanghai Shunze Steel Trading, told a judge at a recent hearing. "We had nothing to do with the money, so we turned to other investments, like real estate."

PLUSH APARTMENTS

While some loans did go towards equipment and expansion, executives admit money was also used for pet property projects, plush apartments and stock market bets.

By the end of last year, China's steel industry had a total debt burden of $400 billion - around the size of South Africa's economy. Some of China's leading mills alone owe 200-300 billion yuan ($32-$47 billion), according to the China Iron and Steel Association.

The aggressive tack by China's lenders, many of which are state-controlled, comes as pressure builds inside a stretched financial system. Results at China's big banks show profit growth is at its weakest since the global financial crisis, while bad loans rose for a third straight quarter to 456.5 billion yuan ($71.8 billion) by June, the China Banking Regulatory Commission said this month.

Steel traders are unlikely to be helping the bad loan issue, with Shanghai steel futures having almost halved from their 2009 highs to below 3,400 yuan ($540) a metric ton (1.1023 ton).

As the steel market turned - a victim of crippling over-capacity, heavy debt and sliding prices - alarm bells sounded among banks and regulators about the risk of lending to the industry. In June, after months of cajoling, banks were ordered to clamp down on new lending to steel traders.

Steel industry executives complain the banks went overboard.

"Banks should consider the greater good and not just focus on protecting their own interests," said Xiao Zhicheng, head of the Zhouning Chamber of Commerce that overlooks Shanghai's steel trading industry's interests. "Instead of pumping in more blood to save the patient, it's choosing to draw more blood."

TAKEN TO COURT

In one Shanghai courtroom, steel trading firm boss Li tries to fend off a fed-up lender. China Minsheng Bank, the country's eighth-biggest lender, is trying to recover 3 million yuan ($472,100) of loans it made to the trading firm.

When the bank recalled the loan in June, Li tried to sell two Shanghai apartments she had used as collateral. In a flat property market, she came up empty-handed.

Her plea for more time to repay is one of more than 20 court cases Chinese banks have taken against steel traders. The targets tend to be mainly smaller trading firms with fewer than 50 employees, as the larger state-backed steel firms have more cash reserves.

These traders are mainly based in and around Shanghai, a tight-knit community drawn from Zhouning in the southern province of Fujian. At its peak in 2009, some 12,000 steel trading companies were scattered across the city, accounting for close to 3 percent of Shanghai's GDP, according to the local business chamber.

By some estimates, the number of steel traders has fallen by half, as steel prices crumpled in the third quarter of 2011.

"The court cases you see are usually when things get desperate," said a loans official at a Shanghai branch of Bank of Communications, who asked not to be named because of the sensitivity of the subject. "We've had people go missing. Some have fled overseas, while others just take on a new identity and move somewhere else."

The owner of one of China's biggest steel trading firms, Yizhou Group, skipped the country with his wife and children after piling up about 1 billion yuan ($157 million) in loans to banks including Bank of Communications, the official said.

Calls to Yizhou were not answered.

In the Shanghai courtroom, lawyers for Minsheng Bank told Li after the hearing that banks were desperate to recall loans as they had heard of some borrowers going missing with tens of millions of yuan still owed.

"One trader fled to Australia after borrowing 23 million yuan, while others used their property as collateral to several banks at the same time " Li said, recounting what she'd heard from a lawyer. "So banks are very cautious and taking immediate action against borrowers if they don't repay."

Another steel trader said banks promised fresh loans once existing loans had been repaid, but then withdrew credit lines.

"Some banks lied to us that they will give out new loans immediately after we repay the old ones, but they never really did. They just shut down the credit lines after they got the money back," said a Fujian trader surnamed Xiao from a small Shanghai trading firm with just eight employees.

Some traders resorted to finding private lending at a much higher cost so they could pay back bank loans, in the hope of getting new loans from the banks - leaving them mired in expensive debt when the banks pulled the plug.

"The banks have taken a tougher stance this year and not only required company assets to be used as collateral but also required the borrowers to use their own property as collateral," said Xiao.

HIGH RISK, HIGH RATES

For the banks, lending to steel traders was highly profitable while it lasted.

China Minsheng charged interest rates of up to 24 percent a year to small- and medium-sized trading firms, according to some in the industry - four times the government-set lending rate.

Bankers say the higher rates they charge are a direct response to the higher risk profile the steel traders carry, and not a single Minsheng loan to steel traders can be called a non-performing loan under China's four-tier classification system, said Shi Jie, assistant to Minsheng Bank's president.

"The steel trading sector is a particularly high-risk sector," Shi said. "We've been very carefully controlling our risks there, and working with borrowers to come to a reasonable agreement if there are problems."

In China, a loan is only classified as non-performing if it is overdue for more than 90 days and the borrower has missed interest payments. Otherwise, troubled loans can be classified under a different category known as "special mention" loans, or they can be called "overdue".

Domestic steel prices rose by 25 percent in April-September 2009 before prices slumped. While the industry rode the price spike, bank loans offered a route to investing outside the industry.

The most common loan method was through a letter of credit, where banks paid for a trader's purchase and then gave the trader 3-12 months to repay. That allowed traders a window where they could sell the goods and use the proceeds to invest.

Executives say they couldn't refuse the money coming in, and the cash did sometimes go into real estate or even 'shadow banking', where they would take the loan and lend it to another party at a higher rate.

FLIGHT, SUICIDES

Bank of China said loans to industries at risk of overcapcity, such as steel and shipbuilding, made up less than 4 percent of its total loans and had a bad debt ratio lower than its overall loan book.

"We're looking to cut our exposure to industries at risk of overcapacity," the bank's president Li Lihui said. "Internally, we are raising our own risk control measures and working with clients to cut our risk exposure."

Shanghai Gangmin Metals, which borrowed from banks including China Construction Bank, said most of the money was used to pay for steel supplies, though it did have other investments.

"Money obviously needs to be put to work ... you can't let it sit in a bank account," said the company's general manager Su Cheng. "Ultimately, we think we'll be able to reach a reasonable agreement with the banks. We just need more time."

Many of Su's peers aren't so confident.

Reports of steel traders fleeing China are becoming more widespread, as are local media articles of indebted executives committing suicide.

Ratings agency Fitch said last week that China's steel sector continued to suffer from oversupply and weak prices could persist through the first quarter of 2013. China's biggest steelmaker Baoshan Iron and Steel has predicted a "most difficult" third-quarter.

"There's good reason for the banks' lack of confidence in steel traders," said Arthur Kwong, head of Asia Pacific Equities at BNP Paribas Investment Partners in Hong Kong, which has total assets under management of $640 billion globally. "When you have an industry where people run away after falling behind on their loans, that doesn't inspire a lot of people."

(Reporting by Ruby Lian in SHANGHAI and Kelvin Soh in HONG KONG; Editing by Michael Flaherty and Ian Geoghegan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Mainland faces rising pile of bad loans*

BEIJING -- Chinese banks are seeing a rising pile of bad loans, the latest scare from the world's No. 2 economy, which is reeling from a shrinking manufacturing sector, collapsing exports and sliding corporate profits. 

Smaller commercial banks are starting to report spikes of as much as 82 percent in their overdue loans in the first six months of this year, as cash-strapped companies delay repayments.

Last week, seven out of the 16 listed big banks said their nonperforming loans' ratios had risen in the same period.

&#8220;Experience has taught us that a bad loan crisis usually comes three years after a period of abnormal credit surge,&#8221; Wei Guoxiong, head of chief risk management at ICBC, one of China's big four banks, said yesterday. He was referring to increased lending in response to the global financial crisis in 2009. &#8220;There will be a notable rise in bad loans in the banking sector this year.&#8221;

The bad loans signal the trouble that lurks beneath what appeared to be otherwise benign first-half results of Chinese lenders, which the central government is relying on to extend credit needed to kick-start new stimulus projects and private investment.

But Beijing looks increasingly constrained in how it can ease policy to fight the worst slowdown in three years.

It cannot aggressively boost growth as it needs to avoid the asset bubbles and over-capacity problems spawned by the lending spree during the 2009 crisis.

The effects of that credit binge are now overshadowing the state-owned giants as they grapple with political pressure to lend more, even at higher risk.

State media like Xinhua have sought to calm concerns by reporting that the ratio of nonperforming loans to total loans for banking sector in the first half of this year is largely below 1 percent, low by international standards.

But the deepening slowdown in the manufacturing sector may mean that more overdue loans and defaults will surface in the next few months.

&#8220;The deterioration trend is just beginning,&#8221; warned Hu Bin, senior analyst at international ratings agency Moody's.

The quality of banks' loan assets is worsening amid slowing domestic and overseas demand that have affected the manufacturing sector, small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) and exporters in coastal areas. And &#8220;we also see persistent credit tightening in the real estate sector and a slowdown of land-sale revenue for local governments as factors that will further erode banks' asset quality.&#8221;

Indeed, local governments are seen as a risk area. While they are expected to finance the bulk of new investment projects to boost growth, they are struggling with debt from the previous round of stimulus.

Local governments' financing vehicles owe China's big four state banks outstanding debts of 2.6 trillion yuan (S$511 billion) at the end of June, the official Economic Information Daily said yesterday. This is a jump of 500 billion yuan from last year end.

Meanwhile, banks with exposure to SMEs in entrepreneurial hubs like Wenzhou, a city in eastern China, face growing risks.

More than 10 percent of members of the Wenzhou SME association have gone belly-up, while another 20 percent are struggling, according to association chairman Zhou Dewen. 
Subscribe to The China Post and save 25%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Weak China trade data raises Beijing spending stakes*

BEIJING: Weak Chinese trade data on Monday underlined the likelihood of more Beijing-backed spending to deal with the damage done to the domestic economy by firms cutting production, inventories and imports in the face of anaemic global demand.

Imports fell 2.6 percent on the year in August, confounding expectations of a 3.5 percent rise. Exports grew 2.7 percent, below forecasts for a 3 percent rise in a Reuters poll.

Such weak data is grim news in a country where exports generate 25 percent of gross domestic product, support an estimated 200 million jobs and where analysts already expect the economy to have its weakest year of expansion since 1999.

&#8220;The import surprise on the downside is very unusual. It is an alarming sign for the government and they probably saw it coming,&#8221; Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura in Hong Kong, told Reuters.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve now pretty much got the full batch of August data and it&#8217;s clear that the slowdown pressure is growing and that the government is feeling the need to act. I think there will be further easing in the months ahead.&#8221;

Some economists fear the outlook is so poor that China may miss its official 7.5 percent growth target for 2012 without a fresh round of swift policy stimulus on top of the monetary and fiscal easing undertaken since last year and the $150 billion-worth of infrastructure projects announced last week.

The numbers - despite a bounce in the trade surplus in August to $26.7 billion - will solidify market expectations for further stimulus and monetary easing to support growth as China heads towards a once-a-decade leadership change later this year. The trade data was some of the worst since the depths of the global financial crisis and underline President Hu Jintao&#8217;s weekend warning to leaders of Asia-Pacific economies of the &#8220;grave challenges&#8221; facing global growth.

Analysts said it was unusual for Hu to make such remarks about the economy at an international gathering and could signal a new level of concern emerging in China that is potentially a worry for the wider Asia region.

&#8220;The rest of Asia had been hoping China would come up with some sort of support, stimulus, in terms of consumption but this is not happening,&#8221; said Daiwa economist Kevin Lai.

Jobs key to stimulus: China&#8217;s last officially declared stimulus package was the 4 trillion yuan ($635 billion) spending plan unveiled in 2008, when global trade ground to a halt and at least 20 million Chinese workers lost their jobs in a matter of months as financial turmoil swept around the world.

Job losses on that scale have so far been avoided, but it remains a major risk factor for Beijing ahead of a transition of power at the top of the Communist Party that is supposed to take place against a backdrop of prosperity and social stability.

That is one key reason why analysts and investors believe the government will act decisively if data deteriorates further, but the inflationary and speculative overhang caused by the last stimulus effort are what has so far held further moves in check.

&#8220;August numbers suggest some weakness in the domestic economy, which will spur further expectations for stimulus and monetary easing. I continue to see one more benchmark lending rate cut by the end of the year,&#8221; said Connie Tse, economist at Forecast in Singapore.

Fears of the downside risks to growth though may be winning out after data on Sunday showed industrial output growth hit its weakest annual pace in August in more than three years.

Even where there was a rise in imports, analysts said it reflected grim domestic conditions - so while iron ore imports rose 7.9 percent in August from July to a three-month high, it was because buyers had turned to the international market as a collapse in prices had forced domestic producers to slash output.

China&#8217;s August copper imports fell 2.9 percent from the previous month, preliminary customs data showed on Monday, reversing July&#8217;s uptrend as the economic slowdown in the world&#8217;s top consumer of the metal cut demand.

Crude oil imports in August fell 12.5 percent from a year earlier to the lowest daily rate since October 2010.

External demand vital: The problem for Beijing is that despite deep government pockets, record tax receipts, a budget in surplus in the first half of the year and monetary policy still on the tight side, even with inflation near two-year lows, there is little policymakers can do to stimulate demand beyond their borders.

China&#8217;s biggest customers are the debt-ridden, recession-bound European Union and the still struggling United States.

Without a big boost in demand from those two economies, Beijing policymakers face an uphill battle.

The focus of investors has clearly shifted though to more aggressive efforts to stimulate domestic activity to compensate for declining external demand.

They are worried that six successive quarters of slowing growth risk sliding into a seventh in the third quarter despite the &#8220;fine-tuning&#8221; of economic policies that began in November 2011.

Two interest rate cuts, the freeing of an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan ($190 billion) for new lending by cutting required reserve ratios (RRR) at banks and a raft of tax tweaks have so far failed to halt the slide.

Instead China&#8217;s factories are running at their slowest rate of expansion since May 2009, data on Sunday showed. Industrial output growth in August eased to 8.9 percent year-on-year, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Sunday.

Surveys of purchasing managers in the manufacturing sector earlier this month showed concerns growing about new business, suggesting that factories would run inventories down further before they begin to turn production up again. reuters


----------



## Audio

applesauce said:


> no one has EVER said the growth model is forever sustainable, but the question isnt if we should adjust, its when.
> 
> you claim that china somehow has so much bad bank loans that the economy will collapse because of it, i disagree, china does have bad loans but no where near the amount that would collapse the economy and in fact it had been worst in the past, much worst yet the economy was still able to growth at over 10%. then you throw in some babble about how the ccp keeps in records sealed, same argument people throw out anytime people have no proof to back up what they say about china they just say oh china is communist and the government is secretive thus so and so must be true. lack of evidence is not proof of the negative.
> 
> for the record i dont not think you talk completely out of ur 4$$ but you take it too far without substantial evident to back you up,
> some bad loans/= economic collapse
> 
> and about the banks,
> Chinese banks' profits soar amid euro crisis - CNN
> 
> now compare that with western banks
> they were too large to fail before, they have actually gotten larger since 2008 and have manage to influence the government enough that many of the safety systems put in after 2008 are being repelled so they can go back to doing what they have were doing till they cause another crisis.
> 
> that said there as certainly some problem with chinese banks but again no where near enough to cause them to fold in the way that western banks did in 2008
> 
> and for your last point
> 
> "Ofcourse trade with Germany is good, i never denied that, but the fact that CCP officials need to urge Merkel for as swiftest as possible solution to the EU crisis speaks a lot. They know about sustainability, you dont."
> 
> dont tell me what i know and dont know. of course they will ask for the quickest solution to the EU crisis, an end to that crisis is good for everyone and EU is a big market for china, asking them to quickly end the crisis is not equivalent to, nor can it be taken as evidence, that the CCP is somehow in trouble. is a slow down happenign? yes, is the economy crashing? No



To sum this up:

i never said it would crash or? That was purely your conclusion from my posts, however im quite sure the double digit growth is gone forever. That's what i meant with next year etc....
believe me, i have no special wish for China to fail, it's not in my nature to see people suffer, im just not too fond of boasting and i try to put it in perspective for you guys so you dont get all high with those 50 year predictions. That's all.

ps: if you think records in China are transparent, well, i have some beach front property to sell to you in the Himalayas.
And no, it was never worse in the past. For any of us.


----------



## shuttler

> Jobs key to stimulus: China&#8217;s last officially declared stimulus package was the *4 trillion yuan ($635 billion) *spending plan unveiled in 2008, when global trade ground to a halt and at least 20 million Chinese workers lost their jobs in a matter of months as financial turmoil swept around the world.



we still have this much muscle to wrestle against the global downturn! where is the loudest BRICS bragger?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Audio said:


> To sum this up:
> 
> i never said it would crash or? That was purely your conclusion from my posts, however im quite sure the double digit growth is gone forever. That's what i meant with next year etc....
> believe me, i have no special wish for China to fail, it's not in my nature to see people suffer, im just not too fond of boasting and i try to put it in perspective for you guys so you dont get all high with those 50 year predictions. That's all.
> 
> ps: if you think records in China are transparent, well, i have some beach front property to sell to you in the Himalayas.
> And no, it was never worse in the past. For any of us.



u didnt? well forgive me for coming to that conclusion when u posts things like this:

"It's coming, get ready. I see People's bank doing the same mess as was done here and in the US."

"People are buying houses and cars on credit, they loose their job because of xyz reason, bank gets left with nothing. That bank got the money from the central gov, which is pumping the banks like the West does."

"after 30 years the unsustainability is starting to show.
Like i said, CCP has a lot of money they can keep injecting to hide it, but that money will run out and what's worst it will contribute to the bubble."

and i had already agreed that a slow down is happening and the growth model cannot last forever and has to change at some point, however was i disagreed on was how bad the current situation is, i am argueing that the PRC has plenty of rom to maneuver still and can certainly avoid a crash.

and if you dont think things were worst at certain times in the past then you are truly ignorant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## james5

China is take the place of superpower in Asia.its growth very fast in the present time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Closure of the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge*
Closure of the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge | China's Great Science and Technology







2012-09-16 &#8212; On Sep. 16th, Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, the the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge, is finished its closure of main span steel girder. The completion of Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge will realize &#8220;seamless connection&#8221; of from the full range of road and railway transportation between Huanggang City and Wuhan. Huanggang Bridge is the 6th railway-highway bridge above Yangtze River.

At 10:16, a 70-ton rotary dedicated girder machine accurately lift a steel beam rods to the main bridge final closure, ahead of the construction workers waiting immediately stepped forward, adjust, move, and will soon be a rod pieces fixed on the final closure.

China bridge construction of one of the main the MBEC bear Bridge construction tasks, already five in the Yangtze River railway bridge by it. According to Liu Jiewen, the person in charge of the project department, in order to ensure that the main span steel girder precise closure, researchers for the first time use modern image recognition measurement techniques used in the bridge closure precise measuring.

Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge has length of 4008 meters, is designed for the double-deck, lower for two-way high-speed railway, the upper is four-lane highway. The main bridge&#8217;s structure is the twin towers steel truss cable-stayed bridge with double cable planes. Its main span is 567 meters and is the largest one of same type bridge which ever built and is being built.

23 billion is invested in Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, which started in February 2010, is the trinity control project of Wuhan-Huanggang highway, railway and intercity rail. Bridge is to open traffic by the end of 2013, when the transportation time from Wuhan to Huanggang is shorten to just 28 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Closure of the worlds largest span railway-highway bridge*
Closure of the worlds largest span railway-highway bridge | China's Great Science and Technology










2012-09-16  On Sep. 16th, Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, the the worlds largest span railway-highway bridge, is finished its closure of main span steel girder. The completion of Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge will realize seamless connection of from the full range of road and railway transportation between Huanggang City and Wuhan. Huanggang Bridge is the 6th railway-highway bridge above Yangtze River.

At 10:16, a 70-ton rotary dedicated girder machine accurately lift a steel beam rods to the main bridge final closure, ahead of the construction workers waiting immediately stepped forward, adjust, move, and will soon be a rod pieces fixed on the final closure.

China bridge construction of one of the main the MBEC bear Bridge construction tasks, already five in the Yangtze River railway bridge by it. According to Liu Jiewen, the person in charge of the project department, in order to ensure that the main span steel girder precise closure, researchers for the first time use modern image recognition measurement techniques used in the bridge closure precise measuring.

Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge has length of 4008 meters, is designed for the double-deck, lower for two-way high-speed railway, the upper is four-lane highway. The main bridges structure is the twin towers steel truss cable-stayed bridge with double cable planes. Its main span is 567 meters and is the largest one of same type bridge which ever built and is being built.

23 billion is invested in Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, which started in February 2010, is the trinity control project of Wuhan-Huanggang highway, railway and intercity rail. Bridge is to open traffic by the end of 2013, when the transportation time from Wuhan to Huanggang is shorten to just 28 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

applesauce said:


> and i had already agreed that a slow down is happening and the growth model cannot last forever and has to change at some point, however was i disagreed on was how bad the current situation is, i am argueing that the PRC has plenty of rom to maneuver still and can certainly avoid a crash.
> 
> and if you dont think things were worst at certain times in the past then you are truly ignorant





> *Exclusive: Ghost warehouse stocks haunt China's steel sector*
> 
> (Reuters) - Chinese banks and companies looking to seize steel pledged as collateral by firms that have defaulted on loans are making an uncomfortable discovery: the metal was never in the warehouses in the first place.
> 
> China's demand has faltered with the slowing economy, pushing steel prices to a three-year low and making it tough for mills and traders to keep up with payments on the $400 billion of debt they racked up during years of double-digit growth.
> 
> As defaults have risen in the world's largest steel consumer, lenders have found that warehouse receipts for metal pledged as collateral do not always lead them to stacks of stored metal. Chinese authorities are investigating a number of cases in which steel documented in receipts was either not there, belonged to another company or had been pledged as collateral to multiple lenders, industry sources said.
> 
> Ghost inventories are exacerbating the wider ailments of the sector in China, which produces around 45 percent of the world's steel and has over 200 million metric tons (220.5 million tons) of excess production capacity. Steel is another drag on a financial system struggling with bad loans from the property sector and local governments.
> 
> "What we have seen so far is just the tip of the iceberg," said a trader from a steel firm in Shanghai who declined to be identified as he was not authorized to speak to the media. "The situation will get worse as poor demand, slumping prices and tight credit from banks create a domino effect on the industry."



Stuff like this buddy, article continued at Exclusive: Ghost warehouse stocks haunt China's steel sector | Reuters

btw, how were things worst in he past? True, standards were lower, if thats what you mean, but you collectively also lived within your means, which means no credits which cannot be paid back, now there are credits that cannot be paid back....
you see that line in the above article that says "tight credit"? Wanna know why it's tight? I think you are eloquent enough to find out for yourself, that is if nationalistic tendencies dont cloud your judgement.


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> Stuff like this buddy, article continued at Exclusive: Ghost warehouse stocks haunt China's steel sector | Reuters



you better worry about the ghosts along the banks of indian rivers!

Once the RMB 4 trillion stimulus plan starts to roll, we will be rocking again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> you better worry about the ghosts along the banks of indian rivers!
> 
> Once the RMB 4 trillion stimulus plan starts to roll, we will be rocking again!



Because that worked so well everywhere else.....

ps: you still think im Indian?


----------



## karan.1970

China's external debt touches $785 billion - The Economic Times


BEIJING: China's outstanding external debt rose by USD 34 billion the second quarter to reach USD 785.17 billion by the end of June this year, the country's foreign exchange regulator said Monday. 

The amount excludes outstanding external debt of the Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions ,the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) said in a statement on its website. 

Of the total outstanding external debt, registered external debt reached USD 495.07 billion while the balance of trade credit between enterprises amounted to USD 290.1 billion, it said. 

Most of the debt owed to foreign creditors resulted from short-term borrowing, as outstanding external debt with a term of one year or less amounted to USD 588.22 billion or 75 percent of the total, up from 74. 2 percent at the end of March, according to SAFE. 

Long- and medium-term external debt outstanding amounted to USD 196.95 billion. 

China's debt is rising in the back of drop of slowing down of its economy and its plans to implement over USD 150 billion stimulus to undertake various infrastructure projects. 

*A recent report said China's corporate debt ratio, currently world's highest has reached "dangerous levels". 
*
Experts have warned that any stimulus measures to boost domestic demand to compensate falling exports could add heavy strain on corporate firms. 

China's corporate debt-to-GDP ratio stood at 107 percent in 2011, the highest in the world, Li Yang, vice-president of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, a top government think tank said. 
*
Data from the China Banking Regulatory Commission show China's banking system had 55 trillion yuan (USD 8.63 trillion) in outstanding loans by the end of 2011, according to a recent write up in state run China Daily.*


SITUATION 6 MONTHS BACK

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...rnal-debt-soars-27-year-high-695-billion.html

China added 90 billion dollars debt in last 6 months

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ANPP

wowww chines debt is really high..
What is INDIAN debt............any estimation?


----------



## IndoUS

@Karan, you only tell the truth and nothing more right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Latest credit ratings (per wiki)

Fitch:
China A+ stable
india BBB- negative

S & P
China AA- stable
india BBB- negative

If you are the banker, which country will you lend your money to? what interest rate will you give to india for bridging their finance?

ps I dont have time to look into other favourable financial data over pathetic india! can someone help?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Note:

all these agencies are americans - they are india's accidental ally!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

I wonder how much $$$ in $785 billion was robbed by Mr. Xi's family and his tycoons ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chitti

those guys are are going to smashed with a pan on their faces the rate at which they are borrowing.
another 150B for jump starting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

$785 billion is merely over 10% of China's $7 trillion plus economy. China also holds a foreign currency reserve or more than $3 trillion, so the number is practically means nothing. 

It looks huge for a lot of countries but China is a large and cash rich country and just view it as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhisma

NiceGuy said:


> I wonder how much $$$ in $785 billion was robbed by Mr. Xi's family and his tycoons ??


You know they can't comment about it, Internet restrictions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*China&#8217;s external debt totalled a whopping $695 billion last year, highest in 27 years, adding to concerns that it might undermine the country&#8217;s fiscal position at a time when its economy has slowed down due to declining exports.

The external debt rose by $146 billion, or nearly 27 per cent from 2010, data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange said.*

The proportion of short-term external debt to the total also climbed to a record high of 72 per cent as of December 31, against 68 per cent in 2010 and 60 per cent in 2009, data said. But the year-on-year increase in short-term debt moderated.

As of 2011 end, outstanding short-term debt stood at $500.9 billion, up 33 per cent.
*
The jump in foreign debt shows that China, which lends more than it borrows, is borrowing more from overseas to hedge against the devaluation of its foreign exchange reserves, analysts said.

Meanwhile, enterprises on the Chinese mainland have resorted to borrowing from overseas due to financing difficulties at home, they added.*

China external debt soars to 27-year high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

WiseGuy said:


> I wonder how much $$$ in $785 billion was robbed by Mr. Xi's family and his tycoons ??




You're the little super spy here, so that's your job to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

China faces bigger challenges going forward to support domestic demand - The Economic Times

The recent deceleration in Asia's export growth reminds us that the headwinds from deleveraging in the developed world means that we continue to have a bumpy, below par and brittle (BBB) recovery.

Apart from concerns over sovereign debt that Europe is facing, the US will likely face its own domestic demand challenge: an impending fiscal cliff in 2013.

When the developed world is deleveraging and external demand remains weak, the challenge for China and the rest of the Asian economies is to generate domestic demand in a productive manner to offset this external weakness.

During 2004-07, the major growth driver for China was exports, supported by buoyant demand from developed markets. Investment aimed at building capacity to feed export demand was the other anchor of GDP growth.

However, as external demand fell after the credit crisis, makers in China resorted to a tactical approach to generate domestic demand by aggressively expanding bank credit, driving up the bank credit-to-GDP ratio from 101% in December 2008 to 128% in August 2012.

Indeed, in absolute terms since December 2008, China's banking system has disbursed loans of $5.4 trillion (about three times India's GDP). This rise in bank credit was channelled into investment, which rose from 42% of GDP in 2007 to around 50% in 2011.

This tactical approach of pushing domestic demand, which lacked productivity, worked initially. However, continuing with that approach for a longer period resulted in macro stability concerns.

Inflation, banking asset quality issues and a sharp slowdown of corporate profit growth were all symptoms that productivity had been adversely impacted in this period. There has been a huge increase in excess capacity in the economy.

According to IMF estimates, capacity utilisation in China has dropped from under 80% before the credit crisis to about 60% in 2011. While growth has again begun to slip, policymakers have been hesitant to initiate another round of aggressive stimulus due to concerns about the side effects of such a tactical approach.

We have been arguing for some time that both China and India need structural reforms to support domestic demand. We believe China has bigger challenges going forward.

The potential growth rate of the Chinese economy is likely to be lower given a slowing growth in the working-age population. Indeed, after 2015, China's working population will start shrinking.

These changes in the demographic structure of the economy imply that China needs to accept a slowing potential growth and change the growth mix from investment to consumption. Boosting investment growth could erode capital productivity further and risk destabilising the banking system.

Finally, slowing additions to the working-age population will mean that there will be lesser workers available to work on the newly-created capacity. Hence, we believe that the domestic demand alpha should come from boosting consumption, which will help to improve capacity utilisation and capital productivity.


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> Because that worked so well everywhere else.....
> 
> ps: you still think im Indian?



not much difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

sweetgrape said:


> *Closure of the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge*
> Closure of the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-16 &#8212; On Sep. 16th, Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, the the world&#8217;s largest span railway-highway bridge, is finished its closure of main span steel girder. The completion of Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge will realize &#8220;seamless connection&#8221; of from the full range of road and railway transportation between Huanggang City and Wuhan. Huanggang Bridge is the 6th railway-highway bridge above Yangtze River.
> 
> At 10:16, a 70-ton rotary dedicated girder machine accurately lift a steel beam rods to the main bridge final closure, ahead of the construction workers waiting immediately stepped forward, adjust, move, and will soon be a rod pieces fixed on the final closure.
> 
> China bridge construction of one of the main the MBEC bear Bridge construction tasks, already five in the Yangtze River railway bridge by it. According to Liu Jiewen, the person in charge of the project department, in order to ensure that the main span steel girder precise closure, researchers for the first time use modern image recognition measurement techniques used in the bridge closure precise measuring.
> 
> Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge has length of 4008 meters, is designed for the double-deck, lower for two-way high-speed railway, the upper is four-lane highway. The main bridge&#8217;s structure is the twin towers steel truss cable-stayed bridge with double cable planes. Its main span is 567 meters and is the largest one of same type bridge which ever built and is being built.
> 
> 23 billion is invested in Huanggang Yangtze River Bridge, which started in February 2010, is the trinity control project of Wuhan-Huanggang highway, railway and intercity rail. Bridge is to open traffic by the end of 2013, when the transportation time from Wuhan to Huanggang is shorten to just 28 minutes.



Phenomenal! When this is completed, it will be the world's biggest integration of all the people and products within the area! Great mobility and adding vibrancy to the economy!Terrific!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

IndoCarib said:


> *China&#8217;s external debt totalled a whopping $695 billion last year, highest in 27 years, adding to concerns that it might undermine the country&#8217;s fiscal position at a time when its economy has slowed down due to declining exports.
> 
> The external debt rose by $146 billion, or nearly 27 per cent from 2010, data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange said.*
> 
> The proportion of short-term external debt to the total also climbed to a record high of 72 per cent as of December 31, against 68 per cent in 2010 and 60 per cent in 2009, data said. But the year-on-year increase in short-term debt moderated.
> 
> As of 2011 end, outstanding short-term debt stood at $500.9 billion, up 33 per cent.
> *
> The jump in foreign debt shows that China, which lends more than it borrows, is borrowing more from overseas to hedge against the devaluation of its foreign exchange reserves, analysts said.
> 
> Meanwhile, enterprises on the Chinese mainland have resorted to borrowing from overseas due to financing difficulties at home, they added.*
> 
> China external debt soars to 27-year high



 we are the worlds *largest* creditor nation(india is still a debtor nation) , we dont borrow from no one. we lend to everyone.
we lend more to the developing world than the world bank. we lend to the US. why do you think the US and europeans are coming to china begging us to buy their bonds, because we have the money son.

our external debt is 9.5% of GDP ($695 billion external debt out of $7.3 *TRILLION* economy), absolutely miniscule number.

our forex reserves are $3 trillion.
our sovereign wealth funds has nearly $1 trillion.
we also have the largest savings pool of over $3 trillion.

our budget deficit was 1% last year and we has a budget *surplus* so far this year.
we have a trade *surplus* of about $150-$200 billion.

our debts are *TINY* compared to our wealth.

btw, hows the dropee..oh i mean rupee....doing? 25% collapse, investors fleeing india. inflation skyhigh.
indian growth miracle is *over*.

Indian companies are now borrowing from us.

*WE ARE THE BANKER TO THE WORLD*

try harder indians, much much harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> we are the worlds *largest* creditor nation(india is still a debtor nation) , we dont borrow from no one. we lend to everyone.
> we lend more to the developing world than the world bank. we lend to the US. why do you think the US and europeans are coming to china begging us to buy their bonds, because we have the money son.
> 
> our external debt is 9.5% of GDP ($695 billion external debt out of $7.3 *TRILLION* economy), absolutely miniscule number.
> .....
> 
> *WE ARE THE BANKER TO THE WORLD*
> 
> try harder indians.....harder.




dont show all our wealth Buddy! the indian cheerleading trolls dont understand all of them. No need to give them free lessons!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Prefer China over India for investments: Stephen Roach - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Apparently india is the *ONLY* country in asia with a current account *DEFICIT*!

remember india is still a net debtor, while china is the largest creditor nation.

india currently has *STAGFLATION*.


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> Prefer China over India for investments: Stephen Roach - YouTube



There is not much comparison between China and india. In fact india always targets us as a country to match. We almost neglect them. There are a lot more countries in the world that we keep ourselves abreast with. india is not in the league.

On an earlier statement, Stephen Roach made this comment:

India Worries Me More Than China 
29 dec, 2011


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> Apparently india is the *ONLY* country in asia with a current account *DEFICIT*!
> 
> remember india is still a net debtor, while china is the largest creditor nation.
> 
> india currently has *STAGFLATION*.



india economy is weak due to its poor fundamentals. in the last 5 years or so it has just started to invest in its infrastructure seriously. that has caused its world record electricity blackout in human history. over half of the nation's people were affected. factories, hospitals were shut down, patients in great perils. hundreds of millions are still having limited hours of electricity supply a day, limited time for shower, 60% of its population are still having free personal discharges in open air, thousands of kids dying daily while tons over tons of food grains get rotten or eaten by rodents, it is not getting much better now when it is still spending crazily for its military expansion and using that as a tactic to curry favour with the world's imperialists. it is just pitiful to have a government like that. the delusionals call themselves the biggest democracy - a really good model of negative examples to the world! what a joke!


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> not much difference!



im glad the only thing you have to say is about me and not about the topic. ill know better next time to not respond to your "knowledgeable" economic insight.

Oh and since im here, china IT sector takes a hit:



> Microsoft has published evidence of an extraordinary conspiracy in which potent botnet malware was apparently installed and hidden on PCs during their manufacture in China.
> 
> In &#8216;Operation B70&#8217; started in August 2011, Microsoft documents how its Digital Crimes Unit (DCU) bought 20 brand new laptops and desktop PCs from various cities in China, finding that four were infected with pre-installed backdoor malware, including one with a known rootkit called &#8216;Nitol&#8217;.
> 
> Tracing Nitol&#8217;s activity back to an extensive network of global command and control (C&C) servers, the team discovered that the malware that has infected PCs to build a larger bot, most probably used to launch DDoS attacks.
> 
> Once in situ, Nitol would spread beyond the PCs on which it had been pre-installed by copying itself to USB and other removable drives.
> 
> Disturbingly, other malware hosted on the main domain used as C&C by Nitol was capable of performing just about every nasty in the malware criminal&#8217;s armoury, including keylogging, controlling webcams, and changing search settings.
> 
> This hints at the disturbing possibility that the pre-installed malware tactic is almost certainly much more significant than previously realised.
> 
> That PCs are being pre-installed with malware during or soon after manufacture confirmed a long-held suspicion that had prompted Microsoft to investigate supply chain security, the firm said.



Microsoft discovers Chinese malware pre-installed on new PCs - Techworld.com

Say goodbye to Huawei having a chance again on winning any meaningful national infrastructure projects, like the one in Australia recently, you guys cried rivers on how the competition was rigged. Guess we know now, why they didn't "qualify". 
I reckon, overhauls and inspections are being done everywhere where Chinese companies actually managed to score.


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> india economy is weak due to its poor fundamentals. in the last 5 years or so it has just started to invest in its infrastructure seriously. that has caused its world record electricity blackout in human history. over half of the nation's people were affected. factories, hospitals were shut down, patients in great perils. hundreds of millions are still having limited hours of electricity supply a day, limited time for shower, 60% of its population are still having free personal discharges in open air, thousands of kids dying daily while tons over tons of food grains get rotten or eaten by rodents, it is not getting much better now when it is still spending crazily for its military expansion and using that as a tactic to curry favour with the world's imperialists. it is just pitiful to have a government like that. the delusionals call themselves the biggest democracy - a really good model of negative examples to the world! what a joke!


&#30742;&#23478;&#28857;&#35780;&#65306;&#35805;&#31961;&#29702;&#19981;&#31961;


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> Oh and since im here, china IT sector takes a hit:
> 
> Microsoft discovers Chinese malware pre-installed on new PCs - Techworld.com
> 
> Say goodbye to Huawei having a chance again on winning any meaningful national infrastructure projects, like the one in Australia recently, you guys cried rivers on how the competition was rigged. Guess we know now, why they didn't "qualify".
> I reckon, overhauls and inspections are being done everywhere where Chinese companies actually managed to score.



Vast majority of the chips are purchased from overseas foundries located in usa japan s korea! it is unfounded to single out huawei as it is not a dominant pc manufacturer!

So your blame on huawei over some dubious installation on pc is ridiculous! your flags have changed not your mentality!


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> &#30742;&#23478;&#28857;&#35780;&#65306;&#35805;&#31961;&#29702;&#19981;&#31961;



"&#20853;&#34923;"&#19968;&#23567;"&#33139;"&#32780;&#24050;! 
"&#28023;&#36938;" &#24456;&#22810;, "&#24067;&#27054;"&#35377;&#22312;&#36889;"&#29518;"!

this is what I perceive after reading the social-econ data for some time


----------



## kawaraj

Audio said:


> im glad the only thing you have to say is about me and not about the topic. ill know better next time to not respond to your "knowledgeable" economic insight.
> 
> Oh and since im here, china IT sector takes a hit:
> Microsoft discovers Chinese malware pre-installed on new PCs - Techworld.com
> 
> Say goodbye to Huawei having a chance again on winning any meaningful national infrastructure projects, like the one in Australia recently, you guys cried rivers on how the competition was rigged. Guess we know now, why they didn't "qualify".
> I reckon, overhauls and inspections are being done everywhere where Chinese companies actually managed to score.



what a surprise? the world are having billions of emails and phone conversation hacked or tapped by Microsoft, Google and Apple, and those old names such as IBM, Cisco, etc. It's a international protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

*Real Estate Developers in China Flee in Face of Policy Tightening*

Stringent property controls enacted by the regime to slow the growth of real estate prices are causing developers to flee in China, while others are committing suicide as they find themselves unable to pay off debts. A debt crisis in the real estate industry would have massive repercussions for the Chinese economy. 

The property control policies have been implemented over the last 18 months. Estimates say that one-third of real estate developers in Beijing simply left town without paying the enormous debts they had accumulated.
Real estate prices have been at the heart of China&#8217;s growth trajectory over the last decade in particular, and the measures a year and a half ago were an attempt by the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) to slowly deflate the real estate bubble, rather than have it burst. Last November was the &#8220;winter&#8221; for the industry, according to Nie Meisheng, president of the China Real Estate Chamber of Commerce.

&#8220;Quite a few real estate owners disappeared. Some chose to commit suicide because they could not afford to repay the huge amount of debt,&#8221; a person who works in the real estate industry in Beijing recently told The Epoch Times. He asked to remain anonymous because of the political sensitivity of the topic. 


Developers borrowed large sums when monetary conditions were lax. As soon as banks tightened their lending standards, the real estate market turned and developers could not complete projects due to lack of funding and rising costs. Because many developments could not be sold to end customers at break-even, developers also had no way to pay back the loans. 
&#8220;Whether it&#8217;s a major developer or smaller ones, the heavy pressure of loan interest is insurmountable; one-third of real estate developers in Beijing abscond,&#8221; the industry participant said. 
Developers need to generate a certain amount of cash flow to meet interest payments; failure to sell or rent properties means they have no money.
The situation elsewhere in China is not much better. Three real estate developers in Hefei, Anhui Province, went missing, the Southern Weekend reported last November.

*Empty Properties*
The real estate bubble resulted in other problems, too. The biggest being the vacancy rate, according to Nie Meisheng, who spoke about the topic at a real estate forum in Hainan Province earlier this year. 
A survey by China&#8217;s State Grid Corporation in 2010 found that electricity meters in 65 million urban apartments and houses registered zero usage; that figure was about 30 percent of the market by dollar value.
Although some have challenged the data in the survey, a 100-day investigation by Beijing police in March indicated that there were 3.8 million vacant houses in the city. At an estimate of three people per house, these empty properties could hold over 11 million people, according to Beijing News.

*Two-Thirds Collapse*

Gan Li, the director of the Survey and Research Center for China Household Finance and a professor of economics at Texas A&M University, warned that Chinese household financing was stretched and at risk of forming a bubble, in an interview with Southern Metropolis Daily on Sept. 3. 
&#8220;One-third of the developers meet the needs of all people in terms of capacity now. So two-thirds of the developers will collapse.&#8221;


----------



## JayAtl

*China&#8217;s Economic Stimulus Unsustainable, Economists Say*







Economist Wu Jinglian said at an international conference that the Chinese regime&#8217;s current economic growth stimulus plans are not sustainable, and will create dire consequences if deployed.
Wu Jinglian, now 82, is a respected economist, research fellow, and the deputy director of the Academic Committee with the State Council&#8217;s Developmental Research Center. He is famous for being outspoken and is called &#8220;the economist with the strongest conscience,&#8221; by Chinese media.

Wu said that during his recent visits to different areas in China, he noticed that many local governments were anxious to achieve rapid growth, according to a report by China Business Times, at the International Finance Forum (IFF) 2012 conference on Sept. 17. However, so far the only solution used is still large-scale investment stimulus measures.

Wu pointed out that based on current yet incomplete data, local governments have submitted investment projects totaling over 17 trillion yuan (US$2.7 trillion) this year, but sourcing the money is a big problem.
Advertisement
He gave a few examples of investment stimulus packages that have gone wrong.
One is the high-speed rail system. According to Wu, building high-speed railways in densely populated areas is beneficial even if the project loses money. But China&#8217;s high-speed rail system is a nationwide project using state assets, which has created a lot of problems, including two trillion yuan in debt (US$316 billion).

Another example is a province that reported a 14 to 15 percent increase in GDP in consecutive years, each with increased investment amounts. Last year, the investment rate there was 89 percent of the GDP. However, the investment rate for the first half of this year is already 120 percent of the local GDP.
Wu said that anyone with the slightest knowledge of economics or history should know that this method of investment is not sustainable. He also said that it will lead to serious consequences and create dangerous problems.
He Qinglian, a prominent economist who lives in the United States, agrees. In an article published in August, she commented that China&#8217;s stimulus package in 2008 caused more inflation, widening the gap between rich and poor, sending real estate prices skyrocketing, and distorting the economic structure. If the regime resorts to the same measures again, China will face an even bigger economic crisis.

Although many respected economists have voiced similar concerns, the Chinese regime has still opted to implement new stimulus plans.
At the World Economic Forum in Tianjin on Sept. 8, Chinese premier Wen Jiabao said that the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) had a budget surplus of one trillion yuan (US$158 billion) at the end of July, and will not hesitate to use it in fine-tuning to promote stable economic growth.

However, Hu Seimeng, a freelance analyst holds that the CCP is going down a dead end by using economic growth to maintain stability and its ruling legitimacy, and the result will be the opposite of what it wants, as he wrote in his blog.
To solve economic problems in China, large-scale structural adjustment is needed, Gan Li, dean of the Research Institute of Economics and Management at Southwestern University of Finance and Economics, told New Tang Dynasty Television.
&#8220;The one trillion yuan should be spent on pensions, medical insurance, and unemployment benefits,&#8221; Li said, adding that, &#8220;If the government invests more in the basic needs of the people, the society will be stable and problems will go away.&#8221;
In an interview with Caijing magazine published on Sept. 3, Wu Jinglian said that because the CCP and state-owned enterprises have strengthened control over the economy in recent years, social and economic conflict in China is reaching a peak.
Wu also said that the root causes of the multitude of ugly social phenomena in China&#8217;s society are not implementing economic reform properly and thoroughly, failing to implement political reform, and the excessive interference of administrative power with civilians&#8217; normal economic activities.

&#8220;Therefore, the most important agenda right now is to put reform on the table again, and to solidly push for economic and political reform,&#8221; Wu said.


----------



## oct605032048

How will political reform fix a real estate problem? What I see is that your brain is totally out of place.


----------



## JayAtl

oct605032048 said:


> How will political reform fix a real estate problem? What I see is that your brain is totally out of place.



who makes the rules? builders or regulations put forth by the govt.


----------



## illusion8

Chinese economic data has been weakening in recent months and many private companies are struggling just to keep their doors open. While many are quick to pin the slowing domestic economy on financial woes in the US or sovereign debt problems in Europe, China's flagging growth picture can also be traced to several factors within its own boarders. 

First of all, rising minimum wages across the country have pushed up labor costs and pinched the earnings of manufacturers. Second, corporate tax burdens continue to grow larger every year. Third, the majority of business polices and regulations in China are geared toward helping State-owned companies rather than the private sector. Fourth, domestic consumption still accounts for a relatively small proportion of China's economy and as soon as external demand fades the country will feel a major slowdown.

Local conditions put breaks on growth - Globaltimes.cn


----------



## JayAtl

*China&#8217;s Food Prices Shooting Up
Common people in a quandary over low wages*

Despite a gloomy economy, China&#8217;s food prices are on the rise and causing stress among the common people&#8212;whose wages are remaining the same.

For August, the consumer price index (CPI), which measures the average change over time in prices paid by urban consumers for a basket of goods and services, rose 6.2 percent month on month, or 79 percent annualized. The primary attributor&#8212;exorbitant food prices&#8212;increased by 13.4 percent, according to China&#8217;s National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

The cause of 30 percent of the food price spike is transportation costs, according to a report by China Economic Net, a Chinese state-run economic daily. The report also noted the nationwide natural disasters in China as another reason for the rising prices.
Liu Wenhua, Director of Consumer Price for NBS, opined that the main cause is the price adjustment of major public utilities such as water, electricity, gas, and transportation, Voice of America reported.


Members of China&#8217;s working class are barely able to put food on the table as their meager wages cannot stand up to the pressures of rising food costs.
Local citizens from major cities in China told an Epoch Times reporter how their lives have been affected by the high cost of food.

Beijing resident Ms. Wu said prices are rising quickly, but stagnant wages cannot keep up. Many people cannot afford to eat meat. &#8220;The price is so high. Common people can barely survive. All prices are doubled, but our wages do not rise,&#8221; she said.
&#8220;We common people can only grumble about the rising prices,&#8221; said Ms. Wei in Shanghai.

Compared to her wages, Ms. Ning in Tianjin City felt &#8220;the prices are rising as fast as a rocket.


----------



## shuttler

JayAtl said:


> *Real Estate Developers in China Flee in Face of Policy Tightening*






JayAtl said:


> *China&#8217;s Economic Stimulus Unsustainable, Economists Say*





JayAtl said:


> *China&#8217;s Food Prices Shooting Up
> Common people in a quandary over low wages*



*all as good as "epoch times" reports! haha that cheerleading troll is scared to quote the source!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

shuttler said:


> *all as good as "epoch times" reports! haha that cheerleading troll is scared to quote the source!*



i have always quoted the source of epoch times everywhere I've started a thread , just did not bother with it on a reply post here. . For it is the only honest truth we get. The subject matter is true , just because you like your brainwashing state fed media does not mean others would follow suit


----------



## JayAtl

*China slowdown adds urgency to Communist Party soul searching*

China slowdown adds urgency to Communist Party soul searching - Yahoo! News


----------



## JayAtl

*Toyota cut back China production*
Toyota Motor Corp will cut back on its production of Lexus vehicles for the Chinese market amid growing tensions over a group of disputed islands in the East China Sea, a news report said Tuesday.

Japan's largest carmaker will reduce output by about 20 per cent as early as this month in reaction to a 30-per-cent fall in sales in China since an eruption of anti-Japan protests across the country, the Nikkei business daily reported, citing an unnamed company official.
The Japanese government's purchase of three of the islands from a private owner led to anti-Japan protests across China last week.

Some of Toyota's Chinese dealerships were damaged in the demonstrations, with some set on fire.

Toyota cut back China production - Yahoo! Finance New Zealand



*Home Depot To Close 7 Stores In China*
Home Depot, the U.S.-based home improvement big box chain, says it's going to leave some big boxes behind. It's going to close seven of its stores in China. The company says it's moving away from the do-it-yourself model in China.

http://www.npr.org/2012/09/14/161130014/home-depot-to-close-7-stores-in-china


----------



## JayAtl

*China stocks stuck in massive rut* 
China stocks stuck in massive rut - Yahoo! News

Despite a rapidly growing economy, China's marquee stock index has taken an epic drubbing, falling to a three-and-a-half year low.
The Shanghai Composite Index has tumbled 66% over the past five years, 27% over the past three years, and 6% so far in 2012.
The losses are stunning, especially given that the Shanghai Composite is only one of two major indexes to show declines this year. Spain's IBEX 35 is the other (it's down about 5%). But the NIkkei is up more than 7%, the FTSE 100 is up 5%, and Germany's DAX has skyrocketed 26%. In the United States, the S&P 500 has more than doubled from its recession lows, jumping 16% since January.
China's economy is still expanding at a 7% to 8% annual clip, but it has slowed somewhat from pre-recession figures that often exceeded 10%. Even with strong growth, state officials have taken steps to further spur the economy. China's central bank has cut rates twice this year, and a load of infrastructure projects are set to break ground.
Yet the actions have failed to arrest the Shanghai Composite's decline.

Some of the index's slowdown can be attributed to the sharp decline in corporate profits.
"While the economy may be on track for a soft landing, interim results show that corporate earnings growth has already crashed," HSBC economists noted in a research note that details the "disconnect" between the performance of equities and the larger economy.

Analysts also noted that retail investors have abandoned stocks in droves and are instead seeking out higher returns in alternative investments.

"There has been a shift in demand for investors in general," said Winnie Deng, a senior associate at Z-Ben Advisors. "They are moving to short-term investments with more liquidity."
Among the top choices are physical property, wealth management and trust products that sometimes offer more lucrative returns. Equity analysts at Nomura have said that, while lacking hard data, anecdotal evidence suggests retail investors are also diverting funds to underground lending outlets and foreign real estate.
According to HSBC, millions of retail trading accounts have gone idle.
Regulators have loosened market controls in recent years, and reforms have increased the number of foreigners who are able to buy into the index, but there are still legal limits when it comes to foreign investors.
Meanwhile, dividends have been encouraged as a means toward drawing in more retail investors, who account for the majority of the index.

HSBC's analysts said that "listed companies have raised too much equity capital, but paid out too little in dividends," which supports public criticisms that the "market heavily favors the interests of issuers (mostly state-owned enterprises), brokerages, and the government over investors."
Most observers agree that the once-a-decade political transition scheduled for next month will precede any substantial reforms. The make-up of the new leadership team is not yet known, but there is a chance that economic concerns will rank high on their agenda.

That may offer up a sliver of hope.
HSBC's analysts said that if China's economic growth stabilizes, its new administration commits to substantial structural and regulatory reforms, and foreign investment comes back, the Shanghai Composite could be poised for growth by the second half of 2013.


----------



## JayAtl

*Investors Protest Private Equity Scam in Tianjin City
Illegal fundraising promoted by local government harms savers*







Tianjin City in North China was once known as the private equity paradise but has now become a living hell due to illicit fundraising activities and outright theft of invested money. 

Over 1,000 disgruntled investors protested outside the Tianjin municipal government building on Sept. 3 and Sept. 4, alleging they were defrauded by the local government.

Tianjin is China&#8217;s third largest city and an economic hub, at times leading the country in gross domestic product (GDP). 
But for Chinese, an attempt to capitalize on that growth has left them empty handed, with no return on investment and their capital gone. 

Large groups of police attempted to disperse the protesters, beating several and taking three women into custody. 
They demanded to speak to the mayor, blaming the municipal government for what they allege is wide-scale investment fraud. 
Over the two days, a couple thousand people have demonstrated in front of the government building, chanting the slogan, &#8216;Zhang Gaoli, Cui Jindu, give back our money,&#8221; a protester named Li Peng told The Epoch Times: 
Zhang is the secretary of the Tianjin municipal committee, and Cui is the vice mayor.

&#8220;There were large groups of police officers on the spot. On Sept. 3, three female protesters were arrested and we asked for their release. The authorities said they would only consider our request when we leave the government building,&#8221; Li said. 
The women were released later that day and the protesters moved away from the building, said Li. On Sept. 4, the demonstrators had a negotiator meet with officials from the city and were awaiting a response.

Investors Protest Private Equity Scam in Tianjin City | Business & Economy | China | Epoch Times


----------



## JayAtl

Steel tubing used for scaffolding sits outside a construction site supporting a billboard showing the Beijing city skyline on Sept. 2, 2012. Investors are becoming aware of the stark economic reality in China. (Mark Ralston/AFP/Getty Images)


Newly released statistics and increasing trade tensions are combining to show a Chinese economy that is softening and losing its attraction for foreign investment. Recent remarks by knowledgeable and discerning investors point to a need for lowered expectations.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) into China fell in August by 1.4 percent, compared to the same period in the previous year, making it the third consecutive month of decline.


Other trade figures continue to weaken. Imports in August failed to grow for the first time in the past seven months. The export growth rate also remained weak in August. Reuters predicted that Chinas 2012 GDP growth may drop to seven percent, below the all-important eight percent, and the lowest since 1999.

The Financial Times reports that Chinas economy has slowed down, and characterizes domestic demand as insufficient, exports as worrisome, the efficiency of capital allocation as dropping, and profits as slipping, while bad debts are rising, and the economic bubble is bursting.
Prominent investors, sensing that these lackluster stats illustrate that Chinas always-seen-as-rosy economic outlook no longer exists and that the rapid growth phenomenon is over, appear to be willing to face reality.

*Third Consecutive Decline*
Foreign direct investment (FDI) amounted to $8.326 billion in August, which was a drop of 1.4 percent compared to the same month last year, according to the Ministry of Commerce. There was a total of 2,100 newly established foreign companies in China, which was a year-on-year decline of 12.72 percent.
From January to August this year, $74.994 billion in foreign direct investment came to China, down 3.4 percent from 2011. During this same period, investment by the EU and US in China showed a 4.1 and 2.9 percent drop, respectively. Only Japan bucked the trend with an increase of 16.2 percent in her investment in China.

This third consecutive monthly decline in foreign direct investment is an ominous sign as May is the only month this year when FDI showed a positive increase from last year. The Ministry of Commerce also commented that the outlook for foreign trade appears grim as multiple uncertainties and unstable factors are affecting the business environment. For next few months, FDI may even be worse than the period between January and August.
Tension Boiling
Currently, tension is boiling between Chinas trading partners, the EU, the United States, and Japan, and this will cast a shadow on the FDI outlook since these countries are the largest foreign investors.

On Sept. 6, the EU began an investigation into the alleged dumping of solar panels by China, in what amounts to historys biggest anti-dumping investigation by value, according to the New York Times. This is sure to be a thorny topic between the two trade partners.
President Obama formally announced that the United States will file a complaint to the World Trade Organization (WTO), which says that the subsidy provided by the Chinese government to automobile parts and automobiles is hurting the interests of the U.S. manufacturers, according to CNN.

The anti-Japanese demonstrations that have engulfed China for the past week have forced many large Japanese companies to close down their factories in China, for fear of being looted or damaged. This has many observers worried that Sino-Japanese trade will take a hit for a long time.l

*GDP Hits 13-year Low*
The overall trade data continues to show a very sluggish Chinese economy. Data released by the General Administration of Customs showed no import growth in the month of August, down 2.6 percent from the same month last year, according to state-run media Xinhua.
This value was much lower than the median forecast of a 3.4 percent gain expected in a Dow Jones Newswire survey of 11 economists, and shows that domestic demand continues to languish.
Chinese exports in August showed an anemic growth of 2.7 percent compared to the same month last year. Since exports contribute to 25 percent of Chinese GDP and create 200 million jobs, the weak economic data is devastating to the Chinese economy.
Economists have predicted that this Chinese economic recession will last at least until the third quarter, and the GDP for the year 2012 will drop to a growth rate of 7.7 percent, the lowest recorded since 1999, according to Reuters.
Investors Awaken to Reality

Is the world of forecasting overly fixated on Chinas growth rate staying at 8 per cent? Certainly, investment banks in the past few days have tripped over themselves trying to guess the size of the China stimulus package and whether itll keep China on track for that default growth figure, Rahul Jacob, a Financial Times columnist wrote in his blog.

Fraser Howie, co-author of Red Capitalism, urges caution. He says that while people have wised up to many of the risks of investing in China in recent years, many are still too bullish and theres still a lot of wishful thinking. One of the most dangerous misconceptions still prevalent, he says, is the idea that the Chinese government is all powerfulthat they somehow are better stewards of the economy than in the west, according to the Financial Times.

Ray Dalio, founder of the worlds largest hedge fund company, Bridgewater, predicted that growth will decrease to less than five percent in a speech given last week at the Council on Foreign Relations in New York.

What is worse is that the factors that have fueled the rapid growth of the Chinese economy for the last decade are disappearing. First, the Chinese yuan is no longer considered to be undervalued. Second, population growth is at a standstill. Third, investment, which previously contributed to over 50 percent of GDP has likewise reached its limits.
Investors are becoming aware of the stark economic reality in China. The glorious past of rapid non-stop economic growth may very well now be a distant memory.

China&#8217;s Economy Loses Its Luster | Business & Economy | China | Epoch Times


----------



## bhisma

What Japan's investment increased by 16 percentage in china !!?? and chinese are protesting against them..
And the subsidy for the solar panel is an old news, I don't know when obama is going to file complaint in WTO. China should trade with its partners with transparency otherwise it will lead to a bad impression which is already not good..


----------



## Viet

The economy has slowed a bit but is still very impressive!


----------



## grandmaster

JayAtl said:


> *Toyota cut back China production*
> Toyota Motor Corp will cut back on its production of Lexus vehicles for the Chinese market amid growing tensions over a group of disputed islands in the East China Sea, a news report said Tuesday.
> 
> Japan's largest carmaker will reduce output by about 20 per cent as early as this month in reaction to a 30-per-cent fall in sales in China since an eruption of anti-Japan protests across the country, the Nikkei business daily reported, citing an unnamed company official.
> The Japanese government's purchase of three of the islands from a private owner led to anti-Japan protests across China last week.
> 
> Some of Toyota's Chinese dealerships were damaged in the demonstrations, with some set on fire.
> 
> Toyota cut back China production - Yahoo! Finance New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> *Home Depot To Close 7 Stores In China*
> Home Depot, the U.S.-based home improvement big box chain, says it's going to leave some big boxes behind. It's going to close seven of its stores in China. The company says it's moving away from the do-it-yourself model in China.
> 
> Home Depot To Close 7 Stores In China : NPR



some japan's brown nosers may think that is bad for china! but china will gain more than lost. it will be good chance for local and german auto companies to gain the market and grow up. the japan media keep saying about umemployment when japanese companies close their business in china. but the forgot intentionally to mention how many japanese people will suffer unemployment too. japanese companies move their business to other countries! yes, go ahead! and, we do the math for their business in other market like vietnam, example. how many percent of vietnam polulation or how many people can afford buying a car? want to export product back to china? let see how much china custom will raise the tariff.


----------



## sweetgrape

*China can produce cheaper alloy blades for gas turbine*
China can produce cheaper alloy blades for gas turbine | China's Great Science and Technology








2012-09-27 &#8212; The gas turbine is the power source of modern manufacturing, in which the turbine high temperature blade is one of the core components of the gas turbine. Recently, significant special issue of the Science and Technology Commission of Shanghai Municipality &#8220;high-temperature alloy blade manufacturing technology research by experts at the Shanghai University of acceptance, which also marked in the field of domestic technologies are close to the highest international level.

According to Project Leader, Shanghai University, Professor Ren Zhongming, the research group in the alloy purification, a breakthrough in the field of precision casting control, process optimization, the successful production of the F-class 256-megawatt heavy-duty gas turbine turbine high temperature alloys directionally solidified blades. Meanwhile, in the Research Center of Shanghai University to establish the high-temperature alloy blades, has formed a manufacturing technology research, process testing, product testing and small batch production capacity of the gas turbine and other high-temperature alloy precision casting hot end parts. At present, the research group has microturbine pilot production of three high-temperature turbine blades for commissioning and commissioning. Also trial production for domestic investment casting of gas turbine high temperature turbine power blades, guide vanes and vectoring nozzle guide leaves and other key components.

It is understood that, due to the strict blockade of this technology abroad, most of our power plants, gas turbines are machine purchased from abroad, these devices are not cheap, and a need to spend more than ten billion maintenance equipment The steady flow of huge sums of money invested.

Professor Ren Zhongming showed an example: an imported single crystal blades cost about $ 40 million, sold to Chinese manufacturers through an intermediate agents, and doubled the price of 2.8 times, that is, 112 million, a gas turbine needs by the number of stage turbine vanes, which a turbine blade by the 96 such single crystal blades, that is to say, only the purchase price of a turbine blade, 100 million yuan.

Professor Ren Zhongming said that the production process is stable, independent research and development of Shanghai University of single crystal blades cost about 10 yuan / piece, only 1/4 of the price abroad, which no doubt will greatly reduce the use of power plants, large passenger aircraft, special ships The cost of the gas turbine field, while the domestic single crystal blades into the market, there are still about 3-5 years away to go.

The Acceptance Group this proposal, the Shanghai Municipal Government and other interested parties continue to give strong support to the project, the results further process stable and engineering optimization, and accelerate their application in the field of heavy-duty gas turbine development and manufacturing. At the same time, recommended further work on the development of the F grade heavy-duty gas turbine turbine high temperature alloy single crystal hollow blades, so as to enhance China&#8217;s high-end manufacturing services.

According to reports, China&#8217;s gas turbine manufacturing industry began in the fifties of the last century, Turbine Factory in the 1960s and 1970s have development and production of gas turbine. Was mainly a reference to the former Soviet Union Technical generic and independent design, and successfully developed part of the gas turbine. But with the national energy structure adjustment, the lack of supply of natural gas, gas turbine developed gradually losing market. SAIC, Harbin Turbine Gas Turbine Project helpless dismount, universities gas turbine professional shut down, a large number of gas turbine talent career change. 30 years of the fault to let our gas turbine technology missed foreign high-speed development period, widening the gap with international standards quickly. Nearly 10 years, with the adjustment of the national energy strategy, the gas turbine was re-entered the fast lane.

Previously, the reporter learned from the gas turbine Professional Committee of the Chinese Society of Electrical Engineering, to accelerate the gas turbine development speed, leaps and bounds, it is necessary to introduce, digest, innovation linkage key breakthroughs in core technologies, including: the manufacture of metallic materials smelting, vane nozzle processing technology, large parts of the heat treatment, large parts of the composite assembly, computer control, instrumentation, including a comprehensive energy technology, cogeneration technology, gas-steam cycle technology, vibration measurement and analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

grandmaster said:


> some japan's brown nosers may think that is bad for china! but china will gain more than lost. it will be good chance for local and german auto companies to gain the market and grow up. the japan media keep saying about umemployment when japanese companies close their business in china. but the forgot intentionally to mention how many japanese people will suffer unemployment too. japanese companies move their business to other countries! yes, go ahead! and, we do the math for their business in other market like vietnam, example. how many percent of vietnam polulation or how many people can afford buying a car? want to export product back to china? let see how much china custom will raise the tariff.




this is a huge trade in terms of 100's of billions taking place between the countries- which is not lopsided enough that only one hand will feel it . 

Japan has already indicted that it covets India to shift the dollars of trade towards. The FDI ruling in India should help it move the losses in one market to yet another huge market. The lack of investment policies of the past in India were a hurdle... 

alternatively where will China go to recover its billions it losses from Japan? China's loss with it's neighbor is India's gain.


----------



## gpit

grandmaster said:


> some japan's brown nosers may think that is bad for china! but china will gain more than lost. it will be good chance for local and german auto companies to gain the market and grow up. the japan media keep saying about umemployment when japanese companies close their business in china. but the forgot intentionally to mention how many japanese people will suffer unemployment too. japanese companies move their business to other countries! yes, go ahead! and, we do the math for their business in other market like vietnam, example. how many percent of vietnam polulation or how many people can afford buying a car? want to export product back to china? let see how much china custom will raise the tariff.




Only some misinformed, evil-spirit motivated cheerleaders would get excited that withdrawal of Japanese auto industry is bad for China.

In fact, China has for a while been discouraging foreign auto investments, and perhaps in an attempt to nurture China's own domestic industry. Please read this old article:
China to Damp Foreign Investment in Auto Sector - WSJ.com

*Chinese authorities are wisely utilizing this anti-Japan emotion in a timely manner to promote their own agenda seamlessly.*

LOL! You can see how clueless and hilarious those cheerleaders would look like!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grandmaster

sweetgrape said:


> *China can produce cheaper alloy blades for gas turbine*
> China can produce cheaper alloy blades for gas turbine | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-27 &#8212; The gas turbine is the power source of modern manufacturing, in which the turbine high temperature blade is one of the core components of the gas turbine. Recently, significant special issue of the Science and Technology Commission of Shanghai Municipality &#8220;high-temperature alloy blade manufacturing technology research by experts at the Shanghai University of acceptance, which also marked in the field of domestic technologies are close to the highest international level.
> 
> According to Project Leader, Shanghai University, Professor Ren Zhongming, the research group in the alloy purification, a breakthrough in the field of precision casting control, process optimization, the successful production of the F-class 256-megawatt heavy-duty gas turbine turbine high temperature alloys directionally solidified blades. Meanwhile, in the Research Center of Shanghai University to establish the high-temperature alloy blades, has formed a manufacturing technology research, process testing, product testing and small batch production capacity of the gas turbine and other high-temperature alloy precision casting hot end parts. At present, the research group has microturbine pilot production of three high-temperature turbine blades for commissioning and commissioning. Also trial production for domestic investment casting of gas turbine high temperature turbine power blades, guide vanes and vectoring nozzle guide leaves and other key components.
> 
> It is understood that, due to the strict blockade of this technology abroad, most of our power plants, gas turbines are machine purchased from abroad, these devices are not cheap, and a need to spend more than ten billion maintenance equipment The steady flow of huge sums of money invested.
> 
> Professor Ren Zhongming showed an example: an imported single crystal blades cost about $ 40 million, sold to Chinese manufacturers through an intermediate agents, and doubled the price of 2.8 times, that is, 112 million, a gas turbine needs by the number of stage turbine vanes, which a turbine blade by the 96 such single crystal blades, that is to say, only the purchase price of a turbine blade, 100 million yuan.
> 
> Professor Ren Zhongming said that the production process is stable, independent research and development of Shanghai University of single crystal blades cost about 10 yuan / piece, only 1/4 of the price abroad, which no doubt will greatly reduce the use of power plants, large passenger aircraft, special ships The cost of the gas turbine field, while the domestic single crystal blades into the market, there are still about 3-5 years away to go.
> 
> The Acceptance Group this proposal, the Shanghai Municipal Government and other interested parties continue to give strong support to the project, the results further process stable and engineering optimization, and accelerate their application in the field of heavy-duty gas turbine development and manufacturing. At the same time, recommended further work on the development of the F grade heavy-duty gas turbine turbine high temperature alloy single crystal hollow blades, so as to enhance China&#8217;s high-end manufacturing services.
> 
> According to reports, China&#8217;s gas turbine manufacturing industry began in the fifties of the last century, Turbine Factory in the 1960s and 1970s have development and production of gas turbine. Was mainly a reference to the former Soviet Union Technical generic and independent design, and successfully developed part of the gas turbine. But with the national energy structure adjustment, the lack of supply of natural gas, gas turbine developed gradually losing market. SAIC, Harbin Turbine Gas Turbine Project helpless dismount, universities gas turbine professional shut down, a large number of gas turbine talent career change. 30 years of the fault to let our gas turbine technology missed foreign high-speed development period, widening the gap with international standards quickly. Nearly 10 years, with the adjustment of the national energy strategy, the gas turbine was re-entered the fast lane.
> 
> Previously, the reporter learned from the gas turbine Professional Committee of the Chinese Society of Electrical Engineering, to accelerate the gas turbine development speed, leaps and bounds, it is necessary to introduce, digest, innovation linkage key breakthroughs in core technologies, including: the manufacture of metallic materials smelting, vane nozzle processing technology, large parts of the heat treatment, large parts of the composite assembly, computer control, instrumentation, including a comprehensive energy technology, cogeneration technology, gas-steam cycle technology, vibration measurement and analysis.



good job! perhaps some brown nosers of japan would comment jealously that this high tech is transfered from japan, LoL


----------



## JayAtl

*China's biggest steelmaker shuts mill*






BEIJING (AP) &#8212; China's biggest steelmaker said Thursday it has shut down a mill in Shanghai in a new sign of weakening growth in the world's second-largest economy.

Baosteel Group's announcement adds to a drumbeat of bad news including a decline in trade and corporate profits despite two interest rate cuts and higher government spending on public works construction. Growth fell to a three-year low in the latest quarter and officials including President Hu Jintao have warned it could fall further before rebounding.
Baosteel said it was closing its mill in Shanghai's Luojing district to avoid mounting losses at the facility amid weak demand for steel plate that is used in shipbuilding and construction.
The move by one of China's most prominent and prosperous companies reflects the painful squeeze that has hit producers of steel, aluminum, cement and some other goods. They grew fast as investment in new factories and other assets soared in the years before the 2008 global crisis and now production capacity far outstrips anemic demand.
"There are signs of severe overcapacity in steelmaking and other industries as well," said Capital Economics analyst Mark Williams.

"It's going to be painful for a lot of industries in China," said Williams. "And the pain is going to be felt beyond China's borders because a lot of companies elsewhere in the world have prospered from selling commodities and capital goods to China. The outlook for them is not so rosy."

China's demand for steel has been hurt by government curbs imposed on construction to prevent overinvestment and cool surging housing costs. Shipbuilding also has suffered; its industry group says orders are down 50 percent compared with a year ago and news reports say dozens of shipyards might close for lack of business.

The Shanghai mill, which Baosteel bought in 2008 for 14 billion yuan ($2.2 billion), had a production capacity of 3 million tons a year, according to Chinese news reports.
China's economic growth fell to 7.6 percent in the three months ended in June. That is robust by the standards of the United States and Japan, where growth this year is forecast in low single digits, but is painful for Chinese companies that rely on high growth to drive demand for new factories, apartments and other assets.

Analysts are forecasting a rebound late this year or in early 2013 but say it likely will be too weak to support global growth without improvement in the United States and Europe. Hu warned in a speech this month at the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation meeting in Russia that "pressure for economic growth to slow is obvious."
The communist government has tried to support growth by approving a multibillion-dollar wave of investment projects and construction of public facilities such as subways and airports. But authorities have moved cautiously after their huge stimulus in response to the 2008 downturn ignited inflation and a wasteful building boom.

Also Thursday, the government reported total profits for China's biggest industrial companies fell for a fifth month in August, declining 6.2 percent from a year earlier. The National Bureau of Statistics said profits for state-owned companies such as Baosteel fell 12.7 percent from a year earlier, while those for private sector companies rose 15.1 percent.
Chinese steelmakers lost money four out of the first seven months of the year, according to their industry group, the China Iron & Steel Association.

Some industries have been hit even harder. Chinese producers of solar panels, an industry in which supply far outstrips demand, have reported losses of hundreds of millions of dollars this year.
China accounts for about half of world steel production and its voracious appetite for imported iron ore has helped to drive economic booms for Australia, Brazil and other suppliers.
Baosteel was the first major steel producer to announce the closure of a mill while others have kept mills operating at low capacity, buoyed by loans and subsidies from local governments that want to avoid losing jobs.
Baosteel had some 117,000 employees as of the end of 2011, according to the company website. It reported 18 billion yuan ($2.9 billion) in profit last year despite the slowing Chinese economy.
Even after China's growth recovers, analysts say industries such as steel and cement production will see much lower demand than they did during the investment boom.

Chinese authorities have pointed to cement, solar panels, wind turbines and other industries as areas in which overcapacity should be reduced, suggesting they might let companies go bankrupt or arrange mergers.

China's biggest steelmaker shuts mill - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

BEIJING (AP) &#8212; China's biggest steelmaker said Thursday it has shut down a mill in Shanghai in a new sign of weakening growth in the world's second-largest economy.
Baosteel Group's announcement adds to a drumbeat of bad news including a decline in trade and corporate profits despite two interest rate cuts and higher government spending on public works construction. Growth fell to a three-year low in the latest quarter and officials including President Hu Jintao have warned it could fall further before rebounding.

Baosteel said it was closing its mill in Shanghai's Luojing district to avoid mounting losses at the facility amid weak demand for steel plate that is used in shipbuilding and construction.
The move by one of China's most prominent and prosperous companies reflects the painful squeeze that has hit producers of steel, aluminum, cement and some other goods. They grew fast as investment in new factories and other assets soared in the years before the 2008 global crisis and now production capacity far outstrips anemic demand.

"There are signs of severe overcapacity in steelmaking and other industries as well," said Capital Economics analyst Mark Williams.

"It's going to be painful for a lot of industries in China," said Williams. "And the pain is going to be felt beyond China's borders because a lot of companies elsewhere in the world have prospered from selling commodities and capital goods to China. The outlook for them is not so rosy."
China's demand for steel has been hurt by government curbs imposed on construction to prevent overinvestment and cool surging housing costs. Shipbuilding also has suffered; its industry group says orders are down 50 percent compared with a year ago and news reports say dozens of shipyards might close for lack of business.

The Shanghai mill, which Baosteel bought in 2008 for 14 billion yuan ($2.2 billion), had a production capacity of 3 million tons a year, according to Chinese news reports.
China's economic growth fell to 7.6 percent in the three months ended in June. That is robust by the standards of the United States and Japan, where growth this year is forecast in low single digits, but is painful for Chinese companies that rely on high growth to drive demand for new factories, apartments and other assets.

Analysts are forecasting a rebound late this year or in early 2013 but say it likely will be too weak to support global growth without improvement in the United States and Europe. Hu warned in a speech this month at the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation meeting in Russia that "pressure for economic growth to slow is obvious."

The communist government has tried to support growth by approving a multibillion-dollar wave of investment projects and construction of public facilities such as subways and airports. But authorities have moved cautiously after their huge stimulus in response to the 2008 downturn ignited inflation and a wasteful building boom.

Also Thursday, the government reported total profits for China's biggest industrial companies fell for a fifth month in August, declining 6.2 percent from a year earlier. The National Bureau of Statistics said profits for state-owned companies such as Baosteel fell 12.7 percent from a year earlier, while those for private sector companies rose 15.1 percent.
Chinese steelmakers lost money four out of the first seven months of the year, according to their industry group, the China Iron & Steel Association.

Some industries have been hit even harder. Chinese producers of solar panels, an industry in which supply far outstrips demand, have reported losses of hundreds of millions of dollars this year.

China accounts for about half of world steel production and its voracious appetite for imported iron ore has helped to drive economic booms for Australia, Brazil and other suppliers.
Baosteel was the first major steel producer to announce the closure of a mill while others have kept mills operating at low capacity, buoyed by loans and subsidies from local governments that want to avoid losing jobs.

Baosteel had some 117,000 employees as of the end of 2011, according to the company website. It reported 18 billion yuan ($2.9 billion) in profit last year despite the slowing Chinese economy.
Even after China's growth recovers, analysts say industries such as steel and cement production will see much lower demand than they did during the investment boom.
Chinese authorities have pointed to cement, solar panels, wind turbines and other industries as areas in which overcapacity should be reduced, suggesting they might let companies go bankrupt or arrange mergers.

China's biggest steelmaker shuts mill - Yahoo! News

*doh double posted...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fanling Monk

self deleted


----------



## Mitro

I think we should worry about our manufacturing units .

India&#8217;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows

India&rsquo;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Czar786 said:


> I think we should worry about our manufacturing units .
> 
> India&#8217;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows
> 
> India&#8217;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows - The Washington Post



*WE? * are you still of the thought that folks have not figured you out yet? one has to just go through your posts here. Putting an " Indian " flag on does not guarantee a good cover.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

JayAtl said:


> *WE? * are you still of the thought that folks have not figured you out yet? one has to just go through your posts here. Putting an " Indian " flag on does not guarantee a good cover.



Yeah, Czar786 is a reasonable poster, with a grasp of reality, which is a good guarantee that he is NOT an Indian.


----------



## karan.1970

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, Czar786 is a reasonable poster, with a grasp of reality, which is a good guarantee that he is NOT an Indian.




I wonder though why he wants to hide behind an Indian flag then ???


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

karan.1970 said:


> I wonder though why he wants to hide behind an Indian flag then ???



I guess it it subcontinent politics or something like that, how should I know?


----------



## ajtr

Czar786 said:


> I think we should worry about our manufacturing units .
> 
> India&#8217;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows
> 
> India&#8217;s manufacturing hits brick wall as economy slows - The Washington Post


Bissmillah Tsar....................


----------



## JayAtl

*China's dorm room discontent emerges as new labor flashpoint*

TAIYUAN, China (Reuters) - Twenty-three-year old factory worker Wang spends up to 12 hours a day making iPhone components in China, but his major complaint is not about the monotony of the production line - it is about his degrading worker-bee life inside the dormitory.

Wang, who did not want his full name published, is among thousands of workers housed in a vast complex where tensions aggravated by regimented and cramped living conditions boiled over on Sunday into a violent mass riot.
"The bathrooms are simply disgusting and people are constantly stealing things," Wang said as he stood outside of the factory in the northern city of Taiyuan, owned by Apple Inc's largest contract manufacturer, Taiwan firm Foxconn.

(contd) --> China's dorm room discontent emerges as new labor flashpoint - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Enough with the personal attacks.


----------



## JayAtl

*China underestimated global slowdown, key to rates: central bank adviser*








BEIJING (Reuters) - China severely underestimated this year's global economic slowdown and further cuts to Chinese interest rates or bank reserve requirements hinge on any new deterioration in the external environment, a central bank adviser said on Thursday.
Chen Yulu, a professor at China's Renmin University and an academic adviser to the monetary policy committee of the People's Bank of China (PBOC), was speaking to reporters on the sidelines of a conference in the capital on global economic conditions and capital flows.

"We have indeed underestimated the severity of the external economic situation," Chen said, adding that the global economy could remain sluggish for an extended period.
Asked whether the PBOC would opt to boost the economy by further cutting interest rates or required reserve ratios (RRR) for banks to spur commercial lending, Chen said: "It will hinge on the degree of deterioration of the external situation."
The PBOC cut interest rates twice in June and July and lowered RRR three times since late 2011 freeing an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan ($190 billion) for new lending.

But it has held off on more aggressive easing measures since then, despite further signs of cooling demand at home and abroad. Instead, it has opted to pump short-term cash into money markets to ease credit strains, a move analysts say reflects Beijing's concerns about renewed property and inflation risks.

The central bank said on Tuesday that it will "fine tune" policy to cushion the economy against global risks while closely watching the possible impact from recent policy loosening in the United States and Europe.

*REFORM, INFLATION RISKS*

PBOC Vice-governor Liu Shiyu, speaking at the same event as Chen, said support for economic growth must be balanced by the need to curb inflation.
Chen reiterated the point, saying that policymakers were acutely aware of the risk of loosening policy too far and setting off another round of house price inflation in China.

"Monetary policy faces a dilemma. On the one hand it (the central bank) needs to stabilize economic growth and on the other hand, it's very worried about the problem of property prices," Chen said.
Chen said the use of money market operations was more reflective of the PBOC's push for financial sector reforms that let the markets take a more active role in setting the price of capital, saying the central bank could not simply loosen policy to boost the economy as it needed also to spur structural change.

"The adoption of reverse repos reflect this policy consideration," he said.
China's central bank injected a net 365 billion yuan into money markets this week, traders said, the largest-ever weekly injection, as regulators struggle to maintain liquidity without producing inflation as forex inflows slow.
Investors broadly welcome Beijing's plans for reform, but are concerned that the government's timing is off and that the economy could be derailed by a global economic downturn that has sapped overseas orders for exports from China's factories.
Liu sought to play down the risks facing China's economy, saying slowing growth this year was a desirable outcome of macroeconomic adjustments.

China's government has said repeatedly that it wants to steer growth lower to complete structural economic reforms after three decades of breakneck development that has seen annual growth average 10 percent.
Export growth this year is averaging around 7.8 percent versus 2011. August's growth slumped to 2.7 percent compared with a year ago and the Commerce Ministry sees a risk that things could get worse in the months ahead, jeopardizing the official target of a 10 percent year-on-year expansion of trade.

Exports generated 31 percent of gross domestic product in 2011 and supported an estimated 200 million jobs.
China's annual economic growth could ease to 7.4 percent in the third quarter - the seventh consecutive quarter of slowdown, before picking up to 7.6 percent in the final three months, according to the latest Reuters poll.

China underestimated global slowdown, key to rates: central bank adviser - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

80% of Chinese steel and 70% of concrete goes to infrastructure. 

China in last 3 yrs constructed over 15 billion sq m of office space. They are done with that and now off to new cons. This doesn't even include the rails and other things they are building. Half of this could be office space while other half could be residential. This is more that what they will need in next 30 yrs. Anyone who thinks this is a sustainable is crazy according to me. 

Their cons activity and short selling will make rest of world combined look like a kid. If their cons activity stops, their steel and concrete markets will go with it. Don't know how long they can play this game.

I don't care about rise of China, I welcome it. I have to agree the new cities they have built are amazingly beautifull and prolly will the best cities of 21st century if those.


----------



## grey boy 2

Hu Songshan pal, are you going to keep letting JayAtl to post garbage from "Epoch time"?


----------



## djsjs




----------



## manojb

djsjs said:


>








 China's Ghost Cities and Malls - YouTube


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...skyscraper-cities-STILL-completely-empty.html


----------



## djsjs

^^^good ,i hope there are more ghost cities.then i can buy more apartments in a low price.The reason there are ghost cities maybe is that people prefer to live in slums.


----------



## JayAtl

grey boy 2 said:


> Hu Songshan pal, are you going to keep letting JayAtl to post garbage from "Epoch time"?



feel free to dispute their content , which you guys never do- just that it is not state run propaganda media. Just because you guys hate them - does not change the veracity of the articles posted. and I post articles from all media not just epoch... 

I posted that foxconn was having yet another riot ( true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted that steel mills are having trouble selling ( true) but you hated it because it was from epoch. I posted first about your scandal with BO (true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted way back that an real estate buble was coming(true) but you hated it was from epoch. Challenge the assertion not which site posted it.


----------



## oct605032048

*China is a country that is 3 times larger, 4 times richer and grows 2 times faster than India.*


----------



## grandmaster

JayAtl said:


> feel free to dispute their content , which you guys never do- just that it is not state run propaganda media. Just because you guys hate them - does not change the veracity of the articles posted. and I post articles from all media not just epoch...
> 
> I posted that foxconn was having yet another riot ( true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted that steel mills are having trouble selling ( true) but you hated it because it was from epoch. I posted first about your scandal with BO (true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted way back that an real estate buble was coming(true) but you hated it was from epoch. Challenge the assertion not which site posted it.



go back to your indian forum to see what we posted there!


----------



## djsjs

JayAtl said:


> feel free to dispute their content , which you guys never do- just that it is not state run propaganda media. Just because you guys hate them - does not change the veracity of the articles posted. and I post articles from all media not just epoch...
> 
> I posted that foxconn was having yet another riot ( true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted that steel mills are having trouble selling ( true) but you hated it because it was from epoch. I posted first about your scandal with BO (true) but you hated that it was from epoch. I posted way back that an real estate buble was coming(true) but you hated it was from epoch. Challenge the assertion not which site posted it.


yes some bad thing you called 'riot' happened in foxconn.workers of two different workshops altercated and then blowed.but it was just happened in foxconn.i have more weapons for you to libel foxconn if you want.one example is that foxconn is notorious for its bad working conditions .You need to think more about why people work there .Why do Chinese people work harder than some other countries.why we buy 18 million cars a year.why we buy 280million mobiles a year.why trains are 3 or 4 faster than your countries.why people do no have to be on/in/beside/under....erverywhere of the train like a spider-man. why you use condoms made in china,why you .if you get all the answer of these questions,you grow up.I'm not argue with you&#65292;I'm teaching you....
it is not news that steel mills meet problems .not only steel mills,no industry can be spared from the globle economy weekness,except those closed-door counties.however&#65292;if you have a basic knowledge of steel industry&#65292;you should know that factories would lose more stopping production line than going on working.without ability to judge&#65292;the more news you get ,the more blind you are.Therefore, to improve the level of your knowledge is more important than to boast all over the world.


----------



## sweetgrape

http://sinoshipnews.com/news_content.php?fid=3w3c452
*COSCO Shipyard successful delivery of the world&#8217;s most advanced ultra-deepwater semi-submersible drilling platform*





Shanghai: Cosco Zhoushan shipyard has delivered China&#8217;s first self-developed semi-submersible rig Island Innovator on Wednesday.

Built for Norwegian owner Odfjell Drilling, the Island Innovator semi-submersible rig will be operated in the harsh environment of the North Sea, which requires a high level of maturity in understanding identified design and operation risks.

&#8220;Island Innovator is an important breakthrough in both design and construction for China&#8217;s deep water drilling platform, and is a milestone in China&#8217;s development of high-end offshore products,&#8221; said an offshore from Cosco Zhoushan shipyard. [27/09/12]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

http://sinoshipnews.com/news_content.php?fid=3w3c451
*Work begins on new northern box terminals*




Dalian: Dayaowan North Shore port area in Dalian has started construction of build seven super large container berths

The planned shore line of the port area is 6542 m, with seven 100,000-200,000 tons class super large container berths and three 70,000-10,000 tons class automobile berths.

By 2014, the first 70,000 tons class roro berth and the first 200,000 tons class container berth are expected to be completed, with the capacity of 300,000 automobiles and 800,000 teu annually.

The news follows hot on the heels of Tianjin announcing the construction of three large box terminals at its North Zone over 10km of waterfront to add a whopping 16m teu in additional capacity at the port located to the east of Beijing. [27/09/12]


http://sinoshipnews.com/news_content.php?fid=3w3c449
*Cosco building offshore yard in Dongguan*




Guangzhou: Cosco Guangdong Shipyard is embarking on building a yard specifically for offshore construction, the first dedicated offshore site in the southern Chinese province. Dongguan, near Shenzhen, has been selected for the new facility. Cosco has big plans for offshore, wanting it to account for up to half of its shipyard revenues by the end of 2015. [27/09/12]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitro

JayAtl said:


> *WE? * are you still of the thought that folks have not figured you out yet? one has to just go through your posts here. Putting an " Indian " flag on does not guarantee a good cover.



Sorry to hear that but reality hurts i am from mumbai maharashtra india
From gujarati family born in maharashtra 100% indian 
Studied in RD NAtional College Bandra linking road


----------



## INDIC

oct605032048 said:


> *China is a country that is 3 times larger, 4 times richer and grows 2 times faster than India.*



How 2 times faster, your GDP growth has slowed down to 7.6%, our last quarter growth was 5.5%.


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Chinas Manufacturing Shrinks for 11th Month, HSBC PMI Shows.
By Bloomberg News - Sep 29, 2012 8:34 AM GMT+0530

Chinas manufacturing contracted for an 11th straight month, a private survey found, increasing pressure on the government to counter a deepening slowdown in the worlds second-largest economy.
The purchasing managers index from HSBC Holdings Plc (HSBA) and Markit Economics had a final reading of 47.9 for September, compared with 47.6 in August and a preliminary level of 47.8 released Sept. 20. Readings above 50 signal expansion.
The data add to challenges for Chinas leaders who are preparing to transfer power beginning in November to a new set of top officials in a once-a-decade handover. The government is trying to balance the priorities of supporting growth with avoiding a resurgence in property prices as income gains slow.
Beijing should step up easing to support growth and employment, Qu Hongbin, chief China economist for HSBC in Hong Kong, said in a statement today. Fiscal measures should play a more important role in the coming months.
The yuan climbed on Sept. 28 to its strongest level since 1993 on speculation China will step up efforts to support growth, with the Shanghai Composite Index completing a 4.1 percent two-day gain. The Peoples Bank of China injected record funds into the financial system this week to ease a cash squeeze in the run-up to a week-long holiday that starts Oct. 1. Chinas markets are closed through Oct. 7.
Export Orders
Todays data showed new export orders declined in September at the fastest pace in 42 months and purchasing activity in manufacturing fell a fifth consecutive month. Output and import prices also continued to drop and employee numbers decreased a seventh straight month, HSBC and Markit said.
A separate, government-backed purchasing managers index (SHCOMP) for manufacturing will be released Oct. 1. The gauge probably rose to 50.1 in September, just above the expansion-contraction dividing level of 50, from a nine-month low of 49.2 in August, based on the median estimate of 21 analysts surveyed by Bloomberg News.
Chinese industrial companies profits dropped for a fifth month in August, government data showed on Sept. 27. Baoshan Iron & Steel Co. (600019), the nations largest listed steelmaker, said this week it suspended production at a Chinese plant after demand dropped for slabs used to make ships and bridges.
Slowing Growth
The report adds to evidence that Chinas slowdown has extended into a seventh quarter after growth decelerated to a three-year low of 7.6 percent in the April-June period. The economy may expand 7.4 percent in the three months through September from a year earlier, based on the median estimate of 23 analysts surveyed by Bloomberg News from Sept. 11 to Sept. 18. Estimates ranged from 7.1 percent to 7.9 percent.
Chinas industrial production rose 8.9 percent in August from a year earlier, the weakest pace since May 2009, compared with a 13.5 percent gain in August 2011.
The government has sped up approvals for investment projects, lowered interest rates and boosted tax support for exporters in response to the slowdown. At the same time, authorities have refrained from easing monetary policy since rate cuts in June and July and a May reduction in banks reserve requirements.
Wen signaled this month that theres more room for fiscal and monetary policy to support growth, saying Sept. 11 that the nation has full confidence it will meet its economic goals for the year. The government is trying to prevent growth this year from slipping below the 7.5 percent target set in March, which would already be the weakest since 1990.

To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Xin Zhou in Beijing at xzhou68@bloomberg.net
To contact the editor responsible for this story: Paul Panckhurst at ppanckhurst@bloomberg.net

China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Hehe no surprise here .
These chinese were were preaching us the accountibility of rupee in another thread when they themselves have no idea in what deep **** they are heading to........funny Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vitchilo

The world is heading for another big recession, IMO we're already in one.

Which country will have severe unrest due to this? Europe is already getting it... America soon enough, China too.

Hopefully none of these incompetent governments will start a war to distract their populations from the real problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

No surprise. China is manufacturing based economy and as the country's economy of the customers of Chinese industries are getting a hit, it was expected. 

But as soon as other economies improve, things may go back to normal.

But there are other factors that are not touched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

KRAIT said:


> No surprise. China is manufacturing based economy and as the country's economy of the customers of Chinese industries are getting a hit, it was expected.
> 
> But as soon as other economies improve, things may go back to normal.
> 
> But there are other factors that are not touched.



Other factors ??


----------



## KRAIT

Akash A. said:


> Other factors ??


Emergence of new economies, quality issues which we have seen in case of US, Sri Lanka etc. (not saying others don't have problems regarding quality), emergence of domestic industries in the nations where China have market and now their companies facing competition.

Conflicts or strained relations are also not good for economy. The fear of disruption of supply due to break out of any conflict makes their customers to start looking for alternatives.


----------



## Plexyre

Akash A. said:


> Hehe no surprise here .
> These chinese were were preaching us the accountibility of rupee in another thread when they themselves have no idea in what deep **** they are heading to........funny Chinese



Yuan Hits High Against U.S. Dollar - WSJ.com

China's yuan hits record high as Oct holiday approaches

Just thought you'd like to know. Btw this was dated a day old.


----------



## anarchy 99

Gigawatt said:


> How 2 times faster, your GDP growth has slowed down to 7.6%, our last quarter growth was 5.5%.



China adds more GDP per year than India could even dream of


----------



## sweetgrape

China's most advanced research ship delivered- China.org.cn
*China's most advanced research ship delivered*




China's most sophisticated research vessel -- named Kexue, or Science -- was delivered to its operator on Saturday in Qingdao, a port city in eastern Shandong Province.

The 87.5-million-U.S. dollar ship, manufactured by the Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd. based in Hubei Province, was handed over to the Institute of Oceanology, Chinese Academy of Sciences (IOCAS).

Weighing 4,711 tonnes, the vessel is 99.8 meters long and 17.8 meters wide. With a cruising capacity of 15,000 nautical miles and a top speed of 15 knots, it can travel with 80 members for 60 days.

Kexue features better stability and a larger laboratory space as well as having more manoeuvrabilty in comparison with other Chinese research vessels, said Sun Song, director of the IOCAS. He added that the vessel is among the world's most advanced research ships.

Capable of global voyages and all-day observations, the ship is seen as a moving laboratory on the sea.

It will serve as one of the key vessels for the country's oceanographic studies for the next 10 to 20 years, with world-leading facilities for scientific detection and experiments, Sun said.

Kexue is designed to conduct a wide range of tasks, such as water body detection, atmospheric exploration, deep-sea environment exploration and remote sensing information verification.

The construction of the ship began in 2010 and launched in November last year for trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

From boom to bust? Well, it sure looks like it. China is heading downhill, never mind all the bluster that emanates from Chinese statisticians to the contrary. Is what were seeing the beginning of the great fall of the Han Dynasty? And the article below doesn't include the disaster facing the Chinese and that is, an aging population when there would be no 'hands on deck' to churn out stuff in about 30 years time. But that's for another thread. 
_______________________________________________________________

China's number crunching is too perfect for its own good. WikiLeaks drew attention to them with publication of a message that, in 2007, Vice Premier Li Keqiang told U.S. officials that China's GDP figures are *"man-made" and "for reference only"*. Equally important, Beijing's tools for boosting the economy may set back medium-term essential reforms.

In spite of staunch claims by China's top statisticians that their numbers have been checked to see that they do add up, there are several points of inconsistency. *Electricity consumption is flat; new housing starts continue to collapse; retail sales figures do not point in a clear direction; and the GDP deflator implied from the difference between nominal and real rates of GDP growth suggests that China is on track toward deflation.*

All of these factors lead economists to suggest that China's growth may be more like 7 to 7.3 percent. "Before the story of 'China as the forthcoming greatest economic power', many held the impression that Chinese companies either were not well run, or were run by crooks who cooked the books and produced inferior products to rip people off. Meanwhile, corruption was rampant ...

"These are the problems of China's past. But if they sound familiar to you, that's because they are what increasing numbers of people are talking about now. *China is still full of businessmen who make crap products that are dangerous for human consumption. Corruption is as serious as it was, if not more so. You still have to bribe officials to achieve your goals, and government officials cannot have a successful career without being corrupt ...* 

As professor Michael Pettis of Peking University has pointed out, rebalancing the economy will probably involve a fall in the GDP growth rate. He believes that ordinary Chinese will not care if growth falls to 5 percent or even to 3 percent, as long as wages go up, household income rises and they get a bigger share of the pie.
_______________________________________________________________


China failing economic vision test | The Japan Times Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jnd3x0

whatever make you indians happy ...

Indians should be finding articles about how to learn best strategies to improve their economy from economic powers like China,US, etc ... but what a waste of productivity focusing so much on others and don't realizing about their own mess, Imo 

I hope all Asians countries become economic powers so our coming generations can live the life of peace, happiness and opportunity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

China manufacturing declines for 11th month in a row - NDTVProfit.com

Beginning of the end.


----------



## anon45

Vitchilo said:


> The world is heading for another big recession, IMO we're already in one.
> 
> Which country will have severe unrest due to this? Europe is already getting it... America soon enough, China too.
> 
> Hopefully none of these incompetent governments will start a war to distract their populations from the real problems.



Fiscal cliff is a big worry for the US, but if we can get past that we'll be puttering along as are economy is at least slightly better than stable... unfortunately I don't think congress will be able to get past that, nor will they accept the automatic cuts 
They'll kick the can down the road and legislate away the pain of the fiscal cliff, truly spineless when it comes to the economy.

That's not to say there aren't reasons to do so, but still spineless.


----------



## Snomannen

I have been reading these kind of articles for years.


----------



## rcrmj

KirovAirship said:


> I have been reading these kind of articles for years.



As the theory of China 'collapsing' has been entertaining idiots for at least 3 dacades, how many more dacades they will continue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

jnd3x0 said:


> whatever make you indians happy ...
> 
> Indians should be finding articles about how to learn best strategies to improve their economy from economic powers like China,US, etc ... but what a waste of productivity focusing so much on others and don't realizing about their own mess, Imo
> 
> I hope all Asians countries become economic powers so our coming generations can live the life of peace, happiness and opportunity


It doesn't make us too happy! Why? Because we have a trade relationship with China amounting to *$60 billion* at present slated to reach* $100 billion *by 2015! Probably *$200 billion* by 2020! Compare this with Sino-Pak trade which is just $14 billion!


----------



## Korean

rcrmj said:


> As the theory of China 'collapsing' has been entertaining idiots for at least 3 dacades, how many more dacades they will continue?



One of the reasons the Japanese leadership play a hardball against China is that Japanese politicians subscribe to "China's impending economic and political collapse" theory, thus no need to negotiate with the CCP people who would be gone in 5 years anyway.


----------



## jnd3x0

OrionHunter said:


> It doesn't make us too happy! Why? Because we have a trade relationship with China amounting to *$60 billion* at present slated to reach* $100 billion *by 2015! Probably *$200 billion* by 2020! Compare this with Sino-Pak trade which is just $14 billion!



yes check your size and then compare with us, even with this amount we are doing much better dealing with them than you and 2020 2030 2040 this and that, please I don't stick with certain forecast results, table turns within days


----------



## Jade

jnd3x0 said:


> yes check your size and then compare with us, even with this amount we are doing much better dealing with them than you and 2020 2030 2040 this and that, please I don't stick with certain forecast results, table turns within days



Yes, India and Pakistan cannot be compared. 

But doubt whether Pakistan would be of much value to China after 2030.


----------



## veekysingh

jnd3x0 said:


> yes check your size and then compare with us, even with this amount we are doing much better dealing with them than you and 2020 2030 2040 this and that, please I don't stick with certain forecast results, table turns within days



oh dear , pakistani's always look cute when they play ''size'' card.



jnd3x0 said:


> yes check your size and then compare with us, even with this amount we are doing much better dealing with them than you and 2020 2030 2040 this and that, please I don't stick with certain forecast results, table turns within days



oh dear , pakistani's always look cute when they play ''size'' card.


----------



## Pakchina

If Chinese economy is failing but what can we say about the Indian econmy which is 10 times worst than the Chinese economy. China's growth according to western specialist, is around 7% while for India it is 5% that is no growth at all for a developing country. The situation is worst for India. Moreover if China's economy is failing, it would be felt all around the world and you will be the one to feel it. It would be bad news for everyone in the world, not only for Chinese as the Eurozone has already crashed while the US is still licking on its financial crisis. So no need for you to be happy, due to globalization if Chinese economy fails the world also will fail. Just as all Indians, the defeacaters and scatlanders, you are really a stupid and mentally ill to be happy for something which indirectly would be bad for you, your family and children. If the Chinese economy is failing, it is not because of the failure of its Government but because export is declining due to falling demand in Europe and US due itself to the financial crisis caused by the European and US Government. While if the Indian economy is failing, it is due to the incompetency of its corrupt Government. That is the reality, my stupid friend, use your commonsense and do not post crappy and shitty thread just for trolling. Stop defeacate on PDF, keept it clean and do it in the Indian streets.


----------



## Lenin

Pakchina said:


> If Chinese economy is failing but what can we say about the Indian econmy which is 10 times worst than the Chinese economy. China's growth according to western specialist, is around 7% while for India it is 5% that is no growth at all for a developing country. The situation is worst for India. Moreover if China's economy is failing, it would be felt all around the world and you will be the one to feel it. It would be bad news for everyone in the world, not only for Chinese as the Eurozone has already crashed while the US is still licking on its financial crisis. So no need for you to be happy, due to globalization if Chinese economy fails the world also will fail. Just as all Indians, the defeacaters and scatlanders, you are really a stupid and mentally ill to be happy for something which indirectly would be bad for you, your family and children. If the Chinese economy is failing, it is not because of the failure of its Government but because export is declining due to falling demand in Europe and US due itself to the financial crisis caused by the European and US Government. While if the Indian economy is failing, it is due to the incompetency of its corrupt Government. That is the reality, my stupid friend, use your commonsense and do not post crappy and shitty thread just for trolling. Stop defeacate on PDF, keept it clean and do it in the Indian streets.



pakistan has become a use and throw product, first US used it and dumbed and now china is using it without realising that china is sucking them up, if pakistani's don't realise it they will become so weak that they will never be able to stand on their own feet....even in this forum pakistani's are being used to defend china from indian trollers...


----------



## OrionHunter

Pakchina said:


> If Chinese economy is failing but what can we say about the Indian econmy which is 10 times worst than the Chinese economy.


Don't talk through your hat and spew nonsensical baloney! Indian economy is 10 times worse than China's? You must be from Mars!

And I thought we were discussing China's economic downhill journey, NOT INDIA'S?


----------



## Bobby

OrionHunter said:


> It doesn't make us too happy! Why? Because we have a trade relationship with China amounting to *$60 billion* at present slated to reach* $100 billion *by 2015! Probably *$200 billion* by 2020! Compare this with Sino-Pak trade which is just $14 billion!





In 2020 we will ask China.....Choose one... India or Pakistan.....$200 billion or around $30 billion .............................We will see what China chooses


----------



## Fanling Monk

Relax world, I know what you people fear the most but don't worry China's economy is on track, albeit not as strong as before because of Europe. *In fact Goldman sees China's growth slowing to 7 percent for next decade*:



(Reuters) - China's economy is expected to grow at a much slower pace of about seven percent over the next decade, but its stock market still has the most attractive upside among "BRIC" countries, according to Jim O'Neill, Chairman of Goldman Sachs Asset Management.

"China is in the early stages of going from a long period where it was all about the quantity of growth, into an era where the focus is on the quality of growth," O'Neill told a news conference in Singapore.

O'Neill, who coined the term "BRICs" to describe the emerging countries of Brazil, Russia, India and China, said markets have not fully factored in the next decade of slower growth for the world's second-largest economy.

That, he said, explains the underperformance of China's stock market.

After three decades of breakneck development that saw annual growth average of 10 percent, China's government is trying to steer growth lower to complete structural economic reforms.

"We're all used to the drug of 10 percent growth and those days are behind us," said O'Neill.

As China makes its transition, O'Neill expects consumer-related and healthcare companies to benefit, while those that depend on heavy industry production and heavy industry commodities were likely to lose out.

Investors are concerned over the timing of China's planned slowdown, as it could be derailed by the global economic downturn that has sapped overseas orders for exports from China's vast factory sector.

China's CSI300 Index .CSI300 has fallen 2.2 percent so far this year, While the MSCI Asia Pacific ex-Japan's .MIAPJ0000PUS 12.5 percent rise in the same period.

O'Neill said he expected China's A-shares to rise again over the next year, and disagreed with the what he described as a growing consensus that Chinese equities would never rally again.

However, he saw China's economy continuing to struggle in the near term, and said the slowdown in growth may have spread into the July-September period, which would mark a seventh consecutive quarter of slowing growth.

"It's too soon to say a clear recovery is on the way. The Chinese economy still seems to be softening and it's possible that the economy may be weaker in Q3 than it was in Q2," O'Neill said.

"There are not many signs yet of a big easing in financial conditions, which usually is a good leading indicator of momentum."

China is not alone in facing slower growth. Goldman Sachs Asset Management expects all "BRIC" countries, except Brazil, to see lower growth than they did in the last 10 years.

However, their collective share of the world economy will still rise, and O'Neill noted that recent policy reforms that some countries like India and Brazil have introduced are a good sign.

India introduced sweeping reforms two weeks ago, such as raising the price of heavily-subsidized diesel, aimed at shoring up government finances and attracting foreign investment to revive economic growth.

Goldman sees China's growth slowing to 7 percent for next decade | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

So many indian are obsessed with "failing" economy of china!!
Most of indian are in det dream, this just is part of it. big talk, little action, keep it, that's only hope I put on indian, although you are doing these, do it better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

sweetgrape said:


> So many indian are obsessed with "failing" economy of china!!
> Most of indian are in det dream, this just is part of it. big talk, little action, keep it, that's only hope I put on indian, although you are doing these, do it better!



If you check all the negative post on economy of India and China.... you will know...who is more obsessed


----------



## SinoChallenger

OrionHunter said:


> As professor Michael Pettis of Peking University has pointed out, rebalancing the economy will probably involve a fall in the GDP growth rate. He believes that ordinary Chinese will not care if growth falls to 5 percent or even to 3 percent, as long as wages go up, household income rises and they get a bigger share of the pie.


That is what the Chinese government is trying to do. Lower the GDP growth rate to a more healthy 5% and level out inequalities. But india is looking at a debt crisis and currency crisis on top of a return to the "hindu rate of growth."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

*Analysis: China slides faster into pensions black hole*

Analysis: China slides faster into pensions black hole - Yahoo! News


----------



## JayAtl

*China services PMI falls to 53.7 as new orders soften*
China services PMI falls to 53.7 as new orders soften - Yahoo! News



> BEIJING (Reuters) - China's normally robust services sector weakened sharply in September, as slow growth in manufacturing finally began to feed through to the rest of the economy, an official survey showed on Wednesday.
> 
> The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) for the services sector fell to 53.7 in September from 56.3 in August, weighed by lackluster new orders, according to the latest survey from the National Bureau of Statistics.


----------



## Obambam

Bobby said:


> If you check all the negative post on economy of India and China.... you will know...who is more obsessed



Checked and the answer for you is: Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LvpAK

Bobby said:


> If you check all the negative post on economy of India and China.... you will know...who is more obsessed



China is on the turn, Turning to Hi-tech manufactory. So the labor-intense industries transfer. It seems bad, while the fact is good. China has multi-measures to spur economy, but the Economy is big and the speed of growth slows down is normal. 
China's estate is in bubble, so If china govt cut the house-sailing price down, and allowance more money in medical care system, It's people will have much more spare money to spend, and the demand will boom again.
as to India , I think India economy will grow, While both CN and India will suffer the distress of slow down of the speed.
to the developed countries, Europe and Japan will decline undoubtedly. US will be strong again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grandmaster

LvpAK said:


> China is on the turn, Turning to Hi-tech manufactory. So the labor-intense industries transfer. It seems bad, while the fact is good. China has multi-measures to spur economy, but the Economy is big and the speed of growth slows down is normal.
> China's estate is in bubble, so If china govt cut the house-sailing price down, and allowance more money in medical care system, It's people will have much more spare money to spend, and the demand will boom again.
> as to India , I think India economy will grow, While both CN and India will suffer the distress of slow down of the speed.
> to the developed countries, Europe and Japan will decline undoubtedly. US will be strong again.



dont need to care whatever they post. they got the jealousy gene. so, the only way to cure their sickness is to let them satisfy with what they want to read. just treat them like poeple with mental illness disorders. the importance is to do your best for china

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*China's tourism industry reaps golden harvest*

Xinhuanet

BEIJING, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- China's "Golden Week" holiday justified its title with a rise in tourism revenue, National Tourism Administration (NTA) statistics showed Sunday.

The country's 119 major scenic spots received a total of 34.25 million visitors during the eight-day holiday, up 20.96 percent from the corresponding period last year. Tourism income surged by nearly a quarter from 2011 to 1.77 billion yuan (278.39 million U.S. dollars), the NTA said.

The administration said many scenic spots, including the Forbidden City, attracted record volumes of visitors during the longest-ever "Golden Week" bridging the Mid-Autumn Festival and the National Day holiday.

On Tuesday, 186,000 people visited the Forbidden City, or the Palace Museum at the heart of Beijing -- the largest single-day number of visitors ever.

But the holiday tour spree also gave rise to complaints among the public about unpleasantly crowded scenic spots and restaurants as well as traffic congestion.

On Wednesday, thousands of vehicles jammed two mountain roads winding to and out of the Lushan Mountain scenic area in eastern China.

The week witnessed a significant increase in the number of individual road travelers because of the government's policy that exempts passenger cars from road tolls during the holiday.

The policy resulted in unprecedented traffic and caused heavy congestion on major expressways.

According to statistics from the Ministry of Transport, a record of 80.87 million people traveled by road each day during the holiday, adding the total volume to 647 million.

Meanwhile, the country's trains carried 60.95 million passengers, up 9.4 percent year on year, while the number of airway travelers hit 7.61 million from Sept. 29 to Oct. 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Interview: China, Russia to embrace investment growth: banker*

Xinhuanet


MOSCOW, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- As trade between Russia and China is thriving, the two countries can expect a similar growth in investment, says an executive of a leading Russian investment bank.

In a recent interview with Xinhua, Damian Chunilal, CEO Asia for VTB Capital, highly valued the bilateral trade and the expanding connection between the two giant neighbors.

"The recent APEC summit in Vladivostok has demonstrated increasing connections between Russia and the Asian region in general, and China in particular," Chunilal said.

He recalled the goals set by Russia and China of lifting bilateral trade to 100 billion U.S. dollars by 2015 and to 200 billion by 2020.

In 2011, bilateral trade reached 80 billion U.S. dollars, marking a record year-on-year rise of 42.7 percent.

In addition to the growth of bilateral trade, the two countries should step up financial cooperation so as to boost investment flows, including direct investments and portfolio investments.

"We've been seeing it," Chunilal said, referring to the existing investment flows between the two countries.

In June, Russia and China launched the 4-billion-U.S.-dollar Russia-China Investment Fund, established by the Russian Direct Investments Fund and China Investment Corp. This move has been considered as a milestone in bilateral investment in the Far East region.

"We would hope to see more portfolio investment from Asia and, in particular, from China into Russia," Chunilal added.

According to Chunilal, many sectors in Russia, such as natural resources, agriculture and consumer goods production, are likely to attract Chinese investors and business people.

Chunilal praised China for its adjustment of the economic development policy to benefit its people.

"China rapidly evolved from a world manufacturer to a market and the success of economic reforms has real benefits to the economic welfare of the overall population," Chunilal said.

"And I'm very confident that exactly the same is going to happen in Russia," he said.

Indicators for economic growth, the median per capita income and the sovereign debt situation show clearly that Russia's consumer sector is likely to develop rapidly, Chunilal said.

Development of Russia in the recent five years has been impressive, he said, expressing confidence in Russia's future.

As one of the largest investment bank in Russia, VTB Capital will prove its ability to facilitate trade, financial and investment flows between Asia and Russia, Chunilal added.

"We are building our capability to serve Chinese investors," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

On Friday, shares of Trina Solar closed at $4.62, down $0.18 for the day. The stock has been falling for a long time, declining more than 85% in the last three years. Thats not bad, however, considering Trina is a Chinese solar company. Rival Suntech Power has seen its shares, also listed on the Big Board, drop. They are at about 2% of their 2007 values. And Yingli Green Energy plunged 7.3% on Friday in New York, and it is now trading close to its five-year low.

*In last two years, shares of Chinese solar cell producers have fallen by about half, and more price declines are on the way. The prospects for these manufacturers are poor.*

More important, the seemingly intractable problems of the sector highlight the limitsand impending failureof the countrys industrial policy. *Its not that Chinese technocrats did not accomplish their ambitious goals. They set out to create an industry that would dominate the world, and they succeeded. They aided solar cell manufacturers with easy credit from state banksperhaps as much as $18 billion of cheap loansand, some say, subsidies. As a result of central and local government support, Chinese manufacturers began to expand rapidly. Chinese competitors now own 70% of the worlds wafer-producing capacity.*

*Make that overcapacity. Massive subsidies and state intervention have stimulated overcapacity more than 20 times total Chinese consumption and close to double total global demand, said Milan Nitzschke, president of EU ProSun, in a statement released late last month. The company alleges that 90% of Chinese production had to be exported and that Beijing used subsidies to keep its manufacturers in business.*

EU ProSun, a subsidiary of SolarWorld of Germany, has filed a complaint with the European Commission alleging Chinas subsidies were illegal. The Commission is already investigating charges that Chinese producers have been dumping production in Europe. In July, ProSun filed an anti-dumping complaint with the Commission. European solar panel makers say Chinese companies have been selling at 80% below their cost.

Chinese producers are clearly worried about the investigations in Brussels. Europe, the worlds largest solar market, accounted for $27 billion of their sales last year. That was about a third of their production and 7% of all Chinese exports to the European Union.

The U.S., on the other hand, takes around 7% of China solar exports, and what is left of the American industry is filing trade actions against Chinese producers as well.

U.S. manufacturers, led by SolarWorld, have already won preliminary relief. An initial Commerce Department decision in May of this year imposed countervailing duties of between 2.90% to 4.73%, to make up for Chinese subsidies, and anti-dumping duties of about 31%. On Wednesday, Commerce issues its final decision, and producers are hoping those tariffs will be increased.

The International Trade Commission is expected to make its announcement in November. Last year, the Commission voted 6-0 in favor of American producers. Just about no analyst expects a reversal.

Chinese producers are already bracing for the imposition of stiff penalties on both sides of the Atlantic. As a first step, they are using components manufactured elsewhere. That maneuver technically avoids the U.S. duties, at least for the moment. U.S. manufacturers want the Commerce Department to broaden the tariffs to cover this stratagem.

*In any event, Chinese manufacturers know they will have to come up with more permanent solutions to avoid crippling trade penalties. Their latest tactic is to buy European competitors. Guangdong Aiko Solar Energy this summer purchased Scheuten Solar of the Netherlands, and Hanwha SolarOne Co. recently announced plans to acquire Germanys Q-Cells, a move Hanwha said was designed to avoid European trade sanctions.*

*The only problem is that locating manufacturing to Europe wont work due to the high costs40% higher than China. There are, of course, alternatives. China Sunenergy Co. said it would move panel assembly lines to Turkey this year, and analysts expect Chinese companies will shift production to Thailand, India, and Sri Lanka as well as Taiwan. Yet costs of production will still rise for Chinese producers. In Taiwan, for instance, costs are still 15% above those across the strait in China.*

Costs, of course, are crucial. Even with all the advantages of manufacturing in China, the countrys largest solar panel makers suffer losses of one yuan for every three yuan of sales.

The industry-wide unprofitability means that Chinese technocrats have to throw their world-dominating industry a lifeline. In the last week of September, the China Securities Journal reported that the state-run China Development Bank, which is specifically tasked with implementing Beijings policies, would be giving priority to 12 of Chinas largest solar companies.

More lending to an industry that gorged on credit is only a short-term tactic at best.

The only real solution is closing production lines to get capacity in line with demand. Suntech Power is shutting down about a quarter of its capacity to manufacture solar cells, and it appears that Trina Solar will also slim down its operations in coming months.

Moreover, Beijing technocrats will force other producers to do the same thing. The powerful National Development and Reform Commission wants to see two-thirds of panel makers go out of business. Only the largest producers, which are presently unviable, will survive.

*In short, central government technocrats, to salvage their industrial policy, will now have to destroy what they worked so hard to create.*

Sun Sets on China's Solar Industry - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Splurgenxs

just post it in there Chinese economy thread, no point making new threads.


----------



## illusion8

The overall Solar market hasn't evolved as expected - there were very high projections in 07-08 and the industry hasn't matched up to the hype it initially generated.


----------



## IndoCarib

China has the most wind turbine manufacturing companies. Closure of Chinese companies may open up a window of opportunities for Indian companies like Suzlon 

1. VESTAS, Denmark
2. Sinovel, China
3. Goldwind, China
4. Gamesa, Spain
5. Enercon, Germany
6. GE Wind Energy, USA
7. Suzlon, India
8. Guodian United Power, China
9. Siemens Wind Power, Germany/Denmark
10. Ming Yang, China

Wind Turbine Manufacturers | BiofuelsWatch.com


----------



## djsjs

it is not news ,maybe news 2 years ago.google "dezhou" ,it is a city of solar


----------



## veekysingh

djsjs said:


> it is not news ,maybe news 2 years ago.google "dezhou" ,it is a city of solar



open the link and get yourself enlighten.


----------



## djsjs

veekysingh said:


> open the link and get yourself enlighten.


Most of the factories closed, workers go to beg, lol........i am one of them....what is going on? here is a big chance of donating $$ to me.


----------



## veekysingh

djsjs said:


> Most of the factories closed, workers go to beg, lol........i am one of them....what is going on? here is a big chance of donating $$ to me.



 lol,,,


----------



## djsjs

i have a question:&#21441;&#38149;&#30179;&#20260;&#26377;&#19979;&#38480;&#21527;&#65311;


----------



## anon45

Solar power's time is 20 years into the future... and always will be.


----------



## shuttler

*China sets Guiness Book of world records for building the world's tallest all terraine hoisting crane, ZACB01 and 101 meters truck mounted concrete pump crane
*





*Word records certificates presentation ceremony iin September*

*101 meters truck mounted concrete pump crane
*















*The world's largest all terraine hoisting crane, ZACB01 (left) and 101 meters truck mounted concrete pump crane*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Other industries too follow the same trend


----------



## shuttler

*101 meters truck mounted concrete pump crane
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China launches the Kexue (Science) research vessel:
*






China's Great Science and Technology

2012-10-03  Chinas most sophisticated research vessel  named Kexue, or Science  was delivered to its operator on Saturday in Qingdao, a port city in eastern Shandong Province.

The 87.5-million-U.S. dollar ship, manufactured by the Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd. based in Hubei Province, was handed over to the Institute of Oceanology, Chinese Academy of Sciences (IOCAS).

Weighing 4,711 tonnes, the vessel is 99.8 meters long and 17.8 meters wide. With a cruising capacity of 15,000 nautical miles and a top speed of 15 knots, it can travel with 80 members for 60 days.

Kexue features better stability and a larger laboratory space as well as having more manoeuvrabilty in comparison with other Chinese research vessels, said Sun Song, director of the IOCAS. He added that the vessel is among the worlds most advanced research ships.

Capable of global voyages and all-day observations, the ship is seen as a moving laboratory on the sea.

It will serve as one of the key vessels for the countrys oceanographic studies for the next 10 to 20 years, with world-leading facilities for scientific detection and experiments, Sun said.

Kexue is designed to conduct a wide range of tasks, such as water body detection, atmospheric exploration, deep-sea environment exploration and remote sensing information verification.

The construction of the ship began in 2010 and launched in November last year for trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

SinoShip - News Content - Asia?s largest roro to be put into operation
*Asia&#8217;s largest roro to be put into operation*




The largest passenger roro vessel &#8220;Bo Hai Jing Zhu&#8221; is scheduled to put into operation on 11 October, according to Bohai Ferry Co., Ltd.

After four months&#8217; installation and adjustment, the ship will be launched. &#8220;Bo Hai Jing Zhu&#8221;, the sister ship of &#8220;Bo Hai Cui Zhu&#8221;, cost a combined RMB400m. The ships can accommodate 2,292 passengers and over 300 automobiles, and also have a helipad.

Currently, the &#8220;Bo Hai Jing Zhu&#8221;, at 178.8 m long and 28 m wide, is the largest passenger roro vessel in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*China tests world's fastest alpine railway
*

Chinadaily

and more here:

*Ice train begins trial operations
*
2012-10-09
By Xu Wei in Beijing and Zhou Huiying in Harbin (China Daily)
*Railway built to withstand extreme cold prepares to welcome travelers
*
Chinadaily

A high-speed railway linking major cities in Northeast China began trial operations on Monday, ahead of its launch at the end of the year.

The new line, which links Dalian, a port city in Liaoning province and Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang province, is the world's first high-speed railway built to withstand extreme cold weather conditions, according to a statement by Harbin railway authorities.






A test train departs from the Dalian North Railway Station, a terminus of the new Harbin-Dalian High-Speed Railway, in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Oct 8, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua] 

A test train departed Harbin on Monday morning, arriving in Dalian three-and-a-half hours later. The journey takes nine hours on an ordinary train.

The new line will make 24 stops and connect 10 cities, including the capitals of Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces.

Construction of the 921-kilometer line began in 2008. It is designed to reach a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour, but will travel initially at a maximum of 300 km/h, railway authorities said.

The line has to withstand extreme temperatures as low as -39.9 C in winter and as high as 40 C in summer, which poses major challenges to the trains and railway construction.

Zhang Xize, chief engineer of the Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway program, said the low temperatures in Northeast China could threaten the roadbed and rail track and ice could also disrupt the power supply and signal system.

We researched the experiences of high-speed railway line construction in relatively cold areas of Germany and Japan and took reference from road, water conservancy and electric supply projects in frigid areas, Zhang said.

The railway is fitted with special facilities to remove snow and ice from the line and to protect its power supply systems from the elements.

We have used all the measures that we can come up with to ensure the safety of this project, said Zhang.

The line could provide a boost to the tourism industry in Harbin and Dalian, both major vacation destinations.

Harbin is notable for its beautiful ice sculptures in winter and its Russian legacy, and Dalian is well known for its mild climate and multiple beaches.

The railway comes at the right time as I was planning to take my daughter to see the ice lanterns in Harbin this winter, said Liu Yan, a 38-year-old resident of Dalian.

The new railway is also expected to ease pressure on the current rail system during peak holiday times.

Li Xiaoyan, a 29-year-old English teacher from Dalian, said it was difficult to buy a railway ticket to return to her hometown in Heilongjiang province during the Spring Festival and National Day holidays because trains between Dalian and Harbin were fully booked.

Both cities are popular tourist spots and there are few discount air tickets. Usually it takes me several hours to book a railway ticket. I hope the new high-speed railway will help alleviate the situation, she said.

Contact the writers at xuwei@chinadaily.com.cn and zhouhuiying@chinadaily.com.cn

Zhang Xiaomin in Dalian and Liu Ce in Shenyang contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*More pix for our newly launched ship for scientific research: &#31185;&#23398;&#21495; Kexue *
















China's newly-designed scientific research vessel "Kexue", or 
"Science", is seen during its launching ceremony in Wuhan, central 
China's Hubei Province, Nov. 30, 2011. China launched its new scientific research vessel here Wednesday. The vessel, 99.6 meters long and 17.8 wide, is equipped with a podded electric propulsion system. The ship also features world-class facilities for water body detection, atmospheric exploration, deep-sea environment exploration and remote sensing information research. The cruising capacity of the ship reaches 15,000 nautical miles with speeds up to 15 knots. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China's innovative automatic underground parking sytem launches in &#27743;&#33487;&#21335;&#36890; Nantong, Jiangsu Province*
*2012-10-10*






















Photo (1st) and text courtesy

Photo courtesy


&#25454;&#23186;&#20307;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#25972;&#20010;&#20572;&#36710;&#31995;&#32479;&#20026;&#31570;&#29366;&#32467;&#26500;&#65292;&#27850;&#36710;&#20301;&#21576;&#25918;&#23556;&#29615;&#24418;&#20998;&#24067;&#65292;&#36710;&#36742;&#23384;&#25918;&#36890;&#36807;&#30005;&#33041;&#26234;&#33021;&#32534;&#31243;&#23454;&#29616;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;&#25511;&#21046;&#65292;&#23384;&#21462;&#36710;&#25972;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#30001;&#22402;&#30452;&#21319;&#38477;&#12289;360&#24230;&#26059;&#36716;&#12289;&#26426;&#26800;&#20256;&#21160;&#25512;&#36865;&#19977;&#20010;&#22522;&#26412;&#21160;&#20316;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;&#27492;&#22320;&#19979;&#31435;&#20307;&#36710;&#24211;&#20849;5&#23618;&#65292;&#27599;&#23618;10&#20010;&#36710;&#20301;&#65292;&#21487;&#23384;&#25918;50&#36742;&#36710;&#65292;&#19982;&#20256;&#32479;&#30340;&#22320;&#38754;&#20572;&#36710;&#30456;&#27604;&#22823;&#22823;&#33410;&#32422;&#20102;&#20572;&#36710;&#38754;&#31215;&#12290;&#24038;&#22270;&#20026;10&#26376;3&#26085;&#65292;&#36710;&#36742;&#20572;&#20837;&#22320;&#19979;&#31435;&#20307;&#36710;&#24211;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457; &#24464;&#22521;&#38054; &#25668;

google translation:

According to media reports, the entire parking system for tubular structures, parking spaces, a radiation ring distribution vehicles stored by the computer intelligent programming to automate control the whole process from the access to the car vertical lift, 360-degree rotation, mechanical transmission push completion of the three basic actions. 5 layers of dimensional underground garage and 10 parking spaces on each can hold 50 cars, the parking area of &#8203;&#8203;significant savings compared with traditional ground parking. Left October 3, stop the vehicle into the three-dimensional underground garage system. Xinhua News Agency issued Xu Peiqin photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#25658;&#26102;&#36895;500&#20844;&#37324;&#35797;&#39564;&#21015;&#36710;&#20142;&#30456;&#26575;&#26519;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23637;*
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710; &#21457;&#24067;&#26102;&#38388;&#65306;2012-09-19 &#27983;&#35272;&#27425;&#25968;&#65306;1797

Source:&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710; csrgc.com.cn

9&#26376;18&#26085;&#33267;21&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#25658;&#26102;&#36895;500&#20844;&#37324;&#26356;&#39640;&#36895;&#24230;&#35797;&#39564;&#21015;&#36710;&#12289;CRH6&#22411;&#22478;&#38469;&#21015;&#36710;&#31561;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#20142;&#30456;2012&#24180;&#26575;&#26519;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23637;&#12290;9&#26376;17&#26085;&#65292;&#23637;&#35272;&#27491;&#24335;&#24320;&#24149;&#21069;&#19968;&#22825;&#65292;&#22823;&#25209;&#27431;&#27954;&#35760;&#32773;&#21040;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#23637;&#20301;&#36827;&#34892;&#37319;&#35775;&#12290; 
&#20316;&#20026;&#19968;&#23478;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#20035;&#33267;&#20840;&#29699;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#35013;&#22791;&#21046;&#36896;&#19994;&#37117;&#39047;&#20855;&#35268;&#27169;&#21644;&#24433;&#21709;&#21147;&#30340;&#20225;&#19994;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#19982;&#26575;&#26519;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23637;&#26377;&#23494;&#20999;&#32852;&#31995;&#65292;&#22810;&#27425;&#27966;&#23376;&#20844;&#21496;&#21442;&#21152;&#26575;&#26519;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23637;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#23637;&#20250;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#39318;&#27425;&#25658;&#20247;&#22810;&#21069;&#27839;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#35013;&#22791;&#20197;&#38598;&#22242;&#30340;&#21517;&#20041;&#20142;&#30456;&#65292;&#20840;&#38754;&#20171;&#32461;&#20844;&#21496;&#22312;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#21069;&#27839;&#29702;&#24565;&#21644;&#21019;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290; 
&#26412;&#23626;&#23637;&#20250;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#24102;&#26469;&#20102;&#26102;&#36895;&#21487;&#36798;500&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#26356;&#39640;&#36895;&#24230;&#35797;&#39564;&#21015;&#36710;&#65292;&#26102;&#36895;160-200&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;CRH6&#22411;&#22478;&#38469;&#30005;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65292;&#24635;&#21151;&#29575;&#36798;14400kW&#30340;&#36135;&#36816;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#65292;&#30591;&#40857;&#31995;&#21015;&#20869;&#29123;&#26426;&#36710;&#65292;&#26234;&#24935;&#37325;&#36733;&#36135;&#36710;&#31561;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#30340;&#23637;&#21488;&#19978;&#65292;&#35266;&#20247;&#36824;&#21487;&#20197;&#30475;&#21040;&#22810;&#20010;&#24050;&#34987;&#25104;&#21151;&#36816;&#29992;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#31995;&#21015;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;CRH380A&#39640;&#36895;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#20135;&#21697;&#30446;&#21069;&#20844;&#20132;&#21270;&#30340;&#36816;&#33829;&#36830;&#25509;&#20102;&#21271;&#20140;&#21644;&#19978;&#28023;&#20004;&#22823;&#22478;&#24066;&#24102;&#65307;&#25237;&#20837;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#36816;&#33829;&#30340;Pandaroo&#20132;&#27969;&#20256;&#21160;&#37325;&#36733;&#26426;&#36710;&#21644;&#22823;&#36724;&#37325;&#36135;&#36710;&#65307;&#20197;&#21450;&#20026;&#19981;&#21516;&#20132;&#36890;&#29305;&#28857;&#30340;&#22478;&#24066;&#25152;&#25552;&#20379;&#30340;&#22478;&#36712;&#22320;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#31561;&#31561;&#12290; 

*China South Railway Group Corp = CSRC test train speed of 500 km rail transit exhibition debut in Berlin *
Source: *China South Railway Group Corp* Published :2012-09-19 Views: 1797

September 18 to 21, China South Railway Group Corp to bring higher speed test train speed of 500 kilometers per hour, the new products unveiled CRH6 intercity trains and other rail traffic in Berlin in 2012. September 17, the day before the exhibition was officially opened, a large number of European correspondents to China Southern Auto Show bit interview.
CSRGC and rail transportation show in Berlin as a rail transportation equipment manufacturing industry in China as well as global enterprises are of considerable size and influence, have close ties, and has sent subsidiaries rail transit exhibition in Berlin. The exhibition CSRGC debut on behalf of the Group's first time to bring a number of cutting-edge rail transportation equipment, comprehensive introduction to the cutting-edge ideas and innovative products in the field of rail transportation.
The exhibition, CSRGC bring higher speed test train up to 500 kilometers per hour, CRH6 intercity EMUs 160-200 km per hour, the total power of 14400kW electric freight locomotives, Core Dragon series diesel locomotive, wisdom overloaded trucks. In addition, in the booth of the CSRGC, the audience can see the multiple has been successfully used in the product family, including the high-speed EMU, CRH380A This product is currently connected to the two major cities of Beijing and Shanghai, with the bus operators; into Australian operator AC drive overload in the Pandaroo locomotives and Axle; provided for different traffic characteristics of urban rail transit vehicles, etc..






&#21487;&#33021;&#20250;&#35753;&#35266;&#20247;&#24778;&#21916;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#23637;&#21488;&#36824;&#23637;&#20986;&#20102;&#39640;&#36895;&#36716;&#21521;&#26550;&#12289;&#39640;&#36895;&#40831;&#36718;&#20256;&#21160;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#39640;&#36895;&#30005;&#26426;&#12289;&#29301;&#24341;&#20256;&#21160;&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#23454;&#29289;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#35266;&#20247;&#36824;&#33021;&#36890;&#36807;&#35302;&#25720;&#20114;&#21160;&#26041;&#24335;&#65292;&#20307;&#39564;&#21040;&#20174;&#26410;&#20844;&#20043;&#20110;&#20247;&#30340;&#26356;&#39640;&#36895;&#24230;&#35797;&#39564;&#21015;&#36710;&#30340;&#20869;&#37096;&#35774;&#32622;&#12290; 
&#36817;&#20116;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23454;&#26045;&#20102;&#24222;&#22823;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;&#39640;&#36895;&#38081;&#36335;&#36816;&#33829;&#37324;&#31243;&#24050;&#36798;&#21040;6894&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#26102;&#36895;300-350&#20844;&#37324;&#39640;&#38081;&#36816;&#33829;&#37324;&#31243;3570&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#26102;&#36895;200-250&#20844;&#37324;&#39640;&#38081;3324&#20844;&#37324;&#65307;&#37325;&#36733;&#38081;&#36335;&#22823;&#31206;&#32447;&#65292;&#24180;&#36135;&#36816;&#37327;&#31361;&#30772;4&#20159;&#21544;&#65307;31&#20010;&#22478;&#24066;&#33719;&#25209;&#24314;&#35774;&#22320;&#38081;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26399;&#38388;&#35268;&#21010;&#30340;&#22320;&#38081;&#12289;&#36731;&#36712;&#35268;&#21010;&#32447;&#36335;&#24314;&#35774;&#37324;&#31243;&#36798;&#21040;2600&#20844;&#37324;&#12290; 

Might make the audience a surprise that China Southern Auto Show, Taiwan also exhibited a high-speed bogie, high-speed gear transmission, high-speed motor traction drive system of the products. At the same time, the audience can interact by touching experience within the higher speed test train never made &#8203;&#8203;public settings.
In the past five years, China's rail transit implemented a massive development plan. The high-speed railway mileage of 6894 km, 300-350 km per hour high speed rail operation mileage of 3570 km and 3324 km, 200-250 km per hour high-speed rail; the overloaded railway Daqin line, exceeded 400 million tons of cargo; approved the construction of 31 cities subway lines, subway, light rail planning construction during the "12th five-Year planning mileage of 2600 km.






&#22312;&#36825;&#19968;&#36827;&#31243;&#20013;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#24066;&#22330;&#19978;&#33719;&#24471;&#24191;&#27867;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#39640;&#36895;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#20135;&#21697;&#21344;&#20013;&#22269;&#19978;&#32447;&#36816;&#33829;&#24635;&#37327;&#30340;&#36817;60%&#65292;&#29301;&#24341;&#22823;&#31206;&#38081;&#36335;&#20004;&#19975;&#21544;&#36816;&#29028;&#19987;&#21015;&#30340;&#22823;&#21151;&#29575;&#20132;&#27969;&#20256;&#21160;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#21017;&#26377;80%&#20026;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#25552;&#20379;&#65292;&#26368;&#36817;4&#24180;&#20844;&#21496;&#20013;&#26631;&#30340;&#22269;&#20869;&#22320;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#24635;&#25968;&#20063;&#36229;&#36807;60%&#12290;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#35013;&#22791;&#20854;&#20182;&#20135;&#21697;&#26041;&#38754;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#20063;&#33719;&#24471;50%&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#24066;&#22330;&#20221;&#39069;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#22240;&#27492;&#31215;&#32047;&#20102;&#20135;&#21697;&#24320;&#21457;&#12289;&#36816;&#29992;&#12289;&#32500;&#25252;&#30340;&#20016;&#23500;&#32463;&#39564;&#12290; 
&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#27491;&#22312;&#20840;&#21147;&#25512;&#36827;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#22269;&#38469;&#21270;&#36816;&#33829;&#65292;&#24050;&#32463;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#12289;&#33521;&#22269;&#12289;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#12289;&#24052;&#35199;&#12289;&#39532;&#26469;&#35199;&#20122;&#31561;&#22269;&#23478;&#21644;&#22320;&#21306;&#35774;&#31435;&#20102;10&#23478;&#20998;&#23376;&#20844;&#21496;&#65292;&#36824;&#22312;&#21313;&#22810;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#24314;&#31435;&#20102;&#21150;&#20107;&#22788;&#21644;&#21806;&#21518;&#26381;&#21153;&#28857;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#36824;&#35745;&#21010;&#22312;&#22810;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#24314;&#31435;&#29983;&#20135;&#22522;&#22320;&#23454;&#29616;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#26412;&#22320;&#21270;&#29983;&#20135;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#24050;&#32463;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#35768;&#22810;&#22269;&#23478;&#38081;&#36335;&#30340;&#21512;&#20316;&#20249;&#20276;&#65292;&#20135;&#21697;&#20986;&#21475;&#20122;&#27954;&#12289;&#27431;&#27954;&#12289;&#22823;&#27915;&#27954;&#12289;&#32654;&#27954;&#12289;&#20013;&#19996;&#31561;60&#22810;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290; 

In this process CSRGC products in the Chinese market for wide range of applications, including high-speed EMU products accounted for nearly 60% of the total of on-line operations, power AC drive electric locomotive traction Datong-Qinhuangdao railway, two million tons of coal a special train80% of CSRGC locomotive, 60% of the total number of domestic subway cars over the last four years, the company won the bid. Rail transportation equipment, China South Locomotive to obtain more than 50% of the market share. CSRGC Locomotive and therefore accumulated product development, use, maintenance experience.
CSRGC Locomotive is all out to promote the company's international operations, has been in the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia, Brazil, Malaysia and other countries and regions set up 10 subsidiary companies, is still more than a dozen countries have established offices and service points. CSRGC also plans to set up production bases in several countries to achieve the localization of production of the product. China South Locomotive and rail partners in many countries of the world has become, the products are exported to over 60 countries in Asia, Europe, Oceania, the Americas, the Middle East.






&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#19981;&#20165;&#25317;&#26377;&#24378;&#22823;&#30340;&#21046;&#36896;&#33021;&#21147;&#65292;&#22312;&#30740;&#21457;&#25237;&#20837;&#19978;&#20063;&#19981;&#36951;&#20313;&#21147;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#31185;&#30740;&#32463;&#36153;&#25237;&#20837;&#21344;&#27599;&#24180;&#38144;&#21806;&#25910;&#20837;&#36817;6%&#65292;&#24314;&#25104;4&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#32423;&#30740;&#21457;&#19982;&#35797;&#39564;&#26426;&#26500;&#12289;6&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#35748;&#23450;&#20225;&#19994;&#25216;&#26415;&#20013;&#24515;&#12289;7&#20010;&#32463;&#22269;&#23478;&#23454;&#39564;&#23460;&#35748;&#21487;&#22996;&#21592;&#20250;&#35748;&#21487;&#30340;&#26816;&#27979;&#23454;&#39564;&#20013;&#24515;&#12289;2&#20010;&#38498;&#22763;&#24037;&#20316;&#31449;&#12289;6&#20010;&#21338;&#22763;&#21518;&#24037;&#20316;&#31449;&#65292;&#24182;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#12289;&#33521;&#22269;&#20998;&#21035;&#35774;&#31435;&#20102;&#30740;&#21457;&#26426;&#26500;&#12290; 
2012&#24180;5&#26376;&#65292;&#24503;&#22269;SCI Verkehr&#21457;&#24067;&#26368;&#26032;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#35013;&#22791;&#30740;&#31350;&#25253;&#21578;&#65292;&#20844;&#24067;&#20102;2010&#24180;&#19990;&#30028;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#35013;&#22791;&#26032;&#36896;&#39046;&#22495;&#21313;&#24378;&#65292;&#25968;&#25454;&#26174;&#31034;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#24050;&#32463;&#36291;&#23621;&#31532;&#19968;&#20301;&#12290; 

CSRGC not only has a strong manufacturing capacity, also spared no effort in R & D investment. Current research funding accounted for nearly 6% of the annual sales revenue, built 4 national R & D and testing facility, six National Enterprise Technology Center, 7 by the National Accreditation Board for Laboratories accredited testing laboratory, two academicians' workstations, 6 post-doctoral workstations, and set up a research and development institutions in the United States, the United Kingdom respectively.
May 2012, Germany SCI Verkehr latest release of the world's rail transportation equipment research report, announced the world rail transportation equipment in new areas of the top ten in 2010, the data show that China CSR has jumped the first one.


google translated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

* &#32763;&#23665;&#36234;&#23725; Over the hills and cross the mountains*!







xinhuanet

August 27, 2012

*&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#21363;&#23558;&#28857;&#20142;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;*

&#36825;&#26159;8&#26376;27&#26085;&#22312;&#22235;&#24029;&#30465;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#26063;&#33258;&#27835;&#24030;&#30707;&#28192;&#21439;&#22659;&#20869;&#25293;&#25668;&#30340;&#8220;&#29976;&#30707;&#32447;&#8221;110&#21315;&#20239;&#38081;&#22612;&#12290; 8&#26376;27&#26085;&#36215;&#65292;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#37325;&#28857;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#8221;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#25972;&#20307;&#36716;&#20837;&#21518;&#26399;&#35843;&#35797;&#39564;&#25910;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#24213;&#23454;&#29616;&#31459;&#24037;&#36890;&#30005;&#65292;&#28857;&#20142;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#21306;&#12290;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#36215;&#22987;&#20110;500&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#32463;220&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#8212;&#29976;&#23388;&#32447;&#36335;&#12289;220&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#21644;110&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#8212;&#30707;&#28192;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#32456;&#36798;&#30707;&#28192;110&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#12290;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;1015&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#36208;&#24266;&#24179;&#22343;&#28023;&#25300;&#36817;4000&#31859;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#65292;&#27839;&#36884;&#20132;&#36890;&#12289;&#27668;&#20505;&#26465;&#20214;&#21313;&#20998;&#24694;&#21155;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23545;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26411;&#26032;&#22686;&#20892;&#29287;&#27665;&#32858;&#23621;&#21306;&#8220;&#25143;&#25143;&#36890;&#30005;&#8221;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#26377;&#21147;&#25903;&#25345;&#29976;&#23388;&#27700;&#30005;&#36164;&#28304;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#24320;&#21457;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#36164;&#28304;&#20248;&#21183;&#21521;&#32463;&#27982;&#20248;&#21183;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#34203;&#29577;&#25996; &#25668;&#65289; 
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#33021;&#28304; &#65288;&#36131;&#20219;&#32534;&#36753;: &#24464;&#23425;&#65289; 

*The new Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture Shiqu County electicity grid interconnection project will light up Sichuan Tibetan*

This is an Aug. 27 shooting in the Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture Shiqu County Gan stone line 110 kV tower. August 27, the overall power grid interconnection project of the Tibetan areas in Sichuan power grid construction of key projects - new sweet stone into the post-commissioning and acceptance phase, at the end of September this year is expected to achieve completion energized lit Ganzi. The new Gan power grid interconnection project starting at 500 kV xinduqiao substation 220-kilovolt xinduqiao - Ganzi line, 220-kilovolt of Ganzi substation and 110 kV Ganzi - Shiqu line, the end of Shiqu 110 kV substation. Line length of 1015 km, line corridor average altitude of nearly 4,000 meters, short construction period, along traffic, weather conditions are very bad. The project is of great significance for achieving the goal of "Twelve Five" new farmers and herdsmen ghetto "Power for All", will also be strong support Ganzi Hydropower large-scale development of resources, promote resource advantages into economic advantages. Xinhua News Agency (Xue Yubin photo)
Source: Xinhua Energy (Editor: Xu Ning)






&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#22312;&#29976;&#23388;220&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#26045;&#24037;&#65288;8&#26376;25&#26085;&#25668;&#65289;&#12290; 8&#26376;27&#26085;&#36215;&#65292;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#37325;&#28857;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#8221;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#25972;&#20307;&#36716;&#20837;&#21518;&#26399;&#35843;&#35797;&#39564;&#25910;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#24213;&#23454;&#29616;&#31459;&#24037;&#36890;&#30005;&#65292;&#28857;&#20142;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#21306;&#12290;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#36215;&#22987;&#20110;500&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#32463;220&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#8212;&#29976;&#23388;&#32447;&#36335;&#12289;220&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#21644;110&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#8212;&#30707;&#28192;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#32456;&#36798;&#30707;&#28192;110&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#12290;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;1015&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#36208;&#24266;&#24179;&#22343;&#28023;&#25300;&#36817;4000&#31859;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#65292;&#27839;&#36884;&#20132;&#36890;&#12289;&#27668;&#20505;&#26465;&#20214;&#21313;&#20998;&#24694;&#21155;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23545;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26411;&#26032;&#22686;&#20892;&#29287;&#27665;&#32858;&#23621;&#21306;&#8220;&#25143;&#25143;&#36890;&#30005;&#8221;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#26377;&#21147;&#25903;&#25345;&#29976;&#23388;&#27700;&#30005;&#36164;&#28304;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#24320;&#21457;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#36164;&#28304;&#20248;&#21183;&#21521;&#32463;&#27982;&#20248;&#21183;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#34203;&#29577;&#25996; &#25668;&#65289; 

Construction workers in the Ganzi 220 kV substation construction (photo) on August 25. August 27, the overall power grid interconnection project of the Tibetan areas in Sichuan power grid construction of key projects - new sweet stone into the post-commissioning and acceptance phase, at the end of September this year is expected to achieve completion energized lit Ganzi. The new Gan power grid interconnection project starting at 500 kV xinduqiao substation 220-kilovolt xinduqiao - Ganzi line, 220-kilovolt of Ganzi substation and 110 kV Ganzi - Shiqu line, the end of Shiqu 110 kV substation. Line length of 1015 km, line corridor average altitude of nearly 4,000 meters, short construction period, along traffic, weather conditions are very bad. The project is of great significance for achieving the goal of "Twelve Five" new farmers and herdsmen ghetto "Power for All", will also be strong support Ganzi Hydropower large-scale development of resources, promote resource advantages into economic advantages. Xinhua News Agency (Xue Yubin photo)






&#36825;&#26159;8&#26376;26&#26085;&#22312;&#22235;&#24029;&#30465;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#26063;&#33258;&#27835;&#24030;&#29976;&#23388;&#21439;&#22659;&#20869;&#25293;&#25668;&#30340;&#8220;&#29976;&#30707;&#32447;&#8221;110&#21315;&#20239;&#38081;&#22612;&#12290; 8&#26376;27&#26085;&#36215;&#65292;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#37325;&#28857;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#8221;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#25972;&#20307;&#36716;&#20837;&#21518;&#26399;&#35843;&#35797;&#39564;&#25910;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#24213;&#23454;&#29616;&#31459;&#24037;&#36890;&#30005;&#65292;&#28857;&#20142;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#21306;&#12290;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#36215;&#22987;&#20110;500&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#32463;220&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#8212;&#29976;&#23388;&#32447;&#36335;&#12289;220&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#21644;110&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#8212;&#30707;&#28192;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#32456;&#36798;&#30707;&#28192;110&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#12290;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;1015&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#36208;&#24266;&#24179;&#22343;&#28023;&#25300;&#36817;4000&#31859;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#65292;&#27839;&#36884;&#20132;&#36890;&#12289;&#27668;&#20505;&#26465;&#20214;&#21313;&#20998;&#24694;&#21155;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23545;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26411;&#26032;&#22686;&#20892;&#29287;&#27665;&#32858;&#23621;&#21306;&#8220;&#25143;&#25143;&#36890;&#30005;&#8221;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#26377;&#21147;&#25903;&#25345;&#29976;&#23388;&#27700;&#30005;&#36164;&#28304;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#24320;&#21457;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#36164;&#28304;&#20248;&#21183;&#21521;&#32463;&#27982;&#20248;&#21183;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#34203;&#29577;&#25996; &#25668;&#65289; 

This is an Aug. 26 shooting in the Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Ganzi County Gan stone line 110 kV tower. August 27, the overall power grid interconnection project of the Tibetan areas in Sichuan power grid construction of key projects - new sweet stone into the post-commissioning and acceptance phase, at the end of September this year is expected to achieve completion energized lit Ganzi. The new Gan power grid interconnection project starting at 500 kV xinduqiao substation 220-kilovolt xinduqiao - Ganzi line, 220-kilovolt of Ganzi substation and 110 kV Ganzi - Shiqu line, the end of Shiqu 110 kV substation. Line length of 1015 km, line corridor average altitude of nearly 4,000 meters, short construction period, along traffic, weather conditions are very bad. The project is of great significance for achieving the goal of "Twelve Five" new farmers and herdsmen ghetto "Power for All", will also be strong support Ganzi Hydropower large-scale development of resources, promote resource advantages into economic advantages. Xinhua News Agency (Xue Yubin photo)






8&#26376;27&#26085;&#65292;&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#22312;&#36827;&#34892;&#32452;&#22612;&#20316;&#19994;&#12290; 8&#26376;27&#26085;&#36215;&#65292;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#37325;&#28857;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#8221;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#25972;&#20307;&#36716;&#20837;&#21518;&#26399;&#35843;&#35797;&#39564;&#25910;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#24213;&#23454;&#29616;&#31459;&#24037;&#36890;&#30005;&#65292;&#28857;&#20142;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#21306;&#12290;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#36215;&#22987;&#20110;500&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#32463;220&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#8212;&#29976;&#23388;&#32447;&#36335;&#12289;220&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#21644;110&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#8212;&#30707;&#28192;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#32456;&#36798;&#30707;&#28192;110&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#12290;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;1015&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#36208;&#24266;&#24179;&#22343;&#28023;&#25300;&#36817;4000&#31859;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#65292;&#27839;&#36884;&#20132;&#36890;&#12289;&#27668;&#20505;&#26465;&#20214;&#21313;&#20998;&#24694;&#21155;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23545;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26411;&#26032;&#22686;&#20892;&#29287;&#27665;&#32858;&#23621;&#21306;&#8220;&#25143;&#25143;&#36890;&#30005;&#8221;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#26377;&#21147;&#25903;&#25345;&#29976;&#23388;&#27700;&#30005;&#36164;&#28304;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#24320;&#21457;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#36164;&#28304;&#20248;&#21183;&#21521;&#32463;&#27982;&#20248;&#21183;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#34203;&#29577;&#25996; &#25668;&#65289; 

On August 27, the construction workers during the group tower job. August 27, the overall power grid interconnection project of the Tibetan areas in Sichuan power grid construction of key projects - new sweet stone into the post-commissioning and acceptance phase, at the end of September this year is expected to achieve completion energized lit Ganzi. The new Gan power grid interconnection project starting at 500 kV xinduqiao substation 220-kilovolt xinduqiao - Ganzi line, 220-kilovolt of Ganzi substation and 110 kV Ganzi - Shiqu line, the end of Shiqu 110 kV substation. Line length of 1015 km, line corridor average altitude of nearly 4,000 meters, short construction period, along traffic, weather conditions are very bad. The project is of great significance for achieving the goal of "Twelve Five" new farmers and herdsmen ghetto "Power for All", will also be strong support Ganzi Hydropower large-scale development of resources, promote resource advantages into economic advantages. Xinhua News Agency (Xue Yubin photo)






&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#22312;&#29976;&#23388;220&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#26816;&#26597;&#30005;&#32518;&#65288;8&#26376;25&#26085;&#25668;&#65289;&#12290; 8&#26376;27&#26085;&#36215;&#65292;&#22235;&#24029;&#34255;&#21306;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#37325;&#28857;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#8221;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#25972;&#20307;&#36716;&#20837;&#21518;&#26399;&#35843;&#35797;&#39564;&#25910;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#24213;&#23454;&#29616;&#31459;&#24037;&#36890;&#30005;&#65292;&#28857;&#20142;&#29976;&#23388;&#34255;&#21306;&#12290;&#26032;&#29976;&#30707;&#30005;&#32593;&#32852;&#32593;&#24037;&#31243;&#36215;&#22987;&#20110;500&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#32463;220&#21315;&#20239;&#26032;&#37117;&#26725;&#8212;&#29976;&#23388;&#32447;&#36335;&#12289;220&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#21644;110&#21315;&#20239;&#29976;&#23388;&#8212;&#30707;&#28192;&#32447;&#36335;&#65292;&#32456;&#36798;&#30707;&#28192;110&#21315;&#20239;&#21464;&#30005;&#31449;&#12290;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;1015&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#36208;&#24266;&#24179;&#22343;&#28023;&#25300;&#36817;4000&#31859;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#65292;&#27839;&#36884;&#20132;&#36890;&#12289;&#27668;&#20505;&#26465;&#20214;&#21313;&#20998;&#24694;&#21155;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23545;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#26411;&#26032;&#22686;&#20892;&#29287;&#27665;&#32858;&#23621;&#21306;&#8220;&#25143;&#25143;&#36890;&#30005;&#8221;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#26377;&#21147;&#25903;&#25345;&#29976;&#23388;&#27700;&#30005;&#36164;&#28304;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#24320;&#21457;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#36164;&#28304;&#20248;&#21183;&#21521;&#32463;&#27982;&#20248;&#21183;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#34203;&#29577;&#25996; &#25668;&#65289; 


Check the cable construction personnel in Ganzi 220 kV substation, (August 25). August 27, the overall power grid interconnection project of the Tibetan areas in Sichuan power grid construction of key projects - new sweet stone into the post-commissioning and acceptance phase, at the end of September this year is expected to achieve completion energized lit Ganzi. The new Gan power grid interconnection project starting at 500 kV xinduqiao substation 220-kilovolt xinduqiao - Ganzi line, 220-kilovolt of Ganzi substation and 110 kV Ganzi - Shiqu line, the end of Shiqu 110 kV substation. Line length of 1015 km, line corridor average altitude of nearly 4,000 meters, short construction period, along traffic, weather conditions are very bad. The project is of great significance for achieving the goal of "Twelve Five" new farmers and herdsmen ghetto "Power for All", will also be strong support Ganzi Hydropower large-scale development of resources, promote resource advantages into economic advantages. Xinhua News Agency (Xue Yubin photo)

google translated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China develops 10m-watt electric locomotive
*
Updated: 2012-08-28 10:23 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily

BEIJING -- A major Chinese train maker announced Monday it has developed an electric locomotive with "the world's highest power." 

The power, which reaches 10,000 kilowatts, is the world's highest for an electrical locomotive. This compares to the maximum 6,400-kilowatts power for traditional locomotives, according to a spokesman of Datong Electric Locomotive Co Ltd, maker of the railway vehicle. 

The company is a subsidiary of China North Locomotive and Rolling Corp Ltd, the country's second-largest train maker. 

Designed with a maximum speed that can reach 120 km per hour, the locomotive can carry an estimated 100 railway carriages each weighing 80 tonnes, more than double that of a traditional locomotive, the spokesman said. 

Datong Locomotive has developed six types of large-power electric locomotives and become the first Chinese business to export such products to Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

*Japan may "acknowledge" China's claim to island to calm tension*

TOKYO, Oct. 10, Kyodo

Japan is considering plans to calm heightened tensions with China by acknowledging Chinese claims to disputed islands in the East China Sea, while maintaining its position that no official territorial dispute exists over the islet group, sources close to the matter said Tuesday.

The plans would allow Japan, without changing its long-held position, to compromise a little with China, which has called on Tokyo to acknowledge the existence of a dispute over the Japanese-administered Senkaku Islands, called Diaoyu by the Chinese.

It remains uncertain, however, whether China would be encouraged by the Japanese step to improve the soured ties, according to the sources.

Japan has refused to reverse course on its recent purchase of most of the islands from a private Japanese owner, which it says was meant to maintain the uninhabited islands in a stable manner, despite China's strong calls to rescind the purchase.

In a meeting with a delegation of Japanese lawmakers and business leaders in Beijing late last month, Jia Qinglin, a senior Communist Party of China official, urged Japan to recognize the existence of the territorial dispute with China.

"Japan should realize the seriousness of the current situation, squarely face the disputes over the Diaoyu Islands and correct its mistake as soon as possible, so as to avoid further damaging China-Japan ties," the No. 4 man in the party was quoted by China's official Xinhua News Agency as saying in the meeting.

Tokyo interpreted his remark as suggesting that the Chinese government has made it its temporary goal to make Japan acknowledge the existence of a territorial dispute, without altering its position that Japan must rescind its purchase of the islands, the sources said.

Such an interpretation has led Japan to begin considering what can be done to remove obstacles that have prevented bilateral ties from improving.

Japan has kept in mind the 1972 Japan-China joint communique, in which China said Taiwan is an inalienable part of its territory. Japan promised then that it "fully understands and respects" the Chinese stance, a move that allowed Japan not to express clearly its own position on the sovereign status of Taiwan.

*In the case of the Senkaku Islands, Tokyo would only "acknowledge" Chinese claims to the disputed islet group given that if Japan makes clear that it "fully understands and respects" them, it might be construed by China as acknowledging the existence of a territorial dispute between the two countries.*

The dispute over the islands flared up after the Japanese government purchased three of the five main islands in the group in mid-September, a move intended to prevent nationalist Tokyo Gov. Shintaro Ishihara from buying them to solidify Japan's sovereign claims to the islands.

China says the islands are an inherent part of its territory. The islands are also claimed by Taiwan, which calls them Tiaoyutai.

==Kyodo

Japan may "acknowledge" China's claim to island to calm tension | Kyodo News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahfatzia

While the acknowledgement of China's claim on Diaoyu means not that much on the existing dispute, nevertheless it indicates Japan is under tremendous pressures. The continue disputes with Korea, Russia and Taiwan seems to isolate her in this part of the world on top of the economic woes she is facing. Today she cancels a currency sway deal with Korea: Korea, Japan halt currency swap compact and this is only the start. A retracting economy would put her into a 'gloom and doom decade' after three lost ones. 

Without China's trade and market there's no doubt Japan is in deep deep troubles. She's dumping Taiwan under the bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Surely Japan today is in a weaker position than it possessed 10 years ago. It can be easier blackmailed. And thing is not going to change for Japan. That´s a lession other can draw.


----------



## ahfatzia

No one can and is blackmailing Japan, of course, 'you know who' howls she'll submit without a sound of defiant. I think that might the case here since the Wall street Journal pick up the news as quick as the Japanese Medias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

Found this:

The Diaoyutai Islands on Taiwan's Official Maps: Pre- and Post- 1971
Ko-Hua Yap
Yu-Wen Chen
Ching-Chi Huang

Abstract: This report presents cartographic evidence of the government of the Republic of China's (ROC) change of attitude from denying to asserting sovereignty over the Diaoyutai Islands in the early 1970s. Scholars have hinted that China kept silent about the Japanese claim on Diaoyutai Islands since its 1895 annexation. As cartographic evidence in this report reveals, however, the ROC did not keep silent. By not including the Diaoyutai Islands in its official cartographic productions, the ROC admitted that the Diaoyutai Islands were not part of its territory. This has significant implications for the ROC because Japan exerts its claim over the islands not only on the terra nullius principle, but also on the fact that Taiwan viewed these islands as non-ROC territory until the 1970s. Today, Taiwan continues to exert the claim that it has owned these islands since ancient times. our cartographic evidence suggests difficulties for Taiwan in defending its claim in this longstanding battle.

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie




Viet said:


> Surely Japan today is in a weaker position than it possessed 10 years ago. It can be easier blackmailed. And thing is not going to change for Japan. That´s a lession other can draw.



My country also suffered economic coercions(banana dispute/tourist boycott) from China just recently. China's tried to blackmail my country in giving up Scarborough shoal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

SinoShip - News Content - Sinopec building SE Asia?s largest oil storage terminal
*Sinopec building SE Asia&#8217;s largest oil storage terminal*




News
Sinopec building SE Asia&#8217;s largest oil storage terminal
a picture goes here

Hong Kong: Sinopec, Asia&#8217;s largest refiner, is building what will become the biggest oil storage terminal in southeast Asia. Spread across 360 hectares in the Batam free trade zone in Indonesia near Singapore the initial costs for the facility is expected to be around $850m.

Sinopec Kantons Holdings, a unit of the Sinopec Group, will hold a stake of 95 percent in the PT West Point Terminal project covering the construction of storage for up to 16 million barrels of crude and refined fuels, the company told the Hong Kong Exchange in a filing on Tuesday. [10/10/12]


SinoShip - News Content - Another drilling platform joins the fleet of COSL
*Another drilling platform joins the fleet of COSL*




Beijing: China Oilfield Services Limited (COSL) announced Tuesday that the company has purchased semi-submersible drilling platform &#8220;NH8&#8221; which has already been delivered to the city of Shenzhen.

The &#8220;NH8&#8221; platform is able to operate at water depths of 4,600 feet and perform drilling up to a maximum depth of 25,000 feet, with an accommodation capacity for 120 crew members. It is also equipped with a mooring positioning system. Currently undergoing some renovations, the drilling platform can meet a service capability requirement for performing operations at a depth of around 800 m in Chinese waters, and is expected to commence drilling operations by the end of 2012 in Chinese waters. [10/10/12]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#36827;&#20837;&#36866;&#33322;&#21462;&#35777;&#38454;&#27573;
China's ARJ21-700 aircraft into the the airworthiness certification stage 
*
2012&#24180;09&#26376;27&#26085; 10:39&#12288;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;
At 10:39 on September 27 2012 Source: Xinhua






First photo and text from Chinanews.com





photo from max56.com





 photo from huanqiu.com




&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#29992;&#39134;&#26426;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496;26&#26085;&#21457;&#24067;&#25253;&#21578;&#25259;&#38706;&#65292;ARJ21&#65293;700&#39134;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#24050;&#36827;&#20837;&#36866;&#33322;&#21462;&#35777;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#20026;&#39564;&#35777;&#21644;&#34920;&#26126;&#39134;&#26426;&#31526;&#21512;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#35268;&#31456;&#12299;&#30340;&#35201;&#27714;&#65292;&#39033;&#30446;&#20849;&#35201;&#23436;&#25104;2300&#20313;&#20010;&#39134;&#34892;&#23567;&#26102;&#30340;&#36866;&#33322;&#21462;&#35777;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#20170;&#24180;2&#26376;14&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#22411;&#21495;&#21512;&#26684;&#23457;&#26597;&#32452;&#21521;ARJ21&#65293;700&#39134;&#26426;&#31614;&#21457;&#20102;&#22411;&#21495;&#26816;&#26597;&#26680;&#20934;&#20070;&#65292;&#39033;&#30446;&#27491;&#24335;&#36827;&#20837;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#23616;&#26041;&#23457;&#23450;&#35797;&#39134;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#12289;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#23558;&#21644;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#12289;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#19968;&#36215;&#23558;&#36827;&#34892;1200&#20313;&#26550;&#27425;&#30340;&#23457;&#23450;&#35797;&#39134;&#65292;&#20849;&#35745;2300&#20313;&#20010;&#39134;&#34892;&#23567;&#26102;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20170;&#24180;2&#26376;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;ARJ21&#65293;700&#39134;&#26426;&#20808;&#21518;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#22833;&#36895;&#29305;&#24615;&#30003;&#35831;&#20154;&#34920;&#26126;&#31526;&#21512;&#24615;&#35797;&#39134;&#65292;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;&#31354;&#36895;&#26657;&#20934;&#35797;&#39134;&#12289;&#36827;&#27668;&#36947;&#28293;&#27700;&#35797;&#39564;&#31561;&#12290;9&#26376;21&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#20840;&#26426;&#22320;&#38754;&#24212;&#24613;&#25764;&#31163;&#35797;&#39564;&#12290;&#25130;&#33267;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;ARJ21&#65293;700&#39134;&#26426;&#33258;2008&#24180;11&#26376;28&#26085;&#39318;&#39134;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;&#24050;&#23433;&#20840;&#23436;&#25104;&#30740;&#21046;&#35797;&#39134;2100&#20313;&#23567;&#26102;&#21644;&#21462;&#35777;&#35797;&#39134;700&#20313;&#23567;&#26102;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;&#33891;&#20107;&#38271;&#37329;&#22766;&#40857;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;&#23558;&#20197;&#30740;&#21046;&#26356;&#21152;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#27665;&#29992;&#39134;&#26426;&#20026;&#26368;&#22823;&#36131;&#20219;&#65292;&#21162;&#21147;&#30740;&#21046;&#26356;&#21152;&#23433;&#20840;&#12289;&#32463;&#27982;&#12289;&#33298;&#36866;&#12289;&#29615;&#20445;&#30340;&#27665;&#29992;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#20840;&#38754;&#23653;&#34892;&#20225;&#19994;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#36131;&#20219;&#12289;&#21457;&#23637;&#36131;&#20219;&#12290;(&#35760;&#32773; &#36158;&#36828;&#29736

China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. 26 report revealed the ARJ21-700 aircraft development has entered the airworthiness certification stage, validation and show that the aircraft meet the requirements of the China Civil Aviation Regulations ", the project to complete a total of more than 2,300 flight hours in the appropriateflight certification test.
It is reported that on February 14 this year, the Civil Aviation Administration of China Model qualified review group Model checking authorizations issued to the ARJ21-700 aircraft, the project officially entered the China Civil Aviation Bureau validation flight test phase, the Civil Aviation Administration of China test pilots, flight test engineers and Chinese Commercial Aircraft Corporation of test pilots, flight test engineers with the validation test flight of more than 1,200 sorties, totaling more than 2,300 flight hours.
Since February of this year, ARJ21-700 aircraft has completed the stall characteristics of applicants indicates compliance test flight, airspeed calibration is carried out test flights, the inlet splash test. September 21 in Shanghai to complete the ground emergency evacuation test of the whole machine. So far, ARJ21-700 aircraft since its first flight in November 28, 2008, has been safely complete the development test flight more than 2100 hours and forensics test flight of more than 700 hours.
Kim Armstrong, chairman of the China Commercial Aircraft Company, Long said, China Commercial Aircraft Company will be the greatest responsibility for the development of a safer civilian aircraft, efforts to develop safer, economy, comfort, environmental protection, civil aircraft, the full implementation of the security responsibility, responsibility for development. (Reporter Jia Yuankun)

translated by google

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#19990;&#30028;&#39318;&#21488;AP1000&#19977;&#20195;&#26680;&#30005;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#20840;&#37096;&#21046;&#36896;&#23436;&#25104;*

*The world's first AP1000 third generation nuclear power turbine successfully manufactured*






news.cnpanyu.com

10&#26376;8&#26085;&#65292;AP1000&#19977;&#20195;125&#19975;&#21315;&#29926;&#31561;&#32423;&#26680;&#30005;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#20302;&#21387;&#20869;&#32568;&#22312;&#31206;&#30343;&#23707;&#36215;&#36816;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#21704;&#30005;&#38598;&#22242;&#21704;&#23572;&#28392;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#21378;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#39318;&#21488;AP1000&#19977;&#20195;125&#19975;&#21315;&#29926;&#31561;&#32423;&#26680;&#30005;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#30340;&#26368;&#21518;&#19968;&#22871;&#20302;&#21387;&#20869;&#32568;&#22312;&#31206;&#30343;&#23707;&#37325;&#35013;&#22522;&#22320;&#39034;&#21033;&#35013;&#33337;&#21551;&#36816;&#21457;&#24448;&#19977;&#38376;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#21704;&#30005;&#38598;&#22242;&#21704;&#23572;&#28392;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#21378;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496;&#21046;&#36896;&#30340;&#19977;&#38376;1&#21495;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#32452;&#20027;&#35774;&#22791;&#20840;&#37096;&#21046;&#36896;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;

October 8, AP1000 three generations of 1.25 million kilowatts grade nuclear steam turbine low pressure within the cylinder in Qinhuangdao FOB. Day by HPEGC Harbin Turbine Co. Ltd. to produce the world's first AP1000 three generations of 1,250,000 kilowatts Level Nuclear Steam Turbine final set of low pressure within the cylinder smoothly in Qinhuangdao reloading base shipment marks Kazakhstan start shipment destined for the Sanmen Nuclear Power Plant Sanmen Steam Turbine Power Group Co., Ltd., Harbin Turbine Works manufactured master device manufactured.

google translated text

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zero_wing

hahaha fantasy trip lets wait for the UN to solve this


----------



## anilindia

Japan may take more conciliatory approach toward China in islet row
2012/10/10 14:23:13



Tokyo, Oct. 10 (CNA) The Japanese government is considering adopting a more conciliatory attitude toward China in the two countries' territorial dispute over the Diaoyutai Islands, Japan's Kyodo news agency reported Wednesday.

Japan has repeatedly insisted that it has sovereignty over the Diaoyutais, known as the Senkaku Islands in Japan, and that disputes over the islets do not exist, but that may change.

Citing unidentified Japanese officials, a Kyodo report said the Japanese government, while upholding its sovereignty claim, is now planning to acknowledge that China is also claiming the island chain in the East China Sea.

The report further said that the Japanese government will decide how to be more accommodating to China's claim after getting a better understanding of Beijing's attitude toward such a proposal.

Located some 100 nautical miles northeast of Taiwan, the Diaoyutai Islands, known as the Diaoyu Islands in China, have been under Japan's control since 1972, but are also claimed by Taiwan and China.

The long-simmering dispute came to a head last month after Japan nationalized the island cluster by buying three islets from their private owners on Sept. 11 in an attempt to reinforce its sovereignty claim.

The move sparked widespread protests in China that hurt Japanese businesses.

Recent research reports by major financial institutions have warned that continued squabbling between Japan and China could take a toll on Japan's economy, especially its automobile industry, perhaps prompting Japan's rethinking of its approach on the Diaoyutais.

A JPMorgan Securities Japan Co. research note issued Oct. 6 said Japan's gross domestic product (GDP) in the fourth quarter may shrink 0.8 percent from the previous quarter amid the Diaoyutai row.

China has also shown its dismay over Japan's move to nationalize the island by limiting bilateral exchanges.

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) confirmed that Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China, will not attend an IMF plenary meeting scheduled for Friday in Tokyo.

Zhou will be represented by his deputy Yi Gang, an IMF spokesman said.

Japan has already adopted a more conciliatory tone with Taiwan in their bilateral dispute over the uninhabited island cluster.

In a show of good will, Japanese Foreign Minister Koichiro Gemba issued a statement Oct. 5 calling for calm in dealing with "pending issues" in relations between the two countries and expressing the willingness to resume fishery talks with Taiwan after a three-and-half-year hiatus.

Gemba also said in his statement released by Japan's Interchange Association that Tokyo and Taipei should not allow "isolated problems" (referring to the Diaoyutai spat) to affect bilateral ties and should instead make efforts to communicate and deal with problems rationally.

Japan may take more conciliatory approach toward China in islet row - CNA ENGLISH NEWS


----------



## ahfatzia

Hahaha, it's Japan that doesn't want to go to the ICJ this time, of course, China's not pushing for it either.


----------



## shuttler

Someone is furiously jealous at China's progress perhaps, mixing up an economic threasd with territorial disputes

How about a little fun for this, a bit old but fresh when you watch it the first time:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#22312;&#27818;&#24182;&#32593;  Asia's largest landfill gas power generation project begins working for the Shanghai electricity grid*
2012-10-11 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;  2012-10-11 Source: Xinhua







&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#32769;&#28207;&#27491;&#24335;&#24182;&#32593;&#12290;&#32769;&#28207;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#28385;&#36127;&#33655;&#29983;&#20135;&#21518;&#27599;&#24180;&#21487;&#21521;&#19978;&#28023;&#30005;&#32593;&#36755;&#36865;&#8220;&#32511;&#33394;&#30005;&#21147;&#8221;&#32422;1.1&#20159;&#21315;&#29926;&#26102;&#65292;&#35299;&#20915;&#32422;10&#19975;&#25143;&#23621;&#27665;&#30340;&#26085;&#24120;&#29992;&#30005;&#12290;&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#38472;&#24535;&#24378; &#25668;&#65289;

On the day of writing, Asia's largest landfill gas power generation project in Shanghai Old Port becomes part of the electricity grid. Annual full production of landfill gas power generation project in the old port to Shanghai Power Grid transporting about 110 million kwh of "green power" to solve the daily electricity consumption of approximately 100,000 residents. Xinhua News Agency (Chen Zhiqiang photo)










Waste transportation trucks






Landfill and gas piplines Photo courtesy

How it works?






jsonline

More info on the project:

&#26152;&#22825;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#20122;&#27954;&#22320;&#21306;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#20307;&#21457;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#19978;&#28023;&#32769;&#28207;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#27491;&#24335;&#24182;&#32593;&#12290;&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#28385;&#36127;&#33655;&#29983;&#20135;&#21518;&#27599;&#24180;&#21487;&#21521;&#19978;&#28023;&#30005;&#32593;&#36755;&#36865;&#32511;&#33394;&#30005;&#21147;&#32422;1.1&#20159;&#21315;&#29926;&#26102;&#65292;&#35299;&#20915;&#32422;10&#19975;&#25143;&#23621;&#27665;&#30340;&#26085;&#24120;&#29992;&#30005;&#65292;&#24180;&#30005;&#36153;&#25910;&#20837;&#32422;7000&#19975;&#20803;&#12290;&#24120;&#21153;&#21103;&#24066;&#38271;&#26472;&#38596;&#20986;&#24109;&#20102;&#26152;&#22825;&#30340;&#24182;&#32593;&#20202;&#24335;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#19978;&#28023;&#32769;&#28207;&#29983;&#27963;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#30001;&#19968;&#12289;&#20108;&#12289;&#19977;&#12289;&#22235;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#32452;&#25104;&#65292;&#21344;&#22320;&#38754;&#31215;&#36798;6.5&#24179;&#26041;&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#26085;&#22788;&#29702;&#29983;&#27963;&#22403;&#22334;&#25509;&#36817;1&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#21344;&#20840;&#24066;&#22403;&#22334;&#20135;&#20986;&#37327;&#30340;50%&#20197;&#19978;&#65292;&#26159;&#30446;&#21069;&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#22534;&#20307;&#20013;&#26377;&#26426;&#22403;&#22334;&#21457;&#37237;&#20135;&#29983;&#30340;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#20027;&#35201;&#25104;&#20998;&#20026;&#30002;&#28919;&#21644;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;&#65292;&#36825;&#20004;&#31181;&#27668;&#20307;&#26159;&#36896;&#25104;&#28201;&#23460;&#25928;&#24212;&#30340;&#20027;&#35201;&#22240;&#32032;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#30002;&#28919;&#65292;&#28201;&#23460;&#25928;&#24212;&#26159;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;&#30340;21&#20493;&#12290;&#32769;&#28207;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#24037;&#31243;&#21457;&#30005;&#25152;&#29992;&#30340;&#29123;&#26009;100%&#26469;&#33258;&#32769;&#28207;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#22403;&#22334;&#22635;&#22475;&#20135;&#29983;&#30340;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#12290;&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#30001;&#19978;&#28023;&#32769;&#28207;&#20877;&#29983;&#33021;&#28304;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#24314;&#35774;&#36816;&#33829;&#65292;&#35813;&#20844;&#21496;&#30001;&#19978;&#28023;&#22478;&#25237;&#25511;&#32929;&#26071;&#19979;&#30340;&#19978;&#28023;&#29615;&#22659;&#25237;&#36164;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#20986;&#36164;60%&#12289;&#39321;&#28207;&#38534;&#22269;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#20986;&#36164;40%&#32452;&#24314;&#32780;&#25104;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#27979;&#31639;&#65292;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#23436;&#20840;&#28385;&#36127;&#33655;&#29983;&#20135;&#21518;&#65292;&#19968;&#26041;&#38754;&#19982;&#30456;&#21516;&#21457;&#30005;&#37327;&#30340;&#28779;&#30005;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#27599;&#24180;&#33410;&#32422;&#26631;&#20934;&#29028;&#32422;3.78&#19975;&#21544;&#65307;&#21478;&#19968;&#26041;&#38754;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#27599;&#24180;&#21487;&#20943;&#23569;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#21306;&#32422;8100&#20313;&#19975;&#31435;&#26041;&#31859;&#21487;&#29123;&#26131;&#29190;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#20307;&#30452;&#25509;&#21521;&#22823;&#27668;&#20013;&#25490;&#25918;&#65292;&#24443;&#24213;&#25913;&#21464;&#22635;&#22475;&#27668;&#26080;&#24207;&#25490;&#25918;&#30340;&#29366;&#24577;&#65292;&#23545;&#20943;&#23569;&#33261;&#27668;&#21644;&#25913;&#21892;&#22635;&#22475;&#22330;&#21608;&#36793;&#31354;&#27668;&#29615;&#22659;&#36215;&#21040;&#31215;&#26497;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#20135;&#29983;&#30340;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;&#20943;&#25490;&#37327;&#21487;&#36890;&#36807;&#30899;&#20132;&#26131;&#24066;&#22330;&#36827;&#34892;&#20132;&#26131;&#20135;&#29983;&#38144;&#21806;&#25910;&#20837;&#12290; &#65288;&#35760;&#32773; &#24352;&#22869;&#65289;

finance.workercn.cn

Yesterday, currently Asia's largest landfill gas power project - the Old Port landfill gas power generation projects have been formally grid. The project per year after full production delivered to the Shanghai power grid of about 110 million kwh of green power to solve the daily electricity consumption of approximately 100,000 residents, about 70 million yuan of annual tariff revenue. Executive Vice Mayor Yang Xiong attended the yesterday Grid ceremony.
Old Port of Shanghai life landfill by one, two, three, four project covers an area of &#8203;&#8203;6.5 square kilometers, the daily processing the garbage nearly 1 million tons, accounting for more than 50% of the city's garbage output is currently Asia's largest garbage landfill.
Fermentation of organic waste in the landfill pile landfill gas composed mainly of methane and carbon dioxide, the both gas is a major factor in causing the greenhouse effect, in particular methane, the greenhouse effect is 21 times that of carbon dioxide. Old Port with landfill gas power generation project generation fuel 100% from the Old Port landfill landfill landfill gas. The construction and operation of the renewable energy project by Shanghai Old Port Co., Ltd., the company by Shanghai City Investment Holdings's Shanghai Investment Co., Ltd. invested 60% Hong Kong Lung country, Co., Ltd. invested 40% from the formation.
It is estimated that the project completely full production, on the one hand, compared with the same amount of thermal power generation, annual savings of approximately 37,800 tons of standard coal; On the other hand, works to reduce annual landfill area some 81 million cubic meters of combustible explosive landfill gas emissions directly to the atmosphere, completely changed the disordered state emissions of landfill gas, and to play a positive role to reduce odors and improve the the landfill surrounding air environment. In addition, the carbon dioxide emission reductions resulting from the project through the carbon trading market transactions to generate sales revenue. (Reporter Zhang yi)

Translation: Google

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#22312;&#23665;&#35199;&#19979;&#32447; *

*The assembly lines for the world's largest mining excavator start operating in Shanxi*

2012&#24180;06&#26376;05&#26085;&#12288;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306; &#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#23665;&#35199;&#39057;&#36947;  June 5, 2012 Source: Xinhua Shanxi Channel






















Photos courtesy (2,3,4)



&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#29031;&#29255;&#65292;&#22826;&#21407;&#65292;2012&#24180;6&#26376;5&#26085; &#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#29141;&#38593; &#25668;

6&#26376;5&#26085;&#65292;WK-75&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#22312;&#36827;&#34892;&#28436;&#31034;&#12290;

&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#39318;&#21488;&#35268;&#26684;&#26368;&#22823;&#12289;&#25216;&#26415;&#24615;&#33021;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#12289;&#29983;&#20135;&#33021;&#21147;&#26368;&#39640;&#30340;WK-75&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#65292;&#22312;&#23665;&#35199;&#22826;&#37325;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#27491;&#24335;&#19979;&#32447;&#12290;&#36825;&#21488;&#20174;&#35774;&#35745;&#21040;&#21046;&#36896;&#23436;&#20840;&#22269;&#20135;&#21270;&#30340;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#65292;&#37319;&#29992;&#20102;&#19990;&#30028;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#26234;&#33021;&#21270;&#25511;&#21046;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#36816;&#34892;&#29366;&#24577;&#33258;&#21160;&#26816;&#27979;&#21644;&#25925;&#38556;&#35786;&#26029;&#12289;&#33021;&#37327;&#22238;&#39304;&#31561;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#21487;&#28385;&#36275;&#22269;&#20869;&#22806;&#29616;&#20195;&#21270;&#22823;&#22411;&#38706;&#22825;&#30719;&#23665;&#39640;&#25928;&#12289;&#20302;&#32791;&#12289;&#26234;&#33021;&#21270;&#21644;&#32511;&#33394;&#24320;&#37319;&#30340;&#38656;&#35201;&#12290;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;WK-75&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#24635;&#38271;37.5&#31859;&#65292;&#23485;17.3&#31859;&#65292;&#20174;&#23653;&#24102;&#21040;&#39030;&#37096;&#39640;&#36798;23.5&#31859;&#65292;&#24635;&#37325;&#37327;&#36817;2000&#21544;&#65292;&#20854;&#19968;&#20010;&#26376;&#30340;&#29028;&#28845;&#24320;&#37319;&#37327;&#21487;&#36798;&#21040;500&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;&#19968;&#24231;&#22823;&#22411;&#29028;&#30719;&#19968;&#24180;&#30340;&#20135;&#37327;&#12290;WK-75&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#19979;&#32447;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#22269;&#22312;&#37325;&#22823;&#35013;&#22791;&#39046;&#22495;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#20174;&#8220;&#36319;&#38543;&#8221;&#21040;&#8220;&#24341;&#39046;&#8221;&#36136;&#30340;&#39134;&#36291;&#12290;



&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#36825;&#21488;&#20026;&#20869;&#33945;&#21476;&#22823;&#21776;&#22269;&#38469;&#38177;&#26519;&#28009;&#29305;&#30719;&#19994;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#30719;&#29992;&#27491;&#38130;&#24335;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#20248;&#21183;&#22312;&#20110;&#20854;&#39640;&#36895;&#30340;&#29983;&#20135;&#25928;&#29575;&#65306;&#19968;&#26007;&#21487;&#20197;&#25366;&#25496;&#37325;&#36798;&#65297;&#65299;&#65301;&#21544;&#30340;&#29289;&#26009;&#65292;&#21487;&#23558;&#65302;&#65296;&#21544;&#30340;&#25950;&#36710;&#35013;&#65298;&#20010;&#22810;&#36710;&#30382;&#65307;&#22914;&#26524;&#19982;&#21516;&#35268;&#26684;&#30340;&#33258;&#31227;&#24335;&#30772;&#30862;&#31449;&#37197;&#22871;&#37319;&#29028;&#65292;&#27599;&#23567;&#26102;&#30340;&#37319;&#30719;&#33021;&#21147;&#21487;&#36798;&#65297;&#65298;&#65296;&#65296;&#65296;&#21544;&#12290;&#36825;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#19968;&#20010;&#26376;&#30340;&#29028;&#28845;&#24320;&#37319;&#37327;&#21487;&#36798;&#21040;&#65301;&#65296;&#65296;&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;&#19968;&#24231;&#22823;&#22411;&#29028;&#30719;&#19968;&#24180;&#30340;&#20135;&#37327;&#12290;

&#22826;&#37325;&#38598;&#22242;&#33891;&#20107;&#38271;&#29579;&#21019;&#27665;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#65335;&#65323;&#65293;&#65303;&#65301;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#19979;&#32447;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#22826;&#37325;&#22312;&#25105;&#22269;&#37325;&#22823;&#35013;&#22791;&#39046;&#22495;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#20174;&#8220;&#36319;&#38543;&#8221;&#21040;&#8220;&#24341;&#39046;&#8221;&#30340;&#39134;&#36291;&#65292;&#29282;&#22266;&#26641;&#31435;&#20102;&#22826;&#37325;&#22312;&#22823;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#39046;&#20808;&#22320;&#20301;&#12290;

&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#22826;&#37325;&#24050;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#30740;&#21457;&#29983;&#20135;&#21046;&#36896;&#22522;&#22320;&#65292;&#33258;&#19978;&#19990;&#32426;&#20843;&#21313;&#24180;&#20195;&#33267;&#20170;&#65292;&#24050;&#32047;&#35745;&#29983;&#20135;&#21508;&#31867;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#65297;&#65299;&#65296;&#65296;&#20313;&#21488;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#65298;&#65296;&#31435;&#26041;&#31859;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#29305;&#22823;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#65305;&#65300;&#21488;&#12290;&#35813;&#38598;&#22242;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#22269;&#20869;&#24066;&#22330;&#21344;&#26377;&#29575;&#24050;&#36798;&#21040;&#20102;&#65305;&#65298;&#65285;&#20197;&#19978;&#65292;&#24182;&#20808;&#21518;&#20986;&#21475;&#21040;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#12289;&#31192;&#40065;&#12289;&#21704;&#33832;&#20811;&#26031;&#22374;&#12289;&#21360;&#24230;&#12289;&#32517;&#30008;&#12289;&#33945;&#21476;&#12289;&#26234;&#21033;&#12289;&#21335;&#38750;&#31561;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;

sx.xinhuanet.com for text and 1st photo
Xinhua News Agency photo, Taiyuan, 2012 June 5 Xinhua News Agency reporter Yan Yanshe

June 5, WK-75 mining excavator during your presentation.
The day, the world's first specification, the most advanced technical performance, the production capacity of the highest-WK-75 mining excavator too heavy Group in Shanxi company officially off the assembly line. From design to manufacturing complete localization of the excavator, the use of the world's most advanced intelligent control technology, the operating status of automatic detection and fault diagnosis, energy feedback technologies such as to meet the domestic and international modern and efficient large-scale open pit mine, low power consumption, smart and green mining needs. According to reports, the WK-75 Mine excavator length of 37.5 meters, 17.3 meters wide and up to 23.5 meters from the track to the top, with a total weight of nearly 2,000 tons, the month of the amount of coal mining, to reach 500 million tons, the equivalent of a large-scale Mine year of production. WK-75 mining excavator's success off the assembly line, indicates that China has achieved in the field of major equipment from the "Follow" to "lead" a qualitative leap.

According to reports, this production of ore the Inner Mongolia of Datang International Xilinhaote Mining Co., Ltd. with shovel excavator biggest advantage lies in its high-speed production efficiency: a bucket can dig up to 135 tons of material, the 60-ton gondola car installed over two wagon; crusher station with the same specifications since shifted supporting coal mining, mining per hour capacity of up to 12,000 tons. This means that a month the amount of coal mining could reach 500 million tons, the equivalent of a year of production of the large coal mines.

Too heavy Group Chairman Wang Chong Min WK-75 mining excavator's success off the assembly line, marking too heavy in the field of China's major equipment from "follow" to "lead" the leap, firmly establish too heavy in large mining world leader excavator.

Currently, too much has become the world's largest R & D and production of excavators manufacturing base, since the eighties of the last century, has produced a total of 1,300 sets of various types of excavators, which more than 20 cubic meters of extra large mining excavator 94 . The Group's production of excavators domestic market share has reached more than 92%, and have been exported to Russia, Peru, Kazakhstan, India, Myanmar, Mongolia, Chile, South Africa and other countries

Translated by google

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## djsjs

&#22909;&#23478;&#20249;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#20013;&#32852;&#37027;&#20010;&#19977;&#21315;&#21544;&#30340;&#23653;&#24102;&#21514;&#65292;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#26159;&#19981;&#26159;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qingshan

&#21385;&#23475;&#65292;&#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#24456;&#33298;&#26381;&#21834;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

1.


djsjs said:


> &#22909;&#23478;&#20249;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#20013;&#32852;&#37027;&#20010;&#19977;&#21315;&#21544;&#30340;&#23653;&#24102;&#21514;&#65292;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#26159;&#19981;&#26159;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;



2.


Qingshan said:


> &#21385;&#23475;&#65292;&#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#24456;&#33298;&#26381;&#21834;



Google translation for those who cant read the above:

1. Goodfellas, Vanda three thousand tons of crawler cranes do not know is not the greatest
2. Powerful, looks very comfortable ah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#8220;&#24040;&#26080;&#38712;&#8221;&#28165;&#27905;&#33021;&#28304;&#20844;&#20132;&#36710;&#39542;&#19978;&#38271;&#23433;&#34903;"Giant "clean energy bus drove on Chang'an Avenu*
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; | 2012-10-08 Source Xinhua











&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#38271;&#23433;&#34903;&#36793;&#65292;&#20154;&#20204;&#36208;&#19979;&#26032;&#22411;&#28165;&#27905;&#33021;&#28304;&#20844;&#20132;&#36710;&#12290;

The side of the Chang'an Avenue in Beijing, came down the new clean energy buses. 










10&#26376;3&#26085;&#65292;&#20439;&#31216;&#8220;&#24040;&#26080;&#38712;&#8221;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#28165;&#27905;&#33021;&#28304;&#20844;&#20132;&#36710;&#39542;&#36807;&#21271;&#20140;&#22825;&#23433;&#38376;&#12290;&#36817;&#26085;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;&#24066;&#20844;&#20132;&#38598;&#22242;&#23558;180&#36742;&#20197;LNG&#65288;&#28082;&#21270;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#65289;&#20026;&#33021;&#28304;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;18&#31859;&#38128;&#25509;&#31354;&#35843;&#20844;&#20132;&#36710;&#65292;&#29575;&#20808;&#25237;&#20837;1&#36335;&#12289;52&#36335;&#12289;99&#36335;&#31561;&#38271;&#23433;&#34903;&#37325;&#28857;&#32447;&#36335;&#36816;&#33829;&#12290;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#22312;&#24120;&#35268;&#20844;&#20132;&#32447;&#36335;&#20013;&#20351;&#29992;&#28165;&#27905;&#29123;&#26009;&#36890;&#36947;&#31354;&#35843;&#23458;&#36710;&#22312;&#20840;&#22269;&#23578;&#23646;&#39318;&#27425;&#12290;&#35813;&#36710;&#35774;&#35745;&#36127;&#33655;&#21487;&#36733;200&#20154;&#65292;&#21487;&#36830;&#32493;&#34892;&#39542;300&#20844;&#37324;&#20197;&#19978;&#12290;&#36710;&#21410;&#35774;&#26377;&#36718;&#26885;&#23548;&#26495;&#21644;&#36718;&#26885;&#20572;&#25918;&#21306;&#22495;&#65292;&#22823;&#22823;&#26041;&#20415;&#27531;&#30142;&#20154;&#12289;&#32769;&#24180;&#20154;&#21644;&#20799;&#31461;&#20056;&#36710;&#12290;&#36710;&#20869;&#36824;&#37197;&#32622;&#20102;&#31354;&#35843;&#21046;&#20919;&#31995;&#32479;&#21644;&#26262;&#39118;&#35013;&#32622;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;&#39640;&#20142;&#24230;&#30340;LED&#33410;&#33021;&#36710;&#21410;&#28783;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#38472;&#26195;&#26681; &#32993;&#22269;&#26519; &#25668;&#65289;

2012&#24180;10&#26376;08&#26085; 11:38:31| &#36131;&#20219;&#32534;&#36753;:&#26472;&#29702;&#20809;| &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;


October 3, commonly known as the "Big Mac" new clean energy buses passing through Beijing's Tiananmen Square. Recently, the Beijing Public Transport Group 180 new LNG (liquefied natural gas) for energy 18 m articulated air-conditioned buses, the first to invest 1 Road, 52 Road, 99 Road, Chang An Avenue, the key line operator. According to reports, the use of clean fuel channel air-conditioned passenger conventional bus lines, the first of its kind in the country. The car design load can carry 200 people, continuously traveling more than 300 km. The cabin has a wheelchair guides and wheelchair parking area, car greatly facilitate the disabled, the elderly and children. The car is also equipped with air-conditioning and refrigeration systems and warm air device, as well as high-brightness LED energy-saving compartment lights. (Chen Xiaogan, Hu Guolin photo)
October 8, 2012 11:38:31 | Editor: Yang Ricoh | Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *China tests world's fastest alpine railway
> *
> 
> Chinadaily
> 
> and more here:
> 
> *Ice train begins trial operations
> *
> 2012-10-09
> By Xu Wei in Beijing and Zhou Huiying in Harbin (China Daily)
> *Railway built to withstand extreme cold prepares to welcome travelers
> *
> Chinadaily
> 
> A high-speed railway linking major cities in Northeast China began trial operations on Monday, ahead of its launch at the end of the year.
> 
> The new line, which links Dalian, a port city in Liaoning province and Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang province, is the world's first high-speed railway built to withstand extreme cold weather conditions, according to a statement by Harbin railway authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test train departs from the Dalian North Railway Station, a terminus of the new Harbin-Dalian High-Speed Railway, in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Oct 8, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> A test train departed Harbin on Monday morning, arriving in Dalian three-and-a-half hours later. The journey takes nine hours on an ordinary train.
> 
> The new line will make 24 stops and connect 10 cities, including the capitals of Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces.
> 
> Construction of the 921-kilometer line began in 2008. It is designed to reach a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour, but will travel initially at a maximum of 300 km/h, railway authorities said.
> 
> The line has to withstand extreme temperatures as low as -39.9 C in winter and as high as 40 C in summer, which poses major challenges to the trains and railway construction.
> 
> Zhang Xize, chief engineer of the Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway program, said the low temperatures in Northeast China could threaten the roadbed and rail track and ice could also disrupt the power supply and signal system.
> 
> We researched the experiences of high-speed railway line construction in relatively cold areas of Germany and Japan and took reference from road, water conservancy and electric supply projects in frigid areas, Zhang said.
> 
> The railway is fitted with special facilities to remove snow and ice from the line and to protect its power supply systems from the elements.
> 
> We have used all the measures that we can come up with to ensure the safety of this project, said Zhang.
> 
> The line could provide a boost to the tourism industry in Harbin and Dalian, both major vacation destinations.
> 
> Harbin is notable for its beautiful ice sculptures in winter and its Russian legacy, and Dalian is well known for its mild climate and multiple beaches.
> 
> The railway comes at the right time as I was planning to take my daughter to see the ice lanterns in Harbin this winter, said Liu Yan, a 38-year-old resident of Dalian.
> 
> The new railway is also expected to ease pressure on the current rail system during peak holiday times.
> 
> Li Xiaoyan, a 29-year-old English teacher from Dalian, said it was difficult to buy a railway ticket to return to her hometown in Heilongjiang province during the Spring Festival and National Day holidays because trains between Dalian and Harbin were fully booked.
> 
> Both cities are popular tourist spots and there are few discount air tickets. Usually it takes me several hours to book a railway ticket. I hope the new high-speed railway will help alleviate the situation, she said.
> 
> Contact the writers at xuwei@chinadaily.com.cn and zhouhuiying@chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Zhang Xiaomin in Dalian and Liu Ce in Shenyang contributed to this story.



More pix






Photo taken on Oct. 6, 2012 shows the cab interior of a high speed train for test run in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province. The CRH380B high speed train units, linking Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, will be put for test run on Oct. 8. They have a* design speed of 350 kilometers* per hour and can operate continuously in an environment *as cold as approx. minus 40 degrees Celsius.* (Xinhua/Zhang Nan) 






Photo taken on Oct. 6, 2012 shows a high speed train for test run in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province. 






Photo taken on Oct. 6, 2012 shows the interior (passenger carriage) of a high speed train for test run in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province. 

sina.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahfatzia

*China's trade surplus widens in Sept.*


HONG KONG (Yonhap) -- China's trade surplus widened in September from the previous month as exports hit a record monthly high, the Chinese customs office said Saturday.

The world's second-largest economy posted a trade surplus of $27.7 billion last month, compared with $26.7 billion in August, according to the General Administration of Customs. The figure was much higher than the market estimate of $19.5 billion.

Exports went up 9.9 percent on-month to $186.4 billion in September, while imports rose 2.4 percent to $157.8 billion. Imports rebounded last month after dropping for three months in a row.

The expansion both in exports and imports is seen as indicating that the Chinese economy is recovering.

China's on-year growth rate slowed to 7.6 percent in the second quarter, marking the first time since the fourth quarter of 2009 that the country's economic growth rate has fallen below the 8 percent mark.

The World Bank earlier this week predicted China's gross domestic product (GDP) will expand 7.7 percent this year, lower than its May forecast of 8.2 percent, driven by weak exports and lower investment growth.

The lender, however, said China's economic growth is expected to accelerate to 8.1 percent next year as the impact of stimulus measures kicks in, supported further by an uptick in global trade.

"Support from monetary measures already taken, some local government stimulus and accelerated approval of central investment projects amid a prospective upswing in the political business cycle is expected to help China's growth recovery next year," it said.

While the central People's Bank of China has been cautious in cutting benchmark interest rates or the amount of money local banks are required to have in reserve, it has been more actively engaged in open market operation to increase market liquidity.

"Quantitative easing is still at work and overall financing condition remains favorable for a recovery in growth," said Qu Hongbin, an economist at HSBC.

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/special/2012/10/182_122154.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

from customs of China
During Sep in 2012
Total value of imports and exports in Sep
ï¼1ï¼2012å¹´09æå¨å½è¿åºå£æ»å¼è¡¨

*****************Sep(100 million$)*****Jan-Sep(100 million$)*****
imports and exports****3450.30***********28424.71**************
Export**************1863.50***********14953.89***************
Import**************1586.80***********13470.82***************
surplus**************276.70************1483.07*************


----------



## India defense

China's Economy Is Down,


----------



## India defense

Pettis: China is like Japan and not in a good way | | MacroBusiness


----------



## ahfatzia

*China Sept. exports jump 9.9%, imports up 2.4%*


BEIJING -- China's exports grew at roughly twice the rate expected in September while imports returned to the path of expansion, suggesting government measures to underpin economic growth are working and additional policy action may not be needed for now.

Customs data showed exports in September grew 9.9 percent from a year earlier, roughly twice the 5-percent rate expected by investors and up sharply from the 2.7-percent annual rise recorded in August.

Imports rose 2.4 percent year-on-year in September, in line with findings in the benchmark Reuters poll that had forecast a recovery from August's surprise 2.6-percent annual decline.

The trade surplus was US$27.7 billion in September, compared with a forecast of US$20.7 billion and August's US$26.7 billion.

The export data is much stronger than expected, signaling that overseas markets have recovered, Xiao Bo, economist at Huarong Securities in Beijing told Reuters.

Xiao said a trade recovery implied a slide in China's economic growth is likely to have been arrested, boding well for a recovery to take hold in the fourth quarter to brighten the jobs outlook  a key factor for Beijing as a November leadership transition for the ruling Communist Party looms.

With the recovery in the export growth, we think Beijing will not cut RRR or interest rates further in the coming months as policymakers tend to keep policy stable when China heads towards a once-a-decade leadership change, Xiao said.

China has cut required reserve ratios for commercial banks by 150 basis points since November last year, freeing an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan (US$190 billion) for lending, and cut interest rates in June and July to help underpin growth. 

more> China Sept. exports jump 9.9%, imports up 2.4% - The China Post


Well done, China! Is not easy in this environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

Garden Afforestation in Wuyi Mountain Fujian





















*China aims to expand forest coverage to 21.66 pct by 2015 *
2012-10-14 Xinhuanet


BEIJING, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- China is expected to raise its forest coverage to 21.66 percent by 2015 in a bid to improve the country's ecological environment, a senior forestry official said Sunday.

Sun Zhagen, vice head of the State Forestry Administration (SFA), revealed the target at a forum on sustainable forestry development.

China will beef up its afforestation efforts to cope with global climate change, Sun said.

China's forest coverage reached 20.36 percent in 2009, up from 18.21 percent in 2006, with 20.54 million hectares of forests restored, according to SFA figures.

The central government earmarked a total of 46.2 billion yuan (7.22 billion U.S. dollars) from 2008 to 2011 to subsidize farmers whose farmland was reclaimed and turned into forests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Cold resistant subway train carriage in Harbin

*










(121014) -- HARBIN, Oct. 14, 2012 (Xinhua) -- A cold-resistant subway train carriage is delivered to Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 14, 2012. The Chinese company built subway train is expected to be put into operation in Harbin by the end of this year. The train, which features cold-resistant materials and inert gases in its design, can operate in temperatures as low as minus 38 degrees Celsius, according to a subsidiary of China CNR Corporation Limited, one of the country's two major train manufacturing companies. (Xinhua/Wang Zhongyan) (ry)

Source: Xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

NBA to Build Mega-Basketball Complex in China

1 day ago by Marc Jenkins

During Thursday nights Miami Heat/Los Angeles Clippers game which was held at the Mastercard Center in Beijing, China the National Basketball Association made an announcement that the league has plans to construct *a new basketball center* near Beijing, *in the city of Tianjin*, along with a partner in the near future.

According to NBA China and the Yatai Lanhai Investment Group the proposed 120,000-square foot basketball center will include multiple NBA-style basketball courts, a restaurant and a fitness center along with several other features. The basketball center will be part of a mixed-use development by Yaitai Lanhai with housing for 150,000.

The NBA and game of of basketballs popularity in China has spread widely over the past decade following retired Houston Rockets center Yao Mings arrival to the Association and this is the main driving factor for the additional attention to the countrys passion for the game.

Since Yaos rookie season in 2002-03 Chinese residents have gravitated to the game in swarms which is why the league has placed so much focus on developing the game in their country and even allowing them to host exhibition games with NBA teams during the preseason such as the Heat/Clippers game where the announcement was made.

There has also been a boom in the number of NBA players with Chinese backgrounds since Yaos arrival into the league such as Yi Jianlian and last seasons Cinderella darling of a headliner Jeremy Lin. The number of Chinese NBA players will likely grow even higher following the development of this new mega basketball complex in Tianjin which will not only be a good thing for the Association but the entire world as well.


Read more at NBA to Build Mega-Complex in China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Great to see our exports are up by 10%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

BBC News - Chinese exports grew faster than expected in September



> 14 October 2012 Last updated at 11:53
> 
> 
> *Chinese exports grew faster than expected in September*
> 
> *Chinese exports grew faster than expected in September, easing worries about a slowdown in the economy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _US Treasury chief Timothy Geithner said China must do more to stimulate domestic growth_
> 
> Customs data issued on Saturday showed that exports grew 9.9% year-on-year, a big jump on the 2.7% growth recorded in August.
> 
> Imports bounced back 2.4% in September, after three months of consecutive declines.
> 
> Copper imports rose to a four-month high, while purchases of iron ore were the biggest since January 2011.
> 
> Many economists had forecast that September exports would expand by about 5%.
> 
> According to the data, China's exports to the US increased at their fastest pace in three months, but those to the European Union fell by 10.7%.
> 
> The World Bank cut its growth forecast for China this year to 7.7% from its May outlook of 8.2%.
> 
> That is much stronger than the US, where growth is forecast in to be in the low single digits, but painful for Chinese companies that have enjoyed rapid expansion.
> 
> The World Bank said China faces the risk of an even deeper downturn if conditions in its key export markets worsen.
> 
> In a research commentary from HSBC, analysts said that the "stronger than expected rebound of September exports is helpful to alleviate concerns of a sharper slowdown of the Chinese economy".
> 
> The more modest rise in imports will fuel the debate about the strength of Chinese consumers' buying power.
> 
> *'Modernise'*
> 
> US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner said at the weekend that China should do more to bolster domestic demand.
> 
> Speaking in Tokyo at the annual meeting of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank, he said there had been "some progress" in China's trade relationship with the US, but "domestic consumption still does not play a sufficient role in driving China's economy".
> 
> Mr Geithner said: "Progress toward strengthening domestic demand will be good for China, and good for the global economy. In a rapidly changing world, it is crucial that we continue to modernise."
> 
> Washington has often complained that China's exports are disproportionate to its imports, accusing Beijing of deliberately skewing the relationship by keeping its currency artificially low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

On an interesting note, this is from the last few days:

October 12, 2012

Financial Times - RMB hits 19-year high against dollar

--------------------------

This theoretically would have hurt our exports, but we also just posted a widening trade SURPLUS.

October 14, 2012

Financial Times - Chinese exports grow faster than expected





*EDIT: Obambam beat me to it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kawaraj

China economy is stronger than expected.

I always wonder what's the ultimate strength of Chinese economy. Seems it can withdraw all difficulties ahead of others. 

Again, Good job, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China's inflation eases to 1.9 pct in Sept. 
*
2012-10-15 

Xinhuanet





A stall keeper selling eggs in a farmers market greets the customers in Hangzhou City, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 15, 2012. China's Consumer Price Index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation, grew 1.9 percent year on year in September, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced on Monday. (Xinhua/Han Chuanhao)


BEIJING, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- Inflation in the world's second-largest economy saw a mild month-on-month deceleration in September, stirring concerns over whether authorities would further relax monetary policies in the rest of the year to bolster a slowing economy.

The Consumer Price Index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation, grew 1.9 percent year on year in September, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced Monday. The index eased from a 2-percent rise in August.

Analysts said that slowing growth in food prices and fewer carry-over effects from last year contributed to the slight drop in inflation.

"Price declines on many farm produce items, especially that of vegetables, has led to the slight drop in inflation," said Lian Ping, chief economist at Bank of Communications.

Food prices, which account for nearly one-third of the weighting in the calculation of China's CPI, rose 2.5 percent last month from one year earlier. This was down from the 3.4-percent year-on-year increase in August. Vegetable prices rose 11.1 percent last month, but the growth rate slowed sharply by 12.7 percentage points compared to August.

On a month-on-month basis, CPI in September was up 0.3 percent from the previous month, according to NBS data. The growth rate also marked a decline compared to the 0.6-percent monthly-based increase in August.

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures inflation at the wholesale level, dropped 3.6 percent year on year in September. It marked the seventh straight month of decline since PPI fell in March for the first time since December 2009.

"Monday's data indicated that inflation has been significantly weakened in China. Meanwhile, domestic demand still remained low, which means that further policy loosening is needed in the Chinese economy," said Liu Ligang, an economist with ANZ National Bank Ltd.

According to the NBS, the nation's CPI grew averagely 2.8 percent year on year in the first nine months. Liu said he believes the country is poised to meet the target of keeping inflation under 4 percent for the full year.

Liu said that as inflation lessened and the economy faces downward pressure, cutting banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) is still needed to spur the economy, which grew 7.6 percent in the second quarter, marking the slowest pace of growth in more than three years.

The NBS is scheduled to issue an update on GDP data for the third quarter on Thursday.

However, Alaistair Chan, an economist with Moody's Analytics, a division of Moody's Corporation, said that the mild deceleration of inflation in September is unlikely to give the government much scope for further stimulus actions.

Chan noted that inflation in housing and household goods has been resilient, and the likelihood of further interest rate and reserve ratio cuts has been diminished.

The central bank said Saturday that China's M2, which measures cash in circulation and all deposits, rose 14.8 percent year on year in September, marking the highest level since July 2011.

E Yongjian, a researcher with Bank of Communications, also said that it has become less necessary to lower RRR or interest rate than it was during the rest of the year, as M2 growth expanded at a record speed in September and current inflation stands at a low level.

E forecast that monetary policies in the country will remain stable for the rest of the year.

In order to buoy growth, the central bank has cut RRR twice this year. It has also lowered the benchmark interest rates twice.

The analyst said that CPI was unlikely to see a significant rebound in the rest of the year. However, they said that China should be prepared for so-called "imported inflation" caused by a new round of quantitative easing (QE3) by the United States.

"QE3 will lift commodity prices. The price rises will be passed on to China because the country is a huge importer of commodities such as crude oil," said Zhuang Jian, a senior economist with Asia Development Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China focuses on managing inflation: senior official*
2012-10-14 




Xinhuanet


TOKYO, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- Yi Gang, vice governor of the People 's Bank of China, made a speech at the last day of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank annual meeting Sunday here to explain the monetary policy of China.

Yi stressed that the most important job for central bank is to control inflation. China is developing dramatically, and local governments have desires of pursuing higher growth, so the central bank need to remind the governments the danger of inflation.

He said the moral explanation is not enough, so the central bank has to use some tools, including required reserved ratio, open market operation, and exchange rate policy, to control the growth rate in a manageable range.

Yi said China is in the process of opening up to the world, so the macro economy policy in China has to consider not only domestic problems, but also external issues. China is facing the dual challenges to balance the internal and external markets.

China made a lot of efforts on transforming China's economy from centrally planed economy to market oriented one in recent years, including banking reform, interest liberalization, and exchange reform, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's September PPI slumps 3.6 pct*
2012-10-15 
Xinhuanet

BEIJING, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's producer price index (PPI), which measures inflation at the wholesale level, dropped 3.6 percent year on year in September, National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) revealed Monday

The figure compares with a 3.5 percent decline in August and marks the seventh straight month of decline. China's PPI dropped in March for the first time since December 2009.

On a month-on-month basis, the PPI moved down 0.1 percent in September, according to the NBS.

The bureau also announced Monday that the country's consumer price index (CPI), a key gauge of inflation, grew 1.9 percent year-on-year in September.

Xu Lianzhong, an economist from the price monitoring center of the National Development and Reform Commission, said the data was "quite normal and within expectations", signaling that the Chinese economy had started to stabilize.

Although the country's economy, especially industrial enterprises, are facing increasing deflationary pressure, Xu does not expect huge stimulus measures to be issued within the year. However, fine tuning of fiscal and monetary policies could be possible.

With the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China around the corner, Xu said policymakers would place more attention on stabilizing the economy rather than looking for a fast rate of growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese manufacturers woo foreign buyers amid gloomy trade*
2012-10-15 
Xinhuanet








GUANGZHOU, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese manufacturers are striving to clinch deals at the country's largest trade fair as they feel the pinch from the economic downturn.

The Canton Fair, which kicked off on Monday in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, has attracted 24,840 exhibitors from home and abroad. This is an increase of 196 from the spring session, according to the event's spokesman Liu Jianjun.

Demand for exhibition booths, which have all been filled, was double what was being offered, said Liu.

"It is an indication that numerous Chinese export-oriented manufacturers are eager to expand into the overseas market under the current global economic uncertainty," Liu said.

China has reported better-than-expected trade, rebounding in September. Exports surged 9.9 percent from a year ago to a record monthly high of 186.35 billion U.S. dollars. This increase is in sharp contrast with a previous year-on-year gain of 2.7 percent in August.

Imports in September also rose 2.4 percent year on year after consecutive falls in previous months.

In the first three quarters of the year, China's foreign trade expanded 6.2 percent to 2.84 trillion dollars, widening the country's trade surplus to 148.31 billion dollars.

However, growth has dwindled compared with the same period last year, when China registered a foreign trade growth of 24.6 percent.

"In general, the foreign trade situation over the next few months will remain grim because the global economy is still in a downturn," Liu said.

"Under these circumstances, export-oriented Chinese enterprises will have to adjust structures and change their development modes to boost their productivity and competitiveness," Liu added.

This autumn's Canton Fair, the 112th since its establishment in 1957, is expected to attract almost the same number of visitors from home

and abroad as the spring session, organizers said. However, they are pessimistic about the event's turnover.

The spring session registered a record number of purchasers of more than 210,000, with a slightly shrinking turnover of 36.03 billion dollars compared with previous events.

Officially known as the China Import and Export Fair, the event has become an important barometer for the country's foreign trade as well as overall economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Inflation is down to 1.9%, that is really remarkable. 

Exports are surging upwards as well. The indicators are looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

BBC News - China to open atomic bomb site to tourists



> *China to open atomic bomb site to tourists*
> 
> *China has unveiled a plan to open the site where it detonated its first atomic bomb to tourists, state-run media reports.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _China detonated its first atomic bomb in 1964_
> 
> About 6m yuan ($960,000, £595,000) will be spent making the remote Malan base in Xinjiang region tourist-friendly, an official told Xinhua news agency.
> 
> Visitors will be able to see scientists' laboratories and a 300-metre tunnel used for air strikes.
> 
> China tested its first atomic bomb on 16 October 1964.
> 
> More than 40 nuclear tests have been carried out in Xinjiang over the decades before a moratorium was called in the 1990s.
> 
> Beijing's Tsinghua University and the local government are developing the site, located in a desert area in south-eastern China, Xinhua says.
> 
> Officials say that the base at Malan will be turned into a "red tourism site" - locations designated by the Communist Party to celebrate what it regards as historic events, says the BBC's Martin Patience in Beijing.
> 
> However it is not clear how many tourists the nuclear facilities will actually attract, as it is in one of the remotest regions in the country, our correspondent adds.



Hope this will bring tourism and more investments into this remote part of the region.
Today marks our 48th year since we became the 5th Nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Iron ore stockpiles fall at China's ports*

2012-10-16 

Xinhuanet.com

BEIJING, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Stockpiles of iron ore fell at 25 major Chinese ports during the week ending on Oct. 15, according to Xinhua's latest iron ore price report released on Tuesday.

Inventories of imported iron ore at the ports stood at 100.6 million metric tons, down by 1.04 million metric tons, or 1.02 percent, from a week earlier.

The price index for 63.5-percent-grade iron ore imports rose eight points to 117 points during the period, while the index for 58-percent-grade imports increased nine points to stand at 99 points, according to the report.

Buoyed by rising steel prices, import prices of iron ore gained last week but are unlikely to report further increases. This is because steel companies may be slow to replenish their stocks of steel-making raw materials in the short term, Xinhua analysts said in the report.

China, the world's top iron ore consumer and buyer, imported 65.01 million metric tones of the raw material in September, rising 4.1 percent month on month and 7.3 percent from one year earlier, according to customs data.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Inflation is down to 1.9%, that is really remarkable.
> 
> Exports are surging upwards as well. The indicators are looking good.



CD: better than expected due mainly to seasonal effects but not enough to lift us out of the global gloom! Let's see how it goes @ 2012 - The 112th China I & E Fair in Guangzhou!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Obambam said:


> BBC News - China to open atomic bomb site to tourists
> 
> Hope this will bring tourism and more investments into this remote part of the region.
> Today marks our 48th year since we became the 5th Nuclear power.



Good move by the Central Govt shutting the separatists, bashers and haters up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Yuan rises to new high against dollar*

Peopledaily

By Wang Feier (Global Times)
October 15, 2012

The Chinese yuan traded at an intraday peak of 6.2654 against the dollar on China's spot currency market Friday, a record high against the greenback according to data provided by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE), a development which likely signals the weakening value of the dollar rather than the start of another major round of appreciation by the renminbi, experts told the Global Times Sunday.

Meanwhile, the People's Bank of China (PBC), the country's central bank, set the yuan's midpoint against the dollar at 6.3264 Friday, a three-month high.

The launch of a third round of quantitative easing (QE3) by the US Federal Reserve in mid-September sparked concerns about the interest risks facing dollar-denominated assets in the global financial market, Sheng Hongqing, chief economist for China Everbright Bank, told the Global Times. These concerns dented the dollar's value and created space for the yuan to rise 0.2 percent against the US currency, as it has done since the start of the Fed's QE3, said Sheng.

Last week's rise aside, the yuan is not expected to appreciate as sharply as it did six years ago after central financial authorities introduced foreign exchange reforms, said Sheng, who predicted that the yuan's value to the dollar would plateau at 6.25 by the end of this year.

In 2005, planners in Beijing eased some of their controls on the yuan's price and started pegging the yuan against a basket of foreign currencies rather than the dollar alone, a move aimed at giving the international market more of a say in the worth of Chinese currency. From then until the end last year, the yuan's value increased 23.88 percent, according to data from the SAFE.

Since the start of 2012, many prominent figures within the Chinese government - including Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao, and Zhou Xiaochuan, the governor of the PBC - have stated on several occasions that the yuan's value is approaching equilibrium.

Sheng supported these remarks and explained that the gradual balancing of China's trade portfolio also indicates that the yuan is getting closer to equilibrium.

China's trade surplus relative to its GDP shrank to 5.2 percent in 2011, down from 10.1 percent in 2007, according to data from the International Monetary Fund which predicted that the contracting trend would continue in 2012.

But as the government slowly increases the yuan's exposure to market forces, it will likely also take appropriate steps to moderate the currency's appreciation, Chen Xuebin, deputy director of the Institute for Financial Studies at Fudan University, told the Global Times. A stronger yuan will make Chinese goods more expensive abroad in dollar terms, which will put further pressure on the country's export sector just as overseas demand falters, explained Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Analysis: Record M2 growth signals Chinese economic recovery*
(Xinhua)
October 15, 2012

People's Daily Online





A working staff counts the Chinese currency at a credit union. (Photo/Xinhua)


China's broad measure of money supply (M2) grew at a record speed in September, leading experts to believe that the country's pro-growth policies are working and market liquidity is improving.

The People's Bank of China (PBOC), the country's central bank, said Saturday that China's M2 rose 14.8 percent in September from a year ago, accelerating from the 13.5-percent growth registered in August.

The growth rate was the highest since July 2011 and well above the central bank's annual target of 14 percent.

Qu Hongbin, chief economist with HSBC China, said the rapid growth of the money supply shows that market liquidity is improving and the government's fine-tuning of its monetary policies has taken effect.

The PBOC has cut the reserve requirement ratio for banks twice and lowered benchmark interest rates this year to buoy economic growth, which slowed to its slowest rate in more than three years in the second quarter.

China's economy expanded by 7.6 percent year on year in the second quarter, slowing from 8.1 percent in the first quarter.

The growth rate marked the sixth consecutive quarter of decline and was the slowest pace since the first quarter of 2009.

Outstanding yuan-denominated loans reached 61.51 trillion yuan (9.72 trillion U.S. dollars) at the end of last month, up 16.3 percent year on year, the central bank said.

"Judging from the total volume of social financing, the overall liquidity at present is relatively eased and aggregate demand has seen signs of stabilizing," Qu said.

E Yongjian, a researcher with the Bank of Communications, noted that the structure of new yuan-denominated loans has improved.

In September, new mid- and long-term loans extended to enterprises stood at 127.7 billion yuan, accounting for 20 percent of total new loans last month, up from 17 percent in August, according to the central bank.

The structural change shows that the government's moves to speed up project approvals has driven up lending by commercial banks, especially mid- and long-term loans, E said.

E said enterprises' production demand is going to recover on the back of expanding fixed-asset investment, favorable export policies and the country's economic restructuring drive.

"The growth of value-added industrial output is likely to stabilize and rebound in the fourth quarter," said E.

China's exports rose 9.9 percent year on year to 186.35 billion U.S. dollars in September, hitting a record monthly high, according to figures released by the General Administration of Customs on Saturday.

China's foreign exchange reserves, the world's largest stockpile, rose to 3.29 trillion U.S. dollars at the end of September from 3.24 trillion U.S. dollars at the end of June, the PBOC said.

The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) improved to 49.8 percent in September from 49.2 percent in August, although it was still slightly below the 50-percent threshold that divides expansion and contraction.

"Since previous policies to boost growth have gradually taken effect, China's economic growth is likely to pick up speed in the fourth quarter," Qu said.

The government is scheduled to release its third-quarter GDP data on Oct. 18, which analysts expect to be below the second quarter's 7.6-percent increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

This news is a bit dated but pretty encouraging:

*Renmin University receives $32m donation*
(Chinadaily.com.cn)
08:26, September 21, 2012

People's Daily Online

Renmin University of China received an endowment of 200 million yuan ($32 million) from alumnus &#35032;&#22269;&#26681; Qiu Guogen on Thursday.

The donation will be used to fund five key projects in the school's next 10-year development plan, as well as the construction and renovation of its campus, said Chen Yulu, president of the university.

Qiu expressed his gratitude to Renmin during the donation ceremony in Beijing. He called for more social capital and private funds to be donated to higher education, saying it is vital for the realization of China's economic transformation.

The endowment is one of the largest donations ever made to the university and one of the largest in the history of Chinese higher education. 

Qiu studied investment economics at Renmin from 1987 to 1993 and obtained his bachelor's and master's degrees in economics. The 43-year-old is now president of the hedge fund Shanghai Chongyang Investment, a leading private money manager in China.

&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#22823;&#23398;

Renmin Univeristy of China

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ahfatzia

*China's economic power mightier than the sword* 


China is facing intensifying political and economic disputes with Japan, the United States and the European Union. Meanwhile, the outlook for the global economy is decidedly grim, with the International Monetary Fund forecasting a prolonged recession in Europe and severe budgetary woes in the US.

*At this crucial juncture, China's leadership is exploring avenues for leveraging the country's growing economic clout into geopolitical gains. If used wisely and consistently, China's economic power could be a powerful instrument for advancing its foreign-policy goals. The government's push to use financial capabilities to further diplomatic objectives will have dramatic effects on the international system. 
*
*On Wednesday, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs announced the establishment of the Department of International Economic Affairs*. Zhu Caihua, vice-dean of China Foreign Affairs University's School of International Economy, very candidly stated *the goals of the new Department: "China's soaring economic strength enables it to provide due assistance to developing countries and the European Union hit by the debt crisis. These moves also give China more say and flexibility in foreign relations." Zhu went on to state that this new department would be tasked with handling "economic disputes with political backgrounds".*

*The establishment this department is a sign that the leadership is increasingly aware of the strategic implications of China's expanding economy and immense foreign-currency reserves. The government is seeking to exploit directly its growing financial and economic clout for increased geopolitical authority and flexibility.

The world should take notice - Beijing has publicly signaled the ability and the willingness to link access to vital Chinese loans and markets with the overall aims of its foreign policy.*

*That China is a major force to reckon with in international finance is nothing new - in recent years it has lent more money to poor nations than did the World Bank. What is new is China's open willingness to link economic goals with geopolitical objectives. As Europe and the US face a prolonged economic crisis, China's leadership is feeling confident that the country's new position in the global financial hierarchy will pay geopolitical dividends.
*
The timing of this announcement is extremely meaningful. Currently, China is coming under increased political and economic pressure from three major rivals (and trade partners) - Japan, the US, and the EU. 

The dispute between China and Japan over the Diaoyu/Senkaku Islands is having pronounced economic effects in both nations. Popular calls for a Chinese boycott of Japanese goods have gained serious traction. Toyota's Chinese sales were down 40% from a year earlier in September. [3] Tens of thousands of seats on flights between the two countries have been cancelled, leading to the suspension of some routes. Dozens of Japanese companies have been expelled from the Western China International Trade Fair.

The Chinese government has already publicly stated an ability to punish the Japanese government economically for the purchase of the disputed islands from their private owner. Last month, an article in the Communist Party-run People's Daily, *"Consider sanctions against Japan", warned: "Japan's economy will suffer severely if China were to impose sanctions on it. China's loss would be relatively less."*

This threat is based on objective reality - China is still a relatively underdeveloped economy with huge potential for internal growth, while Japan has suffered from two decades of economic stagnation. China's willingness to use economic threats to further its territorial claims is a significant aspect of the current dispute.

The new Department of International Economic Affairs may find itself busy dealing with the US as well as Japan. The domestic politics of the United States will have important implications for China's emerging economic diplomacy.

A recent report from the Congressional Intelligence Committee has warned US corporations not to do business with the Chinese telecommunication companies Huawei and ZTE. Instead of finding a specific instance of wrongdoing, the report warned of the potential for future trouble. Mike Rogers, chairman of the committee, warned: "As this report shows, we have serious concerns about Huawei and ZTE, and their connection to the Communist government of China. China is known to be the major perpetrator of cyber-espionage, and Huawei and ZTE failed to alleviate serious concerns throughout this important investigation. American businesses should use other vendors."

The US presidential race has additional repercussions for China's international trade. Both incumbent President Barack Obama and his challenger Mitt Romney have played the tough-on-China card for votes. Obama recently blocked the installation of Chinese-made wind turbines on the Oregon coast over concerns of the potential for spying on a nearby military base. [5] This was the first time a president had prevented a foreign investment deal since 1990.

Meanwhile Romney has come out with his most forceful criticism of China to date, saying it has "taken advantage of our laxity in enforcing fair trade ... We will not allow them to keep taking our jobs." [6] Romney has accused the Chinese government of manipulating its currency to compete unfairly with foreign manufacturers, and has promised officially to declare China a currency manipulator - a move that could lead to economic sanctions - on his first day in office.

China is facing further economic heat in the European theater. The EU has started an anti-dumping investigation of Chinese solar panels. This could threaten billions of euros in Chinese exports to Europe.

*China not only faces economic difficulties from potential US and EU sanctions, but also long-term political challenges from these Western powers. The United States' strategic pivot toward Asia is seen as a direct threat to China's regional security. Meanwhile, both the US and the EU regularly involve themselves in China's domestic politics. Beijing views Western support for pro-reform political activists as aggressive interference in China's internal affairs. 

As China faces political and economic pressure from other major powers, the leadership is examining means to counter this pressure. Economic leverage - if used correctly - could be an excellent tool for promoting Beijing's current foreign-policy objectives.*

China's potential for economic growth is still much greater than that of any of its major rivals, even in the midst of a relative slowdown. The Chinese economy is highly dependent on trade with the US, Japan and the EU, but they are even more dependent on access to China's manufacturing capability and expanding domestic markets. Furthermore, these comparatively wealthy nations are also highly dependent on Chinese purchases of their government debt.

Economic warfare is a double-edged sword. Japanese companies have been hurting more than Chinese businesses in the recent standoff, but both sides will be negatively affected by a reduction in trade. All contenders stand to lose in a trade war - but China less so than its rivals. Its growth and liquidity mean it has more room to maneuver than its potential opponents in any economic confrontation.

If sufficiently pressured, China may engage in economic brinksmanship to secure its interests.

*The EU and the US face debt crises, while China holds roughly US$3 trillion in foreign-currency reserves. The balance of financial power should be obvious to all sides. By forming the Department of International Economic Affairs, the government is signaling an awareness of its ability to use China's economic strength as a foreign-policy tool. *

*This new department will use financial means to defend the leadership's core interests: access to foreign markets, territorial integrity, and the Communist Party of China's monopoly on political power. The government may not been keen on bailing out Europe if European governments continue to bankroll Chinese dissidents. Beijing may be even less keen on lending to Washington the funds needed to expand America's military presence in Asia.

The formation of the Department of International Economic Affairs is an important step in formalizing the use of China's economic power as an instrument in diplomatic disputes. As China continues to develop economically, its leadership has little interest in starting costly confrontations. China will only use economic leverage to retaliate for sanctions, or to secure its core interests. Its financial weapons are likely to remain sheathed so long as other nations do not directly threaten the Chinese economy or the main policy objectives of the Chinese government.*

Asia Times Online :: China's economic power mightier than the sword


Indeed China is finally learning the power of money by establishing the "Department of International Economic Affair". Hire the best of professionals and seek the utmost benefits for the money she's lending out and not a single Yuan should be wasted on those projects that show no returns and on those who do not appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

China produces its first megawatt level HTS 
China produces its first megawatt level HTS motor | China's Great Science and Technology





2012-10-16  No. 712 Institute of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation has developed Chinese first 1000kW HTS (high temperature super-conductor) motor, which has passed the project examination in Beijing by the Ministry of Science. It indicates that China already has a megawatt HTS motor design and manufacturing capabilities to become one of the few countries to master the key technology of high-temperature superconducting motor.

The zero current resistance characteristics of high-temperature superconducting materials in low-temperature environments has greater current carrying capacity which is far superior to the ordinary copper wires. The HTS motor has high torque density and stand-alone extremely large capacity significant advantages. According to estimates, respectively, HTS motors volume and weight is only 1/2 and 1/3 of the conventional motor and also has the advantages of high efficiency, low noise, easy to maintain, flexible operation. The HTS motor has a bright application prospect in marine electric propulsion and new energy field.

No. 712 Institute over the years has engaged in the superconducting applied research work, and is the earliest unit in the study of superconducting motor. In 2012, No. 712 Institute completed one of 863 planned key projects 1000kW high-temperature superconducting motor, breaking the high-temperature super- conductive machine key technology. The prototype has been completed multi-condition test, full load operation of the 500 laps / minute speed under 1000kW, with motor efficiency of 95%. Those technical indicators have reached the design requirements, electrical and cryogenic systems run stable, the overall index has reached the international advanced level. Through years of research, No. 712 Institute has established a dedicated design and analysis of high-temperature superconducting motor system, built a test device and test platform, has accumulated valuable experience in engineering development, training a research and development team to carry out large-capacity HTS motor in future.

The HTS motor as an important research direction for marine electric propulsion and wind power. In recent years it become a hot research field of high-temperature superconducting applications. With the continuous development of the technology of high-temperature superconducting materials, superconducting motor technology engineering applications, resulting in significant economic and social benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*PetroChina starts third west-to-east gas pipeline*

By Richard Fu 

2012-10-17

shanghaidaily.com

PETROCHINA Co has started building China's third west-to-east gas pipeline, *a 125 billion yuan* (US$20 billion) *project* that will be able to transmit 30 billion cubic meters of the cleaner-burning fuel annually. The project, expected to be completed in 2015, will consist of one main line and eight branch lines, *spanning a combined 7,378 kilometers*, China Central Television reported yesterday.

This is part of China's energy strategy to carry gas from the resource-rich western regions to power plants and homes in the coastal regions. In 2004, PetroChina completed China's first west-to-east pipeline, which ends in Shanghai. Construction of the second phase began in 2008, with a branch line to reach Hong Kong by the end of this year. A combined 290 billion yuan has been spent on the first two lines. Natural gas consumption has been growing rapidly in China, rising 21.5 percent to 130.7 billion cubic meters last year.

The new project will be supplied by 25 billion cubic meters of gas from central Asian nations including Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan. The rest will come from gas produced from coal in Yili, the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, according to Liao Yongyuan, a vice president of PetroChina. At full capacity, the project will increase the share of natural gas in China's primary energy consumption by 1 percentage point and supply 100 million people in 10 provinces along the route, including Gansu, Shaanxi, Hunan, Fujian and Guangdong. The new project, which will boost gas imports from Central Asia, will also prompt the government to advance its pricing reform on natural gas, analysts said. Gas imports are losing money at present because of price regulation.

China earlier this year launched a trial program in southern Guangdong and Guangxi seeking to link gas prices to those of imported fuel oil used for power generation and liquefied petroleum gas used in cooking. Natural gas is increasingly replacing both fuels in the country. The reform, which will bring prices more in line with commodities markets, is expected eventually to result in higher costs for consumers and benefit PetroChina and other state energy giants that are importing more gas to meet the growing demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Sinopec Establishes Coal-to-chemical Unit* 

Sep 29, 2012

Menafn

Chinese oil giant China Petroleum Corp. (Sinopec Group) formally established a coal-to-chemical unit in Beijing on September 28. The newborn, namely Sinopec Great Wall Energy Chemical Co., Ltd., sees Dai Houliang, senior vice president of China Petroleum & Chemical Corp. serve as its chairman and will mainly take charge of the investment and operation of coal-to-chemical business of the parent, construction of the coal-to-chemical projects, as well as professional management of the coal-to-chemical business.

*The group planned to build six coal-to-chemical bases across the country from 2011 to 2015, with the bases spreading in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, Guizhou Province, Anhui Province, Henan Province and Ningxia Autonomous Region, each. And so far, it has made a substantial progress in five of them.* It has planned to launch a coal-to-gas project with annual production capacity of eight billion cubic meters in the eastern Junggar area of Xinjiang, apart from conducting two natural gas pipeline projects. The one running from Xinjiang to Guangdong Province and Zhejiang Province, with designed *investment of ¥159 billion*, will see annual gas transmission capacity hit 30 billion cubic meters. And the other one, running from Xinjiang to Shandong Province and with designed *investment of ¥86 billion*, will see annual gas transmission capacity reach 30 billion cubic meters, too. In addition, it took part in a coal-to-chemical project with annual production capacity of 25 million tons of coals, 4.2 million tons of methanol and three million tons of dimethyl ether launched by Zhongtian Hechaugn Energy Co., Ltd. Designed investment of the project is ¥4.1 billion and in Zhongtian Hechuang, China National Coal Group Cop. (ChinaCoal) and it each controls a 38.75 percent stake. Fu Chengyu, chairman of it, said that it aimed to establish a leading position in the domestic coal-to-chemical industry within eight to ten years. Sinopec Great Wall Energy Chemical signed an agreement with the municipal government of Hebi City, Henan, over coal-to-chemical integration on September 27. Besides, it plans to invest in invest in a coal-to-gas project in Texas, US, with USD 1 billion.

The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), the top Chinese price planner, released several bans on blind expansion of coal-to-chemical projects in the past five years. However, judging from the current situation, it is moving the bans. An analyst with Guosen Securities pointed out that in order to fight against an economic slowdown and help the domestic economy shift, there is a need for the nation to launch some large-sized projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Largest hydropower station on Mekong River starts operation*

Updated: 2012-09-07 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_15742514.htm 

PU'ER -- The largest hydropower station on Lancang River in southwest China's Yunnan Province -- known as the Mekong River in southeast Asia -- went into operation Thursday with its first power generating unit up and running.

The Nuozhadu hydroelectric station, located in the city of Pu'er, is China's 4th largest of its kind. It will be installed with nine same-size generating units with a total capacity of 5.85 gigawatts.

All the units will be put into operation by 2014, thus enabling the station to generate 23.9 billion kwh of electricity on average each year.

By churning out clean energy, the station will help save 9.6 million tonnes of standard coal and reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 18.8 million tonnes each year.

The dam of the Nuozhadu station is 261.5 meters high, the highest in Asia and the world's third highest.

As one of the seven planned hydropower projects on Lancang River inside China, the station will increase the electricity supply and optimize the energy mix and also help flood control and water use downstream, said Yunnan governor Li Jiheng.

The Lancang River, or Mekong River, rises on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau and flows through China, Myanmar, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam before spilling into the South China Sea.

The river's China section has an estimated 32 gigawatts of exploitable water power resources as it flows through high mountains and valleys, with a huge drop in height at some points.

During the hydropower development, China has paid great attention to the protection of the river valley ecosystem and environment as well as water allocation along the river valley.

In recent years, many contractors and research institutes have conducted investigations with overseas counterparts on the impacts of hydropower development on downstream regions.

The research results showed that the water flow in the river's China section accounted for only 13.5 percent of the river's total, making the country's hydropower development have little impact downstream.

"First, the water flow inside China has a small share of the whole river valley; Secondly, hydropower generation doesn't consume water," said Ma Hongqi, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. "So the hydropower development on the upper reaches has very limited impact on the water flow downstream."

Meanwhile, the dam stores water during the flood season and releases it during the dry season, which could help ease both flooding and drought in the countries downstream, Ma said.

Huaneng Lancang River Hydropower Co Ltd, which runs the hydropower station, has also made efforts to protect the ecosystem and the fish in the river.

Wang Yongxiang, chairman of Huaneng Lancang River Hydropower, said the company has set up botanical gardens of rare plants and animal saving stations and also has taken measures to ensure zero emissions at the hydropower project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese units get their domes* 

10 October 2012

by World Nuclear News

China continues to progress with its construction of new nuclear power reactors. Within the space of a couple of weeks, the milestone of installing the dome of the reactor containment building has been achieved at two more units - Fuqing 3 and Changjiang 2.

The reactor dome of unit 3 at the Fuqing nuclear power plant in Fujian Province was successfully lowered into place on top of the containment building at 5.48am on 9 October. Plant constructor China Nuclear Engineering and Construction Corporation (CNECC) said that the operation to install the reactor dome - with a diameter of 37 metres, a height of 11 metres and weighing 160 tonnes - took just 30 minutes.

Fuqing is to be a six-reactor plant, based on Chinese-designed CPR-1000 pressurized water reactors. The overall 6000 MWe project is expected to cost 100 billion yuan ($15.9 billion). Construction of Fuqing units 1 and 2 started in November 2008 and June 2009, respectively. Those units are scheduled to begin operating in October 2013 and August 2014.

Ground was broken for Fuqing unit 3 and 4 in June 2009 and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) held an official ceremony to mark the start of work on unit 3 in December 2010. The reactor should begin operation in mid-2015.

Changjiang 2 capped

Two weeks earlier, the reactor dome was also installed at unit 2 of the Changjiang plant in China's southern island province of Hainan.

The 173-tonne dome was successfully installed on the unit's reactor building at 9.26am on 25 September, CNECC reported. The operation - using crawler cranes with a lifting capacity of some 900 tonnes - lasted 48 minutes.
The Changjiang plant, near Hoi Mei Tong village, is being built as a joint venture between CNNC and China Huaneng Group, with shares split 51% and 49%, respectively. The plant will eventually comprise four 650 MWe CNP-600 pressurized water reactors and will be built in two phases.

Initial approval for the construction was granted by China's National Developmental and Reform Commission in July 2008. Site works began in December 2008. Construction of Unit 1 began on 25 April 2010, while first concrete for unit 2 was poured on 21 November 2010. The dome of the reactor building of Changjiang 1 was installed on 28 December 2011, 28 days ahead of schedule. Changjiang 1 is scheduled to begin operating by the end of 2014, with unit 2 set to start up the following year.

The installation of the reactor building dome marks the end of the major civil engineering works on the reactor buildings. Changjiang 2 and Fuqing 3 are the fifth and sixth Chinese units, respectively, to have had their reactor domes installed since the start of 2012. The others include Taishan 2, Yangjiang 3, Ningde 4 and Fangchenggang 1.

Construction projects already underway should see China bring online some 27 new reactors by the end of 2015 - in addition to the 15 units currently in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China's first three quarters GDP in 2012 was 35.3480 trillion yuan or 5.65 trillion USD.

Keep doing the good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Chinese economy grew by 7.4% in the 3rd quarter.

Things are starting to bottom. I expect Q4 will be around 8%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Q4 is crucial&#65292;for it accounts for one-third of the year total&#12290;

If the growth rate picks up a little and the exchange rates stay where they are today&#65292;Mainland China's 2012 GDP will be around 8.5 trillion US dollars&#12290;Adding Hong Kong and Macau&#65292;but excluding Tiawan&#65292; make PRC 2012 GDP fairly close to 9 trillion dollars&#12290;

The growth rate for 2013 should be back on the 8% plus track&#65292;with 2-3% CPI inflation&#12290;


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Why does Q4 account for 1/3 of total GDP?


----------



## xuxu1457

WS-10 Engine said:


> Why does Q4 account for 1/3 of total GDP?


in 2011, Q1--Q4
(100million&#65509
Q1:97101.2 
Q2:108674.2
Q3:115443.7
Q4:150344.6

Q4 really 1/3 of the years GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Seasonal factor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

xuxu1457 said:


> in 2011, Q1--Q4
> (100million&#65509
> Q1:97101.2
> Q2:108674.2
> Q3:115443.7
> Q4:150344.6
> 
> Q4 really 1/3 of the years GDP



Thanks!!!!


----------



## shuttler

*Late but good news! *
*China close to meeting annual affordable housing targets
*
2012-10-12 20:04 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily






BEIJING - China has basically completed construction on 4.8 million affordable housing units in the first nine months, bringing the country one step closer to hitting its annual target of completing 5 million such units, the country's housing authorities said Friday.

Local governments across the country started construction on 7.2 million government-subsidized housing units from January to September, up from 6.5 million units in the first eight months of the year, the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development (MOHURD) said in a statement.

Therefore, the country has achieved its goal of starting construction on more than 7 million units this year as part of its five-year plan to build 36 million such units by 2015.

China invested 960 billion yuan ($151.66 billion) in building affordable housing units for low-income groups in the first nine months, the ministry said.

The government has stepped up its efforts in the construction of affordable housing in recent years in an effort to cool the country's runaway property prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icecreamcart

Apparently there was an important piece of news hidden in the latest economic figures from China.



> China unlocks right kind of growth - FT.com
> 
> October 18, 2012 2:26 pm
> 
> By Simon Rabinovitch in Beijing
> 
> China has never lacked for growth over the past decade but it has suffered from the wrong kind of growth, developing a dangerous reliance on investment.
> 
> Tucked into its latest economic data was evidence that the country has finally started to address this problem. *Consumption clearly surpassed investment as China&#8217;s biggest growth engine*, reinforcing a trend that emerged earlier this year &#8211; and *something that has rarely happened over the past decade.*
> 
> In the first three quarters, *consumption accounted for 55 per cent of growth*, while *investment contributed 50.5 per cent*. With external demand weak, *net exports actually subtracted 5.5 per cent*, according to data from the national statistics bureau.
> 
> This is exactly what everyone from Wen Jiabao, China&#8217;s premier, to the World Bank has said is necessary to make for a more sustainable economic model. In recent years, investment has accounted for nearly half of China&#8217;s total economic output, a record for a major economy in peacetime.
> 
> The ghost cities, empty apartment buildings and unused convention centres around the country are the physical manifestations of this excessive investment, and investors remain concerned that much of it will translate into bad debts for the banking sector.
> 
> So increasing consumption is unambiguously good news for China.
> 
> &#8220;*It seems that the necessary rebalancing towards household consumption has begun in earnest*,&#8221; said Yao Wei, an economist with Société Générale.
> 
> Mr Wen, who has been criticised for not weaning the economy off investment, also drew attention to the shift. &#8220;*We have taken new steps towards structural transformation*,&#8221; he said in a statement published late on Wednesday.
> 
> But it is too early to give China a clean bill of health. The economy&#8217;s strong performance at the end of the third quarter was in fact fuelled by a jump in investment, illustrating that consumption is still far from strong enough to power growth on its own.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Retail sales, the best indicator of overall consumption, have been resilient, rising 14.2 per cent year-on-year in September. However, that has not made up for a deep slump in housing construction.
> 
> Fearing that growth was on the verge of slowing too much, the government did what it does best: it cranked up investment.
> 
> The approach has been two-pronged. The National Development and Reform Commission, a powerful planning agency, has approved a series of large infrastructure projects since May. Meanwhile, the central bank has loosened monetary policy by cutting interest rates twice and injecting liquidity in money markets to ensure that these projects could obtain financing.
> 
> The fruits of these efforts began to be harvested in September. Investment in railways surged 78 per cent year-on-year and investment on roads climbed 38 per cent. This mini-boom in investment, not the resilience of consumption, was the reason that so many analysts concluded that China might be at the end of its nearly two-year-long downturn.
> 
> &#8220;*These data reinforce our view that growth will rebound sharply in the fourth quarter*,&#8221; said Zhang Zhiwei, an economist with Nomura.
> 
> If infrastructure spending continues to surge, it is entirely possible that the healthy trend of the first three quarters will reverse in the final three months of the year, and investment could once again overtake consumption as the biggest contributor to Chinese growth.
> 
> A brief relapse to investment-driven growth would not be the end of the world for China, but dangers would begin to mount should the investment kick last for too long.
> 
> Arthur Kroeber, managing director of GK Dragonomics, a Beijing research company, explained the predicament by way of a food analogy. China&#8217;s hefty investment over the past decade has been akin to a fattening diet of cheesecake, he wrote in a research note this week.
> 
> &#8220;This was all right for a while, but now the risk of arterial sclerosis looms,&#8221; he said.
> 
> It&#8217;s time to shift to a corrective regimen of broccoli &#8211; that is, a more efficient use of capital that engenders a rise in consumption.
> 
> &#8220;It is not as tasty, but much healthier in the long run. If China can stick to its diet, it will be an impressive economy in a decade&#8217;s time. If not, it might end up looking like Japan today, only much poorer.&#8221;



This can only be good news. The shift to domestic demand will be beneficial not just for China, but the global economy as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Nonsense, china needs more investment, the infrastructure is desperately needed.
All this talk is of comparing china to Japan by these doomsayers that have been wrong about china for decades is getting tiring.
Without good infrastructure, there will be bottlenecks such as logistics, broadband Internet, access to electricity, etc.

China should have very high investment until infrastructure is fully developed.

Investment is when you invest in the future, consumption is when you want to get instant satisfaction at the expense of the future.
Westerners have a fetish for over consumption, consumption is not the most important thing for china right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

WS-10 Engine said:


> Nonsense, china needs more investment, the infrastructure is desperately needed.
> All this talk is of comparing china to Japan by these doomsayers that have been wrong about china for decades is getting tiring.
> Without good infrastructure, there will be bottlenecks such as logistics, broadband Internet, access to electricity, etc.
> 
> China should have very high investment until infrastructure is fully developed.
> 
> Investment is when you invest in the future, consumption is when you want to get instant satisfaction at the expense of the future.
> Westerners have a fetish for over consumption, consumption is not the most important thing for china right now.



Don't worry, we will meet the balance, since the Chinese people always love to build more stuffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Chinese Supercomputer

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/28/technology/28compute.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0

China Wrests Supercomputer Title From U.S.
By ASHLEE VANCE
Published: October 28, 2010

Chinese scientific research center has built the fastest supercomputer ever made, replacing the United States as maker of the swiftest machine, and giving China bragging rights as a technology superpower. 







The Tianhe-1A computer in Tianjin, China, links thousands upon thousands of chips. 
The computer, known as Tianhe-1A, has 1.4 times the horsepower of the current top computer, which is at a national laboratory in Tennessee, as measured by the standard test used to gauge how well the systems handle mathematical calculations, said Jack Dongarra, a University of Tennessee computer scientist who maintains the official supercomputer rankings. 

Although the official list of the top 500 fastest machines, which comes out every six months, is not due to be completed by Mr. Dongarra until next week, he said the Chinese computer blows away the existing No. 1 machine. He added, We dont close the books until Nov. 1, but I would say it is unlikely we will see a system that is faster. 

Officials from the Chinese research center, the National University of Defense Technology, are expected to reveal the computers performance on Thursday at a conference in Beijing. The center says it is under the dual supervision of the Ministry of National Defense and the Ministry of Education. 

The race to build the fastest supercomputer has become a source of national pride as these machines are valued for their ability to solve problems critical to national interests in areas like defense, energy, finance and science. Supercomputing technology also finds its way into mainstream business; oil and gas companies use it to find reservoirs and Wall Street traders use it for superquick automated trades. Procter & Gamble even uses supercomputers to make sure that Pringles go into cans without breaking. 

And typically, research centers with large supercomputers are magnets for top scientific talent, adding significance to the presence of the machines well beyond just cranking through calculations. 

Over the last decade, the Chinese have steadily inched up in the rankings of supercomputers. Tianhe-1A stands as the culmination of billions of dollars in investment and scientific development, as China has gone from a computing afterthought to a world technology superpower. 

What is scary about this is that the U.S. dominance in high-performance computing is at risk, said Wu-chun Feng, a supercomputing expert and professor at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University. One could argue that this hits the foundation of our economic future. 

Modern supercomputers are built by combining thousands of small computer servers and using software to turn them into a single entity. In that sense, any organization with enough money and expertise can buy what amount to off-the-shelf components and create a fast machine. 

The Chinese system follows that model by linking thousands upon thousands of chips made by the American companies Intel and Nvidia. But the secret sauce behind the system  and the technological achievement  is the interconnect, or networking technology, developed by Chinese researchers that shuttles data back and forth across the smaller computers at breakneck rates, Mr. Dongarra said. 

That technology was built by them, Mr. Dongarra said. They are taking supercomputing very seriously and making a deep commitment. 

The Chinese interconnect can handle data at about twice the speed of a common interconnect called InfiniBand used in many supercomputers. 

For decades, the United States has developed most of the underlying technology that goes into the massive supercomputers and has built the largest, fastest machines at research laboratories and universities. Some of the top systems simulate the effects of nuclear weapons, while others predict the weather and aid in energy research. 

In 2002, the United States lost its crown as supercomputing kingpin for the first time in stunning fashion when Japan unveiled a machine with more horsepower than the top 20 American computers combined. The United States government responded in kind, forming groups to plot a comeback and pouring money into supercomputing projects. The United States regained its leadership status in 2004, and has kept it, until now. 

At the computing conference on Thursday in China, the researchers will discuss how they are using the new system for scientific research in fields like astrophysics and bio-molecular modeling. Tianhe-1A, which is housed in a building at the National Supercomputing Center in Tianjin, can perform mathematical operations about 29 million times faster than one of the earliest supercomputers, built in 1976. 

For the record, it performs 2.5 times 10 to the 15th power mathematical operations per second. 

Mr. Dongarra said a long-running Chinese project to build chips to rival those from Intel and others remained under way and looked promising. Its not quite there yet, but it will be in a year or two, he said. 

He also said that in November, when the list comes out, he expected a second Chinese computer to be in the top five, culminating years of investment. 

The Japanese came out of nowhere and really caught people off guard, Mr. Feng said. With China, you could see this one coming. 

Steven J. Wallach, a well-known computer designer, played down the importance of taking the top spot on the supercomputer rankings. 

Its interesting, but its like getting to the four-minute mile, Mr. Wallach said. The world didnt stop. This is just a snapshot in time. 

The research labs often spend weeks tuning their systems to perform well on the standard horsepower test. But just because a system can hammer through trillions of calculations per second does not mean it will do well on the specialized jobs that researchers want to use it for, Mr. Wallach added. 

The United States has plans in place to make much faster machines out of proprietary components and to advance the software used by these systems so that they are easy for researchers to use. But those computers remain years away, and for now, China is king. 

They want to show they are No. 1 in the world, no matter what it is, Mr. Wallach said. I dont blame them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ Good. Now we need to grab the top spot from USA in military naval power as well.


----------



## Backbencher

online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203400604578074283948389390.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Backbencher

Here are seven reasons why investors should
think twice before investing in Chinese stocks.
1. Government interference
With a domineering government like China's,
the risk of harmful meddling in the economy is
much greater. This may take many forms in
China, from economic data manipulation to
inappropriately close ties between business and
government. For instance, there have been
reports of government officials falsely inflating a
variety of economic data -- corporate profits,
corporate tax receipts and overall economic
output -- by as much as 2%. Thus, China's
current slowdown could be much worse than it
appears.
Because the Chinese government is autocratic,
shareholder-unfriendly regulations can also be
quickly imposed. For instance, China's coal
industry was far more robust until a few years
ago, when the government established
production minimums and other rules favoring
oligopoly. Many analysts now see the country's
coal industry much less competitive than before.
2. Lack of transparency
Incomplete, inaccurate or nonexistent financial
data that make it difficult or impossible to value
individual companies is a common scourge of
emerging-market investors. It's all too common
among U.S.-listed Chinese firms, which have
been known to report different revenue
numbers and other data to the Securities and
Exchange Commission and Chinese officials.
There have also been reports of company
suppliers being owned or controlled by
management as a way to milk companies from
the outside. In a highly-publicized scandal a
couple years ago, the Chinese wastewater
treatment company RINO International Corp.
( RINO ) lent its CEO and chairwoman, the CEO's
wife, $3.5 million without a signed loan
agreement. Trading in the stock was suspended
Nov. 19, 2010, and has not resumed.
3. Unfair advantages for state-owned
companies
There are more than 100,000 state-owned
businesses in China. Of these, about 100 are
centrally-controlled "national champions" that
dominate in their industries, in particular
because they're heavily backed by the
government and enjoy a range of unfair
advantages, such as low-cost loans from official
banks that in turn receive guaranteed profits for
providing such loans. (Loan costs for private
companies are typically three times what state-
owned firm pays, if the a private company can
get a loan at all.) Some of China's better-known
national champions include the integrated oil
giant China Petroleum & Chemical Corp.
(NYSE: SNP ) and telecommunications
behemoth China Mobile Ltd. (NYSE: CHL) .
4. Currency manipulation
Most economists agree the yuan is undervalued
by 25-40%, and China achieves this by pegging
the yuan to the dollar. The goal, say critics of
this policy, is to give China an unfair trade
advantage by keeping exchange rates artificially
low so Chinese goods can be cheaper than U.S.-
made products. Besides hindering the U.S.
economy, this policy produces huge trade
surpluses for China, which in turn must put
hundreds of billions of dollars back into the
United States every year to maintain the yuan's
link to the dollar. Because China does this
mainly by purchasing U.S. government bonds,
the United States is now in debt to China to the
tune of nearly $3 trillion. Some economists also
say currency manipulation aided the bursting of
the real estate bubble in 2008, because China
also plowed billions of surplus dollars into U.S.
real estate.
5. Trade and labor violations
A major gripe against China is its widespread use
of government subsidies to bankroll the rapid
growth of its industries. One of the most
publicized examples is solar and wind power,
where U.S. companies find it virtually
impossible to keep up with subsidized Chinese
competitors. A couple weeks ago, the Obama
administration reported nearly 200 Chinese
subsidies to the World Trade Organization,
arguing that many violate free trade rules.
Critics of China also point to horrendous labor
violations, like the failure to enforce a
government mandate limiting the workday to
11 hours and factory employees commonly
working for days or even weeks straight without
a break.
6. Government-created bubbles
Many investors fear extremely fast government-
aided growth has created bubbles in the Chinese
economy that could burst, damaging the global
economy in the process. For example, virtually
no one would dispute the existence of a bubble
in Chinese commercial real estate. The sector is
now so overbuilt, there are dozens of "ghost
cities" like Henan province's Zhengzhou New
District, which is replete with business centers,
modern high rises and shops -- but almost no
inhabitants.
A similar situation likely exists in residential real
estate. The Chinese capital of Beijing alone has
more vacant homes than the entire United
States (3.8 million vs. 2.5 million). There may
be a dangerous commodities bubble in China,
too, based on reports of massive unused
stockpiles -- like the nearly 10 million tons of
coal sitting idle at Qinhuangdao port, one of the
largest coal storage areas in China. The prior
record was 9.3 million tons in November 2008,
when the global economy was presumably far
worse.
7. A possibility of armed conflict with Japan
Nothing destabilizes markets and upsets
economies like armed conflict, and there does
appear to be some risk of this between China
and Japan over several disputed islands in the
East China Sea. The nasty feud erupted in mid-
September, when Japan purchased the islands
from a private owner -- an event that triggered
violent protests in China, produced heated
rhetoric between the two governments and put
a strain on business relations between the two
countries. Most political experts consider the
risk of military confrontation very slim at this
point, though armed conflict could materialize if
any incidents occurred between Chinese and
Japanese patrol vessels in the area.
I don't think Chinese stocks are worth the risk. I
certainly wouldn't buy individual Chinese stocks
-- nor would I invest in a fund or exchange-
traded fund ( ETF ) devoted to China. I strongly
suspect government officials are painting a
much rosier picture of the Chinese economy
than actually exists, and I also suspect their
economy could be a lot closer than anyone
would like to admit to a crisis like the U.S.
suffered in 2008.



seekingalpha.com/article/938031-7-reasons-why-investors-should-be-afraid-of-china


----------



## shuttler

Akash A. said:


> Here are seven reasons why investors should
> think twice before investing in Chinese stocks.
> 1. Government interference ....................
> 7. A possibility of armed conflict with Japan
> seekingalpha.com/article/938031-7-reasons-why-investors-should-be-afraid-of-china




http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/215195-China-edges-out-u-s-top-foreign-investment-draw-amid-world-decline.html

Hongkong-stocks-rise-fourth-day-on-signs-of-more-China-stimulus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> Chinese Supercomputer



Only 3 countries have claim the top spot in supercomputing Top500 list! We are one of them!

The next Top500 will be published in Nov.. Let's see how far we can go!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WS-10 Engine

shuttler said:


> Only 3 countries have claim the top spot in supercomputing Top500 list! We are one of them!
> 
> The next Top500 will be published in Nov.. Let's see how far we can go!



I would rather have a FULLY domestic supercomputer with domestic CPU and GPU, domestic operating system, domestic interconnect, etc that gets in the top 20 rather than have the fastest with foreign systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Yes&#65292;
Chinese supercomputer is made up of American CPUs. China's Tianhe-1A uses 7,168 Nvidia Tesla M2050 GPUs and 14,336 Intel Xeon CPUs. 

Intel or Nvidia/AMD chips are designed in the USA, Germany, Israel, and India, manufactured in Singapore, Costa Rica, Indonesia and Taiwan, assembled in China and soon in Vietnam. 

You may not know that Intel's founder is not American and the founder of Nvidia is Chinese. You should be glad that America has all the help from foreigners while the Chinese basically rely on ourselves.

it is Chinese scientists ourselves that developed a new technology to link GPUs up. In this computer chinese cips are mixedly used. That matters. China&#8217;s innovative capacity can&#8217;t be neglected as well.

as for Chinese CPU, and supercomputer made up of Chinese designed and made CPU 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/29/w...er-based-on-its-own-microprocessor-chips.html

See the next post for analysis of Chinese CPU, 

on the other hand, Chinese internet website of next generation is under its way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1
Reported by Nebojsa Novakovic on Wednesday, 
December 21 2011 11:18 am 

Last week's report on CPUs, mentioning the Chinese new-generation entries, did raise some waves on various online forums. Here's a bit more on some of those processors. 

China has now officially gone deep into the core of high end computing, way to the deepest level - designing and manufacturing its own CPUs - to complete the whole vertical stack from the processor to the application. That includes having own designs covering everything from smartphone to supercomputer, based on three main architectural families: ARM, MIPS and Alpha.

Our last week's report, and its coverage of the Chinese CPUs, has sparked quite a few online comments on various forums, from those of encouragement and seeking more diversified CPU futures, to outright dismissal of these chips as copies or inferior designs, or not having, out of all things, X86 architecture - widely regarded as the worst ever CPU architecture from a design point of view - as a 'proof of true capability'.

Well, let's take a look at the three chosen main architectures here. ARM, MIPS and Alpha are all native RISC architectures - meaning simple, symmetric, orthogonal instruction sets with only a few addressing modes and options, uniform instruction format and easy scalability to both wide cores, multi-cores and a range of speeds from low power to top performance, with much lower gate count required than any X86. Since China doesn't want to depend on Western software stack for its public and, especially, government use, it doesn't need to rely on X86 as this architecture's winning chip is software compatibility with hundreds of thousands of past applications.

So, why bother with the X86 complexities - both technical and legal - then? The internal market is more than good enough to, coupled with Linux and other open source stacks, provide complete solutions and the volumes required to justify these processors even commercially over long run.

Talking about legality: No, these are not fakes or illegal copies right now. The ARM and MIPS processors made in China are fully licensed by the relevant ARM and MIPS IP owning consortia, while the Shenwei Alpha-compatible chip is based on Digital (DEC) IP that is well over 15 years old now - quite ironic for a CPU that matches the best current X86 processors based on 2010 IP and in 2 generations later process.

MIPS - Dragon's Progeny

Loongson (Godson) is the name for the Chinese MIPS processors, developed by Institute of Computing Technology (ICT) at Beijing's Chinese Academy of Sciences, with Prof Hu Weiwu being the design leader. Prof Hu also happens to be a deputy at National People's Congress, which surely is helpful in gaining support for the overall project. For the past 9 years, the effort is run as a joint venture between the government and private enterprises through a company called BLX, a partnership between CAS and Jiangsu Zhongyi Group.

There were 3 major generations of these processors up to now, with the latest one - Loongson 3B - being an 8-core 1.05 GHz CPU, with each CPU having a 256-bit vector FP unit as well. Despite the low clock and 65 nm process, the efficient 4-way out-of-order cores and vector units with dual 256-bit FP ops per core per cycle, allow Loongson 3B to reach 16 GFLOPs per core at 1 GHz, some 130 GFLOPs peak FP rate in double precision at 1.05 GHz clock. For a comparison, the 3.3GHz Core i7 3960X with AVX would achieve some 160 GFLOPs peak in DP, while the Westmere (Core i7 990X) and Bulldozer CPUs would be at not more than two-thirds of this - Core i7 990X is at 90 GFLOPs peak, and AMD FX8150 at some 110 GFLOPs peak, all in DP. And, oh yes, the Loongson 3B achieves this performance at just 40 watts TDP, less than one third of the above competing CPUs.

Something even more interesting is that Loongson 3B has over 200 extra instructions in a separate box, which doesn't affect the main core integrity, that speed up execution of X86 software when using QEMU translator. The benefit of this, at a 5% die area cost, is running lots of X86 software at near native speeds - an approach that Alpha perfected over a decade ago with FX!32 software that enabled Alpha Windows NT to run many X86 titles at the time at high speed.

Anyway, since the core is reasonably efficient already, the next step for Loongson 3 is a 16-core version in 28 nm process, expected sometime in min 2012. The minor core improvements will be there in addition to a much higher clock rate, around 1.6 GHz, as well as larger L2 cache, greater than the current 4 MB. The 2 x 64 KB per core L1 caches are expected to stay on.

What about the software? Several major Linux distros do run - including Debian, Gentoo, Mandriva and China's own Red Flag. The BSD OS ports are done quite a while ago, as well as Windows CE port. Since there are quite a few consumer devices based on the previous Loongson / Godson processors, who knows, one day we may even see Android and Windows 8 ports, although there doesn't seem to be much pressure felt on the Chinese about it.

In the second part, we cover Alpha, ARM and China's own instruction set attempts.




Read more: Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1 by VR-Zone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 2, 
AlphaReported by Nebojsa Novakovic on Monday, December 26 2011 9:03 am Earlier, 

we looked at the background of Chinese high end microprocessor effort, as well as the most widely known of them, the Loongson MIPS family. In this second part, we cover Alpha.

Alpha was, for the long time around the turn of the century, the Formula 1 of microprocessors with its very simple, elegant yet extremely scalable RISC architecture focused on raw speed, and pure 64-bitness without any 32-bit modes or compatibility baggage. Between 1993 and 2001, the time of its untimely murder, it owned the majority of performance records, especially when it came to the processor performance - DEC (Digital Equipment Corp) system designers were sometimes too stingy with the memory and I/O systems, allowing other vendors to occassionally win the accolades in those tests. The most well known of those cores, the one that had the highest comparative performance advantage vs the competition, was 21164 a.k.a EV 5 family, which span three semicon process generations - 0.50, 0.35 and 0.25 microns.

The most widely spread volume-wise was the 0.35 micron 21164A in 1996-7, reaching up to 667 MHz, and beating the contemporary 266 MHz Pentium II by over two times in most benchmark tests of the time. The 21164 core, a simple but very high clock-optimised four-issue in-order design with two FP ops per clock, was also the most performance efficient of all Alphas, taking some 25 Watts at 667 MHz vs 75 Watts for the 600 MHz Pentium III 'Katmai' which followed few years later, still at lesser performance. The subsequent Alpha cores, such as 21264 EV6, brought up to double the performance per-clock, however at three times the power consumption per clock, a point very important when looking at the choices made later in this story.

The 21264 out-of order core was also scaled across three processes, including derivatives made by Samsung, the major Alpha architecture licensee. It, and its successor 21364 EV7, carried the performance torch until 2002 or so, well after Alpha's further public development was stopped. Do note the memory and I/O interconnect revolution with the EV7 - while the core was basically the same EV6 type, the on-chip 1.75 MB L2 cache, a 10-channel integrated Rambus memory controller with humongous memory bandwidth basically matching that of the L2 cache and enabling that cache to act as a low latency buffer for the memory system, and four parallel 6.4 GB/s coherent interconnect links to other 4 processors, scaling up to 512 sockets with directory support, were a revolution for year 2000 computing. Such things were only seen in PCs 5 years later with HyperTransport from AMD first, later followed by QPI from Intel. BOTH THESE INTERCONNECTS ARE DERIVED FROM OVER A DECADE-OLD ALPHA EV7.

Add to that more. The 21464 EV8, aimed for release in 2002 if things continued as originally planned, was to be the first processor with eight-issue wide superscalar out-of-order symmetrically multithreaded core, and we mean four threads out of each core here. The 'EV9' 21564 design was expected to add multi-core and huge, wide vector unit - up to 1 KILOBYTE wide - capability to the mix, enabling well over 100 GFLOPS DP floating point performance per core for 2004 timeframe. Remember, we are only now reaching such capabilities in late 2011, and need 6 to 8 cores for that. Anyway, the multithreading and vector enhancements designed well ahead of their time into the EV8 and EV9, never saw the light of the day in the open market.

In the late nineties, China saw the value and capability of Alpha, and built a number of Alpha systems, some of them very large for the time. It also fully licenced the Digital / Tru64 UNIX and related software stack, including getting the full source code, from Compaq after the latter bought DEC then, giving China the critical software control part. At the same time, having seen the business instabilities linked to the Digital-Compaq-HP transition, China seems to have been working on having its own Alpha flavour.

After over a decade of work and three generations of CPUs, Jiangnan Reseach Lab has shown the ShenWei (Sunway) SW-3 processor, the Chinese flavour of Alpha, not in a small workstation, not in a server, but in no less than a huge petaflop-class supercomputer machine in Jinan, Shandong - the Sunway BlueLight MPP, this past October. The CPU itself runs for over a year in a variety of systems, but displaying it running a petaflop machine was probably the best PR one could get, especially since foreign supercomputing dignitaries such as Jack Dongarra, the man behing TOP500 list and Linpack FP benchmark.






SW3 aka SW1600 is a 16-core, 64-bit RISC processor, with each core looking a lot like an improved version of the 21164A EV56 Alpha core, plus vector FP unit extension added to each core. While the initial speed range was 1 to 1.2 GHz in the 65nm process, the standard speed grade is a 1.1 GHz chip with 141 GFLOPs DP FP performance. The speed set for the Bluelight Petaflop machine's Top 500 run was 975 MHz, though. The quad-channel 128-bit DDR3 on-chip memory controller offers 68 GB/s bandwidth - yes, equivalent to 8 channels of DDR3-1066 server RAM.

The L1 and L2 cache sizes are still rather minuscule for modern CPUs, being kept at the original 21164 sizes of 2 x 8 KB L1 and 96 KB L2, however it has enabled both very small cores and also very, very low cache latencies, down to two clock cycles for L1. You can see the CPU block diagram here.

As mentioned before, 21164 core was the most power efficient of all Alphas, and also one of the most power/performance 64-bit high end CPU cores of all time, excluding the mainstream, entry level or embedded processors. So, the choice of that core for all these years by the Chinese, although they obviously - as the Loongson case shows - had plenty of resources to improve the EV6 or even EV8 cores if they wanted to - seems to prove right at this point. Remember Intel's Knights Corner, or the AMD GCN GPU architecture for compute?






The Knights Corner, being a compute version of the abandoned Larrabee project, uses a core even simpler - and slower - than Alpha 21164, basically a 64-bit version of the old Pentium, enhanced with much higher bandwidth, to act as a feeder to a vector unit behing it that provides very very fast FP. Stick a 50-odd of those on one chip, with the right cache and interconnect in between, and you got a good accelerator. The Compute Units in the AMD 7970 aren't that much different, although they are based on a native optimised architecture, rather than cumbersome X86.

So, in the Shenwei SW3, you have a simple, well proven 4-way (still double the issue of Pentium or Atom per cycle) superscalar in-order core with very small die footprint for today's processes, yet improved and with enhanced bandwidth to feed a simple, AVX-like throughput vector unit. What's the vector unit's speed then? If you normalise the speed to 1 GHz, it'd give you 8 GFLOPs DP per core, or 8 flops per cycle - not bad at all for a 2010 chip using an enhanced 1995 core! All that at very low, below 40 watts (official figures not available) per socket power consumption despite the old 65 nm process.

And, the sustained performance and power consumption in the Sunway Bluelight petaflop system were the proof of the pudding: the water-cooled 9-rack machine has 8,704 ShenWei SW1600 processors (only 8,575 of them ran the Top100 bench at 975 MHz each) organized as 34 Super Nodes (each consisting of 256 compute nodes), 150TB main memory, 2PB external storage, peak performance of 1.07 PFLOPS, sustained performance of 796 TFLOPS, efficiency 74.37%, and total power consumption 1074KW, figures that compare very well against competitive US supercomputer systems such as X86-based Jaguar.

What does the future hold for Shenwei? Well, it can either confinue where the Alpha was stopped, moving to 8-issue cores (even in-order architecture can do it these days since the compiler and scheduling evolved a lot over the past decade) and much faster FP per core, with fresh cache and memory architectures , or just tweak the current core and pack more of them in a single die at higher clock speeds as well, with wider vector units and more memory bandwidth to feed all that, a bit like RISC cousin of Knights Corner, but a true CPU here, instead of just an accelerator. Either can lead to teraflop-on-chip soon too, and either will require a rapid jump in semiconductor process used, down to 32 nm or 28 nm nodes - just like Loongson is expected to do this coming year.

Keep in mind that Alpha left behind a strong software library, not forgetting the Alpha-based Cray T3 system series here as well, and this includes one of the best UNIXes ever, as well as great compilers, optimised libraries, and much more. Coupled with its own software base, China has sufficient resources to confinue developing Shenwei on its own, with sufficient internal market. However, when it decides to go fully commercial with the effort, there will be plenty of interested partners worldwide to embrace the old-new Formula 1 of microprocessors yet again, this time with a far more stable supplier, business wise, than DECompaq was.

The Part 3 will look at the ARM and native CPUs of China. 


Read more: Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 2, Alpha by VR-Zone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 3 - ARM and others

Reported by Nebojsa Novakovic on Monday, December 26 2011 5:55 pm In this final part of the Chinese CPU development coverage, we look at the local ARM processor flavours, as well as China's own instruction set attempts aimed at the general market. 

While MIPS and Alpha were at the forefront of RISC high end architecture development, the sole Europe-developed surviving instruction set architecture, ARM, was from the very start in 1985 aimed at the entry level - whether it was the BBC micro home computer successor then, or the myriad of smartphones and netbooks today. The Chinese have embraced ARM architecture as well for this part of the market, with several licenses up to now. These cover the full spectrum of consumer devices, from smartphones and tablets to netbooks, DTV settop boxes and car gadgets.

The Fuzhou-based RockChip offers Cortex A8-based custom ARM CPUs and SoC chips for personal entertainment devices. Their newest RK29xx is the first chip to decode Google's WebM VP8 in hardware. The 1.2 GHz CPU with 512 KB L2 cache also has an integrated 60 million polygons/s GPU as well as DSP-accelerated 1080p playback and encoding in most formats. It supports tablets and smartphones with up to 1280x800 displays. A dual-core version is supposedly under development as well.





The Hangzhou-based NationalChip licensed the ARM over 3 years ago, with specific focus on derivatives for digital entertainment, mainly digital TV sets and set-top boxes. Considered as one of top ten Chinese IC design companies by EETimes China, the company offers GX1100, 1200, 1500, and 3000 families of integrated SoC-approach components for digital entertainment.




Then, the Shanghai-based Leadcore Technology, the chip design arm of Chinese communications equipment company Datang Group, is working on custom ARM processors based on the Cortex-A9 MPCore, the ARM Mali-400 MP graphics core and Cortex-A9 optimization pack for the TSMC 40 nm low power process technology. Their focus is putting together uni and dual-core versions of such chips with its own baseband chip to target high-end smartphones based on the China's 3G standard, TD-SCDMA.




Another Shanghai company, Brite Semiconductor Corp., a fabless startup founded in 2008, has licensed most major ARM processor cores, including Cortex, ARM9, ARM11 and Mali on a long term arrangement. The license also covers Coresight debug and trace technology and peripherals that are compliant with the AMBA on-chip bus. Brite provides design services to electronics companies and works with SMIC, the local foundry, on the manufacturing side. They have already successfully output 40 nm chips from this foundry earlier this year.

Yet another company from 'New New York' of Asia, Shanghai InfoTM Micro-electronics, has licences the ARM11 processor core, Cortex-A5 and Cortex-A9 processor cores and the Mali300 and Mali400 GPUs for 3-D enabled mobile computing devices to be manufactured by Shuoying Digital Science & Technology (China) Co. Ltd. which is its both owner and main customer. They also have multicore ICs ready as of now.

In Zhuhai, AllWinner, focusing on HD media semiconductors, took the ARM Cortex-A8 processor and the Mali-400 MP GPU for their own HD-enabed procssors to be used with a range of Android OS-based tablets, smart TVs, personal media players, eBooks, smart media boxes, IP cameras and automotive multimedia gadgets. The Allwinner Technology SoC designs are available since this past summer.

Finally, we look at the ultimate approach - designing your own instruction set from ground up, a venture few dare to try, especially these days since X86 is pre dominant for the past decade across the board. ICube, a Shenzhen company, created the Harmony Unified Processor Technology, which is supposed to tightly integrate two different processor types, CPU and GPU, into one unified core - sounds somewhat like AMD Fusion approach, but with a fresh instruction set optimised from scratch for the purpose. This technology consists of the Multi-Thread Virtual Pipeline parallel computing core (MVP), an independent instruction set architecture (ISA), an optimizing compiler and the Agile Switch dynamic load balancer.




Even though these are big-named things reminiscent of what you see in servers, ICube's technology is actually used in small SoC solutions for the hand-held computing and communication market, with a focus on the Android OS. The initial product, ICube IC1, is a 600 MHz dual core 32-bit SoC with 8 threads (4 per core) in parallel and 5160 DMIPs declared throughput, a 70 million polygon/s, 600 Mpixel/s GPU, and a host of integrated features such as FullHD display driver up to 1920x1200 with HDMI/DVI, a camera interface, 720p video acceleration, 5.1 audio, memory card, USB, 3G and Wifi connectivity.

What's interesting here is not only the fine grained CPU multithreading with OpenMP and Pthread (both used in HPC and general SMP apps a lot) support , but also the GPU support for Data parallel, Task parallel, and Function parallel computing with minimised interrupt and context switch overhead due to multithreading, and heterogeneous GPGPU applications with both OpenGL ES2.0 and OpenCL support. Each core has 64KB I-Cache , 64KB D-Cache, 64KB SRAM and 32-bit GPR file, 8-channel DMA and 16-source interrupt controller. Each core only takes 3.0 mm2, including memory, with operating power of about 300mw.

The built in support both homogeneous (OpenMP and such) and heterogeneous (OpenCL and such) parallel programming APIs through native compiler and MVP drivers is quite a good news here, as a new ISA needs the easiest possible programming enablement to ensure software support.

In summary, China is covering the ground well at the mainstream level as well, ensuring a well varied supply of CPUs for all classes of consumer devices, having ARM compatibility yet local cost, design and manufacturing control. At the same time, going for its own instruction sets is the next frontier.

Read more: Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 3 - ARM and others by VR-Zone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

China Has Homemade Supercomputer Gain
By JOHN MARKOFF
Published: October 28, 2011 

The announcement was made this week at a technical meeting held in Jinan, China, organized by industry and government organizations. The new machine, the Sunway BlueLight MPP, was installed in September at the National Supercomputer Center in Jinan, the capital of Shandong Province in eastern China. 

The Sunway system, which can perform about 1,000 trillion calculations per second &#8212; a petaflop &#8212; will probably rank among the 20 fastest computers in the world. More significantly, it is composed of 8,700 ShenWei SW1600 microprocessors, designed at a Chinese computer institute and manufactured in Shanghai. 

Currently, the Chinese are about three generations behind the state-of-art chip making technologies used by world leaders such as the United States, South Korea, Japan and Taiwan. 

&#8220;This is a bit of a surprise,&#8221; said Jack Dongarra, a computer scientist at the University of Tennessee and a leader of the Top500 project, a list of the world&#8217;s fastest computers. 

Last fall, another Chinese-based supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A, created an international sensation when it was briefly ranked as the world&#8217;s fastest, before it was displaced in the spring by a rival Japanese machine, the K Computer, designed by Fujitsu. But the Tianhe was built from processor chips made by American companies, Intel and Nvidia, though its internal switching system was designed by Chinese engineers. Similarly, the K computer was based on Sparc chips, originally designed at Sun Microsystems in Silicon Valley. 

Dr. Dongarra said the Sunway&#8217;s theoretical peak performance was about 74 percent as fast as the fastest United States computer &#8212; the Jaguar supercomputer at the Department of Energy facility at Oak Ridge National Laboratory, made by Cray Inc. That machine is currently the third fastest on the list. 

The Energy Department is planning three supercomputers that would run at 10 to 20 petaflops. And the United States is embarking on an effort to reach an exaflop, or one million trillion mathematical operations in a second, sometime before the end of the decade, though most computer scientists say the necessary technologies do not yet exist. 

To build such a computer from existing components would require immense amounts of electricity &#8212; roughly the amount produced by a medium-size nuclear power plant. In contrast, Dr. Dongarra said it was intriguing that the power requirements of the new Chinese supercomputer were relatively modest &#8212; about one megawatt, according to reports from the technical conference. The Tianhe supercomputer consumes about four megawatts and the Jaguar about seven. 

The ShenWei microprocessor appears to be based on some of the same design principles that are favored by Intel&#8217;s most advanced microprocessors, according to several supercomputer experts in the United States. 

But there is disagreement over whether the machine&#8217;s cooling technology is appropriate for designs that will be required by the exaflop-class supercomputers of the future. 

Photos of the new Sunway supercomputer reveal an elaborate water-cooling system that may be a significant advance in the design of the very fastest machines. &#8220;Getting this cooling technology correct is very, very difficult,&#8221; said Steven Wallach, chief scientist at Convey Computer, a Richardson, Tex., supercomputer firm. &#8220;This tells me that this is a serious design. This cooling technology could scale to exaflop. They are in the hunt to win.&#8221; 








A version of this article appeared in print on October 29, 2011, on page A5 of the New York edition with the headline: China Has Homemade Supercomputer Gain, With Own Chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Last updated: October 24, 2012 6:29 pm

*China to restart nuclear programme*

By Leslie Hook in Beijing

China has restarted its nuclear programme after a year-and-a-half hiatus, but said it would build &#8220;only a few&#8221; new nuclear power plants between now and 2015 as it implemented radical new safety standards.

Beijing suspended approvals for new nuclear projects in March last year, following the crisis at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear facility in Japan, and undertook a big review of its nuclear safety practices. 

China to restart nuclear programme - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Weather satellites to analyze the skies*

Updated: 2012-10-24 21:02 

By WANG QIAN ( chinadaily.com.cn) 

China plans to launch *11 weather satellites* by 2020 to better analyze the climate, monitor natural hazards and forecast weather, according to a national meteorological satellite development plan. 

The plan, released on Wednesday by the China Meteorological Administration, states that about *22 billion yuan* ($3.4 billion) will be invested into the satellite program.

&#8220;The program will largely improve the country&#8217;s weather forecast capacity and reduce economic losses caused by extreme weather events,&#8221; said Yang Jun, director of the National Satellite Meteorological Center. 

He said *all 11 satellites are operational* and *experimental satellites will also be launched*, but there are no details available on the number of experimental satellites.

According to the plan, from 2012 to 2020 China will launch one weather satellite every year, except in 2012 and 2019, when it will launch two. The satellites launched in 2019 will include one to monitor *precipitation*.

&#8220;The precipitation-monitoring satellite will help the country avoid the sort of damage caused by rainstorms, like what Beijing residents experienced in July,&#8221; Yang said.

Devastating floods caused by torrential rain claimed 79 lives in the capital on July 21.

Frequent natural disasters and growing environmental awareness has led to increasing demand for weather data, such as PM2.5, meaning particulate matter in the air that is smaller than 2.5 micrometers in diameter, Yang said.

Li Qing, an engineer at the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, said the coming 10 years will be a peak period for the country&#8217;s development of weather satellite technology.

China is accelerating its pace of research and development in satellite technologies and broadening international cooperation.

The China Meteorological Administration and the European Organization for the Exploitation of Meteorological Satellites in Germany has shared data from FY-3B, a Chinese polar-orbiting satellite, available to users in Europe and beyond, since January.

The country will also have talks with countries including the United States and Canada on research and development of the satellite design and data processing to boost China&#8217;s satellite development, according to the plan.

China has launched 12 weather satellites in the Fengyun series since 1988, including six satellites in polar orbits and six in geosynchronous orbit. Currently there are seven weather satellites in operation.

Although 11 additional satellites will be in operation by 2020, Yang is not satisfied, and said the more weather satellites launched, the more reliable can the weather forecast be. 

Weather satellites to analyze the skies |Sci-Tech |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

Chinese CPUs are just the beginning... Middle Kingdom to go for GPUs too


Reported by Nebojsa Novakovic on Thursday, April 5 2012 11:18 am China is enjoying increasing success with its own CPU developments, even though for now it is confined to the internal markets mostly. However, they are already undertaking the next step, and preparing to move into the GPU 

Earlier this year, we covered the raising phenomenon of Chinese CPUs in quite a detail [part1, part2, part3], including the main high end lines of Loongson (MIPS) and Shenwei (Alpha), as well as over a dozen of ARM licensees there. Then there was Icube with their UPU, a truly fused CPU plus GPU at the core and register level.

There's more to it: at the high end front, besides the academic-government MIPS and purely military, for now, Alpha, our friends in the north also developed their own Fengtian SPARC compatible processors. For now, these are not used as the main CPUs, but as I/O processors in some large supercomputers to help manage the ultrafast interconnects, twice the Infiniband QDR speed, that the country uses in their largest machines such as Tianhe. These interconnects have the SPARC CPU to manage the general I/O, and a NPU, network interconnect processor, with most of the protocol overhead hardwired. Therefore, the main Xeon or other CPUs in the cluster don't need to be bothered handling the interconnect I/O overhead, raising the total real system performance.

However, don't be surprised to see these SPARC processors go further in the near future, to become main CPUs in specific uses, even with much faster FP units, for instance - the current units are well multithreaded and multicore, as far as I understand, but without SIMD FP yet, which should appear in the next generation.












Even more interesting is the initial dedicated GPU design effort in China, in fact at least two of them: one is expected to come from the same team in the Tianhe supercomputer, and the other one is coming from far north, in Harbin. While very little is known about either of them for now, there is one common point I understand is valid for both: they will focus on OpenGL and Compute GPU use, not consumer-grade DirectX gaming - China is seemingly not interested in getting even more of its flock addicted to games, but would gladly use the SIMD or vector-like GPU math capabilities in its computing efforts, though. That might be quite commendable, after all.




Read more: Chinese CPUs are just the beginning... Middle Kingdom to go for GPUs too by VR-Zone.com





http://bbs.hdchina.org/thread-65429-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*3 of top 5 mobile handset vendors will be Chinese by 2014, according to Gartner*

Oct 25,2012 0 Telecom Lead India: 

By year-end 2014, three of the top five mobile handset vendors will be Chinese, according to Gartner.

Huawei and ZTE are the top Chinese phone makers. Lenovo is also gearing up to grab market share in smart phone segment.

Going by the Gartner prediction, Nokia, BlackBerry, LG, Sony, HTC, etc. are likely to face tough market conditions globally. Samsung and Apple are the top two players in phone market globally.

Mobile phone penetration in emerging markets has resulted in a changing of the guard in terms of the leading vendors.

The openness of Android creates new markets for OEMs that previously did not have the necessary software expertise and engineering capabilities. The market continues to consolidate around Android and iOS, with other ecosystems struggling to gain traction, and, with most vendors committed to Android, it has become difficult to differentiate.

The result is that the traditional mobile phone players are getting squeezed, being unable to compete with Apple and Samsung at the high end and struggling to differentiate from aggressive new vendors, most notably Huawei and ZTE, which are using the same Android platform for their models, according to Gartner.

Chinese vendors have the opportunity to leverage their strong position in the domestic Chinese market for entry-level smartphones and expand to other regions, because this is not just an emerging-market phenomenon.

According to a recent report in TelecomLead.com, the global mobile phone market grew 6.1 percent year over year in the fourth quarter of 2011, as the feature phone market declined faster than anticipated, which lowered the market growth its lowest point in over two years, according to the IDC.

IDC revealed that vendors shipped 427.4 million units in Q4 2011 compared to 402.8 million units in the fourth quarter of 2010. In China, competition in the Android market intensified as mid-range vendors, such as Lenovo, Coolpad, and Huawei, shipped large numbers. However, the worldwide Android market was dominated by Samsung, followed by HTC and LG.

3 of top 5 mobile handset vendors will be Chinese by 2014, according to Gartner | TelecomLead.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Rattle

Are Chinese Banks Hiding The Mother of All Debt Bombs?

*China's massive bank financed stimulus was intended to keep the economy moving. It may instead lead to economic disaster.*

Financial collapses may have different immediate triggers, but they all originate from the same cause: an explosion of credit. This iron law of financial calamity should make us very worried about the consequences of easy credit in China in recent years. From the beginning of 2009 to the end of June this year, Chinese banks have issued roughly 35 trillion yuan ($5.4 trillion) in new loans, equal to 73 percent of China's GDP in 2011. About two-thirds of these loans were made in 2009 and 2010, as part of Beijing's stimulus package. Unlike deficit-financed stimulus packages in the West, China's colossal stimulus package of 2009 was funded mainly by bank credit (at least 60 percent, to be exact), not government borrowing.

Flooding the economy with trillions of yuan in new loans did accomplish the principal objective of the Chinese government  maintaining high economic growth in the midst of a global recession. While Beijing earned plaudits around the world for its decisiveness and economic success, excessive loose credit was fueling a property bubble, funding the profligacy of state-owned enterprises, and underwriting ill-conceived infrastructure investments by local governments. The result was predictable: years of painstaking efforts to strengthen the Chinese banking system were undone by a spate of careless lending as new bad loans began to build up inside the financial sector.

When the Chinese Central Bank (the People's Bank of China) and banking regulators sounded the *However, Professor Victor Shih of Northwestern University has estimated that the real amount of local government debt was between 15.4 and 20.1 trillion yuan, *or between 40 and 50% of Chinas GDP.alarm in late 2010, it was already too late. By that time, local governments had taken advantage of loose credit to amass a mountain of debt, most of it squandered on prestige projects or economically wasteful investments. The National Audit Office of China acknowledged in June 2011 that local government debt totaled 10.7 trillion yuan (U.S. $1.7 trillion) at the end of 2010. Of this amount, he further estimated, the local government financing vehicles (LGFVs), which are financial entities established by local governments to invest in infrastructure and other projects, owed between 9.7 and 14.4 trillion yuan at the end of 2010.

Anybody with some knowledge of the state of health of LGFVs would shudder at these numbers. If anything, Chinese LGFVs are known mainly for their unique ability to sink perfectly good money into bottomless holes in the ground. So taking on such a huge mountain of debt can mean only one thing  a future wave of default when the projects into which LGFVs have piled funds fail to yield viable returns to service the debt. If 10 percent of these loans turn bad, a very conservative estimate, we are talking about total bad loans in the range of 1 to 1.4 trillion yuan. If the share of dud loans should reach 20 percent, a far more likely scenario, Chinese banks would have to write down 2 to 2.8 trillion yuan, a move sure to destroy their balance sheets.

Are Chinese Banks Hiding "The Mother of All Debt Bombs"? - The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Because the chinese economic bubble will burst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

China's massive financial stimulus was what saved the world economy in 2008.


----------



## applesauce

Bhai Zakir said:


> Because the chinese economic bubble will burst



as was predicted every year for the last 30+ years...still hasnt happened yet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

China's Beidou system ready for Asia-Pacific service
Updated: 2012-10-16 03:15(Xinhua) 









BEIJING - A 16th satellite will be added to China's indigenous satellite navigation system, Beidou, within this month, paving the way for the network to provide services to the Asia-Pacific.

A report in the Beijing News on Monday quoted Guo Shuren, a core member of the China Satellite Navigation System's development team, as saying that the system is expected to start providing free services to civilian users in the Asia-Pacific region in the first half of 2013.

China has successfully launched five satellites for Beidou this year in an effort to eventually weave a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020, at which point it could rival the U.S. Global Positioning System (GPS) and Russia's Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) for services around the Earth.

So far, the Beidou system has a total of 15 satellites, five in geostationary orbit, five in inclined geostationary orbit and five in medium Earth orbit, according to the management office.

Ran Chengqi, spokesman and director of the office, said in December last year that six more satellites will be launched in 2012 to further improve Beidou and expand its service area to cover most parts of the Asia-Pacific.

Since it started to function on a trial basis on December 27th, 2011, Beidou has been stable and its services have been increased and improved, said a spokesman of the office on September 19th after the successful launch of the 14th and 15th satellites.

The 16th will probably be launched in the last 10 days of October, according to the Beijing News report.

China started to build up its own space-based Positioning, Navigation and Timing (PNT) system in 2000 by launching the first satellite for an experimental version of the Beidou.

Beidou has since started providing licensed services for China's government and military users in transport, weather forecast, fishing, forestry, telecommunications, hydrological monitoring and mapping, according to the spokesman.

However, it is estimated that more than 95 percent of navigation terminals sold in China are GPS terminals.

To compete with foreign rivals, the Beidou terminal can communicate with the ground station by sending and receiving short messages, 120 Chinese characters in each, in addition to the navigation and timing functions that the world's other major navigation systems can provide.

During relief efforts after the 8.0-magnitude earthquake that hit China's southwest in 2008, the system's messaging role helped rescue teams keep smooth contact with each other and the headquarters.

According to the management office, Beidou's free service will be able to track locations within an accuracy of 10 meters, measure speeds within 0.2 meters per second and synchronize clocks with an accuracy of 10 nanoseconds.

Liao Chunfa, a veteran researcher of navigation satellite system, said the space-based PNT system is an essential strategic resource for a country and China should in no way rely on foreign systems in the long term and must develop Beidou unswervingly.

At the same time, Beidou is compatible and interoperable with GPS, the EU's Galileo system and Russia's GLONASS. According to Guo, Beidou's terminals for civilian users will be compatible with GPS.

"To ensure national security and meet the demand of access to services at any location on the planet, China should also develop alternative PNT systems as backups for the Beidou system," Liao suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Beidou navigation system installed on more Chinese fishing boats
05-17-2012 20:31 BJT 


BEIJING, May 17 (Xinhua) -- China's homegrown Beidou Navigation Satellite System has grown in popularity among fishermen, with nearly 70,000 people using its short message service (SMS), said an official from the system's management office.






Many fishermen use the messaging service to communicate with their families and friends for free, according to Ran Chengqi, director of the system's management office.

Ran made the remark at a seminar held on Wednesday in Guangzhou, according to a Thursday report by Chinanews.com.

Fishermen using the messaging service send about 700,000 messages every month, the report said.

The system has also provided services related to navigation, vessel monitoring and emergency rescues since it went into initial operation in China and its surrounding areas last December.

More than 30,000 access terminals for the system have been installed on fishing boats in China, helping to ensure fishermen's safety and promote fishery development, Ran said.

China began to construct the Beidou system in 2000 with a goal of breaking its dependence on the U.S. Global Positioning System by 2020.

Authorities plan to launch a total of 30 satellites to complete the system, launching its 13th satellite about two weeks ago.

The system will be able to provide high-quality navigation services to most users in the Asia-Pacific region this year, an unidentified official from the system's management office said Wednesday.

Fishermen can use the system to send distress signals if they encounter a mechanical failure or other trouble, as well as reach relevant authorities in the event of a maritime border conflict, Ran said.

China currently has 1.06 million fishing vessels, accounting for nearly one-third of the global total. However, about 80 percent of the boats lack modern navigation systems.

Since the end of 2010, south China's Hainan province has spent 79 million yuan (12.5 million U.S. dollars) to install navigation equipment on 6,000 locally-registered fishing boats. Fishermen were required to pay just 10 percent of the total cost of installing the equipment on their boats.

The province's navigation system has helped save six fishing vessels and 27 fishermen and avoid economic losses of nearly 100 million yuan, according to the Hainan Department of Ocean and Fisheries.

The large-scale reinforcement of navigation systems has also been undertaken in other coastal provinces, such as Guangdong and Shandong.

"Fishermen love the system. I was once told by a fisherman in Fujian province that he has enshrined the Beidou terminal on his boat along with a statue of Matsu, a patron saint of Fujian's people," Ran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Bhai Zakir said:


> Because the chinese economic bubble will burst


not before the joke Indian economy for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

The first high-speed Electrical Multiple Unit (EMU) train made for Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, successfully completed by Changchun Railway Vehicles Co Ltd, is on display on June 7, 2011, in Changchun, Jilin province. This is the first trade of an EMU between China and the South American market, and in total 30 trains will be delivered in preparation for the 2014 FIFA World Cup and the 2016 Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games. [Photo/Xinhua]





The interior of the train [Photo/Xinhua]






A route map on display inside the train 


*&#20013;&#22269;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#39318;&#27425;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#26381;&#21153;*
*The suburban railway vehicles in China for the World Cup for the first time*

&#20013;&#21830;&#24773;&#25253;&#32593; &#26085;&#26399;&#65306;2012-10-26
Business report net Date: 2012-10-26
&#20013;&#21830;&#24773;&#25253;&#32593;Business report net


&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#38271;&#26149;&#36712;&#36947;&#23458;&#36710;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#35813;&#20844;&#21496;&#24403;&#22825;&#22312;&#24052;&#35199;&#19982;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#24030;&#25919;&#24220;&#31614;&#32626;&#20102;60&#21015;240&#36742;&#22320;&#19978;&#30005;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;EMU&#30340;&#38144;&#21806;&#21512;&#21516;&#12290;&#36825;&#25209;&#36710;&#36742;&#23558;&#30452;&#25509;&#26381;&#21153;&#20110;&#37324;&#32422;&#30340;2014&#24180;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#21644;2016&#24180;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#12290;

&#36830;&#32493;&#22312;&#21516;&#19968;&#22478;&#24066;&#20030;&#21150;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#21644;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#65292;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#37117;&#26497;&#20026;&#32597;&#35265;&#12290;&#24403;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#34987;&#30830;&#31435;&#20026;2014&#24180;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#21644;2016&#24180;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#20030;&#21150;&#22478;&#24066;&#21518;&#65292;&#26059;&#21363;&#20570;&#20986;&#20102;5&#24180;&#20869;&#25237;&#36164;120&#20159;&#38647;&#20122;&#23572;&#24052;&#35199;&#36135;&#24065;&#23436;&#21892;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#32593;&#32467;&#26500;&#30340;&#35268;&#21010;&#65292;&#24320;&#23637;&#21253;&#25324;&#22478;&#38081;&#22312;&#20869;&#30340;&#22522;&#30784;&#35774;&#26045;&#24314;&#35774;&#12290;

&#33258;2008&#24180;&#65292;&#37324;&#32422;&#24030;&#25919;&#24220;&#20808;&#21518;&#20030;&#34892;&#20102;&#19977;&#27425;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#30340;&#20840;&#29699;&#25307;&#26631;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#22312;&#19982;&#27861;&#22269;ALSTON&#65292;&#35199;&#29677;&#29273;CAF&#65292;&#38889;&#22269;ROTEM&#31561;&#22269;&#38469;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#24040;&#22836;&#30340;&#31454;&#20105;&#20013;&#32988;&#20986;&#65292;&#20013;&#26631;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#38024;&#23545;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#21644;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#36827;&#34892;&#30340;&#20840;&#37096;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;EMU&#22320;&#19978;&#30005;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#21644;&#22320;&#38081;&#30340;&#37319;&#36141;&#12290;&#19981;&#20165;&#24320;&#21551;&#20102;&#20013;&#22269;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#29305;&#20379;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#65292;&#20063;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#20013;&#22269;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#22659;&#22806;&#26381;&#21153;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#30340;&#32426;&#24405;&#12290;

&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#38271;&#23458;&#21046;&#36896;&#30340;&#39318;&#21015;EMU&#22320;&#19978;&#30005;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65292;&#24050;&#32463;&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;3&#26376;20&#26085;&#27491;&#24335;&#19978;&#32447;&#36816;&#33829;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#24378;&#24230;&#31561;&#32423;&#26368;&#39640;&#30340;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#20043;&#19968;&#65292;&#27599;&#21015;4&#36742;&#32534;&#32452;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#26102;&#36895;&#20026;100km/h&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#29616;&#20195;&#21270;&#31243;&#24230;&#39640;&#12289;&#26234;&#33021;&#21270;&#24378;&#12289;&#36710;&#21410;&#23485;&#25950;&#33298;&#36866;&#12289;&#36733;&#23458;&#37327;&#22823;1300&#20154;&#31561;&#29305;&#28857;&#12290;

&#26366;&#32463;&#30340;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#22478;&#24066;&#36712;&#36947;&#31995;&#32479;&#38754;&#20020;&#30528;&#21313;&#20998;&#33392;&#38590;&#30340;&#22659;&#20917;&#65292;&#36816;&#33829;&#30340;&#21015;&#36710;&#20013;&#21482;&#26377;10&#21015;&#35013;&#26377;&#31354;&#35843;&#65292;&#32780;&#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#21015;&#36710;&#37117;&#38754;&#20020;&#30528;&#32769;&#21270;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#24030;&#22478;&#38081;&#32447;&#36335;&#19978;&#30340;&#30334;&#20313;&#21015;&#22312;&#36712;&#21015;&#36710;&#22823;&#22810;&#20026;&#19978;&#19990;&#32426;80&#24180;&#20195;&#30340;&#32769;&#26087;&#36710;&#22411;&#12290;

&#37324;&#32422;&#24030;&#24030;&#38271;&#22622;&#23572;&#21513;&#22885;&#65311;&#21345;&#24067;&#25289;&#23572;&#22312;25&#26085;&#20030;&#34892;&#30340;&#31614;&#23383;&#20202;&#24335;&#19978;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#35813;&#24030;&#22478;&#38469;&#38081;&#36335;&#32593;&#23458;&#27969;&#37327;&#32422;&#20026;&#27599;&#22825;60&#19975;&#20154;&#27425;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#21040;2012&#24180;&#19990;&#30028;&#26479;&#26102;&#23558;&#36798;&#21040;&#26085;&#22343;100&#19975;&#20154;&#27425;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21015;&#36710;&#30340;&#21040;&#26469;&#19981;&#20165;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#36335;&#32593;&#36816;&#21147;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#25552;&#21319;&#20102;&#23433;&#20840;&#31995;&#25968;&#21644;&#33298;&#36866;&#24230;&#65292;&#21463;&#21040;&#21508;&#26041;&#22909;&#35780;&#12290;

&#25454;&#24403;&#22320;&#23186;&#20307;&#27492;&#21069;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#22478;&#38081;&#21015;&#36710;&#25237;&#20837;&#36816;&#33829;&#21518;&#65292;&#37324;&#32422;&#22478;&#38081;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#20056;&#23458;&#25237;&#35785;&#37327;&#39588;&#20943;48%&#12290;

&#26681;&#25454;&#21327;&#35758;&#65292;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#38500;&#20102;&#21521;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#25552;&#20379;&#26032;&#36896;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#23558;&#23545;&#37324;&#32422;&#22478;&#24066;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#20844;&#21496;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;73&#21015;&#22478;&#38081;&#21015;&#36710;&#36827;&#34892;&#32763;&#26032;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#35774;&#22791;&#26356;&#26032;&#65292;&#22686;&#21152;&#31354;&#35843;&#31995;&#32479;&#31561;&#12290;

2009&#24180;&#65292;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#19982;&#24052;&#35199;&#37324;&#32422;&#28909;&#20869;&#21346;&#26041;&#38754;&#20998;&#21035;&#31614;&#35746;&#20102;120&#36742;EMU&#22320;&#19978;&#30005;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#21644;114&#36742;1a&#32447;&#22320;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#30340;&#38144;&#21806;&#21512;&#21516;&#12290;&#27492;&#21069;&#65292;&#24052;&#35199;&#30340;&#22478;&#36712;&#21015;&#36710;&#20960;&#20046;&#20026;&#27861;&#22269;ALSTON&#21644;&#35199;&#29677;&#29273;CAF&#25152;&#22404;&#26029;&#12290;

&#30446;&#21069;&#24052;&#35199;&#37324;&#32422;&#22312;&#32447;&#36816;&#34892;&#30340;&#22478;&#38081;&#21015;&#36710;&#20013;&#65292;&#24050;&#32463;&#26377;26&#21015;&#26469;&#33258;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#12290;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#25552;&#20379;&#30340;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#20840;&#37096;&#21040;&#20301;&#21518;&#65292;&#8220;&#38271;&#23458;&#36896;&#8221;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#23558;&#21344;&#24403;&#22320;&#22312;&#36712;&#21015;&#36710;&#24635;&#25968;&#30340;&#21322;&#22721;&#27743;&#23665;&#12290;

&#38271;&#23458;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#30456;&#20851;&#20154;&#22763;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#32463;&#27982;&#22788;&#20110;&#39640;&#36895;&#21457;&#23637;&#20013;&#30340;&#24052;&#35199;&#12289;&#38463;&#26681;&#24311;&#12289;&#27888;&#22269;&#31561;&#26032;&#20852;&#24066;&#22330;&#22269;&#23478;&#23545;&#36816;&#36755;&#35774;&#22791;&#38656;&#27714;&#26106;&#30427;&#65292;&#23545;&#24314;&#35774;&#21644;&#23436;&#21892;&#22478;&#24066;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#32593;&#32476;&#26377;&#30528;&#24378;&#28872;&#30340;&#24895;&#26395;&#12290;&#20026;&#27492;&#65292;&#38271;&#23458;&#32929;&#20221;&#20844;&#21496;&#23558;&#36825;&#20123;&#22269;&#23478;&#20316;&#20026;&#37325;&#28857;&#20986;&#21475;&#24066;&#22330;&#65292;&#23558;&#39640;&#31471;&#22478;&#38081;&#36710;&#36742;&#23548;&#20837;&#36825;&#20123;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;

Learned from the China North Vehicle Group Changchun Railway Vehicles AG, the company that day with the Government of the State of Rio de Janeiro in Brazil, signed the contract for the sale of 60 240 on the ground EMU EMU. These vehicles will directly serve the Rio 2014 World Cup and 2016 Olympic Games.

*****Consecutive World Cup and the Olympic Games, held in the same city are extremely rare in history. When Rio de Janeiro was established as the host city for the 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Olympic Games, soon made within five years of investment 12 billion real (Brazillian Currency ) improve the structure of the rail transport network planning to carry out the construction of infrastructure, including suburban.

****Rio state government since 2008, has held a global tender for the three suburban railway vehicle. China CNR shares of long-off win in competition with France ALSTON, CAF of Spain, South Korea ROTEM international rail transportation giant, the suburban railway vehicle EMU ground EMUs and metro procurement bid of Rio de Janeiro for the World Cup and the Olympic Games. Not only opens the suburban railway vehicles in China especially for the World Cup history, but also created a suburban railway vehicles in China for the first time outside the service Olympic record.

*****It is reported that the first row of the long-off manufacturing the EMU ground electric car group, has formally launched operations in March 20 this year. This is the highest level of the world on the strength of one of the EMU the grouping column 4, a top speed of 100km / h, with a high degree of modernization, intelligent, spacious and comfortable cabin, its large capacity 1300.

****Former Rio de Janeiro urban rail system is facing a very difficult situation, the operator of the train, only 10 air-conditioned, and most of the trains are faced with the problem of aging. Rio de Janeiro chow wire road rail train hundreds of columns in most of the old models of the 1980s.

****Rio state Governor Sergio? Cabral in the signing ceremony held on the 25th, the chow interpersonal railway network traffic of about 600,000 passengers a day, is expected to the 2012 World Cup will reach one million daily passengers, the arrival of the train, not only increase the capacity of the road network, and at the same time enhance the factor of safety and comfort, by all praise.

****Previously reported, according to local media, the the long passenger AG suburban trains put into operation, the the Rio suburban railway company the amount of passenger complaints plummeted 48%.

****Under the agreement, the the long passenger AG addition to Rio de Janeiro from new suburban railway vehicle, will the existing 73 suburban trains in the Rio urban rail transport companies to carry out renovation, including the renewal of equipment, air conditioning system.

****In 2009, the long-off shares of companies with Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, signed the contract for the sale of 120 EMU ground EMU and the 114 1a line subway cars. Previously, Brazil's urban rail train is almost monopolized French ALSTON and Spain CAF.

****The Brazil Rio Online running suburban train 26 from long passenger AG. After the long passenger AG suburban vehicles in place, the long passenger made "suburban vehicle will account for half of the total number of local rail train.

****The related parties of the company's long-off, the economy is in rapid development of Brazil, Argentina, Thailand and other emerging market countries, strong demand for transportation equipment, construction and improvement of urban rail transit network has a strong desire to. To this end, the long-off stock company in these countries as a key export market, the high-end suburban railway vehicle import these countries.

Translation:Google

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai  
English.news.cn 2012-10-28 17:15:36 







SHANGHAI, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- A massive radio telescope for use in space observation was unveiled Sunday at the foot of Sheshan Mountain in Shanghai.

The telescope will be used to track and collect data from satellites and space probes.

The newly-built radio telescope can pick up eight different frequency bands and also track Earth satellites, lunar exploration satellites and deep space probes, said Hong Xiaoyu, head of the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory.

"We hope that the new radio telescope will go into operation earlier so that we can use it to observe the unmanned lunar probe Chang'e-2," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of the lunar orbiter project.

The telescope will be used for Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI), a type of astronomical interferometry used in radio astronomy, as it can collect accurate data and increase its angular resolution during astronomical observation.

China's VLBI system is made up of four telescopes in the cities of Shanghai, Beijing, Kunming, Urumqi, respectively, as well as a data center in Shanghai.

Radio telescopes differ from optical ones in that they use radio antennae to track and collect data from satellites and space probes. The first radio antenna used to identify astronomical radio sources was built by Karl Guthe Jansky, an engineer with Bell Telephone Laboratories, in the early 1930s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

SA's Transnet signs multi-billion rand deal with Chinese rail company

_As part of its long-term fleet renewal program, Transnet has inked a deal to purchase 95 locomotives from Chinese company, CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive._ 

Author: Christy Filen

Posted: Monday , 22 Oct 2012 

JOHANNESBURG (Mineweb) - 

Transnet has inked a deal to purchase 95 locomotives from Chinese company, CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, to replace a portion of its ageing fleet.

Siyabonga Gama, the CEO of Transnet's Freight Rail business, said that the value of the deal was confidential but that an approximate number was R2.6bn.

According to the CSR website, which announced it had won the tender on 12 September, the deal was worth *$400m* which is closer to R3.4bn at current exchange rates.

The first batch of locomotives is to be delivered by December 2013 and the last batch by September 2014. The first 10 would be assembled in China while the balance would be made locally and supplied with a 30 month warranty and a separate six year warranty on the traction motors.

The locomotives will be a step down from what China South Railways is used to building, with the specifications including a dual voltage system (3kv DC/25kv AC) that will minimise change over times as they are used across different parts of the country's railway network said Transnet CEO, Brian Molefe.

*CSR produces trains that are more than three times more powerful than those ordered by Transnet and have the capacity to produce 106 locomotives per month* said Molefe who pointed to our narrow gauge railways and limited electricity supply as specific requirements that the Chinese company would have to adhere to.

The new locos would also be more energy efficient and have longer maintenance cycles said Transnet's press release.

Xu Zongxiang, the executive director and general manager of CSR Zhuzhou, said that the order would be relatively easy to fulfil and that it had produced around 2000 of these types of locomotives in the past. It was still looking for a local partner to assist with the traction motors Zongxiang said.

Zongxiang took the opportunity to share that *CSR Zhuzhou was busy with prototype trains run by super-capacitors that re-charged whenever it stopped at a station and allowing the train to travel 1.5km on a single charge thereby doing away with the need for power supply along the tracks*.

*The company also showcased a 500km/h high speed test train at InnoTrans 2012 in September* its website said.

Public Enterprises minister, Malusi Gugaba, said that the historic tender required bidders to comply with a 60% localisation threshold in order to qualify and that it would contribute towards "massive local development". The minister was unable to quantify the number of jobs that would be created through the deal.

CSR Zhuzhou has set up a local venture (CSR E-loco Supply) in which it holds a 70% stake to facilitate the deal. The other 30% is held by a broad based black economic consortium called &#8216;Matsetse Basadi'.

Lietsiso Mohapeloa, talking on behalf of the consortium said that one of the lead companies in the consortium was a 100% black women owned company made up of mainly professional engineers and that they would together hold a 15% stake.

Another 10% stake said Mohapeloa would be held by a company made up of business people with project and business management skills who also had approximately 30% black women ownership.

A community trust would hold the other 5% with a further 5% earmarked for a prospective employee share scheme.

Mohapeloa said that he holds various interests in telecommunications, IT, construction and project management ventures of which he named Channel Data, Motebong and Electrohaps as a few.

Gigaba invited proposals to be submitted for the supply of another 1064 locomotives to meet Transnet's growth aspirations of increasing volumes from the current 201mt per annum to over 350mt over the next seven years as part of its R300bn capital expenditure program.

As background, CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive company is the biggest supplier of electric locomotives, electric multiple units and metro rail cars in China. It has publicly stated its ambitions to expand outside China and has supplied into Iran, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Singapore, Turkey, Malaysia and India.

CSR Zhuzhou has over 9000 employees and production capacity of 1000 electric locomotives and 1000 metro cars per year. The company generated revenue of more than $2.3bn in 2011 Transnet said.

SA`s Transnet signs multi-billion rand deal with Chinese rail company - ENERGY - Mineweb.com Mineweb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China Rongsheng Heavy Industries Delivers Two More VLOCs
*

Shipbuilding. Energy. Transport :: China Rongsheng Heavy Industries Delivers Two More VLOCs :: Press Release






Sep. 28, 2012 - China Rongsheng Heavy Industries is pleased to announce that it has delivered today one 380,000 DWT class Very Large Ore Carrier (VLOC) to each of Vale S.A. (Vale) and Oman Shipping Company S.A.O.C. (Oman Shipping), with a combined tonnage of nearly 800,000 DWT, marking a new record high of the Groups single-day deliveries. With the ongoing advances in innovative technology and world-class shipbuilding experience, plus the improvement of scale and production efficiency, the building and delivery process of VLOCs is further enhanced. *As of today, the Group has already delivered 5 VLOCs this year.*
........
........

Despite the ongoing challenges on the shipbuilding industry brought about by the global financial crisis and the European debt crisis, China Rongsheng Heavy Industries delivery plan has not been readily impacted. *After delivering a single VLOC last year, the Group has smoothly delivered 5 VLOCs this year as of today. With another 4 VLOCs launched and being undergoing outfitting, 1 or 2 more VLOCs are expected to be received by ship owners by the year-end. As of today, the Group has delivered 15 vessels, represented a volume of approximately 3.14 million DWT, this year*. It marks an *over 90% growth* comparing with the same period of last year and demonstrates a further improvement of the manufacturing efficiency and execution capability of the Group.

Both Vale and Oman Shipping are long-term customers and strategic partners of China Rongsheng Heavy Industries. The VLOC built for Vale and Oman Shipping adopts an environmentally friendly design to lower fuel consumption and reduce emission of SOx and NOx, while the operating efficiency is also better than most of the existing ore carriers. With its Energy Efficiency Design Index (EEDI) recorded at approximately 1.99 during sea trial, VLOC is in line with the low-carbon green product concept and meets the benchmark requirements on emission reduction set by International Maritime Organization (IMO) which will come into effect as of January 1 in 2013. With this high standard of quality and increasing maturity in design and technology, China Rongsheng Heavy Industries VLOC is expected to attract an even broader range of customers globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China building first vessel for underwater archaeology *

English.news.cn 2012-10-24 

Xinhuanet.com





_A new vessel intended for boosting underwater archaeological search activities will be ready by the end of 2013 to set sail in the Chinese waters, China Daily reports citing a statement of State Administration of Cultural Heritage_

BEIJING, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- China plans to build its first vessel capable of retrieving archaeological findings from the sea by the end of 2013, a major step to strengthening the underwater search abilities of Chinese archaeologists who currently rely on rented shipping boats.

The 4.8-metre wide and 56-metre long boat, to be powered by an integrated full electric propulsion system, will "basically" meet China's underwater archaeological needs, according to a statement released by the State Administration of Cultural Heritage (SACH) on Wednesday.

With a displacement of 860 tonnes, the vessel will be used in China's coastal areas and could sail as far as waters off the Xisha Islands, or the Paracel Islands, in the South China Sea, if sea conditions are good, it said.

Archaeologists will be able to use the ship to detect, locate, map, videotape and excavate underwater archaeological findings, according to the SACH.

The vessel is being designed by the 701 research institute of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation and built by the Changhang Dongfeng shipbuilding corporation in Chongqing.

The news will be a boon for Chinese archeologists who have long struggled with the inconvenience of having to ride fishing boats along China's 18,000 km-long coastline in order to uncover the country's massive quantities of underwater relics.

Many speculators and fishermen have joined this hunt for treasures in the South China sea, a busy sea lane which is said to have at least 122 wrecked ships on its bottom.

Many of the wrecked ships date back to the Tang (618-907) and Song (960-1276) dynasties, when China's trade with foreign countries was thriving.

Many speculators and local fishermen surveying the area have used crude means to retrieve underwater relics, prompting authorities to take action.

The protection of China's underwater relics faces "severe challenges" from rampant looting of underwater relics, the SACH said in the statement, adding that the country needs to improve its talent tool of archaeologists and related facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Lenovo tops China's smartphone market in just six months*

_Huawei and ZTE left for dead, now to swamp Samsung_

By Simon Sharwood, APAC Editor

Posted in Business, 30th October 2012 01:01 GMT

*Despite launching its first smartphone in the second quarter of 2012*, Lenovo is already the top Chinese smartphone company, according to analyst outfit TrendForce.

Lenovo has captured 14.7 per cent of China's smartphone market, leapfrogging past rivals ZTE and Huawei, both of which have been in the market far longer.

Samsung seems next in the company's sights: TrendForce says the Korean company has 15.5 per cent of China's smartphone market.

The prize on offer is colossal: TrendForce says Chinese buyers will acquire 294 million smartphones in 2013. They won't all be particularly smart, the analyst notes, as Chinese carriers don't subsidise handset purchases to the same extent as their western equivalents. Chinese consumers also have lower disposable incomes than those in other nations, which means their smartphone purchases tend to be lower-end devices costing 800 to 1200 Renminbi ($US130-$US180).





_Source&#65307;DRAMeXchange_ 

Western smartphone makers have struggled to deliver a product at that price, but ZTE, Huawei and Lenovo &#8211; plus lower-profile brands like Ningbo Bird &#8211; can do so comfortably in their home nation. That ability, TrendForce believes, will see Chinese brands together tot up 200 million smartphone sales in 2012, or about the same as Samsung. Apple is expected to sell about 120 million iPhones in 2012.

TrendForce does not say how many smartphones Lenovo has sold, but says ZTE and Huawei will together move 65 million in 2012. *Lenovo* started late, so some back of the envelope maths suggests it must be *shipping close to 10 million a month already*.

Whatever the actual number, *it's a stunning result given the company's late entry to the market. Coming on top of its dethroning of HP as the world's top PC-maker, that makes 2012 a very good year for Lenovo. *®

Lenovo tops China's smartphone market in just six months ? The Register

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China

http://www.cnngo.com/shanghai/life/40-beautiful-places-visit-china-943929?page=0,0
Almost all of us are familiar with China's great man-made attractions.

The Forbidden City in Beijing. The Terracotta Warriors of Xi'an. Shanghai's skyscraper forest in Pudong.

For a country of its massive size and varied geography, however, it's surprising how relatively few people outside China appreciate the extent of the country's other attractions, many of them natural wonders to rival any in the world.

Is it possible to limit a list of China's superlative attractions to a mere 40?

Not really.

But a photo memory card goes only so far.

And, as this gallery illustrates, it's impossible to stop clicking once you get a camera in front of some of China's most beautiful places to visit.

The list is in alphabetical order. 

1. Anhui: Hongcun Ancient Village (&#23433;&#24509;&#23439;&#26449






Reliable muse for generations of artists.

The 900-year-old village of Hongcun has long drawn in-the-know Chinese visitors, who love its tranquil vibe and distinctive architecture.

The striking Huangshan mountain backdrop (see No. 2) doesn't hurt, either.

Its classic structures, Moon Lake and picturesque locals have been an inspiration for art students for decades.

Walking the narrow lanes paved with quartzite and seeing farmers working in rice fields, with the reflection of ancient houses in the lake, should provide enough material to get you started on your own visual masterpiece.

Admission: RMB 104 (US$16)


Hongcun Village is roughly 70 kilometers northwest of the city of Huangshan in Anhui Province. Major cities connected to Huangshan Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Xi'an.

2. Anhui: Mount Huangshan (&#23433;&#24509;&#40644;&#23665





Mountain romance. 

A UNESCO World Heritage Site set amidst the loveliest mountains of China, Mount Huangshan, aka Mount Yellow, is a once-in-a-lifetime trek for many Chinese.

The 1,863-meter mountain is renowned for its oddly shaped pines, spectacular rock formations, hot springs and seas of misty and melancholy clouds.

A trip here provides a mountain of feeling.

Admission fee: RMB 230 between March 1-November 30, RMB 150 between December 1-February 28,

Major cities connected to Huangshan Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Xi'an.

3. Fujian: Mount Wuyi (&#31119;&#24314;&#27494;&#22839;&#23665




Confucian beauty.

A major landmark in southeast China and a UNESCO World Heritage Site, Mount Wuyi was the setting for the development and spread of neo-Confucianism, influential in East Asia since the 11th century.

Bamboo raft drifting in the Nine Bend River (lower gorge) is a popular activity among visitors.

The two-hour, eight-kilometer trips provide grand views of Mount Wuyi. It's the best way to take in the serene beauty of the smooth peaks and clear water.

Admission: RMB 140 for Mount Wuyi park, RMB 100 for bamboo raft drifting.

Mount Wuyi is about 350 kilometers northwest of Fuzhou, the provincial capital of Fujian. Major cities connected to Fuzhou Airport by direct flights include Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Xi'an.

4. Fujian: Xiapu Mudflat (&#31119;&#24314;&#38686;&#28006





As beautiful as a water-and-ink painting. That's no coincidence.
Yes, a humble mudflat is a favorite destination of Chinese photographers.

A small region along the southeast China coastline, Xiapu nevertheless has the largest mudflat in the country, encompassing 40 square kilometers and more than 400 kilometers of coastline.

Along its tiger-striped beaches, bamboo structures and poles, buoys and fishing vessels provide human counterpoints to the area's natural beauty.

Admission fee: Free
The nearest hub of Xiapu Mudflat is Fuzhou, provincial capital of Fujian. It's about 175 kilometers away.

Major cities connected to Fuzhou Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Xian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahfatzia

Beautiful and informative article! Perhaps you should open a new thread on this. It deserve a name of its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China
2


5. Gansu: Echoing Sand Mountain and Crescent Lake, Dunhuang (&#29976;&#32899;&#30465;&#25958;&#29004;&#24066;&#40483;&#27801;&#23665;&#21644;&#26376;&#29273;&#27849





Gobi adventure. 

Nope, this isn't a mirage -- it&#8217;s a real scene found in the vast Gobi desert in northwest China.

Echoing Sand Mountain is a series of dunes surrounding Crescent Lake. Named for its distinctive shape and aural characteristics, its echoes can be heard as the wind blows over the dunes.

Visitors ride camels up the dunes, which rise to 250 meters.

With gardens blooming on its banks, Crescent Lake offers a lovely visual counterpoint to all that sand.

Admission: RMB 120 during peak season (May 1-October 31) and RMB 60 in low season.

Echoing Sand Mountain and Crescent Lake is six kilometers south of Dunhuang.

China Southern operates a daily return flight between Xi'an Xianyang Airport and Dunhuang Airport. Air China flies between Beijing and Dunhuang once a day.

6. Guangdong: Fortress Towers, Kaiping (&#24191;&#19996;&#24320;&#24179;&#38613;&#27004




Many overseas Chinese are originally from Kaiping. Why leave such beauty?

Erected mostly in the early 20th century, the fortress towers at Kaiping were built by famously outbound Kaipingers, who brought home the many architectural styles they saw abroad, including Islamic, Roman and even ancient Greek.

The towers were built as a display of wealth, and as a practical way of protecting locals from war and theft.

Approximately 1,800 fortress towers still stand amid Kaiping&#8217;s vast rice fields.

Kaiping is located 130 kilometers southwest of Guangzhou, the provincial capital of Guangdong. 

Regular buses are available between Kaiping Bus Terminal and various long-distance bus terminals in Guangzhou. Direct buses and ferries are available between Kaiping and Hong Kong.

7. Guangxi: Yangshuo (&#24191;&#35199;&#38451;&#26388




Village life is art.

When the Chinese long for views of the nation&#8217;s most scenic hills and rivers, they book a bamboo-boat cruise in Yangshuo.

The riverside town in southern China is most famous for its karst hills and traditional fishing-village lifestyle.

Downtown is touristy.

Visitors can rent bikes and head to the countryside to find a more calming scene: bamboo boats chugging along the river, fishermen setting out with cormorants, farmers toiling in fields with lush peaks soaring high above.

Most travelers reach Yangshuo from Guilin. Buses bound for Yangshuo leave every 15 minutes from Guilin Bus Station on Zhongshan Lu and Guilin South Railway Station. The journey takes around 90 minutes and the fare is about RMB 15 per person. 

8. Guizhou: Huangguoshu Waterfall (&#36149;&#24030;&#40644;&#26524;&#26641;&#28689;&#24067




Not just big, it's ultra-accessible.

The highest waterfall in Asia, majestic Huangguoshu "Yellow Fruit Tree" Waterfall plunges a dramatic 77.8 meters across a 101-meter-wide span.

It's one of a handful of mammoth waterfalls in the world that's accessible for viewing from almost any angle -- from above, below, front, back, left or right. 

The best visiting season is June to August, when the water reaches a peak flow of 700 cubic meters per second.

Admission fee: RMB 180 between March 1-October 31; RMB 160 between Novermber 1-February 28

The nearest traffic hub to Huangguoshu Waterfall is Huangguoshu Airport. It's about six kilometers away. Major cities connected to Huangguoshu by direct flights include Beijing and Guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China
3

9. Hainan: Guanyin Statue (&#28023;&#21335;&#21335;&#23665;&#28023;&#19978;&#35266;&#38899;&#20687




Pilgrimage to Chinas bikini-clad island.


Look beyond the beaches of Sanya to find the worlds largest Guanyin statue, erected near Nanshan, Chinas southernmost mountain.

The story goes that the three-sided statue faces mainland China, Taiwan and the rest of the South China Sea -- meaning that the bodhisattva blesses not only China, but the whole world.

At 108 meters tall, the figure was raised and enshrined in 2005 and is one of the tallest statues on the planet.

Admission: RMB 150

The Guanyin Statue is located within Hainans Nanshan Culture Tourism District, which is some 40 kilometers from downtown Sanya. Shuttle buses are available between Yalong Bay and Nanshan.

10. Hainan: Yalong Bay (&#28023;&#21335;&#30465;&#20122;&#40857;&#28286




Heaven for beach and water sports lovers.

Hainan delivers the best tropical setting in China. Yalong Bay is the pinnacle of the resort getaway.

The 7.5-kilometer crescent beach is the most popular and developed stretch of Hainans southern coastline.

It provides all the quintessential experiences of a Southeast Asian holiday, with as many luxury hotels as palm trees -- more than 20 international luxury hotels line the beach of Yalong Bay.

The beach is also a haven for water sports warriors, including surfers who sometimes ride uncrowded waves all day.

If you visit in July, August, October or during Spring Festival, you'll be surrounded by Chinese families, mostly sporting old-school swimsuits.

Yalong Bay is 28 kilometers southeast of Sanya. Sanya Airport operates flights to all major Chinese cities, as well as nine international cities including Singapore, Hong Kong, Tokyo and Seoul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

thanks, ahfatzia, I am afraid it is a strategy forum, more for political, then i put it here as Chinese news.


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China
4

What's beyond that Great Wall? Plenty, as it turns out 

11. Hebei: Chengde Mountain Resort/Rehe Palace (&#27827;&#21271;&#25215;&#24503;&#36991;&#26257;&#23665;&#24196;/&#28909;&#27827;&#34892;&#23467




The four-star stay for Chinese emperors.

A UNESCO World Heritage Site, this mountain resort was once a summer palace used by Qing Dynasty emperors on holiday.

Delicate gardens and a 70-meter pagoda remain.

Lush grasslands, marvelous mountains and tranquil valleys still make it a cool place to avoid the heat. 

Admission fee: RMB 120

Shuttle buses depart from Beijing to Chengde hourly during the day, ticket is RMB 50

12. Heilongjiang: Saint Sophia Cathedral, Harbin (&#40657;&#40857;&#27743;&#30465;&#21704;&#23572;&#28392;&#24066;&#22307;&#32034;&#38750;&#20122;&#22823;&#25945;&#22530




China meets Russia.

The largest Orthodox church in East and Southeast Asia stands in China&#8217;s most Russian-accented city, Harbin.

Russian expats built the 54-meter-tall, 721-square-meter neo-Byzantine structure in the early 20th century as a spiritual symbol for the local Orthodox community after the Russian-Japanese War.

The church was used as a warehouse by the Communist Party for about two decades and is now a state-run museum showcasing the city&#8217;s architecture, art and heritage.

Admission: RMB 15


88 Xiulong Jie, Daoli District, Harbin, Heilongjiang &#40657;&#40857;&#27743;&#30465;&#21704;&#23572;&#28392;&#24066;&#36947;&#37324;&#21306;&#36879;&#31548;&#34903;88&#21495;

13. Henan: Longtan Valley (&#27827;&#21335;&#40857;&#28525;&#22823;&#23777;&#35895




Nope, you're not in Utah. It's Henan.This 12-kilometer, U-shaped valley marked by a stripe of purplish red quartz sandstone has earned the name, &#8220;The No.1 Valley of Narrow Gorges in China."

Its steep cliffs, lush vegetation and jagged valley attract sightseers from all over China.

Admission: RMB 70

The nearest traffic hub to Longtan Valley is Luoyang, a major city in Henan Province. It's about 60 kilometers away. Major cities connected to Luoyang Airport by direct flights include Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Hong Kong.

14. Hubei: One Incense Pillar, Enshi Canyon (&#28246;&#21271;&#24681;&#26045;&#22823;&#23777;&#35895;&#19968;&#26609;&#39321




Splendid splinter.

This is not the profile of Beaker the Muppet&#8217;s giant Chinese cousin; it&#8217;s a karst pillar standing between the cliffs and peaks of the 108-kilometer-long Enshi Canyon, China&#8217;s answer to the Grand Canyon.

This incense stick-shaped structure is 150 meters tall, but only four meters wide, making it incredible that it stands at all, let alone that it's survived several major earthquakes.

Local legend holds that the pillar is a piece of incense given by a deity to the ingenious Tujia people. The residents could light it in times of disaster and the deity would descend to help.

Admission: RMB 120


Enshi is approximately 230 kilometers west of Yichang, site of the Three Gorges Dam, and 530 kilometers west of Wuhan, the provincial capital of Hubei. 

Flights are available to Yichang twice a week (40 minutes) and to Wuhan twice a day (80 minutes). 

15. Hubei: Shennongjia (&#28246;&#21271;&#31070;&#20892;&#26550




Popular destination for Bigfoot believers.

More than 400 people claim to have seen a Bigfoot-like creature among the lush vegetation of Shennongjia over the past century, yet no hard evidence has been found to prove the "yeti's" existence.

The 3,200-square-kilometer nature reserve also purports to be &#8220;the only well-preserved sub-tropical forest ecosystem in the world's mid-latitudes,&#8221; with more than 5,000 species of animals and plants.

It&#8217;s home to snub-nosed or golden monkeys (&#37329;&#19997;&#29492, a rare and protected species in China.

Admission: RMB 100


Wuhan is the nearest major city and traffic hub to Shennongjia. From Wuhan's long-distance bus station at Xinhua Lu, take the daily coach to Xingshan County (&#20852;&#23665;&#21439. Then transfer to a mini-bus from Xingshan to Shennongjia. 

16. Hunan: Fenghuang (&#28246;&#21335;&#20964;&#20976




No modernization, just relaxation.

These stilted houses are the dream lodgings of Chinese art and literature lovers.

Every year, armies of young backpackers flock to the ancient town of Fenghuang (which literally means "Phoenix") for its rich Miao and Tujia ethnic culture. 

Many also come to pay homage to celebrated Chinese writer Shen Congwen (&#27784;&#20174;&#25991, whose novel &#8220;Frontier City&#8221; put the 1,300-year-old town in limelight.

Fenghuang maintains its original layout and architecture, with around 200 residential buildings, 20 streets and 10 winding alleys, all of which date as far back as the Ming dynasty.

Admission: RMB 148


Fenghuang is 430 kilometers west of Changsha, the provincial capital of Hunan.

Long-distance buses are available four times a day from West Changsha Bus Terminal to Fenghuang Bus Terminal for RMB 130. The journey takes nearly four hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China
5

17. Hunan: Zhangjiajie (&#28246;&#21335;&#24352;&#23478;&#30028





"Avatar" inspiration: the real floating mountains.
The giant quartz sand pillars of Wulingyuan are said to have been the inspiration for James Cameron's floating mountains on the planet Pandora in his Oscar-winning movie &#8220;Avatar.&#8221;

In reality, the Wulingyuan area in Zhangjiajie, a city in Hunan Province in southern China, is home to more than 3,000 of these stone columns.

The tallest pillar in the stone forest stands more than 400 meters high.

Wulingyuan authorities have renamed one of the pillars &#8220;Mount Hallelujah,&#8221; the name of the main floating peak on Pandora.

Admission: RMB 248


Zhangjiajie is about 320 kilometers northwest of Changsha, Hunan&#8217;s provincial capital and the region&#8217;s main traffic hub. 

Trains and direct flights are available between Zhangjiajie and many Chinese cities, including Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

18. Inner Mongolia: Singing Sand Bay (&#20869;&#33945;&#21476;&#21709;&#27801;&#28286




The sand is singing, but what's the song?

Singing Sand Bay, aka Yinken Sand Bay, is a 110-meter-high dune, 50 kilometers from Baotou, a major city of Inner Mongolia.

Sliding off a 45-degree angle, the wind here is said to sing in soft whispers.

Admission: RMB 120

Batou can be reach from many major cities in China by air, including Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou 

19. Jiangsu: Brahm&#257; Palace (&#27743;&#33487;&#26805;&#23467




Buddhist bling.

Feng shui and Buddhism have deep influences on China.

Both can be found at Brahm&#257; Palace.

Beneath the foot of Little Lingshan Mountain, and near Taihu Lake and the 88-meter-tall Lingshan Giant Budda, the palace epitomizes Chinese feng shui -- it's surrounded by mountains and water, portending both good fortune and health.

Built for the Second World Buddhism Forum in 2009, the Buddhist theme park is filled with luxury, with gold and glamour gilding many surfaces.

Admission fee: RMB 210

Major cities connected to Wuxi Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou.

20. Jiangxi: Mount Lu (&#27743;&#35199;&#24208;&#23665




A dream of a swim in a sea of clouds. 

A UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1996, Lushan National Park, with its centerpiece of Mount Lu, is more than a tourist attraction.

It's a cultural and spiritual symbol of China.

Upward of 1,500 famed painters and poets from various periods of ancient and modern China -- Li Bai (&#26446;&#30333 of the Tang Dynasty and Xu Zhimo (&#24464;&#24535;&#25705 in 1920s, to name two -- have traveled here to be inspired by Lu.

Masterpiece poems are engraved in calligraphy on the mountain cliffs.

Admission fee: RMB 135 between December 1 and March 31; RMB 180 between April 1 and November 30.

The nearest traffic hub is Mount Lu Airport. It's about 10 kilometers away. Major cities connected to Mount Lu Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

we should open a thread about "pic of China"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China



21. Jiangxi: Wuyuan (&#27743;&#35199;&#23162;&#28304




Where time moves S-L-O-W-L-Y.

&#8220;One of the most beautiful rural areas in China."

That's how Wuyuan (a small county located at the junction of Anhui, Jiangxi and Zhejiang provinces in eastern China) is best known.

Colorful blossoms and a relaxed, countrified pace attract hundreds of thousands of visitors each spring.

Admission fee: RMB 180 for five days.
The nearest traffic hub in Wuyuan County is Jingdezhen, a major city in Jiangxi Province. It's about 98 kilometers away. Major cities connected to Jingdezhen Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.

22. Jilin: Heaven Lake, Changbai Mountain (&#21513;&#26519;&#38271;&#30333;&#23665;&#22825;&#27744




The Loch Ness of China.

The vodka-clear Heaven Lake is said to resemble a piece of jade surrounded by 16 peaks of the Changbai Mountain National Reserve, near the border of North Korea.

With an average depth of 204 meters, it's the deepest lake in China.

This is also a hot spot for water monster fans -- in the last two decades China travelers have reported accounts of a lake creature as long as 20 meters.

Sunny days here are rare. July to September is the best time to visit. Even then, it can be chilly and wet.

Admission fee: RMB 168

The nearest traffic hub to Heaven Lake is Changbai Mountain Airport. It's about 60 kilometers away. Major cities connected to Changbai Mountain Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai and Shenyang.

23. Liaoning: Benxi Water Cave (&#36797;&#23425;&#26412;&#28330;&#27700;&#27934




Stalagmites and stalactites? You never know when those school lessons will come in handy.


Exploding with color, the Benxi Water Cave was formed more than 5 million years ago. Today its main sections are a "drought cave" and a "water cave."

A dramatic array of stalagmites and stalactites are covered in vibrant greens, yellows and reds.

The water cave contains the world's longest underground river at 5.8 kilometers. Of this, only 2.8 kilometers are accessible by boat.

The drought cave is rather small. Only 300 meters are open to the public.

The temperature in the cave remains a constant 10 C. Sweaters and pants are highly recommended.

Admission fee: RMB 195

Return trains from Shenyang, provincial capital city to Benxi every hour from 3 a.m. to 11 p.m. every day, ticket prices from RMB 15

24. Liaoning: Golden Pebble Beach National Resort, Dalian (&#36797;&#23425;&#37329;&#30707;&#28393




A huge adorable dinosaur explores the sea. 

Along 30 kilometers of Golden Pebble Beach (it's also known as the Jinshitan Scenic Area) just outside downtown Dalian, ancient rock formations have been twisted by time and elements into bizarre replicas of animals -- camels, monkeys, tigers, even dinosaurs.

The largest is a 40-meter-high rock named after a "dinosaur who explores the sea." It's said to resemble a giant dinosaur bathing in the sea.

Admission fee: RMB 100
Golden Pebble Beach is in the northeast of Dalian City. It can be reach by Dalian's light rail which runs once every 20 minutes between 6 a.m.-6:30 p.m.

25. Ningxia: Sand Lake (&#23425;&#22799;&#27801;&#28246




China's top spot for bird-watching.

More than 1 million migrating birds of various species stop over at this wetland in Ningxia twice a year (April-May, September-October).

The rest of the year, around 200 species of birds call the wetlands home, including a large number of protected species, such as black cranes and the Chinese merganser.

The area is also the reported habitat of giant salamanders that grow as long as 1.6 meters.

Desert, water and reed mashes blend in this 80-square-kilometer area, which forms a unique geographic phenomenon called sand lake ("sha hu" in Mandarin).

Admission: RMB 60 from November 1-March 31; RMB 80 from April 1-October 31.

Sand Lake is 56 kilometers north of Yinchuan, the provincial capital of Ningxia. Buses are available daily between Sand Lake and Yinchuan&#8217;s North Gate Bus Terminal. 

26. Qinghai: Qinghai Lake (&#38738;&#28023;&#30465;&#38738;&#28023;&#28246




China&#8217;s largest inland saltwater lake.

This view is one of the great draws of Qinghai Province in China&#8217;s far northwest every June and July.

The lake sits 3,205 meters above sea level and is a three-hour bus ride from the nearest traffic hub of Xining.

Few tourists make it to this part of China to enjoy this oil painting of a scene, not counting packs of mad cyclists who come for Tour de Qinghai Lake International Cycling Race every summer.

Tour companies in Xining organize trips to Qinghai Lake. Buses bound for Qihai Lake are available every morning (7:45 a.m.) from Xining Train Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China

27. Shaanxi: Xi&#8217;an City Wall (&#38485;&#35199;&#35199;&#23433;&#22478;&#22681




There's more than one wall in this country.

In addition to the world-renowned Great Wall, the city wall belonging to Xi&#8217;an, first constructed more than 2,000 years ago, also represents the power and wisdom of the Middle Kingdom in its ancient heyday.

What exists of the wall today are remains from 1370, when during the Ming Dynasty the fortification was 13.7 kilometers long, 12 meters high and between 15 to 18 meters wide.

It now surrounds downtown Xi&#8217;an.

Spend three or four hours biking along the wall and you'll get great views of China&#8217;s old capital city.

Admission fee: RMB 40
Climb up the city wall from Yongning Gate (&#27704;&#23425;&#38376 on Nan Jie in Xi'an's Xincheng District.

28. Shandong: Trestle Bridge, Qingdao (&#23665;&#19996;&#38738;&#23707;&#26632;&#26725




So that's why they call it the Yellow Sea.

As old as the city of Qingdao, the Trestle Bridge has sat astride the Yellow Sea since 1892.

First built for the reception of Li Hongzhang (&#26446;&#40511;&#31456, a prominent statesman during the Qing Dynasty, Trestle Bridge has since become a symbol of the city.

Walking the 440-meter-long bridge is a great way to enjoy breezes coming off the sea.

At one end is Huilange Pagoda, a classic beauty that hosts historic and cultural exhibits throughout the year.

Seaside Resort, 11 Jingshan Lu, Qingdao, Shandong Province (&#23665;&#19996;&#30465;&#38738;&#23707;&#24066;&#20140;&#23665;&#36335;11&#21495;&#28023;&#28392;&#39118;&#26223;&#21306

29. Shanxi: Hukou Waterfall (&#23665;&#35199;&#22774;&#21475;&#28689;&#24067




According to some, the most magnificent waterfall in the country.

As the largest waterfall on the Yellow River, and second largest in China, Hukou Waterfall is known around the country for once gracing the RMB 50 note.

At 20 meters high and 30 meters wide, the fall is located on the border of Shanxi and Shaanxi provinces.

The May to October flood season is the best time to visit, when water flow and velocity increase, sometime swelling the fall into a 50-meter-wide spectacular scene.

Admission fee: RMB 90
The nearest traffic hub to Hukou Waterfall is Yuncheng Airport. It's about 82 kilometers away. Major cities connected to Yuncheng Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Yellow River Hukou Waterfall Scenic Area, Hukou Town, Ji County, Linfen, Shanxi Province (&#23665;&#35199;&#30465;&#20020;&#27774;&#24066;&#21513;&#21439;&#22774;&#21475;&#38215;&#40644;&#27827;&#22774;&#21475;&#28689;&#24067;&#26223;&#21306

30. Shanxi: Yungang Grottoes (&#23665;&#35199;&#20113;&#20872;&#30707;&#31391




Statue spectacle.


This 1,500-year-old site is an important Buddhist landmark.

It houses 252 caves and more than 51,000 Buddha statues, most carved between the fifth and sixth century during the North Wei Dynasty.

The sandstone statues -- the tallest stands 17 meters, the tiniest two centimeters -- combine multiple styles of Buddhist art, including Chinese, Gandhara and Persian.

Grottoes 16 through 20 are the five best preserved caves. They shelter five Buddhas modeled after five Wei emperors.

Admission: RMB 150


Yungang Grottoes are 18 kilometers west of Datong city. Direct flights are available between Datong and Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China


31. Sichuan: Hailuogou Glacier National Park (&#22235;&#24029;&#28023;&#34746;&#27807




Legend holds that only the lucky will be treated to this view.

Also known as "Conch Gully," Hailuogou park sits at the eastern foot of Gonggar Mountain in southwest China's Sichuan province.

According to legend, the gully was a wasteland until a renowned Tibetan monk played his treasured conch there and attracted many animals, who became so enchanted with the place that they took up residence. To memorialize the monk and his conch, the gully ever after became known as Conch Gully. 

The magnificent glacier, which drives through woodlands, cliffs, peaks and gullies, is accessible all year round. It appears at its best in early morning sunshine.

More than 10 hot springs are spread beneath the glacier. Two are open to the public, including one at an elevation of 2,600 meters.

Admission: RMB 70 for the national park and RMB 120 for hot springs.

The nearest traffic hub to Hailuogou Glacier National Park is Chengdu, capital city of Sichuan province. It's about 300 kilometers away. 

Major cities connected to Chengdu Airport by direct flights include Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Xi'an.

32. Sichuan: Jiuzhaigou (&#22235;&#24029;&#20061;&#23528;&#27807




China&#8217;s most impressive lake view.

This massive lake is the crown jewel of Jiuzhaigou, a region full of stunning alpine lakes and waterfalls.

The lake is filled with incredible water that changes color throughout the day and year. The color comes from the reflection of the surrounding landscape, as well as algae and calcified rocks at the bottom of the shallow lake.

Autumn is the best time to visit, when the lake surface appears as a multi-hued painter's palette.

Admission including on-site transportation RMB 310 between April 1-November 15; RMB 160 between November 16-March 31.

Direct flights are available between Jiuzhaigou&#8217;s Jiuhuang Airport and major Chinese cities including Beijing, Shanghai, Xi&#8217;an and Chengdu.

The nearest traffic hub to Jiuzhaigou is Chengdu, the provincial capital of Sichuan, which is one hour by air or 11 hours by bus south of the lake. 

33. Tibet: Potala Palace (&#35199;&#34255;&#24067;&#36798;&#25289;&#23467




Literally breathtaking.


The former winter home of the Dalai Lama and seat of the former Tibetan ruling government, this nine-story attraction stands 3,700 meters above sea level, making it the highest palace on the planet.

The Potala Palace&#8217;s current incarnation is a state museum. More than 1,000 rooms remain, as well as the original layout of the White Palace (living quarters of the Dalai Lama) and the Red Palace (once a spiritual center of Tibetan Buddhism).

All visitors to the palace are restricted to a one-hour stay.

Admission: RMB 100


Potala Palace issues a limited number of tickets every day. To secure a ticket during peak season (May 1-October 31), independent travelers are advised to pick up a ticket coupon outside the palace a day before their visit. 

34. Xinjiang: Lake Karakul (&#26032;&#30086;&#21888;&#25289;&#24211;&#21202;&#28246




Backyard pond of Kyrgyz nomads.

This stunning view is the reward after a thrilling ride over one of the world&#8217;s most dangerous roads, Karakoram Highway.

The many &#8220;landslide site&#8221; signposts along the way haven&#8217;t stopped devoted travelers, who mostly set out from Kashgar (&#21888;&#20160, the westernmost city in China.

Standing 3,600 meters above sea level on the Pamir Plateau, the glacier lake&#8217;s water reflects the surrounding mountains like a huge mirror.

Best time to go is May to October.

No public transportation is available between Kashgar and Karakul, but plenty of tour companies and hotels in Kashgar organize small groups and customized trips to the area. The lake is about four hours from Kashgar by road. 

35. Xinjiang: Nalati Grassland (&#26032;&#30086;&#37027;&#25289;&#25552;&#33609;&#21407




Genghis Khan might have had the same view on his expedition to the west.

This sub-alpine meadow is so distinct in northwest China that, according to legend, one of Genghis Khan&#8217;s troops was so awed by its color that he gave the area the name &#8220;Nalati&#8221; (meaning &#8220;place where the sun emerges&#8221; in Mongolian).

The prairie is a great place to experience Kazak customs. Locals still play traditional sports, live in yurts and raise falcons to hunt for the family dinners.

Best time to go is July to October.

China Southern operates a daily return flight between Urumqi and Nalati. 

36. Yunnan: Three Pagodas, Dali (&#20113;&#21335;&#30465;&#22823;&#29702;&#23815;&#22307;&#23546;&#19977;&#22612




"Skyscrapers" from the Tang Dynasty. 

These Buddhist towers are the chief landmark of Dali, an ancient town in China&#8217;s southwest Yunnan Province.

The main tower was first built in mid-ninth century in the hope to easing regular flooding. At 69 meters and 16 stories high, it was a &#8220;skyscraper&#8221; for the Tang Dynasty and is still the tallest pagoda in China. Each of it tiers is decorated with Buddha statues.

The other two identical towers stand 42 meters and were erected almost a century later.

The three holy structures form an equilateral triangle. Shutterbugs can get great shots from many different angles.

Admission: RMB 121


The three pagodas are just north of downtown Dali. Direct flights (30 minutes) and train (eight hours) are available between Dali and Kunming, the provincial capital of Yunnan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

40 beautiful places to visit in China

FIN



37. Yunnan: Pudacuo National Park, Shangri-la (&#20113;&#21335;&#39321;&#26684;&#37324;&#25289;&#26222;&#36798;&#25514;&#22269;&#23478;&#20844;&#22253




China's best ecological getaway.


Pudacuo is the first national park in China to meet the criteria set by The World Conservation Union, a major global environmental organization.

More than 20 percent of the country&#8217;s plant species and around one-third of its mammal and bird species call this wetland plateau home.

Photographers especially love the area's many types of orchids and China&#8217;s highly endangered black-necked cranes. In Bita Lake in the park, the Bita double-lip fish is an ancient fish dating back 2.5 million years.

Admission: RMB 190


Pudacuo is 22 kilometers east of Shangri-la, a tourist town in northwest Yunnan Province. Shangri-la bus station sends one bus to Pudacuo every morning at 9:30 a.m. 

38. Zhejiang: Nanxi River (&#27993;&#27743;&#26976;&#28330;&#27743




Dive, catch and cough 'em up. Cormorant fishing as it's always been done on the Nanxi River.

With its mountain backdrop and shores lined with ancient houses, the Nanxi River inevitably became the cradle of classic Chinese water-and-ink painting.

By drifting down the Nanxi River on a bamboo craft, travelers can enjoy views of locals doing laundry along the river and fishermen employing traditional methods of using cormorants to catch fish. The xiangyu is a rare freshwater fish unique to the Nanxi.

The nearest traffic hub to Nanxi River is Wenzhou, a major city in Zhejiang Province. It's about 23 kilometers away.

Major cities connected to Wenzhou Airport by direct flights include Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Hangzhou.

There are nine established drifting routes on the river, ranging from one to 10 kilometers in length.

Fee for bamboo catamaran drifting: RMB 30-70, depending on route.

39. Zhejiang: Thousand Island Lake (&#27993;&#27743;&#21315;&#23707;&#28246




Island-hopping in China.


In the 1950s, the Chinese government evacuated and flooded 928-square-kilometer of villages, plains and hills to build a reservoir.

The indirect result was this surreal view.

Around 1,078 islands *** the lake.

Outdoors activities are the draw of this ginormous recreation and resort area -- speedboating, water skiing, animal-themed island-hopping, mountain climbing. Travelers can also find excellent seafood and everything from budget cabins to five-star hotels.

Admission: RMB 150


Direct buses run from Hangzhou West Bus Station to Thousand Island Lake Town. Buses depart every 30 minutes between 6 a.m.-6:50 p.m., RMB 60 per ticket. Then take a taxi or bus to the scenic area.

40. Zhejiang: Yunhe Rice Terrace (&#27993;&#27743;&#20113;&#21644;&#26799;&#30000




"Here's an idea. Let's make farming even more difficult."

Literally meaning "peaceful clouds," Yunhe and its surrounding rice terraces have been home to farmers for at least 1,000 years.

Winding in a maze up mountainsides from 200 to 1,400 meters, individual terraces can be constructed of as many as 700 layers.

Rainy days are the best time to visit, when steam from evaporating river water floats through the terraces, creating a kind of agricultural dreamscape.
Admission fee: RMB 80

Yunhe County is 67 kilometers southwest of Lishui city. Shuttle buses between Yunhe and Lishui are available at Lishui Train Station. To get to Lishui, take a train from big cities including Shanghai, Hangzhou and Beijing.

THREE OF THIS IN ZHEJIANG,I AM HAPPY THAT I AM ZHEJIANGNESE WITH SO MUCH BEAUTY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

In fact, the only one photo is not enough to describe the above sites, for example Jiuzhaigou, the number 32, i show you more pictures:

32. Sichuan: Jiuzhaigou (&#22235;&#24029;&#20061;&#23528;&#27807

China&#8217;s most impressive lake view.

This massive lake is the crown jewel of Jiuzhaigou, a region full of stunning alpine lakes and waterfalls.

The lake is filled with incredible water that changes color throughout the day and year. The color comes from the reflection of the surrounding landscape, as well as algae and calcified rocks at the bottom of the shallow lake.

Autumn is the best time to visit, when the lake surface appears as a multi-hued painter's palette.


----------



## yusheng

and


----------



## shuttler

@ *yusheng*:

Great material. Many thx!

But you have ruined your own postings and this thread by carelessly diverting into another rather lengthy topic which should deserve the right to have a thread of its own like ahfatzia and xuxu1457 suggested.

You may have started a thread for the above in where they belong:

Forum ==> Photos & Multimedia ===> *General image & multimedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

This was one of the top 10 China scientific development in 2011 has made the headline of scientific / industrial news last year:

*China develops the world&#8217;s largest selective Laser Sintering equipment*

Dec.8, 2011

Huazhong University of Science and Technology research team in China has successfully developed a selective Laser Sintering machine with build volume of 1200mm x 1200mm. Currently the big players in the laser sintering machine market are EOS from Germany and 3D systems from US. EOSINT P730 Plastic laser-sintering system has an effective build volume of 730 x 380 x 580 mm (27.6 x 15 x 22.9 in.) and 3D Systems' sPro&#8482; has the build volume of 550 x 550 x 750 mm (22 x 22 x 30 in.). Therefore this is at the moment the largest laser sintering system available on the market.







The selective Laser Sintering technology can shorten the development cycle from months to weeks. It can be used in manufacturing power equipment, aerospace, automotive and other high-end products, such as hollow turbine blades, turbine disks, engine exhaust, engine block and cylinder head etc.






In 2010 the team was selected by Airbus to support producing large-scale titanium alloy structural parts for aerospace. It is reported that they have already got 200 orders for this system.

Here are some photo examples showing the products from the technology. 

photo 1. PS Wax mold of Aluminum gearbox for tank engines

photo 2. A large thin-walled mold with size 847.92 x 185.46 x 229.90mm, building time is 29.3 hours. The accuracy is 200+-0.2mm, minimal wall thickness is 3.3mm.






Below are another three products they have made for customers:

1. Aluminum door frame wax mold for planes: size: 1020.27 x 109.98 x 113.26mm. Building time: 10.5 hours

2. A large titanium thin-walled mold for satellite: size: 660mm x 660mm x 760mm, accuracy 0.1%, building time: 72 hours

3. A titanium frame wax mold for satellite: size: 750mm x 750mm x 764mm, accuracy 0.1%, building time: 54 hours






 Huazhong Science and Technology University's additional reporting (in Chinese)

&#21326;&#20013;&#31185;&#25216;&#22823;&#23398; &#26448;&#26009;&#31185;&#23398;&#19982;&#24037;&#31243;&#23398;&#38498; College of Material Science and Engineering, Huazhong Science and Technology Univeristy


China develops the worlds largest selective laser sintering equipmentl

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Wow this is huge news.

So only Germany, US and China can make this machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China produces its first megawatt level hts motor
*

Chinatechgadget






2012-10-16 &#8212; No. 712 Institute of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation has developed Chinese first 1000kW HTS (high temperature super-conductor) motor, which has passed the project examination in Beijing by the Ministry of Science. It indicates that China already has a megawatt HTS motor design and manufacturing capabilities to become one of the few countries to master the key technology of high-temperature superconducting motor.

The zero current resistance characteristics of high-temperature superconducting materials in low-temperature environments has greater current carrying capacity which is far superior to the ordinary copper wires. The HTS motor has high torque density and stand-alone extremely large capacity significant advantages. According to estimates, respectively, HTS motor&#8217;s volume and weight is only 1/2 and 1/3 of the conventional motor and also has the advantages of high efficiency, low noise, easy to maintain, flexible operation. The HTS motor has a bright application prospect in marine electric propulsion and new energy field.

No. 712 Institute over the years has engaged in the superconducting applied research work, and is the earliest unit in the study of superconducting motor. In 2012, No. 712 Institute completed one of 863 planned key projects &#8220;1000kW high-temperature superconducting motor&#8221;, breaking the high-temperature super- conductive machine key technology. The prototype has been completed multi-condition test, full load operation of the 500 laps / minute speed under 1000kW, with motor efficiency of 95%. Those technical indicators have reached the design requirements, electrical and cryogenic systems run stable, the overall index has reached the international advanced level. Through years of research, No. 712 Institute has established a dedicated design and analysis of high-temperature superconducting motor system, built a test device and test platform, has accumulated valuable experience in engineering development, training a research and development team to carry out large-capacity HTS motor in future.

The HTS motor as an important research direction for marine electric propulsion and wind power. In recent years it become a hot research field of high-temperature superconducting applications. With the continuous development of the technology of high-temperature superconducting materials, superconducting motor technology engineering applications, resulting in significant economic and social benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

&#23433;&#24509;&#22312;&#24314;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#39640;&#29305;&#39640;&#21387;&#36755;&#30005;&#36328;&#36234;&#22612;&#23553;&#39030;

2012&#24180;10&#26376;29&#26085;10:40 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#38738;&#24180;&#25253; 

*Anhui under construction the UHV transmission of the highest in the world closes the tower capped
*
At 10:40 on the October 29, 2012 Source: China Youth Daily

people.com.cn

*1*.





*2*.






*3*.





*4*.





*5*.







10&#26376;28&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#23433;&#24509;&#30465;&#38108;&#38517;&#21439;&#65292;&#23433;&#24509;&#36865;&#21464;&#30005;&#24037;&#31243;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#22312;270&#22810;&#31859;&#30340;&#39640;&#31354;&#20316;&#19994;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#23433;&#24509;&#36865;&#21464;&#30005;&#24037;&#31243;&#20844;&#21496;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#8220;&#30358;&#30005;&#19996;&#36865;&#8221;&#28142;&#21335;&#33267;&#19978;&#28023;&#29305;&#39640;&#21387;&#20132;&#27969;&#36755;&#30005;&#31034;&#33539;&#24037;&#31243;&#38271;&#27743;&#21335;&#23736;&#36328;&#36234;&#38081;&#22612;&#23553;&#39030;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#26465;&#21516;&#22612;&#21452;&#22238;&#36335;&#29305;&#39640;&#21387;&#20132;&#27969;&#36755;&#30005;&#24037;&#31243;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#30358;&#30005;&#19996;&#36865;&#8221;&#24037;&#31243;&#35199;&#36215;&#23433;&#24509;&#28142;&#21335;&#65292;&#32463;&#30358;&#21335;&#12289;&#27993;&#21271;&#21040;&#36798;&#19978;&#28023;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;656&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#20849;&#26377;1421&#24231;&#38081;&#22612;&#65292;&#25972;&#20010;&#24037;&#31243;&#35745;&#21010;2013&#24180;&#24213;&#24314;&#25104;&#25237;&#36816;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#24050;&#36827;&#20837;&#26368;&#20026;&#20851;&#38190;&#30340;&#36328;&#36234;&#38271;&#27743;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#20026;&#27492;&#24314;&#35774;&#30340;&#36328;&#36234;&#38081;&#22612;&#39640;&#36798;277.5&#31859;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#31243;&#30001;&#20110;&#37319;&#29992;&#30340;&#26159;&#20004;&#26465;&#22238;&#36335;&#37117;&#36890;&#36807;&#21516;&#19968;&#24231;&#36755;&#30005;&#22612;&#36827;&#34892;&#36328;&#36234;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#33258;&#37325;&#36229;&#36807;&#19968;&#33324;&#32447;&#36335;&#20004;&#20493;&#20197;&#19978;&#65292;&#23545;&#36328;&#36234;&#38081;&#22612;&#30340;&#22612;&#22522;&#29282;&#22266;&#24615;&#12289;&#22612;&#36523;&#31283;&#23450;&#24615;&#30340;&#35201;&#27714;&#36229;&#36807;&#20197;&#24448;&#65292;&#23646;&#20110;&#19990;&#30028;&#21516;&#31867;&#22612;&#20013;&#39640;&#24230;&#26368;&#39640;&#12289;&#26045;&#24037;&#38590;&#24230;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#19968;&#39033;&#24037;&#31243;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#37073;&#36132;&#21015;&#25668;&#65288;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65289;

October 28 in Tongling County, Anhui Province, Anhui Transmission and Distribution Project construction workers operating at an altitude of over 270 meters. The date of construction of Transmission and Distribution Project by Anhui Anhui electrical East Huainan first Hite high voltage AC transmission demonstration project south bank of the Yangtze River Crossing Tower cap.

China's first double-circuit on the same tower UHV AC transmission project - "Anhui electric East" project west Huainan, Anhui, southern Anhui, Zhejiang North to reach Shanghai, the line length of 656 kilometers, a total of 1421 Tower entire project by the end of 2013 put into operation.

At present, the project has entered the most critical stage across the Yangtze River, up to 277.5 meters across Tower building for this purpose. This works because the two loop through a transmission tower across the line weight than the general line more than twice Taki firmly across Tower, the tower stability requirements than in the past, belongs to the tower of its kind in the world maximum height of one of the most difficult construction projects.

Cheng Yin - photo (Xinhua News Agency issued)

Translation: google

Photo courtesy: 
1 people.com.cn
2 and 3 Anhuinews.com
4. sohu
5. news.66wz.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#26465;&#37319;&#29992;&#22823;&#30452;&#24452;&#27877;&#27700;&#30462;&#26500;&#26045;&#24037;&#30340;&#22320;&#19979;&#30005;&#27668;&#21270;&#38081;&#36335;&#38567;&#36947;&#24314;&#35774;&#21462;&#24471;&#31361;&#30772;&#36827;&#23637;
&#26032;&#38395;&#20013;&#24515;-&#20013;&#22269;&#32593; news.china.com.cn&#12288;&#12288;&#26102;&#38388;&#65306; 2012-10-29&#12288;

China's first large diameter slurry shield construction underground electric railway tunnel breakthrough progress in building
News - the Chinese network news.china.com.cn time: 2012-10-29

news.china.com.cn







10&#26376;28&#26085;&#65292;&#19968;&#21517;&#24037;&#20154;&#22312;&#31163;&#24320;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#29616;&#22330;&#26102;&#22238;&#26395;&#26045;&#24037;&#24037;&#22320;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#26465;&#37319;&#29992;&#22823;&#30452;&#24452;&#27877;&#27700;&#30462;&#26500;&#26045;&#24037;&#30340;&#22320;&#19979;&#30005;&#27668;&#21270;&#38081;&#36335;&#38567;&#36947;&#65292;&#26159;&#25215;&#21551;&#21271;&#20140;&#31449;&#19982;&#21271;&#20140;&#35199;&#31449;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#22320;&#19979;&#24037;&#31243;&#65292;&#22320;&#22788;&#21271;&#20140;&#24066;&#20013;&#24515;&#21306;&#65292;&#21576;&#19996;&#35199;&#36208;&#21521;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#20840;&#38271;9151&#31859;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#38567;&#36947;&#38271;7230&#31859;&#12290;&#20013;&#38081;&#38567;&#36947;&#38598;&#22242;&#25215;&#24314;&#20102;&#35813;&#32447;&#21253;&#25324;5175&#31859;&#30462;&#26500;&#38567;&#36947;&#26045;&#24037;&#22312;&#20869;&#30340;6230&#31859;&#38567;&#36947;&#26045;&#24037;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#30452;&#24452;12.04&#31859;&#30340;&#30462;&#26500;&#25496;&#36827;&#65292;&#20026;&#22269;&#20869;&#29420;&#22836;&#25496;&#36827;&#36317;&#31163;&#26368;&#38271;&#30340;&#22823;&#30452;&#24452;&#27877;&#27700;&#30462;&#26500;&#26045;&#24037;&#65292;&#22240;&#20854;&#26045;&#24037;&#39118;&#38505;&#39640;&#12289;&#26045;&#24037;&#38590;&#24230;&#22823;&#65292;&#34987;&#21271;&#20140;&#24066;&#21015;&#20026;&#8220;&#26045;&#24037;&#26368;&#38590;&#65292;&#39118;&#38505;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#22312;&#24314;&#22320;&#19979;&#24037;&#31243;&#8221;&#65292;&#34987;&#38081;&#36947;&#37096;&#21015;&#20026;&#8220;&#26497;&#39640;&#39118;&#38505;I&#21495;&#24037;&#31243;&#8221;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#30462;&#26500;&#25496;&#36827;&#32047;&#35745;&#23436;&#25104;&#24050;&#36229;&#36807;4000&#31859;&#65292;87&#20010;&#23433;&#20840;&#39118;&#38505;&#28304;&#24050;&#39034;&#21033;&#36890;&#36807;67&#20010;&#65292;&#26045;&#24037;&#23433;&#20840;&#36136;&#37327;&#24471;&#21040;&#21271;&#20140;&#24066;&#12289;&#38081;&#36947;&#37096;&#30340;&#22909;&#35780;&#12290;2012&#24180;9&#26376;&#65292;&#30462;&#26500;&#26426;&#21387;&#32553;&#31354;&#27668;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#20999;&#21106;&#28938;&#25509;&#25216;&#26415;&#35797;&#39564;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#65292;&#22635;&#34917;&#20102;&#22269;&#20869;&#31354;&#30333;&#65307;10&#26376;&#20221;&#65292;&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#22823;&#30452;&#24452;&#27877;&#27700;&#30462;&#26500;&#26376;&#25496;&#36827;207&#31859;&#30340;&#22909;&#25104;&#32489;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#27784;&#20271;&#38889;&#25668;


On October 28, a worker leaving the construction site of the Beijing underground diameter line to look back to the construction site.
The Beijing underground diameter line project is China's first large-diameter slurry shield construction of underground electric railway tunnel, Chaintech Beijing Railway Station important underground works with the Beijing West Railway Station, located in the central area of Beijing, was to the west, the line the whole 9151 m long, of which the tunnel is 7230 meters long. China Railway Tunnel Group, the construction of the 6230 meters of the line, including the including 5175 meters shield tunnel construction, tunnel construction tasks. 12.04 m diameter shield tunneling, large diameter slurry shield longest for domestic single head tunneling construction, because of its high construction risk, difficult construction by Beijing as a "construction of the hardest in the construction of the biggest risk underground works ", the Ministry of Railways classified as" very high risk project No. I. The shield tunneling accumulated over 4000 meters, 87 security risk source has passed 67, construction safety and quality in Beijing, the Ministry of Railways praise. Compressed air under the conditions of the shield machine in September 2012, the success of the test cutting welding technology to fill the gaps; October, construction workers and create good results for large-diameter slurry shield tunneling 207 meters a month. Xinhua News Agency reporters and photo: Chen Bohan 







10&#26376;28&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#29616;&#22330;&#65292;&#19968;&#21517;&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#34892;&#36208;&#22312;&#24050;&#32463;&#23436;&#25104;&#25496;&#36827;&#30340;&#38567;&#36947;&#37324;&#30340;&#20154;&#34892;&#36947;&#19978;&#12290;
A construction workers walking in the excavation of the tunnel has been completed on the sidewalk.







&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#29616;&#22330;&#65292;&#25805;&#20316;&#21496;&#26426;&#26361;&#23439;&#20142;&#65288;&#21491;&#65289;&#21644;&#29579;&#24535;&#40527;&#22312;&#30462;&#26500;&#20027;&#25511;&#23460;&#25511;&#21046;&#38567;&#36947;&#25496;&#36827;&#36807;&#31243;&#12290;

Shield the main control room at the construction site of the Beijing underground diameter line, of drivers operating Cao Hongliang (right) and Foreign Direct control of the tunneling process.







&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#29616;&#22330;&#65292;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#25351;&#25381;&#21514;&#36816;&#38567;&#36947;&#31649;&#29255;&#12290;
Lifting tunnel segments in the the the the Beijing underground diameter line construction site, the command staff.







&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#22320;&#19979;&#30452;&#24452;&#32447;&#24037;&#31243;&#26045;&#24037;&#29616;&#22330;&#65292;&#20004;&#21517;&#26045;&#24037;&#20154;&#21592;&#25830;&#25325;&#23433;&#35013;&#38567;&#36947;&#31649;&#29255;&#30340;&#26426;&#26800;&#12290;
Construction site in the Beijing Underground diameter line, two construction workers to clean the mechanical installation of tunnel segments.






&#24037;&#20154;&#29976;&#23452;&#19996;&#22312;&#38567;&#36947;&#31649;&#29255;&#19978;&#38075;&#23380;
Workers Gan Yidong drilling the tunnel segments

Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eddieInUK

ChinasThere was a time when iron ore producers suffered because of the economic slowdown in China. The decision by Boashan Iron & Steel Co, China's biggest listed steelmaker, to idle a plant may both be a sign of how bad things are in the key sector and a contrarian signal that a turnaround is near. Closing down higher cost steel production is after all what should happen when demand cools and prices decline, and there is also a need to work through an overhang of inventory built up in the first half of 2012 when steel makers maintained output even as economic growth eased. However, an argument can also be built on saying the Boashan move is an early indicator that things should start turning around within the next 12 months. Removing the higher cost production allows prices to stabilize as supply adjusts lower to reflect the change in demand. That next 12 months may be starting sooner than anyone thinks!

The plans to boost the struggling economy sparked a rally in iron ore prices. The Chinese government earlier this month approved plans to build over US$150 billion in infrastructure projects in an attempt to boost their struggling economy. The Chinese steel sector has prices for 63.5% iron ore fines to Qingdao hitting $117 a metric ton. September 7 it was at a multi year low but is now up 29% from there. 29 vessels were chartered to transport iron ore to China by mid September alone. This is the largest weekly volume since late March. After three months of consecutive drops in imports, these charters put an end to that. A record amount of iron ore has been imported to China lately, the highest since January 2011

Both Billiton Limited (NYSE: BHP) and Rio Tinto (NYSE: RIO) are set to announce a solid iron output for the September quarter. The quarter was good but analysts are interested to see how prices play out. The consumption of steel in China is said to be weak but it appears that the demand for iron ore is growing. It is interesting to note that this solid quarter comes in the midst of both companies, in recent months, having announced job cuts, closing coal mines, shelving expansions, selling assets and scaling back spending.

Despite a 34 percent rebound in iron ore prices from a low of $87 a metric ton in September, prices remain more than 20 percent below this year's high. This means that both companies are still going to have to be aware of managing costs. Rios iron ore production should maintain 2012 forecasted levels but its Pilbara mine in Western Australia is expected to drop almost 5% from Junes quarter production levels. Increased shipments from supply inventory may offset this. BHP's iron exports are expected to be flat quarter on quarter and possibly down slightly. So it looks like the focus on shipment is more telling than the focus on production. Because of deliveries output looks good, but the demand is still in question.

Vale (NYSE: VALE), the Brazilian iron giant has done a great job building a company and managing costs well around nickel and copper. But the company has a global dependence outside of Brazil because the steel market is just not there. Vale is very dependent upon China and this is where its success rises or falls. The fact that the infrastructure projects are taking off could mean success for the company. Vale has acquired its own ore carriers to better control costs and compete with mines operated by Rio Tinto, BHP in Australia which is much closer. Even though its success is tied close to China, it faces challenges its competitors dont have to face. It has had a series of setbacks which raises questions about its ability to increase sales. The price of iron ore, responsible for nearly three-quarters of the Rio de Janeiro-based company's sales recently sank to three-year lows and this is what caused problems before this first increase in October. Government influence has been most obvious in efforts to get Vale to build steel mills and invest in fertilizer production, while a new mining code threatens to triple royalties. Nevertheless, the company can prosper if Chinese infrastructure building demands iron ore. Vale's profit soared more than 17-fold to $22.9 billion in 2011 from $1.29 billion in 2001, bolstered by Chinese demand.

Will Cliff Natural Resources prosper from an increase in Chinese demand? At its low prices, it may be a safe economic hedge against the rest of the stock market. It has an ROE of 18% for 2012 which is excellent for a mining company. The company also has a stake in China with ore, but also coal.

Even though China appears to be picking up I demand, I think it is important to see shipments pick up on a regular basis and not on a one time hit. Deliveries are good, but will they remain at such a level that production will also pick up? This is the key factor in a long term sustained growth for companies like BHP, VALE, and RIO to remain productive and prosperous. Infrastructure Projects Help Iron Ore Companies


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Wow wow wow, AMAZING!!!!!!!

We are advancing so quickly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> Wow wow wow, AMAZING!!!!!!!
> 
> We are advancing so quickly!



Here we come again!

*Chinese manufacturing picks up in October*

Xinhuanet

English.news.cn 2012-11-01 10:42:21

BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's manufacturing activity saw an increase in October, official data showed Thursday.

The purchasing managers' index (PMI) rose to *50.2 percent in October from 49.8 percent in September*, just above the 50-percent figure that demarcates expansion from contraction, according to data released by the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP).

Swinging above the boom-bust line, the October index indicated that the economy's downward movement may be reversing, according to experts.

Readings for sub-indices have also indicated expansion. *The sub-index for new orders climbed 0.6 percentage points from September to 50.4 percent last month. The output sub-index for October stood at 52.1 percent, up 0.8 percentage points from the previous month.*

The PMI rebounded to 49.8 percent in September, ending four straight months of decline.

************* 

*Twin China PMI surveys show economy perking up
*

reuters

By Lucy Hornby
BEIJING | Thu Nov 1, 2012 3:28am EDT

(Reuters) - *China's economy is finally regaining some traction, official and private sector factory surveys showed on Thursday, although they pointed to a sluggish recovery with the latter recording its 12th straight month of slowing growth.
*
The surveys add to other signs of economic revival in October after domestic credit curbs and weak demand from overseas markets pushed down third-quarter growth to its lowest rate since the depths of the global financial crisis.

*The National Bureau of Statistics reported the official October Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to 50.2 from 49.8 in September, just below a 50.3 forecast by a Reuters poll last week.
*
It marked the first reading above 50 -- which divides a pick up in activity from a slowdown -- since July and backed the view that growth could be picking up in the world's second-largest economy.

"The continued rebounding of sub-indexes including new orders, export orders and quantity of purchases, indicates companies' de-stocking process has basically ended," Zhang Liqun, a researcher with the Development Research Centre of the State Council, wrote in a statement accompanying the index.

"We expect China's economic growth will end its decline and rebound slightly in the future."

The* HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index rose to 49.5 in October from 47.9 in September.* *The reading was the highest since February, and deviated more than usual from the October flash, or preliminary, reading of 49.1 released last week.*

"*October's final PMI rose to an eight-month high, implying that China's industrial activity continues to bottom out following a modest pick-up last month," wrote HSBC economist Hongbin Qu in a statement accompanying the survey.
*
"This is mainly driven by the increase of *new orders*, thanks to the filtering-through of the earlier easing measures, while exports outlook remains challenging."

The *new orders sub-index rose to 51.2 - its first time in expansionary territory since October of last year.*

FOURTH QUARTER PICK UP?

Recent data has shown signs that the economy stabilized in September and the factory surveys are one of the first indications it began perking up in October.

*"The return of the PMI above 50 suggests economic momentum has indeed picked up. It indicates the effect of policy easing may have been stronger than the consensus expected," Zhiwei Zhang of Nomura *said in a comment emailed to Reuters.

"*We believe macro data will continue to surprise on the upside in coming months, as the government continues to ease policy through the period of leadership transition."

Economic activity in the fourth quarter is widely expected to pick up after annual growth slowed to 7.4 percent in the third quarter. That would put it on track to beat the government target of full-year growth of 7.5 or above.
*
Manufacturers reported higher input costs - particularly for raw materials - but for the first time in a year were able to pass those on by raising prices, Markit Economics, which compiles the HSBC survey, wrote.

The private HSBC PMI captures views mainly of smaller, export-oriented firms in China's vast factory sector.

The employment sub-index rose to its highest level in eight months, but it remained below 50. China has so far avoided the massive job losses or urban unrest feared by the ruling Communist Party, which has seen a year of political infighting as factions ready for a once-in-a-decade leadership transfer in November.

*An output sub-index in the HSBC PMI also rose after a September dip, and average lead-times - a proxy for how busy factories are - lengthened.
*
"Survey respondents that experienced longer delivery times attributed deteriorated supplier performance to a rise in the number of orders placed to vendors," Markit wrote.

On the export front "weak demand from Europe and the U.S. was reported", it said.

After monetary loosening moves earlier in the year, c*redit supply in China has increased while inflation has stayed low*, allowing planners to relax and hold off on further measures. Some analysts expect additional moves after the 18th Party Congress in November, to present the new leadership with an economic boost.

*The central bank injected a record amount of cash this week via open market operations, signaling a commitment to keep money market conditions relatively loose. That should enable banks to lend more to support the economy.*

Planners have so far defied expectations of further cuts in interest rates or required bank reserves, after a round of moves this summer.

Some analysts have now scaled back on those expectations, with Ting Lu of Merrill Lynch saying on Thursday he still *expects one more reserve cut but no more interest rate cuts.*

The record injection this week is roughly equivalent to the additional liquidity provided by a bank reserve cut, but leaves the central bank with more flexibility to respond to future developments.

_(Additional reporting by Xiaoyi Shao and Gabriel Wildau in SHANGHAI; Editing by Nick Edwards and Alex Richardson)
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China's new-type rescue ship to be put into service 

The 14000kw&#65292;6513.13 ton, ocean rescue ship, with a total length of 116.95 meters and a width of 16.2 meters, built with stainless steel and an travel at a maximum speed of 22 knots. become the Chinese most advanced ship in terms of its size, power, equipment installed on the ship, and the functions it provides. The ship can hold as many as 100 people on board and can move steadily in typhoon and tidal wave weather conditions. 

Before this ship, the institute undertook the design work of another two marine rescue ships, the 6000kw and 8000kw rescue ship, which had been constructed and already put to use. The three ships become the major types in domestic rescue work and upgrade China's ability in providing aid in ocean areas. 








Photo taken on Oct. 31, 2012 shows the new-type rescue and salvage ship made by the Guangzhou Huangpu Shipbuilding Company, which subordinates to the China State Shipbuilding Corporation, in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province. China's this self-designed ship, named "Dong Hai Jiu 101", will be put into service for rescue missions at the eastern sea areas. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang) 







walk on the helipad on the new-type rescue and salvage ship 






A rescuer checks the equipment 






the operating table to provide medical treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

Tibet offers free insurance for residents, clergy
Tibet offers free insurance for residents, clergy -- Chinatibetnews.com
2012-Nov-2 Fri 

The government of Tibet Autonomous Region recently initiated a social security program to offer free life and accident insurance for all local residents and clergy, a government source said on Thursday.
Under the program, the government will earmark 44 million yuan (about 7 million U.S. dollars) each year to cover its urban and rural residents as well as registered monks and nuns, said Xiao Houguo, a social security official with the autonomous region's financial department.

The program, which has been in operation since Oct. 18, will give each beneficiary up to 50,000 yuan in case of casualties with an annual premium of 11.5 yuan, which will be paid by the government, according to Xiao.

The premium will also provide an additional health insurance of up to 10,000 yuan.

With the increasing mobility of Tibetan residents as a result of economic and social development, accidents and cases of disease are also on the rise, while clergy in the monasteries are particularly vulnerable to such risks, Xiao said.

The insurance will help Tibetan residents and clergy raise their capability in coping with accidents, according to the official.

"The move by the Tibetan government indicates that Tibetan people are enjoying a more optimized social security system that has so far covered pensions, health, unemployment, occupational injury and maternity," Xiao added.


Liability:yanghui 
Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Good stuff on technological advancements on sinodefence.
The poster Escobar does a great job.
Might want to repost some of his stuff in here (acknowledge the poster).

Btw China building 100 petaflop supercomputer by 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

&#20013;&#22269;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#22312;&#30333;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#25237;&#20837;&#27491;&#24335;&#36816;&#33829; - &#27431;&#27954;&#39318;&#34892;

&#20013;&#22269;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#27431;&#27954;&#25237;&#20837;&#27491;&#24335;&#36816;&#33829; 2012&#24180;11&#26376;01&#26085;09:45 
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 2012&#24180;11&#26376;01&#26085; 09:43:40| &#36131;&#20219;&#32534;&#36753;:&#20911;&#25991;&#38597;| &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;

Chinese electric locomotives put into operation the first time in Europe
2012 11 01, 2010 09:45
Source: Xinhua November 1, 2012 09:43:40 | Editor: Feng Wenya | Source: Xinhua

sohu.com




[/IMG]






10&#26376;31&#26085;&#65292;&#19968;&#36742;&#20013;&#22269;&#21046;&#36896;&#30340;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#20572;&#38752;&#22312;&#30333;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26126;&#26031;&#20811;&#37066;&#22806;&#30340;&#26085;&#20025;&#35834;&#22827;&#32500;&#22855;&#28779;&#36710;&#31449;&#12290;
&#24403;&#22825;&#65292;&#30333;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#38081;&#36335;&#37096;&#38376;&#20030;&#34892;&#20013;&#22269;&#26426;&#36710;&#36816;&#33829;&#21098;&#24425;&#20202;&#24335;&#12290;&#36825;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#22269;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#27431;&#27954;&#27491;&#24335;&#25237;&#20837;&#36816;&#33829;&#12290;&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21521;&#30333;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20986;&#21475;&#30340;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#21151;&#29575;&#36798;9600&#21315;&#29926;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#26102;&#36895;120&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#21508;&#39033;&#24615;&#33021;&#22343;&#36798;&#21040;&#19990;&#30028;&#20808;&#36827;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#36866;&#21512;&#29992;&#20110;&#32321;&#24537;&#24178;&#32447;&#30340;&#36816;&#36755;&#12290; &#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773;&#32831;&#38160;&#25996;&#25668;

October 31, a Chinese-made electric locomotive docked on the outskirts of Minsk, Belarus train station.The day, the railway authorities of Belarus held a the Chinese locomotive operators ribbon-cutting ceremony. This signifies that China's production of electric locomotives in Europe for the first time officially put into operation. It is reported that China's exports to Belarus electric locomotive power of 9600 kilowatts, the design speed of 120 kilometers per hour, the performance reached the world's advanced level, suitable for busy trunk transport. Xinhua News Agency reporters Geng Rui and Bin She

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

1 Nov, 2012, 08.10PM IST

*China's largest unmanned helicopter becomes operational*

BEIJING: China's largest unmanned helicopter has become operational after passing all required flight tests. 

The mid-sized remote controlled helicopter has passed all required flight tests and is fully operational in east Shandong province, state-run Xinhua quoted officials as saying. 

"*The helicopter, capable of flying as high as 3,000 meters at a top speed of 161 km per hour with a payload of 80 kg, can be controlled from a maximum distance of 150 km or programmed to fly automatically*," according to Cheng Shenzong, board chairman of *Weifang Tianxiang Aerospace Industry Co Ltd*, a company that helped develop the aircraft. 

The helicopter can be used to conduct geological surveys, as well as aid in emergency rescue operations, aerial photography and forest fire prevention, Cheng said. 

At least 15 such helicopters have been ordered for production, Cheng said. 

China's largest unmanned helicopter becomes operational - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

By Danilo Valladares 

GUATEMALA CITY - The most innovative or ambitious investments in Central America, from satellites to inter-oceanic canals, are coming from China - even though six of the seven countries in this sub-region do not have diplomatic ties with the Asian giant. 

But Central America is failing to convert China's major expansion in trade and industry here into increased exports to the Asian superpower. 

"China's interests have grown, and like any world power, what it has to sell is more than it wants to buy," Jesus Garza told IPS. The cooperative he belongs to forms part of the Association of

In eastern Honduras, the Chinese state-owned dam builder *Sinohydro is building the Patuca III hydropower plant at a cost of US$350 million*. Honduran President Porfirio Lobo met in September with executives of the China Development Bank to explore further investment in energy and communications. 

*China's presence is much more ambitious in Nicaragua, where President Daniel Ortega signed a memorandum of understanding in September with the recently created Hong Kong-based HK Nicaragua Canal Development Investment Co to finance and build a canal linking the Caribbean Sea and the Pacific Ocean - a dream long cherished by Managua. 

According to Nicaragua's estimates, the canal will cost $30 billion and take 10 years to build. HK Nicaragua, headed by Chinese telecom mogul Wang Jing who is chairman of the Xinwei Telecom Enterprise Group, is to build a waterway that will serve larger ships than the Panama Canal, as well as a "dry canal" railroad for freight. 

It will also construct a deep-water port at Monkey Point, on the Caribbean, and upgrade Corinto, the country's main Pacific Ocean port. 

Managua is also negotiating with the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) for the development and purchase of Nicasat-1, a $300 million third-generation satellite that will offer modern telecom, Internet and digital TV services to Nicaragua and other countries in the sub-region as of 2016. *

An agreement for that could be reached before the end of the year in Beijing between the Instituto Nicaraguense de Telecomunicaciones and the CGWIC, which has manufactured satellites for several countries in Latin America, Africa and Asia. 

In El Salvador, Costa Rica and Guatemala, China has invested in different industries, including solar energy, oil and telecoms, through companies such as Huawei, Suzhou Guoxin Group and the China National Petroleum Corporation. 

Garza said that despite the positive economic effects of this investment flow, it was necessary to monitor "what conditions it takes place in - whether labor rights and environmental standards are respected, because that is the area where negative impacts could be seen." 

In Honduras, the non-governmental Patuca Association denounced irregularities in the environmental permit granted to the Patuca III dam construction project by the Secretariat of Natural Resources and the Environment in 2011. 

Central America does not have competitive conditions to sell its products to China. The enormous difference in population size - 42 million people in this entire sub-region against 1.3 billion in China - is just the most obvious aspect. 

Most of what Central America produces is in agriculture. "But it is not cost-effective for China to buy beans or fruit here because of the distances and costs involved," given that volumes are relatively small, Garza said. 

Nor has Central America managed to establish a customs union, which would bring a single tariff and common trade, customs and sanitary regulations and laws, facilitating foreign trade and competitiveness, according to the Secretariat for Central American Economic Integration (SIECA). 

Although Central America's sales to China have increased, the trade balance is still heavily skewed in favor of China. Five of the sub-region's seven countries - Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras and Nicaragua - sold goods worth $196 million to China in 2004. The total went up to $220 million from January to May 2012, according to SIECA figures. 

Imports from China by those five countries amounted to nearly $1.44 billion in that same period. 

"In the area of trade, China cannot be denied," economist Paulo De Leon, with the Guatemala-based consultancy Central American Business Intelligence, told IPS. 

But the benefits to the region "are not as obvious as the benefits seen by Chile, which is the world's largest producer of copper, with China its biggest buyer." 

Because of the distance and cost of transport, it is not convenient for China to buy commodities from Central America because "the cost would be too high," De Leon said. In his view, the region should focus on the much closer US market. 

"We have to look more towards the United States," he said. "We have a big market one-and-a-half hours away by plane; we also have Mexico and Colombia, with which we have free-trade agreements." 

On the other hand, China can benefit the region with investment, because of Central America's "big needs for energy, for which Guatemala, for example, does not have the necessary capital," he said. 

Central America is also constrained because it has chosen diplomatic relations with Taiwan over mainland China. But in Costa Rica, the only country in Central America that has official ties with Beijing, things don't look much different. 

In agribusiness, "we're talking about coffee, sugar and one or two other agricultural products," Gilbert Ram&#3661;rez, a member of a farming cooperative, told IPS. In Costa Rica, the establishment of formal relations with China in 2007 "has not had a big impact on trade." 

Nor has the free-trade agreement signed by San Jose and Beijing in 2010. 

"We have talked to Chinese companies about selling coffee and sugar, and about microcredit or credit, to consolidate our business model through Costa Rica's export promotion agency. But even though some time has passed, we haven't reached an agreement on any specific project," Ram&#3661;rez said. 

The US market is still the most attractive because "it is closer, and it understands us better," he said, referring to cultural barriers between Central America and China. 

Central America continues to seek trade opportunities in China. Pedro Barnoya, a businessman with the China-Guatemala Chamber of Cooperation and Trade, told IPS that on October 19 a trade office opened in Shanghai, China's financial and commercial hub and the world's largest cargo port, "to look for buyers for our products." 

He also said "we are working with the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade and with private institutions, to create a permanent committee for negotiations with this region." 

In addition, a Guatemalan delegation was at the sixth China-Latin America and Caribbean Business Summit, held October 17-18 in Hangzhou, 180 kilometers from Shanghai in eastern China. 

Barnoya said "the most important thing is to make headway in Asia, because that is where the purchasing power is". 

Asia Times Online :: China's Central America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Foxconn to Build LCD TV Production Lines in Chongqing, China*

2012/10/31 

Taipei, Oct. 31, 2012 (CENS)--After becoming the largest shareholder of Sharp&#8217;s 10th-generation LCD panel plant, Foxconn Technology Group, the world&#8217;s largest contract electronic manufacturer, has decided to *set up a manufacturing base of high-end LCD TVs in Chongqing*, western China, to step up its foray into the field. 

Foxconn already signed a letter of intent with the Chongqing City Government for construction of the manufacturing base, which will *turn out 3 million units of various LCD TVs annually to generate revenue of over RMB12 billion* when fully operational in the future, with 50% of the output to be high-definition touchscreen models for the European market. 

The construction is the group&#8217;s second grand investment project in the place, following the preceding one launched in 2009 to establish a large factory of notebook PCs with annual capacity of 20 million units in cooperation with HP. Thanks to Foxconn&#8217;s investment, *Chongqing has become the world&#8217;s largest supply base of laptops so far, with annual output to exceed 120 million units in the short term*. 

In fact, under the chairman Terry Gou&#8217;s direction, Foxconn has actively expanded its deployments in the LCD TV manufacturing business over the past few years. 

The group&#8217;s flagship company, Hon Hai Precision Industry Co., Ltd., has already had a controlling stake in Taiwan&#8217;s Chimei Innolux Corp., one of top two display panel makers on the island. It sent shock waves through the industry this July by spending NT$24.6 billion to gain nearly a half of the shares of Sharp&#8217;s 10th-generation LCD panels plant, a move that helps to boost Hon Hai&#8217;s presence in the global market. The company&#8217;s first 60-inch LCD TV, launched in early October and promoted by Vizio in North America, has become one of the best-sellers in the market mainly due to its extremely low unit price of only US$999. 

Foxconn to Build LCD TV Production Lines in Chongqing, China | CENS.com - The Taiwan Economic News | Daily Prime News | HTML |Ta1-CaE-Dy2012/10/31-Id41927

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese investment fund takes stake in London Heathrow*

2.11.2012

China Investment Corporation has bought a ten per cent stake in the firm that owns London Heathrow airport.

The Chinese sovereign wealth fund bought the stake in Heathrow Airport Holdings, which also operated other UK airports including Stansted, Southampton, Glasgow and Aberdeen.

CIC was set up in 2007 to invest some of foreign exchange reserves from China.

Earlier this year CIC bought a 8.68 per cent stake in the firm behind UK utility group Thames Water.

*The latest airports deal will see the fund pay £450 million for a 10 per cent stake in Heathrow Airport Holdings*. 

Until last month, the firm was known as BAA.

Under the terms of the agreement it will buy a 5.7 per cent stake in FGP Topco from Spanish firm Ferrovial for £257.4 million.

FGP Topco is the holding company which owns Heathrow Airport Holdings.

CIC will get the remaining 4.3 per cent stake from other shareholders of FGP Topco Ltd at a cost of £192.6 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

1st Ld-Writethru: China develops new rocket engine

Updated: 2012-06-14 20:26:00 (Xinhua) 







BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- China announced Thursday that it has developed a new engine for its new generation of carrier rockets, making it the second in the world to harness such engine technologies. 

The 120-tonne liquid oxygen/kerosene high-pressure staged combustion cycle engine will provide an effective guarantee for the country's manned space and lunar probe missions, said the State Administration of Science,Technology and Industry for National Defence. 

The high-performance engine is non-toxic, pollution-free and reliable. 






It boasts 120 tonnes of thrust, making it much more powerful than the 75-tonne-thrust engines of launch vehicles for the already-launched Shenzhou spacecraft, but still far from the 670 tonnes of thrust the United States' F-1 engine boasts, and farther still from 740 tonnes of thrust of Russia's RD-170 engine. 




It is the first kind of high-pressure staged combustion cycle engine for which China has proprietary intellectual property rights, said the administration. 

It also makes China the second country in the world, after Russia, to grasp the core technologies for a liquid oxygen/kerosene high-pressure staged combustion cycle rocket engine. 

The research project for the engine was initiated in September 2000. 

It was coordinated and organized by the State Administration of Science,Technology and Industry for National Defence, and conducted by the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology of China Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation. 

Researchers made more than 70 technical breakthroughs in designing, manufacturing and testing, and obtained nearly 20 national defense scientific and technical achievements along with patent licenses. They also worked on nearly 50 kinds of new material. 

According to a government white paper issued at the end of last year, China will develop next-generation launch vehicles, including the Long March-5, Long March-6 and Long March-7, in the 2011-2015 period. 

The Long March-5 will use a non-toxic and pollution-free propellant, and will be capable of placing a 25-tonne payload into near-Earth orbit, or placing a 14-tonne payload into geostationary orbit. 






The announcement of the new rocket engine came just days before China will launch the Shenzhou-9 spacecraft, which will perform a manual space docking with the orbiting Tiangong-1 lab module. 

The Shenzhou-9 spacecraft will be launched by the Long March-2F carrier rocket. 

This year marks the 20th anniversary of the creation of China's manned space program. The launch of the Shenzhou-9 spacecraft marks the program's 10th launch and the country's fourth manned spaceflight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> 1st Ld-Writethru: China develops new rocket engine
> 
> Updated: 2012-06-14 20:26:00 (Xinhua)
> 
> This year marks the 20th anniversary of the creation of China's manned space program. The launch of the Shenzhou-9 spacecraft marks the program's 10th launch and the country's fourth manned spaceflight.



Great new pix. 

You can also find a lot of these in the sticky thread here:

*Forum > Country watch > Chinese Defense *> Chinese-space-capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

cirr said:


> 1 Nov, 2012, 08.10PM IST
> 
> *China's largest unmanned helicopter becomes operational*
> 
> BEIJING: China's largest unmanned helicopter has become operational after passing all required flight tests.
> 
> The mid-sized remote controlled helicopter has passed all required flight tests and is fully operational in east Shandong province, state-run Xinhua quoted officials as saying.
> 
> "*The helicopter, capable of flying as high as 3,000 meters at a top speed of 161 km per hour with a payload of 80 kg, can be controlled from a maximum distance of 150 km or programmed to fly automatically*," according to Cheng Shenzong, board chairman of *Weifang Tianxiang Aerospace Industry Co Ltd*, a company that helped develop the aircraft.
> 
> The helicopter can be used to conduct geological surveys, as well as aid in emergency rescue operations, aerial photography and forest fire prevention, Cheng said.
> 
> At least 15 such helicopters have been ordered for production, Cheng said.
> 
> China's largest unmanned helicopter becomes operational - The Economic Times



The maiden test flight was reported last year. The model V750 featured in the video is probably the same as the one reported in the news above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China's non-manufacturing sector growth rises 

Last Updated: Saturday, November 03, 2012, 13:23 

Beijing: The Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) of China's non-manufacturing sector was 55.5 percent in October, up 1.8 percentage points from September, an official survey showed Saturday.

The monthly figure, a key economic indicator, was released by the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP), reported Xinhua.

A PMI reading above 50 percent indicates expansion from the previous month, while readings below this mark indicate contraction.

China's non-manufacturing sector growth rises

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fanling Monk

*Tax revenue surges in past decade *


China's tax revenues have increased steadily for nearly a decade as the country's economy boomed, according to data released by the State Administration of Taxation (SAT) on Sunday. The followings are key facts and figures about China's tax revenue during the 2003-2011 period:

-- *China's tax revenue totaled more than 47 trillion yuan (US$7.46 trillion) between 2003 and 2011*, with an *annual* *growth rate of 21.6 percent*. The annual tax revenues in 2003 and 2011 stood at 2.09 trillion and 9.96 trillion yuan respectively.

-- *Commodity tax and service tax *remained as the main sources of China's tax income, although their proportions in the gross tax revenues declined to *59.08 percent in 2011, down from 67.55 percent in 2002*.

-- Meanwhile,* income tax revenue accounted for 24 percent to 26 percent *of the total revenue between 2009 and 2011, up from 21.97 percent in 2002.

-- During the past decade, tax revenue in* China's west increased nearly seven-fold* thanks to the central government's strategy of developing the area, while *tax revenue in the east grew over five-fold* and in *middle regions nearly six-fold*.

-- *Tax revenues in the western region accounted for 16.2 percent* of the country's total in 2011, a sharp increase from 14 percent 10 years ago, according to the SAT. 

Tax revenue surges in past decade - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Here is more on the unmanned chopper:







*&#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#36733;&#33655;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992;*
2012&#24180;11&#26376;02&#26085;19:58&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;
sohu.com
&#27982;&#21335;&#65292;2012&#24180;11&#26376;2&#26085; &#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#36733;&#33655;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992; &#36825;&#26159;&#22312;&#23665;&#19996;&#28493;&#22346;&#26576;&#29983;&#20135;&#36710;&#38388;&#20869;&#30340;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#25104;&#21697;&#65288;10&#26376;31&#26085;&#25668;&#65289;&#12290; &#36817;&#26085;&#65292;&#19968;&#26550;&#26377;&#25928;&#36733;&#33655;&#21487;&#36798;80&#21315;&#20811;&#30340;&#65334;750&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#23665;&#19996;&#30465;&#22269;&#22303;&#37096;&#38376;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#36804;&#20170;&#20026;&#27490;&#20013;&#22269;&#20225;&#19994;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#36825;&#19968;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24050;&#22312;&#23665;&#19996;&#28493;&#22346;&#23454;&#29616;&#25209;&#37327;&#29983;&#20135;&#12290; &#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#21525;&#31119;&#26126; &#25668;

*Maximum load unmanned helicopter delivered*
November 02, 2012 7:58 PM Source: Xinhua News Agency

Jinan, November 2, 2012 the maximum load unmanned helicopter delivered use unmanned helicopters within a production plant in Weifang, Shandong finished (Oct. 31 photo).Recently, a payload up to 80 kg V750 unmanned helicopter delivered the land department of Shandong Province, which is so far the Chinese production of the largest unmanned helicopter. Currently, this UAV achieve mass production in Shandong Weifang. Xinhua News Agency reporters Lv Fu and Ming She

Google Translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

shuttler said:


> Here is more on the unmanned chopper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#36733;&#33655;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992;*
> 2012&#24180;11&#26376;02&#26085;19:58&#26469;&#28304;:&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;
> sohu.com
> &#27982;&#21335;,2012&#24180;11&#26376;2&#26085; &#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#36733;&#33655;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992; &#36825;&#26159;&#22312;&#23665;&#19996;&#28493;&#22346;&#26576;&#29983;&#20135;&#36710;&#38388;&#20869;&#30340;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#25104;&#21697;(10&#26376;31&#26085;&#25668&#12290; &#36817;&#26085;,&#19968;&#26550;&#26377;&#25928;&#36733;&#33655;&#21487;&#36798;80&#21315;&#20811;&#30340;V750&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20132;&#20184;&#23665;&#19996;&#30465;&#22269;&#22303;&#37096;&#38376;,&#36825;&#26159;&#36804;&#20170;&#20026;&#27490;&#20013;&#22269;&#20225;&#19994;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#26080;&#20154;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;,&#36825;&#19968;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24050;&#22312;&#23665;&#19996;&#28493;&#22346;&#23454;&#29616;&#25209;&#37327;&#29983;&#20135;&#12290; &#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#21525;&#31119;&#26126; &#25668;
> 
> *Maximum load unmanned helicopter delivered*
> November 02, 2012 7:58 PM Source: Xinhua News Agency
> 
> Jinan, November 2, 2012 the maximum load unmanned helicopter delivered use unmanned helicopters within a production plant in Weifang, Shandong finished (Oct. 31 photo).Recently, a payload up to 80 kg V750 unmanned helicopter delivered the land department of Shandong Province, which is so far the Chinese production of the largest unmanned helicopter. Currently, this UAV achieve mass production in Shandong Weifang. Xinhua News Agency reporters Lv Fu and Ming She
> 
> Google Translation



Good development. Unmanned is the way forward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

> *China economy: Non-manufacturing sector growth picks up*
> 
> *China's services sector picked up pace in October, the latest indication that its economic growth may be rebounding.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Steady growth in non-manufacturing sectors such as construction is seen as key to China's growth_
> 
> *The non-manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) rose to 55.5 from 53.7 in September, the statistics bureau said over the weekend.*
> 
> Last week, China said its manufacturing activity had expanded for the first time in three months in October.
> 
> The figures come as China's growth pace has hit a three-year low and ahead of a once-in-a-decade leadership change.
> 
> *The services sector, which includes construction, accounts for nearly 43% of China's overall economy.*
> 
> A PMI figure above 50 indicates expansion, a figure below 50 indicates contraction.
> 
> *Stimulus impact*
> 
> China's economy expanded at an annual rate of 7.4% between July and September, its slowest pace in three years.
> 
> Its growth has been hurt by a slowdown in demand for its exports from key markets such as the US and eurozone.
> Continue reading the main story
> &#8220;
> Start Quote
> 
> Overall, we can say that recent government stimulus steps have started to gain some traction&#8221;
> Hua Zhongwei
> Huachuang Securities
> 
> As those regions continue to grapple with economic problems, China has been trying to encourage domestic demand by easing its monetary policy and boosting its infrastructure spending.
> 
> China's central bank has cut interest rates twice since June to reduce the burden on businesses and other borrowers.
> 
> It has also lowered the amount of money that banks need to keep in reserve three times in the past few months, in order to boost lending.
> 
> *Meanwhile, it has approved infrastructure projects worth more than $150bn (£94bn).
> 
> The moves seem to have had a positive impact as various other figures released over the past few weeks have indicated a growth in key sectors such as retail sales and industrial production.
> 
> "Overall, we can say that recent government stimulus steps have started to gain some traction," said Hua Zhongwei, senior economist at Huachuang Securities in Beijing.
> 
> "This is a positive sign which shows that increased investment is boosting demand for related services."*



BBC News - China economy: Non-manufacturing sector growth picks up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

*Large uranium mine found in north China* 

BEIJING, Nov. 4 (Xinhua) -- A large leaching sandstone-type uranium deposit has been discovered in China's northern regions, according to an announcement by the Ministry of Land and Resources on Sunday.

The mine, ranking as the country's largest leaching sandstone-type uranium depositidentified so far, was found in Daying areas in central Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, the ministry said.

The discovery, which makes the site one of the world's top uranium mines, has great significance for boosting domestic uranium supplies and ensuring energy sourcesfor developing nuclear power, the ministry said, without elaborating on the mine's size.

The site was discovered along with a "super-size" coal mine, the reserve of whichwas estimated at 51 billion tonnes, the ministry said.

The discovery underlines the country's efforts to promote combined exploration of coal and uranium in a bid to save investment, it said.

A 500-strong team consisting of technicians and constructors from nuclear power companies and related government departments has been deployed in the 10-month exploration after the site was tested for radioactivity during drilling.

In 2008, China discovered its first 10,000-ton level leaching sandstone-type uranium deposit in the Yili basin in the northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

Large uranium mine found in north China - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Our dependence on imports of energy (oil, natural gas, coal) and raw materials (iron ore, copper, uranium) is a MASSIVE national security threat.

In any conflict the US navy will close the straits of malacca and then we are in big big trouble.

This is why finding domestic reserves of all these resources is crucial.
Then we need to start production ASAP.

As long as we are dependent on foreign imports for resources (as well as foreign consumer markets for manufactured goods) our foreign policy options will be constrained.

We need to reduce our import dependence of these resources AND build a blue water navy to protect our sea lines of communications.

Sea lines of communication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

String of Pearls (China) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> Our dependence on imports of energy (oil, natural gas, coal) and raw materials (iron ore, copper, uranium) is a MASSIVE national security threat.
> 
> In any conflict the US navy will close the straits of malacca and then we are in big big trouble.
> 
> This is why finding domestic reserves of all these resources is crucial.
> Then we need to start production ASAP.
> 
> As long as we are dependent on foreign imports for resources (as well as foreign consumer markets for manufactured goods) our foreign policy options will be constrained.
> 
> We need to reduce our import dependence of these resources AND build a blue water navy to protect our sea lines of communications.
> 
> Sea lines of communication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> String of Pearls (China) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



China is too slow in building strategic reserves!

The japanese which doesnt have any rare earth deposit has already piled up rare-earth reserves which can last 40 years

The americans have built their own strategic oil reserves and have stopped tapping into their coastal oil and rare earth deposits for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

WS-10 Engine said:


> Our dependence on imports of energy (oil, natural gas, coal) and raw materials (iron ore, copper, uranium) is a MASSIVE national security threat.
> 
> In any conflict the US navy will close the straits of malacca and then we are in big big trouble.
> 
> This is why finding domestic reserves of all these resources is crucial.
> Then we need to start production ASAP.
> 
> As long as we are dependent on foreign imports for resources (as well as foreign consumer markets for manufactured goods) our foreign policy options will be constrained.
> 
> We need to reduce our import dependence of these resources AND build a blue water navy to protect our sea lines of communications.



Dont't worry too much. if you konw how much we export everyday, you will see that cuting our importing line is equal to cuting our exporting line, which is equal cuting their importing line. 

when they still want to contain their economic crises by printing more money, they dare not to do so. 

cuting Chinese importing line means WW3 and that, that why China now makes warship hard day and ninght, just ready for the day to come when their crises out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> Dont't worry too much. if you konw how much we export everyday, you will see that cuting our importing line is equal to cuting our exporting line, which is equal cuting their importing line.
> 
> when they still want to contain their economic crises by printing more money, they dare not to do so.
> 
> cuting Chinese importing line means WW3 and that, that why China now makes warship hard day and ninght, just ready for the day to come when their crises out of control.



that is essentially the start of a full fledged trade war which precedes a real war and we will lose a lot of jobs; so will they!


----------



## shuttler

*The opening of the 14th China International Industry Fair in Shanghai yesterday (to 10 Nov):
*

Official website

*Some photo shots in the Fair:
*




*Metalworking and CNC Machine Tools Area
*






*Environment Protection Technology and Equipment Area*






*Industrial Automation Area*






*Information and Communication Technology Area*


*and also some other areas in Scientific and Technology Innovation; Energy; New Auto Energy; Aerospace and Aviation Technology*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

yusheng said:


> Dont't worry too much. if you konw how much we export everyday, you will see that cuting our importing line is equal to cuting our exporting line, which is equal cuting their importing line.
> 
> when they still want to contain their economic crises by printing more money, they dare not to do so.
> 
> cuting Chinese importing line means WW3 and that, that why China now makes warship hard day and ninght, just ready for the day to come when their crises out of control.



Also China's rail network is expanding to the western area connecting with other neighbors such as Pakistan. Also not to worry about China developing into a blue water navy, it's coming. One of the problem we are facing are the Somalian pirates that's why we are protecting our ships from these kind of threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Also China's rail network is expanding to the western area connecting with other neighbors such as Pakistan. Also not to worry about China developing into a blue water navy, it's coming. One of the problem we are facing are the Somalian pirates that's why we are protecting our ships from these kind of threats.



Somalian pirates are pain in the a$$.

having procured all the weapons in the world, incapable indians are still clueless for the rescue of the sailors who are captured by the pirates for over 2 years!

if the case unfortunately happens to us, the sailors will be rescued by PLA in the most expedient way!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese monster 22,000t gantry crane under construction*

29 October 2012 

A Chinese drilling rig exporter has begun construction of a massive mobile gantry crane, which it claims will have the largest lifting capacity of any in the world at 22,000t. 

In an announcement last week, Honghua Group said the *'Honghai Crane' will be 11 times more powerful than the next best movable crane*.

Designed by Honghua and co-developed with Wuhan Bridge Heavy Industries Group, the crane could become a significant milestone in the evolution of offshore drilling platforms through reducing construction time and cost, the company said.

*With a total height of 150m and maximum lifting height of 65m, it will be able to lift 500 fully loaded high-speed train carriages or a building 20 floors high while moving.*

At the ground-breaking ceremony in Qidong City, Jiangsu Province, China, a representative for the *Egyptian Ministry of Petroleum*, Ayman Mohamed Abdel Monsef, said: "The Honghua Group has again demonstrated that it is a leader in the oil drilling industry. The Egyptian Ministry of Petroleum has cooperated with the Honghua Group on several occasions and will continue to do so."

Zhang Mi, chairman of Honghua Group, added: "With offshore engineering market growing tremendously around the world, innovative offshore drilling equipment will play a crucial role in harnessing and developing oceanic energy.

"In a technological and capital-intensive industry, the Honghai Crane will revolutionise offshore drilling, and will set a new benchmark for offshore engineering building models."

Chinese monster 22,000t gantry crane under construction - HOIST magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

some Chinese new fire extinguishers:

RPG, but not explosive inside:







long range (several dozens kilometers ) infrared guide missile, but not explosive inside:










mortar fire extinguisher:






rocket fire extinguisher, can even apply to city high building fire extinguishing:






fire extinguishing robot :






air jet, from Chinese PLA retired plane, water and foam sprayer:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

These water cannons are genius! Mount them onto our patrol ships. They're best to be used for flushing the japanese off the Diaoyu Islands territory!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Now that's an excellent suggestion. It can extinguish fire and Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

we can use this double cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

^^^ *&#21385;&#23475; awesome! &#39740;&#23376;&#27515;&#23450;&#21862;!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *The opening of the 14th China International Industry Fair in Shanghai yesterday (to 10 Nov):
> * Official Website



*some indiustrial machineries in display*:





*&#27827;&#21271;&#23637;&#22242;&#23637;&#20986;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#32423;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;SMJ5510&#31995;&#21015;&#38075;&#26426;&#36710;*
Hebei Pavilion exhibition national Products Rig-Truck SMJ5510 series 






*M-10iA&#22411;&#21495;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#27491;&#22312;&#24037;&#20316; &#21387;&#21147;&#20256;&#24863;&#22120;&#20840;&#26032;&#32622;&#20837; &#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#26356;&#26234;&#33021;
&#12288;&#12288;&#19978;&#28023;&#21457;&#37027;&#31185;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#65288;FANUC&#65289;&#23637;&#20986;&#30340;M-10iA&#22411;&#21495;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#34429;&#28982;&#22806;&#34920;&#30475;&#26469;&#27627;&#19981;&#36215;&#30524;&#65292;&#21364;&#20869;&#34255;&#29572;&#26426;&#12290;&#20844;&#21496;&#38144;&#21806;&#32463;&#29702;&#26417;&#27839;&#23665;&#20171;&#32461;&#36947;&#65292;&#23427;&#20869;&#32622;&#21387;&#21147;&#20256;&#24863;&#22120;&#65292;&#20351;&#24471;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#22312;&#20026;&#19981;&#35268;&#21017;&#38754;&#25171;&#30952;&#12289;&#25243;&#20809;&#26102;&#33021;&#22815;&#27169;&#20223;&#38646;&#20214;&#20223;&#24418;&#38754;&#65292;&#33258;&#21160;&#35843;&#25972;&#36816;&#20316;&#30340;&#21387;&#21147;&#21644;&#26102;&#38388;&#65292;&#26082;&#33410;&#30465;&#20154;&#21147;&#65292;&#20063;&#20351;&#24471;&#25171;&#30952;&#21644;&#25243;&#20809;&#30340;&#25928;&#26524;&#26356;&#20196;&#20154;&#28385;&#24847;&#12290;*
New pressure sensors placed in robot more intelligent
Fanuc Robotics Co., Ltd., Shanghai (FANUC) exhibited M-10iA Model robot looks unassuming, but concealed mystery. Company sales manager Zhu hillside, it is built-in pressure sensor, so that the robot for the irregular surface grinding, polishing, can mimic parts copying face and automatically adjusts the operation of the pressure and time, save manpower, but also makes the grinding and polishing the effect is more satisfactory.







*&#36828;&#31243;&#21307;&#30103;&#23454;&#29616;&#22312;&#23478;&#20063;&#33021;&#23547;&#21307;&#38382;&#35786;*
Remote medical consultation operating at home






*&#24050;&#22312;&#22269;&#22806;&#35768;&#22810;&#39184;&#39302;&#25237;&#20837;&#20351;&#29992;&#30340;&#27700;&#27833;&#20998;&#31163;&#26426;*
Water and oil separator have been put into use in the many restaurants abroad






*&#27494;&#37325;&#30340;&#8220;&#19977;&#39640;&#8221;&#26426;&#24202;*
Wuhan Heavy Industries - High performance Lathe







*&#19978;&#28023;&#30005;&#27668;&#12289;&#20445;&#23450;&#22825;&#23041;&#12289;&#29305;&#21464;&#30005;&#24037;&#31561;&#22810;&#23478;&#22269;&#20869;&#30693;&#21517;&#30005;&#21147;&#35774;&#22791;&#20379;&#24212;&#21830;&#30340;&#22810;&#39033;&#20135;&#21697;&#20142;&#30456;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#19982;&#30005;&#21147;&#30005;&#24037;&#23637;&#12290;&#22312;&#33410;&#33021;&#19982;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#27773;&#36710;&#23637;&#65292;&#19978;&#27773;&#38598;&#22242;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#33635;&#23041;E50&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;&#20030;&#34892;&#27491;&#24335;&#19978;&#24066;&#20202;&#24335;&#12290;&#36825;&#23558;&#26159;&#22269;&#20869;&#31532;&#19968;&#27454;&#24066;&#22330;&#21270;&#30340;A00&#32423;&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#36710;&#36895;&#20026;&#27599;&#23567;&#26102;130&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#37197;&#22791;&#30452;&#27969;&#24555;&#20805;&#21644;&#20132;&#27969;&#24930;&#20805;&#21151;&#33021;.*

Shanghai Electric, Baoding Tianwei Tebian electricians number of products of a number of well-known domestic power equipment supplier unveiled a new Energy and Electricity Exhibition. Formal listing ceremony held in the energy-saving and new energy auto show, SAIC Roewe E50 pure electric cars. This will be the first market-oriented A00 grade pure electric cars, the maximum speed of 130 kilometers per hour, with slow charge DC fast charge and exchange.






*&#27827;&#21271;&#23637;&#22242;&#23637;&#20986;&#30340;CRH3&#22411;&#39640;&#36895;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;*

The Hebei pavilions exhibited CRH3 high-speed EMU



google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

China&#8217;s third-largest hydropower station starts operation | China's Great Science and Technology
*China&#8217;s third-largest hydropower station starts operation*





2012-11-06 &#8212; China&#8217;s third-largest hydropower station became operational Monday with the world&#8217;s largest power generating unit officially starting work.

The No. 7 generator with a capacity of 800,000 kw, at the Xiangjiaba hydropower station, started working at 4:30 p.m. after a three-day test run, its operator China Three Gorges Corporation said.

The other of the first batch of generators to be put into use, the No. 8 unit, is still being tested.

The station, designed with eight 800,000-kw generators, has a total generating capacity only after the Three Gorges and Xiluodu hydropower stations.

Construction of the Xiangjiaba hydropower station, located in the Jinsha River, a major headstream of the Yangtze in the southwestern Yunnan and Sichuan provinces, started in late 2006. It started water storage on Oct. 10 this year.

The station is designed to generate 30.8 billion kwh a year after all its generators become fully operational. Apart from helping to meet demand in provinces of Sichuan and Yunnan, it will mainly supply power to the country&#8217;s east.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *The opening of the 14th China International Industry Fair in Shanghai yesterday (to 10 Nov):
> **
> 
> Official website*



*Some more Made-in-China machine displays:*






*&#19978;&#28023;&#20132;&#36890;&#22823;&#23398;&#30340;&#20154;&#33080;&#35782;&#21035;&#31995;&#32479;*
Face recognition system by Shanghai Jiaotong University





&#20250;&#33258;&#21160;&#25253;&#35686;&#30340;&#23545;&#35762;&#26426;
Intercom handsets capable of emitting automatic alarms






*&#31206;&#24029;&#30340;QMK009&#38191;&#40831;&#36718;&#30952;&#40831;&#26426;*
Qinchuan QMK009 serrated wheel grinding machine





*&#31206;&#24029;&#25658;&#20840;&#20307;&#25104;&#21592;&#20142;&#30456;&#20013;&#22269;&#24037;&#21338;&#20250;*
Qinchuan's full array of products debut at the Fair






*&#40784;&#20108;&#30340;TH6920A&#22411;&#33853;&#22320;&#38115;&#38231;&#21152;&#24037;&#20013;&#24515;
*
Qi Er's TH6920A floor boring and milling machining center






*&#33635;&#23041;E50&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;* Roewe E50 pure electric car 

*&#19978;&#27773;&#38598;&#22242;&#30340;&#23637;&#21697;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;**&#33635;&#23041;E50&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#19978;&#28023;&#29260;plug-in&#29123;&#26009;&#30005;&#27744;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#33635;&#23041;&#26032;750 Hybrid&#28151;&#21512;&#21160;&#21147;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#33635;&#23041;550&#25554;&#30005;&#24335;&#28151;&#21512;&#21160;&#21147;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#21531;&#36234;&#28151;&#21512;&#21160;&#21147;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#26391;&#36920;&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;&#12289;&#30003;&#27779;&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#22823;&#24052;&#19971;&#27454;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#36710;&#22411;&#21644;&#26368;&#26032;&#24320;&#21457;&#30340;&#21160;&#21147;&#30005;&#27744;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#30005;&#39537;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#30005;&#21147;&#30005;&#23376;&#31561;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#33258;&#20027;&#20851;&#38190;&#38646;&#37096;&#20214;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#65292;&#33635;&#23041;E50&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#36735;&#36710;&#24615;&#33021;&#25351;&#26631;&#36798;&#21040;&#22269;&#38469;&#20808;&#36827;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#36710;&#36895;&#20026;130&#20844;&#37324;/&#23567;&#26102;&#65292;&#21248;&#36895;&#27979;&#35797;&#24037;&#20917;&#19979;&#32493;&#33322;&#37324;&#31243;&#26368;&#39640;&#20026;180&#20844;&#37324;&#12290;&#35813;&#36710;&#22411;&#37197;&#22791;&#30452;&#27969;&#24555;&#20805;&#21644;&#20132;&#27969;&#24930;&#20805;&#21151;&#33021;&#65292;&#24555;&#20805;&#21487;30&#20998;&#38047;&#20805;&#33267;80%&#30005;&#37327;&#65292;&#24930;&#20805;&#21017;&#33021;&#22815;&#21033;&#29992;&#23478;&#29992;&#30005;&#28304;&#65292;6&#23567;&#26102;&#20805;&#28385;&#20840;&#37096;&#30005;&#37327;&#12290;*

SAIC's exhibits, including *Roewe E50 pure electric cars* Shanghai brand plug-in fuel cell cars, Rong Wei new 750 Hybrid hybrid power sedan, the Roewe 550 plug-inhybrid sedan, the LaCrosse hybrid cars, pure electric Lavida sedan, Sunwin pure electric bus seven new energy vehicles and the power of the latest development of battery systems, electric drive systems, power electronics, and new energy sources such as self-critical parts.* Roewe E50 pure electric cars performance reached the international advanced level, the maximum speed to 130 km / h, the uniform test conditions Mileage up to 180 km. The model is equipped with DC fast charge and exchanges slow charge, fast charge can be 30-minute charge to 80% capacity, to take advantage of the slow-charging household power, six hours full of all of the electricity.*

Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*Ainol Novo 10 Hero Tablets Take On Nexus 10, Stock Jelly Bean, Super Low Price*
Mike Stenger | November 7, 2012 






*Unpack - Part 1*:





*Unpack - Part 2*:






Yeah, yeah, yeah. Another relatively unknown Nexus 7 competitor looking to get in on the action and will likely fail. Or is that not the case here? China is a powerhouse of electronic manufacturers and one such company by the name of Ainol looks to offer a high powered, low priced dual-core and quad-core tablet that&#8217;s on par with the Nexus line.

In fact, they&#8217;ve already sold out of one of their tablets. Back in September, they released the Novo 7 Crystal which featured a decent dual-core processor, 1GB RAM, 8GB of storage, and the same resolution display as the iPad Mini, all for just $139.

Now, they&#8217;ve come out with the Novo Hero and Hero 2 which aren&#8217;t too shabby at all. The big difference between the two is that one has a dual-core processor while the other has a quad-core processor. Here&#8217;s the specs:

10.1 inch 1280 x 800 display
1.5 GHz Actions Semiconductor ATM7029 quad-core processor with ARM Mali 400 GPU in Hero 2
1.5 GHZ Cortex-A9 dual-core processor in Hero
1GB RAM
16GB internal storage with microSD card slot
2 megapixel rear-facing camera
VGA front-facing camera
HDMI, GPS, WiFi
8,000 mAh battery
Stock Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
The price for all that? The Novo Hero 10 with a dual-core processor will run you just $193.99 at Gadget Greats while the Hero 2 will run you $239.99 at the same site. For what you get, these prices are pretty impressive.

As with any electronic from a rather unknown Chinese manufacturer, one should always exercise caution and see reviews first before buying. Also, it goes without saying that getting updates after you buy is pretty unlikely.

The Hero is said to ship out November 10th while the Hero 2 will ship in early December &#8220;or when released&#8221;. Below are a couple videos of the Novo Hero 10 being unboxed as well as showing off benchmarks and how well it handles gaming


Read more at Novo 10 Hero Tablets Take On Nexus 10, Stock Jelly Bean, Super Low Price | Android News, Phones, Tablets, Apps, Reviews - Android Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to a complete transformation of the whole country in the next 5-10 years in so far as the modernization of the Chinese economy is concerned

The 12th and 13th 5-years-periods will bear witness to China's becoming the world's largest economy&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

cirr said:


> Looking forward to a complete transformation of the whole country in the next 5-10 years in so far as the modernization of the Chinese economy is concerned
> 
> The 12th and 13th 5-years-periods will bear witness to China's becoming the world's largest economy&#12290;


Past 60 years, we have built the comprehensive industry, we are as a follower, in the 40 years before 2050, most, we still be a follower(If you can't be a competent follower, how to be a leader), but what we do more is making it strong and competitive, economic structure upgrading is the theme in the later time, it is difficult and dangerous for china, in the time, maybe less job, more unemployment, people need more beside money, government will feel the pressure of people's need.
be patient, we should know the real gap between us with advanced countries, you can pride, but don't miss yourself. 
Although we have got huge achievement, but most are in macro level, the real gap exist in micro level, where we should narrow the gap between us with any advanced countries in the latter time.
The achievement of china let me happy and proud, the shortage of china let me calm down, and know that we have a long way to the more than 2000 years and imcomparable glories of china, at least the government is sedate, CCP is corrupt(So I don't like it), but not stupid(So I still support it)!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p and M72e tiny desktops revealed
*
Chris Davies, May 7th 2012

www.slashgear.com

Lenovo has outed a pair of diminutive desktops, the ThinkCentre M92p and M72e tiny, along with a new LCD display that has been specially tuned to deliver perfect VoIP and video conferencing results. The M92p and M72e tiny pack a choice of Intel 3rd Gen Core Ivy Bridge processors in a form-factor thats as small as 3-inches thick, with integrated graphics and WiFi






In fact, Lenovo is pushing the idea of the M92 tiny desktop being only as thick as a golf ball. Inside theres a choice of traditional or SSD storage, along with Lenovos fast-booting modifications which gets you to the Windows 7 desktop 30-percent faster than normal.






As for the new display, the Lenovo ThinkVision LT2323z is a 23-incher that uses an IPS panel for the best quality visuals. Its the communications talents built in that Lenovo is particularly pleased about, however, with a Full HD webcam  complete with physical cover for privacy  and dual digital microphones for noise cancelations. Theres also an unusual dual-screen mode, which Lenovo describes as offering the benefit of two monitors in one; the stand supports lift, tilt, swivel and pivot.

The new Lenovo ThinkCentre M72e and M92p tiny will go on sale in June, priced from $499 and $799 respectively. Meanwhile the ThinkVision LT2323z will arrive at the same time, with pricing yet to be confirmed.


*Unboxing Lenovo ThinkCentre M92 Tiny Desktop and Lenovo ThinkVision LT2323z*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*MTK6588&#26102;&#38388;&#25110;&#25512;&#21069; &#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#26126;&#24180;&#25512;8&#26680;MT6599 &#65311;

&#26102;&#38388;:2012-09-26

&#26469;&#28304;:&#26412;&#31449;&#21407;&#21019; mtk&#25163;&#26426;&#32593;
&#20316;&#32773;:&#19969;&#39321; 
*








&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#19968;&#23395;&#24230;&#21363;&#23558;&#25512;&#20986;&#22235;&#26680;MTK6588&#30340;&#28040;&#24687;&#26089;&#23601;&#20256;&#36941;&#19994;&#30028;&#65292;MTK MT6588&#25317;&#26377;4&#20010;1G&#20027;&#39057;&#30340;A7&#26550;&#26500;&#26680;&#24515;&#65292;28nm&#21046;&#31243;&#65292;&#25454;&#21488;&#28286;&#24037;&#21830;&#26102;&#25253;&#26368;&#26032;&#28040;&#24687;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#24052;&#20811;&#33713;&#36164;&#26412;&#35777;&#21048;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#22312;&#26152;&#22825;&#25351;&#20986;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;MTK6588&#25512;&#20986;&#26102;&#38388;&#21487;&#26395;&#30001;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#19968;&#23395;&#24230;&#25552;&#21069;&#33267;&#20170;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#24230;&#65281;&#32780;&#19988;&#30001;&#20110;MTK6588&#21333;&#29255;&#20215;&#26684;&#20165;18&#32654;&#20803;&#21040;20&#32654;&#20803;&#31454;&#20105;&#21147;&#21313;&#36275;&#65292;&#21315;&#20803;&#20197;&#19979;&#22235;&#26680;&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#23558;&#19981;&#20877;&#26159;&#8220;&#31070;&#35805;&#8221;

&#24052;&#20811;&#33713;&#36164;&#26412;&#35777;&#21048;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#36824;&#31216;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#38500;&#20102;&#20250;&#25552;&#21069;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#22235;&#26680;MTK MT6588&#19982;&#21516;&#26679;28&#32435;&#31859;&#21452;&#26680;MT6583&#20043;&#22806;&#65292;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#24230;&#36824;&#23558;&#25512;&#20986;8&#26680;&#24515;ARM&#26550;&#26500;&#12289;&#25903;&#25345; LTE&#21516;&#26679;&#25903;&#25345;TD-SCDMA&#19982;WCDMA&#32593;&#32476;&#30340;MT6599&#12290;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#30340;&#36827;&#24230;&#21152;&#24555;&#65292;&#19968;&#21453;&#36831;&#20837;3G&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#24577;&#21183;&#65292;&#30452;&#36861;&#20854;&#23427;&#33455;&#29255;&#21378;&#21830;&#12290; &#26412;&#25991;&#26469;&#33258;MTK&#25163;&#26426;&#32593;MTK 

&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#29305;&#21035;&#28857;&#20986;MT6588&#30340;&#29305;&#24615;&#21253;&#25324;&#19979;&#21015;7&#39033;&#65306;
&#19968;&#12289;&#21046;&#31243;&#20174;40&#32435;&#31859;&#36716;&#25442;&#33267;28&#32435;&#31859;&#21482;&#33457;&#20102;4&#23395;&#26102;&#38388;&#12289;&#27604;&#20197;&#24448;8&#33267;10&#23395;&#35201;&#30701;&#20102;&#35768;&#22810;&#65307;
&#20108;&#12289;&#20197;&#33021;&#37327;&#28040;&#32791;&#36739;&#23569;&#30340; A7&#21462;&#20195;A9&#65307;
&#19977;&#12289;&#32472;&#22270;&#25928;&#33021;&#21152;&#20493;&#65292;&#19988;&#34249;&#30001;Imagination SGX544&#25552;&#20379;3D&#21151;&#33021;&#65307;
&#22235;&#12289;&#37319;&#29992;SRAM&#20813;&#36153;&#39537;&#21160;IC&#20197;&#38477;&#20302;&#38754;&#26495;&#25104;&#26412;&#65307;
&#20116;&#12289;&#25903;&#25345;1,300&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;&#29031;&#30456;&#38236;&#22836;&#65292;&#39640;&#20110;800&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;&#65307;
&#20845;&#12289;&#20215;&#26684;&#20165;18&#33267;20&#32654; &#20803;&#65292;&#19982;&#39640;&#36890;S4&#33455;&#29255;30&#33267;40&#32654;&#20803;&#30456;&#27604;&#20855;&#31454;&#20105;&#21147;&#65307;
&#19971;&#12289;&#25552;&#26089;1&#23395;&#33267;&#20170;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#25512;&#20986;&#12290;

&#33267;&#20110;MT6588&#23545;&#25972;&#20307;&#24066;&#22330;&#19982;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#33719;&#21033;&#30340;&#24433;&#21709;&#20026;&#20309;&#65292;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#35748;&#20026;&#20027;&#35201;&#26377;5&#39033;&#65306;
&#19968;&#12289;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#20013;&#22269;4&#26680;&#24515;&#26234;&#33021;&#22411;&#25163;&#26426;&#20215;&#26684;&#30001;&#30446;&#21069;&#30340;320&#32654;&#20803;&#39532;&#19978;&#38477;&#21040;150&#32654;&#20803; &#20197;&#19979;&#65307;
&#20108;&#12289;&#26410;&#26469;&#23558;&#30475;&#21040;&#26356;&#22810;&#19982;&#21452;&#26680;&#24515;Krait 1.7Ghz MSM8960A&#19982;4&#26680;&#24515;MSM8974&#30456;&#21516;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#32780;&#38750;&#25509;&#19979;&#26469;&#25165;&#35201;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;8225Q&#12290;
&#19977;&#12289;&#39044;&#20272;MT6583/MT6588&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#21344;&#25972;&#20307;&#26234;&#33021;&#22411;&#25163;&#26426;&#33455; &#29255;&#20986;&#36135;&#27604;&#37325;&#23558;&#36798;50&#65285;&#65292;&#21363;&#20415;&#21518;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#25512;&#20986;MT6599&#21518;&#65292;&#20063;&#26377;50&#65285;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#22240;&#32780;&#35843;&#21319;&#20986;&#36135;&#39044;&#20272;&#20540;&#65307; 
&#22235;&#12289;MT6588&#23558;&#26377;&#21161;&#20110;&#25972;&#20307;ASP&#32500;&#25345;&#22312;10&#32654;&#20803;&#20197; &#19978;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#19988;&#23458;&#25143;&#33021;&#32479;&#19968;&#31995;&#32479;&#35774;&#35745;&#65307;
&#20116;&#12289;&#24110;&#21161;1,300&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;CMOS&#24863;&#27979;&#19982;&#21151;&#29575;&#25918;&#22823;&#22120;&#21378;&#21830;&#23558;&#37325;&#24515;&#25918;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#19982;&#20854;&#23427;&#26032;&#20852;&#24066;&#22330;&#12290;

&#30446;&#21069;&#22269;&#20869;&#25163;&#26426;&#21378;&#21830;&#32852;&#24819;&#24050;&#34987;&#20256;&#20986;&#24320;&#22987;&#20102;MT6588&#22235;&#26680;&#22788;&#29702;&#22120;Arkansas&#25163;&#26426;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;10-11&#26376;&#20221;&#21487;&#19982;&#22823;&#23478;&#35265;&#38754;&#65292;&#32780;&#21478;&#19968;&#20010;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#20869;&#22320;&#21512;&#20316;&#20249;&#20276;&#37329;&#31435;&#25163;&#26426;&#20063;&#20256;&#20986;&#21516;&#26679;&#24320;&#22987;MTK6588&#25163;&#26426;&#35268;&#21010;&#65292;&#30475;&#26469;MTK6588&#22235;&#26680;&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#30340;&#39118;&#22768;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#36817;&#20102;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#30456;&#20449;&#26126;&#24180;8&#26680;MTK6599&#30340;&#38754;&#19990;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#36824;&#20250;&#32473;&#25105;&#20204;&#22823;&#30340;&#24778;&#21916;&#12290;




*MediaTek Launching 8 Core MT6599 With LTE Early Next Year!*
SEP 26, 2012 


English link

MediaTek announced to pieces of great news today, the first is that they have moved the launch of the quad-core MT6588 CPU from early next-year to the 4th quarter of 2012 instead, which means low-cost Chinese quad-core phones are a matter of months away, in fact Lenovo are already testing theirs!

Even better than that though is news that MediaTek are planning to unleash its 8-core MT6599 CPU&#8217;s on the world as early as the first quarter of next year!

The 8-core MT6599 is not only going to bring some phenomenal performance increases to Chinese Android phones but also some great new never seen before features too, features which international customers are likely to be very excited about.

The MT6599 8-core CPU will be the first low-cost chip easily available to Chinese OEM&#8217;s wich offers support for LTE and TD-SCDMA / WCDMA which means that not only are we on the cusp of super powered 8 core phones but, super powered 8 core phones with LTE 4G support!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xuxu1457

China's PMI Increased in October
China's PMI Increased in October

National Bureau of Statistics of China&#12288;2012-11-02 10:33:21 
Department of Service Statistics of NBS

China Federation of Logistics and Purchases (CFLP)



In October, China's manufacturing purchasing managers index (PMI) was 50.2 percent, up by 0.4 percentage points month-on-month, back above the threshold. 



In view of the sizes of enterprises, the PMI of large-sized enterprises was 50.9 percent, increased 0.7 percentage points month-on-month, stayed above the threshold for two consecutive months, and was the main driving force for the overall recovery of the manufacturing economy in October. That of medium-sized enterprises was 49.3 percent, decreased 0.5 percentage points month-on-month, That of small-sized enterprises was 47.2 percent, increased 0.5 percentage points month-on-month.





In October, the five sub-indices composing PMI all increased. 



Production index was above the threshold, which was 52.1 percent, increased 0.8 percentage points month-on-month, indicating that manufacturing production kept expanding, and the growth rate kept increasing for two consecutive months. In view of different industries, textile and apparel industry, processing of timber and furniture manufacturing, processing and coking of petroleum, electrical machinery and equipment manufacturing, ferrous metal mining and processing increased, and in particular, the production of ferrous metal mining and processing rose again significantly this month after falling sharply for three consecutive months. The production indices of tobacco manufacturing, paper and printing industry, cultural, educational, sporting goods manufacturing, foods, liquor, beverages and fine tea manufacturing, fabricated metal products manufacturing, special equipment manufacturing, chemical fiber manufacturing, rubber and plastic manufacturing, positioned below the threshold, and the production outputs fell back. 



In October, the new orders index was 50.4 percent, up by 0.6 percentage points month-on-month, positioned above threshold for the first time since May 2012, showing that the manufacturing product orders from customers turned to increase from decrease, and market demand has improved. In view of different industries, the market demand of textile and apparel industry, processing and coking of petroleum, ferrous metal mining and processing, pharmaceutical manufacturing increased. The new orders indices of special equipment manufacturing, fabricated metal products manufacturing, tobacco manufacturing, paper and printing industry, cultural, educational, sporting goods manufacturing, foods, liquor, beverages and fine tea manufacturing, chemical fiber manufacturing, rubber and plastic manufacturing, positioned below the threshold, and the market demand decreased. The survey results showed that foreign new orders index which reflects the situation of foreign trade of manufacturing was 49.3 percent, increased 0.5 percentage points, month-on-month; the import index was 48.4 percent, increased 0.7 percentage points month-on-month. Although both the indices were still below the threshold, they showed a continuous trend of rebounding, indicating that the foreign trade situation of manufacturing has improved. 



Main raw materials inventory index was 47.3 percent, up by 0.3 percentage points month-on-month, still below the threshold, which indicated that the raw materials inventory continued to reduce, while that of decreasing amplitude narrowed. In view of different industries, the main raw materials inventory indices of pharmaceutical manufacturing, processing of timber and furniture manufacturing, textile and apparel industry, foods, liquor, beverages and fine tea manufacturing, gained increase; that of fabricated metal products manufacturing, textile industry, smelting and processing of non-ferrous metal ores, special equipment manufacturing, chemical fiber manufacturing, rubber and plastic manufacturing, non-metallic mineral products manufacturing, were below the threshold, the main raw materials inventory continued to decrease.



Employed person index was 49.2 percent, increased 0.3 percentage points month-on-month. In view of different industries, employed person indices of pharmaceutical manufacturing, tobacco manufacturing, agro-food processing industry were above the threshold, employment increased; employment of fabricated metal products manufacturing, textile industry, processing and coking of petroleum continued to decrease. 



Supplier delivery time index was 50.1 percent, 0.6 percentage points higher month-on-month, slightly higher than the threshold, which indicated that the manufacturing supplier delivery time has got shorter a little bit.



Main raw material purchase price index was 54.3 percent, up by 3.3 percentage points month-on-month. This index rose month by month since August 2012, and stayed above the threshold for two consecutive months, which indicated that the overall manufacturing main raw material purchase price continued to increase. In view of different industries, the month-on-month prices of chemical fiber manufacturing, rubber and plastic manufacturing, processing and coking of petroleum, tobacco manufacturing, ferrous metal mining and processing, manufacture of raw chemical materials and chemical products, increased with a significant move; that of automobile manufacturing, manufacturing of general equipment, continued to stay below the threshold, and main raw material purchase price declined sequentially.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

1?10????????6.3%
China's import and export value of 319.15 billion U.S. dollars in October

The General Administration of Customs released the import and export in the first 10 months of this year.According to customs statistics, from January to October, China's import and export value of $ 3.16157 trillion, an increase of 6.3% from the same period last year (the same below). Which exports $ 1.6709 trillion, an increase of 7.8%; 1.49067 trillion U.S. dollars of imports, up 4.6%; trade surplus of $ 180.23 billion.
Customs statistics show that in October, China's import and export value of 319.15 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 7.3%. Among this, exports 175.57 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 11.6%; imports 143.58 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 2.4%. Picked up by one percentage point year-on-year growth rate of China's foreign trade import and export value in October than in September, 1.7 percent rebound in exports, import growth was unchanged from September. The monthly trade surplus of $ 31.99 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Sat, Nov 10, 2012 at 01:46

*China Oct export growth 5-mth high, trade surplus swells*

_China's trade surplus ballooned to its biggest in 45 months in October as export growth darted to a five-month high above 11 percent, surpassing expectations and adding to other data that suggest a less urgent need for new economic stimulus measures._

China's trade surplus ballooned to its biggest in 45 months in October as export growth darted to a five-month high above 11 percent, surpassing expectations and adding to other data that suggest a less urgent need for new economic stimulus measures.

The figures provided further signs for the country's top policymakers meeting in Beijing to anoint new leaders for the coming decade that a long slide in economic growth may be over.

Still, the trade figures don't point to a swift recovery either.

Analysts said exports may have been amplified by a weak year-earlier month and one-off orders from customers for Christmas.

China Commerce Minister Chen Deming was also wary about reading too much into the figures, saying on Saturday that while exports suggested the world's No. 2 economy is stabilising, global demand would remain anaemic next year.

"I think the October export rebound is mainly due to the delivery of orders for Christmas season," said Wang Han, an analyst at Industrial Securities in Shanghai.

"I would stay cautious about the export outlook in the coming months as demand from the United States and European countries has not fully recovered."

China customs data showed exports climbed in October by 11.6 percent from a year earlier, the fastest pace since May and beating expectations for a 9 percent rise.

Imports were more lethargic, growing 2.4 percent, in line with September but below forecasts for a 3.1 percent rise.

Reflecting the mixed picture, the data showed exports growth to the United States picked up in October from September. Exports to the European Union fell from a year earlier for the fifth month running but the slide was the smallest since June.

Imports from Australia, China's biggest supplier of raw materials, fell 21.8 percent, the deepest fall since January 2009. The value of the imports was the lowest since February 2011.

Analysts said iron ore and coal purchases from Australia may have been dented by a week-long Chinese holiday in October, but the data underscored worries the trade outlook is uncertain at best.

"Looking into November and December and considering the volatility in US and European markets, as well as the recovery in domestic investment, we feel export growth will pull back," said Chen Hetian, an analyst at Rising Securities in Beijing.

Brisk export sales alongside flagging import shipments are both a political and economic problem for China.

Beijing wants domestic consumption to replace exports and investment as the key driver of growth. At the same time, China's major trade partners want it to import more to help right global economic imbalances.

Beijing has made good headway in cutting China's current account surplus to 2.6 percent of gross domestic product this year from 10.6 percent in 2007 and under a 4 percent bar deemed by Washington to be appropriate.

But the jump in October's trade surplus to $32 billion, the largest since January 2009 and well above forecasts for $26.9 billion, showed China still risks having exports driving too much of its growth.

SERIOUS OUTLOOK

Chen had flagged the trade figures on Friday, telling reporters on the sidelines of China's Communist Party congress that exports rose more than 11 percent and imports grew by 2.8 percent.

However, he also said it would be difficult for China to hit a 2012 target to grow total trade by 10 percent, a line he reiterated on Saturday.

"January through October export growth was over 6 percent, so it will be very difficult to meet our target, but we will still try," Chen said at a press briefing.

"The outlook for the next few months is relatively serious and the difficulties will extend into next year."

This year's weakening demand for China's exports was reflected in the just-concluded Canton Fair, China's largest biannual trade exhibition, where total transactions this autumn season dropped 9.3 percent from a year earlier.

Still, other Chinese economic data suggest the worst may be over, even if a sharp rebound is not at hand. Two factory purchasing managers' reports last week showed a contraction in new orders eased in October.

Figures on Friday, including industrial production and investment, suggested the economy was picking up after growth fell for seven straight quarters through the third quarter.

Despite efforts to rebalance the economy towards domestic consumption, exports generated 31 percent of gross domestic product in 2011, World Bank data shows, and supported an estimated 200 million jobs.

To steady the economy, Beijing has tried to help exporters and importers by speeding up payments of tax rebates, cutting red tape, and giving exporters more access to bank loans.

More broadly, it has also cut interest rates twice this year and lowered banks' reserve requirements twice. But as the economy pulls out of its downturn, economists expect Beijing to stand pat on policy for now.

China's exports surge, trade surplus widens - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Financial Times - China data heralds end of slowdown



> *Chinese industrial production, investment and retail sales all accelerated in October, confirming that the world&#8217;s second-largest economy has ended its nearly two-year slowdown.*
> 
> China is still on track for growth of under 8 per cent this year, which will likely be its weakest in more than a decade, but it now appears set for a relatively strong finish to 2012 thanks to an increase in government spending and looser monetary policy in recent months.
> 
> The positive numbers came at an opportune time for Beijing.
> 
> With the Communist party gathered for a congress that will unveil the country&#8217;s leaders for the next decade, officials can point to the rebound as evidence of their sound economic management.
> 
> Zhou Xiaochuan, central bank governor, made that case to reporters on Thursday, speaking a day before the data were released to the public but after he had already seen the numbers.
> 
> &#8220;October data are showing signs of improvement. The domestic economy is evolving in a good direction,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Industrial output growth rose to 9.6 per cent year on year in October from 9.2 per cent in September, while retail sales increased to 14.5 per cent year-on-year growth from 14.2 per cent.
> 
> Fixed-asset investment also picked up, as did newly started projects, an important predictor of future spending.





Where is that Gordon Chang now, he predicted that China's economy would definitely collapse in 2006, 2010, 2011 and now most recently by 2012?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#29076;&#30427;&#37325;&#24037;&#20132;&#20184;&#22303;&#32819;&#20854;&#33337;&#19996;&#31532;8&#33368;&#33487;&#20234;&#22763;&#27833;&#36718;*
2012-11-09 18:42&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;NTTV&#26032;&#38395;

Link and video

ntjoy.com











&#29076;&#30427;&#37325;&#24037;&#21448;&#19968;&#33368;15.6&#19975;&#21544;&#33487;&#20234;&#22763;&#27833;&#36718;&#25104;&#21151;&#21629;&#21517;

*&#20170;&#22825;&#19978;&#21320;&#65292;&#27743;&#33487;&#29076;&#30427;&#37325;&#24037;&#25104;&#21151;&#20132;&#20184;&#20102;&#22303;&#32819;&#20854;&#33337;&#19996;Geden Lines&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#31532;8&#33368;&#33487;&#20234;&#22763;&#27833;&#36718;&#12290;&#29076;&#30427;&#37325;&#24037;&#22362;&#25345;&#33258;&#20027;&#30740;&#21457;&#65292;&#21521;&#28023;&#24037;&#21644;&#39640;&#38468;&#21152;&#20540;&#33337;&#33334;&#24066;&#22330;&#36827;&#20891;&#65292;&#21462;&#24471;&#19981;&#20439;&#20339;&#32489;&#12290; 

&#36825;&#27425;&#20132;&#20184;&#8220;Royal&#8221;&#27833;&#36718;&#65292;15.6&#19975;&#21544;,&#20840;&#38271;274.5&#31859;&#65292;&#33337;&#23485;48&#31859;&#65292;&#22411;&#28145;23.7&#31859;&#12290;&#33337;&#22411;&#30340;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#24615;&#33021;&#28385;&#36275;&#20102;&#21253;&#25324;&#33337;&#33334;&#32467;&#26500;&#20849;&#21516;&#35268;&#33539;CSR&#22312;&#20869;&#30340;&#26368;&#26032;&#22269;&#38469;&#20844;&#32422;&#21644;&#35268;&#33539;&#12290;&#38754;&#23545;&#30456;&#23545;&#20302;&#36855;&#30340;&#22269;&#38469;&#33322;&#36816;&#19994;&#65292;&#29076;&#30427;&#37325;&#24037;&#20027;&#21160;&#20248;&#21270;&#21319;&#32423;&#65292;&#33719;&#24471;&#20102;&#22823;&#37327;&#35746;&#21333;&#12290;
*

*Rongsheng Heavy Industries delivered the Turkish shipowners eighth Suezmax crude oil tankers*
2012-11-09 18:42: NTTV News

his morning, Jiangsu Rongsheng Heavy Industries, the successful delivery of the Turkish shipowner Geden Lines 8 Suezmax crude oil tankers. Rongsheng Heavy Industries adhere to independent research, to enter the market to marine and high value-added ships, achieved impressive success.

The delivery of "Royal" tanker, 156,000 MT a total length of 274.5 meters, 48 meters Breadth molded depth of 23.7 m. Ship design and performance to meet the common norms including the structure of the ship CSR including international conventions and norms. The face of the downturn in the international shipping industry, RSHI active optimization and upgrading of a large number of orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anarchy 99

cirr said:


> Sat, Nov 10, 2012 at 01:46
> 
> *China Oct export growth 5-mth high, trade surplus swells*
> 
> _China's trade surplus ballooned to its biggest in 45 months in October as export growth darted to a five-month high above 11 percent, surpassing expectations and adding to other data that suggest a less urgent need for new economic stimulus measures._
> 
> China's trade surplus ballooned to its biggest in 45 months in October as export growth darted to a five-month high above 11 percent, surpassing expectations and adding to other data that suggest a less urgent need for new economic stimulus measures.
> 
> The figures provided further signs for the country's top policymakers meeting in Beijing to anoint new leaders for the coming decade that a long slide in economic growth may be over.
> 
> Still, the trade figures don't point to a swift recovery either.
> 
> Analysts said exports may have been amplified by a weak year-earlier month and one-off orders from customers for Christmas.
> 
> China Commerce Minister Chen Deming was also wary about reading too much into the figures, saying on Saturday that while exports suggested the world's No. 2 economy is stabilising, global demand would remain anaemic next year.
> 
> "I think the October export rebound is mainly due to the delivery of orders for Christmas season," said Wang Han, an analyst at Industrial Securities in Shanghai.
> 
> "I would stay cautious about the export outlook in the coming months as demand from the United States and European countries has not fully recovered."
> 
> China customs data showed exports climbed in October by 11.6 percent from a year earlier, the fastest pace since May and beating expectations for a 9 percent rise.
> 
> Imports were more lethargic, growing 2.4 percent, in line with September but below forecasts for a 3.1 percent rise.
> 
> Reflecting the mixed picture, the data showed exports growth to the United States picked up in October from September. Exports to the European Union fell from a year earlier for the fifth month running but the slide was the smallest since June.
> 
> Imports from Australia, China's biggest supplier of raw materials, fell 21.8 percent, the deepest fall since January 2009. The value of the imports was the lowest since February 2011.
> 
> Analysts said iron ore and coal purchases from Australia may have been dented by a week-long Chinese holiday in October, but the data underscored worries the trade outlook is uncertain at best.
> 
> "Looking into November and December and considering the volatility in US and European markets, as well as the recovery in domestic investment, we feel export growth will pull back," said Chen Hetian, an analyst at Rising Securities in Beijing.
> 
> Brisk export sales alongside flagging import shipments are both a political and economic problem for China.
> 
> Beijing wants domestic consumption to replace exports and investment as the key driver of growth. At the same time, China's major trade partners want it to import more to help right global economic imbalances.
> 
> Beijing has made good headway in cutting China's current account surplus to 2.6 percent of gross domestic product this year from 10.6 percent in 2007 and under a 4 percent bar deemed by Washington to be appropriate.
> 
> But the jump in October's trade surplus to $32 billion, the largest since January 2009 and well above forecasts for $26.9 billion, showed China still risks having exports driving too much of its growth.
> 
> SERIOUS OUTLOOK
> 
> Chen had flagged the trade figures on Friday, telling reporters on the sidelines of China's Communist Party congress that exports rose more than 11 percent and imports grew by 2.8 percent.
> 
> However, he also said it would be difficult for China to hit a 2012 target to grow total trade by 10 percent, a line he reiterated on Saturday.
> 
> "January through October export growth was over 6 percent, so it will be very difficult to meet our target, but we will still try," Chen said at a press briefing.
> 
> "The outlook for the next few months is relatively serious and the difficulties will extend into next year."
> 
> This year's weakening demand for China's exports was reflected in the just-concluded Canton Fair, China's largest biannual trade exhibition, where total transactions this autumn season dropped 9.3 percent from a year earlier.
> 
> Still, other Chinese economic data suggest the worst may be over, even if a sharp rebound is not at hand. Two factory purchasing managers' reports last week showed a contraction in new orders eased in October.
> 
> Figures on Friday, including industrial production and investment, suggested the economy was picking up after growth fell for seven straight quarters through the third quarter.
> 
> Despite efforts to rebalance the economy towards domestic consumption, exports generated 31 percent of gross domestic product in 2011, World Bank data shows, and supported an estimated 200 million jobs.
> 
> To steady the economy, Beijing has tried to help exporters and importers by speeding up payments of tax rebates, cutting red tape, and giving exporters more access to bank loans.
> 
> More broadly, it has also cut interest rates twice this year and lowered banks' reserve requirements twice. But as the economy pulls out of its downturn, economists expect Beijing to stand pat on policy for now.
> 
> China's exports surge, trade surplus widens - CNN.com



Having big trade surpluses does not mean that china is back to being run by net exports.
You can be a consumption based economy and still have large trade surpluses. 

Western analysts are utter ignorant fools. 
These clowns think being a consumption based economy means consumption has to contribute 100% to GDP growth and must run trade deficits 
No wonder western economies are bankrupt with such clueless analysts advising their politicians.

Btw china does not give a rats arse about what Washington thinks. If the US ever, I mean ever threatens china with economic or financial sanctions, the US will be the biggest loser because china will retaliate by denying access to the Chinese markets, reduce dollar-denominated debts and conduct trade in non-dollar currencies.

The US requires the world to demand for dollars due to their QE program's, otherwise US will have massive inflation if countries like china has no demand for dollars to conduct trade. 

The US is EXTREMELY reliant on the world for DOLLAR DEMAND and US DEBT DEMAND.
That is they want the world to absorb all the dollars they print to keep their inflation low (world gets all the inflation instead) and then use those dollars countries accumulated from trade to be recycled into US bonds to keep US interest rates low.

Chinese exports to the US is about 17% of total Chinese exports. That means china had 83% other customers from around the world. US is not as important to the global economy as many in American media wants you to believe. There used to be a theory made up by the west that without the US economy growing full speed the rest of the world cannot grow. Well that theory has proved to be a total fallacy since emerging markets have grown at their normal fast pace even while US and Europe are in stagnation.

Only area the US is important is the use of dollars to conduct international trade due to dollar monopoly. And their QE policies hurt the global economy by causing exchange risks. But countries around the world are taking steps to conduct trade in bilateral currencies. BRICS being one major group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Financial Times - China data heralds end of slowdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is that Gordon Chang now*, he predicted that China's economy would definitely collapse in 2006, 2010, 2011 and now most recently by 2012?



You can probably locate him in &#38738;&#23665; 




> _10 November 2012 Last updated at 14:42 _
> 
> *China to launch next manned spaceship in 2013*
> 
> *China plans to launch its next manned space mission in June next year, state media reports.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _China's first female astronaut returned from her mission in late June_
> 
> *A senior official in charge of the manned space programme said the three-person crew could be made up of a woman and two men.*
> 
> *China became only the third country to independently send a person into space in 2003, after the US and Russia.*
> 
> *The launch plan follows the flight of the Shenzhou 9 spacecraft, which returned to Earth in late June.*
> 
> The Shenzhou 9 took part in the country's first manual space docking mission, a major milestone in China's ambitious space programme.
> 
> It also carried China's first female astronaut, Liu Yang.
> 
> *According to Niu Hongguang, deputy commander-in-chief of the manned space programme, next year's mission could happen as early as June, but back-up launch windows have been identified for July or August.*
> 
> *China plans to develop a full orbiting space station by 2020 and has also raised the possibility of sending a man to the moon.*
> 
> *There has been discussion of China joining the International Space Station project, but this is considered unlikely given political tensions between Beijing and Washington.*



BBC News - China to launch next manned spaceship in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

China Focus: Online shopping bonanza breaks records - Xinhua | English.news.cn
China Focus: Online shopping bonanza breaks records in singles day




Employees of "Qi Gege" (literally "The Seventh Princess"), an online women's wear retailer, celebrate over increased transactions in the company's office during a sales promotion for the "November 11 Singles' Day" in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, early Nov. 11, 2012. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)

By Xinhua Writers Ji Shaoting and Zhang Yao

HANGZHOU, Nov. 11 (Xinhua) -- More than two billion yuan was spent in the first 70 minutes of a 24-hour shopping bonanza at China's largest business-to-customer online purchase website on Sunday.

More than 10 million people swarmed to Taobao.com, for its 24-hour 50-percent-off carnival because of "Single's Day." November 11 (11/11)represents four single people.

The sale has been initiated by the e-commerce company Alibaba Group with Taobao.com and Tmall.com, based in Hangzhou, capital of eastern Zhejiang Province.

As of 11:18 a.m. Sunday, trade volume reached 7.9 billion yuan (1.265 billion U.S. dollars), exceeding the 5.2 billion yuan in the 24 hours on Nov. 11 last year.

Volume reached 10 billion yuan as of 1:38 p.m., which was the target for the 24 hours. It was realized 10 hours in advance, according to the company's statistics.

The sales carnival is also testing the banking system and express delivery systems.

Wu Liying, a bank employee in Hangzhou worked overnight to avoid any collapse of the banking system.

"It's been too hustle and bustle," Wu told Xinhua. "The scale has exceeded the daily volume, which has brought great challenges to our system."

Payment channels at some banks appeared to falter, just as they did last year on the same day.

Although the Alipay.com, payment platform of Alibaba Group connecting the website to banks, has had a project team in place since August, the online system of China Construction Bank broke down for a while due.

Systems of the Bank of China and Industrial Bank were alerted as being too busy.

According to the China Construction Bank, transaction flow exceeded six times than usual during night hours. The system failed from 1:15 a.m. to 2:00 a.m. in branches in Sichuan Province and Beijing.

The event has also triggered a busy day for logistics industries.

"I can only slept two hours at night. Some online shops needed to start deliveries at 3 a.m.," said Wang Yunda, a courier of Shentong Express in Hangzhou.

Last year, 20 million packages were delivered with some customers having to wait three months for their goods.

Other e-commerce companies, including 360buy.com, suning.com and dangdang.com have joined in marketing on the same day to form a real tide sweeping the whole Internet purchase, said Lu Zhenwang, observer of e-commerce.

Consumer habits have been changing in the country and new online space emerged in the world's largest market with the largest population, Lu said.

The number of netizens reached 538 million in June while the popularity rate is only 39.3 percent in China, according to the latest statistics of China Internet Network Information Center (CNNIC).

"The rate is 70 percent in western countries, which indicates China's large potential for online purchasing," said Jing Linbo, researcher of Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

Although exports continued to improve in October it was only described as a "slight improvement" by Chen Deming, minister of commerce.

"China's economy cannot only count on exports, which is still hard to predict, while investment is influenced by policies and macroeconomic environment. Thus, domestic demand carries more expectation to stimulate China's economy," Jing said.

"Online purchases shows the potential of China," he said.

The report of 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC) raised a new goal to double people's income by 2020 from 2010. This requires the Party to not only stimulate domestic demand but also balance supply and demand, said Huang Hao, associate professor of Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

"The online purchase platform shows great consuming capacity, which offers a channel to balance supply and demand as some commodities were

transferred from traditional sellers," Huang said.

Some companies transferred their storage from downtown department stores to e-commerce depots right before Single's Day, which created a new way to decrease the storage of traditional retailers, he said.

"The large social collaboration triggered by e-commerce marketing pushes the limits of each one in the chain. More peaks will come to be both tests and chances," said Zhang Yong, president of Tmall.com.

Ma Yun, board chairman of Alibaba Group, which runs Taobao.com, said that e-commerce is complementary to advanced traditional retailer in the U.S..

"However, China's infrastructures and traditional retail industry is not perfect enough, which gives e-commerce a chance to become mainstream to stimulate domestic demand, while logistics and other supporting facilities can improve and match up," Ma told Xinhua.





A cartoon image of business-to-consumer (B2C) online retail website Tmall.com is placed at its headquaters in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 11, 2012. As the Chinese grassroots' self-proclaimed Singles' Day, which falls on November 11, gains popularity, the country's e-commerce websites have grasped the chance to make money. The burgeoning online retail website Tmall.com launched a 24-hour sales promotion beginning Nov. 11. By the end of 14:00 (0600 GMT) on Sunday, the transaction volume of Tmall.com and its consumer-to-consumer (C2C) counterpart Taobao.com has surpassed 10 billion RMB (about 1.6 billion U.S dollars), higher than the single day on-line sales volume record of the United States in 2011. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)





People select electrical equipment at an electric home appliance store in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Nov. 11, 2012. As the Chinese grassroots' self-proclaimed Singles' Day, which falls on November 11, gains popularity, the country's merchants have grasped the chance to make money. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Obambam said:


> You can probably locate him in &#38738;&#23665;



Yeah no doubt about that! 

My fellow Chinese members, you MUST read this prediction by Gordon Chang (the American with a half-Chinese face).

The Coming Collapse of China: 2012 Edition- By Gordon G. Chang | Foreign Policy



> *By Gordon Chang:
> 
> I admit it: My prediction that the Communist Party would fall by 2011 was wrong. Still, I'm only off by a year.*



So after being wrong in 2006, 2008, and 2011.... he now says that China will *definitely* collapse by the end of 2012.

Time is running out Gordon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Good stuff CD, especially the last sentence at the end "Not long ago, everything was going well for the mandarins in Beijing. Now, nothing is. So, yes, my prediction was wrong. Instead of 2011, the mighty Communist Party of China will fall in 2012. Bet on it."
He should be betting on himself winning the lottery than the collapse of China, that's more likely to come true lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

?????????????? ???????---?????????
&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#21488;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#19979;&#32447; &#20808;&#29992;&#20110;&#28023;&#22806;&#24037;&#31243;
*China's first full-face rock tunnel boring machines rolled off the assembly line, For the oversea project first*








&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#21488;&#26032;&#22411;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;(TBM)9&#26085;&#22312;&#27827;&#21271;&#31206;&#30343;&#23707;&#19979;&#32447;&#65292;&#23558;&#39318;&#20808;&#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#20013;&#22269;&#33883;&#27954;&#22365;&#38598;&#22242;&#24314;&#35774;&#30340;&#28023;&#22806;&#24037;&#31243;&#39033;&#30446;&#8212;&#8212;&#22467;&#22622;&#20420;&#27604;&#20122;GD-3&#27700;&#30005;&#31449;&#24037;&#31243;&#12290;&#26377;&#20851;&#19987;&#23478;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#36825;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#20013;&#22269;&#22312;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#39046;&#22495;&#65292;&#24050;&#32463;&#25171;&#30772;&#22269;&#22806;&#22404;&#26029;&#26684;&#23616;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#22312;&#35832;&#22914;&#31206;&#23725;&#38567;&#36947;&#12289;&#24341;&#40644;&#20837;&#26187;&#31561;&#20851;&#20046;&#22269;&#35745;&#27665;&#29983;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#27700;&#21033;&#24037;&#31243;&#12289;&#27700;&#30005;&#39033;&#30446;&#12289;&#22320;&#38081;&#12289;&#20844;&#36335;&#21644;&#38081;&#36335;&#24314;&#35774;&#20013;&#34987;&#24191;&#27867;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#20197;&#20854;&#23433;&#20840;&#12289;&#39640;&#25928;&#21644;&#19981;&#30772;&#22351;&#22320;&#34920;&#29983;&#24577;&#29615;&#22659;&#30340;&#26045;&#24037;&#20248;&#21183;&#65292;&#22312;&#22823;&#22411;&#39033;&#30446;&#38567;&#36947;&#26045;&#24037;&#20013;&#36215;&#21040;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;&#22467;&#22622;&#20420;&#27604;&#20122;GD-3&#27700;&#30005;&#31449;&#24037;&#31243;&#24635;&#25237;&#36164;30.67&#20159;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#38567;&#27934;&#30828;&#23721;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#24320;&#25366;&#27573;&#38271;10398.673m&#65292;&#26045;&#24037;&#27573;&#20027;&#35201;&#20301;&#20110;&#21069;&#23506;&#27494;&#21644;&#22826;&#21476;&#20195;&#30340;&#33457;&#23703;&#23721;&#12289;&#22841;&#29255;&#23721;&#21644;&#29255;&#40635;&#23721;&#23721;&#20307;&#20869;&#65292;&#23646;&#20110;&#22362;&#30828;&#23721;&#20307;&#12290;

&#27492;&#27425;&#19979;&#32447;&#30340;&#36825;&#21488;&#26032;&#22411;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#65292;&#30001;&#31206;&#30343;&#23707;&#22825;&#19994;&#36890;&#32852;&#37325;&#24037;&#32929;&#20221;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#19982;&#20854;&#25511;&#32929;&#30340;&#24847;&#22823;SELI&#20844;&#21496;&#32852;&#21512;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#29983;&#20135;&#65292;&#26159;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#35774;&#22791;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#25226;&#22303;&#30707;&#32467;&#26500;&#37324;&#22362;&#30828;&#30340;&#23721;&#30707;&#25171;&#30862;&#20174;&#32780;&#36827;&#34892;&#24555;&#36895;&#30340;&#25496;&#36827;&#12290;

&#20013;&#22269;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#24037;&#19994;&#21327;&#20250;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#26800;&#20998;&#20250;&#20250;&#38271;&#20446;&#29722;&#12289;&#31192;&#20070;&#38271;&#23435;&#25391;&#21326;&#22312;&#27492;&#21069;&#30340;&#30740;&#35752;&#20250;&#19978;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#26032;&#22411;&#20840;&#26029;&#38754;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#22320;&#36136;&#36866;&#24212;&#24615;&#24378;&#65292;&#24182;&#25317;&#26377;&#24320;&#25950;&#24335;TBM&#21644;&#21452;&#25252;&#30462;TBM&#30340;&#21452;&#37325;&#29305;&#28857;&#65292;&#20415;&#20110;&#38598;&#35013;&#31665;&#36816;&#36755;&#65292;&#23433;&#35013;&#12289;&#35843;&#35797;&#20415;&#25463;&#65292;&#20195;&#34920;&#25105;&#22269;&#24050;&#32463;&#36827;&#20837;&#22269;&#38469;&#23721;&#30707;&#25496;&#36827;&#26426;&#20808;&#36827;&#34892;&#21015;&#12290;

&#31206;&#30343;&#23707;&#22825;&#19994;&#36890;&#32852;&#37325;&#24037;&#32929;&#20221;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#22987;&#21019;&#20110;2000&#24180;&#65292;&#26159;&#38598;&#30740;&#21457;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#21046;&#36896;&#23433;&#35013;&#12289;&#38144;&#21806;&#26381;&#21153;&#20026;&#19968;&#20307;&#30340;&#37325;&#22823;&#35013;&#22791;&#21046;&#36896;&#39592;&#24178;&#20225;&#19994;&#12290;(&#29579;&#23453;&#24503; &#23609;&#27704;&#21513

Google translate:
China's first new full-face rock tunnel boring machine (TBM) 9 in Qinhuangdao, Hebei off the assembly line, and will first be applied to the China Gezhouba Group's overseas construction projects - Ethiopia GD-3 hydropower project. The experts said, which marks China in the field of full face rock tunnel boring machine has broken the pattern of foreign monopoly.

According to reports, the full-face rock tunnel boring machine, such as the Qinling Tunnel into the Yellow River in Shanxi and other large-scale water conservancy and hydropower projects, subway, highway and railway construction related to the national economy and people's livelihood is widely used, its safe, efficient and does not destroy the earth's surface ecological environment construction advantages and play an increasingly important role in the large-scale projects in the tunnel construction. Ethiopia GD-3 hydropower project total investment of 3.067 billion yuan, including hard rock tunnel boring machine excavation segment long 10398.673m construction segment are mainly located in the Precambrian and Archean granite folder schist and gneiss rock body belongs to the hard rock mass.

Off the assembly line this new full-face rock tunnel boring machine, by Heavy Industries Co., Ltd., Qinhuangdao Tianye Communications Holdings Italy SELI joint design, production, is the world's most advanced rock tunnel boring machine equipment to earth and rock structure where hard rock smashed fast boring.

The tunneling machinery branch president of the China Construction Machinery Industry Association, Yu Ju, Secretary-General Chen-Hwa Song Prior to the seminar, said the new full-face rock tunnel boring machines geological adaptable and has the characteristics of both open TBM Double Shield TBM facilitate container transport, installation, commissioning convenient, on behalf of China has entered the advanced ranks of international rock tunnel boring machine.

Qinhuangdao Tianye of QSO Heavy Industries Co., Ltd. was founded in 2000, combines research, development, design, manufacturing, installation, sales and service as one of the major equipment manufacturing enterprises. (ORE Yin Yongji)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Efforts made to revive China's cultural heritage

11-15-2012 08:22 BJT 



Play VideoDriven by the goal of reviving China's traditional culture, the government has been pouring resources into preservation efforts. Special funds have been set aside at all levels of government to finance protection, restoration, maintenance as well as promotion of China's cultural heritage.

Cultural heritage is like a people's signature written in time. Thanks to new technologies, the government has been able to gain an upper hand in the battle against time.

One recent example is the digitalization of the Longmen Grottoes in the central China&#8217;s city of Luoyang. The grottoes are one of the finest examples of Chinese Buddhist art. They contain over two thousand caves, 100,000 Buddhist statues and around 2,800 tablets. Using 3D technology, statues and carvings from the grottoes have been collected into a computer database that can be used to preserve and renovate the site.





_Longmen Grottoes in the central China's city of Luoyang _

The Yuzhen Temple is another example. To avoid being submerged by the Danjiangkou Reservoir, the temple&#8217;s gates, weighing thousands of tons, have slowly been raised at the break-neck speed of 75 centimeters per day.

But historic sites all over China are coming under stricter protection.

China joined the Convention Concerning the Protection of the World Heritage in 1985. And one of the first enlisted groups is Imperial Palace, which is lying behind me. And since then the number continues to grow. At present, the country has a total of 43 world heritage sites, out of which 30 are cultural heritages. As the great philosopher Confucius once said, you can always learn something new by reviewing the old. So it is definitely more than just saving these spectacular marks that we human beings put on this planet, but also to inspire new thoughts by reviving the traditional arts and culture.





_Longmen Grottoes in the central China's city of Luoyang _

Unlike the huge historic sites built by tiles and bricks, China&#8217;s intangible cultural heritage is seen mostly through people&#8217;s traditional ways of living and aesthetic tastes. And it can only be preserved by passing on the traditional routines of daily life.

In June 2011, the "Law of Intangible Cultural Heritage" was enacted. More than 10,000 provincial and national relics have been collected under the law.

"Since being put into effect, the law has generated a very good social influence. More and more people started to pay attention to traditional arts and culture. It's not just what we keep behind the window of the museum, but rather, everything in our daily lives, from dressing to eating, from living to transporting."

China's cultural heritage, both tangible and intangible, is being protected more closely than ever before. The hope is that these efforts will re-infuse China's history with modern vitality.





_Yuzhen Temple _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20140;&#19996;&#26041;110&#33521;&#23544;UHD&#32423;ADSDS&#26174;&#31034;&#23631;&#20142;&#30456;&#39640;&#20132;&#20250; (&#20840;&#29699;&#26368;&#22823;)*
2012-11-17 15:15:12&#12288;&#26469;&#28304;: &#21335;&#26041;&#32593; 

&#21335;&#26041;&#32593; 







&#36817;&#26085;&#65292;&#20840;&#29699;&#26368;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;ADSDS&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#26174;&#31034;&#23631;&#20142;&#30456;&#39640;&#20132;&#20250;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#26412;&#27425;&#39640;&#20132;&#20250;&#30340;&#19968;&#22823;&#20142;&#28857;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#22312;&#24179;&#26495;&#26174;&#31034;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#26368;&#26032;&#31361;&#30772;&#24615;&#36827;&#23637;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#30001;&#20140;&#19996;&#26041;&#31185;&#25216;&#38598;&#22242;&#33258;&#20027;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;&#36229;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#12289;&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#26174;&#31034;&#23631;&#20973;&#20511;&#20854;178&#24230;&#36229;&#23485;&#35270;&#35282;&#12289;4&#20493;&#20110;FHD&#30340;UHD&#65288;Ultra HD&#65289;&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#32423;&#21035;&#65288;&#20998;&#36776;&#29575;&#39640;&#36798;3840*2160&#65289;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#35270;&#39057;&#26174;&#31034;&#25928;&#26524;&#65292;&#32473;&#29616;&#22330;&#35266;&#20247;&#36523;&#20020;&#20854;&#22659;&#33324;&#30340;&#36924;&#30495;&#35270;&#35273;&#20139;&#21463;&#12290;

&#38500;&#20102;&#36229;&#23485;&#35270;&#35282;&#21644;&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#20998;&#36776;&#29575;&#65292;&#36825;&#27454;110&#33521;&#23544;ADSDS&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#26174;&#31034;&#23631;&#20142;&#24230;&#39640;&#36798;1000nits&#65292;&#20135;&#21697;&#22312;&#23460;&#22806;&#20844;&#20849;&#26174;&#31034;&#22330;&#25152;&#33021;&#22815;&#23454;&#29616;&#39640;&#21697;&#36136;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#32780;10bit&#33394;&#24425;&#25216;&#26415;&#21487;&#21576;&#29616;10.7&#20159;&#33394;&#65292;&#36828;&#39640;&#20110;&#20027;&#27969;&#26174;&#31034;&#33394;&#24425;&#25968;&#65292;&#20351;&#24471;&#33394;&#24425;&#26356;&#21152;&#20016;&#23500;&#33395;&#20029;&#65292;&#22312;&#26368;&#22823;&#31243;&#24230;&#19978;&#36824;&#21407;&#20102;&#30495;&#23454;&#33394;&#24425;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#35813;&#20135;&#21697;&#38598;&#20247;&#22810;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#38754;&#26495;&#30340;&#39640;&#31471;&#25216;&#26415;&#20110;&#19968;&#20307;:&#36229;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#38754;&#26495;&#25340;&#25509;&#26333;&#20809;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#36229;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#20808;&#36827;&#24037;&#33402;&#21046;&#31243;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#39640;&#24103;&#36895;&#38754;&#26495;&#35774;&#35745;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#36229;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#25340;&#25509;&#38236;&#20687;&#21516;&#27493;&#25195;&#25551;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;120Hz&#39640;&#39057;&#39537;&#21160;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#23616;&#22495;&#21160;&#24577;&#32972;&#20809;&#25216;&#26415;&#31561;&#20808;&#36827;&#25216;&#26415;&#12290;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#32454;&#33147;&#12289;&#30495;&#32654;&#30340;&#26174;&#31034;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20140;&#19996;&#26041;&#30456;&#20851;&#20154;&#22763;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#35813;&#27454;110&#33521;&#23544;ADSDS&#36229;&#39640;&#28165;&#26174;&#31034;&#23631;&#20250;&#22312;&#20140;&#19996;&#26041;8.5&#20195;&#32447;&#25237;&#20135;&#65292;&#21487;&#24191;&#27867;&#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#21150;&#20844;&#22330;&#25152;&#12289;&#22823;&#22411;&#25968;&#23383;&#26174;&#31034;&#29260;&#12289;&#39640;&#31471;&#24433;&#38498;&#31561;&#22788;&#12290;
&#32534;&#36753;&#65306;&#23433;&#21487;


http://www.elexcon.com/elexcon/ &#31532;&#21313;&#22235;&#23626;&#39640;&#20132;&#20250;&#30005;&#23376;&#23637;&#23448;&#32593;

*BOE 110-inch UHD level ADSDS screen debut high-tech fair (World's Largest) *
2012-11-17 15:15:12 Source: it.southcn.com


Recently, the world's largest size ADSDS ultra-high-definition screen debut high-tech fair has become a major highlight of the high-tech fair, is our latest breakthrough in the field of flat panel display. This independently developed by BOE Technology Group oversized, ultra-high-definition display With its ultra-wide viewing angle of 178 degrees, 4 times in FHD UHD (Ultra HD) ultra-high-definition levels (resolution up to 3840 * 2160), as well as the large size super HD video display to the audience immersive lifelike visual enjoyment.

In addition to the ultra-wide viewing angle and ultra-high-definition resolution, this 110 inches ADSDS ultra-high-definition display brightness up to 1000nits, products in outdoor public display spaces to achieve high-quality display, 10bit color technology can present 1.07 billion colors, far higher than the mainstream display the number of colors, makes colors more rich and colorful, to the maximum extent possible to restore the true color.
At the same time, the product set a number of large-size panels, high-end technologies in one: oversized panel stitching exposure technique, oversized advanced process technology, high frame rate panel design technology, super-size mosaic mirror synchronous scanning technology, 120Hz high frequency drive technology , local dynamic backlight technology and other advanced technology. Full realization of the a delicate really beautiful display.
BOE official said, will the subsection 110 inches ADSDS ultra-high-definition display in BOE 8.5 generation line put into operation, and can be widely used in office spaces, large digital display boards, high-end theaters and other places.
Edit: Anke

Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#25105;&#25104;&#21151;&#33258;&#30740;&#38459;&#27490;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#25216;&#26415; &#25171;&#30772;&#32654;&#22404;&#26029;*

2012-10-22 16:04 &#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#25253;

mil.huanqiu.com







&#19981;&#20037;&#21069;&#65292;&#38472;&#20808;&#29983;&#22312;Discovery&#39057;&#36947;&#19978;&#30475;&#21040;&#19968;&#20010;&#26032;&#22855;&#30340;&#29609;&#24847;&#65306;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#22312;&#19968;&#20123;&#26426;&#22330;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#23613;&#22836;&#38138;&#20102;&#25318;&#38459;&#24202;&#65292;&#23621;&#28982;&#33021;&#38459;&#27490;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#12290;&#22312;&#30005;&#35270;&#30011;&#38754;&#19978;&#65292;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#38138;&#23601;&#30340;&#26448;&#26009;&#25104;&#21151;&#38459;&#27490;&#20102;&#19968;&#26550;&#21363;&#23558;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#27874;&#38899;&#23458;&#26426;&#65292;&#20445;&#25252;&#20102;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#26356;&#20445;&#35777;&#20102;&#20056;&#23458;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30011;&#38754;&#20013;&#21576;&#29616;&#30340;&#36825;&#39033;&#25216;&#26415;&#21483;&#20570;&#29305;&#24615;&#26448;&#26009;&#25318;&#38459;&#31995;&#32479;&#65288;Engineered Material Arresting System&#65292;&#31616;&#31216;EMAS&#65289;&#65292;&#36825;&#39033;&#25216;&#26415;&#38271;&#26399;&#20197;&#26469;&#37117;&#34987;&#22269;&#22806;&#20844;&#21496;&#25152;&#22404;&#26029;&#12290;2012&#24180;7&#26376;12&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#31185;&#23398;&#25216;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#23436;&#20840;&#33258;&#20027;&#30693;&#35782;&#20135;&#26435;&#30340;EMAS&#27491;&#24335;&#36890;&#36807;&#20102;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#30340;&#21512;&#26684;&#23457;&#23450;&#24182;&#33719;&#24471;&#24037;&#31243;&#24212;&#29992;&#25209;&#20934;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#22312;&#28041;&#21450;&#39134;&#34892;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#37325;&#22823;&#31995;&#32479;&#30740;&#21457;&#26041;&#38754;&#21462;&#24471;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#36827;&#23637;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#31532;&#20108;&#20010;&#21462;&#24471;&#25919;&#24220;&#27665;&#33322;&#20027;&#31649;&#26426;&#26500;&#25209;&#20934;&#30340;EMAS&#12290;&#36825;&#19968;&#25104;&#26524;&#30340;&#21462;&#24471;&#65292;&#23558;&#22823;&#24133;&#38477;&#20302;&#26426;&#22330;&#23433;&#35013;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#25104;&#26412;&#65292;&#20174;&#32780;&#25512;&#21160;&#25105;&#22269;&#20247;&#22810;&#39640;&#21407;&#26426;&#22330;&#21644;&#29305;&#27530;&#22320;&#24418;&#26426;&#22330;&#26377;&#25928;&#25552;&#21319;&#23433;&#20840;&#20445;&#38556;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22914;&#20309;&#38459;&#27490;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#65311;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38543;&#30528;&#19990;&#30028;&#27665;&#33322;&#19994;&#36805;&#30340;&#36895;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#33322;&#29677;&#36215;&#38477;&#26550;&#27425;&#26126;&#26174;&#22686;&#22810;&#65292;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#27425;&#25968;&#21576;&#19978;&#21319;&#36235;&#21183;&#65292;&#22914;&#20309;&#36991;&#20813;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#21518;&#21457;&#29983;&#20005;&#37325;&#20107;&#25925;&#65292;&#24050;&#32463;&#25104;&#20026;&#27665;&#33322;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#37325;&#35201;&#35838;&#39064;&#12290;&#20026;&#20102;&#35299;&#20915;&#36825;&#19968;&#38590;&#39064;&#65292;&#26089;&#22312;20&#19990;&#32426;60&#24180;&#20195;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#23601;&#30528;&#25163;&#30740;&#21457;&#30456;&#20851;&#25216;&#26415;&#26469;&#25318;&#20572;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#30001;&#20110;&#31181;&#31181;&#21407;&#22240;&#26410;&#33021;&#24418;&#25104;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#21040;20&#19990;&#32426;80&#24180;&#20195;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#32852;&#37030;&#33322;&#31354;&#23616;&#65288;FAA&#65289;&#19982;&#32654;&#22269;&#19968;&#23478;&#20844;&#21496;&#24320;&#22987;&#20849;&#21516;&#30740;&#21457;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20107;&#23454;&#19978;&#65292;EMAS&#26159;&#30001;&#19968;&#31181;&#20855;&#26377;&#29305;&#23450;&#21147;&#23398;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#27873;&#27819;&#28151;&#20957;&#22303;&#65292;&#20197;&#25968;&#21313;&#21400;&#31859;&#30340;&#21402;&#24230;&#38138;&#35774;&#22312;&#36305;&#36947;&#24310;&#38271;&#32447;&#30340;&#22320;&#38754;&#19978;&#65292;&#24418;&#25104;&#19968;&#20010;&#25318;&#38459;&#24202;&#12290;&#20854;&#23485;&#24230;&#19982;&#36305;&#36947;&#19968;&#33268;&#65292;&#38271;&#24230;&#22312;&#25968;&#21313;&#31859;&#21040;100&#22810;&#31859;&#20043;&#38388;&#12290;&#39134;&#26426;&#19968;&#26086;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#21363;&#36827;&#20837;&#20854;&#20013;&#65292;&#27873;&#27819;&#28151;&#20957;&#22303;&#22312;&#26426;&#36718;&#30340;&#30910;&#21387;&#19979;&#30772;&#30862;&#65292;&#20197;&#27492;&#21560;&#25910;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#21160;&#33021;&#65292;&#22312;&#20445;&#35777;&#39134;&#26426;&#21644;&#26426;&#19978;&#20154;&#21592;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#21069;&#25552;&#19979;&#65292;&#35753;&#39134;&#26426;&#36880;&#28176;&#20943;&#36895;&#24182;&#26368;&#32456;&#20572;&#27490;&#22312;&#25318;&#38459;&#24202;&#20869;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;20&#19990;&#32426;90&#24180;&#20195;&#65292;FAA&#23457;&#23450;&#20102;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#35774;&#35745;&#26041;&#27861;&#12290;1996&#24180;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#32445;&#32422;&#32943;&#23612;&#36842;&#26426;&#22330;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#35797;&#39564;&#24615;&#38138;&#35774;&#65292;&#24182;&#25104;&#21151;&#25318;&#20572;&#20102;3&#26550;&#39134;&#26426;&#12290;&#38543;&#21518;&#65292;FAA&#23545;&#20854;&#39041;&#21457;&#20102;&#35768;&#21487;&#35777;&#65292;&#24182;&#22312;&#20840;&#32654;&#22269;&#26377;&#38656;&#35201;&#30340;&#27665;&#29992;&#26426;&#22330;&#20013;&#25512;&#24191;&#20351;&#29992;&#12290;&#25130;&#33267;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#24050;&#26377;35&#20010;&#27665;&#29992;&#26426;&#22330;&#38138;&#35774;&#20102;55&#22871;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#25104;&#21151;&#25318;&#20572;&#20102;8&#26550;&#39134;&#26426;&#12290;&#19982;&#27492;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#22312;&#20840;&#29699;&#33539;&#22260;&#20869;&#25512;&#24191;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#36817;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#22235;&#24029;&#20061;&#23528;&#40644;&#40857;&#26426;&#22330;&#21644;&#21488;&#28286;&#26494;&#23665;&#26426;&#22330;&#20063;&#20808;&#21518;&#23433;&#35013;&#20102;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33021;&#35299;&#20915;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#38590;&#39064;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22235;&#24029;&#20061;&#23528;&#40644;&#40857;&#26426;&#22330;&#21066;&#23665;&#32780;&#24314;&#65292;&#19977;&#38754;&#29615;&#23665;&#65292;&#30001;&#20110;&#21463;&#22797;&#26434;&#22320;&#24418;&#21644;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#30340;&#24433;&#21709;&#65292;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#22312;&#25191;&#34892;&#20061;&#23528;&#40644;&#40857;&#26426;&#22330;&#39134;&#34892;&#20219;&#21153;&#30340;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#24448;&#24448;&#24863;&#35273;&#36305;&#36947;&#20559;&#30701;&#65292;&#29305;&#21035;&#26159;&#22312;&#38632;&#38634;&#22825;&#27668;&#29366;&#20917;&#19979;&#65292;&#39134;&#26426;&#30528;&#38470;&#21644;&#20013;&#26029;&#36215;&#39134;&#19968;&#26086;&#20986;&#29616;&#21453;&#21943;&#12289;&#21049;&#36710;&#22833;&#25928;&#25110;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#21518;&#26524;&#19981;&#22570;&#35774;&#24819;&#12290;&#22240;&#27492;&#65292;&#22312;2006&#24180;&#65292;&#20061;&#23528;&#40644;&#40857;&#26426;&#22330;&#36827;&#34892;&#20108;&#26399;&#25193;&#24314;&#24037;&#31243;&#26102;&#65292;&#23601;&#22312;&#36305;&#36947;&#21335;&#21271;&#20004;&#31471;&#20998;&#21035;&#23433;&#35013;&#20102;&#20004;&#22871;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#25105;&#22269;&#65292;&#26377;&#30456;&#24403;&#25968;&#37327;&#30340;&#26426;&#22330;&#21066;&#23665;&#32780;&#24314;&#65292;&#20439;&#31216;&#8220;&#26700;&#38754;&#26426;&#22330;&#8221;&#12290;&#34429;&#28982;&#36825;&#20123;&#26426;&#22330;&#22343;&#25353;&#26631;&#20934;&#24314;&#31435;&#20102;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#65292;&#20294;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#22806;&#24448;&#24448;&#20026;&#38497;&#22350;&#25110;&#24748;&#23830;&#65292;&#39134;&#26426;&#19968;&#26086;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#65292;&#26426;&#27585;&#20154;&#20129;&#30340;&#24754;&#21095;&#24517;&#28982;&#19978;&#28436;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#19968;&#20123;&#20020;&#27743;&#12289;&#20020;&#28023;&#12289;&#20020;&#23621;&#27665;&#21306;&#30340;&#26426;&#22330;&#20063;&#23384;&#22312;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38543;&#30528;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#30340;&#24555;&#36895;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#33322;&#29677;&#25968;&#37327;&#21095;&#22686;&#65292;&#35201;&#32500;&#25345;&#36807;&#21435;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#23601;&#38656;&#35201;&#26356;&#26032;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#25163;&#27573;&#12290;&#22269;&#38469;&#27665;&#33322;&#32452;&#32455;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#22312;&#20840;&#29699;&#33539;&#22260;&#20869;&#20914;&#20559;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#20107;&#25925;&#27425;&#25968;&#25490;&#22312;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#22120;&#20107;&#25925;&#31867;&#22411;&#32479;&#35745;&#30340;&#39318;&#20301;&#12290;&#25105;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#36817;&#24180;&#26469;&#20914;&#20559;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#20107;&#20214;&#27425;&#25968;&#22312;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#22120;&#20005;&#37325;&#20107;&#25925;&#24449;&#20505;&#31867;&#22411;&#32479;&#35745;&#20013;&#20134;&#23621;&#39318;&#20301;&#12290;&#30001;&#27492;&#21487;&#35265;&#65292;&#22312;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#19981;&#22815;&#38271;&#30340;&#26426;&#22330;&#23433;&#35013;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#35299;&#20915;&#22909;&#39134;&#26426;&#20914;&#20559;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#33021;&#26126;&#26174;&#25552;&#21319;&#23433;&#20840;&#36816;&#34892;&#27700;&#24179;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#38590;&#39064;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#31185;&#23398;&#25216;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;EMAS&#33719;&#24471;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#30340;&#23457;&#23450;&#25209;&#20934;&#20043;&#21069;&#65292;&#22269;&#20869;&#27809;&#26377;&#31867;&#20284;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#26426;&#22330;&#22914;&#26524;&#35201;&#23433;&#35013;&#65292;&#38656;&#35201;&#38754;&#23545;&#19977;&#20010;&#38382;&#39064;&#65306;&#20135;&#21697;&#20215;&#26684;&#39640;&#12289;&#36816;&#36755;&#36317;&#31163;&#36828;&#21644;&#31995;&#32479;&#32500;&#25252;&#38590;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;2010&#24180;&#21488;&#28286;&#26494;&#23665;&#26426;&#22330;&#35745;&#21010;&#38138;&#35774;1&#22871;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#39044;&#31639;&#39640;&#36798;43000&#19975;&#26032;&#21488;&#24065;&#65292;&#19982;2006&#24180;&#22235;&#24029;&#20061;&#23528;&#40644;&#40857;&#26426;&#22330;&#38138;&#35774;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#26102;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#20215;&#26684;&#26377;&#36739;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#30340;&#22686;&#38271;&#12290;&#22914;&#27492;&#39640;&#26114;&#30340;&#36153;&#29992;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#25919;&#24220;&#32473;&#20104;&#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#34917;&#36148;&#65292;&#22269;&#20869;&#26368;&#38656;&#35201;&#23433;&#35013;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#20013;&#23567;&#26426;&#22330;&#20063;&#38590;&#20197;&#36127;&#25285;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#22269;&#38656;&#35201;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#65281;2010&#24180;&#65292;&#22312;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#21103;&#23616;&#38271;&#26446;&#20581;&#30340;&#25351;&#31034;&#19979;&#65292;&#33322;&#31185;&#38498;&#32452;&#32455;&#20102;&#30001;&#38498;&#20027;&#35201;&#39046;&#23548;&#25346;&#24069;&#12289;&#25968;&#21313;&#21517;&#31185;&#30740;&#39592;&#24178;&#21442;&#19982;&#30340;&#30740;&#21457;&#22242;&#38431;&#65292;&#32852;&#21512;&#22269;&#20869;&#30456;&#20851;&#21333;&#20301;&#65292;&#25237;&#20837;&#25968;&#21315;&#19975;&#20803;&#32463;&#36153;&#12290;&#32463;&#36807;2&#24180;&#22810;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#65292;&#25915;&#20811;&#20102;&#26448;&#26009;&#29983;&#20135;&#21644;&#31995;&#32479;&#35774;&#35745;&#26041;&#27861;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#38590;&#39064;&#12290;&#20026;&#20102;&#26377;&#25928;&#39564;&#35777;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#24615;&#33021;&#21644;&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#24615;&#65292;&#33322;&#31185;&#38498;&#35774;&#35745;&#24182;&#24314;&#36896;&#20102;&#19987;&#29992;&#30340;&#35797;&#39564;&#21488;&#26550;&#65292;&#23545;&#26426;&#36718;&#30910;&#21387;&#26448;&#26009;&#30340;&#36807;&#31243;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#25968;&#21313;&#27425;&#35797;&#39564;&#27979;&#35797;&#65292;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#22823;&#37327;&#23453;&#36149;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#24182;&#26368;&#32456;&#24314;&#31435;&#36215;&#19968;&#22871;&#23436;&#21892;&#30340;&#25318;&#38459;&#36807;&#31243;&#20223;&#30495;&#35745;&#31639;&#27169;&#22411;&#21644;&#35774;&#35745;&#26041;&#27861;&#12290;&#33322;&#31185;&#38498;&#36824;&#19987;&#38376;&#20174;&#22269;&#33322;&#36141;&#20080;&#20102;&#19968;&#26550;&#27874;&#38899;737&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#20174;2011&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#24230;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#21033;&#29992;&#22825;&#27941;&#26426;&#22330;&#31532;&#20108;&#36305;&#36947;&#20808;&#21518;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;6&#27425;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#30340;&#30495;&#26426;&#39564;&#35777;&#35797;&#39564;&#12290;&#35797;&#39564;&#32467;&#26524;&#34920;&#26126;&#65292;&#33322;&#31185;&#38498;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#20855;&#26377;&#26377;&#25928;&#30340;&#25318;&#38459;&#21151;&#25928;&#65292;&#24182;&#33021;&#20445;&#35777;&#39134;&#26426;&#21644;&#26426;&#19978;&#20154;&#21592;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#23637;&#26395;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#23545;&#20110;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#32780;&#35328;&#65292;EMAS&#39033;&#30446;&#26159;&#19968;&#39033;&#20840;&#26032;&#30340;&#12289;&#20855;&#26377;&#24320;&#21019;&#24615;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#20063;&#20165;&#26377;&#32654;&#22269;&#25484;&#25569;&#20102;&#36825;&#39033;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32463;&#39564;&#21487;&#20197;&#20511;&#37492;&#21644;&#21442;&#32771;&#12290;&#20570;&#22909;&#36825;&#20010;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#21521;&#22269;&#38469;&#27665;&#33322;&#30028;&#36755;&#20986;&#26631;&#20934;&#65292;&#25552;&#21319;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#30340;&#22269;&#38469;&#22320;&#20301;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#25552;&#21319;&#22797;&#26434;&#26426;&#22330;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#35029;&#24230;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#24314;&#35774;&#27665;&#33322;&#24378;&#22269;&#65292;&#37117;&#20855;&#26377;&#21313;&#20998;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#24847;&#20041;&#12290;&#8221;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#26446;&#20581;&#21103;&#23616;&#38271;&#26366;&#22810;&#27425;&#22312;&#19981;&#21516;&#22330;&#21512;&#24378;&#35843;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#30740;&#21457;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#24847;&#20041;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33322;&#31185;&#38498;&#65288;&#21271;&#20140;&#65289;&#31185;&#25216;&#21457;&#23637;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#26377;&#20851;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#21521;&#35760;&#32773;&#36879;&#38706;&#65292;&#22269;&#20135;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21457;&#22823;&#24133;&#38477;&#20302;&#20102;&#38138;&#35774;&#36153;&#29992;&#65292;&#20026;&#22312;&#25105;&#22269;&#20247;&#22810;&#39640;&#21407;&#26426;&#22330;&#12289;&#22797;&#26434;&#22320;&#24418;&#26426;&#22330;&#12289;&#20854;&#20182;&#22240;&#20026;&#29305;&#27530;&#21407;&#22240;&#38590;&#20197;&#24310;&#38271;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#30340;&#26426;&#22330;&#65292;&#25552;&#20379;&#20102;&#20215;&#20301;&#21512;&#29702;&#30340;&#24037;&#31243;&#35299;&#20915;&#26041;&#26696;&#12290;&#23427;&#20855;&#26377;&#38750;&#24120;&#24191;&#38420;&#30340;&#24066;&#22330;&#21069;&#26223;&#65292;&#33150;&#20914;&#26426;&#22330;&#24050;&#32463;&#30830;&#23450;&#23433;&#35013;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#32780;&#22269;&#20869;&#22806;&#22810;&#23478;&#26426;&#22330;&#20063;&#23545;&#35813;&#20135;&#21697;&#34920;&#29616;&#20986;&#27987;&#21402;&#30340;&#20852;&#36259;&#12290;&#8220;&#25105;&#20204;&#22312;&#22825;&#27941;&#31354;&#28207;&#32463;&#27982;&#21306;&#25317;&#26377;10000&#22810;&#24179;&#26041;&#31859;&#30340;&#29983;&#20135;&#21378;&#25151;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#28385;&#36275;&#25318;&#38459;&#26448;&#26009;&#29983;&#20135;&#12289;&#20859;&#25252;&#25152;&#38656;&#30340;&#29615;&#22659;&#35201;&#27714;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#20445;&#35777;&#26448;&#26009;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#31283;&#23450;&#65292;&#27599;&#26376;&#21487;&#29983;&#20135;1&#22871;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#25152;&#38656;&#30340;&#26448;&#26009;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20170;&#24180;&#65292;&#22269;&#38469;&#27665;&#33322;&#32452;&#32455;&#23558;&#22312;&#8220;&#22269;&#38469;&#26631;&#20934;&#19982;&#24314;&#35758;&#25514;&#26045;&#8221;&#20013;&#25552;&#20986;&#25552;&#39640;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#38271;&#24230;&#30340;&#26631;&#20934;&#65292;&#20197;&#20943;&#23569;&#22240;&#20026;&#20914;&#20986;&#36305;&#36947;&#36896;&#25104;&#30340;&#37325;&#22823;&#39134;&#34892;&#23433;&#20840;&#20107;&#25925;&#12290;&#20294;&#22240;&#20026;&#22320;&#29702;&#25110;&#32773;&#21035;&#30340;&#29615;&#22659;&#22240;&#32032;&#21046;&#32422;&#65292;&#24456;&#22810;&#26426;&#22330;&#38590;&#20197;&#28385;&#36275;&#26032;&#30340;&#36305;&#36947;&#31471;&#23433;&#20840;&#21306;&#38271;&#24230;&#35201;&#27714;&#65292;EMAS&#24050;&#20889;&#20837;ICAO&#12298;&#22269;&#38469;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#20844;&#32422;&#12299;&#38468;&#20214;14&#12298;&#26426;&#22330;&#12299;&#31532;&#19968;&#21367;&#12298;&#26426;&#22330;&#35774;&#35745;&#21644;&#36816;&#34892;&#12299;&#31532;3.5.5&#26465;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#22269;&#38469;&#36890;&#34892;&#30340;&#31561;&#25928;&#23433;&#20840;&#25514;&#26045;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#23613;&#31649;&#22269;&#20135;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#20215;&#26684;&#30456;&#27604;&#22269;&#22806;&#21516;&#31867;&#20135;&#21697;&#26377;&#36739;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#19979;&#38477;&#65292;&#20294;&#23545;&#20110;&#24456;&#22810;&#26426;&#22330;&#29305;&#21035;&#26159;&#20013;&#23567;&#22411;&#26426;&#22330;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#27492;&#36153;&#29992;&#20063;&#26159;&#19968;&#31508;&#24040;&#22823;&#30340;&#24320;&#25903;&#12290;&#37492;&#20110;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#38138;&#35774;&#30340;&#30446;&#30340;&#26159;&#25552;&#39640;&#26426;&#22330;&#36816;&#34892;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#24615;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#27491;&#30528;&#25163;&#21046;&#23450;&#30456;&#20851;&#34917;&#36148;&#25919;&#31574;&#65292;&#20197;&#25903;&#25345;EMAS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#25512;&#24191;&#36816;&#29992;&#12290;

&#36131;&#20219;&#32534;&#36753;&#65306;&#21016;&#26118;

*We successful self-development to prevent the aircraft overran the runway technology to break the US-monopoly
*
China's civil aviation 2012-10-22 16:04

Not long ago, Mr. Chen, on the Discovery Channel to see a novel thing: Americans shop at the end of the airport runway arresting bed, and actually be able to stop the aircraft overran the runway. On the TV screen, the end of the runway clad material to prevent the success of an upcoming runway Boeing to protect the aircraft, but also to ensure the safety of passengers.

The characteristics of this technology is called Material Arresting System (Engineered Material Arresting System, presented on the screen EMAS), this technology has long been monopolized by foreign companies. July 12, 2012, developed by the General Administration of Civil Aviation of China Institute of Science and Technology, with completely independent intellectual property rights EMAS formal certification by the Civil Aviation Administration of China and the approval of the project application, which is a major system of China's civil aviation flight safety R & D has made important progress, but also the world's second-to obtain the approval of the competent authority of Civil Aviation EMAS. This has been achieved, will significantly reduce the cost of the airport to install the system, and thus promote the many plateau Airport in China and the the special terrain Airport effective to enhance the security capabilities.

How to prevent the aircraft overran the runway?

With the rapid development of the world civil aviation industry fast flight movements increased significantly, the upward trend in the number of aircraft overran the runway, and how to avoid aircraft overran the runway after a serious accident, has become an important issue for the safety of civil aviation. In order to solve this problem as early as in the 1960s, the British started research and development of related technologies Elam parked aircraft runway, but for various reasons failed to form the product. By the 1980s, the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the U.S. company jointly developed the EMAS system.

In fact, EMAS is formed of a specific mechanical properties of the foam concrete is laid on the extension line of the runway in the ground to a thickness of several tens of centimeters, the formation of an arresting bed. Consistent width and runway length in tens of meters to over 100 m. Once the aircraft overran the runway into which foam of broken wheel RCC concrete, in order to absorb the kinetic energy of the aircraft, under the premise to guarantee the safety of the aircraft and crew, the aircraft gradually slow down and eventually stop arresting bed.

In the 1990s, FAA validation of the the EMAS system design methods. The first time in 1996 at New York's Kennedy Airport, the pilot laying, and successfully stopped three aircraft parked. Subsequently, FAA its issued licenses, and to promote the use of civilian airports in the United States need. As of now, there are 35 civil airports in the United States laid 55 sets EMAS system successfully pulled over eight aircraft. At the same time, the United States in the global promotion of EMAS system. In recent years, China's Sichuan Jiuzhaigou Huanglong Airport and Taiwan Songshan Airport has installed the system.

To solve the problem of runway

Sichuan Jiuzhaigou Huanglong Airport cut mountain built, surrounded by mountains, due to the complex terrain and high altitude, pilots often perform Jiuzhai Huanglong Airport mission feeling the runway is short, especially in the rain and snow weather conditions, aircraft landing and rejected takeoff once the anti-spray, brake failure or out of the runway, the consequences could be disastrous. Therefore, in 2006, Jiuzhai Huanglong Airport Phase II Expansion Project in the north and south ends of the runway were installed two sets of EMAS system.

In China, there are considerable number of airports cut the mountain and built, commonly known as the "Desktop airport. These airports are standard runway end safety area, but outside the security zone for scarp or cliff, once the aircraft out of the runway end safety area, machine crash tragedy must be staged. In addition, some Riverside, Linhai, temporary residential area of &#8203;&#8203;the airport is there such a problem.

With the rapid development of China's civil aviation, the sharp increase in the number of flights, to maintain the level of security, you need to update the security means. ICAO statistics show that the number of runway incidents the first row in the type of civil aircraft accidents statistics worldwide red wide. China's civil aviation in recent years red runway event also ranks first in the number of serious incidents of civil aircraft type statistics. Shows that the airport runway end safety area is not long enough install EMAS system to solve aircraft to overshoot the runway of the problem, can significantly improve the level of safe operation.

The technical problems

Institute of Science and Technology in China's civil aviation research and development EMAS be obtained prior to the examination and approval of the Civil Aviation Administration of China, the domestic similar products, our airports, if you want to install, you need to face three problems: the high price of the product, the transport distance and system maintenance difficult.

It is reported that in 2010, Taiwan Songshan Airport plans to lay 1 sets the system budget of up to NT $ 430 million, compared with the 2006 Sichuan Jiuzhaigou Huanglong Airport laying the system, the substantial increase in the price. Such a high cost, even if the government gives most of the subsidies, the most difficult burden on the to install EMAS system of small and medium airports.

China needs its own EMAS system! In 2010, under the instructions of the Deputy Secretary for the Civil Aviation Authority, Li Jian, Air EPRI organized by the School of the principal leaders in command, dozens of research backbone to participate in research and development team, the United Nations related units invested tens of millions of dollars of funding. After 2 years, the capture of material production and the technical problems of the system design methodology. In order to effectively validate product performance and system security, Air ASTRI design and construction of a dedicated test bench, wheel roller compacted material process dozens of pilot testing, made a lot of valuable data, and ultimately establish a comprehensive process of arresting simulation model and design methods. Air EPRI also specifically purchased from Air China Boeing 737, starting from the fourth quarter of 2011, the Tianjin Airport second runway has launched a large-scale real machine verification test. The test results show that the the Air EPRI research and development of EMAS system has an effective blocking effect, and to ensure the safety of aircraft and personnel.

Developments and Prospects

"For the General Administration of Civil Aviation of China, EMAS project is a new, groundbreaking project, also only master the technology in the United States, we do not have any experience can learn and reference. Well this project, the General Administration of Civil Aviation of China output standards to the international aviation community, to enhance the international status of the Chinese civil aviation, and to enhance the margin of safety of the complex airport for the construction of civil aviation power, has a very important significance. "the CAA Li Jian, deputy director of China has repeatedly emphasized on different occasions the significance of the civil aviation research and development of the EMAS system.

The person in charge of the Air Research Institute (Beijing) Technology Development Co., Ltd. told reporters domestic EMAS system successfully developed significantly reduce the laying costs, complex terrain Airport in many plateau Airport in China, due to special reasons difficult to extend the runway end safety area airport, reasonably priced and engineering solutions. It has a very broad market prospects the The Tengchong airport have been identified to install EMAS system, while the number of domestic and international airports also expressed a keen interest in the product. "We are in the Tianjin Airport Economic Zone has more than 10,000 square meters of production plants, blocking material to meet the production, conservation of environmental requirements, can guarantee the stability of the material properties a month to produce a set of materials required by the EMAS system."

This year, the International Civil Aviation Organization "International Standards and Recommended Practices to improve the standard of the length of the runway end safety area to reduce overran the runway caused significant flight safety accident. However, because of geographic or other environmental factors, many airports is difficult to meet the new runway end safety area length requirements, EMAS has written to the ICAO "International Convention on Civil Aviation Annex 14" Airport "Volume I" airport design and run the first 3.5 .5 become the international equivalent security measures.

It is understood that, although the domestic EMAS system price compared to similar foreign products have decreased substantially, but for many airports, especially small and medium-sized airport, this fee is a huge expense. The purpose of laying view of the EMAS system is to improve the safety of the operation of the airport, the Civil Aviation Administration of China is working on the development of policies related to subsidies, in order to support the promotion of the use of the EMAS system.

Editor: Liu Kun

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*China: COSCO Delivers Wind Turbine Installation Vessel*
Posted on Nov 12th, 2012

China: COSCO Delivers Wind Turbine Installation Vessel >> Offshore Wind







The Board of Directors of COSCO Corporation (Singapore) Limited announces that COSCO (Nantong) Shipyard Co., Ltd, a subsidiary of the Company&#8217;s 51% owned COSCO Shipyard Group Co., Ltd, has delivered one windmill turbine installation vessel (WTIV) &#8220;SEA INSTALLER&#8221; to its European buyer ( see below)

The delivery documents were signed by and between COSCO Nantong and the buyer recently.

The &#8220;SEA INSTALLER&#8221; is designed to transport, lift and install wind turbines and their foundations. It measures 132.34 meters in LOA (length of all), 39 meters in breadth and 9 meters in depth.

**************************************
*Previously:*

*China: COSCO Names Wind Turbine Installation Vessel for A2SEA*
Posted on Aug 27th, 2012

http://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/64050







*On July 24th, 2012*, the third generation wind turbine installation jack up, N370, was named SEA INSTALLER at COSCO (Qidong) Offshore base. This vessel is being designed and built for the Danish owner A2SEA as part of the Dong Energy Power A/S.
It is the world&#8217;s most advanced wind turbine installation vessel, which, along with a high of degree of automation, also provides an additional and fully integrated-ability in transportation, lifting and installation of a wide range of large scale generator components.
COSCO Shipyard Group has the independent intellectual property rights of this series of marine offshore vessels, in both basic and detailed design. The successful building of SEA INSTALLER truly marks the establishment of a full capability in the design & construction of advanced third generation wind turbine offshore installation jack up units in China.
As demanded in the specification, the design and build fulfils all the strict specifications of both DNV Class and the Danish Maritime Authority rules. In the design, a number of advanced marine technologies were adopted, including a DP-2 dynamic positioning system and an all-electric propulsion system, so the vessel has excellent mobility between the pier and wind farm, and accurate dynamic positioning ability in the floating condition.
It is equipped with four cylindrical hydraulic leg lifting systems and an 800 tonne heavy hydraulic crane. This greatly increases the main deck loading area making it suitable for 5MW to 7MW windmill installations. The hydraulic leg lifting system can load 10 sets of windmill components each time, which fulfils the DNV CLEAN requirements for environmental protection. This vessel is very suitable for future European offshore wind power projects and has very broad market prospects.
Following the successful delivery of two second generation wind turbine installation jack ups, the third generation wind turbine installation jack up SEA INSTALLER series is now being designed and constructed by COSCO Shipyard. The yard has also started construction of the second vessel in this series. The COSCO Shipyard constantly works to enrich its experience in this field.
At the naming ceremony, the Godmother Mrs. Jonna R. Lausen named this vessel SEA INSTALLER. Mr. Jens F. Hansen, the CEO of A2SEA, highly praised the high quality construction standards and capabilities of COSCO Nantong Shipyard and expressed his desire to further strengthen cooperation in developing more and higher level Green and low carbon offshore products together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

> *Asian economies turn to yuan*
> _Updated: 2012-10-24 00:57_
> 
> *A "renminbi bloc" has been formed in East Asia, as nations in the region abandon the US dollar and peg their currency to the Chinese yuan  a major signal of China's successful bid to internationalize its currency, a research report has said.*
> 
> The Peterson Institute for International Economics, or PIIE, said in its latest research that China has moved closer to its long-term goal for the renminbi to become a global reserve currency.
> 
> *Since the global financial crisis, the report said, more and more nations, especially emerging economies, see the yuan as the main reference currency when setting their exchange rate.*
> 
> *And now seven out of 10 economies in the region  including South Korea, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand  track the renminbi more closely than they do the US dollar. Only three economies in the group  Hong Kong, Vietnam, and Mongolia  still have currencies following the dollar more closely than the renminbi, said the report, posted on the institute's website.*
> 
> *The South Korean won, for example, has appreciated in sync with the renminbi against the dollar since mid-2010.*
> 
> China has long vowed to raise its currency's global sway, along with the rise of its economy, which became the world's second-biggest last year.
> 
> The goal has seen significant development in recent years as the country promotes renminbi-denominated cross-border trade and gradually loosens control over its capital accounts.
> 
> As a result, Hong Kong has quickly risen to be the world's biggest offshore renminbi trading center, with about 600 billion yuan ($95 billion) in deposits.
> 
> According to the latest report by the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication, or SWIFT, renminbi-denominated trade accounted for 10 percent of China's total foreign trade in July. The figure was zero just two years ago.
> 
> *From July 1 to Aug 31, global payments in the renminbi rose 15.6 percent, according to SWIFT, as payments in other currencies fell 0.9 percent on average.*
> 
> The renminbi had a market share of 0.53 percent in August and has overtaken the Danish krone to become the 14th-highest global payment currency, the member-owned cooperative said.
> 
> *Cross-border trade settled in renminbi will triple to 6.5 trillion yuan ($1.03 trillion) within three years as relations with the world's second-largest economy grow, Royal Bank of Scotland Group PLC was quoted as saying by Bloomberg on Oct 9.*
> 
> Settlements will grow 12 to 20 percent this year, reaching $1.03 trillion in two years, up from $330.8 billion in 2011, said Janet Ming, head of the China desk for RBS in Europe, Middle East and Africa.
> 
> *"We're seeing a lot more customers starting to practice in renminbi," Ming was quoted as saying by Bloomberg. "For most companies and banks, China and India is where the growth is. If you're dealing with China, ignoring renminbi is not the right thing to do."*
> 
> *Wang Jianhui, chief economist with Southwest Securities Co Ltd, agreed. "Investors are looking for new reserve currencies at a time when both the dollar and euro are under pressure. This is a good opportunity for the yuan," he said. *
> 
> *The Royal Bank of Scotland predicted in a report on Monday that renminbi will become a fully convertible currency in 2015.*
> 
> The PIIE said that renminbi could rise to the status of an international currency in 10 to 15 years if the country can reform its financial market and allow greater access for foreigners via capital account liberalization.
> 
> Forming the new renminbi bloc is the result of China's rise as the main trading partner in the region. China's share in East Asian countries' manufacturing trade has risen from 2 percent in 1991 to about 22 percent this year, according to the PIIE report.
> 
> In fact, trade is also propelling the rise of the renminbi outside East Asia. The currencies of India, Chile, Israel, South Africa and Turkey all now follow the renminbi closely, in some cases, more so than the dollar. The renminbi would be more attractive if the country could further liberalize its financial and currency markets, the report said.
> 
> Some fear that China might follow Japan's rise and fall over the past decades, but the institute thinks otherwise.
> 
> *"They should take note that even during the heady days of the Japanese miracle, the yen never came close to rivaling the dollar as a reference currency. There was never anything close to a yen bloc in East Asia," the report said.*



Asian economies turn to yuan |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China launches environment-monitoring satellite Huanjing-1C
11-19-2012 09:34 BJT 







Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying an environment-monitoring satellite Huanjing-1C blasts off from the launch pad at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 19, 2012. The Huanjing-1C satellite and the other two satellites Huanjing-1A and Huanjing-1B, which were sent to the outer space in 2008, will be used to monitor the environment and help reduce natural disasters. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

Home prices in China drop in past year
11-18-2012 10:53 BJT 







Fresh data on China&#8217;s property market has been released by the National Bureau of Statistics, indicating slight price increases over the month of October but an overall drop for the year.

New home prices rose in fewer than half the cities monitored by the government in October, compared to a month earlier. Out of the 70 cities monitored, 17 saw decreased prices, 18 remained steady, and 35 saw higher prices. The price increase in these cities is minimal, all gaining less than 0.5 percent.

On a year-on-year basis, 56 cities saw home prices drop, 2 remained steady, while 12 saw prices increase. The price increase in these cities is less than 1.5 percent compared to October 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Chinese Shares Fall To Over Three-Year Low
SHANGHAI, Nov 19, 2012 (AFP) -Chinese stocks fell through a key support level in afternoon trading on Monday to hit a more than three-year low for the first time in more than seven weeks on economic worries, dealers said.
The Shanghai Composite Index was down 0.78 percent, or 15.62 points, to 1,999.11 in afternoon trading, breaking through the 2,000 point level that dealers had pegged as support.
The benchmark index last fell to a more-than-three-year low of 1,999.48 points on September 26 this year.
"It's difficult for the index to stay above the 2,000 point level because of a lack of substantial pro-market policies at the moment," BOC International analyst Shen Jun told AFP.
*"There are also uncertainties in both the domestic and global economies," he added.*


----------



## shuttler

Devil Soul said:


> Chinese Shares Fall To Over Three-Year Low
> SHANGHAI, Nov 19, 2012 (AFP) -Chinese stocks fell through a key support level in afternoon trading on Monday to hit a more than three-year low for the first time in more than seven weeks on economic worries, dealers said.
> The Shanghai Composite Index was down 0.78 percent, or 15.62 points, to 1,999.11 in afternoon trading, breaking through the 2,000 point level that dealers had pegged as support.
> The benchmark index last fell to a more-than-three-year low of 1,999.48 points on September 26 this year.
> "It's difficult for the index to stay above the 2,000 point level because of a lack of substantial pro-market policies at the moment," BOC International analyst Shen Jun told AFP.
> *"There are also uncertainties in both the domestic and global economies," he added.*



There is also the factor of the new capital gains tax used to dampen speculation that drives away punters


----------



## yusheng

Preparing for a 4G network across China 

11-19-2012 14:48 BJT 

BEIJING, Nov. 19 (Xinhuanet) -- Engineers test new mobile grid ahead of launch of revolutionary technology.





_China Mobile demonstrates its Four Generation Time Division Long Term Evolution technology at a telecommunication fair in Nanjing, the capital city of Jiangsu province. (Photo: China Daily) _

A bus installed with professional testing equipment is driven slowly along the main roads in Qingdao's Huangdao development zone. Engineers watch a screen in the center area of the vehicle, checking ever-changing numbers that reflect the status of a TD-LTE 4G trial network.

The average download rate is around 35 megabits per second, with the maximum rate sometimes reaching 95 mbps. When engineers open a popular TV drama on the Chinese video website Youku.com, there is almost no download waiting time and the picture quality is good.

It is a common scenario for Ericsson China's engineers on the newly constructed TD-LTE trial network. TD-LTE stands for Time Division Long Term Evolution technology, one of the international 4G mobile telecommunication standards. It is a homegrown technology largely promoted by China Mobile Ltd, the nation's biggest telecom carrier.

Li Jiangli, senior customer solution manager at Ericsson China, said the TD-LTE trial network Ericsson built in Qingdao has been very successful and demonstrated a much superior performance than the current 2G and 3G mobile networks.

"Compared with 2G and 3G networks, the TD-LTE network will enable people to do more things with mobile phones. For example, you can watch movies, have video conferences and complete tasks that use large data traffic," Li said.

Telecom equipment vendors including Ericsson are closely cooperating with China Mobile to deploy and test TD-LTE trial networks. Only through various tests under different circumstances can equipment suppliers gather experience and prepare well for their future commercial use, she added.

In Qingdao, Ericsson tested the possibility of updating GSM 2G base stations directly to the 4G TD-LTE base stations. "The solution does not only provide quality 4G functions but also greatly reduces the construction cost for telecom operators," said Chang Gang, chief marketing officer of Ericsson China.

China Mobile owns most of the nation's GSM base stations and operates one of the world's most efficient GSM networks. The number of China Mobile's GSM stations is more than double the carrier's TD-SCDMA 3G base stations. By making better use of its GSM 2G resources, China Mobile can deploy a 4G network in a much shorter time because it takes only one hour to update a 2G station, Chang said.

China Mobile has been officially running the second phase of its scale-trial of TD-LTE technology in 13 Chinese cities since June. In addition to Ericsson, other leading telecom equipment vendors such as Huawei, ZTE and Alcatel Lucent have all participated and come up with new solutions and applications for the TD-LTE network.

In Hangzhou, people can experience TD-LTE network's high-speed data transfer in buses. In Shenzhen, when the 26th Summer World University Games opened last year, media reporters were already able to shoot videos and send them back to editing platforms immediately via a TD-LTE trial network.

"The world's 4G network development is gaining momentum. There is a clear trend in that all telecom equipment vendors are actively joining China's 4G development," said Huang Meng, a telecom analyst at Beijing-based research firm Analysys International.

The increasing 4G activity is largely driven by positive signals released by Chinese government and telecom operators recently, analysts said.

Miao Wei, minister for industry and information technology, revealed the Chinese government would soon grant 4G licenses to telecom carriers. The government will issue 4G licenses over the coming year, Miao was quoted as saying in a China National Radio report.

The ministry officially defined the TD-LTE spectrum - 2,500-2,690 MHz - in China in October, paving the way for future TD-LTE network commercial use.

Xi Guohua, chairman of China Mobile, said in June that China Mobile plans to have a total of more than 200,000 TD-LTE base stations through new builds and upgrades by 2013.

Rumors have circulated in Chinese media that China Telecom, the nation's smallest mobile carrier, will probably adopt TD-LTE technology when it starts to deploy its 4G network. If true, it would be a great boost for the TD-LTE industry both at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*High speed goes high altitude*
Updated: 2012-11-19 10:24 ( chinadaily.com.cn)


Chinadaily







A train passes the construction site of a high-speed railway line linking Lanzhou city and Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region in Zhangye city in Northwest Gansu province, on Nov 18, 2012. The high-speed line will be 1,776 kilometers long crossing the Northwest China's Gansu, Qinghai and Xinjiang and the country's first the high-speed railway in a high altitude areas. Trains on the line are designed to run faster than 200 kilometer per hour. [Photo/Xinhua]






Technicians measures the width of a completed rail base at a section of the new high-speed railway linking Lanzhou city and Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region on Nov 18, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]






The new rail base of the high-speed railway[Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*On top of the PC world*

Updated: 2012-11-19 13:30 ( bjreview.com.cn)

Chinadaily



*Lenovo has overtaken HP to become the world's top computer maker, but the company has even greater ambitions
*
China's personal computer manufacturer Lenovo Group Ltd overtook US-based Hewlett-Packard Corp, or HP, in the third quarter to become the largest seller of personal computers in the world measured by shipments, said the IT research company Gartner Inc in October

According to the internationally recognized research firm, Lenovo accounted for 15.7 percent of all PC shipments in the third quarter, while HP held 15.5 percent. Another US-based PC maker, Dell Corp, controlled about 10.5 percent of the market during the period.



> *Lenovo intros IdeaCentre Q190 HTPC, new C-series all-in-ones for the space-saving set*
> 
> www.engadget.com



Yang Yuanqing, Lenovo Chairman and CEO, said Lenovo would not become complacent.

"Although competition has been fierce in the PC market, I firmly believe there is still room for continuous profit growth," Yang said at a news conference on Lenovo's quarterly financial results held in Beijing on Nov 8. "Becoming a leading enterprise in the PC market is just a milestone in Lenovo's development, as it is also looking to become a leader in other markets."

Lenovo's success is attributed to its long-term focus on emerging markets and successful overseas M&As. Facing a low profit margin in the PC business and fierce competition from tablet PCs and smart phones, the company is embarking on plans to diversify its businesses.

*Reasons for success*

HP stood atop the rankings as the world's biggest PC maker for the past six years, but its market share loss came amid upheavals in its management and changes in its business plans. At one point, the company had considered spinning off its PC unit, a proposal that was later abandoned by Meg Whitman, HP CEO.

The company has also been hit hard by the world's economic malaise and a shift among customers away from older types of computers toward mobile tablet devices.

Despite a gloomy outlook for PCs, Lenovo's net profit from April to September totaled $303 million, up 20 percent year-on-year. During the same period, its sales revenue amounted to $16.68 billion, up 22 percent, according to Lenovo's quarterly financial statement. PC sales of the company surged 17 percent while those of the whole world shrank by 5 percent.

Lenovo defied the odds because of some of its acquisitions and relatively high exposure to emerging markets, which are outperforming developed markets in sales, Brent Bracelin, an analyst at Pacific Crest Securities Inc, told China Daily.

In the past, Lenovo learned from HP, IBM and other Western IT companies, Wang Jiping, a senior analyst from the US-based research firm International Data Corp, told China Daily.

Lenovo started to develop its own sales and operations model in 2004 and then acquired IBM's PC division in 2005. Now its business model and strategy have spread to global markets

Wang said Lenovo in 2009 became the first PC company to classify countries into two categories: emerging markets, such as China, India and Brazil, and mature markets, such as the United States and Japan. Lenovo then developed a different strategy for each. Such a strategy has now been widely adopted among multinational IT companies.

The main reason the company is the top PC seller is its strategy of penetrating into lower-tier cities in China and emerging markets, Wang said.

About six years ago, Lenovo started selling more of its products in China's rural areas, a step that Wang believes will contribute to the company's development in the next five years.

In China, Lenovo has a 34-percent share of the PC market, up 2.4 percentage points year-on-year, and shipments increased 8 percent year-on-year in the second quarter of 2012, according to a company statement.

In other emerging markets, Lenovo surpassed Dell and HP earlier this year to occupy the top spot in India and announced a few weeks ago that it would cooperate with a company in Brazil to expand its presence there.

Meanwhile, Lenovo has become the top PC shipper in India and is aggressively expanding in Latin American countries with factories in Brazil and Mexico.

While some Chinese IT industry players have tumbled in overseas M&As, Lenovo has witnessed enormous success from its overseas deals.

In 2005, Lenovo acquired IBM's PC business for $1.25 billion, and it also shouldered $500 million of the latter's debt. The takeover provided the company with American know-how to expand globally. By making Lenovo the third largest PC producer worldwide, the acquisition gave Lenovo's PC business a boost.

"We benefited in three ways from the IBM acquisition," said Liu Chuanzhi, former board chairman of Lenovo, in an interview with China Central Television, the country's national TV station. "We got the ThinkPad brand, IBM's more advanced PC manufacturing technology and the company's international resources, such as its global sales channels and operation teams. These three elements have shored up our sales revenue in the past several years."

In August 2012, Lenovo signed an agreement with the US-based data-management company EMC Corp to develop and sell server and storage technologies.

In September 2012, Lenovo delved into software development after buying the US-based cloud-computing company Stoneware Inc for an undisclosed amount. Stoneware has millions of users in the educational field and the US public sector.

The same month, Lenovo agreed to buy the Brazilian consumer electronics maker CCE in a cash-and-shares-deal worth about 300 million Brazilian reals ($147 million). The purchase of CCE, Brazil's largest domestic maker of electronics, will allow Lenovo to more than double its share of the PC market in the world's sixth largest economy - from 3.7 percent to 8 percent - and diversify its product portfolio from single PCs to other electronic products such as tablet PCs and smart phones.

The deal will also add mobile phones and televisions to its product line in Brazil, where it recently announced plans to build a factory at a cost of $30 million.

Lenovo will continue to make acquisitions to boost its growth in global markets, said Lenovo's Chairman Yang.

*A larger ambition
*
Despite Lenovo's market performance in the PC business, worries abound that the sector's low profit margins will eventually become a burden for Lenovo with the increasing popularity of tablets and smart phones.

In the third quarter, 87.5 million PCs were shipped in the world, down 8.3 percent year-on-year, said Gartner.

Because of the current global economic slowdown and competition from mobile Internet products, PC shipments have been feeling the squeeze.

Some analysts say tablets will outsell PCs by 2016 or possibly earlier.

"Becoming the clear leader in global PC market of course remains one of Lenovo's aspirations, but it only represents one more milestone in our journey as a company. We are setting our sights on delivering long-term profitable growth, while leading the way forward into the PC Plus era," said Yang.

Lenovo launched a new strategy this year called "PC Plus" to focus more on other product lines such as mobile devices and build its cloud-computing offerings that allow users to access data remotely or control different devices via a single computer.

Yang said that Lenovo is looking to expand its tablet and smart phone businesses.

In the third quarter, the sales revenue from Lenovo's Mobile Internet and Digital Home Department, such as tablet PCs and smart phones, totaled $718 million, accounting for 8 percent of the company's total sales revenue between July and September. During the period, Lenovo smart phones held 13 percent of the market share in China, up 11.6 percent year on year and second to Samsung's market share of 15 percent.

The company also plans to sell smart phones in Indonesia, the Philippines and Viet Nam in the near future.

Lenovo will place a greater emphasis next year on increasing profits "rather than grabbing more market share", and aim to lift its pre-tax profit margin by at least 1 percentage point in three years, said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Investment in Our Kids - Our Future&#65281;*

*&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#23398;&#22025;&#24180;&#21326; Nanjing Science Carnival
*






&#22270;&#20026;&#19968;&#21517;&#23567;&#26379;&#21451;&#22312;&#35774;&#22312;&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#25216;&#39302;&#30340;&#21335;&#20140;&#20844;&#20849;&#23433;&#20840;&#25945;&#32946;&#35266;&#20869;&#20307;&#39564;&#22914;&#20309;&#27491;&#30830;&#36991;&#38505;&#30340;&#8220;&#36328;&#27493;&#30005;&#21387;&#8221;&#12290;(&#33891;&#37329;&#26519
The picture shows a child in the Science and Technology Museum in Nanjing, Nanjing Public Security Education Concept experience how to properly hedge the step voltage. (Dong Jinlin)








2012&#24180;11&#26376;18&#26085;&#65292;&#20026;&#26399;&#20004;&#22825;&#30340;2012&#24180;&#27743;&#33487;&#30465;&#38738;&#23569;&#24180;&#31185;&#23398;&#22025;&#24180;&#21326;&#27963;&#21160;&#22312;&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#25216;&#39302;&#38381;&#24149;&#65292;&#27963;&#21160;&#29616;&#22330;&#35774;&#26377;&#31185;&#23398;&#20307;&#39564;&#21306;&#12289;&#31185;&#23398;&#29983;&#27963;&#21306;&#12289;&#20581;&#24247;&#39135;&#21697;&#23637;&#38144;&#21306;&#12289;&#31185;&#24187;&#30005;&#24433;&#23637;&#31561;&#65292;&#21560;&#24341;&#20102;&#20247;&#22810;&#23567;&#26379;&#21451;&#20204;&#21069;&#26469;&#8220;&#35302;&#25720;&#8221;&#31185;&#23398;&#65292;&#23398;&#20250;&#20581;&#24247;&#29983;&#27963;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#27963;&#21160;&#30340;&#20027;&#39064;&#20026;&#35302;&#25720;&#31185;&#23398;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#29983;&#27963;&#65292;&#27963;&#21160;&#26399;&#38388;&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#25216;&#39302;&#20813;&#36153;&#23545;&#31038;&#20250;&#24320;&#25918;&#12290;&#22270;&#20026;&#20004;&#21517;&#23567;&#26379;&#21451;&#22312;&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#25216;&#39302;&#20869;&#21442;&#35266;&#27169;&#25311;&#28436;&#31034;&#22826;&#38451;&#12289;&#22320;&#29699;&#21644;&#26376;&#20142;&#19977;&#32773;&#20043;&#38388;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#8220;&#19977;&#29699;&#20202;&#8221;&#12290;(&#33891;&#37329;&#26519
November 18, 2012, the two-day 2012 Jiangsu Province Youth Science Carnival closed in Nanjing Science and Technology Museum, the active site has scientific experience, the scientific living area, health food exhibition area, an exhibition of science fiction movies, has attracted manyThe kids come to "touch" Science, Institute of healthy living. The theme of the event to touch science, healthy living activities during the Nanjing Science and Technology Museum is open to the community free of charge. The picture shows two children in Nanjing museum visit the the simulation demonstration the sun, Earth and moon among sports "three-ball instrument". (Dong Jinlin)






&#19968;&#21517;&#23567;&#26379;&#21451;&#22312;&#21335;&#20140;&#31185;&#25216;&#39302;&#20869;&#20307;&#39564;&#21033;&#29992;&#22768;&#25511;&#20256;&#24863;&#25216;&#26415;&#25511;&#21046;&#21943;&#27700;&#30340;&#8220;&#21898;&#27849;&#8221;&#12290;
a kids experience the use of the voice sensor technology control spray "shout springs"











&#22320;&#29699;&#26500;&#36896;&#27169;&#22411; Earth's tectonic model






&#20307;&#39564;&#21160;&#29289;&#35270;&#35282;  Experience animals Perspective







&#28457;&#28065;&#21457;&#29983;&#35013;&#32622; vortex generating device

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

&#21644;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#8220;&#23545;&#35805;&#8221; A "dialogue" with a robot






&#20844;&#20849;&#23433;&#20840;&#25945;&#32946;&#35266;&#20869;&#35266;&#30475;&#31354;&#38450;&#28436;&#31034; Air defense presentation is viewed within the concept of public safety education










&#33310;&#36424;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154; dancing robots






&#34583;&#26438;&#26426;&#26500;&#30340;&#21147;&#23398;&#21407;&#29702; Mechanical principle of the worm gear






&#28369;&#36718;&#26426;&#26500;&#30340;&#21147;&#23398;&#21407;&#29702; The mechanical principle of the pulley mechanism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DARIUS

^^^Chinese kid's are like sweet dollops of butter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*2012 low price Runbo X5 IP67 GPS/3G/Bluetooth/Wifi/Walkie-Talky waterproof android mobile phone 
*

bestsourcehk.en.alibaba.com

*- Original Runbo X5
- MTK6577 Dual Core 1GHz
- Walkie-Talky: PTT within 5km 400-470MHZ
- 4.3"capacitive touchscreen 
- 3G (WCDMA 850/900/1900/2100)(You only can choose one between 850/900 frequency) 
- GPS (SUPPORT IGO GPS Navigation) 
- Waterproof,dustproof and shockproof 
- Android 4.0 OS
- IP67
- Support Multi-languages Support Russian*

NOTE: Unlocked for Worldwide Use This quad-band phone will work on GSM network frequencies 850/900/1800/1900 MHz and WCDMA 850/900/1900/2100 Always confirm with your carriers or providers before buying this item. To check the specific network frequency for your carrier and region.

*Specification
*
Network GSM+WCDMA

Data business GPRS EDGE HSDPA HSUPA

2G GSM850/900/1800/1900

3G 850/900//1900/2100(you only can choose one between 850 and 900 frequency)

Theory rate download:7.2Mbps Upload:5.6Mbps

OS Android 4.0

CPU MTK6577 Dual core 1GHz

Frequency 1GHz

Memory 4G ROM+1G RAM

Tf card Max to 32GB

Battery capacity 3800mAH

Talking time 20h via 2G network

Standing time More than 200H

Color Black+Yellow

Size 155x75x25mm

Weight: 312g Net weight

Common functions SMS MMS Video Auto-lock,Calendar,Clock,Calculator

GPS Built in GPS,Support A-GPS

E-compass Support

Interphone Up to 10KM when it is open

Specification Light-sensor,distance-sencor,G-sensor,Laser,waterproof

Camera 5.0MP &0.3MP Autofocus with flashlight

Picture size Max 3264*2448

Video Support 3GP/MP4

Audio MIDI/MP3/AAC

Game Built in and support download

Flash Support flsh player 10.1

FM Support

Third-Party E-book Java SNS

Bluetooth Support Bluetooth 2.1+EDR

WLAN Wifi

USB USB 2.0

Earphone 3.5mm

Microsoft TXT,Quick Office,Adobe PDF

Other email,worldtime etc

Languages&#65306;Russian,Chinese Simplified, Chinese Traditional Dansk,German, English, Spanish, French,Italiano, Nederlands,Polski,Svenska,Portuguese (Brazil), Vietnamese, Turkish, South Africa, Thai, Japanese







aliexpress


































Runbo X5

*Super durable 3800 milliampere battery
*

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBf0JHqRQs[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*&#36755;&#30005;&#32447;&#36335;&#24033;&#26816;&#29992;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#22320;&#21306;&#39318;&#25209;&#39134;&#34892;&#27979;&#35797;&#23436;&#25104; 
The completion of the first flight test of UAV for transmission line inspection in high altitude areas.*
???????????????????????---?????????




&#36817;&#26085;&#65292;&#22269;&#23478;&#30005;&#32593;&#20844;&#21496;&#23665;&#19996;&#30005;&#31185;&#38498;&#31185;&#30740;&#25915;&#20851;&#22242;&#38431;&#22312;&#38738;&#28023;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#22320;&#21306;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#36755;&#30005;&#32447;&#36335;&#24033;&#26816;&#29992;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#28023;&#25300;4500&#31859;&#30340;&#39134;&#34892;&#27979;&#35797;&#12290;&#33267;&#27492;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#36755;&#30005;&#32447;&#36335;&#24033;&#26816;&#29992;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#22312;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#22320;&#21306;&#39318;&#25209;&#39134;&#34892;&#27979;&#35797;&#20840;&#37096;&#23436;&#25104;&#65292;&#20026;&#20170;&#21518;&#22312;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#22320;&#21306;&#23454;&#26045;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24120;&#35268;&#24033;&#32447;&#22880;&#23450;&#20102;&#33391;&#22909;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;&#12288;&#12288;&#22269;&#23478;&#30005;&#32593;&#20844;&#21496;&#31185;&#25216;&#39033;&#30446;&#39640;&#28023;&#25300;&#22320;&#21306;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24033;&#26816;&#36866;&#29992;&#24615;&#30740;&#31350;&#20110;2012&#24180;3&#26376;8&#26085;&#27491;&#24335;&#21551;&#21160;&#65292;&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#30001;&#23665;&#19996;&#30005;&#31185;&#38498;&#25152;&#23646;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#30005;&#32593;&#20844;&#21496;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#25216;&#26415;&#37325;&#28857;&#23454;&#39564;&#23460;&#20027;&#35201;&#25215;&#25285;&#12290;&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457; 

Google Translate
Recently, the State Grid Corporation of Shandong EPRI scientific research team completed the flight test of UAV for transmission line inspection at the altitude of 4500m areas of Qinghai.
So far, The first batch of UAV for the national transmission line inspection at high altitudes are completed, and laid a good foundation for usage of UAV in routine line patrol at high altitude. Technology projects of the State Grid Corporation, Applicability of UAV for patrol in high altitudes, was officially launched on March 8, 2012, which is mainly undertook by Key Laboratory of Power robotics which belong to the State Grid Corporation of Shandong EPRI. Xinhua News Agency issued

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahfatzia

*China's manufacturing growth quickens; HSBC flash PMI at 13-month high*








Reuters) - China's vast manufacturing sector saw *expansion accelerate in November for the first time in 13 months*, preliminary results from a factory survey showed, a sign that the pace of economic growth has revived after seven consecutive quarters of slowdown.

The China HSBC Flash Manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) rose to a 13-month high of *50.4 in November*, the latest indicator of recovery in the real economy after data showing solid credit growth, firmer exports and rising industrial output in the previous month.

A *sub-index measuring output rose to 51.3*, also the highest since October 2011.

*"This reflects that conditions for smaller firms, especially exporters, are looking up,"* said Li Wei, a Shanghai-based economist for Standard Chartered. "The consensus in the market is already for a small, gradual improvement."

*An uptick in key economic activity indicators in October, following encouraging signs in September, cemented the view of many analysts and investors that a rebound in the world's second largest economy gathered momentum as it entered the fourth quarter, thanks to a raft of pro-growth policies rolled out by the government over recent months.*

China is currently shuffling its senior officials after the seven top leaders of the ruling Communist Party were selected at a congress last week. The new appointments should end months of uncertainty in the highest ranks, although economic policy is not expected to change abruptly in the near-term.

Even before the congress, the central bank had moved to ease liquidity by pumping short-term cash into money markets rather than resorting to the interest rate cuts or reduction in banks' required reserve ratios that many investors had expected.

*STEADY THROUGH YEAR-END*

This month's PMI reading above 50 is likely to be seen as a turning point by the market, particularly if it is born out by the final reading due on December 1 and by official indicators.

Asian shares extended gains slightly after the data to stand up nearly 1 percent on the day and the Australian dollar, sensitive to demand from the biggest customer for Australia's resources, rose as far as $1.04.

"This confirms that the economic recovery continues to gain momentum towards the year-end," Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at index sponsor HSBC, said in a statement accompanying the data.

"However, it is still the early stage of recovery and global economic growth remains fragile. This calls for a continuation of policy easing to strengthen the recovery."

With a one-month exception in October 2011, the HSBC PMI -- which largely reflects the private manufacturing sector -- has remained stubbornly below the 50-point level separating accelerating from slowing growth since June 2011.

Unlike the patchy results seen in previous months, in* November almost all the sub-indices in the HSBC survey concurred in showing an improving economy.*

The one exception was a fall in the sub-index measuring output prices, demonstrating that manufacturers are still struggling with overcapacity and relatively weak domestic demand.

That could also reflect the weight in the survey of exporting firms, which have less ability to raise sales prices, said Standard Chartered's Li.

Indeed, China's exporters are increasingly squeezed by rising domestic costs and competition from new international suppliers, Zhou Haijiang, head of Chinese textile exporter Hodo Group, told reporters this month.

"Not only Western countries manufacture industrial goods, but also a lot of developing countries including former socialist countries who now have market economies are all exporting, thus creating a global surplus that cannot be changed," Zhou said.

"Because of this it is hard to raise sales prices, everyone is selling and it is hard for manufactured goods prices to rise. In some cases prices have even fallen."

*Analysts expect no further cuts to interest rates this year or next after back-to-back cuts in June and July*, and only one more 50 basis point cut to banks' required reserve ratios (RRR) in 2012 after three since late 2011 that have freed an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan for new lending.

*Chinese banks are on course to make new loans worth more than 8.5 trillion yuan ($1.4 trillion) in 2012, expansionary versus the* *7.5 trillion of new loans extended in 2011 and above the 8 trillion yuan that sources told Reuters back in February was the target for 2012.*

Total social financing aggregate, a broad measure of liquidity in the economy, weakened to 1.29 trillion yuan in October, down from 1.65 trillion yuan in September, but still remained on track to hit a record 14 trillion yuan this year.

China also opened many previously-closed sectors to private investment with a view to funding new infrastructure projects and supporting economic growth without piling on more debt that local governments can ill-afford.

Although *analysts expect fourth quarter GDP growth to outpace the 7.4 percent seen in the third quarter*, full-year expansion for 2012 is expected to be the slowest in 13 years.

China's manufacturing growth quickens; HSBC flash PMI at 13-month high | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*GM rolls out China-developed electric car in world's top auto market*


The Sail Springo EV, with a starting price tag of 258,000 yuan ($41,400), will be initially available only at GM's dealer outlets in Shanghai. The car, developed and built by GM and its partner SAIC Motor Corp Ltd has a range of 130-200 kilometres and a top speed of 130 kilometres per hour.

GM rolls out China-developed electric car in world's top auto market | Reuters























Batteries hanging under the car

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

> with a starting price tag of 258,000 yuan ($41,400)



lol, for a WV Golf style hatchback??? 
It's gonna flop, like all the rest. Until they get the price down into 20k$ category electric cars wont be widespread. Only the most environmentally conscious will pay the price of a BMW 3 series (with diesel variants very eco friendly itself) for this.


----------



## shuttler

*&#31532;&#20108;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#20113;&#21335;&#8226;&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#29664;&#23453;&#23637;&#38534;&#37325;&#24320;&#23637; (&#21313;&#19968;&#26376;22&#33267;26&#26085;&#65289; *





&#31532;&#20108;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;·&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#29664;&#23453;&#23637;&#26032;&#38395;&#21327;&#35843;&#20250;&#19978;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;2012&#31532;&#20108;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#20113;&#21335;·&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#29664;&#23453;&#23637;&#23558;&#20110;11&#26376;22&#26085;&#33267;26&#26085;&#22312;&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#20250;&#23637;&#20013;&#24515;&#20030;&#21150;&#12290;&#29664;&#23453;&#29577;&#30707;&#39318;&#39280;&#39046;&#22495;&#26368;&#20855;&#26377;&#21019;&#24847;&#12289;&#21046;&#20316;&#24037;&#33402;&#27700;&#24179;&#26368;&#39640;&#12289;&#26368;&#26032;&#26368;&#37239;&#26368;&#26102;&#23578;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#37117;&#23558;&#22312;&#23637;&#20250;&#19968;&#19968;&#20142;&#30456;&#12290; &#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#26412;&#23626;&#23637;&#20250;&#23558;&#35774;&#22235;&#20010;&#23637;&#39302;&#65292;&#20998;&#21035;&#20026;&#28023;&#22806;&#39302;&#12289;&#30465;&#22806;&#39302;&#12289;&#22320;&#24030;&#39302;&#21644;&#26118;&#26126;&#39302;&#65292;&#36817;1500&#20010;&#23637;&#20301;&#65292;&#23637;&#35272;&#38754;&#31215;&#36798;26656&#24179;&#26041;&#31859;&#12290;&#22235;&#20010;&#23637;&#39302;&#23637;&#21697;&#23558;&#20805;&#20998;&#31361;&#20986;&#32737;&#32736;&#20026;&#20027; ...

sanjiangclub

2012 Second China Yunnan Kunming International Jewellery Show will be held at the Kunming International Convention and Exhibition Center from November 22 to 26. Field of Gems & Jewelry is the most innovative, highest level of craftsmanship, the latest coolest most stylish products at the show appeared one by one. According to reports, this exhibition will be located four pavilions were overseas Pavilion, Foreign Museum prefectures Museum and Kunming Museum, nearly 1,500 booths, the exhibition area of 26,656 square meters. The four pavilion exhibits will fully highlight emerald as the main precious stone in display






&#20113;&#21335;&#32593;&#35759;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773; &#33258;&#24314;&#20029; &#27573;&#30922;&#65289;11&#26376;22&#26085;&#65292;&#20197;&#8220;&#29577;&#20986;&#20113;&#21335;&#12289;&#29664;&#23453;&#22825;&#22530;&#8221;&#20026;&#20027;&#39064;&#30340;&#31532;&#20108;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#20113;&#21335;&#8226;&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#29664;&#23453;&#23637;&#22312;&#26118;&#26126;&#22269;&#38469;&#20250;&#23637;&#20013;&#24515;&#38534;&#37325;&#24320;&#23637;&#12290;&#26469;&#33258;&#27888;&#22269;&#12289;&#32517;&#30008;&#12289;&#26031;&#37324;&#20848;&#21345;&#31561;&#19990;&#30028;&#21508;&#22320;&#21644;&#30465;&#20869;&#22806;&#30340;&#23458;&#21830;&#24102;&#30528;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#29664;&#23453;&#31934;&#21697;&#65292;&#20026;&#26149;&#22478;&#20154;&#27665;&#29486;&#19978;&#20102;&#19968;&#22330;&#29664;&#23453;&#30427;&#23476;&#12290;

Yunnan Network (Reporter self Li Duan Lei) November 22, "yu Yunnan, jewelry heaven" as the theme of the second session of China Yunnan Kunming International Jewellery Show at the Kunming International Convention and Exhibition Centre to carry out a grand. Merchants from Thailand, Myanmar, Sri Lanka and other parts of the world and outside the province with their jewelry boutique, a jewelry feast for the Chuncheng the people presented.































yn.yunnan.cn


*Grand opening of the second China Yunnan Kunming International Jewellery Exhibition
*

A jewellery exhibition will be held from November 22 to 26 at Kunming International Exhibition and Convention Center, according to a news brief.

Four exhibition halls, including one for the foreign exhibitors, will be arranged. Emerald, jade, diamond, gold, silver, pearl, crystal and other jewelries will be shown.

Some foreign jewellery enterprises from Sri Lanka, Thailand, Myanmar and Korea will join in the exhibition. (Editor:Lynn)

Jewellery exhibition kicks off on Nov 22 in Kunming - South-East Asia & South Asia Infoport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> lol, for a WV Golf style hatchback???
> It's gonna flop, like all the rest. Until they get the price down into 20k$ category electric cars wont be widespread. Only the most environmentally conscious will pay the price of a BMW 3 series (with diesel variants very eco friendly itself) for this.



the $20K difference can be made up by savings on energy consumption, routine repair and maintenance (more on gas- engines cars) so at the end of the day cost tally will not be such a big difference

so buying a electric car is not as bad as shown by the initial price tag although you need to have a country wide electric car support system to make the operation of electric car works

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> the $20K difference can be made up by savings on energy consumption, routine repair and maintenance (more on gas- engines cars) so at the end of the day cost tally will not be such a big difference
> 
> so buying a electric car is not as bad as shown by the initial price tag although you need to have a country wide electric car support system to make the operation of electric car works



bla bla bla, take a look at Chevy Volt sales and you will get a clear picture. 
Last i read GM sells them with a subsidized loss on each car sold. 

i agree with the assertion that buying an electric car isnt so bad, but it's still 40k$ for an awfully little of a car. For a measly 10k more you get(which is still overpriced):






Compare this with the above and you will probably see where my gripes regarding the price come from.


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> bla bla bla, take a look at Chevy Volt sales and you will get a clear picture.
> Last i read GM sells them with a subsidized loss on each car sold.
> 
> *i agree with the assertion that buying an electric car isnt so bad*, but it's still 40k$ for an awfully little of a car. For a measly 10k more you get(which is still overpriced):
> 
> Compare this with the above and you will probably see where my gripes regarding the price come from.



Blah blah blah!






Despite there is some deficiencies in the above analysis!

drive-a-solar-charged-electric-car-save-263000-on-fuel-over-50-years

also&#65306;

new-electric-car-costs-vs-standard-gasoline-vehicles

and there are plenty of such analysis on the net which form the same opinion. 

Drivers have different preferences on how they would like to spend their money&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1
> Reported by Nebojsa Novakovic on Wednesday,
> December 21 2011 11:18 am
> 
> Last week's report on CPUs, mentioning the Chinese new-generation entries, did raise some waves on various online forums. Here's a bit more on some of those processors.
> 
> China has now officially gone deep into the core of high end computing, way to the deepest level - designing and manufacturing its own CPUs - to complete the whole vertical stack from the processor to the application. That includes having own designs covering everything from smartphone to supercomputer, based on three main architectural families: ARM, MIPS and Alpha.
> 
> Our last week's report, and its coverage of the Chinese CPUs, has sparked quite a few online comments on various forums, from those of encouragement and seeking more diversified CPU futures, to outright dismissal of these chips as copies or inferior designs, or not having, out of all things, X86 architecture - widely regarded as the worst ever CPU architecture from a design point of view - as a 'proof of true capability'.
> 
> Well, let's take a look at the three chosen main architectures here. ARM, MIPS and Alpha are all native RISC architectures - meaning simple, symmetric, orthogonal instruction sets with only a few addressing modes and options, uniform instruction format and easy scalability to both wide cores, multi-cores and a range of speeds from low power to top performance, with much lower gate count required than any X86. Since China doesn't want to depend on Western software stack for its public and, especially, government use, it doesn't need to rely on X86 as this architecture's winning chip is software compatibility with hundreds of thousands of past applications.
> 
> So, why bother with the X86 complexities - both technical and legal - then? The internal market is more than good enough to, coupled with Linux and other open source stacks, provide complete solutions and the volumes required to justify these processors even commercially over long run.
> 
> Talking about legality: No, these are not fakes or illegal copies right now. The ARM and MIPS processors made in China are fully licensed by the relevant ARM and MIPS IP owning consortia, while the Shenwei Alpha-compatible chip is based on Digital (DEC) IP that is well over 15 years old now - quite ironic for a CPU that matches the best current X86 processors based on 2010 IP and in 2 generations later process.
> 
> *MIPS - Dragon's Progeny
> 
> Loongson (Godson) is the name for the Chinese MIPS processors, developed by Institute of Computing Technology (ICT) at Beijing's Chinese Academy of Sciences, with Prof Hu Weiwu being the design leader. Prof Hu also happens to be a deputy at National People's Congress, which surely is helpful in gaining support for the overall project. For the past 9 years, the effort is run as a joint venture between the government and private enterprises through a company called BLX, a partnership between CAS and Jiangsu Zhongyi Group.
> 
> There were 3 major generations of these processors up to now, with the latest one - Loongson 3B - being an 8-core 1.05 GHz CPU, with each CPU having a 256-bit vector FP unit as well. Despite the low clock and 65 nm process, the efficient 4-way out-of-order cores and vector units with dual 256-bit FP ops per core per cycle, allow Loongson 3B to reach 16 GFLOPs per core at 1 GHz, some 130 GFLOPs peak FP rate in double precision at 1.05 GHz clock. For a comparison, the 3.3GHz Core i7 3960X with AVX would achieve some 160 GFLOPs peak in DP, while the Westmere (Core i7 990X) and Bulldozer CPUs would be at not more than two-thirds of this - Core i7 990X is at 90 GFLOPs peak, and AMD FX8150 at some 110 GFLOPs peak, all in DP. And, oh yes, the Loongson 3B achieves this performance at just 40 watts TDP, less than one third of the above competing CPUs.
> 
> Something even more interesting is that Loongson 3B has over 200 extra instructions in a separate box, which doesn't affect the main core integrity, that speed up execution of X86 software when using QEMU translator. The benefit of this, at a 5% die area cost, is running lots of X86 software at near native speeds - an approach that Alpha perfected over a decade ago with FX!32 software that enabled Alpha Windows NT to run many X86 titles at the time at high speed.
> 
> Anyway, since the core is reasonably efficient already, the next step for Loongson 3 is a 16-core version in 28 nm process, expected sometime in min 2012. The minor core improvements will be there in addition to a much higher clock rate, around 1.6 GHz, as well as larger L2 cache, greater than the current 4 MB. The 2 x 64 KB per core L1 caches are expected to stay on.
> *
> What about the software? Several major Linux distros do run - including Debian, Gentoo, Mandriva and China's own Red Flag. The BSD OS ports are done quite a while ago, as well as Windows CE port. Since there are quite a few consumer devices based on the previous Loongson / Godson processors, who knows, one day we may even see Android and Windows 8 ports, although there doesn't seem to be much pressure felt on the Chinese about it.
> 
> In the second part, we cover Alpha, ARM and China's own instruction set attempts.
> 
> Read more: Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1 by VR-Zone.com



*China set to launch own chip for PCs, servers*

*8-core Godson-3B1500 said to be a step forward in China's effort to reduce its reliance on Intel, AMD and other chip makers
*
By Agam Shah November 20, 2012 01:43 PM ET

computerworld.com

IDG News Service - China will take the wraps off its latest 8-core Godson processor early next year to show its chip-making ability compared to Intel, Advanced Micro Devices and ARM.

Loongson Technology, partly funded by the Chinese Academy of Science, will provide information about the Godson-3B1500, which has a clock speed of 1.35GHz, and provides 172.8 gigaflops of performance while drawing 40 watts of power. The CPU details will be shared next year at the International Solid-State Circuits Conference in San Francisco from Feb. 17-21.

The Godson processor is a result of China's decision decades ago to develop a home-grown processor for PCs, servers and supercomputers. Research for the chip started in 2001 and the 32-bit Godson-1 was the first CPU in the initiative that year. Chips based on 64-bit Godson CPU designs have been used since 2008 in low-power laptops like the Lemote netbook and also the Shenwei supercomputer, which was unveiled last year.

The Godson-3B1500 is made using the 32-nanometer process and has 1.14 billion transistors. The new chip design has close to twice the number of transistors and is more power efficient than an earlier Godson-3B design presented at ISSCC last year, with the older CPU offering less performance on 40 watts. The new Godson-3B design is close to 35 percent more power efficient than the older Godson-3B designed for the 65-nanometer process, according to the ISSCC preview.

Advanced manufacturing processes allow chip manufacturers to etch more features on chips. That helps make chips faster, more power efficient and cheaper to produce.

The Godson cores differ in design from ARM CPUs, which are used in most mobile devices, and x86 CPUs from Intel and Advanced Micro Devices, which are used in most PCs. Godson is based on an MIPS64 CPU instruction set from chip designer MIPS, which is being acquired by the U.K. company Imagination Technologies. Unlike other CPUs, Godson chips do not support Windows OS and run on variants of the Linux OS. Android 4.1 has already been ported to MIPS architecture.

The 40-watt Godson 3B-1500 CPU would likely be for a desktop, desktop-replacement laptop or server, said Dean McCarron, principal analyst at Mercury Research.

China's chip development efforts revolve around having a domestic infrastructure on hardware and software so the country is not dependent on outside sources, McCarron said.

A quad-core Godson-3A chip is being used in some laptops like the Loongson 3A Notebook, which has a 13.3-inch screen and an Advanced Micro Devices chipset. Other features in the laptop, which weighs 2 kilograms, include a 320GB hard drive, SIM slot and HDMI (high-definition multimedia interface) port. The laptop is imported from China and available from Netherlands online retailer Tekmote, for $1,072.

China in recent years has been in a race with the U.S., Japan and other countries to build the world's fast computers. The Sunway BlueLight MPP, which has the ShenWei processor SW1600 based on the Godson CPU design, was ranked 28th on the most recent list issued in November by Top500.org of the world's fastest supercomputers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> Blah blah blah!
> 
> Despite there is some deficiencies in the above analysis!
> 
> 
> and there are plenty of such analysis on the net which form the same opinion.
> 
> Drivers have different preferences on how they would like to spend their money&#65281;



I dont disagree with the economics factor on fuel. I disagree with the fact you get very little of a car for that money.


----------



## shuttler

*&#31532;10&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;(&#24191;&#24030&#22269;&#38469;&#27773;&#36710;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250; 2012&#24180;11&#26376;23&#26085;-12&#26376;2&#26085;*

*The 10th China(Guangzhou) International Automobile Exhibition
Nov 22 to Dec 2&#65292; 2012*












2012 autoguangzhou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> I dont disagree with the economics factor on fuel. I disagree with the fact you get very little of a car for that money.



you are comparing apple with orange

and the above analysis @ post #1596 hasnt compared the repair and maintennace costs of the 2 different cars. The maintenance of a gas engine car which includes routine oil changes, spark plugs, all the filters, coollant, fan belt ..and the related spare parts will ask for more in than an EV. 

If you still cannot see the EV advantage, read these:

electric-vs-gasoline-vehicle/

popularmechanics

EV has its own disadvantages but not in the point you've mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Car Models in the above Guangzhou Auto Exhibition:*

*&#27604;&#20122;&#36842; &#24605;&#38160; BYD 6B *









































bitauto.com

 &#27604;&#20122;&#36842;&#22312;&#25317;&#26377;&#20102;F6&#12289;G6&#20004;&#27454;&#20013;&#22411;&#36710;&#20043;&#21518;&#65292;&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;&#30340;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#19978;&#21448;&#25512;&#20986;&#20102;&#31532;&#19977;&#27454;&#20013;&#22411;&#36710;&#24605;&#38160;&#12290;&#35813;&#36710;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#20142;&#28857;&#23601;&#26159;&#23427;&#30340;&#37197;&#32622;&#26497;&#20854;&#20016;&#23500;&#65292;&#38500;&#20102;&#20256;&#32479;&#30340;&#22825;&#31383;&#12289;&#30005;&#21160;&#35843;&#33410;&#30495;&#30382;&#24231;&#26885;&#20197;&#21450;&#33258;&#21160;&#31354;&#35843;&#31561;&#19968;&#24212;&#20465;&#20840;&#22806;&#65292;&#23427;&#36824;&#25317;&#26377;&#22812;&#35270;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#20840;&#26223;&#24433;&#20687;&#12289;&#20840;&#28082;&#26230;&#20202;&#34920;&#30424;&#20197;&#21450;500G&#30340;&#36229;&#22823;&#30828;&#30424;&#31561;&#22823;&#37327;&#31185;&#25216;&#21270;&#35013;&#22791;&#12290;&#27604;&#20122;&#36842;&#23448;&#26041;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#24605;&#38160;&#23558;&#22312;2013&#24180;&#19978;&#21322;&#24180;&#19978;&#24066;&#65292;&#39044;&#21806;&#20215;&#22312;15&#19975;&#20803;&#24038;&#21491;&#12290;&#36825;&#21488;&#37197;&#32622;&#20016;&#23500;&#21040;&#36870;&#22825;&#30340;&#24605;&#38160;&#30495;&#36710;&#21040;&#24213;&#22914;&#20309;&#65311;&#19979;&#38754;&#23601;&#35753;&#25105;&#20204;&#36890;&#36807;&#26412;&#25991;&#19968;&#36215;&#26469;&#30475;&#30475;&#21543;&#12290;

BYD has F6, G6 two in the car after the Guangzhou Auto Show this year launched the third paragraph in the car - sharp thinking. Car the biggest bright spot is extremely rich in its configuration, in addition to the traditional sunroof, electrically adjustable leather seats, automatic air conditioning, it also has a night vision system, panoramic images, all-LCD dashboard and 500G large hard drive and so a large number of science and technology and equipment.BYD official said, sharp thinking will be listed in the first half of 2013, the pre-sale price of 150,000 yuan.This rich configuration rich is ideal car in the end how? Let us through this article with a look and see. 

autohome.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Car Models exhibiting in the above Guangzhou Auto Show:*

*&#27743;&#28142; &#21644;&#24742; A30 JAC HY A30 *

































photo.bitauto.com/exhibit/car

&#21644;&#24742; A30&#30340;&#21457;&#24067;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#23436;&#21892;&#20102;&#27743;&#28142;&#21644;&#24742;&#23376;&#21697;&#29260;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#38142;&#65292;&#20063;&#20026;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#25552;&#20379;&#20102;&#26356;&#20016;&#23500;&#30340;&#36873;&#25321;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#27743;&#28142;&#27773;&#36710;&#22312;&#26412;&#23626;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#19978;&#21457;&#24067;&#20840;&#26032;&#36710;&#22411;&#21644;&#24742;A30&#65292;&#35813;&#36710;&#22411;&#23450;&#20301;&#26159;&#22312;&#21516;&#24742;&#19982;&#21644;&#24742;&#20043;&#38388;&#30340;&#23567;&#22411;&#36710;&#65292;&#36724;&#36317;&#20026;2560mm&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#26126;&#24180;&#19978;&#21322;&#24180;&#19978;&#24066;&#12290;

&#22806;&#35266;&#26041;&#38754;&#65292;&#21644;&#24742;A30&#25972;&#20307;&#35774;&#35745;&#31867;&#20284;&#29616;&#20195;&#27773;&#36710;&#30340;&#27969;&#22609;&#36896;&#22411;&#65292;&#21069;&#33080;&#19982;&#32034;&#32435;&#22612;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#20843;&#26377;&#20960;&#20998;&#30456;&#20284;&#65292;&#33136;&#32447;&#36739;&#20026;&#31508;&#30452;&#30340;&#24310;&#20280;&#21040;&#23614;&#37096;&#65292;&#25972;&#20307;&#33829;&#36896;&#20986;&#27604;&#36739;&#31283;&#37325;&#30340;&#39118;&#26684;&#12290;&#21518;&#22791;&#31665;&#35774;&#35745;&#36739;&#30701;&#65292;&#20294;&#23545;&#21518;&#22791;&#31665;&#31354;&#38388;&#24433;&#21709;&#19981;&#22823;&#65292;C&#26609;&#19977;&#35282;&#31383;&#35774;&#35745;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#24378;&#24230;&#65292;&#20026;&#21518;&#25490;&#22836;&#37096;&#31354;&#38388;&#33829;&#36896;&#20986;&#26356;&#22810;&#20313;&#22320;&#12290;

&#21160;&#21147;&#26041;&#38754;&#65292;&#21644;&#24742;A30&#25645;&#36733;&#20102;&#19968;&#21488;1.5L VVT&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#21151;&#29575;113&#39532;&#21147;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#25197;&#30697;146&#29275;·&#31859;&#65292;&#19982;&#20043;&#21305;&#37197;5&#36895;&#25163;&#21160;&#21464;&#36895;&#31665;&#25110;CVT&#26080;&#26497;&#21464;&#36895;&#22120;&#12290;(&#27773;&#36710;&#28857;&#35780;&#32593; &#25991;/&#26041;&#30922

&#12288;&#12288;&#31934;&#24425;&#30340;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#27491;&#24335;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#25964;&#35831;&#21508;&#20301;&#20851;&#27880;&#30001;&#27773;&#36710;&#28857;&#35780;&#32593;&#20026;&#22823;&#23478;&#24102;&#26469;&#30340;&#36710;&#23637;&#30456;&#20851;&#25253;&#36947;&#12290;&#28857;&#20987;&#36827;&#20837;:2012&#24180;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#19987;&#39064;&#25253;&#36947;(&#27773;&#36710;&#28857;&#35780;&#32593



auto.cnfol.com

JAC

The release and Wyatt A30 further improve the JAC, and branding the product chain, but also to provide consumers with more choice.

JAC in the Guangzhou auto show new models and Heyue A30, the positioning of the car is a small car with Heyue and Heyue, wheelbase of 2560mm, the listing is expected in the first half of next year.

*The appearance and Heyue A30 overall design similar to Hyundai Motor the flow shaping the type, the front face Sonata (quotations image parameters) eight somewhat similar, the waistline straight extended to the rear, and overall create a more athletic style. Trunk design shorter, but has little effect on the trunk space, windows designed to increase the strength of the C column Triangle, creating more room for rear headroom.

Aspects of power, and Heyue A30 equipped with a 1.5L VVT engine, maximum power of 113 hp and maximum torque of 146 Nm, matching the five-speed manual gearbox or CVT CVT. (Auto comment network text / Fang Lei)

Wonderful Guangzhou auto show officially began, I would urge concerned about the auto show related news brought by the auto comment network for everyone. Click to enter: 2012 Guangzhou Auto Show feature stories (Automotive Review Network)

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Car Models exhibiting in the above Guangzhou Auto Show:
*
*&#28023;&#39532; M3 Haima M3
*
Haima









































photo.bitauto.com/exhibit/car


2012&#24180;11&#26376;22&#26085;&#65292;&#31532;&#21313;&#23626;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#30427;&#22823;&#24320;&#24149;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#20197;&#30828;&#27966;&#32453;&#22763;&#39569;&#22763;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#32463;&#20856;&#29256;&#21450;&#27491;&#24335;&#21457;&#24067;&#21629;&#21517;&#30340;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#12289;M8&#39046;&#34900;&#65292;&#25658;&#20840;&#31995;&#31934;&#21697;&#36710;&#22411;&#38453;&#23481;&#20142;&#30456;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#65292;&#39569;&#22763;&#32463;&#20856;&#27454;&#21806;&#20215;&#20026;10.58&#19975;&#20803;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;&#39569;&#22763;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#19968;&#30452;&#20197;&#22823;&#27668;&#22806;&#22411;&#12289;&#36234;&#32423;&#37197;&#32622;&#12289;&#39640;&#25928;&#24615;&#33021;&#12289;&#39046;&#20808;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#29305;&#36136;&#65292;&#36194;&#24471;&#24066;&#22330;&#19982;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#30340;&#35748;&#21487;&#19982;&#38738;&#30544;&#12290;&#39569;&#22763;&#32463;&#20856;&#29256;&#26159;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#20381;&#25454;SUV&#24066;&#22330;&#28040;&#36153;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#29305;&#21035;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#19968;&#27454;&#39640;&#24615;&#20215;&#27604;&#12289;&#39640;&#21697;&#36136;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#37319;&#29992;&#39046;&#20808;&#30340;DVVT&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#65292;&#19982;5&#36895;&#25163;&#33258;&#19968;&#20307;&#21464;&#36895;&#31665;&#25645;&#37197;&#65292;&#21576;&#29616;&#20986;&#39640;&#25928;&#20302;&#32791;&#30340;&#20248;&#31168;&#21160;&#21147;&#65307;&#32431;&#27491;&#19987;&#19994;&#30340;SUV&#24213;&#30424;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#20986;&#20247;&#30340;&#39640;&#36890;&#36807;&#24615;&#65307;&#25805;&#25511;&#31934;&#20934;&#30340;&#24748;&#25346;&#21450;SSPS&#38543;&#36895;&#36716;&#21521;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#24102;&#26469;&#32431;&#31929;&#30340;&#39550;&#39533;&#20307;&#39564;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#21338;&#19990;ABS+EBD+BAS&#31995;&#32479;&#21450;&#27431;&#27954;3H&#39640;&#21018;&#24615;&#36710;&#36523;&#35774;&#35745;&#65292;&#25552;&#20379;&#20102;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;&#21608;&#23494;&#30340;&#39550;&#20056;&#23433;&#20840;&#20445;&#38556;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#39569;&#22763;&#32463;&#20856;&#27454;&#21806;&#20215;&#20026;10.58&#19975;&#20803;&#65292;&#20197;&#26356;&#20016;&#23500;&#30340;&#37197;&#32622;&#65292;&#26356;&#20855;&#21560;&#24341;&#21147;&#30340;&#20215;&#26684;&#65292;&#37325;&#26032;&#23450;&#20041;SUV&#25630;&#24615;&#20215;&#27604;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#65292;&#20026;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#25552;&#20379;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#39550;&#39542;&#20139;&#21463;&#12290;&#19982;&#27492;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#39640;&#37197;&#20302;&#20215;&#30340;&#29305;&#28857;&#65292;&#20063;&#20026;&#39569;&#22763;&#21697;&#29260;&#25250;&#21344;&#26356;&#22810;&#24066;&#22330;&#20221;&#39069;&#25552;&#20379;&#25903;&#25345;&#65292;&#20351;&#39569;&#22763;&#33021;&#22815;&#20999;&#20837;&#20027;&#27969;&#20013;&#24515;&#22478;&#24066;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#30340;SUV&#24066;&#22330;&#65292;&#20351;&#26356;&#22810;&#30340;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#20139;&#21463;&#39569;&#22763;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#20276;&#38543;&#39569;&#22763;&#25991;&#21270;&#20043;&#26053;&#26497;&#23500;&#20013;&#21326;&#20256;&#32479;&#25991;&#21270;&#20869;&#28085;&#30340;&#25991;&#21270;&#34892;&#36208;&#19982;&#29305;&#33394;&#25991;&#21270;&#33829;&#38144;&#25163;&#27573;&#65292;&#22312;&#39564;&#35777;&#20854;&#25166;&#23454;&#21487;&#38752;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#21697;&#36136;&#30340;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#39569;&#22763;&#20016;&#23500;&#30340;&#21697;&#29260;&#20869;&#28085;&#19982;&#21697;&#29260;&#24433;&#21709;&#20063;&#24471;&#21040;&#35808;&#37322;&#65292;&#39569;&#22763;&#32463;&#20856;&#29256;&#26356;&#33021;&#36194;&#24471;&#24066;&#22330;&#19982;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#30340;&#38738;&#30544;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#39318;&#31168; &#30596;&#20934;6-8&#19975;&#20803;A&#32423;&#23478;&#36735;&#24066;&#22330;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26412;&#23626;&#24191;&#24030;&#36710;&#23637;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#26368;&#21463;&#20851;&#27880;&#30340;&#20415;&#26159;&#39318;&#27425;&#27491;&#24335;&#20142;&#30456;&#30340;&#20840;&#26032;A&#32423;&#23478;&#36735;--&#28023;&#39532;M3&#12290;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#26159;&#32858;&#28966;&#28023;&#39532;&#21697;&#29260;&#25112;&#30053;&#30340;&#39318;&#27454;&#36710;&#22411;&#65292;&#37319;&#29992;&#20840;&#26032;M&#31995;&#21015;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#21629;&#21517;&#65292;&#26159;&#19968;&#27454;&#26681;&#25454;80&#21518;&#24180;&#36731;&#23478;&#24237;&#30340;&#28040;&#36153;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#31934;&#24515;&#25171;&#36896;&#30340;&#19968;&#27454;&#20840;&#26032;A&#32423;&#23478;&#36735;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#23558;&#20026;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#25552;&#20379;&#26356;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#24212;&#29992;&#12289;&#26356;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#25972;&#36710;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#26356;&#20248;&#36234;&#30340;&#21160;&#21147;&#21305;&#37197;&#21644;&#29123;&#27833;&#32463;&#27982;&#24615;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#20063;&#20026;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#24102;&#26469;&#26356;&#22810;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#20215;&#20540;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#25317;&#26377;&#39134;&#32724;&#26032;&#32654;&#23398;&#30340;&#26102;&#23578;&#36896;&#22411;&#35774;&#35745;&#65292;&#31526;&#21512;&#22269;&#38469;&#28526;&#27969;&#36235;&#21183;&#65307;&#21487;&#23218;&#32654;&#36187;&#36710;&#30340;0.27&#39118;&#38459;&#31995;&#25968;&#65307;&#20840;&#29699;&#39030;&#23574;&#30340;&#21338;&#19990;&#31532;&#20061;&#20195;ESP&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#24212;&#29992;&#65307;&#36710;&#36523;&#24378;&#24230;&#27604;&#21516;&#32423;&#21035;&#22686;&#21152;19%&#65292;6&#23433;&#20840;&#27668;&#22218;&#21450;&#28385;&#36275;C-NCAP&#26032;&#20116;&#26143;&#30896;&#25758;&#26631;&#20934;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#35774;&#35745;&#65307;&#20855;&#22791;&#33391;&#22909;&#30340;&#21160;&#21147;&#24615;&#33021;&#21644;&#29123;&#27833;&#32463;&#27982;&#24615;&#30340;&#24179;&#34913;&#65292;&#25645;&#36733;&#30340;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;HMA GN15-VF&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#23558;&#20351;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#30340;&#30334;&#20844;&#37324;&#27833;&#32791;&#31361;&#30772;A&#32423;6.0L&#26497;&#38480;&#65292;&#36798;&#21040;5.9L&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;B&#32423;&#23478;&#36735;&#20142;&#30456; M8&#31168;&#19981;&#20961;&#23454;&#21147;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19982;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#21516;&#26102;&#20142;&#30456;&#30340;&#36824;&#26377;&#28023;&#39532;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#39318;&#27454;B&#32423;&#23478;&#36735;--&#28023;&#39532;M8&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;M8&#26159;&#28023;&#39532;&#22362;&#25345;&#20197;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#30740;&#21457;&#19982;&#24212;&#29992;&#20026;&#22522;&#30784;&#65292;&#20197;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#38656;&#27714;&#20026;&#23548;&#21521;&#65292;&#20542;&#21147;&#25171;&#36896;&#30340;&#19968;&#27454;&#39640;&#26234;&#33021;&#12289;&#23433;&#20840;&#12289;&#21487;&#38752;&#12289;&#32511;&#33394;&#30340;&#20248;&#38597;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#24231;&#39550;&#12290;&#20854;&#20316;&#20026;&#28023;&#39532;&#39318;&#27454;B&#32423;&#26071;&#33328;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#23436;&#21892;&#20102;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#32447;&#65292;&#23558;&#26159;&#28023;&#39532;&#19979;&#19968;&#38454;&#27573;&#25216;&#26415;&#38598;&#25104;&#30340;&#26368;&#39640;&#25104;&#23601;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;M8&#25171;&#36896;&#30528;&#30524;&#26410;&#26469;&#30340;&#24179;&#21488;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#24182;&#23558;&#25645;&#36733;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;6&#36895;&#33258;&#21160;&#21464;&#36895;&#22120;&#65292;&#24102;&#26469;&#20302;&#27833;&#32791;&#12289;&#39640;&#20256;&#21160;&#25928;&#29575;&#21644;&#31283;&#23450;&#24615;&#26356;&#20339;&#30340;&#21160;&#21147;&#34920;&#29616;&#65307;&#20854;&#24212;&#29992;&#39046;&#20808;&#27861;&#35268;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#36710;&#36523;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#22312;&#20445;&#38556;&#36731;&#37327;&#21270;&#35774;&#35745;&#30340;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#31526;&#21512;E-NCAP 5&#26143;&#23433;&#20840;&#26631;&#20934;&#65307;M8&#37319;&#29992;&#30340;&#21069;&#25490;&#20027;&#21160;&#24335;&#23433;&#20840;&#22836;&#26517;&#12289;&#20197;&#21450;&#21516;&#32423;&#21035;&#36710;&#23569;&#26377;&#30340;&#33181;&#37096;&#23433;&#20840;&#27668;&#22218;&#65292;&#20805;&#20998;&#28385;&#36275;&#29992;&#25143;&#23545;&#23433;&#20840;&#24615;&#30340;&#38656;&#27714;&#65307;&#20840;&#38754;&#30340;&#20154;&#26426;&#20114;&#21160;&#26234;&#33021;&#31185;&#25216;&#37197;&#32622;&#65292;&#24182;&#21152;&#36733;&#26234;&#33021;&#36710;&#36733;&#20449;&#24687;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;TCS&#12289;ESP&#36710;&#36523;&#25511;&#21046;&#27169;&#22359;&#12289;GRA&#23450;&#36895;&#24033;&#33322;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;AFS&#20027;&#21160;&#36716;&#21521;&#22823;&#28783;&#31561;&#19968;&#31995;&#21015;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#26234;&#33021;&#37197;&#22791;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;M8&#23558;&#20197;&#20840;&#38754;&#39046;&#20808;&#21516;&#27493;&#22269;&#38469;&#30340;B&#32423;&#36710;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#23436;&#21892;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#32447;&#65292;&#23637;&#29616;&#20986;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#20316;&#20026;&#39640;&#31471;&#33258;&#20027;&#21697;&#29260;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#23454;&#21147;&#65292;&#24182;&#20026;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#21697;&#29260;&#21521;&#19978;&#25112;&#30053;&#30340;&#23454;&#29616;&#25552;&#20379;&#24378;&#26377;&#21147;&#30340;&#25903;&#25745;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#32858;&#28966;&#21697;&#29260;&#25112;&#30053; &#28023;&#39532;&#36735;&#36710;&#26032;&#37096;&#32626;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38543;&#30528;&#28023;&#39532;M3&#21644;&#28023;&#39532;M8&#21629;&#21517;&#30340;&#27491;&#24335;&#21457;&#24067;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#31532;&#20108;&#36718;&#26032;&#21697;&#20063;&#39044;&#35745;&#23558;&#19982;2013&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#38598;&#20013;&#25237;&#25918;&#24066;&#22330;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#22312;&#20056;&#29992;&#36710;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#25112;&#30053;&#37096;&#32626;&#20063;&#36880;&#28176;&#28165;&#26224;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#19968;&#30452;&#22362;&#25345;&#24320;&#25918;&#21512;&#20316;&#12289;&#23398;&#20064;&#21019;&#26032;&#12289;&#33258;&#20027;&#22810;&#36194;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#24605;&#24819;&#12290;&#33258;&#20174;2006&#24180;&#20197;&#28023;&#39532;&#21697;&#29260;&#36208;&#21521;&#33258;&#20027;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;6&#24180;&#38388;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#22312;&#36735;&#36710;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#25112;&#30053;&#35268;&#21010;&#36880;&#28176;&#28165;&#26224;&#65307;&#22312;&#21046;&#36896;&#25216;&#26415;&#19978;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#20256;&#32479;&#21160;&#21147;&#30340;&#20248;&#21270;&#21319;&#32423;&#65307;&#22312;&#20135;&#21697;&#24179;&#21488;&#19978;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#20174;A0&#32423;&#21040;B&#32423;&#32454;&#20998;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#20840;&#38754;&#35206;&#30422;&#65292;&#24182;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#36710;&#22411;&#22312;&#37096;&#20998;&#30456;&#20851;&#34892;&#19994;&#30340;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992;&#12290;&#19982;&#27492;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#36824;&#23558;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#22810;&#27454;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#36710;&#22411;&#21253;&#25324;&#20102;A&#32423;&#21644;B&#32423;&#36735;&#36710;&#65292;SUV&#65292;MPV&#12289;CDV&#31561;&#31561;&#12290;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#31119;&#32654;&#26469;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#12289;&#26222;&#21147;&#39532;(&#25253;&#20215; &#22270;&#29255; &#21442;&#25968&#12289;&#39569;&#22763;&#31561;&#36710;&#22411;&#23436;&#25104;&#25216;&#26415;&#25442;&#20195;&#65292;&#20197;&#20840;&#26032;&#30340;&#36710;&#22411;&#21644;&#25216;&#26415;&#25237;&#25918;&#24066;&#24120;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20174;2013&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#21363;&#23558;&#36814;&#26469;&#23494;&#38598;&#30340;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#25237;&#25918;&#21608;&#26399;&#65292;&#26410;&#26469;&#19981;&#20165;&#28023;&#39532;&#20135;&#21697;&#22312;&#24207;&#21015;&#23558;&#26377;&#22686;&#21152;&#65292;&#26356;&#23558;&#23454;&#29616;A0&#33267;B&#32423;&#32454;&#20998;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#20840;&#38754;&#35206;&#30422;&#12290;&#22312;&#27492;&#32972;&#26223;&#19979;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#23558;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#25552;&#21319;&#20135;&#21697;&#36866;&#24212;&#24615;&#65292;&#24182;&#20805;&#20998;&#25193;&#23637;&#23458;&#25143;&#32676;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#22312;&#19977;&#12289;&#22235;&#32447;&#24066;&#22330;&#23558;&#32487;&#32493;&#28145;&#32789;&#32454;&#20316;&#65307;&#32780;&#23545;&#20110;&#29616;&#26377;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#23558;&#36827;&#34892;&#22402;&#30452;&#25442;&#20195;&#12289;&#37325;&#32622;&#20215;&#26684;&#20307;&#31995;&#12289;&#28165;&#26224;&#20135;&#21697;&#23450;&#20301;&#12290;&#22522;&#20110;&#20840;&#26032;&#25112;&#30053;&#37096;&#32626;&#65292;&#28023;&#39532;&#27773;&#36710;&#23558;&#20250;&#26377;&#24590;&#26679;&#30340;&#34920;&#29616;&#65292;&#20540;&#24471;&#24066;&#22330;&#26399;&#24453;&#12290;(&#26131;&#36710;&#32593



November 22, 2012, the Tenth Guangzhou Auto Show grand opening, led Haima M3 car named Knight "hardcore gentleman" (quotations image parameters) the classic version of the official release of the Haima M3, M8, carry all boutique model line debut. Which, the Knight classic is priced at RMB 105,800 yuan.

Haima M3 has been meteoric appearance, leapfrog configuration, efficient performance, leading safety characteristics of the product, has won recognition and favor of the market and consumers. Knight Classic is a the hippocampus car based SUV market in consumer demand, in particular the launch of a cost-effective, high quality products. Using leading DVVT engine with 5-speed manual gearboxes, showing excellent power efficiency and low consumption; the pure professional SUV chassis, superior high through sex; manipulated the precise suspension and SSPS with the steering system, bring pure driving experience. In addition, most state-of-the-art Bosch ABS + EBD + BAS system and European 3H high-rigidity body design, provides a full range of careful driving security.

The Knight classic &#65509;100,5800 richer configuration, a more attractive price, redefined the SUV engage in the concept of cost-effective, and provide consumers with greater driving enjoyment. At the same time, the characteristics of the low-cost, high coordination support to seize more market share for the Cavaliers brand, Knight SUV market that can cut into the the mainstream center city (quotations image parameters), so that more consumers to enjoy the Knight products. Knight cultural tours very traditional Chinese culture connotation, cultural walking with the characteristics and culture marketing tool in the validation of a solid and reliable product quality at the same time, the Knights of the rich connotation of the brand and brand impact interpretation, the Knight Classic to win more market and consumers.

Haima M3 first show targeting 60-80 thousand the Class A family sedan market

Guangzhou Auto Show, the most talked about of the Haima car is officially unveiled for the first time new Class A family sedan of - the Haima M3. The hippocampal M3 is the first model focused the Haima brand strategy, with a new M Series product naming, is a carefully crafted based on the consumer demand of young family members born in the eighties, a new Class A Jiajiao. This product will provide consumers with more advanced technology applications, safer vehicle design, superior power matching and fuel economy, but also bring more value for consumers.

Hippocampus M3 with "fly" new aesthetic fashion design, in line with international trends; 0.27 drag coefficient comparable racing; the world's leading ninth generation of the Bosch ESP technology applications; body strength than a 19% increase from the same level, six airbags and meet the new C-NCAP five-star crash safety design standard; hundred kilometers of the hippocampus M3 equipped with a new generation of HMA GN15-VF engine will have a good balance of power performance and fuel economy, 6.0L ultimate breakthrough in Class A, reaching 5.9L.

Haimal B- family sedan, unveiled M8 show extraordinary strength

Haima M3 appeared at the same time there Haima launched first the B the level family sedan - Haima M8, Haima M8 of the development and application of new technology-based, consumer demand-oriented effort to build a high intelligence, security, reliable a green elegant car. Its products as the flagship of the Haima first Class B, to further improve the Haima automotive product line, will be the highest achievement of the next stage of technology integration in the Haima.

The Haima &#65288;hippocampus&#65289; M8 to build future-oriented platform technology, and equipped with a new generation of 6-speed automatic transmission, bringing low fuel consumption, high transmission efficiency and stability of better dynamic performance; their application leading regulatory safety body technology, lightweight design protection At the same time, in line with the E-NCAP 5 star safety standard; M8 front active head restraints, as well as the same level of car rare knee airbag, fully meet the needs of security; comprehensive human-computer interaction intelligent technology configuration, and loads of intelligent vehicle information system, a series of advanced intelligent with TCS, the ESP body control module, GRA cruise control system, AFS active steering headlamps.

The leading synchronized international B-Class M8 will further improve the Haima automotive products line, to show a the Haima car as its own brand of high-end technology strength, and the realization of the strategy for the the hippocampus car brand up to provide strong support.

The focus brand strategy Haima Sedan new deployment

With the official release of the Haima M3 and M8 named the second round of the New Haima Motor is expected to be in 2013 began to focus on the market, the strategic plan of the Haima in the passenger area is gradually clear.

Haima Motor has always insisted on the "open cooperation, learning and innovation, autonomy-win" development thinking. Since the "hippocampus" brand toward an independent in 2006, six years, the strategic planning of the the Haima (hippocampus) car in the field of cars gradually clear; manufacturing technology to achieve the optimization and upgrading of traditional power; product platform from A0 to Class B comprehensive coverage of the segments, and new energy vehicles delivered in part related industries. At the same time, the Haima will also launch several new products, models including the A-class and B-class sedan, SUV, MPV, CDV and so on. Existing Familia, Premarin, Knight and models such as the completion of technical updating, City often launch new models and technology

Beginning in 2013, Haima Motor is about to usher in the intensive new product launch cycle, the future of not only the hippocampus products will increase in the sequence, and more comprehensive coverage of A0 to B market segments. In this context, the Haima car will further enhance the product adaptability, and the full expansion of the customer base, especially in the third and fourth tier market will continue cultivating secret agents; "vertical replacement for existing products, will reset the price system, clear product positioning. " Based on the new strategic plan, Haima Motor will have the kind of performance worthy of market expectations. (Easy car)

Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Car Models exhibiting in the above Guangzhou Auto Show:
*

&#38271;&#22478;&#27773;&#36710; Great Wall Motors

*&#21704;&#24343;E Haval E*









































photo.bitauto.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Car Models exhibiting in the above Guangzhou Auto Show:

&#38271;&#22478;&#27773;&#36710; Great Wall Motors

&#21704;&#24343;8 Haval 8
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Contractors land more deals*

Updated: 2012-11-24 09:18 By Bao Chang ( China Daily)

Chinadaily

*But risks loom in developed markets due to economic woes, protectionism 
*
Chinese offshore contractors have landed more deals in developed economies as part of efforts to enhance their global presence, China International Contractors Association said on 






In the first three quarters of this year, Chinese contractors' share of traditional markets in Asia and Africa has declined, while their growth has picked up in medium- and high-end markets in Europe and the Americas. 

Contracts signed in Europe reached $6.56 billion in the first three quarters, up 17.4 percent year-on-year, while the figure was $10.9 billion in Latin America, a year-on-year increase of 43.3 percent, according to the association. 

Countries including Germany, Sweden and the United Kingdom have also become more active in inviting Chinese contractors to construct large-scale infrastructure projects. 

"Chinese contractors will undoubtedly get a foothold in high-end construction markets in developed economies," said Wang Xiaoguang, director-general of the overseas department of China Communications Construction Co Ltd. 

"However, within a short time, Chinese construction enterprises' market share in developed economies won't see obvious growth due to fiscal restraints in the US and Europe and protectionism," Wang said. 

Diao Chunhe, director of the association, said at the annual session of its council on Friday that China's construction contractors are set to face bigger risks in their overseas business next year, as they enter more developed markets. 

"In 2013, China's offshore contractors may face quite a number of challenges from the deteriorating business environment abroad, as well as rising protectionism and competition from Japan and South Korea," said Diao. 

The association is a government-backed organization under the Ministry of Commerce, which makes policies, provides services and conveys proposals from its members to the government on behalf of Chinese international contractors. 

The sluggish global economy has resulted in the revival of protectionism globally. In overseas markets, some anti-dumping investigations and unreasonable environmental standards targeting Chinese contractors have hurt Chinese companies' overseas development, according to Diao. 

"More risks will come from advanced markets next year," Diao said. 

From October 2011 to May 2012, World Trade Organization members implemented 182 trade restricting measures, influencing 0.9 percent of the value of global imports, according to the WTO. 

Some countries are not enthusiastic with regard to foreign participation in their emerging industries. 

"As host governments tend to offer opportunities to local contractors in a move to protect local industry, China's overall offshore construction business is set to slow down in the coming year," Wang added. 

Li Jiqin, general manager of the overseas business department of China State Construction, another major player in the industry, said that it is confronting a bottleneck in the US market. Some US government officials and companies are biased against Chinese contractors, he said. 

"It's becoming more difficult for Chinese contractors to expand in the high-end building market of developed economies," said Li, adding that China's merger and acquisition activities in the US construction industry are blocked by protectionism, which cites "state security", resulting in a series of policy and legal restrictions for Chinese contractors. 

CSC has been expanding in the US since 1985 when the company established its first subsidiary in the country. Over the past decade, the US subsidiary has maintained annual growth of more than 40 percent. As an influential building company in the US, it generates revenue of $700 million annually and more than 95 percent of its 1,500-strong workforce are local hires. 

From January to October, China's overseas construction contracting sector registered revenues of $87.06 billion, an increase of 14.4 percent year-on-year. 

_baochang@chinadaily.com.cn 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Wenzhou unveils financial reform details
*
Updated: 2012-11-23 23:43 By Yu Ran in Shanghai ( China Daily)

Chinadaily

Specifics of China's pilot financial service reform were released on Friday as the first bond issuance by a loan company in Wenzhou, Zhejiang province, proved successful.

The new policies focus on bond financing for legally registered small loan companies.

Announced by the Wenzhou government, the policies are designed to govern the operation of the city's private lending registration service center, small and medium-size enterprise financing service center, and other financial facilities.






"We are planning to launch the private lending service center by introducing authorized agencies for lending registration, contract notarization and assets appraisal registration," said Zhang Zhenyu, director of the city's financial office.

In addition, he said, Wenzhou is about to introduce its index for private lending as early as late this month, to be accompanied by publicly available information updates and risk warnings.

Wenzhou, which boasts one of the densest clusters of private enterprises in China, was selected for the pilot reform after a local financial crisis featuring widespread factory closures because of dwindling orders from overseas and rising interest services charged by underground lenders.

The reform is aimed at building the city into a prosperous but well-regulated financial service center capable of meeting the needs of local entrepreneurs.

Central government officials expect the Wenzhou reform to serve as an example for similar changes that they may recommend across the nation.

"We have noticed that private lenders are totally inadequate in meeting the huge demand from our local businesses while the State-owned banks that used to offer larger loans also have difficulty coming up with the right solutions," Zhang said.

Some 30 small loan companies have already registered with the government since March, with total registered capital of more than 8 billion yuan ($1.28 billion), he said.

To supply SMEs with innovative financial products, the new regulations promise that all kinds of bonds and securities will soon be introduced to the city's financial market.

"The local private loan companies are encouraged to develop trial services to process the private placement of SME bonds, and the exchange in shares of non-listed companies," Zhang said.

The city aims to have more than 30 listed companies in 2015 and another 50 ready for the initial public offerings. It will welcome more securities companies to set up branches.

Zhang also pledged the government's encouragement of direct investment overseas by local individuals.

Zhou Dewen, chairman of the Wenzhou SME Development Association, pointed out that the new regulations contain innovations for local enterprises' direct financing and loan terms.

"There are more options for SMEs to access loans and take part in the city's development by investing in a larger variety of business areas," he said.

However, there is no major breakthrough on whether to allow the establishment of private banks and more flexible interest rates. Short of these, he said, "our financial reform still seems to have a long way to go".

Wang Jianye, chief economist at the Export-Import Bank of China, said new rules do show major progress by putting the private lending in the spotlight.

But Wang said that the reform has still not fundamentally transformed the local financial system.

Unless that is done, there will not be an effective solution to the problem of rampant underground lending, Wang said.

_Wang Xiaotian in Beijing contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zheng He

Financial reform is big news. It should be accelerated to the whole nation.


----------



## cirr

(Xinhua)

08:28, November 26, 2012 

BEIJING, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's economic growth will pick up in the fourth quarter after slowing for seven consecutive quarters, due to booming domestic consumption and increasing infrastructure investment, according to a report released Sunday.

The economy is expected to grow by 8.4 percent year on year in the October-December period, up from the 7.4-percent growth seen in the third quarter, the lowest level since the first quarter of 2009, according to the report released by the Institute of Economic Research of Renmin University of China. 

*The report also forecast that the full-year economic growth will reach 8 percent in 2012*, down 1.3 percentage points from 2011.

Liu Yuanchun, deputy director of the institute, said the country's current economic slowdown is different from the financial crises seen in the 1997-1998 and 2008-2009 periods, as there are no signs of mass unemployment nor deflation although the economic growth has fallen for consecutive months.

*Liu said he expects the country's economy to expand quarter on quarter in 2013 and that the real economic growth will likely reach 9.3 percent year on year.*

The report also suggested that the country maintain relatively loose macroeconomic policies in the near-term, urging breakthrough reforms in key sectors including income distribution and property industry. 

China's economy to expand by 8.4% in Q4: report - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

There is a thread for China's economic news post it there otherwise wasting space. 

Thread moved.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Wow, way above target. 

Our official growth target was 7.5%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Japanese car manufacturers go home. You are neither wanted nor needed in China&#12290;

*Audi planning $3.9 billion investment in next 5 years*

Updated: 2012-11-26 07:56 

By Gong Zhengzheng ( China Daily)





_Dominique Boesch (middle), general manager of the Audi sales division at FAW Volkswagen, and Ge Shuwen (left), executive deputy general manager of the Audi sales division, on stage with the new locally made Q3 at the ongoing Guangzhou auto show. Provided to China Daily_

Audi AG will continue to invest heavily in China to produce new models in its biggest market globally, said Wolfgang Duerheimer, the company's new board member for technical development. 

In a recent interview, Duerheimer said the luxury carmaker plans to spend 3 billion euros ($3.9 billion) to develop, produce and sell new products in China over the next five years. 

The new investment will help the brand boost its China production to 700,000 cars a year "quickly", Duerheimer said without providing a timetable. 

Audi's China sales soared by 31.6 percent year-on-year to 330,582 units in the first 10 months of this year, surpassing its delivery in the country for all of last year. 

Audi now runs a joint venture in China with its parent Volkswagen Group and local partner FAW Corp. The tie-up builds the Audi A6L, A4L and Q5 SUV as well as a slew of Volkswagen models in northeastern city of Changchun. It is also building a new plant for both Audi and Volkswagen cars in Foshan in the south. 

Duerheimer said Audi and the joint venture will strengthen collaboration on new technology and product development including petrol-electric hybrids, plug-in hybrids and fully electric vehicles. 

Audi will also bring high-performance diesel-powered models to China, he said. 

Dominique Boesch, general manager of the joint venture's Audi sales division, said at the ongoing Guangzhou motor show that China's share of the brand's global sales will continue to grow from the current level of 27 percent through the new product offensive. 

Audi will continue to strengthen all-round localization to cement its two-decade leadership in China's luxury car market, Boesch said, adding that the brand's future products for China will embody the strategy. 

Audi is exhibiting 19 models at the Guangzhou motor show, with the highlight on its China-made Q3 compact SUV. The model will hit the market next year. 

gongzhengzheng@chinadaily.com.cn 

Audi planning $3.9 billion investment in next 5 years |Motoring |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Volkswagen to invest 14B euros in China to 2016*

Friday, 23 November, 2012, 12:43pm 

Reuters in Beijing





_Thorsten Jaede, Managing Director of Volkswagen Hong Kong poses pictures at their new car launching ceremony in Waichai on August 13, 2012. Photo: Edward Wong_

*Volkswagen AG plans to invest 14 billion euros (US$18 billion) in China over the next four years*, its China chief was quoted by the China Daily newspaper as saying, as it speeds up its expansion in the world&#8217;s largest car market.

Volkswagen, which produces cars in China in partnership with SAIC Motor Corporation and FAW Group, is *building four plants* in the country, the newspaper said, citing the German car maker&#8217;s China chief Jochem Heizmann.

Volkswagen sold two million cars in China in January-September, up 18.3 per cent and more than double the overall industry growth.

By 2018, Volkswagen&#8217;s China annual capacity will reach *at least four million vehicles*, Heizmann told the China Daily, adding the group&#8217;s workforce, including those at joint ventures, would rise to *85,000* within 3-5 years from 50,000 now. Heizmann was at the Guangzhou carshow on Thursday.

The German carmaker will also build plug-in hybrid cars in China within 2-3 years and make plug-in hybrid powertrains, he added. Encouraged by Beijing&#8217;s initiative to put five million electric and plug-in hybrids on the road by 2020, foreign carmakers are gearing up to tap the potential for green cars in China.

General Motors, which already sells its plug-in hybrid Chevrolet Volt in China, this week rolled out its first China-developed electric car, the Sail Springo EV. Nissan Motor Company is also promoting its Leaf electric car with local governments and will expand the effort to include its Venucia e30 China-only electric car - made at its joint venture with Dongfeng Automobile Company - next year.

Globally, Volkswagen, jostling with Toyota Motor as the world&#8217;s number-one car maker, is expected to increase spending by 12 per cent to as much as 70 billion euros for its 12 brands over the next five years, compared with 62.4 billion euros for 2012-16 agreed a year ago, analysts have said.

That would be a record, but also represent a slowdown. The 62.4 billion euro target was more than a fifth higher than over the 2011-15 period.

Volkswagen to invest 14b euros in China to 2016 | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> you are comparing apple with orange
> 
> and the above analysis @ post #1596 hasnt compared the repair and maintennace costs of the 2 different cars. The maintenance of a gas engine car which includes routine oil changes, spark plugs, all the filters, coollant, fan belt ..and the related spare parts will ask for more in than an EV.
> 
> If you still cannot see the EV advantage, read these:
> 
> electric-vs-gasoline-vehicle/
> 
> popularmechanics
> 
> EV has its own disadvantages but not in the point you've mentioned




wow, still you are here with this. Dude i dont need links....i know about economy, im talking about everything else...the feel, the drive, the space, usefulness etc...all very strong factors when deciding on buying a car. And that 40k $ Golf flops in every category but economy. 
Do you understand me now?
If you dont, please quote me and post more irelevant links and ill be a good sport and come earn you another 50c in your quest to portrait everything Chinese as heavenly. 
Common sense still says that car is too expensive for what it offers. Sorry...


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


> wow, still you are here with this. Dude i dont need links....i know about economy, im talking about everything else...the feel, the drive, the space, usefulness etc...all very strong factors when deciding on buying a car. And that 40k $ Golf flops in every category but economy.
> Do you understand me now?
> If you dont, please quote me and post more irelevant links and ill be a good sport and come earn you *another 50c in your quest to portrait everything Chinese as heavenly. *
> Common sense still says that car is too expensive for what it offers. Sorry...



you are just pathetic and more miserable when you're dragging yourself to another new low&#65281;

Done&#65281;and you are still not brightened up to write something that makes sense&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*Analysis: "Caveat emptor" as foreigners rush to ride China rebound*








(Reuters) - Foreign investors have started rebuilding their China equity portfolios, tempted by low valuations after two years of market underperformance and signs economic growth may be stabilizing.

They have pumped nearly $4 billion into Chinese equity funds in the past two months alone, trying to get in early on what they hope will be a sustained rally.

full story: Analysis: Caveat emptor as foreigners rush to ride China rebound | Reuters

................

*
Renault plans China car venture with Dongfeng: media*








(Reuters) - French carmaker Renault SA (RENA.PA) is planning to launch a joint venture to build cars in China with Dongfeng Motor Group Co (0489.HK), the country's second-largest automaker, a local newspaper reported.

The two firms plan to invest a combined 6.5 billion yuan ($1.0 billion) in a plant in the central province of Hubei with an initial capacity of 200,000 cars a year, China Business News said on Monday, citing unnamed sources at Dongfeng.

Chen Guozhang, chief executive of Renault Greater China, was quoted by the newspaper as saying the planned JV would operate a plant formerly used by Renault when it had a local partner in the mid-1990s.

A Dongfeng spokesman said he had no information on the joint venture, while a Renault spokeswoman in China declined to comment.

Dongfeng also has car ventures with Nissan Motor Co (7201.T), Honda Motor Co (7267.T) and PSA Peugeot Co (PEUP.PA).

All foreign car makers producing vehicles in China must operate through a joint venture with a local firm. Renault briefly produced cars in China in the mid-1990s in a tie-up with a little-known state-owned maker of special purpose vehicles.

The French firm is currently one of the few foreign automakers to sell exported cars in China, but has met with a lackluster response.

Renault's Chen was also quoted as saying the automaker would not need to seek a new production license from the government, as it would able use the one from its previous joint venture.

Dongfeng shares rose more than 6 percent on Monday morning, outperforming a slightly weaker overall market. 

Renault plans China car venture with Dongfeng: media | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> you are just pathetic and more miserable when you're dragging yourself to another new low&#65281;
> 
> Done&#65281;and you are still not brightened up to write something that makes sense&#65281;



your common sense says Chinese made Golf is worth 40k$...i wouldn't know why out of all reasons you would try to defend it, it clearly isn't a car worth 40k, no matter it's efficiency.


----------



## shuttler

*2012&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#21338;&#35272;&#20250;&#22312;&#27818;&#20030;&#34892;&#65288;11&#26376;27&#33267;30&#26085;&#65289;*

2012&#24180;11&#26376;27&#26085;15:49 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 

&#21644;&#35759;&#32593;.hexun.com

http://www.b-china.cnl






&#36825;&#26159;&#21338;&#35272;&#20250;&#23460;&#22806;&#23637;&#21306;&#23637;&#31034;&#30340;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#65288;11&#26376;27&#26085;&#25668;&#65289;&#12290;11&#26376;27&#26085;&#65292;2012&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#12289;&#24314;&#26448;&#26426;&#26800;&#12289;&#24037;&#31243;&#36710;&#36742;&#21450;&#35774;&#22791;&#21338;&#35272;&#20250;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#26032;&#22269;&#38469;&#21338;&#35272;&#20013;&#24515;&#24320;&#24149;&#65292;&#26469;&#33258;&#20013;&#22269;&#12289;&#24503;&#22269;&#12289;&#24847;&#22823;&#21033;&#12289;&#32654;&#22269;&#31561;40&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#21644;&#22320;&#21306;&#30340;&#36817;2700&#23478;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#20225;&#19994;&#38598;&#20013;&#23637;&#31034;&#26368;&#26032;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#21644;&#25216;&#26415;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#35060;&#37995; &#25668;






11&#26376;27&#26085;&#65292;&#19968;&#21488;&#38130;&#36710;&#22312;&#21338;&#35272;&#20250;&#29616;&#22330;&#34920;&#28436;&#29305;&#25216;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#35060;&#37995; &#25668;
On November 27, a forklift truck performing stunts on the Expo site. Xinhua News Agency reporter Pei Xinshe

&#12288;
*2012 China International Construction Machinery Exhibition held in Shanghai &#65288;Nov 27~30&#65289;
*
November 27, 2012 3:49 PM Source: Xinhua

Construction Machinery Exposition outdoor exhibition show (November 27, photo). November 27, 2012 China International Construction Machinery, Building Material Machines, Construction Vehicles and Equipment Exposition opened at the Shanghai New International Expo Centre, 2700 from nearly 40 countries and regions including China, Germany, Italy, the United States and other construction machinery enterprises showcase the latest products and technologies. Xinhua News Agency reporter Pei Xinshe


google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*China Preparing for a Nation-wide 4G network*
China Preparing for a Nation-wide 4G network | China's Great Science and Technology




2012-11-27 &#8212; Engineers test new mobile grid ahead of launch of revolutionary technology. A bus installed with professional testing equipment is driven slowly along the main roads in Qingdao&#8217;s Huangdao development zone. Engineers watch a screen in the center area of the vehicle, checking ever-changing numbers that reflect the status of a TD-LTE 4G trial network.

The average download rate is around 35 megabits per second, with the maximum rate sometimes reaching 95 mbps. When engineers open a popular TV drama on the Chinese video website Youku.com, there is almost no download waiting time and the picture quality is good.

It is a common scenario for Ericsson China&#8217;s engineers on the newly constructed TD-LTE trial network. TD-LTE stands for Time Division Long Term Evolution technology, one of the international 4G mobile telecommunication standards. It is a homegrown technology largely promoted by China Mobile Ltd, the nation&#8217;s biggest telecom carrier.

Li Jiangli, senior customer solution manager at Ericsson China, said the TD-LTE trial network Ericsson built in Qingdao has been very successful and demonstrated a much superior performance than the current 2G and 3G mobile networks.

&#8220;Compared with 2G and 3G networks, the TD-LTE network will enable people to do more things with mobile phones. For example, you can watch movies, have video conferences and complete tasks that use large data traffic,&#8221; Li said.

Telecom equipment vendors including Ericsson are closely cooperating with China Mobile to deploy and test TD-LTE trial networks. Only through various tests under different circumstances can equipment suppliers gather experience and prepare well for their future commercial use, she added.

In Qingdao, Ericsson tested the possibility of updating GSM 2G base stations directly to the 4G TD-LTE base stations. &#8220;The solution does not only provide quality 4G functions but also greatly reduces the construction cost for telecom operators,&#8221; said Chang Gang, chief marketing officer of Ericsson China.
China Mobile owns most of the nation&#8217;s GSM base stations and operates one of the world&#8217;s most efficient GSM networks. The number of China Mobile&#8217;s GSM stations is more than double the carrier&#8217;s TD-SCDMA 3G base stations. By making better use of its GSM 2G resources, China Mobile can deploy a 4G network in a much shorter time because it takes only one hour to update a 2G station, Chang said.

China Mobile has been officially running the second phase of its scale-trial of TD-LTE technology in 13 Chinese cities since June. In addition to Ericsson, other leading telecom equipment vendors such as Huawei, ZTE and Alcatel Lucent have all participated and come up with new solutions and applications for the TD-LTE network.

In Hangzhou, people can experience TD-LTE network&#8217;s high-speed data transfer in buses. In Shenzhen, when the 26th Summer World University Games opened last year, media reporters were already able to shoot videos and send them back to editing platforms immediately via a TD-LTE trial network.

&#8220;The world&#8217;s 4G network development is gaining momentum. There is a clear trend in that all telecom equipment vendors are actively joining China&#8217;s 4G development,&#8221; said Huang Meng, a telecom analyst at Beijing-based research firm Analysys International.

The increasing 4G activity is largely driven by positive signals released by Chinese government and telecom operators recently, analysts said.

Miao Wei, minister for industry and information technology, revealed the Chinese government would soon grant 4G licenses to telecom carriers. The government will issue 4G licenses over the coming year, Miao was quoted as saying in a China National Radio report.

The ministry officially defined the TD-LTE spectrum &#8211; 2,500-2,690 MHz &#8211; in China in October, paving the way for future TD-LTE network commercial use.

Xi Guohua, chairman of China Mobile, said in June that China Mobile plans to have a total of more than 200,000 TD-LTE base stations through new builds and upgrades by 2013.

Rumors have circulated in Chinese media that China Telecom, the nation&#8217;s smallest mobile carrier, will probably adopt TD-LTE technology when it starts to deploy its 4G network. If true, it would be a great boost for the TD-LTE industry both at home and abroad.


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *MTK6588&#26102;&#38388;&#25110;&#25512;&#21069; &#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#26126;&#24180;&#25512;8&#26680;MT6599 &#65311;
> 
> &#26102;&#38388;:2012-09-26
> 
> &#26469;&#28304;:&#26412;&#31449;&#21407;&#21019; mtk&#25163;&#26426;&#32593;
> &#20316;&#32773;:&#19969;&#39321;
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#19968;&#23395;&#24230;&#21363;&#23558;&#25512;&#20986;&#22235;&#26680;MTK6588&#30340;&#28040;&#24687;&#26089;&#23601;&#20256;&#36941;&#19994;&#30028;&#65292;MTK MT6588&#25317;&#26377;4&#20010;1G&#20027;&#39057;&#30340;A7&#26550;&#26500;&#26680;&#24515;&#65292;28nm&#21046;&#31243;&#65292;&#25454;&#21488;&#28286;&#24037;&#21830;&#26102;&#25253;&#26368;&#26032;&#28040;&#24687;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#24052;&#20811;&#33713;&#36164;&#26412;&#35777;&#21048;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#22312;&#26152;&#22825;&#25351;&#20986;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;MTK6588&#25512;&#20986;&#26102;&#38388;&#21487;&#26395;&#30001;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#19968;&#23395;&#24230;&#25552;&#21069;&#33267;&#20170;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#24230;&#65281;&#32780;&#19988;&#30001;&#20110;MTK6588&#21333;&#29255;&#20215;&#26684;&#20165;18&#32654;&#20803;&#21040;20&#32654;&#20803;&#31454;&#20105;&#21147;&#21313;&#36275;&#65292;&#21315;&#20803;&#20197;&#19979;&#22235;&#26680;&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#23558;&#19981;&#20877;&#26159;&#8220;&#31070;&#35805;&#8221;
> 
> &#24052;&#20811;&#33713;&#36164;&#26412;&#35777;&#21048;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#36824;&#31216;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#38500;&#20102;&#20250;&#25552;&#21069;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#22235;&#26680;MTK MT6588&#19982;&#21516;&#26679;28&#32435;&#31859;&#21452;&#26680;MT6583&#20043;&#22806;&#65292;&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#24230;&#36824;&#23558;&#25512;&#20986;8&#26680;&#24515;ARM&#26550;&#26500;&#12289;&#25903;&#25345; LTE&#21516;&#26679;&#25903;&#25345;TD-SCDMA&#19982;WCDMA&#32593;&#32476;&#30340;MT6599&#12290;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#30340;&#36827;&#24230;&#21152;&#24555;&#65292;&#19968;&#21453;&#36831;&#20837;3G&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#24577;&#21183;&#65292;&#30452;&#36861;&#20854;&#23427;&#33455;&#29255;&#21378;&#21830;&#12290; &#26412;&#25991;&#26469;&#33258;MTK&#25163;&#26426;&#32593;MTK
> 
> &#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#29305;&#21035;&#28857;&#20986;MT6588&#30340;&#29305;&#24615;&#21253;&#25324;&#19979;&#21015;7&#39033;&#65306;
> &#19968;&#12289;&#21046;&#31243;&#20174;40&#32435;&#31859;&#36716;&#25442;&#33267;28&#32435;&#31859;&#21482;&#33457;&#20102;4&#23395;&#26102;&#38388;&#12289;&#27604;&#20197;&#24448;8&#33267;10&#23395;&#35201;&#30701;&#20102;&#35768;&#22810;&#65307;
> &#20108;&#12289;&#20197;&#33021;&#37327;&#28040;&#32791;&#36739;&#23569;&#30340; A7&#21462;&#20195;A9&#65307;
> &#19977;&#12289;&#32472;&#22270;&#25928;&#33021;&#21152;&#20493;&#65292;&#19988;&#34249;&#30001;Imagination SGX544&#25552;&#20379;3D&#21151;&#33021;&#65307;
> &#22235;&#12289;&#37319;&#29992;SRAM&#20813;&#36153;&#39537;&#21160;IC&#20197;&#38477;&#20302;&#38754;&#26495;&#25104;&#26412;&#65307;
> &#20116;&#12289;&#25903;&#25345;1,300&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;&#29031;&#30456;&#38236;&#22836;&#65292;&#39640;&#20110;800&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;&#65307;
> &#20845;&#12289;&#20215;&#26684;&#20165;18&#33267;20&#32654; &#20803;&#65292;&#19982;&#39640;&#36890;S4&#33455;&#29255;30&#33267;40&#32654;&#20803;&#30456;&#27604;&#20855;&#31454;&#20105;&#21147;&#65307;
> &#19971;&#12289;&#25552;&#26089;1&#23395;&#33267;&#20170;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#25512;&#20986;&#12290;
> 
> &#33267;&#20110;MT6588&#23545;&#25972;&#20307;&#24066;&#22330;&#19982;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#33719;&#21033;&#30340;&#24433;&#21709;&#20026;&#20309;&#65292;&#38470;&#34892;&#20043;&#35748;&#20026;&#20027;&#35201;&#26377;5&#39033;&#65306;
> &#19968;&#12289;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#20013;&#22269;4&#26680;&#24515;&#26234;&#33021;&#22411;&#25163;&#26426;&#20215;&#26684;&#30001;&#30446;&#21069;&#30340;320&#32654;&#20803;&#39532;&#19978;&#38477;&#21040;150&#32654;&#20803; &#20197;&#19979;&#65307;
> &#20108;&#12289;&#26410;&#26469;&#23558;&#30475;&#21040;&#26356;&#22810;&#19982;&#21452;&#26680;&#24515;Krait 1.7Ghz MSM8960A&#19982;4&#26680;&#24515;MSM8974&#30456;&#21516;&#30340;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#32780;&#38750;&#25509;&#19979;&#26469;&#25165;&#35201;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;8225Q&#12290;
> &#19977;&#12289;&#39044;&#20272;MT6583/MT6588&#26126;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#21344;&#25972;&#20307;&#26234;&#33021;&#22411;&#25163;&#26426;&#33455; &#29255;&#20986;&#36135;&#27604;&#37325;&#23558;&#36798;50&#65285;&#65292;&#21363;&#20415;&#21518;&#24180;&#31532;&#22235;&#23395;&#25512;&#20986;MT6599&#21518;&#65292;&#20063;&#26377;50&#65285;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#22240;&#32780;&#35843;&#21319;&#20986;&#36135;&#39044;&#20272;&#20540;&#65307;
> &#22235;&#12289;MT6588&#23558;&#26377;&#21161;&#20110;&#25972;&#20307;ASP&#32500;&#25345;&#22312;10&#32654;&#20803;&#20197; &#19978;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#19988;&#23458;&#25143;&#33021;&#32479;&#19968;&#31995;&#32479;&#35774;&#35745;&#65307;
> &#20116;&#12289;&#24110;&#21161;1,300&#19975;&#30011;&#32032;CMOS&#24863;&#27979;&#19982;&#21151;&#29575;&#25918;&#22823;&#22120;&#21378;&#21830;&#23558;&#37325;&#24515;&#25918;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#19982;&#20854;&#23427;&#26032;&#20852;&#24066;&#22330;&#12290;
> 
> &#30446;&#21069;&#22269;&#20869;&#25163;&#26426;&#21378;&#21830;&#32852;&#24819;&#24050;&#34987;&#20256;&#20986;&#24320;&#22987;&#20102;MT6588&#22235;&#26680;&#22788;&#29702;&#22120;Arkansas&#25163;&#26426;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;10-11&#26376;&#20221;&#21487;&#19982;&#22823;&#23478;&#35265;&#38754;&#65292;&#32780;&#21478;&#19968;&#20010;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#20869;&#22320;&#21512;&#20316;&#20249;&#20276;&#37329;&#31435;&#25163;&#26426;&#20063;&#20256;&#20986;&#21516;&#26679;&#24320;&#22987;MTK6588&#25163;&#26426;&#35268;&#21010;&#65292;&#30475;&#26469;MTK6588&#22235;&#26680;&#26234;&#33021;&#25163;&#26426;&#30340;&#39118;&#22768;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#36817;&#20102;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#30456;&#20449;&#26126;&#24180;8&#26680;MTK6599&#30340;&#38754;&#19990;&#65292;&#32852;&#21457;&#31185;&#36824;&#20250;&#32473;&#25105;&#20204;&#22823;&#30340;&#24778;&#21916;&#12290;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MediaTek Launching 8 Core MT6599 With LTE Early Next Year!*
> SEP 26, 2012
> 
> 
> English link
> 
> MediaTek announced to pieces of great news today, the first is that they have moved the launch of the quad-core MT6588 CPU from early next-year to the 4th quarter of 2012 instead, which means low-cost Chinese quad-core phones are a matter of months away, in fact *Lenovo* are already testing theirs!
> 
> Even better than that though is news that MediaTek are planning to unleash its 8-core MT6599 CPU&#8217;s on the world as early as the first quarter of next year!
> 
> The 8-core MT6599 is not only going to bring some phenomenal performance increases to Chinese Android phones but also some great new never seen before features too, features which international customers are likely to be very excited about.
> 
> The MT6599 8-core CPU will be the first low-cost chip easily available to Chinese OEM&#8217;s wich offers support for LTE and TD-SCDMA / WCDMA which means that not only are we on the cusp of super powered 8 core phones but, super powered 8 core phones with LTE 4G support!




*In 2013, ZTE will Make Smartphone with 8 Core Processor*

Monday, 26 November 2012, 12:39 | Smartphone | 0 Comment | Read 74 Timesby Gracia Hidayat

Read more: http://technolookers.com/2012/11/26...artphone-with-8-core-processor/#ixzz2DRij9xZZ

Mobile phone with quad core processors are still not considered advanced enough by ZTE. Even in a recent report, the Chinese mobile phone manufacturer is preparing a mobile phone with 8 core processor called* ZTE Apache* in 2013.

Processors used by ZTE on the phone is not Nvidia or Qualcomm-made processor. Instead *ZTE will reportedly wear 8 core processor manufactured by Mediatek*. Mediatek own party reportedly preparing production MT6599 ARM15 processor using 28nm processing technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#31532;11&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#29616;&#20195;&#21270;&#38081;&#36335;&#25216;&#26415;&#35013;&#22791;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250;&#22312;&#20140;&#24320;&#24149;
*

*The 11th China International modern railway technology and equipment exhibition opened in Beijing (November 27 to 30)*

modernrailways.com.cn

xinhuanet.com







11&#26376;27&#26085;&#65292;&#21442;&#35266;&#32773;&#22312;&#35266;&#30475;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#20986;&#21475;&#24052;&#35199;&#29992;&#20110;2016&#24180;&#22799;&#23395;&#22885;&#36816;&#20250;&#30340;&#19987;&#29992;&#22320;&#38081;&#27169;&#22411;&#12290;
&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#31532;11&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#29616;&#20195;&#21270;&#38081;&#36335;&#25216;&#26415;&#35013;&#22791;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250;&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#24320;&#24149;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#36335;&#21046;&#36896;&#19994;&#24040;&#22836;&#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#21644;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#23637;&#20986;&#20102;&#23427;&#20204;&#22312;&#38081;&#36335;&#26426;&#36710;&#36710;&#36742;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#21450;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#22269;&#22806;&#38081;&#36335;&#30693;&#21517;&#20844;&#21496;&#24222;&#24052;&#36842;&#12289;&#35199;&#38376;&#23376;&#12289;&#38463;&#23572;&#26031;&#36890;&#31561;&#20063;&#23637;&#20986;&#20102;&#20854;&#26368;&#26032;&#38081;&#36335;&#25216;&#26415;&#19982;&#35013;&#22791;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#21016;&#38271;&#40857; &#25668;&#65289;

November 27, visitors watch the China North Vehicle Group exported to Brazil dedicated metro model for the 2016 Summer Olympics.

The date of the 11th international modern railway technology and equipment exhibition in Beijing. The Chinese railway manufacturing giant China South Locomotive and China Northern Auto Show them new products and new technologies in the field of railway rolling stock. In addition, the foreign railway renowned company, Bombardier, Siemens, Alstom also exhibited its latest railway technology and equipment. Xinhua News Agency issued, (LIU Changlong photo)






&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#23458;&#36816;&#30005;&#21147;&#26426;&#36710;&#27169;&#22411;
Passenger electric locomotive model developed by the China North CNR Corporation






&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#25209;&#22478;&#38469;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#27169;&#22411;
Developed by the China CNR Corp., China's first intercity EMU model











&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#23637;&#21306;&#21442;&#35266;&#21015;&#36710;&#27169;&#22411;
Various train models exhibiting in the China CNR Corporation area






11&#26376;27&#26085;&#65292;&#24503;&#22269;&#21378;&#21830;&#37319;&#22467;&#23386;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#22312;&#20171;&#32461;&#36866;&#29992;&#20110;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#30340;&#39640;&#36895;&#40831;&#36718;&#31665;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#31532;11&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#29616;&#20195;&#21270;&#38081;&#36335;&#25216;&#26415;&#35013;&#22791;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250;&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#24320;&#24149;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#36335;&#21046;&#36896;&#19994; &#20013;&#22269;&#21335;&#36710;&#21644;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#23637;&#20986;&#20102;&#22312;&#38081;&#36335;&#26426;&#36710;&#36710;&#36742;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#26032;&#20135;&#21697;&#21450;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#22269;&#22806;&#38081;&#36335;&#30693;&#21517;&#20844;&#21496;&#24222;&#24052;&#36842;&#12289;&#35199;&#38376;&#23376;&#12289;&#38463;&#23572;&#26031;&#36890;&#31561;&#20063;&#21442;&#21152;&#23637;&#35272;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#29579;&#30003; &#25668;

On November 27, the German manufacturer ZF staff introduced the high-speed gear box suitable for EMU.The date of the 11th international modern railway technology and equipment exhibition in Beijing. The Chinese railway manufacturing industry of China South Locomotive and China CNR Corporation new products and new technologies in the field of railway rolling stock. Xinhua News Agency reporter Wang Shen (Photographer&#65289;







news.hexun.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

To lay a solid foundation for future economic development and to boost the immediate economy&#12290;

China always thinks at least 20 years ahead&#12290;1diot.

*China approves $7.87 billion in rail projects to boost economy: Report*

27 Nov, 2012, 12.20PM IST

SHANGHAI: China *has approved construction of two city subway projects worth 49 billion yuan* ($7.87 billion), adding to the list of recent railway project approvals aimed at boosting growth in the world's second biggest economy. 

The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's state planning agency, *also approved a feasibility study on an inter-city rail line between Fuzhou and Pingtan&#65288;Like this a lot&#12290;Hello Taiwan&#65281;&#65289;, an island off the coast of Fujian, worth a further 26 billion yuan*, the official Shanghai Securities News reported. 

The projects appear aimed at shoring up growth in China's economy, which has slowed for seven consecutive quarters, most recently posting 7.4 per cent annual growth for the third quarter. 

More recent data, however, has shown signs of a recovery, with fixed-asset investment, factory output, and retail sales all beating expectations in October. 

Shanghai Securities News, citing an announcement from the NDRC, reported the agency had approved construction of a *second subway line in Fuzhou*, the capital city of prosperous Fujian province, on China's east coast. 

The commission also approved construction of the *first two subway lines in Urumqi*, the capital of western China's Xinjiang Autonomous Region, the paper reported. 

The Fuzhou project, which will take four years to complete, is worth 18 billion yuan, while the Urumqi project will total 31 billion yuan and is due for completion in 2019. 

The latest project approvals come on the back of a slate of rail and other projects approved in recent months. In early September, NDRC approved 25 rail projects totalling $110 billion. 

Reuters estimated that a flurry of new project approvals announced in early September, when concerns about the slowing economy were at their peak, totalled $157 billion. 

Last month, the Ministry of Railways announced it had raised its spending plan for 2013 to 630 billion yuan from 610 billion announced in September. 

China approves $7.87 billion in rail projects to boost economy: Report - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahfatzia

*Birth rule could be relaxed*








Changes to the family planning policy are being considered, and action plans have been drawn up, amid a graying society and other demographic challenges, according to a former minister of the National Population and Family Planning Commission.

The commission and other population research institutes have handed in assessment reports and action plans concerning policy change to the government, Zhang Wei-qing, director of the Population, Resources and Environment Committee of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, told China Daily.

According to Zhang, one of the key areas of possible change will concern the criteria for urban couples having a second child.

At present, only parents who are themselves an only child are allowed to have a second child.

Under the proposed changes, couples will be able to have a second child even if one of them is not an only child.

"China's population policy has always taken into account demographic changes but any fine-tuning to the policy should be gradual and consider the situation in different areas," Zhang said

The relaxed policy might first be implemented in more economically productive regions that are facing greater demographic challenges, especially an aging population and a large influx of migrant workers, he said.

And places that have implemented the country's family planning policy well might also be chosen initially.

The national fertility rate (the average number of children a woman has during her lifetime) stands at about 1.7, far below the replacement level of 2.1.

"Even with the policy further relaxing, there won't be any sharp rise in the population," Zhang said, adding that an ideal fertility rate should be at least 1.8.

President Hu Jintao said in the report of the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China this month that "we must adhere to the basic state policy of family planning, improve the health of newborns, steadily improve the population policy and promote long-term and balanced population growth".

Observers said it was the first time that "maintaining low reproduction levels" had been omitted, representing the central government's wish to ease the policy.

Government policy in the early 1970s was that two (children) were preferred.

That gradually changed in the early 1980s to become a one-child rule in urban areas.

Starting in 1984, the rules began to be relaxed.

"We can see that the population policy was always diversified and dynamic," Zhang noted. "So the coming fine-tuning to the one-child rule is just a step forward to improve the policy," he explained.

Lu Jiehua, a social-demographics professor at Peking University and a member of the National Population and Family Planning Commission, agreed.

"I think the government will take action next year and the changes are inevitable given the increasingly complicated population problems ranging from ageing to a massive migrant population, and the huge gender gap," he said.

But whether it will be a universal change or introduced in selected pilot projects remains to be seen, he noted.

But he also conceded that the fertility rate will hardly return up to 2 and "in the coming 20 years, family planning on the mainland will remain dominated by the government rather than the family itself," he said.

"But a universal two-child policy appears to be a future trend," he expected.

However, easing the policy alone will not fix all the demographic problems, he noted.

Zhang echoed the sentiment adding that "other issues, like facilitating the migrant population in cities and largely improving the overall health of newborns have to be addressed as well as facilitating healthy population development".

Birth rule could be relaxed- China.org.cn


In Singapore I'm a star and envy of my friends because I have three beautiful daughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> *Birth rule could be relaxed*
> 
> In Singapore I'm a star and envy of my friends because I have *three *beautiful daughters.



three daughters? Cool!
I hear Singapore has one of the lowest birth rates in the world. You save Singapore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> three daughters? Cool!
> I hear Singapore has one of the lowest birth rates in the world. You save Singapore!



Singapore is in the upper hand in respect of regulating their birth rates! They can relax their immigration criteria and guess what will happen or through administrative measures ( tax and other benefits)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22830;&#36130;&#25919;&#20170;&#24180;&#27442;&#23433;&#25490;&#36164;&#37329;&#36926;150&#20159;&#30830;&#20445;&#20892;&#26449;&#23398;&#29983;&#21507;&#19978;&#33829;&#20859;&#39184;*

2012-11-29 08:01:42&#12288;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20809;&#26126;&#22270;&#29255;&#12288;

http://photo.gmw.cn/2012-11/29

&#36130;&#25919;&#37096;2012&#24180;11&#26376;28&#26085;&#21457;&#24067;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;2012&#24180;&#20013;&#22830;&#36130;&#25919;&#24050;&#32047;&#35745;&#23433;&#25490;&#19987;&#39033;&#36164;&#37329;150.53&#20159;&#20803;&#65292;&#29992;&#20110;&#25903;&#25345;&#23454;&#26045;&#20892;&#26449;&#20041;&#21153;&#25945;&#32946;&#23398;&#29983;&#33829;&#20859;&#25913;&#21892;&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;&#20026;&#30830;&#20445;&#20892;&#26449;&#20041;&#21153;&#25945;&#32946;&#23398;&#29983;&#33829;&#20859;&#25913;&#21892;&#35745;&#21010;&#39034;&#21033;&#23454;&#26045;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#36130;&#25919;&#36817;&#26399;&#19979;&#36798;2012&#24180;&#31179;&#23395;&#23398;&#26399;&#31532;&#20108;&#25209;&#19987;&#39033;&#36164;&#37329;22.85&#20159;&#20803;&#65292;&#29992;&#20110;&#38598;&#20013;&#36830;&#29255;&#29305;&#27530;&#22256;&#38590;&#22320;&#21306;&#20892;&#26449;&#20041;&#21153;&#25945;&#32946;&#23398;&#29983;&#33829;&#20859;&#33203;&#39135;&#34917;&#21161;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#19979;&#36798;2012&#24180;&#22320;&#26041;&#35797;&#28857;&#20013;&#22830;&#22870;&#34917;&#36164;&#37329;15.41&#20159;&#20803;&#65292;&#23545;&#21508;&#22320;&#22312;&#22269;&#23478;&#35797;&#28857;&#22320;&#21306;&#20197;&#22806;&#30340;&#36139;&#22256;&#22320;&#21306;&#12289;&#27665;&#26063;&#22320;&#21306;&#12289;&#36793;&#30086;&#22320;&#21306;&#12289;&#38761;&#21629;&#32769;&#21306;&#31561;&#22320;&#24320;&#23637;&#22320;&#26041;&#35797;&#28857;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#36130;&#25919;&#26681;&#25454;&#22320;&#26041;&#36130;&#25919;&#25237;&#20837;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#25353;5:5&#30340;&#27604;&#20363;&#20104;&#20197;&#22870;&#34917;&#12290;&#33267;&#27492;&#65292;2012&#24180;&#20013;&#22830;&#36130;&#25919;&#20849;&#23433;&#25490;&#19987;&#39033;&#36164;&#37329;150.53&#20159;&#20803;&#12290;&#25454;&#32479;&#35745;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#33829;&#20859;&#25913;&#21892;&#35745;&#21010;&#22269;&#23478;&#21644;&#22320;&#26041;&#35797;&#28857;&#20849;&#35206;&#30422;987&#20010;&#21439;2900&#22810;&#19975;&#23398;&#29983;&#12290;&#22270;&#20026;&#28246;&#21271;&#30465;&#31213;&#24402;&#21439;&#37101;&#23478;&#22365;&#38215;&#26472;&#23478;&#40857;&#23567;&#23398;&#23398;&#29983;&#22312;&#23398;&#26657;&#39184;&#21381;&#24555;&#20048;&#20998;&#20139;&#33829;&#20859;&#39184;&#12290;(&#29579;&#36745;&#23500
















*The central budget this year would like to arrange for funds to more than 15 billion to ensure that rural students to eat nutritious meals*

2012-11-29 08:01:42 Source: Guangming (Bright) pictures

The Ministry of Finance announced on November 28, 2012, the Central Government has targeted 15.053 billion yuan of special funds for nutrition improvement program to support the implementation of rural compulsory education students. To ensure the smooth implementation of rural compulsory education students nutrition improvement program, the central government has recently issued a second batch of special funds of the fall semester of 2012, 285 million, nutritional meal supplement used to focus on merging the special difficulties of rural compulsory education students. Issued 2012 local pilot central Prize complement funds 15.41 billion at the same time, poverty-stricken areas, ethnic minority areas, border areas, old revolutionary base areas, and other places around the outside of the national pilot areas to carry out a local pilot, the central government based on the local financial input, press 5: 5 in proportion to award up. At this point, the central budget in 2012 organized a total of 15.053 billion yuan of special funds. According to statistics, the national and local pilot nutrition improvement program covering a total of more than 2900 million students in 987 counties. Pictured, Kuo Jingjiaba, Zigui County Yangjia Long primary school students in the school cafeteria happy to share a nutritious meal. (Wang Huifu)


google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China moves to phase out incandescent bulbs 
Xinhua, October 18, 2012 

A three-step plan to eliminate the use of energy-inefficient incandescent bulbs and subsequently reduce emissions was revealed by China's government on Wednesday.

It was announced at a ceremony organized by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) to mark the country's ban on imports and sales of incandescent bulbs with a wattage of 100 watts or greater on Oct. 1 in accordance with a plan unveiled by the NDRC last November.

NDRC deputy director Xie Zhenhua said at the event that China will save 48 billion kilowatt-hours of power annually, equivalent to a reduction of 48 million tonnes of carbon dioxide, if all 1.4 billion of the country's incandescent bulbs currently in use are replaced with energy-saving lamps.

Lighting accounts for about 13 percent of the country's total electricity use, according to Xie.

"This is another positive measure taken by the government to ensure the completion of China's energy-saving and emission-reduction goals set for the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-2015), as well as a move to actively deal with global climate change," the NDRC deputy director said.

The government has pledged to cut energy consumption per unit of gross domestic product by 16 percent while slashing carbon emissions by 17 percent before 2015.

China is among a vanguard group of countries, including Argentina, Australia, the Philippines, EU countries and the United States, that are effectuating bans on incandescent lights, said Renata Lok-Dessallien, UN resident coordinator and United Nations development program resident representative in China.

"Building on the foundations already laid, China's efforts in low-carbon growth, if sustained and fully implemented, will make it a global leader in the fight against climate change," Lok-Dessallien said.

A ban on imports and sales of 60-watt-or-greater incandescent bulbs will take effect on Oct. 1, 2014, while the same rule will apply to incandescent bulbs with wattages of 15 watts or greater starting Oct. 1, 2016, under the plan.

The government may adjust the final phase of the plan according to a mid-term evaluation that will be completed on Sept. 30, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Thursday, Nov 29, 2012 07:45 PM +0800 

*GM venture in China plans $1 billion auto plant* 

By By Kelvin Chan, Associated Press 

HONG KONG (AP) &#8212; General Motors Co. and its joint venture partners in China say they will spend 6.6 billion yuan ($1 billion) to build a third car plant to keep up with demand for vehicles in the world&#8217;s biggest auto market.

The SAIC-GM-Wuling venture said the first phase of the factory will open in 2015.

The plant will be capable of turning out 400,000 vehicles and engines a year. It will help the joint venture reach its goal of producing 2 million vehicles a year in China by 2015. The company said Wednesday it wouldn&#8217;t decide which models to make until closer to the start of production.

The new factory will be in Chongqing city in central Sichuan province. The venture&#8217;s other two plants are located in Liuzhou in southern Guangxi region and Qingdao, on China&#8217;s northeastern coast.

China has been the world&#8217;s biggest auto market by vehicles sold since 2009, when it surpassed the United States. Some 18.5 million vehicles were sold in China last year and automakers expect the number to rise to 30 million by 2020. Foreign automakers have been expanding in China to offset flat or declining growth at home.

But slowing sales growth in China is prompting global automakers to look for new ways to tap the faster-growing low end of the market in smaller cities and the countryside.

SAIC-GM-Wuling is benefiting as rising incomes in those areas drive demand for the mini-trucks and microvans that it&#8217;s focused on making. The venture has sold 1.31 million vehicles in China so far this year, compared with 1.28 million for all of 2011.

The joint venture, which also makes cars under GM&#8217;s only-in-China discount line Baojun, last week opened a $1.3 billion factory at its Lizhou facility to make cars for that brand.

Shanghai-based SAIC Motor Corp. owns 50.1 percent of SAIC-GM-Wuling, while GM China owns 44 percent and Liuzhou-based Wuling Motors owns 5.9 percent.

The joint venture is one of several GM has in China, where foreign carmakers are required to team up with local partners. The company&#8217;s Chinese brands include Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet and Opel as well as Jiefang and Wuling.

GM venture in China plans $1 billion auto plant - Salon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Tuesday, Nov 27, 2012

AFP 

*Renault to set up in China: industry source* 

BEIJING - French car maker Renault is planning to build a 200,000-vehicle a year plant in China, but needs political support to go ahead, a source with knowledge of the scheme said Tuesday.

For years Renault has left the Chinese market - the world's biggest - to its Japanese alliance partner Nissan, as part of their geographical division of markets.

The factory is to be built in Wuhan, in central China, by Renault and its joint venture partner Dongfeng, said the source, who works in the same area.

But an environmental impact assessment still has to be completed and the approval process will take several months, the source told AFP, and was likely to involve high-level political figures from France and China.

"It will be good if the foundation can be laid before the end of 2013," the source said.

The project is already being assessed by the National Development and Reform Commission, China's planning agency which approves all major industrial projects, the China Business News daily reported.

*The first phase would cost 6.5 billion yuan* (S$1.28 billion), the paper reported.

In September, Renault's chief operating officer Carlos Tavares told the Paris Motor Show that a request was "made in early September to Chinese authorities to grant us a licence to manufacture".

"We hope that by the end of the year we will see positive signs," Tavares said.

Dongfeng Group already has joint ventures with Nissan, which has Renault as its biggest shareholder, France's PSA Peugeot Citroën, and Japan's Honda.

In 1993, Renault set up a joint venture with China Sanjiang Space Group to produce the Traffic minibus, but production stopped in 2003.

According to a report by the consultancy McKinsey, the Chinese market for cars will grow eight per cent per year to reach 22 million units in 2020.

Germany's Volkswagen announced Friday it would invest almost US$13 billion (S$15.9 billion) in its joint ventures in China for 2013-15.

Renault to set up in China: industry source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*&#22826;&#21407;&#65306;&#22269;&#20869;&#39318;&#26465;&#39640;&#36895;&#36710;&#36718;&#29983;&#20135;&#32447;&#24314;&#25104;&#25237;&#20135;
Taiyuan: First production line of indigenous Wheel of high speed train being put into operation*
??????????????????---?????????




*Opening ceremony of first stage project.*








*End Product.*




*Production Line.*

&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#22826;&#21407;&#37325;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#39640;&#36895;&#21015;&#36710;&#20851;&#38190;&#38646;&#37096;&#20214;&#22269;&#20135;&#21270;&#19968;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#23436;&#24037;&#25237;&#20135;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#26465;&#39640;&#36895;&#21015;&#36710;&#36710;&#36718;&#29983;&#20135;&#32447;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#24403;&#20170;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#25216;&#26415;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#12289;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;&#21644;&#26234;&#33021;&#21270;&#31243;&#24230;&#26368;&#39640;&#30340;&#36710;&#36718;&#29983;&#20135;&#32447;&#65292;&#24180;&#20135;&#37327;&#21487;&#36798;30&#19975;&#29255;&#12290;&#22826;&#21407;&#37325;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#39640;&#36895;&#21015;&#36710;&#20851;&#38190;&#38646;&#37096;&#20214;&#22269;&#20135;&#21270;&#39033;&#30446;&#26159;&#28385;&#36275;&#25105;&#22269;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#25216;&#26415;&#21457;&#23637;&#38656;&#35201;&#30340;&#37325;&#28857;&#24037;&#31243;&#65292;&#39033;&#30446;&#24635;&#25237;&#36164;31&#20159;&#20803;&#65292;&#39033;&#30446;&#20108;&#26399;&#36824;&#23558;&#21253;&#25324;&#37325;&#36724;&#21644;&#36718;&#23545;&#20004;&#26465;&#29983;&#20135;&#32447;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#33539;&#25935;&#36798; &#25668;
*2012-11-29, Taiyuan Heavy Industry Group, the first stage of production of key indigenous component in high speed train has been finished, this is china first production line of high speed train wheel, which also most advanced, automatic and intelligent production line of wheel in the world, the annual output reach 300 thousands wheels. Localization project of key component of high speed train in Taiyuan Heavy Lndustry Group can meet the development need of rail transit in China, the project cost 3.1 billion yuan, the later second stage project will include heavy axle production line and wheel set production line, Xinhua reporter, Fan Minda.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*&#36890;&#24448;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#30340;&#39318;&#26465;&#38081;&#36335;&#36890;&#36710;
The railway to Lop Nur is open to traffic*
????????????---?????????




















&#24403;&#26085;12&#26102;26&#20998;&#65292;&#38543;&#30528;&#30001;&#21704;&#23494;&#24320;&#24448;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#30340;57001&#27425;&#36135;&#36816;&#21015;&#36710;&#32531;&#32531;&#22320;&#39542;&#31163;&#31449;&#21488;&#65292;&#21521;&#30528;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#30340;&#26041;&#21521;&#36827;&#21457;&#65292;&#20174;&#27492;&#8220;&#27515;&#20129;&#20043;&#28023;&#8221;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#21578;&#21035;&#20102;&#19981;&#36890;&#28779;&#36710;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#12290;&#36890;&#24448;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#30340;&#26032;&#30086;&#21704;&#65288;&#23494;&#65289;&#32599;&#65288;&#24067;&#27850;&#65289;&#38081;&#36335;&#65292;&#21271;&#36215;&#20848;&#26032;&#38081;&#36335;&#31532;&#20108;&#21452;&#32447;&#21704;&#23494;&#21335;&#28779;&#36710;&#31449;&#65292;&#36884;&#32463;&#33457;&#22253;&#20065;&#12289;&#21335;&#28246;&#12289;&#27801;&#21704;&#12289;&#24052;&#29305;&#12289;&#40098;&#40060;&#23665;&#12289;&#40657;&#40857;&#23792;&#12289;&#22810;&#22836;&#23665;&#12289;&#19996;&#21488;&#22320;&#12289;&#32599;&#20013;9&#20010;&#36710;&#31449;&#65292;&#30452;&#36798;&#32599;&#24067;&#27850;&#20013;&#24515;&#12290;&#35774;&#35745;&#25216;&#26415;&#26631;&#20934;&#20026;&#22269;&#23478;&#8545;&#32423;&#21333;&#32447;&#38081;&#36335;&#65292;&#20869;&#29123;&#29301;&#24341;&#65292;&#39044;&#30041;&#30005;&#21270;&#26465;&#20214;&#65292;&#35268;&#21010;&#36755;&#36865;&#33021;&#21147;&#20026;&#36135;&#36816;&#27599;&#24180;3000&#19975;&#21544;&#12290;&#21704;&#32599;&#38081;&#36335;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#23545;&#20110;&#24320;&#21457;&#27839;&#32447;&#30719;&#20135;&#36164;&#28304;&#12289;&#29305;&#21035;&#26159;&#23545;&#38078;&#32933;&#36164;&#28304;&#24320;&#21457;&#12289;&#32531;&#35299;&#25105;&#22269;&#38078;&#32933;&#36164;&#28304;&#19981;&#36275;&#21450;&#21152;&#24555;&#26032;&#30086;&#32463;&#27982;&#21457;&#23637;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#35201;&#24847;&#20041;&#12290;&#20170;&#21518;&#65292;&#21704;&#32599;&#38081;&#36335;&#36824;&#23558;&#19982;&#21704;&#23494;&#8212;&#20869;&#33945;&#21476;&#20020;&#27827;&#38081;&#36335;&#30456;&#36830;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#30086;&#29028;&#22806;&#36816;&#30340;&#21271;&#32764;&#36890;&#36947;&#65292;&#25285;&#36127;&#36215;&#26032;&#30086;&#29028;&#28845;&#36164;&#28304;&#36755;&#20986;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#21704;&#32599;&#38081;&#36335;&#36824;&#23558;&#19982;&#27491;&#22312;&#35268;&#21010;&#24314;&#35774;&#20013;&#30340;&#24211;&#23572;&#21202;&#8212;&#33509;&#32652;&#8212;&#26684;&#23572;&#26408;&#38081;&#36335;&#30456;&#25509;&#65292;&#24418;&#25104;&#26032;&#30086;&#19982;&#35199;&#21271;&#12289;&#35199;&#21335;&#22320;&#21306;&#23458;&#36135;&#36816;&#36755;&#30340;&#26032;&#36890;&#36947;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#27743;&#25991;&#32768; &#25668; 

Google translate:
12:26, 2012-11-29, along with the 57001 freight trains from Hami to Lop Nur slowly leaving the site, marching toward the Lop Nur direction, from "sea of &#8203;&#8203;death" Lop Nur bid farewell to the barrier of the history of the train. To Lop Nur in Xinjiang and Kazakhstan (secret) (Nur) Railway, the second lane of the north from the Lan-Xin Railway Hami South Railway Station via Garden Township, South Lake, Shah, Bart, the silver carp Mountain, Black Dragon peak, bulls Hill , East Mesa, Romania and nine stations, direct access to the the Lop Nur center. Design of technical standards for national &#8545; level single-track railway, internal combustion traction, reserved electrochemical conditions, planning transportation capacity for the freight of 30 million tons per year. Harrogate Railway's construction is of great significance for the development of mineral resources along the line, especially for the development of potash resources, alleviate China's potash resources are insufficient and speed up the economic development of Xinjiang. Harrow railway will Hami - Linhe Railway connected Xinjiang coal Sinotrans north wing channel, to take on the important task of the output of coal resources in Xinjiang. Addition, Harrogate Railway will being planned Korla - the Ruoqiang - Golmud railway construction phase, the formation of a new channel of Xinjiang and northwest, southwest regional passenger and freight transport. The Xinhua reporter Jiang Wenyao taken to Lop Nur railway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Nanjing 2014 Youth Olympic Games Mascot Unveiled*

http://www.olympic.org






29/11/2012
*The Nanjing 2014 Youth Olympic Games Organising Committee (NYOGOC) today unveiled its official mascot: *&#8220;*NANJINGLELE*&#8221;.

NANJINGLELE is inspired by a unique natural feature of the host city known as the &#8220;Rain-Flower Pebble&#8221; (also translated as &#8220;Riverstone&#8221. The design of the mascot takes the typical shape and appearance of this stone but in a creative and artistic way, highlighting the colours from the emblem&#8217;s palette. The word &#8216;lele&#8217; represents the sound of stones colliding together and is pronounced like the Chinese word meaning happiness or joy.

NYOGOC unveiled the official mascot at a grand ceremony held at the Nanjing Olympic Centre, one of the main competition venues for the upcoming Games. More than 4,000 people, including students, locals, government officials and sponsor representatives, attended the ceremony. The mascot was co-unveiled by Olympic Chinese champions Sun Yang (swimming), Huang Xu (artistic gymnastics) and Wu Jingyu (taekwondo), official dignitaries and a group of young people who are working with NYOGOC as advisors.

NANJINGLELE was chosen following a nationwide mascot design competition launched by NYOGOC earlier this year. More than 1.2 million students from more than 900 colleges across China participated in the competition.

In a congratulatory letter sent to NYOGOC and read out during the ceremony, International Olympic Committee President Jacques Rogge said: &#8220;The design of NANJINGLELE is truly inspiring and will certainly capture the attention of the world&#8217;s youth and older generations alike. Not only does it incorporate aspects of the host city&#8217;s majestic local stone, the Riverstone, but it is bright and vibrant and sets the tone for a fun, colourful and energetic Youth Olympic Games.&#8221;

The 2nd Summer Youth Olympic Games will take place in Nanjing in August 2014 and will bring together more than 3,800 young athletes from more than 200 countries and regions. Competing in the 28 sports on the Olympic programme, athletes will take part in high-level competition and off the field of play will be able to take part in a series of cultural and educational activities. 

More pix:











Artists hold "Lele", 2014 Summer Youth Olympics' mascot, during the unveiling ceremony in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province on Nov. 29, 2012. The creature of Lele was unveiled as the mascot for the 2014 Summer Youth Olympics here Thursday. (Photo/Xinhua)


english.sina.com

*&#23448;**&#32593; *Nanjing2014.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Yuanwang-21 Rocket Ship&#65288;for transporting rockets&#65288;CZ-5&#12289;CZ-7 and future CZ-9 etc.) from Tianjin to Wenchang in Hainan Island&#65289;launched 29.11.2012&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Contract for Yuanwang-7 has been signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

cirr said:


> Yuanwang-21 Rocket Ship&#65288;for transporting rockets&#65288;CZ-5&#12289;CZ-7 and future CZ-9 etc.) from Tianjin to Wenchang in Hainan Island&#65289;launched 29.11.2012&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

State-owned enterprises urged to expand overseas

12-02-2012 20:00 BJT 







video


China&#8217;s overseas investment has risen sharply in recent years. And as the country pushes ahead with its &#8220;Go-Out&#8221; strategy, State Owned Enterprises are being urged to expand outward investment further. 

&#8220;China&#8217;s state owned enterprises should continue to seek business opportunities in various sectors worldwide&#8221;, Chen Yuan, the newly appointed chairman of Chinese Enterprise Investment Association made the remark at its high-level council meeting in the Great Hall of People, adding that domestic companies need to further expand investment overseas.

Chen Yuan said,&#8220;As well as attracting inward foreign investment, domestic enterprises should focus more on expanding outward foreign investment, and speed up transformation of outward investment models.&#8221;

With a foreign reserve of more than 3 trillion dollars in hand, China&#8217;s &#8220;Go Out&#8221; strategy has been given high priority by the country&#8217;s ruling Communist Party. At the recently concluded National Party Congress, president Hu Jintao said in the country&#8217;s overall development plan that China should encourage domestic companies to increase the pace of outbound investments.

The direction they are headed, is seeing some shifts.

Chen Yuan said,&#8220;SOEs&#8217; outbound investment continues to be the mainstream of China&#8217;s investment overseas. Energy sector such as mining and electricity remain as the focus. Telecommunication, petrochemical and machinery manufacturing are also popular sectors. And while we keep working with China&#8217;s traditional trading partners such as US, Europe and Japan, more SOEs will be turning to emerging markets in Asia, Latin-America and Africa, investing in service and business sectors, as well as energy and resource fields."

China&#8217;s Outbound Direct Investment increased to more than 74 billion dollars in 2011, making it the world&#8217;s 6th largest investing country.

SOEs however, have encountered many obstacles in meeting their overseas plans. Foreign governments for instance, have on several occasions blocked proposals on national security concerns. Reported loss was also linked to a lack of knowledge about foreign markets, poor management and insufficient number of qualified workers.

But despite the challenges, Chinese SOEs continue to show strong commercial motivation, and many of them are operating in a manner similar to international companies.

China&#8217;s emergence as a major force in the international investment arena has caused some anxiety in the world&#8217;s capitals. But the country has made it clear that this will be a major trend for the years to come. And as China&#8217;s state-own enterprises seek business opportunities worldwide, they are also urged to be responsible corporations in foreign countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Int'l Volunteer Day marked in China*
2012-12-05

xinhuanet






A volunteer from Anhui Chinese Traditional Medicine Institute checks blood pressure for a migrant worker in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 5, 2012. Many Chinese volunteers make their contributions to the society on Wednesday, to mark the International Volunteer Day, which is an international observance designated by the United Nations since 1985. (Photo/Xinhua)






A volunteer from Anhui Chinese Traditional Medicine Institute checks blood pressure for a migrant worker in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 5, 2012.






Volunteers chat with elders who have no children living with them in Hefei






A volunteer from Anhui Chinese Traditional Medicine Institute implements cupping therapy on a migrant worker in Hefei,

sina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#28023;&#19978;&#39118;&#30005;&#23433;&#35013;&#33337;&#8220;&#21326;&#23572;&#36784;&#8221;&#21495;&#20132;&#20184;&#20351;&#29992;*
&#35760;&#32773; &#33635;&#20339;&#39062; &#36890;&#35759;&#21592; &#37041;&#27704;&#26106; &#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#36816;&#25253; &#26356;&#26032;&#26102;&#38388;&#65306;2012-12-4


&#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#36816; www.zgsyb.com






&#24635;&#36896;&#20215;&#36798;3&#20159;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065; &#23558;&#36212;&#29664;&#28207;&#28595;&#22823;&#26725;&#21327;&#21161;&#26045;&#24037;

&#26412;&#25253;&#35759; 12&#26376;3&#26085;&#65292;&#27888;&#24030;&#28023;&#20107;&#23616;&#20256;&#26469;&#28040;&#24687;&#65306;&#26085;&#21069;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#30446;&#21069;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#28023;&#19978;&#39118;&#30005;&#23433;&#35013;&#33337;&#8220;&#21326;&#23572;&#36784;&#8221;&#21495;&#27491;&#24335;&#24314;&#36896;&#23436;&#24037;&#65292;&#24182;&#22312;&#35813;&#23616;&#21150;&#29702;&#20102;&#20020;&#26102;&#33337;&#33334;&#22269;&#31821;&#30331;&#35760;&#12290;&#19979;&#19968;&#27493;&#65292;&#35813;&#23433;&#35013;&#33337;&#23558;&#36828;&#36212;&#29664;&#28207;&#28595;&#22823;&#26725;&#21327;&#21161;&#26045;&#24037;&#12290;

&#8220;&#21326;&#23572;&#36784;&#8221;&#21495;&#24037;&#31243;&#33337;&#30001;&#38742;&#27743;&#21335;&#27915;&#33337;&#33334;&#21046;&#36896;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#21046;&#36896;&#65292;&#35813;&#33337;&#37319;&#29992;&#21452;&#20307;&#33337;&#35774;&#35745;&#65292;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#38598;&#39118;&#22612;&#25171;&#26729;&#12289;&#39118;&#30005;&#35774;&#22791;&#23433;&#35013;&#20110;&#19968;&#20307;&#30340;&#28023;&#19978;&#39118;&#30005;&#35774;&#22791;&#24037;&#31243;&#23433;&#35013;&#26045;&#24037;&#33337;&#33334;&#65292;&#22312;&#19968;&#20307;&#21270;&#32508;&#21512;&#20316;&#19994;&#21151;&#33021;&#21644;&#33337;&#20307;&#24418;&#24335;&#19978;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#22810;&#20010;&#8220;&#19990;&#30028;&#31532;&#19968;&#8221;&#65292;&#24635;&#36896;&#20215;&#36798;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;3&#20159;&#20803;&#24038;&#21491;&#12290;

&#35813;&#33337;&#33337;&#38271;90&#31859;&#65292;&#33337;&#23485;50&#31859;&#65292;&#22411;&#28145;6.8&#31859;&#12290;&#33337;&#20307;&#19978;&#37197;&#32622;83&#31859;&#39640;&#30340;&#20027;&#21514;&#38057;&#24179;&#21488;&#65292;&#20027;&#21514;&#38057;&#24179;&#21488;&#23433;&#35013;&#19968;&#21488;400&#21544;&#33021;360&#24230;&#22238;&#36716;&#30340;&#36215;&#37325;&#26426;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#21514;&#39640;&#20026;120&#22810;&#31859;&#65292;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;40&#23618;&#27004;&#39640;&#12290;

&#8220;&#21326;&#23572;&#36784;&#8221;&#21495;&#38500;&#20102;&#33021;&#36827;&#34892;&#39118;&#30005;&#23433;&#35013;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#21487;&#20197;&#36827;&#34892;&#39118;&#26426;&#26729;&#22522;&#30340;&#25171;&#26729;&#20316;&#19994;&#12289;&#39118;&#26426;&#25972;&#20307;&#36816;&#36755;&#21644;&#39118;&#26426;&#25955;&#20214;&#23433;&#35013;&#31561;&#21151;&#33021;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#28023;&#19978;&#39118;&#30005;&#26045;&#24037;&#19968;&#20307;&#21270;&#20316;&#19994;&#12290;&#32780;&#20043;&#21069;&#65292;&#36825;&#20123;&#21151;&#33021;&#21017;&#24517;&#39035;&#30001;&#22810;&#33368;&#19987;&#19994;&#33337;&#33334;&#25215;&#25285;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#35828;&#65292;&#8220;&#21326;&#23572;&#36784;&#8221;&#21495;&#21487;&#23436;&#25104;&#20197;&#24448;&#19968;&#20010;&#33337;&#38431;&#30340;&#20316;&#19994;&#37327;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#36817;&#24180;&#26469;&#21463;&#22269;&#38469;&#37329;&#34701;&#21361;&#26426;&#24433;&#21709;&#65292;&#21508;&#22823;&#33337;&#20225;&#38754;&#20020;&#25509;&#21333;&#38590;&#12289;&#21033;&#28070;&#20302;&#31561;&#19968;&#31995;&#21015;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#33337;&#33334;&#34892;&#19994;&#38519;&#20837;&#20302;&#35895;&#12290;&#20026;&#31361;&#30772;&#22256;&#22659;&#65292;&#20419;&#36827;&#20225;&#19994;&#25345;&#32493;&#31283;&#23450;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#38742;&#27743;&#21335;&#27915;&#33337;&#33334;&#21046;&#36896;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#21450;&#26102; &#8220;&#35843;&#36716;&#33337;&#22836;&#8221;&#65292;&#30596;&#20934;&#38656;&#27714;&#37327;&#22823;&#12289;&#38468;&#21152;&#20540;&#39640;&#30340;&#28023;&#27915;&#24037;&#31243;&#33337;&#12289;&#29305;&#31181;&#33337;&#65292;&#25250;&#25235;&#21457;&#23637;&#20808;&#26426;&#65292;&#21019;&#19979;&#20102;&#22810;&#39033;&#22269;&#20869;&#35760;&#24405;&#12290;

*China's largest offshore wind power installation vessel delivered*
Reporter the Rong Jiaying correspondent Qiuyong Wang 
China Water Transport updated :2012 -12-4
Total cost amounted to 300 million yuan will go to Zhuhai-Hong Kong-Macau Bridge assist construction

* December 3, Taizhou Maritime Bureau came the news: A few days ago, China's largest offshore wind power installation vessel the "Waldorfchen" formal completion of the construction, and the council to apply for a temporary nationality of the ship registration. Next, the installation vessel went to Zhuhai-Hong Kong-Macau Bridge assist construction.

****Waldorfchen "project boat by Jingjiang Nanyang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd., the ship is a catamaran design piling is the largest collection of wind towers, wind power equipment installed in one of the offshore wind power equipment engineering installation and construction ship in one comprehensive job functions and hull formally created the "world's first" total cost of about 300 million yuan.

****The master of the ship 90 meters, the ship is 50 meters wide, 6.8 meters deep. The main hook platforms hull configuration of 83 meters, the main hook platform installed a 400-ton crane 360 degree rotation, maximum hanging height of over 120 meters, equivalent to 40 storeys high.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Southw*est China starts track-laying for first high-speed railway*

(Xinhua)16:59, December 03, 2012 

CHENGDU, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- Sichuan province started laying tracks on Sunday for the first high-speed railway in mountainous southwest China, where ancient visitors called a trip there harder than that to heaven.

*The railway, which will link cities including the cities of Mianyang, Deyang, Chengdu and Leshan, stretches 312 kilometers across the Wenchuan earthquake struck areas*.

Workers will lay down tracks about six kilometers a day, and work will be completed by the end of 2013. High-speed trains will run at a designed speed of 200 kilometers per hour.

*The total investment for the line will reach 40.5 billion yuan (6.4 billion U.S. dollars). There are 30 million residents along the railway*.

The railway is expected to make transportation more convenient in China's southwestern regions neighboring a few Southeast Asian nations.

China opened the world's first high-speed rail line in areas with extreme low temperatures on Saturday, bringing the country's high-speed rails in operation to 8,600 kilometers, the longest globally.

Southwest China starts track-laying for first high-speed railway - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China leaves behind the US as world's leading trade partner


Russia Today Published: 03 December, 2012, 21:50





_This picture taken on November 7, 2012 shows a ship berthed ahead of its cargo of containers being unloaded at the port of Qingdao in northeast China's Shandong province.(AFP Photo / China Out)_

In just five years, China surpassed the US as leading a trading partner in the world. With 124 countries considering China their largest trading partner and only 76 having that relationship with the US, the Asian country&#8217;s influence is on the rise.

In 2006, the US was the larger trading partner for 127 countries, while China dominated among 70. In 2011, the numbers reversed, with China dominating trade among 124 countries and the US being the top trade partner for only 76, the Associated Press reported. Some US allies even consider China their top trading partner, including Australia and South Korea.

The AP findings demonstrate China&#8217;s rapid ascent as a trade partner. As a result of its international relationships, the world&#8217;s most populous country is becoming more politically influential &#8211; and its rise won&#8217;t be ending anytime soon. China&#8217;s world output is forecasted to grow up to 8 percent a year over the next decade &#8211; a rate that surpasses all Western levels.

Trade with China was on average 12.4 percent of GDP for other countries &#8211; a rate that is higher than trade with the US has been in the past 30 years. Trade with China was only 3 percent of a country&#8217;s GDP in 2002, which demonstrates the surge that occurred in the last decade.

With rising trade influence, China is likely to also generate jobs, raise living standards and gain political power.
&#8220;The United States is a tiger with no power. Nobody can deny that China is the one now rising,&#8221; said Shin Cheol-soo, a South Korean businessman at the ENA Industry Co.

While the US is still the world&#8217;s largest importer and exports more expensive and high-quality products, China is a bigger market for 77 countries, which is an increase of 20 countries since the year 2000. The US exports innovative products in the automobile industry, aerospace, medicine, computers, finance and pharmaceuticals, but China&#8217;s low labor costs make it a success in products that can be produced cheaply.

At the current rate of trading, China will surpass the US and become the largest trader by the end of this year.
&#8220;The center of gravity of the world economy has moved to the east,&#8221; Mauricio Cardenas, the finance minister of Colombia, told AP. &#8220;I would say that there is nothing comparable in the last 50 years.&#8221;

While the recession hit US businesses hard, some began to thrive in China. Shin, the businessman at ENA Industry Co. who sold auto parts, moved his struggling business from the US to China. And across the world, people have begun to recognize the importance of China in the future world economy. Parents are increasingly encouraging their children to learn Mandarin in school.

&#8220;Mothers who send their kids here believe our children&#8217;s generation is the China generation. In the future, without learning Chinese, one won&#8217;t be able to get a job,&#8221; said Nancy Ching, who opened a Chinese-language school in South Korea.

China is also starting to look into markets that were so far dominated by the US. Rather than exporting products, the Chinese hope to soon sell services and investments, including construction and engineering. By building roads, dams, highways, and other structures in developing countries, China is now rivaling the US and Europe in areas it never touched before.

&#8220;When we see the people from America, they say &#8216;We want to assist Kenya&#8217;. But I don&#8217;t see it. China comes and I see one thing: the road,&#8221; said Joseph Makori, a professional driver in Kenya, where Chinese companies are increasingly winning government contracts to do construction.

China&#8217;s trade is reaching beyond just economic partnerships with countries in need of cheap products. The world&#8217;s most populous country is becoming an influential power in a range of aspects. While China is set to surpass the US and become the largest trader by the end of 2012, it may not be long before the countries will compete politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Russia, China Ink Deal to Build 2 New Nuclear Reactors*






06/12/2012

MOSCOW, December 6 (RIA Novosti)  Russia will build two new reactors at Chinas Tianwan nuclear power plant under an inter-governmental agreement signed on Thursday.

The bilateral protocol on the construction of Tainwans third and fourth reactors was signed in the presence of Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev and his Chinese counterpart Wen Jiabao.

Construction work will begin in December this year, Rosatom civilian nuclear power corporation head Sergei Kiriyenko said.

At the end of 2012, the first concrete will be poured for the foundation of the third and fourth reactors, Kiriyenko said, adding *the nuclear power stations site could accommodate as many as eight reactors.*

The Tianwan NPP is the largest facility the two countries have built under a bilateral cooperation agreement. Its first stage includes two power units with VVER-1000 reactors and was put into commercial operation in 2007.

Atomstroyexport and the Jiangsu nuclear power corporation signed a general contract to build the NPP in 1997. The Russian company was charged with design work, equipment and material supplies, construction and assembly work, putting it into operation and training Chinese personnel.

Russia, China Ink Deal to Build 2 New Nuclear Reactors | Business | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Solar Yacht be put into operation in Xiamen
&#22826;&#38451;&#33021;&#28216;&#33351;&#22312;&#21414;&#38376;&#30740;&#21046;&#25104;&#21151;&#24182;&#25237;&#20837;&#20351;&#29992; *

?????????????????---?????????









&#26085;&#21069;&#65292;&#30001;&#31119;&#24314;&#30465;&#21414;&#38376;&#24066;&#26480;&#33021;&#33337;&#33351;&#31185;&#25216;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#30740;&#31350;&#24320;&#21457;&#30340;&#22826;&#38451;&#33021;&#28216;&#33351;&#22312;&#21414;&#38376;&#30740;&#21046;&#25104;&#21151;&#24182;&#25237;&#20837;&#20351;&#29992;&#12290;&#36825;&#19968;&#30001;&#29627;&#29827;&#38050;&#21046;&#25104;&#30340;&#28216;&#33351;&#38271;15&#31859;&#65292;&#23485;6&#31859;&#65292;&#37325;3&#21544;&#65292;&#33337;&#39030;&#22826;&#38451;&#33021;&#38754;&#26495;&#38754;&#31215;&#36798;90&#24179;&#26041;&#31859;&#65292;&#22826;&#38451;&#33021;&#25152;&#20135;&#29983;&#30340;&#33021;&#37327;&#36716;&#21270;&#20648;&#23384;&#20026;&#30005;&#33021;&#65292;&#20026;&#33337;&#19978;&#21508;&#31181;&#30005;&#22120;&#29992;&#35774;&#22791;&#25552;&#20379;&#29992;&#30005;&#65292;&#26080;&#27745;&#26579;&#12289;&#26080;&#22122;&#38899;&#12289;&#38646;&#25490;&#25918;&#65292;&#26159;&#22478;&#24066;&#20869;&#27827;&#12289;&#28246;&#27850;&#12289;&#27700;&#24211;&#31561;&#27700;&#22495;&#26053;&#28216;&#35266;&#20809;&#29702;&#24819;&#30340;&#33410;&#33021;&#29615;&#20445;&#33337;&#21482;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#24352;&#22269;&#20426;&#25668; 

Google translate:
A few days ago, by the Xiamen City, Fujian Province, boat Technology Co., Ltd. - to research and development of solar yacht in Xiamen successfully developed and put into use. Made of glass fiber reinforced plastic yacht length of 15 meters, 6 meters wide and weighs three tons, the ship top solar panel area of &#8203;&#8203;90 square meters, solar energy conversion of stored electrical energy on board a variety of electrical equipment used electricity , no pollution, no noise, zero emissions, energy saving and environmental protection vessels ideal tourist cities inland rivers, lakes, reservoirs and other waters. Xinhua News Agency reporters Zhang Guo and Jun She

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's electric railway mileage exceeds 48,000 km*

Luc Citrinot - 06 December 2012

BEIJING- China's electric railway mileage has surpassed *48,000 kilometers*, ranking first in the world, the China Railway Engineering Corporation Railway Electrification Bureau Group Co., Ltd. (EEB) said Tuesday. It achieved this figure following the launching operation of a 921-kilometer electric railway line connecting the northeastern cities of Harbin and Dalian. The line is also the world's fastest rail line in regions with extremely low temperatures.

Wang Zuoxiang, head of the EEB technology department, said the country started to build electric railways in 1958, and in just over half a century, the mileage has exceeded that of Russia, the former country with the most electric railway mileage. There are 68 countries and regions with electric railways. Behind China, the leading ones are Russia with 43,300 kilometers, Germany with 21,013 kilometers, India with 18,810 kilometers, Japan with 16,965 kilometers and France with 15,217 kilometers.

According to the 12th five-year plan for railway development, *China will have around 120,000 kilometers of railway in operation -- 60 percent of which will be electric -- by the end of 2015*.

In between, Sichuan province started laying tracks on Sunday for the first high-speed railway in mountainous southwest China, where ancient visitors called a trip there harder than that to heaven. The railway, which will link cities including the cities of Mianyang, Deyang, Chengdu and Leshan, stretches 312 kilometers across the Wenchuan earthquake struck areas.Work is expected to be completed by the end of 2013. High-speed trains will run at a designed speed of 200 kilometers per hour.

The total investment for the line will reach 40.5 billion yuan (6.4 billion U.S. dollars). There are 30 million residents along the railway. The railway is expected to make transportation more convenient in China's southwestern regions which are neighbouring Laos and Vietnam, both located in the ASEAN. China has currently 8,600 kilometers of high-speed rails in operation. 

China&#39;s electric railway mileage exceeds 48,000 km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Central Plains Economic Zone established in 2012/12/8* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Central Plains Economic Zone, or the Zhongyuan economic zone covers an area of 290,000 square kilometers with a population of about 170 million, located in Central China's Henan province and includes areas in the neighboring provinces of Shanxi (Changzhi, Jincheng, Yuncheng cites), Shandong (Liaocheng, Heze cities), Heibei (Handan, Xingtai cities) and another 5 cities in Anhui province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fanling Monk

*Canada OK's foreign energy takeovers, but slams door on any more*






*Nexen headquarter building in downtown Calgary, Alberta, Canada*


(Reuters) - *Canada approved China's biggest ever foreign takeover on Friday, a $15.1 billion bid by state-controlled CNOOC Ltd for energy company Nexen Inc., but drew a line in the sand against future buys by state-owned enterprises.*

In a fierce defense of a tough, new foreign investment framework, *Prime Minister Stephen Harper said Canada would not deliver control of the oil sands - the world's third-largest proven reserves of crude - to a foreign government.*

The ruling, anxiously awaited by investors and politicians alike, followed months of heated debate about how much of Canada's energy sector could and should be absorbed by companies run by other nations.

The bid triggered unusually open dissent among legislators in the ruling right-of-center Conservatives, many of whom were particularly nervous about the idea of allowing China to gain control of the oil sands.

*Canada said yes to this deal, but will not do so next time.*

*"To be blunt, Canadians have not spent years reducing the ownership of sectors of the economy by our own governments, only to see them bought and controlled by foreign governments instead," Harper told reporters after Ottawa gave the deal the green light, along with approval for the less controversial takeover of gas company Progress Energy Resources Corp by another state-owned energy company, Petronas of Malaysia.*

"Foreign state control of oil sands development has reached the point at which further such foreign state control would not be of net benefit to Canada," he added.

The bid by CNOOC, China's third-largest oil company, had raised huge questions for Harper's Conservative government, which sought both to appear open for investment and to diversify Canadian energy exports toward Asia and away from the United States. The strict new approach restricts state-owned enterprises to minority stakes in Canadian enterprises except in what Harper described as "exceptional circumstances".

It will raise questions about how Canada can raise C$650 billion ($657 billion) in investment it says it needs in the natural resources sector in the next decade alone.

Ottawa has yet to clarify the meaning of "exceptional circumstances", but Canadian ministers and analysts say much of the money will have to come from abroad and cash-rich China is an obvious source.

Analysts said the new rules could please market operators who complain Ottawa is too vague about the kinds of foreign investment it wants. Investment Canada, part of the industry ministry, must decide if takeovers are a net benefit for Canada, but critics say the process is opaque.

The Conservatives shocked markets in October 2010 by unexpectedly blocking a bid by BHP Billiton Ltd for Saskatchewan-based fertilizer maker Potash Corp.

"This approval helps overcome some of the stigma that was associated with Investment Canada after the BHP rejection. I think it is good news for the perception of Canada as a destination for capital," said Oliver Borgers, a partner at McCarthy Tetrault in Toronto.

*STATE RUN, BUT WHICH STATE*

Harper said he was confident other firms would want to invest in the oil sands, third only to OPEC members Saudi Arabia and Venezuela in crude reserves.

"What we're doing here is preventing a situation which I see developing, I have been worried about for a while now, ... where in the name of an open, globally competitive economy, we could see the transformation of our economy into a state-run economy, just a state-run economy not (run) by our government," he said.

The main opposition New Democrats, who had wanted the Nexen deal blocked, said Harper had not done enough to clarify the net benefit test.

"What the decision today does is send a very clear signal that these types of transactions, that these kind of takeovers will be approved," said energy spokesman Peter Julian.

Nexen, long viewed as a takeover target, is involved in oil sands in Canada and offshore production operations around the world. It was an ideal target for CNOOC, especially since no Canadian firms had tried to buy it.

Petronas offered C$5.2 billion ($5.3 billion) for Progress, a mid-size gas producer. Both suitors offered hefty premiums.

The shares of both takeover targets went on a wild ride, slumping late in the Canadian trading session on speculation that an after-market announcement could be negative.

Nexen's New York-listed shares then surged in after-hours trading on a Reuters story that the deal had been approved. The Canadian dollar firmed.

*UNOCAL LESSON*

Canada said the approval came after CNOOC made significant commitments on transparency, employment and capital investments.

"By pushing back quite a bit they were probably able to get concessions in both these deals, in Nexen and in Progress," said Keith Moore, managing director at MKM Partners LLC in Stamford, Connecticut.

The all-cash offer and commitments are generous, some China and Hong Kong-based analysts said. But CNOOC had drawn lessons from its failed $18.5 billion bid for U.S. oil producer Unocal in 2005.

CNOOC has pledged, for example, to make Calgary the headquarters of its operations in the Americas, where it has already made major investments.

"CNOOC has been careful to address the net benefits to the Canadian authorities and regulators after its Unocal experience," said Scott Darling, head of Asia ex-Japan Oil & Gas Equity Research with Barclays in Hong Kong, adding that he expected CNOOC to complete the deal by the end of this year.

CNOOC has said the acquisition would boost production by 20 percent and proven reserves by 30 percent. The company has nine years of reserves based on current production -- one of the lowest ratios among major oil companies worldwide.

"For Nexen this is a fantastic deal," said Simon Powell, head of Asian oil and gas research at CLSA in Hong Kong. "What the big concern to me is that Nexen does not have the production growth that people think it does."

CNOOC officials in Beijing were not immediately available for comment.

The takeover gives CNOOC control of Nexen's 43 percent stake in the Buzzard field in the North Sea, the most important contributor in the crude blend used to for Brent international pricing benchmark.

CNOOC has asked the U.S. government to review its bid for Nexen's offshore oil assets in the Gulf of Mexico. CNOOC said last week the review was underway, and a Washington spokesman declined further comment on Friday.

*PROGRESS REJECTION*

Industry Minister Christian Paradis had initially rejected Petronas's bid for Progress but he allowed it to make new representations.

Petronas plans to re-list Progress in the next 3 to 5 years, said a Petronas source with knowledge of the deal. Progress assets include Canadian shale assets, in which Petronas already has a stake, and a liquefied natural gas export terminal under construction.

It has also agreed to have Canadians on the Progress board as independent directors and to retain the local workforce, the source said.

Petronas and Progress, which already have a joint venture in the Montney shale gas region of British Columbia, said this week they are advancing the C$11 billion LNG plant on Canada's West Coast. They held out the prospect of a bigger project if the takeover is approved, because Petronas would have access to all of Progress's gas reserves.

Canada OK's foreign energy takeovers, but slams door on any more | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

Chateau de Chine: Chinese buy prestige Bordeaux vineyard






_Chateau Bellefont Belcier estate and its vineyards, 
a Saint-Emilion premier grand cru classe 
in the southwestern town of Saint-Emilion near Bordeaux 
(AFP Photo / Nicolas Tucat) _


Chinese investors have purchased the elite Chateau Bellfont-Belcier vineyard in the Bordeaux region of France. Similar deals have caused outrage among some French politicians who are concerned the country is selling its wine heritage. 
*The sale of the 20 hectare Bellfont-Belcier vineyard was first reported in September, and was priced at up to two million euros per hectare according to the French media. Le Figaro newspaper describes the investor as simply Wang. 

The wine from the Chateau is the best quality and is classified as Grand Cru, and it&#8217;s the first such in the region to be bought by the Chinese. 
&#8220;The classification played an enormous role,&#8221; a spokesman for the agency which negotiated the deal, told France 24. Without the classification, &#8220;the price would not have been the same,&#8221; he added. 

In August the castle and vineyard of Gevrey-Chambertin in the Burgundy region was sold for over $8 million to a Chinese businessmen, RFI reports. A number of politicians said that France is selling off the national heritage. 

The sale in Bordeaux didn&#8217;t cause as much fuss as the province has a long tradition of foreign investment in the wine industry, says AFP.
"What is different is that it's in such short period. They've purchased 30 estates in two years. That's something," Herve Olivier, regional director of SAFER, French government agency overseeing rural land development, told France 24. 

Chinese investors in Bordeaux are primarily industrialists with diverse business interests including real estate and tourism, Olivier added. 
French wine has become very popular in China making it the fifth largest export market for French winemakers in 2011, chinapro.ru reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

It needs a better design.



yusheng said:


> The sale in Bordeaux didn&#8217;t cause as much fuss as the province has a long tradition of foreign investment in the wine industry, says AFP.



The floodgate is opened&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

632m 121FL Shanghai Tower, the speed at which this thing is rising is just insane:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China November factory output jumps to eight-month high*

By Aileen Wang and Koh Gui Qing

BEIJING | Sun Dec 9, 2012 2:46am EST 

BEIJING (Reuters) - Growth in China's factory output and retail sales jumped to eight-month highs in November as consumer inflation bounced off 33-month lows in the latest sign that its economy is snapping out of a protracted slump.

Analysts said Sunday's data showed *China is enjoying an enviable mix of benign inflation and rebounding economic growth* that allows Beijing to stand still on monetary and fiscal policies, or switch to an easier stance if needed.

"*The Chinese economy is now in a sweet spot* and can stay in the sweet spot through the first half of 2013," said Ting Lu, an economist at Bank of America-Merrill Lynch. "Beijing will be happy to sustain the current policy stance."

Data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed output from Chinese factories beat forecasts to climb *10.1 percent* in November from a year ago, its best performance since March.

Annual growth in retail sales also surprised by jumping *14.9 percent* in November, while fixed asset investment rose *20.7 percent* in the first 11 months of the year, a shade below forecasts.

The batch of activity data came after an inflation report out earlier on Sunday showed China's consumer price index rose 2 percent in November from a year ago -- just under forecasts for a 2.1 percent gain -- as vegetable prices soared.

But economists said the rise in consumer prices from near three-year lows was far from worrying, especially since it is well under Beijing's annual 4 percent inflation target.

"We expect consumer inflation to not see a big rebound until the first quarter of next year," said Jiang Chao, an analyst at Guotai Junan Securities in Shanghai.

"Therefore, the central bank may stick to its current policy stance and we see little chance of further (policy) loosening towards the year end."

"DURABLE RECOVERY"

China's economy has slowed for seven consecutive quarters, hurt by wilting export growth and lackluster domestic demand. Growth hit a low of 7.4 percent between July and September and is poised this year for its weakest annual showing since 1999.

But things are looking up, due in part to policy easing by the central bank.

The People's Bank of China cut interest rates twice in June and July and lowered banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) three times since late 2011, freeing an estimated 1.2 trillion yuan ($193 billion) for lending.

"We expect such (economic) recovery to be durable and will at least extend into the first half of next year, though the pace of recovery will remain mild," said Sun Junwei, an economist at HSBC in Beijing.

As growth revives, the central bank is keeping an eagle eye on inflation, its policy priority in normal times.

It has not cut interest rates or RRR since July and has instead added short-term cash to the banking system through open market operations, a move analysts say underlines its worries about consumer and property price inflation.

As China's economy breaks away from central planning and as wages rise on average at least 10 percent each year, the central bank has warned inflation will be the biggest long-term risk, a point reiterated by Governor Zhou Xiaochuan last month.

Indeed, November's data showed price momentum was gathering even in factories.

Factory-gate prices fell 2.2 percent in November from a year earlier, its ninth straight month of declines but easing from October's 2.8 percent annual drop, boding well for firms struggling with falling profits.

(Reporting by Aileen Wang and Koh Gui Qing; Editing by Paul Tait)

China November factory output jumps to eight-month high | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Buy&#12289;Buy and Buy&#65292;Buy The Lot&#12290;

*China Investors Buy 80% of AIG Plane Unit for $4.23B*

By Zachary Tracer and Cathy Chan on December 09, 2012 

*A Chinese group agreed to buy an 80.1 percent stake in the plane-leasing unit (0067543Q) of American International Group Inc. (AIG) for $4.23 billion, the largest acquisition by that nation&#8217;s investors in the U.S.* 

The investors in International Lease Finance Corp. include New China Trust Co., China Aviation Industrial Fund and P3 Investments Ltd., New York-based AIG said today in a statement. The buyers have an option to take an additional 9.9 percent stake, according to the statement. The deal values ILFC at $5.3 billion, and eclipses China Investment Corp.&#8217;s $3 billion purchase of a stake in Blackstone Group LP (BX) in 2007. 

ILFC is the largest aircraft lessor in China, with a 30 percent market share and more than 175 aircraft leased to 16 airlines in the Greater China region, according to the company. AIG, the insurer that counts the U.S. government as its largest investor, is selling the Los Angeles-based business as Chief Executive Officer Robert Benmosche focuses on insurance operations and works to reduce debt. 

&#8220;AIG has made a strategic decision to be really an insurance company,&#8221; Paul Newsome, an analyst at Sandler O&#8217;Neill & Partners LP, said in an interview before the deal was announced. &#8220;Most investors in AIG and potential investors in AIG would like to see AIG be a simpler company.&#8221; 

&#8216;Different Company&#8217; 

AIG will record a $4.4 billion non-operating loss, which includes a $1.8 billion non-cash charge tied to tax assets, when the transaction meets criteria for &#8220;held for sale&#8221; accounting treatment, according to the statement. The deal is subject to approval by U.S. and Chinese regulators. 

The new owners would be poised to expand in China and other emerging markets in Asia, Latin America, the Middle East and Eastern Europe,&#8221; Benmosche, 68, said in a memo to staff. The sale will help AIG narrow its focus on global property-casualty coverage and U.S. life insurance. 

&#8220;AIG is a different company today than it was four years ago,&#8221; Benmosche, 68, said in a memo staff. &#8220;We&#8217;re leaner, more focused.&#8221; 

ILFC CEO Henri Courpron and President Frederick S. Cromer will continue to manage the business, which will remain a U.S. corporation and be registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission, the company said. The firm plans to appoint a new board, which will include Benmosche, when the deal is completed, according to the statement. 

Hiring Staff 

ILFC had stockholders&#8217; equity of $7.9 billion at the end of the third quarter, the company said last month in a filing. The unit employs about 560 people, with more than 450 in the U.S., where it plans to hire more staff to replace AIG-supported operations, according to today&#8217;s statement. 

AIG filed for an initial public offering of the plane- leasing unit last year, and said as recently as last month that an initial public offering may take place in 2013. The insurer had considered selling ILFC in 2009 to raise funds to repay a $182.3 billion U.S. bailout that saved the firm from collapsing amid the financial crisis. The company sold more than $60 billion in assets, including Asian insurers, a U.S. consumer lender, and its Japanese headquarters, to help repay the rescue. 

AIG has gained 47 percent this year through Dec. 7, compared with a 13 percent advance for the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index. A sale may boost AIG&#8217;s shares and help the insurer reduce debt (AIG), Newsome said. 

AIG acquired ILFC in 1990 for $1.16 billion, data compiled by Bloomberg show. Under AIG&#8217;s ownership, the plane-leasing unit originally benefited from the ability to borrow money at low rates, an advantage that evaporated when the insurer was hobbled by losses tied to subprime mortgages. 

Citigroup Inc. (C), JPMorgan Chase & Co. (JPM) and Morgan Stanley (MS) are advising AIG on the transaction, with New York-based Citigroup providing a fairness opinion to the insurer, and Credit Suisse Group AG is representing the investor group, Jon Diat, an AIG spokesman, said in an e-mail. Debevoise & Plimpton LLP is providing AIG with legal advice, and Simpson Thacher & Bartlett LLP is doing so for the investors. 

To contact the reporters on this story: Zachary Tracer in New York at ztracer1@bloomberg.net; Cathy Chan in Hong Kong at kchan14@bloomberg.net 

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Dan Kraut at dkraut2@bloomberg.net Philip Lagerkranser at lagerkranser@bloomberg.net 

Businessweek - Business News, Stock market & Financial Advice



*China's Wanxiang wins A123 auction*

Updated: 2012-12-10 05:36 

By Bloomberg News in Wilmington

*China's Wanxiang Group bid $260 million for assets of car-battery maker A123 Systems Inc, winning a bankruptcy auction*, officials said. 

The assets purchased may include A123's automotive segment, energy-grid storage business, commercial business and the United States government business. 

"I can tell you that we have won the bid, and the total value is about $260 million," said Mo Xiaoping, a spokesman for Wanxiang Group based in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. "From our side, we see no additional obstacles to complete the deal." 

A123, which received a $249.1 million federal grant, held the auction behind closed doors in the Chicago law offices of Latham & Watkins. The auction began on Dec 6 with prospective bidders including Johnson Controls, Wanxiang, Siemens AG of Germany and Tokyo-based NEC Corp. 

The company will seek court approval to sell the assets from US Bankruptcy judge Kevin Carey at a Dec 11 hearing in Wilmington, Delaware. 

A123's automotive business includes facilities in Livonia and Romulus, Michigan. A123 used $132 million of the grant toward building the two Michigan factories. 

As part of the purchase, the buyer may get A123's stake in a joint venture with Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp. 

The grid business focuses on energy generation, transmission and distribution while the commercial division develops products for industries such as telecommunications, industrial robotics and power tools, according to court papers. A123 works with the government on portable power solutions, unmanned aerial vehicles, pulsed power weapons as well as small energy cells for remote devices. 

A123 announced in August that it was working on a deal with Wanxiang, China's largest auto-parts maker, for financing in exchange for a majority ownership stake. The battery-maker needed a lifeline after recalling faulty batteries supplied to its main customer, Fisker Automotive Inc. 

Fisker Chief Executive Officer Tony Posawatz said last month the Anaheim, California-based automaker was awaiting the sale of A123's Michigan plant that makes lithium-ion batteries for its Karma so it could resume production of the $103,000 plug-in sedan. 

Wanxiang had planned to invest as much as $465 million in A123, giving the Hangzhou, China-based company a stake of as much as 80 percent, A123 said in an Aug 16 statement. 

Wanxiang has been pursuing approval from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the US CFIUS, a multiagency group led by the Treasury Department that reviews mergers and acquisitions for national-security concerns when a takeover may give a foreign owner control of a US company. 

A123, based in Waltham, Massachusetts, filed for bankruptcy in October after the Wanxiang deal was scuttled amid congressional Republicans' reluctance to allow the sale of the government-funded company to a Chinese company. 

A123 listed assets of $459.8 million and debt of $376 million as of Aug 31 in court documents. 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2012-12/10/content_16000683.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cirr said:


> *China November factory output jumps to eight-month high*
> 
> By Aileen Wang and Koh Gui Qing
> 
> BEIJING | Sun Dec 9, 2012 2:46am EST
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - Growth in China's factory output and retail sales jumped to eight-month highs in November as consumer inflation bounced off 33-month lows in the latest sign that its economy is snapping out of a protracted slump.
> 
> Analysts said Sunday's data showed *China is enjoying an enviable mix of benign inflation and rebounding economic growth* that allows Beijing to stand still on monetary and fiscal policies, or switch to an easier stance if needed.
> 
> "*The Chinese economy is now in a sweet spot* and can stay in the sweet spot through the first half of 2013," said Ting Lu, an economist at Bank of America-Merrill Lynch. "Beijing will be happy to sustain the current policy stance."
> 
> Data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed output from Chinese factories beat forecasts to climb *10.1 percent* in November from a year ago, its best performance since March.
> 
> Annual growth in retail sales also surprised by jumping *14.9 percent* in November, while fixed asset investment rose *20.7 percent* in the first 11 months of the year, a shade below forecasts.



Ahhh... I was just about to post that. 

This is the good news that we have been waiting for. All economic indicators are going up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ahhh... I was just about to post that.
> 
> This is the good news that we have been waiting for. All economic indicators are going up.



I am a pessimist but I believe that the economy is now back on a sound footing and may be expected to expand some 8.5% in 2013&#65292;which with a moderately appreciating yuan&#65292;will translate into a GDP that's infinitely close to 10 trillion US dollars&#12290;

A brand new Yangzi River Bridge opens for traffic&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cirr said:


> I am a pessimist but I believe that the economy is now back on a sound footing and may be expected to expand some 8.5% in 2013&#65292;which with a moderately appreciating yuan&#65292;will translate into a GDP that's infinitely close to 10 trillion US dollars&#65292;



The current 2013 projections of 8.5% are great if we can get them.

Even sustaining 7.5% would be really amazing, considering that our economy was already 7.3 trillion in 2011.

With a larger base economy we can get away with lower growth rates, as long as the growth is sustainable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The current 2013 projections of 8.5% are great if we can get them.
> 
> Even sustaining 7.5% would be really amazing, considering that our economy was already 7.3 trillion in 2011.
> 
> With a larger base economy we can get away with lower growth rates, as long as the growth is sustainable.



My crystal ball tells me that 2015 is the year in which our per capita GDP will cross the $10&#65292;000 mark&#12290;

If it does not happen, all it means is that the rest of the world economy, especially the eurozone, the US and Japan, is still in sh1t, which I couldn't care less about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shandong

Jinan dragon Austrian Building, located in Jinan Olympic Sports Center Jingshi East Road, construction area of 370,000 square meters, cost 4 billion the inside corridor circumference of 1 km, more than 40 lifts, there are 45,000 the optical telephone and computer information point socket .World's Second Asia the monomer building, the world's largest single building for the Pentagon, Long Austrian Building, is the country's largest government buildings, mainly for the Jinan Municipal Government and the offices of the various departments, the Eleventhcommand center and press center of the National Games, is now resident Jinan municipal government.
















&#27982;&#21335;&#40857;&#22885;&#22823;&#21414;&#65292;&#20301;&#20110;&#27982;&#21335;&#32463;&#21313;&#19996;&#36335;&#22885;&#20307;&#20013;&#24515;&#65292;&#24314;&#31569;&#38754;&#31215;37&#19975;&#24179;&#31859;&#65292;&#36896;&#20215;40&#20159;&#65292;&#37324;&#38754;&#36208;&#24266;&#21608;&#38271;&#20026;1&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#26377;40&#22810;&#37096;&#30005;&#26799;&#65292;&#20809;&#30005;&#35805;&#21644;&#30005;&#33041;&#20449;&#24687;&#28857;&#25554;&#24231;&#23601;&#26377;45000&#20010;&#12290;&#19990;&#30028;&#31532;&#20108;&#20122;&#27954;&#31532;&#19968;&#30340;&#21333;&#20307;&#24314;&#31569;&#65292;&#19990;&#30028;&#31532;&#19968;&#22823;&#21333;&#20307;&#24314;&#31569;&#20026;&#32654;&#22269;&#20116;&#35282;&#22823;&#27004;&#65292;&#40857;&#22885;&#22823;&#21414;&#26159;&#20840;&#22269;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#25919;&#24220;&#22823;&#27004;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#20026;&#27982;&#21335;&#24066;&#25919;&#24220;&#21450;&#21508;&#20010;&#32844;&#33021;&#37096;&#38376;&#30340;&#21150;&#20844;&#22330;&#25152;&#65292;&#20134;&#26159;&#21313;&#19968;&#23626;&#20840;&#36816;&#20250;&#30340;&#25351;&#25381;&#20013;&#24515;&#21644;&#26032;&#38395;&#20013;&#24515;&#65292;&#29616;&#20026;&#27982;&#21335;&#24066;&#22996;&#24066;&#25919;&#24220;&#39547;&#22320;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*China 'among world's most unequal countries'*

SHANGHAI  *China's wealth gap has widened to a level where it is among the world's most unequal nations, a Chinese academic institute said in a survey, as huge numbers of poor are left behind by the economic boom.*


*China's Gini coefficient -- a commonly used measure of inequality -- was 0.61 in 2010, the Survey and Research Center for China Household Finance said, well above what some academics view as the warning line of 0.40*.


A figure of 0 would represent perfect equality, and 1 total inequality.


"Currently, China's household income gap is huge," said the institute, founded by the Southwestern University of Finance and Economics and the Institute of Financial Research, which operates under China's central bank.


"The Gini coefficient is as high as 0.61, rare in the world."


China's growing wealth gap is a major concern for Communist authorities, who are keen to avoid public discontent that could lead to social unrest in the country of 1.3 billion people.


In a sign of the sensitivity surrounding the issue the government has not released an official Gini coefficient for the country as a whole for more than a decade, since it put the statistic at 0.412 in 2000.


*A figure of 0.61 would put China at the top of a list of 16 countries by 2010 Gini coefficient on the World Bank website. The largest set of figures available on the site is for 2008, covering 47 countries and headed by Honduras on 0.613.*

The Global Times newspaper, which reported the latest survey results on Monday, said China's wealth gap had reached an "alarming" level.


But the research centre played down its own findings, saying such a phenomenon was common in rapidly developing economies.

It called on the government to use its vast financial resources to support low-income earners in the short term, while improving education to help address the imbalance in the long term.
"The Gini coefficient certainly points to the serious issue of income inequality," the director of the Chengdu city-based centre Gan Li told AFP.

"But more importantly about the interpretation of the figure is that *it does not necessarily indicate imbalance in China's economy,*" he said, adding it was normal for greater resources to flow to developed areas.

*"There's no need to make a big fuss about it."*

The government-backed Chinese Academy of Social Sciences estimated China's Gini coefficient at nearly 0.47 in 2005.

Another research institute, the Centre for Chinese Rural Studies, in August put the Gini coefficient at around 0.39 for rural residents last year, but gave no figure for the overall national level.

AFP: China 'among world's most unequal countries'

Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

This gap will reduce when China gets close to developed status from developing. Population dynamics also play a major role. One has to see the income generation population and dependent population. Let the population stabilize. China is still in transition.


----------



## northeast

If it's correct&#65292;considering the gdp/capita of china is 3 times bigger than india&#65292;then the number of chinese billionaires would be somewhere about 10 times of indian.but that didn't happen.So I guess this researsh is not so accurate.


----------



## jhungary

actually UN (Yes, United Nation) have developed a thing called "Human Development Index" to rank people in different country according to a matrix of Health, Education, Income and Standard of Living.

This index is way more accurate than the GDP and GNI Crap used to measure money only.

Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Question : How North Korea fare on this Gini thing??


----------



## OrionHunter

In China, the rich get richer and the poor, poorer! About 13 percent of China&#8217;s population&#8212;about 203 million people&#8212; live on less than $1 a day. About 42 percent of China&#8217;s population&#8212;about 593 million people&#8212; live on less than $2 a day. Most are in the countryside. 

On the one hand you have a 'shining' Shanghai and on the other, cities and towns where poor rural families often live in bamboo frame houses or mud-and-straw bricks homes with packed earth floors. Thatch-roof mud-wall houses found in some parts of Sichuan, Hunan and Yunnan provinces look like African huts. Houses with more than two story are rare. Progress and wealth means a family can move out of their mud and stone hut into a concrete house!

More here...INCOME GAP AND POOR PEOPLE IN CHINA - China | Facts and Details

Now I'm gonna sit back, grab some popcorn and watch the trolls and flamers take over and exhibit their literary talents and great knowledge of Indian toilets! I love all the baloney that's spewed out! He who laughs, lasts! So bring it on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

jhungary said:


> *actually UN (Yes, United Nation) have developed a thing called "Human Development Index*



The Human Development Index (HDI) is a comparative measure of life expectancy, literacy, education, standards of living, and quality of life for countries worldwide. It is a standard means of measuring well-being, especially child welfare. It is used to distinguish whether the country is a developed, a developing or an underdeveloped country, and also to measure the impact of economic policies on quality of life. *The index was developed in 1990 by Pakistani economist Mahbub ul Haq and Indian economist Amartya Sen.*

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

OrionHunter said:


> In China, the rich get richer and the poor, poorer! About 13 percent of China&#8217;s population&#8212;about 203 million people&#8212; live on less than $1 a day. About 42 percent of China&#8217;s population&#8212;about 593 million people&#8212; live on less than $2 a day. Most are in the countryside.
> 
> On the one hand you have a 'shining' Shanghai and on the other, cities and towns where poor rural families often live in bamboo frame houses or mud-and-straw bricks homes with packed earth floors. Thatch-roof mud-wall houses found in some parts of Sichuan, Hunan and Yunnan provinces look like African huts. Houses with more than two story are rare. Progress and wealth means a family can move out of their mud and stone hut into a concrete house!
> 
> More here...INCOME GAP AND POOR PEOPLE IN CHINA - China | Facts and Details
> 
> Now I'm gonna sit back, grab some popcorn and watch the trolls and flamers take over and exhibit their literary talents and great knowledge of Indian toilets! I love all the baloney that's spewed out! He who laughs, lasts! So bring it on!



China in 2008 has 13,06% of its population living on less than 1 dollar a day and about 29,79% of the population living on less than 2 dollars a day.

India in 2010 has 32,67% of its population living on less than a dollar a day and has 68,72% of its population living on less than 2 dollars a day. 

Pakistan in 2008 has 21,04% of its population living on less than 1 dollar a day and about 60,19% of the population living on less than 2 dollars a day. 

Very interesting despite all the talk of India becoming a superpower and Pakistan a failed state, Pakistan has actually done better alleviating poverty in her borders than India.

List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Brother you just smashed these Indians with a report based on facts. They think the situation in India is better than in China when it comes down to poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

BigDaddyWatch said:


> China in 2008 has 13,06% of its population living on less than 1 dollar a day and about 29,79% of the population living on less than 2 dollars a day.
> India in 2010 has 32,67% of its population living on less than a dollar a day and has 68,72% of its population living on less than 2 dollars a day.
> Pakistan in 2008 has 21,04% of its population living on less than 1 dollar a day and about 60,19% of the population living on less than 2 dollars a day.
> Very interesting despite all the talk of India becoming a superpower and Pakistan a failed state, Pakistan has actually done better alleviating poverty in her borders than India.
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Topic is not the level of poverty. Its about Economic Inequality which can be in developed nations too. Kindly understand the difference rather than bashing both countries on banned topics like Poverty and Failed state.

Read this document, A UNICEF Report on Global Inequality and Reasons behind it.


----------



## Pakistanisage

northeast said:


> If it's correct&#65292;considering the gdp/capita of china is 3 times bigger than india&#65292;then the number of chinese billionaires would be somewhere about 10 times of indian.but that didn't happen.So I guess this researsh is not so accurate.






That argument would be a tough sell primarily because india has always been a capitalist country ( even under the Mughal and British rule), so Indian wealth has been accumulated in centuries. Some of Indian Billionaires are third or fourth generation billionaires like Tata's and Birla's. Chinese Billionaires are an outcome of last twenty years of economic policies.

Am I wrong ?


----------



## Korean

jhungary said:


> Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Question : How North Korea fare on this Gini thing??



HDI

China 0.687 
North Korea 0.766
Vietnam	0.593


----------



## Audio

Stop smearing the glorious middle kingdom!!!!


----------



## Korean

Audio said:


> Stop smearing the glorious middle kingdom!!!!



2011 HDI data

97 (1) Sri Lanka	0.691 0.005
98 (2) Dominican Republic	0.689 0.003
99 Samoa	0.688 0.002
100 (3) Fiji	0.688 0.001
*101 China	0.687 0.005*
102 Turkmenistan	0.686 0.005

China is actually worse off than Sri Lanka in terms of quality of life.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

KRAIT said:


> Topic is not the level of poverty. Its about Economic Inequality which can be in developed nations too. Kindly understand the difference rather than bashing both countries on banned topics like Poverty and Failed state.
> 
> Read this document, A UNICEF Report on Global Inequality and Reasons behind it.



1. I'm only countering what your countrymen OrionHunter is stating that 42% of the population in China or 593 million people are living on less than 2 dollars a day. Which is blatantly false and of course he or other Indians making such claims can't provide any sources backing it. I'm just correcting a falsehood.

2. The issues of poverty and inequality are deeply linked with each other.

3. I'm not bashing anyone i'm just stating the facts as i can find them. And the India Pakistan comparison is just to state that things in the world are much more complicated then what the mainstream narrative is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

BigDaddyWatch said:


> 1. I'm only countering what your compatriot OrionHunter is stating that 42% of the population in China or 593 million people are living on less than 2 dollars a day. Which is blatantly false and of course he or other Indians making such claims can't provide any sources for it. I'm just correcting a falsehood.
> 2. The issues of poverty and inequality are deeply linked with each other.
> 3. I'm not bashing anyone i'm just stating the facts as i can find them. And the India Pakistan comparison is just to state that things in the world are much more complicated then what the mainstream narrative is.


1. Correct him, why are you dragging India and even Pakistan. Did any Pakistani said anything against your country ? You calling it failed state. Mainstream narrative of India-Pakistan can be discussed in more relevant thread, don't you think so.

2. I know poverty is related to economic inequality. But you haven't used any such correlation in that post.

Again, no problem as long as you ignore such posts and clear the wrong facts. I just don't want Indians and Chinese bashing each other for many pages. Just correct them and if you think he is trolling, report him. These threads often get ruined because of similar exchange of words. Other Indian can take your this post in some other sense.

I would like to have this thread with serious discussion as China's condition can be a case study for India too.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

KRAIT said:


> 1. Correct him, why are you dragging India and even Pakistan. Did any Pakistani said anything against your country ? You calling it failed state. Mainstream narrative of India-Pakistan can be discussed in more relevant thread, don't you think so.
> 
> 2. I know poverty is related to economic inequality. But you haven't used any such correlation in that post.
> 
> Again, no problem as long as you ignore such posts and clear the wrong facts. I just don't want Indians and Chinese bashing each other for many pages. Just correct them and if you think he is trolling, report him. These threads often get ruined because of similar exchange of words. Other Indian can take your this post in some other sense.
> 
> I would like to have this thread with serious discussion as China's condition can be a case study for India too.
> 
> Cheers.



You should read my post more carefully.



> Very interesting *despite all the talk of India becoming a superpower and Pakistan a failed state*, Pakistan has actually done better alleviating poverty in her borders than India.



Translation meaning that despite all the *claims* of it. In other words i don't agree with it that Pakistan is or is becoming a failed state.

However i would say that India does have a good chance to become a great power.

I would also say that its hard for me to see China becoming a "superpower" with 400 million people living on less than 2 dollars a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fly2012

OrionHunter said:


> About 42 percent of Chinas populationabout 593 million people live on less than $2 a day. Most are in the countryside.
> More here...INCOME GAP AND POOR PEOPLE IN CHINA - China | Facts and Details
> 
> Now I'm gonna sit back, grab some popcorn and watch the trolls and flamers take over and exhibit their literary talents and great knowledge of Indian toilets! I love all the baloney that's spewed out! He who laughs, lasts! So bring it on!



42% living under $2 got to be a joke. Even in one of the poorest province, Guizhou, a contruction worker got 3000-4000 Yuan a month ($500 - $660). The person who compiled those number in above site must've lived in 1980s:



> Even in the cities, a school teacher with a salary of $50 a monthgood by Chinese standardsmight have to save for two years to be able to afford a bicycle.


  Boy, this gives me a good laugh.


----------



## Akasa

Korean said:


> HDI
> 
> China 0.687
> North Korea 0.766
> Vietnam	0.593



Awesome, so perhaps North Korea should have a bigger immigrant population than China, correct? NOT.



Korean said:


> 2011 HDI data
> 
> 97 (1) Sri Lanka	0.691 0.005
> 98 (2) Dominican Republic	0.689 0.003
> 99 Samoa	0.688 0.002
> 100 (3) Fiji	0.688 0.001
> *101 China	0.687 0.005*
> 102 Turkmenistan	0.686 0.005
> 
> China is actually worse off than Sri Lanka in terms of quality of life.



Technically China is worse off than Iran in terms of quality of life. So perhaps that means Iran has far more immigrants and their people should be much better off (in terms of luxury and expensive cars) than the Chinese. NOT.


----------



## shuttler

*B&O looks to further expand into China*
Updated: 2012-12-10 22:19 By Shi Jing ( chinadaily.com.cn)

Chinadaily

The Danish audio-visual products manufacturer Bang & Olufsen is counting on innovative designs with contributions from Chinese students to further expand into the Chinese market.

The brand set up an innovation camp recently on the campus of Shanghai Jiao Tong University, bringing together Danish and Chinese students for a two-week experiment on ideas and designs for new products catering to the Chinese market.

Thirty-six students from Denmark and China were separated into groups of five or six. The groups then met with Shanghai residents to discuss their ideas for new products.

"The Chinese market is so dynamic and large-scale," said Erik Kristiansen, a senior adviser from the School of Engineering of Aarhus University.

One of the students at the camp, Pelle Haukali Nielsen, a postgraduate student specializing in distributed systems and software engineering at Aarhus University, has worked on innovative projects with the construction toys manufacturer LEGO as part of his graduation project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China tops world in wind power, hydropower capacity
*
Updated: 2012-12-09 22:10 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily


BEIJING -- China's installed capacities for wind power and hydropower have grown to the world's largest, said Liu Zhenya,president of the China Electricity Council (CEC), on Sunday.

Liu said at a power industry summit that China's installed wind power capacity expanded rapidly in the past decade, recording a yearly growth of more than 60 percent. Its cumulative total, now 118 times more than that of 10 years ago, secured the country's position as the world's top wind energy provider, Liu said.

Liu also said that China, now the world's leader in both wind power and hydropower capacity, witnessed soaring growth in other clean energy sectors in the same period. Its solar photovoltaic power capacity surged by more than 50 percent each year.

Liu, also general manager of the country's largest grid operator, said China will continue to optimize its energy structure by tapping new energy sources, in a bid to secure future energy supply.

CEC also advised at the summit that China should construct a strong and smart power grid to back up the development of clean energy in the country, as well as building a market mechanism to help new energy sectors boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

BigDaddyWatch said:


> 1. I'm only countering what your countrymen OrionHunter is stating that 42% of the population in China or 593 million people are living on less than 2 dollars a day.* Which is blatantly false and of course he or other Indians making such claims can't provide any sources backing it. I'm just correcting a falsehood.
> *


Really? Have you even bothered to read the link/source I provided for people like you? It's written in simple English so even the Hans can understand. I can't get hold of a Mandarin translation so you'll have to make do with this! Here it is again...

INCOME GAP AND POOR PEOPLE IN CHINA - China | Facts and Details

Now go digest what's written in there before spewing baloney.


----------



## ahfatzia

OrionHunter said:


> Really? Have you even bothered to read the link/source I provided for people like you? It's written in simple English so even the Hans can understand. I can't get hold of a Mandarin translation so you'll have to make do with this! Here it is again...
> 
> INCOME GAP AND POOR PEOPLE IN CHINA - China | Facts and Details
> 
> Now go digest what's written in there before spewing baloney.




That report is 4 year old and China has added $2.8 trillion in her annual GDP as of last year. so by the end of this year China should add over $3 trillion annually compare to the date of the report (2008). 

To put in per capita: 2008 - 3,414 2012 - $5,700 (close estimated)


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

According to last year data in Xinhua,

China has 150 million poeple living below poverty line while India has 300 million people living below poverty line.

So STOP fighting both have tremendous work to do to lift people above poverty line and YES both are third world countries according to western standards of HDI. (both are ranks above 100 in HDI out of 180-190 nations.) 

Strangely enough both are in top 10 nations in world in military and economy rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

Shardul.....the lion said:


> According to last year data in Xinhua,
> 
> China has 150 million poeple living below poverty line while India has 300 million people living below poverty line.
> 
> So STOP fighting both have tremendous work to do to lift people above poverty line and YES both are third world countries according to western standards of HDI. (both are ranks above 100 in HDI out of 180-190 nations.)
> 
> Strangely enough both are in top 10 nations in world in military and economy rankings




That should be the right figure and I was trying to find the link. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

ahfatzia said:


> That should be the right figure and I was trying to find the link. Thanks



The link below says, According to UN, 150 million people are living under one dollar level per person per day.

China to "basically eradicate poverty" in 10 years, Wen says

[Quote:] BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua) -- China aims to "basically eradicate poverty" by 2020 while greatly raise its poverty line, in order to help more people in need, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao said here Sunday.

The State Council is drafting a new ten-year poverty-reduction plan (2011-2020), in which the current poverty line of 1,196 yuan per year (about 0.5 U.S. dollars a day) will be greatly raised, Wen told a panel meeting of the ongoing session of the National People's Congress (NPC).

The nation will intensify its poverty alleviation efforts through aids and development, focusing on large areas of destitute population, he said to a group of NPC deputies from Gansu, one of the poorest regions in China.

According to the United Nations' standard of one dollar per person each day, China still has 150 million people under the poverty line.

Wen said lack of water was the bottleneck for Gansu's social-economic development, urging the province to expand the use of water conservancy technology.

Wen also urged the province to coordinate economic development with environmental protection, and reverse environmental degradation in Dunhuang, a historical city with world cultural heritage threatened by decertification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

China's economic growth rate may be gathering pace again, as the government released strong industrial output and retail sales figures.

Industrial production rose by 10.1% in November, compared with a year earlier, according to the official data from the National Bureau of Statistics.

This was better than expected, and the strongest performance since March.

At the same time, China's retail sales increased by 14.9%. This was also the best showing for eight months.

'Sweet spot'
The official economic data are the first to be released since the Communist Party appointed its new leaders last month.

The figures will be good news for them, but also for the world economy, as China's factory output is indicative of global demand for the country's consumer products.

Until the end of September, China had seen seven consecutive quarters of a slowing economic growth rate, due to both falling exports and weak domestic demand.

The data for the current three months from October to December will be released in the new year. For July to September, the rate of growth was 7.4%, down from 7.6% in the first quarter the year, and 9.2% for 2011 as a whole.

Other data released on Sunday showed that Chinese inflation rose slightly to 3% in November - from 2.7% in October.

"The Chinese economy is in the sweet spot now with rebounding GDP growth, rebounding earning growth and low inflation," said Lu Ting, China economist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

better to control the inflation under 1.5%, and meanwhile keep incomes at 8% increasing pace, personal income is more important than GDP growth for current situation.

now we are at the pivotal point of upgrading our economy structure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

this thread is boring. Mod, can you pls merge this one into the existing China econmy thread? Thanks.


----------



## Fanling Monk

*China's fiscal revenues rise 21.9 pct in November*


BEIJING, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- China's *fiscal revenues grew 21.9 percent year-on-year to 787.1 billion yuan *(about 125.12 billion U.S. dollars) in November, the Ministry of Finance (MOF) said Tuesday.

The growth rate was *higher than the 13.7-percent rate recorded in October,* according to the MOF data.

*The ministry said the sharp increase was mainly caused by a lower comparison base last year. On a month-on-month basis, fiscal revenues in November were down 257.3 billion yuan.*

Last month, incomes for central government grew by 17.9 percent year-on-year to 367.2 billion yuan, while that of local governments was up 25.6 percent to 419.9 billion yuan.

Tax revenues, the main source of the government's income, rose 21.1 percent from a year earlier to 676 billion yuan last month.

During the first 11 months, fiscal revenues totaled 10.89 trillion yuan, a rise of 11.9 percent year-on-year. But the rate was down from the 26.8-percent growth in the same period of last year, the ministry said.

It attributed the lower growth rate to the economic slowdown, declines in corporate profits, eased consumer inflation and government structural tax reduction efforts.

In November, government *fiscal expenditure rose 6.7 percent from a year earlier* to 1.22 trillion yuan, sending the total spending in the first 11 months to 10.49 trillion yuan, according to the ministry.


China's fiscal revenues rise 21.9 pct in November - Xinhua | English.news.cn


More efficient tax collecting system, I suppose, and responsible fiscal policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*China makes technology breakthrough in ultra-precision machining equipment*

China makes technology breakthrough in ultra-precision machining equipment | China's Great Science and Technology







2012-12-11 &#8212; The ultra-precision machining equipment which can control the subtle move of the millionths of a millimeter has been developed by China. On Dec. 7th, one of China&#8217;s &#8220;863&#8243; project in the Eleventh Five-Year plan, the automotive crankshaft and camshaft following grinding support equipment, has passed through the national identification technology in Shangyu, Zhejiang. This is of great significance to enhance the overall level of China&#8217;s manufacturing.

In the workshop of Zhejiang Sun Co., Ltd, , the follow-grinding machine was processing the same type crankshaft with one international brand advanced similar grinder simultaneously. The sampling from these two grinding machines shows that the key indicators of the machining parts &#8211; rod neck roundness error of only 0.0028 mm, this precision is not only much better than the contrast workpiece error value of 0.0042 mm, and also exceeded the international advanced similar grinder 0.003 mm accuracy standards.

Ultra-precision machining experts, honorary director of the Chinese Mechanical Engineering Society, Professor Lei Yuanzhong says that only a few countries in the world holds the related core technologies. Chairman Zhejiang Sun Co., Ltd Wang Rongqing says that the machine has a high-precision, long-life, and the cost is less than the half of imported similar machine tool, and can be widely used for the upgrading of traditional grinder.

Reporter has learned of the study in 2008 by the Ministry of Science and Technology in the National High Technology Research and Development Program (&#8220;863&#8243, is overcome by the Zhejiang Normal University Distinguished Professor Pan Xuhua and his team. The results of the technology can be widely used in the manufacture of a variety of mechanical power transmission system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> this thread is boring. Mod, can you pls merge this one into the existing China econmy thread? Thanks.


Only something can cause trolls is interesting. This is the law of PDF.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

what does China do so special ? The whole world's growth has slowed this year and China is improving. Very strange


----------



## Azazel

nick_indian said:


> what does China do so special ? The whole world's growth has slowed this year and China is improving. Very strange



They also slowed down quite sharply.But their economic fundamentals are very strong,which is why they are recovering faster.


----------



## sicsheep

eddieInUK said:


> Only something can cause trolls is interesting. This is the law of PDF.




Actually it is quite boring, "China reports strong economy data"? I hear these so much they cant be called news. 

Now, I'd like to hear more news about Vietnam being the Greece of ASEAN. Which is a way more interesting topic


----------



## Fanling Monk

*Breaking down China's overseas investment *






_China's ODI has been on an upward trend_


While China has written a splendid chapter on attracting foreign direct investment (FDI) over the past decade, there have also been many stories about its outbound direct investment (ODI). Instead of just being a recipient of foreign investment,* China's State-owned enterprises (SOEs) and private companies have become major "foreign investors" in their own right.
*
*An Upward Trend*

According to official statistics, *by the end of 2011, China's ODI had increased for 10 straight years, *with an average *annual increase of nearly 45 percent from 2002 to 2011*. Its *accumulative ODI had surpassed $400 billion by the end of last year, ranking 13th in the world.
*
China's ODI has been increasing at a rapid pace, especially in recent years. F*rom 2006 to 2010, China enjoyed a double-digit average annual growth. It overtook Japan and the United Kingdom in 2010 to become the fifth-largest global investor.
*
During the first 10 months of this year, China's ODI in non-financial sectors surged 25.8 percent year on year to $58.2 billion, figures released by China's Ministry of Commerce (MOC) in November showed.

According to a poll conducted by the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade in April, most of the companies surveyed said their overseas investments were made during the past five years, and only 3 percent said their overseas operations were established 10 years ago.

"The fast growth of China's ODI shows the improved competitiveness of Chinese companies," Shi Mingshen, one of China's most influential business commentators, said to this journalist. "The external environment and China's ever-increasing foreign reserves also enable the country to invest overseas."

"With foreign reserves of $3 trillion in hand, we will not sit back and watch the assets depreciate with the third round of quantitative easing. We must make our contribution to global prosperity," Commerce Minister Chen Deming said at a financial forum last month in Beijing.

China's ODI this year will surpass that of last year to hit $70 billion and is set to increase in 2013, Chen said.

*A World Map*

By the end of 2011, *Chinese investors had poured money into 177 countries and regions, covering 72 percent of the world's total, according to official statistics. 70 percent of China's ODI flowed into Asian countries. Developing countries attracted 89 percent of China's ODI, and developed countries received the remaining 11 percent, the data showed.*

Mei Xinyu, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, believes that such investment structure was attributed to the comparatively low market access requirements and low production costs in developing countries.

"Developed countries have stringent market access restrictions, while Chinese investment is more welcome in developing countries," Mei said. "Plus, Chinese companies tend to invest in developing countries because of the low production costs there, and many of them remain incapable of operating in developed countries."

Although China's overseas investment was mostly concentrated in developing countries, that in the developed countries has been on the rise at a rather fast pace.

By the end of last year, China's ODI in Europe had rapidly increased for three consecutive years and covered all 27 member states of the European Union.

*Chinese investment in the United States rose nearly 39 percent year-on-year in 2011 *and *increased by almost 30 percent during the first seven months of this year.*

"With China's growing overall economic strength and the ever-increasing competitiveness of Chinese companies, China's overseas investment will gradually switch to developed countries," Ms. Shi said. "This trend has become increasingly evident in recent years."

According to statistics from China's Ministry of Commerce, *China's ODI in the European Union (EU) surged 280 percent year-on-year in 2009 and more than doubled to reach $6 billion in 2010. In 2011, China's ODI in Europe rose 22.1 percent year-on-year to $8.3 billion.*

Rhodium Group, a New York-based consultancy that analyzes global trends, said in a report issued in September that China's annual investment in Europe tripled from 2006 to 2009, and tripled again in 2011. The number of deals with a value of more than $1 million doubled from less than 50 in 2010 to almost 100 in 2011.

According to a report from accounting firm *PricewaterhouseCoopers in France, in 2011, the amount of Chinese investment in Europe for the first time exceeded the amount of investment by European companies in China.*

By the end of 2011, China's cumulative investment in the United Kingdom reached $2.3 billion. "Half of that was made in 2011 alone," said Wu Kegang, Chief China Adviser of the British Chambers of Commerce.

Chinese investment in the United States also surged. According to a recent report issued by the Asia Society and Rhodium Group, China has set the stage for a record year for outbound investment to the United States with Chinese firms completing investment transactions worth $6.3 billion in the first three quarters of this year.

"China is an increasingly important source of FDI," said Brenda Foster, president of AmCham Shanghai. "It is critical to educate U.S. states on what can be done to attract more investment from China."

*The Makings of a Global Phenomenon*

China's overseas investment has become a global phenomenon. It can be *classified into three categories: financial investment *by the state, private investment by wealthy individuals and private-equity firms and the advance of SOEs.

Although SOEs' share in China's overseas investment has fallen in recent years, they remain the major force of China's ODI.

China's central SOEs currently account for more than two-thirds of China's total ODI, said Wang Tianlong, a researcher at China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

16 out of the top 18 Chinese multinationals with the biggest holdings of foreign assets were large SOEs, according to a survey conducted in 2010 by the Vale Columbia Center, part of Columbia University in the United States.

"Central SOEs have sufficient capital and are most capable of carrying out overseas investment," said Ms. Shi.

"There is a misconception about China's SOEs that should be corrected, which is this: SOE is not the embodiment of the Chinese government. Most SOEs in China have adopted a complete modern corporate system. These enterprises operate on their own, and are fully responsible for their own profits and losses."

Although China's ODI is, to some extent, still a SOEs phenomenon, *investment by China's private companies has been on the rise in recent years, especially in mergers and acquisitions (M&A).*

T*he number of M&A deals by private companies has overtaken those by the SOEs for the first time.* Official statistics showed that private Chinese enterprises took part in more overseas M&As than their State-owned counterparts did in the past three quarters of this year.

According to a report released in November by the global accounting firm* KPMG LLP, in the third quarter, private companies took part in 62.2 percent of the M&A deals that involved Chinese companies, up 50 percent from the first half of the year.
*
Chinese private investors have been making far more overseas M&A deals in the past four years, with their proportion of the total going from 44 percent to more than 62 percent. At the same time, that of SOEs went from 56 percent to 38 percent, the report said.

*By the end of 2011, ODI by private companies accounted for 44 percent of China's total ODI*, said Liang Yutang, deputy head of China Minsheng Banking Corp Ltd.

*"Private Chinese companies are an emerging force in the overseas investment market," *concluded the KPMG report.

China.org.cn - China news, weather, business, travel &#38; language courses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PetroChina buys into Australia LNG project

Updated: 2012-12-13 01:00 

By DU JUAN ( China Daily)

Asia's largest oil producer seeks to increase its energy assets abroad

Asia's biggest oil producer PetroChina Co Ltd agreed to buy BHP Billiton Ltd's shares of liquefied natural gas project in Australia at a price of *$1.63 billion* - the biggest overseas acquisition by the company this year - to further expand its foreign assets.

International mining giant BHP announced on Wednesday that it will sell its *8.33 percent interest* in the East Browse Joint Venture and *20 percent interest* in the West Browse Joint Venture, located off western Australian, to the Chinese oil and gas company.






PetroChina's booth at a petroleum equipment exhibition in Shanghai. The company agreed to pay BHP Billiton Ltd $1.63 billion for a liquefi ed natural gas project in western Australia. [Photo by JING WEI / FOR CHINA DAILY]


The deal is expected to be completed by the first half of 2013, the statement said.

It will help PetroChina enlarge its overseas energy assets even though it is an LNG project, said Wang Hui, an analyst at chem365.net, an online information provider for the petrochemical industry.

She said the company's overseas businesses are currently mainly in Asia. The deal will definitely help the company diversify its businesses by acquiring assets in other parts of the world.

PetroChina Chairman Jiang Jiemin said earlier this year that the company will *invest at least $60 billion this decade* in global oil and natural gas assets to increase its share of overseas output to half of its total by 2020.

This is the first time that the company has stepped into western Australia's offshore natural gas industry.

*The Browse project has natural gas reserves of about 15.5 trillion cubic meters and is expected to start production in 2018 at the earliest.*

China is trying to reduce carbon emissions by increasing the use of clean energy, and the country is making more efforts on LNG development as its appetite for natural gas rapidly grows.

Natural gas output this year is estimated at 107.7 billion cubic meters, a 5 percent rise compared with last year, and consumption is expected to reach about 147.68 billion cubic meters, a 13 percent increase compared with last year, according to the energy information consultancy ICIS C1 Energy.

Meanwhile, the country's natural gas imports have maintained fast growth. It imported about 40 billion cubic meters of natural gas this year with an annual growth rate of 35.7 percent, C1 Energy said.

Chinese traders are turning to foreign sellers for LNG because of a domestic supply shortage, C1 Energy said on Wednesday.

It said the domestic LNG resources cannot meet the demand from downstream buyers.

Given this situation, the Chinese energy company has been expanding its LNG businesses overseas.

PetroChina announced in May that it would jointly develop a proposed LNG export facility in Canada with Shell Canada Ltd, Korea Gas Corp and Mitsubishi Corp.

The project, located near Kitimat, British Columbia, will initially consist of two LNG processing units, each with the capacity to produce 6 million metric tons of LNG annually, with an option to expand the project to a total of 24 million tons a year.

The seller, BHP, is facing falling iron ore demand globally, especially from the biggest consumer China.

"The iron ore industry is in a declining path globally," said Zhang Tieshan, an analyst from steel information provider Mysteel.com. "Many global iron ore miners are cutting their investments in order to be more focused on their profitable businesses."

PetroChina buys into Australia LNG project |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## cirr

*Manufacturing expansion quickens in China*

By Charles Riley @CNNMoney 

December 13, 2012: 9:46 PM ET





China's factory sector accelerated in December.

China's manufacturing sector *continued to improve in December*, according to a key early indicator.

HSBC said its initial Chinese purchasing managers' index, or PMI, rose to a 14-month high of 50.9 in December from 50.5 last month. The reading was above 50, meaning that *manufacturing is now in a state of accelerated expansion.* The bank's final reading for the month will be released in January. 

Hongbin Qu, an economist at HSBC, said the report confirms that China's economy is "*gaining momentum*" -- primarily *due to increasing domestic demand*. 

China's economy has grown at an average of around 10% a year for the past three decades, allowing the country to rocket past international competition to become the world's second largest economy. Along the way, China's markets have opened to the rest of the world, trade has increased dramatically and many of China's citizens have joined an emerging middle class. 

But growth slowed to 7.4% in Beijing's most recent GDP report as weak demand -- especially in the eurozone -- weighed on exports. 

The downturn, however, is beginning to look like a temporary phenomenon. China's economy is heavily dependent on the manufacturing sector, which appears to be mounting a recovery. 

Yet HSBC's Qu cautioned that the sector is not in the clear. 

"The drop of new export orders and the downside surprise of November exports growth suggest the persisting external headwinds," he said. 

The prescription for further improvement, Qu said, is a continuation of the government's stimulus efforts. 

"This calls for Beijing to keep an accommodative policy stance to counter-balance the external weakness, provided inflation stays benign," he said. 

Manufacturing expansion quickens in China - Dec. 13, 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evgeny

shuttler said:


> @ *yusheng*:
> 
> Great material. Many thx!
> 
> But you have ruined your own postings and this thread by carelessly diverting into another rather lengthy topic which should deserve the right to have a thread of its own like ahfatzia and xuxu1457 suggested.
> 
> You may have started a thread for the above in where they belong:
> 
> Forum ==> Photos & Multimedia ===> *General image & multimedia*



Dear Shuttler,

Could you please tell me what is the price of A95 benzin in China's gas stattions in average in EUR/USD? I have an argue about it
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cirr

Another major equipment, 80000-tonne die-forging hydraulic press, in place for making large aircrafts and so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*&#22269;&#20135;&#39318;&#21488;&#22871;LED&#26680;&#24515;&#35013;&#22791;&#25104;&#21151;&#19979;&#32447; &#23558;&#36827;&#34892;&#35268;&#27169;&#21270;&#29983;&#20135;
China First Key equipment for LED manufacturing(MOCVD Equipment) manufactured by domestic company, it will enter into mass producton.
*







2012&#24180;12&#26376;6&#26085;&#65292;&#19978;&#28023;&#29702;&#24819;&#33021;&#28304;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#30740;&#21046;&#24320;&#21457;&#30340;LED &#26680;&#24515;&#21046;&#36896;&#35013;&#22791;&#65293; &#37329;&#23646;&#26377;&#26426;&#29289;&#21270;&#23398;&#27668;&#30456;&#27785;&#31215;&#65288;MOCVD&#65289;&#35774;&#22791;&#25104;&#21151;&#19979;&#32447;&#65292;&#24182;&#19982;&#21488;&#28286;&#29158;&#22278;&#20809;&#30005;&#20844;&#21496;&#31614;&#35746;&#20102;37&#21488;&#22871;&#35774;&#22791;&#24212;&#29992;&#39564;&#35777;&#21512;&#21516;&#65292;&#20026;&#19979;&#19968;&#27493;&#25237;&#20837;&#24066;&#22330;&#12289;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#20135;&#19994;&#21270;&#22880;&#23450;&#20102;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;

LED&#20316;&#20026;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#32511;&#33394;&#20809;&#28304;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;MOCVD&#35774;&#22791;&#26159;&#25972;&#20010;LED&#29031;&#26126;&#20135;&#19994;&#38142;&#20013;&#26368;&#20851;&#38190;&#30340;&#21046;&#36896;&#35013;&#22791;&#65292;&#20854;&#35774;&#22791;&#25104;&#26412;&#21344;&#25972;&#20010;&#33455;&#29255;&#35774;&#22791;&#25104;&#26412;&#30340;50%&#24038;&#21491;&#12290;&#30001;&#20110;&#25216;&#26415;&#21547;&#37327;&#39640;&#65292;&#21046;&#36896;&#24037;&#33402;&#22797;&#26434;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#20840;&#29699;&#30340;MOCVD&#35774;&#22791;&#24066;&#22330;&#20027;&#35201;&#34987;&#22269;&#22806;&#20004;&#23478;&#35774;&#22791;&#20379;&#24212;&#21830;&#25152;&#22404;&#26029;&#12290;&#19978;&#28023;&#29702;&#24819;&#33021;&#28304;&#35774;&#22791;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#21033;&#29992;&#19981;&#21040;&#20004;&#24180;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#33258;&#20027;&#30740;&#21046;&#20102;&#20855;&#26377;&#21333;&#33108;&#20135;&#33021;84&#29255;2&#33521;&#23544;&#22806;&#24310;&#29255;&#30340;&#21333;&#33108;&#20307;MOCVD&#21453;&#24212;&#33108;&#65292;&#21450;3&#33108;&#20307;252&#29255;&#20135;&#33021;&#30340;&#31751;&#24335;&#22810;&#33108;&#20307;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;MOCVD&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#31361;&#30772;&#20102;&#22269;&#22806;&#21516;&#31867;&#35013;&#22791;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#24320;&#21457;&#22721;&#22418;&#12290;

&#24037;&#19994;&#21644;&#20449;&#24687;&#21270;&#37096;&#35013;&#22791;&#24037;&#19994;&#21496;&#21103;&#21496;&#38271;&#26446;&#19996;&#12289;&#31185;&#25216;&#37096;&#39640;&#26032;&#21496;&#21103;&#21496;&#38271;&#32993;&#19990;&#36745;&#21644;&#19978;&#28023;&#24066;&#32463;&#20449;&#22996;&#20027;&#20219;&#25140;&#28023;&#27874;&#31561;&#26377;&#20851;&#36127;&#36131;&#21516;&#24535;&#20986;&#24109;&#20102;&#19979;&#32447;&#20202;&#24335;&#24182;&#33268;&#36766;&#12290;

Google Translate:


December 6, 2012, Shanghai Ideal Energy Co., Ltd. developed the the LED core manufacturing equipment - metal organic chemical vapor deposition (MOCVD) equipment rolled off the production line, 37 sets of equipment application validation contract signed with Taiwan's Chan Yuan photoelectric company,the market for the next step, and laid the foundation for large-scale industrialization.

LED as an important new green light, MOCVD equipment is the most critical manufacturing equipment in the LED lighting industry chain, its equipment costs accounted for about 50% of the cost of the entire chip equipment. Because of the high technical content, and the complexity of the manufacturing process, the current global MOCVD equipment market dominated by foreign two suppliers monopoly. Shanghai ideal Energy Equipment Co., Ltd. independently developed less than two years can have a single cavity production single-chamber body of the 84-inch epitaxial wafer MOCVD reactor cavity, and the cavity 252 capacity cluster multi-cavity automated MOCVD system , break through the barriers to technology development of similar foreign equipment.

Equipment industry, deputy director of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology Li Dong High-tech, Deputy Director in the Ministry of Science and Technology the Hushi Hui, director of the Shanghai Municipal Commission by letter Dai Haibo, attended a line-off ceremony and delivered a speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*&#39318;&#21488;AP1000&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#29615;&#24418;&#36215;&#37325;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#23436;&#24037;
First AP1000 Nuclear power plant polar crane was completed.*

??AP1000????????????---?????????










12&#26376;14&#26085;&#65292;&#23665;&#35199;&#22826;&#37325;&#38598;&#22242;&#39318;&#21488;AP1000&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#29615;&#24418;&#36215;&#37325;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#23436;&#24037;&#39564;&#25910;&#20202;&#24335;&#22312;&#22826;&#37325;&#38598;&#22242;&#20030;&#34892;&#12290;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;AP1000&#29615;&#24418;&#36215;&#37325;&#26426;&#37197;&#22871;&#26381;&#21153;&#20110;AP1000&#31532;&#19977;&#20195;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#28385;&#36275;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#20869;&#19968;&#20307;&#21270;&#22534;&#39030;&#32452;&#20214;&#12289;&#22534;&#20869;&#26500;&#20214;&#30340;&#35843;&#36816;&#12290;AP1000&#29615;&#21514;&#30340;&#36215;&#21319;&#26426;&#26500;&#37319;&#29992;X&#8212;SAM&#36229;&#32423;&#23433;&#20840;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#38477;&#20302;&#25805;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#38590;&#24230;&#65292;&#25552;&#39640;&#25928;&#29575;&#12290;&#29615;&#21514;&#30340;&#26725;&#26550;&#20855;&#26377;726t&#25215;&#36733;&#33021;&#21147;&#65292;&#26159;&#30446;&#21069;&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#25215;&#36733;&#33021;&#21147;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#29615;&#24418;&#36215;&#37325;&#26426;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773; &#35449;&#24422; &#25668; 


December 14, Shanxi Taiyuan Heavy Machinery Group Co.,LTD celebrate the completion of first polar crane for AP1000 nuclear power plant. it is reported that, the polar crane will serve AP1000 3rd Generation Nuclear power plant, it will meet the need of the moving of intergrated equipment inside and outside reactor. the crane adopt X-SAM super safety system, which will reduce the difficulty of operating and increase the efficiency. the polar crane have hoist capacity of 726 ton, which is the polar crane that have the biggest hoist capacity in present world. Xinhua News Agency reporter Zhan Yanshe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Chinese space probe flies by asteroid Toutatis


12-15-2012 08:58 BJT 

Special Report:Chang&#8217;e 2- Journey to the Moon |


BEIJING, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's space probe Chang'e-2 has successfully conducted a maneuver in which it flew by the asteroid Toutatis, about seven million km away from the Earth.

Travelling in deep space, Chang'e-2 made the flyby on Dec. 13 at 16:30:09 Beijing Time (08:30"09 GMT), the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) announced on Saturday.

The flyby was the first time an unmanned spacecraft launched from Earth has taken such a close viewing of the asteroid, named after a Celtic god.

It also made China the fourth country after the United States, the European Union and Japan to be able to examine an asteroid by spacecraft.

Chang'e-2 came as close as 3.2 km from Toutatis and took pictures of the asteroid at a relative velocity of 10.73 km per second, the SASTIND said in a statement.

Sources with the administration told Xinhua that Chang'e-2 is continuing its deep space travel and will reach a distance of more than 10 million km away from Earth in January next year.

Chang'e-2 was launched on Oct. 1, 2010 from Xichang Satellite Launch Center and later orbited the moon to finish a more extensive probe than its predecessor Chang'e-1.

Chang'e-2 left its lunar orbit for an extended mission to the Earth-Sun L2 Lagrangian point on June 9, 2011, after finishing its lunar objectives, which collected data for a complete lunar map.

The probe departed from L2 this year and began its mission to Toutatis.

"The success of the extended missions also embodies that China now possesses spacecraft capable of interplanetary flight," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar probe program.

Chang'e-2's extended missions, which were conducted millions of km away from Earth, have tested China's spacecraft tracking and control network, including two newly built measuring and control stations in the northwest Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and northeast Heilongjiang province, according to the SASTIND. 
















Related stories
China is scheduled to send Chang´e - 3 next year 2012-10-11 

China to launch Chang' e-3 in 2013 2012-07-31

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Evgeny said:


> Dear Shuttler,
> 
> Could you please tell me what is the price of A95 benzin in China's gas stattions in average in EUR/USD? I have an argue about it
> Thanks in advance.



Check this out. ãæ²¹ä»·æ¥è¯¢|ä»æ¥æ²¹ä»·æ¥è¯¢-å¨å½90_93_97_0å·æ²¹ä»·ææ°è¶å¿ã-æè½¦ç½


----------



## cirr

*PetroChina in shale gas partnership with Encana*

Updated: 2012-12-15 02:32 

By DU JUAN ( China Daily) 

PetroChina Co Ltd, Asia's biggest oil producer, will partner with Canadian company Encana Corp to develop a shale gas project in Alberta, in another major investment by a Chinese company in Canada.

*Less than a week after CNOOC Ltd's $15.1 billion purchase of energy producer Nexen Inc was approved by Ottawa, natural gas giant Encana said on Thursday that PetroChina will pay C$2.18 billion ($2.14 billion) for a non-controlling 49.9 percent stake in Encana's Duvernay field, a promising shale gas formation in Alberta, which also has other resources.*

"Shale gas development needs a large amount of capital investment, which makes it a good time to invest in an energy field in Canada. That country is working hard to develop its energy exploration to boost the economy," said Wang Ruiqi, an analyst at energy information consultancy ICIS C1 Energy.

The Chinese company's investment enables Encana to accelerate the pace at which the full production potential of the Duvernay field can be achieved, said Randy Eresman, president and chief executive officer of Encana.

The companies said that C$1 billion will be paid over the next four years to help Encana pay for the development costs of the project, which the Canadian company estimates to have reserves of about 9 billion barrels of oil equivalent petroleum. During this period, the joint venture partners will invest a total of C$4 billion in new drilling and processing facilities.

Encana expects to more than double its planned pace of development in the Duvernay field in early 2013.

Earlier this week, PetroChina bought the mining giant BHP Billiton Ltd's stake in a liquefied natural gas project in Australia for $1.63 billion. The deal is expected to be completed in the first half of next year.

PetroChina is boosting its acquisitions overseas to meet the increasing domestic demand for natural gas, Wang said.

"However, neither of the two agreements involving PetroChina announced this week mentioned the productionsharing details, which makes the two projects' exact contribution to China's energy supply unclear," Wang added.

As the country's energy consumption grows rapidly, Chinese companies are expected to accelerate their gas-related acquisitions overseas to own more exploration rights and reserves.

"Chinese and foreign oil and gas giants are investing more in the gas sector than in the oil sector because gas is profitable and environmentally friendly," said Wang.

The Chinese natural gas market has huge potential, said Peter Voser, Shell's chief executive officer, during an earlier interview with China Daily.

Wang Hui, an analyst at chem365.net, an online information provider for the petrochemical industry, said: "As an energy company with most of its assets in Asia, PetroChina has to look for more assets in other parts of the world to become diversified."

PetroChina in shale gas partnership with Encana<br/> |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Audio

> Until now, Beijing&#8217;s monthly import and export numbers have been considered absolutely reliable, yet there is growing evidence to suggest that in recent months they have been distorted by fabricated transactions.
> Especially suspect are the export figures for this September and October. China&#8217;s exports for September soared 9.9% year-on-year. In the following month, they jumped 11.6%. For many observers, the September number signaled the beginning of the long-awaited recovery of the Chinese economy. The September-October period is now beginning to look like an anomaly from the baseline, represented by the more-typical August and November figures. In fact, the numbers for August and November look remarkably similar. In August, exports increased 2.7%. In November, they were up 2.9%. Imports, always a key sign of growth, fell 2.6% in August. In November, they were unchanged.



China's Recent Trade Statistics Have Been Artificially Inflated - Forbes

The article insinuates that the recent flurry of activity driving Chinese growth and improving economic indicators were all a consequence of government stimulus pushed through banks who were forced to give credit. All of this for a smooth transition.


----------



## Kolaps

Audio said:


> China's Recent Trade Statistics Have Been Artificially Inflated - Forbes[/url]
> 
> The article insinuates that the recent flurry of activity driving Chinese growth and improving economic indicators were all a consequence of government stimulus pushed through banks who were forced to give credit. All of this for a smooth transition.



I probably will believe that if it's not said by Gordon Chang.


----------



## Type 055

Audio said:


> China's Recent Trade Statistics Have Been Artificially Inflated - Forbes
> 
> The article insinuates that the recent flurry of activity driving Chinese growth and improving economic indicators were all a consequence of government stimulus pushed through banks who were forced to give credit. All of this for a smooth transition.



 when I saw who wrote the article, I immediately stopped reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Type 055 said:


> when I saw who wrote the article, I immediately stopped reading.



LOL, point the link without clicking on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

> The People's Bank of China's (PBOC) fourth quarter survey of economic expectations, published on Tuesday, saw a jump in the number of bankers anticipating monetary easing in Q1 2013, even as recent hard data shows a mild rebound taking hold in Q4.
> 
> *China's exports growth in November slowed sharply to 2.9 percent, much lower than the 9.0 percent expected and far behind October's 11.6 percent pace*, underscoring the global headwinds dragging on an economy showing otherwise signs of a pick-up in domestic activity.
> 
> Despite efforts to rebalance the economy towards domestic consumption, exports generated 31 percent of gross domestic product in 2011, World Bank data shows, and supported an estimated 200 million jobs.



External risks impede China recovery, more easing seen | Reuters

Basically what Gordon Chang described in his article, just from another, independent source. None of you find it slightly suspicious exports "picked up" when the CCP was switching people?
Why am i asking, right, 50c says you dont find anything suspicious in China. 

In a bid to attract more FDI (which has been falling on a year to year basis), your Central Bank even loosened the limits for investing.



> Chinese stock markets on Friday had their biggest single-day jump since 2009, which some analysts attributed to expectations of further relaxation of rules on foreign investment in stocks.
> 
> Others, however, offered alternative explanations for the unusual jump, such as behind-the-scenes share buybacks by state-owned entities trying to engineer a rebound for the end of the year.



China lets foreign sovereigns, central banks exceed $1 billion investment limit | Reuters

Can you say ponzi scheme with me!  effin' bots lol. feel free to laugh it off, not much you can argue against anyhow.


----------



## shuttler

Shanghai car license plate costs on the rise


China Daily

December 17, 2012 

Strong demand among urbanites and regulations to ease congestion drive up prices 

Getting a car license plate in Shanghai costs almost as much as buying an economy family car, and industry insiders predict prices will continue to rise.

The city's monthly number plate auction on Saturday saw a record-high average bid of 69,346 yuan ($11,000), up 3.58 percent from November, authorities said. The lowest transaction was 68,900 yuan, also a record.

The cost of the plate is roughly the same as the cost of a Yaris, one of Toyota best-selling family cars.

Winning bids in January's auction were about 53,195 yuan, a sum that has climbed throughout the year, with the exception of a slight drop in June and July.

A strong demand among urbanites to own a car, and government regulations to ease traffic congestion, are believed to be the two main drivers pushing up the price of the license plates.

"It's by far the most effective congestion charge," said Feng Shiming, an automobile market analyst, as he compared traffic jams in Shanghai with other Chinese cites such as Guangzhou and Beijing.

"To ease the problem of the growing number of vehicles on the roads and the limited traveling space through price restrictions may sound unfair, but it's better than the (lottery) system in Beijing, and has been proved effective," Feng said.

Residents in Shanghai spend an average of 47 minutes commuting to work, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences' latest China Urbanization Report.

The time is one minute less than Guangzhou and five minutes less than Beijing.

Shanghai was the first city to introduce an auction to control plate supply, while in Beijing car plates are distributed through a lottery system. Guangzhou introduced a system similar to Shanghai's earlier this year. 

The car plate quota in December was 9,300, the lowest in six months, while the Shanghai Urban Construction and Communications Commission said it plans to further reduce the annual quota of car plates to below 100,000 because of the "limited traffic space downtown", convincing many that the price of car plates will continue to rise.

"Buying a car is just a matter of sooner or later," said Jiang Weichang, 60, who recently retired from a Shanghai factory. "Since the price keeps going up, it's better now than later."

Having just invested 100,000 yuan in a brand new Buick, he said he is trying to decide between a Shanghai car plate and one from a neighboring province, which could save him tens of thousands of yuan.

"I bought a new car mainly to take my wife and parents for short trips, as I have lots of time after retirement," said Jiang, who said the regulation banning car plates registered outside Shanghai on highways during rush hours will have little effect on him.

A survey by Mercer Consulting, the world's largest human resource consulting firm based in New York, found that in 2012 Shanghai topped all Chinese mainland cities in salary growth rate &#8212; 9.1 percent &#8212; while the automobile industry, among other sectors, achieved the biggest salary jump &#8212; 9.7 percent.

Jiefang Daily reported that Mercer attributed the increase to the "full-speed development" and "brisk sales" of the domestic automobile market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Electricity consumption reaches record high in Nov

Updated: 2012-12-18 14:27 
By Du Juan ( chinadaily.com.cn)

China's electricity consumption, an important barometer of the country's economic activity, reached 413.9 billion kilowatt-hours in November, up 7.6 percent year-on-year and a record high in 2012, according to the State Electricity Regulatory Commission.

The commission said on Monday that this is the first time that all provinces and autonomous regions in the country saw a growth in power consumption since April, which means that China's economy is warming up.

The country's electricity consumption increased 5.1 percent in the first 11 months compared with last year.

The western area of the country consumed 109.4 billion kilowatt-hours in November, up 11.8 percent year-on-year. The area's growth rate is higher than in eastern and central China.



dujuan@chinadaily.com.cn

China claims biggest global silver market

Updated: 2012-12-18 13:46 
By Wu Yiyao in Shanghai ( China Daily)

China has become the world's biggest silver market, according to an industry report, both as a physical investment and in paper trading of silver futures and other similar products. 

The Washington-based Silver Institute said total silver demand in China increased by more than 100 million ounces, or Moz, in the past 10 years, to a record of 170.7 Moz in 2011. 

China has been liberalizing its silver market since the start of 2000, creating more investment channels for buyers and sellers of silver. 

In 2009, the country started offering investors the chance to buy silver bullion bars, and within two years the net demand for silver bars and coins soared to 17 million Moz, equivalent to some $600 million, making up 8 percent of global net purchases, said the report, compiled by Thomson Reuters GFMS. 

In May this year, the Shanghai Futures Exchange began trading silver contracts with a standard trading unit of 15 kilograms and a daily price limit of 5 percent of either side of the previous day's settlement price. 

Its goal was to provide Chinese market participants with direct market access, and give them the capability of hedging domestically. Regulators also expressed hopes the silver futures contracts would ease price volatility and provide a pricing mechanism. 

According to the report, the first five months' trading saw total volumes of 17.436 Moz through to the end of November. 

With an average daily turnover of 123.7 Moz, the Shanghai exchange has already become an important commodity exchange for global silver futures trading, second only to Comex in New York. 

The report added that an increasing number of commercial banks are now offering silver brokerage services to clients, and many wealth management service providers are including silver in client portfolios. 

"Compared to gold, silver presents more volatility and is a more leveraged choice," said Chen Bin, a wealth manger with Shanghai Pudong Development Bank. 

China's share of global silver supply stood at 14 percent at the end of 2011, tripling from 94.2 Moz in 2002 to 281.5 Moz in 2011, according to the report. 

Its share with global silver demand had hit 17 percent by the end of 2011, rising from 67.1 Moz in 2002 to 170.7 Moz, a 154 percent increase, the report said. 

It added that driven by the country's manufacturing sector and heavy investment in infrastructure, fabrication demand for silver in China has increased by more than 82.4 Moz in the past decade to 159.5 Moz. 

During the same period, industrial silver fabrication in China has experienced an almost uninterrupted period of growth, posting a 135 percent increase. 

The electrical and electronics sector, driven by its semi-conductor industry, contributed the largest share of the country's industrial silver demand, rising from 17.1 Moz in 2002 to 40 Moz in 2011. 

During that year, industrial applications accounted for 56 percent of the total fabrication demand across the country, which was 159.5 Moz, mainly from cell phone and computer production. 

A strong demand for silver also came from makers of personal electronics goods, including tablet computers and light emitting diode backlit televisions. 

wuyiyao@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

BYD to make electric buses in US

Updated: 2012-12-18 11:17 
By Li Fangfang ( China Daily)


*Plans call for a California plant that will build up to 100 vehicles in 2014, 500 in '15
*
The Chinese battery and electric vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd will establish its first wholly owned manufacturing plant overseas in 2013, going to the United States to produce electric buses, a company executive has said.





An electric car produced by BYD Co Ltd is exhibited at an auto fair in Detroit, the United States. The company will establish its first wholly owned overseas manufacturing plant in the US in 2013, a company executive has said. [Zhang Jun / Xinhua]

































*BYD - K9 Electric Bus*








The factory will be in California, in an exact location to be announced in March or April, Xinhua News Agency cited Li Ke, BYD senior vice-president, as saying.

Speaking in Los Angeles, Li said the Warren Buffett-backed company will put the plant into operation in 2013 and will be able to produce 50 to 100 buses there in 2014.


"Starting in 2015, the production capacity will exceed 500 vehicles."

Li said managerial and other positions at the plant will be filled with local residents, but some of the parts and production lines used there will come from China.

BYD's K9 electric buses, which have already passed road tests, will carry a price of $550,000 to $600,000 each. They will come to the US market in March and first be used at Apple Inc's headquarters in Cupertino, California; at Los Angeles International Airport; and at Stanford University, said Li.

The Shenzhen-based company last week signed a joint venture agreement with a Bulgarian company to set up its first factory to assemble electric vehicles in the East European country.

Situated near the country's capital, Sofia, the plant will mostly produce electric cars and buses. Starting in February, it will roll out 50 to 60 of the company's K9 electric buses each month, said Alexander Usachev, CEO of BYD's Bulgarian partner Bulmineral Ltd.

The operation will be further expanded by adding BYD batteries and LED lights to the products made there.

The move to Bulgaria comes as a result of BYD's ambition to use local production to bring its electric buses to more European countries. The company has signed agreements to export the vehicles to the Netherlands, Finland and Denmark.

Besides Europe, BYD also has agreements with local governments in Singapore, Uruguay, Canada and the US over the use of its buses in public transportation.


According to electric vehicle geographic forecasts recently released by the US-based market research and consulting firm Pike Research, California will remain the main market for electric vehicles in the US in the next eight years. After that time, 25 percent of the electric vehicles sold in the country are expected to be sold in that state.

By the same date, the number of electric vehicles sold in California's main cities is expected to make up 4.5 percent of all of the passenger vehicles purchased in the state. For the US market as a whole, the current comparable figure is 1 percent.

Analysts said local government policies in California will help BYD establish a presence in the state.

In China from 2010 to 2011, BYD saw its sales slump from 520,000 vehicles to 448,500 vehicles. And the company's passenger vehicle business remained mired in the first half of this year, showing an 11 percent year-on-year sales decline.

But its electric vehicle business, especially its buses and taxis used in "green" public transportation, has started to show signs of improvement.

The Shenzhen government recently said 50 percent of the buses in the southern city will be powered by new sources of energy by 2015, and all of the taxis there will be electric cars by the same year.

Analysts said those changes will help BYD, the dominant player in the city's electric public transportation industry, collect 36.5 billion yuan ($5.85 billion) in additional revenue in the next three to five years, an amount equal to 75 percent of its total revenue for 2011.

The city plans to add 8,000 energy buses and 15,000 electric taxis to its fleet in the next three to five years.

lifangfang@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Type 055

Damn we are already the largest market for platinum, palladium and silver. We have a good chance of being largest gold market too. Then we would be the largest market for all 4 major precious metals. Rise of China is unstoppable. This is definitely our century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Type 055 said:


> Damn we are already the largest market for platinum, palladium and silver. We have a good chance of being largest gold market too. Then we would be the largest market for all 4 major precious metals. *Rise of China is unstoppable. This is definitely our century*.



The road ahead is still bumpy as we cannot be staying clear of the troubles in other parts of the world.







The base of these coaches is very low - good for maintaining stability but it cant run well on rough roads!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kolaps

Compare to mainland China, Taiwan look stagnant. 

Our current government is idiot! BIG BIG IDIOT!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Kolaps said:


> Compare to mainland China, Taiwan look stagnant.
> 
> Our current government is idiot! BIG BIG IDIOT!


you need a stronger economy tie with mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Kolaps said:


> Compare to mainland China, Taiwan look stagnant.
> 
> Our current government is idiot! BIG BIG IDIOT!



It helps if more Taiwanese brothers get closer to Mainland for tourism and business. Having good ties with each other can increase growth. If more pro China people are running the Taiwanese government that would help a lot too. Stubborn politicians with anti ccp mentality will only hurt Taiwanese interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*China researches on direct writing of electronic devices on graphene oxide*
China researches on direct writing of electronic devices on graphene oxide | China's Great Science and Technology








2012-12-17  Hefei National Laboratory for Physical Sciences at the Microscale, University of Science and Technology of China, has made technological breakthrough on future electronics. Chinese scientists has developed new methods on direct writing of electronic devices on graphene oxide by catalytic scanning probe lithography.

Reduction of graphene oxide at the nanoscale is an attractive approach to graphene-based electronics. Here we use a platinum-coated atomic force microscope tip to locally catalyse the reduction of insulating graphene oxide in the presence of hydrogen. Nanoribbons with widths ranging from 20 to 80&#8201;nm and conductivities of >104&#8201;S&#8201;m&#8722;1 are successfully generated, and a field effect transistor is produced. The method involves mild operating conditions, and uses arbitrary substrates, atmospheric pressure and low temperatures (&#8804;115&#8201;°C).

Graphene, owing to its exceptionally high carrier mobility, has been envisioned as one of the best candidates for future electronics. The possibility of direct writing on graphene to construct electronic circuits by scanning probe lithography (SPL) is particularly exciting and has been extensively examined by different approaches with the focus of creating well-defined insulated separators on highly conductive graphene. In this context, a chemically more realistic approach is to create conducting nanoribbons on insulated graphene oxides (GO) through the reduction reaction. GO has been used as the seed for cost-effective mass production of graphene in recent years. The conductivity of a fully oxidized GO is extremely small, but it can be significantly increased by chemical reduction. Such a contrast offers the opportunity to utilize direct writing of electronic circuits on GO if an efficient local chemical reduction process can be obtained. Recently, it is reported that the direct writing with nanoscopic resolution can be achieved through local thermal reduction of GO with a heated atomic force microscope (AFM) tip17. However, the maximal contrast can only be reached at a temperature around 1000&#8201;°C, which might be too high for practical applications. It is highly desirable to find a local reduction scheme18 that works at much more mild conditions. For this purpose, a highly efficient catalysed reaction should be introduced through the use of the catalytic SPL (cSPL) technique.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kolaps said:


> Compare to mainland China, Taiwan look stagnant.
> 
> Our current government is idiot! BIG BIG IDIOT!



You should think about becoming a Special Administrative Region like we are. 

We were just named the number 1 financial center in the world:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...-takes-world-top-spot-financial-rankings.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Railway Reaches China's Easternmost County* 

2012-12-19 09:15:07 Xinhua 

Web Editor: Liu Kun

A new passenger rail line connected China's easternmost county of *Fuyuan* to inland areas Tuesday, and it is expected to boost the economy and tourism in the China-Russia border town.

A three-month passenger service trial was launched after *a 169.4 km-long stretch of track was extended to the county from Qianjin Township*, Heilongjiang Province, which has been linked by railway with Harbin, capital city of Heilongjiang.

Over the next three months, *two passenger trains will run between Fuyuan and Harbin daily. Each trip takes about 17 hours.*

The passenger service is expected to increase the number of passengers to the border town to 1 million annually, said Bo Xiru, director of the Heilongjiang provincial tourism bureau.

The railway, the eastern end of which terminates just 12 km from the Russian border, will help to increase visitors and boost tourism in Fuyuan and the border island of Heixiazi (Bolshoy Ussuriysky), said Song Kui, a researcher at the Heilongjiang provincial academy of social sciences.

The tranquil border town is the first place to see the sun rise in China, and it also boasts a well-protected wetland and scenic spots at the confluence of the Heilongjiang (Amur) and Ussuri rivers.

Locals refer to Heixiazi Island, located at the intersection of the Heilongjiang (Amur) and Ussuri rivers, as the "Fuyuan Delta."

China and Russia ended a century-long dispute over the region and held a border redrawing ceremony on October 14, 2008, declaring that each side owned half of the 335 square km island.

In November 2010, the two countries agreed to cooperate to develop the island into an eco-tourism zone. In July 2011, China opened its half of Heixiazi Island to tourists. 

Railway Reaches China's Easternmost County

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China the frontrunner to buy Exxon out of Iraq oil*

By Charlie Zhu and Peg Mackey

BEIJING/LONDON | Thu Dec 20, 2012 12:14pm EST 

BEIJING/LONDON (Reuters) - China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC) has emerged as the frontrunner to take over Iraq's West Qurna-1 oilfield from Exxon Mobil, a move that would diminish Western oil influence in Iraq a decade after the U.S.-led invasion.

U.S. oil major Exxon (XOM.N) is giving up its stake in the giant southern oilfield after clashing with the central government in Baghdad over exploration contracts it had signed with the autonomous Kurdistan region in the north.

*Iraqi and Chinese sources said CNPC unit Petrochina (0857.HK) (601857.SS) is negotiating for Exxon's 60 percent in the $50 billion West Qurna-1 project and that there are rival bidders. Royal Dutch Shell is a minority partner.*

"CNPC has shown interest; they are there. And from our side, there is no problem with them taking on a bigger position. We are not sensitive about this," a senior Iraqi official said.

"These are service contracts, not production-sharing contracts (which give companies an ownership stake), so it doesn't matter if they have 10 fields or one."

For energy-hungry China, a major buyer of Iraqi crude, access to reserves is a strategic imperative, and Beijing is prepared to accept tougher terms and lower profits than Western oil majors and even Russian firms such as Lukoil (LKOH.MM), which have to answer to shareholders.

Iraq has the world's fourth-largest oil reserves and wants to at least double its production in the next few years and ultimately challenge Russia and Saudi Arabia as the world's biggest oil nation.

China's stealthy advance in Iraq, supported by piles of cash, has already given it a formidable position in prized southern oilfields, and through Chinese oil company Sinopec (0386.HK), its reach has extended into the northern Kurdish region.

*By taking on West Qurna-1, Chinese companies would come to dominate Iraq's oilfields with roughly 32 percent of the reserves found in service contracts awarded to foreign companies, up from 21 percent now.*

"PetroChina is in talks to buy the stake from ExxonMobil. There are rival bidders," a source familiar with the Chinese company said. "A decision is expected from ExxonMobil soon."

Iraq has already signaled it would favor bids by CNPC and Lukoil if they decided to buy Exxon's stake and that it had received "positive signals" from both companies they would consider making an offer.

But Russia's Lukoil (LKOH.MM) has made no commitment so far. Russia's second-largest crude producer is already developing West Qurna-2.

More at&#65306;China the frontrunner to buy Exxon out of Iraq oil | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 055

Why hasn't anyone posted the article about china successfully developed 22nm chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Type 055 said:


> Why hasn't anyone posted the article about china successfully developed 22nm chips.



Have known the news from internal website, but English source is a little later or none.

*China makes its own 22-nm transistor
*
China makes its own 22-nm transistor

LONDON  The Institute of Microelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMECAS) in Beijing China has announced it has made a high-K metal-gate MOSFET with a gate length of 22 nanometers, according to Xinhua, the Chinese government news agency.

The home-designed and built device shows "world-class performance and low power dissipation," IMECAS was quoted as saying. However, no further details were provided.

The introduction of China-developed 22-nm IC technology would save China money in importing foreign chips or process technology and boost China-made IC's competitiveness, Xinhua quoted IMECAS as saying.

Leading-edge 22/20-nm process technology is just starting to be introduced in the commercial sector and is valued for its ability to reduced power consumption of smartphones and tablet computers, thereby providing longer battery life.

The construction of a 22-nm transistor as an academic and prototype exercise puts China's internally-developed technology at two to four years behind the west. Intel has a commercial 22-nm FinFET process that is in production and foundry Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. Ltd. (Hsinchu, Taiwan) is expected to ramp 20-nm bulk planar CMOS process in 2013.

For many years China was denied access to leading-edge electronic manufacturing technology from external sources under CoCom export regulations and the follow-on Wassennaar Arrangement. However, in recent years China has gradually been catching up through a combination of licensing of external processes and self-education. China's indigenous foundry chip maker Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (Shanghai, China) is able to offer a commercial 40-nm CMOS manufacturing process.

China began work on leading-edge transistor fabrication as one of its major national scientific projects in 2009, according to Xinhua.


Below is Chinese source:
???????????????????????---?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Train companies' exports gain steam*

Updated: 2012-12-25 07:51 

By Bao Chang ( China Daily)





A worker assembles the chassis of a locomotive that will be exported to Tunisia in CSR Nanjing Puzhen Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co Ltd, in Nanjing in May. CSR has been exploring overseas markets at a fast pace in recent years. Ye Chao / Xinhua


Chinese train manufacturers are seeing their exports increase quickly this year as the reputation of domestic innovations becomes stronger around the world. 

China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co Ltd, one of the country's two leading train manufacturers, announced earlier this month it had signed an agreement with Pakistan's Ministry of Railways to sell 640 million yuan ($102.7 million) worth of locomotives to the country. 

That came a week after the State-owned enterprise won a bid to provide $400 million worth of electric locomotives to South African Transnet SOC Ltd, a large rail, port and pipeline company in that country. 

That deal marked the first time Chinese electric trains have been introduced into the African market, and was the biggest order for equipment of this sort that a Chinese train maker has ever received from overseas. 

"Considering this new opportunity in the African market, CSR will push forward its rail transportation equipment business and broaden its cooperation with local companies in Africa," said Xu Zongxiang, general manager at CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd. 

CSR said that apart from product exports, the first batch of which will be delivered by the end of 2013, it will also provide technology used in the manufacture of electric locomotives to South Africa. 

The promotion of technology in China's train-manufacturing industry has received a large amount of recognition in the international market. 

China North Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corp, the country's second-largest train maker, received four patents from the United States Patent and Trademark Office earlier this month. 

"This breakthrough patent grant in the US shows that CNR's technological innovation has reached a new high," said Xie Buming, general manager at CNR Institute. 

"Technological innovation is the main way for the advanced Chinese rail transportation equipment industry to become more internationalized," Xie said. 

By the end of November, CNR had applied for 90 patents abroad, the most among Chinese suppliers of rail equipment. 

In November, CNR's Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co Ltd signed an agreement with Hong Kong Mass Transit Railway Corp to sell it 23 diesel locomotives. 

CNR said its entry into the Hong Kong market will help it move further into the international premium market and gain recognition from customers around the world. 

CNR and CSR have been exploring overseas markets at a fast pace in recent years. 

In the first half of the year, CNR's revenues surged by 108 percent from a year earlier to 4.48 billion yuan in the international market, an amount that made up 10 percent of the enterprise's total income, according to a CNR financial statement. 

In the first six months of 2012, CSR's overseas business revenues increased by 95 percent year-on-year to 4.8 billion yuan. Foreign business is the source of about 11 percent of the company's total business, data from the company show. 

From the start of the year to December, the value of CSR's overseas orders had reached nearly $1.7 billion. CSR has also won bids to undertake railway projects in Malaysia, Turkey and Singapore in the first half of the year. 

Domestic market 

Industry insiders say both of the train makers are likely to increase their production capacity in the coming years, not only to meet demand from foreign countries but also from the domestic market. 

CNR recently announced it had entered into five contracts in the Chinese market that have a total value of 6.8 billion yuan. 

As for CSR, five of the six new orders it recently signed came from domestic customers. Those have a value of 4.39 billion yuan. 

Attempting to meet its annual investment goals, the Ministry of Railways has been putting more money into fixed railway assets in the past two months. 

China's investments in fixed railway assets have included the purchase of transportation equipment. No more than 700 billion yuan will go into railway construction in 2013, slightly more than was used for that purpose this year, Chinese media have reported. 

According to the Ministry of Railways, the value of investments into fixed railway assets this year is 630 billion yuan, of which about 516 billion yuan went to the construction of railway infrastructure. 

baochang@chinadaily.com.cn 

Train companies' exports gain steam |Business |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*World's Longest Fast Train Line Opens In China*
BEIJING (AP)  China has opened the world's longest high-speed rail line, which runs 2,298 kilometers (1,428 miles) from the country's capital in the north to Guangzhou, an economic hub in the Pearl River delta in southern China.
The line officially opened Wednesday when a train departed from Beijing at 9 a.m. for Guangzhou. Another train left Guangzhou for Beijing an hour later.
Trains on this high-speed line will initially run at 300 kph (186 mph) with a total travel time of about eight hours. Before, the fastest time between the two cities by train was more than 20 hours.
Railway is an essential part in China's transportation system, and its government plans to build a grid of high-speed railways with four east-west lines and four north-south lines by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahfatzia

*China consumers driving economic rebound: survey*






_A woman checking handbags with her husband and daughter in a Gucci luxury boutique Shanghai IFC Mall_


(Reuters) - *China's consumers are leading an uneven recovery in the world's second biggest economy that has retailers expecting stronger sales in six months*, early results of a national survey showed on Wednesday.

*The China Beige Book survey of more than 2,000 executives revealed that the retail sector had the strongest revenue growth and business expectations in the fourth quarter of 2012.*

The survey broadly detected a mild economic recovery with the hard-hit sectors of real estate, mining and manufacturing - to a lesser extent - joining retail at the head of the upswing.

*"The revenue growth pickup was notable in luxuries and durable goods - furniture, appliances, and autos," *said the survey, conducted between October 26 and December 2 by New York-based CBB International and based on the U.S. Federal Reserve's economic report of the same name.

*"Retailers' mood remains quite hopeful, with 72 percent forecasting higher sales in six months, up 4 points on last quarter. A remarkably low 6 percent foresee declines," *it said, adding that *61 percent of retailers reported higher sales in the Q4 survey than in Q3.*

*The biggest bounces were seen in coastal Guangdong province, Beijing, the northeast and central regions of China *- locations which Q3's survey found had the biggest spending falls.

The retail rebound was not evenly distributed, however, with *Shanghai and the southwest region recording falls in spending.*

The survey's findings are reflected in the most recent raft of economic indicators from China, revealing a mild rebound taking hold in Q4, and in policymaker comments.

China's *retail sales grew 14.9 percent year-on-year in November, ahead of the 14.6 percent forecast in a Reuters poll.*

China is on course to end 2012 with the slowest full year of growth since 1999 and while the 7.7 percent rate forecast in a benchmark Reuters poll is way above the world's other major economies, it is far below the roughly 10 percent annual growth seen for most of the last 30 years.

Weakness in the external environment remains a key drag on an economy in which *exports **generated 31 percent of gross domestic product in 2011*, according to World Bank data, and where an *estimated 200 million jobs are supported by foreign investment, or in **factories producing for overseas markets.
*
*RECOVERING, REBALANCING*

The upside to the patchiness of the recovery is that it is being driven by services, which are calibrated more towards domestic demand. Geographic rebalancing away from prosperous coastal areas was also evident in the survey, with firms in the western region recording the highest revenue growth in Q4.

The survey had *mixed findings for labor markets*, with a *3 point rise to 34 percent *in the proportion of *firms citing an increased availability of unskilled labor*, while *20 **percent said shortages had increased.
*
*Some 34 percent of firms increased their workforces in Q4 from Q3*. *Wage rises were reported by 52 percent of respondents.*

Bankers questioned in the survey said credit conditions eased in Q4, but fewer firms borrowed. Meanwhile, banks and firms said loan rejections rose slightly, to 16 percent, and exposure to companies with excess production capacity was cut.

"Few corporate loans went to new customers: three-fifths of bankers say under 20 percent did  an astonishingly small number," the survey said.

"Most were debt rollovers or loan increases for existing clients. This is not yet a period of strong expansion."

The China Beige Book survey of face-to-face and telephone interviews compares conditions with the previous quarter and asks respondents to anticipate conditions three and six months ahead.

The survey sample includes executives from manufacturing, retail, service, transport, real estate and construction, farming, and mining. Respondents ran businesses of every size from the micro-level - employing up to 19 staff - to large firms with more than 500 employees. It also canvassed opinions from 160 bank loan officers and branch managers.

A detailed report of the survey's full findings will be published in early January.

China consumers driving economic rebound: survey | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Beidou system starts service in Asia-Pacific

12-27-2012 14:32 BJT 

VIDEO

official website of Beidou navigation: BeiDou Navigation Satellite System ? Home

The China Beidou Navigation System, also known as Compass, has started offering free civilian positioning and navigation services over the Asia-Pacific region. The announcement was made during a press conference on Thursday morning.

The Beidou satellite network will provide positioning services with an accuracy of 10 meters, or 33 feet. Speed estimates are within less than one foot per second, and time measurements within 10 nanoseconds. 

The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, hydrological monitoring, and mapping for tests. The Beidou navigation system is developed based on a "three-step" strategy. Currently in its second phase, the system now offers regional service with 16 satellites. 


BeiDou Navigation Satellite System Signal In Space Interface Control Document-Open Service Signal B1I (Version 1.0) 

It is planned to offer services to global customers with 35 satellites, upon its completion in 2020. 

Ran Chengqi, director of China Satellite Navigation Office, said, "The Beidou navigation system is fully capable of providing navigation, positioning, and timing services covering China and its neighbouring region. The Beidou system is compatible with the GPS program of the US, and the GLONASS system of Russia. This system can improve the accuracy and user experience for users who already get services from GPS and GLONASS. The Beidou navigation system is special since it allows short messaging communication. Users not only can know their location, but that of their friends and they can communicate with friends using short messages."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese film industry rakes up $2.3 bn in 10 months
PTI : Beijing, Tue Dec 18 2012, 19:49 hrs



> Riding high on the new collaborative ventures with Hollywood, China's film industry earned USD 2.3 billion in box office in the last ten months surpassing last years earnings of USD 2.15 billion.
> 
> China's film industry earned 14.35 billion yuan (USD 2.3 billion) in the box office from January to November, surpassing the 13.12 billion yuan (USD 2.15 billion) from the whole of 2011, state run Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> Nie Chenxi, deputy head of the State Administration of Radio, Film and Television (SARFT) said China made 686 feature films in the first eleven months, compared with 558 in the whole of 2011.
> 
> However, among the eight billion yuan earned in the first half of the year, Chinese films took in only 2.8 billion yuan, down by 4.3 per cent year on year. The rest, taken by imported productions, marked a 90.4 per cent increase, according to Nie.
> 
> Chinese industry this year had tie-ups with Hollywood firms. Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation, which is parent company of 21st Century Fox acquired 19.9 per cent stake in Beijing-based Bona Film Group.
> 
> Last year, China's domestic films took in 53.61 per cent of the total box office in China, but their share from January to June this year was only 35 per cent.
> 
> SARFT deputy head Tian Jin said last month that the shrinking market share of domestic movies was due to the increasing number of imported foreign films, which are of better quality and attract a larger audience.
> 
> In February, China and the US agreed on a memorandum of understanding on films in the World Trade Organisation's China-audiovisual case. According to the memo, 14 more US films will be imported into China annually, in addition to the original 20-film quota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassination_of_engineer

Why are we allowing Hollywood propaganda to enter China and hurt our domestic film industry?
Useless CPC. Traitors. F**k the WTO. Domestic companies must be protected from foreign invasions. Xi Jinping is a western puppet.


----------



## Audio

*Sony says China business has recovered, foresees growth*



> (Reuters) - Sony Corp's (6758.T) business in China has "more or less" returned to levels seen before recent protests against Japan's actions over a group of disputed islands, the Japanese company's China chief, Nobuki Kurita, told reporters on Tuesday.



Sony says China business has recovered, foresees growth | Reuters

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



assassination_of_engineer said:


> Xi Jinping is a western puppet.



China tightens Internet controls, legalizes post deletion



> The rules signal that the new leadership headed by Communist Party chief Xi Jinping will continue muzzling the often scathing, raucous online chatter in a country where the Internet offers a rare opportunity for debate.



good times ahead eh, Chinese friends!


----------



## Audio

> Analysts say the central bank is the center of pro-reform sentiment in the government. But other policymakers still equate foreign reserves with national strength and may oppose any reform that would put the $3.3 trillion stockpile at risk.
> 
> To them, the FX reserves underpin confidence in the financial system, serving as a security blanket for both the government and financial markets.
> 
> Few believe China's banks are as healthy as they claim, while many local governments and state-owned enterprises are awash in debt.
> 
> But as long as investors and depositors believe Beijing could tap its foreign exchange reserves to fund a bailout, a run on banks or a credit crunch for local governments and state-owned enterprises is unlikely.
> 
> "Chinese households hold a huge amount of deposits," said Yu Yongding, a former member of the central bank's monetary policy committee. China has 84 trillion yuan ($13.45 trillion) in corporate and household bank deposits.
> 
> "If households want to diversify their holdings into foreign assets, say just 10 percent of their assets, capital outflow will become huge, which will lead to a fall of the (yuan) and then there will be panic and more outflows -- a herd effect," said Yu, who is now director of the Institute of World Economics and Politics at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS).



Analysis: Spectre of capital flight slows China FX reform drive | Reuters


----------



## shuttler

*China reiterates prudent monetary policy

*
Xinhuanet

2012-12-28 

BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's central bank on Friday reiterated that the country will continue to implement a prudent monetary policy.

China will closely monitor international capital flows and try to maintain a balanced relationship between stabilizing economic growth, adjusting economic structure, curbing inflation and preventing risks, according to a statement posted on the website of the People's Bank of China.

"The central bank will employ various monetary policy tools to guide stable and appropriate growth in credit and money supply and maintain the reasonable scale of social financing aggregate," the statement said.

Growth in the world's second-largest economy slowed for a seventh quarter, rising 7.4 percent year on year during the July-September period.

The nation will move ahead with interest rate reforms and improve the exchange rate formation mechanism for the yuan while maintaining the basic stability of the currency, the statement said.

The central bank also vowed to enhance the role of finance in supporting the real economy and urged banks to beef up services to better satisfy the diverse demands for investment and financing, according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China has 3,589 museums nationwide*

Xinhuanet

2012-12-26 

BEIJING, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- China is home to 3,589 museums, including 3,054 state-owned and 535 private museums, according to information released at a conference on cultural relics on Tuesday.

China will further promote free museum admission and improve the quality of displays and public services, Minister of Culture Cai Wu said at the conference.

Cai said cultural relics have gradually become a new focus for people's attention, and such relics can raise a city's appeal and greatly boost the development of the tourism industry.

In 2011, the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, received 14 million visitors, twice the amount of visitors in 2002. During national holidays it welcomed even more visitors, with a record-high 182,000 people visiting the museum on a single day in 2011.

Li Xiaojie, head of the State Administration of Cultural Heritage (SACH), said the SACH has issued relevant documents to strengthen supervision over auctions of cultural relics and enhance management over antique markets and cultural relics-verification TV programs

*****************************

*China lists another 17 top museums*

Xinhuanet

2012-12-07

BEIJING, Dec. 7 (Xinhua) -- A list of 17 class-I museums has been published, the State Administration of Cultural Heritage (SACH) said on Friday.

The National Museum of China, China National Silk Museum, Shanghai Science & Technology Museum and Chongqing Hongyan Revolutionary History Museum are on the list, which is a second batch of class-I museums to be released.

The 17 museums were selected as highest-level museums after an appraisal process organized by the SACH from July to November, the SACH said.

China specifies the museums at class-I, class-II and class-III in accordance with their comprehensive facilities, collections and visitors and capacities for holding exhibitions and providing social services.

China released the first batch of 79 class-I museums in 2008, and pledged to gradually open all its public museums for free.

According to SACH statistics, 1,804 of 3,415 museums and memorial sites were offering free admission at the end of 2011, receiving more than 1.3 billion visitors in three years, the equivalent to China's total population.

The Ministry of Culture and the Ministry of Finance also vowed last year to give people free access to public art galleries in two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China spends 430 bln yuan on water conservation*

Xinhuanet

2012-12-28 

HEFEI, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- China spent 430.3 billion yuan (68.3 billion U.S. dollars) on improving water utilities in 2012, a record total, an official said Friday.

Investment in water conservation amounted to 775.5 billion yuan in 2011 and 2012, surpassing the amount invested during the 11th Five-Year Plan period (2006-2010), Chen Lei, minister of water resources, said at a work meeting in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui province.

"In 2012, China reinforced 5,400 small-sized reservoirs and harnessed critical stretches of 2,209 mid- and small-sized rivers, bringing the death toll from floods down by 50 percent," Chen said.

He called for more investment in water conservation projects while urging intensified efforts to improve water quality and build irrigated farms.

The government aims to harness more than 5,000 rivers by 2015 and speed up the construction of early warning systems for floods and storm tides, according to a central government statement issued in 2011.

The government plans to double its average annual spending on water conservation during the 2011-2020 period from its 200-billion-yuan investment in 2010.

Chen said that during the past two years, the central government has invested 48.2 billion yuan to improve the availability of safe drinking water for 148 million rural residents, teachers and students.

The country will continue to work to ensure safe drinking water, renovate key irrigation facilities and promote water conservation in 2013, according to Chen.

****************

*China invests big in ecological progress*

Xinhuanet

2012-12-19 

BEIJING, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- A viaduct built over a wetland in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province to make way for wildlife has been described as a "green bridge" by local residents.

Built with an investment of 430 million yuan (68.8 million U.S. dollars), the 5-km overpass opened to traffic in late 2010 and spans the largest inner city wetland in China -- the Longfeng Wetland Nature Reserve, located near the city of Daqing, known as China's first oil production base.

In the 1960s, roads were built directly on the wetland so people could reach the oil fields faster, which, however, threatened the local ecosystem.

Since the bridge has been constructed, birds have returned and plants are growing again. A total of 76 species of birds are currently living within the wetland area, including five species under first-level national protection.

Authorities highlighted the need to promote ecological progress and gave it a more prominent position by incorporating it into the country's overall development plan last month when the governing Communist Party of China (CPC) convened a national congress.

The country has pledged to support the development of energy-efficient and low-carbon industries, new energy sources and renewable energy sources, which requires huge investment.

Jin Lei, a partner at international accounting firm KPMG, said the Chinese market has great investment potential for green industries, as the country has included such industries in its Development Plan for National Strategic Emerging Industries during the 12th Five-year Plan period (2011-2015).

With a total investment of 2.1 billion yuan, Longhua New Energy Vehicle Industrial Park, the largest new energy vehicle project in Heilongjiang Province, was put into operation in July 2012 and has received a slew of orders from foreign companies so far.

According to a report issued by the Deutsche Bank Group in August, the annual production value output of China's electric vehicle industry could reach 159 billion yuan by 2020.

China has also vowed to launch major ecological restoration projects and prevent desertification, especially for the northwestern regions with fragile environments.

The government of Minqin County in northwest China's Gansu Province is battling desertification in the catchment of the Shiyang River, as overdevelopment has accelerated desert encroachment, leaving the basin among the country's worst ecologically-deteriorated regions.

In 2007, China put 4.79 billion yuan toward environmental conservation around the Shiyang River basin. Conservation efforts there have included capping water use and developing water-saving agricultural techniques.

"People are not only looking to increase their incomes, but have also demanded an improved environment and living standards," said Sun Wancang, a professor at Gansu Agricultural University.

Vice Premier Li Keqiang said last week China will invest 3.4 trillion yuan in environmental protection during the 12th Five-year Plan period.

Li vowed to expand domestic markets by encouraging the application of solar power generation technology and connecting more on-site solar power generation sites to the national power grid.

China has connected less than 10 percent of its annual solar cell output, indicating huge market potential, Li said, citing the solar sector as an example of how to tap local markets and explore ecological progress.

However, Chen Ying, secretary-general of the Research Center for Sustainable Development under the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said the promotion of ecological progress should come not only from the government, but also from enterprises and non-governmental organizations.

In east China's Jiangsu Province, the provincial government has allocated 2 billion yuan annually to control pollution near Taihu Lake over the past five years.

In addition to the government's investment, a total of 75 billion yuan has been raised by the public to support more than 3,000 related projects.

Private enterprises in Jiangsu, represented by Suntech Power, the world's largest producer of solar panels, and Trina Solar, a leading solar module company, have contributed to China's solar capacity in recent years.

According to a report released by the National Energy Association on Sept. 12, China will expand its installed solar power generation capacity to 21 gigawatts (GW) by 2015, which will require an investment of about 250 billion yuan.

In 2011, China's growth in renewable energy was 2.5 times that of Brazil and India combined. The country's asset financed investment of 44 billion U.S. dollars in the sector represented 30 percent of global renewable investment, compared to Brazil's 5 percent and India's 7 percent, according to another report published by the Deutsche Bank Group in July.

The report forecast that China is likely to install 340 GW of renewable power in order to meet national targets through 2020. The investment in incremental wind and solar power, plus grid investment, could total 527 billion U.S. dollars, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Foxconn to spread wings in Guangxi*

Chinadaily

2012-12-29 01:32 
By HE WEI in Shanghai ( China Daily)

*Nanning plant to consolidate firm's 'moving inland' strategy
*
Foxconn Technology Group, a major manufacturer of Apple Inc's products, is expanding the production of smart devices in southern China, according to a report.

Experts said the latest investment, reportedly worth 5 billion yuan ($802 million), in Nanning, capital of the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, will enable Foxconn to consolidate its "moving inland" strategy. This is in line with the city's plan to boost electronics industries.

Hon Hai Precision Industry Co Ltd, Foxconn's parent, has signed an agreement with the local government to build a tablet and smartphone plant in the city, China Business News reported on Friday.

The investment aims to win Nanning a reputation as a modern manufacturing, commercial and logistics center in the region, it quoted Foxconn chief Terry Gou as saying.

Liu Kun, a Shenzhen-based spokesman for the company, declined to confirm the report, saying that all ongoing projects on the Chinese mainland will be announced through the Taiwan Stock Exchange, on which Hon Hai is listed.

But he told China Daily that Shenzhen, Zhengzhou and Chengdu remain the key hubs for Foxconn. The three cities serve the country's southern, central and western markets.

Nanning's economic planning body has said it wants to attract companies like Foxconn to the city.

"Electronics is definitely a prioritized industry in our economic outline," said Cao Xiaojun, an official with the city's development and reform commission, who oversees industrial planning. 

Cao said companies like Foxconn will create a win-win situation by bringing in more capital and consolidating the industrial chain.

Cao said investors can make full use of Nanning's geographic advantage as a gateway to member countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. 

"As a result, we are seeing a growing number of companies setting up their regional bases in Nanning," she said.

The government will provide incentives to encourage emerging industries to come to Nanning, Cao added.

China Business News said Foxconn has completed the first phase of the plant, and large-scale recruitment is on the agenda. The Nanning complex will mass-produce LCD screens for tablets and TVs, and communications equipment including routers.

Sun Lijian, senior economist at Fudan University in Shanghai, said: "Judging from previous investments, it is safe to say that preferential policies like tax incentives from local governments are the gravitational pull for Foxconn. That's usually where they see new market buoyancy." 

The company has a large presence across China, with one of its latest ventures being a distribution center in Shanghai. Construction began in May.

Market watchers said Foxconn is also considering investment in the US and is assessing cities such as Detroit and Los Angeles as possible factory locations.

"That is, again, in line with a renewed focus on manufacturing in the US, as Washington struggles to stimulate the economy and create jobs," Sun said.

Contact the writer at hewei@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*1st subway across Yangtze River starts test run*

Chinadaily

Updated: 2012-12-28 10:22 
( Xinhua/chinadaily.com.cn)

China's first subway line to cross the Yangtze River, the country's longest waterway, starts test run on Dec 28 in the central city of Wuhan, Xinhua reported Thursday







Wuhan subway Line 2, China's first subway line to cross the Yangtze River, starts test run on Dec 28 in the central city of Wuhan. [Photo/Xinhua]

Subway trains have run through the 27.73-km tunnel for Wuhan Line 2, which links Wuchang and Hankou - two major areas of the city - over the past three months. But passengers are only allowed to board the trains on Dec 28 when the test run starts.

As a key transportation route, the line is expected to handle half of the city's cross-Yangtze traffic flow, easing gridlock on bridges over the river. It only takes three minutes to cross the river.

The construction costs around 14.9 billion yuan ($2.37 billion), according to estimates by previous reports.

It will be Wuhan's first subway, which is estimated to transport at least 500,000 passengers daily.






A train of Wuhan Subway Line No 2 moves in the tunnel in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, Dec 14, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

China to send women into the deep ocean

Chinadaily

Updated: 2012-12-21 14:57 
( chinadaily.com.cn)

China will recruit six oceanauts, including two females, as the country continues its exploration of the deep sea, Beijing Daily reported on Friday.

Ye Cong, chief oceanaut and designer of Jiaolong &#8211; China's deep-sea research submersible &#8211; said two females will most likely be selected from biologists. 

The new recruits will receive four-years training before conducting a deep sea dive, said Ye who added that female candidates will be required to have a higher mental capacity than their male counterparts and capable of coping with pressure.

From 2013, Jiaolong will increase its dives from the current several times a year to more than 50 deep-sea dives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*4 new subway lines set to ease Beijing traffic*
4 new subway lines set to ease Beijing traffic |Society |chinadaily.com.cn






























BEIJING - Beijing is scheduled to put four subway lines into operation on Sunday, part of the city's efforts to expand rail transit to ease severe traffic congestion.

The newly-opened lines include the new No. 6 Line, the southern section of the current No. 8 Line, the northern section of the current No. 9 Line and the southern and western stretches that complete a loop for the current No. 10 Line.

The new lines bring the number of subway lines in Beijing to 16, with a total length of 442 kilometers, the Beijing Municipal Commission of Transport said in a statement on Saturday.

The city has turned to public transport, especially rail transit lines, to tackle massive traffic jams on the city's vehicle-clogged roads.

The number of subway lines in Beijing will reach 19 by 2015, with a combined length of 561 km. By 2020, the total subway length is expected to increase to 1,000 km.

Beijing's public transportation system, including bus services, carried an average of 20.6 million people per day in 2012. About 44 percent of Beijing residents say they use public transport, the highest percentage of all cities nationwide.

Amid other measures to ease traffic, city authorities started limiting new vehicle registrations to 240,000 each year in 2011, slashing new car registrations by two-thirds from the 2010 level.

Vehicles are also banned from roads one day per week according to plate numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## djsjs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese scientists find that gravity travels at the speed of light*
Chinese scientists find that gravity travels at the speed of light | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-12-29  Chinese scientists revealed Wednesday that they have found evidence supporting the hypothesis that gravity travels at the speed of light based on data gleaned from observing Earth tides.

Scientists have been trying to measure the speed of gravity for years through experiments and observations, but few have found valid methods.

By conducting six observations of total and annular solar eclipses, as well as Earth tides, a team headed by Tang Keyun, a researcher with the Institute of Geology and Geophysics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), found that the Newtonian Earth tide formula includes a factor related to the propagation of gravity.

Earth tide refers to a small change in the Earths surface caused by the gravity of the moon and sun.

Based on the data, the team, with the participation of the China Earthquake Administration and the University of the CAS, found that gravitational force released from the sun and gravitational force recorded at ground stations on Earth did not travel at the same speed, with the time difference exactly the same as the time it takes for light to travel from the sun to observation stations on Earth.

The scientists admitted that the observation stations are located near oceans, indicating that the influence of ocean tides might have been strong enough to interfere with the results.

Consequently, the team conducted separate observations of Earth tides from two stations in Tibet and Xinjiang, two inland regions that are far away from all four oceans, as well as took measures to filter out other potential disturbances.

By applying the new data to the propagation equation of gravity, the team found that the speed of gravity is about 0.93 to 1.05 times the speed of light with a relative error of about 5 percent, providing the first set of strong evidence showing that gravity travels at the speed of light.

Their findings have been published online in English by German science and technology publishing group Springer.

Printed articles in both Chinese and English will be carried in a January 2013 edition of the Chinese Science Bulletin, according to the CAS Institute of Geology and Geophysics.


----------



## cirr

I am getting more sanguine about China's economic prospect in 2013 and would tentatively peg the GDP growth rate at 8.5%&#12290;As for 2012, an increase in the economic output of 7.8-7.9% is on the cards&#12290;Preliminary Data are due on 18.01.2013&#65292;so we won't have to wait for long&#12290;


Dec. 30, 2012, 8:59 p.m. EST 

*China manufacturing extends rebound*

HSBC data

By Michael Kitchen 

*LOS ANGELES (MarketWatch) -- Chinese manufacturing extended its rebound in December, according to HSBC data out Monday. The HSBC China manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index rose to a final reading of 51.5, an upward revision from the preliminary 50.9 result and an improvement from November's PMI of 50.5. The result was also the best for the data set since May 2011, according to Dow Jones Newswires. Both Hong Kong and Australian stock indexes came off their lows after the data release, though both remained in negative territory as concern about the U.S. fiscal cliff kept Asian shares under pressure. *

China manufacturing extends rebound: HSBC data - MarketWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cielo

Chinese growth will be closer to 9% in 2013. Domestic consumption is now the main driver of the Chinese economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bloomberg News

*Beijing Opens Four New Subway Lines to Ease Congestion*

By Bloomberg News on December 30, 2012 

*Beijing put four subway lines and extensions into operation yesterday as part of the Chinese capitals efforts to expand its public urban transport network and ease traffic congestion. 

The openings bring the number of lines in the Chinese capital to 16 with a total length of 442 kilometers (275 miles), according to a statement on the website of government-owned Beijing Subway Operation Co. which runs the system.*

Beijing Opens Four New Subway Lines to Ease Congestion - Businessweek


----------



## beijingwalker

China exports account for 11.1% of world trade
English.news.cn 2012-12-26 18:59:03 


> BEIJING, Dec. 26 -- China's exports accounted for 11.1 percent of world trade during the first three quarters of 2012, up 0.6 percentage point from the same period last year, the Ministry of Commerce said Wednesday.
> 
> Exports grew faster than those of other major economies during the first nine months despite global economic uncertainties, according to a ministry statement.
> 
> During the first ten months of 2012, exports of high-energy-consuming products and products which cause pollution during production, such as non-ferrous metals and steel, fell 7.3 percent year on year to 89.2 billion U.S. dollars, the statement said.
> 
> The export volume of energy-intensive and high-polluting products slid 5 percent from one year earlier to 96.03 million tonnes during the ten-month period.
> 
> Meanwhile, China's capital goods exports accounted for 30.2 percent of the total exports during the January-October period, up 1.1 percentage points from 2007, according to the statement.
> 
> The ministry also said general trade grew while the weighting of processing trade dropped.
> 
> General trade amounted to 1.83 trillion U.S. dollars during the first 11 months, accounting for 52.1 percent of the country's total imports and exports.
> 
> The processing trade accounted for 34.9 percent of the total imports and exports, down from 45.4 percent one year earlier, according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Still not even close to the percentage of global trade that Ancient China had.


----------



## cirr

Net of external trades, i.e. exports minus imports, accounts for some 2% of China's $8.5 trillion economy in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

In 2010 China industrial data collection
Since 2008 1, the economic crisis makes China the world factory position consolidates further.
2, power generation, energy consumption both has exceeded the United States of America of which the United States had the two thrones for 100 years. This is a landmark event with far-reaching influence.
One, fundamental industry data:
1, the output of crude steel: 6.27 hundred million tons, grow 9.3% compared to the same period, accounted for 44.3% of world total output, more than the sum of the first 20 countries;
2, steel production: 7.98 hundred million tons, grow 14.9% compared to the same period
3, cement production: 18.68 hundred million tons, grow 15.53% compared to the same period, accounted for 60% of total output in the world;
4, electrolytic aluminum production: 15650000 tons, grow 21.4% compared to the same period, more than 65% of world total output;
5, refined copper production; 4570000 tons, grow 10.6% compared to the same period, accounting for 24% of world total output; imports 4290000 tons, consumption equivalent amounts to 8800000 tons, more than 50% of world total output;
6, coal production: 32.4 hundred million tons, grow 8.9% compared to the same period, accounted for 45% of total output in the world;
7, crude oil production: 2.02 hundred million tons, grow 6.9% compared to the same period; imports 2.39 tons, grow 17.4% compared to the same period; apparent consumption amounts to 4.39 tons;
8, ethylene production: 14189000 tons, grow 31.7% compared to the same period, second in the world ( the United States first ); equivalent consumption 24000000 tons, self-sufficient rate is about 59%;
9, chemical fertilizer production: 67406000 tons, grow 5.6% compared to the same period, accounted for 35% of total output in the world;
10, the plastic production: 55500000 tons, grow 20.9% compared to the same period, accounted for 20% of total output in the world;
11, chemical fiber production: 30900000 tons, grow 12.44% compared to the same period, accounted for 42.6% of total output in the world;
12, glass production: 630000000 weight boxes, grow 10.9% compared to the same period, more than 50% of world total output
Two, industrial product data:
1, automobile production: 18264700, grow 32.44% compared to the same period, accounted for 25% of total output in the world;
Sales volume 18061900, grow 32.37% compared to the same period, the United States created new car sales surpassed 17500000 units in the historical record.
2: shipbuilding, ship production volume of 65600000 DWT, grew 54.6%, occupy world gross is 41.9%;
New order 75230000 carring capacity ton, an increase of 290%, accounting for 48.5% of the world total;
Handheld order 192915000 carring capacity ton, accounted for 40.8% of the world total;
Exports income exceeded 400 hundred million dollar, grow 42.07% compared to the same period.
3, engineering machinery production: 590 hundred million dollar, grow 20% compared to the same period, accounting for 43% of world total output ( engineering machinery: loader, excavator, bulldozer, crane, concrete pump, forklifts, rollers etc.)
4, the computer output: 2.46 hundred million, grow 35% compared to the same period, accounting for 68% of world total output, than in 2009 increased 8 points to share;
5, TV production: 1.18 hundred million, grow 19.5% compared to the same period, accounting for 50% of world total output, than in 2009 increased 2 points to share;
6, refrigerator production: 73 million, grow 23% compared to the same period, accounting for 65% of world total output, than in 2009 increased 5 points to share;
7, air-conditioning production: 1.09 hundred million, grow 35% compared to the same period, accounting for 80% of world total output, than in 2009 increased 10 points to share;
8, mobile phone production: 9.98 hundred million, grow 61% compared to the same period, more than 70% of world total output; share than in 2009 increased 20 points;
9, washing machine production: 61 million, grow 21% compared to the same period, accounting for 44% of world total output, than in 2009 increased 4 points to share;
10, a microwave oven production: 68 million, grow 12% compared to the same period, holds world total output 70%;
11, digital camera; 82 million, accounting for 65% of total output in the world;
12, digital TV set-top box: 150 million, accounting for 73% of total output in the world;
Third, infrastructure data:
1, power: increases installed capacity newly 91.18 million kilowatt, the installed capacity reached 962 million kilowatts ( the United States is 1000 million kilowatt, grow 10.07% compared to the same period );
2, power: 42065 hundred million, grow 13.2% compared to the same period, the world 's total generating capacity of 22%, the United States ( the United States beyond the first in 2010 was about 41100 hundred million degrees), ranked first in the world;
The United States of America in this location had sat 100 years, electricity exceeding American is a milestone;
3: the new highway, road traffic mileage of 105000 kilometers ( high speed ), the total mileage of 3984000 kilometers of road network;
The new highway 8258 kilometers, the total mileage of 74100 km ( 90000 km of the United States );
4, 4986 km of new railway: production, in which the passenger transport special railway line 1554 kilometers;
doube line of 3747 kilometers;
Business total mileage of 91000 kilometers ( second only to the United States of America ), in which high speed railway 8358 km.
5, the sources of energy: an energy consumption of 32.5 hundred million tons of standard coal, grow 6% compared to the same period, more than American, it is a milepost.
In four, light industrial products and other:
1, yarn production: 27.170 million tons, grow 17.5% compared to the same period, accounted for 46% of the world's total;
2, cloth production: 800 hundred million meters, an increase of 6.2%
3, gold production: 340.876 tons, grow 8.57% compared to the same period, the first in the world;
From the yarn, cloth production yield rate analysis, China in the world textile share will only increase, not reduce.
There is also a landmark data
In 2010 China's first and second industry ( agricultural and manufacturing industry ) total production value overtook the United States of America too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grandmaster

cirr said:


> I am getting more sanguine about China's economic prospect in 2013 and would tentatively peg the GDP growth rate at 8.5%&#12290;As for 2012, an increase in the economic output of 7.8-7.9% is on the cards&#12290;Preliminary Data are due on 18.01.2013&#65292;so we won't have to wait for long&#12290;
> 
> 
> Dec. 30, 2012, 8:59 p.m. EST
> 
> *China manufacturing extends rebound*
> 
> HSBC data
> 
> By Michael Kitchen
> 
> *LOS ANGELES (MarketWatch) -- Chinese manufacturing extended its rebound in December, according to HSBC data out Monday. The HSBC China manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index rose to a final reading of 51.5, an upward revision from the preliminary 50.9 result and an improvement from November's PMI of 50.5. The result was also the best for the data set since May 2011, according to Dow Jones Newswires. Both Hong Kong and Australian stock indexes came off their lows after the data release, though both remained in negative territory as concern about the U.S. fiscal cliff kept Asian shares under pressure. *
> 
> China manufacturing extends rebound: HSBC data - MarketWatch



the reason for the recovery is that chinese people boycotted japanese goods. local competitors of japanese companies have had good chance to grow. so, to keep china economy growing, chinese people need to maintain boycotting japanese goods!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

*Poorest Chinese province to settle 100,000 in new homes *

GUIYANG, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- A southwestern Chinese province with the largest impoverished population in the country will relocate more than 100,000 destitute rural residents into modern communities before spring 2013.

The move was part of a poverty alleviation project initiated last year to move 2 million farmers out of the province's poverty-ridden mountainous and desert areas within nine years.

According to the province's office on poverty relief and ecological migration, Guizhou built 180 new communities for the project in 2012, with a cost of 1.81 billion yuan (287.9 million U.S. dollars).

The first batch of 101,300 farmers are expected to move into their new homes before this year's Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on February 10, an official from the office said.

Guizhou is home to 11.49 million rural residents who are struggling below the national poverty line for farmers, which was raised to 2,300 yuan in per capital annual income in 2011.

The official said most of the communities were adjacent to towns and industrial parks where job opportunities abound, and the local governments will offer job training to help the farmers adapt to their new lives.

Those relocated near towns will also have access to education, medical services and other social welfare enjoyed by urban dwellers.

Officials in Guizhou said the project would relocate another 250,000 farmers in 2013.


----------



## Kolaps

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Still not even close to the percentage of global trade that Ancient China had.



Because Chinese products are mostly cheap, the number look small, but their influence is huge.


----------



## xuxu1457

In 2011, world trade 18.2trillion$(export 18.2 trillion$ , import 18.2trillion$ )
In which the top 3 export countries:China,US, Germany&#65292;account for 10.4%&#12289;8.1% and 8.1%
the top 3 import countries:US,China,Germany, account for 12.3%&#12289;9.5% and 6.8%

balance of US China Germany account for the world trade: -4.2%, 0.9%, 1.3%


----------



## ephone

gordon chang???

Is that a joke?

Why are there always idiots who believe what he said anyway???



Audio said:


> External risks impede China recovery, more easing seen | Reuters
> 
> Basically what Gordon Chang described in his article, just from another, independent source. None of you find it slightly suspicious exports "picked up" when the CCP was switching people?
> Why am i asking, right, 50c says you dont find anything suspicious in China.
> 
> In a bid to attract more FDI (which has been falling on a year to year basis), your Central Bank even loosened the limits for investing.
> 
> 
> 
> China lets foreign sovereigns, central banks exceed $1 billion investment limit | Reuters
> 
> Can you say ponzi scheme with me!  effin' bots lol. feel free to laugh it off, not much you can argue against anyhow.


----------



## notte

ephone said:


> gordon chang???
> 
> Is that a joke?
> 
> Why are there always idiots who believe what he said anyway???


Lol, we should thank those idiots. Let them spread their stupidity into the West and India while we are advancing. Let the enemy sleeps on their victory dream, it would be easier for us to win in the reality.

The world is harsh, those who believe in idiots will fall. No need to teach them, let them die in pain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

ephone said:


> gordon chang???
> 
> Is that a joke?
> 
> Why are there always idiots who believe what he said anyway???



people who listens to him already have their mind made up and are only looking to reenforced their views while rejecting all contradictory evidence as communist propaganda or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kolaps

*China Exclusive: 
China building nuclear power plant with fourth-generation features*
01/07/2013 

China has broken ground on a 3 billion-yuan (476 million-U.S. dollar) nuclear power project that will be the first in the world to put a reactor with fourth-generation features into commercial use, a Chinese energy company said Sunday.

It also marks China's latest move to speed up nuclear power development, which came to a halt after the Fukushima nuclear crisis in Japan in 2011.

Construction of the project at Shidao Bay in the coastal city of Rongcheng, east China's Shandong Province, began last month, Xinhua learned from Huaneng Shandong Shidao Bay Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. (HSNPC), the builder and operator of the plant.

With a designed capacity of 200 megawatts and "the characteristics of fourth-generation nuclear energy systems," the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor will start generating power by the end of 2017, the HSNPC said in a statement sent to Xinhua via email.

Independently developed by China's Tsinghua University, the reactor has the features of "inherent safety" and "passive nuclear safety" in line with the fourth-generation concept, meaning it can shut down safely in the event of an emergency without causing a reactor core meltdown or massive leakage of radioactive material, according to the statement.

The reactor can have an outlet temperature of 750 degrees Celsius, compared with 1,000 degrees Celsius that can be reached by the very-high-temperature gas-cooled reactor, an internationally-accepted fourth-generation reactor concept.

It can also raise electricity generation efficiency to around 40 percent from the current 30-percent level of second- and third-generation reactors, said the statement.

If it is commercially successful, the reactor's technology and equipment can be exported to other countries in the future, said an HSNPC public relations officer who declined to be named.

"That will be a great boost to China's nuclear industry, as a very high percentage of the equipment is produced domestically instead of being imported," the official told Xinhua by telephone.

The project is part of the HSNPC's broader plan to build a 6.6-gigawatt (GW) nuclear power plant that will require approximately 100 billion yuan in investment over 20 years. If completed, it would be China's largest nuclear power plant, said the official.

The rest of the plan includes four 1.25-GW AP1000 pressurized water reactors and a 1.4-GW CAP1400 pressurized water reactor.

The plan has not yet been approved by regulators.

China Huaneng Group, China Nuclear Engineering Group Co. and Tsinghua University are investors in the plant.

Originally scheduled to be launched in 2011, the construction of the project was put off after a tsunami hit nuclear facilities at Japan's Fukushima plant in March 2011, triggering a nuclear meltdown and public panic.

China suspended the approval of new nuclear plants and carried out a nationwide safety review after the crisis. The government cautiously resumed nuclear project approvals in October last year in a bid to meet growing energy demands in the world's second-largest economy.

Out of safety concerns, authorities vowed not to build any nuclear power plants in inland regions during the 2011-2015 period and demanded that the world's strictest safety requirements be applied to new plants.

After the Fukushima crisis, the Shidao Bay project went through on-site checks in accident prevention and emergency management and passed government safety inspections, the HSNPC statement said.

China had 15 nuclear power-generating units in operation with a total installed capacity of 12.54 GW, and another 26 units currently under construction will add another 29.24 GW, according to a government white paper on energy policy released in October 2012.

Nuclear power only accounts for 1.8 percent of China's total power output, far below the world average of 14 percent, and China plans to increase its installed nuclear power capacity to 40 GW by 2015, the paper said.

Copyright 2013 Xinhua News Agency


Unbelievable! World first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese trade figures stun investors*

Date January 10, 2013 - 1:13PM

China's export growth rebounded more strongly than expected in December from a three-month low, expanding at the fastest rate in seven months.

China&#8217;s exports rose 14.1 per cent in December from a year earlier while imports increased 6 per cent, leaving a trade surplus of $US31.6 billion ($30.1 billion), official data shows.

The pickup in overseas shipments compares with analyst expectations for a 5 per cent rise and a 2.9 per cent increase the previous month. Imports were tipped to grow 3.5 per cent, while the trade surplus was seen at $US20 billion.

For the year, China&#8217;s trade surplus surged 48.1 per cent to $US231.1 billion. Exports from the world&#8217;s second-largest economy rose 7.9 per cent to $US2.05 trillion, while imports increased 4.3 per cent to $US1.82 trillion, the national customs bureau said.

Read more: Chinese trade figures stun investors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*China is closing to make its artificial sun*
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/china-is-closing-to-make-its-artificial-sun.html





2013-01-06  On Jan 5th, Heifei Insititute of Physical Science Chinese Academy of Sciences (CASHIPS) announces that its big science projects: EAST (Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak) or so-called artificial sun has obtained a significant experimental results. The auxiliary heating neutral beam injection (NBI) system works successfully to 100 seconds long pulses hydrogen neutral beam extraction in the integrated test platform, initially verify the systems ability to operate in long pulse.

Scientists introduce that it is Chinas first time to realize long-pulse neutral beam extraction, marking China has taken a solid step on the research field of neutral beam injection heating .

The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST, internal designation HT-7U) is an experimental superconducting tokamak magnetic fusion energy reactor in Hefei, the capital city of Anhui Province, in eastern China. The experiment is being conducted by the Hefei-based Institute of Plasma Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The project was proposed in 1996 and approved in 1998. According to a 2003 schedule, buildings and site facilities were to be constructed by 2003, and tokamak assembly to take place from 2003 through 2005. EAST can carry out the most cutting-edge research related with thermonuclear reactor, such as the neutral beam injection system.

The EASTs neutral beam injection system is fully developed by China itself and covers a precision high current ion source, high vacuum technology, low-temperature refrigeration technology, high voltage isolation technology, remote monitoring and control, and plasma and beam diagnostics.

In the newest experiments, the CASHIPS team only spends 10 day to archieve excellent experimental result of 30 keV beam energy, beam current of 9 Amps, 0.3 MW of beam power and neutral beam elicit with pulse width of 100 seconds. Experiment successfully tested megawatt level high current ion source performance and validate that NBI various subsystems have the ability to run long pulse of 100 seconds.

The experimental results obtained landmark which means that Chinas self-developed neutral beam injection heating system has been reached international advanced level and basically overcome major technical difficulties, and prepares a solid foundation for the neutral beam injection system applied in 2013 EAST physics experiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

sweetgrape said:


> *China is closing to make its &#8220;artificial sun&#8221;*
> China is closing to make its &#8220;artificial sun&#8221; | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-01-06 &#8212; On Jan 5th, Heifei Insititute of Physical Science Chinese Academy of Sciences (CASHIPS) announces that its &#8220;big science projects&#8221;: EAST (Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak) or so-called &#8220;artificial sun&#8221; has obtained a significant experimental results. The auxiliary heating neutral beam injection (NBI) system works successfully to 100 seconds long pulses hydrogen neutral beam extraction in the integrated test platform, initially verify the system&#8217;s ability to operate in long pulse.
> 
> Scientists introduce that it is China&#8217;s first time to realize long-pulse neutral beam extraction, marking China has taken a solid step on the research field of neutral beam injection heating .
> 
> The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST, internal designation HT-7U) is an experimental superconducting tokamak magnetic fusion energy reactor in Hefei, the capital city of Anhui Province, in eastern China. The experiment is being conducted by the Hefei-based Institute of Plasma Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The project was proposed in 1996 and approved in 1998. According to a 2003 schedule, buildings and site facilities were to be constructed by 2003, and tokamak assembly to take place from 2003 through 2005. EAST can carry out the most cutting-edge research related with thermonuclear reactor, such as the neutral beam injection system.
> 
> The EAST&#8217;s neutral beam injection system is fully developed by China itself and covers a precision high current ion source, high vacuum technology, low-temperature refrigeration technology, high voltage isolation technology, remote monitoring and control, and plasma and beam diagnostics.
> 
> In the newest experiments, the CASHIPS team only spends 10 day to archieve excellent experimental result of 30 keV beam energy, beam current of 9 Amps, 0.3 MW of beam power and neutral beam elicit with pulse width of 100 seconds. Experiment successfully tested megawatt level high current ion source performance and validate that NBI various subsystems have the ability to run long pulse of 100 seconds.
> 
> The experimental results obtained landmark which means that China&#8217;s self-developed neutral beam injection heating system has been reached international advanced level and basically overcome major technical difficulties, and prepares a solid foundation for the neutral beam injection system applied in 2013 EAST physics experiments.



OMG China is building what Doctor Octopus failed to create 






*China Trade Rebounds in Sign of Economic Recovery*
By Associated PressJan. 09, 2013





(BEIJING) &#8212; China&#8217;s trade growth rebounded strongly in December in a positive sign for the recovery of the world&#8217;s second-largest economy.

Export growth more than quadrupled from the previous month to 14.1 percent while imports &#8212; which failed to grow at all in November &#8212; rose 6 percent in a sign of increasing domestic demand, data showed Thursday.

The trade figures add to evidence China is gradually emerging from its worst economic downturn since the 2008 global crisis. Factory output and other activity improved in the final quarter of 2012, but analysts say a recovery still is shaky and will be too weak to drive a global rebound without a turnaround in the United States and Europe.

The improvement comes as a new generation of Communist Party leaders who were installed at a congress in October are taking power.

Beijing is pinning hopes for recovery on government-driven investment and domestic consumer spending that is rising but not as fast as authorities want.

Private sector analysts, the World Bank and other forecasters expect growth of about 8 percent in 2012 and about 7.5 percent this year. That is far stronger than the West and Japan but would be China&#8217;s weakest performance since the 1990s.

The country&#8217;s global trade surplus nearly doubled over the same month in 2011, rising 90 percent to $231.1 billion, according to the General Administration of Customs. For the full year, the global trade surplus rose 49 percent to $231.1 billion.

In November, export growth had plunged to 2.9 percent while imports were flat. That was in line with analysts&#8217; warnings that a trade rebound that started in August was unsustainable due to weak European and U.S. demand.

Reliance on trade has declined as domestic consumption growth but export-driven manufacturing still employs millions of workers and any weakness raises the risk of job losses and unrest. The commerce minister, Chen Deming, warned in November that exporters face &#8220;relatively grim&#8221; conditions in coming months and &#8220;many difficulties&#8221; in 2013.

Import growth has been depressed by government curbs aimed at cooling a boom in construction and industrial investment that have cooled demand for foreign iron ore, copper and other raw materials.

Communist leaders want to shift the basis of economic growth to domestic consumption and services, a strategy that promises smaller but more sustainable gains. That could hurt commodities suppliers such as Australia, Brazil and some African economies, where Chinese spending has fueled an economic boom.

Read more: China Trade Rebounds in Sign of Economic Recovery | TIME.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kewell333

BEIJING -- Chinese trade rebounded sharply in December, a sign that the worlds second largest economy was broadening its recovery.

Exports grew 14.1% from a year earlier, well above Novembers 2.9% year-on-year growth, official data released Thursday showed.

The pickup was led by rising demand from Southeast Asia, the U.S. and Britain.

Meanwhile, imports accelerated 6% from a year earlier after recording no growth in November.

After slowing to its weakest pace of growth in three years, the Chinese economy began showing signs of improvement the final three months of 2012 on rising domestic investment.

Decembers positive trade data may signal that conditions overseas could also be improving for Chinas export sector, an employer of 200 million workers.

But a recovery is far from certain. Alistair Thornton, a Beijing-based economist for IHS Global Insight, said last months strong trade numbers may be skewed by short-term orders.

With our projection for continued contraction in the Eurozone and continued slowdown in the U.S. economy, we believe Chinas export sector will face another uphill battle this year -- an even tougher one than 2012, Thornton said in a research note Thursday.

For the full year, Chinas trade balance grew to $231.2 billion from $154.9 billion in 2011. Chinas subdued property market significantly diminished imports of raw materials, helping create the huge surplus in exports.

Chinese exports grew 7.9% in 2012 and imports 4.3%, combining to miss the governments annual trade target of 10%.

To be sure, the weak global economy in 2012 was not as damaging as during prior crises, Thornton said.

Put in perspective with the four previous export downturns, 2012 looks to have done quite well, he said. Exports grew only 0.5% in 1998 after the Asian financial crisis, 6.8% after the U.S. tech bubble crash in 2001 and plunged over 16% in 2009" amid the global financial crisis.


China's trade rises sharply in December - latimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

When will the West allow to export weapons to China market again ?


----------



## xuxu1457

China export and import in 2012: 3866.76billion$
Export:2048.93 billion$
Import:1817.83 billion$
trade balance 231.2 billion$
Foreign exchange reserves&#65306;3.31trillion$

Fist trade partner:
EU&#65306;546billion$
USA:484.68billion$
ASEAN&#65306;400billion$
HongKong:341,5billion$
Japan:329.5billion$
South Korea:256.3billion$
Taiwan:169billion$
Australia&#65306;122.3billion$
Russia:88.2billion$
Brazil&#65306;85.7billion$
Saudi Arabia&#65306;about 74billion$
India:66billion$
South Africa&#65306;60billion$
Canada&#65306;51.4billion$

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Fantastic news. 

We need at least 7% GDP growth over the next decade.


----------



## cnleio

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Fantastic news.
> 
> We need at least 7% GDP growth over the next decade.


Indeed best 8% GDP rise ... just hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Great!!! Chinese must try to mend their relationships with japanese, south koreans, vietnames, philipines etc and try to bring these countries to Asia again (and free them from shackles of western sphere of influence)...

China must also start treating its Muslims properly and Muslim groups in return must not create trouble and accept that they are a part of China and can't have their own separate state....

If Asians solve their critical issues, the next century can well be an "Asian Century" for sure Inshallah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

kewell333 said:


> BEIJING -- Chinese trade rebounded sharply in December, a sign that the world&#8217;s second largest economy was broadening its recovery.
> 
> Exports grew 14.1% from a year earlier, well above November&#8217;s 2.9% year-on-year growth, official data released Thursday showed.
> 
> The pickup was led by rising demand from Southeast Asia, the U.S. and Britain.
> 
> Meanwhile, imports accelerated 6% from a year earlier after recording no growth in November.
> 
> After slowing to its weakest pace of growth in three years, the Chinese economy began showing signs of improvement the final three months of 2012 on rising domestic investment.
> 
> December&#8217;s positive trade data may signal that conditions overseas could also be improving for China&#8217;s export sector, an employer of 200 million workers.
> 
> But a recovery is far from certain. Alistair Thornton, a Beijing-based economist for IHS Global Insight, said last month&#8217;s strong trade numbers may be skewed by short-term orders.
> 
> &#8220;With our projection for continued contraction in the Eurozone and continued slowdown in the U.S. economy, we believe China&#8217;s export sector will face another uphill battle this year -- an even tougher one than 2012,&#8221; Thornton said in a research note Thursday.
> 
> For the full year, China&#8217;s trade balance grew to $231.2 billion from $154.9 billion in 2011. China&#8217;s subdued property market significantly diminished imports of raw materials, helping create the huge surplus in exports.
> 
> Chinese exports grew 7.9% in 2012 and imports 4.3%, combining to miss the government&#8217;s annual trade target of 10%.
> 
> To be sure, the weak global economy in 2012 was not as damaging as during prior crises, Thornton said.
> 
> &#8220;Put in perspective with the four previous export downturns, 2012 looks to have done quite well,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Exports grew only 0.5% in 1998 after the Asian financial crisis, 6.8% after the U.S. tech bubble crash in 2001 and plunged over 16% in 2009" amid the global financial crisis.
> 
> 
> China's trade rises sharply in December - latimes.com


China export and import in 2012: 3866.76billion$
Export:2048.93 billion$
Import:1817.83 billion$
trade balance 231.2 billion$
Foreign exchange reserves&#65306;3.31trillion$

Fist trade partner:
EU&#65306;546billion$
USA:484.68billion$
ASEAN&#65306;400billion$
HongKong:341,5billion$
Japan:329.5billion$
South Korea:256.3billion$
Taiwan:169billion$
Australia&#65306;122.3billion$
Russia:88.2billion$
Brazil&#65306;85.7billion$
Saudi Arabia&#65306;about 74billion$
India:66billion$
South Africa&#65306;60billion$
Canada&#65306;51.4billion$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

AUz said:


> Great!!! Chinese must try to mend their relationships with japanese, south koreans, vietnames, philipines etc and try to bring these countries to Asia again (and free them from shackles of western sphere of influence)...
> 
> China must also start treating its Muslims properly and Muslim groups in return must not create trouble and accept that they are a part of China and can't have their own separate state....
> 
> If Asians solve their critical issues, the next century can well be an "Asian Century" for sure Inshallah!!!



East Asian century, south Asia and the middle east are far, far behind. And East asians dont consider south Asians their equals and nor do the middle easterners. Time for South Asians to stop idolizing others.

And for the record there was already one central Asian superpower, Russia. I dont see how this will be something new.


----------



## gpit

sweetgrape said:


> *China is closing to make its artificial sun*
> China is closing to make its artificial sun | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-01-06  On Jan 5th, Heifei Insititute of Physical Science Chinese Academy of Sciences (CASHIPS) announces that its big science projects: EAST (Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak) or so-called artificial sun has obtained a significant experimental results. The auxiliary heating neutral beam injection (NBI) system works successfully to 100 seconds long pulses hydrogen neutral beam extraction in the integrated test platform, initially verify the systems ability to operate in long pulse.
> 
> Scientists introduce that it is Chinas first time to realize long-pulse neutral beam extraction, marking China has taken a solid step on the research field of neutral beam injection heating .
> 
> The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST, internal designation HT-7U) is an experimental superconducting tokamak magnetic fusion energy reactor in Hefei, the capital city of Anhui Province, in eastern China. The experiment is being conducted by the Hefei-based Institute of Plasma Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The project was proposed in 1996 and approved in 1998. According to a 2003 schedule, buildings and site facilities were to be constructed by 2003, and tokamak assembly to take place from 2003 through 2005. EAST can carry out the most cutting-edge research related with thermonuclear reactor, such as the neutral beam injection system.
> 
> The EASTs neutral beam injection system is fully developed by China itself and covers a precision high current ion source, high vacuum technology, low-temperature refrigeration technology, high voltage isolation technology, remote monitoring and control, and plasma and beam diagnostics.
> 
> In the newest experiments, the CASHIPS team only spends 10 day to archieve excellent experimental result of 30 keV beam energy, beam current of 9 Amps, 0.3 MW of beam power and neutral beam elicit with pulse width of 100 seconds. Experiment successfully tested megawatt level high current ion source performance and validate that NBI various subsystems have the ability to run long pulse of 100 seconds.
> 
> The experimental results obtained landmark which means that Chinas self-developed neutral beam injection heating system has been reached international advanced level and basically overcome major technical difficulties, and prepares a solid foundation for the neutral beam injection system applied in 2013 EAST physics experiments.



Congratulations!

This is a human created marvel/miracle. This is essentially a mixture/co-existence of two extremes: extreme low temperature (for strong EM field to confine the charged particles) and extreme high temperature (to make fusion happen).



Competitors are many such as US Lawrence Livermore (laser induced inertial confinement), Sandia, French Laser Megajoul, etc.


Would be really exciting to see who would be the first to achieve energy break-even.


----------



## cirr

*China's 2011 GDP revised up *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BEIJING - China's statistics authority on Monday revised its gross domestic product for 2011 slightly up based on its final verification.

The revised GDP was *47.31 trillion yuan* ($7.52 trillion), *up 22.2 billion yuan* from the preliminary verification figure, the National Bureau of Statistics said in a statement.

The year-on-year growth stayed unchanged at 9.3 percent calculating in constant prices, the statement said.

According to international practices, the GDP figure is usually adjusted several times as more statistics become available, the NBS said.

The bureau calculates each year's GDP three times - preliminary calculation that ends before January 20, preliminary verification that ends before the end of September, as well as final verification before the end of January the following year, the statement said. 


2012 figures are due on Friday&#65292;18.01.2013. 

My two cents&#65306;north of 8.5 trillion US dollars using year-end market exchange rate&#12290;

2013: 9.75-10 trillion US dollars&#12290;


----------



## Fsjal

How is China unequal. Poverty is worse in Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

China

China&#8217;s economy probably grew 7.7 percent in 2012, exceeding the government target of 7.5 percent, a vice chairman at the nation&#8217;s economic planning agency said.
Gross domestic product will expand about 7.5 percent this year and inflation will average 3.5 percent, Zhang Xiaoqiang, from the National Development and Reform Commission, was quoted by the official Xinhua News Agency as saying at a forum today.
Zhang gave his estimate a week before the National Bureau of Statistics releases fourth-quarter and full-year GDP data. Economic growth probably accelerated to 7.8 percent in the three months through December from a year earlier, pushing up expansion for the year to 7.7 percent, according to Bloomberg News surveys ahead of the data announcement on Jan. 18.
Zhang said on April 3 that China&#8217;s economy may have expanded about 8.4 percent in the first quarter of 2012. The official figure announced 10 days later was 8.1 percent.
Inflation accelerated more than forecast to a seven-month high of 2.5 percent in December, statistics bureau figures showed today. Customs data yesterday showed exports rose 14.1 percent last month from a year earlier, adding signs the economy is recovering from a seven-quarter slowdown.

(China's economy will keep on running)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

China 2012 GDP is 51932.2 billion Yuan, About 8.2~8.3 trillion dollar, well, similar with my early prediction!!!
Well the GDP per capita is about 6100 dollar.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sweetgrape said:


> China 2012 GDP is 51392.2 billion Yuan, About 8.2~8.3 trillion dollar, well, similar with my early prediction!!!
> Well the GDP per capita is about 6100 dollar.



China's 2012 GDP is 51.9322 trillion yuan which is about 8.23 trillion dollar.

BTW, 2012 sucks a$$, hopefully 2013 will be a better year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The GDP is some 2% below my estimate, thanks to a dramatic fall in the GDP deflator during the last few months in the year, indicating that the general price level, of which the CPI is a part, is well under control.

Should the need rises, China has the leeway to pursue a more active fiscal policy and a looser monetary policy.

*China economy grew 7.8% in 2012: government*

(AFP) &#8211; 47 minutes ago 

BEIJING &#8212; *The Chinese economy expanded 7.8 percent in 2012*, according to the government, as annual growth slowed for a second straight year in the face of weakness at home and in key overseas markets.

But *gross domestic product (GDP) grew 7.9 percent in the final three months of the year*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Friday, as it snapped seven straight quarters of slowing growth.

*China's GDP reached 51.9 trillion yuan ($8.28 trillion) in 2012*, cementing its position as the world's second-largest economy after the United States.

Economists surveyed by AFP had projected GDP growth of 7.7 percent in 2012 and 7.8 percent in the fourth quarter.

The official GDP figures come as optimism has grown among analysts that the economy will pick up steam in 2013 after two years of relative weakness. The AFP survey showed expectations of an acceleration to 8.0 percent growth this year.

In a statement the NBS said China's overall economic performance was "getting stabilised".

"In the next phase we should... focus on changing the economic growth mode as the main theme and improving the quality and efficiency of economic growth at the core," it said.

China's growth has slowed as the government took steps to cool a once red hot property market as well as amid weakness in the broader global economy, particularly key export markets the United States and Europe.

Growth had slowed for seven straight quarters through September, when the economy expanded 7.4 percent, the worst since early 2009. Annual GDP grew 9.3 percent in 2011 and 10.4 percent in 2010.

AFP: China economy grew 7.8% in 2012: government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RIMPAC

When using the exchange rate, the average exchange rate for the year is used, not the latest exchange rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

US is No.1.


----------



## djsjs

*Economic downshift bites into China's 2012 fiscal revenues *


BEIJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- China's fiscal revenue growth slowed sharply in 2012 due to an economic downshift and tax breaks, the Ministry of Finance (MOF) said Tuesday.

National fiscal revenues rose 12.8 percent year on year to 11.7 trillion yuan (1.9 trillion U.S. dollars), with the growth rate dropping 12.2 percentage points from a year earlier, the MOF said in a statement.

The ministry attributed the slowdown to a softening economy, weakening corporate profits, milder inflation and structural tax breaks.

Of the total fiscal revenues, tax revenues reached 10.1 trillion yuan, up 12.1 percent from a year earlier, but the growth rate was down 10.5 percentage points from the 2011 level.

Fiscal revenues in China include taxes, as well as administrative fees and other government income, such as fines and income from state-owned assets.

Revenues from value-added taxes increased 8.9 percent to 2.6 trillion yuan, while those from business taxes went up 15.1 percent to 1.6 trillion yuan.

Corporate income tax revenues gained 17.2 percent year on year to 2 trillion yuan.

Individual income tax revenues dipped 3.9 percent to 582 billion yuan, affected by the government's move in September 2011 to raise the threshold at which individuals must pay income taxes from 2,000 yuan to 3,500 yuan.

The central government collected 5.6 trillion yuan in fiscal revenues in 2012, up 9.4 percent year on year, while local governments saw fiscal revenues grow 16.2 percent to 6.1 trillion yuan.

On a quarterly basis, China's fiscal revenue growth recovered to 19.9 percent in the fourth quarter of 2012 from 14.7 percent in the first quarter, 10 percent in the second and 8.1 percent in the third quarter.

The fourth-quarter rebound was mainly caused by a low base in the same period of 2011, the MOF said.

China's economic growth quickened to 7.9 percent in the fourth quarter of 2012, ending a seven-quarter slowdown after the government cautiously eased its monetary policy and fast-tracked investment projects.

However, impacted by the faltering global economy and a cooling domestic property market, the world's second-largest economy still recorded its slowest annual growth rate since 1999, expanding 7.8 percent in 2012.

The government has vowed to maintain a proactive fiscal policy and prudent monetary policy in 2013.

The country's total fiscal expenditures climbed 15.1 percent year on year to 12.6 trillion yuan in 2012, according to MOF data.

Spending on education recorded the fastest growth, surging 28.3 percent to 2.1 trillion yuan.

The central government spent 6.4 trillion yuan in 2012, including 4.5 trillion yuan in tax rebates and transfer payments given to local governments.

Local governments saw outlays rise 15.3 percent to 10.7 trillion yuan in 2012, the MOF data showed.


----------



## shuttler

*Gini coefficient release highlights China's resolve to bridge wealth gap *

By Yang Lina

English.news.cn 2013-01-19 06:31:59 

Xinhuanet.com

BEIJING, Jan. 21 (Xinhuanet) -- China's first release of the Gini coefficient for the past decade demonstrated the government&#8217;s resolve to bridge the gap between the rich and poor.

The Gini coefficient, a widely used measure of economic inequality, reached 0.474 in China in 2012, higher than the warning level of 0.4 set by the United Nations, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

The rich-poor index has been retreated gradually since hitting a peak of 0.491 in 2008, dropping to 0.49 in 2009, 0.481 in 2010 and 0.477 in 2011, Ma Jiantang, director of the NBS, told a press conference Friday.

The index stood at 0.479 in 2003, 0.473 in 2004, 0.485 in 2005, 0.487 in 2006 and 0.484 in 2007.

The latest release marked the first time China announced an official broad-based Gini coefficient since 2000.

URGENT NEED FOR INCOME DISTRIBUTION REFORMS

Despite year-by-year retreat, the Gini coefficient has stayed at a relatively high level of between 0.47 and 0.49 during the past decade. "The statistics highlighted the urgency for our country to speed up the income distribution reforms to narrow the wealth gap," Ma said.

An index reading between 0.3 and 0.4 means the rich-poor gap is relatively reasonable, according to an UN organization.

The NBS has not released the Gini coefficient for the entire country in the past due to a lack of unified survey standards in rural and urban areas.

Last December, the NBS adopted unified statistical standards and indicators for collecting data from urban and rural residents, and calculated the Gini coefficient for 2012.

The bureau also adjusted historical data based on the new standards and came up with the coefficients for 2003 to 2011, the official added.

The average income of urban residents is about three times that of rural people. While in urban areas, the average income of high-income group is about four times that of the low-income group, according to Ma.

The average per capita disposable income of urban residents in 2012 was 24,565 yuan, while the average per capita net income of rural residents was 7,917 yuan, with the income ratio reaching 3:1, according to the NBS.

After dividing the urban residents into five groups according to their incomes, the average income of the highest-earning group reached 51,456 yuan, almost five times that of the lowest-earning group with the average income of 10,354 yuan.

"China's Gini coefficient is relatively high compared with the warning level of 0.4, reflecting the severity of the yawning wealth gap," said Wang Jun, an economist at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, an elite think tank in Beijing.

"Generally speaking, efforts should be redoubled to carry out reforms so as to narrow the rich-poor gap and prevent the country stepping into the 'middle-income trap'", he added.

GOVERNMENT TAKES ACTION

The official release of the Gini coefficient not only met the public appeal, but also will serve as evaluation criteria for income distribution reforms that are in the offing.

Bai Jingming, deputy director of the Research Institute for Fiscal Science, said the inequality index provides an objective statistical account for evaluating the complicated social issue, and it will serve as a foundation for the government's policymaking.

With the rapid economic growth since the reform and opening-up policy was adopted, the widening wealth gap between urban and rural areas and among different regions and social stratas has increasingly become an outstanding social problem.

And what's worse, behind the yawning gap are inequality in education, employment and public services and the unfair and illegal ways to become rich such as corruption and monopoly.

Aware of these pressing problems, China has vowed to double the country's 2010 gross domestic output (GDP) and per capita income for both urban and rural residents by 2020, according to the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in November.

But Ma said that only doubling the GDP and per capita income is not enough. "China should make endeavors to better distribute the cake of its economic growth while trying to make it bigger, and strive to make the incomes of low- and middle-income residents grow faster."

To this end, the Chinese government has taken a slew of measures including improving the social security system, raising the individual income tax threshold and capping the salaries of senior executives at state-owned enterprises.

The country has also encouraged economic development in the central and western regions to benefit local residents.

In addition, recent prompt investigations into and punishment of officials abusing their power to seek improper profits demonstrated China's determination to fight corruption and eradicate illegal income.

Meanwhile, more efforts, experts say, should be made to solve the income disparity through institutional reforms such as breaking monopoly, wiping out "grey income," improving residents' employability and ensuring equal opportunities.

Only in this way can more people share the fruits of China's fast economic growth.


----------



## sweetgrape

oct605032048 said:


> US is No.1.



The GDP of India in 2012 is about 1.7 trillion, Brazil is about 2.2 trillion!!


----------



## Princess

The Port of Shenzhen is the 4th busiest container port in the world. 

It is located in the southern region of the Pearl River Delta in China's Guangdong province. It is the economic hinterland for Hong Kong trade with the Mainland and also one of the most important port in terms of China's international trade.

The port is home to 39 shipping companies who have launched 131 international container routes. There are 560 ships on call at Shenzhen port on a monthly basis and also 21 feeder routes to other ports in the Pearl River Delta region.

In 2012, its throughput was* 21.72 million TEU* for container.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I remember back when I was in secondary school (in HK), we took a class trip to Shenzhen and our teachers told us that "Shenzhen is the future".

Though interestingly, today it is actually *Shanghai* that is the busiest container port in the whole world.  Followed by Singapore, Shenzhen and Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Princess

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I remember back when I was in secondary school (in HK), we took a class trip to Shenzhen and our teachers told us that "Shenzhen is the future".
> 
> Though interestingly, today it is actually *Shanghai* that is the busiest container port in the whole world.  Followed by Singapore, Shenzhen and Hong Kong.



Port of Shanghai is the main port of imports, and Port of Shenzhen is the main port of exports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

sweetgrape said:


> The GDP of India in 2012 is about 1.7 trillion, Brazil is about 2.2 trillion!!



I am not surprised in that at all since Brazil is a better country.



sweetgrape said:


> The GDP of India in 2012 is about 1.7 trillion, Brazil is about 2.2 trillion!!



I am not surprised in that at all since Brazil is a better country. Brazillians seem to know their priorities a lot better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Life expectancy in Shanghai exceeds 82 years
*
Updated: 2013-01-25 16:54 ( chinadaily.com.cn)

Chinadaily

Shanghai's average life expectancy exceeded 82 years last year, the local health authority said on Thursday.

The average lifespan of Shanghai residents was 82.41 years in 2012, while the city's maternal mortality rate stood at 7.10 per 100,000, compared to 7.36 per 100,000 in 2011.

The infant mortality rate dropped to 5.04 per 1,000 from 5.7 in 2011, the Shanghai Health Bureau said.

Last year's maternal mortality and infant mortality rates were the lowest in the city's history.

Life expectancy, along with maternal and infant mortality rates are the three main indicators of a city's medical standards and people's living standards. A Shanghai official said all three figures in the city are in line with those in developed countries.

A total of 239,600 babies were born in Shanghai last year, the most for the past 10 years, with Chinese believing the Year of the Dragon represents good fortune. 

**************

*Women's average life expectancy in Shanghai reached 84.8
*
Updated: 2013-01-16 16:19 By Wu Ni in Shanghai ( chinadaily.com.cn)

Chinadaily

The average life expectancy of women in Shanghai was at 84.8 years in 2011, 4.5 years more than that of men and equal to that of developed countries.

The figures were released at a conference of the Shanghai Municipal Women and Children Committee on Jan 15, according to the Oriental Morning Post.

In addition, the maternal death rate for women living in Shanghai was 7.36/100,000, and the infant mortality rate was 5.7 percent. The mortality rate for children under five in the city was 3.62 percent.

In 2012, the local health authority organized free health checks for gynecological and mastopathy diseases for more than 530,000 retired women and economically disadvantaged women. More than 20,000 couples eligible to give birth to one child were offered free pre-pregnancy health checks.

The key health indicators in 2012 show that Shanghai residents' health maintained the average standard of developed countries and regions in the world, according to data released at the conference.

The city pledged to continue improving health care for women and children in 2013, including carrying out projects like free disease screenings for newborns and free health checks for children under 6.

_wuni@chinadaily.com.cn_

****************

*Life expectancy of Beijingers reaches 81.12 years*
Updated: 2012-06-14 19:15 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily

BEIJING - The average life expectancy of Beijing residents with a hukou, or household registration, reached 81.12 in 2011, which is 0.31 years older than that of the previous year, local authorities said Thursday.

According to a report released by the municipal health bureau, the average life expectancy of males was 79.16, and that of females stood at 83.17.

Additionally, the infant mortality rate in Beijing was 2.84 per thousand births, 13.7 percent lower than that of 2010. The maternal mortality rate was 9.09 per 100,000 births, down 25.1 percent year on year.

The top three causes of death for Beijing residents in 2011 were malignant tumor, heart disease and cerebrovascular disease.

Fang Laiying, head of the health bureau, said chronic diseases are closely related to poor living habits.

The Information Office of the State Council on Monday released the National Human Rights Action Plan of China (2012-2015), saying that China will work to increase citizens' average life expectancy to 74.5 years by 2015.

The government vowed to first establish a basic medical and health system that covers the entire nation, then improve the medical insurance system, public health service system and medical care system to protect the citizens' right to health services.

*********

*Chinese life expectancy to hit 75.8 years by 2015*
Updated: 2012-10-19 19:29 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily

BEIJING - The average life expectancy for Chinese will reach 75.8 years by 2015, one year longer than the average of 74.8 years recorded in 2010, according to a health care development plan issued on Friday.

Public health has improved since the last Five-Year Plan period (2006-2011), with significant progress made in multiple health care sectors, according to the 12th five-year plan for health care development published by the government on Friday.

According to the plan, a national medical and health system will be formed by 2015, allowing all Chinese to have access to basic public health care services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CRH-380*C* in mass production&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Guys, sorry to derail the thread slightly, but I don't know where else to ask. I'm looking for a specific Chinese smart phone but it's not available here yet. Can you show me a Chinese site that sells this phone?

It's called Oppo Find 5. 






I really want this phone. It has the best specs for the price. My alternative is HTC Droid (600$ plus or Sony Xperia Z which is at least 750-800 dollars). This is the same technology and I rather have this.
@cirr
@shuttler
@Chinese-Dragon
@sweetgrape


----------



## cirr

Abii said:


> Guys, sorry to derail the thread slightly, but I don't know where else to ask. I'm looking for a specific Chinese smart phone but it's not available here yet. Can you show me a Chinese site that sells this phone?
> 
> It's called Oppo Find 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this phone. It has the best specs for the price. My alternative is HTC Droid (600$ plus or Sony Xperia Z which is at least 750-800 dollars). This is the same technology and I rather have this.
> @cirr
> @shuttler
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @sweetgrape



Hope this helps&#65306;

¡¾OPPOX909¡¿OPPO Find5 X909 32G°æ 3GÊÖ»ú£¨°×É«£©WCDMA/GSM ¡¾ÐÐÇé ±¨¼Û ¼Û¸ñ ÆÀ²â¡¿

2998RMB&#65288;16G&#65289;
3298RMB&#65288;32G&#65289;

Available from 29th Jan. 2013.


----------



## shuttler

*85 medical research findings awarded in China *

English.news.cn 2013-01-27 23:04:42 

Xinhuanet

BEIJING, Jan. 27 (Xinhua) -- A total of 85 Chinese research findings in medical and health field have received the country's most authoritative scientific awards for their inventions in the field, Chinese Medical Association (CMA) announced on Sunday.

The Chinese Medical and Technology Award, approved by the Ministry of Health and the Ministry of Science and Technology in 2001 and set up by the CMA, was the highest annual award in the medical and health field.

Among the eight first prize winners was a mini-invasive treatment research and its clinical application for fracture, which will be qualified to pursue higher prizes such as the national awards for natural science or technological invention.

Twenty-five findings including the application of proteome in the treatment of some critical illness packaged the second prize, with the rest being awarded the third prize.

The establishment of the award aims to strengthen scientific and technological innovation capacity and bring more technology benefits to the people. To date, 943 achievements in the field have won the title.


----------



## shuttler

*China's first luxury liner cruises into service*
2013-01-28 13:12
By (chinadaily.com.cn)






Henna, the first passenger cruise liner from the Chinese mainland, begins its maiden voyage from Sanya in Hainan province to Halong Bay in Vietnam on Jan 26, 2013. Henna will return to Sanya on Jan 28. The voyage marks the first liner from the Chinese mainland formally entering the cruise tourism market. Henna is 223 meters long, 31 meters wide, has 739 passenger cabins which can accommodate 1,965 people. The ship boasts a restaurant, duty free shop, theater, banquet hall, meeting rooms, bars, 
swimming pools, spa and fitness center. [Photo by Huang Yiming/Asianewsphoto]






Performers pose for a photo at a ceremony to mark the maiden voyage of the cruise liner Henna from Sanya, on Jan 26, 2013. [Photo by Huang Yiming/Asianewsphoto]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

That's a cool 8.7 billion dollars investment in China from Samsung Electronics in a short span&#12290;

Samsung Group as a whole is investing on a far larger scale in China during the same period&#12290;

*Samsung to invest further $1.7 billion in China*

_Summary: The South Korean electronics giant plans to continue investment in China by expanding its manufacturing facilities in Kunshan_. 

By Charlie Osborne for Between the Lines | January 28, 2013 -- 11:13 GMT (03:13 PST) 

Samsung will be investing $1.7 billion to outfit and expand operations within *Kunshan, greater Suzhou*, China.

According to Reuters, Kunshan is a fast-growing manufacturing hub which currently contained over 250 supplier networks. *Samsung is currently building a chip development and manufacturing facility in the northwestern Chinese city Xi'an worth $7 billion*, but the latest round of investment will go towards workshops, equipment and the construction of research institutes to expand the original plant, which was set up in 2008.

Samsung will be using the new facilities to support "chip carrier related projects," and they will mainly be operated by the electronics firm's mechanics subsidiary.

In order to stay ahead of the game in the tech industry, Samsung has been poring money into a number of investment projects. In addition to Kunshan, the electronics maker was given the go-ahead to invest $3.9 billion in a chip-making facility in Texas, bringing the plant's overall investment to $13 billion since its launch. 

The firm recently overtook Apple to become the world's largest buyer of semiconductors including chips, memory and processors, according to research from Gartner.

Samsung to invest further $1.7 billion in China | ZDNet


----------



## shuttler

*AP1000&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#23433;&#20840;&#27580;&#27993;&#27743;&#21514;&#35037;&#23601;&#20301;*
2013&#24180;01&#26376;29&#26085;22:53 &#20358;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22283;&#26032;&#32862;&#32178; 

*AP1000 nuclear power plant containment Zhejiang hoisting*
Jan 29, 2013 22:53 Source: China News

People.com.cn








Photo credit: zjnews

&#20013;&#26032;&#31038;&#21488;&#24030;1&#26376;29&#26085;&#38651; (&#35352;&#32773; &#27754;&#24681;&#27665

&#23433;&#20840;&#27580;&#26159;&#26680;&#23798;&#30340;&#38364;&#37749;&#35373;&#20633;&#20043;&#19968;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#30340;&#27161;&#24535;&#29289;&#12290;29&#26085;&#65292;&#27993;&#27743;&#19977;&#38272;&#19968;&#34399;&#26680;&#23798;&#19978;&#65292;&#20013;&#22283;&#26680;&#24314;&#20013;&#21407;&#24314;&#35373;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#23559;&#32317;&#37325;&#32004;&#28858;830&#22136;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#27580;&#38914;&#23553;&#38957;&#19968;&#27425;&#24615;&#21514;&#35037;&#23601;&#20301;&#65292;&#27161;&#24535;&#33879;&#20013;&#22283;&#20839;&#39318;&#20491;AP1000&#20381;&#25176;&#38917;&#30446;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#30340;&#24314;&#36896;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#37325;&#22823;&#36914;&#23637;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;AP1000&#23433;&#20840;&#27580;&#30452;&#24465;&#32004;40&#31859;&#65292;&#39640;&#32004;66&#31859;&#65292;&#32317;&#37325;&#32004;3400&#22136;&#65292;&#26159;&#30001;&#24213;&#23553;&#38957;&#12289;&#31570;&#39636;&#22235;&#29872;&#21644;&#38914;&#23553;&#38957;&#32068;&#28938;&#32780;&#25104;&#30340;&#22291;&#26609;&#39636;&#12290;AP1000&#26680;&#38651;&#26159;&#20013;&#32654;&#33021;&#28304;&#21512;&#20316;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#38917;&#30446;&#65292;&#26159;&#20840;&#29699;&#20808;&#36914;&#30340;&#31532;&#19977;&#20195;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#12290;&#19977;&#38272;&#19968;&#34399;&#27231;&#32068;&#26159;&#20840;&#29699;&#39318;&#20491;AP1000&#21453;&#25033;&#22534;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#35352;&#32773;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#19977;&#38272;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#26159;&#27993;&#27743;&#30465;&#31532;&#20108;&#24231;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#65292;&#23433;&#35037;&#26377;&#20840;&#29699;&#39318;&#25209;&#31532;&#19977;&#20195;&#26680;&#38651;AP1000&#27231;&#32068;&#12290;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#32317;&#20308;&#22320;&#38754;&#31309;740&#33836;&#31435;&#26041;&#31859;&#65292;&#21487;&#20998;&#21029;&#23433;&#35037;6&#21488;100&#33836;&#21315;&#29926;&#26680;&#38651;&#27231;&#32068;(AP1000)&#12290;&#20840;&#38754;&#24314;&#25104;&#21518;&#65292;&#35037;&#27231;&#32317;&#23481;&#37327;&#23559;&#36948;&#21040;1200&#33836;&#21315;&#29926;&#20197;&#19978;&#65292;&#36229;&#36942;&#19977;&#23805;&#38651;&#31449;&#32317;&#35037;&#27231;&#23481;&#37327;&#12290;&#19968;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#32317;&#25237;&#36039;250&#20740;&#20803;&#65292;&#23559;&#39318;&#20808;&#24314;&#35373;&#20841;&#21488;&#30446;&#21069;&#22283;&#20839;&#26368;&#20808;&#36914;&#30340;100&#33836;&#21315;&#29926;&#32026;&#22739;&#27700;&#22534;&#25216;&#34899;&#27231;&#32068;&#12290;&#38928;&#35336;&#26368;&#24555;&#23559;&#22312;2014&#24180;&#21069;&#21518;&#30332;&#25582;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25818;&#23186;&#39636;&#22577;&#36947;&#65292;&#30433;&#31649;2011&#24180;&#31119;&#23798;&#26680;&#20107;&#25925;&#20197;&#21518;&#65292;&#20013;&#22283;&#26283;&#20572;&#20102;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#24314;&#35373;&#38917;&#30446;&#36914;&#34892;&#23529;&#26597;&#65292;&#20294;2012&#24180;10&#26376;24&#26085;&#65292;&#22283;&#21209;&#38498;&#35342;&#35542;&#36890;&#36942;&#12298;&#33021;&#28304;&#30332;&#23637;&#8220;&#21313;&#20108;&#20116;&#8221;&#35215;&#21123;&#12299;&#12289;&#12298;&#26680;&#38651;&#23433;&#20840;&#35215;&#21123;(2011-2020&#24180&#12299;&#21644;&#12298;&#26680;&#38651;&#20013;&#38263;&#26399;&#30332;&#23637;&#35215;&#21123;(2011-2020&#24180&#12299;&#65292;&#27491;&#24335;&#25552;&#20986;&#31337;&#22949;&#24674;&#24489;&#26680;&#38651;&#27491;&#24120;&#24314;&#35373;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#20840;&#29699;&#20849;64&#24231;&#22312;&#24314;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#20013;&#65292;&#20013;&#22283;&#26377;26&#24231;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25818;&#24713;&#65292;&#25509;&#19979;&#20358;&#26680;&#38651;&#31449;&#23559;&#32380;&#32396;&#25353;&#35336;&#21123;&#36914;&#34892;&#26045;&#24037;&#20316;&#26989;

China news agency, Taizhou, January 29 (Reporter Wang Enmin) - 

Containment is one of the key equipment of the nuclear island, is also a nuclear power plant markers. 29, the the Zhejiang Sanmen One nuclear island, China Nuclear Construction Zhongyuan Construction Co. will total weight of about 830 tons containment top head disposable hoisting the first AP1000 relying project of the construction of nuclear power plants in the marks made &#8203;&#8203;significant progress.

The AP1000 containment diameter of about 40 meters, about 66 meters high with a total weight of about 3400 tons, by the end of the head, the cylinder of Victoria and the top head group welded cylinder. AP1000 nuclear power is the largest project of Sino-US energy cooperation, is the the global advanced third-generation nuclear power plant. The three Unit One is the world's first AP1000 reactor.

This reporter has learned, the Sanmen Nuclear Power Plant is the second nuclear power station in Zhejiang Province, installed the world's first third generation AP1000 nuclear power units. The nuclear power plant covers an area of &#8203;&#8203;7.4 million cubic meters were installed 6 units of one million kilowatts of nuclear power generating units (AP1000). Fully completed, the total installed capacity will reach 12 million kilowatts, more than the total installed capacity of the Three Gorges Power Station. A total project investment of 25 billion yuan, will be the first building of the two most advanced units of million-kilowatt pressurized water reactor technology. Expected to play a role in the 2014.

According to media reports, after the Fukushima nuclear accident of 2011, China suspended all nuclear power plant construction project review, October 24, 2012, the State Council discussed and adopted the "energy development" 12th Five-Year Plan "," nuclear safety planning (2011-2020) "and" long-term nuclear power development plan (2011-2020) ", the official presentation of the safe recovery of the normal construction of nuclear power. Currently, 64 nuclear power plants under construction, 26.

It is reported that the next nuclear power plants will continue according to plan construction operations.

*************

*PS&#65306;The circumference of the above cap = length of 80 people each holding the other's 2 extending hands
The thickness of the steel cable = the size of the thigh of a footballer*


----------



## gpit

*China Rural-Income Gains Aid Shift Toward Consumption*

_By Bloomberg News - Jan 29, 2013 8:47 PM ET_

*Chinese incomes rose faster in the countryside than in cities for a third straight year in 2012*  as migrant workers boosted their pay and the government strengthened the social safety net.

Rural per-capita net income advanced 10.7 percent, compared with 9.6 percent for urban dwellers, partly on the rise in migrant laborers and their wages, the National Bureau of Statistics said Jan. 18. Rural residents income from benefits payments rose 21.9 percent, almost double the urban pace, as the government boosted its budget for health-care handouts. 

Rural spending power has been lifted by wages earned by peasants working in cities, underscoring the broader benefits of the urbanization drive championed by incoming Premier Li Keqiang. Spreading gains in consumption would help sustain a growth rebound and reduce the economys reliance on exports, which rose last year at less than half 2011s pace.

Rising rural incomes should definitely help boost consumption and aid rebalancing, said Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Hong Kong. Growth will gear down a bit as rising labor costs diminish investment incentives, but such consumption-led expansion will be more sustainable.

The trend may persist for a while as a declining working- age population helps push up migrant laborers pay and the government keeps improving social safety-net funds including for health care in the countryside, said Zhang, who previously worked for the International Monetary Fund.

*Retail Sales*

Rural per-capita net income, which includes migrant workers pay, rose more than that of urban residents in 2010 for the first time since 1997. Retail sales in rural regions rose 14.5 percent last year, exceeding the gain in urban areas, which increased 14.3 percent, for the first time in three years. That compares with 17.2 percent growth for urban consumption in 2011 and a 16.7 percent advance for rural dwellers.

Rural spending, at 2.78 trillion yuan ($447 billion) last year, was still less than one-fifth of what urban households spent. Urbanites account for about 52.6 percent of Chinas population of 1.35 billion, according to the statistics bureau.

The central governments transfer-payment budget for rural health-care coverage in 2012 increased 36 percent to 106.3 billion yuan, according to the Ministry of Finance.

Income and wealth reallocation favoring rural households should definitely help boost consumption, as the lower-income households normally have higher propensity to consume, said Ren Xianfang, a Beijing-based analyst with researcher IHS Inc. This should help rebalancing.

*Registration System*

The situation highlights the urgency of measures such as overhauling a household-registration system that keeps 642 million rural dwellers from permanently joining the urban workforce, limiting their ability to contribute to the economy.

The State Council, or cabinet, said in February 2012 it will implement a policy of helping people register as urban residents in small and medium-sized cities and small townships and ensure equal benefits for countryside residents who have an urban registration. At the same time, the government will continue to reasonably control the population of bigger cities including Beijing and Shanghai.

China had about 230 million people by the end of 2011 who lived in cities without permanent residence, Chen Xiwen, Chinas top rural-policy adviser, said Nov. 29. The Chinese government has a huge challenge in providing education, health care and jobs for these people, Chen said.

*Major Tasks*

Strengthening consumptions role in boosting economic growth is one of the major tasks this year, the government said after the annual central economic work conference in December.

A resurgence in optimism for Chinas economy has given stocks a boost. The Shanghai Composite Index, the nations benchmark gauge, advanced 20 percent through yesterday since its 2012 low on Dec. 3, a threshold used by some investors to signal a bull market. The index (SHCOMP) was little changed at 9:33 a.m. local time today.

While economic growth for the full year was the weakest since 1999, expansion rebounded in the fourth quarter to a 7.9 percent year-on-year pace following a seven-quarter slowdown.

Gree Electric Appliances Inc. (000651), Chinas biggest air- conditioner maker, may benefit from growing sales in the countryside, China International Capital Corp. analysts said in a Jan. 21 note. Gree said Jan. 18 that its 2012 profit may have increased 41 percent.

*Japan Sales*

Elsewhere in the Asia-Pacific region, Japans retail sales rose 0.1 percent last month from November, less than economists forecast, a report showed today. South Koreas industrial production unexpectedly expanded in December from November as domestic demand offset weakness in exports. New Zealand building approvals surged to a 4 1/2-year high in December, adding to signs of a revival in the property market.

In Europe, Spain will release gross domestic product data today, with a Bloomberg survey showing the economy contracted last quarter. GDP reports are also due in Belgium and Lithuania, as are reports on Italian business confidence, euro-area consumer confidence and U.K. mortgage approvals.

The U.S. economy probably expanded at a 1.1 percent annualized rate in the fourth quarter, the weakest in almost two years, a Bloomberg survey showed before figures due today.

*Bigger Cake*

Even with the gains in China, per capita rural net income last year was 7,917 yuan, less than a third of per capita urban disposable income of 24,565 yuan, statistics bureau data showed. Ma Jiantang, head of the agency, said Jan. 18 that China must on one hand, make the cake bigger, and on the other hand, we must do a better job in sharing the cake.

Under President Hu Jintao and Premier Wen Jiabao, both set to retire in March, the government since 2003 has abolished agriculture taxes, expanded health-care coverage and increased minimum purchase prices of grains under efforts to boost rural development.

The difference between rural and urban income growth was smaller in 2012 than the 3 percentage-point gap in 2011.

As the narrowing of the gap in the pace of gains shows, more needs to be done to reduce income disparities, and I expect the new government to move in this direction, said Dariusz Kowalczyk, senior economist and strategist at Credit Agricole CIB in Hong Kong.

--Zheng Lifei. With assistance from Zhou Xin in Beijing and Stephanie Phang in Singapore. Editors: Scott Lanman, Rina Chandran

To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Zheng Lifei in Beijing at lzheng32@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Paul Panckhurst at ppanckhurst@bloomberg.net 

-----------

Looks like China is constantly moving towards the right direction: reducing the income disparity and shifting to a less export-oriented economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

gpit said:


> *China Rural-Income Gains Aid Shift Toward Consumption*
> 
> Looks like China is constantly moving towards the right direction: reducing the income disparity and shifting to a less export-oriented economy.



i believe for forseable time, the income-disparity will get worse, as there are end-less opportunities in China for those already riches and skilled to make more money, and for those poor and unskilled's fates are depending more on government welfare policies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

*Yuan Daily Swaps in London Jump 240% in Year to $3.1 Billion*

_

By Lyubov Pronina - Jan 31, 2013 10:12 AM ET_



*Trading of yuan-currency swaps from London jumped 240 percent in the first half of 2012* from a year earlier to $3.1 billion a day as the offshore market for Chinas currency expands, the City of London Corp. said.

Transaction volumes in London are growing strongly which reflects a growing confidence in London as a center of renminbi business, Mark Boleat, policy chairman for the City of London Corp., said in an e-mailed statement today.

Daily spot foreign-exchange trading increased 150 percent to $1.7 billion year-on-year, according to the statement. *Trade- related services provided by London banks such as import-export financing rose almost five-fold to 2.2 billion yuan ($350 million).*

U.K. Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne is pushing* for London to become an offshore center for yuan trading to deepen links with the worlds second-largest economy*. The Bank of England is ready in principle for a currency-swap agreement with the Peoples Bank of China, Chief Cashier Chris Salmon said Jan. 25.

Cross-border trading of yuan has expanded four-fold since August 2010 to almost 200 billion yuan in October last year, Euroclear Bank SA said in a statement last month, citing the Hong Kong Monetary Authoritys figures.

To contact the reporter on this story: Lyubov Pronina in London at lpronina@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Gavin Serkin at gserkin@bloomberg.net

Yuan Daily Swaps in London Jump 240% in Year to $3.1 Billion - Bloomberg
------


Very interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


>



wow,Sanya phoenix island,beautiful. the first item i joined in when graduate from school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

China HSBC final PMI jumps to two-year high

BEIJING | Thu Jan 31, 2013 8:49pm EST 

*(Reuters) - Growth in China's giant manufacturing sector hit a two-year high in January as domestic demand strengthened, a private survey showed, underlining hopes the nation's economic recovery is slowly gaining momentum.*

The final HSBC purchasing managers' index (PMI) rose to 52.3 in January, the highest since January 2011 and a shade above last week's flash, or preliminary, reading of 51.9.

A revival in factory production would cement hopes that China's economic growth is picking up after suffering its weakest pace last year in 13 years. Economists expect any recovery to be modest, in part because the euro zone is in recession.

Backing expectations a rebound will be led by domestic demand rather than exports, the PMI data showed new orders running at a two-year high and markedly stronger than new export orders.

"We see increasing signals of a sustained growth recovery in coming months," said Qu Hongbin, a HSBC economist.

"The steady investment growth led by infrastructure projects, improving labor market conditions boosting consumer spending, and the ongoing re-stocking process to lift production growth."

In line with busier production, the input prices sub-index jumped to its highest since September 2011 to be well above the 50-point level demarcating growth and contraction compared with the previous month. Manufacturers said higher raw material costs had driven up inflation.

*The new orders sub-index -- which has the biggest weighting in the PMI at 30 percent -- climbed to 53.7 in January, a level last seen in January 2011.

The new export orders sub-index rose to hover just above 50.*

Markit Group, which compiles the PMI, said the marginal improvement in new export orders reflected the fact that just 11 percent of those surveyed reported healthier demand. But U.S. and European markets, the two biggest buyers of Chinese goods respectively, showed firmer demand.

Lunar New Year holidays often make reading economic data difficult because the break falls at different times of the year. The holiday falls in February this year but was in January last year.

*A comparison of average January and February PMI readings for 2012 and 2013 suggests this year's pick-up could be more enduring than a seasonal blip.

Over the two months, the PMI averaged 49.2 last year. That means the February 2013 PMI need only be higher than 46.1 for this year's average to handily surpass last year's.*

Analysts polled by Reuters in January forecast China's economy would grow 8.1 percent this year and next, above 7.8 percent in 2012, the lowest pace since 1999.

China HSBC final PMI jumps to two-year high | Reuters


----------



## cirr

*China Trade Tops Forecasts in Holiday-Distorted Month: Economy*

By Bloomberg News - 2013-02-08T03:29:52Z

Chinas exports and imports rose more than estimated in a January that had five more working days than last year, helping sustain a growth rebound in the worlds second-biggest economy. 

*Overseas shipments increased 25 percent from a year earlier*, the customs administration said today, compared with the 17.5 percent median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey. *Imports rose 28.8 percent*, exceeding the 23.5 percent median forecast of analysts. *Separately, Japan posted back-to-back monthly current- account deficits for the first time since 1981. *

Chinas data may indicate a strengthening economy, according to Nomura Holdings Inc., even as indicators in the first two months are distorted by the weeklong Lunar New Year holiday that was in January in 2012 and starts tomorrow for 2013. The new leadership, headed by Xi Jinping, is seeking to sustain a recovery without fueling inflation or spurring excessive financial risks from shadow banking and local-authority debt. 

This strong export number cannot be fully explained by the Chinese New Year effect alone, Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura in Hong Kong, said in a note. These data suggest that external and domestic demand are both strong, which supports our view that the economy is on track for a cyclical recovery in the first half. 

The Shanghai Composite Index, Chinas benchmark stock gauge, rose 0.4 percent as of 11:13 a.m. local time. It had gained 24 percent from Dec. 3 through yesterday. The MSCI Asia Pacific Index of stocks fell 0.3 percent as of 12:13 p.m. in Tokyo. 

Calendar Adjustment 

Adjusted for the number of working days, exports rose 12.4 percent in January from a year earlier while imports increased 3.4 percent, the customs administration said. The agency said last month that exports increased 14.1 percent in December and imports gained 6 percent. 

Estimates for export gains from 33 analysts ranged from 8.1 percent to 31 percent. Import growth compared with a 23 percent median estimate in the Bloomberg survey, out of a range of 8.5 percent to 39.6 percent. *The trade surplus of $29.15 billion was above the $24.7 billion median projection and compares with a $27.1 billion excess a year ago.* 

*The customs administration today introduced an export managers index based on data from an online survey. The gauge was 37.5 in January, 3.3 points higher than in December and the second increase in a row*, according to a statement which did not provide details about methodology. The rise in the gauge indicates a relatively optimistic outlook for foreign trade in the first quarter, the agency said. 

Growth Pickup 

Economic expansion is likely to pick up to 8.1 percent this quarter from 7.9 percent in the previous three months, according to a Bloomberg survey of analysts in January. The central bank said in its fourth-quarter monetary-policy report released Feb. 6 that growth momentum is relatively strong while highlighting concern that inflation risks will increase. 

*Chinese authorities have shown intention to prevent overheating and overinvestment*, and the central banks next interest-rate move is likely to be an increase, Lu Ting, head of Greater China economics at Bank of America Corp. in Hong Kong, said in an interview with Bloomberg Television today. 

*At the same time, there will be very impressive macro data for the first quarter*, Lu said. 

*Japans current-account deficits highlight challenges for Prime Minister Shinzo Abes campaign to revive the economy. The shortfall in the widest measure of the nations trade was 264.1 billion yen ($2.8 billion) in December, *the Ministry of Finance said in Tokyo today. 

Australia Forecast 

Elsewhere today, the Reserve Bank of Australia cut its estimate for economic growth this year, estimating a below trend pace of about 2.5 percent for the nation, compared with around 2.75 percent forecast in November. Consumer prices will rise 3 percent in the year through June 2013, compared with the 3.25 percent increase forecast three months earlier, the central bank said. 

Germany and the U.S. will give trade data today and Italy reports industrial production. The U.S. trade deficit shrank to $46 billion in December from $48.7 billion the prior month, according to the median forecast of economists. 

In China, a government-backed survey of purchasing managers released Feb. 1 showed manufacturing expanded for a fourth month in January and a separate gauge from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics rose to the highest level in two years, signs the growth recovery may be gaining strength. 

The National Bureau of Statistics will release January inflation data at 1:30 p.m. Consumer-price gains may have slowed to 2 percent from a year earlier, compared with a 2.5 percent pace in December, based on the median analyst projection. Factory-gate prices probably declined for an 11th month. 

Data Combined 

Industrial production, retail sales and fixed-asset investment numbers for January will be combined with February data and published in March. 

The Peoples Bank of China may also report January bank loans, aggregate financing and money supply as early as today. Lenders probably issued 1 trillion yuan of new credit, according to the median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey, compared with 738.1 billion yuan in January 2012 and 454.3 billion yuan in December. 

Industrial activity normally slows around the holiday, also known as Spring Festival, as factories close, while prices and retail sales may accelerate on festival-related spending, Chang said. 

Loans tend to rise sharply in January as banks start using their new annual quotas and are normally eager to lend as soon as possible to generate interest income, according to Shen Jianguang, Hong Kong-based chief Asia economist at Mizuho Securities Asia Ltd. 

The January data on inflation, trade and money supply are likely to be distorted by holiday effects and should be interpreted with caution, Ding Shuang, a Hong Kong-based senior China economist with Citigroup Inc., said in a note before the reports.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> wow,


pretty cool, the artificial island. Looks like you are in Dubai.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> pretty cool, the artificial island. Looks like you are in Dubai.



are you ready to prepare your money burning in this island?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

djsjs said:


> are you ready to prepare your money burning in this island?



Is this really an artificial island or is it a natural one?


----------



## djsjs

Fsjal said:


> Is this really an artificial island or is it a natural one?


 artificial 
official website


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> are you ready to prepare your money burning in this island?


Is it going to be a casino? Cool!
Actually you are the first one who burns - no, I mean - spends money in Vietnam 



> China's first luxury cruise liner ready to make waves |Society |chinadaily.com.cn
> Updated: 2013-01-30 04:12
> By HUANG YIMINGand WANG QIAN in Sanya, Hainan ()
> 
> The three-day, two-night voyage saw the vessel travel from *Sanya Phoenix Island* International Port to Halong Bay in *Vietnam*.
> 
> *A further 39 voyages to Vietnam are planned *for its first cruise season, from January to April.


----------



## cirr

Viet said:


> Is it going to be a casino? Cool!
> Actually you are the first one who burns - no, I mean - spends money in Vietnam



So you'd better play nice to us&#65292;for otherwise we could cut off your lifeline any time we please&#12290;


----------



## cirr

So SAIC's joint venture&#65288;manufacturing&#65289; with GM alone is now worth 11.9 billion dollars&#12290;

*GM paid $119 million for 1 percent stake in China joint venture: filing* 

Fri Feb 15, 2013 1:37pm EST 

(Reuters) - General Motors Co (GM.N) paid $119 million in September to buy back a 1 percent stake in its joint venture with its top Chinese partner SAIC Motor Corp (600104.SS), which it had given up ahead of its 2009 bankruptcy.

*The deal pushed GM's ownership in Shanghai GM back to 50 percent*, the U.S. automaker disclosed in a filing with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission on Friday. *However, SAIC retains a 51 percent share in the sales side of the business*.

In the run-up to its 2009 bankruptcy filing, GM sold the 1 percent share to SAIC for $85 million.

On Thursday, GM Chief Financial officer Dan Ammann told reporters that the Detroit company had completed the repurchase of the 1 percent stake in Shanghai GM and the Chinese government approved the purchase last year.

(Reporting By Ben Klayman in Detroit; Editing by Gerald E. McCormick)


----------



## Viet

cirr said:


> So you'd better play nice to us&#65292;*for otherwise we could cut off your lifeline any time we please*&#12290;


You sound like a blackmailer. Pls elaborate a bit what you mean playing "nice"?


----------



## cirr

*Retail sales surge during China's Lunar New Year holiday*

(Xinhua)08:37, February 16, 2013 

BEIJING, Feb. 15 (Xinhua) -- Holiday shopping spree significantly boosted China's retail sales during the week-long Lunar New Year festival, data released Friday by the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) showed.

Shops and restaurants across the country earned 539 billion yuan (85.5 billion U.S. dollars) in the past week, *an increase of 14.7 percent in comparison with that in the previous year*. The sales volume of food was up 9.8 percent, jewelry up 38.1 percent and garment up 6.3 percent. The sales of digital products also jumped.

The Spring Festival, which fell on Feb. 9 this year, is traditionally a time for family reunions in the nation. Businesses usually experience a boom during the period as people swarm to shops and restaurants.

*Amid the hot sales in general, luxurious restaurants saw business dwindle remarkably, partly due to a nation-wide campaign against extravagance and call for frugal lifestyle*.

Data showed the high-end restaurants in the better-off Zhejiang Province in east China saw business revenue decline at least 20 percent.

In order to conserve food, many restaurants in major cities provided dishes based on customers' specific needs and offered free packaging of the leftovers.

According to the MOC, food supply and prices remained steady during the holiday. The price of mutton rose 1.9 percent, and that of beef up 1.3 percent, pork up 0.9 percent. 

Retail sales surge during China's Lunar New Year holiday - People's Daily Online


----------



## cirr

*According to the statistics issued on Feb. 15, by the national holiday tourism office for coordination meeting of inter-ministry and department, the total number of people touring 39 major resort and tourist cities of China reached 76,000,000 during this year's seven-day Spring Festival holiday, up 15 percent year on year. And the number of tourists visiting 33 popular scenic spots across China increased by 20 percent year on year. *






Photo taken on Feb. 13 shows people touring Nanjing Confucius Temple.





Photo taken on Feb. 11 shows visitors playing on the seashore in Sanya.





Photo taken on Feb. 11 shows visitors dancing with a Li ethnic girl in Sanya.





Photo taken on Feb. 12 shows visitors from home and abroad seeing lanterns in Shanghai's Yuyuan Gardens.





Photo taken on Feb. 13 shows visitors touring West Lake in Hangzhou.





Photo taken on Feb. 15 shows tourists walking on the Traditional Culture Pedestrian Street in Tianjin.





Photo taken on Feb. 12 shows tourists walking into the Gate of Heavenly Peace in Beijing.


----------



## cirr

*China to build earthquake warning system*

Xinhua | 2013-2-20 9:06:17 

By Agencies

China is planning to build a national earthquake monitoring and warning system in five years.

While the system would never be able to forecast an earthquake, it could detect quakes and notify people within seconds before seismic waves actually hit them, according to an anonymous official with the China Earthquake Administration (CEA).

Timely warnings may effectively reduce casualties and economic losses resulting from earthquakes, the official said on Tuesday.

He also said the development of the system was launched in 2009 and is expected to be verified this March.

The project has been filed with the country's top economic planner for approval and includes the establishment of some 5,000 stations across the country with funds of 2 billion yuan (320.4 million US dollars), according to the official.

A trial program including nearly 100 monitoring stations is currently being carried out in southeast China's Fujian Province and has proven successful, he added.


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Huangshan HSR route confirmed*

The new HSR will be *265.244km*, cost of *36.793 bln yuan* with design speed of *250km/h*. The construction date is yet to be released.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Xiamen-Shenzhen HSR to open in 2013*

Per schedule the *502km* Xiamen-Shenzhen HSR will finish track laying in June and start trial-run in September. It's planned to open by the end of 2013. The 1st class ticket will be 190 yuan and 2nd class 160 yuan.






When the Hangzhou-Ningbo section completes sometime in 2013&#65292; it will be HSR&#65288;Coastal&#65289;all the way from Shanghai To Shenzhen&#65292;another 2000km stretch&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*NUDT Achieves China's Sub-Nanometer Accuracy*
NUDT achieves China's sub-nanometer accuracy - People's Daily Online
Here is website of Report Video:
???????????? ??????-20130222?????-????-?????????????-???

The magneto-rheology ultra-precision polishing equipment and the ion beam ultra-precision polishing equipment independently developed by the Precision Engineering Innovation Team under the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) achieved the sub-nanometer accuracy in the field of optical element processing and passed the check and the acceptance by national authoritative department in mid-January 2013.

According to experts, the achievement has made China the third country worldwide to master the high-precision optical element manufacturing and processing technology following the United States and Germany, and also the one and the only country in the world to have the capability to develop magneto-rheology polishing equipment and ion beam polishing equipment at the same time.

Nanometer accuracy is hailed as a "crown jewel" of ultra-precision processing technology. In the past 20-odd years, under the leadership of Professor Li Shengyi, the Precision Engineering Innovation Team under the NUDT of the PLA has broken through technical bottlenecks and developed independently magneto-rheology ultra-precision polishing equipment and ion beam ultra-precision polishing equipment, achieving China's sub-nanometer accuracy in the field of optical element processing.

In the past three years, in cooperation with such organizations as the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC), the team has promoted the development of China's space optics and high-end equipment manufacturing and developed independently seven types of magneto-rheology polishing machine tools and ion beam polishing machine tools, obtaining significant economic and social benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

*Chinas Huawei unveils 'world fastest smartphone' Ascend P2*

_Chinas Huawei, the No 3 smartphone maker behind giants Samsung and Apple, unveiled on Sunday a new mobile, the Ascend P2, which it claims is the fastest in the world._


Full Text:
Chinas Huawei unveils 'world fastest smartphone' Ascend P2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TakeNoBS

Six years ago, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao cautioned that China's economy is "unstable, unbalanced, uncoordinated and unsustainable." China has since doubled down on the economic model that prompted his concern.

Mr. Wen spoke out in an attempt to change the course of an economy dangerously dependent on one lever to generate growth: heavy investment in the roads, factories and other infrastructure that have helped make China a manufacturing superpower. Then along came the 2008 global financial crisis. To keep China's economy growing, panicked officials launched a half-trillion-dollar stimulus and ordered banks to fund a new wave of investment. Investment has risen as a share of gross domestic product to 48%&#8212;a record for any large country&#8212;from 43%.

Even more staggering is the amount of credit that China unleashed to finance this investment boom. Since 2007, the amount of new credit generated annually has more than quadrupled to $2.75 trillion in the 12 months through January this year. Last year, roughly half of the new loans came from the "shadow banking system," private lenders and credit suppliers outside formal lending channels. These outfits lend to borrowers&#8212;often local governments pushing increasingly low-quality infrastructure projects&#8212;who have run into trouble paying their bank loans.

Since 2008, China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP&#8212;an unprecedented level for any developing country. Yet the overwhelming consensus still sees little risk to the financial system or to economic growth in China. 

That view ignores the strong evidence of studies launched since 2008 in a belated attempt by the major global financial institutions to understand the origin of financial crises. The key, more than the level of debt, is the rate of increase in debt&#8212;particularly private debt. (Private debt in China includes all kinds of quasi-state borrowers, such as local governments and state-owned corporations.)

On the most important measures of this rate, China is now in the flashing-red zone. The first measure comes from the Bank of International Settlements, which found that if private debt as a share of GDP accelerates to a level 6% higher than its trend over the previous decade, the acceleration is an early warning of serious financial distress. In China, private debt as a share of GDP is now 12% above its previous trend, and above the peak levels seen before credit crises hit Japan in 1989, Korea in 1997, the U.S. in 2007 and Spain in 2008. 

The second measure comes from the International Monetary Fund, which found that if private credit grows faster than the economy for three to five years, the increasing ratio of private credit to GDP usually signals financial distress. In China, private credit has been growing much faster than the economy since 2008, and the ratio of private credit to GDP has risen by 50 percentage points to 180%, an increase similar to what the U.S. and Japan witnessed before their most recent financial woes. 

The bullish consensus seems to think these laws of financial gravity don't apply to China. The bulls say that bank crises typically begin when foreign creditors start to demand their money, and China owes very little to foreigners. Yet in an August 2012 National Bureau of Economic Research paper titled "The Great Leveraging," University of Virginia economist Alan Taylor examined the 79 major financial crises in advanced economies over the past 140 years and found that they are just as likely in countries that rely on domestic savings and owe little to foreign creditors.

The bulls also argue that China can afford to write off bad debts because it sits on more than $3 trillion in foreign-exchange reserves as well as huge domestic savings. However, while some other Asian nations with high savings and few foreign liabilities did avoid bank crises following credit booms, they nonetheless saw economic growth slow sharply. 

Following credit booms in the early 1970s and the late 1980s, Japan used its vast financial resources to put troubled lenders on life support. Debt clogged the system and productivity declined. Once the increase in credit peaked, growth fell sharply over the next five years: to 3% from 8% in the 1970s and to 1% from 4% in the 1980s. In Taiwan, following a similar cycle in the early 1990s, the average annual growth rate fell to 6%. 

Even if China dodges a financial crisis, then, it is not likely to dodge a slowdown in its increasingly debt-clogged economy. Through 2007, creating a dollar of economic growth in China required just over a dollar of debt. Since then it has taken three dollars of debt to generate a dollar of growth. This is what you normally see in the late stages of a credit binge, as more debt goes to increasingly less productive investments. In China, exports and manufacturing are slowing as more money flows into real-estate speculation. About a third of the bank loans in China are now for real estate, or are backed by real estate, roughly similar to U.S. levels in 2007. 

For China to find a more stable growth model, most experts agree that the country needs to balance its investments by promoting greater consumption. The catch is that consumption has been growing at 8% a year for the past decade&#8212;faster than in previous miracle economies like Japan's and as fast as it can grow without triggering inflation. Yet consumption is still falling as a share of GDP because investment has been growing even faster. 

So rebalancing requires China to cut back on investment and on the rate of increase in debt, which would mean accepting a rate of growth as low as 5% to 6%, well below the current official rate of 8%. In other investment-led, high-growth nations, from Brazil in the 1970s to Malaysia in the 1990s, economic growth typically fell by half in the decade after investment peaked. The alternative is that China tries to sustain an unrealistic growth target, by piling more debt on an already powerful debt bomb. 


Ruchir Sharma: China Has Its Own Debt Bomb - WSJ.com

Its interesting that consumption is increasing but its still slower than investment. Also, before anyone talking about how China will collapse because of this article, save it. It just means that China has issues that it must overcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

well no offence to the op,but we see many such articles on many countries,so far no country has exploded from this bomb.

anyways,thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TakeNoBS

Ayush said:


> well no offence to the op,but we see many such articles on many countries,so far no country has exploded from this bomb.
> 
> anyways,thanks for the info.



Yes, this article just bring caution to the investors. But China is not going to collapse any time soon. As I stated while opening the thread. The term "debt bomb" is over exaggerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP&#8212;Japan is 230 %. I don't think china is collapse hereof.


----------



## djsjs

China has been walking on thin ice for many years,full of difficulties and obstacles along the way, but no one can stop us.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> *China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP*&#8212;Japan is 230 %. I don't think china is collapse hereof.



China's national debt 43%, Vietnam's national debt 57%.

You should worry about your own country first. 

List of countries by public debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

The USA has the chinese Debt and China has USA's debt. This is all.


----------



## acid rain

The urge to maintain high growth ates prompts China to pump in huge investments in real estate and infra causing bad debt all around. Its not the end of the economy as such, it needs to regulate lendings and cut down on bad investments and let domestic consumption to even out the clog. It may have to bear lesser growth rate but it will prevent the economy being debt ridden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

EastSea said:


> China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP&#8212;Japan is 230 %. I don't think china is collapse hereof.



 It is really new to me, any src?


----------



## conworldus

EastSea said:


> China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDPJapan is 230 %. I don't think china is collapse hereof.



The federal reserve estimate the total US public and private debt to be around 70 trillion in 2012, about 470% times the GDP (counting MBS).

The figure for Japan is 570%

A debt crisis will be global.

Source:
Total Debt in Selected Countries Around the World | Global Finance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

I liked the equation from the analyst:

For every one dollar growth China needs to spend three dollars, earlier it was one dollar for a dollar growth - he could have specified how he calculated that for our knowledge.


----------



## EastSea

TakeNoBS said:


> Six years ago, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao cautioned that China's economy is "unstable, unbalanced, uncoordinated and unsustainable." China has since doubled down on the economic model that prompted his concern.
> 
> Mr. Wen spoke out in an attempt to change the course of an economy dangerously dependent on one lever to generate growth: heavy investment in the roads, factories and other infrastructure that have helped make China a manufacturing superpower. Then along came the 2008 global financial crisis. To keep China's economy growing, panicked officials launched a half-trillion-dollar stimulus and ordered banks to fund a new wave of investment. Investment has risen as a share of gross domestic product to 48%&#8212;a record for any large country&#8212;from 43%.
> 
> Even more staggering is the amount of credit that China unleashed to finance this investment boom. Since 2007, the amount of new credit generated annually has more than quadrupled to $2.75 trillion in the 12 months through January this year. Last year, roughly half of the new loans came from the "shadow banking system," private lenders and credit suppliers outside formal lending channels. These outfits lend to borrowers&#8212;often local governments pushing increasingly low-quality infrastructure projects&#8212;who have run into trouble paying their bank loans.
> 
> *Since 2008, China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP*&#8212;an unprecedented level for any developing country. Yet the overwhelming consensus still sees little risk to the financial system or to economic growth in China.
> 
> That view ignores the strong evidence of studies launched since 2008 in a belated attempt by the major global financial institutions to understand the origin of financial crises. The key, more than the level of debt, is the rate of increase in debt&#8212;particularly private debt. (Private debt in China includes all kinds of quasi-state borrowers, such as local governments and state-owned corporations.)
> 
> On the most important measures of this rate, China is now in the flashing-red zone. The first measure comes from the Bank of International Settlements, which found that if private debt as a share of GDP accelerates to a level 6% higher than its trend over the previous decade, the acceleration is an early warning of serious financial distress. In China, private debt as a share of GDP is now 12% above its previous trend, and above the peak levels seen before credit crises hit Japan in 1989, Korea in 1997, the U.S. in 2007 and Spain in 2008.
> 
> The second measure comes from the International Monetary Fund, which found that if private credit grows faster than the economy for three to five years, the increasing ratio of private credit to GDP usually signals financial distress. In China, private credit has been growing much faster than the economy since 2008, and the ratio of private credit to GDP has risen by 50 percentage points to 180%, an increase similar to what the U.S. and Japan witnessed before their most recent financial woes.
> 
> The bullish consensus seems to think these laws of financial gravity don't apply to China. The bulls say that bank crises typically begin when foreign creditors start to demand their money, and China owes very little to foreigners. Yet in an August 2012 National Bureau of Economic Research paper titled "The Great Leveraging," University of Virginia economist Alan Taylor examined the 79 major financial crises in advanced economies over the past 140 years and found that they are just as likely in countries that rely on domestic savings and owe little to foreign creditors.
> 
> The bulls also argue that China can afford to write off bad debts because it sits on more than $3 trillion in foreign-exchange reserves as well as huge domestic savings. However, while some other Asian nations with high savings and few foreign liabilities did avoid bank crises following credit booms, they nonetheless saw economic growth slow sharply.
> 
> Following credit booms in the early 1970s and the late 1980s, Japan used its vast financial resources to put troubled lenders on life support. Debt clogged the system and productivity declined. Once the increase in credit peaked, growth fell sharply over the next five years: to 3% from 8% in the 1970s and to 1% from 4% in the 1980s. In Taiwan, following a similar cycle in the early 1990s, the average annual growth rate fell to 6%.
> 
> Even if China dodges a financial crisis, then, it is not likely to dodge a slowdown in its increasingly debt-clogged economy. Through 2007, creating a dollar of economic growth in China required just over a dollar of debt. Since then it has taken three dollars of debt to generate a dollar of growth. This is what you normally see in the late stages of a credit binge, as more debt goes to increasingly less productive investments. In China, exports and manufacturing are slowing as more money flows into real-estate speculation. About a third of the bank loans in China are now for real estate, or are backed by real estate, roughly similar to U.S. levels in 2007.
> 
> For China to find a more stable growth model, most experts agree that the country needs to balance its investments by promoting greater consumption. The catch is that consumption has been growing at 8% a year for the past decade&#8212;faster than in previous miracle economies like Japan's and as fast as it can grow without triggering inflation. Yet consumption is still falling as a share of GDP because investment has been growing even faster.
> 
> So rebalancing requires China to cut back on investment and on the rate of increase in debt, which would mean accepting a rate of growth as low as 5% to 6%, well below the current official rate of 8%. In other investment-led, high-growth nations, from Brazil in the 1970s to Malaysia in the 1990s, economic growth typically fell by half in the decade after investment peaked. The alternative is that China tries to sustain an unrealistic growth target, by piling more debt on an already powerful debt bomb.
> 
> 
> Ruchir Sharma: China Has Its Own Debt Bomb - WSJ.com
> 
> Its interesting that consumption is increasing but its still slower than investment. Also, before anyone talking about how China will collapse because of this article, save it. It just means that China has issues that it must overcome.





chinapakistan said:


> It is really new to me, any src?



It's on the thread above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

I think there is no nation that does not have a similar ' bomb' in its closet.

Having such ' bombs' was a part of developing nations, now even the developed ones have them.

What is more important is that how this is managed. Asians in general and South & East Asians in particular have two things that stand out - a large parallel economy that at times is greater than the national one and a cautious approach with a bias on savings.

While a large No of European nations floundered - some still do, Asian economies in my view will not simply because we have enormous reserves of domestic cash.

Ask an Asian to manage with half of what he gets today and he'll crib but manage with not much change , a European or American will not - my views.

Besides , nations like India & China have a huge domestic market so the demand shall remain.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> It's on the thread above.



So it is USA. 

US's $60 Trillion Debt Burden Rivals That of Greece: Gross


----------



## Echo_419

BS Chinese aren't going anywhere atleast for the next century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You should look at your own sh!tty economy Vietcong.
> 
> If you wanna start a trade war with China, CPC will make your whole economy to explode in matter of second.



If China gets involved in a war its economy will hurt, why are you insulting with him the Viet Cong label for when its the truth? Do you think china's economy is invincible from war? No country walks away from a war without a hit to the economy. 

I'm surprised this forum didn't ban you for downright flaming others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You should look at your own sh!tty economy Vietcong.
> 
> If you wanna start a trade war with China, CPC will make your whole economy to explode in matter of second.


We can lend money from Japan-Russia to save our economy,and if war happen,we also got Russia support,so we won't fall before you.

U r alone,none of ur poor ally can support u a single dime. So ur collapse if war happen is ineviable


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

EastSea said:


> China's total public and private debt has exploded to more than 200% of GDP&#8212;Japan is 230 %. I don't think china is collapse hereof.



The 200% figure for China include all of the debts combined that is personal, corporate and government debts, the 230% for Japan is only the government debt. Total Japanese debt is more than 600% of GDP and for America its more than 370% of GDP excluding the unfunded liabilities (122 trillion $).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PITA

BigDaddyWatch said:


> The 200% figure for China include all of the debts combined that is personal, corporate and government debts, the 230% for Japan is only the government debt. Total Japanese debt is more than 600% of GDP and for America is more than 370% of GDP excluding the unfunded liabilities (122 trillion $).



THANK YOU.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BigDaddyWatch said:


> The 200% figure for China include all of the debts combined that is personal, corporate and government debts, the 230% for Japan is only the government debt. Total Japanese debt is more than 600% of GDP and for America its more than 370% of GDP excluding the unfunded liabilities (122 trillion $).



That's why the extreme consumerism is unsustainable and bad.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

NiceGuy said:


> We can lend money from Japan-Russia to save our economy,and if war happen,we also got Russia support,so we won't fall before you.
> 
> U r alone,none of ur poor ally can support u a single dime. So ur collapse if war happen is ineviable



No one gives a fck about your tiny 0.14 trillion GDP, which is only about 1/60 of China's GDP.

China can crush you with a dozen of different ways.


----------



## terranMarine

Tiny jungle economy covered with poison should quiet down now. If you want money you can show your bowls to Putin, let the big economies deal with debt crisis.


----------



## kawaraj

NiceGuy said:


> We can lend money from Japan-Russia to save our economy,and if war happen,we also got Russia support,so we won't fall before you.
> 
> U r alone,none of ur poor ally can support u a single dime. So ur collapse if war happen is ineviable



poor ally?

saying whom?


----------



## NiceGuy

kawaraj said:


> poor ally?
> 
> saying whom?


Pakistan is still a third world nation like VN-China,right?


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> Pakistan is still a third world nation like VN-China,right?



GDP: China + Pakistan >>>>>> india + vietcong

and half of india is sahara-ranked country ( I dont know if that is 4th or 5th or unranked world!)


----------



## TakeNoBS

How China's Renminbi Went From Overpriced Certificates To Major International Currency

China is the world's second largest economy, yet it exercises tremendous capital control including restrictions on its currency, the renminbi. 

Chinese officials have previously said that they want to make the currency fully convertible by 2015.

Some, like Deutsche Bank's Alan Cloete, have made bolder claims. He expects the renminbi to become a major reserve currency in the next decade and that it could begin to threaten the greenback. And Berkley economist Barry Eichengreen has said it could account for 15 percent of global currency reserve holdings around the end of the decade.

More conservative estimates say full convertibility is at least 10 &#8211; 15 years away. But China's currency has come a long way in the last two decades.

The Use of FECs

People screaming for the internationalization of the renminbi often forget that until the mid-1990s, foreigners in China could only purchase goods and services with foreign exchange certificates (FECs). These were denominated in yuan but sold at a premium and, as expected, led to a thriving black market.

FECs were phased out in 1995 as Beijing began to open up.

Once FEC's were phased out, China could open up its current account and use the renminbi to settle trade. "This opened the door for China to make the Renminbi convertible for current account (i.e., trade) transactions the following year," wrote Patrick Chovanec, professor at Tsinghua University.

But China continued to exercise strict capital controls establishing 'B shares' that were denominated in U.S. dollars in Shanghai and Hong Kong dollars in Shenzhen, and that only foreigners could invest in until 2001. "In effect, the inability to freely buy and sell Renminbi was used as a firewall to insulate China&#8217;s financial markets from the outside world," writes Chovanec.

Three ways to think of the Renminbi


The country has come a long way since then. In understanding a currency's role in the global monetary system, Lei (Sandy) Ye, a PhD candidate in Economics at Cornell University, and Cornell professor Eswar Prasad say we have to look to three aspects of the currency.

In a paper titled "The Renminbi's Role in the Global Monetary System," they say we need to consider:
1.Internationalization, i.e. its use in settling cross-border trade and its use as an international medium of change.
2.Capital account convertibility, or the capital controls in place to restrict the flow of capital (assets like cash).
3.Reserve currency, i.e. is the renminbi held by other central banks.

China took a significant step in internationalizing its currency when it allowed companies all over the world to settle trade in renminbi early last year. But the renminbi is clearly underutilized as seen in this chart from SWIFT:

Beijing has also signed bilateral currency swap agreements with countries that it imports commodities from like the UAE, Malaysia, Turkey and Australia.

The development of the offshore renminbi market was also a significant step in that direction &#8212; more on that later.

In terms of its capital account, China has been rolling out reforms since the 18th Party Congress. These include expanding the Renminbi Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor scheme (RQFII) which allows qualified investors to channel offshore yuan into bonds and mainland stock, or the Renminbi Qualified Foreign Limited Partner Program (RQFLP), which allow offshore yuan to be invested in private equity. It also allowed more renminbi-based IPOs in Hong Kong.

And countries like Chile, Tanzania, and Nigeria have diversified their foreign reserves to include the renminbi.

But this isn't enough. "Chinese policymakers don't appear willing to open up the capital account fully," Diana Choyleva of Lombard Street Research told Business Insider.

"The process of renminbi internationalization has as its main aim to establish the framework for increased Chinese borrowing from abroad, as the ability of the state to use the banks as an ATM has been exhausted. No wonder that under the schemes introduced so far, the emphasis has been on increasing capital inflows, not capital outflows.

The Offshore and Onshore Renminbi Market 

As China began to open up, it wanted its currency used in the international market to settle trade and financial transactions, without, however, fully opening up its capital account.

Hong Kong, which has served as an international hub for mainland China, naturally happened to be a great place for an offshore renminbi (CNH) market. Singapore, Taiwan, and London have since developed their own offshore renminbi markets.

It began with the development of personal renminbi banking business in 2004 when renminbi deposits were allowed in Hong Kong, according to Vanessa Rossi and William Jackson at Chatham House.

Bank of China (Hong Kong) was designated as the sole offshore renminbi clearing bank sometime in 2004. Renminbi deposits continued to climb, especially once the bond market was established in 2007. Bonds issued in renminbi outside the mainland were dubbed dim sum bonds. In 2010, McDonald's became the first foreign (non-financial) company to issue a dim sum bond.

Renminbi deposits continued to pick up with the launch of the trade settlement scheme in 2009 &#8211; 2010.

The crucial thing about the offshore renminbi (referred to as CNH here on), is that it doesn't fluctuate within a tight band like the onshore renminbi (CNY) and is free of Beijing's control in that regard.

In settling trade in renminbi, many companies accept CNY payments from Chinese importers and change that into dollars at the more attractive offshore rate. And borrowing costs are much cheaper in the CNH bond market than in China. From the Financial Times:

"Fervent demand for renminbi from international investors has driven down rates in Hong Kong and thereby created incentives for companies considering using the renminbi for trade or financing. 

Foreign exporters have cottoned on to the fact that the renminbi-dollar exchange rate is at a premium in Hong Kong compared with the mainland. To arbitrage the two markets, these companies accept renminbi as payment from Chinese importers, then swap the cash into dollars at the more attractive offshore exchange rate."

The expectation that the renminbi would appreciate has been a key factor driving demand for CNH. But Chinese state media has warned that a sharp renminbi appreciation is unlikely in 2013. Moreover, the gap between the CNH and CNY has narrowed.

How does the internationalization of the renminbi help companies?

In a paper titled "The Curious Case Of RMB Internationalization," Oliver Meng Rui and Andy Bodrog point out that Chinese companies, and companies that trade with China, can both benefit from the internationalization of the renminbi.

Should China liberalize?

But China still has a way to go before its currency is fully convertible. To start with, it needs to do more of the same: i.e. use it to settle trade and invoicing and get foreign central banks to add it to their reserves.

The currency would also have to be used in transactions that aren't directly related to China for it to be considered a truly global currency.

It needs to improve its "financial infrastructure," according to Meng Rui and Bodrog, by "installing more advanced payment systems and adopting international standards such as SWIFT, which allows inter-bank messaging in a transparent and reliable international system."

Of course the biggest problem is getting China used to the idea of an internationalized renminbi. "There are many segments in China (such as the Ministry of Commerce, who represent manufacturers, and so on) who may like an internationalized renminbi in principle but oppose its effects (such as a more volatile and probably stronger currency)," Moody's Alastair Chan told Business Insider.

While investors like Jim Rogers have said the biggest mistake on the part of Chinese policymakers is maintaining a non-convertible currency, there is something to be said about the caution Beijing is exercising.

Liberalizing the capital account too quickly risks causing large capital outflows. Liberalizing interest rates to limit such risks, would raise borrowing costs for its state-owned enterprises (SOEs) that still contribute a significant amount to GDP. A fully-convertible currency would also be exposed to exchange rate shocks.

"It's probably prudent to be careful in this as there are many cases of financial crises after capital account liberalization," warns Moody's Chan.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/china...ates-022540194.html?desktop_view_default=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

NiceGuy said:


> We can lend money from Japan-Russia to save our economy,and if war happen,we also got Russia support,so we won't fall before you.
> 
> U r alone,none of ur poor ally can support u a single dime. So ur collapse if war happen is ineviable


Your comments let me can't help laughing, I guess you are the one just listen to Viet government propaganda, hehe.
And you should first mirror yourself before mocking others, Do you think you are richer than PAk? and stronger than she? do you have NUKE and can design and manufacture long-distance missile and JF by yourself?
And, you we need foreign help to take Viet down? you raise yourself or take down China, hehe, and you should let your government tell you how much USSR help you in 1979~1989 war.




kawaraj said:


> poor ally?
> 
> saying whom?


He is smug, hehe!




NiceGuy said:


> Pakistan is still a third world nation like VN-China,right?


Yes, So you think China is in the same level with you? Maybe as you logical, Luxembourg Can crush all developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Hong Kong, China Unveils HK$33 Billion Relief Measures in Budget Amid Hefty Surplus*

https://www.adr.com

1:39 AM ET on Wednesday, February 27, 2013

By Chester Yung 

HONG KONG--Hong Kong's finance minister on Wednesday pledged modest income tax breaks and waivers on property rates despite the government's ballooning fiscal reserves, in a warning against drawing heavily on the city's coffers in a weak economy. 

In his sixth annual budget address, Financial Secretary John Tsang announced *33 billion Hong Kong dollars (US$4.26 billion) worth of relief* measures to boost the economy, down sharply from the HK$80 billion worth of measures he introduced last year. 

This reduction comes despite his forecast of a *HK$64.9 billion budget surplus* for the current fiscal year ending March 31, a sharp upward revision from the government's original forecast of a HK$3.4 billion deficit, due to higher income from land sales and property transaction taxes. T*his year's surplus would help push the city's total fiscal reserves to HK$734 billion.* 

Mr. Tsang on Wednesday said he expects the city's gross domestic product to grow 1.5%-3.5% this year, faster than the 1.4% growth posted last year. 

Measures Mr. Tsang announced in his address include a one-off reduction in personal income tax for the current fiscal year, to be capped at HK$10,000 per person, down from a HK$12,000 tax break last year.

The government is also waiving property rates--a form of property tax collected quarterly--in the fiscal year starting April 1, subject to a ceiling of HK$1,500 per quarter for each property. Mr. Tsang also announced subsidies on electricity charges. 

Write to Chester Yung at chester.yung@wsj.com 

(END) Dow Jones Newswires

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The combined Foreign Exchange Reserve of Greater China as at end of Dec. 2012 ( billion of USD):

China $3,311
Taiwan $403
HK $ 300
Macau $17

*Grand total*: *US$4,031 billion*.

Macao's forex reserves reach 16.6 bln USD in Dec. - Xinhua | English.news.cn

List of countries by foreign-exchange reserves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shuttler

Sept~Oct 2011


----------



## Mani2020

can somebody here provide me some info/link regarding hongkong economic or growth model ...that is adopted by them currently and in the past ................. i am working on some project


----------



## SenLin

*China becomes world&#8217;s top oil importer*

_China has overtaken the US as the world&#8217;s largest net importer of oil, in a generational shift that will shake up the geopolitics of natural resources._


Full Text:
China becomes world&rsquo;s top oil importer - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Beijing: Chinas new leader Xi Jinping and his team are gearing up for a grim battle against inflation while setting for themselves an easy target  7.5% of gross domestic product for the current year.

Outgoing premier Wen Jiabao, in his speech opening the national legislatures annual session, dourly listed problems being left behind: sluggish growth; pollution; yawning iniquity and rampant corruption. 

e-paper Sign-in

*Speeches are terribly boring stuff. For the delegates, it was a tough task enduring outgoing PM Wen Jiabaos 29-page work report! *






So much for the seriousness displayed by members of the CPC!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

OrionHunter said:


> Beijing: China&#8217;s new leader Xi Jinping and his team are gearing up for a grim battle against inflation while setting for themselves an easy target &#8212; 7.5% of gross domestic product for the current year.



If 7.5% is so easy, then why doesn't everyone do it?  Why don't you do it?

And our base economy is $8.3 trillion now, so it is becoming harder to have high percentage growth. We have to add an enormous amount of GDP every year to account for real growth rate + inflation + currency movement.

In 2011 our GDP was 7.3 trillion, in 2012 it is 8.3 trillion. We added 1 trillion in one year, that is not easy, even if don't account for the contribution of inflation and appreciation of the Yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## visom

cant blame those poor guys LOL


----------



## OrionHunter

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If 7.5% is so easy, then why doesn't everyone do it?  Why don't you do it?
> 
> And our base economy is $8.3 trillion now, so it is becoming harder to have high percentage growth. We have to add an enormous amount of GDP every year to account for real growth rate + inflation + currency movement.
> 
> In 2011 our GDP was 7.3 trillion, in 2012 it is 8.3 trillion. We added 1 trillion in one year, that is not easy.


Agreed! But then you guys had better watch out as the housing bubble is on the verge of bursting! Chinese shares fell the most in two years last Monday as the Shanghai stock exchange&#8217;s property index tumbled 9.25 percent. Late on Friday, China&#8217;s State Council had announced a new set of policies designed to cool down the housing market.

The new rules include a 20 percent tax on gains from a sale, higher down payments and mortgage rates, and requirements that cities set annual price easing targets. The real estate market in China is already quite distorted, and these repeated rounds of repressive policies may be just layering on more distortions.

However, we should perhaps give China&#8217;s leaders some credit for acknowledging potential bubbles and taking steps to rein them in.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

OrionHunter said:


> Agreed! But then you guys had better watch out as the housing bubble is on the verge of bursting! Chinese shares fell the most in two years last Monday as the Shanghai stock exchange&#8217;s property index tumbled 9.25 percent. Late on Friday, China&#8217;s State Council had announced a new set of policies designed to cool down the housing market.
> 
> The new rules include a 20 percent tax on gains from a sale, higher down payments and mortgage rates, and requirements that cities set annual price easing targets. The real estate market in China is already quite distorted, and these repeated rounds of repressive policies may be just layering on more distortions.
> 
> However, we should perhaps give China&#8217;s leaders some credit for acknowledging potential bubbles and taking steps to rein them in.



I've been hearing about this supposed real estate bubble collapsing for years now. In fact it was the first thing I saw when I joined this forum 3 years ago.

The bottom line is that property prices in large developing countries will always be distorted in the big cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

OrionHunter said:


> Agreed! But then you guys had better watch out as the housing bubble is on the verge of bursting! Chinese shares fell the most in two years last Monday as the Shanghai stock exchange&#8217;s property index tumbled 9.25 percent. Late on Friday, China&#8217;s State Council had announced a new set of policies designed to cool down the housing market.
> 
> The new rules include a 20 percent tax on gains from a sale, higher down payments and mortgage rates, and requirements that cities set annual price easing targets. The real estate market in China is already quite distorted, and these repeated rounds of repressive policies may be just layering on more distortions.
> 
> However, we should perhaps give China&#8217;s leaders some credit for acknowledging potential bubbles and taking steps to rein them in.



Are yaar kyu trolling karte ho itne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Mani2020 said:


> can somebody here provide me some info/link regarding hongkong economic or growth model ...that is adopted by them currently and in the past ................. i am working on some project



hi&#65292;buddy&#65292;
the following website may help you find something you want:

GovHK: Economic Report & Business Statistics

http://www.hkeconomy.gov.hk/en/reports/index.htm

http://www.hkeconomy.gov.hk/en/topics/index.htm

if you tell me your email, i can send you a ppt of "economic history of HongKong" (ppt file,size:15m)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's foreign trade recovers further*

Updated: 2013-03-08 11:12 

BEIJING -- China's foreign trade showed stronger signs of recovery buoyed by the upbeat demands from the United States and the emerging markets. 

Exports increased 21.8 percent year-on-year to $139.37 billion in February, while imports fell 15.2 percent to $124.12 billion. the General Administration of Customs (GAC) said Friday. 

Trade surplus expanded to $15.2 billion from a deficit of $31.98 billion a year earlier. 

But the GAC also pointed out that allowing for the seasonally-adjusted factors, that is to say in February China had four less working days than January as the Spring Festival holiday fell in February this year, exports rose 20.6 percent while imports climbed 6.5 percent.

China's foreign trade recovers further |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## cirr

*China's February exports surge but imports fall* 

March 7, 2013 11:12 PM EST | Associated Press 

HONG KONG &#8212; China's exports surged more than expected last month in a possible sign of stronger global demand.

Exports leaped 21.8 percent in February, slower than the 25 percent growth recorded in January but still a surprise to economists who had been forecasting single-digit growth for the month. That's because the timing of a major holiday had been expected to crimp shipments.

Imports fell 15.2 percent last month, a sharp turnaround from 28 percent growth in January, according to data released Friday. That suggests weaker domestic demand but the picture is clouded by Lunar New Year holidays.

China's trade growth has been rebounding in recent months in a sign of recovery in the world's second biggest economy.

February had been expected to be weak because the Lunar New Year holiday fell during the month, leaving fewer work days as businesses shut for up to two weeks. Last year the holiday occurred in January, which flattered the performance of trade in the first month of this year.

"*We are impressed by China's ability to expand its exports so strongly despite a muted external environment*," Darius Kowalczyk, a strategist with Credit Agricole CIB said in a report.

Exports rose to $139.4 billion while imports declined to $124.12 billion, resulting in a trade surplus of $15.2 billion.


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail to feed Hebei airport*

Updated: 2013-03-08 07:05 

By Zheng Jinran and Pei Pei in Shijiazhuang ( China Daily) 







Now that China's high-speed rail has a stop close to the largest airport in Hebei province, the airport has become an even better alternate flight destination for travelers heading to or from nearby Beijing. 

On Wednesday, the new high-speed rail terminal opened near Shijiazhuang Zhengding International Airport. 

About 13,000 passengers, 70 percent of whom were individual travelers, used the airrail integration in the past two months after the train began stopping in the airport's rail station on Dec 26. 

"The number of passengers using the airport by the end of 2015 will reach 10 million with the help of rail lines, double the number in 2012," said Zhang Yanjie, chairman of Hebei Airport Management Holdings. 

One of the biggest incentives for passengers to use high-speed rail to get to the airport is that they can get a refund for their train tickets through March 31 when they take flights to and from there. 

The airport has not decided whether it will extend the offer, said Li Ning, deputy general manager of the airport's management authority. 

The offer targets passengers who take the high-speed trains from seven neighboring major cities - Beijing; Zhuozhou and Gaobeidian of Hebei province; Taiyuan and Yangquan of Shanxi province; and Zhengzhou and Anyang of Henan province. 

A second-class, high-speed train ticket from Beijing to the airport costs 111 yuan ($18), and tickets from other cities are as little as 40 yuan. 

The preferential policy attracted more passengers, as the airport management company had expected. 

Li Hui, a Beijing resident studying in Hong Kong, cheered when she got back the money she had spent on her train tickets when she left on Feb 17. "I didn't expect to cut more expenses from my travel," the 26-year-old said. "It only costs me about 600 yuan for a trip from here to Hong Kong. It's hard to book tickets at this price in Beijing." 

She said she encouraged her parents to visit Hong Kong before the train ticket refund policy expires. 

The airport has spent more than 1 million yuan on the project, which doesn't collect money from airlines or the government, said Li, the airport's deputy general manager. 

"It's not a small amount of money for our company but a necessary investment for a booming business in the future," he said. 

The new railway connecting the airport with Beijing and other major cities persuaded more airline companies to open routes to Shijiazhuang. 

"Many foreign airlines didn't get the access to fly to the capital airport, so they turned their focus on Shijiazhuang as a springboard and use the smooth air-rail integration to tap the capital market," Li said. 

Far Eastern Air Transport, a Taiwan airline, added new routes connecting Shijiazhuang and Penghu, Taiwan, in 2013. 

"We opened two routes in this airport, aiming to attract the larger group of Taiwan businessmen from Beijing," said Evan Teng, Far Eastern's deputy chief representative for the Chinese mainland. 

He said more businesspeople from Beijing will consider flights from Shijiazhuang because they can reach the airport in a shorter time. "They may take that much time just to arrive in the (Beijing) airport and it may take a longer time considering the severe traffic jams," he said, "Besides, Beijing residents who want to travel to Taiwan will prefer the choice as well." 

The cost of a round trip will be reduced by 800 yuan during the travel off-season, he said. 

To offer better service, the airport will build a reception room at the Beijing West Railway Station soon. 

Spring Airlines, based in Shanghai and famous for providing cheap flights within China, has opened 11 regular routes and three tour flights during the tourism season, making it one of the three largest bases of the company. 

"We have strong confidence about the sales in this airport because of the high-speed railway," airline spokesman Zhang Wu'an told China Daily. "The local market is also growing larger after the economic boom of the province." 

The airline also plans to open more routes and increase the capacity of the prosperous airport. 

Diversion needed 

Beijing faces the challenge of satisfying the increase of passengers with its limited traffic capacity. *More than 81 million passengers used Beijing Capital International Airport in 2012, surpassing the designed capacity of 80 million*. 

*Before the city's new airport comes into service in 2018, more than 37 million passengers in Beijing need to be diverted to neighboring airports*, which requires the coordinated development of the Beijing, Tianjin and Shijiazhuang airports, according to the North China Regional Administration of Civil Aviation Administration of China. 

"The detailed plan for diverting passengers will be released by the end of July," Li said. 

Compared with Tianjin airport, the direct check-in in the railway station is the advantage of an airport in Shijiazhuang, he said. 

In China, airports in metropolises like Beijing and Shanghai have fewer arrangements for more flights in recent years, while the neighboring airports didn't have enough passengers to make a profit, according to a Civil Aviation Administration report. 

"It has been a trend to spread passengers to other airports, which requires smooth rail-air integration," Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Promise less&#65292;deliver more&#12290;

It is educational to know and note how the Indian government does the exact opposite&#12290;



OrionHunter said:


> Agreed! But then you guys had better watch out as the housing bubble is on the verge of bursting! Chinese shares fell the most in two years last Monday as the Shanghai stock exchanges property index tumbled 9.25 percent. Late on Friday, Chinas State Council had announced a new set of policies designed to cool down the housing market.
> 
> The new rules include a 20 percent tax on gains from a sale, higher down payments and mortgage rates, and requirements that cities set annual price easing targets. The real estate market in China is already quite distorted, and these repeated rounds of repressive policies may be just layering on more distortions.
> 
> However, we should perhaps give Chinas leaders some credit for acknowledging potential bubbles and taking steps to rein them in.



Would it surprise you if property prices in large Indian cities which are much poorer than their Chinese equivalents&#65292;are actually higher&#65311;

No bubble in your backyard then&#65311;

The West WANTS China to crash so that they might continue their dominance of the world&#12290;

And you actually believe whatever the West feeds you&#65311;

Listen dude&#65292;I have 11 properties&#65288;10 flats and 1 villa&#65289;in Shanghai&#65292;all bought in the last 12 years with either cash or small loans&#65288;now worth less than 1/20 of the value of the property in question&#12290;The rent income covers over 4 times monthly mortgage outlay&#65289;&#12290;

Chinese people are prudent by nature&#12290;When they buy a major item like a house&#65292;they put down a huge amount of cash and use very limited credit&#65292;if at all&#12290;

So don't worry&#12290;There won't be a credit crisis even if the housing market goes down tomorrow and the average proces halve&#12290;

Property owners will simply sit back and enjoy their rent income&#65292;while those who haven't bought will have a chance to become a proud owner on the cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

cirr said:


> Promise less&#65292;deliver more&#12290;It is educational to know and note how the Indian government does the exact opposite&#12290;Would it surprise you if property prices in large Indian cities which are much poorer than their Chinese equivalents&#65292;are actually higher&#65311;No bubble in your backyard then&#65311;


 Indian Govt. always create excuses and the policy paralysis directly affects our growth.

One minister goes bonkers, entire nation suffer.


----------



## Developereo

cirr said:


> The rent income covers over 4 times monthly mortgage outlay



That's good.

In Australia, it is the reverse. Most rental income barely makes up 1/4th of the mortgage payment. The government had to introduce a tax shelter (negative gearing) to subsidize landlords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

OrionHunter said:


> Agreed! But then you guys had better watch out as the housing bubble is on the verge of bursting! Chinese shares fell the most in two years last Monday as the Shanghai stock exchange&#8217;s property index tumbled 9.25 percent. Late on Friday, China&#8217;s State Council had announced a new set of policies designed to cool down the housing market.
> 
> The new rules include a 20 percent tax on gains from a sale, higher down payments and mortgage rates, and requirements that cities set annual price easing targets. The real estate market in China is already quite distorted, and these repeated rounds of repressive policies may be just layering on more distortions.
> 
> However, we should perhaps give China&#8217;s leaders some credit for acknowledging potential bubbles and taking steps to rein them in.



What burst? Unlike Japan or US, China economic is half industrial production, 9% agriculture. Real estate and stock are already only a small part of the pie. There are also economic policy that firmly clamp down on the bubble. Remember, in our country, corporate executives doesn't get to decide what's best for the society.
In fact, the Chinese stock was hottest in 06, but the Chinese government simply clamp it down and it has been kept low for the past few years now. This is on top of the fact that stocks for key industry and raw materials are not open to foreign capital at all. There is a reason we beat the financial attacks in 1997.
The same thing has been done to the real estate market as well. Not only was laws been issued to prevent price jacking, reserve housing are also released into the market. The real estate price has not really change in the past year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Looks good enough.



tranquilium said:


> What burst? Unlike Japan or US, China economic is half industrial production, 9% agriculture. Real estate and stock are already only a small part of the pie. There are also economic policy that firmly clamp down on the bubble. Remember, in our country, corporate executives doesn't get to decide what's best for the society.
> In fact, the Chinese stock was hottest in 06, but the Chinese government simply clamp it down and it has been kept low for the past few years now. This is on top of the fact that stocks for key industry and raw materials are not open to foreign capital at all. There is a reason we beat the financial attacks in 1997.
> The same thing has been done to the real estate market as well. Not only was laws been issued to prevent price jacking, reserve housing are also released into the market. The real estate price has not really change in the past year.


True mate. I have been hearing this BS for the past few years and nothing has happened so far.in fact it keeps on increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Developereo said:


> That's good.
> 
> In Australia, it is the reverse. Most rental income barely makes up 1/4th of the mortgage payment. The government had to introduce a tax shelter (negative gearing) to subsidize landlords.



I was refering to properties bought years ago&#12290;

Nowadays the prices are so high that even property bought with only 50% mortgage can't pay for itself with rental income&#12290;


----------



## cirr

01.03.2012 Hangzhou-Ningbo HSR starts testing run with CRH380D

Length: 149.89km, 7 stations
Design speed: 350km/h
Cost: 21.2 bln yuan
Construction: April 2009 ~ March 2013

The new HSR will open in July 2013.











The newly constructed Hangzhou-Nanjing HSR is scheduled to open around the same time&#65292;completing a triangular link of the three major cities in the Yangtze River delta&#65306;Shanghai-Nanjing-Hangzhou-Shanghai&#12290;


----------



## Skyman

Chinese housing prices have kept up with income growth. Chinese buy houses with mostly cash. First house 30% down payment and 2nd house 50% down payment. Housing crashes are less likely to occur in developing countries with fast urbanisation. Speculators bid up prices and housing sales will increase due to speculators, but when housing prices come down, the sales don't collapse because urbanisation keep the demand for houses up (although not as high sales).
In countries like Japan and US, they were both fully urbanised when their housing bubbles formed so when house prices went down, there wasn't people willing to buy (due to urbanisation being complete) them as they were only used for speculation. Also they both had low or no down payments so when the housing market collapsed, the banks were responsible for nearly all the losses.

This same 'China will collapse' nonsense the west has been spewing since 1978 has never occurred. Another big doomsay is that 'China will have a financial/banking crisis'.
Chinese Non-performing loans were 40% back in the early 1980's, but still didn't collapse. But now the NPL is below 5% as profits have surged due to the net interest margin (difference between deposit and lending rates).

Saying that, Chinese banking system is not very efficient since state owned companies get the majority of the bank loans as those companies are backed up by the government. So it's less risky to lend to them but the private businesses suffer as they don't get loans due to its high risk. As we all know private companies is where the real innovation takes place and majority of employment happens. 
What we need is to develop our capital markets to decrease our reliance on bank loans and get more direct financing such as bonds and stocks, both over-the-counter and exchanges.


----------



## cirr

A Colossus - New Beijing Airport with 7 runways&#65292;including one for military use&#65306;






Phase I
Runways&#65306;4
Land area - 29.4 square kilometres
Annual passenger througput&#65306;72 million
Annual cargoes&#65306;2 million tonnes
Investment&#65306;84 billion yuan

Phase I + II
Runways&#65306;6
Land area&#65306;65.3 square kilometres
Annual passenger througput&#65306;over 100 million
Annual cargoes&#65306;2.4 million tonnes
Investment&#65306;

Military use
Runway&#65306;1
Land area&#65306;4.6 square kilometres


----------



## cirr

Railway saw 240.47 million trips during Chinese New Year holiday period (40-day), up 12.1%, including *67.27 million from high-speed rails, up 37.5%.*






Pic of the Day: Yangjiaozhan on Qinghai-Tibet railway


----------



## cirr

*Shell Sees Major Advance in China Shale Output Within Two Years*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SINGAPORE&#8212;Royal Dutch Shell said it may be less than two years away from a major advance in shale gas production in China, bringing the country closer to being the first outside of North America to cash in on technology that has transformed the U.S. energy industry. 

Unlocking the gas trapped inside *China's shale rock reserves, the world's biggest*, would provide much needed energy supplies to the energy-hungry economy and help cut down on expensive imports of gas. It would also provide a windfall for Western energy giants that provide the complex hydraulic fracturing technology. 

*Shell is on track to have spent $2 billion by the end of this year exploring the central province of Sichuan*, and has drilled nearly 30 wells in joint-venture projects with China National Petroleum Corp. 

"Mid-decade we will be able to decide" on the so-called final investment decision that will determine whether to *go into full commercial production*, said Maarten Wetselaar, head of Shell's integrated gas operations world-wide, excluding North America. 

The multinational energy company is already producing tiny amounts of shale gas as part of its exploration work, and it pumps this into Sichuan's natural-gas network. How quickly output can be ramped up after further investment is unclear. 

Beijing has set an ambitious target of *producing 6.5 billion cubic meters of shale gas annually by 2015*, and *as much as 100 billion cubic meters by 2020*, from nearly zero now. Getting the Shell project into operation will be critical in meeting those goals. 

In the U.S., which pioneered the technology to extract gas and oil trapped in shale rock formations, gas production has soared, bringing down prices of fuel for manufacturing and chemical production. It has also raised the prospect of liquefied natural gas exports from North America of as much as 70 million tons a year within a decade, equivalent to deliveries from current world leader Qatar, Mr. Wetselaar said in an interview 

The U.S. Energy Information Administration has a preliminary estimate of some 36 trillion cubic meters of recoverable shale-gas resources in China, more than the U.S. and Canada combined, which, if extracted, could transform China's energy profile. 

Those estimates have also *sent rival Chevron Corp. into China searching for shale, while ConocoPhillips and Total SA are also planning exploration projects*. Foreign companies are obliged to have local partners when exploring for shale in China. 

China's government hasn't yet given a formal go-ahead to Shell's draft production-sharing pact with partner CNPC, but Mr. Wetselaar said he isn't worried. 

"We will get the correct regime in place," he said. "I don't think it is lack of intent." 

Other obstacles in China to successful exploitation include scarce supplies of water required to get the gas out of shale rock, and more complicated geology than in Canada and the U.S. 

Still, "outside of North America, China is the most mature in terms of wells, in terms of activity on the ground," Mr. Wetselaar said. 

But after China, the next country ready to produce commercial quantities for shale gas is likely to be Ukraine, where Shell is in the early stages of a drilling program, he said. 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...532346990.html


----------



## cirr

*China Wants Nuclear Reactors, and Lots of Them* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By Christina Larson 
February 21, 2013
businessweek.com

Soon after the Fukushima Dai-Ichi nuclear meltdown in March 2011, Germany announced it would decommission all its nuclear plants. Switzerland and Italy rejected proposals to build more reactors. Japan shut down its reactors and has yet to restart them. China, on the other hand, plowed ahead with existing projects, even though it suspended new approvals so it could perform more safety checks. Last November, the government lifted the moratorium and approved four projects. The number of reactors being built is now 29&#8212;the most of any country, and 40 percent of the world&#8217;s total. &#8220;China is now one of the most important countries, if not the most important country, in the global nuclear industry,&#8221; says Antony Froggatt, a senior research fellow at Chatham House, a British think tank.





_Photograph by ChinaFotoPress via Getty Images - Construction site of the No. 2 reactor at the 
Changjiang Nuclear Power Plant in September 2012 on Hainan Island, China_

*China is likely to become the first country in which new reactor designs are built and tested at full size. Chief among them is the AP1000*&#8212;AP stands for &#8220;advanced passive&#8221;&#8212;designed by Westinghouse Electric, the U.S. company now majority-owned by Japan&#8217;s Toshiba. The AP1000 is, in theory, safer than previous models because it has an 8 million-pound water tank perched on its roof; in the event of a power outage or generator failure, it provides an emergency cooling system powered by gravity for up to three days&#8212;a window of time estimated to be long enough to avert a meltdown. &#8220;The operator doesn&#8217;t have to do anything,&#8221; says Sandy Rupprecht, who runs business and project development for Westinghouse. Froggatt notes that with no orders in Europe and construction plans behind schedule in the U.S., Westinghouse needs a working reactor in China to show possible customers that its model is viable and safe.

*China is also building a pebble-bed reactor*, a dream of nuclear scientists since German engineers tried to build one in the 1960s. This kind of reactor should run at extremely high temperatures&#8212;900C (1,650F) or more; other reactors operate at around 400C&#8212;and use helium as a coolant and graphite instead of water as a moderator, which slows down neutrons in a reactor&#8217;s core to increase the chances of inducing nuclear fission. In theory, a pebble-bed model operates much more efficiently than other designs. &#8220;The problem has been that although graphite is slippery when it&#8217;s cool, at high temperatures and when it&#8217;s heavily radiated it gets more sticky,&#8221; causing the graphite pebbles to get lodged in one place, explains Steve Thomas, professor of energy studies at London&#8217;s University of Greenwich. &#8220;When the pebbles stick, they overheat and start to disintegrate, leaving a dust of fuel products and radioactive graphite.&#8221; Construction on the reactor began in December. The design came from Beijing&#8217;s Tsinghua University. If successful, it would be the first full-size prototype of this technology. If unsuccessful, it would be a costly, dangerous mess to clean up. Germany&#8217;s pebble-bed prototype, which was never operational, cost &#8364;5.5 billion ($7.3 billion) to decontaminate.

*The Chinese are also testing the radioactive chemical thorium*, said to be safer than uranium, as a nuclear fuel. That program was launched in 2011 in Shanghai by former President Jiang Zemin&#8217;s son, Jiang Mianheng.

*China&#8217;s engineers have already adapted the Westinghouse technology into a larger design, called the CAP1400*, which increases the power the reactor can produce from 1,000 megawatts to 1,400 megawatts. &#8220;They took the American design and basically stretched it,&#8221; says Arnie Gundersen, chief engineer for consultant Fairewinds Energy Education. Construction on China&#8217;s first CAP1400 is expected to begin this year. At a Feb. 1 press conference in Beijing, Gu Jun, president of State Nuclear Power, said, &#8220;*Exploration of the global market for the CAP1400 will start in 2013*.&#8221;

One hurdle for China&#8217;s export drive: New technology needs the blessing of the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission, which is &#8220;still regarded as the global accrediting body,&#8221; says Bo Kong, assistant research professor at Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies. &#8220;China has to convince the rest of the world it has the ability to build safely and securely.&#8221;

The bottom line: With 29 reactors under construction, China has become the most important factor in the global nuclear industry.


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> A Colossus - New Beijing Airport with 7 runways&#65292;including one for military use&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase I
> Runways&#65306;4
> Land area - 29.4 square kilometres
> Annual passenger througput&#65306;72 million
> Annual cargoes&#65306;2 million tonnes
> Investment&#65306;84 billion yuan
> 
> Phase I + II
> Runways&#65306;6
> Land area&#65306;65.3 square kilometres
> Annual passenger througput&#65306;over 100 million
> Annual cargoes&#65306;2.4 million tonnes
> Investment&#65306;
> 
> Military use
> Runway&#65306;1
> Land area&#65306;4.6 square kilometres



Isn't it called Beijing Daxing?


----------



## shuttler

If you are a pilot landing at Beijing's Capital International Airport at night, will you be in awe looking at the beauty of this sprawling dragon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> Isn't it called Beijing Daxing?



The location of the new airport is in Daxing area, in the southern part of Beijing, 
I am not sure if it is called Beijing Daxing Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Nanjing-Hangzhou-Ningbo HSR began trial runs on 11.03.2013:*

Video: http://union.bokecc.com/flash/playe...iteid=75AD513076BBC8D4&playerid=&playertype=0


----------



## cirr

*FAW to invest 7.2b yuan in R&D*

Updated: 2013-03-14 15:57 

China FAW Group Corp has said it will invest 7.2 billion yuan ($1.15 billion) in product research and development in 2013, Beijing Times reported Thursday, citing the company's chairman Xu Jianyi.

FAW's investment in research and development will *total 35.5 billion yuan from 2011 to 2015*, China's 12th Five-Year Plan period. Out of the total, 10.5 billion yuan will be spent on research in the *Red Flag* car series, 3 billion on electric cars, and 5.5 billion on building passenger car research labs.

FAW's total investment in the luxury Red Flag sedan will amount to 15.7 billion yuan. Nine Red Flag models are expected to be released in the upcoming five years.

FAW plans to focus on improving its engines, transmissions, axles, car bodies, and automotive electronics.

FAW to invest 7.2b yuan in R&#38;D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*&#1057;hina considers investing $40 billion in US shale oil*

March 07, 2013 13:18 

China National Petroleum Corporation, the country&#8217;s state-run oil major, is looking for its first stake in the US, as the three largest Chinese oil companies together plan to spend $40 billion to access US crude riches.

The announcement came on Wednesday from Jiang Jiemin, the chairman of china's biggest oil company during the National People&#8217;s Congress in Beijing, Bloomberg reports. &#8220;_We are currently studying [investing in US oil], _&#8221; Jiang Jiemin said.

Last month CNPC's domestic competitor China Petrochemical Corporation agreed to buy a stake in an Oklahoma oil field from Chesapeake Energy for $1.02 billion.

A trend is unfolding for Chinese oil companies to use government loans to buy stakes in the US energy fields.

&#8220;_Stake participation by Chinese companies in US oil fields would be welcomed,_&#8221; a London-based analyst for Global Energy & Natural Resources at Eurasia Group, Will Pearson told Bloomberg. &#8220;_Full buyouts will continue to be scrutinized and opposed._&#8221;

China already owns many entire oil and gas fields across Canada and Latin America, Africa and Australia. However the US is not rushing to sell off their fields, especially in the regions where military or other technology can be accessed for fear of intellectual property theft, Pearson said. In September 2012 President Obama barred a Chinese-owned company from building wind farms near a US Navy base in Oregon as a national security risk.

&#8220;_The Chinese want to gain experience in shale gas, oil sands and deep water so they can redeploy the best US practices and technologies_&#8221; back in China says Mirae Asset Securities Ltd. analyst Gordon Kwan.

China has already invested a record $1.52 billion purchasing stakes in oil and natural gas fields in the US this year, Bloomberg reports. China National Petroleum alone plans to double overseas production to 200 million tonnes a year by 2015.

?hina considers investing $40 billion in US shale oil ? RT Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

February 24, 2013

*China Quietly Invests Reserves in U.K. Properties*

By DINNY MCMAHON And LINGLING WEI 

BEIJINGChina's foreign-exchange regulator has been actively but discreetly investing in U.K. property and infrastructure, marking a significant shift in how the secretive manager of the world's largest foreign-currency reserves uses its funds.

Since May, U.K.-registered Gingko Tree Investment Ltd., a wholly owned unit of China's State Administration of Foreign Exchange, has invested more than $1.6 billion in at least four deals, including a water utility, student housing, and office buildings in London and Manchester, according to data providers that track property deals and disclosures by the companies that received the investments. People familiar with Gingko Tree say there have been other deals, but the details haven't been disclosed publicly.





_China's foreign-exchange regulator bought a 49% stake in Manchester office building One Angel Square._

In recent years SAFE, which is responsible for investing most of China's $3.31 trillion worth of foreign-exchange reserves, has branched out beyond its traditional role of simply parking that wealth in low-risk government bonds, and has allocated a small portion to listed stocks and even private equity. It has mainly kept a low profile, taking very small positions in blue-chip stocks or allocating funds to third-party asset managers to invest on its behalf.

But SAFE's recent U.K. investments signal a new willingness to take significant direct ownership stakes, following in the footsteps of China Investment Corp., the better-known investor of Beijing's sovereign wealth.

SAFE didn't immediately respond to a request to comment.

In the biggest of the four deals, U.K.-based Gingko Tree last month bought a 40% stake in UPP Group Holdings Ltd., a major provider of university accommodation in Britain, from Barclays Capital Inc. Gingko Tree paid £550 million ($834 million at today's exchange rate) for the stake, according to Dealogic, a data provider. The Chinese investor has appointed two non-executive directors to UPP's board, according to one of the people familiar with Gingko Tree.

Gingko Tree also holds a 10% stake in the consortium that paid £1.236 billion to take over Veolia Water Central Ltd. in July, according to the water utility. Veolia Water Central has since changed its name to Affinity Water Ltd.






The Chinese investor has also been buying property. It took a 49% stake in Manchester office building One Angel Square for about $110 million in December, and in May it paid $438.2 million for Drapers Gardens, a 16-story office building in London, according to Real Capital Analytics, a New York-based property research firm.

"This type of investment is very much 'en vogue' with a range of sovereign investors, including pension funds," said Victoria Barbary, director of Sovereign Wealth Center at Institutional Investor, a publisher. "In fact, it's difficult to walk through the City of London without passing a building at least part-owned by a foreign government pension or sovereign fund."

Sovereign-wealth funds from Norway to Malaysia to Qatar have invested in office and commercial real estate in central London in recent years, seeing it as an attractive alternative to volatile stock markets and low-yielding bonds. That in turn has helped support London's property market, even in the aftermath of the financial crisis.

In December, Azerbaijan's State Oil Fund made its first property investment when it paid £177.4 million for an office complex in London's upscale Mayfair district. In November, China Investment Corp., one of the world's largest sovereign-wealth funds with about $410 billion under management, bought Winchester House, which is leased by Deutsche Bank AG DBK.XE +1.67%for its London headquarters, for about $400.6 million, according to Real Capital Analytics.

CIC has also invested in U.K. infrastructure, including small stakes in Heathrow Airport Holdings and water utility Thames Water.

Gingko Tree is wholly owned by a Singapore-registered company called the Investment Company of the People's Republic of China (Singapore), which in turn is wholly owned by SAFE. SAFE's role in the U.K. deals has been further obscured because Gingko Tree had a third party invest on its behalf in one case, and because Gingko Tree made a purchase using a strangely named investment vehicle in another.

One of the people familiar with Gingko Tree said that while the Chinese company has thus far invested only in the U.K., its investment scope isn't limited by geography and it has been looking at real-estate and infrastructure opportunities in other countries in Europe as well.

The person said that Gingko Tree hasn't been allocated a fixed amount of money to invest, but gets funds from SAFE on a deal-by-deal basis.

SAFE accelerated the diversification of its mammoth foreign-exchange holdings into higher-yielding assets last year, when it committed $500 million to a real-estate private-equity fund managed by Blackstone Group BX +0.93%LP.

SAFE is increasingly looking for investments in so-called alternative asset classes such as private equity and real estate as a way to enhance returns on the reserves, much of which have been parked in ultralow-yielding assets such as U.S. government bonds. SAFE's plan is to allocate about 5% of the reserves for alternative asset classes, a person with knowledge of the agency said. Government bonds, cash and other liquid assets still make up the bulk of the reserves.

SAFE's initial foray into private equity turned out to be an embarrassing failure for China. That involved SAFE's $2.5 billion investment in 2008 in a fund run by U.S. private-equity firm TPG. SAFE suffered losses when the fund's subsequent investment in Washington Mutual, WMIH +4.14%the largest U.S. savings-and-loan firm at the time, was wiped out after the lender's closure by the U.S. government.

It is unclear how large SAFE's loss was. But that black eye caused the reserve manager, whose duty is to preserve and increase the value of the reserves, to move "ultra cautiously" in its future endeavors, the person said.

Gingko Tree was first registered in the U.K. in late 2009 under the name Crius Investment Ltd., but it wasn't until 2012 that it started making investments. 

One of the company's directors is Yin Yong, the director general of SAFE's department of reserve management.

Cassell Bryan-Low in London contributed to this article.

China Quietly Invests Reserves in U.K. Properties - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Firm Puts Millions into U.S. Natural Gas Stations*

Posted date: March 14, 2013 In: Headlines 

From Reuters

*ENN Group Co Ltd, one of Chinas largest private companies, is quietly rolling out plans to establish a network of natural gas fueling stations for trucks along U.S. highways.*

With plans to build 50 stations this year alone, ENN joins a small but formidable group of players  including Clean Energy Fuels Corp and Royal Dutch Shell Plc  in an aggressive push to develop an infrastructure for heavy-duty trucks fueled by cheap and abundant natural gas. Clean Energy is backed by T. Boone Pickens and Chesapeake Energy Corp.

*The move is yet another example of Chinas ambition to grab a piece of the U.S. shale gas boom. Just last month, Sinopec Group said it would pay $1 billion for some of Chesapeakes oil and gas properties in the Mississippi Lime shale.*

The natural gas bounty is also expected to help wean the U.S. transport industry off its dependence on diesel fuel made from imported crude oil, and the trucking industry is in a big push to use more of the domestically produced fuel.

The potential savings are huge: shippers can save around $2 a gallon by switching to natural gas from diesel.

Nearly half of the garbage trucks sold in the United States last year run on natural gas. They are able to refuel at dedicated stations at their home bases. To convince the far larger market for long-haul trucking to run on natural gas, truckers need to know they can refuel along their highway routes.

Enter ENN, led by billionaire energy tycoon Wang Yusuo. The company has already built natural gas stations in China, which is farther along in its adoption of natural gas trucks.

A TINY COMPANY IN UTAH

The average liquefied natural gas station costs around $1 million to build, according to industry experts, putting ENNs investment this year at about $50 million. The companys U.S. joint venture would not say how much it plans to spend.

Two years ago ENN began looking to put its expertise in natural gas equipment to work in the United States and first approached the top player in U.S. natural gas fueling, Clean Energy, about forming a partnership, according to people familiar with the matter. Clean Energy would not comment.

But when they rebuffed ENN, the Chinese firm reached out to a small Utah company, CH4 Energy Corp, which had opened a single LNG and CNG fueling station in Salt Lake City with the help of federal stimulus funds.

The deal created Transfuels LLC, which operates as Blu LNG. ENN has a majority stake in the joint venture and controls its board of directors, according to sources familiar with the deal.

Merritt Norton, who founded CH4, is Blus chief executive, while Jun Yang is chairman and also the vice president of ENN Group.

Blu LNGs plans are bold and moving quickly.

We have five stations in operation right now, and within I would say two weeks we will have another three stations, Norton said in an interview last week.

Eventually, ENN has said it also plans to build LNG plants.

A source close to the situation said the company is just testing the market. You can call it an experiment.

As for the secrecy around its plans, the source said, ENN Group is mindful of potential U.S. reaction to its expansion there because it would bring in more competition.

Blu had no comment on its ownership structure or the makeup of its board of directors. The company said it was not able to comment on behalf of ENN Group. Efforts to reach ENN Group in China were unsuccessful.

Chinese Firm Puts Millions into U.S. Natural Gas Stations - Energy TribuneEnergy Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*New lithium battery developed *
it is reported that the new lithium battery can be charged encough power in 10 seconds for 400 KM distance, and it is safer and more reilable, sound good!

*An Aqueous Rechargeable Lithium Battery Using Coated Li Metal as Anode*

New energy industry including electric vehicles and large-scale energy storage in smart grids requires energy storage systems of good safety, high reliability, high energy density and low cost. Here a coated Li metal is used as anode for an aqueous rechargeable lithium battery (ARLB) combining LiMn2O4 as cathode and 0.5 mol l&#8722;1 Li2SO4 aqueous solution as electrolyte. Due to the &#8220;cross-over&#8221; effect of Li+ ions in the coating, this ARLB delivers an output voltage of about 4.0 V, a big breakthrough of the theoretic stable window of water, 1.229 V. Its cycling is very excellent with Coulomb efficiency of 100% except in the first cycle. Its energy density can be 446 Wh kg&#8722;1, about 80% higher than that for traditional lithium ion battery. Its power efficiency can be above 95%. Furthermore, its cost is low and safety is much reliable. It provides another chemistry for post lithium ion batteries.

More detail check below site, but I think no too many have patience to read it, hehe!
An Aqueous Rechargeable Lithium Battery Using Coated Li Metal as Anode : Scientific Reports : Nature Publishing Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to invest $2 billion in IADB Latin America investment fund*

PANAMA CITY | Sat Mar 16, 2013 1:51pm EDT 

PANAMA CITY (Reuters) - China will invest $2 billion to back Interamerican Development Bank (IADB) public and private sector projects in Latin America and the Caribbean, the development bank said on Saturday.

The contribution by the *People's Bank of China* will be used to co-finance up to $500 million in IADB public sector loans and up to $1.5 billion in private sector credit, available over the next three to six years, the IADB said in a news release.

The goal of the fund was to alleviate poverty and boost competitiveness.

China has invested tens of billions of dollars in the region, from Mexico to Argentina, over the last decade to acquire strategic assets or companies in sectors such as oil, minerals and food products.

Last March, *China's Export-Import Bank* and the IADB announced a joint $1 billion dollar fund for private and public sector investment in the region, reflecting the country's eagerness to link up with prominent institutions in the region.

China to invest $2 billion in IADB Latin America investment fund | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Everbright set to invest in Israeli tech companies*

*The investment arm of the Chinese state-owned China Everbright Group says it's close to signing deals with local firms and will put at least $100 million into the tech sector.*

By Orr Hirschauge | Mar.18, 2013 | 6:50 PM 

China Everbright Ltd., the investment arm of state-owned China Everbright Group, plans to initiate $100 million to $200 million of investment activity in Israel's technology sector. 

China Everbright Ltd. CEO Shuang Chen visited Israel last week and met with the head of the National Economic Council, Prof. Eugene Kandel, and the Director General of the Industry, Trade and Labor Ministry, Sharon Kedmi. Chen also met with representatives from 25 Israeli technology companies. 

Chen told TheMarker that his company is close to signing its initial investment deals with Israeli companies and also seeks to encourage joint ventures between both countries' tech sectors. 

He added that while China Everbright will likely invest directly in Israeli firms it will also explore opportunities for brokering deals on behalf of outside investors. 

"Most of the Chinese investments not in government bonds are in financial institutions in Hong Kong or in natural resources," said Chen. 

"We need to broaden our active collaborations with Israeli companies. We want to ease the way for companies and investors in China to look abroad and not fear investing. Chinese industry needs to adapt to today's conditions and incorporate more technology. On the other hand Israeli companies can benefit from the distribution channels of Chinese companies to reach immense markets. This requires cooperation as early as the development stage: Complete buyouts aren't enough," Chen said. 

China Everbright will pursue investing in two or three of the Israeli companies he saw last week, Chen said. "We are looking to invest in companies in the fields of *medicine, agriculture, and clean tech* that have reached an advanced stage, companies with a product and sales but still looking for rapid growth," he said. 

"It is important to us to implement the initial investments in Israeli companies as fast as possible to gain experience. We aren't afraid of failure," Chen said. 

Listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange, China Everbright Ltd. has $10 billion under its management. It focuses on investments in finance, real estate and natural resources. 

Amir Yaar, founder and CEO of the China Israel Synergy investment and consulting firm, helped pave the way for the company's interest in investing in Israel. 

Although around 80 Chinese economic delegations visit Israel each year, there has been little substantial investment activity between the two countries in the technology sector. 

One of the few exceptions is Clal Industries' Infinity Group, which is responsible for about $250 million in investment by Chinese firms in Israeli industry. 

China Everbright set to invest in Israeli tech companies - Economy & Finance - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## sweetgrape

*The world's lightest solid material was born in Zhejiang University*


The world's lightest solid material was born in Zhejiang University - Education News










A 'big man', so light, magic standing at the foot of it is thin dog's tail grass awn tip! Yesterday saw the picture, reporters immediately petrified.

Hurriedly ran to Zhejiang University [microblogging] Department of Polymer Laboratory, the reporter saw its true capacity.

A few black lumps in a bottle, volume, shape, look very close to talk to a hot water bottle caps.

Stretched index finger to poke in the bottle, the 'Xiao Heitan Q (describe flexible) to burst! This feel touched the feel of cotton candy, but the stretch is much better - effortlessly, you will be able to weight chest paste back, if to put it in your hand, close your eyes, you might do not know of this matter in the palm of the hand.

This is an ultra-light materials, the latest manufacturing it, superb Zhejiang University Department of Polymer professor and his research group.

This new material on the professional called ultralight airgel combination of graphene and carbon nanotubes, the laboratory for its nickname 'carbon sponge. Detection results can achieve a minimum density of 0.16 mg / cc, is 1/6 of the air density than the smoke ethereal!

'Carbon sponge' stretch reporters have experience Hud stretch of a fearless temperature change, the team tried carbon sponge on the liquid nitrogen temperature of -196 &#8451; still elasticity vitality.

The birth of the 'carbon sponge, setting a record for the world's lightest solid material.

This invention published in Germany << >> magazine on advanced materials, the latest one << natural >> Magazine Research Highlights 'focus with Figure comment.

Superb, said, the ultra superior performance of the 'carbon sponge' in several directions, decide it will probably change human life in many dimensions.

It instance, the organic solvent has a ultra-fast, ultra-high adsorption force is Suction force highest materials have been reported.

Existing suction products generally only suck about 10 times its own mass of the liquid, and the absorption amount of the carbon sponge 'is about 250 times this amount, up to 900 times, but only oil absorbent.

Maybe someday offshore oil spill, they can scatter them in the sea, will be able to spill quickly absorbed in, flexible suction oil can be pressed out of the recycling, carbon sponge 'can also be re-used.

Perhaps one day, the spacesuit not only withstood the moon at night the low temperature of minus 140 degrees, the astronauts who very easily.

Carbon sponge 'super storage capacity, and perhaps one day, the phone battery life is no longer a problem!

'Carbon sponge the body cavity, creating a' profound 'mind its empty fill material, such as fill insulation materials. Absorbed solar radiation heat to a low-temperature environment, can release heat. Zhou Wei, newspaper correspondent reporter Zhang Mi good

Aerogel

The lightest substances selected for the Guinness Book of World Records. Its internal 'riddled with', filled with air, hence the name.

In 1931, U.S. scientists Kistler silicon dioxide had the earliest Aerogel, nicknamed 'frozen smoke'.

In 2011, American HRL Laboratories, University of California, Irvine, and the California Institute of Technology in cooperation prepared a nickel airgel density of 0.9 mg / cubic centimeter, to record the lightest material record at that time. This material dandelion flowers, soft fluff almost no deformation - this photo was named 2011 << natural >> magazine's annual Ten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Magnificent China!


----------



## cirr

*Economy of Germany, China increasingly interdependent: study* 

English.news.cn 2013-03-20 02:17:50 

BERLIN, March 19 (Xinhua) -- The rapid growth of bilateral trade and the increasingly closer economic ties between Germany and China during the past 20 years has led the two countries'economic interdependence to an unprecedented level, a study showed on Tuesday.

The study, conducted by the research institute Prognos with the entrustment by the Bertelsmann Foundation, centered on a comprehensive analysis of German-Chinese trade relations.

"The Germany-made machinery products play a key role for China's industry, while China is the most important supplier of consumer goods to Germany," said Helmut Hauschild, director of the Germany and Asia Program under the Bertelsmann Foundation.

"This high level of interdependence gives a strong impetus to the governments of both countries to make even greater efforts to forge closer cooperation to create the market's openness and equal condition of competition for both German and Chinese firms," said Hauschild.

According to the study, the Chinese industry has relied heavily on the import of German machinery.

The study noted that the Germany-China interdependence has reached such a high degree that the Chinese economy would face difficulties if some of its strategically-needed machinery products from Germany fall in short supply, since many of the German machines are used in industries which account for a large proportion of China's production of exports.

In the meanwhile, Germany counts more and more on the import of China-made textiles and clothing, as the market share of China's textile has climbed to over 31 percent by now, in comparison to mere 7 percent in 1992.

Germany's dependence on China-made computers, laptops and other business items has also kept increasing drastically, with its share in Germany's market rocketing to current 44 percent, from less than 1 percent in 1992.

Looking ahead into the future, the study anticipated some changes to Germany-China trade relations and patterns, as Chinese firms continue with their drive to reach the world's top level in high-tech sectors. The intra-industry trade will play an important role in German-Chinese trade, according to the study.

The trend means that more and more German firms will directly face competition from their Chinese counterparts. To maintain their success in the Chinese market, German companies should keep their technological advantage and diversify their business sphere, said Hauschild.

"The study shows that the German economy needs to invest more in research and development so as to survive in the long run in the face of the competition from China," said Hauschild. 

Economy of Germany, China increasingly interdependent: study - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

cirr said:


> *Economy of Germany, China increasingly interdependent: study*
> 
> English.news.cn 2013-03-20 02:17:50
> 
> BERLIN, March 19 (Xinhua) -- The rapid growth of bilateral trade and the increasingly closer economic ties between Germany and China during the past 20 years has led the two countries'economic interdependence to an unprecedented level, a study showed on Tuesday.
> 
> The study, conducted by the research institute Prognos with the entrustment by the Bertelsmann Foundation, centered on a comprehensive analysis of German-Chinese trade relations.
> 
> "The Germany-made machinery products play a key role for China's industry, while China is the most important supplier of consumer goods to Germany," said Helmut Hauschild, director of the Germany and Asia Program under the Bertelsmann Foundation.
> 
> "This high level of interdependence gives a strong impetus to the governments of both countries to make even greater efforts to forge closer cooperation to create the market's openness and equal condition of competition for both German and Chinese firms," said Hauschild.
> 
> *According to the study, the Chinese industry has relied heavily on the import of German machinery.*
> 
> The study noted that the Germany-China interdependence has reached such a high degree that the Chinese economy would face difficulties if some of its strategically-needed machinery products from Germany fall in short supply, since many of the German machines are used in industries which account for a large proportion of China's production of exports.
> 
> In the meanwhile, Germany counts more and more on the import of China-made textiles and clothing, as the market share of China's textile has climbed to over 31 percent by now, in comparison to mere 7 percent in 1992.
> 
> Germany's dependence on China-made computers, laptops and other business items has also kept increasing drastically, with its share in Germany's market rocketing to current 44 percent, from less than 1 percent in 1992.
> 
> Looking ahead into the future, the study anticipated some changes to Germany-China trade relations and patterns, as Chinese firms continue with their drive to reach the world's top level in high-tech sectors. The intra-industry trade will play an important role in German-Chinese trade, according to the study.
> 
> The trend means that more and more German firms will directly face competition from their Chinese counterparts. To maintain their success in the Chinese market, German companies should keep their technological advantage and diversify their business sphere, said Hauschild.
> 
> "The study shows that the German economy needs to invest more in research and development so as to survive in the long run in the face of the competition from China," said Hauschild.
> 
> Economy of Germany, China increasingly interdependent: study - Xinhua | English.news.cn



it's rather a shame to the grand Chinese manufacture. 

machinary and tools are the essence of manufacture, not textile and consumer and electronic goods.


----------



## Anees

*Canada cuts foreign aid to China as part of bid to slash $377-million in international assistance spending*







anada has cut direct foreign aid to China as part of an overhaul of international assistance spending.

Its one of 14 countries that will see their aid either reduced or eliminated by the end of next year as the Canadian International Development Agency slashes $377 million in aid spending by 2014-2015.

The cuts are part of an overhaul of bilateral aid programming, with CIDA aiming to target funds more precisely and work more with the private sector.

Many have persistently questioned why China received bilateral aid from Canada, given its economic superpower status, military muscle and increasing influence on world affairs, including a growing development budget of its own.

When you go to the eastern part of China, which is where probably where 99 per cent of Canadians, if they go to China, do go, places like Beijing or Shanghai, they would put to shame almost any Canadian city, said Bruce Muirhead, associate vice-president of external research at the University of Waterloo, who has studied the issue of Canadian aid to China.

Its not the urban areas where CIDA puts its money, its in the rural areas
But if you go a little bit into the interior, its a completely different situation.  Its not the urban areas where CIDA puts its money, its in the rural areas. Those people really need help.

In 2010-2011, Canadian taxpayers contributed close to $30 million to China, via both bilateral and multilateral channels.

Most was funnelled to capacity-building programs that worked on helping the Chinese reform their legal and environmental policy.

Aid will continue through international groups and humanitarian channels, if required, but CIDA Minister Julian Fantino says the end of the China program is recognition of the countrys emergence as the worlds second-largest economy.

Related
Chris Selley: Tom Mulcairs foreign aid hypocrisy
We fund results-based projects, not organizations: Fantino defends Tory funding for anti-gay religious group
Jonathan Kay: A Canadian foreign-aid insider explains our $1.5-billion Afghan sinkhole
Joseph K. Ingram: Why foreign aid still matters for developing countries
CIDA has and will continue to evaluate and adjust international development investments so that they can deliver tangible results for those most in need around the world and contribute to Canadas values and interests, Fantino said in an email.

We look forward to continuing to build a partnership with China that advances our common interests, Canadian values and the friendship between the peoples of our two countries.

Other countries seeing bilateral aid budgets eliminated are Cambodia, Malawi, Nepal, Niger, Rwanda, Zambia and Zimbabwe, for a total of $39 million in savings.

Budgets for aid to Bolivia, Pakistan, Mozambique, Ethiopia, Tanzania and South Africa are being reduced to save $76 million.

Of the six countries seeing their budgets pared back, five belonged to the so-called countries of focus, a select group of 20 nations who together received 80 per cent of Canadas international aid.

The program was started in 2009 by the Conservatives after criticisms aid was too scattershot and not reaping enough rewards either for taxpayers or for the countries in need.

But now the concept of focus countries seems to be falling out of favour.

Security problems and accountability issues have made many countries less attractive for direct support than they were in the past.

Meanwhile, the idea of the program is seen by the Conservatives as potentially restricting their desire to align aid spending with their declared policy priorities.

That includes focusing on helping specific industries grow in the developing world.

We will continue to seek out innovative ways to partner with the private sector, such as the agriculture industry, so that we can achieve greater development results which are more sustainable over the long-term, Fantino said.

The New Democrat critic for international development said her concern is that aid budgets seem to shift on a whim.

CIDA is not the ministers pet toy to do with what he wants to do with it, said Helene Laverdiere.

The non-governmental organization sector says while it would obviously like to see more international assistance spending, the real issue now is a lack of clarity on where  and how  the government wants to spend what scarce dollars remain.

Its been two years since CIDA actively solicited program ideas from the not-for-profit sector.

All eyes are on Thursdays budget to see whether aid funding is further reduced or whether a new program direction is clearly laid out.

Suddenly, there are no more funds available and no direction whatsoever on what to expect, and how and why, said Chantal Havard, a spokeswoman for the Canadian Council for International Co-operation.

She said some hints can be gleaned for which countries remain on the focus list  Columbia, Peru, Indonesia, Vietnam and Bangladesh, all trading partners for Canada.

The trend that we see is that there is more and more an alignment of Canadas commercial interests, foreign policy and the international development agenda, Havard said.

Canada cuts foreign aid to China | World | News | National Post


----------



## Anees

*Can China End Corruption?*

The country's new leaders say they will. But how much power do they have? Part of an ongoing series of discussions with ChinaFile.






In his first press conference after taking office as China's new premier, Li Keqiang declared that one of his top priorities would be to fight corruption, because "corruption and the reputation of our government are as incompatible as fire and water." This put Li on message with his boss, Xi Jinping, who said approximately the same thing a few months ago upon taking office as General Secretary of the Party.

Sure, tell me about it. Hu Jintao and Wen Jiabao also said it when they took office ten years ago. In the decade before that, Jiang Zemin and Zhu Rongji declared that corruption was the most serious threat to the regime. Before them, Deng Xiaoping had said it -- and in his reign it actually almost happened, with the Tiananmen pro-democracy demonstrations which were partly triggered by resentment of corruption. And before Deng, Mao had said the same thing.

Why can't the Party really root out corruption? Excuse me for being simple-minded, but doesn't an effective attack on corruption require independent prosecutors and courts, and a free press? An authoritarian regime generates temptations for its all-powerful officials at every level to abuse power faster than its internal supervision mechanisms can catch the abusers. And a secret, internal self-policing process is irremediably infected with political and personal favoritism. The opportunity to exercise uninhibited power, or to get in bed with those who do, is one of the chief attractions of the system for its members and supporters -- not a threat to its power but actually one of the mechanisms it uses to stay in power.

If the leaders keep saying one thing and doing another, that's PR, not policy. Some people continue to buy it. 

Ouyang Bin:

Professor Nathan, I think it is a super important PR campaign (thanks for coming up with such a pungent word) for the Party today.

The paradox of anti-corruption by the Party is that true, corruption jeopardizes the Party's rule, but so does any serious and effective anti-corruption measure, independent prosecutors and courts, a free press, and not to mention an opposition party. I really doubt to what degree and from what angle the Party is evaluating the threat of corruption. Nearly all the books and articles reflecting on the collapse of the Soviet Union by the Party think tanks have chapters on corruption. But most of them talk about how corruption undermined the Soviet Party's ability to control its members and let the people down. So, as long as somebody is still buying it, and as long as the Party can still use it to punish an unlucky few like Chen Xitong, Chen Liangyu and Bo Xilai, why bother ending the show?



Can China End Corruption? - ChinaFile - The Atlantic


----------



## Anees

*Chinas Hidden Debt Risk*

BEIJING  In the last 200 years, there have been more than 250 cases of sovereign-debt default, and 68 cases of domestic-debt default. None of these was an isolated incident. Indeed, such defaults  combined with factors like large current-account or fiscal deficits, overvalued currencies, high public-sector debt, and insufficient foreign-exchange reserves  have always triggered financial crises, from the Mexican peso crisis in 1994 to the Russian ruble crisis in 1998 to the American subprime mortgage crisis in 2008.





Since Chinas era of reform and opening up began, the country has experienced three instances of large-scale public-finance problems. In the late 1970s, the country faced a debilitating fiscal deficit. In the 1990s, its corporate sector was plagued by triangular debts (when a manufacturer that has not been paid for its product is unable to pay its suppliers, which in turn struggle to pay their suppliers). Later that decade, financial institutions were burdened by bad debts generated by state-owned enterprises.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphNow China is experiencing a fourth instance of elevated debt risk, this time characterized by high levels of accumulated local-government and corporate debt. To be sure, Chinas national balance sheet, which boasts positive net assets, has garnered significant attention in recent years. But, in order to assess Chinas financial risk accurately, policymakers and economists must consider the risks that lie in the countrys asset structure  and the liabilities that are not included on its balance sheet.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphThe current problems are rooted in the governments response to the 2008 global financial crisis. The first round of fiscal stimulus, supported by credit easing, led local governments and the financial sector to increase their leverage ratios. As a result, by 2010, Chinas overall leverage ratio had risen by 30%.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn 2011, local-government debt totaled ¥10.7 trillion ($1.7 trillion), with only 54 of more than 2,500 county governments debt-free. Debts incurred by local government investment vehicles (LGIVs) totaled almost ¥5 trillion  46.4% of overall debt.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphAt the end of 2011, Chinas Treasury-bond debt stood at ¥7.2 trillion, and its ratio of foreign debt to foreign-exchange reserves reached 21.8%, having grown by 27% since 2010. But, while this represents an increase for China, it remains well below the widely recognized danger threshold of 100%.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphLikewise, Chinas debt/GDP ratio is rising, though it remains within the safe boundary of 60%  and is considerably lower than the ratio in most developed economies. At the end of 2011, Chinas central-government debt amounted to 16.5% of GDP, and overall government debt totaled ¥18 trillion, or 38% of GDP.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphJudging from its balance sheet, then, the Chinese government has a relatively large stock of net assets and a low debt ratio, and thus seems to be in a solid position to manage its liabilities. Indeed, according to Chinas Academy of Social Sciences, Chinas sovereign net assets increased every year from 2000 to 2010, reaching ¥69.6 trillion  enough to cover the governments obligations.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphBut positive net assets are not sufficient to eliminate financial risk, which also depends on asset structure (the liquidity of assets and the alignment of maturities of assets and liabilities). If a large proportion of a countrys assets cannot be liquidated easily, or would be greatly depreciated by a large-scale sell-off, the fact that assets exceed liabilities would not rule out the possibility of debt default.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn China, this proportion of fixed, illiquid assets exceeds 90%. Resource assets account for roughly 50% of total government assets, with operating assets amounting to 39% and administrative (or non-operating) assets comprising another 6%.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphThe latter two are difficult to liquidate. And, given that resource assets are scarce and non-renewable, the traditional practice of auctioning and leasing land to keep the fiscal deficit under control is unsustainable  especially at a time when external shocks or a domestic economic downturn could easily trigger a short-term solvency crisis or debt default. While fiscal revenues are on the rise, they account for only about 6% of Chinas total assets  and their growth rate is slowing.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphChina faces additional debt risks from contingent liabilities and inter-departmental risk conversion, especially in the form of implicit guarantees on debts incurred by local governments and state-owned enterprises. Indeed, such guarantees constitute the most significant medium- and long-term financial risks to China.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn recent months, there has been a surge in LGIV bond issuance, aimed at supporting local governments efforts to stabilize economic growth through stimulus-style investment projects. But the implicit guarantees on these bonds  as well as on existing bank loans  amount to hidden extra-budgetary liabilities for the central government.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphLocal governments have also accumulated massive amounts of non-explicit debt through arrears, credits, and guarantees. Once this debts cumulative risk exceeds a local governments financial capacity, the central government is forced to assume responsibility for servicing it, directly endangering its own financial capacity.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphAt the same time, Chinas corporate sector relies excessively on debt financing, rather than equity. Chinas non-financial corporate debt accounts for roughly 62% of total debt  30-40% higher than in other countries. According to GK Dragonomics, Chinas total corporate debt amounted to 108% of GDP in 2011, and reached a 15-year high of 122% of GDP in 2012.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphMany of these heavily indebted enterprises are state-owned, and have borrowed from state-controlled banks. The implicit guarantees on this debt, too, suggest that the governments liabilities are much higher than its balance sheet indicates.
CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphChina is not too big to fail. In a fragile economic environment, policymakers cannot afford to allow the size of Chinas balance sheet to distract them from the underlying structural risks and contingent liabilities that threaten its financial stability.

China


----------



## xuxu1457

Thank Canada for her aid to China, we will give aid to others too as we have the ability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfie

What a total loser this Indian. He is happy to hear anti-China articles on the Chinese economy. Indian economy is literally collapsing and they are laughing at us. Sums up India and their civilisation.


----------



## Wolfie

We take that aid and give it India. We are an indirect source. Poverty stricken poor sanitation India gets all the aid. We give out aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfie

Can India end corruption? Nope.
Why? It's part of Indian culture. That's why India will remain a 4th world nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

aneesdani said:


> *China&#8217;s Hidden Debt Risk*
> 
> BEIJING &#8211; In the last 200 years, there have been more than 250 cases of sovereign-debt default, and 68 cases of domestic-debt default. None of these was an isolated incident. Indeed, such defaults &#8211; combined with factors like large current-account or fiscal deficits, overvalued currencies, high public-sector debt, and insufficient foreign-exchange reserves &#8211; have always triggered financial crises, from the Mexican peso crisis in 1994 to the Russian ruble crisis in 1998 to the American subprime mortgage crisis in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since China&#8217;s era of reform and opening up began, the country has experienced three instances of large-scale public-finance problems. In the late 1970&#8217;s, the country faced a debilitating fiscal deficit. In the 1990&#8217;s, its corporate sector was plagued by &#8220;triangular debts&#8221; (when a manufacturer that has not been paid for its product is unable to pay its suppliers, which in turn struggle to pay their suppliers). Later that decade, financial institutions were burdened by bad debts generated by state-owned enterprises.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphNow China is experiencing a fourth instance of elevated debt risk, this time characterized by high levels of accumulated local-government and corporate debt. To be sure, China&#8217;s national balance sheet, which boasts positive net assets, has garnered significant attention in recent years. But, in order to assess China&#8217;s financial risk accurately, policymakers and economists must consider the risks that lie in the country&#8217;s asset structure &#8211; and the liabilities that are not included on its balance sheet.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphThe current problems are rooted in the government&#8217;s response to the 2008 global financial crisis. The first round of fiscal stimulus, supported by credit easing, led local governments and the financial sector to increase their leverage ratios. As a result, by 2010, China&#8217;s overall leverage ratio had risen by 30%.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn 2011, local-government debt totaled ¥10.7 trillion ($1.7 trillion), with only 54 of more than 2,500 county governments debt-free. Debts incurred by local government investment vehicles (LGIVs) totaled almost ¥5 trillion &#8211; 46.4% of overall debt.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphAt the end of 2011, China&#8217;s Treasury-bond debt stood at ¥7.2 trillion, and its ratio of foreign debt to foreign-exchange reserves reached 21.8%, having grown by 27% since 2010. But, while this represents an increase for China, it remains well below the widely recognized danger threshold of 100%.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphLikewise, China&#8217;s debt/GDP ratio is rising, though it remains within the &#8220;safe&#8221; boundary of 60% &#8211; and is considerably lower than the ratio in most developed economies. At the end of 2011, China&#8217;s central-government debt amounted to 16.5% of GDP, and overall government debt totaled ¥18 trillion, or 38% of GDP.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphJudging from its balance sheet, then, the Chinese government has a relatively large stock of net assets and a low debt ratio, and thus seems to be in a solid position to manage its liabilities. Indeed, according to China&#8217;s Academy of Social Sciences, China&#8217;s sovereign net assets increased every year from 2000 to 2010, reaching ¥69.6 trillion &#8211; enough to cover the government&#8217;s obligations.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphBut positive net assets are not sufficient to eliminate financial risk, which also depends on asset structure (the liquidity of assets and the alignment of maturities of assets and liabilities). If a large proportion of a country&#8217;s assets cannot be liquidated easily, or would be greatly depreciated by a large-scale sell-off, the fact that assets exceed liabilities would not rule out the possibility of debt default.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn China, this proportion of fixed, illiquid assets exceeds 90%. Resource assets account for roughly 50% of total government assets, with operating assets amounting to 39% and administrative (or non-operating) assets comprising another 6%.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphThe latter two are difficult to liquidate. And, given that resource assets are scarce and non-renewable, the traditional practice of auctioning and leasing land to keep the fiscal deficit under control is unsustainable &#8211; especially at a time when external shocks or a domestic economic downturn could easily trigger a short-term solvency crisis or debt default. While fiscal revenues are on the rise, they account for only about 6% of China&#8217;s total assets &#8211; and their growth rate is slowing.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphChina faces additional debt risks from contingent liabilities and inter-departmental risk conversion, especially in the form of implicit guarantees on debts incurred by local governments and state-owned enterprises. Indeed, such guarantees constitute the most significant medium- and long-term financial risks to China.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphIn recent months, there has been a surge in LGIV bond issuance, aimed at supporting local governments&#8217; efforts to stabilize economic growth through stimulus-style investment projects. But the implicit guarantees on these bonds &#8211; as well as on existing bank loans &#8211; amount to hidden extra-budgetary liabilities for the central government.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphLocal governments have also accumulated massive amounts of non-explicit debt through arrears, credits, and guarantees. Once this debt&#8217;s cumulative risk exceeds a local government&#8217;s financial capacity, the central government is forced to assume responsibility for servicing it, directly endangering its own financial capacity.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphAt the same time, China&#8217;s corporate sector relies excessively on debt financing, rather than equity. China&#8217;s non-financial corporate debt accounts for roughly 62% of total debt &#8211; 30-40% higher than in other countries. According to GK Dragonomics, China&#8217;s total corporate debt amounted to 108% of GDP in 2011, and reached a 15-year high of 122% of GDP in 2012.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphMany of these heavily indebted enterprises are state-owned, and have borrowed from state-controlled banks. The implicit guarantees on this debt, too, suggest that the government&#8217;s liabilities are much higher than its balance sheet indicates.
> CommentsView/Create comment on this paragraphChina is not too big to fail. In a fragile economic environment, policymakers cannot afford to allow the size of China&#8217;s balance sheet to distract them from the underlying structural risks and contingent liabilities that threaten its financial stability.
> 
> China



Do you seriously have any idea what you just posted here.And yes Chinese corporate sectors have a huge debt burden primarily because of the huge infra projects taking place.Unlike companies in US and Europe which relies on Equity financing Chinese Corporates use Debt financing.Chinese stock markets are merely superficial.Like other markets it doesn't exchange ownership of a commodity or services,They mainly trade securities.At a fundamental level, China's markets do not price companies and their businesses because its listed companies are not for sale, and never have been.So companies are heavily depended on borrowing from the banks that are owned by Chinese Govt.


----------



## Beast

Azazel said:


> Do you seriously have any idea what you just posted here.And yes Chinese corporate sectors have a huge debt burden primarily because of the huge infra projects taking place.Unlike companies in US and Europe which relies on Equity financing Chinese Corporates use Debt financing.Chinese stock markets are merely superficial.Like other markets it doesn't exchange ownership of a commodity or services,They mainly trade securities.At a fundamental level, China's markets do not price companies and their businesses because its listed companies are not for sale, and never have been.So companies are heavily depended on borrowing from the banks that are owned by Chinese Govt.



Don't forget we have 3.3 trillion national reserve to save ourselves. That 3.3 trillion can't be fake. Indian got what to save you all?

Strong national reserve is what prevented Singapore to suffer the 1997 and 2008 financial crisis. I can be assure, India is 10 times worst than China and the worst is India don't have 3.3 trillion to save you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

The china bubble is near burst it got delayed due to rising EU/US economies but now it gonna burst into pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bhai Zakir said:


> The china bubble is near burst it got delayed due to rising EU/US economies but now it gonna burst into pieces.



LOL.. Are you jealous of China success? I can see you are full of sour grapes. Turkey is rank where in top 10 economy in the world??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

I bet you didnt even read this article and secondly don't post such idiotic threads without a fair knowledge of economics.


----------



## Anees

Wolfie said:


> What a total loser this Indian. He is happy to hear anti-China articles on the Chinese economy. Indian economy is literally collapsing and they are laughing at us. Sums up India and their civilisation.









*Zhang Monan

Zhang Monan is a fellow of the China Information Center, a fellow of the China Foundation for International Studies, and a researcher at the China Macroeconomic Research Platform.

*





smuhs1 said:


> I bet you didnt even read this article and secondly don't post such idiotic threads without a fair knowledge of economics.








Zhang Monan

Zhang Monan is a fellow of the China Information Center, a fellow of the China Foundation for International Studies, and a researcher at the China Macroeconomic Research Platform.


----------



## Pandora

aneesdani said:


> *Zhang Monan
> 
> Zhang Monan is a fellow of the China Information Center, a fellow of the China Foundation for International Studies, and a researcher at the China Macroeconomic Research Platform.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang Monan
> 
> Zhang Monan is a fellow of the China Information Center, a fellow of the China Foundation for International Studies, and a researcher at the China Macroeconomic Research Platform.



Please Just take a hike.


----------



## john.mccainn

this thread really gonna attract china haters. 
oh yeah lets begin the party.


----------



## neehar

china is gonna stay intact..if china falls its gonna hit hard the world economy..and india is no exception..


----------



## cirr

Debt crisis&#65311;

What debt crisis&#65311;

China has the world&#8216;s highest savings&#12290;

95% of Chinese families have negligible debt compared with asset&#12290;

China has the world&#8216;s highest foreign exchange reserves&#12290;

China's banks are among the ones with the least bad debt&#65292;with for example the values of housing loans covered 3-30 times by the values of the properties in question&#12290;

All lands are stated-owned in China&#65292;the worth of which are &#65288;god knows how many&#65289; times over the outstanding debt&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Canada should give the aid &#65288;however tiny it is&#65289;to India where every penny goes a long way for the abject poor who are an absolute majority in the country&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfie

Mods, please ban the OP. He has created multiple threads just for trolling. It's clear he is not here to debate but merely to troll. I've reported him to the administrator to give him a long ban.
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfie

cirr said:


> Canada should give the aid &#65288;however tiny it is&#65289;to India where every penny goes a long way for the abject poor who are an absolute majority in the country&#12290;



A dollar for an Indian means one Indian gets proper sanitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Strange responses.Do you guys really read the article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Beast said:


> Don't forget we have 3.3 trillion national reserve to save ourselves. That 3.3 trillion can't be fake. Indian got what to save you all?



So you'll use this 3.3 trillion USD foreign reserve to bail out Chinese companies which are on the risk of defaulting because of their own mismanagement?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Wolfie said:


> Mods, please ban the OP. He has created multiple threads just for trolling. It's clear he is not here to debate but merely to troll. I've reported him to the administrator to give him a long ban.
> Thank you







Skull and Bones said:


> So you'll use this 3.3 trillion USD foreign reserve to bail out Chinese companies which are on the risk of defaulting because of their own mismanagement?



Don't forget nearly half of them are in USA's hands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Skull and Bones said:


> So you'll use this 3.3 trillion USD foreign reserve to bail out Chinese companies which are on the risk of defaulting because of their own mismanagement?



No. If a company has proven they cannot survive or compete, then they will die.

There are countless numbers of others waiting to fill their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

Strange Thing , there is not a single word of India in this article.. This is between Canada and china who had been taking aid still now and going.... Whats India have to do in this ...... I can see some childish comment above ( 18+ ????) ....


----------



## PITA

This has been talked about to death in Canada for a while. Many Canadians feel that China is large and developed and self-sufficient enough that giving aid would be a waste because Canada has her own financial issues to deal with.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Chinese-Dragon said:


> No. If a company has proven they cannot survive or compete, then they will die.
> 
> There are countless numbers of others waiting to fill their place.



Exactly, the main reason for domestic debt crisis is accumulation of bad wealth, it's for the betterment of the economy to let those mismanaged entities die off. 

Japan tried saving such non performing entities in the the time of Asian crisis, and see the result. Where is Sharp, Panasonic, and other's now. Protectionism breeds impotency, nothing else.


----------



## Beast

Skull and Bones said:


> Exactly, the main reason for domestic debt crisis is accumulation of bad wealth, it's for the betterment of the economy to let those mismanaged entities die off.
> 
> Japan tried saving such non performing entities in the the time of Asian crisis, and see the result. Where is Sharp, Panasonic, and other's now. Protectionism breeds impotency, nothing else.



The problem is state owned company in crisis will not died as long as Chinese government has the money. They are critical. 

For example, in India, the highly inefficient DRDO will died off if India government ran out of money or reserve to save her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Srinivas said:


> Don't forget nearly half of them are in USA's hands



Shareholding has little to do with the management, unless they're the majority share holder.



Beast said:


> The problem is state owned company in crisis will not died as long as Chinese government has the money. They are critical.
> 
> For example, in India, the highly inefficient DRDO will died off if India government ran out of money or reserve to save her



Take DRDO as a domestic research institute, they even make medicines and detection kit for diseases like bird flue, which are exported to many countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Skull and Bones said:


> Shareholding has little to do with the management, unless they're the majority share holder.
> 
> 
> 
> Take DRDO as a domestic research institute, they even make medicines and detection kit for diseases like bird flue, which are exported to many countries.


They also scam many of the Indian Government money and still survive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Author is fellow of *China Information Center*, known China detractor/basher.


> China Information Center
> 
> The China Information Center (CIC) "is a nonprofit organization that engages in research projects on China's politics, economy, social and cultural development. CIC's goal is to bring balanced and credible information about China, Tibet and the world to the Greater Chinese readership found within Mainland borders and beyond. Initiated by Harry Wu (Wu Hongda), Executive Director of The Laogai Research Foundation, in Feburary 2002, CIC is located in Northern Virginia and guided by an editorial board consisting of prominent individuals from Chinese, European, and American academia and journalism."
> 
> 
> Harry Wu - President [2]
> 
> The frontpage of their website provides links to the following sites:
> 
> Human Rights
> 
> Laogai Research Foundation
> International Campaign for Tibet
> Digital Freedom Network/China
> Amnesty International
> Freedom House
> Olympic Watch
> 
> Think Tanks
> 
> American Enterprise Institute
> The Brookings Institution
> Carnegie Endowment
> The Heritage Foundation
> Hoover Institute
> The PEW Research Center
> Jamestown Foundation
> Asia America Initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

Beast said:


> Don't forget we have 3.3 trillion national reserve to save ourselves. That 3.3 trillion can't be fake. Indian got what to save you all?
> 
> Strong national reserve is what prevented Singapore to suffer the 1997 and 2008 financial crisis. I can be assure, India is 10 times worst than China and the worst is India don't have 3.3 trillion to save you.



Are suggesting you will bail out bankrupt chinese companies using your foreign exchange reserves.I don't understand how you use your dollar denominated assets for such purposes.You should learn more on economics.


----------



## JSCh

President of China Information Center
Harry Wu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Harry Wu (born 1937) is an activist for human rights in the People's Republic of China. Wu spent 19 years in Chinese labor camps, and is now a resident and citizen of the United States. In 1992, he founded the Laogai Research Foundation.


----------



## JSCh

Domestically you can always print money. Just like the FED using QE. 

Although it might not be a good idea, since the Japanese did that and is in a recession for decades. 

The US might do better because US dollar is world reserved currency. 

The US can have the world citizen including you and me to pay for their banker mistake.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Beast said:


> They also scam many of the Indian Government money and still survive...



DRDO wasn't involved in any scams, it was the evaluators from the Indian armed forces, and middle mans involved in acquisitions. Please get your facts right.


----------



## darkhero

I guess sooner or later we will see another article about: "India&#8217;s Hidden Debt Risk".

From my limited experience in this forum: Whenever Indians talk something bad in China, the same thing will be found in India soon and even worse.


----------



## Sanchez

All civilized governments provide aid to foreign countries. It's at least a good will and gesture. I remember that Sweden had an aid program of 2 million USDs per annum to China. You can't say it's useless or useful. I think that it's perfect OK that Canada wants give China aid or not. It's not our business.

I am glad that India is still on Canadian aid list, and guess that's why Indian trolls wanted to bring the news into a Chinese defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## feilong

why end corruption in India, without corruption for india.The whole country will go begging for life, so keep the corruption for india and save the face out of begging like beggar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

Nice method to escape thread from commenting... Just merge it, Simple........


----------



## siegecrossbow

aneesdani said:


> Nice method to escape thread from commenting... Just merge it, Simple........



It wasn't even posted in the right place in the first place. Economic/political news shouldn't show up in the defense section. The mod had every right to merge it with the economy thread.


----------



## tranquilium

Azazel said:


> Are suggesting you will bail out bankrupt chinese companies using your foreign exchange reserves.I don't understand how you use your dollar denominated assets for such purposes.You should learn more on economics.



First of all, the guy is mistaken. You can't spend foreign reserve like that. Foreign reserve is money already in circulation, if the government want to use it, they have to purchase it through government budget. Not a good idea unless it is a major emergency. One example is Chiang Kai-shek of KMT. He created a 10000% yearly inflation just before he got kicked out of mainland by CCP. A positive example of emergency use of foreign reserve is the 97 Southeast Asia financial crisis, the Chinese government threatened to combat US financial attacks on Hong Kong to the bitter end, even by using its foreign reserves. The threat successfully halted the attacks on Hong Kong.
Though to be honest, the debt issue is really nothing. I mean 16% GDP and people are scream sky is fallin? Then what exactly are US, Japan and European countries suppose to do with their higher/close to 100% GDP debts? This applies especially to Japan and US, which have 270% GDP and 102.9% GDP respectively. Not to mention that Chinese debt is growing at only 3% per year and the Chinese GDP is growing at 7.5% to 8%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Plans To Add A Mind-Boggling 800 Miles To Its Subway System Over 2 Years*

Frank Holmes, U.S. Global Investors|

Mar. 19, 2013, 3:04 PM|1,544|1

Would it surprise you to discover that China is planning to add 800 miles to its subway system over the next two years? That&#8217;s the distance equivalent to building a network from Dallas to Chicago in less time than the U.S. Congress can resolve a budget!

In 2015, when the infrastructure build-out is complete, China&#8217;s subway track alone will be a mind-boggling 1,900 miles, according to JP Morgan.

The Asian giant has been in the midst of constructing the world&#8217;s largest transportation system, laying mile after mile of high-speed rail and subway track. According to the World Metro Database, Beijing and Shanghai currently have the longest metro and subway systems, with about 275 miles each. The city of Guangzhou in China also falls in the top 10, with 144 miles of rail, beating Paris&#8217; network length of 135 miles.







This ambitious program is part of the pragmatic solution to help 1.3 billion residents move around the country efficiently and reduce the increasing problem of air pollution due to car emissions in big cities including Beijing.


----------



## cirr

The cities listed below will join the metro club in the following years&#65306;

2013
Harbin, Zhengzhou, Changsha

2014
Qingdao, Wuxi, Ningbo

2015
Nanchang, Fuzhou, Ordos, Dongguan, Macau

2016
Nanning, *Hefei*, Wenzhou, Xuzhou, Urumqi

After 2016 (U/C)
Guiyang, Shijiazhuang, Changzhou, Lanzhou, Taiyuan, Xiamen






*Hefei metro planning*
Currently Line 1 and Line 2 are under construction and due for completion in 2016.


----------



## shuttler

From 1st to 2nd tier cities and then starting the 3rd, great going China!


----------



## cirr

*China growing strongly, risks manageable: OECD report*

Reuters Mar 22, 2013, 12.41PM IST

BEIJING: China's economy should expand by 8.5 per cent in 2013 and more in 2014, with inflation and export demand the biggest near term risks to growth that should average 8 per cent in this decade at current rates of investment and reform, the OECD said on Friday.

The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) offered one of the most upbeat assessments of China's prospects of any of the major multilateral institutions in its new Economic Survey of China, which was unveiled in Beijing.

The 161-page survey, the first such report from the Paris-based OECD since 2010, was particularly optimistic about the outlook for investment spending in the world's No 2 economy.

It pointed to substantial deficits in rail and road capacity relative to other major economies at similar stages of development, as well as to sub-standard housing as offering scope for more profitable spending on infrastructure.

"The level of investment in the private sector is well-founded by the rates of return, and in infrastructure, we still think there are tremendous needs," Richard Herd, the head of the OECD's China desk, told a media conference.

"We're positive on investment in the sense that we see rates of return remaining quite high," he added.

Many private sector economists believe China's GDP growth by the end of this decade will be nearer 5 per cent than the 10 per cent average annual rate it has hit for the last 30 years.

China's official growth target for 2013 is 7.5 per cent and 7 per cent on average in the five-year plan that runs to 2015.

Growth slowed to a 13-year low of 7.8 per cent in 2012, with weak demand in the European Union and the United States -- the two biggest export customers -- the main drag on growth.

"Recent OECD simulations suggest that China could maintain high, though gradually easing, growth during the current decade, averaging 8 per cent in per capita terms," the report said, adding that the country was on course to become the world's largest economy by 2016, adjusted for price differences.

The OECD said soggy export demand was the biggest potential external risk to its 2013 growth forecast and a pick-up in inflation was the biggest domestic risk factor to maintaining a policy mix that has underpinned an economic recovery in China that took hold in the fourth quarter of 2012.

Herd said official economic data so far in the first quarter of 2013 supported the OECD's above-consensus growth call, with domestic consumption -- key to Beijing's economic rebalancing strategy to wean the economy off of exports and investment -- faring well with wages ticking higher and inflation subdued.

He played down the concerns about heavily-indebted local governments, saying that in the overall context of a central government with big cash reserves, large fiscal flexibility and the potential for Beijing to take direct ownership of troubled local government assets, China's financial system was strong enough to easily absorb potential trouble.

The report, which focused on the growth prospects and risks offered by China's renewed urbanisation drive as well as relations between local and central governments and pollution, said that further economic reform was crucial to ensure growth was sustained longer term.

"To sustain vigorous and socially inclusive growth over the longer run, renewed reform momentum is required," it said, pointing to financial market liberalisation and increased competition in the services sector as key areas of focus.


----------



## cirr

March 27, 2013, 10:30 a.m. ET

*China's New Oil Reserves Rose 13% in 2012 *

By CHUIN-WEI YAP 
BEIJING--China's discoveries of crude-oil and natural-gas reserves rose last year, which has helped to underpin the country's energy security, a senior Ministry of Land and Resources official said Wednesday. 

New crude-oil reserves discovered on China's mainland increased 13% from a year earlier to 1.52 billion metric tons (1.68 billion short tons), said Xu Dachun, vice director for resources exploration with the Ministry of Land and Resources. 

China also discovered 961.22 billion cubic meters (33.945 trillion cubic feet) of natural gas last year, up 33% from 2011, Mr. Xu said, according to the transcript of a media briefing. 

Of the new deposits, 270 million tons of crude and 500.8 billion cubic meters of natural gas can be exploited with current technologies, Mr. Xu said. 

China's crude-oil production last year rose 1% to 205 million tons while natural-gas output gained 5.4% to 106.76 billion cubic meters, he said. 

Production of coal-bed methane, an unconventional energy resource, reached 2.57 billion cubic meters, up 24% from 2011, the ministry said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

source from China Electronic Chamber of Commerce( CECC), in 2012, China's e-commerce market is 7.85 trllion Yuan(1.26trillion $), in chich business to business transaction volume is 6.25trillion Yuan(1trillion $ ), increased 27%; Online retail transactions amounted to 1.32 trillion Yuan(212billion $), increased 64.7%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China semiconductors hold 50% globally*

03/07/2013 

CHINA'S semiconductor market now probably accounts for more than 50 percent of the global market, PricewaterhouseCoopers said yesterday. 

The government policy support, a flourishing semiconductor design sector and huge demand were cited as factors for the achievement, PwC said. 

At the end of 2011, China's semiconductor market contributed 47 percent to the global market, from 19 percent at the end of 2003. 

"China has launched ambitious policy initiatives to develop specific next-generation technologies," said Gao Jianbin, analyst at PwC China. 

The country's semiconductor market will benefit from China's rapid urbanization, rising consumer consumption and green energy programs, Gao said. 

China's semiconductor market grew 34 percent in the past four years, double the global growth rate, on rising demand for smartphones and advanced TV sets, PwC said, adding that exports have been driving the growth of China's semiconductor market in the last decade. 

China has identified semiconductors as one of the strategic industries in its 12th Five-Year Plan for the period between 2011 and 2015, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Just for fun, some pictures, and the obama is making a speech for using American goods.

Don't know what did they use to hold the flag, they can say the thing holding flag is made in china, poor quality, hehe!















BTW, ZPMC is Chinese company, famous for port crane, it occupy 70% share of Port crane in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kawaraj

this is hilarious and of sarcastic sense.

nice post.


----------



## cnleio

sweetgrape said:


>



Very very embarrassing, specially on Obama's speech ... 
GOD bless United State of America, but the WIND bless "made in China" and tell the TRUTH


----------



## xuxu1457

China&#8211;Japan&#8211;South Korea Free Trade Agreement
Trade best guarantee of peace in East Asia - Asian Review - Globaltimes.cn





There's an old story in China that tells of how three generals died when competing for two peaches. Some people use this story to describe the disputes between China, Japan and South Korea over two islands. In reality, these three countries are not as stupid as the three generals. 

In spite of existing disputes over the islands, East Asia leads the development of the global economy. Such rapid economic development and increasingly close multilateral dependencies can maintain overall stability in this region. Positive cooperative factors are much greater than negative disputes and there is still room for cooperation to grow. 

The first round of negotiations for the China, Japan and South Korea Free Trade Agreement (FTA) launched by the three countries successfully ended in Seoul Thursday. At the East Asia Summit in November last year, given the tense environments caused by the island disputes, leaders from these three countries still announced that trilateral FTA negotiations would be launched in March. 

Although no trade or economic negotiations can be completed overnight and many difficulties remain for the negotiations to overcome, such an attitude is a promising beginning. It can demonstrate the three countries' close economic and trade relations, an urgent desire to enhance cooperation, the courage to withstand pressures and the political wisdom to focus on the overall situation. 

*The combined GDP of China, Japan and South Korea has reached $15 trillion, accounting for 20 percent of the world's total and 90 percent of East Asia's&#65292;70 percent of Asia, (Total imports and exports of the three countries in 2012 to approximately $ 5.4 trillion, 35 percent of the earth*, but the trade volume among the three accounts for less than 20 percent of their total foreign trade volume. Their economic relations are complementary. Establishing this trilateral FTA will reduce the influence of many trade barriers and build a huge market of 1.5 billion people. 

There are many ongoing economic and trade negotiations in the Asia-Pacific region: the Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPP) led by the US, the ASEAN+6 FTA, and the China, Japan and South Korea FTA. Some people pay more attention to differences and conflicts while ignoring that these very conflicts can better demonstrate the development of East Asian cooperation. Economic and trade clashes show that this region is a meeting point of global interests. They also reflect that a cooperation mechanism that can adapt to the pace of development is needed. 

Some people always hold that in the FTA negotiations between China, Japan and South Korea, it should remain true that "business is business." There are also some who would use political reasons to block economic cooperation. These are shallow perspectives. 

To countries like China, Japan and South Korea, economic relations themselves are of political significance. In fact, without economic interactions and mutually beneficial mechanisms, friendship cannot last for long. 

China, Japan and South Korea also have a common position in political, security and military fields. We all pursue peace and avoid war. Even Shintaro Ishihara, an outspoken hawk in Japan, has clearly stated that he has not sought a war with China. 

Geographically, China, Japan and South Korea share the same region. An old Chinese saying holds that a far-off relative is less help than a neighbor close by. The US which is distant would have difficulty matching up with a regional neighbor. The relationship among the three countries should have become closer and the current situation in East Asia should not have come to pass after the end of the Cold War. Of course, the US may feel uncomfortable about this. However, the US cannot enjoy the advantages brought about by global peaceful development after the Cold War and insist on an outdated Cold War pattern at the same time. It is unfair and unsustainable. 

China, Japan, South Korea and even the US should have common interests in achieving peaceful development by cooperation. This will be the best guarantee for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China March services PMIs hit multi-month highs*

BEIJING | Wed Apr 3, 2013 12:17am EDT 

*BEIJING (Reuters) - Growth in China's services sectors rose to multi-month highs in March as a construction boom and firmer demand lifted business and confidence, auguring well for a modest recovery in the world's second largest economy.*

The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) for the non-manufacturing sector climbed to 55.6 in March from February's 54.5, aided by a buoyant construction sector. A PMI reading above 50 indicates accelerating activity.

A separate services PMI published by HSBC showed growth rebounding to a six-month high of 54.3 in March as improving economic conditions lifted demand, pushing business confidence to a 10-month high of 65.0.

Analysts welcomed the data as an encouraging sign that China's moderate economic revival is extending beyond its factories into an increasingly-important services industry.

"China is on track to beat the government's growth target for 2013," said Dariusz Kowalczyk, an economist at Credit Agricole CIB in Hong Kong, referring to Beijing's goal of expanding gross domestic product (GDP) by 7.5 percent this year.

"Services account for a larger share of GDP than manufacturing so improvement of sentiment here bodes well for the entire economy," said Kowalczyk, whose 8.5 percent GDP forecast for China in 2013 is among the most bullish in the market.

China's services industry has weathered the global slowdown much better than its factory sector, in part because it does not rely on exports for growth unlike manufacturers, who have been battered by crumbling foreign demand.

Twin PMI surveys for China's manufacturers published on Monday showed factory production quickened last month on firmer domestic demand, though the speed of the pick-up was not as brisk as some expected.

Indeed, the pair of services PMIs also showed that though firms expanded last month, business is not surging. Overall new orders in the services sector nudged up just 0.2 index points to 52.0 in March from February, the official PMI showed.

The services sector, which overtook factories as the biggest employer in China in 2011, accounted for 46 percent of the Chinese economy last year, as big as the manufacturing industry.

WELL-DISTRIBUTED RECOVERY

The National Bureau of Statistics, which publishes the official PMI, said the rise in new orders was evident across multiple sectors.

Firms in the information and communications sector and in the industries of retail, hotel and real estate all enjoyed more new orders in March compared to February.

But growth was strongest in the construction sector, where companies have thrived on big government infrastructure spending. The sector sub-index jumped 4.5 points from February to 62.5 in March.

Beijing had brought forward construction of about $150 billion worth of infrastructure last year as part of an effort to nudge the economy out of its worst slowdown in 13 years when annual growth sank to 7.8 percent.

That the rebound in activity extended across businesses in March indicates that China's economic recovery is well entrenched, said Qu Hongbin, a HSBC economist.

"Notably, the on-going recovery has translated into a continuous improvement of labor market conditions, which are supportive of consumer spending growth in coming quarters," Qu said.

The HSBC PMI showed staffing levels in services firms rose last month, albeit modestly, in the 49th consecutive month of gains as companies hired more workers to meet growing demand.

Yet busier activity did not fan inflation. Input prices rose more slowly in March compared with February. Moderate production inflation capped final prices, which barely rose last month from February.

Muted inflation should comfort investors worried that rising prices may lead China to tighten monetary policy too early and imperil its modest economic revival.

The central bank had raised money supply and cut interest rates twice last year by a total of 50 basis points to engineer a recovery in the economy.

Most analysts expect China's economy to enjoy a steady but gentle recovery this year, with infrastructure investment and household consumption helping compensate for softening demand for Chinese exports.

(Reporting by Nick Edwards, Aileen Wang and Koh Gui Qing; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)

China March services PMIs hit multi-month highs | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Greater China opens up a 2,663 USPTO-granted patents lead on Germany!*

Mainland China could pass France and the U.K. in the number of USPTO (U.S. Patent and Trademark Office) granted patents by next year. Greater China comprises mainland China, Hong Kong, and Taiwan.

The four largest exporters in the world (e.g. #1 China by using Greater China patents, #2 U.S., #3 Germany, and #4 Japan) are also the four largest USPTO patent holders.

PATENT COUNTS BY ORIGIN AND TYPE, CY 2012

Patents granted by the United States for the year 2012.

1. U.S. 134,187 patents
2. Japan 52,773
(Greater China 17,704)
3. Germany 15,041
4. South Korea 14,168
5. Taiwan 11,624
6. Canada 6,459
7. U.K. 5,876
8. France 5,857
9. China 5,341
10. Italy 2,546
...
India 1,733
Singapore 841
Hong Kong 739 (Patent office counts Hong Kong as a separate entity)
Russian Federation 339
Brazil 256
Malaysia 219

These countries are sometimes mentioned by the media as the "next China":

South Africa 158
Mexico 153
Poland 96
Greece 93
Argentina 67
Turkey 55
Thailand 46
Philippines 46
Ukraine 42
Chile 38
Egypt 28
Indonesia 12
Vietnam 4

----------

*Size of USPTO-granted patents is inextricably linked to world's largest exporters*

My claim is that the world's largest merchandise exporters attained their position by having the world's largest portfolio of USPTO-granted patents. If you agree with me then there will be no "next China."

To compete against China in manufacturing, a country must have approximately 17,000 in annual USPTO-granted patents. No developing country comes close. India's 1,700 patents is one-tenth of the necessary scale. Furthermore, India tends to have a bunch of meaningless software patents of dubious value. They are not a manufacturing competitor.

To compete against China, a country must have both quantity (e.g. a large scale of annual patents) and quality (e.g. advanced manufacturing patents like Taiwan's LED, LCD, machine tool, and notebook computer patents).

World's Largest Exporters and Importers, 2011






----------

On a different, but equally important Chinese economic issue:

China Widens Lead as World&#8217;s Largest Manufacturer

"*China Widens Lead as World&#8217;s Largest Manufacturer*
by David Sims | March 14th, 2013





_Credit: Constantine.nicky_

Although China overtook the U.S. as the world&#8217;s largest manufacturing nation in 2010, the production margin between the two countries has been razor-thin. However, new data indicates that China recently widened its lead as the top global producer.

*According to the latest research from the United Nations, China has further outpaced its competitors in world manufacturing, generating $2.9 trillion in output annually versus $2.43 trillion from the U.S., the world&#8217;s second-largest manufacturing economy.*

Over the last two years, China&#8217;s manufacturing sector has made strong gains, while the U.S. has been mired in economic and political doldrums.

&#8220;In 2011, China&#8217;s manufacturing output surged by 23 percent while manufacturing output in the U.S. only increased by 2.8 percent,&#8221; the American Enterprise Institute explains. &#8220;That brought China&#8217;s manufacturing output last year to more than $2.9 trillion, which was almost half a trillion dollars (and 20 percent) more manufacturing output than the $2.43 trillion of manufacturing output that was produced in the U.S. last year.&#8221;

America&#8217;s trade gap with China also widened considerably over the same period. According to statistics from the Manufacturers Alliance for Productivity and Innovation (MAPI), the U.S. trade deficit with China rose by 8 percent to $498 billion in 2012, while the Chinese surplus increased 15 percent, to $755 billion.

MAPI officials point out that from 2009 to 2012, &#8220;the U.S. deficit rose by $172 billion, or 53 percent, while the Chinese surplus soared by $333 billion, or an extraordinary 79 percent.&#8221;

In addition to striking a blow to national pride, the comparatively slower growth in U.S. production versus Chinese manufacturing has also cost many jobs. MAPI found that the three-year increase in the U.S. trade deficit resulted in the loss of 700,000 to 1.4 million American manufacturing jobs, including 140,000 to 280,000 jobs in 2012 alone.

China&#8217;s output gains have been driven primarily through domestic demand, as &#8220;gains in new business allowed manufacturers to step up production by adding jobs and making more purchases,&#8221; the Associated Press reports.

HSBC&#8217;s chief China economist, Qu Hongbin Qu, told AP that while external demand was still &#8220;tepid,&#8221; the domestic-driven restocking process &#8220;is likely to add steam to China&#8217;s ongoing recovery in the coming months.&#8221;

However, many experts consider the rapid growth in Chinese manufacturing to be unsustainable unless the country begins to reorient its economy toward more advanced processes and complex products.

China is currently in an &#8220;edgy transition,&#8221; the Financial Times notes. &#8220;As the country ages and reaches the limits of physical labor and capital accumulation, its growth model will have to shift towards transformative technology and innovation.&#8221;

The factors putting stress on China&#8217;s industrial economy include a downturn in overall productivity, which is a vital part of economic growth and depends on technological change and institutional efficiency. So while China might have produce a higher quantity of manufactured goods, the U.S. still leads in quality and advanced manufacturing, particularly aircraft and other specialized products.

Moreover, the costs of offshoring production are becoming increasingly onerous for U.S. companies. Given the insecurity of intellectual property in China and other factors, many businesses are discovering that it makes more sense to keep production capacity at home.

Last year, Manufacturing Trends and News concluded that &#8220;changes in the economic environment are making homeshoring more and more attractive, with a number of manufacturers actively moving their offshore operations back to the home turf.&#8221;

Instead of simply looking at cheaper labor costs, manufacturers now look at the &#8220;total cost of ownership,&#8221; or TCO. This relies on a comprehensive view of the manufacturing industry, taking into account the cost of quality, delivery, transportation, energy consumption, labor monitoring, carrying stock, freight, packaging, and all other aspects of production.

In addition, Chinese labor costs are rising an average 15 to 20 percent per year, compared to only 2 percent increases in the U.S.

More importantly, the overall U.S. economy is considerably more diverse and less dependent on a handful of major industries than China&#8217;s, meaning that growth can continue despite slowdowns in individual industries.

&#8220;America&#8217;s household consumption alone generated $10.7 trillion of economic activity in 2011 &#8211; $3.5 trillion more than China&#8217;s entire gross domestic product,&#8221; the Atlantic observes. &#8220;This, despite the fact that our population is one quarter the size.&#8221;

Despite China&#8217;s accelerating growth, the U.S. continues to lead in top-end manufacturing and smart technologies. And if additive manufacturing, or 3-D printing, expands as forecast, America is likely to further solidify its position as the world&#8217;s leader in advanced production capabilities."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*Summary of China's economic miracle*

Step 1: *Innovation* - Greater China's annual 17,704 USPTO patents permit China to charge higher prices for its innovative products. Greater China ranks as the world's third most-innovative country. Under the "One China" policy, virtually every nation recognizes Taiwan as part of China.

Step 2: *Machine tools for production* - China is the world's largest manufacturer of machine tools by far at $27.5 billion (see citation below).

Step 3: *Export boom* - According to WTO data, China is the undisputed world leader in annual exports of nearly $2 trillion.

Step 4: *World's largest manufacturing economy* - According to the U.N., China's $2.9 trillion manufacturing economy is 20% larger than the second-ranked $2.43 trillion U.S. manufacturing economy.

Final conclusion: China's demonstrated strengths in innovation and machine tool production are unique. There will be no "next China."

Citations:

Step #1: see previous post #1929
Step #2: see article below
Step #3: see previous post #1929
Step #4: see previous post #1929

----------

*World Machine Tool 2012 Rankings*

Machine tools are a reflection of the industrialization of a country. Modern manufacturing involves more precise and versatile machine tools. Hence, a country's factories must buy new modern manufacturing equipment to keep up with their foreign peers.

In the first citation page from Gardner (see below), China is comfortably ahead as the world's largest machine tool manufacturer at $27.5 billion. This means China has the scale/volume and the domestic capability to continue its massive industrialization without having to rely on foreign technology.





----------

The second citation page shows China's share of world machine tool manufacturing at 30%. The balance of power appears to have shifted irreversibly into China's favor as the world's largest manufacturer of machine tools. Given that China's share is almost equal to Japan's and Germany's combined share of 35%, economies of scale should provide China with an advantage in squeezing out its smaller rivals over the coming years.





----------

The third citation page shows Asia as the world's dominant region for producing machine tools. Europe is a distant second and the United States is almost non-existent. In other words, future machine tool advancements are likely to be developed in Asia.





----------

The fourth citation page illustrates China's commanding 41% consumption of world machine tools. The modern machine tools being placed into factories will function for 20 years. China's overwhelming dominance in annual consumption of world machine tools means China will be the world's manufacturing center for decades to come.





----------

The fifth citation page highlights China's consumption of machine tools (e.g. pace of continued industrialization and upgrade to modern equipment) as being equivalent to the next fifteen countries combined. China is the undisputed world leader in machine tool consumption.

When you see an advanced Chengdu J-20 or Shenyang J-31 stealth fighter, you should think that's very natural. Advanced five-axis or seven-axis machine tools are used to develop stealth fighters with unprecedented precision. For example, can you see the separation lines when the saw-toothed wheel and weapon bay doors are closed on the J-20 and J-31? You can't, because the tolerances are incredibly tight and only possible with the most-advanced modern machine tools.





----------

In the sixth citation page, we see the health of China's export industry in machine tools. While Chinese industry can barely meet the massive domestic demand from Chinese manufacturers, we expect China to rise among exporters of machine tools based on a more reasonable price and ever-improving quality and functionality.





Source: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...o6ss5b&sig=AHIEtbS1GcfvLmY76j4wmOjoJS70Nv8PQw

----------

*Power of accumulated machine tools over a ten-year period*

What I am about to say seems a little counter-intuitive. Please pay careful attention as I walk you through the logic.

In the chart below for machine tool consumers, we see China consumes about $38.5 billion of machine tools each year. For India, it is $2.286 billion. The numbers for China and India remain relatively unchanged for 2011 and 2012 (as shown in the chart).

I use India as a basis for comparison, because those Indians like to compare themselves to China. However, the analysis applies equally to all countries.

Ratio of annual Chinese machine tool consumption to Indian machine tool consumption.

$38.5 billion / $2.286 billion = 16.84

Does this mean that India is only 17 years behind China in industrialization/machine tool consumption? Actually, no.

Over a ten-year period, China will have accumulated $385 billion of machine tools. India would have accumulated $22.86 billion of machine tools. The difference is $362 billion of machine tools.

$362 billion / $2.286 billion = 158

After a ten-year period, it will take India 158 years of machine tool purchases to match China's installed base of machine tools.

In conclusion, the disparity/ratio in annual machine tool consumption indicates a huge gulf between an industrialized and non-industrialized country. After a ten-year period of stable machine tool consumption, China has a 158-year lead on India in machine tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*First ARM Cortex-A57 Processor on TSMC's 16nm FinFET Technology*

First ARM Cortex-A57 processor taped out by TSMC, ready for fab

"First ARM Cortex-A57 processor taped out by TSMC, ready for fab
By Steve Dent posted Apr 2nd, 2013 at 6:08 AM






Your current smartphone just took another spin backwards on the obsolescence cycle thanks to a new landmark from ARM and TSMC: the first Cortex-A57 has reached the "tape out" stage, meaning it's ready for mass production. The new chip will use TSMC's 16nm FinFET technology (though the transistors will be 20nm for the A57) and will bring three times the CPU power of current chips for the same battery life -- or five times the battery life at the same speed. The companies said they ramped the chip from design to tape out in a mere six months, though there's no timetable for its arrival in specific devices. When it does start hitting next gen phones and slates though, expect the performance charts to get singed.

[Hide Press Release]

ARM and TSMC Tape Out First ARM Cortex-A57 Processor on TSMC's 16nm FinFET Technology

Hsinchu, Taiwan and Cambridge, UK &#8211; April 2, 2013 &#8211; ARM and TSMC (TWSE: 2330, NYSE: TSM) today announced the first tape-out of an ARM® Cortex&#8482;-A57 processor on FinFET process technology. The Cortex-A57 processor is ARM's highest performing processor, designed to further extend the capabilities of future mobile and enterprise computing, including compute intensive applications such as high-end computer, tablet and server products. This is the first milestone in the collaboration between ARM and TSMC to jointly optimize the 64-bit ARMv8 processor series on TSMC FinFET process technologies. The two companies cooperated in the implementation from RTL to tape-out in six months using ARM Artisan® physical IP, TSMC memory macros, and EDA technologies enabled by TSMC's Open Innovation Platform® (OIP) design ecosystem.

ARM and TSMC's collaboration produces optimized, power-efficient Cortex-A57 processors and libraries to support early customer implementations on 16nm FinFET for high-performance, ARM technology-based SoCs.

"This first ARM Cortex-A57 processor implementation paves the way for our mutual customers to leverage the performance and power efficiency of 16nm FinFET technology," said Tom Cronk, executive vice president and general manager, Processor Division, ARM. "The joint effort of ARM, TSMC, and TSMC's OIP design ecosystem partners demonstrates the strong commitment to provide industry-leading technology for customer designs to benefit from our latest 64-bit ARMv8 architecture, big.LITTLE&#8482; processing and ARM POP&#8482; IP across a wide variety of market segments."

"Our multi-year, multi-node collaboration with ARM continues to deliver advanced technologies to enable market-leading SoCs across mobile, server, and enterprise infrastructure applications," said Dr. Cliff Hou, TSMC Vice President of R&D. "This achievement demonstrates that the next-generation ARMv8 processor is FinFET-ready for TSMC's advanced technology."

This announcement highlights the enhanced and intensified collaboration between ARM and TSMC. The test chip was implemented using a commercially available 16nm FinFET tool chain and design services provided by the OIP ecosystem and ARM Connected Community partners. This successful collaborative milestone is confirmation of the roles that TSMC's OIP and ARM's Connected Community play in promoting innovation for the semiconductor design industry."

[Note: FinFET is 3D-chipmaking technology. Instead of flat layers like a pancake, the actual structures are vertical like a building.]

----------

Multigate device (FinFETs) | Wikipedia

"*A 25-nm transistor operating on just 0.7 Volt was demonstrated in December 2002 by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company.* The "Omega FinFET" design is named after the similarity between the Greek letter omega (&#937 and the shape in which the gate wraps around the source/drain structure. It has a gate delay of just 0.39 picosecond (ps) for the N-type transistor and 0.88 ps for the P-type.

FinFET can also have two electrically independent gates, which gives circuit designers more flexibility to design with efficient, low-power gates.[12]"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Tianjin to build cruise liner tourism zone*

Xinhua, April 5, 2013 

A national cruise liner tourism development zone in northern China's coastal city of Tianjin has received approval to be built, local authorities said Thursday.

The pilot project in the Binhai New District shows that Tianjin's cruise liner tourism is officially incorporated into the national development strategy, the city's tourism bureau said.

According to the China National Tourism Administration, the development zone will be the country's second after one in Shanghai.

"Cruise business is the so-called 'golden business in the golden waterway',"said She Qingwen, tourism bureau director. "Cruise tourism has already become a great engine for tourism development of the Binhai New District."

The international cruise home port in the Binhai New District was put into operation in June 2010. Since then it has attracted the world's three largest cruise liner companies -- America's Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines, Carnival Cruise Lines and Italy's Costa Cruise Lines. Official data showed that over the past two years, 85 international cruise liners have docked at the port. The number is likely jump to 90 in 2013 alone.

Tianjin to build cruise liner tourism zone - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese wages are 20% higher than in Mexico | Financial Times*

Fact: "Not only are average hourly manufacturing wages in Mexico now lower than those in China in constant dollar terms, they are 20 per cent less." (See citation below from Financial Times)

Average manufacturing wage in:

China - $3 per hour
Mexico - $2.50 per hour

For over four years, I've been trying to tell all of you that Greater China's 17,704 annual USPTO patents underpin China's industrialization and rising standard of living. Chinese wages are far more expensive than in Africa, India, Southeast Asia, and now Mexico.

Notice that China's manufacturing average wage has quintupled in the last ten years (see chart below).

Despite significantly higher Chinese labor costs (e.g. $3 per hour), all of the manufacturing is still in China. How do you explain this? It's the abundance of Greater Chinese USPTO patents!

----------

Mexican labour: cheaper than China | beyondbrics

"*Mexican labour: cheaper than China*
Apr 5, 2013 12:26am by Pan Kwan Yuk

It is no secret that the wage gap between Mexico and China has been narrowing in recent years. While labour costs in Mexico were roughly 200 per cent more expensive than China a decade ago, wage inflation in China and wage stagnation in Mexico have combined to close the gap to nearly zero .

But could labour in Mexico now actually be cheaper than in China? Yes, according to Carlos Capistran, an economist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch. Not only are average hourly manufacturing wages in Mexico now lower than those in China in constant dollar terms, they are 20 per cent less.

Here&#8217;s the chart from Capistran&#8217;s note to clients on Thursday:





Source: BofA Merrill Lynch"


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan remains the world's third-largest foreign holder of 125,749 USPTO patents*

For 2012, Taiwan remains the world's third-largest cumulative foreign holder of 125,749 USPTO (ie. U.S. Patent and Trademark Office) patents during the last 35 years. Essentially, Taiwan is out-innovating every other country on the planet except for the United States, Japan, and Germany. This would explain Taiwan's ever-increasing standard of living and foreign exchange reserves.

Patents By Country, State, and Year - All Patent Types (December 2012)


----------



## xuxu1457

back Yuan data&#65292; 2011 China GDp 47.16trillion Yuan, 2012 China GDP 51.93 trillion Yuan
GDP by provinces, 1 $=6.2 Yuan now
1, Guangdong 5.706792 trillion yuan
2, Jiangsu 5.405822 trillion yuan
3, Shandong 5.001324 trillion yuan
4 3.46063 trillion yuan, Zhejiang
5, Taiwan NT $ 14,035,036,000,000, equivalent to 2.9951 trillion yuan
6, Henan 2.981014 trillion yuan
7, Hebei 2.657501 trillion yuan
8, Liaoning 2.48013 trillion yuan
9, Sichuan 2.38498 trillion yuan
10 Hubei 2.225016 trillion yuan
11, Hunan 2.215423 trillion yuan
12, 2.010133 trillion yuan in Shanghai
13, Fujian 1.970178 trillion yuan
14, 1.780102 trillion yuan
15, Anhui 1.721205 trillion yuan
16 Hong Kong of 2.0401 trillion Hong Kong dollars, equivalent to 1.6598 trillion yuan
17, Inner Mongolia 1.598834 trillion yuan
18, Shaanxi 1.445118 trillion yuan
19, Heilongjiang 1.369157 trillion yuan
20, Guangxi 1.303104 trillion yuan
21, Jiangxi 1.294848 trillion yuan
22, Tianjin 1.288518 trillion yuan
23, Shanxi 1.211281 trillion yuan
24, Jilin 1.193782 trillion yuan
25, Chongqing 1.1459 trillion yuan
26, Yunnan 1.03098 trillion yuan
27, Xinjiang 746.632 billion yuan
28, Guizhou 680.22 billion yuan
29, Gansu 565.02 billion yuan
30, Hainan 285.526 billion yuan
31 Macau $ 348.2 billion, equivalent to 275.3 billion yuan
32, Ningxia 232.664 billion yuan
33, Qinghai 188.454 billion yuan
34 Tibet 69.558 billion yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

xuxu1457 said:


> back Yuan data&#65292; 2011 China GDp 47.16trillion Yuan, 2012 China GDP 51.93 trillion Yuan
> GDP by provinces, 1 $=6.2 Yuan now
> 1, Guangdong 5.706792 trillion yuan
> 2, Jiangsu 5.405822 trillion yuan
> 3, Shandong 5.001324 trillion yuan
> 4 3.46063 trillion yuan, Zhejiang
> 5, Taiwan NT $ 14,035,036,000,000, equivalent to 2.9951 trillion yuan
> 6, Henan 2.981014 trillion yuan
> 7, Hebei 2.657501 trillion yuan
> 8, Liaoning 2.48013 trillion yuan
> 9, Sichuan 2.38498 trillion yuan
> 10 Hubei 2.225016 trillion yuan
> 11, Hunan 2.215423 trillion yuan
> 12, 2.010133 trillion yuan in Shanghai
> 13, Fujian 1.970178 trillion yuan
> 14, 1.780102 trillion yuan
> 15, Anhui 1.721205 trillion yuan
> 16 Hong Kong of 2.0401 trillion Hong Kong dollars, equivalent to 1.6598 trillion yuan
> 17, Inner Mongolia 1.598834 trillion yuan
> 18, Shaanxi 1.445118 trillion yuan
> 19, Heilongjiang 1.369157 trillion yuan
> 20, Guangxi 1.303104 trillion yuan
> 21, Jiangxi 1.294848 trillion yuan
> 22, Tianjin 1.288518 trillion yuan
> 23, Shanxi 1.211281 trillion yuan
> 24, Jilin 1.193782 trillion yuan
> 25, Chongqing 1.1459 trillion yuan
> 26, Yunnan 1.03098 trillion yuan
> 27, Xinjiang 746.632 billion yuan
> 28, Guizhou 680.22 billion yuan
> 29, Gansu 565.02 billion yuan
> 30, Hainan 285.526 billion yuan
> 31 Macau $ 348.2 billion, equivalent to 275.3 billion yuan
> 32, Ningxia 232.664 billion yuan
> 33, Qinghai 188.454 billion yuan
> 34 Tibet 69.558 billion yuan



Guangdong will become the 1st trillion dollar provincial economy this year&#12290;

And in 2015 there will be 3 provinces with economic output higher than 1 trillion dollars&#12290;

By the time Zhejiang turns into a trillion dollar economy&#65292;China will be larger than the US in annual GDP&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China just surpassed the US in semiconductor manufacturing

"*China just surpassed the US in semiconductor manufacturing&#8212;and the trend is likely to accelerate*
By Christopher Mims &#8212; 7 hours ago






Making microchips is hard&#8212;and China is getting better at it every day. _AP/Paul Sakuma_





Amount of materials used to produce semiconductors, by region. _Quartz/SEMI_

For the first time since the depths of the Great Recession, the the total value of materials consumed by all the world&#8217;s makers of microchips was down&#8212;2%, to $47.11 billion. But that&#8217;s just one of the stories told by data from the annual tabulation of the total value of materials consumed by all the world&#8217;s makers of microchips, compiled by industry association SEMI.

Assembling data from SEMI&#8217;s last four annual reports&#8212;which together cover the past 5 years, a number of trends are apparent.

*China is now a bigger consumer of the raw materials used for making microchips than North America is.*

This is a huge change from 2008, when China consumed only $3.57 billion of silicon ingots and the other materials used for semiconductor manufacture, compared to $4.99 billion consumed by North America. This means that the number and productivity of plants for making microchips&#8212;which are high-investment, high-tech, finished product type manufacturing operations requiring a high level of expertise&#8212;are expanding in China even as they decline in North America. Compared to 2008, consumption of semiconductor materials in North America is down $250 million to $4.74 billion, while in China consumption has shot up 42% to $5.07 billion.

*The decline of the PC is probably to blame for the overall drop in consumption of microchip materials in 2012.*

In 2012, manufacturers shipped record numbers of mobile devices. Demand for set-top boxes and embedded systems (e.g. industrial control systems and the computers that go into cars) remained soft on account of a troubled global economy, but to see a drop in semiconductors shipped in the absence of an outright recession suggests that what&#8217;s really going on here is the decline of the PC&#8212;and the expensive, materials-hungry processors and memory it incorporates.

*Production of microchips in Japan is declining rapidly.*

What a difference five years makes. Japan, in 2008 the world&#8217;s most rapacious consumer of semiconductor materials, has seen production crash, especially in the 2011-2012 period&#8212;down 8% to $8.35 billion. Compare that with nearly $10 billion in 2008.
*
The harder it is to make microchips, the more consolidation there is in the hands of fewer manufacturers.*

From 2011 to 2012, consumption of microchip precursor materials was flat or down in every region except for China and Taiwan. Taiwan has come to dominate this industry, with contract manufacturers like Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company churning out chips for countless chip design companies that do not own their own manufacturing facilities&#8212;including mobile and telecommunications giants like Qualcomm and now, Apple.

What&#8217;s going on here is that, as we approach the end of Moore&#8217;s Law&#8212;which says, essentially, that we can expect microchips to improve at a rapid clip on a predictable timetable&#8212;we are reaching the physical limits of current manufacturing. That means factories are more expensive than ever, with price tags into the billions for a single facility. If a manufacturer wants the latest and fastest chip technology, there are only a few companies that can play at that level, and you can count them on one hand: TSMC in Taiwan, Intel and Global Foundries in North America, and Samsung in South Korea.

*Consumption of microchips in China is exploding&#8212;and more and more of them are being sourced locally.*

In 2012, China consumed 33% of the world&#8217;s integrated circuits (i.e. microchips) while the US consumed only 13.5%. Much of that, of course, is incorporated into products that will ultimately be exported&#8212;like iPhones. China&#8217;s share of world microchip consumption came to $137.5 billion in 2012, according to SEMI China. Meanwhile, the total value of microchips produced in China was only $28.5 billion. Closing that gap are companies like Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC), Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC), Shanghai HuaHong NEC Electronics Company (HHNEC), Grace Semiconductor Manufacturing and Advanced Semiconductor Manufacturing (ASMC).

In the long run, the general emphasis on electronics manufacturing in China, along with this gap between production and demand, indicates that China is, as usual, the sleeping giant in this field. While mainland China&#8217;s production of microchips lags behind most other regions, in 2012 it saw the biggest percentage growth in consumption of microchip materials and matched the absolute value of growth in Taiwan, the only other region that saw growth last year.

Here&#8217;s the thing about microchips: China&#8217;s government views them, rightly, as an important strategic asset. It&#8217;s a stretch to compare them to, say, oil, but they are clearly very important in our increasingly connected world. It&#8217;s hard to imagine a future in which they are any less important an economic enabler than they are now. So the overall trend in where they are manufactured has implications for everything from national defense to overall competitiveness in high tech."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's AMEC Dry Etch Technology qualified for 20nm Flash applications (ie. memory devices)*

AMEC Stakes Out Position In Dry Etch Technology For Memory Devices - MarketWatch

"AMEC Stakes Out Position In Dry Etch Technology For Memory Devices
April 10, 2013, 11:00 a.m. EDT
*
Company's New Single-Station Chamber Advanced Dielectric Etcher Qualified by Leading Korean Customer for Critical Flash Applications at 20nm and Below*

SHANGHAI and SEOUL, South Korea, April 10, 2013 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc. (AMEC) said today that it has developed a Single-Station Chamber Advanced Dielectric Etcher (Primo SSC AD-RIE(TM)) capable of processing the most rigorous semiconductor applications. In less than 12 months, the Primo SSC AD-RIE system was qualified by a leading Korean semiconductor manufacturer for critical Flash applications at 20nm and below. The customer has since placed an order for the tool and is now qualifying it for 15nm applications. The new etcher embodies the innovations contained in AMEC's dual-station chamber Primo D-RIE etch platform which is already well entrenched in leading memory and logic fabs across Asia.

The technology achievement marks an inflection point for AMEC -- China's largest provider of capital equipment for global manufacturers of semiconductors and LEDs. With operations and R&D centered in Shanghai, and global sales and marketing in Singapore, the company is led by a team of semiconductor equipment experts from Silicon Valley and Asia. Today's milestone validates AMEC's capability to provide highly competitive tools and technology solutions for customers' most advanced device requirements. More importantly, it places the company in an elite group of Etch leaders comprised of a handful of US and Japanese players.

Beyond Korea, companies in Taiwan, Japan and other regions are expressing interest in the Primo SSC AD-RIE etcher. This is not unexpected. The extreme challenges of dry etching at 20nm and below has virtually excluded small etch players from the vendor pool, allowing just a few leaders to dominate. The Primo SSC AD-RIE changes that dynamic and offers the industry an alternative new choice. AMEC is now preparing to engage in wafer demonstration runs. The company is also working with select customers on 15nm Flash memory and VNAND process development.

To support its Korean customers and further expand business in the region, AMEC Korea will establish a local Research and Development center this year.

AMEC Chairman and CEO Gerald Z. Yin paid tribute to the Korean customer for its close collaboration. Such collaboration is essential for the development of advanced technology that solves difficult technical problems. He added, "AMEC recognizes the importance of investing in a local hub to provide exceptional service to our Korean customers. With this in mind, we are accelerating our Korean localization plan and boosting it with elements that include intellectual property protection, as well as onsite product enhancement initiatives and responsive field support."

Commenting further on AMEC's localization strategy for Korea, KI Yoon, General Manager for Korea, added, "We're diligently developing local supply sources and seeking reliable collaboration partners not just for Korea, but for the global market as well. This will enable us to provide supply pathways to Korean customers with fabs in Korea who are also constructing fabs in China. On the technology front, we continue to innovate solutions to address the technical priorities of our Korean customers' and others worldwide. This includes development of a third-generation CCP oxide etcher and ICP etcher, as well as 450mm product lines."

Primo SSC AD-RIE is a trademark of AMEC.

About Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc. (AMEC) AMEC is China's leading provider of advanced process technology to global manufacturers of semiconductors and LEDs. The company is an entrenched supplier of dielectric and TSV etch tools, helping tier-one customers build memory and logic devices at process nodes as low as 20nm. *Today, more than 200 AMEC etch stations are positioned at leading-edge fabs across Asia.* To learn more, please visit www.amec-inc.com."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*TechEye: "Samsung manufacturing process is already half a generation behind TSMC"*

TSMC might rain on Samsung

"TSMC might rain on Samsung&#8217;s parade
*20nm SoCs coming sooner than expected*
02 Apr 2013 11:16 | by Nermin Hajdarbegovic






Although Samsung is currently the darling of the tech press and Android geeks, all might not be well in South Korea.

*TSMC&#8217;s 20nm process is apparently ahead of schedule. Focus Taiwan reports TSMC will open its first commercial 20nm facility, dubbed Fab 14, on April 20. This is a couple of months ahead of schedule and the new process will allow TSMC to maintain its lead for quite a while. 

In contrast, Samsung is still struggling to get its 28nm process off the ground.* Samsung&#8217;s previous generation Exynos 4 chips were very competitive and most were built using Samsung 32nm process. The process was pretty competitive at the time, as some competitors were stuck at 40nm. Then came along Qualcomm and it blew away the competition with its first generation 28nm Krait chips in mid-2012. This time around Qualcomm is not the only SoC maker with 28nm chips, as Nvidia&#8217;s Tegra 4 and Tegra 4i will also be stamped out in TSMC&#8217;s 28nm fabs. 

*Samsung&#8217;s first 28nm SoC, the Exynos 5 Octa, already seems to be behind schedule. As a result most Galaxy S4 phones will ship with Qualcomm processors instead. But this time next year things could get much worse for Samsung.* The Exynos 5 Octa is a very competitive chip for the time being, but the next crop of A15 and custom core SoCs from the likes of Nvidia, Qualcomm and other players could show up in roughly a year and many could use TSMC&#8217;s new 20nm process. Apple is also said to be looking at TSMC&#8217;s 20nm offer and it is looking to ditch Samsung wherever possible. 

*This leaves Samsung in a pretty pickle. Its manufacturing process is already half a generation behind* and the industry is moving to more elaborate SoC designs, with power hungry A15 cores and plenty of GPU transistors to cope with full HD displays. Although 28nm chips still have a future, they won&#8217;t be of much help in the highly competitive high-end SoC market once the competition transitions to 20nm parts. 

*Now it appears TSMC is already leaping ahead of its own 20nm schedule, while Samsung&#8217;s 28nm process is still experiencing teething problems.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese auto giant building $200M factory to make EcoMotor&#8217;s efficient engines* 

By Katie Fehrenbacher 

Apr. 9, 2013 - 4:30 AM PDT 

Five-year-old, Bill Gates and Khosla-backed, EcoMotors is finally commercializing its efficient engine technology. And it&#8217;s got a killer deal to do it: a $200 million plant being built by Chinese auto giant Zhongding Power. 

EcoMotors has reached a &#8220;massive inflection point&#8221; in the life of its business, as Khosla Ventures partner Andrew Chung explained it to me in an interview last week. On Tuesday the five-year-old startup, which is backed by Khosla, Bill Gates and Braemar Energy Ventures, announced that it has struck a deal to have Chinese auto parts giant Zhongding Power build a $200 million factory in the Anhui Province in eastern China that will make EcoMotor&#8217;s efficient, low cost and light weight engines.

The factory will be the first in the world building EcoMotor&#8217;s &#8220;opoc,&#8221; opposed piston, opposed cylinder engine, at a commercial scale. When it starts production in 2014, the factory will aim to produce 150,000 engines per year. There&#8217;s also an adjacent site that could expand production to 400,000 engines per year down the road.

Strategic deals with huge Chinese companies are becoming a valuable way for Valley cleantech startups to move into commercial production and actually have a chance at succeeding. In particular Khosla Ventures has been adept as of late at helping its companies navigate deals in China.

Chinese parts company Wanxiang invested $420 million into GreatPoint Energy &#8211; a company based in Cambridge, Mass. that converts coal into cleaner-burning natural gas &#8212; in order to commercialize GreatPoint&#8217;s technology in China. LanzaTech, which turns gases emitted from industrial processes into biofuels and biochemicals, is working with China&#8217;s largest steel producer, Baosteel, as well as Chinese coal producer Yankuang Group. Khosla Ventures has invested in both of these firms.

By partnering with a giant like Zhongding, EcoMotors doesn&#8217;t have to raise and spend a lot of money on infrastructure. In return, Zhongding will sell the engines domestically in China &#8212; these particular engines will be powerful ones used for generators, off-road vehicles and commercial vehicles. Chung called the strategy &#8220;cleantech done right.&#8221;

EcoMotors&#8217; engine can be 20 to 50 percent more efficient, 20 to 25 percent lower in cost to buy, and half the size and half the weight of a traditional engine. For car manufacturers the capital savings are even greater &#8212; at 30 to 40 percent &#8212; when using EcoMotors engine to build an efficient vehicle. When placed in a passenger light weight vehicle, the engine could deliver a 100 MPG, 5-passener, car.

The Chinese car market, as well as the engine market, are the largest and fastest growing in the world. And the Chinese government has set very aggressive goals to reduce the country&#8217;s air pollution and carbon emissions.

EcoMotors is a particularly unusual investment for a venture capital firm because the internal combustion hasn&#8217;t seen much innovation in decades. But the global trends of needing this innovation are clear: more and more countries are pushing for lowered car emissions, air pollution is a massive problem throughout developing countries, and the cars that will catch on in the price conscious developing markets will be cars that use fuel efficiently and thus save their customers money. Other startups working on efficient engines include Pinnacle Engines, Achates Power, Grail Engine Technologies, and Transonic Combustion

Chinese auto giant building $200M factory to make EcoMotor&#8217;s efficient engines &mdash; Tech News and Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;8&#19975;&#21544;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#65306;&#19977;&#20998;&#21322;&#38047;&#21487;&#36896;&#39134;&#26426;&#36215;&#33853;&#26550;*
2013&#24180;04&#26376;11&#26085; 12:07  &#25104;&#37117;&#21830;&#25253; 







&#22269;&#20043;&#37325;&#22120;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#26159;&#34913;&#37327;&#19968;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#24037;&#19994;&#23454;&#21147;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#26631;&#24535;&#12290;&#36804;&#20170;&#20026;&#27490;&#65292;&#20165;&#26377;&#32654;&#22269;&#12289;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#12289;&#27861;&#22269;3&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#26377;&#31867;&#20284;&#35774;&#22791;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#38203;&#36896;&#31561;&#32423;&#20026;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#30340;7.5&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#32780;&#25105;&#22269;&#30340;&#36798;8&#19975;&#21544;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19990;&#30028;&#31532;&#19968;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24635;&#39640;42&#31859;&#65292;&#37325;&#32422;2.2&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#21333;&#20214;&#37325;&#37327;&#22312;75&#21544;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#38646;&#20214;68&#20214;&#65292;&#21387;&#26426;&#23610;&#23544;&#12289;&#25972;&#20307;&#36136;&#37327;&#21644;&#26368;&#22823;&#21333;&#20214;&#37325;&#37327;&#22343;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#31532;&#19968;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#21382;&#26102;10&#24180;&#25171;&#36896;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#8220;&#37325;&#35013;&#20043;&#29579;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26152;&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#20030;&#34892;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#35797;&#29983;&#20135;&#26280;&#20135;&#21697;&#25512;&#20171;&#20250;&#65292;&#21521;&#29992;&#25143;&#12289;&#21512;&#20316;&#20249;&#20276;&#23637;&#31034;&#8220;&#22269;&#20043;&#37325;&#22120;&#8221;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#21450;&#20135;&#21697;&#26381;&#21153;&#24773;&#20917;&#12290;&#20174;2003&#24180;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#30003;&#35831;&#31435;&#39033;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#24320;&#22987;&#20102;10&#24180;&#30340;&#36861;&#26790;&#21382;&#31243;&#65292;&#22312;&#21560;&#25910;&#12289;&#28040;&#21270;&#12289;&#20877;&#21019;&#26032;&#30340;&#22522;&#30784;&#19978;&#65292;&#20108;&#37325;&#31361;&#30772;&#36229;&#22823;&#12289;&#36229;&#38271;&#12289;&#36229;&#37325;&#38646;&#37096;&#20214;&#30340;&#26497;&#38480;&#21046;&#36896;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#26368;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#19982;&#22266;&#26377;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#32467;&#21512;&#65292;&#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#65292;&#20351;&#20013;&#22269;&#25104;&#20026;&#25317;&#26377;&#20840;&#29699;&#26368;&#39640;&#31561;&#32423;&#27169;&#38203;&#35013;&#22791;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;8&#19975;&#21544;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#8220;&#24503;&#38451;&#36896;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26152;&#26085;&#19978;&#21320;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#24037;&#31243;&#38498;&#38498;&#22763;&#38047;&#25496;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#38498;&#22763;&#26361;&#26149;&#26195;&#20197;&#21450;&#26469;&#33258;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#31354;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#12289;&#20013;&#33322;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25511;&#32929;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#12289;&#27784;&#39134;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#12289;&#25104;&#39134;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#31561;50&#22810;&#23478;&#22269;&#20869;&#22823;&#22411;&#20225;&#19994;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#20986;&#24109;&#20102;&#25512;&#20171;&#20250;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38498;&#22763;&#38047;&#25496;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#25237;&#20837;&#35797;&#36816;&#34892;&#65292;&#23558;&#25105;&#22269;&#39640;&#31471;&#37325;&#22823;&#35013;&#22791;&#30340;&#21046;&#36896;&#33021;&#21147;&#25176;&#20030;&#21040;&#22269;&#38469;&#39030;&#32423;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#20063;&#20026;&#20013;&#22269;&#36208;&#21521;&#21046;&#36896;&#24378;&#22269;&#25472;&#24320;&#20102;&#21382;&#21490;&#24615;&#30340;&#19968;&#39029;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#21015;&#35013;&#21518;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#33322;&#31354;&#33322;&#22825;&#31561;&#26368;&#38590;&#20570;&#30340;&#22823;&#20214;&#65292;&#21160;&#21147;&#21457;&#30005;&#12289;&#28023;&#27915;&#24037;&#31243;&#12289;&#35199;&#27668;&#19996;&#36755;&#12289;&#28145;&#37096;&#24320;&#37319;&#31561;&#21508;&#34892;&#21508;&#19994;&#35201;&#29992;&#30340;&#24615;&#33021;&#26368;&#39640;&#30340;&#12289;&#23610;&#23544;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#12289;&#32467;&#26500;&#26368;&#22797;&#26434;&#30340;&#26500;&#20214;&#37117;&#33021;&#36890;&#36807;&#35813;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#22914;&#26524;&#35828;&#20197;&#21069;&#29983;&#20135;&#38203;&#20214;&#38656;&#35201;&#21315;&#38180;&#30334;&#28860;&#65292;&#37027;&#20040;&#26377;&#20102;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#21017;&#26159;&#19968;&#38180;&#23450;&#22411;&#12290;&#8221;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#39033;&#30446;&#24120;&#21153;&#21103;&#24635;&#25351;&#25381;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#21103;&#24635;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#24418;&#35937;&#22320;&#27604;&#21947;&#65292;&#35813;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#26159;&#36890;&#36807;&#24378;&#22823;&#30340;&#21387;&#21147;&#20316;&#29992;&#65292;&#20351;&#24615;&#33021;&#26222;&#36890;&#30340;&#37329;&#23646;&#26448;&#26009;&#22312;&#27169;&#20855;&#20869;&#27969;&#21160;&#65292;&#32454;&#21270;&#20869;&#37096;&#26230;&#31890;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#20214;&#30340;&#25972;&#20307;&#31934;&#23494;&#25104;&#24418;&#65292;&#36825;&#20123;&#37329;&#23646;&#26448;&#26009;&#21487;&#20197;&#34581;&#21464;&#20026;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#8220;&#39592;&#39612;&#8221;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#26694;&#26753;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#34581;&#21464;&#20026;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30340;&#8220;&#33034;&#26609;&#8221;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#28065;&#36718;&#30424;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#34581;&#21464;&#20026;&#27833;&#30000;&#30340;&#8220;&#34880;&#31649;&#8221;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#36755;&#27833;&#31649;&#19977;&#36890;&#31561;&#12290;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#23558;&#36816;&#34892;&#21407;&#29702;&#27604;&#21947;&#20026;&#8220;&#21387;&#26376;&#39292;&#8221;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#28082;&#21387;&#20256;&#36882;&#33021;&#37327;&#24418;&#25104;&#21387;&#21046;&#21147;&#65292;&#24182;&#35299;&#20915;&#19968;&#27425;&#24615;&#25104;&#22411;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;3&#20998;&#21322;&#38047;&#25630;&#23450;&#19968;&#20010;&#39134;&#26426;&#36215;&#33853;&#26550;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#20108;&#37325;&#38598;&#22242;&#21378;&#22823;&#22411;&#21387;&#26426;&#36710;&#38388;&#37324;&#65292;&#19968;&#21488;&#24040;&#22411;&#26426;&#22120;&#25670;&#22312;&#30524;&#21069;&#12290;&#36825;&#21488;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#26159;&#33322;&#31354;&#12289;&#33322;&#22825;&#12289;&#30707;&#27833;&#12289;&#21270;&#24037;&#12289;&#33337;&#33334;&#31561;&#39046;&#22495;&#25152;&#38656;&#27169;&#38203;&#20214;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#20851;&#38190;&#35774;&#22791;&#12290;&#22320;&#19978;27&#31859;&#65292;&#22320;&#19979;15&#31859;&#65292;&#24635;&#39640;42&#31859;&#65292;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;13&#23618;&#27004;&#39640;&#65292;&#37325;&#32422;2.2&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#21333;&#20214;&#37325;&#37327;&#22312;75&#21544;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#38646;&#20214;68&#20214;&#65292;&#21387;&#26426;&#23610;&#23544;&#12289;&#25972;&#20307;&#36136;&#37327;&#21644;&#26368;&#22823;&#21333;&#20214;&#37325;&#37327;&#22343;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#20043;&#39318;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26152;&#26085;&#19978;&#21320;10&#26102;&#35768;&#65292;&#22312;&#20247;&#22810;&#19987;&#23478;&#30340;&#35265;&#35777;&#19979;&#65292;&#26426;&#26800;&#21551;&#21160;&#65292;&#26426;&#26800;&#25163;&#20174;&#39640;&#28201;&#31665;&#37324;&#32531;&#24930;&#22841;&#36215;&#19968;&#20010;&#31867;&#20284;&#8220;&#20011;&#8221;&#23383;&#24418;&#29366;&#30340;&#38203;&#20214;&#65292;&#23427;&#27985;&#36523;&#25955;&#21457;&#30528;&#27225;&#33394;&#30340;&#20809;&#65292;&#19968;&#32929;&#28909;&#27668;&#34989;&#26469;&#65292;&#38543;&#21363;&#65292;&#26426;&#26800;&#25163;&#23558;&#20854;&#36865;&#33267;10&#22810;&#23618;&#27004;&#39640;&#30340;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#30340;&#38203;&#21387;&#21488;&#12290;&#8220;&#36720;&#12289;&#36720;&#12289;&#36720;&#8221;&#30340;&#19968;&#38453;&#21709;&#22768;&#20043;&#21518;&#65292;&#38203;&#21387;&#21488;&#38754;&#21512;&#25314;&#20102;&#65292;&#19968;&#31751;&#28779;&#22242;&#20174;&#32541;&#38553;&#20013;&#8220;&#21719;&#8221;&#22320;&#36454;&#20102;&#20986;&#26469;&#65292;&#20276;&#38543;&#30528;&#19981;&#26029;&#39134;&#28293;&#30340;&#28779;&#33457;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#21442;&#35266;&#20154;&#21592;&#23631;&#20303;&#21628;&#21560;&#65292;&#30446;&#19981;&#36716;&#30555;&#22320;&#30447;&#30528;&#38203;&#21387;&#21488;&#65292;&#38203;&#21387;&#21488;&#21488;&#38754;&#32531;&#32531;&#24352;&#24320;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#29992;&#20110;&#22269;&#20135;&#26576;&#22411;&#21495;&#21830;&#29992;&#39134;&#26426;&#36215;&#33853;&#26550;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#38203;&#20214;&#20135;&#29983;&#65292;&#25972;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;3&#20998;&#21322;&#38047;&#65292;&#35266;&#25705;&#30340;&#20154;&#32676;&#39039;&#26102;&#21709;&#36215;&#28909;&#28872;&#30340;&#25484;&#22768;&#12290;&#8220;&#25253;&#21578;&#65292;8&#19975;&#21544;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#39318;&#20214;&#35797;&#21387;&#25104;&#21151;&#65281;&#8221;&#25140;&#30528;&#40644;&#33394;&#23433;&#20840;&#24125;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#21592;&#35828;&#12290;&#22312;&#29616;&#22330;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#38203;&#21387;&#21327;&#20250;&#33322;&#26448;&#22996;&#20027;&#20219;&#22996;&#21592;&#26366;&#20961;&#26124;&#28608;&#21160;&#22320;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#25630;&#20102;&#19968;&#36744;&#23376;&#33322;&#31354;&#22823;&#38203;&#20214;&#65292;&#20170;&#22825;&#32456;&#20110;&#26790;&#24819;&#25104;&#30495;&#20102;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#21313;&#24180;&#30952;&#19968;&#21073; &#25171;&#36896;&#8220;&#22269;&#20043;&#37325;&#22120;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26089;&#22312;&#19978;&#19990;&#32426;70&#24180;&#20195;&#26411;&#65292;&#20108;&#37325;&#20154;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#31609;&#21010;&#35774;&#35745;&#21046;&#36896;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#12290;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#27492;&#21069;&#20844;&#24320;&#25509;&#21463;&#23186;&#20307;&#37319;&#35775;&#26102;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#21387;&#21147;&#24517;&#39035;&#26159;4&#19975;&#21544;&#32423;&#20197;&#19978;&#65292;&#25165;&#33021;&#31216;&#20043;&#20026;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#30340;&#19968;&#20221;&#36164;&#26009;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#22312;8&#19975;&#21544;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#35806;&#29983;&#21069;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;4&#19975;&#21544;&#32423;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#65292;&#32780;&#30446;&#21069;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#25317;&#26377;4&#19975;&#21544;&#32423;&#20197;&#19978;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#21482;&#26377;&#32654;&#12289;&#20420;&#12289;&#27861;3&#22269;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#26368;&#39640;&#21544;&#32423;&#20026;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;7.5&#19975;&#21544;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;1980&#24180;9&#26376;26&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#27425;&#33258;&#34892;&#30740;&#21046;&#21046;&#36896;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#21943;&#27668;&#24335;&#23458;&#26426;&#8220;&#36816;-10&#8221;&#39318;&#27425;&#35797;&#39134;&#25104;&#21151;&#21518;&#65292;&#35797;&#39134;&#32047;&#35745;170&#23567;&#26102;&#21518;&#20572;&#30041;&#20110;&#22320;&#38754;&#65292;&#8220;&#20854;&#21407;&#22240;&#24456;&#22823;&#31243;&#24230;&#19978;&#19982;&#24403;&#26102;&#20013;&#22269;&#27809;&#26377;&#33021;&#21152;&#24037;&#22823;&#22411;&#26426;&#36523;&#22823;&#26753;&#25152;&#24517;&#38656;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#26377;&#20851;&#12290;&#8221;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#30001;&#20110;&#26080;&#27861;&#29992;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#23545;&#39134;&#26426;&#22823;&#26753;&#25972;&#20307;&#38203;&#21387;&#25104;&#22411;&#20197;&#30830;&#20445;&#36136;&#37327;&#65292;&#23601;&#21482;&#33021;&#29992;&#23567;&#22411;&#35774;&#22791;&#20998;&#27573;&#38203;&#36896;&#12289;&#32452;&#21512;&#25340;&#35013;&#65292;&#36825;&#26080;&#27861;&#28385;&#36275;&#22823;&#39134;&#26426;&#25152;&#35201;&#27714;&#30340;&#36136;&#37327;&#26631;&#20934;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;2003&#24180;&#65292;&#21463;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#22996;&#25176;&#65292;30&#22810;&#20154;&#30340;&#19987;&#23478;&#32452;&#35843;&#30740;&#35770;&#35777;&#65292;&#24182;&#36890;&#36807;&#23545;&#31354;&#23458;&#12289;&#27874;&#38899;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#20998;&#26512;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;7.5&#19975;&#21544;&#32423;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#30053;&#26174;&#21151;&#33021;&#19981;&#36275;&#65292;&#26368;&#32456;&#23558;&#21387;&#21147;&#37327;&#32423;&#23450;&#22312;8&#19975;&#21544;&#12290;2007&#24180;11&#26376;15&#26085;&#65292;&#22823;&#21387;&#26426;&#35745;&#21010;&#26368;&#21518;&#25209;&#22797;&#33853;&#25143;&#20108;&#37325;&#12290;&#35770;&#35777;5&#24180;&#65292;&#24314;&#36896;5&#24180;&#65292;&#21487;&#35859;10&#24180;&#30952;&#19968;&#21073;&#12290;&#8220;&#33267;&#23569;&#19978;&#21315;&#20154;&#21442;&#19982;&#20102;&#24314;&#36896;&#12290;&#8221;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#24863;&#21497;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;2012&#24180;4&#26376;1&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20108;&#37325;&#29420;&#31435;&#33258;&#20027;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#21046;&#36896;&#12289;&#23433;&#35013;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;8&#19975;&#21544;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#28909;&#36127;&#33655;&#35797;&#36710;&#19968;&#27425;&#25104;&#21151;&#12290;&#26152;&#26085;&#65292;8&#19975;&#21544;&#22823;&#22411;&#27169;&#38203;&#21387;&#26426;&#25104;&#21151;&#35797;&#29983;&#20135;&#12290;&#8220;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#38598;&#26426;&#12289;&#30005;&#12289;&#28082;&#20026;&#19968;&#20307;&#30340;&#24040;&#31995;&#32479;&#24037;&#31243;&#65292;&#25104;&#21151;&#25361;&#25112;&#30446;&#21069;&#20154;&#31867;&#26497;&#38480;&#21046;&#36896;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;&#8221;&#38472;&#26195;&#24904;&#20171;&#32461;&#12290;&#36825;&#21488;&#35774;&#22791;&#21046;&#36896;&#25104;&#21151;&#30340;&#26412;&#36523;&#65292;&#26159;&#24456;&#22810;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#26032;&#24037;&#33402;&#30340;&#31361;&#30772;&#65292;&#21487;&#25193;&#23637;&#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#20854;&#20182;&#22810;&#31181;&#39046;&#22495;&#65292;&#23427;&#36824;&#23558;&#36752;&#23556;&#24102;&#21160;&#19968;&#25209;&#24222;&#22823;&#30340;&#33322;&#31354;&#26500;&#20214;&#30340;&#26426;&#26800;&#21152;&#24037;&#38598;&#32676;&#65292;&#24418;&#25104;&#25972;&#26426;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#25972;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#21644;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#30340;&#38381;&#21512;&#20135;&#19994;&#38142;&#12290;

news.sina.com.cn


*China's 80,000 tons forging-pressing machines: three and a half minutes to make an airplane landing gear *
At 12:07 on April 11, 2013 Chengdu Business Daily

Heavy Equipment of the Nation

Large forging-pressing ability is an important symbol to measure a country's industrial strength. To date, only three countries in the United States, Russia, France and similar equipment, the maximum forging-pressing level of 75,000 tons for Russia, while China's 80,000 tons

The world's first

The total height of 42 meters and weighs about 22,000 tons, 68 one-piece parts weighing more than 75 tons, press size, the overall quality and the largest single piece weight are the first in the world. This Chinese double lasted 10 years to build the world reload the king "

Yesterday, the Chinese double held 80,000 tons of large forging presses trial production and product promotion, to users, partners demonstrate the building of the State of the weighing and products and services. Project application large forging presses from 80,000 tons in 2003, China re-start the course of 10 years of Dream in absorption, digestion, based on a new, oversized double breakthrough, long, overweight limit of parts manufacturing to achieve a combination of the latest technology and the inherent technology, the successful production of 80,000 tons of large forging presses, making China the country with the world's highest level of forging equipment.

80,000 tons forging-pressing machine made in Deyang

Yesterday morning, the Chinese Academy of Engineering Zhong Jue, the person in charge of the Chinese Academy of Sciences Cao Chunxiao from the China Aviation Industry Corporation, China Aviation Engine Holdings Limited, Shenyang Aircraft Industry Group, flying into the industrial group, more than 50 large domestic enterprises attended the promotion .

Academician Zhong Jue said: "80,000 tons of large forging presses put into trial operation, the major equipment manufacturing capability of China's high-end lifts to the top international level, but also opened a historic chapter in China to manufacture power."

80,000 tons of large forging presses fitted out, the most difficult to do large of China's aerospace, power generation, marine engineering, natural gas, deep mining and other industries to use the highest performance, size, the most complex component can be completed by the forging press.

"If the production forgings tempered, with 80,000 tons of large forging presses a hammer stereotypes. 80,000 tons of large forging press project executive vice commander, liken Chinese double, deputy chief engineer Chen Xiaoci,, The forging machines by strong pressure, so that the general performance of the metal material flow in the mold, to refine the internal grain to achieve the the large die forgings overall precision forming, these metal materials can be transformed for the aircraft "bone" --- box beam can be transformed to the "spine" of the engine --- turbine disk can be transformed for the oilfield "vascular" --- pipeline tee. Chen Xiaoci operating principle compared to the pressure moon cake "hydraulic energy transfer to form a pressing force, and solve a one-time molding problems.

3 and a half minutes to get an aircraft landing gear

In the the large presses workshop of the two-group plant, a giant machine in front of us. This large forging presses the fields of aviation, aerospace, petroleum, chemical, shipbuilding and other key equipment required for die forging products. On the ground 27 meters, 15 meters underground, the total height of 42 meters, the equivalent of 13 stories tall, weighing about 2.2 tons, 68 one-piece parts weighing more than 75 tons, press size, the overall quality and the largest single piece weight as the first in the world.

10 o'clock yesterday morning, in the witness of many experts, the machine will start, slow to pick up a similar "Ah" shape forging manipulator box from the high temperature, it exude orange light, a surge of hot air hit, then, robot will be sent to the 10 multi-story forging presses forging station. "Boom, boom, boom" after the burst of sound, forging the countertops close, a bunch of fireball from the cracks in the "Wow" to jump out, along with the constantly flying sparks.

The visitors breath, staring at forging forging countertops slowly open, one for a particular model of the domestic large commercial aircraft landing gear forgings, the whole process three and a half minutes to observe the crowd suddenly burst into warm applause. Report, 80,000 tons forging presses successful pressure test! "Said technician wearing a yellow helmet. In the field, China Forging Association Air Materiel Committee chairman Cengfan Chang said excitedly: "engage in a lifetime of aviation forgings, is finally a dream come true."

Decade of grinding sword to create the "State of the weighing"

As early as the end of the 1970s, Shigehito to start planning the design and manufacture of large forging presses. Chen Xiaoci had public interview with the media, the pressure must be more than 40,000 tons, can be called large forging presses.

According to the double an information display, before the birth of the 80,000 tons forging presses no more than 40,000 tons of large forging press, while the countries of the world with more than 40,000 tons of large forging presses only three countries in the United States, Russia, France, the highest-ton to 75,000 tons from Russia.

September 26, 1980, China's first self-developed manufacturing jumbo jet transport Y-10 "after a successful maiden flight, after accumulated 170 hours of flight stay on the ground," largely due to China was not able to processing the large fuselage beam necessary for large-scale forging presses relevant. "Chen Xiaoci introduced large forging presses can not the aircraft beam as a whole forging molding to ensure quality, we only use a small device sub-forging, the combination of assembly, this can not be meet the quality standards required by large aircraft.

In 2003, commissioned by the State Council, the group of experts in more than 30 research and demonstration, and that the 75,000-ton die forging slightly Airbus, Boeing aircraft, function, and eventually the pressure magnitude is set at 80,000 tons. November 15, 2007, a large press was finally approved the settled heavy. Demonstration of five years, the construction of five years, can be described as "10 years of forging a sword". "At least a thousand people were involved in the construction of," Chen Xiaoci sigh.

April 1, 2012, the double independent design, manufacture and installation of the world's largest 80,000 tons forging presses heat load test a success. Yesterday, 80,000 tons of large forging presses successful trial production. "This is the the giant system works as one of a set of mechanical, electrical, hydraulic, successfully challenged the limits of human ability to manufacture" Chen Xiaoci introduced. Device manufacturing success itself, a lot of new technology, new technology breakthrough, scalable used in a variety of other areas, it will also radiation and leading a group of large aerostructures machining cluster, forming machine design, machine manufacturing and engine manufacturers closed industrial chain.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Sinopec Invests $11 Billion on Coal-to-Gas*
_Chinese Energy Companies Demand Gas_
By Justin Williams
Wednesday, April 10th, 2013
energyandcapital.com

*Sinopec Group*, the second biggest energy company in China and grandest by revenue is set to build the country&#8217;s largest coal-to-gas converting project in the world. It will invest $11.3 billion to develop the project, which will be off the ground and in full production in 8 to 10 years. This is a crucial time in development for China, which must meet a rising demand for natural gas. China is already the world leader in coal production, but as the nation&#8217;s population continues to skyrocket and the alarming concern for air quality is sounding off, coal just isn&#8217;t the safe, clean-burning energy resource that natural gas is.

The reason natural gas has become such a hot commodity is because it burns cleaner than other hydrocarbon fuels that are so widely used for energy production. Compared to coal, it produces nearly half the amount of carbon dioxide. With the ability to convert coal to gas, China would be able to harness one of its greatest natural resources and convert it into gas, lowering carbon dioxide emissions and in turn providing the people of China with a healthier air supply.

Coal to Gas
The process works in 3 stages. First is the gasification, as high pressures and temperatures are centralized in gasification towers that are usually about 200 to 250 feet tall, where the coal is turned into a mix of CO2, sulphur, and methane gas. Once it reaches this point, it is then sent through a purification and methanation process. According to Reuters, the coal-to-gas conversion rate is around 30 percent. The process is similar to the method that produces oil from coal in some other facilities around the world. The gasification and purification stages are typically developed domestically. The final stage, methanation (when carbon dioxide interacts with hydrogen to form methane gas), is generally supplied by foreign development.

The coal-to-gas production facilities will be in Zhundong, China, in the northwest region of Xinjiang, and will have a max production capacity of 8 billion cubic meters, or a little more than 280 cubic feet (bcm) of gas, annually. Production for the project will start at two nearby mines in Zhundong, which will provide the coal to be transported to the newly built coal-to-gas facilities. The mines each have the capacity to produce 15 million tons every year. The end product&#8212;the natural gas&#8212;will then run along Sinopec Group&#8217;s 30 bcm/year pipeline that runs from Xinjiang to Guangdong province in south China and to Zhejiang province in east China. The Xinjiang-Guangdong-Zhejiang pipeline, running 4,925 miles, gives Sinopec a significant advantage in China&#8217;s gas distribution market.

Chinese Coal
The ability to convert coal to gas marks a significant step in China's ability to provide a cleaner-burning source of fuel, and while China does produce more coal than anywhere else in the world, because its demand is so high, it is also the world&#8217;s biggest importer of the resource.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#25105;&#22269;&#25104;&#20026;&#20840;&#29699;&#31532;&#20108;&#20010;&#33021;&#22815;&#30740;&#21046;&#29983;&#20135;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;*
&#12288;&#12288;
&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21271;&#20140; 2013&#24180;4&#26376;6&#26085;&#30005;

&#30001;&#22810;&#23478;&#37096;&#38376;&#25903;&#25345;&#12289;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#21382;&#32463;10&#24180;&#25915;&#20851;&#24320;&#21457;&#30340;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#31995;&#21015;&#20135;&#21697;&#24050;&#36798;&#21040;&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#21516;&#31867;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#20808;&#36827;&#25216;&#26415;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#20351;&#25105;&#22269;&#25104;&#20026;&#20840;&#29699;&#31532;&#20108;&#20010;&#33021;&#22815;&#30740;&#21046;&#12289;&#29983;&#20135;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;4&#26376;11&#26085;&#19990;&#30028;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#26085;&#23558;&#26469;&#20020;&#20043;&#38469;&#65292;&#31185;&#25216;&#37096;&#12289;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#12289;&#31070;&#32463;&#35843;&#25511;&#25216;&#26415;&#22269;&#23478;&#24037;&#31243;&#23454;&#39564;&#23460;&#32852;&#21512;&#21271;&#20140;&#22825;&#22363;&#21307;&#38498;&#12289;&#21271;&#20140;&#21327;&#21644;&#21307;&#38498;&#31561;&#37096;&#38376;&#21644;&#21333;&#20301;6&#26085;&#22312;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#20849;&#21516;&#20030;&#21150;&#8220;&#31532;&#20108;&#23626;&#28165;&#21326;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#35770;&#22363;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#26085;&#20851;&#29233;&#27963;&#21160;&#8221;&#22823;&#22411;&#20844;&#30410;&#27963;&#21160;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#25915;&#20851;&#39033;&#30446;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#12289;&#33322;&#22825;&#33322;&#31354;&#23398;&#38498;&#25945;&#25480;&#26446;&#36335;&#26126;&#22312;&#35770;&#22363;&#19978;&#35828;&#65292;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#23558;&#30005;&#26497;&#26893;&#20837;&#22823;&#33041;&#30340;&#29305;&#23450;&#37096;&#20301;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#24930;&#24615;&#30005;&#21050;&#28608;&#36798;&#21040;&#27835;&#30103;&#25928;&#26524;&#65292;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#23433;&#20840;&#12289;&#21487;&#36870;&#12289;&#30103;&#25928;&#26174;&#33879;&#30340;&#31070;&#32463;&#35843;&#33410;&#27835;&#30103;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#26159;&#30446;&#21069;&#22806;&#31185;&#27835;&#30103;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#30340;&#39318;&#36873;&#30103;&#27861;&#65292;&#20840;&#19990;&#30028;&#24050;&#26377;&#36229;&#36807;10&#19975;&#21517;&#24739;&#32773;&#26893;&#20837;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#20316;&#20026;&#19968;&#31181;&#26377;&#28304;&#26893;&#20837;&#31867;&#39640;&#31471;&#21307;&#30103;&#22120;&#26800;&#65292;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#20855;&#26377;&#24456;&#39640;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#21644;&#24037;&#31243;&#24320;&#21457;&#38590;&#24230;&#12290;&#22312;&#31185;&#25216;&#37096;&#12289;&#21271;&#20140;&#24066;&#31561;&#22810;&#26041;&#25903;&#25345;&#19979;&#65292;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#23558;&#36733;&#20154;&#33322;&#22825;&#39640;&#31185;&#25216;&#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#30740;&#21457;&#65292;&#21382;&#32463;10&#24180;&#25915;&#20851;&#32456;&#20110;&#30740;&#21046;&#25104;&#21151;&#65292;&#24182;&#22312;&#20020;&#24202;&#19978;&#19982;&#21271;&#20140;&#22825;&#22363;&#21307;&#38498;&#12289;&#21271;&#20140;&#21327;&#21644;&#21307;&#38498;&#31561;&#24314;&#31435;&#23494;&#20999;&#21512;&#20316;&#20851;&#31995;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#21333;&#36890;&#36947;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#21644;&#21452;&#36890;&#36947;&#21487;&#20805;&#30005;&#33041;&#36215;&#25615;&#22120;&#20849;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#36817;&#30334;&#20363;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#24739;&#32773;&#30340;&#20020;&#24202;&#27835;&#30103;&#65292;&#26415;&#21518;&#38543;&#35775;&#26368;&#38271;&#36798;&#21040;40&#20010;&#26376;&#65292;&#30103;&#25928;&#21487;&#38752;&#12289;&#24615;&#33021;&#31283;&#23450;&#12289;&#22823;&#22823;&#38477;&#20302;&#20102;&#24739;&#32773;&#30340;&#27835;&#30103;&#25104;&#26412;&#12290;2010&#24180;&#65292;&#35813;&#39033;&#25104;&#26524;&#20316;&#20026;&#8220;&#21313;&#19968;&#20116;&#8221;&#22269;&#23478;&#31185;&#25216;&#25903;&#25745;&#35745;&#21010;&#31038;&#20250;&#21457;&#23637;&#39046;&#22495;&#21313;&#22823;&#31185;&#25216;&#25104;&#26524;&#21442;&#21152;&#8220;&#21313;&#19968;&#20116;&#8221;&#22269;&#23478;&#37325;&#22823;&#31185;&#25216;&#25104;&#23601;&#23637;&#65292;2012&#24180;&#20837;&#36873;&#20013;&#22269;&#39640;&#26657;&#21313;&#22823;&#31185;&#25216;&#36827;&#23637;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25968;&#25454;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#24739;&#32773;&#24050;&#36229;&#36807;200&#19975;&#65292;&#24085;&#37329;&#26862;&#30149;&#24050;&#25104;&#20026;&#24433;&#21709;&#25105;&#22269;&#32769;&#24180;&#20154;&#36523;&#20307;&#20581;&#24247;&#21644;&#29983;&#27963;&#36136;&#37327;&#30340;&#37325;&#22823;&#30142;&#30149;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20316;&#32773;&#65306;&#21556;&#26230; &#26446;&#27743;&#28059; (&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038


news.sohu.com






Illustration courtesy





chinajs120.com





guancha.cn/Science



*China has become the world's second country able to develop and produce brain pacemakers*

Xinhua News Agency, Beijing, April 6, 2013

Supported by a number of departments, Tsinghua University after 10 years of research and development of brain pacemaker series of similar products has reached the international advanced level of technology, making China the world's second development, production brain pacemaker country.

April 11 World Parkinson's Disease Day will be the dawn of the Ministry of Science and Technology, Tsinghua University, neural regulation of National Engineering Laboratory Joint Beijing Tiantan Hospital, Beijing Union Medical College Hospital and other departments and units at Tsinghua University jointly organized the second Tsinghua brain pacemaker Parkinson's disease day care activities "large public events.

Brain pacemaker implanted electrodes in specific parts of the brain, to achieve the therapeutic effect of chronic electrical stimulation is a safe, reversible brain pacemaker, Tsinghua University research project leader, Li Luming, Professor of the School of Aerospace, said at the forum, efficacy significant neuromodulation treatment, surgical treatment is the preferred therapy for Parkinson's disease, more than 100,000 patients worldwide implanted brain pacemaker.

It is understood that the brain pacemaker has high-end as an active implantable medical devices, high technology and engineering development is difficult. Multi-party support of the Ministry of Science and Technology, Beijing, Tsinghua University, used in manned space high-tech research and development of brain pacemaker, finally succeeded after 10 years of research, and clinical and Beijing Tiantan Hospital, Beijing Union Medical College Hospital to establish close relations of cooperation. At present, the single-channel brain pacemaker developed by Tsinghua University and dual-channel rechargeable computer pacemaker conducted a total of nearly 100 cases of clinical treatment of Parkinson's disease patients were followed up for a maximum period of 40 months, effective and reliable, stable performance and greatly reduce the cost of treating patients. In 2010, the results as "Eleventh Five-Year" National Science and Technology Support Program field of social development the top ten scientific and technological achievements to participate in the "Eleventh Five-Year" major national Science and Technology Exhibition 2012 selected ten science and technology progress.

The data show that Parkinson's disease patients in China has exceeded 2 million, Parkinson's disease has become the major diseases affecting the health and quality of life of elderly people in China.

Reporters: Wu Jing, Jiang-Tao Li (Source: Xinhua)

Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China's deep-sea center 'open to the whole world'
*
Updated: 2013-04-13 01:20 By WANG QIAN and XIE CHUANJIAO in Qingdao ( China Daily)

China's deep-sea center 'open to the whole world' |Society |chinadaily.com.cn

Shandong province marine facility expected to start operating next year

The China National Deep Sea Center, expected to start operating next year, will be open to China and the world to explore the ocean depths, according to a senior official.

Liu Feng, director of the center, said that by drawing on ideas from the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution in the United States, a well-known ocean research, engineering and educational organization, the center will act as a bridge connecting scientists' demands with technical research and development.

With building expected to start in May, the center will cover about 26 hectares of land and 62.7 hectares of sea in Jimo county, off the east coast of Shandong province, serving as a support station for deep-sea facilities, including Jiaolong, China's manned submersible.

The center's design plan includes a construction and maintenance workshop, a scientific research building, a large pool for experimental dives, and training facilities. It will feature five berths to accommodate two vessels weighing 6,000 metric tons and three of 3,000 tons.

Xinhua News Agency reported that the center will cost an estimated 495 million yuan ($78.6 million) for initial construction, but Liu said the cost can only be disclosed after the feasibility report is approved by the National Development and Reform Commission.

Scientists can apply to use the deep-sea equipment managed by the center, Liu said.

Liu also said an expert assessment committee should be set up to assess applications, and arrange them according to urgency and feasibility, as the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution does.

But regulations and detailed operating rules, such as how to levy charges, are still being considered. The deep-sea base program is the fifth of its kind in the world, following those in the US, Russia, France and Japan.

Center: Many countries have set goals to explore ocean

"Besides Jiaolong, other ocean research facilities will be managed by the center, including a 4,000 ton mother ship for submersible and ocean scientific research vessels and automatic underwater vehicles," Liu said.

Ren Zhengang, director of the construction office at the Qingdao Blue Economic Zone, said the center's land construction project will start later this year.

The deep-sea base program is also on the schedule of the China Ocean Mineral Resource Research and Development Association this year, said Jin Jiancai, secretary-general of the association.

He said the center will provide maintenance and technical support for deep-sea equipment, such as Jiaolong.

With attention focusing on construction of the deep-sea center, China is accelerating its oceanic exploration efforts.

At the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in November, Hu Jintao, former general secretary of the CPC Central Committee, said building China into a maritime power has strategic importance.

Oceans cover about 70 percent of the Earth's surface, influencing the climate, producing half the planet's oxygen and providing huge economic value.

"It is not enough to just explore our three million-square-kilometer seawater area for China. The deep sea, as an important part of the ocean, should be covered in our scientific research and exploration, which is also a part of building China into a maritime power," Liu said, adding it is also the reason for establishing the center.

Scientists believe the sea at depths of 4,000 to 6,000 meters holds abundant deposits of rare metals and methane hydrate, a form of natural gas bound in ice that could serve as a new energy source.

Besides China, many countries are accelerating efforts to explore the ocean for undersea resources and energy.

China sent Jiaolong below 7,000 meters in June 2012. It will be sent to the South China Sea and the Pacific Ocean from June to September for scientific research.

Liu said a plan for the center's deep-sea equipment development for the next five to 10 years will be drawn up this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Teen golfer shoots 73 on 1st day at Masters |Golf |chinadaily.com.cn

Updated: 2013-04-12 17:11 
By Garrett Johnston in Augusta, Georgia (Chinadaily.com.cn)





Fourteen-year-old amateur Guan Tianlang of China celebrates sinking a birdie putt on the 18th green during first round play in the 2013 Masters golf tournament at the Augusta National Golf Club in Augusta, Georgia, April 11, 2013. [Photo/Agencies]



The youngest player in US Masters history, Guan Tianlang of China, played an impressive opening round of one-over 73 at Augusta National on Thursday.

He made a birdie putt from off the green at the 18th hole and added a fist pump and tip of the hat to boot, completing his historic round in style.

He trails first-round leaders Sergio Garcia of Spain and Marc Leishman of Australia by seven shots after their 6-under 66s and sits in a tie for 46th place - in the middle of the pack of the most distinguished professionals from around the globe.

"He played a beautiful round of golf," Guan's playing partner and two-time US Masters champion Ben Crenshaw said. "He stays well within himself, he's very confident, and obviously has beautiful hands."

The hands Crenshaw referred to enabled Guan to chip the ball close to the flag on many occasions, saving vital shots down the stretch of his first round.

Throughout the day the 14-year-old showed a maturity far beyond his years. 

Asked after the round if Thursday was the most amazing experience of his life, Guan agreed.

"It's like a dream come true," Guan said, "To play some good golf today just feels great."

He also had to deal with nerves at the first hole after he watched his playing partners hit their tee shots well left.

"I feel great to play the first round here," Guan said. "And just a little bit nervous on the first tee, but I hit a great tee shot on it and after that I just felt comfortable."

He went on to hit his first three fairways of the day, culminating with a birdie at the third hole.

"He stuck right to his plan the whole day," Crenshaw said. "(He) didn't get rattled, really wonderful to see."

On the short 350-yard par-4 third, there was a moment that easily could have shaken the youngster. As Guan lined up his birdie putt, Henrik Stenson's drive from back on the tee hit and rolled through the green on which Guan stood. Matteo Manessero, the third member of Guan's group, acknowledged the players on the distant tee box with a thumbs up and the veteran Crenshaw did as well. Guan never lost his focus or even seemed to notice the other ball and promptly sank the first birdie of his US Masters from 20 feet. Strong applause erupted from the gallery.

Guan's focus was evident throughout his round, which included three more birdies, and came s no surprise to John Ho. Ho is the vice-president of Lion Lake Country Club and Sheraton Hotel in Qingyuan where Guan's father, Guan Hanwen, takes his son to practice seven days a week. Ho says they usually stay from mid-afternoon until dark.

"He practices hard and smart," Ho said. "Not like a kid, like a very mature person. When he got the invitation to the Masters, we cut the practice green down especially for him. We made it faster and closer to Masters conditions."

Guan took on the Masters conditions on Thursday and now leads the other four amateurs in the field. Reigning US Amateur champion Steven Fox is next best at 4-over par, three shots behind Guan.

Even current co-leader Garcia was impressed by what Guan was able to do on Thursday. 

"It's very impressive," Garcia said. "There's no doubt that the conditions were pretty good, but you still have to do it."

Garcia tasted amateur success when he won the British Amateur in 1998 and was a semifinalist at the 1998 US Amateur as an 18-year-old. 

"I think 1-over was a good score for him," Manessero said. "You can see he can do that (Friday) again without any problem. I mean, I think it shows good potential."

The magical week at Augusta continues on Friday for Guan when he tees off in his second round with Manessero (3-over) and Crenshaw (8-over) and with making the cut firmly in his sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's railway infrastrucure investment up 28%*
Updated: 2013-04-12 10:04
(Xinhua)

BEIJING - China's investment in railway infrastructure increased 28 percent to 54.51 billion yuan ($8.65 billion) in the first three months of 2013, the China Railway Corporation (*CRC*) said on Thursday. 

The growth rate was slighter higher than the 20.9 percent registered in the first two months. 

To reduce bureaucracy, the National People's Congress, China's parliament last month adopted a cabinet reshuffle plan which included the dismantling of the Ministry of Railways into administrative and commercial arms. 

On March 14, the CRC, which took over the commercial functions of the former MOR, went into business. 

The corporation said it is mobilizing resources to ensure the completion of key projects on schedule. The passenger lines between Nanjing and Hangzhou, Hangzhou and Ningbo, Tianjin and Qinhuangdao and Panjin and Yingkou have gone through technical examinations. 

According to the national plan, China will invest 520 billion yuan in railway infrastructure this year and 5,200 km of new lines will be put into use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#21488;&#33258;&#20027;&#22823;&#22411;&#26530;&#32445;&#26426;&#22330;&#22871;&#34892;&#26446;&#22788;&#29702;&#31995;&#32479;&#36890;&#36807;&#39564;&#25910;*


*China's first independent large hub airport sets of baggage handling system certified for quality acceptance
*










































&#20013;&#21830;&#24773;&#25253;&#32593;(?????_????_????_?????????) &#26085;&#26399;&#65306;2013-4-3 [&#25171;&#21360;] [&#20851;&#38381;]

&#25454;&#24037;&#20449;&#37096;&#21457;&#24067;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#22269;&#20869;&#22823;&#22411;&#26530;&#32445;&#26426;&#22330;&#25104;&#21151;&#24212;&#29992;&#30340;&#22269;&#20135;&#26234;&#33021;&#21270;&#34892;&#26446;&#22788;&#29702;&#31995;&#32479;3&#26376;30&#26085;&#22312;&#26118;&#26126;&#26032;&#26426;&#22330;&#36890;&#36807;&#22269;&#23478;&#26377;&#20851;&#37096;&#38376;&#32452;&#32455;&#30340;&#29616;&#22330;&#39564;&#25910;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#22269;&#23478;&#25112;&#30053;&#24615;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#37325;&#28857;&#25903;&#25345;&#30340;&#39318;&#25209;&#39033;&#30446;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;

&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#33337;&#33334;&#37325;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#26118;&#26126;&#33337;&#33334;&#35774;&#22791;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#25215;&#21046;&#65292;&#33258;2012&#24180;6&#26376;28&#26085;&#22312;&#26118;&#26126;&#38271;&#27700;&#22269;&#38469;&#26426;&#22330;&#25237;&#20837;&#20351;&#29992;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;*&#31995;&#32479;&#36816;&#34892;&#24179;&#31283;&#65292;&#32463;&#21463;&#20102;&#23454;&#38469;&#36816;&#34892;&#30340;&#26816;&#39564;&#65292;&#29575;&#20808;&#23454;&#29616;&#34892;&#26446;&#22788;&#29702;&#31995;&#32479;&#25104;&#22871;&#35013;&#22791;&#22269;&#20135;&#21270;&#65292;&#21333;&#26465;&#25910;&#38598;&#32447;&#22788;&#29702;&#33021;&#21147;&#36798;&#27599;&#23567;&#26102;900&#20214;&#65292;&#34892;&#26446;&#38169;&#35823;&#20998;&#26816;&#29575;&#23567;&#20110;&#19975;&#20998;&#20043;&#19968;&#65292;&#34892;&#26446;&#26465;&#30721;&#25104;&#21151;&#35835;&#21462;&#29575;&#22823;&#20110;98%&#12290;&#19982;&#22269;&#22806;&#21516;&#31867;&#20135;&#21697;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#20135;&#21697;&#20215;&#26684;&#20165;&#20026;&#36827;&#21475;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;1/8,&#27599;&#24180;&#36816;&#34892;&#32500;&#25252;&#36153;&#21017;&#20026;&#36827;&#21475;&#30340;1/60&#12290;*

&#19987;&#23478;&#39564;&#25910;&#22996;&#21592;&#20250;&#19968;&#33268;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#39033;&#30446;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#21644;&#31034;&#33539;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#22269;&#22823;&#22411;&#26530;&#32445;&#26426;&#22330;&#34892;&#26446;&#22788;&#29702;&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#30740;&#21046;&#24320;&#21457;&#21644;&#20135;&#19994;&#21270;&#33021;&#21147;&#39318;&#27425;&#23454;&#29616;&#37325;&#22823;&#31361;&#30772;&#65292;&#22635;&#34917;&#20102;&#22269;&#20869;&#21516;&#31867;&#20135;&#21697;&#31354;&#30333;&#24182;&#36798;&#21040;&#20102;&#22269;&#38469;&#20808;&#36827;&#25216;&#26415;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#23436;&#20840;&#28385;&#36275;&#22269;&#23478;&#25112;&#30053;&#24615;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#19987;&#39033;&#65293;&#26234;&#33021;&#21046;&#36896;&#20135;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#19987;&#39033;&#30340;&#39044;&#26399;&#30446;&#26631;&#12290;&#20026;&#23613;&#24555;&#24418;&#25104;&#26426;&#22330;&#34892;&#26446;&#22788;&#29702;&#31995;&#32479;&#21019;&#26032;&#21457;&#23637;&#33021;&#21147;&#12289;&#22521;&#32946;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#24066;&#22330;&#65292;&#19979;&#19968;&#27493;&#24212;&#37325;&#28857;&#25512;&#36827;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#22312;&#37073;&#24030;&#12289;&#37325;&#24198;&#21644;&#21271;&#20140;&#31532;&#20108;&#26426;&#22330;&#31561;&#22269;&#20869;&#22823;&#22411;&#26530;&#32445;&#26426;&#22330;&#30340;&#25512;&#24191;&#24212;&#29992;&#12290;


*China's first independent large hub airport sets of baggage handling system through the acceptance
**
CBIW (?????_????_????_?????????) Date :2013-4-3 [Print] 

***According to the Ministry announced that the large hub airports in the country for the first time the successful application of the domestic intelligence baggage handling system March 30 in Kunming new airport site acceptance by the relevant departments of the state organization. This is one of the first projects of national strategic emerging industries key support.

**The project by the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, Kunming Shipbuilding Equipment Group Company for the system, since June 28, 2012 put into use the long water International Airport in Kunming, the system running smoothly, withstood the test of the actual operation, the first to achieve the baggage handling system equipment localization, *a single collection line processing capacity of 900 per hour, Luggage error sorting rate of less than one ten-thousandth, Luggage successful barcode read rates greater than 98%. Compared with similar foreign products,* *the product price is only 1/8 of the imported products, the annual operation and maintenance fees for imports 1/60.*

**Acceptance committee of experts agreed that the success of the project development and application of the model, marking China's large hub airport baggage handling system research and development and industrial capacity for the first time to achieve major breakthroughs, to fill gaps in the domestic like product and reached the international advanced level of technology, completely to meet the special national strategic emerging industries - intelligent manufacturing industry to develop special target. Innovation and development capacity of the airport baggage handling system as soon as possible, cultivate new industries market, the next step should focus on promoting the popularization and application of the system in Zhengzhou, Chongqing and Beijing airport and other major domestic hub airports.

google translation

*Manufacturer's Information*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

This is one of the many requisites that will make China THE world&#8216;s leader in high-tech and high value-added manufacturing&#65306;

[YouKu]XNTQzNzgyNjQ4.html[/YouKu]

The world's largest 80000-tonne forging press at work forging C919's landing gear&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#35797;&#39134;&#25104;&#21151; &#22320;&#27807;&#27833;&#8220;&#21464;&#24223;&#20026;&#23453;&#8221;*

2013&#24180;04&#26376;24&#26085;19:52 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#38395;&#32593; &#25163;&#26426;&#30475;&#26032;&#38395;


*Chinese bio-aviation fuel test flight successful waste oil "turning waste into treasure"*

2013 04 24, 2011 19:52 Source: China News Mobile read the news

news_energy.people.com.cn

Photo link&#8212;news.jschina.com.cn





&#36825;&#26159;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#39318;&#27425;&#39564;&#35777;&#35797;&#39134;&#20202;&#24335;&#29616;&#22330;&#65288;4&#26376;24&#26085;&#65289;&#12290; 
This is the bio-aviation fuel verify that the test flight ceremony for the first time (April 24).





4&#26376;24&#26085;&#65292;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#27491;&#22312;&#21521;&#20934;&#22791;&#36827;&#34892;&#39564;&#35777;&#35797;&#39134;&#30340;&#39134;&#26426;&#21152;&#27880;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#12290;
April 24, staff are to prepare the verification test aircraft filling biological aviation fuel.





4&#26376;24&#26085;&#65292;&#21152;&#27880;&#20102;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#30340;&#39134;&#26426;&#22312;&#28165;&#26216;&#30340;&#38654;&#38701;&#20013;&#36215;&#39134;
April 24, aircraft filled with the bio-fuel for jets took off in the early morning mist.



&#20013;&#26032;&#32593;&#19978;&#28023;4&#26376;24&#26085;&#30005;(&#35760;&#32773; &#23447;&#26216;&#20142&#38543;&#30528;24&#26085;&#19996;&#26041;&#33322;&#31354;&#20844;&#21496;&#31354;&#23458;A-320&#39134;&#26426;&#25104;&#21151;&#25191;&#34892;1&#20010;&#21322;&#23567;&#26102;&#30340;&#39564;&#35777;&#39134;&#34892;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#27425;&#33258;&#20027;&#20135;&#26435;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#39564;&#35777;&#39134;&#34892;&#33719;&#24471;&#25104;&#21151;&#65292;&#36825;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#20196;&#22269;&#20154;&#28145;&#24694;&#30171;&#32477;&#30340;&#22320;&#27807;&#27833;&#21487;&#20197;&#21464;&#24223;&#20026;&#23453;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24403;&#22825;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#23616;&#21521;&#19996;&#26041;&#33322;&#31354;&#20844;&#21496;&#39041;&#21457;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#29305;&#35768;&#39134;&#34892;&#35768;&#21487;&#35777;&#21518;&#65292;&#19996;&#33322;&#20351;&#29992;&#29616;&#24441;&#31354;&#20013;&#23458;&#36710;A320&#22411;&#23458;&#26426;&#21152;&#27880;&#20013;&#22269;&#33258;&#20027;&#30693;&#35782;&#20135;&#26435;&#30340;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#27833;&#33150;&#31354;&#32780;&#36215;&#65292;&#39564;&#35777;&#39134;&#34892;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#35760;&#24405;&#19979;&#21508;&#39033;&#37325;&#35201;&#25968;&#25454;&#12289;&#25351;&#26631;&#21518;&#24179;&#31283;&#30528;&#33853;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#34425;&#26725;&#22269;&#38469;&#26426;&#22330;&#65292;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#20316;&#25104;&#21151;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;*&#20013;&#30707;&#21270;&#30456;&#20851;&#19987;&#23478;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#24050;&#25104;&#21151;&#36716;&#21270;&#20026;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#29028;&#30340;&#21407;&#26009;&#26377;&#24223;&#24323;&#21160;&#26893;&#29289;&#27833;&#33026;(&#22320;&#27807;&#27833&#12289;&#20892;&#26519;&#24223;&#24323;&#29289;&#12289;&#27833;&#34299;&#31561;&#65292;&#32780;&#26412;&#27425;&#35797;&#39134;&#21152;&#27880;&#30340;&#33322;&#29028;&#26159;&#37096;&#20998;&#26159;&#30001;&#22320;&#27807;&#27833;&#36716;&#21270;&#65292;&#37096;&#20998;&#26159;&#30001;&#26837;&#27016;&#27833;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;&#8220;&#21464;&#36523;&#8221;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#65292;&#31185;&#30740;&#20154;&#21592;&#38656;&#35201;&#23558;&#21407;&#26412;&#27987;&#31264;&#12289;&#31896;&#33147;&#30340;&#27833;&#33026;&#31896;&#24230;&#12289;&#27832;&#28857;&#31561;&#38477;&#20302;&#65292;&#20877;&#29983;&#20026;&#29983;&#29289;&#29123;&#27833;&#12290;&#30456;&#36739;&#20110;&#20256;&#32479;&#33322;&#29028;&#65292;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#29028;&#21487;&#23454;&#29616;&#20943;&#25490;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;55%&#33267;92%&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#21487;&#20197;&#20877;&#29983;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#21487;&#25345;&#32493;&#24615;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#26080;&#38656;&#23545;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#36827;&#34892;&#25913;&#35013;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#24456;&#39640;&#30340;&#29615;&#20445;&#20248;&#21183;&#12290;*

&#12288;&#12288;&#19996;&#26041;&#33322;&#31354;&#20844;&#21496;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#22312;&#25104;&#21151;&#23454;&#26045;&#22269;&#20135;&#29983;&#29289;&#33322;&#29028;&#39564;&#35777;&#39134;&#34892;&#21518;&#65292;&#23558;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#22312;&#21830;&#21153;&#33322;&#32447;&#19978;&#25512;&#24191;&#36816;&#29992;&#65292;&#20351;&#26356;&#22810;&#29616;&#24441;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#29615;&#20445;&#24615;&#33021;&#24471;&#21040;&#25913;&#21892;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#31243;&#24230;&#20943;&#23569;&#28201;&#23460;&#27668;&#20307;&#25490;&#25918;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26085;&#21069;&#33655;&#20848;&#30343;&#23478;&#33322;&#31354;&#20063;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#8220;&#22320;&#27807;&#27833;&#8221;&#20877;&#29983;&#33322;&#29028;&#20840;&#29699;&#35797;&#39134;&#65292;&#32780;&#26089;&#21069;&#65292;2009&#24180;1&#26376;7&#26085;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#22823;&#38470;&#33322;&#31354;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#19968;&#26550;&#27874;&#38899;737&#23458;&#26426;&#25104;&#21151;&#23436;&#25104;&#21271;&#32654;&#27954;&#39318;&#27425;&#21830;&#19994;&#39134;&#26426;&#29983;&#29289;&#29123;&#26009;&#35797;&#39564;&#39134;&#34892;&#12290;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#20840;&#29699;&#39318;&#27425;&#21033;&#29992;&#28023;&#34299;&#25552;&#21462;&#29289;&#36827;&#34892;&#30340;&#21830;&#19994;&#39134;&#26426;&#29983;&#29289;&#29123;&#26009;&#39134;&#34892;&#12290;

BEIJING, April 24 (Reporter Chen Liang Zong) With the successful implementation of a half-hour verification flight in 24 Eastern Airlines Airbus A-320 aircraft, bio-aviation fuel verification flight of China's first independent property rights to be successful,this means that the waste oil can make people hated turning waste into treasure, bio-aviation fuel.

Bio-aviation fuel concession awarded to Eastern Airlines flight permit the day of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), China Eastern Airlines the active Airbus A320 aircraft into the sky filling the bio-aviation fuel China's independent intellectual property rights, verify that the flight record important data, indicators after a smooth landing at the Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport, flight test work completed successfully.

*Sinopec experts, has successfully transformed into bio-jet fuel raw material waste Animal and vegetable fats and oils (waste oil), agriculture, forestry, waste, algae oil, the test raises jet fuel by waste oil into part is transformed by the palm. "Change" in the process, researchers need to be that thick, sticky oil viscosity, boiling point, lower, renewable biofuel. Compared to traditional jet fuel, bio-jet fuel carbon dioxide emissions can be achieved 55-92%, not only renewable, sustainable, and require no modification to the engine, with a high environmental advantages.*

Eastern Airlines validation flight in the successful implementation of domestic bio-jet fuel, will further promote the use of business routes, the more active the environmental performance of the aircraft to be improved, to minimize greenhouse gas emissions.

KLM Royal Dutch Airlines recently realized the "waste oil" renewable aviation fuel global test earlier, January 7, 2009, Continental Airlines Boeing 737 successfully completed the first commercial aircraft in North America biofuel test flight. It is understood that this is the world's first use of seaweed extract was subjected to the commercial aircraft biofuels flight.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

Can anyone tell me anything about a Mr. Zhang Ke of the ShineWing accounting firm who was found dead with two bullet holes in the Yangtze a few days after he had "_audited some local government bond issues and found them very dangerous_".

The article is from the Financial Times which is behind a paywall so i cannot link.


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#29926;&#20809;&#32420;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#38382;&#19990; *
&#20891;&#20107;&#35201;&#38395;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;2013-04-24 14:51

*China megawatts advent of Optic fiber lasers *
Military News Xinhua 2013-04-24 14:51







&#36164;&#26009;&#22270;&#65306;&#28608;&#20809;&#28938;&#25509;&#27773;&#36710;
Data Figure: laser welding car

http://news.qq.com

&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#27494;&#27721;4&#26376;23&#26085;&#30005;(&#35760;&#32773;&#24278;&#21531;&#12289;&#38472;&#20426&#32463;&#30001;&#19968;&#26681;&#32483;&#33457;&#38024;&#31895;&#32454;&#30340;&#20809;&#32420;&#65292;&#37322;&#25918;&#20986;&#30340;&#28608;&#20809;&#33021;&#37327;&#21487;&#28938;&#25509;&#39134;&#26426;&#12289;&#36718;&#33337;&#12290;&#35760;&#32773;22&#26085;&#20174;&#27494;&#27721;&#24066;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#21488;&#19975;&#29926;&#36830;&#32493;&#20809;&#32420;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#22312;&#20809;&#35895;&#38382;&#19990;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25104;&#20026;&#32487;&#32654;&#22269;&#21518;&#31532;&#20108;&#20010;&#25484;&#25569;&#27492;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;

&#35760;&#32773;&#22312;&#27494;&#27721;&#38160;&#31185;&#30740;&#21457;&#20013;&#24515;&#30475;&#21040;&#65292;&#36825;&#21488;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#34429;&#28982;&#21482;&#26377;&#32422;&#20004;&#21488;&#20912;&#26588;&#21472;&#21152;&#22823;&#23567;&#65292;&#23427;&#32922;&#23376;&#37324;&#21364;&#34255;&#30528;10&#22359;&#8220;&#33021;&#37327;&#26041;&#8221;&#65292;&#27599;&#22359;1100&#29926;&#65292;&#21508;&#20135;&#29983;&#19968;&#26465;&#28608;&#20809;&#26463;&#65292;10&#26465;&#28608;&#20809;&#26463;&#20877;&#27719;&#32858;&#21040;&#19968;&#26681;&#20809;&#32420;&#65292;&#24418;&#25104;&#21512;&#21147;&#65292;&#26368;&#32456;&#20135;&#29983;1&#19975;&#29926;&#30340;&#24378;&#22823;&#33021;&#37327;&#8212;&#8212;&#36825;&#39033;&#28608;&#20809;&#21151;&#29575;&#21512;&#26463;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#34987;&#32654;&#22269;&#35270;&#20026;&#19975;&#29926;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#30340;&#26680;&#24515;&#26426;&#23494;&#12290;

&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#20026;&#25171;&#30772;&#22404;&#26029;&#65292;&#20004;&#20301;&#22269;&#23478;&#8220;&#21315;&#20154;&#35745;&#21010;&#8221;&#19987;&#23478;&#38379;&#22823;&#40527;&#12289;&#26446;&#25104;&#29575;&#38431;&#65292;&#21382;&#26102;&#19968;&#24180;&#30740;&#21457;&#25915;&#20851;&#65292;&#32456;&#20110;&#25484;&#25569;&#35813;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#33258;&#20027;&#30693;&#35782;&#20135;&#26435;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#22312;&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#65292;&#20809;&#32420;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#24191;&#27867;&#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#24037;&#19994;&#36896;&#33337;&#12289;&#27773;&#36710;&#21046;&#36896;&#12289;&#33322;&#31354;&#33322;&#22825;&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#35774;&#22791;&#31561;&#39046;&#22495;&#12290;&#19982;&#20256;&#32479;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#23427;&#30340;&#32791;&#30005;&#20165;&#20026;&#20854;1/5&#65292;&#20307;&#31215;&#21482;&#26377;&#20854;1/10&#65292;&#20294;&#36895;&#24230;&#24555;4&#20493;&#65292;&#36716;&#25442;&#25928;&#29575;&#39640;20%&#65292;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#27745;&#26579;&#12290;

&#20013;&#22269;&#20809;&#23398;&#23398;&#20250;&#29702;&#20107;&#38271;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#38498;&#22763;&#21608;&#28851;&#29736;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#36807;&#21435;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#26680;&#24515;&#28608;&#20809;&#22120;&#20214;&#20027;&#35201;&#20381;&#36182;&#36827;&#21475;&#65292;&#22914;&#20170;&#21462;&#24471;&#36825;&#19968;&#25216;&#26415;&#22269;&#38469;&#39046;&#20808;&#65292;&#23545;&#25105;&#22269;&#24037;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#23558;&#20135;&#29983;&#24040;&#22823;&#25512;&#21160;&#12290;

&#25454;&#36879;&#38706;&#65292;&#35813;&#25216;&#26415;&#24050;&#32435;&#20837;&#26126;&#24180;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;863&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;&#38379;&#22823;&#40527;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#24180;&#20869;&#26377;&#20449;&#24515;&#20914;&#21050;2&#19975;&#29926;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#20135;&#20540;1.6&#20159;&#20803;&#12290;

Xinhua News Agency, Wuhan, April 23 - (Reporter Liu Jun, Chen Jun) via a sewing needle, the thickness of the fiber, the release of the laser energy can be welded aircraft, ships. Reporter 22, learned from the Wuhan City, China's first million watts of continuous fiber lasers come out in Optical Valley, China has become the second after the United States to master the technology.

Reporters research and development center in Wuhan Rui, the laser only about two freezers stack size, 10 energy side is actually hidden in the belly of 1100 watts per block, each generating a laser beam, 10 laser beam then aggregated into a single fiber, and concerted efforts to eventually produce 10,000 watts of powerful energy - the power of this laser beam combiner technology, core secrets of the United States as a million-watt laser.

It is reported that in order to break the monopoly of the two countries "thousands of people plan" expert Yan Dapeng, Li Cheng led the team last year R & D research, finally mastered the technology of independent intellectual property rights.

It is understood that in the international arena, fiber lasers and more widely used in industrial field of shipbuilding, automobile manufacturing, aerospace, and military equipment. Compared with traditional carbon dioxide laser, its power consumption is only 1/5 of the volume is only 1/10, but four times faster, high conversion efficiency of 20%, there is no pollution.

Chairman of the Optical Society of China, Chinese Academy of Sciences Zhou Bingkun the past, our core laser devices are mainly dependent on imports, now made &#8203;&#8203;this technology leading international, will be a huge boost for China's industrial development.

According to reports, the technology has been included in next year's National 863 Program. Yan Dapeng, during the year the confidence to sprint 20 000-watt technology, the output value of 160 million yuan.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*&#21512;&#32933;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;&#22823;&#23481;&#37327;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#30005;&#27744; &#20805;&#28385;&#19968;&#27425;&#30005;&#34892;&#39542;380&#20844;&#37324;&#20197;&#19978; 
*
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#21512;&#32933;&#26085;&#25253; &#21457;&#34920;&#26085;&#26399;&#65306;2013-4-10 09:18 

http://365jia.cn/news

&#20316;&#20026;&#20840;&#22269;&#33410;&#33021;&#19982;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#27773;&#36710;&#35797;&#28857;&#22478;&#24066;&#65292;&#21512;&#32933;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#27773;&#36710;&#25512;&#24191;&#37327;&#24050;&#20301;&#23621;&#20840;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#12290;&#21512;&#32933;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#27773;&#36710;&#20135;&#19994;&#30340;&#39134;&#36895;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#28304;&#20110;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#27773;&#36710;&#8220;&#24515;&#33039;&#8221;&#30340;&#19981;&#26029;&#21319;&#32423;&#25442;&#20195;&#12290;&#35760;&#32773;&#26152;&#26085;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#21512;&#32933;&#24050;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;&#32493;&#33322;&#33021;&#21147;&#36798;380&#20844;&#37324;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#23458;&#36710;&#22823;&#23481;&#37327;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#30005;&#27744;&#12290;

4&#26376;9&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#39640;&#26032;&#20844;&#20132;&#20572;&#20445;&#22330;&#65292;&#20572;&#38752;&#30528;&#19968;&#36742;&#38271;12&#31859;&#30340;49&#24231;&#23433;&#20975;&#22823;&#24052;&#12290;&#36825;&#36742;&#20840;&#22269;&#8220;&#26368;&#33021;&#36305;&#8221;&#30340;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#23458;&#36710;&#23558;&#36890;&#36807;&#27169;&#25311;&#23454;&#39564;&#23637;&#31034;&#20854;&#8220;&#38271;&#36305;&#8221;&#30340;&#23454;&#21147;&#12290;&#39550;&#39542;&#21592;&#33539;&#24072;&#20613;&#25171;&#24320;&#36710;&#36523;&#25377;&#26495;&#65292;&#25351;&#30528;&#22823;&#24052;&#30005;&#27744;&#21578;&#35785;&#35760;&#32773;&#65306;&#8220;&#33021;&#36305;&#22810;&#36828;&#65292;&#23601;&#30475;&#36825;200&#23433;&#26102;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#30005;&#27744;&#20102;&#12290;&#8221;&#23454;&#39564;&#32467;&#26524;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#25317;&#26377;&#22823;&#23481;&#37327;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#21160;&#21147;&#30005;&#27744;&#35013;&#22791;&#30340;&#23433;&#20975;&#32431;&#30005;&#21160;&#22823;&#24052;&#65292;&#20805;&#28385;&#19968;&#27425;&#30005;&#65292;&#33021;&#23433;&#20840;&#34892;&#39542;380&#20844;&#37324;&#20197;&#19978;&#12290;&#36825;&#19968;&#8220;&#36305;&#8221;&#21047;&#26032;&#20102;&#30446;&#21069;&#25105;&#24066;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#23458;&#36710;&#32493;&#33322;&#37324;&#31243;&#26368;&#22909;&#25104;&#32489;&#8212;&#8212;276&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#24066;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#25216;&#26415;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#26032;&#31361;&#30772;&#12290;

&#21512;&#32933;&#24658;&#33021;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#31185;&#25216;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#21333;&#20307;&#23481;&#37327;200&#23433;&#26102;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#30005;&#27744;&#24050;&#36890;&#36807;&#22269;&#23478;&#26435;&#23041;&#26426;&#26500;&#8212;&#8212;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#26041;&#27773;&#36710;&#36136;&#37327;&#30417;&#30563;&#26816;&#39564;&#37492;&#23450;&#35797;&#39564;&#25152;&#30340;&#26816;&#27979;&#65292;&#20135;&#21697;&#24615;&#33021;&#23621;&#22269;&#20869;&#39046;&#20808;&#22320;&#20301;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#35813;&#20844;&#21496;&#21487;&#24180;&#20135;&#36825;&#31181;&#22823;&#23481;&#37327;&#38146;&#31163;&#23376;&#21160;&#21147;&#30005;&#27744;6000&#19975;&#23433;&#26102;&#65292;&#24182;&#35745;&#21010;&#22312;&#21512;&#32933;&#24490;&#29615;&#32463;&#27982;&#22253;&#26032;&#24314;&#24180;&#20135;1&#20159;&#23433;&#26102;&#29983;&#20135;&#32447;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;2014&#24180;&#25237;&#20135;&#12290;(&#26041;&#23071




*Hefei (province) has successfully developed large-capacity lithium-ion batteries with power of running coaches for more than 380 km per charge*

Source: Hefei Daily Date :2013-4-10 09:18

As the national energy-saving and new energy vehicle pilot city, Hefei promote new energy vehicles has been ranked first in the country. The rapid development of new energy automotive industry in Hefei, from the continual upgrading of new energy vehicles "heart". Reporters learned yesterday, Hefei has developed a new energy bus large-capacity lithium-ion battery endurance of more than 380 km.

*April 9, in the field of high-tech bus stop Paul, dock with a 12 meters long, 49 Kai bus. Car National "the most able to run the new energy bus through simulation experiments demonstrate the strength of its" long-distance ". Master the driver open body cover, pointing the bus battery told reporters: "run far, to see a 200 Ah lithium-ion battery. Experimental results show that the large-capacity lithium-ion battery equipped Kai pure electric bus, filled with a battery that can safely travel more than 380 kilometers. "Running" to refresh the bests of the city's new energy bus Mileage - 276 km, marking the city's new energy technology has made new breakthroughs.

Hefei the constant New Energy Technology Co., Ltd. responsible person, this monomer capacity of 200 Ah lithium-ion battery leading position in China by the national authority - in northern China Automobile Quality Supervision, Inspection and qualification tests by testing, performance. Currently, the company 60000000 An annual production capacity of this large-capacity lithium-ion battery, and plans to create a new production line with an annual output of 100 million Ah, circular economy park in Hefei is expected to be put into operation in 2014. (Reporter: Fang Juan)

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#27784;&#38451;&#36896;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#39318;&#27425;&#21442;&#19982;&#22320;&#38663;&#25628;&#25937;*
&#33719;&#24471;&#22269;&#23478;&#22320;&#29702;&#28798;&#23475;&#32039;&#24613;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#39640;&#24230;&#35748;&#21487;
http://www.syd.com.cn&#12288; &#12288;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306; &#27784;&#38451;&#26202;&#25253; 2013-04-25 05:18

*Shenyang-made &#8203;&#8203;robot for the first time to participate in search and rescue earthquake disaster* Emergency rescue team of National Geographic is highly recognized 

http://news.syd.com.cn. 
Source: Shenyang Evening News 2013-04-25 05:18
















&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#22312;&#28798;&#21306;&#21021;&#35797;&#36523;&#25163;
Rotor UAV first test their skills in the disaster areas

&#27784;&#38451;&#32593;&#35759; 4&#26376;24&#26085;&#19979;&#21320;&#65292;&#38597;&#23433;&#24066;&#38632;&#22478;&#21306;&#20013;&#37324;&#38215;&#12290;&#22312;&#19968;&#38453;&#8220;&#21985;&#21985;&#8221;&#22320;&#36720;&#40483;&#22768;&#20013;&#65292;&#19968;&#26550;&#23567;&#24039;&#30340;&#38271;&#19981;&#36807;3&#31859;&#30340;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#31163;&#24320;&#22320;&#38754;&#65292;&#39134;&#21521;20&#22810;&#31859;&#22806;&#19968;&#29255;&#22349;&#22604;&#30340;&#27665;&#23429;&#12290;&#19981;&#36828;&#22788;&#65292;&#19968;&#32676;&#22260;&#35266;&#30340;&#23567;&#23401;&#23376;&#20204;&#29190;&#21457;&#19968;&#38453;&#28909;&#28872;&#30340;&#25484;&#22768;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#38597;&#23433;&#22320;&#38663;&#30340;&#25628;&#25937;&#24037;&#20316;&#20013;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#27784;&#38451;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#20004;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#65306;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#19982;&#24223;&#22687;&#21487;&#21464;&#24418;&#25628;&#25937;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#65292;&#37197;&#21512;&#22269;&#23478;&#22320;&#29702;&#28798;&#23475;&#32039;&#24613;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#65292;&#20026;&#21463;&#28798;&#22320;&#21306;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#22823;&#37327;&#30340;&#23547;&#25214;&#34987;&#22256;&#20154;&#21592;&#12289;&#25910;&#38598;&#20449;&#24687;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#22312;&#22320;&#38663;&#28798;&#23475;&#25937;&#25588;&#20013;&#65292;&#23581;&#35797;&#20351;&#29992;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#36825;&#31867;&#39640;&#25216;&#26415;&#35013;&#22791;&#12290;&#22312;3&#22825;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#20013;&#65292;&#20004;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#33719;&#24471;&#22269;&#23478;&#22320;&#29702;&#28798;&#23475;&#32039;&#24613;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#30340;&#35748;&#21487;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#39134;&#19978;&#22825;&#25628;&#38598;&#21508;&#31867;&#20449;&#24687;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#38597;&#23433;&#65292;&#38497;&#23789;&#32437;&#27178;&#30340;&#22823;&#23665;&#22823;&#27827;&#65292;&#35753;&#25628;&#38598;&#20449;&#24687;&#25104;&#20026;&#28798;&#21518;&#25937;&#25588;&#30340;&#19968;&#22823;&#38590;&#39064;&#65292;&#32791;&#36153;&#20102;&#22823;&#37327;&#30340;&#20154;&#21147;&#29289;&#21147;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22240;&#27492;&#65292;&#24403;&#20013;&#31185;&#38498;&#27784;&#38451;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#30340;&#20004;&#27454;&#39640;&#25216;&#26415;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#20986;&#29616;&#22312;&#38597;&#23433;&#22320;&#38663;&#28798;&#21306;&#21518;&#65292;&#24341;&#36215;&#30340;&#37325;&#35270;&#31243;&#24230;&#36229;&#20046;&#24819;&#35937;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;24&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#20174;&#33446;&#23665;&#21439;&#36214;&#24448;&#38597;&#23433;&#24066;&#29577;&#22478;&#21306;&#30887;&#23792;&#23777;&#36827;&#34892;&#25628;&#25937;&#30340;&#36335;&#19978;&#65292;&#36127;&#36131;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24037;&#20316;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#21592;&#40784;&#20426;&#26704;&#30340;&#25163;&#26426;&#65292;&#23601;&#27809;&#26377;&#26029;&#36807;&#65292;&#19981;&#26029;&#26377;&#22269;&#23478;&#32423;&#25937;&#25588;&#26426;&#26500;&#30340;&#30456;&#20851;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#26469;&#30005;&#65292;&#35814;&#32454;&#20102;&#35299;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#21442;&#25968;&#21644;&#20351;&#29992;&#24773;&#20917;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#36890;&#24448;&#40857;&#38376;&#20065;&#30340;&#20844;&#36335;&#19978;&#65292;&#36947;&#36335;&#25317;&#22581;&#34892;&#36710;&#32531;&#24930;&#12290;&#40784;&#20426;&#26704;&#21644;&#20182;&#30340;&#22242;&#38431;&#34987;&#35201;&#27714;&#22312;&#36335;&#36793;&#24320;&#36767;&#36215;&#38477;&#22330;&#22320;&#65292;&#35843;&#26597;&#25317;&#22581;&#24773;&#20917;&#12290;&#23545;&#20998;&#36776;&#29575;&#21487;&#20197;&#36798;&#21040;0.1&#31859;&#30340;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#20219;&#21153;&#8220;&#22826;&#36731;&#26494;&#8221;&#20102;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;22&#26085;&#22312;&#40857;&#38376;&#20065;&#25919;&#24220;&#12289;&#40857;&#38376;&#20065;&#32418;&#26143;&#26449;&#21021;&#35797;&#36523;&#25163;&#21518;&#65292;23&#26085;&#65292;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#29420;&#33258;&#25215;&#25285;&#20102;&#23545;&#33446;&#23665;&#21439;&#20004;&#20010;&#20065;&#30340;&#25628;&#32034;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#40784;&#20426;&#26704;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#22269;&#23478;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#20154;&#21592;&#26377;&#38480;&#65292;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24110;&#21161;&#20182;&#20204;&#33410;&#32422;&#20102;&#22823;&#37327;&#30340;&#20154;&#21147;&#21644;&#26102;&#38388;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#38271;&#32422;3&#31859;&#65292;&#39640;1&#31859;&#65292;&#25345;&#32493;&#32493;&#33322;&#26102;&#38388;&#20026;1&#23567;&#26102;&#65292;&#39134;&#34892;&#21322;&#24452;30&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#39640;&#24230;&#20026;300&#31859;&#65307;&#39134;&#26426;&#19978;&#21487;&#20197;&#25645;&#36733;&#21487;&#35265;&#20809;&#12289;&#32418;&#22806;&#25668;&#20687;&#21450;&#29031;&#30456;&#22120;&#26448;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#25293;&#25668;&#21040;&#30340;&#39640;&#20998;&#36776;&#29575;&#30340;&#20449;&#24687;&#23454;&#26102;&#21453;&#39304;&#22312;&#25511;&#21046;&#32456;&#31471;&#37324;&#65292;&#36824;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#35266;&#23519;&#24773;&#20917;&#35760;&#24405;&#19979;&#26469;&#65292;&#20107;&#21518;&#20379;&#19987;&#19994;&#20154;&#22763;&#20998;&#26512;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#39134;&#26426;&#36824;&#21487;&#25645;&#36733;20&#20844;&#26020;&#20197;&#20869;&#32039;&#24613;&#29289;&#36164;&#36827;&#34892;&#31354;&#25237;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#19982;&#22266;&#23450;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#20248;&#21183;&#22312;&#20110;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#22312;&#31354;&#20013;&#24748;&#20572;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#32858;&#28966;&#12289;&#32553;&#25918;&#65292;&#35814;&#32454;&#20102;&#35299;&#26576;&#20010;&#21306;&#22495;&#30340;&#35814;&#32454;&#24773;&#20917;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#23545;&#36215;&#38477;&#22330;&#22320;&#35201;&#27714;&#26497;&#20302;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#36827;&#24223;&#22687;&#23547;&#25214;&#29983;&#21629;&#36857;&#35937;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#38597;&#23433;&#30340;&#23454;&#36341;&#65292;&#22362;&#23450;&#20102;&#40784;&#20426;&#26704;&#23545;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#30340;&#20449;&#20219;&#12290;&#20182;&#21578;&#35785;&#27784;&#38451;&#26202;&#25253;&#35760;&#32773;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#20174;&#31185;&#30740;&#35282;&#24230;&#32780;&#35328;&#65292;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#24050;&#32463;&#19981;&#26159;&#38382;&#39064;&#20102;&#65292;&#19979;&#19968;&#27493;&#35201;&#32771;&#34385;&#30340;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#24590;&#26679;&#35753;&#23427;&#26356;&#20415;&#20110;&#25658;&#24102;&#65292;&#26131;&#20110;&#20351;&#29992;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;&#19982;&#26059;&#32764;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#22312;&#21334;&#30456;&#19978;&#65292;&#24223;&#22687;&#25628;&#25937;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#35201;&#24046;&#20102;&#19968;&#20123;&#65292;&#19968;&#33324;&#29366;&#24577;&#19979;&#65292;&#36825;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#38271;450&#27627;&#31859;&#65292;&#23485;450&#27627;&#31859;&#65292;&#39640;230&#27627;&#31859;&#12290;&#20004;&#20010;&#35013;&#26377;&#23653;&#24102;&#30340;&#23485;&#33151;&#65292;&#25903;&#25745;&#30528;&#26426;&#36523;&#65292;&#26426;&#36523;&#21069;&#21518;&#21508;&#37197;&#32622;&#20102;&#20004;&#27454;&#25668;&#20687;&#22836;&#12290;&#19981;&#36807;&#65292;&#23545;&#22269;&#23478;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#30340;&#38431;&#21592;&#20204;&#32780;&#35328;&#65292;&#36825;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#21516;&#26679;&#29645;&#36149;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#27784;&#38451;&#33258;&#21160;&#21270;&#25152;&#26446;&#25996;&#30740;&#31350;&#21592;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;4&#26376;21&#26085;&#19979;&#21320;1&#28857;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#23601;&#25658;&#24102;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#21040;&#36798;&#33446;&#23665;&#21439;&#20013;&#24515;&#21306;&#65292;&#38543;&#21516;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#24320;&#22987;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26446;&#25996;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#22312;&#25216;&#26415;&#19978;&#24050;&#32463;&#27604;&#36739;&#25104;&#29087;&#20102;&#65292;&#20197;&#21069;&#37117;&#26159;&#22312;&#27169;&#25311;&#29366;&#24577;&#19979;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#36825;&#27425;&#26159;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23454;&#25112;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#20248;&#28857;&#26159;&#21487;&#21464;&#24418;&#65292;&#26681;&#25454;&#20219;&#21153;&#12289;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#26500;&#36896;&#24418;&#29366;&#19981;&#21516;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#36816;&#36755;&#29366;&#24577;&#19979;&#65292;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#19982;&#22374;&#20811;&#27169;&#22411;&#30456;&#20223;&#12290;&#36328;&#36234;&#38556;&#30861;&#65292;&#20004;&#20391;&#23653;&#24102;&#21487;&#20197;&#21521;&#21069;&#21464;&#24418;&#65307;&#22312;&#24223;&#22687;&#37324;&#65292;&#21487;&#21464;&#25104;&#30452;&#32447;&#22411;&#65292;&#26356;&#21033;&#20110;&#31359;&#36234;&#32541;&#38553;&#12290;&#38500;&#20102;&#32418;&#22806;&#22812;&#35270;&#21151;&#33021;&#20043;&#22806;&#65292;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#36824;&#37197;&#26377;&#20256;&#24863;&#22120;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#29616;&#22330;&#19968;&#20123;&#38899;&#39057;&#20449;&#24687;&#22914;&#24494;&#24369;&#30340;&#27714;&#25937;&#22768;&#65292;&#28165;&#26224;&#22320;&#20256;&#36865;&#20986;&#26469;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#24635;&#37325;&#37327;25&#20844;&#26020;&#65292;&#36895;&#24230;0.3&#31859;/&#31186;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#36328;&#36234;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#38556;&#30861;&#39640;&#24230;&#20026;250&#27627;&#31859;&#65292;&#36965;&#25511;&#21322;&#24452;500&#31859;&#65292;&#37197;&#22791;&#38146;&#30005;&#27744;&#65292;&#21487;&#25345;&#32493;&#24037;&#20316;&#19977;&#20010;&#23567;&#26102;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22269;&#23478;&#22320;&#29702;&#28798;&#23475;&#32039;&#24613;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#19968;&#25903;&#38431;&#25903;&#38431;&#38271;&#32918;&#20255;&#23545;&#20004;&#27454;&#26426;&#22120;&#20154;&#35780;&#20215;&#39047;&#39640;&#65292;&#20182;&#22312;&#25509;&#21463;&#35760;&#32773;&#37319;&#35775;&#26102;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#22312;&#36825;&#27425;&#22320;&#38663;&#30340;&#25628;&#25937;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#65292;&#23427;&#20204;&#32473;&#20102;&#25105;&#20204;&#24456;&#22823;&#24110;&#21161;&#65292;&#25105;&#30475;&#38750;&#24120;&#19981;&#38169;&#12290;&#20010;&#20154;&#35748;&#20026;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#21457;&#23637;&#36235;&#21183;&#21644;&#26041;&#21521;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;&#27784;&#38451;&#26202;&#25253;&#20027;&#20219;&#35760;&#32773;&#39640;&#23506;&#20912;&#12288;&#25668;&#24433;&#35760;&#32773;&#23385;&#28023;&#30005;&#33258;&#22235;&#24029;&#38597;&#23433;

Shenyang the afternoon of April 24, Yucheng District town. Roar while "buzzing", a little long, but 3 meters helicopter off the ground, flying to more than 20 meters from a collapse Bed. Not far away, a group of onlookers kids burst of applause broke out.
In the the Ya'an earthquake search and rescue work, the the two robot developed by the Shenyang Institute of Automation, Chinese Academy of Sciences: rotor UAV ruins deformable search and rescue robot, with the National Geographic disaster emergency rescue team, the affected areas were a lot of looking for trapped people collecting information.

This is the first time in the earthquake disaster relief, try to use high-tech equipment such as robots. In the three days of work, the two robots get recognized by the National Geographic disaster emergency rescue team.

The UAV fly overhead to collect all kinds of information

In Ya'an the steep mountains aspect river, gathering information to become a major problem in post-disaster relief, spent a lot of manpower and material resources.

Therefore, when the CAS Shenyang Institute of Automation of the two high-tech robot after the earthquake-stricken area in Ya'an, caused emphasis imagination.

24, rushed from Lushan County, Ya'an City, Jade City Bifengxia conduct search and rescue on the way, responsible for the rotor UAV researcher Qi Juntong phone had not broken, there have been calls to the relevant person in charge of national relief agencies, detailed understanding of the technical parameters and the use of unmanned aerial vehicles.

, Road congestion, slow traffic on the road leading to the Longmen Township. Qijun Tong and his team were asked to open up the landing site investigation congestion on the roadside. UAV resolution of up to 0.1 meters, this task is "too easy".

22 in Longmen township government, after the initial foray of Longmen Township, Krasnaya Zvezda, 23, unmanned aerial vehicles solely responsible for the Lushan County, two townships search task. "Qi Juntong said:" The national rescue team personnel, unmanned aerial vehicles to help them save a lot of manpower and time. "

Rotor UAV is about 3 m, 1 m high, sustained life time is 1 hour flight radius of 30 km, with a maximum height of 300 meters; aircraft can be equipped with visible light, infrared cameras and photographic equipment, can be captured high-resolution rate real-time feedback to the control terminal, you can also observe the situation recorded, and afterwards for professional analysis.
In addition, the aircraft can also be equipped with emergency airdrop supplies less than 20 kg.

Rotor UAV compared with the fixed-wing UAV, the biggest advantage is that it can hover in the air, by focusing, zooming, and learn more about the details of an area. And rotor UAV landing space requirements are minimal.

Robot into the ruins to find signs of life

Practice in Ya'an firm of the Qi Juntong UAV trust. He told the Shenyang Evening News reporter, said: "From a research point of view, the rotor UAV is not the problem, the next step to consider is how to make it more easy to carry and easy to use."

Compared with the rotor UAV, sell on the ruins of the search and rescue robot worse, normal state, this robot is 450 mm long, 450 mm wide, 230 mm high. Two air-track wide-leg supporting the body, the body before and after each configured with two cameras. However, the national rescue team players, this robot is equally precious.

According to the Shenyang Institute of Automation Bin researcher, on April 21 at 1:00, they carry the robot to reach the central area of &#8203;&#8203;Lushan County, to work along with the rescue team.

Li Bin said: "technically more mature, had previously been working in the simulation state, this is the first combat of the biggest advantages of this robot is deformable, according to the task, the situation, structural shape."
In the transport state robot tank model similar to. Across the barrier, both sides of the track forward deformation; becomes linear in the ruins, and more conducive to cross the gap. In addition to infrared night vision function, the robot also has sensors, live audio information, such as a faint cry for help, clearly sent out.
25 kg, the total weight of the robot speed of 0.3 m / s across the biggest obstacle height of 250 mm, remote radius of 500 meters, is equipped with a lithium battery, lasts three hours.

National Geographic disaster emergency rescue team detachment Xiao Wei two robot Pingjiapogao, he said in an interview with reporters: "In the earthquake search and rescue process, they gave us a great help, I see very good personally think that this is a trend and direction. "

Shenyang Evening News chief reporter Gao Hanbing photographers Hai - power-on self Ya'an, Sichuan

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grandmaster

does anyone know any Chinese home made DSLR camera? I don't see any Chinese DSLR camera on the market. I am thinking if china had DSLR camera maker, it will be an end of Japanese semiconductor industry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's TSMC extends technological lead over Samsung*

1. TSMC Chairman and CEO Morris Chang stated: "TSMC had all the 28nm production last year [2012] and will have 99% of it this year [2013]." In contrast, Samsung has only built a prototype 28nm chip in 2011 and its mass production is "still on 32nm."





The surface of a wafer sporting 28-nanometer technology. _AP Photo / Joern Haufe_

2. TSMC Chairman and CEO Morris Chang stated: "Trial production using the advanced 20 nanometer technology began in the first quarter, while the company plans to advance further with 16 nanometer technology in a year from now."

3. "Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. has pulled risk production of chips using 16nm FinFET manufacturing tech into calendar year 2013, which suggests that it will commence commercial manufacturing a bit earlier than expected. The commitment also shows TSMC&#8217;s readiness for leading-edge chip manufacturing in general."

In conclusion, TSMC has been producing all of the 28nm foundry chips in the world for last year and will continue to do so this year. Samsung is still stuck at 32nm.

TSMC has begun trial production of 20nm chips.

TSMC trial production of 16nm chips will start next year.

Also, TSMC will begin risk production of 16nm FinFET chips this year.

Samsung is falling further and further behind TSMC technologically.

----------

Sources:

Item 1: 'Kill Taiwan' Poo-Poo-ed - Mannerisms

Item 2: TAIPEI, Taiwan: Chipmaker TSMC gets tablet, smartphone boost in 1Q | Technology | The State

Item 3: TSMC Pulls 16nm FinFET Risk Production to 2013 - X-bit labs

28nm photograph: Semiconductor soap opera continues between Taiwan Semiconductor, Samsung and Apple &#8211; Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Martian2 said:


> *Taiwan's TSMC extends technological lead over Samsung*
> 
> 1. TSMC Chairman and CEO Morris Chang stated: "TSMC had all the 28nm production last year [2012] and will have 99% of it this year [2013]." In contrast, Samsung has only built a prototype 28nm chip in 2011 and its mass production is "still on 32nm."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surface of a wafer sporting 28-nanometer technology. _AP Photo / Joern Haufe_
> 
> 2. TSMC Chairman and CEO Morris Chang stated: "Trial production using the advanced 20 nanometer technology began in the first quarter, while the company plans to advance further with 16 nanometer technology in a year from now."
> 
> 3. "Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. has pulled risk production of chips using 16nm FinFET manufacturing tech into calendar year 2013, which suggests that it will commence commercial manufacturing a bit earlier than expected. The commitment also shows TSMC&#8217;s readiness for leading-edge chip manufacturing in general."
> 
> In conclusion, TSMC has been producing all of the 28nm foundry chips in the world for last year and will continue to do so this year. Samsung is still stuck at 32nm.
> 
> TSMC has begun trial production of 20nm chips.
> 
> TSMC trial production of 16nm chips will start next year.
> 
> Also, TSMC will begin risk production of 16nm FinFET chips this year.
> 
> Samsung is falling further and further behind TSMC technologically.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Sources:
> 
> Item 1: 'Kill Taiwan' Poo-Poo-ed - Mannerisms
> 
> Item 2: TAIPEI, Taiwan: Chipmaker TSMC gets tablet, smartphone boost in 1Q | Technology | The State
> 
> Item 3: TSMC Pulls 16nm FinFET Risk Production to 2013 - X-bit labs
> 
> 28nm photograph: Semiconductor soap opera continues between Taiwan Semiconductor, Samsung and Apple &#8211; Quartz



Are those nanotechnology made in China PR?

Anyway, Samsung needs to get their head in the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Fsjal said:


> Are those nanotechnology made in China PR?
> 
> Anyway, Samsung needs to get their head in the game.



No, TSMC's leading-edge production is in Taiwan. However, under the "One China" policy, Taiwan is recognized as part of China in international relations (including by the United States, Russia, Europe, Japan, South Korea, Africa, Australia, Brazil, India, etc.).

TSMC does have fabrication plants on mainland China, but the nanometer scale has to be negotiated with the Taiwan-province government.

Samsung is a very large vertically-integrated company. The strongest and most profitable of the Korean chaebols. However, Samsung is clearly technologically inferior to Taiwan TSMC in building computer logic chips.

TSMC sets the bar at 28nm and has started 20nm production. TSMC is a moving target and Samsung is falling further behind.

Off-topic: The rainbow of colors on the 28nm wafer is due to the diffraction-effect of the nanometer scale structures. The 28nm structures behave like diffraction gratings and act like a prism. Hence, the rainbow of colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

grandmaster said:


> does anyone know any Chinese home made DSLR camera? I don't see any Chinese DSLR camera on the market. I am thinking if china had DSLR camera maker, it will be an end of Japanese semiconductor industry!



yes we make dslr cameras like these below:

Brand 5d Mark Iii Digital SLR Camera - 22.3 Megapixel - 100% Original (5D Mark III)

Xiamen YTW Trade Co., Ltd.

Shenzhen RSWQ Co., Ltd.

Xiamen Tengsanghui Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.

Shenzhen Chujia Electronic Co., Ltd. 

http://dslrkit.en_Stereo-Shotgun-Microphone-SG-108-.html

Seagull 3.3x Angle Finder

Seagull is an established brand in China. For other products, it takes time to build brand awareness!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#32654;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#32852;&#21512;&#25915;&#20851; &#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#26032;&#22411;&#24863;&#30693;&#33455;&#29255;*
&#26102;&#38388;&#65306;2013-04-26 12:12:28 

&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#25253;&#12299; &#20316;&#32773;&#65306;&#29976;&#26195;

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/






&#26412;&#25253;&#21271;&#20140;4&#26376;25&#26085;&#35759;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773;&#29976;&#26195;&#65289;&#32654;&#22269;&#12298;&#31185;&#23398;&#12299;&#26434;&#24535;&#20170;&#22825;&#22312;&#32447;&#21457;&#34920;&#20102;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#21271;&#20140;&#32435;&#31859;&#33021;&#28304;&#19982;&#31995;&#32479;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#21644;&#20013;&#31185;&#38498;&#22806;&#31821;&#38498;&#22763;&#12289;&#32654;&#22269;&#20304;&#27835;&#20122;&#29702;&#24037;&#23398;&#38498;&#29579;&#20013;&#26519;&#30740;&#31350;&#23567;&#32452;&#32852;&#21512;&#23436;&#25104;&#30340;&#19968;&#39033;&#37325;&#35201;&#30740;&#31350;&#25104;&#26524;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#22522;&#20110;&#20182;&#20204;&#20110;2006&#24180;&#21457;&#29616;&#30340;&#21387;&#30005;&#30005;&#23376;&#23398;&#25928;&#24212;&#65292;&#21457;&#26126;&#20102;&#20855;&#26377;&#20840;&#26032;&#32467;&#26500;&#30340;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#65292;&#24182;&#39318;&#27425;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;&#30001;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#19977;&#32500;&#21387;&#30005;&#30005;&#23376;&#23398;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#38453;&#21015;&#32452;&#25104;&#30340;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#26580;&#36719;&#12289;&#36879;&#26126;&#21644;&#20027;&#21160;&#33258;&#36866;&#24212;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#21387;&#21147;&#20256;&#24863;&#25104;&#20687;&#33455;&#29255;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#35813;&#33455;&#29255;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#26159;&#32435;&#31859;&#31185;&#25216;&#21457;&#23637;&#20013;&#20174;&#21333;&#20010;&#22120;&#20214;&#39134;&#36291;&#21040;&#38453;&#21015;&#22120;&#20214;&#30340;&#37324;&#31243;&#30865;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#26032;&#22411;&#32467;&#26500;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#30340;&#21457;&#26126;&#26377;&#26395;&#25512;&#21160;&#20256;&#32479;&#30005;&#23376;&#25216;&#26415;&#26041;&#38754;&#30340;&#38761;&#21629;&#24615;&#39134;&#36291;&#65307;&#35813;&#31867;&#33455;&#29255;&#20855;&#26377;&#23545;&#29615;&#22659;&#22806;&#21147;&#30340;&#20027;&#21160;&#21709;&#24212;&#21644;&#20132;&#20114;&#20316;&#29992;&#30340;&#21151;&#33021;&#65292;&#23558;&#21487;&#21457;&#23637;&#20986;&#22810;&#32500;&#24230;&#21387;&#21147;&#20256;&#24863;&#22120;&#12289;&#26234;&#33021;&#33258;&#36866;&#24212;&#35302;&#25720;&#25104;&#20687;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#33258;&#39537;&#21160;&#31995;&#32479;&#21644;&#20154;&#26426;&#20132;&#20114;&#31995;&#32479;&#31561;&#65292;&#26377;&#26395;&#22312;&#20581;&#24247;&#30417;&#25252;&#12289;&#29615;&#22659;&#30417;&#27979;&#12289;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#24320;&#21457;&#21033;&#29992;&#12289;&#29289;&#32852;&#32593;&#21450;&#20854;&#20182;&#20449;&#24687;&#25216;&#26415;&#39046;&#22495;&#24418;&#25104;&#24191;&#27867;&#30340;&#24212;&#29992;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#35770;&#25991;&#36890;&#35759;&#20316;&#32773;&#29579;&#20013;&#26519;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#21271;&#20140;&#32435;&#31859;&#33021;&#28304;&#19982;&#31995;&#32479;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#39318;&#24109;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#12290;


*Joint research of Chinese and American scientists successfully developed new sensor chips*

Time :2013-04-26 12:12:28 
Source: "Science News": Gan Xiao

Beijing, April 25 (Reporter Gan Xiao) U.S. "Science" magazine published online by foreign academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing Nano Energy Systems Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Georgia Institute of Technology Wang Zhonglin joint research team completed an important research results.

Piezoelectric electronics effect based on their discovery in 2006, the scientists invented the transistor with a new structure for the first time developed a large-scale three-dimensional piezoelectric electronics transistor array, with a soft, transparent and active adaptive performance pressure sensing imaging chip.

The successful development of the chip is a milestone in the development of nano-technology leap from a single device to the array device. 

The invention of the transistor of this new structure is expected to promote a revolutionary leap in traditional electronic technology; such chips has the active response of the external environmental forces and interactions, will be the development of a multi-dimensional pressure sensors, smart adaptive touch imaging technology, self-drive systems and human-computer interaction system, in health care, environmental monitoring, new energy development and utilization, networking and other information technology field is expected to form a wide range of applications.

It is reported that the corresponding author Zhong-Lin Wang is the chief scientist of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing Nano Energy Systems Research Institute.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *&#20013;&#32654;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#32852;&#21512;&#25915;&#20851; &#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#26032;&#22411;&#24863;&#30693;&#33455;&#29255;*
> &#26102;&#38388;&#65306;2013-04-26 12:12:28
> 
> &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#25253;&#12299; &#20316;&#32773;&#65306;&#29976;&#26195;
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint research of Chinese and American scientists successfully developed new sensor chips*





*&#26032;&#22411;&#33455;&#29255;&#24863;&#35302;&#33021;&#21147;&#22570;&#27604;&#25163;&#25351;*
2013-04-26 17:48 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 

&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#21326;&#30427;&#39039;&#65300;&#26376;&#65298;&#65301;&#26085;&#30005;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773;&#26519;&#23567;&#26149;&#65289;&#32654;&#22269;&#12298;&#31185;&#23398;&#12299;&#26434;&#24535;&#32593;&#31449;&#65298;&#65301;&#26085;&#21457;&#34920;&#30740;&#31350;&#25253;&#21578;&#35828;&#65292;&#19968;&#31181;&#22522;&#20110;&#19977;&#32500;&#21387;&#30005;&#30005;&#23376;&#23398;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#21046;&#25104;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#33455;&#29255;&#26580;&#36719;&#12289;&#36879;&#26126;&#65292;&#24863;&#35302;&#33021;&#21147;&#20960;&#20046;&#19982;&#20154;&#31867;&#25163;&#25351;&#19968;&#26679;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#39033;&#30740;&#31350;&#30001;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#20304;&#27835;&#20122;&#29702;&#24037;&#23398;&#38498;&#21644;&#20013;&#22269;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#21271;&#20140;&#32435;&#31859;&#33021;&#28304;&#19982;&#31995;&#32479;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#20219;&#32844;&#30340;&#21326;&#20154;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#29579;&#20013;&#26519;&#36127;&#36131;&#12290;&#20182;&#35828;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#21033;&#29992;&#22402;&#30452;&#29983;&#38271;&#30340;&#27687;&#21270;&#38156;&#32435;&#31859;&#32447;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#21046;&#25104;&#20102;&#22823;&#35268;&#27169;&#19977;&#32500;&#21387;&#30005;&#30005;&#23376;&#23398;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#38453;&#21015;&#24182;&#23553;&#35013;&#25104;&#33455;&#29255;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#19977;&#32500;&#21387;&#30005;&#30005;&#23376;&#23398;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#21033;&#29992;&#22806;&#37096;&#21387;&#21147;&#20135;&#29983;&#30005;&#23376;&#25511;&#21046;&#20449;&#21495;&#65292;&#20154;&#30340;&#38754;&#37096;&#21160;&#20316;&#12289;&#25163;&#25351;&#24367;&#26354;&#12289;&#21628;&#21560;&#12289;&#24515;&#36339;&#25110;&#26159;&#34880;&#28082;&#27969;&#21160;&#31561;&#20219;&#20309;&#21160;&#20316;&#37117;&#33021;&#20351;&#35813;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#20135;&#29983;&#20869;&#37096;&#30005;&#21387;&#20316;&#20026;&#25511;&#21046;&#20449;&#21495;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#29579;&#20013;&#26519;&#35828;&#65292;&#26032;&#22411;&#33455;&#29255;&#23545;&#20110;&#21387;&#24378;&#30340;&#26377;&#25928;&#25506;&#27979;&#33539;&#22260;&#20026;&#20960;&#21315;&#24085;&#26031;&#21345;&#33267;&#25968;&#19975;&#24085;&#26031;&#21345;&#65292;&#8220;&#21644;&#20154;&#30340;&#25163;&#25351;&#22312;&#24863;&#30693;&#29289;&#20307;&#31895;&#31961;&#24230;&#21644;&#24418;&#29366;&#26102;&#26045;&#21152;&#30340;&#21387;&#24378;&#33539;&#22260;&#22522;&#26412;&#19968;&#33268;&#65292;&#20854;&#24037;&#20316;&#26041;&#24335;&#31867;&#20284;&#20110;&#20154;&#25163;&#30340;&#35302;&#35273;&#31070;&#32463;&#65292;&#35302;&#24863;&#19982;&#20154;&#31867;&#30340;&#25163;&#25351;&#20960;&#20046;&#19968;&#26679;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#29579;&#20013;&#26519;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#19982;&#21516;&#31867;&#33455;&#29255;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#26032;&#22411;&#33455;&#29255;&#22312;&#26230;&#20307;&#31649;&#21333;&#20803;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#20687;&#32032;&#30340;&#25968;&#37327;&#19978;&#25552;&#39640;&#20102;&#65297;&#65301;&#21040;&#65298;&#65301;&#20493;&#65292;&#22312;&#20687;&#32032;&#23494;&#24230;&#19978;&#25552;&#39640;&#20102;&#65299;&#65296;&#65296;&#21040;&#65297;&#65296;&#65296;&#65296;&#20493;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#31283;&#23450;&#24615;&#21644;&#21487;&#38752;&#24615;&#33391;&#22909;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#31181;&#26032;&#22411;&#33455;&#29255;&#26377;&#26395;&#22312;&#20256;&#24863;&#12289;&#33258;&#39537;&#21160;&#31995;&#32479;&#21644;&#20154;&#26426;&#20114;&#21160;&#31561;&#26041;&#38754;&#24471;&#21040;&#24191;&#27867;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#20363;&#22914;&#29992;&#23427;&#21046;&#25104;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#30005;&#23376;&#31614;&#21517;&#31995;&#32479;&#23558;&#19981;&#20165;&#23436;&#25972;&#35760;&#24405;&#31508;&#30011;&#65292;&#36824;&#33021;&#35760;&#24405;&#20070;&#20889;&#21147;&#24230;&#21644;&#36895;&#24230;&#31561;&#65292;&#22240;&#32780;&#26356;&#21152;&#23433;&#20840;&#12290;

*The new chip sensing capability comparable to finger*

2013-04-26 17:48 
Source: Xinhua 

WASHINGTON, April 25 (Reporter Lin Xiaochun) U.S. "Science" magazine's website issued a research report on the 25th, the new chip-based 3D piezoelectric Electronics transistor made &#8203;&#8203;of soft, transparent, and feel almost human ability finger same.

The study was conducted by Chinese scientists working at the Georgia Institute of Technology and the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing nano Energy and Systems Research Institute, Wang Zhonglin. He said that they use the vertical growth of zinc oxide nanowires, made &#8203;&#8203;for the first time a large-scale three-dimensional piezoelectric electronics transistor array and packaged into chip.

According to reports, 3D piezoelectric Electronics transistor external pressure to produce electronic control signal, human facial movements, fingers bent, any action, such as breathing, heartbeat or blood flow can make the transistor generates an internal voltage as the control signal.

Zhong-Lin Wang said the new chip for the effective detection range of the pressure of thousands of Pa to tens of thousands of Pascal, basically the same the imposed pressure range and a human finger in the perception of the roughness and shape of an object, which works like manpower tactile nerve. feel almost the same as with a human finger. "

Wang Zhonglin which means that, compared to similar chips, the new chip in the transistor unit or the number of pixels on a 15 to 25 times higher pixel density of 300 to 1,000 times, and a good stability and reliability.

This new chip is expected to be widely used in sensing, self-driven systems and human-computer interaction, personal electronic signature system made &#8203;&#8203;of it, for example, will not only complete record of strokes, but also record the intensity and speed of writing, etc., and thus more secure .

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grandmaster

shuttler said:


> yes we make dslr cameras like these below:
> 
> Brand 5d Mark Iii Digital SLR Camera - 22.3 Megapixel - 100% Original (5D Mark III)
> 
> Xiamen YTW Trade Co., Ltd.
> 
> Shenzhen RSWQ Co., Ltd.
> 
> Xiamen Tengsanghui Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> Shenzhen Chujia Electronic Co., Ltd.
> 
> http://dslrkit.en_Stereo-Shotgun-Microphone-SG-108-.html
> 
> Seagull 3.3x Angle Finder
> 
> Seagull is an established brand in China. For other products, it takes time to build brand awareness!



thanks for you info, I means china maker which can make all camera components, particularly the image sensor. perhaps, Japanese semiconductor industry still survive because of the image sensors, like Nikon, canon. if the image senor is made in china or somewhere else. Japanese semi industry will be in hard time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Teen golfer shoots 73 on 1st day at Masters |Golf |chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Updated: 2013-04-12 17:11
> By Garrett Johnston in Augusta, Georgia (Chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourteen-year-old amateur Guan Tianlang of China celebrates sinking a birdie putt on the 18th green during first round play in the 2013 Masters golf tournament at the Augusta National Golf Club in Augusta, Georgia, April 11, 2013. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> The youngest player in US Masters history, Guan Tianlang of China, played an impressive opening round of one-over 73 at Augusta National on Thursday.
> .......




*He is 2 years younger than Guan*:




Photo Credit: Reuters (via Yahoo! Sports) 

12-Year-Old Ye Wo-Cheng to Shatter Mark for Youngest Golfer at China Open


*Guan in action during his tour:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#28023;&#19978;&#27833;&#27668;&#24179;&#21488;&#22312;&#38738;&#23707;&#23436;&#24037;
*
2013&#24180;04&#26376;12&#26085; 
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#33337;&#33334;&#19982;&#28023;&#27915;&#24037;&#31243;&#32593;

*Completion of the construction of Asia's largest offshore oil and gas platform in Qingdao
*
Source: Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering Network 
April 12&#65292; 2013






http://www.shipoffshore.cn





www.people.com.cn






*&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#28145;&#28023;&#27833;&#27668;&#24179;&#21488;&#38738;&#23707;&#36215;&#33322;&#36212;&#21335;&#28023;*
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#38738;&#23707;&#26089;&#25253; 2013-05-06 

*Asia's largest deep-sea oil and gas platforms Qingdao sail to go to the South China Sea*
Source: Qingdao Morning Post 0 comments! 2013-05-06 05:47:00 font size

http://news.qingdaonews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's personal investable assets top 80 trln yuan*
(Xinhua)
20:50, 
May 07, 2013 

english.people.com.cn

BEIJING, May 7 (Xinhua) -- China's private wealth market continued to grow over the past year, as personal investable assets hit 80 trillion yuan (12.89 U.S. dollars) in 2012, a bank report said on Tuesday.

The figure represented an annualized growth rate of 14 percent compared to the amount recorded in 2010, according to the report by China Merchants Bank and the consulting firm Bain & Co.

Growth of investment in the real estate sector and the capital market, the main investment destinations for the public, has slowed amid economic headwinds. But investment in personal wealth management products and overseas markets demonstrated strong growth, serving as new drivers for the country's private wealth market, the report said.

Meanwhile, it added, the number of high-net-value people, or those with at least 10 million yuan in investable assets, exceeded 700,000 last year, up from 500,000 in 2010. The figure is likely to reach 840,000 this year.

Deposits, shares and real estate still accounted for 50 percent of the composition of assets of these individuals, although they have increased stakes in bonds and banks' trust products for steady returns.

With the government introducing new control measures over the real estate sector, nearly 60 percent of the surveyed high-net-value individuals said they currently plan neither to increase nor to reduce their real estate investment, and will wait to see how the market reacts in the next year or two.

The report revealed an increase in demand for investing in overseas markets. It said that more than 30 percent of the surveyed high-net-value individuals hold overseas investment, and more of them are likely to make cross-border investment over the next two years.

China's private wealth market will continue to expand in 2013, the report predicted, projecting personal investable assets at 92 trillion yuan for this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*GM to build billion-dollar Cadillac factory in China*

Souce:Xinhua Publish By Jane B. Hatcher Updated 08/05/2013 1:35 pm in Business

CHICAGO, May 7 &#8212; General Motors has been given green light by China to build a *1.3-billion-U.S.-dollar factory* in Shanghai, the automaker confirmed Tuesday.

The plant will be located in Shanghai&#8217;s Jinqiao district, GM said in a statement. Construction is to begin in June, according to Chicago Tribune.

GM said the planned production capacity for the factory is 150, 000 vehicles.

&#8220;We want to build where we sell. That is very important to us,&#8221; said Alan Adler, a GM spokesman in Detroit.

GM has a strong presence in China, with a market share of 15.2 percent, according to Daniel Ammann, GM Chief Financial Officer and Senior Vice President.

Daniel Francis Akerson, GM Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, has repeatedly talked about the importance of Chinese market.

Akerson said the company has a &#8220;drive targeted to triple Cadillac&#8217;s annual sales in China to 100,000 units by the end of 2015.&#8221; He made the remarks during the company&#8217;s first-quarter earnings teleconference last week.

GM to build billion-dollar Cadillac factory in China - NZweek



grandmaster said:


> thanks for you info, I means china maker which can make all camera components, particularly the image sensor. perhaps, Japanese semiconductor industry still survive because of the image sensors, like Nikon, canon. if the image senor is made in china or somewhere else. Japanese semi industry will be in hard time.





*Design and Fabrication of Full Frame Transfer 4096×4096 CCD*

Full frame transfer CCD with the pixel size of 11 &#956;m× 11 &#956;m and *active pixel of 4096&#65288;H&#65289;~4096&#65288;V&#65289;was fabricated* by adopting CCD buried channel and radiation hardness technique. Tests results indicate the dynamic range of the device reaches 75 dB, and such features as read noise electrons of 30e--, dark-current generation rate of 2 mV/s, light response non- uniformity of 2.0 %, non-linearity of 0.4 % and y-ray radiation tolerance are obtained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Yuan hits record high on strong China trade data*

By Reuters | 8 May, 2013, 10.25AM IST

SHANGHAI: China's yuan marched to a record high on Wednesday after trade data showed export growth beating expectations, reviving suspicions that firms are manipulating trade invoices in order to skirt China's capital controls and bet on yuan appreciation. 

*China's exports in April rose 14.7 per cent from a year earlier, while imports grew 16.8 per cent, leaving the country with a trade surplus of $18.16 billion for the month.* That compared with a deficit of $823 million in March. 

Perhaps anticipating that trade data would push the yuan higher, the People's Bank of China ( PBOC) set its midpoint at its strongest level ever and sharply higher than Tuesday's fix. 

*Spot yuan touched a record high of 6.1424 per dollar* and remained near that level at midday. 

The yuan has rebounded sharply since Monday, when it suffered its worst day in five months after China's foreign exchange regulator released new rules to crack down on hot money inflows and fake trade invoicing. 

The new rules jolted the market, with traders worrying that banks would have to buy a large amount of dollars in order to comply with new limits on long yuan positions. 

But bullish yuan sentiment has now returned, with dealers saying that client demand for yuan remains significantly stronger than dollar demand. 

The yuan has also gained support from expectations of policy reforms to liberalise the exchange rate. 

Premier Li Keqiang told a cabinet meeting on Monday that the government would prepare an "operational plan" to achieve yuan convertibility on the capital account. Li specifically mentioned a plan for a pilot programme to allow overseas investment by individual Chinese investors. 

Li's statement also boosted expectations that the central bank will widen the yuan's daily trading band in the coming weeks or months. 

The PBOC's record-high midpoint on Wednesday appeared to continue the campaign to bring the fixing closer to the spot rate, thereby preventing an abrupt one-off appreciation immediately following the band widening. 

The central bank currently allows the dollar/yuan exchange rate to diverge by no more than 1 per cent from the midpoint it sets each morning. 

At current levels, the exchange rate is 0.88 per cent below the midpoint, down from the 0.95 divergence that the market maintained for most of the year. 

Yuan hits record high on strong China trade data - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China's education expenditure reaches 2.2 trln yuan*
English.news.cn 2013-05-08 15:49:57	

news.xinhuanet.com

BEIJING, May 8 (Xinhua) -- Public expenditure on education in China reached 2.2 trillion yuan (357 billion U.S. dollars) in 2012, accounting for 4 percent of its GDP, the Ministry of Finance (MOF) said Wednesday.

Of the total, 378.1 billion yuan was pooled from the central government's budget, an increase of 15.7 percent year on year, a ministry statement said. The rest was sourced from local government budgets.

China is moving to shift its growth pattern by enhancing education, with more resources allocated to rural, remote and poor schools last year.

In 2012, the country earmarked 86.54 billion yuan from its central budget to support nine-year compulsory education in rural areas.

With the money, tuition was waived and textbooks provided for free to 120 million rural students. The country also provided allowances for 13.33 million students who came from poor families and attended boarding schools in central and western regions.

The central government also offered a subsidy of 15.05 billion yuan to improve the nutrition of primary and junior high school students in rural areas.

To help more pupils get into senior high school when they finish nine-year compulsory education, the central government provided 4.66 billion yuan last year as a subsidy to 4.91 million senior high school students.

In an effort to support higher-learning education, the central government provided scholarships to 5.61 million students with a total expenditure of 16.2 billion yuan.

China originally planned to raise the government's input on education to 4 percent of GDP by the end of 2000, but did not achieve the goal until last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Focus: Inflation rises to 2.4 pct in April* 

English.news.cn 2013-05-09 15:40:02 

BEIJING, May 9 (Xinhua) -- China's consumer inflation slightly accelerated in April, but still within a mild range that leaves room for policymakers to fine-tune policies to support the tepid economic recovery, official data showed Thursday.

China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, grew 2.4 percent year on year in April, up from 2.1 percent in March but well below the year's control target of 3.5 percent, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

The rise is largely in line with the market forecast of around 2.3 percent.

The NBS attributed the gain mainly to an unusual increase in vegetable prices during that month as low temperatures and scarce rainfalls disrupted supplies.

In April, food prices, which account for nearly one-third of weighting in China's CPI, increased 4 percent year on year, with the prices of vegetables rising 5.9 percent, NBS data showed.

On a monthly basis, consumer prices in April edged up 0.2 percent.

Liu Ligang, chief economist with Greater China at ANZ Bank, expects the CPI growth in May to stay below 3 percent and gradually pick up pace in the latter half of the year due to a low year-ago comparison base.
 
"But given the subdued momentum in the economic recovery, the CPI will not see rapid gains this year," he added.

The country's economic growth unexpectedly dipped to 7.7 percent in the first quarter, falling short of market expectations and suggesting a continued tepid economic rebound for the world's second-largest economy.

While analysts largely believe inflationary pressures are not a cause for concern in the short term, Thursday's data regarding prices at factory gates demanded more market attention.

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures wholesale inflation, fell 2.6 percent year on year in April, marking the 14th straight month of decline and the steepest drop in six months that pointed to continued weak market demand.

Official data earlier this month showed China's Purchasing Managers' Index for the manufacturing sector fell to 50.6 percent in April from 50.9 percent in March. The sub-index for new orders edged down 0.6 percentage points from the previous month to 51.7 percent.

Given the weak growth activity and relatively subdued inflation, China may bend towards looser monetary policies to keep liquidity flowing to nurture the recovery, while proceeding with structural reforms to sustain long-term growth, Liu said.

The possibility of an interest rate cut within the year is on the rise, he projected.

But Lian Ping, an economist with the Bank of Communications, held that such a radical move is unlikely, as the current liquidity is ample enough to support growth and further significant easings may once again fan up property prices.

Besides, the central bank's sale of 10 billion yuan (1.6 billion U.S. dollars) of three-month bills on Thursday dampened the possibility of a rate cut, he noted.

Lu Zhengwei, chief economist at the China Industrial Bank, said instead of relying on reducing the interest rate or banks' reserve requirement ratio, the central bank will continue to adjust liquidity via open market operations.

China Focus: Inflation rises to 2.4 pct in April - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

With the recent openings of Line 14 and two stations on Line 10&#65292;Beijing metro length has reached 456 km, including 17 lines, 270 stations and 37 interchange stations:







The 57km Line 10 is Metro Beijing's second circle line.

The expansion of the network continues apace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

5/14/2013 @ 9:32PM

*Volkswagen Stakes Out Greater Turf In China*

By Kenneth Rapoza

Volkswagen said it will invest $1.95 billion in a new auto manufacturing plant, this one in Central China.

The new plant will be set up by Volkswagen&#8217;s joint venture with China&#8217;s SAIC Motor SAIC Motor, and will have an annual output of 300,000 units, German national daily newspaper Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung reported over the weekend.

Volkswagen Stakes Out Greater Turf In China - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese chip maker sold more than Intel and Qualcomm*

_Allwinner is a winner in the tablet market_

09 May 2013 10:11 | by Nick Farrell

*Chinese chip vendor Allwinner Technologies might have sold more application processors for tablets in 2012 than Intel and Qualcomm put together.*

*According to eeTimes it is a myth that Samsung, Nvidia, Qualcomm and Intel are the top mobile chipmakers*.

Quoting a Strategy Analytics report, last year 2012 Chinese vendors grabbed 20 percent volume share of the tablet application processor market between them.

While these vendors might be manufacturing at the low end of the market it is a market that by value grew 83 percent year-on-year to reach $2.7 billion.

Sravann Kundojjala, senior analyst with Strategy Analytics, pointed out that in China the top seller is dual-core ARM chips which sell for $4 or $5 and quad-cores at $8 or $9. This is less than half what Nvidia is selling its equivalent chips for and so probably the Chinese vendors, while significant in volume, do not yet have 10 percent of the market by value.

While Apple had about 48 percent revenue share of the tablet processor market in 2012, since its chips are only used in the iPad this limits their market share. Nvidia, Texas Instruments, Samsung and Qualcomm made up Strategy Analytics' top-five ranking of vendors.

Strategy Analytics reckons Nvidia led the non-iPad tablet market with 27 percent revenue share in 2012 having scored high-profile design wins in the Google Nexus 7 and the Microsoft Surface RT.

Strategy Analytics would like you to buy a $6,999 report but it is not difficult to guess who the behind the scenes Chinese chipmakers who are winning in the current market. There is *Allwinner, Rockchip, Amlogic, Infotmic, Ingenic, Hi-Silicon, and NuFront*.

*EETimes claims that Allwinner, Rockchip and Amlogic are probably responsible for more than half the Chinese supply of tablet processors in 2012. Allwinner clearly has about 10 percent of the global supply by volume.

This would mean that it made more than Intel and Qualcomm who missed the tablet processor boat in 2012 and captured less than five percent volume share in the tablet applications processor market.*

The figures show how far Chipzilla in particular has to go before it has made an impact, but also how close the Chinese chipmakers are to being household names. 


Read more: Chinese chip maker sold more than Intel and Qualcomm - Allwinner is a winner in the tablet market | TechEye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Ram with third-generation Chinese artificial heart sets survival record | China Daily

"*Ram with artificial heart sets survival record*
Updated: 2013-05-14 11:17
(chinadaily.com.cn)





The ram Tianjiu, or "Forever", which has survived 61 days after receiving a third-generation artificial heart implant, appears at a news conference in Tianjin on Monday. Tianjiu, which has set a survival record for an animal with such an implant, is in healthy condition at the animal laboratory center at TEDA International Cardiovascular Hospital. The implantable device, the first of its kind in China, was developed by the hospital and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. [Photo/Xinhua]





The ram Tianjiu, or "Forever", which has survived 61 days after receiving a third-generation artificial heart implant, is fed at a news conference in Tianjin on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

TIANJIN - *A sheep implanted with a new type of artificial heart developed by Chinese scientists using cutting-edge aerospace technology has lived for 62 days thus far, the heart's developers announced on Monday.*

The development of the heart was jointly conducted by scientists from the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and TEDA International Cardiovascular Hospital in north China's Tianjin Municipality.

The sheep, nicknamed "Tianjiu," is in sound condition after receiving the blood pump on March 14, said Liu Xiaocheng, president of the hospital.

He said researchers used magnetic suspension and hydrodynamic bearings -- both examples of aerospace technology -- to design and produce an implantable *third-generation ventricular assist device (VAD)*, a mechanical pump used to support heart function and blood flow in people with weakened hearts.

The device is the first of its kind to be fitted with a battery and controller. The sheep experiment is similar to a clinical implantation, the scientists said.

Once the device is marketed, it may end suffering for the 16 million people in China with failing hearts, as many patients are waiting for heart transplants.

China began research on VAD in the early 1980s. Clinical use of commercialized VADs had yet to take place until now."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

*EU report on dangerous products cites imports from China*

Toys, clothes and gadgets from China are being flagged in increasing numbers by the EU's rapid alert system for dangerous goods (RAPEX). Ignorance of the rules is cited as a cause.
China, including Hong Kong, was indicated as a country of origin for 58 percent (1,126 notifications) of products reported to the EU watchdog RAPEX in 2012. But officials in Brussels were keen to stress that the statistic reflected China's dominant position as an exporter and did not necessarily mean that the country's products had become less safe.
"The high number is due to the significant market penetration of Chinese-manufactured consumer products in European markets," EU Consumer Affairs Commissioner Tonio Borg said.
Turkey came next on the list, with 5 percent of notifications in 2012.
RAPEX ensures that information about dangerous products is quickly circulated between member states and the European Commission, so that appropriate action can be taken everywhere in the EU. Products identified by RAPEX can be banned, withdrawn from the market or rejected by customs authorities.
Octavian Vasile, a policy officer at RAPEX, said Chinese companies were often not aware of the rules. "We are trying to work on that in organizing workshops especially meant for the Chinese industry, especially on toys because this is quite a sensitive category of products," Vasile said.
All the EU countries plus Iceland, Liechtenstein and Norway are members of RAPEX. Five member states accounted for more than half of all RAPEX notifications in 2012: Hungary, Bulgaria, Spain, Germany and the UK.
In 2012, a total of 2.278 notifications on dangerous products posing risks to the health and safety of consumers were submitted through the RAPEX system by member states - a rise of 26 percent over the previous year. Of the 2,278 notifications, 1,938 concerned products that posed a serious risk to consumers, according to the EC.
jm/mkg (dpa, AFP)

EU report on dangerous products cites imports from China | News | DW.DE | 16.05.2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## auspice

aneesdani said:


> *EU report on dangerous products cites imports from China*
> 
> Toys, clothes and gadgets from China are being flagged in increasing numbers by the EU's rapid alert system for dangerous goods (RAPEX). Ignorance of the rules is cited as a cause.
> China, including Hong Kong, was indicated as a country of origin for 58 percent (1,126 notifications) of products reported to the EU watchdog RAPEX in 2012. But officials in Brussels were keen to stress that the statistic reflected China's dominant position as an exporter and did not necessarily mean that the country's products had become less safe.
> "The high number is due to the significant market penetration of Chinese-manufactured consumer products in European markets," EU Consumer Affairs Commissioner Tonio Borg said.
> Turkey came next on the list, with 5 percent of notifications in 2012.
> RAPEX ensures that information about dangerous products is quickly circulated between member states and the European Commission, so that appropriate action can be taken everywhere in the EU. Products identified by RAPEX can be banned, withdrawn from the market or rejected by customs authorities.
> Octavian Vasile, a policy officer at RAPEX, said Chinese companies were often not aware of the rules. "We are trying to work on that in organizing workshops especially meant for the Chinese industry, especially on toys because this is quite a sensitive category of products," Vasile said.
> All the EU countries plus Iceland, Liechtenstein and Norway are members of RAPEX. Five member states accounted for more than half of all RAPEX notifications in 2012: Hungary, Bulgaria, Spain, Germany and the UK.
> In 2012, a total of 2.278 notifications on dangerous products posing risks to the health and safety of consumers were submitted through the RAPEX system by member states - a rise of 26 percent over the previous year. Of the 2,278 notifications, 1,938 concerned products that posed a serious risk to consumers, according to the EC.
> jm/mkg (dpa, AFP)
> 
> EU report on dangerous products cites imports from China | News | DW.DE | 16.05.2013


Hmm it's not really something new. It's been there way of living ever since. 

They are actually proud of producing garbage-quality products that are defective, low class, fake and disposable which also tainted with lead, melamine, formalin, cyanide just to name a few, unmindful of the harmful effects to humans. 

That's why the public should really be careful and aware of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*2013-05-16 &#22269;&#20869;&#39318;&#39063;55&#32435;&#31859;&#21271;&#26007;&#33455;&#29255;&#38382;&#19990;
 2013-05-16 China's 55 nm Beidou chip is launched*

[video]http://news.cntv.cn/2013/05/16/VIDE1368681361007418.shtml[/video]

Freeze @0:25 to look at the specs of the chip like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*China's cotton reserve is 63% of world's total*
Updated: 2013-05-17 13:59 By ZHOU SIYU ( chinadaily.com.cn) 

China's cotton reserves were estimated to stand at 5,820 bales this year, accounting for 63 percent of the world's total, the United States Department of Agriculture said in a report.

A bale is a standard unit of measurement for cotton and is equivalent to approximately 226 kg.

The government admitted to having &#8220;a high level of reserves&#8221; but did not divulge the exact figure.

The USDA also estimated that global cotton consumption will grow by 2 percent this year, the third consecutive year for increased consumption. Consumption in China, India and Pakistan will account for 70 percent of the world's total, the USDA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Greece to buy 142 ships from China*

Updated: 2013-05-19 00:22 ( Xinhua/ChinaDaily) 

SHANGHAI - Greek Shipping Minister Kostis Moussouroulis said here Saturday Greek shipowners have recently signed contracts to buy 142 new ships from Chinese shipbuilding companies.

The orders, which were signed in April, accounted for more than 60 percent of the recent global orders of Greek shipowners, said the Greek official.

The shipping industry, including shipbuilding, is one of the most important sectors for economic and trade cooperation between the two countries.

In the next decade, China will remain an important global exporter and become an increasingly important importer, according to the minister.

The new orders are the investment of Greek shipowners for the future, said Moussouroulis.

Wang Qi, general manager of Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co Ltd, said Greece has become an important client of China's shipbuilding enterprises.

As one of China's major shipbuilding companies, Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co Ltd has built a total of 67 ships for Greek shipowners in recent years, accounting for about 30 percent of the company's output, Wang said.

Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras is on an official visit to China from Wednesday to Sunday. Leaders of the two countries have vowed to boost cooperation.

0Related StoriesChina to invest more in Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China to invest more in Greece*

Updated: 2013-05-18 08:03 By Bao Chang ( China Daily)





Containers are backlogged at the port of Piraeus, near Athens. China will expand its investment in the port, considered a vital gateway for shipping heading to Europe. [Photo/AFP]



Bilateral trade expected to double by 2015 as economic links tightened

China is to increase its investment in Greece's port industry, and deepen its economic ties with the southern European country as it struggles to clear its massive debts, Vice-Minister of Commerce Jiang Yaoping said on Friday.

Speaking at a China-Greece business forum - being held during a five-day visit by Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras - Jiang said China will expand its investment in Greece's Piraeus harbor, the country's largest port.

After operating parts of Piraeus for the past three years, Chinese shipping giant China Ocean Shipping (Group) Co is believed to have invested 1 billion euros ($1.29 billion) for a 60 percent stake in Piraeus port early this year.

Fu Chengqiu, the managing director of Piraeus Container Terminal SACOSCO Group, said on Friday that despite Greece still being in deep crisis, he still considers Piraeus as a vital gateway for shipping heading to Europe.






Samaras also encouraged Chinese companies to invest in his country's logistics services industry, highlighting Greece's good geographical position.

To clear its huge national debt, Greece plans to privatize a variety of government-owned assets, including airports, government buildings, petroleum companies, natural gas fields, and several mining, postal and real estate projects, to raise an estimated 50 billion euros.

Introducing the privatization agenda, Stelios Stavridis, the president of the country's national assets organization, Hellenic Republic Assets Development Fund, said the sell-offs present huge opportunities for Chinese investment.

In a meeting at the Great Hall of the People on Thursday, Premier Li Keqiang told his Greek counterpart Samaras that he expected to see bilateral trade volume double by 2015.

In 2012, total trade between China and Greece was worth $3.38 billion, or 0.6 percent of the total trade volume between China and the European Union.

Constantine Michalos, the president of the Union of Hellenic Chambers, said: "Greek products including olive oil, wine and honey are very popular in the Chinese market and are well tailored to Chinese consumers."

In a move to popularize Greek food and beverage products in China, some Greek enterprises have launched food processing projects in Beijing, said Ma She, deputy director-general at the department of European affairs of the Ministry of Commerce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China's service outsourcing up 43.6% in Q1*

Updated: 2013-05-18 23:29 ( Xinhua/ChinaDaily)

FUZHOU - Chinese companies took service outsourcing orders of $11.7 billion in the first quarter, up 43.6 percent year-on-year, said a Ministry of Commerce official on Saturday.

The country's offshore service outsourcing businesses reached $8.1 billion in the first three months, up 42 percent year-on-year, said the official at a forum held in Fuzhou, capital of east China's Fujian province.

As of March, China's service outsourcing industry had 4.46 million employees. Some 67.7 percent of them had college education backgrounds.

The orders of offshore service outsourcing which Chinese enterprises took increased to $33.6 billion in 2012, compared with $4.69 billion in 2008.




*Exporters hit hard by rising yuan
*
Updated: 2013-05-18 02:29 By Zheng Yangpeng in Beijing, Yu Ran in Shanghai and qiu quanlin in Guangzhou ( China Daily) 



For Xia Guangyao, chairman of Wenzhou Jialunte Textile & Finery Co Ltd in Zhejiang province, 2013 has been the worst of the past five years for his business.

The number of orders from the United States and European countries was expected to be 50 percent lower than 2010, even a bit lower than 2012, he said. The average amount of a single order was also cut from 1,000 units to 500 as market demand in the US and Europe remained low, which slashed the profit margin from 15 percent to about 8 percent.

Xia said the dwindling amount of orders from overseas since last year was the major challenge. The continuous appreciation of the yuan further ate into the profit margin.

Exporters in Guangdong province, an export powerhouse, have also felt the pinch of rising yuan value.

Chen Yanping, assistant general manager of Guangzhou Fine Horse Leather Co, said the company had to increase the price of its products for new orders, especially those to be shipped to Japan due to the quick currency appreciation.

"Now we only accept short-term orders within three to six months," Chen said.

Chen said his company had to increase the price of products to offset the loss brought about by the rising value of the yuan against the dollar and the Japanese yen.

Zhao Wei, a senior sales manager of TCL Lighting Electrics Co, said his company had planned to break its traditional reliance on sales agents and build its own marketing channels in Japan. But now it has to delay the plan due to the rising appreciation of the yuan against the Japanese yen.

For Chinese exporters who have been facing sluggish demand from European and US markets since last year, the rising yuan added another burden.









According to the latest data from the Bank for International Settlements, the yuan's exchange rate index in April was 115.24, or 0.88 percent higher than in March.

This is the sixth consecutive month that the index has broken its record since it was launched since 1994.

Shen Danyang, spokesman for the Ministry of Commerce, said on Thursday that the rise of the yuan has dented exporters' long-term business confidence.

Many foreign trade experts have called for delaying the further liberalization of the exchange rate-forming mechanism, in order to mitigate the negative impact on China's exporters. But some other experts said the reform should be pushed forward.

Li Gang, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation under the Ministry of Commerce, said opinions differ on whether the exchange rate should be allowed to fluctuate within a wider range. "The government should set a long-term goal as to whether and when the renminbi should be made convertible under capital accounts," Li said.

Zhou Shijian, a trade expert at Tsinghua University, said the only way for Chinese enterprises to survive is to improve the quality of their products and climb up the value chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Taiwan banks' RMB deposits top 60b yuan
*
Updated: 2013-05-17 16:55 ( Xinhua/ChinaDaily) 


TAIPEI - Outstanding renminbi-denominated deposits at financial units in Taiwan hit a record high of 60.26 billion yuan ($9.72 billion) as of May 15, the island's monetary authority said on Friday.

The figure represents a 54.5-percent surge from the end of February and a 24.8-percent increase from the end of March.

Market analysts attributed the fast expansion in yuan deposits to the currency's steady appreciation and warming cross-Straits economic ties.

According to a Standard Chartered report, Taiwan will accumulate a yuan-denominated fund pool of between 100 billion and 150 billion yuan by the end of 2013.

Taiwan's banking sector has been allowed to conduct yuan-denominated transactions, such as deposits, lending and remittances since Feb 6, after a cross-Straits currency clearing mechanism was established.

The island is now the second major market after Hong Kong that is able to clear transactions in the yuan, as the Chinese mainland has stepped up efforts to foster the global use of the currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to invest big to support Beidou system*

Updated: 2013-05-18 02:41 

By WANG QIAN in Wuhan

*China is expected to invest 7 billion yuan ($1.13 billion) to support the development of industries related to the country's Beidou satellite navigation system before 2015*, an industry insider said.

"Industries related to the Beidou system are entering a booming development stage," Yang Qiangwen, a senior engineer at the China Satellite Navigation Office, said at the Fourth China Satellite Navigation Conference on Thursday in Wuhan.

According to the office's figures, the central government has already invested around 3.5 billion yuan to boost industries related to the Beidou system.

And as the support from the central government continues, Yang said that the Beidou system will bring new economic growth to the country.

Industry experts estimated that the Beidou system may unleash a potential market worth 225 billion yuan, which may be the reason for the country's surging investments in the project.

The navigation system is already being used in many areas across China.

The Ministry of Transport required all tour coaches, long-distance buses and vehicles carrying dangerous goods in nine provinces, or around 80,000 vehicles, to install the Beidou system before June, or the vehicles' permits may not be approved.

Li Jing, a researcher with the China Satellite Navigation Office, said the ministry will launch an offshore rescue program using the Beidou service in 2014.

Beidou's applications are expanding in many areas, including public security, the fishery industry, disaster-relief operations, tourism and forestry, said Ran Chengqi, spokesman for the China Satellite Navigation Office.

After the Ya'an earthquake on April 20, Beidou played an important role in navigation and communication tasks during disaster-relief operations, Ran added.

The system has also been used overseas: The Ministry of Public Security successfully tracked rogue militia leader Naw Kham, who killed 13 Chinese sailors on the Mekong River in 2011, using the Beidou system. He was eventually captured in Laos and executed in February in Kunming, Yunnan province.

The successful application of the system and the country's strong support for the project are boosting the confidence of navigation companies and leading them to adopt Beidou, experts said.

Ran added that automotive navigation equipment is now entering mass production and will gradually be launched into the consumer market.

Wei Baoguo, a researcher with the China Electronics Technology Group Corp, said that his company is designing a rescue system based on Beidou to be used at scenic spots, which will soon be promoted nationwide.

Sun Jiadong, a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said that satellite navigation is changing and reshaping traditional industries, triggering a huge market potential.

China to invest big to support Beidou system |Sci-Tech |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Wuhan Metro by 2017&#65306;







Some Metro exits and stations&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

More pics inside the stations and trains&#65306;

for those with small butt





for bookworms





lucky seats





station name





Chinese painting for those with an artistic inclination





window display





the universe is a riddle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Chinese physicists create first single-photon quantum memory, leading to quantum internet | ExtremeTech

"*Chinese physicists create first single-photon quantum memory, leading to quantum internet*
By Sebastian Anthony on May 15, 2013 at 8:20 am

A lab in China is reporting that it has constructed the first memory device that uses single photons to store quantum data. This is a significant breakthrough that takes us further down the path towards a quantum internet, and potentially quantum computing as well.

As it currently stands, we already make extensive use of photons  the bulk of the internet and telecommunications backbone consists of photons traveling down fiber optic cables. Rather than single photons, though, these signals consist of carrier light waves of millions of photons, with the wave being modulated by binary data. These pulses are never stored, either; when they reach a router, theyre converted into electrical signals, and then stored in RAM before being converted back into light.





A diagram showing the generation of a single photon (a), and the storage of a single photon with OAM (b)

Now, however, Dong-Sheng Ding and fellow researchers at the University of Science and Technology of China have announced that they have generated a single photon, stored it in a cigar-shaped atomic cloud of rubidium atoms for 400 nanoseconds, and then released the photon. The single photon is created using a process called spontaneous four-wave mixing, and the rubidium cloud stores the photon due to electromagnetically induced transparency (EIT). EIT causes a phenomenon called slow light, which is used here to store the photon for 400ns (more than long enough to count as computer memory).





The retrieved photon signal, vs. the storage timeThe photon, being stored

The generation and storage would be a big achievement in itself, but theres more: the rubidium trap also preserves the orbital angular momentum (OAM) of the photon. As weve covered before, electromagnetic waves (including photons) can have both spin and orbital angular momentum. Spin angular momentum (SAM), which is equivalent to the Earth spinning on its own axis, produces polarization  and then theres OAM, which is equivalent to the Earth rotating around the Sun. Generally, in wireless and wired communications, signals only use SAM and are therefore flat  but by introducing OAM, a signal becomes a 3D helix. You can encode a lot more data into a carrier wave  perhaps an infinite amount  if you play with both the SAM and OAM. By preserving the OAM of the single photon, the Chinese researchers could be onto something very big indeed.

Moving forward, a photonic quantum memory is absolutely vital if we ever want to build a quantum internet out of quantum routers. Even if we pull back from lofty, quantum applications, if we could introduce OAM to the worlds fiber optic networks, the internet would suddenly get a whole lot faster.

Research paper: arXiv:1305.2675 - 'Single-Photon-Level Quantum Image Memory Based on Cold Atomic Ensembles'

[Note: Thank you to "PITA" for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China gives environmental approval to country's biggest hydro dam* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wed May 15, 2013 
Reuters

China's environment ministry has given the go-ahead for the construction of what will become the *country's tallest hydroelectric dam* despite acknowledging it will have an impact on plants and rare fish. The dam, with a height of *314 meters* (1,030 feet), will serve the Shuangjiangkou hydropower project on the Dadu River in southwestern Sichuan province. To be built over 10 years by a subsidiary of state power firm Guodian Group, it is expected to cost *24.68 billion yuan* ($4.02 billion) in investment.

The ministry, in a statement issued late on Tuesday, said an environmental impact assessment had acknowledged that the project would have a negative impact on rare fish and flora and affect protected local nature reserves. Developers, it said, had pledged to take "counter-measures" to mitigate the effects. The project still requires the formal go-ahead from the State Council, China's cabinet.

China aims to raise the share of non-fossil fuels in its energy mix to 15 percent by 2020, up from 9.4 percent in 2011. Hydropower is expected to make the biggest contribution. It has vowed to speed up construction of dams in the 2011-2015 period after slowing it down following the completion of the controversial Three Gorges project in 2005.

The Three Gorges Dam, which serves the world's biggest hydropower station on the Yangtze river, measures 185 meters. The 300-m Nurek dam in Tajikistan in Central Asia is the world's highest, though other taller dams are now under construction. China's tallest dam now, at 292 meters, is the Xiaowan Dam on the Lancang River, also known as the Mekong.

*On completion, the Sichuan project will have a total installed capacity of 20 gigawatts (GW), with annual power generation to exceed 7 billion kilowatt-hours (kWh).* The government said this year that hydropower capacity was expected to reach 290 GW by 2015, up from 220 GW at the end of 2010. It also said it would begin building a controversial project on the undeveloped Nu River in Yunnan province.

Guodian was one of a number of state-owned firms criticized by China's national audit office last week for starting work on projects not yet been approved by the central government. The office said by the end of 2011, the company had invested nearly 30 billion yuan in 21 unapproved projects. The Huadian Group, China's biggest power company, was also criticized for launching construction of the Huangdeng hydropower plant before receiving the government's go-ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Analysys: Main smartphone vendors in China by sales volume, 1Q13 

Adam Hwang, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Wednesday 22 May 2013]
There were 90.54 million handsets sold in the China market during first-quarter 2013, growing 23.5% sequentially and 34.8% on year, and 75.28 million units of them were smartphones, increasing 32.2% sequentially and 141.5% on year, according to Analysys International.

Vendor - Market share - Country of Origin 

Samsung 17.3% South Korea

Lenovo 13.1% Mainland China

Coolpad 10.3% Mainland China

Huawei 10.1% Mainland China

ZTE 6.9% Mainland China

Apple 6.4% US

K-Touch 4.1% Mainland China

GiONEE 3.8% Mainland China

HTC 3.1% Taiwan

OPPO 2.9% Mainland China

China market: Smartphone sales over 75 million units in 1Q13, says Analysys

I see my personal favorite XiaoMi is not on the list&#12290;

Hope to see it join the Top-10 table in the next couple of years&#12290;&#65306;-&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*Business is booming at Canton Fair (world's largest business fair)*

A Canton Fair View of China's Economy | Uncommon Wisdom Daily

"Inside the Biggest Business Event of the Year in China &#8230;
Tony Sagami | May 9, 2013	

I visited the southern China province of Canton last week. And while I ate my share of delicious Cantonese food &#8212; like char sui, jook sing noodles and mantis shrimp &#8212; I wasn&#8217;t there just to feed my face.

My main purpose in visiting Canton was to see for myself how a vital part of China&#8217;s economy is really doing.

I came away plenty of answers &#8230; including three solid investing ideas &#8230; that I&#8217;d like to share with you today.

*Inside China&#8217;s Most-Important Business Event of the Year*

Canton is the ancient name for the city of Guangzhou, the epicenter of the Chinese manufacturing juggernaut. It&#8217;s also home to the China Import & Export Fair, or &#8220;Canton Fair,&#8221; which serves as a good indicator of China&#8217;s foreign trade activity.

Most Americans have never heard of the Canton Fair. But as a global-minded investor, it&#8217;s something you can&#8217;t afford to miss &#8230; even if you can&#8217;t attend this event in-person.

That&#8217;s because it&#8217;s the largest trade fair in the world, where thousands of manufacturers, businessmen and merchants gather to conduct business.

The Canton Fair has been held in the spring and fall since 1957. It has the largest assortment of products, the highest attendance and the largest number of business deals made at any trade show on the planet.

This event, the 113th of its kind, featured 22,000 exhibitors and 202,000 buyers from more than 200 countries. They gathered in Guangzhou to find everything from industrial products, textiles and garments, medicines and health products, gifts and consumer goods.

Quite simply, the Canton Fair is the single-most-important business event of the year in China.
*
A &#8216;Fair&#8217; View of China&#8217;s Economy*

You hear plenty about how the sky is falling in China, whose economy &#8220;only&#8221; grew 7.7% in the first quarter.

Well, somebody needs to tell the businessmen I met in Guangzhou that the world is falling into a deep global recession, because business was booming at the Canton Fair.

*&#8226; $35.5 billion worth of goods were ordered, an 8.8% increase from the last fair.*

&#8226; 202,000 buyers showed up, a 7% bump from the fall event.

&#8226; While sales to the U.S. (down 0.5%) and Europe (down 4.9%) have wilted, business from emerging markets soared. Orders from other BRIC countries &#8212; Brazil, Russia and India &#8212; jumped 5.2%. Orders from Middle Eastern countries increased 3.8%.

Again, the &#8220;experts&#8221; from Wall Street and CNBC keep underestimating the power and resilience of the Chinese economy.

Sure, the U.S. and Europe are weak. But the rest of the world is buying Chinese goods by the cargo ship.
*
Developing Economies Doing More Business With Each Other*

China&#8217;s neighbors are becoming increasingly important trading partners, as the number of the fair visitors from Middle East, Russia, Turkey, South America and Southeast Asia had increased remarkably.

China&#8217;s Purchasing Managers Index (PMI), an indicator of the manufacturing sector&#8217;s economic health, reached 50.9 in March. That is the highest number since May 2012 and evidence that the Chinese economy is far from sick.

Look at the most recent trade numbers.

*In the first quarter of 2013:

&#8226; China engaged in a total of $990 billion of trade, a whopping 13.4% year-on-year increase.

&#8226; Exports hits $507.9 billion, an 18.4% year-on-year increase*

&#8226; Imports grew 8.4% $460.3 billion.

So, the next time you hear an &#8220;expert&#8221; tell you how bad the Chinese economy is doing, ask them if they went to the Canton Fair and talked to the Chinese sellers and foreign buyers.

If they had, they would probably be telling you a very different story &#8230; and giving you some information that could actually help you make money."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CRH trains&#65292;an incomplete compilation&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SenLin

*China's Shuanghui to buy Smithfield Foods for $4.7 billion*

_China's Shuanghui International said it would buy Smithfield Foods Inc (SFD.N) for $4.7 billion in cash to help satisfy growing demand for U.S.-made pork in its home market, but the deal may raise concerns in the United States._


Full Text:
China's Shuanghui to buy Smithfield Foods for $4.7 billion | Reuters


----------



## cirr

Great social and economic arteries&#65306;






NB The *Tianjin-Qinhuangdao* HSR will start trial runs in August this year&#12290;


----------



## cirr

Guiyang Longdongbao Airport terminal 2 construction completed on March 30 2013. The new terminal is opening on April 22nd.

Airport Location: Guiyang, Guizhou Province

Airport 2012 PAX (old terminal): Guiyang - Longdongbao (KWE) ... 8,746,034 ... +19.2% (CAAC)

Added space: passenger area 110k sqm, freight area 21k sqm, 25 new gates, 260k sqm airplane space and 105k sqm parking space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Nanning Airport&#8217;s New Terminal*, taking the design of &#8220;two phoenixes returning to their nest&#8221;. It will have an annual passenger handling capacity of 15.4 million and become a window to present the charms of Nanning to ASEAN countries and the rest of the world.

The constructions of the new terminal&#8217;s supporting facilities of Nanning Wuxu International Airport will have several phases and they are to be completed in 2020. The present phase of construction includes the terminal building with a floor space of 130,000 square meters, an airplane parking lot of 45 parking bay with an area of 475,000 square meters, a new cargo warehouse with a floor area of 14,000 square meters, a car parking lot with an area of 103,700 square meters and other supporting facilities. This phase of construction, with an investment of 6 billion yuan.











Phase II










Interior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Pub Date: 13-05-30

*Hefei Xinqiao International Airport Opens* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Kay Smith (R), a passenger from New York, the U.S., shows a free roundtrip ticket presented by China Eastern Airlines (CAE) in a media interview at Hefei Xinqiao International Airport in Hefei, capital of China's Anhui province, on May 30. She was the first passenger to arrive at the airport on the opening day._


Xinqiao Airport in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui province, started its business with the arrival of a China Eastern Airlines (CEA) A320 aircraft in the small hours of Thursday.

At 0:05 am, the MU5172 from Beijing, China's capital, landed amid the thunderous roar of jet engines. More than 140 passengers got off board, some being pretty excited to witness the historic moment of the airport.

"What a big surprise," Kay Smith from New York, the U.S.exclaimed in delight, when she was told she was the first passenger to arrive at the new airport.

"The tropical fish is very wonderful and the staff are lovely." Kay spoke highly of the airport in the shape of a tropical fish. Compared with the one in her hometown, Xinqiao is neater and cleaner, she said.

The woman, who was visiting Hefei, together with her doctor husband, for a medical conference, was given a free roundtrip ticket by the CEA as a gift.

Passengers gesture as they arrive at Hefei Xinqiao International Airport in Hefei, capital of China's Anhui province, on May 30. They were the first passengers to arrive at the airport on the opening day.

Hefei Xinqiao International Airport was completed in late 2012, at a cost of 4.36 billion yuan ($715 million), according to local authorities.

Starting today, it will replace the Luogang Airport, which has served the city for 36 years, as its main airport.

Pei Bo, captain of MU5172, is interviewed after landing an A320 aircraft at Hefei Xinqiao International Airport in Hefei, capital of China's Anhui province, on May 30. The airport started its business with the arrival of the plane from Chinese capital Beijing at 0:05 am.

"Well, I've visited almost all the Chinese airports, and this one is by no means inferior," Pei Bo, captain of the aircraft, who flied more than 13,000 hours during his career, said in a media interview following the landing.

Xinqiao is expected to handle 11 million passengers and 150,000 tons of cargo annually by 2020, according to official documents.

http://english.anhuinews.com/system/...05692818.shtml


----------



## Mugwop

Will there be a trade war between china and eu?


----------



## cirr

*Taishan 2 steam generator ready* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

23 May 2013
by World Nuclear News

The first Chinese-made steam generator for an EPR has been completed and is being transported to unit 2 of the Taishan plant in the country's Guangdong province.





_The first Chinese EPR steam generator starts its journey to Taishan (Image: CGNPC)_

The four steam generators for Taishan 1 - measuring 25 meters long and weighing 550 tonnes each - were manufactured at Areva's plant at Chalon-St Marcel, France. However, those for subsequent Chinese EPR units are to be produced domestically. China General Nuclear Power Group (CGNPC) has announced that the first domestically-produced steam generators for Taishan 2 is now finished, while the second is nearing completion. The components, manufactured by Shanghai Electric, will be shipped to the site over the next couple of months. Steam generators are major components in a pressurized water reactor system which transfer heat from the primary reactor coolant circuit to a secondary circuit, turning water into steam to drive a turbine and generator.

Taishan 1 and 2 are the first two reactors based on Areva's EPR design to be built in China. They form part of an *&#8364;8 billion* contract signed by Areva and CGNPC in November 2007. The Taishan project - 140 kilometres west of Hong Kong - is owned by the Guangdong Taishan Nuclear Power Joint Venture Company Limited, a joint venture between EDF (30%) and CGNPC. *Unit 1 should begin operating in 2014, with unit 2 following in 2015. Two further EPRs are planned for Taishan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## xuxu1457

Jessica_Lucas said:


> Will there be a trade war between china and eu?



I don't think so, EU lack of money and become "crazy", EU let Brussels openly rob savers' money, and rob money at EU's boundary by carbon emission tax on airlines, High welfare bring big debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

cirr said:


> *Nanning Airport&#8217;s New Terminal*, taking the design of &#8220;two phoenixes returning to their nest&#8221;. It will have an annual passenger handling capacity of 15.4 million and become a window to present the charms of Nanning to ASEAN countries and the rest of the world.
> 
> The constructions of the new terminal&#8217;s supporting facilities of Nanning Wuxu International Airport will have several phases and they are to be completed in 2020. The present phase of construction includes the terminal building with a floor space of 130,000 square meters, an airplane parking lot of 45 parking bay with an area of 475,000 square meters, a new cargo warehouse with a floor area of 14,000 square meters, a car parking lot with an area of 103,700 square meters and other supporting facilities. This phase of construction, with an investment of 6 billion yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior


A backwater place like Nanning does not need an airport like that. This is waste and corruption


----------



## shuttler

*April passenger vehicle sales rise 16.6%
*
Chinadaily

Updated: 2013-05-10 07:26 By Li Fangfang ( China Daily) 


Passenger vehicle sales enjoyed double-digit year-on-year growth in April, with the week-long Shanghai International Auto Show and the three-day toll-free Labor Day holiday boosting figures in the fourth week of the month, particularly. 

Total sales of cars, sports-utility vehicles, multi-purpose vehicles and minivans accelerated 16.6 percent from last year to 1,341,900 during the month, the China Passenger Car Association said on Thursday. 

"The launches of new models at the show and toll-free holidays, which encouraged more self-drive trips, greatly improved sales in April," said Rao Da, the association's secretary-general. 

The Shanghai show attracted a record 152,000 visitors on the first day, which clearly indicates the strong Chinese desire for a modern life and mobility, he added. 

"The enthusiasm triggered by the show will continue into May, and passenger vehicle sales will maintain the same level as April." 

Rao said that after a 20 percent growth in sales in the first four months of the year, and without the government launching any more policies to control sales, the Chinese market should see "2 million more passenger cars sold this year" than in 2012. 

Andrew Thomson, Asia-Pacific head of automotive and partner at KPMG China, predicted an annual 10 percent rise in passenger vehicle sales in 2013, with SUV sales likely to grow at "around double that rate and the luxury segment also growing ahead of the overall market". 

He added: "The current growth is broadly in line with this forecast, and we see no reason to amend our views based on the early-year results for the auto sector." 

Though China's overall passenger vehicle market is on the road to stable growth, homegrown brand sales continue to stagnate. 

Rao said that in April Chinese automakers saw their share of the domestic market drop almost 3 percent from March, and their April sales were also well down from last year at this stage. 

"Their troubles really started after some local governments announced they will limit vehicle purchases in big cities, to tackle traffic congestion and pollution levels," said Cui Dongshu, deputy secretary-general of the China Passenger Car Association. 

"Foreign automakers' recent strategy of launching more entry-level or joint-venture brands aimed at the lower-end of the market has also put hefty pressure on their Chinese counterparts," Cui added. 

More important, Cui said, "Chinese automakers' shortcomings on technology, quality, especially branding, also make them less attractive to younger buyers, a major target market for companies". 

Vehicle sales by US giant General Motors increased 15.3 percent on an annual basis last month to an April record of 261,870 units. 

Its strong performance took the company's sales for the first four months of 2013 to a record 1,078,243 vehicles, an increase of 10.9 percent on an annual basis, the first time it had surpassed 1 million units in the first four months of the year. 

Another US heavyweight, Ford Motor Co, also reported a robust 37 percent growth in April sales, with deliveries of 75,331 vehicles. Its total sales of 261,927 in the first four months represented a 49 percent sales surge from a year earlier. 

lifangfang@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The longest highway bridge in China's Hubei province&#65292;the 11km Xingjiawan Bridge&#65292;achieved full closure on 30.05.2013&#65306;






Cost&#65306;1.087 billion yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's PMI reading shows surprise strength in manufacturing* 

by: Scott Murdoch, China Correspondent 

From: The Australian June 01, 2013 3:17PM 

CHINA'S powerful manufacturing sector has shown a surprise rebound, putting its strength at odds with the broader slowdown emerging in the world's second largest economy. 

The May Purchasing Manager's Index, published today, rose to 50.8 from 50.6 just one month earlier.

A reading above 50 shows the sector is expanding rather than contracting and the result was well above most economists' forecast of 50.

The official index, published by the National Bureau of Statistics, measures the output from China's state-owned manufacturing enterprises.

A production component of the index bounced strongly from 52.6 in April to 53.3 in May, new orders rose by 0.1 while export orders were up sharply by 0.8.

The index also showed that China's manufacturers are starting to restock with both raw materials and finished good inventories increasing in the month.



The surprise gains in the PMI follow a string of weak data that has indicated that China's economy is slowing.

Economists have started to mark down their economic growth forecasts for the next two years because of the emerging weakening.

The powerful China Iron and Steel Association, a key industry body, this week reported the fourth consecutive monthly fall in profit, fuelling fears the economy was heading towards a hard landing.

China's new government, headed by President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang, is targeting growth of 7.5 per cent this year.

ANZ's chief China economist Liu Li-Gang said the May PMI was at odds with the rest of China's industrial economic indicators.

"This single data does not change our view on the softening economic conditions China," he said.

"It eases some concern about a rapid slowdown though.

"The government can tolerate a slower growth rate but it is important to engage in fast economic and structural reforms to boost confidence in China's future growth prospects."

The data was released when the world's major markets were closed for the weekend. The higher result is likely to buoy commodity markets, especially copper, which had weakened before the index was published.

In Australia, the futures market is pointing towards the S&P/ASX200 opening down at least 49.5 points when trade resumes on Monday.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hey @cirr - Bro, hows the Accounting & Finance profession in China ? Is there an abundance or scarcity of jobs in it ? And would a Pakistani like myself be able to enter the Chinese job market ?


----------



## cirr

*22.05.2013 Korla-Golmud railway completes site survey*

Korla-Golmud railway(red line running northwest in the pic below): 1222.919km (Xinjiang and Qinghai provinces)
Project cost: 34.488 bln yuan ($5.56b)
Construction: 5 years






Black: existing line
Red: new line


----------



## cirr

Armstrong said:


> Hey @cirr - Bro, hows the Accounting & Finance profession in China ? Is there an abundance or scarcity of jobs in it ? And would a Pakistani like myself be able to enter the Chinese job market ?



Qualified/certified accounting professionals, especially those with overseas experiences, are highly sought after in China.

Do you speak Chinese? Language could be an issue, but all the international majors have establised local branches where English is the working languge and their clients for most part are western multinationals or large Chinese firms with extensive external exposure.

You may make inquiries starting with the HQs to see if they have openings in China. Yes or no, I am sure they would put you in contact with their operation in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Armstrong said:


> Hey @cirr - Bro, hows the Accounting & Finance profession in China ? Is there an abundance or scarcity of jobs in it ? And would a Pakistani like myself be able to enter the Chinese job market ?



The best bet Bro is to send your resume to the headhunters or to companies which engage in bilateral trades between China and Pakistan or to multinational companies.

Chances are you need to be very knowledgeable with the language as you know this profession involves a lot of documentation in Chinese. Also like many countries in the world, China has her unique system of accounting, tax and finance rules and laws so knowing Pakistani / International rules is not enough.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

cirr said:


> Qualified/certified accounting professionals, especially those with overseas experiences, are highly sought after in China.
> 
> Do you speak Chinese? Language could be an issue, but all the international majors have establised local branches where English is the working languge and their clients for most part are western multinationals or large Chinese firms with extensive external exposure.
> 
> You may make inquiries starting with the HQs to see if they have openings in China. Yes or no, I am sure they would put you in contact with their operation in China.



I could learn Chinese in as little as a years time because there is a Chinese & Pakistani Government sponsored Language Institute/Cultural Center a few minutes drive from my place where they offer Chinese Language classes !  

Thanks, bro I appreciate it !


----------



## Armstrong

shuttler said:


> The best bet Bro is to send your resume to the headhunters or to companies which engage in bilateral trades between China and Pakistan or to multinational companies.
> 
> Chances are you need to be very knowledgeable with the language as you know this profession involves a lot of documentation in Chinese. Also like many countries in the world, China has her unique system of accounting, tax and finance rules and laws so knowing Pakistani / International rules is not enough.
> 
> Good luck!



I was actually thinking of visiting Shanghai with my Dad in a couple of months time (Hes a Doctor & hes got some Medical Conference to attend to) & I thought I might ask around & see how the Chinese job market is when I'm there !  

I'm a few papers off from my ACCA (Professional Accountancy Qualification) but unfortunately I've only studied English law & taxation system so that could be problematic !  

Do you guys have a State Professional Accountancy Qualification in China as the English do with their ACCA, ICAEW or the Pakistanis, Indians & the Bangladeshis with their CAs or the Americans with their CPAs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Armstrong said:


> I was actually thinking of visiting Shanghai with my Dad in a couple of months time (Hes a Doctor & hes got some Medical Conference to attend to) & I thought I might ask around & see how the Chinese job market is when I'm there !
> 
> I'm a few papers off from my ACCA (Professional Accountancy Qualification) but unfortunately I've only studied English law & taxation system so that could be problematic !
> 
> Do you guys have a State Professional Accountancy Qualification in China as the English do with their ACCA, ICAEW or the Pakistanis, Indians & the Bangladeshis with their CAs or the Americans with their CPAs ?



The qualification you are pursuing is good for many countries. We have our own CPAs but foreign qualifications are gaining their recognitions especially if you are working for MNCs.

Have a nice visit in Shanghai with your Senior. Look for some excellent Muslim foods in the place.

Since you are studying for a professional degree (if I'm not mistaken), one of the routes is to scout for recruitments in the big international accounting firms.

But as it happens in nearly all non-English speaking countries in the world, if you dont acquire proficiency in the local language it will greatly affect your career development in the country where you have your job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

shuttler said:


> The qualification you are pursuing is good for many countries. We have our own CPAs but foreign qualifications are gaining their recognitions especially if you are working for MNCs.
> 
> Have a nice visit in Shanghai with your Senior. Look for some excellent Muslim foods in the place.
> 
> Since you are studying for a professional degree (if I'm not mistaken), one of the routes is to scout for recruitments in the big international accounting firms.
> 
> But as it happens in nearly all non-English speaking countries in the world, if you dont acquire proficiency in the local language it will greatly affect your career development in the country where you have your job.



Thanks, mate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*GM boosts exports of China-built cars to supply emerging markets*

By Reuters | 3 Jun, 2013

BEIJING: General Motors Co, the biggest foreign automaker be sales in China, aims to boost its exports from the country by nearly 70 percent this year because of strong demand for its Chinese-developed low-cost cars, a local executive said. 

The U.S. automaker plans to export as many as 130,000 China-made vehicles this year, up from 77,000 vehicles in 2012, driven by demand for its Chevrolet Sail in other emerging markets. 

"While GM's primary philosophy is to manufacture where it sells, we find that product exports are necessary to meet global market demands when GM does not have local manufacturing capabilities for a particular vehicle," Bob Socia, the head of GM in China, told Reuters in an email. 

The Sail, which was co-developed with partner SAIC Motor Corp, became an instant hit when it was launched in January 2010. It is the first foreign brand in China with a price tag below 60,000 yuan ($9,800). 

The Sail, which accounted for 80 percent of GM's exports from China last year, is also helping the firm compete with Japanese, South Korean and other brands in South America and other emerging markets, said Socia, who is also chief country operations officer for GM's China, India and ASEAN operations. 

To meet increasing demand from abroad, GM is now assembling the Sail in Colombia, Ecuador and India using components supplied by its Shanghai car venture with SAIC. 

In the first four months of the year, GM shipped 33,623 vehicles overseas, surpassing Geely Automobile Holdings Co Ltd 

to become China's second-largest auto exporter after Chery, which shipped 46,234 during the period, according to Namrita Chow, a senior analyst at IHS Automotive. 

With a few exceptions, such as Honda Motor Co Ltd, which makes the Jazz compact car exclusively for the European markets at a small facility in southeastern China, exports of China-made cars by foreign automakers have been limited. 

Volkswagen AG, GM's closest rival in the country, has no plans to boost exports from China in the near future, a local spokesman said. 

What sets GM apart in its ability to tap emerging markets with its China-built cars is its heavy investment in research and development in China, analysts say. 

"GM has invested heavily in R&D in China over the past years," said John Zeng, North Asia director of consultancy LMC Automotive, noting that the research and engineering venture GM has with SAIC since 1997 is also helping develop designs for Buick. 

Foreign automakers that have exported small volumes from China include PSA Peugeot Citroen's car venture Dongfeng Automobile Group Co (DPCA) and BMW. 

DPCA and BMW shipped 1,152 and 102 China-build cars during the first four months of 2013, respectively. Honda shipped 7,972 cars overseas during the period. 

GM boosts exports of China-built cars to supply emerging markets - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#36817;500&#36742;&#22855;&#29790;&#27773;&#36710;&#20174;&#36830;&#20113;&#28207;&#21475;&#23736;&#35013;&#33337;&#20986;&#21475;&#21733;&#20262;&#27604;&#20122;

Nearly 500 Chery export shipment leaving Lianyungang Port for Columbia
*

2013-06-03 &#26032;&#21326;&#31038; Xinhua News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

> The new sensor made from graphene, is believed to be the first to be able to detect broad spectrum light, from the visible to mid-infrared, with high photoresponse or sensitivity. This means it is suitable for use in all types of cameras, including infrared cameras, traffic speed cameras, satellite imaging and more.
> 
> Not only is the graphene sensor 1,000 times more sensitive to light than current imaging sensors found in today's cameras, it also uses 10 times less energy as it operates at lower voltages. When mass produced, graphene sensors are estimated to cost at least five times cheaper.
> 
> The inventor of the graphene sensor, Assistant Professor Wang Qijie, from NTU's School of Electrical & Electronic Engineering, said it is believed to be the first time that a broad-spectrum, high photosensitive sensor has been developed using pure graphene.



Good stuff. 

Read more at: Invention allows clear photos in dim light

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR (U/C)*







933km, through Zhejiang, Jiangxi and Hunan Provinces, opening in 2014.


----------



## cirr

Construction schedules for HSR and conventional lines in Guangxi Hui Autonomous Region bordering Vietnam:

August: Nanning-Beihai HSR opens 
November: Nanning-Hengyang HSR opens (est.) 
November: Nanning-Wuzhou HSR opens (est.) 

August: Coast line extensions Tang-Xinzhou&#12289;Dalangping-Bonded port open
November&#65306;Yulin-Tieshan port opens






Also speed up the constructions of Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR&#12289;Kunming-Nanning HSR&#12289;Cenxi-Luoding rail etc


----------



## soaringeagle

The CHR network almost complete, let us drink to that.


----------



## Minjitta

Sure can be use to transport your military to the border in a hurry.


----------



## cirr

soaringeagle said:


> The CHR network almost complete, let us drink to that.



It is not half done yet.


----------



## cirr

*Expressways opened this year by 4/11/2013*

1.31 *Boluo-Shenzhen expressway S27* &#21338;&#28145;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangdong Province
63.2km, project started in June 2009, the expressway crosses the cities of Huizhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen

2.6 *Hulei-Chengguan expressway* &#27704;&#23450;&#28246;&#22478;&#39640;&#36895;&#20844;&#36335;, Fujian Province
16.52km, a connection line

2.6 *Baoshan-Tengchong expressway* &#20445;&#33150;&#39640;&#36895;, Yunnan Province
63.8km, 6.372 billion yuan (Longjiang Bridge 1.46 billion), it largely shortens the travel time between Kunming to South Asia (Myanmar, India)

3.31 *Bazhong-Nanchong expressway S2* &#24052;&#21335;&#39640;&#36895;, Sichuan Province
116km, a busy route connecting two major cities of Suchuan. 





Bazhong-Nanchong expressway S2

4.2 *Guilin-Xing'an expressway* &#26690;&#26519;&#33267;&#20852;&#23433;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
53km

4.3 *Yulin-Beihai expressway* &#29577;&#38081;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
174.46km, a connection line, it makes Guangxi Province expressway length over 3000km

4.3 *Yunhe-Jingning expressway* &#20113;&#26223;&#39640;&#36895;, Zhejiang Province
13km, 1.4128 billion yuan (a 6.7km Xizhouling tunnel), the main purpose of this expressway is to boost the poor area's economy and tourism

4.9 *Liujing-Qinzhou Harbor* &#20845;&#26223;&#33267;&#38054;&#24030;&#28207;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
139.1km, 6.54 billion yuan, it connects the industrial park and harbor.


----------



## shuttler

*"&#23567;&#28023;&#35961;&#8221;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#39318;&#27425;&#20142;&#30456;&#19978;&#28023;
*
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 2013&#24180;06&#26376;06&#26085;08:05

*"Baby Seal "modern trams debut Shanghai
*
Source: Xinhua at 08:05 on June 6th, 2013

http://sh.people.com.cn/n/2013/0606/c134768-18811032.html





















6&#26376;4&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#20030;&#34892;&#30340;&#31532;&#20843;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#36712;&#36947;&#20132;&#36890;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250;&#19978;&#65292;&#8220;&#23567;&#28023;&#35961;&#8221;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#39318;&#27425;&#20142;&#30456;&#19978;&#28023;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#30001;&#20110;&#22806;&#35266;&#36817;&#20284;&#28023;&#35961;&#65292;&#22240;&#27492;&#26165;&#31216;&#8220;&#23567;&#28023;&#35961;&#8221;&#65292;&#20854;&#36710;&#24213;&#30424;&#36317;&#31163;&#22320;&#38754;&#20302;&#20110;35&#21400;&#31859;&#65292;&#20056;&#23458;&#25260;&#33050;&#23601;&#21487;&#20056;&#36710;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#19968;&#26465;&#22320;&#38081;&#32447;&#36335;&#30340;&#36896;&#20215;&#21487;&#24314;&#33267;&#23569;6&#26465;&#31561;&#36317;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#32447;&#36335;&#12290;&#22312;&#33410;&#33021;&#29615;&#20445;&#26041;&#38754;&#65292;&#21516;&#26679;&#30340;&#36816;&#36755;&#36317;&#31163;&#65292;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#33021;&#32791;&#32422;&#20026;&#22320;&#38081;&#30340;&#19968;&#21322;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#21016;&#26195;&#26230; &#25668;&#65289;


June 4, the eighth held in Shanghai China International Rail Transit Exhibition, "Little Seal" modern tram debut Shanghai. Since the appearance of this tram approximate seals, so nicknamed the "Baby Seals" and its chassis is less than 35 cm from the ground, passengers can ride heels.

It is understood that the cost of a subway line can be built at least six equidistant modern streetcar lines. In terms of energy saving, the same transport distance, the modern streetcar subway is about half the energy consumption. Xinhua News Agency issued (LIU Xiao-jing photo)

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Alibaba May Be Valued at $200 Billion by 2014, Huttenlocher Says
By Bei Hu
June 06, 2013


Alibaba Group Holding Ltd., China&#8217;s largest e-commerce company, may have a market value of as much as $200 billion by the end of 2014 after an initial public offering, said Carl Huttenlocher, chief investment officer of hedge-fund company Myriad Asset Management Ltd.

SoftBank Corp. (9984), a Tokyo-based wireless carrier with a 35 percent stake in Alibaba, may see its market value boosted by as much as 75 percent as a result, according to Huttenlocher, whose Hong Kong-based company now manages $2.3 billion of assets.

Alibaba may have an IPO this or next year that values the Hangzhou, eastern China-based company at as much as $100 billion, rivaling the $104 billion Facebook Inc. got at its May 2012 IPO (FB) price, analysts including Eric Qiu at Guosen Securities Co. have said. Facebook has a market value of $55.5 billion, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Alibaba, which made founder Jack Ma a billionaire, will benefit from China&#8217;s expanding retail market, increasing use of Internet and smartphones, and a fragmented retail market, Huttenlocher said. Ma said last year that the company may go public within five years.

&#8220;It&#8217;s much easier to gain share in a fast-growing pie,&#8221; he said at the first Karen Leung Memorial Investor Conference in Hong Kong yesterday. &#8220;The e-commerce market in China is an enormous and very fast growing market that we feel is also getting share from the offline retail market. Alibaba is the dominant company in the sector and has pricing power.&#8221;
Internet Buying

Retail sales in China are growing 14 percent a year, against 3 percent in the U.S., Huttenlocher, a former Asia head of New York-based Highbridge Capital Management LLC, said.

About 42 percent of Chinese use the Internet now, compared with more than 80 percent in the U.S., he said. The top 20 traditional offline retailers in China command less than 10 percent of the market share, lower than the 40 percent to 50 percent in the U.S., he said.

The projection of a market value of $150 billion to $200 billion by end-2014 assumes 14 percent of Chinese retail sales will be conducted online by 2015, Huttenlocher said. Alibaba, especially its Tmall.com unit, may have a shrinking share of a bigger market yet it also takes into account its pricing power as the dominant e-commerce company, he said.



*ttp://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-06-06/alibaba-may-be-valued-at-200-billion-by-2014-huttenlocher-says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krueger

By Bloomberg News
June 06, 2013

*Chinas crackdown on fake export invoices used to disguise money flows is probably cutting the nations trade figures, revealing subdued global demand that will weigh on economic growth.*

Outbound shipments may have grown 7.1 percent in May from a year earlier, less than half the previous months reported 14.7 percent, based on the median estimate of 34 economists ahead of data due June 8. Import growth probably slowed to 6.9 percent from Aprils 16.8 percent, a Bloomberg News survey showed.

Successful deterrence of fraudulent data through regulatory scrutiny of companies and banks would help restore trust in trade figures, while more accurate numbers may also highlight the urgency for Premier Li Keqiang to shift growth toward domestic consumption. Weakness in exports could also test Lis reluctance to add stimulus to support the expansion of the worlds second-biggest economy.

*The crackdown from Chinas foreign-exchange authorities on fake invoicing will bring the inflated export growth down to the real trend, which is single digits,* said Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Hong Kong, who projects export gains of 5 percent for May. More broadly, Chinas economy is weakening but is not collapsing, said Zhang, who previously worked at the International Monetary Fund.

Then MSCI Asia Pacific Index of stocks was down 1.2 percent as of 4:19 p.m. in Tokyo today.

*Inflation Figures*

The trade data from the General Administration of Customs will be followed June 9 by National Bureau of Statistics releases on prices, industrial production, retail sales and investment that are forecast to show little change from April growth figures. New yuan loans may have increased to 850 billion yuan ($139 billion) from Aprils 792.9 billion yuan in Peoples Bank of China numbers due over the next week, based on the median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey.

The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index of stocks has declined for six days, the longest losing streak since June 2012, amid concern that economic growth is losing steam. The gauge lost 1.3 percent today, the most in six weeks.

Economists in a separate survey last month said January-April export growth was overstated by 4 to 13 percentage points. Shipments abroad probably rose 8.5 percent in the first four months of 2013 from a year earlier, based on the median estimate of 15 economists, less than half the official 17.4 percent number. Imports may have gained 8.25 percent, according to 14 analysts median estimate, compared with the governments 10.6 percent figure.

*PMI Gauge*

The figures compare with South Koreas reported 1 percent increase in exports in the first five months of 2013 and a 1.3 percent January-April gain reported by Taiwan. Chinas official Purchasing Managers Index (SHCOMP) for manufacturing has shown new export orders contracting for four of the past five months.

Slower growth in last months official trade data may reflect measures announced by Chinas State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAOFEZ) to crack down on speculative funds entering the country disguised as payments for trade.

The currency regulator said May 6 that it will send out warning notices to companies whose goods and capital flows dont match as well as those bringing large amounts of cash into China. SAFE on May 22 told banks to improve checks of customer documents related to special trade zones amid speculation that the areas have been exploited to mask money inflows as exports.

Double-counting in the zones probably continued to inflate Mays figures, said Steve Wang, chief China economist in Hong Kong for Reorient Financial Markets Ltd., an investment bank backed by the Chinese government. While exports probably rose 9.3 percent in May, the true rate may be close to 4.6 percent excluding distortions from double-counting in the zones, Wang said.

*Fraud Probe*

The customs administration didnt respond to faxed questions yesterday from Bloomberg News or to other inquiries on the issue since it held a press briefing on April 10. Zheng Yuesheng, an agency spokesman, said at the time that China is investigating possible fraud behind first-quarter export growth and that the practice of false trade declarations does exist but is definitely not mainstream.

Some Chinese exports face other issues. The European Union this week said tariffs of as much as 67.9 percent could be imposed on solar panels from China in the largest EU commercial dispute of its kind, affecting Chinese companies like Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., Wuxi Suntech Power Co. and Changzhou Trina Solar Energy Co.

*Reserve Ratio*

The slowdown may be too much for the government to stomach, said Hu Yifan, chief economist at Haitong International Securities Co. in Hong Kong, who previously worked at the World Bank. Authorities may start active supportive policies, including a cut this month in banks reserve-requirement ratio, said Hu, the only analyst surveyed to project a May decline in exports.

Chinas gross domestic product expanded a less-than-estimated 7.7 percent in the first quarter and analysts last month trimmed forecasts for the April-June period to a median projection of 7.8 percent. The government in March set a goal of 7.5 percent for the year.

The pressure on the Chinese leadership may grow to do more to boost domestic demand, such as faster approvals of investment projects, said Sun Junwei, a Beijing-based economist at HSBC Holdings Plc. The government doesnt want another stimulus package, but it wont like a deepening slowdown either.

Around the world today, U.K. house prices rose for a fourth month in May as government measures to help the property market boosted demand, according to Halifax, the mortgage unit of Lloyds Banking Group Plc. Other releases today include U.S. jobless claims and factory orders in Germany.

The Bank of England will probably decide to hold its target for bond purchases at 375 billion pounds ($577 billion), according to a Bloomberg News survey of economists. The European Central Bank will keep its benchmark interest rate unchanged at 0.5 percent today, according to a survey of analysts.


----------



## Splurgenxs

nothing new,they been doing this fr years.


----------



## shuttler

Splurgenxs said:


> nothing new,they been doing this fr years.



another rendition of unintellectual 3rd hand guessing and cheerleading

dont put China in indian shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#19968;&#27773;-&#22823;&#20247;&#21335;&#28023;&#24037;&#21378;&#19968;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#25509;&#36817;&#23436;&#24037; 7&#26376;&#25237;&#20135;*

&#20013;&#22269;&#32593; &#20013;&#22269;&#32593; 2013-06-07 09:18

















&#22352;&#33853;&#22312;&#20315;&#23665;&#24066;&#21335;&#28023;&#21306;&#30340;&#19968;&#27773;-&#22823;&#20247;&#21335;&#28023;&#24037;&#21378;&#19968;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#24050;&#25509;&#36817;&#23436;&#24037;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;7&#26376;&#24314;&#25104;&#25237;&#20135;&#65292;&#29983;&#20135;&#22823;&#20247;&#31532;&#19971;&#20195;&#39640;&#23572;&#22827;&#12289;&#22885;&#36842;A3&#31561;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#35813;&#24037;&#21378;&#28085;&#30422;&#20914;&#21387;&#12289;&#28938;&#35013;&#12289;&#28034;&#35013;&#12289;&#24635;&#35013;&#12289;&#36136;&#20445;&#12289;IT&#21450;&#24037;&#21378;&#29289;&#27969;&#31561;&#19994;&#21153;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#36710;&#38388;&#22343;&#21487;&#23454;&#29616;&#22823;&#20247;&#12289;&#22885;&#36842;&#20004;&#20010;&#21697;&#29260;&#30340;&#28151;&#32447;&#29983;&#20135;&#12290;&#22270;&#20026;&#24037;&#20154;&#22312;&#19968;&#27773;-&#22823;&#20247;&#20315;&#23665;&#24037;&#21378;&#36710;&#38388;&#24537;&#30860;&#12290;&#36763;&#21326;/&#25668;
&#26631;&#31614;&#65306;&#21335;&#28023; &#24037;&#21378; &#28938;&#35013; &#36136;&#20445; &#36710;&#38388;

*FAW - Volkswagen Nanhai factory a project nearing completion in July * 


China Network auto-China.com 2013-06-07 09:18

Located in Nanhai District of Foshan City, FAW - Volkswagen Nanhai factory a project nearing completion, is expected to put into operation in July this year, production of the seventh generation Volkswagen Golf, Audi A3 and other products. The plant covers stamping, welding, painting, assembly, quality assurance, IT and factory logistics and other services, all the workshops can be achieved Volkswagen, Audi two brands of mixing production. 

The photo shows workers in the FAW - Volkswagen Foshan factory floor busy. (Xin Hua / photo)

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo opens manufacturing facility in Whitsett, North Carolina*

On June 5, 2013, 6:30 PM
link






Lenovo, the world's second largest PC company, hosted today a grand opening ceremony for the official opening of its 240,000-square-foot North Carolina production facility. The new production site serves as an example of a renewing interest in bringing high-tech manufacturing jobs back to the United States, a segment of enterprise which seemingly has all but entirely fled to Asia.

The new plant will not only play a role in producing many of Lenovo's Think-branded devices, but will also be utilized for as the company's logistics, national returns and customer solutions center. The company says the relatively small $2 million facility will add 115 manufacturing jobs to North Carolina's Greensboro area; however, Lenovo's presence in NC will generate about one billion dollars in annual state revenue. Lenovo itself is a $34 billion company and already has a research and development arm in Raleigh, N.C.

"I am proud that Lenovo is continuing to invest in North Carolina, bringing needed jobs to the Greensboro area and providing a foundation for future economic growth in our state," stated N.C. governor Pat McCrory. "Lenovo has been producing innovative and exciting products around the world and now they are in North Carolina&#8217;s backyard and we&#8217;re fortunate to have them."

To celebrate its opening, Lenovo donated and presented 36 ThinkCenter PC systems to a YMCA in Greensboro for use in youth development and education. The computers were produced by the new North Carolina factory in Whitsett.

For now, most high-tech manufacturing takes place overseas; however, a handful of companies like Samsung, Texas Instruments and Corning have been fabbing processors and producing Gorilla Glass in the States. Apple also announced plans to manufacture some of its products in the U.S. Meanwhile, "Assembled in USA" iMacs and Minis have been cropping up, possibly hinting at such an eventual return.


----------



## shuttler

[*Lenovo Plans Push in Servers and Storage, CEO Says*

Updated June 6, 2013, 10:19 a.m. ET



CHENGDU, ChinaLenovo Group Ltd. is setting its sights on new business areas such as servers and the market for smartphones in the developed world, its chief executive said, even as it sticks by a vision of promise in the troubled personal-computer industry.

In an interview on Thursday, Lenovo Chief Executive Yang Yuanqing said the company is looking for deals in servers and computer storage. "Servers and storage is the business we want to expand and develop," he said on the sidelines of the Fortune Global Forum, in the southwestern Chinese city of Chengdu. "If there is an acquisition opportunity, we will take it."







Reuters
Yang Yuanqing at an earnings news conference in Hong Kong last month; the Lenovo CEO said the company still sees potential in PCs.


He declined to comment on talks to buy parts of International Business Machines Corp.'s server business. The Wall Street Journal reported last month that discussions between the two companies had stumbled over the issue of price.

Mr. Yang also said Lenovo will expand its push into the smartphone market with an aim to go beyond China into other emerging markets, and then into developed markets. "We will be in developed markets in a year," he said.






Lenovo IdeaPad A1000 and link to Spec






Lenovo Introduces its First Value Line of Dual Processor Servers. ThinkServer Trio Designed to Fit Growing Businesses





Lenovo's dual-SIM S820 unveiled, joins the Chinese league of feminine phones 



Lenovo faces tough competition in that area from the likes of Samsung Electronics Co. and Huawei Technologies Co. According to research firm IDC, Lenovo shipped 7.9 million smartphones in the first quarter of 2013, more than three times the 2.5 million it shipped a year earlierbut representing just 3.7% of the global market.

The push comes as Lenovo so far enjoys good fortune from the troubled PC industry. Faced with intensifying competition from tablet computers and other portable computer devices, world-wide shipments of laptops and desktops fell 14% in the first quarter from a year earlier, according to IDC.

Lenovo has boosted sales in the meantime and its profit for the quarter ended March 31 rose 90% from a year earlier. Still, its executives have acknowledged the broader consumer shift to gadgets.

Mr. Yang said he sees continued opportunities in the personal-computer market, as PCs evolve to develop more functions. "The PC will not die," said Mr. Yang, but "the future PC is not the past PC."

He said that sales of hybrid products such as Lenovo's Yogawhich combines features of a laptop and tabletwere going well, without providing further details.

Lenovo's world-wide PC shipments totaled 11.7 million in the first quarter of 2013, up fractionally from a year earlier, according to IDC.

The smartphone business could already be profitable in China, but the focus now is investing in research and development and branding, Mr. Yang said. "The gross margin for smartphones is better than PCs," he said, adding, "when you have scale, you will make money."

Analysts say that in smartphones, Lenovolike other Chinese companies such as Huaweifaces a challenge in building the kind of brand recognition in U.S. and European markets that rivals like Apple Inc. and Samsung have.

"Both Samsung and Apple enjoy the fact that customers have emotional connections with their brands, and it's something that does not take place overnight," said IDC smartphone analyst Ramon Llamas.

Mr. Yang also commented on the slowdown in China's growth and the challenge of economic rebalancing. "I believe the export and investment growth engine has reached the limit," he said. "The potential is domestic consumption, shifting from manufacturing to innovation. These will be the main drivers for the next decade."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Splurgenxs said:


> nothing new,they been doing this fr years.



If this kind of report&#65292;or should I say guesswork at best and pure jealousy at worst&#65292;makes you feel slightly better&#65292;then good for you&#12290;

Still it does not change the fact the the Chinese yuan is achieving new highs vs the US dollar day after day&#65292;while the rupee is falling like a stone and getting dumped in trash can where it belongs&#12290;

The yuan has gained against the rupee by god knows how much&#65292;yet the Indians still can't sell their inferior products overseas in the face of an ever more competitive China&#12290;

The productivity gap between the two nations is getting wider and wider&#12290;

What China can accomplish in a day&#65292;India can't in a year&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

One Lenovo is more than the whole of India's IT hardware industry&#12290;

One Alibaba is more than the whole of India's e-commerce industry&#12290;

Any one of China's top-5 smartphome makers is more than the whole of India's native smartphone industry&#12290;

Any one of China's top-5 car makers is more than the whole of India's car industry&#12290;

ect&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;etc&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Jilin-Hunchun HSR to open in 2015*

Jilin-Hunchun HSR: located in Jilin Province, *359km, 9 stations, 41.6 bln yuan, 250kmph*

Project started 10/30/2010, will complete in December 2014 and open in Q1 2015


----------



## cirr

Beijing&#65292;which is apparently obsessed with &#8220;ring roads&#8221;&#65292;has embarked on the construction of the &#8220;*7th Ring*&#8220; with a circumferential length of *940km*&#65306;






The red &#8221;spikes&#8220; are the major expressways leading to important cities and areas in the country&#65292;including Tibet&#12289;Xinjiang&#12289;Hong Kong&#12289;Haerbin etc&#12290;


----------



## cirr

Another mega project in the making&#12290;

*Nuclear complex to fuel Chinese plans* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05 June 2013
by World Nuclear News

A 'one-stop' complex of reactor fuel facilities is planned by the two firms operating nuclear power plants in China. At Heshan in Guangdong province, it will provide conversion, enrichment and fuel fabrication for China's expanding nuclear power program.

*At a cost of CNY45 billion ($7.33 billion)* Heshan Nuclear Power Industry Park will feature a conversion plant to prepare uranium for enrichment, which will be carried out at the same site before manufacture into fuel pellets, rods and finished assemblies. These will then be used in the power plants of the park's owners: China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) and China General Nuclear Power Corp (CGNPC). Construction will begin at the end of this year with the complex slated to manufacture its first reactor fuel in 2020. By this time the two firms will have a total of over 60,000 MWe of nuclear generating capacity - some 25 to 30 large reactors each - while many more units will be under construction as China becomes the world's largest user of nuclear energy.

Most nuclear plant owners contract a range of firms for the steps in nuclear fuel production but CGNPC said the Heshan complex would be more of a 'one-stop' service for reactor fuel. The 200 hectare fuel complex should become fully operational by 2025 to supply fuel fabrication amounting to 1000 tonnes of uranium. Conversion capacity is to be 14,000 tonnes per year.

Currently CNNC undertakes all fuel cycle work in the centre of the country, while all the nuclear power plants are on the coast. Fuel fabrication is carried out at two plants in Sichuan province and Inner Mongolia, enrichment is in Shaanxi and Gansu provinces, and conversion in Gansu province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> Another mega project in the making&#12290;
> 
> *Nuclear complex to fuel Chinese plans*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05 June 2013
> by World Nuclear News
> 
> A 'one-stop' complex of reactor fuel facilities is planned by the two firms operating nuclear power plants in China. At Heshan in Guangdong province, it will provide conversion, enrichment and fuel fabrication for China's expanding nuclear power program.
> 
> *At a cost of CNY45 billion ($7.33 billion)* Heshan Nuclear Power Industry Park will feature a conversion plant to prepare uranium for enrichment, which will be carried out at the same site before manufacture into fuel pellets, rods and finished assemblies. These will then be used in the power plants of the park's owners: China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) and China General Nuclear Power Corp (CGNPC). Construction will begin at the end of this year with the complex slated to manufacture its first reactor fuel in 2020. By this time the two firms will have a total of over 60,000 MWe of nuclear generating capacity - some 25 to 30 large reactors each - while many more units will be under construction as China becomes the world's largest user of nuclear energy.
> 
> Most nuclear plant owners contract a range of firms for the steps in nuclear fuel production but CGNPC said the Heshan complex would be more of a 'one-stop' service for reactor fuel. The 200 hectare fuel complex should become fully operational by 2025 to supply fuel fabrication amounting to 1000 tonnes of uranium. Conversion capacity is to be 14,000 tonnes per year.
> 
> Currently CNNC undertakes all fuel cycle work in the centre of the country, while all the nuclear power plants are on the coast. Fuel fabrication is carried out at two plants in Sichuan province and Inner Mongolia, enrichment is in Shaanxi and Gansu provinces, and conversion in Gansu province.



Why near major cities?

Isn't that risky?


----------



## soaringeagle

Fuel fabrication is different from power plant, melt down is unlikely.
There are still risks such as radiation leak etc, it shouldn't be located right in the Pearl River Triangle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*ARJ-21 &#26032;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;105&#26550;&#26426;&#27491;&#24335;&#31227;&#20132;&#24635;&#35013;&#36710;&#38388;&#24320;&#24037;&#24635;&#35013;*
&#21457;&#24067;&#26085;&#26399;&#65306;2013&#24180;05&#26376;14&#26085; 22:46 

&#25991;&#31456;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#19978;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;






















2013&#24180;5&#26376;14&#26085;&#65292;ARJ21&#26032;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;105&#26550;&#26426;&#27491;&#24335;&#31227;&#20132;&#24635;&#35013;&#36710;&#38388;&#24320;&#24037;&#24635;&#35013;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#39044;&#25237;&#20135;&#24037;&#20316;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#38454;&#27573;&#24615;&#37325;&#35201;&#36827;&#23637;&#12290; 

&#22312;105&#26550;&#26426;&#27491;&#24335;&#31227;&#20132;&#24635;&#35013;&#36710;&#38388;&#26280;&#24635;&#35013;&#24320;&#24037;&#20202;&#24335;&#19978;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;&#21103;&#24635;&#32463;&#29702;&#12289;ARJ21&#26032;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#39033;&#30446;&#24635;&#25351;&#25381;&#32599;&#33635;&#24576;&#25351;&#20986;&#65292;105&#26550;&#26426;&#26159;&#39318;&#26550;&#21521;&#23458;&#25143;&#20132;&#20184;&#30340;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#35201;&#26641;&#31435;&#23458;&#25143;&#31532;&#19968;&#65292;&#36136;&#37327;&#33267;&#19978;&#30340;&#24847;&#35782;&#65292;&#20005;&#26684;&#25353;&#29031;&#36866;&#33322;&#35201;&#27714;&#36827;&#34892;&#29983;&#20135;&#65292;&#20445;&#38556;&#21040;&#20301;&#12289;&#25514;&#26045;&#26377;&#21147;&#65292;&#25171;&#22909;&#24635;&#35013;&#25915;&#22362;&#25112;&#12290; 

&#19978;&#28023;&#39134;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#37096;&#35013;&#36710;&#38388;&#21644;&#24635;&#35013;&#36710;&#38388;&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#31614;&#32626;&#20102;&#20132;&#25509;&#25991;&#20214;&#12290;


*105 new regional aircraft ARJ21 aircraft assembly plant started assembly formally handed over[*
Date: at 22:46 on May 14 2013 Source: China Suppliers fly Aircraft Company


May 14, 2013, ARJ21 regional aircraft 105 new aircraft assembly plant started formal transfer assembly, marking the pre-production work has achieved important progress.

In the 105 machine assembly shop-cum-assembly formally handed over the groundbreaking ceremony, the China Commercial Aircraft Company Vice President, ARJ21 regional jet project director Luo Ronghuai that 105 machine is the first aircraft delivered to the customer of the aircraft, to establish a customer first, awareness of quality first, in strict accordance with the airworthiness requirements for production, protection in place effective measures, lay the assembly battle.

Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co., Ltd. Ministry fitted workshop and assembly workshop leader who signed the transfer document.


----------



## rcrmj

cirr said:


> One Lenovo is more than the whole of India's IT hardware industry&#12290;
> 
> One Alibaba is more than the whole of India's e-commerce industry&#12290;
> 
> Any one of China's top-5 smartphome makers is more than the whole of India's native smartphone industry&#12290;
> 
> Any one of China's top-5 car makers is more than the whole of India's car industry&#12290;
> 
> ect&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;etc&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;



men, its a disgrace to compare with a primitive factor driven society`` ` Germany is where we have to be in terms of manufacturing and America is where we have to be in terms of technology and innovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Fuzhou G HSR will open on July 1*

The current Beijing-Fuzhou D366 (15.5 hours) will change to G56, bypassing Shanghai. Top operating speed will be upped from 200kmph to 300kmph and travel time will be reduced to 10 hours.











I am sure travel time can be and will be further shortened to 8 hours in the future.


----------



## cirr

*Xiamen-Shenzhen Railway will complete construction by August*

The 502.4km Xiamen-Shenzhen Railway, part of the Coastal HSR with 19 stations and initial design speed of 200kmph, will start system testing in September and open by the end of 2013.


----------



## cirr

Tuesday, 04 June, 2013

*Chinese semiconductor maker SMIC plans US$3.59 billion Beijing plant*

By Toh Han Shih 





Employees put on clean suits at SMIC in Shanghai. Photo: Bloomberg

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), China's largest semiconductor foundry, has signed a contract to participate in a US$3.59 billion joint venture in Beijing, the Hong Kong-listed firm said yesterday.

Of the US$3.59 billion, SMIC and its wholly owned subsidiary, SMIC Beijing, will invest US$660 million and hold a 55 per cent stake in the business, which will design, manufacture and sell semiconductor wafers.

Two firms owned by the Beijing government, Beijing Industrial Development Investment Management and Zhongguancun Development Group, will invest US$540 million and hold the remaining 45 per cent.

The remaining investment capital will come from loans, the joint venture's cash flows and future contributions from the joint venture's shareholders.

"The joint venture is expected to build up significant manufacturing capacity with a focus on 45-nanometre [integrated circuits] and aims to reach a manufacturing capacity of 35,000 wafers per month," SMIC said.

BOC International analyst Tony Yang said it would take two to three years for the Beijing facility to make a significant contribution to SMIC's revenue as the plant needed time to improve its yield.

Nomura analyst Huang Leping said: "The new factory will be 45 per cent owned by the Beijing government, which is a good thing for the company because of the lower capital expenditure by SMIC.

"Previously, SMIC had execution problems, but its new management is effective."

SMIC appointed a new chief operating officer, Zhao Haijun, on April 25, after its chief business officer, Chris Chi, resigned on March 1.

SMIC's first-quarter results beat all analysts' estimates, "retaining its upbeat performance for four quarters in a row", a JP Morgan report said.

SMIC swung to profit in the first quarter with net income of US$40.6 million, compared with a loss of US$42.8 million in the first quarter of last year, as revenue soared 50.8 per cent to US$501.6 million.

JP Morgan expects SMIC's net profit to leap to US$130 million this year from US$16 million last year as revenues grow 27.3 per cent to US$2.17 billion.

Chinese semiconductor maker SMIC plans US$3.59 billion Beijing plant | South China Morning Post


----------



## Truth Finder

BEIJING, China - The World Bank has slashed its growth forecast for China's economy this year to 7.7% from 8.4%, warning of a potential "sharp" slowdown triggered by a fall in investment.

The projection is lower than the 7.8% expansion the country recorded in 2012, which was its weakest in 13 years, and comes as a slew of data indicate the economy is struggling to pick up pace.

"The main risk related to China remains the possibility that high investment rates prove unsustainable, provoking a disorderly unwinding and sharp economic slowdown," the World Bank said.

It tipped growth to pick up to around eight percent next year and in 2015 -- unchanged from the bank's pervious forecast -- as "global conditions improve."

Chinese household debt is around two to 3 times higher than the level before 1997 when the Asian Financial Crisis hit, the report said.

While the headline inflation rate is mild, price pressures remain in certain rapidly growing segments of the economy, including real estate, it added.

"Ensuring strong and stable consumption through raising household incomes to sustain growth is a priority in China," it said, adding more investment should be directed into agriculture, human capital and services and increased efficiency of investment.

The government should also try to reduce non-performing assets at Chinese banks, most of which are state-owned, that have piled up "during years of investment-led growth".

In April, China announced unexpectedly weak growth of 7.7% for the first quarter, surprising analysts who had expected expansion to accelerate in 2013 after showing strength at the end of last year.

Other recent indicators have raised alarm bells, with exports showing almost no growth last month, while industrial output expanded at a slightly slower pace than April and big ticket investment growth also eased.

A survey by British banking giant HSBC showed China's manufacturing activity measured 49.2 in May, an eight-month low, and below the 50 mark that indicates contraction.

The World Bank's forecast cuts followed a recent lowering by the International Monetary Fund to 7.75% from the previous 8%.
World Bank cuts China's economic growth forecast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Anything above 7% growth is good, considering our base economy is now worth over $8.3 trillion.

We're adding far more to our economy now, with 7% growth of an $8.3 trillion, compared to when we had 12% growth of a $2 trillion base economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Good news for China if you considered World bank cut global growth forecast to 2.2pc
World Bank cuts global economic growth forecast to 2.2 pc - Yahoo! India Finance

And looks like some so-called upcoming super power not doing too well either? sometimes i wonder how does it feel like to live under other's shadow as usual though eh?
 The bank cut China&#8217;s growth forecast to 7.7 percent from 8.4 percent, Brazil&#8217;s economic growth to 2.9 percent from 3.4 percent and* India&#8217;s growth outlook to 5.7 percent from 6.1 percent*, estimated in January.
World Bank Cuts 2013 Global Economic Growth Outlook, Lowers Forecast For China, India, Brazil, Raises Projections For US, Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Anything above 7% growth is good, considering our base economy is now worth over $8.3 trillion.
> 
> We're adding far more to our economy now, with 7% growth of an $8.3 trillion, compared to when we had 12% growth of a $2 trillion base economy.


Brother, 7% is not a constant number.If _sharp slowdown_ starts, such levels will break down within a twinkle of an eye. 12 months ago, China's 7% growth was unthinkable. Hope, the worst is behind you.



grey boy 2 said:


> Good news for China if you considered World bank cut global growth forecast to 2.2pc
> World Bank cuts global economic growth forecast to 2.2 pc - Yahoo! India Finance
> 
> And looks like some so-called upcoming super power not doing too well either? sometimes i wonder how does it feel like to live under other's shadow as usual though eh?
> The bank cut China&#8217;s growth forecast to 7.7 percent from 8.4 percent, Brazil&#8217;s economic growth to 2.9 percent from 3.4 percent and* India&#8217;s growth outlook to 5.7 percent from 6.1 percent*, estimated in January.
> World Bank Cuts 2013 Global Economic Growth Outlook, Lowers Forecast For China, India, Brazil, Raises Projections For US, Japan


India's growth in FY12-13 was 5%. In FY13-14, it is going to be around 6%. It's picking up gradually, not declining on Year on Year basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Chinese-Dragon; It is funny when people give importance and remind us of WB and IMF like pathetic insignificant organizations. We've seen to be doomed forecasts turned out all failed guesses by WB/IMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

It is the world bank (and it's ilk) whose growth prospects are much lower now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Truth Finder said:


> Brother, 7% is not a constant number.If _sharp slowdown_ starts, such levels will break down within a twinkle of an eye. 12 months ago, China's 7% growth was unthinkable. Hope, the worst is behind you.
> 
> 
> India's growth in FY12-13 was 5%. In FY13-14, it is going to be around 6%. It's picking up gradually, not declining on Year on Year basis.



We are talking about now. Was India's FY12-13 was only projected at 5% during 2011? From this article, India's original 2013 growth was projected at 7.1%, than it was revised down to 6.5% in middle of 2012. Now its down to 5%. As usual, India overestimate itself. Its possible that India's growth will fall below 4.5% and be surpassed by Pakistan, whom you Indians like to make fun of.

Nomura lowers growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

I believe 2013 China GDP growth only 6%, it's obvious that domestic shop business not good local ppl less shopping here.

1. high house price still rising, rent rising 

2. labor cost increasing

ppl and employer didn't have many extra money to purchase and employ new employees, i say the China domestic economy close to a bad situation: ' the stagflation'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

That give justification to India's lower growth rate....everybody is going down


----------



## Truth Finder

faithfulguy said:


> We are talking about now. Was India's FY12-13 was only projected at 5% during 2011? From this article, India's original 2013 growth was projected at 7.1%, than it was revised down to 6.5% in middle of 2012. Now its down to 5%. As usual, India overestimate itself. Its possible that India's growth will fall below 4.5% and be surpassed by Pakistan, whom you Indians like to make fun of.
> 
> Nomura lowers growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent - Economic Times


Let's see India's Growth rate decreases or increases hereafter.
You will be getting the answers from three months onward. India is having an "U" shape recovery, not a "V" shape.


----------



## Vinod2070

faithfulguy said:


> We are talking about now. Was India's FY12-13 was only projected at 5% during 2011? From this article, India's original 2013 growth was projected at 7.1%, than it was revised down to 6.5% in middle of 2012. Now its down to 5%. *As usual, India overestimate itself.* Its possible that India's growth will fall below 4.5% and be surpassed by Pakistan, whom you Indians like to make fun of.
> 
> Nomura lowers growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent - Economic Times



Oh no. Not another one by the "self claimed India expert"!

I mean look at the sheer idiocy of these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

The more worrying prospect for China is FDI inflows are becoming lesser ,where as emerging markets like India and ASEAN are getting improved FDI inflows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Srinivas said:


> The more worrying prospect for China is FDI inflows are becoming lesser ,where as emerging markets like India and ASEAN are getting more FDI inflows.



The VAST majority of Investment in China is domestic investment, it makes up a significant chunk of our GDP (goes into the trillions).

FDI is miniscule in comparison, only a few hundred million or so. Not a billion or even a trillion.


----------



## Srinivas

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The VAST majority of Investment in China is domestic investment, it makes up a significant chunk of our GDP (goes into the trillions).
> 
> FDI is miniscule in comparison, only a few hundred million or so. Not a billion, or even a trillion.



But the foreign firms which used to create employment in China are also started to shift their firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

Srinivas said:


> The more worrying prospect for China is FDI inflows are becoming lesser ,where as emerging markets like India and ASEAN are getting improved FDI inflows.



That's what high debt countries like india should worry about.look how rupee collapse like hell again and again.We have more than 3 trillion dollars to prevent such stupid things.


----------



## Srinivas

northeast said:


> That's what high debt countries like india should worry about.look how rupee collapse like hell again and again.We have more than 3 trillion dollars to prevent such stupid things.




Rupee devaluation is not a worrying prospect in my view, look how your CCP devalues its currency against dollar intentionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

northeast said:


> That's what high debt countries like india should worry about.look how rupee collapse like hell again and again.We have more than 3 trillion dollars to prevent such stupid things.


Rupee has stopped depreciating. It's appreciating gradually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

What's certain is that China will grow at least 30% faster in 2013 than India does&#65292;as it has consitently for the last 30 years&#12290;

And next year&#65311;

China will still grow 30% plus faster than India&#12290;

Really don't know how the self-proclaimed global growth engine&#65292;aka India&#65292; is gonna fulfill its role&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

That is more than impressive


----------



## faithfulguy

Truth Finder said:


> Let's see India's Growth rate decreases or increases hereafter.
> You will be getting the answers from three months onward. India is having an "U" shape recovery, not a "V" shape.



And your prediction of the India growth has not been shared by reality. I know you want India to grow so much, but just like India creating a fight jet, its not a reality.


----------



## Psyops

Srinivas said:


> Rupee devaluation is not a worrying prospect in my view, look how your CCP devalues its currency against dollar intentionally.



Rupee is not devaluing, it's collapsing because global investors have lost faith in your economy. The RMB has been appreciating over 30% since 2005. It's never devalued against the dollar. RMB has risen ALOT because we run current account surpluses and global investors have faith in our economy. They vote with their actions.



Truth Finder said:


> Rupee has stopped depreciating. It's appreciating gradually.



Yea  going from early 40's to nearly 60 isn't depreciating, that's a full blown collapse.


----------



## Srinivas

Psyops said:


> Rupee is not devaluing, it's collapsing because global investors have lost faith in your economy. The RMB has been appreciating over 30% since 2005. It's never devalued against the dollar. RMB has risen ALOT because we run current account surpluses and global investors have faith in our economy. They vote with their actions.



These days even Dollar is not a standard currency, the good news is that inflation of our country is coming down to around 4%.

FDI are increasing these days since the wages are low and human resources are there 

* FDI may increase to $36 bn in 2013-14: PMEAC*

The PM&#8217;s Economic Advisory panel expects foreign direct investment (FDI) in India to increase to $36 billion this fiscal on the back of supportive policies.

&#8220;For 2013-14, we are projecting that with supportive policies it is possible to generate higher levels of inbound FDI flows of the order of $36 billion, comparable to four of the previous six years,&#8221; the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council (PMEAC) report said.

The outbound FDI is also expected to increase, resulting in net FDI inflow of $24 billion, it said.

From 2007-08 to 2009-10, the annual foreign inflows ranged from $33-35 billion, while outbound FDI was $14-19 billion.

During the first nine months of the 2012-13 fiscal, India received foreign inflows worth $21 billion, lower than the $29 billion in the corresponding period of 2011-12.

The outbound FDI was marginally smaller and the net inflow of $15 billion in the first nine months of 2012-13 was significantly smaller than the $21 billion in the same period of the previous year.

PMEAC has estimated that for the entire 2012-13, FDI into the country may reach at $26 billion, while outbound FDI may touch $8 billion.

On portfolio investment, it said that in 2012-13, inflows were weak in the first quarter, but picked up in the second and third quarters, totalling more than $16 billion in the first nine months.

For the year as whole, portfolio inflows are estimated to be close to $24 billion, it added.

&#8220;In 2013-14, we projected a level of inflow somewhat lower than that of the previous year. Maintaining this level will be mostly dependant on domestic policy stance and growth conditions. Abrupt weakening of international risk appetite can pose a problem, but at the moment crisis conditions are not expected,&#8221; it said.

FDI may increase to $36 bn in 2013-14: PMEAC | The Hindu


----------



## Psyops

Your real inflation is wayyyy higher than what's officially reported. I don't buy that for a second. Indian rupee collapsing proves your inflation is way higher. FDI prediction are utterly useless, predictions don't matter in economics.
The collapse of the rupee shows the Indian economy is in dire straits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Srinivas said:


> These days even Dollar is not a standard currency, the good news is that inflation of our country is coming down to around 4%.



that is the industrial cpi isnt it? what is your consumer's cpi?




> FDI may increase to $36 bn in 2013-14: PMEAC | The Hindu



if the amount represents the whole fiscal year of india then it is $2 billion less than our FDI inflow for the first 4 months of 2013.
india has a weak balance sheet and poor current a/c performance as usual
you have a double deficits
your fx reserve can only last for 6 months of import payments
your rupee is at the mercy of the us dollar and free falling to record lows. it is one of the worse performing currencies in asia

how much of those can you brag about?

ps you have to pray a lot for the crops during this monsoon season!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

This is far from enough&#12290;

Guangdong must do a France&#65292;at least a Spain&#65292;before 2030.

So its infrastructure density&#65292;including motorway and railway density&#65292;must match those of France or Spain&#12290;

Guangdong has got a long long way to go&#12290;


*China's Guangdong to invest $126 bn in infrastructure*

By PTI | 14 Jun, 2013

BEIJING: China's southern economic powerhouse, Guangdong province, is expected to further invest $126 billion (775.1 billion yuan) to improve its transportation infrastructure by 2016, an official has said. 

The investment will cover 89 new projects, which include highways and inter-city railways, said Cai Muling, deputy director of the provincial development and reform commission, the provincial economic planning body. 


About 62 per cent of the investment will come from market financing, including bank loans, trust investment, medium-term notes and private capital.

About 62 per cent of the investment will come from market financing, including bank loans, trust investment, medium-term notes and private capital, Cai was quoted as saying by the state-run Xinhua news agency. 

According to the province's 12th five-year plan (2011-2015), total investment in transportation infrastructure will hit 1.9 trillion yuan in the five-year period. 

The investment realized in 2011 and 2012 stood at just 251.4 billion yuan, far below the target. 

A provincial government plan released in April stated that *Guangdong is expected to have 4,100 km of railways and 6,800 km of expressways in operation by the end of 2015*.&#65288;too little compared with France or Spain&#65292;two EU countries with twice the landsize but 5-9 times more km of rails and much smaller population&#65289; 

Guangdong leads the country in terms of economic development.

China's Guangdong to invest $126 bn in infrastructure - The Economic Times


----------



## illusion8

*(Reuters) - Fake invoicing inflated China's official import and export totals by $75 billion in the first four months of 2013, local media reported on Friday, citing an internal review by China's commerce ministry*.

An alternate estimate found that actual year-on-year export growth for January to April was only around 7 percent, while import growth was about 6 percent, the 21st Century Business Herald reported, citing an unidentified source and an internal commerce ministry document.

The second estimate was based on excluding data from the port of Shenzhen, where much of the fraud is suspected to have occurred.

Evidence has been growing in recent weeks that the world's second-largest economy is fast losing momentum, but suspect trade data has clouded the picture for global investors.

China's customs administration officially reported export growth of 17.4 percent in the first four months of the year, while imports officially grew 10.6 percent.

But analysts widely suspected that the data was distorted by inflated invoices used to circumvent China's strict capital controls and profit from appreciation of the Chinese currency.

Reported trade growth nose-dived in May, with exports rising only 1 percent and imports falling 0.3 percent.

The sharp drop occurred after China's customs agency promised to probe inconsistencies between China's export data and data on Chinese imports published by trading partners such as Hong Kong.

China's foreign exchange regulator also issued new rules in early May strengthening oversight of trade invoicing.

The $75 billion estimate was based on an examination of logistics data from China's special customs regulation zones. Such zones are the site of China's bonded warehouses, where analysts suspect much of the fake invoicing occurred.

Bonded warehouses are physically located inside China, but domestically-produced goods stored there have already cleared customs and are therefore counted as exports.

Imports and exports to and from the special regulation zones increased by 130 percent year-on-year in January through April, compared to only 19.1 percent in May, after tighter oversight began.

Assuming the true growth rate for January through April was similar to the reported growth rate in May produces an estimate of $75 billion in fake trade. That compares to official data showing combined imports and exports totaling $1.33 trillion in the same period.

China estimates fake trade invoicing at $75 billion in Jan-April - report | Reuters


----------



## shuttler

I have commented on this on another thread

It was about the global QE and control of the capital accounts in China that has led to the falsification by perpetrators 

Let us see the next financial results if there are some corrections

Before announcing the figures, China may cross check them with HK and some other sources before it announces themthe


----------



## cirr

Guangdong province enters the era of HSRs&#65306;









Still got a long way to go though&#12290;

Guangdong needs to add to its existing network at least 2000km of intercity HSRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China&#8217;s Fifth-Richest Man Targets to Sell More SUVs Than Jeep*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...than-jeep.html

By Bloomberg News - May 31, 2013

Chinese billionaire Wei Jianjun has set a target for Great Wall Motor Co. (2333)&#8217;s Haval marque to surpass Chrysler Group LLC&#8217;s Jeep and become the world&#8217;s best selling SUV-dedicated brand in three to four years.

As part of the plan, Great Wall&#8217;s chairman has started construction of a new research center the size of 35 soccer fields in the city of Baoding, about 160 kilometers (100 miles) from Beijing. He plans to increase the number of engineers by at least 40 percent to more than 10,000.

&#8220;We want Haval to have the highest value for money,&#8221; Wei, who is China&#8217;s fifth-richest man with an estimated net worth of $6.6 billion according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index, told reporters yesterday at the company&#8217;s factory in northern Hebei province. &#8220;We want to surprise our customers by that instead of just satisfying them.&#8221;

Great Wall posted record profits last year, helped by a 90 percent surge in SUV sales as increasing numbers of Chinese consumers sought more space than conventional sedans can offer. To achieve his goal, Haval will have to surpass Jeep, which sold more than twice as many SUVs last year, according to data from the companies.

&#8220;Great Wall&#8217;s growth trajectory has been pretty impressive,&#8221; said Ashvin Chotai, London-based managing director of Intelligence Automotive Asia. &#8220;That said, it looks a bit optimistic to want to be the biggest SUV brand in the world, especially since it doesn&#8217;t have a presence in the U.S., which is one of the biggest SUV markets in the world.&#8221;

Great Wall currently sells its SUVs mainly in emerging markets and would need to step up their presence in Europe and the U.S. in order to achieve the goal, he said.

SUV Demand

In China, competition in the country&#8217;s fastest-growing vehicle segment will also increase as Jeep and Tata Motors Ltd. (TTMT)&#8217;s Jaguar Land Rover start production in the country, allowing them to avoid paying custom duties that add at least 25 percent to the sticker price.

SUV demand helped Great Wall boost net income last year by 66 percent and more than double its share price. The automaker&#8217;s Hong Kong-traded stock is up 53 percent this year, beating the 0.8 percent decline in the benchmark Hang Seng Index. (HSI)

The automaker boosted its SUV sales to 279,956 units, according to its annual report. That compares with the 316,000 SUVs that Land Rover sold in the financial year ended March, and Jeep&#8217;s sales of 701,626 vehicles.

Great Wall, which counts Russia as its largest overseas market and Iraq as its fastest-growing, has said it plans to spend 5 billion yuan ($816 million) in the five years ending 2015 to strengthen product development and technology research.

Great Wall wants to develop its own technology so that it can own the patents and have the &#8220;final say&#8221; on its product strategy, Wei said yesterday at the event showcasing the automaker&#8217;s technology.

&#8220;A lot of leading automakers in the world are based in small cities or in the countryside,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Baoding is a small city, but we believe that we become an excellent company.&#8221;

*China's Great Wall Motor to more than double workforce by 2015*

BEIJING, June 7 | Fri Jun 7, 2013

(Reuters) - Great Wall Motor , China largest SUV maker, plans to more than double its capacity and workforce by 2015 as its speeds up expansion in China and overseas, it said in a statement on Friday.

Capacity will reach 1.5 million by 2015, more than double the 2012 level, and it plans to add 63,800 new hires during the period, including 43,000 assembly line workers and 2,800 management staff. It currently has 56,000 employees.

Last year, Great Wall, best known for its Haval SUV, sold 624,600 cars, up 28.3 percent from a year earlier. Sales in the first four months came to 250,000, up 38 percent, according to company data. (Reporting by Fang Yan and Kazunori Takada)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...0AM01V20130607


----------



## cirr

*Changan's profits grow over 270% in Q1*

Gasgoo.com (Shanghai May 1) - Changan Automobile earned a net profit of 549 million yuan ($88.41m) over the first quarter of the year, China Securities News reported earlier this week, citing the manufacturer's recently released financial performance review. The figure is equivalent year-on-year growth of 274.49 percent. The manufacturer's total business returns for the quarter totaled 10.18 billion yuan ($1.64b), representing year-on-year growth of 34.9 percent.

Changan attributes its dramatic growth in net profits to increasing sales of its own brand models, such as the Eado and CS35, as well as rising profits of its Changan Ford joint venture. Changan Ford's New Focus (pictured above) and Kuga SUV played a crucial part in boosting the JV's profits, with monthly sales of the latter increasing from 1,000 units in January to 5,000 units in March.

Changan's net profits are anticipated to continue over the following months, with the two new own brand models it released last month, the Eulove (pictured below) and the Raeton, expected to attract a lot of new buyers.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china-new...1-130502.shtml

Changan CS95 Concept

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

The agency said the scale of credit was so extreme that the country would find it very hard to grow its way out of the excesses as in past episodes, implying tougher times ahead.
"The credit-driven growth model is clearly falling apart. This could feed into a massive over-capacity problem, and potentially into a Japanese-style deflation," said Charlene Chu, the agency's senior director in Beijing.
"There is no transparency in the shadow banking system, and systemic risk is rising. We have no idea who the borrowers are, who the lenders are, and what the quality of assets is, and this undermines signalling," she told The Daily Telegraph.
While the non-performing loan rate of the banks may look benign at just 1pc, this has become irrelevant as trusts, wealth-management funds, offshore vehicles and other forms of irregular lending make up over half of all new credit. "It means nothing if you can off-load any bad asset you want. A lot of the banking exposure to property is not booked as property," she said.
Concerns are rising after a string of upsets in Quingdao, Ordos, Jilin and elsewhere, in so-called trust products, a $1.4 trillion (£0.9 trillion) segment of the shadow banking system.
Bank Everbright defaulted on an interbank loan 10 days ago amid wild spikes in short-term "Shibor" borrowing rates, a sign that liquidity has suddenly dried up. "Typically stress starts in the periphery and moves to the core, and that is what we are already seeing with defaults in trust products," she said.
Fitch warned that wealth products worth $2 trillion of lending are in reality a "hidden second balance sheet" for banks, allowing them to circumvent loan curbs and dodge efforts by regulators to halt the excesses.
This niche is the epicentre of risk. Half the loans must be rolled over every three months, and another 25pc in less than six months. This has echoes of Northern Rock, Lehman Brothers and others that came to grief in the West on short-term liabilities when the wholesale capital markets froze.
Mrs Chu said the banks had been forced to park over $3 trillion in reserves at the central bank, giving them a "massive savings account that can be drawn down" in a crisis, but this may not be enough to avert trouble given the sheer scale of the lending boom.
Overall credit has jumped from $9 trillion to $23 trillion since the Lehman crisis. "They have replicated the entire US commercial banking system in five years," she said.
The ratio of credit to GDP has jumped by 75 percentage points to 200pc of GDP, compared to roughly 40 points in the US over five years leading up to the subprime bubble, or in Japan before the Nikkei bubble burst in 1990. "This is beyond anything we have ever seen before in a large economy. We don't know how this will play out. The next six months will be crucial," she said.
The agency downgraded China's long-term currency rating to AA- debt in April but still thinks the government can handle any banking crisis, however bad. "The Chinese state has a lot of firepower. It is very able and very willing to support the banking sector. The real question is what this means for growth, and therefore for social and political risk," said Mrs Chu.
"There is no way they can grow out of their asset problems as they did in the past. We think this will be very different from the banking crisis in the late 1990s. With credit at 200pc of GDP, the numerator is growing twice as fast as the denominator. You can't grow out of that."
The authorities have been trying to manage a soft-landing, deploying loan curbs and a high reserve ratio requirement (RRR) for banks to halt property speculation. The home price to income ratio has reached 16 to 18 in many cities, shutting workers out of the market. Shadow banking has plugged the gap for much of the last two years.
However, a new problem has emerged as the economic efficiency of credit collapses. The extra GDP growth generated by each extra yuan of loans has dropped from 0.85 to 0.15 over the last four years, a sign of exhaustion.
Wei Yao from Societe Generale says the debt service ratio of Chinese companies has reached 30pc of GDP  the typical threshold for financial crises -- and many will not be able to pay interest or repay principal. She warned that the country could be on the verge of a "Minsky Moment", when the debt pyramid collapses under its own weight. "The debt snowball is getting bigger and bigger, without contributing to real activity," she said.
The latest twist is sudden stress in the overnight lending markets. "We believe the series of policy tightening measures in the past three months have reached critical mass, such that deleveraging in the banking sector is happening. Liquidity tightening can be very damaging to a highly leveraged economy," said Zhiwei Zhang from Nomura.
"There is room to cut interest rates and the reserve ratio in the second half," wrote a front-page editorial today in China Securities Journal on Friday. The article is the first sign that the authorities are preparing to change tack, shifting to a looser stance after a drizzle of bad data over recent weeks.
The journal said total credit in China's financial system may be as high as 221pc of GDP, jumping almost eightfold over the last decade, and warned that companies will have to fork out $1 trillion in interest payments alone this year. "Chinese corporate debt burdens are much higher than those of other economies. Much of the liquidity is being used to repay debt and not to finance output," it said.
It also flagged worries over an exodus of hot money once the US Federal Reserve starts tightening. "China will face large-scale capital outflows if there is an exit from quantitative easing and the dollar strengthens," it wrote.
The journal said foreign withdrawals from Chinese equity funds were the highest since early 2008 in the week up to June 5, and withdrawals from Hong Kong funds were the most in a decade.
Fitch says China credit bubble unprecedented in modern world history - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The same agency that improves india's sovereignty rating to above junk level when the indian government is on all fours relaxing their rules for foreign ravage of their poor economy while gasping their thin breaths for saving the rupees from diving on free falls

As for our financial market it is a good time for some major adjustments, cleansing up non-performing loans and unproductive enterprises towards becoming a leaner and more efficient economy

If the scenario is as horrifying as what Fitch has said, why they did not take a deeper downgrade than A-plus!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Never mind, China got 3 trillion reserve to withstand any financial onslaught for next 10 years.

India got nothing..


----------



## Okemos

How did they come up with those numbers if the banking sector is not transparent and most of those debts are from shadow banking? Just curious since I am ignorant about finance.


----------



## Truth Finder

Shi Zhengrong became known as the &#8220;sun king&#8221; around the time he was named China&#8217;s fifth-richest man in 2006. Barely three years later, Suntech, his New York-listed company, was the world&#8217;s largest solar panel-maker, producing enough solar cells each year to power 1m energy-guzzling US homes.

To struggling manufacturers in the US and Germany, Suntech was part of an unstoppable juggernaut that undercut markets, flooded the world with ultra-cheap products and put competitors out of business. Indeed, the European Commission is threatening to raise import tariffs on Chinese producers for allegedly selling solar panels in Europe for less than they cost to make.

But China&#8217;s business model is far from unassailable. In March, Suntech filed for bankruptcy protection. From a market value of $16bn at its peak, the company is now worth about $180m. The sun king has been dethroned as chairman.



In fact, the solar industry is only the most pronounced example of broader overcapacity in China. Its rise and fall has followed a pattern that is becoming familiar across the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy.

The problems stem from China&#8217;s industrial policies and a vast array of subsidies that allow whole sectors to spring up overnight. Ambitious local officials are keen to lavish government money on what they hope will be success stories that can further their careers.

&#8220;When you have administrative measures you get huge overcapacity and this country has created overcapacity in a whole lot of areas,&#8221; says Hank Paulson, former US Treasury secretary, who often visits China. &#8220;It&#8217;s not just clean technologies; steel, shipbuilding we can name all the areas.&#8221;
From chemicals and cement to earthmovers and flatscreen televisions, Chinese industry is awash with excess capacity that is driving down profits inside and outside the country and threatens to further destabilise China&#8217;s already shaky growth.

It is not a new problem; it was exacerbated by Beijing&#8217;s response to the financial crisis in 2008 and continues to worsen despite years of government efforts to curtail it. China produces nearly half of the world&#8217;s aluminium and steel and about 60 per cent of the world&#8217;s cement but new production is being added rapidly, even as the economy cools.


China&#8217;s output expanded 7.8 per cent last year &#8211; its slowest pace in 13 years &#8211; and after a brief rebound in the fourth quarter, growth has slumped further in the first half of this year.
Aluminium prices have dropped precipitously in recent years and more than half of China&#8217;s aluminium producers operate at a loss. Despite this, smelters are being built nationwide, even though producing the metal requires huge amounts of energy, water and bauxite, all of which are scarce in China. Foreign producers are also being forced to close because of the excess supply spilling out of China.

Only about two-thirds of cement capacity was used last year, according to a survey from the China Enterprise Confederation.

For global manufacturers, the China effect over the past decade has been fearsome. It has destroyed jobs and capacity all over the world, shuttering factories in competitor nations.
But in almost every sector where China&#8217;s low-cost goods have come to dominate, something strange has happened. Once the bulk of global manufacturing in a given industry has moved to China, overcapacity quickly follows and these sectors begin to cannibalise themselves. Suntech was a prime example.

Li Junfeng, a senior energy policy adviser at China&#8217;s state planning agency, likens the country&#8217;s solar sector to a patient on life support and says at least half of global solar capacity needs to be shut. &#8220;Overcapacity results in low-price competition; all industries experiencing overcapacity have this problem,&#8221; Mr Li says.
An older example is the mobile handset market, which the Chinese government set out to dominate a decade ago with national champions sporting names such as Panda, Konka and Ningbo Bird.

Even in China not one of these companies is a household name today. But many analysts had once predicted these low-cost producers would rise to become the Chinese equivalents of Nokia, Ericsson and Motorola.
The Chinese government, particularly local authorities, poured vast subsidies into these companies in the hope of turning them into global forces but they all eventually lost the race to develop new technology.

&#8220;There was a lot of talk back then about how these companies would become great new Chinese technology giants and they certainly threatened their international competitors by eating away at the low end of the value chain,&#8221; says Anne Stevenson-Yang, research director at J Capital Research. &#8220;But over time Chinese companies tend to remain factories that manufacture huge amounts of low-end, undifferentiated stuff.&#8221;

Several studies have found that the ability of Chinese industry to dominate global manufacturing in certain sectors is largely due to subsidies, most of which are provided by local and provincial governments.

In a recent study, Usha and George Haley, US-based academics, studied how Chinese steel, glass, paper and auto parts producers turned from bit players and net importers to the world&#8217;s largest manufacturers and exporters in just a couple of years.
In each of these highly fragmented, capital-intensive industries, labour accounted for between 2 and 7 per cent of costs and the vast majority of companies enjoyed no economies of scope or scale.

&#8220;Our findings contradict the widespread belief that China&#8217;s enormous success as an exporting nation derives primarily from low labour costs and deliberate currency undervaluation,&#8221; says Usha Haley. &#8220;There is enormous overcapacity and no gauging of supply and demand and we found that subsidies account for about 30 per cent of industrial output. Most of the companies we looked at would probably be bankrupt without subsidies.&#8221;

Besides direct cash infusions, many local governments in China provide very cheap land, cheap credit, discounted utilities and tax breaks to state-owned and private companies that set up in their backyards.

In a research report on government subsidies to non-state owned Chinese companies, Matthew Forney and Laila Khawaja from the research consultancy Fathom China found that most companies surveyed received some form of direct subsidy.

&#8220;The bottom line is that officials who climb the [Communist] party ladder fastest are usually those who oversee the most flashy investment projects and the fastest growth,&#8221; Mr Forney and Ms Khawaja say. &#8220;Offering subsidies to private companies looking to expand can help localities clinch an investment deal that brings jobs and tax revenue.&#8221;
. . .
Some of the most heavily subsidised companies in China are automakers, such as Chery, BYD and Geely. Some analysts predict they will ultimately meet the same fate as the handset makers.
Overcapacity in the auto industry is rampant and in the case of Geely, which bought Volvo in 2010, more than half of its net profits came directly from subsidies in 2011. In fact, subsidy income for Geely that year was more than 15 times greater than the next biggest source of net profits &#8211; &#8220;sales of scrap metal&#8221; &#8211; according to analysis from Fathom China.

In the case of Mr Shi the sun king, subsidies and grants from a local government were crucial in convincing him to return to China from Sydney, where he lived in the suburbs and drove a Toyota Camry to his job as an executive in a solar start-up company. Mr Shi and Suntech both declined to comment. In 2000, the government of Wuxi, near Mr Shi&#8217;s birthplace in eastern China&#8217;s Jiangsu province, was eager to establish a solar industry so officials set out to lure him back with promises of support.

&#8220;Suntech is a seed sown by the Communist party committee of the Wuxi government,&#8221; Mr Shi said in a speech in March 2011 to welcome Yang Weize, the former Wuxi party secretary, to Suntech&#8217;s new headquarters in the city. &#8220;During Suntech&#8217;s start-up phase we experienced intense pressure but Wuxi continuously watered and nurtured this seed.&#8221;

Thanks partly to his success in fostering Wuxi&#8217;s solar industry, Mr Yang was promoted in 2010 to become the party secretary of Nanjing, one of China&#8217;s largest cities. Throughout the country, party officials take note of this kind of meteoric rise and arrive at the conclusion that they too can reach great heights by subsidising businesses.

This drives intense inter-regional competition and a race to the bottom between local governments, which often decide not to enforce environmental, safety and labour laws in order to keep jobs and taxes (and kickbacks) in their jurisdictions.

Another big problem for almost every industry is that companies&#8217; investment and growth plans have been predicated on the belief that the government would never allow growth to drop below 8 or 9 per cent.

This perception was encouraged by Beijing&#8217;s response to the 2008 crisis, when it launched a Rmb4tn ($650bn) stimulus, unleashing a construction boom to prop up stumbling growth.
. . .
Today, as growth slips towards 7.5 per cent and lower, China&#8217;s new leaders do appear more determined than their predecessors to tackle overcapacity.

&#8220;We intend to accelerate the transformation of the economic development model and vigorously adjust and optimise the economic structure,&#8221; said Zhang Gaoli, the executive vice-premier in charge of the economy and a member of the all-powerful Standing Committee of the politburo, in a speech this month. &#8220;We will strictly ban approvals for new projects in industries experiencing overcapacity and resolutely halt construction of projects that violate regulations.&#8221;

However, Beijing has tried for years to tackle this problem but meets fierce resistance from local governments trying to protect their local &#8220;seeds&#8221;. Analysts and officials say bankruptcies such as that of Suntech are still unusual and tend to happen only when a company is beyond rescue or local officials want to seize ownership. But the scale of overcapacity and the slowdown in Chinese growth suggest many more people will suffer the fate of the sun king.

Mr Shi remains in Wuxi and is still the largest single shareholder in Suntech but, according to Chinese media, he is the subject of an investigation into his role in the company&#8217;s fall.
&#8220;The problem with subsidies everywhere is they tend to support activity not outcomes and they become more of a problem when they&#8217;re just subsidising inefficiencies,&#8221; says John Rice, vice-chairman of General Electric, who heads GE&#8217;s global operations from Hong Kong.
&#8220;If you do that in perpetuity it just increases the size of the anchor that drags down growth.&#8221;

*Additional reporting by Leslie Hook*

*Steelmakers struggle to shut down capacity*

When economic growth in the west evaporated during the global financial crisis, China rode to the rescue with a colossal stimulus package that helped the global economy out of the downturn, writes Leslie Hook.

Powered by a binge in government spending on infrastructure and construction, as well as an injection of cheap credit into industrial sectors, China&#8217;s economy steamed along, growing 8.7 per cent and 10.3 per cent in 2009 and 2010.

But today the price of that stimulus is becoming more apparent. Five years on, many of the industries that were beneficiaries of the stimulus &#8211; from steel to shipbuilding to metals smelting &#8211; are bloated with overcapacity.

For these sectors, the recent slowdown in China&#8217;s economic growth spells serious losses and a painful process of elimination.

&#8220;Five years ago, steel was an industry of huge profits,&#8221; explains Zhang Xiaogang, who heads Anshan Iron and Steel, China&#8217;s fourth-largest steelmaker.

&#8220;Precisely because it was so lucrative, there was a lot of repetitive construction and a huge amount of assets pouring into the field, causing the overproduction nowadays.&#8221;

Those boom days derailed the long-planned consolidation and reorganisation of China&#8217;s steel sector, which has for decades been an illusive goal for Beijing&#8217;s policy makers.

Today, even though China&#8217;s steel production is running at record levels, only about 80 per cent of the country&#8217;s production capacity is being used. Industry chiefs and government officials say more excess capacity needs to be shut down in order for the sector to come back into balance.
But this is easier said than done. Previous efforts to consolidate the steel sector have been sidelined repeatedly.

Regardless of their profitability, steel mills have proved to be almost impossible to close down because of their role in providing employment and providing tax revenues to cash-strapped local governments.
&#8220;It is very difficult to find an effective remedy for China&#8217;s production overcapacity problem,&#8221; says Mr Zhang.

&#8220;Which company are you going to tell to shut down? Do you choose the ones that are losing money, or are heavily polluting, or are violating industry standards, and make them close? This part is quite hard.&#8221;

Chinese industry: Ambitions in excess - FT.com


*Fitch says China credit bubble unprecedented in modern world history*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10123507/Fitch-says-China-credit-bubble-unprecedented-in-modern-world-history.html


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Subsidies do tend to make one less compelled to be strongly competitive. This attitude exists all over the world, the option to suddenly pull out government financial support isnt an option either because you dont want large numbers of unemployed men with nothing to do - 'An idle mind is the devils playground'.


----------



## eddieInUK

The market goes down, Overcapacity comes up, the former stimulus package will appear again, the economy needs to be rebalanced driven by the market.


----------



## shuttler

*&#22269;&#20135;&#26368;&#22823;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#20142;&#30456; &#21487;&#29992;&#27836;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;
&#26102;&#38388;&#65306;2013-06-17 14:56 &#32534;&#36753;&#65306;&#27494;&#39134;&#23439;

http://www.chinaelc.cn







&#12288;&#12288;6&#26376;16&#26085;&#65292;&#31532;&#19977;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#26234;&#33021;&#30005;&#32593;&#24314;&#35774;&#20998;&#24067;&#24335;&#33021;&#28304;&#21450;&#20648;&#33021;&#25216;&#26415;&#35774;&#22791;&#23637;&#35272;&#20250;&#26280;&#39640;&#23792;&#35770;&#22363;&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#24320;&#24149;&#12290;&#22270;&#20026;&#20013;&#22269;&#30707;&#27833;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#20844;&#21496;&#23637;&#31034;&#30340;&#22269;&#20135;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#12290;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#21033;&#29992;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#12289;&#27836;&#27668;&#21644;&#29926;&#26031;&#21457;&#30005;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#29123;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#20197;&#28082;&#21270;&#27668;&#12289;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#31561;&#21487;&#29123;&#27668;&#20307;&#20026;&#29123;&#28903;&#29289;&#65292;&#20195;&#26367;&#27773;&#27833;&#12289;&#26612;&#27833;&#20316;&#20026;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#21160;&#21147;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#65292;&#39640;&#25928;&#30340;&#26032;&#33021;&#28304;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#12290;&#29123;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#20855;&#26377;&#36755;&#20986;&#21151;&#29575;&#33539;&#22260;&#24191;&#65292;&#21551;&#21160;&#21644;&#36816;&#34892;&#21487;&#38752;&#39640;&#12289;&#21457;&#30005;&#36136;&#37327;&#22909;&#12289;&#37325;&#37327;&#36731;&#12289;&#20307;&#31215;&#23567;&#12289;&#32500;&#25252;&#31616;&#21333;&#12289;&#20302;&#39057;&#22122;&#22768;&#23567;&#31561;&#20248;&#28857;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#29123;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#30340;&#20248;&#28857;

&#12288;&#12288;&#29123;&#27668;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#20855;&#26377;&#36755;&#20986;&#21151;&#29575;&#33539;&#22260;&#24191;&#65292;&#21551;&#21160;&#21644;&#36816;&#34892;&#21487;&#38752;&#39640;&#12289;&#21457;&#30005;&#36136;&#37327;&#22909;&#12289;&#37325;&#37327;&#36731;&#12289;&#20307;&#31215;&#23567;&#12289;&#32500;&#25252;&#31616;&#21333;&#12289;&#20302;&#39057;&#22122;&#22768;&#23567;&#31561;&#20248;&#28857;&#65292;&#19968;&#33324;&#23427;&#20204;&#20855;&#26377;&#20197;&#19979;&#22235;&#20010;&#20248;&#28857;&#65306;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19968;&#12289;&#21457;&#30005;&#36136;&#37327;&#22909;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30001;&#20110;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#24037;&#20316;&#26102;&#21482;&#26377;&#26059;&#36716;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;&#30005;&#35843;&#21453;&#24212;&#36895;&#24230;&#24555;&#65292;&#24037;&#20316;&#29305;&#21035;&#24179;&#31283;&#65292;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#36755;&#20986;&#30005;&#21387;&#21644;&#39057;&#29575;&#30340;&#31934;&#24230;&#39640;&#65292;&#27874;&#21160;&#23567;&#65292;&#22312;&#31361;&#21152;&#31354;&#20943;50%&#21644;75%&#36127;&#36733;&#26102;&#65292;&#26426;&#32452;&#38598;&#33099;&#25104;&#35032;&#39548;&#34892;&#38750;&#24120;&#31283;&#23450;&#12290;&#20248;&#20110;&#26612;&#27833;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#32452;&#30340;&#30005;&#27668;&#24615;&#33021;&#25351;&#26631;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20108;&#12289;&#21551;&#21160;&#24615;&#33021;&#22909;&#65292;&#21551;&#21160;&#25104;&#21151;&#29575;&#39640;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20174;&#20919;&#24577;&#21551;&#21160;&#25104;&#21151;&#21518;&#21040;&#28385;&#36127;&#36733;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#20165;&#20026;30&#31186;&#38047;&#65292;&#32780;&#22269;&#38469;&#35268;&#23450;&#26612;&#27833;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21551;&#21160;&#25104;&#21151;&#21518;3&#20998;&#38047;&#24102;&#36127;&#36733;&#12290;&#29123;&#27668;&#36718;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#32452;&#21487;&#20197;&#20219;&#20309;&#29615;&#22659;&#28201;&#24230;&#21644;&#27668;&#20505;&#19979;&#20445;&#35777;&#21551;&#21160;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#29575;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19977;&#12289;&#22122;&#22768;&#20302;&#25391;&#21160;&#23567;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30001;&#20110;&#29123;&#27773;&#36718;&#26426;&#22788;&#20110;&#39640;&#36895;&#26059;&#36716;&#29366;&#24577;&#65292;&#23427;&#30340;&#25391;&#21160;&#38750;&#24120;&#23567;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#20302;&#39057;&#22122;&#22768;&#20248;&#20110;&#26612;&#27833;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#32452;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22235;&#12289;&#37319;&#29992;&#30340;&#21487;&#29123;&#24615;&#27668;&#20307;&#26159;&#28165;&#27905;&#12289;&#24265;&#20215;&#30340;&#33021;&#28304;&#65292;&#35832;&#22914;&#65306;&#29926;&#26031;&#27668;&#65292;&#31224;&#31174;&#27668;&#65292;&#27836;&#27668;&#31561;&#65292;&#20197;&#23427;&#20204;&#20026;&#29123;&#26009;&#30340;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#32452;&#19981;&#20165;&#36816;&#34892;&#21487;&#38752;&#65292;&#25104;&#26412;&#20302;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#33021;&#21464;&#24223;&#20026;&#23453;&#65292;&#19981;&#20250;&#20135;&#29983;&#27745;&#26579;&#12290;
*

*The largest domestic natural/bio gas generator debut *
Time :2013 -06-17 14:56 Editor: Wufei Hong

June 16, the third China International Smart Grid Distributed Energy and Energy Storage Technology Exhibition and Forum in Beijing. The picture shows China's domestic oil and gas companies showing the largest natural gas generators. It can use natural gas, biogas and gas power generators.

Gas generator is a kind of liquefied petroleum gas, natural gas and other combustible gases to burn things, instead of gasoline, diesel oil as the engine power of the new, highly efficient new energy generators. Gas generator has an output power range, up and running reliable high power and good quality, light weight, small size, easy maintenance, low noise, small advantages.

The advantage of the gas generator

Gas generator has an output power range, up and running reliable high power and good quality, light weight, small size, easy maintenance, low noise, etc., generally have the following four advantages:

First, the generator of good quality

Only when the rotational movement of the generator work, the ESC fast response, work smoothly with the generator output voltage and frequency, high precision, small fluctuations in sudden empty minus 50% and 75% load, the unit pooling resources camel line is very stable. Better than the diesel generator electrical performance.

Second, the startup performance, startup success rate

After a successful start from cold to full load time is only 30 seconds, and international regulations diesel generators 3 minutes after a successful start with a load. Gas turbine generator sets can be in any ambient temperature and climate to ensure the success rate of start.

Third, low noise, small vibration

As gas turbine rotating at high speed, its vibration is very small and low-frequency noise than diesel generators.

Fourth, the use of flammable gas is clean, cheap energy, such as: methane gas, straw gas, biogas, etc. to them as fuel to run generators not only reliable, low cost, and can change waste into treasure, no pollution .


google translation


----------



## soaringeagle

That is good news for mid size rural towns.


----------



## sweetgrape

*Huawei unwraps Ascend P6: World's slimmest smartphone*
Huawei unwraps Ascend P6: World's slimmest smartphone ? The Register
Huawei's latest handset ticks all the right boxes, and is only 6mm thick, but surrounded by headlines about government intrusion, the timing of the launch could've been a lot better for a company that was being accused of government spying well before PRISM made it fashionable.

Huawei desperately wants to be taken seriously, both as a telecoms supplier and maker of mobile phones, which is why the Ascend P6 was launched at a crowded press conference in London rather than slipped out in China before turning up in European operator stores.

But becoming the next Samsung takes more than a handful of chips and a surprisingly svelte casing. These days a phone has to inspire, to excite and to reflect the public's perception of the brand behind it, which is tough when the brand is perceived as a Chinese spy.




Throwing off that perception has proved tough. Despite pouring money into the UK economy and offering to let GCHQ audit all its infrastructure systems (with the help of Huawei staff, naturally), rumours persist of links to the Chinese military with enough substance to prevent sales into US telecoms industry.

But today's launch was about the handset, not the infrastructure side of the business, and while the P6 might not have been named to dig at Apple (6 refers to its girth), the process of launching a phone owes much to Cupertino. So instead of business managers or engineers, the Lead Designer is pushed onto the stage to tell us how paper was his inspiration and beauty his destination... and how hard it was to make a slab thinner than everyone else's slabs.




Inside Huawei's slab are four processor cores, clocked at 1.5GHz, driving a 4.7 inch display throwing 1280x720 pixels, but no 4G network - it's a 3G phone until the launch of an LTE variant scheduled for later this year. There's also a pair of decent cameras, the back one rating 8MP while the front one grabs 5MP and both get enhanced with a load of software to turn your holiday snaps into masterpieces worthy of uploading to Facebook, including a vanity circuit for taking years of the subject with the ease of a sliding control.

For all that tech, Huawei will be asking for &#8364;449, a shade over £380, when it hits shelves by the end of July. Naturally, you'll cough less with a contract.

Perhaps most interesting are the things which didn't feature during the launch, which was distinctly free of the cloud services on which the rest of the industry is betting. There's no equivalent to Samsung's Translation service, or content Stores, or Windows Phone's SkyDrive, or any of the other cloudy services intended to lock users to competing brands. Huawei is just trying to sell phones, perhaps in awareness of the security fears which might prevent adoption of its cloud.

Huawei is pushing into handsets just like it pushed into infrastructure, using technical innovation funded from a secure home market reaching out to grab some market share. At first blush there's little reason to think the Ascend P6 won't take it in that direction. 
























The price in EURO is about 3600 Yuan, price in china is about 2600Yuan, not too high, My phone is broken, I am choosing phone, First it must be domestic brand:Lenovo K9, Xiaomi, VIVO, OPPO, MEIZU, Huawei, ZTE all are good.
And the company I am working for(domestic company) supply component mounted on PCB for P6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarMonger

China June flash HSBC PMI hits nine-month low on weak demand.
By Kevin Yao
BEIJING | Thu Jun 20, 2013 9:49am IST

(Reuters) - China's factory activity weakened to a nine-month low in June as demand faltered, a preliminary survey showed, heightening risks that a second quarter slowdown could be sharper than expected and raising the heat on the central bank to loosen policy.

The flash HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index fell to 48.3 in June from May's final reading of 49.2, drifting further away from the 50-point level demarcating expansion from contraction. It was the weakest level since September.

"Manufacturing sectors are weighed down by deteriorating external demand, moderating domestic demand and rising destocking pressures," said Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at HSBC.

"Beijing prefers to use reforms rather than stimulus to sustain growth. While reforms can boost long-term growth prospects, they will have a limited impact in the short-term. As such we expect slightly weaker growth in 2Q."

China's economy grew at its slowest pace for 13 years in 2012 and so far this year economic data has underwhelmed, bringing warnings from some analysts that the country could miss its growth target of 7.5 percent for this year.

For graphic on China flash PMI: click link.reuters.com/qaf92t

For graphic on manufacturing PMIs: link.reuters.com/maz35s

The Australian dollar hit a fresh 33-month low after the latest bearish data, which fuelled worries about a slowdown in Australia's single biggest export market. Most of Asia's main share markets were down more than 1 percent, with the Asia ex-Japan index .MIAPJ0000PUS down 2.8 percent.

In the survey, a sub-index measuring overall new orders dropped to 47.1 in June, the lowest reading in 10 months, suggesting demand is weakening both at home and abroad.

The survey, compiled by British-based Markit Group Ltd, also showed new export orders weakened further in June, pointing to persistent global headwinds as the U.S. recovery remains patchy, while Europe's economy remains shackled by the debt crisis.

An employment sub-index also eased in June - broadly in line with signs of softening demand for migrant workers in Chinese cities - even though the overall job market is holding up as the government tries to improve social safety nets.

WEAK Q2

Most analysts expect annual economic growth in the second quarter to weaken slightly from the 7.7 percent annual pace in the first quarter. Growth in the first three months had slowed from 7.9 percent in the previous quarter despite a credit boom.

Weak data in April and May has prompted many analysts to cut their forecasts for China's 2013 economic growth.

Barclays Capital, which expects annual economic growth to slow to 7.5 percent in the second quarter, has cut its forecast on the full-year growth rate 7.4 percent from 7.9 percent.

HSBC has cut its 2013 growth forecast to 7.4 percent from 8.2 percent and its 2014 outlook to 7.4 percent from 8.4 percent.

Economists at ANZ said in a research note published on Tuesday that a rapid cooling of inflation and weaker domestic demand meant the time was right for the central bank to cut interest rates to revive the economy.

But the central bank, which last cut rates in July 2012, looks to be treading cautiously in easing policy that could inflate a property bubble even as consumer inflation cools.

China's consumer inflation slowed to 2.1 percent in May, the lowest in three months, but data on Tuesday showed that home prices rose at their fastest pace this year, highlighting the dilemma facing policymakers under pressures to support the economy while deflating a property bubble.

The chances of fresh stimulus appear slim given that China's new leaders have adopted a greater tolerance for a slowing economy than their predecessors as they focus on economic reforms rather than short-term boosts.

Government economists told Reuters that the new leadership of President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang would tolerate quarterly growth slipping as far as 7 percent year-on-year before looking to jumpstart the economy.

Premier Li Keqiang was quoted by state media as saying on Tuesday that the economy remains generally stable and the pace of expansion is still within "the reasonable range".

"We are able to overcome difficulties and achieve the full-year economic development task," Li was quoted as saying.

The Financial News, which is run by the central bank, said in a commentary on Wednesday that the chances of a near-term interest rate cut remain low amid fears over capital outflows.

The newspaper also shrugged off suggestions that the central bank should cut banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) to boost liquidity amid signs of an inter-bank funding squeeze.

Beijing is still nursing the hangover from its 4 trillion yuan stimulus package implemented during the depths of the global crisis in 2008-09, which fuelled a property bubble and saddled local governments with a pile of debt.

The HSBC flash PMI comes ahead of the final reading, which is due to be released on July 1 along with the Chinese government's official PMI.

(Editing by Alex Richardson)

China June flash HSBC PMI hits nine-month low on weak demand | Reuters


----------



## grey boy 2

Thanks for sharing, guess hardly any economies are doing too well nowadays eh?

India's manufacturing growth slips to 16-month low in March: HSBC survey - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Global economy is still in bad shape, which hurt China and India; the suppliers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringeagle

Hopefully a soft landing, otherwise brace for impact.
That is life.


----------



## cnleio

YES. Now this bad time u just need to firmly grasp cash in ur hands, do not waste it random ! and do not borrow too many loans from official banks ! If the economy keep down the bank will eat ur family ...


----------



## soaringeagle

Yep, he whose has the reserve to last the longest will revive the earliest.


----------



## cirr

A PMI figure lower than 50 does NOT indicate contraction&#65292;it simply means the manufacturing sector is growing at a slower pace in China's case&#12290;

If factory growth was an annual rate of 10% in the previous month with PMI at 49.2&#65292;as is the case for China&#65292;a reading of 48.3 in June means that growth may be slowed to some 9.5% in the said month&#12290;

While India might have a higher PMI&#65292;but since its industrial production is seeing virtually zero year-on-year growth&#65292;even a figure much higher than 50 still produces little or NO growth&#65292;for little expansion from zero is still minute&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

WarMonger said:


> China June flash HSBC PMI hits nine-month low on weak demand.
> By Kevin Yao
> BEIJING | Thu Jun 20, 2013 9:49am IST
> 
> (Reuters) - China's factory activity weakened to a nine-month low in June as demand faltered, a preliminary survey showed, heightening risks that a second quarter slowdown could be sharper than expected and raising the heat on the central bank to loosen policy.
> 
> The flash HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index fell to 48.3 in June from May's final reading of 49.2, drifting further away from the 50-point level demarcating expansion from contraction. It was the weakest level since September.
> 
> "Manufacturing sectors are weighed down by deteriorating external demand, moderating domestic demand and rising destocking pressures," said Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at HSBC.
> 
> "Beijing prefers to use reforms rather than stimulus to sustain growth. While reforms can boost long-term growth prospects, they will have a limited impact in the short-term. As such we expect slightly weaker growth in 2Q."
> 
> China's economy grew at its slowest pace for 13 years in 2012 and so far this year economic data has underwhelmed, bringing warnings from some analysts that the country could miss its growth target of 7.5 percent for this year.
> 
> For graphic on China flash PMI: click link.reuters.com/qaf92t
> 
> For graphic on manufacturing PMIs: link.reuters.com/maz35s
> 
> The Australian dollar hit a fresh 33-month low after the latest bearish data, which fuelled worries about a slowdown in Australia's single biggest export market. Most of Asia's main share markets were down more than 1 percent, with the Asia ex-Japan index .MIAPJ0000PUS down 2.8 percent.
> 
> In the survey, a sub-index measuring overall new orders dropped to 47.1 in June, the lowest reading in 10 months, suggesting demand is weakening both at home and abroad.
> 
> The survey, compiled by British-based Markit Group Ltd, also showed new export orders weakened further in June, pointing to persistent global headwinds as the U.S. recovery remains patchy, while Europe's economy remains shackled by the debt crisis.
> 
> An employment sub-index also eased in June - broadly in line with signs of softening demand for migrant workers in Chinese cities - even though the overall job market is holding up as the government tries to improve social safety nets.
> 
> WEAK Q2
> 
> Most analysts expect annual economic growth in the second quarter to weaken slightly from the 7.7 percent annual pace in the first quarter. Growth in the first three months had slowed from 7.9 percent in the previous quarter despite a credit boom.
> 
> Weak data in April and May has prompted many analysts to cut their forecasts for China's 2013 economic growth.
> 
> Barclays Capital, which expects annual economic growth to slow to 7.5 percent in the second quarter, has cut its forecast on the full-year growth rate 7.4 percent from 7.9 percent.
> 
> HSBC has cut its 2013 growth forecast to 7.4 percent from 8.2 percent and its 2014 outlook to 7.4 percent from 8.4 percent.
> 
> Economists at ANZ said in a research note published on Tuesday that a rapid cooling of inflation and weaker domestic demand meant the time was right for the central bank to cut interest rates to revive the economy.
> 
> But the central bank, which last cut rates in July 2012, looks to be treading cautiously in easing policy that could inflate a property bubble even as consumer inflation cools.
> 
> China's consumer inflation slowed to 2.1 percent in May, the lowest in three months, but data on Tuesday showed that home prices rose at their fastest pace this year, highlighting the dilemma facing policymakers under pressures to support the economy while deflating a property bubble.
> 
> The chances of fresh stimulus appear slim given that China's new leaders have adopted a greater tolerance for a slowing economy than their predecessors as they focus on economic reforms rather than short-term boosts.
> 
> Government economists told Reuters that the new leadership of President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang would tolerate quarterly growth slipping as far as 7 percent year-on-year before looking to jumpstart the economy.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang was quoted by state media as saying on Tuesday that the economy remains generally stable and the pace of expansion is still within "the reasonable range".
> 
> "We are able to overcome difficulties and achieve the full-year economic development task," Li was quoted as saying.
> 
> The Financial News, which is run by the central bank, said in a commentary on Wednesday that the chances of a near-term interest rate cut remain low amid fears over capital outflows.
> 
> The newspaper also shrugged off suggestions that the central bank should cut banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) to boost liquidity amid signs of an inter-bank funding squeeze.
> 
> Beijing is still nursing the hangover from its 4 trillion yuan stimulus package implemented during the depths of the global crisis in 2008-09, which fuelled a property bubble and saddled local governments with a pile of debt.
> 
> The HSBC flash PMI comes ahead of the final reading, which is due to be released on July 1 along with the Chinese government's official PMI.
> 
> (Editing by Alex Richardson)
> 
> China June flash HSBC PMI hits nine-month low on weak demand | Reuters



$hit.Why all the bad news come at once,First Bernake comment now this.SENSEX is down 400 points.


----------



## Raphael

I'm glad the central government is thinking of reforms instead of stimulus. There's nothing wrong with 7.x% growth, and there's really no way to ameliorate it while the main export markets are faltering. Structural reform to ensure long-term growth is the key.


----------



## chinapakistan

This is not just china's problem, other countries are facing more seriouse troubles.


----------



## cirr

It's time to tighten your seat belts&#12290;

I for one made a plunge into the stock market at today&#8216;s close&#12290;


----------



## Azazel

cirr said:


> *A PMI figure lower than 50 does NOT indicate contraction&#65292;it simply means the manufacturing sector is growing at a slower pace in China's case&#12290;*
> 
> If factory growth was an annual rate of 10% in the previous month with PMI at 49.2&#65292;as is the case for China&#65292;a reading of 48.3 in June means that growth may be slowed to some 9.5% in the said month&#12290;
> 
> While India might have a higher PMI&#65292;but since its *industrial production* is seeing virtually zero year-on-year growth&#65292;even a figure much higher than 50 still produces little or NO growth&#65292;for little expansion from zero is still minute&#12290;



No,PMI index below 50 means contraction in manufacturing activity and above 50 means expansion in that particular month.Same goes for Services PMI.And Industrial production is not just manufacturing it includes mining and utilities that are not measured in PMI.


----------



## cirr

Azazel said:


> No,PMI index below 50 means contraction in manufacturing activity and above 50 means expansion in that particular month.Same goes for Services PMI.And Industrial production is not just manufacturing it includes mining and utilities that are not measured in PMI.



Contraction compared with what&#65311;

If Chinas manufacturing grew&#65292;say 10%&#65292;in May 2013&#65292;which it did&#65292;a June PMI below 50 simply means that the growth will come in at a slower pace&#65292;perhaps at a y-o-y rate of some 9.5%&#12290;

India has virtually zero growth in its manufacturing to start with&#65292;so even if its PMI index is expanding and stays above 50&#65292;the actual growth is still minimal&#65306;1-2% at best&#12290;

By the way&#65292;HSBC's survey focuses on China's mainly privately-owned small- and medium- sized enterprises&#65292;the PMI of which has been consitently below the official index which places more importance on state-owned and large companies&#12290;


----------



## eddieInUK

Rebalance is needed, the trade only increased 1% in Q2. The GDP of Q2 may be below 7%.


----------



## northeast

self deleted


----------



## Azazel

cirr said:


> *Contraction compared with what&#65311;*



Compared to the month before.Below 50 means the manufacturing sector contracted compared to last month.If it is above 50, but lower that the last month then it means the manufacturing sector is still expanding but at a lower pace compared to last month.Another crucial no is 42,below that means the recession could be just around the corner.PMI numbers are often crucial for many important policy decisions for central banks around the world.



> If China&#8217;s manufacturing grew&#65292;say 10%&#65292;in May 2013&#65292;which it did&#65292;a June PMI below 50 simply means that the growth will come in at a slower pace&#65292;perhaps at a y-o-y rate of some 9.5%&#12290;



Which will mean Chinese economic recovery is gonna take some time which will slow down the global economic recovery.Which is a bad news.



> India has virtually zero growth in its manufacturing to start with&#65292;so even if its PMI index is expanding and stays above 50&#65292;the actual growth is still minimal&#65306;1-2% at best&#12290;



India is a service sector oriented economy.Where the growth is still good.We are only beginning to reorient our economy to the manufacturing.


----------



## shuttler

> *The HSBC flash PMI comes ahead of the final reading, which is due to be released on July 1 along with the Chinese government's official PMI.
> *



The announcement of the official PMI is just about a bit more than a week away.

The second Qtr is usually not the best performed period in whole year due to cyclical reasons. Our gdp growth forecast is still okay amidst a slumbering economy worldwide. We havent done anything substantial to adjust our exch-rate yet.


----------



## Audio

Flash Eurozone Manufacturing PMI at 48.7
(48.3 in May). 16-month high.

Flash China Manufacturing PMI at 48.3 (49.2 in
May). Nine-month low.



http://www.markiteconomics.com/Survey/PressRelease.mvc/899f6d7cc57342b487bd764ce5610c18

http://www.markiteconomics.com/Survey/PressRelease.mvc/f2ffa599067442d492b2baadc42da5d5

Contracting faster now then EU which is 5 years into the crisis. Don't mean to troll, i just find it very interesting piece of info.


----------



## cirr

*Russia, China reach $60 bn oil supply deal: Putin*

Last Updated: Thursday, June 20, 2013

Saint Petersburg: Moscow and Beijing have reached agreement on a USD 60 billion contract to ramp up Russian oil supplies to China, part of the two countries' strategy to tighten their energy partnership, Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday.

"A contract with Rosneft company has been prepared which is large-scale and unprecedented without any exaggeration," Putin told Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli at a meeting in Saint Petersburg, estimating the value of the deal at more than USD 60 billion. 

In his comments open to the media, Putin did not say when the firm contract would be signed. 

A preliminary agreement to gradually raise Russian oil supplies to China over the next 25 years from their current level of 15 million tonnes per year was reached during China's leader Xi Jinping's visit to Moscow in March. 

As part of the deal, Russian oil state company Rosneft is to receive a USD 2 billion loan from China. 

Russia, which wants to diversify its energy customers away from Europe, also needs to finalise a potentially huge gas deal with China but a commercial contract has so far proved elusive as talks have become mired in pricing disputes.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/b...to-send-60-billion-worth-of-oil-to-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silverblaze

Read somewhere that China has 60 million apartments unoccupied because prices are too high. Singapore could serve as some sort of model.


----------



## hurt

Silverblaze said:


> Read somewhere that China has 60 million apartments unoccupied because prices are too high. Singapore could serve as some sort of model.



Its a wrong message.

China has 60 million apartments unoccupied because lots families own too many apartments.
Lots of persons own lots apartments.
For example,My familiy have 6 persons&#65292;only 4 persons in china.But we have 5 apartments in china.
I am not a rich man in china.

Housing Bubble is fact,but its dont means chinese can not afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Okemos

China needs to impose property tax so owning empty houses is not longer feasible. Of course, the property owners will oppose that, but Chinese leaders need muster their political wills for long term economic health, and the property owners also need to realize that housing bubble will hurt them most in the end!

That'st just my two cents.


----------



## Truth Finder

Its typically advisable not to accept Chinese economic data at face value as even the countrys own premier will tell you. Figures on everything from inflation and industrial output to energy consumption and international trade often dont seem to gel with observation and sometimes struggle to stack up when compared with other indicators.

How the figures are massaged and by whom is as much a secret as the real data itself. But in an unusual move, the National Bureau of Statistics  clearly frustrated with the lies, damn lies  has recently outed a local government it says was involved in a particularly egregious case of number fudging, providing rare insight into just how were being deceived.

According to a statement on the statistics bureaus website dated June 14 (in Chinese), the economic development and technology information bureau of Henglan, a town in southern Chinas Guangdong province, massively overstated the gross industrial output of large firms in the area.

An investigation by the state statistician into a sample of 73 out of a total 249 firms counted in the data found that 38 were too small to be counted as large firms and so shouldnt have been included, and a further 19 had either stopped production, moved out of the town or otherwise ceased to exit.

The statement said that 71 companies surveyed by the statistics bureau had industrial output of 2.22 billion yuan ($362 million) in 2012 in total, but that the local government recorded it as being 8.51 billion, almost four times as much as the actual figure.

The data was supposed to be contributed by the firms themselves using an online platform. Instead, employees of the Henglan economic development bureau entered the figures themselves from their office, the statement said. It also said that by May or June last year the relevant government leaders in Henglan knew about the distortions but chose not to do anything about it.

Calls to the Henglan economic development bureau Wednesday went unanswered.

The statistics bureau doesnt say why Henglan inflated its industrial output numbers. But indications that a local economy is sagging could reflect poorly on the prospects for promotion of local officials, and Chinas southern provinces have been particularly hard hit by the global slowdown in demand for the countrys exports. Factories have closed, moving inland and overseas in search of cheaper labor, denting local government revenues.

When governments are looking to burnish their track record, that can put the local statistics departments in a very awkward situation, said a commentary piece that ran Tuesday in the Economic Daily (in Chinese), a newspaper under the control of the State Council, Chinas cabinet. The article said that one of the biggest obstacles to ensuring accurate data is that the agencies responsible for crunching the numbers arent independent from local authorities. Moreover, it argues that penalties for producing fake data were too mild to act as a deterrent.

The National Bureau of Statistics said that it pursued the Henglan case on a tip from a whistleblower. How widespread the problem is elsewhere in the country is anyones guess. And sure, this may have been going on for years with little real impact on economic decision making. But with Chinas growth slowing for first time since becoming a major player in the global economy, artificially inflated figures threaten to further complicate efforts by companies and governments everywhere to gauge what that slowdown means for them.

http://http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2013/06/19/a-rare-look-into-how-china-fudges-its-numbers/


----------



## Truth Finder

JUST LOOK AT THESE BIZARRE FIGURES OF CHINESE GDP. IN CHINA 9>10 EVERY PROVINCE HAS BATTER GROWTH RATE THAN THE NATIONAL AVERAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

The source is a blog and it returns 404. Do you know what http error 404 means? If not, refer here.
HTTP 404 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I should be mercy, I should not feel pity for you guys. Next time, try harder!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psyops

Indians dream of overtaking China is gone forever so now they get some mental masturbation from blogs  Just proves why India is the most vile and repulsive civilization with the lowest IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

chinapakistan said:


> The source is a blog and it returns 404. Do you know what http error 404 means? If not, refer here.
> HTTP 404 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I should be mercy, I should not feel pity for you guys. Next time, try harder!


Here you go...

How China Fudges Its Numbers - China Real Time Report - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psyops

gambit said:


> Here you go...
> 
> How China Fudges Its Numbers - China Real Time Report - WSJ



Here YOU go:

China's Global Ranking:

Nominal GDP (2)
PPP GDP (2)
Net Investment Position (1)
Population (1)
Land Area (3)
Labour Force (1)
External Assets (5)
Gross Savings (1)
Total Investment (1)
Manufacturing (1)
Consumer market (3)
Luxury market (1)
Agriculture (1)
Industry (1)
Services (3)
Household Wealth (3)
Millionaires (4)
Billionaires (2)
Fiscal Revenue (3)
Fiscal Expenditure (3)
Trade (1)
Exports (1)
Imports (2)
Annual FDI (2)
Total FDI stock (2)
Annual ODI (5)
Total ODI stock (10)
Foreign Exchange Reserves (1)
Sovereign Wealth Fund Assets (1) 
Gold Reserves (5)
Reserve Currency % (?)
SWIFT payments currency (14)
Banking Assets (3)
Insurance market (?)
Hedge Fund industry assets (?)
Mutual Fund industry assets (?)
Stock market cap (5)
Bond market size (5)
Foreign Exchange market (?)
Commodities trading market (?)
Derivatives market (?)
Military spending (2)
Weapons exporter (3)
Number of Scientists (1)
Number of Engineers (1)
R&D spending (2)
Patents granted by WIPO (?)
Fortune 500 global brands (2)
Supercomputers Top 500 (2)
Electricity production (1)
Electricity consumption (1)
Cement production (1)
Cement consumption (1)
Raw Material production (?)
Raw Material consumption (1)
Automobile production (1)
Automobile market (1)
Expressway Length (2)
High-Speed Rail Length (1)
Waterway length (1)
Pipeline length (1)
Rapid transit system length (1)
Airports (?)
Aircraft production (?)
Aircraft market (2)
Ports (?)
Shipbuilding (1)


IPO market (?)
M&A market (?)
Private Equity market (2)
Venture Capital market (?)
Credit Card market (?)
Advertising market (3)
Internet market (1)
E-Commerce market (2)
Real Estate market (?)
Construction market (1)
Construction Machinery market (1)
Art market (1)
Luxury Watch market (1)
Wine market (5)
PC market (1)
Smartphone market (1)
Tablet market (2)
LCD TV market (1)
Camera market (1)
Home Appliance market (1) 
Toy market (3)
Entertainment & Media market (5)
Movie market (2)
Music market (?)
Video Game market (?)
Online Gaming market (1)
Lottery market (2)
Grocery market (1)
Pharmaceutical market (5)
Medical Device market (3)
Cosmetic market (3)
Tourism earner (4)
Tourism spender (1)


&#8226; Base Metals:
Steel production (1)
Steel consumption (1)
Iron Ore production (1)
Iron Ore consumption (1)
Copper production (?)
Copper consumption (1)
Aluminium production (1)
Aluminium consumption (1)
Zinc production (?)
Zinc consumption (1)
Lead production (?)
Lead consumption (1)
Nickel production (?)
Nickel consumption (1)
Tin production (1)
Tin consumption (1)
Tin reserves (1)

&#8226; Precious Metals:
Gold production (1)
Gold consumption (2)
Silver production (3)
Silver consumption (2)
Platinum production (?)
Platinum consumption (1)
Palladium production (?)
Palladium consumption (1)


&#8226; Energy:
Energy production (1)
Energy consumption (1)
Shale Gas reserves (1)
Coal production (1)
Coal consumption (1)
Oil production (4)
Oil consumption (2)
Natural Gas production (7)
Natural Gas consumption (4)
Nuclear production (?)
Nuclear consumption (?)
Hydropower production (1)
Hydropower consumption (1)
Wind power production (1)
Wind power consumption (1)
Solar power production (1)
Solar power consumption (1)


&#8226; Agriculture:
Cereal production (1)
Cereal consumption (1)
Rice production (1)
Rice consumption (1)
Wheat production (1)
Wheat consumption (1)
Corn production (2)
Corn consumption (2)
Soybean production (4)
Soybean consumption (1)
Cotton production (1)
Cotton consumption (1)
Sugar production (3)
Sugar consumption (2)

Meat production (1)
Meat consumption (1)
Pork production (1)
Pork consumption (1)
Beef production (3)
Beef consumption (1)
Poultry production (1)
Poultry consumption (?)
Fish production (1)
Fish consumption (?)

Fruit production (1)
Fruit consumption (?)
Apple production (1)
Apple consumption (?)
Orange production (4)
Orange consumption (?)
Banana production (3)
Banana consumption (?)
Pear production (1)
Pear consumption (?)
Peach production (1)
Peach consumption (?)
Plum production (1)
Plum consumption (?)
Watermelon production (1)
Watermelon consumption (?)

Vegetable production (1)
Vegetable consumption (?)
Tomato production (1)
Tomato consumption (?)
Carrot production (1)
Carrot consumption (?)
Potato production (1)
Potato consumption (?)
Cabbage production (1)
Cabbage consumption (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Psyops said:


> Indians dream of overtaking China is gone forever so now they get some mental masturbation from blogs  Just proves why India is the most vile and repulsive civilization with the lowest IQ.



Not to mention certain Western countries too, which hope for the same.

They should rather worry about the fact that Western countries on average have total debt of 376% of their GDP.

Number of the Week: Total World Debt Load at 313% of GDP - Real Time Economics - WSJ

Great numbers here also, lol:

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psyops

US debt is over $200 TRILLION according to well respected Boston university professor Lawrence Kotlikoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

Psyops said:


> US debt is over $200 TRILLION according to well respected Boston university professor Lawrence Kotlikoff.



Yes, definitely, when you take into account unfunded liabilities, which is something that should also be taken into the account. Then numbers are even worse - above 1000% of the U.S. GDP.


----------



## rott

China doesn't need to fudge. I find this laughable. It is witnessed in it's infrastructure and it's defense spending. India pales when compared to China. 
Even if China did fudge, it'd be the other way round. Meaning, China perhaps, understated their growth.
The Chinese must be laughing now as we speak.


----------



## Truth Finder

Psyops said:


> Here YOU go:
> 
> China's Global Ranking:
> 
> Nominal GDP (2)
> PPP GDP (2)
> Net Investment Position (1)
> Population (1)
> Land Area (3)
> Labour Force (1)
> External Assets (5)
> Gross Savings (1)
> Total Investment (1)
> Manufacturing (1)
> Consumer market (3)
> Luxury market (1)
> Agriculture (1)
> Industry (1)
> Services (3)
> Household Wealth (3)
> Millionaires (4)
> Billionaires (2)
> Fiscal Revenue (3)
> Fiscal Expenditure (3)
> Trade (1)
> Exports (1)
> Imports (2)
> Annual FDI (2)
> Total FDI stock (2)
> Annual ODI (5)
> Total ODI stock (10)
> Foreign Exchange Reserves (1)
> Sovereign Wealth Fund Assets (1)
> Gold Reserves (5)
> Reserve Currency % (?)
> SWIFT payments currency (14)
> Banking Assets (3)
> Insurance market (?)
> Hedge Fund industry assets (?)
> Mutual Fund industry assets (?)
> Stock market cap (5)
> Bond market size (5)
> Foreign Exchange market (?)
> Commodities trading market (?)
> Derivatives market (?)
> Military spending (2)
> Weapons exporter (3)
> Number of Scientists (1)
> Number of Engineers (1)
> R&D spending (2)
> Patents granted by WIPO (?)
> Fortune 500 global brands (2)
> Supercomputers Top 500 (2)
> Electricity production (1)
> Electricity consumption (1)
> Cement production (1)
> Cement consumption (1)
> Raw Material production (?)
> Raw Material consumption (1)
> Automobile production (1)
> Automobile market (1)
> Expressway Length (2)
> High-Speed Rail Length (1)
> Waterway length (1)
> Pipeline length (1)
> Rapid transit system length (1)
> Airports (?)
> Aircraft production (?)
> Aircraft market (2)
> Ports (?)
> Shipbuilding (1)
> 
> 
> IPO market (?)
> M&A market (?)
> Private Equity market (2)
> Venture Capital market (?)
> Credit Card market (?)
> Advertising market (3)
> Internet market (1)
> E-Commerce market (2)
> Real Estate market (?)
> Construction market (1)
> Construction Machinery market (1)
> Art market (1)
> Luxury Watch market (1)
> Wine market (5)
> PC market (1)
> Smartphone market (1)
> Tablet market (2)
> LCD TV market (1)
> Camera market (1)
> Home Appliance market (1)
> Toy market (3)
> Entertainment & Media market (5)
> Movie market (2)
> Music market (?)
> Video Game market (?)
> Online Gaming market (1)
> Lottery market (2)
> Grocery market (1)
> Pharmaceutical market (5)
> Medical Device market (3)
> Cosmetic market (3)
> Tourism earner (4)
> Tourism spender (1)
> 
> 
> &#8226; Base Metals:
> Steel production (1)
> Steel consumption (1)
> Iron Ore production (1)
> Iron Ore consumption (1)
> Copper production (?)
> Copper consumption (1)
> Aluminium production (1)
> Aluminium consumption (1)
> Zinc production (?)
> Zinc consumption (1)
> Lead production (?)
> Lead consumption (1)
> Nickel production (?)
> Nickel consumption (1)
> Tin production (1)
> Tin consumption (1)
> Tin reserves (1)
> 
> &#8226; Precious Metals:
> Gold production (1)
> Gold consumption (2)
> Silver production (3)
> Silver consumption (2)
> Platinum production (?)
> Platinum consumption (1)
> Palladium production (?)
> Palladium consumption (1)
> 
> 
> &#8226; Energy:
> Energy production (1)
> Energy consumption (1)
> Shale Gas reserves (1)
> Coal production (1)
> Coal consumption (1)
> Oil production (4)
> Oil consumption (2)
> Natural Gas production (7)
> Natural Gas consumption (4)
> Nuclear production (?)
> Nuclear consumption (?)
> Hydropower production (1)
> Hydropower consumption (1)
> Wind power production (1)
> Wind power consumption (1)
> Solar power production (1)
> Solar power consumption (1)
> 
> 
> &#8226; Agriculture:
> Cereal production (1)
> Cereal consumption (1)
> Rice production (1)
> Rice consumption (1)
> Wheat production (1)
> Wheat consumption (1)
> Corn production (2)
> Corn consumption (2)
> Soybean production (4)
> Soybean consumption (1)
> Cotton production (1)
> Cotton consumption (1)
> Sugar production (3)
> Sugar consumption (2)
> 
> Meat production (1)
> Meat consumption (1)
> Pork production (1)
> Pork consumption (1)
> Beef production (3)
> Beef consumption (1)
> Poultry production (1)
> Poultry consumption (?)
> Fish production (1)
> Fish consumption (?)
> 
> Fruit production (1)
> Fruit consumption (?)
> Apple production (1)
> Apple consumption (?)
> Orange production (4)
> Orange consumption (?)
> Banana production (3)
> Banana consumption (?)
> Pear production (1)
> Pear consumption (?)
> Peach production (1)
> Peach consumption (?)
> Plum production (1)
> Plum consumption (?)
> Watermelon production (1)
> Watermelon consumption (?)
> 
> Vegetable production (1)
> Vegetable consumption (?)
> Tomato production (1)
> Tomato consumption (?)
> Carrot production (1)
> Carrot consumption (?)
> Potato production (1)
> Potato consumption (?)
> Cabbage production (1)
> Cabbage consumption (?)


Have no time to check the list. By the way, in almost every field you mentioned above, you will find India at least in the top ten and also see the fore cast for the next ten years. You can not believe your own eyes. Also check the data of previous ten years. See the huge improvement. 
But the point here is-ALL CHINESE DATA ARE BOGUS.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Psyops said:


> US debt is over $200 TRILLION according to well respected Boston university professor Lawrence Kotlikoff.



off-course and i am going to mars tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

Psyops said:


> US debt is over $200 TRILLION according to well respected Boston university professor Lawrence Kotlikoff.


*Fitch says China credit bubble unprecedented in modern world history*

The agency said the scale of credit was so extreme that the country would find it very hard to grow its way out of the excesses as in past episodes, implying tougher times ahead.
"The credit-driven growth model is clearly falling apart. This could feed into a massive over-capacity problem, and potentially into a Japanese-style deflation," said Charlene Chu, the agency's senior director in Beijing.
"There is no transparency in the shadow banking system, and systemic risk is rising. We have no idea who the borrowers are, who the lenders are, and what the quality of assets is, and this undermines signalling," she told The Daily Telegraph.
While the non-performing loan rate of the banks may look benign at just 1pc, this has become irrelevant as trusts, wealth-management funds, offshore vehicles and other forms of irregular lending make up over half of all new credit. "It means nothing if you can off-load any bad asset you want. A lot of the banking exposure to property is not booked as property," she said.
Concerns are rising after a string of upsets in Quingdao, Ordos, Jilin and elsewhere, in so-called trust products, a $1.4 trillion (£0.9 trillion) segment of the shadow banking system.
Bank Everbright defaulted on an interbank loan 10 days ago amid wild spikes in short-term "Shibor" borrowing rates, a sign that liquidity has suddenly dried up. "Typically stress starts in the periphery and moves to the core, and that is what we are already seeing with defaults in trust products," she said.
Fitch warned that wealth products worth $2 trillion of lending are in reality a "hidden second balance sheet" for banks, allowing them to circumvent loan curbs and dodge efforts by regulators to halt the excesses.
This niche is the epicentre of risk. Half the loans must be rolled over every three months, and another 25pc in less than six months. This has echoes of Northern Rock, Lehman Brothers and others that came to grief in the West on short-term liabilities when the wholesale capital markets froze.
Mrs Chu said the banks had been forced to park over $3 trillion in reserves at the central bank, giving them a "massive savings account that can be drawn down" in a crisis, but this may not be enough to avert trouble given the sheer scale of the lending boom.
Overall credit has jumped from $9 trillion to $23 trillion since the Lehman crisis. "They have replicated the entire US commercial banking system in five years," she said.
The ratio of credit to GDP has jumped by 75 percentage points to 200pc of GDP, compared to roughly 40 points in the US over five years leading up to the subprime bubble, or in Japan before the Nikkei bubble burst in 1990. "This is beyond anything we have ever seen before in a large economy. We don't know how this will play out. The next six months will be crucial," she said.
The agency downgraded China's long-term currency rating to AA- debt in April but still thinks the government can handle any banking crisis, however bad. "The Chinese state has a lot of firepower. It is very able and very willing to support the banking sector. The real question is what this means for growth, and therefore for social and political risk," said Mrs Chu.
"There is no way they can grow out of their asset problems as they did in the past. We think this will be very different from the banking crisis in the late 1990s. With credit at 200pc of GDP, the numerator is growing twice as fast as the denominator. You can't grow out of that."
The authorities have been trying to manage a soft-landing, deploying loan curbs and a high reserve ratio requirement (RRR) for banks to halt property speculation. The home price to income ratio has reached 16 to 18 in many cities, shutting workers out of the market. Shadow banking has plugged the gap for much of the last two years.
However, a new problem has emerged as the economic efficiency of credit collapses. The extra GDP growth generated by each extra yuan of loans has dropped from 0.85 to 0.15 over the last four years, a sign of exhaustion.
Wei Yao from Societe Generale says the debt service ratio of Chinese companies has reached 30pc of GDP &#8211; the typical threshold for financial crises -- and many will not be able to pay interest or repay principal. She warned that the country could be on the verge of a "Minsky Moment", when the debt pyramid collapses under its own weight. "The debt snowball is getting bigger and bigger, without contributing to real activity," she said.
The latest twist is sudden stress in the overnight lending markets. "We believe the series of policy tightening measures in the past three months have reached critical mass, such that deleveraging in the banking sector is happening. Liquidity tightening can be very damaging to a highly leveraged economy," said Zhiwei Zhang from Nomura.
"There is room to cut interest rates and the reserve ratio in the second half," wrote a front-page editorial today in China Securities Journal on Friday. The article is the first sign that the authorities are preparing to change tack, shifting to a looser stance after a drizzle of bad data over recent weeks.
The journal said total credit in China's financial system may be as high as 221pc of GDP, jumping almost eightfold over the last decade, and warned that companies will have to fork out $1 trillion in interest payments alone this year. "Chinese corporate debt burdens are much higher than those of other economies. Much of the liquidity is being used to repay debt and not to finance output," it said.
It also flagged worries over an exodus of hot money once the US Federal Reserve starts tightening. "China will face large-scale capital outflows if there is an exit from quantitative easing and the dollar strengthens," it wrote.
The journal said foreign withdrawals from Chinese equity funds were the highest since early 2008 in the week up to June 5, and withdrawals from Hong Kong funds were the most in a decade.
http://http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10123507/Fitch-says-China-credit-bubble-unprecedented-in-modern-world-history.html
*PLEASR READ THE WHOLE REPORT*



chinapakistan said:


> The source is a blog and it returns 404. Do you know what http error 404 means? If not, refer here.
> HTTP 404 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I should be mercy, I should not feel pity for you guys. Next time, try harder!


IDIOT.


----------



## Truth Finder

BLACKGOLD said:


> off-course and i am going to mars tomorrow.


I too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

Truth Finder said:


> IDIOT.



Personal attack, post reported. 
It is worthless to argue with uneducated guy like you. Get a life, kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

@Truth Finder
another good thread from you.i know that India is very rich and developed,so in your opinion,in the real world how many times is India's GDP of China's?


----------



## ChinaToday

djsjs said:


> @Truth Finder
> another good thread from you.i know that India is very rich and developed,so in your opinion,in the real world how many times is India's GDP of China's?



Don't take truthfinder seriously is my advice, treat most of his posts as a joke is the best way


----------



## armchairPrivate

I have no doubt the Chinese have two sets of books, or may be three or more. Let just say there are two for now.

One set for for government internal use, for setting economic policy.

The other set is for Casino customers, i.e. commodity futures buyers, stock market players, currency traders, option betters, etc. You bet at your own risk. The house (China) always wins.

As for China, does it matter what the number are? The reality on the ground is for everybody to see. You decide yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

chinapakistan said:


> Personal attack, post reported.
> It is worthless to argue with uneducated guy like you. Get a life, kid.


I am scared.



ChinaToday said:


> Don't take truthfinder seriously is my advice, treat most of his posts as a joke is the best way


Truth is very hard to digest. 
Gandhi said- THEY FIRST IGNORE YOU, THEN RIDICULE YOU, THEN FIGHT WITH YOU AND FINALLY YOU WIN. THIS IS THE STRENGTH OF TRUTH.


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^

You look ridiculous with that shade.


----------



## jetti

Simple fudging by china as follows:
CPC instructions all the numbers are the yuan equivalent. but put $ symbol in front.


----------



## Sanchez

Why do Indians always feel so bitter and jealous when Chinese economy is getting bigger and bigger....? because they have less toilets...imo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> Here you go...
> 
> How China Fudges Its Numbers - China Real Time Report - WSJ



we are doing the investigations not by voodoo american spies+jounalists combos or some indian cheerleaders
there needs to be corrections after faults have been found


----------



## shuttler

Truth Finder said:


> *Fitch says China credit bubble unprecedented in modern world history*
> 
> The agency said the scale of credit was so extreme that the country would find it very hard to grow its way out of the excesses as in past episodes, implying tougher times ahead.
> 
> http://http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10123507/Fitch-says-China-credit-bubble-unprecedented-in-modern-world-history.html
> *PLEASR READ THE WHOLE REPORT*
> 
> IDIOT.



I think we have discussed this report which related to Fitch's downgrading of China's economic outlook

It was a repeated posting from you

The answer was if Fitch was so worried as spelt out in the article why they did not downgrade China more!


----------



## shuttler

Truth Finder said:


> JUST LOOK AT THESE BIZARRE FIGURES OF CHINESE GDP. IN CHINA 9>10 EVERY PROVINCE HAS BATTER GROWTH RATE THAN THE NATIONAL AVERAGE



the totalling of China's GDP is not a simple adding up of GDP of each individual province
Get some education!
what an ignorant cheerleader!


----------



## shuttler

*AVIC attending the 50th Paris Air Show*
2013-06-18 15:24 Author&#65306;Prince Source:CANNEWS 

AVIC attending the 50th Paris Air Show







&#26541;&#40857;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#65292;&#32764;&#19979;&#25346;&#36733;&#26377;&#21453;&#33328;&#23548;&#24377;&#12289;&#21046;&#23548;&#21514;&#33329;&#12289;&#20013;&#36317;&#31354;&#31354;&#23548;&#24377;&#12289;&#26684;&#26007;&#31354;&#31354;&#23548;&#24377;&#31561;&#22810;&#31181;&#27494;&#22120;
Xiaolong fighter wing mounted anti-ship missiles, guided pods, medium range air to air missiles, combat air missiles and other weapons








L15&#25945;&#32451;&#26426;&#65292;&#21487;&#35265;&#32764;&#19979;&#25346;&#36733;&#30340;1000&#20844;&#26020;&#28608;&#20809;&#21046;&#23548;&#28856;&#24377;&#21644;&#21103;&#27833;&#31665;
L15 trainer, visible under the wing mounted 1000 kg laser-guided bombs and fuel tanks





&#26032;&#33311;700&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#23458;&#26426;
MA 700 turboprop passenger airplane





&#36816;12F&#36890;&#29992;/&#25903;&#32447;&#28065;&#26728;&#39134;&#26426;
Yun 12F Universal / regional turboprop aircraft





AC-312&#36890;&#29992;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;
AC-312 utility helicopters






&#32764;&#40857;&#22810;&#29992;&#36884;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;
Yilong multirole UAV





&#36816;-8C&#20013;&#22411;&#36816;&#36755;&#26426;
Y-8 mid sized cargo transport plane

pix courtesy&#65306;guancha


CANNEWS - On June 17, 2013, the 50th International Paris Air Show was held at the Le Bourget Airport near Paris.

The site of the air show saw no shortage of Chinese elements, among which AVIC brought many models in the main exhibition hall such as FC-1 &#8220;Fighter China 1&#8221; (JF-17 Thunder) single and double seat fighters each, L-15 "Falcon" advanced training plane, pterosaurs multipurpose UAV, Y-8C transport plane, Y-12F general/ regional turboprop aircraft, MA60 and MA700 turboprop aircrafts, AC312 4-ton helicopter, and civil avionics cockpit. In particular, the five-star flag fluttering above the AVIC VIP room is more attractive.(Prince)






*AVIC seeks more co-op at Paris Air Show*
2013-06-18 08:07XinhuaWeb Editor: qindexing
AVIC seeks more co-op at Paris Air Show - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns





People visit the 50th International Paris Air Show at the Le Bourget airport in Paris, France, June 17, 2013. The Paris Air Show runs from June 17 to 23.[Photo / Xinhua]


With the theme "Merging into global aviation industry chain," the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) will stage an outstanding show at 2013 Paris Air Show between June 17 and 23 in Paris, and expand its strategic cooperation with international partners.

During the Paris show, AVIC will highlight its key exports and development in cutting-edge technologies, and feature achievements gained by China's aviation sector in terms of technological innovations as well as the globalization drive, said the company.

With a booth of up to 267 square meters, AVIC categorizes its exhibits at this year's show in three fields: military aviation, civil aviation and airborne devices, displaying fighter jets, training aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicle, transport aircraft, regional airliner, civil helicopters, general aviation products and avionics.

The company will present to visitors up to 10 models of aircraft and aviation products, including models of the FC-1 Fierce Dragon fighter jet, the L-15 Falcon advanced trainer aircraft, the Wing Loong multipurpose UAV, the Y-8C and Y-12F airlifters, the MA-60 and MA-700 regional airliners, the AC312 helicopter, and avionic systems of civil aircraft.

In addition, AVIC executives will hold nearly 20 signing ceremonies and business meetings during the air show, making full use of the platform to enhance its dialogue and exchanges with partners, promoting strategic cooperation between AVIC and partners, accelerating the development of important projects, and implementing its strategy that aims to build AVIC an active and strong player in the global aviation industry.

Created in 1909, the Paris Air Show is the world largest, most reputed and oldest aviation exhibition. The 2013 Paris Air Show opens Monday at Le Bourget, near Paris, in celebration to its 50th anniversary.

The biennial event attracts 2,113 leading players of the global aviation industry from 45 countries and 150 aircraft will be displayed on the show.

The competition for wide-body jet orders between two giant aircraft manufacture rivals, American Boeing and France's Airbus, will highlight the upcoming Paris Air Show.

Apart from AVIC, 11 Chinese companies participate this year's Paris Air Show, such as Commercial Aircraft Cooperation of China (COMAC), China Great Wall Industry Cooperation, to demonstrate the latest results of China's aviation industry in technological innovation and enhance the overall integration into the world aviation industry chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#22810;&#20010;&#28508;&#22312;&#23458;&#25143;&#21672;&#35810;&#37319;&#36141;&#21452;&#24231;&#26541;&#40857;&#25112;&#26426;
&#26032;&#38395;&#20013;&#24515;-&#20013;&#22269;&#32593; news.china.com.cn&#12288;&#12288;&#26102;&#38388;&#65306; 2013-06-24&#12288;&#12288;&#21457;&#34920;&#35780;&#35770;>>
&#12288;&#12288;

&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;&#30340;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#36951;&#25022;&#24403;&#31639;&#26159;&#32654;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#30340;&#32570;&#24109;&#12290;&#33258;&#20170;&#24180;3&#26376;&#33258;&#21160;&#20943;&#36196;&#26426;&#21046;&#21551;&#21160;&#21518;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#22269;&#38450;&#37096;&#36843;&#20110;&#39044;&#31639;&#21066;&#20943;&#30340;&#21387;&#21147;&#65292;&#34987;&#36843;&#21462;&#28040;&#20102;&#35832;&#22810;&#38750;&#20316;&#25112;&#20219;&#21153;&#24615;&#30340;&#27963;&#21160;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#23601;&#21253;&#25324;&#25918;&#24323;&#21442;&#21152;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#12290;&#24403;&#28982;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#30340;&#32570;&#24109;&#23545;&#38271;&#26399;&#20197;&#26469;&#39118;&#22836;&#19968;&#30452;&#34987;&#21387;&#21046;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26469;&#35762;&#21487;&#35859;&#22825;&#22823;&#30340;&#22909;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;&#32780;&#22352;&#38215;&#26412;&#22303;&#30340;&#27431;&#27954;&#21046;&#36896;&#21830;&#20063;&#20048;&#35265;&#20854;&#25104;&#12290;


























&#20142;&#30456;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#30340;&#21452;&#24231;&#29256;&#26541;&#40857;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#27169;&#22411;


&#12288;&#12288;&#27627;&#26080;&#30097;&#38382;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#39134;&#20986;&#22269;&#38376;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#33487;&#38669;&#20234;&#20844;&#21496;&#33487;-35&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;(&#8220;&#20391;&#21355;&#8221;E)&#25104;&#20026;&#20102;&#26412;&#23626;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#24403;&#20043;&#26080;&#24871;&#30340;&#26126;&#26143;&#12290;&#36825;&#20063;&#26159;&#32487;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#19968;&#26550;&#33487;-27&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#22312;1999&#24180;&#30340;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#22833;&#20107;&#22368;&#27585;&#21518;&#65292;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20891;&#26426;&#39318;&#27425;&#20986;&#29616;&#22312;&#24052;&#40654;&#19978;&#31354;&#12290;&#33322;&#23637;&#24320;&#24149;&#30340;&#21069;&#19968;&#22825;&#65292;&#20973;&#20511;&#20004;&#21488;&#22303;&#26143;117S&#20840;&#21521;&#30690;&#37327;&#25512;&#21147;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25552;&#20379;&#30340;&#24378;&#22823;&#21160;&#21147;&#65292;&#33487;-35&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#23601;&#22312;&#20854;&#28909;&#36523;&#24335;&#30340;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#20013;&#21521;&#20844;&#20247;&#23637;&#31034;&#20102;&#20854;&#20986;&#33394;&#30340;&#39640;&#36895;&#26426;&#21160;&#24615;&#33021;&#21644;&#20302;&#36895;&#25805;&#32437;&#24615;&#33021;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33487;-35&#20043;&#25152;&#20197;&#22914;&#27492;&#21334;&#21147;&#22320;&#34920;&#28436;&#65292;&#20511;&#26426;&#21521;&#19990;&#30028;&#35777;&#26126;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20173;&#28982;&#26377;&#30528;&#23436;&#22791;&#30340;&#20808;&#36827;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#20307;&#31995;&#21644;&#30740;&#21046;&#33021;&#21147;&#20043;&#22806;&#65292;&#23613;&#24555;&#25214;&#21040;&#28023;&#22806;&#20080;&#23478;&#25165;&#26159;&#26368;&#20027;&#35201;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24403;&#28982;&#65292;&#26426;&#21160;&#24615;&#33021;&#21482;&#26159;&#33487;-35&#25972;&#20307;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#20912;&#23665;&#19968;&#35282;&#65292;&#35813;&#26426;&#36824;&#25317;&#26377;&#20986;&#33394;&#30340;&#22823;&#36733;&#33655;&#12289;&#22823;&#33322;&#31243;&#20316;&#25112;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#33487;-35&#24050;&#27491;&#24335;&#36827;&#20837;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#31354;&#20891;&#26381;&#24441;&#65292;&#20854;&#20316;&#25112;&#33322;&#31243;&#36229;&#36807;3600&#21315;&#31859;(&#25346;&#36733;&#21103;&#27833;&#31665;&#21487;&#20197;&#36798;&#21040;&#36817;5000&#21315;&#31859&#65292;&#25317;&#26377;12&#20010;&#22806;&#25346;&#28857;&#65292;&#20316;&#25112;&#36733;&#33655;&#33021;&#21147;&#36798;&#21040;8000&#21315;&#20811;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#33487;-35&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#19978;&#65292;&#25972;&#21512;&#20102;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#24403;&#21069;&#26368;&#20026;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#33322;&#30005;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#35813;&#26426;&#24403;&#21069;&#35013;&#22791;&#20102;&#25552;&#36203;&#31859;&#27931;&#22827;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;Irbis-E&#22411;&#34987;&#21160;&#30456;&#25511;&#38453;&#38647;&#36798;&#65292;&#35813;&#38647;&#36798;&#33021;&#22815;&#21516;&#26102;&#36319;&#20316;&#25506;&#27979;&#36319;&#36394;30&#20010;&#30446;&#26631;&#65292;&#24182;&#23545;&#20854;&#20013;&#30340;8&#20010;&#20248;&#20808;&#30446;&#26631;&#36827;&#34892;&#25915;&#20987;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#35813;&#26426;&#36824;&#35013;&#22791;&#20102;OLS-35&#22411;&#32418;&#22806;&#25628;&#32034;&#19982;&#36319;&#36394;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;Khibiny-M&#22411;&#30005;&#23376;&#25112;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#20986;&#33394;&#30340;&#33322;&#30005;&#31995;&#32479;&#20197;&#21450;&#38647;&#36798;&#28779;&#25511;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#37197;&#19978;&#24378;&#22823;&#31354;&#31354;&#27494;&#22120;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;R-77&#12289;R-73&#31354;&#31354;&#23548;&#24377;&#31561;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#35199;&#26041;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#20063;&#20250;&#23545;&#33487;-35&#24515;&#29983;&#30031;&#24807;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#23613;&#31649;&#22914;&#27492;&#65292;&#33487;-35&#24182;&#38750;&#33487;-27&#31995;&#21015;&#30340;&#32456;&#26497;&#22411;&#21495;&#65292;&#23427;&#22312;&#19968;&#23450;&#25104;&#37117;&#19978;&#25285;&#20219;&#30528;&#25216;&#26415;&#39564;&#35777;&#26426;&#30340;&#35282;&#33394;&#65292;&#20854;&#25152;&#29992;&#30340;&#35768;&#22810;&#25216;&#26415;&#22312;&#39564;&#35777;&#25104;&#29087;&#20043;&#21518;&#65292;&#23558;&#29992;&#20110;T-50 PAK FA&#31532;&#20116;&#20195;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#19978;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38500;&#20102;&#33487;-35&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#22806;&#65292;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#21442;&#23637;&#30340;&#21345;-52&#27494;&#35013;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#20063;&#26159;&#26410;&#26469;&#20891;&#29992;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#24378;&#21147;&#31454;&#20105;&#32773;&#12290;&#25454;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#22269;&#38450;&#20135;&#21697;&#20986;&#21475;&#20844;&#21496;(Rosoboronexport)&#36879;&#38706;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#27491;&#22312;&#23601;&#21345;-52&#27494;&#35013;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#30340;&#20986;&#21475;&#19982;&#20960;&#20010;&#29420;&#32852;&#20307;&#22269;&#23478;&#36827;&#34892;&#35848;&#21028;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#19981;&#20037;&#23558;&#20250;&#33719;&#24471;&#37319;&#36141;&#35746;&#21333;&#12290;&#29420;&#32852;&#20307;&#22269;&#23478;&#26159;&#20256;&#32479;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#27494;&#22120;&#37319;&#36141;&#23458;&#25143;&#65292;&#30001;&#20110;&#21382;&#21490;&#21644;&#22320;&#32536;&#31561;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#23545;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#27494;&#22120;&#39047;&#20026;&#20449;&#36182;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#21345;-52&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#20808;&#36827;&#27494;&#22120;&#31995;&#32479;&#20063;&#26377;&#20999;&#23454;&#30340;&#38656;&#27714;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24471;&#30410;&#20110;VK-2500&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30340;&#39640;&#25512;&#37325;&#27604;&#65292;&#21345;-52&#22312;&#39640;&#31354;&#39640;&#28201;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#20173;&#28982;&#20855;&#26377;&#20986;&#33394;&#30340;&#25805;&#32437;&#24615;&#33021;&#65292;&#36825;&#20351;&#20854;&#33021;&#22815;&#28385;&#36275;&#38500;&#29420;&#32852;&#20307;&#25104;&#21592;&#22806;&#26356;&#22810;&#23458;&#25143;&#30340;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#26469;&#33258;&#20122;&#27954;&#12289;&#25289;&#32654;&#30340;&#23458;&#25143;&#12290;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#22269;&#38450;&#20135;&#21697;&#20986;&#21475;&#20844;&#21496;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#21345;&#33707;&#22827;&#20844;&#21496;&#21487;&#20197;&#26681;&#25454;&#23458;&#25143;&#30340;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#20026;&#35813;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#25972;&#21512;&#26469;&#33258;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#25110;&#27431;&#27954;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;&#23458;&#25143;&#33258;&#20135;&#30340;&#26426;&#36733;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#36827;&#34892;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#30340;&#21345;-52&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#65292;&#23601;&#23433;&#35013;&#20102;&#27861;&#22269;&#33832;&#22522;&#22982;(Sagem)&#20844;&#21496;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#25506;&#27979;/&#36319;&#36394;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#21345;-52&#24050;&#32463;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#24615;&#33021;&#27979;&#35797;&#24320;&#22987;&#22312;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#31354;&#20891;&#26381;&#24441;&#65292;&#33267;&#20170;&#24050;&#26377;3&#20010;&#33322;&#31354;&#22242;&#35013;&#22791;&#20102;&#35813;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20316;&#20026;&#36830;&#32493;6&#23626;&#21442;&#23637;&#30340;&#24120;&#23458;&#65292;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;&#22312;&#26412;&#23626;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#25512;&#20986;&#20102;&#22810;&#31181;&#20027;&#25171;&#22806;&#36152;&#20891;&#29992;&#26426;&#22411;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#8220;&#26541;&#40857;&#8221;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#30340;&#21333;&#24231;&#12289;&#21452;&#24231;&#22411;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;L15&#39640;&#32423;&#25945;&#32451;&#26426;&#21644;&#8220;&#32764;&#40857;&#8221;&#22810;&#29992;&#36884;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#31561;&#65292;&#20197;&#26356;&#20026;&#33258;&#20449;&#30340;&#24577;&#24230;&#21442;&#19982;&#19990;&#30028;&#20891;&#36152;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#31454;&#20105;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#22810;&#31181;&#20891;&#29992;&#26426;&#22411;&#20013;&#65292;&#20197;&#8220;&#26541;&#40857;&#8221;&#21452;&#24231;&#22411;&#26368;&#21463;&#20851;&#27880;&#12290;&#20316;&#20026;&#20013;&#24052;&#32852;&#21512;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#20855;&#22791;&#31532;&#19977;&#20195;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#32508;&#21512;&#20316;&#25112;&#25928;&#33021;&#30340;&#36731;&#22411;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#65292;&#8220;&#26541;&#40857;&#8221;&#21333;&#24231;&#22411;&#24050;&#32463;&#25209;&#37327;&#35013;&#22791;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#31354;&#20891;&#24182;&#24418;&#25104;&#25112;&#26007;&#21147;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#36824;&#26377;&#22810;&#20010;&#28508;&#22312;&#23458;&#25143;&#27491;&#22312;&#23601;&#37319;&#36141;&#35813;&#26426;&#36827;&#34892;&#21672;&#35810;&#65292;&#22312;&#36825;&#20010;&#26102;&#26426;&#25512;&#20986;&#21452;&#24231;&#22411;&#21487;&#20197;&#20026;&#27491;&#24403;&#20854;&#26102;&#12290;&#8220;&#26541;&#40857;&#8221;&#21452;&#24231;&#22411;&#19968;&#26041;&#38754;&#21487;&#20197;&#25285;&#36127;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#30340;&#22521;&#35757;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#21478;&#19968;&#26041;&#38754;&#23558;&#20351;&#39134;&#26426;&#25191;&#34892;&#22810;&#31181;&#20316;&#25112;&#20219;&#21153;&#25104;&#20026;&#21487;&#33021;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#25191;&#34892;&#23545;&#22320;&#23545;&#38754;&#25915;&#20987;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#21452;&#24231;&#22411;&#39134;&#26426;&#22312;&#25112;&#22330;&#19978;&#21487;&#20197;&#20805;&#24403;&#31354;&#20013;&#25351;&#25381;&#26426;&#30340;&#35282;&#33394;&#12290;



*Paris Air Show more potential customers to consult purchase 2-seater fighter Xiaolong FC-1 / J-17 Thunder*
News - China Network news.china.com.cn time: 2013-06-24 

In this year's Paris Air Show, the biggest regret when regarded as the absence of the U.S. Air Force. Since March this year, automatic deficit reduction mechanism starts, the U.S. Department of Defense budget cuts forced by the pressure, was forced to cancel a number of activities in non-combat missions, including to give up at the Paris Air Show. Of course, the United States absent limelight has been suppressed for a long time, Russia can be described in terms of great news, and sits at the local European manufacturers are happy to see.

Undoubtedly, the first flying abroad Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft ("Flanker" E) has become the star of the Paris Air Show deserved. This is following a Russian Su-27 fighter in the 1999 Paris Air Show crashed, the Russian military aircraft first appeared in the Paris sky. Airshow day before the opening, with two omnidirectional vectored thrust Saturn 117S engines provided a powerful driving force, Su-35 fighters in its warm-up style flight performances to the public display of its excellent high-speed and low-speed maneuverability maneuverability.

Su-35 is so hard to show, took the opportunity to show the world that Russia still has a complete development system and the development of advanced fighter aircraft capabilities, find overseas buyers as soon as possible is the main goal.

Of course, the motor performance of the overall performance of the Su-35 is just tip of the iceberg, it also has an excellent large load, a large range combat capability. Su-35 has now officially entered the Russian Air Force, the operational range of over 3,600 km (mounted fuel tank can reach nearly 5,000 kilometers), has 12 hardpoints, combat load capacity of 8000 kg.

In the Su-35 fighter, the integration of Russia's current most advanced avionics systems. The aircraft currently equipped &#25552;&#36203;&#31859;&#27931;&#22827; Research Institute of Irbis-E passive phased array radar, the radar can simultaneously track with 30 goals for the detection, and one of eight priority target attacking. In addition, the machine is also equipped with OLS-35 infrared search and track system, and the Khibiny-M electronic warfare systems. Excellent avionics and radar fire control system, coupled with a powerful air to air weapons systems, including the R-77, R-73 air to air missiles, etc., even if the West's most advanced fighter Su-35 will also feel fear.

Nevertheless, the Su-35 Su-27 series is not the ultimate model, it acted in a certain Chengdu role of technology demonstrator, many of the techniques they use in the verification mature, will be used for T-50 PAK FA fifth-generation fighter on.






In addition to the Su-35 fighter planes, Russian Ka-52 helicopter gunships exhibitors future military helicopter market is strong competitor. According to the Russian defense export company (Rosoboronexport) revealed that they are on the card 52 helicopters and several CIS countries export negotiations, expected soon will receive purchase orders. CIS is a traditional Russian weapons procurement customers, due to historical and geographical reasons, they are quite trust the Russian weapons, -52 for the card so advanced weapons systems also have practical needs.
Thanks VK-2500 engine high thrust to weight ratio, Ka-52 high temperature environment at high altitude still has excellent handling characteristics, which enable them to meet more customers in addition to outside the CIS member needs, including from Asia, Latin America customers. Russian defense export company said Kamov company can according to customer demand, for helicopters from Russia or European integration, and customer self-produced airborne systems.

The air show flight performance of the Ka-52 helicopter, on the installation of the French Sagem (Sagem) company developed target detection / tracking system. At present, the Ka-52 has completed all performance tests began in the Russian Air Force, has been three aviation regiment equipped with the helicopter.

As a frequent visitor to the exhibition for six consecutive sessions, the aircraft industry at this air show to launch a variety of main foreign military models, including the "Fierce Dragon" fighter single-seat, two-seater, and the L15 advanced trainer and the "pterodactyl" multipurpose unmanned aerial vehicles, in order to be more confident attitude to participate in world arms market competition.

In the aircraft industry introduced a variety of military models, the "Fierce Dragon" two-seater most attention. China and Pakistan have jointly developed a third-generation fighter combat effectiveness of integrated light fighter, "Fierce Dragon" single-seat has quantities of equipment and the formation of Pakistan Air Force combat, in addition to several potential customers for the purchase of the aircraft is being consulted, in this time to launch two-seater can be the right time. "Fierce Dragon" two-seater pilot training one can take on the task, on the other hand will allow aircraft to perform a variety of combat missions as possible, including the implementation of ground opposite the attack, another two-seater aircraft on the battlefield can act as airborne command aircraft role.

google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China cheered for adding two world heritage sites *
English.news.cn 2013-06-24 20:31:54 
China cheered for adding two world heritage sites - Xinhua | English.news.cn 


























*&#20113;&#21335;&#32418;&#27827;&#21704;&#23612;&#26799;&#30000;
Red River Hani Terrace Rice Fields&#65292;Yunnan

*



























*&#22825;&#23665; &#26032;&#30086; Tian Shan Xinjiang
*




PHNOM PENH, June 24 (Xinhua) -- Cambodian Deputy Prime Minister and Chairman of the 37th session of the UNESCO's World Heritage Committee Sok An hailed China on Monday for having two new properties inscribed on the World Heritage List.

The plenary session of the World Heritage Committee decided to inscribe China's Xinjiang Tianshan natural property and Cultural Landscape of Honghe Hani Rice Terraces on the World Heritage List on Friday and Saturday respectively.

Sok An lauded China for paying particular attention to protect and preserve heritage sites.

"Through my different visits, I notice that the Chinese government has given high consideration to preserve both world heritage and national heritage sites,"he told a press conference.

He underlined that China is the 2nd largest owner of world heritage sites with 45 on the World Heritage List, next only to Italy that has 49 on the List.

"But in terms of preservation, I highly appreciate China's efforts in preserving those sites," he said. "I feel that the Chinese Government uses culture and heritage as a means to build up the country."

"The inscriptions truly reflect another model role of China in protecting and preserving its exceptional natural beauty and cultural value," Ek Tha, a spokesman for the 37th session of the World Heritage Committee, told Xinhua.

The 37th session of the World Heritage Committee ended its consideration of adding new sites to the World Heritage List on Sunday.

The session had inscribed 17 other natural and cultural sites around the globe on the prestigious list, bringing the total number of the World Heritage sites to 981, according to a UNESCO' s press statement.

The 21-member committee also added six World Heritage sites in Syria to the List of World Heritage in Danger due to the country's civil war that caused heavy damage to the sites.

In addition, it placed the World Heritage site of East Rennell in Solomon Islands on the List of World Heritage in Danger due to logging that is affecting the ecosystem of the site, while the World Heritage site of Bam and its Cultural Landscape in Iran, struck by a major earthquake, were removed from the List of World Heritage in Danger.

According to Sok An, Qatar will host the 38th session of the World Heritage Committee next year.


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

shuttler said:


> the totalling of China's GDP is not a simple adding up of GDP of each individual province
> Get some education!
> what an ignorant cheerleader!


Please enlighten me on this subject.
Please tell me what is the definition of average.
Average of 10+10+10= 8


----------



## shuttler

Truth Finder said:


> Please enlighten me on this subject.
> Please tell me what is the definition of average.
> Average of 10+10+10= 8




It is not about "average" nor "Average of 10+10+10= 8"!

You prefer to have the look in the avatar obviously! 
I give you more options:

Pick one and have a thorough plastic surgery!


----------



## shuttler

*ARJ21-700&#26684;&#23572;&#26408;&#23436;&#25104;&#39640;&#21407;&#35797;&#39134;&#39564;&#35777; *
2013&#24180;06&#26376;27&#26085;21:01 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20154;&#27665;&#32593; 

*ARJ21-700 completed Golmud plateau flight test 
*
At 21:01 on June 27, 2013 Source: People's Daily Online 

ARJ21-700¸ People's Daily Online 





Fotocredit ifeng.com




Fotocredit: ifeng.com


vid (in Putonghua (Mandarin)) of ARJ-21 @ 2013 Paris Airshow (Models only)

[tudou]mXSJXoOJ6jU[/tudou]



&#20154;&#27665;&#32593;&#19978;&#28023;6&#26376;27&#26085;&#30005; &#65288;&#35760;&#32773; &#27784;&#25991;&#25935;&#65289;&#35760;&#32773;27&#26085;&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#39134;&#20844;&#21496;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#22312;&#32463;&#36807;7&#22825;35&#20010;&#26550;&#27425;&#30340;&#35797;&#39134;&#21518;&#65292;&#25105;&#22269;&#25317;&#26377;&#33258;&#20027;&#30693;&#35782;&#20135;&#26435; &#30340;ARJ21-700&#26032;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;26&#26085;&#22312;&#28023;&#25300;2842&#31859;&#30340;&#38738;&#28023;&#26684;&#23572;&#26408;&#26426;&#22330;&#39034;&#21033;&#23436;&#25104;&#39640;&#21407;&#35797;&#39134;&#12290;

&#26412;&#27425;&#35797;&#39134;&#20840;&#38754;&#39564;&#35777;&#20102;ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#22312;&#39640;&#21407;&#29615;&#22659;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#39134;&#34892;&#21697;&#36136;&#21644;&#27491;&#24120;&#36816;&#33829;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;&#20026;&#26399;&#19968;&#21608;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#37324;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#23457;&#26597;&#32452;&#31561;&#23545; ARJ 21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#22312;&#31354;&#27668;&#31232;&#34180;&#12289;&#27668;&#21387;&#20302;&#31561;&#39640;&#21407;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#39134;&#26426;&#24231;&#33329;&#21387;&#21147;&#35843;&#33410;&#31995;&#32479;&#21151;&#33021;&#19982;&#24615;&#33021;&#12289;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#24615;&#33021;&#29305;&#24615;&#12289;&#21452;&#21457;&#21160; &#26426;&#36215;&#39134; &#24615;&#33021;&#31561;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#20840;&#38754;&#35797;&#39134;&#39564;&#35777;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#36213;&#24535;&#24378;&#21644;&#30003;&#35831;&#26041;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#34945;&#24535;&#40527;&#39550;&#39542;&#28385;&#36733;&#29366;&#24577;&#19979;&#30340;AR J21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#39034;&#21033;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;3&#20010;&#26550;&#27425;&#30340;&#21333;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#36215;&#39134;&#24615;&#33021;&#23457;&#23450;&#35797;&#39134;&#12290;

&#26412;&#27425;&#35797;&#39134;&#20026;ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#21462;&#24471;&#36866;&#33322;&#35777;&#21518;&#36827;&#34892;&#39640;&#21407;&#36816;&#33829;&#39134;&#34892;&#25171;&#19979;&#20102;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;

&#25105;&#22269;&#20013;&#35199;&#37096;&#22320;&#21306;&#26426;&#22330;&#22823;&#37117;&#26159;&#28023;&#25300;&#39640;&#20110;1500&#31859;&#30340;&#39640;&#21407;&#26426;&#22330;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#19968;&#37096;&#20998;&#26159;&#20687;&#26684;&#23572;&#26408;&#26426;&#22330;&#28023;&#25300;&#36229;&#36807;2 438&#31859;&#30340;&#39640; &#21407;&#26426;&#22330;&#12290;&#22312;&#39640;&#21407;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#65292;&#39134;&#26426;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30340;&#24615;&#33021;&#23558;&#26126;&#26174;&#20943;&#24369;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20135;&#29983;&#30340;&#25512;&#21147;&#20250;&#26126;&#26174;&#38477;&#20302;&#65292;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#39134;&#34892; &#24615;&#33021;&#21644;&#21508;&#31995;&#32479; &#29366;&#24577;&#20250;&#30456;&#24212;&#21457;&#29983;&#21464;&#21270;&#65292;&#36825;&#23545;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#31561;&#32423;&#21644;&#36816;&#33829;&#33021;&#21147;&#25552;&#20986;&#20102;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#35201;&#27714;&#12290;

ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#35774;&#35745;&#25351;&#26631;&#26159;&#36866;&#24212;&#20197;&#20013;&#22269;&#35199;&#37096;&#39640;&#21407;&#26426;&#22330;&#36215;&#38477;&#21644;&#22797;&#26434;&#33322;&#36335;&#36234;&#38556;&#20026;&#30446;&#26631;&#30340;&#33829;&#36816;&#35201;&#27714;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#35797;&#39134;&#30340;&#23436;&#25104;&#65292; &#34920;&#26126;A RJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#20855;&#22791;&#22312;&#39640;&#21407;&#29615;&#22659;&#23433;&#20840;&#39134;&#34892;&#21644;&#27491;&#24120;&#36816;&#33829;&#30340;&#33021;&#21147;&#65292;&#36825;&#23545;&#26041;&#20415;&#25105;&#22269;&#20013;&#35199;&#37096;&#22320;&#21306;&#20844;&#20247;&#33322;&#31354;&#20986;&#34892;&#65292;&#21152;&#24555;&#20013;&#35199; &#37096;&#22320;&#21306; &#27665;&#33322;&#36816;&#36755;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#31561;&#65292;&#37117;&#23558;&#21457;&#25381;&#31215;&#26497;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;

ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23436;&#20840;&#25353;&#29031;&#22269;&#38469;&#36866;&#33322;&#35268;&#31456;&#33258;&#20027;&#35774;&#35745;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#21943;&#27668;&#25903;&#32447;&#23458;&#26426;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27454;&#21516;&#26102;&#21521;&#20013;&#22269; &#27665;&#33322;&#23616; &#21644;&#32654;&#22269;&#32852;&#37030;&#33322;&#31354;&#23616;&#25552;&#20986;&#36866;&#33322;&#30003;&#35831;&#24182;&#24471;&#21040;&#21463;&#29702;&#30340;&#21943;&#27668;&#23458;&#26426;&#12290;2012&#24180;2&#26376;&#65292;ARJ21-700&#39134;&#26426;&#39033;&#30446;&#27491;&#24335;&#36827;&#20837;&#23457;&#23450;&#35797;&#39134;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#33322;&#23616;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#21644;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#23558;&#19982;&#30003;&#35831;&#26041;&#30340;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#21644;&#35797;&#39134;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072; &#19968;&#36215;&#23545; &#39134;&#26426;&#20849;&#36827;&#34892;240&#22810;&#20010;&#31185;&#30446;&#12289;&#32422;500&#22810;&#20010;&#26550;&#27425;&#30340;&#23457;&#23450;&#39134;&#34892;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#20197;&#20840;&#38754;&#26816;&#26597;&#21644;&#21028;&#26029;&#39134;&#26426;&#35774;&#35745;&#30340;&#31526;&#21512; &#24615;&#20197;&#21450;&#36816;&#33829;&#30340; &#23433;&#20840;&#24615;&#12290;

&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#30740;&#21046;&#25209;4&#26550;&#35797;&#39134;&#39134;&#26426;&#24050;&#32047;&#35745;&#23433;&#20840;&#39134;&#34892;1700&#22810;&#26550;&#27425;&#12289;3400&#22810;&#23567;&#26102;&#12290;


People's Net Shanghai June 27, 2013 (Reporter Chen Wenmin) reporter on the 27th from China Commercial Aircraft Company was informed that, after 7 days 35 sorties test, China's own intellectual property rights of the new ARJ21-700 regional aircraft, 26 in 2842 meters above sea level in Qinghai Golmud Airport successfully completed altitude flight.

The fully validated test ARJ21-700 aircraft at high altitude environment safe flight under the conditions of quality and normal operating capacity. A week's time, Chinese CAA groups, etc. on the ARJ21-700 aircraft in the thin air, under atmospheric pressure and low altitude aircraft cabin pressure control system functionality and performance, the engine performance characteristics, such as twin-engine takeoff performance of a comprehensive flight test , China Civil Aviation Authority and the applicant test pilot test pilot ZhaoZhiJiang Zhi-Peng Yuan driving under full load condition ARJ21-700 aircraft sorties successfully completed three single-engine takeoff performance validation test.

The test for the ARJ21-700 aircraft airworthiness certification flight operations plateau after foundation.

Our Midwest Regional Airport are mostly higher than 1500 meters of altitude airports, part of which is as Golmud Airport altitude over 2438 meters of altitude airports. In the high altitude environment, aircraft engine performance will be significantly weakened, the thrust generated by the engine will be significantly reduced, the aircraft's flight performance and the system status will change accordingly, this level of safety of the aircraft and operational capabilities put forward higher requirements.

ARJ21-700 aircraft design target is to adapt to China's western highlands airport landing and en-route obstacle complex operational requirements for the target. The completion of this test, indicating that the ARJ21-700 aircraft with flight safety in a high altitude environment and the ability to operate normally, which is convenient for the central and western areas of public air travel, air transport industry to accelerate development of central and western regions, will play an active role.

ARJ21-700 aircraft is the first time in full accordance with international airworthiness regulations independently designed and developed regional jet airliner, also China's first simultaneously to the China Civil Aviation Authority and the FAA proposed Airworthiness apply and get accepted jetliner. February 2012, ARJ21-700 aircraft project officially entered the validation test phase, China Civil Aviation test pilot and flight test engineer will work with the applicant's test pilots and flight test engineers conducted a total of more than 240 aircraft subjects, approximately more than 500 sorties validation flight tests to determine the aircraft design a comprehensive inspection and compliance and operational security.

At present, the development of batch 4 safe flight test aircraft has accumulated more than 1,700 sorties, over 3,400 hours.

google translation


Previous snow and cold conditions test




































Foto credits: &#27665;&#33322;&#36164;&#28304;&#32593; CARNOC.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#21331;&#36234;&#20856;&#22411;&#65281;&#22269;&#20135;"&#26032;&#33311;700"2016&#24180;&#35797;&#39134;*
&#21512;&#32933;&#22312;&#32447; 2013-06-24 11:46 &#31295;&#28304;&#65306; &#20013;&#26032;&#32593;

Turboprop aircraft superior typical! Domestic "Modern Ark (MA) 700" 2016 test flight
Hefei online, 2013-06-24 11:46 

&#21512;&#32933;&#22312;&#32447; Hefei online 



















Fotocredit&#65306;ifeng

&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#31354;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;(&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994&#36127;&#36131;&#20154;&#24222;&#30495;&#22312;&#31532;&#20116;&#21313;&#23626;&#24052;&#40654;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#36879;&#38706;&#65292;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;70&#24231;&#32423;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#26032;&#33311;700&#23558;&#20110;2016&#24180;&#35797;&#39134;&#65292;&#24182;&#23558;&#20110;2018&#24180;&#21462;&#24471;&#36866;&#33322;&#24182;&#25237;&#20837;&#24066;&#22330;&#12290;

&#24222;&#30495;&#21521;&#35760;&#32773;&#20171;&#32461;&#20102;&#26032;&#33311;700&#30340;&#29305;&#28857;&#12290;&#20182;&#35828;&#65292;&#36825;&#27454;&#39134;&#26426;&#30596;&#20934;&#20013;&#12289;&#30701;&#31243;&#25903;&#32447;&#33322;&#31354;&#24066;&#22330;&#65292;&#37319;&#29992;&#29616;&#20195;&#32511;&#33394;&#33322;&#31354;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#30446;&#26631;&#26159;&#21462;&#24471;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#29992;&#33322;&#31354;&#23616;(CAAC)/&#32654;&#22269;&#32852;&#37030;&#33322;&#31354;&#23616;(FAA)&#36866;&#33322;&#35777;&#65292;&#24182;&#19988;&#22312;&#20013;&#12289;&#30701;&#31243;&#25903;&#32447;&#33322;&#31354;&#39046;&#22495;&#33719;&#24471;&#26356;&#21152;&#26126;&#26174;&#30340;&#31454;&#20105;&#20248;&#21183;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#19979;&#19968;&#20195;&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#20027;&#27969;&#26426;&#22411;&#65292;&#20063;&#23558;&#25104;&#20026;&#20013;&#22806;&#25903;&#32447;&#33322;&#31354;&#24066;&#22330;&#20013;&#23567;&#22478;&#24066;&#20043;&#38388;&#12289;&#33410;&#28857;&#26530;&#32445;&#22478;&#24066;&#32858;&#30095;&#26053;&#23458;&#26368;&#39640;&#25928;&#12289;&#29615;&#20445;&#30340;&#36816;&#36755;&#24037;&#20855;&#12290;

&#26032;&#33311;700&#39134;&#26426;&#23558;&#37319;&#29992;&#35768;&#22810;&#26032;&#22411;&#33322;&#31354;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#19979;&#19968;&#20195;&#28065;&#26728;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#30005;&#20256;&#39134;&#34892;&#25511;&#21046;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#27668;&#21160;&#21147;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#26032;&#22411;&#22797;&#21512;&#26448;&#26009;&#25215;&#21147;&#32467;&#26500;&#12289;&#20027;&#21160;&#38477;&#22122;&#25216;&#26415;&#31561;&#12290;&#36825;&#20123;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#23558;&#26377;&#21161;&#20110;&#26032;&#33311;700&#39134;&#26426;&#25104;&#20026;&#19979;&#19968;&#20195;&#19990;&#30028;&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#20013;&#21331;&#36234;&#30340;&#29615;&#20445;&#26426;&#22411;&#12290;

&#24222;&#30495;&#31216;&#65292;&#30456;&#27604;&#24066;&#22330;&#21516;&#31867;&#22411;&#30340;&#28065;&#26728;&#25903;&#32447;&#39134;&#26426;&#65292;&#26032;&#33311;700&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#31454;&#20105;&#20248;&#21183;&#20027;&#35201;&#20307;&#29616;&#22312;&#32463;&#27982;&#12289;&#29615;&#20445;&#12289;&#33298;&#36866;&#12289;&#24555;&#25463;&#21644;&#36866;&#29992;&#20116;&#20010;&#26041;&#38754;&#65306;&#26032;&#33311;700&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#30452;&#25509;&#20351;&#29992;&#25104;&#26412;&#23558;&#38477;&#20302;10%&#65307;&#20108;&#27687;&#21270;&#30899;&#25490;&#25918;&#38477;&#20302;20%&#65292;&#27694;&#27687;&#21270;&#29289;&#25490;&#25918;&#38477;&#20302;30%50%&#65292;&#22806;&#22330;&#22122;&#38899;&#20248;&#20110;&#26631;&#20934;&#35201;&#27714;&#65307;&#26032;&#33311;700&#39134;&#26426;&#36824;&#20855;&#26377;&#26356;&#22823;&#12289;&#26356;&#33298;&#36866;&#30340;&#31354;&#38388;&#21644;&#23433;&#38745;&#30340;&#23458;&#33329;&#29615;&#22659;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#33391;&#22909;&#30340;&#26426;&#22330;&#36866;&#24212;&#24615;&#65292;&#21644;&#36817;&#20284;&#28065;&#25159;&#39134;&#26426;&#30340;&#24555;&#36895;&#31163;&#22330;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;



China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC) responsible Pang Zhen really at its fiftieth Paris Air Show revealed AVIC-class R & D 70 new turboprop regional aircraft "Modern Ark (MA) 700" test flight in 2016, and the in 2018 received airworthiness and put into market.

Pang Zhen briefed reporters on the MA 700 features. He said the aim of this aircraft, short-range regional aviation market, the use of modern green aviation technology, the goal is to obtain the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) / Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) airworthiness certificate, and in the medium and short-range regional aviation sector to obtain a more significant competitive advantage, become the world's next-generation turboprop aircraft mainstream models, will also become small cities and foreign regional aviation market between nodes gather sparse passenger hub cities most efficient and environmentally friendly means of transport.

MA 700 aircraft will adopt many new aviation technology, including next-generation turboprop engine technology, telex flight control systems, advanced aerodynamics, new composite load-bearing structure, active noise reduction technology, etc. The application of these new technologies will help the MA700 aircraft to become the next generation of turboprop aircraft in the world excellent environmental models.

Pang Zhen that the market compared to the same type of turboprop regional aircraft, the "new boat 700" aircraft's competitive advantage is mainly reflected in the economic, environmental, comfortable, fast and applicable five aspects: "The new boat 700" aircraft direct operating costs will be reduced by 10%; carbon dioxide emissions by 20% and nitrogen oxide emissions by 30% -50% better than the standard requirements outfield noise; "new boat 700" aircraft also has a larger, more comfortable space and quiet cabin environment, airports with good adaptability, and approximate the rapid departure turbofan aircraft capability.


google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Jiaolong 600 - 4 Turboprop Engines Amphibious Rescue / Fire Fighting / Surveillance Plane @ Paris airshow 2013





















Fotocredit&#65306; ifeng







Fotocredit&#65306; &#31169;&#20154;&#26426;&#32593; Sirenji.com












Spec&#65306;







Fotocredit: CAIGA





*China to produce world's largest amphibious plane
*
09:29, June 26, 2009

AVIC General Aircraft Company disclosed on June 24 that the project to produce the world's largest amphibious airplane "Jiaolong-600" has already been approved, and its research and development has officially started. 
&#12288;
"Jiaolong-600," a single-hull comprehensive rescue airplane with a four-turbine propeller, is similar in size to the Airbus A320. It will become the world's largest amphibious airplane. 

The airplane's maximum take-off weight is 60 tons. It can take off and land on both ground and water. 

In the civil aviation sector, "Jiaolong-600" has a strong capacity to carry out various special tasks including emergency rescue, forest firefighting and sea surveillance, and therefore it has great market potential.

http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90776/90881/6687012.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## q12093487q

@shuttler 
You are my hero &#36763;&#33510;&#20102;


----------



## shuttler

q12093487q said:


> @shuttler
> You are my hero &#36763;&#33510;&#20102;



My pleasure&#65281;


----------



## shuttler

*Sinopec Engineering unveils world's biggest crawler crane *
Sinopec Engineering unveils world's biggest crawler crane - Xinhua | English.news.cn
English.news.cn 2013-07-07 01:15:24 

BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- Sinopec Engineering (Group) Co., Ltd. (SEG) announced Saturday that a crawler crane with the largest hoisting capacity in the world was put into use.

The crane, with the maximum lifting capacity of 4,000 tonnes, successfully lifted and installed a 118-meter-tall, 1,679-tonne propylene tower at an industrial park in Yantai city, east China's Shandong Province.

*The crane was jointly developed by the SEG and Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group (XCMG).
*
The SEG, a wholly owned subsidiary of China's top oil refiner China Petrochemical Corporation (Sinopec), was launched in September 2012 and started listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange on May 23. 














*XGC88000*

*&#24464;&#24037; XCMG official website*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Audio

No news about Rongsheng?


----------



## shuttler

*Qinghai-Tibet Railway expands its reach *

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/china/2013-07/06 

English.news.cn 2013-07-06 11:02:05 


























&#25289;&#33832;&#31449; Lahsa Station






&#21776;&#21476;&#25289;&#31449; &#28023;&#25300;5,068&#31859; Tanggula railway station, located at 5,068 m (16,627 ft), is the highest station in the world



























XINING, July 6 (Xinhua) -- Seven years after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway went into operation, the "roof of the world" is about to see more railways connecting it to other parts of China.

Several new railway lines are either under construction or being planned to form a rail network in the sparsely populated Qinghai-Tibet Plateau in western China, according to the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company, the operator of the world's highest railway.

During China's 12th Five Year Plan (2011-2015) period, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will branch out in all directions, ending the history of no railways in the southern part of Tibet Autonomous Region and strengthening its ties with neighboring provinces.

The Qinghai-Tibet Railway, which spans 1,956 km from Xining, Qinghai Province, to Lhasa, regional capital of Tibet, carried 10.76 million people and 56.06 million tonnes of cargo in 2012. With these new extension lines in place, the company estimates that its passenger and cargo loads will increase to 14 million and 90 tonnes, respectively, in 2015.

The railway has led to a boom in tourism in Tibet. In 2012, more than 10 million tourists visited the autonomous region, up 21.7 percent year on year, and tourism revenue surged 30.3 percent to 12.64 billion yuan (2.06 billion U.S. dollars).

According to Zhu Jianping, the company's vice general manager, the railway network will bring major cities in western China closer.

One of the first extensions to be completed will be a 253-km line linking Lhasa to Xigaze, a historical city in southwestern Tibet.

Construction of the line began in September 2010, and is expected to finish at the end of this year, Losang Jamcan, chairman of the Tibet regional government, said during China's annual parliamentary session in March.

The company is also considering a line between Lhasa to Nyingchi, a prefecture in the southeastern part of the autonomous region famous for its virgin forests.

Meanwhile, two new lines will extend from Golmud, a city in Qinghai that serves as an important junction on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. One will run toward Dunhuang in northwest China's Gansu Province and the other to Korla, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

With 12.9 billion yuan in investment, construction on the Golmud-Dunhuang line was kicked off last October and is expected to be completed in five years, company spokesperson Wang Tao told Xinhua.

This extension will join existing railways that link Xinjiang with Qinghai and Gansu provinces, forming a circular railway network upon completion.

The proposal for the Golmud-Korla line passed a feasibility test in June. With a length of 1,222.9 km and an investment of 33.5 billion yuan, this extension will, for the first time, provide direct rail transportation between Tibet and Xinjiang, reducing the trip between Lhasa and Urumqi by more than 1,000 km.

In a bid to make the plateau more accessible to southwest China, authorities in Qinghai have also proposed adding two more lines linking economic powerhouse Chengdu, Sichuan Province, to Golmud and Xining.

However, building and operating railways on the world's highest plateau are no easy feats. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway was designed and built with ecological considerations in mind. More than 1.5 billion yuan was spent on environmental conservation along its route, accounting for 5 percent of the project's total spending.

The railway has 33 special passageways for rare animals, including the critically-endangered Tibetan antelope. It also bypassed celestial burial grounds and lamaseries to show respect to local custom and protect religious sites.

Wang Jinchang, a section manager with the engineering affairs department of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company, said an additional 195 million yuan has been invested over the past seven years to improve local ecology and protect wildlife.

"The Qinghai-Tibet Railway has provided a lot of experience for us to draw on for the construction and operation of future railway projects," Zhu said.

"The plateau railway network will be energy-efficient, environmentally-friendly and have minimal ecological impact," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

July 08, 2013 11:01 AM Eastern Daylight Time 
*Lenovo Climbs the Ranks in 2013 &#8216;FORTUNE Global 500&#8217;*

http://www.businesswire.com

*Company Rises 121 Positions Since Returning to FORTUNE&#8217;s Annual Ranking of the World&#8217;s Largest Companies in 2011; Ranks 329 in 2013 List
*

RESEARCH TRIANGLE PARK, N.C.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Lenovo (HKSE: 0992) announced today that it ranked No. 329 in FORTUNE&#8217;s 2013 listing of the world&#8217;s largest companies by revenue, up from No. 370 on the 2012 annual list. Jumping 41 positions in the rankings from 2012, Lenovo&#8217;s US$34 billion in annual revenue is now larger than such well-known brands as News Corp., American Express and Air France-KLM Group. *The ranking marks the third consecutive year that Lenovo has improved its position on the FORTUNE Global 500 list since returning at No. 450 in 2011, when the company&#8217;s highly successful &#8220;Protect and Attack&#8221; strategy first took hold.*

&#8220;*Our significant rise in the &#8216;FORTUNE Global 500&#8217; ranking is evidence that our formula for success &#8211; a clear strategy, innovative products, great execution and a strong, diverse global team &#8211; is working,&#8221; said Yang Yuanqing, chairman and chief executive officer, Lenovo.* &#8220;As we look to the future, we will continue to build on our existing competitive strengths and drive profitable growth in PCs. At the same time, we will aggressively attack high-growth opportunities in &#8216;PC Plus&#8217; devices such as smart phones, tablets, convertibles and smart TV to become a leader in the &#8216;PC Plus&#8217; era and one of the most respected technology companies in the world.&#8221;

The climb in Fortune&#8217;s prestigious ranking follows a strong year of growth for Lenovo. For the full year ending March 31, 2013, Lenovo reported US$34 billion in annual revenue and achieved a record 15.5 percent market share in PCs worldwide. At the same time, Lenovo significantly expanded its PC Plus offerings globally, and became the third largest maker of Smart Connected Devices worldwide, according to IDC. Lenovo&#8217;s strategy is to continue this momentum by protecting its profitable core PC business worldwide, attacking new high growth PC+ markets, and driving innovation across all of its products to create new categories, significantly enhance the customer experience and set Lenovo apart as the PC Plus leader.

The Fortune Global 500 is a ranking of the top 500 corporations worldwide as measured by revenue. The list is compiled and published annually by FORTUNE magazine. For more information about the FORTUNE Global 500 list, please visit Fortune 500 Daily & Breaking Business News - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.





*Lenovo S10-3t Netvertible*








> After Intel it&#8217;s Lenovo&#8217;s turn to amaze us with the pics of it&#8217;s latest concept laptop, the Thinkpad Reserve Edition. According to Notebook Italia it&#8217;s going to be a powerful notebook (probably with Santa Rosa and lots of customization). It&#8217;s likely to resemble Lenovo&#8217;s super sexy &#8220;Yoga&#8221; concept that won Red *** Award for design. - See more at: Lenovo Thinkpad Reserve Edition laptop











*Lenovo Lepad A2105* 5&#12318;Qualcomm 7227A 1GHz(CPU) 3G Mobile Phone Android 4.0 400*800 512MB+4GB 5.0MP WCDMA GPS Wi-Fi-Black


*About Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) is a US$34 billion personal technology company &#8211; one of the top two PC makers in the world and an emerging PC Plus leader &#8211; serving customers in more than 160 countries. Dedicated to exceptionally engineered PCs and mobile internet devices, Lenovo&#8217;s business is built on product innovation, a highly-efficient global supply chain and strong strategic execution. Formed by Lenovo Group&#8217;s acquisition of the former IBM Personal Computing Division, the Company develops, manufactures and markets reliable, high-quality, secure and easy-to-use technology products and services. Its product lines include legendary Think-branded commercial PCs and Idea-branded consumer PCs, as well as servers, workstations, and a family of mobile internet devices, including tablets and smart phones. Lenovo, a global Fortune 500 company, has major research centers in Yamato, Japan; Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen, China; and Raleigh, North Carolina. For more information see Laptops, Notebooks & Netbooks - Laptops For Those Who Do | Lenovo | US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Lenovo builds good PC stuff. Respect.


----------



## cirr

Shanghai&#65288;right&#65289;-Suzhou&#65288;left&#65289; Metro Maps by 2030&#65306;






Probably the only 2 cities in the world which are connected to each's huge metro network&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

shuttler said:


> July 08, 2013 11:01 AM Eastern Daylight Time
> *Lenovo Climbs the Ranks in 2013 &#8216;FORTUNE Global 500&#8217;*
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com
> 
> *Company Rises 121 Positions Since Returning to FORTUNE&#8217;s Annual Ranking of the World&#8217;s Largest Companies in 2011; Ranks 329 in 2013 List
> *
> 
> RESEARCH TRIANGLE PARK, N.C.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Lenovo (HKSE: 0992) announced today that it ranked No. 329 in FORTUNE&#8217;s 2013 listing of the world&#8217;s largest companies by revenue, up from No. 370 on the 2012 annual list. Jumping 41 positions in the rankings from 2012, Lenovo&#8217;s US$34 billion in annual revenue is now larger than such well-known brands as News Corp., American Express and Air France-KLM Group. *The ranking marks the third consecutive year that Lenovo has improved its position on the FORTUNE Global 500 list since returning at No. 450 in 2011, when the company&#8217;s highly successful &#8220;Protect and Attack&#8221; strategy first took hold.*
> 
> &#8220;*Our significant rise in the &#8216;FORTUNE Global 500&#8217; ranking is evidence that our formula for success &#8211; a clear strategy, innovative products, great execution and a strong, diverse global team &#8211; is working,&#8221; said Yang Yuanqing, chairman and chief executive officer, Lenovo.* &#8220;As we look to the future, we will continue to build on our existing competitive strengths and drive profitable growth in PCs. At the same time, we will aggressively attack high-growth opportunities in &#8216;PC Plus&#8217; devices such as smart phones, tablets, convertibles and smart TV to become a leader in the &#8216;PC Plus&#8217; era and one of the most respected technology companies in the world.&#8221;
> 
> The climb in Fortune&#8217;s prestigious ranking follows a strong year of growth for Lenovo. For the full year ending March 31, 2013, Lenovo reported US$34 billion in annual revenue and achieved a record 15.5 percent market share in PCs worldwide. At the same time, Lenovo significantly expanded its PC Plus offerings globally, and became the third largest maker of Smart Connected Devices worldwide, according to IDC. Lenovo&#8217;s strategy is to continue this momentum by protecting its profitable core PC business worldwide, attacking new high growth PC+ markets, and driving innovation across all of its products to create new categories, significantly enhance the customer experience and set Lenovo apart as the PC Plus leader.
> 
> The Fortune Global 500 is a ranking of the top 500 corporations worldwide as measured by revenue. The list is compiled and published annually by FORTUNE magazine. For more information about the FORTUNE Global 500 list, please visit Fortune 500 Daily & Breaking Business News - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lenovo S10-3t Netvertible*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lenovo Lepad A2105* 5&#12318;Qualcomm 7227A 1GHz(CPU) 3G Mobile Phone Android 4.0 400*800 512MB+4GB 5.0MP WCDMA GPS Wi-Fi-Black
> 
> 
> *About Lenovo*
> 
> Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) is a US$34 billion personal technology company &#8211; one of the top two PC makers in the world and an emerging PC Plus leader &#8211; serving customers in more than 160 countries. Dedicated to exceptionally engineered PCs and mobile internet devices, Lenovo&#8217;s business is built on product innovation, a highly-efficient global supply chain and strong strategic execution. Formed by Lenovo Group&#8217;s acquisition of the former IBM Personal Computing Division, the Company develops, manufactures and markets reliable, high-quality, secure and easy-to-use technology products and services. Its product lines include legendary Think-branded commercial PCs and Idea-branded consumer PCs, as well as servers, workstations, and a family of mobile internet devices, including tablets and smart phones. Lenovo, a global Fortune 500 company, has major research centers in Yamato, Japan; Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen, China; and Raleigh, North Carolina. For more information see Laptops, Notebooks & Netbooks - Laptops For Those Who Do | Lenovo | US.



I'm using a Lenovo now. It will be the #1 brand soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*22nm breakthrough invigorates China's IC industry*

22nm breakthrough invigorates China's IC industry




China accelerates technology development to build up its IC sector.

Chinas IC industry gears up for further development after research yielded its first MOSFET with a 22nm gate length. Makers are waiting for improvements in production techniques, which will pave the way for mass manufacture and provide technical leverage for future endeavors. The last includes the plan to venture into the 16nm and below processes.

The Institute of Microelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences or IMECAS achieved the breakthrough, which includes an advanced high-k/metal gate module. The latter technology for the last is widely adopted in 22nm production to realize lower device power consumption and cost. 

During the research period, IMECAS worked on addressing challenges in manufacturing and integration processes, which cover interface, gate, and source and drain engineering, to comply with standards in industrial applications. It applied for 1,369 patents, including 424 international ones. 

The national government lent support to the pilot R&D on 22nm core technologies, which began in 2009. Spearheaded by IMECAS, the project involved the Peking University, Tsinghua University and Fudan University. The goal is to reduce reliance on imported chips and raise the countrys competitiveness in the business. 

To date, the key players using the 22nm process are Intel in its 3D tri-gate transistors, and the IBM and AMD partnership in SRAM chips. Global Foundries, IMEC, Samsung, Toshiba and TSMC have released their respective technology versions.

Local manufacturers such as Fuzhou Rockchip Electronics Co. Ltd continue working on 28nm products. They highlight chip features, which are 55 percent better in terms of performance than 45nm variants, and consume 60 percent less power. 

Last year, the supplier introduced Chinas first such chip, which is the worlds second quad-core model next to the APQ8064 from Qualcomm. Fuzhou Rockchips RK3188 integrates a Cortex-A9 processor and targets mainly tablet PCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Fortune list sees 95 Chinese companies*
Updated: 2013-07-09 06:13
By Zheng Yangpeng (China Daily)

China Daily







A total of 95 Chinese companies have made it onto the list of Fortune 500 companies compiled by Fortune magazine, with combined gross revenue of $5.2 trillion, or 17 percent of the Fortune 500's total revenue.

The list, ranked by companies' gross revenue, showed that in 2012, China Petrochemical Corp (Sinopec Group) had the largest revenue of $428.17 billion among all Chinese companies. China National Petroleum Corp was close behind, with annual revenue of $408.6 billion.

Sinopec Group ranked fourth and China National Petroleum ranked fifth on the global list, each up by one spot from the previous year.

Globally, Royal Dutch Shell Plc is the largest company in terms of annual revenue, with $481.7 billion. Wal-Mart Stores Inc and Exxon Mobil Corp took the second and third spots.

Besides ten Taiwan or Hong Kong-headquartered corporations, there are 85 Chinese mainland-headquartered companies, mostly State-owned Enterprises. Most are concentrated in the energy, resources, banking and telecommunication sectors.

In a note accompanying the list, Fortune's Chinese website pointed out there are both positive and worrying aspects in the Chinese listings.

Besides the dominant share of SOEs and the underdeveloped service sector, the note said profits are unequally distributed among all listed Chinese companies. The nine top commercial banks account for 55.2 percent of all Chinese mainland companies' profits.

The note also said Chinese companies' high-leverage ratios are a source of concern.

In China, non-financial companies' average leverage ratio is 4.42 while that of their counterparts in United States is 2.79.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei, Vodafone jointly win award at 2013 Small Cell World Summit	*
TT Correspondent | | 08 Jul 2013	

www.telecomtiger.com








*Huawei&#8217;s MediaPad 10 FHD &#8211; A 10-inch tablet at super-fast processing speed*






Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, recently jointly won an award for &#8220;Best Innovation in Commercial Deployment&#8221; with Vodafone Group at the 2013 Small Cell World Summit in London.

The award cited a project for a &#8220;MetroZone Small Cell Solution that enables Smart Cities today and in the future.&#8221;

Huawei&#8217;s AtomCell small cell solution provides light-weight and compact small cell base stations with flexible LTE TDD wireless backhaul transmission for easy, dense and unobtrusive deployments in urban settings. AtomCell technology was integral in realizing the MetroZone small cell solution project.

David Wang, President of Huawei&#8217;s Wireless Network Business Unit, said: "The award demonstrates Huawei's AtomCell small cell solution has been leading the development of wireless broadband and is capable of meeting operator requirements. Huawei continues to be confident in its mission to build efficient and profitable broadband network for operators all over the world."



*Chinese tech giant Huawei exhibits its water-resistant Ascend D2 smartphone in a fishbowl at their stand at the Mobile World Congress 2013
*







*Chinese manufacturer Huawei's flagship Ascend P2 quad core 8-mm thin smartphone can be operated by users wearing gloves.*






credit link to above 2 photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali.Ahmed

The speed and depth of the Chinese policy response will help determine the severity and duration of this crisis. If the Chinese address the issue quickly and move decisively to rein in credit expansion and accept a period of much lower growth, they may be able to use the government and Peoples Bank of Chinas balance sheet to cushion the adjustment in the economy. If, however, they continue on the current path and allow this deterioration to reach its natural and logical limit, we will likely see a full-scale recession as well as a collapse in asset and real estate prices sometime next year.

I cant post links yet, Google Kyle Bass China Letter. You will see things.


----------



## Ryan

> *China makes 22nm integrated circuit breakthrough*
> 
> Summary: Scientists from the Institute of Microelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences uses high-k metal gate materials to produce cheaper, low-power integrated circuits.
> Kevin Kwang
> 
> By Kevin Kwang | December 24, 2012 -- 04:01 GMT (20:01 PST)
> 
> China's Institute of Microelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMECAS) announces it has made a breakthrough in constructing 22-nanometer (nm) integrated circuits, which would give a boost to local electronics manufacturers.
> 
> Xinhua reported last Friday Chinese scientists from IMECAS has developed metal oxide semiconductor field effect transistors with a gate length of 22 nanometers--a preliminary step in producing 22nm integrated circuits.
> 
> They did so by using high-k metal gate materials instead of conventional materials such as silica and polysilicon, with the result being "world-class performance and low power dissipation", the institute stated.
> 
> This breakthrough would mean huge savings for China in importing foreign technologies, and boost China-made integrated circuit products' competitiveness, the report added.
> 
> China earmarked this field of reseach in 2009 as one of its major national scientific projects. The 22nm integrated circuit technology has the potential to reduce the cost of manufacturing products such as computers and mobile devices, Xinhua stated.


China makes 22nm integrated circuit breakthrough | ZDNet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China warns of 'grim' trade outlook after weak exports surprise*

Reuters

BEIJING | Wed Jul 10, 2013 12:51am EDT
(Reuters) - China warned on Wednesday of a "grim" outlook for trade as the world's second-largest economy surprised financial markets by reporting a fall in exports and imports when both had been expected to rise.

The figures, which follow a government crackdown on the use of fake invoicing that had exaggerated exports earlier this year, are likely to raise fresh concerns about the extent of the slowdown in the economy and global demand.

The June data, showing that exports fell 3.1 percent from a year earlier and imports dropped 0.7 percent, may now reflect the true trade picture, customs officials said.

"China faces relatively stern challenges in trade currently," customs spokesman Zheng Yuesheng told a news briefing on the June trade figures.

"Exports in the third quarter look grim," said Zheng.

The customs agency said exporters were losing confidence in the face of weak overseas demand, rising labor costs and a strong yuan currency.

The Australian dollar briefly fell about a third of a cent after the China data, reflecting worries about Chinese demand for Australia's commodities, such as iron ore and coal.

The MSCI Asia-Pacific ex-Japan index .MIAPJ0000PUS was up 0.5 percent after gaining as much as 1.2 percent to a one-week high before the trade figures came out.

The export fall was the first since January 2012. Economists had expected exports to increase 4.0 percent and imports to rise 8.0 percent.

China's trade data is volatile and has been distorted by speculative capital flows across the country's border. Doubts about the accuracy of the figures had abated slightly since the customs office and top foreign exchange regulator launched a campaign in May to crack down on fake export invoices.

*Fake invoicing inflated China's official import and export totals by $75 billion in the first four months of 2013, local media reported on June 14, citing an internal review by China's commerce ministry.*

*The customs data showed that exports to the United States, China's biggest export market, fell 5.4 percent, while exports to the European Union dropped 8.3 percent.*

"The surprisingly weak June exports show China's economy is facing increasing downward pressure on lackluster external demand," said Li Huiyong, an economist at Shenyin & Wanguo Securities in Shanghai.

"Exports are facing challenges in the second half of this year. The appreciation of the U.S. dollar and the Chinese government's recent crackdown on speculative trade activities also put pressure on exports."

*China had a trade surplus of $27.1 billion in June, the customs administration said, largely in line with the $27.0 billion expected by economists.*

China's reform-minded new leaders have shown a tolerance of slower growth, although they still need to avoid widespread job losses that could threaten social stability.

Economists expect data next week to show that annual growth in China for the April-June quarter slowed down to 7.5 percent.

A continued slide in growth could test leaders' resolve to tolerate a short-term slowdown in the economy while pressing ahead with efforts to revamp the economy for the longer term.

(This story refiles to remove an extraneous word in the 12th paragraph)

(Reporting by China Economics Team; Writing by Neil Fullick; Editing by Eric Meijer)


----------



## shuttler

*China: Ming Yang Completes 6.5MW Wind Turbine Prototype*

Jul 2nd, 2013

http://www.offshorewind.biz

Company website











China Wind Power has started construction at the 198 MW Phase III wind energy project in the Heilongjiang Province, China. Foundations are being prepared for 132 wind turbines, planned for erection in this phase of the project. The EPC contractor for this project is *China Ming Yang Wind Power Group*, which is also one of the leading Chinese wind turbine manufacturers.
 (Credit: renewbl.com)

China Ming Yang Wind Power Group Limited (&#8220;Ming Yang&#8221; or the &#8220;Company&#8221 , a leading wind turbine manufacturer in China, announced that its first 6.5MW prototype super compact drive (&#8220;SCD&#8221 wind turbine generator (&#8220;WTG&#8221 has been successfully completed in June 2013, and installation and testing are expected to commence in the third quarter of 2013.

The 6.5MW SCD prototype utilizes Ming Yang&#8217;s advanced two-bladed SCD technology. It is designed mainly for off-shore operation, and *Ming Yang believes that this SCD WTG prototype currently has the largest design capacity of its kind in the world.*

&#8221;We are very proud to complete our 6.5MW SCD prototype design and production within our time and budget schedules,&#8221; commented Mr. Chuanwei Zhang, chairman and chief executive officer of Ming Yang. &#8220;We believe that the 6.5MW design would enable us to offer a solution that helps to further lower the cost of off-shore wind power generation in China to a new level.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Global Times | 2013-7-8 23:38:02 

Global 500 2013: Full List - Fortune

A total of 95 Chinese companies are named in the newly released Fortune Global 500 list, marking the 10th consecutive year-on-year increase with 16 more entries than last year, according to a list published by Fortune magazine Monday.

Among the 95 Chinese companies, 89 are from the mainland and Hong Kong while the rest are from Taiwan, according to the Fortune Global 500, an annual list ranking the world's largest corporations in terms of revenue.

The number of Chinese companies on the list is second only to the US, which has 132 entries. The total revenue of the 95 Chinese companies amounted to $5.2 trillion last year, accounting for 17 percent of the total revenue generated by the 500 companies, according to the US magazine. 

At the top of this year's list was UK-Dutch energy giant Royal Dutch Shell. China Petrochemical Corporation (Sinopec), China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC) and State Grid Corporation of China were among this year's top 10, ranking fourth, fifth and seventh respectively.

"It is no surprise to see Chinese energy companies performing well on the list, given the huge energy demand in China," Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times Monday.

Lin says Sinopec and CNPC have the potential to leap forward and rank first or second within the next three years.

There are also 18 Chinese companies making a debut on this year's list, including BAIC Group, China Minsheng Ba*n*k***ing Corp and Shanxi Coking Coal Group.

The number of Chinese companies on the list could reach 110 by 2014, and China might catch up with the US and become the country with the most listed companies by 2015, L. Michael Cacace, a senior editor at Fortune, predicted in an article published Monday on fortunechina.com.

Despite the booming picture shown by the list, not all firms on the Chinese mainland are exhibiting strong performance, Zhou Zhanhong, assistant managing editor with Fortune China, said Monday on the website. 

Zhou also noted that the mainland companies on the list are largely from sectors such as steel, automobiles, chemicals and finance. For instance, the nine commercial banks on the list accounted for 55.2 percent of the total profits created by the 89 mainland and Hong Kong firms.

Mostly State-owned mainland companies made the list while few private firms did, which means that the country's economic efficiency still has plenty of room for improvement, he said.


----------



## chentianhua

dior, chanel, the world is too monotonous,
Hope that one day HANFU companies to the list,
Hanfu, kimono, hanbok, oriental culture swept the world


----------



## kewell333

self delete


----------



## kewell333

A total of 95 Chinese companies have made it onto the list of Fortune 500 companies compiled by Fortune magazine, with combined gross revenue of $5.2 trillion, or 17 percent of the Fortune 500's total revenue.

The list, ranked by companies' gross revenue, showed that in 2012, China Petrochemical Corp (Sinopec Group) had the largest revenue of $428.17 billion among all Chinese companies. China National Petroleu m Corp was close behind, with annual revenue of $408.6 billion.

Sinopec Group ranked fourth and China National Petroleum ranked fifth on the global list, each up by one spot from the previous year.

Globally, Royal Dutch Shell Plc is the largest company in terms of annual revenue, with $481.7 billion. Wal-Mart Stores Inc and Exxon Mobil Corp took the second and third spots.

Besides ten Taiwan or Hong Kong -headquartered corporations, there are 85 Chinese mainland-headquartered companies, mostly State-owned Enterprises. Most are concentrated in the energy , resources, banking and telecom munication secto rs.

Fortune list sees 95 Chinese companies--China Economic Net


----------



## shuttler

*Great Wall H5 shines on the shores of Lake Ladoga (Russia)
*

2013-7-4 16:39:34 










Great Wall's Diesel-2.0T Haval H5






















*Different views of Great Wall Hover (Haval) H5
*
www.gwm-global.com

In the just-concluded "Grand Tourism" competition of Ladoga Trophy 2013, Great Wall H5 finished 9th and 13th in the dune and beach stages. In the same category were over 50 other brands like Mitsubishi, Toyota, Jeep, Hummer and Russian auto brands.


Starting in 1997, Ladoga Trophy is one of Russia's most famous off-road races and saw its 17th edition this year. Stretching on 1,200 kilometers, the route which is generally in Leningrad Region and the Republic of Karelia, starts and ends in St. Petersburg. The race involves 9 classes, including 3 tourism categories and 6 competition categories. 

A special stage of 120 kilometers is included. Due to tough roads and harsh weather, "Ladoga" has become a byword for courage, stamina, passion and extreme sports, attracting adventurers from around the world every year. 178 teams entered for this year's race. Great Wall H5 fielded by "Eurocom Auto-Trade", GWM's tier-2 distributor in Russia is the only Chinese auto brand.

Great Wall H5 making its debut in the race was changed according to the competition rules, with its engine and transmission unchanged. The model finished the 8-day race by its outstanding performance without any fault.

Great Wall SUV has performed strongly in various competitions at home and abroad in recent years. 

It has competed in the Dakar Rally for four years in a raw and come out on top with the sixth place. The brilliant competition results and superior auto performance have earned Great Wall SUV growing interest and trust from consumers. Great Wall SUV has retained the domestic sales title in SUV segment for nine consecutive years and taken the lead to achieve cumulative sales of 600,000 units. It has become a model with the largest cumulative sales among all Chinese brands and all Chinese models priced above 100,000 RMB.


----------



## kewell333

1.US&#65306;132
2.China: 95
3.Japan: 62
4.France: 31
5.German: 29
6.UK: 26
7.Switzerland :14
8.South korean: 14
9.Netherlands :12
10.Canada: 9
11. Italy: 8 
12. Spain: 8
13. Brazil: 8
14.Australia:8
15. India: 8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo overtakes HP in PC shipments*
Updated: 2013-07-12 07:40 By Gao Yuan ( China Daily) 

www.chinadaily.com.cn






A sales assistant checks a Lenovo laptop at an electronics store in Nantong, Jiangsu province. The Chinese PC maker has shipped at least 12.6 million PCs in the second quarter of the year. [Photo / Provided to China Daily]



Lenovo Group Ltd overtook Hewlett-Packard Co in the second quarter to become the world's largest personal computer maker by shipment volume, even as the industry continued to experience a record decline, international research firms IDC and Gartner said on Thursday.

Lenovo shipped at least 12.6 million PCs in the second quarter while HP delivered about 12.4 million, figures from both consultancies show.





Global PC shipments slumped 10.9 percent year-on-year to 76 million units in the period, the fifth consecutive quarter of declines, according to Gartner.



"We are seeing the PC market reduction directly tied to the shrinking installed base of PCs, as inexpensive tablets displace the low-end machines used primarily for consumption in mature and developed markets," said Mikako Kitagawa, principal analyst at Gartner.

Nonetheless, Lenovo Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Yang Yuanqing is determined to pursue profit growth in the struggling industry. Yang said he was pleased that even in the toughest PC market ever, Lenovo was still able to gain market share and improve profitability.

"The battle for PC leadership could certainly still go back and forth. But I am fully confident that there remains substantial room for profitable growth and groundbreaking innovation in the global PC marketplace," said Yang.

Lenovo grabbed 16.7 percent of the worldwide market in the last quarter, surpassing long-time leader HP, according to IDC and Gartner. The United States-based company now has about 16.4 percent of the market.

Regionally, however, it's a mixed picture for the Chinese company.

Lenovo's business in the Americas, Europe and the Middle East saw steady growth while its Asia-Pacific business declined, said IDC.

"The headwinds in China continued to affect Lenovo's home turf significantly. The company ended the quarter with a double-digit decline in the Asia-Pacific region, excluding Japan," it added.

In the third quarter of last year, Lenovo briefly claimed the top spot but HP quickly reclaimed the title in the following quarter.

HP retains advantages in key regions including the US, Latin America and Europe.

"The Asia-Pacific market has been a weakness the last three years for HP, but preliminary second-quarter results suggest an improvement of their performance in the region," said Gartner.

During a visit to Beijing in June, HP CEO Meg Whitman said her company is committed to building a stronger presence in China as the country becomes the most important regional market for HP's various businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo is world's leading PC maker *

Updated: 2013-07-11 16:27 By Gao Yuan ( chinadaily.com.cn) 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn





Photo credit: digitaltrends





Photo credit: nettech





Photo credit: 10mobiles


*Lenovo IdeaPad Y500*
*15.6" GAMING POWERHOUSE.*
The power-packed Y500 gaming laptop with dual graphics cards support will take your extreme gaming, and other graphics, audio and processor intensive applications to a new performance dimension.
*ideapad y-series - y500 features*








*Lenovo showcases Edge E431/E531 business notebooks*




Lenovo overtook Hewlett-Packard to become the world's largest personal computer maker, in terms of shipment, in the second quarter, according to IDC and Gartner.

The Chinese PC maker shipped at least 12.6 million PCs while HP delivered about 12.4 million, data from the two consultancies showed.

Lenovo grabbed 16.7 percent of the worldwide market share by the end of June, passing HP, which controls 16.4 percent.

However, regional results for Lenovo are mixed.

It's business in the Americas, Europe and the Middle East saw steady growth while Asia-Pacific business declined, according to IDC.

In addition, worldwide PC shipments slumped by 10.9 percent year-on-year in the second quarter, representing the fifth consecutive quarter of declining in shipments, warned Gartner.

More information here:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/263989-lenovo-overtakes-hp-pc-shipments-july-2013-a.html#post4516178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

shuttler said:


> *Great Wall H5 shines on the shores of Lake Ladoga (Russia)
> *
> 
> 2013-7-4 16:39:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Wall's Diesel-2.0T Haval H5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Different views of Great Wall Hover (Haval) H5
> *
> www.gwm-global.com
> 
> In the just-concluded "Grand Tourism" competition of Ladoga Trophy 2013, Great Wall H5 finished 9th and 13th in the dune and beach stages. In the same category were over 50 other brands like Mitsubishi, Toyota, Jeep, Hummer and Russian auto brands.
> 
> 
> Starting in 1997, Ladoga Trophy is one of Russia's most famous off-road races and saw its 17th edition this year. Stretching on 1,200 kilometers, the route which is generally in Leningrad Region and the Republic of Karelia, starts and ends in St. Petersburg. The race involves 9 classes, including 3 tourism categories and 6 competition categories.
> 
> A special stage of 120 kilometers is included. Due to tough roads and harsh weather, "Ladoga" has become a byword for courage, stamina, passion and extreme sports, attracting adventurers from around the world every year. 178 teams entered for this year's race. Great Wall H5 fielded by "Eurocom Auto-Trade", GWM's tier-2 distributor in Russia is the only Chinese auto brand.
> 
> Great Wall H5 making its debut in the race was changed according to the competition rules, with its engine and transmission unchanged. The model finished the 8-day race by its outstanding performance without any fault.
> 
> Great Wall SUV has performed strongly in various competitions at home and abroad in recent years.
> 
> It has competed in the Dakar Rally for four years in a raw and come out on top with the sixth place. The brilliant competition results and superior auto performance have earned Great Wall SUV growing interest and trust from consumers. Great Wall SUV has retained the domestic sales title in SUV segment for nine consecutive years and taken the lead to achieve cumulative sales of 600,000 units. It has become a model with the largest cumulative sales among all Chinese brands and all Chinese models priced above 100,000 RMB.



Worth some 6.6 billion dollars&#65292;the Chairman of GWM is now the world's richest auto executive&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*IdeaPad Yoga 13 Convertible Ultrabook*







Photo credit:Lenovo





Photo credit: ziogeek





Photo credit: notebookcheck





Photo credit:Lenovo





Photo credit: pcpro.co.uk





Photo credit: athomepc.co.uk





Photo credit: athomepc.co.uk





Photo credit: pcpro.co.uk






Photo credit: pcpro.co.uk





Photo credit: asset3.cbsistatic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Beijing: China has cut down the budget for its 12th National Games by a hefty 78 percent as the once booming economy has slowed down with no respite in sight. The total funding for the 12th National Games will be reduced to 800 million Yuan (USD 130 million) which is a huge drop of 78 percent from the previous budget, which was 3.6 billion Yuan (USD 590 million), said the Games organizing committee.

China hosted national and international sports events in the past, including Beijing Olympics with lavish settings. 

"For the opening and closing ceremonies, stadium construction, the torch relay and all other segments of the National Games, we strive to create, hopefully, a fresh fashion of organizing big events in a thrift manner and reaping practical achievement at the same time," said He Min, deputy director of the organizing committee of the Games to be held in China's northeastern Liaoning Province.

The number of competition and training venues has been reduced from 129 to 117. And only 10 stadiums are newly constructed for the Games, accounting for 8.5 of the total venues, a news agency reported.

The opening and closing ceremonies will also be delivered in a frugal manner. Since its inauguration in 1987, the Games will feature its opening ceremony for the first time during the daytime, which will result in a clean cut of the expense for lighting and fireworks.

In addition, the organizers pledged to get rid of redundant arrangement of the Games, namely the cancellation of a series of conferences and exhibitions, and the combination of awarding ceremonies for contributory institutions and outstanding individuals.

Furthermore, the number of foreign guests to be invited for the Games will be reduced by half, with neither welcome banquets nor souvenirs for them. - See more at: Sluggish economy forces China to slash national games budget by 78 percent

Austerity measures?


----------



## Hellraiser007

China is also reducing infra development due to slow down of their economy.


----------



## illusion8

Hellraiser007 said:


> China is also reducing infra development due to slow down of their economy.



But infra development was their engine of growth.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I don't know, I feel that 7.8% growth for an $8.3 trillion economy is not that bad considering global conditions.

Much better than 4.5% growth of an economy that is only 1/4 the size anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hellraiser007

illusion8 said:


> But infra development was their engine of growth.



The local authorities spend most of their funds in infra which may not yield profits, But they are used for faking stats and show it as a real growth.

The main reason behind the ghost towns and apartments.


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't know, I feel that 7.8% growth for an $8.3 trillion economy is not that bad considering global conditions.
> 
> Much better than 4.5% growth of an economy that is only 1/4 the size anyway.



???????

Was India even a topic here??

why trolling?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't know, I feel that 7.8% growth for an $8.3 trillion economy is not that bad considering global conditions.
> 
> Much better than 4.5% growth of an economy that is only 1/4 the size anyway.



7 to 8 % growth what you are saying, I am not sure and the GDP of China 4 times of India is also a doubt.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> ???????
> 
> Was India even a topic here??
> 
> why trolling?



What trolling? 

To see economic performance (sluggish or not) as per the thread title, it is standard to compare to other countries, and India of course has about the same population as China. Except with a $1.8 trillion economy growing at 4.5%.

So in relative terms, we aren't doing so bad with an $8.3 trillion economy growing at 7.8%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellraiser007

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What trolling?
> 
> To see economic performance (sluggish or not) as per the thread title, it is standard to compare to other countries, and India of course has about the same population as China. Except with a $1.8 trillion economy growing at 4.5%.
> 
> So in relative terms, we aren't doing so bad with an $8.3 trillion economy growing at 7.8%.



The latest news is that local authorities has inflated Chinese economy by 900 Billion $ ........ 

And you are here talking about Chinese stat miracles ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What trolling?
> 
> To see economic performance (sluggish or not) as per the thread title, it is standard to compare to other countries, and India of course has about the same population as China. Except with a $1.8 trillion economy growing at 4.5%.
> 
> So in relative terms, we aren't doing so bad with an $8.3 trillion economy growing at 7.8%.



It's sluggish as in your own performance earlier and your own friggin benchmark - read the f@cking article before you start trolling on India.


----------



## kena

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What trolling?
> 
> To see economic performance (sluggish or not) as per the thread title, it is standard to compare to other countries, and India of course has about the same population as China. Except with a $1.8 trillion economy growing at 4.5%.
> 
> So in relative terms, we aren't doing so bad with an $8.3 trillion economy growing at 7.8%.



That 8.3% looks very wobbly to me. Could be, its 3.8 % actually. What with the latest revelation that your provinces routinely inflate GDP numbers. And The US/ EU GDP is hardly growing. So who consumes all the stuff you claim to produce. In fact, since 2008, it is widely discussed that the Chinese are inflating their economic numbers wildly. No doubt, the US/ EU may also be willing partners in this duplicity as their stock markets will collapse if the only perceived growth engine starts sputtering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> It's sluggish as in your own performance earlier and your own friggin benchmark - read the f@cking article before you start trolling on India.



That was an interesting outburst. 

My point still stands. It may be sluggish compared to what we previously did, but we are still adding more to our economy every year than any other country on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

*China bans ads promoting extravagant gifts on radio, TV*

Beijing: The radio and television advertisements promoting lavish gifting will now be reportedly banned to prevent &#8220;incorrect values&#8221; as part of the austerity drive. The step has been taken as part of the government&#8217;s campaign to curb corruption and lavish spending, as per BBC report. 

The ban comes a week ahead of the start of lunar new year in which gifting is a common practise. Such advertisements will encourage people to be spendthrift, according to State Administration of Radio, Film and Television (Sarft), as per report. 

The step has been taken a month ahead of once-in-a-decade change of leadership in China with new Communist Party leader, Xi Jinping emphasising on the austerity drive to reduce extravagance. 

Earlier, the Chinese military was asked to strike off luxury banquets and liquor from its list of do's while hosting receptions for high-ranking officers, under a new austerity-cum-simplicity drive. 

According to new regulations, such receptions should be kept simple and devoid of pomp. 

Ten regulations drawn up by the Central Military Commission now headed by China's new Communist Party leader, Xi Jinping, who succeed Hu Jintao last month, said the events should be free of welcome banners, red carpets, floral arrangements, formations of soldiers, performances and souvenirs. 

China bans ads promoting extravagant gifts on radio, TV


----------



## Hellraiser007

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was an interesting outburst.
> 
> My point still stands. It may be sluggish compared to what we previously did, but we are still adding more to our economy every year than any other country on Earth.



By what?

Selling your minerals and building unnecessary apartments?


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was an interesting outburst.
> 
> My point still stands. It may be sluggish compared to what we previously did, but we are still adding more to our economy every year than any other country on Earth.





I was trolling you back, I was just kidding, replicating chinese troll behaviors here.

But what's with the new fascination of Xi with austerity and simplicity? - any particular reasons why he desires simplicity?


----------



## kena

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was an interesting outburst.
> 
> My point still stands. It may be sluggish compared to what we previously did, but we are still adding more to our economy every year than any other country on Earth.




I agree. But I feel it could be a millstone around your neck in future. Raw growth at breakneck speed is not healthy. It needs to be sustained. You have such massive over capacity in industry and real estate. What are you going to do with it? Being an export oriented economy mainly you will need buyers and US / EU seem to be in long term deep freeze. May be you need to ease off the accelerator a bit.


----------



## Hellraiser007

illusion8 said:


> I was trolling you back, I was just kidding, replicating chinese troll behaviors here.
> 
> But what's with the new fascination of Xi with austerity and simplicity? - any particular reasons why he desires simplicity?



Xi is from a poor family and an ethnic minority. This guy was brought up in tough environment and I heard he used to sleep using bricks as pillows.

And he is just a simple person. I appreciate that. But I doubt the policies of simplicity.


----------



## illusion8

kena said:


> That 8.3% looks very wobbly to me. Could be, its 3.8 % actually. What with the latest revelation that your provinces routinely inflate GDP numbers. And The US/ EU GDP is hardly growing. So who consumes all the stuff you claim to produce. In fact, since 2008, it is widely discussed that the Chinese are inflating their economic numbers wildly. No doubt, the US/ EU may also be willing partners in this duplicity as their stock markets will collapse if the only perceived growth engine starts sputtering.



It's actually reporting 6.7% this quarter and a less than 7% overall this year - and if one takes into account all the fake invoicing, provinces reporting extra growth numbers, false inflationary values they normally count, and the fake book keeping then I think what you say is true - their real numbers would be in the 3-4%.



Ayush said:


> 78%.. that is a big cut..
> 
> 78%.. that is a big cut..
> 
> 
> Stick to.the topic or else make a new thread.



report off topic rants by the chinese trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

India&#65306;

*Domestic car sales down 9% in June*

Domestic car sales down 9% in June - Rediff.com Business

China&#65306;

*China's June auto sales rise 9.3 percent*

China's June auto sales rise 9.3 percent - CBS News

That's the reality our Indian friends have to face when dreaming about an India that Shines&#12290;

That's the reality after China has put in place the most severe policies restricting the purchase of cars in major cities such as Guangzhou&#12289;Beijing and Shanghai&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

kena said:


> I agree. But I feel it could be a millstone around your neck in future. Raw growth at breakneck speed is not healthy. It needs to be sustained. You have such massive over capacity in industry and real estate. What are you going to do with it? Being an export oriented economy mainly you will need buyers and US / EU seem to be in long term deep freeze. May be you need to ease off the accelerator a bit.



&#8220;China, the world&#8217;s biggest shipbuilding nation, may see a third of its yards shut down in about five years as they struggle to win orders amid a global vessel glut, an industry group said. The yards in peril of closure have failed to get any orders &#8220;for a very long period of time,&#8221; Wang Jinlian, secretary general of the China Association of National Shipbuilding Industry, said in an interview yesterday. They may end operations in three to five years if the &#8220;gloomy market persists.&#8221; The nation has more than 1,600 shipyards.
China Rongsheng Heavy Industries Group Holdings Ltd. Fell the most in almost a year in Hong Kong trading today after saying it&#8217;s seeking financial support from the government and its largest shareholder amid a plunge in orders and prices. The stock of China&#8217;s biggest yard outside state control was halted yesterday after the Wall Street Journal reported it recently cut about 8,000 jobs.
&#8220;Because of the overall market, there&#8217;s no way out for the companies; so only the strongest will survive,&#8221; Sarah Wang, a Shanghai-based analyst at Masterlink Securities Corp., said. &#8220;Life for China&#8217;s shipyards will be tougher this year as any form of credit crunch is critical.&#8221;


----------



## walle

China is starting to spend money more efficiently, Indians on the other hand is looking for who ever will lend them more money.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Indian economy is slow and steady and will perform well this decade and Chinese are quite opposite.


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo U-series Utrabook*


*Lenovo U310 
*

*Ideapad**-U-series-details*

































*U-400*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

the main reason for this according to me is cheaper price of lenovo laptops viz-a-viz an HP.


----------



## Wright

Im not sure if Chinese posters know about OPPO - but that is one Chinese company is making a big deal in the phone game.


----------



## theniubt

Ayush said:


> the main reason for this according to me is cheaper price of lenovo laptops viz-a-viz an HP.



And reliable. Notice the Lenovo's score is WAY higher than it's competitors.

Rescuecom - Computer Reliability Report



Wright said:


> Im not sure if Chinese posters know about OPPO - but that is one Chinese company is making a big deal in the phone game.



Yea, the Find 5. It's one of the best 5" phones out there. And it has the highest built quality according to almost every reviewers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

that oppo find 5 is fugly. the older oppo finder look so much better design and built like a tank too.


----------



## sweetgrape

Hehe, In economy and industy, indian are always superficial, even in democracy, they too, although they are democratic country, it is not without reason tha why they don't have good leader lead them out of poverty.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I think the move shows how sensible and pragmatic the Chinese government deals with all aspects of life. Instead of wasting money in times of worldwide economic crisis, they opt for a pragmatic and realistic approach instead of pretending to be rich.


----------



## Okemos

Götterdämmerung;4518008 said:


> I think the move shows how sensible and pragmatic the Chinese government deals with all aspects of life. Instead of wasting money in times of worldwide economic crisis, they opt for a pragmatic and realistic approach instead of pretending to be rich.



Agree, to quote from the organizers, "we strive to create, hopefully, a fresh fashion of organizing big events in a thrift manner and reaping practical achievement at the same time"

The article never mentioned the budge cut was due to sluggish economy. The author then jumped to his own imaginary conclusion and put an eye-catching title to give some Indians virtual orgasm. China is now campaigning for frugality due to lavish lifestyle we have been seeing recently.


----------



## Echo_419

Oh no not again Indian members please stop posting anti China threads 
This will lead to trolling from even some Sane Chinese members 
Eg Chinese dragon & Bejingwalker 

For the love of god STOP


----------



## kena

Echo_419 said:


> Oh no not again Indian members please stop posting anti China threads
> This will lead to trolling from even some Sane Chinese members
> Eg Chinese dragon & Bejingwalker
> 
> For the love of god STOP



Stop getting so worked up. There is no anti China comment , only analysis of their economy. And , everyone is not as scared of internet chinese warriors as you are.


----------



## Echo_419

kena said:


> Stop getting so worked up. There is no anti China comment , only analysis of their economy. And , everyone is not as scared of internet chinese warriors as you are.



Oh BS 
The last thing I am gonna be sacred of Is Internet warriors 

& I am scared bcauz by bashing china regularly you are spoiling the image of Indians in the eyes of Chinese


----------



## Hellraiser007

Echo_419 said:


> Oh BS
> The last thing I am gonna be sacred of Is Internet warriors
> 
> & I am scared bcauz by bashing china regularly you are spoiling the image of Indians in the eyes of Chinese



Blame it on false flag pakistanis and bds here in pdf ......


----------



## Echo_419

Hellraiser007 said:


> Blame it on false flag pakistanis and bds here in pdf ......



Mene Kya demag Karab karna hai jo BD walo se bhes karonga 
Mere 12th hai yaar 
Ache no lane hai


----------



## kena

Maybe you have a bit of business in China for which you have to keep them happy. We dont and we dont take sh@t fron those who foul mouth our country..especially when they dont know the first thing they are talking about.




Echo_419 said:


> Oh BS
> The last thing I am gonna be sacred of Is Internet warriors
> 
> & I am scared bcauz by bashing china regularly you are spoiling the image of Indians in the eyes of Chinese


----------



## acid rain

lol, these are indicators of whats really happening behind the bamboo curtain in China.

A friggin trillion dollars in shadow banking and possible bad debt, a housing bubble, a credit bubble, a cooking books exposure, fake export numbers, fake GDP numbers, a forcefully devalued currency and inflation figures, PMI index in the negative, growth figures tanking inspite of the artificial numbers, Export and imports contracting.......WTH's going on?

The Global economy is really messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

theniubt said:


> And reliable. Notice the Lenovo's score is WAY higher than it's competitors.
> 
> Rescuecom - Computer Reliability Report



Indeed! Lenovo has ascended through the ranks with quality and contrary to stereotypes, its price is not cheap at all

Check this out @1,349.99 apiece:

*Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon Review*
by Avram Piltch on August 8, 2012

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon Review | Ultrabook Reviews



> *Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon shatters the mold of traditional laptops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[url]http://fareastgizmos.com*[/URL]
> 
> Photo credit: slashgear, lenovo, bwone, fareastgizmos


Pros: Lightweight and durable design; High-res screen with wide viewing angles; Long battery life; Great webcam; Fast charging time

Cons: Slower SSD than other Ultrabooks; No Ethernet or VGA; *A little pricey *

The Verdict: *The ThinkPad X1 Carbon is a stellar business Ultrabook, offering a high-res matte screen and long battery life in a slim and sturdy design. *

And check the various tests here:

@*Geekbench* Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon Review | Ultrabook Reviews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Much ado about nothing..


----------



## kena

The US Fed seems to be complicit in Chinese number fudging as their QE is critically dependent on low bond yields which is critically dependent on a buoyant stock market which is critically dependent on ...............good Chinese GDP.

Therein lies the miracle of rock steady Chinese growth in spite of pathetic slump in its markets -the US and EU for the last many years.





acid rain said:


> lol, these are indicators of whats really happening behind the bamboo curtain in China.
> 
> A friggin trillion dollars in shadow banking and possible bad debt, a housing bubble, a credit bubble, a cooking books exposure, fake export numbers, fake GDP numbers, a forcefully devalued currency and inflation figures, PMI index in the negative, growth figures tanking inspite of the artificial numbers, Export and imports contracting.......WTH's going on?
> 
> The Global economy is really messed up.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I am surprised (not anti-chinese here). I think lenovo is a f**kall company with f**kall products (I am NOT anti-chinese, just don't like lenovo. Before the trolls jump over me). I have always owned an HP and will continue to own one.


----------



## SirHatesALot

I own a Sony vaio and its pretty good my sister owns lenovo,never heard her complain.


----------



## acid rain

kena said:


> The US Fed seems to be complicit in Chinese number fudging as their QE is critically dependent on low bond yields which is critically dependent on a buoyant stock market which is critically dependent on ...............good Chinese GDP.
> 
> Therein lies the miracle of rock steady Chinese growth in spite of pathetic slump in its markets -the US and EU for the last many years.



Steady numbers as in the 7 - 8% GDP growth figures? or the 14.9% export increase? those are fake gdp numbers, where is the possibility of that sort of a growth in a completely slumped Global market and that too for a completely export driven economy, the 14% growth has already been proved as fake and CCP itself is investigating that.


The funniest bit that I see here is, owing to global export slump the Chinese are desperate to improve and increase their domestic markets - but the CCP comes up with a brilliant plan of enforcing austerity measures, reduced personal spending on gifts and products - so what happens to their attempt at improving their domestic market then? how will it improve when the CCP is advocating lower spending? LOL - can it get any dumber than that?


----------



## kena

Shift to domestic spending wont work. Chinese are not high income and save a lot. They are not like Americans to indulge in frenzied buying of Chinese junk. India is in a much better position. We did not create industrial overcapacity nor are we export oriented - market is mainly domestic. Plus most of our guys are still in rural professions. China I suspect is not higher than 3-4%






acid rain said:


> Steady numbers as in the 7 - 8% GDP growth figures? or the 14.9% export increase? those are fake gdp numbers, where is the possibility of that sort of a growth in a completely slumped Global market and that too for a completely export driven economy, the 14% growth has already been proved as fake and CCP itself is investigating that.
> 
> 
> The funniest bit that I see here is, owing to global export slump the Chinese are desperate to improve and increase their domestic markets - but the CCP comes up with a brilliant plan of enforcing austerity measures, reduced personal spending on gifts and products - so what happens to their attempt at improving their domestic market then? how will it improve when the CCP is advocating lower spending? LOL - can it get any dumber than that?


----------



## shuttler

*Various Lenovo Tablets*









*THE LENOVO® IDEAPAD® TAbLET P1*
Lenovo® recommends Windows® 7 Professional. KEY SPECIFICATIONS &#8226; Intel® processor 1.5GHz &#8226; Up to Genuine Windows® 7 Professional &#8226; 10.1&#8221; HD (1280x800) display









*THE LENOVO THINKPAD X220 TABLET*
Lenovo® recommends Windows® 7 Professional. THINKPAD X220 TABLET The ThinkPad® X220 Tablet combines the sophisticated performance and durability of a Lenovo® ThinkPad laptop with the latest innovations










*THE LENOVO IDEAPAD S10-3T TABLET*
THINKPAD Lenovo® recommends Windows® 7 Professional. X220 TABLET LENOVO ENHANCED EXPERIENCE 2.0 FOR WINDOWS® 7. FASTER AND OPTIMIZED FOR BUSINESS









*THE LENOVO® IDEAPAD® TABLET K1*
CAPTIVATE & ENTERTAIN &#8226; Integrated front (2M) & back (5M) mounted webcam &#8226; Full support for Flash content &#8226; 10-point multi-touch for an unmatched touch-screen experience


----------



## shuttler

Since 2006, Lenovo's market share ranking:

2006 @ no. 3
2007 @ no. 4
2008 @ no. 4
2009 @ no. 4
2010 @ no. 4
2011 @ no. 2
2012 @ no. 2

Market share of personal computer vendors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## acid rain

kena said:


> Shift to domestic spending wont work. Chinese are not high income and save a lot. They are not like Americans to indulge in frenzied buying of Chinese junk. India is in a much better position. We did not create industrial overcapacity nor are we export oriented - market is mainly domestic. Plus most of our guys are still in rural professions. China I suspect is not higher than 3-4%



The Chinese were beginning to spend...and quiet heavily too, Chinese market registered high automobile and electronics sale plus most numbers were increasing, especially real estate backed by easy financing options - but then its really dumb to take austerity and simplicity steps to curb domestic spending. 

Chinese Govt officials were spending quite lavishly but the last ccp directive is to heavily curb it - i am not sure why?

The export market has slumped with no sign of improvement visible and now the chinese want to curb their improving domestic market - (one of the biggest markets right now)? so what happens to their excess production capacities and their growth numbers?

I dont get it, they arent stupid, so why this new cuts in spending?

I would have liked to ask this question to a sane Chinese member - but there are none here.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Lanzhou-Urumqi high-speed railway, the longest such rail link under construction in the world*
*Challenging times on 'high-speed Silk Road'*
Updated: 2013-07-12 07:24


> Workers on new 1,776-km rail link no strangers to tough conditions, reports Cui Jia in Urumqi.
> 
> It was just after midnight in Hami prefecture in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and the construction workers on the Lanzhou-Urumqi high-speed railway had just started work.
> 
> The men work at night to avoid the intense heat of the day that causes the water in the concrete mix to evaporate too quickly and could compromise the strength of the bridge being built, making it too fragile to meet stringent safety and engineering standards.
> 
> The stifling summer heat is just one of the challenges facing the 30,000 workers on the Xinjiang section of the project.
> 
> The 1,776-km-long railway, which on completion will link the capitals of Gansu province and Xinjiang, crosses the desolate and inhospitable Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, the arid sands of the Gobi Desert and a number of high-wind areas. These features make construction of the rail link a difficult and risky task.
> 
> The project, dubbed the "high-speed Silk Road", is the longest high-speed railway under construction in the world and the first in China to be built partly across a plateau.
> 
> After five years' work in Gansu, Xinjiang and Qinghai province, the line is scheduled to be operational by the end of 2014. The team in Xinjiang expects to finish laying the tracks by November.
> 
> The bureau said construction of a railway to connect Hami prefecture with the Inner Mongolia autonomous region may begin by the end of the year, forging another link between Xinjiang and China's inland regions. Meanwhile, a railway linking southern Xinjiang's Hotan and Xigaze in the Tibet autonomous region is also under consideration.
> 
> *Wind zones*
> 
> In Xinjiang, strong winds are a major threat to the safety of the high-speed railway, according to Ma Xizhang of the project management department of Xinjiang Lanzhou-Urumqi Railway Co, which is responsible for construction of a 710-km stretch of railway in Xinjiang.
> 
> The high-speed railway will pass through three of the region's most-feared areas, where winds traveling at speeds of up to 166 km per hour regularly disrupt operations on the old Lanzhou-Urumqi railway and have even been known to overturn trains.
> 
> "The nature of the high-speed railway means the threat posed by the wind is much higher than for a conventional railway, so windproofing projects are crucial to its success," said Ma.
> 
> Earlier this week, China's first windproof railway tunnel was completed in the Shisanjianfang district of Hami, where the winds are strongest and gales occur on more than 250 days of the year.
> 
> Without citing a specific figure, Ma said the construction costs were high but the 1-km-long tunnel is essential. "When the company's inspection team arrived in the area in 2010, the windows in their cars were smashed by stones carried on the sudden, strong winds. If that happened to a high-speed train, it would be a disaster."
> 
> More than 65 percent of the Lanzhou-Urumqi high-speed railway in Xinjiang will cross these wind zones. In addition to the tunnels, windbreaks are also being erected to further ensure the safety of the trains. The scale of windproofing is the largest of all the high-speed railways currently under construction in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient artifacts
> 
> When the railway passes through Turpan prefecture it faces another challenge; a series of subterranean wells and irrigation channels called keraz, which date back to the Han Dynasties (206 BC-AD 220). There are thought to be around 1,600 keraz in the area around Turpan. They were built to prevent water evaporation in one of China's hottest areas and many are still in use.
> 
> Although the high-speed railway will only cross 14 keraz on its journey, all were reinforced before construction work began and bridges have been built to carry the engines and rolling stock over the ancient artifacts.
> 
> New hubs, purpose-built for high-speed trains, are also under construction. In addition to those in Urumqi and Hami city, stations are also being built in Turpan's Shanshan county and in Turpan city. Unlike the hubs on the old railway, the new stations will be located close to population centers to ensure ease of access. By 2020, Xinjiang will have four rail gateways to inland China, plus four circular lines to connect all the major cities in the region.
> 
> *New links
> 
> Local people are also enthusiastic about plans to build a railway to connect Kashgar in Xinjiang with the Pakistani port of Gwadar.
> 
> In June, Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said Pakistan would like to build new road and rail links to Kashgar and establish a Sino-Pakistani economic corridor. In February, China Overseas Port Holding Co took over the management of Gwadar, a deep-water port on the shores of the Arabian Sea and situated close to the Strait of Hormuz and the Iranian border.
> 
> If an overland link were to be established, Gwadar Port would become the starting point for deliveries of oil and natural gas to Xinjiang.
> 
> "We've already been asked to carry out research into the location of a station at Kashgar for the China-Pakistan railway, but a detailed plan and timetable have yet to be drafted," said Wang Yongzhi, deputy commissioner of Kashgar prefecture, in June.
> 
> Wang said China's long experience of construction work on plateaus could prove invaluable if the decision is made to build a railway across the Pamir Plateau.
> 
> Yuan Jianmin, director of Xinjiang logistic association, said most freight from Pakistan is transported to China via the sea route, a journey of more than a month, whereas a railway link would allow goods to be transported from Pakistan to cities around China in roughly 10 days.
> 
> The poor condition of the roads between Kashgar and Pakistan means the network is ineffective, constraining exports to Pakistan via the land port at Kashgar to just 100,000 metric tons each year, according to Wang. "A railway link between China and Pakistan railway would transform Kashgar and allow it to truly become an economic hub," he said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Hellraiser007 said:


> By what?
> 
> Selling your minerals and building unnecessary apartments?



by selling cheap stuffs to cheap people around world like you I suppose?


----------



## kena

The whole economy is a fraud...a smoke and mirrors economy actually made competitive by providing huge subsidies and artificial rock bottom raw material prices. The idea was to capture the world market by out pricing all other countries by using unfair dumping practices. And they have largely succeeded in the backdrop of a weak world economy which was now very price sensitive. In the process they get a lot of hard currency. But in typical chinese style , they unthinkingly kept at the game for too long, partly because the tiger they were riding- the US treasury bonds would not allow them to slow down. For if they slow, america goes in a recession, and all the hard earned bonds become junk as america cannot buy them back. Some fed chairman is famously supposed to have said that america's trade deficit was not america's problem, it was china's problem.






acid rain said:


> The Chinese were beginning to spend...and quiet heavily too, Chinese market registered high automobile and electronics sale plus most numbers were increasing, especially real estate backed by easy financing options - but then its really dumb to take austerity and simplicity steps to curb domestic spending.
> 
> Chinese Govt officials were spending quite lavishly but the last ccp directive is to heavily curb it - i am not sure why?
> 
> The export market has slumped with no sign of improvement visible and now the chinese want to curb their improving domestic market - (one of the biggest markets right now)? so what happens to their excess production capacities and their growth numbers?
> 
> I dont get it, they arent stupid, so why this new cuts in spending?
> 
> I would have liked to ask this question to a sane Chinese member - but there are none here.


----------



## Matrixx

Chinese are like crying girls....cant take any thing negative..


----------



## qwerrty

they should cancel it


----------



## Hellraiser007

rcrmj said:


> by selling cheap stuffs to cheap people around world like you I suppose?



Once the transformation of China from lower middle class to good per capita income state you can no longer produce cheap goods ..... .

Another thing is we can make our own goods and I use only branded ones and I prefer good Indian brands ......


----------



## gpit

illusion8 said:


> *China bans ads promoting extravagant gifts on radio, TV*
> 
> Beijing: The radio and television advertisements promoting lavish gifting will now be reportedly banned to prevent incorrect values as part of the austerity drive. The step has been taken as part of the governments campaign to curb corruption and lavish spending, as per BBC report.
> 
> The ban comes a week ahead of the start of lunar new year in which gifting is a common practise. Such advertisements will encourage people to be spendthrift, according to State Administration of Radio, Film and Television (Sarft), as per report.
> 
> The step has been taken a month ahead of once-in-a-decade change of leadership in China with new Communist Party leader, Xi Jinping emphasising on the austerity drive to reduce extravagance.
> 
> Earlier, the Chinese military was asked to strike off luxury banquets and liquor from its list of do's while hosting receptions for high-ranking officers, under a new austerity-cum-simplicity drive.
> 
> According to new regulations, such receptions should be kept simple and devoid of pomp.
> 
> Ten regulations drawn up by the Central Military Commission now headed by China's new Communist Party leader, Xi Jinping, who succeed Hu Jintao last month, said the events should be free of welcome banners, red carpets, floral arrangements, formations of soldiers, performances and souvenirs.
> 
> China bans ads promoting extravagant gifts on radio, TV




Hails to China!

People's money must be given back to the people, not the gov officials.

Unlike in some big democratic country when criminals are elected and bribery is rampant, China is purging and trying and jailing corrupted officials. So no more bribery (aka lavish gifts).


Back to the topic.

Guess all the infrastructures are already there, and no need to spend money on that. On top of that, corrupted officials or to-be-corrupted officials are in check due to the new leadership. 

It is not a surprise that money will be spent less. Hopefully China will thus levy less tax against its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*ZTE Wins Contract to Provide 3G Wi-Fi Router MF29 to UAE Operator du*
BY BUSINESS WIRE	
JULY 9, 2013 11:28 PM EDT

ZTE Wins Contract to Provide 3G Wi-Fi Router MF29 to UAE Operator du | Business Wire










Photo credit: 199it



*Grand Era V985 quadcore 3G*





Photo credit: qiicool



*ZTE Grand S*






*On cover page and featuring ZTE Grand S "Lead a Graceful Life with Grand S" - 2013 No.1 | Total No.23
*












*More about ZTE Grand S here*


*ZTE Corporation (&#8220;ZTE&#8221* (H share stock code: 0763.HK / A share stock code: 000063.SZ), a publicly-listed global provider of telecommunications equipment, network solutions and mobile devices, today announced that it has provided the Middle East&#8217;s fastest growing telecom service provider du, with its 3G Wi-Fi Router, the MF29. The devices will be made available from end of June 2013.





*ZTE&#12288;3G Wi-Fi Router, MF29.*

The Router will be used by du for its innovative &#8220;Office Connect&#8221; voice and broadband solutions offering in the complete UAE market. It is a first-of-its-kind product in the region and through Office Connect du would further strengthen its product and service offerings for SMEs in the UAE.

&#8220;ZTE is becoming prominent in UAE, providing terminal products to help build and sustain infrastructures. We are very excited about bringing these new products to market in the region with du and will continue to work with the operator to provide scalable and robust products to serve the telecommunications sector,&#8221; said Aymen Smaoui, General Manager, ZTE Corporation.

&#8220;Working with ZTE in the past two years we have had successful sales with the company&#8217;s terminal products and hope to continue that success with the new MF29 devices. The products support varied networks and are easy to use for our subscribers. We look forward to our on-going partnership with ZTE and supporting growth in Dubai,&#8221; said Hatem Bamatraf, Executive Vice President, Enterprise, du.

ZTE has been working with du to provide terminal products since 2011 and has successfully sold its MF668A USB modems (providing data speeds of 21Mbps) and its MF190 USB modems (providing data speeds of 7.2Mbps) in the UAE market. The ZTE MF29 is an enhanced, integrated 3G Wi-Fi Router for business users and residential users. With maximum speeds of up to 21Mbps and plug and play functionality, the wireless broadband internet service can be used on various devices across multiple networks.

*About du*

We opened for business in 2006. We offer mobile and fixed telephony, broadband connectivity and IPTV services to individuals, homes and businesses. We also provide carrier services for businesses and satellite up/downlink services for TV broadcasters.

As a rapidly-growing enterprise, we have a team of experts working to enhance and expand our bouquet of service offerings. Our people come from over 60 countries - we mirror the rich cultural diversity of our nation, while being able to serve our customers in a variety of languages. Over 50% of our senior management team and customer-facing employees are UAE nationals, and we remain committed to providing fulfilling opportunities for quality talent in a cosmopolitan working environment.

By the end of 2012, more than 6.45 million people and over 50,000 businesses have chosen to use our services. In a survey conducted by ARC Chart, we were named the Best Mobile Broadband Network 2012 in the Middle East and Africa region. We also ranked first in MENA&#8217;s Standard & Poor/Hawkamah Environmental, Social and Corporate Governance Index in 2011.

du is 39.5 percent owned by Emirates Investment Authority, 20.081 percent by Mubadala Development Company PJSC, 19.5 percent by Emirates Communications and Technology LLC and the remaining stake by public shareholders. du is listed on the Dubai Financial Market (DFM) and trades under the name &#8216;du&#8217;.

*About ZTE Mobile Devices*

ZTE Mobile Devices is a division of ZTE Corporation, a global telecommunications equipment, networks and mobile devices company headquartered in Shenzhen, China. ZTE is a publicly traded company listed on the Hong Kong and Shenzhen stock exchanges.

ZTE is one of the Top 5 mobile handset and smartphone manufacturers in the world, according to global industry analyst IDC. The company produces a complete range of mobile devices, including mobile phones, tablets, mobile broadband modems and hotspots and family desktop integration terminals.

A global leader, ZTE has partnerships with more than 230 major carriers and distributors in over 160 countries and regions around the globe. It also has strategic partnerships with 47 of the world&#8217;s top 50 carriers.
For more information, please visit: ZTE Devices - Bringing you closer


----------



## rcrmj

Matrixx said:


> Chinese are like crying girls....cant take any thing negative..



there is a big difference between real criticism and cynical retardness, 

example for the former: india's political system doesn't work
example for the latter: look at the funny poster



Hellraiser007 said:


> Once the transformation of China from lower middle class to good per capita income state you can no longer produce cheap goods ..... .
> 
> Another thing is we can make our own goods and I use only branded ones and I prefer good Indian brands ......



and we are 6700 per capital still selling goods to a 1300 level 'superpowa shining' country like crazy, and it has no sign of slowing down

and btw you can buy whatever the so called indian 'good' brand as much as you want in your dream```in reality they all made somewhere else kid``


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Yes this is what we r hoping, lets see.


----------



## Hellraiser007

rcrmj said:


> and we are 6700 per capital still selling goods to a 1300 level 'superpowa shining' country like crazy, and it has no sign of slowing down
> 
> and btw you can buy whatever the so called indian 'good' brand as much as you want in your dream```in reality they all made somewhere else kid``



We do not depend on China much for goods ..... 

Our brands are good and are also competing on global level.


----------



## rcrmj

kewell333 said:


> 1.US&#65306;132
> 2.China: 95
> 3.Japan: 62
> 4.France: 31
> 5.German: 29
> 6.UK: 26
> 7.Switzerland :14
> 8.South korean: 14
> 9.Netherlands :12
> 10.Canada: 9
> 11. Italy: 8
> 12. Spain: 8
> 13. Brazil: 8
> 14.Australia:8
> 15. India: 8



what is this rank suppose to mean?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

rcrmj said:


> what is this rank suppose to mean?



The are the numbers of Fortune500 companies each country has. Watch out, soon some Indian trolls will come and tell you that those companies are all fake and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

kena said:


> The whole economy is a fraud...a smoke and mirrors economy actually made competitive by providing huge subsidies and artificial rock bottom raw material prices. The idea was to capture the world market by out pricing all other countries by using unfair dumping practices. And they have largely succeeded in the backdrop of a weak world economy which was now very price sensitive. In the process they get a lot of hard currency. But in typical chinese style , they unthinkingly kept at the game for too long, partly because the tiger they were riding- the US treasury bonds would not allow them to slow down. For if they slow, america goes in a recession, and all the hard earned bonds become junk as america cannot buy them back. Some fed chairman is famously supposed to have said that america's trade deficit was not america's problem, it was china's problem.



I get you, but you and I are talking of two different thingss...

about your point, yes the chinese industry is a very heavily subsidised one and is Govt controlled, low interest credit driven, low wages and harsh working conditions and they filled the gap of providing low priced goods, goods that the fast modernising IT, electronics driven world badly needed - they polluted themselves and worked hard and in the bargain made some money and pulled out their starving poverty and famine ridden population out to a better life - all good for us, because we got a cheap alternative to fulfill our electronics and other goods needs. 

As for them buying US debt, thats a whole different bargain - the west is their biggest paying customer - if they refuse to accomodate them then they simply bring in anti dumping and polluting curbs and halt chinese exports effectively killing chinese industry - its a symbiotic relationship. Nothing wrong in that.

You havent attempted to answer my queries though - why this cut in domestic spending when they actually need their domestic market to grow to maintain their growth numbers. Especially when Infra based economy drivers are not yielding results because of low or losing returns and every yuan spent on infra is just giving back just 1/8th of value in return.


----------



## acid rain

Hellraiser007 said:


> We do not depend on China much for goods .....
> 
> Our brands are good and are also competing on global level.



We do depend on china for the cheap stuff, stuff that our population needs badly and cannot afford costlier alternatives, stuff that we cannot manufacture at those prices and quantities even if we try. Just imagine the prices of other phones and the china phones - can a rural person afford a sony, iphone or blackberry? but he can afford a china phone - the connectiivity has been established and the rural or poor has been connected to the world now. Another e.g. Laptops and PCs have become dirt cheap compared to before all thanks to china - lower prices have helped so many of our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

acid rain said:


> We do depend on china for the cheap stuff, stuff that our population needs badly and cannot afford costlier alternatives, stuff that we cannot manufacture at those prices and quantities even if we try. Just imagine the prices of other phones and the china phones - can a rural person afford a sony, iphone or blackberry? but he can afford a china phone - the connectiivity has been established and the rural or poor has been connected to the world now. Another e.g. Laptops and PCs have become dirt cheap compared to before all thanks to china - lower prices have helped so many of our people.



Micro max and other products of India are just establishing in our market. No reason to be pessimistic here.

The example you are showing which is mobile phones is not a valid one since there are other cheap phones which are of good quality like nokia and micro max are doing well.


----------



## acid rain

Hellraiser007 said:


> Micro max and other products of India are just establishing in our market. No reason to be pessimistic here.
> 
> The example you are showing which is mobile phones is not a valid one since there are other cheap phones which are of good quality like nokia and micro max are doing well.



Have you checked where micromax gets some of its components from - the most likely place would be China which makes it possible for micromax to make phones at those prices, same goes for nokia - they wouldnt have bothered to make phones cheaper if it werent for the chinese pricing.

The real upsurge was when Ambani brought in the 500 rupee phone - those phones sold in huge numbers, practically in the millions....you know what price he got those phones from China for? less than 200 rs.


----------



## Hellraiser007

acid rain said:


> Have you checked where micromax gets some of its components from - the most likely place would be China which makes it possible for micromax to make phones at those prices, same goes for nokia - they wouldnt have bothered to make phones cheaper if it werent for the chinese pricing.
> 
> The real upsurge was when Ambani brought in the 500 rupee phone - those phones sold in huge numbers, practically in the millions....you know what price he got those phones from China for? less than 200 rs.



Lets build our own product base .....


----------



## acid rain

Hellraiser007 said:


> Lets build our own product base .....



At 200 rs a phone?? IMPOSSIBLE.

can an Indian manufacturer match that price? you know what that move did for India?? it put a phone in the hands of practically every Indian citizen - crores of them - which helped increase our subscriber base hugely, also making it possible for cellular companies to slash tariff rates heavily owing to the huge subsscriber base and also helped them go big. It practically changed the whole mobile connectivity scenario of India immediately, with Multi billion dollar Indian cellular providers emerging overnite - indirectly all thanks to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *IdeaPad Yoga 13 Convertible Ultrabook*



*Chinese Economy News & Updates*

#2124 to #2159 (P.144)
#2214 (148)

*Lenovo overtakes HP in PC shipments (July 2013) 
*

2182	2186 
146	146 

2197	2204	2205 
147	147	147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Best Asia Yacht Builder Award&#8217; 2013 for Kingship*







April 16, 2013

http://www.charterworld.com

One of the top luxury motor yacht manufacturers in Asia, Kingship has been honoured with the *Best Asia Yacht Builder Award (30m and up) for the fourth time*, demonstrating once again its ability to consistently set new standards in quality as well as comfort.






On 29 March 2013, Asia Pacific Boating chose to host a gala dinner for all nominees and remarkable guests of the Asia Boating Awards 2013 at the Sanya Serenity Marina before the Hainan Rendezvous. Kingship is delighted to have taken the honors for &#8220;Best Asia Yacht Builder (30m and up)&#8221; for the second year running, and it is a great honor to receive such recognition from our industry and media fellows.

The company is going to take one step further to promote yacht building in Asia by bringing its motor yacht STAR to the Singapore Yacht Show (Berth S7, April 18 &#8211; 21).

*Luxury Charter Yacht Belle Isle - A Columbus 90 Yacht By Kingship.tif Luxury Yacht Image*





*Kingship Columbus 90 Superyacht Belle Isle.tif Luxury Yacht Image*










*Columbus 90 Expedition Yacht Belle Isle By Kingship - Owner Cabin.jpeg Luxury Yacht Image*





*Explorer yacht BELLE ISLE*





*Dining Area Of The Motor Yacht Belle Isle By Kingship - Columbus 90 Luxury Yacht Image*





*Columbus 90 Motor Yacht Belle Isle - A Kingship Charter Yacht.tif Luxury Yacht Image*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Kingship MAGELLEN 110-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Okemos

Hellraiser007 said:


> Xi is from a poor family and an ethnic minority. This guy was brought up in tough environment and I heard he used to sleep using bricks as pillows.
> 
> And he is just a simple person. I appreciate that. But I doubt the policies of simplicity.



What? No wonder you are so ignorant on anything China-related. Xi is neither from poor family nor an ethnic minority. His father is one big big CCP elder and he is Han. Use google or wikipedia first before comment? I thought Internet allows people access to easily available information.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Okemos said:


> What? No wonder you are so ignorant on anything China-related. Xi is neither from poor family nor an ethnic minority. His father is one big big CCP elder and he is Han. Use google or wikipedia first before comment? I thought Internet allows people access to easily available information.



At the age of Eight he was kept in poor conditions , *it is you who are ignorant here. Chinese do not know about their leaders ...... , no wonder you follow CCP blindly.*


*XI JINPING, THE NEW LEADER OF CHINA*


Xi Jinping was officially anointed as the new leader of China, succeeding Hu Jintao as General Secretary of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP), at its 18th Congress in November 2012. He officially takes the position in early 2013.

Xi is a Member of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee, member of the Secretariat of the CPC Central Committee, and secretary of the CPC Shanghai Municipal Committee. According to China.org, the Beijing government website: Xi Jinping is an ethnic Han and native of Fuping, Shaanxi Province, born in June 1953. He joined the CPC in January 1974 and began working in January 1969. He graduated from the School of Humanities and Social Sciences of Tsinghua University, majoring in Marxist theory and ideological education. With an on-the-job postgraduate education. [Source: China.org]

Regarded as a princeling, Xi is the son of a former reformist vice premier and husband of a famous singer. He attended elite Tsinghua University in Beijing and spent much of his career in Fujian Province. He was promoted to governor Fujian in 1999 after a number of provincial officials were implicated in a corruption scandal. In March 2008, Xi was appointed as Vice President at the National People&#8217;s Congress. [Source: Jonathan Fenby, The Guardian, November 7 2010; Michael Wines, New York Times, October 18, 2010; Edward Wong and Jonathan Ansfield, New York Times, January 23, 2011]

Xi Jinping&#8217;s father Xi Zhongxun was a powerful and long-time Communist. A Long March hero banished during the Cultural Revolution, Xi Zhongxun emerged as a reformer in the deng Xiaoping era and was the architect of China&#8217;s Special Economic Zones that were integral in kick starting the Chinese economy under Deng.

Xi Jinping ( pronounced Shee Jin-ping) was selected as one the 100 most influential people in the world by Time in 2009. In the magazine&#8217;s profile Joshua Ramo of Kissinger Associates wrote, &#8220;You can already feel the Chinese system starting to flex as it prepares to make way for him...Xi&#8217;s own experiences as a provincial leader and his firm politicians instinct suggest that he is trying to knot the interest groups of China&#8217;s ruling Communist Party into something capable of executing difficult political and economic reforms that have become essential. The running joke in Beijing is that anytime there is a potentially nasty task, Xi gets it: the Olympics...and now an urgent new working group on social stability.&#8221;

Xi is tall and stockily built in the view of some and portly in the eyes of others. He turned 57 in 2010. Singapore prime minister Lee Kuan Ye said, "I would put him in the Nelson Mandela class of persons. A person with enormous emotional stability who does not allow his personal misfortunes or sufferings to affect his judgment. In other words, he is impressive." After meeting Xi influential American consultant and China expert Sidney Rittenberg Jr. said, &#8220;I thought, This person is a brilliant politician.&#8221; When asked in 2002 if he was likely to become leader of China within the next decade, Xi said, "Are you trying to give me a fright?"


Xi Jinping&#8217;s Early Life


Xi Jinping (the family name is pronounced Shee) was born June 1, 1953, the son of revolutionary war hero and Long March veteran Xi Zhongxun. He was the third of four children born to the elder Xi's second wife. When he was a young child, his father was named vice premier, and the family moved into Zhongnanhai, the vermilion-walled Communist Party compound next to the Forbidden City, home of the late emperors. [Source: Barbara Demick and David Pierson, Los Angeles Times, February 11, 2012]

As son of one-time Vice Premier Xi Zhongxun, the younger Xi grew up in Beijing in the 1950s in a comfortable home when most Chinese were desperately poor. He went to China's premier military-run high school. Xi's family had their own cook and nannies, a driver and a Russian-made car, a telephone, a special supply of food earmarked for the leadership. Fearful of spoiling the children, the elder Xi made his son wear his sisters' hand-me-down clothing and shoes, which the family dyed so they wouldn't be in girlish colors, according to a biography published last year.

*But in 1962, Xi's father had a falling out with Mao and went to prison. The family was booted from their compound, forced to move around Beijing. "You grow up in an environment where everything is provided, and suddenly you're stripped naked and left in the cold," said a friend from Xi's younger days. The friend, who did not want to be quoted by name when discussing the leadership, described a world in which suddenly adrift teenagers would collect books left unguarded in libraries or discarded by people who feared persecution as intellectuals. "We had nothing to do to comfort ourselves but read," said the friend.*

When the Cultural Revolution started in 1966 the whole Xi family was punished for their father's alleged sins. Xi's mother was sent to a work camp in the countryside and Xi' Jinping's school was closed down and he was "sent down" to the countryside. Xi has described Mao's orders that intellectual youths be sent to the countryside as a welcome relief. He was sent to Liangjiahe, hundreds of miles southwest of Beijing and in Shaanxi province, his father's base in revolutionary days.


Xi Jinping&#8217;s Cave Home Years

In 1969 Xi was sent with 15 other teenagers from military families to in the yellow hills of Shaanxi Province as part of Mao&#8217;s campaign to toughen up educated urban youth during the chaotic Cultural Revolution. The area was remote and bleak, but had the advantage of being a region where his father had helped to establish a base for Communist forces in the 1930s. Xi was one of millions of Chinese youths driven into the countryside by Mao Tse-tung in those years. When Xi was caught returning to Beijing, he was sent to a labor camp for six months.

Barbara Demick and David Pierson wrote in the Los Angeles Times, &#8220;In 1969, a pale, gangly 15-year-old walked down a dirt road flanked by desiccated yellow cliffs from which generations of Chinese farmers had eked out a subsistence living. The path led to Liangjiahe, a village in in Shanxi Province in central China where the Communist Party was sending city youths to do hard labor during the Cultural Revolution. For nearly seven years, Xi Jinping lived there, making a cave his home. A thin quilt spread on bricks was his bed, a bucket was his toilet. Dinners were a porridge of millet and raw grain. "He ate bitterness like the rest of us," said one of the Liangjiahe farmers, Shi Yujiong, who was 25 years old when the teenager arrived. [Source: Barbara Demick and David Pierson, Los Angeles Times, February 11, 2012]

Liangjiahe is a tiny community of cave dwellings dug into arid hills and fronted by dried mud walls with wooden lattice entryways. He toiled alongside villagers, helping to build irrigation ditches and slept on bricks at night. He lived in a cave home for three years. "I ate a lot more bitterness than most people," Xi said in a rare 2001 interview with a Chinese magazine. &#8220;Knives are sharpened on the stone. People are refined through hardship. Whenever I later encountered trouble, I&#8217;d just think of how hard it had been to get things done back then and nothing would then seem difficult.&#8221; [Source: Jonathan Fenby, The Guardian, November 7 2010; Christopher Bodeen, Associated Press, November 15, 2012]

The Liangjiahe years are one of the most detailed accounts of Xi&#8217;s life and personality partly because he himself chronicled them as a formative experience. In a 1998 essay titled "Son of the Yellow Earth," Xi acknowledged early difficulties: "I was rather casual at first. The villagers had an impression of me as a guy who doesn't like to work hard." He wrote that he couldn't stand the fleas, the poor was food, the farm work hard. After a few months, he said, he ran away to Beijing. He was arrested during a crackdown on deserters from the countryside and sent to a work camp to dig ditches. Xi later returned to the village, and this time threw himself into his work. His pale complexion and white hands darkened; he learned to farm and carried heavy buckets of water from the well. He devised a biogas pit that converted waste into energy. "Xi has an advantage," said Zhang Musheng, a former government official and has met the vice president several times. "He lived at the bottom for a long period. It makes him understand the current conditions in China very well."

Xi's time in the village is key to the image the Communist Party has spun of a tireless, selfless volunteer. Leo Lewis wrote in The Times, &#8220;Liangjiahe, with its life of hard labour, remains a vital part of the official image-building: he arrived with the "princeling" credentials of the elite, as the son of one of Chairman Mao's closest revolutionary colleagues. But, by villagers' accounts, he stoically "ate bitterness" with the peasantry. "Of course we never guessed he would lead China, but from what we know of him in Liangjiahe, I think he could be a good leader," one villager said. [Source: Leo Lewis, The Times, November 3, 2012]


Villagers Recall Xi Jinping&#8217;s Cave Home Years

Liangjiahe villagers recall Xi as a tall bookworm who eventually earned their respect. They said Xi spent his days working in the dusty fields and his evenings reading by the light of a kerosene lamp. They said he was a passionate reader who became annoyed if anyone touched his books. Leo Lewis wrote in The Times, &#8220;Most villagers recall a teen workaholic, digging ditches in trousers held up with blasting fuse, his pale skin slowly tanning in the sun. During his Liangjiahe years, Mr Xi adapted to the loneliness of life in a cave, read books on Marxism, chemistry and mathematics late into the night and built the province's first biogas tank. His cave home, still occupied by a farming family, became the village meeting spot. His experiments with biogas - run from pig manure - were replicated across the area and produced cooking fuel for scores of homes. When he left, said one villager, everyone wanted to invite him to their caves to host his final dinner in Liangjiahe. [Source: Leo Lewis, The Times, November 3, 2012]

Chai Chunyi, a 63-year-old villager with tobacco-stained teeth, described Xi to the Los Angeles Times as a clueless city boy who arrived lugging a heavy suitcase full of books. "At first, we couldn't understand his accent and he couldn't understand us," Chai said. "But he worked really hard. He didn't complain like some of the others from the city." "When he first arrived, he wasn't that impressive," a villager who gave his name as Gong, told The Times. Recalling Xi's arrival, Gong said, "He once taught us how to grow tobacco, but it wasn't very successful at all. Nobody grows tobacco here now. We just raise pigs." &#8220;He was always very sincere and worked hard alongside us. He was also a big reader of really thick books,&#8221; Shi Chunyang, then a friend of Xi and now a local official, told AP.


Xi Jinping&#8217;s Early Displays of Leadership During Cave Home Years

Even at that early age, though his conciliatory leadership style was evident. &#8220;When people had a conflict with each other, they would go to him, and he&#8217;d say, Come back in two days,&#8217;&#8221; Lu Nengzhong, the patriarch of a cave home where Mr. Xi lived for three years,&#8221; told the New York Times. &#8220;By then, the problem had solved itself.&#8221; Xi came to hate ideological struggles. In an essay published in 2003, he wrote, &#8220;Much of my pragmatic thinking took root back then, and still exerts a constant influence on me.&#8221;

Xi was rejected for Communist Party membership nine times due to his father&#8217;s political problems. Barbara Demick and David Pierson wrote in the Los Angeles Times, "Despite the years of persecution, Xi still sought out the Communist Party's approval. He applied eight times to join its youth league, but nobody would accept his paperwork until he invited a young man who served as the local party secretary for a fried egg and steamed bread in the cave and pleaded his case. Xi finally gained party membership in 1974 after the an order was given not to penalize people for their parents misdeed. [Source: Barbara Demick and David Pierson, Los Angeles Times, February 11, 2012]

Leo Lewis wrote in The Times, By the time he was recommended in 1975 for a place to study at Tsinghua University in Beijing, Mr Xi had established himself as a key figure in the village and a young man of considerable charisma. "His performance was outstanding," said one Liangjiahe resident. "He went to nearby villages to organise meetings and study sessions. Before long, he became our village party secretary." His entry into the party was not straightforward. He was turned down many times and accepted only when he won endorsement by the township secretary of the Communist Youth League. [Source: Leo Lewis, The Times, November 3, 2012]


Xi Jinping's Cave Hometown Today

Xi returned to Liangjiahe only once, in 1992, when he gave an alarm clock to each household. In Liangjiahe today, the older people who knew Xi are proud and hopeful about his ascension. The village remains poor, but with many new comforts: electricity, running water and a road that residents say was paved because of Xi's intercession. He had remained in touch with some of the villagers, helping the disabled son of one of his hosts get an operation on his leg. In 1993, he came back to visit, bringing with him a gift of watches. "He had enough watches for each household to get one," said villager Chai. "But the party secretary in the village took some of them, so many houses didn't get them."

On Liangjiahe today, Leo Lewis wrote in The Times, &#8220;In the remote hamlet of Liangjiahe, tucked among the parched mountains of China's northwest Shaanxi province, the corn harvest is in, firewood has been gathered for winter and the lanes are usually quiet. But on the winding approach road, activity is frenetic. Five work parties are laying a new surface and a huge bridge is being built to bear the future stream of traffic. When the Communist Party appoints China's new leader, Liangjiahe will be known as the village where Xi Jinping&#8217;s character was honed by rural hardship. Residents are expecting tourists. [Source: Leo Lewis, The Times, November 3, 2012]

Christopher Bodeen of Associated Press wrote: Local Communist Party officials and police in Liangjiahe followed reporters on a visit and asked them to leave, showing how the party wants to control information about Xi&#8217;s past. But they did allow brief interviews, including with Shi, described by villagers as Xi&#8217;s former &#8220;iron buddy.&#8221; Shi stood across from the now-abandoned, one-room home where Xi lived with a local family, and recalled the day Xi departed at age 22. &#8220;No one wanted to see him go,&#8221; Shi said. [Source: Christopher Bodeen, Associated Press, November 15, 2012]


Xi Jinping&#8217;s Rise After His Father&#8217;s Rehabilitation

Xi relied on family ties and party's recommendation to enter Tsinghua University, a top Beijing university and the same one Hu Jintao attended. The party selected his major, chemical engineering. He graduated from the school of humanities and social sciences but he never worked in the field. He later picked up a doctorate in Marxist theory and ideological education, making him one of the few Chinese leader educated in the arts rather than engineering. [Source: Edward Wong and Jonathan Ansfield, New York Times, January 23, 2011; Jonathan Fenby, The Guardian]

By the time Mao died in 1976 Xi's father had been restored to office. After graduating from Tsinghua Xi secured a plum position as secretary to Defense Minister Geng Biao, one of his father&#8217;s old comrades, working in the general office of the state council&#8212;the equivalent of the government&#8212;and the central military commission. Geng Biao was a powerful military bureaucrat allied with Mr. Xi&#8217;s father. Xi worked for three years as Geng&#8217;s private secretary when Geng was Minister of Defense. [Ibid]

Xi's father was politically rehabilitated in 1978 and later appointed by Deng Xiaoping as party secretary for Guangdong province, implementing economic reforms in an area that was to become the engine of the new China. No longer a liability, his father used his connections to get Xi a plum job as an assistant to Geng Biao, a fellow revolutionary who headed the powerful Central Military Commission.

The young man married an elegant, well-connected woman, Ke Lingling, whose father was China's ambassador to Britain.

http://factsanddetails.com/china.php?itemid=1678&catid=2


----------



## Okemos

Hellraiser007 said:


> At the age of Eight he was kept in poor conditions , *it is you who are ignorant here. Chinese do not know about their leaders ...... , no wonder you follow CCP blindly.*
> 
> 
> *XI JINPING, THE NEW LEADER OF CHINA*



Hi ignorant troll, I don't need you give me huge quote from internet. If Xi, son of former vice premier, is from poor family, then everybody of his age, including all leaders in China, are from poor family. Most people of his age suffered during cultural revolution and youngsters sent to countryside. 

Cave hometown? Cave housing style is popular in Loess plateau and Xi was born in Beijing. He spent his youth in countryside just like all youth in big cities were sent by Mao to experience rural life. If you call that "from poor family," sure, yeah, all those city youth born in 50-60s are from poor family. /rolleyes 

Also you might google again and dig out an article how he is an ethnic minority. 

Stupid troll, now leave me alone and I am gonna ignore you.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Okemos said:


> Hi ignorant troll, I don't need you give me huge quote from internet. If Xi, son of former vice premier, is from poor family, then everybody of his age, including all leaders in China, are from poor family. Most people of his age suffered during cultural revolution and youngsters sent to countryside.
> 
> Cave hometown? Cave housing style is popular in Loess plateau and Xi was born in Beijing. He spent his youth in countryside just like all youth in big cities were sent by Mao to experience rural life. If you call that "from poor family," sure, yeah, all those city youth born in 50-60s are from poor family. /rolleyes
> 
> Also you might google again and dig out an article how he is an ethnic minority.
> 
> Stupid troll, now leave me alone and I am gonna ignore you.



Have you read what I have posted ?

Chinese always try to troll with out reading anything ......


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hellraiser007 said:


> Have you read what I have posted ?
> 
> Chinese always try to troll with out reading anything ......



What were the conditions that India's highest leader (Sonia) grew up in?

Born in Europe to a European family, and working as a waitress?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What were the conditions that India's highest leader (Sonia) grew up in?
> 
> Born in Europe to a European family, and working as a waitress?



Sonia is not our Leader but MMS is.


----------



## cirr

Business Spectator July 15, 2013 12:17PM

*CHINA'S economy expanded in line with expectations in the June quarter, according to official data.*

China's gross domestic product (GDP) came in at 7.5 per cent in the quarter, down slightly from the previous quarter's 7.7 per cent but equal to the central government's target annual target.

Bloomberg was expecting the nation's GDP for the three months to June to expand by 7.5 per cent.

The Australian dollar rose to US91.08 cents, up from US90.75 before the GDP data was released. The ASX 200 gained 0.1 per cent on the announcement.

Meanwhile, industrial production was also in line with expectations.

In June, industrial production increased 9.3 per cent, in line with a forecast 9.3 per cent rise.

China's retail sales lifted 12.7 per cent in March, also in line with expectations.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Very nice. 

It should be noted that we are adding FAR more to our economy, with 7.5% of $8.3 trillion, compared to when we were growing at 12% of a $4 trillion economy.

Base economic size matters, not just percentage. The larger the base economy, the more GDP that gets added every year, even if the percentage is lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's GDP growth slows to 7.5 percent, tests reform push*

By Langi Chiang and Jonathan Standing

BEIJING | Sun Jul 14, 2013 10:42pm EDT







*(Reuters) - China's GDP growth slowed in the second quarter to 7.5 percent year-on-year as weak overseas demand weighed on output and investment, lining up a test of Beijing's resolve to revamp the world's second-biggest economy in the face of deteriorating data.*

Other figures showed industrial output in June rising slightly less than forecast compared with a year earlier, but retail sales increasing more than had been expected.

The latest year-on-year economic growth reading compared with the median forecast in a Reuters poll of 7.5 percent and showed the pace of economic activity easing from 7.7 percent annual growth in January-March.

"These figures are not surprising, adding to signs of downward pressure on China's economy," said Zhou Hao, an economist at ANZ Bank in Shanghai.

The Australian dollar, which is highly sensitive to Chinese demand for Australian raw materials, rose on relief the GDP numbers were not weaker, following last week's report of a surprise fall in exports in June from a year earlier.

China's statistics bureau said the economy's performance in the first half of the year was stable overall and that indicators were within a reasonable range.

*New Premier Li Keqiang has been prominent in pushing for economic reform over fast-line growth, suggesting the government is in no rush to offer fresh stimulus to revive an economy in a protracted slowdown.*

With the latest GDP data, China's growth has slowed down in nine of the last 10 quarters.

The government's official growth target for 2013 is 7.5 percent, impressive by world standards but it would be the slowest pace in 23 years for China.

*The latest data showed the economy grew 7.6 percent in the first half of the year from a year earlier*, just ahead of the full-year target.

Analysts have cut their forecasts for 2013 full-year growth in recent weeks following a run of weak data and government comments on slowing growth. Ahead of Monday's economic figures, they were mostly forecasting 2013 growth between 7 and 7.5 percent.

Last week, customs data showed China's exports fell 3.1 percent in June against forecasts for a rise of 4 percent, while imports dipped 0.7 percent versus an expected 8.0 percent rise. The customs administration added that the outlook for July to September was "grim.

Other figures had shown factory-gate deflation persisted for a 16th straight month, backing the view that the economy, plagued by industrial overcapacity, is losing momentum.

*Annual consumer inflation* accelerated more than expected in June, but remained subdued at *2.7 percent*, below Beijing's annual target of 3.5 percent.

The main worry for China's leaders is if the economic slowdown leads to high unemployment that could spark social unrest. So far government officials say *employment is stable*.

So for now, economists do not see any major stimulus or policy shift and instead expect the government to tough out the slowdown as they pursue a longer-term vision of reforming the economy towards consumer-led, rather than export- and investment-led growth.

Beijing is still cleaning up trillions of dollars in local government debt left over from its last spending spree during the 2008/2009 global financial crisis, while trying to rein in off-balance-sheet loans.

"*The focus is still on reforms. The chances of a cut in interest rates or banks' reserve ratio look slim*," Xu Hongcai, senior economist at the China Centre for International Economic Exchanges (CCIEE), a think-tank in Beijing, said before the release of the GDP data.

"*Previously, when the economy was not good, local officials held out their hands for money from the central government. But now they have to embrace reforms as no money will be given*."

(Additional reporting by Kevin Yao; Editing by Neil Fullick)

China's GDP growth slows to 7.5 percent, tests reform push | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Our 2013 GDP should be around 9.3 trillion USD, which is not bad at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very nice.
> 
> It should be noted that we are adding FAR more to our economy, with 7.5% of $8.3 trillion, compared to when we were growing at 12% of a $4 trillion economy.
> 
> Base economic size matters, not just percentage. The larger the base economy, the more GDP that gets added every year, even if the percentage is lower.



China has no wish to play the role of global growth engine when everyone is having a hard time&#12290;

And hard time is the best time to carry out all the reforms required for future growth&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our 2013 GDP should be around 9.3 trillion USD, which is not bad at all.



The government has many tools at its disposal to stimulate the economy if it so desires and decides&#12290;

Reducing the sky high bank reserve ratio is one such tool&#12290;

Lowering the relatively high interest rate when the inflation is subdued is another&#12290;

Lifting restriction on car purchases in major cities is a third&#12290;

Relaxing the severe policies in place limiting the purchase of properties is a fourth&#12290; 

With 101 trillion yuan in private and corporate savings nationwide&#65292;the government can always issue bonds to raise the necessary funds for bringing forward or speeding up infrastructure programmes planned or under construction&#12290;

etc&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The 3rd pillar of economic output&#65292;i.e. trade&#65292;now counts for only *0.1%* of China's GDP growth&#12290;

Those who claim that the Chinese growth story is dependent on exports should have his or her brain checked&#65292;thoroughly&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

cirr said:


> The 3rd pillar of economic output&#65292;i.e. trade&#65292;now counts for only *0.1%* of China's GDP growth&#12290;
> 
> Those who claim that the Chinese growth story is dependent on exports should have his or her brain checked&#65292;thoroughly&#12290;


Man, the whole world knows that Chinese economy is based on manufacturing and export. Don't spread garbage. You can't alter the truth.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Truth Finder said:


> Man, the whole world knows that Chinese economy is based on manufacturing and export. Don't spread garbage. You can't alter the truth.



LOL, what a joke. 

Here are some facts for you:

China unlocks right kind of growth - Financial Times



> China has never lacked for growth over the past decade but it has suffered from the wrong kind of growth, developing a dangerous reliance on investment.
> 
> *Tucked into its latest economic data was evidence that the country has finally started to address this problem. Consumption clearly surpassed investment as China&#8217;s biggest growth engine*, reinforcing a trend that emerged earlier this year &#8211; and something that has rarely happened over the past decade.
> 
> *In the first three quarters, consumption accounted for 55 per cent of growth, while investment contributed 50.5 per cent. With external demand weak, net exports actually subtracted 5.5 per cent*, according to data from the national statistics bureau.



Consumption is now the LARGEST component of Chinese economic growth, followed by Investment.

Net exports actually SUBTRACTED from our GDP growth. And that's not uncommon, in the past few years Net exports have been a negative component of our GDP growth.

Pedalling prosperity | The Economist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Truth Finder said:


> Man, the whole world knows that Chinese economy is based on manufacturing and export. Don't spread garbage. You can't alter the truth.


EU USA are biggest importer of Chinese food, so they like "garbage"? seems only indian know the truth?

The whole world know indian are loser, more than 1 million indian childeren die every year, poor indian cann't afford chinese "garbage", what a pity!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

China Is 175.6% Dependent on the U.S.

The Chinese economy increased its dependence on the United States last year according to recently released trade figures from Beijing and Washington.

China&#8217;s overall trade surplus in 2011 was $155.1 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.

And how much of that surplus is related to America?  Commerce Department figures show that, through the first 11 months of last year, China&#8217;s trade surplus against the United States was $272.3 billion. That&#8217;s up from $252.4 billion for the same period in 2010, a 7.9% increase.

The Commerce Department has not released the December trade number yet, and some are predicting that China&#8217;s surplus against us will top $300 billion when all the figures are in. Yet let&#8217;s assume, merely to be conservative, that China&#8217;s December surplus is zero. If December&#8217;s surplus is zero, then 175.6% of China&#8217;s overall trade surplus last year related to sales to the United States. That&#8217;s up from full-year figures for the three preceding years: 149.2% for 2010, 115.7% for 2009, and 90.1% for 2008.

Notice a trend? The Chinese economy is becoming even more hooked on selling things to the United States. Why the big jump last year? Because orders from the 27-nation European Union for Chinese goods collapsed. And if Europe falls apart this year&#8212;increasingly likely&#8212;China will become even more reliant on the American consumer.

President Obama, in his State of the Union message on Tuesday, is expected to announce the creation of a China trade task force that will combine officials from the Treasury, Commerce, and Energy Departments as well as the U.S. Trade Representative&#8217;s office.

Is the concept a good one? Ted Alden of the Council on Foreign Relations praised the idea in the January 12 Nelson Report when he said &#8220;this should be seen as an opportunity for creative thinking about trade enforcement.&#8221;

Perhaps it is, but we don&#8217;t need to get fancy on this issue. All we need is for President Obama to tell the Chinese that they need us more than we need them. And all he has to say is &#8220;175.6%.&#8221; The clever officials in Beijing will not need interpreters to figure out what that means.

FORBES

China Is 175.6% Dependent on the U.S. - Forbes

The surplus money is used in growth.



sweetgrape said:


> EU USA are biggest importer of Chinese food, so they like "garbage"? seems only indian know the truth?
> 
> The whole world know indian are loser, more than 1 million indian childeren die every year, poor indian cann't afford chinese "garbage", what a pity!!



In China, 200 million ppl live on less than $1.25/day, 44o million less than$2/day, 700 million less than $3/day and over 1000 million less than $4/day.
91% Chinese live on less than the bottom of 9% US population's wealth.
The pot calling the kettle black .


----------



## sweetgrape

Truth Finder said:


> China Is 175.6% Dependent on the U.S.
> 
> The Chinese economy increased its dependence on the United States last year according to recently released trade figures from Beijing and Washington.
> 
> China&#8217;s overall trade surplus in 2011 was $155.1 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.
> 
> And how much of that surplus is related to America?  Commerce Department figures show that, through the first 11 months of last year, China&#8217;s trade surplus against the United States was $272.3 billion. That&#8217;s up from $252.4 billion for the same period in 2010, a 7.9% increase.
> 
> The Commerce Department has not released the December trade number yet, and some are predicting that China&#8217;s surplus against us will top $300 billion when all the figures are in. Yet let&#8217;s assume, merely to be conservative, that China&#8217;s December surplus is zero. If December&#8217;s surplus is zero, then 175.6% of China&#8217;s overall trade surplus last year related to sales to the United States. That&#8217;s up from full-year figures for the three preceding years: 149.2% for 2010, 115.7% for 2009, and 90.1% for 2008.
> 
> Notice a trend? The Chinese economy is becoming even more hooked on selling things to the United States. Why the big jump last year? Because orders from the 27-nation European Union for Chinese goods collapsed. And if Europe falls apart this year&#8212;increasingly likely&#8212;China will become even more reliant on the American consumer.
> 
> President Obama, in his State of the Union message on Tuesday, is expected to announce the creation of a China trade task force that will combine officials from the Treasury, Commerce, and Energy Departments as well as the U.S. Trade Representative&#8217;s office.
> 
> Is the concept a good one? Ted Alden of the Council on Foreign Relations praised the idea in the January 12 Nelson Report when he said &#8220;this should be seen as an opportunity for creative thinking about trade enforcement.&#8221;
> 
> Perhaps it is, but we don&#8217;t need to get fancy on this issue. All we need is for President Obama to tell the Chinese that they need us more than we need them. And all he has to say is &#8220;175.6%.&#8221; The clever officials in Beijing will not need interpreters to figure out what that means.
> 
> FORBES
> 
> China Is 175.6% Dependent on the U.S. - Forbes
> 
> The surplus money is used in growth.
> 
> 
> 
> In China, 200 million ppl live on less than $1.25/day, 44o million less than$2/day, 700 million less than $3/day and over 1000 million less than $4/day.
> 91% Chinese live on less than the bottom of 9% US population's wealth.
> The pot calling the kettle black .



So, in what do you think suplus money should be used? I know you have huge trade dificit too, you post these just to prove that other country growth is depend on india?

And, If just china depend on USA, why USA don't cut the trade with China? I don't think you indian like you with low IQ can understand these, most of indian are superficial, all these can explain why they are still poor after independence, all president are impotent, can't lead indian ot of poverty, a biggest loser country!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

sweetgrape said:


> So, in what do you think suplus money should be used? I know you have huge trade dificit too, you post these just to prove that other country growth is depend on india?
> 
> And, If just china depend on USA, why USA don't cut the trade with China? I don't think you indian like you with low IQ can understand these, most of indian are superficial, all these can explain why they are still poor after independence, all president are impotent, can't lead indian ot of poverty, a biggest loser country!!!



You have no idea of India. The colored line suggests that. India is run by the PM, not by The President.


----------



## shuttler

We have more than $3 trillion current assets on our balance sheet not to meniton we are holding some of the biggest mineral reserves in the world. 
7.6% growth in the first half year meets our expectations
It is good for us to apply pressure on the brake, re-calibrating ourselves for the next economic surge on improved quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China's Economy in the First Half of 2013: Stable and Moderate Growth
1$=6.14&#65509;
China's Economy in the First Half of 2013: Stable and Moderate Growth 
National Bureau of Statistics of China&#12288;2013-07-15 10:00:00 


15 July 2013

In the first half of 2013, faced with the complicated and volatile economic environment at home and abroad, the Central Party Committee and the State Council have committed to the general tone of making progress while ensuring the stability, centered on improving the quality and efficiency of economic growth, continued to carry out the proactive fiscal policy and prudent monetary policy, created conditions for economic restructuring through reforms and restructuring in turn unleashed potential for economic growth. As a result, the overall national economy realized steady development and grew at a moderate pace.

According to the preliminary estimation, the gross domestic product (GDP) of China in the first half of this year was 24,800.9 billion yuan, *a year-on-year increase of 7.6 percent calculated at comparable prices*. Specifically, the growth of the first quarter was 7.7 percent, and 7.5 percent for the second quarter. The value added of the primary industry was 1,862.2 billion yuan, up by 3.0 percent; that of the secondary industry was 11,703.7 billion yuan, up by 7.6 percent; and that of the tertiary industry was 11,235.0 billion yuan, up by 8.3 percent. The gross domestic product of the second quarter of 2013 went up by 1.7 percent on a quarterly basis.

*1. Agricultural Production Achieved Stable Growth and Summer Grain Continued to Get Harvests.*

The total output of summer grain was 131.89 million tons, an increase of 1.96 million tons, up by 1.5 percent year-on-year. The output of summer rapeseed was 13.48 million tons, an increase of 450 thousand tons, up by 3.4 percent. In the first half of this year, the total output of pork, beef, mutton and poultry reached 39.16 million tons, a year-on-year decrease of 0.2 percent. The output of pork reached 26.14 million tons, up by 1.0 percent. The number of pigs in stock was 452.50 million, down by 0.6 percent, while the number of slaughtered pigs was 342.11 million, an increase of 1.1 percent.

*2. Industrial Production Grew Steadily with Enterprises Profits Continued to Increase. *

In the first half, the total value added (calculated at comparable price) of the industrial enterprises above designated size was up by 9.3 percent year-on-year, a decrease of 0.2 percentage point than that in the first quarter. An analysis on different types of enterprises showed that the value added growth of the state-owned and state holding enterprises went up by 5.2 percent; collective enterprises 5.0 percent; share-holding enterprises 10.9 percent; and 7.4 percent growth for enterprises funded by foreign investors or investors from Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan provinces. The year-on-year growth of heavy industry was 9.6 percent, and 8.4 percent for the light industry. All the 41 industrial divisions registered year-on-year growth. In terms of different areas, the growth in eastern, central and western regions was 8.7 percent, 10.0 percent and 10.5 percent respectively. Out of the 464 kinds of industrial products, 325 of them registered year-on-year increase in output. Of this total, electricity went up by 4.4 percent, crude steel up by 7.4 percent, rolled steel up by 10.2 percent, cement up by 9.7 percent, plain glass up by 10.8 percent, ten kinds of nonferrous metals up by 10.0 percent, coke up by 7.4 percent, sulfuric acid (converted into 100 percent) up by 7.3 percent, caustic soda (converted into 100 percent) up by 4.7 percent, chemical fiber up by 5.8 percent, ethylene up by 4.6 percent, micro computer equipment up by 6.4 percent. The output of integrated circuits was up by 9.8 percent, and motor vehicles up by 15.2 percent with the output of cars grew by 16.1 percent. In the first half, the sales ratio of industrial enterprises above designated size was 97.5 percent, maintaining the same level in the same period of last year. The export delivery value of the industrial enterprises above designated size reached 5,342.6 billion yuan, up by 4.8 percent. In June, the total value added of the industrial enterprises above designated size was up by 8.9 percent year-on-year, or 0.68 percent month-on-month.

In the first five months of this year, the profits made by industrial enterprises above designated size stood at 2,081.2 billion yuan, up by 12.3 percent year-on-year, an increase of 0.2 percentage point than that in the first quarter, and it was down by 2.4 percent in the same period in 2012. Of this total, the profit from primary activities was 2,327.2 billion yuan, up by 11.4 percent. Among the 41 industrial divisions, 33 divisions registered year-on-year increase in profits from primary activities, 6 divisions witnessed reduction in profits, one division turned into profits from losses, and one division suffered less losses. In the first five months, the costs for per-hundred-yuan turnover of primary activities of the industrial enterprises above designated size reached 85.41 yuan. The profit rates of industrial enterprise above designated size from all activities and their primary activities are 5.35 percent and 5.99 percent respectively.

*3. Investment in Fixed Assets Enjoyed Relatively Fast Growth while That in the Tertiary Industry Grew Faster Compared with the Whole. *

In the first half, the investment in fixed assets (excluding rural households) was 18,131.8 billion yuan, a year-on-year growth of 20.1 percent (a real growth of 20.1 percent after deducting price factors), which was 0.8 percentage point lower than that in the first quarter, or 0.3 percentage point lower than that in the same period of 2012. Of this total, that in the state-owned and state holding enterprises reached 5,734.2 billion yuan, an increase of 17.5 percent; private investment reached 11,558.4 billion yuan, up by 23.4 percent. In term of different areas, the growth in eastern, central and western regions was 18.7 percent, 23.6 percent and 22.7 percent respectively. The investment in the primary industry reached 388.4 billion yuan, up by 33.5 percent year-on-year; that in the secondary industry was 7,805.2 billion yuan, up by 15.6 percent; and that in the tertiary industry was 9,938.2 billion yuan, up by 23.5 percent. Of the investment in the secondary industry, that in industry reached 7,657.2 billion yuan, up by 16.2 percent. Of this total, the investment in mining was 545.4 billion yuan, up by 8.8 percent; manufacturing 6,325.7 billion yuan, up by 17.1 percent; and the production and supply of electricity, heat, gas and water 786.1 billion yuan, up by 14.5 percent. The investment in infrastructural facilities (excluding the production and supply of electricity, heat, gas and water) was 2,726.2 billion yuan, up by 25.3 percent. The funds in place for investment in the first half were 21,740.1 billion yuan, up by 20.1 percent. Specifically, the government budgetary funds went up by 18.9 percent, domestic loans up by 13.0 percent, self-raising funds up by 18.6 percent, foreign investment down by 8.4 percent. The total planned investment in newly-started projects was 17,327.7 billion yuan, a year-on-year increase of 15.1 percent. The number of projects started in the first half was 199,834, an increase of 25,169 year-on-year. In June, the investment in fixed assets (excluding rural households) went up by 1.51 percent month-on-month.

In the first half, the total investment in real estate development was 3,682.8 billion yuan, a year-on-year growth of 20.3 percent (a real growth of 20.3 percent after deducting price factors), which was 0.1 percentage point higher than that in the first quarter, or 3.7 percentage points higher than that in the same period of 2012. Of this total, the investment in residential buildings went up by 20.8 percent, which was 0.3 percentage point lower than that in the first quarter, or 8.8 percentage points higher than that in the same period last year. Floor space of houses newly started in the first half was 959.01 million square meters, up by 3.8 percent. Specifically, the floor space of residential buildings started in the first half increased by 2.9 percent. The floor space of commercial buildings sold reached 514.33 million square meters, up by 28.7 percent, which was 8.4 percentage points lower than that in the first quarter, while it was down by 10.0 percent in the same period of last year. Of this total, that of residential buildings went up by 30.4 percent. The sales of commercial buildings in the first half were 3,337.6 billion yuan, up by 43.2 percent, or 18.1 percentage points lower than that in the first quarter, while it was down by 5.2 percent in the same period of last year. Of this total, that of residential buildings was up by 46.0 percent. In the first half of this year, the land space purchased by real estate development enterprises was 157.21 million square meters, down by 10.4 percent, the decline of which was narrowed by 11.6 percentage points as compared with that in the first quarter and 9.5 percentage points as compared with that in the same period of last year. At the end of June, the floor space of commercial buildings for sale was 437.31 million square meters, up by 39.2 percent, which was 1.7 percentage points lower than that in the first quarter, or 6.1 percentage points higher than that in the same period of 2012. In the first half, the actual funds for real estate development enterprises reached 5,722.5 billion yuan, up by 32.1 percent, or 2.8 percentage points higher than that in the first quarter and 26.4 percentage points higher than that in the same period of last year. Specifically, the growth of domestic loans was up by 30.4 percent, self-raising funds up by 16.3 percent and foreign investment up by 15.9 percent. 

*4. Market Sales Kept Steady Growth While That of the Household Appliances Realized Comparatively Fast Growth.*

In the first half, the total retail sales of consumer goods reached 11,076.4 billion yuan, an increase of 12.7 percent (a real growth of 11.4 percent after deducting price factors), or 0.3 percentage point higher than that in the first quarter and 1.7 percentage points lower than that same period of last year. Specifically, the retail sales of the enterprises (units) above designated size stood at 5,525.1 billion yuan, up by 10.5 percent. Analyzed by different areas, the retail sales in urban areas reached 9,578.9 billion yuan, up by 12.5 percent, and that in rural areas stood at 1,497.5 billion yuan, up by 14.3 percent. Grouped by consumption patterns, the total income of catering industry was 1,179.5 billion yuan, up by 8.7 percent year-on-year, or 0.2 percentage point higher than that in the first quarter and 4.5 percentage points lower than that same period of last year; and retail sales of goods was 9,896.9 billion yuan, up by 13.2 percent, or 0.3 percentage point higher than that in the first quarter and 1.3 percentage points lower than that same period of last year. In particular, the retail sales of enterprises (units) above designated size reached 5,150.8 billion yuan, up by 11.7 percent. Specifically, the sales of motor vehicles rose by 8.8 percent, or 0.3 percentage point lower than that in the same period of 2012; furniture grew up by 21.3 percent, or 3.8 percentage points lower; and household appliances and audio-video equipment went up by 15.3 percent, or 12.0 percentage points higher. In June, the total retail sales of consumer goods rose by 13.3 percent year-on-year (a real growth of 11.7 percent after deducting price factors), and the month-on-month growth was1.26 percent.

*5. The Growth Rates of Imports and Exports Declined with Larger Decline in Exports. *

*The total value of imports and exports in the first half was 1,997.7 billion US dollars*, a year-on-year growth of 8.6 percent, which was 4.9 percentage points lower than that in the first quarter. The total value of exports was 1,052.8 billion US dollars, up by 10.4 percent, a drop of 8.0 percentage points; and that of imports was 944.9 billion US dollars, up by 6.7 percent or 1.9 percentage points lower. The trade surplus was 107.95 billion US dollars. Of the total value of imports and exports, that from general trade was 1,035.9 billion US dollars, up by 6.3 percent; and that from processing trade was 649.7 billion US dollars, up by 1.1 percent. Among the value of exports, that from general trade was 506.3 billion US dollars, up by 10.0 percent; and that from processing trade was 411.3 billion US dollars, down by 0.9 percent. Among the value of imports, that from general trade was 529.6 billion US dollars, up by 3.0 percent; and that from processing trade was 238.4 billion US dollars, up by 4.6 percent. In June, the total value of imports and exports was 321.5 billion US dollars, down by 2.0 percent year-on-year. The total value of exports was 174.3 billion US dollars, down by 3.1 percent; and that of imports was 147.2 billion US dollars, down by 0.7 percent.

*6. The Growth of Consumer Price was Generally Stable while That of Producer Price Continued to Decline.*

In the first half, the consumer price went up by 2.4 percent year-on-year, maintaining the same level as that in the first quarter and 0.9 percentage point lower than that in the same period of 2012. Specifically, the price went up by 2.4 percent in cities and 2.5 percent in rural areas. Grouped by commodity categories, prices for food rose by 4.0 percent; tobacco, liquor and articles rose by 0.8 percent; clothing up by 2.4 percent; household facilities, articles and maintenance services up by 1.6 percent; health care and personal articles grew by 1.6 percent; transportation and communication went down by 0.6 percent; recreation, education, culture articles and services grew by 1.4 percent; and housing went up by 2.9 percent. In terms of food prices, that for grain grew up by 5.1 percent, oil or fat up by 3.3 percent, pork down by 3.7 percent and fresh vegetables up by 2.3 percent. In June, the consumer prices went up by 2.7 percent year-on-year, and the month-on-month growth remained unchanged (the rate of increase or decline is 0). In the first half, the producer prices for industrial products went down by 2.2 percent, the decline of which was 0.5 percentage point more than that in the first quarter and 1.6 percentage points more than that in the same period of last year. In June, the price dropped by 2.7 percent year-on-year or down by 0.6 percent month-on-month. In the first half, the purchasing price for industrial producers was down by 2.4 percent year-on-year. In June, the price was down by 2.6 percent year-on-year and 0.5 percent month-on-month. 

*7. Urban and Rural Residents Income Rose Steadily with a Higher Growth for Rural Residents.*

In the first half, the per capita total income of urban households was 14,913 yuan. Specifically, the per capita disposable income of urban households was 13,649 yuan, a nominal growth of 9.1 percent, or a real growth of 6.5 percent after deducting price factors, which was 0.2 percentage point lower than that in the first quarter. Of the per capita total income of urban households, the nominal year-on-year growth of wage income was 8.7 percent; net income from business operation 8.5 percent; property income 14.0 percent and transferred income 9.4 percent. The per capita cash income of rural households was 4,817 yuan, up by 11.9 percent, or 9.2 percent in real terms, which was 0.1 percentage point lower than that in the first quarter. Specifically, the growth of wage income was 16.8 percent; household operation income 7.6 percent; property income 22.6 percent; and 14.4 percent from transferred income. The median of per capita disposable income of urban households was 11,938 yuan, up by 9.2 percent; while that of per capita cash income of rural households was 4,171 yuan, up by 13.0 percent year-on-year. The number of rural migrant workers at the end of June was 171.11 million, which was 4.44 million more than that in the previous year, or up by 2.7 percent. The monthly income of migrant workers was 2,477 yuan, up by 12.6 percent.

*8. Money Supply Enjoyed Relatively High Growth with More Newly Increased Loans Year-on-year.* 

By the end of June, the balance of broad money (M2) was 105.45 trillion yuan, a year-on-year growth of 14.0 percent, which was 1.8 percentage points lower than that in the previous month or 0.2 percentage point higher than that at the end of the previous year; the balance of narrow money (M1) was 31.36 trillion yuan, up by 9.1 percent, which was 2.2 percentage points lower on a monthly basis or 2.6 percentage points higher than that at the end of 2012; the balance of cash in circulation (M0) was 5.42 trillion yuan, up by 9.9 percent, a drop of 0.9 percentage point compared with that in the previous month or 2.2 percentage points higher than that at the end of the previous year. The amount of outstanding loans of all financial institutions at the end of June was 68.08 trillion yuan, while the amount of outstanding deposits was 100.91 trillion yuan. In the first half, the newly increased loans reached 5.08 trillion yuan, an increase of 221.7 billion yuan; the newly increased deposits were 9.09 trillion yuan, an increase of 1.71 trillion yuan year-on-year.

As a whole, the first half of 2013 witnessed a generally stable growth of overall economy with major indicators falling within the rational range of annual expectation. However, we are still faced with grim and complicated economic situations. In the next phase, in accordance with the decisions and arrangements made by the central government, we should adhere to the main theme of scientific development and the mainline of transforming economic development mode, keep taking actions to maintain a stabilized but progressing and quality economic growth, coordinate the efforts of stabilizing economic growth, promoting economic restructuring and pushing forward reforms, maintain the continuity and stability of macro-economic policy, improve the relevance and forward-looking of macro-control, bring the market mechanism into full play, trigger the internal vigor of market and economy, and endeavor to promote a sustainable and sound development of national economy for an upgraded version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Truth Finder said:


> Man, the whole world knows that Chinese economy is based on manufacturing and export. Don't spread garbage. You can't alter the truth.



The whole world&#65311;

You mean Indians like you&#65311;

It is the NET of exports and imports that counts&#12290;

Yes&#65292;China is a huge exporter&#12290;Yes&#65292;China is also a huge importer&#12290;

The annual trade surplus&#65292;at some 150-200 billion dollars&#65292; is a small percentage of the 9.3-9.5 trillion economy in 2013&#12290;

Its contribution to GDP growth is even smaller at 0.1% out of a 7.6% total for H1 2013.

Got it&#65311;

If China ceases to import&#65292;the world economy collapses&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Truth Finder said:


> You have no idea of India. The colored line suggests that. India is run by the PM, not by The President.



No matter which one, all are impotent "garbage", did you give you vote to these "garbage"? maybe it is not your fault, in indian, no potent indian can lead you out of poverty, you should immigrate to other country, you know, many indian are famous and rich outside india, becase they are leaded by foreigner.
don't explain, I just know indian has been a poor country since independence, and the gap with china are widening.
you indian are big loser with big mouth!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Truth Finder said:


> Man, the whole world knows that Chinese economy is based on manufacturing and export. Don't spread garbage. You can't alter the truth.



you just demonstrated perfectly that Indians are low IQ and gullible, as you just believe what been told by others,
never tried to dig out facts and statistics for the sake of ignorance ````

well you are a typical Indian what can we normal people expect from you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Those Indians who have been brainwashed by a western media that only underlines Chinas exports while deliberately overlooking Chinas imports should know that 45.2% of GDP added value in H1 2013 is attributed to consumption&#65292;53.9% to investment and 0.9% to trade&#12290;The trade surplus lifted the half-year GDP growth rate of 7.6% by a mere 0.1%&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

I am really jealous on China´s economic success. Chinese themes are very popular in Europe. Today a popular German magazine "Die Welt" reports on how the rich enjoy the rising living standard. Respect. Keep moving. 

Oberschichten : Der exquisite Lebensstil verrückter reicher Asiaten - Nachrichten Kultur - Literarische Welt - DIE WELT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#37325;&#32422;2700&#21544;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#28145;&#28023;&#28014;&#20307;&#21551;&#36816;&#24052;&#35199;[&#32452;&#22270;]*
&#20013;&#22269;&#32593; china.com.cn&#12288;&#12288;&#26102;&#38388;&#65306; 2013-07-15&#12288;

*Weighing about 2,700 tons of the world's largest deep-sea buoys shipping to Brazil* 
Download Photos China Network china.com.cn Time: 2013-07-1

china.com.cn/photochina

















2013&#24180;7&#26376;15&#26085;&#65292;&#20986;&#21475;&#24052;&#35199;&#30340;&#28145;&#28023;&#30707;&#27833;&#24320;&#37319;&#28014;&#20307;&#22312;&#25302;&#33337;&#29301;&#24341;&#19979;&#31163;&#24320;&#23665;&#19996;&#38738;&#23707;&#27494;&#33337;&#37325;&#24037;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#30721;&#22836;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#32593;&#22270;&#29255;&#24211; &#20446;&#26041;&#24179;&#25668;&#24433;
July 15, 2013, Brazilian exports of deep-sea oil exploration in the tug towing the floating body to leave Qingdao, Shandong Wu Shipbuilding Industry Co. dock. China Network Photo Gallery Yufang Ping Photography



7&#26376;15&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#23665;&#19996;&#38738;&#23707;&#27494;&#33337;&#37325;&#24037;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496;&#25215;&#21046;&#30340;&#28145;&#28023;&#30707;&#27833;&#24320;&#37319;&#28014;&#20307;&#31995;&#32479;&#20174;&#38738;&#23707;&#20986;&#21457;&#35013;&#33337;&#21551;&#36816;&#24052;&#35199;&#65292;&#20132;&#20184;&#24052;&#35199;&#30707;&#27833;&#20844;&#21496;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#36804;&#20170;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#24314;&#36896;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#22411;&#27700;&#19979;&#31435;&#31649;&#25903;&#25745;&#28014;&#20307;&#31995;&#32479;&#12290;&#23427;&#19981;&#20165;&#37319;&#29992;&#20102;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#29702;&#24565;&#21644;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#24314;&#36896;&#20840;&#31243;&#36824;&#22362;&#25345;&#20102;&#22269;&#38469;&#21270;&#30340;&#31649;&#29702;&#26631;&#20934;&#20197;&#21450;&#36136;&#37327;&#23433;&#20840;&#25511;&#21046;&#12290;&#36825;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#20013;&#22269;&#20855;&#22791;&#19990;&#30028;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#39640;&#31471;&#28023;&#27915;&#35013;&#22791;&#21046;&#36896;&#27700;&#24179;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#27492;&#27425;&#20132;&#20184;&#30340;4&#22871;&#28014;&#20307;&#21450;16&#22871;&#38170;&#24231;&#65292;&#23558;&#22312;&#20301;&#20110;&#24052;&#35199;&#36817;&#28023;300&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#26705;&#25176;&#26031;&#30406;&#22320;&#28145;&#28023;&#27833;&#30000;&#26381;&#21153;27&#24180;&#65292;&#20316;&#19994;&#28145;&#24230;&#22312;&#27700;&#28145;2250&#31859;&#30340;&#28023;&#24213;&#12290;&#22312;&#20301;&#20110;&#38738;&#23707;&#32463;&#27982;&#25216;&#26415;&#24320;&#21457;&#21306;&#30340;&#27494;&#33337;&#28023;&#24037;&#22522;&#22320;&#65292;&#35760;&#32773;&#30475;&#21040;&#20102;&#36825;&#20010;&#36890;&#20307;&#27973;&#40644;&#33394;&#30340;&#24040;&#26080;&#38712;&#12290;&#23427;&#30340;&#38271;&#23485;&#39640;&#20998;&#21035;&#20026;52&#31859;&#12289;40&#31859;&#12289;10&#31859;&#65292;&#24635;&#37325;&#37327;&#36798;2700&#22810;&#21544;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#28014;&#20307;&#25215;&#25285;&#30528;&#26085;&#20135;10&#19975;&#26742;&#21407;&#27833;&#30340;&#37325;&#25285;&#65292;&#28014;&#20307;&#37096;&#20998;&#23558;&#22312;&#27700;&#19979;250&#31859;&#22788;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;



July 15, from Shandong Qingdao, Wuhan Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd. for the system of deep-sea oil exploration floating body systems shipped from Qingdao shipped Brazil, Petrobras delivery. This is by far the world's largest underwater construction riser support buoy system. It not only uses the world's most advanced concepts and technologies, the construction also insisted throughout the international management standards and quality and safety control. This indicates that China has the world's advanced level of high-end marine equipment manufacturing.

According to reports, the delivery of four sets of 16 sets of floating body and anchor blocks, will be located in Brazil's Santos Basin, 300 kilometers offshore deepwater oilfield services for 27 years, operating depth of the seabed at a depth of 2250 meters. Located in the Qingdao Economic and Technological Development Zone of Wuhan boat marine base, the reporter saw the whole body buff "Big Mac." Its length and breadth were 52 m, 40 m, 10 m, with a total weight of 2,700 tons, each floating body bears the Nissan 10 million barrels of crude oil burden, floating body part will work at 250 meters underwater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's second-largest hydropower station starts operation*
&#65288;Xinhua News&#65289; 10:06, July 16, 2013

China's second-largest hydropower station starts operation - People's Daily Online





Photo taken on July 14, 2013 shows the first generator unit in Xiluodu hydropower station, which is located on the lower reach of Jinsha River between Leibo county of Sichuan Province and Yongshan county of Yunnan Province, both in southwest China. The first generator unit "13F" went into formal operation on Monday after a three-day trial. The hydropower plant will be the second largest one ranking only second to the Three Gorges when all of its 18 units go into operation in 2014. (Xinhua/Sun Ronggang)





Photo taken on July 8, 2013 shows a worker does construction work of Xiluodu hydropower station, which is located on the lower reach of Jinsha River between Leibo county of Sichuan Province and Yongshan county of Yunnan Province, both in southwest China, above the water of Jinsha River





Technicians watch the first generator unit operating in Xiluodu hydropower station, which is located on the lower reach of Jinsha River between Leibo county of Sichuan Province and Yongshan county of Yunnan Province, both in southwest China, July 14, 2013.(Xinhua/Sun Ronggang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China June FDI rises at fastest pace in more than two years*


BEIJING | Wed Jul 17, 2013 1:23am EDT


> (Reuters) - Foreign direct investment in China in June jumped 20.12 percent from a year ago, the Commerce Ministry said, the quickest gain since March 2011, showing that investors are still confident about the world's second-largest economy even as growth slows.
> 
> China drew $14.4 billion in foreign direct investment in June, the ministry said on Wednesday, while in the first half, FDI totaled $62.0 billion, up 4.9 percent from the same period of 2012.
> 
> FDI is an important gauge of the health of the external economy, to which China's vast factory sector is oriented, but it is a small contributor to overall capital flows compared with exports, which were worth about $2 trillion in 2012.
> 
> "The June FDI data shows overseas investors are still optimistic on the outlook of China's economy in the medium and long term thanks to China's recent efforts to move the economy up the value chain and its strong domestic consumption," said Li Wei, China economist at Standard Charted Bank in Shanghai.
> 
> "We expect stronger FDI in the second half compared to the first as we believe China can achieve a 7.5 percent GDP growth target for 2013 based on recent messages from policymakers," Li said.
> 
> Shen Danyang, commerce ministry spokesman, said on Wednesday that FDI inflows reflect a gradual rebound in the first half of this year even though a single month's figure would not signal a recovery in foreign investment.
> 
> "We believe the FDI inflows will still keep relatively stable in the second half of this year," Shen told reporters.
> 
> The Commerce Ministry data also showed FDI from the United States rose 12.3 percent to $1.8 billion in the first half from a year earlier while investment from Europe rose 14.7 percent.
> 
> FDI from Japan was up 14.4 percent in the first six months from a year earlier to $4.7 billion while inflows from 10 Asian nations rose 5.3 percent in the first half from a year earlier to $53.8 billion, which included $39.7 billion from Hong Kong.
> 
> FDI into China's services sector rose 12.43 percent in the first half from a year earlier to $30.6 billion. Radio, film and television firms attracted 121 percent more foreign capital from a year ago and investment in cultural and arts rose 154 percent.
> 
> Manufacturing sector inflows in the first half totaled $26.4 billion, down 2.14 percent versus a year earlier, the ministry said.
> 
> The FDI figures follow Monday's economic growth data which showed annual GDP growth slowed to 7.5 percent in April to June, the ninth quarter in the last 10 that expansion has weakened.
> 
> Doubts over whether China can still meet its full-year economic growth target have risen. But China's Premier Li Keqiang said on Tuesday that the 7.5 percent annual economic growth target remains achievable.


----------



## senheiser

GDP, PPP (current international $) | Data | Graph


Eurozone has 332 Million People


----------



## visom

that's what a 1.3 billion population will do for your country


----------



## Genesis

senheiser said:


> GDP, PPP (current international $) | Data | Graph
> 
> 
> Eurozone has 332 Million People



what's included in the Euro zone?

I'm pretty sure the EU is bigger than even the US economy at present


----------



## senheiser

Genesis said:


> what's included in the Euro zone?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the EU is bigger than even the US economy at present



the countries who adopted the Euro


----------



## Jade

Genesis said:


> what's included in the Euro zone?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the EU is bigger than even the US economy at present



China is bigger than Euro Zone by PPP not by nominal.


----------



## Audio

lol Russian tool tries everything to smear the hand that is feeding him....

You angry EU slapped Russia with a WTO case over unlawful import tarifs disguised as recycling costs-which ironically don't apply to Russian made vehicles-as if Russian made was more environmentally friendly and easier to recycle?


----------



## shuttler

*Xiaomi takes aim at Apple after big increase in sales

*

Updated: 2013-07-17 07:06By Shen Jingting (China Daily}

Chinadaily.com.cn












Photo credit: miui.ch













*Xiaomi 2A*






Photo credits: Xiaomi




*Quad Core 1.5GHz
- Quad core 1.5GHz
- 8.0MP&2.0MP
- 3G (WCDMA 850/1900/2100MHz)
- 4.3"IPS 1280*720
- Android 4.1 OS
*










Photo credits: dhgate.com









Photo credit&#65306; Xiaomi via cnet




Chinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi Corp said on Tuesday it sold 7.03 million Xiaomi mobile phones in the first half of this year and realized unaudited revenue of 13.3 billion yuan ($2.16 billion) during the same period. 

According to a news release sent to China Daily, Xiaomi disclosed that its half-year revenue in 2013 exceeded the company's 12.6 billion yuan revenue from all of 2012 but it did not reveal the profitability ratio. 

The company is on track to reach its annual goal of selling 15 million Xiaomi smartphones by the end of the year, according to officials from Xiaomi's public relations department on Tuesday. 

As of June, Xiaomi had more than 14 million smartphone users on the Chinese mainland, Hong Kong and Taiwan, the news release said. 

Lei Jun, founder and chief executive officer of Xiaomi, attributed the good performance to the company's more influential branding, better industry partner support and an improved logistics and warehouse system. 

Founded in 2010, Xiaomi has experienced rapid growth. The company launched its first smartphones in August 2011 and quickly gained market share, beating some traditional mobile phone giants. 

"In the Chinese market, with the exception of Apple and Samsung, if the shipment of one smartphone model exceeds 1 million during its life cycle, it can be described as 'quite successful'," said James Yan, an analyst with the research firm IDC China. 

Xiaomi has managed to sell every one of its smartphone models above the 1 million level and is easily ahead of companies such as Huawei Technologies Co Ltd and ZTE Corp in terms of single smartphone shipments, Yan added, pointing out the latter firms have been selling mobile phones for about a decade. 

Xiaomi is now directly challenging international giants Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and Apple Inc, which both keep single smartphone sales records in China. According to IDC, Apple had sold about 16 million iPhone 4 and 15 million iPhone 4S handsets in China as of March. 

Xiaomi's Lei sees Apple as a target to overtake in the future. During a previous interview with China Daily, Lei expressed Xiaomi's ambition to ship more than 100 million smartphones annually worldwide for each model by 2016. 

Apple, based in Cupertino in the United States, managed to break the 100 million iPhone devices mark in 2012, less than five years since the first iPhone was sold in 2007. 

Lei dreams of achieving a similar, or even faster, pace of development. 

"I know it is crazy, but we would like to have a try," Lei said last year. 

Overall, Xiaomi's smartphone shipments in China, if they are not counted on the basis of single device shipments, are still small. The company even failed to become a top 10 smartphone supplier in China in the first quarter, according to the Beijing-based research firm Analysys International. 

Samsung was the top smartphone company after acquiring a 17.3 percent share in the Chinese market in the first quarter, followed by Lenovo with 13.1 percent and Coolpad with 10.3 percent. The country had sales of 75.3 million smartphones, a year-on-year rise of 141.5 percent, in the first quarter ending on March 31.


----------



## senheiser

Audio said:


> lol Russian tool tries everything to smear the hand that is feeding him....
> 
> You angry EU slapped Russia with a WTO case over unlawful import tarifs disguised as recycling costs-which ironically don't apply to Russian made vehicles-as if Russian made was more environmentally friendly and easier to recycle?



its called protectionism and is good for the economy


----------



## darkhero

Viet said:


> I am really jealous on China´s economic success. Chinese themes are very popular in Europe. Today a popular German magazine "Die Welt" reports on how the rich enjoy the rising living standard. Respect. Keep moving.



my own feeling: Vietnam is a small China in many ways, so I always wish a prosperous Vietnam instead of conflicts. I believe Vietnam will be a rich country because of hardworking people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#21271;&#22823;&#25253;&#21578;&#31216;&#36817;9&#25104;&#20013;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#25317;&#26377;&#25151;&#20135;*
*Beijing University reported that nearly 90 percent of Chinese households own property
*
&#20013;&#22269;&#32593; china.com 2013-07-19 07:01 
&#12288;&#12288;
&#20170;&#22825;&#19978;&#21320;&#65292;&#35760;&#32773;&#20174;&#21271;&#20140;&#22823;&#23398;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#35843;&#26597;&#20013;&#24515;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#30001;&#35813;&#20013;&#24515;&#32452;&#32455;&#35843;&#30740;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#29983;&#21457;&#23637;&#25253;&#21578;2013&#12299;&#24050;&#32463;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#25253;&#21578;&#31216;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#24179;&#22343;&#20303;&#25151;&#38754;&#31215;&#20026;100&#24179;&#31859;&#65292;&#20154;&#22343;30&#24179;&#31859;&#12290;&#36817;&#20061;&#25104;&#20013;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#20840;&#37096;&#25110;&#37096;&#20998;&#25317;&#26377;&#29616;&#20303;&#25151;&#30340;&#20135;&#26435;&#65292;&#36229;&#36807;10%&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#26377;&#20004;&#22871;&#21450;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#20303;&#25151;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#25253;&#21578;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;2012&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#20303;&#25151;&#24314;&#31569;&#38754;&#31215;&#30340;&#20013;&#20301;&#25968;&#20026;100&#24179;&#26041;&#31859;&#65292;&#22478;&#38215;&#21644;&#20892;&#26449;&#23478;&#24237;&#20998;&#21035;&#20026;80&#21644;120&#24179;&#26041;&#31859;&#12290;&#20840;&#22269;&#20892;&#26449;&#20303;&#25151;&#35774;&#26045;&#26465;&#20214;&#26126;&#26174;&#19981;&#22914;&#22478;&#38215;&#65292;&#20294;&#30456;&#27604;2010&#24180;&#65292;2012&#24180;&#20892;&#26449;&#23478;&#24237;&#30340;&#20303;&#25151;&#35774;&#26045;&#26465;&#20214;&#26377;&#25152;&#25913;&#21892;&#65292;&#21355;&#29983;&#35774;&#26045;&#19981;&#23436;&#22791;&#30340;&#27604;&#20363;&#22312;&#38477;&#20302;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#26412;&#27425;&#35843;&#26597;&#20849;&#30830;&#23450;&#21463;&#35775;&#23478;&#24237;14960&#25143;&#65292;&#21463;&#35775;&#20010;&#20154;57155&#21517;&#65292;&#20849;&#23436;&#25104;&#38382;&#21367;&#32422;22&#19975;&#20221;&#65292;&#35775;&#38382;&#26102;&#38388;&#32047;&#35745;&#32422;&#36798;73000&#23567;&#26102;&#12290;&#26412;&#25253;&#21578;&#20027;&#35201;&#23545;&#19978;&#28023;&#12289;&#27827;&#21335;&#12289;&#29976;&#32899;&#12289;&#24191;&#19996;&#12289;&#36797;&#23425;&#20116;&#30465;&#24066;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#36827;&#34892;&#25277;&#26679;&#20998;&#26512;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#25151;&#20215;&#25910;&#20837;&#27604;&#65306;&#25351;&#20303;&#25151;&#20215;&#26684;&#19982;&#22478;&#24066;&#23621;&#27665;&#23478;&#24237;&#24180;&#25910;&#20837;&#20043;&#27604;&#65292;&#21512;&#29702;&#30340;&#25151;&#20215;&#25910;&#20837;&#27604;&#20026;4&#21040;6&#20043;&#38388;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
*&#25945;&#32946;&#26399;&#26395;*
&#12288;&#12288;
&#29238;&#27597;&#23567;&#23398;&#21450;&#20197;&#19979;&#25991;&#21270;&#23478;&#24237;71.1%&#26399;&#26395;&#23376;&#22899;&#33021;&#22815;&#35835;&#23436;&#26412;&#31185;&#25110;&#20197;&#19978;
&#29238;&#27597;&#39640;&#20013;&#21450;&#20197;&#19978;&#25991;&#21270;&#23478;&#24237;93.7%&#26399;&#26395;&#23376;&#22899;&#33021;&#22815;&#35835;&#23436;&#26412;&#31185;&#25110;&#20197;&#19978;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#20013;&#20301;&#25968;&#65306;&#23558;&#32479;&#35745;&#24635;&#20307;&#24403;&#20013;&#30340;&#21508;&#20010;&#21464;&#37327;&#20540;&#25353;&#22823;&#23567;&#39034;&#24207;&#25490;&#21015;&#36215;&#26469;&#65292;&#24418;&#25104;&#19968;&#20010;&#25968;&#21015;&#65292;&#22788;&#20110;&#21464;&#37327;&#25968;&#21015;&#20013;&#38388;&#20301;&#32622;&#30340;&#21464;&#37327;&#20540;&#23601;&#31216;&#20026;&#20013;&#20301;&#25968;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#29238;&#27597;&#21463;&#25945;&#32946;&#27700;&#24179;&#20026;&#23567;&#23398;&#21450;&#20197;&#19979;&#30340;&#23398;&#29983;&#65306;71%&#20174;&#21021;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#39640;&#20013;&#65292;74%&#20174;&#39640;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#22823;&#23398;
&#29238;&#27597;&#21463;&#25945;&#32946;&#27700;&#24179;&#20026;&#21021;&#20013;&#30340;&#23398;&#29983;&#65306;92%&#20174;&#21021;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#39640;&#20013;&#65292;88%&#20174;&#39640;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#22823;&#23398;
&#29238;&#27597;&#21463;&#25945;&#32946;&#27700;&#24179;&#20026;&#39640;&#20013;&#21450;&#20197;&#19978;&#30340;&#23398;&#29983;&#65306;98%&#20174;&#21021;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#39640;&#20013;&#65292;95%&#20174;&#39640;&#20013;&#21319;&#20837;&#20102;&#22823;&#23398;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
*&#20303;&#25151;&#19968;&#25104;&#23478;&#24237;&#26377;2&#22871;&#21450;&#20197;&#19978;&#20303;&#25151;*
&#12288;&#12288;
&#25253;&#21578;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#26377;&#19968;&#25104;&#23478;&#24237;&#25317;&#26377;2&#22871;&#21450;&#20197;&#19978;&#20303;&#25151;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#20687;&#19978;&#28023;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#22823;&#22478;&#24066;&#25317;&#26377;&#20004;&#22871;&#20303;&#25151;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#35201;&#22810;&#20110;&#20854;&#20182;&#30465;&#20221;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#8220;&#19978;&#28023;&#22320;&#21306;&#20154;&#27665;&#30340;&#21830;&#21697;&#24847;&#35782;&#26356;&#24378;&#19968;&#20123;&#65292;&#26356;&#24895;&#24847;&#21435;&#25237;&#36164;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#25317;&#26377;&#20004;&#22871;&#25151;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#35201;&#27604;&#20854;&#20182;&#22320;&#21306;&#22810;&#12290;&#8221;&#21271;&#20140;&#22823;&#23398;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#35843;&#26597;&#20013;&#24515;&#21103;&#20027;&#20219;&#20219;&#24378;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#22823;&#22478;&#24066;&#25151;&#20215;&#39640;&#12289;&#25151;&#28304;&#23569;&#32780;&#20154;&#21475;&#21448;&#22810;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#21516;&#26679;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20303;&#25151;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#27604;&#20363;&#20063;&#26159;&#26368;&#39640;&#30340;&#65292;&#8220;&#25910;&#20837;&#36739;&#20302;&#30340;&#12289;&#23621;&#20303;&#26102;&#38388;&#36739;&#38271;&#30340;&#22806;&#26469;&#20154;&#21592;&#24456;&#23569;&#26377;&#33021;&#21147;&#36141;&#20080;&#25151;&#28304;&#65292;&#20004;&#26497;&#20998;&#21270;&#27604;&#36739;&#20005;&#37325;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;
*&#25945;&#32946;*
&#12288;&#12288;
&#25910;&#20837;&#39640;&#23478;&#24237;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#24180;&#25237;&#20837;&#25945;&#32946;3607&#20803;
&#25253;&#21578;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292;&#22788;&#20110;&#26368;&#39640;25%&#25910;&#20837;&#27700;&#24179;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#23545;&#23376;&#22899;&#25945;&#32946;&#25237;&#20837;&#27599;&#24180;&#36798;&#21040;3607&#20803;&#65292;&#26159;&#26368;&#20302;&#25910;&#20837;&#23478;&#24237;&#30340;2&#20493;&#22810;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#21271;&#22823;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#35843;&#26597;&#20013;&#24515;&#21103;&#20027;&#20219;&#20219;&#24378;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#23545;&#23401;&#23376;&#30340;&#25945;&#32946;&#26399;&#26395;&#65292;&#34429;&#28982;&#22312;&#19981;&#21516;&#22320;&#21306;&#12289;&#19981;&#21516;&#30340;&#29238;&#27597;&#20146;&#21463;&#25945;&#32946;&#31243;&#24230;&#19978;&#23384;&#22312;&#26174;&#33879;&#24046;&#24322;&#65292;&#20294;&#19981;&#21516;&#32463;&#27982;&#29366;&#20917;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#27809;&#26377;&#24046;&#21035;&#12290;&#24635;&#20307;&#19978;&#35762;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#23545;&#23401;&#23376;&#30340;&#25945;&#32946;&#26399;&#26395;&#36824;&#26159;&#34542;&#39640;&#30340;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;
&#32780;&#20851;&#20110;&#20013;&#22269;&#23478;&#24237;&#23545;&#23401;&#23376;&#25945;&#32946;&#30340;&#25237;&#20837;&#26159;&#39640;&#36824;&#26159;&#20302;&#65292;&#32463;&#27982;&#36127;&#25285;&#22823;&#36824;&#26159;&#23567;&#65292;&#35201;&#30001;&#23478;&#24237;&#23545;&#23401;&#23376;&#30340;&#25945;&#32946;&#25237;&#20837;&#21344;&#23478;&#24237;&#25910;&#20837;&#30340;&#27604;&#20363;&#25110;&#21344;&#23478;&#24237;&#24320;&#25903;&#30340;&#27604;&#20363;&#26469;&#21028;&#26029;&#12290;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#27604;&#36739;&#24180;&#23478;&#24237;&#25945;&#32946;&#25237;&#20837;&#21644;&#24180;&#23478;&#24237;&#25910;&#20837;&#65292;&#8220;&#22914;&#26524;&#36825;&#20010;&#23478;&#24237;&#24180;&#25910;&#20837;100&#19975;&#65292;&#32780;&#23478;&#24237;&#25945;&#32946;&#25237;&#20837;&#26159;1&#19975;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#27604;&#20363;&#23601;&#26159;&#21482;&#26377;&#30334;&#20998;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;&#8221;






*Beijing University reported that nearly 90 percent of Chinese households own property*

China Network china.com 
2013-07-19 07:01 

This morning, the reporter learned from the Beijing University of Chinese Social Science Research Center was informed by the Centre organized research "China Minsheng Development Report 2013" has been completed.

Reported that the average family housing area of &#8203;&#8203;100 square meters, 30 square meters per capita. Nearly nine Chinese families are wholly or partly owned housing property rights, more than 10% of households have two or more housing.

The report shows that in 2012 the National Family housing construction area for a median of 100 square meters of urban and rural households were 80 and 120 square meters. National Rural housing facilities significantly better town, but compared to 2010, 2012 family housing facilities in rural areas improved sanitation in reducing the proportion of incomplete.

The survey identified a total of 14,960 households surveyed, 57 155 individuals interviewed, completed questionnaires about 220,000 copies, visit accumulated approximately 73,000 hours. This report focuses on Shanghai, Henan, Gansu, Guangdong, Liaoning five provinces sampled data analysis.

Price earnings ratio: refers to the urban housing prices and household income ratio, reasonable price earnings ratio of between 4-6.

*Educational expectations*

Parents Primary and below 71.1% of families expect their children to be able to read the degree or above
Parents, high school and higher education households 93.7% expect their children to be able to read the degree or above
Median: The statistical population among the various variable values &#8203;&#8203;are arranged in order of size, to form a series, the number of variables listed in the middle position of the median value of a variable is called

Parental level of education for primary school students and the following: 71% promoted from junior high school, 74% promoted from high school to college
Parental education level of junior high school students: 92% promoted from junior high school, 88% promoted from high school to college
Parental level of education for high school students and above: 98% promoted from junior high school, 95% promoted from high school to college.

There are 10% families own 2 or more properties

The report shows that 10% families own two or more properties, and cities such as Shanghai have two sets of family housing to more than other provinces.

Shanghai people in the region's commodity consciousness stronger, more willing to invest, therefore, have two family suites and more than in other regions. Peking Chinese Social Sciences Research Center, deputy Renren Jiang said that because the city high prices, housing The addition of small population, so also in Shanghai, the proportion of households without housing is the highest, "low-income, foreign workers living longer there is little ability to buy houses, the polarization of the more serious."

*Education*

High-income families
3607 yuan was put into education

The report shows that in the highest 25% of the income level of families for their children's education investment reached 3607 yuan per year, is the lowest-income families more than 2 times.

North China Social Sciences Research Center, deputy Renren Jiang said that China home to the child's educational expectations, although in different regions, different levels of parental education, there are significant differences, but different economic conditions of families no difference. Generally speaking, Chinese families expect their children's education is still pretty high.

The family of the child on Chinese investment in education is high or low, the economic burden of large or small, to the family of the child's education investment accounted for the proportion of household income, the proportion of household expenses or to judge. Is to compare the annual household investment in education and household income, "If the family income 1,000,000, while the family is &#65509; 10,000 investment in education, this ratio is only one percent."


google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Xiangtang-Putian Railway (&#21521;&#33670;&#38081;&#36335 tracklaying completed, opening in September 2013*

Length: 635.861km
Design Speed: 200km/h
Stations: 24

Xiangtang-Putian Railway connects Jiangxi Province directly to Fujian Province, providing a 3-hour seaport access to inland province of Jiangxi. With its opening Nanchang to Fuzhou's travel time will be reduced from current 11 hours to 3.5 hours.

Testing run&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Panying HSR to start trial run on 16.07.2013*

Location: Panjin, Liaoning Province, connecting Panjin to Harbin-Dalian HSR
Length: 89.314km _ 8.941km connection line
Max speed: 250kmph

Newly constructed Panjin Station


----------



## cirr

*Maoming-Zhanjiang HSR opens by the end of 2013*

4.7 bln yuan 103m Maoming-Zhanjiang HSR will start track laying next month. After opening the travel time between Maoming-Zhanjiang will be reduced to 0.5 hour.


*Shenzhen-Maoming HSR to start construction in 2013*

Location: Guangdong Province, part of coastal HSR
Length: 390.107km
Max speed: 250kmph
Construction: 2013 ~ 2017








Beijing to Haikou to Sanya by HSR in the not too distant future&#12290;


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei H1 sales revenue up 10.8%*

Wednesday, July 24, 2013, 15:56
By Xinhua





credit: ehuaqi,com

Huawei H1 sales revenue up 10.8% - Business - China Daily Asia





credit: kjjykd.com



SHENZHEN - Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology solutions provider, announced Wednesday that its sales revenue in the first six months of this year reached 113.8 billion yuan ($18.4 billion), up 10.8 percent year on year.
Based on robust growth and other positive business indicators, Huawei expects to generate a net profit margin of 7 to 8 percent in 2013, according to its unaudited financial and operational results for the first half of 2013.

"Our success in H1 2013 was mainly driven by the steady growth of the carrier network business, the expansion of the enterprise business, and the fast growth of the consumer business, as well as the continuous enhancement of our overall operational efficiency," said Cathy Meng, chief financial officer of Huawei.

"From these positive indicators, we believe Huawei will generate strong performance and profit margins in the second half of this year and are confident that we will achieve our goal to increase revenue by 10 percent," said Meng.

Huawei, based in the coastal city of Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong province, jumped to 315th on the 2013 Fortune Global 500 list from 351st a year ago. It has surpassed Stockholm-based Ericsson in the rankings with increased revenues and solid earnings propelled by smartphone sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*"High-speed Silk Road" to enliven NW China* 

July 28, 2013 

*A high-speed railway that will enable passengers to travel the 1,900 km between the northwest Chinese cities of Lanzhou and Urumqi in eight hours upon completion in 2014 has been hailed for the trade boost it will bring.*

The line has been dubbed a "high-speed Silk Road" for the role it will play in transporting goods and people along the historical network of trade routes which still play such a huge part in local commerce. In ancient times, it would have taken two months on camel-back to traverse the branch between the cities now known as Lanzhou and Urumqi.

"It feels like a time warp," says Wu Hanfei, an engineer with the high-speed railway construction project.

Wu came to the construction site at Gaotai County in Zhangye City, Gansu Province, in June 2010 to join thousands of workers.

In his spare time, Wu would look at a nearby railway track which opened to traffic in 1962. The track immediately became important for its ability to shuttle passengers from Lanzhou to Urumqi in 20 hours, and it will continue to operate.

When the new railway opens to traffic in October next year, however, the high-speed line will mostly serve passenger trains while the old one will serve cargo trains. At that point, the old railway will be freed up to transport 424 million tonnes of goods annually, twice as many as at present.

"This will significantly improve the transport capacity in northwest China," says Wu Tianyun, head of the Lanzhou Railway Bureau.

In ancient times, the tough travel conditions made journeying west a painful decision. It was often a one-way trip, with many people finding it impractical to return to the Central Plains.

The new railway will be linked to the country's railway network from Lanzhou after operation. Traveling from Beijing to Urumqi, which are more than 3,000 km apart, will take less than one day.

"By then, traveling west will be enjoyable for people living in central and eastern China, once the ancient Central Plains, because they will get to see historical relics, beautiful scenery, and exotic tradition without fearing they can never come back," says Wu Tianyun.

Cutting the journey time from months to hours, the high-speed Silk Road will change not only people's ways of traveling, but also northwest China's economic structure.

Starting from the ancient city of Chang'an, now known as Xi'an, the Silk Road extends to the Mediterranean region in the west and the Indian subcontinent in the south. Its total length is over 10,000 km, with 4,000 km located within China.

The cities now known as Lanzhou, Dunhuang, and Urumqi are all important stops on the route.

While silk continues to be the key trade good, agriculture, tourism, and the new energy and logistics industries have all boomed along the present-day Silk Road.

In the first four months of 2013, Dunhuang, which holds historical relics relating to the early Silk Road, received 750,000 tourists and a total revenue of 690 million yuan (112.5 million U.S. dollars).

And Wei Zhizhong, director of the Dunhuang Tourism Bureau, predicts, "After the operation of the high-speed railway, we'll see skyrocketing numbers of tourists."

While tourists are an important commodity traveling predominantly east to west along this route, grapes are a big deal going in the other direction.

The fruit used to be restricted largely to west China, with only wealthy families in the Central Plains able to afford it. Nowadays, more than 100,000 tonnes of grapes are transported each year from Dunhuang to central and east China. Some 120,000 mu (8,000 hectares) of land in Dunhuang are dedicated to growing the juicy orbs, and this is expected to expand.

"In ancient times, it would take 5,000 camels walking nearly two months to transport 100,000 tonnes of grapes from the west to central and eastern China," explains Niu Xinjun, a farmer in Qili County of Dunhuang.

In fact, wherever one looks along the Silk Road there are foundations for healthy growth that the new railway will surely build upon. While the Gobi Desert used to mean toil and death, everything seems lively today.

In the suburbs of Yumen City in Gansu, 1,100 wind towers stand along 40 km of desert. Enterprises are transporting steel and iron through railways to Yumen and building bases for new energy and manufacturing industries.

"By 2015, annual sales for these industries will reach 15 billion yuan," beams Yumen mayor Song Cheng.

"High-speed Silk Road" to enliven NW China - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

gpit said:


> Hails to China!
> 
> *People's money must be given back to the people, not the gov officials.*
> 
> Unlike in some big democratic country when criminals are elected and bribery is rampant, China is purging and trying and jailing corrupted officials. So no more bribery (aka lavish gifts).
> 
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 
> *Guess all the infrastructures are already there, and no need to spend money on that.* On top of that, corrupted officials or to-be-corrupted officials are in check due to the new leadership.
> 
> It is not a surprise that money will be spent less. *Hopefully China will thus levy less tax against its people*.



Thanks! Your points exactly hit the core weakness of current China. I have to admit you know the real weakness more than Chinese. 

First, since there is not yet a formal budget law to authorize and moniter how fiscal expenditures are applied, I cannot expect 10 trillion yuan fiscal revenue per year to be used efficiently.

Second, yes, excessive infrastructures with little return should be suspended. Such massive construction projects could stimulate growth maybe in 1997, but not now. Nine provincial governments have a debt ratio more than 100% due to such constructions, even worse than Detroit. Improper allocation of currency into real estate and excessive infrastructure projects have been driving up inflation. Of course, this is due to a lack of fiscal expenditure monitering and budget law.

Third, tax burden is too heavy. I've studied Individual Taxation of US, so I am jealous at US resident's tax burden, especially the substantial amount of exemptions and deductions for each individual. They are much more flexible and milder than the rigescent taxation system of China. No wonder such taxation law are made by several generations' commitment through several decade. Many details in US taxation law really cares the poor and middle class, of course, that is what they have strived for. As for China, VAT reform has began and recently State Council exempted sales tax and VAT of small corporations with less than 20,000 RMB turnover per month, though little can help.

Besides, the most crucial problem I think is the tax sharing system. 60% tax revenue are allocated to central government while only 40% belong to provincial government which undertakes the majority economic projects, you know that Chinese economy is still state leading. So, provincial government with insufficient fund cannot undertake more projects and infrastructure to stimulate growth, they have to directly involve in infrastructure and real estate to make up the insufficient fund and accomplish target designated from central government, such as "increase fiscal revenue" "sustain a 8% growth rate"... They can do whatever to accomplish the targets from central government while ignoring the bad consequences, just because their positions are designated from each upper levels of administration rather than 1.3 billion people with legislative right of supervision.



> Unlike in some big democratic country when criminals are elected and bribery is rampant



Maybe you refer to India? I am suspicious of their democracy system. They cannot distinguish vote right from real liberty. I have questioned them many times, what if all of your parties are corrupted? That means Indians can only vote for corrupted parties. 

_Well, I would say that, as long-term institutions, I am totally against dictatorships. But a dictatorship may be a necessary system for a transitional period. At times it is necessary for a country to have, for a time, some form or other of dictatorial power. As you will understand, it is possible for a dictator to govern in a liberal way. And it is also possible for a democracy to govern with a total lack of liberalism. Personally I prefer a liberal dictator to democratic government lacking liberalism._

I think the above argument can be applied in China. Because we are during the middle age of industrialization and a transitional period with so many social problems, a growing middle class with a sense of civil rights have grown up. Once middle class can achieve a dominate position, political reform will began toward positive sides. I believe all of China's future achievement will be based on rational regulations, rules, principles which everybody including top leaders should obey rather than top leader's words or speech that could deliver an important economic effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Zou Shiming beats Jesus Ortega for second professional win*
Updated: 2013-07-28 14:11 ( chinadaily.com.cn)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2013-07/28/content_16843513.htm





Zou Shiming, center, celebrates after defeating Mexico's Jesus Ortega in Macao, China, July 27, 2013. [Photo/icpress.cn]

MACAO, China - China's two-time Olympic gold medalist Zou Shiming dominated Mexican teenager Jesus Ortega to win his second professional fight by a unanimous decision.

Zou defeated Ortega 59-55 in a six-round flyweight bout in Macao on Saturday.






Zou Shiming, right, fights Mexico's Jesus Ortega during a six-round flyweight bout in Macao, China, July 27, 2013. [Photo/icpress.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

szft517 said:


> Thanks! Your points exactly hit the core weakness of current China. I have to admit you know the real weakness more than Chinese.
> 
> First, since there is not yet a formal budget law to authorize and moniter how fiscal expenditures are applied, I cannot expect 10 trillion yuan fiscal revenue per year to be used efficiently.



there is a budget approval and monitoring system in China if now how could the audit department points out the over spending in some provincial governments?

µØ·½Õþ¸®Õ®ÎñºÚ¶´ÒýÖÐÑë¸ß¶È¾¯¾õ Éó¼ÆÊð½«Ïê²é|µØ·½Õ®Îñ|Éó¼ÆÊð|Õ®ÎñºÚ¶´_ÐÂÀËÐÂÎÅ





> Second, yes, excessive infrastructures with little return should be suspended. Such massive construction projects could stimulate growth maybe in 1997, but not now. Nine provincial governments have a debt ratio more than 100% due to such constructions, even worse than Detroit. Improper allocation of currency into real estate and excessive infrastructure projects have been driving up inflation. Of course, this is due to a lack of fiscal expenditure monitering and budget law.



On one part I agree sufficient research has to be done on any capital investments by the government but expansionistic approach is necessary for keeping growth and employment - just need to be more accountable and cautious in spending, checking and balancing the works done



> Third, tax burden is too heavy. I've studied Individual Taxation of US, so I am jealous at US resident's tax burden, especially the substantial amount of exemptions and deductions for each individual. They are much more flexible and milder than the rigescent taxation system of China. No wonder such taxation law are made by several generations' commitment through several decade. Many details in US taxation law really cares the poor and middle class, of course, that is what they have strived for. As for China, VAT reform has began and recently State Council exempted sales tax and VAT of small corporations with less than 20,000 RMB turnover per month, though little can help.



US tax are quite heavy. They have fed, state and city tax on top of their vat
China also has our subsidies to the poor and dont forget our population size is more than 4 times of that of USA and besides they have abundance of natural resources as a whole and per capita




> Besides, the most crucial problem I think is the tax sharing system. 60% tax revenue are allocated to central government while only 40% belong to provincial government which undertakes the majority economic projects, you know that Chinese economy is still state leading. So, provincial government with insufficient fund cannot undertake more projects and infrastructure to stimulate growth, they have to directly involve in infrastructure and real estate to make up the insufficient fund and accomplish target designated from central government, such as "increase fiscal revenue" "sustain a 8% growth rate"... They can do whatever to accomplish the targets from central government while ignoring the bad consequences, just because their positions are designated from each upper levels of administration rather than 1.3 billion people with legislative right of supervision.



The central government has to take care of huge expenditures in military, its maintenance and R and Ds etc; disastrous reliefs,
education, space exploration programs, health care etc

There is no hard and fast cut off in respesct of 60/40 or 70/30 split but if a case like detroit happens in China the central government will definitely give it a hand



> Maybe you refer to India? I am suspicious of their democracy system.
> 
> They cannot distinguish vote right from real liberty. I have questioned them many times, what if all of your parties are corrupted? That means Indians can only vote for corrupted parties.
> 
> _Well, I would say that, as long-term institutions, I am totally against dictatorships. But a dictatorship may be a necessary system for a transitional period. At times it is necessary for a country to have, for a time, some form or other of dictatorial power. As you will understand, it is possible for a dictator to govern in a liberal way. And it is also possible for a democracy to govern with a total lack of liberalism. Personally I prefer a liberal dictator to democratic government lacking liberalism._
> 
> I think the above argument can be applied in China. Because we are during the middle age of industrialization and a transitional period with so many social problems, a growing middle class with a sense of civil rights have grown up. Once middle class can achieve a dominate position, political reform will began toward positive sides. I believe all of China's future achievement will be based on rational regulations, rules, principles which everybody including top leaders should obey rather than top leader's words or speech that could deliver an important economic effect.



despite tremendous romanitcising of india's democracy, it is a fallure PERIOD - how can a country allowing 2 million kids ( only just counting the under 5 year olds) dying out of malnourishment each year? how can little girls as young as a few months old repeatedly get raped? and many more other terribly unsightly things - all happening in india on a daily basis. Dont believe? read their newspaper!


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

shuttler said:


> there is a budget approval and monitoring system in China if now how could the audit department points out the over spending in some provincial governments?



&#25105;&#21457;&#29616;&#33521;&#25991;&#19981;&#22909;&#35828;&#30340;&#65292;&#29992;&#20013;&#25991;&#35828;&#21543;&#12290;&#25105;&#25351;&#30340;&#20854;&#23454;&#26159;&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#12290;&#19981;&#26159;&#23457;&#35745;&#23616;&#23457;&#35745;&#20840;&#22269;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#20538;&#21153;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;


> &#20154;&#22823;&#22914;&#20309;&#21152;&#24378;&#23545;&#39044;&#31639;&#30417;&#30563;&#65311;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#21494;&#38738;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#21442;&#21152;&#24231;&#35848;&#30340;&#22810;&#25968;&#19987;&#23478;&#23398;&#32773;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#31649;&#22909;&#25919;&#24220;&#38065;&#34955;&#23376;&#65292;&#26368;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#30417;&#30563;&#20307;&#31995;&#12290;&#22240;&#27492;&#22312;&#20108;&#23457;&#31295;&#22522;&#30784;&#19978;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#24212;&#35813;&#20174;&#31435;&#27861;&#23618;&#38754;&#21152;&#22823;&#39044;&#31639;&#30417;&#30563;&#65292;&#29305;&#21035;&#26159;&#20154;&#22823;&#30417;&#30563;&#65292;&#26126;&#30830;&#20840;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#20195;&#34920;&#22823;&#20250;&#21487;&#20197;&#25480;&#26435;&#20154;&#22823;&#24120;&#22996;&#20250;&#65292;&#23457;&#26597;&#12289;&#30417;&#30563;&#39044;&#31639;&#32534;&#21046;&#21644;&#39044;&#31639;&#25191;&#34892;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#29579;&#36830;&#27954;&#25351;&#20986;&#65292;&#19981;&#35770;&#26159;&#29616;&#34892;&#12298;&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#12299;&#36824;&#26159;&#20462;&#27491;&#26696;&#65292;&#37117;&#27809;&#26377;&#25552;&#21450;&#19968;&#20010;&#37325;&#35201;&#20869;&#23481;&#8220;&#20154;&#22823;&#19981;&#25209;&#20934;&#39044;&#31639;&#24590;&#20040;&#21150;&#8221;&#12290;&#8220;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#35758;&#20250;&#19981;&#25209;&#20934;&#39044;&#31639;&#65292;&#37027;&#20040;&#25919;&#24220;&#36830;&#24037;&#36164;&#37117;&#21457;&#19981;&#20986;&#26469;&#12290;&#25152;&#20197;&#65292;&#31435;&#27861;&#36824;&#26159;&#24212;&#35813;&#23545;&#8216;&#20154;&#22823;&#19981;&#25209;&#20934;&#39044;&#31639;&#8217;&#20570;&#20986;&#35268;&#23450;&#12290;&#36825;&#26679;&#65292;&#20154;&#22823;&#30417;&#30563;&#25165;&#20250;&#33853;&#21040;&#23454;&#22788;&#12290;&#8221;



&#25105;&#30340;&#24847;&#24605;&#29992;&#33521;&#25991;&#27809;&#26377;&#35828;&#30340;&#22826;&#28165;&#26970;&#65292;&#20854;&#23454;&#26159;&#20154;&#22823;&#24212;&#35813;&#25317;&#26377;&#36130;&#25919;&#25910;&#25903;&#30340;&#31435;&#27861;&#26435;&#21644;&#30417;&#30563;&#26435;&#12290;&#36943;&#21046;&#19977;&#20844;&#28040;&#36153;&#65292;&#21462;&#32532;&#23567;&#37329;&#24211;&#12290;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#26159;&#36130;&#25919;&#37096;&#65292;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#26435;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;&#12290;&#20877;&#20030;&#20010;&#20363;&#23376;&#65292;&#20043;&#21069;&#21271;&#20140;20%&#25151;&#20135;&#31246;&#23601;&#26159;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#19968;&#22768;&#20196;&#19979;&#25630;&#20986;&#26469;&#30340;&#65292;&#24182;&#27809;&#26377;&#32463;&#36807;&#30417;&#30563;&#21644;&#20915;&#35758;&#12290;

&#33267;&#20110;&#23457;&#35745;&#20840;&#22269;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#24615;&#20538;&#21153;&#36825;&#19968;&#22359;&#20799;&#65292;&#20854;&#23454;&#20165;&#20165;&#26159;&#31532;&#19977;&#27425;&#65292;&#20174;2010&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#25512;&#39640;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#27873;&#27819;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#32780;&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#26159;1994&#24180;&#35774;&#31435;&#30340;&#12290;&#36825;&#20010;&#25480;&#26435;&#26159;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#30340;&#65292;&#19981;&#26159;&#31435;&#27861;&#20307;&#31995;&#19979;&#30340;&#26085;&#24120;&#30417;&#30563;&#12290;



shuttler said:


> On one part I agree sufficient research has to be done on any capital investments by the government but expansionistic approach is necessary for keeping growth and employment - just need to be more accountable and cautious in spending, checking and balancing the works done



&#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#25919;&#24220;&#20027;&#23548;&#30340;&#25237;&#36164;&#38656;&#35201;&#26356;&#20851;&#27880;&#25928;&#30410;&#65292;&#25237;&#36164;&#26041;&#21521;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#20391;&#37325;&#20110;&#26032;&#20852;&#23454;&#20307;&#20135;&#19994;&#65292;&#32780;&#19981;&#26159;&#24050;&#32463;&#20135;&#33021;&#36807;&#21097;&#30340;&#29028;&#21270;&#24037;&#21644;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#65292;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#20869;&#29983;&#22686;&#38271;&#26356;&#21152;&#25345;&#20037;&#12290;




shuttler said:


> The central government has to take care of huge expenditures in military, its maintenance and R and Ds etc; disastrous reliefs,
> education, space exploration programs, health care etc
> 
> There is no hard and fast cut off in respesct of 60/40 or 70/30 split but if a case like detroit happens in China the central government will definitely give it a hand



&#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#32943;&#23450;&#19981;&#20801;&#35768;&#24213;&#29305;&#24459;&#24773;&#20917;&#20986;&#29616;&#12290;&#26576;&#30465;&#20250;&#36127;&#20538;&#29575;&#24050;&#32463;&#39640;&#36798;186%&#20102;&#65292;&#21523;&#20154;&#12290;&#34429;&#28982;&#20013;&#22830;&#19981;&#20801;&#35768;&#36825;&#31181;&#30772;&#20135;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#24182;&#19981;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#32437;&#23481;&#12290;
&#35760;&#30340;&#21069;&#19968;&#38453;&#20809;&#22823;&#38134;&#34892;60&#20159;&#20538;&#21153;&#36829;&#32422;&#21543;&#65292;&#23548;&#33268;&#38134;&#34892;&#38388;&#21516;&#19994;&#25286;&#20511;&#21033;&#29575;&#39129;&#21319;&#65292;&#38065;&#37117;&#36151;&#20986;&#21435;&#32473;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#20102;&#12290;&#20043;&#21069;&#38134;&#34892;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#27425;&#36825;&#31181;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#23558;&#35201;&#36829;&#32422;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#22830;&#34892;&#26368;&#32456;&#36824;&#26159;&#36890;&#36807;&#32487;&#32493;&#21457;&#22411;&#36135;&#24065;&#32473;&#20182;&#20204;&#25937;&#19979;&#20102;&#12290;&#20170;&#24180;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#32467;&#26524;&#65292;M2&#24050;&#32463;103&#19975;&#20159;&#20102;&#12290;&#28909;&#38065;&#22826;tm&#22810;&#20102;&#65292;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#23454;&#20307;&#32463;&#27982;&#25152;&#38656;&#12290;



> &#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#38134;&#34892;2013.4.11&#26085;&#20844;&#24067;&#30340;3&#26376;&#37329;&#34701;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#26174;&#31034;&#65292; &#25130;&#33267;3&#26376;&#26411;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#24191;&#20041;&#36135;&#24065;&#65288;M2&#65289;&#20313;&#39069;&#36798;103.61&#19975;&#20159;&#20803;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#31361;&#30772;&#30334;&#19975;&#20159;&#20803;&#22823;&#20851;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;3&#26376;M2&#20379;&#24212;&#21516;&#27604;&#22686;&#38271;15.6%&#65292;&#39044;&#26399;&#22686;&#38271;14.6%&#12290;&#30001;&#20110;1&#26376;&#37329;&#34701;&#26426;&#26500;&#26032;&#22686;&#22806;&#27719;&#21344;&#27454;&#21019;&#20986;&#21382;&#21490;&#26032;&#39640;&#65292;2&#26376;CPI&#39640;&#20110;&#39044;&#26399;&#65292;&#19994;&#20869;&#20154;&#22763;&#25285;&#24515;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#26410;&#26469;&#22806;&#27719;&#21344;&#27454;&#22686;&#21152;&#20173;&#36739;&#24555;&#65292;&#36135;&#24065;&#20379;&#24212;&#36807;&#37327;&#65292;&#21017;&#22830;&#34892;&#20250;&#35843;&#25511;&#20449;&#36151;&#65292;&#20943;&#23569;&#36151;&#27454;&#25237;&#25918;&#65292;&#32780;&#36135;&#24065;&#24635;&#37327;&#24050;&#36828;&#36828;&#39640;&#20986;&#23454;&#20307;&#32463;&#27982;&#21464;&#21270;&#65292;&#36135;&#24065;&#36229;&#21457;&#23558;&#20914;&#20987;&#29289;&#20215;&#12289;&#25512;&#39640;&#25151;&#20215;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#21463;&#23475;&#32773;&#26159;&#22269;&#20869;&#28040;&#36153;&#32773;&#12290;



&#30475;&#22909;&#26446;&#20811;&#24378;&#30340;&#25514;&#26045;&#12290;&#20182;&#30340;&#24847;&#24605;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#25511;&#21046;&#26032;&#36135;&#24065;&#21457;&#34892;&#65292;&#30424;&#27963;&#29616;&#23384;&#36135;&#24065;&#37327;&#65292;&#25226;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#36164;&#37329;&#20174;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#24066;&#22330;&#36716;&#31227;&#20986;&#26469;&#65292;&#36716;&#31227;&#21040;&#21487;&#20197;&#25345;&#32493;&#22686;&#38271;&#30340;&#23454;&#20307;&#32463;&#27982;&#20013;&#12290;



shuttler said:


> despite tremendous romanitcising of india's democracy, it is a fallure PERIOD - how can a country allowing 2 million kids ( only just counting the under 5 year olds) dying out of malnourishment each year? how can little girls as young as a few months old repeatedly get raped? and many more other terribly unsightly things - all happening in india on a daily basis. Dont believe? read their newspaper!



&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27665;&#20027;&#23601;&#26159;&#20010;&#31505;&#35805;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#25630;&#19981;&#28165;&#25237;&#31080;&#21644;&#33258;&#30001;&#30340;&#20851;&#31995;&#65292;&#21482;&#33021;&#25237;&#32473;&#19968;&#32676;&#36138;&#23448;&#65292;&#32487;&#32493;&#34987;&#21387;&#27048;&#65292;&#36824;&#29305;&#26377;&#20248;&#36234;&#24863;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

shuttler said:


> US tax are quite heavy. They have fed, state and city tax on top of their vat
> China also has our subsidies to the poor and dont forget our population size is more than 4 times of that of USA and besides they have abundance of natural resources as a whole and per capita



&#25105;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#31995;&#32479;&#22320;&#23398;&#20064;&#36807;&#32852;&#37030;&#20010;&#31246;&#65292;&#29992;&#36807;&#19968;&#20123;&#25253;&#31246;&#36719;&#20214;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#20010;&#31246;&#27604;&#20013;&#22269;&#36731;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#20154;&#24615;&#21270;&#12290;&#22686;&#20540;&#31246;&#26159;&#20844;&#21496;&#31246;&#33539;&#30068;&#65292;&#25105;&#36824;&#27809;&#23398;&#21040;&#12290;






&#36825;&#20010;&#22270;&#37324;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#37117;&#26159;&#19968;&#20123;&#20943;&#20813;&#39033;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#35905;&#20813;&#39069;&#65292;&#20174;&#24635;&#30340;&#21171;&#21153;&#24615;&#25910;&#20837;&#21644;&#36164;&#26412;&#24615;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#25187;&#38500;&#25481;&#12290;&#28982;&#21518;&#20877;&#25353;&#32047;&#36827;&#31246;&#29575;&#35745;&#31639;&#12290;

&#20030;&#20010;&#20363;&#23376;&#65292;65&#23681;&#20197;&#19978;&#32769;&#20154;&#65292;&#39069;&#22806;&#33719;&#24471;&#27599;&#20010;&#26376;1500&#20992;&#30340;&#35905;&#20813;&#39069;&#65292;&#35745;&#31639;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#20174;&#24635;&#30340;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#25187;&#38500;&#12290;&#23478;&#24237;&#24403;&#20013;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#20154;&#37117;&#26377;dependency exemptions&#65292;&#22823;&#27010;&#26159;3800&#20992;&#30340;&#26679;&#23376;&#65292;&#20063;&#20174;&#24635;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#25187;&#38500;&#12290;&#22914;&#26524;&#26159;&#23521;&#22919;&#65292;&#20943;&#20813;&#39069;&#24230;&#26356;&#22823;&#12290;&#20320;&#29031;&#39038;&#32769;&#20154;&#65292;&#25910;&#20859;&#23401;&#23376;&#65292;&#37117;&#20250;&#33719;&#24471;&#31246;&#25910;&#20248;&#24800;&#12290;&#36825;&#19968;&#20999;&#37117;&#20174;&#21046;&#24230;&#19978;&#26460;&#32477;&#20102;&#33104;&#36133;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#36130;&#25919;&#24615;&#36716;&#31227;&#25903;&#20184;&#25105;&#25954;&#35828;&#21040;&#20102;&#22320;&#26041;&#19978;&#65292;&#37117;&#34987;&#20811;&#25187;&#30340;&#24046;&#19981;&#22810;&#20102;&#12290;











&#30001;&#27492;&#21487;&#35265;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#25910;&#20837;&#20302;&#30340;&#23478;&#24237;&#31246;&#25910;&#36127;&#25285;&#36731;&#65292;&#25910;&#20837;&#36234;&#39640;&#65292;&#36171;&#31246;&#36234;&#37325;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#24456;&#21512;&#29702;&#20102;&#12290;

&#24180;&#20837;15&#19975;&#36824;&#19981;&#29992;&#32564;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30001;&#20110;&#32654;&#22269;&#31246;&#25910;&#20307;&#31995;&#20013;&#26377;&#22826;&#22810;&#30340;&#20248;&#24800;&#26465;&#27454;&#65292;&#27665;&#20247;&#20026;&#20102;&#23569;&#32564;&#31246;&#32780;&#21448;&#19981;&#35302;&#29359;&#27861;&#24459;&#65292;&#21033;&#29992;&#21508;&#31181;&#31246;&#25910;&#19978;&#30340;&#28192;&#36947;&#21644;&#26041;&#24335;&#65292;&#36798;&#21040;&#21512;&#27861;&#36991;&#31246;&#30340;&#30446;&#30340;&#65292;&#19979;&#38754;&#25105;&#20204;&#35266;&#23519;&#19968;&#19979;&#32654;&#22269;&#39640;&#25910;&#20837;&#20154;&#32676;&#21512;&#27861;&#36991;&#31246;&#26368;&#24120;&#35265;&#30340;&#20363;&#23376;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;2010&#24180;&#33258;&#24049;&#24320;&#20102;&#19968;&#23478;&#20844;&#21496;&#65292;&#19987;&#20026;&#23478;&#24237;&#20027;&#22919;&#20316;&#29702;&#36130;&#30340;&#36130;&#21153;&#39038;&#38382;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;2010&#24180;&#30340;&#25910;&#20837;&#19981;&#39640;&#20063;&#19981;&#20302;&#65292;15&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#25353;&#29702;&#35828;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#25910;&#20837;&#32564;&#32435;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#19968;&#24180;&#36824;&#19981;&#24471;&#20010;&#20004;&#19977;&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#30340;&#65292;&#20294;&#20107;&#23454;&#24182;&#38750;&#22914;&#27492;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#39318;&#20808;&#31532;&#19968;&#24180;&#24320;&#20844;&#21496;&#21487;&#20197;&#33719;&#24471;&#26368;&#39640;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#25104;&#26412;&#36153;&#30340;&#20943;&#20813;&#65292;&#22909;&#22312;&#39532;&#20811;&#25402;&#35802;&#23454;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#20943;&#20813;&#36153;&#20182;&#25253;&#20102;7000&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#24320;&#20844;&#21496;&#23601;&#35201;&#26377;&#25104;&#26412;&#65292;&#20687;&#36141;&#20080;&#35745;&#31639;&#26426;&#12289;&#25163;&#26426;&#12289;&#21150;&#20844;&#23460;&#23478;&#20855;&#12289;&#20026;&#29983;&#24847;&#32780;&#25903;&#20184;&#30340;&#24046;&#26053;&#36153;&#29978;&#33267;&#20080;&#30340;&#27773;&#36710;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#29992;&#20110;&#21830;&#19994;&#19978;&#30340;&#29992;&#36884;&#65292;&#36825;&#20123;&#36153;&#29992;&#37117;&#21487;&#20197;&#34987;&#21512;&#27861;&#22320;&#20174;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#20943;&#38500;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;2010&#24180;&#36825;&#20123;&#36153;&#29992;&#20943;&#38500;&#20102;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#20004;&#39033;&#21152;&#36215;&#26469;&#65292;&#20182;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#21097;&#19979;133000&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;&#34429;&#28982;&#26159;&#33258;&#24049;&#20026;&#33258;&#24049;&#25171;&#24037;&#65292;&#20294;&#20063;&#35201;&#25903;&#20184;&#31038;&#20250;&#23433;&#20840;&#31246;&#21644;&#21307;&#20445;&#31246;&#65292;&#20174;&#25253;&#31246;&#27861;&#20154;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#26082;&#26159;&#32769;&#26495;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#38599;&#21592;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#23601;&#26377;&#20102;&#20004;&#31181;&#36523;&#20221;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#27599;&#24180;&#35201;&#20184;&#31038;&#20250;&#23433;&#20840;&#31246;&#21644;&#21307;&#20445;&#31246;19000&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#19981;&#36807;&#22312;&#25253;&#31246;&#26102;&#21482;&#21487;&#20197;&#25187;&#38500;&#19968;&#21322;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;9500&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#20026;123500&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20197;&#19978;&#37117;&#26159;&#20123;&#24120;&#35268;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#25910;&#20837;&#21487;&#25187;&#38500;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#19979;&#38754;&#30340;&#25187;&#38500;&#39033;&#30446;&#23601;&#26377;&#21019;&#36896;&#24615;&#20102;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#30475;&#27599;&#20010;&#20154;&#22914;&#20309;&#36816;&#29992;&#20102;&#12290;&#33258;&#25105;&#38599;&#20323;&#32773;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#33258;&#24049;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#39030;&#22825;&#31435;&#22320;&#65292;&#37324;&#37324;&#22806;&#22806;&#19968;&#25226;&#25163;&#65292;&#21482;&#35201;&#33021;&#36186;&#21040;&#38065;&#23601;&#26159;&#22909;&#27721;&#12290;&#33258;&#25105;&#38599;&#20323;&#32773;&#20063;&#21487;&#20197;&#35774;&#31435;&#20844;&#21496;&#20026;&#38599;&#21592;&#25552;&#20379;&#30340;&#36864;&#20241;&#35745;&#21010;401&#65288;k&#65289;&#65292;&#19981;&#36807;&#36825;&#31181;401(k)&#31216;&#20043;&#20026;&#33258;&#25105;&#38599;&#20323;&#32773;&#65288;Solo&#65289;401(k)&#12290;&#33258;&#25105;&#38599;&#20323;&#32773;401(k)&#26377;&#20010;&#24456;&#22823;&#30340;&#22909;&#22788;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#21487;&#20197;&#21464;&#25104;&#20174;&#20004;&#38754;&#21521;&#36864;&#20241;&#35745;&#21010;&#25237;&#38065;&#12290;&#20316;&#20026;&#38599;&#21592;&#65292;&#19968;&#24180;&#26368;&#22810;&#21487;&#20197;&#21521;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#25237;&#20837;16500&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#31508;&#38065;&#19981;&#29992;&#25253;&#31246;&#12290;&#20316;&#20026;&#38599;&#20027;&#65292;&#20174;&#20844;&#21496;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#21487;&#20197;&#20026;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#25237;&#20837;&#32431;&#25910;&#20837;20%&#30340;&#36164;&#37329;&#12290;&#25353;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#20363;&#23376;&#65292;&#20182;&#19968;&#24180;&#21487;&#20197;&#22312;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#19978;&#25237;&#20837;43100&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#24448;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#37324;&#25237;&#38065;&#65292;&#31561;&#20110;&#26159;&#31215;&#25874;&#20859;&#32769;&#38065;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#22312;&#36864;&#20241;&#21069;&#36825;&#20123;&#25910;&#20837;&#37117;&#19981;&#38656;&#32564;&#32435;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#12290;&#38500;&#20102;401(k)&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#22806;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#36824;&#21521;&#20010;&#20154;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#25237;&#20837;&#19981;&#29992;&#32564;&#31246;&#30340;5000&#32654;&#20803;&#25910;&#20837;&#65292;&#20063;&#20026;&#22971;&#23376;&#25237;&#20837;&#21516;&#26679;&#19981;&#38656;&#35201;&#32564;&#31246;&#30340;5000&#32654;&#20803;&#25910;&#20837;&#65292;&#20004;&#32773;&#21512;&#35745;&#23601;&#20026;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;2010&#24180;&#25237;&#20837;&#36864;&#20241;&#36134;&#25143;&#19978;&#30340;&#38065;&#21512;&#35745;&#20026;53100&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#24050;&#20174;&#24180;&#25910;&#20837;15&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#22823;&#24133;&#38477;&#21040;70400&#32654;&#20803;

&#12288;&#12288;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#32435;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#24038;&#36716;&#21491;&#36716;&#12289;&#19977;&#19979;&#20004;&#19979;&#23601;&#20943;&#20102;&#19968;&#22810;&#21322;&#65292;&#37027;&#21097;&#19979;70400&#32654;&#20803;&#30340;&#21487;&#32435;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#36824;&#33021;&#19981;&#33021;&#20877;&#38477;&#20102;&#21602;&#65311;&#20854;&#23454;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#25253;&#31246;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#36880;&#26465;&#20943;&#39033;&#36824;&#27809;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#39318;&#20808;&#21487;&#20197;&#22312;&#36880;&#26465;&#20943;&#39033;&#20013;&#25187;&#38500;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#30340;&#25910;&#20837;&#65292;&#36825;&#21253;&#25324;&#32564;&#32435;&#30340;&#24030;&#31246;&#21644;&#22320;&#26041;&#31246;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#36141;&#25151;&#36151;&#27454;&#26377;20&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#24180;&#21033;&#29575;&#20026;5%&#65292;&#19968;&#24180;&#35201;&#32564;&#20303;&#25151;&#36151;&#27454;&#21033;&#24687;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#25910;&#20837;&#36824;&#21487;&#20197;&#25187;&#38500;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#26679;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#21482;&#21097;&#19979;50400&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#33258;&#25105;&#38599;&#20323;&#32773;&#26368;&#22836;&#22823;&#30340;&#20107;&#20107;&#36141;&#20080;&#21307;&#30103;&#20445;&#38505;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#36825;&#35201;&#33258;&#25487;&#33136;&#21253;&#12290;&#19981;&#36807;&#20174;&#31246;&#21153;&#35282;&#24230;&#26469;&#30475;&#20063;&#19981;&#26159;&#22351;&#20107;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#23558;&#20026;&#33258;&#24049;&#12289;&#32769;&#23110;&#21644;&#23401;&#23376;&#36141;&#20080;&#30340;&#21307;&#30103;&#20445;&#38505;&#36153;&#29992;&#20174;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#20943;&#25481;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#20063;&#21487;&#20197;&#21033;&#29992;&#20813;&#31246;&#30340;&#20581;&#24247;&#20648;&#33988;&#36134;&#25143;&#65292;&#20943;&#23569;&#21487;&#32435;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;&#19968;&#23478;&#19968;&#24180;&#36141;&#20080;&#21307;&#30103;&#20445;&#38505;&#33457;&#36153;1&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#21152;&#19978;&#20182;&#20026;&#23478;&#20154;&#35774;&#31435;&#30340;&#20581;&#24247;&#20648;&#33988;&#36134;&#25143;&#25237;&#20837;&#26368;&#39640;&#38480;&#39069;&#30340;6150&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#36825;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#20026;34250&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#23401;&#23376;&#19978;&#22823;&#23398;&#24182;&#33719;&#24471;&#26480;&#20986;&#23398;&#29983;&#25945;&#32946;&#36151;&#27454;&#65292;&#36825;&#26679;&#27599;&#24180;&#39532;&#20811;&#21487;&#20197;&#20174;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#20943;&#25481;2500&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#20063;&#21487;&#22312;&#25910;&#20837;&#20013;&#20943;&#21435;4000&#32654;&#20803;&#20026;&#23401;&#23376;&#25903;&#20184;&#30340;&#23398;&#26434;&#36153;&#12290;&#20004;&#20010;&#25945;&#32946;&#20943;&#39033;&#21512;&#35745;6500&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#20943;&#25481;&#36825;&#20123;&#65292;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#19979;&#38477;&#21040;27750&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#26368;&#21518;&#36718;&#21040;&#27599;&#19968;&#20010;&#23478;&#24237;&#37117;&#20250;&#20139;&#21463;&#21040;&#30340;&#20154;&#22836;&#20813;&#31246;&#39069;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#12289;&#22971;&#23376;&#21644;&#19978;&#22823;&#23398;&#30340;&#20799;&#23376;&#21512;&#36215;&#26469;&#19968;&#36215;&#25253;&#31246;&#65292;&#20813;&#31246;&#39069;&#21512;&#35745;&#20026;10950&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#36825;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#25253;&#31246;&#25910;&#20837;&#20165;&#20026;16800&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#32564;&#31246;&#65292;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#20063;&#23601;&#32564;1680&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#26102;&#39532;&#20811;&#35201;&#32564;1680&#32654;&#20803;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#21487;&#35859;&#21482;&#36186;&#19981;&#36180;&#65292;&#20294;&#22914;&#26524;&#33041;&#31563;&#20877;&#36716;&#36716;&#24367;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#26356;&#21152;&#23454;&#24800;&#20102;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;&#33258;&#23478;&#20303;&#23429;&#19978;&#23433;&#35013;&#20102;&#22826;&#38451;&#33021;&#30005;&#27744;&#26495;&#12289;&#33410;&#33021;&#31383;&#25143;&#21644;&#33410;&#33021;&#38149;&#28809;&#65292;&#36825;&#20123;&#33457;&#36153;&#32422;1500&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#25919;&#24220;&#40723;&#21169;&#27665;&#20247;&#29615;&#20445;&#65292;&#22823;&#31508;&#19968;&#25381;&#33457;&#36153;&#35201;&#20943;&#25481;&#65292;1680&#32654;&#20803;&#20943;&#21435;1500&#32654;&#20803;&#65292;&#21097;&#19979;&#24212;&#32564;&#30340;&#31246;&#20026;180&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#39532;&#20811;&#30340;&#22971;&#23376;&#34429;&#28982;&#19981;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#20294;&#21364;&#22312;&#25104;&#20154;&#25945;&#32946;&#23398;&#38498;&#35835;&#20070;&#65292;&#27599;&#24180;&#33457;&#36153;1000&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#33457;&#36153;&#30340;20%&#21487;&#20197;&#21015;&#20837;&#35838;&#31246;&#25187;&#38500;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#26159;200&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#32467;&#26524;&#24180;&#25910;&#20837;15&#19975;&#32654;&#20803;&#30340;&#39532;&#20811;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#19981;&#29992;&#32564;&#32435;&#20010;&#20154;&#25152;&#24471;&#31246;&#65292;&#25919;&#24220;&#36824;&#38656;&#20026;&#20182;&#36864;&#31246;20&#32654;&#20803;&#12290;&#32654;&#22269;&#23500;&#20154;&#20026;&#20309;&#21487;&#20197;&#20896;&#20885;&#22530;&#30343;&#22320;&#23569;&#32564;&#31246;&#65292;&#30475;&#36807;&#36825;&#20010;&#20363;&#23376;&#20063;&#35768;&#33021;&#26126;&#30333;&#20010;&#20004;&#19977;&#20998;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

szft517 said:


> &#25105;&#21457;&#29616;&#33521;&#25991;&#19981;&#22909;&#35828;&#30340;&#65292;&#29992;&#20013;&#25991;&#35828;&#21543;&#12290;&#25105;&#25351;&#30340;&#20854;&#23454;&#26159;&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#12290;&#19981;&#26159;&#23457;&#35745;&#23616;&#23457;&#35745;&#20840;&#22269;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#20538;&#21153;&#12290;



&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#26159;&#38656;&#35201;&#30340;
&#20294;&#19981;&#33021;&#24573;&#35270;&#23457;&#35745;&#26159;&#24456;&#22909;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25163;&#27573;
&#22312;&#29616;&#34892;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#21046;&#24230;&#19979;&#65292;&#23457;&#35745;&#26356;&#35201;&#21152;&#22823;&#21147;&#24230;
&#12288;&#12288;



> &#25105;&#30340;&#24847;&#24605;&#29992;&#33521;&#25991;&#27809;&#26377;&#35828;&#30340;&#22826;&#28165;&#26970;&#65292;&#20854;&#23454;&#26159;&#20154;&#22823;&#24212;&#35813;&#25317;&#26377;&#36130;&#25919;&#25910;&#25903;&#30340;&#31435;&#27861;&#26435;&#21644;&#30417;&#30563;&#26435;&#12290;&#36943;&#21046;&#19977;&#20844;&#28040;&#36153;&#65292;&#21462;&#32532;&#23567;&#37329;&#24211;&#12290;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#26159;&#36130;&#25919;&#37096;&#65292;*&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#26435;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;*&#12290;&#20877;&#20030;&#20010;&#20363;&#23376;&#65292;&#20043;&#21069;&#21271;&#20140;20%&#25151;&#20135;&#31246;&#23601;&#26159;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#19968;&#22768;&#20196;&#19979;&#25630;&#20986;&#26469;&#30340;&#65292;&#24182;&#27809;&#26377;&#32463;&#36807;&#30417;&#30563;&#21644;&#20915;&#35758;&#12290;




&#8221;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#26435;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;&#8220; &#19981;&#22823;&#19981;&#34892;&#21834;&#65281; &#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#19981;&#21548;&#35805;&#65281;




> &#33267;&#20110;&#23457;&#35745;&#20840;&#22269;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#24615;&#20538;&#21153;&#36825;&#19968;&#22359;&#20799;&#65292;*&#20854;&#23454;&#20165;&#20165;&#26159;&#31532;&#19977;&#27425;*&#65292;&#20174;2010&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#25512;&#39640;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#27873;&#27819;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#32780;&#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#26159;1994&#24180;&#35774;&#31435;&#30340;&#12290;&#36825;&#20010;&#25480;&#26435;&#26159;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#30340;&#65292;&#19981;&#26159;&#31435;&#27861;&#20307;&#31995;&#19979;&#30340;&#26085;&#24120;&#30417;&#30563;&#12290;



&#25152;&#20197;&#23457;&#35745;&#26377;&#21152;&#22823;&#21147;&#24230;. &#22240;&#20026;&#27861;&#24459;&#28431;&#27934;&#24456;&#22810;&#65292; &#27809;&#26469;&#30340;&#21450;&#22581;&#22622;



> &#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#25919;&#24220;&#20027;&#23548;&#30340;&#25237;&#36164;&#38656;&#35201;&#26356;&#20851;&#27880;&#25928;&#30410;&#65292;&#25237;&#36164;&#26041;&#21521;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#20391;&#37325;&#20110;&#26032;&#20852;&#23454;&#20307;&#20135;&#19994;&#65292;&#32780;&#19981;&#26159;&#24050;&#32463;&#20135;&#33021;&#36807;&#21097;&#30340;&#29028;&#21270;&#24037;&#21644;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#65292;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#20869;&#29983;&#22686;&#38271;&#26356;&#21152;&#25345;&#20037;&#12290;



&#38382;&#39064;&#26159;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#19981;&#19968;&#23450;&#26377;&#21033;&#28070; &#39118;&#38505;&#22823; &#22238;&#25253;&#26399;&#38271;
&#25105;&#20204;&#20854;&#23454; &#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#20135;&#19994;&#26159;&#33258;&#24049;&#19981;&#20105;&#27668; 



> &#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#32943;&#23450;&#19981;&#20801;&#35768;&#24213;&#29305;&#24459;&#24773;&#20917;&#20986;&#29616;&#12290;&#26576;&#30465;&#20250;&#36127;&#20538;&#29575;&#24050;&#32463;&#39640;&#36798;186%&#20102;&#65292;&#21523;&#20154;&#12290;&#34429;&#28982;&#20013;&#22830;&#19981;&#20801;&#35768;&#36825;&#31181;&#30772;&#20135;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#24182;&#19981;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#32437;&#23481;&#12290;
> &#35760;&#30340;&#21069;&#19968;&#38453;&#20809;&#22823;&#38134;&#34892;60&#20159;&#20538;&#21153;&#36829;&#32422;&#21543;&#65292;&#23548;&#33268;&#38134;&#34892;&#38388;&#21516;&#19994;&#25286;&#20511;&#21033;&#29575;&#39129;&#21319;&#65292;&#38065;&#37117;&#36151;&#20986;&#21435;&#32473;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#20102;&#12290;&#20043;&#21069;&#38134;&#34892;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#27425;&#36825;&#31181;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#23558;&#35201;&#36829;&#32422;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#22830;&#34892;&#26368;&#32456;&#36824;&#26159;&#36890;&#36807;&#32487;&#32493;&#21457;&#22411;&#36135;&#24065;&#32473;&#20182;&#20204;&#25937;&#19979;&#20102;&#12290;&#20170;&#24180;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#32467;&#26524;&#65292;M2&#24050;&#32463;103&#19975;&#20159;&#20102;&#12290;&#28909;&#38065;&#22826;tm&#22810;&#20102;&#65292;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#23454;&#20307;&#32463;&#27982;&#25152;&#38656;&#12290;



M2 &#19982; &#28909;&#38065;&#27969;&#20837;&#26377;&#20851; &#22806;&#36164;&#19982;&#25237;&#34892;&#24819;&#20511;&#21033;&#29575;&#24046;&#28151;&#27700;&#25720;&#40060;
&#33267;&#20110;&#26576;&#30465;&#30340;&#36127;&#20538;&#29575;&#65292; &#26159;&#22823;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292; &#20837;&#19981;&#25975;&#20986;&#37117;&#26159;&#32769;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290; &#30701;&#26399;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#21457;&#20538; &#24320;&#27969; &#33410;&#30465;&#24320;&#25903;&#26469;&#22788;&#29702;




> &#30475;&#22909;&#26446;&#20811;&#24378;&#30340;&#25514;&#26045;&#12290;&#20182;&#30340;&#24847;&#24605;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#25511;&#21046;&#26032;&#36135;&#24065;&#21457;&#34892;&#65292;&#30424;&#27963;&#29616;&#23384;&#36135;&#24065;&#37327;&#65292;&#25226;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#36164;&#37329;&#20174;&#25151;&#22320;&#20135;&#24066;&#22330;&#36716;&#31227;&#20986;&#26469;&#65292;&#36716;&#31227;&#21040;&#21487;&#20197;&#25345;&#32493;&#22686;&#38271;&#30340;&#23454;&#20307;&#32463;&#27982;&#20013;&#12290;



&#19981;&#33021;&#22826;&#30828;&#65292; &#35201;&#36866;&#37327;&#23485;&#26494;&#19968;&#28857;&#28857;&#65292;&#19981;&#33021;&#19968;&#25331;&#25171;&#27515;&#32769;&#34382;
&#20170;&#24180;&#22269;&#20225;&#36824;&#26377; 11% &#22686;&#38271; 



> &#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27665;&#20027;&#23601;&#26159;&#20010;&#31505;&#35805;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#25630;&#19981;&#28165;&#25237;&#31080;&#21644;&#33258;&#30001;&#30340;&#20851;&#31995;&#65292;&#21482;&#33021;&#25237;&#32473;&#19968;&#32676;&#36138;&#23448;&#65292;&#32487;&#32493;&#34987;&#21387;&#27048;&#65292;&#36824;&#29305;&#26377;&#20248;&#36234;&#24863;&#12290;



&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#24656;&#24597;&#19981;&#21333;&#21333;&#26159;&#36138;&#23448;&#65292; &#22810;&#30340;&#24456;&#21602;


----------



## shuttler

@szft517 

&#32654;&#22269;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#20837;&#24687;&#31246;&#26159;&#32047;&#36827;&#35745;&#31639;&#30340; &#36319;&#22269;&#20869;&#19968;&#26679; &#20294;&#25105;&#21516;&#24847; &#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#21046;&#24230;&#27604;&#36739;&#32454; &#32771;&#34385;&#30340;&#23618;&#38754;&#27604;&#36739;&#22810;
&#32654;&#22269;&#30340;vat &#20063;&#19981;&#36731; &#19968;&#33324;&#20026;&#36135;&#20215;&#30340; 8% ~ 12% &#26159;&#21527;&#65311;


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

shuttler said:


> @szft517
> 
> &#32654;&#22269;&#30340;&#20010;&#20154;&#20837;&#24687;&#31246;&#26159;&#32047;&#36827;&#35745;&#31639;&#30340; &#36319;&#22269;&#20869;&#19968;&#26679; &#20294;&#25105;&#21516;&#24847; &#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#21046;&#24230;&#27604;&#36739;&#32454; &#32771;&#34385;&#30340;&#23618;&#38754;&#27604;&#36739;&#22810;
> &#32654;&#22269;&#30340;vat &#20063;&#19981;&#36731; &#19968;&#33324;&#20026;&#36135;&#20215;&#30340; 8% ~ 12% &#26159;&#21527;&#65311;



&#30830;&#23454;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#32047;&#36827;&#30340;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#36825;&#20010;&#31246;&#27861;&#25630;&#20102;&#22909;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#20102;&#65292;&#20174;&#19978;&#20010;&#19990;&#32426;&#21021;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#19981;&#26029;&#23436;&#21892;&#65292;&#22269;&#20250;&#19981;&#26029;&#20462;&#35746;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#39038;&#21450;&#21040;&#26041;&#26041;&#38754;&#38754;&#12290;
&#30446;&#21069;&#25105;&#36824;&#27809;&#23398;&#21040;&#20844;&#21496;&#31246;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#23601;&#25105;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#27809;&#26377;VAT&#65292;&#21482;&#26377;sales tax, &#22823;&#27010;&#26159;5%-10%&#21543;&#65292;&#24503;&#24030;&#26159;8.25%&#24038;&#21491;&#65292;&#20215;&#22806;&#31246;&#12290;&#20010;&#21035;&#24030;&#20813;sales tax...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

shuttler said:


> &#39044;&#31639;&#27861;&#26159;&#38656;&#35201;&#30340;
> &#20294;&#19981;&#33021;&#24573;&#35270;&#23457;&#35745;&#26159;&#24456;&#22909;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25163;&#27573;
> &#22312;&#29616;&#34892;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#21046;&#24230;&#19979;&#65292;&#23457;&#35745;&#26356;&#35201;&#21152;&#22823;&#21147;&#24230;



&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#20063;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#23457;&#35745;&#20102;&#65292;&#20154;&#22823;&#20160;&#20040;&#36135;&#33394;&#25105;&#20204;&#37117;&#28165;&#26970;&#65292;&#20859;&#32769;&#22330;&#25152;&#32610;&#20102;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;






shuttler said:


> &#8221;&#22269;&#21153;&#38498;&#26435;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;&#8220; &#19981;&#22823;&#19981;&#34892;&#21834;&#65281; &#22320;&#26041;&#25919;&#24220;&#19981;&#21548;&#35805;&#65281;


&#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#65292;&#26377;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#32479;&#31609;&#35268;&#21010;&#26159;&#19981;&#38169;&#30340;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#22312;&#20840;&#22269;&#33539;&#22260;&#20869;&#36805;&#36895;&#31609;&#38598;&#21040;&#36164;&#37329;&#65292;&#36164;&#28304;&#65292;&#20154;&#21147;&#20379;&#32473;&#21457;&#23637;&#38656;&#35201;&#12290;&#19981;&#36807;&#29616;&#22312;&#24773;&#20917;&#26377;&#25152;&#19981;&#21516;&#20102;&#65292;&#21508;&#22320;&#21306;&#21457;&#23637;&#27700;&#24179;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#28201;&#24030;&#25630;&#37329;&#34701;&#32508;&#21512;&#25913;&#38761;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#23665;&#35199;&#21482;&#20174;&#22269;&#23478;&#20105;&#21462;&#21040;&#20102;&#36164;&#28304;&#36716;&#22411;&#32508;&#21512;&#25913;&#38761;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#27827;&#21335;&#26681;&#25454;&#22320;&#29702;&#20248;&#21183;&#65292;&#25630;&#19977;&#21270;&#21327;&#35843;&#21457;&#23637;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#19981;&#29306;&#29298;&#20892;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#12290;&#25152;&#20197;&#35828;&#21602;&#65292;&#21508;&#22320;&#38656;&#27714;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#19981;&#22909;&#32479;&#19968;&#25351;&#23548;&#30340;&#12290;&#36825;&#20123;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#22320;&#26041;&#19968;&#30452;&#22312;&#21338;&#24328;&#12290;&#34429;&#28982;&#20986;&#21457;&#28857;&#37117;&#26159;&#22909;&#30340;&#12290;






shuttler said:


> &#25152;&#20197;&#23457;&#35745;&#26377;&#21152;&#22823;&#21147;&#24230;. &#22240;&#20026;&#27861;&#24459;&#28431;&#27934;&#24456;&#22810;&#65292; &#27809;&#26469;&#30340;&#21450;&#22581;&#22622;



&#27861;&#24459;&#28431;&#27934;&#22826;&#22810;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#32463;&#27982;&#24635;&#37327;&#26159;&#24456;&#24378;&#30340;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#38656;&#35201;&#20174;&#27861;&#24459;&#65292;&#21046;&#24230;&#19978;&#24041;&#22266;&#36825;&#20123;&#32463;&#27982;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#20219;&#37325;&#36947;&#36828;&#12290;




shuttler said:


> &#38382;&#39064;&#26159;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#19981;&#19968;&#23450;&#26377;&#21033;&#28070; &#39118;&#38505;&#22823; &#22238;&#25253;&#26399;&#38271;
> &#25105;&#20204;&#20854;&#23454; &#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#20135;&#19994;&#26159;&#33258;&#24049;&#19981;&#20105;&#27668;



&#36825;&#20010;&#35828;&#30340;&#22826;&#23545;&#20102;&#12290;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#26377;&#39118;&#38505;&#65292;&#25353;&#29031;&#35199;&#26041;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#29702;&#24615;&#20154;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#65292;&#37117;&#20250;&#36873;&#25321;&#39118;&#38505;&#31245;&#24494;&#23567;&#19968;&#28857;&#30340;&#34892;&#19994;&#12290;&#27604;&#22914;&#27773;&#36710;&#34892;&#19994;&#65292;&#20856;&#22411;&#12290;&#29616;&#22312;&#20174;&#22269;&#22806;&#36827;&#21475;&#27773;&#36710;&#65292;&#35201;&#20132;6&#20010;&#31246;&#31181;&#65292;&#36710;&#36742;&#36141;&#32622;&#31246;&#31246;&#65292;&#20851;&#31246;&#65292;&#20056;&#29992;&#36710;&#28040;&#36153;&#31246;&#65292;&#25104;&#21697;&#27833;&#28040;&#36153;&#31246;&#65292;&#36710;&#33337;&#31246;&#65292;&#22686;&#20540;&#31246;&#12290;&#19968;&#20010;&#23454;&#38469;&#20215;&#20540;50&#19975;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#36335;&#34382;&#25597;&#32988;5.0&#65292;&#36827;&#21475;&#36807;&#26469;&#24471;172&#19975;&#12290;





shuttler said:


> M2 &#19982; &#28909;&#38065;&#27969;&#20837;&#26377;&#20851; &#22806;&#36164;&#19982;&#25237;&#34892;&#24819;&#20511;&#21033;&#29575;&#24046;&#28151;&#27700;&#25720;&#40060;
> &#33267;&#20110;&#26576;&#30465;&#30340;&#36127;&#20538;&#29575;&#65292; &#26159;&#22823;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292; &#20837;&#19981;&#25975;&#20986;&#37117;&#26159;&#32769;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290; &#30701;&#26399;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#21457;&#20538; &#24320;&#27969; &#33410;&#30465;&#24320;&#25903;&#26469;&#22788;&#29702;



&#30830;&#23454;&#65292;&#36319;&#28909;&#38065;&#20063;&#26377;&#24456;&#22823;&#20851;&#31995;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#22269;&#23478;&#25630;&#20102;&#20960;&#20010;&#35797;&#28857;&#21457;&#20538;&#30465;&#24066;&#65292;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#24590;&#20040;&#26679;&#20102;&#12290;




shuttler said:


> &#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#24656;&#24597;&#19981;&#21333;&#21333;&#26159;&#36138;&#23448;&#65292; &#22810;&#30340;&#24456;&#21602;



&#21704;&#21704;&#65292;&#31639;&#20102;&#65292;&#19981;&#29992;&#25581;&#31359;&#20182;&#20204;&#20102;&#65292;&#30041;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#65292;&#27605;&#31455;&#19981;&#31649;&#25105;&#20204;&#20107;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

szft517 said:


> &#30830;&#23454;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#32047;&#36827;&#30340;&#12290;
> 
> &#20182;&#20204;&#36825;&#20010;&#31246;&#27861;&#25630;&#20102;&#22909;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#20102;&#65292;&#20174;&#19978;&#20010;&#19990;&#32426;&#21021;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#19981;&#26029;&#23436;&#21892;&#65292;&#22269;&#20250;&#19981;&#26029;&#20462;&#35746;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#39038;&#21450;&#21040;&#26041;&#26041;&#38754;&#38754;&#12290;
> &#30446;&#21069;&#25105;&#36824;&#27809;&#23398;&#21040;&#20844;&#21496;&#31246;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#23601;&#25105;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#27809;&#26377;VAT&#65292;&#21482;&#26377;sales tax, &#22823;&#27010;&#26159;5%-10%&#21543;&#65292;&#24503;&#24030;&#26159;8.25%&#24038;&#21491;&#65292;&#20215;&#22806;&#31246;&#12290;&#20010;&#21035;&#24030;&#20813;sales tax...



&#25105;&#20204;&#24314;&#22269;&#19981;&#21040;100&#24180;

&#25105;&#20063;&#26159;&#35828; sales tax &#20294;&#29992;&#38169;&#20102;&#35789;
&#22240;&#20026;&#20182;&#20204;&#19981;&#32771;&#34385;&#8220;&#36827;&#12289;&#20986;&#39033;&#30446;&#8221; &#27809;&#25269;&#25187;

&#32763;&#26597;wikipedia&#26377;&#25551;&#36848;&#65306;

Illinois &#26368;&#37325; 15.5%

Sales taxes in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

shuttler said:


> &#25105;&#20204;&#24314;&#22269;&#19981;&#21040;100&#24180;
> 
> &#25105;&#20063;&#26159;&#35828; sales tax &#20294;&#29992;&#38169;&#20102;&#35789;
> &#22240;&#20026;&#20182;&#20204;&#19981;&#32771;&#34385;&#8220;&#36827;&#12289;&#20986;&#39033;&#30446;&#8221; &#27809;&#25269;&#25187;
> 
> &#32763;&#26597;wikipedia&#26377;&#25551;&#36848;&#65306;
> 
> Illinois &#26368;&#37325; 15.5%
> 
> Sales taxes in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



&#21999;&#21999;&#65292;&#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#12290;&#27809;&#24819;&#21040;&#20234;&#21033;&#35834;&#20234;&#36825;&#20040;&#37325;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

szft517 said:


> &#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#20063;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#23457;&#35745;&#20102;&#65292;&#20154;&#22823;&#20160;&#20040;&#36135;&#33394;&#25105;&#20204;&#37117;&#28165;&#26970;&#65292;&#20859;&#32769;&#22330;&#25152;&#32610;&#20102;&#12290;



&#25105;&#36319;&#24744;&#19968;&#26679;&#65292; &#24076;&#26395;&#26377;&#25913;&#36827; &#20294;&#19981;&#33021;&#19968;&#36468;&#21363;&#23601;
&#12288;&#12288;


> &#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#65292;&#26377;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#32479;&#31609;&#35268;&#21010;&#26159;&#19981;&#38169;&#30340;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#22312;&#20840;&#22269;&#33539;&#22260;&#20869;&#36805;&#36895;&#31609;&#38598;&#21040;&#36164;&#37329;&#65292;&#36164;&#28304;&#65292;&#20154;&#21147;&#20379;&#32473;&#21457;&#23637;&#38656;&#35201;&#12290;&#19981;&#36807;&#29616;&#22312;&#24773;&#20917;&#26377;&#25152;&#19981;&#21516;&#20102;&#65292;&#21508;&#22320;&#21306;&#21457;&#23637;&#27700;&#24179;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#28201;&#24030;&#25630;&#37329;&#34701;&#32508;&#21512;&#25913;&#38761;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#23665;&#35199;&#21482;&#20174;&#22269;&#23478;&#20105;&#21462;&#21040;&#20102;&#36164;&#28304;&#36716;&#22411;&#32508;&#21512;&#25913;&#38761;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#27827;&#21335;&#26681;&#25454;&#22320;&#29702;&#20248;&#21183;&#65292;&#25630;&#19977;&#21270;&#21327;&#35843;&#21457;&#23637;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#65292;&#19981;&#29306;&#29298;&#20892;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#12290;&#25152;&#20197;&#35828;&#21602;&#65292;&#21508;&#22320;&#38656;&#27714;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#19981;&#22909;&#32479;&#19968;&#25351;&#23548;&#30340;&#12290;&#36825;&#20123;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#22320;&#26041;&#19968;&#30452;&#22312;&#21338;&#24328;&#12290;&#34429;&#28982;&#20986;&#21457;&#28857;&#37117;&#26159;&#22909;&#30340;&#12290;



&#21508;&#30465;&#22825;&#28982;&#36164;&#28304;&#20998;&#37197;&#19981;&#22343;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#38590;&#39064;







> &#27861;&#24459;&#28431;&#27934;&#22826;&#22810;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#32463;&#27982;&#24635;&#37327;&#26159;&#24456;&#24378;&#30340;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#38656;&#35201;&#20174;&#27861;&#24459;&#65292;&#21046;&#24230;&#19978;&#24041;&#22266;&#36825;&#20123;&#32463;&#27982;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#20219;&#37325;&#36947;&#36828;&#12290;



&#26159;&#30340;





> &#36825;&#20010;&#35828;&#30340;&#22826;&#23545;&#20102;&#12290;&#26032;&#20852;&#20135;&#19994;&#26377;&#39118;&#38505;&#65292;&#25353;&#29031;&#35199;&#26041;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#29702;&#24615;&#20154;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#65292;&#37117;&#20250;&#36873;&#25321;&#39118;&#38505;&#31245;&#24494;&#23567;&#19968;&#28857;&#30340;&#34892;&#19994;&#12290;&#27604;&#22914;&#27773;&#36710;&#34892;&#19994;&#65292;&#20856;&#22411;&#12290;&#29616;&#22312;&#20174;&#22269;&#22806;&#36827;&#21475;&#27773;&#36710;&#65292;&#35201;&#20132;6&#20010;&#31246;&#31181;&#65292;&#36710;&#36742;&#36141;&#32622;&#31246;&#31246;&#65292;&#20851;&#31246;&#65292;&#20056;&#29992;&#36710;&#28040;&#36153;&#31246;&#65292;&#25104;&#21697;&#27833;&#28040;&#36153;&#31246;&#65292;&#36710;&#33337;&#31246;&#65292;&#22686;&#20540;&#31246;&#12290;&#19968;&#20010;&#23454;&#38469;&#20215;&#20540;50&#19975;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#36335;&#34382;&#25597;&#32988;5.0&#65292;&#36827;&#21475;&#36807;&#26469;&#24471;172&#19975;&#12290;



&#25105;&#20204;&#26680;&#24515;&#20135;&#19994;&#25630;&#19981;&#22909;&#65292;&#27963;&#35813;&#65281;






> &#30830;&#23454;&#65292;&#36319;&#28909;&#38065;&#20063;&#26377;&#24456;&#22823;&#20851;&#31995;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#22269;&#23478;&#25630;&#20102;&#20960;&#20010;&#35797;&#28857;&#21457;&#20538;&#30465;&#24066;&#65292;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#24590;&#20040;&#26679;&#20102;&#12290;



&#25105;&#24819;&#26368;&#21518;&#36824;&#26159;&#35201;&#20013;&#22830;&#20986;&#25163;





> &#21704;&#21704;&#65292;&#31639;&#20102;&#65292;&#19981;&#29992;&#25581;&#31359;&#20182;&#20204;&#20102;&#65292;&#30041;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#65292;&#27605;&#31455;&#19981;&#31649;&#25105;&#20204;&#20107;&#12290;



&#23545; &#24819;&#36215;&#35752;&#21388;
&#20294; &#20182;&#20204;&#24456;&#19981;&#32473;&#25105;&#20204;&#38754;&#23376;&#30340;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

BEIJING - The State Council will eliminate several administrative examination approval items, according to a directive signed by Premier Li Keqiang.

The decision abolishes a regulation concerning production license for coal, as well as amends several items contained in 25 administrative regulations and transfers them to lower levels.

The abolished items also include the registration of entry-exit express enterprises' inspection and quarantine reports and certifications of declaration for inspection and quarantine.

Fifteen administrative regulations have been amended due to the abolishments. Foreign cooperation in the oil, natural gas and coalbed gas sectors no longer needs approval, nor do science and technology awards given by social organizations or the hiring of principals at schools run jointly with overseas partners.

The establishment of tobacco product trading markets and national chain outlets for publications no longer need administrative approval.

The decision also delegates some items from central government departments to provincial-level departments, including exports of animals used for scientific experimentation and the registration of resident representatives of foreign companies.

The abolishment and decentralization of administrative examination and approval items are part of efforts to reduce political power in China's market economy.

The premier said in May that the focus of government work should be shifted to creating a favorable environment for development, providing quality public services and maintaining social equity and justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's first inter-city express train starts test runs*

Last Updated: 2013-08-01

Xinhua 








*QINGDAO* - China's first inter-city express train started its daily test runs on Thursday in the southwestern province of Sichuan before it is put to use in Guangdong Province, its manufacturer said.

The *CRH6A* train will have a daily 2,000-km test run on the rails from Chengdu, provincial capital of Sichuan, to Dujiangyan City and Dazhou City, respectively, according to Sifang Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co., Ltd under China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock (CSR). Sifang Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co. is based in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province.

The operation assessment period takes about six months and the train will run a total of 300,000 km. Passengers will be on the train in the final phase of testing.

The express train is designed to travel at 200 km per hour. Another model, the *CRH6F*, with a designed speed of 160 km per hour, has also been completed and will start trial runs soon.

The intercity express trains target medium- and short-distance trips between cities. Compared with high-speed bullet trains, the intercity express trains, like subway trains, can stop at many stations and *start and stop at fast speeds*.

The CRH6A train has a maximum capacity of 1,488 passengers. It will be first put into use on the rail linking the cities of Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen in Guangdong.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-08/01/content_16863548.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cera

You have no idea about HP computers. Couple years ago, I wanted to buy a laptop, so I went to a Fry's electronic store, I almost chose an HP laptop because it is relative cheap, but when I saw a pile of refurbished HP computers rest on the floor, I changed my mind, instead, I bought a lenovo laptop because it was salesman's strong recommendation. Today, I still love it.




Guynextdoor2 said:


> I am surprised (not anti-chinese here). I think lenovo is a f**kall company with f**kall products (I am NOT anti-chinese, just don't like lenovo. Before the trolls jump over me). I have always owned an HP and will continue to own one.


----------



## cirr

*China's non-manufacturing PMI rises*

By IANS | 3 Aug, 2013, 03.52PM IST

BEIJING: The purchasing managers index (PMI) for China's non-manufacturing sector stood at 54.1 percent in July, up from 53.9 percent for June, according to official data released Saturday. 

A PMI reading above 50 percent indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 percent indicates contraction, according to the National Bureau of Statistics and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP).

The improving non-manufacturing figure is in line with China's manufacturing PMI, which also rose in July to 50.3 percent from 50.1 percent in June, Xinhua reported. 

Cai Jin, vice chairman of the CFLP, said the slight increase indicated a good start for China's economy in the second half of the year. 

"Although challenges remain, China's economy has the foundations for steady growth," Cai said. 

China's non-manufacturing PMI is based on a survey of about 1,200 companies in 27 industries. 

China's non-manufacturing PMI rises - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

*China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds to 54.1 pct in July*

English.news.cn 2013-08-03 16:13:23 

BEIJING, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- The purchasing managers index (PMI) for China's non-manufacturing sector rebounded after falling for three consecutive months, according to official data released on Saturday.

The non-manufacturing PMI stood at 54.1 percent in July, up from 53.9 percent for June, according to the National Bureau of Statistics and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP).

A PMI reading above 50 percent indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 percent indicates contraction.

*The improving non-manufacturing figure is in line with China's manufacturing PMI, which also rose in July to 50.3 percent from 50.1 percent in June, according to previously released figures.*

Cai Jin, vice chairman of the CFLP, said the slight increase indicated a good start for China's economy in the second half of the year.

"Although challenges remain, China's economy has the foundations for steady growth," Cai said.

China's economy has been stuck in a protracted weak recovery, easing to 7.5-percent growth in the second quarter from 7.7 percent in the first three months and 7.9 percent in the final quarter of 2012. Worries are growing that the prolonged slowdown could weigh on the global economy.

The CFLP said China's service sector is becoming increasingly active, giving a boost to the economy.

In the service sector, the sub-indices for business activity and new orders both rose for two consecutive months, up to 53.0 percent and 50.0 percent, respectively. The sub-index for employment gained three percentage points to 53 percent.

The CFLP said information-related consumption increased rapidly during the period. New types of businesses appearing in the service sector will push economic growth and restructuring in the second half, it said.

Construction activity also remained at a high level in July, according to the CFLP, with the sub-index for business activity staying above 58 percent.

Deepening industrialization and urbanization, a government plan to renovate run-down urban areas and increased investment in the railway sector mean the construction sector will maintain active in the second half, the CFLP said.

The CFLP said it is worth noting that small businesses in the non-manufacturing sector saw their performance improve in July.

Their sub-indices for business activity and new orders both ended two consecutive monthly decreases and rebounded, although they still remained below 50 percent.

The CFLP said it expects that more supportive measures, like the tax cuts recently implemented by the government, will be introduced in the second half to aid small businesses.

The CFLP warned of a trend of rising costs in the non-manufacturing sector. The sub-index for intermediate input prices rose 3.2 percentage points over June to 58.2 percent in July.

China's non-manufacturing PMI is based on a survey of about 1,200 companies in 27 industries.

China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds to 54.1 pct in July - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*August 4, 2013: China's Women Volleyball Team under Coach &#37070;&#24179; Long Ping are the winners of Pool D of 2013 World Grand Prix Macao stop by beating the Nethelands 3-1. Team China have won all three matches having victories over Bulgaria and Cuba on 3-0 a piece.*





*&#20013;&#22269;&#38431;&#38431;&#38271;&#24352;&#30922;&#22312;&#39041;&#22870;&#21488;&#19978;&#39640;&#20030;&#20896;&#20891;&#22870;&#26479;&#12290;
Captain Zhang Lei proudly lifting up the Champions' Trophy*










*Wang Yimei receiving the award for Most Favourable Players of the Fans*






*Coach Lang Ping *






Photo credits: sports.cn











Credit: Tencent sports and sportsphoto.cn








Above photo credits: sports.cn


Zhu Ting lifts China to a 3-1 win over the Netherlands | FIVB - Press release





Credit: sports.cn
*&#26417;&#23159; Ting was unstoppable on the attack as she scored 32 points against the Netherlands
*
Macau, China, August 4, 2013 - China kept a clean match record as they sealed a 3-1 win (26-24, 19-25, 25-17, 25-17) over the Netherlands in Pool D of the FIVB Volleyball World Grand Prix on Sunday.

China's Zhu Ting led all scorers with 32 points while Anne Buijs led the Dutch scorers with 17 points. 

The first set was an even battle as both sides traded points early on. China and the Netherlands impressively started, not allowing each other get some breathing space until late in the set. Zhu and Wang Yimei's hammering spikes lifted China to come from behind the Dutch lead and eventually moved past the thrilling deuce point 26-24.

In the second set, another thrilling encounter emerged as both sides fought for lead changes. Netherlands reached the second technical timeout with a very slim one-point margin. Netherlands eventually managed to pull away and ended the set from a sharp spike by Judith Pietersen 25-19. 

China regained control of the third set on Zhu's consistent attacking performance and Wang's powerfule serves that helped China to establish a 21-10 lead. Netherlands tried to get back in the match but China reached the final point in due course at 25-17.

China came out storming in the fourth set, sending a barrage of attacks on the Dutch side that allowed them to take an easy lead. China looked determined to end the match with a 20-11 lead but Dutch player Celeste Plak, who came off the bench, scored 6 points to cut that gap.

Coach Lang Ping allowed her new players to come in but the Dutch team could not turn the momentum to their favour as China ended the fourth set 25-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Meanwhile:
*
*China claim fourth historic gold at Girls' U18 World Championship
*

link






Chinese Girls' Celebrate the FIVB Girls' U18 World championship




















The girls cheer an dance in jubilation after the win over Team USA





USA win a point





Xinyue Yuan from China cheers with her team-mates





China´s Xinyue Yuan attacks




*Nakhon Ratchasima, Thailand, August 4, 2013* &#8211; China captured their fourth gold medal at the FIVB Girls' U18 World championship with a straight sets win over mighty USA (25-16, 25-21, 25-23) in the final match at both Chatchai hall in Nakhon Ratshasima on Sunday.

It was a record fourth gold medal for China in their ninth participation at this age category, one more title than Brazil has won, added to their previous wins in 2001, 2003 and 2007 and the fifth overall medal. on the other hand the silver medal for USA is the best ever performance so far in 8 participations, the best before was the fourth position in 2003 and 2005.

Brazil maintained their position on the podium by gaining the bronze medal with a straight sets victory over the competition dark horses, Peru 3-0 (25-29, 25-12, 25-23, 25-12) in the third place match.

Brazil, the only team to participate in every edition of the World Championship U18 so far, got their second bronze medal in their history after 2003 edition to be added to 3 more gold in 1997, 2005 and 2009 and 4 silver medals in 1989, 1991, 1999 and 2001.

Japan finished 5th following a thrilling five setter against Serbia and Poland claimed the 7th with a win against Dominican Republic.

After the final, the Thai Minister of sport Mr Somporn Chaibabangyang, along with the FIVB Control Committee headed by Mr Theofanis Tsiokris honoured the best players with their trophies then the medallists China, USA and Brazil. 

*Gold Medal match*
China v USA 3-0 (25-16, 25-21, 25-23)

China won the gold medal at the Girls' Under-18 World Championship beating USA in straight sets (25-16, 25-21, 25-23) in 68 minutes at Chatchi Hall in Nakhon Ratchasima.

Xinyue Yuan scored 16 points as her team&#8217;s best scorer, followed by Yunlu Wang with 14.

China surprisingly put early and consistent pressure on the Americans, who struggled to get back into the match. China sent a warning to the Americans at the start of the match through their quick attacks using centers Xinyue Yuan and Hu Mingyuan. They blocked well and sent their attacks away from the USA blockers to win the first set by a wide margin, 25-16.

The Chinese players were focused at the start of the second set, while the U.S. had trouble with their defence and couldn't apply their attacking strategy. China took the lead, but USA came back when setter Jordyn Poulter did some good work in setting for her teammates. China&#8217;s coach fielded substitute center Yuanyuan Wang as they took the second set 25-21.

The Americans committed a number of errors in reception and attacks in the third set although their spikers did managed some success. But the Chinese were serving very well and were able to maintain their pressure and the lead throughout the set to 20-15. USA tried to save the match, but with a quick attack from Xinyue Yuan the job was completed and China claimed the gold medal.

*Bronze Medal match *
Brazil v Peru 3-0 (25-29, 25-12, 25-23, 25-12)

Brazil gained their ninth medal in their 13 participations at Girls' U18 World Championship with a victory in the bronze medal match in straight sets (25-29, 25-12, 25-23, 25-12) against Peru in the third place match at Chatchi Hall.

Peru got their best result in 8 participations equivalent to their same position 20 years ago.

Brazil's center Gabriela Silva was the match star with her competition best blocking performance of 9 killing blocks beside her spiking from the center of the net to come as match scorer with 13 points. Simply Gaby was the secret to stop the efficient Peruvian opposite attacker Angela Leyva who scored her less record of only 12 points during the match although she kept as her team top scorer in that match.

Brazil did a good scouting for their opponent and succeeded to make a solid barrier against them through the tight blocking at the wings of the net as well as the tight backline defence led by the libero Lais Vasques who did well in defence.

Peru tried to enter the match only in the second set when they started to use the combinations the deceive Brazil block and succeeded to come near all through but Brazil worked well with the outside hitters to win the set.

Peru players were exhausted after they played 5 sets the night before against China in the semifinal, thus they couldn't upset Brazil power to lose the match in straight sets.

*Match for the 5th place*
Japan v Serbia 3-2 (14-25, 23-25, 25-20, 25-15, 15-13) 

Japan ended their FIVB Girls' Youth World Championship journey with 5th position leaving Serbia at the 6th position after their epic win 3-2 (14-25, 23-25, 25-20, 25-15, 15-13) at Chatchai Hall.

This is the seventh best outcome for Japan who won the title twice in their history out of 11 participations. It was the same position achieved twice in 2001 and 2009. For the Serbians it is the worst rank in their overall four participations.

With a lot of motivations and victory spirit Japan succeeded to rebound from two sets behind to win the third and fourth sets and gain the match after a thriller tiebreak.

Effiecent spiker Mizuki Yanagita played her best and was the main factor of victory not only with her 28 points scored as a match scorer, but also for the passion she gave to her colleague specially in the tiebreak. She was followed by Kaori Mabashi who scored 18 points.In the Serbian side, the usual scoring machine Tijana Boskovi was again her team scorer with 19 points followed by Sara Lozo 16.

*Match for the 7th place*
Poland v Dominican Republic 3-1 (25-11, 19, 25, 25-16, 25-14)

Poland ended their FIVB Girls' Youth World Championship campaign in the optimum performance as they thrashed Dominican Republic 3-1 (25-11, 19, 25, 25-16, 25-14) in the 7th and 8th positions match at Chatchai Hall.

Poland improved all their errors in the last matches and played a wonderful game to gain the 7th position, three places back to their fourth position in Turkey 2011. Dominican Republic finished in the 8th position making their best performance like in 2001 and 2007.

Poland's attackers Malwina Smarzek and Malgorzata Smieszek were the key factor behind the victory with their steady performance throughout the match. The first was the match scorer with 17 points all from killing hits and the second had a tally of 16 points including 2 blocks and three ace services. Dominican's opposite Galia Gonzalez led her team scorers by 14 points, while out of from Elizabeth Martinez who is one of the competition scorers gave a much less outcome, scoring only 8 points.

*Match for the 9th place*
Turkey v Italy 3-2 (25-22, 25-21, 20-25, 18-25, 15-12)

Devastating Turkey pulled off a hard-fought five-set win 25-22 25-21 20-25 18-25 15-12 over a fired-up Italy to finish ninth position at Liptapanlop Hall.

Turkey, which made history to be crowned world champions in the 2011 edition on home soil following a stunning win over China in the final showdown, started an attack game right from the opening whistle in the tough match against the Italians.

Pelin Aroguz led Turkey with 18 points, while Laura Grigolo scored a match-high 15 points for Italy.

*Match for the 11th place*
*Chinese Taipei v Greece 3-1 (25-23, 25-18, 14-25, 25-22)
*
Mall and agile Chinese Taipei defied the odds to topple much stronger Greece in a dramatic four-set match (25-23, 25-18, 14-25, 25-22) to finish in 11th place.

Tseng Wan Ling top-scored with 18 points for Chinese Taipei, 16 of them from her devastating attacks. Anthi Vasilantonaki led Greece with 28 points, including 21 kills from 60 attempts.

*With the win, Chinese Taipei jumped for joy as they finished in 11th place*, while Greece had to be content with 12th place. 

*Match for the 13th place*
Slovenia v Puerto Rico 3-1 (25-17, 27-25, 24-26, 26-24)

Debutantes Slovenia struggled hard to beat spirited Puerto Rico in closely-contested four sets 25-17, 27-25, 24-26, 26-24 to return with the 13th position.

Ela Pintar led Slovenia with 16 points, with Patricia Montero emerging as the top scorer for Puerto Rico with 19 points, all of them through her exceptional spikes.

*Match for the 15th place*
Egypt v Thailand 3-2 (20-25 25-21 25-20 18-25 15-8) 

Determined Egypt avenged their group-stage loss to Thailand to overpower the hosts in grueling hard-fought five sets 20-25 25-21 25-20 18-25 15-8 to finish the well-earned 15th place. in the Girls&#8217; U18 World Championship at the Liptapanlop Hall on Sunday.

Following the loss, Thailand came in a disappointing 16th place in this World Championship, a far cry from the previous episode in Turkey two years ago when they outclassed less-experienced Egypt in the 13th-14th playoff.

Egypt&#8217;s Malak Badawy scored a match-high 20 points, while Thailand&#8217;s majority points came from Jiraporn Chaymon, who collected 26 points including 22 kills from 79 attempts.

*Classification round 17-20 (Round Robin)*
17th: Argentina
18th: Mexico
19th: Tunisia
20th: Algeria

*Final Results "Day 9"* click the 1 China[/COLOR][/B]

2 USA

3 Brazil

4 Peru

5 Japan

6 Serbia

7 Poland

8 Dominican Republic

9 Turkey 

10 Italy 

*11 Chinese Taipei *

12 Greece 

13 Slovenia

14 Puerto Rico

15 Egypt

16 Thailand

17 Argentina

18 Mexico

19 Tunisia

20 Algeria




*Best players*


*MVP: Xinyue Yuan (China)*

Best team of the competition:

Best setter: Jordyn Poulter (USA)

Best opposite: Angela Leyva (Peru)

*Best outside hitters: Elizabeth Martinez (Dominican Republic) and Yunlu Wang (China)*

*Best middle blockers: Xinyue Yuan (China) and Audriana Fitzmorris (USA)*

Best libero: Minori Wada (Japan)


*Women&#8217;s U20 World Championship honour[/COLOR]*

*2013 China*

2011 Turkey

2009 Brazil

*2007 China*

2005 Brazil

*2003 China*

*2001 China*

1999 Japan

1997 Brazil

1995 Japan

1993: Russia

1991: Korea

1989: USSR

2013 Girls'U18 World Championship Performances - for more details of, click the above link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

BEIJING: Over three million graduates are struggling to find jobs this year in China as the world's second largest economy is facing a slowdown due to fall in exports and a sluggish domestic demand. 

With nearly 7 million graduates this year, adding on the unemployed students from previous years, the number of graduates struggling to find jobs before leaving school is estimated to have reached over 3 million, Wang Yujun, from the ministry of human resources and social security said. 

He gave the figures while releasing the "2012 China Social Security Reform and Development Report", state-run China Radio International reported. 

As a result of growing unemployment, the report said, the delayed retirement is not a viable option at present, as the current conditions are insufficient. 

According to recent reports, the ruling Communist Party of China (CPC) regards unemployment as the potential threat for social stability and the top leadership wants to deepen the economic reforms to spur growth. 

The job market is unable to fulfil the demands of job hunters with only 30 per cent of new job vacancies coming from the retired, Prof Deng Dasong of Wuhan University said. 

Also in view of the demographic crisis due to an ageing population, China is reportedly considering to increase the retirement age from 60 to 65 to keep more people employed. 

Observers say that the growing numbers of unemployed may have an adverse impact on such a move.

Unemployment rising in China amid slowdown - The Times of India


----------



## shuttler

SR-91 said:


> Unemployment rising in China amid slowdown - The Times of India



World wide problems:

Global Youth Unemployment Beyond 2014 - Business Insider

Indian graduates facing increasing difficulty to find jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Service sector drives up growth*

Updated: 2013-08-06 01:06 
By Chen Jia in Beijing and Yu Ran in Shanghai ( China Daily)


Service sector drives up growth |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn

The service sector is tipped to replace the manufacturing industry and become the strongest driver of the Chinese economy.

Economists said China seems to be moving toward a more environmentally sustainable and less resource-intensive growth pattern, as the faster improvement of the service sector is in stark contrast with a sluggish manufacturing industry.

The British financial group HSBC reported on Monday that July's service purchasing managers index was 51.3, signaling a modest increase in business activity in the service sector.

New order growth in the sector rose to a five-month high as market demand increased. Employment in the sector also improved slightly, HSBC said.

The HSBC index reinforces the findings of the official non-manufacturing PMI data, released on Saturday &#8212; a reading of 54.1 in July, up from 53.9 in June.

"The current indicators suggest that non-manufacturing growth is stable and sound, providing a solid foundation to the overall economy," said Cai Jin, vice-chairman of China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing, which compiles the official non-manufacturing PMI data. 

"It is a good start to the second half. We are confident of stabilizing growth and achieving the year's target, although there will be more challenges," he said.

Qu Hongbin, chief economist in China and co-head of Asian economic research at HSBC, showed more concerns about sustainable service growth in the near future.

"Although the service sector has maintained stable growth so far, the profit margin continues to be squeezed, given the divergence between input prices and prices charged."

"Without a sustained improvement of demand, service growth is likely to remain lackluster, putting downside pressures on employment growth," Qu said.

In contrast to the service sector, the HSBC manufacturing PMI stood at 47.7 in July, down from 48.2 in June, reaching an 11-month low and indicating an increasing rate of contraction of industrial businesses that face excessive production capacity.

The official manufacturing PMI data increased to 50.3 in July from 50.1 in June.

Chang Jian, a senior economist with Barclays Capital, said that despite the disappointing industrial performance, the service sector is becoming China's new growth engine and it has been "the bright spot" in the first half.

According to the National Bureau of Statistics, the service industry &#8212; the biggest employer in China &#8212; grew 8.3 percent from a year earlier in the first half, which was faster than the GDP growth rate. However, the manufacturing sector's growth was 7.6 percent.

Overall GDP growth slowed to 7.5 percent in the second quarter from 7.7 percent in the first, due to a slowdown in exports, factory production and investment.

Fixed-asset investment in the service sector increased 23.5 percent year-on-year for the first six months, faster than the 15.6 percent growth in the manufacturing sector, the NBS showed.

In the first six months, the service sector accounted for 45.3 percent of the GDP, while the manufacturing industry contributed 47.2 percent.

The government has set a target to lift the share of services in nominal GDP to 47 percent in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15) from 43 percent in 2010.

Millions of businesses will see new opportunities during the period.

For instance, SAL Tours, a Shanghai travel agency, is benefiting from the fast expansion of the tourism market. All of the company's tours during the summer holiday were fully booked before the end of July, with an increase of more than 10 percent on cruises.

Ding Zhenyi, a sales manager at the travel agency, said that the demand for relaxing tours such as cruises, in-depth trips to specific destinations and booking services for individual tourists increased as Chinese people who get richer want to take it easy.

On July 30, top policymakers vowed to promote the development of emerging services and consumer services and accelerate the industrial structural transformation.

The central government announced a cut in production capacity in 19 industries in July, including steel, cement, copper and glass.

That suggests policymakers are prepared to restructure the economy and tolerate the necessary pain, analysts said.

"We believe service sector development is the supply side of the Chinese rebalancing equation," said Chang with Barclays Capital.

The development of the service sector is expected to strengthen domestic demand, particularly private consumption, and it can create more employment opportunities, particularly at the skilled and higher-income level, she said.



SR-91 said:


> R ur feelings hurt?
> 
> Its not a vis-a-vis competition..We already know and realize that a lot of policies needed to be changed to stimulate growth.I can counter-post more China specific economy issues,but i wont drop myself to ur level..



hurt what? you are just another pathetic cheerleader at the bottom of the food chain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Beijing to Shenyang in 2 hours
*
Updated: 2013-08-02 14:09 ( chinadaily.com.cn)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-08/02/content_16866420.htm

The long-overdue Beijing-Shenyang super high speed railway is expected to start construction with Xinghuo railway station as the starting point.

A construction trading information website sponsored by Beijing municipal government published a notice on Tuesday calling for bids to build the line.

The notice said the railway, with Xinghuo station as the departure station, is set to pass Chengde in Hebei province, Chaoyang and Fuxin city in Liaoning province on its way north before it turns to east heading for Shenyang, Liaoning's provincial capital city in two hours.

The section form Xinghuo to Chengde is expected to go along the Beijing-Chengde expressway, passing stations of Shunyi West, Huairou South, Miyun East and Xinglong West, the notice said.

The planed route in the notice is preliminary, and the final decision will be nailed down by Development and Reform Commission of China, The Beijing times reported Friday citing government source form China Railway Corporation.

Officials are considering incorporating Xinghuo station, which is located next to Jiuxianqiao Bridge, Chaoyang district, into the Beijing Railway Line 3 expected to start construction in 2014, the report said.

The construction project of Beijing-Shenyang high speed railway has been delayed for four years as it faced a black-lash from residents along the planed route over concerns about noises and electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## SR-91

We'll find out who really is pathetic,in a few years.Keep waving that china flag,n keep lying to ur public how well china is doing


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei expands in London
*Planned center to handle firm's global financial matters

Updated: 2013-08-06 00:10 By SHEN JINGTING ( China Daily)







Huawei expands in London |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn


*Chinese telecom equipment giant Huawei Technologies Co Ltd* said on Monday that it plans to open a London-based center later this year to deal with financial matters, despite a recent probe it faced in the United Kingdom.

The company will establish a financial team in London to handle international finance, including treasury and risk management issues, according to a Financial Times report on Monday.





Huawei Technologies Co Ltd plans to set up a financial center in London as part of its 1.3 billion pound ($1.98 billion) investment in the UK market.Provided to China Daily


The office will likely support Huawei's relationship with the global banks and financial institutions that fund many of its largest customers, the paper said.

The center will also deal with the company's financial matters, for example, by monitoring the company's financial situation, the report added.

Huawei confirmed to China Daily that it plans to set up the center in London, saying that it's part of its 1.3 billion pound ($1.98 billion) investment in the UK market.

"A number of roles have already been recruited and we plan to open the center later this year," Huawei said in a text message.

Zhao Hailin, an analyst at research firm IHS iSuppli, said that it's necessary for Huawei to set up a global team to handle financial matters, as about 70 percent of its revenue comes from overseas markets and may be in different currencies.

Huawei's rival ZTE Corp, which posted a 68 percent net profit drop in the first half of 2012, attributed part of the losses to currency turmoil.

"Currency volatility imposed a devastating blow on ZTE and ate away our profits," Liu Peng, ZTE's vice-president, said in an interview last year.

Huawei seemed to have done a better job handling financial issues than ZTE and it secured a stable profit increase last year. 

Li Yue, an employee with a State-owned company in Beijing, said that his company even sent a team to learn from Huawei's experience in managing its global financial matters.

Huawei has been actively expanding to the European market recently, especially to the UK, since major countries such as the United States and Australia reject the Chinese telecom equipment maker's entry into their markets, citing national security concerns.

Huawei opened its new UK headquarters on June 11, and it plans to nearly double the number of its UK employees to 1,500 by 2017. 

In September 2012, it said it will invest 650 million pounds and spend a further 650 million pounds on procurement in the UK over the next five years.

Earlier, it even hired John Suffolk, the former chief information officer for the UK government, as a cyber security official in 2011, in a bid to reassure customers who were concerned that it has links to the Chinese government.

However, Huawei's efforts to provide local job opportunities, as well as offering generous investment packages, still failed to gain it full acceptance in the UK.

In July, the UK government said it would conduct a probe into Huawei's Cyber Security Evaluation Center. 

The center's major task is to monitor Huawei's participation in the UK's telecommunications infrastructure, but it is run and funded by Huawei itself, according to a Wall Street Journal report.

The decision to investigate the center came after the UK parliament's Intelligence and Security Committee said in June that the country might have left itself vulnerable to potential cyber attacks by allowing Huawei to play major roles in the telecom sector.


----------



## rcrmj

SR-91 said:


> We'll find out who really is pathetic,in a few years.Keep waving that china flag,n keep lying to ur public how well china is doing



toilet value currency, 90% people living under $1.5 perday, hyper inflation, a virtual open toilet, foreign institutional funds hijacked market, primitive manufacturing and technological level, lazy nature combined with lower IQ, yeah sure India is 'developing'``

you don't have to wait to see who is pathetic, because that word alone with delusion is well defined by Indians' incompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's Top Five Vendors Account for 20% of the World's Smart Phone Shipments
*
Published on: 5th Aug 2013

News link

Just over 238 million smartphones were shipped in Q2, an impressive 50% year-on-year increase, according to analysis by Canalys. And *while Samsung and Apple grew their shipments by 55% and 20% respectively to maintain first and second place, both lost share to Chinese vendors.

* Lenovo, Yulong and Korean vendor LG completed the top five vendors. 

















Collectively, the five Chinese vendors shipping the most devices worldwide (Lenovo, Yulong, Huawei, ZTE and Xiaomi) made up 20% of the total market, up from less than 15% a year ago.*

Apple's market share fell to its lowest level since Q1 2009, but its numbers were buoyed by the performance of its older models after a price cut. "The high end of the market continues to grow but there is no doubt that the explosive growth will come from the low end of the market," said Chris Jones, VP and Principal Analyst. "Apple needs to respond to this dynamic and it is evident from the performance of its older models this quarter that there is real demand for a new low-cost iPhone. The challenge that it faces is maintaining high margins on arguably the most important products in its portfolio."

*Shipments in China grew 108% year-on-year, the second highest growth rate of the major markets, to 88.1 million. This represented over a third of all worldwide shipments. Lenovo took second place in China this quarter, where it shipped 10.8 million smart phones. 95% of its total 11.3 million shipments were in its home market, helping take it to third place in the worldwide smart phone market for the first time. "Lenovo has benefited from its large TD-SCDMA product portfolio, much of which is aimed at the low-end," said Nicole Peng, Research Director, China.*

"China Mobile's strategy of continuously pushing TD-SCDMA smart phones to the mass market benefits local vendors, in particular Lenovo and Yulong. The critical task for these vendors now though is to reduce their reliance on their home market and grow their businesses internationally. To achieve this they will need to invest in patents, establishing local teams and channels as well as diversifying their product portfolios to attract a broader range of consumer segments."

The US was still in second place in terms of shipments, but geographically, India stood out this quarter with smart phone shipments there growing the fastest of the major markets by 129% to hit 9.0 million and make it the world's third largest smart phone market. But the dynamics of the market make it challenging for international vendors, besides Samsung, to succeed.

"Samsung has invested heavily in its brand and channel relationships over a number of years, which has given it a big advantage over many of its international competitors. Samsung took over a third of the Indian market this quarter, followed by local vendor Micromax at 22%. Karbonn, Sony and Nokia made up the top five," said Jessica Kwee, Canalys Analyst. "India is a market in transition, moving from feature phones to smart phones, and is a market that offers huge potential as hundreds of millions of users have yet to upgrade their feature phones. Domestic vendors, such as Micromax and Karbonn, are capitalizing on the popularity of their feature phones and are quicker to respond to local market demands, hence their current success."

Platform-wise, Android grew the fastest during the quarter, by 79% year-on-year. It powered 190 million, or 80%, of the smart phones shipped in Q2. Apple's iOS share fell to 13% as the vendor readies itself for anticipated new products in the second half of 2013. 

Microsoft's Windows Phone shipments grew by 54% annually. This was driven by Nokia with 31% sequential growth in Windows Phone shipments, enabling Microsoft to retain a 3% share. BlackBerry's shipments grew sequentially by 15%, also helping it to retain a 3% share of the market. For the record, Q2 2013 represented another nail in the coffin for Symbian, as shipments slipped under the million mark for the first time since Q1 2003.


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei and ZTE Win $1.6 Billion Network Upgrade Contract
*
Published on: 26th Jul 2013

link

Ethiopia's state-owned monopoly telecoms network has awarded a huge US$1.6 billion network expansion contract to be split between Huawei and ZTE.

According to reports, Huawei has been allocated a US$700 million contract, which by inference means that ZTE won a larger share worth US$900 million, although that hasn't been confirmed by either company.

The mobile network also has not issued a statement about the contract at the time of writing.

The contract is to boost capacity on the network to 56 million subscribers, reaching 85% of the population, and also deploy LTE services in the capital city, Addis Ababa.

Talks with potential bidders for the expansion contracts started last December, and were understood to have been reduced to the two Chinese suppliers by last month. It was also recently reported that the contract would include the stripping out of decade old Nokia supplied equipment in the capital city.

The government recently rejected calls to break the state monopoly and allow competition into the market, citing the need for higher profits from the telcoms company to subsidise an unrelated railway project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*12-year-old Chinese golfer &#21494;&#27779;&#35802; &#65288;Ye Wocheng&#65289; to play at European Masters in September*
Updated: August 5, 2013 - 12:15 PM

link





Credit: sports.sina.com.cn
&#21494;&#27779;&#35802; Ye Wocheng






Credit: sports.com.uk
China's &#20851;&#22825;&#26391; Guan Tianlang astonished the world when he made the Masters cut at the age of 14, but his record as the European Tour's youngest ever player is set to be ripped up by a boy aged only 12.


*CRANS-MONTANA, Switzerland* &#8212; Twelve-year-old golfer &#21494;&#27779;&#35802; Ye Wocheng of China is set to play at the European Masters in September.

Tournament organizers say he has been accepted for the Sept. 5-8 event in the Swiss Alps, which is jointly sanctioned by the European and Asian tours.

Ye became the youngest player in a European Tour event after qualifying for the China Open in May. He missed the cut after shooting two rounds of 79.

Ye's record-setting appearance followed weeks after Chinese golfer &#20851;&#22825;&#26391; Guan Tianlang made history at The Masters by playing at age 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

Making cuts at The Master are not small achievements- especially for a 14 year old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

longyi said:


> Making cuts at The Master are not small achievements- especially for a 14 year old.



Yes indeed! Hope Ye can do better than Guan at the Masters - Augusta (#58; 73-75-77-75 - *300* (+12))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China's Dominance in Manufacturing&#8212; in One Chart*

Despite rising labor costs, the country still makes a lot of what we buy -- and that isn't going to change anytime soon. 
MATT SCHIAVENZAAUG 5 2013, 11:33 AM ET



> It doesn't take expertise in economics to know that China manufactures a lot of stuff -- just look at the label on your computer, floor lamp, and shoes. But it's remarkable just how, three and a half decades after Beijing first launched market reforms, the country's dominance in global manufacturing endures. This fantastic infographic from the International Business Times, based on economic data from 2011, puts it in perspective:


 






These aren't trivial goods, either. Think of computers, essential to business operations around the world. China manufactures over 90 percent of them. Or cell phones, which, in addition to being convenient, function as an essential tool in countries lacking traditional telecommunications infrastructure. China makes 7 out of every 10 of them. 12 and a half billion pairs of shoes -- enough for every man, woman, and child in the world to have two -- are built in China. And nearly half of the world's ships, the backbone of global trade, are made -- where else? -- in ... you get the idea.

How long will this last? The rising cost of land and labor, combined with stricter environmental regulation, is supposed to force manufacturers to shift operations to cheaper countries. This is indeed happening -- but to a limited extent. In fact, China still has advantages that cheaper countries don't: tight and well-sourced supply chains, efficient transportation logistics, modern ports, and an enormous domestic market that, if all goes according to plan, will start buying a lot more of the goods that China produces.

So while the "end of cheap China" may be on its way, the country's major role in global manufacturing isn't going to evaporate anytime soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## navtrek

China is great at manufacturing goods but now Chinese companies should give more importance to quality of their products. Then their products will be unstoppable.

Right now their products have very low reliability but users like me would like to by cheap electronics but would also like to use it for long durations without any repairs.

So Quality and Service should be the main improvement points


----------



## Nike

yups thats true, i hope Indonesia can learn something about Chinese manufacturing capabilities and solve the problem which hindered us for so long.


----------



## Viet

that is not fair! Thanks to your price dumping pratice such as in solar cells, nearly all European firms went burst, including formerly highly competitive German solar cell industry.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

navtrek said:


> China is great at manufacturing goods but now Chinese companies should give more importance to quality of their products. Then their products will be unstoppable.
> 
> Right now their products have very low reliability but users like me would like to by cheap electronics but would also like to use it for long durations without any repairs.
> 
> So Quality and Service should be the main improvement points



Correct, we should focus on quality and creating. But low reliability is not a proper word here. I think people always get what he pays for. A rich peroson will always choose the expensive and highest quality product and they are willing to pay for it. While other people who are not so rich, would have to consider which product is of highest cost performance, because they want to pay less for product. Actually, Chinese mobile phones are welcomed at least in Africa, maybe India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

szft517 said:


> Correct, we should focus on quality and creating. But low reliability is not a proper word here. I think people always get what he pays for. A rich person will always choose the expensive and highest quality product and they are willing to pay for it. While other people who are not so rich, would have to consider which product is of highest cost performance, because they want to pay less for product. Actually, Chinese mobile phones are welcomed at least in Africa, maybe India.



Hmm you are correct about the pricing. I mentioned reliability because Chinese companies try to compete by offering cheap products but making something cheap comes at a cost of quality.

Once they are established they should start providing good quality products. That will be a challenging task as competition becomes tougher.

And Chinese mobiles are doing well in India too. I think a lot of Indian companies have their phones manufactured in China.


----------



## Kolaps

navtrek said:


> China is great at manufacturing goods but now Chinese companies should give more importance to quality of their products. Then their products will be unstoppable.
> 
> Right now their products have very low reliability but users like me would like to by cheap electronics but would also like to use it for long durations without any repairs.
> 
> So Quality and Service should be the main improvement points



At the early period, Chinese products had bad quality.

But today, quality is not a problem anymore. From a simple tools to computers. If there are still poor quality product, it's more likely as market choice.

The problem China today is in the intellectual capitalism. They have bad product design...no doubt about it.


----------



## Kolaps

Viet said:


> that is not fair! Thanks to your price dumping pratice such as in solar cells, nearly all European firms went burst, including formerly highly competitive German solar cell industry.



Germans and US solar cells factory are in the different market level, which is for high-end market. They are very profitable and survive.

Actually China solar cells help to reduce the price down to the affordable level greatly, without it, solar cells will never as popular as today.


----------



## Kolaps

navtrek said:


> Hmm you are correct about the pricing. I mentioned reliability because Chinese companies try to compete by offering cheap products but making something cheap comes at a cost of quality.
> 
> Once they are established they should start providing good quality products. That will be a challenging task as competition becomes tougher.
> 
> And Chinese mobiles are doing well in India too. I think a lot of Indian companies have their phones manufactured in China.



It's the buyer, market or importer decision, not the factory.

Those extreme cheap products will die by itself, once people income increase, as they will prefer more expensive and better quality. It happened in China. In many cases, expensive products are actually far popular, dominating market share. And extreme cheap product die and out of the market by itself.

If you are wealthy person, buy extreme cheap product, it's bad for you. But for extreme poor people, the extreme cheap product is actually helping them. Their standard of living kind of improved.


----------



## ephone

We do have quite a lot quality products which are not cheap. 

So we cater to the needs of different customers. For those who want cheap goods, well, it will be quite hard to get both: price and quality. 

If you want to pay more, China offer, though not all, but almost every kind of quality goods you can think of.



navtrek said:


> China is great at manufacturing goods but now Chinese companies should give more importance to quality of their products. Then their products will be unstoppable.
> 
> Right now their products have very low reliability but users like me would like to by cheap electronics but would also like to use it for long durations without any repairs.
> 
> So Quality and Service should be the main improvement points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

ephone said:


> We do have quite a lot quality products which are not cheap.
> 
> So we cater to the needs of different customers. For those who want cheap goods, well, it will be quite hard to get both: price and quality.
> 
> If you want to pay more, China offer, though not all, but almost every kind of quality goods you can think of.



i have many manufacturing tie ups for my electronic products in China so my comments were specific to my experiences with working with Chinese companies.


----------



## djsjs

navtrek said:


> i have many manufacturing tie ups for my electronic products in China so my comments were specific to my experiences with working with Chinese companies.


understandable comment.
different from other people,Indian businessmen always import the cheapest goods.i heared an India bargain the mobilephone price to 40rmb,what hope can you lay on such a phone?
if you have face quality problems with our electronic goods . i bet they are from some small companies which sell product only to overseas,Chinese consumers don't buy.
people from other countries can never imagine how rich choices we have for each kind of goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

djsjs said:


> understandable comment.
> different from other people,Indian businessmen always import the cheapest goods.i heared an India bargain the mobilephone price to 40rmb,what hope can you lay on such a phone?
> if you have face quality problems with our electronic goods .* i bet they are from some small companies which sell product only to overseas,Chinese consumers don't buy.*
> *people from other countries can never imagine how rich choices we have for each kind of goods.*



Again i dont disagree with the above statement in a consumer oriented economy of course people will have the best bang for the buck.

We had quality problems with lasers and we just finally decided to set up a plant in India it was a big risk for me as both an engineer and an entrepreneur but it was worth it. And now we have sold 17 such machines to China so that notion of Chinese consumers wont buy is wrong. Quality and worth for money is all that matters.


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> that is not fair! Thanks to your price dumping pratice such as in solar cells, nearly all European firms went burst, including formerly highly competitive German solar cell industry.



both China and EU have settled the deal in time to prevent escalation of a trade war
eu will see their imports of chemicals autos wines machinery ... into China where our corresponding industries suffer!

It is called bilateral trade! Deal with it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

Well, your ties may be only to certain tier of manufacturers. So using the quality/price from that tier of goods does not reflect he whole pictures. 

There are tons of fantastic goods manufactured in China that are great in quality but not cheap.

Those who think Made-In-China equals to cheap/bad quality are really frogs deep in the bottom of well. They think the size of the well if just the size of the sky.



navtrek said:


> i have many manufacturing tie ups for my electronic products in China so my comments were specific to my experiences with working with Chinese companies.


----------



## ephone

China has improved a lot in design; in addition, a lot of foreign designers are at the helm as well... they have improved the quality and also trained a lot of Chinese designers at the same time...



Kolaps said:


> At the early period, Chinese products had bad quality.
> 
> But today, quality is not a problem anymore. From a simple tools to computers. If there are still poor quality product, it's more likely as market choice.
> 
> The problem China today is in the intellectual capitalism. They have bad product design...no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's trade data surge past expectations*

Published: Thursday, 8 Aug 2013 | 2:00 AM ET

By: Li Anne Wong | Senior Digital Editor, CNBC Asia

China posted stronger-than-expected trade figures on Thursday, the latest in a string of upbeat data and raising hopes that the world's second biggest economy may be stabilizing.

Exports rose 5.1 percent in July, compared to a Reuters forecast of a 3 percent rise, and much better than the 3.1 percent fall in June.

Meanwhile, imports jumped 10.9 percent in the month, versus expectations of a 2.1 percent rise and following the 0.7 percent drop in June.

Trade surplus came in at $17.8 billion, compared to forecast of $27.2 billion.

The data triggered swift reaction in the markets.The Australia dollar rose 0.9 percent to $0.9073, while shares in Hong Kong and China rose 0.8 percent and 0.5 percent, respectively, before reversing some of the gains in the late session.

"China trade data for July indicates a rebound of external demand and a re-surgence of domestic demand," said Dariusz Kowalczyk, senior economist and strategist of Asia ex-Japan at Credit Agricole told CNBC.

"*All this confirms our view that the economy has bottomed out and will re-accelerate in the second half. We'd like to call the end to worries over China for this year*," he added.

The trade figures are the first in a flurry of economic data this week that investors hope will show continued signs of improvement in China's economy.

The government's twin Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) reports for the manufacturing and non-manufacturing sectors for July in the past week both came in better than expected, raising hopes that the slowing economy may be getting some of its growth mojo back.

But Alistair Chan, economist at Moody's Analytics, say the numbers reflect similar trade conditions back in April, so it's more a "return to normal conditions" than a bounce.

"At the end of the day exporters are still having to contend with weak global demand, and the currency is quite strong as well so I don't think it's going to be much upside for exports to this year," he said.

"To be honest, I think this is probably as good as it will get &#8211; I don't the growth rate is going to continue going much higher," he added.

Little comfort

Other analysts argue that the recent improved economic readings, while reassuring to investors, don't resolve the 'unknown' structural problems in China.

"I've got a very low level of confidence in my assessment of what's going to happen in China between now for the rest of the year," Simon Warner, head of macro markets at AMP Capital said.

"If Chinese GDP stabilizes, then the global economy is going to look fine and dandy in 2014 but the problem is all those 'known unknowns' of structural problems in China like the shadow banking system and appallingly poor capital allocation model," he noted.

According to Wendy Liu, head of China equity research at Nomura, Friday's data &#8211;which include inflation, retail sales and industrial output figures &#8211; are a better gauge of the economy than the trade numbers.

"People will be looking to tomorrow's numbers more so than today's," said Liu. "There tends to be quite a bit of volatility with the trade numbers on a monthly basis and also, some adjustment as to what's real and what is fictitious trade."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's CPI Up 2.7% in July*

2013-08-09 10:11







China's consumer price index (CPI) rose 2.7 percent year-on-year in July, the same pace of growth registered in June. The National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) released the inflation data, along with other economic indicators earlier this morning.

According to the NBS, prices grew by 2.6 percent in urban areas and 2.9 percent in rural areas. Food prices rose 5 percent, roughly the same pace of expansion as in June, contributing 1.61 percentage points to the overall increase in CPI. Non-food prices increased by 1.6 percent, also about the same pace of growth registered last month.

The price of consumer goods rose by 2.7 percent and the price of services grew by 2.7 percent.

The NBS also said that China's CPI grew by 2.4 percent over the first seven months of 2013 when compared to the same period last year.

In March 2013, in an address to the National People's Congress (NPC), former premier Wen Jiabao said that the central government expected the CPI to rise by about 3.5 percent over the course of 2013.

On average over the course of 2012, overall consumer prices were up by 2.6 percent when compared to 2011, well below the target of 4 percent growth set by Premier Wen Jiabao during his annual work report to the National People's Congress in March last year.

China's CPI averaged growth of 5.4 percent in 2011.

Rising food prices helped drive the July CPI reading higher, though the NBS noted that food prices actually remained stable on a month-on-month basis.

The NBS reported that prices of fresh vegetables rose by 11.8 percent year-on-year in July, after falling by almost 2 percent in May. The price of meat, poultry and related products rose by 5.9 percent. Pork prices also continued to rise on a year-on-year basis, up 3 percent year-on-year last month. 

Pork prices in July were also up by 1.7 percent on June, but the pace of month-on-month growth had slowed by 2.9 percentage points.

Non-food prices increased by 0.2 percent month-on-month, with an increase in travel over the summer helping to push the price of related services higher. For example, plan tickets rose by 8.1 percent in July compared to June.

According to the NBS, housing-related prices were up by 2.8 percent year-on-year in July, with rental costs up 4.4 percent.

The producer price index (PPI), another measure of inflation at the wholesale level, fell 2.3 percent in July when compared to the same month in 2012. This marked the 17th consecutive month that the PPI reading has been negative.

Over the first seven months of 2013, the PPI fell by 2.2 percent when compared to the same period of 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Yuan hits 19-year high against US dollar*

Shanghai Daily, August 8, 2013

China's yuan strengthened to a 19-year record against the US dollar Wednesday amid Chinese officials' pledge to stabilize economic growth.

The yuan closed at 6.1192 per US dollar yesterday, up from Tuesday's 6.1217, and was the strongest since China unified the official and market exchange rates at the end of 1993.

The previous high was hit on June 3 and May 27 this year, when the Chinese currency reached 6.1210 on both days.

The strengthening on the spot market outpaced the rise of the central parity rate, as the People's Bank of China set the daily fixing at 6.1726, only 0.04 percent stronger than Tuesday's 6.1753.

The yuan is allowed to trade at 1 percent on each side of the central parity rate.

Li Youhuan, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, said July data may be better than expected as the central government has taken an array of measures, including tax cuts and investment in railways, to boost the economy, reigniting market expectations for a stronger yuan.

But he said the currency's appreciation will be limited as exporters are still suffering from an economic slowdown.

Traders said the yuan rose faster in late-day trading, indicating the central bank's intention to support further appreciation of the currency.

China's exports, factory output and retail sales may have all edged up in July, according to a Reuters poll, showing initial signs of stabilization in the economy as the government takes targeted steps to head off a sharper slowdown.

China should make monetary controls more coordinated and use multiple tools to ensure stable and moderate credit growth, Financial News, published by the central bank, said in a commentary yesterday.

The yuan has gained 1.8 percent so far this year, bucking a weak trend in emerging market currencies. The appreciation has slowed down since June.

A Standard Chartered Bank report yesterday said global yuan activities grew 65 percent year on year in June, indicating ongoing internationalization of the currency despite China's falling exports and recent liquidity crunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China&#8217;s Second Largest Hydropower Plant Starts Operation*

July 23, 2013

China&#8217;s second-largest hydropower station officially started operation this month after a three-day test run.






AsianScientist (Jul. 23, 2013) &#8211; China&#8217;s second-largest hydropower station officially started operation this month after a three-day trial, reports the state-run Xinhua news agency.

The first generator unit, 13F, which has a capacity of 770,000 kW, started providing electricity on July 15 to the China Southern Power Grid, its operator China Three Gorges Corporation said in a statement.

The Xiluodu hydropower station is located on the lower reach of Jinsha River, between Leibo county of Sichuan province and Yongshan county of Yunnan province, both in Southwest China.

*With a total hydroelectric generating capacity of 13.86 gigawatts, the Xiluodu plant will be the second largest in China once all of its 18 units go into operation in 2014. The hydropower station is also the world&#8217;s third largest after the Three Gorges and Itaipu hydroelectric projects*.

Construction of the hydropower plant began in 2005, and the project is expected to be completed in 2015.

China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkhero

Yuan Climbs to 19-Year High as Exports Surge, PBOC Raises Fixing - Bloomberg

Overseas shipments rose 5.1 percent from a year earlier in July after contracting 3.1 percent in June, official data showed today. That exceeded the median estimate of 2 percent growth in a Bloomberg survey. Imports (CNFRIMPY) advanced 10.9 percent, higher than the forecast of a 1 percent gain. The People&#8217;s Bank of China raised the daily fixing 0.04 percent to 6.1703 per dollar, the strongest since July 24.

.....more....


----------



## cirr

*China's auto sales accelerate in July* 

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

BEIJING -- China's auto sales accelerated in July but domestic brands lagged behind fast-growing global rivals in the world's biggest vehicle market, an industry group reported Friday.

*Sales rose 10.5 percent from a year earlier* to 1.2 million vehicles, according to the China Association of Auto Manufacturers. That was up from June's 9.3 percent growth and 9 percent in May.

The strong sales could come as reassurance to global automakers that are looking to China to drive revenues amid weakness elsewhere.

They add to signs China's deepest economic slump since the 2008 global crisis might be stabilizing.

Total vehicle sales, including trucks and buses, rose 9.9 percent to 1.5 million vehicles, according to CAAM.

German brands showed the strongest growth at 21.4 percent, the group said. Sales for China's domestic brands rose 5.8 percent.

Sales growth for Japanese brands accelerated to 17.6 percent from June's 16.5 percent, improving from a slump that began last year amid tensions between Beijing and Tokyo over ownership of uninhabited islands in the East China Sea.

Sales of American brands rose 13.6 percent.

Read more here: BEIJING: China's auto sales accelerate in July - Business Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## shuttler

Sprinter &#24352;&#22521;&#33804; Zhang Peimeng has set a new National record on Aug 11 in the IAAF World Championships, Moscow 2013. His run was clocked at 10:00 sec at the Men's 100m race












He is second in all time Asia records alongside Koji Ito &#20234;&#26481; &#28009;&#21496; @ 10:00 sec. The leader in Asia's all time best record is Samuel Francis from Qatar at 9:99 sec

Zhang barely missed the final race regrettably ranking 9th best in qualifiers. He would have been the first Chinese to appear in the final of IAAF's Men's 100m race if he was qualified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beijing-Fuzhou HSR Update

August 12th

North Mount Wuyi tunnel is dugged through

North Mount Wuyi tunnel, 14.646km long, is the critical project of Beijing-Fuzhou HSR. It's located at Mount Wuyi across Jiangxi and Fujian Provinces.

*Beijing-Fuzhou HSR is scheduled to open in March 2015. Beijing to Taiwan Strait in 6 hours&#65281;*

















Two great Chinese cities&#65292;Hangzhou and Shenzhen, to be linked by 2 HSR lines in a couple of years, with the 1st (coastal) line openning end of this year or early next:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR to open at the end of 2014*






The construction of the HSR network continues apace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China HSR Map as of July 1st 2013*:






More lines, many more, will be added to by the end of 2013 and in years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Expressways opened this year by 4/11/2013*

1.31 Boluo-Shenzhen expressway S27 &#21338;&#28145;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangdong Province
63.2km, project started in June 2009, the expressway crosses the cities of Huizhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen

2.6 Hulei-Chengguan expressway &#27704;&#23450;&#28246;&#22478;&#39640;&#36895;&#20844;&#36335;, Fujian Province
16.52km, a connection line

2.6 Baoshan-Tengchong expressway &#20445;&#33150;&#39640;&#36895;, Yunnan Province
63.8km, 6.372 billion yuan (Longjiang Bridge 1.46 billion), it largely shortens the travel time between Kunming to South Asia (Myanmar, India)

3.31 Bazhong-Nanchong expressway S2 &#24052;&#21335;&#39640;&#36895;, Sichuan Province
116km, a busy route connecting two major cities of Suchuan. 

4.2 Guilin-Xing'an expressway &#26690;&#26519;&#33267;&#20852;&#23433;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
53km

4.3 Yulin-Beihai expressway &#29577;&#38081;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
174.46km, a connection line, it makes Guangxi Province expressway length over 3000km

4.3 Yunhe-Jingning expressway &#20113;&#26223;&#39640;&#36895;, Zhejiang Province
13km, 1.4128 billion yuan (a 6.7km Xizhouling tunnel), the main purpose of this expressway is to boost the poor area's economy and tourism

4.9 Liujing-Qinzhou Harbor &#20845;&#26223;&#33267;&#38054;&#24030;&#28207;&#39640;&#36895;, Guangxi Province
139.1km, 6.54 billion yuan, it connects the industrial park and harbor.

*Expressways opened since late June 2013*

6.25 Longquan-Qingyuan expressway &#40857;&#24198;&#39640;&#36895; G25, Zhejiang Province
54.764km, 1.57 bln yuan

6.28 Zhunyi-Meitan Expressway &#36981;&#28228;&#39640;&#36895; G56, Guizhou Province
56km

6.28 Daxing-Sinan Expressway, &#22823;&#24605;&#39640;&#36895; G56, Guizhou Province
151.4km, 13.53 bln yuan

6.29 Bijie-Weining expressway &#27605;&#23041;&#39640;&#36895; H2&#65292; Guizhou Province
125.504km, 8.977 bln yuan

7.3 Ningbo Airport Expressway south extension, Zhejiang Province
4.43km, 1.3 bln yuan

7.9 Meitan-Fenggan Expressway &#28228;&#28525;&#33267;&#20964;&#20872;&#39640;&#36895; G56, Guizhou Province
36km

7.24 Kaiyuan-Mengzi section of Suolongsi-Megzi Expressway &#38145;&#33945;&#39640;&#36895; GZ40, Yunnan Province
46.3km

7.30 Anmen-Gulang section of G30 Lianyungang-Khorgas Expressway, Gansu Province
42.833km, including 5 tunnels, tunnel length 21.9km

7.31 Fuxin-Panjin Expressway S21, Liaoning Province
95.476km

7.31 last section of Shenyang Ring Road G1501, Liaoning Province
81.88km, 1.2 bln yuan

G56 Zhunyi-Meitan sections opened on June 28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Expressway Map of China*






With some 3 million residents, Tibet is way too sparsely populated to have need for expressways&#65311;&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China plans to invest at least 4 trillion yuan($655 billion) by 2020 in urban rail construction*

Caijing | 2013-8-13 16:34:17 

By Agencies

Chinese governments have ramped up investments in *urban rail network* constructions with local economic planning agencies fast tracking approvals of plans to boost growth in the world's second-largest economy.

Local bureaus of the National Development and Reform Commission in over 10 cities have granted approvals to build or extend local urban rail networks in recent months.

That, combined with previous plans by 2020, totaled some 4 trillion yuan in urban rail investment with the network extending to nearly 6,000 kilometers, the 21st Century Business Herald reported, citing Hua Maokun, former chief engineer of the defunct railway ministry.

Local NDRC agency in the megacity of Chongqing in central China announced over the weekend a plan to start construction of a new urban rail before the end of this year.

The project, with an estimated investment of 31.4 billion yuan, was the first organized by Chongqing following July's decentralization. Previously only the central government has the right to approve local rail network construction plans.

The city is also planning to extend an existing subway line, starting within the year and is expected to attract roughly 4.1 billion in investment.

A municipal tramcar line will be built in the southern city of Zhuhai with an estimated investment of 850 million yuan. In the western province of Gansu, some 18.9 billion yuan will be invested to build a subway line in its capital city of Lanzhou. Similar projects are being considered or approved in other cities including Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province, Huainan (Jinagsu), Wuhan (Hubei) and Changsha (Hunan), according to the newspaper.

China's State Council, the cabinet, said in late July that it planned to boost infrastructure construction in cities, with rail network one of the major areas.

The State Council meeting, chaired by Premier Li Keqiang, also vowed policy support to expand financing channels by attracting private investments.

Nearly all the cites, meeting the central government's requirements for railway network, are planning or building subway lines, said Wang Mengshu, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. Wang was reportedly shuttling from one city to another, almost non-stop, offering advice to local governments.

A total of 36 local cities have approved plans to build subway lines, said Hua Maoun, estimating that by 2020 the country will have a rail network of nearly 6,000 kilometers in total.

That is in line with NDRC's expectation. An official with the NDRC told media the country will expand city rail network to 3,000 by 2015 and 6,000 by 2020, with combined investment at 3-4 trillion yuan.

In 2013 only, investment in rail network will expand 40 billion from last year to 220 billion yuan, according to calculations by the NDRC.

China plans to invest at least 4 trillion yuan by 2020 in urban rail construction - CHINA - BUSINESS - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

August 15th, 2013

*China to invest $375 billion in energy saving industries to tackle pollution*

*China's State Council announces plans to make green industries central to the economy by 2015*





_China is to invest in energy saving technologies including solar energy in an attempt to tackle pollution. Photograph: Chris Ison/PA_

China is to fast-track expansion and investment in energy saving technologies in an attempt to tackle its worsening pollution problems.

China's cabinet, the State Council announced plans on Sunday to make the energy saving sector a "pillar" of the economy by 2015. In a statement the council said that *under the new plan the environmental protection sector will grow by 15% on average annually, reaching an output of 4.5 trillion yuan (£474 billion)*.

China's massive economic growth has come at a major cost to its environment and even its environmental ministry has described the country's environmental situation as "grim".

Under the plan, environmental protection industries will receive funding from the government in an effort to stimulate technological innovation. The funding will cover a wide range of technologies that address air, water and soil pollution including energy saving products, waste disposal, electric vehicles and pollution monitoring.

Many analysts welcomed the plan and some were quoted in the Chinese media as saying that it will create opportunities for investors and will give direction to the industry.

"It's good to see this and it's an indication that development of environmental protection and energy saving industry is a priority, since it's coming from the State Council," said Alvin Lin, China Climate and Energy Policy Director with the Natural Resources Defense Council in Beijing. The plan also includes policies, standards, pilot programmes, financing mechanisms and incentives, emissions and carbon trading said Lin.

However Lin believes that the plan is "vulnerable to being so broad as to be lacking focus and hard to implement.

"I think it could discuss more on the importance of implementing standards and policies in order to create the demand for the energy saving and environmental protection market, and the importance of accurate measurement and public reporting to ensure standards are met," he said.

Ailun Yang, a senior associate with the World Resources Institute, said the initiative is "encouraging". "It shows the ambition of the Chinese government to tackle its growing environmental problems while making the country the world's biggest manufacturer of the environmental protection technologies." She added however that more details need to be known before it is possible to assess the effectiveness of the new plan.

Tackling pollution has been a priority of the new administration under Xi Jinping, especially as pollution has become a major concern among Chinese citizens and is one of the main causes of social unrest. In an effort to tackle the problem, China has also committed to reducing its carbon emissions per unit of GDP by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels and is aiming to increase renewable energy to 15% of its total energy consumption.

"Going forward, I think it would be important to develop a yearly inventory of various energy saving and emissions reduction products and services to get a more accurate idea of the growing size of the industry and the economic value and green jobs created, to demonstrate the economic benefits of improving the environment," said Lin.

The announcement that funding will be available to environmental protection industries may help China's ailing solar industry. In recent years the Chinese solar industry has been struggling with overcapacity, international trade disputes and slowing global demand.

"The problem with the solar industry is that China didn't have a strong domestic market while the manufacturing capacity of the Chinese solar industry was overwhelming," said Yang. The new plan should prioritise creating an "enabling environment and support the development of domestic market," she said.

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...g/14/china-investment-energy-saving-pollution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

*China Lies Says Eaton CEO: Economy Grew Only 3-4% In 2012*

When it comes to estimates of China's growth rate, we could go with the local politburo propaganda which even China itself has admitted is goalseeked worthless drivel fit "only for reference", or we could listen to a megacap CEO, who actually is on the ground and whose business model depends on accurately predicting the underlying economic reality of the world's biggest nation. We chose the latter, in which case we now know that China's 2012 GDP growth was only 3-4%, half the reported 7.8%.

From Bloomberg:

Based on indicators such as consumer consumption and electric power usage, China&#8217;s gross domestic product probably grew 3 percent to 4 percent last year, Eaton Corp. Chief Executive Officer Sandy Cutler said yesterday in a telephone interview. Growth is accelerating now that China is past the distractions from its leadership change, he said.

&#8220;That&#8217;s what we and so many multinational companies have been feeling there in China for the last year and a half, the economy really hasn&#8217;t been growing at 7 or 8 percent,&#8221; Cutler said. &#8220;If we could get back to an 8 percent growth rate in China for 2013, that would be a pretty darn good year.&#8221;

His skepticism about the data echoes complaints from economists such as Li Wei of Standard Chartered Plc in Shanghai that China had inflated third-quarter growth before the November congress where the ruling Communist Party had its decennial transfer of power. Cutler runs a manufacturer that got more than half its 2012 revenue of $16.3 billion from outside the U.S.

Mark Williams and Qinwei Wang, economists with Capital Economics Ltd. in London, wrote in October that China&#8217;s third- quarter economic growth of 7.4 percent was &#8220;implausible.&#8221; Standard Chartered said in October its analysis indicated the economy expanded 6.5 percent in the quarter.
So yes, China lied... again, and as always


China Lies Says Eaton CEO: Economy Grew Only 3-4% In 2012 | Zero Hedge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

SR-91 said:


> *China Lies Says Eaton CEO: Economy Grew Only 3-4% In 2012*
> 
> When it comes to ...
> 
> China Lies Says Eaton CEO: Economy Grew Only 3-4% In 2012 | Zero Hedge



*China's economy continues to slow, but still remains strong*
Peter Ryan reported this story on Monday, July 15, 2013

The World Today - China's economy continues to slow, but still remains strong 15/07/2013

ELEANOR HALL: The latest official economic data from China has confirmed that the Chinese economy is continuing to slow.

But the result is not as dire as some were predicting, with the pace of the world's second-biggest economy coming in at a stellar 7.5 per cent.

Joining us now with the details is business editor, Peter Ryan.

So Peter, how important are these figures in giving us a picture of the true state of China's economy?

PETER RYAN: Well Eleanor, this was the morning's big event - highly anticipated, given that the world's second-biggest economy is in the midst of a managed slowdown.

There was little doubt that second quarter GDP (gross domestic product) would slow - the question was "by how much?", and the result was in line with forecasts down to 7.5 per cent. It fell from 7.7 per cent, and that's the second straight quarter of decline

Some investors had expected worse given the pretty poor economic indicators that we've been seeing out of China recently, but 7.5 per cent in line with expectations, and so a lot of people appear to be happy and a bit more relaxed about that.

ELEANOR HALL: So is this a sign that China is not heading for any sort of hard landing?

PETER RYAN: Well, it's not heading for a hard landing, but there are questions about how quickly Chinese authorities will have to move to ensure that it doesn't overheat.

But looking at the GDP figures today, 7.5 per cent - even though down from 7.7 per cent - China's economy is still flying.

You look at urban investment is still growing at a rate of 20.1 per cent; industrial output is growing at a pace of 8.9 per cent, and retail sales year on year at 13.3 per cent.

Our retail sales are growing at less than 2 per cent.

So the economy in China remains very strong, but just how long that pace can be sustained is the big question.

ELEANOR HALL: And of course, the Chinese economy has a big impact on the Australian economy - how did the Australian dollar react?

PETER RYAN: Well because the result was less worse than expected or in line with expectations, the Australian dollar rose.

It was trading earlier this morning around about 90.5 US cents, and a short time ago back up over 91 cents at 91.01 US cents. So a sign of confidence; some sighs of relief that Australia's trading partner, China, remains strong and that, for now, demand for Australia's resources will remain steady




*Oil price steady around $106 after strong Chinese economic indicators, eyes still on Fed *&#12303; 
[2013-8-13]

Oil price steady around $106 after strong Chinese economic indicators, eyes still on Fed - ECF Your Window On China Energy Market

The price of oil stabilized Monday after enjoying big gains last week, when improved Chinese economic data suggested demand for crude might increase.

Benchmark oil for September delivery was up 1 cent to $105.98 a barrel in electronic trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange. The contract had jumped $2.57, or 2.5 percent, on Friday, when Chinese industrial production implied the world's second-largest economy is not slowing as quickly as some had feared.

"I think we're seeing a bit of upward momentum from China," said Ric Spooner, chief market analyst at CMC Markets in Sydney.

Spooner also said traders were looking ahead to Thursday, when the U.S. government releases inflation figures for July.

The U.S. Federal Reserve has a target of 2 percent for inflation. The fact that inflation is falling below that target has prompted some Fed officials to be concerned about a potential bout of deflation, which could be harmful to economic growth.

Lower-than-anticipated inflation could cause the Fed to delay the scaling back of its stimulus program, which was launched more than four years ago to help the world's biggest economy weather the fallout from the global financial crisis.

In June, Bernanke said the Fed will likely slow its bond-buying this year and end it in 2014 because the economy is strengthening.

In other energy futures trading on Nymex:

 Heating oil rose 0.3 cents to $2.9967 a gallon.

 Natural gas rose 3.5 cents to $3.265 per 1,000 cubic feet.

 Wholesale gasoline fell 0.5 cents to $2.9037 a gallon.
(startribune.com Aug 12, 2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Beijing, Aug 15: 

China has soared almost to the top of the worlds economic league tables, but whether the official data underpinning its status can be trusted is a constant headache, analysts say.
*
Simmering unease regarding Chinas economic figures has taken on new meaning in recent months with discrepancies in some statistics and questions over just how much gross domestic product is really growing.*

Earlier this year, economists took issue with Chinese monthly trade statistics, which diverged wildly from expectations, and two weeks ago official and private purchasing managers surveys  a key measure of manufacturing  surprisingly pointed in opposite directions.

Doubts have also been raised about how inflation is calculated.
*
If there was an index for suspicion about Chinas official statistics, it would be off the charts, or to use the technical American term, crazy bad, Standard Chartered economist Stephen Green wrote in a report.*

*No less an authority than Chinas new premier Li Keqiang has expressed doubts on the issue.

Leaked US diplomatic cables show that as the top official in Liaoning province in 2007, he told the then US ambassador that some Chinese data was man-made and thus unreliable.*

When evaluating the provincial economy, Li said he focused on only three figures  electricity consumption, rail cargo volume, and the amount of loans issued, according to a confidential memo released by the WikiLeaks website in late 2010.

All other figures, especially GDP statistics, are for reference only, he said smiling, according to the cable.

China officially overtook Japan as the worlds second-largest economy in 2010, and analysts say it is only a matter of time before it knocks the United States off the pedestal it has held for more than a century.

But when that day finally comes, can the data be believed?

Michael Pettis, a finance professor at Peking University and a senior associate at the US-based Carnegie Endowment, said that among China economists, no one found Lis purported comments surprising.

I mean, weve been told this many, many, many times by government officials, he told AFP.

Theres a lot of problems in China. One is that theres a perception that the numbers have political incentives embedded in them.

China calculates monthly and annual data far more quickly than France, a much smaller economy believed to have much higher quality data, he noted. 

How real is China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Very fake, india has surpassed us 20 years ago, we are at least 100 years behind if not more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sashan

Genesis said:


> Very fake, india has surpassed us 20 years ago, we are at least 100 years behind if not more.



What has India got to do with this post? Because you see India flag in my profile? And Chinese-Dragon thanking you for your trolling is epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

If you don't like our GDP figures, then why don't you check actual hard indicators like electricity consumption or oil consumption, which correlate with GDP.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_electricity_consumption

The reason why you don't, is because those hard indicators suggest that Chinese GDP is actually far higher than the official numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *If you don't like our GDP figures,* then why don't you check actual hard indicators like electricity consumption or oil consumption, which correlate with GDP.
> 
> List of countries by electricity consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The reason why you don't, is because those hard indicators suggest that Chinese GDP is actually far higher than the official numbers.



Can you be clear - who are you addressing your post to? And wikipedia is your source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## China_Rising

Sashan said:


> Can you be clear - who are you addressing your post to? And wikipedia is your source.



I love it when people use this predetermined response to someone using Wikipedia as a source. It's like you guys have a hard time thinking independently.

Wikipedia is not in and of itself a source, but Wikipedia *DOES* link to the source that she uses to display certain information.

Get it? So if someone uses Wikipedia as a source, as long as there are links *within* Wikipedia to corroborate the information presented, than yes, Wikipedia is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

China_Rising said:


> I love it when people use this predetermined response to someone using Wikipedia as a source. It's like you guys have a hard time thinking independently.
> 
> Wikipedia is not in and of itself a source, but Wikipedia *DOES* link to the source that she uses to display certain information.
> 
> Get it? So if someone uses Wikipedia as a source, as long as there are links *within* Wikipedia to corroborate the information presented, than yes, Wikipedia is fine.



It can be prepared by the CIA or what not(as is done here) but the question itself is the source of the CIA numbers for China.


----------



## China_Rising

Sashan said:


> Beijing, Aug 15:
> 
> China has soared almost to the top of the world&#8217;s economic league tables, but whether the official data underpinning its status can be trusted is a constant headache, analysts say.
> *
> Simmering unease regarding China&#8217;s economic figures has taken on new meaning in recent months with discrepancies in some statistics and questions over just how much gross domestic product is really growing.*



There is a really good way to find out how real China is. Take a look at some pictures. One can only laugh at such news articles.

I had an Indian once tell me that he believes China's real GDP figure is not $8.2 trillion (as is officially reported), but is closer to $3 trillion! I asked him to divide that amongst the population to see what the per capita number would be; $2,200 per person! So the average Chinese person is apparently about as poor as the average Indian!

The fact of the matter is, my friend, China's GDP is a very conservative figure. There are many predictions garnering much attention within the econ policy community, which posit that the GDP figures are off by at least 50%. China's GDP could already have surpassed the US within the last year or so.

No doubt, India's is probably also under-counted. All developing countries with very low accountability are usually highly under-counted.



Sashan said:


> It can be prepared by the CIA or what not(as is done here) but the question itself is the source of the CIA numbers for China.



If you're going to question the numbers from even the CIA (which aren't exactly known as the loudspeaker for the CPC), then you'd probably have to question this article from "_The Hindu Business Line_", and pretty much EVERY other source on the planet.

Seeing as how this is boring and inefficient, let's just resort to using sources that are widely considered to be accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkhero

China_Rising said:


> There is a really good way to find out how real China is. *Take a look at some pictures.* One can only laugh at such news articles.
> .....



Indians will simply tell you pictures are just propaganda from CCP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Okemos

Why the heck are you guys responding to those Indian trolls? Man, this site is now suddenly filled with Chinese economy collapse news by Indian members. 

Whether China is growing at 1% or 10% is not India's business and concern, also whether Chinese government is doctoring data or not is none of India's business. China doesn't need Indian trolls' approval. China can fake its data as it sees fit and I actually encourage this as long as it has beneficial effects. Who the heck cares about GDP data. 

Of course, I would also suggest that Chinese members should refrain from posting Indian economy collapse news, unless you live in India or you are doing business in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## China_Rising

Okemos said:


> Why the heck are you guys responding to those Indian trolls? Man, this site is now suddenly filled with Chinese economy collapse news by Indian members.
> 
> Whether China is growing at 1% or 10% is not India's business and concern, also whether Chinese government is doctoring data or not is none of India's business. China doesn't need Indian trolls' approval. China can fake its data as it sees fit and I actually encourage this as long as it has beneficial effects. Who the heck cares about GDP data.
> 
> Of course, I would also suggest that Chinese members should refrain from posting Indian economy collapse news, unless you live in India or you are doing business in India.



Fair enough. We should keep separate from these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*TCL net profit surged 122% in H1*

chinadaily.com.cn
Updated: 2013-08-16 16:16 By Meng Jing ( chinadaily.com.cn) 











*D33 SERIES 40"/101CM*
L40D3300FC





*E43 SERIES 42"/107CM*
L42E43003DCE



China's TV maker TCL Corp reported its net profit rocketed 122.2 percent year-on-year to 1.07 billion yuan ($175 million) in the first half of this year.

As well as its surging growth in net profit, TCL's interim report released on Aug 15 showed the company's revenue jumped 31.5 percent year-on-year to 39.06 billion yuan between January and June. 

The Shenzhen-based China Star Optoelectronics Technology, a subsidiary of TCL, contributed most of the company's growth in the first half. 


















*CSOT :55&#8221; Full HD FPR (Film Pattern Retarder) 3D LED TV Module*






*CSOT: 55&#8221; Full HD Shutter Glasses 3D LED TV Module
*






*CSOT: 110&#8221; World's largest 4K2K LED TV Module*


*CSOT, the largest liquid crystal display panel maker in the Chinese mainland and the fifth-largest in the world, reported 6.82 billion yuan in revenue with profit reaching 890 million yuan in the first half. With the full integration of 4K technology into CSOT, TCL also expects "explosive growth" in its 4K television business in the second half. 
*
The television sector, which is TCL's largest business sector by revenue, showed steady growth in the first half. According to the company's financial report, revenue from the television sector increased 20.3 percent year-on-year to 16.02 billion yuan in the first half. 

Statistics from DisplaySearch, a leading global market research and consulting firm, *showed that the total shipment of TCL televisions ranked third in the world in the first three months of the year. *


----------



## shuttler

*Mongolia in the making: Chinese investment there*

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn

Updated: 2013-08-16 10:41 ( cntv.cn) 


You don't have to travel far in Mongolia to see Chinese investment. The new sports stadium by the airport? It's here, thanks to China. The Mongolian Chamber of Commerce building? A gift. And downtown's Central Place tower -- with its luxury shops below and upscale offices above -- built using Chinese construction. That's not all.

*



Watch the video in this link

Click to expand...

*
"The Chinese have invested heavily in infrastructure, especially the energy sector. For example, hydropower and thermal-power projects." Bolormma Luntan, Editor of Mongolian Mining Journal said.

Roughly half of all foreign direct investment in Mongolia now comes from China. As its large, consuming neighbour, China now accounts for three quarters of all of Mongolia's economic activity. 90 percent of all out-bound Mongolian goods go directly to China. It wasn't always like that. Historically, Russia was Mongolia's main backer.

"If you look closely at tracks here, you might notice that the gauges - the space between the rails - are quite wide, like in all of Mongolia, and like in most former Soviet satellite states. They're built to Russian-standards. Chinese gauges are more narrow, in line with international standards. That means that trains travelling the Mongolia-China route have to make a long stop at the border and have their wheels adjusted. That's both logistically difficult, and expensive."

And thus a hot debate here. Land-locked Mongolia wants sea-access for its resource extracts but how should it build new rails? Economist Mogi Badral believes all new China-bound tracks should match China's rail to boost rail export.

"If you force mining companies to use wider-gauges to export to China, it'll be more expensive than building, of course, a narrow gauge." Munkhdul "Mogi" Badral, Economist said.

He says, that's not sustainable in the long-run. And warns, as Chinese invest more here, a better cheaper solution to getting its return out will have to be found. Roee Ruttenberg, CCTV, in Mongolia.


----------



## antonius123

Sashan said:


> It can be prepared by the CIA or what not(as is done here) but the question itself is the source of the CIA numbers for China.



Could you understand bellow?






With almost the same amount of population, chinese could afford 10x smart phones than indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Wimbledon Women's Doubles Champions Peng Shui and Hsieh Su-wei (Chn/Chn Tpe)(3rd seed) win at WTA Cincinnati Final by beating the 6th seed A Groenefeld / K Peschke (Ger/Cze) in a tight 3-setter:| 2 - 6 | 6 - 3 | 12 - 10 | *

*Congratulations!*





Credit: WTA Tennis @ Cincinnati





Credit: Tennisforum.com
Hsieh (L) and Peng - lifting the 2013 Wimbledon's trophies last month


The pair also won at WTA - Rome in May, 2013





Credit: Tennisforum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Foxconn on mass recruitment in China, puts 'robot' plan in question*

_*Summary: Foxconn reportedly is on a recruitment drive to hire over 90,000 workers in China, putting into question its previous plan to deploy 1 million robots by 2014.*_

By Liu Jiayi for View from China | August 19, 2013

Foxconn reportedly is looking to *recruit more than 90,000 workers for its Shenzhen factory*, putting more question marks on the company's previous plan to deploy 1 million robots by 2014.

According to a Yi Cai report Friday, the Taiwanese electronics manufacturer is beefing up its pool of skilled workers. It cited a staff at Foxconn's Shenzhen recruitment center who declined to be named: "We are keeping things very low-key during this recruitment drive."

*The latest development follows another massive recruitment exercise for its inland factory in Zhengzhou earlier this year*, which seems to contradict Foxconn CEO Guo Taiming's plan to replace manpower by installing 1 million robots across its factories.

"There are huge hurdles if Foxconn wants to push forward its 1 million robot plan," a robotics technology provider for Foxconn noted in the Yi Cai report. He estimated Foxconn probably installed fewer than 100,000 robotic pieces since Guo shared his vision for factory automation in 2011, with plans to increase the company's robot count by 100-fold from 10,000 to 1 million by 2014. 

The source from Foxconn said the company needed more time to push forward the automation process and, for the time being, would choose the comparatively cheap labor in mainland China as its first choice.

Foxconn on mass recruitment in China, puts 'robot' plan in question | ZDNet


----------



## sms

cirr said:


> *Foxconn on mass recruitment in China, puts 'robot' plan in question*
> 
> _*Summary: Foxconn reportedly is on a recruitment drive to hire over 90,000 workers in China, putting into question its previous plan to deploy 1 million robots by 2014.*_



Despite the amazingly high revenue and income Foxconn still behaves a typical small medium size Taiwan company. The working atmosphere is quite tense and have very regimental structure undermining many things.

They are not shining beacon or corporate practices. They may not pass litmus test of moral police but they are successful and that might be the only thing it matters today.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

sms said:


> Despite the amazingly high revenue and income Foxconn still behaves a typical small medium size Taiwan company. The working atmosphere is quite tense and have very regimental structure undermining many things.
> 
> They are not shining beacon or corporate practices. They may not pass litmus test of moral police but they are successful and that might be the only thing it matters today.



Hello SMS, may I know what is your job in China? Or sector...if you don't want leak you personal infor


----------



## cirr

*Information sector: new engine to boost China's economic growth*

English.news.cn 2013-08-20 14:45:33

By Lu Hui

BEIJING, Aug. 20 (Xinhuanet) -- China aims to boost the consumption of information products and services, making the sector a new engine for boosting domestic demand and *a new driver of economic growth*, according to a guideline released by the State Council, or China's cabinet.

As China's personal consumption is upgrading and the country is undergoing the processes of industrialization, informationization, urbanization and agricultural modernization, information consumption has a sound foundation and tremendous potential.

By the end of 2015, the consumption of information products and services is expected to grow at an annual pace of at least 20 percent to reach 3.2 trillion yuan , according to the guideline.

The value of industries that are supported by information consumption is expected to be boosted by 1.2 trillion yuan by the end of 2015, the guideline said.

As China is reducing the economy's reliance on investment-led growth and exports and gearing it more towards a consumer-led expansion, promoting the consumption of information can invigorate domestic demand and act as a new growth point for the economy, as well as upgrade the service industry and promote economic restructuring.

According to the data published by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT), China's e-commerce sector raked in 4.98 trillion yuan in revenue in the first half of this year, up 45.3 percent year on year. And consumption of information products and services jumped 20.7 percent year on year to 2.07 trillion yuan.

As growth in traditional industries slows, the nation is seeking new growth engines in emerging industrial sectors.

Zhu Hongren, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology's chief engineer and spokesman, said the ministry hopes to make the IT sector the nation's third-largest, after real estate and vehicles.

Xiong Wei, chief research officer of an investment consulting company in Beijing, regarded information consumption as a new direction of China's economic transformation and update, calling for new technologies and services in the sector.

The State Council elevated national broadband development as as a national strategy, which aims to achieve WiFi coverage in key public urban areas by 2013 and fixed broadband coverage for half of Chinese households by 2015.

The government will release 4G mobile communications licenses later this year and promote the convergence of the telecommunication, Internet and broadcasting networks into one complete system.

China, which has the largest number of mobile phones in the world at 1.2 billion, is already building 4G trial networks in major cities.

However, China needs to take never-stop forward steps in the campaign.

"Generally speaking, China's broadband development is at the middle and lower levels across the world. The situation does not match the country's position as the world's second largest economy," said Fu Liang, a Beijing-based independent telecom analyst.

Compared with neighboring countries such as Japan and South Korea, which emphasized broadband development and invested heavily in related projects decades ago, China has been left far behind, he said.

To better coordinate with public sectors in implementing the guideline, private capital will be encouraged to invest in telecom infrastructure construction, according to government officials.

Besides, small information business-based companies will be entitled to enjoy preferential financial support. And the government will continue to simplify the administrative approval procedures and cut taxes for those businesses, they added.

Information sector: new engine to boost China's economic growth - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## sms

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Hello SMS, may I know what is your job in China? Or sector...if you don't want leak you personal infor



I work for an American Multinational in Shanghai operation. We did contact Foxcon as an option to producs fewsub system. We could get most cost effective solution but finally we decided not to select them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

By â&#8364;&#8249;Keith Bradsher

*New York Times Aug 17, 2013, 04.39AM IST*

As the Chinese economy boomed, few cities soared faster or higher than Shenmu, a community of nearly 500,000 in northwestern China.


Top luxury clothing stores in this city's downtown were recording as much as $500,000 a day in sales. Tables at the best restaurants had to be reserved weeks in advance. The new Fortune Garden Club for the city's business elite made headlines by paying $1 million for a king-size mahogany bed, to be used by members and their companions.But a painful credit crisis is now spreading across *Shenmu and cities nearby, as thousands of businesses have closed, fleets of BMWs and Audis have been repossessed and street protests have erupted.*

Now the leading purveyors of Western fashions are deserted, *monthly sales at restaurants are down as much as 97 percent* and the marble entrance to the Fortune Garden Club is shuttered. *All but one of the city's car dealerships have failed*. The owner of the city's largest jewelry store was detained by the authorities a week ago after creditors found him secretly packing millions of dollars' worth of gold and jewels into cases and a*ccused him of preparing to flee the city without settling his debts.* A top restaurant closed a day earlier, and its owner left town, as have the founder of the Fortune Garden and many other executives.

"*It's an economic crisis just like the United States has had; just like it*," said Wang Ting, an operator of an illegal casino in Fugu, near Shenmu. "There's no cash, everyone stays home without a job, there's no way the economy can recover."

*Shenmu, and nearby cities like Ordos and Fugu, are at the leading edge of broader troubles that are beginning to afflict the entire Chinese economy. Across China, growth has slowed*. With the slowdown have come rising defaults on loans made outside the conventional banking system, chronic overcapacity in many industries like coal mining and steel production and, in particularly troubled cities like Shenmu, a sharp decline in previously debt-fueled prices for real estate and other assets.

*The cracks are showing in many sizable cities like coastal Wenzhou, where informal lending, a big part of so-called shadow banking, has dominated for a quarter-century.* Cities with economies linked to commodities with falling prices have also been affected, as more people have defaulted on loans. *The biggest, most economically diverse metropolitan areas like Beijing and Shanghai seem considerably less affected*, but also have many small and medium-size businesses that depend on informal lending.

*Lending has collapsed here in northern Shaanxi province, where it had been particularly speculative and frenzied, and where the local coal industry has also been crippled by steeply falling prices*.

*As some borrowers began defaulting early this year, worried lenders in the informal sector raised interest rates for small and medium-size businesses, previously 25 to 40 percent a year, to as much as 125 percent a year*. The increase set off a much broader wave of defaults in recent weeks, as owners found themselves unable to repay billions of dollars in bad debts, many of them handwritten and hard to enforce in court.

"*Almost no one will give you a loan*," said a construction executive who gave only his surname, Xie, as he stood next to his white Toyota Land Cruiser outside a project that had been halted.

Although changes are being slowly introduced, *state-owned banks have long been allowed to lend only at low, regulated rates barely above the inflation rate, with the total value of loans controlled by quarterly quotas. All over China, these loans go overwhelmingly to large state-owned businesses, government officials and politically connected individuals, who then relend the money at much higher interest rates to small and medium-size businesses in the private sector that need money to grow*. 

Liu Linfei, a government official from nearby Yulin, stood on a Shenmu street corner in a T-shirt and shorts on a recent weekend afternoon, outside two high-rise hotels where construction had been stopped just before the windows could be installed. He said he had borrowed 600,000 renminbi, almost $100,000, from a bank shortly before the collapse, at an interest rate of 4.1 percent a year.

Liu then lent the cash to moneylenders here at an interest rate of 10.4 percent, planning to pocket the difference.

The moneylenders who borrowed from Liu defaulted, and now he is struggling to repay the bank. "I'm not going to lose my house, because I'm repaying it little by little with money I borrow from my relatives," he said.

*The Chinese are finding it harder to repay loans because the economy is slowing*. Most analyses of China's economy look only at the real economic growth rate, around 7.5 percent this year. *But for companies' sales and profits, which determine their ability to repay debts, what really matters is the nominal growth rate, which is real economic growth plus inflation*.

Credit crisis begins to cripple Chinese cities - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

oh ,shenmu now is world well known,several years ago ,it's a small county that more than 99% Chinese don't know.
this is the small town










OMG WEHZHOU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Argentina to purchase Chinese trains*


Chinadaily
Updated: 2013-08-21 11:33 ( Xinhua)


BUENOS AIRES - The Argentine government Tuesday approved a contract to purchase railway equipment from a Chinese firm, said a government gazette.

The contract was signed by the Argentine Ministry of the Interior and Transportation and the Chinese firm CSR Qingdao Sifang Co, Ltd on May 23, 2013 and officially approved with Administrative Decision 584/2013,published Tuesday in the gazette.

The gazette said the contract will supply railway equipment, as well as technical services and training to renovate rails and wheels for the General Roca Line, which will link the capital city Buenos Aires with a populous metropolitan area to the south.

The Chinese-built trains adopt the latest technology, assuring comfort, speed and safety, the Argentine government said.

The gazette added the spending needed will be covered by the credits granted to the ministry.

In February 2012, a train accident in Buenos Aires killed 51 passengers, which prompted the government to intervene in the privately-run operation and order the renovation of trains, an opportunity that had attracted the interest of Chinese firms.



*That is additional to this contract:
*

*CSR wins Argentina train set contract*
(Xinhua)
08:45, January 14, 2013 





Argentine President Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner has recently announced that CSR Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. CSR Sifang won an EMU purchase contract worth over 3.4 billion yuan, marking the largest-ever rail transit equipment order of Chinese enterprises in South America. CSR President Liu Hualong headed for Argentina to witness the contract signing. 

Credit: CSR 





Credit: Raillynews

CSR wins Argentina train set contract - People's Daily Online

BEIJING, Jan. 12 (Xinhua) -- CSR Sifang Co. said Saturday that the company has obtained a contract worth over 3.4 billion yuan (539.68 million U.S. dollars) to supply electric multiple unit (EMU) train sets for Argentina.

The deal represents CSR's single largest rail equipment order in South America, the company said in a statement filed to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

CSR Sifang is expected to deliver the first batch of train sets in May 2014, with the remainder to be delivered in six months.

The EMU train sets will be used on the Sarmiento and Mitre train routes in Buenos Aires, the statement said.

CSR Sifang, based in the port city of Qingdao, is a subsidiary of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation, the country's biggest train maker.

CSR's overseas orders increased substantially in 2012, as overseas demand for its products outstripped domestic demand. The total value of its overseas orders surged 148 percent year on year in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Air conditioning vest*

news.shangdu.com

*8&#26376;13&#26085;&#65292;&#29579;&#24422;&#29616;&#22330;&#28436;&#31034;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#31359;&#25140;&#21450;&#38477;&#28201;&#25928;&#26524;&#12290;*
August 13, Wang Yan the inventor, demonstrates an air conditioning and cooling vest.




















 &#31359;&#19978;&#21335;&#36890;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#32773;&#65292;&#21487;&#35843;&#25972;&#36148;&#36523;&#29615;&#22659;&#28201;&#24230;&#65292;&#23558;&#39640;&#28201;&#38477;&#33267;19&#33267;25&#24230;
The Nantong air conditioning vest can be adjustable. It can lowered high temperature to within 19 to 25 degrees



&#28814;&#28814;&#22799;&#26085;&#65292;&#35768;&#22810;&#20154;&#32676;&#22312;&#39640;&#28201;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#22362;&#25345;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;&#20026;&#35753;&#36825;&#31867;&#20154;&#32676;&#22312;&#39640;&#28201;&#19979;&#21487;&#20197;&#36739;&#33298;&#36866;&#22320;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#27743;&#33487;&#30465;&#21335;&#36890;&#24066;&#36890;&#24030;&#21306;&#24179;&#28526;&#38215;&#30340;&#29579;&#24422;&#22810;&#24180;&#21069;&#20415;&#33804;&#29983;&#21457;&#26126;&#31354;&#35843;&#26381;&#30340;&#24819;&#27861;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#26597;&#35810;&#22823;&#37327;&#36164;&#26009;&#12289;&#35831;&#25945;&#19987;&#23478;&#65292;&#29579;&#24422;&#20174;&#23545;&#21046;&#20919;&#21407;&#29702;&#19968;&#26080;&#25152;&#30693;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#21453;&#22797;&#25720;&#32034;&#35797;&#39564;&#22810;&#24180;&#65292;&#26368;&#32456;&#36890;&#36807;&#31354;&#27668;&#21387;&#32553;&#26426;&#25645;&#37197;&#36890;&#39118;&#31649;&#25104;&#21151;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#12290;&#22312;&#19968;&#20123;&#26080;&#27861;&#24320;&#21551;&#31354;&#35843;&#30340;&#39640;&#28201;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#65292;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#31359;&#19978;&#36825;&#31181;&#32972;&#24515;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#23558;&#36148;&#36523;&#29615;&#22659;&#28201;&#24230;&#36805;&#36895;&#38477;&#33267;19&#33267;25&#24230;&#65292;&#24182;&#21487;&#20197;&#26681;&#25454;&#38656;&#35201;&#38543;&#26102;&#35843;&#33410;&#65292;&#20026;&#39640;&#28201;&#20316;&#19994;&#20154;&#21592;&#21019;&#36896;&#19968;&#20010;&#36739;&#20026;&#33298;&#36866;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#23567;&#29615;&#22659;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;(&#23828;&#26681;&#20803; &#25668

*&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#31616;&#20171;*&#65306;

&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#21448;&#31216;&#20154;&#20307;&#31354;&#35843;&#34915;&#65292;&#38450;&#28909;&#26381;&#12289;&#20919;&#21364;&#32972;&#24515;&#12289;&#38477;&#28201;&#32972;&#24515;&#12289;&#28065;&#27969;&#20919;&#21364;&#32972;&#24515;&#12289;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#12289;&#39640;&#28201;&#38450;&#25252;&#26381;&#12289;&#20154;&#20307;&#20919;&#21364;&#31995;&#32479;&#31561;&#12290;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#29992;&#20110;&#20026;&#38656;&#35201;&#22312;&#39640;&#28201;&#29615;&#22659;&#20013;&#24037;&#20316;&#30340;&#20154;&#20204;&#25552;&#20379;&#33298;&#36866;&#30340;&#20919;&#21364;&#21644;&#20445;&#25252;&#12290;&#31354;&#35843;&#32972;&#24515;&#36890;&#36807;&#21387;&#32553;&#31354;&#27668;&#25509;&#20837;&#28065;&#27969;&#31649;&#20998;&#31163;&#20986;&#20919;&#27668;&#27969;&#21644;&#28909;&#27668;&#27969;&#20004;&#32929;&#27668;&#27969;&#65292;&#23558;&#20919;&#27668;&#27969;&#36890;&#20837;&#32972;&#24515;&#37324;&#30340;&#23548;&#31649;&#65292;&#36798;&#21040;&#32473;&#20154;&#20307;&#38477;&#28201;&#30340;&#30446;&#30340;&#12290;

Summer, many people continued to work in high temperature environment. To allow such groups at high temperatures can be more comfortable to work in Nantong City, Jiangsu Province, Tongzhou District, the town of Wang Yan Ping Chao sprouted many years ago invented the idea of &#8203;&#8203;air conditioning services. By querying large amounts of data, consult experts, Wang Yan started from nothing on the refrigeration principle, repeatedly experimented for many years, and ultimately through the air compressor with air conditioning duct successfully developed a vest. Unable to open air in some high temperature environment, the staff wear the vest, you can close the ambient temperature quickly dropped to 19-25 degrees and can be adjusted according to need, in order to create a high-temperature operating personnel little more comfortable working environment . Xinhua News Agency issued (Cui root per photo)

*Air Conditioning Vest Description:* 

Air conditioning clothing vest, also known as the human body, heat protective clothing, cooling vests, cooling vests, vortex cooling vests, air conditioning, vests, heat protective clothing, body cooling systems. Air conditioning vest used to work in a hot environment need to provide people comfort cooling and protection. Access by compressed air conditioned vest isolated vortex tube air flow and heat flow two streams, the air circulation inside the catheter into the vest to achieve the purpose of cooling the human body.

Internet translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*China's manufacturing activity rebounded in August, a preliminary survey by HSBC has indicated, easing fears of a slowdown in its economy. *

The bank's Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI), a key gauge of the sector's health, rose to 50.1 from 47.7 in July.

A reading above 50 shows expansion. For the first time in four months, the HSBC reading has passed that point.

China has taken various steps in recent weeks to boost its economic growth - which has slowed for two quarters.

Hongbin Qu, chief China economist at HSBC, said that the rebound in sector was in part due to those measures.

"This is mainly driven by the initial filtering-through of recent fine-tuning measures and companies' restocking activities, despite the continuous external weakness," he said.
'Upside surprises'

The data comes amid fears that China's growth rate - which has declined for two straight quarters - may slow further.

The world's second-biggest economy grew at an annualised rate of 7.5% in the April to June quarter, down from 7.7% in the previous three months.

One of the reasons that has played a key role in the slowdown has been the decline in demand for Chinese exports from key markets such as the US and Europe as those economies grapple with their own set of problems.

Prompted by the slowdown in external demand - Beijing has been trying to boost domestic consumption in an attempt to rebalance its economy and sustain high levels of growth.

From the start of this month, China has suspended the value-added tax and turnover tax for small businesses with monthly sales of less than 20,000 yuan ($3,257; £2,125).

The cabinet said the move would benefit more than six million small companies and boost the employment and income for millions of people.

Beijing has also said that it will also implement measures to simplify customs clearance procedures, cut operational fees and facilitate the exports of small and medium-sized private enterprises.

Mr Hongbin added that as the impact of these steps starts to filter through even more, the bank expected "some upside surprises to China's growth in the coming months."

source: BBC News - China manufacturing activity sees sharp rebound

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

China

Chinas Manufacturing Gains on Stronger Domestic Demand

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

StarCraft_ZT said:


> China
> 
> Chinas Manufacturing Gains on Stronger Domestic Demand



Good stuff. 

Exports are up, imports are up, manufacturing is up, CNY is at record highs, all great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Exports are up, imports are up, manufacturing is up, CNY is at record highs, all great news.



Correct! We could handle it very well and establish a closer relationship with BD.

The article also said _The Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP) rose 0.1 percent at the 11:30 a.m._. For now, except China, all the stock markets in Asia are experiencing a slump, especially India and Philippines.






·ÆÂÉ±ö¹ÉÊÐÖÜËÄµø·ù³¬6%|·ÆÂÉ±ö|¹ÉÊÐ|µø·ù_ÐÂÀË²Æ¾*_ÐÂÀËÍø

Philippines stock market declines 6% on thursday alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Exports are up, imports are up, manufacturing is up, CNY is at record highs, all great news.



Yet we have restraining policies in place that regulate and curb the purchases of big items such as cars and properties&#12290;

Our bank reserve ratio is sky high at 20%&#65288;compared with India&#8217;s 3.5%&#65289;&#65292;leaving room for providing ample liquidty&#12290;

Our one-year savings rate is well in the excess of the CPI&#65292;leaving room for lowering interest rates should the situation requires&#12290;

Our CAS is in hundreds of billion of dollars&#65292;in stark contrast to India's huge CAD&#12290;

Our fiscal debt is minimal&#12290;

Our economic rebalancing and restructuring are going according to plan&#12290;

Our unemployment rate is at historical lows&#12290;As a matter of fact&#65292;some enterprises are finding it hard to recruit enough workers&#12290;

etc etc

In short&#65292;we have all the policy tools to give the economy a shot in the arm if it further slows below 7.5%&#65292;and are well placed to benefit from any recovery in the world&#65292;especially in the US and the EU&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fattyacids

BDforever said:


> *China's manufacturing activity rebounded in August, a preliminary survey by HSBC has indicated, easing fears of a slowdown in its economy. *
> 
> The bank's Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI), a key gauge of the sector's health, rose to 50.1 from 47.7 in July.
> 
> A reading above 50 shows expansion. For the first time in four months, the HSBC reading has passed that point.
> 
> China has taken various steps in recent weeks to boost its economic growth - which has slowed for two quarters.
> 
> Hongbin Qu, chief China economist at HSBC, said that the rebound in sector was in part due to those measures.
> 
> "This is mainly driven by the initial filtering-through of recent fine-tuning measures and companies' restocking activities, despite the continuous external weakness," he said.
> 'Upside surprises'
> 
> The data comes amid fears that China's growth rate - which has declined for two straight quarters - may slow further.
> 
> The world's second-biggest economy grew at an annualised rate of 7.5% in the April to June quarter, down from 7.7% in the previous three months.
> 
> One of the reasons that has played a key role in the slowdown has been the decline in demand for Chinese exports from key markets such as the US and Europe as those economies grapple with their own set of problems.
> 
> Prompted by the slowdown in external demand - Beijing has been trying to boost domestic consumption in an attempt to rebalance its economy and sustain high levels of growth.
> 
> From the start of this month, China has suspended the value-added tax and turnover tax for small businesses with monthly sales of less than 20,000 yuan ($3,257; £2,125).
> 
> The cabinet said the move would benefit more than six million small companies and boost the employment and income for millions of people.
> 
> Beijing has also said that it will also implement measures to simplify customs clearance procedures, cut operational fees and facilitate the exports of small and medium-sized private enterprises.
> 
> Mr Hongbin added that as the impact of these steps starts to filter through even more, the bank expected "some upside surprises to China's growth in the coming months."
> 
> source: BBC News - China manufacturing activity sees sharp rebound



No, no this is fake data. China's economy is crashing.


----------



## Lightningbolt

What a contrast between our economy and the collapsing Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cirr said:


> Yet we have restraining policies in place that regulate and curb the purchases of big items such as cars and properties&#12290;
> 
> Our bank reserve ratio is sky high at 20%&#65288;compared with India&#8217;s 3.5%&#65289;&#65292;leaving room for providing ample liquidty&#12290;
> 
> Our one-year savings rate is well in the excess of the CPI&#65292;leaving room for lowering interest rates should the situation requires&#12290;
> 
> Our CAS is in hundreds of billion of dollars&#65292;in stark contrast to India's huge CAD&#12290;
> 
> Our fiscal debt is minimal&#12290;
> 
> Our economic rebalancing and restructuring are going according to plan&#12290;
> 
> Our unemployment rate is at historical lows&#12290;As a matter of fact&#65292;some enterprises are finding it hard to recruit enough workers&#12290;
> 
> etc etc
> 
> In short&#65292;we have all the policy tools to give the economy a shot in the arm if it further slows below 7.5%&#65292;and are well placed to benefit from any recovery in the world&#65292;especially in the US and the EU&#12290;



Yes we have a lot of room to further boost our economy if needed. 

But I think it is better to keep it constant at 7.5% GDP growth per year, the official target.

It's good to leave ourselves a lot of extra/spare fiscal firepower, in case the world economy takes another dive. We should keep the economy as steady as possible, to give the Chinese people more stability in order to build their businesses and make their own opportunities.

We need 7.5% average growth for the next 10 years, that would be ideal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#36229;&#28145;&#27700;&#28023;&#27915;&#38075;&#25506;&#24179;&#21488;&#8220;&#24076;&#26395;3&#21495;&#8221;&#20030;&#34892;&#21629;&#21517;&#20202;&#24335;*
*Super Deep sea drilling platform - "Hope No. 3" - naming ceremony*
2013&#24180;08&#26376;19&#26085;
August 19, 2013


sohu.com

8&#26376;20&#26085;&#22312;&#20013;&#36828;&#33337;&#21153;&#27743;&#33487;&#21551;&#19996;&#28023;&#24037;&#22522;&#22320;&#25293;&#25668;&#30340;&#22278;&#31570;&#22411;&#36229;&#28145;&#27700;&#28023;&#27915;&#38075;&#25506;&#24179;&#21488;&#8220;&#24076;&#26395;3&#21495;&#8221;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#36828;&#33337;&#21153;&#35774;&#35745;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#22278;&#31570;&#22411;&#36229;&#28145;&#27700;&#28023;&#27915;&#38075;&#25506;&#24179;&#21488;&#8220;&#24076;&#26395;3&#21495;&#8221;&#34987;&#27491;&#24335;&#21629;&#21517;&#20026;&#8220;SEVAN LOUISIANA&#8221;&#12290;&#35813;&#24179;&#21488;&#23558;&#29992;&#20110;&#22696;&#35199;&#21733;&#28286;&#30340;&#28145;&#28023;&#27833;&#30000;&#24320;&#37318;&#20316;&#19994;&#12290;&#8220;&#24076;&#26395;3&#21495;&#8221;&#26159;&#20013;&#36828;&#33337;&#21153;&#24314;&#36896;&#30340;&#24076;&#26395;&#21495;&#31995;&#21015;&#28023;&#24037;&#24179;&#21488;&#30340;&#31532;&#19977;&#24231;&#65292;&#24179;&#21488;&#24635;&#39640;135&#31859;&#65292;&#20027;&#33337;&#20307;&#26368;&#22823;&#30452;&#24452;99&#31859;&#65292;&#20027;&#30002;&#26495;&#39640;&#24230;24.5&#31859;&#65292;&#19978;&#30002;&#26495;&#39640;&#24230;36.5&#31859;&#65292;&#38075;&#21488;&#39640;&#24230;44.5&#31859;&#65292;&#31354;&#33337;&#37325;&#37327;&#36817;3&#19975;&#21544;&#65292;&#30002;&#26495;&#21487;&#21464;&#36733;&#33655;15000&#21544;&#65292;&#20316;&#19994;&#35774;&#35745;&#27700;&#28145;3810&#31859;&#65292;&#38075;&#20117;&#28145;&#24230;12000&#31859;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;(&#19969;&#26195;&#26149; &#25668

August 20, 2013 at COSCO Shipyard workers Jiangsu Qidong Tokai cylindrical base shooting ultra-deepwater offshore drilling platform, design & built by COSCO Shipyard cylindrical ultra-deepwater offshore drilling platform, was officially named "SEVAN LOUISIANA". The platform will be used to open the Gulf of Mexico deepwater preclude operation. "SEVAN LOUISIANA" is the third offshore platform of COSCO Shipyard's "Hope" series. The platform total height of 135 meters, maximum diameter of 99 m main hull, main deck height of 24.5 m, height of 36.5 meters on the upper deck, rig floor height 44.5 m, lightship weight of nearly 30,000 tons, a variable deck load of 15,000 tons, job design depth of 3,810 meters and drilling depth of 12,000 meters. (Source: Xinhua News Agency - Ding Xiaochun photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Manufacturing hits four-month high
*

Updated: 2013-08-22 15:12 By Chen Jia ( Xinhua) 

Chinadaily.com


Manufacturing activity hit a four-month high, according to the preliminary findings of a key index.

The HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index rose in August to 50.1 from 47.7 in July. A reading above 50 indicates expansion.

A sub-index indicating factory output went up to 50.6 in August from 48.0 in July, the highest level in three months.

"China's manufacturing growth has started to stabilize on the back of modest improvements of new business and output," said Qu Hongbin, chief China economist in with HSBC.

The August growth was mainly driven by recent measures and company restocking, despite weakness in external demand, Qu said.

"We expect further filtering-through, which is likely to deliver some upside surprises to China's growth in the coming months."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Geely H1 net profit up 9% on overseas sales*

Updated: 2012-08-23 09:35 ( Xinhua) 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-08/23/content_15699976.htm




























Geely Emgrand EC7 Crash Tests 2011 - YouTube


*GUANGZHOU* - Chinese carmaker Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd said Wednesday that its net profit in the first half of the year rose 9 percent year-on-year, largely due to robust overseas sales.

The company's net earnings climbed to 1.02 billion yuan ($160 million), the privately-owned automaker said in a statement.
Meanwhile, its revenues in the first six months of the year rose 6 percent year-on-year to 11.2 billion yuan.

During the period, the company sold 222,390 vehicles, marking a 4 percent rise from a year earlier and meeting 48 percent of the sales target for all of 2012, according to the statement.

Of the total, domestic sales slid 9 percent year-on-year to 182,329 units, as local brands are losing consumers' favor nationwide. Sales of local brands in the first half fell 7 percent year-on-year against an annual sales growth of 6 percent for the entire sedan sector.

Meanwhile, the carmaker's overseas sales tripled to 40,061 units, mainly due to a strong sales recovery in its major overseas markets such as Eastern Europe and the Middle East, it said.

Shares of Geely Automobile retreated 5.88 percent to close at HK$2.56 (33 cents) in Hong Kong following the interim results report.























*&#20840;&#29699;&#40560; GLEAGLE GX7*


----------



## shuttler

*Geely McCar Comes with its Own Electric Scooter in the Trunk*

Geely McCar











Credit: gizmag
*Heres a concept that carries some junk in its trunk. OK, so its not junk  its actually a three-wheeled scooter, and the McCar packs it away in its trunk to give you even more motoring mobility.
*


*Unveiled at the Shanghai Auto Show*, Geely (the Chinese manufacturer and owner of Volvo) introduced this unique concept to the world. The McCar (no, you wont find it on the menu at McDonalds) is a cool and compact hybrid that comes with a folding three-wheeled electric scooter in the rear. With enough seating for four, the two-door Geely McCar charges its electric scooter while its packed away in the trunk.

Available with either battery or hybrid power, the McCar offers enough juice to get you to your destination at a reasonable pace. If you go with the 12kWh battery, it has range of 93 miles, a top speed of 52 mph and it takes six hours to recharge. When it comes to the 8kWh plug-in hybrid, the McCar can go 31 miles on electric power and 373 miles on gas and battery, with a top speed of 80 mph and a recharge time of two hours. When its time to pull out the scooter, you can clock speeds of up to 18 mph (it has a range of 18 miles and it takes two hours to charge). If you dont want the scooter, feel free to swap it for a standard fold-up wheelchair.

Even though its still a concept, theres a good chance that the McCar might actually go into production, as Geely has plans to mass produce electric and hybrid cars by the end of next year.






credit&#65307; lifestyle.dozor




credit: media.ft




credit: evolife.com
Geely McCar Concept - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

REFORM&#65292;REFORM&#65292;and more REFORM&#12290;

*The area could also be used as a testing ground for major financial reforms*

Friday, 23 August, 2013

Victoria Ruan in Beijing

Shanghai has won approval from the State Council to set up the mainland's first free-trade zone, moving it closer to becoming a global financial, trade and shipping hub to rival other Asian cities such as Hong Kong.

The free-trade zone would also likely serve as a testing ground for the central government led by Premier Li Keqiang to launch major financial reforms as part of a plan to boost the service economy and cut reliance on exports.

*A general plan governing the operation of the free-trade zone that spans 28.78 square kilometres in Waigaoqiao, Yangshan and Pudong districts in Shanghai has yet to be released.* Lawmakers needed to approve amendments to existing laws to legalise certain experiments, a statement posted on the Ministry of Commerce said yesterday.

"Shanghai has its economic strength as well as geographical and political advantages in the greater China economic circle," said Professor Liu Yuanchun from Renmin University.

"It's possible that as Shanghai's free-trade zone plan proceeds, Hong Kong's status as the region's financial centre might be weakened, but when that day may come is uncertain."

The statement did not give more details about the plan.

A free-trade zone, or free port, is where customs authorities allow the flow of goods unhindered with zero tariffs on imports.

Sources said earlier that Li aimed to allow foreign banks to set up subsidiary or joint-venture operations and give permission for foreign commodities exchanges to own warehouses in the free-trade zone.

Liu said Shanghai may change the mainland's yuan internationalisation course by luring business from Hong Kong, currently the country's major yuan offshore trading centre.

"The most valuable part of the Shanghai free-trade zone plan is in the financial sector, such as allowing individuals to directly invest into overseas capital markets," Liu said. "Without free cross-border capital flows, there's no way Shanghai can really emerge as a global financial centre."

Shanghai gets approval to set up free-trade zone | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

I was going to post this news....You get first. 

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Reform, not incentives, to drive expansion*

Innovation in the investment system will be the driver for the economy rather than policy incentives, said a top official in Shanghai, as the city draws up reform plans ahead of the establishment of its free trade zone. 

*Yang Xiong, mayor of Shanghai, said the pilot free trade zone is as significant as the Pudong New Area* to the world's second-largest economy. 

"However, this time it's not about policy incentives, but about forming principles that will bridge global standards," he said, adding that these principles could be duplicated elsewhere in the country. 

"The focus of the new free trade zone will be to facilitate investment rather than just achieve good trade figures, as China explores deeper reforms in its investment system," Yang told the deputies of the Shanghai People's Congress on Thursday. 

On July 3, the State Council, or China's cabinet, approved a plan to set up a free trade zone in Shanghai. The area is expected to be an experimental field for reforms in the financial sector and other sectors, in a bid to release what Premier Li Keqiang regards as the biggest boost for future growth. 

Yang said that initial research showed *there are more than 90 detailed reform measures ready to be launched in the free trade zone*, most of which will focus on innovations to the system. 

One example is a change in customs supervision, which will allow non-taxed goods to enter the border. Other measures may include replacing the current approval system for investment with a registration system, he said. 

Experts said that reforms might also include a foreign exchange management project. 

"The full convertibility of the yuan, a larger quota for foreign exchange settlements, and free flow of foreign capital: such reforms will be carried out in the free trade zone soon," said Zhang Hanlin, head of World Trade Organization research with the Beijing-based University of International Business and Economics. 

Imports and exports within the free trade zone will be able to be settled in yuan, Zhang said. 

The Shanghai FTZ will likely be formally established in October, Time Weekly reported recently, citing a source close to the matter. 

"The priority at the moment is the legal system," Yang said, adding that the reform measures will involve the modification of a dozen laws. 

He said the FTZ will be a key task for Shanghai in the second half and in years to come, but he admitted it will not be an easy task. 

Shanghai again stands on the frontline of China's reform process, as the city's half-year performance epitomized the country's economic transformation, and the FTZ pilot project is expected to point out the next steps in terms of reform measures for the country. 

In the first six months, Shanghai's GDP increased 7.7 percent, 0.5 percentage point faster than in the first half of last year, while the city's consumer price index grew 2.3 percent year-on-year, 1.3 percentage points slower than a year before. 

The city's performance seems to be on the right track pointed out by Li, who asked for economic growth to stay above the bottom line and inflation to be within the upper limit. 

But such transformation does not come at no cost, as Shanghai's industrial sector has been contracting for five consecutive years, adding further pressure to increase the income levels of ordinary citizens. 

The city also bore the brunt of recent economic volatility, including the liquidity crunch in June, which sent the interbank borrowing rate to an all-time high of 13.4 percent, and depressed the Shanghai Composite Index to 1,849 points in the last trading day of June, the lowest level since late 2008. 

"As one of the most open cities, Shanghai embraced the direct impact from external factors," Yang said. 

"The economy has shifted from high-speed growth to steady growth, and so should our mind-set," he said. "Growing at a lower speed is not something to be afraid of, but the transformation in the growth model should be implemented," he said, adding that 7.5 percent growth is a reasonable level for the transformation and upgrade process of the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

By Langi Chiang and Kevin Yao

BEIJING | Fri Aug 23, 2013 12:22am EDT

*(Reuters) - Investment inflows into China quickened in July, the government said on Friday, suggesting foreign firms' confidence in the world's No.2 economy is holding up despite slowing growth.*

China drew $71.4 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI)in the first seven months of 2013, up 7.1 percent from the same period of 2012, the Commerce Ministry said.

*In July alone, China attracted $9.4 billion in FDI, up 24.1 percent from a year ago, quickening from the 20.1 percent pace in June* -- the fastest in more than two years, although the amount was lower than June's $14.4 billion.

"This shows that foreign investors are still very confident in China's investment environment," Shen Danyang, the ministry's spokesman, told reporters.

*The ministry said FDI from the United States rose 11.4 pct in the first seven months from a year earlier, while FDI from the euro zone grew 16.7 pct, including a 58.3 pct jump in investment from Germany.*

FDI from 10 Asian nations was up 7.7 pct, including a *55.2 percent rise from South Korea, and 612.6 pct rise from Thailand.*

The ministry said FDI inflows into the manufacturing sector in the first seven months fell 2.4 pct from a year earlier, while investment in the service sector rose 15.8 pct.

*China aims to lure more FDI in advanced manufacturing to help move its industry make more sophisticated, high-value products.*

It has recently stepped up efforts to attract more investment into high-end services including logistics, research and development and education.

Premier Li Keqiang has been pressing for foreign investors to open service industries, including financial services, in a pilot free-trade zone in Shanghai.

A private factory survey this week reinforced signs of stabilizing in China's economy after the government took targeted measures to support the economy, including scrapping taxes for small firms, offering more help for exporters and accelerating investment in urban infrastructure and railways.

China's pace of economic growth slowed to 7.5 percent in the second quarter, down from 7.7 percent in the three months ending March 31 -- the ninth such deceleration in the last 10 quarters.

*The ministry said there were signs in early August that China's trade performance was stabilizing.*

"China's growth in imports and exports will hopefully stabilizes further in the next few months, with global demand improving steadily and the gradual implementation of a series of trade facilitation measures," Shen said.

China's exports rose a stronger-than-expected 5.1 percent in July from a year ago, while imports jumped 10.9 percent from a year earlier, the latest data showed.

Foreign firms' confidence in China appears to have outweighed fears of increased regulatory scrutiny following investigations into alleged price-fixing and monopolistic behavior by foreign companies selling milk formula and pharmaceuticals.

Chinese authorities have visited the offices of numerous foreign pharmaceutical firms in the past month, and police have accused British drugmaker GlaxoSmithKline (GSK.L) of bribery. GSK has said some of its Chinese executives appear to have broken the law.

(Editing by Eric Meijer)

China FDI inflows quicken in July despite slowing growth | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Really great news. Shanghai is fantastic, probably the most impressive city I have ever seen anywhere in my travels (and I have been all over the world). 

No hard feelings about drawing business away from Hong Kong. That's how the world works, and I always knew it was going to happen one day anyway.

The most important thing is the strength of China as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

congrat to your great achievement. A friend of mine (a Chinese who lives in Germany) just came back from a trip to Shanghai and surrounding. He was impressed by Shanghai shinning city and got upset by dirty poor neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

PM Li Keqiang, as a Ph.D. Economics, has a professional knowledge of how to keep our economy on the right track. From his perspective, also called Likonomics, electricity consumption, volume of railway freight and loan amounts are good indicators to measure the effetiveness of our economy. It is said that Shanghai FTZ will be his masterpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lightningbolt

StarCraft_ZT said:


> PM Li Keqiang, as a Ph.D. Economics, has a professional knowledge of how to keep our economy on the right track. From his perspective, also called Likonomics, electricity consumption, volume of railway freight and loan amounts are good indicators to measure the effetiveness of our economy. It is said that Shanghai FTZ will be his masterpiece.



Li Keqiang is a fraud. He is giving western corporation control of the Chinese economy. The guy looks like a traitor when you look at him.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Lightningbolt said:


> Li Keqiang is a fraud. He is giving western corporation control of the Chinese economy. The guy looks like a traitor when you look at him.



Which corporation you mean? 

Mergers and acquisitions are the most common economic behavior in both developing and developed country. Unless the most essential industry and corporations are under control of Chinese, it's OK. How about local government selling a mineral worth 2 billion only for 20 million? We can see many cases of national assets disposed by local governments with much underestimated value to private companies since 1978. This is real traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I am really happy that the Chinese government is putting momentum into these reforms. 

The most important thing is to be able to adapt to changing conditions. Evolution favors those who can survive in any situation.

Like Bruce Lee said:

"Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless - like water. Now you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup, you put water into a bottle, it becomes the bottle, you put it in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Now water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lightningbolt

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Which corporation you mean?
> 
> Mergers and acquisitions are the most common economic behavior in both developing and developed country. Unless the most essential industry and corporations are under control of Chinese, it's OK. How about local government selling a mineral worth 2 billion only for 20 million? We can see many cases of national assets disposed by local governments with much underestimated value to private companies since 1978. This is real traitor.



He is opening up strategic industries to Yankee corporations. That's compromising our national security. Li Keqiang is not a true believer in Chinese communism. He believes western models of economics and political systems are superior to our own modified models.

Do not trust Li Keqiang. He is greatly influenced by westerners. He is China's Gorbachev. No man that says he doesn't trust his own country's economic data is a trust worthy person to lead the country. Only China haters say these kind of propaganda. He gave western media more ammo to damage our image.


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^

Chinese communism? What's that? Communism is long dead. Communism didn't work, don't work, haven't work and will not work.

China Communism in name only. "China Communism" in bracket.

Adapt Adapt Adapt. You don't adapt you die. A country is a living thing not a piece of dead wood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lightningbolt

armchairPrivate said:


> ^^^
> 
> Chinese communism? What's that? Communism is long dead. Communism didn't work, don't work, haven't work and will not work.
> 
> Adapt Adapt Adapt.



We are still communist. The CPC is in charge. It is a communist party but unlike the CPC of the Chairman Mao era, the present day CPC is controlled by the west. That is why we are losing our independent foreign policy.


----------



## armchairPrivate

I don't see China is being controlled by anyone.

You want to go back to Mao era? To have a political campaign every ten year to phuck the country up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lightningbolt

armchairPrivate said:


> I don't see China is being controlled by anyone.
> 
> You want to go back to Mao era? To have a political campaign every ten year to phuck the country up?



Under Mao, we had an independent foreign policy. That's why we were feared. Now we are just a lackey to the Yanks. CPC crooks are sending their children to Yankee universities and buying Yank properties.

Under Mao, that rarely took place.

Only westerners believe Mao did bad because it was Mao that kicked out the western imperialists in 1949.


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^

Oh great. Kick out the westerners, but with a 20 inch waist riding broken bicycles. And you are happy?

What does kicking out westerners have to do with the prosperity and well beings of the Chinese people?

And you want the westerners to fear you? For what? That you have a bigger dick?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fattyacids

Once Shanghai becomes a free port, it is going to give Singapore and Hong Kong a run for their money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fattyacids

Lightningbolt said:


> Under Mao, we had an independent foreign policy. That's why we were feared. Now we are just a lackey to the Yanks. CPC crooks are sending their children to Yankee universities and buying Yank properties.
> 
> Under Mao, that rarely took place.
> 
> Only westerners believe Mao did bad because it was Mao that kicked out the western imperialists in 1949.




Are you a veteran of the Long March?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

armchairPrivate said:


> ^^^
> 
> Chinese communism? What's that? Communism is long dead. Communism didn't work, don't work, haven't work and will not work.
> 
> China Communism in name only. "China Communism" in bracket.
> 
> Adapt Adapt Adapt. You don't adapt you die. A country is a living thing not a piece of dead wood.



China is still the state-capitalist AKA the socialist with the Chinese characteristics, not the Soviet style communist during the cold war.

If Mao was alive, he would also take that path, he was a pragmatic guy, not a far-left extremist as the western media was trying to portray.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^

Well,
Nobody is arguing with you that China is not/socialist/capitalist.

But communism? No.

I am not boohooing China's adaption to the new system. At All.

Mao is/was the father of the new China. But was he a good governor. I'll say Not.

In Chinese's history, you have had a lot of emperors who established a new dynasty, but ended up to be lousy ruler. Mao is no exception.

There's a saying," Creating a business is hard, running a business is harder."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

armchairPrivate said:


> I don't see China is being controlled by anyone.
> 
> You want to go back to Mao era? To have a political campaign every ten year to phuck the country up?



No one wants that miserable era when 30 million people died from cultural revolution and great leap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

StarCraft_ZT said:


> PM Li Keqiang, as a Ph.D. Economics, has a professional knowledge of how to keep our economy on the right track. From his perspective, also called Likonomics, electricity consumption, volume of railway freight and loan amounts are good indicators to measure the effetiveness of our economy. It is said that Shanghai FTZ will be his masterpiece.



He is under pressure of some groups which are anti-reform.



Fattyacids said:


> Are you a veteran of the Long March?



He is a 50 cents, or false flagger. He once said that China is the already the super power. Now he began to cheerlead Mao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fattyacids

Edison Chen said:


> He is a 50 cents, or false flagger. He once said that China is the already the super power. Now he began to cheerlead Mao.



Thanks Edison. By the way, I'm a big fan of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Fattyacids said:


> Thanks Edison. By the way, I'm a big fan of you.



You must be interested in my camera. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Fattyacids said:


> Thanks Edison. By the way, I'm a big fan of you.



At least up until the year 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

Edison Chen said:


> You must be interested in my camera. haha



You were legendary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

Edison Chen said:


> No one wants that miserable era when 30 million people died from cultural revolution and great leap.



Do you have proof that Mao killed 30 million? 

I'm not talking about western propaganda fed into your anti-China mind.

Without Mao, we would be a western colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lightningbolt

Edison Chen said:


> He is under pressure of some groups which are anti-reform.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a 50 cents, or false flagger. He once said that China is the already the super power. Now he began to cheerlead Mao.



Says a guy with 5 posts and a liberal by the sounds of it. Libtards like you won't hesitate to sell out China to western interests. You will let western media take control of our media, western banks control our financial system, western intelligence agencies to control our politicians.

Libtards are a bigger threat to China than Japan. Libtards are pro-western democrazy, western capitalism, western culture, western everything.

The fact that you fall into the western propaganda that demonises Chinese people are only 50 cents show it is YOU that might be the false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lightningbolt

armchairPrivate said:


> ^^^
> 
> Well,
> Nobody is arguing with you that China is not/socialist/capitalist.
> 
> But communism? No.
> 
> I am not boohooing China's adaption to the new system. At All.
> 
> Mao is/was the father of the new China. But was he a good governor. I'll say Not.
> 
> In Chinese's history, you have had a lot of emperors who established a new dynasty, but ended up to be lousy ruler. Mao is no exception.
> 
> There's a saying," Creating a business is hard, running a business is harder."



Mao was the guy that kicked out western imperialists. Without him, China would probably be a western colony by now. It was Mao that defeated the US in the Korean War, it was Mao that humiliated India in 1962, it was Mao that gave us nuclear weapons and ICBM, it was Mao that gave us the independent foreign policy we USED to have.

Mao was the greatest ever Chinese bar none. Every westerner hates him because it is because of him that China is strong today and communism got rid of the weak Confucius mentality of previous leaders and dynasties.

Without Mao, the Yanks would have military bases stationed in China.


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^

SO?

Mao was still a lousy ruler. Bar. None.

If he would vacate after he rode into Beijing and let Zhou Enlai and people like him to take over, China would be in a better place. 

You are blind. Read my post before ranting....


----------



## Lightningbolt

armchairPrivate said:


> ^^^
> 
> SO?
> 
> Mao was still a lousy ruler. Bar. None.
> 
> If he would vacate after he rode into Beijing and let Zhou Enlai and people like him to take over, China would be in a better place.
> 
> You are blind. Read my post before ranting....



You are a westerner, so you hate Mao and China.

Without Mao's iron fist rule, China would still be in chaos and in a huge mess. He was a ruthless man, and that ruthlessness gave China the platform to start economic reforms. He was revolutionary leader, had charisma and a strong personality. If weak personalities had ruled China back then, China would be much weaker today.

China needs a strong patriotic leader like Chairman Mao now. If Xi Jinping could be half as patriotic as Chairman Mao, I would be happy. 

Unfortunately, these current CPC members send their children to the US, have properties in the US, and other investments in the US. They have slowly given away our independent foreign policy to the Yanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Edison Chen said:


> No one wants that miserable era when 30 million people died from cultural revolution and great leap.



Who told you it was 30 million? Mao had no choice to develop the nuclear weapons to against the blackmail from both USA and USSR.

China did pay off the debt to USSR for the all the financial aid that they offered.

The KMT regime had caused the death of 200 million and still left China as a stone age nation, yet no one seems to blame KMT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Lightningbolt said:


> You are a westerner, so you hate Mao and China.
> 
> Without Mao's iron fist rule, China would still be in chaos and in a huge mess. He was a ruthless man, and that ruthlessness gave China the platform to start economic reforms. He was revolutionary leader, had charisma and a strong personality. If weak personalities had ruled China back then, China would be much weaker today.
> 
> China needs a strong patriotic leader like Chairman Mao now. If Xi Jinping could be half as patriotic as Chairman Mao, I would be happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, these current CPC members send their children to the US, have properties in the US, and other investments in the US. They have slowly given away our independent foreign policy to the Yanks.



I appreciate your admiration for Chairman Mao, but you don't have to diss the current CPC administration.

Xi Jinping currently has already done a lot more than the 10 years term of Hu Jintao.

Have you seen that a lot of libtards and their disinformation groups have been arrested in these days, while Hu Jintao has done nothing during his term.

The free trade zone idea was supported by Xi Jinping, since we are in a global economy nowadays which is quite different from Mao's era, as long as CPC controls everything, it won't be a problem.

For sure, Xi Jinping is nowhere close to Chairman Mao, but he is overall not a bad leader and the libtards hate him gut, so you know the man is trustworthy for the future of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

^^^
^^^^
^^^^^

I hate China? OK if you say so, but I don't know where you get that idea from.

I hate Mao? Let's just say I like Zhou and Deng and a few others more than I like Mao.

Mao did a lot of good things and a lot of bad.

Like I said previously, establishing a company and running a business requires different talent.

When Mao marched into Beijing, he had done his work.

He should let the good managers take over, but he didn't.

That's the sad part of the recent Chinese history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lightningbolt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I appreciate your admiration for Chairman Mao, but you don't have to diss the current CPC administration.
> 
> Xi Jinping currently has already done a lot more than 10 years term of Hu Jintao.
> 
> Have you seen that a lot of libtards and their disinformation groups have been arrested in these days, while Hu Jintao has done nothing during his term.
> 
> The free trade zone idea was supported by Xi Jinping, since we are in a global economy nowadays which is quite different from Mao's era, as long as CPC controls everything, it won't be a problem.
> 
> For sure, Xi Jinping is nowhere close to Chairman Mao, but he is overall not a bad leader and the libtards hate him gut, so you know the man is trustworthy for the future of China.



Yes I have respect for Xi Jinping. I support Xi. But there are libtards in the current CPC that have no business to be in there. Main threat to China are from libtards, it's the internal threat that can hurt China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Lightningbolt said:


> Yes I have respect for Xi Jinping. I support Xi. But there are libtards in the current CPC that have no business to be in there. Main threat to China are from libtards, it's the internal threat that can hurt China.



The libtard influence has been there since the day China started the economic reform.

The economic reform was a double-edge sword, we got a much stronger economic, but our society has also been intoxicated by the libtard propaganda.

The ice has been frozen by many years, not just few days, so you can't expect Xi Jinping to remove them immediatley.

By the end of Xi's term, you can expect to see China to be free from the libtard influence and go back to the right track.


----------



## Edison Chen

Yeah, Mao and his fellow co partner are great, so they rejected foreign aid, let millions of people dead.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

armchairPrivate said:


> ^^^
> ^^^^
> ^^^^^
> 
> I hate China? OK if you say so, but I don't know where you get that idea from.
> 
> I hate Mao? Let's just say I like Zhou and Deng and a few others more than I like Mao.
> 
> Mao did a lot of good things and a lot of bad.
> 
> Like I said previously, establishing a company and running a business requires different talent.
> 
> When Mao marched into Beijing, he had done his work.
> 
> He should let the good managers take over, but he didn't.
> 
> That's the sad part of the recent Chinese history.



He deserved the credit for China's nuclearization and space program, so it makes China's military industrial complex more independent.

Mao might not be great for China's civilian sector economy, but he made China immune from the invasion from the western imperialists.

You know that China has been invaded countlessly by the western nations since 1840, so Mao's decision to spend more on the national defense was necessary, it has created a safer environment for China's economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

2011&#24180;1&#26376;&#30001;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#33879;&#20889;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#65288;19491978&#65289;&#12299;&#65288;&#20197;&#19979;&#31616;&#31216;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#65289;&#27491;&#24335;&#20986;&#29256;&#12290;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#25152;&#28085;&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;&#24314;&#22269;&#20197;&#26469;29&#24180;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#65292;&#28041;&#21450;&#35832;&#22810;&#37325;&#22823;&#20107;&#20214;&#19982;&#20154;&#29289;&#65292;&#22914;&#22303;&#25913;&#12289;&#21453;&#21491;&#12289;&#25991;&#38761;&#12289;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#12289;&#21016;&#23569;&#22855;&#12289;&#26519;&#24426;&#31561;&#12290;&#20851;&#20110;&#36825;&#20123;&#20107;&#20214;&#30340;&#26469;&#40857;&#21435;&#33033;&#12289;&#20154;&#29289;&#33255;&#21542;&#65292;&#23398;&#30028;&#19982;&#23186;&#20307;&#19968;&#21521;&#20105;&#35772;&#32439;&#32429;&#12290;&#35832;&#22810;&#28909;&#28857;&#20013;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#20196;&#25105;&#24863;&#20852;&#36259;&#30340;&#26159;&#20070;&#20013;&#23545;1958&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#65292;&#21363;&#20439;&#31216;&#30340;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#25454;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#12290;

&#22312;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292; &#26377;&#20851;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#65306;&#30001;&#20110;&#20986;&#29983;&#29575;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#22823;&#38754;&#31215;&#38477;&#20302;&#65292;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#26174;&#33879;&#22686;&#39640;&#12290;&#25454;&#27491;&#24335;&#32479;&#35745;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#24635;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;&#19978;&#24180;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#12290;&#31361;&#20986;&#30340;&#22914;&#27827;&#21335;&#20449;&#38451;&#22320;&#21306;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#26377;9&#20010;&#21439;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#36229;&#36807;100&#65292;&#20026;&#27491;&#24120;&#24180;&#20221;&#30340;&#22909;&#20960;&#20493;&#12290;

&#26377;&#25253;&#36947;&#31216;&#36825;&#26159;&#39318;&#27425;&#25259;&#38706;&#20102;&#19977;&#24180;&#33258;&#28982;&#28798;&#23475;&#26399;&#38388;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#20026;1000&#22810;&#19975;&#30340;&#23448;&#26041;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#12290;&#27492;&#35828;&#36973;&#21040;&#22810;&#20301;&#21442;&#19982;&#25776;&#20889;&#27492;&#20070;&#19987;&#23478;&#30340;&#25209;&#39539;&#12290;

&#20197;&#25105;&#30446;&#21069;&#25152;&#35265;&#65292;&#26089;&#22312;1991&#24180;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#20027;&#20219;&#32993;&#32499;&#20027;&#32534;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#30340;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65288;&#20197;&#19979;&#31616;&#31216;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65289;&#20013;&#23601;&#26089;&#24050;&#20844;&#24067;&#36807;&#30456;&#20851;&#25968;&#25454;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#22312;&#34180;&#19968;&#27874;&#30340;&#22238;&#24518;&#24405;&#12298;&#33509;&#24178;&#37325;&#22823;&#20915;&#31574;&#19982;&#20107;&#20214;&#30340;&#22238;&#39038;&#12299;&#20013;&#20134;&#26377;&#31867;&#20284;&#35828;&#26126;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#34920;&#36848;&#38500;&#20102;&#23558;&#19968;&#21315;&#19975;&#12289;&#20061;&#20010;&#21439;&#25913;&#20026;1000&#19975;&#65292;9&#20010;&#21439;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#21464;&#21270;&#12290;

&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#21644;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20004;&#20070;&#20013;&#25152;&#36848;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#24635;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;&#19978;&#24180;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#65292;&#20165;&#25351;1960&#24180;&#19968;&#24180;&#65292;&#32780;&#38750;&#25972;&#20010;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26399;&#38388;&#65292;&#20154;&#21475;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#21253;&#25324;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#65292;&#20063;&#21253;&#25324;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290;&#20540;&#24471;&#27880;&#24847;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65292;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#32473;&#20986;&#20102;&#30456;&#20851;&#25968;&#25454;&#26469;&#28304;&#12290;1000&#19975;&#26469;&#28304;&#26377;&#20108;&#65306;&#19968;&#26159;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#32534;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;1983&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#24180;&#37492;&#12299;&#65292;&#20108;&#26159;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#22269;&#27665;&#32463;&#27982;&#32508;&#21512;&#32479;&#35745;&#21496;&#32534;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;2010&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#26032;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#36164;&#26009;&#27719;&#32534;&#12299;&#12290;&#27827;&#21335;&#20449;&#38451;&#22320;&#21306;1960&#24180;&#26377;9&#20010;&#21439;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#36229;&#36807;100&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#21017;&#26469;&#28304;&#20110;&#12298;&#24403;&#20195;&#20013;&#22269;&#12299;&#19995;&#20070;&#32534;&#36753;&#37096;&#32534;&#36753;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;1988&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#24403;&#20195;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#12299;&#12290;

&#20854;&#23454;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#28041;&#21450;&#24314;&#22269;&#20197;&#26469;29&#24180;&#38388;&#30340;&#22823;&#37327;&#21382;&#21490;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#20294;&#20840;&#20070;&#23545;&#36825;&#20123;&#25968;&#25454;&#32597;&#26377;&#35814;&#23613;&#27880;&#35299;&#65292;&#30456;&#24418;&#20043;&#19979;&#65292;&#33879;&#32773;&#22914;&#27492;&#23545;&#24453; &#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#39047;&#26174;&#24847;&#21619;&#28145;&#38271;&#12290;

2
1958&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#19968;&#33324;&#20063;&#31216;&#20026;&#19977;&#24180;&#22256;&#38590;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#21457;&#29983;&#20110;&#36825;&#19977;&#24180;&#30340;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#24102;&#26469;&#30340;&#26368;&#30452;&#25509;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#26368;&#24808;&#30171;&#30340;&#21518;&#26524;&#26159;&#26222;&#36941;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#21644;&#20154;&#21475;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#30340;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#19978;&#21319;&#12290;&#22312;&#21307;&#23398;&#19978;&#65292;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#31181;&#12290;&#36896;&#25104;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#65292;&#26368;&#24191;&#27867;&#20063;&#26159;&#26368;&#30452;&#25509;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#29992;&#19968;&#20010;&#23383;&#27010;&#25324;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#26159;&#65306;&#39295;&#65281;&#19968;&#24230;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;&#30340;&#31918;&#39135;&#24211;&#23384;&#21482;&#22815;&#38144;&#21806;&#19971;&#22825;&#65292;&#22825;&#27941;&#26159;&#21313;&#22825;&#65292;&#19978;&#28023;&#29978;&#33267;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#21160;&#29992;&#20934;&#22791;&#20986;&#21475;&#30340;&#22823;&#31859;&#36807;&#26085;&#23376;&#12290;&#35768;&#22810;&#22320;&#26041;&#23621;&#27665;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#20892;&#26449;&#22320;&#21306;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#39135;&#29289;&#32570;&#20047;&#12289;&#33829;&#20859;&#19981;&#36275;&#26222;&#36941;&#21457;&#29983;&#28014;&#32959;&#30149;&#65292;&#32946;&#40836;&#22919;&#22899;&#32477;&#32463;&#65292;&#24739;&#32925;&#28814;&#32773;&#22686;&#21152;&#12290;

1958&#24180;&#21040;1961&#24180;&#65292;&#36825;&#19977;&#24180;&#65292;&#31350;&#31455;&#39295;&#27515;&#20102;&#22810;&#23569;&#20154;&#65311;

&#25968;&#21313;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#28023;&#20869;&#22806;&#19987;&#23478;&#20381;&#25454;&#21508;&#31181;&#36164;&#26009;&#19982;&#30740;&#31350;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#20570;&#20986;&#20102;&#19981;&#21516;&#25512;&#31639;&#65292;&#20174;&#25968;&#30334;&#19975;&#21040;1000&#19975;&#21040;7000&#19975;&#19981;&#31561;&#65292;&#25968;&#25454;&#24046;&#24322;&#20043;&#22823;&#65292;&#26377;&#22914;&#22825;&#22320;&#24748;&#38548;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#35841;&#20063;&#35828;&#26381;&#19981;&#20102;&#35841;&#30340;&#29366;&#20917;&#65292;&#22312;&#35768;&#22810;&#33879;&#36848;&#20013;&#37117;&#26377;&#25152;&#21453;&#26144;&#12290;

&#33879;&#21517;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#19987;&#23478;&#19995;&#36827;&#25776;&#20889;&#30340;&#12298;&#26354;&#25240;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#23681;&#26376;&#12299;&#20013;&#35748;&#20026;1959&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#30340;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#21644;&#20943;&#23569;&#20986;&#29983;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#65292;&#22312;4000&#19975;&#20154;&#24038;&#21491;&#65307;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#32993;&#38797;&#38050;&#25945;&#25480;&#22312;&#20854;&#36817;&#33879;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#27835;&#32463;&#27982;&#21490;&#35770;&#65288;19491976&#65289;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292;&#32463;&#36807;&#20272;&#31639;&#25552;&#20986;1958&#24180;&#12289;1959&#24180;&#21644;1960&#24180;&#30340;3&#24180;&#20849;&#35745;&#27604;&#27491;&#24120;&#24180;&#20221;&#22810;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;1500&#19975;&#20154;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;1960&#24180;&#32422;&#20026;1000&#19975;&#20154;&#65288;995&#19975;&#20154;&#65289;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#33258;&#28982;&#22686;&#38271;&#29575;&#20026;4.6&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#22823;&#23398;&#26472;&#20964;&#22478;&#25945;&#25480;&#20027;&#32534;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#12299;&#20013;&#21017;&#35748;&#20026;&#19977;&#24180;&#32463;&#27982;&#22256;&#38590;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#22312;1700&#19975;~4000&#19975;&#20154;&#20043;&#38388;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#36739;&#20026;&#25240;&#20013;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#20540;&#19982;&#26368;&#20302;&#20540;&#20043;&#38388;&#65292;&#20173;&#26377;2300&#19975;&#30340;&#27874;&#21160;&#12290;

&#20197;&#19978;&#19977;&#26465;&#25968;&#25454;&#21482;&#26159;&#25105;&#20174;&#25163;&#36793;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#20960;&#26412;&#36890;&#21490;&#24615;&#33879;&#20316;&#20013;&#30340;&#39034;&#25163;&#29301;&#32650;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#19987;&#25915;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#38382;&#39064;&#30340;&#33879;&#20316;&#21644;&#25991;&#31456;&#65292;&#20030;&#19981;&#32988;&#20030;&#12290;

&#21407;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#23616;&#38271;&#26446;&#25104;&#29790;1997&#24180;&#22312;&#12298;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#12299;&#19978;&#21457;&#34920;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#24341;&#36215;&#30340;&#20154;&#21475;&#21464;&#21160;&#19968;&#25991;&#65292;&#35814;&#32454;&#20171;&#32461;&#20102;&#32654;&#22269;&#33879;&#21517;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#23478;A.J.&#31185;&#23572;&#65288;Coale A.J.&#65289;&#25945;&#25480;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#35199;&#23433;&#20132;&#36890;&#22823;&#23398;&#20154;&#21475;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#25152;&#38271;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#25945;&#25480;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#12290;&#20004;&#20154;&#20197;&#25105;&#22269;&#20844;&#24067;&#30340;&#30456;&#20851;&#24180;&#20221;&#20154;&#21475;&#26222;&#26597;&#36164;&#26009;&#21644;&#29983;&#32946;&#29575;&#20026;&#22522;&#30784;&#65292;&#31185;&#23572;&#37319;&#29992;&#32447;&#24615;&#20844;&#24335;&#20272;&#31639;&#35748;&#20026;&#25105;&#22269;1958&#33267;1963&#24180;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#20026;2680&#19975;&#65292;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#21017;&#37319;&#29992;&#20197;&#21382;&#24180;&#29983;&#21629;&#34920;&#20026;&#20013;&#24515;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#21442;&#25968;&#20272;&#35745;&#27169;&#22411;&#20272;&#31639;&#35748;&#20026;&#27492;&#26102;&#27573;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#20026;1697&#19975;&#12290;&#26446;&#25104;&#29790;&#35748;&#20026;&#31185;&#23572;&#35745;&#31639;&#30340;&#20010;&#21035;&#37325;&#35201;&#25968;&#23383;&#19982;&#26377;&#20851;&#25968;&#23383;&#38388;&#23384;&#22312;&#30528;&#38590;&#20197;&#29702;&#35299;&#30340;&#30683;&#30462;&#65292;&#23545;&#20854;&#36827;&#34892;&#25216;&#26415;&#24615;&#20462;&#35746;&#21518;&#65292;&#25353;&#20854;&#35745;&#31639;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#24212;&#20026;2158&#19975;&#65292;&#20294;&#20004;&#32773;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#25945;&#25480;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#31185;&#23398;&#24615;&#26356;&#39640;&#19968;&#20123;&#12290;

&#36817;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#25105;&#35835;&#21040;&#30340;&#26368;&#26032;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#25105;&#26368;&#20026;&#20449;&#26381;&#30340;&#65292;&#20851;&#20110;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#65292;&#26469;&#33258;&#20110;&#19978;&#28023;&#20132;&#36890;&#22823;&#23398;&#26361;&#26641;&#22522;&#25945;&#25480;&#12290;2005&#24180;&#65292;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#20027;&#31649;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#31185;&#23398;&#12299;&#26434;&#24535;&#65292;&#26361;&#26641;&#22522;&#21457;&#34920;&#20102;19591961&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20154;&#21475;&#27515;&#20129;&#21450;&#20854;&#25104;&#22240;&#12290;&#20182;&#37319;&#29992;&#20102;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#19982;&#21382;&#21490;&#22320;&#29702;&#23398;&#30340;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#20197;1953&#24180;&#12289;1964&#24180;&#21644;1982&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#21508;&#21439;&#24066;&#20154;&#21475;&#26222;&#26597;&#25968;&#25454;&#20026;&#20381;&#25454;&#65292;&#24182;&#21442;&#32771;&#36817;&#21315;&#31181;&#21508;&#30465;&#22320;&#26041;&#24535;&#35760;&#36733;&#30340;&#21382;&#24180;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#65292;&#20197;&#28165;&#20195;&#24220;&#20026;&#22522;&#26412;&#21333;&#20301;&#65288;&#26361;&#35748;&#20026;&#22914;&#27492;&#21487;&#20197;&#36991;&#20813;&#22240;&#21439;&#32423;&#34892;&#25919;&#21306;&#21464;&#21160;&#32780;&#36896;&#25104;&#30340;&#35823;&#24046;&#65289;&#36827;&#34892;&#20998;&#26512;&#35745;&#31639;&#65292;&#24471;&#20986;&#30340;&#32467;&#26524;&#26159;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#32422;&#20026;3250&#19975;&#12290;

&#29616;&#23454;&#20013;&#65292;&#30456;&#23545;&#20110;&#22810;&#25968;&#20154;&#32416;&#32544;&#25968;&#25454;&#30340;&#20934;&#30830;&#19982;&#21542;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#24322;&#31867;&#35266;&#28857;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#35266;&#28857;&#35748;&#20026;&#25152;&#35859;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#36798;&#19978;&#21315;&#19975;&#26681;&#26412;&#23601;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#24858;&#24324;&#19990;&#20154;&#30340;&#24357;&#22825;&#22823;&#35854;&#12290;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20986;&#29256;&#21518;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;&#22823;&#23398;&#27861;&#23398;&#38498;&#24041;&#29486;&#30000;&#25945;&#25480;&#21363;&#22312;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#21457;&#34920;&#25991;&#31456;&#65292;&#25588;&#24341;&#23385;&#26223;&#27901;&#31561;&#20154;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#20851;&#20110;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#20005;&#37325;&#22840;&#22823;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#25105;&#22269;&#30495;&#23454;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;1959&#24180;&#29978;&#33267;&#36824;&#22686;&#21152;115&#19975;&#12290;

&#23545;&#20110;&#24819;&#35201;&#20102;&#35299;&#21382;&#21490;&#30495;&#30456;&#65292;&#21448;&#35273;&#24471;&#27491;&#35167;&#21361;&#22352;&#30340;&#23398;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#35835;&#26469;&#23521;&#28982;&#26080;&#21619;&#30340;&#35835;&#32773;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#19968;&#31867;&#25991;&#23398;&#20215;&#20540;&#39047;&#39640;&#30340;&#20316;&#21697;&#21487;&#20379;&#21442;&#32771;&#12290;

&#22312;&#27492;&#25512;&#33616;&#20004;&#20301;&#26472;&#22995;&#20316;&#23478;&#65306;&#26472;&#32487;&#32499;&#19982;&#26472;&#26174;&#24800;&#12290;&#26472;&#32487;&#32499;&#21407;&#20026;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#39640;&#32423;&#35760;&#32773;&#65292;&#20182;&#24191;&#27867;&#25628;&#38598;&#20102;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#21407;&#22987;&#26723;&#26696;&#12289;&#22238;&#24518;&#24405;&#31561;&#65292;&#22312;&#20854;&#20110;&#39321;&#28207;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#19987;&#33879;&#20013;&#65292;&#20182;&#29992;&#36739;&#20026;&#32426;&#23454;&#30340;&#25163;&#27861;&#65292;&#20840;&#26223;&#24335;&#22320;&#21453;&#26144;&#20102;&#37027;&#19968;&#38750;&#24120;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#31181;&#31181;&#38750;&#24120;&#65292;&#20445;&#23384;&#20102;&#26368;&#20026;&#40092;&#27963;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#35760;&#24518;&#12290;&#26472;&#26174;&#24800;&#65292;&#22825;&#27941;&#20316;&#23478;&#65292;&#20174;2000&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#20182;&#25509;&#36830;&#21457;&#34920;&#22810;&#31687;&#32426;&#23454;&#24615;&#23567;&#35828;&#35762;&#36848;&#20102;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#29976;&#32899;&#22841;&#36793;&#27807;&#31561;&#22320;&#30340;&#25925;&#20107;&#65292;&#21518;&#32467;&#38598;&#20026;&#12298;&#22841;&#36793;&#27807;&#32426;&#20107;&#12299;&#12289;&#12298;&#23450;&#35199;&#23396;&#20799;&#38498;&#32426;&#20107;&#12299;&#31561;&#20986;&#29256;&#12290;

3
&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#31350;&#31455;&#26159;&#22810;&#23569;&#65311;&#24456;&#20196;&#20154;&#36951;&#25022;&#65292;&#23545;&#27492;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#23578;&#26410;&#26377;&#20247;&#21475;&#19968;&#35789;&#30340;&#31572;&#26696;&#12290;

&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#20173;&#28982;&#27839;&#34989;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#65292;&#26080;&#30097;&#20063;&#26159;&#27492;&#31181;&#20154;&#35328;&#20154;&#27530;&#22256;&#22659;&#30340;&#19968;&#31181;&#21453;&#26144;&#12290;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#21103;&#20027;&#20219;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#26366;&#22312;&#25509;&#21463;&#37319;&#35775;&#26102;&#35828;&#65306;&#20026;&#20102;&#24471;&#20986;&#26356;&#26435;&#23041;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#25776;&#20889;&#32773;&#20204;&#26366;&#26080;&#25968;&#27425;&#35752;&#35770;&#65292;&#20294;&#27704;&#36828;&#32479;&#19968;&#19981;&#20102;&#65292;&#24341;&#29992;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#31181;&#26032;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#37117;&#20250;&#24341;&#36215;&#20105;&#35770;&#65292;&#26368;&#21518;&#21482;&#33021;&#34989;&#29992;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#12290;&#20294;&#25105;&#20197;&#20026;&#65292;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#26174;&#28982;&#26159;&#27169;&#26865;&#20004;&#21487;&#30340;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#23427;&#22238;&#36991;&#20102;1958&#12289;1959&#12289;1961&#36825;&#19977;&#20010;&#20851;&#38190;&#24180;&#20221;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;1960&#24180;&#30340;1000&#19975;&#20063;&#26159;&#31548;&#32479;&#30340;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20570;&#20986;&#26356;&#32454;&#33268;&#30340;&#27491;&#24120;&#19982;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#20043;&#20998;&#12290;

&#20026;&#20309; &#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#20934;&#30830;&#25968;&#25454;&#22914;&#27492;&#38590;&#20197;&#24471;&#20986;&#65311;&#20013;&#23665;&#22823;&#23398;&#20154;&#21475;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#25152;&#38271;&#26446;&#33509;&#24314;&#25945;&#25480;&#26366;&#21457;&#34920;&#25991;&#31456;&#20174;&#30740;&#31350;&#26041;&#27861;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#28857;&#20986;&#20102;&#37096;&#20998;&#22256;&#22659;&#25152;&#22312;&#12290;&#20182;&#20174;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#20986;&#21457;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;&#34429;&#28982;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#26159;&#30740;&#31350;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26102;&#26399;&#20154;&#21475;&#21464;&#21160;&#25152;&#26222;&#36941;&#20351;&#29992;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#65292;&#20294;&#22810;&#25968;&#30740;&#31350;&#32773;&#25152;&#29702;&#35299;&#30340;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#65292;&#23454;&#38469;&#19978;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#26080;&#27861;&#20005;&#26684;&#25805;&#20316;&#21270;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#65292;&#27839;&#27492;&#24605;&#36335;&#26412;&#36523;&#23601;&#38590;&#20197;&#24471;&#20986;&#19968;&#20010;&#27604;&#36739;&#20934;&#30830;&#30340;&#32467;&#26524;&#12290;&#20877;&#21152;&#19978;&#24314;&#22269;&#21021;&#26399;&#20154;&#21475;&#32479;&#35745;&#20307;&#21046;&#23649;&#32463;&#21464;&#21160;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#20892;&#26449;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#22312;&#24456;&#22823;&#31243;&#24230;&#19978;&#20381;&#36182;&#20110;&#22522;&#23618;&#24178;&#37096;&#30340;&#32032;&#36136;&#65292;&#25968;&#25454;&#21487;&#38752;&#24615;&#36739;&#24046;&#65292;&#20851;&#38190;&#24180;&#20221;&#25968;&#25454;&#32570;&#22833;&#31561;&#31561;&#35832;&#22810;&#23458;&#35266;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#22256;&#38590;&#20043;&#22823;&#65292;&#26174;&#32780;&#26131;&#35265;&#12290;

&#26080;&#35770;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#31350;&#31455;&#39295;&#27515;&#20102;&#22810;&#23569;&#20154;&#65292;&#19981;&#31649;&#23427;&#26159;&#20960;&#21315;&#19975;&#65292;&#20960;&#30334;&#19975;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#20960;&#21313;&#19975;&#65292;&#20960;&#19975;&#65292;&#37117;&#26159;&#20154;&#31867;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#30340;&#19968;&#22823;&#24754;&#21095;&#12290;

&#22312;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292;&#23545;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#26377;&#30528;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#25551;&#36848;&#65292;&#23545;&#24341;&#21457;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#20134;&#26377;&#20999;&#23454;&#21453;&#24605;&#65292;&#23545;&#20854;&#36896;&#25104;&#30340;&#20005;&#37325;&#21518;&#26524;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#22238;&#36991;&#65292;&#20854;&#27785;&#30171;&#25945;&#35757;&#27595;&#24248;&#32622;&#30097;&#22320;&#24212;&#34987;&#25105;&#20204;&#21518;&#20154;&#38125;&#35760;&#19982;&#21453;&#24605;&#12290;

&#24403;&#20195;&#33879;&#21517;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#23478;&#65292;&#35834;&#36125;&#23572;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#22870;&#24471;&#20027;&#65292;&#26377;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#33391;&#24515;&#20043;&#35465;&#30340;&#38463;&#29595;&#33922;&#20122;&#26862;&#65292;&#22312;&#23545;&#19990;&#30028;&#21508;&#22269;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#29616;&#35937;&#36827;&#34892;&#30740;&#31350;&#21518;&#65292;&#24471;&#20986;&#19968;&#20010;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#32467;&#35770;&#65306;&#21482;&#35201;&#26377;&#26032;&#38395;&#33258;&#30001;&#30340;&#22320;&#26041;&#65292;&#23601;&#20174;&#26410;&#21457;&#29983;&#36807;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#12290;&#32780;&#26032;&#38395;&#33021;&#21542;&#33258;&#30001;&#65292;&#24456;&#26174;&#28982;&#19982;&#19968;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#21046;&#24230;&#23433;&#25490;&#32039;&#23494;&#30456;&#20851;&#12290;&#38463;&#29595;&#33922;&#20122;&#26862;&#29305;&#24847;&#22312;&#20854;&#21517;&#33879;&#12298;&#20197;&#33258;&#30001;&#30475;&#24453;&#21457;&#23637;&#12299;&#20013;&#25588;&#24341;&#20102;1962&#24180;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#22312;&#19971;&#21315;&#20154;&#22823;&#20250;&#19978;&#30340;&#19968;&#27573;&#35762;&#35805;&#65306;&#22914;&#26524;&#27809;&#26377;&#27665;&#20027;&#65292;&#19981;&#20102;&#35299;&#19979;&#24773;&#65292;&#24773;&#20917;&#19981;&#26126;&#65292;&#19981;&#20805;&#20998;&#25628;&#38598;&#21508;&#26041;&#38754;&#30340;&#24847;&#35265;&#65292;&#19981;&#20351;&#19978;&#19979;&#36890;&#27668;&#65292;&#21482;&#30001;&#19978;&#32423;&#39046;&#23548;&#26426;&#20851;&#20973;&#30528;&#29255;&#38754;&#30340;&#25110;&#32773;&#19981;&#30495;&#23454;&#30340;&#26448;&#26009;&#20915;&#23450;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#38590;&#20813;&#19981;&#26159;&#20027;&#35266;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#36798;&#21040;&#32479;&#19968;&#35748;&#35782;&#65292;&#32479;&#19968;&#34892;&#21160;&#65292;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#23454;&#29616;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#38598;&#20013;&#12290;

&#36825;&#20063;&#35768;&#21487;&#20197;&#26159;&#25105;&#20204;&#21453;&#24605;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#30340;&#36215;&#28857;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;


YOU SHOULD SHUT UP, 50 CENTS, Lightningbolt. &#36825;&#31687;&#25991;&#31456;&#26159;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#12290;


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Blame USSR for the starvation of million Chinese peasants. Since 1960, they forced China to pay off all the debt, even including the equipments from the Korean War. Then what do you expect Mao to do?



> &#25454;&#20013;&#22269;&#20043;&#22768;&#12298;&#26032;&#38395;&#32437;&#27178;&#12299;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;2011&#24180;1&#26376;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#20027;&#32534;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#12299;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;(1949&#24180;&#8212;1978&#24180&#27491;&#24335;&#20986;&#29256;&#12290;&#22312;&#20013;&#20849;&#24050;&#32463;&#36208;&#36807;&#30340;&#19977;&#20010;30&#24180;&#20013;&#65292;&#36825;30&#24180;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#29359;&#36807;&#19968;&#20123;&#38169;&#35823;&#65292;&#23384;&#22312;&#19968;&#20123;&#20105;&#35758;&#65292;&#22240;&#27492;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#23545;&#36825;&#19968;&#27573;&#21382;&#21490;&#22914;&#20309;&#33258;&#25105;&#35780;&#36848;&#65292;&#24341;&#36215;&#21508;&#26041;&#26684;&#22806;&#20851;&#27880;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#21103;&#20027;&#20219;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#21442;&#19982;&#20102;&#32534;&#25776;&#36825;&#37096;&#21382;&#21490;&#24040;&#33879;&#30340;&#20840;&#36807;&#31243;&#12290;&#35760;&#32773;&#36890;&#36807;&#23545;&#20182;&#30340;&#19987;&#35775;&#35797;&#22270;&#23547;&#25214;&#36825;30&#24180;&#20826;&#21490;&#32972;&#21518;&#30340;16&#24180;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;1995&#24180;&#27491;&#20540;&#30427;&#24180;&#30340;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#34987;&#35843;&#21040;&#20102;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#65292;&#22312;&#20854;&#21518;&#30340;15&#24180;&#26102;&#38388;&#37324;&#20182;&#30340;&#20027;&#35201;&#24037;&#20316;&#20043;&#19968;&#23601;&#26159;&#32534;&#20889;&#36825;&#37096;&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;1949&#24180;&#25191;&#25919;&#21040;&#21313;&#19968;&#23626;&#19977;&#20013;&#20840;&#20250;&#36825;30&#24180;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#12290;&#8220;16&#24180;&#30952;&#19968;&#20070;&#8221;&#65292;&#29992;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#35805;&#35828;&#65292;&#33258;&#24049;&#20063;&#20174;&#24180;&#23500;&#21147;&#24378;&#20889;&#21040;&#20102;&#28385;&#22836;&#21326;&#21457;&#12290;&#19968;&#33324;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#31867;&#20284;&#35268;&#27169;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#33879;&#22823;&#32422;&#22312;&#21313;&#24180;&#24038;&#21491;&#65292;&#20026;&#20160;&#20040;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#12299;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#36825;&#26679;&#19968;&#37096;&#21490;&#20070;&#21364;&#29992;&#20102;&#25972;&#25972;16&#24180;&#21602;&#65311;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#20070;&#26412;&#36523;&#35201;&#27604;&#36739;&#25104;&#29087;&#20102;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#20826;&#20869;&#21508;&#20010;&#26041;&#38754;&#37117;&#35273;&#24471;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#21487;&#20197;&#25509;&#21463;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#30340;&#20889;&#27861;&#21644;&#32467;&#35770;(&#37117;&#33021;&#25509;&#21463&#12290;&#25152;&#20197;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#19981;&#26159;&#30001;&#21490;&#23478;&#33258;&#24049;&#26469;&#20889;&#30340;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#65292;&#23427;&#21453;&#26144;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#21602;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#26159;&#20013;&#22830;&#23545;&#20826;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#30340;&#24635;&#32467;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#23427;&#20063;&#26159;&#21490;&#23398;&#30028;&#30740;&#31350;&#30340;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#20826;&#21490;&#23398;&#30028;&#30740;&#31350;&#30340;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#23427;&#21453;&#26144;&#30340;&#26159;&#20027;&#27969;&#35266;&#28857;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#20107;&#23454;&#19978;&#65292;1995&#24180;&#65292;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#24320;&#22987;&#38598;&#20013;&#21147;&#37327;&#32534;&#20889;&#20826;&#21490;&#12298;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#21021;&#31295;&#33457;&#20102;5&#24180;&#24038;&#21491;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#65292;&#32780;&#27492;&#21518;&#30340;&#20462;&#25913;&#32463;&#21382;&#20102;&#23558;&#36817;10&#24180;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#12290;&#20170;&#22825;&#19982;&#35835;&#32773;&#35265;&#38754;&#30340;&#36825;&#37096;&#21490;&#20070;&#65292;&#19982;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#20247;&#22810;&#20826;&#21490;&#35835;&#26412;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#25152;&#29992;&#20998;&#26512;&#26694;&#26550;&#21644;&#35805;&#35821;&#31995;&#32479;&#30456;&#24403;&#27491;&#32479;&#65292;&#26377;&#23398;&#32773;&#35748;&#20026;&#23427;&#24182;&#19981;&#20855;&#26377;&#26032;&#24847;&#12290;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#20316;&#20026;&#23448;&#20462;&#21382;&#21490;&#65292;&#19982;&#19968;&#33324;&#23398;&#32773;&#20010;&#20154;&#32534;&#20889;&#21382;&#21490;&#33879;&#20316;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#37325;&#28857;&#19981;&#22312;&#21019;&#26032;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#20182;&#30340;&#20027;&#35201;&#20316;&#29992;&#19981;&#26159;&#22312;&#26576;&#20123;&#26041;&#38754;&#23545;&#20256;&#32479;&#35266;&#24565;&#26377;&#31361;&#30772;&#65292;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#30340;&#20027;&#35201;&#30446;&#30340;&#26159;&#25226;&#25105;&#20204;&#29616;&#22312;&#35748;&#20026;&#26368;&#38752;&#24471;&#20303;&#30340;&#35266;&#28857;&#38598;&#20013;&#22312;&#19968;&#36215;&#65292;&#25226;&#36825;&#20010;&#21578;&#35785;&#22823;&#23478;&#65292;&#23427;&#35201;&#21453;&#26144;&#30340;&#26159;&#20826;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#20013;&#26368;&#22522;&#26412;&#30340;&#26041;&#38754;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#23454;&#38469;&#19978;&#65292;&#22312;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#30475;&#26469;&#65292;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#12299;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#22312;&#24456;&#22810;&#26041;&#38754;&#36824;&#26159;&#23384;&#22312;&#30528;&#19981;&#21516;&#31243;&#24230;&#30340;&#21019;&#26032;&#12290;&#20197;&#21069;&#24456;&#23569;&#28041;&#21450;&#30340;&#20826;&#30340;&#20915;&#31574;&#36807;&#31243;&#34987;&#35814;&#32454;&#30340;&#35760;&#24405;&#21040;&#36825;&#37096;&#40511;&#31687;&#24040;&#21046;&#20013;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#20320;&#19981;&#33021;&#35828;&#25105;&#20204;&#20889;&#19968;&#20010;&#20070;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#25226;&#36825;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#20889;&#24471;&#24456;&#32454;&#65292;&#21578;&#35785;&#20320;&#36825;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#26159;&#24590;&#20040;&#26469;&#30340;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#22312;&#23398;&#26415;&#19978;&#35828;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#24456;&#22823;&#30340;&#36827;&#27493;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#20182;&#19981;&#31561;&#20110;&#20250;&#25512;&#32763;&#21407;&#26469;&#30340;&#35266;&#28857;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#20826;&#21490;&#12298;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20849;&#36817;&#30334;&#19975;&#23383;&#65292;&#33267;1957&#24180;&#30340;&#21069;8&#24180;&#26159;&#21457;&#23637;&#27604;&#36739;&#22909;&#30340;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#21453;&#26144;&#36825;&#27573;&#21382;&#21490;&#30340;&#31687;&#24133;&#22823;&#32422;&#21344;&#20840;&#20070;&#30340;40%&#12290;&#21453;&#26144;1957&#24180;&#8220;&#24038;&#8221;&#30340;&#25351;&#23548;&#24605;&#24819;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#21040;&#8220;&#25991;&#21270;&#22823;&#38761;&#21629;&#8221;&#21069;&#30340;10&#24180;&#65292;&#31687;&#24133;&#32422;&#20026;30%&#12290;&#20889;&#8220;&#25991;&#21270;&#22823;&#38761;&#21629;&#8221;10&#24180;&#20869;&#20081;&#30340;&#31687;&#24133;&#65292;&#32422;&#20026;&#20840;&#20070;&#30340;20%&#12290;&#36825;&#19977;&#20010;&#21313;&#24180;&#20026;&#20160;&#20040;&#27809;&#26377;&#24179;&#22343;&#29992;&#21147;&#21602;&#65311;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#35748;&#20026;&#36825;&#26159;&#31526;&#21512;&#8220;&#21382;&#21490;&#24433;&#21709;&#21147;&#22823;&#8221;&#36825;&#20010;&#31579;&#36873;&#21407;&#21017;&#30340;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#24314;&#22269;&#26399;&#38388;&#20320;&#21035;&#30475;&#26102;&#38388;&#30701;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#19968;&#20010;&#26102;&#38388;&#37324;&#37117;&#26159;&#24178;&#20845;&#19971;&#20214;&#22823;&#20107;&#20799;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#24314;&#31435;&#26032;&#25919;&#26435;&#65292;&#20869;&#25112;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#32467;&#26463;&#21602;&#65292;&#32467;&#26463;&#20869;&#25112;&#65292;&#28982;&#21518;&#24320;&#22987;&#36827;&#34892;&#21508;&#31181;&#27665;&#20027;&#25913;&#38761;&#65292;&#25239;&#32654;&#25588;&#26397;&#65292;&#31283;&#23450;&#32463;&#27982;&#65292;&#37027;&#20320;&#20889;&#25104;&#25991;&#23383;&#21183;&#24517;&#23601;&#38271;&#20102;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#37027;&#20010;&#26102;&#20505;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#21464;&#21270;&#20063;&#22823;&#12290;&#20687;&#25991;&#38761;&#65292;&#37027;&#26102;&#20505;&#20107;&#20799;&#20063;&#29305;&#21035;&#22810;&#65292;&#25991;&#38761;&#26412;&#36523;&#23545;&#20013;&#22269;&#24433;&#21709;&#29305;&#21035;&#22823;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#27599;&#22825;&#21457;&#29983;&#30340;&#37027;&#20123;&#20107;&#20799;&#65292;&#26007;&#36807;&#26469;&#26007;&#36807;&#21435;&#65292;&#23427;&#23545;&#21382;&#21490;&#26377;&#22810;&#22823;&#24847;&#20041;&#65311;&#25152;&#20197;&#36825;&#37096;&#20998;&#20869;&#23481;&#30456;&#23545;&#26469;&#35762;&#23601;&#20250;&#34987;&#21387;&#32553;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#25991;&#38761;&#21518;&#26399;&#65292;&#25991;&#38761;&#25630;&#20063;&#25630;&#19981;&#19979;&#21435;&#20102;&#65292;&#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#20154;&#20063;&#27809;&#24515;&#27668;&#20799;&#20102;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#37117;&#32463;&#21382;&#36807;&#21738;&#20010;&#26102;&#26399;&#37117;&#22312;&#23478;&#37324;&#25171;&#23478;&#20855;&#12290;&#20013;&#38388;&#36825;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#26159;&#27604;&#36739;&#22797;&#26434;&#30340;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#20174;58&#24180;&#21040;&#25991;&#38761;&#21069;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#21487;&#20197;&#20889;&#24471;&#38271;&#30340;&#65292;&#20107;&#24773;&#24050;&#32463;&#27809;&#26377;&#37027;&#20040;&#22810;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#24515;&#36335;&#24605;&#24819;&#21487;&#20197;&#20889;&#24471;&#38750;&#24120;&#22810;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;*&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#26399;&#38388;&#30340;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#65292;&#19968;&#30452;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#25935;&#24863;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#31038;&#20250;&#19978;&#23545;&#27492;&#26377;&#21508;&#31181;&#35828;&#27861;&#12290;&#20826;&#21490;&#12298;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#37319;&#29992;&#30340;&#26159;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#30340;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#37324;&#24050;&#32463;&#37319;&#29992;&#36807;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#25968;&#25454;&#12290;&#26681;&#25454;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#21457;&#24067;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#19982;1959&#24180;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#20928;&#20943;&#23569;&#20102;1000&#19975;&#12290;&#32780;&#22312;&#27492;&#20043;&#21069;&#65292;&#33258;1950&#24180;&#21518;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#27599;&#24180;&#26159;&#22686;&#21152;&#30340;&#12290;&#33267;&#20110;&#19977;&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#30340;&#20154;&#21475;&#27515;&#20129;&#24635;&#25968;&#26159;&#22810;&#23569;&#65292;&#20070;&#20013;&#27809;&#26377;&#20316;&#34920;&#36848;&#12290;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#35299;&#37322;&#20102;&#20854;&#20013;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#21518;&#20004;&#24180;&#25105;&#20204;&#25214;&#19981;&#21040;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#23383;&#65292;&#37027;&#23398;&#32773;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#21508;&#31181;&#21508;&#26679;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#20351;&#29992;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#37117;&#20250;&#24341;&#26469;&#20854;&#20182;&#20154;&#30340;&#21453;&#23545;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#20070;&#30340;&#23450;&#20301;&#23601;&#20915;&#23450;&#20102;&#23427;&#19981;&#33021;&#37319;&#29992;&#20105;&#35758;&#27604;&#36739;&#22823;&#30340;&#25968;&#23383;&#12290;*&#12288;&#12288;
> 
> &#34429;&#28982;&#35828;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#12299;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#22312;&#35266;&#28857;&#19978;&#23547;&#27714;&#26368;&#22823;&#20844;&#32422;&#25968;&#65292;&#22312;&#32467;&#26500;&#19978;&#20063;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#33510;&#24515;&#30340;&#23433;&#25490;&#65292;&#20294;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#35748;&#20026;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#36824;&#26159;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#31361;&#30772;&#20043;&#22788;&#30340;&#12290;&#20182;&#26368;&#30475;&#37325;&#30340;&#21017;&#26159;&#36825;&#26412;&#20070;&#23545;&#20110;&#24456;&#22810;&#21382;&#21490;&#20107;&#20214;&#12289;&#24456;&#22810;&#20826;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#20154;&#29289;&#30340;&#30475;&#27861;&#26356;&#21152;&#23458;&#35266;&#65292;&#24182;&#19981;&#26159;&#38750;&#40657;&#21363;&#30333;&#36825;&#20040;&#31616;&#21333;&#12290;&#20363;&#22914;&#20687;&#23545;&#8220;&#20013;&#33487;&#35770;&#25112;&#8221;&#30340;&#35780;&#20215;&#65292;&#25215;&#35748;&#20102;&#37027;&#26102;&#20013;&#26041;&#20063;&#26377;&#20570;&#24471;&#19981;&#23545;&#30340;&#22320;&#26041;&#65292;&#25215;&#35748;&#36203;&#40065;&#26195;&#22827;&#22312;&#20013;&#33487;&#20851;&#31995;&#20013;&#30340;&#31215;&#26497;&#20316;&#29992;&#65307;&#21478;&#22806;&#22312;&#20826;&#20869;&#65292;&#23545;&#24352;&#38395;&#22825;&#12289;&#29579;&#31292;&#31077;&#30340;&#26576;&#20123;&#35266;&#28857;&#21644;&#30475;&#27861;&#26159;&#32473;&#20104;&#20102;&#32943;&#23450;&#30340;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#65306;&#29616;&#22312;&#23545;&#20826;&#21490;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#35780;&#20215;&#19981;&#20687;&#20197;&#21069;&#20284;&#30340;&#38750;&#23545;&#21363;&#38169;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#20826;&#22312;&#36827;&#34892;&#20915;&#31574;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#29616;&#22312;&#32463;&#24120;&#20250;&#35828;&#20182;&#26159;&#23545;&#21568;&#36824;&#26159;&#38169;&#21568;&#65292;&#23454;&#38469;&#19978;&#20320;&#24819;&#24819;&#65292;&#20961;&#26159;&#30495;&#35201;&#36827;&#34892;&#20915;&#31574;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#20182;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#24456;&#38590;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#20182;&#19981;&#20250;&#31616;&#21333;&#22320;&#35828;&#65292;&#36825;&#20040;&#20570;&#23601;&#37117;&#26159;&#23545;&#30340;&#65292;&#37027;&#20040;&#20570;&#23601;&#20840;&#26159;&#38169;&#20102;&#65292;&#20182;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#36825;&#20040;&#20570;&#26377;&#21033;&#26377;&#24330;&#65292;&#37027;&#20040;&#20570;&#20063;&#26377;&#21033;&#26377;&#24330;&#65292;&#23601;&#30475;&#35841;&#21033;&#22823;&#20110;&#24330;&#12290;(&#35760;&#32773;&#23395;&#33487;&#24179;&#65289;
> 
> µ³Ê·µÚ¶þ¾í³ö°æÒý¹Ø×¢ ±à×«ÈË»ØÓ¦Ãô¸ÐÀúÊ·ÎÊÌâ¡ª¡ªÖÐÐÂÍø


----------



## tranquilium

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Who told you it was 30 million? Mao had no choice to develop the nuclear weapons to against the blackmail from both USA and USSR.
> 
> China did pay off the debt to USSR for the all the financial aid that they offered.
> 
> The KMT regime had caused the death of 200 million and still left China as a stone age nation, yet no one seems to blame KMT.



Well, technically 30 million people did die from 1959 to 1961. Duh, China has 650 million people back then. 30 million people in three year is an annual death rate of 1.5%. High than today's death rate sure, but it is still lower than the average death rate of third world countries back then.

And no, Mao is not a lousy leader by any stretch of imagination...let me rephrase that, he is certainly not a lousy leader if you know what he actually achieved. For starters, 1959 is first and the last famine in PRC history. That's right, Mao is the person that ENDED famine and food shortage in China. This is because several things. One particular is the discovery of the Chinese Daqing oil fields during those three years. The discovery allowed China is properly power its agriculture machines and produce the fertilizers necessary to feed 650 million people. Those factories that made the machines and fertilizers? Those are also founded by Mao. Those people that worked in the factory? Those are educated by Mao. Those engineers that designed he machines and developed the fertilizers? Guess what, they are trained by Mao because he is the one that aggressively pushed education throughout the nation. There is also the hydro dams, improved seeds, roads and fields. All those are built in Mao's time. So no, Mao is not a lousy leader at all. 

Sure, Deng is better than Mao at economy, but that's like saying being second place in an Olympic game, sure you are not as good as individual with the gold medal, but you are still better than just about everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Edison Chen said:


> 2011&#24180;1&#26376;&#30001;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#33879;&#20889;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#65288;1949&#8212;1978&#65289;&#12299;&#65288;&#20197;&#19979;&#31616;&#31216;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#65289;&#27491;&#24335;&#20986;&#29256;&#12290;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#25152;&#28085;&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;&#24314;&#22269;&#20197;&#26469;29&#24180;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#65292;&#28041;&#21450;&#35832;&#22810;&#37325;&#22823;&#20107;&#20214;&#19982;&#20154;&#29289;&#65292;&#22914;&#22303;&#25913;&#12289;&#21453;&#21491;&#12289;&#25991;&#38761;&#12289;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#12289;&#21016;&#23569;&#22855;&#12289;&#26519;&#24426;&#31561;&#12290;&#20851;&#20110;&#36825;&#20123;&#20107;&#20214;&#30340;&#26469;&#40857;&#21435;&#33033;&#12289;&#20154;&#29289;&#33255;&#21542;&#65292;&#23398;&#30028;&#19982;&#23186;&#20307;&#19968;&#21521;&#20105;&#35772;&#32439;&#32429;&#12290;&#35832;&#22810;&#28909;&#28857;&#20013;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#20196;&#25105;&#24863;&#20852;&#36259;&#30340;&#26159;&#20070;&#20013;&#23545;1958&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#65292;&#21363;&#20439;&#31216;&#30340;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#25454;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#12290;
> 
> &#22312;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292; &#26377;&#20851;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#30340;&#65306;&#8220;&#30001;&#20110;&#20986;&#29983;&#29575;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#22823;&#38754;&#31215;&#38477;&#20302;&#65292;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#26174;&#33879;&#22686;&#39640;&#12290;&#25454;&#27491;&#24335;&#32479;&#35745;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#24635;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;&#19978;&#24180;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#12290;&#31361;&#20986;&#30340;&#22914;&#27827;&#21335;&#20449;&#38451;&#22320;&#21306;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#26377;9&#20010;&#21439;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#36229;&#36807;100&#8240;&#65292;&#20026;&#27491;&#24120;&#24180;&#20221;&#30340;&#22909;&#20960;&#20493;&#12290;&#8221;
> 
> &#26377;&#25253;&#36947;&#31216;&#36825;&#26159;&#8220;&#39318;&#27425;&#25259;&#38706;&#20102;&#19977;&#24180;&#33258;&#28982;&#28798;&#23475;&#26399;&#38388;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#20026;1000&#22810;&#19975;&#30340;&#23448;&#26041;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#8221;&#12290;&#27492;&#35828;&#36973;&#21040;&#22810;&#20301;&#21442;&#19982;&#25776;&#20889;&#27492;&#20070;&#19987;&#23478;&#30340;&#25209;&#39539;&#12290;
> 
> &#20197;&#25105;&#30446;&#21069;&#25152;&#35265;&#65292;&#26089;&#22312;1991&#24180;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#20027;&#20219;&#32993;&#32499;&#20027;&#32534;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#30340;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65288;&#20197;&#19979;&#31616;&#31216;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65289;&#20013;&#23601;&#26089;&#24050;&#20844;&#24067;&#36807;&#30456;&#20851;&#25968;&#25454;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#22312;&#34180;&#19968;&#27874;&#30340;&#22238;&#24518;&#24405;&#12298;&#33509;&#24178;&#37325;&#22823;&#20915;&#31574;&#19982;&#20107;&#20214;&#30340;&#22238;&#39038;&#12299;&#20013;&#20134;&#26377;&#31867;&#20284;&#35828;&#26126;&#12290;&#26412;&#27425;&#34920;&#36848;&#38500;&#20102;&#23558;&#8220;&#19968;&#21315;&#19975;&#8221;&#12289;&#8220;&#20061;&#20010;&#21439;&#8221;&#25913;&#20026;&#8220;1000&#19975;&#8221;&#65292;&#8220;9&#20010;&#21439;&#8221;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#21464;&#21270;&#12290;
> 
> &#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#21644;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20004;&#20070;&#20013;&#25152;&#36848;&#8220;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#24635;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;&#19978;&#24180;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#8221;&#65292;&#20165;&#25351;1960&#24180;&#19968;&#24180;&#65292;&#32780;&#38750;&#25972;&#20010;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26399;&#38388;&#65292;&#8220;&#20154;&#21475;&#20943;&#23569;1000&#19975;&#8221;&#21253;&#25324;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#65292;&#20063;&#21253;&#25324;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290;&#20540;&#24471;&#27880;&#24847;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#65292;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#32473;&#20986;&#20102;&#30456;&#20851;&#25968;&#25454;&#26469;&#28304;&#12290;&#8220;1000&#19975;&#8221;&#26469;&#28304;&#26377;&#20108;&#65306;&#19968;&#26159;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#32534;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;1983&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#24180;&#37492;&#12299;&#65292;&#20108;&#26159;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#22269;&#27665;&#32463;&#27982;&#32508;&#21512;&#32479;&#35745;&#21496;&#32534;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;2010&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#26032;&#20013;&#22269;&#32479;&#35745;&#36164;&#26009;&#27719;&#32534;&#12299;&#12290;&#27827;&#21335;&#20449;&#38451;&#22320;&#21306;&#8220;1960&#24180;&#26377;9&#20010;&#21439;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#36229;&#36807;100&#8240;&#8221;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#21017;&#26469;&#28304;&#20110;&#12298;&#24403;&#20195;&#20013;&#22269;&#12299;&#19995;&#20070;&#32534;&#36753;&#37096;&#32534;&#36753;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;1988&#24180;&#29256;&#12298;&#24403;&#20195;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#12299;&#12290;
> 
> &#20854;&#23454;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#28041;&#21450;&#24314;&#22269;&#20197;&#26469;29&#24180;&#38388;&#30340;&#22823;&#37327;&#21382;&#21490;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#20294;&#20840;&#20070;&#23545;&#36825;&#20123;&#25968;&#25454;&#32597;&#26377;&#35814;&#23613;&#27880;&#35299;&#65292;&#30456;&#24418;&#20043;&#19979;&#65292;&#33879;&#32773;&#22914;&#27492;&#23545;&#24453; &#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#39047;&#26174;&#24847;&#21619;&#28145;&#38271;&#12290;
> 
> 2
> 1958&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#19968;&#33324;&#20063;&#31216;&#20026;&#8220;&#19977;&#24180;&#22256;&#38590;&#26102;&#26399;&#8221;&#65292;&#21457;&#29983;&#20110;&#36825;&#19977;&#24180;&#30340;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#24102;&#26469;&#30340;&#26368;&#30452;&#25509;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#26368;&#24808;&#30171;&#30340;&#21518;&#26524;&#26159;&#26222;&#36941;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#21644;&#20154;&#21475;&#27515;&#20129;&#29575;&#30340;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#19978;&#21319;&#12290;&#22312;&#21307;&#23398;&#19978;&#65292;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#31181;&#12290;&#36896;&#25104;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#65292;&#26368;&#24191;&#27867;&#20063;&#26159;&#26368;&#30452;&#25509;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#29992;&#19968;&#20010;&#23383;&#27010;&#25324;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#26159;&#65306;&#39295;&#65281;&#19968;&#24230;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;&#30340;&#31918;&#39135;&#24211;&#23384;&#21482;&#22815;&#38144;&#21806;&#19971;&#22825;&#65292;&#22825;&#27941;&#26159;&#21313;&#22825;&#65292;&#19978;&#28023;&#29978;&#33267;&#21482;&#33021;&#38752;&#21160;&#29992;&#20934;&#22791;&#20986;&#21475;&#30340;&#22823;&#31859;&#36807;&#26085;&#23376;&#12290;&#35768;&#22810;&#22320;&#26041;&#23621;&#27665;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#20892;&#26449;&#22320;&#21306;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#39135;&#29289;&#32570;&#20047;&#12289;&#33829;&#20859;&#19981;&#36275;&#26222;&#36941;&#21457;&#29983;&#28014;&#32959;&#30149;&#65292;&#32946;&#40836;&#22919;&#22899;&#32477;&#32463;&#65292;&#24739;&#32925;&#28814;&#32773;&#22686;&#21152;&#12290;
> 
> 1958&#24180;&#21040;1961&#24180;&#65292;&#36825;&#19977;&#24180;&#65292;&#31350;&#31455;&#8220;&#39295;&#8221;&#27515;&#20102;&#22810;&#23569;&#20154;&#65311;
> 
> &#25968;&#21313;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#28023;&#20869;&#22806;&#19987;&#23478;&#20381;&#25454;&#21508;&#31181;&#36164;&#26009;&#19982;&#30740;&#31350;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#20570;&#20986;&#20102;&#19981;&#21516;&#25512;&#31639;&#65292;&#20174;&#25968;&#30334;&#19975;&#21040;1000&#19975;&#21040;7000&#19975;&#19981;&#31561;&#65292;&#25968;&#25454;&#24046;&#24322;&#20043;&#22823;&#65292;&#26377;&#22914;&#22825;&#22320;&#24748;&#38548;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#35841;&#20063;&#35828;&#26381;&#19981;&#20102;&#35841;&#30340;&#29366;&#20917;&#65292;&#22312;&#35768;&#22810;&#33879;&#36848;&#20013;&#37117;&#26377;&#25152;&#21453;&#26144;&#12290;
> 
> &#33879;&#21517;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#19987;&#23478;&#19995;&#36827;&#25776;&#20889;&#30340;&#12298;&#26354;&#25240;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#23681;&#26376;&#12299;&#20013;&#35748;&#20026;&#8220;1959&#24180;&#33267;1961&#24180;&#30340;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#21644;&#20943;&#23569;&#20986;&#29983;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#65292;&#22312;4000&#19975;&#20154;&#24038;&#21491;&#8221;&#65307;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#32993;&#38797;&#38050;&#25945;&#25480;&#22312;&#20854;&#36817;&#33879;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#27835;&#32463;&#27982;&#21490;&#35770;&#65288;1949&#8212;1976&#65289;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292;&#32463;&#36807;&#20272;&#31639;&#25552;&#20986;&#8220;1958&#24180;&#12289;1959&#24180;&#21644;1960&#24180;&#30340;3&#24180;&#20849;&#35745;&#27604;&#27491;&#24120;&#24180;&#20221;&#22810;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;1500&#19975;&#20154;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;1960&#24180;&#32422;&#20026;1000&#19975;&#20154;&#65288;995&#19975;&#20154;&#65289;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#33258;&#28982;&#22686;&#38271;&#29575;&#20026;&#8211;4.6&#8240;&#8221;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#22823;&#23398;&#26472;&#20964;&#22478;&#25945;&#25480;&#20027;&#32534;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#12299;&#20013;&#21017;&#35748;&#20026;&#8220;&#19977;&#24180;&#32463;&#27982;&#22256;&#38590;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#22312;1700&#19975;~4000&#19975;&#20154;&#20043;&#38388;&#8221;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#36739;&#20026;&#25240;&#20013;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#65292;&#26368;&#39640;&#20540;&#19982;&#26368;&#20302;&#20540;&#20043;&#38388;&#65292;&#20173;&#26377;2300&#19975;&#30340;&#27874;&#21160;&#12290;
> 
> &#20197;&#19978;&#19977;&#26465;&#25968;&#25454;&#21482;&#26159;&#25105;&#20174;&#25163;&#36793;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;&#20960;&#26412;&#36890;&#21490;&#24615;&#33879;&#20316;&#20013;&#30340;&#8220;&#39034;&#25163;&#29301;&#32650;&#8221;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#19987;&#25915;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#38382;&#39064;&#30340;&#33879;&#20316;&#21644;&#25991;&#31456;&#65292;&#20030;&#19981;&#32988;&#20030;&#12290;
> 
> &#21407;&#22269;&#23478;&#32479;&#35745;&#23616;&#23616;&#38271;&#26446;&#25104;&#29790;1997&#24180;&#22312;&#12298;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#12299;&#19978;&#21457;&#34920;&#8220;&#8216;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8217;&#24341;&#36215;&#30340;&#20154;&#21475;&#21464;&#21160;&#8221;&#19968;&#25991;&#65292;&#35814;&#32454;&#20171;&#32461;&#20102;&#32654;&#22269;&#33879;&#21517;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#23478;A.J.&#31185;&#23572;&#65288;Coale A.J.&#65289;&#25945;&#25480;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#35199;&#23433;&#20132;&#36890;&#22823;&#23398;&#20154;&#21475;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#25152;&#38271;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#25945;&#25480;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#12290;&#20004;&#20154;&#20197;&#25105;&#22269;&#20844;&#24067;&#30340;&#30456;&#20851;&#24180;&#20221;&#20154;&#21475;&#26222;&#26597;&#36164;&#26009;&#21644;&#29983;&#32946;&#29575;&#20026;&#22522;&#30784;&#65292;&#31185;&#23572;&#37319;&#29992;&#32447;&#24615;&#20844;&#24335;&#20272;&#31639;&#35748;&#20026;&#25105;&#22269;1958&#33267;1963&#24180;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#20026;2680&#19975;&#65292;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#21017;&#37319;&#29992;&#20197;&#21382;&#24180;&#29983;&#21629;&#34920;&#20026;&#20013;&#24515;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#21442;&#25968;&#20272;&#35745;&#27169;&#22411;&#20272;&#31639;&#35748;&#20026;&#27492;&#26102;&#27573;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#20026;1697&#19975;&#12290;&#26446;&#25104;&#29790;&#35748;&#20026;&#31185;&#23572;&#35745;&#31639;&#30340;&#20010;&#21035;&#37325;&#35201;&#25968;&#23383;&#19982;&#26377;&#20851;&#25968;&#23383;&#38388;&#23384;&#22312;&#30528;&#38590;&#20197;&#29702;&#35299;&#30340;&#30683;&#30462;&#65292;&#23545;&#20854;&#36827;&#34892;&#25216;&#26415;&#24615;&#20462;&#35746;&#21518;&#65292;&#25353;&#20854;&#35745;&#31639;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#24212;&#20026;2158&#19975;&#65292;&#20294;&#20004;&#32773;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#33931;&#27491;&#21326;&#25945;&#25480;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#31185;&#23398;&#24615;&#26356;&#39640;&#19968;&#20123;&#12290;
> 
> &#36817;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#25105;&#35835;&#21040;&#30340;&#26368;&#26032;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#26159;&#25105;&#26368;&#20026;&#20449;&#26381;&#30340;&#65292;&#20851;&#20110;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#65292;&#26469;&#33258;&#20110;&#19978;&#28023;&#20132;&#36890;&#22823;&#23398;&#26361;&#26641;&#22522;&#25945;&#25480;&#12290;2005&#24180;&#65292;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#20027;&#31649;&#30340;&#12298;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21475;&#31185;&#23398;&#12299;&#26434;&#24535;&#65292;&#26361;&#26641;&#22522;&#21457;&#34920;&#20102;&#8220;1959&#8212;1961&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20154;&#21475;&#27515;&#20129;&#21450;&#20854;&#25104;&#22240;&#8221;&#12290;&#20182;&#37319;&#29992;&#20102;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#19982;&#21382;&#21490;&#22320;&#29702;&#23398;&#30340;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#20197;1953&#24180;&#12289;1964&#24180;&#21644;1982&#24180;&#20840;&#22269;&#21508;&#21439;&#24066;&#20154;&#21475;&#26222;&#26597;&#25968;&#25454;&#20026;&#20381;&#25454;&#65292;&#24182;&#21442;&#32771;&#36817;&#21315;&#31181;&#21508;&#30465;&#22320;&#26041;&#24535;&#35760;&#36733;&#30340;&#21382;&#24180;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#65292;&#20197;&#28165;&#20195;&#8220;&#24220;&#8221;&#20026;&#22522;&#26412;&#21333;&#20301;&#65288;&#26361;&#35748;&#20026;&#22914;&#27492;&#21487;&#20197;&#36991;&#20813;&#22240;&#21439;&#32423;&#34892;&#25919;&#21306;&#21464;&#21160;&#32780;&#36896;&#25104;&#30340;&#35823;&#24046;&#65289;&#36827;&#34892;&#20998;&#26512;&#35745;&#31639;&#65292;&#24471;&#20986;&#30340;&#32467;&#26524;&#26159;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#25968;&#32422;&#20026;3250&#19975;&#12290;
> 
> &#29616;&#23454;&#20013;&#65292;&#30456;&#23545;&#20110;&#22810;&#25968;&#20154;&#8220;&#32416;&#32544;&#8221;&#25968;&#25454;&#30340;&#20934;&#30830;&#19982;&#21542;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#8220;&#24322;&#31867;&#8221;&#35266;&#28857;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#35266;&#28857;&#35748;&#20026;&#25152;&#35859;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#36798;&#19978;&#21315;&#19975;&#26681;&#26412;&#23601;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#24858;&#24324;&#19990;&#20154;&#30340;&#24357;&#22825;&#22823;&#35854;&#12290;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20986;&#29256;&#21518;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;&#22823;&#23398;&#27861;&#23398;&#38498;&#24041;&#29486;&#30000;&#25945;&#25480;&#21363;&#22312;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#21457;&#34920;&#25991;&#31456;&#65292;&#25588;&#24341;&#23385;&#26223;&#27901;&#31561;&#20154;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#20851;&#20110;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#20005;&#37325;&#22840;&#22823;&#65292;1960&#24180;&#25105;&#22269;&#30495;&#23454;&#20154;&#21475;&#27604;1959&#24180;&#29978;&#33267;&#36824;&#8220;&#22686;&#21152;115&#19975;&#8221;&#12290;
> 
> &#23545;&#20110;&#24819;&#35201;&#20102;&#35299;&#21382;&#21490;&#30495;&#30456;&#65292;&#21448;&#35273;&#24471;&#8220;&#27491;&#35167;&#21361;&#22352;&#8221;&#30340;&#23398;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#35835;&#26469;&#23521;&#28982;&#26080;&#21619;&#30340;&#35835;&#32773;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#19968;&#31867;&#25991;&#23398;&#20215;&#20540;&#39047;&#39640;&#30340;&#20316;&#21697;&#21487;&#20379;&#21442;&#32771;&#12290;
> 
> &#22312;&#27492;&#25512;&#33616;&#20004;&#20301;&#8220;&#26472;&#8221;&#22995;&#20316;&#23478;&#65306;&#26472;&#32487;&#32499;&#19982;&#26472;&#26174;&#24800;&#12290;&#26472;&#32487;&#32499;&#21407;&#20026;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#39640;&#32423;&#35760;&#32773;&#65292;&#20182;&#24191;&#27867;&#25628;&#38598;&#20102;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#21407;&#22987;&#26723;&#26696;&#12289;&#22238;&#24518;&#24405;&#31561;&#65292;&#22312;&#20854;&#20110;&#39321;&#28207;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#19987;&#33879;&#20013;&#65292;&#20182;&#29992;&#36739;&#20026;&#32426;&#23454;&#30340;&#25163;&#27861;&#65292;&#20840;&#26223;&#24335;&#22320;&#21453;&#26144;&#20102;&#37027;&#19968;&#38750;&#24120;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#31181;&#31181;&#8220;&#38750;&#24120;&#8221;&#65292;&#20445;&#23384;&#20102;&#26368;&#20026;&#40092;&#27963;&#30340;&#8220;&#21382;&#21490;&#35760;&#24518;&#8221;&#12290;&#26472;&#26174;&#24800;&#65292;&#22825;&#27941;&#20316;&#23478;&#65292;&#20174;2000&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#65292;&#20182;&#25509;&#36830;&#21457;&#34920;&#22810;&#31687;&#32426;&#23454;&#24615;&#23567;&#35828;&#35762;&#36848;&#20102;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#29976;&#32899;&#22841;&#36793;&#27807;&#31561;&#22320;&#30340;&#25925;&#20107;&#65292;&#21518;&#32467;&#38598;&#20026;&#12298;&#22841;&#36793;&#27807;&#32426;&#20107;&#12299;&#12289;&#12298;&#23450;&#35199;&#23396;&#20799;&#38498;&#32426;&#20107;&#12299;&#31561;&#20986;&#29256;&#12290;
> 
> 3
> &#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#31350;&#31455;&#26159;&#22810;&#23569;&#65311;&#24456;&#20196;&#20154;&#36951;&#25022;&#65292;&#23545;&#27492;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#23578;&#26410;&#26377;&#8220;&#20247;&#21475;&#19968;&#35789;&#8221;&#30340;&#31572;&#26696;&#12290;
> 
> &#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#20173;&#28982;&#27839;&#34989;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#65292;&#26080;&#30097;&#20063;&#26159;&#27492;&#31181;&#20154;&#35328;&#20154;&#27530;&#22256;&#22659;&#30340;&#19968;&#31181;&#21453;&#26144;&#12290;&#20013;&#20849;&#20013;&#22830;&#20826;&#21490;&#30740;&#31350;&#23460;&#21103;&#20027;&#20219;&#31456;&#30334;&#23478;&#26366;&#22312;&#25509;&#21463;&#37319;&#35775;&#26102;&#35828;&#65306;&#20026;&#20102;&#24471;&#20986;&#26356;&#26435;&#23041;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#25776;&#20889;&#32773;&#20204;&#26366;&#26080;&#25968;&#27425;&#35752;&#35770;&#65292;&#20294;&#27704;&#36828;&#32479;&#19968;&#19981;&#20102;&#65292;&#24341;&#29992;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#31181;&#26032;&#30340;&#35828;&#27861;&#37117;&#20250;&#24341;&#36215;&#20105;&#35770;&#65292;&#26368;&#21518;&#21482;&#33021;&#34989;&#29992;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#12290;&#20294;&#25105;&#20197;&#20026;&#65292;&#12298;&#19971;&#21313;&#24180;&#12299;&#20013;&#30340;&#34920;&#36848;&#26174;&#28982;&#26159;&#8220;&#27169;&#26865;&#20004;&#21487;&#8221;&#30340;&#65292;&#22240;&#20026;&#23427;&#22238;&#36991;&#20102;1958&#12289;1959&#12289;1961&#36825;&#19977;&#20010;&#20851;&#38190;&#24180;&#20221;&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;1960&#24180;&#30340;&#8220;1000&#19975;&#8221;&#20063;&#26159;&#31548;&#32479;&#30340;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20570;&#20986;&#26356;&#32454;&#33268;&#30340;&#8220;&#27491;&#24120;&#8221;&#19982;&#8220;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#8221;&#20043;&#20998;&#12290;
> 
> &#20026;&#20309; &#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#20013;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#20934;&#30830;&#25968;&#25454;&#22914;&#27492;&#38590;&#20197;&#24471;&#20986;&#65311;&#20013;&#23665;&#22823;&#23398;&#20154;&#21475;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#25152;&#38271;&#26446;&#33509;&#24314;&#25945;&#25480;&#26366;&#21457;&#34920;&#25991;&#31456;&#20174;&#30740;&#31350;&#26041;&#27861;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#28857;&#20986;&#20102;&#37096;&#20998;&#22256;&#22659;&#25152;&#22312;&#12290;&#20182;&#20174;&#20154;&#21475;&#23398;&#30340;&#35282;&#24230;&#20986;&#21457;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;&#34429;&#28982;&#8220;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#8221;&#26159;&#30740;&#31350;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#26399;&#20154;&#21475;&#21464;&#21160;&#25152;&#26222;&#36941;&#20351;&#29992;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#65292;&#20294;&#22810;&#25968;&#30740;&#31350;&#32773;&#25152;&#29702;&#35299;&#30340;&#8220;&#38750;&#27491;&#24120;&#27515;&#20129;&#8221;&#65292;&#23454;&#38469;&#19978;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#26080;&#27861;&#20005;&#26684;&#25805;&#20316;&#21270;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#65292;&#27839;&#27492;&#24605;&#36335;&#26412;&#36523;&#23601;&#38590;&#20197;&#24471;&#20986;&#19968;&#20010;&#27604;&#36739;&#20934;&#30830;&#30340;&#32467;&#26524;&#12290;&#20877;&#21152;&#19978;&#24314;&#22269;&#21021;&#26399;&#20154;&#21475;&#32479;&#35745;&#20307;&#21046;&#23649;&#32463;&#21464;&#21160;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#20892;&#26449;&#20154;&#21475;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#25968;&#25454;&#22312;&#24456;&#22823;&#31243;&#24230;&#19978;&#20381;&#36182;&#20110;&#22522;&#23618;&#24178;&#37096;&#30340;&#32032;&#36136;&#65292;&#25968;&#25454;&#21487;&#38752;&#24615;&#36739;&#24046;&#65292;&#20851;&#38190;&#24180;&#20221;&#25968;&#25454;&#32570;&#22833;&#31561;&#31561;&#35832;&#22810;&#23458;&#35266;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#22256;&#38590;&#20043;&#22823;&#65292;&#26174;&#32780;&#26131;&#35265;&#12290;
> 
> &#26080;&#35770;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#31350;&#31455;&#8220;&#39295;&#8221;&#27515;&#20102;&#22810;&#23569;&#20154;&#65292;&#19981;&#31649;&#23427;&#26159;&#20960;&#21315;&#19975;&#65292;&#20960;&#30334;&#19975;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#20960;&#21313;&#19975;&#65292;&#20960;&#19975;&#65292;&#37117;&#26159;&#20154;&#31867;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#30340;&#19968;&#22823;&#24754;&#21095;&#12290;
> 
> &#22312;&#12298;&#20826;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367;&#12299;&#20013;&#65292;&#23545;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#26377;&#30528;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#25551;&#36848;&#65292;&#23545;&#24341;&#21457;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#30340;&#21407;&#22240;&#20134;&#26377;&#20999;&#23454;&#21453;&#24605;&#65292;&#23545;&#20854;&#36896;&#25104;&#30340;&#20005;&#37325;&#21518;&#26524;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#22238;&#36991;&#65292;&#20854;&#27785;&#30171;&#25945;&#35757;&#27595;&#24248;&#32622;&#30097;&#22320;&#24212;&#34987;&#25105;&#20204;&#21518;&#20154;&#38125;&#35760;&#19982;&#21453;&#24605;&#12290;
> 
> &#24403;&#20195;&#33879;&#21517;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#23478;&#65292;&#35834;&#36125;&#23572;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#22870;&#24471;&#20027;&#65292;&#26377;&#8220;&#32463;&#27982;&#23398;&#33391;&#24515;&#8221;&#20043;&#35465;&#30340;&#38463;&#29595;&#33922;&#20122;&#8226;&#26862;&#65292;&#22312;&#23545;&#19990;&#30028;&#21508;&#22269;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#29616;&#35937;&#36827;&#34892;&#30740;&#31350;&#21518;&#65292;&#24471;&#20986;&#19968;&#20010;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#32467;&#35770;&#65306;&#21482;&#35201;&#26377;&#26032;&#38395;&#33258;&#30001;&#30340;&#22320;&#26041;&#65292;&#23601;&#20174;&#26410;&#21457;&#29983;&#36807;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#22823;&#39269;&#33618;&#12290;&#32780;&#26032;&#38395;&#33021;&#21542;&#33258;&#30001;&#65292;&#24456;&#26174;&#28982;&#19982;&#19968;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#21046;&#24230;&#23433;&#25490;&#32039;&#23494;&#30456;&#20851;&#12290;&#38463;&#29595;&#33922;&#20122;&#8226;&#26862;&#29305;&#24847;&#22312;&#20854;&#21517;&#33879;&#12298;&#20197;&#33258;&#30001;&#30475;&#24453;&#21457;&#23637;&#12299;&#20013;&#25588;&#24341;&#20102;1962&#24180;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#22312;&#19971;&#21315;&#20154;&#22823;&#20250;&#19978;&#30340;&#19968;&#27573;&#35762;&#35805;&#65306;&#8220;&#22914;&#26524;&#27809;&#26377;&#27665;&#20027;&#65292;&#19981;&#20102;&#35299;&#19979;&#24773;&#65292;&#24773;&#20917;&#19981;&#26126;&#65292;&#19981;&#20805;&#20998;&#25628;&#38598;&#21508;&#26041;&#38754;&#30340;&#24847;&#35265;&#65292;&#19981;&#20351;&#19978;&#19979;&#36890;&#27668;&#65292;&#21482;&#30001;&#19978;&#32423;&#39046;&#23548;&#26426;&#20851;&#20973;&#30528;&#29255;&#38754;&#30340;&#25110;&#32773;&#19981;&#30495;&#23454;&#30340;&#26448;&#26009;&#20915;&#23450;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#37027;&#23601;&#38590;&#20813;&#19981;&#26159;&#20027;&#35266;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#36798;&#21040;&#32479;&#19968;&#35748;&#35782;&#65292;&#32479;&#19968;&#34892;&#21160;&#65292;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#23454;&#29616;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#38598;&#20013;&#12290;&#8221;
> 
> &#36825;&#20063;&#35768;&#21487;&#20197;&#26159;&#25105;&#20204;&#21453;&#24605;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#30340;&#36215;&#28857;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD SHUT UP, 50 CENTS, Lightningbolt. &#36825;&#31687;&#25991;&#31456;&#26159;&#20013;&#20849;&#20826;&#21490;&#20986;&#29256;&#31038;&#20986;&#29256;&#30340;&#12290;



Did you happen to read the rest of it? You know, the parts that talked about what the event is actually about and what lessons are learned from it? Especially about what the event achieved despite its problems?

&#20013;&#22269;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#21382;&#21490;&#31532;&#20108;&#21367; &#31532;&#20108;&#32534; &#31532;&#21313;&#20108;&#31456; &#22235;&#12289;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#21644;&#20892;&#26449;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#25945;&#35757;

1958&#24180;&#24320;&#22987;&#30340;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;&#26159;&#20826;&#22312;&#25506;&#32034;&#20013;&#22269;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#36947;&#36335;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#36973;&#21463;&#30340;&#19968;&#27425;&#20005;&#37325;&#25387;&#25240;&#12290;&#22312;&#21457;&#21160;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#26102;&#65292;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#35828;&#36807;:&#8220;&#20013;&#22269;&#32463;&#27982;&#33853;&#21518;&#65292;&#29289;&#36136;&#22522;&#30784;&#34180;&#24369;&#65292;&#20351;&#25105;&#20204;&#33267;&#20170;&#36824;&#22788;&#22312;&#19968;&#31181;&#34987;&#21160;&#29366;&#24577;&#65292;&#31934;&#31070;&#19978;&#24863;&#21040;&#36824;&#26159;&#21463;&#26463;&#32538;&#65292;&#22312;&#36825;&#26041;&#38754;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#24471;&#21040;&#35299;&#25918;&#12290;&#8221;[1]&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#21457;&#21160;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#65292;&#20174;&#20854;&#20027;&#35266;&#24895;&#26395;&#19978;&#30475;&#65292;&#26159;&#20026;&#20102;&#23613;&#24555;&#25913;&#21464;&#20013;&#22269;&#36139;&#31351;&#33853;&#21518;&#30340;&#38754;&#35980;&#65292;&#20351;&#20013;&#22269;&#19981;&#20877;&#21463;&#24093;&#22269;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#27450;&#20398;&#65292;&#20351;&#20154;&#27665;&#36807;&#19978;&#24184;&#31119;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963;&#12290;&#22312;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#12289;&#20826;&#20013;&#22830;&#30475;&#26469;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#26159;&#26377;&#30528;&#20805;&#20998;&#26681;&#25454;&#30340;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#26159;:&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#65292;&#20197;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#38453;&#33829;&#20026;&#20027;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#21644;&#24179;&#21147;&#37327;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#22686;&#24378;&#65292;&#32780;&#24093;&#22269;&#20027;&#20041;&#22269;&#23478;&#20043;&#38388;&#30340;&#30683;&#30462;&#21017;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#26377;&#21487;&#33021;&#20105;&#21462;&#21040;&#19968;&#20010;&#30456;&#24403;&#38271;&#30340;&#21644;&#24179;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#20026;&#25105;&#22269;&#21152;&#24555;&#24314;&#35774;&#25552;&#20379;&#20102;&#26426;&#36935;&#65307;&#25105;&#22269;&#24050;&#32988;&#21033;&#22320;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#25913;&#36896;&#65292;&#24314;&#31435;&#36215;&#20248;&#36234;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#21046;&#24230;&#65292;&#29983;&#20135;&#20851;&#31995;&#30340;&#21464;&#38761;&#20026;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#30340;&#24555;&#36895;&#21457;&#23637;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#26497;&#20026;&#26377;&#21033;&#30340;&#26465;&#20214;&#65307;&#22312;&#20826;&#30340;&#39046;&#23548;&#19979;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#20845;&#20159;&#20154;&#27665;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#31215;&#26497;&#24615;&#31354;&#21069;&#39640;&#28072;&#65292;&#21160;&#21592;&#21644;&#20381;&#38752;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#26469;&#36827;&#34892;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#65292;&#23601;&#33021;&#22815;&#21462;&#24471;&#25152;&#24076;&#26395;&#30340;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#20854;&#20182;&#22269;&#23478;&#20174;&#26469;&#27809;&#26377;&#36807;&#30340;&#39640;&#36895;&#24230;&#21457;&#23637;&#65307;&#32463;&#36807;&#25972;&#39118;&#21644;&#21453;&#21491;&#27966;&#26007;&#20105;&#65292;&#25919;&#27835;&#24605;&#24819;&#25112;&#32447;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#38761;&#21629;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#20255;&#22823;&#32988;&#21033;&#65292;&#26356;&#26377;&#21033;&#20110;&#25226;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#31215;&#26497;&#24615;&#26497;&#22823;&#22320;&#21457;&#25381;&#20986;&#26469;&#65307;&#20826;&#24050;&#32463;&#21046;&#23450;&#20102;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#24635;&#36335;&#32447;&#65292;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#19968;&#22871;&#34892;&#20043;&#26377;&#25928;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#20445;&#35777;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#39034;&#21033;&#24320;&#23637;&#12290;
&#24403;&#26102;&#65292;&#20154;&#20204;&#26681;&#25454;&#20197;&#24448;&#30340;&#32463;&#21382;&#30495;&#35802;&#22320;&#30456;&#20449;&#65292;&#22312;&#36805;&#36895;&#21462;&#24471;&#19968;&#36830;&#20018;&#20255;&#22823;&#32988;&#21033;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#38754;&#21069;&#65292;&#20284;&#20046;&#27809;&#26377;&#20160;&#20040;&#20107;&#24773;&#26159;&#20570;&#19981;&#21040;&#30340;&#65292;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#21046;&#24230;&#21152;&#19978;&#32676;&#20247;&#36816;&#21160;&#23558;&#26080;&#24448;&#32780;&#19981;&#32988;&#12290;&#22312;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#20043;&#21021;&#65292;&#24191;&#22823;&#24178;&#37096;&#32676;&#20247;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#21453;&#23545;&#36807;&#20882;&#36827;&#30340;&#21516;&#24535;&#65292;&#20174;&#21407;&#21017;&#19978;&#36824;&#26159;&#25317;&#25252;&#36825;&#19968;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#65292;&#24182;&#19988;&#19981;&#36766;&#21171;&#33510;&#22320;&#20026;&#23454;&#29616;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#32780;&#22859;&#26007;&#12290;&#20840;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#30772;&#38500;&#36855;&#20449;&#65292;&#25171;&#25481;&#33258;&#21329;&#24863;&#65292;&#24847;&#27668;&#39118;&#21457;&#65292;&#33392;&#33510;&#22859;&#26007;&#65292;&#35201;&#20026;&#27665;&#26063;&#25391;&#20852;&#21644;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#20107;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#26377;&#25152;&#20316;&#20026;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#31934;&#31070;&#26159;&#21487;&#36149;&#30340;&#12290;&#24191;&#22823;&#24178;&#37096;&#32676;&#20247;&#20197;&#31354;&#21069;&#30340;&#28909;&#24773;&#21644;&#24178;&#21170;&#65292;&#25112;&#22825;&#26007;&#22320;&#65292;&#26172;&#22812;&#33510;&#24178;&#65292;&#25152;&#20184;&#20986;&#30340;&#36763;&#21220;&#21171;&#21160;&#20063;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#19968;&#37096;&#20998;&#23454;&#38469;&#25104;&#26524;&#12290;&#36824;&#26377;&#37027;&#20123;&#20462;&#24314;&#24471;&#21512;&#20046;&#38656;&#35201;&#30340;&#20892;&#30000;&#27700;&#21033;&#24037;&#31243;&#65292;&#37027;&#20123;&#26032;&#22686;&#21152;&#30340;&#21518;&#26469;&#24418;&#25104;&#20102;&#29983;&#20135;&#33021;&#21147;&#30340;&#24037;&#19994;&#35774;&#26045;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#22312;&#24403;&#26102;&#21457;&#25381;&#20102;&#20316;&#29992;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#22312;&#20197;&#21518;&#30456;&#24403;&#38271;&#30340;&#26102;&#26399;&#20869;&#32487;&#32493;&#21457;&#25381;&#30528;&#25928;&#30410;&#12290;&#31185;&#23398;&#25216;&#26415;&#20063;&#26377;&#20102;&#21487;&#21916;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#22312;&#26576;&#20123;&#23574;&#31471;&#31185;&#25216;&#39046;&#22495;&#22635;&#34917;&#20102;&#19968;&#20123;&#31354;&#30333;&#12290;&#22312;&#20840;&#22269;&#35768;&#22810;&#20174;&#26469;&#27809;&#26377;&#24037;&#19994;&#30340;&#22320;&#26041;&#21150;&#36215;&#24037;&#19994;&#65292;&#34429;&#28982;&#24456;&#22823;&#19968;&#37096;&#20998;&#24403;&#26102;&#27809;&#26377;&#33021;&#22815;&#24041;&#22266;&#65292;&#20294;&#32456;&#31350;&#20026;&#36825;&#20123;&#22320;&#21306;&#21518;&#26469;&#30340;&#24037;&#19994;&#21457;&#23637;&#22880;&#23450;&#20102;&#26368;&#21021;&#30340;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;
&#35201;&#24819;&#36805;&#36895;&#25913;&#21464;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#33853;&#21518;&#38754;&#35980;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#38596;&#24515;&#22766;&#24535;&#19981;&#34892;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#24456;&#22823;&#24178;&#21170;&#19981;&#34892;&#12290;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#26377;&#23427;&#25152;&#24517;&#39035;&#36981;&#24490;&#30340;&#19981;&#20197;&#20154;&#20204;&#20027;&#35266;&#24847;&#24535;&#20026;&#36716;&#31227;&#30340;&#23458;&#35266;&#35268;&#24459;&#65292;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#20063;&#38656;&#35201;&#26377;&#19968;&#20010;&#31215;&#32047;&#36807;&#31243;&#12290;&#30001;&#20110;&#21463;&#36807;&#21435;&#32463;&#27982;&#25991;&#21270;&#38271;&#26399;&#33853;&#21518;&#31561;&#35832;&#22810;&#26465;&#20214;&#30340;&#38480;&#21046;&#65292;&#22269;&#27665;&#32463;&#27982;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#36895;&#24230;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#20687;&#24819;&#35937;&#30340;&#37027;&#26679;&#24555;&#65292;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#36139;&#31351;&#33853;&#21518;&#38754;&#35980;&#20063;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#22312;&#30701;&#26102;&#38388;&#20869;&#20174;&#26681;&#26412;&#19978;&#24471;&#21040;&#25913;&#21464;&#12290;&#26356;&#20309;&#20917;&#65292;&#20840;&#20826;&#26222;&#36941;&#32570;&#20047;&#39046;&#23548;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#30340;&#32463;&#39564;&#12290;&#20826;&#20013;&#22830;&#12289;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#35748;&#20026;&#33487;&#32852;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#36895;&#24230;&#22826;&#24930;&#65292;&#19981;&#28385;&#24847;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#32463;&#39564;&#65292;&#20915;&#24515;&#20197;&#33487;&#32852;&#32463;&#39564;&#20026;&#20511;&#37492;&#65292;&#25214;&#21040;&#19968;&#26465;&#36866;&#21512;&#20013;&#22269;&#24773;&#20917;&#30340;&#12289;&#21457;&#23637;&#36895;&#24230;&#27604;&#36739;&#24555;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#36947;&#36335;&#12290;&#31532;&#19968;&#20010;&#20116;&#24180;&#35745;&#21010;&#26399;&#38388;&#65292;&#34429;&#28982;&#22312;&#39046;&#23548;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#26041;&#38754;&#31215;&#32047;&#20102;&#19968;&#20123;&#22909;&#30340;&#21644;&#27604;&#36739;&#22909;&#30340;&#32463;&#39564;&#65292;&#20294;&#36825;&#20123;&#32463;&#39564;&#21482;&#26159;&#21021;&#27493;&#30340;&#65292;&#36824;&#36828;&#27809;&#26377;&#27604;&#36739;&#20805;&#20998;&#22320;&#25484;&#25569;&#31526;&#21512;&#20013;&#22269;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#21457;&#23637;&#27700;&#24179;&#21644;&#29616;&#23454;&#29366;&#20917;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#35268;&#24459;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#20826;&#30340;&#39046;&#23548;&#20154;&#23545;&#36825;&#20010;&#38382;&#39064;&#27809;&#26377;&#32473;&#20104;&#36275;&#22815;&#30340;&#37325;&#35270;&#12290;&#22312;&#36825;&#31181;&#24773;&#20917;&#19979;&#65292;&#20415;&#25644;&#29992;&#25112;&#20105;&#24180;&#20195;&#22823;&#25630;&#32676;&#20247;&#36816;&#21160;&#12289;&#24320;&#23637;&#25919;&#27835;&#21644;&#20891;&#20107;&#26007;&#20105;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#32463;&#39564;&#65292;&#26469;&#20174;&#20107;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#12290;&#21508;&#32423;&#24178;&#37096;&#22823;&#22810;&#26159;&#22312;&#25112;&#20105;&#24180;&#20195;&#22823;&#25630;&#32676;&#20247;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#29615;&#22659;&#20013;&#25104;&#38271;&#36215;&#26469;&#30340;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#37027;&#20123;&#20570;&#27861;&#39550;&#36731;&#23601;&#29087;&#65292;&#20063;&#20197;&#20026;&#25644;&#29992;&#36825;&#20123;&#32463;&#39564;&#23601;&#33021;&#22815;&#20351;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#32463;&#27982;&#24314;&#35774;&#36827;&#34892;&#24471;&#26356;&#24555;&#26356;&#22909;&#12290;&#20110;&#26159;&#65292;&#35748;&#20026;&#25630;&#24314;&#35774;&#27604;&#36807;&#21435;&#25171;&#20183;&#26356;&#23481;&#26131;&#30340;&#24773;&#32490;&#36805;&#36895;&#34067;&#24310;&#24320;&#26469;&#12290;
&#23545;&#20110;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#20013;&#20986;&#29616;&#30340;&#35768;&#22810;&#28151;&#20081;&#21644;&#20559;&#24046;&#65292;&#24403;&#26102;&#35768;&#22810;&#20154;&#20063;&#19981;&#26159;&#23436;&#20840;&#27809;&#26377;&#30475;&#21040;&#65292;&#20294;&#24448;&#24448;&#21482;&#26159;&#25226;&#23427;&#20204;&#30475;&#20316;&#24418;&#21183;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#25903;&#27969;&#65292;&#26159;&#21069;&#36827;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#38590;&#20813;&#35201;&#20184;&#20986;&#30340;&#20195;&#20215;&#12290;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#24320;&#22987;&#21518;&#65292;&#20154;&#20204;&#30456;&#24403;&#26222;&#36941;&#22320;&#25509;&#21463;&#36825;&#26679;&#19968;&#31181;&#35266;&#28857;&#65292;&#21363;&#35748;&#20026;&#26368;&#37325;&#35201;&#12289;&#26368;&#21487;&#36149;&#30340;&#26159;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#28909;&#24773;&#21644;&#24178;&#21170;&#65292;&#26377;&#20102;&#23427;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#21019;&#36896;&#20986;&#20154;&#38388;&#22855;&#36857;&#65292;&#25285;&#24515;&#32416;&#20559;&#20250;&#25439;&#20260;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#31215;&#26497;&#24615;&#12290;&#20107;&#23454;&#19978;&#65292;&#21482;&#26377;&#27491;&#30830;&#22320;&#39046;&#23548;&#32676;&#20247;&#21462;&#24471;&#20999;&#23454;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#25165;&#33021;&#30495;&#27491;&#20445;&#25252;&#21644;&#21457;&#25381;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#31215;&#26497;&#24615;&#65307;&#32780;&#36829;&#32972;&#33258;&#28982;&#35268;&#24459;&#21644;&#32463;&#27982;&#35268;&#24459;&#30340;&#20570;&#27861;&#65292;&#22840;&#22823;&#30340;&#12289;&#34394;&#20551;&#30340;&#12289;&#32473;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#24102;&#26469;&#30772;&#22351;&#30340;&#8220;&#36291;&#36827;&#25104;&#26524;&#8221;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#20250;&#25439;&#20260;&#20154;&#27665;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#31215;&#26497;&#24615;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#26368;&#32456;&#20250;&#20005;&#37325;&#25439;&#23475;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#23454;&#38469;&#21033;&#30410;&#12290;
&#33258;&#20174;&#20005;&#21385;&#25209;&#35780;&#21453;&#20882;&#36827;&#20197;&#21518;&#65292;&#20826;&#20869;&#39046;&#23548;&#23618;&#30340;&#27665;&#20027;&#29983;&#27963;&#24320;&#22987;&#19981;&#27491;&#24120;&#65292;&#23478;&#38271;&#21046;&#12289;&#19968;&#35328;&#22530;&#20316;&#39118;&#30427;&#34892;&#12290;&#20877;&#21152;&#19978;&#32570;&#20047;&#31185;&#23398;&#27714;&#23454;&#30340;&#24577;&#24230;&#65292;&#24448;&#24448;&#25226;&#24037;&#20316;&#20013;&#30340;&#24847;&#35265;&#20998;&#27495;&#65292;&#25226;&#33021;&#21542;&#23436;&#25104;&#35768;&#22810;&#33073;&#31163;&#23454;&#38469;&#30340;&#39640;&#25351;&#26631;&#21644;&#24037;&#20316;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#37117;&#35828;&#25104;&#20005;&#37325;&#30340;&#25919;&#27835;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;&#24456;&#22823;&#30340;&#25919;&#27835;&#21387;&#21147;&#12290;&#22312;&#36825;&#31181;&#24773;&#20917;&#19979;&#65292;&#20826;&#20869;&#19981;&#21516;&#24847;&#35265;&#23601;&#38590;&#20197;&#25552;&#20986;&#21644;&#22362;&#25345;&#65292;&#32780;&#25903;&#25345;&#29978;&#33267;&#36814;&#21512;&#30340;&#20027;&#24352;&#21364;&#23481;&#26131;&#24471;&#21040;&#36190;&#25196;&#65292;&#23548;&#33268;&#20826;&#20869;&#28363;&#38271;&#36215;&#28014;&#22840;&#34394;&#25253;&#12289;&#35828;&#20551;&#35805;&#12289;&#24378;&#36843;&#21629;&#20196;&#31561;&#19981;&#33391;&#20316;&#39118;&#12290;&#36825;&#26679;&#65292;&#20973;&#20027;&#35266;&#24895;&#26395;&#21644;&#20027;&#35266;&#24847;&#24535;&#21150;&#20107;&#12289;&#22836;&#33041;&#21457;&#28909;&#12289;&#24613;&#20110;&#27714;&#25104;&#30340;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;&#24613;&#20110;&#36807;&#28193;&#21040;&#20849;&#20135;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;&#23601;&#25104;&#20026;&#38590;&#20197;&#36991;&#20813;&#30340;&#20102;&#12290;
&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#21457;&#21160;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#21021;&#34935;&#65292;&#26159;&#24076;&#26395;&#20197;&#26368;&#24555;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#36895;&#24230;&#23613;&#24555;&#25913;&#21464;&#36139;&#31351;&#33853;&#21518;&#38754;&#35980;&#65292;&#20351;&#20013;&#22269;&#30495;&#27491;&#21457;&#23637;&#12289;&#24378;&#22823;&#36215;&#26469;&#65292;&#20197;&#33258;&#31435;&#20110;&#19990;&#30028;&#27665;&#26063;&#20043;&#26519;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#24895;&#26395;&#65292;&#19982;&#24191;&#22823;&#24178;&#37096;&#32676;&#20247;&#30340;&#26222;&#36941;&#24895;&#26395;&#26159;&#19968;&#33268;&#30340;&#12290;&#38382;&#39064;&#22312;&#20110;&#23454;&#38469;&#24037;&#20316;&#20013;&#32972;&#31163;&#20102;&#20826;&#19968;&#36143;&#20513;&#23548;&#30340;&#23454;&#20107;&#27714;&#26159;&#30340;&#24605;&#24819;&#36335;&#32447;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#32463;&#36807;&#28145;&#20837;&#32454;&#33268;&#30340;&#35843;&#26597;&#30740;&#31350;&#21644;&#31185;&#23398;&#35770;&#35777;&#65292;&#20415;&#20174;&#20027;&#35266;&#24895;&#26395;&#20986;&#21457;&#65292;&#22840;&#22823;&#20027;&#35266;&#24847;&#24535;&#21644;&#20027;&#35266;&#21162;&#21147;&#30340;&#20316;&#29992;&#65292;&#25552;&#20986;&#20102;&#19968;&#20123;&#36229;&#36234;&#21382;&#21490;&#21457;&#23637;&#38454;&#27573;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#21644;&#26041;&#38024;&#12289;&#25919;&#31574;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;&#20102;&#23454;&#38469;&#24037;&#20316;&#20013;&#36829;&#21453;&#33258;&#28982;&#35268;&#24459;&#21644;&#32463;&#27982;&#35268;&#24459;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#12290;&#36825;&#31181;&#22836;&#33041;&#21457;&#28909;&#30340;&#29616;&#35937;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#26377;&#65292;&#20854;&#20182;&#20013;&#22830;&#39046;&#23548;&#20154;&#26377;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#22312;&#24403;&#26102;&#30340;&#20826;&#21592;&#24178;&#37096;&#20013;&#36739;&#20026;&#26222;&#36941;&#22320;&#23384;&#22312;&#65292;&#26159;&#24403;&#26102;&#37027;&#20010;&#21457;&#23637;&#38454;&#27573;&#30001;&#24613;&#20110;&#25913;&#21464;&#20013;&#22269;&#8220;&#19968;&#31351;&#20108;&#30333;&#8221;&#33853;&#21518;&#38754;&#35980;&#30340;&#24515;&#24773;&#32780;&#33804;&#21457;&#20986;&#30340;&#19968;&#31181;&#21382;&#21490;&#29616;&#35937;&#12290;&#27491;&#22914;&#37011;&#23567;&#24179;&#21518;&#26469;&#25152;&#24635;&#32467;&#30340;:&#8220;&#25105;&#20204;&#37117;&#26159;&#25630;&#38761;&#21629;&#30340;&#65292;&#25630;&#38761;&#21629;&#30340;&#20154;&#26368;&#23481;&#26131;&#29359;&#24613;&#24615;&#30149;&#12290;&#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#29992;&#24515;&#26159;&#22909;&#30340;&#65292;&#24819;&#26089;&#19968;&#28857;&#36827;&#20837;&#20849;&#20135;&#20027;&#20041;&#12290;&#36825;&#24448;&#24448;&#20351;&#25105;&#20204;&#19981;&#33021;&#20919;&#38745;&#22320;&#20998;&#26512;&#20027;&#23458;&#35266;&#26041;&#38754;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#20174;&#32780;&#36829;&#21453;&#23458;&#35266;&#19990;&#30028;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#35268;&#24459;&#12290;&#8221;[2]&#20174;&#21478;&#19968;&#26041;&#38754;&#30475;&#65292;&#22312;&#25509;&#36830;&#19981;&#26029;&#30340;&#32988;&#21033;&#38754;&#21069;&#65292;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#30340;&#23041;&#26395;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#39640;&#65292;&#21548;&#21040;&#30340;&#36190;&#25196;&#30340;&#35805;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#22810;&#65292;&#20182;&#36880;&#28176;&#39556;&#20658;&#36215;&#26469;&#65292;&#36827;&#32780;&#24320;&#22987;&#32972;&#31163;&#20826;&#30340;&#27665;&#20027;&#38598;&#20013;&#21046;&#21407;&#21017;&#12290;&#27491;&#26159;&#30001;&#20110;&#36825;&#20123;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#36731;&#29575;&#22320;&#21457;&#21160;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#24182;&#20351;&#20043;&#33021;&#22815;&#19968;&#21700;&#32780;&#36215;&#65292;&#36941;&#21450;&#20840;&#22269;&#65292;&#20174;&#32780;&#23548;&#33268;&#21363;&#20415;&#21457;&#29616;&#20102;&#38382;&#39064;&#20063;&#38590;&#20197;&#24471;&#21040;&#21450;&#26102;&#32416;&#27491;&#12290;
&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#22833;&#35823;&#26159;&#22312;&#24314;&#35774;&#36895;&#24230;&#19978;&#24613;&#20110;&#27714;&#25104;&#65292;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#30340;&#26368;&#22823;&#22833;&#35823;&#26159;&#22312;&#25152;&#26377;&#21046;&#20851;&#31995;&#19978;&#30450;&#30446;&#27714;&#32431;&#12290;&#20004;&#32773;&#20849;&#21516;&#30340;&#25945;&#35757;&#65292;&#24402;&#26681;&#21040;&#24213;&#65292;&#26159;&#38480;&#20110;&#24403;&#26102;&#23545;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#30340;&#35748;&#35782;&#65292;&#33073;&#31163;&#20102;&#20013;&#22269;&#31038;&#20250;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#21457;&#23637;&#27700;&#24179;&#30340;&#29616;&#23454;&#65292;&#36829;&#32972;&#20102;&#32463;&#27982;&#21644;&#31038;&#20250;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#23458;&#35266;&#35268;&#24459;&#12290;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#34429;&#28982;&#22312;&#26576;&#20123;&#26041;&#38754;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#19968;&#23450;&#30340;&#25104;&#26524;&#65292;&#20294;&#20026;&#27492;&#32780;&#20184;&#20986;&#30340;&#20195;&#20215;&#21364;&#26159;&#24040;&#22823;&#30340;&#12290;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;&#23545;&#31038;&#20250;&#29983;&#20135;&#21147;&#36896;&#25104;&#20102;&#26497;&#22823;&#30772;&#22351;&#65292;&#32473;&#22269;&#23478;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#24102;&#26469;&#20102;&#28798;&#38590;&#24615;&#30340;&#25439;&#22833;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#20826;&#22312;&#39046;&#23548;&#20840;&#38754;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#12289;&#25506;&#32034;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#24314;&#35774;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#36947;&#36335;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#30340;&#19968;&#27425;&#20005;&#37325;&#22833;&#35823;&#12290;&#36825;&#20854;&#20013;&#65292;&#21487;&#20379;&#20511;&#37492;&#30340;&#25945;&#35757;&#26159;&#38750;&#24120;&#28145;&#21051;&#30340;&#65292;&#20540;&#24471;&#21518;&#20154;&#27704;&#36828;&#27762;&#21462;&#12290;
&#20851;&#20110;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#24635;&#36335;&#32447;&#12289;&#8220;&#22823;&#36291;&#36827;&#8221;&#36816;&#21160;&#21644;&#20892;&#26449;&#20154;&#27665;&#20844;&#31038;&#21270;&#36816;&#21160;&#65292;1981&#24180;6&#26376;&#20826;&#30340;&#21313;&#19968;&#23626;&#20845;&#20013;&#20840;&#20250;&#36890;&#36807;&#30340;&#12298;&#20851;&#20110;&#24314;&#22269;&#20197;&#26469;&#20826;&#30340;&#33509;&#24178;&#21382;&#21490;&#38382;&#39064;&#30340;&#20915;&#35758;&#12299;&#30340;&#35780;&#20215;&#26159;&#31185;&#23398;&#30340;&#12289;&#23458;&#35266;&#20844;&#27491;&#30340;&#12290;&#12298;&#20915;&#35758;&#12299;&#25351;&#20986;:&#8220;&#19968;&#20061;&#20116;&#20843;&#24180;&#65292;&#20826;&#30340;&#20843;&#22823;&#20108;&#27425;&#20250;&#35758;&#36890;&#36807;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#20027;&#20041;&#24314;&#35774;&#24635;&#36335;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

This is crazy&#12290;This is insane&#65281;

å°ç±³ææºå®ç½ââå°ç±³ææºå¯ä¸å®æ¹æ*£åéå®ï¼å°ç±³2S ï¿¥1699 ï¼å°ç±³2A ï¿¥1499

By Leo Mirani @lmirani 10 hours ago

Lei Jun, CEO of Chinese mobile phone company Xiaomi, confirmed today on his Sina Weibo account that a recent round of funding valued the company at *$10 billion*. He did not go into details but that means the three-year-old company, valued last year at $4 billion, is now worth nearly twice as much as Blackberry and is on par with Lenovo, founded in 1984. Quartz first reported the prospective rise in Xiaomis valuation two months ago. The companys rapid rise is all the more astonishing considering that Xiaomi only makes mobile phones, sells them only in China, Taiwan and Hong Kong, and hadnt hit the market until two years ago. Heres how Xiaomis valuation got so big:

*Good value*: Xiaomi phones are very cheap. They are also rather attractive. The Xiaomi Hongmi, released earlier this month, is priced at $130. Yet it offers a large, high-resolution screen, fast processor, and a good camera. Millions of people signed up to get one as soon as the phone launched. Its higher-end phones retail in the region of $300. That renders moot comparisons to Apple ($600 and upwards for the iPhone 5) and even Samsungs mid-range devices (between $200 and $300). And it explains why a company that sold just 7 million devices for $2 billion in revenue last year can double its forecast for this year to 15 million, and then raise it again to 20 million.

*Great timing*: The mobile landscape has changed beyond recognition in the past two years. Global smartphones sales doubled from about 100 million per quarter in 2011 to well over 200 million in the first three moths of this year. The rise of the mobile phone has affected everything from website design and traffic to the personal computer business. Xiaomi entered the market just at the cusp of this boom. With its high-quality, low price devices and a chief executive who emulates Steve Jobs it was always going to do well. 

*Huge potential*: Xiaomi recently displaced Apple to become the sixth-largest selling smartphone maker in China but it only controls a mere 5% of the market. Its CEO wants to do more with the platform he provides, likening the phones Xiaomi sells to Amazons Kindles. He should know a thing or two about that; he made his first fortune with Joyo.com, a large e-commerce company that Amazon bought for $75 million in 2004. And then there is the rest of the world, which Xiaomi, with its image yet untarnished, may have a better chance of wooing than its peers Huawei and Lenovo.

How Xiaomi became as big as Lenovo in just three years &#8211; Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kolaps

*$10 billion*

A value of a HYPE.

Don't get too exciting about it!


----------



## cirr

Kolaps said:


> *$10 billion*
> 
> A value of a HYPE.
> 
> Don't get too exciting about it!



It is a great pity that Taiwan's HTC has gone from a darling of the market to an outcast in a short span of time&#12290;

This is the world we are living&#12290;


----------



## peaceful

cirr said:


> It is a great pity that Taiwan's HTC has gone from a darling of the market to an outcast in a short span of time&#12290;
> 
> This is the world we are living&#12290;



Taiwan is only capable of producing low end crap, they don't have decent R&D capacity whatsoever. 

In case you can't agree with me, tell me how many research paper produced by Taiwanese researchers got pbulished on Science / Nature in 2012. 

I repeat: it is small island dedicated to low end products.


----------



## shuttler

*After Geely (see below), Great Wall Motors annouces its H1, 2013 results*:


*Great Wall Motor says H1 net profit up 73.7 pct at 4.1 bln yuan
*

link

HONG KONG | Thu Aug 22, 2013 5:07am EDT








Aug 22 - For a full statement on the results of Great Wall Motor Co Ltd , which is China's top manufacturer of sport utility vehicles and pick-up trucks, please click on: here (Reporting by Twinnie Siu and Christina Lo in HONG KONG; Editing by Lee Chyen Yee)






credit: caradvice.com.au





credit: caradvice.com.au





*China's Great Wall aiming to sell vehicles in US around 2015
*
By Chris Pauker
Posted Apr 24th 2013 5:29PM

link







Stop us if you've heard this one before: "The Chinese are coming." According to Automotive News, Great Wall Motor Co. plans to sell its vehicles in the US by around 2015. The Chinese automaker has been researching its planned expansion for the last two years, looking at everything from regulatory hurdles to establishing a dealer network, as well as customer needs and wants.

Although it isn't immediately clear what models the company plans to market here in the US, it is apparently looking at establishing a factory stateside. The company currently sells its wares in 76 countries and regions around the globe, but has yet to attempt to crack the US or Canada. Great Wall may be China's largest purveyor of SUVs, but it has a full lineup of models to choose from &#8211; it brought 26 vehicles to last weekend's press day for the Shanghai Motor Show, including a stand-alone section for its Haval brand of SUVs.

Of course, the Asian nation's automakers have been promising to bring their vehicles to the US market for years now, but to date, not one has made a full-fledged effort. Not Chery, not Changfeng, not anybody. At the moment, the only Chinese-built cars sold in North America are Honda Fit models, and they are only available in Canada (however, General Motors recently opened the door to importing their own Chinese-built models).

Having said all that, Great Wall is one of China's most respected and most financially established automakers, and it has a lot of experience building factories in other markets (admittedly mostly knock-down plants), as well as exporting vehicles. It seems all but inevitable that Chinese automakers will eventually offer vehicles to US consumers in real volume, but for the moment, there's still a lot of debate about how quickly that reality will set in. To wit, a recent study by Bernstein Research suggested that Chinese automakers still have a decade or more of development before they will be able to field globally competitive products.

News Source: Automotive News - sub. req.

Image Credit: Newspress 





shuttler said:


> *Geely H1 net profit up 9% on overseas sales*
> 
> Updated: 2012-08-23 09:35 ( Xinhua)
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-08/23/content_15699976.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emgrand EC-718*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#20840;&#29699;&#40560; GLEAGLE GX7*






shuttler said:


> *Geely McCar Comes with its Own Electric Scooter in the Trunk*
> 
> Geely McCar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: gizmag
> *Here&#8217;s a concept that carries some junk in its trunk. OK, so it&#8217;s not junk &#8211; it&#8217;s actually a three-wheeled scooter, and the McCar packs it away in its trunk to give you even more motoring mobility.
> *
> 
> 
> *Unveiled at the Shanghai Auto Show*, Geely (the Chinese manufacturer and owner of Volvo) introduced this unique concept to the world. The McCar (no, you won&#8217;t find it on the menu at McDonalds) is a cool and compact hybrid that comes with a folding three-wheeled electric scooter in the rear. With enough seating for four, the two-door Geely McCar charges its electric scooter while its packed away in the trunk.
> 
> Available with either battery or hybrid power, the McCar offers enough juice to get you to your destination at a reasonable pace. If you go with the 12kWh battery, it has range of 93 miles, a top speed of 52 mph and it takes six hours to recharge. When it comes to the 8kWh plug-in hybrid, the McCar can go 31 miles on electric power and 373 miles on gas and battery, with a top speed of 80 mph and a recharge time of two hours. When it&#8217;s time to pull out the scooter, you can clock speeds of up to 18 mph (it has a range of 18 miles and it takes two hours to charge). If you don&#8217;t want the scooter, feel free to swap it for a standard fold-up wheelchair.
> 
> Even though it&#8217;s still a concept, there&#8217;s a good chance that the McCar might actually go into production, as Geely has plans to mass produce electric and hybrid cars by the end of next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: media.ft
> 
> Geely McCar Concept - YouTube


----------



## beijingwalker

*Another blow for India: Nokia threatens to move its manufacturing to China*
By Leo Mirani	@lmirani	August 23, 2013	



> Its been a rough week for the Indian economy. The rupee scraped new lows most days this week, stocks sank and bond yields rose. Though there has been some respite towards the close of the week, a gloom has descended over the land. And its about to get darker.
> 
> The Indian Express newspaper reports today that Nokia, once a great champion of India, is considering shutting down its factory in the southern state of Tamil Nadu. With 8,000 employees, it is one of the largest Nokia operates, and has so far produced some 800 million phones.
> 
> According to the paper, Nokia said in an unofficial letter to the Ministry of Commerce and Industry that it would be more cost efficient for Nokia to have transferred the manufacture of mobile phones to China and to import them to Indian market rather than manufacture them in Chennai. The letter was written in June and received by the ministry last month, pre-dating the current rupee crisis. But the timing of its release couldnt be worse. Already foreign investors are wary of putting money in India and many who can are pulling their cash out.
> 
> Nokias reasons are twofold. First, the state of Tamil Nadu had agreed to give Nokia back the 4% value-added tax that the company had paid on phones shipped from its factories there. This has not happened, according to Nokia. Second, the central government is seeking Rs 20.8 billion ($329 million) in back taxes on income from downloads on phones made in India. Nokia says a bilateral tax treaty between India and Finland, where it is headquartered, negates the need to pay such taxes. India is embroiled in tax disputes with various other multinational firms, including Vodafone and Shell.
> 
> Taxation should not drive business decisions on locating operations, but current tax claims against Nokia and other multinational companies operating in India have too great an impact on the predictability and certainty of Indian business environment to be ignored, the company wrote. The political risk of operating in India has therefore become suddenly substantially higher and may inevitably influence future decisions to develop ones operations in India.
> 
> Nokia was for many years the largest-selling mobile phone in India, thanks to its deep roots in and understanding of the market, cheap and hardy phones, and good reputation. But Samsung unseated Nokia in the first quarter of this year despite strong sales of its low-end smartphones and a new, semi-smart $99 model released earlier this year.



Another blow for India: Nokia threatens to move its manufacturing to China &#8211; Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kolaps

peaceful said:


> Taiwan is only capable of producing low end crap, they don't have decent R&D capacity whatsoever.
> 
> In case you can't agree with me, tell me how many research paper produced by Taiwanese researchers got pbulished on Science / Nature in 2012.
> 
> I repeat: it is small island dedicated to low end products.



Taiwan is a small island with a small population. Not even bigger than a single city like Beijing, Shanghai and Tokyo. What are you expecting?

Beside, we are more focus on RnD that more related to commercialization. And I don't agree with the low end crap, Taiwan has very strong IT sector.

But anyway, beside of IT, we are a complete crap. I admit it.


----------



## Viet

can you pls stop posting endless similar threads...a bit boring, don´t you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## naveen mishra

who is stopping them......r they doing charity.......who care
fact is no buddy is buying Nokia this day.........Samsung and other mobile become more popular

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

@beijingwalker Relax , stop posting economy threads and rape threads on a defense forum , its getting really dull ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kolaps

cirr said:


> It is a great pity that Taiwan's HTC has gone from a darling of the market to an outcast in a short span of time&#12290;
> 
> This is the world we are living&#12290;



Don't get too exciting with the short gain.


----------



## conworldus

Dude, while I despise the constant China bashing from Indians on this site, there is no need to defend the undefendable in China's history, either. The USSR debt had nothing to do with the famine which is entirely the fault of gross mismanagement by Mao, who never had any education in modern economics. The tragedy is that a lot of people dead and we need to take the lesson and never repeat it again, end of the story. I don't like blaming Mao too much either because there is no use to blame a dead man for the past wrongs. We live for the future so just move forward.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Blame USSR for the starvation of million Chinese peasants. Since 1960, they forced China to pay off all the debt, even including the equipments from the Korean War. Then what do you expect Mao to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxtini

conworldus said:


> Dude, while I despise the constant China bashing from Indians on this site, there is no need to defend the undefendable in China's history, either. The USSR debt had nothing to do with the famine which is entirely the fault of gross mismanagement by Mao, who never had any education in modern economics. The tragedy is that a lot of people dead and we need to take the lesson and never repeat it again, end of the story. I don't like blaming Mao too much either because there is no use to blame a dead man for the past wrongs. We live for the future so just move forward.



This historical Headline from RenMin RiBao simply reflects what kind of peoples running the government back then in China:





Back then it was agricultural statistics.
Now, it might be economic one, especially debt. The Chinese central government need to push the local government not to balloon the data, or it will cause castratrophic consequences.


----------



## Audio

This is probably connected to the fact that Nokia received a 10% share in the China Mobile 4G contract.



> Ericsson, Alcatel-Lucent and Nokia Siemens Networks all secured 10 percent each of the initial contracts, while Chinese firms Huawei and ZTE were awarded 25 percent each, but it is likely that all companies involved will be looking to secure more of the remaining work.



European Equipment Suppliers Win Third Of £2bn China Mobile 4G Contract

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Let Nokia go to china. India has Micromax local brand, who is doing well and they will capture the market and will become successful. India do not need MNC's to benefit from our middle class it is better our local brands take advantage of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lightningbolt

Just as I thought.

India is economically finished. Their growth story is all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Lightningbolt said:


> Just as I thought.
> 
> India is economically finished. Their growth story is all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

Nokia: No plans to shut Chennai manufacturing plant - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kolaps

I think India should not be dictated by Nokia.

It's Nokia who need India to make big profit, as labor cost in India is very low and it even lower with the fall of Rupee.

Why should India return the tax that Nokia paid. That is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Srinivas said:


>



what does it have to do with Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Srinivas said:


> Let Nokia go to china. India has Micromax local brand, who is doing well and they will capture the market and will become successful. India do not need MNC's to benefit from our middle class it is better our local brands take advantage of the situation.



You do know that those are Chinese mobiles tagged with micromax brand name?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Bilal. said:


> You do know that those are Chinese mobiles tagged with micromax brand name?



Some components are manufactured in China, It is profitable to manufacture here because India offers middle class to sell products rather than dumping products from another country.

So why we have to give that chance to Nokia when we can do that.

Regarding component manufacture I am sure we can also do that in the near future .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Srinivas said:


> Some components are manufactured in China, It is profitable to manufacture here because India offers middle class to sell products rather than dumping products from another country.
> 
> So why we have to give that chance to Nokia when we can do that.
> 
> Regarding component manufacture I am sure we can also do that in the near future .....



No they are completely Chinese manufactured and designed. A Pakistani company QMobile is doing the same and their sets are identical to micromax.



Srinivas said:


> Some components are manufactured in China, It is profitable to manufacture here because India offers middle class to sell products rather than dumping products from another country.
> 
> So why we have to give that chance to Nokia when we can do that.
> 
> Regarding component manufacture I am sure we can also do that in the near future .....



No they are completely Chinese manufactured and designed. A Pakistani company QMobile is doing the same and their sets are identical to micromax.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rustam90789

It is quite pleasing to hear such news every now and then that indian economy is crashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Bilal. said:


> No they are completely Chinese manufactured and designed. A Pakistani company QMobile is doing the same and their sets are identical to micromax.




They pick some components from a chain of chinese manufactures which they want to assemble, customize and then sell them for profits.

MicroMax is India based company may be Qmobile has collaboration with Micromax.

As I said earlier, once Micromax improves we can also manufacture the components here, product development is a cycle and there are phases in it.


----------



## Bilal.

Srinivas said:


> They pick some components from a chain of chinese manufactures which they want to assemble, customize and then sell them for profits.
> 
> MicroMax is India based company may be Qmobile has collaboration with Micromax.
> 
> As I said earlier, once Micromax improves we can also manufacture the components here, product development is a cycle and there are phases in it.



Do a bit of research and you would know what I am talking about. QMobile is not a collaboration with micromax, it just buys from the same OEM, who tags it to whatever brand name you want. If you want to live in denial then be my guest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Bilal. said:


> Do a bit of research and you would know what I am talking about. QMobile is not a collaboration with micromax, it just buys from the same OEM, who is tags it to whatever brand name you want. If you want to live in denial then be my guest



*How Micromax used China to build its business*

The history of Micromax (2011-12 revenue: Rs 1,978 crore or Rs 19.78 billion), which ventured into the mobile phone market in 2008, is one of the most fascinating success stories in the Indian consumer electronics industry.

In barely five years, the company has come to occupy the third position (by volume) in the mobile handset market in India and is at No. 12 globally.

It leads the Indian tablet market with a share of 18.4 per cent, ahead of veterans Samsung and Apple.

The Gurgaon-headquartered company owes its success not just to the ticket it puts on its products or the speed with which it puts new designs on the shelves but to how it has managed these two crucial product inputs by leveraging China.
To be more specific, the labour cost advantage and the production flexibility that China offered.

Big deal, you may say, given that almost every other handset brand in the world manufactures its products in China.

Right from the Apples to the Samsungs to many of our home-grown brands like Karbonn, a whole host of players reaped China's arbitrage advantage.

But here is the stumper: the strategy that offered Micromax its biggest advantage in its first five years is under threat and it will require a re-examination by the company - and a number of other multinationals with Chinese production - of their overall supply-chain strategies.
The reason is simple. At Shenzhen, where some of China's largest electronics manufacturers are located, the minimum wage is set for a 13.3 per cent hike from this year - a move that could have a ripple effect across the world's major technology companies.

According to some estimates, between 2005 and 2010, basic manufacturing wages in the country have soared roughly 70 per cent.

*"Eventually, Indian companies sourcing products and components from China need to develop local infrastructure. The reports of underage labourers and inhumane work conditions at some Chinese factories can have a cascading effect on the reputation of brands that source from China," says a telecom expert.
*
What has made Micromax's life a little more complicated is its recent entry into categories like tablets and LED TVs.

In short, if you were to add the increasing cost of monitoring suppliers and of compliance, that labour cost advantage Micromax enjoyed when it started out looks even more precarious.

To understand what Micromax needs to do here on, we need to first understand how the company harnessed China to reach the Top 5 bracket in the Indian mobile phone market.

*In an earlier interview to The Strategist, Rahul Sharma, co-founder, Micromax, had said: "The strategy is simple: create high volumes, reach the customer base through effective distribution, give them products that are innovative and cost-effective. Finally, create a strong brand."*

ccording to Mritunjay Kapur, country MD, Protiviti, the world's largest independent business and risk consulting firm, "Players like Micromax are constantly pushing the product profile - they have been able to identify their markets well and be where the customer is."

So, where Micromax takes barely a month or two to launch products, another big international brand requires roughly 18 months for a similar product to go through the retail pipeline.

In effect, Micromax's growth strategy has followed three clear stages, explains an industry insider.

*When it started out, the company picked handsets from China, rebadged them and sold them in the India market.

In the second stage, it realised the need to do extensive research in terms of Indian consumers' demands and product development.

Now it has crossed over into a new phase, where the company has started following a mix-and-match strategy - getting some products manufactured in China and other countries, sourcing components from abroad and manufacturing some of the newer lines in India.*
"An Apple or a Samsung, which were also getting their products manufactured in China, would demand a mark-up based on the brand value; for a newcomer like Micromax that was never an issue. So they could offer similar features at a lower price," says an industry hand.

"The basic strategy of Micromax has been 'affordable innovation'," says an ex-employee of Micromax.

"Pick up a box (of a mobile handset from any company) and you will see most are produced in China. The country clearly has built economies of scale and knows how to play it right. Why just us, manufacturing across categories is done in China, thanks to the cost efficiencies, eco-system and how they come together," says Mehrotra.

Though Micromax didn't create 'reference designs' initially - preferring to simply give instructions to its third-party manufacturers in China - it's winning strategy was to quickly start its R&D facility, create prototypes and instruct contract manufacturers on what the company expected.

How Micromax used China to build its business - Rediff.com Business

Soon they will do some R&D stuff here ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

They are playing to local audience all the sets offered by micromax have a ditto equivalent qmobile set, which, is simply a rebadged Chinese mobile. Samsung and apple design the phone and get it manufactured by china, they hold the ip, that's not the case with QMobile or micromax.

QMobile: Conquering the Pakistani market, one phone at a time &#8211; The Express Tribune

http://www.tabletphonex.com/why-ill-not-buy-micromax-canvas-4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

rustam90789 said:


> It is quite pleasing to hear such news every now and then that indian economy is crashing.



I'm absolutely loving it. Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Blame USSR for the starvation of million Chinese peasants. Since 1960, they forced China to pay off all the debt, even including the equipments from the Korean War. Then what do you expect Mao to do?



Don't find excuse for Mao. *People died, that's his responsibility.* You can't omit his fault! Don't bring USSR to cover his guilt. Never take other's mistake for Mao's own failure, OK? Your conclusion is very reluctant! 

He is a great strategist, however, he is not capable of managing a country with mature or at least rational economy policy.


----------



## shuttler

I think you guys should discuss the case of Mao's impact on China somewhere else. Why dont you start a new threat about it?


----------



## Edison Chen

Xiaomi to be Lenovo? Impossible.


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> Xiaomi to be Lenovo? Impossible.



Never say never&#12290;

By the way&#65292;Xiaomi is an internet company disguised as a hardware company&#65306;

Xiaomi Box Could Run Android Games As Well 

By Edwin Kee

08/25/2013:

Xiaomi Box Could Run Android Games As Well | Ubergizmo







Earlier this evening, we talked about this particular device known as the Xiaomi Box, but it was just a fleeting mention, as the main &#8220;meat&#8221; of the article happened to be about the 8-core processor in a future XiaoMi smartphone. Well, here we are with additional details concerning the upcoming Xiaomi Box, which happens to be a small device that enables folks who own it run Android apps on your TV, meaning you are able to stream Internet radio, video, and other kind of compatible content. Who knows? It might eventually end up as a highly affordable game console for your living room (or wherever else you prefer your man-cave to be located at). 

According to CNBeta, the folks over at Xiaomi claim that the Xiaomi Box will feature support for Android games in due time. At the moment, the Xiaomi Box will ship with a wireless remote control that allows you to navigate media. Should Xiaomi decide to throw in support for Android games into the mix, who knows, they might yet open up another revenue channel, that is by selling gamepad-style controllers. We are also not ruling out the possibility of a new hardware package that will boast of more beefed up specifications alongside a game controller, of course.


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> Xiaomi to be Lenovo? Impossible.



Never say never&#12290;

By the way&#65292;Xiaomi is an internet company disguised as a hardware company&#65306;

Xiaomi Box Could Run Android Games As Well 

By Edwin Kee

08/25/2013:

Xiaomi Box Could Run Android Games As Well | Ubergizmo






Earlier this evening, we talked about this particular device known as the Xiaomi Box, but it was just a fleeting mention, as the main meat of the article happened to be about the 8-core processor in a future XiaoMi smartphone. Well, here we are with additional details concerning the upcoming Xiaomi Box, which happens to be a small device that enables folks who own it run Android apps on your TV, meaning you are able to stream Internet radio, video, and other kind of compatible content. Who knows? It might eventually end up as a highly affordable game console for your living room (or wherever else you prefer your man-cave to be located at). 

According to CNBeta, the folks over at Xiaomi claim that the Xiaomi Box will feature support for Android games in due time. At the moment, the Xiaomi Box will ship with a wireless remote control that allows you to navigate media. Should Xiaomi decide to throw in support for Android games into the mix, who knows, they might yet open up another revenue channel, that is by selling gamepad-style controllers. We are also not ruling out the possibility of a new hardware package that will boast of more beefed up specifications alongside a game controller, of course.


----------



## rott

Bilal. said:


> You do know that those are Chinese mobiles tagged with micromax brand name?



He didn't know. lol
Or why else would he so proudly post it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

Nokia !!!!! Is Samsung giving you tough time 

Anyways India's No.1 is long gone title for Nokia.


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese Smartphone Manufacturer, Xiaomi Overtakes BlackBerry in Valuation	*
link
Published on: 26th Aug 2013	





*Fast rising Chinese smartphone manufacturer, Xiaomi* says that it has secured additional investment taking its valuation to around US$10 billion -- which is higher than ailing BlackBerry's market capitalisation.	

Xiaomi's CEO, Lei Jun confirmed the fresh round of investment funding via a short note on his Weibo microblogging account.	

In the short message he didn't expand on who the investors are of the size of their capital injection into the company.	

The company was last known to have raised money from investors in June 2012, when it pulled in US$216 million, and valued the company at US$4 billion.

The fast growing company is now the fifth largest smartphone vendor in China, ahead of Apple, and aims to sell 15 million handsets this year.

The company only started selling smartphones in the middle of 2011, and has recently secured its first handset sales agreement with China Mobile.





talkandroid.com










gizchina





Xiaomi Mi-2S 32GB
Credit: nvonews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to the grand release of Mi3 on 5th Sept&#12290;2013.


----------



## My-Analogous

beijingwalker said:


> what does it have to do with Japan?



He has have Indian made mobile


----------



## Menace2Society

Don't worry Indians, you should start producing rubber dildos on mass global scale.

Then you can shove them in your mouths and finally STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Srinivas said:


> *How Micromax used China to build its business*



I don't see anything in that article to suggest that Micromax is building components in India. It is still sourcing components from outside and assembling the final product in India. The only innovation they are doing is mixing and matching components based on Indian consumer trends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

Lightningbolt said:


> I'm absolutely loving it. Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people as far as I'm concerned.



good news for any loser like you ...


----------



## ephone

Well, I think HTC ONE is pretty good.



peaceful said:


> Taiwan is only capable of producing low end crap, they don't have decent R&D capacity whatsoever.
> 
> In case you can't agree with me, tell me how many research paper produced by Taiwanese researchers got pbulished on Science / Nature in 2012.
> 
> I repeat: it is small island dedicated to low end products.


----------



## livingdead

never heard about xiomi.


----------



## shuttler

*BYD's First-Half Net Profit Jumps to CNY427 Million*
By Dow Jones Business News, August 25, 2013, 08:25:00 AM EDT
link
By Joanne Chiu


























above auto photo credits: BYD





*BYD Zero-emission buses launched in USA
*
Credit:fleetsandfuels.com





*BYD - Qin
*




*BYD Surui*












link to above photo credits: 



*HONG KONG--BYD Co. (002594.SZ, 1211.HK)* expects a weak third-quarter performance after the Chinese battery and car maker on Sunday reported a sharp rise in first-half net on the back of rising car sales and narrowed losses from solar operations.

The Shenzhen-based company, Warren Buffett's highest-profile investment in China, said in a statement its net profit for the six months ended June 30 was 427 million yuan ($69.8 million), up from CNY16.27 million a year earlier. The increase was in line with the company's earlier forecasts for a net profit of CNY400 million to CNY500 million.

MidAmerican Energy Holdings Co., a unit of Mr. Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc. (BRKA), owns a 10% stake in BYD.

It forecast net profit of CNY430 million to CNY477 million for the January-September period, reflecting a sharp jump from CNY20.9 million in the year-earlier period but also implying only a small profit contribution from the third quarter, which falls into the traditional weak season for the automobile market in China. Continued losses from its solar operations as well as intensifying competition in the smartphone manufacturing industry would also weigh on its profitability, the company said.

In the first-half, BYD's revenue rose 13% to CNY24.24 billion, of which revenue from car sales rose 19% to CNY12.77 Billion, contributing more than half of all revenue. The company sold 250,000 cars in the first six months--up from 25% a year earlier and accounted for half of its full-year sale target of 500,000 cars. It didn't disclose the number of alternative-fuel cars it sold in the first half.

The Chinese car maker plans to launch more new car models, including a new high-end sport utility vehicle and a plug- in hybrid car called Qin in the second half, it said.

Meanwhile, handset components and assembly operations contributed CNY9.02 billion in BYD's first-half revenue, up 6.6% from a year earlier and accounted for 37% of the total revenue, thanks to the launch of for smartphone products from its customers which include Nokia Corp. (NOK, NOK1V.HE), Taiwan'sHTC Corp. (2498.TW, HTCXF), Korea'sSamsung Electronics Co. (005930.SE, SSNHZ) and China's Huawei Technologies Co.

Same as last year, the company didn't recommend a first-half dividend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

beijingwalker said:


> what does it have to do with Japan?



This guy believe all Orientals are the same.


----------



## cirr

*Daimler to invest &#8364;2b to expand China production*

August 28, 2013

BEIJING, Aug 28 &#8212; Daimler AG, the maker of Mercedes- Benz cars, plans to invest &#8364;2 billion (RM9 billion) in China building its largest car factory as it seeks to challenge BMW and Audi in the country.

The plant is scheduled for completion as early as 2014 and will help Daimler double China production to more than 200,000 units a year, Hubertus Troska, 53, head of the China business, said in Beijing today. The investments will also go into an engine plant and other auto production facilities.

While Daimler is planning to sell about 300,000 vehicles by the middle of the decade with the introduction of 20 new or upgraded models, Volkswagen AG&#8217;s Audi reached that milestone in 2011 and Bayerische Motoren Werke AG did so last year. That means Daimler needs to step up expansion in China to meet its goal of becoming the world&#8217;s top luxury-car maker by 2020.

&#8220;Daimler has begun a catching-up process and is taking the right steps now,&#8221; said Juergen Pieper, a Frankfurt-based analyst with Bankhaus Metzler. &#8220;They didn&#8217;t prioritize the market as Volkswagen or BMW did a couple of years ago. Daimler is now correcting this mistake.&#8221;

The Stuttgart, Germany-based company last year appointed Troska to be the company&#8217;s first management board member to oversee operations in China. Prior to that, Troska ran the Mercedes trucks unit.

China improvement

Since then, he merged the company&#8217;s two distribution arms in China and set up a support unit to coordinate marketing, sales and training initiatives in the country.

China is set to become Daimler&#8217;s largest market as early as 2015, Troska said.

&#8220;If we&#8217;re not more successful in China, our goal of global position number one will be very difficult to achieve,&#8221; Troska said. &#8220;There&#8217;s a recognition that we need to improve our performance in China vis-a-vis some of our competitors.&#8221;

The automaker, which has a target of selling more than 1.4 million cars globally this year, will introduce its revamped E- class sedan later this week and the new S-class sedan later this year in China, which accounts for more than half of worldwide sales of the model.

On Daimler&#8217;s first Chinese engine plant, which will begin production in the fourth quarter, the company expects to begin shipping some parts to Germany from next year, Troska said. The quality of China-made components will be as good as if they were manufactured in Germany, he said.

Jimmy Cao, a BMW China spokesman, said that currently the company&#8217;s production at its China plants is for the Chinese market. Audi China spokesman Martin Kuehl said the carmaker doesn&#8217;t export from China. &#8212; Bloomberg

- See more at: Daimler to invest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Google VP Hugo Barra joins Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi*

_Summary: Former Google executive Hugo Barra has joined Chinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi to help the company develop and manage its product portfolio._

By Charlie Osborne

In what is likely to be a windfall for Xiaomi, Google executive Hugo Barra is joining the firm and taking on the role of Global Vice President to help the Chinese smartphone creator grow internationally.

Hugo Barra has confirmed a move to Xiaomi, a Chinese smartphone manufacturer that has gone from strength to strength in recent years. While well-known in China, the brand is not often recognizable outside of Asia -- which is what Barra will attempt to tackle in his new role.

The former vice president of product management for Android at Google has worked for the tech giant for nearly five and a half years. A regular face at Google events and product launches, Barra has been heavily involved in development and expansion of the Android operating system, but will now focus his attention on the global expansion of Xiaomi products.

The Beijing-based company separates itself from cheap handset makers by manufacturing customized Android smartphones. Recently valued at $10 billion, the company claims a 2.5 percent stake in the Chinese smartphone market. In comparison, according to Analysys International, Apple has a 4.6 percent market share, and Samsung claims a market share of 18.6 percent.

Xiaomi has only been in operation for the past two years, but hopes to sell 20 million devices this year.

In a statement, Google confirmed the departure, and said that while the company will miss him, the tech giant is "excited that he is staying within the Android ecosystem."

Barra later took to Google+ to publish his thoughts on the move, calling it a "new career chapter" after working with the Google Android team for nearly three years. Barra said:

*"In a few weeks, I'll be joining the Xiaomi team in China to help them expand their incredible product portfolio and business globally &#8212; as Vice President, Xiaomi Global. I'm really looking forward to this new challenge, and am particularly excited about the opportunity to continue to help drive the Android ecosystem.

It has been an amazing ride and true honor to be part of the Android team at Google."*

Google VP Hugo Barra joins Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi | ZDNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*New 7-D cinema steals the thunder in Shanghai*
Updated: 2013-08-30 07:29 By Matt Hodges in Shanghai ( China Daily)

Chinadaily.com.cn







An audience has fun with so-called 7-D cinema on Wednesday during the Shanghai International Science and Art Exhibition.GAO ERQIANG / CHINA DAILY



Seven Wonders of the World, seven-star hotels and now, according to its creators at least, witness the arrival of 7-D cinema - complete with handheld guns, machine-created bubbles, and a few early glitches.

*Shanghai Qing Yu Intelligent Systems Engineering* claims to have come up with the concept and plans to commercialize it locally this fall.

The company is running a pilot version at the Shanghai International Science and Art Exhibition, which kicked off on Wednesday and runs until Monday.

The concept remains a little vague and may be just a clever marketing ploy - even the company's project director confessed to not knowing what one of the D's represented - but it more closely resembles a theme park attraction or multiple-user arcade game than a screening at your nearest multiplex.

In addition to 3-D specs, rotating seats and smoke machines, which have garnered lukewarm reaction as theaters worldwide experiment with films in 3-D and 4-D, 7-D has plastic ray guns and shoot-'em-up style arcade games.

"3-D is purely visual; 4-D is mostly about movement, that is, vibrating and rotating seats; 5-D is more sensual, such as thunder and lightning, water splashes and changes in temperature," said Ray Zhang, who works for the company. "There is no 6-D, actually. And 7-D refers to the interaction between man and machine."

Local media accounted for the lost dimension by referring to the interactivity between users on-screen, but it was unclear how this differs, if at all, from regular multiplayer games.

Meanwhile, the website of People's Daily reported on what sounded like similar 7-D cinemas opening in Beijing in March, and in Zhoukou city, Henan province, in July.

The latter features electronic guns and the simulated effect of wind, rain, thunder and snow "as though you are a character in the movie," it said.

"This is like the next evolution of computer games. It takes that as a basic foundation, but up to 50 people can (potentially) enjoy the experience at once. I feel that it's more like a movie than a game," Zhang said. "We can also tailor this attraction in different ways for different clients."

The company has invested 5 million yuan ($817,000) in the project and will open its first outlet to the public somewhere in the city's Jiading district in October, according to Zhang.

One 15-minute "movie" or ride will cost around 50 yuan per person. "If the market responds well, we'll expand."

At Shanghai Exhibition Center on Wednesday a long line had formed around a spacious black cube. Inside, six people bucked around on what looked like a borrowed roller coaster car in front of a large screen.

They were issued electronic glasses and video-game guns on the way in, asked to choose from one of three "movies" (10-minute computer game animations ranging from pirate attacks to air raids), and assigned characters. Afterwards, each was awarded a separate score.

The attraction opened at 9:30 am and within two hours only one of the six guns was still working due to damage done to the electronic cables.

"Come back tomorrow and have a go," said an exhibitor manning the exit door.

Shanghai local Mark Chen, 12, said the experience was "richer and more enjoyable" than playing on his Xbox, despite the technological hiccup, but still fell short of expectations. "The 3-D effects were okay, but the gun didn't work. It felt more cinematic than gamelike, because there wasn't enough interaction."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

2013????500????? ???????(??)_??_???
2013??500?50 ??123-???
China Enterprise Confederation/China Enterprise Directors Association (CEC/CEDA) post the new Top 500 enterprises of China
In 2012, top 500 enterprises 
Total Assets&#65306;151trillion Yuan(24.7trillion $), 
total operating income:50.02trillion Yuan(8.17 trillion $, 67% of Top500 of US), 
Pay taxes&#65306;600billion $,36% of China's tax
The last one operating income:19.8billion Yuan(3.23 billion $)
In which 132 of them operating income is more than 100billion Yuan(16.3billion$)
310 State-owned enterprises and 190 private enterprise,
Top 30 of them:
No. Income(BN$) Enterprises
1	462.52 China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation
2	438.48 China National Petroleum Corporation
3	307.68 State Grid Corporation
4	138.95 China Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Limited
5	116.58 China Construction Bank
6	106.19 Agricultural Bank of China
7	101.46 Bank of China
8	99.87 China Mobile
9	93.41 China State Construction Engineering Corporation
10	86.04 China National Offshore Oil Corporation
11	79.55 China Railway Construction Corporation
12	79.08 China Railway Group Limited
13	78.59 Shanghai Automotive Group Co., Ltd.
14	75.95 China Life Insurance Company
15	74.05 China Sinochem Corporation
16	68.75 China Southern Power Grid Co., Ltd.
17	66.89 China First Automobile Group
18	63.63 Dongfeng Motor Corporation
19	59.82 China North Industries Group
20	57.15 China CITIC Group
21	56.20 Shenhua Group
22	55.54 China Ping An Insurance Co., Ltd.
23	55.03 China Telecom
24	54.07 China Resources National Corporation
25	53.41 China Minmetals Corporation
26	52.51 China Post
27	49.45 China Ordnance Equipment Group
28	49.12 China Aviation Industry Group
29	48.80 China Communications Construction Group
30	47.10 Baosteel Group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Operation of Electric Trams for the City of Shenyang, Liaoning Province - the Host city of the 12th National Games*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/275057-2013-shenyang-liaoning-12th-national-games-page-ranking-china-12-a.html#post4715931

Photo credits: Xinhua

8&#26376;15&#26085;&#65292;&#23186;&#20307;&#35760;&#32773;&#21644;&#37096;&#20998;&#24066;&#27665;&#22312;&#27784;&#38451;&#26691;&#20185;&#26426;&#22330;&#20056;&#22352;&#39318;&#36255;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#20010;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#32593;&#8212;&#8212;&#27784;&#38451;&#27985;&#21335;&#26032;&#21306;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#32593;&#24320;&#22987;&#36733;&#23458;&#35797;&#36816;&#33829;&#65292;&#24182;&#23558;&#20110;9&#26376;15&#26085;&#27491;&#24335;&#36816;&#33829;&#65292;&#22312;&#27492;&#26399;&#38388;&#24066;&#27665;&#23558;&#21487;&#20197;&#20813;&#36153;&#20056;&#22352;&#12290;&#25972;&#20010;&#36335;&#32593;&#30001;4&#26465;&#32447;&#36335;&#32452;&#25104;&#65292;&#32447;&#36335;&#24635;&#38271;&#32422;60&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#20849;&#35774;&#36710;&#31449;67&#20010;&#12290;&#30456;&#23545;&#20110;&#22320;&#38081;&#65292;&#29616;&#20195;&#26377;&#36712;&#30005;&#36710;&#32447;&#36335;&#36896;&#20215;&#20165;&#20026;&#22320;&#38081;&#30340;1&#65295;8&#65293;1&#65295;4&#65292;&#24314;&#35774;&#21608;&#26399;&#26159;&#22320;&#38081;&#30340;1&#65295;4&#65293;1&#65295;2&#65307;&#20854;&#36733;&#23458;&#37327;&#21448;&#36828;&#39640;&#20110;&#24555;&#36895;&#20844;&#20132;&#65292;&#36710;&#36742;&#23551;&#21629;&#26356;&#26159;&#20854;3&#20493;&#65292;&#19988;&#27809;&#26377;&#23614;&#27668;&#25490;&#25918;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#21016;&#38271;&#40857;&#25668;&#65289; 

August 15, media reporters, and some people in Shenyang Tao Xian airport take the first trip tram. Day by the China North Vehicle construction of China's first modern tram network - Shenyang Hunnan New modern tram network began trial operation of passenger and will be fully operational on September 15, during which members of the public will be able to free ride. The entire road network consists of four lines form, the total line length of 60 km, a total of 67 stations. Relative to the subway, modern subway tram lines cost only 1/8-1/4, 1/4-1/2 subway construction period is; its capacity is far higher than bus rapid transit, vehicle life is its three-fold, and no emissions. Xinhua News Agency issued (Changlong photo)









































Net translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*&#19996;&#26041;&#30005;&#27668;&#36896;&#20986;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#21333;&#26426;&#23481;&#37327;&#26680;&#33021;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426; &#29992;&#20110;&#21488;&#23665;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;*  

*Dongfang Electric create the world's largest nuclear power generator unit capacity for Taishan nuclear power plant* 
2013-8-25 13:58 

guancha.cn 











8&#26376;24&#26085;&#65292;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#21333;&#26426;&#23481;&#37327;&#26680;&#33021;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21488;&#23665;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;1&#21495;1750&#20806;&#29926;&#26680;&#33021;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21457;&#36816;&#20986;&#21378;&#12290;&#24403;&#26085;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#21333;&#26426;&#23481;&#37327;&#26680;&#33021;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21488;&#23665;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;1&#21495;1750&#20806;&#29926;&#26680;&#33021;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#19996;&#26041;&#30005;&#27668;&#38598;&#22242;&#19996;&#26041;&#30005;&#26426;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#23436;&#25104;&#21046;&#36896;&#65292;&#24182;&#20174;&#22235;&#24029;&#24503;&#38451;&#24066;&#39034;&#21033;&#21457;&#36816;&#12290; 

August 24, the world's largest single capacity nuclear power generators - Taishan Nuclear Power Station 1750 MW nuclear power generators shipped factory. Day, the world's largest nuclear power generator unit capacity - 1750 MW Taishan Nuclear Power Station on the 1st nuclear generators by the Chinese Dongfang Electric Manufacturing Co., Ltd. completed and shipped from Deyang smoothly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

shuttler said:


> *BYD's First-Half Net Profit Jumps to CNY427 Million*
> By Dow Jones Business News, August 25, 2013, 08:25:00 AM EDT
> link
> By Joanne Chiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> above auto photo credits: BYD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BYD Zero-emission buses launched in USA
> *
> Credit:fleetsandfuels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BYD - Qin
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BYD Surui*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to above photo credits:
> 
> 
> 
> *HONG KONG--BYD Co. (002594.SZ, 1211.HK)* expects a weak third-quarter performance after the Chinese battery and car maker on Sunday reported a sharp rise in first-half net on the back of rising car sales and narrowed losses from solar operations.
> 
> The Shenzhen-based company, Warren Buffett's highest-profile investment in China, said in a statement its net profit for the six months ended June 30 was 427 million yuan ($69.8 million), up from CNY16.27 million a year earlier. The increase was in line with the company's earlier forecasts for a net profit of CNY400 million to CNY500 million.
> 
> MidAmerican Energy Holdings Co., a unit of Mr. Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc. (BRKA), owns a 10% stake in BYD.
> 
> It forecast net profit of CNY430 million to CNY477 million for the January-September period, reflecting a sharp jump from CNY20.9 million in the year-earlier period but also implying only a small profit contribution from the third quarter, which falls into the traditional weak season for the automobile market in China. Continued losses from its solar operations as well as intensifying competition in the smartphone manufacturing industry would also weigh on its profitability, the company said.
> 
> In the first-half, BYD's revenue rose 13% to CNY24.24 billion, of which revenue from car sales rose 19% to CNY12.77 Billion, contributing more than half of all revenue. The company sold 250,000 cars in the first six months--up from 25% a year earlier and accounted for half of its full-year sale target of 500,000 cars. It didn't disclose the number of alternative-fuel cars it sold in the first half.
> 
> The Chinese car maker plans to launch more new car models, including a new high-end sport utility vehicle and a plug- in hybrid car called Qin in the second half, it said.
> 
> Meanwhile, handset components and assembly operations contributed CNY9.02 billion in BYD's first-half revenue, up 6.6% from a year earlier and accounted for 37% of the total revenue, thanks to the launch of for smartphone products from its customers which include Nokia Corp. (NOK, NOK1V.HE), Taiwan'sHTC Corp. (2498.TW, HTCXF), Korea'sSamsung Electronics Co. (005930.SE, SSNHZ) and China's Huawei Technologies Co.
> 
> Same as last year, the company didn't recommend a first-half dividend.



Hey question i don't see any chinese cars in India 
Why are they not coming to India some cars really look nice


----------



## conworldus

Echo_419 said:


> Hey question i don't see any chinese cars in India
> Why are they not coming to India some cars really look nice



Launching a brand in a new country, especially one like India with complicated protectionist measures, is a very complicated matter. You have to consider government regulations, customer perception, and host of issues to ensure profitability. I don't think India is currently on the radar of Chinese car makers. However, Chinese cars have made headways into many countries in Africa, the Middle East, and South America.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Developereo said:


> I don't see anything in that article to suggest that Micromax is building components in India. It is still sourcing components from outside and assembling the final product in India. The only innovation they are doing is mixing and matching components based on Indian consumer trends.



Micromax is made in China... Thanks to the ignorance Indian who buy "made in China"


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Beast said:


> Micromax is made in China... Thanks to the ignorance Indian who buy "made in China"



So is apple I phone... does that make it a Chinese product... no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Why Nokia Is Down and Out in China and India - Businessweek

Nokia&#8217;s (NOK) fall has been particularly brutal in Asia. The mobile-phone maker that Microsoft (MSFT) wants to buy for $7.17 billion once ruled China and India, but the Finnish company has suffered dizzying declines. Nokia no longer even ranks among China&#8217;s top 10 smartphone brands, says Melissa Chau, Singapore-based analyst with IDC. With a market share of less than 1 percent, Nokia just disappears into a group of anonymous others. &#8220;I can&#8217;t even give you a number,&#8221; Chau says.


----------



## acid rain

Who gives a cr@p about what a dead company says?

But its amusing to see chinese and pakistani posters wetting their pants with glee. LOL.


----------



## IndoCarib

acid rain said:


> Who gives a cr@p about what a dead company says?
> 
> But its amusing to see chinese and pakistani posters wetting their pants with glee. LOL.



You know what they say; ignorance is bliss. In pure bliss they pee in their pants 

For Microsoft and Nokia, India Is a Critical Market - WSJ.com


----------



## NotSoSuper

first of all tell us how nokia surrender will efect our economy.....do nokia have one of largest plant in india compare to world? and if nokia had still it will not effect our economy....do you even know the real problem for surge of rupee.......you mr. blah blah pls you have no rights to speak....please tell me anything in industrial field u have biggest or largest ....maybe u have bigest and largest dildos to satisfies ur women....


----------



## JohnyBoy

Lightningbolt said:


> I'm absolutely loving it. Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people as far as I'm concerned.



Such a looser...


----------



## JohnyBoy

Menace2Society said:


> Don't worry Indians, you should start producing rubber dildos on mass global scale.
> 
> Then you can shove them in your mouths and finally STFU.



Surely...will produce rubber dildos so that you can use it to shove up your arse cracks...

Oh ya I forgot...There are mass large scale suicide bombers to blow up people like you anyways...


----------



## Gautam

If Nokia goes from India, our economy will collapse, India will disintegrate and we will lose Kashmir and Arunachal Pradesh to Pakistan and China respectively. Yeah that's right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

let them go........de r nt doing ne 1 a favour..


----------



## DoTell

IndoCarib said:


> You know what they say; ignorance is bliss. In pure bliss they pee in their pants



Just reported on TOI:


> NEW DELHI/GENEVA: India has slipped to 60th position in terms of its competitiveness globally, while Switzerland has retained its top rank.
> 
> This is India's lowest ever rank and also 31 places below its peer emerging market China.
> 
> Releasing the annual Global Competitiveness Report 2013-2014, Geneva-based World Economic Forum (WEF) on Wednesday said highly innovative countries with strong institutions continue to top the rankings.
> 
> ...
> 
> *The gap between China and India has widened from just eight places in 2006 to 31 today.*



Ignorance is a bliss indeed


----------



## vicky sen

rustam90789 said:


> It is quite pleasing to hear such news every now and then that indian economy is crashing.


 pakistan's economy is hardly a thing to talk about....so breathe easy....


----------



## shuttler

Echo_419 said:


> Hey question i don't see any chinese cars in India
> Why are they not coming to India some cars really look nice





conworldus said:


> Launching a brand in a new country, especially one like India with complicated protectionist measures, is a very complicated matter. You have to consider government regulations, customer perception, and host of issues to ensure profitability. I don't think India is currently on the radar of Chinese car makers. However, Chinese cars have made headways into many countries in Africa, the Middle East, and South America.



Let's see how it goes in 2016 and beyond.

Chinese carmaker Great Wall Motors may set up plant at Pune

Jun 10, 2013changzeng




Now time for a Great Wall Motors display:



























*Haval H8*






*Great Wall C50*





*C20R*





*Wingle 5*





Credit: pt.grafster.net
*M4*





Credit: Chinaautoweb
*Voleex 80*

All pix credit: Great Wall Motors or stated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#23545;&#22806;&#36755;&#20986;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#22823;&#36733;&#37325;&#38081;&#36335;&#36135;&#36710;
China CNR exporting the world's largest railway wagon load
*
2013&#24180;08&#26376;16&#26085;13:20 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#26041;&#26426;&#36710;&#36710;&#36742;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496; 

cnews.people.com.cn















8&#26376;16&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21271;&#36710;&#40784;&#40784;&#21704;&#23572;&#35013;&#22791;&#20844;&#21496;&#20030;&#34892;&#20202;&#24335;&#65292;&#21521;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#24517;&#21644;&#24517;&#25299;&#20844;&#21496;&#20132;&#20184;&#26032;&#22411;40&#21544;&#36724;&#37325;&#19981;&#38152;&#38050;&#30719;&#30707;&#36710;&#12290;&#35813;&#36710;&#22411;&#26368;&#22823;&#36816;&#29992;&#36724;&#37325;&#21487;&#25552;&#21319;&#33267;44&#21544;&#65292;&#26159;&#30446;&#21069;&#19990;&#30028;&#36733;&#37325;&#33021;&#21147;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#38081;&#36335;&#36135;&#36710;&#65292;&#26174;&#31034;&#25105;&#22269;&#38081;&#36335;&#36135;&#36710;&#35013;&#22791;&#30740;&#21457;&#21644;&#21046;&#36896;&#27700;&#24179;&#24050;&#25104;&#21151;&#36827;&#20837;&#20840;&#29699;&#34892;&#19994;&#39046;&#20891;&#24207;&#21015;&#12290;
August 16, China CNR Qiqihar equipment company held a ceremony to Australia's BHP Billiton delivered a new 40-tonne axle stainless steel ore cars. Maximum use of the model can be upgraded to 44 tons axle load, load capacity is currently the world's largest railway wagons, railway wagon display of equipment R & D and manufacturing level has successfully entered the global industry leader sequence.





Credit: guancha.com.cn
&#19968;&#21015;7353&#31859;&#38271;&#30340;&#21015;&#36710;&#22312;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#35199;&#37096;&#30340;&#30382;&#23572;&#24052;&#25289;&#22320;&#21306;&#34892;&#39542;&#30528;&#12290;&#25454;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#36825;&#21015;&#28779;&#36710;&#26159;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#26368;&#38271;&#30340;&#21015;&#36710;&#12290;&#36710;&#19978;&#35013;&#36733;&#30528;82,000&#21544;&#38081;&#30719;&#30707;&#65292;&#21015;&#36710;&#24635;&#37325;&#37327;&#36798;10&#19975;&#21544;&#12290;8&#36742;&#26426;&#36710;&#25289;&#21160;&#30528;&#36825;&#21015;&#36710;&#65292;&#20165;&#29992;10&#20010;&#22810;&#23567;&#26102;&#23601;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;275&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#34892;&#31243;&#65292;&#25269;&#36798;&#40657;&#24503;&#20848;&#28207;&#12290;
A 7353 m-long train in Western Australia's Pilbara region moving forward. According to reports, this train is the world's longest train. Car loaded with 82,000 tons of iron ore, the total train weight of 10 tons. 8 locomotives pulling a train into in just over 10 hours to complete the 275 km trip, arrived in Port Hedland.


All Photo Credits: ChinaCNR (or stated)
Net assisted translation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

DoTell said:


> Just reported on TOI:
> 
> 
> Ignorance is a bliss indeed



See what did I say !??? You dont even know the topic of the thread


----------



## shuttler

*A magnificent American bridge with a Chinese signature*
- *We built their railroads now we help build the bridge!*





The sun hit the bridge as cars drove over the new eastern span Monday September 2, 2013. The celebration for the opening of the eastern span of the Bay Bridge began with a ceremony in the Bridge Yard building near the toll plaza, followed by a chain cutting ceremony nearby. Photo: Brant Ward, *The Chronicle*












The new eastern span (L) of the SF-Oakland bridge stands next to the old bridge. 


















All above photo credits hereunder linked:
*New $6.4B SF-Oakland Bay Bridge opens to traffic (yah00.com)*
September 3, 2013






Credit: wikipedia



*Building the Bay's signature span*
By Patricia Decker
McSweeney's San Francisco Panorama/SF Public Press
&#8212; Dec 8 2009 - 1:48pm





Millions of shorter welds that connect the U-ribs to the road surface have needed repairs. Inspectors are working around the clock to ensure they meet exacting quality standards. Photograph by Tom Paiva, courtesy of the Metropolitan Transportation Commission - See more at: Building the bay






More than 2000 ZPMC workers in Shanghai work rotating shifts, so the plant runs 24 hours a day. Photograph by Tom Paiva, courtesy of the Metropolitan Transportation Commission. - See more at: Building the bay



*On the ground in Shanghai* with the men who are tackling, weld by complicated weld, the largest public works project in Bay Area history.

When all the pieces are finally welded together and tethered by the main suspension cable, the Bay Bridge east span will be not just a new American icon, but also a truly global monument.

From the enormous solid steel castings of cable saddles, brackets and bands being forged in Japan and England to the gigantic bearings and hinges being manufactured in South Korea and Pennsylvania, fabrication of the bridge is under way in seven foreign countries and in more than two dozen American cities, including 12 in California.

*No foreign country is contributing more in terms of labor and critical components than the People&#8217;s Republic of China, where Shanghai&#8217;s Zhenhua Port Machinery Co. (ZPMC) is fabricating the heart and soul of the new Bay Bridge.
*
A subsidiary of China Communications Construction Co. Ltd, a major international infrastructure design and construction firm partially owned by the Chinese government, ZPMC is relatively new to the bridge-building industry but has a prolific history of producing immense steel structures.

Best known for its dominant global role in producing container cranes, such as the bevy of dinosaur-like structures grazing in the Port of Oakland, ZPMC is poised to expand its share of global steel production if it can deliver on Caltrans&#8217; demanding expectations for the east span.

In April 2006, when Caltrans awarded the contract for the most complex and ambitious part of the east span replacement to the lowest bidder, American Bridge/Fluor (ABF), it was the inclusion of ZPMC that provided a critical price advantage: Chinese steel and labor was $400 million cheaper than it was for domestic steel fabrication.

ZPMC had its manufacturing capabilities in place, eliminating the need for expensive and time-consuming construction of a domestic fabrication facility. American Bridge&#8217;s working relationship with the company was established when ZPMC provided steel deck plates for the new Carquinez Bridge that opened in 2003.

Sprawling across more than two square miles along the southern shore of the city-size Changxing Island, in the mouth of the Yangtze River Delta, the ZPMC facility is the largest of its kind in the world. The fabrication yards set aside for the Bay Bridge project are just a patch in the quilt of warehouses where 20,000 people work, forging 80 percent of the world&#8217;s container cranes and other gargantuan steel structures, including the 67,000 tons of steel destined for the east span decks and tower legs.

Seventy years ago, when American Bridge engineered the Bay Bridge structure being replaced today, ironworkers slung hot metal rivets from buckets as they fastened steel plates together hundreds of feet in the air.

Today, the components are manufactured in huge yards and then shipped on a month-long journey across the Pacific before being lifted into place with the largest floating crane on the West Coast, named the &#8220;Left Coast Lifter&#8221;&#8212;also built by ZPMC.

&#8220;Life at the factory level is a tough one,&#8221; said Tom Paiva, a Los Angeles&#8211;based photographer hired by MTC to document the construction in Shanghai. Workers put in 12-hour shifts, six days a week, Paiva said, keeping operations going 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Paiva sought to capture the spirit of the struggle and patriotism permeating every aspect of worker life at the Changxing Island plant. He snapped his shots in the late-night hours when the juxtaposition of darkness and the welding sparks were at their greatest contrast.

*
&#8220;The simple fact is, despite the fact that we got a bid for domestic steel, I&#8217;m not sure that there is a domestic steel fabricator that could do what ZPMC is doing&#8221; in terms of scale and their capability for the &#8220;massivity of this project,&#8221; said MTC executive director Steve Heminger.*


Splitting his time between fabricators for the steel components of the bridge deck and tower and the manufacturer of the main cable, Paiva provided a photographic window into the soul of the project.

He captured how ZPMC management communicates the gravity of producing a quality product to its workers: Hanging high above the outside of one of the warehouses, a red banner reads, &#8220;Regulations is glorious, working recklessly is disgraceful.&#8221;

Where Paiva caught moments of friendship and camaraderie on the construction yard, emotion creeps into the otherwise stark task of constructing one of the most controversial and complex suspension bridges in the world.

Workers are clad in tangerine jumpsuits, emblazoned with &#8220;ZPMC&#8221; on the back, and in overalls a cheerier shade of Folsom Prison orange. They flash smiles in some photographs as they catch their breath from the hectic pace to pose in groups.

While subcontracting with ZMPC and using foreign steel was expected to save hundreds of millions overall, manufacturing problems have gnawed away at the potential benefits, with tens of millions needed to pay for performance incentives, reforming inspection procedures, and keeping quality engineers overseas and on the job.

The project has required scores of American workers from ABF, Caltrans, and its subcontractor to relocate to China for extended periods, especially as the inspection staff grew to respond to weld-quality issues.

In addition to the inspectors from ABF, Caltrans, and its subcontractor&#8212;currently Caltrop, which began project oversight last December&#8212;ZPMC maintains its own quality-control staff. And there are at least 250 inspectors&#8212;about 200 from the prime contractor and 45 from Caltrans&#8212;working with ZPMC inspectors to ensure the millions of welds are up to par.

In an effort to correct the chronic welding problems, an expensive &#8220;green tagging&#8221; process was devised whereby small green tags were attached to components as they passed quality control testing. That process will cost at least $17 million by the time Chinese fabrication is completed.

Delays related to a June 2009 shipping date undermined the confidence in the green tagging process, which was supposed to prevent this type of slowdown in the inspection chain. That confidence continued to erode as target dates for shipments from Shanghai slipped ever further into autumn.

American Bridge estimates that the barge carrying the first shipment of the 500-ton deck sections from Shanghai will sail by the end of the year&#8212;so, weather permitting, we can expect to see them passing through the Golden Gate by January or February.

Pieces of the tower, which are fabricated in smaller sections roughly 100 feet high, aren&#8217;t scheduled to arrive until late spring or early summer.

By the time all the bridge pieces are delivered, fabrication costs will have ballooned by $100 million, and probably millions more.

Still, the bridge&#8217;s overseers believe that building in China will turn out to be a good deal for Californians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoTell

IndoCarib said:


> See what did I say !??? You dont even know the topic of the thread



Alright let me spell it out for you then: India took another blow. There, happy now?


----------



## IndoCarib

DoTell said:


> Alright let me spell it out for you then: India took another blow. There, happy now?



No I am not. Looking at the smiley I think you must be


----------



## Fsjal

China is becoming the Industrial power of the world. This bridge symbolizes that America needs China's help in something, like steel fabricating.

As for the railroad wagons, this means trains can carry more load with less wagons. 

Good work China. All these building bridges and stuff will benefit not just the economy, but also the workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

I want to get hold of that TV ASAP&#12290;

*Xiaomi unveils new Android-powered 5-inch MI3, 47-inch smart TV in China*

By Richard Lawler posted Sep 5th, 2013






We've had early previews thanks to leaks, but Chinese manufacturer Xiaomi -- more recently known as the new home of former Google exec Hugo Barra -- just took the wraps off of a new flagship Android phone and smart TV. The MI3 or MiPhone 3 is available with either a 1.8GHz Tegra 4 processor (on China Mobile's TD-SCDMA network) or Snapdragon 800 CPU (China Unicom and China Telecom, which are WCDMA and CDMA2000, respectively) that provide a 40 percent performance boost over the MI2S. It also sports a 5-inch 1080p IPS LCD built by Sharp or LG with "ultra sensitive touch" that works even when the user has wet hands or has gloves on. Other bits include 2GB of LPDDR3 RAM, 16GB for storage (with a nice 120MB/s read speed), a 3,050mAh battery, 13MP (Sony IMX135 sensor, F2.2 sapphire lens, dual LED) and 2MP camera setup, dual-band WiFi and NFC.

*The 47-inch 3D-capable Xiaomi TV* also runs the company's MIUI flavor of Android, supported by a quad-core Snapdragon 600 with 2GB of RAM and 8GB of storage behind an LG- or Samsung-built display. It even claims an "easy to use" remote with 11 buttons and Bluetooth 4.0. *Shockingly, the TV will cost just CN¥2,999 (US$490), while the phone runs CN¥1,999 (US$330) for the 16GB version and CN¥2,499 ($410) for the 64GB*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

BBC News - China says Yunnan county 'faked' economic data
China's National Bureau of Statistics has said that a county government in Yunnan province "faked" economic data, state-owned Xinhua has reported.

Authorities "coerced local companies" to inflate the value of their output to boost economic figures, it said.

The county, Luliang, was also found to have faked investment numbers.

There have been concerns over the quality of Chinese data and analysts said the development showed that it was an issue policymakers needed to tackle.

"One has been hearing stories like this for some time now," said Patrick Chovanec, chief strategist at Silvercrest Asset Management.

"The fact that the government has now admitted that this happening confirms the doubts that people have had for a long time," he told the BBC.

'Enjoy favourable policies'
According to the Xinhua report, 28 companies in Luliang in south-west China reported a total of 6.34bn yuan ($1bn; £660m) in industrial output value in 2012.

However, initial calculations showed the actual value was less than half of that - 2.8bn yuan.

For their part, the companies alleged if they did not provide inflated data, then their reports were sent back by local government departments.

"They also said that fake reports would ensure they would enjoy favourable policies such as securing bank loans," the Xinhua report said.

The statistics bureau said that the issue had "seriously affected the authenticity and independence of company data".

The report also added that while it was not clear why the authorities had faked the data "it is a well-known fact that local government leaders are assessed for their performances based on economic data".

"Nice-looking data sheets mean promotion opportunities," it said.



Chinese county's fake economic data exposed
Fake economic data exposed - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

BEIJING, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Thursday announced it had uncovered a serious case involving the faking of economic data by a county government in southwest China's Yunnan Province.

According to the NBS's publicized report, the government of Luliang had coerced local companies to report inflated industrial output value, resulting in artificially high economic figures.

Twenty-eight sampled local companies reported a total of 6.34 billion yuan (1.03 billion U.S. dollars) in industrial output value in 2012; however, the actual value was only 2.82 billion yuan, based on initial calculation, according to the report.

Similarly, 25 sampled local companies reported 2.74 billion yuan of industrial output value in the first half of 2013, but the NBS initially verified the actual value to be only 1.06 billion yuan.

Meanwhile, the county was also found to have faked investment data.

Companies complained that if they did not fraudulently report higher data, their reports would be returned by local government departments. They also said that fake reports would ensure they would enjoy favorable policies such as securing bank loans.

The NBS said that the misconduct has seriously affected the authenticity and independence of company data.

The NBS did not specify the reasons behind the county's faking of data but it is a well-known fact that local government leaders are assessed for their performances based on economic data. Nice-looking data sheets mean promotion opportunities.

In February 2012, the NBS launched a unified data collection system through which companies can send their data directly to the government's statistics center or authorized provincial branches, in an effort to ensure the authenticity of official economic data and dispel discrepancies in this field.

The scheme covers a total of 700,000 major enterprises, which contribute about 80 percent of the country's GDP. However, many other small and medium-sized companies as well as individual businesses are not included,


More sources: 

http://www.tradethenewsroom.com/china-forced-admit-yunnan-province-exaggerated-output-data-2914

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

China EuroAsia economic exchange is booming. We shall see the prosperity in this region.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGxQ1JYh0rs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Its official now....the numbers were being faked..its about measuring the quantum of fake now.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

China's fake data will drive India's rupees to a new high point, that's why Indians are so happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

In short ...that 10% growth may actually be 5% .... and that Multitrillion dolar GDP could be possibly halved... and its not anyone else bu Chinese Government that accepting the truth.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

So Chinese are trying to justifying their lying by anti India rants... that's interesting.


----------



## acid rain

AnnoyingOrange said:


> In short ...that 10% growth may actually be 5% .... and that Multitrillion dolar GDP could be possibly halved... and its not anyone else bu Chinese Government that accepting the truth.



worse than that, Economy doesnt work like, faking double of what you produced means the whole manufacturing, sales and product cycle is fake by 50%, one wouldnt know from how long these companies haave been manipulating and to what extent - its not as if they faked 50% for decades - it would have been more or it would have been less at any point of time.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

AnnoyingOrange said:


> So Chinese are trying to justifying their lying by anti India rants... that's interesting.



Talk big ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

self deleted


----------



## JAT BALWAN

BBC news is the scource... & some Chinese with some wannabe Chinese having orgasm by their paid for anti India chants.... great ..


----------



## antonius123

AnnoyingOrange said:


> BBC News - China says Yunnan county 'faked' economic data
> China's National Bureau of Statistics has said that a county government in Yunnan province "faked" economic data, state-owned Xinhua has reported.
> 
> Authorities "coerced local companies" to inflate the value of their output to boost economic figures, it said.
> 
> bla bla bla..





AnnoyingOrange said:


> Its official now....the numbers were being faked..its about measuring the quantum of fake now.




Hey hey hey .. from the news you bring, isn't it clear that China is againts fake economic data?
If they are for it, then China's National Bureau of Statistics would not reveal this fake data !
That means China National Bureau of Statistics is much more reliable compared to the same from India. 

Where is the brain here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walle

Fake Chinese data is collapsing the Indian economy, china should continue what it's doing for the interest of Supah dupah power India.


----------



## Gautam

This can't be right. BBC has a US funding. US is an ally of Israel. Israel is a friend to India. And India is jealous of China's growth. Now you do the math. 

India asked Israel to tell US to order BBC to write anti Chinese economic article. Only low IQ people will understand this.


----------



## acid rain

antonius123 said:


> Hey hey hey .. from the news you bring, isn't it clear that China is againts fake economic data?
> If they are for it, then China's National Bureau of Statistics would not reveal this fake data !
> That means China National Bureau of Statistics is much more reliable compared to the same from India.
> 
> Where is the brain here?



Experts have been talking of Chinese faking numbers and cooking books from a long while and its only now that china has reluctantly acknowledged that it is true....the extent of fraud will only get exposed if there is a genuine concern against it and any organization will dig deep and want to see how deep the rabbit hole actually goes - I doubt your agency will do that to avoid international ridicule - what they'll do is expose a few companies and a province and bring down the bamboo curtain.


----------



## Ayush

ya,anti india rants is the topic..


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

antonius123 said:


> Hey hey hey .. from the news you bring, isn't it clear that China is againts fake economic data?
> If they are for it, then China's National Bureau of Statistics would not reveal this fake data !
> That means China National Bureau of Statistics is much more reliable compared to the same from India.
> 
> Where is the brain here?




Ok.. so you fudge you economic data for a decade and suddenly you want to take a moral high ground by saying ...see we did it... but we are against it...

How very convenient.


----------



## acid rain

walle said:


> Fake Chinese data is collapsing the Indian economy, china should continue what it's doing for the interest of Supah dupah power India.



LOL, looks like the troll brigade havent yet received their brief to counter this and are engaging in oft repeated and older briefs....better ask for the new briefs pronto.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

acid rain said:


> worse than that, Economy doesnt work like, faking double of what you produced means the whole manufacturing, sales and product cycle is fake by 50%, one wouldnt know from how long these companies haave been manipulating and to what extent - its not as if they faked 50% for decades - it would have been more or it would have been less at any point of time.



Wow... this just adds a whole new dimension to the discussion... 

And as of now we are only looking at a sample size.... the whole economic fakeup is still to be examined.


----------



## faithfulguy

If its consistent fake data in a grand scale, than it would be so easy to prove that it would have been proven many times over. China might over reporting when the actual data is lower but under report when its economic is doing too well. In the long run, the actual growth would be accurate. 

The reason that countries(not just China) would do that is obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

*China Export Gains Seen Halved With Fake-Data Crackdown
*

China&#8217;s crackdown on fake export invoices used to disguise money flows is probably cutting the nation&#8217;s trade figures, revealing subdued global demand that will weigh on economic growth.

Outbound shipments may have grown 7.1 percent in May from a year earlier, less than half the previous month&#8217;s reported 14.7 percent, based on the median estimate of 34 economists ahead of data due June 8. Import growth probably slowed to 6.9 percent from April&#8217;s 16.8 percent, a Bloomberg News survey showed.

Successful deterrence of fraudulent data through regulatory scrutiny of companies and banks would help restore trust in trade figures, while more accurate numbers may also highlight the urgency for Premier Li Keqiang to shift growth toward domestic consumption. Weakness in exports could also test Li&#8217;s reluctance to add stimulus to support the expansion of the world&#8217;s second-biggest economy.

&#8220;The crackdown from China&#8217;s foreign-exchange authorities on fake invoicing will bring the inflated export growth down to the real trend, which is single digits,&#8221; said Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Hong Kong, who projects export gains of 5 percent for May. More broadly, China&#8217;s economy &#8220;is weakening but is not collapsing,&#8221; said Zhang, who previously worked at the International Monetary Fund.

Then MSCI Asia Pacific Index of stocks was down 1.2 percent as of 4:19 p.m. in Tokyo today.
Inflation Figures
The trade data from the General Administration of Customs will be followed June 9 by National Bureau of Statistics releases on prices, industrial production, retail sales and investment that are forecast to show little change from April growth figures. New yuan loans may have increased to 850 billion yuan ($139 billion) from April&#8217;s 792.9 billion yuan in People&#8217;s Bank of China numbers due over the next week, based on the median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey.
The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index of stocks has declined for six days, the longest losing streak since June 2012, amid concern that economic growth is losing steam. The gauge lost 1.3 percent today, the most in six weeks.
Economists in a separate survey last month said January-April export growth was overstated by 4 to 13 percentage points. Shipments abroad probably rose 8.5 percent in the first four months of 2013 from a year earlier, based on the median estimate of 15 economists, less than half the official 17.4 percent number. Imports may have gained 8.25 percent, according to 14 analysts&#8217; median estimate, compared with the government&#8217;s 10.6 percent figure.

*PMI Gauge*
The figures compare with South Korea&#8217;s reported 1 percent increase in exports in the first five months of 2013 and a 1.3 percent January-April gain reported by Taiwan. China&#8217;s official Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (SHCOMP) for manufacturing has shown new export orders contracting for four of the past five months.

Slower growth in last month&#8217;s official trade data may reflect measures announced by China&#8217;s State Administration of Foreign Exchange to crack down on speculative funds entering the country disguised as payments for trade.

The currency regulator said May 6 that it will send out warning notices to companies whose goods and capital flows don&#8217;t match as well as those bringing large amounts of cash into China. SAFE on May 22 told banks to improve checks of customer documents related to special trade zones amid speculation that the areas have been exploited to mask money inflows as exports.

Double-counting in the zones probably continued to inflate May&#8217;s figures, said Steve Wang, chief China economist in Hong Kong for Reorient Financial Markets Ltd., an investment bank backed by the Chinese government. While exports probably rose 9.3 percent in May, the true rate may be close to 4.6 percent excluding distortions from double-counting in the zones, Wang said.

*Fraud Probe*
The customs administration didn&#8217;t respond to faxed questions yesterday from Bloomberg News or to other inquiries on the issue since it held a press briefing on April 10. Zheng Yuesheng, an agency spokesman, said at the time that China is investigating possible fraud behind first-quarter export growth and that the practice of false trade declarations &#8220;does exist but is definitely not mainstream.&#8221;

Some Chinese exports face other issues. The European Union this week said tariffs of as much as 67.9 percent could be imposed on solar panels from China in the largest EU commercial dispute of its kind, affecting Chinese companies like Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., Wuxi Suntech Power Co. and Changzhou Trina Solar Energy Co.

*Reserve Ratio*
The slowdown may be too much for the government to stomach, said Hu Yifan, chief economist at Haitong International Securities Co. in Hong Kong, who previously worked at the World Bank. Authorities may start &#8220;active supportive policies,&#8221; including a cut this month in banks&#8217; reserve-requirement ratio, said Hu, the only analyst surveyed to project a May decline in exports.

China&#8217;s gross domestic product expanded a less-than-estimated 7.7 percent in the first quarter and analysts last month trimmed forecasts for the April-June period to a median projection of 7.8 percent. The government in March set a goal of 7.5 percent for the year.

&#8220;The pressure on the Chinese leadership may grow to do more to boost domestic demand,&#8221; such as faster approvals of investment projects, said Sun Junwei, a Beijing-based economist at HSBC Holdings Plc. &#8220;The government doesn&#8217;t want another stimulus package, but it won&#8217;t like a deepening slowdown either.&#8221;

Around the world today, U.K. house prices rose for a fourth month in May as government measures to help the property market boosted demand, according to Halifax, the mortgage unit of Lloyds Banking Group Plc. Other releases today include U.S. jobless claims and factory orders in Germany.

The Bank of England will probably decide to hold its target for bond purchases at 375 billion pounds ($577 billion), according to a Bloomberg News survey of economists. The European Central Bank will keep its benchmark interest rate unchanged at 0.5 percent today, according to a survey of analysts.

China Export Gains Seen Halved With Fake-Data Crackdown - Bloomberg


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Chinese county's fake economic data exposed

BEIJING - China's National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Thursday announced it had uncovered a serious case involving the faking of economic data by a county government in Southwest China's Yunnan province.

According to the NBS's publicized report, the government of Luliang had coerced local companies to report inflated industrial output value, resulting in artificially high economic figures.

Twenty-eight sampled local companies reported a total of 6.34 billion yuan ($1.03 billion) in industrial output value in 2012; however, the actual value was only 2.82 billion yuan, based on initial calculation, according to the report.

Similarly, 25 sampled local companies reported 2.74 billion yuan of industrial output value in the first half of 2013, but the NBS initially verified the actual value to be only 1.06 billion yuan.

Meanwhile, the county was also found to have faked investment data.

Companies complained that if they did not fraudulently report higher data, their reports would be returned by local government departments. They also said that fake reports would ensure they would enjoy favorable policies such as securing bank loans.

The NBS said that the misconduct has seriously affected the authenticity and independence of company data.

The NBS did not specify the reasons behind the county's faking of data but it is a well-known fact that local government leaders are assessed for their performances based on economic data. Nice-looking data sheets mean promotion opportunities.

In February 2012, the NBS launched a unified data collection system through which companies can send their data directly to the government's statistics center or authorized provincial branches, in an effort to ensure the authenticity of official economic data and dispel discrepancies in this field.

The scheme covers a total of 700,000 major enterprises, which contribute about 80 percent of the country's GDP. However, many other small and medium-sized companies as well as individual businesses are not included.

Chinese county's fake economic data exposed |Economy |chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## darkhero

This guy is mad. Keep posting negative news of China, but you can't save India economy.

China's GDP is highly underestimated - if by any reason it is not accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

darkhero said:


> This guy is mad. Keep posting negative news of China, but you can't save India economy.
> 
> China's GDP is highly underestimated - if by any reason it is not accurate.




Under estimated... mate your very own Government t is saying that the GDP numbers are inflated by a figure of 100% and you still claim its underestimated...

Some control they have on you guys.


----------



## xuxu1457

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Under estimated... mate your very own Government t is saying that the GDP numbers are inflated by a figure of 100% and you still claim its underestimated...
> 
> Some control they have on you guys.



Mate, you are not live in China, GDP of China is under estimated, most firms want tax evasion by reducing operating income, even I rent a house by 700Yuan/month, I signed 2 agreement, one 350 for rent(owner should pay tax based on this) and another 350 for property charges, management fees atc(not pay tax part), in fact 700 is all rent fee. 
What you should notice is Fiscal revenue&#65292;at least 5 or 6 government Fiscal revenue should be the real GDP of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

The article says they fake up the export data to get tax exemptions...


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

First of all over the world governments fake data. How else do you explain the crises now confronting US, EU and India etc. Atleast in China they are trying to make an effort to get to the bottom of things unlike others that ignores these issue's.

Second there are some wild presumptions being made here that this is happening throughout the country and for decades. Any proof of that ?

And third do you believe no matter in which country you live in that the economic data that the government releases is true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

BigDaddyWatch said:


> First of all over the world governments fake data. How else do you explain the crises now confronting US, EU and India etc. Atleast in China they are trying to make an effort to get to the bottom of things unlike others that ignores these issue's.
> 
> Second there are some wild presumptions being made here that this is happening throughout the country and for decades. Any proof of that ?
> 
> And third do you believe no matter in which country you live in that the economic data that the government releases is true ?


And thats your justification...everyelse is a thief so I have right to become Dacoit


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

AnnoyingOrange said:


> And thats your justification...everyelse is a thief so I have right to become Dacoit



No, but China is being singled out for something that's widespread throughout the world and there is a HUGE hypocrysie on the part of those who are pointing their fingers at China.

And China's reported GDP data doesn't come from the local governments but is gathered by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

You really need to read this complete article..

I am amazed that Chinese people don't know that how economic numbers roll up .. 

Chinese county's fake economic data exposed - People's Daily Online


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

People need to learn to read article's more carefully. What the article state is that as part of the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) unified data collection scheme that allows companies to directly report their numbers to the NBS from february 2012 onwards. This scheme involves 700000 major companies nationwide that comprise 80% of GDP. They have found through this that in this one county in Yunnan province the companies have been forced by the local government to exaggerate there output by as much as 100%. I'm sure that there will be other cases like this in other parts of China that will be uncovered by this scheme. But its certainly a far stretch of the imagination to say that based on this one extreme case that China's GDP is only half of what is reported.



> Chinese county's fake economic data exposed
> 
> *China's National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Thursday announced it had uncovered a serious case involving the faking of economic data by a county government in southwest China's Yunnan Province.
> 
> According to the NBS's publicized report, the government of Luliang had coerced local companies to report inflated industrial output value, resulting in artificially high economic figures.
> 
> Twenty-eight sampled local companies reported a total of 6.34 billion yuan (1.03 billion U.S. dollars) in industrial output value in 2012; however, the actual value was only 2.82 billion yuan, based on initial calculation, according to the report.
> 
> Similarly, 25 sampled local companies reported 2.74 billion yuan of industrial output value in the first half of 2013, but the NBS initially verified the actual value to be only 1.06 billion yuan.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the county was also found to have faked investment data.
> 
> Companies complained that if they did not fraudulently report higher data, their reports would be returned by local government departments. They also said that fake reports would ensure they would enjoy favorable policies such as securing bank loans.
> 
> The NBS said that the misconduct has seriously affected the authenticity and independence of company data.
> 
> The NBS did not specify the reasons behind the county's faking of data but it is a well-known fact that local government leaders are assessed for their performances based on economic data. Nice-looking data sheets mean promotion opportunities.
> 
> *In February 2012, the NBS launched a unified data collection system through which companies can send their data directly to the government's statistics center or authorized provincial branches, in an effort to ensure the authenticity of official economic data and dispel discrepancies in this field.
> 
> The scheme covers a total of 700,000 major enterprises, which contribute about 80 percent of the country's GDP. However, many other small and medium-sized companies as well as individual businesses are not included.*



Chinese county's fake economic data exposed - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## shuttler

AnnoyingOrange said:


> You really need to read this complete article..
> 
> I am amazed that Chinese people don't know that how economic numbers roll up ..
> 
> Chinese county's fake economic data exposed - People's Daily Online



We did the investigation and made the announcement. 

We are doing the right thing and indian cheerleaders have a grand-scale orgasm!
Come back and have a grand-scale orgasm again when we move to take back our lands now illlegally occupied by your government!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Looks like 50 cent briefing was not upto expectations... still harping about we investigated... I know you investigated... 

All I am saying is that you lied... it does not matter if you investigated or not...

And what about hte faked up numbers before 2012... nothing i guess.. they are dead and buried in national archive of CPC...


----------



## cirr

A county government&#65311;In one of the poorest provinces&#65311;

Anyway&#65292;the NSB never takes the local data when calculating the national economic output&#12290;It uses its own data&#65292;hence the difference between the sum of the provincial GDPs and the national GDP&#65292;the latter is always 10-15% below the former&#12290;

So what's the problem size wise&#65311;

If anything&#65292;China has been under-reporting its GDP for years&#65292;for it lacks the measures to size-up the huge &#8220;underground&#8221; economy where no sales receipts are issued for trillions of transactions&#65292;small or big&#65288;or even huge&#65292;in hundreds of thousands of yuan&#65289;&#12290;

India is a complete joke in this regard&#12290;Remember the trade data they faked a couple of years back&#65311;Any the regular monthly huge revisions&#65311;


----------



## Götterdämmerung

cirr said:


> A county government&#65311;In one of the poorest provinces&#65311;
> 
> Anyway&#65292;the NSB never takes the local data when calculating the national economic output&#12290;It uses its own data&#65292;hence the difference between the sum of the provincial GDPs and the national GDP&#65292;the latter is always 10-15% below the former&#12290;
> 
> So what's the problem size wise&#65311;
> 
> If anything&#65292;China has been under-reporting its GDP for years&#65292;for it lacks the measures to size-up the huge &#8220;underground&#8221; economy where no sales receipts are issued for trillions of transactions&#65292;small or big&#65288;or even huge&#65292;in hundreds of thousands of yuan&#65289;&#12290;
> 
> India is a complete joke in this regard&#12290;Remember the trade data they faked a couple of years back&#65311;Any the regular monthly huge revisions&#65311;



Why are you guys even argue with a bunch of people who suffer a heavy dosis of cognitive dissonance? One of them even stated that China's per capita GDP is only double of India despite the facts that China's car sales is more than 10x bigger than India's and Chinese tourists are largest spenders according to UN tourism agency while India is not even in the top ten despite have 1.2 billion people. All those stats are given by car companies, airlines, hotels and other respective international organisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China delivers control of satellite to Venezuela *

Xinhuanet.com
English.news.cn | 2013-09-03 13:04:27 | Editor: Zhu Ningzhu 






Venezuelas second satellite, dubbed the Miranda, was launched Saturday in optimum weather conditions from the Jiuquan space center in the northwestern Chinese province of Gansu, according to the Asian countrys state television network.
Credit: .hispanicallyspeakingnews





Venezuela's second satellite, "Miranda" 





"Simon Bolivar," Venezuela's first satellite, launched in 2008 provides communcation services to Central and South America and part of the Caribbean. 


Above 2 photo credits and more details: axisoflogic.com


CARACAS, Sept. 2 (Xinhua) -- China has delivered full control of the Chinese-built Miranda satellite over to Venezuela, Venezuelan Minister of Science and Technology Manuel Fernandez announced Monday at an official event.

At the transfer ceremony held at the Manuel Rios Aerospace Base (Bamari) in El Sombrero in the central state of Guarico, Fernandez said 54 Venezuelan professionals will be in charge of operating his country's second satellite, VRSS-1.

It was launched into orbit from China on Sept. 28, 2012 at a cost of 140 million U.S. dollars.

Actually, the remote-controlled satellite has been operated by Venezuelan experts since January from a location in China, he said.

The satellite allows authorities to take complete inventory of Venezuelan territory, with precise information on strategic sites, including security and defense sites, mining and oil infrastructure, agriculture, food, health and environment, said the minister.

The Miranda satellite's permanent observation capacity can also be used to detect natural resources, plan industrial parks, expand urban centers, locate wetland areas and take preventive measures in case of natural disasters.

The satellite has completed 4,350 orbits around the earth and 900 turns around the country, and fulfilled 731 satellite missions. It captured 19,493 images with its four panchromatic cameras and 3,249 images with its multispectral camera, said the minister.

Venezuela's first satellite, Simon Bolivar, VENESAT-1, was also launched from China, on Oct. 28, 2008, at a cost of 180 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese-built Bolivian satellite tested in space simulator *

Xinhuanet.com

English.news.cn 2013-09-06 11:07:42 





Credit: eabolivia.com
Bolivian satellite Tupac Katari





Credit:chinaandlatinamerica


LA PAZ, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese-built Bolivian satellite Tupac Katari is undergoing testing in a space simulator to determine whether it can withstand the extreme temperatures of outer space, the Bolivian Space Agency (BSA) said Thursday.

The testing phase aims to verify the satellite's various functions and detect any possible malfunction, said Ivan Zambrana, BSA director and supervisor of the Tupac Katari project.

This "thermal vacuum" testing phase will last one month and allow the agency to make any necessary repairs prior to the scheduled launching on Dec. 20, Zambrana added.

Zambrana stressed the importance of the satellite to Bolivia's telecommunications industry, a pillar of the economy.

Last year, the industry brought in some 1.5 billion U.S. dollars. "So, a project that costs 300 million dollars for 15 years is considered normal," said Zambrana.

Tupac Katari, named in honor of a legendary indigenous hero who fought the Spanish conquerors, is set to begin service in May 2014, five months after launch.

Initially, the Bolivian government has approved a million-dollar budget to install more than 1,000 antennas throughout the country, and some 33 million dollars is being invested to build and equip two ground control stations.

Tupac Katari will use satellite platform DFH-4, designed by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HumanRights

Car sales may hit 21.5m units in 2013
Updated: 2013-09-07 09:54 By Li Fangfang (China Daily) 
China's passenger vehicle sales maintained a stable growth trend in August, making it possible that the country's overall automobile sales will reach 21.5 million units this year, analysts said.
In August, the total sales of cars, multi-purpose vehicles, sport utility vehicles and minivans in China increased 13.3 percent year-on-year to about 1.32 million units, the China Passenger Car Association said on Thursday.
CHINA'S MONTHLY PASSENGER VEHICLE SALES

"The figure should be higher but the floods in the south and the super high temperatures in central China hit market demand," said Rao Da, secretary-general of the association.
"The stable uptrend in recent months made us estimate a 12 percent increase in September, thus we are optimistic that China's total vehicle sales will likely also surge by 12 percent to 21.5 million units this year," said Rao.
China overtook the United States to become the world's largest automobile market in 2009. That year, domestic demand surged 46 percent from a year earlier, and the boom continued in 2010 as sales grew 32 percent year-on-year.
However, the market slowed down in 2011 and 2012 with annual growth of 2.5 percent and 4.3 percent, respectively, as the government ceased stimulus measures.
"Now the market's back to around 10 percent growth, and that's an indication that the industry is well on track to a healthy and sustainable long-term development," said Rao.
Even though the country's domestic brands have seen continued market share losses for months because of fierce competition from their foreign and joint-venture counterparts, Rao said that the "domestic brands' heavy investment in R&D will gradually improve the quality and design of their products, and make them attractive to discerning Chinese consumers".
Rao added that the government decision to use Hongqi models for official cars, for instance, will set a good example for private buyers.
The latest figures released by the Chinese Association of Automobile Manufacturers showed that the sales of domestic passenger cars in July slumped 17.3 percent from June, with their market share dropping to 35.2 percent, the lowest point since 2008.
However, Rao said that the domestic brands' market share is expected to increase 1 percentage point every year to reach 40 percent in 2020.
According to a recent survey conducted by market research firm Nielsen Holdings NV, German brands are the Chinese consumers' first choice, with 68 percent of the respondents' preference, followed by Japanese brands with 13 percent.
Chinese brands rank third with the preference of 11 percent of respondents, followed by US brands with 6 percent and South Korean brands with 2 percent.
"Consumer attitudes toward the country of origin of the brands indicate a growing challenge worth the attention of Chinese domestic brands. Compared with foreign brands, Chinese brands still enjoy an advantage over international brands by offering lower costs and more benefits, but the situation is becoming tougher as many international brands are trying to price down their cars to get more market share," said Yan Xuan, president of Nielsen Greater China.
"Though there is a certain gap of core competency against international brands, if more efforts can be made in technology innovation, and in the promotion of their competency in the safety and power-train technology areas, Chinese domestic brands will have more opportunities to convert potential buyers into actual buyers in the future," said Alice Yu, vice-president of Nielsen China.
Also, "the building of a brand image should be based on the segmentation of the Chinese automotive consumers, whether men or women, younger or older", said Yu.

RMB joins list of most-traded currencies: BIS
Updated: 2013-09-07 00:13 By Wang Xiaotian ( China Daily)

The renminbi, also known as the yuan, has made its debut on the list of the 10 most actively traded currencies, according to a survey released by the Bank for International Settlements on Thursday.

Daily renminbi turnover soared from the equivalent of $34 billion in 2010 to $120 billion in early 2013, making it the ninth most-traded currency.


A teller counts bank notes at one of Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Ltd's branches in Huaibei, Anhui province. The renminbi registered a share of 2.2 percent of global foreign-exchange trading volume, mostly driven by a significant expansion of offshore transactions, the Bank for International Settlements said. [Provided to China Daily]

The renminbi registered a share of 2.2 percent of global foreign-exchange trading volume, mostly driven by a significant expansion of offshore transactions, the BIS said.

The survey took place in April, with central banks and other authorities in 53 jurisdictions participating. These bodies collected data from about 1,300 banks and other dealers and reported national aggregates to the BIS, which calculated global totals.

"The leap of renminbi trading worldwide is natural, as the Chinese economy is maintaining stable growth and the authorities are promoting opening up and market-oriented reform," said Zhao Xijun, deputy dean of the School of Finance at Renmin University of China in Beijing.

He said thriving offshore yuan-denominated payments and transactions played a very big role in spurring the currency's global use. Zhao added that deepening reforms and changes in the domestic market were fundamental in affecting the acceptance of the currency.

Standard Chartered Bank said in August that the new Shanghai free trade zone approved by the State Council will be positive for all offshore centers.

"The plan is likely to include experimentation with freer cross-border commodity and capital flows, as well as greater yuan convertibility by businesses operating in the zone," it said.

The United States dollar remained the dominant currency, as it was on one side of 87 percent of all trades in April, up 2 percentage points over the three-year period, according to the BIS survey.

The euro was the second most-traded currency, but its share fell to 33 percent from 39 percent in April 2010.

Among the major currencies, trading in the yen jumped the most, rising by 63 percent since the 2010 survey.

The 2013 survey showed a significant rise in the global importance of several major emerging market currencies.

Turnover in the Mexican peso reached $135 billion in 2013, raising the peso's share in global foreign-exchange trading to 2.5 percent. That rise brought it into the ranks of the top 10, ahead of well-established currencies such as the New Zealand dollar and Swedish krona.

The Russian rouble also saw a significant increase in market share, making it the 12th most-traded currency worldwide, according to the BIS results.

The survey showed a significant rise in global daily foreign-exchange market activity to $5.3 trillion in 2013, from $4 trillion in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China August trade surplus widens to $28.6 bn*

(AFP) &#8211; 9 minutes ago 

BEIJING &#8212; China's trade surplus widened to $28.6 billion in August from $17.8 billion in July, customs figures showed Sunday, in another positive sign for the world's second largest economy.

The trade surplus came in larger than analysts expected, *rising 8.3 percent year-on-year*, customs said in a statement on its website.

Analysts had forecast a trade surplus of $20.4 billion, according to a survey of 11 economists by Dow Jones Newswires.

Exports, a key driver of the Chinese economy, also grew more than expected, *jumping 7.2 percent year-on-year* to $190.7 billion last month.

Economists had forecast a 6.0 percent annual rise in exports for August, Dow Jones Newswires said.

But *imports rose a weaker-than-expected 7.0 percent* to $162.1 billion, less than the 11.7 percent rise forecast by analysts.

The market is watching for signs of recovery in China's economy which struggled early this year.

The economy expanded 7.7 percent last year, the slowest growth since 1999.

In the final quarter of last year, growth accelerated to 7.9 percent, but has slowed in successive quarters to 7.7 percent in the first quarter and 7.5 percent in the second quarter.

AFP: China trade performance improves on stronger exports


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Consumer Prices Rise 2.6%, In Line With Expectations*

MAMTA BADKAR SEP. 8, 2013

Chinese consumer prices climbed 2.6% year-over-year (YoY) in August. This was in line with economists expectations.
This compares with a 2.7% YoY rise in July.

Meanwhile, producer prices fell 1.6%. This beat expectations for a 1.7% decline. This also compares with a 2.3% fall the previous month.

PPI has been down for five straight months. But economists believe that producer prices bottomed out in July and the latest data suggests this is the case.

Read more: August China CPI Rises 2.6% - Business Insider


----------



## cirr

Updated: Tuesday September 10, 2013 MYT 2:25:37 PM

*China industrial output hits 17-month high, retail sales up*

BEIJING: China's *industrial production rose 10.4% in August year-on-year*, the government announced Tuesday, its fastest increase for more than a year in another positive sign for the world's second-largest economy.

The figure showed the most rapid increase in industrial production, a key indicator which measures output at factories, workshops and mines, since March 2012.

The finding was ahead of market expectations, with the median forecast in a poll of 11 economists by Dow Jones Newswires predicting a rise of 9.9%.

Output also rose 9.5% over the first eight months of this year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said.

*Retail sales*, a key indicator of consumer spending, *rose 13.4% in August compared with the same month last year*, it said, just ahead of expectations of 13.2% in the same poll.

They increased 12.8% in the first eight months of the year, the NBS added.

*Fixed asset investment*, a measure of government spending on infrastructure, *increased 20.3% during the first eight months of this year* compared with the same period in 2012, the NBS said. The figure was a fraction ahead of expectations of 20.2%.

China industrial output hits 17-month high, retail sales up - Business News | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Updated September 10, 2013, 11:09 a.m. ET

*Chinese Auto Sales Rise 11%*

SHANGHAICar sales rose 11% in China last month, the fastest gain in four months, on strong demand from small, less-affluent cities with untapped markets.

Auto makers in August sold 1.35 million passenger vehicles, including sedans, sport-utility vehicles and minivans, up from 1.22 million a year earlier, the semiofficial China Association of Automobile Manufacturers said Tuesday. Sales rose 10.5% in July and 9.3% in June.

The gains came as China's economy has shown signs of picking up. Industrial production hit a 17-month high last month.

"After two years of slow growth, car makers are picking up the pace by launching new models to cater to Chinese customers," said Sa Boni, an analyst at market-research company IHS. Auto makers introduced 25 new models in January through July, up from 18 models from a year earlier, according to IHS,

Demand in China's small, Tier 3 and Tier 4 cities is growing fast, thanks to rising incomes and low car-ownership rates. In larger Tier 1 cities, such as Beijing and Shanghai, demand for replacement cars was solid, Mr. Sa said.

A Nielsen survey this month showed that 70% of China's potential car buyers in the next 12 months will come from Tier 3 and Tier 4 cities, such as Datong in northern Shanxi province and Sanya in southern Hainan province.

Foreign car makers, including Volkswagen AG, VOW.XE +4.79% General Motors Co. GM +1.43% and Ford Motor Co., F +1.39% are expanding into interior Chinese cities as fast as they can.

Although foreign car makers have come under scrutiny over pricing, car prices haven't declined. The average discount offered by dealers fell 296 yuan ($48) a car last month from a month earlier, according to data provider Wind Information Co. Chinese authorities in recent weeks have announced investigations into pricing by foreign companies in several industries, including pharmaceuticals, infant formula and automobiles. The official Xinhua news agency in July wrote that foreign makers of luxury cars have made substantial profits in China by raising prices.

"We haven't seen big declines in car prices because of these reports," Mr. Sa said. In some cases, consumers are paying a premium for popular models, such as Volkswagen's Tiguan and Ford's Kuga SUVs, he said.

Among foreign car makers, German companies took first place, with 21.7% of China's passenger-vehicle market, according automobile association. Japanese companies were No. 2, with their share falling to 15.2% in August from 17.6% in July. The market share for Chinese manufacturers rose to 38.01% from 35.19%, a five-year low.

"Chinese brands still enjoy an advantage edge over international brands by offering lower cost for more benefits, but the situation becomes tougher nowadays when many international brands are trying to price down for a bigger slice of market share," said Yan Xuan, president of Nielsen Greater China.

*Including commercial vehicles, 1.65 million units were sold last month, up 10% from a year earlier. July and August typically are slow months for car sales.*

GM and its Chinese partners sold 245,799 vehicles, up 11%, and Ford sold 71,183 vehicles, up 46%.

*Sales for Japanese auto makers were slammed by a territorial dispute between Beijing and Tokyo. Nissan Motor Co.'s sales rose a mere 1% to 86,000 vehicles. Sales for Toyota Motor Corp., the world's biggest auto maker by volume, fell 4.2% to 72,100 vehicles. Honda Motor Co.'s sales fell 2.5% to 55,553 cars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Did China develop a new type of micro-satellite for communication?


----------



## shuttler

Jessica_L said:


> Did China develop a new type of micro-satellite for communication?



We have sent into orbit a so called NanoSat which weighed only 50kg through the efforts of Tsinghua University more than 10 years ago like this:





Credit: yqs.pim.tsinghua.edu.cn



> *link
> 
> &#20013;&#22269;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#22312;&#22826;&#31354;&#36816;&#34892;&#33391;&#22909;
> &#65288;&#20013;&#26032;&#32593; 2002&#24180;10&#26376;17&#26085;&#65289;*
> 
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#26032;&#31038;&#21271;&#20140;&#21313;&#26376;&#21313;&#20845;&#26085;&#30005;(&#21525;&#26195;&#25096;&#23385;&#33258;&#27861&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#20170;&#26085;&#22312;&#27492;&#38388;&#23459;&#24067;&#65292;&#35813;&#20844;&#21496;&#21644;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#21512;&#20316;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#22312;&#22826;&#31354;&#20013;&#36816;&#34892;&#33391;&#22909;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#19987;&#23478;&#31216;&#65292;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#30340;&#30740;&#21046;&#25104;&#21151;&#24182;&#22312;&#22826;&#31354;&#20013;&#33391;&#22909;&#36816;&#34892;&#65292;&#34920;&#26126;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#19982;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#22312;&#39640;&#31185;&#25216;&#39046;&#22495;&#20013;&#30340;&#21512;&#20316;&#21331;&#26377;&#25104;&#25928;&#65292;&#20855;&#22791;&#20102;&#33258;&#20027;&#24320;&#21457;&#20116;&#21313;&#20844;&#26020;&#20197;&#19979;&#30340;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#31995;&#21015;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#20171;&#32461;&#35828;&#65292;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#20301;&#20110;&#31163;&#22320;&#29699;&#20845;&#30334;&#33267;&#20843;&#30334;&#20844;&#37324;&#39640;&#30340;&#22826;&#38451;&#21516;&#27493;&#36712;&#36947;&#65292;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#36827;&#34892;&#23384;&#20648;&#36716;&#21457;&#24335;&#30340;&#36890;&#35759;&#25110;&#36827;&#34892;&#23450;&#28857;&#23454;&#26102;&#36890;&#35759;&#65292;&#29305;&#21035;&#36866;&#29992;&#20110;&#26080;&#22320;&#38754;&#32593;&#32476;&#22320;&#21306;&#20351;&#29992;&#65292;&#22312;&#25968;&#25454;&#37319;&#38598;&#12289;&#36828;&#31243;&#25945;&#32946;&#31561;&#26041;&#38754;&#26377;&#30528;&#29420;&#29305;&#20248;&#21183;&#12290; &#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#26082;&#21487;&#20197;&#36827;&#34892;&#20809;&#23398;&#25104;&#20687;&#35266;&#27979;&#65292;&#20063;&#21487;&#20197;&#29992;&#20110;&#29615;&#22659;&#12289;&#36164;&#28304;&#12289;&#27700;&#25991;&#12289;&#22320;&#29702;&#21208;&#23519;&#21644;&#27668;&#35937;&#35266;&#27979;&#12289;&#31185;&#23398;&#23454;&#39564;&#31561;&#12290;&#23427;&#36824;&#20855;&#26377;&#21457;&#23556;&#20837;&#36712;&#21518;&#20877;&#19978;&#36733;&#36719;&#20214;&#30340;&#33021;&#21147;&#65292;&#21487;&#38543;&#26102;&#36890;&#36807;&#19978;&#36733;&#26032;&#30340;&#36719;&#20214;&#25913;&#21464;&#21355;&#26143;&#30340;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#20197;&#20462;&#27491;&#39640;&#33021;&#31890;&#23376;&#23545;&#30005;&#33041;&#33455;&#29255;&#36752;&#23556;&#32780;&#23548;&#33268;&#30340;&#31243;&#24207;&#31361;&#21464;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290;&#35813;&#26143;&#21516;&#26102;&#25552;&#20986;&#24182;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;&#8220;&#36719;&#20214;&#21355;&#26143;&#8221;&#30340;&#27010;&#24565;&#30740;&#31350;&#12290;
> 
> &#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#19990;&#30028;&#31354;&#38388;&#31185;&#25216;&#21457;&#23637;&#36827;&#31243;&#37324;&#65292;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#12289;&#24494;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#34987;&#19968;&#33268;&#35748;&#20026;&#26159;&#20855;&#26377;&#39640;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#21547;&#37327;&#22810;&#12289;&#38598;&#25104;&#24230;&#39640;&#12289;&#20307;&#31215;&#23567;&#12289;&#30740;&#21046;&#21608;&#26399;&#30701;&#12289;&#25104;&#26412;&#20302;&#12289;&#21151;&#33021;&#23494;&#24230;&#22823;&#31561;&#29305;&#28857;&#30340;&#39640;&#31185;&#25216;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#36879;&#38706;&#65292;&#35813;&#20844;&#21496;&#19982;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#24050;&#30528;&#25163;&#24320;&#22987;&#30740;&#21457;&#27604;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#26356;&#23567;&#12289;&#38598;&#25104;&#21270;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#21644;&#30382;&#21355;&#26143;&#12290; &#12288;&#12288;&#20108;000&#24180;&#20845;&#26376;&#20108;&#21313;&#20843;&#26085;&#65292;&#37325;&#20116;&#21313;&#20844;&#26020;&#12289;&#20307;&#31215;&#38646;&#28857;&#38646;&#19971;&#31435;&#26041;&#31859;&#12289;&#30740;&#21046;&#21608;&#26399;&#19968;&#24180;&#30340;&#8220;&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#39034;&#21033;&#21457;&#23556;&#21319;&#31354;&#12290;&#21516;&#24180;&#19971;&#26376;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#19982;&#28165;&#21326;&#22823;&#23398;&#8220;&#24378;&#24378;&#32852;&#21512;&#8221;&#65292;&#32452;&#24314;&#25104;&#31435;&#20102;&#20013;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#23478;&#19987;&#38376;&#20174;&#20107;&#24494;&#23567;&#21355;&#26143;&#30740;&#21046;&#19982;&#25216;&#26415;&#24320;&#21457;&#30340;&#20225;&#19994;--&#33322;&#22825;&#28165;&#21326;&#21355;&#26143;&#25216;&#26415;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#12290;






> Chinese "space Tsinghua-1 " small satellites in space is running well
> ( BEIJING, October 17, 2002 )
> 
> 
> China news agency, Beijing, October 16 (Lv Xiaoge and Sun Zifa) - China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation , announced here today that the company and Tsinghua University jointly developed "space Tsinghua-1 " small satellite in space currently running well .
> 
> Experts said that "space Tsinghua-1 " and the successful development of small satellites in space, running well , indicating that China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation and Tsinghua University in fruitful cooperation in the field of high technology , with a self-developed fifty kilograms below the small satellite series products.
> 
> China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation , said, " Aerospace Tsinghua One" small satellites located six hundred to eight hundred kilometers from Earth, a high sun-synchronous orbit , *it can store and forward type of communication or sentinel real-time communication , especially for non- terrestrial network regions , in data collection , tele-education and so has a unique advantage* . " *Aerospace Tsinghua One" small satellites can be performed both optical imaging observations can also be used for environment, resources , hydrology, geography and meteorological investigation , and scientific experiments. It also has launched into orbit and then upload the software 's ability , may at any time by uploading new software to change the satellite mission to fix the computer chip high-energy particle radiation as a result of program mutation questions . The star also proposed and carried out the "software satellite" concept study .*
> 
> In world space science and technology development process , the small satellites, small satellites are unanimously considered to be high-tech content and high integration, small size, short development cycle , low cost, functional density and other characteristics of high-tech products. China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation disclosed that the company has been working with Tsinghua University R & D than the " Aerospace Qinghua One" small satellites smaller, more integrated nano-satellite and leather satellites. June 28, 2000 , weighing 50 kilograms volume 0.07 m3 , one-year development cycle "space Tsinghua-1 " small satellite successfully launched . In July , China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation and Tsinghua University " powerful combination" , founded China's first specialized in micro-satellite research and technology development company - Aerospace Tsinghua Satellite Technologies Co., Ltd. .
> 
> net translation[/B]



some 4~5 universities have successfully constructed their own nanosats

As for more recent ones, let me see if I can find the info and I'll post it here again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Jessica_L said:


> Did China develop a new type of micro-satellite for communication?



I forget this recent one which was sent to outerspace to assist Shenzhou 9's mission in 2012: 





Credit: junshi.com
&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#39063;&#23558;&#26143;&#21153;&#31649;&#29702;&#12289;&#30005;&#28304;&#25511;&#21046;&#12289;&#23039;&#24577;&#30830;&#23450;&#19982;&#25511;&#21046;&#31561;&#22522;&#26412;&#21151;&#33021;&#37096;&#20214;&#38598;&#25104;&#22312;&#21333;&#22359;&#30005;&#36335;&#26495;&#19978;&#30340;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#65292;&#20063;&#31216;&#21333;&#26495;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#65292;&#20854;&#37325;&#37327;&#21482;&#26377;9.3&#20844;&#26020;
"Tiantuo 1" is China's first satellite which can perform traffic management, power control, operation mode determination and having the controlling power of all the basic functions of components - which are all integrated on a single circuit board of a nano satellite, also known as micro-nano satellite veneer, Its weights only 9.3 kilogram
Text Credit: Baidu Baike


*&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#24320;&#36767;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#24212;&#29992;&#26032;&#39046;&#22495;*
&#8220;*"Tiantuo 1" has opened new areas of micro-and nano satellite applications*
scitech.people.com.cn
At 00:43 on May 11, 2013 Source: Science and Technology Daily

&#31185;&#25216;&#26085;&#25253;&#35759; &#65288;&#29305;&#32422;&#35760;&#32773;&#29579;&#25569;&#25991; &#36890;&#35759;&#21592;&#21016;&#20426;&#65289;&#25130;&#33267;5&#26376;9&#26085;&#65292;&#30001;&#22269;&#38450;&#31185;&#25216;&#22823;&#23398;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#39063;&#21333;&#26495;&#32435;&#26143;&#8212;&#8212;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#24050;&#22312;&#22826;&#31354;&#36968;&#28216;&#20102;&#25972;&#25972;&#19968;&#24180;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#22312;&#36712;&#36816;&#34892;&#29366;&#24577;&#33391;&#22909;&#65292;&#20808;&#21518;&#23436;&#25104;&#22810;&#39033;&#31185;&#23398;&#23454;&#39564;&#65292;&#32472;&#21046;&#20986;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#24352;&#20840;&#29699;&#33337;&#33334;AIS&#25968;&#25454;&#28023;&#22270;&#65292;&#34987;&#33322;&#22825;&#39046;&#22495;&#19987;&#23478;&#31216;&#20026;&#8220;&#22269;&#20869;&#26368;&#20855;&#23454;&#29992;&#20215;&#20540;&#30340;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#8221;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#19987;&#23478;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#22312;&#36712;&#36816;&#34892;&#19968;&#24180;&#26469;&#65292;&#20808;&#21518;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#27425;&#26143;&#36733;AIS (&#33337;&#33334;&#33258;&#21160;&#35782;&#21035;&#31995;&#32479&#20390;&#25910;&#12289;&#31354;&#38388;&#21407;&#23376;&#27687;&#36890;&#37327;&#27979;&#37327;&#12289;&#20809;&#23398;&#25104;&#20687;&#31561;&#22312;&#36712;&#31185;&#23398;&#35797;&#39564;&#12290;&#31185;&#30740;&#20154;&#21592;&#26681;&#25454;&#20854;&#20256;&#22238;&#30340;100&#20313;&#19975;&#26465;AIS&#25253;&#25991;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#32472;&#21046;&#20986;&#25105;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#24133;&#20840;&#29699;&#33337;&#33334;AIS&#25968;&#25454;&#28023;&#22270;&#65292;&#24182;&#20026;&#31070;&#33311;&#20061;&#21495;&#39134;&#33337;&#24212;&#24613;&#25628;&#25937;&#25552;&#20379;&#20102;&#23454;&#26102;&#20449;&#24687;&#26381;&#21153;&#21644;&#25216;&#26415;&#25903;&#25345;&#12290;&#35813;&#21355;&#26143;&#21407;&#35774;&#35745;&#23551;&#21629;&#20026;&#19968;&#20010;&#26376;&#65292;&#20294;&#33267;&#20170;&#20173;&#27599;&#22825;&#20026;&#20132;&#36890;&#37096;&#31561;17&#23478;&#29992;&#25143;&#25552;&#20379;AIS&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#35838;&#39064;&#32452;&#30003;&#35831;&#30340;&#22810;&#39033;&#19987;&#21033;&#24050;&#24320;&#22987;&#21521;&#25105;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#24037;&#19994;&#37096;&#38376;&#36716;&#21270;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#39318;&#39063;&#23558;&#26143;&#21153;&#31649;&#29702;&#12289;&#30005;&#28304;&#25511;&#21046;&#12289;&#23039;&#24577;&#30830;&#23450;&#19982;&#25511;&#21046;&#12289;&#27979;&#25511;&#25968;&#25454;&#20256;&#36755;&#31561;&#22522;&#26412;&#21151;&#33021;&#37096;&#20214;&#65292;&#38598;&#25104;&#22312;&#21333;&#22359;&#30005;&#36335;&#26495;&#19978;&#30340;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#65292;&#20063;&#31216;&#21333;&#26495;&#32435;&#26143;&#12290;&#20854;&#37325;&#37327;&#21482;&#26377;9.3&#20844;&#26020;&#65292;&#20307;&#31215;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;&#19968;&#21482;&#25163;&#25552;&#31665;&#22823;&#23567;&#12290;&#20854;&#21333;&#26495;&#32435;&#26143;&#20307;&#31995;&#32467;&#26500;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#39318;&#21019;&#65292;&#21355;&#26143;&#20869;&#37096;&#26080;&#30005;&#32518;&#36830;&#25509;&#65292;&#38598;&#25104;&#24230;&#39640;&#65292;&#21151;&#33021;&#23494;&#24230;&#22909;&#65292;&#25972;&#26143;&#32467;&#26500;&#36136;&#37327;&#23567;&#12290;&#30456;&#36739;&#20110;&#20256;&#32479;&#22823;&#21355;&#26143;&#30340;&#23431;&#33322;&#32423;&#20803;&#22120;&#20214;&#65292;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;90%&#20197;&#19978;&#20026;&#24037;&#19994;&#32423;&#20803;&#22120;&#20214;&#65292;&#24182;&#37319;&#29992;&#20102;&#31185;&#23398;&#30340;&#31579;&#36873;&#19982;&#21152;&#22266;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#22823;&#22823;&#38477;&#20302;&#20102;&#25972;&#26143;&#36153;&#29992;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#32463;&#21463;&#20102;&#38271;&#26102;&#38388;&#22826;&#31354;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#30340;&#32771;&#39564;&#12290;&#19968;&#31995;&#21015;&#30340;&#33258;&#20027;&#21019;&#26032;&#65292;&#20351;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#36208;&#20986;&#20102;&#19968;&#26465;&#26032;&#27010;&#24565;&#12289;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#20302;&#25104;&#26412;&#30340;&#32435;&#26143;&#30740;&#21046;&#21019;&#26032;&#20043;&#36335;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#25105;&#22269;&#24494;&#32435;&#21355;&#26143;&#30740;&#21046;&#19982;&#24212;&#29992;&#19968;&#31995;&#21015;&#26680;&#24515;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#31361;&#30772;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#22825;&#25299;&#19968;&#21495;&#8221;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#22269;&#20869;&#25104;&#21151;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;&#26143;&#36733;AIS&#31995;&#32479;&#20390;&#25910;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#35813;&#31995;&#32479;&#33021;&#24555;&#36895;&#23436;&#25104;&#22823;&#33539;&#22260;&#28023;&#22495;&#20869;&#30340;&#33337;&#33334;&#20301;&#32622;&#12289;&#33322;&#21521;&#12289;&#33322;&#36895;&#31561;&#20449;&#24687;&#30340;&#20390;&#25910;&#65292;&#26377;&#25928;&#35206;&#30422;&#21322;&#24452;&#32422;&#20026;1500&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#23545;&#25105;&#22269;&#29616;&#26377;&#23736;&#22522;AIS&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#26377;&#25928;&#34917;&#20805;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#28023;&#22495;&#33337;&#21482;&#20449;&#24687;&#30340;&#33719;&#21462;&#20855;&#26377;&#24040;&#22823;&#30340;&#23454;&#29992;&#20215;&#20540;&#12290;&#22312;&#36712;&#36827;&#34892;&#30340;&#31354;&#38388;&#21407;&#23376;&#27687;&#36890;&#37327;&#27979;&#37327;&#35797;&#39564;&#21644;&#30913;&#22330;&#27979;&#37327;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#30740;&#31350;&#12289;&#21033;&#29992;&#31354;&#38388;&#20855;&#26377;&#37325;&#35201;&#24847;&#20041;&#12290;

(&#26469;&#28304;:&#31185;&#25216;&#26085;&#25253

Science and Technology Daily News ( special correspondent correspondent Liu Wen Wang grip ) 

As of May 9 , the National Defense University developed China's nano satellite - " Tiantuo 1 " has been in space travel for a whole year , currently in orbit, in good condition , has completed a number of scientific experiments and draw our first global marine AIS data chart , is the field of aerospace experts as " the most practical value of domestic micro-nano satellites ."

According to experts, " Tiantou 1 " in orbit over the past year , has completed China's first spaceborne AIS ( Automatic Identification System ) investigation closed , space atomic oxygen flux measurements , optical imaging and other scientific experiments in orbit . Researchers based on their returns of more than 100 ten thousand AIS message data and draw a first one of the ship AIS data charts worldwide and is the Shenzhou 9 spacecraft emergency rescue provides real-time information services and technical support. The satellite is the original design life of a month, but still every day for the transportation department and other 17 users with AIS data , the research group applied for patents has begun to transformation of China's aerospace industry .

" Tiantuo 1 " is China 's first satellite service to management, power control, attitude determination and control, monitoring and control basic functions such as data transmission components , integrated on a single circuit board micro-nano satellite , also called veneer Carolina star. It weighs only 9.3 kg , the volume is equivalent to the size of a suitcase . Satisfied that its board architecture for the world 's first satellite , satellite no internal cables , high integration, functional density is good, the quality of the whole structure of a small star . Compared to the traditional large satellites aerospace grade components , " Tiantuo 1 " more than 90% for industrial grade components , and using a scientific screening and reinforcement methods, not only greatly reduce the cost of the entire star , and subjected to a long space environment test. A series of independent innovation, so that the " Tiantuo 1 ," out of a new concept , new technologies, the development of low-cost satisfied Star innovation, to achieve our micro-nano satellite development of key technologies and application of a series of breakthroughs.

" Tiantuo 1" for the first time in the country successfully launched a satellite AIS detection system acceptance tests , the system can quickly complete a wide range of waters within the ship's position , course, speed and other information of the investigation closed , effectively covering a radius of about 1500 km , the realization of our existing shore-based AIS system effective supplement for sea vessels access to information has great practical value. In the space rails atomic oxygen flux measurement test and measurement test field , for further study , use of space is important.

( Source: Science and Technology Daily )

net assisted translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*220&#21544;&#22810;&#36724;&#37325;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#20132;&#20184;
220 tons of multi-axis heavy mining trucks to deliver *
2013&#24180;08&#26376;03&#26085; &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#31532;&#19968;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#32593; 
August 3, 2013 Source: First Engineering Machinery Network 

http://wl.kywmall.com

&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#31532;&#22235;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#33258;&#20027;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;220&#21544;&#26032;&#22411;&#33410;&#33021;&#22810;&#36724;&#37325;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#26085;&#21069;&#25104;&#21151;&#20132;&#20184;&#29992;&#25143;&#12290;&#35813;&#38498;&#30001;&#27492;&#25104;&#20026;&#22269;&#38469;&#19978;&#23569;&#25968;&#20960;&#23478;&#33021;&#29983;&#20135;220&#21544;&#37325;&#22411;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#30340;&#20225;&#19994;&#65292;&#25171;&#30772;&#20102;&#25105;&#22269;&#22823;&#21544;&#20301;&#37325;&#22411;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#38271;&#26399;&#20381;&#36182;&#22269;&#22806;&#36827;&#21475;&#30340;&#23616;&#38754;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#22269;&#22823;&#22411;&#38706;&#22825;&#30719;&#23665;&#36816;&#36755;&#35013;&#22791;&#21046;&#36896;&#25216;&#26415;&#36798;&#21040;&#19990;&#30028;&#20808;&#36827;&#27700;&#24179;&#12290;

&#23485;&#20307;&#12289;&#22823;&#21544;&#20301;&#37325;&#22411;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#26159;&#26410;&#26469;&#30719;&#29992;&#36710;&#21457;&#23637;&#30340;&#20027;&#36235;&#21183;&#65292;&#20294;&#19968;&#30452;&#26159;&#25105;&#22269;&#24037;&#31243;&#26426;&#26800;&#24066;&#22330;&#30340;&#30701;&#26495;&#12290;&#20026;&#27492;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#38598;&#22242;&#31532;&#22235;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#20808;&#21518;&#25104;&#31435;&#20102;&#37325;

&#22411;&#24037;&#31243;&#35013;&#22791;&#35774;&#35745;&#25152;&#12289;&#33322;&#22825;&#37325;&#22411;&#24037;&#31243;&#35013;&#22791;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#65292;&#19987;&#38376;&#20174;&#20107;&#37325;&#24037;&#35013;&#22791;&#30740;&#21457;&#12289;&#29983;&#20135;&#21450;&#32463;&#33829;&#65292;&#24182;&#25299;&#23637;&#24320;&#21457;&#30719;&#29992;&#27922;&#27700;&#36710;&#12289;&#36718;&#24335;&#35013;&#36733;&#26426;&#12289;&#28082;&#21387;&#25366;&#25496;&#26426;&#12289;&#30005;&#38130;&#12289;&#26080;&#36712;&#33014;&#36718;&#36741;&#21161;&#36816;&#36755;&#36710;&#31561;&#30719;&#23665;&#26426;&#26800;&#21450;&#39640;&#31471;&#35013;&#22791;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#65292;&#22823;&#21544;&#20301;&#37325;&#22411;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#36733;&#37325;&#37327;&#30340;&#19981;&#26029;&#25552;&#21319;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#26377;&#25928;&#38477;&#20302;&#20316;&#19994;&#36710;&#23494;&#24230;&#65292;&#20351;&#24471;&#20154;&#24037;&#12289;&#31649;&#29702;&#31561;&#25104;&#26412;&#22343;&#19981;&#26029;&#20943;&#23569;&#65292;&#22810;&#25968;&#20351;&#29992;&#22312;&#29028;&#30719;&#32858;&#38598;&#22320;&#12290;

2012&#24180;&#24213;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#24037;&#22235;&#38498;&#39318;&#21488;220&#21544;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#22312;&#20869;&#33945;&#21476;&#33609;&#21407;&#30719;&#21306;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#20026;&#26399;4&#20010;&#26376;&#30340;&#35797;&#29992;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23506;&#21306;&#36866;&#24212;&#24615;&#35797;&#39564;&#12289;&#25972;&#36710;&#31354;&#36733;&#21151;&#33021;&#35797;&#39564;&#12289;&#25972;&#36710;&#28385;&#36733;&#21151;&#33021;&#35797;&#39564;&#12289;&#30719;&#21306;&#20351;&#29992;&#21487;&#38752;&#24615;&#25720;&#24213;&#35797;&#39564;&#31561;&#21508;&#39033;&#24615;&#33021;&#27979;&#35797;&#65292;&#23545;&#36710;&#36742;&#32467;&#26500;&#12289;&#24615;&#33021;&#12289;&#21046;&#36896;&#36136;&#37327;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;&#32771;&#26680;&#12290;

&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#20026;&#25512;&#21160;&#37325;&#22411;&#24037;&#31243;&#35013;&#22791;&#23454;&#29616;&#31995;&#21015;&#21270;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#35813;&#38498;&#36824;&#19982;&#22269;&#22806;&#30693;&#21517;&#20225;&#19994;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;&#36733;&#37325;363&#21544;&#12289;110&#21544;&#20004;&#36724;&#30005;&#21160;&#36718;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#39033;&#30446;&#21512;&#20316;&#24320;&#21457;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#35745;&#21010;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;&#24213;&#19979;&#32447;&#30340;363&#21544;&#20135;&#21697;&#65292;&#26159;&#30446;&#21069;&#20840;&#29699;&#36733;&#37325;&#21544;&#20301;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#30719;&#29992;&#33258;&#21368;&#36710;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;

China Aerospace Science and Industry Group, the fourth independent research Institute 220 &#8203;&#8203;tons of new energy-efficient multi-axis heavy dump truck has successfully delivered to the user. The organisation became an international player who can produce 220 &#8203;&#8203;tons of heavy-duty dump trucks, breaking the heavy-duty truck of large tonnage long dependent on foreign imports of the situation, marking China's large-scale open-pit mine transport equipment manufacturing technology has reached the world advanced level.

Wide-body, large-tonnage mining vehicles heavy truck is the future development of the primary trend, but has been China's construction machinery market in the short board. To this end, China Aerospace Science and Industry Group, the fourth Institute has set up a re-

Type design engineering equipment, aerospace heavy engineering equipment Co., Ltd. specializes in heavy equipment research and development, production and operation, and expand development of mine water truck, wheel loaders, hydraulic excavators, shovels, trucks and other auxiliary trackless mining machinery and high-end equipment. Among them, large-tonnage heavy duty dump truck load of continuous improvement, which can effectively reduce vehicle density, the labor, management and other costs are declining, mostly used in coal mines to gather.

By the end of 2012, China Aerospace Science and Industry's first 220 tons four homes Dump Truck mine in Inner Mongolia grassland conducted a four-month trial test, completed the cold zone adaptive test, functional test vehicle load, vehicle load function test, royalty reliability diagnostic tests and other performance tests, the vehicle structure, performance, conducted a comprehensive assessment of manufacturing quality.

It is reported that, in order to promote the development of heavy engineering equipment in series, the hospital also with the well-known foreign enterprises to develop a load 363 tons, 110 tons two-axis electric wheel dump truck project cooperation and development work. Which plans later this year 363 tons of products off the assembly line, is currently the world's largest mining trucks DWT product.

net assisted translation


----------



## cirr

Breakthroughs in science and technology are daily recurrences now a days&#65292;but only a tiny portion of these achievements get reported in English&#12290;

Examples include the 7500F super capacitor with the world's largest power&#12289;3300V/50A IGBT chip etc&#12290;


----------



## Cyberian

What are the latest estimates when Chinese's economy is likely to eclipse that of the United States?


----------



## Fsjal

SUPARCO said:


> What are the latest estimates when Chinese's economy is likely to eclipse that of the United States?



Probably 2030-2050.

Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Cyberian

Fsjal said:


> Probably 2030-2050.
> 
> Let's just wait and see.



Really? Earlier estimates had suggested around 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Samsung invests $500 million in new China facility*

BEIJING | Sat Sep 14, 2013 3:59am EDT

(Reuters) - Samsung Electronics Co Ltd will invest $500 million to build a packaging and testing facility in northwestern China, the official China Daily reported on Saturday, as South Korea's biggest company expands operations in China.

Samsung's new plant investment comes on the heels of last year's $7 billion chip complex, also in the industrial city of Xi'an, and January's $1.7 billion injection into the firm's operations in Kunshan, a fast-growing manufacturing hub west of Shanghai.

Samsung, the world's largest maker of handsets, memory chips and televisions, is seeking to diversify its clients and exert greater control over its sprawling manufacturing network, which includes 250 supplier factories in China.

Construction of the packaging and testing facility is expected to begin in January 2014 and aims to be finished by the end of that year, said the report.

(Reporting by Paul Carsten; Editing by Ron Popeski)

Samsung invests $500 million in new China facility: media | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Yonhap News Agency

September 14, 2013 01:16

*Samsung's new chip plant in China to be fully operational by year-end*

BEIJING, Sept. 14 (Yonhap) -- A chip complex under construction by Samsung Electronics Co. in the Chinese city of Xian is expected to be fully operational by the end of this year, state media reported Saturday.

The report by the China Daily suggested that Samsung's US$7 billion project to build its first overseas plant for NAND flash memory chips is on schedule for completion.

This week, Samsung said it will invest another $500 million into Xian to build a facility for packaging and testing chips at the chip complex.

An Jianli, director of the administration committee of the Xian Hi-Tech Industry Development Zone, told the newspaper that construction of the main plant for Samsung's memory chip project has already been completed and further work is underway.

"*The factory is expected to be fully operational by the end of the year, and it will have a monthly output of 100,000 chips with annual sales worth 66 billion yuan ($10.78 billion)*," the report said.

Samsung's new chip plant in China to be fully operational by year-end | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

September 18, 2013, 7:53 a.m. ET

*Huawei Snatches Major Deal from Ericsson in Denmark*

By Sven Grundberg

STOCKHOLM--China's Huawei Technologies Wednesday won a big contract from Denmark's main telecom operator TDC ASA (TDC.KO), striking a blow against Ericsson (ERIC) in the company's Nordic back yard.

The contract will see Huawei become the sole network vendor to build TDC's fourth generation data network. It will replace the operator's all base stations, as well as managing the company's mobile network.

The deal is worth 4 billion Danish kroner ($711 million) and runs over six years. The TDC contract used to belong to Sweden's Ericsson, which confirmed that it had lost the contract.

Huawei said it will add 200 new employees to its Danish operations as a result of the deal. While Ericsson used to manage TDC's network from Romania, Huawei said it plans to move the network operating centre to Denmark.

"This is a milestone for Huawei in Denmark," Jim Lu, Huawei's head of Central Eastern Europe and the Nordics, said in a written statement.

Huawei is currently involved in deploying roughly half of Europe's approximately 60 commercial Long Term Evolution, or forth generation, data networks. According to Informa, a market research firm, it has a 40% market share on the global LTE market.

Its customers in Europe include Vodafone Group PLC (VOD.LN), Telefonica S.A. (TEF.MC) and Deutsche Telecom AG (DTE.XE).

Huawei Snatches Major Deal from Ericsson in Denmark - WSJ.com

September 18, 2013, 7:53 a.m. ET

*Huawei Snatches Major Deal from Ericsson in Denmark*

By Sven Grundberg

STOCKHOLM--China's Huawei Technologies Wednesday won a big contract from Denmark's main telecom operator TDC ASA (TDC.KO), striking a blow against Ericsson (ERIC) in the company's Nordic back yard.

The contract will see Huawei become the sole network vendor to build TDC's fourth generation data network. It will replace the operator's all base stations, as well as managing the company's mobile network.

The deal is worth 4 billion Danish kroner ($711 million) and runs over six years. The TDC contract used to belong to Sweden's Ericsson, which confirmed that it had lost the contract.

Huawei said it will add 200 new employees to its Danish operations as a result of the deal. While Ericsson used to manage TDC's network from Romania, Huawei said it plans to move the network operating centre to Denmark.

"This is a milestone for Huawei in Denmark," Jim Lu, Huawei's head of Central Eastern Europe and the Nordics, said in a written statement.

Huawei is currently involved in deploying roughly half of Europe's approximately 60 commercial Long Term Evolution, or forth generation, data networks. According to Informa, a market research firm, it has a 40% market share on the global LTE market.

Its customers in Europe include Vodafone Group PLC (VOD.LN), Telefonica S.A. (TEF.MC) and Deutsche Telecom AG (DTE.XE).

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20130918-703647.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

The once glamorous names like Ericsson, Blackberry, Motorola, Nokia are going to be history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Huawei is expanding:

Huawei doubles investment in R&D in Europe since 2010

Huawei to create 5,500 new jobs in Europe

While:

BlackBerry announces 4,500 layoffs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

This is a re-order which is a hallmark proving customers satisfaction:

*China sells 10 bullet trains to Malaysia *

news.xinhuanet.com

English.news.cn 2013-09-21 13:15:45 

Our EMUs operating in Malaysia since 2012:











Credit: CSR





Credit: railway gazette





Credit: wikipedia


CHANGSHA, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive has sold 10 inter-city bullet trains to Malaysia, the company announced Saturday.

The trains, with 4G network coverage and eco-friendly equipment, will be used on a 900-km railway in Malaysia, according to the train manufacturer. The trains will run at an average speed between 140 to 160 km per hour.

The first train is scheduled to be delivered in two years, and the rest nine months later, according to the agreement.

CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive sold 38 bullet trains to Malaysia in 2010, which was the first export of Made-in-China bullet trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*HSBC flash China manufacturing PMI at 51.2 for September*

LIYAN QI AND YAJUN ZHANG THE WALL STREET JOURNAL SEPTEMBER 23, 2013

*CHINA'S economy showed fresh signs of vigour as an initial gauge of manufacturing activity strengthened in September, reaching a six-month high.*

The improved reading on the initial HSBC China Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index, released today, reinforced expectations that the economy is continuing to gain strength after its weak first half and that the second quarter was the bottom for the year.

"This is a very strong reading and it gives us more confidence in the recovery," said Raymond Yeung, economist at ANZ. "It looks like this will be sustained into the fourth quarter."

The preliminary or "flash" reading climbed to 51.2 from a 50.1 in August, moving further above the key 50-point level which separates expansion from contraction compared with the previous month.

The reading showed that smaller, private firms, which have a heavy weighting in the HSBC measure, are starting to follow the improving fortunes of larger state- run firms as shown in the official PMI. The official PMI last month climbed to 51 from 50.3 in July.

"Last month's improvement in manufacturing was largely led by the state sector," said Mr Yeung.

China's economy showed slower growth of 7.7 per cent year over year in the first quarter and 7.5 per cent in the second quarter, initially raising fears that the expansion might fall short of the government target of 7.5 per cent for the full year.

The government has said it is willing to tolerate slower growth to focus on longer-term restructuring of the economy, reducing the reliance on exports and investment and trying to boost the role of consumption. While it has avoided massive stimulus policies, Beijing has used "mini-stimulus" policies, speeding up subway and rail projects while offering tax breaks and cutting red tape to help push boost economic growth.

That appears to be showing results. In August, China recorded a series of improved economic data, with industrial output, retail sales and exports all showing gains.

More recently government officials have shown confidence the economy won't disappoint this year. Premier Li Keqiang told an international gathering this month: "Such steady development [in economic growth] makes us strongly believe that China's economic growth targets&#8230;will be achieved this year."

But analysts were cautious over the extent and duration of the upturn.

"Based on our research, company owners are still conservative about the economic outlook and we haven't see rapid improvement in the real economy," said Li Wei, economist at Standard Chartered Bank. The economic rebound may last until the fourth quarter but growth is unlikely to return to levels of 8 per cent in the fourth quarter, he added.

Others also echoed those doubts.

"The figures are better than expected though improvement has mainly come from domestic spending," said Tim Condon of ING, suggesting that stimulus spending was behind the gains. "I think [China's leaders] blinked at the prospect of growth slowing in the second half."

Still, the HSBC preliminary Purchasing Managers' Index was strong almost across the board, showing gains in new orders, new export orders and backlogs of work.

Only employment was below the 50-point cut-off, though it too showed a more moderate slowing than previously.

The preliminary HSBC PMI figure is calculated using 85 per cent to 90 per cent of all responses to the bank's monthly PMI survey and is issued about one week before the final PMI reading.

- See more at: Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#22823;&#23398;&#29983;&#35774;&#35745;&#29305;&#33394;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#33719;&#22269;&#38469;&#32418;&#28857;&#22870; &#24050;&#30003;&#35831;&#19987;&#21033;*

*Students design features infusion bottles international RedDot Award in process of patent applications*

2013&#24180;09&#26376;22&#26085;23:20 &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#38395;&#32593; 
At 23:20 on September 22, 2013 Source: China News Network

Sohu.com





Credit: sohu.com and Chinanews Network
9&#26376;22&#26085;&#65292;&#35760;&#32773;&#20174;&#27743;&#35199;&#29702;&#24037;&#22823;&#23398;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#35813;&#26657;3&#20301;&#21516;&#23398;&#35774;&#35745;&#30340;&#20316;&#21697;&#12298;Easyfind&#12299;&#65288;&#26131;&#21457;&#29616;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#65289;&#33719;2013&#22269;&#38469;&#32418;&#28857;&#22870;&#27010;&#24565;&#35774;&#35745;&#32452;&#22823;&#22870;&#12290;&#12288;&#40644;&#26126;&#20809;&#12288;&#25668;
September 22, 2013: the reporter learned from the Jiangxi University, the school three students design work "Easyfind" (easy to find infusion bottles) for 2013 International RedDot Award conceptual design group awards. &#40644;&#26126;&#20809; photo

&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#26032;&#32593;&#21335;&#26124;9&#26376;22&#26085;&#30005;(&#33487;&#36335;&#31243; &#29579;&#38155; &#38472;&#21513;&#2437822&#26085;&#65292;&#35760;&#32773;&#20174;&#27743;&#35199;&#29702;&#24037;&#22823;&#23398;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#35813;&#26657;3&#20301;&#21516;&#23398;&#35774;&#35745;&#30340;&#20316;&#21697;&#12298;Easyfind&#12299;(&#26131;&#21457;&#29616;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942&#33719;2013&#22269;&#38469;&#32418;&#28857;&#22870;&#27010;&#24565;&#35774;&#35745;&#32452;&#22823;&#22870;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#20316;&#21697;&#24050;&#32463;&#30003;&#35831;&#22269;&#23478;&#19987;&#21033;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20316;&#21697;&#20027;&#21019;&#20154;&#40644;&#26126;&#20809;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#20316;&#21697;&#35774;&#35745;&#28789;&#24863;&#32536;&#20110;&#19968;&#27425;&#36755;&#28082;&#32463;&#21382;&#65292;&#8220;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#26159;&#24120;&#29992;&#30340;&#21307;&#30103;&#35774;&#22791;&#65292;&#20294;&#29942;&#36523;&#36879;&#26126;&#65292;&#25252;&#22763;&#21644;&#30149;&#20154;&#20973;&#32905;&#30524;&#19981;&#26131;&#21457;&#29616;&#29942;&#20013;&#33647;&#27700;&#26159;&#21542;&#29992;&#23613;&#12290;&#22312;&#30149;&#20154;&#36739;&#22810;&#30340;&#24773;&#20917;&#19979;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#22312;&#28798;&#21306;&#22330;&#25152;&#65292;&#25252;&#22763;&#38656;&#20180;&#32454;&#26816;&#26597;&#25165;&#33021;&#36776;&#21035;&#65292;&#36825;&#26080;&#30097;&#22686;&#21152;&#25252;&#22763;&#30340;&#24037;&#20316;&#37327;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#26032;&#32593;&#35760;&#32773;&#35266;&#23519;&#21457;&#29616;&#65292;&#21644;&#26222;&#36890;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#35813;&#8220;&#26131;&#21457;&#29616;&#8221;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#23558;&#29942;&#30422;&#19979;&#26041;&#35774;&#35745;&#25104;&#26059;&#36716;&#27969;&#37327;&#21051;&#24230;&#34920;&#65292;&#21051;&#24230;&#34920;&#19978;&#26377;&#19968;&#20010;&#23567;&#22411;&#35686;&#31034;&#28783;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#40644;&#26126;&#20809;&#35828;&#65292;&#8220;&#25252;&#22763;&#36755;&#28082;&#26102;&#21482;&#38656;&#23558;&#33647;&#27700;&#23481;&#37327;&#21644;&#27969;&#37327;&#21051;&#24230;&#34920;&#34920;&#20540;&#35843;&#25104;&#23545;&#24212;&#20540;&#65292;&#24403;&#33647;&#27700;&#28404;&#23436;&#26102;&#65292;&#21051;&#24230;&#34920;&#20540;&#38543;&#20043;&#24402;&#38646;&#65292;&#35686;&#31034;&#28783;&#20250;&#33258;&#21160;&#21457;&#20809;&#25552;&#37266;&#25252;&#22763;&#21450;&#26102;&#22788;&#29702;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#40644;&#26126;&#20809;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#38500;&#20943;&#36731;&#25252;&#22763;&#24037;&#20316;&#37327;&#22806;&#65292;&#35813;&#35774;&#35745;&#36824;&#33021;&#20351;&#30149;&#20154;&#23433;&#24515;&#20241;&#24687;&#65292;&#19981;&#29992;&#26102;&#21051;&#30041;&#24847;&#36755;&#28082;&#33647;&#27700;&#26159;&#21542;&#29992;&#23436;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#32773;&#40644;&#26126;&#20809;&#12289;&#26446;&#21338;&#12289;&#29579;&#32418;&#31036;&#24050;&#30003;&#35831;&#22269;&#23478;&#19987;&#21033;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#8220;&#26131;&#21457;&#29616;&#8221;&#36755;&#28082;&#29942;&#26159;&#29616;&#26377;&#20135;&#21697;&#30340;&#25913;&#33391;&#65292;&#36873;&#29992;&#29627;&#29827;&#26448;&#36136;&#21046;&#20316;&#30340;&#33538;&#33778;&#27663;&#28404;&#31649;&#65292;&#21487;&#20805;&#20998;&#21033;&#29992;&#29616;&#26377;&#25216;&#26415;&#12289;&#26448;&#26009;&#29983;&#20135;&#65292;&#20135;&#21697;&#20351;&#29992;&#21518;&#20877;&#28040;&#27602;&#21487;&#24490;&#29615;&#21033;&#29992;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#24503;&#22269;&#32418;&#28857;&#35774;&#35745;&#22870;(RedDotAward)1955&#24180;&#21019;&#21150;&#65292;&#24050;&#26377;58&#24180;&#21382;&#21490;&#65292;&#34987;&#20844;&#35748;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#26368;&#22823;&#22411;&#12289;&#26368;&#20855;&#26377;&#26435;&#23041;&#24615;&#30340;&#35774;&#35745;&#31454;&#36187;&#22870;&#65292;&#32032;&#26377;&#8220;&#22269;&#38469;&#35774;&#35745;&#30028;&#30340;&#22885;&#26031;&#21345;&#8221;&#20043;&#31216;&#12290;

BEIJING, Nanchang, September 22 Power (Su Lu Chengwang Feng Chen Jiqiang) 22, the reporter learned from the Jiangxi University, the school three students design work "Easyfind" (easy to find infusion bottles) for 2013 International RedDot Award conceptual design group awards. At present, the work has been applied for national patents.

According to the works of creative people Huangming Guang introduction, due to a work inspired infusion experience, "infusion bottle infusion bottle is commonly used for medical devices, but the bottle transparent, nurses and patients is not easy to find with the naked eye whether the exhaustion of syrup bottle in patients over number of cases, especially in disaster areas, nurses need to distinguish carefully examined, it will increase the workload of nurses. "

WASHINGTON reporter observed, and the general infusion bottle, compared to the "easy to find" infusion bottle under the cap scale flow meter is designed to rotate, scale, there is a small table warning light. 

Huangming Guang said, "the nurse simply syrup infusion volume and flow scale exemplar of values &#8203;&#8203;into a corresponding value, when the drug droplets finished, along with dial gauge value zero, warning light will automatically light to remind nurses timely manner."	

Huang Mingguang that, in addition to reduce the workload of nurses, but the design can make the patient feel at ease to rest, do not always pay attention to whether the transfusion medicine runs out. 

Currently, designers Huangming Guang, Li Bo, Wang Hongli has applied for national patents. 
According to reports, "easy to find" the infusion bottle is the improvement of existing products, the choice of glass produced by Murphy's dropper, can take advantage of existing technologies, materials, production, product use after disinfection can be recycled.

It is understood that the German RedDot Design Award (RedDotAward) 1955 was founded, more than 58 years of history, is recognized as the world's largest and most authoritative design competitions award, known as the "Oscars of international design community," said. 

net assisted translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#24494;&#21338;&#31169;&#20449;&#20132;&#20114;&#25511;&#21046; &#28023;&#20449;&#25512;&#20986;&#20840;&#29699;&#39318;&#21488;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#26234;&#33021;&#31354;&#35843;*

2013-09-23 14:05:05 &#31295;&#28304;&#65306;&#29615;&#29699;&#32593;&#31185;&#25216;

*Interactive microblogging e-mails - Hisense launches the world's first Internet-based *intelligent control air conditioning

2013-09-23 14:05:05 Source: Global Network Technology

www.cnbeta.com










Credit: Xinhuanet
xinhuanet.com

&#28023;&#20449;&#33529;&#26524;&#27966;A8&#31995;&#21015;89&#26234;&#33021;&#31354;&#35843;&#19981;&#20165;&#26159;&#19968;&#21488;&#26234;&#33021;&#31354;&#35843;&#65292;&#26356;&#26159;&#19968;&#21488;&#39030;&#32423;&#31354;&#27668;&#20928;&#21270;&#22120;&#12290;

1&#12289;&#39318;&#21019;HIFD&#38745;&#30005;&#38598;&#23576;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292; PM2.5&#21435;&#38500;&#29575;&#39640;&#36798;99.9%&#65307;

2&#12289;FPA2.0&#20928;&#21270;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;FPA&#20840;&#20928;&#21270;&#27169;&#22359;&#21644;&#39640;&#31934;&#24230;&#36807;&#28388;&#32593;&#30340;&#37197;&#22791;&#65292;&#39640;&#25928;&#21435;&#38500;&#31354;&#27668;&#20013;&#30340;&#33519;98.12%&#12289;&#30002;&#37275;99.67%&#12289;&#24322;&#21619;97.38%&#12289;&#33457;&#31881;&#31561;&#31881;&#23576;&#24615;&#39063;&#31890;&#29289;&#65307;

3&#12289;&#19968;&#38190;&#20248;&#21270;&#23460;&#20869;&#31354;&#27668;&#29615;&#22659;&#65292;&#21363;&#20351;&#19981;&#22312;&#23478;&#20013;&#65292;&#20063;&#21487;&#29992;&#25163;&#26426;&#25110;Pad&#31561;&#26234;&#33021;&#35774;&#22791;&#21521;&#23478;&#20013;&#31354;&#35843;&#25552;&#21069;&#21457;&#36865;&#20581;&#24247;&#25351;&#20196;&#65292;&#21482;&#38656;&#28857;&#20987;&#8220;&#20928;&#21270;&#8221;&#38190;&#65292;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#21551;&#21160;&#31354;&#35843;&#25552;&#21069;&#21435;&#38500;&#23460;&#20869;&#31354;&#27668;&#20013;&#30340;PM2.5&#12289;&#33519;&#12289;&#30002;&#37275;&#12289;&#30149;&#33740;&#12289;&#24322;&#21619;&#31561;&#65292;&#20139;&#21463;365&#22825;&#28165;&#26032;&#12290;


Hisense apple pie A8 Series 89 smart air-conditioning is not only a smart air conditioning, it is a top air purifier.

1, the first HIFD ESP technology, PM2.5 removal of up to 99.9%;

2, FPA2.0 purification systems, modules and through the FPA all clean the filter with a high-precision, high efficiency removal of the benzene 98.12%, 99.67% formaldehyde, odor 97.38%, pollen and other dust particulate matter;

3, a key to optimize indoor air environment, even if not at home, can also be used such as smart phones or Pad conditioning equipment in advance to send home health instruction, simply click the "clean" button, you can start the air conditioner early removal of indoor air PM2.5 , benzene, formaldehyde, bacteria, odor, etc., to enjoy 365 days fresh.


cnBeta.COM

&#36825;&#26159;&#28023;&#20449;&#38598;&#22242;&#32487;&#26234;&#33021;&#30005;&#35270;&#12289;&#26234;&#33021;&#20912;&#31665;&#21518;&#25512;&#20986;&#30340;&#21448;&#19968;&#31995;&#21015;&#26234;&#33021;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#28023;&#20449;&#31354;&#35843;&#39318;&#24109;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#29579;&#24535;&#21018;&#21338;&#22763;&#34920;&#31034;&#65306;&#36825;&#26159;&#28023;&#20449;&#31354;&#35843;&#22522;&#20110;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#26631;&#24535;&#24615;&#20135;&#21697;&#12290;&#38500;&#20102;&#24494;&#21338;&#65292;&#28023;&#20449;&#31354;&#35843;&#24050;&#32463;&#20840;&#38754;&#24212;&#29992;&#22522;&#20110;iOS&#12289;Android&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;APP&#31243;&#24207;&#65292;&#20379;&#29992;&#25143;&#33258;&#30001;&#36873;&#25321;&#65292;&#20854;&#26681;&#26412;&#23601;&#26159;&#20026;&#20102;&#35753;&#29992;&#25143;&#20197;&#8220;&#31616;&#21333;&#12289;&#24841;&#24742;&#30340;&#25805;&#20316;&#20307;&#39564;&#8221;&#20139;&#21463;&#8220;&#39640;&#21697;&#36136;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963;&#8221;&#12290;

&#33267;&#27492;&#65292;&#31227;&#21160;&#31038;&#20132;&#25216;&#26415;&#27491;&#22312;&#20197;&#36229;&#20986;&#24819;&#35937;&#30340;&#36895;&#24230;&#24555;&#36895;&#25913;&#21464;&#23478;&#24237;&#29983;&#27963;&#12290;

This is the Hisense Group, following the smart TV, smart refrigerator after the launch of a series of intelligent products. Hisense Air Chief Scientist Dr. Wang Zhigang, said: This is the Internet-based technology, Hisense Air iconic products. In addition to micro-blog, Hisense has been fully applied on iOS, Android system, APP program for users freedom of choice, which is simply to allow users to "Simple and pleasant operating experience" enjoy "high quality of life."

Thus, in order to move beyond the imagination of social technologies are rapidly changing the speed of family life.


net assisted translation


*Some other Hisense' Products*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#38450;&#38647;&#25252;&#20855;&#36873;&#20837;&#32852;&#21512;&#22269;&#32500;&#21644;&#35013;&#22791; &#24191;&#27867;&#29992;&#20110;&#25195;&#38647;&#32500;&#21644;&#37096;&#38431;*
2013&#24180;09&#26376;23&#26085;12:53 

http://news.sina.com.cn





Credit: mil.huanqiu.com





Credit: Sohu
&#28504;&#22522;&#25991;&#19982;&#27599;&#21517;&#25195;&#38647;&#20316;&#19994;&#25163;&#25569;&#25163;- &#38518;&#22269;&#24198; &#25668;
Ban Ki-moon shakes hands with each of our Mine-Sweepers during their minesweeping operations
Tao Guoqing photo 
&#12288;&#12288;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22269;&#38469;&#22312;&#32447;&#25253;&#36947;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773; &#29579;&#26234;&#36798;&#65289;&#65306;&#25454;&#22269;&#38469;&#32418;&#21313;&#23383;&#20250;&#19978;&#19990;&#32426;90&#24180;&#20195;&#30340;&#32479;&#35745;&#34920;&#26126;&#65306;&#26377;1.2&#20159;&#39063;&#22320;&#38647;&#20998;&#24067;&#20110;&#20840;&#29699;64&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#65292;&#27599;2&#20998;&#38047;&#23601;&#20250;&#26377;&#20154;&#22240;&#22320;&#38647;&#33268;&#27515;&#25110;&#33268;&#27531;&#12290;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#22312;&#36941;&#24067;&#26410;&#29190;&#28856;&#28846;&#24377;&#30340;&#40654;&#20197;&#20020;&#26102;&#20572;&#28779;&#32447;&#38647;&#21306;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#22312;&#22320;&#38647;&#23494;&#24230;&#36798;&#21040;3600&#26522;/&#24179;&#26041;&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#20113;&#21335;&#21315;&#20313;&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#36793;&#38450;&#32447;&#19978;&#65292;&#37117;&#26377;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#25195;&#38647;&#23448;&#20853;&#19981;&#30031;&#33392;&#38505;&#35748;&#30495;&#25490;&#38647;&#30340;&#36523;&#24433;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#20026;&#20102;&#24403;&#22320;&#30334;&#22995;&#19981;&#21463;&#22320;&#38647;&#30340;&#23041;&#32961;&#32780;&#24120;&#24180;&#19982;&#21361;&#38505;&#30456;&#20276;&#65292;&#21448;&#30001;&#35841;&#26469;&#20445;&#35777;&#36825;&#20123;&#21487;&#29233;&#30340;&#25112;&#22763;&#20204;&#30340;&#23433;&#20840;&#65311;&#29616;&#20195;&#25112;&#20105;&#20013;&#26426;&#26800;&#21270;&#37096;&#38431;&#25512;&#36827;&#36805;&#36895;&#65292;&#37326;&#25112;&#25937;&#25252;&#22914;&#20309;&#33021;&#8220;&#36319;&#24471;&#19978;&#12289;&#25937;&#24471;&#19979;&#8221;&#65311;&#36817;&#26085;&#65292;&#22269;&#38469;&#22312;&#32447;&#35760;&#32773;&#36208;&#36827;&#31532;&#19977;&#20891;&#21307;&#22823;&#23398;&#31532;&#19977;&#38468;&#23646;&#21307;&#38498;&#37326;&#25112;&#22806;&#31185;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#65292;&#23547;&#25214;&#26159;&#35841;&#20026;&#25112;&#22763;&#20204;&#38136;&#36896;&#29983;&#21629;&#30462;&#29260;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;1997&#24180;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#22312;&#20113;&#21335;&#36793;&#22659;&#25289;&#24320;&#20102;&#31532;&#20108;&#27425;&#22823;&#25195;&#38647;&#24207;&#24149;&#12290;&#22312;&#19968;&#27425;&#25195;&#38647;&#20013;&#65292;&#25112;&#22763;&#20399;&#20255;&#26480;&#21491;&#33050;&#36393;&#21709;&#20102;&#19968;&#26522;&#38450;&#27493;&#20853;&#22320;&#38647;&#65292;&#24378;&#28872;&#30340;&#29190;&#38663;&#23558;&#20182;&#25472;&#36215;&#19968;&#23610;&#22810;&#39640;&#12290;&#20294;&#35302;&#38647;&#21518;&#30340;&#20399;&#20255;&#26480;&#38500;&#20102;&#22823;&#33050;&#36286;&#20869;&#20391;&#26377;&#19968;&#28857;&#36731;&#24494;&#25749;&#35010;&#22806;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#20854;&#20182;&#20219;&#20309;&#22320;&#26041;&#21463;&#20260;&#12290;&#20445;&#25252;&#20182;&#30340;&#26159;&#33050;&#19978;&#30340;&#37027;&#21452;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#65292;&#20399;&#20255;&#26480;&#20063;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#31359;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#35302;&#38647;&#32780;&#23433;&#20840;&#26080;&#24665;&#30340;&#31532;&#19968;&#20154;&#12290;&#25215;&#25285;&#21046;&#20316;&#36825;&#27454;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#30340;&#26576;&#24037;&#21378;&#39640;&#32423;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#38472;&#32461;&#20808;&#21521;&#35760;&#32773;&#23637;&#31034;&#20102;&#32463;&#36807;&#25913;&#33391;&#30340;&#31532;&#20108;&#20195;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#65292;&#23427;&#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#20687;&#26159;&#19968;&#21452;&#39640;&#33136;&#38634;&#22320;&#38772;&#65292;&#21482;&#26159;&#38795;&#24213;&#27604;&#26222;&#36890;&#38634;&#22320;&#38772;&#35201;&#21402;&#19968;&#20123;&#12290;&#20294;&#38472;&#37045;&#20808;&#35828;&#65292;&#36825;&#21452;&#30475;&#20284;&#8220;&#35980;&#19981;&#24778;&#20154;&#8221;&#30340;&#38795;&#21364;&#28041;&#21450;&#29983;&#29289;&#21307;&#23398;&#12289;&#21147;&#23398;&#12289;&#26448;&#26009;&#23398;&#12289;&#32467;&#26500;&#23398;&#31561;&#22810;&#38376;&#23398;&#31185;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38472;&#32461;&#20808;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#23427;&#30340;&#24213;&#26159;&#20010;&#27233;&#33014;&#24213;&#65292;&#24213;&#30340;&#19978;&#23618;&#26159;&#20010;&#28023;&#32501;&#30340;&#19968;&#20123;&#19996;&#35199;&#65292;&#20877;&#21152;&#19968;&#20010;V&#22411;&#26495;&#65292;&#36825;&#20010;&#35774;&#35745;&#21487;&#20197;&#22312;&#38795;&#24213;&#21387;&#22312;&#22320;&#38647;&#26102;&#21487;&#20197;&#38450;&#27490;&#22320;&#38647;&#30340;&#29190;&#28856;&#25110;&#38477;&#20302;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#35813;&#31995;&#21015;&#25195;&#38647;&#38450;&#25252;&#35013;&#20855;&#24050;&#36798;&#21040;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#20808;&#36827;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#19981;&#20165;&#20316;&#20026;&#21518;&#21220;&#21355;&#29983;&#35013;&#22791;&#39318;&#27425;&#21015;&#20837;&#20840;&#20891;&#20316;&#25112;&#35013;&#22791;&#24207;&#21015;&#65292;&#36824;&#34987;&#32852;&#21512;&#22269;&#21015;&#20026;&#25195;&#38647;&#32500;&#21644;&#34892;&#21160;&#25351;&#23450;&#35013;&#22791;&#65292;&#22312;26&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#25195;&#38647;&#32500;&#21644;&#37096;&#38431;&#20013;&#24191;&#27867;&#20351;&#29992;&#12290;&#36825;&#20123;&#38450;&#38647;&#25252;&#20855;&#30340;&#30340;&#35774;&#35745;&#32773;&#12289;&#31532;&#19977;&#20891;&#21307;&#22823;&#23398;&#31532;&#19977;&#38468;&#23646;&#21307;&#38498;&#37326;&#25112;&#22806;&#31185;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#30740;&#31350;&#21592;&#26446;&#26329;&#20809;&#35828;&#65292;&#21035;&#30475;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#19981;&#22823;&#65292;&#20294;&#21487;&#31216;&#20026;&#25112;&#22763;&#20204;&#30340;&#8220;&#29983;&#21629;&#30462;&#29260;&#8221;&#12290;&#8220;&#22914;&#26524;&#65288;&#25112;&#22763;&#65289;&#31359;&#20102;&#65288;&#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#65289;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#35302;&#21457;&#20102;210&#20811;TNT&#24403;&#37327;&#38450;&#27493;&#20853;&#22320;&#38647;&#65292;&#19981;&#20250;&#20135;&#29983;&#25130;&#32930;&#24615;&#25439;&#20260;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#35828;&#19981;&#20250;&#33268;&#27531;&#12290;210&#20811;TNT&#26159;&#20160;&#20040;&#27010;&#24565;&#21602;&#65311;52&#20811;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#25226;&#22681;&#28856;&#31359;&#65292;210&#20811;TNT&#24403;&#37327;&#22312;&#23627;&#23376;&#37324;&#37117;&#21487;&#20197;&#25226;&#23627;&#23376;&#28856;&#22604;&#20102;&#12290;&#20174;&#30446;&#21069;&#26469;&#35762;&#65292;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#38500;&#20102;&#25105;&#20204;&#20043;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#33021;&#25269;&#25239;210&#20811;TNT&#24403;&#37327;&#30340;&#38450;&#38647;&#38795;&#33021;&#19981;&#20135;&#29983;&#25130;&#32930;&#24615;&#20260;&#23475;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30001;&#20110;&#29616;&#20195;&#25112;&#20105;&#30772;&#22351;&#21147;&#26497;&#24378;&#65292;&#25112;&#26007;&#20013;&#22823;&#38754;&#31215;&#20260;&#20129;&#30340;&#21487;&#33021;&#24615;&#20063;&#38543;&#20043;&#22686;&#22823;&#65292;&#20197;&#21069;&#32937;&#25179;&#25163;&#25260;&#25937;&#27835;&#20260;&#21592;&#30340;&#27169;&#24335;&#24050;&#19981;&#33021;&#36866;&#24212;&#26410;&#26469;&#25112;&#22330;&#12290;&#22914;&#20309;&#22312;&#25112;&#22330;&#19978;&#23454;&#26045;&#23433;&#20840;&#36805;&#36895;&#30340;&#26377;&#25928;&#25937;&#27835;&#65292;&#25104;&#20026;&#29616;&#20195;&#25112;&#20105;&#21355;&#21220;&#20445;&#38556;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#35838;&#39064;&#12290;&#37326;&#25112;&#22806;&#31185;&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#30740;&#31350;&#21592;&#32918;&#21335;&#21521;&#35760;&#32773;&#20171;&#32461;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#22312;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#25112;&#22330;&#19978;&#65292;&#25937;&#27835;&#26159;&#20998;&#38454;&#27573;&#30340;&#12290;&#25105;&#20204;&#25226;&#20260;&#21592;&#36865;&#21040;&#19979;&#19968;&#38454;&#27573;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#31532;&#19968;&#26834;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#26159;&#25152;&#26377;&#21518;&#32493;&#25937;&#27835;&#30340;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;&#31532;&#19968;&#26834;&#19968;&#20010;&#26159;&#35201;&#25405;&#25937;&#29983;&#21629;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#26159;&#38450;&#27490;&#24182;&#21457;&#30151;&#30340;&#21457;&#29983;&#12290;&#27604;&#22914;&#20260;&#21592;&#20241;&#20811;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#26089;&#26399;&#19981;&#32473;&#20182;&#36755;&#28082;&#30340;&#35805;&#65292;&#37027;&#21518;&#38754;&#22810;&#22120;&#23448;&#21151;&#33021;&#34928;&#31469;&#21487;&#33021;&#23601;&#20250;&#20986;&#29616;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#37027;&#26102;&#20505;&#20877;&#25937;&#26377;&#21487;&#33021;&#23601;&#26469;&#19981;&#21450;&#20102;&#12290;&#22914;&#26524;&#31532;&#19968;&#26834;&#25105;&#20204;&#20570;&#22909;&#20102;&#65292;&#21518;&#38754;&#23601;&#31616;&#21333;&#22810;&#20102;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#32780;&#26446;&#26329;&#20809;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#26368;&#26032;&#22411;&#35013;&#30002;&#25937;&#25252;&#36710;&#30340;&#20986;&#29616;&#65292;&#24688;&#24688;&#20445;&#35777;&#20102;&#36825;&#26368;&#20851;&#38190;&#30340;&#31532;&#19968;&#26834;&#30340;&#20132;&#25509;&#12290;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#35013;&#30002;&#25937;&#25252;&#36710;&#22312;&#25937;&#25252;&#33021;&#21147;&#12289;&#33329;&#23460;&#24494;&#29615;&#22659;&#36136;&#37327;&#31561;&#26041;&#38754;&#24050;&#32463;&#36798;&#21040;&#19990;&#30028;&#20808;&#36827;&#27700;&#24179;&#12290;&#26446;&#26329;&#20809;&#35828;&#65292;&#38543;&#30528;&#29616;&#20195;&#25112;&#20105;&#20013;&#37096;&#38431;&#20316;&#25112;&#30340;&#26426;&#21160;&#24615;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#24378;&#65292;&#35013;&#30002;&#25937;&#25252;&#36710;&#24050;&#32463;&#25104;&#20026;&#35299;&#20915;&#20316;&#25112;&#20013;&#20276;&#38543;&#20445;&#38556;&#30340;&#20851;&#38190;&#35013;&#22791;&#12290;&#8220;&#22312;&#25112;&#20105;&#29615;&#22659;&#19979;&#65292;&#20154;&#21147;&#30340;&#36164;&#28304;&#26159;&#38750;&#24120;&#23453;&#36149;&#30340;&#12290;&#20276;&#38543;&#20445;&#38556;&#23601;&#26159;&#39640;&#24230;&#26426;&#26800;&#21270;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#30340;&#24555;&#36895;&#36716;&#25442;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#35201;&#36319;&#38543;&#20445;&#38556;&#19978;&#21435;&#65292;&#19978;&#21435;&#20197;&#21518;&#35201;&#36319;&#24471;&#19978;&#12289;&#25937;&#24471;&#20102;&#12290;&#23613;&#37327;&#22260;&#32469;&#30528;&#19968;&#32447;&#32039;&#24613;&#25937;&#27835;&#65292;&#32500;&#25345;&#21644;&#30417;&#27979;&#29983;&#21629;&#20307;&#24449;&#65292;&#24182;&#22312;&#31283;&#23450;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#23454;&#29616;&#24555;&#36895;&#25252;&#36865;&#65292;&#25252;&#36865;&#19979;&#26469;&#20877;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#22788;&#29702;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20316;&#20026;&#39318;&#24109;&#31185;&#23398;&#23478;&#65292;&#26446;&#26329;&#20809;&#30446;&#21069;&#27491;&#25215;&#25285;&#8220;&#20154;&#20307;&#38450;&#25252;&#24037;&#31243;&#8221;&#36825;&#19968;&#20840;&#20891;&#37325;&#22823;&#31185;&#30740;&#39033;&#30446;&#65292;&#20182;&#24076;&#26395;&#23613;&#24049;&#25152;&#33021;&#22810;&#30740;&#21046;&#20986;&#20960;&#20214;&#21355;&#21220;&#35013;&#22791;&#65292;&#22810;&#25250;&#25937;&#19968;&#21517;&#25112;&#22763;&#29983;&#21629;&#12290;&#8220;&#20174;&#24037;&#31185;&#21040;&#23398;&#21307;&#12289;&#20877;&#21040;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#29983;&#29289;&#21307;&#23398;&#24037;&#31243;&#19982;&#21355;&#29983;&#35013;&#22791;&#30740;&#31350;&#65292;&#25105;&#30693;&#36947;&#25112;&#22330;&#30340;&#27531;&#37239;&#21644;&#24590;&#26679;&#21435;&#38450;&#25252;&#12290;&#23545;&#20110;&#25937;&#25252;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#25112;&#22763;&#30340;&#29983;&#21629;&#65292;&#24471;&#26377;&#20154;&#31649;&#12290;&#20197;&#20154;&#20026;&#26412;&#30340;&#29702;&#24565;&#65292;&#20250;&#33853;&#23454;&#30340;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#22909;&#12290;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#22312;&#26410;&#26469;&#25112;&#20105;&#20013;&#65292;&#20250;&#20307;&#29616;&#24471;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#26126;&#26174;&#12290;&#20174;&#35013;&#22791;&#30740;&#31350;&#21644;&#20854;&#20182;&#31185;&#30740;&#65292;&#24515;&#37324;&#38754;&#37117;&#35201;&#26102;&#21051;&#35013;&#30528;&#25112;&#22763;&#12290;&#8221;


*China selected as suppliers for equipment and machinery for UN's Peacekeeping Forces and Mine-sweepers *
At 12:53 on September 23, 2013 


International Online reports ( Reporter Wang iT ) : According to the International Red Cross in the 1990s , statistics show that : There are 120 million landmines located in 64 countries worldwide , every two minutes someone killed or maimed by landmines . Whether in Lebanon throughout the unexploded shells minefield a temporary ceasefire line , or in the mines density of 3,600 / sq km in Yunnan, China more than a thousand kilometers of border line , there is a serious danger in China mine clearance men 's figure . They are not mine to the local people and the perennial threat of dangerous companions, who is going to ensure that these adorable soldiers safe ? Rapid advance of modern mechanized warfare , field ambulance how can " keep up, save to be the next " ? Recently, the International Online reporter walked into the Third Affiliated Hospital , Third Military Medical University, Institute of Field Surgery , is looking for the soldiers who will cast life shield.

In 1997, China opened the border in Yunnan, the second largest mine off . In a mine , the soldiers Hou Weijie right foot rang an anti- personnel mines , a strong knock him off a foot tall . But after Hou Weijie mined inside of the big toe apart from a slight tear , and no other injuries anywhere . Protect his lightning shoes is a pair of feet , Hou Weijie also become the world's shoes to wear lightning hit a mine and the first person safe and sound . The mine produced shoes bear a factory engineer Shao- Xian Xiang showed reporters a second generation of improved lightning shoes , it looks like one pair of high waist snow boots, snow boots, but the sole is thicker than the average number of . But Chen Shao said that this pair seems to be " not look " shoes but involves biomedical, mechanics, materials science , structural science and many other subjects .

Shao- first said : "It 's the end of a rubber sole, the upper end of something is a sponge , plus a V plate, this design can be the sole when the pressure in the mines to prevent mine explosions or lower ."

Currently, the series demining protective equipment has reached the world's advanced level, not only as a medical equipment logistics army combat equipment was first included in the sequence , is also the United Nations as sweeping Levy and actions specified equipment in 26 countries, is widely used in mine peacekeepers . The designers of these lightning protectors , Third Affiliated Hospital , Third Military Medical University, Institute of Field Surgery Fellow Li Shuguang said that though lightning shoes seem small, but the soldiers can be called "life shield ." "If ( the soldiers ) wear ( our ) lightning shoes , if triggered 210 grams of TNT equivalent anti- personnel mines , no amputation injury , that is not disabled. 210 g TNT is the concept of what ? 52 g can be ripped through the wall , 210 grams of TNT equivalent in the house can be the house Zhata from the current situation, in addition to our world , but also not able to withstand 210 g TNT equivalent of the mine can not produce shoes amputation injuries . "

As modern warfare highly destructive , fighting large area also increases the likelihood of casualties , hand-carried to treat the injured shoulder before the model can not satisfy the future battlefield. How to implement security on the battlefield rapidly effective treatment , medical support of modern warfare important issue . Researcher at the Institute of Field Surgery Xiaonan said to reporters : "In the current battlefield, where a phased and we put the wounded to the next stage which is the first bar , and is the basis for all subsequent treatment of the first stick one is to save lives, one is to prevent the occurrence of complications , such as the wounded shock, do not give him a transfusion if early , then later of multiple organ failure may occur , if there is time to do it again may be too late if we do the first leg , followed by much simpler . "

The latest model developed by Li Shuguang armored ambulance appeared , precisely to ensure that the most critical first great transition. According to reports, this armored ambulance rescue capability , cabin micro- environmental quality has reached the world advanced level. Li Shuguang said that with modern warfare growing mobility of troops , armored ambulance has become resolved combat accompanying critical equipment. "In the context of war , human resources are invaluable. Accompanying support is highly mechanized rapid conversion under the conditions that we have to follow security go up, go up later to keep up, they save far as possible around the front-line emergency treatment , maintenance and monitoring of vital signs , and in a stable condition for fast escorts, escort down further treatment . "

As chief scientist, Li Shuguang currently undertaking "Human Protection Engineering " This army major research projects , he hopes to do our best to develop a few more medical support equipment, and more life to rescue a soldier . "From engineering to medical school, to the current biomedical engineering and medical equipment research, I know how to battle cruelty and protection for rescue and for the lives of the soldiers , was one tube . People-oriented concept, will increasingly be implemented better , especially in future wars , will be reflected in more and more clearly from the research and other scientific equipment , must always filled my heart warrior . "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Another steel plant&#65311;Not again&#65281;Not even in Chongqing&#65281;&#65281;

*POSCO says to build China steel mill with Chongqing*

SEOUL, Sept 23 | Sun Sep 22, 2013 8:50pm EDT

(Reuters) - South Korean steel maker POSCO said on Monday it has agreed to set up a steel plant jointly with China's Chongqing Iron & Steel Co, hoping strong demand from the world's biggest steel consumer will offset weak sales at home.

The 50/50 venture, to be built in Chongqing in western China, will have *annual production capacity of 3 million tonnes*. The two firms also agreed to consider setting up a joint venture producing auto steel sheets, POSCO said in a statement.

The new plant will use POSCO's self-developed steel making technology called Finex, which reduces production costs and greenhouse gas emissions and allows producers to use cheaper raw materials, such as ore fines and non-coking coal. (Reporting by Miyoung Kim; Editing by Paul Tait)

POSCO says to build China steel mill with Chongqing | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kolaps

^
Chongqing is booming!

That is steel mill for CQ, not for the east coast.


----------



## shuttler

*Smithfield shareholders OK Shuanghui takeover*
By Gao Pan (Xinhua) 18:23, September 25, 2013

Smithfield shareholders OK Shuanghui takeover - People's Daily Online











Shareholders of Virginia-based Smithfield Foods approved Tuesday the acquisition by Chinese company Shuanghui International Holdings, clearing the last major hurdle to close the landmark deal.

More than 96 percent of votes cast at a special meeting of Smithfield shareholders were in favor of the transaction, which represents approximately 76 percent of the company's total outstanding shares of common stock, according to a statement released by Smithfield.

The deal, which combines the world's largest pork producer Smithfield with Shuanghui, the largest meat producer in China, is valued at about 7.1 billion U.S. dollars in total, including debt.

Smithfield expected to close the deal by Sept. 26, 2013, and once completed, it will become the biggest purchase of a U.S. company ever by a Chinese firm.

Smithfield shareholders will receive 34 dollars per share in cash for each share of common stock they own, and the company will continue to operate under its existing brand names as a subsidiary of Shuanghui International.

"This is a great transaction for all Smithfield stakeholders, as well as for American farmers and U.S. agriculture," Smithfield Chief Executive Larry Pope said.

"The partnership is all about growth, and about doing more business at home and abroad. It will remain business as usual -- only better -- at Smithfield," he added.

Shuanghui agreed the deal in May, and earlier this month won approval from the Committee for Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), a government panel tasked with reviewing the national security risks of foreign acquisitions.

"Despite political noise from Congress, the CFIUS process stuck to its national security mandate and rightly approved the transaction," Gary Hufbauer, a senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics, a Washington D.C.-based think tank, told Xinhua.

Some U.S. lawmakers have expressed concerns that the acquisition of Smithfield by a Chinese company could pose a threat to U.S. food security.

Smithfield has reassured investors and customers that the deal was not about bringing Chinese pork products to the United States, but about exporting U.S. pork products and expertise to meet the growing demand of China's middle class. Both Shuanghui and Smithfield will continue to commit to producing high quality food products.

This deal shows "China's firms are eager to build their ability to service more sophisticated consumers," Daniel Rosen, the founding partner of Rhodium Group, a New York-based advisory firm that focuses on Chinese business, told Xinhua.

This should put an end to old beliefs that "Chinese firms are only interested in natural resources," he said.

Recent Chinese investment in the United States has shown that Chinese firms are gearing up for a more consumer-based growth model in China, with growing interest in consumer goods, healthcare and technology assets, Thilo Hanemann, a research director at Rhodium Group echoed Rosen.

Shuanghui said it is "especially attracted by Smithfield for its strong management team, leading brands and vertically integrated model" and it will learn a lot from the industry leader.

Therefore, it will be a win-win deal that benefits both countries and advances China-U.S. relations. As China is rebalancing its economic growth model and has agreed to start negotiation on a bilateral investment treaty with Washington, Chinese investments in the United States should not always raise real concerns, but be welcome.
&#65288;Editor&#65306;GaoYinan&#12289;Wang Jinxue&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

September 26th 2013

*635 km Xiangtang-Putian Railway opens*











Jiangxi Province&#65292;and people of Jiangxi Province&#65292;especially those from the old revolutionary areas&#65292;your time is coming&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

26 September 2013 Last updated at 05:54 GMT

*China's CNOOC wins $2bn Uganda oil field contract*

*China's state-owned oil firm China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC) has won a $2bn (£1.3bn) deal to develop an oil field in Uganda oil*.

The Kingfisher field is estimated to hold 635 million barrels of oil, of which 196 million are recoverable.

It is the latest in a series of investments by Chinese firms in overseas oil and gas resources.

Chinese firms have been looking to secure energy resources to meet growing domestic demand.

CNOOC will develop the Kingfisher oil field over a period of four years.

According to Peter Lokeris, Uganda's junior energy minister, the field will have an initial capacity to produce between 30,000 to 40,000 barrels of oil per day.

Other deals
China's rapid economic expansion and urbanisation in recent years has led to increasing demand for fuel, making it one of the biggest consumers of oil in the world.

That demand is expected to rise even further as its economy continues to grow.

But China relies heavily on imports to meet that demand.

As a result, Chinese firms have been looking to invest in oil and gas resources in an attempt to secure supplies.

Last year, CNOOC agreed to pay $15.1bn to acquire Canadian firm Nexen, making it China's largest foreign business takeover.

In December, another state-owned firm, PetroChina, agreed a $2.2bn deal to buy a 49.9% stake in Canadian firm Encana's natural gas project in Alberta.

That project contains supplies equivalent to nearly nine billion barrels of oil.

PetroChina also signed another deal last year to buy BHP Billiton's stake in an Australian liquefied natural gas project.

BBC News - China's CNOOC wins $2bn Uganda oil field contract

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

This is something Chinese government should make an effort to crack down on. Many Chinese are afraid to buyvtheir nation's products. This also gives a bad rep to good Chinese companies.


----------



## S10

auspice said:


> Hmm it's not really something new. It's been there way of living ever since.
> 
> They are actually proud of producing garbage-quality products that are defective, low class, fake and disposable which also tainted with lead, melamine, formalin, cyanide just to name a few, unmindful of the harmful effects to humans.
> 
> That's why the public should really be careful and aware of this.


Your computer is sure to contain garbage-quality, defective, low class, fake and disposable components from China. Please shut it down and remove yourself from the internet. Same applies when you have a smartphone or even cellphone of any kind. Therefore, you should stick to shouting as your primary method of communication with your fellow baboons.

While China needs to improve on product safety, you are going full retard on your statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fsjal

auspice said:


> Hmm it's not really something new. It's been there way of living ever since.
> 
> They are actually proud of producing garbage-quality products that are defective, low class, fake and disposable which also tainted with lead, melamine, formalin, cyanide just to name a few, unmindful of the harmful effects to humans.
> 
> That's why the public should really be careful and aware of this.



Stop trolling. The poor quality products are made from poor companies, while the high end products are made from larger companies. 

Stop making idiotic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

The market will correct itself

The evidence of still a strong export oriented economy after so many years and going is a testament for the quality of our products and improving quality control.


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> Your computer is sure to contain garbage-quality, defective, low class, fake and disposable components from China. Please shut it down and remove yourself from the internet. Same applies when you have a smartphone or even cellphone of any kind. Therefore, you should stick to shouting as your primary method of communication with your fellow baboons.
> 
> While China needs to improve on product safety, you are going full retard on your statement.



We buy part from Taiwan Korea and Japan your so called parts is always in the bottom because its low quality review your evidence before posting it you arrogant jerk.



Fsjal said:


> Stop trolling. The poor quality products are made from poor companies, while the high end products are made from larger companies.
> 
> Stop making idiotic posts.



Wow and you call his post stupid maybe in china that makes sense but not in the real world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Zero_wing said:


> We buy part from Taiwan Korea and Japan your so called parts is always in the bottom because its low quality review your evidence before posting it you arrogant jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and you call his post stupid maybe in china that makes sense but not in the real world


Oh you funny little baboon. Vast majority of computer components have Chinese parts one way of the other. Did you think Taiwan, South Korea and Japan make the complete production chain? If so, you are even more retarded than I thought. Even the much touted iPhone 5S and Samsung Galaxies are made in China under contract from Apple and Samsung. Perhaps you should stick to the topic of growing bananas or housekeeping, since that is all your country is capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

S10 said:


> Oh you funny little baboon. Vast majority of computer components have Chinese parts one way of the other. Did you think Taiwan, South Korea and Japan make the complete production chain? If so, you are even more retarded than I thought. Even the much touted iPhone 5S and Samsung Galaxies are made in China under contract from Apple and Samsung. Perhaps you should stick to the topic of growing bananas or housekeeping, since that is all your country is capable of.



Dude when Apple and Samsung give contract to china who sets the standerd is it china or the company,the company sets the standerds.if a apple phone dosent function up to the standerd will the customer complain about the company or where it was manufactured.its the companys reputation which takes a beat.
If a chinese product has a problem its the chinese company which will take the blame.

I am not saying all chinese products are bad but i felt your line of argument is wrong .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

chhota bheem said:


> Dude when Apple and Samsung give contract to china who sets the standerd is it china or the company,the company sets the standerds.if a apple phone dosent function up to the standerd will the customer complain about the company or where it was manufactured.its the companys reputation which takes a beat.
> If a chinese product has a problem its the chinese company which will take the blame.
> 
> I am not saying all chinese products are bad but i felt your line of argument is wrong .


You get what you pay for. The specification are outlined by the contracting firm, not the Chinese production facilities. So why should China take the blame when it is the foreign companies that wanted the lowest price possible so they can increase their profit margin? You pay crap prices, and you shall receive crappy products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Great Recession in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The euro-zone crisis | The Economist

European Debt Crisis News

Eurozone unemployment remains stubbornly high - FT.com

European Debt Crisis Fast Facts - CNN.com

European is over, you have no choice. Just accept it.


----------



## chhota bheem

S10 said:


> You get what you pay for. The specification are outlined by the contracting firm, not the Chinese production facilities. So why should China take the blame when it is the foreign companies that wanted the lowest price possible so they can increase their profit margin? You pay crap prices, and you shall receive crappy products.



again your line of argument is wrong ..You are saying you pay less and so the product quality will be low... And you know your exports are due to competitive pricing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China official services PMI hits six-month high, supported third-quarter pickup*

BEIJING | Wed Oct 2, 2013 11:11pm EDT

*(Reuters) - Activity in China's services sector expanded at the fastest pace in six months in September as demand grew, cementing a modest pickup in the world's second-largest economy.*

The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) for the non-manufacturing sector rose to 55.4 in September - the highest reading since March - from 53.9 in August, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Thursday.

A reading above 50 indicates activity in the sector is accelerating, while one below 50 indicates it is slowing.

The upbeat reading on China's services sector activity helped market sentiment. Hong Kong's Hang Seng Index .HSI gained 0.8 percent and MSCI Asia ex-Japan index was up 0.7 percent while the Australian dollar also got a small lift.

The sub-index measuring new orders, from both home and abroad, rose to 53.4 in September from 50.9 in August, while input prices and services charges eased, the survey showed.

The services industry, which has so far weathered the global slowdown much better than the factory sector, is an increasingly important pillar in China's economy, especially as the government seeks to expand domestic consumption to drive growth.

Services accounted for about 45 percent of the economy in 2012 and is the biggest employer in China.

China has unveiled plans to open up its largely sheltered services sector to foreign competition and to test bold financial reforms in a new free trade zone in Shanghai.

The survey followed a pair of PMIs which showed slower than expected expansion in activity China's factory sector in September, with the official manufacturing PMI edging up to 51.1 from 51.0 in August, while the final HSBC PMI inched up to 50.2 from August's 50.1.

Beijing has stepped up efforts to head off a sharp economic slowdown by quickening railway investment and public housing construction and introducing measures to help smaller companies.

Recent economic data has shown some of the impact of those policies, with factory output in August hitting a 17-month high and retail sales growing at their fastest pace this year.

Most analysts have penciled-in a slight rebound of economic activity over the July-September quarter, although the outlook from here remains uncertain given global headwinds.

Peng Wensheng, chief economist at CICC, expects China's annual economic growth to have quickened to 7.8 percent in the third quarter from 7.5 percent in the previous quarter.

"We don't expect any big changes in economic policies, and monetary policy is likely to remain neutral, given steady economic growth and benign inflation," he said in a research note.

China's government has set a 7.5 percent growth target for the economy in 2013, a goal officials say would be met, but which would still mark the slowest pace of expansion in 23 years.

A private survey on China's services sector for September will be published on October 8. The Markit/HSBC services PMI hit a five-month high of 52.8 in August.

(Reporting by Li Hui and Kevin Yao; Editing by Eric Meijer)

China official services PMI hits six-month high, supported third-quarter pickup | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

chhota bheem said:


> again your line of argument is wrong ..You are saying you pay less and so the product quality will be low... And you know your exports are due to competitive pricing.


It is you that is mistaken.

Even on high end machinery and products, we are still competitive because we manufacture on such a large scale. We have been exporting machine tools to Germany for over 2 years now, despite Germany makes some of the best machine tools in the world. China has the industrial capacity to produce anything from low end to high end. Like I said, specifications are outlined by the contracting firm, not the Chinese manufacturers. For example, if Nike the cheapest material to maximize profit, is China to blame or is Nike to blame.

Get your logic straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> Oh you funny little baboon. Vast majority of computer components have Chinese parts one way of the other. Did you think Taiwan, South Korea and Japan make the complete production chain? If so, you are even more retarded than I thought. Even the much touted iPhone 5S and Samsung Galaxies are made in China under contract from Apple and Samsung. Perhaps you should stick to the topic of growing bananas or housekeeping, since that is all your country is capable of.



Racist Racism and stereotyping that has no real life application typical racist chinamen rants its dime in a dozen hey speaking of stereotypes why would just give me change from my laundry you smelly old chinaman.


----------



## Truth Finder

China&#8217;s poisonous exports
_PRC products aren&#8217;t just cheap, they&#8217;re dangerous_

The Chinese have peddled numerous toxic products to American consumers, including everything from children&#8217;s toys to adult vitamins to pet food. The U.S. government regularly stops more poisonous or faulty products at the border that were imported from the PRC than from any other nation. In April 2011, for example, the Food and Drug Administration issued 197 import refusals for Chinese goods, compared to 107 for India and 105 for Mexico, the two next most prolific purveyors of bad merchandise. Some of the 197 goods refused for entry into America included hazardous cardiograph machines, cosmetics, pet medicine, diet drugs, orthodontic parts, surgical bandages, frozen spinach, asparagus and candy.
These examples were compiled by simply taking the first 10 products from the list, not by searching for the most egregious cases. The inspector&#8217;s note on a batch of refused fish gave this reason for his thumb&#8217;s down: &#8220;The article appears to consist in whole or in part of a ******, putrid or decomposed substance or be otherwise unfit for food.&#8221; This incriminating judgment speaks to the huge risks associated with a vast range of products exported from China. Unfortunately, merely stopping a poisonous product at a port of entry doesn&#8217;t necessarily prevent it from ending up in an American home because corrupt Chinese exporters often re-ship refused products, hoping they will eventually slip past U.S. officials. In no uncertain terms, nothing from China can be assumed to be safe.
In February 2011, a research team from Thomas Jefferson University Hospital tested lead levels in ceramic plates, bowls, teacups, spoons and other items that were made in the People's Republic of China (PRC) and offered for sale in shops in Philadelphia&#8217;s Chinatown neighborhood as well as Chinese-made wares sold at stores elsewhere. Among all this kitchenware, 25.3 percent of the products from Chinatown were lead-positive and 10 percent of the Chinese goods from outside Chinatown had lead in them. &#8220;We were astounded - astounded - to find so many of them positive for lead,&#8221; said Dr. Gerald O'Malley, a toxicologist who spearheaded the study and warned that lead in Chinese products presents a serious public health threat. Lead in eating utensils can seep into food and beverages, poisoning unsuspecting innocents.
Perhaps the most outrageous aspect of China&#8217;s toxic trade is the thousands of contaminated toys that are shipped abroad to unsuspecting toddlers. In 2008, Healthytoys.org found that 21 percent of toys made in China contained detectable levels of lead. In 2009, Mr. Squiggles - a stuffed hamster toy made for kids three years old and up by Zhu Zhu Pets that was one of the most popular gifts that Christmas - was found to contain a cancer-causing metallic chemical called antimony.* In 2011, Tween Brands Inc. recalled 137,000 pieces of jewelry marketed for kids 12 years old and under for containing dangerously high levels of cadmium, a metallic chemical that can cause cancer and damage to the liver and bones, resulting in death or brain retardation in the young. The state of California limits cadmium content in jewelry to a tiny 0.03 percent; some of the recalled Tween Brands products had cadmium levels of 69 percent.

Chinese-made jewelry pulled off the shelves by the Consumer Products Safety Commission in 2010 included items that had cadmium levels of over 90 percent. &#8220;On the CDC&#8217;s [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention] priority list of 275 most hazardous substances in the environment, cadmium ranks No. 7,&#8221; according to the Associated Press. In the past few years, toxic Chinese products sold to American kids have included dolls, toy trucks, Elmo, Big Bird, Dora the Explorer, Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer, the Princess and the Frog, and Best Friends bracelets, to name just a few. Many of these were distributed by Mattel, Fisher-Price and other famous toy brands. More than 80 percent of all toys are made in China. Many are potential killers.
Chinese toys are dangerous because they often contain lead, cadmium and other toxins that are harmful for little kids who put things in their mouths they&#8217;re not supposed to. But people of all ages are equally at risk when putting Chinese goods in their mouths that are intended to be there: food. A 2011 lawsuit against the Whole Foods grocery chain alleges that frozen vegetables sold at its stores are made by prisoners in China and irrigated by a polluted river.
That kind of allegation against exported Chinese food is nothing new; there are thousands of cases of rotten and contaminated Chinese produce being sold in America. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration only inspects 1 percent of imports, which means a lot of bad stuff ends up on our plates. In 2011, there were cases in America of Chinese berries laced with salmonella and rotted fish coated with pesticides. In one four-month period, &#8220;The FDA rejected 298 shipments from China that included &#8216;******&#8217; fruits, cancer-causing shrimp and &#8216;poisonous&#8217; swordfish,&#8221; according to Consumer Reports. In many cases, to hide dodgy items such as rotten meat, Chinese exporters label the containers as something entirely different, such as dried flowers. Other common but dangerous food items exported here from the PRC include frozen catfish pumped with illegal antibiotics, pesticide-packed mushrooms, apples with carcinogenic preservatives, and bacteria-plagued sardines and scallops.
Next time you set the table for dinner, you could be endangering the health of your family with contaminated food from China. In fact, it might not even be safe to sit at the table at all. Glass-topped patio sets sold by Martha Stewart Living have exploded into thousands of shards for no apparent reason; Martha Stewart refused to give refunds or exchanges, instead conveniently blaming a Chinese supplier that had since gone out of business.
In June 2011, Food & Water Watch, a consumer advocacy group, released a shocking expose of imported Chinese food products. &#8220;China&#8217;s food exports to the U.S. have tripled over the past decade to nearly 4 billion pounds of food in 2010, worth nearly $5 billion. The U.S. Food & Drug Administration prevented over 9,000 unsafe products from entering the country between 2006 and 2010,&#8221; according to the report. This is important because many staples of the American diet now come mostly from the PRC, including two-thirds of our apple juice (400 million gallons a year), over 75 percent of our tilapia (288 million pounds in 2010), 50 percent of cod, 20 percent of spinach, 90 percent of vitamin C supplements, and more than 88 million pounds of candy.
It&#8217;s not just our human loved ones that are at risk from toxic Chinese products; our little furry friends aren&#8217;t safe either. In 2007, 154 brands of pet food with Chinese ingredients were recalled after thousands of cat and dog deaths and illnesses were reported in connection with poisoning from melamine, a chemical used in fertilizer, pools and fire retardants. The same year, the U.S. government held back 20 million American chickens from going to market because PRC-sourced feed contained melamine.
Americans are putting our nation in hock to a communist power for loans so we can buy more stuff at a lower price. In return, we are getting tainted produce, exploding patio tables and killer stuffed animals. Lead toys threaten our kids and poisonous pet food kills our animals. Moreover, there has been no discernible improvement in the safety of Chinese imports in the past decade, showing that Beijing has no interest in cleaning up its toxic trade. In fact, the opposite is the case; more contaminated products are making it into our stores as we buy more Chinese merchandise every year.
Health and safety standards should not be so hard to guarantee, especially in China. Supposedly, the authoritarian government has ironfisted control of the country, which means it should be able to put a lid on the regulatory violations behind the toxic trade. Of course, in reality the communists don&#8217;t want to clean up many of their exports because doing so could hurt the bottom line. They will cut any corner - or any throat - to get ahead, and American consumers continue to feed the beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Zero_wing said:


> *Racist Racism and stereotyping that has no real life application typical racist chinamen rants its dime in a dozen hey speaking of stereotypes why would just give me change from my laundry you smelly old chinaman.*



Oh wow, using racist remarks. Oh the irony.

Think before posting, fart brain fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Fsjal said:


> Oh wow, using racist remarks. Oh the irony.
> 
> Think before posting, fart brain fool.



God your just good on sick kicks are you! If your a true filipino you will know this wala basagan ng trip. God this just proves your just faker like all the illegal products coming from china.


----------



## S10

Zero_wing said:


> Racist Racism and stereotyping that has no real life application typical racist chinamen rants its dime in a dozen hey speaking of stereotypes why would just give me change from my laundry you smelly old chinaman.


Do you even look at your own baboon rant before you accuse others of racism? Don't you have some bananas to pick from trees?



Zero_wing said:


> God your just good on sick kicks are you! If your a true filipino you will know this wala basagan ng trip. God this just proves your just faker like all the illegal products coming from china.


Keep taking your medication on time. Rabies are common amongst baboons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

bolo said:


> This is something Chinese government should make an effort to crack down on. Many Chinese are afraid to buyvtheir nation's products. This also gives a bad rep to good Chinese companies.



You are looking at this the wrong way. The quality of Chinese products are constantly improving, the thing is, as Chinese product improves, they also take up more and more market. In fact, the rate of increase for Chinese market share outpaces the rate for quality improvement, this is because as Chinese products gain more market, it also put more Europeans out of business, thus farther increase Chinese market share. This means even though Chinese products are getting better, the percentage number of alerts regarding something that is from China also increases.

A much better idea is to look China's percentage share in European trade:

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-GI-11-001/EN/KS-GI-11-001-EN.PDF
Page 21 shows that:
export to EU from China (bn Euro): 
2001: 45,797
2010: 234.954
total export to Eu from the world:
2001: 899,480
2010: 1,389,124
thus Chinese market share in Europe is:
2001: 5.09%
2010: 16.9%
The Chinese share in European market is three times of what it was. Basically, there is more report on Chinese product simply because there ARE more Chinese products overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Europeans want to cut costs; and yet want Bentley-level quality. 

How is that possible? Either they adopt German philosophy of 'quality goods but at premuim price' and then all will follow that, or they make it clear that they want cheap stuff from not-so-big companies in China while shunning the better companies there.

They need to make up their mind.


----------



## Audio

tranquilium said:


> The Chinese share in European market is three times of what it was. Basically, there is more report on Chinese product simply because there ARE more Chinese products overall.



lol this is nice chi bot logic. Let's kill it.

You wrote the percentage of Chinese goods in Europe is almost 17%. But 58% of all complaints are because of goods made in China. See the discrepancy? 17 vs 58?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hafizzz

Truth Finder said:


> Chinas poisonous exports
> _PRC products arent just cheap, theyre dangerous_
> 
> The Chinese have peddled numerous toxic products to American consumers, including everything from childrens toys to adult vitamins to pet food. The U.S. government regularly stops more poisonous or faulty products at the border that were imported from the PRC than from any other nation. In April 2011, for example, the Food and Drug Administration issued 197 import refusals for Chinese goods, compared to 107 for India and 105 for Mexico, the two next most prolific purveyors of bad merchandise. Some of the 197 goods refused for entry into America included hazardous cardiograph machines, cosmetics, pet medicine, diet drugs, orthodontic parts, surgical bandages, frozen spinach, asparagus and candy.
> These examples were compiled by simply taking the first 10 products from the list, not by searching for the most egregious cases. The inspectors note on a batch of refused fish gave this reason for his thumbs down: The article appears to consist in whole or in part of a ******, putrid or decomposed substance or be otherwise unfit for food. This incriminating judgment speaks to the huge risks associated with a vast range of products exported from China. Unfortunately, merely stopping a poisonous product at a port of entry doesnt necessarily prevent it from ending up in an American home because corrupt Chinese exporters often re-ship refused products, hoping they will eventually slip past U.S. officials. In no uncertain terms, nothing from China can be assumed to be safe.
> In February 2011, a research team from Thomas Jefferson University Hospital tested lead levels in ceramic plates, bowls, teacups, spoons and other items that were made in the People's Republic of China (PRC) and offered for sale in shops in Philadelphias Chinatown neighborhood as well as Chinese-made wares sold at stores elsewhere. Among all this kitchenware, 25.3 percent of the products from Chinatown were lead-positive and 10 percent of the Chinese goods from outside Chinatown had lead in them. We were astounded - astounded - to find so many of them positive for lead, said Dr. Gerald O'Malley, a toxicologist who spearheaded the study and warned that lead in Chinese products presents a serious public health threat. Lead in eating utensils can seep into food and beverages, poisoning unsuspecting innocents.
> Perhaps the most outrageous aspect of Chinas toxic trade is the thousands of contaminated toys that are shipped abroad to unsuspecting toddlers. In 2008, Healthytoys.org found that 21 percent of toys made in China contained detectable levels of lead. In 2009, Mr. Squiggles - a stuffed hamster toy made for kids three years old and up by Zhu Zhu Pets that was one of the most popular gifts that Christmas - was found to contain a cancer-causing metallic chemical called antimony.* In 2011, Tween Brands Inc. recalled 137,000 pieces of jewelry marketed for kids 12 years old and under for containing dangerously high levels of cadmium, a metallic chemical that can cause cancer and damage to the liver and bones, resulting in death or brain retardation in the young. The state of California limits cadmium content in jewelry to a tiny 0.03 percent; some of the recalled Tween Brands products had cadmium levels of 69 percent.
> 
> Chinese-made jewelry pulled off the shelves by the Consumer Products Safety Commission in 2010 included items that had cadmium levels of over 90 percent. On the CDCs [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention] priority list of 275 most hazardous substances in the environment, cadmium ranks No. 7, according to the Associated Press. In the past few years, toxic Chinese products sold to American kids have included dolls, toy trucks, Elmo, Big Bird, Dora the Explorer, Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer, the Princess and the Frog, and Best Friends bracelets, to name just a few. Many of these were distributed by Mattel, Fisher-Price and other famous toy brands. More than 80 percent of all toys are made in China. Many are potential killers.
> Chinese toys are dangerous because they often contain lead, cadmium and other toxins that are harmful for little kids who put things in their mouths theyre not supposed to. But people of all ages are equally at risk when putting Chinese goods in their mouths that are intended to be there: food. A 2011 lawsuit against the Whole Foods grocery chain alleges that frozen vegetables sold at its stores are made by prisoners in China and irrigated by a polluted river.
> That kind of allegation against exported Chinese food is nothing new; there are thousands of cases of rotten and contaminated Chinese produce being sold in America. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration only inspects 1 percent of imports, which means a lot of bad stuff ends up on our plates. In 2011, there were cases in America of Chinese berries laced with salmonella and rotted fish coated with pesticides. In one four-month period, The FDA rejected 298 shipments from China that included ****** fruits, cancer-causing shrimp and poisonous swordfish, according to Consumer Reports. In many cases, to hide dodgy items such as rotten meat, Chinese exporters label the containers as something entirely different, such as dried flowers. Other common but dangerous food items exported here from the PRC include frozen catfish pumped with illegal antibiotics, pesticide-packed mushrooms, apples with carcinogenic preservatives, and bacteria-plagued sardines and scallops.
> Next time you set the table for dinner, you could be endangering the health of your family with contaminated food from China. In fact, it might not even be safe to sit at the table at all. Glass-topped patio sets sold by Martha Stewart Living have exploded into thousands of shards for no apparent reason; Martha Stewart refused to give refunds or exchanges, instead conveniently blaming a Chinese supplier that had since gone out of business.
> In June 2011, Food & Water Watch, a consumer advocacy group, released a shocking expose of imported Chinese food products. Chinas food exports to the U.S. have tripled over the past decade to nearly 4 billion pounds of food in 2010, worth nearly $5 billion. The U.S. Food & Drug Administration prevented over 9,000 unsafe products from entering the country between 2006 and 2010, according to the report. This is important because many staples of the American diet now come mostly from the PRC, including two-thirds of our apple juice (400 million gallons a year), over 75 percent of our tilapia (288 million pounds in 2010), 50 percent of cod, 20 percent of spinach, 90 percent of vitamin C supplements, and more than 88 million pounds of candy.
> Its not just our human loved ones that are at risk from toxic Chinese products; our little furry friends arent safe either. In 2007, 154 brands of pet food with Chinese ingredients were recalled after thousands of cat and dog deaths and illnesses were reported in connection with poisoning from melamine, a chemical used in fertilizer, pools and fire retardants. The same year, the U.S. government held back 20 million American chickens from going to market because PRC-sourced feed contained melamine.
> Americans are putting our nation in hock to a communist power for loans so we can buy more stuff at a lower price. In return, we are getting tainted produce, exploding patio tables and killer stuffed animals. Lead toys threaten our kids and poisonous pet food kills our animals. Moreover, there has been no discernible improvement in the safety of Chinese imports in the past decade, showing that Beijing has no interest in cleaning up its toxic trade. In fact, the opposite is the case; more contaminated products are making it into our stores as we buy more Chinese merchandise every year.
> Health and safety standards should not be so hard to guarantee, especially in China. Supposedly, the authoritarian government has ironfisted control of the country, which means it should be able to put a lid on the regulatory violations behind the toxic trade. Of course, in reality the communists dont want to clean up many of their exports because doing so could hurt the bottom line. They will cut any corner - or any throat - to get ahead, and American consumers continue to feed the beast.



Japan refuses to buy toxic shrimp from Odisha
Japan refuses to buy âtoxicâ shrimp from Odisha - Times Of India

Indian paint majors have toxic double standards: NGO 
Indian paint majors have toxic double standards: NGO - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Audio said:


> lol this is nice chi bot logic. Let's kill it.
> 
> You wrote the percentage of Chinese goods in Europe is almost 17%. But 58% of all complaints are because of goods made in China. See the discrepancy? 17 vs 58?



So following your logic, since there is less complains about India product, they must have higher quality isn't it?

Do not expect for high quality goods when you are only willing to pay the price for the bottom of the shelf stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

tranquilium said:


> So following your logic, since there is less complains about India product, they must have higher quality isn't it?
> Do not expect for high quality goods when you are only willing to pay the price for the bottom of the shelf stuff.



I like your reply. Reaks of weakness. First you try to hide behind India and secondly, if we take an example from the picture of the article:






Teddy bear toys are not top of the shelf and yet their eyes fall out creating danger of swallowing for little children that play with them.
All in all, i like your poorly constructed excuses, but they don't hold water, even more so, if we take into account these are not new complaints, as we can see here in an article from 2008:



> Toys were the biggest category of merchandise affected, followed by automobiles and electrical appliances.
> The EU in January pressed the authorities in Beijing to tighten controls on manufacturers following worldwide recalls last year of millions of toys, most of which originated in China.



http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/17/business/worldbusiness/17iht-safety.4.12109926.html?_r=0

We have to pay more for toys so that our children don't suffocate? How about you learn to sow properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> Do you even look at your own baboon rant before you accuse others of racism? Don't you have some bananas to pick from trees?
> 
> 
> Keep taking your medication on time. Rabies are common amongst baboons.



Wow again from racist chinamen nice call jerk! and for your medication punt i would take it anyway being your prescription its just cheap poorly copied drug not even fit for anything. I would be better off taking dirt then follow your dirt prescription


----------



## S10

Zero_wing said:


> Wow again from racist chinamen nice call jerk! and for your medication punt i would take it anyway being your prescription its just cheap poorly copied drug not even fit for anything. I would be better off taking dirt then follow your dirt prescription


With the way you baboons live, you're not that far away from eating dirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> With the way you baboons live, you're not that far away from eating dirt.



blah blah racism blah blah nothing but lies then when the lies run out back to racism so predictable


----------



## S10

Zero_wing said:


> blah blah racism blah blah nothing but lies then when the lies run out back to racism so predictable


Is that baboon speak? You are clearly evolving from the use of English vocabulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

There are broadly two types of Chinese products, one type is the products that are made in China by some reputed brand of other countries, these are generally better products as they follow strict quality control of reputed foreign brands. Though I am uneasy with made in China products of reputed brands also, especially after seeing what happened to brands like Nestle.

The major problem is with the non-branded or Chinese branded products, these products are dangerous, one can buy home decor items, but toys & baby products, food, cosmetics, electrical equipments etc. should be strictly avoided. In any case, China hardly has any reputed brand to offer.


----------



## tranquilium

Audio said:


> I like your reply. Reaks of weakness. First you try to hide behind India and secondly, if we take an example from the picture of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy bear toys are not top of the shelf and yet their eyes fall out creating danger of swallowing for little children that play with them.
> All in all, i like your poorly constructed excuses, but they don't hold water, even more so, if we take into account these are not new complaints, as we can see here in an article from 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/17/business/worldbusiness/17iht-safety.4.12109926.html?_r=0
> 
> We have to pay more for toys so that our children don't suffocate? How about you learn to sow properly?



And at the end of the day, Chinese market percentage share in EU is three times bigger than it was ten years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

tranquilium said:


> And at the end of the day, Chinese market percentage share in EU is three times bigger than it was ten years ago.



I have no problem with that. Who doesn't like to buy cheap stuff made by slave wage workers in sweat shops. The stuff that is faulty gets returned anyway.


----------



## peaceful

Audio said:


> I have no problem with that. Who doesn't like to buy cheap stuff made by slave wage workers in sweat shops. The stuff that is faulty gets returned anyway.



could you please also do me a favor by educating me on how EU's satellite navigation system works? I mean surely you guys can build your own and operate it. oh, yes, cheap stuff made by slave wage workers in sweat shops are not capable of building one. 

what is the best EU smart phone I can buy? Nokia junk is clearly not somehting I want to burn my money for. Tell me please. Oh, yes, loser nations no longer build smart phones!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

peaceful said:


> could you please also do me a favor by educating me on how EU's satellite navigation system works? I mean surely you guys can build your own and operate it. oh, yes, cheap stuff made by slave wage workers in sweat shops are not capable of building one.
> 
> what is the best EU smart phone I can buy? Nokia junk is clearly not somehting I want to burn my money for. Tell me please. Oh, yes, loser nations no longer build smart phones!




 

Verbal diarhea. Thanks for the cheap Nike's i bought last month.






It gets better, abusing and selling mentally ill people:



> A man in southwest Sichuan Province has been arrested for allegedly selling a dozen laborers, most of whom are mentally ill, to a sweatshop in the northwest Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, a local official said Monday.
> According to the report, the workers have allegedly been confined to the factory, toiling for at least three years without being paid or given any protective uniforms or equipment. And authori-ties said the workers were forced to live in shabby conditions, not given showers for years and fed the same food as the boss' dogs.



http://www.china.org.cn/china/2010-12/14/content_21537165.htm

There's more son. Continue if you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> It is you that is mistaken.
> 
> Even on high end machinery and products, we are still competitive because we manufacture on such a large scale. We have been exporting machine tools to Germany for over 2 years now, despite Germany makes some of the best machine tools in the world. China has the industrial capacity to produce anything from low end to high end. Like I said, specifications are outlined by the contracting firm, not the Chinese manufacturers. For example, if Nike the cheapest material to maximize profit, is China to blame or is Nike to blame.
> 
> Get your logic straight.



Wow your insisting on your illogical point of view and you want others to be logical now i heard everything.


----------



## Edison Chen

Audio said:


> Verbal diarhea. Thanks for the cheap Nike's i bought last month.



Great Recession in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The euro-zone crisis | The Economist

European Debt Crisis News

Eurozone unemployment remains stubbornly high - FT.com

European Debt Crisis Fast Facts - CNN.com

European is over, you have no choice. Just accept it

*20 Signs That The Next Great Economic Depression Has Already Started In Europe*

The next Great Depression is already happening - it just hasn't reached the United States yet. Things in Europe just continue to get worse and worse, and yet most people in the United States still don't get it. All the time I have people ask me when the "economic collapse" is going to happen. Well, for ages I have been warning that the next major wave of the ongoing economic collapse would begin in Europe, and that is exactly what is happening. In fact, both Greece and Spain already have levels of unemployment that are greater than anything the U.S. experienced during the Great Depression of the 1930s. Pay close attention to what is happening over there, because it is coming here too. You see, the truth is that Europe is a lot like the United States. We are both drowning in unprecedented levels of debt, and we both have overleveraged banking systems that resemble a house of cards. The reason why the U.S. does not look like Europe yet is because we have thrown all caution to the wind. The Federal Reserve is printing money as if there is no tomorrow and the U.S. government is savagely destroying the future that our children and our grandchildren were supposed to have by stealing more than 100 million dollars from them every single hour of every single day. We have gone "all in" on kicking the can down the road even though it means destroying the future of America. But the alternative scares the living daylights out of our politicians. When nations such as Greece, Spain, Portugal and Italy tried to slow down the rate at which their debts were rising, the results were absolutely devastating. A full-blown economic depression is raging across southern Europe and it is rapidly spreading into northern Europe. Eventually it will spread to the rest of the globe as well.

The following are 20 signs that the next Great Depression has already started in Europe...

#1 The unemployment rate in France has surged to 10.6 percent, and the number of jobless claims in that country recently set a new all-time record.

#2 Unemployment in the eurozone as a whole is sitting at an all-time record of 12 percent.

#3 Two years ago, Portugal's unemployment rate was about 12 percent. Today, it is about 17 percent.

#4 The unemployment rate in Spain has set a new all-time record of 27 percent. Even during the Great Depression of the 1930s the United States never had unemployment that high.

#5 The unemployment rate among those under the age of 25 in Spain is an astounding 57.2 percent.

#6 The unemployment rate in Greece has set a new all-time record of 27.2 percent. Even during the Great Depression of the 1930s the United States never had unemployment that high.

#7 The unemployment rate among those under the age of 25 in Greece is a whopping 59.3 percent.

#8 French car sales in March were 16 percent lower than they were one year earlier.

#9 German car sales in March were 17 percent lower than they were one year earlier.

#10 In the Netherlands, consumer debt is now up to about 250 percent of available income.

#11 Industrial production in Italy has fallen by an astounding 25 percent over the past five years.

#12 The number of Spanish firms filing for bankruptcy is 45 percent higher than it was a year ago.

#13 Since 2007, the value of non-performing loans in Europe has increased by 150 percent.

#14 Bank withdrawals in Cyprus during the month of March were double what they were in February even though the banks were closed for half the month.

#15 Due to an absolutely crippling housing crash, there are approximately 3 million vacant homes in Spain today.

#16 Things have gotten so bad in Spain that entire apartment buildings are being overwhelmed by squatters...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

#17 As I wrote about the other day, child hunger has become so rampant in Greece that teachers are reporting that hungry children are begging their classmates for food.

#18 The debt to GDP ratio in Italy is now up to 136 percent.

#19 25 percent of all banking assets in the UK are in banks that are leveraged at least 40 to 1.
@Audio

Europe is facing financial Armageddon. Will it survive?

The continent of Europe is in its worst crisis since World War II&#8212;one which threatens to destroy it. Think of headlines describing riots&#8212;violence&#8212;debt&#8212;entitlement cutbacks&#8212;banks&#8212;and bailouts! Long-established financial institutions are in trouble. Millions are unemployed, with little hope of a job. And millions of jobs are at risk. More and more lives are simply shattering. Extreme social unrest is brewing. Angry, frustrated people are taking to the streets in violent protests against their governments&#8212;some of which have already fallen. Others are faltering. Entire nations face bankruptcy. The existence of the European Union hangs in the balance.

Leaders are frantically searching for solutions, but to no avail. Europe is facing financial Armageddon. Will it survive? And how will the crisis ultimately affect the world? Europe will come together! The stage is rapidly being set, with economics the catalyst for what is coming. The Bible has much to say about where this is leading.

Unprecedented Financial Crisis

Everything that occurs on planet Earth is subject to a great unseen law&#8212;that of cause and effect. For every cause, there is one or more effects. Most people can see these effects&#8212;good or bad&#8212;but cannot trace them back to their origin&#8212;the cause that produced them. Europe is suffering from a host of effects&#8212;mostly BAD! There are causes behind these effects.

This Personal examines the causes&#8212;the why&#8212;of Europe&#8217;s financial problems. Once you understand this, you can know where Europe is going&#8212;you can know how conditions, trends and events will end. Europe is on a collision course with PROPHECY! But some background is necessary.

The situation in Europe is nearly apocalyptic, and the stakes have never been higher. Many European nations simply cannot repay their debts, while at the same time their economies are slowing, and tax revenue is decreasing. Worse, it is harder and harder to borrow more money. With giant debt loads hanging over these countries, Europe is running out of options. Analysts now warn of impending bank failures. According to one executive at a major global bank, &#8220;If anyone thinks things are getting better then they simply don&#8217;t understand how severe the problems are&#8221; (Telegraph).

First is the growing distrust between banks, which are withdrawing deposits from one another and placing them with the European Central Bank (ECB). In December 2011, deposits there were at an all-time high of 905 billion euros! And many banks are becoming dependent on funding from their own central banks&#8212;so-called taxpayer-funded &#8220;zombie banks.&#8221;

As of December 2011, there is also a mammoth 115 billion euro capital shortfall in the eurozone&#8217;s banking system. Banks have run out of proper forms of collateral needed to finance short-term loans, and are instead digging into their gold reserves&#8212;a last ditch emergency option. A collateral crunch lies ahead!

Europe&#8217;s financial system is so unstable that few experts any longer believe that the European Union has the funds to address the banks&#8217; problems. Even if the bailout funds were raised to a trillion euros, some warn this would only help Italy and Spain&#8212;just two of 27 EU members. What happens when other countries need bailouts?

Europe&#8217;s banks are facing a crisis of immense proportions. A collapse of at least one major European bank is more than a possibility, it is imminent. When this happens, Europe&#8217;s financial sector will plunge into chaos, because its economies are already teetering on the edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Zero_wing said:


> Wow your insisting on your illogical point of view and you want others to be logical now i heard everything.


Don't you have trees to climb and bananas to fetch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

In Europe it is good to be lazy and stupid. Government social safety net is great.

Dumb people all over the world, especially wealthy Chinese buy Euro designer bags, purses not knowing they are really paying for worker's 40 hr wages and benefits while really working 30 hrs / week. 

Dumb. Dumb. Dumb.


----------



## S10

Audio said:


> I have no problem with that. Who doesn't like to buy cheap stuff made by slave wage workers in sweat shops. The stuff that is faulty gets returned anyway.


Heh, that's what England stated about United States in the late 1800's, and what United State said about Japan in 1960's. The whole "cheap, poor quality copy-cat made with slave labour" thing is the last mental refuge of idiots when their economy is getting overtaken.

Something smells bitter in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

S10 said:


> Heh, that's what England stated about United States in the late 1800's, and what United State said about Japan in 1960's. The whole "cheap, poor quality copy-cat made with slave labour" thing is the last mental refuge of idiots when their economy is getting overtaken.
> 
> Something smells bitter in here.



Yea, the untreated air in sweat shops.


----------



## Audio

@Edison Chen

Yup, that's why Chinese are transferring money to Europe. Because it's dead. 



> while the party touts the economic success of the "Chinese model," many of its poster children are heading for the exits.
> 
> A survey published in November found that 60% of about 960,000 Chinese people with assets over 10 million yuan ($1.6 million) were either thinking about emigrating or taking steps to do so. The U.S. was the top destination, followed by Canada, Singapore and Europe, according to the survey by the state-run Bank of China and Hurun Report, which analyzes trends among China's wealthy.



As soon as they learn etiquette (you know, no spitting, pooping, picking noses), which your government has sought out to do, they are welcome to settle over here, in dying Europe.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203806504577181461401318988.html



All that will be left in China will be the poor, the old, the people that run them and you, the chi bots helping the government keep up the illusion that poisoned soil, water and air are no big deal.


----------



## Zero_wing

S10 said:


> Don't you have trees to climb and bananas to fetch?



Typical response am so sorry your logic does not apply in the real word


----------



## Snomannen

Audio said:


> LOL like i'm stupid to be showing my real name and address on a public forum that has, well, some extremists for starters. Seriously, who would do that? There was an Indian, took his full name as handle and put a picture of himself as avatar and people (even Pakistanis) advised him to remove it.
> 
> .



Actually some members in this forum did show their IDs here.


----------



## auspice

Chinese products are WASTE of the WORLD.

China's economic productivity is not balance with its efficiency. Their goal is to produce bulk of products as fast as they can without considering the quality of their materials. That's why Chinas products are "garbage-quality". It maybe only good for people who could not afford the expensive Japanese, Korean, American, or European made brands but if you are wise enough to figure out if its' worth investing with those garbage Chinese products you must think twice.


----------



## Krueger

INVESTMENT BANKING | Staff Reporter, China Published: 04 Oct 13 

Standard & Poors Ratings Services yesterday warned of a threat to Asias financial stability from a credit and debt bubble in China. It said Chinas slower economic growth could trigger a surge in bad loans and fuel a further expansion of the shadow banking sector the government has failed to control.

A regional banking crisis isnt out of the question, S&P said.

S&Ps is concerned largely with shadow banking, or the off-balance sheet lending by Chinas banks that is unmonitored by regulators.

S&P said  . . . years of very rapid credit expansion on- and off-balance-sheet, along with a strong increase in housing prices, is set to backfire on banks asset quality, profitability, and possibly liquidity.

S&P, however, acknowledges that Beijing would bail out the finance sector in an emergency.

The ratings firm also sees significant risks in India, where lenders face massive threats from poor economic growth, a sliding rupee and spiking interest rates. S&P said this negative combination likely means an increase in NPLs or non-performing loans.

S&P says China will trigger new Asian banking crisis | Asian Banking & Finance


----------



## lmjiao

NO american company really understand the underline mechanism of Chinese economy.

Despite those banks and shadow banks etc, China is a socialist country ruled by a communist party.
So forget about those predictions, cos the theories they used only fit for western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kolaps

lmjiao said:


> NO american company really understand the underline mechanism of Chinese economy.
> 
> Despite those banks and shadow banks etc, China is a socialist country ruled by a communist party.
> So forget about those predictions, cos the theories they used only fit for western countries.



Shadow banking has a huge impact to China economy more than most people in China believe.

State-owned bank don't lend money to private sector widely, it's the shadow banking do it all the time ever since the beginning of the Deng's reform. 

Financial sector is always huge. Financial sector hold a big chuck in US GPD and other developed countries. If China's shadow banking and underground economy included in China's GDP calculation, China economy will be larger than US today. In PPP term, it even far larger than US economy.


----------



## Truth Finder

Just google *credit bubble* and *shadow banking* of China. You can not believe what you will read. Chinese economy is total bluff.


----------



## Genesis

lol what do people think will happen when China falls? 

China is so big right now, if we fall, we will crush any momentum that the Americans have and drag the rest of the world down to hell with us.

So you better push us forward, unless.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hafizzz

Genesis said:


> lol what do people think will happen when China falls?
> 
> China is so big right now, if we fall, we will crush any momentum that the Americans have and drag the rest of the world down to hell with us.
> 
> So you better push us forward, unless.....



So anti-China racists who curse China are actually cursing themselves because anything bad happens to China effects them too. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hafizzz

Is Chinese Money Good?

In the larger scheme of things there are today two countries that have the capability and the capacity to funnel substantial investments into foreign markets. One is the United States  the traditional home of large multinational companies with global footprint. The other is China, which is looked at with suspicion not only in India, but in the United States as well.

At a time when India needs to attract higher foreign investments  not only to bridge its gaping current account deficit, but to also create millions of new jobs  there is a need to look at Chinese companies differently than we have in the past. And we can learn lessons from the Americans, who worry about Chinas rise as much as we do.

The first lesson is to be pragmatic. The second is to find a right balance between politics and business despite the usual noise that tends to drown reason to accommodate the interests of both sides.

Last year, two Chinese technology companies  Huawei and ZTE  were hauled over the coal by the intelligence committee of the U.S. House of Representatives after concerns over national security threats. Chinese telecommunications companies provide an opportunity for the Chinese government to tamper with the United States telecommunications supply chain, the committees investigation report said.

It recommended that the United States should view with suspicion the continued penetration of the US telecommunications market by Chinese telecommunications equipment manufacturers and private companies should consider the long-term security risks associated with doing business with these Chinese companies. Of course, the two companies protested loudly as anybody would, but the report is now a permanent marker in US-China relations.

However, Americans turned out to be eventually pragmatic. They have not only allowed Chinese companies to invest in the key energy sector, last month the largest acquisition of an American company by a Chinese firms went through without serious hiccups.

There was cause of celebrations when shareholders of the US Smithfield Foods Inc. agreed to sell their company to Chinas Shuanghui International Holdings Ltd for $4.7 billion. The deal went through despite initial concerns over national security.

Lets return to India. The same telecommunications companies that got hammered in the United States have also been under the government microscope for some time. Every Chinese company looking to invest in India quickly becomes a victim of a 50-year-old narrative when India and China went to war over a border issue. Since the issue remains unresolved, the mindset demands that everything China and Chinese needs to be looked at suspiciously.

If for a moment we do agree that Chinese companies have sinister plans to destabilize India, we need to look West  towards Europe, Africa and both North and South America where cash-flushed Chinese state-owned and private firms have been on a business buying spree for some years now. While the big focus was energy earlier, the trend has changed as different businesses (going cheap everywhere post the 2008 financial crisis) are being eyed and bought.

Given that most American companies have virtually given up on India and are keener to invest in their domestic economy that is beginning to finally expand, the only source of investment that India could possibly look at is China. However, it has to be pragmatic and balanced in attracting the kind of investments it wants and in sectors where the threat factor is low. Lets not forget that the eventual plan of the two countries is to raise bilateral trade to $100 billion in the next few years, and that opens up several possibilities for Chinese investments in sectors that are safer from a national security point of view.

While geopolitics will always continue to play a strong role in India-China relations, lets also understand and appreciate that the two need each other  for different reasons of course. While it is in Indias interest to bridge its trade deficit with China, it is also in Chinas interest to get a toehold in the Indian market at a time when its exports to the West are shrinking and its overall economy beginning to slow down.

Similarly, it is in the interest of Chinese companies to overtake Japanese and South Korean brands that have made India a strong home in the last two-odd decades. For India, which is now talking of allowing Chinese companies to set up shop in special economic zones (than let them run around freely in the countryside), the focus should be on getting the best deal for the government and the people.

National security, like everything else, is relative to the situation on ground at a certain period in time. India needs to handle matters with China confidently and keeping its interests in mind.

Lets go back to the Americans again. Back in 1971, President Richard Nixon and his right hand man Hendry Kissinger set the ball rolling to bring China into the global economic mainstream. The reason was geopolitical, For three decades after that American companies poured in billions of dollars into that country, bringing it to a point that now Americans themselves have started looking at China as an emerging global power that could overtake the United States in the near future.

The threat of China to the superpower is as real as it to a regional power such as India, which also happens to share a troublesome border issue with the large neighbor. Good business always makes for good politics and, therefore, it is in the interest of bother India and China to ramp up investments.

India doesnt have to entirely follow the American way, but it can surely learn how to deal better with the Chinese by letting them in in a manner that helps New Delhi resolve its economic troubles.


----------



## shuttler

*SAIC to export vans to Thailand
*
Updated: 2013-10-08 13:31 ( Xinhua)

SAIC to export vans to Thailand
SAIC to export vans to ThailandUpdated: 2013-10-08 13:31 ( Xinhua)


*&#19978;&#27773; &#22823;&#36890; SAIC's Maxus Datong V80, a 16-seat van 
*




















Credit: Carsguide





This and following 3 pix credit: Carnewschina and sohu




















Credit: yiec.com


SAIC Motor Corp plans to sell right-hand-drive models of its Maxus-brand van in Thailand next year, according to Thai media.

The first model to hit the Thai market will be SAIC's Maxus Datong V80, a 16-seat van powered by a 2.5-liter diesel engine, the Bangkok Post reported.

The van will be imported by SAIC Motor-CP Co, SAIC's joint venture in Thailand with Thai conglomerate Charoen Pokphand Group.

The joint venture plans to sell 1,000 vans in the first year and 1,800 units annually in two or three years, according to the Bangkok Post.

The Maxus Datong V80 was developed on a platform that SAIC purchased in 2009 from LDV Group, a bankrupt United Kingdom commercial vehicle maker. It is built in SAIC's assembly plant in Wuxi in east China's Jiangsu province.

The SAIC Motor-CP joint venture also plans to assemble the right-hand-drive Maxus Datong at a plant in Rayong, Thailand, and export the locally built van to Indonesia, Malaysia, Australia and New Zealand, the newspaper reported.

To date, SAIC has sold the van in China and a number of other countries including Australia, Malaysia, Myanmar and South Africa.

As SAIC Motor-CP moves ahead with its import plans, the partnership also expects to open a new assembly plant in the Thai city of Rayong in two years.

The plant, which will build up to 200,000 vehicles a year, will mainly produce SAIC's MG cars.

General Motors, which has a joint venture with SAIC in China, also has an assembly plant in Rayong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Above pix credit: autoSina 







*Great Wall to expand its Hebei plant
*
Updated: 2013-10-08 13:17 ( Xinhua)

chinadaily.com.cn

Great Wall Motor Co, China's largest SUV maker, plans to invest 2.6 billion yuan ($426 million) on the second phase of its SUV plant in Xushui of North China's Hebei province.

The project will cover 250,000 square meters and is scheduled to be completed within two years, Great Wall said.
Additional information on the project has yet to be disclosed.

The plant, located in Xushui of North China's Hebei province, will produce premium SUVs such as the Haval H8, according to Great Wall.

Aside from the Xushui plant, Great Wall has three plants -- two in Baoding of Hebei province and one in the North China port city of Tianjin.

The plants produce up to 800,000 vehicles a year, according to Great Wall.

In the first half of this year, Great Wall sold 370,301 vehicles, up 41 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

Truth Finder said:


> Just google *credit bubble* and *shadow banking* of China. You can not believe what you will read. Chinese economy is total bluff.



Can you explain who or what these "shadow bankers" are in China? I hear Western media use that term all the time but never elaborate. I think they are full of ****


----------



## shuttler

*Dalian Locomotive wins contract from KiwiRail
*

Updated: 2013-10-08 17:37 By Liu Ce in Shenyang ( chinadaily.com.cn)

Dalian Locomotive wins contract from KiwiRail |Industries |chinadaily.com.cn





Credit: railpictures.net

Dalian Locomotive, a subsidiary of the China North Locomotive and Rolling Corp, has won a contract to supply a further eight Class DL diesel locomotives to KiwiRail of New Zealand, taking its total exports to the country to 48, according to CNR Dalian.
CNR Dalian has also signed a maintenance contract to support the DL fleet, which is China's first deal of offering maintenance services beyond manufacturing to developed country.

According to the contract, the eight locomotives will be delivered by the end of 2014.

KiwiRail ordered an initial 20 Class DL locomotives in September 2009, in what was CNR's first order to supply diesel locomotives to a western country.

A second batch of 20 ordered in June 2011 incorporated modifications based on experience from the introduction of the first locomotives, and as a result have been commissioned very quickly and are already performing well in full service, according to KiwiRail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Taipei Taxi Association Places Orders for 1,500+ BYD Electric Cars*
10-Oct-13
Taipei Taxi Association Places Orders for 1,500+ BYD Electric Cars - EVWORLD.COM







*BYD e-6*




Credit: hybridcars.com


*BYD e6 electric taxis operating in Shenzhen, China.*





Credit: leblogauto.com


*BYD e6 taxis, Bogota, Colombia*





Credit&#65306;todoautos

*BYD's fleet of e6 taxis in HK*





Credit: cdn01.car1.hk





Credit: busiesswire.com





Credit: carnewschina.com

*BYD e-buses running in Taiwan since 2011 and in HK this year*






Credit: cn357





Credit: qbusfile





Credit: hkitalk.net




*Deliveries of BYD e6 electric taxis* scheduled to begin in the first quarter of 2014.

Taipei, (CNA) Electric cars developed by China-based BYD Auto will make their debut in Taiwan early next year, the vehicle's local distributor announced Wednesday.

BYD Taiwan, a joint venture of BYD Hong Kong and Taiwan Solar Energy Co., said it has received orders from a local taxi association for more than 1,500 e6 cars, with delivery scheduled to begin in the first quarter of 2014.

The company said it has commissioned a local automaker to assemble the first BYD e6 vehicles to be sold in Taiwan to speed up regulatory inspections and approvals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Dongfeng mulls 30% stake in PSA Peugeot*

Updated: 2013-10-09 07:41 By Li Fangfang ( China Daily

Dongfeng mulls 30% stake in PSA Peugeot[1]







*DongFeng EQ9281BDPT Low Flat Semi-trailer Truck*





Credit: 51dfc

*Dongfeng S30 - &#39118;&#31070; Fengshen*


















































*Dongfeng Motor Corp* - China's second-largest automaker - may become PSA Peugeot Citroen's top shareholder if Dongfeng's plans to buy a 30 percent stake in the French company via a 10 billion yuan ($1.63 billion) direct investment come to fruition.

China Business News, reported on Tuesday that insiders from Dongfeng had confirmed that the company was in talks with the struggling French automaker to acquire a 30 percent stake.

The report quoted an anonymous insider as saying that the discussion was still in an initial stage, with many uncertainties in the future.

Zhou Mi, a spokesman for Dongfeng, declined to comment on Tuesday, while an official from PSA Peugeot Citroen China's public relations department told China Daily that they are still waiting for feedback from headquarters.

"This is a good opportunity and the right time for Chinese automakers to invest in their counterparts in Europe," said Zhong Shi, an independent auto analyst based in Beijing. "The price tag of ailing PSA won't be too high due to the stagnant economy in Europe."

Affected by the eurozone debt crisis, PSA - the second-biggest European automaker - reported a net loss of 5 billion euros ($6.78 billion) in 2012, while its global sales dropped 17.5 percent in the past three years.

After an operating loss of 1.5 billion euros in its car-making division in 2012 and plans to close a plant in France in 2014 with an 11,200-employee layoff, the company may be considering selling the stake to support its depleted financial status.

"Why can't Dongfeng purchase the stake in PSA, after we saw Geely's successful acquisition of Volvo in 2010?" said Du Fangci, an official with the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

"This would be a win-win deal as PSA needs capital investment while Dongfeng requires world-leading technology to strengthen its self-developed vehicles," said Du.

"The French government will always support PSA, one of the largest companies in the country, so an investment in PSA wouldn't bring any huge risks to Dongfeng," added Zhong.

Furthermore, Zhong said that if Dongfeng becomes a major shareholder in its partner PSA, the Chinese company could see a more stable future for its joint venture, Dongfeng Peugeot Citroen Automobile Co Ltd, in the long run, and more importantly, would have more influence in the joint venture.

Even though PSA saw its sales and revenue drop globally, its sales in China, through the joint venture with Dongfeng, rose 32.7 percent in the first half of the year, contributing 30.7 billion yuan in revenue to the French company.

Starting in May, China became PSA's largest market globally.

"We hope that if the stake takeover deal gets done, Dongfeng can benefit from PSA for its self-developed branded products, and make their joint venture more competitive," said Zhong.

"And we're glad to see that Chinese automakers are now becoming stronger and more powerful in the global automotive market, as they're starting to change their roles from partners to investors in international automakers," Zhong added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Lenovo tops PC makers despite China sales decline

*
Chinadaily.com.cn

Updated: 2013-10-10 15:18 ( Agencies)


*The world's lightest and among the thinnest - ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook*









































All photo credits: lenovo thinkpad ultrabook

















*Lenovo Group held on to its position as the world's No 1 personal computer maker in the latest quarter despite a drastic dip in its core Chinese market*, Reuters reported, citing figures published by tech research firm Gartner on Wednesday.

Overall, the latest numbers showed an 8.6 percent decline in PC sales in the third quarter, confirming a worldwide trend towards tablets that has benefited Apple Inc and Google Inc but hurt traditional PC stalwarts Microsoft Corp and Intel Corp.

Worldwide PC shipments totaled 80.3 million in the latest three month period, the lowest level since 2008, Gartner said, despite the 'back to school' season when sales traditionally spike.

Europe, Middle East and Africa was the worst hit region, with a 13.7 percent decline in PC sales, followed by Asia Pacific with an 11.2 percent decline. The US market increased 3.5 percent, helped by low inventories being re-stocked and the popularity of models featuring the latest Intel chips, Gartner said.

"Consumers' shift from PCs to tablets for daily content consumption continued to decrease the installed base of PCs both in mature as well as in emerging markets," said Mikako Kitagawa, principal analyst at Gartner. "A greater availability of inexpensive Android tablets attracted first-time consumers in emerging markets, and as supplementary devices in mature markets."

Strong sales in the United States and Europe helped Chinese PC maker Lenovo hold onto the top spot among manufacturers, offsetting the decline in Asia.

Lenovo's overall shipments rose 2.8 percent over a year ago to give the company a 17.6 percent share of the global market.

Former No 1 Hewlett-Packard Co, which is being remodeled by Chief Executive Meg Whitman, posted a 1.5 percent growth in shipments for a 17.1 percent global market share. It was HP's first positive shipment growth figure since the first quarter of 2012. Whitman said on Wednesday that she expected to stabilize revenues next year as she continues her work to reverse the company's fortunes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Auto Sales Jumped 20% in September to 1.94 Million*

October 11th, 2013 Report released today by China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) showed strong growth of 19.66% in September vehicle sales. Automakers in the country delivered 1,935,800 units in what dealers call the "golden month" of the year. The count includes 1,593,500 passenger cars (*up 21.12% on year*) and 342,300 buses and trucks (*up 13.3% on year*). 

Sales climbed 12.7% to 15,883,100 in the first nine months of 2013, on track to top 20 million for the whole year. 

In the last month, the SUV sector posted a 65.34% jump as deliveries reached 283,600. Mainly due to the strong performance of Wuling Hongguang, the MPV market tripled in size to 122,900 units. Sales of two- and three-box sedans increased 14.73% to 1,065,500. The microvan market, however, shrank 30.06% to 121,500. 

Sales of the top-ten passenger car makers in September are:

1. Shanghai Volkswagen: 141,600

2. Shanghai GM: 134,700

3. FAW Volkswagen: 134,100

4. SAIC-GM-Wuling: 124,600

5. Dongfeng Nissan: 92,700

6. Beijing Hyundai: 91,000

7. Changan Ford: 72,600

8. Changan: 68,700

9. Great Wall: 55,800

10. FAW Toyota: 49,000


In the first nine months, the top-ten passenger car makers and their sales are:

1. Shanghai Volkswagen: 1,163,600

2. Shanghai GM: 1,138,400

3. FAW Volkswagen: 1,130,400

4. SAIC-GM-Wuling: 1,035,300

5. Beijing Hyundai: 760,900

6. Dongfeng Nissan: 623,600

7. Changan: 615,200

8. Changan Ford: 468,400

9. Great Wall: 457,400

10. Dongfeng Yueda Kia: 400,400


Great Wall Motor vehicles sales volume for the first nine month of 2013 totalled already around 555.000 units. 









*Volvo's China sales up 48.6% in Sep*

Oct 9 (China Knowledge) - Sweden based automaker Volvo Car Corp, owned by Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co, has said that its vehicle sales jumped 48.6% year on year to 5,719 units in Sep this year.

The huge growth last month was mainly boosted by good sales of XC60 models. In Sep, the automaker saw its sales of XC60 models hit a record high of 2,482 units.

In the first nine months of this year, the company's auto sales in China surged 41.3% year on year to 43,380 units.

The company said that its global sales were 310,717 units in the first nine months, reflecting a decline of 0.63% year on year.

Volvo's two new plants in China comprising one in Chengdu of Sichuan province and one in Daqing of Heilongjiang province will put into operation in the fourth quarter of this year.

*Wanxiang Group: A Chinese Company's Global Strategy*

*One in every three cars on American roads are built with Wanxiang auto parts*. Wanxiang has created about 5,000 jobs in the U.S.A., manufacturing car components for GM, Ford, Chrysler, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sree45

Chinas exports unexpectedly fell in September, signaling constraints from global demand and highlighting distortions from fake invoices that have yet to be eliminated from trade data.
Overseas shipments dropped 0.3 percent from a year earlier, the General Administration of Customs said in Beijing today, trailing all 46 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey that had a median projection for a 5.5 percent gain. The trade slowdown resulted from a high basis of comparison with last year, the agency said in a statement.
Todays report may add to Premier Li Keqiangs challenges in defending the governments 7.5 percent expansion goal for this year. The International Monetary Fund cut its global growth outlook this week as capital outflows further weaken emerging markets and warned that a U.S. government default could seriously damage the world economy.
Its all quite murky, said Shen Jianguang, Hong Kong-based chief Asia economist at Mizuho Securities Asia Ltd., citing the impact of inflated export data that started late last year, fewer working days due to the timing of the Mid-Autumn Festival holiday and currency volatility in Southeast Asia.
There has been an export recovery since July to the U.S. and Europe but its been pretty weak, Shen said. The driving force for Chinas recovery at this stage is still housing and infrastructure investment.
Yuan Gains
Exports to the U.S. rose 4.2 percent in September from a year earlier, slowing from 6.1 percent in August, while sales to South Korea, Taiwan and the European Union dropped, customs data show. Growth in shipments to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations slid to 9.8 percent from 30.8 percent the previous month.
The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP) of stocks advanced 2.5 percent this week, the biggest weekly gain in a month, and the yuan rose 0.02 percent against the U.S. dollar in Shanghai.
Estimates for September export growth ranged from 1 percent to 8.2 percent, after Augusts 7.2 percent increase and a 9.8 percent gain a year earlier. On a seasonally adjusted basis, exports rose 5.3 percent from a year earlier and 8.3 percent from August, the agency said.
Comparing Septembers exports with a year earlier may understate the true picture because of distortions from inflated data in 2012, analysts at Credit Agricole CIB and Citigroup Inc. said before the report. Regulators in May cracked down on over-invoicing of exports used to disguise capital inflows.
Artificially Depressed
Sometimes a single months data cant tell the true story, and there are other factors as well, Zheng Yuesheng, a customs spokesman, told reporters today when asked about Septembers export drop. I see this as a seasonal thing.
Dariusz Kowalczyk, senior economist and strategist at Credit Agricole in Hong Kong, said before the report that the trade numbers in the next couple of months, especially on the export side, will not be a good reflection of demand for Chinese products abroad or overall economic activity, because they will be artificially depressed from what happened a year earlier.
Kowalczyk had the lowest estimate for September exports in the Bloomberg survey, projecting a 1 percent increase.
Imports (CNFRIMPY) rose 7.4 percent last month from a year earlier, customs data showed, topping the median 7 percent forecast in a Bloomberg survey. The $15.2 billion trade surplus compared with a median projection of $26.25 billion and $28.5 billion in August.
Healthy Picture
While imports used for processing and re-export are still not doing very well, those that feed into Chinas own economy continue to grow quite robustly, reflecting a still pretty healthy picture in terms of demand, said Louis Kuijs, chief China economist at Royal Bank of Scotland Plc in Hong Kong.
Chinas daily oil imports climbed to a record last month. Purchases have risen as a result of expansion in the economy and its growing demand for resources, Zheng said.
In addition to the months fewer working days, the strong yuan has also eroded Chinas export competitiveness, Liu Li-Gang, chief Greater China economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. in Hong Kong, said in a note today.
The yuan rose about 2.7 percent against the U.S. dollar in the 12 months through September, while Asian currencies including the yen, Singapore and Taiwan dollars and Indonesias rupiah fell.
Port Throughput
There are still downside risks to Chinas economy, Liu and economist Hao Zhou wrote. While there was speculation Septembers trade slowdown resulted from last years over-invoicing, our preliminary comparison showed that the port throughput indeed slowed in major wharfs last month, they said.
The IMF said Oct. 8 that growth worldwide will be 2.9 percent this year and 3.6 percent next year, compared with July projections of 3.1 percent for 2013 and 3.8 percent for 2014.
While Zheng warned at todays briefing of continued downward pressure on trade, he said a customs administration survey of about 2,000 exporters showed overseas shipments will maintain stable development in the coming two or three months, based on comments on orders and costs.
Premier Li said this week that gross domestic product grew more than 7.5 percent in the first nine months of 2013, putting China on track to achieve its full-year target of the same pace.
The statistics bureau will publish third-quarter GDP figures Oct. 18. The economy probably expanded 7.8 percent from a year earlier, according to a Bloomberg News survey, up from the second quarters 7.5 percent pace.
The government still wants to maintain growth momentum and based on current data it can reach its goal, but with a very small safety margin, said Oliver Rui, a professor of finance and accounting at the China Europe International Business School in Shanghai.

China Exports Unexpectedly Drop - Bloomberg


----------



## elis

Everything goes down because the USA are sick. They are under a heavy debt due to their numerous wars, the toxic credit crisis of 2008, and the fact they they caution the wars of Israel against Syria, Iran, Libya that makes a lot of troubles and disturb the economy of the whole world

All the efforts of the USA are to make war everywhere: cyberwars, supporting terrorism

Instead of taking thousands of men and send them arm Al Qaeda in Syria or making war in Afghanistan, USA could send them in universities


----------



## shuntmaster

This is very bad for the global economy...


----------



## xuxu1457

*Reason: if check the trade in sep of 2012, the data of 2012 is too big, it's hard to over in 2013, western customer reduced cost on Christmas Season&#65281;but import still up 7.4%, higher than Aug, Domestic demand remains strong*
*News about tade data in sep 2012:*
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2012-10/13/content_15815033.htm
Updated: 2012-10-13 10:36*
BEIJING -- China's exports and imports picked up in September due to recovering demand boosted by supportive policies at home and abroad, but a strong rebound in foreign trade is being seen as unlikely in the near future.

Exports rose 9.9 percent year-on-year to $186.35 billion in September, according to figures released by the General Administration of Customs on Saturday.

*September's export volume hit a record monthly high* and the growth was higher than the 2.7-percent year-on-year increase posted in August, the GAC said. 

*The easing of policies by foreign governments and orders for the Christmas shopping season have driven up exports to developed economies, said Chen Hufei, a financial researcher at the Bank of Communications. *

Li Jian, a foreign trade expert at the Ministry of Commerce's research institute, said China's own efforts to help trade firms reduce transaction costs and improve efficiency also contributed to the recovery. 

Some exporters may have hurried to deliver their orders before the eight-day national holiday beginning September 30 and caused the higher growth in exports in September, Li said. 

Imports ended three months of consecutive drops in September, up 2.4 percent from a year earlier to $158.68 billion, according to GAC data. 

Chen said import demand has built up on China's pro-growth policies and will continue to increase in the fourth quarter. 

Chinese authorities have beefed up incentives to expand imports in order to balance the country's trade. 

In its latest move, the government said last week that it would allocate 2.5 billion yuan ($394.9 million) from the central budget to offer loan interest discounts to importers of certain types of products this year. 

Although imports remained weak in September, there are fewer chances for further decreases in future, as the economic outlook will improve, Li said. 

He predicted that the trade surplus will expand somewhat, but will not take up a larger share of China's total trade or economic output. 

In September, China's trade surplus rose slightly to $27.67 billion from $26.66 billion in August, the GAC said. 

The global downturn and a sagging property sector softened China's growth to 7.6 percent in the second quarter, the lowest growth rate in more than three years. 

To bolster the economy, the Chinese government has reduced interest rates twice this year, cut taxes for small businesses, encouraged private businesses to invest in sectors previously closed to them and fast-tracked construction projects. 

Wang Jun, an expert with the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, forecast "relatively severe difficulties" in China's foreign trade for the next one to two years. 

In the longer term, China is not likely to maintain the annual export growth of 20 to 30 percent seen in previous years because global demand simply cannot support it, Wang said. 

Instead of relying entirely on external markets, China should strengthen its export industry by offering more tax rebates, cutting logistics costs and raising the efficiency of labor, he urged. 

China's total foreign trade went up 6.3 percent year-on-year to $345.03 billion in September and expanded 6.2 percent year-on-year to $2.84 trillion in the first nine months, according to GAC data. 

In the January-September period, exports grew 7.4 percent from a year earlier to $1.5 trillion, while imports gained 4.8 percent to $1.35 trillion, bringing the trade surplus to $148.31 billion. 

During that period, trade with the European Union, China's largest trade partner, fell 2.7 percent year-on-year to $410.99 billion, a wider loss than the 1.9-percent decline seen in the first eight months, the figures showed. 

Trade with the United States, the country's second-largest trade partner, increased 9.1 percent to $355.42 billion. 

Meanwhile, China's trade with Japan dipped 1.8 percent to $248.76 billion, faster than the 1.4-percent decline recorded in the first eight months.


Month	Trade(100million $) increase(%)
2012.01	2726.8	-7.8
2012.02	2608.0	29.6
2012.03	3259.8	7.1
2012.04	3077.3	2.6
2012.05	3439.1	14.2
2012.06	3280.6	8.8
2012.07	3285.1	2.6
2012.08	3293.5	0.2
2012.09	3448.4	6.2
2012.10	3189.7	7.2
2012.11	3391.0	1.5
2012.12	3668.4	10.2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Vivo, Huawei complete Amazon-crossing WDM deployment*
Friday 11 October 2013 | 10:33 CET | News

link









*Brazilian mobile operator Vivo and Huawei* have competed the joint deployment of wavelength-division multiplexing (WDM) lines crossing the Amazon River and the Amazon rainforest. The WDM lines connect two Brazilian state capitals: Amazonas' capital Manaus and Para's capital Belem. It is capable of supporting transmission of voice as well as broadband data services.

As one of the 2014 FIFA World Cup host cities, Manaus will is expected to see a huge number of football fans visiting the city from around the world in 2014 and experience a surge in demand for mobile broadband services. To support this traffic in the future, Vivo has built WDM lines that cross the Amazon river and Amazon rainforest which would connect Manaus to the country's high-speed optical backbone networks. This project aims to boost the city's network capacity and benefit the 3.7 million people living in Amazonas.

*The WDM lines are 2100 kilometers connecting over 20 cities in the Amazon rainforest including five super-long spans (200 km to 261 km). Huawei's next-generation WDM/OTN platform supports WDM transmission over a single span longer than 300 kilometers. The current networks support 40G wavelengths and can evolve to 100G super-large capacity networks in the future.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*&#31206; Qin kicks arses!*





Credit: wakpaper.com









































Credit: autonews.autoua.net or stated on photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#33337;&#21378;&#25171;&#30772;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#38075;&#20117;&#33337;&#21046;&#36896;&#19994;&#22404;&#26029; &#35746;&#21333;&#37327;&#39318;&#27425;&#39046;&#36305;&#20840;&#29699;
Chinese shipyards to break the monopoly of Singapore rig manufacturing orders for the first time to lead the global
*
2013-10-9

&#19981;&#35770;&#26159;&#22312;&#27874;&#28059;&#27769;&#28044;&#30340;&#21271;&#28023;&#27700;&#22495;&#12289;&#25289;&#19969;&#32654;&#27954;&#22823;&#38470;&#38468;&#36817;&#30340;&#24189;&#28145;&#28023;&#27807;&#12289;&#36824;&#26159;&#24120;&#21463;&#39123;&#39118;&#34989;&#20987;&#30340;&#22696;&#35199;&#21733;&#28286;&#65292;&#19968;&#22330;&#21521;&#20840;&#29699;&#30707;&#27833;&#21644;&#22825;&#28982;&#27668;&#38075;&#25506;&#21830;&#25552;&#20379;&#28023;&#19978;&#20316;&#19994;&#25152;&#38656;&#38075;&#20117;&#24179;&#21488;&#30340;&#31454;&#36187;&#29616;&#24050;&#25289;&#24320;&#24207;&#24149;&#12290;

&#22810;&#24180;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;&#26469;&#33258;&#20122;&#27954;&#22478;&#24066;&#22269;&#23478;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#30340;&#20004;&#23478;&#20844;&#21496;&#8212;&#8212;&#21513;&#23453;&#38598;&#22242;(Keppel)&#20197;&#21450;&#32988;&#31185;&#28023;&#20107;(Sembcorp Marine)&#8212;&#8212;&#20027;&#23548;&#30528;&#36825;&#31867;&#22823;&#22411;&#35774;&#22791;&#30340;&#20379;&#24212;&#24066;&#22330;&#12290;
&#22312;&#29992;&#20110;&#36739;&#27973;&#27700;&#22495;&#38075;&#25506;&#30340;&#25152;&#35859;&#33258;&#21319;&#24335;&#38075;&#20117;&#33337;&#39046;&#22495;&#65292;&#36825;&#20004;&#23478;&#20844;&#21496;&#22312;&#20840;&#29699;&#21512;&#35745;&#21344;&#26377;70%&#30340;&#24066;&#22330;&#20221;&#39069;&#12290;&#21513;&#23453;&#19982;&#22696;&#35199;&#21733;&#22269;&#23478;&#30707;&#27833;&#20844;&#21496;(PEMEX)&#19978;&#21608;&#20116;&#31614;&#32626;&#20102;&#19968;&#39033;&#21327;&#35758;&#65292;&#23558;&#22312;&#22696;&#35199;&#21733;&#20462;&#24314;&#24182;&#32463;&#33829;&#19968;&#23478;&#29983;&#20135;&#33258;&#21319;&#24335;&#38075;&#20117;&#33337;&#30340;&#33337;&#22366;&#12290;

&#21513;&#23453;&#19982;&#32988;&#31185;&#28023;&#20107;&#36824;&#26159;&#21322;&#28508;&#24335;&#38075;&#20117;&#24179;&#21488;&#30340;&#20027;&#35201;&#20379;&#24212;&#21830;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#24179;&#21488;&#30340;&#29992;&#36884;&#26159;&#28145;&#28023;&#38075;&#25506;&#12290;

&#20294;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#22914;&#20170;&#39318;&#27425;&#24320;&#22987;&#24320;&#22987;&#24863;&#21463;&#21040;&#31454;&#20105;&#30340;&#28909;&#24230;&#65292;&#31454;&#20105;&#26469;&#33258;&#20013;&#22269;&#20197;&#21450;&#38889;&#22269;&#30340;&#26032;&#20852;&#23545;&#25163;&#12290;&#20013;&#38889;&#20004;&#22269;&#27491;&#22312;&#21162;&#21147;&#20174;&#22696;&#35199;&#21733;&#28286;&#12289;&#24052;&#35199;&#36817;&#28023;&#20197;&#21450;&#38750;&#27954;&#35199;&#37096;&#30340;&#38075;&#25506;&#28909;&#28526;&#20013;&#20998;&#19968;&#26479;&#32697;&#65292;&#24182;&#24050;&#24320;&#22987;&#33258;&#20027;&#29983;&#20135;&#33258;&#21319;&#24335;&#38075;&#20117;&#33337;&#20197;&#21450;&#20854;&#20182;&#35774;&#22791;&#12290;



Whether in the choppy waters of the North Sea , Latin America 's deep trench near the mainland , or often by the Gulf of Mexico hurricanes , a global oil and gas drilling to provide the necessary offshore drilling platform competitions now kicked off.

Over the years, the city -state of Singapore from Asia 's two companies - Keppel Group (Keppel) and SembCorp Marine (Sembcorp Marine) - dominate the market for the supply of such large equipment .

In shallow waters for so-called jack-up drilling rig field , the two companies occupy 70% of the total global market share. Keppel and PEMEX (PEMEX) on Friday signed an agreement to build and operate in Mexico jackup drilling a production boat dock .

Keppel and Sembcorp or semi-submersible drilling platform, the main supplier of this platform is the use of deep-sea drilling.

Singapore is now beginning to feel the competition first started the heat of competition from China and South Korea 's emerging opponent. China and South Korea are working from the Gulf of Mexico, offshore Brazil and West Africa drilling boom slice , and has started independent production jack-up drilling rigs and other equipment .

*&#28023;&#27915;&#30707;&#27833;981 
Ocean Oil 981*









































Credit: Xinhuanet.com and hexun,com





Credit: ifeng.com





Credit: guancha.cn
Oil drilling rigs with self-elevating platforms

Further reading here:

baidu

net assisted translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

shuttler said:


> *&#31206; Qin kicks arses!*


Some more:





















This car will come to market soon, maybe last half this month, deducting state and city subsities, maybe 150000 yuan is encough for it, and the oil consumption per 100 kilometer is about 2 liters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

@sweetgrape

Thanks Buddy! I am trying to find a gold transformer to match that if I can.

The fuel efficiency for that hybrid is great!

Not perfect but anyway here they are:





credit: geekscribe





credit&#65306;iffer





*Bumblebee*
credit: wikimedia





credit: sweetgrape and car0/autoimg.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

China must tackle its bubble trouble | South China Morning Post






China is experiencing another wave of inflation. From bottled water to bread, prices are surging. The statistics may not fully reflect the situation. Over the past decade, China has transformed from the lowest-priced economy in the world to one of the highest-priced. Nothing symbolises the transformation better than busy customs officials trying to stop travelling Chinese from hauling food items and toilet paper back across the border.

From 1998 to 2003, China experienced deflation following a bout of inflation, driven by overcapacity and a labour surplus. China shifted into inflation in 2004 due to rising commodity prices and the end of the labour surplus.

But the inflation today is different.

Inflation, not growth, is the destabilising force in China. It could trigger a wage-price spiral

First, overcapacity is still a problem; in fact, it became worse after the 2008 crisis as China's attempt to stimulate the economy vastly increased capacity while a weak global economy kept demand weak. This is why the producer price index has experienced a long period of decline.

Furthermore, commodity prices are now declining. But despite these reasons, prices are rising because local governments have developed an elaborate machinery to collect money between production and consumption.

China's inflation is largely a tax on the household sector to fund the government sector. The main purpose is to extend the investment cycle.

In the East Asian export and investment development model, the two go together. When exports slow due to weak demand or competition, investment must slow, too. Otherwise, there would be a big balance of payments deficit, leading to a financial crisis.

This was what South Korea faced in 1997. China's day of reckoning should have been in 2008. The global financial crisis exposed the weakness of credit-fuelled Western demand for Chinese goods. But, instead of slowing investment to match the slower exports, China accelerated investment with its stimulus to maintain the GDP growth rate.

Investment rose to about 50 per cent of gross domestic product, 10 percentage points higher than in 2008. Rising local government debt and inflation funded the investment surge. As the local government debt becomes difficult to increase, the funding burden is increasingly shifting to inflation. The latest bout of inflation should be understood in this context.

Japan and Korea saw their investment rise above 40 per cent of GDP briefly. China's investment has been above that level for over a decade. The simple maths is that a higher ratio for investment means a lower ratio for consumption. But the former leads to more capacity. With consumption held down, exports could absorb the capacity. But as the global economy remains sluggish, there is no demand other than investment itself to absorb the capacity. China's growth model has become a capacity bubble. To absorb excess capacity, China creates investment demand that leads to even more overcapacity.

*Bread costs more in China than in most places. But China's five-star hotels offer some of the lowest rates in the world. The contrast reflects China's growth model: taxing the household sector through inflation to fund investment. Necessities like foodstuffs and toilet paper can be taxed more than five-star hotels.
*
China's inflation dynamic reflects the government's monopoly power in maximising prices. The money supply defines the limits of inflation. For example, China's money supply is rising at about 15 per cent this year. The real growth rate is, at best, half as much. The difference is probably absorbed by inflation.

Inflation, not growth, is the destabilising force in China. The current high rate of inflation could trigger a vicious wage-price spiral, as China is facing a labour shortage. The spiral would make the exchange rate policy unsustainable.

China's financial stability depends on expectations of a stable or rising renminbi against the dollar. If inflation leads to expectations of a devaluation, a financial collapse is likely. Hence, China has to slow growth of the money supply.

Japan experienced a price bubble two decades ago; South Korea and Southeast Asia, 15 years ago. The bubble deflated in Japan after a long period of deflation, while a "maxi-devaluation", a large reduction in the currency's value over a period of time, followed in Southeast Asia and Korea. China's adjustment would be similar to Japan's. The more inflation China has now, the more deflation later.

Local governments have been trying everything to raise financing to sustain existing investment projects. But, banks are pushing risky loans off their books to the shadow banking system. Local government funding costs are rising as a result. With rising interest rates, China's investment bubble will burst, probably in a matter of months, not years.

If China sticks to a stable exchange rate policy, which I expect, prices will go down. China suffered high prices in the early 1990s. By sticking to a stable exchange rate policy, it took five years of deflation to make China cheap again. In this current period of inflation, prices are more out of line with international levels. The coming bout of deflation needs to be severe enough to correct the misalignment.

*Unlike Japan, China can expect another growth cycle.* The current level of household consumption is one-tenth of the level in advanced economies. It is logical, therefore, for China to shift income away from government to households to support consumption, which would gradually absorb the overcapacity.

The collapse of the land bubble is a necessary part of the adjustment. It will decrease government revenue and increase the purchasing power of household income.

When the property bubble crashes in China, it will be a new beginning, not the end, of China's growth. The US experienced the 1930s before its rise to become the world's dominant economy. *The same thing will probably happen to China.*


----------



## cirr

Unwanted and unnecessary investment. But since Taiwan is a part of China and Taiwaneses are our brothers, the Central Government(read FGW) will OK it.

Tue, Oct 15, 2013

By Helen Ku / Staff reporter

Eight local petrochemical companies recently submitted applications to the Ministry of Economic Affairs to invest up to *US$7 billion* in a joint venture in China after the government this month removed some bans on China-bound investment, Petrochemical Industry Association of Taiwan (&#30707;&#21270;&#24037;&#26989;&#21516;&#26989;&#20844;&#26371 chairman Jack Shieh (&#35613;&#20426;&#38596 said yesterday.

On Oct. 1, the ministry relaxed restrictions on Taiwanese petrochemical firms investment in China, but required them to hold at least 50 percent of shares in any Chinese joint venture.

Shieh said the eight companies plan to invest in a joint venture with China-based Sinopec Corp (&#20013;&#30707;&#21270 in Fujian Provinces Gulei Peninsula, but the ministrys Investment Commission yesterday said it had not yet received the applications.

The eight firms are Ho Tung Chemical Corp (&#21644;&#26704, Hsin Tay Petroleum Co Ltd (&#30427;&#21488, USI Corp (&#21488;&#32858, Asia Polymer Corp (&#20126;&#32858, TSRC Corp (&#21488;&#27233, LCY Chemical Corp (&#27054;&#21270, Grand Pacific Petrochemical Corp (&#22283;&#21932 and Lien Hwa Industrial Corp (&#32879;&#33775;&#27683;&#39636.

The plan to build oil refineries and naphtha crackers in Fujian is still a rough draft and has not yet received approval from the government, Shieh told reporters.

Formosa Plastics Group (FPG, &#21488;&#22609;&#38598;&#22296 is still conducting an analysis on whether to increase petrochemical investment in China, FPG vice chairwoman Susan Wang (&#29579;&#29790;&#33775 reportedly told reporters yesterday at a corporate event, as traditional naphtha crackers face challenges from the emerging shale gas industry.

The Industrial Technology Research Institute (ITRI) said in a report released yesterday that Taiwans petrochemical sector would see its output grow by between 3.3 and 3.9 percent this year from last year.

However, local manufacturers output for next year will grow by only between 1.5 and 2 percent due to intensifying competition in the global market arising from higher operating costs, the report said, saying that Chinese petrochemical firms will use locally produced raw materials to cut costs, while US firms will rely more on cheaper shale oil and gas to mass-produce ethylene and propylene products.

The government should assist local petrochemical companies to enhance their competitiveness in the global market by reducing tariffs in the short tern, ITRI analyst Tseng Fan-ming (&#26366;&#32321;&#37528 said.

Taiwanese petrochemical firms also need to explore new markets, preferably Southeast Asian countries, to reduce reliance on Chinas market, and produce more high value-added chemical products to increase their competitiveness, he added.


----------



## Snomannen

Macaus officially estimated unemployment rate remained at 1.9 percent in the June-August survey period compared with the May-July period, the Statistics and Census Bureau (DSEC) said in a statement.

The number of unemployed stood at 7,200 in the June-August period, up by 200 from the May-July survey. With fresh graduates joining the labour market, labour force entrants looking for their first job rose 3.4 percentage points to account for 13.6 percent of the total unemployed, according to the statement.

Macaus total labour force amounted to 369,000 in June-August, when the labour force participation rate stood at 72.8 percent.

Total employment reached 362,000, up by 2,300 from the previous survey period. The construction sectors employment showed continued growth, rising 3.5 percent over the preceding period to 35,000 workers.

Compared with June-August last year, the unemployment rate dropped 0.1 percentage points.

According to the Human Resources Office (GRH) quoted today by the Macau Post Daily, the number of imported labour reached 127,233 at the end of August  including 79,353 mainlanders, 17,785 Filipinos and 11,357 Vietnamese.

Imported workers (commonly known as blue-card holders) accounted for about 34.5 percent of the citys total workforce in August.(macaunews) 

Macau News - Jobless rate stays at 1.9 pct

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#24314;&#21551;&#21160;2013&#24180;&#40614;&#21152;&#26397;&#35280;&#36731;&#36712;&#36816;&#33829; 
China Railway Construction started in 2013 pilgrimage to Mecca light rail operators*

2013&#24180;10&#26376;14&#26085; 16:45:32 | &#36131;&#20219;&#32534;&#36753;: &#28504;&#33509;&#20339; | &#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 
October 14, 2013 16:45:32 | Editor: Pan Ruojia | Source: Xinhua
















2013 &#24180; 10&#26376;14&#26085;&#65292;&#22312;&#27801;&#29305;&#38463;&#25289;&#20271;&#40614;&#21152;&#30340;&#31859;&#32435;&#31449;&#65292;&#31302;&#26031;&#26519;&#20056;&#22352;&#36731;&#36712;&#21069;&#24448;&#26397;&#35280;&#22320;&#21306;&#12290;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#24314;&#32929;&#20221;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#65288;&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#24314;&#65289;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#27801;&#29305;&#40614;&#21152;&#36731;&#36712;&#38081;&#36335;13&#26085;&#36814;&#26469;&#22312;&#27801;&#29305;&#38463;&#25289;&#20271;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#25945;&#22307;&#22478;&#40614;&#21152;&#26397;&#35280;&#30340;&#22823;&#25209;&#26397;&#35280;&#32773;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#38081;&#24314;&#36830;&#32493;&#31532;4&#24180;&#20026;&#21508;&#22269;&#26397;&#35280;&#32773;&#25552;&#20379;&#20132;&#36890;&#36816;&#36755;&#26381;&#21153;&#12290;&#20170;&#24180;&#65292;&#40614;&#21152;&#36731;&#36712;&#38081;&#36335;&#39044;&#35745;&#22312;5&#22825;&#26102;&#38388;&#37324;&#23436;&#25104;&#32422;250&#19975;&#20154;&#27425;&#30340;&#36816;&#33829;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#21457;&#65288;&#33891;&#31435;&#24013;&#25668;&#65289;

October 14, 2013 in Saudi Arabia Mecca Mina station, take the light rail to the Hajj Muslim regions. By the China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (China Railway Construction) construction of the Mecca Light Railway on the 13th ushered in the Islamic holy city of Mecca in Saudi Arabia, a large number of Hajj pilgrims, which is China Railway Construction fourth consecutive year for national Hajj to provide transport services. This year, the Mecca light rail is expected to complete in five days time, approximately 2.5 million people in the operational tasks. Xinhua News Agency issued (Dong Liwei photo)


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

shuttler said:


> @sweetgrape
> 
> Not perfect but anyway here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bumblebee*
> 
> Dam I hate the Michael bay Transformers, the movies trashed my childhood and ruined an awesome franchise.
> The 1986 movie is 10x better with the most awesome soundtrack.
> Also the transformer games 'War for Cybertron' and 'Fall of Cybertron' follow the true transformers spirit, not like the movies raped by Michael Bay and Hollywood.
> FCUK Michael Bay.
> 
> This is how real transformers look
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Transformers G1 1985 Shockwave (Laserwave) Gallery[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Transformers G1 1984 Skywarp Gallery[/IMG]
> 
> I had these as a kid and played them to pieces. Literally.
> The Michael Gay toys make me feel like crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Some more which a bit matching the chrome of the BYD!


----------



## Hafizzz

China

Chinas mammoth foreign exchange reserves rose to a record $3.66 trillion in the third quarter, as the country continued to use massive FX purchases to hold down the value of its currency.

The $163.3 billion rise since the end of June is the largest since 2011, and shows Chinas all-but-unassailable cash position at a time when other emerging economies, from India to Indonesia, are being pummeled by capital outflows.

This quarters increase dwarfs the $45 billion of new reserves China purchased between April and June, and marks a return to the heady days between 2008-2011 when Chinas FX pile regularly grew by more than $100 billion per quarter. Chinas reserves have grown tenfold in the past decade.

That reflects a continued trade surplus as well as capital inflows, which force Chinas central bank to buy foreign currency if it wants to stop the yuan from appreciating.

A big chunk of these reserves  China goes to some lengths to disguise its bond purchases, so we dont know exactly how much  is locked up in low-yielding U.S. Treasury bonds, one reason China is so nervous about any possibility of a U.S. default.

To diversify and seek better returns on this vast cash pile, in 2007 China hived off $200 billion to create China Investment Corporation, a new sovereign wealth fund that invests in foreign equities, bonds and other assets. CIC had $575 billion under management at the end of 2012, according to its annual report, and held stakes in everything from Londons Heathrow Airport to the Moscow stock exchange.

The State Administration of Foreign Exchange, which still guards the lions share of the reserves, has also started to spread out into a wider range of asset classes. Zhu Changhong, chief investment officer at SAFE since 2009, has branched out into stocks, real estate and corporate debt, as well as non-U.S. bonds like those issued by the European Financial Stability Fund.

Chinas exports outran its imports by a total of $61.5 billion in the three months to September, while foreign direct investment in the period could be as much as $27 billion, according to an estimate by Bank of America Merrill Lynch economist Ting Lu.

Foreign direct investment totaled $8.4 billion in August and $9.4 billion in July. Septembers FDI data have yet to be released.

Mr. Lu argues China is facing renewed pressure from incoming money, unlike other emerging markets that have seen capital leaving since the U.S. Federal Reserve suggested in May it could soon begin tightening policy by reducing its massive bond-buying program.

Chinas stable currency, large current account surplus and robust financial conditions could make China a defensive place when some other emerging markets have been hit, Mr. Lu said.

In contrast to the runup in Chinas cash hoard, India saw its foreign exchange reserves decline to $276.3 billion in September from $282.4 billion in June. Indonesias reserves dropped to $95.68 billion in September from $98.1 billion in June.

By consistently selling more goods than it buys and accepting more inbound investment money than it sends abroad, China has avoided that fate.

Chinese imports have been strong, growing 7.4% on-year in September, and outbound direct investment has also been on the rise, reaching $56.5 billion in the first eight months of the year, but the country continues to run a surplus on both counts. Portfolio investment flows are limited by Chinas system of capital controls.

Taking into account foreign-currency deposits at Chinese banks, as well as changes in the dollar value of reserves held in other currencies, there remains an unexplained inflow of about $62 billion in the third quarter, according to BAML estimates. That could reflect both legitimate transactions not captured in the data and the illicit movement of cash.

Either way, the data suggest that any move to dismantle Chinas system of capital controls would lead to dramatic cross-border transfers of money. A recent International Monetary Fund study suggested that inflows in such a case could total 2%-10% of Chinas gross domestic product, while flows out of China could be even higher, as much as 15%-25% of GDP.

Theres been a lot of talk about opening the capital account, but the latest numbers show how far they are from being able to do that, said Mark Williams of London-based research firm Capital Economics. The Peoples Bank of China is still stashing away billions in foreign exchange every month. Theyre obviously not content with leaving the yuan in the hands of market forces.

The PBOC seems to have been increasingly active in the intra-day currency market in recent weeks, Mr. Williams said, rarely letting the yuan move to the edge of the narrow range in which its allowed to float.

Chinas central bank may be reluctant to allow the yuan to appreciate much further when the countrys export sector is struggling. Exports fell 0.3% on-year in September, though questions about last years data mean the reality may be slightly better.

Export orders at Chinas factories improved a bit in September, according to the official purchasing managers index, but still lagged behind the total growth in new orders. A weaker yuan at least makes life a little easier on the factory floor.

We expect the central bank to keep the exchange rate largely stable around the current level until the end of the year, in order to alleviate the pain inflicted on the export sector, said Wei Yao, an economist at Société Générale.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viking 63

I worked for 7 years in Hongkong and Know for fact their work ethics !! not surprised at all at their achievements !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

BEIJING, Oct 15 (APP): In the first nine months, combined exports and imports to Chinas nine Free Trade Agreement (FTA) partners, including the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), Chile and Pakistan, rose by 17 percent year on year, faster than its overall foreign trade growth of 7.7 per cent, according to a spokesman for the General Administration of Customs (GAC). Trade with the nine FTA partners accounted for 13.9 per cent of the countrys total foreign trade volume, compared with 12.8 per cent in the same period last year, said GAC spokesman Zheng Yuesheng. China has diversified its trade relations and become less dependent on developed economies, he said.

From January to September, trade with the European Union, the United States and Japan accounted for 33.2 per cent of Chinas total foreign trade volume during the period, down 2.6 percentage points from the same period last year,
Saturdays customs data showed Chinas exports fell unexpectedly by 0.3 per cent in September from a year earlier, ending two consecutive months of gains, while imports increased 7.4 per cent year on year.
Although challenged by a complicated global economic situation, Zheng said the countrys foreign trade was stabilizing with an improved structure.
Chinas dependance on external demand has weakened, Zheng said, which showed the countrys economic development is transforming from being driven by external demand to domestic demand.
In the first half of the year, Chinas foreign trade dependence ratio, or the ratio of a given economys foreign trade volume to its GDP, fell 0.7 percentage points from a year ago to 50.4 per cent, reports Xinhua news agency. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Israel Corp's Qoros sedan wins Euro NCAP safety standard

*Qoros has become the first Chinese carmaker to win a five-star score from Euro NCAP.*
29 September 13 14:13, Dubi Ben-Gedalyahu

Qoros Auto Company Ltd., the *joint venture* of Israel Corporation (TASE: ILCO) and China's Chery Automobile Co. Ltd. has become the first Chinese carmaker to win a five-star score from Euro NCAP for its Qoros Sedan 3. The car exceeded the minimum levels required for the safety of drivers, passengers, and pedestrians.

Qoros will begin sales of its first model, the Qoros 3 sedan, in China in a few months. The company's production line can produce 150,000 cars a year, and will grow to 450,000 cars a year, subject to further investment and regulatory approval by the Chinese authorities.

Few Chinese carmakers have submitted their cars for NCAP tests, and many have performed less well than Qoros. Euro NCAP is a Brussels-based association whose members include governments and motoring and consumer groups.

"It is important for us to show we are different," Qoros head of development Roger Malkusson told "The Wall Street Journal. "We want to show that we are a high-quality brandthat we are really unique."

"The Wall Street Journal" quotes an NCAP official as saying, "The small family car showed good overall protection with high scores in all four areas of assessment and is a significant step up from previous Chinese exports."

_Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - Globes - Israel business news - on September 29, 2013_


----------



## cnleio

We create 'China Dream', and try our best to realize 'China Dream' for each person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

It looks to me that Li´s visit makes a huge wave... in China. Vietnam´s media is less enthusiastic.



China, Vietnam target $100b trade for 2017

English.news.cn 2013-10-16 10:00:40
XINHUA





_at Vietnam National University_



















_Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (R, front) meets with representatives of youth from both China and Vietnam at Vietnam National University in Hanoi, Vietnam, Oct. 15, 2013. (Xinhua/Liu Jiansheng)
_

BEIJING, Oct. 16 (Xinhuanet) -- China and Vietnam will achieve bilateral annual trade volume of $100 billion by 2017, Premier Li Keqiang said during a luncheon with business leaders in Hanoi on Tuesday.

China has been Vietnam's largest trading partner for nine years.

Trade volume between the two countries exceeded $40 billion in the first eight months of this year, putting the annual target of $60 billion for 2015 within reach.

"China and Vietnam have the ability and wisdom to overcome difficulties in bilateral relations, deal with differences and expand common interests," Li said in his speech.

In a joint statement issued during his visit, the two countries reiterated a policy of good-neighborliness and comprehensive cooperation. They vowed to be good neighbors, friends, comrades and partners in developing relations.

"Three work teams will be set up to push forward maritime, onshore and financial cooperation between the two countries," Li said.

He also said that China would increase imports from Vietnam to cut the trade surplus.

Currency swap and yuan settlement deals are being discussed to facilitate trade.

Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung said his country welcomes Chinese enterprises investing in Vietnam.

China ranks 12th among the 100 countries and regions making direct investments in the country.

Li said Vietnam is one of the major overseas destinations for Chinese investors, and cooperation opportunities abound in infrastructure construction including road, railway, port and energy projects.

Wang Yuzhu, a researcher at the National Institute of International Strategy at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said more efforts should be made to expand investment into each other's economies.

Song Yuhua, a professor at Zhejiang University's College of Economics, said Li's visit signals a new era for China and Vietnam to focus on trade partnership and economic cooperation, which has set a good example for other members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.






_China Premier Li speaks at luncheon of China-Vietnam business community_


Many Chinese enterprises have already benefited from the countries' ever-closer economic links.

Li Shaoxing, chairman of Huaxia Machinery Plastics from Zhengzhou, Henan province, opened his first factory in Vietnam to produce plastic braided bags with an initial investment of $250,000 in 2003. The factory, located in Bac Giang province in the north of Vietnam, covers three hectares and has four production lines.

He said business has been good, with a 20 percent net profit margin each year, and he started to export his goods in 2008. He hopes more facilitating policies will be released to benefit Chinese enterprises in Vietnam.

Vietnam was the last stop of Premier Li's Southeast Asia tour after visiting Brunei and Thailand.

(Source: China Daily)

China, Vietnam target $100b trade for 2017 - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Edison Chen

It looks to me that Li´s visit makes a huge wave... in China. Vietnam´s media is less enthusiastic.

No, sohu, sina, tecent or 163, our most influence internet media did not report this, not even a little bit of mention, however, they are reporting president xi meets Myanmar commander in chief in frontpage first line news.


----------



## Hafizzz

It looks to me that Li´s visit makes a huge wave... in China. Vietnam´s media is less enthusiastic.

^^^Really ? then how come it is a Vietnamese user posting the News and not a chinese ?


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Viet said:


> He also said that China would increase imports from Vietnam to cut the trade surplus.



 that is your wish, I remember

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

China say and do, it's different things .


----------



## tranquilium

That's quite a large amount. The current Vietnam GDP is 141.7 billion USD. I think the size of Vietnam economy has to expend quite a bit for trade to reach 100 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destro

Vietnamese Communist Party is like little brother to big and mighty big brother the Communist Party of China.


----------



## Rechoice

Viet said:


> It looks to me that Li´s visit makes a huge wave... in China. Vietnam´s media is less enthusiastic.
> 
> 
> 
> China, Vietnam target $100b trade for 2017
> 
> English.news.cn 2013-10-16 10:00:40
> XINHUA




Yes, it's trashs of XINHUA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It can easily be done&#65292;and should be done&#65292;ASAP&#12290;


----------



## visom

So is this supposed to mean that Vietnam's economy, based on trade with China alone, will increase by $100b in 4 years? That's really difficult to believe.


----------



## cirr

tranquilium said:


> That's quite a large amount. The current Vietnam GDP is 141.7 billion USD. I think the size of Vietnam economy has to expend quite a bit for trade to reach 100 billion.



USD 40 billion for the 1st 8 months of this year.

USD 60 billion possible for the whole of 2013.

That means that, in order for the goal of USD 100 billion be reached by 2017, annual increase of 14% for the next 4 years is enough for meeting the target.

Not a particularly tough order.


----------



## Genesis

visom said:


> So is this supposed to mean that Vietnam's economy, based on trade with China alone, will increase by $100b in 4 years? That's really difficult to believe.



not increase by 100 billion, it's not 0 right now.


But here's the deal, Vietnam is cheaper, a lot of chinese are closing factories in China to open them in Vietnam because of the vastly lower salaries.

Now we would not only still need those goods, now not being made in China, but we would need more of them as we get richer, so Vietnam will play an important role in getting us that good. 

If we are to look at it this way, it's not particularly difficult to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

StarCraft_ZT said:


> that is your wish, I remember


yes, more important than the sheer number is that we can export stuffs more to China. If $100bn, than it is ideal we export 50bn, and import 50bn.



tranquilium said:


> That's quite a large amount. The current Vietnam GDP is 141.7 billion USD. I think the size of Vietnam economy has to expend quite a bit for trade to reach 100 billion.


VN´s official GDP is too low, if you compare our living standard, longevity, trade volume, public infrastructure, and other socio-ecomnomic data with other countries similar GDP per capita.


----------



## Viet

cirr said:


> USD 40 billion for the 1st 8 months of this year.
> 
> USD 60 billion possible for the whole of 2013.
> That means that, in order for the goal of USD 100 billion be reached by 2017, annual increase of 14% for the next 4 years is enough for meeting the target.
> 
> Not a particularly tough order.


I believe so. Despite sea tension, the CN-VN bilateral trade expanded between 20-30% per year.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

*Part of what has been holding back the development of new nuclear power plants in the UK is their enormous cost.*

The government is refusing to finance these hugely pricey projects directly - although it will allow the owners of any new nuclear generators to charge well above the current market price for any power they produce in years and decades to come, so that the billions in development and construction costs can be recouped. 

The big attraction for the chancellor of allowing Chinese companies to invest in Britain's nuclear industry is that they have deep pockets. 

On his current trip to China, he has told the biggest Chinese nuclear companies they will in future even be able to own controlling stakes in British power stations, and not just small minority shares.

When you think about the history of nuclear power, it may be shocking to some that businesses and investors from Britain - whose scientists and engineers were pioneers in this technology in the early days - will not own the new generation of nuclear power plants, and they may instead belong to China's nuclear power giants (as well as to the French and Japanese).

The first of these deals with Chinese interests is expected to come next week, when the formal go ahead is expected for the construction of a new £14bn plant at the Hinkley C site in Somerset.

This project will be led by the French state-controlled giant, EdF, which has been looking for a partner or partners to share the costs. 

I am told that EdF has been negotiating with three nuclear giants, CGN, CNNC and SNPTC. One or two of these is likely to end up owning perhaps 30% of Hinkley C.

George Osborne has met the bosses of all three of these companies, to give them comfort that he is keen for them to invest in British nuclear in general, and in Hinkley C in particular. 

Hinkley C's technology will be French, that of Areva. And the capital, the money, will be French, and - it now turns out - probably Chinese too. 

BBC News - Why the chancellor wants China to invest in UK nuclear

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Published: Thursday, 17 Oct 2013 | 10:07 PM ET

China's gross domestic product (GDP) rose 7.8 percent in the third quarter on year, the National Bureau of Statistics reported on Friday, up from 7.5 percent in the previous three months.

Industrial output for September, released alongside the growth data, came in slightly higher than forecasts, with an increase of 10.2 percent from a year earlier.

Fixed asset investment grew 20.2 percent in the first nine months of 2013 from a year earlier, lower than expectations for growth of 20.3 percent.

Retail sales, meantime, were weaker than expected, rising 13.3 percent on year. Analysts had forecast a rise of 13.5 percent.

China GDP growth picks up to 7.8% in third quarter

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Excellent news. 

It's amazing that we can still grow at such speed, despite our base economic size being well over 8 trillion already.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Steady as it goes&#12290;

And China will be one of the first to benefit from any pickup in external conditions&#65292;be it from the so-called developed nations or the emerging ones&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cyberian

Well done China. You never fail to amaze the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The GDP for the first nine months was 6.3 trillion USD, and i think the GDP for this whole year will be around 9.3 trillion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Krueger

And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.


----------



## Destro

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.



Provide a credible source for your claim please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

... I am still waiting for a truck load of Indian analysts to find fudge in the GDP figures but they're not coming forward for some reason. Must be shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destro

SUPARCO said:


> ... I am still waiting for a truck load of Indian analysts to find fudge in the GDP figures but they're not coming forward for some reason. Must be shy.



Can't wait till the trollfest commences.

I'm ready to rumble

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.



This paper from 2007 explained a few common fallacies and misconceptions regarding to US-China economic relationship.
http://www.nber.org/papers/w13470.pdf?new_window=1
Page 2 of the essay states that "Fallacy Number 1. U.S. FDI in China is large". In 2007, the total foreign and partially foreign enterprise accounts for only 10% of the Chinese fixed asset investment. In fact, the number dropped much lower in the recent years due to global recession and increased investment from Chinese government (I believe it is currently about 4.5%) On top of this, US was never the biggest investor in China and US investment in China is also only a small part of the overall US investment in foreign countries. 

It is quite an interesting article, helps to clear up some common misconceptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.



Is America really this big in your tiny Indian mind&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

I thought the PM was also coming&#65311;


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

In next year, we should officially open a thread for China's GDP being officially cross over 10 trillion USD, and i can't wait to see those anti-China trolls getting exploded with jealousy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> I thought the PM was also coming&#65311;



I think he got punished for meeting with that fraud monk.


----------



## sweetgrape

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.


Good daydream, hehe!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoTell

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.



What? I thought we *stole* it. Turned out they made for us. Great story, keep going 

When will China collapse again?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Destro

The bigger and stronger we get, the more hatred we get 

There was a time when I used to get angry about the hatred towards us but I realised the fact that others hate us shows we are succeeding. The more hate, the more successful we have become. 

Now I love the hatred, I love taunting the haters knowing they are utterly powerless to stop the rise of China.

Let the hate flow, ooze it out boys 
I love it 

I'll tell ya what, it feels damn good to be big and powerful. Wouldn't have it any other way!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Destro

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think he got punished for meeting with that fraud monk.



That ain't a fraud monk, that's a terrorist!


----------



## faithfulguy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> It's amazing that we can still grow at such speed, despite our base economic size being well over 8 trillion already.



Congrats to China for this amazing economic growth.



cirr said:


> Is America really this big in your tiny Indian mind&#65311;



He is not Indian, he is Chinese. His name is Gordon Chang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

faithfulguy said:


> Congrats to China for this amazing economic growth.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not Indian, he is Chinese. His name is Gordon Chang



lol&#12290;That's a good one&#12290;

So the guy is on the payroll of the Chinese Intelligence&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Quality not quantity


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> Published: Thursday, 17 Oct 2013 | 10:07 PM ET
> 
> China's gross domestic product (GDP) rose 7.8 percent in the third quarter on year, the National Bureau of Statistics reported on Friday, up from 7.5 percent in the previous three months.
> 
> Industrial output for September, released alongside the growth data, came in slightly higher than forecasts, with an increase of 10.2 percent from a year earlier.
> 
> Fixed asset investment grew 20.2 percent in the first nine months of 2013 from a year earlier, lower than expectations for growth of 20.3 percent.
> 
> Retail sales, meantime, were weaker than expected, rising 13.3 percent on year. Analysts had forecast a rise of 13.5 percent.
> 
> China GDP growth picks up to 7.8% in third quarter



Congrats on the Growth 

Let me Congratulate you in Manmohan Style

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

faithfulguy said:


> Congrats to China for this amazing economic growth.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not Indian, he is Chinese. His name is Gordon Chang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Krueger said:


> And almost 60% of China's GDP are made by American companies.



As usual, you cannot provide anything valuable but rubbish news against China, pathetic troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American_Millenium

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think he got punished for meeting with that fraud monk.



I heard that 90% or so of Tibet is filled with ethnic Tibetans.

I'm surprised that China has not decided to make it easy for Han to immigrate there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

American_Millenium said:


> I heard that 90% or so of Tibet is filled with ethnic Tibetans.
> 
> I'm surprised that China has not decided to make it easy for Han to immigrate there.



Except for Tibetan, nobody really wants to live in Tibet, especially back in the past when there is no basic livelihood facilities such as hospital, school and transportation (and the harsh environment of course).

Back in the Qing Dynasty and the ROC, there were officers from the mainland were sent to Tibet for official duties. Many of them made a lot of excuses to stay in Qinghai (a province near Tibet) rather than get themselves into Tibet. 

In order to root the power into Tibet deeply, The CCP has sent uncountable people to Tibet by the power of the "Spirit Bomb" - you know, the fanaticism of loyalty to the Party and communism. No matter how harsh the place was, they were still willing to work in there such as building facilities and teaching.


----------



## American_Millenium

KirovAirship said:


> Except for Tibetan, nobody really wants to live in Tibet, especially back in the past when there is no basic livelihood facilities such as hospital, school and transportation (and the harsh environment of course).
> 
> Back in the Qing Dynasty and the ROC, there were officers from the mainland were sent to Tibet for official duties. Many of them made a lot of excuses to stay in Qinghai (a province near Tibet) rather than get themselves into Tibet.
> 
> In order to root the power into Tibet deeply, The CCP has sent uncountable people to Tibet by the power of the "Spirit Bomb" - you know, the fanaticism of loyalty to the Party and communism. No matter how harsh the place was, they were still willing to work in there such as building facilities and teaching.



Interesting, I would have thought out of a population of 1.4 billion you could find a couple million who would radically change the demographics in such a sparsely populated province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

I think UK is short on money and its alarming...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Destro said:


> The bigger and stronger we get, the more hatred we get
> 
> There was a time when I used to get angry about the hatred towards us but I realised the fact that others hate us shows we are succeeding. The more hate, the more successful we have become.
> 
> Now I love the hatred, I love taunting the haters knowing they are utterly powerless to stop the rise of China.
> 
> Let the hate flow, ooze it out boys
> I love it
> 
> I'll tell ya what, it feels damn good to be big and powerful. Wouldn't have it any other way!



That's right, we simply love to get hated by the haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Destro said:


> Can't wait till the trollfest commences.
> I'm ready to rumble


LOL ...since you ask for (normally I don´t comment on China economy thread). Well, nearly half of China´s GDP is made up by capital and other investments, I wonder how sustainable is your growth?

You are increasing further production capacities of everything, from coal to steal, more than China can consume, even more than the world can swallow. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> LOL ...since you ask for (normally I don´t comment on China economy thread). Well, nearly half of China´s GDP is made up by capital and other investments, I wonder how sustainable is your growth?
> 
> You are increasing further production capacities of everything, from coal to steal, more than China can consume, even more than the world can swallow. Correct me if I am wrong.



That troll already got debunked for saying 60% of China's GDP was made by USA, now you wanna try this again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UNFINISHED-BUSINESS

Dont mess with the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

America has negative GDP: 15 trillion revenue - 17 trillion debt = -2 trillion net GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destro

Viet said:


> LOL ...since you ask for (normally I don´t comment on China economy thread). Well, nearly half of China´s GDP is made up by capital and other investments, I wonder how sustainable is your growth?
> 
> You are increasing further production capacities of everything, from coal to steal, more than China can consume, even more than the world can swallow. Correct me if I am wrong.



Capital is the raw material of an economy. Investment is how you build up your economy through building infrastructure and factories to produce goods. In order to build factories you need capital. Once you have built up your industrial base and established your manufacturing base, then you can start consuming the goods you produce so you can enjoy the fruits of your labour.

It's like making a cake. You first need the ingredients and the equipment, then you mix it up and produce the cake, then you can start consuming the cake. 

Learn some economics mate, if you don't understand the basic economics, don't reply with stupid comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

China and Chinese companies also has to consider the stringent provision for any mishap. Studying how much money US milked from Shell for gulf of Mexico accident would be helpful.


----------



## Oldman1

idune said:


> China and Chinese companies also has to consider the stringent provision for any mishap. Studying how much money US milked from Shell for gulf of Mexico accident would be helpful.




I'm sure Chinese companies can afford any consequences of mishaps in nuclear energy in the UK.


----------



## tranquilium

American_Millenium said:


> Interesting, I would have thought out of a population of 1.4 billion you could find a couple million who would radically change the demographics in such a sparsely populated province.



Well, Tibet, before PRC comes in, is essentially a middle age theocracy, with medieval living condition and medieval structure. On top of that, it also have a sea elevation of 4000+ meters. Vast majority of human beings would have trouble breathing at that elevation. Heck, in many places you can't even boil eggs properly without a pressure cooker. Basically, it is really not a top choice for place to live when you have access to rest part of China. Understandably vast majority of the people prefer east side of China where the living conditions are much better. In fact, about half of the entire Tibetan population lives on east side of China rather than staying Tibet.

They have a program called "aiding Tibet". Basically, it involves sending experienced civil servants to Tibet to improve the living condition there. CCP members are expected to volunteer themselves before non-CCP members because they are expected to make personal sacrifices for the country.


----------



## Viet

Destro...agreed to the first part. But I am afraid you haven´t answered my question as You only talked of the suply side.

I questioned the demand side. Sure, you can build up production capacity by increasing investments, pushing the country growth rate, but will you find enough customers for your products? For instance, you have overcapacity in solar cells forcing you to downsize and factory closure.

Other example, let take Vietnam:

we plan to invest $45bn in oil refineries over the course of 7 years, producing an output of 1,420,000 barrels a day. Since our domestic consumption is about 400,000 barrels a day, we will need to export the rest. So the question is: will we find enough overseas customers for our refined oil products? will China buy 1,000,000 barrels a day from Vietnam?

you see there is a challenge to find market for your products.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304520704579128772982811730


----------



## Tanja

*I wonder what is the real reason behind the China-Tibet conflict. And here, I read this article*

*China - Tibet: What is the real reason for the conflict*

*Conflict between a major ethnicity and representative of a major religion, is it?*
It is generally accepted that the Tibet conflict may superficially appear to have been resulted from issues relating to ethnicity and religion, especially when these two elements in this case are quite eminent. First, as can be observed throughout its history, China has an intrinsic tendency to treat minor ethnicities and even surrounding countries with a dominating manner, if not to conquer them. As in the conflict at hand, while the native inhabitants of the Tibetan Plateau are Tibetans, a minor ethnicity that has just been recognized internationally recently due to the escalated conflict, the primary ethnicity of China is Han Chinese, which also constitute mostly the Chinese government, who certainly wants to maintain the mentioned inherent tendency that has history of thousands of years. Second, Tibetan Buddhism has been experiencing massive religious movements, drawing enormous number of followers all around the world and making it one of the major global religions. Such massive religious movements can be the precursor to massive political movements, which would be an adverse threat to China and its dominating power in the region. 

However, although appearing to be sound, these 2 aspects have not been elements in arguments between two sides over the conflict. Rather, the conflict is rooted in the following aspects: History and geography, Chinese concerns over it security and sovereignty; and Chinese Governance in Tibet.

Read whole at 
http://www.fnotw.org/Article/Full/5921


----------



## cirr

*Taiwan's Shining Group plans to build thirty hotels in China*

CNA

October 25, 2013, 12:27 am TWN

TAIPEI -- The tourism and real estate development group which owns the Lalu luxury hotel (涵碧樓) at Sun Moon Lake in central Taiwan said Thursday it is aiming to establish *30 hotels and shopping centers* in China over the next decade, starting with a complex that is under construction in Qingdao.

The Lalu hotel and shopping mall in the northern Chinese coastal city will open in May 2014, said Shining Group (鄉林集團) Chairman Lai Cheng-i (賴正鎰) at a igning ceremony in Taipei to give space to 28 boutiques at the complex.

The stores will be operated by world renowned brands from Taiwan, Europe and South Korea, he said.

The US$300 million investment, which marks the Shining Group's first expansion into the retail outlet business, is expected to generate an annual turnover of NT$2 billion (US$68.11 million), according to Lai.

The Taichung-based group also plans to build similar complexes in Nanjing, Chengdu, Kuilin, Shenyang, Shanghai and some second- and third-tier cities in China over the next 10 years, he said.

To this end, Lai said, he has signed agreements to purchase land in other cities in Shandong, including Weihai and Jinan, in addition to Qingdao.

One of the ways the group is hoping to turn a profit is by selling 70 villas at the Lalu Qingdao to investors, who will then lease them to the hotel for use by holiday-makers, Lai said.

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/business/asia-taiwan/2013/10/25/392097/Taiwans-Shining.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

^^^ looking good, 7-star hotels,
*




*

No kidding and more links:

http://info.meadin.com/IndustryReport/92672_1.shtml






http://news.winshang.com/news-189968.html










Credit: Chinesehotels





Credit: NobleChinese.com






*The LaLu, Sun Moon Lake Taiwan*





*青岛7星级酒店涵碧楼 The Lalu Qingdao*
Credit: qingdaonews

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Viet said:


> LOL ...since you ask for (normally I don´t comment on China economy thread). Well, nearly half of China´s GDP is made up by capital and other investments, I wonder how sustainable is your growth?
> 
> You are increasing further production capacities of everything, *from coal to steal*, more than China can consume, even more than the world can swallow. Correct me if I am wrong.



Wrong.

That's past tense, I mean post the year 1997 and 2008 when world financial crisis arose.

China has already cut the excessive production capacity.


----------



## cirr

*Shenzhen-Xiamen railway on testing run from Oct 4th*

Shenzhen-Xiamen railway will open on *December 26th 2013*. The new railway will connect Xiamen, Zhangzhou, Chaozhou, Shantou,Jieyang, Shanwei, Huizhou and Shenzhen. The travel time between Sheszhen and Xiamen will be shortened to 3 hours. The full ticket will cost between RMB 160 ~ 190.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chongqing-Lichuan railway on testing run from Oct 11*

Chongqing-Lichuan railway is the last unfinished part of Shanghai-Chengdu HSR. It's an HSR/low speed mixed railway. The testing run will end at the beginning of November and the rail open by the end of 2013.

*Shanghai-Chengdu HSR* is part of the Chinese HSR backbone network，consisting of 4-laterals and 4 verticals. It will dramatically reduce the travel time of Chengdu/Chongqing to Shanghai/Wuhan/Nanjing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Per mid/long term railway planning (Amended 2008) total railway length will reach 120,000 km by the end of 2015, including 40,000 km HSR.









We are only about 1/4 done with HSR。Long way to go。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

September 12 2013

*Yingkou-Panjin HSR opens*

Yingkou-Panjin HSR, located in Liaoning Province, connects Harbin-Dalian HSR and future Beijing-Shenyang HSR, 90km, design speed of 350kmph.

Construction: May 31 2009 ~ September 12 2013

With its opening the travel time from Beijing to Dalian is shortened from 7 hours 39 minites to 6 hours 4 minutes.









It is this kind of fill-ins that will give China's HSR an increasing role in the comprehensive and rapid development of the country。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Fuzhou（and all the way to Taipei in the future）HSR update:*

August 12th

*North Mount Wuyi tunnel is dug through*

North Mount Wuyi tunnel, *14.646km* long, is the critical project of Beijing-Fuzhou HSR. It's located at Mount Wuyi stradlling Jiangxi and Fujian Provinces.

Beijing-Fuzhou HSR is scheduled to open in March 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi 2nd line construction pics*
















The 1776km line will open in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destro

Beijing to Dalian reduced from 7 hours 39 minutes to 6 hours 4 minutes?

Why such a small reduction in time?


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese fast food firms challenging McDonald's*

Updated: 2013-10-29 11:28 
( Agencies)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2013-10/29/content_17065973_3.htm

Bearing rice burgers and lotus roots, an army of Chinese fast food firms is cooking up a challenge to McDonald's Corp and Yum Brands Inc, tempting cost-conscious diners with healthy, homegrown fare and causing a drag on growth for the US chains in the country's $174 billion fast food market.

McDonald's said last week it was thinking of slowing expansion in China as diners are tempted by local rivals. KFC-parent Yum warned this month economic weakness in China would drag on a recovery in sales dented by a food safety scare at the end of last year.





credit: ideaon.cn





credit: gzbx.net.cn











Credit: smartshanghai.com


Meanwhile, local firms such as chicken chain Dicos, Country Style Cooking, and Kung Fu Catering have been nibbling away at the dominance of their US rivals.

"I'm a bit sick of Western fast food. There's too much oil, and you hear things like chickens having six legs," said student Tang Mei, 25, as she dined at Taiwan people-owned fast food outlet Dicos. "Health concerns have really made people worried."

McDonald's and Yum are still the largest fast food chains in China but, despite heavy investment, McDonald's has seen its market share by value stagnate at 2.3 percent since 2007, according to data from market research firm Euromonitor.

Yum, which held 6.5 percent last year, is up slightly over the same period, but has seen same-store sales hit after a food scare last year and a local outbreak of avian flu. Yum has 5,600 KFC and Pizza Hut China stores while McDonald's has 1,800 local outlets.

Brands like Ting Hsin International-owned Dicos, the third largest fast food brand in China, have taken note. The firm, which plans to triple its store count to around 3,700 by 2020, says it aims to "break the traditional Western fast food mould".

While conceived in the image of KFC - its name is a play on "Texas" in Chinese - Dicos now also pushes its Chinese roots. Its website displays an ornate blue ceramic bowl steaming with traditional herbal tea, while rice cake burgers and soybean milk flank the chain's more traditional nuggets and crispy wings.

"After all, since ancient times rice has been the key staple of the Chinese people," explained Zhuang Weitang, a spokesman for Ting Hsin International, adding the brand was planning to up its drive towards healthier, Chinese-style cooking.

"It's the mix (of traditional chicken) with new, health-focused Chinese specialties that has helped us create a niche in the fiercely-competitive Chinese fast-food market."

*Eating the colonel's lunch*

In a slowing economy, many consumers are trading down to cheaper alternatives or simply dining at home, said analysts, which has contributed to the growth rate in the wider fast food market halving over the last 5 years to 8 percent this year.

Lunch at Dicos costs less than 17 yuan ($2.80) compared with a similar offering from KFC, which costs 25 yuan ($4.11), according to Mintel.

"Local establishments generally also do a better job catering to local tastes," said Karla Wang, associate research director at market research firm TNS China. "These familiar 'comfort foods' often go a long way in soothing frazzled consumers during times of uncertainty."

Diners have even started to question international chains' quality, traditionally a strong point after scandals ranging from the use of recycled "gutter oil" for cooking to industrial chemical-laced milk made consumers wary of local products.

But a number of scares over the last year, including reports that some chicken purchased by KFC and McDonald's had been fed excess antibiotics, seems to have altered consumer views. Only one-in-four Chinese thought Western fast food has healthier and better quality than Chinese alternatives, said a recent report from research firm Mintel.

McDonald's and Yum have taken note.

"We address food quality and food safety in all aspects of our communication; most recently, we launched a Moms' Trust campaign... and we will be doing more in this area," said Jessica Lee, a Shanghai-based spokeswoman for McDonald's.

Yum officials were not immediately available for comment.

The company has trimmed its local supply chain and plans to launch a new China quality assurance campaign in November that will feature KFC employees, suppliers and poultry farmers.

"We still have work to do, but we know we are doing the right things to regain consumer trust and we remain confident that our best days for KFC in China are yet to come," Chief Executive David Novak said in an analysts call on Oct 9.

*Home style*

As trust of domestic brands grows, diners are being increasingly drawn to local dishes, perceived as healthier due to a wider variety of ingredients, while there is mounting interest in traditional Chinese food and dining culture.

Last year a documentary called "A Bite of China" aired on local television drawing more than 100 million viewers, making it the most successful documentary in China since the 1990s.

Chinese heritage has become a key selling point.

Kung Fu Catering, which sports an emblem of martial artist Bruce Lee, underscores its local credentials by playing up the natural ingredients for its Chinese-style food against backgrounds of Chinese mountains, wispy clouds and bamboo.


*GII Wonton*






Credit: 4301.91jm.com





Credit: cntuke.com
*Vegie Wontons*



*



*
Credit：sy.hr1000.com

*



*
Credit: 57tuan.com


Others such as Country Style Cooking, CNHLS and Gll Wonton, owned by Shanghai Shihao Catering, all offer fast food with a Chinese flavor. Though some way behind Yum and McDonald's in terms of size, all are taking market share from the huge independent sector of single shops and stalls.

Local brands also perform strongly in regions away from the saturated east coast market, catering to local tastes in areas seen as the China's next drivers for growth.

"Country Style Cooking is really strong in western China, while Kung Fu Catering is from Shenzhen and does well with more rice-based Chinese set meals, which fit the trend towards less oily and healthier food," said James Roy, Shanghai-based senior analyst at China Market Research Group.

China's influential netizens also suggest the US firms are struggling to remain the flavor of the month. Chatter about the two brands on China's Twitter-like Weibo fell to an almost two-year low in September, according to analysis by Reuters.

As one microblogger wrote: "I won't choose anything but Chinese fast food. We've got crab meat dumplings to Hunan-style cooking, fragrant Xinjiang breads and lamb kebabs... What do brands like Pizza Hut and McDonald's possibly have to offer?"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*Other popular Fast Food Chains:*

*Yon Ho （Soy Milk and Food (Mainland Boss)）: *

*



*
Credit: gogoparty.cc





Credit: xz.nuomi.com

*Yonghe King （Soy Milk and Food (Taiwanese Boss)）: *





Credit: cy8.com.cn





Credit: yonghe.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AirRodgers

I bet within 10 to 15 years China great civil engineer skill will allow them to frack more shale gas then the US.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/28/us-china-shale-sinopec-idUSBRE99R0G720131028



> They are among the most prolific of the total of around 150 wells Chinese companies have sunk over the past three years in pilot explorations. That has led the operator to target an annual production capacity to be built at the field of 5 billioncubicmeters (bcm) by the end of 2015, the source said.
> That would dwarf company estimates reported by local media in July of around 2 bcm for the whole of Sinopec's shale output by 2015, and would be 100 times greater than China's estimated output last year of just over 50 million cubic meters from all test drilling at shale formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> [
> 
> [/FONT]



What's the top left one? Is that Spanish chorro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Speeder 2 said:


> What's the top left one? Is that Spanish chorro?



No it's deep fried dough fritter,mainly eaten with congee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> *Chinese fast food firms challenging McDonald's*
> 
> Updated: 2013-10-29 11:28
> ( Agencies)
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2013-10/29/content_17065973_3.htm
> 
> Bearing rice burgers and lotus roots, an army of Chinese fast food firms is cooking up a challenge to McDonald's Corp and Yum Brands Inc, tempting cost-conscious diners with healthy, homegrown fare and causing a drag on growth for the US chains in the country's $174 billion fast food market.
> 
> McDonald's said last week it was thinking of slowing expansion in China as diners are tempted by local rivals. KFC-parent Yum warned this month economic weakness in China would drag on a recovery in sales dented by a food safety scare at the end of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: ideaon.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gzbx.net.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: smartshanghai.com
> 
> Meanwhile, local firms such as chicken chain Dicos, Country Style Cooking, and Kung Fu Catering have been nibbling away at the dominance of their US rivals.
> 
> "I'm a bit sick of Western fast food. There's too much oil, and you hear things like chickens having six legs," said student Tang Mei, 25, as she dined at Taiwan people-owned fast food outlet Dicos. "Health concerns have really made people worried."
> 
> McDonald's and Yum are still the largest fast food chains in China but, despite heavy investment, McDonald's has seen its market share by value stagnate at 2.3 percent since 2007, according to data from market research firm Euromonitor.
> 
> Yum, which held 6.5 percent last year, is up slightly over the same period, but has seen same-store sales hit after a food scare last year and a local outbreak of avian flu. Yum has 5,600 KFC and Pizza Hut China stores while McDonald's has 1,800 local outlets.
> 
> Brands like Ting Hsin International-owned Dicos, the third largest fast food brand in China, have taken note. The firm, which plans to triple its store count to around 3,700 by 2020, says it aims to "break the traditional Western fast food mould".
> 
> While conceived in the image of KFC - its name is a play on "Texas" in Chinese - Dicos now also pushes its Chinese roots. Its website displays an ornate blue ceramic bowl steaming with traditional herbal tea, while rice cake burgers and soybean milk flank the chain's more traditional nuggets and crispy wings.
> 
> "After all, since ancient times rice has been the key staple of the Chinese people," explained Zhuang Weitang, a spokesman for Ting Hsin International, adding the brand was planning to up its drive towards healthier, Chinese-style cooking.
> 
> "It's the mix (of traditional chicken) with new, health-focused Chinese specialties that has helped us create a niche in the fiercely-competitive Chinese fast-food market."
> 
> *Eating the colonel's lunch*
> 
> In a slowing economy, many consumers are trading down to cheaper alternatives or simply dining at home, said analysts, which has contributed to the growth rate in the wider fast food market halving over the last 5 years to 8 percent this year.
> 
> Lunch at Dicos costs less than 17 yuan ($2.80) compared with a similar offering from KFC, which costs 25 yuan ($4.11), according to Mintel.
> 
> "Local establishments generally also do a better job catering to local tastes," said Karla Wang, associate research director at market research firm TNS China. "These familiar 'comfort foods' often go a long way in soothing frazzled consumers during times of uncertainty."
> 
> Diners have even started to question international chains' quality, traditionally a strong point after scandals ranging from the use of recycled "gutter oil" for cooking to industrial chemical-laced milk made consumers wary of local products.
> 
> But a number of scares over the last year, including reports that some chicken purchased by KFC and McDonald's had been fed excess antibiotics, seems to have altered consumer views. Only one-in-four Chinese thought Western fast food has healthier and better quality than Chinese alternatives, said a recent report from research firm Mintel.
> 
> McDonald's and Yum have taken note.
> 
> "We address food quality and food safety in all aspects of our communication; most recently, we launched a Moms' Trust campaign... and we will be doing more in this area," said Jessica Lee, a Shanghai-based spokeswoman for McDonald's.
> 
> Yum officials were not immediately available for comment.
> 
> The company has trimmed its local supply chain and plans to launch a new China quality assurance campaign in November that will feature KFC employees, suppliers and poultry farmers.
> 
> "We still have work to do, but we know we are doing the right things to regain consumer trust and we remain confident that our best days for KFC in China are yet to come," Chief Executive David Novak said in an analysts call on Oct 9.
> 
> *Home style*
> 
> As trust of domestic brands grows, diners are being increasingly drawn to local dishes, perceived as healthier due to a wider variety of ingredients, while there is mounting interest in traditional Chinese food and dining culture.
> 
> Last year a documentary called "A Bite of China" aired on local television drawing more than 100 million viewers, making it the most successful documentary in China since the 1990s.
> 
> Chinese heritage has become a key selling point.
> 
> Kung Fu Catering, which sports an emblem of martial artist Bruce Lee, underscores its local credentials by playing up the natural ingredients for its Chinese-style food against backgrounds of Chinese mountains, wispy clouds and bamboo.
> 
> *GII Wonton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: 4301.91jm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: cntuke.com
> *Vegie Wontons*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Credit：sy.hr1000.com
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Credit: 57tuan.com
> 
> 
> Others such as Country Style Cooking, CNHLS and Gll Wonton, owned by Shanghai Shihao Catering, all offer fast food with a Chinese flavor. Though some way behind Yum and McDonald's in terms of size, all are taking market share from the huge independent sector of single shops and stalls.
> 
> Local brands also perform strongly in regions away from the saturated east coast market, catering to local tastes in areas seen as the China's next drivers for growth.
> 
> "Country Style Cooking is really strong in western China, while Kung Fu Catering is from Shenzhen and does well with more rice-based Chinese set meals, which fit the trend towards less oily and healthier food," said James Roy, Shanghai-based senior analyst at China Market Research Group.
> 
> China's influential netizens also suggest the US firms are struggling to remain the flavor of the month. Chatter about the two brands on China's Twitter-like Weibo fell to an almost two-year low in September, according to analysis by Reuters.
> 
> As one microblogger wrote: "I won't choose anything but Chinese fast food. We've got crab meat dumplings to Hunan-style cooking, fragrant Xinjiang breads and lamb kebabs... What do brands like Pizza Hut and McDonald's possibly have to offer?"



these Chinese fast food looks pretty delicious. I have eaten these before and it sure beats a Big mac combo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China official PMI seen hitting 18-month high in October*







By Natalie Thomas

BEIJING | Wed Oct 30, 2013 3:42am EDT

(Reuters) - China's manufacturing activity in October likely grew at its fastest rate since April 2012, a Reuters poll showed, adding to signs of a stabilization in the world's No.2 economy as the government readies a series of key economic reforms.

The official manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) is forecast to reach 51.2 from September's 51.1, according to the median estimate of 11 economists, remaining well above the 50 point line separating expansion from contraction.

A preliminary PMI survey last week by HSBC and Markit Economics showed that the factory sector grew at its fastest pace in seven months in October.

A firm reading in the official PMI could help put to rest worries that the economy may slow down significantly in the fourth quarter.

"We expect a continued moderate growth improvement in the fourth quarter," said Wei Li, an economist with Standard Chartered in Shanghai.

Concerns had surfaced after disappointing export figures in September and a one-point drop in the final HSBC/Markit PMI figures for the month from its preliminary estimate.

"I'm expecting both the final HSBC PMI and the official number to be close what the flash was signaling in September, and what the flash signaled again in October," said Tim Condon, Asia economist at ING in Singapore.

Condon said that bad weather had played a role in the divergence between the initial and final HSBC PMI figures for September.

The official PMI is weighted more towards bigger and state owned enterprises and tends to paint a rosier picture than the private survey, which focuses more on smaller and private sector firms.

Economists in a recent Reuters poll saw China's economy growing at 7.5 percent in the fourth quarter from 7.8 percent in the third.

The government has said it would accept a slowdown while it pushes forward with its reform agenda.

That agenda will be the focus of the Communist Party's third plenary session starting on November 9. The government wants to shift the economy away from a reliance on exports and investment and more towards consumption.

"Market confidence will be on the rise ahead of the third plenum, as people are hoping that we will see some more comprehensive economic reforms, so October should be a good month."

Earlier this week, media said the Development Research Centre, an influential think tank linked to China's state council, or cabinet, had recommended eight key areas for reform: finance, taxation, land, state assets, social welfare, innovation, foreign investment and governance.

Those recommendations are likely to form some of the basic agenda for the plenary session.

The official PMI figures will be released on Nov 1 at 9 am (0100 GMT). The final HSBC/Markit PMI will also be released on November 1, at 9:45 am.

(This story was refiled to clarify median in table is 51.2)



(Editing by Kim Coghill)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Speeder 2 said:


> What's the top left one? Is that Spanish chorro?





bolo said:


> No it's deep fried dough fritter,mainly eaten with congee.



It is called you-tiao 油条.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtiao

The preparation of which is rather similar to churro.

Youtiao is usually eaten together with congee / porridge or soy milk. It is salty whereas churro is usually eaten sweetened.





Credit: .doughculture.com.sg


*Youtiao with soy milk*









Credit: yunyuzhishi.cn

*Youtiao with congee / porridge:*





Credit: 80121.cn







Credit: en.petitchef.com

*Other variety of dishes using youtiao as ingredients*





*粢饭 Ci-fan - youtiao wrapped in sticky rice rolls with pork/meat floss ( 肉松 rou-song）and a dash of salty pickles as fillings







Steamed youtiao with scrambled eggs 







油条拌黄瓜 - youtiao with cucumber*
Credit: zhufukc.com



*炸兩 Zhaliang: youtiao in steamed rice flour wrapper *(eaten with soysauce or optional chili sauce, a sprinkle of sesame ...or other sauce)






Credit: 3.bp.blogspot





Credit: 3.bp.blogspot and @Chinese-Dragon
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-economy-news-updates.80982/page-180

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Green branch of Israel Corporation to build 200-megawatt solar project in China*

By SHARON UDASIN

10/31/2013 08:23



*The 200-megawatt thermo-solar facility is the second phase of a multi-stage solar city to be established in the region.*




Photovoltaic solar panels Photo: Courtesy Shikun Vebinuini and Suntech

The Israeli solar firm HelioFocus signed a memorandum of understanding on Tuesday with Chinese energy giant Taiqinq to build a $340 million solar facility that will reinforce a giant coalfired power plant in Inner Mongolia.

The 200-megawatt thermo-solar facility is the second phase of a multi-stage solar city to be established in the region.

It is the direct continuation of the completion of construction of solar reinforcement plates that were installed in the region of Alasha.

HelioFocus, founded in 2007, is owned jointly by the Israeli group IC Green Energy – the green arm of the Israel Corporation – and the Chinese firm Zhejiang Sanhua.

Attending Tuesday’s signing ceremony were Israel’s ambassador to China Matan Vilnai, the governor of Alasha, and Nir Gilad, president and CEO of the Israeli Corporation.

Construction on the project is likely to start in 2015 with the simultaneous establishment of a 600-megawatt coalfired power station, which is currently in its planning stages, the companies said.

“Cooperation between companies from China and Israel and the advantages of each of the partners will create a venture with the potential for breakthroughs in environmentally friendly production of electricity,” Gilad said.

“The integration of advanced Israeli technology with the Chinese ability to execute constitutes an important basis for continued enterprise.”

This is the second joint venture between HelioFocus and Sanhua, with the original being a demonstration facility launched in Rotem Industrial Park in summer 2012.

Dr. Yom-Tov Samia, president and CEO of IC Green Energy, stressed that the new agreement represents “a significant stepping stone” toward deepening the company’s activity in Asia.

The HelioFocus thermo-solar technology relies on parabolic dishes with large optical concentrators that follow the movement of the sun and create temperatures of up to 650 degrees Celsius. The radiation is then channeled to a receiver above that heats the air, which moves to a central heat-exchange system that produces hot steam. In turn, the steam can drive a power plant turbine.

“The signing of the memorandum of understanding is a commercial badge of honor for HelioFocus’s engineers,” said Oren Gadot, CEO of HelioFocus. “It serves as an indication that HelioFocus is part of an enormous story taking place in China of late, of awareness that national energy efficiency is the way to harness the growth in energy usage stemming primarily from population growth and the continuing increase in usage for GDP.”

http://www.jpost.com/Enviro-Tech/Gr...ld-200-megawatt-solar-project-in-China-330229

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*^^^*
*I dont know why Israel should be allowed to build solar farms in China when the local industry is in over-production even though they are a JV and may be they are going to install facilities with new technology. *

*Meanwhile a glimpse of hope for the rescue of Suntec :*


*Guolian looks to invest in bankrupt solar power maker*
Updated: 2013-11-01 20:41
By Yao Jing ( chinadaily.com.cn)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-11/01/content_17075336.htm






















above pix credit: news.efw.cn






Credit: wpmedia.business.financialpost.com





Credit: eccsolar.com/portfolio/sun-tech-panels





Credit:
http://www.aeconline.ae/suntech-power-launches-two-innovative-solutions-34133/news.html





Credit: www2.dupont.com/Photovoltaics/en_US/assets/images/gallery/suntech-china_hirez

_*Suntech image brochure:*_
http://www.suntech-power.com/images/stories/pdf/brochures/en-GB/stp_brochure_screen_eu_en.pdf


*State-owned Wuxi Guolian Development (Group) Co Ltd* may potentially save China solar power giant Wuxi Suntech Power Co Ltd, the failed solar power maker, from bankruptcy.

Guolian intends to make an equity investment of more than $150 million in cash to support Suntech's restructuring plan, Suntech announced on Wednesday.

Previously, a consortium formed by Wuxi Guolian and Chinese polysilicon producer GCL-Poly Energy Holdings Ltd had submitted an offer to acquire Suntech's main manufacturing unit Wuxi Suntech Power Co earlier, but the bid didn't pan out.

In mid-October, court-appointed administrators of Wuxi Suntech Power Co Ltd said it selected Shunfeng Photovoltaic International Ltd as its primary candidate for a partnership.

Wuxi Suntech had been China's biggest solar panel manufacturer. It filed for bankruptcy protection in China in March, five days after its New York-listed parent company defaulted on $541 million in convertible bonds.

Earlier reports said Wuxi Suntech had verified all debt claims filed by its creditors, including domestic banks and suppliers, and confirmed that its liabilities amounted to 10.7 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's services industry picks up further in October*

Sun Nov 3, 2013 1:13am EDT

By Natalie Thomas

Nov 3 (Reuters) - Activity in China's services sector expanded at the fastest pace in 13 months in October, offering further indications that the economyhas stabilised, though activity in some important areas including new orders slowed.

The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) for the non-manufacturing sector rose to 56.3 in October from September's 55.4, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Sunday.

"The non-manufacturing sector should continue to develop at a stable rate over the next few months, though there still needs to be more market training and promotion to further release the service sector's potential," said Cai Jin, vice-president of the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing, which helped compile the data.

The services industry is an increasingly important pillar in China's economy as the government tries to move away from investment and exports as the main drivers of expansion.

The sector contributed to 45 percent of China's gross domestic output in 2012, and it overtook manufacturing as the biggest employer in 2011. It has weathered the global slowdown much better than the factory sector.

However, the PMI showed some areas of slowing activity, pointing to unevenness in the recovery.

The sub-index measuring new orders fell to 51.6 from a high of 53.4 the previous month, while the commercial services, the food and drinks industry and real estate sub-indices were below the 50 point line separating expansion from contraction.

GOVERNMENT CONFIDENCE

The government says its plans should lead to a firm economy, if not one that grows at the very high rates of previous years.

Speaking at a meeting of global business leaders on Saturday, President Xi Jinping said he was confident China would have healthy growth through the government's reform drive.

"We are currently changing our way of development, adjusting our economic structure, accelerating our new style of industrialisation, promoting technology, urbanisation and agricultural modernisation," state media quoted Xi as saying.

Measures to boost the service sector and to open it up to foreign competition are expected to be unveiled at a meeting of top communist party officials to be held from Nov. 9 to Nov 12. The meeting will lay out the leadership's economic reform agenda.

"We will put forward a comprehensive plan to deepen full implementation of reforms," state media cited Xi as saying of the upcoming meeting.

Analysts expect the restructuring of the economy to a more consumption-reliant model will take its toll on headline growth figures. A recent Reuters poll sees growth moderating to 7.5 percent in the final three months of 2013, down from 7.8 percent in the third quarter.

Sunday's release of the services sector index followed the bureau's manufacturing PMI on Friday, which showed factory activity expanded at its fastest rate in 18 months in October, with strong output the main driver of the expansion.

A separate PMI survey of the manufacturing industry by Markit Economics and HSBC put manufacturing at a seven-month high.

HSBC and Markit will release their services sector PMI on Tuesday. That survey covers more smaller, private firms than the official PMI.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/03/china-economy-pmiservices-idUSL3N0IO00O20131103


----------



## cirr

October 16, 2013 4:14 pm

*China may be in much better shape than it looks*



By David Pilling

The transition to consumption-driven growth may be more advanced than previously thought




The story of China’s investment addiction is well known. China invests more in factories, smelters, roads, airports, shopping malls and vast housing complexes than any modern nation has done in history. At its peak, after the stimulus that followed the 2008 global financial crisis, gross capital investment hit a vertigo-inducing 49 per cent of output. Worse, every time growth sags, as it did at the start of this year, central planners reach for the cement-mixers, pushing investment up again.

Yu Yongding, a well-known academic at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, worries about this a lot. China is storing up trouble, he believes, as it adds to its stock of white elephants and unprofitable industries. Take the steel industry, he writes in a recent article. China has more than 1,000 steel mills and produces roughly half the world’s output. There is so much overcapacity that profitability last year was an atom-thin 0.04 per cent.

China’s high investment rate is the flip side of its high savings rate, which in 2007 topped 50 per cent of gross domestic product. This story is also well known. Chinese people save too much. One reason is that they stash away money to cover catastrophic events such as sickness or redundancy. In addition, the system penalises consumers by suppressing deposit rates so that cheap money can be funnelled to favoured sectors – all those steel mills. This propensity to save makes the necessary rebalancing of the Chinese economy harder. If consumers cannot be relied upon to spend and exports can no longer be the engine of growth, all that is left is investment.

Growth this year is likely to be about 7.5 per cent, quite a comedown from the nearly 12 per cent of 2010. But Xi Li, assistant professor at Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, says it will have to fall more. He calculates that if household consumption, now at 34 per cent of GDP, is to rise to 50 per cent in 10 years, annual investment growth would need to fall to minus 3 per cent a year. That would mean GDP growth falling to 4 per cent. Part of the basis for such assessments is empirical. You only need to visit China to see the investment, whether in the world’s longest high-speed rail network or in huge “ghost cities”. Part, though, is statistical. Each year, official data show investment at close to 50 per cent, savings at about the same level and consumption at about 35 per cent.

But what if the official data were wrong? That is the intriguing claim by two academics, Jun Zhang and Tian Zhu, respectively of Fudan University and China Europe International Business School, who argue that consumption has been consistently underreported. In a recent paper they find three important areas of undercounting. *One is housing. China, they argue, does not properly account for “imputed rent”, an estimate of how much owner-occupiers would need to pay if they were renting. Second, they say, a lot of private consumption shows up in statistics as corporate expenses. For example, many executives pay for their private car on the company account. Although this appears in official data as investment, it is really consumption.

Third, and most important, they argue, GDP surveys underrepresent high earners, who may not relish the idea of officials with clipboards noting down their every expenditure. If high-income households are missing from the survey, so is their consumption. Taking these three factors together, the two academics calculate that China underestimates consumption by 10-12 percentage points.*

That view, though still a minority one, has some support among investors. Jonathan Garner, head of Asian and emerging market equity strategy at Morgan Stanley, has long argued that *Chinese consumption is higher than captured in official statistics. In a February report, using a bottom-up method, his team estimated household consumption at 46 per cent of GDP, $1.6tn higher than officially recognised. If he is right – or even half right – then some of the scare stories about China look slightly less scary. For example, investment, though still excessive by anyone’s standards, might not be quite as outrageously wasteful as assumed. Mr Garner puts capital investment at 41 per cent of GDP in 2012, not 49 per cent. “Our data suggest the transition to consumption-driven growth has already been under way for some time.*” That, he says, is borne out by concrete data. Car sales, for example, are growing by 13-14 per cent, double the pace of the economy. Consumer-related stocks have long outperformed industrial ones.

Of course, if consumption data are wrong, that would imply investment data are wrong too. More work needs to be done to explain this. Nor do even the most optimistic estimates of consumption make concerns about chronic overinvestment vanish. They would, however, make them smaller. What seems like an obscurantist debate over the methodology for calculating GDP turns out to be of vital importance for China’s economic future.


----------



## cirr

*China reports sharp widening of trade surplus in October*


Liyan Qi

From: Dow Jones

November 08, 2013 2:25PM

*CHINA'S trade surplus widened sharply in October to $US31.1 billion from $US15.2 billion in September and surpassed a median $US23.9 billion forecast by 13 economists surveyed by The Wall Street Journal.*

Exports rose 5.6 per cent on year in October, data from the General Administration of Customs showed today. This was a marked improvement over September's 0.3 per cent decline and above economists' median forecast of a 1.5 per cent expansion.

Imports rose 7.6 per cent on-year--up from a 7.4 per cent rise in September and beating the median forecast by economists of a 7.4 per cent increase.

In the first 10 months of the year, China's total trade reached $US3.4 trillion, up 7.6 per cent year-on-year, the statement said.

The 10-month rise in total trade was slightly below the government's annual growth target of eight per cent for this year.

- See more at: Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Coca-Cola plans more than $4 bn investment in China*

By AP | 8 Nov, 2013, 09.48PM IST

Coca-Cola says it plans to invest more than $4 billion in China over three years. 

David Brooks, president of Coca-Cola's Greater China and Korea business unit, said earlier this week that the company plans to invest the money between 2015 and 2017 to build factories and add new products to its portfolio. *The company is also investing $4 billion in China between 2012 and 2014.* 

The Atlanta-based company confirmed the plan on Friday. 

Coca-Cola has been expanding in emerging markets such as Russia and China. It aims to reach $200 billion in revenue by 2020, in part by catering to the rising middle class in emerging markets. 

Shares fell a penny to $39.82 in midday trading. The stock has risen 10 per cent since the beginning of the year.


----------



## cirr

*Positive economic growth expected to continue*

English.news.cn 2013-11-10 09:18:21

​
Cargo trucks are loaded with import goods at the Port of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 5, 2013. (Xinhua/Wang Chun)


By Chen Jia

BEIJING, Nov. 10 (Xinhuanet) -- China's stable economic development in October strengthened economists' expectations of a "happy ending" to the year, with industrial and service sectors progressing amid moderate inflation.

The National Bureau of Statistics reported on Saturday that October's industrial output reached 10.3 percent compared with 10.2 percent in September. The increase was higher than the market had expected and was led by manufacturing, which increased 11.4 percent from a year earlier.

Retail sales of consumer goods rose by 13.3 percent - the same rate as in September.

Fixed-asset investment, which has been the backbone of the world's second-largest economy in withstanding the global financial crisis, moderated slightly during the first 10 months to a growth rate of 20.1 percent, compared with 20.2 percent from January to September.

HSBC's Chief China Economist Qu Hongbin said there is no signal hinting at an economic slowdown in the fourth quarter, which departs from earlier expectations.

"The economic situation will not be worse in the last two months," he said.

Meanwhile, consumer inflation in October increased at a rate of 3.2 percent, compared with 3.1 percent in September. The rise was mainly caused by the 6.5 percent increase in food prices, the NBS reported.

In the first 10 months, the Consumer Price Index average was 2.6 percent, which is lower than the 2.7 percent during the same period last year.

The Producer Price Index, an indicator of industrial inflation, dropped faster in October, by 1.5 percent. It declined by 1.3 percent year-on-year in September.

Industrial Bank's Chief Economist Lu Zhenwei said consumer inflation is expected to remain moderate for the last quarter, and there is no need to worry about inflation pressure this year. However, industrial enterprises still face great pressure from excess production capacity, indicated by the continually softening out-the-factory-gate prices.

"Maybe the upward turning point of the economy still has to wait," Lu said.

As overall inflation has remained at a relatively low level, the current monetary policy is expected to remain unchanged, economists said.

"But some fine-tuning of the open-market operation may be needed to hedge capital inflows into the country," said Qu from HSBC.

In addition to positive short-term economic growth expectations, economists greatly anticipate the long-term balancing of development and structural reform.

They agreed that a 7 to 8 percent GDP growth will be a "normal speed" for China in the next decade - a shift away from the previous double-digit rates.

On the same day the NBS released the October economic indicators, a meeting of the country's top leaders to discuss the reform agenda for the next five to 10 years began in Beijing.

The leadership will try to push more sustainable growth and find ways to smoothly transform the development mode into a consumption-driven model.

UBS' Chief China Economist Wang Tao said: "We expect more tangible progress in service-sector deregulation, social welfare-system reform and financial-sector reforms in the next couple of years.

"But we think major breakthroughs in fiscal, land and State-owned enterprise reforms will be unlikely in the near future."

Positive economic growth expected to continue - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China in midst of oil refinery boom*

*Updated: 2013-11-19 07:44*

*By CAROLINE BERG in New York (China Daily USA)*

*China's voracious oil appetite is now a bygone phenomenon, industry forecasters say. While demand is cooling down, however, China appears to be dominating another part of the oil world: refining*.

"China has been in the middle of a major expansion boom in the refining sector, and there's a lot more coming down the pipe," said Antoine Halff, head of the Oil Industry & Markets Division at the International Energy Agency (IEA). "This is a major transformation."

On Monday, Columbia University's Center on Global Energy Policy hosted a discussion led by guest speaker Halff, who outlined key findings from both the IEA's annual Medium-Term Oil Report and monthly Oil Market Report, which he edited.

The discussion focused on the current status of the global oil market, particularly on the interplay of oil supply and geopolitics; the evolution of demand; the transformation of refining, transportation and storage sectors; and what all those developments mean for the global oil-supply chain, oil prices and energy security.

Halff said the oil refining industry, which helps process and refine crude oil into useful products like gasoline, is experiencing significant change. Refining capacity is expanding much faster than supply is coming from the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries and also is exceeding global demand, he said.

"[The refining industry is] moving from smaller refineries that used to be very close to the immediate market to very large refineries that are increasingly export driven and have the global reach that no longer cater to their immediate surroundings," Halff said. "Most of this growth is forecast to come from China."

Although two refinery projects in China have been put on hold in the past two months, Halff still voiced confidence.

"We don't expect that all the projects that have been approved in China will come to fruition on time," he said. "Some may be delayed, some may be cancelled, but we generally assume that once a project gets approved it tends to stick."

Growth in China, as well as in India and the Middle East, poses a challenge to the older refining industries, particularly in Europe where at least 15 refineries have been closed since 2008, Halff said.

In addition to significant developments in its refining business, Halff said China's demand for natural gas for transportation purposes is expected to increase. Whereas demand in the US, which is also increasing, is driven by economics, Halff said China's motivation would be more environmentally minded.

"Beijing needs to clean up the air," he said. "[Natural] gas is a very good candidate to replace oil to clean up the air to some extent."

Although growth in demand for natural gas will be strong in both China and the US, Halff said it will remain marginal compared to demand for oil.

As for risks in the market, Halff said China is the biggest wild card.

"Chinese forecasts seem to vary, especially in the oil market," he said. "Each month, because of the volatility in Chinese data, us [IEA] forecasters tend to extrapolate from current conditions."

Due to uneven statistics, the Chinese economy's current conditions are also a monthly gamble. Halff said the IEA's view is generally that the Chinese economy will slow down, and become more consumer and export oriented.

"We also assume that the Chinese government will support policy that will shift some of the demand from oil to natural gas, especially from coal to natural gas," he said. "We see some shift from oil to gas in China in a way that would really make a difference [in global market forecasts]."

_Contact the writer at carolineberg@chinadailyusa.com_

China in midst of oil refinery boom|Industries|chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## AirRodgers

China to lead growth in Asia, India will lag: Goldman Sachs - NDTVProfit.com



> Emerging economies in Asia such as China and Korea are poised for solid growth in 2014, but India is likely to miss the bus, according to a report by Goldman Sachs.


----------



## navtrek

Emerging economies in Asia such as China and Korea are poised for solid growth in 2014, but India is likely to miss the bus, according to a report by Goldman Sachs.

India is likely to grow at 4.3 per cent in fiscal year 2013-14 and at below consensus 5.5 per cent in fiscal year 2014-15, Goldman Sachs estimated.

The forecast would give little comfort to policy makers, who expect the economy to turn for the better in the second half of the current fiscal. Finance Minister P Chidambaram recently said India might end fiscal 2013-14 with 5.5 per cent growth.

The rise in long term interest rates across developed markets led to funding pressures and contributed to a severe slowdown in growth, Goldman noted.

Interest rates in the US have been rising in anticipation of an impending tapering of stimulus. Rising yields in the US led to fears of exodus of funds from India. As a result, the rupee fell to a record low in August as fears about financing of a record current account deficit grew.

"The Reserve Bank raised effective policy rate, utilized reserves and encouraged capital inflows, but nonetheless acquiesced to some currency depreciation. The near-term impact has been deceleration in growth...," Goldman said.

India has also been hurt because of policy uncertainty ahead of elections in 2014, the investment bank said.

"Upcoming parliamentary elections in early 2014 are a major area of uncertainty, with potentially large impact on policy reforms and investor/corporate sentiment in either a positive or negative direction," Goldman said.

The new RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan is trying to "balance growth and inflation concerns," the investment bank said adding the central bank may hike the repo rate to 8.5 per cent by the end of June 2014.

That would mean a 75 basis point hike from current levels of 7.75 per cent and may further hamper India's investment cycle.

Wholesale price inflation hit an 8-month high in October, while retail inflation has hit the double digit mark. Goldman expects headline inflation to ease to 6 per cent range and CPI (retail) inflation to 8.3 per cent by 2014-15.

A greater than expected policy rate hike to tackle persistent inflation will lead to further downsides to growth, the bank noted.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Bhai election year hai... is saal to yahi hoga...


Being an election year... the entire economy is bound to slow down... nothing new here..


----------



## Hafizzz

Toy story: They’re Chinese but made in India | Business Line

Hyderabad, Nov. 21: 

The next time you buy a soft toy from a global retailer, chances are, it was made in a small unit located in Sri City, an industrial hub in Andhra Pradesh’s Chittoor district.

The range of toys made by Pals Plush India, the subsidiary of a Chinese company, spans everything from ‘huggables’ such as teddy bears and tigers to Disney characters such as Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck.

A tour of the small manufacturing facility, where more than 80 per cent of the workers are local women, shows how the toys evolve from bundles of cotton into huggable possessions.

The women churn out thousands of these toys, which pass through a metal detector before being shipped out of the special economic zone.

Says Seema Nehra, Director of Pals Plush: “It is a great experience working with local people and producing toys for global retail chains. Our toys are sold by chains such as Tesco and through licence arrangements globally.”

It is difficult to operate in the Indian market as organised retail is still evolving, says Nehra. Mothercare, Shoppers Stop and Lifestyle are among its clients in India.

The toys cost between $1 and $150, depending on the form and size. Some take an hour to make, others just a few minutes.

According to an Assocham report, the domestic toy industry is estimated to be worth Rs 8,000 crore, and expected to grow by about 30 per cent by 2015.

D.S. Rawat, Secretary-General of Assocham, says that though the domestic toy market has expanded manifold, the industry is fragmented.
In EXPANSION mode

Pals Plush has set up its Sri City unit with an investment of $1.5 million (about Rs 10 crore). In the first year of operation, it logged a turnover of $7-8 million. The company, which makes about 5,000 pieces a day, is in the process of expanding.

It plans to invest about $3 million in another unit, adjacent to the existing one, with the potential to employ about 1,500 people.


----------



## cirr

India will grow 3.4% by *market price* this year while China will grow over 10% over the same period，per the latest report by OECD。

That means that，though having an economy 5 times India's，China is still growing 3 times as fast as India。

For 2014，the OECD expects India to grow at some 5% while China will gallop ahead at 12-13%。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walle

Indians are still looking for excuses. Its getting sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Thanks Jewman Sachs for telling something the world already knows.


----------



## cirr

*Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway Opens*

11/20/2013 | 06:55am US/Eastern

(For immediate release)

*Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway invested and developed by CRTG commences operation tomorrow 
*
(20 November 2013, Hong Kong) China Resources and Transportation Group Limited ("CRTG" or the "Company", together with its subsidiaries known as the "Group") (stock code: 00269) is pleased to announce that the Inner Mongolia Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway invested and developed by the Company will officially open tomorrow. With a total investment of RMB15 billion, it spreads across 265 km and took three years to be completed. After commencement of its operation, the coal transportation bottlenecks in Inner Mongolia will be substantially improved, thereby laying a solid foundation for the sustainable development of local economy.

The Inner Mongolia Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway is a core development project under the "11th Five-year Plan" of Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and "China's Western Development". The 265 km-long expressway extends towards northeast from Jungar Banner, a major coal production area of the Ordos in Inner Mongolia to Xinghe County, a major logistics hub for coal distribution in Northern China connecting with the Beijing-Tibet Expressway.

Inner Mongolia is the largest coal production base in the PRC in terms of coal reserves and output. As a major coal production area in Inner Mongolia, Jungar Banner has robust demand for coal transportation facilities because 75% of its coal production is transported to other regions.

With roadbed width of 27.75 meters, this project is designed to sustain 100-ton trucks. It has 3 eastbound lanes mainly for heavy-haul trucks and 2 westbound lanes mainly for light-haul vehicles. The estimated annual traffic capacity of the expressway is about 150 million tons, making it an essential channel to transport coal from western region of Inner Mongolia to the eastern region. The opening of the expressway is strategically important to energy resources logistics in Northern China, as it connects the coal production area with the distribution centre in the shortest, most convenient and economical way.

Moreover, the Inner Mongolia Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway is also one of the key networks linking up the five northwestern provinces in China (Tibet, Qinghai, Ningxia, Gansu and Inner Mongolia) with Hebei, Beijing and the Beijing-Tianjin-Tangshan Bohai Economic Rim.

Through holding an 82.27% stake in Inner Mongolia Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway Company Limited ("Zhunxing"), the Company has the exclusive rights to operate this project for a 30 year-period (excluding the construction period). The Company believes that it can continuously generate stable cash inflow, thereby driving robust growth of its operations.

Mr. Cao Zhong, the Chairman of CRTG, said, "The Group has vigorously pushed ahead with the construction of this expressway. With joint efforts of entire staff, it will officially open tomorrow. This is really exciting to us. The opening of the Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway marks another significant achievement for the development of transportation networks in central and western Inner Mongolia. This is a masterpiece featuring advanced technology and green concept. It was developed with more than 10 state-of-the-art technologies, new materials and advanced technique, which ensure the expressway to carry fast-moving heavy-haul vehicles. During the construction period, we received enthusiastic support from local government of Inner Mongolia, leading domestic experts and scholars as well as a number of Chinese financial institutions. As a result, we can complete the project smoothly. The Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway is by far the largest highway investment project in Inner Mongolia made by Hong Kong companies. Its opening not only signifies that our business transformation has entered into a new phase, but also means that our operations are mounting on a fast track, thereby delivering better returns to shareholders."

CRTG - China Resources and Transportation Group Li : Zhunxing Heavy Haul Expressway invested and developed by CRTG commences operation tomorrow


----------



## cirr

*China's grain output likely to rise again
*
Xinhua | 2013-11-22 16:33:22

By Agencies

China is likely to see another bumper year of grain production, making 2013 the 10th year in a row of increased output, the Ministry of Agriculture predicted on Friday.

It will be the first time the country has achieved 10 consecutive years of rising grain harvests since the founding of the People's Republic of China in 1949, the government agency said in a statement.

The ministry said this year's harvest, despite various challenges, including weather and pest disasters, was achieved with the help of supportive government policies, technology and disaster control efforts.

The country's grain output this summer, mostly wheat, hit a record high of 132 million tonnes, according to the National Bureau of Statistics. In 2012, its grain output climbed 3.2 percent from a year earlier to 589.57 million tonnes.

As the world's most populous nation and the largest grain consumer, China has stepped up efforts to ensure its food security, including boosting agricultural technology to increase land yield and guaranteeing the area of arable land.

China's grain output likely to rise again - BUSINESS - Globaltimes.cn


----------



## Hafizzz

China set to overtake Japan in this year's outbound M&A deals| Reuters

* Shuanghui's $7.1 bln purchase of Smithfield tops China's outbound tally

* Share of financial sector in overall M&A up 66 pct in the past five years

* More deals seen in healthcare and technology sectors

HONG KONG, Nov 22 (Reuters) - China is set to become Asia's leader in outbound corporate acquisitions this year, ending Japan's two-year reign, as the country's appetite for overseas targets expands beyond natural resources and into areas such as food and banking.

China's biggest companies are expected to boost the volume of M&A deals next year as they seek new sources of revenue growth and more global brands to expand their reach into other markets, according to investment bankers.

So far this year, Chinese companies have launched $56.2 billion of overseas M&As, led by Shuanghui International Holdings' $7.1 billion purchase of Smithfield Foods Inc. While that is below last year's $62.1 billion tally, it is far ahead of the $40.7 billion of deals done by Japanese firms this year, according to Thomson Reuters data.

Energy and power still dominate China's outbound deals in value terms, though their share of overall M&As has fallen to 44.1 percent from 52.3 percent five years ago, the data show. By contrast, the proportion of financials has risen by two-thirds to 14.4 percent.

"Chinese financial institutions are now showing greater confidence than at any time since the global financial crisis in striking outbound deals, and we expect more M&A in this space," Colin Banfield, head of Asia-Pacific M&A at Citigroup, said.

Barclays PLC leads the league table for China's outbound deals this year, followed by Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs and Citigroup, according to Thomson Reuters data.

EXPANDING SHARE

Asia's share of global M&As has grown to more than 20 percent from the low single-digits 10 years ago, still well below Europe and the United States. But China, hungry for overseas growth, will push that even higher.

Earlier this month, China Construction Bank Corp agreed to buy a 72 percent stake in Banco Industrial e Comercial SA for about $720 million. Citigroup advised the Brazilian bank, while Morgan Stanley advised CCB.

China has reshuffled the top decks at some of its banks and regulators following the nation's once-in-a-decade political leadership change last year.

Bank of China Ltd appointed Tian Guoli as its chairman in May, and in the same month, Bank of Communications Co Ltd named Niu Ximing as its chairman.

As the new management teams settle into their jobs, they are expected to be more aggressive in purchasing assets - and possibly other financial institutions.

There is more urgency for Chinese banks to accelerate global growth as the leadership change is poised to precipitate more financial sector reforms, further pressuring margins, bankers said.

Among the Chinese banks on the prowl are Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Ltd (ICBC) and Agricultural Bank of China Ltd (AgBank), which are in pursuit of two separate deals.

ICBC is in talks to buy Standard Bank Group's London trading unit, while AgBank is considering a bid for Hong Kong's Wing Hang Bank Ltd, Reuters previously reported.

Chinese buyers have also expressed interest in strong consumer and luxury brands overseas, and have managed to ink deals in that space. Still, the Shuanghui deal showed China Inc was willing to take on a different target - a large, U.S. pork producer - that came with a serious risk of political opposition. After a minor uproar, Shuanghui closed the deal.

"When we look at our own deal pipeline, the private sector is increasingly prominent," said Citigroup's Banfield, adding healthcare and tech as key sectors. "Thematically, we see a shift from the SOEs towards private sector-led M&A activity."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rainmaker

Sometime in early 2014, China will lay claim to leadership in yet another key global market: e-commerce.

Last year saw Chinese shoppers spend 1.3 trillion yuan ($213 billion) online, just slightly less than the $225 billion tally in the U.S. The Chinese online retailing market has grown at a scorching 71 percent compound annual growth rate since 2009, about five times as fast as its American counterpart, according to a forecast by Bain & Co.

If that trend holds, China will officially become the world’s No. 1 e-commerce market when 2013 industry statistics become available early next year. By 2015, Bain sees the Chinese market reaching $541 billion.

Bain pegs the digital penetration of China’s economy—or the value of online retail as a percentage of total retail—at 6 percent, higher than in the U.S., Japan, or Germany. Chinese shoppers love making online purchases on their phones and tablets, and smartphone use is also higher in China than the U.S. on a relative basis.

Some 8.6 percent of e-commerce transactions in China were done via mobile phones as of the end of this year’s second quarter. On Singles Day, a Chinese holiday in mid-November that’s a local twist on Valentine’s Day and the biggest online shopping day of the year, 15.3 percent of all transactions were conducted on mobile devices.

Singles Day has become an epic e-commerce event in China and is a far bigger revenue haul for Internet players than Cyber Monday in the U.S. Alibaba Group Holding, China’s largest e-commerce company, broke its one-day sales record by more than 80 percent on this year’s Singles Day, a milestone that comes ahead of an initial public offering expected sometime in 2014 that could be valued higher than Facebook. Alibaba hasn’t yet announced a timetable for the offering.

Taobao and Tmall, Alibaba’s two main e-tailing platforms, topped 35 billion yuan ($5.75 billion) in the 24-hour period, surpassing last year’s sales of 19.1 billion yuan.



*Just another area China is overtaking America in*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rainmaker

walle said:


> Indians are still looking for excuses. Its getting sad.



Not only is it getting sad, it's getting pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rainmaker

SHANGHAI, Nov 21 (Reuters) - The Shanghai Futures Exchange (SHFE) may price its crude oil futures contract in yuan and use medium sour crude as its benchmark, its chairman said on Thursday, adding that the bourse is speeding up preparatory work to secure regulatory approvals.

China, which overtook the United States as the world's top oil importer in September, hopes the contract will become a benchmark in Asia and has said it would allow foreign investors to trade in the contract without setting up a local subsidiary.

"China is the only country in the world that is a major crude producer, consumer and a big importer. It has all the necessary conditions to establish a successful crude oil futures contract," Yang Maijun, SHFE chairman, said at an industry conference.

Yang's presentation slides at the conference stated that the draft proposal is for the contract to be denominated in yuan and use the type of medium sour crude that China most commonly imports.

Industry participants with direct knowledge of the plan have said the contract would be priced in the yuan, otherwise known as the renminbi, and the U.S. dollar. Yang would not say whether yuan pricing was only for Chinese investors.

"The yuan has become more international and more recognised by the financial market," Chen Bo, Chinese trading firm Unipec's executive general manager, told Reuters.

"I don't think it would be unacceptable for the world to use the renminbi for commodities trading."

The contract pricing will exclude custom tariffs and value-added tax and allow for physical delivery in bonded storage areas, Yang said.

The SHFE is awaiting Beijing's final approval to launch the contract. That may come soon as the bourse has set up an international energy trading platform in the Shanghai free-trade zone, which is touted as a testing ground for China's financial reforms, especially on yuan convertability and interest rates.

The SHFE has previously said the contract has support from China's top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange and the China Securities Regulatory Commission.

A successful launch could pave the way for the opening of other Chinese commodities futures to more foreign investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Tuesday, 24 September 2013
*Industrialized countries still top performance index, according to new UNIDO report*

http://www.unido.org/news/press/industrialized-t.html

*VIENNA*, 24 September 2013 - Despite lower industrial growth caused by the recent economic recession and a reduced share in world manufacturing output, high-income industrialized countries continue to rank highest in UNIDO’s competitive industrial performance index.

The Competitive Industrial Performance Report 2012/2013, titled _The Industrial Competitiveness of Nations: Looking back, forging ahead_, was launched last week at the National Research University-Higher School of Economics in Moscow. The launch was attended by a large audience representing policymaking bodies and the Russian capital’s academic and business communities, and received extensive coverage in the Russian media.

The report discusses the concept of competitiveness and industrial performance, and presents statistical data for the composite and eight base-indicators. The competitive industrial performance (CIP) index benchmarks countries’ ability to produce and export manufactured goods competitively, indicates whether structural change towards high value added technology intensive industrial sectors has taken place, and shows the impact of a country’s industrial production on the world market.

*Japan ranked first in competitive industrial performance, followed by Germany and the United States. Among other major industrialized economies, the Republic of Korea ranked fourth, France tenth, Italy 11th, the United Kingdom 14th and Canada 17th. 

Among the BRICS countries, China made a significant gain in the CIP index ranking and climbed to seventh from 23rd in 2000. Brazil stood in 33rd position, followed by Russia 36th and South Africa 41st. Despite the lowest ranked of the BRICS, India has significantly improved its position and now ranks 43rd in competitive industrial performance.*

Among the developing countries that improved their relative position in industrial performance were Indonesia, which moved to 38th position from 41st in 2005, Viet Nam, up to 54th position from 64th, Oman, up to 69th from 83rd. Although still with a low ranking, Nigeria made a significant gain, climbing to 95th position from 112th in 2005. The least developed countries continued to congregate in the bottom quartile of the ranking.

The CIP index has once again confirmed a high degree of correlation between a country’s industrial production capabilities and the extent of its economic prosperity. The report also highlights the vast inequality that persists in industrialization process. Out of 135 countries ranked in the CIP report, 26 countries produce less than USD 100 manufacturing value added (MVA) per capita per year, compared to almost USD 8,000 MVA per capita per year of Japan, the highest ranked country.

The CIP report is expected to be an important policy advice tool for national governments and international agencies. At the CIP report launch in Moscow, Vladimir Gutenev, First Deputy Chairman of the State Duma Committee on Industry, congratulated UNIDO for successfully releasing the CIP report as a stand-alone publication for the first time.

The report was introduced by Shyam Upadhyaya, UNIDO Chief Statistician. Ludovico Alcorta, Director of UNIDO’s Development Policy, Statistics and Strategic Research Branch, made keynote speech on the major finding of the report. Professor Leonid Gokhberg, First Vice-Rector of the Higher School of Economics (HSE) and Director of the HSE Institute for Statistical Studies and Economics of Knowledge, highlighted the long-standing collaboration between UNIDO and the HSE in the field of research and statistics.

UNIDO promotes industrialization around the world and helps least developed countries build their capacity to produce and trade manufactured goods.


_The full report is available to download_.

Top 10 from page ix of this download:
http://www.unido.org/fileadmin/user...strial_Performance_Report_UNIDO_2012_2013.PDF

1. Japan
2. Germany
3. USA
4. S Korea
5. Taiwan China
6. Singapore
7. China
8. Switzerland
9. Belgium
10. France

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

The only way India can save face is to get EVEN with China.


----------



## faithfulguy

Rainmaker said:


> Not only is it getting sad, it's getting pathetic.


 
Pathetic is a better description of Indian excuses in this forum.



Fsjal said:


> The only way India can save face is to get EVEN with China.


 
And also by making up fiction to deceive people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

cirr said:


> *China's grain output likely to rise again
> *
> Xinhua | 2013-11-22 16:33:22
> 
> By Agencies
> 
> China is likely to see another bumper year of grain production, making 2013 the 10th year in a row of increased output, the Ministry of Agriculture predicted on Friday.
> 
> It will be the first time the country has achieved 10 consecutive years of rising grain harvests since the founding of the People's Republic of China in 1949, the government agency said in a statement.
> 
> The ministry said this year's harvest, despite various challenges, including weather and pest disasters, was achieved with the help of supportive government policies, technology and disaster control efforts.
> 
> The country's grain output this summer, mostly wheat, hit a record high of 132 million tonnes, according to the National Bureau of Statistics. In 2012, its grain output climbed 3.2 percent from a year earlier to 589.57 million tonnes.
> 
> As the world's most populous nation and the largest grain consumer, China has stepped up efforts to ensure its food security, including boosting agricultural technology to increase land yield and guaranteeing the area of arable land.
> 
> China's grain output likely to rise again - BUSINESS - Globaltimes.cn



aside from providing food security for the citizens of china, its actually very important that china provides most of its food need by itself. china would have a huge affect on world food markets if it wasnt so self sufficient. it would raise prices by a lot, while such a event would make producers happy, and the more well off countries, including china itself, could afford the higher prices, it would absolutely cause riots and the fall of governments in poorer places. so it important that china take care of its agricultural ability.


----------



## djsjs

2013 .no doubt.


----------



## AirRodgers

China could become world’s biggest economy in 2016 - Salon.com



> The modification to the current one-child policy, which I recently discussed in these pages, will help create an even bigger middle class in the country that will drive up the demand for goods and services. (Read “China’s Expected Baby Boom a Boon for U.S. Business.”)
> 
> The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) has become more bullish on China, and predicts Chinese gross domestic product (GDP) growth will rise to 8.2% in 2014, driven by a rise in domestic consumer spending. (Source: “OECD sees China growth accelerating in 2014,” _China Daily_, November 20, 2013.) The OECD even goes as far as to say the Chinese economy could surpass the U.S. economy to become the world’s biggest economy by 2016. While this is faster than I expect, it’s clearly not impossible, given the rise in income levels and spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter




----------



## jhungary

Umm, did the OECD assume the 1 policy relaxed on 2013 will create a baby boom in 2016, and increase the middle class in 2016?

I want to know what kind of baby become middle class welfare group at the age of 3?


----------



## AirRodgers

Well if a middle class Chinese family in 2013 consist of a man, a wife and one child, adds another child into the mix, that would mean a growth of 33% in that middle class family.. Now if all the middle class family in China were to do that wouldn't that mean a growth of 33% Among the Chinese middle class.


----------



## Rainmaker

Overtaking the US economy is nothing special. We have already overtaken the US in many areas including largest energy consumer, electricity consumer, automobile market, house appliance market, PC market, smartphone market, tablet market, manufacturing, exports, trading, etc.

By 2020, China will be the largest economy (both PPP and nominal), overall consumer, importer, luxury market, e-commerce market, direct investor, etc.

Infact by 2020, the US will be very lucky if they are ahead of China in anything. Maybe military spending, but even that is not guaranteed.

China is on the rise and there is nothing the US can do to stay ahead of China. More countries trade with China than they do with the US. By 2020 China will be a bigger investor than the US in many countries.

The Renminbi is being used for Chinese trade and investment already and this will only increase by 2020.

The days of American dominance is fast coming to an end whether they like it or not. China is one country the US will *NEVER* defeat economically or militarily (the US tried in the Korean War but got a pants down spanking by China).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

AirRodgers said:


> Well if a middle class Chinese family in 2013 consist of a man, a wife and one child, adds another child into the mix, that would mean a growth of 33% in that middle class family.. Now if all the middle class family in China were to do that wouldn't that mean a growth of 33% Among the Chinese middle class.



That's true, but all my relatives that are middle, upper middle class people are not going to have a second.

Like my parents, they know the responsibility and money required to raise another child.

In busy cities, where overtime is common and getting time off uncertain, and nannies earn more than the people who hire them, most middle class people are not going to go for the second child, or for some first child.

So who is this policy affecting? The super rich, they may go for a second, but the key word is may, not certain. This population is way too small to make a difference.

Then there is the lower class to lower middle class, they may go for it in a smaller city or village, but those people are poor, a lot may be educated, but poor non the less, so their spending power is limited and a second baby won't change much.

This assumption of one child policy being unpopular in China by the rest? It certainly is in some areas, but in the metro cities where more and more people are and more and more exist? It's actually not so much a law, as it is a way of life and a reality.


----------



## AirRodgers

If everything fall into place for China and a lot of thing fall apart in the US than the 2016 would be the date where China becomes the biggest economy in the world.. IMO that won't happen China will overtake the US in 2020 to 2022 at the latest.. At the current rate of growth China adds an India+ Pakistan+ Bangladesh to their economy every two years.

China latest reform might be good, but they also miss an opportunity to balance their economy more by introducing comprehensive government back pension plan for the avg. Chinese. If the avg. Chinese have a good government pension plan to fall back on when they retire they will save less and spend more now, there by increasing the internal consumption part of the economy.


----------



## cirr

BY BRANKO MILANOVIC 

ON FRI, 07/19/2013

Is China, after a hiatus of 150 years, again the largest economy in the world? Not all sources of GDP data agree, but there is little doubt that China is either already now the largest economy, or it will, within a year, become so by overtaking that of the United States. Whichever the case may be, a long era when the American economy was the largest in the world and which began around 1860, is now reaching its end.

Data on gross domestic product (called now Gross Domestic Income) are available from three sources: the Maddison project, which is the only source for the long-run series of national GDPs, going back to 1820s; the World Bank or IMF annual data, going back to 1960; and Penn World Tables, produced periodically at the University of Pennsylvania, going back from their just-released version 8.0 to 1950 . All three sources produce GDP data in PPP (purchasing power parity) terms, which means that they adjust for differences in price levels between the countries. The easiest way to explain it is to say that PPPs try to account for each good and service using the same price for it around the world, so that a mobile phone, a kilo of rice and a haircut would each be valued the same in China as in the United States. Only thus can the real sizes of the economies, and the welfare of people, be truly comparable. These PPP data, in turn, are obtained through a massive worldwide project called the International Comparison Program, which is run every five to 10 years and collects more than 1,000 prices in all countries.

The problems, which influence our exact determination of the China-US, relative sizes of GDPs, begin after that point. The Maddison project uses PPP data derived from an earlier 1990 ICP exercise. This is in part due to the fact that Angus Maddison, the British economist who almost single-handedly created the historically comparable national income data for more than 100 countries, did his pioneering work when the 1990 ICP was the latest ICP exercise. But in addition, it was due to Madison’s dissatisfaction with the 2005 ICP results, which significantly increased the price level of China (as well as that of India, Philippines and a number of poorer Asian countries) and thus made their “real” (PPP-expressed) GDP less. Maddison thought that the estimated price levels for China were unrealistically high, and preferred to keep on using the 1990 PPPs. After his death, the same approach was carried on by a group of 20 economists, who are now managing the Maddison project (for reasons of full disclosure, I am one of them). Maddison’s Chinese GDP numbers are, therefore, as we shall see, higher than those in the other two sources. (This is somewhat ironic because Maddison was a long advocate of the position that Chinese growth rates were overestimated. In his work on China (Maddison 1998), a debate conducted on the pages of the Review of Income and Wealth (Holtz 2006; Maddison 2009), as well as in his GDP series (Maddison, 2003), he preferred to use growth rates that were, on average, several percentage points lower than the official ones.)

Now, unlike Maddison, both the World Bank and IMF, and more recently Penn World Tables, accepted the 2005 ICP results. The World Bank, one of the key players in the 2005 ICP exercise, had no choice and accepted it fully. The result was a significant shrinking of Chinese GDP, by some 40 percent. (The same fate befell a number of other countries as well: India’s GDP was reduced by about 40 percent, Bangladesh’s by an incredible 48 percent, Vietnam’s by 31 percent, and Indonesia’s by 18 percent; see Milanovic 2012, Table 1). The reason, it is argued, was that in fast-growing poor economies, prices of non-tradables (services, housing) increased faster than previously thought based on simple extrapolations of CPI, and rising price levels made “real” GDP less.

However, there was some general unhappiness with the 2005 PPP numbers for China. In their calculations of world poverty, Chen and Ravallion (2010; 2010a) decided to treat China’s PPP as pertaining to the urban areas only, and use a lower PPP level (implying thereby a higher real income) for rural areas. Angus Deaton (2010) and Deaton and Heston (2010) expressed a similar unease, arguing that the Chinese price level was overestimated by about 20 percent. The explanation was that Chinese prices in 2005 (the first time China directly participated in an ICP) were collected mostly from urban and periurban areas and thus tended to be unreasonably high. This, however, does not answer the question why other Asian countries exhibited the same phenomenon (much higher PPPs than were thought prior to 2005 ICP). Because of the importance of and fascination with China these other problems were somehow swept under the rug, and little was heard of them. Penn World Tables, which just issued its new GDP numbers, took a similar skeptical stance toward China’s 2005 ICP numbers (see Feenstra et al. 2013, p. 10), revising Chinese PPP down (compared to the ICP exercise), and thus producing China’s GDP values that are between the rather high values in Maddison, and low values in World Bank/IMF data.

This is how we have reached this confusing point where GDP of the largest, or second largest, economy in the word is not known with anything approaching certainty. But let us consider the numbers themselves. According to Maddison series, China’s 2010 (when the series ends) GDP is $PPP 10.7 trillion, and US GDP is $PPP 9.4 trillion. China overtook the US in 2009, thus ending a period that began around 1860, when US overtook….whom? China!, to become the number one world economy.

World Bank data for 2011, however, paint a different picture. Chinese GDP is estimated at almost $PPP 10 trillion (these are 2005 PPPs) and US’s at $13.2 trillion. However, between 2011 and mid-2013, China’s GDP grew by about 10 percent, while US GDP increased by 3 percent. The gap, in favor of the US, is today narrower, at most 20 percent. But clearly if the differential in growth rates continues, as according to the latest IMF World Economic Outlook(2013) it will, it would take only a couple of years for China to overtake the United States, even according to the World Bank data.

As mentioned, Penn World Tables provide numbers that are in between the World Bank’s and Maddison’s. For the United States, Penn data give almost the same value in 2011 as the World Bank, but Chinese GDP is slightly higher (remember Penn’s different treatment of 2005 PPPs) and is estimated at $PPP 10.7 trillion. According to Penn’s data, the US advantage today is less than 10 percent, and would be reduced to zero within a year and a half. Thus, with current trends, the sorpasso will happen around 2015, according to the World Bank, or around 2014, according to Penn.

But this is not the end of the story. Simultaneously with all these calculations, a subsequent ICP exercise was conducted. Its results will be available at the end of the year. If it fully confirms the results of the 2005 exercise, nothing will have changed in our relative calculations. But this, according to some preliminary findings, is unlikely. It is believed that the new ICP round will, as far as China is concerned, reverse to some extent the results of the 2005 ICP round. This would then imply that China’ GDP may suddenly jump by something like 20 percent. If indeed such results come out in December 2013, then even according to the Word Bank and Penn, which would be bound to use the new 2011 PPP numbers retrospectively, China is already now the largest economy in the world. The new results will not affect the Maddison series, but there, as we have seen, China is already number 1.

You can take your pick among these numbers. You can also lament the fact that we do not have more reliable global statistics. But whichever source you decide to trust, one conclusion is unmistakable. Short of a cataclysm in China, China is already the largest economy in the world--or will be so in 18 to 24 months. The century and a half of America as number one will have come to a close.

The end of a long era | Let's Talk Development


----------



## cirr

*NOVEMBER 12, 2013*

Next Month a new international price comparison study will likely boost China purchasing power parity GDP by abaout 20%

The results of the 2011 International Comparison Program (compares 1000 of prices between countries) will released at the end of 2013. It is believed that the new ICP round will, as far as China is concerned, reverse to some extent the results of the 2005 ICP round (which many believed was flawed). This would then imply that China’ GDP may suddenly jump by something like 20 percent. If indeed such results come out in December 2013, then even according to the Word Bank and Penn, which would be bound to use the new 2011 PPP numbers retrospectively, China is already now the largest economy in the world.

Data on gross domestic product (called now Gross Domestic Income) are available from three sources: the Maddison project, which is the only source for the long-run series of national GDPs, going back to 1820s; the World Bank or IMF annual data, going back to 1960; and Penn World Tables, produced periodically at the University of Pennsylvania, going back from their just-released version 8.0 to 1950 . All three sources produce GDP data in PPP (purchasing power parity) terms, which means that they adjust for differences in price levels between the countries. The easiest way to explain it is to say that PPPs try to account for each good and service using the same price for it around the world, so that a mobile phone, a kilo of rice and a haircut would each be valued the same in China as in the United States.

According to Maddison series, China’s 2010 (when the series ends) GDP is $PPP 10.7 trillion, and US GDP is $PPP 9.4 trillion. China overtook the US in 2009, thus ending a period that began around 1860, when US overtook….whom? China!, to become the number one world economy.

Several other countries that saw GDP PPP reduced in the 2005 numbers (India’s GDP was reduced by about 40 percent, Bangladesh’s by an incredible 48 percent, Vietnam’s by 31 percent, and Indonesia’s by 18 percent) could also see a recovery about about half of that loss when the 2011 numbers come out.

The GDP PPP boost will also mean that China's IMF/World bank per capita GDP PPP would not be $10,660 but about $12,800 in 2014.
China would have higher per capita GDP than Brazil in 2014 and would be around the level of South Africa in 2013. China would be around the level of Mexico and Turkey in per capita GDP PPP in 2020. 

POSTED BY BRIAN WANG

Next Month a new international price comparison study will likely boost China purchasing power parity GDP by abaout 20%


----------



## cirr

*World Bank to publish Purchasing Power Parities in December 2013*

SUBMITTED BY FREDERIC A. VOGEL ON MON, 06/17/2013
CO-AUTHORS: NADA HAMADEH







The preliminary results from the 2011 round of the International Comparison Program (ICP) will be released in December 2013 followed by a more in-depth report in March 2014. The first release will provide Purchasing Power Parities (PPPs), price level indexes, and real expenditures for gross domestic product (GDP) and major aggregates for over 190 countries. Major economic indicators on the global economy produced by the World Bank are based on PPPs which are used to provide internationally comparable price and volume measures for GDP and its expenditure components. The same PPPs are used to determine comparable poverty levels across countries based on the $1.25 per day poverty line.

The final report in 2014 will provide an in-depth analysis of volume and per capita indexes. The ICP is a worldwide statistical initiative now involving over 150 countries and economies (plus 48 in the Eurostat-OECD PPP program) conducted on a six year interval to collect price and expenditure data for the entire range of final goods and services that comprise GDP including consumer goods and services, government services, and capital goods. The 2011 round of the ICP is leveraged on the successful outcome of the 2005 round that included 146 countries. The ICP is the largest and most complex international statistical activity in the world; therefore, several other publications have been or will be prepared to support the findings from the new results. A brief summary of each follows.

The recently published ICP book “*Measuring the Real Size of the World Economy*-_The Framework, Methodology, and Results of the International Comparison Program_” edited by the World Bank provides the most comprehensive accounting ever presented of the theory and methods underlying the estimation of PPPs. The ICP faces unique challenges in providing statistical methodology that can be carried out in practice by countries and economies differing in size, culture, statistical capabilities, and the diversity of goods and services available to their population. This book brings together a presentation of the methodology available for international price comparisons, the choices made for the 2005 ICP, the outcome of those choices, and steps taken to improve the quality of the 2011 results. By disclosing the theory, concepts, and methods underlying the estimates, the book increases the transparency of the ICP process and provides a forward-looking view of methodological developments with an eye toward improving the quality of future comparisons. The book’s authors include leading experts in the fields of economics and statistics on international comparisons.

*Revisions to the ICP 2005 Benchmark results* to be released in December 2013. Comparing results from ICP benchmarks is complicated by three significant factors. First, the ICP is designed to provide a one-time “snapshot” rather than a time series. Second, the collection and estimation methodologies for some components are improved between rounds. Third, additional countries are included plus others shift from one region to another. This affects comparisons between countries because the multilateral results will differ depending on the countries included. In addition, national accounts data in virtually all countries are revised over time as additional data become available. For instance, the 2005 estimates of GDP and its major components have been revised in most countries since the 2005 ICP results were released in December 2007; in the case of 22 countries, these revisions have been in excess of ten percent. Additionally, analogous problems arise with revisions to population estimates. Therefore, the 2005 benchmark results will be recomputed to reflect national accounts data revisions. In addition, a revision policy is being developed to ensure future revisions are applied transparently and consistently. The revision policy recognizes that successive ICP rounds will be treated by many users as a time series even though they are really one-time snapshots. As such, a formal revision policy is necessary to ensure the greatest possible data consistency in successive ICP rounds. Development of the revision policy is underway and will define how data will be revised as future ICP rounds generate new benchmark data.

*Revisions to PPP time series for 2006-2011 published in the World Development Indicators data base.*Because many data users require PPPs more frequently than every six years, the World Bank’s World Development Indicator data base provides annual PPPs obtained by extrapolating benchmark results using relative growth rates between each country and the U.S. The World Bank is working on methods to improve the extrapolation methods in order to make these results more comparable with subsequent benchmark data and consistent with the revision policy described above.

*Assessment of changes in benchmark survey methodology.* The ICP has a rich history beginning in 1968. Each successive round brought new and improved methodologies regarding the theory and application of price indexes. Using lessons learned from extensive analysis of the 2005 ICP results, new methods have been developed for the estimation of PPPs based on a global currency. PPPs are first computed within each of six regions and are based on prices of products commonly consumed within each region. While this method provides PPPs between countries within regions, the challenge remains to then link all regions to a common global currency. The most significant change from the 2005 benchmark was the development of a global core list of consumer products for ICP 2011. Each country priced products from the core list available to its consumers in addition to prices from its list of regional products. The within region PPPs will be converted to the global currency using PPPs based on the core product prices In addition, improvements have been made to methods used for difficult to compare components of GDP including housing rents, government compensation, health and education, and capital formation. A dilemma is that the new and improved methods affect the comparability of results between benchmarks. Therefore, an analysis describing each change in methodology and its impact on the comparability of the 2005 and 2011 results will be released in conjunction with the December release of preliminary results.

*Data Access Policy.* The data underlying the estimation of PPPs and real expenditures includes unpublished results for 155 basic headings and national annual average prices for thousands of products. Much of the analysis shown in the “Measuring the Real Size of the World Economy” leading to new and improved methods for the 2011 round came from the authors having access to a data file from ICP 2005 containing basic heading PPPs and expenditures for the 146 participating countries. The data access policy for ICP 2011 was expanded to include access to national annual prices where national confidentiality constraints allow. Details about the data access policy are available by visiting
http://siteresources.worldbank.org/...121120_ICPDataAccessPrinciples&Procedures.pdf

Related link: *Measuring the Real Size of the World Economy*-_The Framework, Methodology, and Results of the International Comparison Program_

World Bank to publish Purchasing Power Parities in December 2013 | Open Data


----------



## ephone

I have no doubt China will overtake US in that category this year for sure. 



Rainmaker said:


> Sometime in early 2014, China will lay claim to leadership in yet another key global market: e-commerce.
> 
> Last year saw Chinese shoppers spend 1.3 trillion yuan ($213 billion) online, just slightly less than the $225 billion tally in the U.S. The Chinese online retailing market has grown at a scorching 71 percent compound annual growth rate since 2009, about five times as fast as its American counterpart, according to a forecast by Bain & Co.
> 
> If that trend holds, China will officially become the world’s No. 1 e-commerce market when 2013 industry statistics become available early next year. By 2015, Bain sees the Chinese market reaching $541 billion.
> 
> Bain pegs the digital penetration of China’s economy—or the value of online retail as a percentage of total retail—at 6 percent, higher than in the U.S., Japan, or Germany. Chinese shoppers love making online purchases on their phones and tablets, and smartphone use is also higher in China than the U.S. on a relative basis.
> 
> Some 8.6 percent of e-commerce transactions in China were done via mobile phones as of the end of this year’s second quarter. On Singles Day, a Chinese holiday in mid-November that’s a local twist on Valentine’s Day and the biggest online shopping day of the year, 15.3 percent of all transactions were conducted on mobile devices.
> 
> Singles Day has become an epic e-commerce event in China and is a far bigger revenue haul for Internet players than Cyber Monday in the U.S. Alibaba Group Holding, China’s largest e-commerce company, broke its one-day sales record by more than 80 percent on this year’s Singles Day, a milestone that comes ahead of an initial public offering expected sometime in 2014 that could be valued higher than Facebook. Alibaba hasn’t yet announced a timetable for the offering.
> 
> Taobao and Tmall, Alibaba’s two main e-tailing platforms, topped 35 billion yuan ($5.75 billion) in the 24-hour period, surpassing last year’s sales of 19.1 billion yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just another area China is overtaking America in*


----------



## cirr

Overtaking the US economy in terms of GDP is a given，and the date might be brought forward by 1 or 2 years depending on the results of adopting SNA 2008 accounting methods。

2018 is probable，2017 possible and 2016 not impossible。

It has been politically convenient for China to understate its economic size。Now it seems the right time to rectify the situation in the names of bringing GDP calculation into line with international practice and other reforms。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

AirRodgers said:


> If everything fall into place for China and a lot of thing fall apart in the US than the 2016 would be the date where China becomes the biggest economy in the world.. IMO that won't happen China will overtake the US in 2020 to 2022 at the latest.. At the current rate of growth China adds an India+ Pakistan+ Bangladesh to their economy every two years.
> 
> China latest reform might be good, but they also miss an opportunity to balance their economy more by introducing comprehensive government back pension plan for the avg. Chinese. If the avg. Chinese have a good government pension plan to fall back on when they retire they will save less and spend more now, there by increasing the internal consumption part of the economy.



when they say, 2016, they mean ppp, which is entirely possible. in nominal i believe you are right, itll about 2020 or so.

and the pension/retirement plan is being worked on, Xi has given his government til 2020(interestingly about the same time china overtakes the US in nominal GDP) for the reforms to have full impact.


----------



## hari sud

China is already a world power of dollar store items, cheapest possible clothing and everything else which breaks down often.

What more they want?

That status would be soon compromised if everything I and rest of world bought thinking it is cheap and a good deal will turn away to buy durable but more expensive goods which last a long time.


----------



## Fattyacids

hari sud said:


> China is already a world power of dollar store items, cheapest possible clothing and everything else which breaks down often.
> 
> What more they want?
> 
> That status would be soon compromised if everything I and rest of world bought thinking it is cheap and a good deal will turn away to buy durable but more expensive goods which last a long time.



India is the world's largest consumer of cheapest dollar store items that we dumped. Your status will be severely compromised if China's status changed.


----------



## jhungary

AirRodgers said:


> Well if a middle class Chinese family in 2013 consist of a man, a wife and one child, adds another child into the mix, that would mean a growth of 33% in that middle class family.. Now if all the middle class family in China were to do that wouldn't that mean a growth of 33% Among the Chinese middle class.



First of all, not all the middle class have 1 each (one father, one mother and 1 child)

Second if you mean the middle class family then there are no change as that was the same family that have the increase, unless you trying to say the son or daughter of that middle class family branch out (either by marriage or reproduce) to form another middle class family

However, if what you mean is the middle class person, the figure would also be unchanged as it does not matter if the same middle class family have 1 or 2 or 3 son, unless their son is able to find a middle class job, the earning responsibility would still be the father and/or the mother or their original child, with a child born in 3 years of age, I hardly think they can find a middle class job at the age of 3 unless they are some kind of superbaby

Do bear in mind I am talking about the article refer to the removal of one child policy In 2013 would have an impact on middle class level in 2016, of course there will be different, it wouldn't be in 2016


----------



## AirRodgers

The 33% was an example not a concrete number, it could less.. My point is if a family increase its number it will increase the consumption within such family.. Off course a 3 year old will not get a job but he/she will force the family to open up the piggy bank a bit and spend more to support that new member.. This will help stimulate China consumption part of the economy, as everyone know the Chinese saving rate is one of the highest in the world.. To balance the Chinese economy from a high export to a more consumption base economy is the next step that China must take in their development. This in itself will not turn China into a more balance economy but it will help. For China to truly balance their economy they need to do more like introducing a pension plan for the avg. Chinese to fall back on when they retire. This will allow the avg. Chinese the luxury to save less and spend more now, there by increasing the internal consumption part of the economy and balancing it out.


----------



## Tanja

*China’s new expensed air defense identification zones – Consequences?*


*
Japanese Foreign Ministry stated that Japan will not comply with China's ADIZ and even claimed that ADIZ does not have any legal value what in Japan
As a proof for its statement, Japan has chased the china’s planes in the ADIZ
China strongly said that Japan’s attitude is just hypocrisy as well as urged its citizens living in Japan voluntarily sign up to get the necessary support in an emergency situation as admitting tensions between the two countries is on high because of territorial disputes
*
FNOTW: China’s new expensed air defense identification zones – Consequences?


----------



## hari sud

In reply to "Fattyacid"

India imports only $20 to $30 billion of dollar store items. India can live without these.

Rest of the world, mostly the West, imports about a trillion dollar of consumer and dollar store items.

India's status would not be compromised. Imagine the impact on poor Chinese peasants and their children who are working in mass producing factories, when the west smartens up and turns down these cheap items for more durable consumer items.


----------



## Nike

jhungary said:


> Umm, did the OECD assume the 1 policy relaxed on 2013 will create a baby boom in 2016, and increase the middle class in 2016?
> 
> I want to know what kind of baby become middle class welfare group at the age of 3?








just only need less than three days to became an adult for this kind of baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

madokafc said:


> just only need less than three days to became an adult for this kind of baby



This is the current form, in 3-5 years later it might become this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

^
It is going to eat its enemies all at once!

This is what BCC is saying  watch from min ~23-24 till the end of China's chapter





@ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> ^
> It is going to eat its enemies all at once!
> 
> This is what BCC is saying  watch from min ~23-24 till the end of China's chapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon



This is BBC, you should expect them to talk no more than 1% of the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is BBC, you should expect them to talk no more than 1% of the truth.



They couldn't hide the economic factor, which is the heart of this issue  ..

Forget about the human right thingy, I don't buy it either , give it a rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> They couldn't hide the economic factor, which is the heart of this issue  ..
> 
> Forget about the human right thingy, I don't buy it either , give it a rest.



The whole human right issue is just a way to attack the nations which they consider as the enemies.

They didn't talk about human right when sending the drone against the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rainmaker

I love it when we overtake the Americans in something. No better sight than seeing the Americans squirm like the worms they are.

Hopefully when we overtake their economy, we should gloat in their face just to screw up their ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Rainmaker said:


> I love it when we overtake the Americans in something. No better sight than seeing the Americans squirm like the worms they are.
> 
> Hopefully when we overtake their economy, we should gloat in their face just to screw up their ego.



In the coming years, you will have more chance to slap their face with the skin as thick as the great wall.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The whole human right issue is just a way to attack the nations which they consider as the enemies.
> 
> They didn't talk about human right when sending the drone against the Muslims.



Or when demanding the release of a human right activist in China, while a bright journalist like Abby Martin gets intimidate by a powerful senator. 

I make no mistake that China is a badass, too rough to challenge. 

Drone attacks are leading toward a new cycle of self-radicalization here and there too


----------



## Rainmaker

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In the coming years, you will have more chance to slap their face with the skin as thick as the great wall.



Yup, we should not be humble. We need to gloat in their faces just to infuriate them.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Rainmaker said:


> Yup, we should not be humble. We need to gloat in their faces just to infuriate them.



To infuriate them when they become weaker.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Or when demanding the release of a human right activist in China, while a bright journalist like Abby Martin gets intimidate by a powerful senator.
> 
> I make no mistake that China is a badass, too rough to challenge.
> 
> Drone attacks are leading toward a new cycle of self-radicalization here and there too



Just keep an eye for 2014, if there is any chance a confrontation between China and Japan, you will have the chance to see how badass China is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> To infuriate them when they become weaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep an eye for 2014, if there is any chance a confrontation between China and Japan, you will have the chance to see how badass China is.



LoL WTD? China is sane enough to embrace politics, but if worse comes to worse, Japan won't benefit from such war.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoL WTD? China is sane enough to embrace politics, but if worse comes to worse, Japan won't benefit from such war.



Japan was first jealous of China's success, she wants to team up with USA to bring China back to the old days of being weak and poor.

The Diaoyu island was just an excuse to provoke China.

China knows that US and Japan has only one intention, which is to destroy China. Now, instead of playing the defensive role, China will act more aggressively to provoke the enemies first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Japan was first jealous of China's success



No body in the hood liked it, China as of what she is right now is a great threat to them. 



> she wants to team up with USA to bring China back to the old days of being weak and poor.



They can't  China is the only country in the world with 5 trillion dollars floating in the bank. Thus, the US will always need China to buy her debit - next to Germany, Japan, and Saudi - 

The price China had paid and the blood they shed shall never be forgotten. 



> The Diaoyu island was just an excuse to provoke China.



Probably, all I wish is not to drag China into a war over these two empty tiny island - even if they contain lots of natural resources - 



> China knows that US and Japan has only one intention, which is to destroy China. Now, instead of playing the defensive role, China will act more aggressively to provoke the enemies first.



I would like highlight the developments in China's military machine in these videos: 
















Interesting videos to watch  




ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan was first jealous of China's success, she wants to team up with USA to bring China back to the old days of being weak and poor.
> 
> The Diaoyu island was just an excuse to provoke China.
> 
> China knows that US and Japan has only one intention, which is to destroy China. Now, instead of playing the defensive role, China will act more aggressively to provoke the enemies first.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Probably, all I wish is not to drag China into a war over these two empty tiny island - even if they contain lots of natural resources -



These tiny two islands are just a tip of iceberg, they are using these two islands as the bait to drag China down, but they will never archive this goal.

BTW, there will be no war between China and US, at least before the end of this decade.

But a war between China and Japan will result Japan getting badly beaten, while USA totally losing its credibility before her allies. USA cannot afford to allow this to happen.

Thus as i said before, with China's tough gesture, it will be Japan (with USA at her back) to back down at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

hari sud said:


> In reply to "Fattyacid"
> 
> India imports only $20 to $30 billion of dollar store items. India can live without these.
> 
> Rest of the world, mostly the West, imports about a trillion dollar of consumer and dollar store items.
> 
> India's status would not be compromised. Imagine the impact on poor Chinese peasants and their children who are working in mass producing factories, when the west smartens up and turns down these cheap items for more durable consumer items.



No, you can't. The numbers don't lie.
The country that India imports most goods from is China. We are the largest goods provider for Indian consumers. ($55 bn, not $20 bn)
List of the largest trading partners of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your consumer market stands at 11th largest in the world. But India GDP per capita is the lowest among the top 11 country at US$1500. Which means, without China, the size of your consumer market will shrink, simply ave indians with a meager $1500 can never afford any consumer goods.

Do you realize the impact is not just on the status of Indian market? The everyday lives of indians would be made more miserable. The children would have no toys and adult couldn't afford basic appliances like TV and shaver. Their lives would be in total destitute.

China exports to EU and the US made up abt 40% plus of its total. Out these 40%, about half are high value exports. Don't forgetting, Chinese GDP per capita is 5 times higher than Indians, the chinese peasants and workers are 5 times better off than Indian's peers. Numbers don't lie, the impact is exponentially greater on the world's largest poorest consumer market, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rainmaker

Fattyacids said:


> No, you can't. The numbers don't lie.
> The country that India imports most goods from is China. We are the largest goods provider for Indian consumers. ($55 bn, not $20 bn)
> List of the largest trading partners of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Your consumer market stands at 11th largest in the world. But India GDP per capita is the lowest among the top 11 country at US$1500. Which means, without China, the size of your consumer market will shrink, simply ave indians with a meager $1500 can never afford any consumer goods.
> 
> Do you realize the impact is not just on the status of Indian market? The everyday lives of indians would be made more miserable. The children would've no toys and adult couldn't afford basic appliances like shaver, TV and computer. Their lives would be in total destitute.
> 
> China exports to EU and the US made up abt 40% plus of its total. Out these 40%, about half are high value exports. And Chinese GDP per capita is 5 times higher than Indians. Numbers don't lie, the impact is exponentially greater on the world's largest poorest consumer market, India.



Without us the entire Indian economy would collapse.

The cheap Indians need our cheap goods.
They can't afford anything else. They run trade deficit and don't invest, so domestic consumption is only thing left and for that they need our low cost goods.

We also lend money to Indian companies.

India is totally dependent on our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rainmaker

SINGAPORE, Nov 20 (Reuters) - China, set to pass India this year as the world's top gold consumer, has imported nearly a fifth more bullion than data from its traditional conduit Hong Kong shows as it brings in the metal via other routes.

Gold shipped from Hong Kong to the mainland, used as a proxy for Chinese demand as bullion imports are a state secret, nearly tripled to 855 tonnes in the year to September.

But a surge in China's gold purchases as prices slumped by a quarter this year has also seen at least 133 tonnes shipped directly, according to Reuters calculations based on data from Global Trade Information Services (GTIS).

That figure could be even higher as it does not include central bank purchases.

"This year, we have seen quite considerable flows coming directly to Shanghai. More gold will come into Shanghai over the next two years," said Cameron Alexander, manager of Asian precious metals demand with metals consultancy GFMS, which is owned by Thomson Reuters.

Alexander said relying on the Hong Kong numbers could be misleading now, given rising direct flows to the mainland.

The estimate of 133 tonnes is based on data from the top 20 gold exporters in the world that publicly disclose such information and probably understates the total since Britain and Switzerland do not provide complete details.

"In the last few months we have seen a significant rise in gold travelling into both Hong Kong and China from all over the world," said a source at a top logistics firm that has shipped into Shanghai.

Exports from Switzerland - home to the world's biggest gold refineries - are also being shipped directly to Shanghai, he said.

The 133 tonnes does not include gold bought by China's central bank. China said in 2009 that its official reserves of gold stood at 1,054 tonnes but it does not publish regular updates. Industry watchers estimate Chinese reserves may range from 4,000 to 5,000 tonnes by next year.

Hong Kong-based consultancy Precious Metals Insight estimates the central bank bought 300 tonnes of gold in the first half of 2013. That pace may have been maintained as China looks to diversify away from U.S. Treasury holdings, managing director Philip Klapwijk said.

Increasing flows through Shanghai - which are legal but only a fraction of the total because gold is mostly shipped from trading hub Hong Kong - underscore a government push to make it easier for its citizens to buy and trade gold.

WEST TO EAST

After a surge in demand for gold jewellery, bars and coins, the World Gold Council forecasts Chinese gold purchases will top 1,000 tonnes in 2013. That is well ahead of India where government restrictions aimed at supporting the currency and reducing a current account deficit have curbed bullion imports.

Redemptions from gold-backed exchange-traded funds (ETFs) have jumped as the price of bullion has fallen - 650 tonnes from the top eight funds so far this year - and much of that may have headed to China from Europe.

Refiners say they have been converting 400 ounce bars typically bought by ETFs into 1 kg bars (kilobars) to be shipped to China. Kilobars are used for making jewellery and are also popular as an investment product.

"We see huge flows of gold in and out of Switzerland, an inflow of large bars, which we convert to smaller bars," Scott Morrison, chairman of gold refiner Metalor, said from Neuchatel.

"From April to August, we saw very large volumes from all our refineries headed to Asia," he said, adding that the bulk of the company's production in Hong Kong went to China.

Gold suffered its biggest drop in 30 years in April, spurring demand. Chinese buying has cooled from peak levels around then but remains high.

"We have to realise that there is now a very important player in the market," said Bernhard Schnellmann, director of Swiss-based Argor-Heraeus, one of the biggest gold refineries, which has also been converting ETF bars for the Chinese market.

About 70 percent of Argor-Heraeus's kilobar production was being shipped to China, he said.

"If you look a few years back, there was no China. Now they are the new kid on the block and they are a big kid already."


----------



## Okemos

Rainmaker said:


> Without us the entire Indian economy would collapse.
> 
> The cheap Indians need our cheap goods.
> They can't afford anything else. They run trade deficit and don't invest, so domestic consumption is only thing left and for that they need our low cost goods.
> 
> We also lend money to Indian companies.
> 
> India is totally dependent on our economy.



I watched a video where one Indian economist/journalist was saying that Indian economy is more healthy because Indian economy was "consumption" led economy and demand first, supply second. That made me lol. Indian is like a poor little squanderer that spends every penny before he is even rich. They need to learn how to invest and build up wealth before they can emulate more developed countries as "consumption-led" economy.


----------



## rcrmj

Okemos said:


> I watched a video where one Indian economist/journalist was saying that Indian economy is more healthy because Indian economy was "consumption" led economy and demand first, supply second. That made me lol. Indian is like a poor little squanderer that spends every penny before he is even rich. They need to learn how to invest and build up wealth before they can emulate more developed countries as "consumption-led" economy.


this 'india economy is more healthy' is more of self pleasing pretext than even a shred of reality.
a healthy economy is driven by modern consumption (not primitive consumption India has) and innovation, India has no parts to play whatsoever in these fields at the world stage, a 'call-center' is what can be the best tag on India's world 'importance'


----------



## cirr

*China's November factory growth clings to 18-month high*

BEIJING Sun Dec 1, 2013 9:26am IST






An employee works inside a textile factory in Linhai, Zhejiang province, May 30, 2013.
CREDIT: REUTERS/WILLIAM HONG

(Reuters) - China's factory growth held at an 18-month high in November on firm domestic and foreign demand, defying expectations the economy faces a modest slowdown as 2013 draws to a close.

The official Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) stood at 51.4 in November, the National Bureau of Statistics said, unchanged from October and ahead of market expectations for a reading of 51.1.

Investors had expected the PMI, one of the earliest pieces of Chinese data released each month, to show China's economy decelerated in the fourth quarter on slacker credit growth, fragile global demand, and slower restocking of inventories by firms.

"Growth momentum held up in November," said Louis Kuijs, an economist at RBS in Hong Kong. "The export order data suggests that global demand - key to the outlook for China's manufacturing - improved a bit."

A sub-index for export orders nudged higher to 50.6 in November from 50.4 in October, hovering above the 50-point threshold separating growth from contraction.

Experts will welcome the unexpected PMI strength as a sign that China can press on with sprawling plans outlined last month to cut back central economic planning without fear of endangering growth.

After three decades of double-digit growth, analysts say China's economy has reached a turning point where traditional growth drivers of heavy investment and brisk export sales must make way for a more sustainable expansion in consumption.

In the near-term, China's attempt to remake its economy should foster market confidence and perhaps even offset investor jitters over tighter monetary policy, said Kuijs.

"After a mild slowdown in the fourth quarter of 2013, we expect China to benefit from improved global growth late this year and in 2014," he said.

China's November factory growth clings to 18-month high| Reuters


----------



## shuttler

*China Manufacturing Beats Estimates as Output Rises*
By Bloomberg News - Dec 2, 2013 10:02 AM GMT+0800

China Manufacturing Beats Estimates as Output Rises - Bloomberg

*Chinese manufacturing growth* beat analyst estimates in November, indicating the nation’s economic recovery is sustaining momentum amid government efforts to rein in credit growth.

The Purchasing Managers’ Index was 51.4, the National Bureau of Statistics and China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing said yesterday, exceeding 24 out of 26 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey. A separate gauge from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics today was 50.8, topping all 13 analysts’ projections. Numbers above 50 signal expansion.

Stability in manufacturing in the world’s second-biggest economy may give Premier Li Keqiang more room to implement policy changes laid out after a Communist Party meeting last month. While industrial investment is picking up and retail sales have increased 13 percent so far this year, China faces headwinds that include factory overcapacity, excessive corporate debt and slower export demand.

“Momentum seems to be quite stable at the moment so policy makers can be quite relaxed,” said Wang Tao, chief China economist at UBS AG in Hong Kong. “If anything, growth in the fourth quarter is not going to weaken as much as many people had expected,” Wang said, with “robust” production momentum and expanding domestic and export orders “pointing to pretty stable growth ahead.”

China’s benchmark Shanghai Composite Index of stocks pared losses after the HSBC figure and was little changed as of 10 a.m. local time. The gauge rose 3.7 percent in November, the biggest monthly gain since August, on optimism that the reform package outlined by Communist Party leaders on Nov. 15 will bolster the economy and corporate earnings.

*‘Bottom Line’*

Economists estimate growth in gross domestic product will slow to 7.5 percent next year from 7.6 percent this year, according to the median projection in Bloomberg News surveys last month. The government set a target for 7.5 percent expansion in 2013.

Premier Li said in October that China needs annual growth of 7.2 percent to keep unemployment stable after indicating in July his “bottom line” for expansion was 7 percent.

“If at some stage next year there is some kind of negative shock -- exports collapse for some reason or there’s an unexpected credit freeze, they may relax policy a bit” because the government will defend its 7 percent lower limit, said Wang.

Yesterday’s PMI was the same reading as October, which was an 18-month high. The median estimate was 51.1, with projections ranging from 50.8 to 51.5.

*Size Matters*
The PMI for large companies in yesterday’s report rose to 52.4 from 52.3 in October, the highest level in 19 months, while the gauge for small companies slid to 48.3 from 48.5, the statistics bureau said.

“It’s clear that the improvements are coming from the big enterprises and there’s little improvement in the structure” of demand, said Hu Yifan, chief economist at Haitong International Securities Group Ltd. in Hong Kong. “Small companies will only recover when the overall macroeconomic situation recovers, once the economy starts to push from the bottom.”

The PMI survey from the statistics bureau is based on responses from purchasing managers in 3,000 manufacturing companies. The HSBC survey is based on responses from managers at more than 420 businesses, and is weighted toward smaller private companies.

A more forceful government crackdown in China on industrial overcapacity, weaker external demand and central bank measures to rein in credit growth and shadow banking, may limit a stronger rebound in manufacturing.

*Cut Overcapacity*
Data yesterday showed South Korea’s exports rose 0.2 percent in November from a year earlier, down from a revised 7.2 percent increase the previous month, as demand from Southeast Asian nations fell and gains in the won weighed on exporters’ competitiveness.

China in July ordered more than 1,400 companies in 19 industries to cut excess production capacity and the Communist Party’s reform document said local officials will be evaluated on controlling overcapacity.

The Hebei provincial government said last month it demolished iron and steel furnaces and Xingtai Longhai Iron & Steel Group Co., a unit of China’s biggest producer, Hebei Iron & Steel Group Co., has halted production because of operational difficulties, according to Shenzhen stock exchange filings from customer Hangzhou Boiler Group Co.

Companies’ borrowing costs are rising as money-market interest rates increase amid the central bank’s efforts to rein in credit growth. The seven-day repurchase rate, a gauge of funding availability in the banking system, averaged 4.54 percent in November, up from an average 3.57 percent in May.

“The rising funding costs will eventually be passed on to the corporates, discouraging further investment expansion,” Liu Li-Gang and Zhou Hao, China economists at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd., wrote in a report yesterday.

To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Nerys Avery in Beijing atnavery2@bloomberg.net


----------



## Raphael

Yuan Passes Euro as Second-Most Used Trade-Finance Currency - Bloomberg



> China’s yuan overtook the euro to become the second-most used currency in global trade finance in 2013, according to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication.
> 
> The currency had an 8.66 percent share of letters of credit and collections in October, compared with 6.64 percent for the euro, Swift said in a statement today. China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Germany and Australia were the top users of yuan in trade finance, according to the Belgium-based financial-messaging platform. The yuan’s share of global trade finance was 1.89 percent in January 2012, while the euro’s was 7.87 percent, Swift said.
> 
> “It’s true that overseas exporters are using the renminbi more as the contract currency to increase the attractiveness and competitiveness of goods or services sold to China,” said Cynthia Wong, the Hong Kong-based head of emerging-market trading for Singapore and Hong Kong at Societe Generale SA.
> 
> China is seeking a greater role for its currency in global trade and investment as the state loosens controls on the exchange rate and borrowing costs in the world’s second-largest economy. People’s Bank of China Deputy Governor Yi Gang said Nov. 20 it is no longer in the nation’s interest to keep building up its foreign-exchange reserves, which totaled a record $3.66 trillion at the end of September.
> 
> Yuan deposits in Hong Kong, the largest pool outside China, rose the most since April 2011 to a record 782 billion yuan ($128 billion) in October. Agreements were announced this quarter to start direct currency trading between the yuan and both the British pound and Singapore dollar.
> 
> *Global Payments *
> “The renminbi is clearly a top currency for trade finance globally and even more so in Asia,” Franck de Praetere, Swift’s Singapore-based head of payments and trade markets for Asia Pacific, said in the statement.
> 
> The Chinese currency ranked No. 12 for transactions in the global payments system in October, unchanged from the previous month, according to Swift figures. Payment value for the currency rose 1.5 percent that month, less than the 4.6 percent growth for all currencies, the Swift data showed. That saw the yuan’s market share drop to 0.84 percent from 0.86 percent in September.
> 
> Daily yuan transactions surged to $120 billion in April from $34 billion in 2010, making it the ninth most-traded currency in the world, according to a September report by the Bank for International Settlements in Basel, Switzerland.
> 
> *Yuan Appeal *
> The yuan has appreciated 2.3 percent against the greenback this year, the best performance in Asia, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The currency closed at 6.0924 per dollar today in Shanghai, little changed from yesterday.
> 
> China accounted for 59 percent of the trade finance denominated in yuan in October and Hong Kong’s share was 21 percent, Swift data showed. Singapore had 12 percent with Germany and Australia having 2 percent each.
> 
> “I’m not surprised as cross-border trades between China and Hong Kong have been quite dominantly denominated in yuan,” Raymond Yeung, a Hong Kong-based senior economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd., said by phone today. “Yuan trades usually increase when there are strong expectations for yuan appreciation.”
> 
> *Wider Usage *
> International use of the yuan is increasing as China opens up its capital markets. In the first nine months of this year, about 17 percent of China’s global trade was settled in the currency, compared with less than 1 percent in 2009, according to Deutsche Bank AG.
> 
> China and the U.K. will begin direct trading between the yuan and the British pound, Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne said on Oct. 15. China also approved an 80 billion yuan quota allowing investors in London to buy onshore assets. Singapore inked a similar agreement with China a week later. Direct trading between the currencies of Japan and Australia started in the past two years.
> 
> The European Central Bank and the People’s Bank of China agreed to establish a bilateral currency swap line of as much as 350 billion yuan, the Frankfurt-based central bank said in October.
> 
> The Chinese central bank limits the yuan spot rate’s daily moves to 1 percent on either side of a fixing it sets every day. The trading band was widened in April 2012, after being expanded from 0.3 percent in May 2007. The yuan in Shanghai has traded 0.7 percent stronger than the fixing on average this quarter, down from 0.8 percent in the first nine months of the year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> The People’s Bank of China will “basically” end normal intervention in the foreign-exchange market and broaden the yuan’s daily trading limit, Governor Zhou Xiaochuan wrote in an article in a guidebook explaining reforms outlined following a Communist Party meeting that ended Nov. 12.



And all this while being nominally non-convertible

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Congratulations


----------



## Star Wars

Yeah congrats..... Its time for the Asians to Rise !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

Yuan Passes Euro as 2nd-Most Used Trade-Finance Currency - Bloomberg

this is a more in-depth article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

lol and some believe the renminbi will never be a reserve currency. Renminbi usage in trade, investment and financing is a pre-requisite to being a reserve currency.


----------



## Audio

Yeah lol, it will be reserve currency for China and HK.

This is the important bit of the article which ofcourse was left out by the 50 center. He posted every paragraph but avoided this one where below is written:



> China accounted for 59 percent of the trade finance denominated in yuan in October and Hong Kong’s share was 21 percent, Swift data showed. Singapore had 12 percent with Germany and Australia having 2 percent each.



So basically, they claim currency penetration in foreign markets while in reality the vast majority (80%) of yuan trade financing is done inside China.

Smoke and mirrors game by chibots. That's why i love 'em. Their little games can be busted so easily....it's like practicing for when i'll have kids and they'll try to lie and i'll catch them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

Audio said:


> Yeah lol, it will be reserve currency for China and HK.
> 
> This is the important bit of the article which ofcourse was left out by the 50 center. He posted every paragraph but avoided this one where below is written:
> 
> So basically, they claim currency penetration in foreign markets while in reality the vast majority (80%) of yuan trade financing is done inside China.
> 
> Smoke and mirrors game by chibots. That's why i love 'em. Their little games can be busted so easily....it's like practicing for when i'll have kids and they'll try to lie and i'll catch them



But it is included in my OP... are you blind? Maybe this explains why you false-flag - it's not intentional, your visual impairment made you select the wrong flag 

And even if 59% of the transactions are internal, the other 41%, which is not insignificant, still has to circumvent currency controls, which shows the sheer tenacity of China's economy and it's burgeoning gravity in the international trade system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Britain wants to be the largest overseas trading hub for the Yuan:

BBC News - UK government wants London to be Yuan trading hub



> *The British Chancellor of the Exchequer, George Osborne, has announced plans to make London a major international centre for trading China's currency.
> 
> During a visit to Hong Kong, George Osborne said: "London and Hong Kong are uniquely placed to assist in the development of this exciting market".
> 
> According to UK Treasury officials, the new partnership with Hong Kong puts London in pole position to be the major centre for trading the Chinese currency outside China and Hong Kong.*



When this is completed, it will give another massive boost to the Yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

Nothing surprising, larger is you economy more will your currency trade in international markets after all larger economies will have large trade numbers


----------



## Beidou2020

Audio said:


> Yeah lol, it will be reserve currency for China and HK.
> 
> This is the important bit of the article which ofcourse was left out by the 50 center. He posted every paragraph but avoided this one where below is written:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, they claim currency penetration in foreign markets while in reality the vast majority (80%) of yuan trade financing is done inside China.
> 
> Smoke and mirrors game by chibots. That's why i love 'em. Their little games can be busted so easily....it's like practicing for when i'll have kids and they'll try to lie and i'll catch them



The Singapore and Hong Kong exchanges just announced to cooperate on renminbi products.

The renminbi is not even a convertible currency but already other countries are using it and holding it as part of their forex reserves.

London is practically begging to be the next offshore renminbi centre.

Offshore renminbi deposits in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore are rising like crazy. 

Companies are issuing renminbi bonds and now the renminbi is the 2nd most used trade finance currency.

With each passing month, the renminbi is being used globally.

lol stay pressed bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Not to mention... Currency reforms are coming!

China central bank suggests faster tempo for freeing yuan| Reuters

This could be a bit risky though. The Yuan is already rising strongly as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China's exports better than expected - Xinhua | English.news.cn
*China's exports better than expected*
English.news.cn 2013-12-08 20:22:15

 



















BEIJING, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's exports outperformed market expectations in November due to improved data in the United States and the European Union.

Exports went up *12.7 percent* year on year in November and imports gained 5.3 percent year on year, according to the General Administration of Customs on Sunday.

November's export growth is above the market expectation of 7.0 percent, thanks to improved data in the United States and the European Union, said Liu Ligang, chief Greater China economist at ANZ Banking Group.

*Foreign trade stood at 370.6 billion U.S. dollars in November, including 202.2 billion U.S. dollars of exports and 168.4 billion U.S. dollars of imports.*

*Trade surplus hit 33.8 billion U.S. dollars in November,* the second month for China to report more than 30 billion U.S. dollars of trade surplus, Liu said.

*In the eleven months, foreign trade gained 7.7 percent year on year to 3.8 trillion U.S. dollars.*

China targeted foreign trade growth of 8 percent year on year in 2013. The target is higher than last year's real growth but below the 10 percent target set for last year.

Peng Wensheng, chief economist of China International Capital Corporation, said the Christmas season contributed to the rebound in November's exports.

Another reason for the year-on-year growth was the relatively low basis in November 2012, Peng said.

Chen Hufei, an expert with the Bank of Communications, warned "inflated export growth" was another possible factor to boost exports.

"Inflated export growth" basically involves arbitrage trading. It means that companies may misreport exports to obtain tax rebates or bypass government fund controls to channel fund into the mainland to profit from gaps in foreign exchange rates and interests rates.

"Inflated export growth" existed in exports of the first half year, Liu echoed.

But Zhao Jinping of the State Council's Development and Research Center took it as "negligible", though it might have existed.

Such behavior has prompted authorities to tighten supervision on trade flow.

The foreign exchange regulator on Saturday vowed to intensify supervision of commercial banks' trade finance to curb fake financing and prevent abnormal flows of cross-border foreign exchanges.

It will also step up supervision on companies with abnormal trade balances, especially those with abnormal rises in long-term trade financing and having typical traits of arbitrage.

Despite the upbeat data, Chinese manufacturers will still face difficulties as they are losing traditional competitive edges in prices because of higher costs and rising yuan, Zhao said.

The sharp trade surplus in November may further aggravate pressure for the yuan to appreciate, Chen echoed.

The November data is in line with China's official figures on its manufacturing expansion.

The purchasing managers' index stood at 51.4, the same as October, the National Bureau of Statistics said.

A reading below 50 indicates contraction, while that above 50 signals expansion.

China's economic growth in the first nine months stood at 7.7 percent, well above the government's full-year target of 7.5 percent.

Its next quarterly release on economic performances will be due in January 2014.

*Related:*

*China's economy to grow 7.5%*

BEIJING, Dec. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's economy is expected to expand 7.6 percent in 2013 and then edge down to around 7.5 percent in 2014, the State Information Center (SIC), a government think tank, has forecast.

*The SIC advised the central government to set the economic growth target for 2014 at 7 percent in an effort to focus more effort on reform and adjusting the economic structure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Nov passenger vehicle sales up 14.9 pct y/y -industry group*

BEIJING Sat Dec 7, 2013 1:58am EST


BEIJING Dec 7 (Reuters) - Passenger vehicle sales in China rose 14.9 percent in November from a year earlier, according to the official English-language newspaper China Daily said on Saturday, quoting the the China Passenger Car Association.

*Passenger vehicle sales for the first 11 months climbed 17.1 percent to 15.4 million units*, meaning full year growth will be at least 15 percent, China Daily reported, quoting the association's data, released on Friday.

In October, total vehicle sales, which include sales of both passenger cars and commercial vehicles, in the world's biggest automobile market rose 20.3 percent from a year earlier, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM).

November's growth reflects a recovery in China's economy, but was also aided by a low year-ago base, when a flare-up in anti-Japanese sentiment triggered by a territorial dispute between the two countries slashed sales of Japanese cars.

CAAM will report China's overall vehicle sales for November on Tuesday.

In 2012, China's vehicle sales grew 4.3 percent due to a slowing economy and weakness in sales of Japanese cars.

(Reporting by Paul Carsten; Editing by Ron Popeski)

China Nov passenger vehicle sales up 14.9 pct y/y -industry group| Reuters


----------



## cirr

*Nov CPI falls back to 3%*

Global Times | 2013-12-9 23:38:07 

By Zhao Qian





A woman buys milk in a supermarket in Ganyu, East China's Jiangsu Province on Monday. Photo: IC







CPI and PPI


China's consumer price index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation, slowed unexpectedly to 3 percent year-on-year in November, down from 3.2 percent in October, official data showed Monday, easing market concerns about possible tightening of monetary policy by the country's central bank.

The year-on-year food price index fell to 5.7 percent in November from 6.5 percent in October, partly driven by a decline in vegetable and pork prices, while the non-food price index remain unchanged at 1.6 percent, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

Individual components of the month-on-month food price index saw mixed performance in November, with prices for beef, mutton, milk and fruit rising slightly, and prices for pork, eggs, vegetables and aquatic products declining, according to an analysis report by Yu Qiumei, a senior statistician at the NBS, published on the bureau's official website Monday.

The 3 percent CPI reading could let the markets "breathe a sigh of relief," Lu Ting, China economist with Bank of America Merrill Lynch, said in a research note sent to the Global Times Monday.

In the past few weeks, markets "have been worried that the central bank could be forced to tame rising CPI inflation by tightening credit supply," said Lu.

The 3 percent CPI growth "indicated moderate inflation in China's economy," Liu Ligang, chief economist at ANZ Banking Group, told the Global Times Monday.

Liu said the growth momentum for China's economy "will not be very strong" next year given the negative growth in the producer price index (PPI) this year.

The PPI, a gauge of inflation at the wholesale level, declined by 1.4 percent year-on-year in November, compared to a 1.5 percent drop in October.

"The PPI decline shows that enterprises still face difficulties," Lu Zhengwei, chief economist with Industrial Bank Co, told the Global Times Monday.

Lu suggested that the central bank reduce interest rates so as to support the economy's stable development.

Lu Ting of Bank of America Merrill Lynch said he didn't expect the government to tighten monetary policy, partly because "the chance that monthly inflation will be sustained at the official cap of 3.5 percent or above is low."

He also said the government is unlikely to react to monthly inflation readings, as they are subject to many temporary factors and base effects.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has reiterated several times this year that the upper limit for the country's CPI is 3.5 percent. 

With regard to the outlook for the country's economy, Liu predicted that GDP growth will range from 7 percent to 7.5 percent in 2014. 

Concerning inflationary pressure next year, Lu Ting said the average CPI could rise to 3.1 percent in 2014 from 2.7 percent in 2013, partly because inflation could rise amid stabilizing domestic economic growth, the slowly improving global growth outlook and higher home prices in major Chinese cities.

China on track to meet retail sales target: official

China is on track to achieve its target of boosting retail sales by an annual average of 14 percent between 2011 and 2015, even amid a modest slowdown in growth this year, Commerce Minister Gao Hucheng said in remarks published Monday.

Retail sales are likely to grow by 13 percent for 2013, slowing from the annual average rise of 15.7 percent in the previous two years, due to weaker household incomes and a crackdown on official extravagance, Gao said in comments published on the ministry's website.

Retail sales from January to October grew 13 percent, 1.1 percentage points lower than in the same period of 2012, official data showed.

"The economy will maintain steady growth," Gao said, "and the long-term mechanism for expanding consumption will improve, which will help unleash the huge potential of China's consumption."

Consumption will be boosted by strong demand for healthcare services for the elderly, leisure, tourism and sales of energy-saving appliances, smartphones and tablet PCs, Gao noted.

Gao said he expects China's retail sales, a key gauge of domestic consumption, to top 50 trillion yuan ($8.22 trillion) by 2020.

Retail sales increased from 9.4 trillion yuan in 2007 to 21 trillion yuan in 2012, with an average yearly growth of 17.6 percent. Consumption accounted for 55 percent of China's GDP in 2012, up from 39.6 percent in 2007, he noted. 

Reuters - Global Times

Nov CPI falls back to 3% - BUSINESS - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

10 December 2013 Last updated at 07:15 GMT

*China factory output and retail sales fuel recovery hopes*




Manufacturing has been a key driver of China's growth over the past few years

China's industrial output and retail sales rose in November, the latest in a series of signs indicating a recovery in the world's second largest economy.

*Factory output rose 10% from a year ago and retail sales were up 13.7%*. This follows a stronger than expected jump in exports in November.

*Data released on Tuesday also showed a jump in Fixed Asset Investment*.

China's economy has shown signs it is picking up pace after its growth rate slowed in first half of the year.

Its economy grew 7.8% in the three months to September from a year earlier, up from the 7.5% expansion recorded for the previous three months.

The improvement up has been fuelled in part by a recovery in demand for Chinese exports from key markets such as the US and European Union.

*Data released over the weekend showed that China exports, a key component of its economy, rose 12.7% in November from a year ago*.

At the same time, the Chinese government has also announced various stimulus measures over the past few months to help spur growth.

These include tax breaks for small businesses and reduced fees for exporters.

Analysts said these factors were helping to fuel a recovery in the Chinese economy.

BBC News - China factory output and retail sales fuel recovery hopes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

http://www.worldipreview.com/news/china-fuels-surge-in-global-ip-growth

10-12-2013

A rapid increase in IP filings in China and by its citizens is driving global IP growth, a report has shown.

The report, published on December 9 by the World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO), shows that Chinese residents filed and its IP office handled the most patents, utility models, industrial designs and trademarks.

It is the first time that China has topped both of those measures.

The 2013 _World Intellectual Property Indicators_ reveals that global patent filings grew by 9.2 percent last year. Utility model (UM), industrial design and trademark filings were up 23.4 percent, 17 percent and 6 percent respectively.

WIPO director general Francis Gurry said that while economic recovery since the 2009 financial crisis has been uneven and has failed to bring down unacceptably high levels of unemployment, “IP filings have increased at a faster rate than before the crisis”.

With about 2.35 million patents filed, the global growth in patents was the fastest in 18 years. Following a 3.9 percent decrease in 2009, filings began increasing in 2010 (7.6 percent) before rising again in 2011 (8.1 percent) and jumping further in 2012 (9.2 percent).

*China was heavily responsible for these figures. For the first time, Chinese residents filed the most patents (560,681) worldwide, while the State Intellectual Property Office of the People’s Republic of China (SIPO) handled 652,777 applications, making it the largest office for the second year running.*

Turning to trademarks, the report breaks the figures down into the number of classes specified in applications (class counts). In 2012 there were 6.58 million class counts, representing a 6 percent increase from 2011.

*Chinese residents filed about 1.58 million class counts, while SIPO received 16.5 percent more than last year, though Turkey (24.1 percent) showed the strongest growth of any IP office. Some IP offices in the European Union, for example Italy (8.3 percent) and Germany (6.4 percent), recorded fewer class counts than in 2011.*

The growth (17 percent) in industrial designs last year was the highest since design counts records became available in 2004; about 1.22 million designs were filed worldwide. The Russian Federation’s IP office led the way, with a 29.5 percent growth in designs, followed by SIPO, with 26.1 percent.

While the growth in UMs (23.4 percent) was high, it fell short of the previous year’s rate of 34.7 percent. SIPO saw a 26.4 percent rise in UM applications.

SIPO was the only office to record double digit growth across all four IP areas.

Ralph Loren, partner at Edwards Wildman Palmer LLP, said the rise in patent and trademark filings in China is “the headline for everyone”, though he noted that a majority of those applications came from local residents.

“China is filing heavily in China, but the question is why? Is it to keep other people out? Is it to populate other patent offices? Is it companies doing business in China and their Chinese partners filing? I don’t think we know.

“Chinese patent law could be behind it,” Loren continued, as amendments to the country’s patent legislation in 2008 required Chinese residents seeking to file patents abroad to file first in China. “It does skew the statistics.”

China has often been criticised in the West for having a poor record of combating IP infringement, but recent changes in the country’s trademark legislation are going some way to addressing the perceived problems

Loren said: “The total numbers are very high, which is interesting because it looks like China is actually trying to protect IP – their own first – and they’re looking like the rest of the world.

“Overall, the report is good news ... Financially, as money comes back in, people start filing, and as money goes out, people start suing.”

The report is available here.

wipo, world intellectual property indicators, francis gurry, sipo, patent filings


----------



## Jade

This is anti climax given that China is the world largest violator of IP  
However, I am sure most of the IPs filled from China are spurious.


----------



## shuttler

Jade said:


> This is anti climax given that China is the world largest violator of IP
> However, I am sure most of the IPs filled from China are spurious.



Another cluesless indian who is churning with acid.

It is not a climax but just a natual ascension of our applications on various fronts and the reinforcement of the patent and IP laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

shuttler said:


> the reinforcement of the patent and IP laws.


----------



## shuttler

Audio said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Patents granted is more important than patents filed.

Any info on patents granted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*世界最大直径双层隧道成功穿越瘦西湖 *
The success of the world's largest diameter double-decker tunnel passing through the "Slim West Lake"
2013年12月10日 21:19:27 | 责任编辑: 陈杰 | 来源：新华网 
December 10, 2013 21:19:27 | Editor: Chen Jie | Source: Xinhua













这是扬州瘦西湖隧道内景（12月9日摄）。

12月10日，世界最大直径单管双层公路隧道——扬州瘦西湖隧道顺利贯通。扬州瘦西湖隧道由中国铁建十四局集团承建，下穿素有“园林之盛，甲于天下”美誉瘦西湖风景区核心区段，全长3.6公里，设计为单管双层双向四车道。隧道主体盾构段采用14.93米的世界超大直径泥水平衡盾构机施工，要穿越长达1200多米的全断面硬塑粘土地层。
新华社发（杜振珂 摄） 

This is the "Slim West Lake" tunnel interior (December 9 photo).

December 10, the world's largest single-tube double decker highway tunnel - Slim West Lake tunnel was bored through. Slim West Lake tunnel is constructed by China Railway Construction Bureau the 14th Group. Slim West Lake is well known as the "garden of Sheng, the best in the world" Slim West Lake Scenic core area of surrounding scenic areas. The tunnel is 3.6 km long and it is designed for single-tube double-deck, two-way four lanes . A 14.93 diameters, the world's largest tunnel boring machine was used for evacuation of the main section. It has to bore through more than 1200 meters hard layers of earth-fault formation.
(Du Zhenke photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

> (Reuters) - Santander (SAN.MC), Spain's largest bank, is to buy HSBC's (HSBA.L) 8 percent stake in Bank of Shanghai, just as many international rivals are beginning to sell out ofChina.
> 
> Santander, which already has a consumer finance venture in China as well as a car financing business, said on Tuesday the Bank of Shanghai deal also included a cooperation agreement, taking the value of its investment to 470 million euros ($647.3 million).
> 
> Several major U.S. and European banks including Bank of America (BAC.N) and Switzerland's UBS (UBSN.VX) have started shedding their Chinese holdings for a variety of regulatory and business reasons.



Santander ups bet on China with Bank of Shanghai stake| Reuters



> (Reuters) - China Telecom (0728.HK) has picked Alcatel-Lucent (ALUA.PA) to supply its next-generation 4G technology for a nationwide trial of high-speed mobile broadband, the French telecom gear maker said on Thursday.
> 
> Alcatel will supply 9,892 base stations in 12 Chinese provinces under the deal - similar to the amount needed to provide adequate coverage in a country the size of France. It will also supply "lightRadio" small-cell technology, which are akin to mini-mobile antennas for urban or indoor areas.
> 
> The Chinese market is the world's largest in terms of subscribers, mobile data services and smartphones, increasing by more than 50 percent a year, according to Alcatel. China Telecom has more than 181 million mobile customers.
> 
> The latest contract, for which no financial details were given, comes around three months after Alcatel won a share of 4G contracts worth around $3.2 billion from China Mobile Ltd (0941.HK), which has more than 750 million subscribers.



Alcatel-Lucent wins second major China deal| Reuters


----------



## cirr

*HOTLINE: China’s economy to grow 15% in 2015!!!!! *

December 06, 2013 - 09:20 GMT

*KEYWORDS:* Hotline , China growth

Yes, you read it right: 15%. But before you get too excited, let us explain…

One of the less-noticed reform items after China’s Third Plenum was a pledge by the country’s National Statistics Bureau to bring its methodology more closely in line with international standards. 

We’ll set aside for now if this means anything for its increasingly suspicious copper production statistics. It’s much more important than that. 

BCA Research, a sister company of Metal Bulletin, has crunched some numbers to estimate what the economy will look like once it is assessed closer to international methodology. 

Their recent report, titled _How Unbalanced is the Chinese Economy?_ has some startling conclusions that challenge conventional wisdom in the investment community. 

Firstly, *China’s economy may turn out to be 15% bigger than the NBS currently says, once the new methodology is in place by mid-2015*. 

But perhaps more importantly, they conclude that China’s economy isn’t as dangerously dependent on investment and infrastructure as is commonly thought. 

“We estimate that household consumption will likely be revised from currently 37% of GDP to around 50% under the new reporting standards,” they say. 

This is of course highly bullish for China’s outlook. If the economy can be significantly rebalanced towards consumption simply by shuffling some numbers around, then there isn’t quite as much at stake in the real reforms as we thought. 

Sceptics will argue that it’s not just the imbalance that’s the danger, it’s the vast debt and misallocation involved in the rapid expansion of infrastructure: that won’t change just because you reassess the scale of household consumption. 

But that’s a bit too complicated for us amateurs at Hotline, especially the day after our Christmas party. We’re just happy thinking about GDP growth of 15%.

HOTLINE: China’s economy to grow 15% in 2015!!!!! | Metal Bulletin


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei spins off Honor, 'young' smartphone brand*
Updated: 2013-12-17 07:34
By Meng Jing and Shen Jingting ( China Daily)

Huawei spins off Honor, 'young' smartphone brand|Companies|chinadaily.com.cn




 
_*Visitors try devices made by Huawei Technologies Co Ltd at the International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas on Jan 8, 2013. [File photo / China Daily]*_


*Chinese telecom equipment vendor Huawei Technologies Co Ltd *said on Monday that it's transforming its Honor handset brand into an independent smartphone brand that targets China's young mobile Internet users. 

The Shenzhen-based company said that the Honor brand will be marketed and operated independently from Huawei, the company's parent brand. 

Sales will be mainly made through online channels, the same tactic used by Xiaomi Corp, the maker of affordable smartphones, which has surged in China's smartphone market. 

"The Honor brand will focus on providing high-quality devices for mobile Internet, and its target consumer is the young generation," said Richard Yu, chief executive officer of Huawei's consumer business group, at the launch ceremony in Beijing. 

By focusing on online sales channels, the Honor brand is expected to reach mobile Internet users aged between 18 and 30, Yu said. 

At the launch ceremony, Huawei also unveiled two new dual-SIM devices, the Honor 3X and Honor 3C. 

The Honor 3X joins the first wave of octa-core, 1.7-gigahertz MediaTek Inc 6592-powered devices, and it boasts 2 gigabytes of RAM and a 13-megapixel main camera. 

The Honor 3C features a quad-core, 1.3-GHz MT6582 system-on-chip and a 8-megapixel main camera. 

The price of the Honor 3X is set from 1,698 yuan ($278), which is even more affordable than Xiaomi's MI 3. The price of the Honor 3C is as low as 798 yuan, which is seen as strong competition for Xiaomi's sub-brand Hongmi (red rice), the company's low-end smartphone. 

Yu said that "Xiaomi's Hongmi is a respectable competitor" in his Sina micro blog in November, but he denied that the Honor brand was a move to copy Xiaomi. 

"We've so far unveiled three generations of smartphones from our Honor series since we launched the brand in 2011. It has accumulated more than 3 million users across 100 countries." 

Yu added that the series it is sold at 350 euros ($481) in Europe and at more than $400 in the United States," Yu said. 

Huawei has big ambitions for this new brand. Xu Xinquan, president of e-commerce at Huawei, said on Monday that the company expects shipments of the Honor brand to exceed 10 million units in 2014, with target sales of $2 billion. 

"The Honor brand will not only produce smartphones. It will also product tablet computers, set-top boxes and smart televisions in the future," said Xu. 

Huawei emerged as the word's third-largest smartphone vendor in the third quarter, after Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and Apple Inc, according to Boston-based research firm Strategy Analytics. 

Analysts at Strategy Analytics called Huawei "a star performer" in the smartphone market in the quarter, with the Chinese company's global shipments growing 67 percent year-on-year from 7.6 million in the third quarter of 2012. 

Despite its strong performance in China, Huawei is still facing fierce competition, said Wang Jun, senior analyst with Beijing-based research firm Analysys International. 

"Samsung and Lenovo have been dominating smartphone sales in China for quite a long time. Huawei, ZTE and CoolPad are basically the second-best choices in China, and the competition among the three producers is also fierce," said Wang, adding that Huawei has been producing low-end contract smartphones for a long time. 

Wang said it was a good move for the company to launch an independent brand to tap the mid- to high-end market. 

James Yan, a senior analyst at IDC China, said it wouldn't be difficult for the Honor brand to achieve shipments of 5 million units in 2014."If the Honor brand can introduce more models in the near future and launch them in different markets in the world, the global shipment of 10 million units is achievable," he said. 

Yan said that the main challenges for the Honor brand lie in the supply chain and marketing. "Compared with Xiaomi, Huawei doesn't have much experience in online marketing," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Trade Surplus Widens as Consumer Inflation Eases: Economy*
By Bloomberg NewsDecember 09, 2013


> *China’s trade surplus widened last month to the largest in more than four years as exports exceeded estimates, in a sign global demand is helping sustain a recovery in the world’s second-biggest economy.*
> 
> The surplus was $33.8 billion as outbound shipments rose 12.7 percent from a year earlier and imports gained 5.3 percent, data from the General Administration of Customs showed yesterday in Beijing. Consumer prices rose a less-than-estimated 3 percent, a statistics-bureau report showed today.
> 
> Stronger demand from abroad may give Premier Li Keqiang more room to implement reforms outlined at a Communist Party meeting last month to increase the role of markets and boost domestic consumption for more sustainable growth in the long term. At the same time, the data triggered speculation among some analysts that capital flows disguised as trade could be boosting the export numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ephone

Well, bubble has not popped yet as expected???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

beijingwalker said:


> The surplus was $33.8 billion as *outbound shipments rose 12.7 percent from a year earlier and imports gained 5.3 percent*, data from the General Administration of Customs showed yesterday in Beijing.



Excellent. Both exports and imports are soaring, showing a great improvement in both manufacturing and domestic consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Per the spokesman of the Commerce Ministry，December exports performances are likely to be more robust than November。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

In November, China trade at 370.6billion $, export 202.2billion $, import 168.4billion $, surplus 33.8billion $;
From Jan to Nov, China trade 3.8trillion $, export 2trillion $, import 1.8 trillion $,surplus 234billion$;
In 2013, Guangdong province GDP will hit 1 trillion $ and trade will hit 1 trillion $ too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

the world has changed,at least business wise



> THE world's trade structure has changed dramatically over the last decade, with China having replaced the United States last year as the biggest trading nation.
> 
> *As recently as 2006, the US was the most important trading partner for 127 countries, compared with 70 for China. But by 2011, the two had changed places, with China being the most important trading partner for 124 countries, compared with 76 for America.*
> 
> *This means that countries that used to look to the US for their economic welfare and security now look to China for their growth.
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoTell

beijingwalker said:


> *This means that countries that used to look to the US for their economic welfare and security now look to China for their growth*


 
It also means that countries that used to look to the US for for democracy and freedom now look to *India* for beacon. "I rather sh!t on the street, rape women than to lose my freedom" they like to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

@beijingwalker, excellent news!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

ephone said:


> Well, bubble has not popped yet as expected???



Chinese economy will crash in 6 months.


----------



## skyknight

Let's keep collapsing in this style! yeah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Recalculate China’s GDP before rebalancing
*
Nov 28, 2013 12:03pm by guest writer

_

By Ken Peng of Citi Private Bank_

China must rebalance! Yes, everyone from President Barack Obama to your average Beijing taxi driver knows that. Around 48 per cent of China’s GDP is investment, just 36 per cent is household consumption, with government spending a bloated 13 per cent and net exports, 2 per cent. Whether through timely and painful reforms now or delayed reforms and disaster later, investment growth is expected to falter and consumption to be unable to pick up the slack.

But what if these basic assumptions are wrong?

It is increasingly accepted that China’s consumption is underestimated, while its investment is overestimated. Two studies, among others, have shed light on the subject. One is on unreported ‘grey’ income by Professor Wang Xiaolu of the National Economic Research Institute; the other is on consumption underestimation by Professors Zhang Jun of Fudan University and Zhu Tian of the China-Europe Business School. Many have heard of these studies, but most believe that the difference is insignificant.

By combining the results of the two studies, however, my conclusions show very significant changes to China’s GDP composition. The corrections would raise household consumption by 11 per cent of GDP, while reducing the shares of investment and government spending by 8 per cent and 3 per cent of GDP, respectively.

Even that only brings consumption from 36 per cent to 47 per cent, still a long way away from desirable. But the implication is profound: it would mean that China need not be so aggressive in slowing investment and that it has less scope than previously believed to stimulate consumption. Correctly identifying the starting point of rebalancing would go a long way to determining just how fast the process needs to take place.

The quality of China’s statistics is under constant challenge. Three big problems are explored here.

*First*, household income is underestimated due to massive unreported ‘grey income’, particularly at the high end. By extension, ‘grey consumption’ is also left out. Wang finds that grey income amounted to Rmb6.2tn ($1tn) in 2011. He also estimates that GDP is underestimated by Rmb3.7tn. This implies that government and enterprise incomes are overestimated by Rmb2.5tn, which would curb their spending and investment. In other words, the Rmb3.7tn of additional GDP should be entirely classified as consumption.

*Second*, the value of housing use is underestimated. The GDP data put the value added of both owner- and tenant-occupied housing at an average of just Rmb1,868 a year or Rmb156 a month per household (both rural and urban). If we assume Rmb500 a month, which is still on the low end, then the extra rental value would be about Rmb1.7tn, which would be additional service consumption within GDP. By contrast, US GDP data assumes about $1,200 a month per household.

*Third*, a large amount of household consumption is disguised as business costs, government spending and investment. Vehicle use, gifts, vacations, meals, even groceries can be counted as business costs, so long as tax receipts can be procured. This is hard to quantify, but the Wang study provided a clue. As mentioned above, Rmb2.5tn is subtracted from government and enterprise incomes, which can be split roughly evenly according to their respective shares of national income. Assuming that the government saves 30 per cent as reported, then government spending (G) would be reduced by Rmb856bn. Since gross capital formation (I) amounted to 128 per cent of enterprise disposable incomes, the Rmb1.3tn reduced income would mean Rmb1.6tn reduction in gross capital formation. The sum of reductions in G and I is about Rmb2.5tn, matching what is implied in Wang’s study.




Source: Citi | Click to enlarge

The other side of this correction is that China saves less than officially reported. China’s households are often blamed for over-saving and the official data puts 2011 household savings rate at an outlandish 40.9 per cent of disposable income. But after my adjustments, that ratio is 28.8 per cent – still not too shabby. Put in government and enterprise savings, and the adjusted data show a national savings rate of 42.3 per cent, considerably lower than the official 50.6 per cent. This is, undoubtedly, still a high rate but it is in agreement with our previous calculation that investment was overstated by 8 per cent of GDP.

2011 Savings Rate Reported Adjusted
National 50.6% 42.3%
Households 40.9% 28.8%
So what do all these numbers mean? To put it simply, China _still has time to rebalance_. Reforms should focus on improving equity and efficiency, rather than slowing down GDP or investment growth. The above findings can help to answer several mysteries.


*How high can investment growth sustain while rebalancing?* If the aim is to make household consumption take up half of GDP by 2020, the official data would simply make it impossible because it would require faster consumption growth and a sharp decline in investment growth, which simply cannot take place together. After adjustments, however, consumption needs to grow 11 per cent annually, a tad slower than the 12.7 per cent 2012 pace, while investment can still grow at 9.3 per cent annually, not far below the 10.7 per cent in 2012.
*Where has the borrowed money gone?* Since the 2008 financial crisis, China’s debt-to-GDP ratio has ballooned, leaving many analysts wondering what the borrowed money had bought. A lot of that debt paid for disguised consumption (8 per cent of GDP, or 20 per cent of capital formation). But if this is consumption debt, then it should be repaid by those who consumed, which needs to be addressed by government and fiscal reform.
*How can China grow with constrained credit?* China now takes 6.7 units of credit to create 1 unit of investment, which is about double the global average, and of China’s own pre-2008 experience. This indicates deepening problems of corruption and inefficiency. But at the same time, it implies that a lot of funding did not go into real investment projects in recent years. So, if corruption and efficiency can improve with recent reform efforts, then it would take less credit per unit of GDP.
This is not a call for less reform. Rather, it is to show that improving fairness, rule of law and distribution are the top priorities. Although overcapacity clearly exists in some industries, China’s top issue is to bring about efficient investment rather than to rein in too much investment. Of course, the inept statistical machine also needs to be fixed. Another possible consequence of better distribution may actually be less illicit activity and more subdued consumption growth.

But the key point is this: with a less severe degree of imbalance, China’s future growth does not necessarily have to falter. The IMF’s projection of average 6 per cent real GDP growth from now to 2030 is not only possible, but likely.

_Ken Peng is Asia strategist with Citi Private Bank, and previously served as China economist for Citi and BNP Paribas_

Guest post: recalculate China’s GDP before rebalancing | beyondbrics


----------



## Kolaps

^
Mainland infrastructure investment is too great, no wonder if everyone say it was too big.

Just look all the skyscrapers in the mainland cities. Then 50+ metro projects, thousands kilometers of HSR line, tens of thousands kilometers of highway, tens of nuclear power plants, hundreds of bridges, etc, all at the same time. Just think about the money spend.


----------



## cirr

Kolaps said:


> ^
> Mainland infrastructure investment is too great, no wonder if everyone say it was too big.
> 
> Just look all the skyscrapers in the mainland cities. Then 50+ metro projects, thousands kilometers of HSR line, tens of thousands kilometers of highway, tens of nuclear power plants, hundreds of bridges, etc, all at the same time. Just think about the money spend.



If you look at the investment density and compare it with that of European countries，the building of infrastructure is far far from over。

Every major Mainland province must do a France or Germany in the next 20-30 year。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

*China's cash crunch threatens Shadow Banking shock*
A blast of money from China’s central bank has failed to stem a deepening cash crunch in the country as liquidity dries up and struggling lenders hoard funds.

One-week borrowing costs in Shanghai jumped 119 basis points to 8.643pc, the highest since the cash crisis in June that sent minor tremors through the financial system. Though less volatile, the crucial 3-month ‘Shibor’ rate watched for signs of trouble in the shadow banking sector has climbed 80 points to 5.52pc since the beginning of the month.

Fitch Ratings says the biggest risk may lie in China’s wealth management products, a “hidden second balance sheet” of the banks alone worth $2 trillion.

Half of all liabilities have to be rolled over every three months and a further 25pc every six months. There are reports that some are already under water.

If rates remain at current levels for long, weaker funds could be caught in a squeeze akin to the shock that hit Northern Rock and Lehman Brothers in the West when the capital markets seized up
*China's cash crunch threatens Shadow Banking shock - Telegraph*


----------



## cirr

China's annual inflation is a low 2.5-3.0%，in stark contrast to the world's largest democracy where prices have seen rises of 10% plus for god knows how many years。

If it were not for the central government‘s determination to restructure and rebalance the economy，the sky high（over 20%，compared to India's low 3.5%）bank reserve ratio would have been lowered to rectify the so-called cash crunch。

Interest rates are also higher than inflation rate，providing room for looser monetary policy should the economic situation demand。

But hey，on balance the economy is doing well，so the monetary authority is just sitting pretty。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Not to mention China is raking in 20 billion every month in trade surplus.




cirr said:


> China's annual inflation is a low 2.5-3.0%，in stark contrast to the world's largest democracy where prices have seen rises of 10% plus for god knows how many years。
> 
> If it were not for the central government‘s determination to restructure and rebalance the economy，the sky high（over 20%，compared to India's low 3.5%）bank reserve ratio would have been lowered to rectify the so-called cash crunch。
> 
> Interest rates are also higher than inflation rate，providing room for looser monetary policy should the economic situation demand。
> 
> But hey，on balance the economy is doing well，so the monetary authority is just sitting pretty。



I doubt JayAtl even understands what he posted nor your reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killim

*Hello everyone

I am a Chinese businessman, plans in January 2014 to Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, Peshawar and other civilian goods to do business trips, is there no one to do the translation?
Chinese, Korean, Japanese can be.

Examine the contents:
Exports from Pakistan: marble, agricultural products, handbags, leather
Imported into Pakistan: children's clothing, shoes, household appliances, pharmaceuticals, medical equipment and so on.

Study period: January 28 - February 28


If anyone can help, please send mail to killim@163.com

Thank you for the help.

Colin*


----------



## JayAtl

*Report Faults Increase in China’s Local Government Debt
*
SHANGHAI — China’s local government debt has reached an “alarming level” and poses a significant risk to the country’s fast-growing economy, according to a Chinese government think tank.


Two years after analysts began raising concerns about municipal borrowing, Chinese local governments appear to have piled up even more debt, about $3.3 trillion by the end of 2012, perhaps double the level in 2010.

The report, released this week by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, is the latest indication that China may be investing too aggressively in property and infrastructure projects, potentially setting the stage for a wave of loan defaults and a severe economic downturn.

While many economists expect China’s economy to grow 7 percent in 2014, there are mounting concerns about the sustainability of the country’s economic engine.

In Beijing, the authorities are pushing to restructure the economy to make it more market oriented, in the hopes of tackling inefficiencies and potentially huge hidden liabilities.

In recent years, China’s growth has been fueled by heavy investment in infrastructure, everything from new highways and railways to ports, subways and shopping malls.

Growth weakened at the outset of the global financial crisis. But in 2009, Beijing backed a huge economic stimulus program that accelerated growth and pushed up property prices.

Now, analysts say the investment binge may have been excessive.

“What bothers me is not the current level of debt but the pace of the increase,” says Shen Minggao, a Hong Kong based economist at Citigroup Global Markets. “But if the pace of growth is slowed or capped, that will have a direct impact on infrastructure growth.”

Infrastructure spending, Mr Shen says, has been one of the crucial pillars of China’s growth engine over the last decade. If investment slows, it could be difficult and painful.

Earlier this year, the authorities in Beijing indicated that managing the risks of local government debt would be a high priority in the coming years. Some officials proposed Holding local authorities more accountable for excessive debt build up; other bureaucrats hinted the central government may be forced to step in and help bail out some localities.

One of the unknowns is how much debt exists. There have been a wide range of figures tallied, though all of them suggest trillions of dollars of debt just on the part of local governments.

Analysts say much of the debt is masked by “shadow banking” activities. Such activities allow large amounts of lending to take place off the books, through trust companies and so-called local government financing vehicles.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/25/b...n-chinas-local-government-debt.html?ref=world


----------



## cirr

Building started today on a new 519km HSR linking Chengdu，capital city of Sichuan Province，with Guiyang，capital of guizhou province，in west and southwest China。

When completed in 2019，the 74.6 billion yuan investment will cut Chengdu-Hong Kong travel time from some 30 hours to a little over 7 hours。

Started on the same day is the 737km double track connecting Chengdu and Kunming，capital of Yunnan province，with completion scheduled for 2020.


----------



## cirr

Over 10 HSRs and quasi HSRs to open tomorrow on 28.12.2013.

Don't know why the openings of railways have to clump together


----------



## Kolaps

cirr said:


> If you look at the investment density and compare it with that of European countries，the building of infrastructure is far far from over。
> 
> Every major Mainland province must do a France or Germany in the next 20-30 year。



I definitely agree with you.

A lot of homework need to be done. A lot!


----------



## Assault Rifle

> *China stock market disappoints on double cash crunch.*
> By Amanda WANG (AFP) – 27 minutes ago
> 
> *Shanghai — A cash shortage among banks made the Chinese stock market one of the world's worst performing this year, showing how tens of millions of small investors remain at the mercy of government policy.*
> 
> In June and again in December, a liquidity squeeze sparked worries over China's broader economy and hit the stock market -- but the funding crunches were widely seen as engineered by authorities keen to impose tighter financial discipline over banks.
> 
> Combined with a tepid rebound in the economy -- the world's second largest -- and worries over a resumption of new share offers flooding the market, Shanghai's benchmark stock index had dropped 6.90 percent for the year by early afternoon on Tuesday, the year's final trading day.
> 
> "Instability in the financial system and expectations that authorities would maintain a tight balance in its monetary policy led to some volatility in the market," said BOC International analyst Shen Jun.
> 
> In comparison, Tokyo's Nikkei 225 index soared 56.7 percent over the year, in New York the broad-based S&P 500 had surged 29.1 percent by Monday -- having tapped several record highs -- while the CAC 40 in Paris gained 17.4 percent despite the French economy's woes.
> 
> Even the Hang Seng Index in Hong Kong, which is strongly exposed to the Chinese economy, rounded out the year up 2.87 percent.
> 
> China's central bank has shown reluctance to inject extra liquidity into the interbank market as it fends off potential risks to the financial system and clamps down on shadow banking that resulted in excessive credit, analysts said.
> 
> The moves have caused spikes in the rates at which banks borrow from each other, with the effects spilling over to the stock market.
> 
> On June 24 the Shanghai Composite Index tumbled 5.3 percent, the biggest single-day decline since August 2009, after the central People?s Bank of China (PBOC) initially shunned injecting liquidity before eventually relenting.
> 
> Similar worries also plagued the market in December, sending the Shanghai index down 6.9 percent over a nine-day losing streak, until the PBOC intervened to add funds.
> 
> The central bank said Tuesday it would maintain an "appropriate" level of liquidity while repeating its embrace of a "prudent" monetary policy, according to a statement on its fourth-quarter meeting.
> 
> "The stock market has always been sensitive to each and every move of policymakers," said Central China Securities analyst Zhang Gang.
> 
> Similarly, China's authorities hold the power to decide which firms can launch initial public offerings (IPOs) and when they go to market, an example of the control the state retains over many parts of the economy.
> 
> Window-dressing reforms
> 
> China?s stock regulator suspended approvals for IPOs for more than one year to alleviate the pressure of an oversupply of shares and prepare for reforms to the listing system.
> 
> On Tuesday five companies said they had received permission to raise a combined 2.1 billion yuan ($347 million), ending the lengthy freeze.
> 
> The China Securities Regulatory Commission has said it will give the market a bigger say in the listing mechanism, after Communist authorities pledged at a key meeting in mid-November to let market forces play a more "decisive role" in the economy.
> 
> But some market participants are sceptical about reforms, saying the government is loath completely to surrender control and describing the IPO change as window-dressing.
> 
> "It appeared to be a market-led reform but the substance still implies (government) administration," said an analyst at a Shanghai brokerage, who declined to be named.
> 
> The regulator has announced it will let investors assess the value and risks of IPOs, but stressed that it will retain "oversight" of stock offerings and information disclosure by companies.
> 
> The Shanghai broker said the new rules were "like throwing cold water on the market, dealing a heavy blow to those who had overly high expectations towards reforms".
> 
> Weakness in the stock market came despite China's domestic growth of 7.8 percent year-on-year in the third quarter of 2013, snapping two quarters of slowing growth. But recent economic data has sparked worries the rebound might not be sustainable.
> 
> Authorities have called for a structural adjustment in the economy, curbing traditional sectors such as resources and manufacturing and giving more support for emerging industries. But analysts say those plans have hit shares that are heavily weighted in the Shanghai index.
> 
> "Looking ahead, the main board will likely drift with the macro-economy, with no drastic gains or declines," said Zhang of Central China Securities.
> 
> China's stock market rose a mere 3.17 percent in 2012, and the weak returns have prompted local investors to seek alternative investment channels, in the face of a lack of choices since they are not allowed to invest directly overseas.
> 
> Instead they have sought better returns in property, weakly regulated wealth management products offered by banks -- and even the volatile virtual currency Bitcoin.
> 
> Copyright © 2013 AFP. All rights reserved.
> 
> AFP: China stock market disappoints on double cash crunch





> *China Stocks Fall as Bourse on Track for Asia’s Worst Performer.*
> By Bloomberg News 2013-12-30
> 8:44:36Z
> 
> China’s stocks fell, sending the benchmark index towards a third year of losses in four and putting it on track to become Asia’s worst-performing bourse. Financial and commodity companies led declines today.
> 
> Bank of China Ltd. and Bank of Communications Co. dropped at least 1.9 percent to lead declines for lenders. Jiangxi Copper Co. slid 0.9 percent to pace losses for metal producers. Poly Real Estate Group Co. slid 1.6 percent, extending this year’s loss to 41 percent. Fiberhome Telecommunication Technologies Co. (600498) jumped 2.1 percent, adding to a 35 percent rally in 2013 as phone stocks rose after the government said investment in the telecom industry is expected to exceed 350 billion yuan ($57.7 billion) in 2014.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index (SHCOMP) fell 0.2 percent to 2,097.53 at the close. The index has slumped 7.4 percent this year on concern an economic slowdown is curbing profits and higher money-market rates are boosting lending costs for companies.
> 
> “We are in a weak market as the government is starting to tackle structural reforms of the economy,” said Zhang Haidong, an analyst at Tebon Securities Co. in Shanghai. “That may take a toll on short-term growth.”
> 
> China unveiled the biggest reform package since the 1990s last month, pledging to allow more private investment in state-controlled industries, after earlier promising to give markets a greater role in shaping the economy.
> 
> Bank of China fell 1.9 percent to 2.61 yuan today. Bank of Communications, part-owned by HSBC Holdings Plc, sank 2.3 percent to 3.80 yuan.
> 
> *Developers Slump*
> Poly Real Estate, the second-biggest developer, slumped 1.6 percent to 8.03 yuan. The Shanghai Composite’s property stock index has lost 13 percent this year, the worst performer among the five industry groups. Measures tracking energy and material companies in the CSI 300 slumped at least 30 percent for the biggest losses among the 10 industry groups.
> 
> Jiangxi Copper, China’s biggest producer of the metal, fell 0.9 percent to 14.02 yuan, extending this year’s slump to 41 percent. Yanzhou Coal Mining Co. dropped 0.8 percent to 8.74 yuan and has declined 52 percent this year.
> 
> A measure of phone stocks in the CSI 300 gained 0.5 percent, the most among the 10 industry groups. Fiberhome Telecommunication rose 2.1 percent to 15.38 yuan. ZTE Corp. (000063), the second-biggest phone-equipment maker, added 1 percent to 13.23 yuan. The telecom gauge has jumped 20 percent this year.
> 
> China plans to invest 100 billion yuan in fourth-generation mobile networks in 2014, the official Xinhua News Agency cited Miao Wei, Minister of Industry and Information Technology, as saying. He also provided China’s telecom investment estimate for next year.
> 
> *Stocks Outlook*
> The Shanghai measure will rise 22 percent next year, according to the median forecast of four brokerages that provided targets including Credit Suisse Group AG. The index trades at 8.1 times projected profit for the next 12 months, close to the cheapest level since July 31. Trading volumes in the index were 30 percent below the 30-day average today, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> China’s benchmark money-market rate fell for a fifth day after the first weekly cash injection by the central bank this month. The seven-day repurchase rate slid 19 basis points, or 0.19 percentage point, to 4.92 percent as of 3:23 p.m. in Shanghai, according to a weighted average compiled by the National Interbank Funding Center.
> 
> The rate will probably stay near a record in the coming quarter as policy makers seek to cut overall debt that a state-run researcher estimates has topped $18 trillion. The seven-day repo will average 4.5 percent, according to the median estimate of 11 analysts and traders in a Bloomberg survey. That’s near the unprecedented 4.65 percent in the three months that started Oct. 1, and up from 3.2 percent in the first quarter.
> 
> The Hang Seng China Enterprises Index (HSCEI) slid 0.6 percent today. The Bloomberg China-US Equity Index, the measure of the most-traded U.S.-listed Chinese companies, added 1.3 percent in New York on Dec. 27.
> 
> To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Zhang Shidong in Shanghai at szhang5@bloomberg.net
> 
> To contact the editor responsible for this story: Michael Patterson at mpatterson10@bloomberg.net
> 
> China Stocks Fall as Bourse on Track for Asia’s Worst Performer - Bloomberg


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Extreme Poverty Rate Falls by Nearly Three-Fourths Since 2007*
by Glenn Phelps and Steve Crabtree
December 23, 2013


> World Bank President Jim Yong Kim recently noted that the proportion of the global population living in extreme poverty fell by half from about 40% in 1990 to about 20% in 2010. China's remarkable growth accounts for most of that decline, with hundreds of millions of Chinese to escape poverty during that time.
> 
> Gallup interviews more than 2,000 respondents each year in China, allowing for reliable tracking of the decline in poverty rates based on self-reported income over the past six years. Over that limited span, the trend is remarkable: In 2007, 26% of Chinese lived on $1.25 per day or less. Two years later, this figure fell sharply to 14%. After levelling off during the global recession, the downward trend resumed, with extreme poverty falling from 13% in 2011 to 7% in 2012.


----------



## eazzy

True success here, Bravo !


----------



## S10

China should aim to eliminate absolute poverty and homelessness completely by 2030.


----------



## cirr

@Assault Rifle Don‘t worry。China's stock indices are nearly exactly where they were 12 or 13 years ago。That hasn't stopped China from becoming the world's 2nd largest economy。

My guess is that China's stock indices will more or less remain where they are today when China becomes the world’s largest economy in 2017 or 2018.

The problem with Chinese stocks is that they come to the market on high multiples（PEs of 30、40、50 or even more）and then promptly go up anything from 30-100% on the first trading day。

Indian stocks，in rupee terms，are doing relatively well because India‘s stock market is tiny compared with China's， Indian stocks sell on low multiples even after the recent rises，and India is a magnet for hot money，something that China happens to despise。

Also China's stock indices are dominated by 20-30 heveyweights in a few sectors，such as financial services，energy、and property development。ICBC alone，for example，is about the entire banking industry in India。Vanko the property developer is at least half India's housing industry。The lousy showing by the main index is not indictive of hundreds of smaller companies whose stock prices doubled，tripled or even quadruled in 2013.

The performance of the stock market has never been a barometer of the Chinese economy。As a matter of fact，the opposite is often true：stocks do poorly in the boom years when money goes to the real economy rather than financial speculation。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

S10 said:


> China should aim to eliminate absolute poverty and homelessness completely by 2030.



We are talking about One fifth of the humanity,won't be that easy.


----------



## Mech

China's National Audit Office says local governments were carrying nearly 3 trillion dollars of debt at the end of June.

The audit office released data from a 2-month investigation into debt and transactions outside the regular system, known as shadow banking.

The office said local governments' debt exceeds 17.9 trillion yuan, or 2.95 trillion dollars. The figure is 34.5 percent of last year's Gross Domestic Product.

Local governments are funding infrastructure and other projects with money collected from investors through the shadow banking system.

They are prohibited from issuing bonds to finance such projects.

Dec. 31, 2013 - Updated 00:15 UTC

Source: China's govt. debt soars to $ 3.3 tril. -NHK WORLD English-


----------



## Truth Finder

Add another $18.3 trillion accumulated debts which are more than 215% of China's GDP.
Accumulated debts pose risks to China's economy｜Markets｜Business｜WantChinaTimes.com


----------



## Srinivas

It is Credit crunch !!!


----------



## beijingwalker

> *U.S. debt jumps a record $328 billion — tops $17 trillion for first time*



China still has a long way to go..keep it up.


----------



## Mech

beijingwalker said:


> China still has a long way to go..keep it up.


Didn't realize you were in a race to rack up debt.


----------



## cirr

Mech said:


> China's National Audit Office says local governments were carrying nearly 3 trillion dollars of debt at the end of June.
> 
> The audit office released data from a 2-month investigation into debt and transactions outside the regular system, known as shadow banking.
> 
> The office said local governments' debt exceeds 17.9 trillion yuan, or 2.95 trillion dollars. The figure is 34.5 percent of last year's Gross Domestic Product.
> 
> Local governments are funding infrastructure and other projects with money collected from investors through the shadow banking system.
> 
> They are prohibited from issuing bonds to finance such projects.
> 
> Dec. 31, 2013 - Updated 00:15 UTC
> 
> Source: China's govt. debt soars to $ 3.3 tril. -NHK WORLD English-



Total debt，including contingent liabilities，is about 55% of 2013 GDP。

Actual government debt is a low 20 trillion yuan，about 39% of GDP for 2013，which is way too low compared with the US' 100% and Japan's 260%：

外媒：中国政府何以不恐慌政府债务问题|中国政府|债务|政府_新浪财经_新浪网

As a percentage of GDP，India‘s government debt is way way higher than China's。

The Central Government，and those local governments with strong and sound finances，must issue more debt at the going annual interest rates of only 3-4%，to finance infrastructure investments and provide cheap loans for small and micro enterprises。

The Chinese have too much savings。


----------



## S10

beijingwalker said:


> We are talking about One fifth of the humanity,won't be that easy.


I'm not talking about relatively poverty, which is related to the wealth gap. I am talking about absolute poverty, which must be eliminated if China wanted to be an advanced economy.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Public debt percent gdp world map*






*Government debt gdp*






From the map it seems to show that the more developed a country becomes,the more debt it owes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Zhangjiajie, China: The Bailong Elevator is the world’s *largest and tallest exterior elevator*. At over 1,000 feet tall, this elevator looms high midway up a cliff overlooking a valley far below. Moreover, the elevator is mostly glass, affording passengers a dizzying view to the depths below. There is some concern, however, about the elevator’s long-term impact on the surrounding natural environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

Regional jets roll off Shanghai assembly line


China's first two home-grown ARJ 21 regional jets for commercial service rolled off the assembly line in Shanghai on Monday. 

The turbofan regional jets, with 70 economy, and eight first-class seats, will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines next year. Another three will be assembled next year.

The project, the country's first for home-grown passenger jets, was launched in 2000 and the jet made its maiden test flight five years ago.

The ARJ 21 has received 252 orders, most from domestic airlines. 

China's regional aviation market is still developing and air travel demand from small and medium-sized cities will increase as the country's urbanization picks up. 

Chinese airlines currently operate a fleet of 1,996 aircraft, but planes with less than 100 seats only account for 8 percent of the fleet. Airlines have to endure losses if they fly regional routes with large aircraft. 

The government has been subsidizing airlines and airport construction to boost growth in regional air travel. 

The subsidies in the past five years reached 5 billion yuan ($822 million). It will grant 23 airlines a total of 912 million yuan in subsidies for regional routes in 2014, more than twice this year's subsidies, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

Regional jets roll off Shanghai assembly line|Industries|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eazzy

Tianmenshan is also impressive. Both are amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

AVIC formally launches MA700 programme

AVIC has formally launched the XIan MA700 programme and expects the turboprop to enter service in 2019.

The new 70-seat turboprop is positioned to best serve medium-sized markets within a 800km (500 mile) range. The aircraft will be able to operate in high temperature, high altitude environments and will be capable of frequent short take-offs and landings. Its fuel consumption, operation and maintenance costs are also expected to be lower than its peers in the same category, AVIC said at a recent press conference in Beijing.

The aircraft will be able to cruise at above 320kt (600km/h) and climb to its cruising altitude within 13 minutes.

Besides the baseline 70-seat model, AVIC also has plans to stretch and shrink the aircraft.

The Chinese manufacturer adds that the MA700, ARJ21 regional jet, and C919 narrowbody allow China to offer a range of aircraft types and increase the country's aircraft manufacturing prowess.





credit: pprune.org

In September, AVIC told Flightglobal Pro that it had issued a tender to global suppliers for work on its MA700 and will decide on its choice of suppliers by early next year. It added that the manufacturer is targeting to achieve type certification for the turboprop from the Civil Aviation Administration of China by 2018.

Simultaneously, it will also pursue certification from either the US Federal Aviation Administration or EASA to ensure that the aircraft meets international standards.

The MA600 and its predecessor, the MA60, have been sold mostly to airline customers in developing countries in Asia and Africa. The MA700 will compete with the ATR 72-500/600 and BombardierDash 8 Q400 in the larger turboprop passenger aircraft market.



*A view of the cockpit inside MA-60 and control panel adjustments before it takes flight:*
西安新舟60 xian MA60 驾驶舱 起飞前准备—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

eazzy said:


> Tianmenshan is also impressive. Both are amazing.



People can try this.









*Tianmen Mt glass Walkway*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Awesome landscape, there is a maps in BF4 callen Dragon Pass, it looks the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

Doesn't dragon pass look like more like Guilin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

me want go visit..touristie...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

beijingwalker said:


> People can try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tianmen Mt glass Walkway*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*First big shipment of carriages for Buenos Aires Metropolitan Railway, Argentina in the New Year - Bon Voyage!!*

*CSR Corporation Limited*










Credit: sohu




































Credit: tuzhan.com and Chinanews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Construction will be complete in 2016.

Video：世界上最大单口径射电望远镜 主动反射面环形支撑圈梁合龙 在线观看 - 酷6视频

Site before construction started：






Construction pics：
















*FAST main technical specifications：*

Spherical reflector Radius～300m, Aperture～500m, Opening angle100°-120°

Illuminated aperture Dill=300m

Focal ratio 0.46-0.47

Sky coverage Zenith angle 40°, tracking range 4-6h

Frequency 70MHz－3GHz

Sensitivity (L-Band) Antenna effective area/system noise temperature ratio A/T～2000m*m/K, System temperature T～20K

Polarization Full polarization (dual linear/circular polarization)，Polarization isolation >30dB

Resolution (L-Band) 2.9′

Multi-beam (L-Band) 19

Slewing <10min

Pointing accuracy 8″







FAST was first proposed by China for the Square Kilometer Array (SKA), which has since opted to combine the signals of thousands of smaller antennae spread over a distance of more than 3,000 km (1,864 miles), combining for a total collecting area of approximately one square kilometer (0.38 square miles). The SKA will be built in the southern hemisphere with South Africa and Australia currently vying for the right to host the project.

Despite this, an international review and advisory conference on the science and technology of FAST held in Beijing in 2006 concluded FAST was feasible. In the following year funding for FAST was given the green light and the approved budget now sits at CNY700 million (approx. US$107.9 million).






FAST's cable-net supporting structure will be able to deform the surface in real time through active control, this will allow a subset dish's 4,400 triangular aluminum panels to form a parabolic mirror anywhere within the larger bowl.






Using FAST's unparalleled sensitivity and high surveying speed, the project is expected to enable the surveying of neutral hydrogen in the Milky Way and other galaxies, the detection of new pulsars (both galactic and extragalactic), the search for the first shining stars, and of perhaps most interest to many people, the search for extraterrestrial life. It is expected to be able to detect transmissions from over 1,000 light years away.

*With a construction period of 5.5 years, FAST is due to be completed in 2016.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## shuttler

*Investment in The Three Gorges Project is all paid back and starts making profits*

*Link: 三峡集团顾问：三峡工程已收回投资成本--时政--人民网*

*



*

Some vital information:
Location: Sandouping, Yiling, Hebei Province
Construction began: 1994
Completion and opening: 2008
Total investment (RMB ￥）180 billion
Total receipt (up to Nov. end, 2013): ￥183.1 billion​Cumulative power generated: 704.5 billion KW hours (Since first generation of electricity in 2003 until
the end of Nov., 2013)
Max capacity: 22.5 million KW

















































Credits: xinhuanet, sina. 10.gov.cn, yikuaiqu.cn, dq841.x-net.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ephone

It makes me think about "golden eye" from 007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Xiaomi sells 16.7 million smartphones in 2013 in China*
Jan 02 AT 3:13 PM
Dima Aryeh




*Xiaomi* has shown great success this year. It has sold 18.7 million smartphones in 2013, up 160% from last year. This brought the company way over its goal of 15 million devices, which is damn impressive for such a young company. And with only four devices released that year, it makes it even more impressive.

These sales brought in CNY 31.6 billion, or around $5 billion USD. This is an increase of 150% from last year, pretty much matching the sales numbers. And considering that all the devices the company sells are fairly cheap, those are impressive numbers.

Unfortunately, the company is currently limited to selling devices in China. We’ve kept our eye on the company for a long time, and the devices it puts out are impressive and lust worthy. We can’t wait to see the company expand into the US and Europe, because with the trend of off-contract and cheap devices getting really popular, Xiaomi has a huge chance of succeeding here. Would you buy a Xiaomi device like the Mi3?

Xiaomi sells 18.7 million smartphones in 2013 in China | Android and Me


*China's Xiaomi aims for 40M smartphones sold in 2014*
*updated 04:30 pm EST, Fri January 3, 2014*
*Xiaomi aims for more sales, targets Singapore, the world*

*C*hinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi announced this week that it plans to double this year's device shipments over the total it hit in 2013. The company's chairman said on Thursday that it will aim to ship 40 million handsets as it expands sales beyond China, according to _The Guardian_. Moving that many handsets in a year would put Xiaomi into the top 10 smartphone makers in the world.

Currently, Xiaomi is a very popular manufacturer in its home country of China, though it still trails Samsung and others. The company regularly holds "flash sales," moving significant quantities of its devices in a short period after a good deal of hype. Xiaomi devices are sold at just above cost, and the firm makes money off of services packaged with those devices.







In August, Google's head of Android development, Hugo Barra, left the search giantin order to take up a position with Xiaomi. The former Google executive became Xiaomi's head of global business, presumably tasked with the international expansion of the brand. Barra was on hand for the launch of one of Xiaomi's latest models, teh Mi-3.

The shipment goal comes as Xiaomiplans to expand its brand on a global scale. It recently announced plans to expand handset sales to Singapore, with more companies expected in the coming months. Also on deck for expansion are Russia, India, and Indonesia, which Xiaomihas identified as "sweet spots" for its business model.

Read more: China's Xiaomi aims for 40M smartphones sold in 2014 | Electronista



*Xiaomi Hongmi 2 alleged specs surface again: 5.5″ screen with MT6592*
JANUARY 1, 2014 YASH GARG

Xiaomi Hongmi 2 alleged specs surface again: 5.5" screen with MT6592 : Gizchina.com





*Xiaomi’s* Hongmi has been a revolution of sorts, as far as the Chinese smartphone industry is concerned. The device, launched a few months back, changed our perception of a low-cost quad-core phone, with a price tag of just ￥799, or about $130. It prompted many a manufacturer to think again, and release devices to compete. A prime example is international biggie Huawei, who not long ago, launched the ￥798 Honor 3C smartphone, a direct competitor to the Hongmi.

If reports are to be believed, the second generation of this massively popular phone from Xiaomimight already be in the works. It’s being said that the phone will have a 5.5-inch screen to go with an 8 core Mediatek MT6592 processor. Keeping up with their tradition of offering phones at lucrative prices, Xiaomi are expected to offer the Hongmi 2 at just ￥999 ($165). Even with the seller mark-ups that international buyers have to do with, the Hongmi 2 would probably be _an offer you can’t refuse_. An OEM that goes by the name of ‘Longcheer Technology’ is allegedly going to manufacture the Hongmi 2.






This is not the first time that we’re hearing of the Hongmi 2, or for that matter a 5.5-inch screen that it might feature.


*And Xiaomi has made the above sales accomplishment in 2013 and its bold forecast in 2014 with good reasons:*

*Xiaomi sells 10,000 phones in under 10 minutes, eyes a move to Singapore*

* Xiaomi sells 10,000 phones in under 10 minutes, eyes a move to Singapore | ZDNet

Summary: Xiaomi looks set to bring its sell-out devices to south-east Asia, with a launch in the region imminent.

By Liam Tung | December 9, 2013 -- 11:44 GMT (19:44 SGT)
*
Xiaomi wrote in a Facebook update, "*within nine minutes and 50 seconds*".

*It was the fast-growing company's first flash sale outside of the Chinese mainland, according toTech In Asia.





Xiaomi's budget Red Rice phone sells out in Taiwan. Image: Xiaomi.
Xiaomi boasted even more impressive figures for its new Mi3 flagship phone, when it claimed to have sold 100,000 of the device in 86 seconds this October in mainland China. The higher-end product retails for 1,999 yuan ($327) in the country.

Since launching its first smartphone in 2011, Xiaomi has quickly ascended to the top tier of China's smartphone market, which is dominated by local vendors but ruled by Samsung. Xiaomi evennudged past Apple in the second quarter of 2013 with five percent marketshare in China versus Apple's 4.8 percent, according to analyst firm Canalys.

Apple has since reclaimed the lead over Xiaomi in China; however, the Chinese company is now eyeing a move to south-east Asia, which would expand its current footprint in China, Taiwan and Hong Kong.

Speaking at a press briefing in Taiwan on the weekend, former Google Android exec and recently appointed VP of Xiaomi, Hugo Barra, indicated a south-east Asia launch was imminent.

According to Tech In Asia, Barra said he had been to Singapore in recent weeks and that "we're trying to get our operations for south-east Asia set up as quickly as possible".

That the company is planning a move to other markets isn't surprising, with expansion into new countries one of the reasons the company cited for Barra's appointment. 

Xiaomi claims to have sold 7.19 million handsets with sales of $2bn last year and expects to sell 15 million this year. It also claims its Android skin, MIUI, has more than 20 million users.

China’s Xiaomi sells 100,000 units of its newest phone in 86 seconds and 3,000 smart TVs in 2 minutes

http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/10/15/chinas-xiaomi-sells-100000-of-its-newest-phone-in-86-seconds-and-3000-smart-tvs-in-2-minutes/#!rlk5A
By Kaylene Hong, Tuesday, 15 Oct '13 , 07:01am





*


*Early last month, Chinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi unveiled its latest flagship device, the Mi-3. At the same time, the company also officially stepped into the living room with the launch of a 47-inch 3D smart TV.

The first batch of 100,000 Mi-3 phones were released at 12 noon today for sale on its website, and they were snapped up in 86 seconds flat, Xiaomi announced on its Sina Weibo accounttoday. The 16GB version of Mi-3 is retailing for CNY1999 ($327), while the 64GB version is going for CNY2499 ($410).

Xiaomi’s TV sets also turned out to be popular among customers. The first batch of 3,000 TVs released on Xiaomi’s website was wiped out in nearly 2 minutes (1 minute and 58 seconds, to be precise), the company said on Sina Weibo. The smart TV, which comes as a natural progression following the company’s launch of Xiaomi’s stream-to-TV set-top box earlier this year, is retailing for CNY2,999 ($490).

The company subsequently announced the milestone on its Twitter account as well.

100,000 Xiaomi MI3s are sold out in one minute and twenty-six seconds,and 3000 MITVs are sold out in one minute and fifty-eight seconds.

— Xiaomi (@XiaomiChina) October 15, 2013

Xiaomi has been riding high on the waves of its popularity after inspiring the loyalty of many consumers with its competitively-priced devices and its strong emphasis on user feedback.

Previously, its phones already regularly sold out fast when released in batches, often within half an hour. In August, the company released the first batch of 100,000 units of its lowest-priced phone, the Hongmi, and they were snapped up in 90 seconds flat.

However, a Chinese report notes that scalpers may well have been the ones snapping up these Xiaomi devices so rapidly — instead of consumers themselves — as they seek to make profit off these handsets that have shown high demand.

Xiaomi has reportedly said that it is raising its sales target for this year to 20 million smartphones, up from the previous target of 15 million. Xiaomi sold 7.03 million devices in the first six months this year, just shy of the 7.19 million units that it sold during the whole of 2012.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

@shuttler, I just want any Chinese company to beat the crap out of Samsung/Apple. Till then I will not rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

rott said:


> @shuttler, I just want any Chinese company to beat the crap out of Samsung/Apple. Till then I will not rest in peace.



We are getting closer there brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*ZTE is ready to launch BLUEWATCH*

*



*

ZTE is ready to launch BlueWatch - GizmoChina
GADGETER
02 JAN 2014 

*SMARTWATCH, ZTE BLUEWATCH, ZTE SMARTWATCH*

*



*










Credit: ZTE smartwatch launching by early 2014: Reports





Credit: gigaom.com





Credit: Technology News, Product Reviews and App Reviews | Digital Trends





Credit: ZTE to launch smartwatch next year in bid to take category ‘mainstream’ | Daily Mudabbar


*A*fter we covered the news about the new ZTE non-smartphone device, is now we have leaked picture of ZTE smartphone that’s called ZTE BlueWatch. The ZTE BlueWatch is preparing to ready enter the market on the first quarter of 2014.





*T*he Senior Vice President of ZTE Corporation has been announced that the ZE BlueWtach will be ready to hit the market on first quarter of 2014. The Blue Watch will packs with a 1.26 inches LCD, the smartphone will support for most social media website such as Twitter, Facebook and support for third party application, the phone hase 7×24 hours pedometer and other sports auxiliary functions.

Today, major manufacturers have launched wearable products, which is the hottest smart watches, in addition to the highly anticipated but has not yet been coming out of the Aapple iWatch, the news that Google will also introduce smart watch next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Huawei OceanStor 18000 Series Enterprise Storage System Received the Frost & Sullivan 2013 New Product Innovation Leadership Award*







*S*henzhen, China, December 19, 2013 – Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, today announced that its flagship enterprise storage system, the Huawei OceanStor 18000 series was awarded the 2013 New Product Innovation Leadership Award in the High-end Storage Category by Frost & Sullivan. This award is a testament to Huawei’s ongoing efforts in the innovation of enterprise storage technologies and products, which is also a technology domain that has recorded significant growth rate in sales.

“The high-end storage market has been blooming in recent years, where market demands are focused on data protection and disaster recovery,” said Mr. Fox Hu, Director of TMT Industry, Frost & Sullivan. “Key industry vendors have been devoted to the development of more reliable high-end storage solutions with more innovative technologies, and Huawei has been one of the key industry vendors who have been making remarkable achievements in this field.”

"We are delighted that our ongoing efforts in technology research and innovation are recognized by Frost & Sullivan and the industry," said Mr. Fan Ruiqi, Presidentof Huawei’s IT Storage Product Line. ”Since the launch of OceanStor 18000 enterprise storage system in September 2012, as of beginning of December, 121 sets of OceanStor 18000 have already been purchased by customers in the China market alone. With Industry and customer recognition, we are committed to the ongoing innovation of customer-centric enterprise technologies and product improvements, enabling customers to construct reliable and efficient storage platforms. ”

As the first high-end storage system designed and manufactured in China, the Huawei OceanStor 18000 series enterprise storage system has been known for its security, reliability, flexibility and efficiency. Featuring high speed and large capacity cache, the OceanStor 18000 series is scalable to up to 16 controllers and has a large internal bandwidth to ensure overall reliability and performance. A number of Huawei-developed technologies are also adopted, including the Smart Matrix Architecture and RAID2.0+ technology, which have been widely recognized in the industry and among customers.

The Huawei Smart Matrix Architecture is an intelligent virtualized system architecture for enterprise storage systems. It provides high flexibility and can significantly improve speed of data exchange, ensuring high reliability and improving storage performance at the same time.

Developed by Huawei, RAID2.0+ ensures two-layer virtualization in the storage system. The base layer is developed into a fully virtualized resource pool, which helps to accelerate data recovery by 20 times and lowers disk failure rate. With fine-grained data management and the Smart series software, the upper layer improves resource utilization by 3 times.

With the combination of Smart Matrix Architecture, RAID2.0+ technology and other technologies, OceanStor 18000 Series is able to achieve higher security and reliability, ensuring greater flexibility and efficiency.









Image 1: Mr. Jing Ning (Right), Marketing Director of Huawei IT Storage Product Line, receives the 2013 New Product Innovation Leadership Award in High-End Storage Market from Frost & Sullivan representative, Mr. Fox Hu (Left), Director of TMT Industry, China.







Image 2: Huawei’s OceanStor 18000 series enterprise storage system was awarded with the 2013 New Product Innovation Leadership Award in High-End Storage Market by Frost & Sullivan
.
.
.
.
.
*Lenovo looking at acquisitions to expand enterprise unit*






Lenovo looking at acquisitions to expand enterprise unit | PCWorld

Agam Shah

Dec 4, 2013 1:35 PM
earlier this year rumors surfaced that the Chinese company was negotiating to acquire IBM’s x86 server operations. Guillen declined to comment on whether negotiations took place.

Lenovo is the world’s top PC vendor, but is not yet a significant player in the server market. According to Gartner, Lenovo was the world’s ninth largest server vendor during the third quarter this year, shipping 57,929 units, growing from 55,467 units in last year’s third quarter. By comparison, the world’s top server vendor, Hewlett-Packard, shipped 669,103 units.

”Most of [Lenovo’s] server business does come from China, but they did show some decent growth this quarter, albeit from smaller bases, in Canada, Eastern Europe and the U.S. That helped their overall numbers,” said Jeffrey Hewitt, research vice president at Gartner.

Lenovo’s enterprise products today include single- and two-socket tower and rack servers. The company plans to introduce new two-way servers early next year, and offers a four-socket server in China that it could bring to the U.S. market.

”We’re going to have a really big improvement by the Grantley timeframe,” Guillen said, referring to the next-generation of Intel’s server processors based on Haswell microarchitecture. Those servers will come out in the third quarter of next year.

Lenovo’s enterprise strategy is predicated on the flexibility of server offerings and the company wants to offer a shopping list where customers can check mark what they need, Guillen said. That’s a different server strategy from top server makers IBM, HP and Dell, which are focusing on converged offerings that package servers, software, networking and storage.

”Even though I could have a converged system ... I bet 70 percent of the market doesn’t consume infrastructure in that manner,” Guillen said. “We think there’s a lot of technology in the supply base that’s not owned by Dell, HP and IBM that could help drive the efficiency of workloads much better.”

Buyers want flexibility in choosing their data-center technology stack instead of being stuck with proprietary technologies, Guillen said. Lenovo has partnered with software makers like Oracle, EMC, Citrix, Red Hat and Microsoft, and also established a storage joint venture last year with EMC called LenovoEMC, which supplies parts bundled with Lenovo’s servers.

At the same time, the company is “open to any technologies that drive customer value,” Guillen said, saying that integrated server offerings is on that list.

”In appropriate time we will be developing our portfolio in that area,” Guillen said.

To expand outside China, Lenovo has invested $100 million in a state-of-the-art software research and development center in Sao Paulo. It will be the company’s first research and development center dedicated to software development for the Enterprise Product Group. The development center will focus on software for server management, storage management, cloud technologies and other tools. Outside of China, the company also has enterprise product design centers in the U.S. and Taiwan.

It also doesn’t hurt to have a strong PC business, Guillen said. The ThinkPad brand and products opens the door for the company to have discussions with customers about enterprise products.

”Trusted relationships, years of being a valued supplier, they trust us,” Guillen said.

But Lenovo has to build a reputation as a reliable server vendor and it faces competition from a bunch of smaller server makers such as Supermicro and Quanta, analysts said.

Lenovo’s biggest challenge will be to quickly attain scale as there is a lot of volume in industry-standard x86 servers, said Patrick Moorhead, president and principal analyst at Moor Insights and Strategy.

”I could see a scenario where Lenovo could be a low-cost provider of the newest technology with good quality and an enterprise brand. Lenovo has a lot of work to do, but they have some very experienced enterprise veterans,” Moorhead said.

Lenovo’s products may not require the amount of support as integrated or dense servers from IBM, HP and Dell. But in rack servers, enterprise customers are looking for top quality and good service, which ThinkPads have delivered, Moorhead said.

”What Lenovo needs now is a cadre of enterprise testimonials saying that they trust Lenovo in servers,” Moorhead said.

With the enterprise business, Lenovo is today where Dell was four to five years ago, said Charles King, principal analyst and Pund-IT.

”Dell did a similar transformation and said it was going to be an end-to-end computer vendor. People laughed at the time, but they are doing well now,” King said.

Lenovo has a solid collection of x86 servers and is working closely with partners in networking and storage, particular EMC. The company is not an IBM or HP and has to build a reputation on support, but a flexible server approach is a good start, King said.

”Lenovo is going to have to pick its spot and go after them one after another,” King said.


----------



## Ra'ad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*New 1,000 Megawatt Solar Project In China Marks ‘Significant Shift’ For Global Market*

By Emily Atkin

 on January 2, 2014 at 11:46 am

"_New 1,000 Megawatt Solar Project In China Marks ‘Significant Shift’ For Global Market_"






A worker transports a cart of cement in front of a building covered in a wall of solar panels at a factory in northern China’s Hebei province.

CREDIT: AP Photo/Alexander F. Yuan

China’s second-largest maker of solar photovoltaic panels will develop a huge 1,000 megawatt (MW) ground-mounted solar power plant complex in a remote Chinese desert, which the company announced Monday — a move that some say is a sign of big things to come for the global solar industry in 2014.

The complex will be built by Trina Solar Ltd. in the western region of Turpan Prefecture, a “harsh, drastic, cold desert” in the western Xinjiang province. Plants are scheduled to begin construction over a four year time frame starting in early 2014, the company said, with installed capacity of 300 MW scheduled to be completed and connected to the grid by the end of this year. The project is subject to Chinese regulatory approval, but if completed, it would be the largest solar power plant project in Xinjiang.

“Xinjiang’s abundant land and solar resources make Turpan an ideal location for this project,” Trina Solar CEO Jifan Gao said in a statement. “We look forward to working in close collaboration with the local authorities to satisfy the conditions needed for phase one.”

The announcement is welcome news for China, a country with world-famous pollution that has recently been found to be largely caused by too-abundant fossil fuel production. That production is led by more than 2,300 coal-fired power plants, though emissions from other types of fossil fuel combustion also contribute to the smog. However, Trina’s new solar project will only supply power for the areas in which the project surrounds — Turpan Prefecture itself has a population of just 570,000 — dashing the chances that it might alleviate pollution in the smog-centers of Beijing or Shanghai.





If approved, Trina’s massive solar project would be in the Turpan region — far away from the pollution centers of Shanghai, Beijing, and Hong Kong.

Still, Todd Woody at Quartz writes that Trina’s new project “marks a significant shift in the global solar market,” revived by the Chinese government’s projected solar goals for 2020. By that year, China is aiming to have a total of 700,000 MW of renewable energy online, including 50,000 MW of solar.

“The new policy came as China’s photovoltaic panel makers faced falling revenues and multibillion-dollar deficits after embarking on a manufacturing boom that allowed them to corner the global solar market but sent prices plummeting,” Woody writes. “Projects such as the power plant in Turpan Prefecture announced [Monday] help soak up China’s excess manufacturing capacity while creating jobs for local workers.”

The project itself will eventually represent 12.5 percent of Trina’s annual manufacturing capacity, according to the Quartz report, which says business in China will also account for as much as 30 percent of Trina’s revenue in 2013 — up from 13 percent in 2012.

Doug Young at Renewable Energy World, however, has his doubts.

“I certainly don’t want to throw too much cold water on this nascent rebound for China’s solar panel makers, who along with their global peers have suffered through a prolonged downturn dating back to early 2011 due to massive overcapacity,” Young writes. “But amid the bright news, potential downside lurks in the risk that payments for some of these mega-orders could be slow to come, as many solar plant operators are big state-owned entities that may lack the funds and skills to pay for and operate all of their ambitious new projects.”

In other words, the scope of the project is aggressive — maybe too aggressive, which may translate to difficultly obtaining financing, causing delays. But if China, which has set a goal of having 35 gigawatts of installed solar power generating capacity by 2015, are to reach those goals, aggressiveness may be their only choice.

“Achieving such a grand target will be tough,” Young writes, “but big state-run companies are showing they will embark on a major new building spree to help Beijing reach the goal.”

New 1,000 Megawatt Solar Project In China Marks 'Significant Shift' For Global Market | ThinkProgress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

The GDP of China's Guangdong province is estimated to have grown *8.5%* to over 6 trillion yuan (US$1 trillion), in 2013, becoming the sixth province in the nation to hit this mark.

*If this is the case, Guangdong would rank as the 16th largest economy worldwide, were it a nation, trailing Mexico in 14th place with US$1.18 trillion and South Korea in 15th place with US$1.13 trillion.*

Some experts, however, attribute the achievement partly to the revaluation of the renminbi, pointing to the unbalanced development of the provincial economy, as the four major cities of Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Foshan, and Dongguan accounted for 70% of its GDP in 2013 and its per capita GDP ranked among the lowest nationwide, according to the Shanghai-based China Business News. *The province's per capita GDP amounted to only US$8,913 in 2012, compared with US$22,590 in South Korea and equal to that of Romania, whose GDP ranked 52nd place worldwide.*

In 2013, Guangdong's exports, a key element of its economy, grew 7.5% to over US$1 trillion, shy of the 8% growth target but still an exceptional performance, in view of the volatile global market.

In 2013, the province's industrial infrastructure was further improved, as the added value of the service industry topped 3 trillion yuan (US$495.8 billion), surpassing that of secondary industries and replacing them to become the province's foremost economic sector.

The private sector gained an even more important role in the economy in 2013, according to the China Business News, when the growth rate of its investments almost doubled that of fixed capital formation.

Thanks to e-commerce, total retail sales topped 2.55 trillion yuan (US$421.4 billion) in 2013.

Hu Gang, professor at the School of Management at Jinan University, remarked that it's nothing extraordinary for Guangdong's GDP to surpass US$1 trillion, as *the province has over 100 million people*, double the population of South Korea.

In addition, said Hu, the province still relies heavily on labor-intensive industries and is still engaged in an uphill battle in terms of industrial upgrading. It lags far behind South Korea and Taiwan in innovation and doesn't have large numbers of foreign enterprises to bolster its economy as they do, with the possible exception of Shenzhen.

Guangdong is stepping up its effort to upgrade its economy, according Zhu Xiaodan, the governor, who noted at a press conference on Nov 22 last year that the share of consumption for the province's economy had reached 54.4%, up from 45.5% in 2007, that of investment reached 43.7% up from 22.8%, and that of exports had reached 31.9% up from 31.7%.


----------



## CN.Black

More than half of the WHOLE INDIA'S gdp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

congrats


----------



## Lux de Veritas

I think China economy could be the biggest in the whole world. All these GDP numbers are quite rigged. We can roughly gauge how big is a countries' economy by electricity and steel production. China top the world.

That does not mean that China is way beyond the west. The west are limited by their structural problems, especially a bunch of elites, hijacking the entire countries. These elites prefer to see bridges and all infra-structure rot rather than to do something unless they can make profit from the work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*Six Provinces in Mainland China Have Per Capita GDP Over $10,000*

As of the end of 2013 China had six provinces with a per capita GDP of over $10,000; Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Jiangsu, Zhejiang and Inner Mongolia. This, in the international arena, means that China is classified in the ‘moderately developed country’ phase.

Experts say that China’s economic growth depends chiefly on fixed assest investment, foreign trade and exports. Right now, however, the ration of real incomes to GDP is only 40%, which is relatively low when compared to the 55% of other developed nations.

Harvard economics professor, Janos Kornia, says that the Chinese government must focus on the concerns of people with low salaries in order to make the leap to a developed nation.

Population by province: 

Beijing 20.69 million
Shanghai 23.80 million
Jiangsu 79.20 million
Tianjin 14.13 million
Zhejiang 56.13 million
Inner Mongolia 24.70 million

Total population 218.65 million, which means more than 200 million Chinese are approaching the high income level soon.


----------



## djsjs

so soon it will surpass South Korea and Mexican ,then Australia,Spain.....hope guangdong surpass India in a decade or two


----------



## cirr

The GDP of Jiangsu province also probably exceeded the 1 trillion USD mark in 2013。

Shandong province will join the club in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A big upward revision of China's total economic output will come in 2015 when the country adopts SNA 2008 for calculating its GDP。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

.


cirr said:


> A big upward revision of China's total economic output will come in 2015 when the country adopts SNA 2008 for calculating its GDP。



So what's new about SNA 2008?


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> .
> 
> 
> So what's new about SNA 2008?



There are a number of changes in the way GDP is calculated。

For example，rental expenditure for self-owned properties will be calculated at market price rather than historical cost。The current GDP data put the value added of both owner- and tenant-occupied housing at an average of just Rmb1,868 a year or Rmb156 a month per household (both rural and urban). By contrast, US GDP data assumes about $1,200 a month per household.

R&D expenditure will be counted as capital formation，which added the US GDP by about 2.5%。



Edison Chen said:


> .
> 
> 
> So what's new about SNA 2008?



The System of National Accounts 2008 (2008 SNA) is the latest version of the international statistical standard for the national accounts, adopted by the United Nations Statistical Commission (UNSC).

The 2008 SNA is an update of the System of National Accounts, 1993 (1993 SNA). The update was in 2003 entrusted to the Intersecretariat Working Group on National Accounts (ISWGNA) to address issues brought about by changes in the economic environment, advances in methodological research and the needs of users.

The first seventeen chapters of the 2008 SNA comprising the accounting rules, the accounts and tables, and their integration were adopted by the UNSC in 2008; chapters 18 to 29, comprising the interpretations and extensions of the accounts and tables of the System, were adopted by the UNSC in 2009.

The 2008 SNA is the result of a process that was notable for its transparency and the wide involvement of the international statistical community, both of which were made possible by the innovative use of the project's website Towards 2008 SNA as a communication tool. In its adoption of the 2008 SNA the UNSC encouraged Member States, regional and sub-regional organizations to implement its recommendations and use it for the national and international reporting of national accounts statistics.

Being a conceptual framework, the 2008 SNA does not attempt to provide comprehensive compilation guidance on how to make estimates nor is it descriptive in setting priorities which accounts and tables should be implemented or expresses norms on the frequency and format of their presentation. For practical compilation guidance, international agencies have developed separate handbooks like the handbooks of national accounting prepared by the United Nations Statistics Division.

A number of research issues have emerged during the update of the 1993 SNA, but where more extensive consideration is needed than what was possible in the course of the update process. These issues are listed in Annex 4 of the 2008. More information on these and emerging research issues and recommendations on the outcome of the research can be found at under the Research agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

For example，rental expenditure for self-owned properties will be calculated at *market price rather than historical cost.*
------------------------------
Yes, FMV instead of historical cost should be adopted, it's more reasonable.


----------



## Beidou2020

Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

lawl Guangdong is closing in on the Indian economy. With the Rupee weakening and Renminbi strengthening, the dollar value of Guangdong's economy will soon surpass the Indian economy. That will be highly embarrassing for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Why are you people comparing China to India again?


----------



## Kyle Sun

I like GD BBQ very much ,and I miss COW combination soup!



S10 said:


> Why are you people comparing China to India again?


Because we are both big developing country and we are neighbor also.


----------



## S10

Kyle Sun said:


> I like GD BBQ very much ,and I miss COW combination soup!
> 
> 
> Because we are both big developing country and we are neighbor also.


You should not measure yourself against someone worse than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

S10 said:


> You should not measure yourself against someone worse than you.


I am not against India , just compare!


----------



## Beidou2020

S10 said:


> Why are you people comparing China to India again?



We are comparing Guangdong province to the whole of India.
That's a fair comparison.

Just one province of China is good enough to embarrass the whole of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

CRH380A high - speed EMU factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Era of renminbi dawns as China’s influence grows - FT.com

*Currency is set to acquire international status in three years*

“The Chinese currency, the renminbi, is not terribly well known at the moment, but over my lifetime it’s going to become almost as familiar as the US dollar.” So said George Osborne during a recent visit to Shanghai.

At first glance, this might seem unrealistic. The renminbi is hardly a global investment currency and barely registers on central bank balance sheets. So any change would require a profound shift in the financial landscape.

Yet the renminbi is evolving at a remarkable pace. As a medium of exchange and unit of account, it is on course to acquire international status in three years; in 10, it may unseat the dollar as the world’s reserve currency.

The renminbi’s growing stature is visible on many fronts. The first is trade. History shows the currencies of countries that play an important role in the global economy have developed into major players on the world stage. And with China the globe’s biggest trading nation, the renminbi has momentum in its favour. It is already the world’s ninth most traded currency and recently replaced the euro as the second most heavily used in international trade finance.

So conditions are ripe for the renminbi to become a major trading currency over the next three years. By then it should account for about 5 per cent of global trade, a fivefold increase on the 2012 figure.

Its transformation into a global investment currency is also progressing rapidly. Here the catalysts are financial reform and capital market expansion. Under plans unveiled by President Xi Jinping, China aims to extend the yield curve for government bonds and create a capital market that serves the needs of a broad range of borrowers and investors, domestic and foreign. This development, alongside a prospective widening of the renminbi’s trading band, should boost the currency’s credentials as an international investment vehicle.

China’s renminbi-denominated debt market is already the largest in emerging markets. The volume of international bonds outstanding has expanded by some 800 per cent during the past three years and the market has played host to foreign issuers such as McDonald’s and Caterpillar.

While the market is largely off limits to international investors, Mr Xi’s reforms suggest this situation will soon reverse. So, in five years, the renminbi should become a top-three issuing currency in the international bond market alongside the euro and dollar. 

*Ground to make up*
It is as an international reserve currency that the renminbi has most ground to make up. Currently only 0.01 per cent of world central bank foreign exchange reserves are held in renminbi. That compares with 60 per cent in dollars and 25 per cent in euros. But this tiny percentage masks an underlying reorientation towards the renminbi – a process that began in 2005 when China abandoned fixed exchange rates.

Before then the dollar was the only reference point for developing world central banks. By some distance the largest constituent of policy makers’ foreign exchange assets, it exerted a big influence on the behaviour of emerging market currencies.

Since 2005, however, a different pattern has emerged. The dollar’s pull on emerging market currencies – or the co-movement between the dollar and other units – has waned. Previously, when the dollar moved 1 per cent, emerging market currencies would head in the same direction by an average of 0.8 per cent. Today, the co-movement is closer to 0.5 per cent. 

*Scene is set*
The dollar’s loss has been the renminbi’s gain. Where it once had no influence at all, a 1 per cent move in the renminbi today causes a 0.1 to 0.2 per cent shift in other emerging currencies. As China’s economic influence grows, this tendency can only strengthen. Should trends persist, the currency could account for 30 per cent of central bank foreign exchange reserves by 2025, when it begins to threaten the dollar’s reserve currency status.

An obstacle on the path to renminbi dominance is China itself. It has shown reluctance to open up its capital account, while its export-dependent economy and huge holdings of US Treasuries mean policies that lead to currency appreciation are not necessarily favoured by policy makers.

But the benefits of an international currency – low borrowing costs and reduced exchange rate risk – should eventually prove too alluring for the Chinese authorities to ignore. The scene is set, then, for the unit to come of age and for renminbi-denominated securities to evolve into core holdings for global investors, probably at the expense of US dollar assets. The era of the renminbi is upon us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

China may have surpassed the United States to become the world's largest trader in 2013 as its export and import volume between January and November significantly exceeded that of the US, not a few observers and scholars believed.

They thought China was to take the throne as the world's largest economy from the US in 2012 but due to different methods of calculation, China's trade figure was ruled $15.64 billion lower than the US.

Since then China has become the biggest trading partner to 126 countries in the world and the second biggest trading partner to 79 countries. It has also been the world's largest exporter for four consecutive years.

Between January and November 2013, the total value of China's exports and imports reached $3.77 trillion, according to the General Administration of Customs of the People's Republic of China and Shanghai's China Business News. While the US Department of Commerce's figure showed the US trade over the first ten months in 2013 reached $3.26 trillion.

Based on previous experience and growth, the total export volume of China's trade last year is estimated to have reached $4.14 trillion, which will have been the first time the country's trade volume breaches the $4 trillion benchmark.

The US would have to have exported and imported US$0.88 trillion in November and December to catch up with China's figure, which many think impossible.

The exact trade figures for China are scheduled to be announced next week and those of the US in February.

If China were to win the world's largest trader title from the US, it would certainly elevate China's status in the world economy but may also trigger a trade competition between the US and China, said Tu Xinquan from the University of International Business and Economics in Beijing.

The country's trade surplus in 2013 is expected to have exceeded $240 billion, which will be the highest recorded since the 2008 financial crisis. The US may use trade barriers and demand renminbi appreciation to regain its title in response.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

The money is not everything, but everthing has its price.


----------



## cirr

*China’s car sales easily beat the 20 million mark*

*China became the first country in which more than 20 million vehicles were sold in any given year as automakers from leading Toyota to General Motors or Volkswagen AG delivered a record number of cars in the country.*

*According to the state-backed China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, total deliveries rose 14 % to 21.98 million units last year and may exceed 24 million in 2014. Last year’s sales of passenger vehicles, excluding buses and commercial trucks, climbed to 17.93 million – or 15 % more than the U.S. auto industry.*

*While China’s motorization has been a boon for foreign automakers – all the major ones saw record sales in the country in 2013 – pressure is building on the government to step in as pollution chokes residents and traffic congestion turns roads into parking lots. With air quality deteriorating so much that children and the elderly are regularly warned to stay indoors, Beijing is tightening its vehicle quotas and Tianjin is capping the number of licenses issued this year.*

*GM, which counts China as its biggest market, saw sales climb 11 % to 3.16 million in the country last year. Though the Detroit-based carmaker outsold all foreign automakers in China for eight straight years, it may lose that lead when Volkswagen reports 2013 figures later this month. The Wolfsburg, Germany-based company surpassed its previous annual record by selling 2.96 million vehicles in the first 11 months.*

*Ford, which got a late start in China, benefited from the popularity of its Focus car, helping the company post the biggest growth among major foreign automakers. China deliveries surged 49 % to 935,813 units, outselling Toyota on annual basis for the first time.*

*Toyota, the global leader in auto sales, fell to No. 6 among foreign automakers in China, though Japanese carmakers rebounded from the backlash of 2012. Its sales climbed 9.2 % to a record 917,500 units. Nissan and Honda also sold a record number of vehicles after posting declines in 2012.*

*Ford’s Focus was the best-selling car last year, while Great Wall’s Haval topped SUV sales. Chinese brands saw their combined market share at home shrink 1.6 percentage points to 40.3 percent, according to the auto group. Their exports dropped 7.5 percent, the first decline in five years, because of unstable overseas demand and insufficient competitiveness.*

*Via Bloomberg*






*by Aurel Niculescu (my Google+) - Thursday, January 9th, 2014 - filed under Industry, News, Sales Reports. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

China helps save the american auto industry!


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> China helps save the american auto industry!


 Sadly the Japanese ones as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> There are a number of changes in the way GDP is calculated。
> 
> For example，*rental expenditure for self-owned properties will be calculated at market price rather than historical cost。*The current GDP data put the value added of both owner- and tenant-occupied housing at an average of just Rmb1,868 a year or Rmb156 a month per household (both rural and urban). By contrast, US GDP data assumes about $1,200 a month per household.
> 
> *R&D expenditure will be counted as capital formation，which added the US GDP by about 2.5%。*
> 
> 
> 
> The System of National Accounts 2008 (2008 SNA) is the latest version of the international statistical standard for the national accounts, adopted by the United Nations Statistical Commission (UNSC).
> 
> The 2008 SNA is an update of the System of National Accounts, 1993 (1993 SNA). The update was in 2003 entrusted to the Intersecretariat Working Group on National Accounts (ISWGNA) to address issues brought about by changes in the economic environment, advances in methodological research and the needs of users.
> 
> The first seventeen chapters of the 2008 SNA comprising the accounting rules, the accounts and tables, and their integration were adopted by the UNSC in 2008; chapters 18 to 29, comprising the interpretations and extensions of the accounts and tables of the System, were adopted by the UNSC in 2009.
> 
> The 2008 SNA is the result of a process that was notable for its transparency and the wide involvement of the international statistical community, both of which were made possible by the innovative use of the project's website Towards 2008 SNA as a communication tool. In its adoption of the 2008 SNA the UNSC encouraged Member States, regional and sub-regional organizations to implement its recommendations and use it for the national and international reporting of national accounts statistics.
> 
> Being a conceptual framework, the 2008 SNA does not attempt to provide comprehensive compilation guidance on how to make estimates nor is it descriptive in setting priorities which accounts and tables should be implemented or expresses norms on the frequency and format of their presentation. For practical compilation guidance, international agencies have developed separate handbooks like the handbooks of national accounting prepared by the United Nations Statistics Division.
> 
> A number of research issues have emerged during the update of the 1993 SNA, but where more extensive consideration is needed than what was possible in the course of the update process. These issues are listed in Annex 4 of the 2008. More information on these and emerging research issues and recommendations on the outcome of the research can be found at under the Research agenda.


 
that's the biggest reason why it's being rigged. Now US can claim their economy grew 2+2.5=4.5%. I don't like the new method to be honest as there are room for manipulation, depending what you classify as R&D instead of actual expenditure as per IFRS guidelines, assuming they are following those guidelines. 

Just like inflation numbers are rigged in the US and Canada to keep the inflation level at 4.5% instead of close to 10% as reported by Shadowstats. they achieved this by using substitution method, ie. if AAA steak has gone up 40% last year, than they will use low grade steak as substitution. If I remember correctly, fuel costs are not part of calcuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

terranMarine said:


> Sadly the Japanese ones as well.


it is a good slap on the face of our auto engineers actually when our own cars only hold 40% of the markets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China first to consume 20 million vehicles a year, annual sales rise by 14% *
By Bloomberg | 10 Jan, 2014, 12.52AM IST


> BEIJING: *China became the first country in which more than 20-million vehicles were sold in any given year *as Toyota Motor to General Motors and Volkswagen delivered a record number of cars there. Total deliveries rose 14% to 21.98-million units last year and may exceed 24 million in 2014, the state-backed China Association of Automobile Manufacturers said on Thursday in Beijing. Last year's sales of passenger vehicles, excluding buses and commercial trucks, climbed to 17.93-million — or 15% more than the US auto industry — and may increase 9% to 11% this year, it said.
> 
> * "As more and more big cities put in place restriction measures, automakers will have to count on smaller cities and inland areas for growth,*" said Harry Chen, a Shenzhen-based analyst with Guotai Junan Securities Co. "Local automakers will really need to bring on their A-game to compete with foreign joint ventures to survive."
> 
> 
> GM, which counts China as its biggest market, saw sales climb 11 per cent to 3.16 million in the country last year. Though the Detroit-based carmaker outsold all foreign automakers in China for eight straight years, it may lose that lead when Volkswagen reports 2013 figures later this month. The Wolfsburg, Germany-based company surpassed its previous annual record by selling 2.96 million vehicles in the first 11 months. Ford, which got a late start in China, benefited from the popularity of its Focus car, helping the company post the biggest growth among major foreign automakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Beijing has car plate lottery rule,you will be considered extremely lucky to get a permit to buy a car here.Shanghai is even more difficult,but that doesn't seem to affect car sale boom in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

2 HRS AGOASIA
*China Export Data Suggest West’s Recovery Remains Tepid*
*Export Growth Weakens in December, Highlighting Challenges*

*China Export Data Suggest West’s Recovery Remains Tepid - Wall Street Journal - WSJ.com*

China's export growth weakened in December, casting doubt on a hoped-for recovery in demand from the U.S. and Europe.

By Richard Silk






In this Dec. 10, 2013, photo, trucks carry containers that were unloaded from a ship at a port in Qingdao, in eastern China's Shandong province.

Associated Press
BEIJING—China’s export growth weakened in December, casting doubt on a hoped-for recovery in demand from the U.S. and Europe.

Exports in December were up just 4.3% compared with the same month a year earlier, down from a much stronger 12.7% year-over-year rise in November, according to customs data released on Friday.

China’s traditionally important export sector faces a range of challenges, from higher labor and land costs to an appreciating currency that eats into its competitiveness..

As the U.S. and Europe regain economic momentum, experts expect China to benefit from better export demand. But the slow pace of improvement in December was a letdown for many.

“The lift from developed markets has not been as strong as expected,” said Junwei Sun, an economist at HSBC Holdings PLC. “This year might be a better year [for exporters], but the pace of improvement could be very modest.”

The poor export growth may in part be due to more than trade flows. China’s State Administration of Foreign Exchange said in December it was tightening supervision of trade financing to stop speculative “hot money” flows from being disguised as trade. That likely dragged down an already weak growth number, Ms. Sun said Friday.

Official data showed a jump in December 2012 that many economists attributed to capital flows misreported as trade.

By contrast, the latest import figures were strong, beating forecasts with an 8.3% year-over-year rise in December, up from 5.3% in November. They were boosted by high raw-material shipments. China brought in 6.33 million barrels a day of crude oil in December, a record, and copper, iron ore and plastic imports were up strongly, too. That could indicate that companies are building up inventories again after running them down earlier in the year, said Shuang Ding, an economist at Citigroup, but he cautioned that the trend may not last long.

“I don’t think this represents a sustained restocking across the economy,” he said. “Domestic demand remains quite sluggish.”

Still, strong imports meant that the country’s trade surplus—the difference between exports and imports—narrowed to $25.6 billion, from $33.8 billion the previous month. The decline relieves a source of potential tension with the U.S., where some politicians worry that China keeps its currency too cheap, benefiting its exporters but hitting China’s potential as a market for U.S. goods.

Exports totaled $2.21 trillion for the year as a whole, up 7.9% from 2012, while imports rose 7.3% to $1.95 trillion. Total trade grew 7.6% in 2013, narrowly missing the official target of 8% trade growth.

China’s Customs Administration predicts that the country’s trade will improve compared with 2013 as demand from the West improves.

“China’s foreign trade will continue to grow steadily as long as there are no unexpected global or domestic events this year,” said customs spokesman Zheng Yuesheng at a press briefing where the information was released.

Bulk commodity prices will likely continue to stay at a low level, which will help lower China imports costs and boost the competitiveness of Chinese exports, Mr. Zheng added.

–Yajun Zhang contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*China surpasses US as world's largest trading nation*




*



*
*China has overtaken the US in annual trade in goods, according to official figures. Photograph: Mark Lennihan/AP*​


*

Beijing describes 2013 figures as 'a landmark milestone' as annual trade in goods passes the $4tn mark for the first time*


China became the world's largest trading nation in 2013, overtaking the US in what Beijing described as "a landmark milestone" for the country.


*China's annual trade in goods passed the $4tn (£2.4tn) mark for the first time last year according to official data, after exports from the world's second largest economy rose 7.9% to $2.21tn and imports rose 7.3% to $1.95tn.*


*As a result total trade rose 7.6% over the year to $4.16tn. The US is yet to publish its 2013 trade figures, but with trade totalling $3.5tn in the first 11 months of the year, it is unlikely to beat China.*


The shift in the trading pecking order reflected China's rising global dominance, despite a slowdown in economic growth last year.


Zheng Yuesheng, a spokesman for China's customs administration, said: "It is very likely that China overtook the US to become the world's largest trading country in goods in 2013 for the first time. This is a landmark milestone for our nation's foreign trade development."


*China had already become the world's largest exporter of goods in 2009.*


The country's trade surplus rose 12.8% in 2013 to almost $260bn, but the December surplus of $25.6bn was down 17.4% and fell short of the $31.15bn predicted by economists in a Reuters poll.


Stan Shamu, market strategist at IG, described the December figure as "a high-quality miss once dissected".


*"Imports were up 8.3%, easily surpassing expectations of 5% and showing the second highest nominal reading ever recorded. While exports missed estimates at +4.3% (as opposed to the expected +5%), the value of exports was the highest ever recorded."*


There have been concerns in recent months over the accuracy of the country's trade data, with speculation that some Chinese companies have overstated their exports to circumvent controls on cross-border transactions and bring more cash into the country.


However analysts said a recent clampdown on such activity was likely to result in more accurate data. In May last year China's foreign exchange regulator, the state administration of foreign exchange, announced plans to more closely scrutinise exports paperwork and impose tougher penalties where deals had been faked.


Sun Junwei, China economist at HSBC in Beijing, said: "Recent measures could be working to squeeze out these fake trade activities. We actually think these activities would be relatively contained this year compared with last year."



*SOURCE:


THE GUARDIAN*


China surpasses US as world's largest trading nation | Business | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Report back when annual trade in goods passes the 6 trillion USD mark。

Perhaps 2018 when China also becomes the world's largest economy？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

Low key。 China need to continue to move forward in the right direction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

BEIJING: The Bank of China (BOC) has launched a bond worth 2.5 billion yuan ($413 million) in London as part of its attempts to internationalize the Chinese currency. This is the first such Chinese move in the West. 

The Chinese bonds would be listed on the London Stock Exchange and funds raised would be retained in London and used to further develop offshore Chinese currency market and trade between China and the UK, BOC said after launching the issue on Friday. 

China had earlier tried to increase yuan's usage in Asia and Africa. Beijing has so far concentrated on currency swap agreements and trade settlements to internationalize its currency in poorer countries that get Chinese financial aid and loans. 

Bank of China launches 2.5 billion yuan bond in London - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## elis



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

that's crazy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Old stat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese YUAN overtakes EURO, becomes 2nd most popular TRADE FINANCE CURRENCY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Venture Capital: How Chinese Yuan has overtaken Euro





IT says that as China becoming the biggest trader in the world,in future trade China would like to use Yuan instead of other currencies,which is more controllable and China can print as much as she wants...interesting idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Geely, Volvo break ground on new Taizhou production site
*
2014-01-14

wantchinatimes.com

Geely, a leading Chinese auto brand, broke ground on a new production base in the coastal economic technology and development zone in Taizhou city of Zhejiang province, marking a milestone in the company's development. A replacement for the company's existing production base in the Luqiang district of Taizhou, the *project calls for investment of 12.1 billion yuan (US$2 billion)* and boasts annual capacity of 200,000 passenger cars. The new base will accommodate production facilities for both finished cars and key components and parts and will double as the company's R&D center. It will mainly turn out the V, a next-generation small car model jointly developed by Geely and Volvo, according to the Beijing-based Economic Observer.

Volvo will also contribute to the investment for the project, which will become the automaker's third production base in China, on top of the factories in Chengdu, Sichuan province, and Daqing in Heilongjiang province. Following the inauguration of the European R&D center of Geely one year ago, the new production base is a new fruit of the integration of Geely and Volvo, the latter acquired by the Chinese automaker in 2009.

The project represents a major step forward for Li Shufu, Geely chairman, in realizing his dream of elevating the status of Volvo in the Chinese market to a similar level as that of Audi, as well as being able to rival Benz and BMW on the global market. Li envisions annual sales of 600,000 Volvo cars in China, with a capacity of 20 million cars, as Volvo sold 300,000 cars in Europe, with a capacity of 12 million cars, in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*CHINA’S TRADE CROSSED $4 TN IN 2013, INDIA STILL WAY BEHIND*
Saturday, 11 January 2014 | PNS | New Delhi


> *World’s two biggest countries in terms of population, China and India on Friday posted their respective trade figures. The two countries together hold nearly 36.79 per cent of the world’s population with China being the most populated country of the world. But, despite having higher requirements, China continues to be in trade surplus while India is still trying to tackle deficit.*
> 
> Indeed China is a bigger economy but it is shocking to see how far behind we are still lagging. According to the December trade numbers released by Chinese authorities, country’s total trade rose by 6.2 per cent to $ 389.8 billion. China’s net exports for the same period stood at $ 207.7 billion with a rise of 4.3 per cent. Imports on the other hand grew by 8.3 per cent to $ 182.1 billion. Due to the rise in country’s imports, China’s surplus fell sharply by 17.4 per cent to $ 25.6 billion, Zheng Yuesheng, spokesman for the General Administration of Customs said.
> 
> On the other hand, India’s trade data had only one thing to cheer for. Due to the restrains imposed by the Government on gold imports, country’s imports fell and in turn reducing the deficit. Total trade of the country grew by 7.6 per cent to $ 62.7 billion during December. Total exports expanded marginally by 3.49 per cent to $ 26.3 billion while imports registered a sharp fall of 15.25 per cent to $ 36.4 billion.
> 
> Supported by a steep decline in imports, country’s deficit narrowed to $ 10.1 billion in December against the trade gap of $ 9.21 billion In November. Country’s imports reduced as gold and silver imports in December dropped to $ 1.77 billion from $5.6 billion in the same month a year ago, although they were higher than $1.05 billion in November.
> 
> It the same story if the trade figures of the two countries for the period of January- December are compared. While China’s total trade crossed the $ 4 trillion mark, India’s net trade stood at $ 781.24 billion approximately. China posted net exports of $ 2.21 trillion during January- December last year while imports stood at $ 1.95 trillion of the same period. In the same time period, India reported net exports of $ 313 billion and imports of $468.24 billion approximately.
> 
> While China’s trade surplus expanded to $ 259.75 billion, India posted a trade deficit of $ 155.24 billion. Thus apart from being similar in the population scale, Chinese economy has successfully tackled the overflow of population and maintained the economy in surplus by effectively utilising all the resources it has.
> 
> For India, things are still lagging way behind and even after a slid in imports, trade situation has not improved. Previously, the Government kept blaming the increase in gold imports as the root cause of rise in deficit and this time the blame has been shifted to falling shipments of petroleum products which have dented the December export figures which have fallen to their six- month lows.
> 
> Petroleum exports, which contribute significantly to the country’s trade basket, declined 16 per cent last month to $4.8 billion. On the other hand, exports of all major commodities, including engineering goods, ready-made garments, chemicals, cotton yarn, rice and plastic, have shown considerable growth during December.
> 
> Voicing their concerns towards overall trade situation of the country, industry urged the Government to act quickly and help in revive country’s exports. Rafeeq Ahmed, President of the Federation of Indian Export Organisations, said, “Efforts are required to keep export growth in double-digits. We are not happy with a modest growth of 3.49 per cent in exports in December.” Engineering Export Promotion Council’s Chairman, Snupam Shah further added, “The Government should commit itself to help exporters so that they can further improve the situation and take the export growth higher.”
> 
> China’s trade crossed $4 tn in 2013, India still way behind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Huawei now the world’s third latest smartphone manufacturer*
by Luke Johnson 06 January 2014 


> Huawei has seen a meteoritic rise to prominence in the smartphone scene in recent years, with the Chinese company confirming it is now the world’s third largest smartphone manufacturer.
> 
> Speaking during its CES 2014 press conference, the budget handset manufacturer announced that sales trackers now have it marked out as having entered the podium positions of the world’s leading smartphone manufacturers.
> 
> *Lagging behind the powerhouse likes of Samsung and Apple only, Huawei has now overtaken former giants such as Nokia and BlackBerry in global handset sales.*
> 
> “We are now the number three smartphone manufacturer in the world,” Colin Giles, the Executive Vice President of the Huawei Consumer Business Group said.
> 
> He went on to reveal that the company shifted a staggering 52 million smartphones during 2013, up on just 32 million handsets the year before.
> 
> Breaking down the company’s 2013 sales, Huawei showed that its saw dramatic quarter over quarter rises, jumping from 10 million Q1 sales up to a hefty 17.5 million handset sales in Q4.
> 
> With the likes of the Huawei Ascend P6 and Huawei Ascend Mate having seen the Chinese maker edge closer to the industry’s big players in 2013, Giles has suggested that improving brand awareness has played a major role in increasing sales.
> 
> “Huawei’s brand awareness between 2012 and 2013 increased by over 100 per cent,” he stated.
> 
> Having risen to become the world’s third largest smartphone manufacturer, Huawei has started 2014 in strong fashion, officially unveiling the new Huawei Ascend Mate 2.


----------



## shuttler

*"largest"
Take down apple next!*


----------



## shuttler

In our media we only focus on our own performance versus our performance of last year, last month and our target.
Hardly another nation is mentioned for a comparison


----------



## Fahad Khan 2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## banvanaxl

shuttler said:


> In our media we only focus on our own performance versus our performance of last year, last month and our target.
> Hardly another nation is mentioned for a comparison



Sound lame doesn't it 

Well mate thats one of the advantages you have living in a country with state owned media. In India you have 87236728647285675 news papers,magazines, news channels and radio networks e-papers .. blah blah and blah .. all vying for the same piece of the pie.

You can't sell without creating sensation or controversy .. and thats exactly why you have stuff like the above written piece.

Like I said .. bloody lame .. but there you have it. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

banvanaxl said:


> Sound lame doesn't it
> 
> Well mate thats one of the advantages you have living in a country with state owned media. In India you have 87236728647285675 new papers, news channels and radio networks all vying for the same piece of the pie.
> 
> You can't sell without creating sensation or controversy .. and thats exactly why you have stuff like the above written piece.
> 
> Like I said .. bloody lame .. but there you have it. :/



I dont think that is the main issue
We have our own self to beat, for better or worse we deal with it
Our media hardly mention anything about our neigbour's economic performance. Not even that was high on our agenda on internet forums. Only on very contentious issues like what we are dealing with japan over the territorial claims then we have a random comparison. On normal periodic reporting we never single one country out for comparison


----------



## banvanaxl

shuttler said:


> I dont think that is the main issue
> We have our own self to beat, for better or worse we deal with it
> Our media hardly mention anything about our neigbour's economic performance. Not even that was high on our agenda on internet forums. Only on very contentious issues like what we are dealing with japan over the territorial claims then we have a random comparison. On normal periodic reporting we never single one country out for comparison




But you do see why .. right ? 

News sells, controversial/uncomplimentary news sells way more than regular news.
As somebody living outside India I'd say its stupid to sensationalise an article just to attract more clicks/readers but as an Indian I'd say .. alright atleast we've got free press 

Its all very screwed up ..


----------



## shuttler

I may draw this as the perpectives of how China and india look at matters differently

Last week the first major badminton tournaments kicked off in the new year in South Korea
It was a regret for Team China!

We only have these results:

tournamentsoftware.com - Victor Korea Open 2014 - Matches

Check our by dating back the performance of indian players

and I remembered very well in one or 2 tournaments of last year or earlier where indian players beat our top ranked players randomly in a game or 2 and immediately the huge eruption of euphoria around your towns!


----------



## banvanaxl

Well either model has it's pros and cons.
While you may not be getting the whole picture from your news agencies, We get a very biased picture. Either it is painted in a way so awesome you are like .. "Omg we are so uber" or written in a way that makes you go "I feel like my granny just died".

If you think that is bad you should watch some of our news channels viz Zee News or news 24.. all the anchors speak with a faux baritone. They maybe reading out a news bit about a tuppeny burglary but their tone will have you imagine somebody just nuked Delhi ...


----------



## shuttler

China saves Volvo and makes it profitable!

*Volvo chief says company returned to profitability in 2013| Reuters

Samuelsson attributed the turnaround to Volvo's successful restructuring of its distribution network in China, which led to a 46 percent boost last year in volume in that country to 61,146 vehicles, as well as to an overhauling of its cost structure globally.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Each China use China phone, then Huawei has steady huge sale of their smartphone.
Btw, my brother in law using Huawei ...

My current trust in Sony smartphone, because as I checked by myself, Samsung smartphone is not good enough.

For Flatscreen TV, it's Sharp not Samsung, LG, Chinese brand, ... is the good quality TV.

So as a consumer, at this moment, I tend to change my like back to Japan brand !!!
Quality over the Quantity ... ( so bestselling is not what make sure the good ).


----------



## cirr

_Tuesday, January 14, 2014 - 21:31
_
*China 2013 FX Reserves Rise A Record $508 Bln To $3.82 Tln*

BEIJING (MNI) - China's pile of foreign exchange reserves rose a record $508 billion in 2013 to $3.82 trillion, People's Bank of China data released Wednesday suggested.

Reserves rose $157.3 billion in the fourth quarter alone, according to MNI calculations of PBOC full-year data.

That compares with $166 billion during the third quarter, while 2013's full-year rise dwarfed the previous year's $130.44 billion and was greater than the previous record, set in 2007, of $462 billion.

In a sharp reversal of 2012's difficult conditions, including an unprecedented spate of outflows, Chinese authorities last year were grappling with a sizeable influx of capital which had been stirred by a combination of wavering over tightening at the Federal Reserve and China's relatively high interest rates and currency appreciation.

*People's Bank of China Vice-Governor Yi Gang said recently that the costs of foreign exchange reserve accumulation now outweigh the benefits*. His comments indicate that Beijing's appetite for market interventions to hold down the yuan is fading, though analysts are sceptical.

Despite background noise about outflow risks associated with Fed tapering and Beijing's ambitious capital account reform plans, *Capital Economics in London has forecast another $500 billion rise in foreign exchange reserves this year*.

The yuan was trading at 6.0439 shortly after Wednesday's data release, off Tuesday's record post-reform closing high of 6.0412.

MNI | China 2013 FX Reserves Rise A Record $508 Bln To $3.82 Tln

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Villagers from Jianshe Village in a remote corner of Sichuan province distributing year-end cash bonus：



























All 100 yuan ($16.55) bills. 

The fund is out of the village's Farming Cooperative。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

cirr said:


> _Tuesday, January 14, 2014 - 21:31
> _
> *China 2013 FX Reserves Rise A Record $508 Bln To $3.82 Tln*
> 
> BEIJING (MNI) - China's pile of foreign exchange reserves rose a record $508 billion in 2013 to $3.82 trillion, People's Bank of China data released Wednesday suggested.
> 
> Reserves rose $157.3 billion in the fourth quarter alone, according to MNI calculations of PBOC full-year data.
> 
> That compares with $166 billion during the third quarter, while 2013's full-year rise dwarfed the previous year's $130.44 billion and was greater than the previous record, set in 2007, of $462 billion.
> 
> In a sharp reversal of 2012's difficult conditions, including an unprecedented spate of outflows, Chinese authorities last year were grappling with a sizeable influx of capital which had been stirred by a combination of wavering over tightening at the Federal Reserve and China's relatively high interest rates and currency appreciation.
> 
> *People's Bank of China Vice-Governor Yi Gang said recently that the costs of foreign exchange reserve accumulation now outweigh the benefits*. His comments indicate that Beijing's appetite for market interventions to hold down the yuan is fading, though analysts are sceptical.
> 
> Despite background noise about outflow risks associated with Fed tapering and Beijing's ambitious capital account reform plans, *Capital Economics in London has forecast another $500 billion rise in foreign exchange reserves this year*.
> 
> The yuan was trading at 6.0439 shortly after Wednesday's data release, off Tuesday's record post-reform closing high of 6.0412.
> 
> MNI | China 2013 FX Reserves Rise A Record $508 Bln To $3.82 Tln



It is growing by leaps and bounds but What good will it do?? Why hold so much reserves which doesn't bring any returns?? 

Especially for China (exports>imports) anything beyond six months worth of import needs is way too conservative and cautious approach. 

The day United States devalues its currency then all the world reserves get devalued because the reserves are skewed in favor of dollars. This hoarding of dollars by China and other countries of the world is the reason what keeps the dollars value steady.
Dollar does have intrinsic value but it is overvalued in my opinion. 

It is double whammy for China because they have not only accumulated huge dollar reserves but have financed United States debt to a tune of 1.3 trillion dollars by buying their bonds and treasuries. What if US decides to devalue their currency because of their growing debt burden???


----------



## shuttler

Inspur 浪潮 is all ready to challenge the dominant positions of IOH (IBM, Oracle, HP) in the servers segment launching its 天梭 Tiansuo TSKI servers:












Credit：server.51cto.com





*天梭 Tiansuo TS-KI server*
Credit：server.zol.com.cn

Here a vid：
浪潮

also on here：






Related news：
天梭K1：中国主机产业的第一面红旗-搜狐滚动


----------



## Fattyacids

my2cents said:


> It is growing by leaps and bounds but What good will it do?? Why hold so much reserves which doesn't bring any returns??
> 
> Especially for China (exports>imports) anything beyond six months worth of import needs is way too conservative and cautious approach.
> 
> The day United States devalues its currency then all the world reserves get devalued because the reserves are skewed in favor of dollars. This hoarding of dollars by China and other countries of the world is the reason what keeps the dollars value steady.
> Dollar does have intrinsic value but it is overvalued in my opinion.
> 
> It is double whammy for China because they have not only accumulated huge dollar reserves but have financed United States debt to a tune of 1.3 trillion dollars by buying their bonds and treasuries. What if US decides to devalue their currency because of their growing debt burden???



What good will it do? A country's foreign reserve is akin to a person's bank account balance. It's money for the country to spend.

No, the effect is exactly the opposite. When the Fed devalue the dollar, indirectly it inflates all other currencies and asset class. The intrinsic value of US dollar is its $16 trillion economy, still the largest in the world. 

International trade are mostly denominated in USD. If you have a big trade surplus, you will end up with chunks of USD. What do you do with it? Spend some and save the rest. How do save it? Buy US treasury bills, it's the benchmark of a risk free asset. What if the US decides to devalue? Fed had already devalued the dollar a few years back, it is now scaling back. Weak USD, higher asset prices, vice versa. But nothing changes coz you were already in USD from the start and international trade is still in USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

my2cents said:


> It is growing by leaps and bounds but What good will it do?? Why hold so much reserves which doesn't bring any returns??
> 
> Especially for China (exports>imports) anything beyond six months worth of import needs is way too conservative and cautious approach.
> 
> The day United States devalues its currency then all the world reserves get devalued because the reserves are skewed in favor of dollars. This hoarding of dollars by China and other countries of the world is the reason what keeps the dollars value steady.
> Dollar does have intrinsic value but it is overvalued in my opinion.
> 
> It is double whammy for China because they have not only accumulated huge dollar reserves but have financed United States debt to a tune of 1.3 trillion dollars by buying their bonds and treasuries. What if US decides to devalue their currency because of their growing debt burden???



when the Fed devalues their currency by QE it hurts everyone holding USD demoninated assets in which we are not the majority holder, usa and foreign corporations, sovereignty funds, usa citizens, persioners + pension and trust funds , japan all together suffer more than China's assets in usd

Buying into the usa treasury securities has pros and cons. It channels a huge chunk of us dollars back into the us economy through our trade surpluses whereby the liquidity of the us dollar help avoid the Fed printing more money with the effect of further devaluation so in a way keeping RMB against the dollar away from appreciating any further

Meantime the trade surplus help us forage into mergers and acquistions of not just US but global companies with potentials / real estates on the cheap foreign currencies and strong RMB

*****************************
*Raise the bar of poverty subsidies! More subdised housing, scholarships please!
Give a handsome raise to our researchers engineers scientists teachers/professors soldiers people working in the medical profession 
and
bring our good scientists and engineers back!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

Thanks for the reply guys...appreciate your positive outlook. 

I know I am portraying a doomsday picture but United States still has lot of tricks upon its sleeves... so better to watch out. 

No country would like to devalue their currency artificially and put their public at risk. But don't you think it is a dangerous loop to keep sustaining their spending spree like there is no tomorrow and look at the impasse over their spending limit. I believe your credit agency reduced united states economic outlook a notch. Does it mean you will buy less of their bonds and treasuries??


----------



## bolo

my2cents said:


> Thanks for the reply guys...appreciate your positive outlook.
> 
> I know I am portraying a doomsday picture but United States still has lot of tricks upon its sleeves... so better to watch out.
> 
> No country would like to devalue their currency artificially and put their public at risk. But don't you think it is a dangerous loop to keep sustaining their spending spree like there is no tomorrow and look at the impasse over their spending limit. I believe your credit agency reduced united states economic outlook a notch. Does it mean you will buy less of their bonds and treasuries??


 
China is also using it's reserves to buy gold as a hedge against the devaluation of USD or at least that is what I read but do hope they are doing so. However they started to buy less USD as reserves. The article indicated the reserves have risen by $500B but did not indicate if it's mainly USD or other currencies.


----------



## my2cents

bolo said:


> China is also using it's reserves to buy gold as a hedge against the devaluation of USD or at least that is what I read but do hope they are doing so. However they started to buy less USD as reserves. The article indicated the reserves have risen by $500B but did not indicate if it's mainly USD or other currencies.




How much of returns do you get by buying into US treasuries?? About 2 percent if you account for inflation, It is always better to move into safer assets like gold and Euro.


----------



## shuttler

my2cents said:


> How much of returns do you get by buying into US treasuries?? About 2 percent if you account for inflation, It is always better to move into safer assets like gold and Euro.



you need to take some economic primer
the T-bonds for 30 years is about 3~4%
Gold and currency investments are volative and if you are buying them in volumes the prices go up immediately
but having said that we are also diversifying our investment portfolio as well.
The purchase of american T securities are just part and parcel of our portfolio and just dont look into the amount of our FX reserve alone, we have more!


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> you need to take some economic primer
> the T-bonds for 30 years is about 3~4%
> Gold and currency investments are volative and if you are buying them in volumes the prices go up immediately
> but having said that we are also diversifying our investment portfolio as well.
> The purchase of american T securities are just part and parcel of our portfolio and just dont look into the amount of FX reserve alone.


 But by using fiat US currency to buy gold should be a strategy to kill the USD and appreciate your reserves at the same time  You are right that you can't buy gold in great quantities at once without driving up the value, China is doing it steadily.


----------



## shuttler

bolo said:


> But by using fiat US currency to buy gold should be a strategy to kill the USD and appreciate your reserves at the same time  You are right that you can't buy gold in great quantities at once without driving up the value, China is doing it steadily.



Gold right now is at all time low also is petroleum
I would prefer to build up our strategic oil reserves right now gradually and steadily!


----------



## Fattyacids

my2cents said:


> Thanks for the reply guys...appreciate your positive outlook.
> 
> I know I am portraying a doomsday picture but United States still has lot of tricks upon its sleeves... so better to watch out.
> 
> No country would like to devalue their currency artificially and put their public at risk. But don't you think it is a dangerous loop to keep sustaining their spending spree like there is no tomorrow and look at the impasse over their spending limit. I believe your credit agency reduced united states economic outlook a notch. Does it mean you will buy less of their bonds and treasuries??




What the US did was a classic Keynesian intervention to spur the economy. The goal is to lower long term interest rate, not so much to devalue its currency. To lower the yield, the Fed has to buy more treasury bond to push its price (bond price and its yield are inversely correlated) The treasury department coordinates by issuing more bonds. When more govt bonds are issued, money supply increases, currency value invariably fall--this is a side effect.

After a huge recession, quantitative easing is a generally accepted approach to avoid serious deflation risk, like what Japan went through for the last 15 years.

International trade payment is in USD. If we moved out of USD, where do you park you money? Gold and other currencies are all priced in the USD too. And they are negatively correlated with USD. It comes back to square one.
Regardless the credit rating, buying into treasury bill is still considered the risk-free asset class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> Gold right now is at all time low also is petroleum
> I would prefer to build up our strategic oil reserves right now gradually and steadily!


 They are also doing that as well. Hard assets and money generating assets are the way to go. Did you know why the Japs economy got crushed in the early 90s when people thought they were going to rule the world? They had a huge USD reserve at that time but decided to buy "show off" assets such as golf courses, the empire state building, etc. When the property value tanked, they lost a lot of $$$. Real estate is not the way to go.

China is doing diffrently, props to them. They are buying precious metals and natural resources companies.


----------



## shuttler

bolo said:


> They are also doing that as well. Hard assets and money generating assets are the way to go. Did you know why the Japs economy got crushed in the early 90s when people thought they were going to rule the world? They had a huge USD reserve at that time but decided to buy "show off" assets such as golf courses, the empire state building, etc. When the property value tanked, they lost a lot of $$$. Real estate is not the way to go.
> 
> China is doing diffrently, props to them. They are buying precious metals and natural resources companies.



I think the downward spiralling of the japanese economy was due to the Plaza Accord wherein the yankies had forced the japanese to appreciate their currency

I did not say investing heavily in real estate didnt I? read my posting above please
And I did not rule out buying gold as part of all options


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

I think that China is recycling the hot money inflows back into US bonds to prevent larger bubble's forming in the economy. So if the hot money one day should leave China then China simply pay the speculators back by not rolling over maturing US gov bonds.

China is now both the world's largest gold producer and importer. So it does seem that China is trying to diversify away from the US dollar.


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese airlines in it for the long haul*
English.news.cn 2014-01-13 09:13:4

Chinese airlines in it for the long haul - Xinhua | English.news.cn

By TODD BALAZOVIC


BEIJING, Jan. 13 (Xinhuanet) -- Chinese air carriers are chasing new horizons as an increasingly competitive domestic market drives them to seek new opportunities abroad. With the nation's outbound travel set to soar, Chinese airlines are banking on brand recognition to capitalize on the population's increasing appetite to work and travel abroad. As incomes enjoy steady growth, so too do foreign destinations hosting Chinese tourists.

China had the highest number of outbound tourists and amount of overseas spending in the world last year, according to a recent report released by the Tourist Research Center of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

Ninety-seven million Chinese traveled abroad in 2013, beating the 2012 mark by roughly 14 million, according to the China National Tourism Administration. The number is expected to exceed 100 million this year.

The report said that China's tourists have had the world's strongest purchasing power since 2012. They overtook German and US tourists as the world's biggest-spending travelers in 2012, spending $102 billion overseas, a 40-percent increase from 2011.

Last year, international traffic for China's three big carriers — Air China, China Eastern and China Southern — saw the number of international passengers increase by an average of 20 percent.

To meet demand, Hainan Airlines announced it will start a new nonstop service from Beijing to Boston, Massachusetts, in June.

"Business, leisure and educational travel and trade between the United States and China have been growing dramatically," Liang Pubin, managing director of Hainan Airlines in North America, said at the time of the announcement. "This wonderful new link will stimulate this growth via the important Boston gateway."

The new flight offers access for US visitors to more than 32 Chinese cities via Hainan Airlines' hub in Beijing.

For Boston, it means adding to the 21 million annual tourists to the city — with Chinese the fastest-growing demographic in visitors — as well as bringing business travelers to stimulate the local economy.

Last year, 1.7 million Chinese traveled to the US, an increase of 40 percent on 2012, according to figures from the US Department of State.

The surge in growth of Chinese going to the US is attributed to the US easing its visa policy in 2012 to entice more foreign tourists.

"Boston is the sixth-largest airline passenger market in the US to China and the largest without a nonstop service," says Richard Davey, secretary and chief executive of the Massachusetts Department of Transportation.

"This new route will help the regional economy, boost tourism and provide a convenient connection for tens of thousands of visitors.''

Early last year, Air China, the country's largest airline, was the first Chinese carrier to run direct flights to Geneva from Beijing. It also launched a new Chengdu-Frankfurt service.

As the UK market becomes increasingly important, China Southern Airlines opened its Guangzhou-London route in June 2012, at the time operating three flights a week. This later increased to five flights a week and, in September, started to operate with its new Boeing 787 aircraft.

While domestic travel figures continue to rise, price wars among airlines and the roll-out of the country's high-speed rail network mean companies operate on thin profits to stay competitive.

Furthering competition, the Chinese government has gradually eased regulations on the aviation industry, lifting a six-year ban on the establishment of independent air carriers and giving the green light to two new privately owned airlines.

But even as they seek greener pastures, their relatively late entry into the international travel arena has made it an uphill battle for Chinese airlines, says Andrew Herdman, director-general of the Association of Asia-Pacific Airlines.

"Chinese airlines do face competitive disadvantages when they go international — in terms of product, perception, brand awareness, distribution, capability and so on," he says.

"With the growth of incomes in China and the fact that we now have a lot of outbound travel, that plays to the strength of the Chinese airlines because they are brands that are well known to Chinese travelers.

"But historically, long-haul flights to China were inbound-focused and the market source was the EU and America, so the Chinese airlines have had a disadvantage in terms of brand awareness and distribution presence in those source markets."

The increasingly refined tastes of travelers from the Chinese mainland also add to the potential success of new long-haul routes operated by China's airlines.

While global alliance partnerships have ensured that the airlines operate to international standards, most well-to-do Chinese vacationers still opt to go with international brands because they are perceived as more luxurious, says Herdman.

"Sophisticated mainland customers are quite savvy about which brands they choose, as you can tell by the kind of cars they buy and the type of luxury goods they buy," he says.

"When it comes to which hotels they stay in and which airlines they favor, they are well aware they have a choice.

"It puts pressure on the mainland carriers to up their game in terms of product and service internationally."

Regardless of factors at play, enterprising mainland airlines are making headway in the US.

According to a survey by PricewaterhouseCoopers, US airlines last year operated 53 percent of the routes between the US and China, a drop of nearly 7 percent from the year before.

Chinese airlines were responsible for the remaining 47 percent.

(Source: China Daily)

Editor: Yang Yi


----------



## atatwolf

China’s economic problems have opened the door for 16 disparate countries, from Ethiopia and Mexico to Indonesia and Peru, to become global drivers of manufacturing growth, according to a new report issued today by Stratfor, a leading geopolitical intelligence firm. As early as January 2000, Stratfor forecast the slowdown and shift of the Chinese economy and the firm asserts that China is now at the limits of its low wage, high growth phase and that the “The Post-China 16” or “PC16” will succeed it.

*The PC16 by region:*


Indian Ocean Basin - Ethiopia, Kenya, Tanzania, Uganda, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, and Myanmar
South China Sea periphery - Cambodia, Laos, the Philippines, and Vietnam
Latin America - Dominican Republic, Mexico, Nicaragua, and Peru
Some of the countries on the list seem unlikely successors to an economic powerhouse like China, while others have been identified in reports by other firms. The list’s uniqueness is in its reliance on both quantitative and qualitative measurements and its geopolitical approach – meaning that it accounts for factors that purely economic or statistical models miss, such as cycles dictated by a country’s geography, conflict zones and political stability, demographics, diversity of natural resources, and infrastructure.

“Many of these countries might seem like long-shots but consider Japan’s meteoric rise after World War II or China’s after decades of Maoist chaos.” George Friedman, Stratfor’s Founder and Chairman explained. “If I would have told you in 1975 that China would be the second-largest economy in the world by the turn of the century, you’d have thought I was insane.”













*Recognizing the end of Chinese Economic Miracle*

Major shifts underway in the Chinese economy that Stratfor has forecast and discussed for years have now drawn the attention of the mainstream media. Many have asked when China would find itself in an economic crisis, to which we have answered that China has been there for awhile -- something not widely recognized outside China, and particularly not in the United States. A crisis can exist before it is recognized. The admission that a crisis exists is a critical moment, because this is when most others start to change their behavior in reaction to the crisis. The question we had been asking was when the Chinese economic crisis would finally become an accepted fact, thus changing the global dynamic.

Last week, the crisis was announced with a flourish. First, _The New York Times_ columnist and Nobel Prize-recipient Paul Krugman penned a piece titled "Hitting China's Wall." He wrote, "The signs are now unmistakable: China is in big trouble. We're not talking about some minor setback along the way, but something more fundamental. The country's whole way of doing business, the economic system that has driven three decades of incredible growth, has reached its limits. You could say that the Chinese model is about to hit its Great Wall, and the only question now is just how bad the crash will be."

Later in the week, Ben Levisohn authored a column in _Barron's_ called "Smoke Signals from China." He wrote, "In the classic disaster flick 'The Towering Inferno' partygoers ignored a fire in a storage room because they assumed it has been contained. Are investors making the same mistake with China?" He goes on to answer his question, saying, "Unlike three months ago, when investors were placing big bets that China's policymakers would pump cash into the economy to spur growth, the markets seem to have accepted the fact that sluggish growth for the world's second largest economy is its new normal."

Meanwhile, Goldman Sachs -- where in November 2001 Jim O'Neil coined the term BRICs and forecast that China might surpass the United States economically by 2028 -- cut its forecast of Chinese growth to 7.4 percent. 

_The New York Times_, _Barron's_ and Goldman Sachs are all both a seismograph of the conventional wisdom and the creators of the conventional wisdom. Therefore, when all three announce within a few weeks that China's economic condition ranges from disappointing to verging on a crash, it transforms the way people think of China. Now the conversation is moving from forecasts of how quickly China will overtake the United States to considerations of what the consequences of a Chinese crash would be. 

*Doubting China*
Suddenly finding Stratfor amid the conventional wisdom regarding China does feel odd, I must admit. Having first noted the underlying contradictions in China's economic growth years ago, when most viewed China as the miracle Japan wasn't, and having been scorned for not understanding the shift in global power underway, it is gratifying to now have a lot of company. Over the past couple of years, the ranks of the China doubters had grown. But the past few months have seen a sea change. We have gone from China the omnipotent, the belief that there was nothing the Chinese couldn't work out, to the realization that China no longer works.

It has not been working for some time. One of the things masking China's weakening has been Chinese statistics, which Krugman referred to as "even more fictional than most." China is a vast country in territory and population. Gathering information on how it is doing would be a daunting task, even were China inclined to do so. Instead, China understands that in the West, there is an assumption that government statistics bear at least a limited relationship to truth. Beijing accordingly uses its numbers to shape perceptions inside and outside China of how it is doing. The Chinese release their annual gross domestic product numbers in the third week of January (and only revise them the following year). They can't possibly know how they did that fast, and they don't. But they do know what they want the world to believe about their growth, and the world has believed them -- hence, the fantastic tales of economic growth. 

China in fact has had an extraordinary period of growth. The last 30 years have been remarkable, marred only by the fact that the Chinese started at such a low point due to the policies of the Maoist period. Growth at first was relatively easy; it was hard for China to do worse. But make no mistake: China surged. Still, basing economic performance on consumption, Krugman notes that China is barely larger economically than Japan. Given the compounding effects of China's guesses at GDP, we would guess it remains behind Japan, but how can you tell? We can say without a doubt that China's economy has grown dramatically in the past 30 years but that it is no longer growing nearly as quickly as it once did.

China's growth surge was built on a very unglamorous fact: Chinese wages were far below Western wages, and therefore the Chinese were able to produce a certain class of products at lower cost than possible in the West. The Chinese built businesses around this, and Western companies built factories in China to take advantage of the differential. Since Chinese workers were unable to purchase many of the products they produced given their wages, China built its growth on exports. 

For this to continue, China had to maintain its wage differential indefinitely. But China had another essential policy: Beijing was terrified of unemployment and the social consequences that flow from it. This was a rational fear, but one that contradicted China's main strength, its wage advantage. Because the Chinese feared unemployment, Chinese policy, manifested in bank lending policies, stressed preventing unemployment by keeping businesses going even when they were inefficient. China also used bank lending to build massive infrastructure and commercial and residential property. Over time, this policy created huge inefficiencies in the Chinese economy. Without recessions, inefficiencies develop. Growing the economy is possible, but not growing profitability. Eventually, the economy will be dragged down by its inefficiency. 

*Inflation vs. Unemployment*
As businesses become inefficient, production costs rise. And that leads to inflation. As money is lent to keep inefficient businesses going, inflation increases even more markedly. The increase in inefficiency is compounded by the growth of the money supply prompted by aggressive lending to keep the economy going. As this persisted over many years, the inefficiencies built into the Chinese economy have become staggering. 

The second thing to bear in mind is the overwhelming poverty of China, where 900 million people have an annual per capita income around the same level as Guatemala, Georgia, Indonesia or Mongolia ($3,000-$3,500 a year), while around 500 million of those have an annual per capita income around the same level as India, Nicaragua, Ghana, Uzbekistan or Nigeria ($1,500-$1,700). China's overall per capita GDP is around the same level as the Dominican Republic, Serbia, Thailand or Jamaica. Stimulating an economy where more than a billion people live in deep poverty is impossible. Economic stimulus makes sense when products can be sold to the public. But the vast majority of Chinese cannot afford the products produced in China, and therefore, stimulus will not increase consumption of those products. As important, stimulating demand so that inefficient factories can sell products is not only inflationary, it is suicidal. The task is to increase consumption, not to subsidize inefficiency.

The Chinese are thus in a trap. If they continue aggressive lending to failing businesses, they get inflation. That increases costs and makes the Chinese less competitive in exports, which are also falling due to the recession in Europe and weakness in the United States. Allowing businesses to fail brings unemployment, a massive social and political problem. The Chinese have zigzagged from cracking down on lending by regulating informal lending and raising interbank rates to loosening restrictions on lending by removing the floor on the benchmark lending rate and by increasing lending to small- and medium-sized businesses. Both policies are problematic. 

The Chinese have maintained a strategy of depending on exports without taking into account the operation of the business cycle in the West, which means that periodic and substantial contractions of demand will occur. China's industrial plant is geared to Western demand. When Western demand contracted, the result was the mess you see now.

The Chinese economy could perhaps be growing at 7.4 percent, but I doubt the number is anywhere near that. Some estimates place growth at closer to 5 percent. Regardless of growth, the ability to maintain profit margins is rarely considered. Producing and selling at or even below cost will boost GDP numbers but undermines the financial system. This happened to Japan in the early 1990s. And it is happening in China now.

The Chinese can prevent the kind of crash that struck East Asia in 1997. Their currency isn't convertible, so there can't be a run on it. They continue to have a command economy; they are still communist, after all. But they cannot avoid the consequences of their economic reality, and the longer they put off the day of reckoning, the harder it will become to recover from it. They have already postponed the reckoning far longer than they should have. They would postpone it further if they could by continuing to support failing businesses with loans. They can do that for a very long time -- provided they are prepared to emulate the Soviet model's demise. The Chinese don't want that, but what they do want is a miraculous resolution to their problem. There are no solutions that don't involve agony, so they put off the day of reckoning and slowly decline.

*China's Transformation*
The Chinese are not going to completely collapse economically any more than the Japanese or South Koreans did. What will happen is that China will behave differently than before. With no choices that don't frighten them, the Chinese will focus on containing the social and political fallout, both by trying to target benefits to politically sensitive groups and by using their excellent security apparatus to suppress and deter unrest. The Chinese economic performance will degrade, but crisis will be avoided and political interests protected. Since much of China never benefited from the boom, there is a massive force that has felt marginalized and victimized by coastal elites. That is not a bad foundation for the Communist Party to rely on.

The key is understanding that if China cannot solve its problems without unacceptable political consequences, it will try to stretch out the decline. Japan had a lost decade only in the minds of Western investors, who implicitly value aggregate GDP growth over other measures of success such as per capita GDP growth or full employment. China could very well face an extended period of intense inwardness and low economic performance. The past 30 years is a tough act to follow.

The obvious economic impact on the rest of the world will fall on the producers of industrial commodities such as iron ore. The extravagant expectations for Chinese growth will not be met, and therefore expectations for commodity prices won't be met. Since the Chinese economic failure has been underway for quite awhile, the degradation in prices has already happened. Australia in particular has been badly hit by the Chinese situation, just as it was by the Japanese situation a generation ago. 

The Chinese are, of course, keeping a great deal of money in U.S. government instruments and other markets. Contrary to fears, that money will not be withdrawn. The Chinese problem isn't a lack of capital, and repatriating that money would simply increase inflation. Had the Chinese been able to put that money to good use, it would have never been invested in the United States in the first place. The outflow of money from China was a symptom of the disease: Lacking the structure to invest in China, the government and private funds went overseas. In so doing, Beijing sought to limit destabilization in China, while private Chinese funds looked for a haven against the storm that was already blowing. 

Rather than the feared repatriation of funds, the United States will continue to be the target of major Chinese cash inflows. In a world where Europe is still reeling, only the United States is both secure and large enough to contain Chinese appetites for safety. Just as Japanese investment in the 1990s represented capital flight rather than a healthy investment appetite, so the behavior we have seen from Chinese investors in recent years is capital flight: money searching for secure havens regardless of return. This money has underpinned American markets; it is not going away, and in fact more is on the way. 

The major shift in the international order will be the decline of China's role in the region. China's ability to project military power in Asia has been substantially overestimated. Its geography limits its ability to project power in Eurasia, an endeavor that would require logistics far beyond China's capacity. Its naval capacity is still limited compared with the United States. The idea that it will compensate for internal economic problems by genuine (as opposed to rhetorical) military action is therefore unlikely. China has a genuine internal security problem that will suck the military, which remains a domestic security force, into actions of little value. In our view, the most important shift will be the re-emergence of Japan as the dominant economic and political power in East Asia in a slow process neither will really want.

China will continue to be a major power, and it will continue to matter a great deal economically. Being troubled is not the same as ceasing to exist. China will always exist. It will, however, no longer be the low-wage, high-growth center of the world. Like Japan before it, it will play a different role.

In the global system, there are always low-wage, high-growth countries because the advanced industrial powers' consumers want to absorb goods at low wages. Becoming a supplier of those goods is a major opportunity for, and disruptor to, those countries. No one country can replace China, but China will be replaced. The next step in this process is identifying China's successors.



Read more: Recognizing the End of the Chinese Economic Miracle | Stratfor 
Follow us: @stratfor on Twitter | Stratfor on Facebook


----------



## eazzy

It's only the beginning of the Chinese "miracle".


----------



## kankan326

So bad you don't have magical power to change your dirty dream into reality.


----------



## iajj

hahaha, stupid panturkicist, now you are counting on kenyan and dominican manufacture to help you steal chinese land for your lowly, rootless race? china will slaughter every last turkics on earth before it yields its crown as the paramount industrial power to those viet and fino monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

China economic has collapsed many times in some mouth.
I just want to know that which time is this.


----------



## sweetgrape

China down, PC16 up? have to say, China industry is very powerful, and too many want it, but they can?
Want to replace China, first be smarter, don't be such superficial!


----------



## shuttler

Lenovo launches ‘world’s thinnest 14-inch ultrabook’ ThinkPad X1 Carbon | Page 2

the thread contains:

*CES 2014: Lenovo's Horizon 2 Tabletop PC Is A Media-Sharing Monster*
*Just when you thought desktops were passe, Lenovo pulls you back in...*

By
Matt Safford
Posted 01.08.2014 at 11:30 am







Just when you thought it was time to give up on desktops, Lenovo has made one worth at least a little notice. With a large 27-inch touch display, Intel Core i7 internals, a battery, and the ability to function as a standard iMac-like desktop or dip all the way down to become a massive table-like touch surface, the Horizon 2 is a seriously forward-thinking desktop -- a phrase we didn't think we'd be saying again.

Its most impressive feat is how it interacts with your smartphone or tablet. Install an app, and you can drop your device anywhere on the screen and an interface will pop up around it, showing your recent photos, letting you pull them off the handset and onto the PC. You can also pick your phone up off the screen and shake it, and recent photos "fall" from your phone and appear on the Horizon's massive display.

Lenovo says they couldn't accomplish this through standard wireless-transfer means like NFC. Instead, when you drop the phone down, a series of color-changing lines scan across the display for a couple seconds. As the lines slide across your phone's rear-facing camera lens, the surface records color and timing, telling the Horizon 2 precisely where your phone is on the screen.

With so much focus on mobile computing, the traditional desktop has felt a bit like a dinosaur as of late (outside of gaming circles, at least). But the Horizon 2 feels futuristic and slick -- did we mention that it's also less than an inch thick, even with a battery that's expected to last about four hours? If the consumer desktop has a future, it probably looks a lot like this.

The Horizon 2 is expected to be available sometime in June, for around $1,500.

CES 2014: Lenovo's Horizon 2 Tabletop PC Is A Media-Sharing Monster | Popular Science





credit: reviews.cnet.com





Credit bbc





Credit: gottabemobile.com





credit: blog.laptopmag





credit: .macobserver


----------



## Mr Second

cirr said:


> Villagers from Jianshe Village in a remote corner of Sichuan province distributing year-end cash bonus：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 100 yuan ($16.55) bills.
> 
> The fund is out of the village's Farming Cooperative。


Why didnt transfer to their bank account directly?



BoQ77 said:


> Each China use China phone, then Huawei has steady huge sale of their smartphone.
> Btw, my brother in law using Huawei ...
> 
> My current trust in Sony smartphone, because as I checked by myself, Samsung smartphone is not good enough.
> 
> For Flatscreen TV, it's Sharp not Samsung, LG, Chinese brand, ... is the good quality TV.
> 
> So as a consumer, at this moment, I tend to change my like back to Japan brand !!!
> Quality over the Quantity ... ( so bestselling is not what make sure the good ).


Yeah, I can hardly trust the quality of "made in Korea", also using a Sony Xperia Z now Huawei is very good in quality, but the style...I mean why Chinese companies cannot have a good designer?


----------



## shuttler

Mr Second said:


> Why didnt transfer to their bank account directly?



transparency and highly visualised 



> Yeah, I can hardly trust the quality of "made in Korea", also using a Sony Xperia Z now Huawei is very good in quality, but the style...I mean why Chinese companies cannot have a good designer?



we have some good designs but you dont have a lot of variations designing a wheel

*Xiaomi



*





credit: mydriver.com





credit: digi.ifeng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

shuttler said:


> transparency and highly visualised
> 
> 
> 
> we have some good designs but you dont have a lot of variations designing a wheel
> 
> *Xiaomi
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: mydriver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: digi.ifeng


 Let's talk about Huawei and ZTE instead, althrough they are not very fashioned, would rather buy them, not Mi.......


----------



## shuttler

Mr Second said:


> Let's talk about Huawei and ZTE instead, althrough they are not very fashioned, would rather buy them, not Mi.......



all three are good brands
if you prefer Huawei or ZTE it wont be hard to browse their webs and take you picks


----------



## cirr

*New reactor design taking shape in China
*
15 January 2014

by World Nuclear News

_The basic design for China's CAP1400 reactor has been approved ahead of construction of the first two units, which is set to start at Shidaowan in April._

The CAP1400 is an enlarged version of the AP1000 pressurized water reactor developed from the Westinghouse original by State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC) with consulting input from the American company. As one of China's 16 strategic projects under its National Science and Technology Development Plan, the CAP1400 is intended to be deployed in large numbers across the country. SNPTC said it would have 'independent intellectual property rights' over the design, paving the way for exports to other countries - a commercial possibility SNPTC will explore this year.

A meeting in Beijing last week saw the National Energy Board grant its preliminary approval for the CAP1400 design, which was said to be about 60% complete. The design will reach completion when site specific aspects are taken into account during construction, slated to begin by the end of April. About 80% of components for the first two CAP1400s will be made in China.





_How Shidaowan would look with two CAP1400 demonstration units and four series units (background). Such a power plant would produce about 9000 MWe _

Site preparation is well already underway for two demonstration CAP1400 units at Huaneng Group's Shidaowan site in Shandong province. This site is part of a larger Rongcheng Nuclear Power Industrial Park, at which the prototype HTR-PM small modular reactor is already under construction. Another 19 of the 210 MWe units could follow.

Huaneng is China's largest power generation company. The reactors at Shidaowan will be its first nuclear generation assets.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Behind Half of Worldwide Luxury Consumption*
November 21, 2013 18:25


> *US$ 102 Billion* were spent on luxury goods in China in the year 2013, making it the main driver behind the growth of the luxury market in the world. This interest and thirst for luxury items is also expected to witness growth in the year to come. *The Chinese market is projecting this development throughout fashion cities all over the world. Paris, Tokyo, Rome and New York were the main shopping destinations *chosen by the Chineseluxury client. This has also motivated many Chinese entrepreneurs to invest in acquiring prominent brands in the luxury segment to satisfy this increasing demand.
> China Behind Half of Worldwide Luxury Consumption | Fashionbi 247

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

*Global Luxury Goods Sales Exceed US$318 Billion


BRIC countries to account for more than 35% of projected global sales over the next five years*





*CHICAGO, ILLINOIS--(Marketwired - Oct. 8, 2013) -* Global market research company Euromonitor International released today new data on the global luxury goods industry.

Euromonitor International's latest research on the global luxury goods market indicates another solid year's performance for 2013. Driven mainly by strength in emerging economies, overall retail growth is set to be stronger than in 2012, with luxury goods sales to exceed US$318 billion worldwide. This will represent a year-on-year real value gain of over 3% on 2012.

The majority of this impressive growth comes from emerging markets such as China, India, Indonesia and Malaysia. While Euromonitor International forecasts that by 2018 the United States, with a projected 34 million high-income earners, will continue to lead the luxury goods industry, countries with rapidly growing populations of high earners such as India, Malaysia, Indonesia, Mexico and Brazil, offer the greatest opportunities for businesses and brands offering luxury goods and services.

"According to our latest research, luxury spending in the BRIC countries experienced a massive increase of 104% over the last five years, compared to just 18% in developed markets," said Fflur Roberts, Global Head of Luxury Goods research at Euromonitor International. "Luxury spending in China is rising steeply despite a government clampdown on extravagant consumption. At the same time, a weaker yen is bolstering Japan's penchant for premium brands and affordable luxury is still breaking new ground in Western Europe and North America."

The outlook for the luxury goods industry over the short to medium term is positive. "A rapidly expanding A and B class across sub-Saharan Africa, Latin America and emerging Asia, with incomes 150 to over 200% higher than the average gross incomes of individuals aged 15 and over, is fuelling a new culture of luxury aspiration, leading to an increase in luxury spend," explained Roberts.

*India was by far the most dynamic luxury goods market over the 2008-2013 period and is forecast to grow by a further 86% in constant value terms over the five years to 2018, followed by China at 72%, Brazil at 31% and Russia at 28%.*

Overtaking France in 2012, China became the third largest market in the global luxury goods rankings. While in 2013, China accounts for only 7% of global luxury goods consumption, its share is expected to increase further. China is forecast to account for the highest overall value sales increase over the next five years of over US$17 billion. This will equate to 26% of the total global contribution.

In 2012, Mexico overtook Brazil as Latin America's biggest luxury goods market. With a total GDP of US$1.2 trillion in 2012, Mexico is the world's fifth largest emerging market economy behind the BRIC countries - Brazil, Russia, India and China - and the second largest in Latin America.

Mexico's real GDP growth is also expected to be faster than Brazil's, growing between 3-4% in the short to medium term. "How fast Mexico's economy continues to grow will depend on the implementation of key structural reforms, but there is a rising economic confidence across Mexico's luxury goods industry that will be hard to derail," said Roberts. "Luxury goods players are looking at Mexico from a completely different standpoint compared to five years ago, with many brands having opened new stores in the last year."

Global Luxury Goods Sales Exceed US$318 Billion


----------



## beijingwalker

World's largest building and the shopping mall


----------



## KAL-EL

I very recently purchased a USB Mini B to Micro B cable from China. I know it wouldn't be considered as a luxury item, but it has worked very well for me so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China set to consume almost half of world's luxury goods in 2013*
China set to consume almost half of world's luxury goods in 2013 - World - DNA


----------



## KAL-EL

Ravi Nair said:


> Awesome avatar



Thanks bro!


----------



## atatwolf

*Paper tiger: China's potential debt disaster*
Economy


China’s National Audit Office has finally released its country-wide survey of government liabilities just a day shy of 2014, assuaging concerns and stoking fear at the same time.

54,000 auditors undertook the largest audit of government debt last year. They examined 730,065 projects and checked nearly 2.5 million loan and quasi-loan agreements. Their forensic investigations covered mighty central government agencies like the Ministry of Finance as well as small towns in far-flung corners of the country.

The undertaking is by far the most ambitious and thorough investigation of China’s worrying debt problem, which many investors and commentators regard as a time bomb waiting to go off.

The results have shown an explosive increase in local government debt, averaging 19.97 per cent growth for the last three years. The collective debt of local governments increased nearly 3.9 trillion yuan ($A720 billion) to 10.6 trillion yuan by June 2013.

Chinese local governments also explicitly guaranteed 2.7 trillion yuan worth of debt. In addition, they are also expected to shoulder at least part of 4.3 trillion yuan liabilities incurred by other corporate and semi-government entities.

The total size of government debt including official debt, explicit and implicit loan guarantees amount to 19.6 trillion yuan, or about the third of China’s GDP. However, it is improbable that all of these officially guaranteed debts will turn sour, leaving local governments to pick up the tabs.

The audit office calculates that local governments are expected to cough up only a small percentage of these guaranteed amounts in the event of default: 19 per cent for the explicitly guaranteed loan and about 15 per cent for implicit debts. 

The central government debt, which is far more transparent and less controversial, is about 9.7 trillion yuan, including explicitly and implicitly loan guarantees. The total debt level (both central government and local government) is about 54 per cent of China’s GDP, which is below the 60 per cent threshold set by the European Union for admitting new members under the Maastricht Treaty.

China’s debt picture looks much rosier if we accept the National Audit Office’s assumption that local governments only need to a pay small percent of their contingent liabilities, which include both explicit and implicit debt guarantees. The audit office estimates China’s total debt-to-GDP ratio is about 40 per cent.

Whatever the size of debt – be it 40 per cent or 54 per cent – the total amount is concerning, but not on the verge of implosion. The total debt level falls somewhere between the worst-case scenario of optimists and best-case scenario of pessimists.

Chinese stock markets posted modest gains on the news of the audit office’s report. Shanghai index increased 0.88 per cent and Shenzhen stock exchange was up by 1.53 per cent. The Chinese market is relatively comfortable with the overall debt level.

However, the biggest risk factor is the rapid growth rate of debt, which is outpacing both China’s economic growth and its increase in tax revenue.

Despite an official crackdown on the local debt binge since 2010 after China unleashed the 4 trillion yuan stimulus package – which is partly credited for saving Australia from a recession – local debt levels surged nearly 60 per cent in the last two and half years.

If such trend was allowed to grow unchecked, China’s local debt problem could very easily turn from a tamed beast into an unshackled monster.

During the same period, China’s GDP growth decelerated from the customary double digital growth to 7.6 per cent. Similarly, growth in tax revenue collection also slowed from 24.8 per cent in 2011 to a mere 7.5 per cent this year. China’s slowing economy casts further doubt on the ability of local governments to service their debts.

Apart from the worrying trend of rapid debt growth, certain local areas and industries of China are more heavily indebted than others. For example, the audit report reveals that three provinces, 99 cities, 195 counties and 3465 townships have a debt-to-GDP ratio of more than 100 per cent and are likely to experience hardship in repaying their debts.

The audit office is also expecting debtors, who have borrowed heavily to build China’s extensive highway system, to come under acute pressure as well. It must also be noted that Chinese local governments are also heavily dependent on land sales to service their debts. It is estimated that more than one third of the 9.3 trillion yuan local debt will be paid for by proceeds from land sales.

China’s total debt level is manageable at the moment and is still below the internationally accepted red line of a 60 per cent debt-to-GDP ratio. However, we don’t have to go back that far in history to know that such threshold is far from infallible during a crisis. 

Ireland had a very respectable debt-to-GDP ratio of 25 per cent before the sub-prime crisis in 2007. However, when the global financial tsunami swept across the former Celtic tiger, the debt level soared, reaching 121.5 per cent in 2012. The country’s bank guarantee alone amounted to 40 per cent of GDP.

_This is the first part of a series of articles exploring China’s burgeoning debt problem. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

China has become a metaphor. It represents a certain phase of economic development, which is driven by low wages, foreign appetite for investment and a chaotic and disorderly development, magnificent in scale but deeply flawed in many ways. Its magnificence spawned the flaws, and the flaws helped create the magnificence.

The arcs along which nations rise and fall vary in length and slope. China's has been long, as far as these things go, lasting for more than 30 years. The country will continue to exist and perhaps prosper, but this era of Chinese development -- pyramiding on low wages to conquer global markets -- is ending simply because there are now other nations with even lower wages and other advantages. China will have to behave differently from the way it does now, and thus other countries are poised to take its place.

*Reshaping International Order*

Since the Industrial Revolution, there have always been countries where comparative advantage in international trade has been rooted in low wages and a large work force. If these countries can capitalize on their advantages, they can transform themselves dramatically. These transformations, in turn, reorganize global power structures. Karl Kautsky, a German socialist in the early 1900s, wrote: "Half a century ago, Germany was a miserable, insignificant country, if her strength is compared with that of the Britain of that time; Japan compared with Russia in the same way. Is it conceivable that in 10 or 20 years' time the relative strength will have remained unchanged?" Lenin also saw these changes, viewing them as both progressive and eventually revolutionary. When Kautsky and Lenin described the world, they did so to change it. But the world proved difficult to change. (It is ironic that two of the four BRIC countries had been or still are Communist countries.)

When it is not in the throes of war, trade reshapes the international order. After World War II, Germany and Japan climbed out of their wreckage by using their skilled, low-wage labor to not only rebuild their economy but to become great exporting powers. When I was a child in the 1950s, "Made in Japan" meant cheap, shoddy goods. By 1990, Japan had reached a point where its economic power did not rest on entry-level goods powered by low wages but by advanced technology. It had to move away from high growth to a different set of behaviors. China, like Japan before it, is confronted by a similar transition.

The process is fraught with challenges. At the beginning of the process, what these countries have to sell to their customers is their relative poverty. Their poverty allows them to sell labor cheaply. If the process works and the workers are disciplined, investment pours in to take advantage of the opportunities. Like the investors, local entrepreneurs prosper, but they do so at the expense of the workers, whose lives are hard and brutal.

It's not just their work; it's their way of life. As workers move to factories, the social fabric is torn apart. But that rending of life opens the door for a mobile workforce able to take advantage of new opportunities. Traditional life disappears; in its place stand the efficiencies of capitalism. Yet still the workers come, knowing that as bad as their lot is, it is better than it once was. American immigration was built on this knowledge. The workers bought their willingness to work for long hours and low wages. They knew that life was hard but better than it had been at home, and they harbored hopes for their children and with some luck, for themselves.

As the process matures, low wages rise -- producing simple products for the world market is not as profitable as producing more sophisticated products -- and the rate of growth slows down in favor of more predictable profits from more complex goods and services. All nations undergo this process, and China is no exception. This is always a dangerous time for a country. Japan handled it well. China has more complex challenges.

*The PC16*

Indeed, China is at the fringes of its low-wage, high-growth era. Other countries will replace it. The international system opens the door to low-wage countries with appropriate infrastructure and sufficient order to do business. Low-wage countries seize the opportunity and climb upon the escalator of the international system, and with them come the political and business elite and the poor, for whom even the brutality of early industrialism is a relief.

But identifying these countries is difficult. Trade statistics won't capture the shift until after it is well underway. In some of these countries, such as Vietnam and Indonesia, this shift has been taking place for several years. Though they boast more sophisticated economies than, say, Laos and Myanmar, they can still be considered members of what we are calling the Post-China 16, or PC16 -- the 16 countries best suited to succeed China as the world's low-cost, export-oriented economy hub.

In general, we are seeing a continual flow of companies leaving China, or choosing not to invest in China, and going to these countries. This flow is now quickening. The first impetus is the desire of global entrepreneurs, usually fairly small businesses themselves, to escape the increasingly non-competitive wages and business environment of the previous growth giant. Large, complex enterprises can't move fast and can't use the labor force of the emerging countries because it is untrained in every way. The businesses that make the move are smaller, with small amounts capital involved and therefore lower risk. These are fast moving, labor-intensive businesses who make their living looking for the lowest cost labor with some organization, some order and available export facilities.


----------



## Mr Second

If China continue focusing on her low level labor force and stupid real estate, but never do some "real thing", soon for sure, China will be replaced. Many people want to open factories in South East Asia, since the labor and price of China hasnt any competitive strength. That's for sure!


----------



## BoQ77

Bubble style development, we know !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice bomb

We are not seriously compare Irland to China, are we?


----------



## beijingwalker

Japan debt problem visualized.






*Public debt percent GDP world map





Government debt GDP





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

Unlike USA and Japan, a big part of China's debt was invested in infrastructures, which can be reclaimed in the future.


----------



## beijingwalker

You will be updated



> China's trade volume and surplus log new all-time records
> China's trade volume and surplus log new all-time records | Business | DW.DE | 10.01.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

The article does not say anything that this is a bad thing for China.

It can even be taken as a good thing since China has gone up the economic ladder and is no longer able to produce low cost items due to higher labour costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

This is the link
Paper tiger: China's potential debt disaster | Business Spectator

Let us explore on other economies like turkey, japan, india, usa, vietnam .. and or some others ..then to compare their statuses with that of China to see how we look

1. Turkey:

*MIDEAST DEBT-Turkey's debut Eurolira bond may trigger wave of issues*
Wed Feb 6, 2013
MIDEAST DEBT-Turkey's debut Eurolira bond may trigger wave of issues| Reuters

*Regulator tries to curb Turkey's soaring credit card debt*
*15 December 2013*
BBC News - Regulator tries to curb Turkey's soaring credit card debt

*Turkey's Ticking Debt Time Bomb*
The Trim: Turkey's ticking debt time-bomb

hold on to some more ..! Fasten your seat belts haters!


----------



## atatwolf

Whole grain first educate yourself that there were different Turkic tribes.

Your premise is based on wrong hypothesis. That way you can even say Kazakh and uighur doesn't look similar because former looks momgoliod and Uighur looks caucasiod/mongoloid.

Turks, Azerbaijani, Uighur are oghuz which is Caucasian/mongoloid which is exactly like we look like. And Kazakh were from kipcak tribe which is mostly mongoloid.

And lastly, Japanese and turkish relationship is not only based on genetics and language but historical things.



shuttler said:


> This is the link
> Paper tiger: China's potential debt disaster | Business Spectator
> 
> Let us explore on other economies like turkey, japan, india, usa, vietnam .. and or some others ..then to compare their statuses with that of China to see how we look
> 
> 1. Turkey:
> 
> *MIDEAST DEBT-Turkey's debut Eurolira bond may trigger wave of issues*
> Wed Feb 6, 2013
> MIDEAST DEBT-Turkey's debut Eurolira bond may trigger wave of issues| Reuters
> 
> *Regulator tries to curb Turkey's soaring credit card debt*
> *15 December 2013*
> BBC News - Regulator tries to curb Turkey's soaring credit card debt
> 
> *Turkey's Ticking Debt Time Bomb*
> The Trim: Turkey's ticking debt time-bomb
> 
> hold on to some more ..! Fasten your seat belts haters!


Turkey and Japan doesn't have soaring poverty levels and soon to be nonexisted export. Chinese economy is based on demand from abroad while Japan and Turkey has domestic market and also healthy growh rate.


----------



## shuttler

atatwolf said:


> Turkey and Japan doesn't have soaring poverty levels and soon to be nonexisted export. Chinese economy is based on demand from abroad while Japan and Turkey has domestic market and also healthy growh rate.



you have your own poverty in india turkey and japanese will be on the lane to perdition!
do you all have the amount of our FX reserves? and other assets!


----------



## antonius123

Dont be idiotic. 

The 16 countries replace china only for low wage manufacturing, as china is moving up value chain into high tech manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fattyacids

MohitV said:


> *Global Luxury Goods Sales Exceed US$318 Billion
> 
> BRIC countries to account for more than 35% of projected global sales over the next five years*
> 
> 
> *CHICAGO, ILLINOIS--(Marketwired - Oct. 8, 2013) -* Global market research company Euromonitor International released today new data on the global luxury goods industry.
> 
> Euromonitor International's latest research on the global luxury goods market indicates another solid year's performance for 2013. Driven mainly by strength in emerging economies, overall retail growth is set to be stronger than in 2012, with luxury goods sales to exceed US$318 billion worldwide. This will represent a year-on-year real value gain of over 3% on 2012.
> 
> The majority of this impressive growth comes from emerging markets such as China, India, Indonesia and Malaysia. While Euromonitor International forecasts that by 2018 the United States, with a projected 34 million high-income earners, will continue to lead the luxury goods industry, countries with rapidly growing populations of high earners such as India, Malaysia, Indonesia, Mexico and Brazil, offer the greatest opportunities for businesses and brands offering luxury goods and services.
> 
> "According to our latest research, luxury spending in the BRIC countries experienced a massive increase of 104% over the last five years, compared to just 18% in developed markets," said Fflur Roberts, Global Head of Luxury Goods research at Euromonitor International. "Luxury spending in China is rising steeply despite a government clampdown on extravagant consumption. At the same time, a weaker yen is bolstering Japan's penchant for premium brands and affordable luxury is still breaking new ground in Western Europe and North America."
> 
> The outlook for the luxury goods industry over the short to medium term is positive. "A rapidly expanding A and B class across sub-Saharan Africa, Latin America and emerging Asia, with incomes 150 to over 200% higher than the average gross incomes of individuals aged 15 and over, is fuelling a new culture of luxury aspiration, leading to an increase in luxury spend," explained Roberts.
> 
> *India was by far the most dynamic luxury goods market over the 2008-2013 period and is forecast to grow by a further 86% in constant value terms over the five years to 2018, followed by China at 72%, Brazil at 31% and Russia at 28%.*
> 
> Overtaking France in 2012, China became the third largest market in the global luxury goods rankings. While in 2013, China accounts for only 7% of global luxury goods consumption, its share is expected to increase further. China is forecast to account for the highest overall value sales increase over the next five years of over US$17 billion. This will equate to 26% of the total global contribution.
> 
> In 2012, Mexico overtook Brazil as Latin America's biggest luxury goods market. With a total GDP of US$1.2 trillion in 2012, Mexico is the world's fifth largest emerging market economy behind the BRIC countries - Brazil, Russia, India and China - and the second largest in Latin America.
> 
> Mexico's real GDP growth is also expected to be faster than Brazil's, growing between 3-4% in the short to medium term. "How fast Mexico's economy continues to grow will depend on the implementation of key structural reforms, but there is a rising economic confidence across Mexico's luxury goods industry that will be hard to derail," said Roberts. "Luxury goods players are looking at Mexico from a completely different standpoint compared to five years ago, with many brands having opened new stores in the last year."
> 
> Global Luxury Goods Sales Exceed US$318 Billion




Forecast/actual growth rate does NOT refer to the market size. This article is saying India consumption of luxury goods is expected to grow higher, but nothing about its size. India's luxury goods market/consumption is actually very small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

Fattyacids said:


> Forecast/actual growth rate does NOT refer to the market size. This article is saying India consumption of luxury goods is expected to grow higher, but nothing about its size. India's luxury goods market/consumption is actually very small.


----------



## shuttler

Fattyacids said:


> Forecast/actual growth rate does NOT refer to the market size. This article is saying India consumption of luxury goods is expected to grow higher, but nothing about its size. India's luxury goods market/consumption is actually very small.



That is right
the growth of $1 to $2 is 100%. that is indian math somewhat bragging!

Without looking at the numbers our spending on lux goods is crazy at number 1 spot and that is something we should not be proud of!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fattyacids

shuttler said:


> That is right
> the growth of $1 to $2 is 100%. that is indian math somehow!
> 
> Without looking at the numbers our spending on lux goods is crazy at number 1 spot and that is something we should not be proud of!



We should start making our own LV, Hermes, Zegna, Patek Philippe....It's a long way to go, but it's possible: Vera Wang, Shanghai Tang , Jimmy Choo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

faithfulguy said:


> Which teams are your favorite team?



Well outside of my Eagles, I usually don't root for any specific team, more for individual players. Like Peyton Manning for example, I'd like to see him win today. Mainly just hope for good quality games.


----------



## faithfulguy

KAL-EL said:


> Well outside of my Eagles, I usually don't root for any specific team, more for individual players. Like Peyton Manning for example, I'd like to see him win today. Mainly just hope for good quality games.



I see. I'm a big fan of football as well. Though there is one team I really don't like now, that is the 49ers. But besides that, there are no teams I really don't like.


----------



## shuttler

Fattyacids said:


> We should start making our own LV, Hermes, Zegna, Patek Philippe....It's a long way to go, but it's possible: Vera Wang, Shanghai Tang , Jimmy Choo...



Yeah but those Vera Wang (Chinese-USA), Shanghai Tang (HK Chinese-brit), Jimmy Choo (Chinese Malay)

We are building our brands in apparels and accessories:

Here are some of of designers / productions

Fashion designers list

中国优秀服装设计师名录_百度文库

*Bo Yao 薄涛*

















*Ji Wenbo 计文波*






Credit：info.cloth.hc360.com





credit： efu.com.cn





Credit： people.com.cn

*Liu Yong 刘勇





















*
Above credit: info.cloth.hc360.com or stated


Furniture
http://dod.furniture-china.cn/Home/tabid/5487/language/zh-CN/Default.aspx


----------



## Fattyacids

shuttler said:


> Yeah but those Vera Wang (Chinese-USA), Shanghai Tang (HK Chinese-brit), Jimmy Choo (Chinese Malay)
> 
> We are building our brands in apparels and accessories:
> 
> Here are some of of designers / productions
> 
> Fashion designers list
> 
> 中国优秀服装设计师名录_百度文库
> 
> *Bo Yao 薄涛*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ji Wenbo 计文波*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit：info.cloth.hc360.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit： efu.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit： people.com.cn
> 
> 
> Furniture
> http://dod.furniture-china.cn/Home/tabid/5487/language/zh-CN/Default.aspx



Yes, these overseas-chinese had made it in the high fashion designer goods industry, every reason to believe mainland designers can too. Can't stem the frivolous spending on luxury goods, at least get a share of the pie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fattyacids said:


> Yes, these overseas-chinese had made it in the high fashion designer goods industry, every reason to believe mainland designers can too. Can't stem the frivolous spending on luxury goods, at least get a share of the pie.



yeah totally agree Bro!
It takes time and we can build the brands in high fashion etc 
As a matter of fact, many brands are made in China, esp those associated with pop culture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

shuttler said:


> yeah totally agree Bro!
> It takes time and we can build the brands in high fashion etc
> As a matter of fact, many brands are made in China, esp those associated with pop culture!



Yes, even Lining has done quite well.

Homegrown liquor is unique, there's huge potential. Moutai, Wu Liang Ye and ShuiJingFang should go international.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

shuttler said:


> Those are white liquor and they're very strong
> The building up of the liquor brands will take a fair bit of time I think
> Right now the alcoholic drink which has an international prominence is TsingTao Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: alibaba
> 
> *Changyu Red wine is gaining reputation too
> *
> 
> Credit: chasingthewine.com
> And we have won this prestigious honour:
> Chinese wine wins top honour at Decanter World Wine Awards | decanter.com
> 
> 
> Winery *He Lan Qing Xue*’s Jia Bei Lan 2009 Cabernet blend has won the *Red Bordeaux Varietal Over £10 International Trophy.*




But baijiu is unique. It's our equivalent of French Cognac and Scotch whisky. It can be marketed as a premium liquor brand internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fattyacids said:


> But baijiu is unique. It's our equivalent of French Cognac and Scotch whisky. It's can be marketed as a premium liquor brand internationally.



Yes they are indeed all Chinese-brewed and -made, every drop of them!
They are very very expensive too costing thousands of dolloars a bottle for the aged products.
But what I see is drinking is something very indigenous. It takes time to switch to a foreign taste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

shuttler said:


> Yes they are indeed all Chinese-brewed and -made, every drop of them!
> They are very very expensive too costing thousands of dolloars a bottle for the aged products.
> But what I see is drinking is something very indigenous. It takes time to switch to a foreign taste



If something as tasteless and cheaply made as Vodka can sell, why not baijiu. I believe a lot to do with marketing and perception. Entry level ones for a start. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fattyacids said:


> If something as tasteless and cheaply made as Vodka can sell, why not baijiu. I believe a lot to do with marketing and perception. Entry level ones for a start. Just a thought.



I guess the muslim mod (s) are not too happy with us discussing liquor
My post was deleted
So allow me to sign off from this discussion on alcoholic drinks here Bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> Yes, these overseas-chinese had made it in the high fashion designer goods industry, every reason to believe mainland designers can too. Can't stem the frivolous spending on luxury goods, at least get a share of the pie.



I don't know why ma last post about high fashion got deleted.

Many people mistake expensive prêt-à-porter (ready to wear) fashion with high fashion (haute couture) but the difference is huge. Right now there are only about 20 fashion houses who are allowed to label themselves as grand couturier or haut couturier. Each piece of garment is hand crafted, custom-fitted and unique. A robe may cost from 10k to 20k Euro. 

In France, the name Haute Couture is protected by law and must be granted by the _Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture._


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> I don't know why ma last post about high fashion got deleted.
> 
> Many people mistake expensive prêt-à-porter (ready to wear) fashion with high fashion (haute couture) but the difference is huge. Right now there are only about 20 fashion houses who are allowed to label themselves as grand couturier or haut couturier. Each piece of garment is hand crafted, custom-fitted and unique. A robe may cost from 10k to 20k Euro.
> 
> In France, the name Haute Couture is protected by law and must be granted by the _Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture._



Count me as one, I didn't know there's a difference between the two. I thought most high fashion would have a read-to-ready line and hand crafted ones, such as Zegna suits.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> Count me in, I didn't know there's a difference between the two. I thought most high fashion would have a read-to-ready line and hand crafted ones, such as Zegna suits.



Haute couture is only for ladies wear. Men don't have high fashion. 

Of course, most, if not all haute couture houses have a ready to wear line since that's where they make the most money with beside accessories and perfume (very lucrative).

As of this year, there are about 21 haute couture houses left because the criteria to be accepted as a haute couture is insanely expensive.

These are the French criteria:

Design made-to-order for private clients, with one or more fittings.
Have a workshop (_atelier_) in Paris that employs at least fifteen staff members full-time.
Must have twenty, full-time technical people in at least one workshop (_atelier_).
Every season, present a collection of at least fifty original designs to the public, both day and evening garments, in January and July of each year.
Oh, the garments are not allowed to be sewn with the sewing machine, sergers/ interlockers but stitched together by hand from start to finish.


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> Haute couture is only for ladies wear. Men don't have high fashion.
> 
> Of course, most, if not all haute couture houses have a ready to wear line since that's where they make the most money with beside accessories and perfume (very lucrative).
> 
> As of this year, there are about 21 haute couture houses left because the criteria to be accepted as a haute couture is insanely expensive.
> 
> These are the French criteria:
> 
> Design made-to-order for private clients, with one or more fittings.
> Have a workshop (_atelier_) in Paris that employs at least fifteen staff members full-time.
> Must have twenty, full-time technical people in at least one workshop (_atelier_).
> Every season, present a collection of at least fifty original designs to the public, both day and evening garments, in January and July of each year.
> Oh, the garments are not allowed to be sewn with the sewing machine, sergers/ interlockers but stitched together by hand from start to finish.




Some Zegna or Armani clothes are custom made only, whatever the fancy categorization.

The French are trying too hard for the sake of exclusivity


----------



## Genesis

Fattyacids said:


> Some Zegna or Armani clothes are custom made only, whatever the fancy categorization.
> 
> The French are trying too hard for the sake of exclusivity


It's not just for exclusivity, everyone is different, just because a suit "fits" doesn't mean it's perfect.

Arm length, and stomach as well as a lot of other body part all play a role. A Bespoke suit is just that, fitted. If you change positions, it still fits, because it's like you skin sort of. 

A professional definitely need it. 

Ready to wear works better on sporty or leisure clothing. 

I'm not a tailor so can't explain the details.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> Some Zegna or Armani clothes are custom made only, whatever the fancy categorization.
> 
> The French are trying too hard for the sake of exclusivity



Well, the French have already softened the criteria, otherwise there would be a handful of haut couturiers left. Can you imagine the face of a lady to encounter another lady with the same robe she bought for 15k euro? 

To uphold the criteria is also a way to preserve a certain culture and workmanship that is fast dying out. Do you know how many specialized steps and how many disciplines there are to make a robe? It's also a huge industry, a whole chain of businesses that supports the prêt-à-porter fashion because the haute couture radiate a magic and an aura of luxury that so many people cannot afford but want to be part of. Haute couture is the best advertisement for European luxury industry. I can't afford haut couture, well, there is still prêt-à-porter from the same fashion house. 

BTW, Armani privé (women) is in the haute couture club.

If China wants to make high fashion, it needs to preserve all the century old textile traditions and help them to modernise. It's as costly as to preserve the Gugong with all the different disciplines but it's worthwhile. Preserving an old culture, polish the image of Chinese products and make money from luxury crazy people.


----------



## KAL-EL

faithfulguy said:


> I see. I'm a big fan of football as well. Though there is one team I really don't like now, that is the 49ers. But besides that, there are no teams I really don't like.



Basically no teams I can say I really dislike. There are obviously have division rivals, but wouldn't quite classify that as a dislike. The cowboys come close though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Götterdämmerung said:


> Well, the French have already softened the criteria, otherwise there would be a handful of haut couturiers left. Can you imagine the face of a lady to encounter another lady with the same robe she bought for 15k euro?
> 
> To uphold the criteria is also a way to preserve a certain culture and workmanship that is fast dying out. Do you know how many specialized steps and how many disciplines there are to make a robe? It's also a huge industry, a whole chain of businesses that supports the prêt-à-porter fashion because the haute couture radiate a magic and an aura of luxury that so many people cannot afford but want to be part of. Haute couture is the best advertisement for European luxury industry. I can't afford haut couture, well, there is still prêt-à-porter from the same fashion house.
> 
> BTW, Armani privé (women) is in the haute couture club.
> 
> If China wants to make high fashion, it needs to preserve all the century old textile traditions and help them to modernise. It's as costly as to preserve the Gugong with all the different disciplines but it's worthwhile. Preserving an old culture, polish the image of Chinese products and make money from luxury crazy people.


It's hard believe that all of those was spoken from German, Mr Fashion Absolutly, I have no qualification since we nearly wear raincoat now.


----------



## BoQ77

Hi Chinese friends, I'm an individual who freely to say what I really feel about this or that, and look directly at our own problem.
Vietnam has the same issue on debt related to real estate. And I heard that the same issue in China even more serious because of its scale; we could see several "ghost cities" without residents and seem turning to be slowly ruined by climate ... in China.

How it's similar to Vietnam, but bigger, we worry about our problem right now too, you know. 
We never hide that. We want the govt. make clear on that.

Please share what really happen in there, don't let any self-respect or someone control your saying. Thanks


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Our GDP was 9.25 trillion USD in 2013, it will top 10 trillion USD in this year for sure.


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our GDP was 9.25 trillion USD in 2013, it will top 10 trillion USD in this year for sure.


 
9.4 trillion USD using year-end exchange rates。

Slightly lower than what I expected（9.5-9.6 trillion）because of the lower than expected inflation rate。


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> 9.4 trillion USD using year-end exchange rates。
> 
> Slightly lower than what I expected（9.5-9.6 trillion）because of the lower than expected inflation rate。



I was using the average exchange rate of the entire year of 2013.


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> Hi Chinese friends, I'm an individual who freely to say what I really feel about this or that, and look directly at our own problem.
> Vietnam has the same issue on debt related to real estate. And I heard that the same issue in China even more serious because of its scale; we could see several "ghost cities" without residents and seem turning to be slowly ruined by climate ... in China.
> 
> How it's similar to Vietnam, but bigger, we worry about our problem right now too, you know.
> We never hide that. We want the govt. make clear on that.
> 
> Please share what really happen in there, don't let any self-respect or someone control your saying. Thanks




Ghost cities, are there ACTUAL ghost cities that are badly located and built? Certainly, but what they don't tell you is most ghost cities fill up in a 5-7 year period. By this point you know how the media works, they tell half stories, not a lie, but not the whole truth.

The funny thing with debt is that it may soon be an even bigger issue. The government currently controls the interest rates, so banks won't invest in smaller, riskier business due to low return. An investor needs huge returns on risky business due to the risk of 1 in 10 succeed, if that. Not talking brothels (wink if you get the reference, lol) 

The banking regulations will soon be relaxed and an American model will take place, this will bring higher innovation, but also has side effects. The Dot Com bubble is an example of going too far. 


Climates, it's a definate problem, I won't lie, government is tackling it, it won't work soon, 10-20 years before Shanghai and Beijing are about the current levels of New york or London, which is still not great. Vietnam, India is on deck next, let's see how you guys handle the at bats, whether if you learnt anything? Though if recent developments is any indications, you are about as reckless as us, if not more so.


All in all, just remember this, a lot of Western anyalist either are blind, or just covering their eyes, China isn't America.

China is a prospect, America is a finished product. In sports, if we both broke our arms, the prospect will still get better, due to growth in body, improvements in sports IQ, and more polished skill sets, but a established player, this will be a set back because there isn't anymore potential, he is who he is. 

American bubble burst and he's out, but thinks the same for China, but if and when it happens China will come back stronger, because we are just in our teenage years.


----------



## itaskol

January 19, 2014: 10:01
HONG KONG (CNNMoney)
*China's economy grew at a faster pace last year than the government's official target, even as Beijing sought to implement painful economic reforms.*
Gross domestic product grew by 7.7% in 2013 over the previous year, according to China's National Bureau of Statistics, a performance that matched the median estimate of a CNNMoney survey. Full-year expansion was supported by 7.7% growth in the final quarter of the year, beating the survey forecast of 7.6% by a whisker.


While last year's growth topped the government's official target of 7.5%, China's economy is stagnating after recording revised 7.7% GDP growth in 2012 and 9.3% in 2011. Looking ahead for 2014, GDP growth is expected to slow to 7.4%.

China's benchmark index, the Shanghai Composite, slipped 0.2% after the announcement. Hong Kong's Hang Seng index dipped 0.3%.
China GDP growth exceeds government target - Jan. 19, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fattyacids

Genesis said:


> It's not just for exclusivity, everyone is different, just because a suit "fits" doesn't mean it's perfect.
> 
> Arm length, and stomach as well as a lot of other body part all play a role. A Bespoke suit is just that, fitted. If you change positions, it still fits, because it's like you skin sort of.
> 
> A professional definitely need it.
> 
> Ready to wear works better on sporty or leisure clothing.
> 
> I'm not a tailor so can't explain the details.




The part on "exclusivity" refers to the impractical set of French criteria for Haute Couture which left 21 designer label abandoning it, not bespoke Zegna clothing. To get the perfect fit, suits or even Qipao have to be tailored made.

These Haute Couture fashion houses make ready to wear suits too.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Mr Second said:


> It's hard believe that all of those was spoken from German, Mr Fashion Absolutly, I have no qualification since we nearly wear raincoat now.



I'm lucky to have many friends who work in the haute couture in Paris and thus had the opportunity to be invited to the shows and see what happens on and behind the stage. I also did some reports about the fashion industry. 



Fattyacids said:


> The part on "exclusivity" refers to the impractical set of French criteria for Haute Couture which left 21 designer label abandoning it, not bespoke Zegna clothing. To get the perfect fit, suits or even Qipao have to be tailored made.
> 
> These Haute Couture fashion houses make ready to wear suits too.



Whether it's practical or not, it's a fact that French and other European products are seen as luxurious and well sought after in the world thanks to the magical aura of haute couture.

You see, with haute couture you can lift practiclly any product of your country into a different level. Car and fashion, food/ wine and fashion, airlines and fashion, tourism and fashion etc., etc, pp. ... whatever your country does can be linked with an air of exclusivity directly and indirectly. And plenty of people just love to be near that. Why do you think France, a small country of less than 60 million, is the most visited country in the world?


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> Ghost cities, are there ACTUAL ghost cities that are badly located and built? Certainly, but what they don't tell you is most ghost cities fill up in a 5-7 year period. By this point you know how the media works, they tell half stories, not a lie, but not the whole truth.
> 
> The funny thing with debt is that it may soon be an even bigger issue. The government currently controls the interest rates, so banks won't invest in smaller, riskier business due to low return. An investor needs huge returns on risky business due to the risk of 1 in 10 succeed, if that. Not talking brothels (wink if you get the reference, lol)
> 
> The banking regulations will soon be relaxed and an American model will take place, this will bring higher innovation, but also has side effects. The Dot Com bubble is an example of going too far.
> 
> 
> Climates, it's a definate problem, I won't lie, government is tackling it, it won't work soon, 10-20 years before Shanghai and Beijing are about the current levels of New york or London, which is still not great. Vietnam, India is on deck next, let's see how you guys handle the at bats, whether if you learnt anything? Though if recent developments is any indications, you are about as reckless as us, if not more so.
> 
> 
> All in all, just remember this, a lot of Western anyalist either are blind, or just covering their eyes, China isn't America.
> 
> China is a prospect, America is a finished product. In sports, if we both broke our arms, the prospect will still get better, due to growth in body, improvements in sports IQ, and more polished skill sets, but a established player, this will be a set back because there isn't anymore potential, he is who he is.
> 
> American bubble burst and he's out, but thinks the same for China, but if and when it happens China will come back stronger, because we are just in our teenage years.



In brief, you means everything still great there ? 
So lucky ... everything not too bad ... as we could see in the media.

In Vietnam, the problem is still bad, 5-7 years not enough for recovering the real estates issue


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> Well, the French have already softened the criteria, otherwise there would be a handful of haut couturiers left. Can you imagine the face of a lady to encounter another lady with the same robe she bought for 15k euro?
> 
> To uphold the criteria is also a way to preserve a certain culture and workmanship that is fast dying out. Do you know how many specialized steps and how many disciplines there are to make a robe? It's also a huge industry, a whole chain of businesses that supports the prêt-à-porter fashion because the haute couture radiate a magic and an aura of luxury that so many people cannot afford but want to be part of. Haute couture is the best advertisement for European luxury industry. I can't afford haut couture, well, there is still prêt-à-porter from the same fashion house.
> 
> BTW, Armani privé (women) is in the haute couture club.
> 
> If China wants to make high fashion, it needs to preserve all the century old textile traditions and help them to modernise. It's as costly as to preserve the Gugong with all the different disciplines but it's worthwhile. Preserving an old culture, polish the image of Chinese products and make money from luxury crazy people.




The French Haute Couture criteria are as impractical as their insistence to speak French instead of English. If the Swiss were to follow such criteria as to define what is Manufacture Movement, then more than 95% of the Swiss watch maker wouldn't have qualified.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> The French Haute Couture criteria are as impractical as their insistence to speak French instead of English. If the Swiss were to follow such criteria as to define what is Manufacture Movement, then more than 95% of the Swiss watch maker wouldn't have qualified.



Oh, the Swiss also have their criteria but different. They have the prêt-à-porter watches for a few thousand Swiss franc and the _Haute Joaillerie (right now: Boucheron, Chanel, Chaumet, Dior, Mellerio dits Meller, Van Cleef & Arpels)_ watches for a few 10k to a few 100k Swiss franc. It's a whole system that supports European products. ,)

Montblanc fountain pents from Hamburg, e.g. has two ateliers manufacturing the pens. One is high price mass productions with still many handmade steps and one exclusive line for induvidually made-by-order pens (100% handmade) for a few 10k to far over 100k euros.

And one thing you have to admit is, very few if anyone think of luxury when they buy Chinese products but on the other hand if people talk about luxury France and other European products come into mind instantly ... and that has a lot to do with the impractical haute couture. If it's practical, it's not a luxury.


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> Oh, the Swiss also have their criteria but different. They have the prêt-à-porter watches for a few thousand Swiss franc and the _Haute Joaillerie (right now: Boucheron, Chanel, Chaumet, Dior, Mellerio dits Meller, Van Cleef & Arpels)_ watches for a few 10k to a few 100k Swiss franc. It's a whole system that supports European products. ,)
> 
> Montblanc fountain pents from Hamburg, e.g. has two ateliers manufacturing the pens. One is high price mass productions with still many handmade steps and one exclusive line for induvidually made-by-order pens (100% handmade) for a few 10k to far over 100k euros.
> 
> And one thing you have to admit is, very few if anyone think of luxury when they buy Chinese products but on the other hand if people talk about luxury France and other European products come into mind instantly ... and that has a lot to do with the impractical haute couture. If it's practical, it's not a luxury.




In Swiss watchmaking, there is no Haute Couture or ready to wear, everything is on catalogue. Boucheron, Chanel, Chaumet, Dior.... are not watchmaker like Patek Philipe or Audemar Piguet. They are fashion houses.

My point is, it can be both practical and luxury like Swiss watches.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> In Swiss watchmaking, there is no Haute Couture or ready to wear, everything is on catalogue. Boucheron, Chanel, Chaumet, Dior.... are not watchmaker like Patek Philipe or Audemar Piguet. They are fashion houses.
> 
> My point is, it can be both practical and luxury like Swiss watches.



It's very hard to compare a rather technical product such as watches to a piece of garment. Women won't bitch about another woman wearing the same watch but you don't want to look at the face of a woman seeing another one wearing the same robe even if that garment just costs a few hundred euros. If those eyes could kill ... I tell you. 

Boucheron and Chaumet don't make fashion, they are jewelleries and watchmakers.


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> It's very hard to compare a rather technical product such as watches to a piece of garment. Women won't bitch about another woman wearing the same watch but you don't want to look at the face of a woman seeing another one wearing the same robe even if that garment just costs a few hundred euros. If those eyes could kill ... I tell you.
> 
> Boucheron and Chaumet don't make fashion, they are jewelleries and watchmakers.




I guess it's the same reason why women would pay 3 or 4 times more for a leather bag with "Hermes" logo over other luxury brands.

Boucheron and Chaumet are no Manufacture watchmakers, jewellers perhaps.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> I guess it's the same reason why women would pay 3 or 4 times more for a leather bag with "Hermes" logo over other luxury brands.
> 
> Boucheron and Chaumet are no Manufacture watchmakers, jewellers perhaps.



And why do they pay a few thousand euros or even more for an Hermès bag and not for a Chinese bag? It's the French aura of luxury, a luxury based on impractical upholding of old workmanship, of tradition, of heritage and at the same time be the avantgard of modernity. Outside of Europe, only the Japanese have managed to do that. China has all the ingredients to build up a luxury industry, what lacks is understanding of what is real luxury. It's much more than just money and blinkblink.

In fact, if we go back to imperial China, there were lots of people who knew what is luxury.


----------



## Fattyacids

Götterdämmerung said:


> And why do they pay a few thousand euros or even more for an Hermès bag and not for a Chinese bag? It's the French aura of luxury, a luxury based on impractical upholding of old workmanship, of tradition, of heritage and at the same time be the avantgard of modernity. Outside of Europe, only the Japanese have managed to do that. China has all the ingredients to build up a luxury industry, what lacks is understanding of what is real luxury. It's much more than just money and blinkblink.
> 
> In fact, if we go back to imperial China, there were lots of people who knew what is luxury.



No, I said Hermes bag *over other luxury brands*, not Chinese. Hermes cost 3 or 4 times more than LV or Gucci. Women don't want to be seen carrying the same bag too, not just dress.

China has the tradition and history, but it's going to take time to create a luxury brand, part of the brand cache comes with the image of the country, it has to be a developed country.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Fattyacids said:


> No, I said Hermes bag *over other luxury brands*, not Chinese. Hermes cost 3 or 4 times more than LV or Gucci. Women don't want to be seen carrying the same bag too, not just dress.
> 
> China has the tradition and history, but it's going to take time to create a luxury brand, part of the brand cache comes with the image of the country, it has to be a developed country.



In fact, Hermès and Louis Vuitton have all the qualifications to make haute couture without putting more money into it but decided not to. They just use the image that other French couture houses have created to sell their products. Clever, ey? 

The Chinese gov. has to make sure that any brand that has the potential to become a luxury brand is well protected by enforced laws and also invest money into tradition handcrafts to keep them alive and innovating. Anciennité is an importnt USP in the luxury industry. 

You know the problem that Chinese companies copying other Chinese companies is the biggest problem righ now.


----------



## haidian

*China becomes top gold producer and consumer in the world*
January 23, 2014 1:00 pm


> China becomes the world’s largest gold consumer thanks to soaring purchases of jewellery, minted Panda coins and small gold bars.
> 
> According to the Thomson Reuters GFMS gold survey, the most widely followed report on the industry, Chinese demand reached 1,189.8 tonnes last year, a 32 per cent year-on-year jump and a fivefold increase since 2003.
> made China the number one global consumer of industrial metals such as copper, aluminium and zinc.
> 
> The frenetic buying of gold in China, which led to a temporary shortage of physical stocks, was sparked by the 28 per cent fall in the precious metal’s price last year, the worst performance in more than three decades.
> 
> Following a 12-year bull run, gold lost its lustre in Europe and North America as economic conditions improved and the prospects of inflation receded. Western investors dumped gold-backed exchange traded funds in 2013, with holdings falling by 880 tonnes.
> 
> A simultaneous “Asian-led buying frenzy”, with consumers chasing bargains, resulted in gold bars being removed from vaults in Europe and other markets, melted into smaller bars in Swiss refineries, and shipped to the East. GFMS described the flow as the “largest movement of gold, by value, in history”.
> 
> Because many Chinese buy jewellery for investment reasons rather than adornment, high purity 24 carat gold products dominated sales. Purchases of physical bars – mostly kilobars and smaller weights – rose 47 per cent to 366 tonnes, a new record.
> 
> In recent years, China has also become the world’s biggest gold producer, with estimated output of 437.3 tonnes last year. Although there are no official figures, some of that metal is thought to have been purchased by the People’s Bank of China. The central bank last reported holdings of 1,054 tonnes, in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iBRICS




----------



## Kolaps

*IMPORTANCE ANNOUNCEMENT!

EVERY CHINESE MEMBERS HERE SHOULD READ THIS AND SPREAD IT WIDELY!*

*PLEASE STOP OF BEING CHRISTIAN OR COMMUNIST OR PRAISING DEMOCRACY!*






Still the people in subcontinent thinks all that is western is good without realizing the depths they have fallen into by believing so .

The Strategy which is still effectively working even after two hundred years


----------



## Fattyacids

Kolaps said:


> *IMPORTANCE ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> EVERY CHINESE MEMBERS HERE SHOULD READ THIS AND SPREAD IT WIDELY!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the people in subcontinent thinks all that is western is good without realizing the depths they have fallen into by believing so .
> 
> The Strategy which is still effectively working even after two hundred years



Wrong section. And stop posting crap, this is the infamous FAKE Lord Macaulay letter, google it.


----------



## haidian

*Korea's exports to China hit record high of 26% in 2013*
Updated: 2014-01-27 PM 2:29:56 (KST)



> Korea has become even more dependent on China as an export destination.
> The Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy says exports to China accounted for 26 percent of Korea's export total of 5-hundred billion U.S. dollars last year -- the highest rate ever recorded.
> Mobile phone parts, semiconductors, auto parts and automobiles made up the bulk of exports to China, resulting in a trade surplus of 60.6 billion dollars, which is higher than Korea's export surplus of 44.2 billion dollars.
> Experts say Korea should take a more aggressive approach in dealing with the ever-growing Chinese market, adding it may need to reduce its dependence on China in the future, given its slowing economic growth.


Arirang News :: Korea's exports to China hit record high of 26% in 2013


----------



## kbd-raaf

From what I understand

China imports basic goods from SoKo -> Value adds in the form of manufacturing -> Exports it out


----------



## Mugwop

Anchor: On Jan. 21, the mainland’s central bank injected an unprecedented amount of funding with more than 370 billion RMB. This action attracted international media attention towards China’s “money shortage”. Hong Shengli, the lead researcher of Guo Qing Nei Can journal in Beijing, and Dr. Chen Zhifei, a professor of economics at the City University of New York, will explain the reasons for the shortage of money. Please watch the report from NTD TV reporter Tang Yin.

Reporter: On Jan. 21, the Central Bank launched the “255 billion yuan ($42 billion) reverse repurchase agreements”, including 75 billion 7 day reverse repurchase agreements and 180 billion 21 day reverse repurchase agreements, which hit a new high position within around 11 months. Until Jan. 20, the Central Bank had already provided 120 billion yuan in short-term liquidity to large commercial banks by using the standing lending facility (SLF).

“Reverse Repurchase” agreements means the central bank increased the supply of money to the market by buying securities from primary dealers.
These unprecedented large actions from the central bank caused media attention on China’s money shortage issue, which included the Wall Street Journal and CNN.
Gong Shengli, the lead researcher of the Guo Qing Nei Can journal in Beijing analyzed that the huge amounts of money injected by the Central bank in China is related to the accelerating recovery of the U.S. dollar in the United States. The Central bank in China plans to prevent the money shortage.
Gong Shengli: There is a massive contraction on the loose monetary policy in USA. If the dollar were to recover, there wouldn’t be enough money in the money market. China will be greatly affected as other currencies on the market may fill in.
Dr. Chen Zhifei, the professor of economics at the City University of New York analyzed that the U.S. economy has bottomed out. Therefore, the United States Federal Reserve Bank decided to cancel the loose monetary policy. If the U.S. dollar has recovered, the RMB exchange rate could be lowering.
On Jan. 20, the Shanghai Interbank Offered Rate (Shibor) rose universally. The industry exclaimed, “money shortage has come back”.

The stock market was hit due to the rise in market rates. The Shanghai Composite Index fell below the 2,000 points mark,which is its lowest level in nearly six months.
After the reverse repos news came out, the inter-bank market got quite excited. The interbank seven-day repo rate fell to 5.5% on Jan. 21, which is a significant decline by comparing it with the 7.5% drop on Jan. 20. The money market rates have stabilized quickly.
Chen Zhifei: The central bank has focused on the main urgent needs. There is no specific strategy for long-term markets, including easing the economy. It shows that China’s economy is very fragile. The central bank also knows that it can not bear such a long-term risk. The only way is to provide short-term support.
For this massive injection of funds, the official claims is, that the target is to strengthen the liquidity of the banking system. Cao Fengqi, the director of the Finance and Securities Research Center of Guanghua School of Management at Peking University, pointed out that according to a practical demands, the money shortage could happen without the massive currency. The massive currency issued shows the efficiency of capital utilization is getting worse.

The industry insiders estimate that 21 day reverse repos stretch across the Chinese New Year, which could be sufficient to ensure the supply of funds over the year and pause the money shortage worries. However, the reverse repos will expire after the Chinese New Year. There is still a possibility of capital return. It does not mean that loose monetary policy will be shifted.
Chen Zhifei believed that it is not optimistic with the situation after the Chinese New Year. Besides, there could be bigger worries according to China’s economic structural problems.
Chen Zhifei: After the economic crisis, the central government provided a lot of money, which has been invested in real estate and infrastructure projects with very low or negative returns. These debts are going to expire and these infrastructure projects, such as high-speed railway, are losing money. Then these debt problems caused a shortage of money. The lenders are mainly the central and local governments.

According to the report from CNN TV on Jan. 21, analysts are worried that the new credit may no longer generate strong economic returns. The ballooning of borrowing may also undermine economic growth. The reports also mentioned that the central bank allows a significant increase in interest rates periodically. Then the next step will be the re-injection of cash to ease the credit crunch.

“Money Shortage” in China Leads to Worldwide Attention | InvestmentWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

uh...ummm...wait till the chi bots get off their holidays (government doesn't pay on holidays so they dont post much) and they''ll reassure the continual government injections of fresh cash to the banks that are most expossed to non performing loans due to overinvestment/bad investment on the part of the loan taker (often state apparatus/large state owned corporations) is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

NTDTV is Falungong, they hardly have any credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> NTDTV is Falungong, they hardly have any credibility.



News is not painting China in any negative light. Simply means that with the recent steps in US, the dollar would go back there. The Chinese bank is simply trying to fill in the void left.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Kloitra said:


> News is not painting China in any negative light. Simply means that with the recent steps in US, the dollar would go back there. The Chinese bank is simply trying to fill in the void left.



If there is such problem, then China's official medias would indeed report it.

But this only came from a well-known anti-China propaganda media, it is quite suspicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> If there is such problem, then China's official medias would indeed report it.
> 
> But this only came from a well-known anti-China propaganda media, it is quite suspicious.



China shares rebound after c.bank cash injections, buoy Hong Kong| Reuters


----------



## Edison Chen




----------



## ChineseTiger1986

This so-called "money shortage" rumor i've heard it for over a year, and those western medias should focus on their own stinky economy first, stop sticking their nose on China's business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This so-called "money shortage" rumor i've heard it for over a year, and those western medias should focus on their own stinky economy first, stop sticking their nose on China's business.



It's the western way to divert the attention away from themselves and point the finger at China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Cash shortage in China？

lol

China's deposit reserve ratio is over 20% compared with India's low of 3.5%。

A half percentage reduction in the DRR releases 600 billion cash into the market

China's problem is that there is too much cash sloshing around。Fortunately the inflation is still low at some 2.5%，very unlike to the world's largest democracy where inflation levels have remained at about 10% for years。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> It's the western way to divert the attention away from themselves and point the finger at China.



Those GZJY scumbags in China are the mouthpieces of the western propaganda, they are spreading the same fcking lie over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

cirr said:


> Cash shortage in China？
> 
> lol
> 
> China's deposit reserve ratio is over 20% compared with India's low of 3.5%。
> 
> A half percentage reduction in the DRR releases 600 billion cash into the market
> 
> China's problem is that there is too much cash sloshing around。Fortunately the inflation is still low at some 2.5%，very unlike to the world's largest democracy where inflation levels have remained at about 10% for years。



India laughing at China about the economy is like an F-grade student laughing at an A-grade student getting a B grade.

Indian economy is finished.

Their inflation is over 10%, their current account deficit is massive, their currency has collapsed from 40 to 60, their industrial output is shrinking every other month.


----------



## bolo

Bernanke said he's "stopped" money injection into the system. What a joke. The dow jones was done again today. Wait until the DJ is down a week, the tone will change. It happened many times. I've invested in the US market for two year now and it's QE4 ever= DJ going up due to money printing.


----------



## haidian

*China's service sector overtakes industry for first time*
2014-01-22
09:19 (GMT+8)


> China's service sector accounted for 46.1% of the country's GDP in 2013, outperforming the industrial sector for the first time, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Monday.
> 
> The change pointed to an upgrading in industrial structure, said Ma Jiantang, director of the bureau.
> 
> The second-placed sector, industry, took about 43.9% of the GDP.
> 
> China's economy grew 7.7% in 2013 from a year earlier, to 56.9 trillion yuan (US$9.3 trillion). The growth was the same as in 2012, overshooting the government target of 7.5%.
> 
> The agricultural sector, or the primary sector, climbed 4% year on year to 5.7 trillion yuan (US$941.7 billion), the industrial sector rose 7.8% to 25.0 trillion yuan (US$4.13 trillion) and the service sector expanded 8.3% to 26.2 trillion yuan (US$4.32 trillion), Ma said.
> 
> The service sector's outstripping of the industrial sector indicates "China's economy and society have entered a new phase," said Niu Li, an expert with the State Information Center.
> 
> According to Niu, this is in line with China's general economic growth and pattern of industrial upgrading.
> 
> New reforms in the country should focus on the service sector, especially finance, shipping and logistics, he added.
> 
> Zhang Liqun, an analyst with the Development Research Center of the State Council, said the service sector has huge capacity to absorb labor, while expending relatively little energy.
> 
> Though the improving ratio of the service sector against the economy is a trend that will continue in future, it should not replace efforts to transform and upgrade the manufacturing sector, Zhang said.
> 
> At the end of 2012, China issued its 12th five-year plan for the service sector. It aimed to raise both the proportion of GDP accounted for by the service sector and the ratio of service sector employment in the country's total employment by 4 percentage points in 2015 from 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The service sector is still young and has so much room for further development。 

The way is set for near 10% annual growth for the next 20 years。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Bad news. Once you lose your manufacturing base, it's all over. Service industries do not make the big bucks compare to manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

bolo said:


> Bad news. Once you lose your manufacturing base, it's all over. Service industries do not make the big bucks compare to manufacturing.


It's not. Manufacturing makes money but caused environmental damage. It's good to have balance with service sector should account more for an advance economy.


----------



## Contrarian

Congratulations China.

Its Ironical that India and China always have complimentary strengths.
China is a powerhouse in manufacturing and India so in services.
Now China is becoming strong in Services and India is pushing hard in manufacturing.

Hope we succeed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bolo

xunzi said:


> It's not. Manufacturing makes money but caused environmental damage. It's good to have balance with service sector should account more for an advance economy.


the fastest growing economies around the world are manufacturing based economies and not service driven economies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

bolo said:


> the fastest growing economies around the world are manufacturing based economies and not service driven economies.



Many manufacturing sectors of Shanghai have been moved to the inland areas, maybe they are trying hard to promote the new free trade zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

bolo said:


> the fastest growing economies around the world are manufacturing based economies and not service driven economies.



Well, it's true. But China's manufacturing output is already the No.1 in the world. All the developed countries are at least 70% service sector of GDP. It's the result of industry subdivision. For example, financial service industry is also service sector. A strong financial industry will support manufacturing growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Manufacturing is the engine of growth. I'm always on the fence about service sector, especially financial business. You can only play with numbers so much on the books. Eventually it will come back to bite you. Once you lose your manufacturing base, the decline will begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

S10 said:


> Manufacturing is the engine of growth. I'm always on the fence about service sector, especially financial business. You can only play with numbers so much on the books. Eventually it will come back to bite you. Once you lose your manufacturing base, the decline will begin.



I partly agree with you, however....... For financial industry

1),Without financial services like auditing, tax planing and preparation, F/S compilation, consulting and other attest services, can any business be alive? Even KMPG has customer like ICBC ( Industrial and Commercial Bank of China ), China Unicom and PetroChina. Ernst & Young has customer like China Bank and China Life Insurance. Also tax avoidance is most essential to any kind of business.

2),Without long-term installment loans, can most people afford their housing expenses? LoL...only few people can make the down payment with lump sum. More and more people nowadays are making financing terms. 

3),Without financial innovation and e-commerce, can you schedule a quick online transfer with less than 1 day, and thus to cut short the operating cycle, to increase the current ratio and improve the liquidity? BTW, for our consumers, you can also think about TaoBao and Alibaba, which brings so many convenience to customers and so many job opportunities.

4) Supply chain management. It's also service factor. It is highly associated with the manufacturing process. It includes the movement and storage of raw materials, work-in-process inventory, and finished goods from point of origin to point of consumption. It's a comprehensive management process, to enhance business effectiveness and efficiency.

5) Insurance.....I won't talk about the importance of insurance, earth people all know.

Okay, let's review on service industry. It includes education, IT, social security, medical system, tourist, entertainment......A highly developed service industry is needed. For example, in many remote and poor area in South China, the scenery is awesome but the basis of manufacturing is weak, we can develop tourism to make local people richer.

第三产业 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

China never lose competence in manufacturing. We are just adjusting the structure of economy by cutting down some over capacity and high energy consumed industry, such as coal, electrolytic aluminium, cement, sheet glass and other totally 19 industries. We are just upgrading our economy, that's all. We can move our highly polluted industry to other countries, to save labor cost and our environment. That's the way developed countries ever did to us.

2013年19个工业行业淘汰落后产能企业名单（第一批）（工业和信息化部公告2013年第35号）

Look at US, only 19% industrial production of GDP equals to 45% that of China's GDP, who is more efficient? That's the targeting we are getting close to. China's industrial production is No.1 but we need to improve it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

StarCraft_ZT said:


> I partly agree with you, however....... For financial industry
> 
> 1),Without financial services like auditing, tax planing and preparation, F/S compilation, consulting and other attest services, can any business be alive? Even KMPG has customer like ICBC ( Industrial and Commercial Bank of China ), China Unicom and PetroChina. Ernst & Young has customer like China Bank and China Life Insurance. Also tax avoidance is most essential to any kind of business.
> 
> 2),Without long-term installment loans, can most people afford their housing expenses? LoL...only few people can make the down payment with lump sum. More and more people nowadays are making financing terms.
> 
> 3),Without financial innovation and e-commerce, can you schedule a quick online transfer with less than 1 day, and thus to cut short the operating cycle, to increase the current ratio and improve the liquidity? BTW, for our consumers, you can also think about TaoBao and Alibaba, which brings so many convenience to customers and so many job opportunities.
> 
> 4) Supply chain management. It's also service factor. It is highly associated with the manufacturing process. It includes the movement and storage of raw materials, work-in-process inventory, and finished goods from point of origin to point of consumption. It's a comprehensive management process, to enhance business effectiveness and efficiency.
> 
> 5) Insurance.....I won't talk about the importance of insurance, earth people all know.
> 
> Okay, let's review on service industry. It includes education, IT, social security, medical system, tourist, entertainment......A highly developed service industry is needed. For example, in many remote and poor area in South China, the scenery is awesome but the basis of manufacturing is weak, we can develop tourism to make local people richer.
> 
> 第三产业 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> China never lose competence in manufacturing. We are just adjusting the structure of economy by cutting down some over capacity and high energy consumed industry, such as coal, electrolytic aluminium, cement, sheet glass and other totally 19 industries. We are just upgrading our economy, that's all. We can move our highly polluted industry to other countries, to save labor cost and our environment. That's the way developed countries ever did to us.
> 
> 2013年19个工业行业淘汰落后产能企业名单（第一批）（工业和信息化部公告2013年第35号）
> 
> Look at US, only 19% industrial production of GDP equals to 45% that of China's GDP, who is more efficient? That's the targeting we are getting close to. China's industrial production is No.1 but we need to improve it too.
> 
> View attachment 14824


 
Well, I guess Chinese people will find out sooner or later financial services for the most part are fraudulent. I don't know how it works in China but I'm thinking it's similiar to the US. Financial services is just another name for a Ponzi scheme. No real weath is being produced other than using fractional reserves to create wealth due to inflation--in a nutshell "creating money out of air". 

This is killing the US economy and I'm not sure why the Chinese leaders do not understand it. Manufacturing is the king of GDP growth and real indication of the wealth of a country. Remember when China was *** backwards--foreigners were referring to the fact that Chinese can't manufacture anything. Why would you want to go that route again?



S10 said:


> Manufacturing is the engine of growth. I'm always on the fence about service sector, especially financial business. You can only play with numbers so much on the books. Eventually it will come back to bite you. Once you lose your manufacturing base, the decline will begin.


 
Not only that, it's very easy for competitors to compete against you in a service sector, but hard to nearly impossible in manufacturing in some cases.

What Chinese gov't should do is put more in defense manufacturing. It's recession proof and you can't outsource these jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

bolo said:


> Well, I guess Chinese people will find out sooner or later financial services for the most part are fraudulent. I don't know how it works in China but I'm thinking it's similiar to the US. Financial services is just another name for a Ponzi scheme. No real weath is being produced other than using fractional reserves to create wealth due to inflation--in a nutshell "creating money out of air".
> 
> This is killing the US economy and I'm not sure why the Chinese leaders do not understand it. Manufacturing is the king of GDP growth and real indication of the wealth of a country. Remember when China was *** backwards--foreigners were referring to the fact that Chinese can't manufacture anything. Why would you want to go that route again?



I've stated that the decreased proportion of manufacturing does not mean the decrease of competence and total output of manufacturing. 

It's not the same thing. It's not who want go that way. It's the market economy's self reconstruction.The proportion is decreasing but the total output is increasing.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Manufacturing Output by Country - Greyhill Advisors

China is always been increasing the industrial output. This data is a little bit old, now we have surpassed US. But the manufacturing only accounts for 19% of its GDP, in China, it's 45%. Don't you think it's China's way to catch up with the current US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

The day China loses the manufacturing capacity is the day China will begin the decline as a country.


----------



## northeast

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> The day China loses the manufacturing capacity is the day China will begin the decline as a country.


Why？the weight of chinese industry sector is clearly too big.If the total economy goes well，China won't decline.



S10 said:


> Manufacturing is the engine of growth. I'm always on the fence about service sector, especially financial business. You can only play with numbers so much on the books. Eventually it will come back to bite you. Once you lose your manufacturing base, the decline will begin.


Japan didn't lose it，but it suffered from the last economy crisis worse than most of devoloped countries.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

northeast said:


> Why？the weight of chinese industry sector is clearly too big.If the total economy goes well，China won't decline.
> 
> 
> Japan didn't lose it，but it suffered from the last economy crisis worse than most of devoloped countries.



Manufacturing base is a prerequisite for a powerful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Manufacturing base is a prerequisite for a powerful country.



China's manufacturing base won't decline, it remains as a larger version of Germany.

But the environment protection is also important, since Xi Jinping has promised to increase the overall living standard for all Chinese people.


----------



## S10

StarCraft_ZT said:


> I partly agree with you, however....... For financial industry
> 
> 1),Without financial services like auditing, tax planing and preparation, F/S compilation, consulting and other attest services, can any business be alive? Even KMPG has customer like ICBC ( Industrial and Commercial Bank of China ), China Unicom and PetroChina. Ernst & Young has customer like China Bank and China Life Insurance. Also tax avoidance is most essential to any kind of business.
> 
> 2),Without long-term installment loans, can most people afford their housing expenses? LoL...only few people can make the down payment with lump sum. More and more people nowadays are making financing terms.
> 
> 3),Without financial innovation and e-commerce, can you schedule a quick online transfer with less than 1 day, and thus to cut short the operating cycle, to increase the current ratio and improve the liquidity? BTW, for our consumers, you can also think about TaoBao and Alibaba, which brings so many convenience to customers and so many job opportunities.
> 
> 4) Supply chain management. It's also service factor. It is highly associated with the manufacturing process. It includes the movement and storage of raw materials, work-in-process inventory, and finished goods from point of origin to point of consumption. It's a comprehensive management process, to enhance business effectiveness and efficiency.
> 
> 5) Insurance.....I won't talk about the importance of insurance, earth people all know.
> 
> Okay, let's review on service industry. It includes education, IT, social security, medical system, tourist, entertainment......A highly developed service industry is needed. For example, in many remote and poor area in South China, the scenery is awesome but the basis of manufacturing is weak, we can develop tourism to make local people richer.
> 
> 第三产业 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> China never lose competence in manufacturing. We are just adjusting the structure of economy by cutting down some over capacity and high energy consumed industry, such as coal, electrolytic aluminium, cement, sheet glass and other totally 19 industries. We are just upgrading our economy, that's all. We can move our highly polluted industry to other countries, to save labor cost and our environment. That's the way developed countries ever did to us.
> 
> 2013年19个工业行业淘汰落后产能企业名单（第一批）（工业和信息化部公告2013年第35号）
> 
> Look at US, only 19% industrial production of GDP equals to 45% that of China's GDP, who is more efficient? That's the targeting we are getting close to. China's industrial production is No.1 but we need to improve it too.
> 
> View attachment 14824


The financial sector is a necessary evil, but you should realize that all financial activities should be serving manufacturing, which is where real growth comes from. Manipulating numbers alone will not get you anywhere in the long term. China did lose some of its manufacturing in the past 5 years. We still have areas of extreme poverty in provinces such as Yunnan, Guizhou and Qinghai. Those are underdeveloped and requires support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

_*First nation to report over 20 million units sold*_

Jan. 20 – China became the first country to sell in excess of 20 million auto units last year, with nearly _*22 million*_ passenger and commercial vehicles being sold in the country over that time. This figure represented a 14 percent increase over 2012, and was double the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers estimate. Of these, _*59.7 percent of the market was taken by foreign joint ventures*_. Volkswagen replaced General Motors as the top China seller for the first time since 2003, while Ford sales grew by 49 percent and Japan’s Toyota enjoyed a record year, despite political problems with China.

China’s auto market still has plenty of growth however. _*Car ownership is still low in the country*_, with about 120 million vehicles on the roads in a country of 1.4 billion. That compares to less than 100 cars for every 1,000 people, far lower than markets such as Europe and Japan with penetration of 600 vehicles for every 1,000 people. Eight Chinese cities reported record sales despite curbs being introduced to restrict ownership, with many Chinese just buying anyway to best the restrictions.

“For those working in the auto industry, the only country they should know where sales are still robust is China,” said Hubertus Troska, president of Daimler China.

Auto ownership has become a political issue in China with some factions blaming the increasing pollution in cities on automobile exhaust fumes. Thus, they belive that the problem can in part be explained away due to China’s growth in wealth. Others believe the pollution is caused by inefficient state owned coal and power supply companies, a far more direct criticism of the Government’s management of the country. This latter view has recently been put forward by Beijing’s Mayor who recently announced an “all-out effort” to fight air pollution.

The New Year is shaping up to be another strong year for the Chinese auto market. Luxury car maker Jaguar Land Rover, owned by India’s Tata Group, is about to commence production at its new China factory in Changshu in a joint venture with Chinese car maker, Chery, later in the year.

“China’s market is an opportunity, but not an opportunity for everyone,” said Jia Xinguang, a Beijing-based auto analyst. Companies getting a late start in the Chinese market may find it difficult to catch up to their established peers, he further commented.

Vehicle sales in China are expected to rise a further 10 percent during 2014.

- See more at: China Vehicle Sales Reach 22 million Units in 2013 | China Briefing News

China breaks world record for car sales in 2013 - CBS News

China 2013 vehicle sales up 13.9 pct -industry group| Reuters


----------



## northeast

Ten times of what indian produce.


----------



## eazzy

Hope PSA will sell many cars in China.


----------



## cnleio

Now China ... 80% Chinese family own cars.


----------



## eazzy

^ I highly doubt that, do you have any source ?


----------



## Daniel808

cnleio said:


> Now China ... 80% Chinese family own cars.



80%
Seriously?

That mean China have 1 Billion Cars


----------



## eazzy

^ There is not 1billion families in China


----------



## acetophenol

congrats china!


----------



## Daniel808

eazzy said:


> ^ There is not 1billion families in China



oh, My Fault 
I thought 'People'
Sorry


----------



## xunzi

bolo said:


> the fastest growing economies around the world are manufacturing based economies and not service driven economies.


That is because they are not advance economy. Service add "high-value" to an economy. Take the US, for instance. It has high-value in service sector. That is not to say we will not manufacturing. We will but it must be at a lower percentage than service.


----------



## Wholegrain

@atatwolf

Atatkhar, even *Sepratist Uyghurs* like Isa Yusuf Alptekin * supported China against Japan in WW2, even after their "First East Turkestan Republic was crushed* by Chinese Muslim forces.

The Muslim World - Google Books



> OBITUARY ISA YUSUF ALPTEKIN - a great mujahid died East Turkistan Leader Isa ifusuf Alptekin died on 17 Dec '95 at Istanbul. ... Feb '96, Isa Yusuf Alptekin, former Secretary of the East Turkistan Government and fighter for the freedom of Sinkiang Koumuntang, died in ... Turkistan. *During the Sino-Japanese War he advocated the cause of China and continued his efforts for the autonomy of Sinkiang*.



Alptekin and another Uyghur who went by the Chinese name Ma Fuliang, also traveled to the middle east (Turkey) to raise support for China against Japan. (Alptekin and his friend are mislabeled as Hui here)

Around the middle of 1939, Chongqing sent two prominent Hui Muslim leaders, Isa Yusuf Alptekin and Ma Fuliang (F.L. Ozbek Ma), to Turkey, Syria and Egypt for the purpose of extending Chiang Kai-shek's goodwill and soliciting sympathy ... - Google Search

Modern China's Ethnic Frontiers: A Journey to the West - Hsiao-ting Lin - Google Books



> Around the middle of 1939, Chongqing sent two prominent Hui Muslim leaders, Isa Yusuf Alptekin and Ma Fuliang (F.L. Ozbek Ma), to Turkey, Syria and Egypt for the purpose of extending Chiang Kai-shek's goodwill and soliciting sympathy ...



Alptekin and Ma Fuliang brought Uyghur youths from Sinkiang (Xinjiang) to enlist in China's military during the war to fight Japan.

China at War - Google Books

China Magazine - Google Books



> LED by Ma Fu- liang, Moslem member of the Mongolian and Tibetan Affairs Commission, the second batch of 10 Sinkiang Mohammedan youths have arrived in Chungking after a rigorous trip via India and Rangoon. This brings the total of the arrivals to 29. This brings the total of the arrivals to 29. All will join the Central Military Academy in Free China next fall.



The Pan Turkic Uyghur separatist Dr. Masud Sabri also sided with China, joining the Chinese government in Chongqing along with other Uyghurs who joined the Chinese military academy to fight Japan.

Biographical Dictionary of Republican China - Google Books

Ma Fuliang and another Uyghur named Ismail were part of China's national military council during the war against Japan, while Dr. Masud Sabri was part of the State Council and Legislature.

China Magazine - Google Books



> Ma Fu-liang and Ismail are advisers of the National Military Council, while Dr. Masoud, former State Councillor of the National Government, is a member of the Legislative Yuan. Other Mohammedan members of the Legislative Yuan include...



Yulbars Khan (General Yulbas) was another Uyghur in the Chinese military.

China Magazine - Google Books



> General Yulbas, councillor of the National Military Council



Most of those men, like Alptekin, Sabri, were hard core Pan Turkic and Uyghur separatists and had been to Turkey before the war with Japan broke out. Yulbars (Yulbas) was the only non separatist and non pan Turkist Uyghur among them.

Isa Alptekin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Masud Sabri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They sided with China against Japan even *after* their "East Turkestan Republic[/b] was crushed in 1934 by Chinese Muslims.

Battle of Kashgar (1934) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The only Uyghur who tried siding with Japan was Muhammad Amin Bughra. He was arrested by Britain in India, but the Chinese government sent Isa Alptekin to bail him out and convince him to defect to China. He came to China and joined the Chinese government and worked as a writer for Chinese pro- government media along with Alptekin.

Muhammad Amin Bughra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't need to even mention what non-separatist Turkic Salar Muslims did to the Japanese, since Uyghur separatists already hated them......

马家军悲壮的抗战：百名骑兵集体投河殉国--军事频道-中华网-中国最大军事网站

Leonard Francis Clark wrote about a Salar officer in the Qinghai army of Ma Bufang who killed Japanese in "The Marching Wind".


----------



## Wholegrain

@atatwolf

"Chinese" demand apology as Indonesian communist-purge film gets Oscar nod ! | Page 7

The alleged "Almighty Tengri spirit".

In 1989, Uzbeks mass murdered Meshkhetian Turks in Fergana

The Formation of the Uzbek Nation-state: A Study in Transition - Anita Sengupta - Google Books

A History of the Soviet Union from the Beginning to the End - Peter Kenez - Google Books

Encyclopedia of the Developing World - Google Books

Soviets May Widen Ethnic Rights - Chicago Tribune

In 1990, Kyrgyz massacred Uzbeks in Osh.

In 2010, they repeated the massacre again, killing more Uzbeks.

2010 South Kyrgyzstan ethnic clashes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It seems this "Tengri spirit" has the opposite effect as you advertise.


----------



## cirr

*Airbus Offers To Build A330 Completion Center In China*

By Bradley Perrett

Source: Aviation Daily






February 04, 2014 
_
Credit: Airbus_

Airbus is offering to build an A330 completion center in China, probably in Tianjin, says a manufacturing industry official, as the European airframer steps up efforts to promote the type as an answer to China’s shortage of pilots, technicians and airspace capacity.

In return for the completion center, Airbus is asking China to commit to buying a large number of A330s, possibly 200, says the official.

The Chinese government, which heavily influences aircraft purchase by the mainly state-owned airline industry, is still considering the offer. The proposal has accompanied Airbus attempts to promote lightweight certification of the A330 as creating a Chinese version of the type, while Boeing is arguing that narrowbodies offer better economics for China’s domestic routes.

The offer completion center has apparently been made as part of talks for orders to fill requirements for the next five-year planning period, 2016-20, although the facility and its deliveries would presumably last longer than that.

Airbus Offers To Build A330 Center In China


----------



## Wholegrain

Maybank launches ringgit trade in China | Free Malaysia Today

Maybank launches ringgit trade in China

The Malaysian Reserve | February 5, 2014

By Azli Jamil

KUALA LUMPUR: Malayan Banking Bhd (Maybank) has introduced ringgit trade financing in China where customers can now settle their cross-border trade transactions with their Malaysian counterparts in ringgit.

It claims to be the first bank to offer this service. According to a statement by Maybank yesterday, other Chinese banks may also apply to be Maybank’s appointed agents to offer ringgit financing to their customers across China.

“The RM Trade Financing service further reinforces Maybank’s position as the key go-to Malaysian bank for businesses in China as it was the only Malaysian bank appointed by People’s Bank of China as a market maker for MYR/RMB (ringgit/yuan) and since 2012, Chinese customers have been allowed to maintain ringgit accounts at Maybank Shanghai branch,” said Maybank global head of transaction banking John Wong Tze Yow in the statement.

Through this service, customers are able to leverage on the various trade financing and hedging instruments available in ringgit, which encompass letters of credit, financing of imports, exports, currency swaps and other services made available via Maybank’s wide network in Malaysia and the competitive ringgit funding it has to offer as the largest bank in Malaysia, the lender said.

Wong said among the benefits are a new liquid currency with hedging options, which helps minimises foreign exchange exposures and enables both parties to benefit from better trade terms and a reduced supply chain costs.

“This new capability will help entrench Maybank’s leadership in trade finance in Malaysia where it enjoys a market share of over 26% currently,” said Wong about the potential arising from this new service.

Wong said the scheme will spur the future development of a broader range of ringgit-denominated products and services to meet evolving business needs especially since Greater China is one of the key markets that Maybank has been focusing on over the last few years.

“While we already offer a full suite of trade financing facilities in China including imports, exports and other trade services, we are looking to introduce more new products in 2014, particularly in the area of supply chain financing that supports open account trades which are the dominant form of trade in Asia,” said Wong.

In addition to the above scheme, Wong said both Malaysia and China can leverage on their respective strengths in Islamic financing and yuan business to promote the development of a yuan-denominated sukuk market.

This content is provided by FMT content provider The Malaysian Reserve


----------



## tranquilium

Good news. I wonder if this is related to the Shanghai free trading zone.


----------



## Irajgholi

but why would china need a failed currency like ringgit? history has shown that currency is not very stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

BPA Malaysia Weekly Bond Market Report 9 February 2014 – BorneoPost Online | Borneo , Malaysia, Sarawak Daily News | Largest English Daily In Borneo






Posted on February 8, 2014, Saturday

Over the week, Malaysian Government Securities (MGS) yields shed between three basis points (bps) and 15bp between the three-year and 20-year tenure.

The lower MGS yields were attributed to the recent release of weak manufacturing data from US and the strengthening of the ringgit against the US dollar.

As a result, the TR BPAM All Bond Index posted gains of 0.27 per cent to end the week at 131.92 from 131.57 recorded last week.

The Institute for Supply Management (ISM) manufacturing index declined to 51.3 per cent in January from 56.5 per cent in December, indicating US manufacturing had expanded at the slowest pace in eight months.

As for Malaysia’s exports data which was released on Friday, the Department of Statistics reported that both exports and imports increased by 14.4 and 14.8 per cent respectively in December from a year earlier.

Exports rose on the back of a weaker ringgit currency and mainly driven by higher electric & electronic product shipments and a surge in exports to China, Malaysia’s largest trade partner.

Trade surplus came in higher at RM9.5 billion, as compared to RM8 billion in November.

Trading activities remained muted as the total trading volume of the top 10 most active bonds were a tad lower at RM5.36 billion compared to RM5.41 billion last week.

The five-year benchmark GII maturing on April 2019 topped the list with a total of RM1.06 billion worth of bonds changed hands.

On February 7, 2014, Pengurusan Air SPV Bhd issued five-year and seven-year Islamic Medium Term Notes (IMTNs) amounting to RM1.20 billion.

The IMTNs, which are backed by an explicit guarantee by the Government of Malaysia, carried profit rates of 4.16 and 4.42 per cent respectively.


----------



## Irajgholi

Structural Aspects of the East Asian Crisis - OECD - Google Books


----------



## Edison Chen

Irajgholi said:


> but why would china need a failed currency like ringgit? history has shown that currency is not very stable.



China is building a loose and more flexible financial industry by introducing foreign capital to come in. It's a good chance for China's national banks to improve their competence and professional services.

It's more likely an investment instrument. High net worth Chinese people are increasing, they need to invest in international market.

It is not stable, but the trading volume is low.



tranquilium said:


> Good news. I wonder if this is related to the Shanghai free trading zone.



Definitely it is.


----------



## Irajgholi

Edison Chen said:


> It's more likely an investment instrument. High net worth Chinese people are increasing, they need to invest in international market.



i do agree with your pov, but shouldnt investments be directed at something profitable? u are aware that bitcoin trading in china faced skepticism from the government because of its high volatility? in economics u need predictability, im active in forex myself so i know that since 2012 ringgit has experienced depreciation, because malaysia exports fell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Edison Chen said:


> China is building a loose and more flexible financial industry by introducing foreign capital to come in. It's a good chance for China's national banks to improve their competence and professional services.
> 
> It's more likely an investment instrument. High net worth Chinese people are increasing, they need to invest in international market.
> 
> It is not stable, but the trading volume is low.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely it is.


Its a good way for wealthy Chinese to lose money. Wtf is ringgit? Lol. I wouldn't touch that with a twenty foot pole

I rather buy houses in ghetto Detroit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Malaysia and China Trade for 2013 is around 160 Billion US dollars, and China is Malaysia's Number one trade partner. Use of RMB and Ringgit will be more frequent and is eroding the use of US Dollar for the bilateral trade. It is inevitable that use of RMB and Ringgit will be on the increase in future thus establishing of Malaysian RInggit exchange centre in China comes naturally.

Ringgit is relative stable unlike the Iranian poster trying to potrayed. It is always at thr exchange range of around one Ringgit to two RMB for more than last 5 years. AGainst US Dollar it has been around the range of one USD for 3.10 to 3.30 Ringgit for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

lcloo said:


> Malaysia and China Trade for 2013 is around 160 Billion US dollars, and China is Malaysia's Number one trade partner. Use of RMB and Ringgit will be more frequent and is eroding the use of US Dollar for the bilateral trade. It is inevitable that use of RMB and Ringgit will be on the increase in future thus establishing of Malaysian RInggit exchange centre in China comes naturally.
> 
> Ringgit is relative stable unlike the Iranian poster trying to potrayed. It is always at thr exchange range of around one Ringgit to two RMB for more than last 5 years. AGainst US Dollar it has been around the range of one USD for 3.10 to 3.30 Ringgit for many years.



i have to disagree with u, nothing against malaysia, but this is one of my jobs that im fairly successful at. anyway feel free to read these:

Profitable Currency pairs in the Forex
Most Profitable Currency Pair
The Most Profitable Groups Of Shares Or Currencies To Trade

just some basic intros.

as a matter of fact fluctuation is high relative to the base (almost 10 percent fluctuation in short period) that has also contrubuted to inflation in malaysia (Malaysia Inflation Rate | Actual Value | Historical Data | Forecast this i could understand for iran as the country is under severe international sanctions and suffer from braindead economic managers, but not for malaysia that is enjoying freedom of investment.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Edison Chen

Through this service, customers are able to leverage on the various trade financing and hedging instruments available in ringgit, which encompass *letters of credit*, financing of imports, exports, *currency swaps* and other services made available via Maybank’s wide network in Malaysia and the competitive ringgit funding it has to offer as the largest bank in Malaysia, the lender said.

~~~~~分割线~~~~~

Trade between China and Malaysia is increasing, but this kind of international trade always has interest fluctuation risk, because the USD is still the key currency for international settlements. Those export companies have to undertake the risk of loss on foreign trade account. It's the trade between China and Malaysia, so why use USD? It's time for China and more ASEAN countris to sign *currency swaps agreement*, it's good for China to make RMB an international currency.

The *letter of credit* serves as a guarantee to the seller that it will be paid regardless of whether the buyer ultimately fails to pay. In this way, the risk that the buyer will fail to pay is transferred from the seller to the letter of credit's issuer.

As what we can see, all the services is to guarantee the trade between China and Malaysia goes well. Because so many Chinese companies are investing overseas, they need assurance and guarantee to refrain from loss due to different regulations or foreign exchange risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Irajgholi said:


> i do agree with your pov, but shouldnt investments be directed at something profitable? u are aware that bitcoin trading in china faced skepticism from the government because of its high volatility? in economics u need predictability, im active in forex myself so i know that since 2012 ringgit has experienced depreciation, because malaysia exports fell.



As the article stressed:

As for Malaysia’s exports data which was released on Friday, the Department of Statistics reported that both exports and imports increased by 14.4 and 14.8 per cent respectively in December from a year earlier.

Exports rose on the back of a weaker ringgit currency and mainly driven by higher electric & electronic product shipments and a surge in exports to China, Malaysia’s largest trade partner.

Also from *Malaysia's Trade Statistics:
*
2013 Export Growth Boosted By Better Second Half Performance

The strong export growth of 14.4% in December 2013 marked the sixth consecutive month of export growth since July 2013. On the average, exports expanded by 8.9% in the second half of 2013, compensating for a lackluster first half performance. With this recovery, Malaysia’s exports for the full year 2013 grew by 2.4% or RM17.17 billion to RM719.81 billion.

Major contributors to this performance included:-


Strong uptake by ASEAN especially to Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam, Brunei, Myanmar and Lao PDR;
Improved demand as a result of pockets of recovery in the European Union (EU) such as in the Netherlands, Germany, Italy, Belgium and Poland;
Growth in exports of manufacturing and mining sectors;
Higher imports by Free Trade Agreements (FTA) partners such as Australia, the People’s Republic of China (PRC), the Republic of Korea (ROK), Chile and New Zealand;
New applications of semi-conductors driven by higher needs for digitalization, mobility, connectivity, energy efficiency and miniaturization, fuelled growth for electrical and electronic (E&E) exports; and
Rising demand for other manufactured exports such as medical devices; manufactures of metal; chemicals and chemical products; as well as, machinery, appliances and parts.
Also according to Malaysia's trade performance 2012:

Among the top 5 trading partners, expansion in trade was recorded with ASEAN, an increase of 8.2%; the People’s Republic of China (PRC), ↑8% while trade with Japan decreased by 1%; the European Union (EU), ↓2.4%; and the United States of America (USA), ↓2.8%. Other countries which registered expansion in trade were Australia, ↑13.6%; India, ↑7.3%; the United Arab Emirates (UAE), ↑17.3%; and Republic of Korea (ROK), ↑0.9%.

You are right when you say Malaysia's export fell in 2012, but it's increasing with China. Export is still there but it is shifting from western countries to China with increasing consumption demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

I can't say more than what Edison Chen has justed posted. 



As for the Ringgit's FX rate current and nexr few months, we expect a rebound in 2nd quarter 2014, but just wait and see, till then....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

TSMC Showing 20nm HKMG and 16nm FinFET Wafers at ARM TechCon - Legit Reviews

*TSMC Showing 20nm HKMG and 16nm FinFET Wafers at ARM TechCon*
Posted by Nathan Kirsch | Wed, Oct 30, 2013 - 4:31 PM

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) is at ARM TechCon showing off 20nm Soc and 16nm FinFET-based development wafers. The 20 and 16nm nodes both posed significant hurdles for TSMC, so to see wafers being produced on those nodes is a good sign. The 20nm node is the first to use double patterning, requiring more masks and additional runs under an immersion lithography machine. The 16nm node represents TSMC’s first use of FinFETs (multi-gate or tri-gate architectures) for even lower power use and higher performance.






TSMC has taped out several 20nm HKMG processor designs and is ready for volume production in early 2014. TSMC expects to let customers start designing and taping out 16nm FinFET chips before the end of the year and production 16nm FinFET wafers to enter production a year later in Q1 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC), with its 20nm technology, is the world leader in ARM (RISC-based) chips for mobile computing. In comparison, Intel chips are CISC (ie. complex instruction set computing) based for desktop PCs.

----------

TSMC Begins Volume Production of Chips Using 20nm Process Technology

"*TSMC Begins Volume Production of Chips Using 20nm Process Technology*
January 16th, 2014 at 11:36 pm - Author Anton Shilov

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. on Thursday said it had begun mass production of chips using 20nm process technology ahead of its own schedule. The new fabrication process will help fabless chip designers (e.g., AMD, Nvidia, Qualcomm, etc.) to create processors with higher transistor count, lower power consumption and improved performance.

TSMC’s 20nm technology (which the company calls CLN20SOC) is mainly designed for highly-integrated system-on-chip devices that benefit from increased transistor density. The fabrication technology relies on high-k metal gate technology that should ensure fairly high clock-rates of chips without increase of leakage currents. TSMC will offer only one version of the 20nm-class manufacturing process, which will help the company to ramp up volume production using the tech in a short period of time.

“We have two fabs, fab 12 and fab 14 that complete the core of the 20nm-SoC. As a matter of fact, we have started production. We are in the [high]-volume [20nm] production as we speak right now,” said C. C. Wei, co-chief executive officer and co-president of TSMC.






At present, certain modules of TSMC’s fabs 12 and fab 16 are producing chips using 20nm process technology. The fab 15 modules 3 and 4 will initiate production using 20nm process tech sometimes in May, 2014.

While TSMC is tight-lipped regarding nature of chips it makes using 20nm fabrication process, last year it said that the first five 20nm products will be aimed at mobile computing, CPU and PLD [programmable logic device] segments.

TSMC expects wafers processed using 20nm process technologies to account for around 10 per cent of this year’s wafer revenue. In the fourth quarter the 20nm fabrication process is projected to account for 20 per cent of TSMC revenue."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's SMIC is world's fifth-largest semiconductor chip foundry | IC Insights*





Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) is China's largest semiconductor manufacturer. (Photo credit: Wafer manufacturing - Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation)

According to the latest data from IC Insights (see chart below), China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) is the world's fifth-largest semiconductor chip foundry.

As China's largest semiconductor manufacturer, SMIC had a great year in 2013. SMIC revenue boomed year-over-year by 28% to total $1.97 billion.

There is more good news. SMIC has started initial production of 28nm chips.

----------

TSMC and GlobalFoundries Led Foundry Market in 2013 – IC Insights.

TSMC and GlobalFoundries Led Foundry Market in 2013 – IC Insights.

Top 13 Foundries Account for 91% of Total Foundry Sales in 2013
[01/29/2014 11:55 PM]
by Anton Shilov






[Note: IDM is an acronym for "integrated device manufacturer." An IDM manufactures semiconductor chips like a foundry and also sells the chips inside its own consumer electronics products.]

----------

SMIC Starts Supplying 28nm CMOS | Electronics360

"SMIC Starts Supplying 28nm CMOS
Peter Clarke
27 January 2014

China's leading indigenous chip manufacturer Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (Shanghai, China) has announced that it has completed the development of two manufacturing processes at the 28nm node and put its first 28nm multiproject wafer (MPW) run through a fab at the end of 2013.

SMIC is now able to supply 28nm polysilicon gate and 28nm high-k dielectric metal gate (HKMG) processes and said it has a library of over 100 cores available developed by third-party IP partners and internally at SMIC.

SMIC said the first MPW run was used by SMIC and customers for verification of process and circuits and that it would run more MPWs during 2014 but did not indicate how quickly it would move to volume production of 28nm wafers. Previously it had been reported that SMIC would gain first revenues from 28nm polysilicon-gate in 3Q14 and from 28 HKMG in 2H15.

SMIC is offering two 28nm processes in a manner similar to Taiwan foundries TSMC and United Microelectronics Corp. and no doubt in the hope it can take some of their business on price. TSMC has dominated the ramp up of 28nm foundry manufacturing and in the fourth quarter of 2013 28nm process technology was responsible for about one third of its sales of NT$145.81 billion (about $4.8 billion). According to IHS' forecasts, the pure-play foundry revenue potential for 28nm will continue to rise with a CAGR of 19.4 percent from 2012 to 2017.

The 28nm manufacturing processes have been mainly used for mobile and consumer equipment such as smartphones and tablet computers, set-top boxes and networking ICs. *TSMC ramped the volume supply of 28nm wafers to customers in 2011 which puts SMIC about three years behind TSMC but only a couple of years behind Globalfoundries and UMC.* (article continues)"

-----


SMIC Unveils 28nm Readiness and MPW Milestone | Design & Reuse

"SMIC Unveils 28nm Readiness and MPW Milestone

SHANGHAI, Jan. 26, 2014 -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC"，NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981) , China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, announced today that its 28nm technology has been process frozen and the company has successfully entered Multi Project Wafer (MPW) stage to support customer's requirements on both 28nm PolySiON (PS) and 28nm high-k dielectrics metal gate (HKMG) processes. Over 100 IPs from multiple third party IP partners as well as SMIC's internal IP team are prepared to serve various projects from worldwide design houses that have been showing interest in SMIC 28nm processes.

28nm process technologies primarily target mobile computing and consumer electronics related applications, such as Smartphone, Tablets, TV, Set-top Boxes and networking. It provides customers high performance application processors, cellular baseband, wireless connectivity etc. According to IHS' forecasts, the pure-play foundry revenue potential for 28nm will continue to rise with a CAGR of 19.4% from 2012 to 2017.

*'I am pleased to announce the successful 28nm process milestone, which enables SMIC to better position itself in engaging and serving mobile computing related customers," said Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu, Chief Executive Officer & Executive Director of SMIC.* "As the first foundry in mainland China to offer 28nm process technologies, this significant milestone demonstrates SMIC's continuous growing capabilities in offering leading foundry technologies to worldwide IC designers.'

"The first SMIC 28nm MPW shuttle included both 28PS and 28HKMG related customer products for verification, which was already launched at the end of 2013 as planned," said Dr. Shiuh-Wuu Lee, Executive Vice President of Technology Development of SMIC. 'By taking more MPW shuttles in 2014, we will continue to take more positive steps to strengthen and diversify our technology offerings and meet customers' growing demands on both advanced and differentiated technologies.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

@Martian,

So how many generation/years that China foundry left in term of technology by leading global competitors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*TSMC, SMIC, IBM, Samsung, GlobalFoundries, and UMC. Four uncertainties. Also Intel's SoFIA.*



antonius123 said:


> @Martian,
> 
> So how many generation/years that China foundry left in term of technology by leading global competitors?




*28nm* (TSMC 2011, SMIC sometime in 2014) volume production
*20nm* (TSMC in January 2014) volume production
*14/16nm* (TSMC 16nm FinFET in fourth quarter 2014) risk production in Dec. 2013 with volume production in fourth quarter 2014
*10nm* (TSMC says they are ready to go in fourth quarter 2015) risk/trial production before ramp up

The second citation from Electronics360: "TSMC ramped the volume supply of 28nm wafers to customers in 2011 which* puts SMIC about three years behind TSMC but only a couple of years behind Globalfoundries and UMC."*

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) is the world leader in RISC-based ARM semiconductor chips for mobile phones and tablets. TSMC started volume production of 20nm in January 2014 (see post #3052 above). TSMC will begin volume production of 16nm FinFET (ie. 3D chip architecture) in the fourth quarter of this year.

I can only give you an answer based on the current snapshot. If SMIC is able to proceed as fast as TSMC then SMIC is three years behind TSMC, which introduced volume production of 28nm in 2011. GlobalFoundries and UMC did not start small-volume production of 28nm until early last year. They are both in the process of increasing their yield. This puts SMIC about two years behind GlobalFoundries and UMC.

SMIC, GlobalFoundries, UMC, and Samsung license the 28nm fabrication technology from IBM. IBM has shown test-wafers of 20nm and 14nm. However, it is not clear whether the IBM wafers were memory chips (which are simple repeated patterns) or the more advanced logic chips (which are more difficult to manufacture). With a few minor exceptions, TSMC generally does not manufacture memory chips due to the lower margin.

IBM's problem has always been taking the technology to build one cutting-edge wafer in the lab and transforming it into a reliable mass-manufacturing process. Ten years ago, IBM went into the foundry business to compete against TSMC. IBM wooed away TSMC's largest customer NVIDIA.

However, IBM failed miserably and was late to market by six months. Due to IBM's inability to reliably mass-manufacture the semiconductor chips on its wafers, ATI (which remained a TSMC customer) surpassed NVIDIA and became the world's largest graphics card seller for that year. NVIDIA learned its lesson and moved its orders back to TSMC.

The reason I can't give you a good answer is that there are too many uncertainties. IBM's 20nm and 14nm technology (both gate-last) are different from its 28nm technology (gate-first). IBM was stuck at 28nm for an extra two years in comparison to TSMC (which has been consistently gate-last). Can IBM make a smooth transition from gate-first 28nm to 20nm gate-last?

Without additional problems, IBM is currently two years behind TSMC. Technically speaking, IBM provides "consultation" services. However, the Common Platform Alliance members (ie. IBM, Samsung and GlobalFoundries) are all relying on IBM's expertise. IBM has individual licensing side-deals with UMC and SMIC.

The issue is further complicated by IBM's recent effort to sell its chip business.

In conclusion, there are four large uncertainties. Firstly, IBM has a history of encountering delays in transitioning from a single lab wafer to mass manufacture. Secondly, IBM's partners are currently two years behind TSMC and their yield (70%?) is probably still lower than TSMC (95%?). This means TSMC still has better technology at 28nm, lower cost for itself and customers per wafer, and higher profit margins. This gives TSMC an advantage to invest more money into R&D for the next generation of semiconductors.

Thirdly, can IBM make a smooth transition from 28nm gate-first to 20nm gate-last? Finally, will IBM's effort to sell its chip business result in delays for the Common Platform Alliance, UMC, and SMIC?

There is a fifth major problem. Let's say SMIC catches up to TSMC in manufacturing technology. Does that mean it's a level playing field? No. TSMC has 30 years of libraries, IP (intellectual property), and tools. That is the reason Intel's SoFIA chips will be manufactured at TSMC in 2015.

TSMC's advantages in addition to cutting-edge 20nm RISC-based process technology.

"TSMC is the world’s largest dedicated semiconductor foundry, providing the *industry’s leading process technology* and the foundry’s *largest portfolio of process-proven libraries*, *IP*, *design tools* and *reference flows.*"

----------

"Intel's SoFIA Could Be A Real Bombshell - Seeking Alpha

Dec 2, 2013 - *SoFIA is Intel's integrated applications processor, cellular baseband, and ... The shocker, however, is that this chip will be built at TSMC.*"

----------

"How Intel is buying, building a piece of the tablet market | PCWorld

Jan 18, 2014 - Intel has an ambitious goal for 2014: get its Atom chips into 40 million tablets, ... Bay Trail until new Atom chips code-named Broxton and *SoFIA come out in 2015. ... not in Intel's own fabs but by contract manufacturer TSMC.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

Thanks Martian, thats is enlightening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Prices Steady in January*

Feb. 13, 2014 8:54 p.m. ET





A vendor holding chickens at a market in Jiaxing, Zhejiang province on Jan. 9, 2014. China's consumer prices were steady in January. Reuters

BEIJING—China's consumer-price index rose 2.5% on year in January, the same as December's increase, data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed Friday.

The rise in the key inflation gauge exceeded the median 2.3% gain forecast by 11 economists in a survey by The Wall Street Journal.

The CPI also increased 1.0% in January from December. In December it rose 0.3% from the preceding month.

China's producer-price index fell 1.6% on year in January—quicker than the 1.4% fall in December.

The drop matched the median 1.6% decline forecast by 11 economists in a survey by The Wall Street Journal.

The PPI declined 0.1% in January from December. In December it was flat from the preceding month.

—Liyan Qi

China January CPI +2.5% on Year; Market Expected +2.3% - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

I heard TSMC gave their employees 12 months bonus this Chinese New Year. Is that true ? Can someone confirm that ? Thanks.


----------



## shuttler

Nan Yang said:


> I heard TSMC gave their employees 12 months bonus this Chinese New Year. Is that true ? Can someone confirm that ? Thanks.



Not sure about TSMC but Lenovo has done this

Lenovo chief shares $3.25 million of bonus with staff | Statesman Journal | statesmanjournal.com

While in Germany we have these honours：

*Chinese crime film wins top Berlin prize*

*The Berlin Film Festival's top prize has gone to the Chinese crime film *
《白日焰火》"Black Coal, Thin Ice" directed by Diao Yinan. Best Director went to Richard Linklater for "Boyhood." Best Actress went to Japan's Haru Kuroki.




*Diao Yinan director of the film*

The Golden Bear top prize at the Berlin International Film Festival was awarded Saturday to the Chinese entry "Black Coal, Thin Ice." Diao (pictured) crafted a crime story about a suspended policeman turned detective investigating a mysterious series of killings.






Photo Credit：hinews.cn
The film, whose Chinese title is 《白日焰火》 "Bai Ri Yan Huo," also captured the Silver Bear *best actor award for its star Liao Fan (right).*

"It's really hard to believe that this dream has come true which didn't come true for such a long time," a tearful Diao said during his acceptance speech.

The picture is set in the late 1990s in northern China and its mystery plot is told through a set of enigmatic flashbacks.




Scene from the winning film

Liao put on weight to play the alcoholic suspended police officer who falls hard for a mysterious murder suspect (Gwei Lun Mei).

Diao's winning entry was one of three Chinese films in Berlin's main 20-movie competition this year.

Strong Asian showing

Haru Kuroki of Japan was awarded Berlin's prize for best actress for playing a discreet housemaid in wartime Tokyo in Yoji Yamada's "The Little House" that was directed by veteran filmmaker Yoji Yamada.

"I will take this happiness and joy for winning the prize back to Japan," Kuroki said, wearing a kimono.

Best director for 'Boyhood'

Richard Linklater won the Silver Bear as best director for "Boyhood," an epic filmed over 12 years about a boy growing up with chaotic divorced parents. It follows a boy and his family from first grade to college.

"I accept it on behalf of the more than 400 people who worked on my movie," said Linklater, clutching the trophy. "This says best director but I want to think of it as best ensemble."

The festival's runner-up Silver Bear Grand Jury prize went to US director Wes Anderson for his nostalgic movie " The Grand Budapest Hotel," which was set against the backdrop of the buildup to the Second World War.

The picture starring Ralph Fiennes had opened the Berlinale on February 6.

Best screenplay

The Silver Bear for best screenplay went to the brother and sister team Dietrich and Anna Brueggemann for their film "Stations of the Cross." The German entry starring Lea van Acken is about a 14-year-old girl who falls victim to a fundamentalist Catholic sect.

The awards were decided by an eight-person jury headed by American director and producer James Schamus. Some 400 films were screened, with some 20 of them in the competition category.

The Ethiopian film "Difret", based on a real case of bride abduction in Ethiopia, took the audience award.

Now in its 64th year, the contest also known as the Berlinale is also one of the world's top three film festivals, along with Cannes and Venice. This year's Berlin lineup included more than 400 films overall.

Chinese crime film wins top Berlin prize | News | DW.DE | 15.02.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kolaps

Nan Yang said:


> I heard TSMC gave their employees 12 months bonus this Chinese New Year. Is that true ? Can someone confirm that ? Thanks.



Yes, it's true.

Not just TSMC, but most of Taiwan companies. We have a law to share company profit to the workers. And that including workers in the foreign countries as well.


----------



## shuttler

*Dongfeng deal buys PSA time, gives it new blood*






PARIS (Reuters) –
*P*SA/Peugeot-Citroen and China's Dongfeng Motor have agreed on a 3 billion euro ($4.1 billion) capital tie-up that buys the French carmaker more time to turn around its business, brings in new management and ends two centuries of family control.

PSA and Dongfeng said on Wednesday that they have signed a non-binding outline agreement in which Dongfeng and the French state will each pay 800 million euros for 14 percent of PSA to match the founding Peugeot family's reduced holding.

France's Industry Minister Arnaud Montebourg on Tuesday told _Canal+_ television that the deal would "prepare Peugeot's renaissance and the international development of a company that had become isolated."

PSA CEO Philippe Varin and former Renault executive Carlos Tavares, who will replace Varin when the deal is finalized, must now explain how the fresh capital can be used to improve the bottom line, analysts said. "Expectations are running high," London-based ISI Group analyst Erich Hauser said in a note. "PSA needs to show a new equity story to keep investors interested."

Existing shareholders will get warrants entitling them to more stock at the same 7.50 euro price as the reserved issue, a 40 percent discount to their market value, raising up to a further billion euros.

The Peugeot family will see its 25.4 percent stake and 38 percent of voting rights diluted to parity with Dongfeng and the French state, ceding control of the company it founded in 1810 as a maker of tools and coffee mills.

The rescue deal and a new lending partnership with Banco Santander will help PSA survive the expiry next year of 7 billion euros in state guarantees keeping its lending arm afloat, sources say. It will also reinforce the PSA and Dongfeng Chinese joint venture with increased production, a new research and development center and expansion into southeast Asian markets.

*Slow to adapt*

Under Peugeot family control, PSA has been slow to adapt to competitive threats and missed opportunities to deepen partnerships with BMW Group, Toyota Motor Corp. and Mitsubishi Motors, insiders say.

Analysts say Dongfeng's cash buys time but does not address the European problems behind much of PSA's 3 billion euro cash burn and 5 billion net loss in 2012.

The company needs to scrap another plant and freeze investment to return to profit in the region, Max Warburton of Bernstein Research said on Feb. 14. While the remedy would be "risky, disruptive and stressful," Warburton said, "there's still a chance PSA can trade its way out of its current difficulties."

The French government, which initially obstructed last year's closure of the Aulnay factory near Paris, has already warned it is unlikely to accept further significant plant cuts in its new role as a major shareholder.

Further closures "are not on the agenda," Montebourg told France Inter radio on Tuesday. "The restructuring has already happened, and it was painful enough." PSA is expected to meet existing commitments to build at least one new model at each French site and produce 1 million vehicles domestically by 2016, Montebourg said.

*Dongfeng is the latest Chinese carmaker to take a significant stake in a western peer after Zhejiang Geely Holding bought Sweden's Volvo Car Corp. in 2010 and SAIC Group acquired South Korea's SsangYong Motor Co.*

*Besides putting some of its 24 billion yuan ($3.96 billion) of cash reserves to work, some skeptics have questioned what the Chinese carmaker and its own Fengshen line of vehicles stand to gain from the tie-up.*

According to people with knowledge of the agreement, the carmakers will roll out technology including PSA's fuel-saving HybridAir transmissions -- which store recovered energy in a compressed gas cylinder -- under both companies' brands.

The deal remains subject to a PSA shareholder vote and is likely to be signed formally during Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Paris in late March, sources say.

Dongfeng deal buys PSA time, gives it new blood


----------



## Genesis

you know what I noticed, if it's a developed country like US, Japan, or something, it's always, look revival in the economy if even the tiniest crap happens, when it goes south it's always, but it will pick back up soon.

With China it's always, China grew a robust ---, but.... China exceeds expectation, however...... 

lol, and the western media wonders why we don't like them. Maybe China should really create a 50 cent army just to post crap about the west, see how they like it.


----------



## cirr

*Atkins and CSWADI secure $5.7bn Qingdao airport contract in China*

18 February 2014






UK-based architectural firm Atkins and China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute (CSWADI) have won a contract to provide the conceptual planning and terminal design of the new Qingdao airport.

Atkins said that Qingdao airport is one of the largest of five airports approved by the national development and reform committee (NDRC) for development.

The contract is valued at RMB35bn ($5.7bn), with the total budget for the development of all five airports estimated at around RMB150bn ($24.7bn).

Upon its scheduled completion in 2017, Qingdao airport will serve as a main regional hub and enhance the aviation capacity for both passengers and cargos.

Atkins and CSWADI will be responsible for all design aspects, including master planning, airfield design, transport planning, landscaping and water engineering.

Qingdao airport will have the capacity to process 38 million passengers per year in 2025 and 60 million passengers per year in 2045.

Atkins CEO for Asia Pacific Chris Birdsong said the company has been present in China in the planning, architecture and landscape business, for about 20 years.

"Our partnership with CSWADI, one of the leading design institutes in China and the largest in western China, will allow us to unlock opportunities to deliver our multi-disciplinary, high-end engineering services in China," Birdsong said.

CSWADI deputy dean Yang Guo said: "This contract win is the beginning of a productive partnership between CSWADI and Atkins."

_Image: Qingdao airport will have the capacity to process 38 million passengers per year in 2025. Photo: courtesy of Atkins.

Atkins and CSWADI secure $5.7bn Qingdao airport contract in China - Design Build Network_


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> *Atkins and CSWADI secure $5.7bn Qingdao airport contract in China*
> 
> 18 February 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK-based architectural firm Atkins and China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute (CSWADI) have won a contract to provide the conceptual planning and terminal design of the new Qingdao airport.
> 
> Atkins said that Qingdao airport is one of the largest of five airports approved by the national development and reform committee (NDRC) for development.
> 
> The contract is valued at RMB35bn ($5.7bn), with the total budget for the development of all five airports estimated at around RMB150bn ($24.7bn).
> 
> Upon its scheduled completion in 2017, Qingdao airport will serve as a main regional hub and enhance the aviation capacity for both passengers and cargos.
> 
> Atkins and CSWADI will be responsible for all design aspects, including master planning, airfield design, transport planning, landscaping and water engineering.
> 
> Qingdao airport will have the capacity to process 38 million passengers per year in 2025 and 60 million passengers per year in 2045.
> 
> Atkins CEO for Asia Pacific Chris Birdsong said the company has been present in China in the planning, architecture and landscape business, for about 20 years.
> 
> "Our partnership with CSWADI, one of the leading design institutes in China and the largest in western China, will allow us to unlock opportunities to deliver our multi-disciplinary, high-end engineering services in China," Birdsong said.
> 
> CSWADI deputy dean Yang Guo said: "This contract win is the beginning of a productive partnership between CSWADI and Atkins."
> 
> _Image: Qingdao airport will have the capacity to process 38 million passengers per year in 2025. Photo: courtesy of Atkins.
> 
> Atkins and CSWADI secure $5.7bn Qingdao airport contract in China - Design Build Network_



Great news for UK!


----------



## Martian2

My comment on Salon.

China could become world’s biggest economy in 2016 | Salon






----------

*World's ten largest energy consumers for 2012*

1. China 2,735 (MTOE or Million Tonnes Oil Equivalent)
2. U.S. 2,209
3. Russia 694
4. India 564
5. Japan 478
6. Canada 329
7. Germany 312
8. Brazil 275
9. South Korea 271
10. France 245

Source (p. 42 in BP PDF report which includes two cover pages): BP Statistical Review of World Energy June 2013


----------



## Martian2

A great way to celebrate the end of Chinese New Year is to note the progress in Shenzhen. My, how far you've come.

China Estimates 2013 Growth at 7.6% as Challenges Seen Ahead - Bloomberg





_Commercial and residential buildings stand illuminated at night in the Luohu district of Shenzhen, China. China’s GDP reversed a two-quarter growth slowdown in the July-September period, as Premier Li Keqiang spurred factory output and investment in the world’s second-largest economy to meet the expansion target._ (Photographer: Brent Lewin/Bloomberg)


----------



## flist3773

@Martian2 

I really enjoyed reading your analysis on TSMC and IBM.
I am interested in your opinion regarding Chinese homegrown CPUs (to be precise, the Loongson MIPS family, and the Shenwei Alpha family). Do you think in the foreseeable future Chinese CPU can compete against the x86 processors? 

Thank you Martian2 as always for your insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

flist3773 said:


> @Martian2
> 
> I really enjoyed reading your analysis on TSMC and IBM.
> I am interested in your opinion regarding Chinese homegrown CPUs (to be precise, the Loongson MIPS family, and the Shenwei Alpha family). Do you think in the foreseeable future Chinese CPU can compete against the x86 processors?
> 
> Thank you Martian2 as always for your insight.




China designs and manufactures excellent computer hardware. As you have pointed out, the Loongson/Godson chip is an excellent example. There is more information about the Loongson/Godson chip in the citations below.

However, the fundamental problem in competing with the x86 processors is not matching their raw power. It is about software compatibility. Most of the world uses Microsoft Windows operating system. All of the software (e.g. Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft Exchange, Microsoft PowerPoint, etc.) are written for Intel's x86 processors.

The lack of widespread software and the additional problem of most archived files in Microsoft format (ie. Microsoft Word's .doc file format) create a compatibility problem for any new non-x86 microprocessor. To run the x86-compatible software, a Loongson/Godson chip has to operate in emulation mode (e.g. pretend to be a x86 processor by creating a software emulation). Emulation significantly slows down the Loongson/Godson chip.

You have a chicken-and-egg dilemma. To promote the wider use of China's Loongson/Godson chip, you need native software programs written for the Loongson/Godson chip. To motivate software writers to create programs for the Loongson/Godson chip, you need widespread adoption of the Loongson/Godson chip.

*Only the Chinese government can break the chicken-and-egg paradox.* At some point, the Chinese government must mandate every single Chinese government entity to use the Loongson/Godson chip and software (by claiming a national security imperative to protect China from foreign electronic spying). From this massive base, the Loongson/Godson chip will migrate into the Chinese consumer sector. This is the only way to break the x86 monopoly, which is also known as the Wintel duopoly (for Windows software and Intel hardware).

----------

China's Homemade Supercomputer May be the Most Efficient Ever - Technology Review

"China's Homemade Supercomputer May be the Most Efficient Ever
Technology Review
Published by MIT
Christopher Mims 03/01/2011

_As processors hit the power wall, performance per watt means everything._

*China's home-grown supercomputer, the Dawning 6000, finally has a launch date: Summer 2011.* In terms of raw performance, the machine is not going to be a record breaker, but it will be *the first machine in the Top500 to be powered entirely by chips designed entirely by China's Institute of Computing Technology.* Long term, they could be a major threat to Intel, AMD, NVIDIA and their ilk.





Dawning 6000 chassis with 10 Godson 3B-powered blade servers installed

Weiwu Hu, lead architect of the Loongson line of chips, announced the launch of the forthcoming supercomputer at the International Solid State Circuits Conference held last week. (Technology Review has been covering the development of this supercomputer for over a year, since the first intimation of its construction in January 2010.)

What's new as of Hu's latest announcement is the scale of the machine: 300 teraflops, achieved with 3,000 of the 1-Ghz, 8-core Godson 3B chips. That's a far cry from the #1 position on the world's list of the top 500 supercomputers, currently occupied by the 2.56 petaflop Tianhe-1A machine, also built in China, but with Intel CPUs and NVIDIA GPUs.

The absolute power of the machine might not matter much, however, because as the platform matures, performance per watt will become the dominant metric, as it has for all other high performance systems (and even the chips in your laptop and cell phone). As HPC Wire reports, *"[T]he Godson-3B appears to be a very power-efficient design, and the upcoming Dawning machine could rival even Blue Gene/Q systems for performance per watt supremacy."
*
This efficiency is achieved because of the relatively low clock speed of the Godson 3B -- only 1.0 GHz -- and the chips reliance on the MIPS architecture, which is also used in set-top boxes and is making its way into the smartphone market.

Significantly, in June 2010 the Chinese government was rumored to be contemplating the purchase of a 20 percent stake in MIPS Technologies, holder of the rights to the MIPS instruction set.

*Hu also announced the launch in 2012 or 2013 of the Godson 3C chip, which at twice the clock speed and twice the cores of the 3B, will be four times as fast. This chip will be used to build a petascale supercomputer. Were such system to debut today, it would likely be among the ten fastest supercomputers on earth.*"

----------

Godson: China shuns US silicon with faux x86 superchip

"Godson: China shuns US silicon with faux x86 superchip
_Who needs GPU co-processors?_
By Timothy Prickett Morgan
Posted in HPC, 25th February 2011 21:07 GMT

*ISSCC* If the Chinese government is scaring the world with its hybrid CPU-GPU clusters, what do you think the reaction will be when Chinese supercomputers shun American-made x64 processors and GPU co-processors and start using their own energy-efficient, MIPS-derived, x86-emulating Godson line of 64-bit processors?

Apoplexy? Disbelief? A polite bow of respect? A bunch of orders for Godson chips is more likely, once you see what China is up to.

One of the more interesting presentations at this week's International Solid-State Circuits Conference, hosted by the IEEE in San Francisco, was by Weiwu Hu, the lead designer of the Godson family of processors being created by Institute of Computing Technology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

China started developing its own processor since 2002, explained Hu, and the Godson family of chips, which is based on the MIPS architecture created by Silicon Graphics, is part of a holistic technology investment program. The Godson chip effort is one of 16 different projects, in fact, that are each funded with between $5bn and $10bn.

The massive projects focus on specific technology areas that China reckons are key for its technological independence and economic future, including processors and operating systems, chip process technology, 4G wireless networks, nuclear fission power plants, water pollution control and treatment, aircraft design and construction, high-resolution satellite imaging, and manned spaceflight and lunar exploration.

As _El Reg_ reported a year ago when China's ICT was bragging about its plans to build a petaflops-scale supercomputer with server maker Dawning, ICT originally got access to MIPS technology through its partnership with wafer-baker STMicroelectronics. But in June 2009, as it got serious about its Godson chips (also known by the name Loongson) it licensed the MIPS32 and MIPS64 architectures straight from MIPS Technologies, the chip-designing division of Silicon Graphics that was spun out in an initial public offering in 1998.

The initial Godson-1 processors were 32-bit chips running at a mere 266 MHz, and the Godson-2 moved to 64-bits and was revved up to 1.2 GHz. With the Godson-2F chip in 2007 and 2008, ICT came out with a design that has a four-issue core running at 800 MHz, rated at 3.2 gigaflops. The Godson-3A chip was delayed nearly a year and was aimed solely at servers. ICT shifted a four-core design and also did something else very clever: it added x64 instruction emulation right into the hardware. Hu only alluded to this emulation capability, but as El Reg explained a year ago, the Godson-3 chips have instructions added to help the QEMU hypervisor (the one that's at the heart of Red Hat's KVM hypervisor) to translate instructions from x86 to MIPS format. According to early benchmarks, the emulation penalty is about 30 per cent.





*ICT's Godson family of chips for servers, PCs, and consumer electronics*

The Godson-3A chip was implemented in a 65 nanometer process and ran at 1 GHz to deliver 16 gigaflops of floating point oomph. The chip has 425 million transistors, an area of 174.5 square millimeters, and burned only 10 watts under load. The chip included two 16-bit HyperTransport ports (licensed from Advanced Micro Devices), 4 MB of L2 cache, and two on-chip memory controllers that support either DDR2 or DDR3 main memory.

*Oh Godson!*

With the Godson-3B, which is what Hu was there to talk about in San Francisco, ICT is sticking with the same 65 nanometer CMOS process and running the chip at the same 1 GHz. But the chip is bumped up to eight cores from four and has two 256-bit vector co-processors per core. The chip has two HyperTransport ports and two DDR3 memory controllers, and weighs in at 583 million transistors in a 300 square millimeter area. Running at 1 GHz, peak performance on those vector units is 128 gigaflops, with the chip only emitting 40 watts. According to early tests, the cores burn about 28.9 watts, while the uncore parts of the chip (HT, memory controllers, and crossbar switches for linking chips together) consume 11.1 watts.

According to Hu, the vector extension unit in the Godson-3B and Godson-2H processors have 128-entry, 256-bit register files and have more than 300 SIMD instructions that have been added to the MIPS architecture.

Here's what the Godson-3B chip looks like:





*ICT's Godson-3B MIPS processor, x86 emulation included*

The Godson-3B processor will be used in the Dawning 6000 petaflops supercomputer, which China will be tweaking in 2012. Here's an early version of the blade equipped for the Godson-3B chips:





*Dawning's two-socket Godson-3A and Godson-3B blade server*

And this is what the blade server chassis looks like for the Dawning 6000:





*The Dawning 6000 supercomputer blade server chassis*

The Dawning 6000 blade design is used by the National Supercomputing Center in Shenzhen for its hybrid Xeon 5650-Nvidia M2050 system, which ranked number three on the Top 500 list from November 2010. That machine had an aggregate 1.27 petaflops of sustained performance running the Linpack Fortran benchmark test.

Another Dawning 6000 blade cluster with 3,000 of the Godson-3B chips, and rated at around 300 sustained teraflops, is expected to be up and running this summer, Hu said. (That would be about 384 peak theoretical teraflops just counting the vector units, not the cores.)

Those Dawning 6000 blades are by no means the highest density that ICT can come up with. Check out this system board for a 1U rack server that Hu showed off at ISSCC this week:





*ICT's 1U2T Godson-3B system board*

This IU2T system board packs 16 of the eight-core Godson-3B processors onto a single board, rated at 2 teraflops. So a rack of these puppies would yield 42 teraflops. So instead of hundreds of cabinets to reach 1 petaflops of raw number-crunching performance, as it can take with big x64-based machines, ICT could, in theory, do it with 24 racks.

ICT is not going to stop here. The Godson-3C design will shift to a 28 nanometer process and will come in eight-core variants like the Godson-3B as well as a 16-core variant. The Godson-3C will have faster clock speeds, too, running at between 1.5 GHz and 2 GHz. The roadmap says the chip is also capable of expanding up to 16 cores, too. ICT says the Godson-3C will deliver 512 gigaflops of raw performance on math work, and the way the math works, that is twice as much math moving from 1 GHz to 2 GHz and then a doubling again as the core count goes from 8 to 16. This chip is expected sometime around late 2012 or early 2013.

Wouldn't it be funny if Silicon Graphics started building systems with these Godson-3 chips? They could dust off Irix and take it out for a spin on some new iron and allow it to run x64-based Linux applications in emulation mode."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## flist3773

@Martian2 

Thank you for your detailed analysis. I sincerely agree with you on the positive role that Chinese Central Government can play in this game. In my view, x86 processor is really the worst CPU architecture. I guess I am not alone in this statement. 

[ go to this website vr-zone and check an article with this title "*Chinese high end cpus are now in the game details part 1*" - this is 3 part series ] I am not alone making this statement regarding x86 processor. 

There are some other chips in China that are truly impressive. The link below is another example of how China can successfully develop competitive chips. 

[again, go to this website vr-zone and search an article with this title *"China's rockchip dual core ARM beats Qualcomm Snapdragon Nvidia Tegra Samsung Exynos"*]

I also share your optimism regarding Chinese economy. Destroying your exchange rate to support export sector is detrimental to our economy. Unlike some neighbors ( South Korea - a country that destroyed its exchange rate during the global financial crisis and Japan - a country that despite its massive debt burden still maintained one of the most stable exchange rate in the past decade until now), as long as China realizes that export is the cost and import is benefit and diminishing the reliance on Western technology and know - how, China will become the most powerful country in the next 10 to 20 years and its influence will be even greater than that of the US after 1950s (when US's GDP equals to 50% of world GDP). 

Furthermore, combined with Taiwan's total dominance in foundry markets and China's growing dominance in architecture of processors and in foundry markets, I categorically share your optimism on China. 

Thank you Martian2 for your detailed and insightful analysis attested to evidences.

P.S. Originally, I have failed to insert two links in this post, since I do not meet the minimum requirements. If you want to see that articles attesting to my statement, you can follow the instructions I have stated in the bracket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*WHY DOES CHINA STILL PLAY A LIMITED ROLE IN SEMICONDUCTOR INNOVATION?*

*by Dieter Ernst*, EWC Senior Fellow

HONOLULU (July 24, 2013) -- In recent years, fears have become widespread in the U.S. that China’s rise in industrial manufacturing and innovation will challenge America’s leadership in advanced manufacturing. An important concern is that China’s indigenous innovation policy gives rise to a model of state capitalism that unfairly favors domestic producers at the expense of foreign firms, undermining innovative capacity and competitiveness and harming the prosperity of business and workers.

A different story emerges, however, when we examine the state of China’s semiconductor industry. The global semiconductor industry critically depends on sales to China, where many electronic products are manufactured, yet China’s own role in semiconductor production remains limited. The gap between China’s semiconductor consumption and production keeps growing, from $5.7 billion in 1999 to a record $100.5 billion in 2011. And China’s semiconductor trade deficit more than doubled since 2005 to $138 billion in 2011, due to growing imports of advanced microprocessors for the manufacture of wireless communications products, especially from U.S. firms.

As for microprocessor innovation, China remains way behind the technology frontier in both fabrication and design, reflected in a weak portfolio of essential semiconductor patents. China still has a long way to go before it can shape, or even co-shape, the industry’s technology trajectory.

This poses an interesting advanced manufacturing puzzle: _Why is it that, despite massive government efforts to build indigenous innovation and production capabilities, China still plays a limited role in semiconductor design and production?_

One popular explanation provided by trade economists points to state direction of industry as the main culprit, arguing that “technology nationalism” and “infant industry protectionism” prevent China from reaping the “gains from trade” that would facilitate learning and productivity improvements.

That explanation fails to convince, however. Joseph Stiglitz and Bruce Greenwald offer a sophisticated theoretical critique arguing that, for developing countries, the benefits of broad trade restrictions may outweigh their costs. And former World Bank Chief Economist Justin Yifu Lin, one of China’s most respected economists, highlights fundamental flaws in economic theories that neglect to analyze how institutions and industry structures in developing countries differ from those that have facilitated economic growth and prosperity in developed nations. For Lin, government policies can make companies more competitive in an open market, provided they reflect the economic structure and institutions of a particular country and industry.

A defining characteristic of China’s semiconductor industry is its deep integration into the global semiconductor value chain through markets, investment and technology, but China’s leadership views such deep global integration primarily as a threat to its domestic innovation capacity, rather than an opportunity. An important concern is that foreign firms with manufacturing plants in China dominate the country’s semiconductor consumption, and that these foreign firms retain control over key technologies, core components and capital equipment, as well as chip design and system integration capabilities and process know-how.

The semiconductor industry is one of the priority targets of Beijing’s indigenous innovation policy, including a plan to create a group of globally competitive semiconductor firms that will develop into global leaders in market share, manufacturing excellence and innovation capacity. Indigenous innovation in semiconductors is based on the idea that access to foreign core technologies may be too costly or restricted, and hence China needs to shift the balance from technology imports to domestic R&D and innovation in advanced manufacturing. The overriding concern is to replicate as much as possible of the semiconductor value chain in China and to use foreign technology only to create new technologies based on intellectual property rights owned by Chinese companies.

Much of the official indigenous innovation policy doctrine remains married to the idea that China needs to develop leading-edge process technology at home, but this approach neglects the critically important demand side of innovation and, most importantly, China’s dearth of complementary “soft” capabilities related to patenting, licensing and the capacity to coordinate multi-layered international innovation networks.

China’s indigenous innovation policy thus tends to neglect that the integration of Chinese firms into the global semiconductor value chain enables them to source foreign technology and complementary capabilities that would be too costly and time-consuming to develop at home. As the CEO of Spreadtrum, one of the few successful Chinese chip design companies, told me recently: “The availability of circuit design tools, semiconductor fabrication services and open-source smartphone software allows Chinese firms to circumvent their weak spots and develop their strengths in hardware, design, and integration.”

In fact, Chinese semiconductor firms are exposed to intense competition that is driving down profit margins, reducing funds available for capability development, R&D and innovation. These firms are eager to reap the benefits of global production and innovation networks. Global technology sourcing through returnees from the U.S. or Chinese expatriates who are U.S. citizens often plays an important role in accelerating the speed of learning and the exposure to international management practices.

My argument, in a nutshell, is that in China’s semiconductor industry two innovation strategies co-exist, but with only limited interaction: the government’s emphasis on indigenous innovation and firm-level efforts to enhance global technology sourcing. China’s fundamental advanced manufacturing challenge is to find ways to combine the benefits of both innovation strategies. 

There is no doubt that for a latecomer to advanced manufacturing like China, strengthening domestic innovative capacity is the key to a sustainable economic transformation beyond the export-oriented “global factory” model. Without smart innovation policy in support of domestic capabilities, China will find it difficult to catch up with the productivity and income levels of the United States, the European Union, and Japan.

In addition, China’s leadership feels that intellectual property and technical agreements that are part if its World Trade Organization membership constrain options for national industrial and innovation policies that were available earlier to Japan, Korea and Taiwan as they developed their economies. Attempts to wriggle out of some of those compliance constraints may lead to a sharpening of China’s indigenous innovation policy.

Furthermore, Beijing fears that America’s push for an advanced manufacturing renaissance, as laid out in the administration’s Advanced Manufacturing Partnership strategy, will erode China’s competitiveness in manufacturing, implying that China needs more than ever to strengthen its domestic innovation base in order to upgrade its manufacturing – which it has been doing in specific target industries such as lasers, nanotechnology, advanced computing and new energy technology.

Yet, while strengthening domestic R&D and innovation is necessary, it is not likely to be sufficient for bootstrapping China’s semiconductor industry into the primary league. China has reached a level of development in this industry where indigenous innovation needs to be combined with sophisticated global technology sourcing. Now is the time for China to identify and counter unintended negative consequences of an indigenous innovation policy that places too much emphasis on technology autonomy.

As long as indigenous innovation policy and the real-world practice of global technology sourcing co-exist in isolation, the result will be a fragmented innovation system that is ill-equipped to address both the opportunities and the challenges that result from China’s deep integration into the global semiconductor value chain. In addition, this fragmentation adds further to China’s deeply entrenched innovation barriers that reflect its status as an industrial latecomer and the legacy of the planned economy.

It will take time to overcome those barriers, which include severe quality problems in education; plagiarism and derivative research in science; and a fragmented innovation system that reflects intense rivalries between the central and regional governments, as well as between different government agencies. In addition, government R&D support and procurement aids state-owned enterprises and neglects small, innovative private firms, while a still weak intellectual property rights regime stifles entrepreneurship, innovation and private R&D investment. Most importantly, China lacks capabilities that are necessary to transform new ideas, discoveries and inventions into commercially successful innovations, such as sophisticated approaches to patenting, licensing, and standardization.

China’s persistent innovation gap in core sectors of the information and communications technology industry implies that Chinese firms need access to American technology, whether in terms of equipment, core components, software or system integration. Thus, China’s upgrade of its semiconductor industry could create significant new markets for American firms, provided they stay ahead of the innovation curve. Not only is such U.S.-China cooperation in the semiconductor industry possible, it could become a powerful “win-win” proposition. The Chinese would get more of the technologies they want and in some instances still desperately need, and the U.S. would get new quality jobs resulting from exports of U.S. technology to China.

Such cooperation, however, needs to be on an equal footing, with reciprocity of rights and obligations on contentious issues, such as the right balance between the protection of intellectual property rights and China’s interest in technology diffusion. China needs to put something more substantial on the table, providing safeguards against forced technology transfer though policies such as compulsory licensing, information security standards and certification, and restrictive government procurement policies. The U.S., in turn, needs to acknowledge that Chinese firms feel disadvantaged by restrictions on Chinese foreign direct investment and on the export of so-called dual-purpose technologies to China.

Establishing such reciprocity between countries at such different stages of development will not be easy, but progress toward adjusted rules of reciprocity should be possible if the United States and China accept that while their economic institutions and innovation systems are different, they are deeply interdependent.

_Dieter Ernst is a Senior Fellow in economics at the East-West Center in Honolulu, Hawaii, focusing on gobal production networks and R&D internationalization in high-tech industries._


----------



## Beidou2020

*China's semiconductor imports exceed $160B, industry still nascent*
Summary: China's domestic chipmakers remain heavily reliant on foreign technologies, and supply less than 10 percent of products for the local market's needs.





By Liau Yun Qing | March 13, 2013 -- 10:53 GMT (21:53 AEST)

China is over-reliant on imported goods for its semiconductor industry, and local chip companies supply only about 10 percent of its domestic needs as they remain in the development stage despite years of investments.





China's yearly spending on semiconductor imports exceed US$160 billion, and is a heavy burden on the development of the local industry.
A Xinhua report Tuesday said China's yearly spending on semiconductor imports such as equipment and raw materials surpasses US$160 billion, which is more than its spending on petroleum goods. This is despite the country being the largest consumer of semiconductor products, it added.

The heavy dependence was due to the local semiconductor market starting out later than other countries, which led to companies' reliance on foreign technologies, the report said.

Zhou Xuecheng, department head of Wuhan Research Center for Integrated Circuit Design, added in the report that the lack of capital is slowing the development of China's chip industry. He pointed out that using the licensing fees for foreign-based software would cost about US$1 million, but did not indicate whether this was a one-off cost or an annual license.

Most of the local factories manufacturing semiconductors are contract manufacturers for foreign companies while domestic chipmakers could only supply less than 10 percent of the country's needs, it stated.

Domestic chipmakers in Beijing, Shanghai, Wuhan and Xi'an have made investment in the industry with the help of domestic banks and local governments. Despite the years of work invested, local chipmakers remain in the development stage, the report noted.

Xinhua said even Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), which is one of the bigger Chinese chipmakers, is far behind chip giants such as Intel, Samsung Electronics and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC).

Li Ping, vice president of Wuhan Xinxin Semiconductor Manufacturing Corporation, said China has developed its own "first class semiconductors" but the country was not able to mass manufacture these chips.

Local companies are now actively supporting the country's chip industry though. The city of Wuhan, for instance, invested US$1.3 billion in SMIC to boost its manufacturing efforts in 65 nanometer and 40 nanometer flash memory, it added.


----------



## Rahul9090

BEIJING (Reuters) - Activity in China's factory sector slowed to an 8-month low in February, a government survey showed, reinforcing signs of a modest slowdown in the economy as demand weakens.

The official Purchasing Managers' Index edged down to 50.2 in February from January's 50.5, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Saturday, just ahead of market expectations of 50.1.

A PMI reading above 50 indicates expanding activity while one below that level points to a contraction.

A preliminary survey released last week by HSBC and Markit Economics showed that the factory sector activity hit a seven-month low of 48.3 from 49.5 in January.

The index for new orders dropped below 50 and employment reached its lowest point since the global financial crisis.

The new orders sub-index in the official PMI China fell to a 8-month low of 50.5 in February from 50.9 in January and the sub-index for export orders fell to 48.2 last month, also a 8-month low, from 49.3 in January.

"Judging from market demand and production in some industries, we expect economic growth to remain steady in the future," said Zhang Liqun, an economist at the Development Research Centre, which helps compile the PMI.

"We should fully consider possible risk factors and further improve macroeconomic policy reserves to help consolidate the steady trend in economy growth," he said.

The official PMI, which is weighted towards large and state-owned firms, has usually been rosier than the private survey, which covers more smaller and private companies. The official PMI has stayed above the 50-point level since October 2012.

The China report kicks off a round of monthly reports on the health of the global manufacturing industry, with similar surveys from the rest of Asia, Europe and the United States expected on Monday.

CONCERNS OVER US, CHINA

In recent weeks, investors have been more concerned that the Chinese and U.S. factory sectors are dragging on global activity, even as European manufacturers enjoyed a solid start to the year.

Although both the official and HSBC PMI surveys are seasonally adjusted, some analysts cautioned against reading too much into last month's data, given the possible impact from the long Lunar New Year holiday, which began on January 31 and covered early February. Many plants and offices shut for extended periods during the festival.

To smooth out seasonal distortions, the statistics bureau is scheduled to release combined January-February growth figures on factory output, fixed-asset investment and retail sales in March.

Despite signs of firmer global demand, a drive by Chinese regulators to rein in the shadow banking sector could hurt investment growth, while Beijing's continuing anti-corruption campaign could hurt consumption, analysts say.

On Monday, the statistics bureau will release the official services PMI at 0100 GMT, ahead of the final HSBC/Markit PMI due out at 0145 PMI.

China's annual economic growth slowed to 7.7 percent in the fourth quarter from 7.8 percent in the previous quarter, and economists polled by Reuters expected growth to slow further to 7.6 percent in the first quarter of 2014.

In 2013, China's economy grew 7.7 percent, steady from the previous year and fractionally above market expectations of 7.6 percent, which would have been the slowest since 1999.

Premier Li Keqiang is widely expected to stick with the 7.5 percent economic target for 2014 at the annual parliament meeting due to open on March 5

China official PMI hits eight-month low, adds to slowdown signs - The West Australian


----------



## tranquilium

"The official Purchasing Managers' Index edged down to 50.2 in February from *January's 50.5*, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Saturday, just ahead of market expectations of 50.1.

A PMI reading above 50 indicates expanding activity while one below that level points to a contraction.

A preliminary survey released last week by HSBC and Markit Economics showed that the factory sector activity hit a seven-month low of *48.3 from 49.5 in January.*"

So what is January's PMI? 50.5 or 48.3? Because if it is the latter, then February PMI is by no means an eight month low and if it is former, then January would have been doing extremely well comparing to 2013. Take your pick really.

Of course, despite it is dated March 1, this is actually an old article because I saw it on CNN in mid-February. Which means this "February" data in fact covered primarily late January with a few days from February attached, basically the entire length of the spring festival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xhw1986

Airbus Tianjin's General Manager Andreas Ockel briefs French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius (in black overcoat) and his delegation during a visit to the Airbus factory in Tianjin, China, Feb 24, 2014. Fabius is in Beijing to make preparations for Chinese President Xi Jinping's trip to France in March

*TIANJIN* - In a series of vast hangars, dozens of Chinese technicians swarm over fuselages of Airbus A320 planes, foot soldiers in the battle to dominate what will become the world's largest aircraft market.

The nearly completed aircraft at the Airbus assembly plant in the northern city of Tianjin, an hour outside Beijing, are resplendent in the livery of their Chinese airline buyers.

Since it opened in 2008, the plant has effectively acted as a showcase for Airbus's wares and given the European manufacturer an advantage as it competes with US arch-rival Boeing to dominate Chinese aircraft sales, Airbus officials said.

Early controversy over technology transfer, the safety of the aircraft assembled at the plant and comparatively lower salaries of Chinese workers appears to be forgotten.

Now negotiations to extend the joint venture beyond its original 10-year shelf life are entering the final stages.

"The Tianjin site is an expensive investment, but you have to have a global vision and look at what it brings us," said Eric Chen, president of Airbus China.

"Since we decided to set up here, our market share in China has gone from 25% to 50%," he told journalists on a visit to the plant, the only Airbus assembly plant outside Europe.

Some 20% of the worldwide production of Airbus already goes to China.

For now, it still lags Boeing in terms of final deliveries in the country, sending 133 aircraft to clients last year – 10 fewer than the US firm.

But its 1,000th Chinese delivery took place on Dec 23, 28 years after the first in 1985. Now it is aiming to achieve its second 1,000 deliveries by 2020.

It is a conservative goal given the boom in Chinese air traffic, Chen said. According to Boeing's projections, the Chinese civil aviation fleet will triple over the next 20 years.

Airbus only started winning large Chinese orders after the memorandum of understanding for the Tianjin plant was agreed in 2005, Chen said.

"This is what has made the difference" in the fight against Boeing, he added.

Around 160 medium-range A320 aircraft have so far been assembled in Tianjin, which now produces four of them a month, and there are plans to adapt it to produce the more fuel-efficient A320neo aircraft in the future.

When it opened it had 133 foreign employees, a figure that now stands at 32.

Will Horton, a senior analyst for CAPA Centre of Aviation in Hong Kong, said it was a mutually beneficial relationship.

"Airbus is growing its share of the Chinese market, and China rightfully sees pride and value in having a local assembly line," he told AFP. "Local final assembly means more of the aircraft's value is kept in China."

On Wednesday, Airbus reported net profit of €1.5bil (US$2.05bil) for last year, up 22%. The company said it took orders worth €218.7bil with its global order book now worth a record €686.7bil.

Airbus has a 51% share in the joint venture and a consortium of Chinese investors including state-owned aircraft manufacturer AVIC holds 49%. The deal was originally agreed to extend till 2016.

"Discussions are underway to renew and significantly deepen this partnership," French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said this week after visiting the plant.

Chen told AFP he was "confident" a deal would be reached in time for signature when Chinese President Xi Jinping visits France in late March. But some aspects were still being negotiated, he said, declining to give details. – AFP

Airbus China plant opens door to massive market - Business News | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

How is possible that China can't make airliners?


----------



## Edison Chen

Fukuoka said:


> How is possible that China can't make airliners?


Comac C919 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Seeing the imminent arrival of COMAC‘s C919，Airbus is looking into the consolidation and expansion of its market position in China by proposing to set up an A330 Completion Centre there。


*Airbus Offers To Build A330 Completion Center In China*

By Bradley Perrett





February 04, 2014 
_Credit: Airbus
_
Airbus is offering to build an A330 completion center in China, probably in Tianjin, says a manufacturing industry official, as the European airframer steps up efforts to promote the type as an answer to China’s shortage of pilots, technicians and airspace capacity.

In return for the completion center, Airbus is asking China to commit to buying a large number of A330s, possibly 200, says the official.

The Chinese government, which heavily influences aircraft purchase by the mainly state-owned airline industry, is still considering the offer. The proposal has accompanied Airbus attempts to promote lightweight certification of the A330 as creating a Chinese version of the type, while Boeing is arguing that narrowbodies offer better economics for China’s domestic routes.

The offer completion center has apparently been made as part of talks for orders to fill requirements for the next five-year planning period, 2016-20, although the facility and its deliveries would presumably last longer than that.


To read the full article, log in to the Aviation Week Intelligence Network.


----------



## jkroo

Hope the National People's Congress and the Chinese Political Consultative Conference sessions bring out more incentives to economy development and then the stock market.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

Genesis said:


> you know what I noticed, if it's a developed country like US, Japan, or something, it's always, look revival in the economy if even the tiniest crap happens, when it goes south it's always, but it will pick back up soon.
> 
> With China it's always, China grew a robust ---, but.... China exceeds expectation, however......
> 
> lol, and the western media wonders why we don't like them. Maybe China should really create a 50 cent army just to post crap about the west, see how they like it.


The problem is that the (Western) media sees the world through a ideological narrative. In this narrative there are the good guys and there are the bad guys. China at the moment falls firmly in the latter category. What that means is that they see what they want to see. And they end up overlooking the positives of their opponents and overlook the weakness of their friends and themselves. The last one is the most dangerous and damaging to the West in my view. Right now the West is underestimating their own problems and are overestimating their own ability to deal with them. Its a form of self delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds*

English.news.cn 2014-03-03 14:38:09

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- The purchasing managers' index (PMI) for China's non-manufacturing sector rebounded in February after dropping for three consecutive months, new data showed on Monday.

The index rose 1.6 percentage points from January to 55 percent last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP).

The index tracks activity in non-manufacturing sectors, including construction, software, aviation, railway transport and real estate. A PMI reading above 50 percent indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 percent reflects contraction.

CFLP Vice Chairman Cai Jin attributed the rebound mainly to robust business activities after the Spring Festival, China's lunar new year.

"Rising activities, especially in service sectors, laid a solid foundation for steady economic growth," Cai said.

*The index for service sectors surged 2.3 percentage points to 53.8 percent, the data showed.*

The sub-index for new orders edged up 0.5 percentage points from a month earlier to 51.4 percent, marking the first rebound in five months, according to the NBS.

Meanwhile, the index for intermediary prices dropped for a second month in February to 52.1 percent, indicating narrowing growth.

The sub-index for charges dropped 1.1 percentage points to 49 percent, while the index for business outlook rebounded 1.8 percentage points to 59.9 percent.

The new data painted a different picture compared with the weak performance of the country's manufacturing sector during the same period.

China's manufacturing PMI retreated to an eight-month low of 50.2 percent in February, slowing for a third straight month, the NBS revealed on Saturday.

HSBC data also showed on Monday that the HSBC China Manufacturing PMI fell to a seven-month low of 48.5 percent last month, signaling a moderate deterioration in the health of China's manufacturing sector.

Commenting on the figure, HSBC's chief China economist Qu Hongbin said signs are becoming clear that "the risks to GDP growth are tilting to the downside."

This calls for policy fine-tuning measures to stabilize market expectations and steady the pace of growth in the coming quarters, he said.

China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## BoQ77

Without outside orders, the dark of the Moon would be revealed


----------



## cirr

Don‘t worry，China's factory production will continue to expand at annual rate of some 10% while India’s will probably continue to contract in the months ahead。

That's the beauty of PMI。

In the meantime：

 
*China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds*

English.news.cn 2014-03-03 14:38:09 

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- The purchasing managers' index (PMI) for China's non-manufacturing sector rebounded in February after dropping for three consecutive months, new data showed on Monday.


*The index rose 1.6 percentage points from January to 55 percent last month*, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP).

The index tracks activity in non-manufacturing sectors, including construction, software, aviation, railway transport and real estate. A PMI reading above 50 percent indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 percent reflects contraction.

CFLP Vice Chairman Cai Jin attributed the rebound mainly to robust business activities after the Spring Festival, China's lunar new year.

"Rising activities, especially in service sectors, laid a solid foundation for steady economic growth," Cai said.

*The index for service sectors surged 2.3 percentage points to 53.8 percent,* the data showed.

The sub-index for new orders edged up 0.5 percentage points from a month earlier to 51.4 percent, marking the first rebound in five months, according to the NBS.

Meanwhile, the index for intermediary prices dropped for a second month in February to 52.1 percent, indicating narrowing growth.

The sub-index for charges dropped 1.1 percentage points to 49 percent, while the index for business outlook rebounded 1.8 percentage points to 59.9 percent.

The new data painted a different picture compared with the weak performance of the country's manufacturing sector during the same period.

China's manufacturing PMI retreated to an eight-month low of 50.2 percent in February, slowing for a third straight month, the NBS revealed on Saturday.

HSBC data also showed on Monday that the HSBC China Manufacturing PMI fell to a seven-month low of 48.5 percent last month, signaling a moderate deterioration in the health of China's manufacturing sector.

Commenting on the figure, HSBC's chief China economist Qu Hongbin said signs are becoming clear that "the risks to GDP growth are tilting to the downside."

This calls for policy fine-tuning measures to stabilize market expectations and steady the pace of growth in the coming quarters, he said. 

China's non-manufacturing PMI rebounds - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

China economy is going down badly, more hungry people are becoming 'terroris' bcz they r angry with corrupted Govt..

Thats what I always try to tell u guys, but u guys keep ignoring and lying instead.


----------



## cirr

NiceGuy said:


> China economy is going down badly, more hungry people are becoming 'terroris' bcz they r angry with corrupted Govt..
> 
> Thats what I always try to tell u guys, but u guys keep ignoring and lying instead.



Are you a typical product of the Vietnamese education system？

If yes，you and your country are as good as written-off。


----------



## NiceGuy

cirr said:


> Are you a typical product of the Vietnamese education system？
> 
> If yes，you and your country are as good as written-off。


Whatever, 'China terrorist' is the product of ur incompetent Govt. when they lead China economy to the abys.

Trust me, with ur worsen economy, u will see more 'terrorist' chopping off ur people


----------



## cirr

*China environment ministry approves two Westinghouse reactors*
BEIJING Thu Feb 27, 2014 10:40pm EST


BEIJING Feb 28 (Reuters) - China's environment ministry has given the initial go-ahead for the construction of two new AP1000 nuclear reactors designed by U.S.-based Westinghouse in the eastern coastal province of Shandong, it said late on Thursday.

The Ministry of Environmental Protection (MEP) said the proposed new reactors at the Haiyang nuclear facility in the city of Yantai will cost a total of 31.4 billion yuan ($5.1 billion), invested by state-owned utility China Power Investment.

The ministry published the project's 395-page environmental impact assessment in full on its website (中华人民共和国环境保护部 and said it is open to further suggestions and opinions from the public until March 5.

China will be the first country to build Westinghouse's third-generation reactor model, with two units already in construction at Haiyang and another two being built at the Sanmen facility in Zhejiang province.

The first unit at Haiyang was originally due to go into full operation late this year, but an industry source said next year was now a more realistic timeframe.

*China is planning to raise its total nuclear installed capacity to 58 gigawatts (GW) by the end of 2020, up from 14.6 GW at the end of 2013. It currently has a total of 31 reactor units under construction with a total capacity of 33.85 GW, 8.6 GW of which is expected to go into operation in 2014.*

The country's top energy official, Wu Xinxiong, told a national government meeting in January that China would "launch approvals of key nuclear projects" this year.

After a tsunami in northeast Japan left the Fukushima reactor complex close to meltdown in 2011, China conducted a nationwide safety check and promised to build only safer third-generation models like the AP1000 and the European Pressurised Reactor (EPR) developed by France's Areva .

China is currently building two EPRs in southeastern Guangdong province.

China's own third-generation model, known as the CAP1400, is based on Westinghouse's AP1000 design and was given preliminary approval by the National Energy Administration last month.

Westinghouse, owned by Japan's Toshiba, has been working with Chinese partners like the State Nuclear Power Technology Company (SNPTC) to develop local supply chains and the collaboration will allow the two sides to make joint bids for nuclear projects overseas, the U.S. energy secretary Ernest Moniz told reporters in Beijing last October.

China environment ministry approves two Westinghouse reactors| Reuters


----------



## cirr

*Wuxi: the first city in Yangtze River Delta Region that has a GDP per capita over 20,000 US dollars

Statistical Communiqué of Wuxi on the 2013 city Economic and Social Development：

2013年无锡市国民经济和社会发展统计公报--苏南频道--人民网

GDP 2013：807 billion yuan
Per capita GDP 2013:124600 yuan

I was always under the impression that Wuxi's sister city，Suzhou，was the richest among the 13 prefecture-level cities of Jiangsu Province。

Ok，Suzhou has the highest GDP，but per capita wise，Wuxi leads the pack in Jiangsu。*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> *Wuxi: the first city in Yangtze River Delta Region that has a GDP per capita over 20,000 US dollars
> 
> Statistical Communiqué of Wuxi on the 2013 city Economic and Social Development：
> 
> 2013年无锡市国民经济和社会发展统计公报--苏南频道--人民网
> 
> GDP 2013：807 billion yuan
> Per capita GDP 2013:124600 yuan
> 
> I was always under the impression that Wuxi's sister city，Suzhou，was the richest among the 13 prefecture-level cities of Jiangsu Province。
> 
> Ok，Suzhou has the highest GDP，but per capita wise，Wuxi leads the pack in Jiangsu。*



Cool, my ancestry is from Wuxi.


----------



## Aegis DDG

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Cool, my ancestry is from Wuxi.



I thought you were Min nan and spoke shanghainese.


----------



## TheTruth

NiceGuy said:


> Whatever, 'China terrorist' is the product of ur incompetent Govt. when they lead China economy to the abys.
> 
> Trust me, with ur worsen economy, u will see more 'terrorist' chopping off ur people



Trust me, if China collapses, Vietnam will face unprecedented death tolls from warring states


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Aegis DDG said:


> I thought you were Min nan and spoke shanghainese.



How did you assume that i am Minnanese?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Hangzhou Bay Bridge（HBB）II（to the right）：






66km sea-spanning expressway bridge establishing direct link between Shanghai and Ningbo，two mighty port cities in East China。 

宁波再绘高速公路网规划宏伟蓝图 将建杭州湾跨海二桥-宁波频道-浙江在线

Travel time will be cut from present-day 90 mins by HRS or car via HBB to future 60 mins by car？

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

*China's GDP to top 10 trillion USD by 2014*

BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- Based on China's newly announced economic growth target, the country's GDP is projected to top 10 trillion U.S. dollars by 2014. But experts say that China should stress key reforms to improve quality of growth, rather than emphasizing GDP alone.

"Based on careful comparison and repeated weighing of various factors, as well as considering what is needed and what is possible, we set a growth target of around 7.5 percent," said the government work report delivered by Premier Li Keqiang at the parliament's annual session Wednesday.

This is the third consecutive year that the government has put the goal at 7.5 percent.

China's gross domestic product (GDP) expanded 7.7 percent in 2013 from the previous year, overshooting the government target of 7.5 percent to reach 56.9 trillion yuan (about 9.3 trillion U.S. dollars), according to figures from the National Bureau of Statistics.

If this year's economic growth target is achieved and the current USD to yuan exchange rate remains stable, China's GDP could top 61.1 trillion yuan (about 10 trillion dollars) by the end of 2014, making China the world's second-largest economy.

Despite recent depreciation, China's currency, the yuan or RMB, is expected to remain stable or appreciate, given the strong fundamentals of the Chinese economy.

Lu Ting, chief China economist with Bank of America Merrill Lynch, said his institution continues to expect some yuan appreciation in 2014 with a year-end target of 6.00 yuan against the dollar.

There is no basis for sustained yuan depreciation, as China's trade surplus is expected to rise to 280 billion dollars in 2014 from 265 dollars in 2013, he said in a research note.

REFORMS CRUCIAL

China will keep its economic growth target unchanged at around 7.5 percent this year as the government looks to achieve stable growth while driving through reforms for a more balanced model.

Maintaining 6-7 percent growth while also implementing meaningful reforms would be optimal for China, said Ryan Rutkowski, a China Research Analyst with the Washington-based Peterson Institute for International Economics.

"The worst case is if China goes back up to 8-10 percent growth driven by another boom in real estate and infrastructure investment," Rutkowski told Xinhua.

Li's report detailed specific measures to address overcapacity, a major drag on the economy. The government aims to reduce outdated production capacity by 27 million metric tons of steel, 42 million metric tons of cement and 35 million standard containers of plate glass.

Rutkowski's view was echoed by David Dollar, a senior fellow with the Washington-based Brookings Institution, who said that reforms can be a driver of China's growth, and reforms to spur domestic demand are critical.

"For example, easing up on the hukou system will enable more people to leave low-productivity agriculture and move to cities to find better jobs. Opening up the service sectors like finance, telecommunications, logistics and media to investment from the private sector will stimulate new investment and growth," Dollar told Xinhua.

Among the reform steps planned for 2014 that Li announced is the establishment of a deposit insurance system, which is considered a precondition for freeing deposit rates -- the last and most important step in interest rate liberalization.

"The government is already doing a good job of balancing growth and pushing forward reforms. But it could move faster on priority items such as reforms to financial services," Rutkowski added.

"One of the best ways policymakers could support growth while implementing these reforms would be further opening up the service sector to private competition, especially financial services, IT and telecommunications, business and technical services, and entertainment," said Rutkowski.

"The Shanghai FTZ is a good first step, but the parts of it related to service sector barriers should really be expanded more rapidly nationwide," he added.

*China's GDP to top 10 trillion USD by 2014 - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China Feb vehicle sales up 18 pct y/y - industry group*

Mon Mar 10, 2014 5:43am EDT

SHANGHAI, March 10 (Reuters) - Vehicle sales in China jumped 18 percent in February from a year earlier, China's automobile makers' association said on Monday, marking a strong rebound from January's 6 percent pace.

A total of 1.6 million vehicles were sold in the world's biggest automobile market in February, the China Association of
Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) said in a statement.

Growth was partly driven by strong performance of foreign brands such as Toyota and Ford. Last month, Toyota Motor Corp reported a 43.1 percent rise in sales, while Ford Motor Co's sales in China jumped 67 percent.

In contrast, local Chinese brands registered their sixth consecutive monthly decline in market share, according to CAAM.

In the first two months of this year, vehicle sales rose 11 percent year on year. The industry body has forecast China's
auto market would grow 8-10 percent in 2014.

(Reporting by Samuel Shen and Kazunori Takada; Editing by Matt
Driskill)

China Feb vehicle sales up 18 pct y/y - industry group| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Nothing to cheer about really! 

"Growth was partly driven by strong performance of foreign brands such as Toyota and Ford. Last month, Toyota Motor Corp reported a 43.1 percent rise in sales, while Ford Motor Co's sales in China jumped 67 percent.

In contrast, local Chinese brands registered their sixth consecutive monthly decline in market share, according to CAAM."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Alibaba says IPO plan remains unconfirmed*
English.news.cn 2014-03-15 15:39:04







*B*EIJING, March 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba said on Saturday it has not decided on the investment banks or stock exchange for its initial public offerings (IPO).


The company said it would not provide a timetable for its IPO, a public relations official at Alibaba, who wished to remain anonymous, told Xinhua.

The response came after media reports Friday saying Alibaba had decided on New York after ruling out Hong Kong and London for the IPO.

Alibaba operates two of the nation's most popular online shopping services, namely Taobao and TMall. In the fiscal year ending on March 31, 2013, the two platforms' total transaction value exceeded one trillion yuan (163 billion U.S. dollars). 

Alibaba says IPO plan remains unconfirmed - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Premier puts employment at top of the agenda*
By ZHENG YANGPENG (China Daily) Updated: 2014-03-14 02:24

*Growth must help improve people's livelihoods and raise household income, Li says*
​*P*remier Li Keqiang described the employment situation as his primary concern when he met the media on Thursday to wrap up the annual session of the national legislature. Li said the main reason for setting China's GDP growth target at around 7.5 percent this year is to ensure employment, improve people's livelihoods and to increase urban and rural incomes.

He said China cares more about its people's livelihoods than mere figures. By the same token, it cares about employment more than growth.

Faced with increasing signs of a slowdown in economic growth, employment will be used as the main factor to determine whether to roll out contingency measures to stimulate the economy.

Observers said Li's comments are aimed at dispelling some economists' fears that the government may still be so obsessed with a high growth target that it is willing to hand out stimulus measures to boost the economy, as it did after the 2008 global financial crisis.

That stimulus package, while lifting the economy in the short term, left many after-effects that are still being felt today. These include a glut of overcapacity in some industries and mounting local government debts.

A Xinhua News Agency article said that although China's 7.5 percent growth target is the same as in the previous year, its importance is fading as many believe the government will no longer view the figure as the necessary minimum as it usually did in the past.

Senior leaders and officials have on various occasions backed the macroeconomic control strategy featuring the concept of growth within "a proper range".





Link: Top 10 figures in 2014 govt work report - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn








Link: Experts: GDP growth target reasonable[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn


This entails a lower limit to ensure steady growth and job creation and an upper limit to avert inflation, and was first proposed by Li in July.

Finance Minister Lou Jiwei joined the calls last week for more comprehensive understanding of the growth target instead of merely fixating on the 7.5 percent figure.

GDP growth, inflation and employment are all key factors that should be considered when assessing economic conditions, Lou said at a news conference, adding that growth of 7.3 percent or 7.2 percent "still counts".



​Link: Premier's NPC speech and 2014 targets[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn






Link: Infographic: Five key words from Li's govt report - Chinadaily.com.cn


*L*i said at his news conference on Thursday that maintaining a certain growth rate is necessary because there is a "positive relevance" between GDP and job generation.

"I have visited some families in which none of the members were employed. The entire family is listless and without hope.

"Each year, we have to deliver 10 million urban jobs while leaving room for the 6 to 7 million migrant workers to seek employment in cities. So an appropriate growth rate is necessary," he said.

The government has allowed certain flexibility on GDP growth, and the "lower limit" is "sufficient employment and an increase in household income".

"We are not preoccupied with GDP growth. The growth that we want is one that brings real benefits to the people, helps raise the quality and efficiency of economic development, and contributes to energy conservation and environmental protection," Li said.

Sun Xuegong, a researcher at the Institute of Economic Research under the National Development and Reform Commission, said that although some economists fear the pursuit of growth might undermine the need for structural reform, such reform and growth are not necessarily mutually exclusive.

"There are opinions that when growth is too fast, it is not a good time for reform. But ... when there is too much of a slowdown, it is not good for reform either.

"A slowdown in growth would lead to stagnation in the general living standard, which in turn would stifle the need for industrial upgrading," he said.

If there is a sharp fall in GDP growth, the government also has every right to make adjustments to monetary as well as fiscal policies. Such adjustments would not work in the same way as a simple financial stimulus, Sun said.

So it would be misleading to see any policy adjustment as just a "stimulus design", he added.









Link: Charting State Council's reform

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senheiser

Hard Landing, USA

MARCH 11, 2014







For those looking for problems with China's economy, there have been plenty of recent data points to choose from. The economy isslowing, foreign trade data have weakened, the latest price trends point more toward deflation than inflation, and there have been several recentsqueezes in short-term bank funding markets. Then, on March 7, Chinese solar equipment maker Chaori defaulted on its bond payment. While hardly shocking for a normal economy, a default of this magnitude is a first for modern China and possibly a hint of what many fear is more corporate distress to come. Against the backdrop of still frothy housing markets -- despite an easing of home prices in February -- and a rapidly expanding shadow banking sector, these latest signs can hardly be dismissed as aberrations.

Are these early warnings of the dreaded Chinese hard landing, which would bring the country's development miracle to a sudden end,or indications of a transition to a more normal economy? Long wanting tobelieve the worst when it comes to China, the preponderance of opinion in the West is in the hard landing camp.It was only a matter of time, argue the China doubters, before the state-directed, non-market economy would meet its demise. 

Fortunately, the alternative view is probably closer to the mark. China's slowdown appears to be a well-orchestrated manifestation of the emergence of an increasingly services-based, consumer-led rebalancing of its economy. In 2013, the services share of gross domestic product (GDP) hit 46 percent -- the first time in modern China's history that this sector exceeded the combined portion going to manufacturing and construction. The old growth model, driven by a boom in industrial activity, is now giving way to a new and more balanced model supported by the trappings of a modern consumer society.

Services-led economies almost always grow more slowly than manufacturing-led ones. Consequently, drawing on services allows China to temper many of the pressures that stemmed from decades of double-digit growth -- excess resource consumption, environmental degradation and pollution, income inequality, and saving and trade surpluses. At the same time, a shift to services fosters more labor-intensive growth, which allows a more slowly growing China to continue to absorb surplus labor through increased employment and poverty reduction -- key tomaintaining social stability. In this vein, a services-led transition of what former Premier Wen Jiabao famously called an "unbalanced, unstable, uncoordinated, and ultimately unsustainable" Chinese economy is a welcome development. 

China doubters are unprepared for this transition. The internationalcommunity has long urged China to change its growth model. But now that it is doing so, the West could actually find this an uncomfortable development. Major developed economies, especially the United States, have become increasingly dependent on China as a producer of cheap goods that hard-pressed consumers need, and as a provider of cheapcapital that savings-short nations require to finance outsize government budget deficits. A rebalanced China will instead use its saving surplus to support the long-awaited emergence of its own consumer society.

Of course, this dependency cuts both ways. Chinese growth and development have benefited enormously from export-led growth, which the voracious spending of the American consumer has long underpinned. And China has tied its currency to the fate of the U.S. dollar, which has fallen 24 percent against that of the United States' trading partners since 2002. That has left the renminbi well-positioned to support Chinese export competitiveness.

All this speaks of a codependency that links China and the United States in an economic marriage of convenience. Yet as I argue in my new book,_Unbalanced: The Codependency of America and China_, this relationship is unstable: In human behavior, as in economies, the pathological disorders of codependency can lead to a loss of identities, a blurring of distinctions between partners, frictions, and the ultimate break-up. And just as independence cures unstable codependency between humans, rebalancing is the only way out for codependent economies.

With services-led growth now on the ascendancy, the telltale signs of that rebalancing are very much evident in China in early 2014. Yet there is no such evidence of a similar transformation in the United States. In fact, the United States' post-financial crisis policy stimulus seems aimed at resurrecting the timeworn model of consumer-led growth -- the same recipe that got the U.S. economy into such trouble in the first place. The Federal Reserve's quantitative easing campaign -- liquidity injections that boost the prices of financial assets, which in turn, are expected to trickle down through wealth effects and stimulate household spending -- exemplifies this fixation on a consumer-led recovery. Yet the feeble response of consumption -- growing on average just 1 percent over the past six years -- raises serious questions about betting recovery on a sector still constrained by high debt loads and subpar saving.



As China rebalances, and the United States does not, sparks could really start to fly.
As China rebalances, and the United States does not, sparks could really start to fly. An increasingly consumer-driven China will begin to draw down its surplus saving, which will narrow its current account surplus, slow the accumulation of foreign exchange reserves, and reduce China's demand for dollar-denominated assets. Shifting from surplus saving to saving absorption points to a radical about-face of China's role in its codependent relationship with the United States.


That poses a tough and very important question for the savings-short United States: Absent its biggest foreign lender -- the Chinese own about $1.3 trillion in Treasuries and about another $700 billion of government-sponsored Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac securities -- the United States may find it exceedingly difficult to stay the same profligate course it has been on for decades. Without a meaningful rebuilding of domestic savings, a slowing of Chinese lending means the U.S. economy could face stiff new headwinds in the years ahead, in the form of a weaker dollar and/or higher interest rates.

The codependency between the United States and China was a marriage not of love, but of convenience. In the aftermath of the chaotic Cultural Revolution in the late 1970s, the Chinese economy was in shambles and desperate for growth. Then paramount leader Deng Xiaoping came up with a quick and powerful answer -- "reforms and opening up" -- code words for growth driven by exports. Meanwhile, the U.S. economy in the late 1970s and early 1980s was going through stagflationary traumas, also needed a new recipe for growth. Cheap goods and inexpensive capital from China quickly emerged as key answers to the United States' growth dilemma.

But the longer it persisted, the greater the entanglement and the harder it was for each to cope without the other. Ultimately, that led to false prosperities for both economies -- bubble-prone consumption growth in the United States and a Chinese export bubble that depended on the U.S. consumption bubble. Just as a psychologist might predict, there was a blurring of identities between both economies. Who was more dependenton whom?

When the bubbles finally burst during the Great Crisis of 2008-2009, China didn't wait around to answer that question. Taking a strategic view of its growth dilemma -- an introspective assessment that the United States has long abhorred -- it moved quickly in 2011 to enact its pro-consumption 12th Five-Year Plan, and in late 2013 to ratify crucial economic reforms at the Third Plenum, an important Communist Party meeting. A dysfunctional Washington has taken the opposite approach -- failing to look to the long term while absorbing the all too frequent setbacks of near debt defaults, sequestration, a government shutdown,and other kicks of the proverbial fiscal can.

It takes two to be codependent. China is now going its own way, while the United States has yet to realize it has been scorned. China's embrace of services- and consumer-led growth speaks to a new identity for its long unbalanced economy. The United States' attempt to spur another consumption binge speaks to a tired and aging growth model. The UnitedStates can learn an important lesson from China: Rebalancing -- consuming within its means, saving more, and investing that saving in human and physical capital -- is its only viable option.


----------



## Srinivas

China has close to 3.5 Trillion reserves, even if we consider the credit bubble is in 1 or 2 Trillion China can cope with this.

But once the Economy recovers and steadies, China will no longer have the advantage of cheap labor and they cannot do what they did in the last decade.


----------



## seven7seven

Srinivas said:


> China has close to 3.5 Trillion reserves, even if we consider the credit bubble is in 1 or 2 Trillion China can cope with this.
> 
> But once the Economy recovers and steadies,* China will no longer have the advantage of cheap labor and they cannot do what they did in the last decade*.



That's why it's called rebalancing. China won't need to rely on cheap labor as it shifts to a more consumer and service-driven economy. Plenty of new jobs, better paid ones at that, will be created in retail and service industries. To fund salary increases, China will depeg their currency from the Dollar and let it rise to it's true value, as they no longer need a pegged currency to sell masses of cheap goods. With the average per capita income higher, Chinese citizens can spend more and help drive their own economy. 

China will not completely forsake manufacturing though, but instead invest more in R&D to develop cutting-edge, hi-tech goods that they can sell to their own consumers and export overseas as premium products. You can already see this new paradigm playing out from China's market gains in smartphones, mobile networks, laptops and PC tablets sales, and the emergence of new global brands like Xiaomi, Huawei and Lenovo. China is also branching out in commercial aerospace, automobile, biotech, software development, etc. Pretty much all areas that Western economies and Japan and South Korea have had a stranglehold on for the last few decades. 

The Chinese have worked hard and planned with great foresight to get to this juncture, so well done to the Chinese people. The Chinese people deserve this but I hope they don't become complacent and fall into the traps we did in the West. A balance between hard work and hedonism is always the healthiest way to go. We in the West have indulged for far too long in excessive consumer and Government spending, fueled by cheap credit, without meaningful thought to the long-term consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

seven7seven said:


> That's why it's called rebalancing. China won't need to rely on cheap labor as it shifts to a more consumer and service-driven economy. Plenty of new jobs, better paid ones at that, will be created in retail and service industries. To fund salary increases, China will depeg their currency from the Dollar and let it rise to it's true value, as they no longer need a pegged currency to sell masses of cheap goods. With the average per capita income higher, Chinese citizens can spend more and help drive their own economy.
> 
> China will not completely forsake manufacturing though, but instead invest more in R&D to develop cutting-edge, hi-tech goods that they can sell to their own consumers and export overseas as premium products. You can already see this new paradigm playing out from China's market gains in smartphones, mobile networks, laptops and PC tablets sales, and the emergence of new global brands like Xiaomi, Huawei and Lenovo. China is also branching out in commercial aerospace, automobile, biotech, software development, etc. Pretty much all areas that Western economies and Japan and South Korea have had a stranglehold on for the last few decades.
> 
> The Chinese have worked hard and planned with great foresight to get to this juncture, so well done to the Chinese people. The Chinese people deserve this but I hope they don't become complacent and fall into the traps we did in the West. A balance between hard work and hedonism is always the healthiest way to go. We in the West have indulged for far too long in excessive consumer and Government spending, fueled by cheap credit, without meaningful thought to the long-term consequences.



Services sector and R&D will not bring the GDP rates which China experienced in the last decade. 

China itself will become a big market for countries around it. The scenario will become like USA China in the last decade.

Chinese GDP growth is largely due to manufacturing and mineral exports in the last decade.


----------



## seven7seven

Srinivas said:


> Services sector and R&D will not bring the GDP rates which China experienced in the last decade.
> 
> China itself will become a big market for countries around it. The scenario will become like USA China in the last decade.
> 
> Chinese GDP growth is largely due to manufacturing and mineral exports in the last decade.



Of course, like the article said, a services-led industry will never have the same high GDP growth rate of one that is manufacturing and exports-led. This is natural and expected and is part of the rebalancing of China's economy into a developed economy. All developed countries grow more slowly. Let's not forget when China allows the Yuan to rise to its true value, the Chinese GDP will likely be far greater than that of the USA's GDP, so we are talking about a colossal GDP bigger than any that has ever acheieved. Every fraction of a percentage growth of such a large economy will mean tens of billions, so of course growth rates will exponentially slow as China's GDP increases in size.

Everybody wants a slice of China's domestic market now. China is de facto, the largest economy and market on Earth now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Sina Weibo files for $500m US IPO*
Updated: 2014-03-15 15:19
( Agencies)





A Sina Weibo booth displays at a conference on September 24, 2013 in Beijing. [Photo / Image China]

*T*witter-like messaging service Weibo Corp filed on March 14 to raise $500 million via a US initial public offering, as Chinese companies flock to the American market in record numbers to take advantage of soaring valuations.

Weibo, owned by Sina Corp, becomes the latest Chinese Internet giant to tap US markets, following on the heels of search service Baidu and its own corporate parent. Alibaba, which owns a stake in Weibo, is expected to raise about $15 billion in New York this year, in the highest-profile Internet IPO since Facebook's in 2012.

Weibo increased ad revenue by 163 percent to $56 million in the final three months of 2013. Overall revenues leapt almost three-fold to $188.3 million in 2013, from $65.9 million in 2012. And its net loss shrank to $38.1 million in 2013 from $102.5 million the previous year.

But its user growth is at risk of tailing off after three years of explosive expansion, as newer messaging apps such as Tencent Holdings Ltd's WeChat draw users away.

However, Weibo said the number of its daily users had risen 36 percent to 61.4 million as of the end of December, from the same time a year before.

Weibo hired Goldman Sachs and Credit Suisse to manage its US debut, which it said would boost brand recognition and help retain talent.

Its proposed $500 million target is an estimate worked out solely for the purposes of calculating registration fees.

*Alibaba picks U.S. for IPO; in talks with six banks for lead roles*
BY ELZIO BARRETO AND DENNY THOMAS

HONG KONG Sun Mar 16, 2014 6:42am EDT

(Reuters) -* C*hinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd has decided to hold its long-awaited IPO in the United States and is in discussions with six banks to underwrite the deal, in what is set to the most high-profile public offering since Facebook Inc's listing nearly two years ago.

Alibaba said in a statement on Sunday it had decided to begin the U.S. IPO process, ending months of speculation about where it would go public.

Separately, sources told Reuters that Alibaba is in discussions with Citigroup, Credit Suisse, Deutsche Bank, Goldman Sachs Group, J.P. Morgan, and Morgan Stanley for lead underwriting roles.

Most of the six banks are to set to win the coveted role of joint global coordinator, added the sources, who were not authorized to discuss the matter publicly.

*Analysts estimate the Hangzhou, China-based company has a value of at least $140 billion, and the IPO proceeds could exceed $15 billion, Reuters previously reported. The deal would be a huge coup for the six banks, as it would yield an estimated $260 million in underwriting fees, assuming 1.75 percent commission, and catapult them in league table rankings.*

Alibaba declined to comment on the banks working on the deal. The banks mentioned in the report either declined comment or did not respond to Reuters' requests for a comment.

"This will be a huge deal, bigger than what people were anticipating," one person familiar with the process said, adding that the IPO was expected to be kicked off "very soon".

Reuters reported on Saturday that Alibaba is planning a U.S. IPO in the third quarter, with a filing of documents expected as early as April.

BILLIONAIRE MA

Alibaba, whose platforms handle more goods than EBay Inc and Amazon.com Inc combined, was founded in 1999 by former English teacher Jack Ma and 17 other people. It has grown from a startup in Ma's apartment to a behemoth with offices around the world and more than 20,000 employees.

The listing will be closely watched by Alibaba's two largest shareholders - Yahoo Inc, which owns 24 percent, and Japan's Softbank Corp, which controls 37 percent. Alibaba's founders and some senior managers jointly own about 13 percent of the company.

Yahoo has said it plans to trim its stake in Alibaba through the IPO. It initially invested in Alibaba in 2005.

Alibaba's decision to go to the United States is a blow to the Hong Kong stock exchange, which was initially the company's preferred venue for the IPO.

Alibaba also said in a statement on its corporate news Web site it might consider extending its public status to Chinese capital markets in future in order for investors there to be able to share in its growth.

Alibaba, which controls about 80 percent of the country's e-commerce, had been in discussions with the Hong Kong stock exchange and the Securities and Futures Commission since last year about a listing, but the island city's regulators blocked its proposal as it violated the "one-share-one-vote principle".

Alibaba's executive vice chairman Joe Tsai upped the rhetoric against Hong Kong when he told Reuters last week that the firm would not change its partnership structure in order to list on the Hong Kong stock exchange.

After an initial rebuff, Alibaba and the Hong Kong regulators were back at the negotiating table late last year, to find a solution to the problem. While the Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd has initiated a review of its listing rules to accommodate more flexible structures, any change to the existing rules would take months.

"We wish to thank those in Hong Kong who have supported Alibaba Group," Alibaba said in its statement.

"We respect the viewpoints and policies of Hong Kong and will continue to pay close attention to and support the process of innovation and development of Hong Kong."

(Reporting by Elzio Barreto and Denny Thomas; Editing by Robert Birsel)

Alibaba picks U.S. for IPO; in talks with six banks for lead roles| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> Nothing to cheer about really!
> 
> "Growth was partly driven by strong performance of foreign brands such as Toyota and Ford. Last month, Toyota Motor Corp reported a 43.1 percent rise in sales, while Ford Motor Co's sales in China jumped 67 percent.
> 
> In contrast, local Chinese brands registered their sixth consecutive monthly decline in market share, according to CAAM."


Why are Chinese cars so far behind foreign cars?
Is it marketing or lack of? Technology?



shuttler said:


> *Sina Weibo files for $500m US IPO*
> Updated: 2014-03-15 15:19
> ( Agencies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sina Weibo booth displays at a conference on September 24, 2013 in Beijing. [Photo / Image China]
> 
> *T*witter-like messaging service Weibo Corp filed on March 14 to raise $500 million via a US initial public offering, as Chinese companies flock to the American market in record numbers to take advantage of soaring valuations.
> 
> Weibo, owned by Sina Corp, becomes the latest Chinese Internet giant to tap US markets, following on the heels of search service Baidu and its own corporate parent. Alibaba, which owns a stake in Weibo, is expected to raise about $15 billion in New York this year, in the highest-profile Internet IPO since Facebook's in 2012.
> 
> Weibo increased ad revenue by 163 percent to $56 million in the final three months of 2013. Overall revenues leapt almost three-fold to $188.3 million in 2013, from $65.9 million in 2012. And its net loss shrank to $38.1 million in 2013 from $102.5 million the previous year.
> 
> But its user growth is at risk of tailing off after three years of explosive expansion, as newer messaging apps such as Tencent Holdings Ltd's WeChat draw users away.
> 
> However, Weibo said the number of its daily users had risen 36 percent to 61.4 million as of the end of December, from the same time a year before.
> 
> Weibo hired Goldman Sachs and Credit Suisse to manage its US debut, which it said would boost brand recognition and help retain talent.
> 
> Its proposed $500 million target is an estimate worked out solely for the purposes of calculating registration fees.
> 
> *Alibaba picks U.S. for IPO; in talks with six banks for lead roles*
> BY ELZIO BARRETO AND DENNY THOMAS
> 
> HONG KONG Sun Mar 16, 2014 6:42am EDT
> 
> (Reuters) -* C*hinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd has decided to hold its long-awaited IPO in the United States and is in discussions with six banks to underwrite the deal, in what is set to the most high-profile public offering since Facebook Inc's listing nearly two years ago.
> 
> Alibaba said in a statement on Sunday it had decided to begin the U.S. IPO process, ending months of speculation about where it would go public.
> 
> Separately, sources told Reuters that Alibaba is in discussions with Citigroup, Credit Suisse, Deutsche Bank, Goldman Sachs Group, J.P. Morgan, and Morgan Stanley for lead underwriting roles.
> 
> Most of the six banks are to set to win the coveted role of joint global coordinator, added the sources, who were not authorized to discuss the matter publicly.
> 
> *Analysts estimate the Hangzhou, China-based company has a value of at least $140 billion, and the IPO proceeds could exceed $15 billion, Reuters previously reported. The deal would be a huge coup for the six banks, as it would yield an estimated $260 million in underwriting fees, assuming 1.75 percent commission, and catapult them in league table rankings.*
> 
> Alibaba declined to comment on the banks working on the deal. The banks mentioned in the report either declined comment or did not respond to Reuters' requests for a comment.
> 
> "This will be a huge deal, bigger than what people were anticipating," one person familiar with the process said, adding that the IPO was expected to be kicked off "very soon".
> 
> Reuters reported on Saturday that Alibaba is planning a U.S. IPO in the third quarter, with a filing of documents expected as early as April.
> 
> BILLIONAIRE MA
> 
> Alibaba, whose platforms handle more goods than EBay Inc and Amazon.com Inc combined, was founded in 1999 by former English teacher Jack Ma and 17 other people. It has grown from a startup in Ma's apartment to a behemoth with offices around the world and more than 20,000 employees.
> 
> The listing will be closely watched by Alibaba's two largest shareholders - Yahoo Inc, which owns 24 percent, and Japan's Softbank Corp, which controls 37 percent. Alibaba's founders and some senior managers jointly own about 13 percent of the company.
> 
> Yahoo has said it plans to trim its stake in Alibaba through the IPO. It initially invested in Alibaba in 2005.
> 
> Alibaba's decision to go to the United States is a blow to the Hong Kong stock exchange, which was initially the company's preferred venue for the IPO.
> 
> Alibaba also said in a statement on its corporate news Web site it might consider extending its public status to Chinese capital markets in future in order for investors there to be able to share in its growth.
> 
> Alibaba, which controls about 80 percent of the country's e-commerce, had been in discussions with the Hong Kong stock exchange and the Securities and Futures Commission since last year about a listing, but the island city's regulators blocked its proposal as it violated the "one-share-one-vote principle".
> 
> Alibaba's executive vice chairman Joe Tsai upped the rhetoric against Hong Kong when he told Reuters last week that the firm would not change its partnership structure in order to list on the Hong Kong stock exchange.
> 
> After an initial rebuff, Alibaba and the Hong Kong regulators were back at the negotiating table late last year, to find a solution to the problem. While the Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd has initiated a review of its listing rules to accommodate more flexible structures, any change to the existing rules would take months.
> 
> "We wish to thank those in Hong Kong who have supported Alibaba Group," Alibaba said in its statement.
> 
> "We respect the viewpoints and policies of Hong Kong and will continue to pay close attention to and support the process of innovation and development of Hong Kong."
> 
> (Reporting by Elzio Barreto and Denny Thomas; Editing by Robert Birsel)




NO. Going public is bad. Let it remain strictly a Chinese company!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

bolo said:


> Why are Chinese cars so far behind foreign cars?
> Is it marketing or lack of? Technology?



I hate to say this buddy a yes that our cars are not up to par yet
As our personal wealth grows, buyers are more picky and regrettably our cars in terms of design, safety and other aspects is not catching up now

Hopefully we can catch up quickly and do better!



> NO. Going public is bad. Let it remain strictly a Chinese company!



well pros and cons
We are getting international money to strengthen our war chests
But of course we are giving away some control as well as exposures to wilful acquisitions though unlikely because of our sizes and cash. The yankies also can find a way to harrass us through their legal compliance etc

As far as I know, Alibaba will be" one of" if not "the" splash of the year
It is going to have a market value of a whopping USD 120 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

Srinivas said:


> China has close to 3.5 Trillion reserves, even if we consider the credit bubble is in 1 or 2 Trillion China can cope with this.
> 
> But once the Economy recovers and steadies, China will no longer have the advantage of cheap labor and they cannot do what they did in the last decade.



Erm, China didn't not have the advantage of cheap labor since the 90s. India, Vietnam and plenty of Southeast Asia, as well as African country had cheaper labor cost than China for close to two decades now. What China had advantage on is cheap labor with high level of education and this is unlikely to change for the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China own a complete industrial chain* (technology + labors), compared with others primary produce China do R&D for decades but foreigners ignore it. *China has technology advantage & cheap cost & high efficiency, but they don't.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou Bay to get 2nd bridge (note it will be also a rail bridge)
*
Last Updated: 2014-03-13

Shanghai Daily

A plan to build a second bridge across Hangzhou Bay, which will reduce the drive time between Shanghai and Ningbo to less than two hours, was granted approval yesterday. The 66-kilometer span, of which 54km will be over water, will link Shanghai's Jinshan District with Cixi City in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, the Ningbo government said. The *road-rail bridge* will reduce the distance between Shanghai and Ningbo to 160km from 200km, officials said.

The government did not provide cost for the project, but said its traffic infrastructure budget for the year, which includes the new bridge, is 18.1 billion yuan (US$2.95 billion). The new bridge is part of a wider scheme to improve traffic links between Yangtze Delta cities. The first Hangzhou Bay Bridge opened in 2008 at a cost of 11.8 billion yuan.

Last month, work got under way on the world's longest cable-stayed bridge, which will reduce the drive time between Shanghai and Nantong in Jiangsu Province to about an hour, from three hours at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

China don't need low wages as we move up the value chain. High tech manufacturing relies less on cheap labour and more on automation.

China will go the German route with high tech manufacturing with very high wages and a strong service sector.


----------



## bolo

vtnsx said:


> Dude, look at USA. You're in greater debt than Vietnam. Your GDP means nothing when you have much more debt to pay. Vietnam doesn't run into that problem. USA is growing at 2.8% while Vietnam is growing at 5.2%. More debt means you're closer to serious economic meltdown. Keep wasting all your resources and your equipment become garbage for the next 20 years. Unless USA holds all trade to China then they could do much better. China is a blood sucker and its killing you slowly.


I still take USD over vietcong dongs anyday


----------



## sincity

vtnsx said:


> LOL, who says I'm worry? I'm actually trying to help them increase more debt and make you pay for it. Truth hurts doesn't it? I feel ya. Don't worry, you're used to someone stomping your head that's why you don't feel it.


 


How will you stomp someone head over the internet? How do you increase the US debt?


----------



## vtnsx

sincity said:


> How will you stomp someone head over the internet? How do you increase the US debt?



Let's not talk about it. You're getting offended for no reason and you don't understand the logic. I don't need to explain to you.


----------



## Beidou2020

These companies will regret listing in the US if one day the US puts sanctions on China for some geopolitical spat.

IMO a Chinese company doing an IPO in a foreign country is corporate treason.

At the same time the Chinese leaders should hang their heads in shame because our capital markets are still extremely backward. 

China will lose independence by listing in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

bolo said:


> Why are Chinese cars so far behind foreign cars?
> Is it marketing or lack of? Technology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO. Going public is bad. Let it remain strictly a Chinese company!



First technology is not bad, we are not making the best cars for the world. Chinese car's quality is pretty good. Not worse than a few popular brands. 

But the thing is prestige, who hears China and thinks oh, I want that. 

Marketing is hard when the country doesn't offer prestige. American cars are not that great, it;s not the best, but America is and that helps a lot more than people think. 



Second going public is good, more money, and regulation. China's closed off policy is old and useless, would you rate Toyota or Sony any less because their American counter parts are pretty significant?


----------



## sixth

Beidou2020 said:


> These companies will regret listing in the US if one day the US puts sanctions on China for some geopolitical spat.
> 
> IMO a Chinese company doing an IPO in a foreign country is corporate treason.
> 
> At the same time the Chinese leaders should hang their heads in shame because our capital markets are still extremely backward.
> 
> China will lose independence by listing in the US.




你能影響中國政府嗎? 中國政府高層所謂顾问团大多是崇拜絕對經濟自由主義者, 李克強本身也是其中一員, 李克強的師父是厲以寧.


----------



## cirr

Contracts worth a total of 2.9 billion USD for the two Chinese groups CSR and CNR 

March 18 2014 at 07:45am 

By Londiwe Buthelezi





*Independent Newspapers* Bombardier Transportation president Lutz Bertling (left) shakes hands with Transnet chief executive Brian Molefe after signing a deal to build locomotives for Transnet Freight Rail. Bombardier and three other companies will deliver 1 064 locomotives over the next three and a half years. Photo: Simphiwe Mbokazi

Johannesburg - Chinese engine manufacturer China South Rail (CSR) will take the biggest share of the R50.4 billion contract to produce new-generation locomotives for Transnet, which announced the names of the four successful bidders yesterday.

Transnet said this was South Africa’s largest locomotive supply contract.

The logistics parastatal will procure 1 064 locomotives – 599 electric and 465 diesel – from the four bidders announced yesterday. The R50.4bn total includes hedging and escalation.

CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, the company whose R2.6bn contract with Transnet to build 95 electric locomotives in 2012 saw the Workers International Vanguard League request that the deal be investigated, will produce 359 more electric locomotives for the state-owned company. The value of CSR’s contract is R14.6bn.

Bombardier, the Canadian company that was involved in building the Gautrain with the Bombela Consortium, will produce the remaining 240 electric locomotives for R10.4bn.

General Electric South Africa Technologies will produce 233 diesel locomotives for R7.1bn and CNR Rolling Stock South Africa will produce 232 diesel locomotives for R7.8bn.

The request to probe CSR’s 2012 locomotive contract with Transnet stemmed from a deal that one of CSR’s subsidiaries won in Namibia in 2007, in which it delivered faulty diesel locomotives that had to be withdrawn from service within weeks of being delivered.

Early last year, various technical problems were experienced by the Tanzania-Zambia Rail Authority on locomotives that were supplied by CSR Qishuyan Locomotive in late 2012. Later last year, two diesel locomotives from CSR Ziyang were grounded and quarantined in Australia because they contained asbestos.

But CSR president Liu Hualong said that while he believed “different people have different opinions” regarding the company’s advantage that qualified it to win the biggest share of the tender, CSR would deliver the “best quality” electric locomotives as it was a leader in that sphere and China was known as “the home of electric locomotives”.

“First of all, we have a very complete system for development and manufacturing for the electric locomotives. This complete system promotes our capability and capacity to develop and produce the locomotives,” Liu said.

CSR’s 23 subsidiaries had four engineering testing centres, nine national design centres and seven national testing centres and Liu said this demonstrated their capability.

“We sorted out the problems in Namibia quickly and those were diesel locomotives. Namibia has now procured more locomotives from CSR.

“We have never had any problems with the electric locomotives,” he said.

Transnet Freight Rail chief executive Siyabonga Gama said linking CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, the subsidiary chosen by Transnet, to the Namibian locomotive contract would be perpetuating a lie as this was not the subsidiary responsible for the locomotives delivered in that country.

He said while Transnet was aware of media reports about CSR in Namibia, which had to do with diesel locomotives, the distinction must be made that CSR was providing electric locomotives for Transnet and not the diesel type.

“We are very happy with the first 10 locomotives that we have received from CSR. In fact they are of an above-average standard. Our engineers are pleasantly surprised. We don’t foresee that we are going to get any problems from the locomotives,” Gama said.

CSR delivered the first batch of the 95 class E20 locomotives after only eight months, well ahead of schedule, and Transnet will put some of these CSR locomotives into operation next month.

Transnet said the first batch of locomotives would be delivered in about 15 months. Although Transnet’s fleet procurement programme is a five-year project, the utility said the delivery of all the locomotives would be compressed into just three and a half years.

All except the first 70 would be manufactured and assembled in South Africa at Transnet Engineering’s plants in Durban and Koedoespoort, Pretoria. Transnet Engineering will invest R300 million to upgrade the two plants.

The first 10 of CSR’s electric locomotives delivered to Transnet were manufactured at the Koedoespoort plant.

For the new tender, local content thresholds were 55 percent for the diesel locomotives and 60 percent for the electric ones. Transnet group chief executive Brian Molefe said all chosen companies had met this requirement and in certain instances exceeded it. - Business Report 

China wins big in R50bn rail fleet contract - Business News | IOL Business | IOL.co.za

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China, S. Korea begin 10th round of FTA talks next week
*(The BRICS Post, March 14)

Aiming for an upgrade of economic ties, South Korea and China will hold a new round of negotiations on the bilateral free trade agreement (FTA) next week, Seoul’s trade ministry said Friday.

The week long 10th round of talks will further discussions on goods liberalization, service, investment and rules.

The two sides will discuss a joint written agreement to include goods, rule of origin, customs, sanitary and phytosanitory (SPS), technical barriers to trade (TBT) and trade remedy.

China and South Korea have in recent months been united in their criticism against the Japanese government after Prime Minster Shinzo Abe’s visit to a controversial shrine honoring war criminals alongwith those who died in World War II.

Both China and South Korea had some parts of their territory under Japanese rule in the past.

Chinese President Xi Jinping had met his South Korean counterpart Park Geun-hye in October last year on the sidelines of the APEC meet in Bali. Both leaders have aggressively pushed for the bilateral FTA that could see further buoying of trade ties between the two Asian giants.

The new round of talks that begin next week will also look at service and investment, intellectual property rights, e-commerce, transparency and the environment.

South Korea and China completed the first stage in early September for the bilateral free trade pact, with a total of seven rounds of negotiations.

full: http://thebricspost.com/china-s-kore.../#.UyLk2fmSySp


*World's first LNG-fueled cargo vessel starts testing
*(CE.cn, March 15)

The world's first liquefied natural gas (LNG)-fueled carrier has started testing waters in the port city of Zhangjiagang in east China's Jiangsu Province, according to Chinese ship builder Tsuji Heavy Industries (Jiangsu) Shipyard.

The 5,000 dwt ocean-going cargo vessel is expected to be delivered to Nor Lines AS, a Norwegian logistics and shipping company, in June.

It is one of two LNG-fueled vessels ordered by Nor Lines. The shipyard did not say when the second ship will be produced.

Compared to traditional diesel fuel, the use of natural gas-fueled engines can significantly reduce pollution from sulphur dioxide, nitrogen oxide and CO2 in emissions.

The ship's design was developed by Rolls-Royce Maritime using the group's award-winning "Environmental Ship Concept," which won the "Next Generation Award" at the Nor-Shipping Awards in 2011.

link: http://en.ce.cn/Industries/manufactu..._2487705.shtml


----------



## cirr

*S Africa's trade with China surges by 32 pct in 2013
*
(ECNS/Xinhua, March 13)

South Africa's bilateral trade with China saw a 32-percent increase in 2013 over the previous year, Trade and Industry Minister Rob Davies said on Wednesday.

Two-way trade between the two countries increased from 205 billion rand (about 19.2 billion U.S. dollars) in 2012 to 270 billion rand (about 25 billion dollars) at the end of 2013, Davies said in a written reply to a parliamentary question.

There is indeed scope to expand South Africa's exports to China in value-added manufactured products, particularly as the Chinese economy continued to register strong growth rates, said Davies.

Chinese investments in South Africa, meanwhile, continued to grow, Davies said.

Between January 2003 and January (this year), a total of 38 FDI (foreign direct investment) projects were recorded. These projects represent a total capital investment of 13.33 billion rand (about 1.24 billion dollars), which is an average investment of 350.48 million rand (about 33 million dollars) per project.

"During the period, a total of 10,992 jobs were created," he said.

These investments were spread across the metals; car; communications; financial services; food and tobacco; chemicals; industrial machinery; construction; engines and turbines; and transportation sectors, according to Davies.

link: S Africa's trade with China surges by 32 pct in 2013 - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns


----------



## cirr

Existing rules are such that these companies are unlikely to get approval for listing on the domestic exchanges。


----------



## jkroo

It's good to hear this business news. CSR is really a giant and develop fast these years. The company also manufacture the wireless charging electricity powered bus. More new transportation toys will emerge in the coming years.


----------



## bolo

Genesis said:


> First technology is not bad, we are not making the best cars for the world. Chinese car's quality is pretty good. Not worse than a few popular brands.
> 
> But the thing is prestige, who hears China and thinks oh, I want that.
> 
> Marketing is hard when the country doesn't offer prestige. American cars are not that great, it;s not the best, but America is and that helps a lot more than people think.
> 
> 
> 
> *Second going public is good, more money, and regulation. China's closed off policy is old and useless, would you rate Toyota or Sony any less because their American counter parts are pretty significant*?


 
I don't think you understand what you're really saying. going public can generate more market capital by issuing more stocks for the company, but it dilutes your control. Going public restricts the company from doing things and play by the "rules" set forth by the people who made the rules. In some ways it can hurt you.

The misconception that people have is that public traded companies perform better than private companies, which is not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Viet said:


> Don´t waste our time with bragging of your money, people, economy or whatever (for instance smog polluted cities and poisoned foods). First, you cannot impress Vietnam. And second, all do not lead to a solution, unless you resort to force and fire the first shot and start the WW III.
> 
> I made a 10 point proposal a year ago or so, how China and Vietnam can reach a deal. Principle: status quo with take and give.
> 
> 1- VN recognises CN occupied Paracel islands plus 12miles waters
> 2- CN recognises VN occupied Spratly islands plus 12miles waters
> 3- VN recognises CN occupied Spratly islands plus 12miles waters
> 4- CN recognises VN EEZ waters (200 miles)
> 5- VN controls the southern half of SC Sea (see map: the line below Paracel islands)
> 6- CN controls the northern half
> 7- CN and VN share natural resources when found in the SE Sea except areas 1-4
> 8- CN and VN sign a 50 year non-aggression-pact
> 9- CN and VN guarantee freedom of navigation for all third parties
> 10- CN provides military and economic aid to VN


 

I've said this before and I will say it again:

BEGGARS CAN'T BE CHOOSERS. VC is no position to bargain anything. Better to suck uncle Sam's dxxk and kowtow to grandpa Hirohito for support.


----------



## shuttler

Genesis said:


> First technology is not bad, we are not making the best cars for the world. Chinese car's quality is pretty good. *Not worse than a few popular brands. *
> 
> But the thing is prestige, who hears China and thinks oh, I want that.



Even the S Koreans have a lot more cars that get 5 * rating on Euro NCAP and US NCAP
what are you talking about!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

cirr said:


> Existing rules are such that these companies are unlikely to get approval for listing on the domestic exchanges。



Alibaba wants to list on HKEx but rejected due to the disagreement on voting rights and sharing holding issues
I dont know if Alibaba can go through the NYSE board's approval



Beidou2020 said:


> These companies will regret listing in the US if one day the US puts sanctions on China for some geopolitical spat.
> 
> IMO a Chinese company doing an IPO in a foreign country is corporate treason.
> 
> At the same time the Chinese leaders should hang their heads in shame because our capital markets are still extremely backward.
> 
> China will lose independence by listing in the US.



Welcome back Beidou!

Yes there is a potential danger not lethal

Even if the NYSE stops all trading of China related stocks in compliance with the US government's decisions, it can cause no major harm to the operations of the companies as all the essential activities are happening in China That is they cant stop our companies making profits non can they freeze our assets in China UNLESS these companies hold USD accounts in american banks or having assets there in usa

But if they do that we are answering tit for tat

In addition we have FX control on capitals transferring out of China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

shuttler said:


> Yes there is a potential danger not lethal
> 
> Even if the NYSE stops all trading of China related stocks in compliance with the US government's decisions, it can cause no major harm to the operations of the companies as all the essential activities are happening in China That is they cant stop our companies making profits non can they freeze our assets in China UNLESS these companies hold USD accounts in american banks or having assets there in usa
> 
> But if they do that we are answering tit for tat
> 
> In addition we have FX control on capitals transferring out of China



That's a relief


----------



## cirr

*CNPC discovers largest monomer marine uncompartmentalized gas reservoir in China*

2014/2/10 17:07

A major breakthrough was made by CNPC in natural gas exploration in the Sichuan Basin. As certified by the Ministry of Land and Resources, the newly added proven gas in place in the Longwangmiao formation of Cambrian system in the Moxi block of Anyue gas field is *440.385 billion cubic meters*, with technically recoverable reserves hitting 308.2 billion cubic meters. 

This is the largest monomer marine uncompartmentalized carbonate gas reservoir discovered in China up to now, featured by large reserve scale, broad gas-bearing areas, high formation pressure, high gas flow, and superior gas components. The production test has obtained average per well daily output of 1.1 million cubic meters, and the wells in production yield at 0.6 million cubic meters per day averagely. 

The Anyue gas field is located at the paleo uplift of central Sichuan. Since 2011, CNPC has drilled two exploration wells — Gaoshi-1 and Moxi-8, both obtaining high-yield gas flows of one million cubic meters per day from the Simian system and Cambrian system respectively.

It only took CNPC less than two years to find the Longwangmiao gas reservoir, identify its reserves, and make a successful production test with 1 billion cubic meters capacity. The phase-I capacity building project of 4 billion cubic meters is now on full swing, and the phase-II capacity building project of 6 billion cubic meters has already been kicked off. At present, gas production test at Moxi block has cumulatively yielded more than 600 million cubic meters. 

CNPC discovers 308 Bcm gas reservoir in China's Sichuan basin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Domestic innovation aids China's push for shale gas
*
(China Daily, March 20)

China will become the third country after the United States and Russia capable of designing and building the turbine-driven fracturing equipment that can reduce costs and cut emissions during shale gas development.

Chinese private oil and gas equipment manufacturing and engineering company *Jereh Group* unveiled the latest turbine fracturing pump on Wednesday during the 14th China International Petroleum Petrochemical Technology and Equipment Exhibition held in Beijing.

"Industrial experts have spent years of research in this field, achieving little progress," said Zhou Shouwei, president of China Petroleum and Petrochemical Equipment Industry Association. "The new super power fracturing pump developed by the company utilizing advanced technical innovations will significantly contribute to non-conventional oil and gas development in China."

According to the 2014 Energy Working Guidance released by the National Energy Administration in late January, China's shale gas output this year will surge to eight times as much as production levels last year. Coal-bed methane production capacity will also increase to six times the level it was in 2013.

A current obstacle is China's unique geological conditions, which create problems for non-conventional natural gas exploration.

Jereh, the first Chinese company to sell shale gas exploration equipment to the US market, has been investing in research and development for the production of core equipment that can handle China's poor road conditions and the small size of its well sites.

According to the company, its latest turbine-driven fracturing equipment possesses many advantages including a smaller footprint, lighter weight and fewer carbon emissions.

full: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17363173.htm


----------



## Edison Chen

China GDP per capital level by US dollars of each city in 2012.


----------



## senheiser

Billionaire Usmanov Aims at China After Apple, Facebook Sale - Bloomberg

By Ilya Khrennikov and Yuliya Fedorinova Mar 18, 2014 6:13 PM GMT+0100 


Billionaire Alisher Usmanov sold shares in Apple Inc. and Facebook Inc., focusing on technology investments in China such as Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. and may expand stakes in Russian assets, an executive said.

“Chinese companies account for about 70 percent to 80 percent of the portfolio of our foreign Internet investments,” Ivan Streshinskiy, head of Usmanov’s asset-management company USM Advisors LLC, said in an interview on March 14 in Moscow. Most of the investment is in “Alibaba, JD.com and some other companies with great potential,” Streshinskiy said.

Usmanov, 60, built his Metalloinvest Holding Co. iron ore business by acquisitions and is Russia’s richest man, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index. He bought a stake of about $100 million in Apple last year and sold it recently this year, according to Streshinskiy. The sale follows a gradual reduction of Usmanov’s stake in Facebook, he said.

“We hope that our investments in China’s Internet companies may show the same and even better returns as we had with the American companies,” Streshinskiy said. China is Russia’s largest trading partner.

Alibaba’s estimated valuation rose to an average of $153 billion last month after the Chinese e-commerce company reported surging sales. The Hangzhou-based company is starting the process for what may be the biggest U.S. initial public offering in two years. Chinese online retailer JD.com may start an IPO next quarter and be valued at more than $20 billion, according to co-owner Tencent Holdings Ltd.




Photographer: Simon Dawson/Bloomberg
Russian billionaire Alisher Usmanov at the St. Petersburg International Economic Forum...Read More

*Apple Performance*
China has refrained from criticizing the Kremlin for plans to annex Ukraine’s Crimea peninsula, abstaining from a United Nations Security Council vote on declaring the region’s referendum illegal. China and Russia have voted together about Syria and Iran, while President Xi Jinping was the most prominent foreign leader to attend the Winter Olympics in Sochi this year, as U.S. and most European Union leaders stayed away.

Apple shares have advanced about 23 percent since March 2013, when Usmanov first said he bought the stake. The Cupertino, California-based company’s stock has declined about 6 percent this year. Facebook initially plunged after its IPO in 2012 and has more than doubled in the last 12 months, taking its market value to about $176 billion.

*Alibaba Value*
When Usmanov acquired a Facebook stake in 2009, his fund persuaded founder Mark Zuckerberg to sell by giving up its voting rights. Usmanov, with a partner, bought about 10 percent of Facebook when the company was valued at $6 billion to $10 billion and sold some shares in the IPO, which valued the company at $104 billion, the businessman told state television at the time.



Alibaba, which operates online markets for products from Louis Vuitton bags to Boston lobsters, posted its fourth straight quarterly profit in the three months through September, according to a January presentation from Yahoo! Inc., which owns a 24 percent stake. The company, founded by former English teacher Jack Ma, may be worth as much as $200 billion, according to investment bank valuations, which would make it the second-biggest Internet company behind Google Inc.

Russia’s benchmark Micex index has declined about 11 percent since Feb. 17, the day before Ukrainian police fired on protesters in Kiev’s Independence Square, and Russian stocks may drop more following the March 16 referendum in Crimea on joining Russia, Streshinskiy said. If stocks fall further, Usmanov’s company may consider buying more shares of wireless operator OAO MegaFonand Internet company Mail.ru Group Ltd., he said.

*Crisis Opportunity*
“Mail.Ru and MegaFon revenue is coming from Russia and people won’t stop making calls and using the Internet,” Streshinskiy said. “If the events will further escalate, we will be buying shares. Crisis is always a good opportunity as valuations become cheap.”

Mail.ru agreed to buy 12 percent of VKontakte, Russia’s biggest social network, raising its stake to 52 percent, and started to buy back $45 million of its own stock, the company said in statements today.

The operator of games and online networking services jumped 10.5 percent to $36.70 at the close of trading in London, extending yesterday’s 2.3 percent gain and cutting Mail.ru’s decline this year to 18 percent. MegaFon, Russia’s second-biggest wireless operator and controlled by Usmanov, rose 5 percent in London, paring its decline this year to 20 percent.

*Crimea, Sanctions*
Usmanov’s Metalloinvest, Russia’s largest iron-ore producer, may switch to shipping to China and other markets should Europe apply sanctions on its exports due to the crisis in Ukraine’s Crimea region, Streshinskiy also said.

Russian President Vladimir Putin has backed an accord on annexing the territory, signaling he won’t back down after U.S. and European Union leaders imposed sanctions on Russian officials and threatened further measures.

“We are concerned with the possible sanctions against Russia but don’t see any dramatic repercussions for our business,” Streshinskiy said. “China is unlikely to impose any sanctions. So, we will be trading in rubles, yuan, Hong Kong or Singapore dollars.”



seems Obamas sanctions are working

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fattyacids

LOL, I'm waiting to see if sanction will be levied at Russian energy companies that supply gas to the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Great news. 

We welcome Russian investment!

Maybe we will hit a record high FDI inflow this year as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

To be fair, this isn't so much a move for sanctions but logic. Apple and Facebook, how much can they really rise anymore? 

Apple is failing in China as we speak, Facebook is none existent in China and more or less tapped out everywhere else.

While these Chinese companies have a lot of room to grow. These Chinese companies may not necessarily be bigger, but the room for growth is more and that's really what matters.


----------



## Raphael

They won't be disappointed. At the very least, China will never seize their assets or impose 'sanctions'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

terranMarine said:


> Weren't those Vietcongs celebrating that China would suffer from foreign investment earlier and how we made a fool out of them that China is not desperate for foreign investments. Now our Russian brother is putting his money into China



Yep, domestic investment accounts for around half of our $9.3 trillion GDP. The vast majority of our investment is domestic. FDI is minuscule in comparison.

And FDI into China hit record highs last year as well. 

China 2013 foreign investment inflows hit record high - Reuters

This is real business confidence. Who would put their OWN precious money into something they didn't have confidence in?

The global investors are putting their money where their confidence lies, and they are still choosing China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yep, domestic investment accounts for around half of our $9.3 trillion GDP. The vast majority of our investment is domestic.
> 
> And FDI into China hit record highs last year as well.
> 
> China 2013 foreign investment inflows hit record high - Reuters
> 
> This is real business confidence. Who would put their OWN precious money into something they didn't have confidence in?
> 
> The global investors are putting their money where their confidence lies, and they are still choosing China.



Yep China doesn't need FDI to survive, if Japan wants to invest more in the jungle that's not gonna hurt us, plenty still want to put their money in China just as this rich Russian comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Today's China looks for smart money that brings with it smart technologies and advanced services。


----------



## cirr

*Sh1t。China doesn't need FDI of the following nature。Vietnam can have it for all we care。 *

*Hyundai Motor chief to sign MOU to build new China plant*

SEOUL Tue Mar 25, 2014 7:29pm EDT







Hyundai Motor Group chairman Chung Mong-koo speaks during the company's new year ceremony in Seoul January 2, 2014.

Credit: Reuters/Kim Hong-Ji


SEOUL (Reuters) - Hyundai Motor (005380.KS) group chairman Chung Mong-koo plans to sign a preliminary deal on Thursday to build the automaker's fourth auto manufacturing plant in Chongqing, China, the company said.

A source also told Reuters on Wednesday that Hyundai's China joint venture may invest about 1 trillion Korean won ($926.48 million) in the planned factory, with production slated to start in early 2016.

The source, who has a direct knowledge of the matter, also said the plant would have an annual production capacity of 300,000 vehicles.

Hyundai Motor chief to sign MOU to build new China plant| Reuters


----------



## NiceGuy

cirr said:


> *Sh1t。China doesn't need FDI of the following nature。Vietnam can have it for all we care。 *
> 
> *Hyundai Motor chief to sign MOU to build new China plant*
> 
> SEOUL Tue Mar 25, 2014 7:29pm EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai Motor Group chairman Chung Mong-koo speaks during the company's new year ceremony in Seoul January 2, 2014.
> 
> Credit: Reuters/Kim Hong-Ji
> 
> 
> SEOUL (Reuters) - Hyundai Motor (005380.KS) group chairman Chung Mong-koo plans to sign a preliminary deal on Thursday to build the automaker's fourth auto manufacturing plant in Chongqing, China, the company said.
> 
> A source also told Reuters on Wednesday that Hyundai's China joint venture may invest about 1 trillion Korean won ($926.48 million) in the planned factory, with production slated to start in early 2016.
> 
> The source, who has a direct knowledge of the matter, also said the plant would have an annual production capacity of 300,000 vehicles.
> 
> Hyundai Motor chief to sign MOU to build new China plant| Reuters


US soon will slap sanction on Huyndai 



terranMarine said:


> Weren't those Vietcongs celebrating that China would suffer from foreign investment earlier and how we made a fool out of them that China is not desperate for foreign investments. Now our Russian brother is putting his money into China
> 
> 
> Very true, lots of potentials these Chinese companies have and no worries at all. He rather put his cash into China and not these Vietcongs, a smart move indeed


Mr. Usmanov's investment doesnt create any jobs for China, he only makes rich Chinese to get richer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

With our $4 trillion dollar reserve, who wouldn't put money in our economy?


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> Weren't those Vietcongs celebrating that China would suffer from foreign investment earlier and how we made a fool out of them that China is not desperate for foreign investments. Now our Russian brother is putting his money into China
> 
> Very true, lots of potentials these Chinese companies have and no worries at all. He rather put his cash into China and not these Vietcongs, a smart move indeed


you haven´t realized that China will be put on the hated list soon.

Putin will begin to hate China, because of outflow of money out of Russia.

America and Europe will hate China, because you are a destination for black money.

Welcome to reality. by the way Russia is not your brother.



xunzi said:


> With our $4 trillion dollar reserve, who wouldn't put money in our economy?


how much is your obligation? how much is your public debt, you short and medium debts of the state and private enterprises?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Fattyacids said:


> LOL, I'm waiting to see if sanction will be levied at Russian energy companies that supply gas to the EU.


already happened. Western Europe is doing the first step towards energy sanctions.


----------



## Genesis

Viet said:


> you haven´t realized that China will be put on the hated list soon.
> 
> Putin will begin to hate China, because of outflow of money out of Russia.
> 
> America and Europe will hate China, because you are a destination for black money.
> 
> Welcome to reality. by the way Russia is not your brother.
> 
> 
> how much is your obligation? you short and medium debts of the state and private enterprises?



America is hated, Russia is hated and so is China. We all want that number one seat, but there's only one so we will all hate each other. Who ever's on top, US at the moment, will be ganged up, but as soon as it switches, the alliance will shift depending on the situation.

Russia is not our brother, but we are strategic allies right now, we both need to kick US out of our back yard and a Chinese ally is more in line with Russian interests than a China helping the US focusing on Europe. A declining Russia is not in the spirit of China as as soon as US is done with the Russians the attention would be back on China.


State and private enterprises are fine, not all of them, but then again bankruptcies happens everywhere. China is in transition from high growth to healthy growth, from high export to high consumption, from high manufacturing to high service. We may face a period of about 3-5 years of moderate growth, but then we will once again sprint for the goal.


This will eventually happen to Vietnam too, the transition I mean, but not for a long time, at least a decade and a half if not more.


----------



## Beidou2020

Viet said:


> already happened. Western Europe is doing the first step towards energy sanctions.



Great news for China. We get access to lower priced gas from Russia and partially solves the Malacca dilemma.

Europe will get expensive non-Russian gas which will further crush their already bankrupt economies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Viet said:


> already happened. Western Europe is doing the first step towards energy sanctions.



Are you happy to see the EU is sanctioning your Russian friend? The Russians will just increase more trade and cooperation with China. LOL, i don't see any news Russian increasing trade with your jungle oh and India backing Russia even got thanks from Putin. So much for Vietnam's support hahaha


----------



## Viet

Beidou2020 said:


> We will soon be a net capital exporter.
> 
> Our *ODI *is approaching our FDI levels.
> Vietnam is already begging us for investment and access to our massive markets.
> Thousands of Viets jump the border to fill the low cost labour as most Chinese don't want to do that anymore.
> 
> Vietnam will always be our punching bag


there is a problem of China ODI: 

you don´t pour most of the money into ASEAN, but elsewhere. That differs you from Japan.
People in ASEAN love Japan because Japanese come with money and expertise, while there is little coming from wannabe economics superpower China


----------



## Beidou2020

Viet said:


> there is a problem of China ODI:
> 
> you don´t pour most of the money into ASEAN, but elsewhere. That differs you from Japan.
> People in ASEAN love Japan because Japanese come with money and expertise, while there is little coming from wannabe economics superpower China



Japanese companies are bankrupt. They offer us nothing no more. 

We are now direct competitors with Japanese companies so we don't need their FDI like we did 20 years ago.

Our companies are opening manufacturing plants all across the world in every continent. That creates jobs, tax revenue and transfer of technology and expertise.

Do you even understand the meaning of FDI?


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> I sense jealousy in this Vietcong, why not go beg your Russian friend investing money in your jungle? That's what you need to do, we don't have to do a thing and FDI keeps on coming.


I am a realist, just want to show you what can happen to China. There is sign that the Cold war returns. China can become a target. You have enough problems at home, you don´t need more enemies.

Rich Chinese hide their money in Singapore, why should rich Russian put their money in China. That is not logical. 

by the way, Vietnam received $22.5bn FDI last year 2013. Not too bad, I believe.


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> Are you happy to see the EU is sanctioning *your Russian friend?* The Russians will just increase more trade and cooperation with China. LOL, i don't see any news Russian increasing trade with your jungle oh and India backing Russia even got thanks from Putin. So much for Vietnam's support hahaha


why should Vietnam be happy to see Russia suffering?

come on, China as well as India are neutral towards the Crimean case. You both don´t back Russia. Don´t lie.


----------



## Viet

Beidou2020 said:


> Japanese companies are bankrupt. They offer us nothing no more.
> 
> We are now direct competitors with Japanese companies so we don't need their FDI like we did 20 years ago.
> 
> Our companies are opening manufacturing plants all across the world in every continent. That creates jobs, tax revenue and transfer of technology and expertise.
> 
> Do you even understand the meaning of FDI?


okay, you may need less money from overseas because your economy no longer relies on them.

but you oversee one fact: the Japanese are smarter than you. Japan knows how to win heart and mind of the ASEAN people. They invest and cooperate more than China ever wants with ASEAN. What are the benefits for ASEAN when China invests in Africa?

Japan seeks ASEAN backing on China with $20B pledge | Inquirer News


----------



## NiceGuy

terranMarine said:


> I sense jealousy in this Vietcong, why not go beg your Russian friend investing money in your jungle? That's what you need to do, we don't have to do a thing and FDI keeps on coming.


No, we dont jealous with u. We need the investor who will open more factories and create moe work, not the investors just investing in stock market coz it only help rich man to get richer when poor people gain Nothing.


----------



## Arzamas 16

BEIJING, March 25. /ITAR-TASS/. China’s private O-bay Aircraft Company, based in the Henan province, intends to buy 100 Russia Sukhoi Superjet-100 (SSJ-100) planes from Sukhoi company to the total worth of 3.5 billion US dollars, the Beijing-based China Daily reported, noting that the corresponding agreement had been signed on Saturday.

The report says that the Russian company will provide assistance to the Chinese side in setting up an assembly plant in Zhengzhou (administrative centre of Henan). Several other Chinese companies have also displayed an interest in this project.

The newspaper reports that Russia’s Sukhoi company is well known in China thanks to its military planes. The Sukhoi civilian assembly line is to be put into operation in 2016 and reach full capacity in 2018. The project is yet to be approved by the Chinese State Council, according to China Daily. It notes that the Russian plane will become direct competitor to the regional ARJ-21 plane that is being created by China’s aircraft building corporation.

It is not clear whether the State government will approve it because the city does not have the necessary industrial foundation and professional human resources, despite the local government being passionate about the aviation industry, the newspaper notes. If the SSJ-100 is built in China, the Chinese State-owned airplane manufacturer will have a direct rival: Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd is working on the ARJ-21, a regional aircraft with 70 to 90 seats.


ITAR-TASS: Economy - China aircraft company to buy Russia’s SSJ-100 planes for $3,5 billion - newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arzamas 16

Viet said:


> already happened. Western Europe is doing the first step towards energy sanctions.




B.S 

*ITAR-TASS: World - German chancellor against imposition of economic sanctions on Russia 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Good, after the lesson from MH370, it is the time to get rid from the dependence on the western airliners.

China now is building its indigenous airliners, but also buying some from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Good, after the lesson from MH370, it is the time to get rid from the dependence on the western airliners.
> 
> China now is building its indigenous airliners, but also buying some from Russia.



Isn't it too soon to blame it on the aircraft manufacturers rather than failed ATC of Malaysia?


----------



## NiceGuy

Good news for Russia bro. Time for VN to buy some, too


----------



## xuxu1457

I must say that many private companies of China have too many money, thank god they beggin to do other thing such as aerospace more than buying building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China, France sign 50 agreements worth $25 bn
*
(The BRICS Post, March 27)

Chinese President Xi Jinping witnessed the signing of a slew of bilateral deals with France after his meet with French counterpart Francois Hollande on Wednesday.

A joint statement late on Wednesday evening said France welcomes the 80 billion yuan ($12.8 billion) quota of RMB qualified foreign institutional investor distributed by China. The statement welcomed turning Paris into an important trade hub of Chinese investment in the euro zone and that of European countries in China.

The 50 agreements signed worth $25 billion in sectors like financial, nuclear and aviation is seen as a major push to ties even as Beijing and Paris mark their 50th year of diplomatic ties.

The two sides released a mid- to long-term blueprint for the development of bilateral ties.

In Wednesday’s press conference with Xi, Hollande welcomed the Chinese investment in his country saying, “Eighteen billion euros of contracts — that is jobs, growth and, most of all, significant prospects for the coming years”.

The two sides also vowed to boost the joint exploitation of the Hinkley Point and other projects in Britain and the construction of the two units at Taishan nuclear power plant in China’s Guangdong Province.

Automobile manufacturing was listed as a priority in bilateral industrial ties with special focus on cooperation between French automaker PSA Peugeot Citroen and the Renault Group with China’s Dongfeng Motor Group and Changan Automobile.

China and France also vowed to build the Chinese city of Tianjin into Airbus’ manufacturing center in Asia.

link: http://thebricspost.com/china-france.../#.UzPBMvmSySp

*Airbus Helicopters and China's Avicopter Sign Joint Production Agreement for 1,000 EC175/AC352 Helicopters
*
(WCARN.com / Airbus Official PR, March 26)

Airbus Helicopters and China's Avicopter (the helicopters business unit of AVIC) today signed a joint agreement for the production of 1,000 new-generation EC175/AC352 rotorcraft, in the presence of Chinese President Xi Jinping and French President François Hollande at the Elysée Palace in Paris.

The agreement cements the industrial partnership between Airbus Helicopters and AVIC on their jointly-developed EC175/AC352.

"Today's agreement results from several years of close collaboration between our teams. It sets the stage for an unprecedented full-scale production framework by both partners and adds a new dimension to the relationship with Avicopter," said Airbus Helicopters CEO Guillaume Faury.

"The production contract's signature will allow both of us to satisfy the Chinese and worldwide market needs in the medium helicopter segment," added Li Fangyong, AVIC Executive Vice President. "This also puts Avicopter's production resources to work in the aviation industry's global industrial chain."

While development work has been equally shared between Airbus Helicopters and Avicopter for the EC175/AC352 project, production is likewise shared, combining the capabilities of both companies. Coming from a common platform, two different rotorcraft, are being built: the AC352, assembled and supported from China by Avicopter, mainly for the Chinese market; and the EC175, assembled and supported by Airbus Helicopters from Marignane, France, for the worldwide market.

The EC175, certified earlier this year by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA), Europe's airworthiness authority, is a highly capable, medium-sized twin-engine rotorcraft that meets global market requirements across a full range of missions - including offshore crew transport, search and rescue, VIP, utility and medical evacuation operations. Initial deliveries to its first three EC175 customers are planned by Airbus Helicopters later in 2014.

France and China launched their cooperation on EC175/AC352 in 2005, benefitting from 40 years of close ties between the partners on previous rotorcraft projects.

link: Airbus Helicopters and China's Avicopter Sign Joint Production Agreement for 1,000 EC175/AC352 Helicopters


----------



## BoQ77

China is still not ready for their domestic passenger plane ?


----------



## cnleio

> intends to buy 100 Russia Sukhoi Superjet-100 (SSJ-100) planes from Sukhoi company to the total worth of 3.5 billion US dollars,



This news like Russian media reported selling Su-35 to China ... might occur long long ... long years later. A private company (China’s private O-bay Aircraft Company) can not pay 3.5billion US dollars.

I had watched that O-bay's webpage, a poor small company !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

cnleio said:


> This news like Russian media reported selling Su-35 to China ... might occur long long ... long years later. A private company (China’s private O-bay Aircraft Company) can not pay 3.5billion US dollars.
> 
> I had watched that O-bay's webpage, a poor small company !



Nobody heard O-bay before, including me from Henan. Behind O-bay company are two Shanghai investment company or private equity, i'm not sure. They are motivated by the development plan of Zhengzhou airport economic and comprehensive experimental area (郑州航空港经济综合实验区发展规划)

http://www.sdpc.gov.cn/zcfb/zcfbghwb/201304/W020140221372408841861.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

PARIS (AP) — Chinese President Xi Jinping was the toast of France as he embarked on a state visit — and what better time just days after China ended an anti-dumping, anti-subsidy investigation of French wine.

Deal-making and commemorations of a half-century of French diplomatic ties with Communist China were the order of business during Xi's three-day visit, part of his European tour.

*France wants its relations with China to flourish, not least because of a whopping 25.8 billion-euro ($35.6 billion) trade deficit with what is now the world's No. 2 economy. That shortfall represents roughly 40 percent of France's total foreign trade deficit.*

French officials said the signing of about 50 commercial accords were being lined up. From nuclear energy to aerospace to agribusiness, and even including a possible sausage deal, President Francois Hollande says they will total about 18 billion euros ($24.8 billion).

In Paris during the afternoon, Hollande met Xi at a state ceremony and troop review at the Invalides monument, the final resting place of Napoleon.

"My visit to France comes at a particular moment, and will allow for work with ... Hollande and other French leaders to take stock of 50 years of Sino-French relations, and plan the future together," Xi said following his arrival.

Wednesday will be seen by the French as a step in the right direction, with *Chinese automaker Dongfeng signing to a deal to invest 800 million euros ($1.1 billion) in France's largest carmaker PSA Peugeot Citroen. Meanwhile, Airbus Helicopters and China's Avicopter signed a joint agreement for the production of 1,000 new-generation helicopters, while China ordered about 70 European Airbus planes.*

French officials also want France to increase its market share in China from about 1.5 percent today — noting with no small amount of envy that Germany's is about 5 percent.

But many French workers, already worrying about double-digit unemployment rates in France, are fretting about the impact on wages from doing more business with China.

*China, already a world leader in manufacturing, is looking to scale up production of value-added goods and services and tap into French savoir faire in high-tech industries.*

Under President Charles de Gaulle in 1964, France broke with many Western allies and recognized Communist China's government. Since then, relations have been generally smooth despite differences at times on issues like human rights, Tibet and the civil war in Syria.

China launched a probe of French wine last year amid a dispute between the European Union and China over very cheap Chinese solar panels. The solar panels side of the spat was resolved months ago, but China's wine probe continued — until last week's announcement that it had ended.

At Tuesday's reception at Lyon City Hall, Xi and Chinese envoys nibbled on sausage and chocolates, and sipped Beaujolais.

"The wine market in China is very big," said Xi — a point surely not missed by the French.

Deal-making ahead as China president visits France - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Viet said:


> what help did you provide to Russia in the Crimea case?



Ask Putin why he thanked us and not Vietcongs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

NiceGuy said:


> Good news for Russia bro. Time for VN to buy some, too



The MOU is “an important stage in promotion of the SSJ-100 in the Chinese market,” Sukhoil Civil Aviation said in a statement on Tuesday. “The Chinese side is interested not only in buying new aircraft, but also in the implementation of large scale deals to develop local aviation infrastructure in offset programs.”

O-Bay Aircraft also plans to manufacture SSJ-100 jets in partnership with Sukhoi and two Chinese companies in Zhengzhou city, Henan province, said the executive, who declined to be named.

"We are still in detailed discussions with Sukhoi for the China assembly plant which would be up and running by 2018. Part of the 100 jets would be manufactured in the China plant," the executive told Reuters, without disclosing financial details of the plant.

Russia’s Sukhoi eyes big jet deal with Chinese company | beyondbrics
Private Chinese firm to buy 100 regional Sukhoi jets| Reuters

We are not just buying planes, we are also buying the assembly plant. Soon SSJ-100 will be manufactured in China. We have the money and the manufacturing capability to introduce aircraft production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

terranMarine said:


> Yep China doesn't need FDI to survive, if Japan wants to invest more in the jungle that's not gonna hurt us, plenty still want to put their money in China just as this rich Russian comrade.



You made a mistake, Russian cam-rade is not Putin now, China CPC don't know about him, who is Russia Communist party' leader now, he is here.









terranMarine said:


> Ask Putin why he thanked us and not Vietcongs



We taken a neutral position in this matter, kid.


----------



## shuttler

I think to have the Russian planes manufactured in China is a good strategic move because when you think about
the terrible "embargo" then you can imagine most of our commercial planes will be grounded for lack of replacement engines or something. 

Our own commercial jet liners still have to depend on the import of many subsystems plus the engines and we need to strengthen the experience of making jet liners

We dont have to put too many eggs in one basket If the Russians are helping us, even though their model also has some import systems, 

The only down side of the deal is our own ARJ-21 and C-919 will be facing more cut throat price wars


----------



## NiceGuy

terranMarine said:


> Ask Putin why he thanked us and not Vietcongs


Mr.Putin take back his 'thank' to China soon coz China dont support Russia in the annexation of Crimea.


> *UN rejects Russian annexation of Crimea*
> 
> The 11 countries that voted against the text were Armenia, Belarus, Bolivia, Cuba, North Korea, Russia, Nicaragua, Sudan, Syria, Venezuela and Zimbabwe.
> 
> NATO and Western powers voted overwhelmingly in favor. Among the *abstentions *were Afghanistan,* China,* India and Pakistan, as well many South American nations.
> UN rejects Russian annexation of Crimea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

Very very good move indeed


----------



## Martian2

*China crosses milestone: 20th operating nuclear reactor*

Why is it important that China has 20 operating nuclear reactors? A single gigawatt-class nuclear reactor (like the newly-operational Yangjiang 1) "produces an estimated 293 kilograms of plutonium per year -- enough plutonium every year to make forty thermonuclear bombs."

China's civilian nuclear reactors produce sufficient plutonium for at least 500 thermonuclear warheads per year.

----------

Commercial operation for Yangjiang 1 | World Nuclear News

"Commercial operation for Yangjiang 1
27 March 2014

*Unit 1 of the Yangjiang plant in China's Guangdong province has entered commercial operation, becoming China's 20th operating nuclear power reactor.*





_Yangjiang 1 is now in commercial operation, while the adjacent unit 2 will soon start pre-operational tests (Image: CGN)_

Yangjiang 1 - the first of six units under construction at the site in China's Guangdong province - began a full-power demonstration phase on 18 March. China General Nuclear (CGN) announced that this trial run was successfully completed on 25 March at which point it formally started commercial operation.

Yangjiang 1 represents CGN's ninth operating unit and brings the company's installed generating capacity to 9410 MWe.

Work on the first reactor at Yangjiang began in December 2008. It achieved first criticality on 23 December 2013 and was connected to the grid on 31 December. The equipment localization rate at the unit reached 83%, according to CGN.

The first four Yangjiang units are 1080 MWe CPR-1000 pressurized water reactors, with units 5 and 6 being ACPR-1000. With unit 1 now in operation, unit 2 is currently preparing to conduct hot tests, aimed at simulating the temperatures and pressures which the reactor's systems will be subjected to during normal operation. This phase ensures coolant circuits and nuclear safety systems are functioning properly before fuel is loaded. Equipment installation is underway at unit 3 while civil construction works continue at units 4, 5 and 6.

All six reactors should be in operation by 2018, producing a grand total of around 6100 MWe.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_"

----------

*A gigawatt nuclear reactor produces 293 kg of plutonium (40 fusion bombs) per year*



> China has four sources of plutonium to build 5,000 thermonuclear warheads. For a modern warhead, you need 25 kg of highly enriched uranium (HEU) and 4 kg of plutonium (see illustration below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Two above-ground plutonium plants. These two plants produced a stockpile of plutonium. Also, the two plants can be reactivated if necessary.
> b) Underground plutonium plants, such as the massive one at Chengdu.
> *c) Extraction of plutonium from civilian spent nuclear fuel rods. China has operated numerous nuclear power plants for fifty years. There is plenty of spent nuclear fuel rods from the civilian nuclear reactors.*
> d) Fast breeder reactors. China has an operational 60 megawatt fast breeder connected to the electricity grid. It is safe to assume there are military-specific fast breeder reactors.



I have previously said that China has four sources of plutonium. Today, we will discuss the plutonium available from China's civilian nuclear reactors. I don't know much about China's smaller nuclear research reactors, but those produce plutonium too.





China currently has 16 large nuclear reactors in operation. Source: China Nuclear Power | Chinese Nuclear Energy

Though China has 16 large (gigawatt-class) nuclear reactors in operation, there are a few that are supplied with Australian uranium. The Australians are picky. They basically said, "we know China is a recognized nuclear weapons state (that is allowed to freely manufacture thermonuclear weapons), but we want you to agree not to use our uranium to make thermonuclear weapons." China said okay.

This means the total number of available gigawatt-class nuclear reactors as a source of plutonium is less than 16. Let's just say the correct number is somewhere around 10 reactors supplied with Chinese uranium and not subject to the Australian restriction.

I don't want to get entangled in minutiae and my goal is to simply obtain a ballpark figure for Chinese plutonium availability from civilian nuclear reactors. There is also plutonium available from smaller nuclear research reactors (both civilian and military), but I have no idea how to compile the information for research reactors and I'm just going to ignore the research reactors.

Referring to the citation below, a single gigawatt nuclear reactor produces 293 kg of plutonium each year. This provides sufficient plutonium to build 40 thermonuclear warheads. As a rough estimate, China probably has 10 reactors using indigenous uranium. This means China produces 2,930 kg of plutonium each year from its civilian nuclear reactors or the ability to manufacture 400 thermonuclear warheads.

Of course, China has been operating nuclear reactors for decades. I have no idea how much plutonium they have, but it should be a pretty big stockpile. The point is pretty simple. If Chinese nuclear reactors are producing enough plutonium to build 400 thermonuclear warheads a year then China should have plenty of plutonium in their stockpile to build a few thousand thermonuclear warheads.

----------

Nuclear Power Plant Fuel--a source of Plutonium for Weapons? - NIRS

"Nuclear Power Plant Fuel--a source of Plutonium for Weapons?

Many people may not realize that every nuclear power plant -- as a normal part of the fissioning process -- produces plutonium. Plutonium and/or highly-enriched uranium are essential ingredients of nuclear bombs.

Every year the thousand-megawatt Callaway reactor in Missouri, for example, produces an estimated 293 kilograms of plutonium[1] -- enough plutonium every year to make forty nuclear bombs (each containing about 7.3 kilograms [16 pounds] of mixed isotopes of plutonium per bomb).[2]

*If the nuclear power reactor continues operating for a total of 30 years, it will have produced enough plutonium for at least 1200 bombs.*

Every year and a half, some of the irradiated fuel rods -- all of which contain plutonium[3] -- are removed from the reactor vessel and are replaced with fresh uranium rods. The irradiated rods are then stored in a concrete spent-fuel pool or in dry-storage canisters -- on site --for an indefinite amount of time. No permanent repository exists anywhere for the irradiated rods.

"Reprocessing" technologies exist that can extract plutonium from irradiated reactor fuel. Although no commercial reprocessing plant is currently operating in the U.S., reprocessing is under way in Japan, England, France, Russia and India. And the Department of Energy and Japan are expending significant funds here in the U.S. on research, development, and demonstration projects for cheaper, faster, more efficient ways to reprocess irradiated fuel.

The nuclear industry and others support the reprocessing of irradiated, commercial nuclear power plant fuel and the "recycling," then, of its extracted plutonium into new nuclear plant fuel (a mixture of uranium and plutonium oxides). Proponents of reprocessing are advocating the "burn-up" of plutonium as fuel in existing and/or "advanced" nuclear power reactors.

Environmentalists, on the other hand, point out that past reprocessing has been responsible for major environmental degradation in the countries that have employed it, including the United States. In order to extract plutonium, reprocessing requires that irradiated reactor fuel rods -- the most radioactive materials on earth -- be cut up, and dissolved in a solvent, resulting in the release of massive quantities of radioactive gases and other substances. Leakage of the remaining stored high-level radioactive wastes at West Valley, New York; Hanford, Washington; Idaho Falls, Idaho; and Savannah River, South Carolina, has created cleanup problems that will take hundreds of billions of dollars, with complete remediation an impossibility.

They also warn that terrorists could steal the extracted plutonium from stockpiles at reprocessing or fuel fabrication plants, or during transport between the facilities, and use it in the manufacture of nuclear bombs. The potential for sabotage or theft at these facilities would be substantial.

Additionally, other dangers inherent in nuclear power plants would remain: the routine releases of fission products into the environment, the exposure of workers to radiation, the potential for a major accident, and the accumulation of long-lived wastes from the reactors' continuing operation.[4]

Proposals pending in Congress to transport the irradiated fuel that is currently stockpiled at some seventy nuclear power plant locations out to Nevada for interim storage -- and possibly someday, for ultimate disposal or reprocessing -- would place thousands of shipments of plutonium-bearing fuel onto our railroads and highways, coast-to-coast. Federal regulations require that armed escorts be present during all shipments of irradiated fuel -- evidence that the threat of nuclear terrorism is real.

No American electric utility has placed an order for a nuclear power plant that was not subsequently canceled since October 1973 (the Palo Verde plant in Arizona). That is, no new nuclear plants are being added. However, every existing reactor, because of the presence of plutonium, is a potential target for terrorism.

Nuclear reactors and the plutonium they generate threaten the hope for world peace and survival.

*We would like to acknowledge the contribution by Dr. Thomas B. Cochran, Senior Staff Scientist of the Natural Resources Defense Council, who calculated the annual plutonium production of the Callaway nuclear power plant.

NOTES:*

1. The above calculation of 293 kilograms of plutonium per year assumes the Callaway reactor (1150-megawatt electric; 3565-megawatt thermal) operates at 80% of its capacity. Please remember: approximately 60 percent of the plutonium will be plutonium-239, which has a half-life of 24,000 years and remains hazardous for at least ten half-lives.
2. See Reviews of Modern Physics, Vol. 50, No. 1, Part II, Jan. 1978, page S29. With greater technical expertise, a nuclear weapon can be built with considerably less plutonium than the amount estimated here.
3. Although the plutonium generated by a commercial nuclear power plant is not technically "weapons grade," it has long been acknowledged that nuclear bombs can be and have been built with reactor-grade plutonium.
4. All nuclear power plants release radioactive gases, liquids, and particulates into the environment as a part of their routine operation. It does not take an accident. Such releases include tritium (radioactive hydrogen) and other radioactive gaseous material, much of which can be neither filtered nor monitored.

*July 19, 1996, Kay Drey*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

求证重大传闻：工信部或撤销三大运营商】据小道消息：为加快混合经济并鼓励员工参股，大力推进集约化与网业分离实施，明年下半年可能撤销三大运营商，新组建三个部门为：国家网络安全与建设维护中心（电信为母体）；国家通信渠道服务管理中心（移动为母体）；国家虚拟运营商运营公司（联通为母体）。


----------



## cirr

China is propelling its IT industry into the next generation 

Last Updated: 2014-03-31 11:15 | CE.cn

Next-generation IT firms have mushroomed in northern China, as forward-thinking policies showcased by industrial parks such as the Tianjin Economic-Technological Development Area (TEDA) come to fruition.

In the region, six internet industrial clusters have been established, comprising over 150 enterprises with overall main business revenue of 5.1 billion yuan and together employing some 5,600 employees.

TEDA's R&D investment in the so-called "New-Gen" IT industry has reached 7.8 billion yuan in terms of R&D investment, already producing over 800 patents.

According to Ms. Zou Fang, Deputy Director of TEDA's Investment Promotion Bureau, the park has many advantages in fostering IT innovation, including its mature investment climate, green credentials, government efficiency, and its stable infrastructure.

But perhaps the most important factor is TEDA's appreciation of the importance of clustering - locating complementary companies and services in hubs, so they can spark off one another.

"The clustering effect, or cross-pollination advantage, here at TEDA is outstanding," says Zou. "The electronic industrial chain and the information service chain rely on each other, making a new-generation information technology industry ecosystem, and the best digitization development area in China."

Each of the six clusters has its own specific focus and success stories. The cloud computing and big data cluster, for example, is home to the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin, HP's Cloud Center, and Tencent, developer of WeChat and QQ. The e-commerce cluster has attracted titans such as Alibaba's Tmall shopping platform, as well as smaller players such as ihaveu, China's equivalent of Gilt. The Internet Services Provider cluster houses Sohu's rapidly-growing online video operation, and China's online classifieds leader 58TongCheng, which recently listed on the NASDAQ.

TEDA's approach is in line with the key best practices for accelerators, as defined by Duncan Innes-Ker, China Economist at the Economist Intelligence Unit. These are effective collaboration between the private and public sector; regulation that responds to developments and does not block off potential avenues for new development; and an intensely competitive environment in which companies chase both clients and talent.

One exemplar of the benefits of the cluster system at TEDA is IT infrastructure solution provider Teamsun, which benefits from and contributes to the collaborative ideology. TEDA's Science and Technology Development Group purchases products and services from Teamsun, such as cloud services, server capacity and technical training, which are then given to tenants free-of-charge. Although this accounts for only around 7 percent of Teamsun's overall operation, General Manager of Teamsun Zhou Peiyong says it has become strategically important to their business, as down the line the firms that benefit often approach Teamsun directly and become clients.

"We have found that this cooperation pattern has secured its own viable business model, which is win-win for all: to the tenants, to our company as a service provider, and to the whole region, said Zhou.

All the Next-Gen clusters benefit from TEDA's support strategies, which fall into three areas: talent, financing and operations.

Such innovations are attracting industry leaders to the region, according to Mr. Wei Kai, Senior Director, Internet Center, China Academy of Telecommunication Research of Ministry of Industry and Information and Technology (MIIT). He adds that there are also wider socio-economic factors influencing IT firms to choose TEDA.

"The region has a vast manufacturing base, which in itself poses a big market for the IT industry," says Kai. "Also, the services and support on offer such as schooling, housing and family medical care programs help attract top talent. As a result, it's fair to say that many industry players are flocking into this region, out of enterprises' voluntary and rational choices."

TEDA is also reaching out to neighboring areas to strengthen inter-regional cooperation, says Ms. Zou Fang. One primary focus of this is the capital, Beijing, which is only around 30 minutes away by high-speed train, but where rents are as much as triple that of Tianjin.

The region has developed the Tianjin-Beijing Interconnected Entrepreneurship Promotion Center, with Zhongguancun - the area in Beijing known as the Silicon Valley of China - being a key collaborator. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang visited the center on December 27, 2013.

China is propelling its IT industry into the next generation--China Economic Net


----------



## cirr

*Robot industry gets down to nuts and bolts
*(ECNS / China Daily, April 2)

Guangzhou-based GSK CNC Equipment Co, one of the leading domestic computer numerical control providers, estimates its industrial robot sales will double to over 800 sets this year and 3,000 sets next year.

The company expects that domestic demand for the robots will surge by as much as 20 percent annually in the coming years, said Jiang Miren, deputy director of the general manager's office.

The domestic market has been under-performing in the past few years, with industrial robots used in only a few sectors, such as automobile and high-end electronic industries, he said.

But manufacturers are increasingly shifting to robots as they seek to improve efficiency and a new generation of laborers demand higher incomes and better working environments.

As the population ages, "the problem of the demographic dividend has yet to fully present itself," Jiang said.

Zhang Lingyan, with research firm CCID Consulting, forecast in a report in February that "the use of industrial robots in China will grow by 16 percent year-on-year to 32,000 sets this year, with a broader spectrum of industries following the trend."

The industrial robot sector will embrace opportunities in the coming three years from government support, the need for industrial transformation and the weakening demographic dividend, Zhang said.

The government aims to have a relatively well-developed industrial robot industry by 2020, with three to five internationally competitive companies and eight to 10 supporting industrial clusters, according to a guideline on promoting the sector issued by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology last December.

Earlier this month, the government of Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, joined a number of cities in approving an ambitious plan for developing the industry. It aims to have annual output of over 100 billion yuan ($16.13 billion) from the intelligent equipment industry and annual capacity of 100,000 sets of industrial robots and intelligent equipment by 2020.

More than 80 percent of manufacturers in Guangzhou will be using industrial robots and intelligent equipment by 2020, with the demand for robots increasing by more than 30 percent annually in the manufacturing-heavy Pearl River Delta area in Guangdong, according to the Guangzhou Commission of Economy and Trade.

full: Robot industry gets down to nuts and bolts - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns


----------



## cirr

*China eyes early start of joint feasibility study on China-EU FTA
*(ECNS / Xinhua, April 2)

China on Wednesday expressed the will to start as soon as possible joint feasibility study on a China-EU free trade agreement (FTA).

China made the appeal in a policy paper issued Wednesday which defines its policy objectives towards the European Union and blueprints comprehensive bilateral cooperation in the next 5 to 10 years.

China will actively advance negotiations of an investment agreement between China and the EU, and strive to achieve an agreement as soon as possible to facilitate two-way investment, said the policy paper with regard to bilateral economic cooperation and trade.

"China views the EU as one of its most important trade and investment partners and hopes that both sides will contribute to the long-term, steady and in-depth development of their economic and trade relationship," it said.

"The EU should commit to resolving economic and trade frictions with China through dialogue and consultation, act cautiously when resorting to trade remedy measures and create a good trade environment for the two sides," said the policy paper.

China called on the two sides to continue to make use of the China-EU High-Level Economic and Trade Dialogue, the China-EU Economic and Trade Joint Committee and other mechanisms as a platform for policy coordination, promoting cooperation and addressing the concerns of both sides.

"China will continue to urge the EU to ease its restrictions on and facilitate high-tech product and technology export to China, so as to release the great potential of bilateral high-tech trade," it said.

China also expressed the will to enhance cooperation in such areas as quality supervision, inspection and quarantine, and e-commerce.

Concerning fiscal and financial cooperation, China expressed welcome for financial institutions from EU member states to start business in China under relevant Chinese laws and regulations.

"China hopes EU member states will actively open their markets to the Chinese financial sector and support Chinese financial institutions in setting up branches and doing business in the EU," the policy paper said.

full: China eyes early start of joint feasibility study on China-EU FTA - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns


----------



## cirr

*Sinopec picks Goldman Sachs for $30 bln retail sale -Bloomberg*

April 3 Thu Apr 3, 2014 9:04am IST


April 3 (Reuters) - China Petroleum & Chemical Corp (Sinopec) , Asia's biggest oil refiner, has picked Goldman Sachs Group Inc to help sell a stake in its retail assets, Bloomberg reported, citing people with knowledge of the matter.

Beijing-based Sinopec could raise about $30 billion from what would be the biggest asset sale by a Chinese state-owned company, Bloomberg said. (link.reuters.com/rus28v)

Sinopec did not immediately return calls seeking comment. Goldman Sachs declined to comment.

Sinopec on Feb. 20 said it would sell up to 30 percent of its marketing arm, which owns more than 30,000 petrol stations, in a multi-billion dollar asset restructuring.

That announcement of major restructuring was China's first since President Xi Jinping unveiled sweeping reforms of the socialist economy at a Communist Party conclave in November.

Xi promised to encourage private participation in state-owned enterprises, which include some of the world's largest companies. (Reporting by Arnab Sen in Bangalore; Editing by Christopher Cushing)

Sinopec picks Goldman Sachs for $30 bln retail sale -Bloomberg| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Turning the tap a little? There are many leverages to give the economy a tick-up, such as lowering the deposit reserve ratio(sky high at over 20%), cutting interest rates(sky high comparing with subdued inflation level of about 2% and removing policies restricting the purchase of big items such as cars and properties, etc. 

April 3, 2014 4:19 am

*China fast forwards infrastructure plans to boost growth*

By Jamil Anderlini in Beijing




©AFP

China’s Premier Li Keqiang pledged to speed up construction of railways and housing for the poor this year to prop up flagging growth and reassure domestic and international investors that Beijing will not allow the economy to slow too much.

With growth in the world’s second-largest economy continuing to slow, Mr Li has set a target of “about 7.5 per cent” expansion this year, a goal he is unlikely to achieve without further stimulus in the coming months.

At a regular meeting of the State Council, China’s cabinet, on Wednesday evening, Mr Li said the government would accelerate construction of railways in the central and western parts of the country.

The measures helped lift Chinese stocks in Hong Kong by 1.2 per cent. China Railway Construction jumped more than 8 per cent, while cement maker Anhui Conch rose 2.6 per cent. Many construction and transport stocks had risen sharply in the past two weeks on expectations of government support.

Mr Li said the target was to build 6,600km of new track this year, 1,000km more than China built last year, in an effort to support employment and help the government to create the 10m jobs it has identified as necessary to maintain economic and social stability this year.

Mr Li also said he had ordered China Development Bank, a lending arm of the central government, to set up departments whose main responsibility will be to finance construction of low-income, government-subsidised housing.

The government is also considering extending tax breaks to small businesses.

“The announcement is a limited commitment to stimulating growth that should be interpreted more as an attempt to shore up domestic confidence in the economy than as a step to usher in aggressive stimulus moves,” said Nicholas Consonery, director for Asia at the Eurasia Group. “That said, it does also create a pathway for more aggressive moves later if the economy continues to cool beyond the leadership’s comfort zone.”

The government is trying to tread a fine line by reducing economic reliance on credit-fuelled infrastructure and real estate investment while maintaining rapid growth rates and high employment.

The danger of the current approach is that it might not be enough stimulus to convince markets that growth can be propped up but might be too much stimulus for investors hoping to see a longer-term commitment to reform.

Part of the reform drive is aimed at reducing China’s growing reliance on credit to fund growth and on Wednesday Mr Li unveiled a plan to set up a Rmb300bn railway investment fund that will be open to outside investors.

Around Rmb150bn of the fund will come from railway bonds to be issued this year.

Beijing has already unveiled plans to renovate or build 4.7m homes for people living in slums and shantytowns and the State Council reiterated that commitment again on Wednesday.

China fast forwards infrastructure plans to boost growth - FT.com


----------



## cirr

Turning the tap a little? There are many leverages to give the economy a tick-up, such as lowering the deposit reserve ratio(sky high at over 20%), cutting interest rates(sky high comparing with subdued inflation level of about 2% and removing policies restricting the purchase of big items such as cars and properties, etc. 

April 3, 2014 4:19 am

*China fast forwards infrastructure plans to boost growth*

By Jamil Anderlini in Beijing




©AFP

China’s Premier Li Keqiang pledged to speed up construction of railways and housing for the poor this year to prop up flagging growth and reassure domestic and international investors that Beijing will not allow the economy to slow too much.

With growth in the world’s second-largest economy continuing to slow, Mr Li has set a target of “about 7.5 per cent” expansion this year, a goal he is unlikely to achieve without further stimulus in the coming months.

At a regular meeting of the State Council, China’s cabinet, on Wednesday evening, Mr Li said the government would accelerate construction of railways in the central and western parts of the country.

The measures helped lift Chinese stocks in Hong Kong by 1.2 per cent. China Railway Construction jumped more than 8 per cent, while cement maker Anhui Conch rose 2.6 per cent. Many construction and transport stocks had risen sharply in the past two weeks on expectations of government support.

Mr Li said the target was to build 6,600km of new track this year, 1,000km more than China built last year, in an effort to support employment and help the government to create the 10m jobs it has identified as necessary to maintain economic and social stability this year.

Mr Li also said he had ordered China Development Bank, a lending arm of the central government, to set up departments whose main responsibility will be to finance construction of low-income, government-subsidised housing.

The government is also considering extending tax breaks to small businesses.

“The announcement is a limited commitment to stimulating growth that should be interpreted more as an attempt to shore up domestic confidence in the economy than as a step to usher in aggressive stimulus moves,” said Nicholas Consonery, director for Asia at the Eurasia Group. “That said, it does also create a pathway for more aggressive moves later if the economy continues to cool beyond the leadership’s comfort zone.”

The government is trying to tread a fine line by reducing economic reliance on credit-fuelled infrastructure and real estate investment while maintaining rapid growth rates and high employment.

The danger of the current approach is that it might not be enough stimulus to convince markets that growth can be propped up but might be too much stimulus for investors hoping to see a longer-term commitment to reform.

Part of the reform drive is aimed at reducing China’s growing reliance on credit to fund growth and on Wednesday Mr Li unveiled a plan to set up a Rmb300bn railway investment fund that will be open to outside investors.

Around Rmb150bn of the fund will come from railway bonds to be issued this year.

Beijing has already unveiled plans to renovate or build 4.7m homes for people living in slums and shantytowns and the State Council reiterated that commitment again on Wednesday.

China fast forwards infrastructure plans to boost growth - FT.com

*Switzerland's ABB to invest $300 mln on production plant in China*

ZURICH, April 3 Thu Apr 3, 2014 3:16am EDT



ZURICH, April 3 (Reuters) - Swiss engineering group ABB plans to invest $300 million over the next five years to set up a production hub for power products in the coastal city of Xiamen in southeast China.

"This investment is a strong sign of confidence in China and Xiamen," Chief Executive Ulrich Spiesshofer said on Thursday. "We continue to serve our Chinese customers with new technologies and products that were developed and made in China to improve energy efficiency and productivity."

ABB generates the majority of its sales revenue in China from localised manufacturing. The Swiss group currently employs 19,000 people in the country across 109 cities.

(Reporting by Caroline Copley; Editing by David Goodman)

Switzerland's ABB to invest $300 mln on production plant in China| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hyundai Motor Builds Large-scale R&D Center in China *






Hyundai Motor Group headquarters buildings located in Seoul, South Korea. (Photo courtesy of Chu/Wikimedia Commons)

2 April 2014

Hyundai Motor Company is building a large-scale R&D center, comparable to the Namyang Research Institute, in China at a total investment of 200 billion won. The completion of the construction, which is already underway in part, is scheduled for late this year. 

The new research center is slated to house R&D facilities covering design, vehicle environment and performance control, test driving, and may more, with the only exception of internal combustion engine R&D. The automaker has recently set up Hyundai Motor China R&D Ltd. in order to build the center in Yantai, Shandong Province. 

The Hyundai Motor Group is already running its overseas R&D centers in the United States, Europe, India, and Japan. However, the Yantai facility is its first integrated R&D complex located outside Korea. It seems that the exclusion of the engine and transmission R&D divisions is to forestall any tech leak. 

The carmaker is likely to break the 10 million unit mark in cumulative sales volume in China late this year. The construction of the local R&D center is expected to contribute greatly to the cycle of R&D, production, and sales. China called consistently for the construction and Hyundai decided to build the facilities in step with its fourth plant in the country. 

According to Chinese government regulations from 2004, any automaker that is to set up a manufacturing plant in China has to build an R&D center at a minimum investment of US$62 million. “The purpose of the new facility is better localization,” said the Hyundai Motor Group, continuing, “Still, we have yet to fix on the size and the other details of the facilities, because talks are still going on with China.”

R&D in China: Hyundai Motor Builds Large-scale R&D Center in China | BusinessKorea


----------



## cirr

April 02, 2014

*Intel bases innovation hub in China to fuel its mobile processor business*

*Intel is establishing a new center in Shenzhen, the heart of one of China's major technology hubs*

By Michael Kan | IDG News Service

As devices powered by ARM chips flood the Chinese market, Intel is hoping to popularize its own mobile processors with a new center built in the heart of one of China's major technology hubs.

The new innovation center, announced on Wednesday, will be based in Shenzhen and focus on helping Chinese hardware vendors build PCs and mobile devices around Intel chips. Shenzhen is home to many of the nation's tech companies and manufacturers, and has become a key segment in both the Chinese and global supply chain.

*[ Understand how to both manage and benefit from the consumerization of IT with InfoWorld's "Consumerization Digital Spotlight" PDF special report. | Subscribe to InfoWorld's Consumerization of IT newsletter today. ]*

Along with the new center, Intel plans to spend US$100 million through its venture capital arm to fund local Chinese product development in the areas of convertible laptops, tablets, smartphones and wearables.

The U.S. chipmaker made the announcements at its annual Intel Developer Forum in China, this time held in Shenzhen. The company is trying to grow an ecosystem around its mobile processors in China, but its chips have yet to gain much traction in the market. Instead, rival ARM processors have become the chips-of-choice for many smartphone and tablet vendors.

Part of the challenge for Intel is that ARM chips can cost vendors significantly less, especially when building products at the lower-end. Not only are Qualcomm and Taiwan's MediaTek bringing mobile chips to the Chinese market, but also domestic ARM processor makers including Allwinner and Rockchip. This is helping local hardware vendors develop smartphones and tablets at around 1000 yuan ($161) or less.

Intel, however, is responding with its own mobile chip code-named SoFIA that's designed for lower-end devices. The first SoFIA chips, which will start shipping in the fourth quarter, will use an Intel Atom chip and have 3G connectivity. On Wednesday, Intel's CEO Brian Krzanich showed off an Android smartphone built with the processor. In 2015, SoFIA chips will come with 4G support.

In addition, the company is developing a new 4G modem for smartphones that can run on China's LTE TDD and LTE FDD networks. It will start shipping in this year's second quarter.

Krzanich also acknowledged the company had missed out on tablets, but the chip maker hasn't given up on the market. For this year, Intel has set the goal of shipping 40 million tablets with its chips, four times more than it shipped in 2013.

To bring more Intel-powered tablets to market, the company is offering to help vendors pay for component and design costs in making the products.

Intel unveils China innovation center - Computerworld


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan cancer drug gets OK for US clinical trials | Taiwan Today

"*Taiwan cancer drug gets OK for US clinical trials*
Publication Date：03/26/2014
Source： Taiwan Today






_TMU and NTUCM researchers are pleased with the news that anti-cancer drug MPT0E028 has been approved by the U.S. FDA for human clinical trials. (Courtesy of TMU)_

A Taiwan-developed anti-cancer drug was recently greenlighted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for phase one human clinical trials, according to the ROC Ministry of Science and Technology March 25.

MPT0E028, a potent histone deacetylase inhibitor, has shown promising results in treatment of cancer as demonstrated in Taiwan tests involving 60 different human tumor cell lines.

The drug was developed by researchers from National Taiwan University College of Medicine and Taipei Medical University, with funding from the MOST and Formosa Pharmaceuticals under the National Research Program for Biopharmaceuticals.

*According to the researchers, MPT0E028 is especially effective in suppressing tumor growth in the treatment of colorectal, hepatic, lung and pancreatic cancers, as well as leukemia and lymphoma, with animal test subjects exhibiting no significant side effects.*

The drug is set to assist global efforts in combating cancer by furthering the development of targeted cancer therapies, which have gradually replaced the traditional chemotherapy, the researchers added.

TMU’s Liou Jing-ping, a leader of the research team, said the drug is being reviewed by the Food and Drug Administration under the ROC Ministry of Health and Welfare. It is expected that phase one of clinical trials will kick off in Taiwan in the second half of the year, he added.

*The first homegrown anti-cancer drug developed by Taiwan’s tertiary institutions to win FDA approval for clinical trials in humans, MPT0E028 holds patents in Taiwan and has approvals pending in 19 countries and territories, including Australia, the EU, New Zealand and Russia.

MPT0E028’s Taiwan test results were published in prestigious international medical journals such as Cell Death and Disease and Clinical Cancer Research, respectively, in late 2013 and earlier this year.*

MOHW data shows that cancer is Taiwan’s No. 1 cause of death since 1982, and according to the World Health Organization, the number of people with cancers worldwide is expected to increase 57% over the next two decades. (YHC-JSM)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*First CAP1400 reactor under construction
*
04 April 2014

by World Nuclear News

_The pouring of concrete for the basemat of Shidaowan 1, the first of two demonstration CAP1400 units in China's Shandong province, was recently completed. The design is a scaled up version of Westinghouse's AP1000 and could potentially be exported._





_Construction of the first Shidaowan CAP1400 is underway (Image: CNEC)_

Plant constructor *China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC)* announced that the pouring of first concrete, marking the official start of construction of Shidaowan 1, began on 28 March and took 20 hours to complete. Work on the reactor building will now begin. The *CAP1400* is an enlarged version of the *AP1000* pressurized water reactor developed from the Westinghouse original by *State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC)* with consulting input from the American company.

Two demonstration CAP1400 units being built at *Huaneng Group*'s Shidaowan site in Shandong province. About 80% of components for the first two CAP1400s will be made in China. The Shidaowan site is part of the larger *Rongcheng Nuclear Power Industrial Park*, at which the prototype *HTR-PM small modular reactor* is already under construction. Another *19 of the 210 MWe units* could follow. Huaneng is China's largest power generation company. The reactors at Shidaowan will be its first nuclear generation assets. China's current fleet of nuclear power plants are operated by either *China National Nuclear Corporation* or *China General Nuclear Power Corporation*.

*As one of China's 16 strategic projects* under its National Science and Technology Development Plan, the CAP1400 is intended to be deployed in large numbers across the country. SNPTC will have 'independent intellectual property rights' over the design, paving the way for exports to other countries.


----------



## Martian2

My comment on Bloomberg.

Ford Close to Passing Nissan, Hyundai in China After Sales Surge | Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese phone maker Xiaomi raked in $242 million in 12 hours during its day-long sales blitz*

April 9, 2014
at 9:56 am
by Josh Horwitz






*By now, most followers of Chinese phone maker Xiaomi are familiar with its weekly flash sales. Yesterday, however, the company held what might have been its flashiest ever flash sale – it doled out 1,300,000 phones in a twelve-hour period, helping it rake in sales revenues of about US$ 242 million, according to its Facebook and Weibo pages.*

*As part of the “Mi Fan Festival,” Xiaomi offered up pre-designated quantities of its Mi3, Redmi (see our review here), and Redmi Note devices for customers in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, and mainland China. Starting at 10AM, the company offered up batches of its phones in two hour intervals, along with a wide range of discounted peripherals like earbuds and batteries. The sales blitz ended at either 8PM or 10PM depending on the region.*

*Breaking it down*

*For Taiwan, Xiaomi reported receiving NT$ 430 million (about US$ 14 million) in total sales revenues (that includes accessories), while clearing over 73,000 of its allotted 80,000 mobile devices (20,000 flagship Mi3 phones and 60,000 mid-range Redmis).

Meanwhile, in Hong Kong, the company brought in HK$ 66 million (about $8.5 million) in total sales revenues, and cleared over 49,000 of its allotted 50,000 mobile devices (10,000 Mi3s and 40,000 Redmis).

In Singapore, Xiaomi’s most recent destination, the company raked in S$ 2.28 million in total orders (about US$ 1.9 million). The company hasn’t revealed how many of its allotted 13,000 phones it sold, but it claims to have booked over 11,000 “orders” (including peripheral devices), and processed a record 16 orders per minute.*






*That leaves us with mainland China. There, the company unsurprisingly brought in the majority of its revenues from the sales period, clocking in at approximately RMB 1.4 billion (about US$ 225 million – yes, we’re going to have to take those “abouts” seriously here). There, over 600,000 Redmis, 600,000 Redmi Notes, and 400,000 Mi3s were put up for sale, and while we can’t seem to dig up any statistics that confirm whether or not these batches sold out…. we think you get the point.*

(*See: Founder Lei Jun Talks About Xiaomi, China’s Disruptive Phone-Maker [INTERVIEW]*)

*Taking it with a grain of rice*

*As much as we like to report on the company’s earth-shattering sales feats, we also like emphasize that one ought not to assess its health and prospects solely based on its sexy promotions. The company sells its phones (and phablets, now) at near-cost, and hasn’t yet ‘monetized’ as a company – hence its widely-touted ‘internet model’ of business, wherein it courts an audience first and then brings in profits later. While Xiaomi’s proven it can get its phones into users’ hands, it’s not yet clear how the company will earn money after that. Its recent investment in Chinese video streaming firm Xunlei hints that its future might lie in media.

(See: Xiaomi rips off a Kickstarter project to give your smartphone an extra, configurable button)

On the other hand, if you’re one for the horse races, consider this: In 12 hours, Xiaomi brought in revenues of $242 million – that’s about one-fifth of HTC’s revenues for its most recent quarter.

Xiaomi’s agenda for 2014 include launches in Malaysia and India, where it hopes to broaden its customer base in an effort to surpass the 60 million mark for devices sold.

Chinese phone maker Xiaomi raked in $242 million in 12 hours

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

GM is even better
It is now promoting its Cadillac on the Mainland after the success of Buick






What a shame!


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> GM is even better
> It is now promoting its Cadillac on the Mainland after the success of Buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame!


Shame on who? Domestic Chinese cars?


----------



## cirr

*Rumor: The Xiaomi Mi3S Will Feature the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Processor*

Tony Simons | April 4, 2014 | Reply





Rumors are circulating about Chinese smartphone maker, Xiaomi, and its upcoming Mi3S smartphone, especially in regards to its processor. Word has it that the follow-up to the Mi3 — currently touted by Xiaomi as being its fastest phone ever — will come rocking a Snapdragon 801 chipset. If true, there will be more than enough computing power in the Mi3S to run even the most graphic-intense mobile games on the Google Play Store.

In addition to a faster processor, the Mi3S is also said to have 3GB of RAM, a 13-megapixel rear camera, an impressive 8-megapixel front-facing camera (though this sounds like a bit of a longshot — the Mi3’s front-facer is only 2-megapixel), 16GB of internal storage, and 4G LTE (FDD-LTE and TD-LTE) connectivity. The added network support would come as a welcome addition, as the Mi3 does not offer LTE compatibility.

No word has leaked on-screen size or display, but we can only imagine it will be a step up from the Mi3’s brilliant 5-inch 1080 x 1920 IPS LCD display. It’s probably also safe to assume the phone will come running Android 4.4 KitKat. *The rumored pricing point for the Xiaomi Mi3S is 1999 Yuan* (*US $321.61*). There’s also no word on if we will see the Mi3 in markets outside of China. Obviously, these are questions that we will have to wait to have answered at the official announcement, whenever that may be.

The device is expected to be unveiled this month during the upcoming Xaomi Fans Festival, which focuses on consumer products. The festival is held annually on April 9th, and it is also believed that we’ll see the Hongmi 2 at the event. The Hongmi 2 is rumored to come in two flavors: an eight-core model with 3G connectivity and a quad-core version with 4G connectivity.

We will certainly be keeping our eyes on this story to see how it unfolds, but until then we would like to know how you feel about the relatively new company, Xiaomi. Are you looking forward to the release of the Mi3S? Is there anything you didn’t see mentioned in the rumored specs list that you would like to see in the Mi3S? Don’t be shy! Drop us a comment in the thread below.

Rumor: The Xiaomi Mi3S Will Feature the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Processor | Androidheadlines.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Xiaomi will make electric vehicles in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Rumor: The Xiaomi Mi3S Will Feature the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Processor*

Tony Simons | April 4, 2014 | Reply





Rumors are circulating about Chinese smartphone maker, Xiaomi, and its upcoming Mi3S smartphone, especially in regards to its processor. Word has it that the follow-up to the Mi3 — currently touted by Xiaomi as being its fastest phone ever — will come rocking a Snapdragon 801 chipset. If true, there will be more than enough computing power in the Mi3S to run even the most graphic-intense mobile games on the Google Play Store.

In addition to a faster processor, the Mi3S is also said to have 3GB of RAM, a 13-megapixel rear camera, an impressive 8-megapixel front-facing camera (though this sounds like a bit of a longshot — the Mi3’s front-facer is only 2-megapixel), 16GB of internal storage, and 4G LTE (FDD-LTE and TD-LTE) connectivity. The added network support would come as a welcome addition, as the Mi3 does not offer LTE compatibility.

No word has leaked on-screen size or display, but we can only imagine it will be a step up from the Mi3’s brilliant 5-inch 1080 x 1920 IPS LCD display. It’s probably also safe to assume the phone will come running Android 4.4 KitKat. *The rumored pricing point for the Xiaomi Mi3S is 1999 Yuan* (*US $321.61*). There’s also no word on if we will see the Mi3 in markets outside of China. Obviously, these are questions that we will have to wait to have answered at the official announcement, whenever that may be.

The device is expected to be unveiled this month during the upcoming Xaomi Fans Festival, which focuses on consumer products. The festival is held annually on April 9th, and it is also believed that we’ll see the Hongmi 2 at the event. The Hongmi 2 is rumored to come in two flavors: an eight-core model with 3G connectivity and a quad-core version with 4G connectivity.

We will certainly be keeping our eyes on this story to see how it unfolds, but until then we would like to know how you feel about the relatively new company, Xiaomi. Are you looking forward to the release of the Mi3S? Is there anything you didn’t see mentioned in the rumored specs list that you would like to see in the Mi3S? Don’t be shy! Drop us a comment in the thread below.

Rumor: The Xiaomi Mi3S Will Feature the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Processor | Androidheadlines.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

I hope Xiaomi's electric vehicles will bring surprise to us.


----------



## IndoUS

People do realize that Japan has an advanced and well matured car industry like Honda and Toyota, who are home companies.


----------



## shuttler

bolo said:


> Shame on who? Domestic Chinese cars?



yes in general we are losing market share to foreign brands as a whole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Honda and Toyota are consistently more reliable than any American cars, plus having to import cars already makes it more expensive, there's no real reason for Japan to buy American cars in that situation.


----------



## cirr

The China-US economies are very much entwined。

The China-US economies are very much entwined。


----------



## Edison Chen

February 2014 top car selling list in China. Germany car stomped others. Only one Japanese car maker in top 10, but only 9th.


----------



## shuttler

It is just insane!
Samsung who? 
Apple who?


----------



## BoQ77

bolo said:


> Shame on who? Domestic Chinese cars?



nothing to surprise, Japan export their cars for several years to USA ...


----------



## Edison Chen

BoQ77 said:


> nothing to surprise, Japan export their cars for several years to USA ...



Wrong, it's for several decades. They have factories in USA.


----------



## cirr

*China’s Xiaomi Plans to Give the World iPhone Cool at Half the Price
*
By Bloomberg on 10:20 am Apr 09, 2014






Pedestrians use smartphones by the side of a road in Tokyo, on Wednesday, April 2, 2014. Xiaomi, a Chinese mobile-phone maker, is making inroads across Asia by selling smartphones at affordable prices. (Bloomberg Photo/Tomohiro Ohsumi)


As China’s Xiaomi Corporation began selling smartphones in Singapore this year, each batch sold out in just a few minutes. So when the company asked people on Facebook to spread the word that more phones would be available soon, one fan was having none of it.

“Spread the word so that my friend can compete with me to buy the phone in under 8 minutes?” wrote Zen Yeo, a 31-year-old documentary film director. “You must be kidding me.”

Such is the fervor for Xiaomi. Though the Beijing-based company is little known beyond Asia, it has become one of China’s top competitors in four years. Xiaomi’s appeal: It offers the technology and style of Apple or Samsung Electronics at less than half the cost.

Now founder Lei Jun, 44, is taking his formula abroad. He’s beginning in markets with Chinese populations like Singapore and has hired Google’s Hugo Barra to lead the effort. Lei’s goal is to boost sales fivefold to 100 million phones in 2015.

“We’re moving as fast as we can,” Barra said. “We’re working around the clock with our supplier and manufacturing partners to meet demand.”

Xiaomi reflects a shift in China’s economy, with technology companies gaining prominence to match state-owned enterprises in sectors like oil and coal. The country’s standouts include Internet portal Tencent Holdings, computer maker Lenovo Group and Alibaba Group Holding, the e-commerce company headed for a multibillion-dollar initial public offering.

*Make people ‘scream’*

Xiaomi is an example of a Chinese company succeeding through innovation and creativity, precisely the characteristics they’re supposed to have in short supply. The company’s phones run on Android, the operating system available free from Google and used by Samsung, among others. Lei makes his phones stand out through sleek design, software that anyone can customize and prices rivals won’t touch. He’s said that, more than revenue or profit, he wants to create products that make people “scream.”

Though the Singapore launch has been strong, the question for Lei is how well Xiaomi will translate in other new markets. Beyond China, his brand lacks the profile of BlackBerry and Nokia, never mind Apple or Samsung. The task is doubly complicated because Xiaomi’s secret to keeping prices low is that it doesn’t advertise and sells directly over the Web.

“If nobody knows about you, certainly they are not going to buy online,” said Jeongwen Chiang, chairman of the marketing department at China Europe International Business School in Shanghai. “There will be some difficulty to overcome.”

*Market riptides*

Lei founded two companies before he was 30, selling one to Amazon.com for $75 million and leading another, Kingsoft, to its initial public offering. He remains chairman of the Beijing-based developer of business and gaming software.

In Xiaomi, which means millet in Chinese, he has built a successful company even as the riptides of the mobile-phone market have battered former leaders such as Nokia, BlackBerry and Motorola Mobility. Xiaomi’s valuation hit $10 billion with a fundraising round in August, or double the value of Waterloo, Ontario-based BlackBerry now.

“They did the right thing at the right time,” said Sandy Shen, an analyst with Gartner. “Xiaomi addresses a segment that has been underserved by major brands, which craves the coolness of the latest technology at affordable prices.”

In expanding abroad, Lei is beginning in Southeast Asia, where the Chinese diaspora gives him a head start in name recognition. Xiaomi will begin selling phones in Malaysia in a few weeks, with Indonesia, Thailand and the Philippines following shortly, Barra said. The company is actively looking at India, Brazil and Mexico, too.

*Production challenge*

Xiaomi will continue to focus on Web sales as it expands abroad, though it may try new approaches in certain spots.

“We will continue to follow our model of online sales and mobile operator distribution while allowing ourselves to experiment with other channels where it makes sense to do so,” Barra said. “We are constantly trying new things at Xiaomi.”

Brydan Foo, a 23-year-old Singaporean student, tried for months to import a Xiaomi phone without any luck. When the company’s Redmi phone went on sale in February for S$169 ($135), he scrambled to buy one before it sold out.

“From last year, I started to notice this Xiaomi,” Foo said. “The main thing that got my attention was the price. There have been a lot of similar products in terms of quality and design at easily three times the price.”

One challenge is expanding production to meet demand. Like most other major mobile-phone makers these days, Xiaomi doesn’t make its own devices and relies on contract manufacturers, such as FIH Mobile and Inventec, to build them.

*‘Thunderous army’*

Xiaomi has to persuade suppliers of its prospects so they’ll invest in plants and machinery — and rapidly, given its growth. Xiaomi has boosted supply commitments 31-fold since November 2011 to 3.2 million devices a month as of December.

“We will continue to improve manufacturing capacity as we expand into more countries,” said Bin Lin, Xiaomi’s president and co-founder. Lei declined to discuss overseas expansion plans.

Xiaomi’s rise has been aided by Lei’s track record as one of China’s most active entrepreneurs for more than two decades. Lei, whose name can be translated as “Thunderous Army,” is one of the most popular figures on Chinese social media, with more than 8 million followers of his Sina Weibo microblogging page.

He isn’t as well-known beyond China as fellow technology pioneers, such as Alibaba’s Jack Ma and Baidu’s Robin Li. Unlike them, Xiaomi’s chief executive doesn’t speak English.

Lei has said he learned computer programming on the Apple II model in high school and considers its designer, Steve Wozniak, to be an early inspiration.

*Joyo.com sale*

After completing coursework at Wuhan University in two years, Lei helped found software maker Kingsoft in 1992. He served as chief executive from 1998 through 2007, during which time he oversaw the company’s expansion from office application software into Internet security and online games.

While running Kingsoft, Lei helped establish other Internet companies, including co-founding Joyo.com in 2000. Lei built Joyo.com into China’s largest online retailer of books, music and videos. Amazon bought the company in 2004 and it became the core of the Seattle-based company’s China operations.

That track record has made it easier for Lei to line up backers for Xiaomi, said Richard Liu, managing director of Morningside Venture Capital. Morningside is the earliest and single-largest external investor in Xiaomi, Liu said, without supplying the value of the investment or size of the stake.

“Lei is very capable so, no matter what he wants to do, he has a high chance to be successful,” said Liu, who has known Lei since 2003. “He’s a world-class entrepreneur with vision, leadership and ambition to really build up a global company.”

*Xiaomi fundraising*

Xiaomi initially raised $131 million from backers including Singapore’s Temasek Holdings, Qiming Venture Partners, Qualcomm Ventures, IDG Capital and Morningside. Its fundraising valuation in August puts it close to the almost $12 billion market value of Lenovo Group, the Beijing-based computer and smartphone maker that’s been around since 1984.

“Xiaomi is going to be a huge company,” said Hans Tung, one of its earliest investors and a board member from 2010 to 2013. “They don’t have any immediate plans for developed markets like the US. Instead, they are trying to be big in Southeast Asia, India and Latin America.”

Xiaomi’s rise is all the more dramatic because it comes as hardware companies everywhere have struggled. Personal-computer makers like Dell have floundered as PCs became commoditized, and mobile-phone makers have gone through a brutal shakeout. Even Samsung, the world’s largest smartphone maker, has posted two straight declines in quarterly profit.

*China’s rise*

China has been a fortuitous base. The wireless market has exploded to become the largest in the world, with 1.25 billion users now compared with 647.7 million in March 2009.

That’s bolstered the fortunes of Chinese phonemakers, from Xiaomi and Lenovo to Huawei Technologies and Coolpad Group. Huawei and Lenovo were among the top five smartphone vendors worldwide last year, shipping a combined 94.3 million units, according to researcher International Data Corporation. Global shipments surpassed 1 billion units for the first time.

Xiaomi captured 7 percent of the China market in the fourth quarter, ranking just ahead of Apple, according to researcher Canalys. Lenovo, Coolpad and Huawei also sold more than Apple, often with devices costing as little as $100.

*Social media*

Xiaomi has distinguished itself through its approach to social media and marketing over the Internet. Lei pushed the strategy early on, and his status as a tech industry celebrity helped him draw attention. In addition to his personal followers, the company’s Weibo microblogging account is tracked by more than 8.5 million followers.

The company caters to these hardcore fans, who support the brand by word of mouth and make up for the lack of advertising. Xiaomi’s website lets customers give input on product plans through the company’s blog and interact through discussion groups. To celebrate the company’s fourth anniversary this month, Lei declared a “Fan Festival” online shopping event with discounts and coupons. Lei autographed invoices for some buyers.

Apple is getting more aggressive on Xiaomi’s home turf. It just cut a deal to sell phones through China Mobile, the world’s largest carrier, after only being available on two smaller operators. China Mobile will expand iPhone sales to more than 300 cities by year’s end from 16 in January, chief executive Tim Cook said on a Jan. 27 conference call.

*Xiaomi vs. Apple*

In China and beyond, Apple may struggle with customers looking at specs, rather than brands. Compared with the iPhone 5c, for example, Xiaomi’s Mi3 has a larger, sharper screen; a camera with higher-density pixels; and speedy quadcore processors from Nvidia or Qualcomm. The Mi3 sells for 1,999 yuan without a contract, compared with 4,488 yuan for the Apple device.

“From the standpoint of processor, screen size and camera, it is superior to the iPhone,” said Jessica Kwee, a Singapore-based analyst with Canalys. Carolyn Wu, a Beijing-based Apple spokeswoman, declined to comment on competition with Xiaomi.

Lei and Xiaomi have been described as China’s answer to Jobs and Apple because of the obvious similarities. Both companies make smartphones and their physical designs are similar — rectangles with rounded edges and touch screens. Lei also favors jeans and black shirts, like the Apple co-founder.

*Not Apple*

Still, the tactics and strategies are very different. While Apple engineers are famous for secretly concocting new products at the Cupertino, California, headquarters and then presenting them as gifts from the heavens, Xiaomi solicits customer input and incorporates their thoughts. The Chinese company also lets people modify their phones’ software and swap out batteries or SIM cards. Apple doesn’t even let customers touch the iPhone’s battery — and got sued because of it.

Pricing is a reflection of deeper differences. Apple positions its phones at the top of the market — premium products that people should pay up for. Lei has said that Xiaomi is more like Amazon than Apple in that respect. It sells products as close to cost as it can — making money on content and services.

The question is whether that approach will work overseas, in markets with lots of cheap phones and where Xiaomi hasn’t built up brand-name appeal. It likely will become more difficult as the company moves beyond countries like Taiwan and Singapore where Chinese speakers are familiar with the upstart.

“In a mobile-phone landscape, Xiaomi’s rise to prominence is not an everyday occurrence,” said Melissa Chau, senior research manager for client devices at IDC Asia/Pacific in Singapore. “Whether they can rise to the next big milestone of becoming a global player is their next big challenge.”

_Bloomberg_

China’s Xiaomi Plans to Give the World iPhone Cool at Half the Price - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hunan reactor ready to resume construction*
Last Updated: 2014-04-08
China Daily






The Taohuajiang Nuclear Power Plant in Hunan province is likely to become the first nuclear 
power plant project that will be built in China's inland areas. Liu Gang / For China Daily

Taohuajiang would be 1st inland nuclear plant in China. A nuclear power plant in central China's Hunan province is set to resume construction, Xinhua News Agency reported on Saturday. The Taohuajiang power station likely will become the first nuclear project to be built in an inland area after Beijing suspended the approval of new nuclear power projects due to the Fukushima nuclear power plant disaster in Japan in 2011. Two other inland projects - the Pengze nuclear power plant in Jiangxi and the Dafan plant in Hubei - are still under suspension. The report said the plant is ready for construction, the preliminary engineering and necessary documents having been completed. But China National Nuclear Corp, the parent company of the project, said on its website that some advocacy work is still being carried out in Hunan and that the documents required for the project are currently being prepared.

Zhang Yongxiang, an expert in geology and mini ng for CNNC's Hunan subsidiary, said the province is short of energy and relies largely on resources from other provinces. Nuclear power generation, he said, can help meet the demand for energy. "Inland nuclear power plants provide a good way to ease the reliance on coal consumption," he said. "Apparently, the present capacity of nuclear plants in coastal regions cannot support the local economy and the scale of development planned for the country's energy consumption."

In 2012, China's State Council issued a notice, saying that China would approve a small number of nuclear projects along its coast if still needed by 2015 but would not construct any nuclear projects in inland regions. But as China's worsening air pollution continues to exact a significant economic toll, the country is pressing ahead with more nuclear projects, as noted in Premier Li Keqiang's government work report, which stressed the need to combat air pollution. He Zuoxiu, a leading theoretical physicist and among the scientists who designed China's first hydrogen bomb, had previously expressed concern over the plan to develop nuclear power stations in inland regions. He said even though plants in inland and coastal areas have the same safety standards, there needs to be a stricter requirement on pollutant discharges and radioactive effluents with low radiation.

Wang Yumin, deputy director of the National Energy Administration, said earlier last month that inland projects, which have been listed in the next five-year plan, will start after the nuclear plant projects are completed along the coast. Local citizens oppose such projects, he said, but utilizing third-generation technology can avoid Fukushima-like catastrophes. Wang said it takes time for the public to dispel doubts and that public information campaigns need to be undertaken.

By the end of 2013, China had a total of 17 nuclear power plants in operation, with a total installed capacity of 14.83 million kilowatts. The nation is building a further 31 reactors, accounting for about 40 percent of the world's nuclear power plants in current construction, according to the National Energy Administration.





_Location of initial inland nuclear power plants_


----------



## Fukuoka

BBC News - Chinese exports and imports fall sharply in March


----------



## Fukuoka

BBC News - Chinese exports and imports fall sharply in March


----------



## cnleio

Never always 10% or 8% increase, 7% or 6% is normal.

One percent of 100 trillion == still lots of money.


----------



## Viet

that is not a good sign. I am very concerned. seems China economic miracle is coming to the end. 

soon millions of Chinese will lose their jobs and houses. CCP should brace for protests among their unhappy citizens. revolts may emerge in Chinese cities. hope that won´t be a Chinese spring. 

good for the neighbors of China. the bullying may stop 

but we will see whether thousands of Chinese refugees come again and knock on Vietnam door as they did after the collapse of the Ming dynasty. I have to tell that hostile Chinese posters against Vietnam here are not qualified for asylum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> that is not a good sign. I am very concerned. seems China economic miracle is coming to the end.
> 
> soon millions of Chinese will lose their jobs and houses. CCP should brace for protests among their unhappy citizens. revolts may emerge in Chinese cities. hope that won´t be a Chinese spring.
> 
> good for the neighbors of China. the bullying may stop
> 
> but we will see whether thousands of Chinese refugees come again and knock on Vietnam door as they did after the collapse of the Ming dynasty. I have to tell that hostile Chinese posters against Vietnam here are not qualified for asylum


 Is that Vietnam version "The Collapse of China" or “Threat from China” theory ???


----------



## atatwolf

The writing is on the wall



Viet said:


> that is not a good sign. I am very concerned. seems China economic miracle is coming to the end.
> 
> soon millions of Chinese will lose their jobs and houses. CCP should brace for protests among their unhappy citizens. revolts may emerge in Chinese cities. hope that won´t be a Chinese spring.
> 
> good for the neighbors of China. the bullying may stop
> 
> but we will see whether thousands of Chinese refugees come again and knock on Vietnam door as they did after the collapse of the Ming dynasty. I have to tell that hostile Chinese posters against Vietnam here are not qualified for asylum



No, like Chinese members say all the time, they will focus on their national economy because their citizens have buying power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Sad news for China 
But India Export rise 3.8 percent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> Is that Vietnam version "The Collapse of China" or “Threat from China” theory ???


the first one, the coming collapse of China. Vietnam export outperforms China.


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> the first one, the coming collapse of China. Vietnam export outperforms China.


But the export growth 15% of 10billion vs 5% of 10trillion is completely different. Most West developed nations they only 1%-2% growth, Does it mean Vietnam export stronger than them ?


----------



## armchairPrivate

Good News!!
That means China's economy is switching gear. It's one notch down, more torque, less speed.


----------



## NiceGuy

doomsday ahead for all Chinese . Times for Chinese to realise that they r not 'powerful' and 'rich' like what they think. China is just a Tiger made by Paper


----------



## rott

Viet said:


> that is not a good sign. I am very concerned. seems China economic miracle is coming to the end.
> 
> soon millions of Chinese will lose their jobs and houses. CCP should brace for protests among their unhappy citizens. revolts may emerge in Chinese cities. hope that won´t be a Chinese spring.
> 
> good for the neighbors of China. the bullying may stop
> 
> but we will see whether thousands of Chinese refugees come again and knock on Vietnam door as they did after the collapse of the Ming dynasty. I have to tell that hostile Chinese posters against Vietnam here are not qualified for asylum


You should be happy. Chinese would become more poorer and you can save your Viet wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The best way to attract a large swarm of hateful, dirty and hungry flies is when we shit!



 
*Xinhua Insight: China's exports down 6.6 pct in March*
English.news.cn 2014-04-10 18:08


BEIJING, April 10 (Xinhua) --- China's exports slumped 6.6 percent year on year in March mainly due to a large base figure inflated by rampant over-invoicing in the corresponding period last year, customs data showed on Thursday.


Exports dropped to 170.11 billion U.S. dollars and imports were down 11.3 percent to 162.41 billion U.S. dollars, the General Administration of Customs (GAC) said.

Total foreign trade volume declined 9 percent over the previous year to 332.52 billion U.S. dollars, *and the trade balance returned to a surplus of 7.71 billion U.S. dollars in March* after a deficit in the previous month, according to the administration.

In the first quarter, combined exports and imports declined 1 percent year on year to 965.88 billion U.S. dollars.

GAC spokesman Zheng Yuesheng played down the drop in exports, attributing it to a high base figure in March last year that was distorted by illicit transactions through Hong Kong.

Exports at this time last year were significantly inflated due to over-invoicing to disguise capital flows and evade currency controls. In the first quarter of 2013, illicit transactions through Hong Kong allowed exports to balloon by more than 20 percent year on year, previous figures showed.

*Zheng said China's trade with all major partners grew in the first quarter with the exception of trade with Hong Kong, which recorded a sharp 33.3-percent drop year on year.*

*China's trade with the European Union, the United States, Japan and the ASEAN rose 6.3 percent, 0.9 percent, 2.6 percent and 2 percent respectively over a year ago in the first three months.*

"The slump in trade with Hong Kong drove down the overall growth in the first quarter by about 4 percentage points," said Zheng.

"Trade with Hong Kong returned to normal in mid-April last year, so we expect China's export growth to Hong Kong to pick up significantly in May this year," he explained.

"The declining trend in exports will be temporary and short-lived. China's foreign trade will recover in May," the spokesman forecast.

Zheng's view is echoed by Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist with Japan's Nomura Securities.

"Taking into account the issue of mis-invoicing in export data, we believe actual export growth may have improved to 5 to 8 percent year on year in March from around 3 percent in the Jan.-Feb. period," wrote Zhang in a research note.

The GAC's Zheng also pointed out some underlying strength in exports. *Exports of labor-intensive products, despite a decline of 6.4 percent in the first two months, registered a 6.8-percent growth in March, reflecting the country's competitiveness in the global trade, he said.*

*China also saw a rise in exports of cellphones, vehicles and cables in the Jan.-March period.*

Zheng said imports declined due to lower commodity prices in the world market, citing a drop in the overall import price index.

The index stood at 95 in the first quarter, indicating a 5-percent drop in the prices of imports over a year ago. Meanwhile, the index for overall import volume stood at 104, meaning an increase of 4 percent in the amount of imports.

Although China is faced with downside economic pressure, its demand for commodities from the global market kept stable, Zheng noted.

He predicted that China's exports will see moderate growth this year, helped by recovery in the global economy, China's reform initiatives and the country's opening-up efforts.

Despite more competition from neighboring countries and regions and trade frictions with major trade partners, it is very likely that China can achieve its trade growth target of 7.5 percent this year, said Zheng.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Thursday expressed confidence that the country can keep its economy functioning within the proper range.

"With all the principles established and policy options at our disposal, we can handle all possible risks and challenges. China's development has strong resilience," said Li at the opening ceremony of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) annual conference 2014.

"We will not resort to short-term stimulus policies just because of temporary economic fluctuations and we will pay more attention to sound development in the medium and long run," according to the premier.

Li last week chaired a State Council meeting where growth-supportive steps were announced including cutting tax for small businesses, facilitating shanty-town renovation and speeding up railway construction.

*Rather than being seen as stimulus policies, it is believed that these fine-tuning measures will stabilize growth by enhancing economic efficiency while avoiding future financial troubles.*

HSBC Chief China Economist Qu Hongbin said the policy package, combined with implementation of reform measures such as lower entry barriers for private investment and abolishing more unnecessary administrative approvals, could provide a cushion for China's economic growth as well as import demand.

Zhang Zhiwei also said there is scope for the government to stay the policy course and not announce new easing measures in April as it waits to see how the economy responds to the measures announced in recent weeks.

Xinhua Insight: China's exports down 6.6 pct in March - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

Nice to see monkey dancing...


----------



## bolo

Viet said:


> the first one, the coming collapse of China. Vietnam export outperforms China.


 
And where is the majority of the exports going to ?


----------



## karan.1970

Its surprising when people still think its worthwhile to predict the failure of Chinese economy.. Meh...


----------



## shuttler

*Ankai Bus Passes U.S "Acceleration Control System" Test*
2014-04-03
Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org





Credit：chinabus.info






*HFF6120K03D*

*



*
*HFF6121K03D*

*



*
*HFF6121K40D*

*



*
*HFF6110GS-1 Double Deck City Tourism Bus*

*



*
*HFF6180G02D*

*



*
*HFF6181G02*

*



*
*HFF6120LK88D*

*



*
*HFF5120XYL medical vehicle*



all the above photo credits unless stated and more info 
*@安凯汽车Ankai here*


*Summarize：*April 2, 2014 from Ankai news, Ankai once again double-decker bus hit the U.S. market, and get through FMVSS571.124 "acceleration control system" test project. Ankai become the first test of China by the bus manufacturers, Ankai excellent safety performance has been verified again and is continuing to develop the U.S. market has laid a solid foundation.

www.chinabuses.org: April 2, 2014 from Ankai news, Ankai once again double-decker bus hit the U.S. market, and get through FMVSS571.124 "acceleration control system" test project. Ankai become the first test of China by the bus manufacturers, Ankai excellent safety performance has been verified again and is continuing to develop the U.S. market has laid a solid foundation.

From 2009 onwards, Ankai products to enter the U.S. market, and gradually gain a firm foothold in the U.S. market. In 2010, Kai luxury double-decker tour buses quantities exported to the U.S., bicycle worth more than 2 million yuan. Currently Kai double-decker tour bus in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Las Vegas, Washington, Miami and other U.S. cities batch operations, to become a unique local landscape, has become China's passenger car market in the international high-end practitioner.

The exports to the U.S. model is Kai HFF6110GS01D double-decker tour bus, which is a mature export products, so the batch to complete various export certification and passed the U.S. customer acceptance, in order to further validate the safety performance of vehicles , to meet the more demanding requirements of high-end market, Ankai also added more detailed vehicle safety testing an experimental project called FMVSS571.124 "speed control system" tests conducted. The test requires accelerating system is guaranteed in any case quickly restored to a non-working state, which is in the country for the first time, before there is no one Chinese bus manufacturers conducted the certification, which Kai is a challenge and an opportunity.

Kai in 2008 by the U.S. DOT certification, then continue with Ankai exported to countries around the world, Ankai have passed the certification WVTA EU countries, Australia ADR certification export certification, and passed the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency EPA13 Euro IV emission standards and emission standards. Ankai currently exports to over 50 countries and regions, and is the first to obtain export credit rating of 3A grade auto companies. In the 2012 London Olympics, Kai London double-decker bus service golden tourist line, the Chinese passenger car to the world of a milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China auto sales hit record high*
English.news.cn 2014-04-11 22:16:42 


BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China's automobile sales hit a record high in March, data showed on Friday.


Sales amounted to 2.17 million units in March, up 35.8 percent from 1.6 million units in February, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM).

Auto production rose 34.4 percent from a month earlier to 2.2 million units, the CAAM said. 

China auto sales hit record high - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huawei

Chinese exports are over $2 trillion, and China is the largest exporter. There has been many times before where exports have declined. Most important thing now is retail sales and imports. These are signs of domestic consumption. This will make the Chinese economy more self-sufficient and allow a much hardline foreign policy towards other countries.

Relying on foreign markets for manufactured goods makes the nation vulnerable.



atatwolf said:


> The writing is on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> No, like Chinese members say all the time, they will focus on their national economy because their citizens have buying power



China is the largest consumer of automobiles, smartphones, tablets, PCs, LCD TV, home appliances, consumer electronics, luxury goods, e-commerce, apparel, shoes, etc.

China is the 2nd largest consumer overall. Yes, 2nd in the world. Chinese consumption power is over $3 trillion.

Chinese middle class is over 100 million. Yes, international standard middle class.

Manufactured goods and services are now being consumed by Chinese citizens.

Try harder Turkey, much much harder.


----------



## Huawei

Viet said:


> that is not a good sign. I am very concerned. seems China economic miracle is coming to the end.
> 
> soon millions of Chinese will lose their jobs and houses. CCP should brace for protests among their unhappy citizens. revolts may emerge in Chinese cities. hope that won´t be a Chinese spring.
> 
> good for the neighbors of China. the bullying may stop
> 
> but we will see whether thousands of Chinese refugees come again and knock on Vietnam door as they did after the collapse of the Ming dynasty. I have to tell that hostile Chinese posters against Vietnam here are not qualified for asylum



Nice to day dream isn't it. It as nice as Vietnam becoming the dominant power in Asia.

Do you realise that our military budget alone is bigger than the ENTIRE Vietnamese economy.

Vietnamese economy is a truly laughable $170 BILLION.

Just for comparison, Chinese fiscal revenue is over $2 TRILLION.
Chinese forex reserves are nearly $4 TRILLION.
Chinese sovereign wealth fund has assets over $500 BILLION.

The real Chinese military budget is over $200 BILLION.

Chinese household wealth is above $20 TRILLION.

Asia will be a private playground. There isn't a damn thing you can do about it 



shuttler said:


> *China auto sales hit record high*
> English.news.cn 2014-04-11 22:16:42
> 
> 
> BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China's automobile sales hit a record high in March, data showed on Friday.
> 
> 
> Sales amounted to 2.17 million units in March, up 35.8 percent from 1.6 million units in February, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM).
> 
> Auto production rose 34.4 percent from a month earlier to 2.2 million units, the CAAM said.
> 
> China auto sales hit record high - Xinhua | English.news.cn



We buy in 1 month what most countries buy the entire year.

Just shows the MASSIVE scale of MIGHTY China.


----------



## atatwolf

Huawei said:


> We buy in 1 month what most countries buy the entire year.
> 
> Just shows the MASSIVE scale of MIGHTY China.


Chinese statistics is like Greek statistics. Smoke and mirrors. Plus like the Greeks, Chinese are not the smartest out there as they prove again and again. You have to look consumption per capita. Not by country because you will be comparing oranges and apples if you do. There are a billion and more Chinese. If you look per capita Chinese consumption is very very low and majority of your citizens are under poverty line. That is why China can't afford economic setback or collapse. It will mean the end.


----------



## shuttler

atatwolf said:


> Chinese statistics is like Greek statistics. Smoke and mirrors. Plus like the Greeks, Chinese are not the smartest out there as they prove again and again. You have to look consumption per capita. Not by country because you will be comparing oranges and apples if you do. There are a billion and more Chinese. If you look per capita Chinese consumption is very very low and majority of your citizens are under poverty line. That is why China can't afford economic setback or collapse. It will mean the end.



that is india, vietcongs, pinoys. ..
grap a map or google to look at the economic scenarioes there TROLL
Yes we still have about 100 million folks who are living in poverty line but we are getting better and we have been advancing much better than other countries which I mentioned
Who is the biggest trader in the world
Which is the second largest economy in the world
Who can build the fastest supercomputer
Which owns the second most in number of supercomputers
Which is the third country to soft land and do research on moon
Who is building the next space station which will remain the only space station after 2020
Which country is on course to complete a GNSS while its regional NSS has been completed
Which country has the most successful rocket launches
Who can launch mid-course missile interceptions
Which country has invented the lightest material on earth
Which country has set new record breaking distances in quantum teleportation
Which countries produce light energy wifi (li-fi)
Which are the leading countries in thorium research and noutrino research
Where is China ranked in Nature's publication index and in scientific journals as a whole
Which country can creat the bending of light in a lab
Which counrty can produce pace makers for the brains
Which countries participate in the world's mapping of human genomes
Which country is the run-away winners of Math Olympiads
Which country shines the brightest in PISA tests 2 times in a row
Which students also among the leading pack of the first OECD PISA assessment of creative problem solving.
Which country has the largest no of Memory Grand Masters in the world
Which country is amongst the best in 3 of the most challenging board games - Weiqi, Chinese Chess, International Chess of the world
Which country is amongst the best special forcies in the world
Which country performs among the top teams in world's military olympics
Which country scored most gold medals in Beijing Olympics and remains as amongst the top contenders in Olympic competitions
Which country is the Kingdom of badminton, platform diving, table tennis ; among the leaders in gymnastics, weight lifting, shooting, archery ..
Who has the fastest growing HSR in the world
Who has the second most billionaires in the world
Who is the largest car manufacturer in the world
Which country pulls more people out of poverty than the rest of the world
Who is becoming the biggest spenders in luxury goods
Which countries have most numbers in the top 500 companies
Which brand tops the sales of personal computers in the world
Which country produces some of the most sensational brands of mobile phones in the world
Which country tops the world in production of household appliances
Which country pioneers the construction concept erecting a 30-storey building in 15 days
Which country has the world's most skyscrapers, the longest tunnels, the longest bridges in the world
Which country has currently the largest dam whch provides the largest hydraulic power station, and the largest power producing body ever built, at22,500 MW
Which country has the most power producig facilities in the world
Which is the leading country in producing renewable energy
Which countries are the top movie industries in the world
Which country has the most kids playing pianoes/other musical instruments and basketball/other sports activities in the world?
..... and plenty plenty more!

Just chill out for good TROLL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huawei

atatwolf said:


> Chinese statistics is like Greek statistics. Smoke and mirrors. Plus like the Greeks, Chinese are not the smartest out there as they prove again and again. You have to look consumption per capita. Not by country because you will be comparing oranges and apples if you do. There are a billion and more Chinese. If you look per capita Chinese consumption is very very low and majority of your citizens are under poverty line. That is why China can't afford economic setback or collapse. It will mean the end.



As opposed to Yankee stats and Turk stats? 

Per capita consumption is utterly irrelevant in determining consumption power of a nation. Per capita includes middle class population AND poverty stricken population which greatly underestimates the consumption power of mighty China.

China has the largest consumer market for many goods and is the 2nd largest overall consumer market.

China has many poor people but there are extremely wealthy people too that live like kings in China. You have no freaking idea how massive China is. China's population is bigger than the entire western world combined.

China has more US dollar millionaire population than the population of entire countries.

Chinese middle class is over 100 million and growing. That means 100 million people buy everything western consumers are buying.

Chinese household wealth is over $20 TRILLION.

China has another billion Chinese that can add to that middle class population.

You are extremely ignorant about per capita stats. 

Many multinationals consider China as their largest or 2nd largest market.

Your thinking is typical of an economic noob. Qatar has extremely high per capita but does Qatar have a bigger consumer market than China? NOPE!

Why?

Because Qatar has a small population of rich people but China has multiple times as many rich people as the entire population of Qatar which makes Chinese consumption power vastly greater than Qatar.


----------



## atatwolf

I don't really have time to educate Chinicites because you don't want to understand or maybe you don't have the capacity to understand.

China is doing a lot of investment yes but that is not connected to consumption. Investment will increase consumption and create jobs but China's population is still dirt poor compared to Europe. Per capita purchasing power in China is similar to purchasing power of a stray dog in Europe. In addition your whole economy is dependent on US and Europe, your enemies.

China HAS to keep up growth rate, without that, their economy will fail and the growth rate for China is already falling like a rock. Most economist say that China, how hard they try will face economic crises because demand for cheap chinese shyte is declining and US is already moving production to third countries.






There is overwhelming poverty of China, where 900 million people have an annual per capita income around the same level as Guatemala, Georgia, Indonesia or Mongolia ($3,000-$3,500 a year), while around 500 million of those have an annual per capita income around the same level as India, Nicaragua, Ghana, Uzbekistan or Nigeria ($1,500-$1,700). China's overall per capita GDP is around the same level as the Dominican Republic, Serbia, Thailand or Jamaica. Stimulating an economy where more than a billion people live in deep poverty is impossible. Economic stimulus makes sense when products can be sold to the public. But the vast majority of Chinese cannot afford the products produced in China, and therefore, stimulus will not increase consumption of those products.

At the end China will face major financial crises. The prediction is that central government will loose control. Southern and eastern China will undermine Beijing to attract investment from Japan. You will loose other regions as well. You can believe in the Chinese miracle but a paper tiger will always be a paper tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

*Property Trust Sales Drop 49% as Vicious Loop Seen: China Credit*
*
Chinese developers raised 49 percent less through trusts in the first quarter as the collapse of Zhejiang Xingrun Real Estate Co. highlighted default risks.

Issuance of property-related trusts, which target wealthy investors, slid to 50.7 billion yuan ($8.16 billion) from 99.7 billion yuan in the fourth quarter, data compiled by Use Trust show. The yieldon AA rated five-year bonds has climbed 175 basis points in the past year to 7.23 percent, according to Chinabond. That compares with 2.74 percent on corporate securities globally, Bank of America Merrill Lynch indexes show.

“The banking system and the shadow banking system are becoming concerned about exposure,” David Cui, China strategist at Bank of America said in an interview yesterday. “Once people refuse to provide credit to developers, their balance sheets will be under pressure, forcing them to cut prices. Once enough of them cut prices, fewer people would buy because most people buy property only when they think the price is going up. If this persists, it will turn into a vicious loop.”

The collapse of Xingrun, a builder in a city south of Shanghai, with 3.5 billion yuan in liabilities last month is adding to concerns as developers grapple with trust repayments equivalent to the size of Puerto Rico’s economy this year. Agricultural Bank of China Ltd., the nation’s third-largest lender, last week alerted its branches about risks from property lending, according to two people familiar with the matter.

Value Falls
New property trust offerings accounted for 30 percent of total trust sales in the first quarter, down from 33 percent in the last three months last year, according to data compiled by Use Trust. Figures from the research firm are for collective products only, which are sold to more than one investor.

The value of homes in China sold in January and February fell 5 percent to 598.5 billion yuan from the same two months a year earlier, the statistics bureau said last month. It will become more difficult for builders to obtain financing in 2014, according to 26 economists and analysts surveyed by Bloomberg from March 24 to 31.

This year will probably be the most challenging for Chinese property companies since the short-term shock between 2008 and 2009 after the global financial crisis, according to Bank of America’s Cui. “There is high probability that some property trust products will default this year.”

More Failures
After Xingrun’s failure, China’s economic planning body expanded an annual property survey that helps shape policies to more than 300 cities. The National Development and Reform Commission ordered the survey be expanded to cities at the prefecture level and above, two government officials who asked not to be identified because they weren’t authorized to speak publicly said last month.

Companies with other kinds of building projects are also facing repayment concerns. A unit ofChina Sports Industry Group Co. (600158) failed to repay 144 million yuan of principal on a 600 million yuan trust loan for a sports center development, according to a statement from the company to Shanghai’s stock exchange dated April 4.

Speculation has increased that defaults may spread as the world’s second-largest economy cools. Policy makers have set a 7.5 percent growth target for 2014, which would be the slowest since 1990. Credit-default swap contracts insuring the nation’s debt against non-payment have climbed 5 basis points this year to 85 basis points, prices from data provider CMA show.

Bubble Risk
Premier Li Keqiang said the government will regulate the housing market “differently in different cities” to take into account local conditions. Jia Kang, director of the Ministry of Finance’s fiscal-science research institute, said on April 9 that China’s property bubble is “not big.”

While the decline in credit to the property sector will intensify the industry’s negative trend, only a few smaller developers may default on borrowings this year, according to Yao Wei, Hong Kong-based China economist at Societe Generale SA.

“Bubbles in some areas may be squeezed out,” Yao said yesterday. “There is low probability that it will lead to panic or systematic risks.”

Benchmark borrowing costs have risen with the yield on China’s 10-year sovereign note up 100 basis points over the past year to 4.46 percent. The premium investors demand to hold AA-rated similar-maturity corporate securities has climbed 7 basis points over the same period to 390 basis points.

Shadow Banking
“While the government is trying to curb shadow banking and investors are worried about credit risks of property companies, shadow-banking credit to the property sector will continue to shrink,” said Li Ning, a bond analyst in Shanghai at Haitong Securities Co., the nation’s second-biggest brokerage. “Property companies’ demand for capital is still strong even as borrowing costs rise.”

Mining and property trusts are among the products with the highest default risks, Li added.

Outstanding property trust products, including collective and single, totaled 1.03 trillion yuan as of the end of last year, accounting for 10 percent of all types of trusts, according to data posted on the website of China Trustee Association.

China is cracking down on its shadow-banking industry, where finance companies lend with less transparency, as inefficient allocation of capital slows economic growth and threatens social unrest.

Unless the government intervenes, both shadow banks and official lenders will provide less financial support to property companies, according to Bank of America’s Cui. At the moment, there is no strong sign that the central government will come out to support the real estate industry, he said.

“Both the economy and the financial system are relying too much on the property sector,” he said. “This is a systematic problem.”

Property Trust Sales Drop 49% as Vicious Loop Seen: China Credit - Bloomberg*

*UPDATE 2-Desperate for credit, China importers default on soy cargoes*
* Importers default on at least 10 soy shipments -sources

* Buyers face problems getting credit for cargoes

* Processors losing $80-$100/T crushing beans

* Raises spectre of more cargo defaults (Adds comment, detail)

By Naveen Thukral and Niu Shuping

SINGAPORE/BEIJING, April 10 (Reuters) - Chinese importers have defaulted on at least 500,000 tonnes of U.S. and Brazilian soybean cargoes worth around $300 million, the biggest in a decade, as buyers struggle to get credit amid losses in processing beans.

Three companies in the eastern province of Shandong had defaulted on payments for shipments as they were unable to open letters of credit with banks, trade sources said on Thursday.

A string of defaults on loans, bonds and shadow banking products in recent weeks has highlighted rising credit risks in China, partly fuelled by signs the economy is slowing.

Commodity firms, along with semiconductor and software companies, are among the most at risk of credit defaults, a Reuters analysis of more than 2,600 Chinese companies showed.

Up against the cooling economy and signs that authorities will not step in every time a loan goes bad, Chinese banks are becoming more hard-nosed and selective about whom they lend to.

"There are five to six (panamax) cargoes which are unable to be unloaded at ports because buyers cannot open LCs (letters of credit) and there are no LCs for an additional 5-6 cargoes floating on the sea," one Beijing-based source said. Each panamax cargo is for 50,000 to 60,000 tonnes.

Defaults by buyers in China, which imports 60 percent of the soybeans traded in the world, would likely cap a rally in global prices as they coincide with bumper supplies from Brazil and Argentina hitting the market.

Chicago Board of Trade front-month soybeans edged lower on Thursday after climbing to their highest since July in the last session when the U.S. Department of Agriculture cut its forecast for stocks remaining at the end of the crop year.

"The reality is that the world is reliant on Chinese imports of soybeans to maintain this price strength," said Luke Mathews, commodities strategist at Commonwealth Bank of Australia in Sydney.

"It is putting a question mark on the sustainability of these prices."

The default on 500,000 tonnes of soybeans is the biggest since 2004, when buyers walked away from an estimated 30 contracts, resulting in a loss of close to $700 million, traders said.

Industry sources said some of the companies defaulting have been using soybean imports to secure cheap financing, with interest rates on letters of credit as low as 2 percent and allowing delayed payment of several months.

Having imported large amounts, some of them even sell the oilseed at a loss, as a way to liquidate their stocks and plough cash into more profitable businesses.

Fearing a wave of defaults as China's economy cools after decades of rapid growth, regulators in the past two years told banks to cut off financing to sectors plagued by excess capacity such as steel and cement.

Exporters, in a bid to gain a foothold in the lucrative Chinese market, sometimes ship cargoes when importers do not have confirmed letters of credit, trusting buyers will honour their commitment. The practice was briefly abandoned after the wave of defaults in 2004 but slowly resumed.



INDUSTRY EARTHQUAKE?

With negative processing margins and tightening credit, sources said there could be more defaults on cargoes of soybeans, crushed to make cooking oil and animal feed ingredient soymeal.

"More ships are coming in, but given the big losses banks are not risking opening LCs for those trading firms," said a senior company executive whose firm has faced rejections in getting letters of credit from banks. "It is really an earthquake for the industry."

Crushers are losing 500-600 yuan ($81-$97) for processing a tonne of soybeans, compared with a 600 yuan profit in the fourth quarter of last year during peak consumption and when some shipments were delayed.

The fat margin in the fourth quarter prompted China to purchase 27.7 million tonnes of U.S soy so far in the current marketing year to August, 2014. China bought a total of 21 million tonnes of U.S. soybeans the year before.

China imported 15.35 million tonnes of the oilseed in the first quarter, up 33.5 percent on a year earlier, according to official Customs data issued on Thursday.

"Crushers are making big losses while downstream product meal is not selling very well," said an official at a body, which oversees soybean imports under the commerce ministry.

Imports could fall below 15 million tonnes in the third quarter from 18.25 million in the same period last year, traders and industry officials said.

"If you crush beans in China today you lose $80-$100 a tonne," said a Singapore-based senior executive with a global trading company that has processing facilities in China.

"This is really discouraging people from buying beans and we expect the real impact will be felt in the third quarter."

Demand for soymeal has been hit by outbreaks of bird flu, cutting appetite by as much as 20 to 30 percent in the February-March period, analysts said. Pig farmers have also reduced purchases as they trim herds due to oversupplied pork markets. (Editing by Joseph Radford and Amran Abocar)


----------



## Huawei

atatwolf said:


> I don't really have time to educate Chinicites because you don't want to understand or maybe you don't have the capacity to understand.
> 
> China is doing a lot of investment yes but that is not connected to consumption. Investment will increase consumption and create jobs but China's population is still dirt poor compared to Europe. Per capita purchasing power in China is similar to purchasing power of a stray dog in Europe. In addition your whole economy is dependent on US and Europe, your enemies.
> 
> China HAS to keep up growth rate, without that, their economy will fail and the growth rate for China is already falling like a rock. Most economist say that China, how hard they try will face economic crises because demand for cheap chinese shyte is declining and US is already moving production to third countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming poverty of China, where 900 million people have an annual per capita income around the same level as Guatemala, Georgia, Indonesia or Mongolia ($3,000-$3,500 a year), while around 500 million of those have an annual per capita income around the same level as India, Nicaragua, Ghana, Uzbekistan or Nigeria ($1,500-$1,700). China's overall per capita GDP is around the same level as the Dominican Republic, Serbia, Thailand or Jamaica. Stimulating an economy where more than a billion people live in deep poverty is impossible. Economic stimulus makes sense when products can be sold to the public. But the vast majority of Chinese cannot afford the products produced in China, and therefore, stimulus will not increase consumption of those products.
> 
> At the end China will face major financial crises. The prediction is that central government will loose control. Southern and eastern China will undermine Beijing to attract investment from Japan. You will loose other regions as well. You can believe in the Chinese miracle but a paper tiger will always be a paper tiger.



Clearly you have an extremely limited knowledge of basic economics.

So let me take some time to teach you some basic economics.

Right, let's get started shall we..

First you need to learn the difference between per capita vs consumption power.

It's not the per capita that matters, it's the total number of people that have a middle class by international standards that matter.

For example, China has just as many people that earn a salary of $50,000 as that of the US.

This means the total number of people considered middle class is just as big in China as it is in America.

Just like comparing how many millionaires and billionaires a country has. It's the total number of people earning a salary of $50,000 that matter, not per capita.

The reason why per capita is an inaccurate measure of the total 
consumption power of a country is because a country with a large population like China has millions of rich people and millions of poor people. So when you add the poor people and the rich people together, you get a lower per capita number because the poor people drag down the per capita figure. But it's those rich people that does the consuming. 

For example, America could have 200 million people that earn a salary of $50,000 and China could have 200 million people that earn a salary of $50,000. 

This means each country has a population with the same purchasing power. 200 million Chinese vs 200 million Americans.

This is why you never apply per capita when discussing TOTAL consumption power. 

A country like Australia which has a population of 20 million will never have a higher total consumption power than China which has 1.3 billion people.

Even if every Australian has a salary of $50,000 (which means very high per capita), they still cannot out consume a country like China which might have 40 million people with a salary of $50,000. 
In this scenario, Australia will have a much higher per capita than China since every Australian is rich. But since China has many poor people in addition to the 40 million rich Chinese, China's per capita is very low.

Which country can consume more in this scenario? 20 million rich Australians or 40 million rich Chinese?
Of course it's China. Why? Because China has TWICE as many rich people as there are in Australia. In fact, China has more rich people alone than there are people in Australia. 

That's the difference between consumption power, purchasing power and its relation to population size.

Always remember:
A large population with a few rich people will always be a bigger consumer market than a small population with many rich people. Big is better!

The high per capita in a small populated country doesn't mean it will be a bigger consumption power than a larger populated country with low per capita. 

You have to factor in the poor people into the per capita figures which distorts the true consumption power of the large populated country.

Now....

Next thing you fail to realise is that investment is the major growth engine for every economy. The struggling economies around the world have a lack of investment not a lack of consumption. Investment drives the growth of an economy. For investment you need capital. China has the largest gross savings in the world. This allows China to rapidly invest in the economy which translates to consumption and job creation. 

This is why when investment declines, economies collapse even though consumption is very high. 

China is not an export economy, China is an investment economy. Investment contributes 50% of the economic GROWTH to the Chinese economy. Investment in infrastructure, private investment to make goods & services, property investment all form part of investment. Because China has ample savings to continue the investment, the Chinese growth rates will not come down for a very long time. 

As I said before, your economic knowledge is ridiculously limited. It's quite incredible you don't even realise basics such as the difference between per capita and total consumption power. 

When you learn the difference, come back to me kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Srinivas said:


> *Property Trust Sales Drop 49% as Vicious Loop Seen: China Credit*
> 
> *Property Trust Sales Drop 49% as Vicious Loop Seen: China Credit - Bloomberg*
> 
> *UPDATE 2-Desperate for credit, China importers default on soy cargoes*
> 
> Demand for soymeal has been hit by outbreaks of bird flu, cutting appetite by as much as 20 to 30 percent in the February-March period, analysts said. Pig farmers have also reduced purchases as they trim herds due to oversupplied pork markets. (Editing by Joseph Radford and Amran Abocar)



you are so woeful cheerleader
dont bring your country's perennial human miseries to this board
if China is going bad, india is already mired in deep deep deep sh*t. Read your own economic woes!

The above only show something here:
1. the building and real estate market is in process of a correction. This is excellent for the country on the long term and to avoid a hard landing
2. The supply of housing is less, much less than demand in China
3. Most fininacing in buying houses in China is different from other countrie
4. China has one of the highest household saving rate in the world
5. We are holding 4 Trillion fx reserves and not just that!
6. the default in soybeans indicates overtrading in the segment which are due to:
a. most of our folks are changing their nutiritional habits like consuming more meat products due to improvement in income
b. the widespread questionable imports of genetically altered produce like soybeans
c. local soybean productions are better than imports

In all, our bankers are doing what they should be doing as prudent bankers are doing! 

It is basic. It is rhetoric. But the woeful and the hateful need to be reminded time and again of these latest availble numbers:

in USD
*China* *4* *Trillion*
*HK* *316* *Bln*
*Taiwan* *423* *Bln*

*india* *307* *Bln*
Turkey 125 Bln


----------



## Srinivas

*Growing danger of Chinese credit collapse*
At first, they took the form of quiet expressions of concern, but in recent weeks warnings about the state of China’s finances and its implications for the global economy have become a rising drumbeat.

A complex of interacting factors is involved: the slowing Chinese economy, and the problems that poses for basic manufacturing industry, especially steel; the prospect of a collapse of the real estate and development boom; and the possibility that financial arrangements involving international banks and financial institutions may soon begin to unravel because of a fall in the value of the Chinese currency.

Following the 2008 financial crisis and its impact on the Chinese economy, when more than 23 million jobs were lost in just a few months, the government initiated a massive stimulus program, including a spending package of $US500 billion—the largest in the world.

The program’s most significant feature was a directive to state-owned banks to open the credit spigots—to businesses, financial institutions and local government authorities—to finance investment in industrial capacity, real estate development and infrastructure projects.

China experienced an expansion of credit unprecedented in world economic history—by an estimated $15 trillion in the past five years. This is equivalent to the size of the entire US banking system.

Credit growth has been running at twice the rate of gross domestic product (GDP) growth. By the last quarter of 2013, credit, or “social financing” as Chinese authorities describe it, had reached 200 percent of GDP, up from 125 percent before the eruption of the global financial crisis.

Now the slowdown in the Chinese economy—this year’s official growth target is “about 7.5 percent,” compared to previous growth rates of 10 percent—is hitting all sections of manufacturing industry, particularly steel.

During the first two months of this year, members of China’s Iron and Steel Association made a collective loss of $490 million. As a result, the first quarter is likely to be “the worst performing quarter in the new century,” according to the organisation’s deputy director, Liu Zhenjiang.

Last year, the steel industry as a whole barely managed to stay profitable, recording a profit margin on sales of just 0.48 percent. The industry has become increasingly dependent on credit, with the seven largest mills owing a total of $226 billion, an amount larger than the market capitalisation of the global mining giant BHP Billiton.

Macquarie Commodities Research has reported that, according to a survey of the industry taken in mid-March, medium and small mills were all suffering a contraction in orders compared to the corresponding period last year and profits had declined to historic lows.

The month of March usually sees a rise in orders following the Chinese New Year holidays but this year there has been increasing gloom.

Speaking to the _Financial Times_, Colin Hamilton, an analyst at Macquarie Capital (Europe), said debt defaults in the steel industry were a distinct likelihood, because the Chinese government indicated that it is prepared to see some companies go under, due to the overcapacity in the sector.

An even bigger concern is the growing danger of a collapse in the Chinese real estate bubble, following a ten-fold growth in the property market over the past decade.

While the property boom is still continuing in Beijing and Shanghai, it is a different story in the smaller cities, which accounted for two-thirds of all property under construction last year.

Large apartment blocks are now standing empty or are only partially constructed. According to the chief economist for the Japanese financial giant Nomura, the housing market is the Chinese economy’s “top risk” for this year.

A real estate market collapse will have immediate international consequences because foreign investors have become an ever-more important source of credit. Since 2010, they have lent Chinese real estate developers at least $48 billion in US dollar bonds. According to Credit Suisse, offshore credit accounts for more than half the total debt outstanding for six major developers.

The problems for major developers caused by declining real estate prices are being compounded by the fall in the value of the yuan. Every time the currency falls, the debt-burden of dollar-denominated loans increases.

The third major source of financial instability is the activities of local governments. As part of the central government’s stimulus measures following the 2008 crisis, they massively increased property and infrastructure development.

While local governments are responsible for 80 percent of total government spending, they only receive 40 percent of tax revenue. Other sources of finance have had to be found. Local governments are not legally allowed to borrow, so they set up local government financing vehicles (LGFVs), which are able to borrow.

There are estimated to be some 10,000 LGFVs. They have close ties to the major banks as well as to the “shadow banks,” which raise money not by taking deposits but by issuing short-term bonds.

The Chinese central government has been trying for the past year to rein in the expansion of credit, which it regards as unsustainable in the long term. But the local authorities are under the control of regional Chinese Communist Party chiefs, who have pocketed considerable wealth from property and infrastructure development.

This has meant that the attempts of central authorities to curb credit expansion have had a perverse result. Faced with official restrictions, local CCP chiefs, eager to preserve and enhance their wealth, have resorted increasingly to the “shadow banking system,” thereby increasing financial risk.

According to financial analyst Satyajit Das, writing in the _Independent_ on Tuesday: “Many of the LGFVs do not have sufficient cash flow to service debt, being reliant on land sales and high property prices to meet obligations. Probably more than 50 percent of LGFVs have unsustainable debt levels.”

Some commentators have discounted the prospect of a major crisis because of China’s large currency reserves and the state controls on the economy. Several of the world’s major banks, however, have pointed to the impact of any US Federal Reserve decision to lift interest rates.

Last year, when the Fed first signalled its intention to reduce or “taper” its asset purchasing program, emerging markets experienced a major capital outflow. Much of this “hot money” went to China in the belief that, unlike the emerging markets where currency values had fallen, the value of the yuan would continue to rise.

So far this year, however, the currency has fallen by more than 2.5 percent, partly as a result of attempts by Chinese financial authorities to rein in speculation, resulting in losses of around $5.5 billion for companies involved in the carry trade, in which dollars are borrowed to purchase Chinese assets. While this is a relatively small amount, it could be a sign of things to come.

Concerns are now being raised that a second phase of reaction to Fed “tapering” could impact on China. A recent Citigroup report noted: “There’s a dangerous scenario in which the combination of rising US short-term rates and the more volatile RMB (yuan) could lead to a rather large capital outflow from China.”

Nomura issued a note last week saying the carry trade was “reversing gear” in conditions where Chinese investors, commercial banks and exporters had all been involved in the game of dollar borrowing.

Nomura China analyst Wendy Liu said investors were putting too much hope on the prospect of a fresh stimulus and infrastructure program, and were ignoring currency dangers. The fall in the yuan could be an early warning sign that “China’s credit bubble may implode imminently,” she said.

According to Credit Suisse, the size of the speculative carry trade has reached $200 billion, involving complex manoeuvres through Hong Kong, and “various indicators” were pointing to “stress” in the system, increasing “the risk of a misstep.”

The mounting Chinese debt crisis underscores the fact that none of the contradictions which led to the 2008 crisis has been resolved. They have simply assumed new forms.

The massive Chinese credit expansion over the past five years was the direct result of the financial crisis sparked by the near-meltdown of the US financial system. The economic stimulus that followed played a crucial role in sustaining the world economy.

It has been estimated that emerging markets were responsible for three quarters of global growth over the past five years, much of that emanating from China. But this Chinese growth was the outcome of a credit bubble which now threatens to burst, with potentially disastrous consequences for the global financial system as a whole.

Growing danger of Chinese credit collapse - World Socialist Web Site




shuttler said:


> you are so woeful cheerleader
> dont bring your country's perennial human miseries to this board
> if China is going bad, india is already mired in deep deep deep sh*t. Read your own economic woes!
> 
> The above only show something here:
> 1. the building and real estate market is in process of a correction. This is excellent for the country on the long term and to avoid a hard landing
> 2. The supply of housing is less, much less than demand in China
> 3. Most fininacing in buying houses in China is different from other countrie
> 4. China has one of the highest household saving rate in the world
> 5. We are holding 4 Trillion fx reserves and not just that!
> 6. the default in soybeans indicates overtrading in the segment which are due to:
> a. most of our folks are changing their nutiritional habits like consuming more meat products due to improvement in income
> b. the widespread questionable imports of genetically altered produce like soybeans
> c. local soybean productions are better than imports
> 
> In all, our bankers are doing what they should be doing as prudent bankers are doing!
> 
> It is basic. It is rhetoric. But the woeful and the hateful need to be reminded time and again of these latest availble numbers:
> 
> in USD
> *China 4 Trillion*
> *HK 316 Bln*
> *Taiwan 423 Bln*
> 
> *india 307 Bln*
> Turkey 125 Bln


----------



## Krueger

*4/13/2014

Nothing is going right for Hangzhou at this moment.Walmart will be closing its Zhaohui store in that city on April 23 as a part of its overall plan to dump marginal locations—about 9% of the total—in China.*

Thanks to the world’s largest retailer, another large block of space in Hangzhou, the capital of Zhejiang province, will go on the market at a time when there is generally too much supply.The problem is especially pronounced in the city’s premium office market.Hangzhou’s Grade A office buildings at the end of 2013 had, according to Jones Lang LaSalle, an average occupancy rate of 30%.

*The real weakness, however, is Hangzhou’s residential sector.The cause is simple: massive overbuilding.Sara Hsu of the State University of New York at New Paltz writes that Hangzhou faces “burgeoning swaths of empty apartment units.”*

Hangzhou’s market has not yet collapsed.There are still secondary sales, for instance.Singapore’s _Straits Times_ reports Allen Zhao, a businessman, has been looking to sell his two-bedroom flat in Hangzhou for 2 million yuan.His neighbor just let go a similar unit for 1.7 million.If Zhao also sells for that amount, he will make a profit, but he will be disappointed.“That is not much more than the price I paid in 2012,” Zhao told the paper.“Now I’m regretting not selling earlier—more bad news about the property market keeps coming in every day.”

New homes also face price pressure.Developers in Hangzhou are now offering deep discounts, and investors and owners are noticing.And not just in that city.“It seems that the 30% price cut in Hangzhou really changed the way Chinese people think about real estate,” writes Anne Stevenson-Yang of J Capital Research, “and I doubt there is any turning back from here.”

Not every developer is offering such deep discounts, but as Stevenson-Yang tells us the city has become the symbol of a market in distress.China Central Television on the first of this month devoted a segment to the problems of the “unstoppable price decrease” in Hangzhou property in its _Economic 30 Minutes_ show, and discounts in that city, the _Wall Street Journal_ notes, could be “a signal of broader market weakness ahead.”

The real estate market in Hangzhou looks like it has just passed an inflection point.It is not so much that fundamentals have deteriorated—they have been weak for some time—as that people’s mentality has changed. 

As state-run China Central Television explained, the problems in Hangzhou, once the world’s largest city, began on February 18.Then, the North Sea Park development began offering deep discounts.Rumors that the developer had cash problems started a chain reaction across the city.It did not matter that North Sea Park issued denials.Other developers began offering either deep discounts or large incentives, but the tactics did not work.By then, there were almost no buyers.

Now, the problem of no buyers is spreading across the country.Sara Hsu notes China’s residential markets are becoming inelastic.“Once consumers stop buying,” she writes, “deep discounts are ineffective in drawing them back.”People aren’t buying because they believe prices will decline further.

According to the National Bureau of Statistics, new home prices across the country are still going up, but percentage increases have now declined for three consecutive months, signaling a peaking.

Official statistics do not seem consistent with the general trend of reports, but in any event severe problems are evidently ahead.The secondary property market has tumbled, with sales falling by more than half in Q1 2014 from the same quarter in 2013.Speculators have either left the domestic market or have sold off holdings.Rich Chinese, now interested in foreign holdings, are also shunning their home market.Foreigners, who own only an infinitesimal portion of China’s property but who are a bellwether nonetheless, are investing at the slowest pace in at least a decade.Middle class Chinese are also largely out of the market.

*And that’s not all.China property trust sales plunged 49.1% in Q1 2014 from the previous quarter, from 99.7 billion yuan in Q4 2013 to 50.7 billion yuan.The precipitous fall was due in part to the failure last month of developer Zhejiang Xingrun Real Estate, which had 3.5 billion yuan of indebtedness.*

Moreover, just about everyone expects more developers to close their doors.For one thing, the central bank is not injecting liquidity as fast as it once did.And interest rates are increasing, the reason why a Finance Ministry one-year bond auction failed on Friday.Many private developers had gambled that property prices would rise faster than interest rates, but that now looks like a losing bet. Zhejiang Xingrun, for one, became insolvent after it had borrowed at ultra high rates.

*China is at the point where problems are feeding on themselves.Pessimism about property, which accounts for about 15% of China’s gross domestic product, is beginning to affect the broader economy.Declining property values look scary, despite cheery statements from government officials who assure us the property bubble is “not big”or analysts who say that the problems are not “systemic.”But the Chinese don’t look like they are buying either of those views.“If this continues, it will have immense impact on the whole Chinese economy,” saysan unidentified Hangzhou real estate salesman on Economic 30 Minutes.“Without question, everyone thinks there is a bubble.”*

The People’s Republic in the “reform era” has not suffered a nationwide property crash.Analysts say the problems in Hangzhou are “regional,” but now fundamentals and market sentiment either are or will be pushing markets down across the People’s Republic.

“The banking system and the shadow banking system are becoming concerned about exposure,” says David Cui of Bank of America BAC -2.17%.“Once people refuse to provide credit to developers, their balance sheets will be under pressure, forcing them to cut prices.Once enough of them cut prices, fewer people would buy because most people buy property only when they think the price is going up.If this persists, it will turn into a vicious loop.”

Premier Li Keqiang has a few tools at his disposal, but they look insufficient to stop a general collapse of property prices across the country.The problems, deferred from late 2008 with massive state spending, have simply become too large.And we must remember that he works inside a complex, collective political system that is generally unable to meet challenges swiftly.

*But that does not matter.There is little any leader can do.Collapses occur when people lose confidence.That is now happening in China.*

China Property Collapse Has Begun - Forbes


----------



## S10

They've been saying the same crap for a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BoQ77

Domestic consumption would be rapidly down. 
Bad debt rises ... 

Everything bad seem to start ...


----------



## cirr

*Korea's investment in China falling behind Japan, may lose future market share: KITA report *

2014/04/13 16:26

SEOUL, April 13 (Yonhap) -- South Korean companies' investment in China is lagging further behind that of Japanese firms, and their areas of investment raise concerns that they will be edged out by their Japanese rivals in the consumer market, a trade report said Sunday.

A report by the Beijing office of the Korea International Trade Association (KITA) showed Japanese companies invested US$52.9 billion in China over the 10-year period of 2004-2013, about 1.5 times more than the $36.15 billion by their South Korean counterparts.

"South Korea's proportion in China's foreign direct investment dropped to 2.6 percent last year from 10.3 percent in 2004," a KITA official said, without giving his name.

Japan began to overtake South Korea in 2005. In the year prior, South Korea had outdone its neighbor in Chinese investment by $800 million.

For three years from 2011, the amount of investment by Japan increased notably, the KITA report showed. Japan put in a total of $20.74 billion compared to $8.54 billion by South Korea.

The areas of investment also differed widely, the report showed, a factor officials said may sideline South Korea further in competition with Japan.

South Korean companies tended to invest in the manufacturing sector while Japan chose the distribution and service segments. Japan's investment in the latter two accounted for 26 percent of the total, comparable to 10.8 percent for South Korea.

The difference is that Japan is focused more in the consumption market that is likely to see explosive future growth in China, and should the gap widen, South Korea may lose its leading consumer market share, the KITA official said.

"We need to think about the fast-growing local consumption market in China and reassess our investment strategy," he said.

(END)

Korea's investment in China falling behind Japan, may lose future market share: KITA report


----------



## cirr

*Taiwan firms falling behind South Korean counterparts in China *

WantChinaTimes‎ - 7 hours ago

*South Korean* companies have become major competitors to Taiwanese firms operating in *China*, reports our sister paper *China* Times.

Taiwan firms falling behind South Korean counterparts in China｜Markets｜Business｜WantChinaTimes.com


----------



## Edison Chen

South Korea and Taiwan companies are direct competitors in electronic industry.


----------



## Globenim

S10 said:


> They've been saying the same crap for a decade.



And they will keep saying it the next 20 years until their children have to take over the burden

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raphael

Why has China's collapse 'begun' 2357098274590 times in the past few years? Were all the other times false starts?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eazzy

Gordon Chang again...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sincity

Right now China don't waste trillions in fighting any war, why you think China will collapse? China may slow their economy growth but not likely cause their economy to collapse. China right now in much better economy compare to 10 yrs ago, nothing in short of a major war and complete isolation from the world to cause China economy to collapse itself.


----------



## armchairPrivate

BBC News - China group buys $6bn Glencore Peru copper mine

China group buys $6bn Glencore Peru copper mine

A Chinese consortium is buying Glencore Xstrata's copper mine in Peru in a $6bn (£3.6bn) all-cash deal, marking one of China's largest mining acquisitions.

The consortium is led by MMG Limited and includes China's Citic Metal.

The acquisition is subject to regulatory approvals but all parties expect the deal to be done by the end of September.

@shuttler that loudmouth is at it again, eh!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Beijing grade-A office prices rise in Q1*
English.news.cn 2014-04-14 00:09:4


*Link*
 
BEIJING, April 13 (Xinhua) -- Bucking the trend of a cooling down property market across China, rents and sales price of grade-A office space in Beijing edged up in the first quarter, said the world's leading real estate consulting company DTZ.


Beijing's average grade-A office rents climbed to 301.03 yuan (about 49 U.S. dollars) per square meter in the first quarter, up 0.7 percent from the previous quarter, the company said in a latest report.

In the first three months, the overall average sales price for grade-A office space in Beijing saw a 0.7-percent increase over the prior quarter to 63,936 yuan per square meter.

"Looking forward, we expect about 300,000 square meters of new office space to be launched by the end of 2014, which will help meet the demand. However, leasable space in core districts is still rare and we expect rents to increase steadily in 2014," it noted. 





Srinivas said:


> @shuttler you post got reported .... I do not want to make your life miserable here ....
> 
> It is futile to argue with such low lives ....



you are reported!



armchairPrivate said:


> BBC News - China group buys $6bn Glencore Peru copper mine
> 
> China group buys $6bn Glencore Peru copper mine
> 
> A Chinese consortium is buying Glencore Xstrata's copper mine in Peru in a $6bn (£3.6bn) all-cash deal, marking one of China's largest mining acquisitions.
> 
> The consortium is led by MMG Limited and includes China's Citic Metal.
> 
> The acquisition is subject to regulatory approvals but all parties expect the deal to be done by the end of September.
> 
> @shuttler *that loudmouth is at it again*, eh!?



Pathetic and very miserable!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## armchairPrivate

shuttler said:


> Pathetic and very miserable!



No kidding. Indian Gordon Chang with nothing original to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Yellow River plan approved*
Global Times | 2014-4-14 22:58:01

China's State Council has approved a collaborative plan for developing the Yellow River Delta region, said a statement published on the central government's website Monday.

The region includes cities in North China's Shanxi, Northwest China's Shaanxi and Central China's Henan provinces. The plan aims to build the region into a new growth engine for China's central and western areas.

Local authorities should strengthen cooperation in inter-regional infrastructure development, industrial restructuring, as well as ecological and environmental protection, the statement said.

*Link*





armchairPrivate said:


> No kidding. Indian Gordon Chang with nothing original to say.



Yep! very nasty but a lot less capable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

When walmart leaves,Chinese chains like Hualian 华联, Century Mart 世纪联华, China Resources Vanguard 华润，Renren Le 人人乐, 大润发 RTmart (Taiwan), 易初莲花 Lotus Supercenter (Thai), Carrefoure etc and even some local entrepreneurs can immediately step in

That "as yang" has been bad mouthing about China for a long time.
Good for the real estate market to cool down on a long term perspective making necessary corrections
If the Zhejiang RE collapses let it go under. Its foreclosure will benefit a lot of people who are ready for some bargain houses! 

The property market of China will sustain!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shuttler

*China's top 10 richest cities*
Updated: 2014-02-14 16:16 (chinadaily.com.cn)

*Link*

China Investment Network, a Beijing-based magazine, has come out with a list of China's wealthiest cities by local fiscal revenue in 2013.

The ranking is based on several factors, including size of city, population and industrial structure.

Local fiscal revenue is mainly spent on improving people's livelihoods and keeping public security.

*No 1 Shanghai.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 410.95 billion yuan ($67.81 billion)







*No 2 Beijing.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 366.11 billion yuan






Tian'anmen Square in Beijing is seen in this file photo taken in 2009 . [File Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 3 Tianjin.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 207.8 billion yuan







The memorial gateway named "Jin Men Gu Li" is located in the ancient culture street. Traditional products are sold on this street, Tianjin, China, Dec 10, 2013. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]


*No 4 Shenzhen.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 173.1 billion yuan






​
A sports center in Shenzhen Bay, Shenzhen, Guangdong province, June 15, 2011. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 5 Chongqing.*
Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 169.29 billion yuan






​
A view of a shopping mall decorated to mark New Year in Chongqing, China. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 6 Suzhou.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 133.103 billion yuan








Tourists enjoy Suzhou classical garden. An artist plays Chinese traditional musical instrument on a boat in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, Oct 1, 2011. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 7 Guangzhou.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 114.05 billion yuan





The TV Tower near Pearl River in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, June 22, 2013. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 8 Wuhan.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 97.852 billion yuan







Wuhan Yangtze Grand Bridge in Wuhan, Hubei province is seen in this file photo taken in 2007. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]


*No 9 Hangzhou.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 94.5 billion yuan





Tourists walk around the West Lake in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province in this file photo taken in 2005. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

*No 10 Chengdu.*

Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 89.85 billion yuan




​

People gather to see a fountain show in Tianfu Square in Chengdu, Sichuan province in this file photo taken in 2007. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

I think the above report is rather irrelevant because a lot of changes has happened during 2004-2013

Although it says

*For three years from 2011, the amount of investment by Japan increased notably, the KITA report showed. Japan put in a total of $20.74 billion compared to $8.54 billion by South Korea.*

It dosent reflect the situation of recent trend when the relatiohship of China and japan hits new lows while S Korean's is on fairly good terms with us

Future FDI from japan is grim until a less hawkish japanese pm is in office

Perhaps if the OP can generate the investment trends of japan and s korea respesctively in the recent 3-5 years which can help clarify if FDI from japan is going down and s korea up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

NiceGuy said:


> doomsday ahead for all Chinese . Times for Chinese to realise that they r not 'powerful' and 'rich' like what they think. China is just a Tiger made by Paper



a paper tiger will always $hit on a paper monkey, that's a reality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senheiser

japan has bigger economy than korea 3x times in fact so of course it means bigger investment


----------



## cnleio

Always, China Collapse..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China rebuts 'hard landing' warning*
Global Times | 2014-4-13 23:38:03 
By Li Qiaoyi







Men work in the Guanjiao Tunnel along the Qinghai-Tibet Railway in the Mongolian-Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Haixi, Northwest China's Qinghai Province. Photo: CFP










Vice Finance Minister Zhu Guangyao hit back over the weekend at IMF warnings that the Chinese economy may face the threat of a hard landing.

"In general, we think they [the IMF] are a very professional financial institution, but [due to] some of the methodology used and some traditional thinking, they also need reform," Reuters quoted Zhu as saying Saturday to a group of foreign journalists in Washington DC on the sidelines of the annual spring meetings of the IMF and World Bank.

Christine Lagarde, managing director of the IMF, used the term "hard landing" when she warned of the risk facing China's economy in the IMF's Global Policy Agenda, which was released in Washington DC on Thursday.

The risk was small according to the IMF report, but it urged China to be alert to risks in its shadow banking system. 

The Chinese government is taking action to cope with financial risk, Zhu said. 

"While local government debt is manageable, the Chinese authorities will continue to ensure that local government financing will be tightly regulated, transparent and sustainable," Yi Gang, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China (PBC), the country's central bank, said in his statement delivered Saturday at the International Monetary and Financial Committee meeting during the annual spring meetings. 

The Chinese government will maintain the stability and continuity of macroeconomic policies to achieve stable growth, while continuing efforts to rebalance the economy and deepen reforms, read Yi's statement posted on the IMF's website.

"The hard landing warning is undoubtedly exaggerated, as the fundamentals of the economy remain strong enough to ensure that the overall growth will be kept within healthy limits," Xu Hongcai, director of the Department of Information under the China Center for International Economic Exchanges (CCIEE), a Beijing-based think tank, told the Global Times on Sunday.

The central government has rolled out a raft of pro-growth measures that include investment in railroads and renovation of run-down areas, which Xu said would protect against a sudden downturn.

There are concerns about banks' troubled assets, as the asset quality of some enterprises could further deteriorate amid the economic slowdown and sluggish demand. However, there is little chance of a surge in risk, Zhang Lei, a Beijing-based macroeconomic analyst with Minsheng Securities, told the Global Times on Sunday.

The Chinese government still has enough resources to deal with financial risk, Zhang noted. 

Multi-faceted capital market solutions such as asset securitization will help ease concerns over banks' off-balance sheet accumulated leverage, he said, noting that China's banks generally grant secured loans based on collateral rather than unsecured ones simply based on applicants' credit.

Instead of being a drag on the near-term economic growth, the new leadership's reform blueprint will help safeguard the economy against any hard landing, analysts said.

China's growth potential will be enhanced with deepened reforms in an all-round manner, stressed Xu of CCIEE.

The government has already released a number of reform measures and more reforms are in the pipeline, economists at UBS Securities said in a research note sent to the Global Times on Friday, toning down fears that the country may decelerate its pace of reform because of growth concerns.

The near-term reforms will serve to guard the bottom line of China's growth target, the economists said.

In his statement, the PBC's Yi also reiterated the commitment to financial reforms.

In addition to a continuation of the yuan's foreign exchange rate reform, "the market-based interest rate reform will also proceed, with deposit rates being liberalized in the medium term. And a deposit insurance scheme will be set up in due course," Yi said, pointing to a more gradual approach to pushing forward with interest rate reforms. 

*Link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Its not easy for huge Economies to simply crash. Hell, even Pakistan has been on verge of Bankrupcy numerous times. Still going on. But Pakistan is running its economy with everyone's help.

China can atmost loose its tremendous growth percentage but not crash. Its not that simple economically.

If u ask me, I forsee a shift in Chinese style of Business to counter this slump. Chinese will die without its huge Manufacturing Industry and to sustain it, it needs customers and orders. With India on the verge of its Manufacturing resurgence post 2018 after completing of DMIC and infra revamp, West is gonna meet its demand from India due to its love with India and current cheapness of Indian market compared to Chinese. China can now focus on other developing countries to build its Industry like Japs are doing in form of JICA. Thats aa sofisticated and high earning model.

Times have changed, so has economic situations. Its High tym India takes over China role and China takes over Japanese role to sustain in International Market.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## DoTell

China's economy has as much chance to collapse as India "shines" . Both have been predicted a million times but neither has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

shuttler said:


> *No 4 Shenzhen.*
> 
> Local fiscal revenue in 2013: 173.1 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A sports center in Shenzhen Bay, Shenzhen, Guangdong province, June 15, 2011. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]



The other day when I was going through my Chinese lesson and the word 深圳 shen1zhen4 came up and when I looked for the character translation of the name it was 深_shen1_ deep; depth; far; very, extreme 圳_zhen4_ furrow in field, small drainage ditch

Shenzhen, from a small fishing village to a large city in a span of couple of decades.

UAE, is also similar from a number of small fishing villages or towns in each emirate to a nation counted as between developing and developed country (if not developed) in a span of couple of decades.

Why I am giving the example of Shenzhen and UAE is because one had a big population and the other had very little population both are contrary to each other, the only thing common between them is the far sightedness of the leadership to develop their respective nations.

Some say Pakistan’s population is an hurdle towards development, but the above proves on the contrary. The only hurdle towards the development of Pakistan is our leadership (politicians). Countries have developed from under developed countries to developed countries, whereas we have moved from developing towards what?

There are numerous other examples as well where countries have population a little less than Pakistan and the land area is around half of Pakistan but the countries fall under developed countries.

加油中国，祝你永远越来越发展。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Al Bhatti said:


> The other day when I was going through my Chinese lesson and the word 深圳 shen1zhen4 came up and when I looked for the character translation of the name it was 深_shen1_ deep; depth; far; very, extreme 圳_zhen4_ furrow in field, small drainage ditch
> 
> Shenzhen, from a small fishing village to a large city in a span of couple of decades.
> 
> UAE, is also similar from a number of small fishing villages or towns in each emirate to a nation counted as between developing and developed country (if not developed) in a span of couple of decades.
> 
> Why I am giving the example of Shenzhen and UAE is because one had a big population and the other had very little population both are contrary to each other, the only thing common between them is the far sightedness of the leadership to develop their respective nations.
> 
> Some say Pakistan’s population is an hurdle towards development, but the above proves on the contrary. The only hurdle towards the development of Pakistan is our leadership (politicians). Countries have developed from under developed countries to developed countries, whereas we have moved from developing towards what?
> 
> There are numerous other examples as well where countries have population a little less than Pakistan and the land area is around half of Pakistan but the countries fall under developed countries.
> 
> 加油中国，祝你永远越来越发展。



Thank you!
Advance Pakistan with us!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese scientists make flat surface behave like spherical antenna*

Scientists make flat surface behave like spherical antenna | Christian Science Monitor

"*Scientists make flat surface behave like spherical antenna*
Scientists create an artificial surface that can bend and focus electromagnetic waves like an antenna
By Sudeshna Chowdhury, Staff writer / April 15, 2014





The prototype of the fabricated metasurface lens shown with simulated x components of electric fields at 9 GHz with the source placed at the bottom left, right and center of the lens. (Credit: T.J. Cui/Southeast University Nanjing)

Researchers from China have created artificial surfaces that can bend and focus electromagnetic waves just like an antenna.

By arranging a large collection of tiny, metallic, U-shaped structures on the surface of a dielectric material, the team manufactured what they are calling "the first broadband transformation optics metasurface lens." The new lens has properties not found in nature.

The unique lens was engineered to mimic the properties of a Luneburg lens, a spherical lens first developed in the 1940s. Most lenses made up of single materials, such as plastic or glass, can uniformly bend light. The refractive index of a lens depends on what material it is made of. Glass, for example, has a refractive index higher than than of quartz. But in a Luneburg lens, the refractive index varies across its spherical surface, so the light bends depending on which part it hits.

Also, a typical Luneburg lens is unusual because it “can focus plane waves to a point at the edge of the lens, or radiate waves of the point source with high directivities, according to the findings of the study published in the journal of Applied Physics Letters on April 14, 2014.

Simply put, such a lens is capable of focusing light or electromagnetic waves to an “off-axis point at the edge of the lens." This means that the lens doesn’t directly focus light in front of it or behind it like a normal lens does. It can also direct electromagnetic waves coming from a nearby point source and radiate them in a particular direction.

Luneburg lenses have a wide range of applications as radar reflectors and as microwave antennae.

But the spherical nature of a Luneburg lens limits its use in other applications, Tie Jun Cui from Southeast University in Nanjing, China and an author on the paper said in a press release.

Therefore, the idea was to create a lens which would be flat yet it would have all the properties of a Luneburg lens.

"We now have three systematical designing methods to manipulate the surface waves with inhomogeneous metasurfaces, the geometric optics, holographic optics, and transformation optics," Dr. Cui said. 'These technologies can be combined to exploit more complicated applications.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Let's hear it, false data, propaganda, it's a bubble, shadow banking, Chinese suck, you suck, you will crash, CCP is done, what else am I missing here? Got to be something.

As it turns out, we don't care what you think, we will continue to advance, and you can continue to say what you will. 



China's economy expanded by 7.4% in the first quarter of the year, better than what many were expecting.

But it is a slowdown from 7.7% growth in the final quarter of last year.

Other data released with the gross domestic product (GDP) figure showed industrial output rising 8.8% in March from one year ago.

Retail sales for the month of March spiked by 12.2%, underscoring China's efforts to boost economic growth via domestic consumption.

Last year China set its growth target for 2014 at 7.5%, part of efforts to stabilise the economy after years of fast-paced expansion.

China's growth data is closely watched around the region. A slowdown could hurt Asian economies especially those which export commodities and industrial components to the world's second largest economy.

A sluggish start for the year is not uncommon, due to the Lunar New Year holiday when many businesses and factories shut down operations for about two weeks.

But recent data from the manufacturing as well as industrial sectors have been weak, raising fears of a prolonged slowdown.

Economic boosters
Amid these concerns, China has recently taken more steps to give a jolt to its economy.

A mini-stimulus measure announced earlier this month will see Beijing extending a tax break for small and medium-sized companies, and ramping up spending on China's railway infrastructure.

In addition, the mainland also took steps to open up its capital markets by announcing a tie-up with Hong Kong, allowing for cross-border stock investment. The pilot scheme is scheduled to take off in about six months.

And in January, China launched a free-trade zone in Shanghai, seen as a test bed for reforms in key areas of the economy, such as the financial and telecom sectors which previously were tightly controlled by the government.

China also said it will allow foreign firms to make gaming consoles within the free-trade zone and sell them across China - lifting a ban on gaming consoles which had been in place since 2000.




China doubled the daily trading band for its currency this year to 2%
Bottoming out?
Analysts are hopeful that the Chinese economy has bottomed out, and will perform better later in the year.

Julian Evans-Pritchard from Capital Economics said: ``Chinese growth held up better than expected last quarter and there are signs that downwards pressure on growth has eased somewhat.''

"While Q1 GDP growth slowed, we believe that the growth momentum has stabilised in March. Port throughput data and our field study also suggest that China's trade may have bottomed out, and will become more resilient than what the current headline numbers suggest," said Zhou Hao who covers the Chinese economy for ANZ in Shanghai.

China's trade figures for March had shown a sharp drop in both imports and exports.

Earlier this month the World Bank lowered its growth forecast for the Chinese economy this year to 7.6% for this year from a previous prediction of 7.7%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

We don't give a fxxxck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sourya Kharb

It's not bad at all  I mean look at India GDP because of Fcuking Congress it is at 4.7 % only 
I hope when Modi will come it will increase to 8%


----------



## seven7seven

If people don't get it by now, China has the strongest economy because it is a real economy, unlike many other so called developed economies that are leveraged on huge debts. Yes, China has debt too but most of it is internal and owed to internal institutions. There's nothing complicated about real economics. When you make many real goods and sell them, that generates real wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hari prasad will be jealous of this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

This is great considering that we are in the midst of a major restructuring and rebalancing drive that will set the course for sustainable growth in years to come。

And with the stimulus package now being put in place，the economy will grow 7.5% or thereabout in 2014 as planned。


----------



## he-man

Beast said:


> Hari prasad will be jealous of this news.



He must be banging his head right now

We gotta get our act together too,fcking congress has ruined everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> He must be banging his head right now
> 
> We gotta get our act together too,fcking congress has ruined everything



Koi baat nahi we still have a lot of potential
Aur acche din toh anne hi wale hai



Genesis said:


> *Let's hear it, false data, propaganda, it's a bubble, shadow banking, Chinese suck, you suck, you will crash, CCP is done, what else am I missing here*? Got to be something.
> 
> As it turns out, we don't care what you think, we will continue to advance, and you can continue to say what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> China's economy expanded by 7.4% in the first quarter of the year, better than what many were expecting.
> 
> But it is a slowdown from 7.7% growth in the final quarter of last year.
> 
> Other data released with the gross domestic product (GDP) figure showed industrial output rising 8.8% in March from one year ago.
> 
> Retail sales for the month of March spiked by 12.2%, underscoring China's efforts to boost economic growth via domestic consumption.
> 
> Last year China set its growth target for 2014 at 7.5%, part of efforts to stabilise the economy after years of fast-paced expansion.
> 
> China's growth data is closely watched around the region. A slowdown could hurt Asian economies especially those which export commodities and industrial components to the world's second largest economy.
> 
> A sluggish start for the year is not uncommon, due to the Lunar New Year holiday when many businesses and factories shut down operations for about two weeks.
> 
> But recent data from the manufacturing as well as industrial sectors have been weak, raising fears of a prolonged slowdown.
> 
> Economic boosters
> Amid these concerns, China has recently taken more steps to give a jolt to its economy.
> 
> A mini-stimulus measure announced earlier this month will see Beijing extending a tax break for small and medium-sized companies, and ramping up spending on China's railway infrastructure.
> 
> In addition, the mainland also took steps to open up its capital markets by announcing a tie-up with Hong Kong, allowing for cross-border stock investment. The pilot scheme is scheduled to take off in about six months.
> 
> And in January, China launched a free-trade zone in Shanghai, seen as a test bed for reforms in key areas of the economy, such as the financial and telecom sectors which previously were tightly controlled by the government.
> 
> China also said it will allow foreign firms to make gaming consoles within the free-trade zone and sell them across China - lifting a ban on gaming consoles which had been in place since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China doubled the daily trading band for its currency this year to 2%
> Bottoming out?
> Analysts are hopeful that the Chinese economy has bottomed out, and will perform better later in the year.
> 
> Julian Evans-Pritchard from Capital Economics said: ``Chinese growth held up better than expected last quarter and there are signs that downwards pressure on growth has eased somewhat.''
> 
> "While Q1 GDP growth slowed, we believe that the growth momentum has stabilised in March. Port throughput data and our field study also suggest that China's trade may have bottomed out, and will become more resilient than what the current headline numbers suggest," said Zhou Hao who covers the Chinese economy for ANZ in Shanghai.
> 
> China's trade figures for March had shown a sharp drop in both imports and exports.
> 
> Earlier this month the World Bank lowered its growth forecast for the Chinese economy this year to 7.6% for this year from a previous prediction of 7.7%.


You forgot fake stats 
Kidding dude 
There are good non hating Indians to who want excellent ties with china 
Hope to see china become a first world country soon


----------



## Srinivas

It is the momentum of the earlier quarters that has made this stat possible .... the effect of present happening in China will be seen in the next quarters.

Chinese economy is slowing down and it will continue this trend in the coming years for sure.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Now Indians blaming congress who started this economic revaluation of there..... 

India *** on fire who said that china is dying...


----------



## BoQ77

seven7seven said:


> If people don't get it by now, China has the strongest economy because it is a real economy, unlike many other so called developed economies that are leveraged on huge debts. Yes, China has debt too but most of it is internal and owed to internal institutions. There's nothing complicated about real economics. When you make many real goods and sell them, that generates real wealth.



Chinese companies and people absorb huge debts too, pal !!!
The situation is really bad, indeed ...

Almost related to ineffective investment into real estates, public investment, state-budget. corruption, offshore accounts


----------



## he-man

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Now Indians blaming congress who started this economic revaluation of there.....
> 
> India *** on fire who said that china is dying...



Go and try to produce steel before trying to compete with india


----------



## shuttler

*4/16/2014 *
*China's Economic Growth Rate Slows But Is Still Among The World's Best*

If like me you’re a follower of Gordon Chang’s columns about China at Forbes.com (for instance last month’s “China’s Currency Plunges, Signaling Tumbling Economy”), you might have expected today’s new GDP report to show a big decline in growth. Gordon, of course, is the author of the book “The Coming Collapse of China” and a long-time China skeptic who rarely if ever fails to provoke.

Yet China isn’t tumbling or collapsing. GDP growth in the first quarter expanded 7.4% from a year earlier, the government reported today. True, that was the lowest in 18 months, and a decline from 7.7% in the first quarter of 2013. Most countries in the world, however, would be perfectly happy to have what passes for slowing GDP growth in China. The increase was helped by gains in industrial production, investment and retail spending.

To be sure, China faces a long and well-reported list of economic, social and political problems commensurate with its standing as the world’s most populous country and a nation that has notched up the world’s best growth record in the past 30 years. Not the least of its problems is an overbuilt property market and debt connected to it.

But the job creation that underpins the stability of the government requires growth. Whether its fiscal policy, monetary policy or other means, authorities have plenty of tools at their disposal to address their much-discussed problems and at the same time work to keep growth on a reasonably stable track. So while an easing of growth appears likely in the near term, economic collapse or anything like it probably isn’t.

*LINK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

China's economy outpaced market estimates in the first quarter of 2014, but economists cautioned that downward pressure remains, and targeted measures are needed to ensure growth falls within a proper range.

The nation's gross domestic product (GDP) rose 7.4 percent year on year to 12.82 trillion yuan (2.08 trillion US dollars) in the first quarter, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) revealed on Wednesday.

Market estimates had put first-quarter growth at 7.3 percent.

The figures suggest growth in the world's second-largest economy in early 2014 was stable and that the economy was generally in good health, as Chinese authorities promoted reforms, innovation, restructuring and improvement of people's well-being, according to the NBS.

However, the 7.4-percent growth was slow compared to the 7.7-percent growth in the fourth quarter of 2013 and marked the lowest quarterly growth level since the third quarter of 2012. The figure still outperformed the 6.6-percent growth in the first quarter of 2009, when the global financial crisis wreaked havoc.

Economists said the weaker growth suggested heavier downward pressure on the economy, but that the growth rate was still within a reasonable range.

"I predicted the first-quarter GDP growth to be between 7.2 and 7.3 percent. Though slower, I don't think this level of growth is unbearable," said Wang Jun, a senior researcher at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

The economic slowdown came with slower investment and industrial output. Other data jointly released with the GDP figures on Wednesday showed industrial output growth slowed to 8.7 percent in the first quarter.

During the same period, fixed asset investment growth gained 17.6 percent and retail sales expanded 12 percent, while the average per capita disposable income of both urban and rural residents grew 8.6 percent year on year.

These figures, alongside a one-percent drop in the nation's exports and imports in the first quarter and slower power consumption growth, made some economists concerned that a slowdown may extend to next quarter. They wondered how the government would respond to secure stable growth that ensures employment.

Rather than a heavy short-term dose of stimulus, the government prefers "mini stimulus" programs with an eye toward medium and long-term development, some of which have already been announced by the Chinese government since March. These include a new urbanization plan and investment projects in public service sectors.

Wang pointed to measures taken by authorities targeting tax reductions and simplification of administrative procedures, as well as their plans to step up railway investment and renovation of shanty towns.

"These measures aim to stabilize growth. I think the economic momentum will increase from the second quarter and there's no need to worry the economy will slide out of control," he said.

Niu Li, an economist at the State Information Center, said that the government is poised to take fine-tuning measures and deepen reforms that are conducive to growth and market confidence, such as reducing taxes and financing costs of companies.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said earlier this month that China has the capabilities and confidence to keep its economy functioning within the proper range.

China has set this year's economic growth target at about 7.5 percent, but the government is giving the target less emphasis. Premier Li said that as long as employment is sufficient and there are no major fluctuations, actual GDP growth will be considered to be within the proper range, even if slightly higher or lower than the target.

Statistics showed that urban employment continued to increase, individual income, corporate profits and fiscal revenue registered steady growth, and consumer prices remained stable.

NBS data also showed a total of 2.88 million new jobs were filled by migrant workers in the first quarter, up 1.7 percent year on year.

Chang Jian, chief economist at Barclays, predicted a recovery of the Chinese economy in the second quarter.

"March's new loans and total financing support the view that financing channels remain open to stabilize growth as demand recovers," Chang said.

Data showed China's new yuan-denominated lending came in better than expected, totaling 1.05 trillion yuan in March, up from 644.5 billion yuan in February. First-quarter new yuan loans totaled 3.01 trillion yuan, up 259.2 billion yuan year on year.

The economic slowdown also came amid mild inflation in the first quarter, with the consumer price index, the main gauge of inflation, rising 2.3 percent.

Chang forecast benign inflation to continue in the coming months, which leaves room for the central bank in tooling reserve requirement ratio cuts and even interest rate cuts if growth is disappointing in the second quarter.


China's first quarter GDP grows 7.4 pct - BUSINESS - Latest News - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Not bad. 

We need to keep our GDP growth above 7% for the next decade at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

first three month we got GDP 2.08 trillion US dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

BBC News - China's economy grows 7.4% in 2014 Q1, better than forecast


----------



## BoQ77

*The richest man in Asia is selling everything in China*
by Simon Black on April 16, 2014






April 16, 2014
Sovereign Valley Farm, Chile

Here’s a guy you want to bet on– Li Ka-Shing.

Li is reportedly the richest person in Asia with a net worth well in excess of $30 billion, much of which he made being a shrewd property investor.

Li Ka-Shing was investing in mainland China back in the early 90s, way back before it became the trendy thing to do. *Now, Li wants out of China. All of it. *

Since August of last year, he’s dumped billions of dollars worth of his Chinese holdings. The latest is the $928 million sale of the Pacific Place shopping center in Beijing– this deal was inked just days ago.

Once the deal concludes, Li will no longer have any major property investments in mainland China.

*This isn’t a person who became wealthy by being flippant and scared. So what does he see that nobody else seems to be paying much attention to? 


Simple. China’s credit crunch.A*

After years of unprecedented monetary expansion that has put the economy in a precarious state, the Chinese government has been desperately trying to reign in credit growth.

The _shadow_ banking system alone is now worth 84% of GDP according to an estimate by JP Morgan. The IMF pegs total private credit at 230% of GDP, jumping by 100% in the last few years.

Historically, growth rates of these proportions have nearly always been followed by severe financial crises. And Chinese leaders are doing their best to engineer a ‘soft landing’.

If they’re successful, the world will _only_ see major drops in global growth, stocks, property, and commodity prices.

If they fail, the spillover could become pandemic.

This isn’t important just for Asian property tycoons like Li Ka-Shing. Even if you don’t know Guangzhou from Hangzhou from Quanzhou, there are implications for the entire world.

Here in Chile is a great example.

Chile is among the top copper producers worldwide, China among its top consumers. With a major slowdown in China, however, copper prices have dropped considerably.

Consequently, the Chilean economy has slowed. The peso is down nearly 10% against the US dollar in recent months, and the central bank is slashing rates trying to prop up growth.

There are similar situations playing out across the globe.

Not to mention, China could put the entire global financial system on its back just by dumping a portion of its Treasuries in order to defend the yuan.

Now, you’d think that a major credit crunch with far-reaching consequences in the world’s second largest economy, its largest manufacturer, and its largest holder of US dollar reserves, would be constant front-page news.

But it’s not.

Most traditional investors are unaware that what’s happening in China will likely have far greater implications to their investment portfolios than the policies of Janet Yellen and Barack Obama combined. At least for now.

And folks who don’t see this coming and keep buying at the all-time high may see their portfolios turned upside down. Quickly.

At the same time, some investors who are conservative and cashed up may realize a real ‘blood in the streets’ moment.

Again, using Chile as an example, I’m starting to see over-leveraged property owners coming to the market in droves ready to make a deal. This is great news because my shareholders and I are able to buy far more property with US dollars than we could even just six months ago.

I expect this trend to hold given that China is just at the beginning of its process.

It’s said that the Chinese word for “crisis” is a combination of “danger” and “opportunity”.

This isn’t entirely accurate. ‘Weiji’ can have several meanings, but is probably best translated as ‘dangerous’ and ‘crucial point’.

We may certainly be at that crucial point, and now might be a good time to take another look at your finances and consider selling before a major crash. The richest man in Asia certainly thinks so.


----------



## shuttler

*China's Q1 fiscal revenue up 9.3%*
English.news.cn 2014-04-17 19:36:4

*Link*

*BEIJING*, April 17 (Xinhua) -- China's fiscal revenue climbed 9.3 percent year on year in the first quarter of 2014 to reach 3.5 trillion yuan (568.71 billion U.S. dollars), the Ministry of Finance (MOF) said on Thursday.


Central government revenue stood at 1.55 trillion yuan, up 6.4 percent year on year. Local government revenue stood at 1.95 trillion yuan, up 11.8 percent from the same period last year, the MOF said.

However, last month saw a year-on-year decline of 1.4 percent in central fiscal revenue as a result of slowing economic growth and increasing export tax rebates, according to the MOF.

The country's fiscal expenditure in the first three months rose 12.6 percent from the same period last year to 3.04 trillion yuan, the ministry said.

From January to March, double-digit expenditure growth was realized in agriculture, forestry, water conservancy, social security, employment, medical care and education.

 
*China's consumption to continue booming: MOC*
English.news.cn 2014-04-17 

*Link*

*BEIJING*, April 17 (Xinhua) -- A Ministry of Commerce spokesman has predicted that multiple factors will drive China's consumption growth this year, after new data showed surging retail sales in the country.


People's rising income coupled with the new consumption power emerging amid China's urbanization and industrialization processes will both support consumption growth, Shen Danyang said at a press conference in Beijing on Thursday.

Government data released on Wednesday showed that the average per capita disposable income of both urban and rural residents grew 8.6 percent year on year in the first quarter of 2014.

Meanwhile, rising consumption of healthcare, travel, entertainment and information products as well as booming online shopping will further the trend, Shen said.

"We are basically optimistic in our view of the overall consumption market for this year," the spokesman said.

His remarks came after official data showed on Wednesday that the country's retail sales grew 12 percent year on year to 6.21 trillion yuan (1.01 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first quarter.

Shen said that the growth was boosted by the rapid expansion of online shopping, robust consumption in the catering sector, as well as purchases of electronic gadgets and travel packages.

The government data showed retail sales in rural areas rose 12.8 percent in the first quarter from the same period last year. Retail sales in urban areas climbed 11.8 percent in the same period.

 
*China's industrial production picks up in March*
English.news.cn 2014-04-16 

*Link*

*BEIJING*, April 16 (Xinhua) -- China's industrial value added expanded by 8.8 percent in March from an average growth of 8.6 percent in the Jan-Feb period, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Wednesday.


The value added of state-owned enterprises saw a 4.6-percent growth year on year in March, while that of joint stock companies expanded by 10.1 percent, according to the NBS data.

Last month, the value added of the manufacturing sector grew by 9.9 percent, while that of the mining industry grew by 2.9 percent.

The NBS said that industrial value added in March grew by 8.6, 7.9 and 10.4 percent in east, central and west China, respectively.

However, industrial value added in the first quarter slowed by 0.8 percentage points from the same period last year to a 8.7-percent growth, according to the official figures.

"March industrial production growth rose as expected, but we believe the rebound will be temporary," said Zhang Zhiwei, chief China economist with Japan's Nomura Securities.

Lu Zhengwei, chief economist at the Industrial Bank, attributed the sluggishness in industrial enterprises in the first quarter mainly to over-valued Renminbi.

"Reform in the exchange rate mechanism remains one of the priorities," said Lu.

China uses industrial value added to measure business activities of designated large enterprises each with an annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (3.26 million U.S. dollars).

The total profits of such enterprises reached 779.3 billion yuan in the Jan-Feb period, up 9.4 percent year on year. The growth rate was lower than that for the whole of 2013, which stood at 12.2 percent. But it was notably higher than that for December.

Official data showed that the purchasing managers' index for the country's manufacturing sector rose to 50.3 percent in March, up from 50.2 percent in February. An improving reading indicates expansion in the manufacturing sector.

Along with slowed industrial production growth, the service sector continued to grow in the first three months and make a larger contribution to GDP growth.

NBS spokesman Sheng Laiyun said the trend indicated that the Chinese economy is shifting from an industry-led growth to a service-led one.

"We should adopt a new perspective to see the changes in the Chinese economy," said Sheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Chinese incomes continue surging in Q1*
English.news.cn 2014-04-16 12:32:18 

*Link*
 
*BEIJING*, April 16 (Xinhua) -- The average incomes of China's urban and rural residents continued to rise in the first quarter of 2014, revealed the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Wednesday.


The average per capita disposable income rose 11.1 percent year on year to 5,562 yuan (908.82 U.S. dollars) in the first quarter. Deducting inflation, the actual growth was 8.6 percent, according to the NBS.

The income gap between urban and rural residents narrowed with the actual income growth in rural China 2.9 percentage points higher than that in its urban areas in the first quarter, according to the NBS.

The average urban resident's per-capita disposable income reached 8,155 yuan in the first quarter. Deducting inflation, the actual growth was 7.2 percent year on year, according to the NBS. The average rural resident's per-capita cash income was 3,224 yuan. Deducting inflation, the actual growth rate was 10.1 percent year on year.

More peasants are leaving their hometown to work in other places, according to the NBS.

About 169.33 million peasants were working outside their hometown at the end of March, up 1.7 percent year on year. Their average income was 2,681 yuan per month at the end of March, up 10.1 percent year on year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Nuclear plants to get the nod
*
Last Updated: 2014-04-21

China Daily

_Major projects to ensure power supply in coastal areas, boost economic growth_

China is quickening its approvals for nuclear energy and will launch projects in coastal areas to ensure energy security and economic growth, according to the State Energy Commission. In a statement released on Sunday, the commission said it discussed strategic problems in the development of the energy resources industry as well as some major projects. The launch of new projects will resume at the proper time and will adopt the highest international safety standards, according to the commission, which met on Friday. The latest approvals of nuclear plants and other energy projects are part of the government's plan to push economic growth with minimal measures.

As the fastest-growing atomic energy nation, China will launch another 800 gigawatts of capacity for nuclear power this year, according to the National Energy Administration. That is in stark contrast to the two reactors with 221 gigawatts of capacity approved in 2013. Even so, experts argue that the country's reliance on nuclear power is still small. Its 20 reactors in operation contributed only 1.2 percent of the country's energy use in 2013, much lower than the world's average of 9.8 percent. Lin Boqiang, director of the Xiamen-based China Center for Energy Economic Research, said the central government has sent a clear signal that it is hastening the approval process of nuclear plants, which can increase clean power generation. Considering that wind and solar power still account for a small percentage of the country's power generation, nuclear power is the most effective choice for China, said Lin.

At Friday's meeting, the commission also announced its intention to start other energy projects including "reasonable" hydropower projects, if environmental protection and resident resettlement can be ensured.

Ultrahigh-voltage power transmission lines were also included in the plan this year. After completion, this technology - which refers to 1,000-volt A/C transmission or 800-volt D/C transmission - can transmit a large capacity of power from western provinces to energy-consuming areas in the east. Zhang Zhengling, deputy director of the State Grid's development and planning department, has said the lines are a way to optimize the distribution system, increase the efficient use of clean energy and improve the eco-environment in central and eastern China. As of January, China had completed the construction of five ultrahigh-voltage transmission lines. Two more had been submitted for approval and another six were in the works. The measure is also considered effective for combating smog in major cities as it allows long-distance transmission of electricity instead of coal.

Lin from the energy research center said China's energy reform is focused on sustainable development that can ease environmental problems and improve air quality. "That will lead to the reform of clean energy development and reduce the percentage of coal in the primary energy consumption mix," he said. "Coal consumption will not decrease in China because of its huge consumption base, but its share in the total energy consumption is reducing year by year," Lin said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Largest Radio Telescope in Progress in Guizhou*
2014-04-20 18:28:20 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Sun Wanming






A distant view of the world's largest radio telescope under construction in southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo: cntv.cn]

The world's largest radio telescope, currently under construction in southwest China's Guizhou province, has seen the completion of its outer steel framework.

The radio telescope has a bowl-shape surface measuring 500 meters in diameter, as large as 30 football pitches. The project is scheduled to be finished by September, 2016.











The world's largest radio telescope in southwest China's Guizhou province has completed the construction of its outer steel framework. [Photo: cntv.cn]


----------



## shuttler

*金海重工首制32万吨原油轮- "福州号” 顺利出坞*
2014-04-21
*A 320,000 tons VLCC (Very Large Crude Container) - “ Fuzhou" built by Jinhai Heavy Industry is launched 











Link

*

*Multi-million pound cranes deal for Liverpool2*
Apr 23, 2014 07:10

*River-based terminal will be able to handle 90% of world's shipping fleet*





Some of the Chinese-built cranes that will soon be seen riverside at the Liverpool2 development
*Peel Ports Group has signed a multi-million pound deal with Shanghai-based Zhenhua Heavy Industries (ZPMC) for 17 “mega cranes” for its new £300m Liverpool2 container port.*

*ZPMC *will initially supply five ship-to-shore (STS) megamax quay cranes and 12 cantilever rail-mounted gantry cranes (CRMGs) in phase one of the project, and a further three STS cranes and 10 CMRGs in phase two.

The contract is a major step forward in the construction of what will be one of Europe’s most advanced container facilities, scheduled to open at the end of 2015.

The combined handling capacity of the five “megamax” STS cranes and 12 CRMGs will increase the port’s productivity and efficiency, delivering major benefits and cost-savings for customers using the Port of Liverpool as their UK gateway.

Peel Ports Group chief executive Mark Whitworth said: “These cranes are a vital element in making Liverpool2 among the world’s fastest, most efficient container ports.

“*The fact that we’ll be able to handle 90% of the global fleet at the Port of Liverpool will be a true game-changer for shipping lines.*

“*The cranes will help future-proof the UK’s most centrally positioned deep water port for growth*.”

He added: “Combined with our recent multi-million pound investment in the world-leading Navis N4 terminal operating system, the facility will dramatically cut transfer time from port to road or rail, maximising our productivity.

“It’s a significant investment for the long term and the most important development at the Port of Liverpool in the last 20 years.”

Mr Liu Qizhong, ZPMC senior vice president said: “The specification set out by Peel Ports was extremely demanding.

“It is clear their ambition to set new standards in port handling technology is a serious one.

“The combination of deep water and cutting edge technologies sets a new standard for ports innovation in Europe.”

*ZPMC, which is the largest heavy-duty equipment manufacturer in the world, has also chosen to site its UK service centre in Liverpool, to coincide with the arrival of the cranes in 2015.*

A team of specialist engineers will provide round-the-clock operational support.

*Link*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Cosco bags contracts for two PSVs and four ERRVs*
Posted on Apr 21st, 2014

*COSCO Corporation (Singapore) Limited has announced that two shipbuilding contracts signed by COSCO (Guangdong) Shipyard Co., Ltd, a subsidiary of the Company’s 51% owned subsidiary, COSCO Shipyard Group Co., Ltd, with a European ship owner for the construction of two PX121 Platform Supply Vessels have been declared effective.

*




The two vessels are expected to be delivered in the first and second quarters of 2016 respectively.

Additionally, the ship owner has an option to render effective, within six months, two contracts for the construction of similar PX121 PSVs. The Company will announce when the shipbuilding contracts under the option are declared effective.

The Board of Directors of Cosco Corporation has also announced that COSCO (Dalian) Shipyard Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of the Company’s 51% owned subsidiary, COSCO Shipyard Group Co., Ltd, has secured a contract from an Asian company to build four Emergency Response / Rescue / Field Support Vessels.

The four vessels are scheduled for delivery in the first half of 2016.

These two effective contracts for four Emergency Response / Rescue / Field Support Vessels and two PX121 Platform Supply Vessels have a value of approximately $100 million in total, excluding owner-furnished equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

The total value of private Chinese invested capital reached 9.41 trillion yuan ($1.52 trillion)last year, an annual growth rate of 13.3 percent, a wealth management survey found.

The increase was primarily driven by deposits and cash as well as the rise of property values,according to the Chinese Mass Affluent Report 2014, published by Forbes China andCreditEase, a Beijing based wealth-management firm.

This is the annual report's second year. It focuses onChinese middle-class wealth. The affluent were defined bypersonal investment capital, which ranged from 0.6 millionyuan to 6 million yuan. Those funds include cash, stock,funds, bond, insurance and other financing products andproperty for investment.

There were 11.97 million Chinese bracketed as middleclass at end-2013, and their number is expected to reach14.01 million by end-2014, the report said. Those aged 30to 50 accounted for 60 percent of the interviewees.

About 53.8 percent of this group has a bachelor's degreeand nearly 10 percent hold master's degrees and above.Those interviewed worked mostly in the financial, tradeand manufacturing industries.

The middle class's most popular investment products arebanking products, real estate and stocks. About 41.7percent of those surveyed have participated in Internetfinancing and investment.

The report found that happiness among the affluent rose,with 66.5 percent of those interviewed saying they are happier compared with a year before.Of those asked, 74.7 percent said they are stressed while 10.5 percent were coping withserious pressure and 23.3 percent said they felt none.

China's capital market performance in 2013 weakened middle-class sentiment to invest.About 86.4 percent have made a personal capital investment and only 81.3 percent of themplan to invest, down from 83.2 percent the year before.

Most middle-class Chinese own their own home; 15.5 percent have more than threeproperties.

About 57.9 percent surveyed said they have no loans while just more than one-in-five hadpaid off 75 percent of their mortgage.

Private investment up by 13.3% in 2013 - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

BEIJING - China's small and medium-sized industrial companies showed resilience toeconomic slowdown, with double-digit growth in both revenue and profits last year, officialfigures showed on Saturday.

Industrial SMEs reported a 13.9 percent increase in revenue from their main businesses anda 15.8-percent rise in profits, according to the Ministry of Industry and InformationTechnology.

The data were collected from industrial SMEs with annual business revenue of more than 20million yuan ($3.2 million) from their main business operations.

While acknowledging their vitality, the ministry warned of daunting challenges including highfinancing costs and weak demand.

To help SMEs fare better, provide steady jobs and support growth, authorities have adoptedpolicies such as tax breaks to ease their burden.

China's industrial SMEs see steady growth - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Nepal to receive first China-made plane*
*Updated: 2014-03-25 16:38*
*(Xinhua)*

*





图为中国交付尼泊尔首架新舟60客机飞抵加德满都。符永康摄
First China-made airplane MA60 touches down on Kathmandu Airport　






图为中国驻尼泊尔大使吴春太（前排左三）等前往“接机”。符永康摄 
China's Amabassador Mr Wu Chuntai (3rd from left on front row) to Nepal is taking a photo
with the VIPs of Nepal on the occasion





图为尼泊尔举行传统祈祷仪式，迎接中国交付的首架新舟60飞机。符永康摄*
*The plane is blessed with Nepal's religious rituals*

*K*ATHMANDU - Nepal's national flag carrier that has remained with only one aircraft at the moment is all set to receive the first China made air carrier on April 28, officials confirmed.

Nepal Airlines Corporation (NAC) received a 'delivery date' from the Chinese authority a week ago as per which the northern neighbor will first deliver one 58-seater Modern Ark 60 (MA60) on April 28 and will dispatch other five airplanes by the end of October this year.

"As per the letter we received from the Chinese government, we will have all aircraft from China within this year," Ram Hari Sharma, NAC spokesperson told Xinhua on Tuesday.

*The NAC has been procuring and purchasing six aircraft made in China. The agreement in this regard was signed between the two countries on December 28, last year, according to which Nepal will acquire two aircraft - 19-seater Harbin Y12E and 58-seater Modern Ark 60 (MA60) - on grant and three Harbin Y12E and a MA60 on concessional loan. *

"We will bring the first Chinese plane into operation within the first week of May as we have no aircraft currently to operate in local destinations," added Sharma. NAC currently possesses only one air carrier, Boeing 757, to make international flights. The only twin otter operated by the government-owned aviation company has remained grounded for last two weeks after developing problem in its engine, while the company lost its decades-old twin otter in the crash on February 16, killing all 18 on board.

Officials said as per the delivery date confirmed and dispatched by the Chinese authority, Nepal will receive the second air craft, a 19-seater Harbin Y12E on June 30 and another MA60 on September 30.

"The Chinese side has confirmed to deliver all remaining three Harbin Y12E on October 28 this year," NAC chief Madan Kharel said.

He also said NAC has begun preparations to ensure sound operation this time with plans to make direct flights to all destinations across the country. All of the China-made aircraft will be used for domestic flights connecting a number of destinations, including Biratnagar, Pokhara, Bhairawaha, Bhadrapur, Dhangadi and Nepalgunj, directly from Kathmandu after one and a half decade of halting the operation in these destinations.

This is the first time that NAC has been purchasing any new aircraft since it bought a twin otter in 1984. 

*LINK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*ICBC to Acquire Majority Stake in Turkish Bank*
*Chinese Lender to Pay $316 Million for Control of Tekstil Bankasi*
April 29, 2014






*Industrial and Commercial Bank of China *said that it will pay $316 million for a 75.5% stake in Turkey's Tekstil Bankasi A.S. , or Tekstilbank, giving China's most acquisitive lender a foothold in an important emerging market
According to a statement posted on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange on Tuesday, China's biggest bank by assets will buy the stake from GSD Holding, a Turkish firm involved in financial services and shipping. ICBC will also offer to buy all other shares outstanding.

More from this *Link*




*(The) Nation tops global growth markets in PwC survey*

By Wang Xinyuan Source: Global Times Published: 2014-4-28 23:08:02

*C*hina remains on top of the most important growth markets globally, though local CEOs have concerns about increasing tax burden and the lack of stability in the capital market, according to PricewaterhouseCoopers' (PwC) latest annual global CEO survey released on Monday.

*Thirty-three percent of 1,344 global CEOs from 68 countries and regions believe that China is the most important growth market for their corporations this year, PwC's 17th annual report stated. In last year's survey, 31 percent of the senior executives said the same.*
In terms of importance, China is followed by the US which won 30 percent of the executives' votes, and Germany with a 17 percent share among the executives surveyed. 

*It is interesting to notice that 62 percent of Japanese executives regarded China as the most important market for growth, while only 15 percent of China's CEOs said Japan's market is the most important for them, PwC said.*
"The survey shows that China is still the most important growth driver for the global economy, and Japan's reliance on China is greater than China's dependence on the Japanese economy," said David Wu, a partner at PwC China, at a press conference on Monday.

A recent survey by the American Chamber of Commerce in China also indicates that China remains in the top three destinations for foreign investment, and over 70 percent of the American firms still plan to increase investment in this country for 2014.

Increasing tax burden followed by rising labor costs and lack of stability in capital markets are the top three concerns of China's executives, the PwC's survey showed.

Various administrative fees add to the tax burden of corporates, Wu said.

Fifty-six of the CEOs in China surveyed said that ensuring financial sector stability and access to affordable capital is what they want most from the government, followed by 53 percent hoping that authorities can create a more internationally competitive and efficient tax system.

Corporations' financing is heavily reliant on bank loans, and China's A-share market financing is not always reliable, Wu told the Global Times on Monday.

About 70-80 percent of the corporate financing is in the form of bank loans, Wu said. 

Long intervals for IPOs add to the uncertainty of the stock market, he noted.

The A-share IPO review is to be resumed on Wednesday after a 18-month hiatus since the IPO reform, according to the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC), which is trying to sort out the new listings of about 600 cash-starved firms that have been in a queue since the end of 2012.

On the other hand, the A shares have been hit by concerns about a potential stock oversupply after the CSRC released draft prospectuses for 122 new firms planning to list as of Friday.

"A new worry is that China is entering a tricky period of moving to a more market- and risk-based financial sector," rating agency Standard & Poor's said in a report e-mailed to the Global Times on Monday.

A source of risk lies with the fast-growing shadow banking activities or credit outside the banking sector, especially the high-yield wealth management products sold through the State-guaranteed banks for fueling debt-laden local government financing vehicles and bubbling property market, according to the S&P.

*Link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*BYD QIN is China's Q1-2014 Best-Selling Electric Vehicle*

IN ELECTRIC CAR NEWS / BY EDITORIAL STAFF / ON MARCH 21, 2014 AT 5:15 AM /













_*The BYD QIN with second-generation, dual-mode electric drive and a 1.5L Turbo Charged engine which together delivers 300 HP*
*



*
*BYD Qin Powertrain*
Above 2 pics credit: insideevs.com_

*BYD’s second-generation Dual-Mode, Plug-in Hybrid Electric sedan, the QIN, has set a second record month of sales in February. Trends in March now make it “China’s Best-Selling Electric Vehicle” according to China’s National Passenger Car Association.*

After its launch in China this past December, the BYD QIN (pronounced “cheen”) has been selling at record numbers, so much that BYD says it has had trouble meeting demand.

In the first weeks of 2014, more than 6,000 vehicles were sold accounting for over half (50%) of the Chinese new-energy vehicle market. Analysts are not expecting sales to slow down any time soon as both Shanghai and Beijing announced earlier this month that they will now permit BYD new energy vehicles to qualify for local municipality green-vehicle incentives and be licensed in those regions. These signals along with the Chinese government’s new fund committed for clean-air and fuel-efficient technologies in the form of consumer and government purchasing incentives are launching a new era in the China domestic automobile industry.

BYD Senior Vice President Stella Li stated, “*the news that QIN is a top selling vehicle should come as no surprise as there is simply no other vehicle this fast, efficient, stylish and affordable on the market, anywhere.*”

The dual mode BYD Qin can accelerate from 0 to 100kph (62 mph) in just 5.9 seconds and has a top speed of 185kph (115 mph) with a claimed overall fuel consumption of up to 1.6 L/100km (176.6 mpg UK or 147 mpg US). The QIN is currently available to domestic Chinese and Latin American markets and senior officials at BYD have discussed expanding exported versions of these new energy vehicles in the coming years.

*LINK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China’s BYD hailed in California as Toyota exits to Texas*






April 29, 2014 - 6:41 am ET

LOS ANGELES (Bloomberg) -- BYD Co., the Chinese automaker partly owned by Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway Inc., rolled out the first two electric buses from its California factory as it pushes into the U.S. and Canadian markets.

The 40-foot battery-powered vehicles were to be delivered to the Antelope Valley Transit Authority in northern Los Angles County, where BYD has its U.S. headquarters in the city of Lancaster.

“BYD is the harbinger of things to come,” said California Gov. Jerry Brown, who led a trade mission to China in April last year and toured the BYD factory Monday. “This is the great dream.”

Brown’s visit came on the day that Japan’s Toyota Motor Corp. said it will move about 2,000 people from its U.S. sales base in Torrance, Calif., to a new North American headquarters to suburban Dallas. Brown, a 76-year-old Democrat, is seeking re-election against Republicans who have said California’s high taxes and strict regulations push businesses out of the state.

Brown didn’t mention Toyota in his remarks at BYD and took no questions from reporters.

The move is a win for Texas Governor Rick Perry’s campaign to lure California companies and a blow to the Golden State, the biggest U.S. auto market and proponent of the strictest clean-air rules.

BYD Motors, which now employs 60 people at its plant, expects its payroll to reach 100 by the end of this year and grow to 200 in 2015, CEO Stella Li said.

*Orders, evaluations*

The Lancaster factory has orders from Stanford University in Palo Alto, Calif., and the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority, said Michael Austin, vice president of BYD’s U.S. unit. Its buses are being evaluated by Ottawa, Montreal, New York and the Los Angeles Transportation Department he said.

The Shenzhen, China, automaker is the world’s largest producer of electric buses, having manufactured more than 1,300 such vehicles, according to an e-mailed statement.

BYD plans to make 200 buses annually by the end of 2015, Austin said earlier this month in an interview at the Beijing motor show.

*Auto plans*

Besides buses, BYD plans to introduce about four passenger- car models for its U.S. debut at the end of 2015, Li said in an interview in January. Though BYD wasn’t ready when it earlier sought to enter the U.S. car market in 2010, the company is more prepared this time, she said.

BYD has revived plans to sell new stock equivalent to as much as 20 percent of its Hong Kong-traded shares, people familiar with the matter said last month. The company submitted an application with the China Securities Regulatory Commission, the people said, asking not to be identified because the proposal hasn’t been made public.

The funds would give the company room to step up investments and bolster production of electric cars and buses. Selling shares would also help alleviate the strain on a balance sheet that’s seen net debt surge last year to a record.

Chinaâs BYD hailed in California as Toyota exits to Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Telecom Operators Dial Up Cooperation 
*
2014-05-02 11:13:40 China Daily Web Editor: Fu Yu 



Three telecom operators are researching the possibility of setting up a telecom infrastructure company that would be responsible for construction of base stations for mobile networks.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said on Wednesday night that the three telecom carriers - China Mobile, China Unicom and China Telecom - are in discussions to build a collective company.

The ministry's announcement came in response to a report from Caijing.com that the carriers are going to lease network resources from a new company.

While the ministry said the new company would lead and coordinate construction of telecommunications infrastructure, it did not reveal whether the company would shoulder the responsibility of running and maintaining the network.

"Establishing the company is good for saving energy and environmental protection. Also, it will lower the construction cost of the telecom industry. Thus it ultimately benefits telecom service users," the ministry said.

China Mobile issued a statement on Wednesday night admitting involvement in the new company's founding. "Related works are underway," it said.

China Unicom replied that all parties are still discussing the issue and have yet to reach an agreement.

China Telecom, the smallest mobile network operator, said the purpose of launching a new infrastructure company is to promote resource sharing, as well as lower construction and operating costs.

China is going to embrace a new wave of base station construction because of the commercial rollout of the 4G network.

Large construction projects are very likely to encounter severe problems of overlapping investment, misuse of land resources and unwanted energy consumption. China Mobile has vowed to build or update 500,000 base stations for its 4G network by the end of the year, while the other two carriers are very likely to catch up.

"The average cost of one base station is about 1 million yuan ($159,000) and it takes even larger amounts of money for maintenance," said Xu Yong, a Beijing-based industry insider.

If three telecom operators collectively shut 100,000 base stations, they will save more than 20 billion yuan, he added.

Meanwhile, it is getting harder for operators to find new sites for building 4G base stations.

"A new joint venture will help get the work done and step up the pace of China's 4G network development," he said.

Telecom Operators Dial Up Cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

> China creates jobs in Africa





> China is also building infrastructure for Africa with over 1 million Chinese working there.




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




> Chinese premier fastens nuts of bolts for light rail system in Africa




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

China’s Exports and Imports Return to Slight Growth


----------



## yusheng

China International Defence Electronics Exhibition (CIDEX) is the only defence electronics show sponsored by Chinese military authorities and a global platform for trade dedicated to this field. Based upon local market, CIDEX is a fast track to explore the industry trends in the other parts of the world, especially in Asia.

CIDEX 2014 - Asia's leading event for defense, security and emergency industry - China

the following are not tops of China:




JYL-1A型远程三坐标警戒雷达



JYL-11B型高机动低空三坐标警戒雷达



JYL-11B型高机动低空三坐标警戒雷达



JY-50外辐射源雷达



JY-50外辐射源雷达



JY-27A对空警戒引导雷达



CEW035A超短波侦察干扰站



JYL-1雷达模型



LR63雷达模型

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

展会上出现的光纤水听器




美国“弗吉尼亚”级核潜艇上使用的光纤水听器




光纤水听器阵列演示装置




光纤水听器操作台，该装置灵敏度远超传统声呐。中国的光纤水听器将首先用于组建海底监听系统，用于监控南海水下形势，保护中国核潜艇活动的“堡垒海区”安全，将来也能用于潜艇上





中东某国装备的JY-11B低空补盲雷达




中电科集团展示的电子战无人机


----------



## yusheng

TWAD-200隔墙侦听探测仪




LR-66近程反导系统，从示意图中可见该系统可以控制多种型号的火炮武器拦截反舰导弹




LR-63海防雷达，可以为多种型号岸舰导弹提供目标指示




国产JYL-1机动式3D监视雷达，是目前国内大量装备的成熟型号




JYL-1A远程三坐标警戒雷达，目前也是国际市场畅销产品




中电科集团战时的电子干扰车




国产定向强声武器系统，可用于驱散人群，海上宣示主权等用途

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Empowers China's Next Generation 30,000-ton Heavy-Haul Railway Transportation with the Latest GSM-R Solutions*

_*- Enabling Over 50% Increase In China Railway Hauling Capacity*_

SHANGHAI, May 5, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, announced that its latest GSM-R solution has supported China's Da-Qin Railway Line with a successful 30,000-ton heavy-duty traction test, which increased China's railway hauling capacity by over 50%, enabling China to be one of the few countries in the world to conduct transportation of 30,000-ton heavy-haul trains in existing railway systems.

"For a 3,971-meter long, 320-wagon 30,000-ton heavy-haul train to pass the traction test successfully in April, that is a key milestone to the development of China's heavy-haul railway transportation," said Mr. Xu Zhiyu, General Manager of Huawei Enterprise Wireless Product Line. "As the main artery of China's coal transportation network, the revamp of the wireless communication technologies along the Da-Qin Railway Line poses a challenge for railway operators to address the growing demand for heavy-haul railway transportation and efficient long-distance wireless communication in China. To address the evolution of transportation industry, it is crucial for railway operators to ensure safety and railway hauling capacity at the same time. With extensive experience and insights in wireless communication technology and railway industry, Huawei has been providing the global railway industry with customized, reliable communications solutions, where our GSM-R solution ensures railway systems with advanced, secure, and reliable communications infrastructure, to allow railway operators to save costs and achieve sustained profitability."

Da-Qin Railway Line, spanning a total of 653 km across northeastern China, is one of the key railway lines in China, which transports around 400 million tons or nearly one-fifth of the nation's coal per year. It is also the first China railway line to integrate a GSM-R communications system. Huawei has been working closely with Da-Qin Railway Line since 2005, and had since undertaken the construction of a GSM-R wireless network for the line, ensuring multi-locomotive synchronous control and unblocked radio links from departure to destination across the railway line.

During the deployment of the GSM-R solution on Da-Qin Railway Line, Huawei had replaced the line's repeaters with the latest DBS3900 base stations. With the deployment of the DBS3900 base stations, Da-Qin Railway Line is able to solve issues caused by repeaters, including short service life, poor immunity to interference, and network performance deterioration due to aging device. In addition, Huawei specially developed and implemented a RRU multi-site cell technology for the railway line, incorporating the remote radio unit (RRU) in different physical sites through the control of the baseband unit (BBU), overcoming frequent network handovers and weak coverage under a high-speed environment. The RRU multi-site cell technology significantly reduces the number of network handovers and improves network handover success rates, especially in tunnels, while going full-speed. This ensures the stability and security of data services in multiple locomotive operation and control for long heavy-haul trains, and effectively alleviates the shortage of frequency resources for railway communications.

To enhance reliability and convenience of maintenance of the entire network by Da-Qin Railway Network, Huawei customized a hot-back solution which combines the geo-redundancy solution in wireless network with the improved geo-redundancy backup solution for soft switching in the core network. Upon adoption of this solution, the mean time between failures (MTBF) is significantly increased, preventing network failures due to faults in any node or device. The Huawei Base Station Controller (BSC) node redundancy solution in Huawei's GSM-R solution resolves problems of existing solutions in the industry, including slow device start-up, data switchover, and insufficient effective surveillance and maintenance methods. To enable quick and automatic switchovers between active and standby BSCs, As for Huawei's BSC duo-redundancy solution enhances further stability of the system in carrying upper-layer services. To address the need for Da-Qin Railway Line to achieve synchronous control and high standards of safety and reliability, Huawei implements a redundancy backup solution to ensure smooth running of wireless networks. As a result, the GSM-R network in the Da-Qin Railway Line is able to achieve full E2E redundancy backup in the core network, BSC, and Base Transceiver Station (BTS). This greatly improves network reliability and ensures efficient and smooth operation of the Da-Qin Railway Line.

To address the evolution of railway transportation technologies, Huawei has been working closely with railway operators around the world to develop and implement GSM-R railway networks. By the first quarter of 2014, Huawei GSM-R solutions covered 24,000 km of railway lines globally. In 2013, Huawei achieved a 75% share of new contracts in the global GSM-R market. Moving forward, Huawei will continue to provide high-quality customer-centric GSM-R products, solutions and services for customers in the railway industry, contributing to the modernization and digitalization of modern railway communication networks.

*About Huawei *

Huawei is a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider. Through the dedication to customer-centric innovation and strong partnerships, Huawei has established end-to-end advantages in telecom networks, devices and cloud computing. Huawei is committed to creating maximum value for telecom operators, enterprises and consumers by providing competitive solutions and services. Its products and solutions have been deployed in over 170 countries, serving more than one third of the world's population.

For more information, visit Huawei Enterprise Online: enterprise.huawei.com

*Media Contact*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China should adapt to new norm of growth: Xi*
Editor: _zhenglimin _丨Xinhua

ZHENGZHOU, May 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping said Saturday that the country should adapt to new norm for its economic growth and be cool-minded amid slowdown in the world's second-largest economy.





_Chinese President Xi Jinping (L front), also general secretary of the 
Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the 
Central Military Commission, talks with staff members of Zhengzhou-Europe
International Block Train at Zhengzhou International Land Port in Zhengzhou,
capital of central China's Henan Province, May 10, 2014. Xi made an 
inspection tour in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)_

Xi made the remark during his inspection tour to central China's Henan Province from Friday to Saturday.

"China is still in a significant period of strategic opportunity. We must boost our confidence, adapt to the new normal condition based on the characteristics of China's economic growth in the current phase and stay cool-minded," Xi said.

The country's economy has gradually slowed since the international financial crisis in 2008. Its economy expanded by 7.7 percent in both 2012 and 2013, the slowest pace since 1999.

However, China should also attach great significance to preventing diversified risks for its economy and take timely countermeasures to reduce potential negative effects, Xi said.

"The basic conditions for sustaining the country's growth have not changed, so we should stick to the fundamental principle of seeking progresses while maintaining stability in economic work," he said.

The government must continue to coordinate the relations of stabilizing growth, promoting reforms, adjusting structure, improving people's livelihood and preventing risks so as to ensure sound economic growth and social stability, according to Xi.

Xi's words are in line with recent message from some other senior officials concerning the direction of China's economic policies.





_Chinese President Xi Jinping (4th L) inspects the growth of wheat
in Zhangshi Township of Weishi County, central China's Henan Province, 
May 9, 2014. Xi made an inspection tour in Henan from 
May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)_

Premier Li Keqiang said at a forum in Hainan Province last month that China will not resort to strong short-term stimulus policies just because of temporary economic fluctuations, but rather pay more attention to sound development in the medium and long run.

China will seek growth impetus from deepening reforms, adjusting economic structure and improving people's livelihood, the premier said.

On Saturday, China's central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan reaffirmed the stance at a conference in Beijing, saying that macroeconomic policies should be stable and no massive stimulus should be taken at present.

Zhou urged for more accurate judgment about the present economic situation, arguing that short-term economic figures may not be sufficient to help come to conclusions.

China's economic growth slowed to a six-quarter low of 7.4 percent in the first quarter of the year, down from a growth of 7.7 percent in the final quarter of 2013.

In spite of the slowdown, the pace was within a reasonable range, as the government has set the annual growth target for this year at about 7.5 percent.

During the two-day inspection, Xi visited rural areas, companies and the inland port in Zhengzhou, one of the terminals for a railway connecting the city with Europe to facilitate cargo transportation.

He stressed the significance of agriculture after inspecting a pilot area for high-standard grain production in the city of Kaifeng, saying that grain safety and the work of agriculture, farmers and rural areas are important foundation for all other government work.

Xi lauded the independent innovation at the China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co., Ltd. after visiting an assembly plant of the company.





_Chinese President Xi Jinping (L front) talks with a worker in an assembly 
shop of tunnel boring machine at China Railway Engineering 
Equipment Group CO., LTD in Zhengzhou, capital of central
China's Henan Province, May 10, 2014. Xi made an inspection 
tour in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)_
_
"Equipment manufacturing is the backbone of a country's manufacturing industry, but weakness still exists in many aspects of China's equipment manufacturing," Xi said.

China needs to boost investment, enhance research and development efforts to accelerate the development of the sector and gain a say in terms of advanced technology in the world, he said.

Through innovation and technological development, the country should push for the transformation from "Made in China" to "Created in China," from "China speed" to "China quality" and from "Chinese products" to "Chinese brands," according to Xi.




_
Chinese President Xi Jinping (2nd R) talks with representatives 
of local cadres and villagers in Zhangshi Township of Weishi County, 
central China's Henan Province, May 9, 2014. Xi made an inspection tour
in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> *China should adapt to new norm of growth: Xi*
> Editor: _zhenglimin _丨Xinhua
> 
> ZHENGZHOU, May 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping said Saturday that the country should adapt to new norm for its economic growth and be cool-minded amid slowdown in the world's second-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chinese President Xi Jinping (L front), also general secretary of the
> Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the
> Central Military Commission, talks with staff members of Zhengzhou-Europe
> International Block Train at Zhengzhou International Land Port in Zhengzhou,
> capital of central China's Henan Province, May 10, 2014. Xi made an
> inspection tour in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)_
> 
> Xi made the remark during his inspection tour to central China's Henan Province from Friday to Saturday.
> 
> "China is still in a significant period of strategic opportunity. We must boost our confidence, adapt to the new normal condition based on the characteristics of China's economic growth in the current phase and stay cool-minded," Xi said.
> 
> The country's economy has gradually slowed since the international financial crisis in 2008. Its economy expanded by 7.7 percent in both 2012 and 2013, the slowest pace since 1999.
> 
> However, China should also attach great significance to preventing diversified risks for its economy and take timely countermeasures to reduce potential negative effects, Xi said.
> 
> "The basic conditions for sustaining the country's growth have not changed, so we should stick to the fundamental principle of seeking progresses while maintaining stability in economic work," he said.
> 
> The government must continue to coordinate the relations of stabilizing growth, promoting reforms, adjusting structure, improving people's livelihood and preventing risks so as to ensure sound economic growth and social stability, according to Xi.
> 
> Xi's words are in line with recent message from some other senior officials concerning the direction of China's economic policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chinese President Xi Jinping (4th L) inspects the growth of wheat
> in Zhangshi Township of Weishi County, central China's Henan Province,
> May 9, 2014. Xi made an inspection tour in Henan from
> May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)_
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang said at a forum in Hainan Province last month that China will not resort to strong short-term stimulus policies just because of temporary economic fluctuations, but rather pay more attention to sound development in the medium and long run.
> 
> China will seek growth impetus from deepening reforms, adjusting economic structure and improving people's livelihood, the premier said.
> 
> On Saturday, China's central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan reaffirmed the stance at a conference in Beijing, saying that macroeconomic policies should be stable and no massive stimulus should be taken at present.
> 
> Zhou urged for more accurate judgment about the present economic situation, arguing that short-term economic figures may not be sufficient to help come to conclusions.
> 
> China's economic growth slowed to a six-quarter low of 7.4 percent in the first quarter of the year, down from a growth of 7.7 percent in the final quarter of 2013.
> 
> In spite of the slowdown, the pace was within a reasonable range, as the government has set the annual growth target for this year at about 7.5 percent.
> 
> During the two-day inspection, Xi visited rural areas, companies and the inland port in Zhengzhou, one of the terminals for a railway connecting the city with Europe to facilitate cargo transportation.
> 
> He stressed the significance of agriculture after inspecting a pilot area for high-standard grain production in the city of Kaifeng, saying that grain safety and the work of agriculture, farmers and rural areas are important foundation for all other government work.
> 
> Xi lauded the independent innovation at the China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co., Ltd. after visiting an assembly plant of the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chinese President Xi Jinping (L front) talks with a worker in an assembly
> shop of tunnel boring machine at China Railway Engineering
> Equipment Group CO., LTD in Zhengzhou, capital of central
> China's Henan Province, May 10, 2014. Xi made an inspection
> tour in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)
> "Equipment manufacturing is the backbone of a country's manufacturing industry, but weakness still exists in many aspects of China's equipment manufacturing," Xi said.
> 
> China needs to boost investment, enhance research and development efforts to accelerate the development of the sector and gain a say in terms of advanced technology in the world, he said.
> 
> Through innovation and technological development, the country should push for the transformation from "Made in China" to "Created in China," from "China speed" to "China quality" and from "Chinese products" to "Chinese brands," according to Xi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Chinese President Xi Jinping (2nd R) talks with representatives
> of local cadres and villagers in Zhangshi Township of Weishi County,
> central China's Henan Province, May 9, 2014. Xi made an inspection tour
> in Henan from May 9 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)



In other words, Xi is saying no need to use quantitative easing for short term unstable fluctuations and should be more self reliant by building a stronger domestic demand and fuel growth through internal consumption. At the same time, continue the manufacturing growth and adjusting and tinker where required to get the best results.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Small and medium enterprises likely to experience better capital flows*
Reporter: _Laura Luo_ 丨 CCTV.com

China has issued new capital regulations in an attempt to realize more efficient capital allocation. The new regulations aim to establish a multi-layered capital market with better transparency by 2020.

*Activating capital flow and equity transactions for small-and-medium-size enterprises is the next key factor that will boost the performance of China’s capital markets.*

The new wide-ranging capital regulations are aimed at streamlining the approval process for initial public offerings (IPOs), and encouraging market-based mergers and acquisitions. The regulations also will speed up the development of an equity transfer system for SMEs throughout China in a bid to create a more flexible trading plan.

"This will need local government to build a series of after-trading services such as listing, registration, custodian, payment and clearance. All these can be achieved by setting up a local service platform," said Zhao Xijun from the School of Finance at Renmin University of China.

The government will also continue to build and improve the private equity issuance mechanism.

"The new policy emphasizes development of private equity funds, and sets up a complete PE scheme to get it included into supervision," said Yang Delong, chief strategic analyst for Nan Fang Fund. "It will also promote more varieties of PE products.

"The government has put a lot of importance on the PE market. That shows its hope to create a more diversified investment market."

The new rules would also create a system for the direct issuance of bonds by local governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Finally 

*Historic 30-yr gas deal with China set to be signed next week*

*A historic, long-term deal for the delivery of Russian gas to China that has been 10 years in the making is 98 percent ready, *Russia’s Deputy Energy Minister Anatoly Yanovsky has said. All that’s needed are the two countries’ signatures, he added.

"We hope that the negotiations will be completed as scheduled," Reuters quoted Yanovsky as saying.

Russian President Vladimir Putin is due in the Chinese capital next week where the nations are widely expected to sign the deal. The contract’s been in the making for the last 10 years and in March 2013 resulted in signing of a delivery memorandum between Russia’s Gazprom and China’s CNPC. *The terms of the pipeline delivery contract outline Russia’s intention to supply China with 38 billion cubic meters of gas per annum for 30 years, starting in 2018.*

Yanovsky said that energy projects, such as oil or gas pipelines, are still new to the Russia-China relationship and that’s why they need a very careful and balanced research and approach.

*“Talks regarding the development of the Far East and Siberia in terms of sales of raw materials eastward have never been held before. However, now our dialogue includes issues such as mining and the transportation of hydrocarbons,”* Yanovksy said.

At the beginning of 2013, the CEO of Russia’s energy giant Gazprom, Aleksey Miller, said that the figure of 38 billion cubic meters of gas per year could rise to 60 bcm over the duration of the contract. *The price of Russian gas for China is yet to be announced. However an April 10 article in Russia’s business daily Vedomosti suggested the sides are negotiating within the range of $360-$400 per 1,000 cubic meters.*

*China is Russia’s biggest trading partner outside the EU. Both countries expect bilateral trade to reach $100 billion by 2015 and $200 billion by 2020.* The energy sector is arguably the most attractive at this stage as China attempts to close coal-fired power stations and raise natural gas consumption by 11 percent this year, according to a CNPC Economics and Technology Research Institute report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

China's 2013 software industry revenue: 3.1 trillion yuan（500 billion USD），up 24.6% year on year（compared with global average of 5.7%）

China Computer Software Industry Report 2014-2017 Now Available at ChinaMarketResearchReports.com - Press Release - Digital Journal

Great going！

Will become a trillion dollar industry by 2018。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Beijing plans new $14 billion airport to ease congestion*

BEIJING Tue May 13, 2014 12:27am EDT






Air China planes are seen on the tarmac of the Beijing Capital International Airport July 11, 2011.

Credit: Reuters/David Gray


BEIJING (Reuters) - Beijing plans to build a new 86 billion yuan ($14 billion) airport in the south of the Chinese capital as congestion continues to clog runways and gates at Beijing Capital International Airport.

The new facility, which will border on Hebei province, is planned to handle 72 million passengers and 2 million tons of cargo annually, according to a document posted on the website of Ministry of Environmental Protection late last week.

Beijing's Capital International Airport, which was built in 1958, is already operating beyond its designed capacity of 80 million passengers per year. In 2013, the airport handled 83 million visitors.

China's airports in total handled more than 754 million passengers last year, up 11 percent from 2012 and 86 percent from five years ago, official data shows.

Congestion and delays are only set to worsen as manufacturers estimate one new plane will take to China's skies every other day for the next two decades.

By 2015, Beijing alone is expected to see 113 million air passengers each year, rising to 142 million by 2020, according to the document.

A shortage of slots at major airports in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, along with China's restricted air corridors, cause constant delays at Chinese airports which sometimes lead to riots.

In February, angry passengers protesting a long delay smashed computers and chairs at Xinzheng International airport. One passenger even managed to get into the airport's control room and beat up airport staff, according to local media report.

Beijing plans new $14 billion airport to ease congestion| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> China's 2013 software industry revenue: 3.1 trillion yuan（500 billion USD），up 24.6% year on year（compared with global average of 5.7%）
> 
> China Computer Software Industry Report 2014-2017 Now Available at ChinaMarketResearchReports.com - Press Release - Digital Journal
> 
> Great going！
> 
> Will become a trillion dollar industry by 2018。


But But what about our indian's friends claim tha their IT sector are the best in the wold? Maybe they got mixed up with IT and call centers?



cirr said:


> *Beijing plans new $14 billion airport to ease congestion*
> 
> BEIJING Tue May 13, 2014 12:27am EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air China planes are seen on the tarmac of the Beijing Capital International Airport July 11, 2011.
> 
> Credit: Reuters/David Gray
> 
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - Beijing plans to build a new 86 billion yuan ($14 billion) airport in the south of the Chinese capital as congestion continues to clog runways and gates at Beijing Capital International Airport.
> 
> The new facility, which will border on Hebei province, is planned to handle 72 million passengers and 2 million tons of cargo annually, according to a document posted on the website of Ministry of Environmental Protection late last week.
> 
> Beijing's Capital International Airport, which was built in 1958, is already operating beyond its designed capacity of 80 million passengers per year. In 2013, the airport handled 83 million visitors.
> 
> China's airports in total handled more than 754 million passengers last year, up 11 percent from 2012 and 86 percent from five years ago, official data shows.
> 
> Congestion and delays are only set to worsen as manufacturers estimate one new plane will take to China's skies every other day for the next two decades.
> 
> By 2015, Beijing alone is expected to see 113 million air passengers each year, rising to 142 million by 2020, according to the document.
> 
> A shortage of slots at major airports in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, along with China's restricted air corridors, cause constant delays at Chinese airports which sometimes lead to riots.
> 
> In February, angry passengers protesting a long delay smashed computers and chairs at Xinzheng International airport. One passenger even managed to get into the airport's control room and beat up airport staff, according to local media report.
> 
> Beijing plans new $14 billion airport to ease congestion| Reuters



This shit can never happen in the US wthout a beating by cops and yo *** thrown in jail. Chinese cops where were they?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to boost production-oriented service industries*
_Ren Zhongxi _丨Xinhua

BEIJING, May 14 (Xinhua) -- China will accelerate the development of production-oriented service industries in a bid to step up industrial restructuring and prop up economic growth.

Priorities will be given to the development of research and design, commercial services, marketing and after-sales services, and will be driven by the market and innovation, according to an executive meeting of the State Council chaired by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday.

The move is expected to stimulate domestic demand, boost social employment and improve people's livelihoods, as well as stabilize economic growth, the meeting said.

It will also help the sector to move up the value chain, and prompt integrative development of the country's tertiary, agriculture and industry sectors.

According to the meeting, design and application of new materials, products and techniques will be strengthened. Improvements will be made in information technology and energy saving services, as well as logistics services for manufacturers.

Financial services for the manufacturing of construction equipment, delivery vehicles and production line will be promoted, while the country will encourage service outsourcing and the nurturing of high-end talents.

The central government will ease market access to attract social capital to the industries, encouraging Chinese enterprises of the sectors to invest overseas and lifting access restrictions gradually for foreign companies on architectural design, accounting audit and commercial logistics.

Enterprises of research and design, inspection and certification, and energy saving will be allowed tax breaks that have been enjoyed by high-tech companies.

The meeting said value-added tax will be promoted to the entire tertiary sector and promised favorable policies to build a sound environment for companies in production-oriented service industries.

In addition, the country will continue to develop service industries concerning daily life, such as health, elderly care and information consumption, improving people's well-being and building a new engine for healthy economic and social development.

The meeting approved a draft of the Food Safety Law, which requires full supervision, stricter punishment, accountability, increased risk monitoring and improved food safety standards.

The draft is still subject to deliberation of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress, the meeting said.


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> *China to boost production-oriented service industries*
> _Ren Zhongxi _丨Xinhua
> 
> BEIJING, May 14 (Xinhua) -- China will accelerate the development of production-oriented service industries in a bid to step up industrial restructuring and prop up economic growth.
> 
> Priorities will be given to the development of research and design, commercial services, marketing and after-sales services, and will be driven by the market and innovation, according to an executive meeting of the State Council chaired by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday.
> 
> The move is expected to stimulate domestic demand, boost social employment and improve people's livelihoods, as well as stabilize economic growth, the meeting said.
> 
> It will also help the sector to move up the value chain, and prompt integrative development of the country's tertiary, agriculture and industry sectors.
> 
> According to the meeting, design and application of new materials, products and techniques will be strengthened. Improvements will be made in information technology and energy saving services, as well as logistics services for manufacturers.
> 
> Financial services for the manufacturing of construction equipment, delivery vehicles and production line will be promoted, while the country will encourage service outsourcing and the nurturing of high-end talents.
> 
> The central government will ease market access to attract social capital to the industries, encouraging Chinese enterprises of the sectors to invest overseas and lifting access restrictions gradually for foreign companies on architectural design, accounting audit and commercial logistics.
> 
> Enterprises of research and design, inspection and certification, and energy saving will be allowed tax breaks that have been enjoyed by high-tech companies.
> 
> The meeting said value-added tax will be promoted to the entire tertiary sector and promised favorable policies to build a sound environment for companies in production-oriented service industries.
> 
> In addition, the country will continue to develop service industries concerning daily life, such as health, elderly care and information consumption, improving people's well-being and building a new engine for healthy economic and social development.
> 
> The meeting approved a draft of the Food Safety Law, which requires full supervision, stricter punishment, accountability, increased risk monitoring and improved food safety standards.
> 
> The draft is still subject to deliberation of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress, the meeting said.


Chinese manufacturing is only comparable to the usa manufacturing of 1925 right now.


----------



## TaiShang

bolo said:


> Chinese manufacturing is only comparable to the usa manufacturing of 1925 right now.



Then China has a 50-year of room to grow.


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> Then China has a 50-year of room to grow.


That's what i'm saying, its too early to implement reforms to kickstart service sectors because service sectors tend not to be high tech. Until China can manufacture big passenger planes like Boeing or airbus, service industries should not be pushed too quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

bolo said:


> That's what i'm saying, its too early to implement reforms to kickstart service sectors because service sectors tend not to be high tech. Until China can manufacture big passenger planes like Boeing or airbus, service industries should not be pushed too quickly.



I think what China projects to do is not to undermine the manufacturing sector; but decrease the reliance on export for national growth and ensure that growth, at least a big chunk of it, comes from indigenous consumption -- which would be possible only if the services sector is propped up. Manufacturing creates job, surely, but, I think, services create more consumption than manufacturing.

Obviously, it is a delicate line. 

China may want to climb up the production chain and sell the world high-end high-value product while at the same time not allow foreign services to conquer China's massive market. Because, if China ignores services, others will come in. It is better to ensure that China's economic sovereignty, both services and manufacturing, is protected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> Priorities will be given to the development of research and design





TaiShang said:


> I think what China projects to do is not to undermine the manufacturing sector; but decrease the reliance on export for national growth and ensure that growth, at least a big chunk of it, comes from indigenous consumption -- which would be possible only if the services sector is propped up. Manufacturing creates job, surely, but, I think, services create more consumption than manufacturing.
> 
> Obviously, it is a delicate line.
> 
> China may want to climb up the production chain and sell the world high-end high-value product while at the same time not allow foreign services to conquer China's massive market. Because, if China ignores services, others will come in. It is better to ensure that China's economic sovereignty, both services and manufacturing, is protected.


Hope you are right. But I did like the article mentioning ' development of research and design...'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

the minor problem. inside all good considered items, almost key components are Japanese, German, sweden...


----------



## TaiShang

*Asia-Pacific FTA high on agenda*

*China hopes that proposing a feasibility study of the Free Trade Area of the Asia-Pacific (FTAAP) will help deal with the fragmentation of global trade, a senior official said on Thursday.*

Chinese senior official for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Tan Jian made the comment at a press briefing after the APEC 2014 second senior officials' meeting.

Senior officials from APEC member economies gathered in east China's port city of Qingdao from Wednesday to Thursday to discuss cooperation initiatives ahead of the APEC leaders' meeting in November in Beijing.

*Officials deliberated the next step towards the realization of the FTAAP. This involved improving information sharing between participants in free trade and regional trade agreements.*

Global trade is increasingly fragmented and the "spaghetti bowl" effect of having so many differing agreements causes difficulties for businesses when it comes to terms of investment, Tan said.

"APEC, which focuses on liberalizing and facilitating trade and investment, has to face up to severe problems. Therefore, it is necessary to discuss whether the FTAAP process can be started," Tan said.

*The FTAAP was proposed in 2004 and written into the declaration of the leaders' meeting in 2006. China raised the feasibility study proposal in the first senior officials' meeting in February this year.*

"APEC members have shown a positive attitude towards the Chinese initiative and we have reached some consensus," Tan said.

But he also acknowledged problems and misunderstandings that needed to be remedied. "What's the relationship between FTAAP and Bogor Goals, TPP and RCEP? Is there a timeframe? Will it be coherent or a non-binding trade arrangement?" Tan asked.

*He ruled out contradictions between the FTAAP, TPP and RCEP, as the latter two are pathways to realize the FTAAP.

Also, the FTAAP will help to achieve the Bogor Goals by 2020.*

*Robert Wang, U.S. senior official for APEC, noted China has put forward the proposal to move towards the realization of FTAAP and that the United States supports it.*

The participants agreed to ensure member economies would be ready with their regulations and policies to move towards the FTAAP, Wang said.

However, he declined to say when all the economies would be ready, given their different circumstances, interests and standards, and the lack of a clear definition what the FTAAP will be.

Take TPP as an example, 12 members decided to move forward, nine others said they did not want to or signed other kinds of agreements.

"So they are making their own decisions," he said, "People keep on doing the FTAs/RTAs....Obviously they find some benefit in that as well. If they find it's only negative, they would not do it."

*Iman Pambagyo, Director General for International Trade Cooperation of Ministry of Trade in Indonesia, said Asia-Pacific continues to deepen integration. TPP and RCEP have their own life and dynamics. Perhaps at some point in the future, APEC should think how they could be converged. The ultimate aim should be creating a multilateral trade system that is fair, provides room for developing countries to catch up with developed countries, Pambagyo said.*

"The FTAAP will be an ideal format for Asia-Pacific integration. We are yet to discuss what the format and process will be," Pambagyo said.

*Russia said it welcomes regional economic integration in the Asia-Pacific region, and considers it a major task of APEC to agree on how to combine all integration processes into one, which will be eventually the FTAAP, said Valery Sorokin, senior official of Russia for APEC.

"We are a part of the discussions on the FTAAP, and keen to be actively and constructively involved in this process," Sorokin said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

GSK probe reveals bribes and lies

The bribery investigation of GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) China has been completed and the case handed over to prosecutors, Changsha police said on Wednesday.

*Prosecutors have started their examination of the case that involves a total of 46 suspects, with Mark Reilly, a British national and manager of GSK China, among them. After ten months of investigation, police found that Reilly had ordered his subordinates to offer bribes.*

*Reilly allegedly pressed his sales teams to bribe hospitals, doctors, other medical institutions and organizations through various means and gained illegal revenue of billions.*

*Reilly was promoted to general manager of GSK China in November 2012. Two other executives, Zhang Guowei and Zhao Hongyan, are also suspected of bribing officials in Beijing and Shanghai to escape investigation.*

*Bigger bribes bring better sales*

To boost sales and squeeze out rival companies, GSK China allegedly bribed doctors to prescribe their drugs. Li, one of the suspects and a doctor at a Hunan hospital, told Xinhua that in March 2012, a GSK sales representative offered him 20 yuan (3 US dollars) for every box of Heptodin he prescribed and 100 yuan for every new patient who started using the drug. Heptodin is used to treat Hepatitis B.

Li normally prescribed 150 to 200 boxes of Heptodin and recruited five to eight new patients each month, which brought him about 4,800 yuan of extra income. GSK China's sales rep Tan would register the expense as payment for Li lecturing in the company's training programs.

"I paid him every month but in fact he just gave lectures once or twice," said Tan.

Another way to bribe doctors is to cover the expenses of attending "medical seminars".

Zhang Guowei, a key suspect who was vice president and human resources director of GSK China, told Xinhua that the focus on sales growth led directly to the bribery.

"Global headquarters imposed high sales growth targets. When Reilly took over the post, the company's strategy shifted from profit-oriented to sales-oriented. The sales target in China was raised every year to compensate the reduction in U.S. and European markets," Zhang said.

According to Guo Jianhua, a human resources manager also involved in the case, the company's sales force increased from about 1,000 in 2008 to 5,500 today.

*Police found that company policy obliged the sales team to bribe doctors to meet their soaring targets. Liang Hong, who was the company's vice president and operations manager, confirmed that those who met targets received big bonuses, promotions and overseas vacations while those who failed were demoted or fired.*

In a statement to police, Liang said every representative was allowed to spend 3,000 to 5,000 yuan on kickbacks to doctors every month. "If this was not enough, they could apply for more. For hepatitis medicines, the kickback can account for five to eight percent of the drug's price," he said.

He estimated that money used for bribery accounted for 30 percent of the value of medicine, totalling hundreds of millions yuan each year.

GSK China's revenue in China increased from about 3.9 billion yuan in 2009 to 6.98 billion yuan in 2012.

*According to police, Reilly and his colleagues disguised illegal revenue in the Chinese market by forging transactions between GSK China and several foreign arms of GSK, making the revenue look like funds used to purchase raw materials in China. They made every effort to cover up the illegal practice during regular checks by regulatory authorities. In terms of sales of prescription drugs and vaccines, police found that all pharmaceutical factories and departments of GSK China nationwide had been involved in commercial bribery.*

Last July, police detained four senior executives of GSK China on suspicion of commercial bribery. Reilly was not among them.

*Drug price inflation*

The investigation exposed how GSK inflated drug prices to accommodate bribery expenses and high profits. *According to the police, in the most extreme case, the price on the Chinese market was seven times that in other countries.*

*A company document obtained by Xinhua showed that a box of Heptodin is priced 142 yuan by GSK China but only 18 yuan in South Korea, about 26 yuan in Canada and 30 yuan in the United Kingdom.*

*Police statement said GSK China intentionally inflated prices on the Chinese market by making false declarations to Chinese customs. Chen Hongbo, former vice president of GSK China, told the police that the price was further inflated when drugs were imported into China and packed in GSK's factories here.* When a drug was sold to China, the factory price has already included profits and commissions. To avoid paying taxes in China, the company would divide production among GSK branches in different countries and pack them in China as the last step, according to Chen.

The actual cost of a box of Heptodin is 15.7 yuan. It is declared as 73 yuan at customs and priced at 142 yuan as factory price. The highest retail price is 207 yuan in China.

Through such practices, the company disguised profits as costs. Although revenue soared from 2009 to 2012, booked profits remained small. In 2012, it recorded a loss of 188 million yuan on a main business revenue of 6.98 billion yuan.

*To sell such expensive drugs, high kickbacks to hospitals and doctors became a necessity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Targets 70 Gigawatts of Solar Power to Cut Coal Reliance*

China, the world’s biggest carbon emitter, plans to speed up solar power development, targeting a more than tripling of installed capacity to 70 gigawatts by 2017 to cut its reliance on coal.

The goal would be double a previous target set for 2015, according to a statement posted today on the National Development and Reform Commission’s website. *China also plans to have 150 gigawatts of installed wind power capacity by 2017, 11 gigawatts of biomass power and 330 gigawatts of hydro power.*

*The plans come as the nation strives to get 13 percent of the energy it consumes from non-fossil fuels.*Deadly pollution has forced the government to declare war on smog.

“This suggests the trend that China will develop alternative energy is stable,” Wang Xiaoting, a Hong Kong-based analyst from Bloomberg New Energy Finance, said today by phone. “The new solar target set for 2017 will be easily attained if China keeps the current development pace.”

As part of its goal, *China also aims to operate 40 gigawatts of nuclear plants by 2015 and 50 gigawatts by 2017.*

China had almost 20 gigawatts of installed solar capacity at the end of last year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Of all the electricity carried by grids supplying the cities of Beijing, Tianjin and Tangshan, the commission says 10 percent should come from wind by 2015 and 15 percent by 2017. Wind energy generated 2 percent of the nation’s electricity in 2012, according to data from China’s State Electricity Regulatory Commission.

The government will also increase natural gas output and speed up the development of coal-bed gas and shale gas, according to the statement. China targets natural gas supply capacity of 250 billion cubic meters in 2015 and 330 billion cubic meters in 2017.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...-reliance.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

* Man Behind the ‘Google Brain’ Joins Chinese Search Giant Baidu*
*http://www.wired.com/2014/05/andrew-ng-baidu/ *



Andrew Ng. _Photo: Ariel Zambelich/Wired_

Andrew Ng is the man who helped launch Google’s wildly ambitious effort to recreate the human brain with computer hardware and software. And now, he will oversee a similar project at Baidu, often called “the Google of China.”

Last year, in Cupertino, California, not far from Apple headquarters, Baidu quietly opened a research outpost dedicated to “deep learning”–a subfield of artificial intelligence that seeks to vastly improve computing tasks by mimicking the way the human brain operates–and in the months since, this operation has expanded in significant ways. Today, the Chinese search giant will announce that the lab has graduated to a much larger space in Sunnyvale and that Ng, a Stanford University professor, will oversee a new Baidu artificial intelligence research group that spans this lab and an operation in China.

“Andrew is one of the intellectual leaders in machine learning, and deep learning in particular,” says Bruno Olshausen, the director of the Redwood Center for Theoretical Neuroscience at the University of California, Berkeley. “I expect he will continue to lead in this way at Baidu.”

‘Andrew is one of the intellectual leaders in machine learning’
Deep learning–something that seeks to improve everything from natural language processing to voice and image recognition–is a technology that gestated in academia for decades, driven by small group of maverick researchers, including Geoff Hinton of the University of Toronto and Yann LeCun, of NYU. But in recent years, it has quickly spread to the giants of the internet.

Ng, a disciple of Hinton and LeCun, helped launch Google’s efforts in this field, with a project called “the Google Brain,” and after Google acquired his deep learning company, Hinton now works at least part-time at the search giant. Meanwhile, Facebook recently hired LeCun, and many other big names are exploring this technology, including Microsoft and IBM. Even Netflix is getting into the act.

At Baidu, Ng will run both the company’s Sunnyvale lab and an R&D center based in Beijing, which will deal in deep learning and “big data” — i.e. efforts to analyze large amounts of information. Baidu is set to invest about $300 million in this international project over the next five years.

Ng, who starts in his new job today, is stepping away from the day-to-day operations at Coursera, the online-education startup he co-founded. He will still be involved in some projects at Coursera, he says, and will remain the chairman of the board and the public face of the company. But his main focus will be on building up Baidu’s AI chops and its Silicon Valley presence. He’ll spend most of his time in Sunnyvale. “I’m really excited about the opportunity to build an international research organization from scratch,” Ng says. “I’ve been super excited about AI for a long time, and this is an opportunity for me to return to that.”

*The Road Back*
Since taking a leave of absence from Stanford to start Coursera in 2012, Ng had been splitting his time between running the company and doing AI research. Coursera was growing steadily, having secured another $20 million in funding in November, but Baidu’s Kai Yu, a longtime friend of Ng’s who helped found the Chinese search company’s deep learning labs, urged him to focus on artificial intelligence. “He was doing amazing things in online education, but this is not AI,” Yu says.

During his last visit from Beijing last March, Yu approached Ng about joining Baidu. The pair talked several times at a Sheraton in Palo Alto–first over a pool-side breakfast and later that same day at dinner. Yu then introduced him to two of Baidu’s vice presidents, Jing Wang and Alex Zheng. Later, Ng would fly to Beijing to meet with Baidu CEO Robin Li. Over a three-hour lunch, the two men mapped out their visions for what Baidu’s research arm might look like and the types of problems it would tackle.

The 38-year-old seems a good fit for the company. Like Li, Ng has close ties to both the U.S. and Asia, having grown up in Hong Kong and Singapore. That means he may be in a good position to help merge Baidu’s Asia and California operations well. “I am a product of both of these cultures,” Ng says. “Diversity leads to great creativity and having some of the best ideas from Beijing and Silicon Valley will allow us to innovate faster and come up with more surprising things.”

*The Hunt for Autonomous AI*
Under Ng’s leadership, Baidu will grow its Silicon Valley office to roughly 200 people by the end of 2015, most of whom will be deep-learning researchers and computer systems engineers. The systems geeks will focus on things like building clusters of low-cost graphical processing units–or GPUs– to crunch through the massive amounts of data that deep learning thrives on. GPUs let data scientists work through billions of calculations more quickly and cheaply than using traditional CPUs. Google, IBM, and others have also leveraged GPUs for deep learning.

Meanwhile, Baidu’s deep-learning researchers will focus on developing algorithms that are better at learning from unlabeled data, through what’s called unsupervised learning–a concept Ng, together with Google’s Geoff Hinton, has been pushing for years. ”Andrew Ng and me believe strongly in unsupervised learning,” Hinton told WIRED during a conversation at the Google Plex last summer. “Andrew, in particular, pushed on the idea that if we could just use unsupervised learning, then we could go quite a long way.”

That’s because, right now, AI researchers have to do a lot of hand-holding when teaching computers to identify things like words and images. The true promise of AI will be realized, experts say, when computers can teach themselves–when they’re able to absorb and understand data without always being told explicitly what it is. That process, Ng says, is closer to how humans learn and represents a still under-explored avenue for improving AI’s capabilities.

Other deep-learning heavy-hitters agree. “We want to have machines that can take advantage of all of the data out there, and that requires better unsupervised learning,” says the University of Montreal’s Yoshua Bengio, whose work focuses largely on unsupervised learning. Most of the world’s data, you see, is unlabeled, and tagging all of it would be incredibly expensive. Figuring out better ways to get machines learning on their own could improve the economics of AI and lead to better applications for consumers. That’s why Ng is joining Baidu.

Man Behind the ‘Google Brain’ Joins Chinese Search Giant Baidu | Enterprise | WIRED

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irajgholi

i really enjoyed his course on machine learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

This guy is born in Hong Kong and spent his formative years in Singapore.

Professor Ng 吳恩達, 36, who is British, lived in Singapore from the time he was in Primary 2 till the end of his junior college education. He enrolled in Anglo-Chinese School (Primary), Raffles Institution and Raffles Junior College.

Raffles Institution and Raffles Junior College are the number 1 junior and senior high school in Singapore.

Professor Ng surname is spelled out cantonese pronunciation, in mandarin it will be Wu.

He then went to USA for college. He started a company call coursera in USA, today the leading remote learning website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDan

Lux de Veritas said:


> This guy is born in Hong Kong and spent his formative years in Singapore.



He was actually born in the UK. He did spend most of his early years in Hong Kong and Singapore, however.


----------



## NiceGuy

He will create a color revolution on China internet


----------



## Brainsucker

Irajgholi said:


> i really enjoyed his course on machine learning.



Are you work in AI too?


----------



## Irajgholi

Brainsucker said:


> Are you work in AI too?



I'm a mathematician part of my work is related to machine Learning


----------



## TaiShang

*Bank of China VP Pan Sees Yuan As Next Reserve Currency*
*
On May 18, in a headline out of Beijing from Bloomberg News, Vice President Pan Gongsheng of the People's Bank of China (PBOC) announced that he was confident that the Yuan would become the next global reserve currency, and will replace the dollar in world trade settlement. 

This statement on Monday morning (Asian time zone) comes as talks between Russia and China move towards a climax in finalizing a ground breaking oil deal, which would bypass the Petro-Dollar and allow energy to be bought and sold in a currency other than the current world reserve.*

China's move towards publicly announcing its intentions for the Yuan also comes as it seeks to install a new offshore oil platform in disputed water between themselves and Vietnam.

Alternative economists like John Williams, Dr. Paul Craig Roberts, and Dr. Jim Willie have each predicted that 2014 could be the year of a full currency reset, or the beginning of the end for dollar hegemony in the global financial system. 

And with global chaos increasing in areas like Syria, Ukraine, and Venezuela, exported inflation from too much money printing via America's central bank is creating environments eerily similar to that of the Arab Spring uprisings of just a few years ago.

The following are some likely actual change agent factors, agents, and events, which could happen before year 2014 ends. The Jackass has stated that 2014 will not end as it began, as huge changes and disruptions come. 

Also, my perspective on the rapidly reducing time between events is very evident, indicating a Great Quickening much like an earthquake building from minor tremors._ If a few of the following probable events occur, the entire financial system will be altered.

*1) Russian primitive payment system arrives, with an asset backed Ruble currency
2) Saudis accept non-USD for oil payments, actually any major currency
3) Yuan full convertibility hits the scene, to occur in Shanghai Free Trade Zone...* _

Several of these potential force majeures are already underway, with many being finalized in May, or over the next couple of months. 

First, Russia has created the foundation for a Eurasian Trade Zone that will be opening very soon and will allow any nation to buy and sell goods in any currency or asset they desire. 

Secondly is the expected Yuan convertibility event, which could become viable as early as this July.

China has not been shy in publicly declaring what their goals and agendas are for the future, especially when several months ago, their state run newspaper called for a new 'de-Americanized' world. 

And when over 80 associated countries are signed on and ready for a a new global banking system run either by China, Russia, or a coalition of BRICS nations, the West needs to fear a loss to its power when the Yuan becomes fully convertible, and is only one step away from supplanting the dollar as the global reserve currency.
*
[Thank you to Huaqiao2013 at CDF for the post]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Work Smarter, Not Harder*

_China has overtaken the United States to become the world's biggest goods trading nation. What's the next step?_

By Zhou Xiaoyan, Beijing Review

SUMEC Group Corp. is one of the largest exporters of machinery products based in east China's Jiangsu Province, an economic powerhouse in the Yangtze River delta. Founded in 1978, the company used to be a mere original equipment manufacturer for foreign big names. Facing faltering demand and decreasing profit margins after the financial crisis since 2008, the company made a tough decision to change its business model, which later enabled it to transform to an original design manufacturer and finally an original brand manufacturer.







*By integrating resources with domestic research institutions and universities, SUMEC has developed many hi-tech products and greatly increased its profitability.*

For instance, gasoline engine generators under the company's brand Firman have occupied the No.1 market share in Africa. High-pressure washers under the brand name of Cleanforce are the top seller in the North American market. To date, exports of products under the company's own brands have accounted for 30 percent of the total.

*Cai Hongbo, Chairman of SUMEC, said industrial upgrade is the only way out for exporters. "Our core competitiveness should be based on technological innovation and better branding, instead of cheap prices."*

*Economic data released earlier this year showed that China had surpassed the United States as the biggest goods trading nation.*






*China's total goods trade volume in 2013 stood at a record high of $4.16 trillion. Exports reached $2.21 trillion and imports, $1.95 trillion. The World Trade Organization confirmed that China's goods trade in 2013 was $250 billion more than the United States.*

*As big as it is, China is far from a strong trading nation, experts and government officials argue. More needs to be done to improve the country's trade structure by adding value to exported goods and fostering trade in services.*

A rising force

*China's rise to dominance in world trade happened over a very short period, with the value of Chinese trade roughly doubling every four years over the past three decades.* 

*Since the reform and opening-up policy was adopted in 1978, China's trade volume has surged from $20.6 billion to $4.16 trillion, representing a compound annual growth of 16.4 percent.*

*China accounts for 12 percent of global trade volume and is now the largest trading partner of 120 countries and regions. Foreign trade adds 180 million jobs to the country each year and contributing 18 percent of China's tax revenues. One out of every four employees in the country works in foreign trade-related businesses, according to the Ministry of Commerce (MOFCOM).*

"Foreign trade has become the most dynamic driving force for social and economic development," said Gao Hucheng, China's Commerce Minister.

Bai Ming, a research fellow with the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, attributed the leapfrog development of China's foreign trade to the reform and opening-up strategy, a global industrial shift and China's low cost advantage.

*"Since World War II, the global industrial shift has been accelerated. Many industries were transferred from the United States to Japan, and then to the Four Asian Tigers (Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea, and Taiwan) and later to the Chinese mainland. After that, China became the world's factory," Bai told Beijing Review.*

Weak links

Analysts, however, said the top trader spot is no reason for gloating as China is far from being a strong trading nation due to a lack of hi-tech exports and the lackluster service-trade data.

*"Among our exported goods, most of them have an economically low added value and we have few of our own brands. We still lag behind in global marketing networks and models," said Gao.*

*In 2013, China's exports of hi-tech products accounted for 29.9 percent of its total exports, but 73 percent of those products were made by foreign-invested companies, according to data from the MOFCOM.*

Processing trade still occupies the bulk of China's foreign trade, said Liu Yuanchun, Deputy Dean of School of Economics at the Renmin University of China. A large amount of components are brought to China to be assembled and then re-exported. MOFCOM figures show the processing trade made up 32.6 percent of total imports and exports in 2013. 

*"The core technologies are in the hands of foreign companies or joint ventures while Chinese manufacturers are still at the lower end of the industrial chain, living off very thin profits," said Liu.*

"For a long time, Chinese products have relied on quantity and price advantages for international competitiveness, while lacking core competitiveness and added value," said Bai. "China is making products that other countries are not willing to. Although it is the top trader of goods, profits belonging to China are definitely not in line with that status."

Besides the structural problem in China's trade of goods, another piece of evidence for China not being strong enough in trade is that *its service trade still lags far behind the United States. International trade, however, is now edging away from commodities to services and intellectual property, which happen to be China's weaknesses.*

China's shortcoming in service trade represents a stumbling block on the country's path to becoming a stronger trading nation. *According to the MOFCOM, China's service trade reached $539.64 billion in 2013, accounting for 11.5 percent of its total trade volume, far below the world average of 20 percent. The amount is also less than half of that for the United States.*

The country also saw a widening deficit of $118.46 billion in service trade in 2013, surging 32.1 percent from the $89.7 billion deficit in 2012. Overall, the country has witnessed a deficit in service trade for 12 consecutive years, according to the MOFCOM.

Zhang Monan, an associate research fellow at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, said a structural upgrading is also happening in global service trade.

In recent years, service trade has become more dependent on the development of knowledge-, technology- and capital-intensive industries, such as telecommunications and finance, computer software and data processing, rather than on traditional labor- or resources-intensive service industries such as tourism and sales services.

*In China, traditional industries like tourism and transportation still make up the bulk of its service trade, while knowledge- and capital-intensive sectors are relatively weak compared to developed countries.* Despite the fact that high value-added industries like insurance and finance have registered robust growth in the past few years, they are far from being capable of playing a leading role, said Zhang.

"Compared with trade of goods, growth in China's service trade is much slower. Improving competitiveness in that regard is a must for China at a time when the country is marching toward being a stronger trading nation," Bai said.

*"To support export-oriented service companies, the government should, under the rules of the WTO, grant preferential policies, such as more convenient registration procedures for businesses, introducing clients to them, holding exhibitions to enable them to meet with potential clients and helping to solve disputes between them and their foreign counterparts," Bai suggested.*

Zhang Xiaoyu, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, said a "strong trading nation" is not something that a country should deliberately pursue, but should be a natural outcome after having adjusted their domestic economic structure.

*"A country's trade structure is in line with its domestic economic structure. Only when China carries out domestic industrial upgrades and economic rebalancing can it improve its overall trade structure," Zhang told Beijing Review. "It's bound to be a long process."*

"High-end service exports, such as financial services, cultural products and technology transfer, are China's weakest links. Also, China's service sector is not as opened up as the manufacturing sector. This problem should be addressed."

A frequent target

*China's foray into the global trade market has not always gone smoothly. It has been the most targeted nation in anti-dumping investigations for 18 consecutive years and countervailing investigations for eight consecutive years.*

Bai said it's inevitable for a big trading nation to become a frequent target of trade disputes.

*"It's not just an issue for China. When Japan and the Four Asian Tigers emerged as big trading nations, they were faced with the same problem. Till today, trade disputes between the United States and Japan or South Korea still occur frequently."*

*"The tallest tree is the one most swayed by the wind," Bai said.* "Since the financial crisis, trade protectionism has become increasingly severe. Restrictions on import quotas from China imposed by other countries are aimed at saving their own economy."

Zhang said China should treat trade protectionism rationally.

"China's peaceful development has broken up the previously established balance. How to increase trading strength while getting along with trading partners is a tough issue China has to face."

"China does lag behind developed countries in terms of advanced trading concepts, environmental protection and labor protection standards. We should constantly learn from them and shoulder our responsibilities," Zhang said.

"As painful as it is, it will bring about a better outcome. China's trade development should be based on structural adjustment and should be healthy and sustainable. Only when we are willing to give up some current interests can future gains be secured," Zhang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

Volunteers finish their 105 days experiment in "Moon Palace 1" 




Captain Xie Beizhen(C) and crew members Wang Minjuan (R) and Dong Chen (L) of the"Moon Palace 1" pose for photos in front of the chamber for cultivating plants after living in the closed lab for 105 days in Beijing, capital of China, May 20, 2014. Three Chinese volunteers on Tuesday ended an experiment that saw them live for 105 days in an enclosed capsule, eating only laboratory-grown plants and insects. This was China's first manned test of the "Moon Palace 1,"a 500-cubic meter module that is China's first and the world'sthird bioregenerative life support base. (Xinhua/Gong Lei)









A staff member introduces the interior condition of the "Moon Palace 1" from monitors in Beijing, capital of China, May 20, 2014. Three Chinese volunteers on Tuesday ended an experiment that saw them live for 105 days in an enclosed capsule, eating only laboratory-grownplants and insects. This was China's first manned test of the "Moon Palace 1," a 500-cubic meter module that is China's first and the world's third bioregenerative life support base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*



China Halts US Dollar Transactions With Afghan Banks*





*The de-dollarization escalates. As Reuters reports, Chinese banks have halted dollar transactions with most Afghan commercial banks. Whether this is related to the terrorist operations in the Muslim-dominated Uighur region is unclear... also unclear is whether the Chinese banks will accept transactions with Afghan banks in CNY?*

As Reuters reports,

Chinese banks have halted dollar transactions with most Afghan commercial banks, the central bank governor said on Thursday, making it difficult for businesses to pay for imports with one of the Afghanistan's biggest trading partners.

"China is a major country that was handling those bank transfers, and now they have told the banks they can't do it," governor Noorullah Delawari told Reuters.

The impact on business had been felt immediately, he said.

De-Dollarization or Anti-Terrorist action? The official story is as follows:

The Chinese move was part of the trend in which it was increasingly difficult for Afghanistan's commercial banks to execute international transactions, Delawari said. "Some of our banks cannot do any direct transactions because their correspondent banks in the U.S., Europe, Germany, or Turkey (have halted transactions)," he said.

"Now even transferring money to China to import goods has been affected."

The Afghan government's failure to pass key measures means that it could in June be blacklisted by Financial Action Task Force (FATF), an international body that sets standards on how countries combat money laundering.

Banks have been struggling since FATF threatened Afganistan with the blacklist early this year.

"That has been affecting our banks ability to transfer money for anything," Delawari said, describing how students abroad were unable to receive money from there parents as an example.

Chinese banks and officials were not immediately available for comment.

[Thank you to Huaqiao at CDF for the original post]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mao1949

*Super-fast approval bureau opens doors*

Boosting Tianjin's plans for establishing a free-trade zone, the city's Binhai New Area has setup the country's first administrative approval bureau, gathering 216 items for approval under the 18 government sectors in the area and shortening the approval process.

The bureau can deliver an approval in one day, which is the fastest in the country.

The administrative service center that opened its doors on Tuesday boasts more than 200 counters offering diversified administrative examination and approval-related services, such as enterprise and tax registration, and foreign investment approval procedures.

Following a call by the government to integrate development among Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei provinces, the move to streamline administrative approvals will help attract an increasing number of private companies to invest in the Binhai New Area, said Zhang Tiejun, director of the Tianjin Binhai New Area Administrative Approval Bureau.

Zhang Lu, financial director of Tianjin Binhai Xianghengrui Metal Sales Co, was able to get her company's business license, organization code certification, tax registration certification and official seal in only 24 hours, as opposed to the average of four days that is standard in the rest of the country.

According to Zhang, she got a list of the items she needed to gather for the approval work from the Binhai administrative approval service center. Then she just had to complete the forms to finish the approval work the day after submitting the application.

"It is quite a bit more convenient than before," Zhang said.In the past, she had to go to a commercial bureau, a public security bureau and other government sectors, and the approval took more than two weeks to be delivered.

To further enhance its efficiency, the bureau established a new supervision system to oversee the approval work. According to the bureau, the service center received a total of 567 applications and completed 416 cases the day after it opened for business.

Reforming the administrative approval function will speed the transformation of government functions in the Binhai New Area, Zhang Tiejun said.

"The 18 departments, without the burden of administrative approval, will focus more on strengthening market supervision and business exploration," he said.

As a pilot area for transforming government functions, Tianjin's Binhai New Area's role is to promote trade and facilitate investment, Huang Xingguo, mayor of Tianjin Municipality, said on a visit to the bureau on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Why Are Western Rating Agencies Wrong?

By Guan Jianzhong
The global financial crisis has testified to the failure of the Western credit ratings system, with the entire world suffering from the ensuing consequences. *Western rating agencies were widely criticized for having given their highest ratings to the debt instruments whose failure helped spark the global financial crisis in 2008. The incapability of disclosing the rules of the formation of credit risks is the reason for the fact that people are questioning and denouncing them.*

China's economic rise and growing influence means it should have a commensurate voice in ratings. *The irrational worship on the three big credit rating agencies (Standard & Poor's, Moody's and Fitch) should be abandoned. China is a creditor that sends out lots of capital. China should depend on its own credit rating institutions that are capable of doing the work. We cannot simply assume that Western credit rating institutions are always the best, or depend solely on rating agencies from a debtor country to make investment decisions.*

The core theory of the three big rating agencies relies on the central tenets of default rate and sovereign ceiling. Default rate uses events of default in history to evaluate future risks. There is no logical link between previous default and future risks. A sovereign ceiling means the sovereign rating of a country is the limit of all debtors in the country. This is wrongheaded. There is no necessary connection between the debt-paying ability of the central government and other debtors in the country. Such a ceiling is overly simplistic.

The primary responsibility of a rating agency should be social responsibility and the value of a rating agency depends on whether or not it has an original rating theory and standard that can disclose and predict credit risks before they happen.

*Therefore, as Western ratings don't seem to be able to shoulder the responsibility of global rating, they could instead be a source of future strife.*

*Only a correct rating theory can guide us in attempting to discover the rules for the formation of credit risks, and this can only be achieved by looking into the very core of this extremely complicated system.*

Credit rating agencies should undertake this public responsibility by providing the market with impartial and independent credit-rating information.

*The contradiction between production and credit and the contradiction between credit and rating are the driving force for the development of a credit-based economy.*

The first pair of contradictions in essence demand infinite expansion of credit to satisfy the growth of production, making it a driving force for the pro-cyclicality of a credit-based economy. The second pair of contradictions demand control of credit expansion risks, making it a driving force for the counter-cyclicality of a credit-based economy.

Therefore, credit rating agencies should aim to prevent the exponential expansion of credit size through disclosing the risk of sources of repayment in covering debts.

*The credit rating theory of China's Dagong Global Credit Rating takes the probability of wealth creation as the basis for credit ratings. It also takes into consideration factors such as political stability, credit environment, economic conditions, maximum debt of a debtor, the outstanding debts of the debtor and degree of deviation between the sources of repayment and wealth creation capacity.*

*The biggest theoretical innovation of Dagong lies in the degree of deviation between repayment sources and wealth creation capacity. The degree of deviation is in direct proportion to the debtor's solvency risk.*

In reality there are various ways of repaying debt, and each source of repayment varies in its impact on solvency risk.

For instance, one debtor may repay debt with their profit while another debtor may repay debt by printing more bank notes. In each scenario, the debt is repaid; the decisive factor to differentiate the security degree of their repayment capabilities is the distance between the source of repayment and wealth creation capability, namely the degree of deviation.

Email us at: yushujun@bjreview.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mao1949

*At the rate things are going, China may be the world’s biggest movie market just five years from now. By Wednesday, Chinese movie theaters had taken in 10 billion yuan ($1.6 billion) since the beginning of the year. Last year it took a month longer -- until June 19 -- to reach the same mark, according to M1905, the website for state-owned broadcaster CCTV6. 

The country’s box-office grosses in 2013 hit $3.6 billion, and 2014 is headed for a take of $5 billion, according to the Hollywood Reporter. (Deadline estimates a slightly more modest $4.5 billion.) To meet growing demand, China added over 5,000 screens in 2013 alone, Variety reports.

The U.S. box office, by comparison, is expanding at a significantly smaller pace, hovering at $10.9 billion in 2012 and 2013, up slightly from 2011’s $10.1 billion.*

*China isn’t just an audience for film, it’s also a hugely profitable producer. Twenty-four movies made more than 100 million yuan ($16 million) in China this year, and only half of them were American-made.*

The biggest box-office success in China this year was “The Monkey King,” a homegrown fantasy epic shot in 3D that took in $167 million after its January release. Starring Chow Yun-Fat, the movie was produced by Mandarin FIlms and China Film Group, companies that aren’t familiar to American audiences -- yet. “Captain America: The Winter Soldier” came in second with $116 million, and Chinese reality-TV adaptation “Dad, Where Are We Going?” brought in $111 million for third place.

“Godzilla,” one of the biggest U.S. releases of the summer, may underperform in China due to recent tensions between China and Godzilla’s country of origin, Japan. Other upcoming American movies -- “X-Men: Days of Future Past,” “Transformers: Age of Extinction,” “Dawn of the Planet of the Apes” and “Guardians of the Galaxy” -- are likely to do well in China this summer.

In the fall we’ll see a test of how Chinese movies fare in America. “The Monkey King” was successful enough across Asian markets to earn a U.S. release set for September, distributed by the small New Jersey-based Global Star Productions.

It might take some time for Chinese films to gain as strong a foothold in the U.S. as American films have internationally, but it probably won’t be long before one of the top 10 films in America is a blockbuster from Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mao1949

*Russia and China are planning to increase the volume of direct payments in mutual trade in their national currencies, according to a joint statement on a new stage of comprehensive partnership and strategic cooperation signed during high-level talks in Shanghai on Tuesday.

“The sides intend to take new steps to increase the level and expansion of spheres of Russian-Chinese practical cooperation, in particular to establish close cooperation in the financial sphere, including an increase in direct payments in the Russian and Chinese national currencies in trade, investments and loan services,” the statement said.*

The two countries are also set to deepen dialogue on macroeconomic policy issues, as well as boost growth in mutual investment, including in transportation infrastructure, the development of mineral deposits, and the construction of budget housing within Russia.

Russian President Vladimir Putin arrived in China on Tuesday for high-level talks with President of the People’s Republic of China Xi Jinping. A large package of documents, including bilateral, intergovernmental, inter-departmental and corporate agreements are expected to be signed during the two-day visit, aimed at cementing Russian-Chinese relations.

The decision to switch to the national currencies, thus reducing dependence on the US dollar was first announced in 2010 by then-Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin and Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao. The announcement was followed by a deal struck by the central banks of the two countries that allowed bilateral trade in the ruble and renminbi, as well as in freely convertible currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

China has a huge audience, so there will be 100,000+ movie theaters by 2015. The box office will hit new record by then.

Godzilla (2014) is boring. X-men not bad, but still the old stories, some apart is similar to transformers and iron man - all about the robots. In the movie X-men, those Americans even said our enemies are Russians and Chinese. LOL! Can we have something new? The American scriptwriter is now too exhausted to write new stories. So they start to reproduce old movies, like Godzilla (1954 Japan) and Planet of Apes (1968). Actually China has many good elements and stories that can be produced into movies, but we still can't reach Hollywood's level, it's sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to be largest seed market by 2015*

Reporter: Ai Yang 丨 CCTV.com

*China may surpass the US as the world's largest seed market next year as commercialization in the seed industry accelerates. *These comments come from the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences just before the World Seed Congress kicks off in Beijing on Monday.





_Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang addresses the opening ceremony of the 2014 World Seed Congress in Beijing, capital of China, May 26, 2014. (Xinhua/Ding Lin)_

The world seed congress is here for the first time in China—a premier annual gathering where the industry comes to exchange ideas to better crop harvesting. Organizers say that this comes as an opportunity to tackle food safety, an issue that is closely related to people’s health and quality of their lives.

*"Getting the right seed is a crucial part for agriculture production. As people’s life quality improve they require better tasting vegetables and fruits. With import and technology innovation we have been upgrading our seeds in the past few decades." Zhang Lingjun, senior agronomist with Beijing Agriculture Technology Extension Centre, said.*

With China, eager to better its food production, effort was ploughed into upgrading seed yield, quality and expanding volume. *Just on Sunday the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences forecast that the country’s seed market volume will surge to 14.2 billion US dollars next year. That will make it the number one seed market globally. And more stock would likely translate into large volumes of seeds for exports.*

China has been working to boost its seed industry, not only to feed its own population but also to trade overseas…with international platforms like this, it hopes to learn and exchange skills and knowledge in order ensure its stock growth and better food quality.

And as many in the industry increasingly gain new techniques from abroad, they quickly apply that knowledge to China’s specialities.

*"China enjoys a vast natural resource of edible mushrooms in the south so it’s very easy to breed new seed varieties. Our technology in this area is quite advanced. So far China’s mushroom export accounts for more than 20 percent of the world total."Wu Shangjun, senior agronomist with Beijing Agriculture Technology Extension Centre, said.*

But even as the industry develops, the country is still facing challenges in seed production. In the past three years, authorities found nearly 20,000 cases of fake and inferior seeds. Experts say insufficient innovation and loopholes in seed management still hamper the seed industry’s development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mao1949

(Reuters) - *China has approached foreign banks and gold producers to participate in a global gold exchange in Shanghai, people familiar with the matter said, as the world's top producer and importer of the metal seeks greater influence over pricing.*

*The Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE) got the go ahead from the central bank last week to launch a global trading platform in the city's pilot free trade zone, a move that could challenge the dominance of New York and London in gold trade and pricing.*

Beijing's plans to open up gold trading comes at a time when the benchmark price-setting process for precious metals is under scrutiny. Barclays Plc (BARC.L) became the first bank to be fined over attempted manipulation of the 95-year-old benchmark London gold market daily "fix" last week.

State-backed SGE has asked bullion banks such as HSBC (HSBA.L), Australia and New Zealand Banking Group (ANZ.AX), Standard Bank (SBKJ.J), Standard Chartered (STAN.L) and Bank of Nova Scotia (BNS.TO) to take part in the global trading platform, two people approached by the exchange said.

*SGE, the world's biggest physical gold exchange, where domestic banks, miners and retailers buy and sell gold, could also open up the international platform to foreign brokerages and gold producers,* they said.

*"China wants to have more voice in gold prices,"* said Jiang Shu, an analyst with Industrial Bank, one of 12 banks allowed to import gold into China. *"The international exchange is the first step towards gaining a say in gold pricing."*

"If you don't allow foreign players to participate in your market actively, or do not push Chinese financial institutions to participate in the international market, then China's strong gold demand is only a number, not a power," he said.

HSBC and Standard Bank declined to comment, while the other banks and SGE were not immediately available for comment.

*The global platform will first host spot physical contracts for gold and other precious metals, before aiming to launch derivatives down the line*, said a third source who is directly involved in the launch of the international exchange.

"We are not just encouraging foreign banks but also producers and other entities," added the source.

*China, the world's biggest buyer of raw materials from copper to coal, is pushing hard to establish pricing benchmarks for a number of commodities.*

*Gold, along with oil, could be among the first to be opened up to foreign players. The free trade zone in Shanghai is set to see international energy trading by hosting the country's first crude oil futures.*

*ASIAN VOICE*

The Shanghai exchange is looking to launch three yuan-denominated physical gold contracts, of 100 grams, 1 kg and the bigger London good delivery bar weighing 12.5 kg, said another source who has received a draft prospectus from SGE.

Contract specifications for silver, platinum and palladium were also being discussed, though the sources said specifications and participants had not yet been finalized. *The exchange is expected to be launched by the fourth quarter.*

Even if China lures foreign players, the exchange would still need to see full convertibility of the yuan and enough liquidity on the exchange before it can be considered to operate on a par with other hubs.

*Currently, the London gold "fix" is the benchmark for spot prices, while New York's COMEX contract sets the futures' benchmark. SGE prices are tracked to gauge Chinese demand as reflected in premiums or discounts to spot rates.*

Earlier this year, China's ICBC (601398.SS) - in conjunction with its acquisition target Standard Bank - indicated interest in buying Deutsche Bank's seat on the London gold fix but it is not interested anymore, sources previously told Reuters.

*While physical demand has always provided underlying support to gold prices, speculative trade is what largely drives prices. With China's push for an international physical exchange, physical demand could begin to have a stronger influence.*

*China overtook India last year as the world's biggest gold importer and gold jewelry and investment demand was up about a third to a record 1,065.8 tons in 2013.*

*The influx of gold has made SGE the biggest physical exchange, with a turnover of 10,000 tons for its immediate and deferred delivery contracts*, according to Thomson Reuters GFMS.

*The Shanghai Futures Exchange has the world's second-most traded gold futures contract, though trading is largely limited to the domestic market with volumes of about 41,176 tons last year, still well behind COMEX's 147,083 tons.*

The SGE's international board and the main exchange could eventually be merged when the yuan is fully convertible, Albert Cheng, managing director of the World Gold Council's far east region, said.

*"That would become a very important exchange in the world, and Shanghai will truly become one of the three international gold centers after New York and London,"* he said. "No doubt, the participation in the international market is the key effort of the SGE and the current administration."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senheiser

good news, china holds 3 trillion dollars reserves who will become useless one day once america goes bankrupt and cant print anymore money. All hard earned chinese money, but with many gold in chinese hands they will also gain in one area that will be some kind of bargain for the loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

senheiser said:


> good news, china holds 3 trillion dollars reserves who will become useless one day once america goes bankrupt and cant print anymore money. All hard earned chinese money, but with many gold in chinese hands they will also gain in one area that will be some kind of bargain for the loss.



We need at least 12000 tons of gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mao1949

1. Shanghai Gold Exchange is the largest physical gold exchange in the world.

2. Shanghai Futures Exchange has the 2nd largest gold futures contract in the world.

Note: Futures contract drives gold prices which is why the American COMEX influences gold prices the most. US manipulates gold prices down using big banks from the backing of the Federal Reserve to support the US Dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Mao1949 said:


> 1. Shanghai Gold Exchange is the largest physical gold exchange in the world.
> 
> 2. Shanghai Futures Exchange has the 2nd largest gold futures contract in the world.
> 
> Note: Futures contract drives gold prices which is why the American COMEX influences gold prices the most. US manipulates gold prices down using big banks from the backing of the Federal Reserve to support the US Dollar.



More green papers for gold, great deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Mao1949 said:


> 1. Shanghai Gold Exchange is the largest physical gold exchange in the world.
> 
> 2. Shanghai Futures Exchange has the 2nd largest gold futures contract in the world.
> 
> Note: Futures contract drives gold prices which is why the American COMEX influences gold prices the most. US manipulates gold prices down using big banks from the backing of the Federal Reserve to support the US Dollar.



COMEX does not have enough physical gold to support the delivery of all the gold contracts. Most traders settled their account with no physical delivery. That is a pyramid scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jguo

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We need at least 12000 tons of gold.



China already has over 18,000 tonns and rapidly growing every year.. but it's not time to reveal our cards yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jguo said:


> China already has over 18,000 tonns and rapidly growing every year.. but it's not time to reveal our cards yet.




Any proofs for that?


----------



## Jguo

Götterdämmerung said:


> Any proofs for that?



The proof is there if you know where to look.

But I know because of my work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jguo said:


> The proof is there if you know where to look.
> 
> But I know because of my work.



Well, I'm not in the trade. But could you give me a link where to look at?


----------



## Jguo

Götterdämmerung said:


> Well, I'm not in the trade. But could you give me a link where to look at?



These are information the big money does not want going public, so it will not be stated in a 'link' you can find.

1. you can find clues from physical Gold inventory movements at banks such as JPM, GS and HSBC. watch what the banks are doing - they say one thing and do another - I know because I work for one.
2. you can check for movements of physical Gold moving from HK into the mainland in the pass decade (China uses HK as a front)
3. directors at Swiss refineries (which process/mark/unmark all out-going physical gold from the west) who tell my boss where the Gold is going: (80% to the far east - mainly China, and 20% to Dubai, which is then brought into India)

Assuming the ultimate goal of China is the establishment of the Yuan as one of the reserve currencies (that's right, one of) there are a number of important criteria that has to be met.

1. Have more physical gold than the fed+the imf combined, because they are both US controlled institutions (becoming true)
2. Free floating Yuan (not yet true)
3. Establish international confidence in the Yuan and its associated markets (not yet true)
4. Have a deep pool of investable assets (e.g. us bonds - petrodollar) which is backed by Gold (not yet true)

China needs physical gold for all of the above, and that's why they're now the leading producer as well as buyer in the world. It is why western media is so biased against China - to deter market confidence being established on anything about China - its people, its currency, its political environment.

We get information before hand and place trades on them - and the regulators cannot do anything, because it is in their interest for us to make money, and it's impossible for them to do anything about it. (i wont get into sensitive details)

People in the west talk about how Chinese media is controlled by a handful of powerful people (the state) - ironic isn't it? How many people do you think controls the western media empire? do you every wonder why there is no variation between the type of stories being published when it concerns China? I have some friends who works for CNN and Bloomberg - they get the same memos!

There is a fierce war going on behind the scenes that's going to change the entire geopolitical landscape of the world, and all I see is the sheeple on this forum hurling insults at each other and arguing about who has the bigger dick - sad times for the common folk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Jguo said:


> These are information the big money does not want going public, so it will not be stated in a 'link' you can find.
> 
> 1. you can find clues from physical Gold inventory movements at banks such as JPM, GS and HSBC. watch what the banks are doing - they say one thing and do another - I know because I work for one.
> 2. you can check for movements of physical Gold moving from HK into the mainland in the pass decade (China uses HK as a front)
> 3. directors at Swiss refineries (which process/mark/unmark all out-going physical gold from the west) who tell my boss where the Gold is going: (80% to the far east - mainly China, and 20% to Dubai, which is then brought into India)
> 
> Assuming the ultimate goal of China is the establishment of the Yuan as one of the reserve currencies (that's right, one of) there are a number of important criteria that has to be met.
> 
> 1. Have more physical gold than the fed+the imf combined, because they are both US controlled institutions (becoming true)
> 2. Free floating Yuan (not yet true)
> 3. Establish international confidence in the Yuan and its associated markets (not yet true)
> 4. Have a deep pool of investable assets (e.g. us bonds - petrodollar) which is backed by Gold (not yet true)
> 
> China needs physical gold for all of the above, and that's why they're now the leading producer as well as buyer in the world. It is why western media is so biased against China - to deter market confidence being established on anything about China - its people, its currency, its political environment.
> 
> We get information before hand and place trades on them - and the regulators cannot do anything, because it is in their interest for us to make money, and it's impossible for them to do anything about it. (i wont get into sensitive details)
> 
> People in the west talk about how Chinese media is controlled by a handful of powerful people (the state) - ironic isn't it? How many people do you think controls the western media empire? do you every wonder why there is no variation between the type of stories being published when it concerns China? I have some friends who works for CNN and Bloomberg - they get the same memos!
> 
> There is a fierce war going on behind the scenes that's going to change the entire geopolitical landscape of the world, and all I see is the sheeple on this forum hurling insults at each other and arguing about who has the bigger dick - sad times for the common folk.



Friend, thanks for the details. But do not get yourself in trouble for revealing things you should not reveal. 要做大事最好的晚上

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Russia's Inter RAO may supply China by building coal-fired power plant
*(China Daily, May 28)

Russia's Inter RAO might build the world's largest coal-fired power plant to sell electricity to China in a sign of strengthening bilateral economic and political ties.

Chairman Boris Kovalchuk told reporters the Russian power monopoly would examine the cost and timetable required to build the 8-gigawatt plant, which would use coal from the Erkovetskaya deposit in the Amur region in Russia's Far East.

The announcement follows a historic $400 billion agreement to sell Russian natural gas to China for the next 30 years.
Russia, a leading producer of oil and gas, wants to diversify its energy exports away from its core European market.

Inter RAO already supplies China with electricity. A subsidiary, East Energy Co, last year increased electricity exports to China by 33 percent to 3.5 billion kilowatt hours.

Kovalchuk said that Inter RAO is looking for a loan from China to build the plant.

full: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17545419.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jguo said:


> People in the west talk about how Chinese media is controlled by a handful of powerful people (the state) - ironic isn't it? How many people do you think controls the western media empire? do you every wonder why there is no variation between the type of stories being published when it concerns China? I have some friends who works for CNN and Bloomberg - they get the same memos!
> 
> There is a fierce war going on behind the scenes that's going to change the entire geopolitical landscape of the world, and all I see is the sheeple on this forum hurling insults at each other and arguing about who has the bigger dick - sad times for the common folk.



Thanks a lot for the information. 

I know how the media works, I'm in that trade. 

Yup, there are indeed a lot of sheeple here in the forum as well as outside the forum.


----------



## cirr

*Touch panel makers see increased orders from Xiaomi as it aims to ship 80 million handsets in 2014*

Sammi Huang, Taipei; Alex Wolfgram, DIGITIMES [Monday 26 May 2014]

Touch panel makers are seeing increased orders from Xiaomi as the company aims to ship 80 million handsets in 2014, according to industry sources.

*Xiaomi started the year off with a shipment goal of 40 million units and later bumped it up to 60 million. The sources said Xiaomi is now putting in increased orders to supply chains, with the aim of shipping 80 million handsets in 2014.

Furthermore, Xiaomi aims to ship 160 million handsets in 2015 amid prospects in the China market, the sources revealed.*

The company has already seen steady shipments in the first quarter of 2014 and expects strong growth throughout the second and third quarters as it aggressively pushes low-priced units into the market, the sources said.

*Wintek* and *O-Film* are among some of the makers who expect to benefit from the shipments, with Xiaomi using primarily OGS solutions in its handsets.

Touch panel makers see increased orders from Xiaomi as it aims to ship 80 million handsets in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*More small businesses gaining loans*
CCTV.com

Micro and small size companies in China have long faced difficulties in obtaining bank loans. But the tide is turning. The government recently launched several measures to increase small businesses’ access to bank loans, and the effect has been noticeable. The latest statistics show that growth in lending to micro and small companies was four percent higher than the growth of overall lending during the first four months of this year.

More and more Chinese banks are turning to micro and small firms for business. Funding demand for bank loans in this segment of the private sector has been rapidly gaining strength and the numbers show it. 
*
The China Banking Regulatory Commission says banks lent 18.6 trillion yuan, or about 3 trillion U.S dollars, to micro and small firms during the first four months of the year. That’s an increase of 18 percent from a year ago. Loans to micro and small businesses in China’s eastern provinces such as Zhejiang, and Jiangsu have reached one third of all lending.*

"The chance for micro and small firms to get financial services is getting higher, now that we introduced government finance, and created a good credit environment. There are even some big banks that are trying to get more small business clients. It’s a trend." Yang Zaiping, Vice President of China Banking Association said.

In Beijing’s Zhong Guancun High Tech Zone, a new policy was implemented recently to support small startups that aren’t qualified for bank loans. The district’s government also has enlisted an insurance firm to help guarantee loans for the companies.

*"We take out 20 percent to 45 percent of the bench mark rate to subsidize small businesses. This lowers the costs of what companies are paying." Yang said.*

the Shanghai municipal government has also created a way to lend to innovative startups. The procedure involves the Silicon Valley and Shanghai Pudong Development banks and the local government in providing loans and insurance to businesses in need.


----------



## TaiShang

China becoming top mobile phone market

*China will become the world's largest mobile phone market by revenue for the first time by year end, overtaking the United States, an industry report said. Internet guru Mary Meeker has identified the country as the most mobile nation in the world.*






_Nation becoming top mobile phone market. [China Daily] _


*Phone sales will reach $87 billion in China during 2014, a jump of 53 percent year-on-year. That compares with $60 billion projected sales in the US, Strategy Analytics said.*

Smartphones dominate sales. Chinese shoppers will buy more than 400 million smartphones this year, according to local research company Analysys International. The amount is on track to break 500 million by 2016, it said.

*Meeker acknowledged China's role in the global mobile Internet sector. The world's second-largest economy is moving swiftly to become a leader in mobile commerce,* helped with applications installed on smartphones, according to Meeker. She is a partner at venture capital firm Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers.

As of last year, more than 500 million Chinese were using mobile devices - primarily smartphones - to connect to the Internet, according to the China Internet Network Information Center. The penetration rate of mobile Internet users rose to a record 81 percent in 2013.

China beat the US in terms of smartphone shipments in 2012.

The growth in mobile devices is driven by the country's rapid shift to fourth-generation telecommunications technologies, analysts said.

Leading players, such as Samsung Electronics Co, Huawei Technologies Co Ltd and Lenovo Group Ltd, have pledged to expand their distribution channels, and a widening product offering is diversifying demand in China.

*Although China leads the global mobile phone market in many ways, the Strategy Analytics report said the US is most likely to remain the most valuable market by profit for a while.

"High average selling prices and huge operator subsidies will make the US a very profitable market for major device brands such as Apple and Samsung," it said.*

The world's leading smartphone brands may find it difficult to maintain a high growth rate in China, where analysts said the high double-digit expansion may be nearing its end. Additionally, local players are vigorously expanding businesses on their home turf.

*Lenovo, better known for its PC business outside China, is betting on smartphones for future profit. The Beijing-based company became the second-largest smartphone vendor in China by the end of the first quarter, data from Analysys International showed. Its 12.3 percent market share only lags behind Samsung.*

Coolpad - Yulong Computer Telecommunication Scientific (Shenzhen) Co Ltd - as well as Huawei and Xiaomi Corp enjoyed near double-digit market share and Apple's share dropped to less than 7 percent.

Bryan Wang, China head at consultancy Forrester Research Inc, said 4G is a necessary feature for companies such as Xiaomi to put into their portfolio as Chinese are eager for faster Internet speeds.

***

With such improved sales and growing market share, Chinese mobile producers now need to develop their own OS in order to go higher up in the value chain. 

Besides, development is not always all rosy; it comes with its particular problems:


***

Waste-to-energy plants: A burning issue in China 

‘Great Leap Forward’

The emphasis on incineration of solid wastes in China started in the 1990s. *The 12th Five Year Plan heralded the golden age of incineration and is in a sense a “Great Leap Forward.” Under the Plan, 263.6 billion yuan (US$42.3 billion) will be spent for waste management, 65 percent of which will be for treatment facilities. Most of these will be for incineration plants. At present, China is constructing nearly 100 incineration plants a year — half the world’s total.*

As China’s economy has developed, it has contributed to a rapidly growing middle class which is fast becoming more educated, savvy with the use of social media, and becoming restive because of the pollution of air, water, land and food. *As was observed in the West during the post-1970 period, China is now playing catch-up to the NIMBY (not in my back yard) syndrome.*

*This is manifested by the fact that between mid-2007 and mid-2012, there were at least a dozen protests against incineration plants by local residents.*

This is because of perceived health hazards due to toxic emissions like dioxins and wastewater disposal. Expected decline in the land and house prices around the sites is also a major concern.

*Hangzhou hit the global headlines on May 10 not because of its renowned oolong tea or that it is the headquarters of Alibaba, which may soon become the world’s largest ever IPO. It was because some 10,000 local farmers staged a protest against the construction of an incineration plant in Zhongtai, a suburb.*

*The protest achieved its objective. Shanghai Daily reported that work on the construction has stopped. City officials said, “We will invite the local people to participate, fully listen to and seek every one’s opinions...” In our view it is the right decision. However, the public participation and consultation should have been carried out before the decision to construct was taken, not after the protest.*

Equally, there has to be a serious attempt to reduce the amount of waste generated by increasing public and industrial awareness of the problem. Reduction of waste generation and increasing recycling have to be major components of the solution.

_Asit K Biswas is a Distinguished Professor, Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy, Singapore, and co-founder of Third World Centre for Water Management, Mexico. Zhang Jingru is a doctoral student at the Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy._

[Post taken from Tianxia at CDF]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Q1 2014 Regional per capita disposable income *






国家统计局陕西调查总队

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Nice infographic for prospective investors


----------



## cirr

JD.com will grow into an 100 billion USD company within 3 years。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> JD.com will grow into an 100 billion USD company within 3 years。



Then we can take more American peasants on our payroll.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Then we can take more American peasants on our payroll.



More Americans will be buying online using JD.com、Taobao.com、Tmall.com etc。

As a matter of fact, the whole world might start buying on Chinese-owned e-commerce sites in a couple of years, as people from Taiwan, Singapore, Japan etc already do today。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China official PMI hits five-month high in May, boding well for Q2*





June 2, 2014 1:13 AM




Workers install the chassis along a production line at a truck factory of Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co. Ltd (JAC Motors) in Hefei, Anhui province May 5, 2014. REUTERS/Stringer/Files


By Aileen Wang and Matthew Miller

BEIJING (Reuters) - China's factory activity expanded at the fastest pace in five months in May due to rising new orders, official data showed on Sunday, reinforcing views that the world's second-largest economy is regaining momentum in the second quarter following Beijing's targeted measures to bolster growth.

The official Purchasing Managers' Index rose to 50.8 in May from April's 50.4, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Sunday, beating market expectations of 50.6.

"The PMI reading continued to improve in May, indicating that a trend of economic stabilization is becoming more evident," Zhang Liqun, a researcher at the Development Research Centre said in the statement accompanying the data.

As one of the first leading indicators gauging economic momentum, the improved reading could bode well for other May data, bolstering market expectations that the economy is regaining some strength as the government's pro-growth measures started to kick in.

The official survey showed a broad-based recovery in manufacturing activity in May, with nine out of the 13 sub-indicies pointing to improvement from the previous month.

A sub-index for new orders, a measure of foreign and domestic demand edged up to 52.3 in May from 51.2 in April, marking the highest level since last November.

The PMI data also showed export orders inched higher to 49.3 in May from 49.1 in April, though the indicator remained below the 50-level threshold that separates growth from contraction.

POLICY SUPPORT

Beijing stepped up policy fine-tuning in recent weeks and has unveiled a slew of targeted measures this year to help shore up the economy, which has dipped to a 18-month low in the first quarter and is seen on track to post the weakest annual showing in 24 years.

"It is clear that the government has become more concerned about the continued economic slowdown and wants to further increase the strength of policy support," said Wang Tao, economist at UBS in a note to clients.

China's cabinet announced fresh easing measures on Friday to help lower funding costs and reduce operating burdens for companies to give more support for the real economy.

The measures included lowering the reserve requirement for more banks, increasing the scale of re-lending and bond financing to support smaller firms, and a further reduction of administrative fees for businesses.

China's finance ministry had also urged their local branches to quicken the pace of budget allocation to guarantee the completion of key projects and lift the slowing economy.

Those policy moves, together with the earlier steps, such as hastening construction of railways and public housing, tax cuts for smaller enterprises, have combined to give a boost to the economy, though officials and economists warned that the downside pressure still exists.

Chinese leaders have ruled out the possibility of any big fiscal stimulus to spur economic growth as they tolerate a slower growth rate while pushing ahead with structural reforms.

China has set an annual target for the economy to grow about 7.5 percent in 2014 and a Reuters poll found that economists expected growth of 7.3 percent for this year.

A preliminary HSBC/Markit PMI issued late last month showed the factory sector turning in its best performance in five months, although the reading remained below the 50-point level that suggests contraction in manufacturing activities.

All eyes now will be on the release of the final HSBC PMI at 01:45 GMT on Tuesday, which favours smaller and private companies compared with the bigger ones captured by the official PMI.

(Reporting by Aileen Wang and Matthew Miller; Editing by Matt Driskill)

China official PMI hits five-month high in May, boding well for Q2 - Yahoo Finance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Published: Tuesday June 3, 2014 MYT 10:26:00 AM 
Updated: Tuesday June 3, 2014 MYT 10:41:26 AM

*China official services PMI hits 6-month high as orders rebound*





File picture of cargo ships docked at a shipyard in Shanghai. China's official non-manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) climbed to 55.5 from April's 54.8, says the National Bureau of Statistics - AFP Photo.


BEIJING: *China's services sector grew at its fastest pace in six months in May* as new orders rebounded, an official survey showed, reinforcing hopes that the Chinese economy may be steadying after a tumultuous few months.

The official non-manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) *climbed to 55.5 from April's 54.8*, the National Bureau of Statistics said.

That is well above the 50-point level that separates an expansion from a contraction in activity.

In a sign of buoyancy in the sector, new orders rebounded to an eight-month high of 52.7, compared to April's 50.8. Business expectations also held their ground at a solid 60.7, compared to April's 61.5.

The pick-up in the services PMI echoes a rebound in China's factory sector, and augurs well for a spate of monthly economic data from the country due later this month.

Official data on Sunday showed China's manufacturing industry grew at its fastest pace in five months in May due to rising new orders, as a PMI for the sector touched a high of 50.8 in May.

Hurt by volatile export growth and sluggish domestic demand and investment, China's economy has had a disappointing showing this year, with a majority of economic indicator releases underwhelming investors.

Worried that unemployment may spike if growth slackens too far, thereby threatening China's social stability, the Chinese government has loosened policy in incremental moves in recent months.

The latest measure was taken on Friday when the government said it would lower reserve requirements, or the level of cash that commercial banks have to deposit at the central bank, for more banks to spur lending – and economic growth.

Growth in the world's second-largest economy slipped to an 18-month low of 7.4% between January and March, and is forecast to fall to a 24-year low of 7.3% for the year. – Reuters 

China official services PMI hits 6-month high as orders rebound - Business News | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

BBC News - China's trade surplus rises to $36bn in May

*China's trade surplus rises to $36bn in May*

China's exports grew in May but a drop in imports signalled a possible weakening of demand in the world's second-largest economy.

The country's exports rose by 7% in May compared with 12 months before. But imports fell by 1.6% on a year earlier.

It meant the nation's trade surplus widened sharply to $35.9bn (£21.4bn), from April's $18.5bn, the General Administration of Customs said.

The figures will add to recent concern about the state of the Chinese economy.

It has shown signs of weakness amid poor data from the manufacturing and retail sectors.

'Normal level'
The country's commerce ministry had hoped the trade picture would pick up in May.

Some experts believe the weak trade figures are partly due to an unnatural comparison with last year, when there was a glut of fake invoicing of exports as a way of getting around impending currency restrictions.

There has been a crackdown on such activities since May 2013.

"The data shows that the country's exports growth has returned to a normal level and will continue to improve," customs office spokesman Zheng Yuesheng told state television.

Exports to the US were up by 6.3% in May, down from a rise of 12% in April.

Shipments to the EU rose by 13.4%, down from an increase of 15.1% the previous month.

And exports to ASEAN bloc countries rose by 9.1%, up from the figure of 3.8% in April.

The Chinese government is aiming for total trade to grow 7.5% this year. Last year trade grew by 7.6%, below the official target of 8%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Russia ready to share experience in building inland NPPs with China
*
(ITAR-TASS, June 9)

Russia has offered China to share its experience in building nuclear plants in inland territories [today, all Chinese nuclear plants are located in coastal areas], CEO of Russia’s state nuclear corporation Rosatom Sergei Kiriyenko said on Monday.

“We know that China’s government has plans to begin the construction of nuclear plants in inland territories which badly need electricity,” he said. “Russia has unique experience - we are one of the few countries which have vast experience of building and operating nuclear plants in such territories. We are ready to share this experience with our Chinese partners.”

Apart from that, Russia continued dialogue with partners in China on cooperation in building fast fission reactors, Kiriyenko said, adding that one such pilot reactor built with use of Russian technologies had been commissioned in 2013.

Russia and China also agreed to develop cooperation in the construction of low and medium-capacity floating nuclear plants. A memorandum to this effect was signed during the latest meeting between the heads of the two states in Shanghai.

Kiriyenko added that the construction of the third and fourth units at China’s Tianwan nuclear plant proceeded ahead of schedule.

ITAR-TASS: Economy - Russia ready to share experience in building inland NPPs with China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Wins MegaFon Contract as Russian Ties to China Deepen
*
(Bloomberg, June 9)

Russia’s second-largest wireless operator, agreed to buy at least $600 million of equipment from Huawei Technologies Co. (002502) at a time when ties between Russian and Chinese companies are strengthening.

MegaFon chose China’s largest maker of network products for a seven-year contract to speed mobile networks in several Russian territories, Chief Strategy Officer Alexander Bashmakov said in a phone interview. The deal, including software and maintenance, is worth “dozens of billion rubles,” he said.

Russia companies have boosted ties to China after the U.S. and European Union imposed sanctions on the country to punish it for annexing the Crimean peninsula from Ukraine. OAO Gazprom (OGZD), Russia’s biggest company, signed a $400 billion deal last month to ship gas to China.

“Huawei is one of the technological leaders in 4G equipment,” Bashmakov said. “They are leading in the number of signed contracts with operators. The Russian market is very competitive in equipment prices, unlike the U.S. where supplies of Chinese equipment are limited.”

MegaFon based its choice of Shenzen, China-based Huawei on financial and technological factors rather than politics, Bashmakov said. MegaFon, controlled by Russia’s richest man Alisher Usmanov and part-owned by TeliaSonera AB (TLSN), will use a credit line from China Development Bank to fund the purchases.

full: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...na-deepen.html


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai Electric buys 40% of Ansaldo for $551m*

09/05/2014

By Kelvin Ross

Chinese power company *Shanghai Electric* is to buy 40 per cent of Italian energy firm Ansaldo Energia for €400m ($551m).

At the same time, the two companies are to set up two joint ventures to manufacture gas turbines for Asian markets and also form a research and development centre in Shanghai.Ansaldo

The transaction, which is expected to be closed by the end of the year, marks the largest Italian-Chinese deal and Ansaldo said it “could represent a major benchmark of economic relations between the two countries”.

The agreement opens the door for Ansaldo to enter the Chinese gas turbine markets, which the Italian firm says represents 50 per cent of the global market and is rapidly expanding.

In a statement today, Ansaldo said that it expected the deal to result in a 20 per cent increase in turnover in the mid- to long term, three-to-four units a year in new turbines at its plant in Genoa and the creation of 500 new jobs.

And in a further step into Asia, Ansaldo has signed a partnership with Doosan Heavy Industries of South Korea for the development of a new gas turbine for the US, Brazilian, Saudi Arabian and South Korean markets.

Ansaldo said that the deal would, over the next seven years, see it “establish a presence in 100 per cent of the markets for gas turbines” and result in the recruitment of 100 new engineers.

http://www.powerengineeringint.com/a...-for-551m.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Another Chinese company will go public on the New York Stock Exchange this week, and data show that the 10 biggest Chinese companies to list in the US in the last 12 months have seen an average return of 44 percent since their first day of trading.

And that compared with 25 percent for all US IPOs of more than $100 million in the same period, Bloomberg News reported on Monday. In that time, the Chinese returns have outpaced all global counterparts, Bloomberg said.

Josef Schuster, founder of Ipox Schuster LLC, a Chicago-based independent financial-services firm specializing in global IPOs, said that US markets provide a better trading infrastructure and a favorable pricing environment for Chinese firms, among other added benefits.

"It's eventually up to the firm where to list but a listing in the US can surely add to the novelty of a Chinese company and may help the marketing appeal," Schuster told China Daily.

IPOs and Chinese firms in particular are taking advantage of a "big window of opportunity," he said. And many of these deals help drive interest in "hot sectors," like e-commerce and consumer-related industries.

Of the 16 Chinese companies that have listed in the US this year, 12 are involved in the Internet technology and web services industry.

Francis Gaskins, the director of research for financial industry website equities.com, said one of the main attractions for a Chinese company to list in the US is "broader exposure to US institutions".

"Chinese IPOs have done pretty well in the US market because they have very good top line revenue increases," Gaskins said on Monday in an interview with China Daily. "The first thing to look at for a Chinese company is do they have a good branding position."

Zhaopin Ltd, a Beijing-based Chinese jobs website operator, is scheduled to go public this week at the NYSE.

Many of the Chinese companies listing in the US in the last year have seen solid returns.

E-commerce firm JD.com and Weibo Corp are two of better-known Chinese companies to list in the US in 2014.

JD.com, the largest direct seller of online goods in China, raised $1.78 billion in its IPO on the Nasdaq Stock Market in May, the biggest IPO by a Chinese company in the US, to date.

Weibo, a popular Chinese micro blog commonly referred to as "China's version of Twitter," netted $285.6 million during its first day on Nasdaq in April.

Since listing in the US, JD's shares have produced a return of 49.6 percent, while Weibo's stock has gone up a more modest 10 percent.

Some other companies that have had solid returns include: Autohome Inc, a car-information website that has gained 110 percent since a December IPO, and online classified ads provider 58.com Inc, which has climbed 140 percent since its IPO in October.

All of those listings pale in comparison to the proposed IPO for Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. A US listing for Alibaba, China's largest online marketplace and No 1 e-commerce firm, could exceed $20 billion, according to some estimates.


----------



## senheiser

good news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

It's fine, this doesn't necessarily mean that the tech will go to China itself, and if it does, we should then expect the cost of that tech to lower, as the Chinese would proliferate it quite quickly.


----------



## A1Kaid

Never even heard of Fisker, this reminds me of how Tata motors purchased Landrover. Rich people from less advance countries buying companies from more advance countries. Though the report says the Chinese businessman wants to open up manufacturing in Finland not in China, but considers manufacturing in US as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

hope it turns out a good investment .. they managed to sell 1800 cars only
Technology can be be used but not transferred as Tesla had a law suite against Fisker


----------



## Aepsilons

n my _Thoughts from the Frontline_ debut this past March (“China’s Minsky Moment?”), I highlighted the massive bubble in Chinese private-sector debt and explored the near-term prospects for either (1) a reform-induced slowdown or (2) a crisis-induced recession. Unfortunately, it was not an easy or straightforward analysis, considering the glaring inconsistencies between “official” state-compiled data and more concrete measures of all real economic activity, which is why I suggested that China is simultaneously the most important and most misunderstood economic force in the world today.
With the stakes now higher than ever, I returned to Asia’s “miracle” last week (“Looking at the Middle Kingdom with Fresh Eyes”) and probed deeper into the shadows (including China’s shadow banks) with the help of my new friend Leland Miller and a few illuminating excerpts from his Q1 2014 _China Beige Book_ (the largest and most comprehensive survey series ever conducted on a closed or semi-closed economy*)*.

Pulling back the Bamboo Curtain, Leland’s data revealed aspects of the Chinese economy that John and I could have only guessed at before, giving us a rare opportunity to explore regional contrasts in Chinese economic activity, to survey the modest (but still insufficient) rebalancing among sectors, and to identify a series of pressure points within the credit markets that suggest last summer’s interbank volatility may return in 2014.

*Unfortunately, Leland’s key insights confirmed our fears that China’s consumption-repressing, debt-fueled, investment-led growth model is slowing down and starting to sputter… but not collapsing (at least not yet). *

What happens next – with huge implications for global markets – depends largely on the economic wisdom and political resolve of China’s central planners, who must find a way to gradually deleverage overextended regional governments and investment-intensive sectors while also rebalancing the national economy toward a consumption-driven growth model.

Finessing the challenges will require not just one but a series of miracles.

*Like Every Other Investment-Driven Growth “Miracle” *

After 34 years of booming economic growth averaging over 9% per year (the longest sustained period of rapid economic growth in human history), China’s credit-fueled, investment-driven growth model is exhausted and increasingly unstable. As you can see in the chart below, *the Middle Kingdom’s credit boom is well past the point of diminishing marginal returns; and no one can deny that the misallocation is widespread, with capacity utilization now below 60%.* (I should also note that Societe Generale’s Wei Yao has consistently published some of the best research on China in recent quarters; personally, I won’t be surprised to see her vault to rock-star status as the People’s Republic decelerates.)







Source: Wei Yao & Claire Huang, “SG Guide to China Reform.” Societe Generale Research, May 14, 2014.

Moreover, state-perpetuated distortions in the cost and availability of financing are (1) funneling huge amounts of capital toward increasingly unproductive, state-directed investments, and (2) pushing household and private business borrowers into the shadows, where the burden of substantially higher interest rates drags on household consumption.






Source: Wei Yao & Claire Huang, “SG Guide to China Reform.” Societe Generale Research, May 14, 2014.

It doesn’t require much imagination to connect the dots. Structural distortions in Chinese financial markets are a major cause of debt-fueled overinvestment; and without sweeping structural reforms (along with a major crackdown on corruption at all levels of government), captive capital will continue to flow toward unproductive investments, capacity utilization will continue to fall, and China’s investment boom will continue its march toward a mega Minsky moment.

This kind of structural distortion is a classic symptom of an overextended investment boom and a warning sign that rebalancing – whether it’s induced by voluntary reforms or an involuntary debt crisis – will not be easy. The critical adjustments – gradual deleveraging and structural rebalancing – will require a greater slowdown in economic growth and a sharper fall in still-bubbly asset prices than China’s policymakers are letting on.

“This is not an easy task,” _The Daily Telegraph’s_ Ambrose Evans Pritchard says, in a truly brilliant article published this week, “not least because land sales and taxes make up 39% of state revenue in China, and the property sector employs 20% of workers one way or another. It is clearly a bubble of epic proportions and already losing air. Mao Daqing from Vanke – China’s top developer – says total land value in Beijing has been bid up to such extremes that is on paper worth 61.6pc of America’s GDP. The figure was 63.3pc for Tokyo at the peak of the bubble in 1990.” Yikes.

As Peking University professor Michael Pettis explains in his 2013 book, _Avoiding the Fall: China’s Economic Restructuring_, “Every country that has followed a consumption-repressing, investment-driven growth model like China’s has ended with an unsustainable debt burden caused by wasted debt-financed investment. This has always led to either a debt crisis or a lost decade of very low growth.”

China’s “miracle” is no different from any other investment-driven growth binge where high levels of leverage (directly or indirectly paid for by the household sector), combined with high levels of fixed investment, eventually result in excessive and unsustainable debt loads. Pettis elaborates:

While these policies can generate tremendous growth early on, they also lead inexorably to deep imbalances. As demonstrated by the history of every investment-driven growth miracle, including that of Brazil, high levels of state-directed subsidized investment run an increasing risk of being misallocated, and the longer this goes on the more wealth is likely to be destroyed even as the economy posts high GDP growth rates. Eventually the imbalances this misallocation created have to be resolved and the wealth destruction has to be recognized. What’s more, with such heavy distortions imposed and maintained by the central government, there is no easy way for the economy to adjust on its own…. [Furthermore], Beijing [will] not be able to raise the consumption share of GDP without abandoning the investment-driven growth model altogether.

In other words, the world’s second largest economy is approaching its debt limit and the end of the line for investment-led growth… but China’s financial system is structurally designed to prevent capital from flowing freely toward more productive uses. One way or another, the world’s largest contributor to global economic growth must slow down – either because Beijing has the foresight, resolve, and political capital to pursue aggressive economic and financial market reforms or because party elites fail to address the country’s structural imbalances and policy-induced distortions before the credit bubble pops. “Debt,” Pettis explains, “as we will learn over the next few years in China, has always been the Achilles’ heel of the investment-driven growth model…”

*Which Way to Sustainable Growth?*

Among the various reforms set forth in last November’s Communist Party Third Plenum, ranging from financial liberalization to a crackdown on corruption and pollution, the most challenging is the gradual deleveraging of the Chinese economy while simultaneously rebalancing the national economy toward a more sustainable, consumption-driven growth model.

According to Bob Davis and Lingling Wei at the _Wall Street Journal_, “That would be a departure from China’s old formula of relying on cheap exports abroad and vast investment at home in building roads, railways and even new cities…. Standing in China’s way are many of the biggest beneficiaries of China’s past growth model.”

The transition will not be easy and may require a far greater slowdown than anyone in Beijing publicly admits. While China’s ruling elite don’t appear to be in denial about its debt problem, the distortions caused by widespread corruption, or the urgency to replace its sputtering growth model, the jury is still on whether President Xi Jinping will maintain the political and social capital necessary to follow through on growth-disrupting, job-displacing reforms.

Dr. Pettis suggests China’s central planners must choose among six possible paths, and the results of that choice will shape China’s future economic success or failure as forcefully as Deng Xiaoping’s Open Door policy did in 1978. We should all be praying for President Xi and his economic policy architect Liu He to choose wisely and follow through:


Beijing can do nothing, maintaining its high investment growth rate, until it reaches its debt capacity limit, after which a sudden stop in investment will force up the household share of GDP, albeit in an outright recession.
Beijing can quickly reverse the transfers that created the imbalances by, for example, pushing up wages and raising real interest rates sharply, forcing up the foreign exchange value of the currency by 10 to 20 percent overnight, or by lowering income and consumption taxes.
Beijing can _slowly_ reverse the transfers in the same way as outlined in path #2.
Beijing can directly transfer wealth from the state sector to the private sector by privatizing assets and using the proceeds directly or indirectly to boost household wealth.
Beijing can indirectly transfer wealth from the state sector to the private sector by absorbing private-sector credit (a virtually guaranteed lost decade).
Beijing can cut investment sharply, resulting in a collapse in growth, but it can mitigate the employment impact of this collapse by hiring unemployed workers for various make-work programs and paying their salaries out of state resources.
It will be a sight to behold if China’s central planners can successfully rebalance the economy away from the exhausted fixed-investment and export growth engines toward a truly consumption-led economy… but they are attempting something that has never been done before, and the odds (and the historical record) are not in their favor.

*Irrespective of the chosen path toward rebalancing, growth is clearly decelerating across the Middle Kingdom… and even a modest slowdown will shake the world.*






Source: Chen Long, “Testing the Reformers Resolve.” GaveKal Research, May 27, 2014

Our newly illuminated view via the _China Beige Book_ leads John and me to believe that a pronounced slowdown (again, induced either by voluntary reforms or by an involuntary debt crisis) is now inevitable… suggesting that the real story surrounding *China’s slowdown is really about the rest of the world*, from its trading partners to leveraged investors in seemingly unrelated niches of our highly interconnected global financial system.

*What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*

*Our world is far more integrated today in terms of cross-border flows in goods…*






*… services…*






*… and financial flows.*






Source: James Manyika, Jacques Bughin, Susan Lund, Olivia Nottebohm, David Poulter, Sebastian Jauch, and Sree Ramaswamy, _Global Flows in a Digital Age_. McKinsey Global Institute, April, 2014.

We rarely know in advance _which_ hedge fund or mega-bank has massive, leveraged exposures to toxic markets or asset classes, but it is absolutely prudent to assume that at least _one_ systemically relevant institution has over-gorged and over-leveraged on positive carry. That’s a fair assumption, since major central banks continue to promote bad behavior with negative real interest rates, large-scale asset purchases, and forward guidance that chaotically distort market signals.

Any kind of deflationary collapse in China could send a shock wave through the world’s hyperconnected and highly leveraged financial system, triggering extensive losses in European and American mega-banks and likely tipping the developed world back into a hard recession precisely when the central banking community lacks effective policy tools to soften the blow. As we all experienced in 2008, such a shock could effectively shut the door on global trade finance, unwind carry trades around the world, and trigger a sharp reversal in cross-border capital flows as international trade grinds to a halt.

That’s a worst-case scenario that could certainly happen, but it’s not the most likely scenario (thank goodness). *However, China doesn’t have to experience a deep recession in order to disrupt global growth. *

China is the world’s second largest goods importer, buying the equivalent of more than $1.7 trillion in foreign goods each year (compared to US imports of roughly $2.3 trillion). The Middle Kingdom imports extensively from its immediate neighbors in East and Southeast Asia but also does nontrivial business with Australia, Brazil, the United States, and Germany. (Note: The following analysis relies on 2011 trade data, which is the most recent data-set available in MIT’s online _Observatory of Economic Complexity_).




Reference: FORBES


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Massive economic reforms have already been announced, and they will start coming into force over the next few years.

It seems the Xi-Li Administration is very serious about these reforms.

The planned reforms are all very logical and reasonable, the tough part will be the implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*CCTV*:

China's national tax revenue, as of May, had increased 6.2 percent from that of the previous year, reaching more than one trillion yuan. *Tax revenue from the service sector has increased singificantly, surpassing the country’s manufacturing sector.*


----------



## TaiShang

*Targeted Easing*
Beijing Review

_More money will be transfused into weak economic sectors_

*China has decided to intensify financial easing for agriculture-related companies, small and micro-sized businesses and other companies catering to the demands of economic restructuring.*

The statement following an executive meeting presided over by Premier Li Keqiang on May 30 said the government will strengthen the "targeted reduction" of the reserve requirement ratio (RRR)—the amount of money banks have to set aside as reserves.

*On April 25, the People's Bank of China (PBC), the central bank, trimmed the RRR for county-level rural commercial lenders by 2 percentage points and that for rural credit cooperatives by 0.5 percentage points, in order to bolster financial support for farmers, rural areas and agriculture. Thus, the move has been called "targeted reduction."*

"The targeted reduction of the RRR is more accurate and detailed, and will positively shepherd credit resources to weak links in the national economy, such as agricultural issues and small and micro-sized businesses, thus adjusting the economic structure," said Ji Zhihong, Director of PBC's Financial Market Department, who believed the move will increase the funds financial institutions can lend while lowering financing costs for agriculture-related and small and micro-sized enterprises.

*The recent two adjustments of the RRR would unleash a total of 300 billion yuan ($48.03 billion),* Zong Liang, Deputy Director of Bank of China's International Finance Institute, told China Business News.

*Despite stable economic expansion at the moment, the risks of an economic downturn are still there,* said Ji. Such a move will both facilitate the ongoing structural reform and stabilize the economy in some ways.

*More money should be supplied to shantytown renovation projects, which has the potential not only to stimulate economic growth, but also improve people's quality of life,* Guo Tianyong, Director of the Research Center of the Chinese Banking Industry at the Central University of Finance and Economics, told_Economic Information Daily_.

Ji noted efforts should be made to optimize the structure and control credit growth. "Banks should extend support to as well as control on local government financing platforms, sectors plagued by overcapacity and the real estate industry," said Ji.

*Lowering financing costs*

*Aside from lowering the RRR, the State Council made it plain that social financing costs should also be reduced.*

Ding Zhijie, Dean of the School of Banking and Finance of the University of International Business and Economics, noted that *financing difficulties are universal across China's real economic sectors, not just confined to small and micro-sized enterprises, despite large injections of credit. Therefore, it's not all about money supply. "It's essential that the current financial system should be adjusted and advanced to fully back up the real economy," *said Ding.

As a matter of fact, the high financing cost enterprises confront is connected, to a greater or lesser extent, with shadow banking. Wu Xiaoling, Vice Chairwoman of the Financial and Economic Committee of the National People's Congress, China's top legislature, pointed out in a recent report that *the size of China's shadow banking system had reached 5.17 trillion yuan ($827.72 billion) at the end of 2013, a dramatic increase from 3 trillion yuan ($480.3 billion) in 2012.*

While keeping some enterprises afloat by expanding credit supply, these non-traditional financing channels also push up social financing costs.

Banks always find it difficult to fully realize their capacity to supply credit, which makes it possible for the shadow-banking sector to raise the cost of borrowing money, said Guo. *On the one hand, the financing activities of shadow banking should be standardized and controlled; on the other hand, the RRR cut should also be expanded to some other financial institutions to encourage the release of more loans, so as to lower financing costs.*

*"Generally, corporate financing cost has begun to stabilize and has shown signs of falling back this year, but it's still higher than the level of the previous two years," *said Zhang Xiaopu, a research fellow from China Banking Regulatory Commission (CBRC). There are reasons behind rising financing costs. Firstly, interest rate liberalization will inevitably shore up interest rates at the moment, but in the long term, it will help elevate the efficiency of capital allocation. Secondly, intermediary links such as guarantees and the assessment of collateral are high priced and lack transparency. Thirdly, declining profits force enterprises to resort to external financing, which in turn intensifies financial pressures.

Zhang said the CBRC will reduce social financing costs by further standardizing inter-bank lending and borrowing, trust loans, money management and entrusted loans; eliminating banks' maladaptive behaviors with regard to absorbing deposits, an example of such being soliciting deposits with high interest rates; reinforcing the price control of financial services; establishing and improving the financing guarantee system; encouraging the establishment of small and medium-sized financial institutions; and speeding up the expansion of direct financing.

*Overall loosening unlikely*

Rumors of RRR reduction for all banks have not diminished since April. Some foreign investment banks have even predicted the time is now ripe for an overall RRR cut in China. *However, the government's resolution on targeted reduction on this occasion means such speculation does not have a leg to stand on.*

The reinforcement of targeted financial easing doesn't mean a shift of policy direction. *"It's not necessary to loosen the monetary policy as a whole, because the problem is an unreasonable structure, not scarcity of money,"* said Guo.

He said if capital indiscriminately flows to all sectors, say, the real estate market and industries with excessive production capacity, things will get worse in some ways.

The expansion of targeted RRR reduction is not the prelude to a wave of overall financial easing, said Ji. "The central bank will maintain the stability of the monetary market with various financial instruments."

Xie Yaxuan, an economist with China Merchant Securities, noted that the government chose not to relax the monetary policy because the effect of an overall RRR cut is limited in promoting banks' credit creation ability.

Li Huiyong, an economist at Shenyin & Wanguo Securities, told _China Business News_ that the financial market has apparently deviated from the economy. For one thing, interest rates are on the decline in the financial market, while rates for ordinary loans have not effectively lowered; for another, financing difficulties remain unsolved despite the fact that overall money supply is not tight. From this perspective, targeted reduction is more likely to help surmount the two contradictions than overall financial easing.

An overall RRR reduction is not in sight, said Li. Such an influential macroeconomic policy will be adopted only when current economic policy proves ineffective. Since the effects of monetary policy are usually felt three months after its implementation, economic figures in the third quarter will serve as a valuable touchstone.

Email us at: dengyaqing@bjreview.com


----------



## TaiShang

*Sino-Russian joint rating agency aims to break Western credit monopoly*

The big three in credit rating industry - Fitch, Moody's and Standard & Poor's - will meet a qualified but non-US rival at last, as China and Russia have agreed to found a joint rating agency with the ambition to challenge the current credit rating system. 

*Russia's Finance Minister Anton Siluanov has confirmed this agreement in Beijing during his recent visit.* According to a Financial Times report, people familiar with the plans said China's top-notch rating agency Dagong and a state-backed institution from Russia will be involved.

No details were revealed by Siluanov, and there is no guarantee if the new agency is just an extension of the already established Universal Credit Ratings Group, a joint rating agency established in 2013 by Dagong of China, RusRating of Russia and Egan-Jones of the US.

*This message has drawn keen attention from the rest of the world. Some interpret it as Russia's latest step to reduce dependence on the US and Europe as Moscow's standoff with the West remains.*

The founding of a new agency is observed from many fixed perspectives. Plenty of doubts and questions have been raised to question its feasibility and independence.

The current credit rating system, which was set up by the big three, has lagged behind the developments of the global economic structure and loan relationships. 

Since the 2008 financial crisis, the big three have been blamed more heavily than before. 

*They gave unfair sovereign ratings to the EU and made the group suffer much greater losses. *

*But these US-based agencies ignored the US debt ceiling crisis and delayed degrading the sovereign rating of the US. Similar controversial cases can be seen more often than ever.*

Besides, lack of competition and slow response to new changes have made the big three less qualified to dominate almost the entire global market. 

*The Chinese-Russian agency will bring competition and diversity in the credit rating market. These two elements are essential to reenergize the backwaters of the industry.*

Breaking the monopoly of the big three is the top goal of the new agency. *But it seems that its ultimate purpose is to become an apolitical and NGO-alike institution, which can manufacture rating products with the greatest objectivity.* 

This will be a completely new model for credit rating, and it offers an idealist way to minimize unfairness and political orientation in the market.

The big three boast of being objective and independent, but in fact there has been an argument that politically driven ratings are common in the entire industry. This means the big three, which have occupied roughly 95 percent of the whole market, are far less impartial than they boast.

*However, a bright future doesn't mean the new agency will work out smoothly. It is possible that the project will fall into victim to Utopianism. *

*The dominance of the big three is still too tough to be rocked. Though being given such labels as apolitical, independent and international, this agency will raise the eyebrows of many Western countries, because in their stubborn mindset, the involvement of a Chinese company will make it State-backed.*

This agency, which is unprecedentedly detached from any nation, region and specific company, may also find it demanding to establish a profit model from scratch. How to find a balance between reality and idealism is critical for this new agency. Without the intention of being attached to any interest groups, there is a long way to go for this newborn revolutionist of the credit rating industry.

_*This article was compiled by Global Times reporter Liu Zhun based on an interview with Wu Jingmei, a professor at the School of Finance, Renmin University of China, and vice director of China Market Credit Management Association.liuzhun@globaltimes.com.cn*_

***

Reader's comment:

"Standard and Poor, Fitch and Moody have failed the world miserably. They're not impartial rating agencies. They're part of the American network to deceive the world and perpetuate American political and economic hegemony. Where were they when the sordid Goldman Sachs, J P Morgan, Merrill Lynch packaged junk and sold them to retirees and other people in no position to understand those instruments nor undertake that kind of risk? Did these US-based rating agencies warn the world of the risk of those junk? Didn't they ignore the US debt ceiling crisis? Did they attempt to indicate to the world the risk in the sovereign rating of the US? (Standard and Poor did however downgraded the US one notch and was immediately punished by Obama). That these rating agencies were an important party in helping to defraud large numbers of people, and help enrich a few, is something that borders on the criminal.

The emergence of a more objective rating agency is to be welcomed. Formed with the blessings of the state does not mean that it cannot be independent of the state. An agency comprising of Dagong of China and a Russian one should strive to not to be as independent as possible. Only in that way will the alternative be better than the current American-dominated one."


----------



## TaiShang

senheiser said:


> good news



More good news for the US unemployed if Chinese owner decides to stay in the US. Courtesy of China. 

But Mr. Obama is right, the US had been, was, has been, is, will be, will have been, would be, might be, and could be the one and only triple AAA nation in the world.

LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

A failed bankrupt business with loads of debt, valued at $0 in recent proceedings.


----------



## cirr

*China to strengthen support for 5G research
*
(China Daily/Xinhua, June 11)

China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) will step up support for research into next-generation mobile telecom networks, or 5G, an official said on Wednesday.

Liu Lihua, vice-minister of the MIIT, made the announcement at a global forum on mobile telecommunications in Shanghai.

The ministry will work to create a good environment for firms to invest in, develop and innovate with mobile telecom technologies and support their efforts to boost technological research and increase capital injection, especially in 5G, he added, without giving more details.

Faster and more stable networks brought along by 4G technologies have sped up mobile telecom networks' integration with the sectors of transport, logistics, education and medical services.

There is great demand for mobile telecom technologies in China and the world, pointing to enormous market potential for innovations in mobile telecom technologies, according to Liu.

More than 80 percent of China's netizens surf the Internet through mobile phones, the official added.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17580051.htm



*China Mobile eyes 100b devices with 5G network
*
(China Daily, June 11)

China Mobile Corp's chairman Xi Guohua described his vision of the next-generation telecom network on Wednesday, saying the company is aiming to build a super-fast 5G network that could bring 100 billion mobile devices on the network.

The 5G technology, which remains on papers, will have a connection speed similar to the fiber Internet, the fastest fixed-line connection as of today, said Xi.

Xi, who heads the world's largest carrier by subscriber number, did not disclose the possible launch date of 5G service. Analysts believe commercial use of 5G in China is years - if not a decade - away because the previous technology just kicked off in the country this year.

Local research of next-generation telecom technologies is most likely to get government support in the coming years however, meaning the development process could be greatly shortened.

Liu Lihua, vice-minister of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, told the Mobile Asia Expo on Wednesday that development of 5G technology will receive a "full government support" in the years ahead.

China Mobile launched its 4G networks in the country about half a year ago. Coverage of China Mobile 4G is mostly confined in city areas in developed coastal regions today. Xi pledged to add the amount of 4G stations to half a million by year end.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17579325.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

State-owned China Mobile Ltd has agreed to buy an 18 percent stake in Thai telecoms group True Corp for $881 million, in Thailand's first major corporate deal since the military coup last month.

True Corp, backed by billionaire Dhanin Chearavanont's Charoen Pokphand Group, said it was raising $2 billion through a rights share issue to boost its financial position. As part of the fund raising, True Corp will sell 4.4 billion shares to China Mobile, the world's biggest carrier by subscribers, at 6.45 baht each, a 13.4 percent discount to True's last traded price.

*The deal is part of the Thai group's long-term plan to secure a foreign partner and underscores Dhanin's strong political connections in mainland China, sources familiar with the matter said.*

In 2013 Dhanin's CP Group emerged as a surprise buyer for global bank HSBC Plc's $9.4 billion stake in Ping An Insurance Group Co of China Ltd. CP Group was the first multinational to invest in China's agri-business in 1979 and it was tasked with helping to modernise China's farm sector. It also operates Lotus super markets in Shanghai, according to the company's website.

"Through the proposed strategic investment in True Corp, China Mobile is expected to access new customers, international business opportunities and new earnings growth drivers, which is of great significance to the telecom business of the company," China Mobile's chief executive Li Yue said in a statement.

*The proposed deal comes less than three weeks since the military seized power in Thailand. The two companies made no mention of the coup or preceding political crisis, which weighed on corporate dealmaking. *New mergers and acquisitions in the country have slumped by 72 percent by value from a year ago to $648 million by end May, according to Thomson Reuters data.

"The deal is unusual given the country is having a political situation like this, " said Mintra Ratayapas, an analyst at KK Trade Securities,

"Some foreign investors voice concerns about the situation in Thailand. But for True, it seems like the buyer is confident about the company thanks to strong connections with Dhanin."

STRUGGLING AT HOME

True has been grappling with rising debt as it invests in the expansion of its network to compete with market leader Advanced Info Service and second-ranked Total Access Communication.

True is the only Thai mobile company without a foreign partner and the new investment is expected to help with its planned regional expansion, a source with knowledge of the deal said on Monday.

True shares were suspended earlier on Monday pending an announcement and last traded up 2.8 percent at 7.45 baht.

Like True, China Mobile has been struggling in its home market, reporting in April its lowest quarterly profit in five years as it invests heavily to catch up with rivals in providing 4G mobile broadband services.

China Mobile, which had $69.4 billion in cash and short-term investments at the end of 2013, also faces challengers in the shape of newly-licensed mobile virtual network operators, who lease capacity from the network operators like China Mobile and sell their own packages to subscribers. If successful, the Thai deal would mark China Mobile's first transaction outside of China, Hong Kong and Taiwan in seven years, according to Thomson Reuters data.

China Mobile is being advised by CICC, while Deutsche Bank is advising True Corp, a source familiar with the matter said. Deutsche Bank declined to comment, while no one at CICC could be reached for immediate comment.

(Additional reporting by Manunphattr Dhanananphorn in Bangkok, Saeed Azhar in Singapore and Paul Carsten in Beijing; Writing by Denny Thomas; Editing by Jeremy Laurence and Greg Mahlich)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Good. This shuld open up the space for China's telecom giants like Huawei to invest in Thailand's commmunication infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mycutegirl

Good news for china and tailand,China need more enterprise go out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

ARJ-21-700 #5 handed over to COMAC's Flight Test Centre 






ARJ21飞机105架机正式移交试飞中心（图） — 新闻视点 — 国防科技信息网 中国最权威的国防科技信息的专业门户 国际军事新闻 国内军事新闻 热点军事专题 中国独家的军事图片 军事视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China Mobile needs to be more active and creative finding ways to put its 70 billion USD cash into better use。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi will launch in the Philippines soon, its third global market!*

By Jacky | Vulcan Post – 4 hours ago

Xiaomi, the China made smartphone which has been actively expanding in Southeast Asia, has announced yesterday that its main product the Mi3 smartphone will hit the shores of the Philippines in the coming weeks.

According to a report on Tech in Asia, the 16GB version of Mi3 will be sold in the Philippines not via their website, but through e-commerce site Lazada. The launch is an unconventional one, as Xiaomi usually debut its product via their website, and usually through a flash sales to hype up for publicity.




Xiaomi VP Hugo Barra told Tech in Asia that selling on Lazada in the Philippines “makes perfect sense for the company as the ecommerce site offers cash on delivery payment”, which most Filipinos are familiar with. The Mi3 will be available to Philippines customer via the Xiaomi Philippines site at a later date.

There are no announcement on when the Mi3 will be available via Lazada Philippines. Lazada claims to be one of the highest trafficked online shopping site in the markets it is currently available. It has accumulated 79 million page visits in the first quarter of 2014 alone. It recentlylaunched its e commerce site in Singapore.

Xiaomi (or as some people call it, the “Chinese Apple”) is on the talk everywhere right now. After their victory over Apple in terms of sales in China and signing Hugo Barra, Xiaomi’s global vice president, to the team, now Xiaomi is no longer a local brand. Established in 2010 by eight men, mostly engineers, Xiaomi is now the third smartphone manufacturer in China, behind Samsung and Lenovo. In less than four years, it has already overtaken Apple. It sold 18.7 million handsets in 2013, up 160 percent from 2012.

*Also Read: **Xiaomi’s MI3 and Hongmi are now among world’s top 10 smartphones*




Image Credit: Nexus-lab

And its popularity is undeniable, Xiaomi’s Redmi sold out within 8 minutes in Singapore, the Mi3 sold out within 3 minutes in Taiwan, and more recently, sold out in 17 minutes in Malaysia. It seems like everyone wants to get a hold of a Xiaomi smartphone. In fact, Xiaomi’sMi3 and Hongmi made it into the February 2014 list of the world’s ten best-selling smartphones, which gives them something to shout about.

For its upcoming launch in the Philippines, Xiaomi has already set up a Xiaomi’s Philippine website, a dedicated Facebook page, as well as a MIUI Philippine forum where Xiaomi users can leave feedbacks and product improvement suggestions. The Philippines is chosen as Xiaomi’s third global market after Singapore and Malaysia, because Xiaomi is “looking at large markets, where we think our products will do well because they’re high-specification devices that are aggressively priced“, according to Yahoo Philippines.

“_It is also easy to do business in the Philippines. It is easy to get certified and get partnerships, and logistics work really well,_” said Hugo Barra.


https://sg.news.yahoo.com/xiaomi-launch-philippines-soon-third-053055640.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Good for the Philippines and anybody else who have been so far condemned to those overpriced brands like Apple. The more choices, the merrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

Next step : India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Alibaba launches U.S. shopping website

Video news here

China's forex reserves rise to $4 trln

China's foreign exchange reserves have risen to around 4 trillion U.S. dollars, said a foreign exchange official on Thursday.

*"China is trying to make good use of the mounting deposit," said Guan Tao, head of the balance of payment department under the State Administration of Foreign Exchange in an online interview on the Chinese government website, 中华人民共和国中央人民政府门户网站*

The figure was up from 3.95 trillion U.S. dollars at the end of March, and was more than triple the amount for Japan, the world's second largest holder of forex reserves, according to the administration.

*Guan said from 2001 to 2013, China's forex reserves grew by 3.7 trillion U.S. dollars, while the country's current account surplus and capital inflow through direct investment together totaled 3.8 trillion U.S. dollars.*

This indicates that *China's forex reserve surge is mainly a result of real economic activities instead of hot capital inflows*, Guan said.

The official said it is necessary to upgrade China's growth model and economic structure to balance the international payments.

"The one-sided measure of containing speculative money inflow is far from enough," said Guan.

Guan said China will also encourage companies to invest more overseas to diversify the reserve structure and offset financial risks.


----------



## yusheng

except football team, China is everywhere in Brazil World Cup:


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China's power consumption rose 5.2 percent in the first five months from a year earlier, official data showed on Saturday.

The Jan.-May growth figure was in line with the rate in the first four months, according to the National Energy Administration (NEA).

*Beijing Review*

*China railway traffic records biggest monthly rise - Xinhua | English.news.cn*

*China railway traffic records biggest monthly rise
English.news.cn *

*BEIJING, June 12 (Xinhua) -- China's railways carried 199.7 million passenger trips in May, 20 percent more than they did in April, marking the biggest monthly rise this year, figures from the China Railway Corporation (CRC) showed on Thursday.*

*All 18 railway subsidiaries across the country reported growth in passenger traffic, with the Nanning subsidiary in southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region ranking the highest with a rise of 46.8 percent.*

According to a CRC official, short holidays like the three-day Labor Day holiday and weekends helped the rise.

During the Labor Day holiday, which lasted from May 1st to May 3rd, the railways carried around 9.25 million passengers. Travelers made 10 million trips on May 1 alone, the highest daily volume ever.

Cargo transportation by rail, however, was not as optimistic. Over 318 million tonnes of cargo were carried by rail in May and more than 158,000 carriages were loaded daily. Although this was up 3,000 from that of April, it barely halted the downturn in the past few months.

[Thank you to Unnamed Sweeper Monk at CDF for the original post]


----------



## TaiShang

Nice *Beijing Review* infographic


----------



## Fukuoka

> Foreigners feel great when working in Chinese company


They say the Chinese teach them a lot of modern technologies which they never have chance to learn from West. They also say the food here is great.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

He stressed that great efforts are crucial to realize the cooperation potential that has been provided by the growing interdependence. A key part of the solution, he asserted, is to tip the balance of mutual "perception" toward the side of cooperation instead of competition.


----------



## Al Bhatti

*18 June 2014*





_David Cameron and Li Keqiang leave 10 Downing Street after a meeting in London on Tuesday. _

*United Kingdom, China sign $28 billion deals*

*  Britain hails gas to finance pacts as Li visit ends three-year diplomatic freeze * 

Britain and China have signed trade deals worth over $28 billion during a visit by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, British Prime Minister David Cameron said on Tuesday.

“Today we have signed deals worth more than $28 billion billion,” said Cameron at a joint Press conference in London.

Both sides are seeking to heal ties which were strained when Cameron met exiled Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama in 2012. Li’s visit confirms the end of a three-year diplomatic freeze caused by arguments over human rights and Tibet.

Earlier, Li met Queen Elizabeth II at Windsor Castle as part of his three-day visit, which comes after Cameron’s trip last December to China.

No details were given of the agreements but British energy giant BP said earlier that it would be signing on Tuesday a deal worth around $20 billion over 20 years with Chinese state-owned peer CNOOC to supply China with liquefied natural gas. Royal Dutch Shell is also reportedly set to sign an accord with CNOOC during Li’s visit.

In addition, China’s state bank is said to be investing in the HS2 high-speed rail link between London and the Midlands and north of England.

China Minsheng Investment Corp, the country’s largest private-sector investment group, will invest $1.5 billion into industries including financial services, offshore engineering, new energy and environmental protection, and open its European headquarters in London, Prime Minister David Cameron’s office said in a statement.

The UK is also aiming to begin talks on ending a 30-year-old Chinese ban on British beef and lamb exports.

Li wrote in _The Times_ newspaper on Monday that there were “many areas for collaboration” between the two countries. He added that he was hoping for “stronger cooperation in finance, infrastructure construction, among others” and that “we look forward to win-win engagements”.

“Before I came here, we used to say when we talk about Europe: Britain, France and Germany,” Liu Xiaoming, the Chinese ambassador in London, told reporters. “But unfortunately many opportunities were missed in the past year or so — and we all know the reason behind it — so people now start talking about Germany, France and Britain.”

Business - United Kingdom, China sign $28 billion deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The UK seems to be very welcoming of large-scale Chinese investment, even in their vital infrastructure sectors.

Good news anyway, we need more places to invest our surpluses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Soon, Britain BAE will sell weapons to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

China's foreign direct investment (FDI) in the United States jumped 144 percent in the first five months of this year to $2.03 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.

The strong growth came amid a 10.2 percent decline of China's overall FDI in 146 countries and regions in the world in the five months, ministry spokesman Shen Danyang told a briefing in Beijing on Tuesday. *The total of $30.8 billion in FDI was made by 2,766 Chinese companies.*

A report in May by the New York-based Rhodium Group, which monitors Chinese FDI in the US, also shows a strong momentum of Chinese FDI in the US. The report said Chinese companies announced more than $8 billion worth of deals in the first quarter of this year.

In the first three months, Chinese firms spent $1.36 billion on 26 FDI transactions in the US. The number of acquisitions reached an all-time quarterly high, the report said. *Healthcare, real estate and information technology are the sectors that attracted the most investment.*

Karl Sauvant, a resident senior fellow at Columbia Center on Sustainable Investment, said he would not place much store in data covering five months. "One relative big project, be it Greenfield or M&A, can make all the difference, especially since the basic FDI inflow data are still very low.

"However, this performance shows that the US market remains very attractive for Chinese investors, and I would expect Chinese FDI in the US to grow further," said Sauvant, editor of the book Is the US ready for FDI from China?

*China still lags far behind the top 10 FDI sources in the US, which include Britain, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Japan, the Netherlands, Canada, Germany, France, Belgium and Australia. The 10 nations accounted for 84 percent of FDI in the US.

But Chinese companies have been playing catch-up. They recorded a record high of $14 billion in total deals in the US in 2013, double the amount of the previous year, according to an earlier Rhodium report.
*
The figure was higher than the one from the Ministry of Commerce, which put the Chinese FDI in the US in 2013 at $4.23 billion, an increase of 15.9 percent over 2012. The ministry put the total stock of non-financial FDI at $15.48 billion.

The news of strong Chinese FDI growth in the US in the first five months came just a day after the Chinese embassy in Washington upgraded its website "Guide to Investing in the United States."

The website, first started in 2012, now provides the latest information regarding the investment climate, procedures, legal framework of investing in the US as well as tips for Chinese investors.

The new website, launched by the embassy's economic and commercial counselor's office, took year of preparation. It features the investment environment in each of the 50 US states.

*Unlike Washington where Chinese FDI has often become political, local, city and state leaders in the US are often enthusiastic in attracting Chinese FDI to create jobs and boost their local economy.*

*"It's all about jobs," said Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe, a week ago after meeting a delegation of some 100 Chinese entrepreneurs from small and medium firms coming to Virginia to seek investment and trade opportunities.
*
*Many US states and cities, including Virginia, have opened trade and investment offices in China, mostly in Beijing and Shanghai. *And their contact information is also listed on the new website.

Chinese Ambassador to the US Cui Tiankai said on the new website that Chinese FDI in the US is still in its beginning stage. Many Chinese companies lack understanding of the investment environment, laws and regulations and procedures. They hope both the Chinese and US government departments will provide more information.

*"I hope this website can become a window for Chinese companies coming to invest in the US and make a contribution to China-US economic cooperation," Cui said.*

*China and the US agreed to enter substantive dialogue on a Bilateral Investment Treaty (BIT), a highlight of the fifth session of China-US Strategic and Economic Dialogue (S&ED) held in Washington last July. The sixth session of S&ED will be held in Beijing early next month.*
While the US hopes the BIT will further open Chinese markets, especially in the service sector, China wants Chinese investment to have equal access and treatment in the US.

The once one-way FDI flow from US to China has been turned into a two-way street, as more Chinese companies are encouraged to explore new markets and technology. *In fact, Chinese FDI in the US has exceeded US FDI in China in recent years.*

Chinese FDI still encounters barriers in the US, especially from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), an inter-governmental agency that reviews FDI for national security concerns. There has been an increasing call for CFIUS to make its process more transparent.

In September 2012, US President Barack Obama signed an order for Ralls Corp, invested in by executives of China's Sanyi Corp, to divest its wind farms acquired in Oregon that are close to a naval weapons systems training facility. It was the first such order since 1990 and, as a result, Ralls executives sued Obama.

In a report in October 2012, the US House Intelligence Committee warned of the national security risks posed by two Chinese telecom equipment giants, Huawei Technologies and ZTE.

The fear-mongering of Chinese FDI has triggered strong protest from both the Chinese government and investment community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Russia’s Gazprom to Start Pipeline Construction in August for Chinese Gas Deliveries

MOSCOW, June 18 (RIA Novosti) – Russia’s energy giant Gazprom plans to launch the construction of the Power of Siberia pipeline in August for gas deliveries to China, the company said in a statement Wednesday.

"We have a precise plan of action. All of the responsibilities have been distributed and strict timeframes have been set. Our goal is to make the first weld of the Power of Siberia [pipeline] in August," the statement quoted Gazprom CEO Alexei Miller as saying.
The Power of Siberia is a gas transmission system aimed at delivering gas from the Irkutsk and Yakutia gas production centers to Russia’s Far East and China.

*Gazprom and China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC) signed a 30-year contract in late May for the sale of Russian gas to China at a volume of 38 billion cubic meters per year with delivery along the eastern route. The deal is estimated to be worth $400 billion. Russia is planning to invest $55 billion and China around $22 billion in the gas deal.*

The gas deal requires the two partners to run additional investment projects to develop the Chayandinskoye and Kovyktinskoye gas fields, build the Power of Siberia gas pipeline in eastern Siberia and an LNG plant in Amur Region.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> China's foreign direct investment (FDI) in the United States jumped 144 percent in the first five months of this year to $2.03 billion, according to the Ministry of Commerce.
> 
> The strong growth came amid a 10.2 percent decline of China's overall FDI in 146 countries and regions in the world in the five months, ministry spokesman Shen Danyang told a briefing in Beijing on Tuesday. *The total of $30.8 billion in FDI was made by 2,766 Chinese companies.*
> 
> A report in May by the New York-based Rhodium Group, which monitors Chinese FDI in the US, also shows a strong momentum of Chinese FDI in the US. The report said Chinese companies announced more than $8 billion worth of deals in the first quarter of this year.
> 
> In the first three months, Chinese firms spent $1.36 billion on 26 FDI transactions in the US. The number of acquisitions reached an all-time quarterly high, the report said. *Healthcare, real estate and information technology are the sectors that attracted the most investment.*
> 
> Karl Sauvant, a resident senior fellow at Columbia Center on Sustainable Investment, said he would not place much store in data covering five months. "One relative big project, be it Greenfield or M&A, can make all the difference, especially since the basic FDI inflow data are still very low.
> 
> "However, this performance shows that the US market remains very attractive for Chinese investors, and I would expect Chinese FDI in the US to grow further," said Sauvant, editor of the book Is the US ready for FDI from China?
> 
> *China still lags far behind the top 10 FDI sources in the US, which include Britain, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Japan, the Netherlands, Canada, Germany, France, Belgium and Australia. The 10 nations accounted for 84 percent of FDI in the US.
> 
> But Chinese companies have been playing catch-up. They recorded a record high of $14 billion in total deals in the US in 2013, double the amount of the previous year, according to an earlier Rhodium report.
> *
> The figure was higher than the one from the Ministry of Commerce, which put the Chinese FDI in the US in 2013 at $4.23 billion, an increase of 15.9 percent over 2012. The ministry put the total stock of non-financial FDI at $15.48 billion.
> 
> The news of strong Chinese FDI growth in the US in the first five months came just a day after the Chinese embassy in Washington upgraded its website "Guide to Investing in the United States."
> 
> The website, first started in 2012, now provides the latest information regarding the investment climate, procedures, legal framework of investing in the US as well as tips for Chinese investors.
> 
> The new website, launched by the embassy's economic and commercial counselor's office, took year of preparation. It features the investment environment in each of the 50 US states.
> 
> *Unlike Washington where Chinese FDI has often become political, local, city and state leaders in the US are often enthusiastic in attracting Chinese FDI to create jobs and boost their local economy.*
> 
> *"It's all about jobs," said Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe, a week ago after meeting a delegation of some 100 Chinese entrepreneurs from small and medium firms coming to Virginia to seek investment and trade opportunities.
> *
> *Many US states and cities, including Virginia, have opened trade and investment offices in China, mostly in Beijing and Shanghai. *And their contact information is also listed on the new website.
> 
> Chinese Ambassador to the US Cui Tiankai said on the new website that Chinese FDI in the US is still in its beginning stage. Many Chinese companies lack understanding of the investment environment, laws and regulations and procedures. They hope both the Chinese and US government departments will provide more information.
> 
> *"I hope this website can become a window for Chinese companies coming to invest in the US and make a contribution to China-US economic cooperation," Cui said.*
> 
> *China and the US agreed to enter substantive dialogue on a Bilateral Investment Treaty (BIT), a highlight of the fifth session of China-US Strategic and Economic Dialogue (S&ED) held in Washington last July. The sixth session of S&ED will be held in Beijing early next month.*
> While the US hopes the BIT will further open Chinese markets, especially in the service sector, China wants Chinese investment to have equal access and treatment in the US.
> 
> The once one-way FDI flow from US to China has been turned into a two-way street, as more Chinese companies are encouraged to explore new markets and technology. *In fact, Chinese FDI in the US has exceeded US FDI in China in recent years.*
> 
> Chinese FDI still encounters barriers in the US, especially from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), an inter-governmental agency that reviews FDI for national security concerns. There has been an increasing call for CFIUS to make its process more transparent.
> 
> In September 2012, US President Barack Obama signed an order for Ralls Corp, invested in by executives of China's Sanyi Corp, to divest its wind farms acquired in Oregon that are close to a naval weapons systems training facility. It was the first such order since 1990 and, as a result, Ralls executives sued Obama.
> 
> In a report in October 2012, the US House Intelligence Committee warned of the national security risks posed by two Chinese telecom equipment giants, Huawei Technologies and ZTE.
> 
> The fear-mongering of Chinese FDI has triggered strong protest from both the Chinese government and investment community.



This is just the beginning. The FDI wave that comes will begin the rebalancing between China and the US, much as it did between Japan and the US in the 1980s. A word of advice to Chinese corporations, though: stay away from Pebble Beach and Rockefeller Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

LeveragedBuyout said:


> A word of advice to Chinese corporations, though: stay away from Pebble Beach and Rockefeller Center.


 care to share more details?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

terranMarine said:


> care to share more details?



Japanese companies bought those two trophy properties in 1989-1990, essentially marking the top for Japan. It was all downhill from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

June 17, 2014






Britain's Queen Elizabeth II (C) receives Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (L) and his wife Cheng Hong (R) at Windsor Castle, in Windsor, west of London, on Tuesday on the first full day of a three day visit by the Chinese premier to Britain.


*Britain’s Queen Elizabeth II meets Chinese premier*
Aims to repair strained relations between London and Beijing

Queen Elizabeth II welcomed Chinese Premier Li Keqiang to Windsor Castle on Tuesday on a visit to Britain which aims to repair strained relations between London and Beijing.

Dozens of Chinese were waiting outside the mediaeval castle, west of London, to greet Li on the first full day of his three-day visit to Britain.

Queen Elizabeth, 88, welcomed the 48-year-old premier with a smile and a handshake as they met in the castle’s White Drawing Room.

They were joined by Li’s wife Cheng Hong, and Prince Andrew, the queen’s second son, who works to promote the creation of skilled jobs in Britain.

Andrew, the Duke of York, greeted Li and his party when they arrived at Windsor Castle in limousines.

The Times newspaper reported last week that Beijing made a meeting between Li and the queen a precondition for the visit and threatened to call it off if it was not arranged.

Li was later to meet British Prime Minister David Cameron for talks at his Downing Street office, aimed at boosting economic links and warming ties that were frozen over Tibet.

Cameron’s May 2012 meeting with the exiled Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama infuriated Beijing.

Li’s visit marks the latest stage in a painstaking diplomatic rehabilitation effort and could lead to business deals worth $30.5 billion.

British energy giant BP has already said it will sign a deal worth around $20 billion over 20 years with Chinese state-owned peer CNOOC to supply China with liquefied natural gas.

Britain also announced an easing of visa restrictions for Chinese tourists and business people.

Li’s trip to Britain is the first by a Chinese premier since his predecessor Wen Jiabao visited in 2011.

The last president to visit was Hu Jintao in 2005, in a trip dogged by protests by pro-Tibet and human rights campaigners.

The Free Tibet campaign group had written to Queen Elizabeth, urging her not to meet Li.

They claimed the meeting “does not appear to be in the interests of the monarchy, the United Kingdom, or those resisting oppression across the world”.

Pro-Tibet campaigners demonstrated outside Downing Street, posing in handcuffs and waving placards reading “Free Tibet before free trade”.

Britain’s Queen Elizabeth II meets Chinese premier | GulfNews.com


----------



## rcrmj

cnleio said:


> Soon, Britain BAE will sell weapons to China.


apart from commercial turbo-fan engine, cant see anything else that we are interest for now and pending future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Robot sales shift to higher gear as labor force wanes
*
(China Daily, June 18)

Robotics companies are expected to triple sales in China to around 110,000 sets by 2020 as more Chinese manufacturers embrace the high-end growth path, a senior industry official said on Tuesday.

Wang Ruixiang, head of the China Machinery Industry Federation, said based on the rapid growth of the nation's robotic industry in recent years, the federation has set a high target and the government will continue to provide support for the industry's development.

By 2030, sales of industrial robots will reach 290,000 sets and a couple of Chinese companies would be among the top five robotics companies in the world, Wang said.

"As the world's second-largest economy, China has huge potential in the robot market, which is prompting more foreign and domestic companies to invest in the sector," he said.

According to a recent United Nations report, China is likely to see a sharp fall in its labor force by 2015. The labor shortage and the lack of advanced technologies represent huge business opportunities for the robotics sector, said Song Xiaogang, secretary-general of the China Robot Industry Alliance.

According to data provided by the alliance, 37,000 industrial robots were sold in China last year, a 36 percent growth over 2012.

full: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17595811.htm



*China becomes world's largest robot market
*
(China Daily, June 17)

China bought one fifth of the world's industrial robot output in 2013, overtaking Japan as the biggest buyer of such technology, new data showed on Tuesday.

Some 36,860 industrial robots were sold in the Chinese market last year, up 36 percent on an annual basis, according to data released by the China Robot Industry Alliance (CRIA).

Some 9,597 units came from domestic producers, while the rest of the market, around 73 percent, was gripped by foreign robot makers, the CRIA said.

China's industrial robot sector has witnessed booming development over the past decade, with sales revenue growing by around 25 percent each year.
Wang Ruixiang, president of the China Machinery Industry Federation, attributed the rapid increase to the country's diverse manufacturing sector creating huge demand.

Industrial robots have been widely applied in 25 major sectors in China, including food, chemicals, electronics and automobiles.

full: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17595135.htm


*Market of 3D printers to double in 2014*

(China Daily, June 18)

Turnover of China's 3D printing market is set to double in 2014 compared to 2013, according to an industry insider.

"The decades-old 3D printing technology is finally starting to expand in China, where the market size is poised to reach at least 4 billion yuan ($642 million) by the end of this year," said Luo Jun, chief executive of China 3D Printing Technology Industry Alliance.

The growth will easily be double of last year's figure of around 2 billion yuan, according to statistics released by the alliance, the nation's largest 3D printing organization.

Luo warned that rapid growth in low-end printer market may cause intense competition.

About 50 manufacturers of 3D printers have started operations in China over the past year and most of them provide low-precision devices, said Luo.

"Chinese vendors should sit down and discuss the future of the industry, or low-end competition will exhaust public's interest for desk-top printers," he added.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_17598157.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harishussain

great


----------



## Mao1949

cnleio said:


> Soon, Britain BAE will sell weapons to China.



Nah, don't need all the political strings that will be attached with doing business with western weapons companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mao1949

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Japanese companies bought those two trophy properties in 1989-1990, essentially marking the top for Japan. It was all downhill from there.



Japan bought high and sold low. China needs resources not trophy properties.


----------



## OCguy

The US creates the wealth, then spends it at Walmart, sending the wealth to China.

Then the US "borrows" back the wealth for domestic spending, which includes more imports, sending some back to China.

Then the Chinese put the money back into the US economy via FDI and more treasury purchases.

And the only way for any of this "wealth" to be worth anything is if both parties continue the dance.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LeveragedBuyout said:


> A word of advice to Chinese corporations, though: stay away from Pebble Beach and Rockefeller Center.



Yep, those trophy properties sound boring anyway.

We should invest in something more dynamic. 



OCguy said:


> The US creates the wealth, then spends it at Walmart, sending the wealth to China.
> 
> Then the US "borrows" back the wealth for domestic spending, which includes more imports, sending some back to China.
> 
> Then the Chinese put the money back into the US economy via FDI and more treasury purchases.
> 
> And the only way for any of this "wealth" to be worth anything is if both parties continue the dance.



The best things to have are real/tangible assets, like land and factories.

Because even if their value on paper falls to zero, they still have intrinsic worth, and if push comes to shove you can at least live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

OCguy said:


> The US creates the wealth, then spends it at Walmart, sending the wealth to China.
> 
> Then the US "borrows" back the wealth for domestic spending, which includes more imports, sending some back to China.
> 
> Then the Chinese put the money back into the US economy via FDI and more treasury purchases.
> 
> And the only way for any of this "wealth" to be worth anything is if both parties continue the dance.



We haven't discussed this much here, but the trade imbalance is somewhat misleading, because the "wealth," as you put it, often belongs to foreign companies that use China as their manufacturing base. It's manufactured in China, and exported from China, but the profit often belongs to foreign companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

LeveragedBuyout said:


> We haven't discussed this much here, but the trade imbalance is somewhat misleading, because the "wealth," as you put it, often belongs to foreign companies that use China as their manufacturing base. It's manufactured in China, and exported from China, but the profit often belongs to foreign companies.



I have gathered from a few of your posts, as well as your pseudonym, that you are a financial industry insider (quite the detective, huh?) I wouldn't mind seeing more such discussion, but it would probably receive limited participation due to the esoteric nature of it all.

I realize that was a vast over-simplification of how it all works, but sometimes simple is effective in conveying a message.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

OCguy said:


> I have gathered from a few of your posts, as well as your pseudonym, that you are a financial industry insider (quite the detective, huh?) I wouldn't mind seeing more such discussion, but it would probably receive limited participation due to the esoteric nature of it all.
> 
> I realize that was a vast over-simplification of how it all works, but sometimes simple is effective in conveying a message.



When I come across a timely article on the matter, I would be happy to post a thread on it. In the meantime, it's a bit old, but here is one example.

Trade statistics: iPadded | The Economist






*Trade statistics*
*iPadded*
*The trade gap between America and China is much exaggerated*
From the print edition




AMERICA'S trade deficit with China hit another record last year. Estimated at almost $300 billion, it made up over 40% of America's total deficit. Yet official data grossly overstate US imports from China.





Take the iPad, which America imports from China even though it is entirely designed and owned by Apple, an American company. iPads are assembled in Chinese factories owned by Foxconn, a Taiwanese firm, largely from parts produced outside China. According to a studyby the Personal Computing Industry Centre, each iPad sold in America adds $275, the total production cost, to America's trade deficit with China, yet the value of the actual work performed in China accounts for only $10. Using these numbers, _The Economist_ estimates that iPads accounted for around $4 billion of America's reported trade deficit with China in 2011; but if China's exports were measured on a value-added basis, the deficit was only $150m.

The chart shows a geographical breakdown of the retail price of an iPad. The main rewards go to American shareholders and workers. Apple's profit amounts to about 30% of the sales price. Product design, software development and marketing are based in America. Add in the profits and wages of American suppliers, and distribution and retail costs, and America retains about half the total value of an iPad sold there. The next biggest gainers are South Korean firms like Samsung and LG, which provide the display and memory chips, whose profits account for 7% of an iPad's value. The main financial benefit to China is wages paid to workers for assembling the product and for manufacturing some inputs—equivalent to only 2% of the retail price.




Find out how much of an Apple iPhone is actually a Samsung with our *"teardown" infographic*
China's small contribution to total costs suggests that a yuan appreciation would have little impact on its exports. A 20% rise in the yuan would add less than 1% to the import price of an iPad. For imports such as clothing and toys the Chinese value added is much higher. But electrical machinery and equipment, with more complex cross-border supply chains, make up one-quarter of China's exports to America. Pascal Lamy, the head of the World Trade Organisation, has suggested that if trade statistics reflected true domestic content, America's deficit with China might be more than halved.

From the print edition: Finance and economics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

cnleio said:


> Soon, Britain BAE will sell weapons to China.



What weapon? The British military has been lagging behind the rest of the top players since the 90s, owing to their declining economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Looking to Get on Board Britain's High Speed 2*

By Sean Martin | IB Times – Tue, Jun 17, 2014

China has given a fresh boost to UK's major infrastructure projects by saying that its largest bank wants to become a substantial backer behind the plans, including the controversial high speed rail.

China Development Bank (CDB), one of the largest lenders worldwide, wants to directly fund two of UK's largest projects, according to the BBC, in the form of High Speed 2 (HS2), the planned high-speed railway, and the next generation of nuclear power stations.

The Beeb says that CBD and The CityUK have signed a Memorandum of Understanding which will encourage CBD lending to the UK.

Brokered by Sir Gerry Grimstone, the CityUK's chairman, the agreement will also see The CityUK and CDB trade in the renminbi – China's currency – which could see trading opportunities between the two become even more free flowing.

"They are interested in nuclear, high speed rail and telecommunications. High Speed 2 was one of the things they specifically mentioned [in the meeting this morning]. Knowing the finance is available is an important part of any project. This is an important development," Grimstone told the BBC.

China's potential investment in HS2 will be a breath of fresh air for the British taxpayer and Downing Street, as the latter had previously said that the financial burden of this project would be borne by the former.

CBD spends billions of pounds a year, supporting projects in Africa and Asia. It now seems however that it is looking to extend its reach into Europe.

HS2 has proved to be a handsome business proposition for the Chinese. Premier of China, Li Keqiang, originally offered China's services last December, before China Railway Service moved to get on board.

"HS2 could be an attractive investment opportunity. This is not some wishy-washy diplomatic gesture," Grimstone continued.

China Looking to Get on Board Britain's High Speed 2 - Yahoo News UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

tranquilium said:


> What weapon? The British military has been lagging behind the rest of the top players since the 90s, owing to their declining economy.


*Rolls-Royce EJ-200 jet engine
*
If China get 2x EJ-200 for SAC J-31 stealth fighter, it will be awesome !!!


----------



## cirr

*Greece, China sign $4.6 bn in trade, investment deals*



 

9 hours ago




Greece and China on Thursday signed over a dozen trade and investment deals worth some $4.6 billion (3.4 billion euros) as Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang began a three-day official visit.


"Greece can become China's gateway in Europe, and the start of a European trade corridor," Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras said at a joint press conference with Li.

Athens seeks "to bring China even closer to Europe," Samaras said.

The deals included multi-billion-dollar Chinese bank loans to build at least 10 Greek-owned ships in Chinese shipyards.

There are also agreements on the construction of solar energy parks in Greece, and trade deals involving marble, granite, wine and olive oil.

"Cooperation between Greece and China is always mutually beneficial," Li said, adding that Beijing would also take an interest in new Greek bond issues expected later this year.




Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang (L) waves at the Maximos Mansion in Athens before his meeting with …

"When the Greek government issues bonds, China will continue to be a long-term, responsible investor," Li said.

Greece in April returned to borrowing in the markets for the first time in four years with a five-year bond sale worth 3.0 billion euros. It is expected that more bond issues will follow.

With Greece now on the path to recovery, Li's three-day official visit to Athens marks Beijing's renewed interest in investment prospects up for grabs.

Chief among them is a 67-percent stake in the Piraeus port authority, the largest in the country.

Chinese transportation giant COSCO, which already has a major foothold after having won in 2008 a 35-year concession to expand the two main container terminals at the port, is a favourite to win the deal.

On Friday, Li is scheduled to travel to Crete, where the airport of Kasteli has been cited as a potential investment target for China.

Overall a dozen ports, including in Greece's second-largest city Thessaloniki, are also to be privatised under a state asset programme mandated under the country's EU-IMF debt rescue.

The last visit by a top Chinese official to Greece -- then premier Wen Jiabao -- was in 2010, at the start of the European country's crippling economic crisis.

The selection of COSCO in 2008 to expand the container terminals at Piraeus made waves, but subsequent efforts by the Greek state to secure Chinese investment -- including in public railways and the Athens airport -- saw little success.

But with the spectre of Greece going bankrupt and a breakup of the euro receding, Chinese investors have begun to show renewed interest.

Earlier this year a group including Chinese conglomerate Fosun was selected to lead a 6-billion-euro ($8.1 billion) redevelopment of the old Athens airport of Hellinikon into a housing and leisure complex.

Greece, China sign $4.6 bn in trade, investment deals - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

18 June 2014

*It's a deal: China agrees deal with the Government to design and run nuclear power plants despite concerns about national security*


*Deal signed yesterday by China's premier Li Keqiang on visit to Britain*
*State-owned nuclear firms will be able to control power plants in UK*
*China will also invest massively in HS2 rail link and other infrastructure*
China is to be allowed to design, own and operate a new generation of nuclear power stations in Britain despite concerns about the implications for national security.

A deal signed yesterday during a visit by China’s premier Li Keqiang will let Chinese state-owned nuclear firms control British power plants if they meet the requirements of regulators.

Mr Li and David Cameron also agreed that the £50billion HS2 high-speed rail project could involve massive Chinese investment. China says it wants to pour money into major UK infrastructure projects and has signed £14billion in trade deals to mark the premier’s three-day visit.

Mr Li is accompanied by dozens of Chinese business leaders eager to discuss investment in areas such as energy where China has faced opposition elsewhere in the world.

The Chinese premier is said to have demanded to meet the Queen although it is relatively unusual for her to receive world leaders who are not heads of state.

Yesterday she welcomed him to Windsor Castle where they were joined by the Duke of York in the White Drawing Room. Later he went to Downing Street for lunch with the Prime Minister and business leaders where he was served a Chinese-themed menu including claypot chicken in a savoury sauce with shiitake mushrooms.

One major deal is expected between BP and China’s National Offshore Oil Corporation worth about £11.8billion over 20 years.

Negotiations to end a Chinese ban on imports of British beef and lamb, imposed in the 1980s during the BSE scandal, are also to take place. The state-owned China Development Bank is expected to invest in HS2 and the next generation of nuclear power stations.

Chinese firms are already heavily involved in a new £14billion Hinkley C reactor planned for construction in Somerset.

Yesterday, the UK and Chinese governments signed an agreement to co-operate on civil nuclear power that could be worth hundreds of millions of pounds to British companies.

A separate agreement stated that Chinese companies could own and operate a Chinese-designed nuclear power station here, if they meet the requirements of the UK’s independent regulator. However, the deal is likely to provoke controversy.

Some experts have warned against giving China a controlling stake in the industry on national security grounds, saying it would leave Britain at the mercy of the communist regime.

Mark Pritchard, a Tory member of Parliament’s national security strategy committee, said: ‘Chinese investment in the UK is very welcome, but we should always consider the national security implications when it comes to critical national infrastructure and sensitive technologies.’

Ministers, however, said investing in nuclear will both diversify the energy mixes of both countries while playing a role in tackling climate change.

The Prime Minister hailed the burgeoning trade links between the two countries, which he said was ‘central’ to the Government’s plan to revitalise the UK’s economy.

Chinese investment into the UK in the last 18 months than in the last 30 years, he added at a press conference in Downing Street.

‘Today we have signed deals worth more than £14 billion, securing jobs and long term economic growth for the British and Chinese people,’ Mr Cameron said.

‘Ours is truly a partnership for growth, reform and innovation. The figures tell the story - bilateral trade at record levels, our exports to China up 15 per cent in 2013, they have more than doubled in the last five years and at a billion a month, they are growing faster than France’s or Germany’s.’ 

Mr Li yesterday became the latest world leader to line up against Scottish independence when he backed a ‘strong, prosperous and united United Kingdom’.

He said China and the UK should view each other’s economic development 'as an opportunity'.

He added: 'We both believe that we should increase mutual political trust, engage in equal co-operation and accommodate each other’s core interests and major concerns to solidify the political foundation of bilateral ties.'


China agrees to design and run nuclear power plants despite concerns about national security | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

In the Mediterranean, Greece is a important friend for China, another one is Israel.


Yes China company controlling the biggest port in Greece, it's 1st station China goods arrive in Europe.


> "Greece can become China's gateway in Europe, and the start of a European trade corridor,"




How Chinese doing business ? 


> The deals included multi-billion-dollar Chinese bank loans to build at least 10 Greek-owned ships in Chinese shipyards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> another one is Israel.






cirr said:


> *Greece, China sign $4.6 bn in trade, investment deals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece and China on Thursday signed over a dozen trade and investment deals worth some $4.6 billion (3.4 billion euros) as Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang began a three-day official visit.
> 
> 
> "Greece can become China's gateway in Europe, and the start of a European trade corridor," Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras said at a joint press conference with Li.
> 
> Athens seeks "to bring China even closer to Europe," Samaras said.
> 
> The deals included multi-billion-dollar Chinese bank loans to build at least 10 Greek-owned ships in Chinese shipyards.
> 
> There are also agreements on the construction of solar energy parks in Greece, and trade deals involving marble, granite, wine and olive oil.
> 
> "Cooperation between Greece and China is always mutually beneficial," Li said, adding that Beijing would also take an interest in new Greek bond issues expected later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang (L) waves at the Maximos Mansion in Athens before his meeting with …
> 
> "When the Greek government issues bonds, China will continue to be a long-term, responsible investor," Li said.
> 
> Greece in April returned to borrowing in the markets for the first time in four years with a five-year bond sale worth 3.0 billion euros. It is expected that more bond issues will follow.
> 
> With Greece now on the path to recovery, Li's three-day official visit to Athens marks Beijing's renewed interest in investment prospects up for grabs.
> 
> Chief among them is a 67-percent stake in the Piraeus port authority, the largest in the country.
> 
> Chinese transportation giant COSCO, which already has a major foothold after having won in 2008 a 35-year concession to expand the two main container terminals at the port, is a favourite to win the deal.
> 
> On Friday, Li is scheduled to travel to Crete, where the airport of Kasteli has been cited as a potential investment target for China.
> 
> Overall a dozen ports, including in Greece's second-largest city Thessaloniki, are also to be privatised under a state asset programme mandated under the country's EU-IMF debt rescue.
> 
> The last visit by a top Chinese official to Greece -- then premier Wen Jiabao -- was in 2010, at the start of the European country's crippling economic crisis.
> 
> The selection of COSCO in 2008 to expand the container terminals at Piraeus made waves, but subsequent efforts by the Greek state to secure Chinese investment -- including in public railways and the Athens airport -- saw little success.
> 
> But with the spectre of Greece going bankrupt and a breakup of the euro receding, Chinese investors have begun to show renewed interest.
> 
> Earlier this year a group including Chinese conglomerate Fosun was selected to lead a 6-billion-euro ($8.1 billion) redevelopment of the old Athens airport of Hellinikon into a housing and leisure complex.
> 
> Greece, China sign $4.6 bn in trade, investment deals - Yahoo News


nice, hope with Chinese investment Greece economic condition reforms


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


>


Any problem ? Both nations have good relationship in weapon tech exchange & trade.


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Any problem ? Both nations have good relationship in weapon tech exchange & trade.


you know we do not like them, it is a state terrorist


----------



## Edison Chen

Al Bhatti said:


> 18 June 2014
> 
> *It's a deal: China agrees deal with the Government to design and run nuclear power plants despite concerns about national security*
> 
> 
> *Deal signed yesterday by China's premier Li Keqiang on visit to Britain*
> *State-owned nuclear firms will be able to control power plants in UK*
> *China will also invest massively in HS2 rail link and other infrastructure*
> China is to be allowed to design, own and operate a new generation of nuclear power stations in Britain despite concerns about the implications for national security.
> 
> A deal signed yesterday during a visit by China’s premier Li Keqiang will let Chinese state-owned nuclear firms control British power plants if they meet the requirements of regulators.
> 
> Mr Li and David Cameron also agreed that the £50billion HS2 high-speed rail project could involve massive Chinese investment. China says it wants to pour money into major UK infrastructure projects and has signed £14billion in trade deals to mark the premier’s three-day visit.
> 
> Mr Li is accompanied by dozens of Chinese business leaders eager to discuss investment in areas such as energy where China has faced opposition elsewhere in the world.
> 
> The Chinese premier is said to have demanded to meet the Queen although it is relatively unusual for her to receive world leaders who are not heads of state.
> 
> Yesterday she welcomed him to Windsor Castle where they were joined by the Duke of York in the White Drawing Room. Later he went to Downing Street for lunch with the Prime Minister and business leaders where he was served a Chinese-themed menu including claypot chicken in a savoury sauce with shiitake mushrooms.
> 
> One major deal is expected between BP and China’s National Offshore Oil Corporation worth about £11.8billion over 20 years.
> 
> Negotiations to end a Chinese ban on imports of British beef and lamb, imposed in the 1980s during the BSE scandal, are also to take place. The state-owned China Development Bank is expected to invest in HS2 and the next generation of nuclear power stations.
> 
> Chinese firms are already heavily involved in a new £14billion Hinkley C reactor planned for construction in Somerset.
> 
> Yesterday, the UK and Chinese governments signed an agreement to co-operate on civil nuclear power that could be worth hundreds of millions of pounds to British companies.
> 
> A separate agreement stated that Chinese companies could own and operate a Chinese-designed nuclear power station here, if they meet the requirements of the UK’s independent regulator. However, the deal is likely to provoke controversy.
> 
> Some experts have warned against giving China a controlling stake in the industry on national security grounds, saying it would leave Britain at the mercy of the communist regime.
> 
> Mark Pritchard, a Tory member of Parliament’s national security strategy committee, said: ‘Chinese investment in the UK is very welcome, but we should always consider the national security implications when it comes to critical national infrastructure and sensitive technologies.’
> 
> Ministers, however, said investing in nuclear will both diversify the energy mixes of both countries while playing a role in tackling climate change.
> 
> The Prime Minister hailed the burgeoning trade links between the two countries, which he said was ‘central’ to the Government’s plan to revitalise the UK’s economy.
> 
> Chinese investment into the UK in the last 18 months than in the last 30 years, he added at a press conference in Downing Street.
> 
> ‘Today we have signed deals worth more than £14 billion, securing jobs and long term economic growth for the British and Chinese people,’ Mr Cameron said.
> 
> ‘Ours is truly a partnership for growth, reform and innovation. The figures tell the story - bilateral trade at record levels, our exports to China up 15 per cent in 2013, they have more than doubled in the last five years and at a billion a month, they are growing faster than France’s or Germany’s.’
> 
> Mr Li yesterday became the latest world leader to line up against Scottish independence when he backed a ‘strong, prosperous and united United Kingdom’.
> 
> He said China and the UK should view each other’s economic development 'as an opportunity'.
> 
> He added: 'We both believe that we should increase mutual political trust, engage in equal co-operation and accommodate each other’s core interests and major concerns to solidify the political foundation of bilateral ties.'
> 
> 
> China agrees to design and run nuclear power plants despite concerns about national security | Mail Online



100 years ago, can Chinese believe this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

China should be looking at investing in India now with the arrival of Pro China ie Narendra Modi . 
China wished to invest 400 billion $$$ into the indian economy as part of the 1 trillion $ investment plans set by the government and there's no better time than now to invest its surpluses which will only grow .


----------



## cnleio

Edison Chen said:


> 100 years ago, can Chinese believe this?


Everything has changed, the only not changed is the change.

118 years ago, collapsing Qing Empire PM Li (李鸿章) visited Great Britain Empire & Queen.
Li said: "天下不可端倪之物，尽在英伦！"







118 years later, PRC PM Li (李克强) visited United Kingdom & Queen.
Li said: "我们是和平鸽我们不称霸."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> you know we do not like them, it is a state terrorist


If let me tell a truth, Israel is a powerful small nation. Although China stay away from conflicts between Israel and Arab, many tech exchanges between China and Israel specially weapons development, it's a opened secret even American dislike it. Israel as a developed small nation there'r huge trades between both nations.


----------



## kankan326

Greece needs $. China has it. Match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

kankan326 said:


> Greece needs $. China has it. Match.



The birth place of Democracy bailed out by a Authoritarian dictatorship. How ironic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Nan Yang said:


> The birth place of Democracy bailed out by a Authoritarian dictatorship. How ironic.



But China is far from an authoritarian dictatorship。

It is collective leadership that rules China。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pigtaker

BDforever said:


> you know we do not like them, it is a state terrorist


I don't think we have a good relation with them. They are just a chip we use to deal with US, so actually we harm their interest most time. It is india boast allies with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

cnleio said:


> Everything has changed, the only not changed is the change.
> 
> 118 years ago, collapsing Qing Empire PM Li (李鸿章) visited Great Britain Empire & Queen.
> Li said: "天下不可端倪之物，尽在英伦！"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 118 years later, PRC PM Li (李克强) visited United Kingdom & Queen.
> Li said: "我们是和平鸽我们不称霸."



lol, that PM Li can't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Edison Chen said:


> 100 years ago, can Chinese believe this?



That also crossed my mind  China building nuke plants for old colonialists that drugged Chinese for a hundred years?! China must definitely left some back-doors just in case their colonialists gene gets excited again  Radiation will definitely cure the disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

atatwolf said:


> Same is China



@Hu Songshan

Sir, please deal with this troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Nan Yang said:


> The birth place of Democracy bailed out by a Authoritarian dictatorship. How ironic.


No. The hard working help the comfortable oriented. That's what's happening there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

I hope our Greek friends recover soon. They have long been the 'Jewel of the Mediterranean', a first-world country surrounded by semi-failed states like Albania, Turkey, Macedonia, Bulgaria ... etc. After 6 years of non-stop recession, they are still the richest in the region, but they deserve to regain their rightful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Good luck to both countries !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TaiShang said:


> That also crossed my mind  China building nuke plants for old colonialists that drugged Chinese for a hundred years?! China must definitely left some back-doors just in case their colonialists gene gets excited again  Radiation *will definitely cure the disease*.



seriously? @TaiShang , i did not expect this kind of verbiage from you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Nihonjin1051 said:


> seriously? @TaiShang , i did not expect this kind of verbiage from you !



That was a light-hearted comment, friend. And note the conditionality: "in case their colonialist's gene gets excited again." 

If it does (which I do not anticipate), I think I would not lament at their loss. But, this is pure speculation, and maybe a little off-the limit, agreeably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Sanchez said:


> They are natural enemy of greedy turks, period.



Every nation is greedy in regards to it's national interest. Don't trash talk our friends in Turkey!


----------



## Sanchez

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Every nation is greedy in regards to it's national interest. Don't trash talk our friends in Turkey!



I just did. Stay away from my post!


----------



## Nan Yang

cirr said:


> But China is far from an authoritarian dictatorship。
> 
> It is collective leadership that rules China。



True. Just hinting at the failure of Democracy.


----------



## Aepsilons

Sanchez said:


> I just did. Stay away from my post!



You should watch your trolling.



Nan Yang said:


> True. Just hinting at the failure of Democracy.



More so the failure of their economic policy. The reason they depend on Germany's bailout. If you were to argue of democracy's failure, then Germany should also be a failure? UK? Canada? Sweden? Norway? Denmark ? Just a few thriving European democracies.


----------



## Aepsilons

Must you resort to name calling and persona attacks ? It certainly doesn't give credibility to your point(s), if you even had any to begin with...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> That also crossed my mind  China building nuke plants for old colonialists that drugged Chinese for a hundred years?! China must definitely left some back-doors just in case their colonialists gene gets excited again  Radiation will definitely cure the disease.



Now that's a superb idea, don't forget to whistle this to this Li. The other one can watch with pleasure from Heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

cnleio said:


> Soon, Britain BAE will sell weapons to China.


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Nan Yang

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You should watch your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> More so the failure of their economic policy. The reason they depend on Germany's bailout. If you were to argue of democracy's failure, then Germany should also be a failure? UK? Canada? Sweden? Norway? Denmark ? Just a few thriving European democracies.



Just highlighting the irony of Greece versus China. That is all.
Besides economic policies are determined by people that are elected or appointed by elected people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's first 8-inch IGBT chip production line is completed*

OFweek | Posted: 20 Jun 2014, 17:16






IGBT chip production workshop

(OFweek) - China's first 8-inch profession IGBT (insulated gate bipolar transistor) chip production line is completed today (*June 20, 2014*) at China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corporation Limited (CSR), which breaks the monopoly on high-end IGBT chip technology from foreign countries. Thus, it is of great strategic significance for the national economic security and promotion of energy conservation and emission reduction.






The IGBT chip is such a high-tech product that the manufacturing is extremely difficult. The R&D, manufacturing and application is an important symbol of a country's level of technological innovation and high-end manufacturing level. In the past, the global IGBT technology was mainly mastered in the hands of a few major countries such as European countries, Japan and etc. Over 99% of China's IGBT chips and related products were dependent on the import since China had not formed an independent, complete technical system and the industrial system in the chip, package and device.

After more than 20 years of development, hundreds of experts from CSR overcame a number of significant challenges and finally they have mastered the complete technology of the device. They have established a complete large-scale specialized production industry system for the IGBT and successfully developed high power density IGBT chips and modules from 650 volts to 6500 volts, forming a complete industrial chain of the IGBT.

The 8-inch IGBT chip production line has been invested in nearly 15 million yuan. The first phase of its will achieve an annual output of 120,000 pieces, supporting the production of one million IGBT modules, which really realizes the localization of IGBT chips.

China's first 8-inch IGBT chip production line is completed - OFweek News
















中国成功研制8英寸IGBT专业芯片 打破国际垄断|电能|IGBT器件_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

*China's wealth management products total $2.1 trillion*
QINGDAO - Wealth management products (WMPs) have been booming in China in the past few years, totalling 12.8 trillion yuan (about 2.1 trillion U.S. dollars) by the end of May, a senior official of China's central bank said Saturday.

The growth of China's WMPs market had been at a rate of between 60 and 80 percent annually for a few years before it decelerated to 30 to 40 percent in 2013, Pan Gongsheng, vice governor of the People's Bank of China (PBOC), said at a forum in eastern coastal city of Qingdao.

While the focus of China's WMPs market development used to be on mobilizing social resources to support the growth of the real economy, the authorities would do more to ensure the value of people's financial assets preserved and increased, Pan told the forum.

This is not only a financial issue, but also a major economic and social issue, as it involves the readjustment of the income distribution system and the economic restructuring, he added.

Regulation of the WMPs market should be strengthened to control risk and push forward the healthy development of the sector, Pan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Renewable energy initiatives up 10x in last decade*
June 20, 2014 
Russia Today






Reuters/Fabrizio Bensch
Energy, Global warming, Government Spending, Natural resources, Politics

Support for renewable energy is growing worldwide and at the beginning of 2014, the governments of 144 countries have set renewable energy targets, almost a ten-fold increase since 2005 when only 15 countries had policies in place.

Emerging and developing economies are leading the way, with 95 of them having renewable energy policy plans, according to the Renewable 2014 Global Status Report.

The world generated 22.1 percent of its electricity from renewable sources in 2013, even though governments in the EU and US reduced their support. Renewable energy provides 6.5 million jobs worldwide, the report said.






China, the US, Brazil, Canada, and Germany are the top renewable power countries in 2013, with Spain, Italy, and India making huge strides, according to the report.

Denmark leads per capita power generation, and Uruguay, Mauritius, and Costa Rica were among the top investment locations.

The most significant growth is in power generation, as global capacity jumped 8 percent to more than 1,560 gigawatts (GW) in the last year. Hydropower rose by 4 percent to 1,000 GW, and overall renewables grew 17 percent to more than 560 GW.

Over 140 countries have adopted new renewable energy targets, including the United States, which has pledged to increase renewable energy capacity 50 percent by 2020. 





Source: Renewables 2014, Global Status Report

However, it will be difficult for America to switch off coal consumption, as many states depend on it for their economic livelihood. Many lobbying groups are protesting the new clean energy act, saying it unfairly deprives local industries. Even though coal is a proven dirty energy source consumption has reached a 44-year high.

*Attractive investment*
Alternative and clean energy is no longer just a hip trend among environmentalists, but a real energy solution that provides power to homes and offices. The market has matured and become an attractive option for energy security.

Germany is pushing its economy towards renewables, and produces half of its electricity from solar power, The Local reports.

In Denmark wind power meets 33 percent of electricity demand, in Spain 20.9 percent, and in Italy solar power met 7. 8 percent of electricity needs. Many cities across the globe have a goal to transition to 100% renewable energy.







Source: Renewables 2014, Global Status Report

Over the last 5 years, solar power has on average expanded 55 percent per year, according to the report.

Clean energy is becoming cheaper and more popular with consumers, and investors are snapping up the opportunity. Elon Musk, the entrepreneur who invested early in PayPal and the Tesla electric car, has put money into solar power, and Google is weighing a move into the renewables sector.

Spain and Portugal sit on a bed of geothermal energy, but currently use none of it. Scientists from the Renewable Energy Journal estimate Spain has the potential to produce up to 700 GW, which is five times the current electricity power generation of Spain. The geothermal process is simple- capture heat from underground and use the steam to produce electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

China truly is a world leader in this tech and a good 2 fingers up to the West who are the ones who have said that it is the DEVLOPING world that needs to cut back on its green house emissions with the developed world having pumped them out with little regard given to the planet's health for generations....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Good work PRC! All the more reason for Pakistan to expand further its cooperation in energy sector with partners like China - given our ever-rising demand in energy consumption and the shortfalls we face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Most of Green energy r temporary, keep investing Controlled Nuclear Energy development, oneday it can replace oil.




















It's the future !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Renewable energy initiatives up 10x in last decade*
> June 20, 2014
> Russia Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters/Fabrizio Bensch
> Energy, Global warming, Government Spending, Natural resources, Politics
> 
> Support for renewable energy is growing worldwide and at the beginning of 2014, the governments of 144 countries have set renewable energy targets, almost a ten-fold increase since 2005 when only 15 countries had policies in place.
> 
> Emerging and developing economies are leading the way, with 95 of them having renewable energy policy plans, according to the Renewable 2014 Global Status Report.
> 
> The world generated 22.1 percent of its electricity from renewable sources in 2013, even though governments in the EU and US reduced their support. Renewable energy provides 6.5 million jobs worldwide, the report said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China, the US, Brazil, Canada, and Germany are the top renewable power countries in 2013, with Spain, Italy, and India making huge strides, according to the report.
> 
> Denmark leads per capita power generation, and Uruguay, Mauritius, and Costa Rica were among the top investment locations.
> 
> The most significant growth is in power generation, as global capacity jumped 8 percent to more than 1,560 gigawatts (GW) in the last year. Hydropower rose by 4 percent to 1,000 GW, and overall renewables grew 17 percent to more than 560 GW.
> 
> Over 140 countries have adopted new renewable energy targets, including the United States, which has pledged to increase renewable energy capacity 50 percent by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Renewables 2014, Global Status Report
> 
> However, it will be difficult for America to switch off coal consumption, as many states depend on it for their economic livelihood. Many lobbying groups are protesting the new clean energy act, saying it unfairly deprives local industries. Even though coal is a proven dirty energy source consumption has reached a 44-year high.
> 
> *Attractive investment*
> Alternative and clean energy is no longer just a hip trend among environmentalists, but a real energy solution that provides power to homes and offices. The market has matured and become an attractive option for energy security.
> 
> Germany is pushing its economy towards renewables, and produces half of its electricity from solar power, The Local reports.
> 
> In Denmark wind power meets 33 percent of electricity demand, in Spain 20.9 percent, and in Italy solar power met 7. 8 percent of electricity needs. Many cities across the globe have a goal to transition to 100% renewable energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Renewables 2014, Global Status Report
> 
> Over the last 5 years, solar power has on average expanded 55 percent per year, according to the report.
> 
> Clean energy is becoming cheaper and more popular with consumers, and investors are snapping up the opportunity. Elon Musk, the entrepreneur who invested early in PayPal and the Tesla electric car, has put money into solar power, and Google is weighing a move into the renewables sector.
> 
> Spain and Portugal sit on a bed of geothermal energy, but currently use none of it. Scientists from the Renewable Energy Journal estimate Spain has the potential to produce up to 700 GW, which is five times the current electricity power generation of Spain. The geothermal process is simple- capture heat from underground and use the steam to produce electricity.



Renewable energy is great, but it depends on the region you are in. I live in Canada and we get 7 months of good sunshine per year so solar power is not a feasible option. 

I see these nice windmills in Xinjiang region which is awesome because it works, but where I live, there isn't a mouse' fart of wind most of the time. 

But kudos to the effort of the Chinese government and its people.

Next, Thorium! 加油

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beijing gets its own Silicon Alley as bustling street becomes start-up haven*

Beijing street becoming home to internet professionals looking to start businesses from scratch


PUBLISHED : Monday, 23 June, 2014, 3:08am
UPDATED : Monday, 23 June, 2014, 10:45am

Celine Sun in Beijingceline.sun@scmp.com




The Inno Way, a street in Haidian district where bookstores and small restaurants have been replaced by innovative firms hoping to become the next technology success story. Photo: Simon Song


*Tucked in the heart of Beijing's bustling Zhongguancun area*, the 300 metres of Haidian West Street, formerly filled with bookstores and small restaurants, was reborn on June 12 as Inno Way.

The Haidian district government sees it becoming home to dozens of incubators, internet cafes, funding and training institutions to help start-up entrepreneurs secure just about everything they need to build a business, from angel investment and free office space to media coverage and business partners.

"This is probably the best era for start-up entrepreneurs [on the mainland]," said Wang Zhuang, the chief editor of internet news portal www.36kr.com.

The operators of the website, which has focused on entrepreneurship since being founded by Wang and his friends four years ago, moved into the street about three months ago, before the name change, at the vanguard of the rebranding.

"People, money and market - the three most important things that a start-up company needs - you can find them all here in Beijing," Wang said.

Following in the footsteps of Silicon Valley in the United States, Beijing has in recent years become another hot spot for internet professionals looking to start businesses from scratch.

In Zhongguancun, where high-technology and internet-related enterprises are concentrated, the number of start-up companies exceeded 6,000 by the end of last year, almost a third more than in 2011.

The growth has been driven by people in their 20s and 30s who have decided to try to make their entrepreneurial ideas a reality, dreaming of becoming the next home-grown IT success story and emulating Tencent, Baidu or Alibaba in carving out a niche in local or even global markets.




Harry Man

Harry Man, a partner at venture capital firm Matrix Partners China, says the number of mainland internet start-ups with a market value of more than US$1 billion is rapidly catching up with that in the US.

"The basic driver behind this is the power of the consumer," Man said. "A great internet company will only appear in a market where there are enough consumers willing to pay for the services. And this is what we have seen in China."

There are about 671 million internet and 400 million smartphone users on the mainland, both world-leading markets, according to industry estimates.

Man's job is mainly to hunt down promising early-stage start-up projects across the mainland. Last year, he and his colleagues approached about 300 teams of entrepreneurs and ended up offering seed funding or first-round investment to about 30 of them.

"The whole market is getting mature and drawing more and more money," he said.

Both local and foreign venture capital and private equity firms are raising their stakes in early-stage start-ups on the mainland. The competition among major global venture capital firms such as IDG Capital Partners, Sequoia Capital and Matrix Partners is becoming more intense as they search for projects with high growth potential, something that Wang said would benefit the entire start-up ecosystem.

He said 36kr.com recommended a team that was developing a real-time message function for mobile applications to a partner at a global venture capital firm two months ago. It took just an hour for the partner to decide to invest in it.

"This was unimaginable three years ago," Wang said. "Investors used to spend several months to evaluate a project before giving money. But now most of them do it within a couple of weeks."

Wang and his colleagues receive 400 to 500 e-mails a month from mainlanders with entrepreneurial ideas and pick promising ones to feature on their website.

In 2012, 36kr.com covered 450 start-up projects, but the number soared to 950 last year.

About 90 per cent of the projects it covers ended up meeting angel investors or venture capital firms, and up to 7 per cent received seed funding ranging from 500,000 yuan (HK$622,000) to 3 million yuan, or Series A investment of between 6 million yuan and 30 million yuan.

After moving into the new office, the news portal team has bigger ambitions. "We are now repositioning ourselves," Wang said. "We will not solely be an online media outlet but will play a role in helping entrepreneurs secure their first round of money. After all, this is the most difficult part of the chain for them."




Li Guanzhi wants to build up a brand in the mid to low-end mainland labour market. Photo: Simon Song

*THE JOB SWEEPER*

Li Guanzhi, who set up a website for hiring migrants, often found himself doubting his own career choice as he wandered in slum districts on cold winter nights, trying to accost people to ask them if they needed jobs.

Sulai24, founded by Li in Beijing two years ago, is an online hiring platform for migrant workers and employers in labour-intensive industries such as restaurants, logistics, electronic products and housekeeping.

At first, Li's decision surprised his parents and friends because he used to be an information technology expert at a national research institute. He has a master's degree from Oxford University and a doctorate in computer engineering and mathematics from the University of British Columbia.

"I got the idea for such a site because there's serious information asymmetry in the low-end labour market; workers cannot find proper jobs while employers are short of hands," the 34-year-old entrepreneur said. "An online platform can be a good solution."

Although Li firmly believed demand would be huge, making the idea a reality was not easy. A key problem was that very few migrants use the internet. So Li and his teammates had to go to the areas where migrants live to talk to them about the advantages of using the website.

"We call it sweeping the streets," he said. "This is hard and exhausting. But this is also the threshold for others who want to copy our business model."

Li's website has found jobs for more than 10,000 workers. It offers cash incentives ranging from hundreds of yuan to thousands of yuan to those who introduce friends to fill vacancies and makes its money by charging employers a commission.

"Our aim is build up a brand in the mid to low-end labour market on the mainland," he said. "We hope migrant workers can think of us and come to us once they want a job."

Li raised two million yuan (HK$2.49 million) of seed funding last year and is now in the middle of Series A investment negotiations.

"Some people choose a smooth path, and some a tough one," he said. "The day I turn 50, I hope I can say I had the courage to take action rather than just think about it."





Shen Si, the chief executive of Papaya Mobile, aims to use mobile internet to change lives. Photo: Simon Song

*CLOSER TO DREAM*

Shen Si, the chief executive of mobile service provider Papaya Mobile, knew her career goal when she was still in high school.

About two decades ago, Shen read Microsoft founder Bill Gates' book _The Road Ahead_, in which he said his dream was that "everybody can have a computer on their desk". The book affected her deeply and she later chose computer engineering as her major at Beijing's Tsinghua University. She then went on to study at Stanford University in the United States, earning master's degrees in computer engineering and management.

With the hope of getting more management experience before starting her own business, Shen joined Google in 2004 as a product manager.

"At that time, the Android system was still in its early stage," she said. "But we could feel it would become something big."

Shen founded Papaya Mobile in Beijing with a partner in 2008, launching an Android-based mobile internet platform for game developers. Its target markets were the US and western Europe and it soon became the largest such platform in those regions.

Shen's company was already profitable in 2009 and it set up offices in London and San Francisco. Although the business was growing rapidly, she felt it was not what she really wanted to do. "I was struggling quite a bit because my ultimate dream is to be able to use mobile internet to change people's lives," she said.

In 2012, Papaya Mobile started to tap the mobile advertisement market with its AppFlood product, helping firms promote their products and brands globally. Last month, it launched a mobile application, Kiwi Calendar, that allows users to arrange their schedules more efficiently and share their leisure activities with friends.

"I'm now one step closer to my dream," she said. "We'd like to launch more products, not only on cellphones but probably also on wearable devices."

Four months ago, Shen gave birth to her first child, a son. "It's really hard to strike a balance between life and work as a new mother," she said. "But I am lucky to have the support of my husband. And I am also trying to outsource parts of my jobs to others."


Beijing gets its own Silicon Alley as bustling street becomes start-up haven | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Okemos

What? I used to go there for cheap meal when I was attending university there. That street used to be a dirty little street. I am so old now. lol.


----------



## TaiShang

*The Silk Road and China's 21st century spirit*

*By Cheng Yongnian*

The rise of any nation will require what Georg Hegel calls 'a spirit of the age' (Zeitgeist), which a country will either unintentionally comply with or voluntarily create.

For the British Empire in the 18th-19th centuries, the spirit of the age was free trade; while for the United States from the late 19th century through the 20th century, it was liberty and democracy.* So, what is China's spirit of the age in the 21st century?*

*Some people may say the spirit is the self-confidence and rejuvenation of the Chinese civilization. The Silk Road, part of the ancient Chinese civilization, will also help China restore its confidence in the international political arena.*

In mentioning the old route, China does not seek to simply repeat its ancient civilization, let alone follow in the steps of the British Empire or the United States. *Instead, China has to go beyond its own past and that of the imperial Western powers.*

Free trade became the British Empire's spirit of the age because trade complied with the trend of worldwide economic development in that era. It helped the United Kingdom to build its global empire, backed up by guns and cannons in scenes where trading ships were trailed by warships.

With the fall of the British Empire, the rising United States took over to become a global power. But the United States was not a rival to Britain in terms of trade power. The United States pursued a reciprocal policy in which it only opened to countries with which a bilateral, reciprocal deal could be reached.

Instead of free trade, it was liberty and democracy that constituted the U.S. spirit of the age. Liberty and democracy once gave the United States unlimited appeal.

*Despite having a different spirit of the age, the rise of the United States was also backed up by guns and violence. Sanctioning others, solving disputes by force, and even occupying another country have been part of the "liberty and democracy" preached by Washington.*

A spirit of the time could foster a country's growth, but when such a spirit was improperly used, or even supported by force, it would no longer sustain growth.

Honoring peace

*China needs to find a spirit from its long-running cultural deposits, and tailor it to current demands.* At the same time, it should refrain from fueling a rise modeled on the British Empire and the United States, or Germany, Japan or the former Soviet Union.

China's past experience in terms of opening up could still benefit its current growth. The way in which ancient China has opened up to the world could be summarized as "a tributary system coexisting with the Silk Road."

The system, which has been demonized by both China and other countries, was regarded as an expression of what was known as the 'Chinese imperialism' or 'Chinese chauvinism.' This was not the historical view, but judging the past by current standards, or, judging Chinese culture from Western criteria.

*The tributary system does embody unfair practices, including the "kowtow rituals," which may be difficult for the West to accept, because it represented hierarchy and inequality. However, the system is an "expression of reciprocity" as honored by China.*

*In essence, the tributary system was a trade system in which the kowtow ceremonies were formalities while trade was the purpose. *Tributary states routinely paid homage to the Chinese dynasties, but through kowtowing, those states were normally bestowed with gifts far more valuable than their offerings, besides the right to trade with China.

*This was a low-cost trade model. While the tributary countries managed to trade with China through bows and kowtows, the Western powers had to rely on guns and forces to open the door to China.*

*This is not to say that China still wants to continue this tradition today, but that the ritual was legitimate enough in that era, and was a practice accepted by both parties, otherwise it would be difficult to explain how the system managed to survive for thousands of years.*

But when Western powers were at its gate, China still refused to move with the spirit of that age and clung to obsolete values, which brought about its own failure.

*Compared with the tributary system, the Silk Road did not arouse any disputes. The Chinese government is now proposing a revival of both the Silk Road (on land) and the Maritime Silk Road, which in fact both existed.*

The charm of an open and inclusive culture

*Throughout history, China only sought expansion when it was conquered by minority nomads, who were assimilated sooner or later by the Chinese Han culture.* *The ethnic groups not only accepted Chinese culture but also merged into Chinese culture, a fact that demonstrated the openness and inclusiveness of Chinese culture.*

*As a major power since ancient times, China has acted differently than Western countries, who deliberately sought to shape a self-centered international order. China is in a natural international order with countries who shared similar needs to China. China's concern is how to govern the naturally formed order.*

From this point of view, China has kept a low profile with trade always being the focus of diplomacy while military force and conquest has seldom been an option, because trade is a reciprocal relationship with win-win results.

China is facing more severe challenges in promoting the modern Silk Road, because ancient China was a traditional power which could promote trade through top-down orders; by contrast, China is now in a very different geopolitical environment in which Western powers dominate the world, including countries on China's periphery.

Taking on the Silk Road spirit requires China to analyze challenges in its peripheral environment, while understanding the important implication of building the New Silk Road, besides its responsibilities in the process.

*China should abandon the starry-eyed fantasy that a major power will naturally fall, and realize that maintaining major power means toil and struggles for generations.*

The New Silk Road may be the threshold for China to become fully involved in the world, and it is also a major test for China, as it continues on the road to becoming a true major power.
*
The author is director of East Asian Institute, National University of Singapore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China buys 20% of global industrial robot output*
*china.org.cn*

*China bought one fifth of the world's industrial robot output in 2013, overtaking Japan as the biggest buyer of such technology, new data showed Tuesday.*

*Some 36,860 industrial robots were sold in the Chinese market last year, up 36 percent annually,* according to data released by the China Robot Industry Alliance.

*Some 9,597 units came from domestic producers, while the rest of the market, around 73 percent, was taken by foreign robot makers,* the CRIA said.

The development of China's industrial robot sector has boomed over the past decade, with sales revenue growing by around 25 percent each year.

Wang Ruixiang, president of the China Machinery Industry Federation, attributed the rapid increase to the country's diverse manufacturing sector creating huge demand.

*Industrial robots have been widely applied in 25 major sectors in China, including food, chemicals, electronics and automobiles.*

At the end of 2013, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology unveiled a guideline for the sector.

*Wang considers the robot sector a main gauge of a country's progress in innovation and its development of the high-end equipment industry, and one which is pivotal to China's determination to restructure its manufacturing.*

*His words were echoed by Song Xiaogang, president of the CRIA, who said using industrial robots will offset rising labor costs and lack of skilled workers, one of the major problems plaguing China.*

The country is managing an industrial restructuring as part of its overall economic reform, shifting from thin-profit labor-intensive industries to high-tech emerging sectors with high added value.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

We are at war with pollution so it is nothing for our friends to be surprise about. Renewable and nuclear are the main focus right now. It will takes a decade to see the result of our war against pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese lawmakers to review nation's food safety law*






China’s top legislative body, the ‪#‎NPC‬ Standing Committee, has begun its bi-monthly session. It will review a series of draft amendments, bills, and reports of critical importance.

Some of the items on the agenda include:

*- A proposal for a unified supervision and management system to encompass state and local-level food and drug administration systems
- A report on central government spending in 2013
- A draft amendment to improve security at military facilities
- A bill to fast-track arbitration trials in parts of China
- Reinforcing supervision over financial sectors*

Food reform is probably on the minds of many Chinese people who have long cried out for strengthened management of food producers after a rash of food scandals in recent years.

*Chinese police conducted more than 52,000 criminal food safety cases and 28,000 fake medicine cases in the past three years, according to a Chinese police official.*

Monday's meeting did not detail how the food safety law would be changed.


----------



## TaiShang

*Manufacturing expands after 6 months of doldrums*

*Global Times*

*PMI rebound reflects impact of SME support measures: economist
*
*



*

*A preliminary HSBC survey has shown that activity in China's manufacturing sector expanded in June for the first time in six months, reinforcing sentiments that the economic recovery is stabilizing as a result of the government's mini-stimulus. 

The flash reading of China's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to 50.8 in June from a final reading of 49.4 in May, HSBC Holdings PLC said in a report issued Monday, beating a market forecast of 49.7. 

A PMI reading above 50 indicates growth, while a reading below that figure indicates contraction. The June reading was the highest since November 2013.

A*nalysts, however, still expect more fine-tuning steps to be rolled out in the following months to maintain steadier economic growth. 

"This month's improvement is consistent with data suggesting that the authorities' *mini-stimulus is filtering through to the real economy,*" said Qu Hongbin, chief economist for China at HSBC. 

Qu's opinion was echoed by Zhang Lei, a macroeconomic analyst with Minsheng Securities. 

Zhang told the Global Times Monday that the rebound in PMI reflects the impact of government policy support measures for small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) in recent months.

*For instance, the government has extended tax breaks. In April, the State Administration of Taxation announced that any enterprise with annual taxable income below 100,000 yuan ($16,010) would have their business income tax halved from January 1 this year to the end of 2016. The previous threshold was 60,000 yuan. *

*A sub-index, manufacturing output, rose to 51.8 in June, also the highest in seven months and up from May's 49.8.* 

"The HSBC readings confirm our views that stable economic recovery will continue throughout the second quarter," said Zhang. 

According to a research note Bank of America-Merrill Lynch e-mailed to the Global Times, *the preliminary reading in June indicates that sequential growth will increase to 1.8 percent in the second quarter from 1.4 percent in the first quarter, and that GDP growth in the second quarter is expected to increase to 7.5 percent. *

Qu believes that infrastructure investments and related sectors will keep on supporting the recovery in the next few months.

Premier Li Keqiang vowed last Wednesday that China's economy would not have a hard landing.

To maintain stable growth, the government is expected to continue issuing more measures, Lu Ting, an economist at Bank of America-Merrill Lynch, said in the research note. 

And it is time for the government to launch some measures to offset the risks from the property downturn, Zhang remarked. 

Among other sub-indices offered by HSBC, *overall new orders, a reading to measure foreign and domestic demand, grew sharply, while growth in new export orders slowed slightly, indicating that the rise was mainly driven by domestic consumption. *

Zhang said that companies, especially export-oriented ones, are reluctant to sign long-term orders due to the continuous appreciation of the yuan. 

Data from the General Administration of Customs showed that *in the first five months of 2014, China's exports reached 5.4 trillion yuan, a 2.7 percent drop year-on-year. *

Although companies have seen orders increase, they are still struggling to make ends meet, said Chen Naixing, head of the SME Research Center of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

"Their profit margins are narrowing due to rising labor costs as a result of labor shortages," said Chen.

Zhang thinks that the government could continue reducing taxes and administrative fees to ease their burden.

But Chen held a different attitude, expecting no incremental financial support measures for enterprises from the government; otherwise they will be "lazy when it comes to upgrading their production lines." 

The final results of the HSBC PMI survey for June will be released on July 1 and those of a separate government-sponsored manufacturing PMI will be published on the same date.

The official PMI reading is usually stronger than the HSBC PMI as the official survey is more focused on large, State-owned firms and the latter on smaller, export-oriented firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Great, improving momentum is exactly what we need for the massive upcoming economic reforms. 

And those reforms, if implemented properly could lead to another boom era for China, as we relentlessly move towards becoming the first developed country in the world with 1+ billion people. Now that is one record that is truly worth achieving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Average annual real growth of 7-8%（10-12% nominal）for the next 2 decades。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's current economic growth normal: expert*

(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-06-24 10:37


BEIJING - Renowned Chinese economist Li Yining on Monday refuted the notion that China's economy is in decline while noting that the previous high growth rates were "not normal." 

​ Chinese premier rules out economic hard landing


​China needs sustainable growth: IMF Secretary


"The previous 9 to 10 percent growth rates were to cope with the global economic crisis, and they were actually not normal. It won't do us much good if we keep that up," said Li, a national political advisor, at a meeting of the Standing Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference National Committee, China's top political advisory body. 

*Li said that China's current GDP growth should be higher than the released figure, citing that housing construction in rural areas is not included in the country's GDP calculation while it usually is in developed countries. *

*According to Li, other fast-developing fields such as the incomes of maids and nannies as well as rural roads and bridges built in charity programs were not encompassed by China's GDP either.* 

He also refuted doubts concerning the authenticity of China's GDP figures. 

*"Some State-owned companies might make false reports to showcase their performances. However, the discrepancy can only be small, otherwise, it will be easily detected during auditing," according to the political advisor. *

*Meanwhile, private businesses, which contribute more than half of China's GDP, will do anything to report less due to taxation concerns, Li added.*  

He warned that a roller coaster-style trajectory will not be good for China's economic growth in the long run. 


China's current economic growth normal: expert - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Must you resort to name calling and persona attacks ? It certainly doesn't give credibility to your point(s), if you even had any to begin with...


thats becuase you are a japanese, and your sheer stereotype about China is so classic which you keep denying, and it makes you ignorant and assertive


----------



## cirr

Nonreporting or under-reporting of sales revenue，let alone tax liabilities，is so bloody easy in China。

It is a practice widely adopted by all privately owned businesses，from one-man shops to enterprises with tens of thousands of employees。

The costs of owner-occupied as well as rental housings are two other accounts of which the figures are grossly under-estimated in China's GDP calculation。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raphael

China's current growth rate is 7.x%. While this may be magnitudes higher than what developed economies are undergoing, it's definitely still the normal rate. What's actually anomalous is China's GDP/capita, which at 6700 is abnormally low. China's economy will continue growing at 7.5%+ until it converges in productivity levels with advanced economies.

BTW, 7.5%+ is not just the some random number pulled out of someone's ***, it represents the the minimum growth needed, consistently, to pull a country out of developing status. Malaysia grew at 6.5% for 50 years (Economy of Malaysia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) but today, they are still a developing country, albeit around the upper limits.

If we do the math:
1.065^50=23.3
1.075^50=37.2

Just by increasing the growth rate by 1% (from 6.5% to 7.5%), we can see that GDP actually becomes 1.6x greater than what it would be after 50 years. If Malaysia grew at 7.5%, they would be developed by now. During the peak growth stages for the 4 Asian dragons (HK, SG, TW, SK), they are managed constant double digit growth, never dipping below 8%. So there's nothing wrong with China's current growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

rcrmj said:


> thats becuase you are a japanese, and your sheer stereotype about China is so classic which you keep denying, and it makes you ignorant and assertive



Nonsense, your very post is hypocritical, considering you're personally attacking me simply because of my national origin. Please read. I know that true Chinese that I've come to admire are not as closed minded as you.


----------



## Aegis DDG

When China reaches an GDP of 17,000 dollars, it game over for competitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Nonsense, your very post is hypocritical, considering you're personally attacking me simply because of my national origin. Please read. I know that true Chinese that I've come to admire are not as closed minded as you.


no, thats just your opinion that you know China, but the reality is nowhere close to your ill-informed perception, just as simple as that```


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

This is a very long and complicated article, so it will not appeal to everyone. The crux of the argument is that China's growth has become too dependent on leverage, and with an increasing component of that leverage coming from outside sources, China is losing its ability to manage the money supply. A 1997-style crisis is unlikely, given China's immense foreign exchange reserves, but uncertainty is increasing.

As we've discussed before, the sooner China begins its financial reforms and moves away from investment-led growth, the better for both China and the world. We, collectively, cannot afford another financial crisis.

The Chinese government has much less control over its currency than most people think it does – Quartz


----------



## terranMarine

LeveragedBuyout said:


> As we've discussed before, the sooner China begins its financial reforms and moves away from investment-led growth, the better for both China and the world. We, collectively, cannot afford another financial crisis.



financial crisis occurs from time to time yet we are still here, i don't doubt we will see more of it in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

terranMarine said:


> financial crisis occurs from time to time yet we are still here, i don't doubt we will see more of it in the future.



True, but in most crises, some other part of the world continues to grow, and is thus able to compensate. The last world-wide simultaneous crisis was the Great Depression, which we would prefer to avoid. It is certain that the US and Europe will not return to strong growth in the near future, so it's up to China to hold the line.


----------



## terranMarine

LeveragedBuyout said:


> True, but in most crises, some other part of the world continues to grow, and is thus able to compensate. The last world-wide simultaneous crisis was the Great Depression, which we would prefer to avoid. It is certain that the US and Europe will not return to strong growth in the near future, so it's up to China to hold the line.


As the engine of economic growth rests on China's shoulders i can agree on that. If China were to fall in combination with a sick EU and a declining US, i cannot imagine the magnitude of another Great Depression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

*China industrial profits up 9.8 pct in first 5 months *

Source:Xinhua Published: 2014-6-27 9:59:15

China's industrial profits continued to rise in the first five months but growth was slightly down from the Jan.-April period, still encouraging sign.

Industrial businesses saw their profits rise by 9.8 percent from a year ago in the first five months of 2014, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Friday.

Total profits of industrial companies with annual business revenue of more than 20 million yuan (3.2 million US dollars) reached 2.28 trillion yuan from January to May.

Profit growth was 0.2 percentage points down from 10-percent year-on-year increase recorded in the first four months and 10.1 percent in the first quarter, data showed.

Growth was generally satisfactory compared with that of January and February when disappointing economic indicators, including exports and PMI, stirred concerns over the economic outlook. STABILIZING ECONOMY

Economic growth slipped to the lowest quarterly expansion since the third quarter of 2012 in the Jan.-March period , but key indicators have shown the economy is gradually gaining strength.

Growth in the manufacturing sector continued to accelerate in May, hitting a five-month high; China's exports also picked up in May by a seven-percent year-on-year increase, reversing weak performances in previous months.

Zhang Liqun, a researcher at the Development Research Center of the State Council, pointed to the improving data was an indication that "the economy continued to stabilize, and this trend is becoming evident".

Recent targeted policy easing is also expected to take effect and help the economic advance to remain stable.

Official GDP growth in the second quarter will be released by the NBS on July 17, along with other indicators including industrial output, investment and retail sales.

China industrial profits up 9.8 pct in first 5 months - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

With World-Leading Holographic Display Technology takee Holographic Handset Disrupts Traditional Technology -- BEIJING, June 22, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --













亿思达—takee全息手机概念视频—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

Of all things they used a picture of a mushroom cloud lol. 

Could have used something a little less "offensive."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

xudeen said:


> Of all things they used a picture of a mushroom cloud lol.
> 
> Could have used something a little less "offensive."


At bottom of this thread, there's a link to Youku video. There are more demonstrates about the technology. You can watch it if you are in China mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

Good, new battery system is also coming. Charge your mobiles battery with seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So the firm has started an advertising campaign in New York's Times Square？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

I got the yahoo link
With World-Leading Holographic Display Technology takee Holographic Handset Disrupts Traditional Technology - Yahoo Finance Canada

17th July, 2014 Beijing, the Takee will rock & roll.

I want to buy this phone!


----------



## cirr

*Taiwan: 10k Xiaomi Redmi Note Sold In 1 Second*

By Edwin Kee on 06/29/2014






The Xiaomi Redmi Note has been a huge success ever since it was first announced earlier this March, where this 5.5” phablet saw its pre-orders surpass the 15 million mark over in China, and with the floodgates opened for it to go on sale, over 100,000 units were moved in a matter of 34 minutes. Well, we also know that the Xiaomi Redmi Note will be made available outside of China as well, but just how well will it do? In neighboring Taiwan, we have the answer. Apparently, the Xiaomi Redmi Note managed to sell a whopping 10,000 units in just one second!

This is truly phenomenal, and if you were to extrapolate that feat into a time span of 34 minutes ala China, then we are talking about 20.4 million Xiaomi Redmi Note devices sold in that time frame. Truly amazing, the Xiaomi Redmi Note is. Just to recap, this 5.5” phablet will run on an octa-core MT6592 processor that hails from MediaTek, coupled with a 720 x 1,280 resolution display, 2GB RAM and 16GB of internal memory. At the back lies a 13MP camera, with it rocking to a 3,200mAh battery. In fact, at $167 (after conversion) a pop, it is no wonder that the Xiaomi Redmi Note sold out so quickly, and no doubt some would-be buyers were more than upset when they found out that right after opening the homepage, the phone was no longer available for purchase.

Taiwan: 10k Xiaomi Redmi Note Sold In 1 Second | Ubergizmo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

If you have the online buying experience for Xiaomi, you will be frustrated.

I have bought a Xiaomi router but I got it from 黄牛 with 50RMB special fees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

jkroo said:


> If you have the online buying experience for Xiaomi, you will be frustrated.
> 
> I have bought a Xiaomi router but I got it from 黄牛 with 50RMB special fees.



FYI，I have tried and failed many a time。



*Xiaomi’s Flagship Phone Mi3 Sold Out On Lazada Philippines During Debut*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

cirr said:


> FYI，I have tried and failed many a time。


I never succeed even after I upgraded my laptop with 16G DDR II and 1T crucial SSD with 50M Greatwall Broadband networks.
黄牛太强大了，你到淘宝上去看就知道。新品发售之日就是黄牛赚钱之时。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

jkroo said:


> I never succeed even after I upgraded my laptop with 16G DDR II and 1T crucial SSD with 50M Greatwall Broadband networks.
> 黄牛太强大了，你到淘宝上去看就知道。新品发售之日就是黄牛赚钱之时。



Yes，those scalpers make decent profits reselling Xiaomi products bought off the company’s website。


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I dont think that its really holographic. Its more akin to the 3d effects on the 3ds requiring the person to look at a very specific perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I dont think that its really holographic. Its more akin to the 3d effects on the 3ds requiring the person to look at a very specific perspective.



BEIJING, June 22, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- takee Technology, a part of Shenzhen Estar Displaytech Co., Ltd., hosted a media conference about the takee holographic handset and the open platform for hologram apps in Beijing on June 17, formally introducing the takee holographic handset and the open platform for hologram apps to the media and to consumers. After 10 years of research and development, takee holographic handsets are taking the lead in handset screen display technology, making a disruptive breakthrough in the field. 

By tracking the perspective position of a person's eyes and based on the data model of the holographic image, the takee holographic handset calculates the actual holographic image based on that position, then accurately projects the stereo images in the right and left eyes onto the respective retinas via a special directional display technology, allowing the eyes to view a visual effect identical to the effect the person would see in reality. To cite an example, when the takee holographic handset is displaying a Rubik's cube, you can shift your eyes' perspective to see each side of the cube, as if you were actually turning the cube in order to view each side. Following the media conference held on June 17, the holographic display technologies deployed in the takee holographic handsets drew wide attention and was reported on by leading media organizations in the United States. Leading players in the industry also took notice. It has become quickly evident that the holographic display technology has become a new hot area in the handset screen imaging field.
*Something of note is that the takee holographic handset is fundamentally different from Fire Phone—a handset recently released by Amazon. Fire Phone's display technology is not a naked-eye 3D display technology, but rather employs Dynamic Perspective 3D technology, in actuality a form of 2D display technology. In other words, what one is observing is a dynamic expression of a traditional 2D handset instead of a visual display of holographic technology. In this regard, the takee holographic handset outdoes competitors by jumping ahead one generation.*
Estar also disclosed at the conference that the media conference announcing the commercial release of the takee holographic handset will be officially held on July 17 (Beijing Time) and, Estar believes, the conference will be well worth waiting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

this one one is interesting too from another chinese startup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

What's it ? I even didn't hear that China company.

Wow, mobilephone revolution ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cnleio said:


> What's it ? I even didn't hear that China company.
> 
> Wow, mobilephone revolution ...



The image is not floating above the screen.
If they could do that then what purpose would there be to having a screen.

They are just simulating what looking at a 3D screen feels like.
They have some videos of no glasses 3D televisions. But they are not interactive.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Ooh I want one. 

My smartphone is currently a Lenovo, I might hold on to it until this technology matures a bit more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Peter C said:


> The image is not floating above the screen.
> If they could do that then what purpose would there be to having a screen.
> 
> They are just simulating what looking at a 3D screen feels like.


News said they will sell the 3D phone in 2014.07.17, after true phone out then we can discuss more about it.
First thing i can imagine that 3D technology, it's Nintendo‘s NDSL-3D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

qwerrty said:


>


great ads, but that's all ... no more


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

concept has been there for a long time, issue is battery ... how long would the phone actually operate in holographic mode ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cnleio said:


> News said they will sell the 3D phone in 2014.07.17, after true phone out then we can discuss more about it.
> First thing i can imagine that 3D technology, it's Nintendo‘s NDSL-3D.



Eye tracking 3D laptop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoXilai

For laptop, I always choose Lenovo ThinkPad W series but I have not bought any Chinese smartphones. They look too sleek.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## NiceGuy

BoXilai said:


> For laptop, I always choose Lenovo ThinkPad W series but I have not bought any Chinese smartphones. They look too sleek.


Me too, a report in VN said that China smart phone have spyware to steal our information.


> *Phát hiện phần mềm gián điệp cài trong điện thoại Trung ...*
> vtc.vn › Kinh tế
> 
> của Báo điện tử VTC - 16-06-2014 - Phát hiện phần mềm gián điệp cài trong điện thoại Trung Quốc-Mới đây người ta phát hiện ra một điện thoại Trung Quốc được cài sẵn... phần ...


Detecting spyware installed in Chinese phone..


----------



## aliaselin

jkroo said:


> I never succeed even after I upgraded my laptop with 16G DDR II and 1T crucial SSD with 50M Greatwall Broadband networks.
> 黄牛太强大了，你到淘宝上去看就知道。新品发售之日就是黄牛赚钱之时。


I have successfully bought a Huawei Rongyao 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

aliaselin said:


> I have successfully bought a Huawei Rongyao 6.



Good choice。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Xiaomi, different generation of Xiaomi have three different looks, none of them are consistent.


----------



## Edison Chen

Huawei Ascend P6 > Xiaomi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Phones are boring. Whether they are from China, S.Korea, Japan....they are almost the same.

Keep an eye on this company:

FiiO

I will predict they will become big in about 5 years time. They are the one who successfully marketed affordable but extremely good quality portable audio gears. Other western and japanese company are trying to copy them LOL. Heck there are even chinese company making counterfeits of their products.

I've owned two of their amps. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

aliaselin said:


> I have successfully bought a Huawei Rongyao 6.


I am a fan of Huawei too. I have 2 mobiles - Huawei Ascend D2(telecom) and Huawei Ascend P6(unicom). And my wife got a Huawei Honor 3X(CMC) and my daughter got a Huawei honor 3X(CMC) too, again almost 100*2 extra fees (I mean honor 3X).
But to buy a Huawei devices is more convenient than Xiaomi. I only bought a Xiaomi router and tried several times to buy Redmi, Redmi note, all failed.


----------



## Raphael

BBC News - China manufacturing growth hits six-month high in June
*China manufacturing growth hits six-month high in June*

China's manufacturing activity grew at its fastest pace for six months in June, suggesting that recent stimulus moves have started to have an impact.

The official purchasing managers' index (PMI) rose to 51, from 50.8 in May.

The PMI is a key indicator of the sector's health and a reading above 50 shows expansion.

China, the world's second-largest economy, has taken various steps in recent months - including cutting taxes for small firms - to help boost growth.

Last month, China's central bank said it would cut the reserve requirement ratio (RRR) - the amount of cash banks needs to keep in reserve - for banks engaged in lending to agriculture-related businesses and small companies.

China's central bank, the People's Bank of China, said it would also encourage banks to lend more to exporters to boost shipments.

In April, the government said it would cut taxes on small firms and speed up the construction of railway lines across the country.

The government has also announced plans to build railways, roads and airports along the Yangtze River - which connects China's less developed inland provinces to Shanghai.

China's economy expanded at an annual rate of 7.4% in the January to March period, from a year ago, down from 7.7% growth in the final quarter of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## steelseries779

China's ambassador to the World Trade Organization Yu Jianhua (L) and Swiss Federal Councilor Johann Schneider-Ammann attend a press conference held in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Miao)

BEIJING, July 1 (Xinhua) -- Free-trade agreements between China and Switzerland and China and Iceland took effect on Tuesday, marking a new dawn for business between the countries.

The agreements, which apply a zero-tariff policy to a wide range of merchandise, covers areas including government procurement, employment cooperation and intellectual property.

Under the agreement, 99.7 percent of imports from China to Switzerland will be exempted from customs duties, while 84.2 percent of Switzerland's exports enjoy the same policy. Duties on China's exports including textiles, clothes, auto parts and metalware will be reduced substantially.

Trade between Switzerland and China increased 126 percent year on year to 59.5 billion U.S. dollars in 2013. China is Switzerland's largest trade partner in Asia, while Switzerland is China's fifth-largest trade partner in Europe.

Trade between China and Iceland stood at 220 million U.S. dollars last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## steelseries779

WASHINGTON, July 1 (Xinhua) -- The United States and China should find common ground and develop cooperation even as the two countries disagree on certain issues, an aide to U.S. President Barack Obama said Tuesday.

The two countries can have differences and articulate them publicly, but still find areas to cooperate, Ben Rhodes, Obama's deputy national security advisor, said at a press briefing.

"If we have a difference in one area, it need not derail the entire bilateral relationship," Rhodes said, adding that the two countries, as well as the world, have a lot in stake in Sino-U.S. bilateral relationship.

While the U.S. and China disagree on issues like cyber security and maritime territorial disputes, Rhodes said, the two countries continue to cooperate on Iran's nuclear issue and have broad economic cooperation.

At the briefing, Rhodes also said the United States is " optimistic" that the two countries can make good progress in terms of practical cooperation at the sixth annual bilateral Strategic and Economic Dialogue (S&ED) slated for July 9-10.

He also said the United States expected a cyber dialogue between the two countries to take place at the forthcoming S&ED. China halted the activities of a U.S.-China working group on cyber security following U.S. indictment of Chinese military officers on allegations of cyber theft in May.

"It's better we talk to one another about these issues, have a forum for sharing information, raising concerns and working through those issues," Rhodes said.


----------



## steelseries779

BEIJING, July 1 (Xinhua) -- More effort will be made to speed up China's agricultural modernization, ensure the nation's food security and increase farmers' incomes, Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang said on Tuesday.

China will modernize its farms to support sustainable and healthy development of the economy and society, Wang said at a seminar in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

China should bolster the development of large-scale farming, improve agricultural infrastructure, enhance technology in agriculture, strengthen agricultural resources and environmental protection, said Wang.

It should also improve labor productivity, global competitiveness and the sector's capability for sustainable growth, deepen reforms and establish an innovation system in rural areas, he stressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

I have a suggestion. Quit building golf courses and residential houses/apartments where no one is moving in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

They could learn from USA or Japan


----------



## steelseries779

Jlaw said:


> I have a suggestion. Quit building golf courses and residential houses/apartments where no one is moving in.



Yes, China has less and less arable area now



BoQ77 said:


> They could learn from USA or Japan



And Germany. They have very good agricultural machinery, more advanced than USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

HANOI, June 23 (Xinhua) -- Litchi is stepping into its main harvesting season during June in northern Vietnam. As the fruit ripen in a short period of time with abundant volume, the country is striving to boost its sale with a focus on exporting to China, local media reported.

The China-originated litchi is mainly grown in Thanh Ha district in northern Hai Duong province and Luc Ngan district in northern Bac Giang province.

Local Dan Tri (Knowledge for People) online newspaper recently quoted statistics from People's Committee of Luc Ngan as saying that in the season of 2014, some 40 percent of the total litchi output of the district is exported to China while the remaining 60 percent is consumed in domestic market as well as exported to several countries including Laos, Cambodia and Japan, among others.

Nguyen Manh Ha, head of economic-infrastructure office of Luc Ngan was quoted by local newspaper Vietnamnet as saying that as of June 20, a total of 268 Chinese vendors are working in 85 points of purchase around the area. In 2013, a total of 306 Chinese vendors came to Luc Ngan to buy litchi.

The output of litchi of Luc Ngan in this season is estimated to reach 100,000 tons, about 10,000 to 20,000 tons higher than the same period in 2013, said Ha. "Chinese vendors hire local people to weigh litchi and pay money for farmers. Then local people are hired to pack litchi into foam boxes to bring the fruit to China via Tan Thanh border gate in northern Lang Son province," Ha said. "Luc Ngan's litchi remains a popular fruit on Chinese market," said Ha, adding that Chinese vendors bought only carefully- selected litchi with good and fresh appearance and delicious taste. The type of litchi with lower quality is usually bought by local vendors.

This year, the price of litchi is lower than that of 2013, said Ha.

Hoang Viet Duong, 38, a litchi farmer in Hai Duong province was quoted by Tuoi Tre (Youth) online newspaper as saying on Monday that Although the price of litchi is very cheap, local farmers cannot grow other plants instead of litchi since they neither have capital nor technology.

Lam, a farmer in Luc Ngan, said that his family owns 500 litchi trees. Lam earned nearly 20 million Vietnamese dong (about 948 U.S. dollars) from selling two tons of litchi since the beginning of the season.

In addition to trade promotion conferences, local authorities also seek opportunities in southern Vietnam as well as overseas markets to boost litchi sales before the main season, said Vu Dinh Phuong, deputy head of Bac Giang provincial department of agriculture and rural development.

However, as the move has not yielded concrete results, farmers still have to sell litchi to vendors, said Phuong, adding that the fruit volume sold to China went down this year, leading the price to fall year-on-year.

Hoang Minh Tuan, head of the Border and Mountainous Trade Department under Vietnam's Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT) said that Vietnam's litchi is now exported to China through three border gates in Lao Cai, Lang Son and Ha Giang province.

Tuan encouraged Vietnamese farmers to sign contracts with Chinese vendors to sell the fruit stably.

Local farmers should also improve the quality of litchi by meeting criteria of food hygiene and safety in order to access various markets and reduce risks of price, said Tuan.


----------



## NiceGuy

> Local farmers should also improve the quality of litchi by meeting criteria of food hygiene and safety in order to access various markets and reduce risks of price, said Tuan.



We r also trying to export to JP-US, but unsuccessful yet due to their high standard.

Litchi price in VN is slightly higher due to the season is almost over


----------



## cirr

NiceGuy said:


> We r also trying to export to JP-US, but unsuccessful yet due to their high standard.
> 
> Litchi price in VN is slightly higher due to the season is almost over



Your CP party chief is urging（begging is more appropriate）very patriotic citizen to eat as many lizhis as possible。

The fruit generates excessive internal heat。So be careful。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

NiceGuy said:


> We r also trying to export to JP-US, but unsuccessful yet due to their high standard.
> 
> Litchi price in VN is slightly higher due to the season is almost over


What's the average price if in season？ Here in Beijing it about US $2-3/kg.


----------



## cirr

*China's second-largest hydropower station in full operation*

(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-07-02 12:07





Electromechanical Equipment Installation at the Xiluodu Hydropower Station.


YICHANG - China's second-largest hydropower station started full operation on Tuesday after its last generating unit completed a three-day test run late on Monday.

With 18 large generators and a total capacity of 13.86 gigawatts, Xiluodu is the world's third-largest station after the Three Gorges and Itaipu hydroelectric projects, according to its operator, China Three Gorges Corporation.

The station can generate 57.1 billion kwh of electricity a year, which can replace 20 million tons of coal and reduce greenhouse gas emissions of 48 million tons.

Construction of the Xiluodu hydropower station, located in the Jinsha River, a major headstream of the Yangtze in Southwestern Yunnan and Sichuan provinces, started in 2005.

Since the first generating unit began to work in July last year, the Xiluodu station has produced 23.4 billion kwh of power.

China's second-largest hydropower station in full operation - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi sells 26.1m smartphones in the first half of 2014, surpassing unit sales for whole of 2013*



As popular Chinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi’s overseas expansion gets into high gear — with recent launches in Malaysia, the Philippines and India — the company has just announced that it sold 26.1 million smartphones in the first half of this year. Other than marking a jump of 271 percent from a year earlier, this means Xiaomi has already surpassed the number of units sold for the whole of 2013.

Xiaomi sold 18.7 million smartphones in 2013, up 160 percent from a year earlier and more than its initial target of 15 million devices.

For the first six months of 2014, Xiaomi’s CEO Lei Jun also revealed that it hauled in total revenue of CNY33 billion ($5.3 billion), up 149 percent from the same period a year earlier. This figure isn’t indicative of profit, but it is still rather remarkable considering that Xiaomi released its first device as recently as 2011.

Xiaomi had already shipped 11 million smartphones in the first quarter of this year, and Lei previously stated that the company expects to ship 40 million smartphones for 2014, but said that it could reach 60 million units instead.

Lei has also said that he expects Xiaomi to ship 100 million smartphones next year.

http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/07/0...whole-of-2013/


----------



## Beidou2020

Chinese and South Korean tech industry has destroyed the Japanese tech industry.


----------



## cirr

*In China, Auto Boom Fuels Workers' Aspirations*

*Ford, GM and Foreign Car Makers Find it Harder to Attract and Retain Skilled Chinese *

The Wall Street Journal
By Colum Murphy 
July 1, 2014 





Ford engineer Johnny Wang says, 'The things that were totally impossible as a child are now within reach.' Tim Franco for The Wall Street Journal 

NANJING, China— Johnny Wang grew up in a small town in the poor Anhui province in rural, eastern China, where even riding in a car, let alone owning one was a dream. Landing a job in China's booming auto industry changed all that.

Mr. Wang, 32, is a voice recognition engineer at Ford Motor Co. F -0.17% 's research and engineering lab in neighboring Nanjing. His wife, Xiang Jun, 32, works for Chery Automobile Co. some 56 miles away in Wuhu, where the couple owns an apartment. Mr. Wang rents an apartment nearer to his workplace and drives to the couple's home in his Ford Focus at the weekend. Later this year they plan to take Mr. Wang's parents to Southeast Asia on their first overseas trip.

"All the things that were totally impossible as a child are now within reach," said Mr. Wang.

A century ago, when Henry Ford began paying his assembly-line workers $5 a day, the equivalent of $116 a day today and double the manufacturing norms of the time, he triggered a social revolution in America that transformed low-paid workers into middle-class consumers. Much the same has happened in China. 

*The explosive growth of China's auto industry during the past 20 years has helped to lift tens of thousands of Chinese like Mr. Wang into the middle class. Though below that of other major car-producing nations such as Germany, Japan and South Korea, wages for factory workers and engineers in China's auto sector are typically higher than average here.*

Research by consultancy Mercer LLC, for example, shows wages for automotive engineers and factory workers in Shanghai in 2013 were between 15% and 17.6% higher than the average manufacturing wage in the area.

*But now auto makers are confronting in China what U.S. auto makers discovered decades ago: Workers' aspirations rise with their pay. China is no longer a low-wage workshop for auto companies. It is increasingly a center for engineering, and research and development initiatives.*

*Foreign car companies are finding it increasingly difficult to attract and keep engineering talent, as more Chinese car companies offer better pay packages and at times broader professional experience. At the same time, all auto makers face competition for skilled Chinese workers from certain other industries where the pay and professional prospects are better.*

Ford declined to reveal salary figures for its research and development engineers, but Chinese engineers with experience at foreign car firms command top pay in China.

*Engineers with under 10 years' experience in research and development for foreign auto makers in China earn between 180,000 yuan ($29,200) and 300,000 yuan a year including bonuses, according to recruitment consultancy Robert Walters RWA.LN -0.90% PLC.

Chinese auto companies usually offer around 30% more in salary to attract top talent from foreign brands, the consultancy said—more when employees are asked to relocate cross-country to newly emerging industry centers such as Wuhan, Changsha and Chongqing.

Vanessa Moriel, managing director of Human Capital Partners, a recruitment firm specializing in the auto industry, said engineers with specialized knowledge or leadership skills could earn as much as 500,000 yuan.*

*Chinese auto engineers typically want to fast track their careers and seek opportunities that allow them to expand their skills into high-tech, specialist areas, she said. Companies must pay market price salaries, she said, and interpersonal relations are key. "Chinese don't work for a company, they work for a leader," Ms. Moriel said.*

Ford's Mr. Wang is content with his career advancement and has no plans to switch to another car company, Chinese or otherwise. "I have a long way to go in my career—and right now, I think I have a lot to learn at Ford," he said. 

He also said he plans to stick with the auto industry. "I do desire an overseas experience to expand my horizons," said Mr. Wang. As to where that might be? "My first choice would be America—it's a country on wheels."

Keeping ambitious employees like Mr. Wang satisfied could still require some changes. He and colleague, Shawn Ma, aspire to greater roles in auto industry R&D. 

Mr. Ma, a 27-year-old engine component engineer, said his team mostly modifies existing Ford technology to fit Chinese market requirements. But he is hopeful that will change in the next five to 10 years and allow the group to design new parts that will be used globally.

"They are starting to take some leads on global products but we haven't announced anything yet," said Scott Chang, a spokesman for Ford in China.

John Lawler, chief executive of Ford Motor China, recently described the expansion of the center in Nanjing as one of Ford's "top global product-development priorities." The company has invested more than $200 million there and plans to invest another $100 million. Ford would increase the number of employees at the Nanjing complex to around 2,000 people by 2018 from roughly 1,300 today. When the company moved into the current facility in 2007, the center had around 300 employees.

*To maintain and grow their engineering workforces in China, foreign auto companies are finding themselves battling for talent with Chinese auto makers.

"Five years ago, a lot of Chinese wanted to work for multinationals, now that pendulum has swung," said Mary Thornton, formerly human resources director China for General Motors Co. GM +3.55% until the end of April. The attrition rate at GM in China is around 12% a year, she said. Some other companies in the industry have rates of around 20%, according to Human Capital Partners.*

*If Chinese car makers evolve into national or even international champions, more Chinese engineers working for foreign companies may switch allegiance to homegrown companies.*

*"The auto industry is almost 100 years old, but I think for China we're just at the start," says Mr. Ma. "At this time we're working for a foreign company. But in the future, more and more Chinese people are going to work in the industry and contribute to our own China automobile" industry.

Ms. Moriel said that trend could become more pronounced as ambitious Chinese employees realize that top jobs at foreign auto makers still go to foreigners. At Chinese companies, Chinese engineers have more chances to perform management roles beyond R&D and, she said, stand a greater chance of becoming chief executives one day. *

Still, the auto industry remains a popular choice among engineering graduates. In a recent survey employer branding consultancy Universum Group AB said the car industry overtook heavy industry as the "most ideal" sector to work upon graduation for Chinese engineering students, something the consultancy said could be due to students' perception of the industry as creative and dynamic.

But when Universum looked at specific companies, auto makers in China trailed leading technology companies such as Huawei Technologies Co. and Google Inc. GOOGL +1.17% Only one, BMW AG BMW.XE +0.73% , appeared on the top 10, ranking at No. 8. China's FAW Group ranked 14 and GM's Shanghai GM joint venture ranked 20th.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/chine...ore-1404237512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

kankan326 said:


> What's the average price if in sea？ Here in Beijing it about US $2-3/kg.


the price is 0,5 USD/kg in the North, abt 1 USD/kg in ther South.



cirr said:


> Your CP party chief is urging（begging is more appropriate）very patriotic citizen to eat as many lizhis as possible。
> 
> The fruit generates excessive internal heat。So be careful。


Yeah, they r urging people to eat more and more coz its still have too many in VN now 

*Mua vải thiều là yêu nước*: buying Litchi is patriot 


> *Mua vải thiều là yêu nước! - Xã hội - Dân trí*
> dantri.com.vn › Xã hội
> 
> 2 ngày trước - Rớt nước mắt, đắng lòng, điêu đứng… vì vải thiều - những bài báo về nỗi lòng người dân trồng vải được phản ánh trên hàng loạt báo trong vụ ...
> *Mua vải thiều là yêu nước! - Quehuongoi.vn*
> www.quehuongoi.vn/xa-hoi/-*mua*-vai-thieu-*la*-*yeu*-nuoc-35909/
> 
> 2 ngày trước - (Dân trí) - Bắt đầu từ vải thiều, tiếp đến hàng trăm loại cây trái khác của Việt Nam cũng cần chuẩn bị đối phó với kịch bản xấu nhất khi cánh ...
> *Mua vải thiều là yêu nước! - Tin tức*
> f.tin247.com/22990104/*Mua*+*vải*+*thiều*+*là*+*yêu*+*nước*!.html
> 
> 2 ngày trước - Mua vải thiều là yêu nước! - mua vai thieu la yeu nuoc! - Tin247.com.
> *Mua vải thiều là yêu nước! - Tin hay*


----------



## cirr

*China-Switzerland FTA takes effect*

Xinhua, July 2, 2014




The first tariff-free goods are seen after being landed in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. [Xinhua]






The first tariff-free goods are seen after being landed in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. [Xinhua]





The first tariff-free goods are seen after being landed in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. [Xinhua]




Swiss Federal Councilor Johann Schneider-Ammann attends a press conference held in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. [Xinhua]




China's ambassador to the World Trade Organization Yu Jianhua (L) and Swiss Federal Councilor Johann Schneider-Ammann attend a press conference held in the Rhine port in Basel, Switzerland, July 1, 2014. With the witness of first tariff-free goods landed and left Swiss northwestern Rhine port of Basel,the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between China and Switzerland entered into force on Tuesday. [Xinhua]


China-Switzerland FTA takes effect- China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

溪洛渡、向家坝、三峡、葛洲坝“四库联调”渐渐浮出水面 - 北极星电力新闻网

Despite what white man say about 3 gorge dam, I firmly believe that 3 gorge dam is a good thing for China. Since the completion of 3 gorge dam, the Yangtze flooding is completey tamed.

The communist despite of all their bad ways not only tamed Yangtze, but since 80s, there is not a single major flood in yellow river, a feat not seen in history.

Right now, China has 4 major dams controling the water of Yangtze, they are 3 gorge, Gezhouba, Xiluodu, Xiangjiaba. The flood water of Yangtze now become electricity for Chinese.

Well Done.


----------



## cnleio

China GuangXi province, GuangDong province, HaiNan province also produce LitChi.
In my place, China LitChi now cheapest sell 5.8 RMB/ 500g, Good quality sell >10RMB/ 500g


----------



## cirr

5-8 RMB/500g here in Shanghai.


----------



## cirr

6.4 GW *Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station* will be put into full operation within days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

cirr said:


> 6.4 GW *Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station* will be put into full operation within days.



I am an engineer. I greatly appreciate 3 gorge dam and I do not believe in all the shitt of environmentalist.

Right now I am thinking whether Bo Xilai's Xiaonanhai is good. Xiaonanhai on the first look, flooded too many areas, requires the relocation of too many people and the installed capacity is around 1.7GW, far lower than 23 GW of 3 gorge.

But many people under estimate that that building Xiaonanhai would further render hundreds of km of Yangtze navigable.

Before 3 gorge dam, Chongqing is just a small habor. Now Chongqing is the biggest container port in inland China. The mayor Huang Qifan even ask 3 gorge to put priority of navigation above flood control.

黄奇帆：三峡水库水位不宜大起大落 - 地区发展 - 中国区域发展网


----------



## cirr

Lux de Veritas said:


> I am an engineer. I greatly appreciate 3 gorge dam and I do not believe in all the shitt of environmentalist.
> 
> Right now I am thinking whether Bo Xilai's Xiaonanhai is good. Xiaonanhai on the first look, flooded too many areas, requires the relocation of too many people and the installed capacity is around 1.7GW, far lower than 23 GW of 3 gorge.
> 
> But many people under estimate that that building Xiaonanhai would further render hundreds of km of Yangtze navigable.
> 
> Before 3 gorge dam, Chongqing is just a small habor. Now Chongqing is the biggest container port in inland China. The mayor Huang Qifan even ask 3 gorge to put priority of navigation above flood control.
> 
> 黄奇帆：三峡水库水位不宜大起大落 - 地区发展 - 中国区域发展网



Is Xiaonanhai among the series hydrostations planned closest to Chongqing？

I think it is still awaiting EIA reports two years after the laying of foundation。

If completed，Chongqing will have a major port at its door step。


----------



## Bastion-P

cirr said:


> Your CP party chief is urging（begging is more appropriate）very patriotic citizen to eat as many lizhis as possible。
> 
> The fruit generates excessive internal heat。So be careful。


I don't listen to him. In business, they have to plan carefully first. Don't do business with patriotism to correct your bad planning.

Yeap, don't eat too much. About 5-7 litchis is good.


----------



## DT1010

Vietnam: 0,5$/kg
Japan: 20$/kg
what a life!


----------



## GCTom

I know these dams, this one and 3Gorges, main objective is to create electrical power, but it would have been nice if China spend an extra million or two to make them look aesthetic. It would really increase tourist attraction.


----------



## Edison Chen

Seriously, have you guys ever eaten litchi coupled with soy sauce?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GCTom

Bastion-P said:


> Yeap, don't eat too much. About 5-7 litchis is good.



How can you stop after only 5-7 Litchis?! You eat the whole bundle, thats the way to go.




Edison Chen said:


> Seriously, have you guys ever ate litchi coupled with soy sauce?



Fresh litchis with Soy Sauce? That sounds disgusting! Not going to try it. lol


----------



## Icarus

Edison Chen said:


> Seriously, have you guys ever eaten litchi coupled with soy sauce?
> 
> View attachment 37235




Seriously? I think Lychee is pretty awesome on its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

GCTom said:


> How can you stop after only 5-7 Litchis?! You eat the whole bundle, thats the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh litchis with Soy Sauce? That sounds disgusting! Not going to try it. lol



Haha, yeah, not that delicious, but some Cantonese eat litchi this way, they say it's good for health in some way.



Icarus said:


> Seriously? I think Lychee is pretty awesome on its own.



Correct, I personally prefer litchi with cold storage, it's very tasty in hot summer, but i don't like litchi with soy sauce, so weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

统计局年内出新GDP核算办法 调整后部分省份GDP将大增_凤凰财经

数字显示，2013年中国全年研究与试验发展（R&D）经费支出11906亿元，比上年增长15.6%，占国内生产总值的2.09%。有统计专家指出，上述研发支出约有3/4的将转为GDP，这样2013年GDP总量可能会增加1万亿元左右。

美国于2013年重新修订了GDP数据，最主要的修订内容是将研究与开发支出以及娱乐、文学和艺术品原件支出等作为固定资本形成计入GDP。这使得2012年美国GDP比原先统计的增加了3.6%，约5598亿美元。


----------



## TaiShang

*Foreign brands losing ground to domestic firms *
*China.org.cn*
Amid a sluggish consumer goods market in China, foreign brands are facing pressure, *with six out of 10 losing market share to their domestic rivals last year, an industry survey has found.*

*China's market for soft drinks, packaged foods, personal care products and other consumer staples has contracted by two-thirds since 2011, according to China Shopper Report 2014*, the third annual study jointly conducted by Bain & Co and Kantar Worldpanel.

Market growth for non-durable consumer goods slowed to 4.6 percent in the first quarter of 2014, down from 10 percent growth in 2012 and 15 percent three years ago. The rate of decline was consistent across all cities regardless of size.

*Volume growth was mostly stable as price increases declined, in large part due to fewer new premium products entering the market.*

Growth in annual spending per household dropped from 9 percent in 2012 to 4.6 percent last year, while the number of urban households grew by 2.6 percent per year, contributing to volume growth.

The survey, released on Tuesday in Beijing, projects continued single-digit market growth this year, a significant drop from previous years, as a result of lower growth in disposable income and annual spending per household.

The study surveyed 40,000 Chinese households and analyzed 106 product categories covering personal care, home care, beverages and packaged goods, which account for 80 percent of the country's non-durable consumer goods market.

*Foreign brands overall lost share across 26 categories. Some saw marginal share gain, but the overall scorecard was negative, with 60 percent of foreign brands losing share, the survey said.*

*For example, in the carbonated soft drinks category, foreign brands saw a 6.3 percent share loss, while domestic brand Wahaha increased market share by 3.8 percent through product innovation and large scale marketing, according to Kantar.*

However, foreign brands achieved marginal share gain in some categories, including hair conditioner and cookies.

A key reason for the growth deceleration was that premiumization (the move toward luxury products) slowed noticeably over the past year, said Jason Yu, general manager of Kantar Worldpanel China.

"With premiumization, retailers were unable to easily push through the price increases that helped drive growth in previous years," Yu said.

Bruno Lannes, a partner at Bain's Shanghai office who leads the firm's consumer products and retail practice division in China, said: "Market implications for both foreign and domestic consumer goods companies in China are clear and direct: Growth must come from share gain, and share gain comes from penetration gain.

"Building penetration means treating each consumer as a new consumer and recruiting them at each purchase occasion," he said.

To increase market share and penetration for both domestic and foreign brands, Lannes said that "it is vital to create mental and physical availability of their products in stores through enhancing consumers' memory structure and streamlining selective innovations of products to avoid confusing consumers".

He also suggested that companies enhance store activation as shoppers need to be confronted by the brand to trigger purchasing decisions.

Speaking on the outlook for foreign brands in China, Lannes said that 40 percent of foreign brands still gained share in the market last year.

"Results from this year show volatility and the challenges of maintaining consistent share-gain strategy in China," he said. "This year, more foreign brands are losing share. But next year, it might be the other way around.

"It is true that the market is more complicated," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

It's always good to support the domestic economy, so no big surprise. One variable that might influence the preference would be cost. cost comparison of domestic and foreign brands.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Interesting, but exceptionally vague counter-point to the received wisdom about China's rebalancing. The writer focuses too much on changing the financing model and not enough on the reform that will enable the capital markets to develop to the point where this will become possible.

Guest post: China rebalancing is a dangerous obsession – beyondbrics - Blogs - FT.com

*Guest post: China rebalancing is a dangerous obsession*
Jul 2, 2014 7:47amby guest writer
64
_

By Qu Hongbin, Co-Head of Asian Economic Research, HSBC_

For many, China’s growth model, which has delivered average annual GDP growth of 10 per cent over the past three decades, simply looks wrong: a national savings rate of around 50 per cent is unheard of in a large, modern economy.

A typical diagnosis states that China invests too much and consumes too little. The prescription is “rebalancing” – moving the economy away from investment towards consumption-led growth. However, a consumption-led growth model has little in theory or evidence to support it.

For developing economies (which China still is in per capita terms), the theory is quite clear: they should invest in building up their capital stock per worker. A higher savings rate will mean less consumption, but it funds greater investment too. That ultimately allows poorer countries to catch up to higher per-capital GDP levels faster.

Economists generally agree that sustained economic growth depends on supply-side fundamentals such as the stock of capital and technological innovation. Ultimately, it is productivity growth that drives GDP growth in the long run. There is little in the academic literature that suggests a causal link between higher consumption and higher growth rates.

Consumption-led growth models have also performed poorly in practice. In the 1970s and before economic reforms, China’s household consumption share of GDP was over 60% – higher than that of the US at the time. However, growth during the decade was significantly slower than what came after, when investment as share of GDP rose steadily.

Furthermore, a credit-driven consumption model is not only unsustainable, but the debilitating effects of consumers deleveraging from high levels of debt in a deflationary environment will make the recovery much more difficult. Of course, no country consumes nothing and saves everything for investment; it would be a bad idea even if it could as the investment would eventually run into diminishing returns.

The key debate then, is whether China has already reached the point where extra investment becomes over-investment. On a macro level, we think China’s capital stock per worker is still low and less likely to be subject to diminishing returns. China’s development into a modern economy is far from finished. Much more infrastructure investment is still needed to cope with the rapid pace of urbanisation and industrialisation.

While the recent infrastructure boom has boosted the country’s transport capacity, China’s railway network is still shorter than that of the US in the 19th century. There are no doubt plenty of examples of over-investment in certain sectors. But it does not mean one can draw a simple with the economy as a whole. There are still more useful infrastructure projects to be built before China is overrun by bridges to nowhere.

Critics would point to data showing the incremental capital-output ratio in China coming down substantially since the global financial crisis. But this mainly reflects a shift in the focus of investment away from say, toy factories, and toward subways, which are more capital-intensive and generate less of a boost to short-term output.

That would indeed pull down the short-term return on capital (which still remains high). However, it does not imply diminishing returns have set in because infrastructure investments generate significant spill-over effects through lifting the whole economy’s efficiency and labour productivity, which will boost return on capital in the future.

China’s problem is not that investment is too high, but that underdeveloped capital markets have meant investment has been funded through the wrong financing model. Too much has been funded by short-term bank lending, sometimes through non-transparent local government vehicles or other parts of the shadow banking system.

This creates a duration mismatch, as many of these projects have returns that accrue over a long period of time. The real rebalancing challenge is therefore more subtle. It involves changing the way investment is funded by improving credit supply through a more developed credit market, improving access for small and medium-sized enterprises, and expanding the local government bond market to fund long-term infrastructure investment.

This would be more efficient than having the government introduce further distortions by micro-managing the demand side. In the long term it is inevitable that the savings rate will fall due to demographics, but that makes it even more important for China to invest now. Otherwise, once the savings rate begins is natural decline, it becomes more difficult to fund investment.

Rebalancing through deliberately forcing down the savings rate would be more difficult and dangerous. Say the authorities tried to reduce the real interest rate to discourage saving. Without all manner of reforms to boost the social safety net, that could lead to even greater precautionary savings.

Consumption would fall, as would firms’ profits and government tax revenues, making it more difficult to finance the required safety net. Far better, we would argue, to target the distortions at source with structural reforms. The obsession with rebalancing China’s economy is instead leading to misguided policy recommendations that are too blunt, and which may carry unintended consequences.

_This piece was written jointly by Qu Hongbin and John Zhu, HSBC’s Greater China Economist._

----

This rambles a bit, but touches on some of the main themes of China's rebalancing: increase disposable income, stop with wasteful real estate development projects, price capital according to its risk, and develop the capital markets.

Piketty with Chinese Characteristics by Andrew Sheng 
and Xiao Geng
- Project Syndicate




*BUSINESS & FINANCE*





*ANDREW SHENG*
Andrew Sheng, Distinguished Fellow of the Fung Global Institute and a member of the UNEP Advisory Council on Sustainable Finance, is a former chairman of the Hong Kong Securities and Futures Commission, and is currently an adjunct professor at Tsinghua University in Beijing. His latest book is From Asian to Global Financial Crisis.





*XIAO GENG*
Xiao Geng is Director of Research at the Fung Global Institute.

JUL 2, 2014
*Piketty with Chinese Characteristics*
HONG KONG – In his bestselling book _Capital in the Twenty-First Century_, Thomas Piketty argues that capitalism aggravates inequality through several mechanisms, all of which are based on the notion that _r_ (the return on capital) falls less quickly than_ g_ (growth in income). While debate about Piketty’s work has focused largely on the advanced economies, this fundamental concept fits China’s recent experience, and thus merits closer examination.

Of course, a large share of China’s population has gained from three decades of unprecedentedly rapid GDP growth. The fixed-capital investments that have formed the basis of China’s growth model largely have benefited the entire economy; infrastructure improvements, for example, have enabled the rural poor to increase their productivity and incomes.

As the investment rate rose to almost half of GDP, the share of consumption fell to as little as a third. The government, recognizing the need to rebalance growth, began to raise the minimum wage in 2011 at nearly double the rate of real GDP growth, ensuring that the average household had more disposable income to spend.

But property prices have risen faster than wages and profits in manufacturing, causing the return on capital for a select few real-estate owners to grow faster than China’s GDP. The same group has also benefited from the leverage implied by strong credit growth. As a result, China’s top 1% income earners are accumulating wealth significantly faster than their counterparts in the rest of the world – and far faster than the average Chinese.

In fact, while the rise of China and other emerging economies has reduced inequality among countries, domestic inequality has risen almost everywhere. The Piketty framework highlights several drivers of this trend.

For starters, by lowering trade and investment barriers, globalization has created a sort of winner-take-all environment, in which the most technologically advanced actors have gained market share through economies of scale. In particular, as the global economy moves toward knowledge-based value creation, a few innovators in global branding, high-technology, and creative industries win big, with the global boom in tech stocks augmenting their gains.

The resulting concentration of revenue, wealth, and power undermines systemic stability by creating too-big-to-fail entities, while hampering smaller players’ ability to compete. The global financial system reinforces this concentration, with negative real interest rates promoting financial repression on household savings. Given that banks prefer lending to larger enterprises and borrowers with collateral, small and medium-size enterprises struggle to gain access to credit and capital.

Another problem is that the low interest rates generated by advanced-country central banks’ unconventional monetary policies have led to the “decapitalization” of long-term pension funds, thereby reducing the flow of retirement income into the economy. In many emerging economies, including China, widespread fear of insufficient retirement income is fueling high household saving rates.

Economists largely agree that this trend toward inequality is unsustainable, but they differ on how to curb it. Those on the right argue for more market-based innovation to create wealth, while those on the left argue for more state intervention.

In fact, both approaches have a role to play, particularly in China, where the government is pursuing a more market-oriented growth strategy but retains considerable control over many aspects of the economy. China needs to strike a balance between policy-supported stability and market-driven progress.

In particular, policy and institutional factors have led to the underpricing of key resources, generating significant risk. The vast workforce has driven down the price of labor, impeding the transition to a high-income, domestic-consumption-driven growth model. Similarly, failure to account for environmental externalities has contributed to the underpricing of natural resources like coal, fueling excessive resource consumption and creating a serious pollution problem.

Moreover, policies aimed at stabilizing the exchange rate and keeping interest rates low have caused capital and risk to become undervalued in large projects. And local governments’ effort to finance development by selling land to investors at artificially low prices has spurred massive investment in real-estate development, causing property prices to rise at unsustainably high rates. Given property’s role as the main form of collateral for bank loans, financial risk has risen sharply.

The government is now attempting to mitigate the risks that investors and local governments have assumed by allowing more interest- and exchange-rate flexibility. But the transition must be handled carefully to ensure that property prices do not plummet, which would increase the ratio of non-performing loans – and possibly even trigger a major financial crisis.

In order to ensure long-term social stability, China must promote inclusive wealth creation, for example, by establishing strong incentives for innovation. The rise of high-tech companies like Huawei, Tencent, and Alibaba is a step in the right direction, though the fact that the most successful Chinese tech companies are listed overseas, and are thus not available to mainland investors, is problematic. Regulations and exchange controls prevent the retail sector from benefiting from new wealth creation.

Another challenge lies in the decline in the Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite Index from its 2007 peak of 6,000 to around 2,000 today. With financial assets failing to bring adequate dividends or capital appreciation, many investors have switched to real estate as a hedge against inflation.

China’s leaders are already working to guide the transition to a growth model driven by domestic consumption and higher-value-added production. But the challenge is more complex than that. The new model – with the help of market forces, where and when appropriate – seeks to ensure that wealth is created sustainably and shared widely. To succeed would fulfill the Chinese Dream. Failure would mean that inequality would continue to fester worldwide.

Andrew Sheng

and Xiao Geng
apply to China Thomas Piketty's framework for understanding the country's rising income inequality.

- Project Syndicate


Read more at Andrew Sheng

and Xiao Geng
apply to China Thomas Piketty's framework for understanding the country's rising income inequality.

- Project Syndicate

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

TaiShang said:


> *Foreign brands losing ground to domestic firms *
> *China.org.cn*
> 
> 
> Market growth for non-durable consumer goods slowed to 4.6 percent in the first quarter of 2014, down from 10 percent growth in 2012 and 15 percent three years ago. The rate of decline was consistent across all cities regardless of size.
> 
> Volume growth was mostly stable as price increases declined, in large part due to fewer new premium products entering the market.
> 
> *Growth in annual spending per household dropped from 9 percent in 2012 to 4.6 percent last year, while the number of urban households grew by 2.6 percent per year, contributing to volume growth.*
> 
> *The survey, released on Tuesday in Beijing, projects continued single-digit market growth this year, a significant drop from previous years, as a result of lower growth in disposable income and annual spending per household.*
> 
> ...
> 
> A key reason for the growth deceleration was that premiumization (the move toward luxury products) slowed noticeably over the past year, said Jason Yu, general manager of Kantar Worldpanel China.
> 
> "With premiumization, retailers were unable to easily push through the price increases that helped drive growth in previous years," Yu said.
> 
> Bruno Lannes, a partner at Bain's Shanghai office who leads the firm's consumer products and retail practice division in China, said: "*Market implications for both foreign and domestic consumer goods companies in China are clear and direct: Growth must come from share gain, and share gain comes from penetration gain*.



These are the key points. The market isn't growing anymore, and consumer income growth is slowing. Currently, growth comes from taking market share, not from segment growth. That is a worrying sign for all, not just foreign companies. Still, congratulations to Chinese domestics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

LeveragedBuyout said:


> These are the key points. The market isn't growing anymore, and consumer income growth is slowing. Currently, growth comes from taking market share, not from segment growth. That is a worrying sign for all, not just foreign companies. Still, congratulations to Chinese domestics.


 
But the car market in May,Domestic brand car losed ground to foreign brands. Domestic car shared only 38% market in May.

Top1 Ford focus （福特福克斯）sold 33341





Domestic top1 ChangAn EADO(长安逸动）sold 12991





SUV market
top1 GreatWall HAVAL H6(domestic b) sold 24404





top2 VW Tiguan 19778


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tomluter said:


> But the car market in May,Domestic brand car losed ground to foreign brands. Domestic car shared only 38% market in May.
> 
> Top1 Ford focus （福特福克斯）sold 33341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic top1 ChangAn EADO(长安逸动）sold 12991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUV market
> top1 GreatWall HAVAL H6(domestic b) sold 24404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top2 VW Tiguan 19778



What was the growth rate of the overall Chinese car market?


----------



## tomluter

LeveragedBuyout said:


> What was the growth rate of the overall Chinese car market?


 11%


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

LeveragedBuyout said:


> What was the growth rate of the overall Chinese car market?



I don't know the growth rate, but the in 2014, the new car sales in China market will be more than 24 million as of the end of 2014. It's just my estimation. Data indicates by the end of May 2014, the car sale is 9.8 million.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tomluter said:


> 11%



That is good news. The slowdown in TaiShang's article appears to have been temporary. I wonder why foreign firms were able to capture the majority of the growth.



StarCraft_ZT said:


> I don't know the growth rate, but the in 2014, the new car sales in China market will be more than 24 million as of the end of 2014. It's just my estimation. Data indicates by the end of May 2014, the car sale is 9.8 million.



It would be interesting if the US and China were able to upgrade trade relations so China could export cars to the US, much like Mexico can.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

LeveragedBuyout said:


> That is good news. The slowdown in TaiShang's article appears to have been temporary. I wonder why foreign firms were able to capture the majority of the growth.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting if the US and China were able to upgrade trade relations so China could export cars to the US, much like Mexico can.



Yes, the number of car production in China is more or less the same as car sales. If China want to export cars to the U.S., it should be our domestic brand, not the foreign brand I think. But I'm afraid most of car produced in China are WV, Toyota, Honda and GM joint capital companies like Shanghai Volkswagen. Actually I've seen a Shanghai Volkswagen Polo in the U.S., it really shocked me when I saw the Chinese characters on its back.


----------



## tomluter

LeveragedBuyout said:


> That is good news. The slowdown in TaiShang's article appears to have been temporary. I wonder why foreign firms were able to capture the majority of the growth.


 
Consumers are more concerned about quality than price after domastic car sale grew rapidly durring 2011~2013.

Is there any Mexico car brands ?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tomluter said:


> Consumers are more concerned about quality than price after domastic car sale grew rapidly durring 2011~2013.
> 
> Is there any Mexico car brands ?



I am not aware of any Mexican car brands in the US, but a large percentage of US-brand cars were manufactured in Mexico and then exported to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## cirr

*China's Services Sector Grows at Fastest Pace in 15 Months*


By M Rochan | IB Times – Thu, Jul 3, 2014

China's services sector accelerated at its fastest pace in 15 months in June, according to a survey.

The HSBC/Markit services purchasing managers' index (PMI) bounced back to 53.1 in June from 50.7 in May, well above the 50-point threshold that demarcates an expansion from contracting activity.

In addition, in a sign that the world's second-largest economy is gathering some internal strength, a gauge of new business jumped to 53.8 in June, the strongest expansion since January 2013.

"Total new work expanded at a accelerated and robust pace at service providers in June, [just as] manufacturers [witnessed] the first increase in new business for five months. Furthermore, the expansion of new orders at service providers was the strongest since January 2013. As a result, new work rose solidly at the composite level," the HSBC/Markit survey noted

"Service sector firms increased their payroll numbers for the tenth successive month in June, and at the second-fastest rate in 2014 so far... [But] staff numbers fell again at manufacturing companies, albeit at the slowest rate in three months. Consequently, employment at the composite level was little-changed from the previous month in June," it added.

Qu Hongbin, chief economist for China at HSBC, said in a statement: "The expansion in the service sector reinforces the recovery seen in the manufacturing sector, and signalled a broad-based improvement over the month. We think the economy is slowly turning around, and expect the recovery to remain supported by accommodative policies on both the fiscal and monetary fronts over the coming months. The slowdown in the property market still poses downside risks, however, and may warrant further easing measures in 2H 2014."

Cai Jin, a vice-president at the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing – which compiles the official PMI – said in a statement on the agency's official Weibo account: "We should especially note the evident rebound in services businesses related to manufacturing activities.
*
Big rebound*

"New orders from commodity retailers showed a big rebound, indicating that the stabilising growth momentum in the factory sector is filtering into the services industry."

RBC Capital Markets said in a note to clients: "CNH was a modest outperformer. China's final service PMI came in at 55.0 (no consensus) while HSBC's final reading increased from 50.7 to 53.1, bringing the composite PMI up from 50.2 to 52.4, a 15-month high. The USD/CNY fix of 6.1581 was up 32 pips from [2 July], but lower than model predictions."

Nordea Markets said in a note: "The current CNY depreciation is a result of PBoC intervention to discourage one-way speculation in the CNY. It has been effective, as the estimated hot money inflows in May fell sharply to $3bn.

"Given the wider trading band and Beijing's wish for a flexible currency, CNY volatility will increase from here. Uncertainty remains high in the near term."

The services sector accounted for 45% of China's GDP in 2012 and roughly half of all jobs in the world's most populous nation.

China's Services Sector Grows at Fastest Pace in 15 Months - Yahoo News UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I am not aware of any Mexican car brands in the US, but a large percentage of US-brand cars were manufactured in Mexico and then exported to the US.


 
It is on the way to some contries. Will developed countries or origin countries buy cars made by us?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tomluter said:


> It is on the way to some contries. Will developed countries or origin countries buy cars made by us?



If your cars pass our safety tests, then yes. Will they sell well? That depends on the marketing strategy.

For better or worse, in the United States, "China = cheap" is the prevailing stereotype. Someday, China may achieve the same reputation for quality that the Germans and Japanese have, but it will take time. The Korean car manufacturers have been trying for two decades and aren't quite there yet, although Hyundai is getting close.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Peugeot venture sets up in west China*

AFP

JULY 05, 2014 2:00PM

French auto group PSA Peugeot Citroen has chosen to build its fourth factory in China with its new shareholder Dongfeng at Chendgu, a town in the west of China, the group said on Wednesday.

The two partners already own three factories in the country, at Wuhan in the centre with capacity to make 750,000 cars per year.

Construction of the fourth plant is to begin in the second half of this year and will increase the group's total Chinese capacity to one million vehicles in 2016, PSA Peugeot Citroen said in a statement.

The new facility will focus on making crossover vehicles -- a cross between a car and a sport utility vehicle -- and also four-wheel-drive vehicles under the Peugeot and Citroen brands, and also under the name Fengshen which is a brand owned by Dongfeng.

The Chinese government is encouraging car manufacturers to build new factories in the west of the country so as to boost development of backward regions.

PSA and Dongfeng are aiming to sell more than 650,000 vehicles this year in China, already the biggest auto market in the world with growth still growing rapidly.

This would rise to 1.5 million by 2020 as a result of their increased cooperation which recently involved Dongfeng becoming a shareholder in PSA.

At the same time the French state also became a shareholder, and the holding of the Peugeot family was diluted.

The group is struggling out of severe financial difficulties, and is increasingly focusing on China as it seeks to diversify away from the mature European market.

PSA has another joint venture with the Chinese group Changan at Shenzhen in the southeast of the country which makes the up-market Citroen DS cars.

Originally published as Peugeot venture sets up in west China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai Disneyland
*
*Construction Update June 24, 2014*
*




*

Shanghai Disneyland - photographed, reviewed and rated by The Theme Park Guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *Shanghai Disneyland
> *
> *Construction Update June 24, 2014*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Shanghai Disneyland - photographed, reviewed and rated by The Theme Park Guy



Seriously ? Is it going to work? HK's disneyland is a failure.

China, Germany join hands to drive growth - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

*China, Germany join hands to drive growth*

*Merkel's visit opens opportunities for investment, economic development*

Premier Li Keqiang welcomed visiting German Chancellor Angela Merkel on Sunday and said the China-German relationship is "breaking ground on a high level".

Observers said what is behind Merkel's visit is efforts by the world-leading exporters to address their domestic economic challenges and seek economic growth from cutting-edge sectors.

Before flying to Beijing on Sunday evening, Merkel spent part of the day in China's southwestern city of Chengdu as the first stop of her China tour.

Cui Hongjian, director of the Department for European Studies at the China Institute of International Studies, said the priority of Merkel's trip is to seek stronger support and weather the storms of the domestic economy.

Berlin is "fighting to maintain domestic economic growth", while Beijing is faced with declining external confidence, Cui said.

Premier Li expected the two sides to "strengthen bilateral communication and coordination in major international and regional affairs".

Beijing considers improving people's livelihood a top priority and China's development requires a peaceful environment, he told Merkel.

"I am looking forward to the official meeting tomorrow with the chancellor to promote bilateral political mutual trust, and deepen beneficial cooperation in fields including economy and trade, finance, sustainable growth and culture," Li said.

Merkel said stronger bilateral cooperation benefits both sides and the world, and Berlin is willing to seek closer contact with Beijing on international issues to jointly ensure world peace and development.

Germany is China's largest trading partner in Europe, while China is Germany's biggest in the Asia-Pacific region. Two-way trade stood at $161.6 billion last year, accounting for nearly one-third of the trade between China and the European Union.

The two countries are expected to "unveil a range of detailed cooperative programs" during the visit to bring about pledges in financial and eco-friendly sectors, Cui said.

Before her trip ends on Tuesday, Merkel will meet with President Xi Jinping and top legislator Zhang Dejiang.

As the Chinese president paid an official visit to Germany in late March, observers were amazed to find that the upcoming meeting between the leaders was made within four months.

Mei Zhaorong, former Chinese ambassador to Germany, said China and Germany are joining hands in seeking free global trade and fighting trade protectionism, although there are also doubts about the good ties.

"There have been some questioning voices within the European Union because the China-German relationship is growing fast. ... Some of them are trying to alienate the two sides. There is jealousy behind it," Mei said.

The in-depth and comprehensive relationship is presenting a good example and a good lead for the China-EU relationship, Mei added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Smart, gradual moves by China. 

The Expanding Offshore Renminbi | The Diplomat

*The Expanding Offshore Renminbi*
Offshore trading of China’s currency is growing rapidly.





By Sara Hsu
July 07, 2014
As China continues to lower barriers to its capital account, offshore renminbi (RMB) trading markets have grown substantially, guided in their establishment and encouraged in their development by Chinese leaders. The People’s Bank of China appointed RMB clearing banks in London and Frankfurt in June. South Korea also agreed last Thursday to foster its offshore RMB market by introducing direct trading between the won and the RMB. The People’s Bank of China also announced days ago that it would set up RMB clearing banks in Paris and Luxembourg. The presence of offshore RMB markets has facilitated cross-border trade to some extent, and going forward will help to ensure that, by the time China liberalizes its capital account and exchange rates, its currency can flow worldwide without hindrances due to a lack of “financial plumbing.”

The offshore RMB market first emerged in 2004, in Hong Kong. Starting in 2009, China allowed the RMB to flow outside of the country for use in payment for goods and services or particular investment purposes. In July 2010, dim-sum bonds, or Chinese currency-denominated bonds, became issuable outside of China and Hong Kong. The offshore RMB is designated as CNH (as opposed to the domestic CNY) and has become increasingly traded. Since 2009, many countries have attempted to build up their offshore RMB centers.

The offshore RMB market in Hong Kong is the largest. According to Reuters, RMB deposits in Hong Kong measured in at 955.8 billion RMB ($153.85 billion) in May, while RMB deposits in Singapore were at 220 billion RMB ($35.43 billion) at the end of March. RMB deposits in Taiwan were 290 billion RMB ($46.71 billion) at the end of May. Other regions are actively attempting to enhance their status as offshore RMB markets. Many nations have increased their RMB liquidity through cross-border operations of banks, while more than twenty nations have RMB bilateral swap agreements in order to provide RMB liquidity to local entities.

The RMB derivatives market is growing. The Chicago Mercantile Exchange Group, the Hong Kong Exchange, and the Singapore Stock Exchange have become involved in the RMB derivatives market, which includes CNH forwards, options, cross-currency swaps, and interest rate swaps. CNH forwards usually include relatively short 1-3 month tenors, and this market has demonstrated strong liquidity and competitive pricing. The CNH currency market includes both vanilla and complex options, with tenors from 1 month to 5 years, as well as cross-currency swaps, with tenors from 3 months to 10 years. Interest rate swaps are available but are somewhat less liquid.

The offshore RMB market is nascent and faces several barriers to growth. For one, the offshore RMB market continues to be constrained in investment opportunities. Currently, Chinese companies are able to use the CNH for foreign direct investment outside of China, while the converse is true for international companies; funds can also be used for investment in Mainland China through for RMB Qualified Foreign Institutional Investors. In general, investment in dim-sum bonds is permitted. However, dim-sum bonds lack credit ratings, which obscures their level of risk and quality, and the issue size of these bonds is small relative to onshore bonds. The latter is in large part a product of restrictions on the bodies that can issue dim-sum bonds.

The offshore RMB market, with more development, will nonetheless assist the Chinese leadership in reaching some of its financial goals. The leadership confirmed at the National People’s Congress in March that one main target of the reform process is to liberalize the exchange rate; People’s Bank of China Governor Zhou Xiaochuan confirmed that this would be completed by 2020. To this end, the offshore RMB market provides financial infrastructure through which to exchange, hold, and speculate upon the Chinese currency. China is also aiming to further liberalize the capital account. While the extent to which the leadership is willing to go to open up to foreign capital flows is unknown, the offshore RMB market creates a base for foreign holdings of the RMB. As the capital account opens further, increasing amounts of RMB currency transactions and holdings are given a foothold via offshore RMB centers. While the CNH and CNY currencies have diverged in value, it is expected that with further capital account liberalization, the currencies will over time converge, making offshore RMB markets a critical component of a developed financial system.

The ultimate aim of Chinese authorities in establishing offshore RMB markets is to promote the RMB as a major international currency. The RMB is currently the seventh most-used payments currency in the world. However, the RMB accounted for only 1.47 percent of global payments in May, and has a long way to go before it overtakes heavily used currencies such as the euro, the Swiss franc, or even the Canadian dollar. Expansion of offshore RMB markets is a key step in this process, and happily, both international regions and the Chinese leadership are in favor of this move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Premier Li Keqiang has declared initial victory in boosting the economy but analysts warn of persistent risks.

Li's comment on Thursday that the economy did better in the second quarter adds to market expectations of an economic rebound. It comes on the heels of gauges such as a purchasing managers' index that show economic activity has picked up after Beijing accelerated infrastructure investment, loosened credit and trimmed taxes for small businesses.

"The economic situation in the second quarter improved a bit from the first," Li said at a meeting with leaders from Hunan, Fujian, Shandong and Henan provinces. "This reflects the significant elasticity, potential and room for manoeuvre in economic operation."

But he added the continuing downward pressure on the economy could not be ignored.

This was Li's latest round of talks with local officials. Last month, he urged eight city and provincial leaders to work out plans to stem any economic downturn. Provinces including Heilongjiang and Sichuan have since rolled out aggressive projects worth hundreds of billions of yuan.

The government is to release the quarterly gross domestic product figures on July 16. The economy in the first quarter grew 7.4 per cent from a year earlier - an 18-month low - and 1.4 per cent from the previous quarter.

Beijing has vowed to meet annual targets, which include keeping the growth rate at about 7.5 per cent and creating 10 million jobs.

Excessive capacity and sluggish overseas demand have dragged down growth from a peak of more than 10 per cent in the past, with cooling property prices emerging as a major source of concern of late.

UBS Securities economist Wang Tao predicted economic growth of 7.5 per cent for the second quarter, saying more policy easing would be needed this year, partly due to a high comparison base.

"Headwinds from the ongoing property slowdown are likely to intensify later this year and into the next year," Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China June CPI rises 2.3 pct y/y, slightly less than forecast*

BEIJING, July 9 Tue Jul 8, 2014 9:40pm EDT

(Reuters) - China's consumer prices rose 2.3 percent in June from a year earlier while producer prices fell 1.1 percent, official data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed on Wednesday, largely in line with market expectations.

Economists polled by Reuters had expected annual consumer inflation to ease slightly to 2.4 percent from 2.5 percent in May, and factory-gate prices to fall 1 percent after a decline of 1.4 percent in May.

Month-on-month, consumer prices fell 0.1 percent versus a forecast of no change. (Reporting by China Economics Team; Editing by Kim Coghill)

China June CPI rises 2.3 pct y/y, slightly less than forecast| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*China’s premier says country’s economy improving*



BEIJING (AP) — China’s premier says the country’s economy improved in the latest quarter but faces “downward pressure.”

Premier Li Keqiang, China’s top economic official, said Monday that the government will avoid “strong stimulus” but increase the strength of targeted measures to shore up growth.

Speaking at a news conference with visiting German Chancellor Angela Merkel, Li promised to push ahead with market-opening reforms.

China’s economic growth slowed to 7.4 percent in the first quarter over a year earlier. Li gave no indication how much stronger growth in the three months that ended in June might have been. Those data are due out next week.

Li said, “China’s economic performance in the second quarter has been improved from that in the first quarter. However, we cannot lower our guard against downward pressure.”





China’s premier says country’s economy improving | Asian Correspondent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

*New state policy aims to relieve financial difficulties holding back rooftop installations*
​Beijing plans to increase the subsidy on power sales by rooftop solar farm developers to state-owned power distributors by up to 55 per cent, and compel the latter to act as an agent for collecting power bills if the developers directly sell to local customers.

The consensus plan was reached after a meeting two weeks ago among state-backed financial institutions, bank regulators and the National Energy Administration (NEA).

It is aimed at relieving financing difficulties that have hindered installations, and is pending final approval by Beijing, United Photovoltaics Group chief project officer Zou Deyu told a media teleconference.

"The top energy and financial authorities have agreed to the plan, but we are still waiting for the policy documents which are expected to come out soon," Zou said. United, which posted a 50 per cent rise in second-quarter power output from the first quarter, is a Hong Kong-listed unit of state-backed ports-to-property conglomerate China Merchants Group.

Currently, rooftop projects are entitled to a state subsidy of 42 fen (53 HK cents) per kilo-watt-hour (kWh) of output, on top of whatever prices developers manage to get from end-users. These are typically factories in buildings atop which solar farms are built.

If the developers fail to sell all of their output to local users, local power grid operators are obliged to buy the remainder at prices that typically vary from 35 fen to 45 fen per kWh.

Zou said the new policy will allow the rooftop projects developers to receive a total revenue of 95 fen to one yuan per kWh, matching that of ground-mounted projects. This means the rooftop subsidy could rise by 31 to 55 per cent from the current 42 fen, sharply boosting their viability.

The NEA has set a 14GW target for installations of solar farms this year, up from 12.9GW last year. Some 8GW of the target is for rooftop projects, and 6GW for ground-mounted ones, mostly in remote areas.

However, less than 2GW of rooftop projects were installed in the first five months of this year as banks were reluctant to lend owing to difficulty in getting long-term obligations from local end-users.

To address this, Zou said Beijing plans to compel local grid firms to provide the commitment and act as the collection agent in exchange for a fee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

*China will exempt electric cars from purchase taxes as part of expanded government measures to combat pollution.*

Authorities will exclude new-energy autos -- China’s term for electric cars, plug-in hybrids and fuel-cell vehicles -- from the taxes starting September 1 this year until the end of 2017, according to a statement posted on the central government website today, citing a State Council meeting.

The step is meant to promote energy savings and emission reduction as well as boosting domestic demand, the notice said. The auto-purchase tax is 10 percent in China. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has promised to ban dirtier vehicles to alleviate worsening smog that increasingly blankets major cities and to reduce dependence on imported energy.

Five years after China began promoting new-energy vehicles, fewer than 70,000 are on its roads, lagging behind a government target of 500,000 by 2015, according to comments from Vice Premier Ma Kai posted on Chinaev.org website in April.

Separately, China will speed up development of the insurance industry by encouraging it to support infrastructure construction, the government said in today’s statement. Qualified insurance companies are encouraged to invest in the pension industry, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

*China’s Exports Rise 7.2% as Imports Rebound From May’s Decline*

By Bloomberg News Jul 10, 2014 12:15 AM CT

China’s exports trailed estimates in June, suggesting support for growth from global demand will be limited as leaders try to defend their economic-expansion goal of about 7.5 percent this year.

Overseas shipments gained 7.2 percent from a year earlier, the customs administration said today in Beijing, compared with the 10.4 percent median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey of economists. Imports rose 5.5 percent, leaving a $31.6 billion trade surplus.

Weaker-than-anticipated trade would compound threats to the world’s second-largest economy from a property slump and rising debt, putting pressure on the Communist Party to consider stronger stimulus. International Monetary Fund chief Christine Lagarde said this week that world investment spending remains lackluster, signaling the institution will cut its global growth forecasts this month.

“External demand can support China’s economy, but that support isn’t strong,” said Chen Xingdong, chief China economist at BNP Paribas SA in Beijing. “To drive China’s growth we still have to go back to the domestic market.”

In South Korea, the central bank today cut its forecasts for that nation’s economic growth for this year and next. Asia’s fourth-largest economy will expand 3.8 percent in 2014, the Bank of Korea said, down from a previous estimate of 4 percent.

*Yuan Intervention*
The yuan has weakened about 2.3 percent this year against the dollar, the worst performance among 11 major Asian currencies tracked by Bloomberg, trading at 6.1961 per dollar as of 12:33 p.m. local time today.

As top Chinese and U.S. officials met in Beijing, Finance Minister Lou Jiwei said yesterday that the nation can’t stop intervention in the yuan because economic growth is too weak and capital flows aren’t steady enough to warrant changes. Central bank Governor Zhou Xiaochuan said today that intervention will be cut “noticeably” once conditions are ready.

China’s export growth will accelerate this quarter from the previous period, the customs administration said in a statement. Government policies have helped boost exporters’ confidence and supported a recovery in trade, Zheng Yuesheng, a spokesman for the agency, said at a briefing in Beijing. There are signs that exports so far in July have been “very good,” he said, without elaborating.

*Analysts’ Forecasts*
Estimates for exports from 47 analysts ranged from a decline of 1.3 percent to an increase of 17.6 percent, following May’s gain of 7 percent. The median projection for imports (CNFRIMPY) was for a 6 percent increase, within a range of a 0.5 percent drop to a 14.3 percent jump. Imports fell 1.6 percent in May from a year earlier.

The trade surplus was projected at $36.95 billion, based on the median estimate of economists.

China’s trade data were distorted in the first few months of this year after figures in early 2013 were inflated by falsified invoices used to disguise capital flows, triggering a government crackdown on the practice.

The issue of inflated trade data may not be finished. The State Administration of Taxation said yesterday that it found instances of fraudulent exports used to obtain tax rebates by some companies.

*Economic Improvement*
Premier Li Keqiang said July 7 that while China’s economic performance in the second quarter improved from the previous period, the nation can’t lower its guard against downward pressure and will increase the strength of targeted measures. China won’t adopt strong stimulus and can achieve annual goals of economic and social development for 2014, Li said at a press conference with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Beijing.

China’s economy has shown signs of stabilization after measures dubbed a “mini-stimulus” by some analysts. Factory-gate prices fell in June at the slowest pace in more than two years, according to government data released yesterday. Two gauges of manufacturing rose to the highest levels this year, reports showed on July 1.

China will release second-quarter gross domestic product data on July 16. The economy probably grew 7.4 percent from a year earlier, the same pace as the previous three months, according to the median estimate of analysts in a Bloomberg News survey in June.

China’s Exports Rise 7.2% as Imports Rebound From May’s Decline - Bloomberg

*China Said to Probe Alleged Bank of China Money Laundering*

By Bloomberg News Jul 10, 2014 4:13 AM CT

China’s central bank and currency regulator are investigating a state media report that alleged Bank of China Ltd.broke rules on transferring money overseas, two government officials familiar with the matter said.

The probe focuses on whether Bank of China violated regulations in its operations or aided money laundering, the people said, asking not to be named as they aren’t authorized to speak publicly on the matter. Starting an investigation doesn’t mean the Beijing-based bank has done anything wrong, they said.

Bank of China, the nation’s largest foreign-exchange lender, yesterday denied a report by China Central Television claiming that it circumvented the rules by helping customers transfer unlimited amounts of yuanoverseas and convert it into other currencies through a product called “Youhuitong.” The bank said it introduced a cross-border yuan transfer service in 2011 with the knowledge of authorities.

Chinese foreign-exchange rules cap the maximum amount of yuan that individuals are allowed to convert into other currencies at $50,000 each year and ban them from transferring yuan abroad directly. Policy makers have taken steps in recent years including allowing freer movements of capital in and out of China as they seek to boost the global stature of the yuan.

*Not Compatible*
“China’s foreign-exchange restriction is no longer compatible with the growing economy and the drive to make the yuan a global currency,” Chen Xingyu, a Shanghai-based analyst at Phillip Securities Research, said by phone today. “Loopholes and irregularities may occur during the deregulation process, but that doesn’t mean the direction is wrong.”

A press officer for Bank of China didn’t immediately respond to a request today for comment on the probe. The State Administration of Foreign Exchange didn’t immediately reply to a fax seeking comment.

People’s Bank of China Governor Zhou Xiaochuan said it’s too early to comment on the state television report. “First of all, we need to know what’s really going on,” he said at a briefing in Beijing during the U.S.-China Strategic and Economic Dialogue today.

Shares of Bank of China in Hong Kong fell 0.9 percent to close at HK$3.46, while the benchmarkHang Seng Index (HSI) added 0.3 percent. The stock slid 2.8 percent yesterday, the most on the Hang Seng Finance Index, following the CCTV report.

*‘Underground Bank’*
Media reports referring to “an ‘underground bank’ and ‘money laundering’ are inconsistent with the facts,” Bank of China said in a statement on its website yesterday. The cross-border yuan transfer service only allows money to be moved for emigration and overseas property investment, it said.

Youhuitong targets customers who wish to invest in or migrate to North America, Australia and some European countries, CCTV reported, referring to documents shown by unidentified Bank of China employees.

Bank of China’s service complies with regulatory principles and was started after notifying relevant authorities, the lender said in yesterday’s statement. Many commercial banks in the southern province of Guangdong offered similar services under a trial program, it said.

The currency regulator’s Guangdong branch in 2012 picked Bank of China, China Citic Bank Corp. (998) and a foreign lender to let individuals transfer yuan abroad as part of efforts to promote global use of the currency, Time Weekly reported in April 2013. Banks were told not to promote the trial, which took place at a few branches in Guangdong, the report showed.

*Potential Misunderstanding*
“The secrecy might have led to the potential misunderstanding,” Ming Tan, a Hong Kong-based analyst for Jefferies LLC, wrote in a note today. “We do not believe BOC, as a big state-owned bank, will conduct a business illicitly for such a small earnings benefit, notwithstanding potential misconduct by some staff.”

Tan estimated that the earnings contribution from Youhuitong is likely to be less than 1 percent.

“The relevant branches of the bank have put in place robust business operation procedures in compliance with the relevant regulatory and anti-money laundering requirements,” Bank of China said yesterday. With more Chinese companies and people going global, use of the yuan across borders is an “irreversible trend,” it said.

Founded in 1912, Bank of China held a monopoly on the nation’s foreign-exchange dealings and overseas banking from 1949 to 1994. That legacy left it with the biggest overseas business, which accounted for about 26 percent of its assets at the end of last year, data compiled by Bloomberg show. Bank of China is the clearing bank for the yuan in Hong Kong, Macau, Taipei,Malaysia, Luxembourg and Frankfurt.

China Said to Probe Alleged Bank of China Money Laundering - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*China to take measures to promote judicial independence: Xinhua*

(Reuters) - China will act to promote judicial independence over the next five years with measures including specialized tribunals for environment and intellectual property cases, state media reported on Wednesday.

President Xi Jinping's administration has sought to weed out corruption in courts, but critics say the ruling Communist Party pays only lip service to independence of judicial organs because courts ultimately answer to Party authorities.

The official Xinhua news agency, quoting a plan released by the Supreme People's Court, said superior courts will henceforth be able to set up circuit courts to handle complex cases as well as tribunals specializing in environmental or intellectual property issues. Current handling of specialized cases is often marred by lack of subject-matter expertise among judges.

The Supreme People's Court appointed a senior judge to head a newly formed tribunal in charge of environment and resources cases last month.

"The reform will be focused on efforts to remove some deep-rooted problems affecting the capability and fairness of the country's judicial system," Xinhua said, quoting the court document it said was issued at a press conference on Wednesday.

At present local officials can often influence court decisions in their jurisdictions. Miscarriages of justice caused by abuses of official power have stoked public discontent.

Xinhua said that trial judges' right to issue rulings independently would now be "further guaranteed". It provided no specifics, although it said judgments would no longer need to be signed by courts' chief justices.

Local courts' finances will be managed separately from money and goods they collect as litigation fees, fines and forfeitures, Xinhua added.

The high court document also addresses courts' budgets as well as selection of personnel. Special committees to choose justices will be set up at province-level courts, Xinhua said.

(Reporting by Megha Rajagopalan; Editing by Mark Heinrich)

China to take measures to promote judicial independence: Xinhua| Reuters

Very good news. China's judicial system is screwed up by Zhou Yongkang. Some people in China and Indian posters on PDF believe the so called democracy could save a country, totally BS. China is country ruled by people, not law, so judicial independence should come first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

A new airport on the top of mountain in Guangxi Province put into use Jun 9，Architects razed several mountain summit to the ground after the construction of a long 1.4 miles (about 2.2 km) of the runway, Building time：2008.12-2013.12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*China's third-largest hydropower station in full operation - People's Daily Online*

CHENGDU, July 10 -- China's latest hydropower station started full operations on Thursday in the border region of southwest China's Sichuan and Yunnan provinces, according to its operator, China Three Gorges Corporation.

The Xiangjiaba hydropower on the Jinsha River in Sichuan's Yibin County and Yunnan's Shuifu County has a capacity of 6.4 megawatts - eight generating sets of 800,000 kilowatts each, the world's biggest per-unit capacity. The station can generate 30.9 billion kwh of electricity a year.

Xiangjiaba is the country's third-largest station after the Three Gorges and Xiluodu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

This is a very good idea, i think. What say you, @LeveragedBuyout , @Chinese-Dragon , @Edison Chen , @sahaliyan , @Okemos , @xunzi ? 

-----------


SHANGHAI—China announced new subsidies and other inducements Sunday to get government officials and agencies to buy energy-efficient vehicles in a renewed boost for a sector Beijing has had high hopes for.

Under the new rules, which will be phased in over the next two years, electric cars, hybrids that run on gasoline and electricity and other new energy vehicles will account for no less than 30% of all new cars bought for official use each year, according to a notice from the country's main economic planning agency, the Finance Ministry and three other government agencies.

The notice said subsidies will be offered to government and public agencies for purchases of vehicles that cost less than 180,000 yuan ($29,186), subsidies included. Local governments will be asked to build charging stations and other needed infrastructure, said the notice, which was posted on the government's website.

The Chinese government has been trying to promote use of new energy vehicles for the past five years, seeing them as a way to reduce pollution and as an emerging technology Chinese businesses might be able to conquer.

The government previously set a goal of having 500,000 plug-in hybrid and electric vehicles on the road by next year and five million by 2020, though it is far from meeting the target. Sales of new energy vehicles reached 17,642 units last year, up around 38% year-over-year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. By contrast, around 18 million passenger cars were sold in China last year.

German auto maker BMW AG BMW.XE +0.71% expects China to become the world's largest market for electric vehicles in five years. Several local auto makers are active in developing new energy vehicles, including BYD Co. 002594.SZ +0.69% and SAIC Motor Corp. 600104.SH +0.26% , General Motors Co. GM +0.53% 's joint venture partner in China.

The new measures' target for official fleets is likely to give a bump to the sector. Purchases of official vehicles in China run between 70 billion yuan (around $8.3 billion) and 80 billion yuan a year, less than 5% of the country's overall annual passenger-car demand according to estimates from consultancy Automotive Foresight.

The new measures follow last week's announcement that car buyers will be exempt from a 10% vehicle tax when they purchase certain new energy vehicles and other fuel-efficient automobiles.

Last year, the Finance Ministry said buyers of electric cars will receive up to 60,000 yuan ($9,700) in subsidies while buyers of certain gasoline-electric hybrids may get as much as 35,000 yuan.

Cities, where the growth in car ownership is contributing to choking pollution, are also offering inducements. In late June, Beijing said it would add 10,000 public charging poles by 2017. Earlier this year, Shanghai announced plans to give 3,000 free license plates to buyers of imported electric cars, exempting them from a bidding system that drives up license plate prices to more than 70,000 yuan.


http://online.wsj.com/articles/chin...cials-to-buy-energy-efficient-cars-1405275633

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edison Chen

Good policy, but it's still a long time to see massive use of electric cars. The battery is still a technical issue. We also need more electric charge stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is a very good idea, i think. What say you, @LeveragedBuyout , @Chinese-Dragon , @Edison Chen , @sahaliyan , @Okemos , @xunzi ?
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI—China announced new subsidies and other inducements Sunday to get government officials and agencies to buy energy-efficient vehicles in a renewed boost for a sector Beijing has had high hopes for.
> 
> Under the new rules, which will be phased in over the next two years, electric cars, hybrids that run on gasoline and electricity and other new energy vehicles will account for no less than 30% of all new cars bought for official use each year, according to a notice from the country's main economic planning agency, the Finance Ministry and three other government agencies.
> 
> The notice said subsidies will be offered to government and public agencies for purchases of vehicles that cost less than 180,000 yuan ($29,186), subsidies included. Local governments will be asked to build charging stations and other needed infrastructure, said the notice, which was posted on the government's website.
> 
> The Chinese government has been trying to promote use of new energy vehicles for the past five years, seeing them as a way to reduce pollution and as an emerging technology Chinese businesses might be able to conquer.
> 
> The government previously set a goal of having 500,000 plug-in hybrid and electric vehicles on the road by next year and five million by 2020, though it is far from meeting the target. Sales of new energy vehicles reached 17,642 units last year, up around 38% year-over-year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. By contrast, around 18 million passenger cars were sold in China last year.
> 
> German auto maker BMW AG BMW.XE +0.71% expects China to become the world's largest market for electric vehicles in five years. Several local auto makers are active in developing new energy vehicles, including BYD Co. 002594.SZ +0.69% and SAIC Motor Corp. 600104.SH +0.26% , General Motors Co. GM +0.53% 's joint venture partner in China.
> 
> The new measures' target for official fleets is likely to give a bump to the sector. Purchases of official vehicles in China run between 70 billion yuan (around $8.3 billion) and 80 billion yuan a year, less than 5% of the country's overall annual passenger-car demand according to estimates from consultancy Automotive Foresight.
> 
> The new measures follow last week's announcement that car buyers will be exempt from a 10% vehicle tax when they purchase certain new energy vehicles and other fuel-efficient automobiles.
> 
> Last year, the Finance Ministry said buyers of electric cars will receive up to 60,000 yuan ($9,700) in subsidies while buyers of certain gasoline-electric hybrids may get as much as 35,000 yuan.
> 
> Cities, where the growth in car ownership is contributing to choking pollution, are also offering inducements. In late June, Beijing said it would add 10,000 public charging poles by 2017. Earlier this year, Shanghai announced plans to give 3,000 free license plates to buyers of imported electric cars, exempting them from a bidding system that drives up license plate prices to more than 70,000 yuan.
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/chin...cials-to-buy-energy-efficient-cars-1405275633



I have mixed feelings. On the one hand, I fervently support any effort to break the oil weapon and thus deprive the bad actors of the world leverage over the civilized nations. I also see the merit in using whatever means are at hand to combat China's rapidly worsening pollution problem.

On the other hand, I oppose subsidies of any kind on principle. They distort the market, arbitrarily transfer wealth from the disfavored to the favored, and tend to have severely adverse effects on the government's coffers. India, Egypt, even the US: subsidies are killing the economy, and it shows. I would hate for this to lead China down the road of accomodating the most fanatical environmentalists who are willing to sacrifice the prosperity of the populace for protection of their beloved Gaia. It would be nice if these kinds of articles included cost projections.

Finally, these kinds of initiatives are often used as a form of non-tariff barrier, and I worry that this will result in stealth protectionism. I read last week (Beijing cuts Tesla out of charger-station plan - Caixin Online - MarketWatch) that the planned charging grid will not be compatible with Tesla, so one can imagine how this policy might be used as a weapon in the future against foreign manufacturers.

That said, this appears to be a small scale effort intended to jump-start the market. As long as it is limited to such an effort, and the subsidies are withdrawn quickly, I applaud the strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> On the other hand, I oppose subsidies of any kind on principle. They distort the market, arbitrarily transfer wealth from the disfavored to the favored, and tend to have severely adverse effects on the government's coffers. India, Egypt, even the US: subsidies are killing the economy, and it shows. I would hate for this to lead China down the road of accomodating the most fanatical environmentalists who are willing to sacrifice the prosperity of the populace for protection of their beloved Gaia. It would be nice if these kinds of articles included cost projections.



Well said, sir, i was in the impression that they (CCP) were implementing this to help their domestic market , and perhaps use it as a testing ground before implementing it to the general public. Your point about the pollution is indeed true, that and it would make sense for the Chinese government to develop strategies to decrease reliance on oil imports. I do wonder if the United States would implement the same kind of policy, perhaps even in a smaller scale, for government offices . Do you think they will?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well said, sir, i was in the impression that they (CCP) were implementing this to help their domestic market , and perhaps use it as a testing ground before implementing it to the general public. Your point about the pollution is indeed true, that and it would make sense for the Chinese government to develop strategies to decrease reliance on oil imports. I do wonder if the United States would implement the same kind of policy, perhaps even in a smaller scale, for government offices . Do you think they will?



I doubt the US would implement something similar to China, at least in terms of creating a national standard for the charging grid. It already provides tax credits for electric vehicles, but even worse was the ethanol tariff and tax credit which had horrible repercussions, which is what always happens when the government interferes in the market. I know our Chinese colleagues believe that CCP direction of the economy (state capitalism) is a superior model, at least for China, but the US government has proven beyond all doubt that it is the worst possible venture capitalist.

The market will eventually solve this problem, and some taxes to account for externalities like pollution can help speed the process. I sincerely hope there are no wide-scale efforts to promote electric vehicle usage through government involvement in drafting standards or constructing charging grids, which is a recipe for crony capitalism and thievery from the taxpayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu big winner in World Cup*

China Daily






Baidu predictions. [File photo]

China's national soccer team failed to make the cut for the 2014 World Cup, but that hasn't shaken a Chinese tech company's credibility in predicting game results.

Baidu's World Cup prediction service has outscored its major competitors by accurately predicting winners 58.3 percent of the time, compared with runnerup Microsoft Bing's 56.2 percent.

The Beijing-based company not only correctly chose the four semifinalists, it also predicted that Germany would win its match with Brazil, though it didn't foresee the 7-1 score.

Baidu said that its World Cup prediction model is based on data from as many as 37,000 matches played by 987 teams over the past five years.

To improve the accuracy of the model, Zhang Tong, head of the Beijing Big Data Lab of Baidu, said that the company also took into consideration five factors: the teams' strength, home advantage, recent game performance, overall World Cup performance and bookmaker odds.

Tech companies such as Baidu, Microsoft, Google and Yahoo, and investment banking firms such as Goldman Sachs and Deutsche Bank, all took their chances predicting 2014 World Cup games.

Generally speaking, tech companies outperformed Wall Street investors. Baidu and Microsoft both correctly chose the four teams in the semifinals. Goldman Sachs erred in picking Spain to reach the final four, while Deutsche Bank even predicted that England would win the tournament.

Bryan Wang, principal analyst with Forrester Research, a multinational technology and market research firm, said that as a company that processes search requests every day, Baidu enjoys an edge in big data-based prediction.

He said accuracy is based on how much data companies use in building the models. "The more soccer-related data you put into the model, the more accuracy you get," he said, adding that accuracy isn't necessarily equal to a company's capability in big data technology.

Recent media reports said that a soccer-loving girl in Northeast China won more than 3.3 million yuan ($528,000) from betting on the 2014 World Cup and her secret weapon was Baidu's World Cup predictions.

But Bi Yajing, a soccer fan in Beijing who has spent 1,000 yuan on soccer lotteries during the World Cup, said he never uses such big-data prediction. "There is no fun if you can't vote for your favorite teams," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Early Alibaba bets look golden*

China Daily





Alibaba's headquarter in Hangzhou, Zhejiang. [Xinhua]



Some current and former employees of China's Alibaba Group Holding Ltd are expected to become millionaires as the e-commerce conglomerate heads into what is expected to be one of the largest initial public offerings in global history.

According to Alibaba's draft prospectus, employees hold 26.7 percent of existing shares, which could translate into roughly $44.8 billion worth of unlocked shares, according to estimates from a Bloomberg survey of analysts.

As the largest e-commerce company in the world and owner of the Taobao shopping site, Alibaba Group is valued at $168 billion. But employees, who built the company from scratch over some 15 years, are hardly the biggest winners of the Hangzhou-based company's upcoming IPO in the United States.

Foreign investors have emerged as some of the biggest winners in China's booming Internet market.

Masayoshi Son, chairman of Japan's SoftBank, a top telecommunications and Internet investor, is likely to regain his position among the world's richest people due to the welltimed bet he made on Alibaba Group in 2000. With the $80 million he invested, SoftBank became Alibaba's largest shareholder with a 34 percent stake worth $57.12 billion.

Yahoo! Inc, a US-based multinational Internet corporation, which invested $1 billion and holds 23 percent of Alibaba, could also score multiple billions of dollars from Alibaba's potential $20 billion listing.

"It is difficult to find TMT (technology, media and telecom) companies which have an annual growth of 50 percent in developed markets," says Annabelle Long, managing partner with Bertelsmann Asia Investments, a venture capital firm owned by Germany-based Bertelsmann AG.

"Growth rates even as low as 20 percent in Europe or the United States are difficult to find. But companies with such strong growth momentum can be found everywhere in China," she says.

"TMT is a high-growth sector in China compared with traditional industries," Long says. She describes TMT's deep and promising potential as "a blue ocean".

While developed Western countries are growing slowly, China's GDP growth is still more than 7 percent a year－amid lackluster performance by the world economy.

Bertelsmann Asia Investments has invested in more than 30 startups in China since 2009 and more than half of them are in the TMT sector, Long says.

Four of the companies that Bertelsmann has invested in have gone public, including the US-listed Bitauto Holdings Ltd, a leading provider of Internet content and marketing services for China's fast-growing automotive industry.

"We've made a lot from their IPOs. It would be amazing if we had invested more," she says, laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It is Alibaba less Alipay.

Smart Ma span out the latter(the fatest growing and most valuable of the Alibaba group of companies) in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*ROK to Become Largest Destination for Chinese Tourists*
Xinhua

The Republic of Korea (ROK) will overtake Thailand to be the largest outbound destination for Chinese tourists in this year, said a report from China's leading online travel agency Ctrip.

Ctrip predicts the number of Chinese visitors to the ROK will jump 40 percent from a year ago in 2014, thanks to visa-free policy for Chinese visitors to Jeju Island, the most popular tourist attraction in the ROK.

In 2013, nearly 4 million trips to the ROK were made by Chinese tourists, the largest among foreign visitors, according to Ctrip.

Chinese airline companies have started to increase flights between the two nations to meet the growing demand. China Southern Airlines will operate three daily flights from south China's Guangzhou city to Seoul since July 15. Air China started non-stop flights between Beijing and Jeju Island on June 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IsaacNewton

* South Korean pop culture conquers Chinese hearts *
South Korean pop culture conquers Chinese hearts - Global Times 

Hope North Korea doesn't get jealous and fires a missiles at a passenger plane.


----------



## somsak

Will u buy?


----------



## halupridol

guys is gambling big in China?


----------



## xunzi

We don't have a choice. It is all trial and error right now to combat pollution. We declare war on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

I will visit South Korea eventually because my soon to be mother-in law lives there. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

I totally miss the opportunity to bet even though I hate betting and gambling. BUCK ME!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Baidu, Alibaba, and Lenovo are my favorite company to buy stock.


----------



## qwerrty

the biggest winner is japan's softbank


----------



## qwerrty

china still suck at football


----------



## cirr

xunzi said:


> I will visit South Korea eventually because my soon to be mother-in law lives there. LOL



Congratulations。

Korean wives are much better than Chinese ones。

Korean women really really tend to their men。

No house chores for men。Men not allowed in the kitchen。。。。。


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese firms increase presence in Indonesia*

China's SINOHYDRO Corporation has teamed up with Indonesian firms to build Indonesia's second largest dam, the Jatigede Dam. It is one of many Chinese companies seeking to increase their presence in Indonesia.
*
​
China's Sinohydro Corporation has teamed up with Indonesian firms to build Indonesia's second largest dam, the Jatigede Dam. [China.org.cn]

During the construction period, the project has created more than 2,000 local jobs for the local people.* Upon completion, the project will provide irrigation for around 90.000 hectares of rice fields in the Indramayu and Cirebon regions.

SINOHYDRO has contracted to construct the project, largely funded by the Export-Import Bank of China. The main purpose of the dam is to irrigate land and provide drinking water to the local people.
*
The completion of the first phase of the project will deliver benefits to the local economy and improve the local life.

Due to its contributions to the local sustainability, the water conservancy project is so important that, Chinese President Xi Jinping mentioned the project in a speech to Indonesia's parliament during his visit to the country last October.
*
The Beijing-based SINOHYDRO Corporation has been a poster child for Chinese assistance, with funds and technology in tow, to the development of the fourth most populous country in the world.
*
"The project doesnt only create jobs, but also acts as an enabler to help the local companies to enhance their technology," said by one of SINOHYDROs representative's for the project.

"The project hit a snag at the beginning due to the technical deficiency of the local staff. With the help of Chinese technicians, the project was able to move forward," he said.

Chinese's companies have been trying to better fit into the local environment. For instance, they employ local workers to prime the pump and bring in a third-party environmental agency to give a reliable environmental report on their projects.
*
Since the late 1990s, when the two countries restored diplomatic ties, Chinese investments have grown rapidly in Indonesia, and they run the gamut from hydropower to transport, financing to manufacturing.

Chinese companies are seeking to make good use of China funds to assist Indonesian economy as well as to bolster their presence in the market.
*
There have been some success stories. Huawei Technologies, for instance, has a large share of Indonesia's telecoms market in a partnership with mobile operator XL Axiata; and Haier, China's largest home appliances maker, acquired Sanyo's Indonesian household goods businesses in 2012.
*
Indonesia has revved up its efforts to improve its investment environment as its growing economy and stable political and social regime have made Indonesia a desirable investment destination.

The Indonesian government has put improving the business environment high on its list of priorities and has taken a series of reform measures.
*
Trade between China and Indonesia scored from US$16.5 billion in 2005 to more than US$66.2 billion in 2012.

​


*

*



China's Sinohydro Corporation has teamed up with Indonesian firms to build Indonesia's second largest dam, the Jatigede Dam. [China.org.cn] 

Follow China.org.cn on Twitter and Facebook to join the conversation

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

qwerrty said:


> china still suck at football



Practically every Asian nations suck to play it.

BTW, we care more about the economy and the military than we do care about the irrelevant football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Smart City Development in China

Officials are turning to technology to improve efficiency and tackle problems in urban China.






The next time you visit Zhenjiang, Jiangsu, don’t forget to visit the app store first. In this historic Yangtze River city near Suzhou, you can check the arrival time of the next bus, make an appointment at a city hospital, and find parking spaces or public bicycles—all from your smartphone.

Zhenjiang city buses continuously report their position and operating characteristics to a “smart dispatch” control center, helping operators improve scheduling efficiency and reducing fuel use and emissions. In a pilot project, some buses are now also sporting fast 4G wireless internet for riders. According to the city, half a million riders a day are checking bus arrival times using smartphone apps, and the city is saving 6,700 tons of carbon dioxide and ¥17 million ($2.7 million) in fuel costs per year.

Although it was an early adopter, Zhenjiang is far from the only city in China trying to improve efficiency and service through technology. The central government has made development of smart city technology and projects a key national policy, and it’s now difficult to find a Chinese city of any size that does not have aspirations to be “smart.” With millions of rural migrants arriving every year and environmental and economic pressures mounting, Chinese cities can surely use all the smart they can get. But are smart city projects really a solution—or just the latest policy buzzword?






*What is a smart city?*

“Smart City” is a slippery term applied to everything from urban design to higher education policy. But the most accepted definition is the use of information technology to attack urban problems. Database and network systems developed in Silicon Valley to power Google, Amazon and Facebook—not to mention Taobao and WeChat—are now being connected to objects in the physical world such as meters, sensors, cameras, and control systems in pilot projects around the world. Smart city systems are managing traffic, stabilizing electric grids, allocating and coordinating emergency services, and providing more city information to people and managers than has ever been available before.

To date these systems have mostly been installed independently of each other. But multinational companies, including several from China, are now in a race to develop and deploy smart city platforms in which disparate systems communicate and share information. For example, if a sudden rainstorm flooded storm sewers in an area, sensors and social media traffic could quickly alert managers, who could then issue public announcements (again using social media), reroute traffic and public buses, and dispatch workers to resolve the problem. The leading example of this kind of connected and data-driven urban management is Rio de Janeiro’s Operations Center, set up by IBM in 2010. It coordinates information from 30 municipal and state agencies, and can manage traffic control and emergencies in real time. When three buildings collapsed in 2012, the operations center coordinated dispatching emergency personnel, closing nearby metro stops, and rerouting traffic.

More ominously, such systems offer an unprecedented level of surveillance and control of public spaces, and a means to assemble a tremendous amount of data on individual citizens. Worldwide, cities are still in the early stages of understanding and managing the capabilities these systems can provide, and smart city technology companies have also not been as proactive as they could be in addressing privacy and data security issues. In China, there has been little or no public discussion of this facet of the smart city vision, and some international companies, such as Cisco, have been criticized in their home markets for supplying China with surveillance technology.

For Chinese leaders, smart city technology looks like a win-win. For several decades, 20 million peasants a year have moved from the countryside to urban factories and construction sites, fueling China’s legendary economic rise. This immense migration is far from reaching an end: China is currently only half urban, less than other mid-level developing countries such as Malaysia (73 percent urban) or developed nations like the United States (80 percent), and the Chinese government is counting on further urbanization to support economic development. What is now worrying Beijing is whether cities can support an additional 100 million residents. Pollution, housing affordability, and traffic congestion are already taking a heavy toll, so policy-makers are looking urgently for ways to let cities continue to offer migrants a better life. At the same time, economic planners are pushing hard to transform China from the world’s export factory to a self-sufficient modern service economy, and smart city technology looks like a good investment.






*A big bet on smart cities*

This is the backdrop for China’s large and sustained bet on smart city projects. The 12th Five-Year Plan, which guides broad economic policy through 2015, specifically calls out smart city technology as a sector to be strengthened and encouraged, and ministries are jostling to sponsor programs and industry alliances. In 2012, the Ministry of Science and Technology (MOST) organized the China Strategic Alliance of Smart City Industrial Technology Innovation. Last year, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) sponsored another group, the China Smart City Industry Alliance, and this year announced a ¥50 billion ($8 billion) fund to invest in smart city research and projects. A third group, the Smart City Development Alliance, was formed this spring by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC). Some companies are working with only one of these new groups, and some are involved with all three. At present there is little connection between the groups, which apparently exist to improve communications between industry participants and between industry and government and, in the case of at least the MIIT group, to coordinate investment.

The most far reaching effort, however, is led by the Ministry of Housing and Urban and Rural Development (MOHURD). Last year, MOHURD selected 193 local governments and economic development zones as official smart city pilot project sites, making them eligible for funding from a ¥100 billion ($16 billion) investment fund sponsored by the official China Development Bank. Investment from local government and private sources has also been growing fast: There’s no standard definition of the sector, but some estimates foresee ¥2 trillion ($320 billion) of investment into smart city development projects over the next 10 years. A more focused projection that I did for Navigant Research at the end of last year, looking only at the “smart” technology component in smart city projects, anticipated a cumulative market of $28.5 billion ($4.6 billion) over the next 10 years in mainland China, Hong Kong, and Taiwan. Defined broadly or narrowly, the investment will be huge.

These enormous sums, rapid technology advances, and vigorous marketing of smart city products from both domestic and international companies, have created a booming and chaotic marketplace. Both boosters and critics of smart cities are now concerned that local governments eager to juice their economies will see this indiscriminate encouragement as a blank check. In Beijing the effort now is to create standards and guidelines to manage this flood of new projects. This spring, all the ministries involved joined with the Standardization Administration of China to create working groups whose job is to manage and standardize smart city development, though their activities have not been publicized.






*The private sector: smart city suppliers*

The smart city sector is not a single industry, but an emerging collection of technologies cutting across many industries – transportation and utility infrastructure, network equipment, telecom and wireless, data analytics, electronics equipment, and software applications. To manage the torrent of information, applications rely heavily on new IT technologies such as cloud computing and “big data” analytics. Some companies—IBM and Cisco, for example—have made the smart city concept a centerpiece of their marketing efforts around the world, although no firm covers the entire industry chain. Currently, many disparate companies are extending their reach through partnerships and acquisitions. This has created alliances that would once have seemed incongruous. For instance, utility meter manufacturer Itron has teamed up with Microsoft to create a management app for Windows.

For international companies, huge opportunities in China are tempered by real challenges. The local government market is famously opaque, and smart city applications sometimes involve areas – digital mapping, for example – considered sensitive for non-Chinese firms. US firms in particular face increased scrutiny in the wake of the Congressional investigation of Huawei, the revelations of global NSA surveillance from whistle-blower Edward Snowden, and the US Justice Department’s recent move to name five members of the Chinese military to its most-wanted list for cyber-attacks against US companies. This last move has provoked several countermeasures from China, including the banning of Microsoft’s Windows 8 from government offices and the reported phasing out of IBM servers from Chinese banks. The recent announcement from the State Information Office that it would be testing the security (as yet undefined) of foreign information technology products and services, and barring those that do not pass, only further underscores the difficulties that international firms may face in China.

But the most significant challenge may be China’s rapidly maturing domestic competition. China is no longer a developing-nation market in which international companies compete only with one another. In typical fashion, Chinese firms have been adept at mastering technologies and shaking up markets, often by offering low prices. Huawei, for example, in 2012 assumed the title of world’s largest telecommunications equipment manufacturer, previously held by Ericsson. Telecom equipment manufacturer ZTE and integrated IT firm Digital China compete directly against international firms such as Ericsson and Oracle. And a host of smaller firms, primarily manufacturers and software application providers, are targeting the smart city market.

The situation is somewhat different for infrastructure-based providers like Siemens and Schneider Electric; their competitors tend to be state-owned, and large infrastructure projects often end up as collaborations between local and international firms. China’s two electric grid companies, State Grid and Southern Grid, as well as all three of its major telecoms, are actively developing smart grid policies and products and sponsoring pilot projects.

Yet with their strengths in technology, quality, and brand, international firms continue to expand. Their involvement in the development of smart city projects globally gives them a strong advantage that may not last, as Chinese firms move aggressively into developing markets elsewhere in Southeast Asia, India, Africa and Latin America—and occasionally into developed markets as well.

In China, there are many stand-alone projects based on a few core applications such as energy, transportation and government management platforms, but even at the pilot level there are not yet any comprehensive smart cities. But China has committed to its cities and is placing large hopes on technology to make them manageable and livable. The plans being prepared and submitted to MOHURD by nearly 200 demonstration sites have not been made public yet, but it will be surprising if there are not some groundbreaking projects among them. It’s not an exaggeration to say that the success of China’s smart city investment is one of the key conditions for the country’s continuing long-term prosperity.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR
_Don Johnson (djohnson@ddj-consulting.com) is an urban planner, economist, and the principal of DDJ Consulting (DDJ Consulting | Urbanization, Urbanism and Technology in China Based in Shanghai, he has been leading planning and research projects across China for over seven years. He is the author of Navigant Research’s “Smart Cities: Asia Pacific,” released this March, and has contributed to smart city development projects both inside and outside China._

[Thank you to Tianxia for the post]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s Great Communicator*

What can students of effective communications techniques learn from Chinese President Xi Jinping’s recent trip to Europe?

*By Bill Black *

US President Ronald Reagan was famously known as “the Great Communicator.” Because he was an actor for many years before going into politics, critics questioned whether he had the experience or ability to lead the country. But he used his acting skills to great effect, both to get elected and during his term of office. His appearances were brilliantly staged, his speeches powerfully delivered. He used simple language that average people could understand. He knew how to speak to the American people in ways that touched their hearts and appealed to their deepest beliefs.

*I thought of Ronald Reagan recently when I watched Chinese President Xi Jinping make his successful visit to Europe.* President Xi’s tour culminated in a remarkable speech in Bruges, Belgium at the College of Europe. Those of us who study effective communication techniques can learn a lot from this speech.

*Seeing is believing *

Because people are often affected more by what they see than what they hear, the setting of a speech is very important. *Choosing Bruges as a location was stroke of brilliance on the part of President Xi. First, there is the name of the city itself, which President Xi used as a theme for his remarks. “In the Flemish language, Bruges means ‘bridge,’” he told the audience. “A bridge not only makes life more convenient, it can also be a symbol of communication, understanding, and friendship. I have come to Europe to build, together with our European friends, a bridge of friendship and cooperation across the Eurasian continent.”*

Even more than this explicit connection to Bruges, there is the implicit message sent by setting this speech in one of Europe’s oldest cities: that audiences must understand China’s long history if they want to understand its current policies. *Moreover, the speech was given at the College of Europe, emphasizing that the president’s message was meant for the entire continent,* not just the local audience.

*Timing is everything *

The timing of a speech is critical and, whether through luck or planning, President Xi’s speech was very well timed, indeed.

*First, Europe is slowly emerging from the recent financial crisis, and still struggling economically.* Like countries throughout the world, those in Europe are keen to attract Chinese investment. China’s enormous capital reserves allow President Xi to tantalize European leaders with the prospect of investment critical to their future prosperity. They are therefore quite receptive to his message.

*In addition, relations between some European countries and the United States made the timing of this tour fortuitous for President Xi. The relationship between China and the United States is complicated. The two countries collaborate in many areas but compete in others; in some cases, the relationship borders on hostile. Nevertheless, both countries have strong interests in Europe. Over the past year, the United States has seen relations with Europe harmed by revelations that its National Security Agency has been listening to the phone calls of European leaders, specifically German President Angela Merkel.* The relationship between the United States and Europe is extraordinarily strong, and always will be. But the Europeans undoubtedly welcomed the opportunity to explore closer relations with China as a way of sending a message to the United States; and it is strategically smart for China to take advantage of that attitude. The timing of this trip was helpful in achieving goals of both China and Europe – at America’s expense.

*Content is king *

Although setting and timing are important, in the end, it is the content of a speech that matters most. *This is where President’s Xi’s speech truly shines. His clear goal was to bridge the cultural divide and help Europeans understand China’s approach to international relations.* He did this by clearly explaining China’s long history and its current challenges.

The heart of President Xi’s speech can be found in two of the most efficient sentences I have read about China. *In one, he combines the long history of China in a sequence designed to help his audience “understand China properly.” He says, “The 5,000-year long Chinese civilization, the 170-year struggle by the Chinese people since modern times, the 90-year plus journey of the Communist Party of China, the 60-year plus development of the People’s Republic, and the 30-year plus reform and opening-up should all be taken into account.”* *He also puts his audience slightly on the defensive when he says, “The memory of foreign invasion and bullying has never been erased from the minds of the Chinese people and that explains why we cherish so dearly the life we lead today.” (As a good diplomat, he does not explain to this audience of Europeans who did the bullying.)*

*Even more powerfully*, President Xi explained the challenges he faces as the leader of China – again, in one sentence. *“In China,” he said, “over 74 million people rely on basic living allowances; each year, more than 10 million urban people will join the job market and several hundred million rural people need to be transferred to non-agricultural jobs and settle down in urban areas; more than 85 million people are living with disabilities; and more than 200 million people are still living under the poverty line set by the World Bank – roughly the population of France, Germany, and the UK combined.”*

*The scale of these challenges is unimaginable to leaders in the West.* It is understandable when President Xi says, “Economic development remains the top priority in China.” *Implicitly, he is saying to Western critics that, whatever thoughts you may have about China, consider these challenges before you judge us.*

President Xi Jinping is in the first of what is likely to be a 10 year term leading China. *In that short time, he is has quickly secured his leadership within China in ways that make him the most powerful Chinese leader since Deng Xiaoping. His performance in Europe shows that he will also be a force to be reckoned with outside of China for many years to come.*

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

_Bill Black is senior partner and global China practice lead at FleishmanHillard._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

I don't know if Xi is a great communicator or not.
But Mr Black, the author, I think you are not.

After reading your article, I cannot find how Xi is a great communicator. 
Those you highlighted in red is important. However, this is not the first time people know. We know already for long time.
This is not Xi's special words, it just so so.

I don't feel cry/hate or even get new knowledge from what Xi said in your quote.


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> The market will eventually solve this problem, and some taxes to account for externalities like pollution can help speed the process. I sincerely hope there are no wide-scale efforts to promote electric vehicle usage through government involvement in drafting standards or constructing charging grids, which is a recipe for crony capitalism and thievery from the taxpayers.



A very well said point. One thing that I have been quite interested in is the interventionalist policies of the CCP when it comes to their market sector. Well, its too early to say anything or to give any prediction(s) on my part. I wish them the best of luck and their strategy is to be admired.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Speak of the devil... get this man a US passport:

Chinese man builds his own Tesla-charging network - MarketWatch





Caixin Online

July 14, 2014, 1:47 a.m. EDT

*Chinese man builds his own Tesla-charging network*
By Wu Jing

BEIJING ( Caixin Online ) — Disappointed by a lack of recharging facilities for electric cars made by Tesla Motors Inc., one of the first Chinese owners of the company’s Model S took matters into his own hands.




ABOUT CAIXIN
Caixin is a Beijing-based media group dedicated to providing high-quality and authoritative financial and business news and information through periodicals, online and TV/video programs.
• Get the Caixin e-newsletter

Guangdong-based businessman Zong Yi started a campaign to build what he said is the first “electric-vehicle charging road” in the country, with recharging facilities in 16 cities from Beijing to Guangzhou. He paid for every recharging station along his indirect, 5,750-kilometer (3,570-mile) route himself.

What began as a way to get his car home from the dealership became a demonstration of the power of Internet-based organizing and a grassroots alternative to government-backed charging-facility projects.

When Zong, 44, took delivery of his vehicle in Beijing in the spring, he faced a problem: With recharging facilities absent outside of Beijing and Shanghai, how could he drive home to Guangzhou? His first idea was to bring a charger with him and ask to use power outlets at the hotels he stayed at along the way.

Zong quickly changed his mind. He didn’t just want to drive back home once, he wanted to set up a route that could be used by future drivers of electric cars.

Zong contacted Wu Bixuan, the Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA) executive in charge of China operations, and told her that he wanted to buy 20 recharging facilities to give away along the road to Guangzhou. He also posted notices on popular networking site Sina (NASDAQ:SINA) Weibo, China’s answer to Twitter (NYSE:TWTR) , and through the popular messaging app WeChat, seeking property owners along the route with a spare parking space near a heavy-duty electrical outlet.





Zong would then donate and install the chargers in the space and mark it on an online map of his “China Electric Road.” The owners of the parking spaces could decide whether to charge a fee or offer the service for free.

“If we install at hotels, we can handle everything on our own and avoid dealing with property management, power companies and the government,” Zong said. “Seven hours of charging costs the property owners about 30 yuan [about $5] in electricity. But if the driver has a meal or spends the night at the hotel, this can become a profit model.”

Zong got over 500 responses to his social-media campaign, so he added more conditions: four-star hotel, free parking, locations that were easy to find. He then chose spots in 16 cities.

Zong admitted the network is not without its problems. The recharging facilities can handle Tesla cars and electric cars from other companies, but their spacing — from 100 kilometers to 400 kilometers apart — is too much for most electric cars. Tesla’s Model S can travel 500 kilometers per charge.

Moreover, Zong installed slow chargers, not the newer rapid-charging stations
that both Tesla and the government are focusing on. A full charge for a Model S at one of Zong’s stations takes at least eight hours, requiring overnight stays at every stop.

Despite these shortcomings, Zong is optimistic. “If I can get through this meandering trail from Beijing to Guangzhou, I think it won’t be hard for more daring entrepreneurs to get into action,” he said.

When asked what his network cost, Zong gave an indirect answer, saying it was twice what he paid for his electric car. A new Tesla Model S costs at least 730,000 yuan.

Zong started his trip from Beijing to Guangzhou on May 25. Another person driving a Qin plug-in hybrid, the newest model from domestic car maker BYD Auto Co. (SHE:CN:002594) (HKG:HK:1211) (OTC:BYDDF) , joined him. As Zong’s car passed Tiananmen Square, it sported a banner reading: “I don’t use any gas!”

In Qingdao, a port city in Shandong about one-fourth of the way to Guangzhou, Zong parked his Tesla on a public square in the city center, attracting a crowd of curious onlookers. Later, in the central city of Wuhan, he delivered a speech at a university promoting free charging services for electric cars.

“I think I’m the best sales manager Tesla has,” he said. “There was just so much interest along the way. I must have sold at least 150 cars.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

See there's no need to worry about unfair practices. Without government subsidies electric cars aren't gonna be promoted heavily. Once this is getting more support i believe subsidies will decrease eventually.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

A very informative video, and I agree with the analysis and prescription.


----------



## TaiShang

somsak said:


> I don't know if Xi is a great communicator or not.
> But Mr Black, the author, I think you are not.
> 
> After reading your article, I cannot find how Xi is a great communicator.
> Those you highlighted in red is important. However, this is not the first time people know. We know already for long time.
> This is not Xi's special words, it just so so.
> 
> I don't feel cry/hate or even get new knowledge from what Xi said in your quote.



Thanks for the input. 

This article is obviously not to give certain scientific information but share an observation. _FleishmanHillard _specializes in public relations and integrated marketing and the author seems to be impressed by how the whole state visit was packaged and presented. 

It is only relatively-speaking since there must not be a uniform way of presenting diverse interests in diverse contexts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

LeveragedBuyout said:


> A very informative video, and I agree with the analysis and prescription.




1. This has been talked about for ages now: Transform the economy in terms of the value each unit of production creates.

2. Distribute the created wealth more evenly and efficiently across the social strata.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

TaiShang said:


> 1. This has been talked about for ages now: Transform the economy in terms of the value each unit of production creates.
> 
> 2. Distribute the created wealth more evenly and efficiently across the social strata.



The difference is that under the reforms proposed in the video, "state capitalism" goes away.


----------



## Pangu

Hitting the right note at the right time. Deng was another who communicated well during his overseas travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I have really high hopes for the new Chinese leadership. 

The next 10 years are going to be absolutely VITAL for us, it will be a period of transition, and thus prone to dangerous instability. But if we can overcome that, then we will be sitting on a very solid foundation.

The next 10 years may be one of the most important decades in modern Chinese history.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I have really high hopes for the new Chinese leadership.
> 
> The next 10 years are going to be absolutely VITAL for us, it will be a period of transition, and thus prone to dangerous instability. But if we can overcome that, then we will be sitting on a very solid foundation.
> 
> The next 10 years may be one of the most important decades in modern Chinese history.



He's exactly what China needs, throwing big tigers into cages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dlclong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Finding Your “Comfort Zone”: A Guide to Industrial Parks in the Yangtze River Delta (Part 1)*

Posted on July 15, 2014 by China Briefing

By Rainy Yao

SHANGHAI — The Yangtze River Delta (YRD) Economic Region, comprised of 16 cities (i.e., Shanghai, Nanjing, Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Yangzhou, Zhenjiang, Nantong, Taizhou, Hangzhou, Ningbo, Huzhou, Jiaxing, Shaoxing, Zhoushan and Taizhou) in Zhejiang and Jiangsu provinces, is the largest megaregion in the world. In 2010, the State Council released the “Yangtze River Delta Regional Plan,” promoting the YRD as a key international gateway for the Asia-Pacific region, as well as an important global center for the modern service and manufacturing industries. The Plan establishes a target per capita GDP in the region of RMB110,000 by 2020.

Over its four years of development, the YRD Economic Region has taken a leading role in China’s economy. In 2013, the region’s GDP was close to RMB10 trillion, accounting for 17.2 percent of national GDP. Attracted by potential revenues and preferential policies, more and more foreign investors have chosen to establish their businesses in the YRD, especially in its many development zones. But given that these zones vary in terms of the tax policies and investment environments they can provide, it can be hard to tell which is right for your business. In this two part article, we compare five major types of development zones in the YRD to help foreign investors find the best fit for their specific industry.






*
1. Economic and Technological Development Zones* (ETDZ) can be divided into four types based on their specific emphasis, namely technology-intensive industries and emerging industries; export and international trade; tourism and service industry; and cooperation between Chinese and foreign countries. Some ETDZs also include high-tech industrial development zones, export processing zones or bonded zones. The preferential policies offered in ETDZs include：


Resident FIEs shall be subject to a corporate income tax (CIT) rate of 15 percent. FIEs with an operation period of more than 10 years will be exempt from CIT for two years starting from the first profitable year, and taxed at a half rate in the three years following.
Exemptions and reductions of municipal income tax (MIT) shall be decided by the local government.
The profit gained by Sino-foreign joint ventures shall be exempt from remittance tax when remitted abroad by the foreign party.
Raw materials, spare parts, components and packaging materials required by enterprises in bonded zones for the processing of export goods shall be exempt from customs duty and imports tax.
Example: Approved in 1993, the Hangzhou Economic & Technological Development Area (HEDA) is the only national-level development zone in China which includes an industrial park, a high concentration of colleges and universities, and an export processing zone. Pillar industries include equipment manufacturing, electronic information industry, bio-pharmaceutical industry and food & beverage industry.

*2. High-Tech Industrial Development Zones* (HTDZ) are designed for the commercialization of research and specific technology-heavy industries, namely IT, electronics, pharmaceuticals and new materials. Compared with ETDZs, enterprises set up in an HTDZ receive more incentives for innovation, making this type of zone an attractive option for high-tech industries. Preferential policies are as follows:

_Corporate Income Tax_ (CIT):



A CIT rate of 15 percent applies to eligible high-tech companies. Foreign-invested manufacturing enterprises with an operating period of more than 10 years will be exempt from CIT for the first two years of operations, and eligible for a 50-percent reduction for the 3 years of operations following the enterprise’s first profitable year.
Eligible high-tech FIEs can extend the five-year CIT exemption and reduction (10 percent of CIT) period for an additional three years.
Enterprises with a large output value of export products (more than 70 percent of product output value) shall be subject to a CIT rate of 10 percent in the year after the CIT exemption and reduction period.
Foreign investors reinvesting profit earned from an FIE for a term of no less than 5 years are eligible for up to a 40 percent refund on CIT paid on the re-investment. If the investment is made into operating or expanding an export production enterprise or advanced technology enterprise, the investor is entitled to a full refund on CIT paid on the re-investment.
FIEs eligible for a CIT rate of 15 percent shall also be exempt from MIT. Other foreign-invested manufacturing enterprises shall be exempt from MIT during the CIT exemption and reduction period.

_Value-added Tax_ (VAT): Foreign-invested manufacturing enterprises who sell finished goods overseas shall be exempt from VAT.

_Tariffs: _Raw materials or semi-finished goods shall be exempt from import tariffs and import-related VAT.

Example: Established in 1992, the Changzhou National Hi-Tech District (CND) is home to over 5,000 manufacturing facilities including more than 1,300 foreign-invested enterprises (FIE). Pillar industries include equipment manufacturing, chemical & new materials and emerging industries. Unlike other HTDZs, the CND also features an automotive parts, accessories and tools industry.

Between the two types of zones, HTDZs offer a more sophisticated package of tax exemptions and reductions than ETDZs. To be eligible for these, however, it is necessary that an enterprise’s business scope be sufficiently technology-heavy to qualify for entry to an HTDZ.

In Part 2 of this article, we expand our horizons beyond manufacturing zones and into the realm of imports/exports and logistics, including a look at China’s export processing zones, free trade zones and bonded logistics zones.

- See more at: Finding Your “Comfort Zone”: A Guide to Industrial Parks in the Yangtze River Delta (Part 1) | China Briefing News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

A nice short article to summarize the situation in China. Why is everyone nervous about the economy, why does China need to reform/rebalance, and what are the risks.

China and the cost of stimulus | FT Alphaville

*China and the cost of stimulus*
David Keohane Comment |

Compare and contrast time. First Nomura, on China’s June credit and money growth data which grew at their fastest pace in three months in June:

M2 growth rose more than expected to 14.7% y-o-y from 13.4% on policy easing, and new total social financing also rose strongly to higher-than-expected RMB1.97trn in June from RMB1.40trn, largely led by off-balance sheet credit.

Stronger money and credit data are positive for short-term growth, but the renewed pick up in off-balance sheet credit raises a longer-term concern – if this is the start of another major upswing in TSF led by a less regulated shadow financing sector, it raises the risk of a sharper slowdown further out.

We continue to expect real GDP growth to stay at 7.4% y-o-y in Q2, unchanged from Q1, and also expect government to ease policies further in Q3, which should help growth to rebound slightly to 7.5% y-o-y in Q3 and 7.6% in Q4.​
Then Peking University’s Michael Pettis, in his latest note:

Beijing can manage a rapidly declining pace of credit creation, which must inevitably result in much slower although healthier GDP growth. Or Beijing can allow enough credit growth to prevent a further slowdown but, once the perpetual rolling-over of bad loans absorbs most of the country’s loan creation capacity, it will lose control of growth altogether and growth will collapse.

The choice, in other words, is not between hard landing and soft landing. China will either choose a “long landing”, in which growth rates drop sharply but in a controlled way such that unemployment remains reasonable even as GDP growth drops to 3% or less, or it will choose what analysts will at first hail as a soft landing – a few years of continued growth of 6-7% – followed by a collapse in growth and soaring unemployment.

A “soft landing” would, in this case, simply be a prelude to a very serious and destabilizing contraction in growth. Rather than hail the soft landing as a signal that Beijing is succeeding in managing the economic adjustment, it should be seen as an indication that Beijing has not been able to implement the reforms that it knows it must implement. A “soft landing” should increase our fear of a subsequent “hard landing”. It is not an alternative.​Pettis’s point is that what could be construed as good news coming out of China is really nothing of the sort. All you are getting is a continued reliance on a unsustainable model.

Now, assuming that is the case above — and, as ING’s Tim Condon says, it’s probably worth waiting for another month before drawing that conclusion since seasonal factors might be warping the numbers — you have two broad ways of looking at it.

One, it’s business as usual and China will continue along a path of investment driven growth until they no longer can. Or two, this is China’s reform minded leadershipgiving due deference to danger in the property market while throwing sops to the elites they are up against in attempting to rebalance the economy.

If you buy Pettis’s argument, you’ll hope it’s the latter. For the record, he “would give two chances out of three that Beijing will manage an orderly “long landing”, in which growth rates continue to drop sharply but without major social disruption or a collapse in the economy.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

LeveragedBuyout said:


> A nice short article to summarize the situation in China. Why is everyone nervous about the economy, why does China need to reform/rebalance, and what are the risks.
> 
> China and the cost of stimulus | FT Alphaville
> 
> *China and the cost of stimulus*
> David Keohane Comment |
> 
> Compare and contrast time. First Nomura, on China’s June credit and money growth data which grew at their fastest pace in three months in June:
> 
> M2 growth rose more than expected to 14.7% y-o-y from 13.4% on policy easing, and new total social financing also rose strongly to higher-than-expected RMB1.97trn in June from RMB1.40trn, largely led by off-balance sheet credit.
> 
> Stronger money and credit data are positive for short-term growth, but the renewed pick up in off-balance sheet credit raises a longer-term concern – if this is the start of another major upswing in TSF led by a less regulated shadow financing sector, it raises the risk of a sharper slowdown further out.
> 
> We continue to expect real GDP growth to stay at 7.4% y-o-y in Q2, unchanged from Q1, and also expect government to ease policies further in Q3, which should help growth to rebound slightly to 7.5% y-o-y in Q3 and 7.6% in Q4.​
> Then Peking University’s Michael Pettis, in his latest note:
> 
> Beijing can manage a rapidly declining pace of credit creation, which must inevitably result in much slower although healthier GDP growth. Or Beijing can allow enough credit growth to prevent a further slowdown but, once the perpetual rolling-over of bad loans absorbs most of the country’s loan creation capacity, it will lose control of growth altogether and growth will collapse.
> 
> The choice, in other words, is not between hard landing and soft landing. China will either choose a “long landing”, in which growth rates drop sharply but in a controlled way such that unemployment remains reasonable even as GDP growth drops to 3% or less, or it will choose what analysts will at first hail as a soft landing – a few years of continued growth of 6-7% – followed by a collapse in growth and soaring unemployment.
> 
> A “soft landing” would, in this case, simply be a prelude to a very serious and destabilizing contraction in growth. Rather than hail the soft landing as a signal that Beijing is succeeding in managing the economic adjustment, it should be seen as an indication that Beijing has not been able to implement the reforms that it knows it must implement. A “soft landing” should increase our fear of a subsequent “hard landing”. It is not an alternative.​Pettis’s point is that what could be construed as good news coming out of China is really nothing of the sort. All you are getting is a continued reliance on a unsustainable model.
> 
> Now, assuming that is the case above — and, as ING’s Tim Condon says, it’s probably worth waiting for another month before drawing that conclusion since seasonal factors might be warping the numbers — you have two broad ways of looking at it.
> 
> One, it’s business as usual and China will continue along a path of investment driven growth until they no longer can. Or two, this is China’s reform minded leadershipgiving due deference to danger in the property market while throwing sops to the elites they are up against in attempting to rebalance the economy.
> 
> If you buy Pettis’s argument, you’ll hope it’s the latter. For the record, he “would give two chances out of three that Beijing will manage an orderly “long landing”, in which growth rates continue to drop sharply but without major social disruption or a collapse in the economy.”



Just another 'China collapse' article.

Just one of about 1 million that have proven to be dead wrong for the past 40 years.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Beidou2020 said:


> Just another 'China collapse' article.
> 
> Just one of about 1 million that have proven to be dead wrong for the past 40 years.



You clearly didn't even bother to read the article. To save yourself (and me) time in the future, please consider adding me to your ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> A very informative video, and I agree with the analysis and prescription.



00:37, this professor is very correct, his point is in 1990s China took steps to force up the savings by constraining the growth of consumption, and then allocating these savings to investments. 

Deposit rate was very low since 1996, but people had to keep their money in the 4 state owned banks, because lack of threat of new entrants (the government policy and capital requirement and regulation was very strict). I think at that time those banks were performing some government functions, strictly speaking, they are not real commercial banks. They, on the behalf of government, lend the money mostly to state owned manufacturing companies, to secure and maintain the economy growth. So, people's income was low, even until now. The economy grows by sacrificing people's earning. That's why our consumption percentage of GDP is low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Beidou2020 said:


> Just another 'China collapse' article.
> 
> Just one of about 1 million that have proven to be dead wrong for the past 40 years.



The problem is China's universities are hiring pro western, liberal minded professors to teach the young people. They need to stop hiring fortune telling economics professor like Michael Pettis and I'm sure others too.

Feeding poison into the minds of the young students is never a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Jlaw said:


> The problem is China's universities are hiring pro western, liberal minded professors to teach the young people. They need to stop hiring fortune telling economics professor like Michael Pettis and I'm sure others too.
> 
> Feeding poison into the minds of the young students is never a good thing.



I've lost patience with Beidou's and your posts, to be honest--you two continuously and mindlessly reply to imaginary insults to China that are not present in the post. If you had read the article properly, you would have noticed in the conclusion that the "pro western, liberal minded professor" concluded that it was likely that China would successfully make the transition to the next stage of development.

I'm going to save all of us from wasting our time further by adding you two to my ignore list. Nothing personal, just business. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Jlaw said:


> The problem is China's universities are hiring pro western, liberal minded professors to teach the young people. They need to stop hiring fortune telling economics professor like Michael Pettis and I'm sure others too.
> 
> Feeding poison into the minds of the young students is never a good thing.



100% agree with you. Those anti-Chinese professors should be fired from all Chinese universities. CPC is making a grave mistake in allow pro-western and anti-Chinese scum from teaching young Chinese minds.



Edison Chen said:


> 00:37, this professor is very correct, his point is in 1990s China took steps to force up the savings by constraining the growth of consumption, and then allocating these savings to investments.
> 
> Deposit rate was very low since 1996, but people had to keep their money in the 4 state owned banks, because lack of threat of new entrants (the government policy and capital requirement and regulation was very strict). I think at that time those banks were performing some government functions, strictly speaking, they are not real commercial banks. They, on the behalf of government, lend the money mostly to state owned manufacturing companies, to secure and maintain the economy growth. So, people's income was low, even until now. The economy grows by sacrificing people's earning. That's why our consumption percentage of GDP is low.



The consumption % is low because Chinese government calculates certain things that should be part of consumption as investment. Other countries count those as consumption so their consumption % is higher than China. A lot of housing related things are considered as investment whereas the rest of the world consider them consumption. If you counted the same way as the rest of the world, Chinese consumption would be over 50% of GDP.

China is the 2nd largest consumer market in the world and because of that low consumption %, people think China don't consume.


----------



## Edison Chen

Beidou2020 said:


> The consumption % is low because Chinese government calculates certain things that should be part of consumption as investment. Other countries count those as consumption so their consumption % is higher than China. A lot of housing related things are considered as investment whereas the rest of the world consider them consumption. If you counted the same way as the rest of the world, Chinese consumption would be over 50% of GDP.
> 
> China is the 2nd largest consumer market in the world and because of that low consumption %, people think China don't consume.



Yep, housing expenditure is a consumption, not an investment activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Asia stocks manage muted cheer for China growth| Reuters

(Reuters) - Asian stocks held stubbornly steady on Wednesday after China reported economic growth that was just ahead of market expectations, enough to prompt a sigh of relief from investors, but little else.

China's economy expanded by 2.0 percent in the second quarter from the previous quarter, taking annual growth to 7.5 percent. Retail sales and industrial output were either in line with forecasts or slightly higher.

The data confirmed the Asian giant had stabilised after a shaky start to the year but still left the global outlook cloudy, particularly given recent weakness in the euro zone.

"The GDP figure is in line with our expectation, but the underlying momentum and recovery is still at a fragile state, especially given the property market correction," said Chang Jian, an analyst at Barclays based in Hong Kong.

"The recovery is quite dependent on the government support."

MSCI's broadest index of Asia-Pacific shares outside Japan was down 0.1 percent while Japan's Nikkei barely budged.

Markets in China managed only a muted cheer and the Shanghai index dipped 0.1 percent.

Wall Street had provided scant direction after investors gave a muddled reaction to testimony from Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen.

Yellen reiterated that the U.S. labour market was far from healthy and signalled the Fed would keep monetary policy loose until hiring and wage data show the effects of the financial crisis are "completely gone".

Yet bond investors fixed on a comment that rates could rise more quickly should the labour market continue to improve at a rapid pace, and shoved up short-term Treasury yields.

The latest U.S. economic news was generally upbeat as a solid rise in core retail sales in June combining with upward revisions to past months led analysts to nudge up estimates for economic growth in the second quarter.

The Dow ended up a bare 0.03 percent, while the S&P 500 lost 0.19 percent and the Nasdaq dropped 0.54 percent.

High-flying social media and biotechnology shares took a hit after the Fed singled out the valuation of the sector as "substantially stretched."

But there was some brighter news for the tech sector as chipmaker Intel jumped more than 4 percent after beating estimates.

EURO BLUES

JPMorgan Chase & Co and Goldman Sachs outperformed after reporting strong results. JPMorgan finished up 3.5 percent and was the biggest gainer on the Dow.

The contrast to Europe was stark as banking shares were sideswiped when Portugal's Banco Espirito Santo slumped 17.5 percent to a fresh record low. Traders blamed concerns over the bank's Angolan loan portfolio and the sale of a stake at a low price by the bank's founding family on Monday.

Also not helping was the ZEW survey showing German analyst and investor morale dropped in July for a seventh straight month to its lowest level since December 2012.

European shares ended down 0.4 percent, while the euro took collateral damage and fell to $1.3567.

The single currency also took a mauling from the pound, which jumped when UK inflation surprised with a high reading, stoking speculation for interest rates to rise this year.

The euro sank to a two-year trough at 79.08 pence, while sterling made a six-year peak on the dollar at $1.7191. The U.S. currency still managed to gain elsewhere and its index edged up to a three-week high at 80.416.

An early mover in Asia was the New Zealand dollar, which slid to $0.8714 after the country reported softer-than-expected inflation.

In commodity markets, gold fell back to $1,295.96 an ounce and further away from last week's peak at $1,345.

Oil prices extended their recent decline as rising Libyan supplies and downbeat economic data from Europe sharpened concerns the global market was heading into a near-term glut.

World oil prices have been falling for three weeks now as traders shift their focus from violence in Iraq and Libya to weak global fundamentals.

Brent futures lost another 18 cents to $105.84 a barrel, having shed over a dollar on Tuesday. U.S. crude futures recouped a little of their losses to be up 23 cents at $100.19 a barrel.

(Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

I will probably post this qualification in front of every Chinese economy post I make to avoid misunderstandings. The purpose of this post is not to insult China or predict its downfall. This post identifies some of the imbalances in China's economy and the repercussions of such an imbalance (in this case, a potential trade war and non-performing loans due to lack of profitability). These kinds of articles help answer the question, "if China's system of state capitalism has done so well until now, why are so many calling for reform and rebalancing?"

Needless to say, I set up a US economy sticky in the Americas section, so please feel free to post similar analysis about the United States if you feel identifying such issues will help us fix our own economy. That said:

Pain Spreads From China’s Excess Production - China Real Time Report - WSJ









July 16, 2014, 10:30 AM HKT
*Pain Spreads From China’s Excess Production*






A worker cut steel bars at a steel plant in Ganyu, Jiangsu province.
Reuters
China’s problem with bloated production is ricocheting around the world.

China is producing too much steel, plate glass, chemicals, solar panels and other goods for the domestic market, and usually exports the excess at cut-rate prices. That creates big problems for China’s competitors, who have to cut their prices to compete, slashing profits for everyone. Back in China, producers find cheap loans to keep producing and exporting. That risks inflating China’s credit bubble further – making China’s economy ever-more vulnerable to downturns – and adds even more manufacturing capacity.

There are winners here, of course: consumers, like car and appliance buyers, who may benefit from the lower costs of steel, glass and chemicals used to build consumer goods. But for producers and policymakers, it means tough decisions about how to keep the pain from spreading and putting more companies – and free trade – at risk.





“China is creating a glut of supply and hurting the profitability of the global industry,” says Anthony DeCarvalho, a senior economist at the Organization of Economic Cooperation and Development, referring to the global steel industry. “It also may be displacing more efficient producers” outside China who can’t compete with subsidized Chinese production, he adds, and go bust.

Faced with such a challenge, many nations resort to trade sanctions, tacking huge charges on Chinese imports.

China’s vast excess capacity makes it the biggest target of such sanctions. Global Trade Alert, a trade research group headquartered in London, looked for The Wall Street Journal at six sectors marked by excess capacity in China: steel, aluminum, cement, plate glass, wind turbines and solar energy components. Of all the trade sanctions cases brought since Jan. 2009 in these industries, China was the sanctions-target 75% of the time.

Overall, China was the target of global sanctions about 46% of the time during the same period, Global Trade Alert found. The U.S. was dinged 34% of the time and the European Union 43%. (The numbers add up to more than 100% because trade sanctions often target multiple countries.)

Trade restrictions deepen tensions among trading partners and can, in some cases, lead to trade wars. In the U.S. and other democracies, such restrictions help turn China into the sinister face of globalization, at least in the court of public opinion.

“China continually seeks to evade the trade laws and identify new opportunities to ship dumped and subsidized products into the U.S.,” charges Michael Wessel, a member of Congress’s U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission, and a consultant to the U.S. steel industry.

In a statement to The Wall Street Journal, China’s Ministry of Information and Industry Technology said China’s steel exports, including those to the U.S., abide by the World Trade Organization rules. China’s steel overwhelmingly feeds the domestic market, the ministry said, with only 8% of China’s crude steel shipped overseas. “There is no dumping taking place,” the ministry said. (“Dumping” is selling at below-market prices.)

Steel is especially politicized, in part because there are few large multinational steel producers to temper nationalist sentiments in individual countries. According to Global Trade Alert, between 1995 and 2013, 28.5% of all anti-dumping trade cases brought globally involved steel, by far the largest sector hit by such suits. China was the target of 35% of the cases, making it number one by a wide margin.

“Steel is at the center of trade controversy,” says Scott Kennedy, a China specialist at Indiana University.

According to OECD data, the global steel industry can produce 555 million more tons of steel than consumers need. Of that, China accounts for about 37% of the excess capacity.

*More In Steel*

China Considers Opening Up Its Steel Industry to Foreign Control
Electricity, Steel Hint at Economic Uptick in China
China Iron-Ore Imports Breaking Records Even as Steel Output Slows
Beijing Lays Siege to China’s Steel Output
5 Things to Watch in China's Resources Sector in 2014
With so many of the world’s factories running at low, inefficient rates of production, prices and profits have dropped. In China, the average price of steel fell by one-fourth between 2011 and Feb. 2014, according Chinese government statistics, about the same percentage decline as import prices for steel in the U.S.

If anything, the global glut may get deeper. That’s because other nations, including India, Vietnam, Iran and Saudi Arabia have followed China’s example of trying to build big national steel industries.

Even so, China’s production increases still dwarf any other nation. Between 2012 and 2015, China should account for about 40% of the world’s increased steel-making capacity, the OECD estimates, despite Beijing’s efforts to scale back excess production.

The OECD is trying to get a handle on the overcapacity issue, especially in defining more precisely what counts as excess. But the OECD can’t force nations to make adjustments to their industrial production.

That likely means more frustration ahead.

“A lot of policy makers and steel producers say China doesn’t have any competitive advantage in the raw materials” used to make steel, says Mr. DeCarvalho, the OECD economist. “Their companies aren’t making money. So why do we see more investment in plans in China?”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

_China is producing too much steel, plate glass, chemicals, solar panels and other goods for the domestic market, and usually exports the excess at cut-rate prices._

I've been following this topic always, it's true China has overproduced raw materials, State Council also has promulgate regulations to restrict excess production capacity. It's due to the boom of real estate. Now real estate market chills, the material demand is not that high. So China is exporting infrastructure projects to India, Africa and some European countries, to avoid loss and earn an return. China will also restart to build more railway and highway, to "consume" the over capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Growth unaffected by restructuring*

By Xin Zhiming (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2014-07-16 10:38





Missing its whole-year growth target, the Chinese economy still proved resilient after it expanded by 7.4 percent year-on-year in the first half of this year.

The growth, which is at par with the first-quarter reading, has been achieved against the backdrop of the country's ongoing economic restructuring - which has had an inevitable adverse effect on growth - and its refusal to rely on large-scale stimulus programs to generate growth. In other words, the country has made a successful first step in shaking off the old growth pattern built on easy monetary expansion and unrestrained stimulus.

Admittedly, China is yet to be fully weaned off any stimulus given the unfavorable domestic and international economic climate. It has had to take a slew of mini-stimulus measures to combat the economic slowdown caused by the depressing property market and weak international demand. It has increased investment in infrastructure and rebuilding of shanty towns, cut taxes for small enterprises, lowered the threshold for private companies to enter some previously monopolized sectors and reduced reserve requirement rates for financial institutions servicing small and rural enterprises.

Alongside those small-scale stimulus measures, China has moderately eased its monetary and fiscal stance, as reflected in the significant increases in new yuan loans and government spending in June. The banks made 1.08 trillion yuan ($174 billion) of new yuan loans in June, much more than the market has expected. The country's fiscal expenditure surged by 26.1 percent year-on-year while its fiscal revenues rose by only 8.8 percent in the same month.

As it takes stimulus measures to shore up the slowing economy, China has refrained from intervening with the market to shore up the economy. Although the property sector is slowing down, for example, it has been resolved to allow the market forces to play a decisive role in the price corrections of the industry.

In line with such a market-oriented stance, the central government has significantly reduced its administrative power in approving business-related projects, which is set to improve the easiness of doing business in China.

It has also made more efforts to protect intellectual property rights and encourage corporate innovation and technological upgrading, which helps China's drive to make its economy more innovation- and technology-driven.

While such measures targeted at long-term growth sustainability inevitably weaken short-term growth momentum, the June data show that China is capable of striking a balance between restructuring and maintaining stable growth.

Neither the first-half GDP growth of 7.4 percent or the first-quarter reading of 7.5 percent is exceptional. But as Premier Li Keqiang has said, it is acceptable so long as it does not deviate too far from the country's growth target of 7.5 percent for this year.

With growth stabilized, policymakers will have more room to tackle the challenge of deleveraging and restructuring.

With the economic fundamentals yet to improve substantially, however, policymakers could meet a bigger challenge in the second half, when the weakening real estate sector could constitute a heavier drag on China's growth prospects. Policymakers should continue to walk on the tightrope and get well-prepared for contingencies.

If they do not want to resort to large-scale stimulus to keep the economy going, then they must take more forceful measures to reduce the financial burdens of the corporate sector. They can help guide down the general interest rates of loans and continue to cut taxes so that the enterprises can become more resilient when the overall economy sours as a result of the real estate woes.

Growth unaffected by restructuring - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

LeveragedBuyout's standard qualification: The purpose of this post is not to insult China or predict its downfall. This post identifies some of the imbalances in China's economy and the repercussions of such imbalances. These kinds of articles help answer the question, "if China's system of state capitalism has done so well until now, why are so many calling for reform and rebalancing?"

Needless to say, I set up a US economy sticky in the Americas section, so please feel free to post similar analysis about the United States if you feel identifying such issues will help us fix our own economy. That said:

Guest post: China has the world’s best consumer story – beyondbrics - Blogs - FT.com

*Guest post: China has the world’s best consumer story*
Jul 16, 2014 5:25pmby guest writer
00
_By Andy Rothman, Matthews International Capital Management_

Statistics announced on Wednesday do much to challenge the view that sub-par Chinese consumer spending is to blame for the sluggish rebalancing of the world’s second largest economy away from an over-reliance on investment. For too long this opinion has obscured the crucial truth that China is actually host to the world’s best consumer story.

Real retail sales rose 10.7 per cent in June and 10.8 per cent in the first half of this year, compared to the year earlier period. The strong momentum of this spending springs from solid foundations, with real urban household disposable income rising 7.1 per cent, up from 6.5 per cent a year ago.

The first half numbers build on a strong consumer performance since 2011, since when China’s annual increase in consumer spending has outstripped that of the US, Germany and Japan in both value and percentage terms (see chart).




Source: Matthews International Capital Management

There was also evidence in Wednesday’s statistics that China’s rebalancing is underway (see chart), with consumer spending contributing a greater share (54.4 per cent) to GDP growth than investment (48.5 per cent). Net exports were a -2.9 per cent drag.




Source: Matthews International Capital Management

Dimensions of the consumer boomA glance at some of the detail of the consumer boom adds depth to the theme. Sales of laptops, for example, rose 7.1 per cent last year by value. That was down from a 24.5 per cent growth rate in 2007, as almost every aspect of the Chinese economy is growing more slowly, in part because the base has grown so large. But Chinese bought 24.4m laptops last year, more than double the 10m sold at the faster growth rate six years earlier.

By comparison, 17m laptops were sold last year in the U.S., and sales by value fell 11.8 per cent.

Apparel sales rose 8.2 per cent last year in China, to 36.6bn units. In contrast, apparel sales in the U.S. rose 2.2 per cent last year to 17.1bn units. Chinese consumers bought 64.2 million air conditioners last year, up in value by 11 per cent, while air conditioner sales in the U.S. rose 7.7 per cent to 7.8m units.

So why does China’s consumer spending get a bad press?Analysts who worry about consumption in China do not pay much attention to the data described. They focus instead on the low share of household consumption in GDP, and worry how far the economy can be “rebalanced” towards consumption. But this is to miss important messages in the data.

The reason that household consumption is a small share of China’s GDP is not because consumption is weak. On the contrary, as we have just outlined, Chinese consumers have experienced dramatic income growth and have been spending freely.

Private consumption is a small share of GDP because the Communist Party has over the past decade dramatically ramped up its spending on public infrastructure. Infrastructure has accounted for about one-third of overall investment, which has grown even faster than consumption and has been the lead driver of GDP growth.

By building out in one decade the modern infrastructure that the U.S. took a century to create, the Party pushed GDP growth up into double digits, with most of that growth coming from investment, squeezing out the share of GDP (or GDP growth) that could come from private consumption.

In other words, the “problem” was not due to weak household consumption: it was because fixed-asset investment (FAI) boomed as the Party built basic infrastructure, manufacturers modernized and construction of privately-owned urban housing was permitted for the first time. FAI rose at an average annual pace of 25.8% from 2003-11, compared to a 12.5% rate from 1995-02.

So, will rebalancing continue?For those waiting for a sustainable “rebalancing” process to begin, that day has arrived. China’s transition away from investment-led growth is already underway: after rising at a roughly 25 per cent pace for nine years through 2011, FAI growth has been slowing, and this year is likely to increase by about 16-18 per cent. This slower year on year FAI growth is inevitable, as so much as already been built and the base has become so large, meaning that GDP growth will also continue to decelerate, from 10.4 per cent in 2010 to 7.7 per cent in 2012 and 2013, to our forecast of 7-7.5 per cent this year and 5-6 per cent in 2020.





Source: Matthews International Capital Management
With GDP growth and FAI both slowing while consumption remains robust, the investment share of GDP will begin to decline and the consumption share will rise. But for investors, there is no reason to wait for that process to play out. China is already a fantastic consumption story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

A great comparison, @LeveragedBuyout , thanks for this.


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> LeveragedBuyout's standard qualification: The purpose of this post is not to insult China or predict its downfall. This post identifies some of the imbalances in China's economy and the repercussions of such imbalances. These kinds of articles help answer the question, "if China's system of state capitalism has done so well until now, why are so many calling for reform and rebalancing?"
> Needless to say, I set up a US economy sticky in the Americas section, so please feel free to post similar analysis about the United States if you feel identifying such issues will help us fix our own economy. That said:



The economy growth of China is always accompanied by continuous top level design and experimental reform . The process of development is exactly the process of reform. Welcome to post China economy related news! Feel free to discuss! 



LeveragedBuyout said:


> The first half numbers build on a strong consumer performance since 2011, since when China’s annual increase in consumer spending has outstripped that of the US, Germany and Japan in both value and percentage terms (see chart).



Why Japan's consumption drops drastically? What happened in 2013...



LeveragedBuyout said:


> By building out in one decade the modern infrastructure that the U.S. took a century to create, the Party pushed GDP growth up into double digits, with most of that growth coming from investment, squeezing out the share of GDP (or GDP growth) that could come from private consumption.



The US economy performs in a laissez faire environment along with the fluctuations of economic cycle, the market adapts itself to this boom, recession, recovery cycle. China is different, one of the government's primary responsibility is to carry out economy plan, if the governor is unable to maintain a good record of fiscal revenue, infrastructure built or GDP growth, he can't get promoted. That's the important reason we push investment so high, but now public debt is rising, China's calling for structural reform. 

Anyway, thanks to the infrastructure, the cost of freight is lowered, the inventory turnover gets higher, the operating cycle is shortened, the expense reduced.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> The reason that household consumption is a small share of China’s GDP is not because consumption is weak. On the contrary, as we have just outlined, Chinese consumers have experienced dramatic income growth and have been spending freely



In China, quite a few people buy apartment for investment, even if it's for consuming, it's still risky to pour all money on a single fixed asset. The more you spent on housing, the less available for other consumption. I would rather apply for an auto mortgage than home loan. The installment payment every month is a heavy burden for common Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> The economy growth of China is always accompanied by continuous top level design and experimental reform . The process of development is exactly the process of reform. Welcome to post China economy related news! Feel free to discuss!



Thanks for your kind words. Some Chinese users seem to have misunderstood my intent, but a lot of them are now on my ignore list anyway, so perhaps the disclaimer isn't necessary.





Edison Chen said:


> Why Japan's consumption drops drastically? What happened in 2013...



Not sure. It might be because of the dramatic depreciation of the yen, which caused imports to become more expensive, and thus significantly reduced consumption. @Nihonjin1051 , what are your thoughts on this?





Edison Chen said:


> The US economy performs in a laissez faire environment along with the fluctuations of economic cycle, the market adapts itself to this boom, recession, recovery cycle. China is different, one of the government's primary responsibility is to carry out economy plan, if the governor is unable to maintain a good record of fiscal revenue, infrastructure built or GDP growth, he can't get promoted. That's the important reason we push investment so high, but now public debt is rising, China's calling for structural reform.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the infrastructure, the cost of freight is lowered, the inventory turnover gets higher, the operating cycle is shortened, the expense reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> In China, quite a few people buy apartment for investment, even if it's for consuming, it's still risky to pour all money on a single fixed asset. The more you spent on housing, the less available for other consumption. I would rather apply for an auto mortgage than home loan. The installment payment every month is a heavy burden for common Chinese.



No doubt about it, the CCP has done a superb job by focusing on infrastructure investment, both reducing friction costs and also raising the potential growth rate of GDP. It's natural for that level of investment to decline, now that most of it has been built out.

Housing definitely remains a risk, but the PBOC seems to have it under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

What foreign imports do Japanese consumers buy?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

terranMarine said:


> What foreign imports do Japanese consumers buy?



The majority of imports are commodities (especially energy). food, machinery, chemicals.


----------



## terranMarine

LeveragedBuyout said:


> The majority of imports are commodities (especially energy). food, machinery, chemicals.



If foreign imports became drastically expensive because of depreciation i can understand household would spend less on buying imported food yet the graph shows a heavy decrease in consumption. Does that mean Japanese companies would order less machineries/chemicals? I think Japanese tax also increased perhaps it contributed to the massive decline in consumption.


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Not sure. It might be because of the dramatic depreciation of the yen, which caused imports to become more expensive, and thus significantly reduced consumption. @Nihonjin1051 , what are your thoughts on this?



Hi @LeveragedBuyout and @Edison Chen , 

The 2013 fiscal year actually saw a modest increase in Japan's consumption, but the introduction of Abe's proposal to increase the consumption tax in 2013 may have a minor affect in consumer buying. The plan is to raise consumer taxes by 5 percentage points. I personally believe that this may have an adverse effect, something that the Government wants to avoid, which is a lower inflation rate. 

Tho there are projections that indicate a target increase in private consumption; i remain rather weary. I am against any tax increases, be it on corporations and for the individual citizen. 

Here is a projection graph by Credit Suisse's:







And let's take a look at the VAT tax burden:





The Elephant in Japan’s Room: The Consumption Tax | The Financialist


@LeveragedBuyout , what is your view on corporate taxes, consumption taxes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

terranMarine said:


> If foreign imports became drastically expensive because of depreciation i can understand household would spend less on buying imported food yet the graph shows a heavy decrease in consumption. Does that mean Japanese companies would order less machineries/chemicals? I think Japanese tax also increased perhaps it contributed to the massive decline in consumption.



I believe the VAT increase came into effect this year, which usually results in consumers bringing forward purchases, so I think the VAT increase probably supported consumption in 2013, not suppressed it.

Yes to your question: rising prices means less consumption, so Japanese companies would be equally affected and consume less energy/machinery/chemicals, just as households would spend less on energy and food.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hi @LeveragedBuyout and @Edison Chen ,
> 
> The 2013 fiscal year actually saw a modest increase in Japan's consumption, but the introduction of Abe's proposal to increase the consumption tax in 2013 may have a minor affect in consumer buying. The plan is to raise consumer taxes by 5 percentage points. I personally believe that this may have an adverse effect, something that the Government wants to avoid, which is a lower inflation rate.
> 
> Tho there are projections that indicate a target increase in private consumption; i remain rather weary. I am against any tax increases, be it on corporations and for the individual citizen.
> 
> Here is a projection graph by Credit Suisse's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's take a look at the VAT tax burden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elephant in Japan’s Room: The Consumption Tax | The Financialist
> 
> 
> @LeveragedBuyout , what is your view on corporate taxes, consumption taxes?



I am against corporate taxes, but support consumption taxes. Corporations simply pass through their taxes to the consumers as price increases, so despite the schemes of the left, raising corporate taxes hurts consumers at least as much as raising personal income taxes.

I support consumption taxes because the burden of government should fall on the users of government. You should know, when you consume food, that part of the price you are paying is due to FDA regulation. When you buy gasoline, you should know that part of the price you pay goes to highway and road maintenance. And so forth. That is why many on the right support a national sales tax in place of an income tax, because an income tax disintermediates the user from the value that the tax pays for, while a sales tax binds the two together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> No doubt about it, the CCP has done a superb job by focusing on infrastructure investment, both reducing friction costs and also raising the potential growth rate of GDP. It's natural for that level of investment to decline, now that most of it has been built out.
> 
> Housing definitely remains a risk, but the PBOC seems to have it under control.


I see housing as not a risk, here's why. If you were to look at Beijing and Shanghai prices, I mean really look at it, it's a lot cheaper and I mean a lot cheaper than comparable properties in the US, and Japan.

The problem is Chinese earnings are considerably less than those counter parts, I can see the continue increase in housing price to eventually eclipse even the US, but by then the average Chinese will earn considerably more than today's Chinese.


In terms of infrastructure, most has not been built, the drive for better and more is just getting started.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> I see housing as not a risk, here's why. If you were to look at Beijing and Shanghai prices, I mean really look at it, it's a lot cheaper and I mean a lot cheaper than comparable properties in the US, and Japan.
> 
> The problem is Chinese earnings are considerably less than those counter parts, I can see the continue increase in housing price to eventually eclipse even the US, but by then the average Chinese will earn considerably more than today's Chinese.
> 
> 
> In terms of infrastructure, most has not been built, the drive for better and more is just getting started.



Beijing and Shanghai prices are already approaching the cost of the West. Shanghai is already the 10th most expensive city in the world, and Beijing is the 11th:

2014 Cost of living survey

As far as the housing concern, it doesn't necessarily have to result in a crash. What is concerning is the vacancy rate, which is an indication that much of the construction is based on speculation, not real demand:

1 in 5 Homes in China Is Empty, Survey Finds - China Real Time Report - WSJ

Finally, while I'm sure there's much more infrastructure to be built, especially in the west of China, it's hard to argue that it's just getting started after 30+ years of investment.


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Beijing and Shanghai prices are already approaching the cost of the West. Shanghai is already the 10th most expensive city in the world, and Beijing is the 11th:
> 
> 2014 Cost of living survey
> 
> As far as the housing concern, it doesn't necessarily have to result in a crash. What is concerning is the vacancy rate, which is an indication that much of the construction is based on speculation, not real demand:
> 
> 1 in 5 Homes in China Is Empty, Survey Finds - China Real Time Report - WSJ
> 
> Finally, while I'm sure there's much more infrastructure to be built, especially in the west of China, it's hard to argue that it's just getting started after 30+ years of investment.


It's approaching, but not yet there, it's about three four time more expensive in say Manhattan than Shanghai. Even HK is way more expensive. 

Prices will continue to rise, as well prestige, and with it goes income. There's still 200 million people yet to move into the cities, so plenty to go.

China is a think ahead, plan economy, no other way can we make Shanghai so great, so quickly. Take Mumbai, even if the growth is the same, but the fact that new construction needed haven't started yet, would take at least 10 years to reach current Shanghai levels. If nothing goes wrong.


"ghost towns" exist, but other than a few badly planned ones, others are filing up. Where do you think the people moving to the cities are living? You see these statistics and you think Chinese people moving to the cities, what cities? If not these previously empty places. 

But yea, Chinese people like to buy houses as investments so there is also that.


Oh it's just getting started, do you work out? When you just start, you are really just building up your stamina, as your stamina builds up and you start to exercise more, then the six pack comes in. 

Same deal here, China needed investments to build up the country, it's only now can we double our HSR, build way more and better air ports, update and build roads, parks and all that.

China per capita is still very much a third world country.


----------



## cirr

This is huge。The aim is to deploy 1 million robots at the end of the day。

The 3 massive new plants are extremely eco-friendly。For example，the plants will be operated with natural ventilation for cooling and does not need a cooling system。They are also designed to work in total darkness when the robots are in place。

*Foxconn to boost the use of robots*

*By Lan Lan and Li Jun in Guiyang ( China Daily )*

*Updated: 2014-07-12*

Foxconn Technology Group plans to use more robots for its various manufacturing operations as part of its efforts to replace "dangerous, boring and repeated" work, which has often been blamed for the series of suicides at its various facilities in recent years.

The company will shift from mass production to lean production in the future and consider manufacturing on an order-on-order basis by upgrading its production lines and using more robots, its Chairman Terry Gou said on Friday.

*Foxconn, a major supplier of Apple Inc, is building a research-and-manufacturing hub in Guiyang, the provincial capital of Guizhou. *

Gou said plants in the new industrial park have been designed with high ceilings to leave sufficient room for robots' operation.

*The park is expected to generate a revenue of 50 billion yuan ($8.05 billion) in 2018*, he said, adding that products from the park will be mainly sold to the mainland market.

Gou said the Guiyang park will focus on energy saving and environmental protection. With clients including Apple seeking suppliers with more environmentally friendly manufacturing, Foxconn's new plant will be able to make use of abundant local water resources for cooling technology that automates humidity controls, Gou said.

The plant will also use an automated process for painting mobile phones that is more environmentally safe than traditional spray guns, he said.

*On Thursday in Guiyang, the company also signed cooperation contracts with Tsinghua University and Peking University to develop nanotechnology for use at Foxconn plants and develop the commercial application of vast quantities of data held by powerful computers. *

"Guiyang is a more natural place to focus more on the application side of that basic research," Gou said. "Besides, the major Chinese mobile operators have set up a big data and cloud computing research center in Guizhou. Foxconn will be able to share resources with them."

The Guiyang plant is also a move by the company to increase its production in southwest China for exports and for supplies to the domestic market. The new hub is more than 1,100 km inland from coastal Shenzhen where Foxconn opened its first mainland plant more than two decades ago.

Contact the writers at lanlan@chinadaily.com.cn and lijun@chinadaily.com.cn

Zhu Wenqian and Bloomberg contributed to this story. 

Foxconn to boost the use of robots


----------



## cirr

*Apple Manufacturer Foxconn Goes Green in China's Guizhou*






*Guizhou might be one of China’s poorest and least created provinces. But the flip side is an atmosphere so pristine that President Xi Jinping not too long ago joked its air should be bottled.

Now, Taiwan’s Foxconn Technology Group (2317:TT), the world’s biggest consumer electronics producer, with far more than a million staff working in 30-some industrial parks across China, has set its sights on backward but gorgeous Guizhou.*

The maker of Apple’s (AAPL) iPad and iPhone and Hewlett-Packard (HPQ) servers is creating an industrial park in China’s southwest, seemingly worlds away from its enormous and gritty Shenzhen manufacturing base, that aims to be state of the art in power efficiency and environmental friendliness. Set amongst karst hills on the outskirts of Guiyang, the provincial capital, the *500-acre park* will keep about 70 percent of the all-natural vegetation undisturbed.

*The eco-friendly park will produce smartphones, significant-screen TVs, as properly as have a 130,000-square-meter R&D center and two,160-square-meter massive information center*. By March 2015 it will employ 12,000 workers and have an annual output of 35 billion yuan ($five.six billion), the company says three years later it plans to far more than triple in acreage, employing 50,000 workers, and reach 50 billion yuan in sales.

*The highlight of its green cost-savings model is the use of a north-south wind tunnel, already bored via 1 of the area’s several hills, for cooling the 12 containers of servers in its significant information project. *While typically 35 percent of power consumed to run servers goes toward air conditioners for cooling, Foxconn aims to cut down that portion to just ten %, by working with wind to naturally blow over its servers and dissipate the heat generated.

“We have succeeded in leveraging technologies to boost all aspects of manufacturing, and we are focusing our investments in places that link technologies with sustainable economic development in a way that also protects the atmosphere,” mentioned Foxconn founder and Chief Executive Terry Gou, speaking at a forum on environmental protection in Guiyang these days.

It is utilizing close to 100 % recycled steel in the construction of the zone’s buildings. And to cut down energy use whilst operating, Foxconn is installing its own patented heat-reflective laminated glass for all windows. Meanwhile, for outdoor lighting, it is installing 170 “intelligent” street lamps of its personal style not only do they rely on solar panels for power, they come equipped with sensors that are able to establish targeted traffic load as effectively as sun or fog situations, and adjust the strength of the light accordingly to decrease wastage.

Foxconn also says it’s changing how its smartphones are produced in Guiyang to reduce energy and water use, as properly as cut down the paint and chemical compounds necessary. Rather than spray paint onto its smartphones, the usual approach exactly where 70 percent of paint is wasted and chemical fumes are released into the air, it’s now using a unique mold course of action exactly where less than 1 percent of the paint is lost, according to Dai Fengyuan, chief technologies officer at Foxconn. Similarly, the traditional film applied in smartphone touchscreens has been replaced by a new carbon nanotube film, which demands 80 percent much less power to create and cuts water use to near zero. “We have all these innovative technologies, now we have to get them into our mass production approach,” says Dai.

Foxconn not surprisingly is facing pressure from its major prospects to ensure its production course of action has fewer environmental fees. “Carbon emissions from our manufacturing partners remain the largest portion of our carbon footprint, an region we’re committed to addressing,” Apple mentioned in its most recent environmental responsibility report, posted on the web earlier this month. Last September, Hewlett-Packard announced a goal of minimizing greenhouse gas emissions at its top rated companies by a single-fifth in the decade by means of 2020.

“In the previous, persons thought getting green would improve expenses or lower efficiency. That is not the case,” said Foxconn’s Gou at a July ten press conference in Guiyang. “This industrial park represents a new model for growth: green and accountable.”

Apple Manufacturer Foxconn Goes Green in China's Guizhou


----------



## Biplab Bijay

cirr said:


> *Apple Manufacturer Foxconn Goes Green in China's Guizhou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guizhou might be one of China’s poorest and least created provinces. But the flip side is an atmosphere so pristine that President Xi Jinping not too long ago joked its air should be bottled.
> 
> Now, Taiwan’s Foxconn Technology Group (2317:TT), the world’s biggest consumer electronics producer, with far more than a million staff working in 30-some industrial parks across China, has set its sights on backward but gorgeous Guizhou.*
> 
> The maker of Apple’s (AAPL) iPad and iPhone and Hewlett-Packard (HPQ) servers is creating an industrial park in China’s southwest, seemingly worlds away from its enormous and gritty Shenzhen manufacturing base, that aims to be state of the art in power efficiency and environmental friendliness. Set amongst karst hills on the outskirts of Guiyang, the provincial capital, the *500-acre park* will keep about 70 percent of the all-natural vegetation undisturbed.
> 
> *The eco-friendly park will produce smartphones, significant-screen TVs, as properly as have a 130,000-square-meter R&D center and two,160-square-meter massive information center*. By March 2015 it will employ 12,000 workers and have an annual output of 35 billion yuan ($five.six billion), the company says three years later it plans to far more than triple in acreage, employing 50,000 workers, and reach 50 billion yuan in sales.
> 
> *The highlight of its green cost-savings model is the use of a north-south wind tunnel, already bored via 1 of the area’s several hills, for cooling the 12 containers of servers in its significant information project. *While typically 35 percent of power consumed to run servers goes toward air conditioners for cooling, Foxconn aims to cut down that portion to just ten %, by working with wind to naturally blow over its servers and dissipate the heat generated.
> 
> “We have succeeded in leveraging technologies to boost all aspects of manufacturing, and we are focusing our investments in places that link technologies with sustainable economic development in a way that also protects the atmosphere,” mentioned Foxconn founder and Chief Executive Terry Gou, speaking at a forum on environmental protection in Guiyang these days.
> 
> It is utilizing close to 100 % recycled steel in the construction of the zone’s buildings. And to cut down energy use whilst operating, Foxconn is installing its own patented heat-reflective laminated glass for all windows. Meanwhile, for outdoor lighting, it is installing 170 “intelligent” street lamps of its personal style not only do they rely on solar panels for power, they come equipped with sensors that are able to establish targeted traffic load as effectively as sun or fog situations, and adjust the strength of the light accordingly to decrease wastage.
> 
> Foxconn also says it’s changing how its smartphones are produced in Guiyang to reduce energy and water use, as properly as cut down the paint and chemical compounds necessary. Rather than spray paint onto its smartphones, the usual approach exactly where 70 percent of paint is wasted and chemical fumes are released into the air, it’s now using a unique mold course of action exactly where less than 1 percent of the paint is lost, according to Dai Fengyuan, chief technologies officer at Foxconn. Similarly, the traditional film applied in smartphone touchscreens has been replaced by a new carbon nanotube film, which demands 80 percent much less power to create and cuts water use to near zero. “We have all these innovative technologies, now we have to get them into our mass production approach,” says Dai.
> 
> Foxconn not surprisingly is facing pressure from its major prospects to ensure its production course of action has fewer environmental fees. “Carbon emissions from our manufacturing partners remain the largest portion of our carbon footprint, an region we’re committed to addressing,” Apple mentioned in its most recent environmental responsibility report, posted on the web earlier this month. Last September, Hewlett-Packard announced a goal of minimizing greenhouse gas emissions at its top rated companies by a single-fifth in the decade by means of 2020.
> 
> “In the previous, persons thought getting green would improve expenses or lower efficiency. That is not the case,” said Foxconn’s Gou at a July ten press conference in Guiyang. “This industrial park represents a new model for growth: green and accountable.”
> 
> Apple Manufacturer Foxconn Goes Green in China's Guizhou


Its not poor. Its beautiful. I like this kind of atmosphere.


----------



## cirr

*Backward but gorgeous Guizhou *
*













































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China UnionPay issues 1st credit card in Africa*
Xınhua

China UnionPay, China's leading bankcard network operator, announced on Thursday that it has issued its first credit card in Africa, further enlarging its global footprint.

UnionPay International, China UnionPay's international arm, jointly issued three types of credit card in partnership with Cim Finance from Mauritius, the Shanghai-based company said in a statement.

The credit cards will be accepted in 140 countries and regions including China and Mauritius without a foreign transaction fee, said the company.

China UnionPay started to issue debit cards in Africa in August, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese incomes continue to rise *
Xinhua

Average incomes of China's urban and rural residents continued to rise steadily in the first half of 2014, official data showed on Wednesday.

The average disposable income rose 10.8 percent year on year to 10,025 yuan (1,629 U.S. dollars) in the first six months, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). With inflation deducted, the growth rate stood at 8.3 percent.

The income gap between urban and rural residents narrowed, with actual income growth in rural China 2.7 percentage points higher than that in urban areas in the January-June period.

Urban residents pocketed an average disposable income of 14,959 yuan in the first half, up 7.1 percent year on year with inflation deducted. The average rural resident's cash income was 5,396 yuan, with year-on-year growth of 9.8 percent after inflation adjustment.

About 174.18 million rural migrant workers were working outside their hometown by the end of June, up 1.8 percent from a year earlier. Their average income was 2,733 yuan per month, up 10.3 percent year on year, according to the NBS.

In November 2012, the Chinese government included per capita income in the country's blueprint for a moderately prosperous society, vowing to double its 2010 GDP and per capita income for both urban and rural residents by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Xiaomi dialing India for new world of growth*

*China Daily*

Xiaomi Corp, a company known for its aggressive pricing strategies, on Tuesday became the latest Chinese smartphone maker to debut its products in India.

The privately owned company expects its products to be popular with customers in the fastest-growing telecom market in the Asia-Pacific region.

Xiaomi, based in Beijing, is selling its flagship phones through Flipkart, an Indian online electronics marketplace. The company did not disclose its sales target.

Hugo Barra, Xiaomi's vice-president in charge of international business, told reporters in Mumbai that the Chinese phone producer is planning to build an India-focused ecosystem rather than earning profits.

Nicole Peng, research director of market data firm Canalys China, said that Xiaomi has gained a lot of attention in the Western media during past 12 months. "This has helped Xiaomi gain greater consumer traction in overseas markets—an important first step."

Overseas markets have often proved to be a vastly different and often challenging playing field for Chinese companies, Peng said, adding that it is important for Xiaomi and other Chinese vendors to put investment "in the right places" such as channel building, patents, supply and inventory.

"We understand that Xiaomi is making progress in all these areas, but it is still too early to judge its overseas strategy," said Peng.

Xiaomi sold more than 26 million smartphones in the first half of this year, a year-on-year growth of 271 percent, the company said earlier this month. Most of the devices were sold in China, although it said it would expand into Singapore, Brazil and Mexico.

Xiaomi is scheduled to unveil its next-generation flagship smartphone on Tuesday. The gadget, likely to be named Xiaomi 4, will feature a metal case for the first time.

Chinese smartphone makers like Lenovo Group Ltd and Huawei Technologies Co Ltd entered the Indian market more than two years ago and are still striving to boost their market shares.

Samsung Electronics Co led the Indian smartphone market with more than a one-third market share in the first quarter, according to global consultancy firm IDC. Three Indian vendors—that are not known much outside the country—took a quarter of the share.

Chinese firms, however, are pinning big hopes on growth in the second-most-populous country because of the rapidly surging demand. About 17.6 million smartphones were sold in India from January to March, representing a whopping 186 percent year-on-year jump, according to IDC. The increase was the fastest across the Asia-Pacific region.

Cedar Zhang, marketing director at vivo Communication Technology Co Ltd's India arm, said that the sales channel in India is less sophisticated than that in China. "Most of the devices sold in India are not bundled with telecom carriers. This is a major reason why the Indian market is appealing to most Chinese firms."

The Guangdong-headquartered vivo is set to launch its products in India soon.

In addition, India, being an English-speaking country with an open mobile phone market, could also help Chinese companies to gain marketing and operating experience for future overseas expansion, said Zhang from vivo.

Chinese manufacturers' going global attempts are also part of their efforts to offset slowing smartphone shipments within China. Profit margins for local companies are shrinking rapidly as most of the devices they sell are in the highly competitive middle and low-end segment.

Analysts said that Chinese brands are better off in emerging markets as competition in developed markets has become intense. Telecom carriers in developed markets invest heavily in subsiding top-tier brands such as Samsung and Apple Inc, leaving limited space for smaller companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lux de Veritas

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese incomes continue to rise *
> Xinhua
> 
> Average incomes of China's urban and rural residents continued to rise steadily in the first half of 2014, official data showed on Wednesday.
> 
> The average disposable income rose 10.8 percent year on year to 10,025 yuan (1,629 U.S. dollars) in the first six months, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). With inflation deducted, the growth rate stood at 8.3 percent.
> 
> The income gap between urban and rural residents narrowed, with actual income growth in rural China 2.7 percentage points higher than that in urban areas in the January-June period.
> 
> Urban residents pocketed an average disposable income of 14,959 yuan in the first half, up 7.1 percent year on year with inflation deducted. The average rural resident's cash income was 5,396 yuan, with year-on-year growth of 9.8 percent after inflation adjustment.
> 
> About 174.18 million rural migrant workers were working outside their hometown by the end of June, up 1.8 percent from a year earlier. Their average income was 2,733 yuan per month, up 10.3 percent year on year, according to the NBS.
> 
> In November 2012, the Chinese government included per capita income in the country's blueprint for a moderately prosperous society, vowing to double its 2010 GDP and per capita income for both urban and rural residents by 2020.



High income society is good for country and people. But China must embrace for hollowing up of some of the industries to places like Vietnam, Bangladesh and Indonesia.

The wage increment is long due, so that Chinese can buy the stuff they produced instead of shipping them to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldude13

Would love to use a Xiaomi phone.
Especially MI-3s.
Although I am a nexus lover but I would like to give Xiaomi MI-3s a try.


----------



## Cherokee

Xiaomi will catch up with market quick . Lot of us are excited about it . Just need to know how will be after sales service .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greatone

My cousin booked one today...will be delivered on 22nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skullMAN

OrionHunter said:


>




current price ₹13999 on flipkart


----------



## OrionHunter

skullMAN said:


> current price ₹13999 on flipkart


Wow! Pretty reasonable pricing! I'm putting one in my cart right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

OrionHunter said:


> Wow! Pretty reasonable pricing! I'm putting one in my cart right now!



I'm waiting MI 4


----------



## OrionHunter

skullMAN said:


> I'm waiting MI 4


How long?


----------



## skullMAN

OrionHunter said:


> How long?


 
launch date 22 July in China
after 1 month launch in india


----------



## dray

My 3 year old LG Optimus1 phone is still doing fine even after massive use & abuse, will this Chinese phone last that long??


----------



## he-man

I would like some audio products like earphones and amps from china in indian market too.

Specifically fiio,vsonic and brainwavz


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

cirr said:


> *Backward but gorgeous Guizhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I find 肚包鸡, is it same as 猪肚鸡？


----------



## acetophenol

I am still using my Nokia C5................................


----------



## Aepsilons

Loving my iphone 5s


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

LeveragedBuyout's standard qualification: The purpose of this post is not to insult China or predict its downfall. This post identifies some of the imbalances in China's economy and the repercussions of such imbalances. These kinds of articles help answer the question, "if China's system of state capitalism has done so well until now, why are so many calling for reform and rebalancing?"

Needless to say, I set up a US economy sticky in the Americas section, so please feel free to post similar analysis about the United States if you feel identifying such issues will help us fix our own economy. That said:

Yes, China is Beginning to “Rebalance,” But There’s a Long Way to Go - Real Time Economics - WSJ








July 17, 2014, 6:27 AM ET
*Yes, China is Beginning to “Rebalance,” But There’s a Long Way to Go*




Smoke rises from chimneys and cooling towers of a thermal power plant during sunrise in Fushun, Liaoning province.
Reuters
At a packed press conference announcing the release of China’s second-quarter economic data this week, Statistics Bureau spokesman Sheng Laiyun painted a rosy picture. For Mr. Sheng — despite recent signs to the contrary — the “rebalancing” that economists have long hoped for is already underway.

“There is a clearer and clearer bifurcation between emerging and traditional industries,” he said. Though mining and heavy industry are in trouble, he said, services and high-tech manufacturing are gaining ground.

Most economists agree that China’s traditional growth model – based on exceptionally high investment in buildings, infrastructure and manufacturing capacity – has a finite lifespan. Though this kind of investment can drive growth at dizzy speeds, ultimately, demand for such goods starts to run out, at which point further investment ends up being wasted on unused factory capacity and bridges to nowhere. Accordingly, economists have called for a “rebalancing” to try and shift from a more investment-led model to a consumption-driven one.

*More In GDP*

Economists React: Can China's Growth Pickup Last?
China's Steel Industry Still Overproducing
Singapore GDP Shows Economic Shift
Fed's Bullard Not Worried by GDP Drop
Difficult Obamacare Measures Lead to Swing in GDP Reading
The best hope for further growth is the services sector and greater emphasis on consumer spending. As Mr. Sheng noted, service-oriented economies tend to grow more slowly, but also more consistently than those reliant on manufacturing and construction. They are also more labor-intensive, so slower rates of growth can still generate plenty of jobs.

According to Mr. Sheng, over the last two years, China has indeed been transitioning to a more service-oriented economy.

His proof? GDP generated by services outstripped secondary industry (manufacturing and construction) for the first time last year, and continued to grow in the first half of 2014. Consumption also contributed more than half of all GDP growth in the first half of this year. By contrast in 2013, investment generated more than half of GDP growth.

In the Chinese government’s official narrative, everything is going according to plan. The economy is gradually rebalancing away from potentially wasteful investment, and Chinese households are able to consume more of the fruits of growth.

Yet the government’s recent measures to stimulate the economy – which it refers to as “fine-tuning” – risk undermining this welcome shift. Since April, unnerved by a rapidly cooling economy, China’s central government has stepped up spending on railways and low-cost housing and loosened credit.

Total new credit from banks and other lenders ballooned to 1.97 trillion yuan ($318 billion) in June, up from 1.40 trillion in May. With little in the way of consumer credit in China, most of that will fund construction or manufacturing investment.

“There is some mild rebalancing going on,” said Qinwei Wang, an analyst at Capital Economics. “But the current fine-tuning policy is not a good way to deal with the consumption versus investment issue.”

To be sure, policy makers are trying to make sure the funds go to genuinely useful infrastructure, not just white elephants. For example, government agencies have been banned from building new offices, after a rash of fancy new government headquarters sprang up around China.

But with the property market looking shaky and the world’s most extensive high-speed rail network already in place, it’s not clear that building more railways and high-rises is a better use of the money than, say, patching up China’s woeful healthcare system. Such health spending, for example, would show up as consumption in the national accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liaoliaoeryi

DRAY said:


> My 3 year old LG Optimus1 phone is still doing fine even after massive use & abuse, will this Chinese phone last that long??


It just shows you are lucky.I have one N7100 samsung,just 2 months begin to black screen and heat.


----------



## dray

*No SD card support (16 GB internal only, 13 GB available out of the box)

No user replaceable battery

And single SIM!!! *

*Plus, many reviews are complaining about poor support and POOR BATTERY, in spite of its claim of 3050mAh battery, either the phone is power hungry, or the battery is not up to the mark!!
*
*And what is the SAR value of the phone?? I cannot find it!!  *


----------



## JSCh

*World’s largest telescope begins installation of main cable net - CCTV News - CCTV.com English*
Reporter: _Jon Levine_ 丨 CCTV.com
07-17-2014 11:58 BJT




The Five-hundred meter Aperture Spherical Telescope, known by the acronym FAST, is a radio telescope currently under construction in a remote area of southwest China’s Guizhou Province. It will be the world’s largest and most sensitive radio telescope when completed by 2016. And this afternoon, the first of the main cable net, composed of 9,000 cables, will be installed at the facility.

It’s the size of 30 football fields. The world’s largest telescope stands in Dawodang, Pingtang County, a region featuring typical Karst depressions.

The Karst valley, chosen from three-hundred possible locations, matches the shape of the huge bowl-like astronomical instrument.

The area’s natural geological shape has reduced the amount of digging required by more than 98 percent, resulting in just 540 thousand cubic meters having to be dug out.

With the existence of adequate limestone and dolomite, a subsurface drainage system was formed to channel groundwater out.

To provide better drainage, designers have built a tunnel, which will divert flood waters to the back of the mountain.

This will ensure safe and smooth operations at the facility. The basin has five mountain peaks surrounding the area, which effectively shields signal disturbance.

Meanwhile, the sparsely populated, underdeveloped region will provide a quiet environment for the telescope to operate, which needs to capture electromagnetic waves.

FAST’s main spherical reflector will be composed of 4,600 panels. Its collecting area will be more than 2.5 times that of the 305-metre dish at the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico. The facility, costing more than 100 million US dollars, will allow international astronomers and scientists to discover more secrets of the universe.

It’s expected to enable the surveying of neutral hydrogen in the Milky Way and other galaxies, the detection of new pulsars, and the search for the first stars. The telescope could also help to look for alien civilizations by detecting and studying communication signals in the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

Lux de Veritas said:


> High income society is good for country and people. But China must embrace for hollowing up of some of the industries to places like Vietnam, Bangladesh and Indonesia.
> 
> The wage increment is long due, so that Chinese can buy the stuff they produced instead of shipping them to USA.



Along with that, the growth of home grown affordable & luxury brands must strive to be accepted by the masses, & hopefully in due time accepted & exported to foreign markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

xudeen said:


> Along with that, the growth of home grown affordable & luxury brands must strive to be accepted by the masses, & hopefully in due time accepted & exported to foreign markets.



人民的钱都去还房贷，不能消费商品，经济自然不好。香港就是这样。


----------



## liall

Good job China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The gorgeous but backward Guizhou proudly presents：


----------



## he-man

ephone said:


> It makes me think about "golden eye" from 007.



oh god that woman villain was sexy as hell..................


----------



## Edison Chen

More than two decades after taking their first bite into the Chinese market, Western fast-food chains are not resting on their laurels.

From makeovers of premises to revamped menus, the likes of McDonald’s and KFC are stepping up their efforts to meet the evolving tastes and lifestyles of Chinese consumers.

And local operators such as Dicos are losing no time in keeping up with the industry pioneers.

KFC, the fried chicken chain owned by global fast-food giant Yum Brands, unveiled its new look for the mainland market last month at one of its restaurants in south Beijing.

Beige walls, modern paintings, wooden chairs and potted plants come together in a design overhaul aimed at creating a relaxing environment. The company defines its new image as “dining room”, dispensing with the bold red-and-white colour theme familiar to its customers worldwide.

“This is more like a coffee shop rather than a fast-food restaurant,” said Wu Xin, an office worker at a nearby engineering company who ordered a chicken burger for lunch in the newly renovated restaurant.

“I think it’s a good idea for KFC to make some changes and give people adifferent feeling.”

KFC, which blazed a trail in bringing Western-style chips and burgers to China with its first restaurant in Beijing’s Qianmen commercial area in 1987, has reaped the rewards from its first-mover advantage.

Over the past two decades, tens of millions of urban consumers have taken to the chain’s efficient service, standardised menu and templated dining environment – well timed to capitalise on the growth in the mainland’s middle class.

The brand – with its origins in Kentucky, home to Colonel Sanders’ secret recipe – has opened almost 4,600 restaurants on the mainland. Dicos, an American-style fried chicken chain controlled by Taiwanese food giant Ting Hsin International, has about 2,200 outlets. McDonald’s, the world’s No 1 hamburger chain, is next, with about 2,000 branches on the mainland.

Despite their market penetration, the top fast-food brands have been under mounting pressure in recent years as mainlanders gain more dining options – and an increasing awareness of health and food safety.

“The novelty is wearing off for Chinese consumers,” said Shi Jun, a director of Beijing-based consulting firm Alliance PKU Management Consultant.

“Although Western fast food chains are still expanding aggressively, their market share [on the mainland] is falling. Their rivals are not only Chinese-style fast-food companies but also coffee shops, dessert shops and bakeries.”

KFC and McDonald’s battled bad press after local media reported that a supplier for the market leaders fed poultry with excessive antibiotics in December 2012. Then an outbreak of H7N9 avian flu on the mainland set panic among chicken consumers.

These concerns resulted in a 15 per cent drop in KFC China’s same-store sales for last year, while McDonald’s scaled down a shop-opening plan for the year and adopted a conservative pricing strategy.

After the dust settled, the top fast-food players have shown through a range of initiatives a determination to help Chinese regain their appetite for fast food.

KFC, aside from its new restaurant image, unveiled 15 new dishes earlier this year, including Sichuan-style roast chicken wings and popcorn chicken.

“[To launch so many new dishes in one go] is unprecedented in KFC’s history,” said Yum Brands China’s chief executive officer Su Jingshi, vowing that the chain will update its menu in China at least once a year.

In April, McDonald’s opened the first of its “new generation” outlets in Guangzhou. The décor incorporates Chinese elements such as lanterns and abacuses. In December, it revitalised its menu by adding several Chinese-style dishes, like rice topped with meat and fried dough.

The two US-based chains are also changing the way they expand on the mainland. Earlier this year, McDonald’s and KFC opened franchises in first-tier cities like Shanghai, Shenzhen and Beijing. Previously, all their outlets were directly managed.

In May, Dicos, a strong force in third-tier and four-tier cities, said it would encourage managers at its directly run outlets to also open their own franchised shops. The company’s aim is to open more high-quality shops and have them serve as models for the franchise.

“During the past 10 years, we were mainly pursuing an increase in shop numbers. But now we are focusing on how to improve our service quality and management levels. Otherwise, no franchisees would like to follow you in the long run,” said Gary Shao, president of the Dicos business division.

After being acquired by Ting Hsin in 1996, Dicos chose franchising as its main mode of expansion.

“That was the golden time [for fast-food restaurants]. And big brands were less willing to share their profits with other people,” Shao said.

“But now it’s time to change. You must push harder if you want to remain a leader in this market.”

Despite the industry downturn last year, Shao believes Western-style fast food still has room for growth in China. Dicos plans to open as many as 500 shops on the mainland this year, and first- and second-tier cities will be its new targets.

KFC or McDonalds, if not reinvent their menu to Chinese customer's appetite, they probable will lose competition to other Chinese fast food chain. To be honest, Chinese can't really get used to the original taste of KFC or McDonald, the day when they plan to open more franchise store in China, they already make changes, now they will consider more strategic changes. Personally I don't like those food, I would rather choose Chinese fast food, like zhengongfu.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

> KFC, which blazed a trail in bringing Western-style chips and burgers to China with its first restaurant in Beijing’s Qianmen commercial area in 1987, has reaped the rewards from its first-mover advantage.



Er, KFC is as foreign to Europeans as to Chinese. Any proud European would consider McD or Burger King not part of our sophisticated culinary culture and regard them as American, err well, food. So, to sum them up as Western is indeed mislabeling.


----------



## INDIC

I will still prefer Indian chicken dishes over KFC anyday.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Götterdämmerung said:


> Er, KFC is as foreign to Europeans as to Chinese. Any proud European would consider McD or Burger King not part of our sophisticated culinary culture and regard them as American, err well, food. So, to sum them up as Western is indeed mislabeling.


Nandos and rouge cafe :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Nandos and rouge cafe :p



How about pizza express in UK? Is it good?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Edison Chen said:


> How about pizza express in UK? Is it good?


it is but its the colege going students who prefer fast food, most people go for freshly prepared food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Kandi Technologies Dominates China's Electric Car Market *

*

*​Michael Nguyen

Jul. 21, 2014 1:58 AM ET 

*Summary*

Chinese car companies sold a record 20,477 NEV in H1 2014, already exceeded last year sales of 17,642 NEV. Q2 sales of 13,624, doubled Q1 sales of 6,853.
Kandi JV ended Q2 2014 with record 4,115 EV produced and 4,114 EV sold, its biggest quarter ever. Sales were 1,215 units in Q1, and 4,694 in all of 2013.
Mini EV sales to hit 30,000 mark this year, accounted for 40% of China's NEV sales. Kandi is the leader in this market. It's just unveiled the new "Urban Beauty."
Cash flow has increased substantially. Kandi received $31.8 million subsidy check from the Central government. Another Central subsidy check of $33.5 million is coming, plus a subsidy payment from Hangzhou.
The China Central Government has just released NEV procurement mandate, just a few days after announcing 10% tax exemption for NEV purchased between September 1, 2014 through 2017.
*Abstract*
My previous article gave readers a background of Kandi's transformation to an EV company, Kandi Technologies Group, Inc. (NASDAQ: KNDI) and Geely's (NASDAQ: OTCPK:OTCPK:GELYY) joint venture which yielded the successful CarShare and the group leasing programs. This article covers the latest exciting developments of Kandi JV and China.

*Sequential Production Increase In Q2 2014*
After a slow start, China's NEV production has accelerated. In 2013, 17,642 new energy vehicles were sold, a year-over-year increase of 37.9%. In the first six months of this year, Chinese car companies have sold a record 20,477 NEV. Q2 sales of 13,624 NEV, which doubled Q1 sales of 6,853.

Industry insiders estimate that with the NEV subsidy policies and purchase tax exemption, the full-year sales of NEV will exceed a record 50,000 units this year, representing a 200% increase year over year.

KNDI is the leader in the first half of this year of both EV production and sales. KNDI JV ended Q2 2014 with a bang, produced 4,115 EV and sold 4,114 EV to record its best quarter ever. In comparison, it sold 1,215 cars in Q1, and 4,694 cars in all of 2013.






_Annual NEV Sales in China from domestic brands (Data from CAIA)_

*Kandi's New "Urban Beauty" Electric Car*
On July 9, Kandi EV Group's first Supplier Conference was successfully held in Hangzhou's First World Hotel. The General Assembly to "seize the opportunity and create win-win" as the theme, more than 160 representatives of more than 200 vendors from across the country to participate.

During the conference, Kandi debuted the new EV called "Urban Beauty" which generated strong interest. The new two-door sporty car contains some of the most intelligent and technologically advanced features among leading domestic car producers.

KNDI reported in its most recent Form 10-Q that it's been working on the new EV model SMA7005BEV. Mr Hu also confirmed the company is working on new models based on the Panda platform. Since the Panda is a four-door electric sedan, the "Urban Beauty" does not appear to descend from the Panda, therefore the new EV model SMA7005BEV could be a new and different car.

China Securities News on July 11 posted KNDI is in cooperation with *Alibaba*(heck, this company is omnipresent) to launch its electric car platform. The news suggested that the two companies developed a "hot and trendy" EV using this platform. No other details were disclosed. With Alibaba making headlines about its upcoming IPO in the U.S., this would indicate a lot of visibility for KNDI when they announce the co-operation detail.











_The new Kandi's "Urban Beauty" mini EV (Source: D1EV.com)_

*The Mini Electric Vehicle Market Boom*
Why Kandi is building another mini EV? Southern Wealth Network on July 15 summarized Kandi's coverage by Haitong Securities with the headline "Mini electric car barbaric growth." The report forecasts 30,000 mini EV sales this year, accounting for 40% of China's NEV sales. Next year, mini EV sales could exceed 100,000 units. Haitong reiterated "overweight" rating for Kandi stocks.

According to the report, the mini EV market is being born in the context of overweight subsidies, which provide lots of room for profits. At this stage, mini EV is in the interest of all parties to achieve a win-win situation. For consumers, cost-effective, attractive; for businesses, high consumer demands, good profit model and high rate of return; and for government, the successful achievement of EV targets.

Currently the main mini EV companies include Kandi JV, Zotye and Chery. Compared to conventional cars and traditional electric cars, mini EV attracts more consumers because it is cost-effective, practical and convenient. The mini EV market is vast, especially in the second and third tier cities and towns.

From the production and sales statistics in the first half of this year, mini EV has been in a leading position. Kandi has been the leader, followed by Zotye. Because mini EVs are extremely sensitive to the subsidy policies, as more and more local subsidies are announced, coupled with the purchase tax relief, mini EV sales are expected to accelerate in the second half. As production increases, the cost to build mini EV declines, which means increased earnings for mini EV companies.

In addition to an overweight rating by Haitong Securities, on July 2nd Kandi also received a second overweight recommendation by Bloomberg, Essence International suggesting that Kandi EV sales this year could exceed 12,500 units.

_(click to enlarge)_



_Kandi's EV lineup (Source: Kandi and D1EV.com)_

*NEV Purchase Tax Exemption*
Premier Li Keqiang on July 9 announced at the State Council executive meeting that the Central Government decided to exempt NEV purchase tax of 10% for vehicles purchased from September 1, 2014 until the end of 2017. The aim is to stimulate domestic demand for consumer purchases of NEV. The Orient Securities said it expects the introduction of the tax policy will ensure faster growth rate in NEV sales.

ChinaEV.org reported that the Chinese Central government has been studying tax relief policies since March, to bolster sales of new energy vehicle (NEV) after past incentives failed to spur high enough demand to meet set goals, said Vice Premier Ma Kai during his visit of New Energy Automobile Enterprises in Shenzhen.

Last year, the government offered subsidies totaling $4.25 billion to stimulate the purchase of NEVs.

*New Central Government Vehicle Mandate*
On July 13, China released a statement requiring that electric cars must make up at least 30 percent of government vehicle purchases by 2016, the latest measure to fight pollution and cut energy use. Central government ministries and agencies will take the lead on purchases of NEVs, and will be offered subsidies. President Xi Jinping urges government agencies to buy domestic brands.

Under the new guidance, the number of government vehicles shall not be less than 10% for 2014, 20% for 2015 and 30% for 2016. The ratio will be raised beyond 2016, when local provinces are required to meet the target. According to the Automobile Association Secretary General Dong Yang's forecast, this year government officials' NEV procurement will reach 30,000, approximately 60% of total NEV annual sales.

"The second half of this year, with the implementation of the national purchase tax incentives and government procurement of the NEV, sales of NEV will skyrocket." Said Ma Jing, Shanghai Municipal Commissioner at the Shanghai municipal government news conference.

The new rules also require government agencies to build charging stations and improve other infrastructure for green vehicles. The new guidance came just a few days after China scrapped a purchase tax for green vehicles, fearing that it had fallen far behind in meeting its target of putting 500,000 new-energy vehicles on the road by next year.

*Proposed Charging Pile Subsidies*
Zhengbao reporters on July 2nd disclosed the Central Government will soon introduce a new charging facility subsidy policy. Once the Central Government releases its charging pile subsidy terms and conditions, the number of charging facilities is expected to multiply, accelerating NEV sales further. Shanghai and other local governments have already launched the charging infrastructure subsidy programs while most of the country is still waiting for a central subsidy policy to be released.

The Central Government recognizes development of the NEV market requires charging facilities multiplication. CCID Consulting's latest report stated that in 2013 China's electric vehicle charging station industry reached $574 million, in 2016 it will reach $5.3 billion, a stunning increase of tenfold in just three years.

*Hangzhou Subsidies*
All eyes are on Hangzhou as it's finalizing the new subsidy policy. In August 2010, Hangzhou introduced a policy that subsidized up to $9,600 for individuals for NEV purchases. The policy expired at the end of December last year. The lack of the new policy has hurt the local auto industry, and the city government has been under tremendous pressure to release its updated policy. When the new policy is released, it will open the floodgate for EV sales and Kandi group leasing activities, and also means significant retroactive Hangzhou city subsidy checks will be mailed to EV companies. My last articlementioned Kandi JV has already delivered 6755 EV to Hangzhou CarShare project, this means a fat subsidy check will be in the mail to Kandi soon after the new subsidy policy is announced.

Meanwhile in Hangzhou, the chance of winning a car plate gets slimmer, down to 1.7 percent in July from 2.2 percent in June. Hangzhou holds a car plate auction and lottery every month to issue 80,000 plates a year. A total of 398,101 people have signed up for the July auction and lottery, about 80,000 more than June, while the number of car plates available for July is only 6,750. Hangzhou sold 7,091 car plates last month at an average price of $2,482 for individual buyers and $3,180 for institutional buyers.

*Technical Analysis*
Last week KNDI gapped up over the head-and-shoulder resistance level at 15, flirting with 52-week closing high before closing the week at 19.62. Weekly volume was a record. Weekly chart shows six continuous weeks of stock accumulation by investors, institutions and funds, which is also a record. The 50, 100 and 200 day moving averages have begun to point upward, a bullish sign. The relative strength indicator (RSI) has improved to 79 from as low as 32 as the stock corrected 50%, presented an opportunity for EV believers to accumulate shares cheaply. MACD went from an overbought condition in March to a long period of oversold condition between April and June, in which May was the extremely oversold month that brought the stock down to the 10.80 level where it found support, made a solid base, then began to move upward.

The weekly chart clearly shows KNDI is forming the right side of the cup with heavy volume, that indicates a potential breakout in the next few weeks after testing resistance area around $20-$22.50. If the breakout is successful with strong volume, KNDI could move into the uncharted territory containing no technical resistance, which could mean KNDI trading near $30 in just days. The upward movement could also be intensified with shorts get squeezed. Tesla stock experienced a similar breakout last year after the company reported strong sales volume, and Tesla Model S received praises from the media. That breakout, coupled with short squeeze action drove Tesla stocks up tenfold in less than six months.

_(click to enlarge)_



_Kandi Technologies daily chart (Source: StockCharts.com)_

_(click to enlarge)_



_Kandi Technologies weekly chart (Source: StockCharts.com)_

Microsoft Money shows Kandi's institutional and mutual funds/ETF ownership has increased to nearly 12%, with fresh new accumulation from Security Investors, LLC, Mizuho Securities USA Inc, First Trust ISE China Index Fund, and several PowerShares funds.

*Conclusion*
In 2008 the world entered the great recession. The U.S. Federal Reserve came to the rescue by several rounds of interest rate reduction and quantitative easing. Since mid 2009, U.S. economy has started to turn around, and the stock market has been going up ever since. Sadly a huge number of investors were continuously cashing out on their mutual funds and stocks during the last several years, therefore missing a huge gain from the bull market.

The mistake many investors made is now repeated with the emerging EV technologies. After the initial hurdles of lacking charging infrastructures coupled with slow consumers' acceptance and adoption of the new EV products, resulting in slow growth in the last few years; EV sales have now begun to pick up worldwide and will accelerate for many years to come. Nevertheless, EV companies like Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA) and Kandi are among the most shorted stocks.

On July 10, chief economist Jun Ma in his keynote speech on green finance roundtable held in Guiyang suggested that China needs to establish a green investment policy system, and assist Chinese green transformation by investing $320 million per year into these projects.

Do not underestimate the China State and its local governments when they do all in their power to restrict traditional car purchases, pour trillions of dollars into NEV subsidies, provide tax exemption, enforce government procurement of EV, and build charging infrastructures. The EV movement has just begun, go with the flow, invest wisely, and profit greatly!

Editor's Note: This article discusses one or more securities that do not trade on a major exchange. Please be aware of the risks associated with these stocks.

Source: Kandi Technologies Dominates China's Electric Car Market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*7/22/2014

2014 Forbes China Power Women List (Full List)*

Here’s the full list of China’s 100 most powerful women as ranked in the June issue of Forbes China, the licensed Chinese-language edition of Forbes magazine. Click here for a related article and here for the full list in Chinese.

1. Sun Yafang, *Huawei Investment & Holding*, Chairman

2. Dong Mingzhu, *Gree Electric Appliances*, Chairman

3. Song Guangju, *Poly Real Estate Group*, Chairman

4. Wu Yajun, *Longfor Properties*, Chairman

5. Sun Yiping, *Mengniu Dairy*, CEO

6. Yang Huiyan, *Country Garden*, Vice Chairman

7. Wang Fengying, *Great Wall Motor*, General Manager

8. Zong Fuli, *Wahaha*, General Manager

9. Cheung Yan, *Nine Dragons*, Chairlady

10. Zhang Xin, *SOHO China*, CEO

11. Liu Chang, *New Hope Liuhe*, Chairman

12. Lucy Peng, *Alibaba Group*, Chief People Officer

13. Chen Chunhua, *New Hope Liuhe*, CEO

14. Zeng Jingxuan, *Standard Chartered*, Greater China Chairman

15. Yu Shumin, *Hisense Electric*, Chairman

16. Liu Bing, *Beijing Wangfujing Department Store (Group)*, Chairman

17. He Qiaonv, *Beijing Orient Landscape*, Chairman

18. Zhou Junqing, *China Resources Power Holdings*, Chairman

19. Kathy Xu, *Capital Today*, President

20. Lin Weiping, *Skyworth Digital Holdings*, Chairman

21. Luo Yan, *China CAMC Engineering*, Chairman

22. Yang Huaizhen, *Jiangsu Hiteker*, Chairman

23. Chu Lam Yiu, *Huabao International Holdings*, Chairman

24. Lin Junbo, *Xinhu Zhongbao*, Chairman

25. Wu Huidi, *Fengli Group*, Chairman

26. Zhang Ronghua, *Tianjin Rockcheck Investment Holding Group*, General Manager

27. Zheng Jie, *Chrysler (China)*, President and CEO

28. Wu Naifeng, *Tasly Pharmaceutical Group*, President

29. Zheng Xiaoyan, *Hefei Department Store Group*, Chairman

30. Feng Yali, *Zhejiang Hailiang*, Chairman

31. Li Xinxi, *Baidu*, CFO

32. Zhang Yafeng, *Sealand Securities*, Chairman

33. Wei Christianson, *Morgan Stanley*, Asia-Pacific CEO

34. Shen Aiqin, *Wensli*, Honorary Chairman

35. Wang Laichun, *Luxshare Precision Industry*, Chairman and CEO

36. Jing Ulrich, *J.P. Morgan*, Asia-Pacific Vice Chairman

37. Tu Hongyan, *Wensli*, Chairman

38. Luo Yan, *China CAMC Engineering*, Chairman

39. Xu Shuqing, *Guangxi Wuzhou Zhongheng Group*, Chairman

40. Zhang Lirong, *Xinjiang Tianshan Cement*, Chairman

41. Du Youqi, *Zoomlion Heavy Industry Science & Technolog*y, Senior President

42. Zhang Xiaofang, *Bengang Steel Plates*, Chairman

43. Zhou Qunfei, *Lens Yechnology*, Chairman

44. Wang Ai, *Central China Land Media*, Chairman

45. Zhang Hongxia, *Weiqiao Textile*, Chairman

46. Chen Ailian, *Zhejiang Wanfeng Auto Wheel*, Chairman

47. Poon Wai, *Ajisen (China) Holdings*, founder, Chairman and CEO

48. Zhou Yaxian, *Shenguan Holdings (Group)*, Chairman

49. Cao Shiru, *Chengdu Hongqi Chain*, Chairman

50. Chen Suzhen, *Swatch Group*, China President

51. Zhan Lingzhi, *Anhui Huamao Textile*, Chairman

52. Yan Jin, *Yeland Investment Group*, President

53. Katty Lam, *PepsiCo*, Greater China President

54. Wu Liping, *Huatian Hotel Group*, Executive Director

55. Chak Meihing, *Heung Kong Group*, President

56. Mou Jinxiang, *Lianhe Chemical Technology*, Chairman

57. Chen Lingfen, *Huafu Top Dyed Melange Yarn*, President

58. Chen Lifen, *Jiangsu Sunshine*, Chairman

59. Li Yiqing, *Wasu Media Holding*, Chairman

60. Lu Yaxing, *Zhongnan Group*, Vice-General Manager

61. Ma Ronglu, *Societe Generale (China)*, Chairman

62. Duan Xiaoying, *GE Healthcare*, CEO

63. Zhou Haiming, *Shanghai Maling Aquarius*, Chairman

64. Liu Wei, *Giant Interactive Group*, President

65. Yang Min, *China Hanking Holdings*, Chairman

66. Mou Jiayun, *Chengdu Shindoo Chemical Industry*, Chairman

67. Han Fangru, *Qingdao East Steel*, Chairman

68. Margaret Ren, *Bank America Merrill Lynch China*, Investment Banking

69. Jiang Jin, *Chongqing Road and Bridge*, Chairman

70. Wang Jili, *Yantai Jereh Oilfield Services Group*, Executive Director

71. Liao Jianing, *Guangzhou Zhujiang Brewery*, Executive Director and General Manager

72. Xu Shu, *Beijing Kangde Xin Composite Material*, President

73. Cecilia Ho, *International Paper*, Asia President

74. Liu Lianhong, *Jiangsu Hongdou Industry*, Chairman

75. Wu Bin, *Xinjiang Tianye*, Chairman

76. Li Linzhi, *Wuhan Kaidi Eiectric Power*, Chairman

77. Zhou Yifeng, *Oriental Energy*, Chairman

78. Ning Zhongwei, *Anhui Golden Seed Winery*, General Manager

79. Zhao Yifang, *Zhejiang Huace Film and TV*, General Manager

80. Li Hua, *Chuying Agro-Pastoral Group*, President

81. Liu Wenjing, *Shandong Blue Sail Plastic and Rubber*, Chairman

82. Liu Jingyu, *Tianma Microelectronics*, Executive Director and General Manager

83. Wang Aiping, *Xi’an Kaiyuan Investment Group*, Chairman

84. Wang Jingbo, *Noah Wealth*, CEO

85. Shen Jinhua, *Lancy*, Executive Director and General Manager

86. Chen Dongmei, *Qiaqia Food*, General Manager

87. Chen Ruiai, *Guangdong Dahuanong Animal Health Products*, General Manager

88. Wang Jia, *Beijing Venustech Inc.*, Chairman

89. Zheng Guihua, *Henan Rebecca Hair Products*, General Manager

90. Zhao Wenhua, *Guangdong Guangzhou Daily Media*, General Manager

91. Tan Qiubin, *Jiangsu Guotai International Group Guomao*, Chairman

92. Wang Ping, *Sundy Land Investment*, President

93. Xu Hong, *Beijing Huaye Realestate*, Chairman

94. Zhang Xian, *Songcheng Performance Development*, President

95. Mao Lihua, *Shandong Denghai Seeds*, Chairman

96. Li Li, *Masterwork Machinery*, Chairman

97. Zhang Hong, *Juli Sling*, President

98. Li Manli, *FSPG Hi-tech*, Chairman

99. Xu Guifen, *Jiangxi Huangshanghuang Group Food*, Chairman

100. Wang Yinxi, *Guangzhou Friendship Group*, General Manager


– with Cherish Xiong

2014 Forbes China Power Women List (Full List) - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

This is truly great to see. Amazing to see that women in China have achieved so much and are highly accomplished. Hope to see this progress continue in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> Wow! This is truly great to see. Amazing to see that women in China have achieved so much and are highly accomplished.



Some of names on the list are still very young, For example, both No. 6 and No. 8 are in their early 30s，with the latter reportedly worth 80 billion yuan(13 billion USD).


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

cirr said:


> Some of names on the list are still very young, For example, both No. 6 and No. 8 are in their early 30s，with the latter reportedly worth 80 billion yuan(13 billion USD).



That's even better news. I see Yang Huiyan is from Guangdong while Zong Fuli is from Hangzhou. It's even better to see that development is all-encompassing and neither age nor location is a big barrier (If we were to take factors like age and location).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

BEIJING - The Chinese central authorities on Tuesday unveiled a program to promote the integrated circuit (IC) industry by setting up a state-level leading group and special investment fund.

The "National Guideline for the Development and Promotion of the IC Industry," published by the State Council, was meant to stimulate the dynamism and creativity of IC companies and accelerate the pace at which China's IC industry catches up with international leaders.

The sector's development should be focused on design and manufacturing, and great efforts should be made to boost the IC packaging and testing industry and make breakthroughs in key equipment and materials, it said.

A state-level "leading group" consisting of high officials will be set up to enhance top-level design and mobilise resources to boost the sector, according to the guideline.

Secondly, a special national industry investment fund will be put in place to provide a platform for big companies, financial institutions and social capital to support the development of the IC industry.

Thirdly, financial support will be increased for the industry in the form of providing new credit products and financial services, encouraging IC companies to go public, issuing financing tools and developing insurance products for the sector.

More efforts will be made to implement preferential tax policies for the industry, increase the application of secure and reliable software and hardware, encourage firms to set up IC technological research institutions, and boost international cooperation.

The IC industry, as the core of the information technology (IT) sector, is a strategic, fundamental and pioneering one to support economic and social development and safe guard national security, said the guideline.

Speeding up the development of the IC industry is also of great strategic significance to transform China's economic development pattern, safeguard national security and boost national competitiveness, it added.

The news should come as a boon to the country's IT sector, especially the chip-making industry, which has been lagging far behind the world heavyweights.

China relies heavily on imported ICs, which are among the country's top four import categories in terms of value, along with oil, iron ore and LCD panels.

As its reliance on foreign oil and iron ore cannot be reversed overnight, China has been working hard to promote the other two industries.

It has become less reliant on LCD panel imports in recent years, as its two leading makers of the panels, BOE and TCL, have been making strides in innovation. However, IC products continue to be imported in massive quantities.

With China's smartphone market booming, the country imported $232.2 billion worth of ICs in 2013, up 34.6 percent year on year, according to customs authorities.

The figure was higher than the $219.6 billion worth of imported oil for the year, making IC top the list of imports, resulting in a trade deficit of $144.1 billion for the industry, which had been expanding for four years in a row.

The aim is to increase the sales revenue of China's IC industry to 350 billion yuan ($56.2 billion) by 2015, and to narrow the gap between Chinese and international levels in the sector by 2020, with its sales revenue growing 20 percent annually on average, according to the guideline.

By 2030, the main links in the IC industrial chain should reach the leading international level, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

the core still weak, ....


----------



## cnleio

MIPS and ARM core low-power CPU, BeiJing did the right thing !


----------



## cirr

*China to build $1bn Gallic-themed 'film city' and Cannes-style festival*

Chinese authorities, who are working with Cannes counterparts on film festival, are planning film-themed tourist centre three hours from Shanghai

theguardian.com, Wednesday 23 July 2014 12.02 BST







Is China to get its very own version of the Palme D'Or? Photograph: Christian Hartmann/Reuters
China plans to create an ambitious $1bn Cannes-style film festival in the eastern coastal province of Zheijiang, according to China Daily.

Chinese authorities are teaming with counterparts in the French city, which has hosted the event since 1946, to bring a similar festival to the county of Anji. The aim is to build a Gallic-themed "film city" and tourist centre in one of China's most scenic regions, which is known for its bamboo forests and is a pilot region for green building. (It produces 12m commerical bamboo poles annually and boasts China's largest bamboo nursery.)

Xiao Wunan, of the Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation, told China Daily that the program was aimed at establishing a milestone for film in the world's most populous nation. "This film festival should also maintain strong Chinese features. We hope this program can push China's film industry to a higher level."

Anji was only connected to the Chinese national network of highways between 2000 and 2002, and it remains one of the country's less-developed regions. However, it now takes fewer than three hours to reach Shanghai by car and the area has increasingly attracted investment from China and abroad.

China to build $1bn Gallic-themed 'film city' and Cannes-style festival | Film | theguardian.com


----------



## Kolaps

CCP love fancy thing like this.

But forget to encourage local movie maker make a Hollywood movie, if not, even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

I prefer old movies and drama.

Above is 上海滩. Up till now, she is still a masterpiece. The opening music is still Cantopop classic.


----------



## William Hung

Lux de Veritas said:


> I prefer old movies and drama.
> 
> Above is 上海滩. Up till now, she is still a masterpiece. The opening music is still Cantopop classic.



The quality of films is correlated to the economy. Japanese films was the greatest in the Asian industry in the 70s. Then HK rose up in 80s. Then their cinema quality went down as their economy stagnate. So it is inevitable that PRC cinema will be the top soon with its strong economy. The only thing they need to worry is censorship that is too strict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Black Flag said:


> The quality of films is correlated to the economy. Japanese films was the greatest in the Asian industry in the 70s. Then HK rose up in 80s. Then their cinema quality went down as their economy stagnate. So it is inevitable that PRC cinema will be the top soon with its strong economy. The only thing they need to worry is censorship that is too strict.



They wont have another Shanghai Tan, trust me. It correlates with the moral and cultural outlook of people as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Kolaps said:


> CCP love fancy thing like this.
> 
> But forget to encourage local movie maker make a Hollywood movie, if not, even better.



Your comment is a contradiction. The fact that they create these parks and festival is to encourage and promote their film industry. 

Film festivals allow audience to enjoy quality local and world cinema. Local and foreign film makers and learn each others film industry. They can also network with each other.



Lux de Veritas said:


> They wont have another Shanghai Tan, trust me. It correlates with the moral and cultural outlook of people as well.



I think the moral and cultural outlook of the average people will only dictate how well and which kind of films will be received/becomes popular. 

I personally believe artists (film makers, writers, etc) are a special breed of people that do not always follow mainstream culture. Thus, they can still produce brilliant work of arts even if the outlook and culture of the people surrounding them is sh!tty. 

How well the general public welcome their work, that's another issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Lux de Veritas said:


> They wont have another Shanghai Tan, trust me. It correlates with the moral and cultural outlook of people as well.



There was an energy and sense of bravado back in those days. Movies were produced in the hundreds and many shone to become cult favorites to thus day. TVB has gone down the toilet with generic cookie cutter actors and singers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> There was an energy and sense of bravado back in those days. Movies were produced in the hundreds and many shone to become cult favorites to thus day. TVB has gone down the toilet with generic cookie cutter actors and singers.



What about Ann Hui's A Simple Life? 

That film is quality cinema man. I would say it's gonna be a classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phukimak

Black Flag said:


> Your comment is a contradiction. The fact that they create these parks and festival is to encourage and promote their film industry.
> 
> Film festivals allow audience to enjoy quality local and world cinema. Local and foreign film makers and learn each others film industry. They can also network with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the moral and cultural outlook of the average people will only dictate how well and which kind of films will be received/becomes popular.
> 
> I personally believe artists (film makers, writers, etc) are a special breed of people that do not always follow mainstream culture. Thus, they can still produce brilliant work of arts even if the outlook and culture of the people surrounding them is sh!tty.
> 
> How well the general public welcome their work, that's another issue.



looks like you are films lover..

i think the best film director in china is wong kar wai...
his best film is happy together

really good movies with great story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> There was an energy and sense of bravado back in those days. Movies were produced in the hundreds and many shone to become cult favorites to thus day. TVB has gone down the toilet with generic cookie cutter actors and singers.



You're right bro. Even their music composers nowadays cannot produce anything decent. After Joseph Koo and Wong Jim, they don't have anymore composers. Pretty sad. There is no comparison to the melodic music of the 70s-80s Canto dramas and Wuxia.



Phukimak said:


> looks like you are films lover..
> 
> i think the best film director in china is wong kar wai...
> his best film is happy together
> 
> really good movies with great story



WKW do not make money for the studio. His "masterpiece" Grandmaster is totally garbage with the wrong actors portraying the wrong characters.

You want to make money, you stick to Wong Jing as director.

His latest is Once upon a time in Shanghai. Good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Another one of my favorite. 小李飞刀。I am fortunate to born in the years, to enjoy good music and drama. Nowadays I am going for months without TV.

The demise of HK music, TV and movie is apparent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## William Hung

Phukimak said:


> looks like you are films lover..
> 
> i think the best film director in china is wong kar wai...
> his best film is happy together
> 
> really good movies with great story



LOL I haven't seen Happy together. I'm too manly to watch that movie. But A simple life made me cry.


----------



## Jlaw

Lux de Veritas said:


> Another one of my favorite. 小李飞刀。I am fortunate to born in the years, to enjoy good music and drama. Nowadays I am going for months without TV.
> 
> The demise of HK music, TV and movie is apparent.


This one is a bit slow and choreography is not as good. I think 楚留香, 絕代雙驕, 英雄出少年 are some of the decent series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Jlaw said:


> This one is a bit slow and choreography is not as good. I think 楚留香, 絕代雙驕, 英雄出少年 are some of the decent series



The graphic effects and fight choreography of hk historic dramas from 80s-90s are ALL terrible and comical if you watch it again. But the enjoyment of watching them cannot be matched by the more modern PRC historic dramas.

The best is comedy drama from the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Black Flag said:


> The graphic effects and fight choreography of hk historic dramas from 80s-90s are ALL terrible and comical if you watch it again. But the enjoyment of watching them cannot be matched by the more modern PRC historic dramas.
> 
> The best is comedy drama from the 90s.



You are referring to the tvb series from the 90s. 90s was rubbish. The 80s ones I mentioned from my previous posts were good.

It was the 無厘頭 comedy of the 90s that turned me away from HK movies for one decade.


----------



## eazzy

Good. 

Good.


----------



## Edison Chen

First half year of 2014, the GDP and its nominal growth rate for each province of China. Shanxi, 1.35%,


----------



## Edison Chen

*China to contribute to new global trade system*

*



*
Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (2nd L) meets with a delegation of US business leaders and former senior officials, who are here for the sixth round of dialogues between China-US business leaders and former senior officials, in Beijing, capital of China, July 22, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING - China will join in and contribute to the construction of a new global trade system, said Premier Li Keqiang on Tuesday.

Li also called on the United States to be more open and to create more favorable conditions for the two countries' deeper cooperation, while meeting a delegation of US business leaders and former senior officials.

The delegation, headed by President of the US Chamber of Commerce Thomas Donohue, included former National Security Advisor Sandy Berger,former US Trade Representative Charlene Barshefsky, and a group of senior business executives.

Li said a good China-US relationship is conducive to both countries, and will help them to realize more global interests. The two countries should respect each other, strengthen mutual trust, deepen cooperation and control disputes.

He called on business circles and think tanks of the two countries to have closer communication to promote a stable and sound development of the China-US cooperation.

Donohue and several delegation members said deeper cooperation between the United States and China will benefit the two countries and the global economic growth. The US business circles will continue to promote bilateral trade and investment cooperation and the development of US-China ties.

Li also pledged that China will be more open and improve the market environment to give fair competition for companies from both home and abroad.

Li also answered questions from US business leaders about China's reform and opening up, and China-US trade and financial cooperation.

China to contribute to new global trade system|Center|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Yang Huiyan only 6th? I thought she is 1st.


----------



## Informant

Nothing is more hotter than a powerful woman. OMG so emasculating and so so so HOTT! 

Bees knees man, bees knees.


----------



## Edison Chen

*Asian Stocks Climb for Fourth Day on China Manufacturing*
By Jonathan BurgosJul 23, 2014 9:08 PM CT 

Asian stocks rose for a fourth day, with the regional benchmark index extending a six-year high, after a Chinese manufacturing gauge rose to its strongest reading in 18 months.

LG Display Co. (034220) climbed 2.5 percent in Seoul after the supplier of panels for Apple Inc. devices posted second-quarter profit that beat analyst estimates. Fujifilm Holdings Corp. rose 2.1 percent in Tokyo after a report that sales of high-end cameras boosted the company’s first-quarter operating profit. Newcrest Mining Ltd. sank 4 percent as Australia’s biggest gold producer said it may write down the value of its assets by as much as A$2.5 billion ($2.4 billion).

The MSCI Asia Pacific Index added 0.2 percent to 148.76 as of 10:03 a.m. in Hong Kong as seven of its 10 industry groups rose. The gauge yesterday closed at the highest level since June 2008. Companies from PepsiCo Inc. to Dow Chemical Co. helped drive the Standard & Poor’s 500 Index to a record close yesterday, with about 77 percent of index members posting results this season that exceeded analysts’ estimates.

“Against the backdrop of improving earnings and benign U.S. inflation, the market can continue to grind higher,” Tim Schroeders, a portfolio manager who helps oversee $1 billion on in equities at Pengana Capital Ltd. in Melbourne, said by phone. “Investors are a bit more positive on China as some of the doomsday scenario previously feared have dissipated.”

*China PMI*
A Chinese manufacturing gauge rose to an 18-month high in July, adding to signs that the government will meet its 2014 economic-growth target of about 7.5 percent. A preliminary Purchasing Managers’ Index from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics was at 52, compared with the 51 median estimate of analysts surveyed by Bloomberg News and a final reading of 50.7 in June. Numbers above 50 indicate expansion.

China’s Shanghai Composite Index climbed 0.6 percent. The Hang Seng China Enterprises Index of mainland shares traded in Hong Kong advanced 0.7 percent, while the city’s benchmark Hang Seng Index added 0.4 percent. Taiwan’s Taiex index and Singapore’s Straits Times Index both rose 0.2 percent.

Australia’s S&P/ASX 200 Index advanced 0.1 percent. New Zealand’s NZX 50 Index climbed 0.5 percent after the central bank raised its benchmark interest rate and signaled it will now pause increases amid benign inflation.

*Japan Trade*
Japan’s Topix index gained 0.2 percent, after falling 0.1 percent earlier. The country’s trade deficit was larger than economists forecast after exports unexpectedly fell. The shortfall in June was 822.2 billion yen ($8.1 billion), the finance ministry reported in Tokyo today, surpassing the 643 billion yen median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey of 32 economists. Exports shrank 2 percent from a year earlier, while imports rose 8.4 percent.

South Korea’s Kospi index rose 0.2 percent. The nation’s economic growth slowed to 0.6 percent in the second quarter from 0.9 percent in the previous three months, according to Bank of Koreapreliminary data today. Economists forecast a 0.7 percent expansion.

The MSCI Asia Pacific Index (MXAP) traded at 13.6 times estimated earnings yesterday compared with 16.7 for the S&P 500 Index, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Futures on the S&P 500 were little changed today. The U.S. equity benchmark index gained 0.2 percent yesterday to an all-time high as as Apple Inc. boosted technology companies and health-care shares rallied amid earnings. Facebook Inc. surged in extended trading past its all-time high after posting second-quarter revenue and profit that beat analyst estimates.

*U.S. Rates*
The S&P 500 headed for a second week of advance as inflation data signaled the Federal Reserve won’t be compelled to raise interest rates in the near future and earnings reports boosted optimism about the economy. Fed Chair Janet Yellen has said rates will stay low for a “considerable time” after the central bank stops its monthly bond purchases. It is on track to end them in October.

The Fed may have scope to keep interest rates at zero for longer than investors anticipate as inflation stays muted and a 2014 slowdown prolongs the labor-market recovery, the International Monetary Fund said yesterday.

Asian Stocks Climb for Fourth Day on China Manufacturing - Bloomberg


----------



## Edison Chen

*China Manufacturing Gauge Rises to 18-Month High on Stimulus *

By Bloomberg NewsJul 23, 2014 9:31 PM CT

A Chinese manufacturing gauge rose to an 18-month high in July, bolstering the government’s chances of meeting its 2014 economic-growth target of about 7.5 percent.

A preliminary Purchasing Managers’Index (SHCOMP) from HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics was at 52.0, topping the 51.0 median estimate of analysts surveyed by Bloomberg News and June’s final reading of 50.7. Numbers above 50 indicate expansion.

Asian stocks rallied and the yuan rose to a three-month high, as the report suggested stimulus implemented this year including expedited infrastructure spending is supporting growth. Analysts at banks including Citigroup Inc. and JPMorgan Chase & Co. raised their 2014 expansion forecasts after China said last week that its economy expanded 7.5 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier.

“The cumulative impact of mini-stimulus measures introduced earlier is still filtering through,” Qu Hongbin, HSBC’s chief China economist in Hong Kong, said in a statement today. “We expect policy makers to maintain their accommodative stance over the next few months to consolidate the recovery.”

The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index of stocks rose 0.7 percent at 9:58 a.m. local time, while the MSCI Asia Pacific Index was up 0.2 percent. The Australian dollar reversed losses and the yuan strengthened to as much as 6.1912 per dollar, the highest level since April 9.

*Survey Sample*
The report, known as the Flash PMI, is typically based on 85 percent to 90 percent of responses to surveys sent to purchasing managers at more than 420 companies. The final reading is due Aug. 1. Estimates of today’s number from 21 analysts ranged from 50.5 to 51.5.

A separate manufacturing PMI from the National Bureau of Statistics and China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing will also be published Aug. 1. That gauge rose to 51.0 in June, the highest reading this year, from 50.8 in May.

The statistics bureau said last week that gross domestic product rose 7.5 percent in the April-June period from a year earlier, compared with the 7.4 percent median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey of analysts. June industrial production and first-half fixed-asset investment exceeded projections.

Policy makers are trying to fuel growth with looser credit and faster spending. Aggregate financing, China’s broadest measure of new credit, was the highest for June since the lending spree of 2009, central bank data showed last week. China’s fiscal spending in June rose 26.1 percent from a year ago while fiscal revenue rose 8.8 percent, according to the Ministry of Finance.

The government has limited the support to areas including infrastructure construction and affordable housing. It has maintained nationwide curbs on the property market while some cities have loosened restrictions this year.

Bayerische Motoren Werke AG, the German luxury car and motorcycle maker, said last week it plans to double its China-produced models to six and boost manufacturing capacity in the country to 400,000 vehicles a year from 300,000.

China Manufacturing Gauge Rises to 18-Month High on Stimulus  - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> *Policy makers are trying to fuel growth with looser credit and faster spending. Aggregate financing, China’s broadest measure of new credit, was the highest for June since the lending spree of 2009, central bank data showed last week. China’s fiscal spending in June rose 26.1 percent from a year ago while fiscal revenue rose 8.8 percent, according to the Ministry of Finance.*
> 
> The government has limited the support to areas including infrastructure construction and affordable housing. It has maintained nationwide curbs on the property market while some cities have loosened restrictions this year.



This news is disconcerting. The whole point of Xi's rebalance was to move away from this kind of credit-fueled growth. Fiscal spending up by 26.1%, but GDP only up by 7.5%? If that's not a sign of inefficiency and mal-investment, I don't know what is. I hope China doesn't fall into the same debt trap that the US did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China, US reach agreement Infrastructure key to the future*

*Updated: 2014-07-24 11:15
*
*By Li Jiabao and Mu Chen in Beijing (China Daily USA)*

China and the United States agreed Wednesday to strengthen cooperation on infrastructure while calling for an acceleration of talks on a bilateral investment treaty.

"This year's dialogue led to new consensus on infrastructure investment between China and the US," Chen Wenling, chief economist at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, said at the closing of the Sixth Annual US-China CEO and Former Senior Officials' Dialogue, held in Beijing this week.

"Both sides agreed there are tremendous investment opportunities and huge potential, and urged the governments to conclude the bilateral investment treaty negotiations as soon as possible," Chen said.

A report, Promoting Bilateral Investment in Infrastructure in China and the US, released by the CCIEE on Wednesday, said the economies of China and the US will "remain complementary for a long period of time".

The two countries' commitment to adjusting their economic structures contains "huge opportunity for bilateral investment, particularly that for infrastructure investment", according to the report.

The report estimated that by 2020, upgrading infrastructure in the US will require $3.6 trillion, and the shortage of funds will total $1.6 trillion. China and the US, it said, have great potential to cooperate in science and technology investment, energy, environmental protection investment, manufacturing and agriculture.

The need for infrastructure investment in the US in energy, transportation and water is estimated at $8 trillion and could reach $30 trillion, said Jeremie Waterman, executive director for greater China of the US Chamber of Commerce, citing the chamber's report, From International to Interstates: Assessing the Opportunity for Chinese Participation in US Infrastructure, which was released in October 2013.



"Investment in water here is a significant need for China and also a potential significant opportunity for foreign investors, including US investors in China. ... The needs are enormous; there is certainly potential for significant mutual benefits like water investment, and I think we are going to see a lot more investment tied to China's urbanization in the energy and environmental areas," Waterman said.

But challenges to cooperation between the world's two largest economies remain: for example, the slow progress of the Sino-US BIT talks, insufficient strategic mutual trust, language barriers and cultural gaps, and a lack of understanding on each side of the other's investment environment, the CCIEE report said.

"The BIT negotiations must speed up, and we expect them to be concluded by the end of 2015," said Wei Jianguo, vice-chairman of the CCIEE. "Meanwhile, we should introduce innovations and use the gains from China's accession into the World Trade Organization to accelerate the BIT talk process."

Myron A. Brilliant, executive vice-president and head of international affairs of the USCC, said the business community sees the BIT as "steppingstones to even bigger things in the relationship".

"We talked about ultimately hoping to have a US-China Free Trade Agreement, not something that can be accomplished in the short term, but longer term, it should be the aspirations not only of the business communities but of the two governments," he said.

"We even talked about having a step, in between the BIT and FTA, to promote a BIT-plus-trade element. All this reflects that there is a lot of ongoing negotiations between China and the US," Brilliant added.

The two sides also agreed to consolidate the WTO system, including expanding and concluding the Information Technology Agreement, according to a joint statement on the dialogue.

Contact the writers at lijiabao@chinadaily.com.cn and muchen@chinadaily.com.cn



*Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (right) listens to US Chamber of Commerce President and CEO Thomas Donohue (center) with chairman of the US Chamber of Commerce Board of Directors Tamara Lundgren (left) before their meeting in Beijing on Tuesday. AP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Any agreement with the US means giving up a bit of national sovereignty to US and US corporations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> This news is disconcerting. The whole point of Xi's rebalance was to move away from this kind of credit-fueled growth. Fiscal spending up by 26.1%, but GDP only up by 7.5%? If that's not a sign of inefficiency and mal-investment, I don't know what is. I hope China doesn't fall into the same debt trap that the US did.



I guess the credit expansion is due to China's bank regulation. Usually in June, all the managers of banks in China are required to meet the deposit and loan task, because there is a loan-to-deposit ratio requirement for banks. I don't know what items are really on the numerator and denominator,only know this formula is like loan divide by deposits. On June 30th, China Banking Regulatory Commission will investigate each bank, to see if they maintain 75% loan to deposit ratio. But on June 30th this year, CBRC modified this ratio, eased banks' burden to comply with this ratio. But this 75% is not changed, just maybe some types of loan are not included in this formula. This is a good policy for the banks, so they expand credit, I guess it's the reason. In fact, many banks in China has very high loan to deposit ratio to maintain profitability. I just heard this from my parents and friends, they work in many banks, but they face the same requirement. Now, many people are urging to cancel this ratio. Banks have their own way to operate.

Usually in June, all the bank managers are crazy as hell, they compete for deposit everywhere, they provide high rate of return, or they get fired. On June 30 this year, on this single day, the deposit of the four major banks in China increased $182.2 billion.

But of course there is other reasons, Xi and Li's policy seems promising, so the market has more confidence. Or maybe the credit doesn't go to the real economy. Anything could happen. About the 7.5% growth rate, all I know is China still lacks new growth engine with the exception of infrastructure. I hope US can transfer more high tech to China, help to build more industries other than fixed asset investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> I guess the credit expansion is due to China's bank regulation. Usually in June, all the managers of banks in China are required to meet the deposit and loan task, because there is a loan-to-deposit ratio requirement for banks. I don't know what items are really on the numerator and denominator,only know this formula is like loan divide by deposits. On June 30th, China Banking Regulatory Commission will investigate each bank, to see if they maintain 75% loan to deposit ratio. But on June 30th this year, CBRC modified this ratio, eased banks' burden to comply with this ratio. But this 75% is not changed, just maybe some types of loan are not included in this formula. This is a good policy for the banks, so they expand credit, I guess it's the reason. In fact, many banks in China has very high loan to deposit ratio to maintain profitability. I just heard this from my parents and friends, they work in many banks, but they face the same requirement. Now, many people are urging to cancel this ratio. Banks have their own way to operate.
> 
> Usually in June, all the bank managers are crazy as hell, they compete for deposit everywhere, they provide high rate of return, or they get fired. On June 30 this year, on this single day, the deposit of the four major banks in China increased $182.2 billion.
> 
> But of course there is other reasons, Xi and Li's policy seems promising, so the market has more confidence. Or maybe the credit doesn't go to the real economy. Anything could happen. About the 7.5% growth rate, all I know is China still lacks new growth engine with the exception of infrastructure. I hope US can transfer more high tech to China, help to build more industries other than fixed asset investment.



That's a fascinating look inside the way banks manage the regulators in China. Thanks for the information. I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but the way the loan to deposit ratio is managed makes me nervous about the effectiveness of the regulators, and whether banks are managing their risk properly. Do you know how often the regulator examines the banks for compliance with its minimum standards?

That takes care of the bank credit aspect of the article, but the part that concerned me was the "aggregate financing" and "fiscal spending" portion of the article. I am not quite sure what these refer to, but I assume fiscal spending refers to government spending. I was unable to find up-to-date data on China's budget deficit, but in searching, I found the following (http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304585004579419823159168590 ):

The budget deficit, which will rise 12.5% to 1.35 trillion yuan ($221 billion), will also reflect efforts to overhaul the economy and deal with the effect of slower growth. While the deficit total is up, the finance ministry said the shortfall will still be about the same percentage of the nation's inflation-adjusted gross domestic product at around 2.1%.

"We will take an active fiscal policy, appropriately expand the deficit and maintain a certain level of stimulus for the economy," the finance ministry said in its report on the budget at the opening of the annual session of parliament on Wednesday.

It also said that it would use fiscal policy to push ahead with a rebalancing of the economy, though it tempered this by saying it had a "serious imbalance between government revenue and expenditure."

*Spending is set to rise 9.5% this year to 15.30 trillion yuan, while revenue will increase 8% to 13.95 trillion yuan, according to the budget plan.
*
---

In the article you posted above, if I understand it correctly, fiscal revenues increased 8.8%, which is more or less in line with the projection of 8% trend-line growth according to the plan, but fiscal spending rose 26.1% year over year, in contrast to the 9.5% trend-line growth that the budget plan called for. That's what concerns me--it may be an indication that the economy is far weaker than expected, so stimulus spending had to be amplified to support the GDP growth that the government has been trying to achieve. I hope I'm wrong on this, but if I'm not, that's a bad sign for the world economy. China's already implemented stimulus spending in 2013, so if additional stimulus spending is necessary in 2014, that indicates the manufacturing strength is artificial, and will fall when the stimulus is withdrawn. This is supported by recent inflation figures that have been significantly below the government target of 3.5%.

I hope we're not seeing the beginning of a deflationary period. Europe, the US, and Japan have already used up all of their fiscal and monetary weapons, so there will not be a way to use Keynsian tactics to combat deflation should it appaer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> That's a fascinating look inside the way banks manage the regulators in China. Thanks for the information. I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but the way the loan to deposit ratio is managed makes me nervous about the effectiveness of the regulators, and whether banks are managing their risk properly. Do you know how often the regulator examines the banks for compliance with its minimum standards?
> 
> That takes care of the bank credit aspect of the article, but the part that concerned me was the "aggregate financing" and "fiscal spending" portion of the article. I am not quite sure what these refer to, but I assume fiscal spending refers to government spending. I was unable to find up-to-date data on China's budget deficit, but in searching, I found the following (http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304585004579419823159168590 ):
> 
> The budget deficit, which will rise 12.5% to 1.35 trillion yuan ($221 billion), will also reflect efforts to overhaul the economy and deal with the effect of slower growth. While the deficit total is up, the finance ministry said the shortfall will still be about the same percentage of the nation's inflation-adjusted gross domestic product at around 2.1%.
> 
> "We will take an active fiscal policy, appropriately expand the deficit and maintain a certain level of stimulus for the economy," the finance ministry said in its report on the budget at the opening of the annual session of parliament on Wednesday.
> 
> It also said that it would use fiscal policy to push ahead with a rebalancing of the economy, though it tempered this by saying it had a "serious imbalance between government revenue and expenditure."
> 
> *Spending is set to rise 9.5% this year to 15.30 trillion yuan, while revenue will increase 8% to 13.95 trillion yuan, according to the budget plan.
> *
> ---
> 
> In the article you posted above, if I understand it correctly, fiscal revenues increased 8.8%, which is more or less in line with the projection of 8% trend-line growth according to the plan, but fiscal spending rose 26.1% year over year, in contrast to the 9.5% trend-line growth that the budget plan called for. That's what concerns me--it may be an indication that the economy is far weaker than expected, so stimulus spending had to be amplified to support the GDP growth that the government has been trying to achieve. I hope I'm wrong on this, but if I'm not, that's a bad sign for the world economy. China's already implemented stimulus spending in 2013, so if additional stimulus spending is necessary in 2014, that indicates the manufacturing strength is artificial, and will fall when the stimulus is withdrawn. This is supported by recent inflation figures that have been significantly below the government target of 3.5%.
> 
> I hope we're not seeing the beginning of a deflationary period. Europe, the US, and Japan have already used up all of their fiscal and monetary weapons, so there will not be a way to use Keynsian tactics to combat deflation should it appaer.



Central government spending increased by 12.3%, local government spending increased by 24.6%. In May, ministry of finance require each level of government to increase spending. I think the slow growth of fiscal revenue it's due to VAT reform, the increase of tax reimbursement for export and the decreasing of land transaction fees. China has been relying on "land fiscal revenue" years ago, it's a very bad policy. In June, the land transaction fees collection only grows 7.3%, but in June 2013, this number is 26.3%. I think, in short-term, from the data, it looks not good, but it's promising in the long run.

China has been reforming VAT since Xi & Li take charge, you can google it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

LeveragedBuyout said:


> This news is disconcerting. The whole point of Xi's rebalance was to move away from this kind of credit-fueled growth. Fiscal spending up by 26.1%, but GDP only up by 7.5%? If that's not a sign of inefficiency and mal-investment, I don't know what is. I hope China doesn't fall into the same debt trap that the US did.



How do you grow without getting financing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> How do you grow without getting financing?



Productivity growth. Leverage helps, but it is not an unlimited source of growth, unlike productivity.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Productivity growth. Leverage helps, but it is not an unlimited source of growth, unlike productivity.



But companies need financing for their business operation. Especially for start ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> But companies need financing for their business operation. Especially for start ups.



Yes, there are two types of financing, equity and debt. Equity (which is more expensive) is the most common form of financing for start-ups, and debt becomes the primary source of funds after some history and cash flow are established. However, banks prefer to lend when they can back the loan with collateral that can be called if the loan becomes non-performing, and without collateral, banks prefer the business to which they are lending to be as large as possible (in terms of total enterprise value, revenue, cash flow, and assets). That's why, in China, banks have favored real estate financing and financing to the state-owned enterprises, which are both the largest businesses in China, and also have implicit guarantees that the government will not let them fail.

China has been tightening regulation on loans for real estate purposes in recent years to try and cool down the housing market, and prevent over-investment. Small business financing in China, as far as I am aware, has not been easy, since the banks prefer to lend to SOEs, and SOEs have vast capital requirements. Since China's equity and debt markets are still primitive, larger enterprises are unable to move their capital funding sources into the capital markets, and remain overly dependent on bank financing. That "crowds out" the smaller businesses, which tend to be self-financed (i.e. either financed from cash flow, or financed from equity injections by the owners).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> But companies need financing for their business operation. Especially for start ups.



Yes, start up companies always have negative investment and positive financing cash flows. But when it turn to mature stage, the financing may slow down, or come to a reasonable level, if that the operating is fine. If a company's debt ratio is high, it's difficult to attract additional financing. China can't raise too much financing right now, I guess government will let private companies in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

JP Morgan seems to have picked up on the same issue I did; hopefully the developed world will re-accelerate in the second half like they predict.

Economists React: China’s Manufacturing Sector Looking Good - China Real Time Report - WSJ









July 24, 2014, 2:08 PM HKT
*Economists React: China’s Manufacturing Sector Looking Good*




Two cleaners rest on a bench at the Bund in Shanghai on July 23, 2014.
Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
_It has been a rocky year for China’s economy so far, with a pronounced slowdown early in the year that raised the prospect that the long-feared “hard landing” might finally have arrived. The government lost no time in responding, though, with a round of infrastructure spending and monetary easing that seems to have succeeded in perking up the economy – at least to judge from theHSBC “flash” manufacturing purchasing managers’ index, a survey of businesses, which hit an 18-month high of 52.0 in July. A rebound in export demand hasn’t hurt, either._

_Economists weigh in (edited slightly for style):_

*Today’s PMI reading suggests that conditions in the manufacturing sector have continued to improve going into the third quarter on the back of targeted support measures and warming external demand. *That said, subdued activity in the property sector is likely to remain a drag on growth this year…Concerns about growing credit risks should prevent policymakers from a launching broad stimulus that could lead to a significant rebound in credit growth. – _Julian Evans-Pritchard, Capital Economics_

*The flash release of the July PMI shows China’s export sector is acting as an underappreciated tailwind to growth in 2014.* While China’s economy is less dependent on exports in 2014 than it was in 2008, its performance is still closely tied to the global business cycle. With 2014 shaping up to be a good year for the U.S. and British labor markets, and an OK one for Germany’s, it was only a matter of time before stronger demand in China’s advanced economy export markets passed through to stronger manufacturing output in China. – _Bill Adams, PNC Financial Services_

*HSBC’s PMI reading came in higher than expected, mainly due to targeted easing for small and medium-sized enterprises and supportive policies kicked off since early in the second quarter.* It is likely orders from the government’s fine-tuning measures have already been passed to smaller sized enterprises from large state-owned firms… But we are still cautious on the pace of recovery, as commodity prices and electricity consumption growth were still weak, which suggests the demand recovery is still fragile. _– Fan Zhang, CIMB_

*The breakdown of the flash PMI points to a good growth momentum in the coming months.* Both new orders and new export orders are above 50 and are rising and quantity of purchases increased, while stocks of finished goods decreased. So we can say that there is some destocking at the moment. Note that the PMI also reflects sentiment. Due perhaps to the escalation of supportive policies from Beijing, sentiment in the economy and financial markets have been noticeably improved. – _Ting Lu, Bank of America Merrill Lynch_

*The significant expansion in fiscal spending and credit growth in May and June, as well as the recent accelerated pace of relaxation of property restrictions by local governments, appear to have boosted near-term sentiments in the economy. *Looking into the second half of the year…our global team expects a solid pickup in the advanced economies’ growth, which will provide support for China’s export sector in the coming months. – _Haibin Zhu, J.P. Morgan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> That's even better news. I see Yang Huiyan is from Guangdong while Zong Fuli is from Hangzhou. It's even better to see that development is all-encompassing and neither age nor location is a big barrier (If we were to take factors like age and location).


Yang Huiyan and Zong Fuli all succeed their father's company，From child began to accept elite education


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

dlclong said:


> Yang Huiyan and Zong Fuli all succeed their father's company，From child began to accept elite education



Yeah. I read about that. It seems like they didn't leave any opportunity go to waste
Though I wouldn't be surprised that there are MANY stories in China where the people 'made it ' despite their humble backgrounds.


----------



## Edison Chen

The economic pulse on the mainland is clearly quickening, judging by the three metrics Premier Li Keqiang uses as his key reference points for the health and intensity of the economy – industrial production, electricity consumption and railway freight traffic. Economists at Nomura highlight the strong correlation that electricity consumption and rail freight have with industrial production at 0.64 and 0.66, respectively. The implication from industrial production’s higher-thanconsensus bounce last month is that the bottom of the cycle has definitively passed and that growth momentum is building. For Nomura, that should translate into GDP growth of 7.5 per cent in the current quarter and 7.6 per cent next.

Chart of the day: Li Keqiang Index turns higher | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Australia close to currency clearing deal with China -RBA's Lowe| Reuters

Philip Lowe: Australia's RMB policies and future direction

_I would like to thank Michelle Wright for assistance in the preparation of these remarks._

I would like to thank David Olsson and the RMB Working Group for organising today's Roundtable. It is very encouraging to see the ongoing interest in the topic of RMB internationalisation from both government and business leaders. The Reserve Bank is a strong supporter of the work that is going on and I am very pleased to be able to participate.

For anyone interested in international trade or global finance, understanding the issues we are talking about this morning should be very high on their agenda. As I have said before, the internationalisation of the Renminbi (RMB) and the accompanying process of capital account liberalisation in China could well turn out to be one of the seismic events in global capital markets over the coming years. 1Ultimately, this process could see Chinese citizens be able to hold internationally diversified portfolios, just as the citizens of many other countries are already able to do.* It could also see citizens from other countries able to buy and sell Chinese financial and other assets with far fewer restrictions than are currently in place. And it could see the Chinese currency become one of the world's most actively traded. If these things do come to pass, then they would reshape the nature of global capital flows and the international financial system, just as China's entry into the global trading system reshaped global trade and production.*

As Australians, we have more than a passing interest in all of this. China is our largest trading partner and our financial linkages with China, while still relatively small, are growing. And by virtue of being a small open economy with an already liberalised capital account, our markets will be affected by changes in global capital flows. So understanding what is going on here is important. This is true not just for those involved directly in the financial sector, but for our society more broadly.

I have had the privilege of participating in the first two Australia-Hong Kong RMB Dialogues, the first in Sydney last year and the second in Hong Kong quite recently. From participating in these dialogues my sense is that we are making progress and David Gruen in his remarks has outlined some of the examples. More businesses are genuinely interested in exploring the advantages of having trade invoiced in RMB. The financial infrastructure that supports this trading is gradually being put in place. And some of the stumbling blocks and misperceptions are being eroded.

There is, though, much further to travel on this journey. *Currently, less than 1 per cent of Australia's merchandise trade with China is invoiced in RMB. For China, around 12 per cent of total merchandise trade in 2013 was invoiced in RMB, although we estimate the number was around 3 to 5 per cent if trade with Hong Kong is excluded. These figures suggest that there remains significant potential for growth in RMB trade invoicing, not only by Australian firms, but by firms in other countries as well.*

Australia's own experience with liberalisation is that the growth of trade makes financial liberalisation easier. As financial markets develop to support trade relationships, those same markets can, in time, support deeper financial relationships. Trade helps deepen financial markets, and deeper financial markets make it easier to liberalise. In the end, though, how long this whole journey takes in China is largely dependent upon the pace of reform by the Chinese authorities.

It is, of course, also dependent upon the speed with which the financial sector is able to respond to any new opportunities. In part, the development of the appropriate markets depends on commercial decisions made by financial institutions. The Reserve Bank is seeking to play a positive role in this area, partly through helping create a constructive environment in which these decisions can be made. Given this, I would like to spend a few minutes outlining the various elements of our work in this area.

First, we have sought simply to *better understand *how the RMB markets operate. In particular we have sought to understand: the nature of the existing arrangements and products; any impediments to the development of an RMB market in Australia; and how the RMB market sits within the broader financial system. Our representative office in Beijing has been helpful here as have the frequent trips by RBA staff to China. We have also worked closely with the financial sector in Australia, including with the RMB Working Group and have been involved in two separate surveys of corporates' attitudes toward the use of RMB. 2 These efforts have helped us develop a deeper understanding of the issues, as well as understanding in the broader financial community. The joint work has also assisted in providing a forum to support and to coordinate industry-led discussions and initiatives.

Second, the RBA has invested some of its *foreign currency reserves in RMB*. First and foremost, this portfolio shift reflects the growing importance of China in the global economy and the broadening financial relationship between Australia and China. But it has also allowed us to deepen our own understanding of developments in Chinese financial markets and the RMB. *Currently, around 3 per cent of our net foreign reserves are invested in RMB.*

Third, is *the bilateral local currency swap agreement *between the RBA and the People's Bank of China (PBC). This swap, which was signed in 2012, allows the two central banks to exchange their local currencies for mutually agreed purposes. The key benefit of the swap agreement is to provide confidence to the Australian market that RMB liquidity will be available through a "backstop" channel in the event of some disruption to the market for RMB. The swap is not meant to provide a "cheap" source of RMB funding to the Australian market in normal times. Its existence, though, should be helpful for market development, as it provides market participants with greater confidence that RMB will be available in Australia during times of dislocation. Since the swap agreement was signed there has not been a need to activate it, although it could be used should it be required.

Fourth, the RBA is currently working with the PBC on future RMB clearing and settlement arrangements, in particular the establishment of an "*official RMB clearing bank" *in Australia. In keeping with the process that has recently been followed in a number of other jurisdictions - including London, Frankfurt, Paris, Luxembourg and Seoul - this would involve the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding between the RBA and the PBC, and the designation of an official clearing bank in Australia. It is important to note that the RBA would not expect to play a significant role in choosing which particular bank would be designated - this is, quite rightly, largely a matter for the Chinese authorities. In terms of timing, we are hopeful that an official RMB clearing bank could be designated over the coming months.

The concept of an official RMB clearing bank is one that is sometimes open to some misunderstanding, so I would like to spend a few moments setting out how these institutions operate. *In essence, their key function is to facilitate cross-border payments and receipts of RMB for trade-related purposes on behalf of other financial institutions in the local market.*

Of course, Australian importers and exporters are _already _able to make and receive cross-border RMB payments through a number of existing channels. For example, Australian-based banks can facilitate cross-border RMB trade transactions through correspondent banking relationships with banks in mainland China, or through RMB clearing "services" that are offered by Australian-based Chinese banks via their mainland Chinese Head Offices. Similarly, these transactions can also be effected through other offshore RMB centres, such as Hong Kong.

In fact, the differences between an official RMB clearing bank and the channels that are already available are quite subtle, though still important. In essence, official RMB clearing banks are afforded more _direct _access to China's onshore RMB and foreign exchange markets than other offshore institutions. More specifically, official clearing banks have direct access to China's interbank RMB payments system and receive a quota to transact in China's onshore foreign exchange market. These changes also entail more direct access to RMB liquidity from the PBC.

While an official RMB clearing bank would not _directly _increase the range or type of RMB transactions that are permitted to take place between Chinese and Australian entities, it would improve the efficiency of cross-border RMB transactions, for example by potentially reducing payment delays and/or reducing transaction costs. And, over time, the presence of an official clearing bank could encourage local financial institutions to offer a broader range of RMB products to the local market than is currently available.

Given the way in which the Chinese authorities have chosen to liberalise trading in the RMB, these clearing banks are playing an important practical and symbolic role. Indeed, the establishment of a clearing bank in Australia would help ensure that we are well positioned to participate in the next stages in the process of RMB internationalisation. Ultimately, though, if China does follow the general path travelled by a number of other countries, these clearing banks are likely to become less significant. In other currencies, alternative arrangements exist for the clearing of cross-border flows, with financial institutions managing the liquidity and risk issues without access to an official clearing bank. If this eventually turns out to be the case for the Chinese currency as well, then there is likely to be a reduced need for these official clearing banks. In the meantime, they are an important stepping stone on the path to a more internationally integrated Chinese currency.

Finally, a fifth step that we hope to take soon is to obtain a quota for Australian-based financial institutions to invest in mainland China under the Renminbi Qualified Foreign Institutional Investors (or RQFII) scheme. Following the granting of a RQFII quota to a specific jurisdiction, financial institutions operating within that jurisdiction can apply to the Chinese authorities to obtain an individual investment quota. Approved institutions can then invest their own quota in selected mainland Chinese bonds and equities using RMB obtained in the offshore market. In this way, the RQFII scheme can be thought of as representing both a partial relaxation of controls on inward portfolio investment to mainland China and as a means of developing the offshore RMB market. 3 An RQFII quota would therefore represent an important next step in facilitating cross-border RMB-denominated investment transactions between our two economies. And, as Australia has a relatively large and sophisticated private funds management sector, there is significant potential for growth in this area.

So, in summary, a lot has been happening, both in the public sector and the private sector. I regard it as very much in our collective interest to continue this work. The changes that could occur in the Chinese financial system over the coming years have the potential to be felt around the world. To benefit from these changes, we need to understand them and be prepared for them.

Much of the work that we have been doing has been aimed at identifying and reducing potential _impediments _to the development of RMB business here in Australia. But once those impediments have been removed - and we are moving closer to that point - the development of the market is very much up to the private sector. Ultimately, in order for the RMB market in Australia to flourish, Australian corporates must be able to identify a clear business case for paying, receiving, lending, borrowing and investing in RMB. Over time, I think this will happen, but there is more work to be done.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

*China Railway Construction Corp taps demand for hybrid debt securities in US$500m issue*

State-controlled China Railway Construction Corp is tapping into new-found investor enthusiasm for hybrid debt securities that will allow it to raise new debt capital, yet have it treated as equity for accounting purposes.

Issuing a perpetual bond that it can repay in year five actually decreases the company's debt gearing and leaves earnings per share for equity investors undiluted.

Bankers call this the magic of hybrids. For investors, the question is whether the accounting tricks in the structure make it worth taking a bet on.

The deal - lead-managed by investment banks Citi, DBS, BNP Paribas, HSBC and UBS - is expected to raise US$500 million and pay a fixed coupon of 4.25 per cent.

Rating agencies often view perpetual bonds as equity. That was not the case for the CRCC offer, which was treated entirely as debt by the agencies.

The bonds, rated A3 by Moody's Investors Service, will see the coupon rise to US treasuries plus 5 per cent if they are not called - or repaid - in year five. That step-up in interest payments is punitive enough to effectively make the deal a five-year bond.

"The step-up means that there is a serious incentive to call it in year five, and the senior ranking means that is gives no protection for existing investors," said Thomas Jacquot, a Sydney-based senior director of Standard & Poor's, explaining why the agency viewed the instrument as debt.

Gordon Ip, a fund manager with Value Partners, said he was buying the deal. He liked the bond's senior ranking, the issuer's state-owned-enterprise status and, most of all, the yield.

The indicated fixed rate of 4.25 per cent is a big pickup over the current yield paid on a 2023 bond from the issuer of 3.63 per cent. Both bonds are senior securities. If one believes the perpetual bond will be called at year five, that deal pays more yield for taking a shorter risk - a clear bargain.

The issuer has the option to defer dividends on the perpetual bond - a negative for investors - but any income that is deferred is cumulative. It must be paid out eventually, with interest, making any deferral unlikely.

Many more Hong Kong and mainland issuers are examining the viability of the perpetual bond structures. Use of perpetuals rose 4½ times last year from 2012, according to Thomson Reuters.

Many issuers view the instrument as cheap equity, or financing that does not dilute ownership control, or earnings per share, and does not violate covenants on existing debt.

Investors like the increased income. Perpetual bonds are popular with private banking clients who are attracted to high headline yield figures.

Jacquot said it was not unusual for private banks to take 40 to 60 per cent of a perpetual bond offer in Asia.

The CRCC offer came with a small discount for high-net-worth investors, a tell-tale sign they were targeted in the distribution.

However, the structure does tend to divide investors. Some are wary of the instruments' generally weaker protection and greater price volatility.

Jamie Grant, the head of Asia fixed income at First State Investments, said that when Asian credit markets were whacked a year ago by comments from the US Federal Reserve about ending quantitative easing, perpetual bonds in Asia were among the worst hit, declining by as much as 20 to 30 per cent.

"Perpetuals are among the most volatile bonds," Grant said.

CRC taps demand for hybrid debt securities in US$500m issue | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> *China Railway Construction Corp taps demand for hybrid debt securities in US$500m issue*
> 
> State-controlled China Railway Construction Corp is tapping into new-found investor enthusiasm for hybrid debt securities that will allow it to raise new debt capital, yet have it treated as equity for accounting purposes.
> 
> Issuing a perpetual bond that it can repay in year five actually decreases the company's debt gearing and leaves earnings per share for equity investors undiluted.
> 
> Bankers call this the magic of hybrids. For investors, the question is whether the accounting tricks in the structure make it worth taking a bet on.
> 
> The deal - lead-managed by investment banks Citi, DBS, BNP Paribas, HSBC and UBS - is expected to raise US$500 million and pay a fixed coupon of 4.25 per cent.
> 
> Rating agencies often view perpetual bonds as equity. That was not the case for the CRCC offer, which was treated entirely as debt by the agencies.
> 
> The bonds, rated A3 by Moody's Investors Service, will see the coupon rise to US treasuries plus 5 per cent if they are not called - or repaid - in year five. That step-up in interest payments is punitive enough to effectively make the deal a five-year bond.
> 
> "The step-up means that there is a serious incentive to call it in year five, and the senior ranking means that is gives no protection for existing investors," said Thomas Jacquot, a Sydney-based senior director of Standard & Poor's, explaining why the agency viewed the instrument as debt.
> 
> Gordon Ip, a fund manager with Value Partners, said he was buying the deal. He liked the bond's senior ranking, the issuer's state-owned-enterprise status and, most of all, the yield.
> 
> The indicated fixed rate of 4.25 per cent is a big pickup over the current yield paid on a 2023 bond from the issuer of 3.63 per cent. Both bonds are senior securities. If one believes the perpetual bond will be called at year five, that deal pays more yield for taking a shorter risk - a clear bargain.
> 
> The issuer has the option to defer dividends on the perpetual bond - a negative for investors - but any income that is deferred is cumulative. It must be paid out eventually, with interest, making any deferral unlikely.
> 
> Many more Hong Kong and mainland issuers are examining the viability of the perpetual bond structures. Use of perpetuals rose 4½ times last year from 2012, according to Thomson Reuters.
> 
> Many issuers view the instrument as cheap equity, or financing that does not dilute ownership control, or earnings per share, and does not violate covenants on existing debt.
> 
> Investors like the increased income. Perpetual bonds are popular with private banking clients who are attracted to high headline yield figures.
> 
> Jacquot said it was not unusual for private banks to take 40 to 60 per cent of a perpetual bond offer in Asia.
> 
> The CRCC offer came with a small discount for high-net-worth investors, a tell-tale sign they were targeted in the distribution.
> 
> However, the structure does tend to divide investors. Some are wary of the instruments' generally weaker protection and greater price volatility.
> 
> Jamie Grant, the head of Asia fixed income at First State Investments, said that when Asian credit markets were whacked a year ago by comments from the US Federal Reserve about ending quantitative easing, perpetual bonds in Asia were among the worst hit, declining by as much as 20 to 30 per cent.
> 
> "Perpetuals are among the most volatile bonds," Grant said.
> 
> CRC taps demand for hybrid debt securities in US$500m issue | South China Morning Post



The unstated question: with 2023 bonds paying 3.63%, why did the issuer need to go hybrid and raise capital at 4.25-5.00%? Let's see what the demand looks like, and what the final yield is when the issue is priced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> The unstated question: with 2023 bonds paying 3.63%, why did the issuer need to go hybrid and raise capital at 4.25-5.00%? Let's see what the demand looks like, and what the final yield is when the issue is priced.



I don't quite understand this, what is a 2023 bond?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> I don't quite understand this, what is a 2023 bond?



Bonds issued by the company that mature in 2023 (9 years from now), which yield only 3.63%. The new bonds, which effectively have 5 year maturities, have a 4.25% yield. That would indicate that the market expects a sharp increase in risk over the short-term. In addition, companies don't usually issue hybrid securities unless they need additional benefits to entice investors to purchase. In combination, it's not a great sign of financial strength for the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China H1 information consumption surges 20%*

(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-07-24 17:47

BEIJING - Consumption of information products and services in China surged 20 percent in the first half of 2014 compared to the same period in 2013, according to a Chinese official. 

Information consumption topped 1.35 trillion yuan ($218 billion) in the January-June period, up 20 percent from a year earlier, Zhang Feng, chief engineer at the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, told a press conference on Thursday. 

Nearly 200 million smartphones were shipped between the start of January and the end of June, accounting for 87 percent of total mobile phone output, Zhang said. During the period, e-commerce transactions expanded 26.7 percent year on year, while online sales grew by one third. 

Zhang also noted that more mobile internet applications are now serving financial, transportation and medical purposes rather than providing entertainment such as music and games. 

Mobile data traffic rose 52.1 percent year on year January-June while revenue generated on that rose 46.4 percent, he said. 

Regarding the booming 4G business in China, Zhang said China Telecom and China Unicom are experimenting with mixed-mode networks in 16 Chinese cities and more commercial 4G licenses can be expected. 

China's 4G users topped 13.97 million by the end of June, seven months after the issuance of 4G licenses to China Mobile, China Telecom and China Unicom. The country had 471 million 3G users in June. 

Information products and services refers to IT hardware and software concerned with spreading information. Smartphones are a major part of this field. 

China H1 information consumption surges 20% - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> MIPS and ARM core low-power CPU, BeiJing did the right thing !


How many computer used in China now, mainly which OS and Microprocessor used in those?


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> How many computer used in China now, mainly which OS and Microprocessor used in those?


Millions in China, the cheaper PC on taobao.com only sell hundreds of RMB.
The numbers of PC is bigger than smartphones in China. Most r Intel x86 CPU, then AMD x86.
In PC commericial market there's no China CPU yet, in smartphone CPU has HuaWei and MTK(TaiWan) CPU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

wish China could self-supply the need of those popular equipments.
a PC or laptop would be better tool for working, studying ... lead to earn more knowledge and money.

wish China could self-supply the need of those popular equipments.
a PC or laptop would be better tool for working, studying ... lead to earn more knowledge and money.


----------



## senheiser

*China to Declare US Chip Giant Monopoly, Penalties Pending - Reports*



China to Declare US Chip Giant Monopoly, Penalties Pending - Reports

© REUTERS/ Albert Gea
12:36 25/07/2014

MOSCOW, July 25 (RIA Novosti) - Beijing will soon announce that US chip supplier Qualcomm holds a monopoly in China’s mobile phone chip market, the China Daily newspaper reported Friday, citing an official in the country’s economic planning agency.

According to the publication, Xu Kunlin, director of China’s anti-monopoly bureau of the National Development and Reform Commission, ruled that Qualcomm "has a monopoly," as the investigation of the US chipmaker drew to a close. Xu said the legal declaration of the company’s new status will come soon, but no indication of what possible penalties the California-based technology company might face.

Qualcomm CEO Steve Mollenkopf gave no comment on the matter because the decision has not been officially announced; neither did head of Qualcomm China Wang Xiang.

What Qualcomm did announce was a $150 million investment project aimed at Chinese startups on the same day the anti-trust allegations came in.

Mollenkopf attributed the “new venture investment” to the fact that China “has become a significant portion in handset manufacturing and development,” although investors speculate the move could have been a gesture from Qualcomm to please Beijing.

Earlier on Wednesday, Qualcomm issued an earnings release subtly warning investors that "China continues to present significant opportunities for us, particularly with the rollout of 4G LTE, but also presents significant challenges, as our business practices continue to be the subject of an investigation by the China National Development and Reform Commission."

Under China’s anti-monopoly laws, the government is entitled to 10 percent of a company’s previous-year revenue as a penalty, which is a clear example of the country-specific “challenges” for Qualcomm, which made $12 billion in Chinese sales over the year ending last September. At the same time the market share of the US chipmaker is too large for China to fully give up on at once, which means legal penalties are unlikely to go further than a conventional fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Tencent Among Chinese Companies Approved to Set Up Three Lenders - Bloomberg

Tencent Holdings Ltd. (700) was among companies approved by China’s banking regulator to establish three privately owned lenders as the government eases restrictions on the state-controlled banking industry.

The banks will be based in the cities of Shenzhen, Wenzhou and Tianjin, the China Banking Regulatory Commission said in a statement today. The lenders will begin drafting corporate strategies, and selecting senior managers and board directors before opening officially, the statement showed.

The approvals are the latest step in a trial program the CBRC made public in March to create five privately owned banks focused on smaller businesses, most of which have little access to credit. China’s President Xi Jinping is pushing reforms to loosen government controls in everything from energy pricing to banking.

The CBRC will continue to guide the two other private banks that were approved earlier, Shang Fulin, chairman of the regulator, said in the statement.

Tencent, Asia’s largest Internet company, will set up the bank in its homebase of Shenzhen with Baiyeyuan and Liye Group, according to today’s statement. That bank will focus on consumers and smaller businesses, the statement showed.

The Internet company will own 30 percent of the lender, while Baiyeyuan and Liye will hold 20 percent each, a separate CBRC statement showed today.

Huabei Group and Maigou (Tianjin) Group Co. will own a combined 38 percent of the bank in Tianjin specialized in corporate lending, the CBRC said. Chint Group Corp. and Huafon Group Co. will lead the establishment of a lender in Wenzhou catering to small firms and rural businesses.

*Final Approval*
After preparations are completed, the new banks will still need approval from their local CBRC branches before they can open officially, the regulator said.

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd., which was among 10 companies named in March to participate in the trial, wasn’t included in today’s list. The CBRC said it will expand the program at an appropriate time to allow more private capital into the financial industry.

Privately owned banks must have adequate net capital, a specific business strategy and a mechanism to prevent risks from spreading and to protect depositors’ interests, the CBRC’s Shang said in March. They also need “living wills” designed to ensure an orderly wind-down if they go bankrupt, Shang said at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

*Chinese Premier stresses urbanization, modern agriculture*































JINAN, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has urged more efforts to push forward urbanization, promote agricultural modernization and coordinate urban-rural development.

Li made the remarks during an inspection tour to east China's Shandong Province from Thursday to Friday.

The premier said local governments should solicit more social capital to fund the construction of infrastructures in counties where these facilities are usually poor and in want of renovation.

He called for more labor-intensive industries during urbanization so that new city dwellers can get employment near their homes.

Li asked local governments to provide equal public services, including medical care, social insurance and education, to farmer-turned urbanites, and safeguard their legal interests.

For those willing to start a business in cities, the premier promised streamlined procedures, easier access to the market and a fair competition environment.

Along with urbanization, Li also underlined the importance of modern agriculture. He said China should advance farming technology and help those who choose to stay in the countryside cultivate more land and increase earnings.

Chinese Premier stresses urbanization, modern agriculture - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Chinese anti-monopoly laws are not tough enough. Maximum fine 10% of revenues is too low. Must have an option for at least 50%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

dirty unfair trick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## steelseries779

Beidou2020 said:


> Chinese anti-monopoly laws are not tough enough. Maximum fine 10% of revenues is too low. Must have an option for at least 50%.



The west will revenge


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Not a good indication for China-US trade going forward, especially in regards to intellectual property rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Not a good indication for China-US trade going forward, especially in regards to intellectual property rights.



The intellectual property rights is the big issue in the trade. China and the US have many dispute over this. According to some, more than half of the US trade involves intellectual property right, and the US doesn't want to lose the competitive edge. 

My professor (American) once said In 18th century, the England and Venice had the most complete patent law. But later on, some countries began anti-patent movement due to free trade arguments, especially the Germany, they copied many patents from England. Because they believed that the patent was too cost and clumsy, it will impede free trade. Then the US copied many patents from Germany or other European countries. So this is the history, it looks like once again.


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Not a good indication for China-US trade going forward, especially in regards to intellectual property rights.


that ship has sailed. Is there anything China has made that America isn't claiming credit for? I'm sure it has truth in some cases, but I doubt American CIA is that stupid.

Also look at it this way, China will eventualy embrace IPs as our own IPs become bigger and better, but how could less of a monopoly be better for America ever. So if it's just these two, we are losing next to nothing by doing this.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> The intellectual property rights is the big issue in the trade. China and the US have many dispute over this. According to some, more than half of the US trade involves intellectual property right, and the US doesn't want to lose the competitive edge.
> 
> My professor (American) once said In 18th century, the England and Venice had the most complete patent law. But later on, some countries began anti-patent movement due to free trade arguments, especially the Germany, they copied many patents from England. Because they believed that the patent was too cost and clumsy, it will impede free trade. Then the US copied many patents from Germany or other European countries. So this is the history, it looks like once again.



I agree that it's a stage that all countries go through, but I must admit that I am disappointed that China is still doing this, even with technological giants of its own like Huawei, and will soon be the largest economy in the world. 

Wasn't TD-SCDMA developed specifically to avoid paying royalties to Qualcomm? It appears that once it evolved to TD-LTE, it could no longer be avoided. The declaration of a monopoly and the confiscation of 10% of revenue seems like an exceptionally underhanded way to minimize the royalty payments. What other American patents will be subject to this kind of administrative action? Will American companies ever have a level playing field in China?



Genesis said:


> that ship has sailed. Is there anything China has made that America isn't claiming credit for? I'm sure it has truth in some cases, but I doubt American CIA is that stupid.
> 
> Also look at it this way, China will eventualy embrace IPs as our own IPs become bigger and better, but how could less of a monopoly be better for America ever. So if it's just these two, we are losing next to nothing by doing this.



I don't understand your comment about the US claiming credit for Chinese innovations. The Chinese government didn't say that Qualcomm stole Chinese IP, it basically said it doesn't want to pay for Qualcomm's IP anymore.

Sure, with such a move, you lose nothing--unless the US retaliates. This seems like a very short-sighted move to me, and can only cause more tensions in the relationship.


----------



## Beidou2020

Kick out every Yankee company that China has an equivalent of.

Use the Yankee companies like prostitutes and dump them once Chinese companies can replace them.

Yankees have no business taking marketshare from Chinese companies.



steelseries779 said:


> The west will revenge



I don't give a flying F what the Western nazis think or do. Chinese companies must dominate the Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't understand your comment about the US claiming credit for Chinese innovations. The Chinese government didn't say that Qualcomm stole Chinese IP, it basically said it doesn't want to pay for Qualcomm's IP anymore.
> 
> Sure, with such a move, you lose nothing--unless the US retaliates. This seems like a very short-sighted move to me, and can only cause more tensions in the relationship.



No point to that comment, other than how can our relations get worse? 

Also we are two leading economies, America is trying to keep its position as the leader and we are burning money to catch up. 

Due to these two conflicting positions, we can give you our wife for christmas and I don't think it would matter in the long run, do you?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> No point to that comment, other than how can our relations get worse?
> 
> Also we are two leading economies, America is trying to keep its position as the leader and we are burning money to catch up.
> 
> Due to these two conflicting positions, we can give you our wife for christmas and I don't think it would matter in the long run, do you?



We have huge trade flows between us. Our relations can always get worse if a trade war opens up.


----------



## areal

it is polite enough for what China gov. does, USA gov. punished Huawei for no reasons, no proofs for many many years so that the poor Huawei had to quit USA market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

LeveragedBuyout said:


> We have huge trade flows between us. Our relations can always get worse if a trade war opens up.



I prefer to have no relations with the Yankee regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Baidu Inc: China's Most Visited Web Site Up 8000%

By Ivaylo Ivanhoff | Stock Markets | Jul 27, 2014 06:07AM GMT

Chinese search engine, Baidu Inc (NASDAQ:BIDU) crushed estimates again and its stock is trading at new all-time highs near $220 this morning.

BIDU IPO-ed in 2005 at $27 per share, which is 2.70 on a split-adjusted basis. They had a 10:1 split in 2010. It was considered the hottest IPO of the year. $BIDU gained 350% on its first trading day, finishing at $112.5 (12.25 split-adjusted).






BIDU Annual Chart
Over the past decade, BIDU never looked cheap. It was trading at a high P/E multiple all-the way from 2.70 to 220. Don’t be afraid to pay up for high-growth stocks with great potential. In many cases, they are expensive for a reason. Over time, earnings could more than catch up with people’s expectations and justify high valuations.

*This is exactly what happened with Baidu. In the quarter before its IPO, it earned $8 million. In its latest 2014 quarter, Baidu earned $571 million.*

The market is a voting machine in the short-term and a weighing machine in the long-term. Valuation matters in the end only if earnings don’t catch up, you plan to hold forever and you don’t have an exit strategy. If price gets you in a trade or investment, price should get you out. If you don’t know why you are in the trade, you won’t know when to exit.



Code:


http://www.investing.com/analysis/baidu-inc:-china%27s-most-visited-web-site-up-8000-220700


* The new Google? Baidu's big plans to bust out of China*

25 July 2014 by *Aviva Rutkin*
Magazine issue 2979. *Subscribe and save*
_China's biggest search engine is pushing at the boundaries of artificial intelligence – and self-driving bikes are just the beginning_

IS BAIDU about to step it up a gear? Rumours have been circulating that the Chinese search engine is developing a bike that could drive itself through packed city streets. The project isn't ready to be launched yet but Baidu confirmed it is exploring the idea.

The news is intriguing, and not just because self-navigating bikes would be cool. Research into autonomous vehicles is yet another way that Baidu is following Google's model of pushing at the boundaries of artificial intelligence.

Baidu is the biggest search engine in China, beating Google as well as local competitors like Sogou and 360. It offers an array of other services, including a collaborative encyclopedia, an automated newsfeed and street-view-enhanced maps. All bear similarities to big Western brands. And now Baidu is setting its sights overseas: last week it started operating in Brazil.

Meanwhile, the company has spent the past few years investigating artificial intelligence. Last year, for example, Baidu's labs unveiled a visual search engine powered by neural networks, a computational model that is styled loosely on the human brain.

*In May, Baidu hired computer scientist Andrew Ng to head up a new AI lab in Silicon Valley. Ng is known for founding Google Brain, a research project that harnesses huge clusters of computers to do machine learning. Now, Baidu wants to use similar techniques to improve speech recognition, computer vision and natural-language processing.

"Advanced artificial intelligence technology is the force that powers the internet," Ng says. The research team at Baidu can be the "future heroes of deep learning", he claims.

Ng even says Baidu could give Google a run for its money. Artificial intelligence researchers need a lot of data to play with, and there are only a few companies out there with enough. Baidu is one of them. Over the coming months, its AI lab plans to build the world's largest cluster of GPUs, a type of processor that has proved useful for machine-learning tasks. With a more powerful machine they think they will be able to solve tougher problems.*

Baidu also wants to train its systems to work with untagged data. Most big AI successes have come from working with information that has already been identified by humans – for example, pictures that are labelled with "cat", "car", or "baby". But people don't need tags, we learn by experiencing the world for ourselves. Baidu wants to develop AI that can do the same.

With these projects, Baidu is hoping to help computers better understand spoken



and written language and make it easier to dictate emails to your phone or ask it verbally for directions.

Ng says that many comparisons with Google are oversimplifications. "The China internet ecosystem is completely different from the US one," he says. China has nearly twice as many web users as the US and is the country with most cellphones per person.

There are signs Baidu wants to launch in Indonesia and north Africa, says Min Jiang of the University of North Carolina in Charlotte, but it remains to be seen how it will fare. "So far, Baidu has been really successful only inside China," she says.



Code:


http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329794.200-the-new-google-baidus-big-plans-to-bust-out-of-china.html


*Chinese search provider Baidu follows Google with a 'highly autonomous car' of its own*
By Dante D'Orazio on July 27, 2014 05:24


Chinese search engine Baidu is widely known as "the Google of China," and it looks like the company plans to go toe-to-toe against Google with a self-driving car of its own. According to statements attributed to Kai Yu, a deputy director of a Baidu research group focused on machine learning, the company is working on "a highly autonomous car." Yu tells _The Next Web_ that it's "an intelligent assistant collecting data from road situations and then operating locally," adding, "We don’t call this a driverless car."

*"It's like riding on a horse."*

*Yu continues to explain that the car is designed to give freedom to the driver. "Freedom means the car is intelligent enough to operate by itself, like a horse, and make decisions under different road situations... Whenever the driver wants to resume control, you can do that. It’s like riding on a horse, rather than just sitting in a car where you only have a button."*

The Next Web reports that the prototype vehicle will have a steering wheel and pedals for direct control, unlike Google's most recent autonomous vehicles*.* While there's little information to go off of, it sounds like the system being designed by Baidu will be an advanced version of systems already in the works from car companies, like Audi's "Piloted Driving." We'll know more when a prototype vehicle is completed sometime next year.



Code:


http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/27/5940521/baidu-working-on-highly-autonomous-car


----------



## cnleio

Sure. 
China government banned Google.com, 1.3bil Chinese only left baidu.com.


----------



## Aepsilons

ha, cause and effect.


----------



## qwerrty

cnleio said:


> Sure.
> China government banned Google.com, 1.3bil Chinese only left baidu.com.



not really. google never had big market share in china before they left. google already small market share was dropping year on year eaten by other smaller chinese search engines like 360 and sogou. they were already on their way out at the time. lol
after they left, 360 took all what's left of theirs. baidu doesn't gain anything. baidu is actually losing a tiny bit of their big share to 360. google has superior english search algorithm, but their chinese search sucks. most of their users are expats and few educated people who knows english language well. their numbers are not big compare to overall chinese netizens.
baidu got the biggest share in china before google left and still do. baidu is better in chinese language search. yes. i know censorship sucks....
news flash ~ google market share is also insignificant in japan and korea. lol. they should stop making publicity stunts/excuses to ill-informed people to save face. just admit that their search services are just no good for east asian market.


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ha, cause and effect.



Chinese search leader Baidu and Rakuten, Japan’s largest e-commerce player, have announced an agreement to jointly invest US$50 million over three years in a joint venture to build a huge online ‘B2B2C’ shopping mall for Chinese Internet users.

Under the terms of the agreement, Rakuten will become majority shareholder of the new, yet to be named joint venture (51%) with Baidu owning the remaining 49%.



Baidu And Japan's Rakuten To Invest $50 Million In Giant Online Shopping Mall | TechCrunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

posting an unrelated news article from 4 years ago, what's the point anyway? Vietcong logic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


> Chinese search leader Baidu and Rakuten, Japan’s largest e-commerce player, have announced an agreement to jointly invest US$50 million over three years in a joint venture to build a huge online ‘B2B2C’ shopping mall for Chinese Internet users.
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, Rakuten will become majority shareholder of the new, yet to be named joint venture (51%) with Baidu owning the remaining 49%.
> 
> 
> 
> Baidu And Japan's Rakuten To Invest $50 Million In Giant Online Shopping Mall | TechCrunch



Woot Woot!


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> posting an unrelated news article from 4 years ago, what's the point anyway? Vietcong logic



It probably hasn't dawned on the guy yet that Baidu alone is worth more than the entirety of Vietcong stock market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

terranMarine said:


> posting an unrelated news article from 4 years ago, what's the point anyway? Vietcong logic



news related to Baidu, isn't it Chinky boy ?


----------



## Avik274

Sick website...Automatically some spyware get downloaded from **** site & make it homepage..Sick Chinese sh!t!!


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> It probably hasn't dawned on the guy yet that Baidu alone is worth more than the entirety of Vietcong stock market.


It's beyond their imagination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> It's beyond their imagination



“My Motherland”，sang by a little girl from Hong Kong：

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/si...9wE6CvWBdkhqDIcOMFhLvMnwVh0PKda1iVuMwQS/s.swf

Enjoy！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> “My Motherland”，sang by a little girl from Hong Kong：
> 
> http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/sinawebApi/outplayrefer.php/vid=135138205_28_28_1_Ok3hGiY/XGCP Eh0HTWxve0D PcXuvDoj260vFutLQ9PE1Xaap2aZ9wE6CvWBdkhqDIcOMFhLvMnwVh0PKda1iVuMwQS/s.swf
> 
> Enjoy！



This should annoy some of the HK traitors, let this little girl remind them who they really are when they look into the mirror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*7/27/2014
*
*Qualcomm's Problems Just Got Worse As China Builds Chip Giant*





Ever since Edward Snowden became a household name, China has been taking a new approach to developing domestic technology. Any doubt about this was squashed last week when the merger of two large Chinese semiconductor companies was completed. The question now is, should foreign players such as Qualcomm QCOM -0.09% Inc. and MediaTek Inc. be worried?

Last week, Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd., a subsidiary of Tsinghua Holdings Co., Ltd., a solely state-owned limited liability corporation funded by Tsinghua University in China, announced the completion of its acquisition of RDA Microelectronics RDA +3.59%, a fabless semiconductor company, for about $907 million ($18.50 per share).




English: Qualcomm headquarters in San Diego. (Photo credit: Wikipedia)

Unigroup announced its original bid in November 2013 but the outlook quickly became complicated as it had not received pre-approval for the acquisition from China’s National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), a prerequisite for such a deal. At the same time, Shanghai-based Shanghai Pudong Science and Technology Investment Co., Ltd. (PDSTI), which did get the pre-approval, was also bidding for RDA. Although PDSTI had the upper-hand from the Chinese government’s point of view, its bid of $15.50 per share was below the Unigroup bid, leading RDA shareholders to reject PDSTI’s bid and accept Unigroup’s. For a while, it was unclear how the situation would resolve itself, as neither RDA shareholders nor the NDRC were expected to cave.

Unigroup won out in the end with a bit of creativity – it used an overseas subsidiary to make the acquisition. It was a win-win approach – RDA shareholders got their higher price and the NDRC was able to save-face.

There has been no shortage of speculation that the deal was state-directed, given the large price tag for the two acquisitions and the fact that Unigroup’s parent is state-owned. Others argue that Unigroup was simply being opportunistic. As one industry executive said, Unigroup’s CEO, Zhao Weiguo, is “playing the whole game by leveraging Tsinghua resources and getting enough bank loans for supporting this deal.” He describes Weiguo as “a real businessman and understands China economics/complicated politics and capital market very well.”

The latter could also be the case, as it is clear that the government is supporting the development of the industry and anyone positioned in the space would be foolish not to take advantage of the opportunity. After all, Beijing has launched a new US$5 billion fund to support the microchip industry, while the central government is considering a US$16. billion fund to support the sector.

Either way, what makes the deal particularly interesting is that in July 2013, Unigroup acquired Spreadtrum Communications SPRD NaN%, another Chinese chip designer, for US$1.78 billion. Spreadtrum is the second largest fabless semiconductor company in China, while RDA is the third largest. The largest, HiSilicon, is a subsidiary of privately-owned Huawei Technologies.

But how do these companies compare to international giants Qualcomm and MediaTek? In terms of size, there is no comparison. In 2013, Qualcomm had revenues of US$24.9 billion, according to data from Bloomberg , while MediaTek reported revenues equivalent to US$3.2 billion. RDA’s revenues, meanwhile, reached just US$345 million, while Spreadtrum’s revenues in the twelve months to September 2013 were US$948 million.

Furthermore, the two Chinese manufacturers focus on the low-end of the market, whereas Qualcomm and MediaTek are high-end producers, so direct competition doesn’t appear to be immediately on the cards.

The problem is that the low-end market is where the growth opportunities are, and Unigroup looks set to dominate that space. Industry analyst Linley Gwennap sees this as a negative for Qualcomm, saying “Qualcomm is leading at about 40% share, but we have seen a little bit of share loss for Qualcomm over the past year which we expect to continue over 2014. As the low end market continues to grow rapidly, vendors serving [that area] are benefiting at the expense of Qualcomm.”

The operating environment in China is clearly not good for Qualcomm. The company said net income in the fourth quarter would be US$1.03 to US$1.18 a share, below analysts’ expectations of US$1.23 a share, citing missed royalty payments in China as the reason for the earnings miss. In aprevious post, I highlighted the risk that handset sales in China would be poor as the LTE rollout was slower than expected. Other concerns I raised in that post were with regards to China’s support of the semiconductor industry, as well as the ongoing investigation into Qualcomm for pricing monopolies. Last week, China’s NDRC confirmed that Qualcomm does indeed have a monopoly, allegations which could lead to record fines in excess of US$1 billion, according to Reuters.

Summarizing all of this, Qualcomm is already missing earnings estimates because of trouble collecting royalty payments, it has a new competitor in the low-end market that will likely benefit from government support, it is facing fines worth over US$1 billion and there is the possibility that licensees will pay the company even less after the fines are announced. Oh yeah, and did I mention that China accounts for nearly half of Qualcomm’s revenues?

To make matters worse, analysts expect that the merged RDA-Spreadtrum company will go public soon. I’ll leave it up to you to work out what all this means for Qualcomm.

Qualcomm's Problems Just Got Worse As China Builds Chip Giant - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese PG girls


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> *Chinese Premier stresses urbanization, modern agriculture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JINAN, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has urged more efforts to push forward urbanization, promote agricultural modernization and coordinate urban-rural development.
> 
> Li made the remarks during an inspection tour to east China's Shandong Province from Thursday to Friday.
> 
> The premier said local governments should solicit more social capital to fund the construction of infrastructures in counties where these facilities are usually poor and in want of renovation.
> 
> He called for more labor-intensive industries during urbanization so that new city dwellers can get employment near their homes.
> 
> Li asked local governments to provide equal public services, including medical care, social insurance and education, to farmer-turned urbanites, and safeguard their legal interests.
> 
> For those willing to start a business in cities, the premier promised streamlined procedures, easier access to the market and a fair competition environment.
> 
> Along with urbanization, Li also underlined the importance of modern agriculture. He said China should advance farming technology and help those who choose to stay in the countryside cultivate more land and increase earnings.
> 
> Chinese Premier stresses urbanization, modern agriculture - Xinhua | English.news.cn




Good Job! Keep it up, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

China Said to Allow Five Regions to Create Bad-Loan Firms - Bloomberg

China’s banking regulator is allowing governments in five places including Shanghai to set up asset-management companies to buy bad loans from financial institutions, three people with knowledge of the matter said.

The trial program also covers Guangdong, Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Anhui, said the people, who declined to be identified as they aren’t authorized to speak to the media. The firms can buy local soured loans from banks, trust and finance companies and leasing firms, the people said.

Premier Li Keqiang is grappling with reining in credit risks following an unprecedented surge in lending since the global financial crisis. Banks’ nonperforming loans jumped by 54 billion yuan($8.7 billion) in the three months through March, the biggest quarterly increase since 2005.

The China Banking Regulatory Commission didn’t immediately reply to a faxed query seeking comment. Anhui Daily, controlled by the Anhui provincial government, reported the news earlier.

China already has four national bad-loan managers, including China Cinda Asset Management Co. (1359), set up in 1999 after decades of government-directed lending to unprofitable enterprises.

All of the provinces are very developed regions, except Anhui. It reminds me of how we deal with the bad debt of big 4 banks in China many years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> China Said to Allow Five Regions to Create Bad-Loan Firms - Bloomberg
> 
> China’s banking regulator is allowing governments in five places including Shanghai to set up asset-management companies to buy bad loans from financial institutions, three people with knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> The trial program also covers Guangdong, Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Anhui, said the people, who declined to be identified as they aren’t authorized to speak to the media. The firms can buy local soured loans from banks, trust and finance companies and leasing firms, the people said.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang is grappling with reining in credit risks following an unprecedented surge in lending since the global financial crisis. Banks’ nonperforming loans jumped by 54 billion yuan($8.7 billion) in the three months through March, the biggest quarterly increase since 2005.
> 
> The China Banking Regulatory Commission didn’t immediately reply to a faxed query seeking comment. Anhui Daily, controlled by the Anhui provincial government, reported the news earlier.
> 
> China already has four national bad-loan managers, including China Cinda Asset Management Co. (1359), set up in 1999 after decades of government-directed lending to unprofitable enterprises.
> 
> All of the provinces are very developed regions, except Anhui. It reminds me of how we deal with the bad debt of big 4 banks in China many years ago.



I guess this is a positive, but after the banks are forced to write down the NPLs, from where will they raise the capital to restore their capital adequacy ratios? Or has the regulator relaxed those as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I guess this is a positive, but after the banks are forced to write down the NPLs, from where will they raise the capital to restore their capital adequacy ratios? Or has the regulator relaxed those as well?



Maybe issuing preferred stock. On average, banks in China have a capital adequacy ratios of roughly 12%, more than Basel Agreement requirement. But the top four bank have lower ratio, like 9.25%. Last month, the banking regulator made new requirement, I don't find any detail about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Who will be China's next potentional partner for High speed Rail??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Choose Greece first, it's better for China. It's stupid to feed ur enemy of XinJiang.
China need more intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

cnleio said:


> Choose Greece first, it's better for China, or get more enemies in XinJiang.


 
C'mon man, the cooperation should be apolitical.


----------



## cnleio

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> C'mon man, the cooperation should be apolitical.


Im sure later u will see the news about 07.28 300x terrorists attack in South XinJiang. China should choose our friend carefully, and know who's the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

cnleio said:


> Im sure later u will see the news about 07.28 300x terrorists attack in South XinJiang. China should choose our friend carefully, and know who's the enemy.


The uyghurs arnt a priority for the turkish govt. The most important thing is trade.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

cnleio said:


> Im sure later u will see the news about 07.28 300x terrorists attack in South XinJiang. China should choose our friend carefully, and know who's the enemy.


 
Dont be too emotional man, let the gorvernement to handle the terrorist issue professionally, what ever we're doing here is just to express the useless anger and solve nothing.


----------



## T-123456

cnleio said:


> Choose Greece first, it's better for China. It's stupid to feed ur enemy of XinJiang.
> China need more intelligence.


Enemy of XinJiang,what are you a child?
Our policy is not to get involved in internal affairs,what is yours?
I thought you were intelligent,i guess i was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Damn, shouldn't have create this thread  fcking bad mistake.


----------



## T-123456

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Damn, shouldn't have create this thread  fcking bad mistake.


Dont worry im out.


----------



## Edison Chen

The party who benefits from this include all regions and countries near the railway.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

cnleio said:


> Choose Greece first, it's better for China. It's stupid to feed ur enemy of XinJiang.
> China need more intelligence.


turkey in some way is not qualified to an enemy of china


----------



## aliaselin

Laos and Pakistan first.


----------



## cnleio

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> turkey in some way is not qualified to an enemy of china


As a Chinese, u know nothing about Turkey and XinJiang. Just stay in ur cute Thailand.

Turkey, the headquarter of East Turkistan Islamic Movement. Build a high-speed rail to feed ur enemy, sometime China should choose which benefit is bad for us, know ur enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

cnleio said:


> As a Chinese, u know nothing about Turkey and XinJiang. Just stay in ur cute Thailand.
> 
> Turkey, the headquarter of East Turkistan Islamic Movement. Build a high-speed rail to feed ur enemy, sometime China should choose which benefit is bad for us, know ur enemy.


 Turkey people have a saying- Turkey's interest ranges from Mediterranean Sea to Great Wall. This is their daydream. we only see a EU beggar


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Ignoring Bubble Fears, Investors Hungry for Piece of China’s Big Property Developers - China Real Time Report - WSJ








July 29, 2014, 2:49 PM HKT
*Ignoring Bubble Fears, Investors Hungry for Piece of China’s Big Property Developers*




As China’s real-estate market slows, investors are turning bullish and buying up stocks of large property developers, betting they won’t only ride out the storm but also grow. As the WSJ’s Daniel Inman and Fiona Law report:

The MSCI China Real Estate Index, which tracks the stocks of mainland developers, has surged 16.5% from the start of July through Friday, on pace for its best month in nearly three years, as local governments have started to ease restrictions on housing purchases to boost sales. The index remained down more than 3% for the year.

A slowdown in the housing market sent property sales down 9.2% in the first half of 2014, while prices fell for a second month in June. The slide hurt smaller developers, in particular, which tend to operate mostly in smaller cities that have an oversupply of housing.

Larger companies have continued to perform well. Shares of China Vanke Co., the country’s biggest developer, are up 23% this year, whileEvergrande Real Estate Group Ltd. shares have climbed 17%.

…

“Within a weaker backdrop, the bigger players tend to have an advantage winning over customers because of their longer operating track record and better brand recognition,” said Swee Ching Lim, credit research analyst at Western Asset Management Co. with $468.7 billion in assets under management. “They also have a leg up over the smaller players with more stable and diverse funding sources.”

Patrick Ho, head of Asian equities at AMP Capital in Hong Kong, which manages assets valued at 142 billion Australian dollars (US$133 billion), bought stocks of developers earlier this year, figuring that the industry, which has an estimated 85,000 companies, will consolidate.

“The big will get bigger and get more brand loyalty,” he said.

Already there are signs of that happening. The 10 largest Chinese developers boosted their share to 18.7% of national sales in the first half of 2014 from 14% at the end last year, according to Citi Research, which said that the share could reach 35% by 2020, and as much as 50% in China’s more-developed first- and second-tier cities.

Many economists say China’s housing downturn represents the biggest risk for the economy because so many individuals have their wealth tied up in the property sector, and because it drives demand of items from metals to furniture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

China is looking more and more like the US.

China’s struggling housing market has one bright spot - MarketWatch





July 29, 2014, 2:05 a.m. EDT

*China’s struggling housing market has one bright spot*
*Simple homes near top schools often cost more than luxury properties*
By Laura He, MarketWatch

HONG KONG (MarketWatch) — Home prices are falling across China, but there is one exception: those in coveted school districts. So while property values sag in most major cities, prices for so-called “school-district housing” is going in the opposite direction — drastically.

In Beijing, for example, the most expensive properties may not be luxury homes, but very modest flats located near desirable primary schools. In at least one case, a buyer was willing to pay half a million U.S. dollars for a rudimentary 100-square-foot room in a “hutong” — an old-style alleyway where properties often lack amenities found in modern residential units.

Several reportedly “tiny” homes in the Wenchang Hutong in central Beijing fetched prices of more than 300,000 yuan ($48,300) per square meter (10.7 per square feet) due to their proximity to the prestigious Beijing No. 2 Experimental Primary School, the state-run China Economic Weekly said Tuesday.





Shutterstock/Ufuk Zivana
But even this paled in comparison to a “shabby and low” 107-square-foot house, listed at a price of 3.4 million yuan ($547,400).

School-district housing in Beijing is soaring, even as prices are coming down almost everywhere else in the capital, due in large part to government policies meant to cool the real-estate market and prevent a further inflating of the housing bubble.

Average housing prices in Beijing’s desirable school districts increased 0.7% month-on-month in May, compared with a 4.75% month-on-month fall in Beijing’s existing-home market, the report said, citing data from Homelink, one of China’s largest property brokers.

And Beijing is not alone. In the northwestern city of Yinchuan in the inland province of Ningxia, some existing homes saw their prices jump by more than 20% after they were included in more desirable school districts, the state-run Xinhua News Agency reported earlier this month.

*Policy drives the school-district frenzy*
Previously, a student’s school was determined by the location of his or her “hukou” or “household registration,” which is difficult to change.

A separate Xinhua News report, however, noted that a provision to allow top school to admit students outside the district via examinations had sometimes led to abuses in which family connections or gifts had secured coveted spots for some children.

But in April, the Ministry of Education announced a new policy that would focus more on geography and make it more difficult to game the system.

“The ‘school-district housing’ market across China has heated up rapidly since the policy,” the report said.

The policy is scheduled to take effect in 19 major Chinese cities in 2015.

But while the new rules could contribute to the “possible suppression of the competition of family background” among would-be students at the top schools, it has resulted in the “frantic” competition of buying houses instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Singapore, China looking at possible third joint project*

Rachel Chang

The Straits Times

Publication Date : 29-07-2014

Singapore and China are exploring the possibility of a third government-to-government project after the Suzhou Industrial Park (SIP) and the Tianjin Eco-city.

The new joint venture was one of the topics discussed by deputy prime minister Teo Chee Hean and Chinese vice-premier Zhang Gaoli here yesterday at a meeting that lasted more than an hour.

*Teo also "expressed Singapore's intent to accept China's invitation" to be a founding member of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), said the Singapore Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) in a statement.*

Teo is in China for the second Singapore-China Social Governance Forum and to meet Chinese leaders.

Zhang suggested a third joint venture last October, during a meeting of the high-level Joint Council for Bilateral Cooperation, which he and Teo co-chair.

*The new project would be in a yet-to-be-decided site in the western region of China.* While less developed than the country's coastal east, it is the focus of a big urbanisation and modernisation push by the Chinese government.

No other details of the new joint venture were available; the Singapore MFA would say only that Singapore officials have been visiting China's western cities in exploration of the proposal.

*Singapore's first government- to-government project with China was the SIP, which marks its 20th anniversary this year. It was set up in eastern Jiangsu province in 1994.

Envisioned as a magnet for foreign investment and high-tech industries in Singapore's mould, the 288 sq km park now boasts investments from close to a hundred of the world's top 500 companies.*

*The 30 sq km Tianjin Eco-city*, which broke ground in 2008, was conceived as a model of ecologically conscious urban design. It has 10,000 residents and the aim is to grow this to 350,000 by 2020.

But the two joint ventures have not been without controversy. The SIP's early years were marred by the Suzhou government (which had only a 35 per cent stake in it) promoting an alternative park to foreign investors.

The situation improved after the Singapore government reduced its stake from 65 per cent to 35 per cent in 2001.

Tianjin Eco-city has grown more slowly than expected, Singapore officials have acknowledged. The building of its transport infrastructure, essential in attracting residents, has been delayed.

During their meeting yesterday, Teo and Zhang discussed "how the AIIB can complement existing multilateral development banks, stay open and inclusive, and draw upon the best practices of existing multilateral development banks in terms of governance and operations", said MFA.

The China-led bank, which is expected to have an initial fund of US$50 billion mostly from China, is meant to finance infrastructure building in the region. 

Analysts have said China's aim is for the new lending agency to rival the Japanese-controlled Asian Development Bank and other multilateral financial institutions such as the World Bank.

Teo, who is accompanied on his trip by Minister for Social and Family Development Chan Chun Sing, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry and National Development Lee Yi Shyan and Parliamentary Secretary for Social and Family Development Low Yen Ling, will meet Chinese Communist Party Organisation Department chief Zhao Leji today before leaving Beijing for Chongqing.

http://www.asianewsnet.net/news-62857.html?flv=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Deep and strong ties with China*

Teo Chee Hean

The Straits TimesTuesday, Jul 29, 2014





Clean, green and well-planned, the Suzhou Industrial Park bears the imprint of its co-developer Singapore.

NEXT year, Singapore and China will celebrate 25 years of diplomatic relations. Our ties are deep and our cooperation is broad.

Last year, Singapore became China's top source of foreign investment with a total investment of US$7.33 billion (S$9.1 billion).

China became Singapore's largest trading partner with bilateral trade amounting to US$73.1 billion.

These figures are testament to the strength of our economic ties, and demonstrate Singapore's support for China's development and confidence in China's future.

Our bilateral engagement took off from the days of Mr Lee Kuan Yew and Mr Deng Xiaoping. Since then, generations of Singapore and Chinese leaders have built strong friendships. When Mr Deng visited Singapore in 1978, China was in the early stages of reform and opening up; industrialisation and economic development were major priorities.

In Singapore, Mr Deng saw a society that focused its energies on tackling these developmental challenges and found our experiences to be a useful reference for China.

Singapore was most willing to share our experiences, as we wanted China to succeed.

Thus, by the time formal diplomatic relations were established in 1990, relations were already very strong. Chinese officials were making frequent visits to Singapore to exchange notes with their Singapore counterparts. Realising that mutual learning would be best achieved through direct, hands-on cooperation, Mr Lee proposed that our two governments undertake a joint project of unprecedented scale and ambition - the Suzhou Industrial Park (SIP).

In the two decades since, the SIP has become a tremendous success. Today, it serves as a useful model of urban and industrial development that has been replicated in other cities across China, such as Nantong (Jiangsu), Suqian (Jiangsu), Chuzhou (Anhui) and Korgas (Xinjiang).

In 2008, Singapore and China embarked on a second major project in Tianjin with a focus on sustainable development. The objective of building an eco-city was to seek out a balanced approach to address social and environmental concerns while supporting economic growth. The Tianjin Eco- City (TEC) also focuses on software, on the economic, social and environmental policies that make a city sustainable, vibrant and liveable. Our goal is to build a city that fulfils three harmonies: social harmony, economic vibrancy and environmental sustainability.

The SIP and TEC are two flagship projects undertaken by the Singapore and Chinese governments.

In addition, there are a few other major projects established under the "private sectorled and government-supported concept". These include the Sino- Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, which aims to be a model and catalyst for economic upgrading and transformation; the Jilin Food Zone, which combines Singapore's experience in food safety and logistics with China's fertile natural resources and capabilities in agriculture; and the Singapore- Sichuan Hi-Tech Innovation Park, which supports China's Western Development Policy.

We continue to expand into new areas of economic and financial cooperation. Last year, Singapore became the first country outside Greater China to be designated as an offshore renminbi (RMB) clearing centre. As a major financial centre, we are pleased to play a role to support China's efforts to internationalise the RMB.

Recently, the People's Bank of China and the Monetary Authority of Singapore reached an agreement to introduce a pilot policy package that will facilitate cross-border RMB transactions.

This will give a boost to China's RMB internationalisation efforts, while adding a new dimension to our cooperation in the SIP and TEC.

Singapore-China relations go beyond economics. Though we may differ in size and have different political systems, we share a unique friendship founded on deep cultural linkages and strong people-to-people ties. Our two countries highly value the development of our human resources. In line with this common priority, we have embarked on extensive human resource development cooperation.

Over the past 20 years, close to 50,000 Chinese officials have visited Singapore to learn about our experiences.

There is also a growing stream of Singapore officials visiting China to learn from China and gain a better understanding of China.

Apart from bilateral cooperation, Singapore has always been a strong supporter of closer ASEAN-China relations. We have contributed to this in many ways.

The Singapore-China free trade agreement (FTA) concluded in 2008 paved the way for the subsequent China-ASEAN FTA, which has brought substantial benefits to the region. We are also working closely on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership.

ASEAN and China share deep relations and multi-faceted interests which transcend any single issue.

While there are differences between some ASEAN countries and China over territorial claims, we encourage all parties concerned to manage the differences through dialogue and to resolve the disputes peacefully, in accordance with international law.

ASEAN looks forward to working with China to expeditiously conclude a Code of Conduct in the South China Sea. This will help to enhance mutual trust and promote peace and stability in our region, paving the way for another golden decade in ASEAN-China relations.

This is an excerpt from an article published in Cankao Xiaoxi, a Chinese-language paper published by China's state media agency Xinhua.

- See more at: Deep and strong ties with China, AsiaOne Asian Opinions News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Singapore is "regional financial center" (to be humble else I will say quasi global financial center). The value of Singapore is that she lies at the crossroad of East and West. 

She is a crazy output of Great Game, sandwitch between China, the West (including Europe), Japan and Islam. All global financial center such as New York, London, Tokyo, Frankfurt, Shanghai and Hong Kong lies within the turf of great powers.

Singapore is a pretty unique place. 

We have all sorts of funny people holing up here, from the elites of the west to the elites of China.

A lot of Indonesia mega rich put their families especially their wife and children in Singapore.

You go to our posh district, and it will not be surprising that you get to meet very powerful but annoymous people on this planet, all behaving like normal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

No need to have cooperation with a despotic regime that supports terrorists in Xinjiang.


----------



## olcayto

LoL,

İf you don't want to do business, don't freaking join the tender that opens.


----------



## cirr

*Robots rise in Guangdong manufacturing
*
2014-July-29 Source: Chinadaily.com.cn



Domestically produced robots are shown at an international expo in Guangzhou, Guangdong.
China aims to have a relatively well-developed industrial robot industry by 2020,
with three to five internationally competitive companies and eight to 10 supporting industrial clusters.

The passion for robots comes as Chinese businesses face pressure from a lack of manpower. A survey earlier this year showed a shortfall of 123,300 workers in the industrial southern Chinese heartland of Guangzhou, Guangdong Province. According to the province's human resources and social security bureau, it faced a shortfall of 80,000 laborers after the Spring Festival holiday, a time of high turnover among China's army of migrant laborers.

Guangdong has listed developing the robotics industry as priority on her agendas, while more than 30 cities have established production bases for robots.

Industrial robots are assuming more and more prominence in China as the country's manufacturing industry is stymied by a severe worker shortage and soaring labor costs.

China bought one fifth of the world's industrial robot output in 2013, overtaking Japan as the biggest buyer of such technology, according to statistics released by the China Robot Industry Alliance (CRIA) recently.

Some 36,860 industrial robots were sold in the Chinese market last year, up 36 percent on an annual basis, according to the CRIA.

Governments at various levels in China have announced new strategies to support the production and application of robots, hoping the technology can make businesses more profitable and steer local economic development.

Under the wing of governmental support, the fledgling market is gaining momentum in a variety of localities.



Production line composed by robots

*Efficiency boost*

As Chinese enterprises feel the pinch of the lack of affordable labor, the emergence of robots seems to offer an efficient way to ease the pain.

In the injection moulding factory of Gree Electric Appliances Inc. of Zhuhai in Guangdong, raw plastic is turned into components for air conditioners in an automated process. Robotic arms then place the finished parts on a conveyer belt, while robots also transport goods in the bustling factory.

Almost everything is done by robots, with only packaging left to be handled by human workers, slashing the number needed by the largest maker of home air conditioners in China while making the factory more efficient.

"Since we started to employ robots, the number of workers we hire is down by over 100 from more than 300, but our work efficiency has surged by 20 percent," said Cheng Hailiang, head of the factory.

The same craze for robots can be found in Guangdong's Dongguan City, dubbed the "Factory of the World." According to a government survey, 66 percent of the city's companies have purchased robots in the past five years.

Of those surveyed, 92 percent have plans to increase such investments or to begin using robots in production.

*Rage against machines*

While robots may have improved efficiency in manufacturing, they have also triggered concerns of declining employment opportunities.

Government statistics in Dongguan, Guangdong show that half of the companies employing industrial robots in the city have laid off workers, causing speculation that the industry is posing a threat to China's labor market. But that accusation is refuted by the companies themselves.

"The automation process may have seen some workers laid off, but it has also created a huge number of job vacancies for laborers skilled at controlling the robots," according to Dong Mingzhu, chairman of Gree.

The firm has hired more than 1,000 new recruits this year, and is training them to work in an automated factory. It has also re-trained 372 laborers already working there.

Ding Li, a research fellow with the Guangdong Academy of Social Sciences, believes it is essential for workers to gain new skills if they are to keep pace with what he calls "an intelligence revolution."

"The government should play an important role in training the laid-off workers to help them find jobs, while education departments should beef up human resources programs for the industry," Ding said.

Meanwhile, Wu Xinyu, a research fellow with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, sees robots' dirty work as actually benefiting the human workforce as "the chances of workers facing dangerous environments are lowered."



Robots in Dongguan'factory

*Barriers to growth*

Employment controversy is not the only hurdle in the way of growth of robotics. Industrial robots are expensive.

Of the 36,860 robots bought by Chinese enterprises last year, 9,597 came from domestic producers, while the remaining 73 percent were imported. Even robots classified as home-grown in fact rely on key imported component.

If China is to start producing more of its own robots (and lower costs in the process), it needs to get round a dearth of talent.

"We are in dire need of talented people that can provide solutions and help with system integration in factories," according to Liu Yihua, director-general of the Automation Society of Guangdong Province.

Just as the onus is on authorities to train staff to operate robots, Liu stresses that it is the responsibility of the government, colleges and companies to work together to cultivate personnel to design and produce the technology.

"China trails other countries in application of industrial robots in terms of the usage density, so there is huge market potential to be tapped," said Wu Xinyu.

Robots rise in Guangdong manufacturing Guangdong News www.newsgd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Good. This is what we need to be a competitive advance country. Labor intensive manufacturing is not going to work forever. Chinese people need to start taking vocation training and learning education to operate these robots in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Does China have industrial robotics companies like KUKA and ABB?


----------



## cirr

*RMB makes Australian debut*

By Jiang Xueqing (chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2014-07-29 14:18

A yuan clearing system, jointly developed between the Bank of China and the Australian Securities Exchange, has made the yuan, the first foreign currency in Australia's local clearing system.

The launch is a crucial step forward for the currency, creating easier bilateral trade and investment cooperation between the countries and promoting the development of an offshore yuan market in Australia, said the bank.

The bank's Sydney branch is the first Chinese financial institution in Australia and the only one with a full banking license in the country.

RMB makes Australian debut - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

LeveragedBuyout's qualification: I am compelled to excerpt the following two paragraphs first to counter the predictable hysterical response:

*V-Lab’s figures don’t suggest the likelihood of a crisis, however, just the risk one poses to a country’s financial system. As a percentage of its GDP, moreover, the cost to keep China’s banking sector afloat seems less onerous. On this ranking, China places 10th behind a group led by France, the United Kingdom and Japan.

That has led a number of economists to conclude that China can easily mop up any financial crisis, using central government funds to bail out both banks and heavily indebted local governments and prevent the kind of balance-sheet recession from which the U.S. and EU are still trying to recover.
*
And now, the article.

China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk - China Real Time Report - WSJ









July 29, 2014, 6:22 PM HKT
*China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk*




The headquarters of the People’s Bank of China.
Reuters
The cost of propping up China’s banks in the event of a financial crisis has nearly quadrupled in the past three years to $526.2 billion, the largest of any banking system, according to the latest analysis by the Volatility Laboratory at New York University’s Stern School of Business .

The V-lab uses data from publicly-listed banks to estimate how much additional capital would be needed to keep them solvent if stocks fell by at least 40% in six months. The exact methodology is explained in this research paper. It’s heavy going, but suffice to say it uses the banks’ balance sheets and stock prices to mimic the kind of stress tests central banks use to determine whether banks have enough capital to withstand financial storms on the same scale as the global financial crisis in 2008.

China’s banks, if the V-Lab’s calculations are any indication, do not. Beijing’s efforts to revive growth since March have succeeded in nudging GDP growth back up to 7.5% in the second quarter from 7.4% in the first three months of 2014. Government spending rose a quarter in June from a year earlier, according to the finance ministry. But the so-called mini-stimulus has also renewed a boom in domestic credit, with loan growth climbing 25% in June from the year before to 1.08 trillion yuan ($174.2 billion).

V-Lab doesn’t explain why the costs are rising, but the increase is in line with the explosion in bank lending in recent years. With the economy slowing and the risk of defaults rising, investors have pushed banks’ stock prices to record low levels relative to the book value of the banks’ loans. Bank of China, for example, trades at less than its book value.

“This seems to be a result of the fact that liabilities of the Chinese banks have continued to grow rapidly while stock valuations of the institutions appear quite vulnerable to a downturn,” wrote James Hamilton, an economics professor at the University of California, San Diego, in his blog, Econbrowser.

The credit boom has helped worsen an already mounting risk to China’s financial system, according to V-Lab’s calculations. The next riskiest country on V-Lab’s list is Japan, where a bailout would cost $495.8 billion. France comes in third at $347.6 billion. The U.S. stood at around $300 billion.

It may come as no surprise that China’s biggest banks top the list of the riskiest to the system — the bigger the come, the harder they fall and the more money it would take to prop them back up. Bank of China tops the chart, followed by the Agricultural Bank of China, China Construction Bank and the Industrial & Commercial Bank of China.

V-Lab’s figures don’t suggest the likelihood of a crisis, however, just the risk one poses to a country’s financial system. As a percentage of its GDP, moreover, the cost to keep China’s banking sector afloat seems less onerous. On this ranking, China places 10th behind a group led by France, the United Kingdom and Japan.

That has led a number of economists to conclude that China can easily mop up any financial crisis, using central government funds to bail out both banks and heavily indebted local governments and prevent the kind of balance-sheet recession from which the U.S. and EU are still trying to recover.

But the IMF and World Bank have both warned that China needs to rein in lending and promote reform or face an increasing risk that it may have to test that hypothesis.

_– Wayne Arnold_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

This scumbag Yankee only posts China collapse article by the Yankee propaganda mouthpieces.

Most likely a CIA paid troll.


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> V-Lab’s figures don’t suggest the likelihood of a crisis, however, just the risk one poses to a country’s financial system. As a percentage of its GDP, moreover, the cost to keep China’s banking sector afloat seems less onerous. On this ranking, China places 10th behind a group led by France, the United Kingdom and Japan.
> That has led a number of economists to conclude that China can easily mop up any financial crisis, using central government funds to bail out both banks and heavily indebted local governments and prevent the kind of balance-sheet recession from which the U.S. and EU are still trying to recover.



This is rather interesting. @LeveragedBuyout , are there suspicious activity within China's banking system(s) that leaves one wanting? Please enlighten me on this, Sir.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is rather interesting. @LeveragedBuyout , are there suspicious activity within China's banking system(s) that leaves one wanting? Please enlighten me on this, Sir.



Yes. In short, China's way of classifying whether a loan is non-performing or not is... not up to American standards. NPLs are not written down (i.e. slashed in value to reflect the likelihood that the loan will never be repaid, which will result in a charge to the bank's P&L), they are rolled over--this should sound familiar to you, because that is what caused the zombie banking system and the lost decade in Japan. Investors do not trust that China's banks are reflecting this, which is why they trade at a discount to book value (very unusual for banks, which usually trade at a slight premium to book value).

Banks have largely resorted to selling off their bad loans to avoid reporting spikes in NPLs, and the buyers of these loans are the "bad bank" asset managers that @Edison Chen has referred to in previous posts in this thread.

Here's the bottom line: can we trust that the Chinese banking regulator and Chinese banks are transparent about this issue, and that the numbers they report are real? If so, then the article above should hold, and China should be able to resolve any stress to the financial system in case of an economic crisis. If not, the Chinese system will blow up, since NPLs were hidden, and the problem may be an order of magnitude larger than the analysts (and the Chinese government) expect.

Here's an article from last year on this issue.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304355104579235084041750444






*Skepticism on China's Nonperforming Loans*
*Despite Strong Data, Values of Country's Leading Banks Decline in Reflection of Investor Worries About Credit Quality*
By
CYNTHIA KOONS
CONNECT
Updated Dec. 3, 2013 10:00 p.m. ET
China's banks are among the world's healthiest and most profitable, based on their financial statements. But investors aren't convinced.

Nonperforming loans account for less than 1% of total loans, a ratio that has been falling in recent years and is now one of the lowest in the world, according to World Bank data. Despite this, price-to-book values of the country's leading banks have been declining over the past few years, reflecting worries about deteriorating credit quality in China.

"People are very skeptical about the [nonperforming-loan] ratios," said Jim Antos, a banking analyst at Mizuho Securities. "The market is saying: 'We just don't trust the credit-quality trends in China.'"
The reason China's bad-debt levels are so low boils down to the tendency of the country's banks to routinely extend or restructure loans to borrowers, or sell them, rather than admit they have gone bad and record a loss in their accounts, analysts say. While the tactic is also used in the West and was a major source of concern during the financial crisis, it is increasingly prevalent in China, where lending has been booming over the past five years. In the U.S., bad loans are 3.9% of total loans.

"There is a culture of rolling things over when they come due at least once, often more," said Charlene Chu, an analyst at Fitch Ratings. In rolling over a loan, a bank can renew the debt or push out the repayment deadline. "In fact, one of the main functions of China's shadow finance system is to provide temporary credit to facilitate rollovers and interest payments," she added.

China's Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., the world's biggest solar- panel maker by sales, is confident it will be able to roll over its debt with Chinese lenders this year, a spokesman said. There is no suggestion that the company is unable to meet its obligations, but it has recorded losses for more than two years as solar-panel prices have fallen amid a glut. Yingli had $1.2 billion in short-term debt outstanding at the end of September, and rolled over about $1.3 billion of debt that was due in 2012, most of which was owed to Chinese banks, according to filings.

The country's regulators discourage banks from rolling over troubled loans, in an effort to ensure that asset-quality data accurately reflects reality. But the sheer volume of loans this year indicates much of the debt in the system is being rolled over, according to Ms. Chu. In China's banking system, 9.5 trillion Chinese yuan ($1.6 trillion) of new loans will have been given out this year, even after repayments are taken into account, by Fitch's estimates.

Fitch predicts that this year, more than 10 trillion yuan of additional credit will be extended through shadow banking, a system of loosely regulated nonbank lenders like trust companies and pawnbrokers. Banks don't disclose data on rolled-over loans.

Banks need a reason to justify rolling over a loan, particularly if a company can't repay it. But there are ways around the hurdle. "If you can demonstrate other banks are willing to provide the loans to repay yours, then that's a justification for a bank to continue giving a loan," Barclays analyst May Yan said.

When they do roll over loans, Chinese banks sometimes do it in creative ways. To skirt restrictions on rolling over loans, banks cooperate with informal lenders that provide bank customers with short-term loans with high interest rates. That borrowing is used to repay a bank loan on the understanding that the bank will issue a new loan two or three weeks later. Such behavior can, in some instances, lead to bigger corporate-debt burdens.

"You look at the data and it just starts to get ridiculous how high some of the debt burdens are and that can't go on into infinity," Fitch's Ms. Chu said. "But over the short term there's nothing to say that this has to end right now and a lot of it comes down to banks' willingness to continue to extend and rollover credit."

China's economic slowdown has started to hurt industries like shipbuilding, steel and solar power, as well as the more developed east coast, home to cities like Beijing and Shanghai. Nonperforming loans in the first six months of 2013 rose 22% on the east coast from the final six months of 2012, while nonperforming loans in the rest of China declined 5%, according to Bernstein Research.

Nonperforming loan ratios have fallen from 22.4% in 2000, but bad debts are rising, as Bernstein's numbers indicate. This comes as the government is working to rein in lending: In October, net local-currency loans extended in China totaled $83 billion, down 36% from September and the lowest monthly figure all year.

Apart from rolling over bad debt, banks have also sold off soured loans to keep their nonperforming-loan ratios low. For instance, in the first half of this year, China's fifth-largest listed bank, Bank of Communications Co.
, sold 5.1 billion yuan (US$837 million) of bad loans to an asset-management company that is designed to buy such loans from banks. Without the sale, the bank's nonperforming-loan ratio would have climbed to 1.15%, rather than the 0.99% the lender reported, said Mike Werner, a Bernstein analyst.

"NPL disposals were the key for Bank of Communications to keep NPL balances in check," Mr. Werner said. Bank of Communications declined to comment.

—Wayne Ma and Dinny McMahon contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

Reading too much Wall Street Journal is very unhealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> LeveragedBuyout's qualification: I am compelled to excerpt the following two paragraphs first to counter the predictable hysterical response:
> 
> *V-Lab’s figures don’t suggest the likelihood of a crisis, however, just the risk one poses to a country’s financial system. As a percentage of its GDP, moreover, the cost to keep China’s banking sector afloat seems less onerous. On this ranking, China places 10th behind a group led by France, the United Kingdom and Japan.
> 
> That has led a number of economists to conclude that China can easily mop up any financial crisis, using central government funds to bail out both banks and heavily indebted local governments and prevent the kind of balance-sheet recession from which the U.S. and EU are still trying to recover.
> *
> And now, the article.
> 
> China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk - China Real Time Report - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 29, 2014, 6:22 PM HKT
> *China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The headquarters of the People’s Bank of China.
> Reuters
> The cost of propping up China’s banks in the event of a financial crisis has nearly quadrupled in the past three years to $526.2 billion, the largest of any banking system, according to the latest analysis by the Volatility Laboratory at New York University’s Stern School of Business .
> 
> The V-lab uses data from publicly-listed banks to estimate how much additional capital would be needed to keep them solvent if stocks fell by at least 40% in six months. The exact methodology is explained in this research paper. It’s heavy going, but suffice to say it uses the banks’ balance sheets and stock prices to mimic the kind of stress tests central banks use to determine whether banks have enough capital to withstand financial storms on the same scale as the global financial crisis in 2008.
> 
> China’s banks, if the V-Lab’s calculations are any indication, do not. Beijing’s efforts to revive growth since March have succeeded in nudging GDP growth back up to 7.5% in the second quarter from 7.4% in the first three months of 2014. Government spending rose a quarter in June from a year earlier, according to the finance ministry. But the so-called mini-stimulus has also renewed a boom in domestic credit, with loan growth climbing 25% in June from the year before to 1.08 trillion yuan ($174.2 billion).
> 
> V-Lab doesn’t explain why the costs are rising, but the increase is in line with the explosion in bank lending in recent years. With the economy slowing and the risk of defaults rising, investors have pushed banks’ stock prices to record low levels relative to the book value of the banks’ loans. Bank of China, for example, trades at less than its book value.
> 
> “This seems to be a result of the fact that liabilities of the Chinese banks have continued to grow rapidly while stock valuations of the institutions appear quite vulnerable to a downturn,” wrote James Hamilton, an economics professor at the University of California, San Diego, in his blog, Econbrowser.
> 
> The credit boom has helped worsen an already mounting risk to China’s financial system, according to V-Lab’s calculations. The next riskiest country on V-Lab’s list is Japan, where a bailout would cost $495.8 billion. France comes in third at $347.6 billion. The U.S. stood at around $300 billion.
> 
> It may come as no surprise that China’s biggest banks top the list of the riskiest to the system — the bigger the come, the harder they fall and the more money it would take to prop them back up. Bank of China tops the chart, followed by the Agricultural Bank of China, China Construction Bank and the Industrial & Commercial Bank of China.
> 
> V-Lab’s figures don’t suggest the likelihood of a crisis, however, just the risk one poses to a country’s financial system. As a percentage of its GDP, moreover, the cost to keep China’s banking sector afloat seems less onerous. On this ranking, China places 10th behind a group led by France, the United Kingdom and Japan.
> 
> That has led a number of economists to conclude that China can easily mop up any financial crisis, using central government funds to bail out both banks and heavily indebted local governments and prevent the kind of balance-sheet recession from which the U.S. and EU are still trying to recover.
> 
> But the IMF and World Bank have both warned that China needs to rein in lending and promote reform or face an increasing risk that it may have to test that hypothesis.
> 
> _– Wayne Arnold_



cool, but here's my take, China will crash, well maybe too strong, China will have problems at some point, that's inevitable, all nations must go through it I believe.

However, China is a continent of its own, we have the infrastructure, we have the population, we have all the necessary components ready, like Germany and Japan, as well as US after 1929, we will also rise again.

I believe it's hard to change fundamentally without something crazy, and in order to transition, that might be exactly what we need.

What's your take?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

eazzy said:


> Reading too much Wall Street Journal is very unhealthy.



If you've read my posts, you'll know that I'm far from the "China is a fraud/China will crash and burn" crowd. The WSJ is a professional and well-respected organization, and these are valid points that it raises. It's also true that the Chinese financial system is far more opaque, and far less exposed to market discipline, than the American system, so some extra skepticism is warranted.

Will it be the worst case scenario? I doubt it. But the point is that we can't know until it happens, since China lacks transparency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Yes. In short, China's way of classifying whether a loan is non-performing or not is... not up to American standards. NPLs are not written down (i.e. slashed in value to reflect the likelihood that the loan will never be repaid, which will result in a charge to the bank's P&L), they are rolled over--this should sound familiar to you, because that is what caused the zombie banking system and the lost decade in Japan. Investors do not trust that China's banks are reflecting this, which is why they trade at a discount to book value (very unusual for banks, which usually trade at a slight premium to book value).
> 
> Banks have largely resorted to selling off their bad loans to avoid reporting spikes in NPLs, and the buyers of these loans are the "bad bank" asset managers that @Edison Chen has referred to in previous posts in this thread.
> 
> Here's the bottom line: can we trust that the Chinese banking regulator and Chinese banks are transparent about this issue, and that the numbers they report are real? If so, then the article above should hold, and China should be able to resolve any stress to the financial system in case of an economic crisis. If not, the Chinese system will blow up, since NPLs were hidden, and the problem may be an order of magnitude larger than the analysts (and the Chinese government) expect.
> 
> Here's an article from last year on this issue.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304355104579235084041750444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skepticism on China's Nonperforming Loans*
> *Despite Strong Data, Values of Country's Leading Banks Decline in Reflection of Investor Worries About Credit Quality*
> By
> CYNTHIA KOONS
> CONNECT
> Updated Dec. 3, 2013 10:00 p.m. ET
> China's banks are among the world's healthiest and most profitable, based on their financial statements. But investors aren't convinced.
> 
> Nonperforming loans account for less than 1% of total loans, a ratio that has been falling in recent years and is now one of the lowest in the world, according to World Bank data. Despite this, price-to-book values of the country's leading banks have been declining over the past few years, reflecting worries about deteriorating credit quality in China.
> 
> "People are very skeptical about the [nonperforming-loan] ratios," said Jim Antos, a banking analyst at Mizuho Securities. "The market is saying: 'We just don't trust the credit-quality trends in China.'"
> The reason China's bad-debt levels are so low boils down to the tendency of the country's banks to routinely extend or restructure loans to borrowers, or sell them, rather than admit they have gone bad and record a loss in their accounts, analysts say. While the tactic is also used in the West and was a major source of concern during the financial crisis, it is increasingly prevalent in China, where lending has been booming over the past five years. In the U.S., bad loans are 3.9% of total loans.
> 
> "There is a culture of rolling things over when they come due at least once, often more," said Charlene Chu, an analyst at Fitch Ratings. In rolling over a loan, a bank can renew the debt or push out the repayment deadline. "In fact, one of the main functions of China's shadow finance system is to provide temporary credit to facilitate rollovers and interest payments," she added.
> 
> China's Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., the world's biggest solar- panel maker by sales, is confident it will be able to roll over its debt with Chinese lenders this year, a spokesman said. There is no suggestion that the company is unable to meet its obligations, but it has recorded losses for more than two years as solar-panel prices have fallen amid a glut. Yingli had $1.2 billion in short-term debt outstanding at the end of September, and rolled over about $1.3 billion of debt that was due in 2012, most of which was owed to Chinese banks, according to filings.
> 
> The country's regulators discourage banks from rolling over troubled loans, in an effort to ensure that asset-quality data accurately reflects reality. But the sheer volume of loans this year indicates much of the debt in the system is being rolled over, according to Ms. Chu. In China's banking system, 9.5 trillion Chinese yuan ($1.6 trillion) of new loans will have been given out this year, even after repayments are taken into account, by Fitch's estimates.
> 
> Fitch predicts that this year, more than 10 trillion yuan of additional credit will be extended through shadow banking, a system of loosely regulated nonbank lenders like trust companies and pawnbrokers. Banks don't disclose data on rolled-over loans.
> 
> Banks need a reason to justify rolling over a loan, particularly if a company can't repay it. But there are ways around the hurdle. "If you can demonstrate other banks are willing to provide the loans to repay yours, then that's a justification for a bank to continue giving a loan," Barclays analyst May Yan said.
> 
> When they do roll over loans, Chinese banks sometimes do it in creative ways. To skirt restrictions on rolling over loans, banks cooperate with informal lenders that provide bank customers with short-term loans with high interest rates. That borrowing is used to repay a bank loan on the understanding that the bank will issue a new loan two or three weeks later. Such behavior can, in some instances, lead to bigger corporate-debt burdens.
> 
> "You look at the data and it just starts to get ridiculous how high some of the debt burdens are and that can't go on into infinity," Fitch's Ms. Chu said. "But over the short term there's nothing to say that this has to end right now and a lot of it comes down to banks' willingness to continue to extend and rollover credit."
> 
> China's economic slowdown has started to hurt industries like shipbuilding, steel and solar power, as well as the more developed east coast, home to cities like Beijing and Shanghai. Nonperforming loans in the first six months of 2013 rose 22% on the east coast from the final six months of 2012, while nonperforming loans in the rest of China declined 5%, according to Bernstein Research.
> 
> Nonperforming loan ratios have fallen from 22.4% in 2000, but bad debts are rising, as Bernstein's numbers indicate. This comes as the government is working to rein in lending: In October, net local-currency loans extended in China totaled $83 billion, down 36% from September and the lowest monthly figure all year.
> 
> Apart from rolling over bad debt, banks have also sold off soured loans to keep their nonperforming-loan ratios low. For instance, in the first half of this year, China's fifth-largest listed bank, Bank of Communications Co.
> , sold 5.1 billion yuan (US$837 million) of bad loans to an asset-management company that is designed to buy such loans from banks. Without the sale, the bank's nonperforming-loan ratio would have climbed to 1.15%, rather than the 0.99% the lender reported, said Mike Werner, a Bernstein analyst.
> 
> "NPL disposals were the key for Bank of Communications to keep NPL balances in check," Mr. Werner said. Bank of Communications declined to comment.
> 
> —Wayne Ma and Dinny McMahon contributed to this article.





LeveragedBuyout said:


> Yes. In short, China's way of classifying whether a loan is non-performing or not is... not up to American standards. NPLs are not written down (i.e. slashed in value to reflect the likelihood that the loan will never be repaid, which will result in a charge to the bank's P&L), they are rolled over--this should sound familiar to you, because that is what caused the zombie banking system and the lost decade in Japan. Investors do not trust that China's banks are reflecting this, which is why they trade at a discount to book value (very unusual for banks, which usually trade at a slight premium to book value).
> 
> Banks have largely resorted to selling off their bad loans to avoid reporting spikes in NPLs, and the buyers of these loans are the "bad bank" asset managers that @Edison Chen has referred to in previous posts in this thread.
> 
> Here's the bottom line: can we trust that the Chinese banking regulator and Chinese banks are transparent about this issue, and that the numbers they report are real? If so, then the article above should hold, and China should be able to resolve any stress to the financial system in case of an economic crisis. If not, the Chinese system will blow up, since NPLs were hidden, and the problem may be an order of magnitude larger than the analysts (and the Chinese government) expect.
> 
> Here's an article from last year on this issue.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304355104579235084041750444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skepticism on China's Nonperforming Loans*
> *Despite Strong Data, Values of Country's Leading Banks Decline in Reflection of Investor Worries About Credit Quality*
> By
> CYNTHIA KOONS
> CONNECT
> Updated Dec. 3, 2013 10:00 p.m. ET
> China's banks are among the world's healthiest and most profitable, based on their financial statements. But investors aren't convinced.
> 
> Nonperforming loans account for less than 1% of total loans, a ratio that has been falling in recent years and is now one of the lowest in the world, according to World Bank data. Despite this, price-to-book values of the country's leading banks have been declining over the past few years, reflecting worries about deteriorating credit quality in China.
> 
> "People are very skeptical about the [nonperforming-loan] ratios," said Jim Antos, a banking analyst at Mizuho Securities. "The market is saying: 'We just don't trust the credit-quality trends in China.'"
> The reason China's bad-debt levels are so low boils down to the tendency of the country's banks to routinely extend or restructure loans to borrowers, or sell them, rather than admit they have gone bad and record a loss in their accounts, analysts say. While the tactic is also used in the West and was a major source of concern during the financial crisis, it is increasingly prevalent in China, where lending has been booming over the past five years. In the U.S., bad loans are 3.9% of total loans.
> 
> "There is a culture of rolling things over when they come due at least once, often more," said Charlene Chu, an analyst at Fitch Ratings. In rolling over a loan, a bank can renew the debt or push out the repayment deadline. "In fact, one of the main functions of China's shadow finance system is to provide temporary credit to facilitate rollovers and interest payments," she added.
> 
> China's Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., the world's biggest solar- panel maker by sales, is confident it will be able to roll over its debt with Chinese lenders this year, a spokesman said. There is no suggestion that the company is unable to meet its obligations, but it has recorded losses for more than two years as solar-panel prices have fallen amid a glut. Yingli had $1.2 billion in short-term debt outstanding at the end of September, and rolled over about $1.3 billion of debt that was due in 2012, most of which was owed to Chinese banks, according to filings.
> 
> The country's regulators discourage banks from rolling over troubled loans, in an effort to ensure that asset-quality data accurately reflects reality. But the sheer volume of loans this year indicates much of the debt in the system is being rolled over, according to Ms. Chu. In China's banking system, 9.5 trillion Chinese yuan ($1.6 trillion) of new loans will have been given out this year, even after repayments are taken into account, by Fitch's estimates.
> 
> Fitch predicts that this year, more than 10 trillion yuan of additional credit will be extended through shadow banking, a system of loosely regulated nonbank lenders like trust companies and pawnbrokers. Banks don't disclose data on rolled-over loans.
> 
> Banks need a reason to justify rolling over a loan, particularly if a company can't repay it. But there are ways around the hurdle. "If you can demonstrate other banks are willing to provide the loans to repay yours, then that's a justification for a bank to continue giving a loan," Barclays analyst May Yan said.
> 
> When they do roll over loans, Chinese banks sometimes do it in creative ways. To skirt restrictions on rolling over loans, banks cooperate with informal lenders that provide bank customers with short-term loans with high interest rates. That borrowing is used to repay a bank loan on the understanding that the bank will issue a new loan two or three weeks later. Such behavior can, in some instances, lead to bigger corporate-debt burdens.
> 
> "You look at the data and it just starts to get ridiculous how high some of the debt burdens are and that can't go on into infinity," Fitch's Ms. Chu said. "But over the short term there's nothing to say that this has to end right now and a lot of it comes down to banks' willingness to continue to extend and rollover credit."
> 
> China's economic slowdown has started to hurt industries like shipbuilding, steel and solar power, as well as the more developed east coast, home to cities like Beijing and Shanghai. Nonperforming loans in the first six months of 2013 rose 22% on the east coast from the final six months of 2012, while nonperforming loans in the rest of China declined 5%, according to Bernstein Research.
> 
> Nonperforming loan ratios have fallen from 22.4% in 2000, but bad debts are rising, as Bernstein's numbers indicate. This comes as the government is working to rein in lending: In October, net local-currency loans extended in China totaled $83 billion, down 36% from September and the lowest monthly figure all year.
> 
> Apart from rolling over bad debt, banks have also sold off soured loans to keep their nonperforming-loan ratios low. For instance, in the first half of this year, China's fifth-largest listed bank, Bank of Communications Co.
> , sold 5.1 billion yuan (US$837 million) of bad loans to an asset-management company that is designed to buy such loans from banks. Without the sale, the bank's nonperforming-loan ratio would have climbed to 1.15%, rather than the 0.99% the lender reported, said Mike Werner, a Bernstein analyst.
> 
> "NPL disposals were the key for Bank of Communications to keep NPL balances in check," Mr. Werner said. Bank of Communications declined to comment.
> 
> —Wayne Ma and Dinny McMahon contributed to this article.



Thank you for that analysis, Sir @LeveragedBuyout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> cool, but here's my take, China will crash, well maybe too strong, China will have problems at some point, that's inevitable, all nations must go through it I believe.
> 
> However, China is a continent of its own, we have the infrastructure, we have the population, we have all the necessary components ready, like Germany and Japan, as well as US after 1929, we will also rise again.
> 
> I believe it's hard to change fundamentally without something crazy, and in order to transition, that might be exactly what we need.
> 
> What's your take?



I think that now that China is firmly part of the capitalist world, it cannot avoid the business cycle. So yes, China will have booms, and it will have busts, and yes, China will recover. I do not foresee another century of humiliation for China at this point; China is a "normal" country.

The question is whether China will strengthen its financial system by imposing market discipline, so that issues are acknowledged and dealt with quickly, or will it weaken its system by denying and covering up the issues for as long as possible. The US took the former course after its horrible failures in the financial crisis of 2008. Japan took the latter course after its real estate bubble explosion in 1991.

I think we can agree that the US handled this much better than Japan. By the time Japan took action, it had already sacrificed a generation, but at least it's back on the right track. I hope China learned the applicable lessons and moves swiftly to stop this roll-over of NPLs and forces the banks to write-down the loans and recapitalize the system through equity injections before it's too late. The extreme example is Argentina, which has been denying its problems for 15 or so years, and has sacrificed an entire generation, and will probably sacrifice another generation in the cleaning-up process--if it starts today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

China's banks used to have even higher amount of NPL before their IPOs, especially in 1980s or 1990s. But China created for 4 AMCs to buy the NPLs. And these loans are unlikely to be collected forever, some of the loans are of very tiny amounts, as low as 5 yuan, 10 yuan. When I was very young, I came to the village along with some bank managers who was responsible for collecting the repayment, I saw the villagers were too poor to make a living. So the NPLs are died. Some loans made to SOEs can't be collected as well, because of the privatization, the ownership is confused. I think most of the NPLs are directly or indirectly related to government spending. So, you mean those NPLs are still in the system, they will cause systemic risks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I think that now that China is firmly part of the capitalist world, it cannot avoid the business cycle. So yes, China will have booms, and it will have busts, and yes, China will recover. I do not foresee another century of humiliation for China at this point; China is a "normal" country.
> 
> The question is whether China will strengthen its financial system by imposing market discipline, so that issues are acknowledged and dealt with quickly, or will it weaken its system by denying and covering up the issues for as long as possible. The US took the former course after its horrible failures in the financial crisis of 2008. Japan took the latter course after its real estate bubble explosion in 1991.
> 
> I think we can agree that the US handled this much better than Japan. By the time Japan took action, it had already sacrificed a generation, but at least it's back on the right track. I hope China learned the applicable lessons and moves swiftly to stop this roll-over of NPLs and forces the banks to write-down the loans and recapitalize the system through equity injections before it's too late. The extreme example is Argentina, which has been denying its problems for 15 or so years, and has sacrificed an entire generation, and will probably sacrifice another generation in the cleaning-up process--if it starts today.



I think there are indications China is the former. While our system of government is non democratic it's actually what will make sure china is the former.

Here's why, CCP must maintain economic growth, they will cut off any arm they need to, to stay alive. Covering up happens, but only when it's not obvious, the recent moves by CCP on pollution, loans, some company just defaulted, as well as anti corruption can be seen as exactly that.


On the off chance that it doesn't and China becomes democratic for some reason, the new president must act.


So either way, one party or another must act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

LeveragedBuyout said:


> If you've read my posts, you'll know that I'm far from the "China is a fraud/China will crash and burn" crowd. The WSJ is a professional and well-respected organization, and these are valid points that it raises. It's also true that the Chinese financial system is far more opaque, and far less exposed to market discipline, than the American system, so some extra skepticism is warranted.
> 
> Will it be the worst case scenario? I doubt it. But the point is that we can't know until it happens, since China lacks transparency.



I did not read your posts, I just saw that you post many WSJ article...I found myself many time sighing while reading a WSJ article...but I did not read the ones you posted so maybe they are good. It depends on the author I guess...still they have to select these authors.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> China's banks used to have even higher amount of NPL before their IPOs, especially in 1980s or 1990s. But China created for 4 AMCs to buy the NPLs. And these loans are unlikely to be collected forever, some of the loans are of very tiny amounts, as low as 5 yuan, 10 yuan. When I was very young, I came to the village along with some bank managers who was responsible for collecting the repayment, I saw the villagers were too poor to make a living. So the NPLs are died. Some loans made to SOEs can't be collected as well, because of the privatization, the ownership is confused. I think most of the NPLs are directly or indirectly related to government spending. So, you mean those NPLs are still in the system, they will cause systemic risks?



As long as loans are rolled over, they are not considered NPLs, and thus do not affect a bank's capital stock. That's why rolling over these loans is so insidious, because unless the regulator conducts harsh stress tests against the banks (which it may be doing, but I am unable to follow the Chinese business press), it will be unaware of this problem until it's too late. The NPLs will continue to be rolled over, gradually squeezing out viable businesses as the NPLs are serviced and deadbeat corporations are supported. It is likely the SOEs are primarily responsible for this: banks would happily roll over NPLs for SOEs, since SOEs have an implicit guarantee from the government, so banks feel confident that they will be bailed out in the worst case scenario.

The problem is that if the government has not provisioned for these "hidden" NPLs, then it will cause systemic risk, and possibly systemic failure, in the same way that Iceland's and Ireland's regulators had no idea of the size of the problem until after the crisis had already hit.

That's what I was referring to in my post here (Chinese Economy News & Updates | Page 244 )--can the capital adequacy ratios be trusted, if the NPLs are not being acknowledged?

Since it's all speculation, I tend to trust the regulator, although I remain cautious. That said, there's a reason why investors don't, and until there is more transparency in the system, investors will continue to be very skeptical.



Genesis said:


> I think there are indications China is the former. While our system of government is non democratic it's actually what will make sure china is the former.
> 
> Here's why, CCP must maintain economic growth, they will cut off any arm they need to, to stay alive. Covering up happens, but only when it's not obvious, the recent moves by CCP on pollution, loans, some company just defaulted, as well as anti corruption can be seen as exactly that.
> 
> 
> On the off chance that it doesn't and China becomes democratic for some reason, the new president must act.
> 
> 
> So either way, one party or another must act.



Ironically, opacity is one of China's strengths in this regard. If a problem can be covered up for long enough that it is resolved before anyone knows about it, the problem might as well not have existed. Kind of like embezzling money from your boss, gambling it in the casinos and winning a huge amount, and then returning the money before the boss notices.

To keep the analogy, if you embezzle, and then gamble, and lose the money, you might be tempted to embezzle some more, in the hope that this time you'll win at the roulette table, and be able to repay everything. This is like rolling over non-performing loans. Maybe it will work out, but it's likely that it will merely compound the problem. The problem will resolve itself when the boss notices, especially if you (in this case, the CCP) are unable to return the money since you've gambled it away. How long before the boss (in this case, capital markets and Chinese taxpayers) notice? And when the boss notices, what will your punishment be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Yes. In short, China's way of classifying whether a loan is non-performing or not is... not up to American standards. NPLs are not written down (i.e. slashed in value to reflect the likelihood that the loan will never be repaid, which will result in a charge to the bank's P&L), they are rolled over--this should sound familiar to you, because that is what caused the zombie banking system and the lost decade in Japan. Investors do not trust that China's banks are reflecting this, which is why they trade at a discount to book value (very unusual for banks, which usually trade at a slight premium to book value).
> 
> Banks have largely resorted to selling off their bad loans to avoid reporting spikes in NPLs, and the buyers of these loans are the "bad bank" asset managers that @Edison Chen has referred to in previous posts in this thread.
> 
> Here's the bottom line: can we trust that the Chinese banking regulator and Chinese banks are transparent about this issue, and that the numbers they report are real? If so, then the article above should hold, and China should be able to resolve any stress to the financial system in case of an economic crisis. If not, the Chinese system will blow up, since NPLs were hidden, and the problem may be an order of magnitude larger than the analysts (and the Chinese government) expect.
> 
> Here's an article from last year on this issue.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304355104579235084041750444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skepticism on China's Nonperforming Loans*
> *Despite Strong Data, Values of Country's Leading Banks Decline in Reflection of Investor Worries About Credit Quality*
> By
> CYNTHIA KOONS
> CONNECT
> Updated Dec. 3, 2013 10:00 p.m. ET
> China's banks are among the world's healthiest and most profitable, based on their financial statements. But investors aren't convinced.
> 
> Nonperforming loans account for less than 1% of total loans, a ratio that has been falling in recent years and is now one of the lowest in the world, according to World Bank data. Despite this, price-to-book values of the country's leading banks have been declining over the past few years, reflecting worries about deteriorating credit quality in China.
> 
> "People are very skeptical about the [nonperforming-loan] ratios," said Jim Antos, a banking analyst at Mizuho Securities. "The market is saying: 'We just don't trust the credit-quality trends in China.'"
> The reason China's bad-debt levels are so low boils down to the tendency of the country's banks to routinely extend or restructure loans to borrowers, or sell them, rather than admit they have gone bad and record a loss in their accounts, analysts say. While the tactic is also used in the West and was a major source of concern during the financial crisis, it is increasingly prevalent in China, where lending has been booming over the past five years. In the U.S., bad loans are 3.9% of total loans.
> 
> "There is a culture of rolling things over when they come due at least once, often more," said Charlene Chu, an analyst at Fitch Ratings. In rolling over a loan, a bank can renew the debt or push out the repayment deadline. "In fact, one of the main functions of China's shadow finance system is to provide temporary credit to facilitate rollovers and interest payments," she added.
> 
> China's Yingli Green Energy Holding Co., the world's biggest solar- panel maker by sales, is confident it will be able to roll over its debt with Chinese lenders this year, a spokesman said. There is no suggestion that the company is unable to meet its obligations, but it has recorded losses for more than two years as solar-panel prices have fallen amid a glut. Yingli had $1.2 billion in short-term debt outstanding at the end of September, and rolled over about $1.3 billion of debt that was due in 2012, most of which was owed to Chinese banks, according to filings.
> 
> The country's regulators discourage banks from rolling over troubled loans, in an effort to ensure that asset-quality data accurately reflects reality. But the sheer volume of loans this year indicates much of the debt in the system is being rolled over, according to Ms. Chu. In China's banking system, 9.5 trillion Chinese yuan ($1.6 trillion) of new loans will have been given out this year, even after repayments are taken into account, by Fitch's estimates.
> 
> Fitch predicts that this year, more than 10 trillion yuan of additional credit will be extended through shadow banking, a system of loosely regulated nonbank lenders like trust companies and pawnbrokers. Banks don't disclose data on rolled-over loans.
> 
> Banks need a reason to justify rolling over a loan, particularly if a company can't repay it. But there are ways around the hurdle. "If you can demonstrate other banks are willing to provide the loans to repay yours, then that's a justification for a bank to continue giving a loan," Barclays analyst May Yan said.
> 
> When they do roll over loans, Chinese banks sometimes do it in creative ways. To skirt restrictions on rolling over loans, banks cooperate with informal lenders that provide bank customers with short-term loans with high interest rates. That borrowing is used to repay a bank loan on the understanding that the bank will issue a new loan two or three weeks later. Such behavior can, in some instances, lead to bigger corporate-debt burdens.
> 
> "You look at the data and it just starts to get ridiculous how high some of the debt burdens are and that can't go on into infinity," Fitch's Ms. Chu said. "But over the short term there's nothing to say that this has to end right now and a lot of it comes down to banks' willingness to continue to extend and rollover credit."
> 
> China's economic slowdown has started to hurt industries like shipbuilding, steel and solar power, as well as the more developed east coast, home to cities like Beijing and Shanghai. Nonperforming loans in the first six months of 2013 rose 22% on the east coast from the final six months of 2012, while nonperforming loans in the rest of China declined 5%, according to Bernstein Research.
> 
> Nonperforming loan ratios have fallen from 22.4% in 2000, but bad debts are rising, as Bernstein's numbers indicate. This comes as the government is working to rein in lending: In October, net local-currency loans extended in China totaled $83 billion, down 36% from September and the lowest monthly figure all year.
> 
> Apart from rolling over bad debt, banks have also sold off soured loans to keep their nonperforming-loan ratios low. For instance, in the first half of this year, China's fifth-largest listed bank, Bank of Communications Co.
> , sold 5.1 billion yuan (US$837 million) of bad loans to an asset-management company that is designed to buy such loans from banks. Without the sale, the bank's nonperforming-loan ratio would have climbed to 1.15%, rather than the 0.99% the lender reported, said Mike Werner, a Bernstein analyst.
> 
> "NPL disposals were the key for Bank of Communications to keep NPL balances in check," Mr. Werner said. Bank of Communications declined to comment.
> 
> —Wayne Ma and Dinny McMahon contributed to this article.



Yankee propaganda of the day.

US is facing a massive economic collapse with bubbles everywhere in the bond, stock and property markets.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> As long as loans are rolled over, they are not considered NPLs, and thus do not affect a bank's capital stock. That's why rolling over these loans is so insidious, because unless the regulator conducts harsh stress tests against the banks (which it may be doing, but I am unable to follow the Chinese business press), it will be unaware of this problem until it's too late. The NPLs will continue to be rolled over, gradually squeezing out viable businesses as the NPLs are serviced and deadbeat corporations are supported. It is likely the SOEs are primarily responsible for this: banks would happily roll over NPLs for SOEs, since SOEs have an implicit guarantee from the government, so banks feel confident that they will be bailed out in the worst case scenario.
> 
> The problem is that if the government has not provisioned for these "hidden" NPLs, then it will cause systemic risk, and possibly systemic failure, in the same way that Iceland's and Ireland's regulators had no idea of the size of the problem until after the crisis had already hit.
> 
> That's what I was referring to in my post here (Chinese Economy News & Updates | Page 244 )--can the capital adequacy ratios be trusted, if the NPLs are not being acknowledged?
> 
> Since it's all speculation, I tend to trust the regulator, although I remain cautious. That said, there's a reason why investors don't, and until there is more transparency in the system, investors will continue to be very skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, opacity is one of China's strengths in this regard. If a problem can be covered up for long enough that it is resolved before anyone knows about it, the problem might as well not have existed. Kind of like embezzling money from your boss, gambling it in the casinos and winning a huge amount, and then returning the money before the boss notices.
> 
> To keep the analogy, if you embezzle, and then gamble, and lose the money, you might be tempted to embezzle some more, in the hope that this time you'll win at the roulette table, and be able to repay everything. This is like rolling over non-performing loans. Maybe it will work out, but it's likely that it will merely compound the problem. The problem will resolve itself when the boss notices, especially if you (in this case, the CCP) are unable to return the money since you've gambled it away. How long before the boss (in this case, capital markets and Chinese taxpayers) notice? And when the boss notices, what will your punishment be?



Kid, you have zero knowledge of economics



eazzy said:


> Reading too much Wall Street Journal is very unhealthy.



To the brainwashed Yankees, they believe their propaganda mouthpieces like religion.

That's why their masturbating dream of 'China collapse' have been wrong for the past 60 years.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

*Beijing grants loans for neighbor's power projects, cybercrime fight*

China and Laos signed seven cooperative agreements on Monday in their efforts to jointly boost national development in trade and other areas during the Lao president's second visit to China in less than a year.

The agreements, which were signed with President Xi Jinping and Lao President Choummaly Saygnasone in attendance, included Chinese loans to fund power grids, hydropower projects and the prevention of cybercrime in Laos.

Both countries, which face the same challenges of reform, development and stability, should strengthen cooperation in fields such as modern agriculture, energy and infrastructure construction, said Xi, who is also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee.

Choummaly, general secretary of the Central Committee of the Lao People's Revolutionary Party, expressed his country's desire to learn from China's experiences in developing both the Party and the country. He said it looks forward to China's continuous support of Laos' railways, agricultural industries and Internet projects.

The visit by Choummaly, the second since September, came amid efforts by Vientiane to boost growth amid a national slowdown, which occurred after the suspension of investment projects and projects conducted without the Lao National Assembly's approval.

The Lao government has consequently moved to cut expenditures in infrastructure development projects such as roads and public offices, the Vientiane Times reported earlier this month.

Zhang Jiuhuan, former director of the Department of Asian Affairs at the Foreign Ministry, said China and Laos have stable ties and great complementary opportunities for economic development.

China's technologies, experience and financial support could help the less developed country, said Zhang, who added that China can learn from Laos' experiences in areas such as environmental protection.

"It's a natural choice for the two neighboring countries to deepen cooperation as they both adhere to socialism and have a similar history. I believe the latest visit by Choummaly could inject energy into bilateral and regional cooperation," said Zhang.

China is Laos' second-largest trading partner and second-largest source of imports, as well as its third-largest export market. Bilateral trade rose to $1.73 billion in 2012.

Xi called for closer cooperation with Laos in law enforcement and border management near the Mekong River to fight terrorism and cross-border crimes.

The two countries should also have more exchanges in culture, education, youth and local governments, he said.

Last week, Laos awarded nine Chinese policemen medals of heroism for their contributions in cracking down on cross-border crimes, according to a local police bureau in Yunnan province.

Several of the policemen from Xishuangbanna, the southernmost prefecture of Yunnan province, helped solve a murder case that involved the killing of 13 sailors on the Mekong River in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

China is now playing a pivotal and increasingly integrated role in the Asia-Pacific, as value-added trade between China and the region surged in the past two decades, while tradebetween Japan and the region declined, according to a recent IMF report.

All 11 export-led economies in the region, except for Indonesia, have shifted their focus toChina, with value added volume far outstripping that to/from Japan, according to theInternational Monetary Fund that compared data from 1995 to 2012 in a report - _RegionalEconomic Outlook: Asia and Pacific _- released on April 14.

Malaysia's exports to China, for instance, accounted for 10 percent of its total volume in 2012,doubling that in 1995. However, its exports to Japan fell to 6 percent from about 25 percentduring the same period.

That reflects the region's growing economic dependence on China - a major change in thepast 20 years considering that most of these nations relied mainly on Japan in mid 1995s.

IMF figures not only reveal the rapid growth of China's economy in the Asia-Pacific, it alsoshows how quickly Japan's economy has declined because of the Plaza Accord of 1985, inwhich Japan's decision to raise the *exchange rate* of yen led to its economic stagnation laterthat decade.

The nature of integration with partners, though, differs between *China and Japan*, with Chinaspecializing comparatively more in activities such as assembling, even though the country isnow increasingly moving up the value chain, and Japan in upstream activities providingvarious intermediate goods as inputs, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Ironically, opacity is one of China's strengths in this regard. If a problem can be covered up for long enough that it is resolved before anyone knows about it, the problem might as well not have existed. Kind of like embezzling money from your boss, gambling it in the casinos and winning a huge amount, and then returning the money before the boss notices.
> 
> To keep the analogy, if you embezzle, and then gamble, and lose the money, you might be tempted to embezzle some more, in the hope that this time you'll win at the roulette table, and be able to repay everything. This is like rolling over non-performing loans. Maybe it will work out, but it's likely that it will merely compound the problem. The problem will resolve itself when the boss notices, especially if you (in this case, the CCP) are unable to return the money since you've gambled it away. How long before the boss (in this case, capital markets and Chinese taxpayers) notice? And when the boss notices, what will your punishment be?



I have never talked this topic with you, but what is CCP to you? To me, CCP is just a name, it just so happens, the country's talent and politically interested people join.

If CCP ever falls it will be ran by the same people more or less, because they got their job not based on privilege, but based on talent and interest.

Example, Zhou Yongkang who's just placed under investigation is from humble beginnings, his talent is unmistakable, and irresistible. IF he had any advantage is he has talent and others didn't. 

So to answer, punishment? Discarding a name that matters little, joining a new order, and expand the vision of the next leader. Continue the rise, so on so forth.


Also not sure if you know, but most young people have access to Western sites, if they wish to do so. No punishment will befall them. Social media is also very powerful, the form of corruption and other forms of social injustice are widely known.

So it's not 1.3 billion Chinese that are brainwashed, it's 1.3 billion that place the glory of the country above all else.

Why did I mention this? Because Chinese knows what the problem is, if shit hits the fan, we know exactly where to look and what to change.


----------



## eazzy

I don't know how much influence Vietnam still holds in Laos, I read an interview of a man working for the Lao Royal government in exile. He said he considered Laos to be a semi colony of Vietnam, that all Vietnamese should go back to Vietnam...what are the dominant factions in Lao party...I don't know...finding news and analysis about this little country is a bit hard.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

The first holographic phone in the world invented by a Chinese firm is released Thursday afternoon in Beijing.

Holographic technology can project light directly to the spot where your eyes focus. The light beams travel through that point and hit your eyes as if they'd come from an object that's actually there.

ShenZhen Estar Displaytech Co., Ltd. has brought the 3D holographic display to mobile phones for the first time in the world.

Called the "Takee," the phone has a 5.5-inch screen and allows users to view the visual effect.

For example, when the phone is displaying a Rubik's cube, users can shift their perspective to see each side of the cube.

Liu Meihong, CEO of the company, said they have been researching stereoscopic technology and invested millions of yuan in the invention, which contains cutting edge technology such as eye-tracking and air touch screens.

Liu foresees huge prospects for holographic tech, which will be applied to online games, shopping, music, maps and navigation.

Shares of firms related to the technology have all surged since the company's press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

eazzy said:


> I don't know how much influence Vietnam still holds in Laos, I read an interview of a man working for the Lao Royal government in exile. He said he considered Laos to be a semi colony of Vietnam, that all Vietnamese should go back to Vietnam...what are the dominant factions in Lao party...I don't know...finding news and analysis about this little country is a bit hard.



Cambodia and Laos are Chinese allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Huawei Technologies should make a bid for the firm。

*Huawei Smartphone Shipments Rise*

By Dow Jones Business News, July 29, 2014, 01:25:00 AM EDT

*China's Huawei Technologies Co. said its smartphone shipments rose 62% in the first half of this year, helped by strong demand in overseas markets such as Latin America and the Middle East for new handsets that work on faster-speed networks.*

The first-half results make Huawei one of the fastest-growing players in the global smartphone market. Earlier this month, market leader Samsung Electronics Co. said it expected a decline in operating profit in the second quarter due to sluggish smartphone sales.

Huawei shipped 34.27 million smartphones world-wide in the six months through June, the company said Tuesday. Growth accelerated in the second quarter, when it shipped 20.56 million smartphones, the company said.

While China's smartphone market--the largest for Huawei's handset business--is showing signs of slower growth, Huawei is expanding rapidly in emerging markets abroad. The company said its smartphone shipments in the Middle East and Africa increased more than sixfold from a year earlier, while shipments in Latin America rose nearly fourfold. In Europe and the Asian-Pacific region, excluding China, shipments more than doubled, it said.

To make its name more recognized by consumers abroad, Huawei has been spending more on international marketing, mainly through sponsorship deals with professional soccer teams in Europe, such as the U.K.'sArsenal Football Club and Italy's AC Milan.

Huawei said it is also trying to sell more mid- to high-end smartphones, rather than selling the cheapest phones on the market. In May, Huawei launched its new flagship smartphone, the Ascend P7, which comes with a 5-inch screen and a camera feature designed specifically for taking group self-portraits. On Tuesday, Huawei said it has sold nearly two million units of the Ascend P7 so far.

Shenzhen-based Huawei, whose main business is selling telecommunications equipment to carriers, is trying to sell more handsets to challenge the dominance of Samsung and Apple Inc. Even though Huawei was the world's third-largest smartphone vendor in the first quarter, according to research firm IDC, its market share of 5% was still far behind those of Samsung and Apple. In China, the world's largest smartphone market, Huawei faces tough competition not only from Samsung and Apple but from other Chinese handset vendors such as Lenovo Group Ltd. and Xiaomi Inc.

Earlier this month, Richard Yu, the head of Huawei's consumer business group, said in an internal memo that revenue for his group, which mainly sells smartphones, rose 30% in the first half of this year. In the memo, viewed by The Wall Street Journal, Mr. Yu also said that his group by midyear had already achieved more than half of its 2014 profit target. Huawei has said previously that its smartphone business is profitable, but it hasn't disclosed specific figures.

Write to Juro Osawa at juro.osawa@wsj.com

Read more: Huawei Smartphone Shipments Rise - NASDAQ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

Huawei should sell Hisilicon SOCs to other Chinese companies...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> I have never talked this topic with you, but what is CCP to you? To me, CCP is just a name, it just so happens, the country's talent and politically interested people join.
> 
> If CCP ever falls it will be ran by the same people more or less, because they got their job not based on privilege, but based on talent and interest.
> 
> Example, Zhou Yongkang who's just placed under investigation is from humble beginnings, his talent is unmistakable, and irresistible. IF he had any advantage is he has talent and others didn't.
> 
> So to answer, punishment? Discarding a name that matters little, joining a new order, and expand the vision of the next leader. Continue the rise, so on so forth.
> 
> 
> Also not sure if you know, but most young people have access to Western sites, if they wish to do so. No punishment will befall them. Social media is also very powerful, the form of corruption and other forms of social injustice are widely known.
> 
> So it's not 1.3 billion Chinese that are brainwashed, it's 1.3 billion that place the glory of the country above all else.
> 
> Why did I mention this? Because Chinese knows what the problem is, if shit hits the fan, we know exactly where to look and what to change.



I don't hate the CCP, but I certainly don't trust it. What is the CCP to me? It's a political party that is unaccountable to the people of China. Yes, I agree that social media has made the country more transparent, and no, I don't believe that the Chinese people are brainwashed. But I also don't believe that just because the Chinese people want something, the CCP will let them have it. The friction in HK, and as an even more stark example before that, Tiananmen Square, was to me all the proof I needed that the CCP stands for itself, not for the people of China. I won't lie, Tiananmen Square powerfully affected me, and permanently informed my views on the CCP, even to this day. Not even the method by which the protest was suppressed, but what caused the protest, and what message the CCP was sending by crushing the protest.

I've asked this question before: to take the most fraught example, even if the CCP represents 50.1% of the population's wishes, is that enough justification for you for the CCP to crush the other 49.9%?

So when you say you "know exactly where to look at what to change," I am not certain you are talking about the Chinese people, or the CCP--and they are not the same, and do not represent the same interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

_Gone are the times when you would want to degrade a Chinese phone. Ever since China has started producing smartphones, it has been criticized for copying and cloning other smartphones. Users suggested that they don’t come with innovative products but simply copy others and sell them at lower prices. However, the world’s first Holographic smartphone is now introduced by a Chinese company known as Takee.

Chinese phones were already growing their market. The top 5 out of ten smartphones in the world are usually rated to be Chinese. Their industrial and manufacturing power has been increasing rapidly. Same is the case with Takee, the company which released the world’s first holographic smartphone last Thursday. The front camera of the world’s first holographic smartphone allows the user to watch 3D videos. The camera catches the eye movements and syncs the 3d display along with it. To improve things further, you can attach an additional shell by which you can use your holographic smartphone from the air. So basically, you don’t have to “touch” the screen. The parent company of Takee, Estar has a decent experience of ten years in making screens. However, Takee itself is relatively new but has come up with a shocking preview.

According to the chair man of Shenzen Mobile Phone Association

“Chinese mobile phone vendors have surpassed the period of being copycats. The fact that Chinese brand phones are selling very well both at home and abroad means Chinese manufacturers are strong at R&D and good at satisfying customers with solid quality and good prices. Branding will be the next target”

This shows how good China is going in this business. In total, around 1.2 billion smartphones are reported to be shipping out. China is joining the race in becoming the smartphones elite. The country already wants to supply one-third of the total smartphones sum. With this holographic smartphone, they can definitely shock the world and make a name for themselves. What do you think, will they be able to make a stable holographic smartphone?_

World’s First Holographic Smartphone Introduced by Takee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

*As the dust settles on China's high-tech giant Huawei Technologies Co Ltd's latest innovation,a new wonder chip, the Kirin 920, it is important to review the significance of this new product.*

*In the month since the Kirin 920 was announced, it has certainly captured the attention of the media. The tone generally has been one of admiration and respect for the chip in a market long dominated by the United States in general and US-based Qualcomm Inc in particular.*

*On a technical level, Huawei's Kirin 920 provides support for QHD displays, 4K video recording and a high-speed LTE category-6 platform. None of Huawei's global competitors,not even Qualcomm, can match this functionality.*

*Huawei's Kirin 920 announcement also signals that the company as well as other Chinese companies are increasingly innovative and internationally competitive.*

Technical innovation is an absolute necessity to remaincompetitive both domestically and globally, but it is not sufficient by itself.

Huawei needs to match its impressive technical innovation record with equally impressive brand image creativity and innovation.

The high-tech industry, perhaps with Apple Inc as the only exception, is dominated by software and electronic engineering advances and specialists. As a result, brand imaging is often relegated to a "bolt on" added by an outside marketing agency.

Huawei, therefore, can step further ahead of its global rivals by matching its latest Kirin 920 innovation with a brand image overhaul and redesign.

The key to any successful brand image is the set of associations chosen that collectively form a powerful impression in the minds of the brand's target market.

Here, Huawei could demonstrate real innovation and some courage by choosing associations that evoke a powerful Chinese image.

Chinese history, rich in artistic imagery, is full of such associations.

It is important to stress what sort of brand image Huawei should target. Huawei already hasan enviable worldwide reputation, for technical excellence and innovation, but high-tech consumers also value a brand that attaches itself to an important aspect of their lifestyle.

High-tech brands also need to be seen as lifestyle solutions and provide a certain amount of "personality" as well as effective technical delivery.

Huawei, like many of its global high-tech rivals, does not appear to have considered any sortof emotional brand personality, but now is the time.

But with China's 5,000-year history and an abundance of associations from which to choose, where should Huawei start?

Perhaps an effective starting point would be inside the typical high-tech global consumer's mind, where the company can uncover their knowledge and appreciation of Chinese history.

Such a starting point will undoubtedly lead to one of the nation's most famous literary works, The Romance of The Three Kingdoms, a brilliant novel that winds through Chinese history with a multitude of rich characters.

Huawei could "attach" some of the book's characters and images in order to build a brand with real personality.

Intellectual giant and masterful military strategist, Zhuge Liang, could feature prominently in any brand imagery andenable Huawei to begin to build an emotionally powerful, competitive brand.

*Huawei continues to lead Chinese companies' international expansion with technical excellence and creativity, but it is brand image innovation that is much needed now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Can I get 1 chip for my potatoe bag


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

China issued its first development plan for the geographic information industry,according to an announcement from China's National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation.

*China sees the geoinformation industry as a new source for economic growth and plans to establish a comprehensive industry system with independent intellectual property rights by 2020.*

*China will focus on developing remote sensing services as well as manufacturing surveying and mapping equipment and navigation systems, according to the plan.*

The country will actively support leading enterprises and strengthen the training of innovative talents in the field, the plan said.

*China's independently-developed Beidou navigation satellite system achieved positioning accuracy within one meter in May and is expected to be applied in sailing, marine explorationand rescue, and maritime monitoring.*

The Beidou navigation satellite industry alone will have an output value of 400 billion yuan($65 billion) by 2020, according to a geo-spatial information expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

eazzy said:


> Huawei should sell Hisilicon SOCs to other Chinese companies...



Not till the company ramps up production。

For now Huawei seems to have a hard time making enough HiSilicon processors for its own lines of products。

*HUAWEI ASCEND MATE 3 SHOWS ITS FACE IN NEW LEAKS*

By Williams Pelegrin — July 28, 2014





Only a month after Huawei launched the Ascend Mate 2, it looks like the Chinese manufacturer is already prepping its successor, if images from Chinese website IT168 are to be believed.

According to the site’s report, the Ascend Mate 3 is a result of the company’s merging of its Mate series and D-series, with the latter simply disappearing. Based on the images, the Ascend Mate 3 should have a 6-inch, 1920 x 1080 pixel screen, and a thinner bezel than its predecessor in a likely attempt to maintain its same footprint.

In terms of specifications, a Huawei-built octa-core HiSilicon Kirin 920 processor will power the Ascend Mate 3, along with 2GB of RAM and Android 4.4 KitKat. Other specifications include 5- and 13-megapixel front- and rear-facing cameras, 4G LTE connectivity, and 16GB of internal memory. It’s unknown whether the Ascend Mate 3 allows for memory expansion via MicroSD, but seeing how the Ascend Mate 2 does have a MicroSD card slot, it wouldn’t be surprising if the Ascend Mate 3 pack some extra storage.

Huawei was unable to convince any major carriers to promote its high-end devices, including the Ascend Mate 2, so it’s likely the Ascend Mate 3 will also be sold through gethuawei.com. It’s also likely Huawei will price the Ascend Mate 3 similarly to its predecessor, which currently goes for $300 unlocked, though don’t be surprised if there is a price bump.

We could hear more about the Ascend Mate 3 as September rolls around, as the website alleges that will be when Huawei officially reveals the handset.



Read more: Huawei Ascend Mate 3 May Come Sooner Than You Think | Digital Trends 
Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't hate the CCP, but I certainly don't trust it. What is the CCP to me? It's a political party that is unaccountable to the people of China. Yes, I agree that social media has made the country more transparent, and no, I don't believe that the Chinese people are brainwashed. But I also don't believe that just because the Chinese people want something, the CCP will let them have it. The friction in HK, and as an even more stark example before that, Tiananmen Square, was to me all the proof I needed that the CCP stands for itself, not for the people of China. I won't lie, Tiananmen Square powerfully affected me, and permanently informed my views on the CCP, even to this day. Not even the method by which the protest was suppressed, but what caused the protest, and what message the CCP was sending by crushing the protest.
> 
> I've asked this question before: to take the most fraught example, even if the CCP represents 50.1% of the population's wishes, is that enough justification for you for the CCP to crush the other 49.9%?
> 
> So when you say you "know exactly where to look at what to change," I am not certain you are talking about the Chinese people, or the CCP--and they are not the same, and do not represent the same interests.



This CCP is not the same as 1989, if you want to look at the past Mao also doomed China to poverty, is that a reflection on today's CCP? CCP is just a name, the leaders have changed three times since then, the new members are from a new era, so distant from those days that they may as well be a different race.

P.S. Chinese leaders care about HK people as much as they care about the American people. For all intent and purposes, they are a colony of China, one country two system actually means, you are not Chinese, don't even pretend. The Chinese people are the ones they are more interested.

Also, you didn't answer my question, maybe I wasn't clear, what is the CCP? Is it an entity separate from the people? Chinese dynasties are always different to western ones, because we had the exam system that allows a common man to raise to the head of the government under the emperor. Your view of totalitarian is Western and social standing, birth dictates all, or Middle eastern and African where race dictate all. China is different talent dictates all.

Xi had help, but it was his talent that was the deal breaker, if you think people can make it based on their parents, yes, but only to a place where their talent can reach, otherwise crash and burn, see Buo.


Lastly, the last 30 years wasn't a miracle, it was built with the blood, sweat and tears of the Chinese people, if anyone thinks they can repeat it they are wrong. Not unless they can go through the same ordeal.

49 percent certainly don't deserve to be crushed, or even one person, but is that the world we live in? Where we can have the best of both world? I don't know, and frankly, recent examples are not persuading me to think it is. 

Also Chinese people does partake in politics, except in the West to partake you vote, in China you join the party. Guess which is more effective in terms of that person actually making a change, for better or worse.

But the alternative is poverty and irrelevance. I won't say it was the best or the only route, but I will say today we have what we have and I'm not 100% sure the alternative would provide better, and there are tons that are envious of our "success," can anyone be sure alternative would have been better?


----------



## senheiser

china is the one who revolutionize not apple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

Interesting. 
New companies and new wealth could be created from this new industry. New ecosystem and new software & electronic applications.
But its not that "new" industry. Beidou has to compete with the reigning GPS system. How can it be? This is quite difficult because Phone's OS are GPS dominates, and they are US. firms.
I am also a fan user of GPS. I use it a lot when I need to go new places. Also to record my sport activities.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Ban GPS completely from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IsaacNewton

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
HDI for China in 2010 was 0.695 (ranked 101) in the upper end of the Medium HDI








HDI for China in 2014 is 0.719 (ranked 91) in the lower end of the "High HDI" category.






The color changed.
To read the chart: The darker the green, the higher the HDI, and the darker the orange, the lower the HDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> This CCP is not the same as 1989, if you want to look at the past Mao also doomed China to poverty, is that a reflection on today's CCP? CCP is just a name, the leaders have changed three times since then, the new members are from a new era, so distant from those days that they may as well be a different race.



But this is only possible because the CCP intentionally chose this course of action as the best way to retain power. The moment that is no longer possible, nothing is stopping the CCP from reverting to its Mao-era hard-power stance.



Genesis said:


> P.S. Chinese leaders care about HK people as much as they care about the American people. For all intent and purposes, they are a colony of China, one country two system actually means, you are not Chinese, don't even pretend. The Chinese people are the ones they are more interested.



HK today, XYZ region of China the day after, all of China next week. That's precisely my point--nothing stops the CCP from not caring about the Chinese people, because even if the people try to revolt, they will be put down by military force. The CCP is unanswerable to the people.

I wonder if @Chinese-Dragon is aware that the CCP and most Chinese regard HK as little more than a Chinese colony, not on the same level as other Chinese. If it's true, I pity HK, and believe the island portion should have been kept under the UK administration.



Genesis said:


> Also, you didn't answer my question, maybe I wasn't clear, what is the CCP? Is it an entity separate from the people? Chinese dynasties are always different to western ones, because we had the exam system that allows a common man to raise to the head of the government under the emperor. Your view of totalitarian is Western and social standing, birth dictates all, or Middle eastern and African where race dictate all. China is different talent dictates all.
> 
> Xi had help, but it was his talent that was the deal breaker, if you think people can make it based on their parents, yes, but only to a place where their talent can reach, otherwise crash and burn, see Buo.



This is where the cultural differences emerge, and the prism through which we each view the world dictates how we perceive the CCP. Perhaps age is also a factor, which could potentially anchor our views in different eras. You have focused on what the CCP is today. I focused on what the CCP has been, and could be again.

I agree that the CCP has remarkable mechanisms today to promote talent. Today. Yesterday, it did not. The CCP was not forged out of an exam system, or promotion by talent, it was forged out of war, and then succession by political maneuvering. The CCP "elevation" process is also not transparent (at least not to Westerners), so we don't know what factors go into deciding who is elevated and why. Does it not cause you to question the system at all that out of 1.3 billion people, so many princelings sit in positions of power? The CCP really could not find more qualified administrators out of such a large pool of talent? Or do you believe that the princelings have superior DNA, and thus the superior talent of the parent was passed down to the child? At least in the West, we recognize nepotism when we see it, and acknowledge that political families are a problem in our political system due to the way it's run. The first step in solving a problem is acknowledging that you have a problem.

Here is my proof that there's a problem: There wouldn't be corruption among the "tigers" today for Xi to combat if the system were as pure as you represent. If corruption can help a CCP member get rich, why can't corruption help a CCP member get promoted? Getting rich and getting promoted aren't mutually exclusive, either.



Genesis said:


> Lastly, the last 30 years wasn't a miracle, it was built with the blood, sweat and tears of the Chinese people, if anyone thinks they can repeat it they are wrong. Not unless they can go through the same ordeal.



I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, but Japan pioneered the investment-intensive, export-oriented model that all of the Asian Tigers and China have followed. The CCP isn't special in that it used this system to develop; the CCP is special in that it managed to turn around its purely dictatorial instincts and actually focused on development; otherwise, China would just be a larger version of North Korea today. China is to be congratulated, but the Chinese development model is provably repeatable.



Genesis said:


> 49 percent certainly don't deserve to be crushed, or even one person, but is that the world we live in? Where we can have the best of both world? I don't know, and frankly, recent examples are not persuading me to think it is.
> 
> Also Chinese people does partake in politics, except in the West to partake you vote, in China you join the party. Guess which is more effective in terms of that person actually making a change, for better or worse.
> 
> But the alternative is poverty and irrelevance. I won't say it was the best or the only route, but I will say today we have what we have and I'm not 100% sure the alternative would provide better, and there are tons that are envious of our "success," can anyone be sure alternative would have been better?



If joining the CCP is the only way to effect change in China, then I choose democracy. The CCP only has what, 90 million members? That's less than 10% of the population given a voice to choose a future for 100% of the population.

Let's go further. What I am getting at with the 50.1%-49.9% remark is that while many here, and many analysts, have claimed that the CCP conducts polling in order to be responsive to the people, we can't verify that. Does the CCP publish the polls and the cross-tabs for public consumption and analysis? I don't know, but I doubt it. And then there is the biggest and most important poll of all, one which has never been taken. Meanwhile, we have to trust that 10% (and in reality, not even that, but rather the 7 members of the Standing Committee) are best placed to decide China's future.

I agree, what China achieved has been remarkable, but whereas you ascribe that success to the genius of the CCP, I ascribe that success to the genius of the Chinese people. I'm willing to bet that if China is provided with rule of law, strong and unbiased institutions, and stability, then it will continue to grow at a healthy pace, whether or not the CCP is in power. This has been the case in the Asian Tigers, when they transitioned from authoritarianism to democracy.

Why do I keep harping on democracy when China has turned out so well? To return to the beginning of this post, the CCP has not always been so benevolent, or focused on development (Mao being the worst example). You believe that the CCP rewards meritocracy and is best positioned to determine what is best for China; I do not trust the CCP, and posit that it's impossible for us to know whether the CCP is taking the best course of action for China, since there are no constraints on the party. When China makes mistakes, like the one child policy, or corruption, then all of China has to wait for the CCP to reform itself, and if it chooses not to reform itself, then there is no recourse.

Neither of us will know who is right unless or until China has democracy, but given Japan's long one-party rule with democracy, and Singapore's long one-party rule with democracy, and Sweden's long one-party rule with democracy, I don't think China has anything to fear from democracy. If you're right, and the CCP is the best option, the people will continue to choose the CCP, and all will be well. If I'm right, the people will choose something else; but in either case, the people would have the choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Congratulations to China!!!!!!!

Now I want democracy in china so that chinese people may enjoy wealth with freedom. Everything is useless until you have freedom of speech and expression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kolaps

It's a fraud!


----------



## IsaacNewton

HariPrasad said:


> Congratulations to China!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I want democracy in china so that chinese people may enjoy wealth with freedom. Everything is useless until you have freedom of speech and expression.



India also made some improvements from rank 136 to rank 135. Unfortunately, India is behind her "BRIC" partners, as Brazil, Russia and China are in the High HDI, while India still sits in the lower end of the Medium HDI.

I think by 2030, all the BRICS will be in high HDI, and India will be shining with the largest population in the world, and largest democracy in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Long live CCP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TimeToScoot

I'm confident that India's HDI will improve dramatically in the next 10 years now that the Khangress has been rendered impotent and immovable by His Holiness Sri Sri Narendra Bhai Modi Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IsaacNewton

TimeToScoot said:


> I'm confident that India's HDI will improve dramatically in the next 10 years now that the Khangress has been rendered impotent and immovable by His Holiness Sri Sri Narendra Bhai Modi Ji.



I hope that will happen as well. It is unfortunate when so many people in India has to live in low HDI settings. If India can make that leap into the upper end of medium HDI, then it is good news for mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

This government has a major plan in medical sector including providing 50 basic medicines at free of cost. Along with the employment generation and work in Medicine sector and proper implementation of government schemes, We can reduce poverty drastically and climb up in HDI. Modi has the ideas and is master of Implementation. he can make India a Gujarat.


----------



## IsaacNewton

China is ranked 37 in gender inequality index, very impressive for a developing country (Mao once said women carries half the sky).

India is ranked 127, an embarrassment for a country of India's stature.

If India wants to see a higher HDI, India needs to treat women better. More educated women in India will create a better workforce in the future which will in turn improve the economy and India's HDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

TimeToScoot said:


> I'm confident that India's HDI will improve dramatically in the next 10 years now that the Khangress has been rendered impotent and immovable by His Holiness Sri Sri Narendra Bhai Modi Ji.



I think India has place too much hope on just one man.

Did not the same hope occurred when Manmohan Singh became India's PM ? Wasn't he supposed to be the economic genius that would reform and open India's economy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boke

个人认为中国的某某排名靠前或者靠后，都是别的国家或组织按照自己的标准来定下的，事实上，中国的事情只有中国人自己最清楚，哪些需要急切解决，哪些需要重视，哪些需要慢慢来。中国人和中国的朋友看到这些也不用过度高兴，因为中国的很多问题还需要自身的发展来解决，这需要时间。印度网民帖子也看出很爱自己的国家，对自己的国家有信心，从爱国的角度看，这是值得肯定得。只是印度的网民得更多的关注现实，先督促你们的政府修建足够印度国民使用的公共厕所，还有解决好印度糟糕的交通问题，还有严重的社会治安问题再理直气壮的同别的国家比较。
看到不少印度网民经常跟中国比谁更民主、自由，如果是讲这个，你们不过是捧着西方反华媒体的洗脚水在喝，在中国起码没有邪恶的种姓制度，没有哪个姓氏高贵，哪个姓氏低贱，民主自由不是靠嘴说的，更不要拿多少年后的发展蓝图来画饼充饥寻找自我安慰，非常不理智！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Nan Yang said:


> I think India has place too much hope on just one man.
> 
> Did not the same hope occurred when Manmohan Singh became India's PM ? Wasn't he supposed to be the economic genius that would reform and open India's economy ?




Because leadership and vision are very Important. He has proved that as CM of Gujarat in last 12 years. 
I think India has place too much hope on just one man.


----------



## IsaacNewton

boke said:


> 个人认为中国的某某排名靠前或者靠后，都是别的国家或组织按照自己的标准来定下的，事实上，中国的事情只有中国人自己最清楚，哪些需要急切解决，哪些需要重视，哪些需要慢慢来。中国人和中国的朋友看到这些也不用过度高兴，因为中国的很多问题还需要自身的发展来解决，这需要时间。印度网民帖子也看出很爱自己的国家，对自己的国家有信心，从爱国的角度看，这是值得肯定得。只是印度的网民得更多的关注现实，先督促你们的政府修建足够印度国民使用的公共厕所，还有解决好印度糟糕的交通问题，还有严重的社会治安问题再理直气壮的同别的国家比较。
> 看到不少印度网民经常跟中国比谁更民主、自由，如果是讲这个，你们不过是捧着西方反华媒体的洗脚水在喝，在中国起码没有邪恶的种姓制度，没有哪个姓氏高贵，哪个姓氏低贱，民主自由不是靠嘴说的，更不要拿多少年后的发展蓝图来画饼充饥寻找自我安慰，非常不理智！


Speak English man. This is an English based defence forum.


----------



## Genesis

Before I start, I will say I see where you are coming from, I do. You truly are brought up in America, you deal in absolutes and have too much of a blind spot, while China has played both sides of the fence you have played one and detested the other.

I'm not insulting you or anything, just that there is a blind spot.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> But this is only possible because the CCP intentionally chose this course of action as the best way to retain power. The moment that is no longer possible, nothing is stopping the CCP from reverting to its Mao-era hard-power stance.



Nothing? How about 1.3 billion well educated men and women? How about a population hell bent on reaching number one, how about an army system that have 2 year service models, and more and more university students in the army as NCOs?

How about a fractured system made by Chinese to never again let anyone have absolute power.

You know how many protests are in China and how much appeasement are done?

For Xinjiang and Tibet as well as HK and Taiwan, the only reason CCP can clamp down is we just don't give a crap about them. So in that sense they have the people's blessing to do so.



> HK today, XYZ region of China the day after, all of China next week. That's precisely my point--nothing stops the CCP from not caring about the Chinese people, because even if the people try to revolt, they will be put down by military force. The CCP is unanswerable to the people.
> 
> I wonder if @Chinese-Dragon is aware that the CCP and most Chinese regard HK as little more than a Chinese colony, not on the same level as other Chinese. If it's true, I pity HK, and believe the island portion should have been kept under the UK administration.



Now obviously I exaggerated a bit, HK and Taiwan people are our people, but they must realize they have put us down for so long, looking down on us, now that we are stronger, much stronger, we are not the perfect human that can just forget.

HK people used to so look down on us, if you only knew. I was 8 at the time and I knew.



> This is where the cultural differences emerge, and the prism through which we each view the world dictates how we perceive the CCP. Perhaps age is also a factor, which could potentially anchor our views in different eras. You have focused on what the CCP is today. I focused on what the CCP has been, and could be again.
> 
> I agree that the CCP has remarkable mechanisms today to promote talent. Today. Yesterday, it did not. The CCP was not forged out of an exam system, or promotion by talent, it was forged out of war, and then succession by political maneuvering. The CCP "elevation" process is also not transparent (at least not to Westerners), so we don't know what factors go into deciding who is elevated and why. Does it not cause you to question the system at all that out of 1.3 billion people, so many princelings sit in positions of power? The CCP really could not find more qualified administrators out of such a large pool of talent? Or do you believe that the princelings have superior DNA, and thus the superior talent of the parent was passed down to the child? At least in the West, we recognize nepotism when we see it, and acknowledge that political families are a problem in our political system due to the way it's run. The first step in solving a problem is acknowledging that you have a problem.
> 
> Here is my proof that there's a problem: There wouldn't be corruption among the "tigers" today for Xi to combat if the system were as pure as you represent. If corruption can help a CCP member get rich, why can't corruption help a CCP member get promoted? Getting rich and getting promoted aren't mutually exclusive, either.



There was a story during Ming dynasty, the finance minister is one of the cleanest officials yet he was sacked. His ideas for economy was too pure, the emperor explained he rather the minister was somewhat corrupt and brought the country up, than a nation of poor morally sound folks.

Another story, yea story teller, my grandfather was a worker, nothing special, but he went to high school, at that time it was rare. He made my father study really hard and he made it into a great college. Remember at that time the cultural revolution was crazy, and nobody studied. Now my father is normal person, but because of the type of person my grandfather is, he excelled while people of similar talent faltered and many of his classmates are retired and don't have a job, while I'm speaking English with you right now.

Does prince-lings have privilege? Yes, by being around the best, their parents. Even sports sign vets to help younger guys. They also have more opportunities, that's also true, but the fact their father introduced them, gave them more power than they otherwise would have and more, they are in fact the idea guys to help the country.

Would a person that is disrespected and nobody gave a crap be better suited for the job? As I said Zhou YongKang's talent was extraordinary, so he rose despite his humble beginnings. A person with similar talent as Xi couldn't do what Xi is doing.


The world isn't fair, that's just the way it is. Maybe the kingdom of heaven is better, but then a billion rockets from Gaza would disagree.


Lastly, I know giving gifts sound easy, but I can assure you, if you try to bribe using 10 million euros, you won't even be able to see the person you want. It's an art and extremely difficult. I'm around "account" men all day, they handle clients, they are some of the best smooth talkers ever, it's not just saying complements, it's body language, it's timing, it's everything. It's extremely difficult.




> I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, but Japan pioneered the investment-intensive, export-oriented model that all of the Asian Tigers and China have followed. The CCP isn't special in that it used this system to develop; the CCP is special in that it managed to turn around its purely dictatorial instincts and actually focused on development; otherwise, China would just be a larger version of North Korea today. China is to be congratulated, but the Chinese development model is provably repeatable.



Yea, China has been trading for a very long time, since 1000 years ago. Sure it's more refined today, but the model always existed. China had capitalism right before the Nomads took over, then they destroyed it. It's a good read, if you are interested.

Also Japan was destroyed, but it's infrastructure, educated people, experience and prestige was still there. China really came from nothing.

Chinese model is defiantly repeatable, I just meant, not repeatable without the sacrifices we had to make.



> If joining the CCP is the only way to effect change in China, then I choose democracy. The CCP only has what, 90 million members? That's less than 10% of the population given a voice to choose a future for 100% of the population.
> 
> Let's go further. What I am getting at with the 50.1%-49.9% remark is that while many here, and many analysts, have claimed that the CCP conducts polling in order to be responsive to the people, we can't verify that. Does the CCP publish the polls and the cross-tabs for public consumption and analysis? I don't know, but I doubt it. And then there is the biggest and most important poll of all, one which has never been taken. Meanwhile, we have to trust that 10% (and in reality, not even that, but rather the 7 members of the Standing Committee) are best placed to decide China's future.



We all have roles, by joining CCP, I mean going into politics, it's the same thing in China. In the West, you can join Unions, blah blah blah, and it's still going into poltiics, that's what I meant. It's all going into politics, would you prefer if we called it Xi party and Bou party instead, just to have two parties?

I refuse to believe. 10,000 workers in the US would have more impact, if they didn't have an effective Union leader, who is in politics, than their Chinese counter part who also has an effective leader, but is CCP.


All Chinese top brass came from the bottom, Xi was in the rural areas, all officials came from the bottom, and the least significant positions, they know the plight of Chinese people. I refuse to believe Obama knows more by being an activists and Senator and never actually worked in the cities or states. Not sure Obama's credentials, not American.

Not to say one is better than the other, but there's advantages and disadvantages to all.



> I agree, what China achieved has been remarkable, but whereas you ascribe that success to the genius of the CCP, I ascribe that success to the genius of the Chinese people. I'm willing to bet that if China is provided with rule of law, strong and unbiased institutions, and stability, then it will continue to grow at a healthy pace, whether or not the CCP is in power. This has been the case in the Asian Tigers, when they transitioned from authoritarianism to democracy.
> 
> Why do I keep harping on democracy when China has turned out so well? To return to the beginning of this post, the CCP has not always been so benevolent, or focused on development (Mao being the worst example). You believe that the CCP rewards meritocracy and is best positioned to determine what is best for China; I do not trust the CCP, and posit that it's impossible for us to know whether the CCP is taking the best course of action for China, since there are no constraints on the party. When China makes mistakes, like the one child policy, or corruption, then all of China has to wait for the CCP to reform itself, and if it chooses not to reform itself, then there is no recourse.
> 
> Neither of us will know who is right unless or until China has democracy, but given Japan's long one-party rule with democracy, and Singapore's long one-party rule with democracy, and Sweden's long one-party rule with democracy, I don't think China has anything to fear from democracy. If you're right, and the CCP is the best option, the people will continue to choose the CCP, and all will be well. If I'm right, the people will choose something else; but in either case, the people would have the choice.



CCP doesn't even exist to me, I look at it for what it is, I hate using the word CCP, it's really just Chinese government and the people of China who fill them. So yea Chinese people. I attribute nothing to CCP, I attribute it to Deng, to Jiang, to Hu, to all the workers, to all the farmers, to all the people of China.

Oh and nothing is unbiased, come on, you been on this world longer than me, no?

Also, CCP doesn't reward meritocracy, just like the people who compete with me for a job didn't reward me the position. I beat them. They lost, I took it. God has spoken and he makes three times more than me, at least. The best thing of meritocracy, survival of the fittest. We pit 90 million men and women in a pit and they fight to the last men, women and animal.



BTW, is Obama taking the best course? I find you don't think so, at least not all of it. There's draw backs to all. Chinese corruption is more like a child to a teen, suddenly these officials had so much new power, and the country had no laws against it. For example, 1980s, no one understood stocks, how can we regulated? How can we regulate what we don't know.

As China matures, new laws will be put into place and new norms will set. I doubt American stock market was rosy when it first introduced just because it was democratic. It's not rosy now.

I won't defend any Chinese policies be it one child or others, like Hukou, but it's always so easy criticizing. India had no one child, and 400 million got born into poverty, to replace the 400 million that got out.

Not saying that will happen, but it's not impossible is it.


Finally, the party don't have to be benevolent, I never trust someone else to hold my fate. Chinese people are far stronger today, if Xi even thinks of reverting back or using the army to crush the people, he will be crushed, and the government will be over. Even Deng couldn't get a few armies to get to Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

boke said:


> 个人认为中国的某某排名靠前或者靠后，都是别的国家或组织按照自己的标准来定下的，事实上，中国的事情只有中国人自己最清楚，哪些需要急切解决，哪些需要重视，哪些需要慢慢来。中国人和中国的朋友看到这些也不用过度高兴，因为中国的很多问题还需要自身的发展来解决，这需要时间。印度网民帖子也看出很爱自己的国家，对自己的国家有信心，从爱国的角度看，这是值得肯定得。只是印度的网民得更多的关注现实，先督促你们的政府修建足够印度国民使用的公共厕所，还有解决好印度糟糕的交通问题，还有严重的社会治安问题再理直气壮的同别的国家比较。
> 看到不少印度网民经常跟中国比谁更民主、自由，如果是讲这个，你们不过是捧着西方反华媒体的洗脚水在喝，在中国起码没有邪恶的种姓制度，没有哪个姓氏高贵，哪个姓氏低贱，民主自由不是靠嘴说的，更不要拿多少年后的发展蓝图来画饼充饥寻找自我安慰，非常不理智！



按HDI的排法利比亚和黎巴嫩能比中国排的高，所以这东西看看就好。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TimeToScoot

> I think India has place too much hope on just one man.



One man can change the world. Many many examples from Mahatma Gandhi to Buddha to Steve Jobs to Henry Ford. When Steve Jobs was brought back to Apple to save the company what did he do? Did he fire all the employees at Apple and recruit completely new ones? Nope. All the company needed was a passionate leader with a far sighted vision who could give the company a new direction and purpose. India's citizens are like those Apple employees who flourished under Steve Jobs but failed to live up to their potential under Jobs predecessors because their leadership was not up to the mark.



> Did not the same hope occurred when Manmohan Singh became India's PM ? Wasn't he supposed to be the economic genius that would reform and open India's economy ?


----------



## boke

IsaacNewton said:


> Speak English man. This is an English based defence forum.


 我是中国人，用本国语言表达自己的意思是我理所当然的选择，与这个论坛用的语言无关，我要传递的是我的意思，并不需要表现自己的英语掌握的怎样。对中国人来说，英语就是一个工具，而且只是工具中的一种，它并不是中国人的首要选择，更非最重要的选择。
我懂你的意思，你懂我的吗？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phukimak

Nan Yang said:


> I think India has place too much hope on just one man.
> 
> Did not the same hope occurred when Manmohan Singh became India's PM ? Wasn't he supposed to be the economic genius that would reform and open India's economy ?



Well, that's happened when Bollywood films culture rooted inside India citizen mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> Before I start, I will say I see where you are coming from, I do. You truly are brought up in America, you deal in absolutes and have too much of a blind spot, while China has played both sides of the fence you have played one and detested the other.
> 
> I'm not insulting you or anything, just that there is a blind spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing? How about 1.3 billion well educated men and women? How about a population hell bent on reaching number one, how about an army system that have 2 year service models, and more and more university students in the army as NCOs?
> 
> How about a fractured system made by Chinese to never again let anyone have absolute power.
> 
> You know how many protests are in China and how much appeasement are done?
> 
> For Xinjiang and Tibet as well as HK and Taiwan, the only reason CCP can clamp down is we just don't give a crap about them. So in that sense they have the people's blessing to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously I exaggerated a bit, HK and Taiwan people are our people, but they must realize they have put us down for so long, looking down on us, now that we are stronger, much stronger, we are not the perfect human that can just forget.
> 
> HK people used to so look down on us, if you only knew. I was 8 at the time and I knew.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a story during Ming dynasty, the finance minister is one of the cleanest officials yet he was sacked. His ideas for economy was too pure, the emperor explained he rather the minister was somewhat corrupt and brought the country up, than a nation of poor morally sound folks.
> 
> Another story, yea story teller, my grandfather was a worker, nothing special, but he went to high school, at that time it was rare. He made my father study really hard and he made it into a great college. Remember at that time the cultural revolution was crazy, and nobody studied. Now my father is normal person, but because of the type of person my grandfather is, he excelled while people of similar talent faltered and many of his classmates are retired and don't have a job, while I'm speaking English with you right now.
> 
> Does prince-lings have privilege? Yes, by being around the best, their parents. Even sports sign vets to help younger guys. They also have more opportunities, that's also true, but the fact their father introduced them, gave them more power than they otherwise would have and more, they are in fact the idea guys to help the country.
> 
> Would a person that is disrespected and nobody gave a crap be better suited for the job? As I said Zhou YongKang's talent was extraordinary, so he rose despite his humble beginnings. A person with similar talent as Xi couldn't do what Xi is doing.
> 
> 
> The world isn't fair, that's just the way it is. Maybe the kingdom of heaven is better, but then a billion rockets from Gaza would disagree.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I know giving gifts sound easy, but I can assure you, if you try to bribe using 10 million euros, you won't even be able to see the person you want. It's an art and extremely difficult. I'm around "account" men all day, they handle clients, they are some of the best smooth talkers ever, it's not just saying complements, it's body language, it's timing, it's everything. It's extremely difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, China has been trading for a very long time, since 1000 years ago. Sure it's more refined today, but the model always existed. China had capitalism right before the Nomads took over, then they destroyed it. It's a good read, if you are interested.
> 
> Also Japan was destroyed, but it's infrastructure, educated people, experience and prestige was still there. China really came from nothing.
> 
> Chinese model is defiantly repeatable, I just meant, not repeatable without the sacrifices we had to make.
> 
> 
> 
> We all have roles, by joining CCP, I mean going into politics, it's the same thing in China. In the West, you can join Unions, blah blah blah, and it's still going into poltiics, that's what I meant. It's all going into politics, would you prefer if we called it Xi party and Bou party instead, just to have two parties?
> 
> I refuse to believe. 10,000 workers in the US would have more impact, if they didn't have an effective Union leader, who is in politics, than their Chinese counter part who also has an effective leader, but is CCP.
> 
> 
> All Chinese top brass came from the bottom, Xi was in the rural areas, all officials came from the bottom, and the least significant positions, they know the plight of Chinese people. I refuse to believe Obama knows more by being an activists and Senator and never actually worked in the cities or states. Not sure Obama's credentials, not American.
> 
> Not to say one is better than the other, but there's advantages and disadvantages to all.
> 
> 
> 
> CCP doesn't even exist to me, I look at it for what it is, I hate using the word CCP, it's really just Chinese government and the people of China who fill them. So yea Chinese people. I attribute nothing to CCP, I attribute it to Deng, to Jiang, to Hu, to all the workers, to all the farmers, to all the people of China.
> 
> Oh and nothing is unbiased, come on, you been on this world longer than me, no?
> 
> Also, CCP doesn't reward meritocracy, just like the people who compete with me for a job didn't reward me the position. I beat them. They lost, I took it. God has spoken and he makes three times more than me, at least. The best thing of meritocracy, survival of the fittest. We pit 90 million men and women in a pit and they fight to the last men, women and animal.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is Obama taking the best course? I find you don't think so, at least not all of it. There's draw backs to all. Chinese corruption is more like a child to a teen, suddenly these officials had so much new power, and the country had no laws against it. For example, 1980s, no one understood stocks, how can we regulated? How can we regulate what we don't know.
> 
> As China matures, new laws will be put into place and new norms will set. I doubt American stock market was rosy when it first introduced just because it was democratic. It's not rosy now.
> 
> I won't defend any Chinese policies be it one child or others, like Hukou, but it's always so easy criticizing. India had no one child, and 400 million got born into poverty, to replace the 400 million that got out.
> 
> Not saying that will happen, but it's not impossible is it.
> 
> 
> Finally, the party don't have to be benevolent, I never trust someone else to hold my fate. Chinese people are far stronger today, if Xi even thinks of reverting back or using the army to crush the people, he will be crushed, and the government will be over. Even Deng couldn't get a few armies to get to Beijing.



Thanks for the response. I accept that the Chinese system has a degree of nuance that I may not appreciate, given my own background, but I'm trying hard to understand the paradox of why otherwise driven, ambitious Chinese seem so fatalistic when it comes to the political sphere and control of their country's future.

Your first paragraph resonates with me, because that's exactly the transformation I saw after Tiananmen: the citizens turned their aspirations from self-actualization to tangible wealth, and it appears that's still the priority.

Anyway, that's a side note. I disagree with some of your assertions, but I won't waste your time by focusing on the details. Let's go to the big picture.

America has its flaws (and Obama is the most flawed of all), but here's the component that I'm still missing after our conversation. At the most fundamental level, the value of the American citizen is that he has the power to vote for his own future. Sure, there are rich Americans who can lobby directly, or wine-and-dine politicians, but in the end, the politicians still need to get 50.1%+ (ok, sometimes a plurality) of the vote, and so their behavior is tied to how they treat their citizens. That's the check on an ever-powerful elite in society, whereas in China, there doesn't appear to be such a check. It's true that certain people have natural advantages over others (IQ, born into wealth, athletic ability, etc.), but the democratic system serves to level society, whereas an elitist system (as with China) reinforces elitism. You mentioned Zhou Yongkang, which is a great example. He was born in 1942, and was able to rise up the ranks before the current system was firmly established (for that matter, so too was Xi Jinping, although he had extra help through his father's connections, I'm sure). This is an open question: now that the current system is in place, can there be another Zhou Yongkang (i.e. someone who came from nothing), from the cohort that was born in the 1980s? I'm highly skeptical. I suspect we will see an increasing percentage of children of wealthy business-people and princelings inhabit the higher levels of power in China over the next decades. I will be very happy to be proven wrong, but Xi Jinping is not a good omen for the alternative.

This self-reinforced elitism serves to disenfranchise segments of society; that's why China is able to embark on awe-inspiring projects like the Three Gorges Dam, which on the one hand are marvels of engineering and economic development, and on the other hand, destroy the lives of millions of people. What is the "greater good," and who determines it? Democracy serves as a check on political calculations of "the greater good," what serves as that check in China? For example, what would happen if the CCP decided that the Muslim residents of Xianjiang should be relocated to the center of the country to improve the stability of the Western frontier. Would anyone stand up to that (other than the Muslims)? Would anyone be able to stop the CCP if it made such an extreme decree? 

I know you don't like my focus on the CCP, but since the CCP is the only viable conduit to the political levers of power, I can't help it. You rightly focused on Obama's incompetence and lack of experience; but on the other hand, it's a great example of the potential of each American citizen to come out of nowhere to change the course of America's history. Indeed, what about the Ronald Reagans of the world--those who were not professional politicians (Reagan was 56 when first elected to political office), but nevertheless made it to the pinnacle of power, and changed world history? The CCP will never know whether such individuals exist in China, because there is no avenue for such citizens to be tested except through the CCP. The CCP is the government, the government is the CCP.

Sovereignty in China clearly does not reside with the Chinese people, so what ties the CCP to the Chinese citizen? The CCP doesn't answer to the Chinese citizen, except possibly through fear of a revolution if they don't satisfy the vast majority of the population, but that's the case in every society. What makes the average Chinese citizen valuable in the current Chinese political system? I have my biases, true, but from my perspective, the average Chinese citizen is valueless in the Chinese system. I would be interested in hearing why I'm wrong.

By the way, do you have any recommendations for books on Chinese capitalism before the nomad invasion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

What the CCP needs to do now is to stay steady and further improve people's life quality while keeping not allowing foreign elements to interfere its own business. 

What India needs to do is stop calling themselves a democracy because such a corrupt, inefficient and inherently unequal savage regime defiles the title of democracy, which means good, efficient governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Ban GPS completely from China.



That will eventually happen through soft (state support of domestic companies) and hard (anti-monopoly) measures.

China is a smart power and will not let any strategic industry rain the domestic market. But all will take time. The good thing is political consciousness and will is right there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> *As the dust settles on China's high-tech giant Huawei Technologies Co Ltd's latest innovation,a new wonder chip, the Kirin 920, it is important to review the significance of this new product.*
> 
> *In the month since the Kirin 920 was announced, it has certainly captured the attention of the media. The tone generally has been one of admiration and respect for the chip in a market long dominated by the United States in general and US-based Qualcomm Inc in particular.*
> 
> *On a technical level, Huawei's Kirin 920 provides support for QHD displays, 4K video recording and a high-speed LTE category-6 platform. None of Huawei's global competitors,not even Qualcomm, can match this functionality.*
> 
> *Huawei's Kirin 920 announcement also signals that the company as well as other Chinese companies are increasingly innovative and internationally competitive.*
> 
> Technical innovation is an absolute necessity to remaincompetitive both domestically and globally, but it is not sufficient by itself.
> 
> Huawei needs to match its impressive technical innovation record with equally impressive brand image creativity and innovation.
> 
> The high-tech industry, perhaps with Apple Inc as the only exception, is dominated by software and electronic engineering advances and specialists. As a result, brand imaging is often relegated to a "bolt on" added by an outside marketing agency.
> 
> Huawei, therefore, can step further ahead of its global rivals by matching its latest Kirin 920 innovation with a brand image overhaul and redesign.
> 
> The key to any successful brand image is the set of associations chosen that collectively form a powerful impression in the minds of the brand's target market.
> 
> Here, Huawei could demonstrate real innovation and some courage by choosing associations that evoke a powerful Chinese image.
> 
> Chinese history, rich in artistic imagery, is full of such associations.
> 
> It is important to stress what sort of brand image Huawei should target. Huawei already hasan enviable worldwide reputation, for technical excellence and innovation, but high-tech consumers also value a brand that attaches itself to an important aspect of their lifestyle.
> 
> High-tech brands also need to be seen as lifestyle solutions and provide a certain amount of "personality" as well as effective technical delivery.
> 
> Huawei, like many of its global high-tech rivals, does not appear to have considered any sortof emotional brand personality, but now is the time.
> 
> But with China's 5,000-year history and an abundance of associations from which to choose, where should Huawei start?
> 
> Perhaps an effective starting point would be inside the typical high-tech global consumer's mind, where the company can uncover their knowledge and appreciation of Chinese history.
> 
> Such a starting point will undoubtedly lead to one of the nation's most famous literary works, The Romance of The Three Kingdoms, a brilliant novel that winds through Chinese history with a multitude of rich characters.
> 
> Huawei could "attach" some of the book's characters and images in order to build a brand with real personality.
> 
> Intellectual giant and masterful military strategist, Zhuge Liang, could feature prominently in any brand imagery andenable Huawei to begin to build an emotionally powerful, competitive brand.
> 
> *Huawei continues to lead Chinese companies' international expansion with technical excellence and creativity, but it is brand image innovation that is much needed now.*



That coincides very well with the anti-monopoly measures against Qualcomm. Chinese-made chips will have to dominate at least the majority of the market in a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

tranquilium said:


> 按HDI的排法利比亚和黎巴嫩能比中国排的高，所以这东西看看就好。


Yeah. Just can not believe they still rank Libya as green. Do we live in the same planet?


----------



## Kolaps

What kind of HDI is that???

So low! 

A country of uncultured barbarian.


----------



## IsaacNewton

aliaselin said:


> Yeah. Just can not believe they still rank Libya as green. Do we live in the same planet?



Might seem unreasonable that Libya has higher HDI than china but thats probably because you live in urban costal china which has pretty high HDI (comparable to developed countries in a sense).







2010 data so a bit outdated but you get the point. What drags China down is the incredibly poor rural area that lacks water, electricity, infrastructure, ect.


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Thanks for the response. I accept that the Chinese system has a degree of nuance that I may not appreciate, given my own background, but I'm trying hard to understand the paradox of why otherwise driven, ambitious Chinese seem so fatalistic when it comes to the political sphere and control of their country's future.
> 
> Your first paragraph resonates with me, because that's exactly the transformation I saw after Tiananmen: the citizens turned their aspirations from self-actualization to tangible wealth, and it appears that's still the priority.
> 
> Anyway, that's a side note. I disagree with some of your assertions, but I won't waste your time by focusing on the details. Let's go to the big picture.
> 
> America has its flaws (and Obama is the most flawed of all), but here's the component that I'm still missing after our conversation. At the most fundamental level, the value of the American citizen is that he has the power to vote for his own future. Sure, there are rich Americans who can lobby directly, or wine-and-dine politicians, but in the end, the politicians still need to get 50.1%+ (ok, sometimes a plurality) of the vote, and so their behavior is tied to how they treat their citizens. That's the check on an ever-powerful elite in society, whereas in China, there doesn't appear to be such a check. It's true that certain people have natural advantages over others (IQ, born into wealth, athletic ability, etc.), but the democratic system serves to level society, whereas an elitist system (as with China) reinforces elitism. You mentioned Zhou Yongkang, which is a great example. He was born in 1942, and was able to rise up the ranks before the current system was firmly established (for that matter, so too was Xi Jinping, although he had extra help through his father's connections, I'm sure). This is an open question: now that the current system is in place, can there be another Zhou Yongkang (i.e. someone who came from nothing), from the cohort that was born in the 1980s? I'm highly skeptical. I suspect we will see an increasing percentage of children of wealthy business-people and princelings inhabit the higher levels of power in China over the next decades. I will be very happy to be proven wrong, but Xi Jinping is not a good omen for the alternative.
> 
> I know you don't like my focus on the CCP, but since the CCP is the only viable conduit to the political levers of power, I can't help it. You rightly focused on Obama's incompetence and lack of experience; but on the other hand, it's a great example of the potential of each American citizen to come out of nowhere to change the course of America's history. Indeed, what about the Ronald Reagans of the world--those who were not professional politicians (Reagan was 56 when first elected to political office), but nevertheless made it to the pinnacle of power, and changed world history? The CCP will never know whether such individuals exist in China, because there is no avenue for such citizens to be tested except through the CCP. The CCP is the government, the government is the CCP.
> 
> Sovereignty in China clearly does not reside with the Chinese people, so what ties the CCP to the Chinese citizen? The CCP doesn't answer to the Chinese citizen, except possibly through fear of a revolution if they don't satisfy the vast majority of the population, but that's the case in every society. What makes the average Chinese citizen valuable in the current Chinese political system? I have my biases, true, but from my perspective, the average Chinese citizen is valueless in the Chinese system. I would be interested in hearing why I'm wrong.
> 
> By the way, do you have any recommendations for books on Chinese capitalism before the nomad invasion?



Books? Not really, I mean most of it is Chinese, by that I mean all. But I think starting from Wiki is a good read, then moving on to more specifics. It might surprise you what Chinese were doing at that time, almost 300 years pre-industrial revolution.

The Portuguese were there, and I know there are many English books by Americans, but usually I read online things. The last book I read was well, my text book, lol.


Now, I thought of a couple responses, and I don't really have an response. I could tell you that Chinese are competitive, hate the rich and powerful, or I could say talent trumps all, but without an election I guess all those are not sure fire ways of ensuring anything.

But that is actually what it is, your methods are set in stone and written in stone, while ours are more unwritten.

My belief is 1 + 1 = 2, no matter what font one uses or what country they are from this remains true.

America failed miserably in Iraq, I mean reconstruction, why? Iraq didn't have the necessary ingredients to fulfill what America wanted. 

Today's Iraq is so like yesterday's China, ROC is exactly like that before they got defeated.

Why did democracy fail so miserably there but succeeded so spectacularly in US? While China in a different system has also achieved success as did pre war Japan and UK, as well as German Empire and Nazi Germany.

Why did China fail so miserably in the 1960s and 70s, when essentially it's the same people, but succeeded in the 80s and 90s? Policy certainly played a role, but all nation needed that first spark, UK supremacy and later US didn't happen simply because people choose their leaders, especially since it's not even true in the UK.

What's consistent? Educated people, infrastructure in all sectors, and many more that are tangible rather than idealistic signs of a developed nation.

Democracy rarely if ever works in poor nations, reason is not democracy don't work it's those nations don't work.


The government should be as good as its people most of the time, because the government is the people. There are no special places that produce leaders.

While you worry about what the government might do, I'm saying government is the instrument of the people, doesn't matter if its elected or not. HOWEVER, the requirement is the people can exert influence DUE TO THEIR OWN POWER, rather than any given power.

Obviously nothing is 100%, Obama is on top of the US for better or worse, and India did kick out a lame party despite its low development level.

I'm not a fan in dealing in ideology to be honest, I find them tedious and too far from reality, there are too many variables to simply say this is going to happen due to this.

Even if I set everything the right way 100% for a presentation, I can still be hit by a truck, US can launch a nuke by accident, or something of that nature, point is, the only thing certain is that nothing is certain. But as long as you got the right stuff, you should more chance than not be able to achieve your goal.




> This self-reinforced elitism serves to disenfranchise segments of society; that's why China is able to embark on awe-inspiring projects like the Three Gorges Dam, which on the one hand are marvels of engineering and economic development, and on the other hand, destroy the lives of millions of people. What is the "greater good," and who determines it? Democracy serves as a check on political calculations of "the greater good," what serves as that check in China? For example, what would happen if the CCP decided that the Muslim residents of Xianjiang should be relocated to the center of the country to improve the stability of the Western frontier. Would anyone stand up to that (other than the Muslims)? Would anyone be able to stop the CCP if it made such an extreme decree?



One of the key reasons I moved back to China more or less is because of delay of pipeline in the US and Canada. So a project good? Bad? Depends on who you are, as someone always benefits, China is simply letting part of the benefit also reaching those affected, is that good? All I will say, it could be worse.

But men make tough choices, I always like Kennedy's not because it is easy but because it is hard speech. That's really been my philosophy. CCP is a leader, they can never satisfy everyone, do what you think it's best, if not, handle the consequences. As with perks their are also downsides, and being responsible is one of them.

We can't let fear and self doubt dictate our lives. We must set the pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

HariPrasad said:


> Congratulations to China!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I want democracy in china so that chinese people may enjoy wealth with freedom. Everything is useless until you have freedom of speech and expression.



Just as soon as Dalits have freedom of expression and the rest of India builds enough toilets for the entire population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

boke said:


> 个人认为中国的某某排名靠前或者靠后，都是别的国家或组织按照自己的标准来定下的，事实上，中国的事情只有中国人自己最清楚，哪些需要急切解决，哪些需要重视，哪些需要慢慢来。中国人和中国的朋友看到这些也不用过度高兴，因为中国的很多问题还需要自身的发展来解决，这需要时间。印度网民帖子也看出很爱自己的国家，对自己的国家有信心，从爱国的角度看，这是值得肯定得。只是印度的网民得更多的关注现实，先督促你们的政府修建足够印度国民使用的公共厕所，还有解决好印度糟糕的交通问题，还有严重的社会治安问题再理直气壮的同别的国家比较。
> 看到不少印度网民经常跟中国比谁更民主、自由，如果是讲这个，你们不过是捧着西方反华媒体的洗脚水在喝，在中国起码没有邪恶的种姓制度，没有哪个姓氏高贵，哪个姓氏低贱，民主自由不是靠嘴说的，更不要拿多少年后的发展蓝图来画饼充饥寻找自我安慰，非常不理智！



你概括说得非常好。 A nice brief reply.


----------



## xunzi

Nothing special. We have a high goal for ourselves.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

TaiShang said:


> What the CCP needs to do now is to stay steady and further improve people's life quality while keeping not allowing foreign elements to interfere its own business.
> 
> What India needs to do is stop calling themselves a democracy because such a corrupt, inefficient and inherently unequal savage regime defiles the title of democracy, which means good, efficient governance.



India is institutionally corrupt which means no one can solve India's problems.


----------



## somsak

IsaacNewton said:


> China is ranked 37 in gender inequality index, very impressive for a developing country (Mao once said women carries half the sky).
> 
> India is ranked 127, an embarrassment for a country of India's stature.
> 
> If India wants to see a higher HDI, India needs to treat women better. More educated women in India will create a better workforce in the future which will in turn improve the economy and India's HDI.



I think the objective of HDI is subjective. Though the method of measurement is objective and scientific, the objective of HDI is subjective. What I mean is...

How can one rank Japanese culture where wife must stay at home, while husband work 15 hours a day as gender inequality? Suppose another country has both wife and husband work at 8 hours a day, together the family work 16 hours a day. Is the later more gender equality? Later you find the later case, wife has to wash dishes, and cook and child cares while husband do almost nothing but playing internet, or watch TV (oops thats me ) . That is what I feel that gender equality is quite subjective and difficult to say one is better than the other.

Having HDI measurement is better than have none. But I think one must keep in mind that this is subjected to US cultural preference. (Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

I dont trust any Yankee and I certainly don't trust the Yankee regime. For me the Yankee regime represents the most evil force on this planet. The Yankee regime is a truly sick and repulsive regime that is far worse than the Nazis ever were.

I utterly despise the Yankee and the collapse of the Yankee empire will be the greatest liberation to the human race.

Until the Yankee fascists are defeated like the Nazis, the human race will continue to suffer.

Yankees to me are the worst type of filth on this planet.


----------



## IsaacNewton

somsak said:


> I think the objective of HDI is subjective. Though the method of measurement is objective and scientific, the objective of HDI is subjective. What I mean is...
> 
> How can one rank Japanese culture where wife must stay at home, while husband work 15 hours a day as gender inequality? Suppose another country has both wife and husband work at 8 hours a day, together the family work 16 hours a day. Is the later more gender equality? Later you find the later case, wife has to wash dishes, and cook and child cares while husband do almost nothing but playing internet, or watch TV (oops thats me ) . That is what I feel that gender equality is quite subjective and difficult to say one is better than the other.
> 
> Having HDI measurement is better than have none. But I think one must keep in mind that this is subjected to US cultural preference. (Correct me if I'm wrong)



True, it is hard to get a scale that everyone can agree on, but there are some universal norms that people generally follows. For example, if you walk on the street of some country and see people defalcating everywhere, I'm pretty sure you'll say that the country is less developed than USA. HDI measures income, life expectancy, education, stuff that there is a general norm for.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> Books? Not really, I mean most of it is Chinese, by that I mean all. But I think starting from Wiki is a good read, then moving on to more specifics. It might surprise you what Chinese were doing at that time, almost 300 years pre-industrial revolution.
> 
> The Portuguese were there, and I know there are many English books by Americans, but usually I read online things. The last book I read was well, my text book, lol.
> 
> 
> Now, I thought of a couple responses, and I don't really have an response. I could tell you that Chinese are competitive, hate the rich and powerful, or I could say talent trumps all, but without an election I guess all those are not sure fire ways of ensuring anything.
> 
> But that is actually what it is, your methods are set in stone and written in stone, while ours are more unwritten.
> 
> My belief is 1 + 1 = 2, no matter what font one uses or what country they are from this remains true.
> 
> America failed miserably in Iraq, I mean reconstruction, why? Iraq didn't have the necessary ingredients to fulfill what America wanted.
> 
> Today's Iraq is so like yesterday's China, ROC is exactly like that before they got defeated.
> 
> Why did democracy fail so miserably there but succeeded so spectacularly in US? While China in a different system has also achieved success as did pre war Japan and UK, as well as German Empire and Nazi Germany.
> 
> Why did China fail so miserably in the 1960s and 70s, when essentially it's the same people, but succeeded in the 80s and 90s? Policy certainly played a role, but all nation needed that first spark, UK supremacy and later US didn't happen simply because people choose their leaders, especially since it's not even true in the UK.
> 
> What's consistent? Educated people, infrastructure in all sectors, and many more that are tangible rather than idealistic signs of a developed nation.
> 
> Democracy rarely if ever works in poor nations, reason is not democracy don't work it's those nations don't work.
> 
> 
> The government should be as good as its people most of the time, because the government is the people. There are no special places that produce leaders.
> 
> While you worry about what the government might do, I'm saying government is the instrument of the people, doesn't matter if its elected or not. HOWEVER, the requirement is the people can exert influence DUE TO THEIR OWN POWER, rather than any given power.
> 
> Obviously nothing is 100%, Obama is on top of the US for better or worse, and India did kick out a lame party despite its low development level.
> 
> I'm not a fan in dealing in ideology to be honest, I find them tedious and too far from reality, there are too many variables to simply say this is going to happen due to this.
> 
> Even if I set everything the right way 100% for a presentation, I can still be hit by a truck, US can launch a nuke by accident, or something of that nature, point is, the only thing certain is that nothing is certain. But as long as you got the right stuff, you should more chance than not be able to achieve your goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the key reasons I moved back to China more or less is because of delay of pipeline in the US and Canada. So a project good? Bad? Depends on who you are, as someone always benefits, China is simply letting part of the benefit also reaching those affected, is that good? All I will say, it could be worse.
> 
> But men make tough choices, I always like Kennedy's not because it is easy but because it is hard speech. That's really been my philosophy. CCP is a leader, they can never satisfy everyone, do what you think it's best, if not, handle the consequences. As with perks their are also downsides, and being responsible is one of them.
> 
> We can't let fear and self doubt dictate our lives. We must set the pace.



Much wisdom in your post. Pragmatism over all else, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## terranMarine

@LeveragedBuyout 
The problem is not CCP, it's not a matter of trusting or distrusting CCP. Democracy is not the holy grail because it does not work everywhere. If CCP is being replaced by Democracy how would you know if that make lives better for everyone? You cannot compare US population with a 1.4 billion developing country even when you are discussing about government system. The Chinese government does stand for the people, it listened after the student protest back in 89, it reformed and keeps reforming to this day. The so called student massacre is just a made up propaganda by the West, it should not let that incident shape your view of CCP because we see you have an open minded character.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kolaps

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't hate the CCP, but I certainly don't trust it. What is the CCP to me? It's a political party that is unaccountable to the people of China. Yes, I agree that social media has made the country more transparent, and no, I don't believe that the Chinese people are brainwashed. But I also don't believe that just because the Chinese people want something, the CCP will let them have it. The friction in HK, and as an even more stark example before that, Tiananmen Square, was to me all the proof I needed that the CCP stands for itself, not for the people of China. I won't lie, Tiananmen Square powerfully affected me, and permanently informed my views on the CCP, even to this day. Not even the method by which the protest was suppressed, but what caused the protest, and what message the CCP was sending by crushing the protest.
> 
> I've asked this question before: to take the most fraught example, even if the CCP represents 50.1% of the population's wishes, is that enough justification for you for the CCP to crush the other 49.9%?
> 
> So when you say you "know exactly where to look at what to change," I am not certain you are talking about the Chinese people, or the CCP--and they are not the same, and do not represent the same interests.



Tienanmen square affected you of what?

The massacre never happened.


But I still keep dislike to CCP because of their damage to Chinese civilization.


----------



## BoQ77

Microsoft to shift phone production from China to Vietnam

Tuoi tre news

Updated : 07/18/2014 17:49 GMT + 7







*Microsoft plans to reduce its manufacturing operations in China and focus its phone production in Vietnam in what is considered a large restructuring of its Nokia unit.*

The U.S. software titan on Thursday announced it will lay off 18,000 employees by 2015, many of whom are factory workers in China.

The company’s device manufacturing and marketing operations will also be moved to markets where Windows Phone has some traction, according to Stephen Elop, Executive Vice President of Microsoft's Devices & Services business unit.

“We plan to right-size our manufacturing operations to align to the new strategy and take advantage of integration opportunities,” Elop said in an email to employees on Thursday.

The new strategy, the exec elaborated, is focused on productivity and Microsoft’s desire to help people do more.

“To align with Microsoft’s strategy, we plan to focus our efforts.

“Given the wide range of device experiences, we must concentrate on the areas where we can add the most value,” he wrote.

Phone production is thus expected to be focused mainly in Vietnam,


----------



## BoQ77

*China Manufacturers Survive by Moving to Asian Neighbors*

By
Kathy Chu
Updated May 1, 2013 12:00 a.m. ET




Idle equipment at Lever Style's factory in Shenzhen, China. The firm, whose clients include Uniqlo, has cut its employees in China by a third. Thomas Lee for The Wall Street Journal

SHENZHEN, China—In a corner of a sprawling factory in this coastal southern city, sewing machines that stitched blouses and shirts for Lever Style Inc.'s clients now gather dust. As the din on the factory floor has dropped, so, too, has the payroll. Over the past two years, Lever Style's employee count in China has declined by one-third to 5,000 workers.

The company in April began moving apparel production for Japanese retail chain Uniqlo to Vietnam, where wages can be half those in China. Lever Style also is testing a shift to India for U.S. department-store chain Nordstrom Inc. JWN -0.13% and moving production for other customers.

It's a matter of survival. After a decade of nearly 20% annual wage increases in China, Lever Style says it can no longer make money here.





A board shows workers' statuses at each production line at Lever Style's factory in Shenzhen, China. Thomas Lee for The Wall Street Journal

"Operating in Southern China is a break-even proposition at best," says Stanley Szeto, a former investment banker who took over the family business from his father in 2000.

Companies from leather-goods chain Coach Inc. COH -0.87% to clogs maker Crocs Inc. CROX +0.12% also are shifting some manufacturing to other countries as the onetime factory to the world becomes less competitive because of sharply rising wages and a persistent labor shortage. The moves allow the companies to keep consumer prices in check, although competition for labor in places such as Vietnam and Cambodia is pushing up wages in those countries as well.

At Crocs, 65% of its colorful shoes are expected to be made in China this year through third-party manufacturers, down from 80% last year. Coach will reduce its overall production in China to about 50% by 2015 from more than 80% in 2011 so the handbag maker isn't too reliant on one country, a spokeswoman says.


Manufacturing companies are bypassing China and moving factories to cheaper locales in Southeast Asia. Lever Style's Stanley Szeto explains why his company is gradually moving production to Vietnam and Indonesia.

Some migration of apparel manufacturing from China is expected, and even encouraged by the government, as the country's economy matures. As other Asian nations become efficient at mass manufacturing, China must embrace research and high-technology production to transform its economy as South Korea and Japan once did. But healthy economic growth requires that China expand its service sector and create higher-skilled manufacturing jobs at a rapid clip to compensate.

"If costs continue to rise, but China is unable to become more innovative or develop home-grown technologies, then the jobs that move offshore won't be replaced by anything," says Andrew Polk, a Beijing-based economist for the Conference Board, a research group for big American and European companies.

*Changes Under Way in China*
 View Slideshow 


Cheng Pei Quan is a winner of the 'Sweing Olympics' at a factory. Manufacturers are looking beyond bonuses to retain workers and boost production in China. Thomas Lee for The Wall Street Journal

China continues to be the developing world's largest recipient of foreign direct investment, attracting $112 billion last year. But that was down 3.7% from a year earlier. And exports still are rising in the double-digit percentages. Growth is slowing.

Here in the manufacturing hub of Guangdong province, Lever Style's factories provide a glimpse into the future of China's apparel industry.

The company, which is based in Hong Kong, used to manufacture its clients' clothing at three factories in China. But rising labor costs have forced the apparel maker for Armani Collezioni, John Varvatos and Hugo Boss to focus on what it does best: helping clients develop clothing while the company outsources a growing part of production.

In five years, Lever Style expects about 80% of its production to be outsourced to factories it manages throughout Asia, and half its clothing to be made outside China.

As it shifts production to Vietnam, Lever Style says it is able to offer clients a discount of up to 10% per garment. That is attractive to U.S. retailers, whose profit margins average 1% to 2%, according to the U.S.-based National Retail Federation.

This shift is already well under way. Lever Style expects that a few years from now, 40% of the clothes it makes for Uniqlo, one of Lever Style's biggest customers, will come from Vietnam and 60% from China.

As China production slows for Uniqlo and other clients, Lever Style plans to return one factory here to the landlord and consolidate its shrinking workforce at the other two.

Enlarge Image





Uniqlo, the biggest apparel chain in Asia, says it makes 70% of its clothing in China but would like to cut its production in the country to two-thirds, mainly to reduce costs. A spokesman for parent company Fast Retailing Co. 9983.TO +0.01% says the retailer has an "ongoing dialogue" with contract manufacturers of its 70 factories world-wide about where to produce its clothing.

Nordstrom, which works with 450 factories in nearly 40 countries, says cost is important but so are product quality and factory working conditions. The company hasn't seen a "material change" in how much of its apparel is being made in China in recent years, a spokesman says.

Many retailers are less concerned about where a product is made than about price, delivery and quality, says Lever Style's Mr. Szeto.

Still, he says, while China's transformation of its economy is "the right move for the country, I see this as a huge challenge for us as a company."

—Next: Factories face a labor shortage, and new ways to keep workers happy

*Write to * Kathy Chu at kathy.chu@wsj.com


----------



## Viet

bro, the thread already exists.


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 30, 2014

*China’s investors go on global property buying spree*
London, US most popular, according to a JLL report

China’s institutional investment in property overseas rose 17 per cent in the first six months of this year, with residential investment surging 84 per cent, real estate services firm Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL) said on Wednesday.

The gains come as Chinese investors pursue opportunities outside their home turf, where the outlook for the real estate sector is overshadowed by issues such as tight financing and high inventories, which are weighing on prices.

London was the most popular destination for Chinese institutional investors, with a total of $2.3 billion (Dh8.4 billion), as efforts by the city to draw Chinese capital into major infrastructure projects spilt into residential and commercial markets, JLL said.

San Francisco and Chicago followed with $548 million and $365 million, respectively.

Sydney was fourth, followed by Madrid, after China’s largest commercial developer Dalian Wanda bought a historic skyscraper in Spain’s capital city from the nation’s largest bank, Santander, $361 million.

“For first-time overseas investors it makes sense to target the most liquid cities, but for the more experienced, looking at smaller less liquid markets like Spain where yields are higher but so are the risks, it is a natural progression,” David Green-Morgan, JLL’s global capital markets research director said in a statement.

Chinese real estate outbound investment totalled $5.4 billion during the period, with commercial investment contributing $4 billion.

JLL noted that developers and insurance companies remained the most active investors, and while the interests mainly focused in core office and mixed use development projects in global gateway cities, there was an increasing interest for hotel and hospitality products in popular Chinese tourist destinations.

The introduction of the Golden Visa in many southern European counties has also raised the profile of these locations among Chinese mainland investors, it added.

Separately, on retail investments, the United States was the country most favoured by Chinese home buyers, according to Juwai.com, the largest real estate portal that targets Chinese buyers looking abroad, based on inquiry data from the first half of 2014.

Australia ranked second and Canada third, even though it cancelled the Immigrant Investor Programme in February. The UK was fourth.

“We have not seen any measurable impact on Chinese demand for property in Canada as a result of the ending of the investment visa programme,” Juwai.com’s co-chief executive officer Andrew Taylor said.

China’s investors go on global property buying spree | GulfNews.com


----------



## kbd-raaf

Hehe, Chinese buyers are creating upward pressure on housing prices in Australia.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

terranMarine said:


> @LeveragedBuyout
> The problem is not CCP, it's not a matter of trusting or distrusting CCP. Democracy is not the holy grail because it does not work everywhere. If CCP is being replaced by Democracy how would you know if that make lives better for everyone? You cannot compare US population with a 1.4 billion developing country even when you are discussing about government system. The Chinese government does stand for the people, it listened after the student protest back in 89, it reformed and keeps reforming to this day. The so called student massacre is just a made up propaganda by the West, it should not let that incident shape your view of CCP because we see you have an open minded character.



You're right, and I'm probably over-analyzing this. We never know what is going to happen, no matter the system, so might as well enjoy the ride while it lasts. I hope Xi is successful in reforming and cleaning up the system so that the prosperity will continue.



Kolaps said:


> Tienanmen square affected you of what?
> 
> The massacre never happened.
> 
> 
> But I still keep dislike to CCP because of their damage to Chinese civilization.



I know what I saw on live TV, but I'm not here to argue Tiananmen, which was always a tangential point to my main thesis. Anyway, I think we've exhausted the topic.


----------



## eazzy

Damn now I have to read all these posts because they seems really interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

China’s High-Income Hopes by Zhang Jun - Project Syndicate




*BUSINESS & FINANCE*





*ZHANG JUN*
Zhang Jun is Professor of Economics and Director of the China Center for Economic Studies at Fudan University, Shanghai.

JUL 30, 2014
*China’s High-Income Hopes*
SHANGHAI – It is widely agreed that economic development means more than GDP growth. As China is now learning, one does not guarantee the other. Unless China’s leaders upgrade the country’s growth strategy to stimulate technological progress and structural transformation, high-income status will continue to elude the world’s second-largest economy and most populous country.

To be sure, China’s growth strategy – powered by investment in infrastructure, a massive increase in low-cost manufacturing exports, and technology transfers – has led to some structural change. As labor and capital moved from low-productivity sectors and regions to high-productivity activities, resource allocation became more efficient, real wages rose, and the economic structure was upgraded.

But the growth strategies that lift a poor country to middle-income levels cannot be counted upon to propel it to high-income status. Indeed, there is no shortage of countries whose leaders have failed to recognize their strategies’ constraints and provide enough incentives to encourage the emergence of a new one, causing their economies to stagnate and leaving them stuck in the so-called “middle-income trap.”

Perhaps the most notable exceptions to this rule have been in East Asia, where four economies – South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Singapore – responded to external crises and challenges by shifting their growth strategies. For China, whose growth model has so far resembled that used by these economies before they attained middle-income status, a similar shift is urgently needed.

As the late Yale economist Gustav Ranis observed nearly 20 years ago, the key to successful and sustainable development is “avoiding the encrustation of ideas.” For Chinese policymakers, this means recognizing the need to abandon some of the fundamental ideas that underpinned the economy’s past growth, before they become so firmly encrusted that they jeopardize the country’s development prospects.

The first problem is China’s enduring dependence on exports. In the early stages of economic development, almost all growth strategies boil down to trade strategies. But China’s export-led growth model has limits – and the country is reaching them. Unless change comes soon, the foreign-exchange regime and capital controls on which the model relies will become too deeply entrenched, and the window of opportunity for adjustment will be missed.

Another risk is that China’s leaders continue to delay efforts to expand the services sector – including finance, insurance, wholesale and retail trade, and logistics – in the hope that the economy can continue to depend on manufacturing. Given how difficult it can be to gain support for such efforts, especially compared to policies aimed at boosting manufacturing, liberalization and expansion of the services sector will require a strong commitment from China’s government. Here, Japan’s failure in opening up its services sector – which impeded its ability to adapt its economic structure to its declining demographic dividend – can provide much-needed motivation.

The final idea at risk of blocking further progress is that political transformation would undermine social order. One of the East Asian economies’ major lessons for developing countries is that economic development leads to institutional transformation, not the other way around.

In Taiwan and South Korea, for example, authoritarian governments after World War II compensated for the weakness of the rule of law by creating transitional institutional arrangements to facilitate GDP growth. In this sense, China has a significant advantage. Countries with weak government capacity have rarely managed to achieve high-income status.

But, as the description of these arrangements as “transitional” suggests, they cannot last indefinitely. After 35 years of dependence on such arrangements, China must embrace the rule of law and establish a reliable, independent judicial system capable of facilitating the liberalization of the services sector, protecting intellectual-property rights, and underpinning a competitive market-based system.

In short, the biggest risk to China’s continued development is not a crisis, but the failure of its political leaders and intellectual elites to recognize the need to transform a growth strategy that has proved successful so far. In fact, to the extent that a crisis could do more good than harm, warnings that the rapid credit expansion of recent years could trigger a debt crisis, or that the real-estate sector is on the verge of collapse, may not be as worrying as many believe.

Ideally, no such crisis would be needed. In this scenario, China’s economic slowdown since 2008, which could be viewed as China’s first modern growth crisis, would be sufficient to force China’s leaders to shift their focus from supporting double-digit annual GDP increases to restructuring the economy.

In fact, a consensus already appears to be emerging concerning the need to reduce China’s dependence on exports, expand trade in services, attract more foreign investment to its services sector, and accelerate the liberalization of exchange rates, interest rates, and cross-border capital flows – exemplified in the establishment of the Shanghai Pilot Free-Trade Zone last year. And, following the Third Plenum of the Chinese Communist Party’s 18th Central Committee last November, China’s leaders declared their commitment to allowing the market to play a greater role in shaping economic outcomes.

These are undoubtedly steps in the right direction. The question is whether China’s leaders will follow through on their declarations before it is too late.

Zhang Jun explains what China must do to avoid the so-called middle-income trap.  - Project Syndicate


Read more at Zhang Jun explains what China must do to avoid the so-called middle-income trap.  - Project Syndicate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

HONG KONG — *The Chinese government issued proposals on Wednesday to break down barriers that a nationwide household registration system has long imposed between rural and urban residents and among regions, reinforcing inequality, breeding discontent and hampering economic growth.*

*Yet even as officials promoted easier urbanization and the goal of permanently settling another 100 million rural people in towns and cities by 2020*, they said that changes to the system — which links many government entitlements to a person’s official residence, even if that person has long since moved away — must be gradual and must protect big cities like Beijing.

“This reform of the household registration system will be more decisive, vigorous, broad-ranging and substantive than it’s ever been,” Huang Ming, a vice minister of public security, said at a televised news conference in Beijing where officials explained the proposals set out in a document released Wednesday.

But Mr. Huang later added a caveat that displayed the caution accompanying the promises of change. “At the same time, however, specific policies have to be tailored to the practical circumstances of each city,” he said.

Changing China’s household registration rules was one of the main planks of reform promised by President Xi Jinping at a Communist Party meeting in November, and it was reiterated in plans for more vigorous urbanization issued this year. Now Mr. Xi’s test will be achieving that promise, city by city, despite qualms and resistance from local officials and many long-term urban residents.

“I think there’s more hope of substantive change this time,” said Lu Yilong, aprofessor at Renmin University in Beijing who studies household registration divisions and their effects. “This is more a coordinated, top-down reform, unlike in the past when local governments had more room to set their own rules. There have been changes already, and now we need a more systematic approach.”

The barriers in China’s system of household registration, or hukou, date to Mao’s era. In the late 1950s, the system was instituted to keep famished peasants from pouring into cities. The policies later calcified into caste-like barriers that still often tie citizens’ education, welfare and housing opportunities to their official residence, even if they have moved far away from that place to find a livelihood. The restrictions hinder permanent migration between many urban and rural areas, and among regions and cities, such as Shanghai and Beijing.

“The main problem now is not the rural population moving to a local city, that’s quite easy,” said Ren Xinghui, a researcher for the Transition Institute, a privately funded organization in Beijing, who campaigns against educational discrimination directed against children from the countryside. “The main problem is migration across provinces and cities, and the controls imposed by the big cities against cross-region migration. That’s the key to hukou reform.”

Despite market forces that have transformed China’s economy, many of those barriers persist. *Nowadays, about 54 percent of the population lives long-term in towns and cities. But only 36 percent of the Chinese people are counted as urban residents under the registration rules, according to government statistics. Under a plan issued in March, the government wants the long-term urban population to reach 60 percent of the total by 2020, and to increase the number with urban household status to 45 percent.*

The divisions have become a source of discontent, and sometimes protest — when, for example, children from the countryside or from another city cannot enroll in a local school or take the university entrance exam where they live.

*Mr. Xi and, particularly, Prime Minister Li Keqiang have argued that faster urbanization should become an engine of economic growth in the coming decades. Already, 174 million of China’s 1.3 billion people are rural migrants working away from their hometowns*, Yang Zhiming, a labor and social welfare official, said at the news conference. *Many economists say the barriers deter consumption by migrant workers, who are afraid to spend more of their savings.*

The government document released on Wednesday brought together commitments, some already announced, to steadily and selectively lift some of these barriers. Some cities have already made such changes, including formally erasing the division between urban and rural registration for local residents. But experts have said such changes do not mean much unless welfare, housing and other policies are also changed to overcome persistent inequalities.

In small cities with urban populations of up to one million, people with steady jobs and housing who meet requirements for welfare payments will be allowed to register as local residents. Similar rules will apply to larger cities, with stricter limits.

But the proposals say that for the biggest cities, with urban populations of five million or more, the number of newcomers must be stringently controlled, and a points system will be used to ration household registration opportunities.

The government also said, as it has before, that it will try to ease barriers that deny places in schools, health care, family planning and other public services to residents who do not have local household registration papers. Many city governments have resisted such changes, and urban residents also fear the erosion of their privileges.

“A major reason why people want household registration in a city is for their children’s education,” said Professor Lu of Renmin University. “The value in a hukou is mostly in education and health care resources, and cities want to limit who gets those resources.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/31/w...china-moves-to-change-registration-rules.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dlclong

Next, look at government action. 
If this government can dowell, will be a landmark event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Wan Long, who runs the world’s biggest pork supplier, will become a billionaire when his company WH Group Ltd. (288) completes an initial public offering in Hong Kong.

WH Group is set to raise at least $2.05 billion, based on data in its IPO prospectus. The company received enough orders for its sale of 2.57 billion shares at HK$6.20 each, people with knowledge of the matter said.

Wan owns 9.1 percent of the Luohe, China-based meat packer through two holding companies, Sure Pass and Rise Grand. The stake is valued at more than $1 billion, based on data in the IPO prospectus.

Born in 1940, Wan joined WH Group’s predecessor Luohe Cold Storage in 1968, a decade after the state-owned company was founded in central China’s Henan province. He became the head of the factory in 1984, according to its prospectus.

The company is raising money to repay part of a $4 billion loan that funded its purchase of Smithfield Foods Inc., the biggest Chinese acquisition of a U.S. firm. WH Group revived the share sale this month, after scrapping plans to raise as much as $5.3 billion in April.

Fund managers placed orders for at least double the amount of stock available to them, according to the people, who asked not to be identified because the information is private. Individual investors subscribed for more than 55 times the number of shares in that portion, which accounted for 5 percent of the offering, the people said.

The share sale would value WH Group at $11.4 billion, about 11.5 times its estimated 2014 profit, the people said. Benny Liu, a Hong Kong-based external spokesman for WH Group, declined to comment on the report.

BOC International Holdings Ltd. and Morgan Stanley are arranging the offering, according to the prospectus.


----------



## F-22Raptor

http://online.wsj.com/articles/imf-...beijing-speeds-up-economic-reforms-1406768402

IMFs annual report warns that Chinese growth could plummet to 3.5% by 2020 if the pace of economic reforms is not sped up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> http://online.wsj.com/articles/imf-...beijing-speeds-up-economic-reforms-1406768402
> 
> IMFs annual report warns that Chinese growth could plummet to 3.5% by 2020 if the pace of economic reforms is not sped up.



Well that's some sobering news. Then, i wish the Chinese Leadership the best of luck to tackle the issue(s) on hand.


----------



## Genesis

F-22Raptor said:


> http://online.wsj.com/articles/imf-...beijing-speeds-up-economic-reforms-1406768402
> 
> IMFs annual report warns that Chinese growth could plummet to 3.5% by 2020 if the pace of economic reforms is not sped up.


I'm disappointed that you quoted this, if you quoted Gordon Chang we had 0 growth for a while and crash 10 years ago, why wait for 2020?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

F-22Raptor said:


> http://online.wsj.com/articles/imf-...beijing-speeds-up-economic-reforms-1406768402
> 
> IMFs annual report warns that Chinese growth could plummet to 3.5% by 2020 if the pace of economic reforms is not sped up.



Good find, @F-22Raptor . Some interesting nuggets from the article:

"The IMF urged Beijing to"promptly" *carry out financial reform and exchange-rate liberalization and to make a number of fiscal changes within two years, including taxing real estate*. The IMF now expects China to phase in such changes over five years, though there is a possibility that the changes would be delayed further or not enacted."

...

"The IMF argued that China should sharply reduce its target for growth to between 6.5% and 7% in 2015, from 7.5% this year. De-emphasizing growth would give China a chance to work out its toughest problems, the IMF said, including rapidly growing debt and a rapidly contracting real-estate market. "A web of vulnerabilities exist across key sectors of the economy," the IMF review said. China's central bank didn't respond to request for comment on the IMF proposal.

*"China's so-called total social financing—the broadest official measure of domestic debt—increased by 73% of GDP over the past five years, the IMF estimates. Looking at 43 countries over the past 50 years, there were only four similar bursts of credit growth—and all four times the booms were followed by banking crises within three years, the IMF said.* The IMF didn't identify the other countries."

...

"In another economic matter, *the IMF said that China's currency remained "moderately undervalued," which it defined as about 5% to 10% below a level "consistent with fundamentals."* China disputed the assessment, the IMF report said, arguing that the yuan was "close to equilibrium," meaning the currency didn't have much more to rise, if at all. *Mr. Zhang faulted the IMF's assessment for failing to account for the impact of monetary policies in advanced nations on global financial flows*—code words for saying that China's exchange rate was being buffeted by bond purchase programs by central banks in the U.S., Japan and elsewhere."

------

This will be an interesting two years, during which all questions will be answered and the seriousness of Xi will be revealed.



Genesis said:


> I'm disappointed that you quoted this, if you quoted Gordon Chang we had 0 growth for a while and crash 10 years ago, why wait for 2020?



If the IMF is considered by China to be such a sub-standard organization that it deserves such scorn, why is China concerned about who controls it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well that's some sobering news. Then, i wish the Chinese Leadership the best of luck to tackle the issue(s) on hand.






LeveragedBuyout said:


> Good find, @F-22Raptor . Some interesting nuggets from the article:
> 
> "The IMF urged Beijing to"promptly" *carry out financial reform and exchange-rate liberalization and to make a number of fiscal changes within two years, including taxing real estate*. The IMF now expects China to phase in such changes over five years, though there is a possibility that the changes would be delayed further or not enacted."
> 
> ...
> 
> "The IMF argued that China should sharply reduce its target for growth to between 6.5% and 7% in 2015, from 7.5% this year. De-emphasizing growth would give China a chance to work out its toughest problems, the IMF said, including rapidly growing debt and a rapidly contracting real-estate market. "A web of vulnerabilities exist across key sectors of the economy," the IMF review said. China's central bank didn't respond to request for comment on the IMF proposal.
> 
> *"China's so-called total social financing—the broadest official measure of domestic debt—increased by 73% of GDP over the past five years, the IMF estimates. Looking at 43 countries over the past 50 years, there were only four similar bursts of credit growth—and all four times the booms were followed by banking crises within three years, the IMF said.* The IMF didn't identify the other countries."
> 
> ...
> 
> "In another economic matter, *the IMF said that China's currency remained "moderately undervalued," which it defined as about 5% to 10% below a level "consistent with fundamentals."* China disputed the assessment, the IMF report said, arguing that the yuan was "close to equilibrium," meaning the currency didn't have much more to rise, if at all. *Mr. Zhang faulted the IMF's assessment for failing to account for the impact of monetary policies in advanced nations on global financial flows*—code words for saying that China's exchange rate was being buffeted by bond purchase programs by central banks in the U.S., Japan and elsewhere."
> 
> ------
> 
> This will be an interesting two years, during which all questions will be answered and the seriousness of Xi will be revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> If the IMF is considered by China to be such a sub-standard organization that it deserves such scorn, why is China concerned about who controls it?



A close eye should be kept on Chinas economy. Reform has proven to be stubborn to date...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> If the IMF is considered by China to be such a sub-standard organization that it deserves such scorn, why is China concerned about who controls it?



Sub standard? No, bias? Probably, just because we are not a democracy doesn't mean we are not reforming, have you seen the new moves by Xi? I mean the government doesn't just stare at the wall all day.

As to why China is concerned, China isn't. But you driving a Ferrari does nothing for me, it's really me driving one that makes me happy. IMF can be ran by Hitler for all we care.


I'm just really tired of these articles, I mean I can write it now, I have read it so much. It's always the same, you think the WSJ would at least write something new, even if it's the same view but different points.


----------



## Aepsilons

The level of internal audit in more totalitarian states are, indeed, wanting. Let's take the situation that led to the demise of the Soviet Union as case basis. The level of unmitigated corruption was awing. China's recent initiative to tackle this problem should be applauded, but we should discourse on the issue(s) that remain.



Genesis said:


> As to why China is concerned, China isn't. But you driving a Ferrari does nothing for me, it's really me driving one that makes me happy. IMF can be ran by Hitler for all we care.



The purpose of internal auditing is to give a transparent analyses of systems , the problems in said systems, the impediments to solution(s), as well as the solution(s) needed to be implemented. One factor that has led to the unfortunate bust of many a corporations have been the poor internal control. Feasibility studies may not be pleasant to hear, but they are helpful for organizational reshuffling / reorientation in the long term. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> Sub standard? No, bias? Probably, just because we are not a democracy doesn't mean we are not reforming, have you seen the new moves by Xi? I mean the government doesn't just stare at the wall all day.
> 
> As to why China is concerned, China isn't. But you driving a Ferrari does nothing for me, it's really me driving one that makes me happy. IMF can be ran by Hitler for all we care.
> 
> 
> I'm just really tired of these articles, I mean I can write it now, I have read it so much. It's always the same, you think the WSJ would at least write something new, even if it's the same view but different points.



I understand your fatigue on this, to be sure. But just to clarify, the WSJ is just relaying the IMF report, so your irritation should be directed at the IMF. My previous comment was meant to address two issues: 1) if China doesn't care about the IMF, why pay attention to this report? 2) If China doesn't care about the IMF, why is it setting up a competitor to the IMF?

I think we both know the answers to these questions, since it's the same answer. It's also the reason why China is reforming. We agree that Xi isn't standing still, but the point of all of these articles is that time is running out. Xi is doing well, but he must continue to be aggressive. I don't see anything wrong with such a statement.

Finally, I consider these kinds of articles to be constructive, because they focus on the specifics. It's easy to call for "reform," but what does that mean, exactly? This article provides the details. In that spirit, I would be very happy if you were to post similar criticism of the US economy in the Americas section from a Chinese perspective, as sometimes the discussion here in the US becomes too introspective. It's good to have an outsider's opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> These are undoubtedly steps in the right direction. The question is whether China’s leaders will follow through on their declarations before it is too late.



Poignant. Then, let us hope that the Leadership have under their employ -- Western educated and experienced economists and business / financial analysts. And to take heed their recommendation(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Poignant. Then, let us hope that the Leadership have under their employ -- Western educated and experienced economists and business / financial analysts. And to take heed their recommendation(s).



I am certain that China has all the competent technocrats necessary to enact these reforms. The problem is the opacity of China's system. We discussed this issue before, perhaps in another thread, but there's a paradox to reform in China. One of China's primary advantages is the speed at which government decisions are executed, and one of the drivers of this speed is the very corruption that Xi is now stamping out. 

In other words, imagine a driven and competent middle manager who sees an opportunity for his company, but is confronted by resistance when he takes his ideas to upper management. This resistance may be simple skepticism, or it may be because upper management is deriving "personal benefits" from the status quo. The middle manager may have to provide an incentive for upper management to enact his ideas, and in the end, it's win-win: the company thrives, upper management looks good, and maybe the middle manager is even promoted to upper management. That said, the process is not ideal by any means. If this greasing of the wheels is done away with, will the institution have strong enough processes to compensate, and allow talented middle managers to execute their great ideas? 

That's the question. Stamping out corruption is, in a sense, the easiest part of reform. Getting everything else done after back-room deals are verboten is the challenge. We see the same outcome in the US: after earmarks were abolished, legislation essentially ground to a halt.

Let's hope China finds a way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I am certain that China has all the competent technocrats necessary to enact these reforms. The problem is the opacity of China's system. We discussed this issue before, perhaps in another thread, but there's a paradox to reform in China. One of China's primary advantages is the speed at which government decisions are executed, and one of the drivers of this speed is the very corruption that Xi is now stamping out.
> 
> In other words, imagine a driven and competent middle manager who sees an opportunity for his company, but is confronted by resistance when he takes his ideas to upper management. This resistance may be simple skepticism, or it may be because upper management is deriving "personal benefits" from the status quo. The middle manager may have to provide an incentive for upper management to enact his ideas, and in the end, it's win-win: the company thrives, upper management looks good, and maybe the middle manager is even promoted to upper management. That said, the process is not ideal by any means. If this greasing of the wheels is done away with, will the institution have strong enough processes to compensate, and allow talented middle managers to execute their great ideas?
> 
> That's the question. Stamping out corruption is, in a sense, the easiest part of reform. Getting everything else done after back-room deals are verboten is the challenge. We see the same outcome in the US: after earmarks were abolished, legislation essentially ground to a halt.
> 
> Let's hope China finds a way.



Excellently explained. Thanks also for your example(s) on some issues that arise amongst tactical and strategic management. Spoken like a true businessman. 

To the topic; the issue of quid pro quo -- which is a driver in the speed of Chinese policy making -- comes to the fore. I do wonder if Xi can truly and effectively assess and change the culture of political beneficiary in China. 

Whatever the case, I hope the best for them. China's progress and economy is-- dependent on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I understand your fatigue on this, to be sure. But just to clarify, the WSJ is just relaying the IMF report, so your irritation should be directed at the IMF. My previous comment was meant to address two issues: 1) if China doesn't care about the IMF, why pay attention to this report? 2) If China doesn't care about the IMF, why is it setting up a competitor to the IMF?



First china really doesn't care, and neither do I. Why set up a competitor? USA already exist, why be strong ourselves? By the same logic us becoming stronger is redundant. 



> I think we both know the answers to these questions, since it's the same answer. It's also the reason why China is reforming. We agree that Xi isn't standing still, but the point of all of these articles is that time is running out. Xi is doing well, but he must continue to be aggressive. I don't see anything wrong with such a statement.



Xi is reforming because he loves China and wants a strong country, crazy idea I know, a commie loving his country, insteaf of looting or destroying it. 

Time is never running out, maybe for a specific time frame it could, but China is 1.3 billion, we are like Pizza a bad one is still pretty good. 



> Finally, I consider these kinds of articles to be constructive, because they focus on the specifics. It's easy to call for "reform," but what does that mean, exactly? This article provides the details. In that spirit, I would be very happy if you were to post similar criticism of the US economy in the Americas section from a Chinese perspective, as sometimes the discussion here in the US becomes too introspective. It's good to have an outsider's opinion.


[/quote]

They first 100 maybe constructive, now it's just propaganda, since people in democracies are always so interest in what's propaganda, here it is. Repetitive slogans that sound exactly the same as the previous. 

As to America, it's doing fine, you are already at your peak, now you are adding people instead of too much income, so, unless something insane happens you guys are fine. 2008 or was it 07, you guys were more or less fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> Xi is reforming because he loves China and wants a strong country, crazy idea I know, a commie loving his country, insteaf of looting or destroying it.



Even poor leaders committed poor policy based on the 'love' of one's country. Case in point Hitler, Idi Amin, Pol Pot, Porforio Diaz, Muammar Gaddafi, Francisco Franco, Hideki Tojo et al.



Genesis said:


> Time is never running out, maybe for a specific time frame it could, but China is 1.3 billion, we are like Pizza a bad one is still pretty good.



It is or it isn't. You can't have it both ways, dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> Xi is reforming because he loves China and wants a strong country, crazy idea I know, a commie loving his country, insteaf of looting or destroying it.



So it appears, but as @cnleio alluded to before, we won't really know if this is true until after Xi is gone. The other alternative is that Xi is using the anti-corruption drive as a cover to maneuver his political rivals out of the picture, and clear the way for his preferred proteges. It's an exceptionally cynical way of looking at the world, but it should not be dismissed, since there are precedents for this kind of maneuver.

In any case, good luck to Xi and to China.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> As to America, it's doing fine, you are already at your peak, now you are adding people instead of too much income, so, unless something insane happens you guys are fine. 2008 or was it 07, you guys were more or less fine.



The United States hasn't reached its peak. I surely don't think that you have the powers of Divine Providence , and can see into the distant future of a nation.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> Mr. Zhang faulted the IMF's assessment for failing to account for the impact of monetary policies in advanced nations on global financial flows—code words for saying that China's exchange rate was being buffeted by bond purchase programs by central banks in the U.S., Japan and elsewhere.



Interesting point.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Interesting point.



Indeed. Since the QE3 taper is set to end in October, we won't have long to wait to put his words to the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even poor leaders committed poor policy based on the 'love' of one's country. Case in point Hitler, Idi Amin, Pol Pot, Porforio Diaz, Muammar Gaddafi, Francisco Franco, Hideki Tojo et al.
> 
> 
> 
> It is or it isn't. You can't have it both ways, dear.



When Xi starts to invade a country 10 times its size like Tojo did, I'll let you know. 



LeveragedBuyout said:


> So it appears, but as @cnleio alluded to before, we won't really know if this is true until after Xi is gone. The other alternative is that Xi is using the anti-corruption drive as a cover to maneuver his political rivals out of the picture, and clear the way for his preferred proteges. It's an exceptionally cynical way of looking at the world, but it should not be dismissed, since there are precedents for this kind of maneuver.
> 
> In any case, good luck to Xi and to China.



Nothing should be dismissed, but if it's highly unlikely, it's probably not true. Much like 9/11 conspiracies. 

Even if it is true, Xi lacks something a true dictator lacks, a divine right to rule, he rules because he was chosen by the people, we didn't elect him, but we tolerate him. He lacks the divine right to rule as emperors of old did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> Even if it is true, Xi lacks something a true dictator lacks, a divine right to rule



That's relative. As President, he holds the mandate, and in communist China, is as close to absolute power. Akin to the autocracies of old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's relative. As President, he holds the mandate, and in communist China, is as close to absolute power. Akin to the autocracies of old.



Yes, absolute power, but not absolute right to rule. An emperor is God on earth, he isn't. While deposing an emperor is an act against God, pushing his allies and even him out is just political. 

Which is also one of the reasons why your emperor lives but Tojo died.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> Yes, absolute power, but not absolute right to rule. An emperor is God on earth, he isn't. While deposing an emperor is an act against God, pushing his allies and even him out is just political.



Your understanding of the concept of Mandate of Heaven is lacking, i must say.

In the old classical sense, the Emperor holds the Mandate of Heaven, means to say that the Emperor is considered the Son of Heaven. Heaven will show distaste to the reign of an Imperial Dynasty if there are natural calamities, and whence this happens, it is a sign of a particular ruling dynasty loosing Heaven's Mandate, and the right to rule.

Peasants will rise to revolt, and a new Dynasty will established and thus would now claim the Mandate of Heaven. An Emperor, as Son of Heaven, may lose the Emperor of Heaven's support if the Dynasty shows poor governance and sows unrighteousness. The concept of 'god' holding favor towards an Emperor is, too, rather relative.

In the case of Xi and prior Presidents, their presidential term would be considered as a definite ruling epoch. Like the Emperors of old, they hold absolute power, and have to deal with issues of corruption. And like the Emperors of old, are subject to replacement after their term is over.

Thanks.



Genesis said:


> Which is also one of the reasons why your emperor lives but Tojo died.



There is a difference between the Emperors of Japan and Emperors of China.

In China, the Emperor is man, yet favored by Heaven and named as Son of Heaven. He has the Divine Mandate. But he is not god.

In Japan, the Emperor [TENNO] is , according to Japanese Shinto Religion, a direct descendent of the Sun Goddess Amaterasu, and is Divine. Tho His Imperial Majesty the Showa Emperor declared that he is not divine, as per the post-war treaty, in Shinto Religion, the Emperor remains divine.

Also, one dichotomy between the Imperial House of Japan and the dynasties of China was that whereas China had Dynastic cycles, Japan did not. The Imperial Household of Japan has remained on the Imperial Chrysanthemum throne since time immemorial , an unbroken line for over 2500 years.


----------



## cnleio

LeveragedBuyout said:


> So it appears, but as @cnleio alluded to before, we won't really know if this is true until after Xi is gone. The other alternative is that Xi is using the anti-corruption drive as a cover to maneuver his political rivals out of the picture, and clear the way for his preferred proteges. It's an exceptionally cynical way of looking at the world, but it should not be dismissed, since there are precedents for this kind of maneuver.
> 
> In any case, good luck to Xi and to China.


Right now the anti-corruption movement help Xi win most of Chinese ppl's trust, last time is Deng's anti-"Gang of Four".

Today CPC's official news opened called Zhou YongKang & his members as the interest group against China's reform. Last time i said Xi will hold a political reform inside CPC, yes he did.

Last time Deng changed China economy, this time Xi might change CPC, just see future development.

*人民网：周永康纠结利益集团 权钱勾结阻挡改革*

BTW Zhou YongKang is former CPC central committee member, he retired at 2013. A retired CPC official isn't Xi's political rival, he and his members r some interest group inside CPC. Like Jiang also has his interest group inside CPC.

Xi tried to save CPC coz recent years conflicts between the interest group and normal Chinese in China worse than before, many cases due to corruption of CPC officials and that lost credibility to local governments. I said Xi's political reform is only hope for CPC or Class Conflicts inside China society will break down CPC like last KMT.

Chinese ppl hate unfairness, interest groups inside CPC blocked China development coz they were using their power & unfairness to earn money, that lead to a bad influence to China equitable social development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Just shows Japan is a weak and dying country. It's now a second class power in East Asia. China is the top power now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Despite record Q3 results announced last week, investors fled Qualcomm Incorporated stock. The company, while reporting earnings, disclosed serious problems with licensees and others in China.

The San Diego-based firm should be able to negotiate its way out of current disputes in that country, but its long-term predicament there looks incapable of successful resolution. Moreover, Qualcomm should be concerned that its China troubles will spread to other developing countries, a development that could be beyond its control.

On Wednesday, the company reported that it is in a dispute with a Chinese licensee and expressed its belief that other manufacturers have been underreporting sales of licensed products. Moreover, Qualcomm suggested some companies are delaying executing licenses. The giant, “a toll collector for almost every smartphone made,” is entitled to royalties for mobile devices, even for those not incorporating its chips.

Qualcomm expects the licensee matters, which affected the just-released Q3 results, to get worse in the current and succeeding periods. In an interview with Reuters, Derek Aberle, the company’s president, said the impact could potentially last “a number of quarters until we can get these things resolved.” Qualcomm estimates that this year it is not collecting licensing fees on 170 million to 260 million handsets in China.

Qualcomm’s main problem is that China’s National Development and Reform Commission has, according to Chinese state media, determined that the company has a monopoly in China. Moreover, it is clear from such reporting that the Commission has come to the conclusion that the company abused its position.

At the moment, it is not clear what Qualcomm did wrong. The _Securities Times_, a state-run paper, says Qualcomm lowballed royalties for patents to injure competitors and maintain market share. Other reports suggest the company was using its dominant position to overcharge manufacturers. Aberle told Reuters the NDRC has been looking at the interaction between Qualcomm’s licensing and chipset businesses.

In any event, the NDRC is now pouring over Qualcomm’s China sales data, a sign it has made its determination and is now calculating the fine. The Commission can fine a violator up to 10% of its revenue for the previous year. In Qualcomm’s previous year—ended September 29, 2013—the company took in $12.3 billion in China. Qualcomm’s penalty, therefore, looks like it could be as much as $1.2 billion.

What will Qualcomm do? It now looks like the company will admit guilt and pay cash. “We just believe whatever the resolution may be, will likely include some form of payment,” said Aberle.

Qualcomm, it appears, is trying to get the anti-monopoly matter behind it quickly. The apparent strategy is that, once it comes to terms with the NDRC, it can begin collecting royalties. Chinese manufacturers have been stiffing the company on payments in part because there has been no resolution of its well-known legal difficulties. In November, Qualcomm announced the NDRC investigation into its conduct.

The investigation, however, is not really about conduct. Qualcomm is in quicksand because it is foreign and—worse—American. Beijing has been targeting American companies that possess valuable technology and other forms of intellectual property. Its attack on Google was especially determined and successful. Its campaign against Apple has continued for more than a year, with its most recent jab occurring this month. Moreover, Beijing is going after Microsoft, Cisco, IBM, even consulting firms. Along with Qualcomm, Beijing is also investigating InterDigital, another American wireless company.

Qualcomm is especially vulnerable. In the last nine months, royalties produced only 29% of its revenue but 77% of profit. China accounts for almost half of the company’s total revenue. The NDRC ruling, in all probability, will require Qualcomm to reduce its licensing fees, what makes it so attractive to the markets.

As Forbes contributor Panos Mourdoukoutas notes, Beijing is about to “permanently change the rules of the game for the company” by “regulating the tolls Qualcomm collects in the fastest growing market in the world for its products.” It is almost certainly no coincidence that the NDRC is investigating the company just as China is rolling out its 4G network and trying to keep costs down.

What’s worse than regulation? Qualcomm has to be concerned that the NDRC’s decision will be framed in such a way as to undermine Chinese laws protecting intellectual property. Qualcomm is valuable because of its patents on mobile communication. If China’s legal framework does not protect those rights, its “whole model starts to fall apart,” as Bloomberg’s Cory Johnson pointed out on Friday. That would be, he said “the worst nightmare for Qualcomm.”

And what happens in China might not stay in China. What Beijing does, unfortunately, could serve as the basis for enforcement actions elsewhere. As Johnson said, “The very basis of intellectual property isn’t going to hold up if China doesn’t want it to.”

Jim Cramer, who is bullish on Qualcomm, last week wrote that the company’s “situation is resolvable.” There will be some resolution, but as other foreign companies have found out, Beijing keeps attacking until it gets what it wants. Beijing wants Chinese companies to use Chinese products. That’s the unmistakable message of its half-decade campaign to indigenize technology.

Qualcomm’s real crime in Beijing is not being Chinese. And in China, it’s now open season on foreigners.


Qualcomm In Quicksand, Its China Problem Not Fixable - Forbes


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

*Prosecuting departments have been handling an increasing number of cases involving bribery offered by multinational companies to government officials or State-owned enterprises*, according to the Supreme People's Procuratorate.

*"The worst-hit areas in terms of corruption are pharmaceuticals, the electric power sector and software," *Song Hansong, director of the procuratorate's corruption prevention department, told China Daily.

The number of bribery cases being prosecuted has risen markedly across the country, Song said, but he declined to give further details.

*Because State-owned companies often need to purchase equipment and components from foreign firms, some multinational enterprises saw this as an opportunity to offer huge bribes to senior managers in State-owned companies or government officials to promote their products, Song said.*

Zhao Wu'an, also a senior member of the corruption prevention department, highlighted some common methods of bribery.

*"Rather than directly offering cash, they usually hire agents in China to offer the bribe by other means, including supporting overseas study for their children, arranging expensive foreign holidays and, of course, depositing money in a foreign bank account."*

*In some cases, he said, corrupt officials in State-owned enterprises sent their children or spouses overseas to study or invest in businesses as a disguise to get passports and visas to launder money ahead of their own departure, he said.*

*Last year, Chinese police accused GlaxoSmithKline China, a British pharmaceutical giant, of offering huge bribes to officials and doctors to boost their product sales.*

*The company also faced accusations that it transferred up to 3 billion yuan ($489 million) to 700 middlemen over six years to facilitate the corruption.*

Four senior Chinese executives at the company were detained, and Abbas Hussain, president of Europe, emerging markets and the Asia-Pacific for GlaxoSmithKline in Beijing, made a public apology and said the company will fully cooperate with police in the investigation.

*Song said prosecuting departments face a number of practical difficulties when investigating corruption since getting their hands on evidence can be difficult as there is no paper trail.*

Song said the procuratorate will increase education in State-owned companies about the dangers of corruption and offer advice on how to deal with it.

Companies will also take more steps themselves to combat the scourge, he said.

*The most effective measure, he said, is to "tighten supervision of ‘naked officials' in State-owned companies".*

*This term refers to officials who have sent their children and spouses overseas to pave the way for their own departure*, said Liu Fang, a lawyer from the All China Lawyers Association.

*She also said that greater supervision over State-owned companies, especially those involved in high-cost projects, is required.*




My Comment:
Find these rat bastards and execute every single one of them, their spouse and their children.
Take away all their family wealth.
Disqualify their academic achievements including the achievements of their spouse and their children.
Ban them and their entire family from travelling overseas by freezing their passport and using biometric technology to prevent any escape.
Ban any foreign company caught bribing in China from the Chinese market.

Time to bring the hammer down hard on these corrupt foreign firms and corrupt officials.


----------



## TheTruth

This is why the Western terrorists want China to "democratize" - so their filthy rat businessmen can turn China into their personal playground with their blood money and lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China PMIs jump to multi-month highs in July, add to view economy is steadying*





By By Koh Gui Qing | Reuters – 44 minutes ago

Share



Reuters/Reuters - A man casts a net by the side of a river next to a construction site of new residential buildings in Wuhan, Hubei province, July 31, 2014. REUTERS/Stringer


By Koh Gui Qing

BEIJING (Reuters) - China's factories posted their strongest growth in at least 1-1/2 years in July as new orders surged to multi-month highs, two surveys showed on Friday, cementing bets that the economy is re-gaining momentum after a spate of stimulus measures.

The official Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) issued by the government climbed to a 27-month high of 51.7 in July, beating forecasts for 51.4.

A separate PMI published by HSBC/Markit also rose to 51.7, its best performance in 18 months.

A reading above 50 indicates an expansion in activity on a monthly basis, and below that a contraction.

Analysts welcomed the data as a sign that the world's second-biggest economy is enjoying a revival after a rocky spell prompted authorities to launch a volley of support measures, including increasing bank lending to spur growth.

Now that looser monetary policy is having its intended effect, some analysts questioned the need for more economic stimulus in China, at least in the near term.

"There is no reason in China to be concerned about growth right now," said Julian Evans-Pritchard, an economist at Capital Economics. "It's a good time for policymakers to step back from stimulus and concentrate on reforms."

Both surveys showed that the rebound in manufacturing was led by firmer domestic demand as new orders -- a proxy for domestic and overseas demand -- rose more sharply than new export orders.

The official PMI showed new orders jumped to 53.6 from June's 52.8, the best reading since May 2012. The HSBC/Markit PMI also showed the new orders sub-index jumping nearly two points to 53.3, a level last seen in March 2013.

Worried by a slowdown in the economy in the first quarter, China began easing policy in April by cutting taxes, hastening investment, and lowering the reserve requirement for some banks.

Bank lending, which is controlled by the government, is expected this year to hit levels unseen since the 2008/09 global financial crisis.

All of this should help China sustain its economic recovery, said Qu Hongbin, an analyst at HSBC.

"We expect the cumulative impact of these measures to filter through in the next few months and help consolidate the recovery,” he said.

"LIKELY TO MEET GROWTH TARGET"

China's economy has had a rocky spell this year.

Growth cooled to an 18-month low of 7.4 percent in the first quarter, and it was only after the flurry of policy support that activity edged back up to 7.5 percent between April and June, in line with the government's 2014 GDP expansion target.

And what started as a slowdown largely driven by unsteady foreign and domestic demand and investment has broadened to include a housing downturn, which in recent months has become the biggest threat to the economy.

Average home prices fell in May for the first time in two years, while growth in land prices also slowed for the first time in two years in the second quarter.

Although a retreat in the once-heated housing market is a welcome for Chinese since home prices are still near record highs, the cooldown is painful for policymakers since the sector accounts for roughly 15 percent of China's economic growth.

Some economists say the economic recovery still hinges on the magnitude of China's pro-growth steps, and whether the government can successfully curb the risks stemming from a cooling property sector. Indeed, in a sign that the recovery may still be patchy, a sub-index for employment in the HSBC/Markit PMI showed employment contracted for the ninth consecutive month in July as some companies laid off workers.

Premier Li Keqiang also said on Thursday that China has to work harder on reforming its economy in the northeastern region, where growth has lagged after regional governments cut state investment to re-orient the Chinese growth engine.

Following three decades of double-digit economic growth, China wants to re-make its maturing economy so that it relies not on investment and exports, but on domestic consumption for sustainable growth.

"Future policy depends on whether the cost of funding in China would continue to fall," said Zhou Hao, an economist at ANZ Bank in Shanghai.

"But it's clear that China's economic growth momentum has increased and it's very likely that this year's 7.5 percent growth target will be met."

(Editing by Kim Coghill)


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

TheTruth said:


> This is why the Western terrorists want China to "democratize" - so their filthy rat businessmen can turn China into their personal playground with their blood money and lies.



100% agreed.


----------



## BoQ77

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Just shows Japan is a weak and dying country. It's now a second class power in East Asia. China is the top power now.



You created this to insult Japan purpose ?
No, we disagree. Japan should say Thanks to China to trigger their recovery.

China threaten their neighbors, while Japan posing the role of the hero protector.
They provide patrol boats to Philipines, Vietnam, Indonesia ... naval exercise with India, Korea,
they promise to protect Taiwan from China invasion ...

-------- your figures are before of the change


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

BoQ77 said:


> You created this to insult Japan purpose ?
> No, we disagree. Japan should say Thanks to China to trigger their recovery.
> 
> China threaten their neighbors, while Japan posing the role of the hero protector.
> They provide patrol boats to Philipines, Vietnam, Indonesia ... naval exercise with India, Korea,
> they promise to protect Taiwan from China invasion ...
> 
> -------- your figures are before of the change



Japanese military sucks, even Vietnamese military can crush Japan.


----------



## Edison Chen

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Japanese military sucks, even Vietnamese military can crush Japan.


----------



## rcrmj

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Japanese military sucks, even Vietnamese military can crush Japan.


you are joking right`? does that pony country even have a military?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> IMF figures not only reveal the rapid growth of China's economy in the Asia-Pacific, it alsoshows how quickly Japan's economy has declined because of the Plaza Accord of 1985,* inwhich Japan's decision to raise the exchange rate of yen led to its economic stagnation laterthat decade.*
> 
> .



Isn't it because of USA political pressure to Japan.....


----------



## Hasbara Buster

rcrmj said:


> you are joking right`? does that pony country have a military?




I can probably invade Japan on my own


----------



## rcrmj

Hasbara Buster said:


> I can probably invade Japan on my own


you'd probably 'invade' their AV world with your nuclear radio active hunk


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Edison Chen said:


>





rcrmj said:


> you are joking right`? does that pony country even have a military?



Relax, I was trolling that Vietmoron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> Relax, I was trolling that Vietmoron.



That one is the biggest moron on PDF, you should troll him harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

I cannot wait until 2020s. We can show the world what we are capable of!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

xunzi said:


> I cannot wait until 2020s. We can show the world what we are capable of!



Easy there, don't become like Washington.


----------



## Victory

hey chinese, when will you stop hacking websites 
china has some great hackers


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

The Korean economy’s dependence on China is accelerating in almost all fields ranging from trade to domestic consumption, finance, and real estate.

According to the Bank of Korea, exports to China accounted for 21.9 percent of Korea’s total exports of US$617.1 billion for last year. During the same period, 16.3 percent of the total imports of US$536.6 billion was from China.

At present, China is the largest trade partner for Korea. The ratio of China skyrocketed from 7.7 percent to 58.8 percent when it comes to the goods balance surplus. This means that both the export and import sides of Korea could be shaken without China.

The domestic market relies heavily on China, too. Store owners in Myeongdong would have to shut down their businesses without Chinese tourists. Shinhan Card big data shows that tourists from China spent 82.7 percent more last year when compared to a year earlier. The 4.3 million Chinese visitors spent 3.8 trillion won (US$3.69 billion) by credit card in 2013, which is equivalent to 48.1 percent of the total credit card payments by foreigners.

Chinese funds are exerting great influence in the financial sector as well. Chinese investors purchased Korean marketable securities worth a total of 1.412 trillion won (US$1.372 billion) between December 2013 and May this year to record the highest net purchase by country.

The yuan deposit balance has recently exceeded US$10 billion, and the ratio of it to the foreign currency deposits of domestic residents broke the 20 percent mark for the first time last month. The yuan deposit increased 50-fold during the past year. Under the circumstances, an increasing number of industry insiders are predicting that the Korean economy will revolve around the yuan, instead of the U.S. dollar, in the future, once direct won-yuan transaction is accelerated by capitalizing on the recent state visit of President Xi Jinping.

The area of the land in Jeju Island owned by Chinese increased 2.2-fold to 3.15 million square meters as of the end of last year. Americans own 3.74 million square meters of land on the island now. Chinese private equity fund Meitung is going to invest 5 trillion won (US$4.8 billion) in the real estate market of Korea. The Greenland Holding Group, which is planning to set up a building worth 1 trillion won (US$971 million) in Jeju, is targeting real estate properties of the Korea Electric Power Corporation, too.

“We now need to open the gate only after examining the characteristics of Chinese capital, instead of blindly welcoming them,” said Hyundai Research Institute analyst Han Jae-jin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

so naive, the world depends on each other


----------



## Pakistanisage

It is easy for Countries with large Populations like China and India to overwhelm certain Industries because of the size of their Domestic Markets. With such large domestic markets they can use the economies of scale to compete with other countries and push them out of the markets.


----------



## cirr

Don't worry。

The number of Koreans visiting China each year still outnumbers the number of Chinese visting Korea。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

xunzi said:


> I cannot wait until 2020s. We can show the world what we are capable of!



Of course you're capable of a lot things. Hurry up and show it. What's taking you useless people so long to get things done? If you have to make more babies then do it and act quickly so the world can see what you're capable of.


----------



## Beidou2020

*China-Singapore RMB cash transfer begins*

Cross-border cash transfer of the yuan between China and Singapore began on Wednesday in Guangzhou.

The transfer by the Guangdong provincial office of the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) will reduce exchange costs and risk for banks in Singapore and Southeast Asia, said Niu Gang, general manager of ICBC operations. .

Singapore was the first country to sign a yuan clearance agreement with China and has massive volume of cross-border yuan businesses, said Wang Jingwu, head of the Guangzhou branch of the People's Bank of China (PBOC).

In the first five months this year, yuan settlement between China and Singapore reached 421 billion yuan ($68.4 billion ), of which 17 percent was traded between Guangdong and Singapore, said Wang.

The PBOC, China's central bank, will actively support yuan cross-border transfer on a regular basis and maintain an orderly flow of currency between China and Singapore, said Li Huifeng, deputy head of the PBOC currency, gold and silver bureau.

ICBC, the world's biggest bank in terms of assets, had yuan clearance business worth more than two trillion yuan in Singapore last year.

Single-day settlements rose to 80 billion yuan in its Singapore branch in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

vtnsx said:


> Of course you're capable of a lot things. Hurry up and show it. What's taking you useless people so long to get things done? If you have to make more babies then do it and act quickly so the world can see what you're capable of.


Useless people => Vietnamese. You are no different than the African except tthe African have a real reason to be poor. You don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vtnsx

xunzi said:


> Useless people => Vietnamese. You are no different than the African except tthe African have a real reason to be poor. You don't.



Aww jealous aren't ya?


----------



## Beidou2020

*Medical device provider starts production in Chengdu*






_Government officials in Chengdu, Sichuan, and representatives from Medtronic pour glasses of drinking water into a hemodialysis system to mark the establishment of Medtronic's first global production line for its hemodialysis system in the Sichuan provincial capital on Monday. _

Multinational medical device provider Medtronic Inc set up its first hemodialysis system production line in Chengdu on Monday.

The development and manufacturing facility, which is to supply most key parts and final assembly for Medtronic hemodialysis system around the world, is located in the capital city of Sichuan province's high-tech zone.

The US-based company has completed prototype of the system, while delivery of the first product is expected to be in 2016, according to Omar Ishrak, Medtronic chairman and chief executive officer.

Medtronic will also set up a fully owned entity in Chengdu responsible for the products' distribution, supply chain management and market development on a global scale.

As a central city in West China, Chengdu radiates its influence on a population of more than 300 million. The city and its neighboring areas have a huge demand for advanced medical products. The cooperation between Chengdu and Medtronic is of great value in easing the pain of more sufferers, said Chengdu Vice-mayor Ge Zhengli.

The establishment of the development and global manufacturing base of Medtronic's new hemodialysis system and supporting company's localization strategy has marked another key milestone since the inauguration of the Medtronic Shanghai Innovation Center two years ago, Ishrak said.

Hemodialysis procedure which helps remove waste and extra fluid from the human body iscase of partial or complete kidney failure has been proven clinically to be an effective meansto extend life and ease pain for late-stage renal disease patients. But conventional hemodialysis procedure consumes excessive ultra-purified water.

In China, there are 1.5 to 2 million late-stage renal disease patients. Only 300,000 receive hemodialysis on a regular basis. Only major hospitals have enough resources to run hemodialysis facilities.

The Medtronic hemodialysis system with significantly lower water consumption, increased portability, advanced sensors that enable remote care and a user-friendly interface, has the potential to be deployed in smaller hospitals with a smaller budget, community health centers or even in the average household, Ishrak said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

xunzi said:


> Useless people => Vietnamese. You are no different than the African except tthe African have a real reason to be poor. You don't.



Why Chinese poor ?


----------



## yusheng

world's second tallest building reaching its peak at 2,037ft (so don't dropanything!)

With a cheer, a wave and a peace sign,these construction workers are putting the finishing touches to what has beenhailed a symbol of 'China's boundless future'. 

欢呼，招手，摆胜利手势，这些工人总算是完成了号称象征着“中国无限未来”的建筑的收尾工作。


Secured with safety ropes and harnesses,they sit astride the final truss on the top of what will be the world'ssecond-tallest skyscraper.


在安全绳和安全带的保护下，他们跨坐在这座即将成为世界第二高楼的顶部构架上。


Topped out exactly a year ago, the ShanghaiCentral Tower is already China's tallest tower. But its position was cementedtoday as the last part of its roof was secured, bringing it to its full heightof 2,073ft.


而就在一年前的竣工仪式上，这座上海中心塔就已经是中国第一高楼了。如今，随着其顶部最后部分建设的完成，达到了2073英尺的最高点。

Under construction for nearly six years, at a reported cost of $4.2billion, theShanghai Central Tower completes a triad of skyscrapers that now loom over thehorizon of the world's most populous city.

Over its 121-storeys the building willinclude offices, shops, public spaces and a 320-room Four Season Hotel thatwill be the highest in the world.


总共121层，这座建筑将包括办公室，商店，公共空间，以及320个房间的四季酒店（因此也将成为世界上最高的酒店）。

Its completion will further the Chinese government's ambition to make a globalfinancial centre in Shanghai, which is already the world's busiest containerport and the gateway to China's heavy industries.


这座大厦的建成将有助于实现中国政府要把上海建设成全球金融中心的目标，而上海已经成为世界上最繁忙的集装箱港口，而且也是通往中国重工业基地的大门。


At its topping out ceremony last year,principal architect Jun Xia said the Central Tower and its sisters, the Jin MaoTower and the Shanghai World Financial Centre, 'will serve as a stunningrepresentation of our past, our present and China’s boundless future.'


在去年的竣工仪式上，首席建筑师骏侠说中心塔及其两个姐妹楼金贸大厦和上海金融中心“将成为我们过去，现在和中国无限未来的杰出代表。”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Western regions to enhance links with train system - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn


*China to build more LNG tankers in high-tech push| Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*RMB makes Australian debut*

A yuan clearing system, jointly developed between the Bank of China and the AustralianSecurities Exchange, has made the yuan, the first foreign currency in Australia's local clearingsystem.

The launch is a crucial step forward for the currency, creating easier bilateral trade andinvestment cooperation between the countries and promoting the development of an offshoreyuan market in Australia, said the bank.

The bank's Sydney branch is the first Chinese financial institution in Australia and the onlyone with a full banking license in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Nation edges toward ending State monopoly on oil*

China is inching closer to ending the State monopoly in the oil sector after it allowed a Xinjiang-based private energy firm to import crude oil, industry sources said on Wednesday.

Guanghui Energy Co Ltd, the largest private firm in Xinjiang, with a wide range of businesses covering energy,vehicles and real estate, has got the green light from the State Council, China's cabinet, to import crude oil, the China Business News reported on Tuesday quoting an unnamed company official.

The energy firm, which is the only non State-owned company in China with upstream oil and gas assets, is also seeking oil exploration rights to fully enhance its oil production chain.

A spokesman of the Xinjiang-based company, however,declined to comment on the issue.

Before 2011, China had been gradually increasing the amount of non-State imports to serve the few refineries that are not controlled by China's two State-owned refining giants.

"China is moving toward a milestone as the permission given to the Xinjiang-based company enables it to import crude oil directly from its overseas fields and also refine it in oil refineries not owned by the two oil majors - China National Petroleum Corp, or PetroChina, and Sinopec Group. What this means is that Guanghui Energy will now have more say in the upstream industry," said Yan Pengfei, asenior analyst at the industry services department of Guan Tong Futures Co Ltd.

The crude oil license of the gas and property conglomerate is mainly for its oil and gas fields in Central Asia, experts said.

In 2009, Guanghui Energy purchased a 49 percent stake in Kazakhstan's Tarbagatay Munai LLP for about 303 million yuan ($48.6 million) to develop an oil and gas field covering about 8,300 sq m in eastern Kazakhstan.

TBM, which owns the rights to resources near Lake Zaysan, has crude oil resources of about1.1 billion tons and is ready to supply feed gas to an LNG plant in north Xinjiang's Jeminay County, Guanghui Energy said.

The move is also part of a broader policy reform that the cabinet put out in late May aimed at encouraging privatec apital in fields such as the infrastructure, telecom and oil and gas sectors.

"It is just the first step in further freeing up the crude oil import market to smaller and private energy players, as China prepares to welcome more privately run enterprises to compete with oil giants and optimize allocation ofresources," said Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University,

China has fixed the 2014 crude oil import quota for non State-owned companies at 29.1 million metric tons. It also said that companies seeking crude licenses must have registered capital of at least 50 million yuan and access to crude receiving berths and storage facilities of at least 200,000 cubic meters.

Currently, about 30 non-State oil traders are qualified to apply for the crude oil quota, earlier reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

yusheng said:


> world's second tallest building reaching its peak at 2,037ft (so don't dropanything!)
> 
> With a cheer, a wave and a peace sign,these construction workers are putting the finishing touches to what has beenhailed a symbol of 'China's boundless future'.
> 
> 欢呼，招手，摆胜利手势，这些工人总算是完成了号称象征着“中国无限未来”的建筑的收尾工作。
> 
> 
> Secured with safety ropes and harnesses,they sit astride the final truss on the top of what will be the world'ssecond-tallest skyscraper.
> 
> 
> 在安全绳和安全带的保护下，他们跨坐在这座即将成为世界第二高楼的顶部构架上。
> 
> 
> Topped out exactly a year ago, the ShanghaiCentral Tower is already China's tallest tower. But its position was cementedtoday as the last part of its roof was secured, bringing it to its full heightof 2,073ft.
> 
> 
> 而就在一年前的竣工仪式上，这座上海中心塔就已经是中国第一高楼了。如今，随着其顶部最后部分建设的完成，达到了2073英尺的最高点。
> 
> Under construction for nearly six years, at a reported cost of $4.2billion, theShanghai Central Tower completes a triad of skyscrapers that now loom over thehorizon of the world's most populous city.
> 
> Over its 121-storeys the building willinclude offices, shops, public spaces and a 320-room Four Season Hotel thatwill be the highest in the world.
> 
> 
> 总共121层，这座建筑将包括办公室，商店，公共空间，以及320个房间的四季酒店（因此也将成为世界上最高的酒店）。
> 
> Its completion will further the Chinese government's ambition to make a globalfinancial centre in Shanghai, which is already the world's busiest containerport and the gateway to China's heavy industries.
> 
> 
> 这座大厦的建成将有助于实现中国政府要把上海建设成全球金融中心的目标，而上海已经成为世界上最繁忙的集装箱港口，而且也是通往中国重工业基地的大门。
> 
> 
> At its topping out ceremony last year,principal architect Jun Xia said the Central Tower and its sisters, the Jin MaoTower and the Shanghai World Financial Centre, 'will serve as a stunningrepresentation of our past, our present and China’s boundless future.'
> 
> 
> 在去年的竣工仪式上，首席建筑师骏侠说中心塔及其两个姐妹楼金贸大厦和上海金融中心“将成为我们过去，现在和中国无限未来的杰出代表。”
> View attachment 42054
> View attachment 42055
> View attachment 42056
> View attachment 42057
> View attachment 42058
> View attachment 42059
> View attachment 42060





My number 1/favorite city in Asia.
Huh..but the article says Shanghia is the worlds most populous city? i thought that title belongs to my second best city in Asia: Tokyo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

^ Depends on what you call a City I guess. Tokyo proper has about 12m inhabitants I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Shanghai International Shipping Center - Yangshang Deepwater Harbor
It is constructed with beams and slabs supported on piles in a total length of 1,600m at the first phase, consists of 5 container berths accommodating the sixth-generation container carriers, The harbor district covers 1.7km2 of land. The approach channel is dredged for a distance of 10.43km.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

Click to view the full-size infographic in high resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Buildings shaped like numbers*

**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to Build 50 Coal Gasification Facilities

August 6, 2014
*
*China plans to build 50 coal gasification plants in less populated northwestern parts of the country, using the gas produced to generate electricity in the more populated areas, where smog is prevalent. Two coal gasification pilot plants have been built, three more are under construction, and 16 have been approved for construction, while the rest are in various planning stages. Eighty percent of the 50 plants are to be located in northwest China, in the provinces or regions of Xinjiang, western Inner Mongolia, Ningxia and Gansu. [1]*

*These plants are part of China’s plan to alleviate air pollution in its smoggiest cities by reducing coal use in these areas by 2017, instead using gas from coal produced miles away. According to the Chinese state-owned power companies, these plants are considered “clean energy” or “new energy.” To achieve cleaner air in the cities through gasification, net carbon dioxide emissions will increase, while water scarcity may result from a gasification process that uses a great deal of water.*

*China to Build 50 Coal Gasification Facilities*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's machinery sector picks up *

China's machinery industry continued to recover with rising profitability in the first half of 2014 following moderate growth last year, according to a report released on Tuesday.

*The report, issued by the China Machinery Industry Federation (CMIF), said aggregate profits across the sector increased 19.6 percent to 715.3 billion yuan (115.9 billion U.S. dollars) for the first six months of 2014 compared with an average 15.6-percent growth in the whole of 2013.*

Following the increased growth rate, the federation raised its profit growth forecast for 2014 to 15 percent from a 12 percent forecast made in February.

*The CMIF's vice president Chen Bin attributed the increased performance to lower energy and raw material prices and increased added value, thanks to the innovations made by China's machine makers.*

According to the report, technology breakthroughs put Chinese enterprises in a favorable position when doing business with foreign partners.

*From January to June, trade surplus in the machinery sector rose to 35.8 billion U.S. dollars as more high-end machines were sold to overseas markets.*

Despite these improvements, the CMIF report cautioned that difficulties still linger.

Sluggish domestic demand is pushing lower prices and stockpiling of products. High financing costs and account receivables are also burdening China's machine makers.

The development of the machinery industry is crucial to a country's manufacturing sector. China's machine makers had a strong decade from 2001 with rapidly expanding revenues. But the development then decelerated due to an economic slowdown, overcapacity and uncompetitive products. h "Generally speaking, the machinery sector is improving. But enterprises should brace themselves for future uncertainties as prospects are not solid enough," said Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

I promised to pull back on my Chinese economy posts, but this one is such a good snapshot of the current situation, I felt it would be fitting as my last economy post. This article does a thorough job of quantifying the current challenges. And as usual, let me qualify that I sincerely hope the worst case scenario doesn't play out, as it would inevitably cause the US economy to crash as well.

News In Charts: The Sweet And The Sour Taste Of Policy Stimulus | Alpha Now | Thomson Reuters

*NEWS IN CHARTS: THE SWEET AND THE SOUR TASTE OF POLICY STIMULUS*
August 7th, 2014 _by_ Fathom Consulting

*Four months ago, when we published our previous Global Economic and Markets Outlook ‘Big Trouble in Little China’ – China’s economic slowdown was plain to see. Output had risen by just 1.5% in the first quarter of the year, and that was the slowest rate of expansion in two years. Had the economy continued to grow at this rate through the remainder of 2014, growth for the year as a whole would have been just 6.8% – some way short of the government’s official target. It seemed inevitable that policy makers would engage in further stimulus. And they did, as we set out below. What was in doubt was whether the authorities would act quickly enough to prevent China’s mounting NPL problem from spreading rapidly through China’s banks and shadow banks. And here, the jury is still out.*

*Government spending up. Credit up.*

China’s ambitious reform agenda has been side-lined in recent months, with policy makers focused instead on stimulating the economy with yet more largely wasteful government expenditure. The purse strings have been loosened again.






Refresh Chart Edit Chart

Monetary tools have been deployed too. In the twelve months to June, total social financing (or TSF), a measure of the total amount of credit offered to non-state entities, hit a nine-month high. And China’s banking regulator has also lent a hand. On 28th July it was announced that the method for calculating banks’ loan-to-deposit ratios is set to change. This will facilitate yet more lending, as it allows banks to lend more without breaching the 75% threshold currently in place under Chinese law.






Refresh Chart Edit Chart

*It is working – for now*

The HSBC manufacturing PMI was stuck below 50.0 throughout the first quarter of 2014. However, in June it climbed above 50.0, and in July it hit an 18-month high of 51.7. In contrast to the situation three months ago, China is no longer at the bottom of the global ‘PMI’ league table.






Refresh Chart Edit Chart






Refresh Chart Edit Chart

In the four-quarters to 2014 Q2, China’s economy expanded by 7.5%, in line with the government’s official target for the calendar year as a whole, and 0.1 percentage points stronger than the equivalent figure for Q1. Growth is, of course, still a long way below the average annual rate of more than 10% seen during the previous decade.






Refresh Chart Edit Chart

*But massive overinvestment …*

As we set out in ‘Big Trouble in Little China’, China has built up a vast amount of excess productive capacity. Since China joined the WTO in 2001, its ratio of investment to GDP has climbed from 35% to almost 50%. A good portion of this rise occurred in the aftermath of the financial crisis. Faced with a reduction in external demand for its goods and services, China ought to have raised domestic demand by encouraging more household expenditure. Instead it increased its productive potential still further.






Refresh Chart Edit Chart

China’s property markets provide just one illustration of the degree of overinvestment that has taken place. The quantity of vacant floor space in China has ballooned in recent years – in May commercial and residential space ‘waiting for sale’ exceeded 500 million square meters. This is feeding through to prices. In both May and June a typical new home in China’s largest cities sold for less than it did the previous month.











Refresh Chart Edit Chart

*… implies a massive non-performing loan problem*

The China Banking Regulator Commission estimates that non-performing loans (NPLs) held by the country’s ten biggest banks amounted to some 1% of GDP at the end of last year. We have long doubted these official statistics, and so four months ago we put together some of our own.

A loan made to a company for the purposes of investment will turn bad whenever the project that it is used to finance fails to earn a return that is sufficient to cover the interest cost. In that regard investment returns, both on average and across companies, are a key determinant of the magnitude of a country’s non‐performing loan problem. Under fairly standard assumptions about production technology the returns to investment, measured by the marginal product of capital, are proportional to the inverse of the capital / output ratio. In other words, as capital rises relative to output, the returns to investment fall. But not all projects earn the average return – some do better and some do worse.

We calibrate our model of China’s non-performing loan problem using the experience of Japan through the 1990s and into the 2000s. By comparing the average marginal product of capital in Japan with both the cost of finance in that economy and the quantity of non-performing loans, we can obtain an estimate of the variability of investment returns around the average. If the variability of returns in China is the same as that in Japan – and we have no grounds to believe that it would be substantially higher or substantially lower – then we estimate that, following a reduction in the average marginal product of capital from 8% to 4%, the stock of non-performing loans in China has more than doubled as a share of GDP from 8% in 2008 to 17% in 2013 – much higher than the official 1% estimate.






In its latest Annual Report, the BIS draws conclusions that are very similar to our own. It finds that China is now the world’s most over-leveraged economy, and that the ratio of private sector debt to GDP needs to fall by more than half in order that debt-servicing costs become manageable.

*Creaking at the seams?*

The steady drip, drip, drip of bad news coming from China’s troubled financial sector seems to be gathering pace. At the start of July, a Chinese trust fund announced that one of its Wealth Management Products, the $200 million ‘Credit Equals Gold #2’, may face trouble making payments after a Shanxi coal mining company defaulted. The company did indeed miss the payment and the product’s maturity was extended by 15 months in the hope that enough cash could be raised through a fire sale in order to repay investors. Moreover, in July ‘Huatong Road & Bridge Group Co Ltd’ announced that it was in danger of failing to repay the principal on a maturing one-year bond issue. Just one week later it ‘found’ the RMB 400 million needed to avoid default, while declining to name the mystery benefactor. Finally, last week it was reported that China’s banking regulator had encouraged governments in five provinces, including Shanghai, to set up asset management companies to buy up bad loans from troubled lenders.

Viewed in isolation, these announcements are innocuous enough. Taken together, however, there are perhaps echoes of the early warnings signs received in the run-up to the collapse of Lehman Brothers bank in late 2008. The Chinese authorities are almost certainly intervening behind the scenes in an attempt to prevent contagion. But it is too early to say whether they will be successful. By turning on the monetary and fiscal taps, China’s policy makers succeeded in generating a modest rebound in activity through the second quarter. But the risk of a hard landing in China has not gone away. And while China continues to rely on the old methods of monetary and fiscal largesse to kick-start the economy, the greater those risks will become.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

This Yankee guy is a complete fool. 

Chinese economy needs more investment especially in infrastructure. There is no such thing as growing an economy by consumption. Consumption does not create wealth. Consumption is the result of investment. Therefore there is no such thing as 'over investment'.

Western propaganda mouthpieces want to tell China to slow down investment to collapse the Chinese economy. If Investment slows, the entire economy will come to a halt.

Investment in factories, infrastructure, property is the life blood of the economy. China has massive savings which means high investment levels are needed to grow the economy. Only when investment is high does the economy grow. 

What China needs is more investment, not less.

High growth in investment leads to more wealth created through high GDP growth which automatically leads to higher consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BASF starts work on R&D center in Shanghai*

By Chen Qide in Shanghai (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2014-08-07 15:37

BASF, the world's leading chemical company, broke ground on Wednesday on the second phase of its innovation campus at the Pudong site in Shanghai in order to support its growth industries in Asia Pacific.

The 90-million-euro ($123 million) expansion consists of an additional regional research and development building and auxiliary facilities and it will be completed by the end of 2015, said Andreas Kreimeyer, member of the Board of Executive Directors of BASF SE.

"The expansion will reinforce BASF's commitment to globalizing its R&D activities and capturing growth opportunities in China and Asia Pacific," Kreimeyer said.

He said by 2020, around 25 percent of BASF's R&D employees will be located in Asia Pacific.

The innovation campus, BASF's most important R&D center in the region, is expected to become one of its largest R&D sites outside of Germany. With the expansion, BASF's regional research capabilities will be further strengthened, said Kreimeyer, also research executive director of BASF.

"The campus has proven to be an effective platform that not only responds quickly to market needs in China and Asia Pacific, but also connects BASF with the science community in Asia Pacific," said Martin Brudermuller, vice chairman of the Board of Executive Directors of BASF SE.

Eighteen months after its inauguration, the campus has strengthened BASF's position as the preferred innovation partner for customers in the region. Leveraging local market insights and BASF's strong global R&D network, the teams focus on innovative solutions to address the market needs in various industries across the region, he said.

In Asia, in addition to the campus in Shanghai, BASF also has R&D centers in Japan, Singapore and Korea. An Innovation Campus in India is also planned, he added.

BASF increased global spending on research and development to 1.8 billion euros in 2013, with around 10,650 scientists and researchers working in 3,000 research projects. With 1,300 patents filed last year and about 151,000 registrations and intellectual property rights worldwide, BASF is at the top of the global Patent Asset Index for the fifth time in succession.

BASF starts work on R&D center in Shanghai - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's July trade surplus blows past estimates*

*1 Hour Ago CNBC.com*

*



*
*STR | AFP | Getty Images*
*Containers waiting to be transported in Qingdao port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong province.*

*China delivered a strong set of trade data on Friday, helping to temper losses in Asian stock markets spooked by escalating Middle East tensions.*

*The country's exports jumped 14.5 percent in July from the year-ago period, official data showed, much better than a Reuters forecast for a 7.5 percent increase and after climbing 7.2 percent in June.*

*Imports fell an annual 1.6 percent, compared with expectations of a 3 percent rise and following the 5.5 percent gain in June.*

*This pushed trade surplus to a record high of $47.3 billion in July, blowing past the $27 billion target and up from $31.5 billion in June.*

*The Australian dollar pared losses after hitting a two-month low earlier in the session on news that U.S. has authorized air strikes in Iraq. Shanghai stocks rose 0.1 percent after trading in negative territory for most of the session.*

*The trade reading is the latest batch of positive news on China's economy, which grew 7.5 percent in the second quarter from 7.4 percent in the first quarter, thanks to a burst of stimulus measures from Beijing to support growth.*

*According to Chi Lo, senior economist of Greater China at BNP Investment Partners, while exports will increasingly become less important to China's economy, the switch to a focus on consumption remains patchy.*

*"The export sector is not going to be playing a major role in driving Chinese growth. The Chinese economy has rebalanced from export-led to domestic-led. The thing is domestic-led still is investment and the switch to consumption has to be done and that is the difficult part," Chi said.*

*China's July trade surplus blows past estimates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> This Yankee guy is a complete fool.
> 
> Chinese economy needs more investment especially in infrastructure. There is no such thing as growing an economy by consumption. Consumption does not create wealth. Consumption is the result of investment. Therefore there is no such thing as 'over investment'.
> 
> Western propaganda mouthpieces want to tell China to slow down investment to collapse the Chinese economy. If Investment slows, the entire economy will come to a halt.
> 
> Investment in factories, infrastructure, property is the life blood of the economy. China has massive savings which means high investment levels are needed to grow the economy. Only when investment is high does the economy grow.
> 
> What China needs is more investment, not less.
> 
> High growth in investment leads to more wealth created through high GDP growth which automatically leads to higher consumption.



Indeed. Investment (R&D, infrastructure, social security etc.) is the key for a country with large segments of society still hoping to achieve a middle income status.

Looks like the Western analysts hope China to cut investment spending and spur consumption with whatever rich and middle class it has. That's the ticket to having slums, greater income inequality and many other social ills.

It is stupid for China not to invest in tangibles (roads, railways, harbors, dams etc) when its economy grows, trade generates huge surpluses, and unemployment remains at an acceptable rate despite millions of new graduates joining the workforce.

Consumption should not be particularly encouraged; but follow its own course -- with wealth, consumption will follow. But traditional saving culture of the Chinese society is not necessarily a bad thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

TaiShang said:


> Indeed. Investment (R&D, infrastructure, social security etc.) is the key for a country with large segments of society still hoping to achieve a middle income status.
> 
> Looks like the Western analysts hope China to cut investment spending and spur consumption with whatever rich and middle class it has. That's the ticket to having slums, greater income inequality and many other social ills.
> 
> It is stupid for China not to invest in tangibles (roads, railways, harbors, dams etc) when its economy grows, trade generates huge surpluses, and unemployment remains at an acceptable rate despite millions of new graduates joining the workforce.
> 
> Consumption should not be particularly encouraged; but follow its own course -- with wealth, consumption will follow. But traditional saving culture of the Chinese society is not necessarily a bad thing.



100% true. 
Ignore these Yankees and their 'advise' to China. Taking 'advise' from the Yankees is like taking advise from an 'F' student.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

9.33-pct return for China's sovereign wealth fund 

China Investment Corp.(CIC), the country's sovereign wealth fund, had a net return of 9.33 percent on its overseas investment in 2013, the company said in a report on Friday.

The fund's return rate declined slightly from 10.6 percent in 2012, but is still much better than its 4.3-percent loss in 2011.

The cumulative annualized net return has stood at 5.7 percent since the CIC's inception in 2007, according to the report.

The CIC was founded with initial capital of 200 billion U.S. dollars and aims to manage China's massive foreign exchange reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lux de Veritas

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/09/w...-to-high-speed-rail-to-expand-reach.html?_r=1

A favorite export from China to its neighbors these days are high-speed rail lines designed to make trade routes in the vast stretches of Asia more accessible and fortify Chinese dreams of turning its southern reaches into the capital of mainland Southeast Asia.

But not everyone wants to be bound so close.

A rail project that would pass through the mountains of northeast Myanmar to the coastal plains on the Indian Ocean would give China a shortcut to the Middle East and Europe. For China, the strategic importance of the proposed line can barely be overstated: The route would provide an alternate to the longer and increasingly contentious trip through the South China Sea.

However, the Myanmar government viewed the project as a one-sided proposition and put it on the back burner last month, allowing a memorandum of understanding to lapse. It gave no timeline for when it might reconsider.

“If the project is to be resumed, another memorandum has to be signed,” Ye Htut, the minister of information, said in a telephone interview, “and we have many things to think about before we might do that.”

It is the second major Chinese project to be suspended in Myanmar, once an unquestioning client of China, since a nominally civilian government took over there three years ago, setting off a tussle for influence in the country between China and the United States and its allies. In 2011, soon after the new government took office, construction of the Chinese-financed Myitsone hydroelectric dam at the headwaters of the Irrawaddy River was suspended.

The latest setback in Myanmar was not all bad news for China. With considerable gusto, the new junta in Thailand gave approval on Aug. 1 for two Chinese high-speed rail projects that had been shelved because of financing difficulties under the previous government. The head of the junta, Gen. Prayuth Chan-ocha, announced the revival of plans that call for more than 620 miles of rail links from Thailand to Kunming, the capital of Yunnan province, by 2021.

In all, China wants to build thousands of miles of track that will loop through Laos, Cambodia, Thailand and Malaysia and head south to Singapore as part of a grand trans-Asian rail accord signed by nearly 20 Asian countries in 2006.

“When the people of the mainland countries soon find through the convenience of high-speed rail that Kunming is their closest neighbor but a few hours away, the Yunnan capital will eventually become, in effect, the capital of mainland Southeast Asia,” said Geoff Wade, a visiting fellow at the College of Asia and the Pacific at the Australian National University.

The gravitational pull of Southeast Asia toward China through its well-developed and relatively inexpensive high-speed rail technology was almost inevitable, despite opposition in some places, Mr. Wade said.

China’s powerful prime minister, Li Keqiang, serves as chief salesman, showing off exhibits of Chinese-made high-speed tracks and trains wherever he travels in the region. He pitched them to Quentin Bryce, then the governor general of Australia, when she visited Beijing last year, even though Australia, ever more economically tied to China, is a rich country.

In Myanmar, the rail project was designed to run close to two Chinese-built pipelines for oil and gas that were completed last year, despite widespread opposition from farmers living along the route. Residents and “social organizations” were also opposed to the railway, Myint Wai, the manager of the ministry of rail transportation, said last month.

Resentment against China is widespread in Myanmar, and the grass-roots discontent about the rail project was of great concern to the military junta because the generals who retain seats in Parliament face elections in 2015, Myanmar media reports said.

“China has not been the flavor of the month for some time,” said Thant Myint-U, a Myanmar historian.

Investment from China has dropped since the height of its influence under the junta, but China remains Myanmar’s top investor, according to Myanmar government figures. And the growth of Chinese exports, which results in a flood of cheap consumer goods, continues to explode, up by more than 50 percent since 2011.

The fear of Chinese domination is pervasive. “The China railway project is a national security issue,” said U Than Htut Aung, the chief executive of Eleven Media, a group that publishes newspapers that have campaigned against the project. “Through the Sino-Myanmar railway, China can easily access the Indian Ocean, and Myanmar’s security would be threatened. Because of the rail, Myanmar could become a second Crimea.”

Japan, concerned about the economic strength of its archrival, China, across Southeast Asia, is presenting itself as an alternative benefactor. It has increased its investment in the region and targeted Myanmar with its largess, particularly in the rail projects that are so dear to China.

Japan recently won the contract to upgrade a track, built more than a century ago, from Yangon, Myanmar’s commercial capital, to Mandalay, a job that China was originally scheduled to do. Japan has also offered to modernize Yangon’s decaying urban transit system.

Still, the Chinese have not given up. The Chinese ambassador to Myanmar, Yang Houlan, said at a recent news conference in Yangon that even though the memorandum of understanding on the rail project had expired, China was ready to work with Myanmar at any time.

So confident is China that Myanmar will eventually sign up for the project, plans are going ahead to gouge an 18-mile rail tunnel out of the rugged Gaoligong Mountains that straddle the border with Myanmar and serve as the entry point to Yunnan Province and Kunming.

The engineering challenge of constructing the tunnel through the mountain range is similar to building on the permafrost in Tibet, said Wang Mengshu, a tunnel expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Myanmar will inevitably come to its senses and agree to the Chinese railway, said Zhu Zhenming, a professor at the Yunnan Academy of Social Sciences, and an expert on Southeast Asia, for the simple reason that it will serve as a conduit for even more Chinese goods on the Myanmar market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United westand

Do they mean, Myanmar prefer to work with Japan ?


----------



## BuddhaPalm

We are successfully making them compete for Chinese favors. If Burma does not want, then Thailand wants. If Vietnam does not want, then Laos and Cambodia want.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United westand

BuddhaPalm said:


> We are successfully making them compete for Chinese favors. If Burma does not want, then Thailand wants. If Vietnam does not want, then Laos and Cambodia want.


 
If Myanmar and Thailand don't want, then there's no exit to Indian Ocean ...


----------



## United westand

I heard a top chief of China custom in Qingdao, just died in a suicide.
Could you share the reports from China about that ? cause someone told that related to bad debt in China.


----------



## TaiShang

United westand said:


> I heard a top chief of China custom in Qingdao, just died in a suicide.
> Could you share the reports from China about that ? cause someone told that related to bad debt in China.



Hi BoQ77. You can search the web rather than relying on hearsay. 

We hear so many things each day from someone but not necessarily share every piece of crap here.

By the way, have you been banned for good (permanently）？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United westand

United westand said:


> I heard a top chief of China custom in Qingdao, just died in a suicide.
> Could you share the reports from China about that ? cause someone told that related to bad debt in China.


 
This is the source.
-----------------
*Chinese police investigate death of senior Qingdao port customs officer*
By Fayen Wong_,_Reuters

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Chinese police are investigating the death from unnatural causes of the deputy commissioner of customs at Qingdao port which is under investigation for alleged commodity financing fraud, state news agency Xinhua said on Thursday.
Xinhua said Qingdao Customs Deputy Commissioner Bian Peiquan died on Aug. 5. It did not give any further details.

Global banks including HSBC and Standard Chartered have launched legal action since Chinese authorities started a probe into whether the firm at the center of the allegations, Decheng Mining, *used fake warehouse receipts to obtain multiple loans at Qingdao port*. Decheng Mining has not commented on the case.

(Reporting by Fayen Wong and Polly Yam; Editing by Paul Tait, Ed Davies and Michael Perry)


----------



## Raphael

Myanmar one's selling point is that they are a Chinese bridgehead to the Indian Ocean. If they cannot even capitalize on this one strength, then they are doomed to languish in poverty forever. I would hope that they come to their senses sooner or later .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Raphael said:


> Myanmar one's selling point is that they are a Chinese bridgehead to the Indian Ocean. If they cannot even capitalize on this one strength, then they are doomed to languish in poverty forever. I would hope that they come to their senses sooner or later .



nah, Myanmar just has come to their sanity after a long black out


----------



## Raphael

madokafc said:


> nah, Myanmar just has come to their sanity after a long black out



They never left their blackout. Last I checked, they still have the same GDP/capita as their smaller, more-populated neighbor Bangladesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United westand

Raphael said:


> They never left their blackout. Last I checked, they still have the same GDP/capita as their smaller, more-populated neighbor Bangladesh .


 
It takes time, from now, they would grow rapidly.


----------



## cirr

*Well，not quite yet。But they have to be and will be。Watch out for 2020.*

*Now even ‘semiconductors’ are Made in China*

2014/08/11 By Ryu Gyeong-dong

“Now it’s ‘semiconductor.’”

China is all out to raise the semiconductor industry. According to Nihon Geizai Shimbun on August 10, SMIC, No. 1 semiconductor company in China, decided to go into the state-of-the-art LSI (large-scale integrated circuit) business for smartphone. The Chinese government will merge No. 2 and 3 LSI developers by force.

China is nicknamed the ‘factory to the world,’ but has imported most of the semiconductors that determine the performance of various industrial products.

Accordingly, the Chinese government and the Communist Party are providing omnidirectional support, e.g. raising the semiconductor industry development fund.

Last month, SMIC entered into an agreement with Qualcomm for subcontracted production of system LSI. It will start production next year using the 28nm processing technology. Last May, SMIC decided to develop the 20nm technology together with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Tsinghua University. The company intends to secure the microcircuit technology without relying on foreign technology.

SMIC was founded as China’s semiconductor manufacturer back in 2000. Coming off its slow start, the company generated $5.68 million in net profits in Q2 of 2014 alone, recording the black-ink balance for 9 consecutive quarters.

“Next year the 28nm LSI will drive our growth,” said Tzu-Yin Chiu, CEO of SMIC, in a telephone interview with Nikkei. “To this end, we increased our capital expenditure by 10% to $1.1 billion this year.”

China’s plan to foster the semiconductor industry foreshadows a great change in the global semiconductor market where Korea, the US, Japan and Taiwan are the key players.

The State Council of China announced the ‘National IC Industry Development Guideline’ last June, and set the sales goal of the Chinese semiconductor industry for next year at CNY 350 billion, up 40% over last year.

According to this guideline, China is planning to raise the ‘national industry investment fund,’ and foster the semiconductor industry by giving tax breaks and expanding government procurement.

The fund will be worth a total of CNY 120 billion (about KRW 20 trillion). Apart from this, local governments are trying hard to foster the semiconductor industry: e.g. Beijing raised a CNY 30 billion fund.

The Chinese government announced a plan to increase the proportion of made-in-China semiconductors to 50% by 2010 back in 2000, but failed. So it is banking heavily on this guideline.

Semiconductors determine the competitveness of various industrial products made in China. For instance, 50-100 state-of-the-art LSI chips are installed in a car. So the Chinese government cannot ignore it anymore.

According to the Chinese Semiconductor Industry Association, the proportion of local semiconductors in China was 38.3% last year. However, this figure includes the semiconductors produced by the plants of foreign manufacturers like Intel in China. According to HIS iSuppli, China’s microprocessing technology is about 2G behind global leaders and the actual supply rate based on purely Chinese capital is less than 20%.

Like this, the low localization ratio is a big burden on the Chinese economy across the board. Last year, China’s semiconductor imports amounted to about $255.7 billion. It is far more than the imports of crude oil. Ranked No. 1 in all import items, the semiconductors is deemed to have the greatest negative influence on the trade balance of China. In particular, considering that China’s crude oil self-sufficiency ratio is higher than 40%, the Chinese government and the Communist Party believe that they must reinforce the competitiveness of the semiconductor industry.

The Xi Jinping leadership thinks that the localization of semiconductors is inevitable for enhancing the level of all manufacturing industries. In particular, to prevent various cyber attacks by the West, including the US, which has become an issue recently, China is trying to increase the safety of IT products by localizing semiconductors.

대한민국 IT포털의 중심! 이티뉴스

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

加油.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pretty cool documentary. China showing some pretty high tech construction skills. I think China will soon be exporting construction workers and structural engineers in the near future.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

IsaacNewton said:


> Pretty cool documentary. China showing some pretty high tech construction skills. I think China will soon be exporting construction workers and structural engineers in the near future.



Press Releases: Thornton Tomasetti Announces Topping Out of Shanghai Tower, China's Tallest Building, After Four Years of Construction

Thornton Tomasetti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gensler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Edison Chen

Shanghai is amazing.


----------



## Cossack25A1

I dunno but I still prefer the skyscraper in Shanghai that looks like a large bottle opener.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IsaacNewton

Cossack25A1 said:


> I dunno but I still prefer the skyscraper in Shanghai that looks like a large bottle opener.



There is a documentary for that also, but it is a bit old (2008).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

I find this to be more intersting, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

United westand said:


> This is the source.
> -----------------
> *Chinese police investigate death of senior Qingdao port customs officer*
> By Fayen Wong_,_Reuters
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Chinese police are investigating the death from unnatural causes of the deputy commissioner of customs at Qingdao port which is under investigation for alleged commodity financing fraud, state news agency Xinhua said on Thursday.
> Xinhua said Qingdao Customs Deputy Commissioner Bian Peiquan died on Aug. 5. It did not give any further details.
> 
> Global banks including HSBC and Standard Chartered have launched legal action since Chinese authorities started a probe into whether the firm at the center of the allegations, Decheng Mining, *used fake warehouse receipts to obtain multiple loans at Qingdao port*. Decheng Mining has not commented on the case.
> 
> (Reporting by Fayen Wong and Polly Yam; Editing by Paul Tait, Ed Davies and Michael Perry)



Hey BoQ77, here's something for you:

*Companies not Biting at Vietnam's "Generous" FDI incentives*

You should post more of your country's failing economically and militarily and focus less on China threads. 

http://www.thanhniennews.com/business/economists-balk-at-vietnams-overlygenerous-fdi-incentives-29422.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

local call these three build 3 sets of kitchen ware. 1. whisk 2. injector 3. bottle opener

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United westand

Means only good news could be posted here ?


----------



## Oriental vs West

Those triple towers look even better than World trade center before 2001


----------



## pher

Cossack25A1 said:


> I dunno but I still prefer the skyscraper in Shanghai that looks like a large bottle opener.


first heard such expression, but very vivid I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

Everyone notice those towers in the back 





Shanghai look beautiful.


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> Everyone notice those towers in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai look beautiful.



While Shanghai tower is taller, the Shanghai World Financial Center stands out more because of distinctive design.


----------



## zxmint

Wow, it seems like some people think every country is as stupid as their own...Cooperate with china=money, against china=no money, very fair deal, very clear answers.


----------



## Echo_419

Raphael said:


> Myanmar one's selling point is that they are a Chinese bridgehead to the Indian Ocean. If they cannot even capitalize on this one strength, then they are doomed to languish in poverty forever. I would hope that they come to their senses sooner or later .



Also they have a lot of Oil & natural Gas deposits there


----------



## Edison Chen

India's Micromax—which didn't exist six years ago—ranks as the country's best-selling cellphone brand.Bloomberg News

NEW DELHI—Indian cellphone makers that made their names undercutting the prices of big global brands such as Samsung Electronics Co. 005930.SE +1.60% and Apple Inc.AAPL +0.28% are now being challenged at their own game as Chinese brands land in India.

Micromax Informatics Ltd. and Karbonn Mobiles came from relative obscurity in India to dominate the world's second-biggest telecommunications market, after China, by the number of handsets sold. But they are stuck in a pricing and features war for Indian buyers of low-cost phones, as Chinese cellphone startups such as Xiaomi Inc., Oppo Mobile Telecommunications Corp. and Gionee Communication Equipment Co. set their sights on Indian consumers who value a product's cost rather than its brand name.

"To counter the competition of Chinese brands, both local handset vendors and foreign brands need to [offer] the existing set of device features at even lower price points," said Tarun Pathak, a telecom analyst at Cyber Media Research.

Cyber Media, based in New Delhi, estimates that Chinese brands have less than a 5% market share right now, but the surge in the market share of previously unknown Indian brands shows how quickly market dominance can change when the South Asian consumer is offered a product at the right price.

In 2008, the top Indian brands had a market share of a little more than 1%, according to data from research firm IDC. That share has now surged to more than 40%.

Micromax—which didn't exist six years ago—dethroned Samsung as the best-selling cellphone brand in India in the second quarter, according to Counterpoint Technology Market Research, a research-and-consulting company based in Hong Kong. With backing from venture-capital firm Sequoia Capital, Micromax has captured the Indian market by offering phones at 30% lower prices than the big global brands and building its name through a nationwide advertising campaign.

Gionee—one of China's larger cellphone makers—wants to pull off the same kind of surge in market share in India. It currently has about a 3% market share, up from 1% last year. "We have been able to take away market share from both multinational companies as well as domestic brands" by offering a range of phones at competitive prices, said Arvind Vohra, India head for Gionee smartphones.

Oppo, another handset maker from China that introduced its own line of cellphones earlier this year, has been ramping up its presence in India, with mobile phones priced as low as 8,990 rupees, or about $150.

"Our pricing is reasonable, giving home-grown brands good competition," said Tom Lu, chief executive of Oppo's India operations.

Cellphone companies are pursuing Indian consumers such as engineering student Shehzaad, who lives in Meerut, a town near Delhi. He says he has always avoided the big global brands to save a few rupees and recently gave up his Micromax phone for a Gionee phone.

"It has more features than Micromax, qualitywise it is better and is much cheaper," said the 20-year-old, who goes by only one name.

The weak spot for the Chinese newcomers is their distribution network in India, where most of the more than 1.2 billion population lives outside of the big cities. One of India's leading low-cost brands, Karbonn Mobiles, for example, already reaches more than 85,000 retail outlets.

The Chinese brands are hoping they can attract consumers using online sales. Selling directly to consumers saves as much as 30% on the cost of a handset, said Xiaomi co-founder Bin Lin.

Xiaomi will be selling through Flipkart Internet Pvt., India's largest online store, while Oppo sells its handset on the Indian version of Amazon, Amazon.in.

Chinese handset companies will also need to build service centers. Indian consumers use their phones for a longer period than their global peers. Any new brands that can't fix broken phones are likely to get a bad reputation.

Oppo already plans to set up more than 200 service centers by next May in India, while Gionee plans to have about 750 places where its phones can be fixed by 2015.

Karbonn Mobiles co-founder Pardeep Jain said he doubts the Chinese companies will be able to catch up with their Indian competition.

"I don't see any threat from them," Mr. Jain said. "If anything happens in the future, we'll also do something to match them."

The Indian companies know that the shortcut to capturing market share in India is to sell their products at a few dollars less than the competition. Still, if necessary, it might be difficult for the Indian brands to undercut the Chinese manufacturers on price.

For example, Gionee's Elife smartphone sells for about the same price as the Micromax Canvas Knight handset, at $330. But the Chinese phone looks like a much better deal because it is lighter and has better picture quality. Gionee also claims that its phone is the slimmest in the world.

"Indian handset vendors definitely need to keep a check on the price," said Karan Thakkar, a telecom analyst at IDC.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/arri...r-in-india-1407493144?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks


----------



## Edison Chen

On taking office last year, President Xi Jinping had a sizeable in-tray of problems to fix — from a slowing economy and worries over debt, to toxic pollution and a dangerous property bubble.

And after last November’s Party Plenum, hopes were raised for an epochal policy overhaul to match Deng Xiaoping’s reforms three decades earlier. Yet so far, President Xi’s big idea appears to be reining in bad behavior. But could this be a reform program in disguise?

The anti-corruption campaign started out as merely curbing government officials’ extravagance through gift-giving and grand banquets. But later it extended far wider and began to net some more unlikely targets, from the foreign drug company GlaxoSmithKline GSK +0.50% UK:GSK +0.22% (accused of bribery) to retired Standing Committee member and former security czar Zhou Yongkang (accused of corruption).

Investors quickly learned not to underestimate this policy shift, as the end of the good life on the state tab hit luxury goods hard. Scottish whisky sales were down 41% last year in China, while Hong Kong has seen trade in watches, jewelry and other high-end products fall by more than a quarter. Fiat SpA’s IT:F +3.36% FIATY +4.04% Ferrari was reportedly forced to close a string of dealerships in China.

Now, with no signs of the corruption campaign abating, it may be possible to argue the moves are part of wider reform.

Rather than an old-fashioned political purge as a new leader takes office, perhaps the graft fight goes hand-in-hand with reforming state-owned enterprises?

One of the big ideas of reform this time around was to introduce more market-based prices and private competition in order to boost efficiency.

But take a step back, and you can see how this would be difficult in practice.

The first problem is the scale of the graft problem: A survey in 2012 by the China Society of Economic Reform estimated that gray income accounts for $1 trillion, or 12% of China’s economy.

Secondly, if you start with a mixture of state and crony capitalism, where bribes and connections determine who gets business, introducing new players may make little difference.

If you don’t first tackle these non-market distortions, bribes will remain a barrier to entry, or just be paid by someone else.

So the priority of this policy is understandable, although the downside risk is that its unpopularity could expose the new leadership to a challenge. Indeed, this was alluded to last week by President Xi, as he was quoted as saying that he had decided to disregard “life and death, as well as reputation, in the combat against corruption.”

One area where the anti-corruption campaign could help in supporting policy rebalancing is in energy.

A policy shift is badly needed to tackle pollution as China seeks to reduce its dependence on coal, which currently accounts for almost three-quarters of its energy mix. This requires China to step up its oil and gas exploration, as well as to look at unconventional resources.

*One reason China has been slow to emulate the U.S. with its shale-gas success, despite China’s own substantial reserves, has been a domestic industry plagued by corruption and rent-seeking behavior.*

*A series of recent arrests targeting graft in the petrochemical industry can be interpreted as a first step towards allowing a more level playing field to encourage investment.*

Meanwhile, as China steps up its offshore energy exploration, a related industry we can expect to get a lift is offshore engineering. China has signaled its intent to be rig builder to the world, and already last year, it has surpassed Singapore as the world’s No. 1 builder of jack-up drilling rigs.

Meanwhile, some other problems in Xi’s in-tray appear to have been left in the “too difficult” or “too dangerous” pile.

Policies aimed at curbing high property prices and levels of debt in the economy also appear to have little support. Dozens of cities have now removed curbs on multiple home purchases, while credit has kept flowing.

The calculation here appears to be that the potential fallout for local authorities’ finances from a weak property market outweighs the wider need for affordable housing. There also seems to be no stomach for the pain that goes with a tightening credit cycle, meaning these potentially serious problems have been kicked down the road for now.

Yet overall, this suggests China’s reform program is unlikely to look like what we might expect in the West — or what the IMF might recommend. It is likely to be somewhat messy, but there are still some parts which could pay dividends. 

China’s anti-corruption drive: Is it reform in disguise? - Craig Stephen's This Week in China - MarketWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

United westand said:


> Means only good news could be posted here ?



No. We have open mind. But we don't allow stupid things to be brought up here, especially by you. I suggest the moderators give you a permanent ban to enter this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

NEW DELHI, Aug 11, 2014 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- ZTE Corporation welcomes the decision by the High Court of Delhi last week in favor of the company in a patent litigation with Vringo Inc. and its subsidiary.

The court lifted an ex-parte temporary injunction against certain ZTE products, including base station controllers based on GSM technology, in the ruling concerning India Patent No. 200572.

A separate litigation in India involving ZTE and Vringo concerning India Patent No. 243980 is ongoing.

ZTE reserves the right to pursue further legal action against Vringo and its subsidiaries in India and other jurisdictions to protect the interests of ZTE and customers. ZTE is committed to defending the company and our subsidiaries against patent-related claims initiated by Vringo entities in litigations in Europe, Asia and South America.

As one of the world’s leading technology innovators, ZTE respects the intellectual property of other companies, having completed dozens of global intellectual property licensing agreements with holders including Ericsson, Siemens, Dolby Laboratories, Qualcomm, and Microsoft.

ZTE is committed to investment in intellectual property and compliance management to safeguard the company’s business operations and commercial interests. In the past five years, ZTE’s research and development spending exceeded RMB 40 billion. As of mid-2014, ZTE has filed applications for more than 53,000 patents globally, with more than 17,000 granted so far.

ZTE retained its global top-2 position in patent applications in the World Intellectual Property Organization’s annual rankings published this year, after being the top-ranked company in each of the previous two years.

SOURCE: ZTE Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s UnionPay set to benefit from West’s sanctions on Russia*

*China’s UnionPay set to benefit from West’s sanctions on Russia





Red Square in Moscow, Russia on June 13 Photo: CFP







Photo: CFP
*


An ancient saying states that when two dogs fight for a bone, a third will run away with it. As such, the escalating conflict between Russia and Western countries is expected to result in closer economic ties between Russia and other countries, especially China.

*There are opportunities in a wide range of sectors, such as energy, telecommunication and aviation. But growing trade volume relies on a well-developed payment system. Therefore, as traditional credit card giants Visa and MasterCard may lose ground amid the conflicts, China's UnionPay payment system is expected to gain ground*.

The US and EU have imposed several rounds of sanctions on Russia so far over Russia's stance on the Ukraine crisis. But it seems that Russia is not likely to budge - on Wednesday it announced economic retaliation measures against Western nations, such as a ban on the import of agricultural goods from Western countries, which may also present an opportunity for Chinese companies.

*As a result of earlier US sanctions, Visa and MasterCard blocked cards issued by Russia's SMP Bank and InvestCapitalBank in April. *

This is not the first time that the two US payment systems had stopped offering services for Russian banks this year. Visa and MasterCard halted services for SMP Bank, InvestCapitalBank and several other Russian banks on March 21, but services for SMP Bank and InvestCapitalBank were resumed several days later.

The halt caused great inconvenience to Russia as it still does not have its own nationwide payment system.

A group of Russian tycoons who are close to Russian President Vladimir Putin were also sanctioned and have been banned from using Visa and MasterCard services. Gennady Timchenko, a Russian billionaire and an ally of Putin, switched to UnionPay after he was sanctioned by the US, Reuters reported on Tuesday.

*Other major payment companies are now ready to take market share away from Visa and MasterCard in Russia. China UnionPay and Japanese payment system JCB are now in talks with leading Russian banks, media reported on Wednesday. *
Seize the opportunityChina UnionPay has stepped up efforts to further tap into the Russian market recently. *UnionPay International, a UnionPay unit focusing on international business, signed agreements in June with Russia's MTS Bank and a local travel association to facilitate the issuance of UnionPay cards in the country and further promote the brand*.

On July 1, UnionPay International signed an agreement with Russia's Orient Express Bank to issue the first UnionPay premium credit card in the country.

The move aims to further move into the high-end credit card market in Russia. Orient Express Bank is one of the leading banks in the Russian Far East region, with its credit card market share ranking in the top 10, according to information on UnionPay International's website.

*The company is expected to issue 2 million UnionPay cards in Russia in the next three years, media reported on July 23, citing the company's Russia representative Fan Jiguang.*
Chinese businessmen and travelers abroad have been the major driving force for UnionPay internationalization before. But "to issue cards in a foreign country means an increasing number of foreigners are now using cards under the UnionPay system," Luo Yuding, a professor at Shanghai University of Finance and Economics, told the Global Times Wednesday.

*"It is quite convenient to withdraw money with UnionPay cards in Russia, but in major shopping malls, UnionPay cards are still not widely accepted,"* Yu Xiaoguang, a 28-year-old Chinese who has been working in Moscow for over two years, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

*UnionPay cards are now accepted by over 100,000 POS terminals and more than 30,000 ATMs in Russia and a total of 45,000 UnionPay cards have been issued in Russia, according to information on the company's website. *

However, Visa and MasterCard together make up around 80 percent of the country's total payment cards, local news portal RIA Novosti reported on June 23.

'Technology support'After Visa and MasterCard stopped processing some Russian transactions in response to US sanctions, Putin announced in March that Russia should build its own national payment system in a bid to limit its exposure to political risks in the financial system.

On July 29, the Russian central bank announced it would create a national payment card system, without using existing structures. The new system is expected to start in 2015 and the first cards will be issued in a year and a half.

*"This also presents an opportunity for UnionPay, as it could seek to provide technology support to Russia," said Luo from Shanghai University of Finance and Economics.*

*As the US and EU have imposed sanctions on Russia, some companies in the country have been moving cash holdings to Asian banks, recent media reports said.*

*Megafon, Russia's second-largest mobile phone operator, said on July 31 that it had converted its foreign currency deposits into rubles and Hong Kong dollars to protect the firm against any further sanctions, Reuters reported.*

"UnionPay's international development should be accompanied by the overseas expansion of Chinese banks," said Xu Hongcai, director of the Department of Information under the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

Xu also said that such changes in Russia could also speed up internationalization of the yuan, the Chinese currency.

Despite the opportunities, Luo noted that UnionPay should pay attention to potential risks. 

"Both Russian laws and laws from the US and the EU should be followed when it makes asset transfers denominated in US dollars or euros," he said.

*Overseas aspiration Founded in 2002, China UnionPay has grown into a sizable payment system that has established a presence in over 140 countries and regions around the world and has issued UnionPay cards in over 30 countries and regions, according to information posted on its website.*

In 2012, UnionPay International was founded to facilitate the company's overseas business.

*Data from China UnionPay in June showed that total global transactions made via UnionPay in 2013 topped 32.3 trillion yuan ($5.25 trillion), ranking second among all payment systems. Visa still led the market with transactions worth 41.7 trillion yuan in 2013, while MasterCard ranks third with 25.1 trillion yuan in transactions.*

But UnionPay's business still mainly relies on the China market. In overseas markets, Visa and MasterCard still account for a much bigger share. 

"It will take time for UnionPay to catch up, but it has great potential," Luo said.


----------



## Raphael

Semiconductors represent one of the final rungs of the electronics industry. Once we master it, we will more or less be able to manufacture any gadget using entirely indigenous components, and the entire global market will be our playground. At that point, the only way we can lose market share is if we willingly offshore the lowest parts of the supply chain to places with cheaper labor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

another startup project from china. this will go very well with the oculus rift and sony's project morpheus

Project PERCEPTION NEURON by Team PERCEPTION / NEURON — Kickstarter


----------



## OrionHunter

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ooh I want one.
> 
> My smartphone is currently a Lenovo, *I might hold on to it until this technology matures a bit more.*


Then you may have to wait till your grand children turn grey.


----------



## Echo_419

qwerrty said:


>



I don't want a laser scanning my damn eye,let's wait & let the technology mature a little bit more



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ooh I want one.
> 
> My smartphone is currently a Lenovo, I might hold on to it until this technology matures a bit more.



In the ad,they say some lasers are gonna scan my eye,don't you think it is a bit dangerous


----------



## zxmint

Echo_419 said:


> I don't want a laser scanning my damn eye,let's wait & let the technology mature a little bit more
> 
> 
> 
> In the ad,they say some lasers are gonna scan my eye,don't you think it is a bit dangerous


It looks a little bit scary to some extend...but I think safety issues must be the most basic points to think of at the very beginning.


----------



## Echo_419

zxmint said:


> It looks a little bit scary to some extend...but I think safety issues must be the most basic points to think of at the very beginning.



I love my eyes man,i am sure you do to so let the product mature a bit & wait for some years


----------



## Oriental vs West

Nice holographic technology but if multiple phone cameras continually track your eye the whole day, it will drain the battery very fast


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members. 




> China will start selling fruit and vegetables directly to Russia, and Baorong company plans to set up a special logistics center in Dongning on the border with Russia’s Far East to do it.
> 
> China to start direct sales of fruit and vegetables to Russia comments, page 9 — RT Business

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edison Chen

*How China’s Trying to Boost Its Economy: ‘Qualitative Easing’*

To describe the nature of China’s current monetary policy and to differentiate from that of the U.S. Fed, one economist has coined a new term: “qualitative easing.”

Professor Willem Buiter, chief economist at Citigroup, came up with the phrase to distinguish the Chinese central bank’s recent moves from the much better-known quantitative easing program by its U.S. counterpart.

Quantitative easing, which was adopted by the Federal Reserve as a powerful weapon to combat the global financial crisis, refers to an unconventional monetary policy to stimulate the economy when standard monetary policy becomes ineffective, especially when short-term interest rates have reached or are close to zero.

A central bank implements quantitative easing by buying specified amounts of financial assets from the market—chiefly U.S. government bonds in Fed’s case—to inject much-needed cash into an otherwise stressed financial system.

According to Mr. Buiter, China’s “qualitative easing,” on the other hand, occurs when a central bank adds riskier assets to its balance sheet without increasing the latter’s size, Citigroup economists wrote in a research note.

In China’s context, such so-called qualitative easing happens when the People’s Bank of China adds riskier assets to its balance sheet—such as by relending to the agriculture sector and small businesses and offering cheap loans for low-return infrastructure projects—while maintaining a normal pace of balance-sheet expansion.

*To revitalize a slowing economy, Beijing in recent months has adopted “mini-stimulus” measures such as loosening credit for rural banks, expanding loans to smaller borrowers and reducing fees and taxes for businesses.*

The purpose of China’s qualitative easing is to provide affordable financing to select sectors, and it reflects Beijing’s intention to dictate interest rates for some sectors, Citigroup’s economists said. They added that while such a policy would also put inflationary pressure on the economy, the impact is less pronounced than the U.S.-style quantitative easing.

The enthusiasm about semantics among economists recently was reawakened after Chinese state media reported that the PBOC had covertly extended 1 trillion yuan ($162 billion) to the China Development Bank under a new lending tool called the Pledged Supplementary Loan, or PSL. The money was meant to help the bank renovate shanty towns across the country as a way to arrest stalling economic momentum. Some economists and investors interpreted the move as a Fed-style quantitative easing and expressed concerns about the unwelcomed, long-term inflationary impact of such a policy.

However, other economists, including Citigroup’s, argue that the PBOC’s balance sheet doesn’t show an exceptional increase in loans to banks, and they say the PBOC may have simply offered a much smaller credit line to the development bank.

*Instead of quantitative easing, “qualitative easing—aimed at lowering the financing cost of the real economy—appears more likely,” they said.*

While it’s linguistically and semantically fashionable to compare Beijing and Washington’s respective QEs, the differentiation also carries implications for understanding and investing in China.

The country’s economy recently has shown signs of a recovery. After falling for much of the year, the yuan has resumed a trend of appreciation, while the country’s long-depressed stock market also has rallied.

“We think improving growth prospects and already-accommodative credit conditions make the talk of [quantitative easing] far-fetched,” Citigroup’s economists wrote.

*The PBOC’s surprise move on July 31 to let the interest rate on a short-term money-market loan to commercial lenders drop for the first time this year was also a clear sign of qualitative easing, whose ultimate purpose is to lower financing costs in the real economy, they said. But at the same time, the PBOC has started withdrawing cash from the financial system, suggesting that the central bank has no appetite to flood the market with liquidity, as the U.S.-style QE typically would do.*

A significant implication of Beijing’s QE is that if the policy transmission in the broader economy turns out to be ineffective, the PBOC may resort to cutting benchmark interest rates directly, arguably the most authentic and powerful form of monetary policy easing.

Despite such a hypothesis and favorable circumstances such as a benign inflation outlook, a sustained rebound of the Chinese economy would make a rate cut less likely, Citigroup’s economists cautioned.

Another slightly negative implication of China’s own QE policy is that it runs counter to Beijing’s effort to gradually liberalize the country’s rigid interest-rate policy.

Artificially depressing financing costs in certain parts of the economy—such as by issuing cheap loans via new tools like the PSL to select sectors—effectively adds another layer of interest rates in the economy, which could further complicate and even handicap the PBOC’s efforts to make its monetary policy more effective in the long run.

_–Shen Hong_

How China’s Trying to Boost Its Economy: ‘Qualitative Easing’ - China Real Time Report - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

And i thought they were Russians best buddies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members.



VN should help their best buddy, by exporting pho

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huaren

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members.



Viets need the support of the US & co. against China, and if they help Russia they might ruin their previous efforts. And considering the fact of being cornered by pretty much the whole developed world, it is quite unlikely for russians to do anything against China in the foreseeable future, certainly not while being cointained themselves. So it is quite easy to understand, 
even the new best pal of the viet - Japan has abandoned all the hard work to build up understanding with the russians and joined with the camp of the "willing" (as it was expected of them).
As things are standing now, China, southern american nations and maybe some southeastasian nations ( local western "allies" like Philippine less likely) will send some supports to the Russians, Indians might do something as well if they are able to and willing. For the viets if they are looking for the best way against China they might as well as to sit this one out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

China's first Robot Restaurant opens in Kunshan, east China's Jiangsu province on Friday, the Yangtze Evening News reports.

The restaurant has a total of 15 robots in heights of 1.2 meters. Each robot costs 40,000 yuan (6500 US dollars).

As doormen, cooks and waiters, the robots can work continuously for eleven hours after a night charge, and are able to use 40 basic language expressions, such as welcoming sentences to customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cyberian

Does China not export any fruits and vegetables already to anyone?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Edison Chen said:


>



機器人餐廳, nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## betonamujin1902

a fresh way to be served, indeed !!!

could the robot run away from pilot black marking line ?
they just bring there, and customers take the dishes ?
how they avoid coming robots ? traffic jam or not ?

interesting


----------



## betonamujin1902

China fruits and vegetables can be "fresh" for months without decay.
And they share the same border with Russia, so they can serve the "fresh" things right away to Russia.

Vietnam fruit and vegetable has no such advantages. Without railway, it takes at least 40-45 days for sea way to Russia, and the route could be blocked in winter.


----------



## Cossack25A1

An interesting development specially this is what many expect in the 21st century.


----------



## ComradeNam

Tons of Tons Chinese fruit flooding into Vietnam for cheap price thus destroy home grown fruits. The Chinese fruits contain poisonous toxic over the limit its allowed. Even when the fruits were banned in Vietnam, the Chinese merchants fake "made in Vietnam " to fool the Vietnamese custom and border.

China sends toxic fruit to Vietnam, ignores request for probe
China sends toxic fruit to Vietnam, ignores request for probe

Unfortunate for Russian have to use fruits from China.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well it could be a BIG order for Pakistani farmers and goods trade with Russia !!!


----------



## cirr

Viets are devoid of gratitude。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members.





terranMarine said:


> And i thought they were Russians best buddies





Edison Chen said:


> VN should help their best buddy, by exporting pho



Vietnam is trying to balance support from the US and Russia at the same time.

India tried that in 1962, and when war came, they asked both the US and Russia for help. What happened? Neither one came. 

That's what you get for trying to get support from both US and Russia at the same time, neither one will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SUPARCO said:


> Does China not export any fruits and vegetables already to anyone?



China is the main source of import of agricultural products for both Japan and South Korea。

As a matter of fact，China accounts for 2/3 of Japanese agricultural imports。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Kunshan has to be one of the richest，if not the richest，county-level city in China。

At 293 billion yuan，its 2013 GDP gives a per head figure of nearly 30000 USD。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cirr said:


> Kunshan has to be one of the richest，if not the richest，county-level city in China。
> 
> At 293 billion yuan，its 2013 GDP gives a per head figure of nearly 30000 USD。



Wow that is nice, that is almost more than us!

Though I can't wait till the day that the whole of China has that kind of GDP per capita. Then even a comparison between China's GDP and America's GDP will become pointless, because our economy will have grown so large that we will be far away from anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Someone import "made in Vietnam" fresh fruit and vegetables into Vietnam from another country, and the Vietnamese custom is fool?
Wah, the Vietnamese custom must have very high IQ.



SUPARCO said:


> Does China not export any fruits and vegetables already to anyone?


I believe Japan and S.Korea import quite a sizeable amount.
Both has a high demand and can pay a higher price because of proximity compare to other suppliers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoTell

Echo_419 said:


> I don't want a laser scanning my damn eye,let's wait & let the technology mature a little bit more
> 
> 
> 
> In the ad,they say some lasers are gonna scan my eye,don't you think it is a bit dangerous


Who said anything about laser??? You are "scanned" by your phone every time you take a photo. The phone simply takes in the pixels of the image. In this case the phone takes 4 images of the eyes at different locations in order to "track" the eye movements, no difference than taking photos. Pretty novel idea if you ask me.



Oriental vs West said:


> Nice holographic technology but if multiple phone cameras continually track your eye the whole day, it will drain the battery very fast



What's consuming the bulk of the energy is lighting up the screen and projecting the holographic image. The cameras themselves barley consume any energy at all. But then again, this is no difference than playing a 3D game on your phone. You better be close to a charger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ComradeNam

None of these techs invented by Chinese. I have seen Holo and eye tracking tech demonstrated before. I just want to see real product make for consumers.


----------



## DoTell

To me what's not clear is how the "eye tracking" technology works. What if someone is wearing glasses, sun glasses? Can it cope with two people looking at the phone simultaneously? Interesting idea I must say, but the eye tracking thing may have physical limitations.



ComradeNam said:


> None of these techs invented by Chinese. I have seen Holo and eye tracking tech demonstrated before. I just want to see real product make for consumers.



Pal, your bar for "invention" might be so high that even Steve Job didnt "invent" anything according to you

Besides the Chinese didnt claim they invented it.


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members.


Yes, China is the top importer of vietnam agro fisheries products. You take the most. I am surprised a bit about the news, Xinhua says the bilateral trades have increased by about 20 per cent this year despite escalating tension.

We export a lot to Russia, too, but the amount is much less.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> Yes, China is the top importer of vietnam agro fisheries products. You take the most. I am surprised a bit about the news, Xinhua says the bilateral trades have increased by about 20 per cent despite escalating tension.



NK is a liability, but they can't survive with us, so good you wanna share this liability for our geopolitics.


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> VN should help their best buddy, by exporting pho


Yes my chinese friend, pho has become a international brand. I think it tastes much better than urine soaked eggs


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> Yes my chinese friend, pho has become a international brand. I think it tastes much better than urine soaked eggs



LOL don't think I never ate pho before. I often eat, but it really sucks, compared to Chinese rice noodles. There is better Vietnam food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

DoTell said:


> Who said anything about laser??? You are "scanned" by your phone every time you take a photo. The phone simply takes in the pixels of the image. In this case the phone takes 4 images of the eyes at different locations in order to "track" the eye movements, no difference than taking photos. Pretty novel idea if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> What's consuming the bulk of the energy is lighting up the screen and projecting the holographic image. The cameras themselves barley consume any energy at all. But then again, this is no difference than playing a 3D game on your phone. You better be close to a charger



Well i will wait a little bit more & let the tech get more mature,i urge you to do the same


----------



## cirr

August 6, 2014 11:07 pm

*Priceline bets $500m on Chinese tourism*

By Shannon Bond in New York

Priceline Group is taking a $500m stake in Ctrip, the Shanghai-based travel booking website, increasing the biggest US online travel agent’s footprint in China's fast-growing tourism market.

*The Connecticut-based company will invest $500m via a convertible bond. It will also gain the right to acquire Ctrip shares on the open market over the next year to build a stake which, combined with the shares convertible under the bond, could be worth up to 10 per cent.*

Ctrip, which listed on Nasdaq in 2003, has a market capitalisation of $8.2bn.

The two companies are also expanding a commercial agreement first struck in 2012 to offer more hotel room inventory to each other’s customers, give Ctrip users access to Priceline’s rental cars and restaurant booking offerings and give Priceline access to Ctrip’s airline and attraction ticket services.

A flood of middle class Chinese tourists armed with higher disposable incomes is spreading across the world and reshaping the global travel market.

“So many Chinese tourists are making their way to Europe. They’re the most noticeable change in global travel,” said Darren Huston, Priceline chief executive. “In five to 10 years they could become the world’s largest travelling population.”

CLSA estimates that by the end of this decade, 200m Chinese tourists will travel outside the country each year and spending on tourism will double.

While in most western countries, 40 to 50 per cent of travel bookings are made online, only 10 to 15 per cent are done so in China, Mr Huston said, offering providers like Priceline a big opportunity.

The US group preferred to partner with Ctrip – a well-known brand with an established business – rather than tackle the market alone, he said.

The deal will allow Priceline to offer travellers outside of China access to Ctrip’s inventory of 100,000 accommodations in the country. “It rounds out the key premise of our success: the broadest selection of booking options,” Mr Huston said.

Ctrip’s revenues jumped 38 per cent to Rmb1.8bn ($292m) in the second quarter but net income fell 36 per cent to Rmb134.9m as expenses rose.

Priceline started in 1997 as a “name your own price” service for hotel, airline, car rental and vacation bookings and became known for quirky television ads featuring Star Trek’s William Shatner.

It overtook rival Expedia in gross bookings in 2013 and has staked out a dominant position in the US by snapping up companies like OpenTable, the restaurant reservation company it bought for $2.6bn in June, and Kayak, the travel search engine it acquired for $1.8bn in 2012.

Priceline’s stock is up nearly 12 per cent this year. Ctrip has gained more than 24 per cent since January.

larsonarchive.com Glype® proxy


----------



## Echo_419

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I thought Vietnam should be the one to do that, since China can't even feed itself according to our PDF Viet members.



How much is the onion production in China.


----------



## tranquilium

SUPARCO said:


> Does China not export any fruits and vegetables already to anyone?



Yes, China is the largest agriculture producer in the world and its agriculture GDP is almost three times as big as the 2nd place. In fact, it is more than the next seven countries combined.

Now, China does import food. Chinese food import comes in three categories: 
The first one is in form of corn, beans. Vast majority of these imports goes to the dairy the business where the high nutrient (comparing to grass) junk corns are used to rise livestock. Alternatively, these crops can also be made into cooking oil.
The second category is income from oversea farms rented by Chinese company. For example, in Brazil and Africa, Chinese company often rent large amount of land to grow crops.
The third category is the politic driven imports. For example, last year there was proposal that China will build high speed rails for Thailand and the payment will be in form of agricultural products.

As far as Russia's needs goes, the only thing it needs and China doesn't have a large supply is dairy products. It is not surprising since Chinese doesn't consume a lot of dairy products. So the Russian may need to talk with Australia or New Zealand for these.



Echo_419 said:


> How much is the onion production in China.



In 2010, China produced 20,817,295 tonnes of onion, equal to the next seven countries combined.

List of countries by onion production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

tranquilium said:


> Yes, China is the largest agriculture producer in the world and its agriculture GDP is almost three times as big as the 2nd place. In fact, it is more than the next seven countries combined.
> 
> Now, China does import food. Chinese food import comes in three categories:
> The first one is in form of corn, beans. Vast majority of these imports goes to the dairy the business where the high nutrient (comparing to grass) junk corns are used to rise livestock. Alternatively, these crops can also be made into cooking oil.
> The second category is income from oversea farms rented by Chinese company. For example, in Brazil and Africa, Chinese company often rent large amount of land to grow crops.
> The third category is the politic driven imports. For example, last year there was proposal that China will build high speed rails for Thailand and the payment will be in form of agricultural products.
> 
> As far as Russia's needs goes, the only thing it needs and China doesn't have a large supply is dairy products. It is not surprising since Chinese doesn't consume a lot of dairy products. So the Russian may need to talk with Australia or New Zealand for these.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2010, China produced 20,817,295 tonnes of onion, equal to the next seven countries combined.
> 
> List of countries by onion production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



We should import some from you guys


----------



## tranquilium

Echo_419 said:


> We should import some from you guys



I do remember that a few month ago India had a problem with onion prices and there was talk about importing onions from China. Though historically India imports very little food and mostly in form of edible oil and fats products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

tranquilium said:


> I do remember that a few month ago India had a problem with onion prices and there was talk about importing onions from China. Though historically India imports very little food and mostly in form of edible oil and fats products.



Onion Prices are very stable now,but you never know.Onion is the core ingredient in almost all of Indian dishes so it is very important.Govts have collapsed over Onion Prices.Pakistan is invading us no problem,China has nuked New Delhi No problem,Onion Prices have gone up,bring down this Traitor Govt.The new govt is reforming the food market & has initiated massive Food related Infra buildup this along with more imports will fix this problem permanently


----------



## cirr

Echo_419 said:


> We should import some from you guys



0.5-1 yuan（8-16 cents）per kilo，depending on location and variety。


----------



## Edison Chen

*China's Huawei shows interest in LatAm*

Latin America is key to Huawei Technologies' future growth, said Manuel Vexler, director of marketing for Huawei North Latin America.

Vexler made the remarks at a press conference held in Panama City on July 30.

The global telecommunications services and solutions provider showed its interest in the Latin American market with the opening in Panama City of its 2nd Information and Communications Technology (ICT) Expo on July 30, which lasted four days.

The expo featured the company's latest developments.

Huawei is now the main provider in its field for regional countries such as Brazil, Argentina, Venezuela, Mexico and Colombia, according to Vexler, and the company hopes to grow between 25 and 30 percent a year in the region.

Vexler said the business sector represented the greatest potential for growth, including small companies, followed by other sectors, such as health.

There was also room to grow in the areas of fiber optics networks, radio and television, as well as telephones and terminals, part of the technology installed for the 2014 Brazil World Cup, added Vexler.

The expo showcases a variety of telecommunications solutions, including broadband and mobile broadband, data center, smart phones, tablets and much more, he said.

As part of the expo, the company also organized a forum on "transcending in the era of digital transformation," which gathered more than 50 representatives from 10 Caribbean technology firms and Huawei experts, who spoke of the fast-changing world of ICT.

During the opening of the expo, Panama's Minister of Trade and Industry, Meliton Arrocha, said the country was proud that Huawei had chosen Panama as the site of its regional Caribbean headquarters.

Brad Xuan, general manager of Huawei Caribbean in Panama, said the company in Panama had the chance to grow above the 18 percent global average of Huawei's other firms, given Panama's economic growth rate.

Huawei's Panama subsidiary, opened in 2008, employs more than 300 people. The company employs some 150,000 people worldwide.

China's Huawei shows interest in LatAm|Latin America|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

The Largest Mega-Yacht Ever Built In China Is Incredibly Luxurious | Business Insider

Pride Mega Yachts used to be called “Pryde,” and before that “Raffles Yacht.” Owned by China International Marine Containers, Pride hopes to join the first rank of the world’s mega-yacht builders, according to MegaYacht News.

pride mega yacht 85m
















pride mega yatch 115m

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

looks Beautiful.... what about interior


----------



## xunzi

Muhammad Omar said:


> looks Beautiful.... what about interior




























I just fall in love with this yacht! HOLY!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

xunzi said:


>



I thought it was presidential suite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Muhammad Omar said:


> looks Beautiful.... what about interior



115 m
PRIDE MEGA YACHTS
85 m
PRIDE MEGA YACHTS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

qwerrty said:


> 115 m
> PRIDE MEGA YACHTS
> 85 m
> PRIDE MEGA YACHTS


Thank You sir


----------



## he-man

Thats a fucking sexy ship


----------



## qwerrty

xunzi said:


> I just fall in love with this yacht! HOLY!



it's yours for only $89.5 million


----------



## danger007

Looks good. ..


----------



## xunzi

qwerrty said:


> it's yours for only $89.5 million


Which one, the 85m or 115m? Where you get the price?


----------



## Informant

Holy Moly good lawwwwwwwwwwwd!


----------



## qwerrty

xunzi said:


> Which one, the 85m or 115m? Where you get the price?


85m version
Illusion: Biggest Yacht Ever Built in China | Yachting Magazine


----------



## Echo_419

xunzi said:


> I just fall in love with this yacht! HOLY!



Damn you rich folks



he-man said:


> Thats a fucking sexy ship



Mera toh isi pe dil agaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

*Property Pile-Up: Which Chinese Provinces Rely Most Heavily on Real Estate?*

Don’t put too many eggs into one basket: That’s Economics 101.

But try telling that to Chinese cities, whose growth in recent years has been powered by investment in the real estate market. Such investments have long been seen as the lowest-hanging fruit for many local governments eager to meet their growth targets.

Now, a new analysis shows just which Chinese provinces have become most reliant on property investment.

Those provinces are Hainan, Guizhou and Yunnan, according to data compiled byChina Business News. Driven mainly by tourism-related demand, property investment takes up 36% of Hainan’s gross domestic product, Guizhou 27% and Yunnan 25%, the paper said.

Chinese authorities aren’t happy about this kind of trend. The central government has said that the country needs to diversify its economic model away from investment-led growth into one that’s driven more by consumption

But unlike large metropolises such as Shanghai and Beijing, the paper said, the economies of these three southern provinces aren’t that sophisticated, hence their greater reliance on tourism-related property development.

In addition to building hotels, property developers in those areas have also been buying land to build vacation homes, the paper said.

Hainan Island, often called China’s Hawaii, is a popular beach destination for Chinese tourists. Hotels there are also known for charging exorbitant prices during the peak seasons. Sanya, Hainan’s southernmost city, has been focused on developing resorts but continues to lack high-grade modern office buildings for leasing, according to a report in June by U.S.-based non-profit research organization the Urban Land Institute.

Meanwhile, many property developers have poured into southwest Yunnan province’s cities of Kunming and Xishuangbanna to build tourism-related projects in recent years, the paper said. The province, which borders Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos, boasts a mild climate that attracts Chinese retirees and those who want to escape the winter cold.

But those provinces experiencing a boom in tourism-related projects aren’t the only ones that excessively rely on the real estate market. Provinces like Fujian, Liaoning and Anhui — which are thought of as having more diversified economies backed by resources and manufacturing — still made it to the top ten list of provinces and municipalities with the highest levels of property investment as a share of GDP. See the full table here:






----------
Hainan is a tourist destination, it lacks other industry but tourism. So whatever it builds. Chongqing and Liaoning are in trouble. Chongqing are rivals of Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin. Chongqing city is developed, but it has so many poor counties. Liaoning is basically famous for its heavy industry. Although Zhejiang is 18%, it still surprises me. I thought Zhejiang was the last province that need real estate industry, since it's the most developed region in east coast and the No.1 most vibrant place for SMEs and financial activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> Hainan is a tourist destination, it lacks other industry but tourism. So whatever it builds. Chongqing and Liaoning are in trouble. Chongqing are rivals of Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin. Chongqing city is developed, but it has so many poor counties. Liaoning is basically famous for its heavy industry. Although Zhejiang is 18%, it still surprises me. *I thought Zhejiang was the last province that need real estate industry, since it's the most developed region in east coast and the No.1 most vibrant place for SMEs and financial activities.*



Golf courses, perhaps?


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Golf courses, perhaps?



Maybe not. Zhejiang is famous for SME entrepreneur and capitalists or speculators. I respect the entrepreneur, but not the speculators, because they drive up the house prices by investing crazily in real estate everywhere in China and even abroad, of course including Zhejiang. After the house prices reached the peak in 2011-2012, they pull out, leaving the followers brankrupted and poor people homeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> Maybe not. Zhejiang is famous for SME entrepreneur and capitalists or speculators. I respect the entrepreneur, but not the capitalists, because they drive up the house prices by investing crazily in real estate everywhere in China and even abroad, of course including Zhejiang. After the house prices reached the peak in 2011-2012, they pull out, leaving the followers brankrupted and poor people homeless.



The frenzy of real estate speculation is definitely a problem. That's why I am disappointed that despite the talk, almost nothing has been done to slow credit growth in the banking system. If the money taps remain open, the speculation will continue.

The Chinese government should encourage these speculators to buy real estate in the US, which will help both of our economies. The Chinese investors are already here, to be sure, but perhaps the Chinese government can be a bit more explicit that further speculation in China's already-hot markets is unwelcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> The frenzy of real estate speculation is definitely a problem. That's why I am disappointed that despite the talk, almost nothing has been done to slow credit growth in the banking system. If the money taps remain open, the speculation will continue.
> 
> The Chinese government should encourage these speculators to buy real estate in the US, which will help both of our economies. The Chinese investors are already here, to be sure, but perhaps the Chinese government can be a bit more explicit that further speculation in China's already-hot markets is unwelcome.



Plus several major cities have lifted the ban of restriction on buying real properties. By the way, they also beared unpredictable losses on the downturn of real property market, I guess they will hesitate to enter this field again. They are smart and hard working people, but too greedy. If there is better investment opportunity, they wouldn't do that.

Some of have invested abroad too, in the Europe, US and UAE.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> Plus several major cities have lifted the ban of restriction on buying real properties. By the way, they also beared unpredictable losses on the downturn of real property market, I guess they will hesitate to enter this field again. They are smart and hard working people, but too greedy. If there is better investment opportunity, they wouldn't do that.
> 
> Some of have invested abroad too, in the Europe, US and UAE.



Investing abroad will become a more viable option when capital controls are lifted and currency convertibility is implemented. This is another reminder for why financial market liberation is important as a prerequisite for rebalancing in the rest of the economy; until capital can flow to more profitable investments, the only choice for most households (and many businesses) is real estate.

I hope this is managed better than our own real estate bubble was, but the continued credit growth and real estate price increases give me pause. The anti-corruption drive is good, but financial sector liberalization should be prioritized right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Investing abroad will become a more viable option when capital controls are lifted and currency convertibility is implemented. This is another reminder for why financial market liberation is important as a prerequisite for rebalancing in the rest of the economy; until capital can flow to more profitable investments, the only choice for most households (and many businesses) is real estate.
> 
> I hope this is managed better than our own real estate bubble was, but the continued credit growth and real estate price increases give me pause. The anti-corruption drive is good, but financial sector liberalization should be prioritized right now.



Partly agree. But the financial market liberation won't come until China's real economy is strong enough, I think. The top priority should be reduce the financing cost as the above article said, and eliminate the anti-market and regulation distortions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dlclong

I do not know whether someone in the background with computer manipulation, 
Anyway, glad to see this news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## betonamujin1902

PLA under heavy investigated because highest ranking officials also related to corruption.

A former No. 2 of the People's Liberation Army is under investigation in China for alleged bribetaking, a Hong Kong-based human rights watchdog said Tuesday.

The Information Center for Human Rights and Democracy said former Central Military Commission Vice Chairman Guo Boxiong is being probed by a special task force of the commission "for allegedly facilitating promotions in exchange for bribes."

If confirmed, Guo would be the second retired vice chairman of the commission to become a major anticorruption target following Xu Caihou, who was expelled from the ruling Communist Party in June for accepting bribes.

The center said that since Xu and Guo shared power over approval of military promotions, both were likely offered bribes.

Guo's son Zhenggang, reportedly a colonel, may also have been recently investigated by military authorities in a graft probe, Hong Kong's Ming Pao Daily has reported.

Since Xi Jinping succeeded Hu Jintao as head of the Communist Party in November 2012, the party has pursued a wide-reaching anticorruption campaign, with targets ranging from low-level functionaries to high-ranking officials.

Xi has also been working to consolidate control over the country's military since replacing Hu as chairman of the Central Military Commission and state president in March 2013.


----------



## Beidou2020

There are 3 areas we need to concentrate on:

Semiconductors.
Semiconductor equipment.
Software.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Raphael said:


> Semiconductors represent one of the final rungs of the electronics industry. Once we master it, we will more or less be able to manufacture any gadget using entirely indigenous components, and the entire global market will be our playground. At that point, the only way we can lose market share is if we willingly offshore the lowest parts of the supply chain to places with cheaper labor.


it is important to improve the military capability


----------



## TaiShang

*CRC pulls plug on gearboxes made by Voith*

*By ZHONG NAN/ZHU WENQIAN (China Daily)*

*




 

A driver enters a train cab for a trial run at the Harmi South Station in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. Railway authorities are putting greater importance on transportation safety as more high-speed rail lines start operations. [Photo/China Daily]
*
*The country's railway operator, China Railway Corp, has asked German machinery manufacturer Voith GmbH to stop providing gearboxes to Chinese trainmakers for safety reasons, China Business News reported on Monday.*

China Business News said a total of 45 technical breakdowns, including cracks and bearing faults, have occurred on Voith's gearboxes on the electric multiple unit trains on high-speed rail lines of Wuhan-Guangzhou, Beijing-Shanghai and Harbin-Dalian after June 2012.

China CNR Corp Ltd installed more than 100 new Voith gearboxes earlier this year but said it found technical problems while operating them.

*Gearboxes are key equipment in the power transmission systems of high-speed trains. Because they are intricately related to driving safety, train manufacturers demand that the products have a high level of accuracy and reliability, as well as sophisticated design technology.*

*Voith's Shanghai gearbox plant was also asked to temporarily halt production, according to the report.*

Neither Voith's global headquarters nor its China branch would respond to media requests for comment. They also declined to answer an e-mail sent by China Daily. CNR was not available for comment on Monday.

Voith, one of Europe's largest family-owned businesses, has more than 40 years of experience in supplying gearboxes to the global market. It also provides them for high-speed trains of Germany's Intercity-Express rail service.

Wang Guiqing, vice-president of the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products, said the chamber is paying close attention to the issue as two member companies－China CNR Corp and CSR Corp, the nation's two largest trainmakers－use German gearboxes to assemble their products. Both also sell trains on the global market.

Wang said the chamber is willing to help the companies seek alternative gearbox suppliers to ensure operational safety and find out the reason for previous malfunctions.

*"Apparently, the CRC's decision on Voith's gearbox products is quite tough for the company," said Zhao Jian, a professor of railway development at Beijing Jiaotong University.*

*"But it will have a series of effects on EMU manufacturing, operation and maintenance. Chinese trainmakers may face difficulties such as work delays or spending time to seek new suppliers, which will affect vehicle delivery schedules."*

Zhao said high-speed trains in China, especially in its southern region, have to pass through many rail tunnels, so foreign rail part suppliers must consider the wind tunnel effect, which can cause cracks in machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*I guess it makes sense not to consume meat products imported from the US. In Taiwan, people abstain from consuming US beef (and others) and it is common for restaurants to put "no US beef" sign on their windows to attract consumers.*

*****

*China halts some US pork imports over feed additive use*
*China Daily*

China has barred pork imports from six US processing plants and six cold storage facilities effective on Wednesday to enforce its ban on the use of a feed additive that promotes lean muscle growth, the US Department of Agriculture said on Tuesday.

China currently requires third party verification that US pork shipped to the country is free of the additive ractopamine, which is sold for hog farm use under the name Paylean.

Pork packing plants now ineligible to export to China include Tyson Foods plants in Perry and Storm Lake, Iowa, along with the company's facility in Logansport, Indiana.

Other processors listed included a Hormel Foods Corp plant in Fremont, Nebraska, Triumph Foods in St Joseph, Missouri. and Quality Pork Processors, Inc in Austin, Minnesota.

Tyson, Hormel and Triumph have not so far replied to requests for comment.

In 2013, US pork exports to China totaled 312,138 tons, valued at $645.3 million, according to the Global Trade Atlas. Overall pork exports worldwide last year totaled 7.5 million tons valued at $20.4 billion.

"China is by far the world's largest pork producer and consumer. Therefore, it is really not possible to make projections about how certain events, such as plant delistings, will impact US exports to China," said US Meat Export Federation spokesman Joe Schuele.

Dan Vaught, economist with St. Louis-based Doane Advisory Services, said that while cutbacks in Chinese pork purchases were not supportive of US market prices, the impact could be tempered by demand both at home and from other buyers.

"This has been an ongoing issue and doesn't seem likely to have that big of an impact given the persistent strength in domestic demand," he said, adding there was also continuing strong buying from four of the US major export customers Japan, South Korea, Canada and Mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Yuan steady after strong rise against the dollar *

*




The yuan devalued slightly against the US dollar earlier in the year after the central bank started to implement financial reforms [Xinhua]
*
The Chinese yuan held somewhat steady in its central parity against the dollar late on Tuesday after a seven-day hike.

The upward trend has pushed the increasingly popular currency to its highest level since March 2014.

According to the China Foreign Exchange Trading System, the central parity rate is based on a weighted average of prices offered by market makers.

At the end of trading on Tuesday, the yuan fell slightly to 6.158 after briefly hitting 6.14 on Monday. The People’s Bank of China held the mid-point trading rate at 6.1517.

In late May, the yuan hit an 8-month low of 1.1699 against the dollar.

*China’s Central Bank has enacted restrictions which allow the yuan the flexibility to rise or fall by 2 per cent from the central parity rate each trading day.*

*Beijing is keen on substituting the US dollar with the yuan in all of China’s trade with other countries. The Chinese currency now trades directly with the Japanese yen, the Australian dollar, the Brazilian real, the EU’s euro, the New Zealand dollar and many other currencies.*

*In June, the UK government agreed to establish a yuan-clearing bank in London that would “act as a signal for London’s growing yuan activities”.*

China and the UK had signed an agreement last year to establish a reciprocal 3-year sterling/renminbi (RMB, or Chinese yuan) currency swap line.

*China has also signed an agreement with Germany to work on appointing a clearing bank in Frankfurt.*

*In March, Philip Lowe, the Deputy Governor of the Reserve Bank of Australia (RBA), told delegates at the Centre for International Finance and Regulation (CIFR) conference in Sydney that the internationalization of China’s currency could eventually transform global capital markets.*

He added that while China’s transition to a more flexible exchange rate will be gradual, it nevertheless carries with it the “potential to create a seismic shift in the international monetary and financial landscape”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Ebola crisis: Chinese aid, experts reach Africa *
*BRICS Post*

*



*
_China’s Ministry of Commerce has announced aid worth 30 million yuan ($4.9 million) to Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea as they try to control an outbreak which the WHO warns could continue for months [Xinhua]_

Chinese experts have begun leaving for three affected West African nations in separate teams as Beijing vows to assist in the control of the Ebola virus that has killed almost 1000. *Three Chinese teams are already working in these three countries.*

*China’s Ministry of Commerce has announced aid worth 30 million yuan ($4.9 million) to Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea as they try to control an outbreak which the WHO warns could continue for months.*

*China’s National Health and Family Planning Commission (NHFPC) is also sending medical supplies to the three countries.*

Chinese experts will help train local medical workers and assist Chinese embassies in these countries to distribute medical supplies.

*Humanitarian aid was dispatched from Shanghai on Sunday afternoon, China’s Ministry of Commerce (MOC) spokesman Sun Jiwen was quoted by local media reports.*

*Each medical team will be composed of one epidemiologist and two specialists in disinfection and protection from the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention (China CDC) and other institutions.*

“The West African nations, lacking medicines and disease prevention knowledge, are in urgent need of material support and expertise as the epidemic has not yet been controlled,” said Wang Yu, head of China CDC.

The materials mainly include medical protective clothes, disinfectants, thermo-detectors and medicines, Sun said.

*This is the second batch of Ebola relief from China.* In May, the country sent its first batch of relief goods to Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea-Bissau, valued at one million yuan for each country.

Meanwhile, China’s _CCTV_ reported on Sunday that a man receiving treatment under quarantine in a local hospital in Hong Kong could be suffering from Ebola, although further details are awaited.

The World Health Organization (WHO) has declared the Ebola epidemic as an “extraordinary event” and an international health risk.

The virus has killed almost 1,000 people so far in four African nations.

Ebola is an incurable disease with a 60 to 90 per cent fatality rate. Symptoms first include headaches, severe fever, throat and muscle pains. This is followed by vomiting and diarrhea. The virus spreads from animals to humans and infection can quickly spread through contact with bodily fluids – even sweat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Look like our Food Regulation control is starting to improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TaiShang said:


> He added that while China’s transition to a more flexible exchange rate will be gradual, it nevertheless carries with it the “potential to create a seismic shift in the international monetary and financial landscape”.



Seismic shift indeed. 

I remember when the Yuan was 8 to the dollar, not that long ago. It jumped in value quite a lot over the years.

I wonder how it will do, once our currency reforms are completed in a few years time? Along with our capital account reforms, it will be hard to hold on to the value of the Yuan, it might go up a lot. Which is good news for our imports and consumption, and should be OK for our exporters too if the changes come slowly, giving them time to adapt. Our nominal GDP will probably soar as well, since that is based on the dollar.

It will significantly boost our buying power overseas, and will boost the status of the RMB as a global currency. Both of which are very important to further our economic influence in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Individual Taiwan tourism extends to more cities*
*People's Daily*

CHANGCHUN - Residents in 10 more cities in the Chinese mainland on Friday were given official permission to apply to travel to Taiwan as individuals under a cross-Strait agreement. 

*The newly added cities are Harbin, Taiyuan, Nanchang, Guiyang, Dalian, Wuxi, Wenzhou, Zhongshan, Yantai and Zhangzhou, which brings the total to 30.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Seismic shift indeed.
> 
> I remember when the Yuan was 8 to the dollar, not that long ago. It jumped in value quite a lot over the years.
> 
> I wonder how it will do, once our currency reforms are completed in a few years time? Along with our capital account reforms, it will be hard to hold on to the value of the Yuan, it might go up a lot. Which is good news for our imports and consumption, and should be OK for our exporters too if the changes come slowly, giving them time to adapt. Our nominal GDP will probably soar as well, since that is based on the dollar.
> 
> It will significantly boost our buying power overseas, and will boost the status of the RMB as a global currency. Both of which are very important to further our economic influence in the world.



I guess, as China's manufacturing shifts to more high-end production, the rising Remninbi will have less and less impact snce most of the input into the production will be acquired from national sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TaiShang said:


> The upward trend has pushed the increasingly popular currency to its highest level since March 2014.



The Yuan is going up, and our exports are still soaring. 


China’s July Exports Rise 14.5% on Year - Businessweek

We just reported a record trade surplus:

China Reports Record Trade Surplus - Bloomberg

And China's manufacturing growth is currently at a 2-year high:

BBC News - China manufacturing growth speeds up



> *China's factory activity grew at its fastest pace in more than two years in July, indicating that the country's economy may be stabilising.*




------------------




TaiShang said:


> I guess, as China's manufacturing shifts to more high-end production, the rising Remninbi will have less and less impact snce most of the input into the production will be acquired from national sources.



Yes, in fact it might even benefit us, depending on the situation.

I am confident that Chinese exporters are competitive enough to weather any increased currency fluctuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dlclong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Cowin Auto plans to develop connected car with Xiaomi and Baidu*

Staff Reporter

2014-08-13






A model poses with a car from Cowin Auto's parent company Chery at a Beijing auto show, July 15, 2013. (Photo/Xinhua)

New Chinese car brand Cowin Auto is looking to develop smart and connected passenger vehicles with smartphone maker Xiaomi and internet search giant Baidu, reports the Guangzhou-based 21st Century Business Herald.

Cowin, which is scheduled for its official debut at the Chengdu Auto Show in September, is a spin-off company of Chery Automobile, a state-owned carmaker based in the city of Wuhu in northern China's Anhui province.

Chery owns 50% of Cowin, which was established last year when Chery founder and deputy managing director Lu Jianhui branched off with a team of 200 workers. The name Cowin was formerly a sub-brand under Chery that focused on making cheap vehicles for young drivers, but it is now developing new vehicles from scratch.

Sources close to Cowin said that the company is in talks to co-invest in a connected car research lab with Xiaomi, one of China's biggest private smartphone developers, and Baidu, the search engine giant known as "the Google of China." The goal is to produce an affordable car that appeals to the electronics- and smartphone-obsessed 20-32 age group.

*While connected cars are still largely conceptual at this stage, they are defined by technology that can connect to the internet, wireless local area networks and smartphones to provide additional benefits to drivers, such as automatic notifications of speed, safety alerts and traffic conditions, as well as remote activation and control of car functions.

In an online post on Aug. 10, Cowin deputy general manager Zheng Zhaorui hinted at the possibilities of the smart and connected passenger vehicle Cowin aimed to develop, including the ability to unlock the car through palm identification on windows, an intelligent operating system with a virtual dashboard, and simulation games.*

Cowin has also confirmed that its first vehicle with an intelligent operating system will be an Italian-designed SUV, scheduled for release at the end of 2015.

Cowin's plans to build a connected car come hot on the heels of an announcement by e-commerce giant Alibaba that it has signed a strategic alliance with Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation to launch a car with an entire internet-connected mobile smart ecosystem within the next three years.


----------



## dlclong

West African countries, need more help, hope the international community will increase aid efforts


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> LOL don't think I never ate pho before. I often eat, but it really sucks, compared to Chinese rice noodles. There is better Vietnam food.


ok, how about these dishes?
the best of both worlds: Vietnam and China

*8 Incredible Vietnamese Noodle Soups That Everyone Should Try*
While the most popular, _phở_ is far from the only noodle soup available in Saigon. Some of the city’s best soups are made with yellow noodles (_mì_) which originated in China and are used in a number of delicious creations. Here are some places in Saigon that offer an alternative to overrated _phở_ restaurants.

*Pork Ribs or Chicken Slow-Cooked Noodle Soup (Mì Sườn Kho, Mì Gà Quay) *





Photo via Justsimpleeat.

This thick stew features delicious pork ribs that are simmered until they’re tender and infused with flavor. If pork isn't your thing, try the crispy roasted chicken version (pictured below).

You can find this soup at Tâm Ký noodle shop – 280 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, District 3.





Photo via Tastilicious.


*Phúc Kiến Style Noodle Soup (Mì Phúc Kiến)*





Photo via Gocamthuc.

This soup mixes 2 kinds of noodles together – thin white (_bún_) and Phúc Kiến’s round yellow (_mì_) noodles, which resemble spaghetti. While somewhat rare in Vietnam, this noodle style is enjoyed by many, especially those of Chinese heritage. The soup is topped with delicious, deep-fried shrimp and crispy crackers.

Though it seems to be getting harder to find, you can find a bowl at a quiet corner of the food court in District 5’s Bình Tây market.

*Pickled Bean Sprout Noodle Soup (Mì Cải Chua)*





Photo via tlnet.

While its base is comprised of Chinese-style noodles, it has a decidedly southern Vietnamese taste, courtesy of pickled onions and bean sprouts which balance the dish’s oily flavor.

A small noodle shop serves this dish at 311/3 Minh Phụng, W.2, District 11.


*Fish Ball Curry Noodle Soup (Mì Cá Viên Càri)*





Photo via Theramenrater.

A small noodle cart located at the intersection of Nguyễn Trãi and Trần Phú in District 5 is said to be the only place serving this style of curry-style noodle soup in Saigon. Even those who aren’t a fan of fish balls should make an exception for this spicy soup.


*Pig’s Kidney Noodle Soup (Mì Cật)*





Photo via Webtretho.

It might not sound tempting to those who don’t fancy the unique smell and texture of organs, but a noodle shop at 62 Trương Định, District 1 may change your tune. The kidney is processed to get rid of the smell and is further tamed with a spicy saté sauce.


*Thread Noodle Soup (Mì Chỉ Cá)*





Photo via Thegioif5.

This interestingly named soup is comprised of rice flour noodles that are shredded thinly, to the point where each noodle looks like a strand of thread.

The soup, available at 243 Cao Văn Lầu in District 6, is served with a kind of fish called cá gộc which makes for a nice alternative to the meaty soups on this list.

*Wanton Noodle Soup (Mì Sủi Cảo)*





Photo via Tyneesoup.

Hà Tôn Quyền Street in District 5 is the Mecca for this popular noodle soup. You can customize your bowl with squid, fish balls, tofu, wanton and vegetables or just put everything in together.


*Char Siu Noodle Soup (Mì Xá Xíu)*





Photo via Wikipedia.

Char siu, aka BBQ meat, appears frequently in Chinese cuisines and adding it to noodle soup is no exception. Slices of roasted meat are served on top of glistening, fragrantly fresh noodles that can be ordered dry with a bowl of broth or served regularly in soup.

*The best place to enjoy a bowl is to go to Saigon’s Chinatown.* A noodle shop at 191 Cao Văn Lầu, District 6 is known for serving up some of the city’s best Chinese noodle soups along with other tasty dishes such as beef stew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's northern locality provides rice for Chinese quake victims*


 







 





English.news.cn | 2014-08-13 18:05:52 | Editor: Fu Peng

HANOI, Aug. 13 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's northern mountainous Lao Cai province has decided to send 100 tons of rice to support victims of the earthquake in China's Yunnan province.

A report posted on the website of Vietnam's Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Wednesday reads "Arising from the traditional friendship between peoples of the two countries and the two provinces of Lao Cai and Yunnan, on Tuesday, Lao Cai province decided to support 100 tons of rice to share difficulties with victims of the quake."

The quake on Aug. 3, the strongest that hit Yunnan province in 14 years, killed more than 600 people and destroyed 80,000 homes in Ludian and surrounding areas.

After learning that the earthquake in Yunnan province caused heavy losses in human lives and property, General Secretary of Communist Party of Vietnam Nguyen Phu Trong, President Truong Tan Sang, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, National Assembly Chairman Nguyen Sinh Hung, Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Pham Binh Minh expressed sympathy to their Chinese counterparts over the tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> ok, how about these dishes?
> the best of both worlds: Vietnam and China
> 
> *8 Incredible Vietnamese Noodle Soups That Everyone Should Try*
> While the most popular, _phở_ is far from the only noodle soup available in Saigon. Some of the city’s best soups are made with yellow noodles (_mì_) which originated in China and are used in a number of delicious creations. Here are some places in Saigon that offer an alternative to overrated _phở_ restaurants.
> 
> *Pork Ribs or Chicken Slow-Cooked Noodle Soup (Mì Sườn Kho, Mì Gà Quay) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Justsimpleeat.
> 
> This thick stew features delicious pork ribs that are simmered until they’re tender and infused with flavor. If pork isn't your thing, try the crispy roasted chicken version (pictured below).
> 
> You can find this soup at Tâm Ký noodle shop – 280 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, District 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Tastilicious.
> 
> *Phúc Kiến Style Noodle Soup (Mì Phúc Kiến)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Gocamthuc.
> 
> This soup mixes 2 kinds of noodles together – thin white (_bún_) and Phúc Kiến’s round yellow (_mì_) noodles, which resemble spaghetti. While somewhat rare in Vietnam, this noodle style is enjoyed by many, especially those of Chinese heritage. The soup is topped with delicious, deep-fried shrimp and crispy crackers.
> 
> Though it seems to be getting harder to find, you can find a bowl at a quiet corner of the food court in District 5’s Bình Tây market.
> 
> *Pickled Bean Sprout Noodle Soup (Mì Cải Chua)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via tlnet.
> 
> While its base is comprised of Chinese-style noodles, it has a decidedly southern Vietnamese taste, courtesy of pickled onions and bean sprouts which balance the dish’s oily flavor.
> 
> A small noodle shop serves this dish at 311/3 Minh Phụng, W.2, District 11.
> 
> *Fish Ball Curry Noodle Soup (Mì Cá Viên Càri)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Theramenrater.
> 
> A small noodle cart located at the intersection of Nguyễn Trãi and Trần Phú in District 5 is said to be the only place serving this style of curry-style noodle soup in Saigon. Even those who aren’t a fan of fish balls should make an exception for this spicy soup.
> 
> 
> *Pig’s Kidney Noodle Soup (Mì Cật)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Webtretho.
> 
> It might not sound tempting to those who don’t fancy the unique smell and texture of organs, but a noodle shop at 62 Trương Định, District 1 may change your tune. The kidney is processed to get rid of the smell and is further tamed with a spicy saté sauce.
> 
> *Thread Noodle Soup (Mì Chỉ Cá)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Thegioif5.
> 
> This interestingly named soup is comprised of rice flour noodles that are shredded thinly, to the point where each noodle looks like a strand of thread.
> 
> The soup, available at 243 Cao Văn Lầu in District 6, is served with a kind of fish called cá gộc which makes for a nice alternative to the meaty soups on this list.
> 
> *Wanton Noodle Soup (Mì Sủi Cảo)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Tyneesoup.
> 
> Hà Tôn Quyền Street in District 5 is the Mecca for this popular noodle soup. You can customize your bowl with squid, fish balls, tofu, wanton and vegetables or just put everything in together.
> 
> *Char Siu Noodle Soup (Mì Xá Xíu)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via Wikipedia.
> 
> Char siu, aka BBQ meat, appears frequently in Chinese cuisines and adding it to noodle soup is no exception. Slices of roasted meat are served on top of glistening, fragrantly fresh noodles that can be ordered dry with a bowl of broth or served regularly in soup.
> 
> *The best place to enjoy a bowl is to go to Saigon’s Chinatown.* A noodle shop at 191 Cao Văn Lầu, District 6 is known for serving up some of the city’s best Chinese noodle soups along with other tasty dishes such as beef stew.



Yummy! Especially the second one, is that chicken? And the seafood one.


----------



## Edison Chen

@Viet











This is what I ate in a restaurant called *pho que huong
Pho Que Huong | Noodle & Grill | Vietnamese Restaurant - HOME*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> Yummy! Especially the second one, is that chicken? And the seafood one.


no, it is roasted duck with fujian yellow noodles.







Edison Chen said:


> @Viet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I ate in a restaurant called *pho que huong
> Pho Que Huong | Noodle & Grill | Vietnamese Restaurant - HOME*


that is "bun thich nuong", grilled meat with noodle. yes, it is very delicious. are you in Texas?

have you ever tried "pho" in a restaurant of Pho 24 chain? I find them ok, somewhat better than some pho restaurants.
they become increasingly popular in overseas (also available in Macau and HongKong) and Vietnam. Like McDonalds´s.


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> no, it is roasted duck with fujian yellow noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is "bun thich nuong", grilled meat with noodle. yes, it is very delicious.
> 
> have you ever tried "pho" in a restaurant of Pho 24 chain? I find them ok, somewhat better than some pho restaurant.
> they become increasingly popular in overseas and Vietnam. Like McDonalds´s.







small bowl for 38 dung, and big bowl for 49 dung? Looks great. This restaurant is not opening in the US, but Hong Kong has it, probably next time could try it when in HK.


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> small bowl for 38 dung, and big bowl for 49 dung? Looks great. This restaurant was not opening in the US, but Hong Kong has it, probably next time could try it when in HK.


yes, it is cheaper, fresher and tastes better than at McDonalds.
If you dare, you can order a "special" pho or pho dac biet, that is some goodies inside. you will be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

New disclosures from two of Asia’s largest lenders provide a glimpse of global banks’ rising exposure to China’s fast-growing foreign debt.

HSBC Holdings PLC said in its latest financial report that outstanding loans in China grew 12% in the year ended June 30, to $36.2 billion. Standard Chartered PLC said in its interim statement for the same period that its overall exposure to Chinese customers rose 30% to $58.3 billion.

Both disclosures offer insight into a recent surge in foreign lending to China as tighter lending conditions there and low global interest rates push more Chinese companies to borrow offshore. According to the latest data from the Bank for International Settlements, outstanding foreign loans to China rose 38% on year in the first quarter of 2014 to a record $795.7 billion, a fourfold increase since 2010.

Of the 25 countries whose banks report lending data to BIS, the biggest surge in new loans in the year ended March 31 — $50 billion — came from banks based in the United Kingdom, a group that includes HSBC and Standard Chartered, both British-domiciled banks with most of their assets in Asia. French banks were the second-largest source of new credit, extending $20.6 billion in new loans to China. Japanese banks were third, raising their exposure by $15.8 billion over the same period.

The rapid growth in credit to China left British banks as China’s largest foreign lenders, with a record $221.2 billion in outstanding loans to China. U.S. banks were second with a record $86.5 billion and Japanese banks third, with a record $77.4 billion.

China’s overall external borrowing remains relatively small and economists say it poses little threat to its economy or financial system. With nearly $4 trillion in foreign-exchange reserves and tight control over flows of money in and out of the country, China’s central bank is in a strong position to offset any sudden retreat of foreign credit, they say.






Still, the rapid increase in borrowing has boosted China’s vulnerability to global capital flows and economists warn that an anticipated rise in global interest rates could lure funds back out of China, raising borrowing costs and pushing heavily indebted borrowers toward default.

The run-up in lending to China by Hong Kong-based banks has prompted the local monetary authority to demand more robust funding requirements. Outstanding loans from Hong Kong-based institutions to China, including units of foreign banks, grew 8% on year in the first quarter to $317 billion, according to the Hong Kong Monetary Authority.

Reconciling all this lending data is impossible since they cover different periods and capture different types of lending. BIS doesn’t break down lending by individual banks, only by nationality. Few banks disclose where they lend, and HSBC and Standard Chartered’s China numbers are not identical measures.

Standard Chartered’s is a more comprehensive measure of its exposure. Standard Chartered said credit to China-based customers account for slightly more than 8% of the bank’s $690.1 billion in total assets, according to its interim financial report. Of that exposure, which includes loans issued to Chinese customers outside China, 74% are less-risky short-term loans that mature in one year or less, mostly trade finance loans or loans to China’s banks.

“We are comfortable on China asset quality; our exposures are predominantly short-dated to the Top 5 Chinese Banks and we have fine-tuned the portfolio following stress testing,” Standard Chartered spokesman Shaun Gamble wrote in an email. “Our exposure is largely to investment grade clients, whom we expect will weather an economic slowdown.”

Still, Standard Chartered said it took a $175 million impairment charge in connection with a commodities fraud scandal in China. The bank last month began legal proceedings in Hong Kong against the head of a Chinese commodities-trading firm that Western bankers allege illegally pledged the same stocks of commodities multiple times as collateral to get loans. The bank said it had $62 million in commodities-backed loans.

HSBC said its number doesn’t include loans made outside China to Chinese borrowers, only those issued by its branches in China. Those loans represent just over 1% of its $2.75 trillion in global assets. And of that $36.2 billion in loans, $24.3 billion are commercial or trade-related loans. Only $11.7 billion are mortgages or property-related lending.

Who’s Most Vulnerable? A Look at Chinese Borrowing Overseas - China Real Time Report - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

Viet said:


> *Vietnam's northern locality provides rice for Chinese quake victims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English.news.cn | 2014-08-13 18:05:52 | Editor: Fu Peng
> 
> HANOI, Aug. 13 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's northern mountainous Lao Cai province has decided to send 100 tons of rice to support victims of the earthquake in China's Yunnan province.
> 
> A report posted on the website of Vietnam's Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Wednesday reads "Arising from the traditional friendship between peoples of the two countries and the two provinces of Lao Cai and Yunnan, on Tuesday, Lao Cai province decided to support 100 tons of rice to share difficulties with victims of the quake."
> 
> The quake on Aug. 3, the strongest that hit Yunnan province in 14 years, killed more than 600 people and destroyed 80,000 homes in Ludian and surrounding areas.
> 
> After learning that the earthquake in Yunnan province caused heavy losses in human lives and property, General Secretary of Communist Party of Vietnam Nguyen Phu Trong, President Truong Tan Sang, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, National Assembly Chairman Nguyen Sinh Hung, Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Pham Binh Minh expressed sympathy to their Chinese counterparts over the tragedy.



Respect. Much appreciated! Thank you, people of Lao Cai province!


----------



## TaiShang

*Security concerns boost local phone sales*

*Civil servants turn to domestic brands for encryption services*

Chinese government officials are switching to domestic smartphones with encrypted communications in the wake of security concerns surrounding foreign produced devices like Apple iPhones. 

*Sales of local smartphone brands with encryption features have increased since last month, when Apple was revealed to have intentionally installed security backdoors in some 600 million iOS devices that offer surveillance-level access to data including photos, browsing history and GPS locations.*

*This has sparked fear among Chinese smartphone users, especially those who work in the government, where security is their top concern.*

A mobile industry insider said there has been an increase in the amount of encrypted smartphone orders civil servants have placed to local phone companies since last month.

*"About 500 to 1,000 [such] phones are purchased from Shenzhen to be sent to Shanghai in a single order every time Shanghai is out of stock," the insider told the Shanghai Morning Post.*

A Shanghai government official admitted to the Post he switched to a domestically produced encrypted phone because of his need for higher security protection. 

"I often get access to internal documents and sensitive economic data at work," said the official. 

*"If my phone is tapped or the data is leaked through security backdoors, it may lead to a leakage of information about government policies," the official added.* 

*Apple is not the only mobile phone company losing public interest. Samsung's China smartphone sales decreased to 13.2 million units from 15.5 million a year earlier during the April-June period. *

*Local brands have benefited from the decline. Xiaomi became China's top-selling smartphone brand in the second quarter this year, selling 15 million smartphones in China, surpassing foreign mobile giants like Samsung and Apple, according to market research company Canalys. *

Coolpad has recently launched the first batch of 4G smartphones that come with encryption approved by the government. 

"Our main customers are corporate leaders and government officials," a spokesman for Coolpad told the Global Times. 

The spokesman said around 40,000 encrypted smartphones were purchased by Shanghai police officers on duty during the 2012 Shanghai World Expo. Hunan police and the Aviation Industry Corporation of China are also using smartphones with an encryption service. 

A civil servant who works in a department of the Shanghai municipal government told the Global Times that all staff members in his department switched to domestic encrypted phones three years ago. 

*Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance, said the trend implies a crisis of confidence towards foreign brands. 

"The technology and operating systems used by domestic and foreign phones are very similar, but what puts the foreign brands at a disadvantage is a lack of trust by the government," Wang told the Global Times. "Domestic phone companies are stronger in terms of understanding and catering to the Chinese government's need in terms of security."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*China Railway Construction completes rebuilding of Angola’s Benguela railroad*
*China Railway Construction completes rebuilding of Angola’s Benguela railroad | Macauhub English*
*




*China Railway Construction has completed the project to rebuild Angola’s 1,344 km long Benguela railroad, which stretches from the Atlantic Ocean to the border of the Democratic Republic of Congo, China’s Xinhua news agency reported on Wednesday. 
The company’s director for the project, Liu Feng, said the line was the longest of Angola’s three major railways, besides being the fastest. It links the port city of Lobito to the border town of Luau, where it links to the rail network of DR Congo.


The contract involved rebuilding 67 stations and will allow a maximum train speed of 90 km per hour with capacity for 20 million tons of cargo per year. China Railway Construction indicated that it cost the Angolan state US$1.83 billion.


Liu also told Xinhua that the reconstruction work was based on the gauge (distance between rails) used in China. The previous one was Portuguese and did not allow speeds of more than 30 km per hour.


The Benguela Line project was built as a key-in-hand project and now operates using Chinese standards. All the equipment was imported from China, along with some of the manpower, which counted nearly 100,000 Angolan workers.


Portugal began construction of the line in 1899. The connection to Luau was finished in 1929 and in 1931 the port of Lobito received by rail the first cargo of copper from Katanga.

China Railway Construction is listed on the Shanghai and Hong Kong exchanges. The company specialises in building railway lines, highways and rapid transit networks. (macauhub/AO/CN)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Sanmen 2 vessel delivered*
*------China first domestical AP1000 vessel*
Sanmen 2 vessel delivered

The reactor pressure vessel for China's Sanmen 2 has been delivered to the construction site in preparation of its installation. It is the first AP1000 vessel to be domestically produced.





_The giftwrapped reactor vessel arrives at the Sanmen 2 construction site (Image: SNPTC)_




_Sanmen 2's vessel, supported in a test rig, undergoing pressure tests (Image: SNPTC)_

A ceremony was held on 5 August to mark the successful delivery of the vessel, manufactured by China First Heavy Industries (CFHI) under the supervision of Westinghouse. Attendees included representatives from the National Energy Board, China's National Nuclear Security Administration, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, as well as from the Dalian municipal government.

Two AP1000s are under construction at the Sanmen site in Zhejiang province, eastern China, with another two being built at Haiyang in Shandong province.

The vessels for the first units at Sanmen and Haiyang were both produced in South Korea by Doosan Heavy Industries & Construction using some forgings fabricated by CFHI. The Chinese company produced the first forging for the component in July 2007 under the supervision of China's National Nuclear Safety Administration and supported by several companies involved in the Sanmen plant project, including State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC), Westinghouse and Doosan. Together, the companies had strict control of quality during the manufacturing process. The vessel for Haiyang 2, supplied by Shanghai Electric Group, recently completed pressure testing ahead of its delivery.

SNPTC has a major role in the transfer of knowledge and technology from the plant supplier, Westinghouse, through agreements featured in the 2007 deal to build the units at Sanmen and Haiyang. China wants to progressively become self-sufficient in deploying AP1000s and its own derivatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

*Boosted by WeChat, Tencent's Net Profit Rises 59%*






Chinese Internet giant Tencent Holdings Ltd. TCEHY -3.77% posted a 59% jump in second-quarter net profit, as its popular chat app helped drive users to its mobile games and paid services.

The operator of China's most widely used mobile instant-messaging service WeChat is on a growth tear, with a second consecutive quarter of profit growth exceeding 50%. Tencent's earnings were bolstered by its large online games business, with mobile games and advertising revenue helping to drive growth.

Company executives said Wednesday on an investor call that Tencent will invest "aggressively" in new in-house and third-party video content, boost its fledgling news portals and continue adding functions to its mobile platforms as the company works to grow its Internet footprint.

"We will continue to grow these platforms," said Martin Lau, Tencent's president. "That will be the horse in front of the cart, and afterward the cart will follow the horse."

*On Wednesday, the Shenzhen-based company said its revenue from social networks increased by 47%, with the number of monthly active WeChat users climbing 57% from a year earlier to 438.2 million.*

Revenue growth from smartphone games was brisk in the second quarter, but may be flat in the second half, as priority shifts to user engagement and platform enhancement over revenue growth, the company said.

Tencent said its net profit for the three months ended June 30 rose to 5.84 billion yuan ($947 million) from 3.68 billion yuan a year earlier. This beat analysts' expectations of a second-quarter profit of 5.51 billion yuan, according to Thomson One Analytics. Revenue rose 37% to 19.75 billion yuan from 14.38 billion yuan a year earlier, exceeding analyst expectations of 19.20 billion yuan.

*The strong earnings come despite intensifying rivalry with Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd., which is preparing for what could be the largest technology initial public offering in history. While the two began in different sectors, they have increasingly clashed directly as they battle for dominance in the world's largest Internet market by users.*

Tencent's shares fell 0.1% to 133.20 Hong Kong dollars (US$17.18) on Wednesday ahead of the announcement, but its stock has climbed more than 30% since the beginning of the year.

*The popularity of Tencent's online games and messaging platforms has boosted its market capitalization to $159 billion, compared with Facebook Inc.FB +0.45% 's $190 billion, and has made it Asia's most valuable Internet company. *But that could change after Alibaba's hotly anticipated IPO, which is slated for this fall. Analysts estimate it could raise more than $20 billion and brokerages have put out valuation estimates of more than $200 billion.

Alibaba has moved to chip away at Tencent's mobile dominance in the past year by starting its own instant-messaging service Laiwang. It has also launched mobile games, developed a mobile search service with Beijing-based browser provider UCWeb Inc. and taken a stake in video website Youku Tudou Inc. YOKU +1.57%

Meanwhile, Tencent is trying to challenge Alibaba in e-commerce, with a partnership begun in March with China's No. 2 online retailer JD.com JD -0.95% and with its own electronic-payment service. A group including Tencent also gained permission from Chinese regulators in July to open a rare private bank, as the company looks to expand its footprint in financial services.

Tencent executives said Wednesday that its future bank wouldn't compete directly with current ones, but would work with them to identify underserved borrowers using its large store of data.

Online games remain the company's largest business, however, contributing 56% of revenue in the second quarter. Tencent operates online games including "Cross Fire" and "League of Legends," along with games portal QQ Game.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/boosted-by-wechat-tencents-net-profit-rises-59-1407923117

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei : Kirin 930, 16nm, 64 bit processor*

As news from Taiwan last night, TSMC is trying to speed up the 16nm process. The trial production will be moved ahead to the third quarter of 2014. The first processor will be the Kirin 930, one 64 bit CPU based on big.LITTLE.

News suggested that TMSC invested a lot to enlarge the production volume of 16nm process chipset. The investment is over 3 billion US dollars. The first batch of Kirin 930 is in trial production this month. And in last quarter, the 16nm FinFET processor will be available for mass production. *By this Kirin 930, Huawei surpassed Mediatek and Qualcomm, and becomes the first supplier adopting 16nm process.*

This year, Huawei has already released the Kirin 920 chipset, and in the conference, Ontablets has been told that Huawei is developing 5G device.

Though, Kirin 920 is a nice processor. But the CPU and GPU performance can be improved further. The power consumption is very low already. So this new Kirin 930 may adopt the new Imagination PowerVR 6 series GPU.* As the availability of Kirin 930, Huawei will become one of top CPU supplier in the world.* But before that, Huawei need to resolve its shortcomings on operation system. If it can get back from Google or other big OS supplier,* Kirin CPU will be top brand name in world*.

To know more about this new Kirin 930 CPU, you can follow our blog for further news.

Kirin 930, 16nm, 64 bit processor - My blog about tablet pc android and smartphones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

uslee said:


> Kirin. Is it a Taiwanese made by TSMC?



It is a Mainland designed mobile chip made by TSMC in Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> It is a Mainland designed mobile chip made by TSMC in Taiwan.


It is @BoQ77


----------



## jkroo

I confess that I am fans of Huawei. My P6 and D2 used 4 cores K3V2 CPU and good enough. Now, we can see Kirin 930, Kirin 920, Kirin 910. I want to see the benchmark scores of Kirin 930.
Question: Who will make world first 10nm, 64 bits, 8 cores mobile cpu? MTK? QUALCOMM? HUAWEI?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

uslee said:


> So it's true that TSMC is the first supplier adopted 16nm process ? or



Yes, and Taiwan is reportedly to start the 10nm process in 2015.



jkroo said:


> I confess that I am fans of Huawei. My P6 and D2 used 4 cores K3V2 CPU and good enough. Now, we can see Kirin 930, Kirin 920, Kirin 910. I want to see the benchmark scores of Kirin 930.
> Question: Who will make world first 10nm, 64 bits, 8 cores mobile cpu? MTK? QUALCOMM? HUAWEI?



My bet is on Huawei。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

cirr said:


> Yes, and Taiwan is reportedly to start the 10nm process in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is on Huawei。





uslee said:


> My bet is on TSMC



Maybe you both are right. Huawei design and TSMC manufacture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*New railway in Tibet aims to boost local economy*

The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway in the Tibet Autonomous Region opened to service on Friday. The line sits at an altitude of 4,000 meters and is 253 kilometers long. Construction took four years as a result of varying and often difficult geographic conditions along the line.

*To give you an idea, the line crosses the Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon, the deepest canyon in the world, and also crosses a 17-kilometer long area of sand. The entire railway line comprises 29 tunnels and 116 bridges.*





The new line also looks to add a potent stimulant to the local economy by allowing the smoother transport of goods from Tibet to other areas of China. This has meant new opportunities for local merchants.

One such man, Gyatso, is looking forward to expanding his incense business. The inheritor of a 1300-year-old tradition, Gyatso has supplied Tibetan incense to Buddhist establishments in other parts of China for 30 years.

He hopes the railway will allow him to get his incense all the way east to Beijing.

CCTVNews takes a closer look at his story.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dlclong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Lenovo profit beats forecasts*

*Video news here*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Voltaire

Building such infrastructure over tibet is really impressive to be honest.No doubt,with the famed chinese speed of constuction?
Good to see a tibetan chinese being pragmatic and working to better his lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *New railway in Tibet aims to boost local economy*
> 
> The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway in the Tibet Autonomous Region opened to service on Friday. The line sits at an altitude of 4,000 meters and is 253 kilometers long. Construction took four years as a result of varying and often difficult geographic conditions along the line.
> 
> *To give you an idea, the line crosses the Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon, the deepest canyon in the world, and also crosses a 17-kilometer long area of sand. The entire railway line comprises 29 tunnels and 116 bridges.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new line also looks to add a potent stimulant to the local economy by allowing the smoother transport of goods from Tibet to other areas of China. This has meant new opportunities for local merchants.
> 
> One such man, Gyatso, is looking forward to expanding his incense business. The inheritor of a 1300-year-old tradition, Gyatso has supplied Tibetan incense to Buddhist establishments in other parts of China for 30 years.
> 
> He hopes the railway will allow him to get his incense all the way east to Beijing.
> 
> CCTVNews takes a closer look at his story.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great news,we should connect both the railway systems on both the sides for facilitation of trade & Investment


----------



## cirr

Initially, there will be train Number K9821/K9822 to run on this route daily. The ticket prices from Lhasa to Xigazê are as follows:

Seat 40.50 Yuan 
Upper bunk hard sleeper 111.50 Yuan 
Middle bunk hard sleeper 116.50 Yuan 
Lower bunk hard sleeper 119.50 Yuan 
Upper bunk soft sleeper 169.50 Yuan 
Lower bunk soft sleeper 175.50 Yuan 

Train K9821 Depart Lhasa 9.00 AM Arrive Xigazê 11.50 AM 
Train K9822 Depart Xigazê 5.30 PM Arrive Lhasa 8.27 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

.
hisilicon 930 is also ahead of its time with an integrated LTE advanced chip




> *As the availability of Kirin 930, Huawei will become one of top CPU supplier in the world.*




huawei doesn't sell their chips to other smartphone makers. i hope they don't stick with this strategy too long. i want to see them throw a monkey wrench at qualcomm and MTK in china market and see what will happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phukimak

God made earth and sky
The rest made in china... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

A high-elevation railway in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region goes into operation today.

The 251-kilometer-long railway starts in the provincial capital Lhasa, running westward to the terminal station of Shigatse. The nearly three-hour-long journey involves 14 stations, traveling along the Yarlung Zangbo River and through the Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon.

After ten days of trial runs, the first passenger train departed from Lhasa 9 a.m. on Friday.

The railway links the eastern and western parts of Tibet. It is opening is expected to boost the economic and social development of Tibet, and to improve residents’ traveling conditions.







_A high-elevation railway in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region goes into operation today._






_A high-elevation railway in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region goes into operation today._






_A high-elevation railway in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region goes into operation today.

Credits: CCTV_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dlclong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eazzy

Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> Initially, there will be train Number K9821/K9822 to run on this route daily. The ticket prices from Lhasa to Xigazê are as follows:
> 
> Seat 40.50 Yuan
> Upper bunk hard sleeper 111.50 Yuan
> Middle bunk hard sleeper 116.50 Yuan
> Lower bunk hard sleeper 119.50 Yuan
> Upper bunk soft sleeper 169.50 Yuan
> Lower bunk soft sleeper 175.50 Yuan
> 
> Train K9821 Depart Lhasa 9.00 AM Arrive Xigazê 11.50 AM
> Train K9822 Depart Xigazê 5.30 PM Arrive Lhasa 8.27 PM



can you post a map of Tibetan railway


----------



## jkroo

I am eager to take train to Xizang, amazing place and will have wonderful experiences.
The title is quite right.
纯朴的说法是：
要致富，先修路！
少生娃，多养猪！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Europa

tibetan incense was once one of the main trade items, china exported to indian kingdoms through nepal and bhutan but the trade got disrupted due to the closure of these routes and you guess who contributed to the closure. yes the british. there were two reasons, one the great game, another was to promote british colonial trade at the expense of native trades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

train has oxgen supply for those not fit for thin air on high plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*China opens $2-billion extension of controversial Tibet railway*



13 hours ago


> BEIJING (Reuters) - China on Friday officially opened a $2-billion extension of its controversial railway into Tibet, state media reported, linking the Tibetan capital of Lhasa with a key Buddhist site.
> 
> 
> Tibet is a highly sensitive region, not just because of continued local opposition to Chinese control, but because of the region's strategic position next to neighbors India, Nepal and Myanmar.
> 
> In 2006, China opened the railway to Lhasa, which passes spectacular icy peaks on the Tibetan highlands, reaching altitudes as high as 5,000 m (16,400 ft) above sea level, as part of government development efforts.
> 
> Critics of the railway, including exiled Tibetans and rights groups, say it has spurred an influx of long-term migrants who threaten Tibetans' cultural integrity, which rests on Buddhist beliefs and a traditional herding lifestyle.
> 
> The new 13.28 billion yuan ($2.2 billion) extension goes to Shigatse, the traditional seat of Tibetan Buddhism's second-highest figure, the Panchen Lama, and reduces travel time from Lhasa to around two hours from four hours by road now, the official Xinhua news agency said.
> 
> At a cost of 50,000 yuan per meter (ft), the railway lines is the most expensive ever built in China, because of the harsh terrain it traverses, making it necessary to build numerous bridges and tunnels, the agency said.
> 
> The first passenger train is scheduled to leave Lhasa on Saturday morning, it added.
> 
> China plans further extensions of the railway line, to the borders of India, Nepal and Bhutan, by 2020.
> 
> China had long mooted the plan, but its efforts were slowed by the difficulty and expense of building in such a rugged and remote region.
> 
> (Reporting by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)


China opens $2-billion extension of controversial Tibet railway - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

controversial, why is everything we do controversial. Even building a rail way. Is Xi eating lunch also controversial, I mean for all we know it's a plot to take over the world through not starving to death.


at 50,000 yuan a meter, it's technical needs and monetary ones will never be possessed by Tibet and it's few million people. 

We bring technology, prosperity and more to our brothers and sisters, but it's obviously a plot to conquer the world. 

I mean without mentioning names, our brothers and sister Tibetans' standard of living far exceeds those that are "free" and in exile. 

Oh the Dalai should probably not return, where he is he can see poverty as far as the eye can see, but if he come back he will not recognize the prosperity, so better he stay and not come back and die of shock, I'm sure that one will be blamed on us as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

“controversial”？

The western fuckwits are at it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Okemos

LoL, I am seeing more and more West worshiping Chinese youth that used to believe in Western liberal democracy, equality and justice are now turning to anti-West camp, thanks to articles like this one. This is very dangerous both for the world and for China. I hope the western media refrain from publishing ideology driven provocative articles.


----------



## Echo_419

beijingwalker said:


> *China opens $2-billion extension of controversial Tibet railway*
> 
> 
> 
> 13 hours ago
> 
> China opens $2-billion extension of controversial Tibet railway - Yahoo News


What's Controversial about it


----------



## Europa

Echo_419 said:


> What's Controversial about it



its controversial because the british imperial imagination's mythical garden of eden remained unconquered. still they can't accept their great empire lost the horizon in reality, i know few readers would get the point if they are ignorant of the imperial designs of the raj in the early 20th century for tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Europa said:


> its controversial because the british imperial imagination's mythical garden of eden remained unconquered. still they can't accept their great empire lost the horizon in reality, i know few readers would get the point if they are ignorant of the imperial designs of the raj in the early 20th century for tibet



Well you can't blame them,Tibet has Kick-A$$ beautiful & This railway can also be further to Used to Boost Sino-Indian Trade & People to People contact too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Europa

Echo_419 said:


> Well you can't blame them,Tibet has Kick-A$$ beautiful & This railway can also be further to Used to Boost Sino-Indian Trade & People to People contact too



they won't let this happen. yes,it may bring prosperity for tibet's native chinese populations who have been less integrated into the prosperous eastern chinese societies. china should have integrated the peripheral populations earler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Echo_419 said:


> What's Controversial about it



Critics see the railway line as a ploy to bring more non-Tibetan outsiders into Tibet.


----------



## Europa

INDIC said:


> Critics see the railway line as a ploy to bring more non-Tibetan outsiders into Tibet.



this tibetan thing was a british invention, and as usual you are parroting them, there is nothing tibetan, its all chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

INDIC said:


> Critics see the railway line as a ploy to bring more non-Tibetan outsiders into Tibet.



That was gonna happen with or without Railway,we should rather see this as a opportunity to Develop our Border Areas Specially UP-Bihar Belt


----------



## INDIC

Europa said:


> this tibetan thing was a british invention, and as usual you are parroting them, there is nothing tibetan, its all chinese



we can agree to disagree over this.


----------



## Europa

INDIC said:


> we can agree to disagree over this.



wait and see, how the west will agree with me and repeat what i said, once the hgv gets inducted by the chinese army. i guess, you too will start agreeing with me. i know how things work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Indian media guru: Western media contribute to Tibet problems*

By Li Xiaohua 

The Western media contribute to Tibet's problems by feeding off disinformation spread by the Dalai Lama's headquarters and the supporters of "Tibetan independence," N. Ram, chairman and publisher of the Hindu Group of Newspapers, India, said today.




N. Ram, chairman and publisher of the Hindu Group of Newspapers at the forum.[Photo/China.org.cn by Li Xiaohua]

His comment came at the Forum on the Development of Tibet, which is currently being held in Lhasa.

*However, Tibet's status as an integral part of the People's Republic of China is not disputed by a single country in the world; and no country accords legal recognition to the Dalai Lama's so-called "government-in-exile" based in Dharamsala, India, Ram said.*

Some years ago, Western media reports and the propaganda of the 14th Dalai Lama's so-called "Tibetan government-in-exile" in Dharamsala tried to make out that Tibet was seething with mass unrest against "Han Chinese communist rule," placing the future of the region in uncertainty and doubt. Today that kind of pulp fiction has few takers outside a limited circle of Western politicians, right-wing ideologues, and Hollywood glitterati.

Access to Tibet by foreign journalists, writers, intellectuals, and general tourists opened up before 2008 and has expanded impressively.

*"It is heartening that as part of the post-2008 opening up, a growing number of Indian journalists have been able to visit Tibet. I believe this has had a positive impact on the accurate and truthful coverage of Tibetan developments in the Indian news media but much more needs to be done to remove misconceptions and to combat disinformation in the public sphere," Ram said.*

The population of Tibet is thinly scattered over a vast area. *Ram said that the problems in Tibet and China's policy towards the ethnic groups should not be judged on the basis of the number of Han Chinese in Tibet. The two million local Tibetans alone are not enough to develop Tibet, and there is no harm in having some Han people go there to help.* The important things to consider are how the Tibetan people will benefit from their presence and what it will take to stimulate rapid development in the region and bring it into the forefront of the drive for modernization.

Marked changes have already taken place in Tibet, and the living standards of the Tibetan people have risen a great deal, but in general the region is still backward and a great deal remains to be done.* It is indisputable that until his flight to India in 1959, the 14th Dalai Lama presided over "a dark society of feudal serfdom under a theocracy," with serfs and slaves accounting for about 95 percent of Tibet's population.*

Ram's opinion echoes what Yu Zhengsheng, member of the standing committee of the Communist Party of China and chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), said in his letter of congratulations to the forum. Yu said that Tibet is on the right track of development is due to the support of the central government and the help from all the Chinese people as well as the solidarity and cooperation of all the ethnic groups in Tibet.

The forum has been organized by the State Council Information Office and the People's Government of the Tibet Autonomous Region. It has brought together about 80 representatives, among them about 40 are from abroad. The forum is the first such meeting on Tibet's development held in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Europa said:


> wait and see, how the west will agree with me and repeat what i said, once the hgv gets inducted by the chinese army. i guess, you too will start agreeing with me. i know how things work



Tibet may be now an unbreakable part of China but we can agree to disagree about the history.


----------



## Echo_419

Europa said:


> this tibetan thing was a british invention, and as usual you are parroting them, there is nothing tibetan, its all chinese



Let's not go that far,Tibet has a long history of itself


----------



## TaiShang

Echo_419 said:


> Let's not go that far,Tibet has a long history of itself



Tibet is as Chinese as the rest of the country, given that China is a nation state. The government's policies are a testament to this idea. What do you think all these infrastructure is for? It is to let people move; from all directions to all directions. This will inevitably allow people mingle and adopt a more mobile lifestyle, breaking up old habits and notions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

拉日铁路首趟列车今日首发[东方午新闻]—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

16 nm is pretty much state of the art and approaching the limits of traditional silicon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> Tibet is as Chinese as the rest of the country, given that China is a nation state. The government's policies are a testament to this idea. What do you think all these infrastructure is for? It is to let people move; from all directions to all directions. This will inevitably allow people mingle and adopt a more mobile lifestyle, breaking up old habits and notions.



You obliviously got the wrong idea,the other member said there was no such word as Tibet,i was just refuting him.offcourse Tibet is Chinese Territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

TaiShang said:


> Tibet is as Chinese as the rest of the country, given that China is a nation state. The government's policies are a testament to this idea. What do you think all these infrastructure is for? It is to let people move; from all directions to all directions. This will inevitably allow people mingle and adopt a more mobile lifestyle, breaking up old habits and notions.


Every person has right to move and live at every place in China. Convinient railway system will promote that.
I had ever been there for weeks but never go to Lahsa. Its in my schedule now.
Ride bicycles to Xizang is prevailing in young people s group. At my age(around 40) , driving a car is rational, take train is another option now. Lets go to Xizang and purify our heart and soul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Xi looks to energy ties on Ulaanbaatar visit*

*By Bai Tiantian in Ulaanbaatar *

Eyeing cooperation in the energy sector, Chinese President Xi Jinping will embark on a State visit to Mongolia from August 21 to August 22 at the invitation of Mongolian President, foreign ministry spokesperson Qin Gang announced on Thursday. 

It will be Xi's first State visit to Mongolia and his second solo presidential trip since he took office, which observers say indicates the distinctive role Mongolia plays in China's diplomacy. 

*"Mongolian people have a good impression of Xi," Tsagaan Puntsag, chief of staff of the Office of the President of Mongolia, said during an interview. "His visit will be historic. We believe both countries will reach agreement in many important topics."*

China and Mongolia are expected to sign important documents covering areas such as energy, mining and infrastructure, Jigjid Rentsendoo, State Secretary of Mongolia's Ministry of Mining, said during an interview on Tuesday in Ulaanbaatar. 

*The two countries are also seeking to sign an initial agreement on a gas project which includes construction of two coal-to-gas plants with 95 percent of the output going to China through pipelines, according to Erdenebulgan Oyun, vice-minister of Mining, the Bloomberg reported. *

*Transportation will be another important subject during Xi's visit, as Mongolia would like to discuss access to more Chinese harbors, said Tsagaan, who declined to give more details. *

_China currently allows Mongolia to use its Tianjin port so that the country can trade its goods with other countries in the Asia Pacific region. _

"It is very important for Mongolia to ship its coal to other markets through the sea," said Jigjid."We believe that Xi's visit will push for cooperation in that field."

Coal comprises a big part of Mongolia's export revenue and the country has been seeking to expand its coal exports to countries other than China. 

*Xi's trip will come roughly two weeks ahead of Russian President Vladimir Putin's visit to Mongolia in early September. *

Bordered by Russia in the north and China in the south, Mongolia is landlocked and relies heavily on its two neighbors for access to ports. 

*Bilateral trade between China and Mongolia has reached some $6 billion in 2013.* China has long been Mongolia's biggest trading partner and a major source of foreign investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

It seems that we have to amend Moor s law or China is changing too fast. I bought Huawei P6 last year and it became obsolete now. Yesterday I found my Huawei S7 slim pad（aus version） in my drawer corner that was bought no more than 5 years. Current handset performance is 100x more than that 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

This visit is long overdue。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Russia’s Import Ban Creates ‘Huge Opportunity’ for China Growers*

By BREE FENG AUGUST 15, 2014






A vendor packing apples in a market in Changzhi, in the northern Chinese province of Shanxi. Russia’s ban on many Western food products has created openings for Chinese exporters.Credit Reuters

Russia’s recent ban on most food imports from Western countries has presented a “huge opportunity” for Chinese producers, a general manager at one of China’s major exporters said this week.

“With an entire year of the ban, the Russian produce market is bound to experience a shortage of supply in the coming year, which is a huge opportunity for the Chinese produce industry,” Lu Zuoqi, general manager of the apple division of Goodfarmer Fruits and Vegetables, a Chinese produce company, said in an article posted on Tuesday on FreshFruitPortal.com, a trade website.

Prime Minister Dmitri A. Medvedev of Russia announced on Aug. 7 that Russia would stop importing produce including meat, vegetables and fruit from the European Union and the United States, among others. The ban, a response to economic sanctions against Russia for its suspected involvement in the unrest in eastern Ukraine, would be in effect for one year.

Slightly more than half the American products that made up the $1.3 billion in sales to Russia last year are now blocked, the United States Department of Agriculture’s Foreign Agriculture Servicereported. Still, the overall impact on the United States will probably be limited, as the country held only about 4 percent of the Russian market in 2013, the department said.

However, the gap left by the restrictions on European Union members, the major suppliers of agricultural products to Russia, presents countries like China with an opportunity, Mr. Lu said.

“Someone in the industry told me there is a 700,000-ton gap just in the fruit segment and, reasonably, much of it will go to the Chinese market,” he said. The sudden Russian ban left the industry with “no buffering time at all,” he said.

The news spells particularly good news for Mr. Lu’s company, because Russia is the world’s leading importer of apples, one of Goodfarmer’s key products. The company behind the brand, Shandong Agricultural International Trade, is China’s leading exporter of apples, ginger and garlic, according to FreshFruitPortal.com. The company ships around 300,000 tons of produce annually, according to its website.

In fact, China was long the world’s top apple exporter, until it was displaced by Poland last year, the industry website FreshPlazareported in April, quoting the Polish agriculture minister. During the 2012-13 season, Russia was the biggest buyer of Polish apples, it said. But for the coming year at least, Polish apples are banned, and Chinese producers like Goodfarmer have a chance to regain market share, which they had lost to cheaper Polish apples.

Mr. Lu said that the company had already been positioning itself for increased trade with Russia, which he described as “a considerable percentage” of Goodfarmer’s export volume. In June, he said, the company sent representatives to study logistics at Manzhouli, the city in the northeastern Chinese province of Heilongjiang, which is the most important entry-exit point on the border with Russia.

Goodfarmer is not the only Chinese company expecting a boost in the Russian market. Cao Xinyi, the general manager of a branch of Dili Group, a major Chinese agricultural products distributor, toldChina Daily that he expected to see an 80 percent rise in sales to Russia this year compared with last.

But there are still challenges for Chinese produce exporters, despite opportunities offered by the ban on Western imports and the shared border with Russia. Transporting fruit between sources in China and destinations in Russia relies heavily on trucks and typically takes at least 20 days, Mr. Lu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Russia to allow pork imports from China - Interfax*

MOSCOW Thu Aug 14, 2014 10:35am EDT

Aug 14 (Reuters) - Russia's veterinary and phytosanitary service (VPSS) has decided to allow pork imports from China, the Interfax news agency reported citing the service's head Sergei Dankvert.

The service plans to publish a list of Chinese companies, which would be allowed to supply pork to Russia, in the coming days, he said. VPSS was not available for further comment when called by Reuters. (Reporting by Polina Devitt; Editing by Alissa de Carbonnel)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Well Europeans will be required to eat up all the excess produce. LOL  

In the meantime, China should be able to take advantage of this ban. With direct land access, it must have a commanding position in terms of filling in the market emptied by the Western producers.

*China to Fill In After Russian Ban of US and EU Food Imports*

China will begin selling fruit and vegetables directly to Russia after it announced a ban on food imports from the US and EU earlier this month. *There are also plans to set up a new logistics center in Dongning County on the far eastern Sino-Russian border to help realise this new project.*

The ban on imports from the EU, US, Australia and Canada is expected to be a huge blow to the export markets of these countries, particularly the EU which is set to estimated losses of up to 1.6 billion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Europa

INDIC said:


> Tibet may be now an unbreakable part of China but we can agree to disagree about the *history*.



and history has always been written by the victors, who said that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Europa

Echo_419 said:


> Let's not go that far,Tibet has a long history of itself



yes, chinese regional history was dubbed as tibetan history. my point was the british imperial distortion of asian histories to serve the british raj. for example, how they invented martial races of asia. but see, while the so called martial races were easily subdued and made loyal cannon fodders of the british raj, london couldn't expect getting whipped by the so called effeminate races in the form extremist nationalism which mostly came from a region, they thought inhabited by non martial races -- bengal province. i am sure, they couldn't figure out how an effeminate bengali could raise an army abroad. yes, neither the appearance nor the voice of subhas bose was so martial that posed a serious challenge to the raj.






martial my a$$, the empire was banged by the most feminine (so as they perceived)


----------



## terranMarine

IBM said the Committee on Foreign Investment in the U.S. has concluded its review of the company's sale of x86-based server business.

"The parties now look forward to closing the transaction," IBM said in a news release Friday.

In a separate statement, Lenovo said the deal has completed the regulatory process in the U.S. and is on track to close by the end of the year.

The deal, struck in January, has remained in limbo as the U.S. government investigates security issues around IBM's x86 servers, which are used in the nation's communications networks and in data centers that support the Pentagon's computer networks, The Wall Street Journal reported in June.

The concern is that the servers could be accessed remotely by Chinese spies or hackers or compromised through maintenance, The Journal reported.

Lenovo and IBM say x86 servers are a low-end technology made by other U.S. companies, and that the majority of the servers, including IBM's, are made in China and contain Chinese components. Lenovo also has said that its products are reliable and secure, and that its only objectives are commercial ones.

Lenovo faced similar security questions when it bought IBM's PC business in 2005. Although the PC acquisition was approved by regulators, some sensitive arms of the U.S. government have shied away from using Lenovo products.

For Lenovo, the acquisition could help it compete better against Hewlett-Packard Co. and Dell in servers; meanwhile, for IBM, a sale comes as its hardware business is eroding and the company looks to exit low-margin businesses.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/ibm-server-sale-to-lenovo-passes-u-s-test-1408135593


----------



## mike2000

Echo_419 said:


> What's Controversial about it



well, i must admit that this is the height of propaganda. The thing is, china is still perceived by some of our governments in the west/especially the U.S as a long term threat/rival for world hegemony/dominance. so some will seize any opportunity to criticize the country, even good news will be turn bad. However, China shouldnt take it personal, the U.S did it with the Soviet Union, and later even Japan(though its all but a U.S colony with troops/bases in the country) in the late 70s and 80s when Japan the ryellow peril from the east was going to take over the world. U.K did the same thing with Germany when Germany was rising. In short any establish world power will always try and undermine any country she sees poses a threat to her dominance. it doesn matter if that country is friendly to her or not. Thats geo politics for you. 
So china shouldnt take it personal.
By the way nice project/development initiative this railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Genesis said:


> controversial, why is everything we do controversial.
> We bring technology, prosperity and more to our brothers and sisters,* but it's obviously a plot to conquer the world. *


Right! That's the bottom line. China has grabbed the South China Sea and is in the process of grabbing land too. The ultimate aim is to try and conquer the world because some clown drew a map in 3000BC showing the world as part of China.


----------



## qwerrty

*Baidu Thinks AI Pioneer Andrew Ng Can Help It Challenge Google*

By Robert D. Hof on August 14, 2014

Baidu is one of many Chinese Web companies on a collision course with Internet leaders such as Google, Facebook, and Amazon as they look abroad for new customers.

Ng, who calls deep learning a “superpower,” will build a new generation of such systems at Baidu. Services that may result remain in the brainstorming stage, but he will hint at what they may be. He dreams of a truly intelligent personal digital assistant that puts Apple’s Siri to shame, for example. Looking further ahead, the technology could transform robotics, a pet subject for Ng—his engagement photos were taken in a robotics lab—and make autonomous cars and unmanned aerial vehicles much more capable. “We’re going to do some cool things here,” he says with a grin.

They’ll have to if they are to compete: Google, Facebook, Microsoft, and others have been hiring lots of deep-learning experts for their labs, sometimes even from each other. And Baidu still has a lot to prove. Fairly or not, it has the reputation many Chinese companies do for copying the products and business models of U.S. Internet leaders. It’s a process cynics dub C2C—“copy to China.” Baidu has seemingly tried to emulate Google in countless ways over the years, from its spare search homepage to a head-mounted computer, Baidu Eye, that looks a lot like Google Glass. Baidu has even begun working on self-driving cars. With its new star hire, it appears to be following Google’s lead once again.

Ng insists that the C2C stereotype is no longer accurate, particularly for his new employer. “I used to work for the USA’s Baidu,” he jokes. Then he picks up his phone and says in English, “Please call a taxi for me.” A moment later, Baidu’s translation app utters the same phrase in Mandarin Chinese and shows the equivalent ideograms on the screen. It’s slick—but is it better than Google’s translation app, which appears to do the same thing? That’s not clear. It’s Ng’s job to develop cutting-edge technologies that will leave no doubt who is ahead.

*Out into the World*

Baidu’s Silicon Valley lab is led by Adam Coates, a 32-year-old who stumbled into artificial intelligence quite by accident. As a Stanford computer science student in 2002, he got talking with Ng, who mentioned that he was working on a project involving remote-controlled helicopters. Coates had built and flown them while at high school in California’s Napa Valley resort town of Calistoga. Ever since, the two have done research together, writing papers on using machine learning for unmanned helicopters, household robots, and image recognition. When Ng left Stanford for Baidu, Coates, then a postdoctoral researcher in Ng’s lab, followed. By then, he had begun to see that machine learning would be crucial to just about everything. “It doesn’t matter whether you’re really excited about language or helicopters,” he says. “You can use it to solve any problem.”

Ng and Coates have one key quest for their new lab: creating software that can, in a real sense, learn on its own. Until recently, most improvements in areas like speech and image recognition came by training software with data that had been laboriously labeled. For example, teaching software to spot cats would require a database of thousands of images, with any cats identified by humans. You don’t have to be an artificial-intelligence expert to see the main drawback of that approach, known as supervised learning. No human child needs to see 50,000 labeled images to recognize a kitty. “We wander around the world and see how things work,” Coates says. “The hope is that we can find algorithms that learn the same way.” Deep-learning systems might still need to see a lot of cats to spot one on their own, but they can be much more useful because they need minimal human help.

Software intelligent enough to understand the images, text, and sound in our lives could make decisions for us and take on jobs such as answering simple e-mails.

Software smart enough to understand the images, text, and sound in our lives could use that information to make decisions on our behalf—and transform our relationship with technology, says Coates. For instance, it might analyze your vacation photos and recognize the people shown in each one, identifying what they’re doing and recognizing landmarks. Then you could find an old shot later by asking for, say, “photos of Mom on the beach.” Or you could snap a photo of a shirt with your phone and ask it to find others like that, trusting that instead of just seeing an arrangement of colored pixels, it would apply an understanding of clothing styles, fabric, and your personal taste. Ng envisions our cell phones being able to recognize speech as well as humans can, so you could at last reliably dictate text messages even in a noisy car. He hopes to see e-mail apps that can learn from your interactions with friends and colleagues and then start answering some simple messages on your behalf. Looking further ahead, Ng and Coates may also get a chance to continue their research on robotics, says Yu. “We’re not only interested in cyberspace but physical space,” he says.

First, however, the Baidu lab in Silicon Valley will try to make it easier to test out deep-learning software, which requires enormous computing power. Training a new speech recognition model can take a week or more, a period Ng would like to cut in half. Last year Coates led a Stanford team to a breakthrough that makes that goal realistic. They built a neural network that roughly matched the Google Brain system for a 50th of the cost—only $20,000—using off-the-shelf graphics chips from Nvidia. That approach could help Baidu get powerful deep-learning infrastructure running at relatively low cost. And it fits well with the company’s existing work in Beijing, where simpler clusters of graphics chips have already been used to train deep-learning systems for image and speech recognition.

*Air of Mystery*

Walking around Baidu’s headquarters along the technology corridor in Beijing’s Haidian district, you might be excused for thinking you had somehow teleported to the fabled Googleplex in Mountain View, California. Free cafeteria? Check. On-site gym? Check. Sleeping pods? Check. Jeans and shorts, T-shirts, flip-flops? Check, check, check. About the only thing breaking the illusion is a giant Baidu bear-paw logo sculpted into the lobby ceiling. It all seems to reinforce the C2C stereotype Ng and others try so hard to quash. And Kai Yu happily boasts that the similarities to U.S. Internet companies are more than skin deep. Like them, Baidu favors flat management, small teams, fast product cycles—and, he adds, his whole face brightening, cool technologies. “Baidu is not so different from a Silicon Valley Internet company,” says Yu, who ought to know: he spent six years working at NEC Labs America in Cupertino, two miles from Apple headquarters.

Dig into the history of Baidu, however, and you’ll find it has Valley roots of its own. CEO Robin Li cofounded the company in 2000 with biotech salesman Eric Xu, after a stint as an engineer at the Sunnyvale-based search engine Infoseek. Li was armed with a patent for a way to rank sites in search listings by the number of incoming links—filed in 1997, a year before Google cofounders Sergey Brin and Larry Page patented their similar PageRank algorithm. As China’s Internet population grew, so did Baidu, enough to attract a $5 million investment in 2004 from Google itself—which later tried to buy Baidu for $1.6 billion in an attempt to head off the Chinese company’s IPO, according to _Bloomberg Businessweek_. Instead, Baidu went public in August 2005, and shares rocketed 354 percent the first day. Much as Google had done in the United States, Baidu quickly solidified its hold on China’s search market and used the profits to expand into a range of other online services.





Baidu has even beaten back Google, albeit with what some observers believe is an assist from China’s government, which blocks access to many Google services inside its borders. And the Chinese company has continued to invest in new ideas, according to early investor Jixun Foo. “Baidu has put a lot of emphasis on the underlying technology, compared with Tencent and Alibaba,” he says. That doesn’t mean its products are all unique: it offers many Google analogues, including maps, a browser, and cloud storage. Hiring Ng might seem to be another “me too” move. But the company had already invested heavily in deep-learning research and achieved results that rival—perhaps even exceed—Google’s.

For instance, the Baidu Translate app has a feature that can, in seconds, identify an object in a photo and name it in written and spoken English. The company’s mobile search app can understand what’s depicted in a photo snapped on your phone and then find images that are similar. Rather than simply matching colors and patterns, the app knows, for example, whether a photo shows a church or a soccer team. At conferences, Yu likes to demonstrate how that feature beats a comparable one from Google. One slide shows that Baidu found photos similar to one of a dog with a bow on its head. Google returned mostly photos of scantily clad women.

Cherry-picked comparisons aside, the technology has paid rapid dividends for Baidu. In November 2012, only four months after Yu opened his lab in Beijing, the company began using deep-learning technology for voice search. Speech recognition errors fell by a quarter. A similar change helped reduce errors in optical character recognition by almost a third. That made its translation app much better at decoding things like restaurant menus, says Haifeng Wang, Baidu’s VP in charge of machine translation.

Yu’s neural networks have even boosted Baidu’s bottom line. One system learns which qualities of an ad make people click on it more often, selects ads to meet those criteria, and runs them at the most opportune moments. That lets Baidu charge higher prices. Li told investors in April that the technology had helped lift first-quarter profits and revenues.

Still, like Google, even a growing, profitable Baidu faces constant challenges from smaller upstarts and established rivals. Most concerning for the company, its comfortable lead in search has declined in the past year. Baidu’s share of searches made in China on desktop computers fell from 80 percent to 75 percent, according to Bloomberg Intelligence. New challenger So.com, launched in 2012 by the mobile software firm Qihoo 360, now has 16 percent of desktop searches, up from 10 percent a year ago.

The rapid shift of Internet usage to mobile devices, a change that’s bedeviled many established U.S. Internet companies, has been particularly dramatic in China, where many people now get their first taste of online life on a smartphone, not a PC. Some 83 percent of people in China now use a mobile device of some kind to get online, and Baidu was caught flat-footed. In the past year, it has moved quickly to reverse the misstep by paying carriers to distribute its mobile apps, spending $1.9 billion to buy the Chinese app distributor 91 Wireless, and redesigning its services and ad formats to work better on phones. All that helped boost the average number of daily users of Baidu’s mobile search app to 160 million in the first quarter, up from 130 million six months before. But Baidu must constantly battle native mobile companies and apps to stay relevant.

Breakthroughs from Ng and his researchers might help. The sweeping transition from traditional computers to smartphones and other mobile devices has produced an explosion of sensory data such as images, video, and sound—the kind of data that stumps conventional software but that Ng has shown deep learning can comprehend. His new employer sees an opportunity to leap ahead of its mobile competitors with services that can understand the world.

“Just as the Industrial Revolution freed a lot of humanity from physical drudgery, I think AI has the potential to free humanity from a lot of the mental drudgery.”

The same technology might also help Baidu win over many of the planet’s five billion people who are not already online and are unaccustomed to the computer technology the developed world has had for 20 years. They will use mobile devices before—likely to the exclusion of—anything else, and deep learning could provide intuitive interfaces that will be attractive to computing beginners. Those newcomers to the Internet—like all of us, really—will not want to learn new modes of interaction, says Ng. They will prefer to speak naturally to their devices to get the information or translation they want. This type of technology might also help Baidu tailor its search results and apps to different languages and locations. That’s something the company has struggled to do, limiting previous efforts to expand outside China. A foray into Japan in 2008 went nowhere because Baidu’s search engine failed to cater to local needs. For now, the company has picked a few less-developed regions to focus on: Southeast Asia, the Middle East and North Africa, and Latin America. It launched a search engine for Brazil in mid-July.

For Baidu, becoming more global is also crucial to its ambition to be a leader in technology. Many people outside China, especially in the West, know little or nothing about the company. That Baidu retains an air of mystery among foreigners was apparent at a cocktail party it hosted for the International Conference on Machine Learning, a prestigious annual gathering of artificial-intelligence experts that was held in Beijing for the first time this past June. Jet-lagged researchers from Google, Microsoft, Facebook, and leading universities mingled in the top-floor Happiness Lounge of the 21-story Pangu 7 Star Hotel, taking in dramatic views of the Bird’s Nest stadium and Olympic Park. Some said they hadn’t heard of Baidu until a couple of years ago and started paying close attention only when Ng joined.

That lack of attention from foreigners is part of a larger problem for Baidu. Its inwardlooking culture and the Chinese technology industry’s reputation for unoriginality limit the company’s ability to compete with Google and other U.S. tech leaders, whose workforces are drawn from around the world. Earlier attempts to change that culture have stumbled. Yong Liu, who left Baidu in January after a short stint as its Silicon Valley–based director of open innovation and partnerships, says he was surprised to learn how Chinese-centric the company was. He joined a small Silicon Valley lab that Baidu opened in 2013 and found that all of the 30 or so senior engineers and research scientists there were Chinese. “The purpose of a Silicon Valley R&D lab is to attract the best talent, not just the best talent from a minority ethnic group,” he says. Baidu’s leaders concede the point. “We’re making efforts to become a more cosmopolitan company,” says Kaiser Kuo, director of international communications. By rebooting the lab Liu joined, hiring Ng and Coates, and expanding its size and scope, they hope to make Baidu’s research groups—and eventually the rest of the company—more diverse. For all that executives bristle at comparisons to Google, they are actively trying to act a little more like the icon of Silicon Valley on the global stage.

*Culture Shift*

Back at the Silicon Valley lab, Andrew Ng is trying hard to embrace his dual role as cultural catalyst and technical visionary. He used to have no patience with people who talked about what he regarded as the “fluffy stuff” of organizational culture. Now he can’t get enough of it. His favorite book lately, to his mild embarrassment, is Eric Ries’s _The Lean Startup_, a management handbook for entrepreneurs. He has also turned to serial entrepreneur and startup guru Jerry Kaplan, who says Ng grilled him for advice on hiring engineers and rallying them behind a mission, and held staff meetings to discuss hiring and lab culture. “Now that I’m older, I really appreciate culture and the importance of being thoughtful about it,” says Ng.

With his global upbringing, Ng makes a good nucleus for a more diverse research group, says Sebastian Thrun, a Stanford research professor and Google Fellow who started the company’s driverless-car project. And Ng is open about the fact that he is a crucial talent magnet for Baidu. He already seems to be attracting a very different kind of person. Among the new hires is Bryan Catanzaro, a graphics chip architect and former Nvidia research scientist—the kind of Berkeley-educated Silicon Valley technologist who otherwise might have joined Google, Facebook, or a hot startup. Ng says he also aims for Baidu Research to be “a little bit porous,” sharing ideas with other researchers and the software developer community and becoming as embedded in the Silicon Valley community as its American rivals are. “There’s an opportunity to create a culture that’s great for research and great for changing the world,” he says.

If Ng’s plans work out, the world will indeed change in some ways. Baidu will have proved that China’s Internet companies can do more than just follow those from the U.S. And perceptive computers will have taken over many tasks we humans must do for ourselves today, perhaps freeing our minds for more creative activities. “Just as the Industrial Revolution freed a lot of humanity from physical drudgery, I think AI has the potential to free humanity from a lot of the mental drudgery,” Ng says. It’s a Google-worthy goal. But to pull it off, Baidu must chart a path indisputably its own.

_Contributing editor Robert D. Hof wrote about neuromorphic computing in May/June. Christina Larson contributed reporting from Beijing

Chinese Search Giant Baidu Thinks AI Pioneer Andrew Ng Can Help It Challenge Google and Become a Global Power | MIT Technology Review_​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese company willing to build Kerch Strait bridge*

Russia

August 15, 17:13 UTC+4




*A ferry across the Kerch Strait*
© ITAR-TASS/Lev Fedoseyev


SOCHI, August 15. /ITAR-TASS/. China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) will take part in the construction of a bridge across the Kerch Strait.

Russian Transport Minister Maxim Sokolov told journalists on Friday that the engineering survey was nearing completion and preparatory construction works were expected to start in August.

“Our Chinese partners showed interest in this information and confirmed their intention to participate in the project,” Sokolov said after a meeting the Chinese company’s executives in Sochi.

The Russian Transport Ministry could cut the project’s cost which was initially valued at $248 billion, Sokolov said.

“We are thinking of how to optimize the project, and we can already see how the price can be optimized. It is clear the construction requires huge funds and it will not be easy to allocate them from the state budget,” Sokolov said, adding the Kerch Strait bridge was to be completed by December 16, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Andrew Ng? He is my idol. He is the one inspire me about deep learning. I learned sparse auto encoder from his web site. He found cousera e-learning web sige where I learned about probabilistic graphical model from. I learn from him machine learning, statistics. I salute you ,Andrew Ng.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China to help upgrade US transport network *
*China.org.cn*

China is willing to export technology and equipment to the United States and take part in its upgrading of transport infrastructure, Premier Li Keqiang said on Saturday, when meeting a visiting US delegation.

"China has made great progress in the construction of transport infrastructure...while continuing to strengthen domestic facilities, we will promote advanced technologies and equipment such as high-speed rail to international market,"Li told Bill Shuster, chairman of the US House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee who led the delegation.

Previously, Li has helped Chinese companies bid for international rail construction projects in Africa, Europe and Asia.

The Obama administration announced in 2011 it planned to spend $53 billion over the next six years on high speed rail.

Timothy Stratford, a partner at the Beijing office of Covington & Burling, earlier said that Chinese investors are facing great opportunities as the US is planning big on upgrading its transport facilities.

Shuster, who led the largest delegation of US congressmen to China in recent years, said most members are on their first trip to China and are eager to get a full picture of the world's second largest economy. 

Li said China and the US should work together and promote exchanges between governments, parliaments and parties under the spirit of mutual respect and seeking common ground while reserving differences.

He thanked Shuster for a message of condolence to victims of the Ludian earthquake, which claimed hundreds of lives and said China is capable of post-disaster reconstruction in the quake-leveled area.

***

I guess China should be cautious not to share all the accumulated infrastructure know-how in return for a few bucks. Helping the US upgrade its infrastructure to a state-of-art China levels may in a sense mean killing off the gold egg laying goose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

There is just nobody that can build massive infrastructure on schedule and on budget like we do. There is just not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

xunzi said:


> There is just nobody that can build massive infrastructure on schedule and on budget like we do. There is just not!



Chinese companies have developed their own form of management not unlike what the Japanese have.


----------



## TaiShang

*Lhasa-Xigaze railway officially put into use*

*






A passenger to take the train from Lhasa to Xigaze poses for photo as she wait for boarding the train at Lhasa Railway Station in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 16, 2014. A second railway line in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, which is 251 kilometers long and links the regional capital Lhasa and Xigaze, the second-largest city in the region, was officially put into use. (Xinhua/Soinam Norbu)






Passengers to take the train from Lhasa to Xigaze poses for photo with the train at Lhasa Railway Station in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 16, 2014. A second railway line in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, which is 251 kilometers long and links the regional capital Lhasa and Xigaze, the second-largest city in the region, was officially put into use. (Xinhua/Soinam Norbu)






The first passenger train from Lhasa to Xigaze arrives in Xigaze Railway Station, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 16, 2014. A second railway line in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, which is 251 kilometers long and links the regional capital Lhasa and Xigaze, the second-largest city in the region, was officially put into use. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)






Passengers from south China's Guangdong Province pose for photos after they arrive in Xigaze Railway Station by taking the first passenger train from Lhasa to Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 16, 2014. A second railway line in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, which is 251 kilometers long and links the regional capital Lhasa and Xigaze, the second-largest city in the region, was officially put into use. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

kbd-raaf said:


> Chinese companies have developed their own form of management not unlike what the Japanese have.


We have reach a level where there is nothing impossible for us to build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The PM promised to promote Inspur cloud servers，among others，during his future overseas trips。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000

"cirr said:


> The PM promised to promote Inspur cloud servers，among others，during his future overseas trips。



Inspur should first focus on dominating their local market in China before thinking about overseas markey me think. IBM, Oracle and other U.S tech company still dominate high end server market in China and Asia.


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Pay us a state of California.


----------



## mike2000

Yong Liu, who left Baidu in January after a short stint as its Silicon Valley–based director of open innovation and partnerships, says he He joined a small Silicon Valley lab that Baidu opened in 2013 and found that all of the 30 or so senior engineers and research scientists there were Chinese. “The purpose of a Silicon Valley R&D lab is to attract the best talent, not just the best talent from a minority ethnic group,” he says. Baidu’s leaders concede the point.

That is exactly the problem with china and other east Asian companies. They are too inward looking/cnservative. Reason why they will hardly ever reach western/U.S global tech reach. we dont give a shit about race/nationality(whether you are chinese, Russian, japanese, African, latinos etc) as far as you are competent/skilled and can bring something new/innovative to our countries/companies.


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 said:


> Yong Liu, who left Baidu in January after a short stint as its Silicon Valley–based director of open innovation and partnerships, says he He joined a small Silicon Valley lab that Baidu opened in 2013 and found that all of the 30 or so senior engineers and research scientists there were Chinese. “The purpose of a Silicon Valley R&D lab is to attract the best talent, not just the best talent from a minority ethnic group,” he says. Baidu’s leaders concede the point.
> 
> That is exactly the problem with china and other east Asian companies. They are too inward looking/cnservative. Reason why they will hardly ever reach western/U.S global tech reach. we dont give a shit about race/nationality(whether you are chinese, Russian, japanese, African, latinos etc) as far as you are competent/skilled and can bring something new/innovative to our countries/companies.




Not sure about the US but in the UK, it is not talent alone that decides how far you climb.


----------



## terranMarine

Why does the most advanced nation need help from China in building railway?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

terranMarine said:


> Why does the most advanced nation need help from China in building railway?


Years of spending on war make the US forgot about the aging infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

xunzi said:


> Years of spending on war make the US forgot about the aging infrastructure.


Americans bragging about technological superiority couldn't even build infrastructures make them a laughing stock. Capable of constructing large Aircraft Carriers, Stealth fighters, sending rovers to mars but couldn't build proper stations/railway ? Are they kidding me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

mike2000 said:


> Inspur should first focus on dominating their local market in China before thinking about overseas markey me think. IBM, Oracle and other U.S tech company still dominate high end server market in China and Asia.



Given a credible alternative，who in his right mind would risk national and financial security with products that are known to have backdoors that lead to the NSA and other intelligence agencies of the US？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

terranMarine said:


> Why does the most advanced nation need help from China in building railway?



I don't remember seeing in the article saying that we need help in building railways. Just that China sees an opportunity to make it cheap. 

*China is willing to export technology and equipment to the United States and take part in its upgrading of transport infrastructure, Premier Li Keqiang said on Saturday, when meeting a visiting US delegation.

"China has made great progress in the construction of transport infrastructure...while continuing to strengthen domestic facilities, we will promote advanced technologies and equipment such as high-speed rail to international market,"Li told Bill Shuster, chairman of the US House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee who led the delegation.

Previously, Li has helped Chinese companies bid for international rail construction projects in Africa, Europe and Asia.*

Source: China to help upgrade US transport network



terranMarine said:


> Americans bragging about technological superiority couldn't even build infrastructures make them a laughing stock. Capable of constructing large Aircraft Carriers, Stealth fighters, sending rovers to mars but couldn't build proper stations/railway ? Are they kidding me?



You can't even build an aircraft carrier. We already built railways and subways.


----------



## Globenim

Looks like Americans got out of touch with building civilian infrastructure, after all the years of only building war assets and destroying civilian infrastructure of foreign countries... I mean "the axis of evil", "weapons of massdestruction" or was it "terrorists"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

cirr said:


> *Given a credible alternative*，who in his right mind would risk national and financial security with products that are known to have backdoors that lead to the NSA and other intelligence agencies of the US？



lool yes i agree with you, There is still no credible/up to standard alternative to U.S tech products, until then China has no choice but to keep using them i suppose.Im sure if China had up to par high end servers/tech products like IBM,Oracle, Microsoft, Android/IOS, etc they will be using theirs instead of Foreign ones. Reason why U.S software tech products still dominate the market there.


----------



## cirr

*President Xi's upcoming visit to further China-Mongolia economic ties: Mongolian lawmaker*

(Xinhua) 12:25, August 16, 2014

ULAN BATOR, Aug. 16 -- Chinese President Xi Jinping's upcoming state visit to Mongolia will significantly promote the economic relations between the two countries, a Mongolian lawmaker said.

Mongolia and China are enhancing their economic relationship and Mongolia's hard currency revenue has increased as most of its exports, especially coal and copper concentrate, go to China, Dulamsuren Oyunkhorol, from the opposition Mongolian People's Party, was quoted by Mongolian news website www.news.mn | Мэдээллийн эх сурвалж as saying.

The lawmaker urged Mongolia to learn from the experiences of China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in supplying solar and power energy, increasing the productivity of livestock animals and improving herders' quality of life.

In 2011, China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and Mongolia started a cooperative project designed to reduce pastureland overgrazing, increase output of cashmere and meat, as well as supply solar power to herder households to meet their demand in both production and life.

"It is important for Mongolia to work with the Chinese side, especially the Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region's academic and research institutions and herders to improve the livelihood of our herders," said Oyunkhorol.

President Xi will pay a state visit to Mongolia at the invitation of Mongolian PresidentTsakhiagiin Elbegdorj from Aug. 21-22.

President Xi's upcoming visit to further China-Mongolia economic ties: Mongolian lawmaker - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Bloomberg News*

*Mongolia Seeks China Gas Accord to Boost Foreign Investment*

By Michael Kohn and Yuriy Humber July 23, 2014

Mongolia is seeking to sign a gas project and supply accord with China next month, in a deal that would help the world’s second-largest economy expand energy supplies and potentially revive foreign investment in Mongolia.

The agreement will cover construction of two coal-to-gas plants with 95 percent of output going to China through pipelines, Erdenebulgan Oyun, Vice Minister for Mining said yesterday in an interview in Ulaanbaatar. Gas production is expected to begin in 2019, he said.

A preliminary contract with China Petrochemical Corp., known as Sinopec Group, may be signed in August during an expected visit by Chinese President Xi Jinping, Chuluunbat Ochirbat, Mongolia’s Vice Minister for Economic Development, said today in an interview in Tokyo. Final details including cost, size and who will mine the coal needed for the plants, are yet to be agreed, he said.

Any deal with Mongolia would come after Russia in May reached a $400 billion deal to supply natural gas to China as the Asian nation secures supplies abroad to meet rising domestic demand. For Mongolia, an accord would come amid slumping foreign investment that’s down 64 percent this year and may help shift the nation’s reliance on the Oyu Tolgoi copper and gold mine.

*October MOU*

“Sinopec has taken several trips to do due diligence in Mongolia and it is still under way,” Chuluunbat said in Tokyo, where he’s attending an investment summit. “Mongolia has coal reserves which are suitable for gasification.”

Xi will visit Mongolia on Aug. 21 said Chuluunbat. China has not officially confirmed the visit. The Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Beijing today didn’t reply to a fax about Xi’s trip to Mongolia.

Sinopec Group Chairman Fu Chengyu signed on Oct. 25 a memorandum of understanding for a coal gasification project in Mongolia with Jigjid Rentsendoo, Secretary of State of the Ministry of Mines of Mongolia, according to a statement that month on the Chinese state-controlled group’s website that didn’t give further details.

A Sinopec Group’s Beijing-based spokesman didn’t answer two calls to his office seeking comment today.

About 80 million metric tons of lignite coal will be extracted annually to produce the gas at the plants, Erdenebulgan said. According to both vice ministers, *the plants could produce 15 billion cubic meters of gas a year*. Chuluunbat estimated the cost of building a project of that size at $3 billion to $5 billion, and said the scale of the development could be increased.

By comparison, China’s gas contract with Russia is for 38 billion cubic meters a year.

“We have an ambition to sell more products to China, other than just raw materials. We want to export finished products like natural gas,” said Erdenebulgan. “Lignite can’t be exported, but we can convert it to gas and export it.”

To contact the reporters on this story: Michael Kohn in Ulaanbaatar at mkohn5@bloomberg.net; Yuriy Humber in Tokyo at yhumber@bloomberg.net

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Jason Rogers at jrogers73@bloomberg.net Madelene Pearson

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kolaps

CIA told me, you forget to CONTROVERSIAL word in the tittle!

And HEROIC narrative if US companies involved.

The article above is NOT VALID, as it forget the very basic thing of journalism ethical.


May be this thread should LOCKED or DELETED.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Great Project ! So many tunnels and bridges! 
even if it is built in flat area ,such as Beijing ,it is still very difficult to finish this job.
And now We get this done in 4 years under the worst geological environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Updated: Monday August 18, 2014 MYT 10:06:03 AM

*Hyundai plans two new car plants in China: report*






Hyundai Motors is reportedly planning two new plants in Beijing and Chonqging, with both plants set to come on-line in 2016 - EPA Photo


SEOUL: Hyundai Motor Co plans to remodel a car assembly plant belonging to a Chinese partner, a newspaper reported – a move which could help pave the way for the South Korean automaker to build a separate factory in western China.

Hyundai, which currently only has factories in eastern China, has said it is keen to build a plant in China's southwestern city of Chongqing, which would help it tap growing demand in western parts of the country.

But it has yet to gain the approval of China's central government, with South Korean media saying that it is under pressure to build a plant in the northeastern province of Hebei.

Hyundai now plans to remodel a Beijing plant owned by its Chinese partner, Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Co Ltd, in addition to pursuing its plans with its partner for a factory in Chongqing, said the Korea Economic Daily, citing the automaker and the South Korean government.

Both plants are set to come on line in 2016, it said.

A Hyundai Motor spokesman was not immediately available for comment. A spokesman for Korea's industry ministry declined to comment. – Reuters 

http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...ndai-plans-two-new-car-plants-in-China/?flv=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Will Influence Half Of All Electronics Hardware Design Worldwide: Report*

By Harichandan Arakali@bangalorejournoh.arakali@ibtimes.com

on August 18 2014 3:58 AM





Beijing, China Lei Jun, founder and CEO of China's mobile company Xiaomi, shows new photograph features at a launch ceremony of Xiaomi Phone 4, in Beijing, July 22, 2014. China's Xiaomi unveiled on Tuesday its new flagship Mi 4 smartphone, aimed squarely at the premium handset market dominated by Apple Inc and Samsung Electronics Co Ltd. REUTERS/Jason Lee


China’s renewed push to build a large semiconductor technology ecosystem, and cut its heavy dependence on imports of integrated circuits and other components, could have wide-ranging consequences for global semiconductor companies, according to a report from consulting firm McKinsey.

The effort could result in the country influencing as much as half of all electronics hardware design, Gordon Orr, director of McKinsey's Shanghai office, and Christopher Thomas, an associate principal at the firm's Beijing office, wrote this month in a report titled, ‘Semiconductors in China: Brave new world or same old story.’

Although China, which the report says is “by far the largest consumer of semiconductors” and accounts for about 45 percent of the worldwide demand for chips used both in China and for exports, more than 90 percent of its consumption relies on imported integrated circuits. 

However, after previous attempts to alter this imbalance didn’t really take off, the Chinese government has changed its policy to try a market-driven plan to manufacture more semiconductor components locally, according to the report.

Now, *the Chinese government has created a task force to oversee the development of the local semiconductor industry and has released a policy framework that plans to invest as much as 1 trillion renminbi ($170 billion) over the next five years to 10 years and grow the sector at a compounded annual rate of 20 percent between now and 2020*, according to the report. And, the environment is also ripe for such a push, the McKinsey consultants suggest. 

"Multinational corporations in every industry—from automotive to industrial controls to enterprise equipment—increasingly are establishing design centers on the mainland to be closer to customers and benefit from local Chinese talent."

*More than 50 percent of PCs and between 30 percent and 40 percent of semiconductor chips found in applications including cars, industrial machines, consumer electronics and medical devices have content designed in China, either directly by mainland companies or labs of multinational companies based in China,* the report says, citing McKinsey’s own research.

"As the migration of design continues, China could soon influence up to 50 percent of hardware designs globally (including phones, wireless devices, and other consumer electronics)," the report says.

China Will Influence Half Of All Electronics Hardware Design Worldwide: Report

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PK_Patriot

cirr said:


> *China Will Influence Half Of All Electronics Hardware Design Worldwide: Report*
> 
> By Harichandan Arakali@bangalorejournoh.arakali@ibtimes.com
> 
> on August 18 2014 3:58 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing, China Lei Jun, founder and CEO of China's mobile company Xiaomi, shows new photograph features at a launch ceremony of Xiaomi Phone 4, in Beijing, July 22, 2014. China's Xiaomi unveiled on Tuesday its new flagship Mi 4 smartphone, aimed squarely at the premium handset market dominated by Apple Inc and Samsung Electronics Co Ltd. REUTERS/Jason Lee
> 
> 
> China’s renewed push to build a large semiconductor technology ecosystem, and cut its heavy dependence on imports of integrated circuits and other components, could have wide-ranging consequences for global semiconductor companies, according to a report from consulting firm McKinsey.
> 
> The effort could result in the country influencing as much as half of all electronics hardware design, Gordon Orr, director of McKinsey's Shanghai office, and Christopher Thomas, an associate principal at the firm's Beijing office, wrote this month in a report titled, ‘Semiconductors in China: Brave new world or same old story.’
> 
> Although China, which the report says is “by far the largest consumer of semiconductors” and accounts for about 45 percent of the worldwide demand for chips used both in China and for exports, more than 90 percent of its consumption relies on imported integrated circuits.
> 
> However, after previous attempts to alter this imbalance didn’t really take off, the Chinese government has changed its policy to try a market-driven plan to manufacture more semiconductor components locally, according to the report.
> 
> Now, *the Chinese government has created a task force to oversee the development of the local semiconductor industry and has released a policy framework that plans to invest as much as 1 trillion renminbi ($170 billion) over the next five years to 10 years and grow the sector at a compounded annual rate of 20 percent between now and 2020*, according to the report. And, the environment is also ripe for such a push, the McKinsey consultants suggest.
> 
> "Multinational corporations in every industry—from automotive to industrial controls to enterprise equipment—increasingly are establishing design centers on the mainland to be closer to customers and benefit from local Chinese talent."
> 
> *More than 50 percent of PCs and between 30 percent and 40 percent of semiconductor chips found in applications including cars, industrial machines, consumer electronics and medical devices have content designed in China, either directly by mainland companies or labs of multinational companies based in China,* the report says, citing McKinsey’s own research.
> 
> "As the migration of design continues, China could soon influence up to 50 percent of hardware designs globally (including phones, wireless devices, and other consumer electronics)," the report says.
> 
> China Will Influence Half Of All Electronics Hardware Design Worldwide: Report



Hope this will end the semiconductor dominance of the US!


----------



## cirr

PK_Patriot said:


> Hope this will end the semiconductor dominance of the US!



This is definitely a scenario worth keeping a keen eye on in the next 5-10 years。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

State Great Khural announces a special session
August 15, 2014






The State Great Khural announced a special session on the occasion of Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit on August 22nd. President Xi Jinping will pay a two-day visit to Mongolia upon the invitation of President Ts.Elbegdorj on August 21 and 22. This is the first visit by a Chinese president to Mongolia since the last high level visit by China’s former President Hu Jintao in 2003. *President Xi Jinping is expected to deliver a speech to the special session of the State Great Khural during his visit.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

China, Mongolia are neighbors, but they look strange to me, not usually heard anything about them, why


----------



## Beast

Edison Chen said:


> China, Mongolia are neighbors, but they look strange to me, not usually heard anything about them, why


Mongolia are anti-Chinese due to the long history of war between each other but being land lock between China and Russia. They do not have much option since they are neglected by Russian but to go back negotiation table with the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 55100864

Mongolian been brainwashed for decades by USSR to hate china, they been heavily russianized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

55100864 said:


> Mongolian were brainwashed for decades by USSR to hate china, they been heavily russianized.



Truth, they write in Russian rather than Mongolia script as oppose to the Mongolian in inner Mongolia who speak and write in Mongol.

But even without Russian propaganda, they will hate Chinese. They have the proud history of once conquering whole China. Being under rule of Qing dynasty to them is a pill hard to swallow. Even their Genghis khan tomb is located in China rather than Mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senheiser

*Tech Trade: Russia to boost software imports to China, get more servers in return*
Published time: August 18, 2014 19:23
Get short URL


Russia and China plan to increase technology cooperation, with Moscow set to increase exports of software in exchange for data storage, Russia’s Communications Minister said.

Nikolay Nikiforov, head of Russia's Ministry of Communications, announced via Twitter that Russia and China have agreed to increase the supply of Chinese servers and storage systems and production in Russia, and to boost the supply of Russian software to China.

The technology turn toward China is part of a larger overall pivot toward Asia after Western sanctions have endangered certain Russian industries, with technology feared to be next.

Sanctions from the West over the crisis in Ukraine have pushed forward the Kremlin’s relations in China. In May, the two counties inked a historic $400 billion gas deal. Bilateral trade between the countries is nearly $90 billion and in June, Russia and China were among the countries launching the Shanghai-based BRICS Bank, which will provide funds for infrastructure projects in both countries. Most recently, Russia unveiled its plans to start using the China UnionPay credit payment system to rival Visa and MasterCard.








Reuters / Sergei Karpukhin



On his blog, Nikiforov wrote that he is conducting meetings in Beijing with his Chinese counterparts, Minster of Industry and Information Technology Miao Wei and Head of Media Management Tsai Fuchang.

Kaspersky Lab is one Russian software developer that would greatly benefit from the new relationship.

In August, Kaspersky, along with other non-Chinese anti-virus companies, lost the right to supply security software to Chinese state-run banks and companies.

Also in August, the Chinese government required all offices using IBM servers to replace them with Chinese-made servers to protect them from perceived American spying.

China and Russia also discussed working together on global internet management, working off of a multilateral transparent model.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xunzi

Kaspersky is one of best security software. A lot better than the junk McAfee.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gazprom

xunzi said:


> Kaspersky is one of best security software. A lot better than the junk McAfee.



kaspersky is very good software. Norton is very good ,but too expensive . Quickheal is a good and cheap anti-virus software.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

How about making our own operating system and get rid of Windows?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gazprom

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> How about making our own operating system and get rid of Windows?



Russia uses linux based software for govt purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Gazprom said:


> Russia uses linux based software for govt purpose.



I meant for the common PC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gazprom

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I meant for the common PC.



Linux can sort it out. But to the gaming community ,its an anathema as all games are compatible with windows and the x86 instruction set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Great news. 



xunzi said:


> Kaspersky is one of best security software. A lot better than the junk McAfee.



Totally agreed, don't install McAfee, Kaspersky is much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## senheiser

Gazprom said:


> Linux can sort it out. But to the gaming community ,its an anathema as all games are compatible with windows and the x86 instruction set.


they are dumb, just buy a console



Gazprom said:


> kaspersky is very good software. Norton is very good ,but too expensive . Quickheal is a good and cheap anti-virus software.


mc cafee is like a virus itself it slows down your pc starting up. Its only successful because you can download it with flash player accidentally which is owned by adobe an american company

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gazprom

senheiser said:


> they are dumb, just buy a console
> 
> 
> mc cafee is like a virus itself it slows down your pc starting up. Its only successful because you can download it with flash player accidentally which is owned by adobe an american company



PC windows can run many of the xbox and ps3 games . Can xbox run ps3 games or vice-versa?


----------



## Edison Chen

Kaspersky is somewhat too sensitive to softwares even from some trusted sites.

I only use 360 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Edison Chen said:


> Kaspersky is somewhat too sensitive to softwares even from some trusted sites.
> 
> I only use 360 now.



Good cooperation between strategic partners. Waiting for an OS for PC made in China.

Using *360 Total Security,* as well. Lighter and amazingly efficient. Norton is a hoax.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build influential new-type media groups*

President Xi Jinping said Monday that *China will build several new-type media groups that are strong, influential and credible.*

Xi made the remarks when presiding over the fourth meeting of the Leading Group for Overall Reform.

He called on the nation to integrate traditional and new media to diversify its communication system.

Traditional media and new media must complement each other and their integration should cover content, channels, platforms, operations and management, Xi said. Integration should be supported by technology and follow the rules of news communication and laws governing the development of new media.

Monday's meeting was attended by deputy group leaders Li Keqiang, Liu Yunshan and Zhang Gaoli, all of whom are members of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China Central Committee.

*The meeting also reviewed reform of the national examination and enrollment system, to enhance the fairness and supervision, and connect all levels and kinds of education.
*
A 7-year plan to implement the reform measures laid out at the third plenary session of the 18th CPC Central Committee in November last year and a report on the first half's work on overall reform were also deliberated and passed at the meeting.

Xi said the plan will guide reform for the next seven years, and has designed the "path" of every measure and detailed the time schedule for the completion of various tasks.

The president stressed strict implementation and supervision to ensure smooth progress.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Kuwait nearly doubles supplies in 10-yr oil deal with China’s Sinopec*

*State-run Kuwait Petroleum Corp will export 300,000 bpd of crude oil under the agreement*

*The exports, which will amount to 15 per cent of Kuwait's oil export output, are estimated to be worth $120 billion*

Reuters

Published: 18:20 August 18, 2014






*Kuwait/Beijing* : Kuwait has concluded a new 10-year deal with a China’s Sinopec Corp to nearly double its supplies by offering to ship the oil and sell on a more competitive cost-and-freight basis, according to a KPC official and a trading source on Monday.

State-run Kuwait Petroleum Corp will export 300,000 barrels per day (bpd) of crude oil under the agreement, which would amount to 15 percent of Kuwaiti petroleum exports and estimated to be worth $120 billion, said Nasser Al Mudaf, KPC’s head of international marketing told Reuters.

Mudaf said the contract replaces a previous one for between 160,000 bpd 170,000 bpd that had expired.

A senior trading source with direct knowledge of the contract said KPC managed to increase the supplies to Sinopec because it offered “a good deal”, under which KPC will use its own oil fleet and sell the oil on a cost-and-freight basis.

“It will be the first cost-and-freight term deal between KPC and China,” said the source, adding it would be more competitive than previous contract that Sinopec bought on a free-on-board basis and shipped the oil by itself.

“We look for the best markets which has stability and gives high return to KPC,” said Mudaf, the marketing chief.

The agreement with China’s Sinopec’s trading arm, Unipec, was reached “in accordance with international prices and under purely commercial terms,” Mudaf said, adding *the quantity was subject to increase*, but did not specify by how much.

As Kuwait does not have spare crude production capacity, *the incremental supplies to Sinopec would be diverted from other markets such as Japan and Europe*, where demand has been weakening, said the trade source, who declined to be named as he’s not authorised to talk to media.

An official signing ceremony will be held in Hong Kong in three days, both said.

State news agency Kuna quoting government data, reported in July that Kuwait’s crude oil exports to China in the first half of this year stood at 3.87 million tonnes, equivalent to around 157,000 bpd.

Most of Kuwait’s exports go to Asia. The Gulf Arab state pumped 2.81 million bpd in July, according to a Reuters survey.

Kuwait Nearly Doubles Supplies In 10-Year Oil Deal With China's Sinopec » Gulf Business


----------



## faisal6309

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> How about making our own operating system and get rid of Windows?


Linux is great alternative to Windows but I cannot say that it can be used always as alternative of Windows. Yes, we should develop our own operating system.


Gazprom said:


> Linux can sort it out. But to the gaming community ,its an anathema as all games are compatible with windows and the x86 instruction set.


SteamOS is better and based on Debian Linux. If you want to play some game on Linux, stop playing on Windows and ignore those games. Once the developers see that a huge number of gamers are moving towards Linux and they are losing their purchaser, they will develop their game for Linux.


----------



## Gazprom

faisal6309 said:


> Linux is great alternative to Windows but I cannot say that it can be used always as alternative of Windows. Yes, we should develop our own operating system.
> 
> SteamOS is better and based on Debian Linux. If you want to play some game on Linux, stop playing on Windows and ignore those games. Once the developers see that a huge number of gamers are moving towards Linux and they are losing their purchaser, they will develop their game for Linux.



Not that easy. Most of the bigwags in the industry are in collusion with intel/amd and microsoft. Its a cartel. Second,they will not go to linux as it will be end of the cartel.


----------



## faisal6309

Gazprom said:


> Not that easy. Most of the bigwags in the industry are in collusion with intel/amd and microsoft. Its a cartel. Second,they will not go to linux as it will be end of the cartel.


They are not going to Linux now because they won't get much Linux purchasers. Once number of Linux users get strength, they will do it.


----------



## Gazprom

faisal6309 said:


> They are not going to Linux now because they won't get much Linux purchasers. Once number of Linux users get strength, they will do it.



Linux can be downloaded free of cost.There are large users of linux in Europe and Russia. This is not so in Asia because people can buy pirated windows. 

Go to a linux forum ,they will explain you how the cartel works .Games are deliberately compatible to windows mostly .


----------



## Edison Chen

*Reform Pace Suggests Beijing Thinks It Can Wait

BEIJING— Justin Lin Yifu has an unusual background for an economist, particularly one who has the ear of China's top leaders.*

In 1979, then a 26-year-old captain in the Taiwan army, he defected to Communist China. Details of the story are recounted by the New Yorker's Evan Osnos in his book "Age of Ambition: Chasing Fortune, Truth, and Faith in the New China." Mr. Lin slipped off his sneakers, stole down a sandy path on Taiwan's front-line island of Quemoy, plunged into the water and swam the short distance to the mainland, risking execution if he had been caught.

It was the act of a supreme contrarian. Almost all defections during the Cold War period occurred in the opposite direction.

But he had a visionary belief in China's economic future.

He still does. Mr. Lin is confident that the Chinese economy still has the ability to roar along at 8% for another 20 years. That's far higher than the prevailing consensus among economists outside China, and even some economists inside China think that may be a stretch. The International Monetary Fund sees growth slowing to 6.3% in 2019. The Chinese government's own growth target this year is 7.5%.

Nor is Mr. Lin particularly troubled by China's rapidly mounting debt, which worries the IMF and others quite a bit.

In an answer to emailed questions, he points out that total government debt, at 40% of Chinese GDP, is among the lowest in the world and it's almost all in local currency, which eliminates the risk of an international debt-repayment crisis. If necessary, he argues, the debt of local governments—a black hole for credit from the loosely regulated "shadow-banking" sector—could be restructured. "There is no danger of a systematic crisis," he says.

This isn't simply a dry academic debate. The assessment of China's long-term economic growth capacity affects everything from how rapidly authorities keep pumping out credit to how earnestly they implement the tough reforms needed to put Chinese growth on a track that can be sustained. So it matters who Chinese leaders listen to.

For now, it appears that they are taking the more optimistic, Lin-like, view.

The government is rolling out a "ministimulus" program as growth flags, falling back on the old standby of credit-fueled investment to keep the momentum moving along. Meanwhile, an ambitious 60-point economic reform agenda unveiled last year is moving ahead at a slow pace, suggesting that Chinese leaders believe they have quite a bit of room for maneuver.

Mr. Lin's bullishness cannot simply be dismissed as the wishful thinking of a true believer. He's an economist of global stature. After crawling to shore in mainland China 35 years ago, he built an impressive career capped by a stint as the World Bank's chief economist. This gains him an entree to the Politburo Standing Committee of the Communist Party, which calls upon him—along with other Chinese academic economists—as an informal adviser.

President Xi Jinping's reform plan offers comprehensive measures to overhaul state enterprises, spur the private sector and unlock prosperity through land reform and labor mobility. The Chinese leadership is also very aware of the "middle-income trap" that has derailed the ambitions of all but a handful of developing economies trying to achieve rich-country status.

But the view from outside China is that the economy is more fragile than the government seems to believe.

Many international economists believe it's not so much the absolute level of debt that matters—although economywide debt, including corporate debt, at more than 200% of GDP is certainly high. Rather, they worry about the rapid buildup, which is almost always a prelude to a financial crisis.

Mr. Lin says that his 8% call is dependent on the government embracing fundamental reforms. He bases his optimism on his theory of the "advantage of backwardness"—how less developed countries can catch up via technologies rich countries develop at massive cost. It's a theory that he set out in his 2011 book "Demystifying the Chinese Economy."

More skeptical economists focus on how the big drivers of Chinese growth are running out of steam as the economy naturally matures: The workforce is shrinking, and China is getting far less bang for its buck on investment in capital—everything from factories to computer hard drives. They also have a less optimistic assessment of China's potential to increase its productivity through technological innovation.

All this matters a great deal for the world. If China can continue expanding at 8%, not 6% -- or less—it suggests a different strategy for Australian natural-resources companies, for instance, whose investments in new mines and transport facilities reflect assumptions about global demand decades from now.

It might impact Pentagon planning. Military strength flows from economic capacity, so a belief in a bigger Chinese economy 20 years out might bolster arguments by the U.S. military top brass for new weapons systems today. Beijing's shift to a more assertive territorial posture was arguably triggered by a perception after the global financial crisis of 2008 that the U.S. is a spent force, and the future belongs to a vigorous China.

Chinese economic data reporting is problematic, to be sure. In a continental-size country of extreme disparities, where some live in luxury condominiums and others in caves, it's hard enough to measure today's output, let alone predict what it might be two decades from now.

Increasingly, though, the view among international economists is that China is running out of time to make economic fixes. There's a risk that rosier scenarios like Mr. Lin's may dilute leaders' sense of urgency.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/refo...-it-can-wait-1408422381?tesla=y&mg=reno64-wsj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Stop posting these Yankee propaganda. China will do things the way it wants, on its own time and pace.

The Yankee thugs can keep crying because their influence is waning.


----------



## Beidou2020

Ban every Yankee tech company, when I mean every tech company, I mean every single one of them. China has its own domestic companies that can replace the Yankee tech companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

good news！！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Edison Chen said:


> China, Mongolia are neighbors, but they look strange to me, not usually heard anything about them, why





Beast said:


> Mongolia are anti-Chinese due to the long history of war between each other but being land lock between China and Russia. They do not have much option since they are neglected by Russian but to go back negotiation table with the Chinese.



As far as modern times go, it really just USSR. For quite a few decades China and USSR had million man strong armies play staring contest across the China-USSR border. Mongolia, being a strategic buffer zone, is forced to pick sides. Of course, back in the day, USSR, at least from military standing point, is significantly stronger, thus Mongolia sided with USSR.

After the collapse of USSR, China-Russia relationship warmed up and outer Mongolia pretty much become the white elephant in the room that Chinese and Russian governments rather not talk about.



Beast said:


> Truth, they write in Russian rather than Mongolia script as oppose to the Mongolian in inner Mongolia who speak and write in Mongol.
> 
> But even without Russian propaganda, they will hate Chinese. They have the proud history of once conquering whole China. Being under rule of Qing dynasty to them is a pill hard to swallow. Even their Genghis khan tomb is located in China rather than Mongolia.



Actually, they don't really have a lot of conquest on their record. The commonly known conquesting Mongols belongs to Genghis Khan and his descendents, who pretty much all live in inner Mongolia. People in Outer Mongolia are descendents of the vassal tribes back in the ancient time. They are distantly related, but no more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Ulan Bator, Beijing become sister cities *
_Municipal authorities of Ulan Bator and Beijing agreed Tuesday to forge a sister-city relationship between the two capitals and further boost bilateral cooperation._

Mayor E. Bat-Uul of Ulan Bator and Vice Mayor Chen Gang of Beijing also inked a cooperation memorandum on boosting economic and business ties between the two sides.

*Among other concrete moves they mapped out, an exhibition fair of Mongolian products is to be held in Beijing in September.*

The two sides met under the framework of a northeast Asian mayors' forum due to be held here during the coming weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

Top 100 Countries by Game Revenues - Newzoo

Top 100 Countries Represent 99.8% of $81.5Bn Global Games Market




selections of countries, gaming revenue per capita

Russia: 8.02$

Poland: 7.31$

Czech Rep: 10.96$

Greece: 7.16$

Germany: 42.68$

Saudi Arabia: 4.88$

Finland: 37.79$

Turkey: 4.94$

USA: 63.50$

South Korea: 67.78$

China: 12.81$

Bangladesh: 0.11$

Israel: 6.12$

India: 0.24$

Indonesia: 0.58$

Pakistan: 0.16$

Philippines: 0.93$

Switzerland: 39.92$

Vietnam: 2.51$

Japan: 96.21$

UK: 53.96$

France: 40.35$

Sri Lanka: 0.41$

Angola: 0.48$

Taiwan: 27.34

Sweden: 38.45$

Italy: 24.79$

Canada: 48.36

Romania: 5.65$

United Arab emirates: 6.65$

Albania: 3.91$

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faisal6309

I like some tricky action 3D games like Hitman.


----------



## C130

*Chinese spent more money on Videogames than Poles, Greeks & Saudis*

nice title. are we suppose to be surprised by this?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> The government is rolling out a "ministimulus" program as growth flags, falling back on the old standby of credit-fueled investment to keep the momentum moving along. Meanwhile, an ambitious 60-point economic reform agenda unveiled last year is moving ahead at a slow pace, suggesting that Chinese leaders believe they have quite a bit of room for maneuver.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Mr. Lin says that his 8% call is dependent on the government embracing fundamental reforms.* He bases his optimism on his theory of the "advantage of backwardness"—how less developed countries can catch up via technologies rich countries develop at massive cost. It's a theory that he set out in his 2011 book "Demystifying the Chinese Economy."



I don't understand how to reconcile this. Lin seems to be calling on the government for more of the same (i.e. investment-led growth backed by increasing debt), but also says that higher levels of growth can only come from reform--these are mutually exclusive positions. 

As always, I have to ask: where will the demand for China's production come from? It's not going to come from the rest of the world, which is slowing. Will the Chinese government stimulus take the form of purchasing all of the excess production output (i.e. increase demand in order to subsidize the corporations), or will it continue to focus on infrastructure and capacity build-out (i.e. increase supply, and make the problem even worse)? Neither approach seems to provide any return on investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> Stop posting these Yankee propaganda. China will do things the way it wants, on its own time and pace.
> 
> The Yankee thugs can keep crying because their influence is waning.



Ironically you yourself are a, to quote your colloquial diction, Yankee, Yankee Doodle.


----------



## Echo_419

xunzi said:


> Kaspersky is one of best security software. A lot better than the junk McAfee.



Quick heal is the best of Cheap & Effective combo


----------



## armchairPrivate

I've heard about Kaspersky, but then 360 is what I am using. It's great. It's free. Not gona switch. Much better than that stupid Defender which did nothing.
No annoying reminders. No malwares.

I am protected (at least I think I am).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Okemos

McAfee is so dammmn annoying. It will start scanning my laptop every time I start laptop and it will never finish! I cannot even completely delete it. WTF, I probably accidentally installed it.



armchairPrivate said:


> I've heard about Kaspersky, but then 360 is what I am using. It's great. It's free. Not gona switch. Much better than that stupid Defender which did nothing.
> No annoying reminders. No malwares.
> 
> I am protected (at least I think I am).


 
I am using 360, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Gazprom said:


> Linux can be downloaded free of cost.There are large users of linux in Europe and Russia. This is not so in Asia because people can buy pirated windows.
> 
> Go to a linux forum ,they will explain you how the cartel works .Games are deliberately compatible to windows mostly .


Here only companies or rich people pay for windows. All normal users use pirate versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Gazprom said:


> PC windows can run many of the xbox and ps3 games . Can xbox run ps3 games or vice-versa?



No, it cannot. Xbox 360 uses DVD-HD while PS3 uses BluRay. I doubt that the Xbox 360 could read BluRay disc and vice-versa


----------



## Beidou2020

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't understand how to reconcile this. Lin seems to be calling on the government for more of the same (i.e. investment-led growth backed by increasing debt), but also says that higher levels of growth can only come from reform--these are mutually exclusive positions.
> 
> As always, I have to ask: where will the demand for China's production come from? It's not going to come from the rest of the world, which is slowing. Will the Chinese government stimulus take the form of purchasing all of the excess production output (i.e. increase demand in order to subsidize the corporations), or will it continue to focus on infrastructure and capacity build-out (i.e. increase supply, and make the problem even worse)? Neither approach seems to provide any return on investment.



The demand for Chinese production is coming from Chinese consumers.
Investment is the life blood of any economy. Without investment in factories, infrastructure, property, the economy slows. Consumption is the result of investment. 

China will use its massive savings to increase consumption. Consumption in China is growing faster than any country on this planet including the US.

Yifu Lin knows a lot more than a ignorant clown like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*In reforms, China will never 'copy' others: Xi*

Chinese President Xi Jinping warned on Wednesday against blindly copying the experience of other countries amid China's ongoing reforms.

His remarks came at a symposium in Beijing, the latest in several high-profile activities marking the 110th anniversary of the birth of late leader Deng Xiaoping, which falls on Friday.

"We will try our best to reform areas that are weak and unsound and learn from the good experience of the international community," Xi said. *"But we will never blindly copy the experience of other countries, let alone absorb bad things from them."*






_China Post will issue a set of stamps on Friday marking the 110th anniversary of the birth of former leader Deng Xiaoping. Long Wei / For China Daily_

China would never belittle itself or forget its roots, Xi said, adding that history had shown that the only way to solve problems in China was for the country to do so in its own way, based on its "own reality".

All seven members of the Political Bureau Standing Committee of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China attended the symposium in the Great Hall of the People.

Observers from China and the United States said the large number of activities held nationwide recently underscored the leadership's determination to carry out reform that was appropriate for China's needs, just as Deng had done.

Deng emerged as leader in the years after the death of Chairman Mao Zedong in 1976. His sweeping economic reforms changed the face of China over two decades and saw it emerge as an economic giant.

Xi said Deng's most important political and theoretical legacy was socialism with Chinese characteristics, which the Party and people created under Deng's leadership.

Zhiqun Zhu,director of the China Institute and professor of political science and international relations at Bucknell University, said Xi is "resolute and decisive" and "much like Deng".

"Xi's reform is well-paced," said Zhu. "He is tackling corruption first - probably the most serious and most hated problem with the Party, which is why he has received widespread popular support."

Jon Taylor, a professor of political science and avid China watcher at the University of St Thomas, said Xi's reform plan offers comprehensive measures - such as overhauling state enterprises and spurring the private sector - which show that the leadership is aware of the major issues in China.

"The reforms implemented so far in administration, finance, trade, market access for foreign investments, urbanization and 'townization', and investment liberalization in the service sectors can or are beginning to meet with success," said Taylor.

Wu Hui, professor of Party-building at the CPC Central Committee's Party School, said Xi's remarks highlighted his vigilance against "subversive mistakes" during reforms.

"China is at a crossroads, with both achievements and problems. The leadership aims to make full use of, and improve, its socialism without allowing populism or nationalism to sabotage democracy and the rule of law," he said.

Professor Xie Chuntao from the Party School said the opportunity to commemorate Deng was a chance to publicly demonstrate confidence in new breakthroughs.

"As reform enters the 'deep water zone', we need the daring spirit of Deng's era," Xie said.

In reforms, China will never 'copy' others: Xi|Politics|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Good Job China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Edison Chen said:


> China would never belittle itself or forget its roots, Xi said, adding that history had shown that the only way to solve problems in China was for the country to do so in its own way, based on its "own reality".



That's a perfect example of hard-core realism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China connects first unit at Fuqing nuclear plant to power grid*

August 22, 2014

By Editors of Electric Light & Power/ POWERGRID International 





The first unit of six at Fuqing nuclear power plant in Fujian province has been connected to the grid, becoming the 21st operating power reactor in China, according to the World Nuclear Association.

Construction of the 1,020 MWe CPR-1000 reactor for China National Nuclear Corp. and China Huadian Corp (with 45 percent share) took 69 months, due to delays following the Fukushima accident. Unit 1 started up last month and is expected in commercial operation in November.

Three more CPR-1000 reactors are under construction on the site. Fuqing is CNNC’s first plant using competitor CGN’s technology.

Fuqing is also China Huadian’s first venture into nuclear power, it being the third of the big five generating companies formed in 2002 to make this move with equity.

China Datang Corp has a 44 percent share of Ningde nuclear power plant. China Huaneng Group has a 49 percent stake in Changjiang nuclear plant under construction, and plays a role in both the Shidaowan high-temperature reactor project under construction and has six large PWRs planned there, including the first CAP1400 evolved from Westinghouse design.

China Guodian Corp is the fifth, so far trailing the field with nuclear development apart from very minor stakes, but set to catch up in the 2020s. The project engaged all five major state corporations, together responsible for over 1,100 GWe of generation capacity (similar to US total, 20 percent more than EU).


China connects first unit at Fuqing nuclear plant to power grid - Electric Light & Power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*China Details Ambitious Reform Plan*

BEIJING—A few days after a vaguely worded document had cast doubt around Xi Jinping's commitment to reform, China's top leader laid out a sweeping plan to remake the Chinese economy that largely erased some of those doubts.

*Friday's 20-page document amounted to a blueprint for reform. It pledged to open the financial sector and relax curbs on other sectors closed to investors, allow prices of natural resources to reflect market demand and put more money in the pockets of rural residents who were often left out of the boom of the last decade.




*

In the document, designed to fill in the gaps of the communiqué released on Tuesday after a meeting of top Communist party leaders, leaders also relaxed China's one-child policy and signaled that they plan to dismantle the country's controversial labor-camp network.

The earlier document, loaded with party jargon and contradictory at points, had led many analysts and ordinary Chinese to wonder whether the leaders would take any decisive steps to revamp the economy, and whether Mr. Xi, who had ramped up expectations for comprehensive reform during his first year in office, had been stymied by powerful interests opposing change.

The far more ambitious plan released Friday night, on the one-year anniversary of Mr. Xi's ascension, showed him, at least on economic issues, clearly siding with reformist elements within the party.

"This reverses the disappointment markets felt earlier in the week," said economist Mark Williams, a China analyst at Capital Economics in London.

Mr. Xi also made clear he has added the economy to his power base after already tightening his hold on the military and domestic-security apparatus. He was listed as the author of an explanation accompanying Friday's reform plan, without any mention of Premier Li Keqiang, who is in charge of the day-to-day running of the economy and until now had been seen as the main go-to leader on the economic front.

*Friday's document proposed a variety of experiments, including putting together markets for farmers to swap land, imposing property taxes more broadly as a way to restrain rapidly escalating property prices, creating an intellectual-property court and expanding carbon-trading exchanges to more cities.*

The test now for Mr. Xi will be how to implement the plan's goals, including whether they will be introduced in coming months or more gradually. *The leadership is likely to face resistance ranging from local governments to state enterprises and the bureaucracies that oversee them.* Many of the goals adopted by China's previous leadership, under former President Hu Jintao, were never completed.

*"The direction is significant," said U.S. Treasury Secretary Jacob Lew, who met Mr. Xi and other top leaders on Friday and commented before the plan was released. "But the character and the pace of change matters."*

The document also calls for easing China's notorious one-child policy so families in which one parent is an only child could have a second kid. Along with being criticized as inhumane, in recent years the one-child policy has deepened China's demographic problem: The working-age population is beginning to decline, putting at risk China's advantage as a low-cost manufacturer, as a tight labor market pushes up wages, before the country has made the transition to higher-value work. Japan's long slump beginning in the 1990s occurred after a similar dip in demographics, though Japan was far wealthier at the time than China is currently and was able to absorb the slowdown in growth.

"Big questions remain about how and when this will be implemented," said Mr. Williams of Capital Economics. "But if we're judging by what's in the document itself, it's a big step forward."

One of the drafters of the policy blueprint said it represents a break from the past 20 years because it emphasizes the need to use markets to limit the government's role in the economy. In an interview with People's Daily, the party's flagship newspaper, Yang Weimin, deputy director of an economic committee that advises top party leaders, said that the lack of reliance on markets produced many of China's current problems.

*"The core issue is the government directly allocates too many resources and there's too much unreasonable interference. Overcapacity, the urban disease, too much occupation of farm land, local debt risks, environmental destruction are all connected to excessive government interference to a very great degree," Mr. Yang was quoted as saying.*

Still, the document leaves undisturbed many of the foundations of China's government power over the economy, including the collective ownership of land and party control over the appointment of top management of Chinese state-owned giants. It looks to make changes to parts of the system that are seen as inefficient, as a way to assure growth in the future.

In some ways, the plan would stiffen state control.

A national-security committee, announced Tuesday, would largely focus on domestic issues, according to Friday's document. The blueprint said a new mechanism is needed so that "contradictions can be defused"—an apparent reference to the large numbers of protests, strikes and other mass civil disturbances common in China. "A robust system to manage sudden occurrences on the Internet," is also needed, the plans said, likely referring to how quickly political and social discussions spread over social media. The party has directed a harsh recent clampdown on online commentary.

The country will "abolish" the system of re-education through labor—part of what the official Xinhua news agency said was an effort "to improve human rights and judicial practices." Under the system, which has been in place since 1957, police are allowed to imprison people in labor camps for up to four years without formal arrest or trial. Ostensibly set up as a way to keep repeat petty criminals from clogging the court system, in practice it has been used to jail petitioners, members of the outlawed Falun Gong spiritual movement and others regarded as politically problematic.

*Over the past 30 years, China's economy has grown at an average of about 10% a year, a pace of growth unmatched by any other country. That has lifted hundreds of millions out of poverty and moved China, which has a GDP of about $6,600 per person, into the ranks of what the World Bank dubs "middle-income countries."* But very few places—South Korea, Singapore and Taiwan, among them—have risen from poverty to wealth, and China's leaders have long worried that the country would get stuck in what is known as "the middle income trap."

*The blueprint is aimed at building a firmer foundation for growth than China's traditional dependence on exports abroad and heavy government investment at home. The plan calls for a heavier reliance on China's already large domestic economy and a rapid buildup of service industries, which generate greater employment than the capital-intensive steel, aluminum and other industries where government investment has traditionally been targeted.*

*As part of that transition, China wants to create private banks and other financial institutions that would lend to smaller firms that are often overlooked by China's largest state-owned banks. "Under strict regulatory oversight, [China would] permit private capital to set up small and medium-sized banks and other financial institutions," the blueprint says.*

*To accomplish that goal, China would speed the liberalization of its financial sector, including the introduction of a bank-deposit insurance and allowing banks to set interest rates for deposits. China would also ease its controls over capital inflows and outflows. All those moves are aimed, in part, at helping private financial institutions compete with larger state-owned ones—a goal of China central bank Gov. Zhou Xiaochuan—and boost lending to smaller, innovative firms.*

The plan looks for ways to improve the livelihood of China's 650 million rural residents, whose incomes lag well behind those of urban China. For those that remain on the farm, the plan would give them greater property rights and allow them to mortgage their properties. It also envisions experiments in allowing farmers to sell their land.

Hundreds of millions of Chinese farmers also have migrated to Chinese cities for work but have been disadvantaged there because they lack the residence permit needed to get pension, medical and education benefits similar to those of urban residents. The migrants are under pressure to save whatever they earn in case family members get ill and they have big expenses, which prevents them from contributing more to consumer spending.

The plan would give ease migrants ability to get residence permits, called _hukou_, in smaller and medium-size cities—though it would still attempt to strictly control their movement to China's largest cities. That's partly because China's planners fear a huge influx could create slums and partly because cities resist having to pay additional money in social benefits.

*To address that issue, the plan says the central government—which receives the bulk of tax receipts—would have greater responsibility to cover social spending. Dividends paid by state-owned companies, which include some of China's largest firms, would increase to 30% by 2020, the plan says, from the current 5% to 15%, providing another kitty.*

Lawrence Wang, a managing director at Primavera Capital Group in Beijing, which invests in private mainland firms, said that agriculture and land reform are good drivers of long-term growth in China. China needed to introduce these kind of reforms in order "for investors not to lose hope in its long-term growth strategy," he said.

—Grace Zhu, Yang Jie and Chao Deng contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Edison Chen said:


> *China Details Ambitious Reform Plan*
> 
> BEIJING—A few days after a vaguely worded document had cast doubt around Xi Jinping's commitment to reform, China's top leader laid out a sweeping plan to remake the Chinese economy that largely erased some of those doubts.
> 
> *Friday's 20-page document amounted to a blueprint for reform. It pledged to open the financial sector and relax curbs on other sectors closed to investors, allow prices of natural resources to reflect market demand and put more money in the pockets of rural residents who were often left out of the boom of the last decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> In the document, designed to fill in the gaps of the communiqué released on Tuesday after a meeting of top Communist party leaders, leaders also relaxed China's one-child policy and signaled that they plan to dismantle the country's controversial labor-camp network.
> 
> The earlier document, loaded with party jargon and contradictory at points, had led many analysts and ordinary Chinese to wonder whether the leaders would take any decisive steps to revamp the economy, and whether Mr. Xi, who had ramped up expectations for comprehensive reform during his first year in office, had been stymied by powerful interests opposing change.
> 
> The far more ambitious plan released Friday night, on the one-year anniversary of Mr. Xi's ascension, showed him, at least on economic issues, clearly siding with reformist elements within the party.
> 
> "This reverses the disappointment markets felt earlier in the week," said economist Mark Williams, a China analyst at Capital Economics in London.
> 
> Mr. Xi also made clear he has added the economy to his power base after already tightening his hold on the military and domestic-security apparatus. He was listed as the author of an explanation accompanying Friday's reform plan, without any mention of Premier Li Keqiang, who is in charge of the day-to-day running of the economy and until now had been seen as the main go-to leader on the economic front.
> 
> *Friday's document proposed a variety of experiments, including putting together markets for farmers to swap land, imposing property taxes more broadly as a way to restrain rapidly escalating property prices, creating an intellectual-property court and expanding carbon-trading exchanges to more cities.*
> 
> The test now for Mr. Xi will be how to implement the plan's goals, including whether they will be introduced in coming months or more gradually. *The leadership is likely to face resistance ranging from local governments to state enterprises and the bureaucracies that oversee them.* Many of the goals adopted by China's previous leadership, under former President Hu Jintao, were never completed.
> 
> *"The direction is significant," said U.S. Treasury Secretary Jacob Lew, who met Mr. Xi and other top leaders on Friday and commented before the plan was released. "But the character and the pace of change matters."*
> 
> The document also calls for easing China's notorious one-child policy so families in which one parent is an only child could have a second kid. Along with being criticized as inhumane, in recent years the one-child policy has deepened China's demographic problem: The working-age population is beginning to decline, putting at risk China's advantage as a low-cost manufacturer, as a tight labor market pushes up wages, before the country has made the transition to higher-value work. Japan's long slump beginning in the 1990s occurred after a similar dip in demographics, though Japan was far wealthier at the time than China is currently and was able to absorb the slowdown in growth.
> 
> "Big questions remain about how and when this will be implemented," said Mr. Williams of Capital Economics. "But if we're judging by what's in the document itself, it's a big step forward."
> 
> One of the drafters of the policy blueprint said it represents a break from the past 20 years because it emphasizes the need to use markets to limit the government's role in the economy. In an interview with People's Daily, the party's flagship newspaper, Yang Weimin, deputy director of an economic committee that advises top party leaders, said that the lack of reliance on markets produced many of China's current problems.
> 
> *"The core issue is the government directly allocates too many resources and there's too much unreasonable interference. Overcapacity, the urban disease, too much occupation of farm land, local debt risks, environmental destruction are all connected to excessive government interference to a very great degree," Mr. Yang was quoted as saying.*
> 
> Still, the document leaves undisturbed many of the foundations of China's government power over the economy, including the collective ownership of land and party control over the appointment of top management of Chinese state-owned giants. It looks to make changes to parts of the system that are seen as inefficient, as a way to assure growth in the future.
> 
> In some ways, the plan would stiffen state control.
> 
> A national-security committee, announced Tuesday, would largely focus on domestic issues, according to Friday's document. The blueprint said a new mechanism is needed so that "contradictions can be defused"—an apparent reference to the large numbers of protests, strikes and other mass civil disturbances common in China. "A robust system to manage sudden occurrences on the Internet," is also needed, the plans said, likely referring to how quickly political and social discussions spread over social media. The party has directed a harsh recent clampdown on online commentary.
> 
> The country will "abolish" the system of re-education through labor—part of what the official Xinhua news agency said was an effort "to improve human rights and judicial practices." Under the system, which has been in place since 1957, police are allowed to imprison people in labor camps for up to four years without formal arrest or trial. Ostensibly set up as a way to keep repeat petty criminals from clogging the court system, in practice it has been used to jail petitioners, members of the outlawed Falun Gong spiritual movement and others regarded as politically problematic.
> 
> *Over the past 30 years, China's economy has grown at an average of about 10% a year, a pace of growth unmatched by any other country. That has lifted hundreds of millions out of poverty and moved China, which has a GDP of about $6,600 per person, into the ranks of what the World Bank dubs "middle-income countries."* But very few places—South Korea, Singapore and Taiwan, among them—have risen from poverty to wealth, and China's leaders have long worried that the country would get stuck in what is known as "the middle income trap."
> 
> *The blueprint is aimed at building a firmer foundation for growth than China's traditional dependence on exports abroad and heavy government investment at home. The plan calls for a heavier reliance on China's already large domestic economy and a rapid buildup of service industries, which generate greater employment than the capital-intensive steel, aluminum and other industries where government investment has traditionally been targeted.*
> 
> *As part of that transition, China wants to create private banks and other financial institutions that would lend to smaller firms that are often overlooked by China's largest state-owned banks. "Under strict regulatory oversight, [China would] permit private capital to set up small and medium-sized banks and other financial institutions," the blueprint says.*
> 
> *To accomplish that goal, China would speed the liberalization of its financial sector, including the introduction of a bank-deposit insurance and allowing banks to set interest rates for deposits. China would also ease its controls over capital inflows and outflows. All those moves are aimed, in part, at helping private financial institutions compete with larger state-owned ones—a goal of China central bank Gov. Zhou Xiaochuan—and boost lending to smaller, innovative firms.*
> 
> The plan looks for ways to improve the livelihood of China's 650 million rural residents, whose incomes lag well behind those of urban China. For those that remain on the farm, the plan would give them greater property rights and allow them to mortgage their properties. It also envisions experiments in allowing farmers to sell their land.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of Chinese farmers also have migrated to Chinese cities for work but have been disadvantaged there because they lack the residence permit needed to get pension, medical and education benefits similar to those of urban residents. The migrants are under pressure to save whatever they earn in case family members get ill and they have big expenses, which prevents them from contributing more to consumer spending.
> 
> The plan would give ease migrants ability to get residence permits, called _hukou_, in smaller and medium-size cities—though it would still attempt to strictly control their movement to China's largest cities. That's partly because China's planners fear a huge influx could create slums and partly because cities resist having to pay additional money in social benefits.
> 
> To address that issue, the plan says the central government—which receives the bulk of tax receipts—would have greater responsibility to cover social spending. Dividends paid by state-owned companies, which include some of China's largest firms, would increase to 30% by 2020, the plan says, from the current 5% to 15%, providing another kitty.
> 
> Lawrence Wang, a managing director at Primavera Capital Group in Beijing, which invests in private mainland firms, said that agriculture and land reform are good drivers of long-term growth in China. China needed to introduce these kind of reforms in order "for investors not to lose hope in its long-term growth strategy," he said.
> 
> —Grace Zhu, Yang Jie and Chao Deng contributed to this article.



I would give two thumbs up if I could. This is what competent leadership looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*China trims red tape*

The State Council, China's cabinet, has decided to exempt 45 more items from central government approval to reduce intervention in the economy.

In a statement released Tuesday, the cabinet noted most of these items, either removed or devolved to lower levels, concern investment, employment and innovation. They include the verification of small companies for tax relief, approval of PhD research funds in higher education institutes and the approval of Web domain registration service providers.

Fewer approvals by the central government will give more power to local governments and freedom to enterprises, which is believed to stimulate vitality and creativity in the market and society.

The central government has cut or delegated to lower governments nearly 400 administrative approval items since the new leadership took office in March last year.

In Tuesday's decision, the cabinet also canceled official certifications for 11 professions, covering a wide range of fields including international commerce, taxation, asset evaluation and land registration.

The statement said the move aims to lower the thresholds for employment, create a sound environment for talent development and further stimulate people's passion for starting up businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

*More cities to gain legislative powers*

Another 233 Chinese cities are likely to be given certain legislative powers, according to a draft amendment to the 2000 Legislation Law delivered to the top legislature for deliberation on Monday.

All cities with subordinate districts will be allowed to make laws *in accordance with local conditions*, according to the amendment submitted during the ongoing session of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC).

*At present, of 282 cities with subordinate districts, only 49 have legislative powers: 27 provincial capitals, four special economic zones and 18 big cities approved by the State Council.*

Gan Chaoying, a law professor with Peking University, sees the amendment as a move to streamline administration and decentralize power, a policy advocated by the central government.

*"The more mature the market is, the more necessary it is to confer local cities legislative powers. It is local governments that know the markets better than the central and provincial governments," Gan told the Global Times.*

*Facing increasingly complicated economic and social issues, more local governments have called for rights to make local laws that are more authoritative and could have more consistent implementation than regulations and policies, Qin Qianhong, a legal professor with Wuhan University, told the Global Times.*

Li Shishi, director of the NPC Standing Committee's Legal Affairs Commission, said all cities with subordinate districts will be allowed to make local laws and regulations in areas including construction, sanitation and environmental protection in accordance with local conditions.

Qin said that the current management of issues such as food safety, sanitation and environmental protection is somewhat arbitrary.

As the measures local governments take often lack a legal basis, legislation in those fields will provide clear instructions and prevent leaders from making random decisions, he noted.

The draft makes improving legislative quality a basic requirement, saying that rules should be clear, concrete, executable and operable.

Qin pointed out that developing the professional competence of legislators and legislative democracy are of high importance to improve the quality of legislation.

"Citizens and legal experts should be involved in the discussion of draft bills," he added.

Gan added that China has enough institutional guarantees for legislation, but they failed to play a full role in supervision.

He encouraged China to draw on the experience of Japan on codifying relevant laws since Japan is a unitary state that boasts a high degree of local autonomy.

Gan also stressed the significance of thorough research on the market prior to the legislation process. Particular needs of citizens should be taken into account as they are fundamental to legislation, he said.

More cities to gain legislative powers - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China M&A hits 3-year-high*

*Global Times*

The value of merger and acquisitions (M&A) in China hit a three-year-high in the first half of the year, according to a report released by accounting firm PwC on Tuesday.

The M&A reached 183 billion US dollars in value in the Jan.-June period, up 19 percent from the second half of last year, showed the report.

PwC partner Liu Yan said one major reason for the record high is that there were over 30 big deals valued at more than 1 billion US dollars each.

Liu said the big deals were mainly in the Internet sector and financial services.

The record high also came as investors sought M&A to boost growth to cope with increasingly fierce competition amid industry restructuring, said the report.

PwC also predicted more M&A activity in the second half.

*Shenzhen, HK exchange linkage under discussion*

*Move signals govt intent to open markets further




Traders work on the trading floor of the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. Photo: CFP




*


A plan to link bourses in Shenzhen and Hong Kong is currently being discussed, Chinese news portal sina.com.cn reported on Tuesday, citing a government official, the latest in a series of moves to open up the country's capital markets. 

Xiao Zhijia, deputy director of the office of financial development services of Shenzhen, made a mention of the possible stock trading link at a conference held in Hong Kong to promote financial innovations in Qianhai, a special economic zone in the boomtown of Shenzhen, said the report. Xiao didn't give a timetable for the plan. 

The office and bourses were not available for comment by press time. 

Back in January, the office of financial development services of Shenzhen released a set of guidelines on the city's financial reform and innovation that included suggestions of establishing a cross-border trading system between the two stock exchanges. 

The proposition, if officially confirmed, would be an indication that the central government's push for capital account liberalization is bolder than previously thought, Li Daxiao, director of research with Shenzhen-based Yingda Securities Co, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

In April, the Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect program, which will allow mainland and Hong Kong investors to buy stocks in each other's markets within allocated quotas, gained approval from the China Securities Regulatory Commission and the Securities and Futures Commission of Hong Kong, according to an announcement on the website of the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. 

The pilot program is set to be launched in October after about six months of preparation. 

To verify market participants' readiness for trading and clearing transactions under the program, market rehearsals will be conducted on Saturday and Sunday, as well as on September 13, the Hong Kong Stock Exchange said in a statement issued on Tuesday.

With the program of opening mutual market access between Shanghai and Hong Kong being trialled, it would be easier to set up a linkage between the bourses in Shenzhen and Hong Kong, said Li from Yingda Securities. 

If the stock trading link connecting Shanghai and Hong Kong pans out, the through-train linking Shenzhen and Hong Kong will be up and running within the year, the sina.com.cn report said, citing Francis Cheung, managing director of CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets.

In anticipation of vibrant trading activities after the start of the exchange link between Shanghai and Hong Kong, Cheung said the initial investment quotas may soon run out. 

A daily cap of 13 billion yuan ($2.11 billion) is placed on the amount Hong Kong investors can trade in the Shanghai bourse, or 300 billion yuan in total, while mainland investors can invest a maximum of 10.5 billion yuan a day, with the aggregate total set at 250 billion yuan, according to the announcement in April by securities regulators in Beijing and Hong Kong. 

The capping rules might be referenced for formulating investment quotas for the trading link between Shenzhen and Hong Kong, Li noted. 

Still some analysts warned against too much optimism about the linkage of Shenzhen and Hong Kong markets. 

Unlike the Shanghai Stock Exchange, stocks listed on the Shenzhen bourse mostly comprise of startups and small businesses subject to higher risks, therefore a trading link between Shenzhen and Hong Kong, if established, would still be quite different with more issues to be ironed out, Zhang Xin, a Beijing-based analyst at Guotai Junan Securities, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The Shanghai Composite Index closed down 0.99 percent on Tuesday, while the Shenzhen Component Index shed 1.52 percent. The Hang Seng Index also fell 0.37 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*SWIFT sees Europe gaining in China yuan payments share*

SHANGHAI: Europe now represents 10 percent by value of global payments in China's currency, transactions organisation SWIFT said on Tuesday (Aug 26), as more countries seek a greater share of yuan business through new clearing arrangements.

Although China's special administrative region of Hong Kong is the dominant centre for offshore yuan trading, four European countries are in the top ten, said the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication. They are Britain, France, Germany and Luxembourg, it said, all of which have reached agreements with China's central bank for yuan-clearing in their countries.

Over the past year Britain's yuan payments have surged nearly 124 percent, France has jumped almost 44 percent, Germany has soared 116 percent and Luxembourg gained around 42 percent, the organisation said in a statement, although it gave no values.

China is trying to make the yuan, also known as the renminbi (RMB), used more widely internationally in line with its standing as the world's second largest economy. It has agreed RMB clearing centres in several European countries over the past year.

In the statement, Michael Moon, SWIFT's head of payments and RMB for the Asia-Pacific, said the announcements "have boosted the RMB trading activities in these countries".

Last month the yuan remained the seventh most used global payment currency - unchanged from June - with a 1.57 percent share, SWIFT said.

China keeps a tight grip on the value of its currency and limits capital flows into and out of the country due to fears they could disrupt the economy. But authorities have tried to further liberalise the yuan's movements and create a more market-oriented exchange rate.

SWIFT sees Europe gaining in China yuan payments share - Channel NewsAsia
China Money Network − Europe To Become Second Largest Offshore RMB Market - Tune in for China's Financial Markets and Investment Opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FashiontrendsinpkCom

I only say one phrase.... *China Rocks Yaar*


----------



## Edison Chen

Guanghui Wins Approval to Import Crude as China Opens Xinjiang

Guanghui Energy Ltd., a Shanghai-listed (600256) explorer with overseas oil assets, became the first non-state company this year to be allowed to import crude as China’s government opens resource-rich Xinjiang to private investment.

The oil unit of the Urumqi, Xinjiang-based company gained approval to import 200,000 metric tons of crude this year, according to a statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange yesterday. Xinjiang, with about a quarter of China’s onshore crude reserves and almost 30 percent of its natural gas, may introduce policies to open resources to private and foreign investors, two company officials said earlier this month.

With oil and gas fields in Kazakhstan and no domestic refining assets, Guanghai Energy may be the first private company to sell crude to PetroChina Co.’s refineries in northwest China, according to ICIS-C1 Energy, a commodities researcher in Shanghai.

“For non-state companies to sell crude, the government has to grant quotas,” Amy Sun, an ICIS-C1 analyst, said by phone from Guangzhou today. “This way, Guanghui may sell ESPO crude easily to PetroChina’s refineries in Xinjiang, where there is a local shortage of such feedstock.”

ESPO refers to Russia’s East Siberia-Pacific Ocean crude.

China allocates about 10 percent of its crude-import requirements to 22 non-state traders under a quota system started in 2002, part of a commitment made when it joined the World Trade Organization, according to Bloomberg Intelligence. The traders are able to import as much as 29.1 million tons this year, or about 600,000 barrels a day.

Guanghui’s quota is about 4,000 barrels a day, which is of negligible size in China’s oil market, compared with 5.8 million a day of imports, said Grace Lee, a Hong Kong-based analyst at Bloomberg Intelligence.

Shares of Guanghui Energy rose as much as 10 percent to 8.98 yuan in Shanghai trading. That would be the highest closing price since December 2013.

Guanghui Wins Approval to Import Crude as China Opens Xinjiang - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China-Eurasia Expo to highlight opening-up, cooperationalong Silk Road economic belt*

(Xinhua) 13:02, August 30, 2014

URUMQI, Aug. 30 -- The Fourth China-Eurasia Expo scheduled to open on Monday aims to be a bridge to facilitate the economic and technical cooperation among the countries along the ancient silk road, said an official.

Chi Wenjie, deputy secretary-general of the Secretariat of the annual expo, said on Saturday that 10 significant forums and exchange activities will be held during the six-day event with a theme of building the Silk Road economic belt through opening-up and cooperation.

The forums include the China-Eurasia Economic Development and Cooperation forum, Eurasia News Media Forum, Central Asia Technological Innovation and Cooperation Forum and the summit on the application of the Beidou navigation satellite system.

Initiated by President Xi Jinping, the Silk Road economic belt revival project could involve over 40 Asian and European countries and regions with a combined population of 3 billion.

Chi said that 48 countries and regions from Asia, Europe, North America, South America, Oceania and Africa have confirmed their attendance to the expo.

Covering a floor area of 89,000 square meters, the expo comprises four exhibition areas to highlight overseas delegates, international cooperation, new high-tech and services trade and merchandise trade.

Chi said that international organizations will also hold a number of events during the expo, including the roundtable forum of the United Nations Industrial Development Organization and the Mayors' Forum along the Silk Road.

Forty-four overseas high-ranking officials from United Nations Development Program, Shanghai Cooperation Organization, Kazakhstan, Russia, Uzbekistan and other countries will participate in these forums, Chi said.

Delegates from Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrghyzstan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and China are also expected to explore the cooperation on the fruit industry.

More than 110 ethnic textile and attire companies of Xinjiang will display their products at the expo to facilitate textile cooperation with foreign enterprises, Chi said.

China-Eurasia Expo to highlight opening-up, cooperation along Silk Road economic belt - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

China to invest in building cement plant in Kyrgyzstan






*Kyrgyz First Vice Prime Minister Tayirbek Sarpashev (1st L) and Sun He (3rd R), business counselor with the Chinese Embassy in Kyrgyzstan, attend the ground-breaking ceremony of a cement plant in Kemin, Chui province, Kyrgyzstan, Aug. 29, 2014. A ceremony was held Friday to mark the ground-breaking event for a new cement plant with Chinese investment in northern Kyrgyzstan. The projected cement plant, believed to be largest in Kyrgyzstan on completion, will be located in Kemin, Chui province, about 13 kilometers east of the Kyrgyz capital, Bishkek, with the investment totaling 70 million U.S. dollars, according to Sun He, business counselor with the Chinese Embassy in Kyrgyzstan. (Xinhua)*

KEMIN,Kyrgyzstan, Aug. 29 (Xinhua) -- A ceremony was held Friday to mark the ground-breaking event for a new cement plant with Chinese investment in northern Kyrgyzstan.

The projected cement plant, believed to be largest in Kyrgyzstan on completion, will be located in Kemin, Chui province, about 13 kilometers east of the Kyrgyz capital, Bishkek, with the investment totaling 70 million U.S. dollars, according to Sun He, business counselor with the Chinese Embassy in Kyrgyzstan.

As economic and business cooperation serves as an important foundation to bilateral relations between the two countries, Kyrgyzstan and China have been joining hands in building a number of infrastructure projects, such as China-Kyrgyzstan gas pipeline, a highway, reconstruction of a power station in Bishkek, said Sun, who insisted that Friday's event showcased positive prospects of healthy cooperation between the two countries.

While addressing the ground-breaking ceremony, Kyrgyz First Vice Prime Minister Tayirbek Sarpashev said he was confident that the Chinese invested cement plant would not only add more jobs to Kemin, but also bring about tax revenues between 10 million to 15 million U.S. dollars upon completion a year to his country.

Zhu Rongjun, general manager of ZETH-Cement, the fully Chinese investment subsidiary registered in Kyrgyzstan and the investor of the new cement plant, said they would use advanced technology for production at the plant and promised that the plant's construction process would also be pollution free.

Upbeat about high cement demand potential in Kyrgyzstan and even in kazakhstan, Zhu said the plant would start formal construction later this year and be completed and put into production in 15 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Smartphone subsidy cuts to lift local firms

*Domestic telecom carriers currently squeezed by paying Apple, Samsung*

China should end smartphone subsidies to overseas vendors and give more support to local brands, industry insiders said on Tuesday, as telecom carriers pledged to cut operating expenses and Apple Inc gets ready to debut its next-generation iPhone.

Xiang Ligang, a telecom researcher in Beijing, said cutting carriers' subsidies to foreign-made handsets will not only reduce carriers' operating expense but also leave local players with more market demand.

"It will be a one-stone-two-birds move for the Chinese smartphone industry," he said.

The country's three telecom carriers－all State-owned enterprises－spend at least 20 billion yuan ($3.2 billion) each year subsidizing gadgets made by Apple and Samsung Electronics Co, according to Xiang.

Apple and Samsung are the only two overseas brands to have a sizable presence in China, the world's largest smartphone market in terms of shipments.

"High dependence on contract phone sales in the country made the two companies especially sensitive to carrier subsidy cuts," said Simon Jin, account manager at Gfk Retail and Technology China Co Ltd, an industry consultancy.

More than 43 percent of the iPhones sold in China are contract phones, and the proportion of contracted Samsung gadgets is near 50 percent, data from Gfk showed.

Chinese telecom carriers massively cut back on operating expenses this year in a bid to keep profit margins growing. The carriers shut down premium customer lounges at Chinese airports and eliminated nonessential customer services in July to restrain daily expenses.

The move was led by the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission, the highest-level watchdog of SOEs.

China Mobile Ltd, the nation's largest telecom carrier by subscribers, said it plans to cut about 5 billion yuan in subsidies this year as a part of its 20 billion yuan operating expense reduction campaign. The company paid smartphone makers more than 26 billion yuan in subsidies in 2013.

"Giving subsidies to high-end phones made by Samsung and Apple does not make any sense because buyers in this category are not price-sensitive," Xiang said. "In other words, they will buy a 5,000 yuan smartphone even if there is no discount."

Apple is set to unveil its next-generation iPhone in early September. Carriers are predicted to spend less on iPhone marketing because of budget squeezes.

Jin from Gfk estimated that with carriers' budgets getting slimmer, most of the subsidies will go to middle- and low-end handsets to push sales.

"Carriers' budget cuts will affect high-end handsets and devices that support earlier-generation telecom technologies," Jin said. The carriers will continue to spend big on smartphones using fourth-generation networks, the fastest technology available in the country.

Although Chinese vendors such as Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, ZTE Corp and Lenovo Group Ltd also heavily rely on carrier channels for handset sales, their profits are less likely to be hurt by subsidy cuts because most of the shipments come from low-end 4G devices.

Liu Jun, senior vice-president of Lenovo, said rapid adoption of 4G devices will offset subsidy cuts in the long run.

Lenovo is the largest contract phone provider for China Mobile and China United Telecommunications Co Ltd (China Unicom) by shipment. About half of the 13 million smartphones made by Lenovo were sold by a carrier service in the second quarter.

Samsung and Apple will face stronger challenges from local vendors after their subsidies are cut, analysts warned.

Huawei, Lenovo and vivo Communication Technology Co Ltd have built a number of devices capable of luring high-end consumers, said James Yan, a senior analyst at IDC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Now, 'magic mirror' that will make shopping easy for people*

_New Delhi, Aug 31_ANI | 2 hours ago
*
A new "magic mirror" technology has been created that could help people in shopping by displaying a 3-D picture of their measurements, for different outfits and accessories.*


According to China Daily, the system comprises a scanning room with 16 sensors, a computer creating a 3-D visual human model based on the scanning results and photographs of the human face, and a large display screen. 

The system makes suggestions by matching users and garments by size and skin tone. Users can change the clothes on their visual figures displayed on the screen by hitting a button on the screen. 

The product has been developed by Shanghai Yin Science and Technology Co, Belgian company DNA Interactif Fashion and US firm [TC]2.

Li Hao, a sales representative in the 3-D division at Shanghai Yin Science and Technology Co, said that model-building might take up to 15 minutes, depending on the Internet broadband width, with the server currently located in Belgium.

The system could be updated as data would be accumulated, such as ages, personal preferences and features specific to a region and that the company plans to relocate the server to China. 

The Guangdong Association of Garment and Garment Article Industry are working with Hao's company to place the system in public venues, such as shopping centers, to collect data.

The system could also help garment makers to reduce their huge stocks by allowing them to showcase older designs no longer available in stores.

Now, 'magic mirror' that will make shopping easy for people - newkerala news #97286

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

After 20 years at Western multinationals such as Coca-Cola Co. KO -0.19% and NikeInc., NKE +0.93% Wayne Chen was offered a senior management role at China VankeCo. 000002.SZ +1.51% , a Shenzhen-based residential-property developer that is the world's largest by revenue.

Mr. Chen, a Shanghai native who had moved to the U.S. about 15 years ago, said he didn't plan to leave Hay Group, a U.S. management-consulting firm where he was a Shanghai-based managing director.

But Vanke persisted, winning him over with talk of providing housing for China's aging population and establishing a global footprint in cities such as San Francisco, Singapore and New York. He started working for Vanke in February as chief human resources officer, one of about a dozen China-born, Western-educated executives to join the company during the past five years.






Mr. Chen is an example of what is called a "sea turtle" or "_haigui_" in Mandarin: a Chinese native who has returned home after stints in the West. Sea turtles, also a homophone for students returning from overseas studies, are highly prized by Chinese companies because they understand the nuances of Chinese culture and can draw upon Western practices to help their new bosses expand, especially overseas.

"Chinese companies are looking to skill up so they can go international in the next 10 years, and want to get these executives into their business," said Max Price, a Beijing-based partner at recruiters Antal International.

The number of sea turtles has been increasing over the past several years, though that growth has slowed recently. Last year, some 350,000 sea turtles returned to China, about a 30% rise over the prior year, compared with a 56% rise in 2009, according to China's Ministry of Education, which tracks the phenomenon.

The number of Chinese "sea gulls"—who fly back and forth between China and the West—is also growing, according to Wang Huiyao, president of the Center for China & Globalization, who has studied the overseas Chinese population as well as the returnees.

Some executive returnees are attracted by salaries and benefits that can be as much as 50% higher than those offered at Western multinationals, compensation experts say. They are also finding an increasing number of Chinese companies have global ambitions and sophistication on par with Western peers, and often offer Chinese natives better positions with greater scope for decision-making.

Generally, sea turtles "are leaving for power'' after they have reached career ceilings at Western multinationals, said Benjamin Zhai, a managing director at Russell Reynolds Associates Inc., a big U.S. search firm. One Chinese state-owned enterprise recruits sea turtles by saying, "Come join us because we don't have a glass ceiling," according to Alan Pang, head of talent in greater China for consulting firm Aon Hewitt.

Working for a Chinese company in China means that "you're making global decisions rather than having these decisions made for you" by Western headquarters, said Guo Xin, a sea turtle who joined Beijing-based recruiting firm Career International as chief executive in July 2011 after leaving U.S. consulting firm Mercer. "I don't prize a bigger title or more money, but job satisfaction."

Chinese companies are also gaining an edge as foreign multinationals such as technology power Microsoft Corp.MSFT -0.75% and car maker Audi AGNSU.XE +0.48% face investigations in China over their business practices, recruiters say.

To be sure, many sea turtles who have worked at Western companies for years experience culture shock when they join a Chinese company. "The success rate is less than 50%," said Kitty Zheng, a Beijing-based recruiter for Spencer Stuart, another major U.S. search firm.

These days, China's increasing problems with pollution are also a deterrent.

Freeman H. Shen, a Shanghai-based sea turtle who is a top executive at Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., a Chinese car maker, said some of his friends have good careers in China but "want to move out of China because of the air-quality thing."

These executives are moving to the U.S. with a Chinese company because they believe their children will have a better chance of getting into a good U.S. college if they complete high school there, said Mr. Shen, Geely Holding's group vice president for corporate development and mergers and acquisitions. In his own case, Mr. Shen's two children are ages 5 and 11 years old; they attend an international school in Shanghai with many American children.

After 16 years at Western multinationals, he intends to stick with Geely, which became his first Chinese employer in 2009, because "Geely has opportunities for me,'' said Mr. Shen, who has brought 10 high-level sea turtles to the company or its units during the past four years.

Those who stick it out often cite powerful personal motivations.

Joan Ren, a partner at Shanghai private-equity firm Ample Harvest Finance, said a chance to make a bigger impact at a local company influenced her 2012 decision to leave General Motors Co. in Shanghai, where she was a top manager of its Chevrolet division.

Li Sanqi, 60, was part of the first wave of Chinese to study in the West. Mr. Li said when he came back to China in 1985, he couldn't find many jobs that adequately used his engineering background.

He left again and launched a number of technology startups in the U.S. over the next two decades, returning in 2009 with telecommunications giant Huawei Technologies Co.

"I was impressed," said Mr. Li, who is now chief technology officer in Huawei's products and solutions division. "I know it would have been hard in the 1980s and 1990s for a Chinese company to become this big."

Mr. Chen, of Vanke, said the Chinese property developer is giving him many opportunities to make use of his Western job experience. He is revamping Vanke's executive hiring and promotion system to put less weight on certain aspects of the interview and more on past performance and online assessment tools. Such criteria were used successfully at his Western employers, according to Mr. Chen.






Chinese Firms Lure Native Executives Home - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Edison Chen said:


> Chinese Firms Lure Native Executives Home - WSJ



LOL. So much for "the great China exodus."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *Now, 'magic mirror' that will make shopping easy for people*
> 
> _New Delhi, Aug 31_ANI | 2 hours ago
> *A new "magic mirror" technology has been created that could help people in shopping by displaying a 3-D picture of their measurements, for different outfits and accessories.*
> 
> 
> According to China Daily, the system comprises a scanning room with 16 sensors, a computer creating a 3-D visual human model based on the scanning results and photographs of the human face, and a large display screen.
> 
> The system makes suggestions by matching users and garments by size and skin tone. Users can change the clothes on their visual figures displayed on the screen by hitting a button on the screen.
> 
> The product has been developed by Shanghai Yin Science and Technology Co, Belgian company DNA Interactif Fashion and US firm [TC]2.
> 
> Li Hao, a sales representative in the 3-D division at Shanghai Yin Science and Technology Co, said that model-building might take up to 15 minutes, depending on the Internet broadband width, with the server currently located in Belgium.
> 
> The system could be updated as data would be accumulated, such as ages, personal preferences and features specific to a region and that the company plans to relocate the server to China.
> 
> The Guangdong Association of Garment and Garment Article Industry are working with Hao's company to place the system in public venues, such as shopping centers, to collect data.
> 
> The system could also help garment makers to reduce their huge stocks by allowing them to showcase older designs no longer available in stores.
> 
> Now, 'magic mirror' that will make shopping easy for people - newkerala news #97286



This is important. No more bringing in so many clothes to try on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Focus: New energy a new magnet for Xinjiang investment*

English.news.cn 2014-09-06 

URUMQI, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, with an abundance of flat, windy expanses and steady sunshine, is becoming a magnet for investors seeking to harness the region's clean energy resources.

This became apparent as investors inked several major energy deals at the fourth China-Eurasia Expo (CEE), a six-day international fair that concluded Saturday in Urumqi, Xinjiang' s regional capital.

On Tuesday, Huocheng County of Ili Kazak Autonomous Prefecture drew a 500-million-yuan photovoltaic project with Zhenfa New Energy, based in the eastern Jiangsu Province. The project is expected to be put in production this year.

"In addition to boosting local economy, the environmentally friendly project will also be beneficial for the treatment of desertification in the locality," said Mao Haijuan, president of Zhenfa.

Huocheng is a prime example of the investment scene emerging across Xinjiang. *According to official statistics, a total of 23 industrial projects involving clean energy were clinched at the CEE this year, with a total contract value of about 37.7 billion yuan (6.1 billion U.S. dollars), topping the combined investments of traditional projects in coal and coal chemical industries.*

In recent years, renewable energy is increasingly a new choice for investors over traditional resources amid China's worsening environmental woes, particularly in Xinjiang, where new energy such as wind and solar are largely available thanks to the region's geological conditions.

Xinjiang is home to nine major wind areas. Its wind energy accounts for 37 percent of the country's total, only second to north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. Meanwhile, average daily hours of sunshine in Xinjiang is the second best around the country, allowing for photovoltaic projects to be steered through the wide areas of desert and sand.

Another underlying reason for the new energy fervor at the expo is governmental support, explained Yu Wuming, deputy director with the National Windpower Engineering Technology Research Center.

In 2012, the National Development and Reform Commission put forward a broad-stroke plan for Xinjiang encouraging power generation via renewable energy, which, according to Yu, laid a solid foundation for future projects.

The region's ultra-high voltage power transmission line, which transmits electricity from Xinjiang to the east of China, has also contributed to the growing number of investors in the region.

Xinjiang expects to reach a capacity of 13 million kw of wind power and 3 million kw of photoelectricity by the end of 2014, according to State Grid Xinjiang Electric Power Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Australia and China to sign free trade agreement*

*Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop has held talks with his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi in Sydney. 

At a joint press conference, Bishop said Australia and China are on track to sign a free trade agreement by the end of this year. She said the Australia-China relationship was strong, mature and growing. 






Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi and his Australian Counterpart Julie Bishop attend a news conference before the second China-Australia diplomatic and strategic dialogue in Sydney, Australia, Sept. 7, 2014. (Xinhua/Jin Linpeng)

The wide ranging talks are the second Australia-China Foreign and Strategic Dialogue. They come ahead of Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to Australia in November as part of the G20 leaders’ summit. Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi told journalists that the two countries should go beyond their differences and become sincere friends. 

"For the China-Australia relationship to really take off like a bird, it needs two wings. One, mutual benefit, the other, mutual respect. Only with both can our relationship soar higher and go further. China and Australia can do just that - recognise our differences and go beyond our differences, try to understand each other and respect each other. And on that basis show greater mutual trust and greater support," Wang said.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Reforms prompt a huge increase in registrations by new companies

There has been a surge in company registrations, after the government slashed red tape*, an official of the State Administration for Industry and Commerce revealed.

*Since the registration reforms were introduced on March 1, more than 1.76 million corporations registered, 68 percent more than the number of corporations set up during the same period last year*, said Zhou Shiping, director of the department of enterprise registration under the State Administration for Industry and Commerce on Friday.

The key reforms introduced in March were Regulations on the Registration of Company Registered Capital, the revised Company Law and the State Council’s circular to reform the general system of registration.

*"The reforms have significantly lowered the cost of entities entering the market, and shorten the time they have to wait before entering," he said.*

According to the revised Company Law, *stockholders of a corporation no longer have to submit the registered capital within two years after the corporation is set up, unless there are special requirements on their corporation.*

*The revised law has also canceled the minimum amount of registered capital required to set up corporations, again except for special requirements.*

The State Administration for Industry and Commerce has set up an electronic system recording credit and other information of enterprises around the country. The information, including annual reports, and any administrative penalties the industry and commerce authorities have imposed on them, will be available to the public.

"It helps guarantee the safety of commercial activity when access to the market is more open," said Zhou. "The system helps to improve the transparency of both the corporations and the government authorities, and improves the supervision on the market entities by the society."

*The reform will further improve the environment for investment and business operations, and help create more jobs*, Liu Yuting, deputy head of the State Administration for Industry and Commerce, said in an interview with Xinhua News Agency.

*"It will especially offer a huge impetus to the development of small and medium-sized companies," he said.*

Shi Tiantao, a professor of finance and law at Tsinghua University, told Xinhua that investors now have more options to suit their needs.

*"Without a limit on the minimum amount of registered capital, investors can decide which kind of company they want to set up according to their own ability and the actual amount of capital they have."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Company boom invigorates China market*

A spurt of growth in new Chinese enterprises is the direct result of recent pro-business measures, an official said on Tuesday.

Zhang Mao, head of the State Administration for Industry and Commerce, said *over 5.5 million new market entities, including private businesses and farming cooperatives, were registered from March to July.*

*Among them, about 1.6 million were commercial enterprises, up 64.5 percent from the same period of 2013, Zhang told a press conference. Nearly 95 percent of them are private companies.*

*"More than 10,000 enterprises were set up each day in the past five months," he said.*

Changes to business registration went into place on March 1, *lifting restrictions on minimum registered capital, payment deadlines, down payment ratio and cash ratio of registered capital. Theoretically, a business can be started with just one yuan.*

"The reform has helped entrepreneurs and increased the momentum of economic development," Zhang said.

*Along with a lower market threshold, new disclosure rules for corporate information will take effect on October 1 to prevent unqualified companies from flooding the market.* Companies will be obliged to release public annual reports on their finances and activities under the supervision of local industrial and commercial authorities.

"Easy access accompanied by strict regulation will help create a fair market for competition," said Zhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*More lenders get green light to import gold*

*






China is moving to gain more pricing power in the global gold market, allowing more banks to import the metal and starting an international board at the Shanghai Gold Exchange.*

*Shanghai Pudong Development Bank Co Ltd and China Merchants Bank Co Ltd said that they received approval earlier this month to import gold*. Reuters had reported that *Standard Chartered Plc has also been cleared for imports*, although the bank declined to comment.

With these three, *China would have 15 banks that may import gold.*

According to the Shanghai Gold Exchange, the platform for all physical trade in China, SPD is among the top 10 trading members so far this year and CMB is among the top 20.

Meanwhile, the international board of the gold exchange, located in the China (Shanghai) Pilot Free Trade Zone, will start trading as early as September, an exchange source said. Although no official announcement has been made, "all parties involved have started preparing. Of course we hope the more participants the better", said the source.

*The move will also help China establish a yuan-denominated gold pricing system*, a note from CMB said.

*"More participants mean more channels for gold trading, and international players may join in, deepening the China gold market's integration into the global market,"* said Yang Fei, a gold investment analyst in Shanghai.

*The exchange plans to launch three physically backed gold contracts on the FTZ international board, which aims at becoming a price-discovery center.*

*Analysts and market insiders said all these moves will help China's gold importers gain more pricing power in the global market.*

According to statistics from the World Gold Council, *China became the world's largest gold buyer in 2013.*

*"A market's pricing power depends on its activity and accessibility. The more players it involves, the more say it has,"* said Albert Cheng, managing director for the Far East at the WGC.

At present, pricing power lies largely with the London Bullion Market Association.

Xu Luode, chairman of the exchange, said earlier this year that *as the world's biggest consumer and producer of gold, China should have its own pricing benchmark. The international board will support that goal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*CAP1400 preliminary safety review approved
*
09 September 2014
by World Nuclear News

_The Chinese nuclear regulator has approved the preliminary safety analysis report of the CAP1400 reactor design following a 17-month review._





_An artist's impression of how two CAP1400 units would look at Shidaowan (Image: SNPTC)_

Approval of the review was formally announced at a 2 September meeting in Beijing organized by China's National Nuclear Security Administration (NNSA). More than 180 people attended the meeting, including representatives of the environmental protection department of the Nuclear and Radiation Safety Centre, the Beijing Nuclear Safety Evaluation Centre, Suzhou Nuclear Safety Centre, State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC) and the China Nuclear Power Research Institute. NNSA's safety review for the CAP1400 began in March 2013 and has involved more than 260 experts, 30 meetings to discuss it and responding to more than 5000 questions, according to SNPTC. As a result of the review, more than 1000 work orders were drawn up.

The CAP1400 is an enlarged version of the AP1000 pressurized water reactor developed from the Westinghouse original by SNPTC with consulting input from the Toshiba-owned company. As one of China's 16 strategic projects under its National Science and Technology Development Plan, the CAP1400 is intended to be deployed in large numbers across the country. The reactor design may also be exported.

Site preparation is already underway for two demonstration CAP1400 units at Huaneng Group's Shidaowan site in Shandong province. The pouring of first concrete is expected to take place by the end of the year. This site is part of a larger Rongcheng Nuclear Power Industrial Park, at which the prototype HTR-PM small modular reactor is already under construction. Another 19 of the 210 MWe units could follow.

Huaneng is China's largest power generation company. The reactors at Shidaowan will be its first nuclear generation assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

China has the ACP1000 nuclear reactor with 100% IP rights.
That is the nuclear reactor that can be exported without getting approval from any foreign company.

To export the CAP1400, you need to get approval from Westinghouse since China don't own the full IP rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

China has vigorously pushed reform and economic restructuring despite pressures on its economy, Premier Li Keqiang said at a forum in Tianjin on Wednesday, pledging continued efforts to remake the economy.

*Instead of resorting to strong stimulus or easing credit, the government is proceeding with reforms, having taken new steps toward reform that have resulted in a rising number of jobs, Li said* while delivering a keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the World Economic Forum (WEF)'s eighth Annual Meeting of the New Champions, also known as the Summer Davos Forum, in North China's port city of Tianjin.

Fluctuations seen in some economic indicators for July and August following a flurry of targeted measures have stirred concerns over the durability of the economic recovery, with some market watchers calling for universal policy changes to revitalize the economy.

The premier, however, dismissed such possibilities in remarks on two consecutive days.

Speaking to entrepreneurs in Tianjin on Tuesday, he stressed that the country will continue its prudent monetary policy and targeted economic policies regardless of any data fluctuations.

The performance of the economy, as measured by employment, still saw signs of stabilization.

Between January and August, the unemployment rate held steady at around 5 percent across 31 major cities, during which time more than 9.7 million urban jobs were created, a jump of more than 100,000 over the previous year, Li said Wednesday.

"We believe the actual economic growth rate remains within the proper parameters, even if it turns out to be slightly higher or lower than the 7.5 percent target."

Over the four months ahead, continued efforts are expected to stabilize growth while pushing forward with broad-based reforms, said the premier, who has also vowed to step up scientific and technological innovation to help boost sophistication and creativity within the economy.

*As the economic aggregate continues to expand, Li said, growth will mean more jobs and there will be a greater tolerance of fluctuations.*

Klaus Schwab, executive chairman of the WEF, also gave a speech at the opening ceremony, saying the record number of attendees drawn by this year's Summer Davos showed rising confidence in the Chinese market among business executives across the world.

The premier's remarks on fostering quality growth were decidedly thought-provoking, James Z. Li, a forum participant, told reporters immediately after the conclusion of the opening ceremony.

*On top of that, the premier's focus on technological innovation is of particular importance for Chinese companies seeking opportunities both at home and abroad*, said Li, chairman and CEO of E. J. McKay & Co, Inc, an independent investment banking firm in Shanghai.

Commenting that the premier's speech is inspiring, Rodrigo Pérez-Alonso, director of Planning and Evaluation at Telecomunicaciones de Mexico, told the Global Times on Wednesday that Mexican companies will explore investment opportunities in the Chinese market in fields such as energy, lured by the long-term prospects for China's economy.

Speaking at a session during the Summer Davos on Wednesday, Li Daokui, director of the Schwarzman Scholars Program at Tsinghua University, *also said the property market and the export sector, the two growth engines of the Chinese economy, are set to gradually fade away with new drivers that include private consumption and a shift to a greener economy taking over as the major powerhouses in the future.*

*Such a transition needs to be coupled with fundamental institutional reforms*, said Li, also a former adviser to the People's Bank of China, the country's central bank.

Still some economists pointed out near-term risks, focusing particularly on the need for proper management of the real estate sector to ensure the stability of the overall economy.

While the monetary policy has stayed largely unchanged, eased controls on the real estate sector should be considered to prevent a systemic collapse, Xu Hongcai, director of the Department of Information under the China Center for International Economic Exchanges (CCIEE), a Beijing-based think tank, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

In addition, local governments suffering amid a faltering economic recovery who have seen their misery compounded by a widespread correction in the property market need to be given enhanced fundraising capabilities, Xu said, cautioning against any shock therapy in pushing reforms.

Li vows to remake economy - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Edison Chen said:


> China has vigorously pushed reform and economic restructuring despite pressures on its economy, Premier Li Keqiang said at a forum in Tianjin on Wednesday, pledging continued efforts to remake the economy.
> 
> *Instead of resorting to strong stimulus or easing credit, the government is proceeding with reforms, having taken new steps toward reform that have resulted in a rising number of jobs, Li said* while delivering a keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the World Economic Forum (WEF)'s eighth Annual Meeting of the New Champions, also known as the Summer Davos Forum, in North China's port city of Tianjin.
> 
> Fluctuations seen in some economic indicators for July and August following a flurry of targeted measures have stirred concerns over the durability of the economic recovery, with some market watchers calling for universal policy changes to revitalize the economy.
> 
> The premier, however, dismissed such possibilities in remarks on two consecutive days.
> 
> Speaking to entrepreneurs in Tianjin on Tuesday, he stressed that the country will continue its prudent monetary policy and targeted economic policies regardless of any data fluctuations.
> 
> The performance of the economy, as measured by employment, still saw signs of stabilization.
> 
> Between January and August, the unemployment rate held steady at around 5 percent across 31 major cities, during which time more than 9.7 million urban jobs were created, a jump of more than 100,000 over the previous year, Li said Wednesday.
> 
> "We believe the actual economic growth rate remains within the proper parameters, even if it turns out to be slightly higher or lower than the 7.5 percent target."
> 
> Over the four months ahead, continued efforts are expected to stabilize growth while pushing forward with broad-based reforms, said the premier, who has also vowed to step up scientific and technological innovation to help boost sophistication and creativity within the economy.
> 
> *As the economic aggregate continues to expand, Li said, growth will mean more jobs and there will be a greater tolerance of fluctuations.*
> 
> Klaus Schwab, executive chairman of the WEF, also gave a speech at the opening ceremony, saying the record number of attendees drawn by this year's Summer Davos showed rising confidence in the Chinese market among business executives across the world.
> 
> The premier's remarks on fostering quality growth were decidedly thought-provoking, James Z. Li, a forum participant, told reporters immediately after the conclusion of the opening ceremony.
> 
> *On top of that, the premier's focus on technological innovation is of particular importance for Chinese companies seeking opportunities both at home and abroad*, said Li, chairman and CEO of E. J. McKay & Co, Inc, an independent investment banking firm in Shanghai.
> 
> Commenting that the premier's speech is inspiring, Rodrigo Pérez-Alonso, director of Planning and Evaluation at Telecomunicaciones de Mexico, told the Global Times on Wednesday that Mexican companies will explore investment opportunities in the Chinese market in fields such as energy, lured by the long-term prospects for China's economy.
> 
> Speaking at a session during the Summer Davos on Wednesday, Li Daokui, director of the Schwarzman Scholars Program at Tsinghua University, *also said the property market and the export sector, the two growth engines of the Chinese economy, are set to gradually fade away with new drivers that include private consumption and a shift to a greener economy taking over as the major powerhouses in the future.*
> 
> *Such a transition needs to be coupled with fundamental institutional reforms*, said Li, also a former adviser to the People's Bank of China, the country's central bank.
> 
> Still some economists pointed out near-term risks, focusing particularly on the need for proper management of the real estate sector to ensure the stability of the overall economy.
> 
> While the monetary policy has stayed largely unchanged, eased controls on the real estate sector should be considered to prevent a systemic collapse, Xu Hongcai, director of the Department of Information under the China Center for International Economic Exchanges (CCIEE), a Beijing-based think tank, told the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> In addition, local governments suffering amid a faltering economic recovery who have seen their misery compounded by a widespread correction in the property market need to be given enhanced fundraising capabilities, Xu said, cautioning against any shock therapy in pushing reforms.
> 
> Li vows to remake economy - Global Times



These reforms are designed to ensure that China never gets caught up in middle income trap. 

Kudos to the officials who ignore the myriad of Western OPs on how China should handle its own economy and doing reforms at its own speed, based on its own dynamics and requirements. 

Listening to the West always ends up in disaster. That's historically proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*UK says to sign trade deals worth 2.4 billion pounds with China*

LONDON Fri Sep 12, 2014 2:57am BST





Britain's Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne poses with China's Vice Premier Ma Kai (R) outside 11 Downing Street in London September 11, 2014.

CREDIT: REUTERS/SUZANNE PLUNKETT

(Reuters) - Britain said on Friday that it was about to sign commercial deals with China worth more than 2.4 billion pounds, as Chancellor George Osborne prepared to meet China's Vice Premier Ma Kai in London.

Full details of the prospective transactions were not immediately available. But Britain's finance ministry said they included *a $1 billion joint venture with China related to a Malaysian oil terminal, and a 200 million-pound project to develop nursing homes and vocational training schools in China*.

Britain will also refund visa costs for up to 25,000 Chinese visitors on organised tours between 2015 and 2017.

Osborne is meeting Ma as part of an annual Anglo-Chinese economic and financial dialogue, which last year took place in Beijing.

Britain's Conservative-led government has made an effort to boost exports to China since 2010, in part because growth remains slow in many of Britain's main export markets in continental Europe.

Last year China was Britain's seventh-biggest goods export market, accounting for 12.4 billion pounds of exports - roughly 4 percent of the total. Britain imported 33.4 billion pounds of goods from China over the same period.

*On Thursday the Bank of England said it had granted a wholesale branch licence to China's largest lender, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, allowing it to become the first Chinese bank to open a new branch in more than 50 years*.

Britain has been keen to attract Chinese banks and offshore trade in the yuan to bolster its position as the world's main centre for foreign exchange trading.

In March, Britain and China signed an agreement to set up a clearing service for renminbi trading in London, which is competing with Luxembourg, New York, Paris and Frankfurt to become the top Western offshore yuan centre.

Osborne has also said he wants to see London explore connections with Chinese stock exchanges, and in June announced that Britain will provide guarantees for transactions denominated in renminbi.

(Reporting by David Milliken; Editing by Mark Trevelyan)

UK says to sign trade deals worth 2.4 billion pounds with China| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

UK says to sign trade deals worth 2.4 billion pounds with China| Reuters

Britain said on Friday that it was about to sign commercial deals with China worth more than 2.4 billion pounds, as Chancellor George Osborne prepared to meet China's Vice Premier Ma Kai in London.

Full details of the prospective transactions were not immediately available. But Britain's finance ministry said they included a $1 billion joint venture with China related to a Malaysian oil terminal, and a 200 million-pound project to develop nursing homes and vocational training schools in China.

Britain will also refund visa costs for up to 25,000 Chinese visitors on organised tours between 2015 and 2017.

Osborne is meeting Ma as part of an annual Anglo-Chinese economic and financial dialogue, which last year took place in Beijing.

Britain's Conservative-led government has made an effort to boost exports to China since 2010, in part because growth remains slow in many of Britain's main export markets in continental Europe.

Last year China was Britain's seventh-biggest goods export market, accounting for 12.4 billion pounds of exports - roughly 4 percent of the total. Britain imported 33.4 billion pounds of goods from China over the same period.

On Thursday the Bank of England said it had granted a wholesale branch licence to China's largest lender, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, allowing it to become the first Chinese bank to open a new branch in more than 50 years.

Britain has been keen to attract Chinese banks and offshore trade in the yuan to bolster its position as the world's main centre for foreign exchange trading.

In March, Britain and China signed an agreement to set up a clearing service for renminbi trading in London, which is competing with Luxembourg, New York, Paris and Frankfurt to become the top Western offshore yuan centre.

Osborne has also said he wants to see London explore connections with Chinese stock exchanges, and in June announced that Britain will provide guarantees for transactions denominated in renminbi.


----------



## Europa

http://online.wsj.com/articles/icbc-granted-u-k-wholesale-banking-license-1410458247

LONDON—The Bank of England has authorized the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Ltd. 601398.SH +0.56% to open a wholesale branch in the U.K., a spokeswoman for the central bank said Thursday.

The confirmation comes ahead of the sixth annual U.K.-China Economic and Financial Dialogue summit on Friday. U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron and Chancellor of the Exchequer Chief George Osborne met visiting Chinese Vice Premier Ma Kai in Downing Street for discussions ahead of the event on Thursday.

Britain's government has been working to attract Chinese banks to the U.K. in an effort to increase bilateral trade and establish London as a major offshore hub for trading in the Chinese currency.

The wholesale banking license will allow ICBC to handle investments and assets, but it won't be able to offer retail services, such as savings, mortgages, and other loans.

Nobody was immediately available at ICBC's London office to comment.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Trying to woo China and seperate Russia tch tch tch


----------



## sicsheep

LONDON: Britain on Friday (Sep 12) said it would be the first country outside China to issue yuan-denominated bonds, as London seeks to become a Western hub for trading in the Chinese currency.

The UK Treasury said the government plans to issue the bond in the coming weeks, subject to market conditions, without giving an exact amount or other details.

"This will be the first non-Chinese issuance of sovereign RMB (yuan) debt and will be used to finance Britain's reserves," it said in a statement. "Up to now, Britain has only held reserves in US dollars, euros, yen and Canadian dollars, so today's announcement signals the RMB's potential as a future reserve currency."

British politicians have been scrambling to make London China's Western financial hub as Beijing loosens its tight regulations on international trading in the yuan.
Last year the yuan overtook the euro as the world's second-largest trade currency after the dollar, and analysts predict its role is set to grow as China's economy, already the world's second-largest, expands.

In response, British authorities have embarked on a charm offensive to attract Chinese capital in the City of London, with yuan volumes more than doubling in the year to July 2014.

- AFP/fl


Britain plans first yuan bond outside China - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## mike2000

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Trying to woo China and seperate Russia tch tch tch



Not really, for us, business is business, politics is politics....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Europa

*Harper OKs China-Canada FIPA deal*

It's official: Prime Minister Stephen Harper has approved the controversial Canada-China Foreign Investment Promotion and Protection Agreement (FIPA) today.

In a short, two-paragraph news release, International Trade Minister Ed Fast said the deal was now ratified. It will come into force on October 1, 2014, and will be effective for 31 years, until 2045. 

The original investment protection deal -- which treaty law expert Gus Van Harten said could be in violation of the Canadian Constitution -- was quietly signed in 2012 in Vladisvostok, Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mike2000 said:


> Not really, for us, business is business, politics is politics....



Sure, even the de-dollarization also means "business" in Britain. 

UK to launch world’s first renminbi bond outside China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Europa said:


> *Harper OKs China-Canada FIPA deal*
> 
> It's official: Prime Minister Stephen Harper has approved the controversial Canada-China Foreign Investment Promotion and Protection Agreement (FIPA) today.
> 
> In a short, two-paragraph news release, International Trade Minister Ed Fast said the deal was now ratified. It will come into force on October 1, 2014, and will be effective for 31 years, until 2045.
> 
> The original investment protection deal -- which treaty law expert Gus Van Harten said could be in violation of the Canadian Constitution -- was quietly signed in 2012 in Vladisvostok, Russia.



I wonder if the agreement covers IP rights protections, or just "IP rights protections" (wink, wink).


----------



## senheiser

*China Trade Surplus Hits New Record High in August*
China Balance of Trade | 1983-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast

China trade surplus widened to USD 49.83 billion in August of 2014 from USD 28.5 billion a year earlier, beating market forecasts. The surplus hit a record high for the second straight month in August, as exports grew robustly while imports fell. 

Exports rose 9.4 percent year-on-year to USD 208.5 billion in August, lower than a 14.5 percent increase in July, but better than market expectations. Sales to the United States rose 11.4 percent, those to the European Union increased 12.1 percent and shipments to the ASEAN countries advanced 13 percent. In contrast, sales to Japan fell1.7 percent and exports to South Korea decreased 12.6 percent.

Imports dropped 2.4 percent year-on-year to USD 158.6 billion in August after falling 1.5 percent in the previous month. Purchases from the United States, Japan, South Korea fell by 3.1 percent; 5.3 percent; 4 percent, respectively. Meanwhile, imports from the EU rose 4.5 percent.


rida@tradingeconomics.com
9/8/2014 10:43:05 AM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I love new record highs. 

Economy needs to do well for our reform momentum to continue on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Sh1t。

Too many dollars sloshing around。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Just another day in China.

Good that Chinese leadership does not give the rat's back to the Western pundits lecture about the Chinese economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UnChosen

It is not exactly a good thing unless China can find more use of that money that does not involve property speculation all over the world or just parking it in US treasuries. 

I guess it is one step better than the other export giant Germany wasting its export money on US military ventures and bailing out failing European countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sure, even the de-dollarization also means "business" in Britain.
> 
> UK to launch world’s first renminbi bond outside China



Brother. I said this in another thread. The dollar is by far the world's most traded currency and even more so the world currency reserve. No other currency even comes close, and it will remain this way for a long time to come. The only currency that even stands a chance against the dollar is the Euro, but even with that it still lags far behind. Much less the yuan.

Until China fully liberalizes it's currency/financial market (which won't happen for a longgggg time ), then it stands no chance at all of ever matching the dollar(even though it's the world largest trader notwithstanding ).

So my country setting up a renmimbi bond is just a renmimbi drop in a large dollar ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

mike2000 said:


> Brother. I said this in another thread. The dollar is by far the world's most traded currency and even more so the world currency reserve. No other currency even comes close, and it will keep being this way for a long time to come. The only currency that even stands a chance is the Euro, but even with that it still lags far behind. Much less the yuan.
> 
> Until China fully liberalizes it's currency/funancial market (which won't happen for a longgggg time ), then it stands no chance at all of ever matching the dollar(even though it's the world largest trader notwithstanding ).
> 
> So my country setting up a renmimbi bond is just a renmimbi drop in a large dollar ocean.



Chinese financial market is already opening up as we speak.

The Renminbi will become the top global currency within 15 years. China already has deep and liquid financial markets and the economic size.

Euro has never challenged the dollar as it never wanted to be a price maker. China wants the Renminbi to be the top reserve currency and it has the capabilities to back it up.

Chinese financial markets are already large enough to make the Renminbi a top 3 currency and the financial market growth is rapid.

Financial power follows economic power. China is now the largest manufacturing nation, largest industrial nation, trading nation, largest exporter and soon to be the largest importer, largest retail market, 2nd largest consumer, etc.
When you have manufacturing and industrial might, consumption might, trading might, you are already an economic juggernaut. Financial power is a complement to economic power. Financial power needs various financial instruments and you need deep and liquid markets. China is rapidly developing the financial instruments and market depth and liquidity is growing with it. 

When China opens up the financial markets as its being done now, the use of the renminbi will skyrocket in staggering time and the lead the US dollar has now will be cut down rapidly in pretty quick time.

All this nonsense that the dollar will be top world currency for another 30 years fails to see the disaster that is the US economy and the capabilities of China as a massive player in global commerce.

US has never, and I mean never faced an economic rival like China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

Beidou2020 said:


> Chinese financial market is already opening up as we speak.
> 
> The Renminbi will become the top global currency within 15 years. China already has deep and liquid financial markets and the economic size.
> 
> Euro has never challenged the dollar as it never wanted to be a price maker. China wants the Renminbi to be the top reserve currency and it has the capabilities to back it up.
> 
> Chinese financial markets are already large enough to make the Renminbi a top 3 currency and the financial market growth is rapid.
> 
> Financial power follows economic power. China is now the largest manufacturing nation, largest industrial nation, trading nation, largest exporter and soon to be the largest importer, largest retail market, 2nd largest consumer, etc.
> When you have manufacturing and industrial might, consumption might, trading might, you are already an economic juggernaut. Financial power is a complement to economic power. Financial power needs various financial instruments and you need deep and liquid markets. China is rapidly developing the financial instruments and market depth and liquidity is growing with it.
> 
> When China opens up the financial markets as its being done now, the use of the renminbi will skyrocket in staggering time and the lead the US dollar has now will be cut down rapidly in pretty quick time.
> 
> All this nonsense that the dollar will be top world currency for another 30 years fails to see the disaster that is the US economy and the capabilities of China as a massive player in global commerce.
> 
> US has never, and I mean never faced an economic rival like China.




Lol chill bro. Most of what you wrote about Chinas financial market/currency liberalisation is in future tense ' will, soon, when' etc. So far I don't see chinas policy changing that radically anytime soon. 

You said 'Chinese financial markets are already large enough to make the Renminbi a top 3 currency and the financial market growth is rapid.' . if so why is the renminbi not among the top 3 currency as of now? This shows Chinas financial markets are still lagging far behind. In fact even the Japanese yen is more internationally recognised than the Renminbi(despite Japan having a much more smaller economy and trade volume than China), much less rivalling the Euro and even more so the dollar. chinas financial market backwardness can be seen in the number of Chinese tech companies choosing to list in the U.S than in their home country. How many foreign companies are listed in Chinas stock exchange? As far as I know, NONE. The only Chinese city that has a global financial market is Hong Kong(that's also due to our laws/ legacy there.)

As for China being the most formidable competitor the U.S has faced, that's not entirely correct. The U.S.S.R was also a much more formidable enemy than China. Though tbh, it was mainly a military one, unlike China who is mainly a much more financial/economic challenge which makes it more difficult/complex for the U.S to tackle. However, you can't say definitely if China is the most formidable rival the U.S has had, economic yes, military farrrrrrr from being the case(not even in 50years). 

Well its not like I'm blaming China though. China has done quite well these past decades, coming from virtually nowhere to where it is now is commendable, but to think its currency will be able to rival the mighty dollar is far fetched, you still have a long way to go before you even come close to the U.S dollar. At least you started the journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

PUBLISHED: September 12, 2014 00:30 LAST UPDATED: September 12, 2014 21:30

*UK to issue Chinese currency bond*
*
The UK will issue a bond in the Chinese currency for the first time and make it part of the country's foreign exchange reserves.*






Chancellor George Osborne speaks during a bilateral with Chinese vice president Ma Kai


Chancellor George Osborne said Britain will become the first government outside China to issue a renminbi (RMB) bond.

Speaking after a summit which sealed new business deals between British and Chinese firms worth more than £2.4 billion, Mr Osborne said it was a "historic moment" which would secure jobs and investment.

Chinese vice-premier Ma Kai, appearing alongside Mr Osborne at a press conference in Westminster, said it was an "issue of historic significance".

The bond is expected to be worth around £200 million, or two billion RMB, the same value as that issued by the China Development Bank in London in another symbol of the growing financial ties between London and Beijing.

The Chancellor has made it a priority to establish the City as a hub for trading in the currency of the Asian economic powerhouse.

Mr Osborne said: " China Construction Bank have announced their intention to issue a further renminbi bond in London and in a clear sign of confidence in the UK as a financial centre, China Development Bank have today issued a two billion RMB (£200 million) bond in London - the first by a quasi-sovereign outside greater China - and announced that they will open a representative office in London, its first in Europe.

"I can now announce that the UK government intends to be the first national government outside of China to issue a bond in China's currency.

"We have issued bonds in US dollars before, now we will be issuing a bond in renminbi and it will be used to add renminbi to our foreign exchange reserves for the very first time, alongside US and Canadian dollars, euros and Japanese yen.

"This is a historic moment, a statement of confidence - our confidence - in the potential of the renminbi to become a global reserve currency.

"Let me be clear: as China becomes a bigger and bigger part of the world economy, their currency is going to be used around the world.

"We here in Britain understand that and I want us to be first country in the world to seize the opportunities that that will bring.

"Because issuing Chinese bonds here means jobs and investment here in Britain, which is what our long-term economic plan is all about."

In other developments, Mr Osborne said t he Industrial and Commercial Bank of China - the world's largest bank - has been issued with a branch licence by the Prudential Regulation Authority enabling it to expand its operations in the UK.

Lloyd's of London has also been given permission to open a Beijing branch.

Other deals and projects announced today run from golf courses and a new translation of Shakespeare, to nuclear power and high-speed rail.

UK to issue Chinese currency bond « Shropshire Star

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

It seems that domestic buying power works. We can see even higher comsumption of the next season (Sep to Dec). Lets waiting for statistics data of year 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*Singapore's prime minister, Lee, tours hi-tech facilities in Guangzhou and Shenzhen*

Singaporean Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong started his week-long visit to southern China with tours of key companies and projects in Guangzhou and Shenzhen today.

A 50-person group, including Lee’s wife, Ho Ching, and the country’s transport and trade and industrial ministers and private businessmen are accompanying Lee on the trip, state media reported.

Lee’s visit in Guangdong included the two cities’ hi-tech development zones and enterprises, including the *Qianhai area* and the mainland’s leading internet operator, Tencent, in Shenzhen and Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, according to the China News Service.

Singapore's embassy in Beijing said Lee would also be attending the 11th China-Asean Expo in neighbouring Guangxi province, and he included Guangzhou and Shenzhen in his trip in order “to be updated on developments in Southern China”.

Singapore is the country-of-honour for this year’s expo.

In an interview with the _Nanfang Daily_ before his trip, *Lee said nearly 50,000 Chinese officials had visited Singapore in the past two decades, and Singapore officials also regularly visit China.*

“Visiting Chinese officials have begun to look at different things. *In the past it was about economy, but in recent years they are more interested in issues about social management, including housing, education and law,*” the _Daily _quoted Lee as saying.

Singapore and China are planning to build a third government-to-government project in western China, after jointly setting up an industrial park in Suzhou and an eco-city in Tianjin.

Guangdong was Singapore’s top trading partner among Chinese provinces, and the city-state was Guangdong’s largest foreign investor last year.

Lee is also scheduled to visit Hong Kong during the trip to China and meet the chief executive, Leung Chun-ying, and Tung Chee-hwa, the vice-chairman of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference, according to the prime minister’s office.

Singapore's prime minister, Lee, tours hi-tech facilities in Guangzhou and Shenzhen | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Treasury's Lew warned China on antitrust probes of foreign firms: WSJ *








(Reuters) - U.S. Treasury Secretary Jack Lew has written to the Chinese government warning that a recent spate of antitrust investigations against foreign companies could have serious implications for U.S.-China relations, the Wall Street Journal reported on Sunday.

The newspaper said Lew sent a letter to Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang and said that China's recent focus on foreign companies could devalue foreign intellectual property, citing people briefed on the contents of the letter.

The paper said the letter was sent in recent days. Representatives of the Chinese cabinet did not respond to requests for comment, the WSJ reported.

The U.S. Treasury declined comment when asked to confirm the report. “We regularly correspond with our international counterparts on a variety of issues,” a Treasury official said earlier.

At least 30 foreign firms, including U.S. companies such as Microsoft Corp (MSFT.O) and chip maker Qualcomm Inc (QCOM.O) have come under scrutiny as China seeks to enforce a 2008 anti-monopoly law that some critics say is being used to unfairly target foreign firms.

After July talks on the U.S.-China Strategic and Economic Dialogue, Treasury said China "recognized that the objective of competition policy is to promote consumer welfare and economic efficiency, rather than to promote individual competitors or industries, and that enforcement of its competition law should be fair, objective, transparent, and non-discriminatory."

In the last two weeks, four leading international business lobbies have raised alarm over the Chinese investigations.

Their complaints range from worries that foreign companies are being unfairly targeted by probes motivated by China's industrial policy aims to concerns over the use of strong-arm tactics by Chinese regulators.

But China's three anti-monopoly regulators said on Thursday they are not targeting multinational firms and the enforcement work is fair and transparent.

China's Premier Li Keqiang has said that only 10 percent of companies impacted by anti-trust investigations are foreign.

The Qualcomm case could yield record fines of more than $1 billion. Regulators have also announced their first-ever punishments of foreign carmakers for price-fixing, fining a Chinese venture of Volkswagen AG (VOWG_p.DE) and the China sales unit of Fiat's (FIA.MI) Chrysler a combined $46 million.



Treasury's Lew warned China on antitrust probes of foreign firms: WSJ | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*London Metal Exchange, China Construction Bank to work on new products*

Mon Sep 15, 2014 6:39am EDT

* Owner HKEx has sought to expand LME into mainland China

* State-owned CCB is China's second-biggest lender

* CCB is first official UK clearing bank for renminbi

LONDON, Sept 15 (Reuters) - The London Metal Exchange (LME) and China Construction Bank Corp (CCB), the second-biggest lender in the world's biggest metals consumer, have agreed to develop new products and cooperate on marketing, they said on Monday.

The LME, the world's top market for industrial metals, its unit LME Clear and owner Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd (HKEx) has signed a memorandum of understanding with CCB, a joint statement said.

The agreement is an important step for HKEx, which paid $2.2 billion to buy the LME in December 2012 - a price that many analysts regarded as very high - and vowed to make the takeover profitable by extending its reach into mainland China and launching new products.

"This agreement marks the beginning of our collaboration with CCB in the exploration of new products and services suitable for mainland China, Hong Kong and other markets," said HKEx Chief Executive Charles Li.

The agreement aims to build on the state-owned bank being named recently as the first official clearing bank for renminbi in the United Kingdom, the statement said.

The LME said in June it planned to launch new steel rebar and scrap contracts, probably next year, while a second phase of contracts could include ones for iron ore, coking coal and steel coil.

A new aluminium premium contract is due to kick off in the second quarter of next year.

The LME has struggled, however, to implement its Chinese expansion plans, encountering obstacles for example to opening metal warehousing facilities in the country.

LME Clear, the exchange's new clearing house, is due to launch on Sept. 22 and has been seeking to add renminbi as an acceptable cash collateral.

CCB's Chairman and Executive Director Wang Hongzhang said the bank aimed to establish a fast-track channel for Chinese mining, smelting and metal processing companies to access international commodity trading markets.

CCB posted a lower-than-expected increase in second-quarter profit, with rising levels of bad loans, joining peers who have suffered from the country's slowing economic growth.

China's biggest banks, grappling with the slowing economy, are turning their back on mainstay borrowers like manufacturers and courting alternative industries in a bid to boost revenue. (Reporting by Eric Onstad; Editing by Pravin Char)


----------



## Beidou2020

mike2000 said:


> Lol chill bro. Most of what you wrote about Chinas financial market/currency liberalisation is in future tense ' will, soon, when' etc. So far I don't see chinas policy changing that radically anytime soon.
> 
> You said 'Chinese financial markets are already large enough to make the Renminbi a top 3 currency and the financial market growth is rapid.' . if so why is the renminbi not among the top 3 currency as of now? This shows Chinas financial markets are still lagging far behind. In fact even the Japanese yen is more internationally recognised than the Renminbi(despite Japan having a much more smaller economy and trade volume than China), much less rivalling the Euro and even more so the dollar. chinas financial market backwardness can be seen in the number of Chinese tech companies choosing to list in the U.S than in their home country. How many foreign companies are listed in Chinas stock exchange? As far as I know, NONE. The only Chinese city that has a global financial market is Hong Kong(that's also due to our laws/ legacy there.)
> 
> As for China being the most formidable competitor the U.S has faced, that's not entirely correct. The U.S.S.R was also a much more formidable enemy than China. Though tbh, it was mainly a military one, unlike China who is mainly a much more financial/economic challenge which makes it more difficult/complex for the U.S to tackle. However, you can't say definitely if China is the most formidable rival the U.S has had, economic yes, military farrrrrrr from being the case(not even in 50years).
> 
> Well its not like I'm blaming China though. China has done quite well these past decades, coming from virtually nowhere to where it is now is commendable, but to think its currency will be able to rival the mighty dollar is far fetched, you still have a long way to go before you even come close to the U.S dollar. At least you started the journey.



China already has the financial market depth and liquidity for the renminbi to be a top 3 currency. Financial market depth and liquidity is the hardest part to create. Once the renminbi open up under the capital account the renminbi will definitely be top 3 currency and surpass the dollar by 2030 (probably much sooner). Yen and Euro have never challenged the dollar as they don't have independent foreign policies so they take orders from the US. They are vassal states of the US. They will never challenge the US.

China is an independent country with an independent foreign policy. China has a goal of become the reserve currency. China can easily open up the financial markets to foreigners and the renminbi use will skyrocket like it has over the past 4 years since China has gradually opened up the financial markets. China don't need to develop depth and liquidity in the capital markets as it already has it. This is a prerequisite to developing a global currency. China just hasn't open up the capital account until recently and even the slight opening up of the capital account over the past 4 years has seen the rapid use of the renminbi. Once you have the scale in financial markets and you actually go about trying to make your currency a reserve currency, its very easy. Japan and EU never did it properly under US pressure. US can't do that to China. Renminbi will topple the dollar within 15 years. I think it will happen earlier but Chinese capital control will be removed within the next 3-4 years to make Shanghai a financial hub by 2020 and that will make the renminbi use increase and the dollar will suffer major crisis as it loses market share. As the demand for dollars falls due to competing currencies, the US will experience major inflation pressure as they don't have anyone to absorb the extra supply of dollars and the US will have raise interest rates which will make funding their debt and deficits much harder.

USSR was just a military challenge but it could never use the military as it was checked by an equally powerful military. Two powerful militaries rarely go head to head as MAD is established. As China grows in strength, the MAD scenario will be established and the US military will be just like the Soviet military where military power can't be used to checkmate the other power. US used its economic might to counter the Soviets and it is economic might that determines power and China will be way more powerful than the US in economic power. US won't touch China economically. Not a chance in hell. This is why China will dominate this century. China can match US technology and outproduce the US with its much bigger economy in the future. 

US military is more hype than actually being able to win wars against powerful countries. They are too scared to fight a powerful military. Besides, China has already defeated the US in the only war between the US and China


----------



## mike2000

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Treasury's Lew warned China on antitrust probes of foreign firms: WSJ *
> 
> 
> View attachment 49328
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - U.S. Treasury Secretary Jack Lew has written to the Chinese government warning that a recent spate of antitrust investigations against foreign companies could have serious implications for U.S.-China relations, the Wall Street Journal reported on Sunday.
> 
> The newspaper said Lew sent a letter to Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang and said that China's recent focus on foreign companies could devalue foreign intellectual property, citing people briefed on the contents of the letter.
> 
> The paper said the letter was sent in recent days. Representatives of the Chinese cabinet did not respond to requests for comment, the WSJ reported.
> 
> The U.S. Treasury declined comment when asked to confirm the report. “We regularly correspond with our international counterparts on a variety of issues,” a Treasury official said earlier.
> 
> At least 30 foreign firms, including U.S. companies such as Microsoft Corp (MSFT.O) and chip maker Qualcomm Inc (QCOM.O) have come under scrutiny as China seeks to enforce a 2008 anti-monopoly law that some critics say is being used to unfairly target foreign firms.
> 
> After July talks on the U.S.-China Strategic and Economic Dialogue, Treasury said China "recognized that the objective of competition policy is to promote consumer welfare and economic efficiency, rather than to promote individual competitors or industries, and that enforcement of its competition law should be fair, objective, transparent, and non-discriminatory."
> 
> In the last two weeks, four leading international business lobbies have raised alarm over the Chinese investigations.
> 
> Their complaints range from worries that foreign companies are being unfairly targeted by probes motivated by China's industrial policy aims to concerns over the use of strong-arm tactics by Chinese regulators.
> 
> But China's three anti-monopoly regulators said on Thursday they are not targeting multinational firms and the enforcement work is fair and transparent.
> 
> China's Premier Li Keqiang has said that only 10 percent of companies impacted by anti-trust investigations are foreign.
> 
> The Qualcomm case could yield record fines of more than $1 billion. Regulators have also announced their first-ever punishments of foreign carmakers for price-fixing, fining a Chinese venture of Volkswagen AG (VOWG_p.DE) and the China sales unit of Fiat's (FIA.MI) Chrysler a combined $46 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Treasury's Lew warned China on antitrust probes of foreign firms: WSJ | Reuters





ahahahahhaha........Lmao. a fine of $46 million for two big automotive companies? This means an average $23million each. Thats less than peanuts. They have to learn from the U.S about how to carry out REAL anti trust probe.. The outcome/fine in the U.S is usually in the billions of dollars, not $23million each.
Due to all these, i don't think this anti trust probe is for real, seems they are just trying to send a message to foreign companies, to force them to negotiate/transfer more technology to local firms or something. Since if this was really to discourage monopolies/anti competition as they say, then the fines would have been much more severe like it is in the U.S/E.U. So i think this article is right, seems the Chinese are trying to target foreign companies, which doesnt bode well for our relations with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

UnChosen said:


> It is not exactly a good thing unless China can find more use of that money that does not involve property speculation all over the world or just parking it in US treasuries.
> 
> I guess it is one step better than the other export giant Germany wasting its export money on US military ventures and bailing out failing European countries.



Germany bailing out failing European countries is hardly "wasted". As long as EU exists, Germany will be known as core of EU instead of economic colony of US like Japan is. It was barely 20 years ago when Germany was forced to sign Plaza according along with Japan and barely 25 years ago when Germany was divided in half. The other European states may be a drain on German economy, but the protection they provided is practically priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tranquilium said:


> Germany bailing out failing European countries is hardly "wasted". As long as EU exists, Germany will be known as core of EU instead of *economic colony of US* like Japan is. It was barely 20 years ago when *Germany was forced to sign Plaza* according along with Japan and barely 25 years ago when Germany was divided in half. The other European states may be a drain on German economy, but the *protection they provided is practically priceless.*



Economic colony? This is getting ridiculous, and I am disappointed in you. Why did Germany sign the Plaza Accord?







Look at that spike between 1980 and 1985, which, like the Japanese yen, was a reaction to Volcker's actions to kill inflation in the US. The Plaza Accord was one method to address US weakness; there were others, which both Germany and Japan decided would be far more destructive to their own economies than signing the Plaza Accord. They could have refused, and suffered severe consequences (because of the inevitable unilateral US action), but they were fortunately smarter than many users in this forum.

To put it in terms you can understand: China had a choice of continuing to keep its currency artificially cheap, or allow the RMB to appreciate to give the US some breathing room. China chose to allow the RMB to appreciate starting in 2005. If you're clever, you will know why China chose this course of action instead of continuing to manipulate its currency. If you're not clever, you will believe that China is an economic colony of the US.

All of this talk of "economic colonialism" is pure historical revisionism. 

N.B. if I understand your sentence correction, you claim that the markets that European countries provide to Germany are "practically priceless," but dismiss US military protection of Europe as worthless. Stay classy, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> To put it in terms you can understand: China had a choice of continuing to keep its currency artificially cheap, or allow the RMB to appreciate to give the US some breathing room. China chose to allow the RMB to appreciate starting in 2005. If you're clever, you will know why China chose this course of action instead of continuing to manipulate its currency. If you're not clever, you will believe that China is an economic colony of the US.



The RMB appreciation is purely in response to shifting prices in commodities markets and the rising needs of Chinese import. There was no negative impact on net exports and it reduced the price of imports. It had nothing to do with US pressure, since the complaints neither stopped after 2005 or were increasing before 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FairAndUnbiased said:


> The RMB appreciation is purely in response to shifting prices in commodities markets and the rising needs of Chinese import. There was no negative impact on net exports and it reduced the price of imports. It had nothing to do with US pressure, since the complaints neither stopped after 2005 or were increasing before 2005.



Please substantiate this quantitatively, for example, by showing the effects on inflation.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Please substantiate this quantitatively, for example, by showing the effects on inflation.



Historic inflation China – historic CPI inflation China






Massive inflation pre-2005, especially in the 90's during the largest changes in economic structure but after the exchange rate freeze. Stable inflation rates 2000-2003. Drop in inflation post 2005 from a 5% high in mid 2004. Brief spike in inflation in 2008. Exchange rates frozen in 2009-2010, inflation decreased to 2000-2003 levels during the free-float era of post 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Historic inflation China – historic CPI inflation China
> 
> View attachment 51861
> 
> 
> Massive inflation pre-2005, especially in the 90's during the largest changes in economic structure but after the exchange rate freeze. Stable inflation rates 2000-2003. Drop in inflation post 2005 from a 5% high in mid 2004. Brief spike in inflation in 2008. Exchange rates frozen in 2009-2010, inflation decreased to 2000-2003 levels during the free-float era of post 2010.



Are you seriously claiming that reducing the inflation rate from 1.8% in 2005 to 1.5% in 2006 is evidence that China engineered a currency appreciation in order to combat inflation? Let alone the increase in inflation back to 4.8% in 2007.

The consensus explanation is the simpler and more correct one: China allowed its currency to start appreciating in response to complaints from its trading partners.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Are you seriously claiming that reducing the inflation rate from 1.8% in 2005 to 1.5% in 2006 is evidence that China engineered a currency appreciation in order to combat inflation? Let alone the increase in inflation back to 4.8% in 2007.
> 
> The consensus explanation is the simpler and more correct one: China allowed its currency to start appreciating in response to complaints from its trading partners.



But the complaints never stopped after 2005 and indeed, increased even further and hit a peak in 2012 (I have no numbers on complaint frequency, just my feeling from reading the news), despite the 30% appreciation in currency value in that period. 

Also, you are implying with "partners" that there was appreciation in more than the CNY-USD exchange rate. There wasn't. The CNY-KRW exchange rate only spiked in 2008-2009 with a massive depreciation of the won.

[url="http://www.oanda.com/currency/historical-rates/"]Historical Exchange Rates | OANDA[/URL]

(I cannot copy the picture, so set the year to 2002-2014, CNY:KRW exchange)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FairAndUnbiased said:


> But the complaints never stopped after 2005 and indeed, increased even further and hit a peak in 2012 (I have no numbers on complaint frequency, just my feeling from reading the news), despite the 30% appreciation in currency value in that period.



I don't have any numbers on this either, but even assuming you're correct, wouldn't it be easier to explain this as unhappiness with the speed of RMB's managed appreciation, instead of allowing the RMB to float freely? That is to say, with China's continued manipulation, even if RMB were (slowly) moving in the right direction?

In any case, why is it impossible to believe that China would actually respond to such complaints with concrete action?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't have any numbers on this either, but even assuming you're correct, wouldn't it be easier to explain this as unhappiness with the speed of RMB's managed appreciation, instead of allowing the RMB to float freely? That is to say, with China's continued manipulation, even if RMB were (slowly) moving in the right direction?
> 
> In any case, why is it impossible to believe that China would actually respond to such complaints with concrete action?



Because in the past, China's response to threats has been "bring it on" rather than to cower and fold. Just like McArthur's threats in Korea, just like India's threats in 1962, just like Vietnam's threats in 1974, 1979 and 1988, the response was to hit back as hard as possible. Just like sanctions in 1989, the response wasn't to fold and give up but to increase military research even further. Just like the response to Japan's nationalization of the Diaoyu islands was not to fold and give up the islands, but to increase military surveillance even further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Because in the past, China's response to threats has been "bring it on" rather than to cower and fold. Just like McArthur's threats in Korea, just like India's threats in 1962, just like Vietnam's threats in 1974, 1979 and 1988, the response was to hit back as hard as possible. Just like sanctions in 1989, the response wasn't to fold and give up but to increase military research even further. Just like the response to Japan's nationalization of the Diaoyu islands was not to fold and give up the islands, but to increase military surveillance even further.



China's chip-on-shoulder approach works only when its economic interests are not at stake. I imagine that Chinese media frames this issue as mere jealousy on the part of the barbarians, or an attempt by the running dog Yankees to undermine the Chinese economy, but it really comes down to WTO rules on subsidies and IMF rules on currency manipulation. The United States has not been the only one frustrated with China's currency manipulation (recently, Brazil has also loudly complained about the peg, but there have been other countries as well). The IMF doesn't have the power to impose penalties, and no case has yet been tested in the WTO courts, but it is a real threat. China wisely decided to settle the matter with a managed currency appreciation, because had it lost a WTO ruling, its exports would have been subjected to severe tariffs in retaliation. And such a loss was a strong possibility.

On the other hand, if China had responded as you claim it always does, it would have brazenly depreciated its currency further. It did the opposite. 

Many Chinese are locked in a zero-sum mentality, where everything must be a battle for pride, and if China doesn't win, it loses. Fortunately, the Chinese leadership has been pragmatic, weighed the costs and benefits, and made the better decision (as Japan and Germany did before it). Mutual benefit is possible in the real world, and the CCP understands that.

The US never claimed "victory" over this, it just viewed it as a return to fairness. It is only the Chinese who turn this into a "defeat" and use it as additional fuel for their fabricated resentments against US "humiliation" of China. That perception is the choice of the Chinese people, of course, even if the reality is different.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> China's chip-on-shoulder approach works only when its economic interests are not at stake.
> 
> On the other hand, if China had responded as you claim it always does, it would have brazenly depreciated its currency further. It did the opposite.



There's no chip-on-shoulder here. Those who have a chip on their shoulders would meekly fold. Its like playing street basketball. If a team is fouling you in street basketball, what do you do? You don't keep playing normally.

Why would there be a depreciation? That makes no economic sense internally - it subsidizes low tech exporters at the cost of consumers and especially high tech exporters (who import expensive components and raw materials). In 2005 the economy was already re-orienting towards high tech exports.

I find it interesting that you are trying to talk down to me. How much experience in finance do you have yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FairAndUnbiased said:


> There's no chip-on-shoulder here. Those who have a chip on their shoulders would meekly fold. Its like playing street basketball. If a team is fouling you in street basketball, what do you do? You don't keep playing normally.
> 
> Why would there be a depreciation? That makes no economic sense internally - it subsidizes low tech exporters at the cost of consumers and especially high tech exporters (who import expensive components and raw materials). In 2005 the economy was already re-orienting towards high tech exports.
> 
> I find it interesting that you are trying to talk down to me. How much experience in finance do you have yourself?



We're going in circles at this point. Since it's impossible for China to ever accommodate any other nation in your framework, you've decided to pursue fringe arguments to explain away the currency appreciation (which had no other discernible policy catalyst). Strange, I would have expected someone who is "FairAndUnbiased" to be a bit more pragmatic.

It's interesting that you consider my counterpoints to be equivalent to condescension. Since you have not declared your flags, it's impossible for me to adjust my responses to suit your culture, although your consistent defensiveness regarding China provides a clue. In the United States, we do not treat debate as a mechanism to condescend, but rather to explore the facts and come to a reasoned conclusion. If such an exchange is unacceptable to you, I am happy to disengage.

Regarding my experience, I don't see how it's relevant (either I am wrong, or I am right). You are free to think of me as an unemployed janitor if it helps you dismiss the points I have made, but that falls short of your previously stated philosophy about the supremacy of numbers and facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

A timely article.

Academics Get Caught Up in Debate Over China’s Interest Rates - China Real Time Report - WSJ








September 16, 2014, 10:54 AM HKT
*Academics Get Caught Up in Debate Over China’s Interest Rates*




The national flag of China flutters behind a fence of the headquarters of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) in Beijing, in this July 12, 2013 file photo.
Reuters
The central bank’s push to liberalize interest rates is running into an unexpected new problem – opposition from some prominent Chinese economists.

The academics, who usually back market-oriented reforms, don’t oppose freeing deposit rates per se. Rather, they say, interest rate liberalization should be a lower priority than other changes.

“My argument is that China should achieve much fuller currency flexibility before achieving full interest rate liberalization,” says Guonan Ma, a Chinese-born and educated scholar at the Bruegel think tank in Brussels and a former senior economist at the Bank for International Settlements, an international organization of central banks in Basel Switzerland. Mr. Ma is influential back home on central banking issues. Yu Yongding, a senior economist at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, for instance, says he agrees with Mr. Ma’s priorities, as does He Fan, another senior CASS economist.

“I am less optimistic than [Chinese central banker] Zhou Xiaochuan on interest rate liberalization,” says Mr. He.

Academics are always questioning government priorities, even in a country with as tight political controls as China. But opposition by prominent economists can have big political consequences in Beijing, where many in the government and party are wary that big institutional changes could further slow the economy. Opponents can seize on the academics’ arguments as a rationale to retain the status quo.

Opposition to freer flow of capital in and out of China by Mr. Yu and former World Bank chief economist Justin Yifu Lin, for instance, has slowed the central bank’s plans to ease capital controls, say Chinese officials. Messrs. Yu and Lin have argued that controls are important to protect China from massive inflows and outflows of money, which helped wreck other Asian economies during the financial crisis of 1997 and 1998. Acknowledging the opposition, PBOC officials now stress their ability to reimpose controls should problems arise.

Mr. Zhou, the central banker, has said that he wants to liberalize deposit rates, now capped at 3.3%, by the spring of 2016 as a way to put more money in consumers’ pockets and to increase competition among big state-owned banks. But his plan already faces formidable opposition from banks, who fear that their costs would rise and profit margins would shrink. The academics’ arguments help the bankers make their case without seeming as self-interested, say Chinese officials and economists inside and out of China.

“If a large bank goes to the State Council” – the Chinese government’s top decision-making body—“and says profits are getting squeezed, you’ll get one kind of hearing,” says a sometime adviser to the People’s Bank of China. “But if you have support from the academic community, you’ll get another kind of hearing.”

Given that Chinese political system, like any other, must pick priorities, Mr. Ma says reducing intervention in currency markets and allowing the yuan to float much more freely is much more important – and achievable—goal than freeing deposit rates.

“The Chinese economy currently needs a more flexible currency that could help absorb shocks, rather than a more volatile interest rate that could inflict damage on the economy,” he writes in a Bruegel paper. Even though the PBOC has tried to spook currency traders by engineering a fall in the value of the yuan earlier this year, he says, that’s not sufficient. Many traders still figure the central bank will prod the yuan steadily upward in value—and thus add to pressure for the yuan to appreciate even more.

When it comes to interest-liberalization, he has a number of qualms. The likely outcome of such a move would be to boost interest rates in China. Who would benefit? Big state-owned firms that are “less sensitive to interest rates,” he says, not private firms, which regularly complain they can’t get bank loans. Higher interest rates could also put further downward pressure on the economy.

Of course, not all economists agree with such reasoning. Nicholas Lardy, a senior economist at the Peterson Institute for International Economics, says that higher rates would actually benefit private firms because they are more profitable than state-owned ones. Banks would have more incentive to lend to the private borrower because they could afford higher rates. Such lending would help speed the transformation of the Chinese economy so it relies more on entrepreneurship and services, he says.

“The most important reforms are the gradual liberalization of deposit rates and the formation of more private banks,” Mr. Lardy argues in a new book about China’s state-owned firms called “Markets over Mao.”


----------



## tranquilium

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Look at that spike between 1980 and 1985, which, like the Japanese yen, was a reaction to Volcker's actions to kill inflation in the US. The Plaza Accord was one method to address US weakness; there were others, which both Germany and Japan decided would be far more destructive to their own economies than signing the Plaza Accord. They could have refused, and suffered severe consequences (because of the *inevitable unilateral US action*), but they were fortunately smarter than many users in this forum.



So at the end of the day, it is an action that damages the economic of Germany and Japan to save US economy. Also, you are trying to class a gradual appreciate of RMB against USD since 2005 and hyper-appreciation seen by Yen as the same.

Historical exchange rates from 1953 with graph and charts
USD/CNY Currency Conversion Chart - Yahoo! Finance

The effect of less than 25% appreciate over a 9 year period against a more than 75% appreciate over a four year period. The former allows the market to adjust normally, while the latter doesn't. So it comes back to the same thing we have discussed quite a few times already-----why do you assume other nations should be putting US' interest over their own interest? Given Japan's unenviable geopolitical and economic condition after US' pivot to east Asia, is it a wonder that Germans wants layers of protection against it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tranquilium said:


> So at the end of the day, it is an action that damages the economic of Germany and Japan to save US economy. Also, you are trying to class a gradual appreciate of RMB against USD since 2005 and hyper-appreciation seen by Yen as the same.
> 
> Historical exchange rates from 1953 with graph and charts
> USD/CNY Currency Conversion Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> The effect of less than 25% appreciate over a 9 year period against a more than 75% appreciate over a four year period. The former allows the market to adjust normally, while the latter doesn't. So it comes back to the same thing we have discussed quite a few times already-----why do you assume other nations should be putting US' interest over their own interest? Given Japan's unenviable geopolitical and economic condition after US' pivot to east Asia, is it a wonder that Germans wants layers of protection against it?



I'll try one more time, then I give up. Japan and Germany had three choices:

1) Stimulate demand in their own economies (i.e. fiscal expansion), enabling US exports to grow
2) Go along with the Plaza Accord, and suffer a bit with the exchange rates.
3) Oppose the Plaza Accord, and face unilateral American devaluation of the USD (do you doubt the US ability to do this unilaterally?) along with protective tariffs to protect its manufacturers.

You tell me: if you were Japan or Germany, which one would you choose? It's hard for me to believe this is a difficult choice, but perhaps you see something that I'm not seeing. I sense you might not know this, so let me point it out explicitly (and perhaps this will clarify the situation for others as well). Here was Japan's real GDP growth in the 1980s:

1980: 3.2%
1981: 4.2%
1982: 3.4%
1983: 3.1%
1984: 4.5%
1985: 6.3%
1986: 2.8%
1987: 4.1%
1988: 7.1%
1989: 5.4%

And here was Germany's:

1980: 1.3%
1981: 0.1%
1982: -0.8%
1983: 1.6%
1984: 2.8%
1985: 2.2%
1986: 2.4%
1987: 1.5%
1988: 3.7%
1989: 3.9%

I keep hearing from users here about how Plaza destroyed the Japanese economy. That asserting is not evident in the numbers. The real estate bubble was not inevitable, and could have been avoided with better monetary policy (just like the US real estate bubble), but to put Japan's lost decades entirely on the shoulders of Plaza is misguided. It's clear that Plaza didn't destroy the German economy either. In fact, in this fascinating account of the lead up to the Plaza Accords and the after-effects, it's clear that Germany essentially single-handedly was responsible for the USD devaluation, doing far more than either the US or Japan (pp. 12-13 of the pdf, pp. 303-304 of the text in the upper left corner). And to complete the picture, the USD had already depreciated as much in the six months leading up to Plaza as it did in the six months following Plaza, so the trend was already in place. Plaza simply accelerated it.

In light of that, is it easier for you to accept that Japan could make a decision, as a sovereign nation, that its best course of action to assist a major trading partner without triggering a trade war, would be choice #2? If not, then please continue believing that Japan is an American colony, or science experiment, or amusement park.

China, on the other hand, managed the appreciation well, whereas Japan did not. I don't see how that contradicts the case that China accommodated the US in this regard, as it was the least bad option from China's perspective. 

Regarding the issue of forcing other countries to put America's interest over their own, it is precisely that framework of thinking that I am trying to refute. These actions served the interests of both nations. Not every nation sees the world through a zero-sum lens in the same way that several Chinese users here do. Not even the CCP sees the world through that lens, at least when it comes to the United States.

In short, I don't assume other nations should prioritize the US over their own interests. Please, let's move on from that framework, since it is false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> We're going in circles at this point. Since it's impossible for China to ever accommodate any other nation in your framework, you've decided to pursue fringe arguments to explain away the currency appreciation (which had no other discernible policy catalyst). Strange, I would have expected someone who is "FairAndUnbiased" to be a bit more pragmatic.
> 
> It's interesting that you consider my counterpoints to be equivalent to condescension. Since you have not declared your flags, it's impossible for me to adjust my responses to suit your culture, although your consistent defensiveness regarding China provides a clue. In the United States, we do not treat debate as a mechanism to condescend, but rather to explore the facts and come to a reasoned conclusion. If such an exchange is unacceptable to you, I am happy to disengage.



I'm an old member. I used to have flags when they were mandatory, and simply have not updated them when I returned. I was one of the ppl around for the 3rd version of PDF. Your tone in the last reply is one of clear condescension with the use of terms such as "chip on shoulder". I have said nothing about previous replies. Also, I have replied with counterpoints such as other trading partners having absolutely no issue in 2005 with the exchange rate, without use of charged words or personal attacks.

Also see Tranquilium's reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I'll try one more time, then I give up. Japan and Germany had three choices:
> 
> 1) Stimulate demand in their own economies, enabling US exports to grow
> 2) Go along with the Plaza Accord, and suffer a bit with the exchange rates.
> 3) Oppose the Plaza Accord, and face unilateral American devaluation of the USD (do you doubt the US ability to do this unilaterally?) along with protective tariffs to protect its manufacturers.
> 
> You tell me: if you were Japan or Germany, which one would you choose? It's hard for me to believe this is a difficult choice, but perhaps you see something that I'm not seeing. I sense you might not know this, so let me point it out explicitly (and perhaps this will clarify the situation for others as well). Here was Japan's real GDP growth in the 1980s:
> 
> 1980: 3.2%
> 1981: 4.2%
> 1982: 3.4%
> 1983: 3.1%
> 1984: 4.5%
> 1985: 6.3%
> 1986: 2.8%
> 1987: 4.1%
> 1988: 7.1%
> 1989: 5.4%
> 
> And here was Germany's:
> 
> 1980: 1.3%
> 1981: 0.1%
> 1982: -0.8%
> 1983: 1.6%
> 1984: 2.8%
> 1985: 2.2%
> 1986: 2.4%
> 1987: 1.5%
> 1988: 3.7%
> 1989: 3.9%
> 
> I keep hearing from users here about how Plaza destroyed the Japanese economy. That asserting is not evident in the numbers. The real estate bubble was not inevitable, and could have been avoided with better monetary policy (just like the US real estate bubble), but to put Japan's lost decades entirely on the shoulders of Plaza is misguided. It's clear that Plaza didn't destroy the German economy either. In fact, in this fascinating account of the lead up to the Plaza Accords and the after-effects, it's clear that Germany essentially single-handedly was responsible for the USD devaluation, doing far more than either the US or Japan (pp. 12-13 of the pdf, pp. 303-304 of the text in the upper left corner). And to complete the picture, the USD had already depreciated as much in the six months leading up to Plaza as it did in the six months following Plaza, so the trend was already in place. Plaza simply accelerated it.
> 
> In light of that, is it easier for you to accept that Japan could make a decision, as a sovereign nation, that its best course of action to assist a major trading partner without triggering a trade war, would be choice #2? If not, then please continue believing that Japan is an American colony, or science experiment, or amusement park.
> 
> China, on the other hand, managed the appreciation well, whereas Japan did not. I don't see how that contradicts the case that China accommodated the US in this regard, as it was the least bad option from China's perspective.
> 
> Regarding the issue of forcing other countries to put America's interest over their own, it is precisely that framework of thinking that I am trying to refute. These actions served the interests of both nations. Not every nation sees the world through a zero-sum lens in the same way that several Chinese users here do. Not even the CCP sees the world through that lens, at least when it comes to the United States.
> 
> In short, I don't assume other nations should prioritize the US over their own interests. Please, let's move on from that framework, since it is false.



Without the threat of military invasion and instigated coup, choice 3, with future target of replacing US as the dominant industrial power of influencing their respective region. Take Japan, for example, it had better access to both Chinese, South Korea, as well as Southeast Asia market than US. Germany also had better access to European market, especially the ones in East Europe. Your entire argument hinges on US economy being the end all benefit for Japanese and Germany economy. It is not. There are many other markets available back in the 90s. Remember, this was the time before Chinese manufacturing reached the critical stage it started to swallowing up market share left and right.

How is Plaza accord "suffer a bit with the exchange rates"? The entire Plaza accord event is what started Japan's lost decade. Sure, by itself, it is only targets exchange rates, but the impact created by Plaza accord is that it quickly reduced competitiveness of the Japan manufacturing sector, which caused capital to flow into its real estate market. The subsequent burst is what created broke Japan's monetary chain and created the lost decade. However, the entire event can trace its root back to Plaza accord. (BTW, Noboru Takeshita at the time agreed to a 20% appreciate over the next decade, not a close to 100% appreciate over 4 years. In fact, the agreed appreciation rate is a lot closer to the rate China was appreciating since 2005)

Is it US' intention to destroy Japanese economy in the first place? Not really. There are too many factors that Japan itself mismanaged that accumulated into the big burst, but what is the trigger of all this? US' need to strength its economy by request other economy to damage itself. Basically, this is a scenario of "I forced you take a shot to help me out, but it shouldn't be too much trouble to you, since it is just a scratch." But it turned out its a bone shatter, flesh rendering wound. So, if you are the Germans, are you going to take the chance the next time it really only going to be a scratch?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tranquilium said:


> Without the threat of military invasion and instigated coup, choice 3, with future target of replacing US as the dominant industrial power of influencing their respective region. Take Japan, for example, it had better access to both Chinese, South Korea, as well as Southeast Asia market than US. Germany also had better access to European market, especially the ones in East Europe. Your entire argument hinges on US economy being the end all benefit for Japanese and Germany economy. It is not. There are many other markets available back in the 90s. Remember, this was the time before Chinese manufacturing reached the critical stage it started to swallowing up market share left and right.
> 
> How is Plaza accord "suffer a bit with the exchange rates"? The entire Plaza accord event is what started Japan's lost decade. Sure, by itself, it is only targets exchange rates, but the impact created by Plaza accord is that it quickly reduced competitiveness of the Japan manufacturing sector, which caused capital to flow into its real estate market. The subsequent burst is what created broke Japan's monetary chain and created the lost decade. However, the entire event can trace its root back to Plaza accord.
> 
> Is it US' intention to destroy Japanese economy in the first place? Not really. There are too many factors that Japan itself mismanaged that accumulated into the big burst, but what is the trigger of all this? US' need to strength its economy by request other economy to damage itself. Basically, this is a scenario of "I forced you take a shot to help me out, but it shouldn't be too much trouble to you, since it is just a scratch." But it turned out its a bone shatter, flesh rendering wound. So, if you are the Germans, are you going to take the chance the next time it really only going to be a scratch?



1) The US only accounted for approximately 25% of global GDP in 1980, so it's obvious that Germany and Japan could afford to lose access to the US market without suffering any adverse consequences. It's clear that getting shut out of the US market would be far preferable to the currency appreciation option.

2) It's not possible that Japan and Germany did well at the expense of the US in the 1970s, so asking them to make a relatively small sacrifice to help out their primary ally was certainly unreasonable and contrary to their interests.

3) Japan's economic malaise is primarily the fault of Plaza, and not Japan's excessive focus on its internal market, its lack of corporate governance, its inability to adapt to an increasingly global and competitive world, its lack of productivity growth, its cross-shareholding which destroyed profit and locked strategic options, or any other domestic reason. As usual, everything can be blamed on the US, which can cause entire countries to commit economic suicide at will.

You've convinced me. You win, I lose.

I am going to stay out of this thread, since my arguments apparently are wrong and condescending, and serve no purpose. Good luck, gentlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> 1) The US only accounted for approximately 25% of global GDP in 1980, so it's obvious that Germany and Japan could afford to lose access to the US market without suffering any adverse consequences. It's clear that getting shut out of the US market would be far preferable to the currency appreciation option.
> 
> 2) It's not possible that Japan and Germany did well at the expense of the US in the 1970s, so asking them to make a relatively small sacrifice to help out their primary ally was certainly unreasonable and contrary to their interests.
> 
> 3) Japan's economic malaise is primarily the fault of Plaza, and not Japan's excessive focus on its internal market, its lack of corporate governance, its inability to adapt to an increasingly global and competitive world, its lack of productivity growth, its cross-shareholding which destroyed profit and locked strategic options, or any other domestic reason. As usual, everything can be blamed on the US, which can cause entire countries to commit economic suicide at will.
> 
> You've convinced me. You win, I lose.
> 
> I am going to stay out of this thread, since my arguments apparently are wrong and condescending, and serve no purpose. Good luck, gentlemen.



You are misunderstanding disagreement as disrespect. I am not disrespecting you at all. I am just disagreeing.

1. That is 1980, today is 2014. The relative strength of the US economy has changed, thus policies towards it may also be different.

2. Chinese did not do well at first, and it did not come at cost to the US. The US was the primary beneficiary of Chinese industrialization in the 80's and 90's through vastly lowered consumer goods prices and an almost locked market for US products at very high profit due to the exchange rate - Chinese consumers were forced to accept extremely high prices for US imports while exporting for very little profit due to the exchange rate and prevailing commodity import costs at the time. China did not compete in any market that the US was interested in at that time. GDP per capita actually dropped during some years during the 80's and the relative gap between China and the rest of the world grew larger, rather than smaller, during this timeframe. Only in the 2000's did Chinese start seeing benefit from industrialization going to the people, rather than to foreign investors, and only at this time did Chinese start competing in markets that were shared with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

LeveragedBuyout said:


> 1) The US only accounted for approximately 25% of global GDP in 1980, so it's obvious that Germany and Japan could afford to lose access to the US market without suffering any adverse consequences. It's clear that getting shut out of the US market would be far preferable to the currency appreciation option.
> 
> 2) It's not possible that Japan and Germany did well at the expense of the US in the 1970s, so asking them to make a relatively small sacrifice to help out their primary ally was certainly unreasonable and contrary to their interests.
> 
> 3) Japan's economic malaise is primarily the fault of Plaza, and not Japan's excessive focus on its internal market, its lack of corporate governance, its inability to adapt to an increasingly global and competitive world, its lack of productivity growth, its cross-shareholding which destroyed profit and locked strategic options, or any other domestic reason. As usual, everything can be blamed on the US, which can cause entire countries to commit economic suicide at will.
> 
> You've convinced me. You win, I lose.
> 
> I am going to stay out of this thread, since my arguments apparently are wrong and condescending, and serve no purpose. Good luck, gentlemen.



I did point out that Japan's own mismanagement played a big part in the bubble burst. US is not to be blamed for everything, it's just one that pulled the trigger. So, it is the same question. Would you take the chance the next time the trigger is pulled the result will be relatively harmless, or would you rather build a layer of protection for yourself which comes in handy in other situations as well as expanding your influence.

And please, you know full well how "reasonable" international politics are. By that logic, should USSR ask West Germany to sacrifice their economy for them because the Germans "owe them one" for WWII?

For the first one, the Plaza accord did nothing to fix the trade deficit between US and Japan. This is because their products occupies different markets. In fact, after the Plaza accord, US trade deficit versus Japan farther widened.
U.S.-Japan Goods Trade Data (1990-2013)
This means the Plaza accord did everything *but *the proposed purpose and left all the negative impacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UnChosen

tranquilium said:


> Germany bailing out failing European countries is hardly "wasted". As long as EU exists, Germany will be known as core of EU instead of economic colony of US like Japan is. It was barely 20 years ago when Germany was forced to sign Plaza according along with Japan and barely 25 years ago when Germany was divided in half. The other European states may be a drain on German economy, but the protection they provided is practically priceless.



Germany does not have infinite money so the best they could do is to keep all these debtor EU states on life support. 

This ends up undermining EU even faster because countries like Greece and Spain is being kept at a state where they get just enough money to service debt but never have any money left over for investments and spending due to austerity cuts. So these country cannot grow and eventually will grow to resent Germany whether or not the Germans have bad intentions. Some will get desperate and would sell out to anyone with money against EU solidarity...so the US or Russia will just have to send a little bribe money and these peripheral country will do whatever they say.

Instead of constantly bailing them out Germany should just let them default and negotiate some other agreement to recoup the money further in the future.


----------



## tranquilium

UnChosen said:


> Germany does not have infinite money so the best they could do is to keep all these debtor EU states on life support.
> 
> This ends up undermining EU even faster because countries like Greece and Spain is being kept at a state where they get just enough money to service debt but never have any money left over for investments and spending due to austerity cuts. So these country cannot grow and eventually will grow to resent Germany whether or not the Germans have bad intentions. Some will get desperate and would sell out to anyone with money against EU solidarity...so the US or Russia will just have to send a little bribe money and these peripheral country will do whatever they say.
> 
> Instead of constantly bailing them out Germany should just let them default and negotiate some other agreement to recoup the money further in the future.



If the current trend continues, yeah, sooner or later Germany and France will have to let them go, but I think for now they are still holding on the forlorn hope that the PIIGS will pull their act together.


----------



## cirr

*Hyundai Motor to build two new plants in China: sources*

(Agencies) Updated: 2014-09-17 09:30

South Korean automaker Hyundai Motor Co plans to build two new factories in China instead of one, two people familiar with the matter told Reuters on Tuesday.

Hyundai plans to open a new plant in the northern Hebei province, one of the people said.

Hyundai, which has three factories in Beijing, in March signed a preliminary agreement to build a plant in the southwestern city of Chongqing to help the automaker expand into western China.

One of the people said Hyundai had planned to open its $1 billion Chongqing factory in early 2016, but would likely start production later because the automaker has yet to gain central government permission.

Hyundai, which has a joint venture in China with Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Co Ltd, now aims to open a factory in the Hebei city of Huanghua in 2016, ahead of its proposed plant in Chongqing, the two people said.

The two people spoke on condition of anonymity because the plans are confidential.

Hyundai's decision comes as foreign direct investment in China fell in August to a low not seen in at least two and a half years, adding to a string of weak economic indicators in the world's second-biggest economy.

In the same month, Hyundai's sales in China slipped 1 percent to 84,516 vehicles, from 85,091 vehicles a year earlier.

The change in plan is also reminiscent of a decision by Fiat Chrysler's Chinese partner Guangzhou Automobile Group Co to build two plants, after competition between the cities of Guangzhou and Changsha to host the auto partnership.

A Hyundai spokeswoman said in an emailed statement that nothing has been decided regarding new factories in China.

Hyundai Motor to build two new plants in China: sources - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China passes construction milestones*

15 September 2014

by World Nuclear News

_The reactor pressure vessel has been installed in the second AP1000 unit under construction at the Haiyang nuclear power plant. Meanwhile, first concrete has been poured for the foundation of the conventional island for the HTR-PM at Shidaowan._






The reactor vessel for Haiyang 2 is lowered into the containment building (Image: CNEC)

The vessel was first raised from the ground to above the unit's containment building using a 3200-tonne crawler crane. The large component was then carefully lowered into position within the building. The operation began at 11.09am on 12 September and took less than two hours and twenty minutes to complete, plant constructor China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) announced.

The reactor pressure vessel for Haiyang 2 - measuring around 10.3 metres long, with a diameter of about 6.5 metres and weighing some 274 tonnes - was manufactured by Shanghai Electric. The vessel for unit 1 was produced in South Korea by Doosan Heavy Industries & Construction.

Phase I of the Haiyang plant in Shandong province, comprising two AP1000 units, was approved by the State Council on 23 September 2009. The following day, the National Nuclear Safety Administration issued a permit for the construction of the two reactors, and first concrete was poured within days. Haiyang 1 and 2 are expected to begin operating by the end of 2015 and in early 2016 respectively.

Two AP1000 units are also under construction at the Sanmen site in China's Zhejiang province. Sanmen unit 1 is expected to be the first AP1000 to begin operating. All four Chinese AP1000s are scheduled to be in operation by 2016. Third and fourth units are planned at both Sanmen and Haiyang.

*Shidaowan concrete pour*

Construction of the HTR-PM - a demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor - is progressing at Shidaowan in China's Shandong province.





_The foundation for the HTR-PM's conventional island is poured (Image: CNEC)_

On 7 September, the pouring of first concrete for the foundation of the unit's conventional island took place. CNEC said that the milestone marks the end of civil works at the unit. The pouring of the concrete basemat for the HTR-PM's reactor building was completed at the end of March and construction of the reactor building itself is underway.

The demonstration plant's twin HTR-PM units will drive a single 210 MWe turbine. It is expected to begin operating around 2017. Eighteen further units are proposed for the Shidaowan site, near Rongcheng in Weihai city.





_Location of the Shidaowan nuclear site, near Rongcheng in Weihai city._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

From sohubusiness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Nissan, Dongfeng come together for Infiniti *

Japanese automaker Nissan Motor Co said on Monday that it has set up a joint venture with Dongfeng Auto Motor Corp to manufacture and market its luxury brand Infiniti in China.

Dongfeng Infiniti Motor Co Ltd, a 50-50 joint venture between Dongfeng Motor Corp and Nissan Motor Co Ltd, with also be fully prepared to take advantage of the localization drive in China, company officials said.

The new venture will independently operate the Infiniti brand, both imported and locally produced models under the principles of "One Strategy, One Brand, One Team, One Channel" to achieve corporate growth, said Daniel Kirchert, managing director of Infiniti China, who was appointed president of Dongfeng Infiniti.

Kirchert will lead the new company along with Executive Vice-President Lei Xin, former deputy general manager of Strategic Planning Department at Dongfeng Motor.

The first board of directors also included Xu Ping, chairman of Dongfeng Motor Corp and incoming president Roland Krueger of Infiniti Motor Co Ltd.

In November, the first localized Infiniti model Q50L will roll out of the production lines at sister company Dongfeng Nissan Passenger Vehicle Co's plant in Xiangyang, Hubei province.

By next year, the second model, the long wheel-based SUV Infiniti QX50 will also start production in Xiangyang, Infiniti's third manufacturing base in the world.

According to Kirchert, during the next three to five years, the locally produced lineup will be expanded by 60 percent, with all models tailored for requirements of Chinese customers.

"We hope to have annual sales of 100,000 units in China by 2018, with 50 percent of it coming from locally produced models. The new joint venture and localization kick-off will boost our confidence," he said.

Xu Ping, chairman of Dongfeng Motor Corp said Dongfeng Infiniti is an important step in extending Dongfeng Motor Corp's value chain into the luxury segment. With Q50L, Infiniti will help Dongfeng for the first time tap into China's booming and promising luxury vehicle segment, he said.

On top of the 54 percent sales growth in 2013, Infiniti sold 18,279 cars in the first eight months of this year, a 102 percent growth over the same period of last year.

Jia Xinguang, an independent auto analyst based in Beijing said localization is necessary and essential for foreign automakers, especially for those who want a higher market share in China's luxury vehicle segment.

"If companies miss the localization bus, they will fall behind in the efforts to succeed in China's highly competitive and lucrative domestic market," he said.

Premium vehicle producer Jaguar Land Rover, owned by India's Tata Motors, earlier this year joined hands with Chinese firm Chery Automobile for a joint venture with an investment of 10.9 billion yuan.

Based in Changshu, Jiangsu province, the new factory is expected to start operations in the fourth quarter, and produce 130,000 Jaguar, Land Rover vehicles as well as own-branded vehicles and 130,000 engines a year in the future.

However, another auto analyst Zhong Shi said that "even with localization, it would be difficult for Infiniti, a young and small brand, to dislodge BMW, Mercedes-Benz and Audi in China's luxury vehicle sector, in the short term".

Global consulting firm PricewaterhouseCoopers has estimated that luxury car sales in China will surpass that in the United States by 2016, and clock annual sales of more than 3 million units by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

I now that this is off topic, but I will say it here anyways.

When I first joined the forum I used to troll some of the Chinese posters. So for my past transgressions I apologize. In truth, I actually think it is one of the greatest achievements a nation can have what the Chinese have accomplished over the last 30 years.

@Chinese-Dragon @Raphael @Edison Chen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edison Chen

Ravi Nair said:


> I now that this is off topic, but I will say it here anyways.
> 
> When I first joined the forum I used to troll some of the Chinese posters. So for my past transgressions I apologize. In truth, I actually think it is one of the greatest achievements a nation can have what the Chinese have accomplished over the last 30 years.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Raphael @Edison Chen



Yeah I know, me too. We don't know much about the others, so we judge them just by first impression or Internet rumors. Much appreciated, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Edison Chen said:


> Yeah I know, me too. We don't know much about the others, so we judge them just by first impression or Internet rumors. Much appreciated, thanks.



If India had done half as well as China, I would be happy with that performance. That is how well you guys have done.

China still have some way to go to catch up to the West. But India has a way longer road ahead.

It's just that sometimes the Jingoism gets the better of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

Ravi Nair said:


> I now that this is off topic, but I will say it here anyways.
> 
> When I first joined the forum I used to troll some of the Chinese posters. So for my past transgressions I apologize. In truth, I actually think it is one of the greatest achievements a nation can have what the Chinese have accomplished over the last 30 years.



I hadn't noticed . Most newbies tend to be extremists and trolls, so I don't bother forming an impression of them. Once they stay for a while they tend to mellow out (or if they don't they get banned).

Anyway, this forum was made for trolling. I say if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*IMF revises stance on China’s growth prospects 
September 24, 2014, 5:38 pm*

The Brics Post

The International Monetary Fund on Wednesday said China’s economy will likely grow faster in 2015 than previous estimates. The global lender says the country’s growth will likely be “well above” 7 per cent next year.

*The comments suggest a possible upgrading of the IMF’s upcoming forecast for the country for 2015 from its 7.1 per cent estimate made in July. The IMF has a 7.4 per cent growth forecast for China for this year, slightly below the government’s official target of 7.5 per cent.*

At the same time, the IMF also says it doesn’t expect China’s cooling property market to become a serious problem and sees “a gradual adjustment” rather than a hard landing.

*Chinese authorities have ruled out major stimulus to fight short-term dips in growth, indicating the slowdown was an expected consequence of their reform drive.*

Earlier in June this year, the IMF had urged Chinese authorities to avoid further stimulus measures and concentrate on curtailing financial risks instead.

China and other emerging economies are asking for more powers at the world body.

The US Congress is yet to sign off on the IMF funding to complete 2010 reforms that would make China the IMF’s third-largest member and revamp the IMF board to reduce the dominance of Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It looks though the state policy of “Buy more from Brazil，less from Australia” is being put to practice。

September 26, 2014 5:47 pm

*Vale in deal with China Merchants Group to expand large ore fleet*

By Lucy Hornby in Beijing

Brazilian miner Vale reached a deal on Friday to expand its fleet of extremely large ships for carrying iron ore, following a truce with China’s largest shipping company that raised the prospect of the vessels being allowed to dock at Chinese ports.

The very large ore carriers or VLOCs – dubbed Valemax in the shipping industry – were developed by Vale to help reduce its shipping costs, which are higher than its two Australian rivals, Rio Tinto and BHP Billiton, because of Brazil’s greater distance from Asian customers.

But only the maiden ship had docked in China in 2011 when the Chinese Ministry of Transport banned them from Chinese ports, citing technical issues.

VLOCs are expected to be allowed back into Chinese ports this year after Vale reached an agreement this month with Cosco, China’s largest shipping group.

*Cosco had previously lobbied against VLOCs having access to Chinese ports, but Vale has agreed to transfer ownership of four of these vessels to the Chinese company. Cosco will also commission the building of a further 10 VLOCs.*

*Vale will charter all 14 VLOCs from Cosco over the next 25 years.* It has similar charter agreements with other shipping companies for 15 of the 31 VLOCs in the Vale fleet.

*Meanwhile, China Merchants Group, a Chinese conglomerate, will build 10 VLOCs and charter them to Vale over 25 years, Vale said on Friday.*

China’s shipping industry had lobbied against the VLOCs while freight rates were at their height, forcing Vale to transfer ore to smaller ships at ports including Subic Bay in the Philippines.

Lower shipping costs stemming from its use of VLOCs will help Vale stay competitive as a growing glut in world iron ore mining capacity causes prices to drop.

As iron ore output grows, an economic slowdown in China is depressing steel demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Now that's an superb and amazing management of mass human movement through modern and clean transportation infrastructure. Indians should spend more about their stinky infrastructure instead of falling daily in love with their hoooly democracy.*

******

*China's railways report record daily passenger volume*

Nearly 11.73 million train trips were made on Wednesday, China's National Day and the first day of a week-long holiday, *up 13.5 percent year on year and marking a record high,* said the China Railway Corporation on Thursday.

Traffic in major cities rose significantly on Wednesday. Nearly 1.22 million passengers left Beijing by train, an increase of 14.1 percent from a year ago. Nearly 2.36 million left Shanghai, up 9.5 percent, and 1.48 million left Guangzhou, up 17.1 percent.

On Wednesday, the Chinese railway operator dispatched 5,312 trains, including 444 additional trains to accommodate the holiday rush, to guarantee all passengers reach their destinations.

On Thursday, 9.4 million train trips are expected, and the corporation plans to run 381 additional trains.

The China Railway Corporation forecast a record high of more than 90 million train trips during the 10-day travel rush starting on September 28.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese economy plays vital role globally: WTO economist*

The Chinese economy is a vital player in global landscape and its rapid growth is a huge motor for global expansion, a senior economist with the World Trade Organization (WTO) has told Xinhua.

*"Since the middle of the last decade and calculated on a purchasing power parity basis, China has contributed more to global growth than any other economy in the world," said Robert Teh, acting director of the Economic Research and Statistics Division of WTO, in a recent written interview with Xinhua.*

He said that China, being a major exporter and importer, provides a large and affordable supply of goods that improve the life of consumers and households worldwide, and serves as a major source of demand for the rest of the world.

*China is the largest market of exporters from Least Developed Countries (LDCs), with 23 percent of LDCs' total exports going to China in 2012, up from 9 percent in 2000, Teh said.*

*China also played an important role in the global commodity markets, accounting for about 20 percent of non-renewable energy resources, 23 percent of major agricultural crops, and 40 percent of base metals, he said.*

The increases of Chinese demand for food and primary commodities have been a big reason for higher commodity prices that have benefited exporters of these products, he added.

As for China's role in global supply chains, he said China is both a leading exporter and importer of intermediate goods, accounting for roughly 14 percent of world exports of non-fuel intermediate goods and 13 percent of imports of non-fuel intermediates.

*The new Chinese leadership has outlined its vision of giving the decisive role to market forces in the allocation of resources, Teh said.*

"We also expect a shift toward internally generated demand. This means there is ample scope for efficiencies to be wrung from the economy thus providing a solid and sustainable basis for future growth," he said.

"Even if growth slows somewhat as China's economy matures, greater reliance on domestic demand could mean a better quality of life for Chinese citizens, since it would provide them with increased consumption opportunities," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Facebook, YouTube refuse to delete terror material: agency*
_2014-10-02 _

In a campaign aimed at cracking down on online content with ****, scams, terrorism and violence, the China Internet Illegal Information Reporting Center received complaints about *videos that promote jihad from the East Turkestan Islamic Movement - part of an international terrorism network listed by the United Nations Security Council - in the world's largest tech and social media websites including Facebook and YouTube.*

Facebook and YouTube have made little effort to delete such information and hardly any content has been removed since its report of these gruesome videos, said the organization under the Internet Society of China.

Security analysts said China has seen a sharp rise in terrorist attacks, and files on the Internet are one of the causes.

Terrorist videos and audios released by ETIM spiked from 32 in 2012 to 109 in 2013, while attacks rose from two to seven over the same period.

Nearly all terrorists had watched or listened to videos and audio products before they carried out their atrocities, said Li Wei, an anti-terror specialist, when commenting on the latest multiple-explosion attack in Xinjiang on Sept 21.

Meanwhile, terrorists are using slick techniques to spread their content online.

*In a report by the Guardian, the Islamic State's media arm even latched onto the huge interest in the Scottish independence referendum to distribute extremist material on Twitter and YouTube.*

Wang Xin, an analyst from the Internet Society of China, said sophisticated strategies used by terrorist groups should prompt government departments to work even closer with social media companies.

However, since Facebook and YouTube have been blocked by China's firewall, improving their relationship with the Chinese government may not be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Heck！These Americans just can't keep away from piling their capital onto China。

I say Go Home！

*GM to invest $14bn in China*

*Updated: 2014-10-02 11:25
*
*By Jack Freifelder in New York(China Daily USA)*




*General Motors'CEO Mary Barra talks with media on Wednesday at a conference for investors and financial analysts at GM's Milford Proving Grounds in Milford, Michigan. Barra announced that the company will invest $14 billion in China over five years for new manufacturing plants. Provided To China Daily*

*General Motors Co (GM) said it will invest $14 billion in China over the next five years and open five new manufacturing plants to increase annual sales to nearly 5 million vehicles in the world's largest car market.*

The company's plans for China also include introducing 60 new models or refreshed vehicles, including nine new models from GM's flagship luxury brand Cadillac, GM CEO Mary Barra said on Wednesday.

Barra, GM President Dan Ammann and other members of the company's executive team, gave a presentation to investors and financial analysts at a GM facility in Milford, Michigan, that centered on some of the company's biggest initiatives through the end of the decade.

Tim Dunne, director of automotive industry analytics for California-based global market research firm JD Power and Associates, said that GM's investment in China is "necessary" for the company going forward.

"This is a substantial investment in China," Dunne said Wednesday in an interview with China Daily. "GM is still among the forefront in China in terms of annual vehicle sales volume, and when people look at GM [in China] everyone is expecting vehicle sales to grow there. Competitors in the market are not standing still, so everyone is kind of on an accelerated pace."

GM was one of the first companies to establish an R & D center in China, so developing vehicles specifically for the China market has also given GM a bit of cachet with different entities in China, Dunne said.

"GM and its competitors are investing in manufacturing, distribution, marketing and the R & D (research and development) aspect, and China is a hyper-competitive market so you can't let up because things can change very quickly," he said

GM's operations in China include two foreign enterprises, 10 joint-venture partnerships and more than 50,000 employees in the world's second-largest economy.

GM said recent data shows the company and its joint-venture partners sold a record-breaking 3.1 million vehicles in China last year.



Barra said it is imperative for the company to be on the cutting edge of technological integration when it comes to their new models, so that GM can become the world's "most valued automotive company".

She also said some of the high-tech advances that GM plans to make - including the introduction of high-speed mobile broadband vehicle-to-vehicle connectivity in some models, and a highly automated, hands-free highway driving technology called Super Cruise - "unlock so many things that haven't been done in the past".

Dunne, with JD Power, said he was intrigued by GM's plans to introduce more technology into its vehicles in the near future.

"Nobody goes anywhere without being connected, so GM talking about introducing more connectivity in their vehicles is where the car market is going and it's spot on," Dunne said.

Michael Ward, a managing director with Sterne Agee, a Birmingham, Alabama-based brokerage firm, said GM "reconfirmed our expectations" during its presentation on Wednesday.

"GM hit on all metrics at its investor presentation in Detroit: product and earnings momentum, record results in North America, further upside in China and improved capital allocation to shareholders," Ward wrote in a research note released following Wednesday's event.

Despite some problems since the start of Barra's tenure in January, including ignition switch issues linked to the deaths of 23 individuals, GM's CEO said she remains optimistic that the company will be able to leverage its potential into increased business in a number of markets.

"The whole interaction with the customer is changing, and how they want to buy cars and interact with the vehicle are very important trends," Barra said. "It starts with the customer and every chance to connect with a customer is an opportunity to build a stronger relationship."

"When you look at General Motors, we have the resources, we have the technical talent and we have the global footprint," she said. "It's about execution and that's what we're focused on."

jackfreifelder@chinadailyusa.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Made quite a few bobs trading Fosun Pharmaceutical stocks on the Shanghai stock exchange last year and this。

*China’s Fosun to Invest in European, Japanese Insurers*

By Zachary Tracer and Ye Xie | September 30, 2014

Fosun International Ltd., the investment arm of *China’s biggest closely held conglomerate*, is considering making more bets on insurers outside its home country, Chief Executive Officer Liang Xinjun said.

“We prefer investing in insurance companies in Europe and Japan,” Liang said in an interview yesterday in New York. “We have opportunities to invest in insurance companies at very reasonable prices.”

Fosun, which counts Liang and billionaire Guo Guangchang among its founders, is seeking to use funds from policy sales to make investments. The firm is emulating the model used by Warren Buffett, the world’s third-richest man, to build Berkshire Hathaway Inc., Liang said.

“We’d like to increase the percentage of insurance flows in our assets,” Liang said. “Insurance flow is low-cost, long- term and very sustainable capital.”

Liang said he favors insurers in Japan and Europe because valuations are “very reasonable.” Low interest rates in both places have helped push down company values, he said.

Fosun bought an 80 percent stake in the insurance unit of Portugal’s Caixa Geral de Depositos SA this year for about 1 billion euros ($1.3 billion). The Shanghai-based company also has a Hong Kong reinsurer, a life-insurance venture in China with Prudential Financial Inc. and a stake in a property- casualty operation in the country. In August, Fosun agreed to buy 20 percent of specialty commercial insurer Ironshore Inc. for about $460 million.

*Fosun Group
*
Fosun International is the publicly traded investment arm of Fosun Group. The business also owns European fashion labels, New York’s One Chase Manhattan Plaza, and the Studio 8 filmmaker. Fosun has advanced 23 percent this year in Hong Kong trading.

Buffett is chairman and CEO of Omaha, Nebraska-based Berkshire, which has a market value of about $341 billion. In his first decades as CEO, Buffett focused on using premiums from insurance units to buy stocks. He later began acquiring whole companies, and now Berkshire derives most of its earnings from operating businesses in industries from energy and manufacturing to transportation and retail.

Moody’s Investors Service kept Fosun’s credit outlook at negative this month, saying that its “aggressive” investments raise debt levels. Adjusted net debt increased to 7.1 times earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization for the year ended June 30, from 6 times in 2013, according to Moody’s.

The company is rated at Ba3, three steps below investment grade. Liang said leverage will decline because the expansion of the insurance business will provide enough cash flow to finance future investments without loading up on debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Lol...nah, must be fake news. Some Viets, indians and a few Americans tell me American companies are leaving Hins for great Vietnam and india.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*BNEF: China dominated US$55 billion of global clean energy investment in Q3*

02 October 2014





_China invested US$12.2 billion in solar energy in the third quarter of this year alone._

Driven to a greater extent by a “solar boom,” C*hina contributed US$19.9 billion to a global total of US$55 billion invested in clean energy in the third quarter of this year*, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF).

BNEF issued figures today for worldwide clean energy investment, based on tracking of data transactions and projects. The firm claims to have found that in the July to September period of this year, clean energy investment rose by 12% over the third quarter of 2013. In that period, US$48.9 billion was invested.

In the first three quarters of the year, BNEF says, a total of US$175.1 billion has been invested. BNEF believes this will contribute to a “bounce-back” this year in overall investment levels after two years of seeing them fall. The figures did show however, that the third quarter of 2014 was slightly weaker than the second, which BNEF qualified by explaining that this is “generally” the case. The second quarter saw US$65.2 billion invested this year.

China’s input was the single biggest contributor to worldwide investments, constituting over a third of the total. Solar investment in China in the third quarter, from July to September was US$12.2 billion, which represented a huge 63% year-on-year jump from the equivalent period of last year, when the figure stood at US$7.5 billion.

BNEF cited the completion of a number of large-scale grid-connected PV projects in China as a strong contributing factor in this success. BNEF predicts that China will install between 13GW and 14GW this year, broadly in line with the forecasts of other analysts including Deutsche Bank’s Vishal Shah. Shah predicted between 13GW and 15GW would be installed in the Asian country this year, while I.H.S Research has called the figure at 13GW. China’s national deployment target for PV this year is 13GW, split between distributed generation and large-scale projects.

Finlay Colville of NPD Solarbuzz, in discussion with PV Tech senior news editor Mark Osbourne for a recent in-depth look at the global market, stressed the importance of political will in driving deployment in China. Looking ahead to discussions on which end-market would be the biggest in 2016, Colville said China was more capable of scaling up to such a challenge than any other country.

“…if Beijing wishes to have the largest PV end-market in 2016, then have the largest end-market it will. China has the bandwidth to create this outcome, more than any other country.”

Perhaps unsurprisingly, Japan also made a strong showing, hitting US$8.6 billion in the quarter, again dominated by solar, BNEF said. A number of examples of huge asset investment deals driving the global market quoted by BNEF include over a billion dollars into a single 231MW project in Japan. A recent report by NPD Solarbuzz had said the Asia-Pacific region could install 17GW in total this year. Another Solarbuzz analyst, Ray Lian, predicted China and Japan would dominate demand, adding about half of the world’s new PV capacity this year.

Europe’s clean energy investment levels, in contrast, showed “the continuing troubles of the sector”, BNEF said. In Italy, the solar sector’s woes with retroactive subsidy cuts impacted on the country’s investment levels, while policy uncertainty in the UK had a similar effect. Europe’s overall investment appears to have fallen in the opposite trajectory to China’s corresponding rise - while China’s third quarter figures went from US$7.5 billion in Q3 2013 to US$12.2 billion in Q3 2014, Europe’s Q3 2013 figure of US$12.1 billion fell to US$8.8 billion for the same period of this year.

The US meanwhile saw a modest rise, from US$5.7 billion in 2013’s third quarter to US$7.3 billion in this year’s. BNEF also highlighted investment performances as notable in India (US$2 billion) and Canada (US$1.9 billion). PV Tech reported this week that the US and India could be on the brink of a deal to invest US$1 billion in renewable energy.

BNEF pointed out that figures for previous years had had to be adjusted to include newly uncovered information, but claimed historical trends were not affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China need *GM combustion gas turbine tech* much more than GM cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Welcome, China ! Please, come do business !


----------



## JSCh

TaiShang said:


> *Facebook, YouTube refuse to delete terror material: agency*
> _2014-10-02 _
> 
> In a campaign aimed at cracking down on online content with ****, scams, terrorism and violence, the China Internet Illegal Information Reporting Center received complaints about *videos that promote jihad from the East Turkestan Islamic Movement - part of an international terrorism network listed by the United Nations Security Council - in the world's largest tech and social media websites including Facebook and YouTube.*
> 
> Facebook and YouTube have made little effort to delete such information and hardly any content has been removed since its report of these gruesome videos, said the organization under the Internet Society of China.
> 
> Security analysts said China has seen a sharp rise in terrorist attacks, and files on the Internet are one of the causes.
> 
> Terrorist videos and audios released by ETIM spiked from 32 in 2012 to 109 in 2013, while attacks rose from two to seven over the same period.
> 
> Nearly all terrorists had watched or listened to videos and audio products before they carried out their atrocities, said Li Wei, an anti-terror specialist, when commenting on the latest multiple-explosion attack in Xinjiang on Sept 21.
> 
> Meanwhile, terrorists are using slick techniques to spread their content online.
> 
> *In a report by the Guardian, the Islamic State's media arm even latched onto the huge interest in the Scottish independence referendum to distribute extremist material on Twitter and YouTube.*
> 
> Wang Xin, an analyst from the Internet Society of China, said sophisticated strategies used by terrorist groups should prompt government departments to work even closer with social media companies.
> 
> However, since Facebook and YouTube have been blocked by China's firewall, improving their relationship with the Chinese government may not be easy.


Their hypocrisy is revealed again to the Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Their hypocrisy is revealed again to the Chinese people.



That reveals the government's wisdom not to allow these terror and separatism sponsors a chance in the Chinese market.

It is not that YouTube never delete videos, but, when it is related to China, they are somehow the most tolerant and democrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

TaiShang said:


> That reveals the government's wisdom not to allow these terror and separatism sponsors a chance in the Chinese market.
> 
> It is not that YouTube never delete videos, but, when it is related to China, they are somehow the most tolerant and democrat.



Youtube is owned by Google. Google is basically a spy agency for the American regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's exports jump 15.3% in September, China.org.cn*

China's exports saw the fastest growth in 19 months, expanding by 15.3 percent from a year ago to 213.7 billion U.S. dollars in September, customs data showed on Monday.

Imports increased 7 percent year on year to 182.7 billion U.S. dollars and total foreign trade volume rose 11.3 percent to 396.4 billion U.S. dollars, the General Administration of Customs (GAC) said.

The growth rate in imports in September also marked the highest level since December 2013, according to GAC.

Trade surplus in September more than double from last year to 31 billion U.S. dollars, compared with 49.8 billion U.S. dollars seen in August.

For the January-September period, China's foreign trade added 3.3 percent year on year to reach 3.16 trillion U.S. dollars, with exports up 5.1 percent at 1.7 trillion U.S. dollars, imports up 1.3 percent at 1.46 trillion U.S. dollars.

Trade surplus in the first three quarters expanded by 37.8 percent from previous year to 231.6 billion U.S. dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China's exports jump 15.3% in September, China.org.cn*
> 
> Trade surplus in the first three quarters expanded by 37.8 percent from previous year to *231.6 billion U.S*. dollars.



The ballooning dollars reserve has to be arrested one way or another。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China bank to sell yuan bonds first in S. Korea in non-resident capacity*


The Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC), the country's largest bank, plans to sell the Chinese yuan-denominated bonds in South Korea Tuesday for the first time in a non-resident capacity, the bank's Seoul branch said Monday.

ICBC Asia, the bank's Hong Kong branch, will issue the two-year Chinese currency bonds worth 180 million yuan (about 31.3 billion won or 29.2 million US dollars) here on Oct. 14 at a coupon rate of 3.7 percent.

The Chinese bank would become the first foreign lender to float yuan bonds here in the capacity of non-resident.

"It has a significant meaning as a non-resident sells yuan bonds for the first time," an official at the South Korean finance ministry said over the phone, noting that the ministry is paying much attention to the issuance.

The official said Seoul is mulling various tools to induce foreign players to sell yuan bonds here, adding that yuan debt sales are anticipated to keep increasing over time.

The ICBC plan came after Chinese President Xi Jinping and his South Korean counterpart Park Geun-hye agreed during their July summit meeting in Seoul to boost yuan debt sales in South Korea.

Woori Bank, one of South Korea's leading banks, issued 200 million yuan of the two-year Chinese currency bonds in South Korea on Oct. 10, the first issuance by local players.

The bond's coupon rate was 3.87 percent, higher than the ICBC rate of 3.7 percent. It means the ICBC would pay less borrowing costs.

The ICBC named KDB Daewoo Securities as an arranger for the yuan bond issuance, and it will serve as a clearing bank for the sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

*Around Asia*
*Gordon G. Chang*

*China’s Economy Slides—and Capital Flees*
10 October 2014




In a few days, China’s official National Bureau of Statistics will report the results for both September, the last month of the third calendar quarter, and the quarter as a whole. Analysts generally expect growth of gross domestic product will fall slightly from the second quarter’s 7.5 percent. Bank of China, one of the country’s Big Four state banks, predicts the economy will expand 7.3 percent.

In reality, growth is far less than that. Especially indicative is electricity consumption, often viewed as a proxy for the economy as a whole and widely considered to be the most reliable indicator. Electricity was up 5.9 percent in June from the same month in 2013, up 3.0 percent in July, and down 1.5 percent in August. Notice a trend?

Some analysts are fond of saying that electricity is no longer as indicative as it once was because it tracks manufacturing and manufacturing is no longer the biggest sector of the economy, having been narrowly eclipsed by services, now about 46 percent of GDP.

The service sector, however, does not appear especially robust. For one thing, freight and logistics services are directly related to the deteriorating manufacturing sector. Moreover, construction, a big prop for services, looks like a disaster in the making. For the first eight months of the year, construction starts were down 10.5 percent.

Retailing, a big hope for optimists, looks to be in trouble. Stagnating consumption is evident from private surveys and, among other indicators, falling imports and negative same-store sales for retailers. In Walmart’s second quarter, the retailer’s international division had same-store sales growth in every country except China. Other major retailers also saw falling same-store sales in China during the quarter.

And it appears unlikely that there will be a significant pickup in consumption this year. Employment growth is probably now no better than it was last year: 0.36 percent, according to China’s Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security. Moreover, the downturn in housing values—month-on-month prices declined in August for the fourth-straight month—will soon hit retailing hard because, for example, furniture and home appliance purchases will inevitably fall. Sales volumes for homes are also swooning across the country.

Exports are the one bright spot for the economy, but exports can no longer carry the entire economy.

Put all the factors together, growth this year will be less than in 2013. In 2013, growth was probably no more than 2.2 percent, not the 7.7 percent NBS reported.

The last Chinese recession, according to NBS, was in 1976, the year Mao Zedong died. What happens when the Chinese economy falls into recession this time?

For one thing, money will flee China faster than it does now. Many may think the sale of the Waldorf Astoria to a little-known insurance company in Beijing is a result of China’s strength—Hong Kong’s _South China Morning Post_ called the record price “a clear sign that economic power is shifting away from the West”—but it looks more like a capital flight play. Why overpay for a slow-growth asset in need of substantial renovation if the prospects in China are so strong?

The truth is that the US looks like a much better bet than China. So the Chinese are bailing out of their own country, buying unloved assets like a slumping theater chain, AMC; a stodgy pork company, Smithfield Foods; and perhaps the riskiest bet in America, buildings in downtown Detroit. Why do we suspect this is capital flight instead of bargain hunting? A recent Barclays study shows that a stunning 47 percent of China’s rich plan to leave their country within five years.

The Chinese economy is based on several deeply flawed premises, but it has worked because the Chinese and foreigners believed that central government technocrats could create growth indefinitely. When they no longer have that confidence, money will flee fast, as it is starting to do now.

No economy can sustain itself in the face of accelerating and prolonged capital flight. And in a country where political discontent and social antagonism already appear high, it is not clear the one-party state can survive long-term economic distress. The Chinese now believe that high growth is normal, and they will probably not react well to a long Chinese downturn.

There is an assumption that China will own the 21st century, but it is just as possible that the country has progressed as far as it can within its existing framework. “This is a period of historic change in China,” noted Mark Schwartz in March. “There haven’t been many periods in history as exciting and as fascinating as this.” The chairman of Goldman Sachs Asia Pacific is absolutely correct—but perhaps not in the way he was trying to convey.


----------



## Keel

It's growing more like a cult sermon now.

Gordon Chang can still muster a few internet hits from the superstitious die-hard "China Collapse" fan boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China closing in on affordable housing target *

China has almost met its annual targets for construction of affordable houses, latest data has showed.

*By the end of September, the country had started construction on 7.2 million affordable housing units, slightly above the seven million target set for the whole year, while 4.7 million had been basically completed, accounting for 98 percent of the annual target, according to a statement from the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development.*

Altogether, 1.07 trillion yuan (174 billion U.S. dollars) has been invested in the program this year, the ministry said.

Approved in 1999, the program is designed to provide cheaper housing to low-income families who have been edged out by runaway real estate prices.

The government work report released earlier this year set the target of beginning construction of more than seven million houses, 4.7 million of them for people living in shanty shelters.
***

China and South Korea have agreed to extend an existing currency swap agreement of 360 billion yuan for another three years. The move aims to boost trade between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

2012年3月，聚龙一号装置整机安装工作全部结束。直径约33米、高度近7米的聚龙一号装置傲然矗立。它由储能系统、脉冲形成与传输系统、电流汇聚系统、物理负载系统和辅助系统等组成，包含了1440台脉冲电容器、720个场畸变开关、24台激光触发气体开关、12台高性能激光器。
2012 March, dragon 1 device machine installation ended . diameter 33 meters, 7 meters high . It is composed of an energy storage system, pulse forming and transmitting system, current collecting system, physical load system and auxiliary system , 1440 pulse capacitor, 720 field distortion switch, 24 sets of laser triggered gas switches, including 12 high performance laser.

中物院创建于1958年，是以发展国防尖端科学技术为主的理论、实验、设计、生产的综合体，是我国唯一从事核武器研制生产的综合性研究院。流体物理研究所是中物院下属的第一研究所，主要从事核武器研制、高新技术武器研制、军民两用技术开发及成果转化等工作。
CAEP founded in 1958, is to develop sophisticated national defense science and technology theory, experiment, design, production of the complex, is a school of comprehensive research in China only engaged in nuclear weapons development and production. Fluid Physics Research Institute is the first Research Institute of CAEP, mainly engaged in the development of nuclear weapons, the high-tech weapons, dual-use technology development and achievements transformation work.

伴随着1996年全面禁止核武器试验条约的签署，如何在实验室条件下，创造出接近核武器爆炸产生的极端高温、高压、高密度、强辐射条件，成为新时期核武器研究能否有效开展的关键。

With the 1996 signing the comprehensive nuclear test ban treaty, how to create a nuclear explosion produces near the extreme high temperature, high pressure, high density, strong radiation condition under laboratory conditions become the key to the new era of nuclear weapons RESEARCH.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*Chinese group only bidder for Mexico high-speed train*

*POSTED:* 17 Oct 2014 04:2

*A Chinese-led consortium was the only group to enter a bid for a high-speed train project connecting Mexico City and the central city of Queretaro, the transport ministry said Thursday.*

PHOTOS




File photo of a general view of the smog covering the Mexico City skyline on Mar 30, 2014. (AFP/Yuri Cortez

MEXICO CITY: A Chinese-led consortium was the only group to enter a bid for a high-speed train project connecting Mexico City and the central city of Queretaro, the transport ministry said Thursday.

The China Railway Construction Corp. presented on Wednesday a US$4.3 billion plan to build the trains and 210-kilometre railway, the ministry said in a statement.

The project is part of President Enrique Pena Nieto's decision to bring back passenger trains, which all but disappeared more than a decade ago, except for some tourist lines. Pena Nieto has also sought to forge closer trade ties with China, hosting President Xi Jinping during a state visit last year.

The transport ministry said 16 companies decided not to make a proposal, including industry giants Mitsubishi of Japan, Alstom of France, Bombardier of Canada and Siemens of Germany.

The Chinese-led consortium, which includes four Mexican firms, was the only one to make a proposal by Wednesday's deadline.

The transport ministry said it will decide whether to accept the offer on Nov 3. The government expects construction to start in December and operations to begin in 2017.

The project aims to carry 23,000 passengers per day at speeds of up to 300 kilometres per hour.

- AFP/de

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

Added on October 20, 2014 10:23 am
*Chinese group officially selected to build two new nuclear reactors in Romania*











China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) has officially become the strategic investor which will develop units 3 and 4 of Romania’s Cernavoda nuclear power plant, Romanian state-owned Nuclearelectrica announced on Friday, October 17.

Nuclearelectrica and CGN representatives recently signed the joint letter of intent for this project. The Chinese company was the only investor interested in the project.

In the next phase, the two sides will negotiate and sign a memorandum of understanding for the project. They will have to create a new company, in which the Chinese will have at least 51% of the shares and Nuclearelectrica will be minority shareholder.

The estimated cost of the project is currently EUR 6.45 billion, but the feasibility study will be reviewed.

The two new units of the Cernavoda nuclear power plant should have an installed capacity of 740 MW each. The power plant, which is operated by Nuclearelectrica, currently has two operational reactors of 706 MW each, which generate about 18% of the country’s electricity output.

Romania currently produces more energy than it uses and the surplus goes to export. The project to build two new nuclear reactors needs to be backed up by new export markets for electricity and by a state aid scheme to ensure a minimum sale price for the energy produced by the new company, which also needs to be approved by the European Commission.

The European Commission recently approved Great Britain’s project to build the Hinkley Point nuclear power plant, which also includes a state aid scheme.

_Andrei Chirileasa, andrei@romania-insider.com_





*Li upbeat despite economic slowdown*
(China Daily) 07:33, October 22, 2014
Email|Print|Comments



twitter



facebook



Sina Microblog



reddit










Premier Li Keqiang meets heads of delegations on Tuesday ahead of the APEC FinanceMinisters' Meeting in Beijing. FENG YONGBIN / CHINA DAILY

*Growth weakest for 66 months, but 'positive and profound changes' seen*

China's economic growth slowed in the third quarter to its weakest pace in five and a halfyears, but Premier Li Keqiang said on Tuesday structural improvements can be seen.

The world's second-largest economy grew by 7.3 percent from July to September from ayear earlier, down from 7.5 percent in the second quarter, the National Bureau ofStatistics said.

The quarterly growth rate is the slowest since the first three months of 2009, when Chinawas hit by the global financial crisis.

But Li said the economy has remained running within "a reasonable range" in the firstthree quarters of this year, with evidence of some "positive and profound changes".

He made the remarks when meeting heads of delegations attending the APEC FinanceMinisters' Meeting, being held in Beijing on Wednesday.

Li said structural optimization has been more apparent, led by the service sector and withnew industries emerging more quickly.

Administrative reforms have spurred new momentum for development, while indices foremployment and energy efficiency have performed better than expected, he said.

But he added that given the complex external environment and downward pressure on theeconomy, it will take time for the reform measures to fully take effect.

Weak data in the past quarter emerged from the slumping property investment sector andfrom severe overcapacity.

"The data is slightly better than anticipated. In particular, industrial output in Septembergrew by 8 percent, which mitigated concerns that the economy faced mounting downwardpressure," said Wang Jun, a researcher at the China Center for International EconomicExchanges.

"Judging from the current figures, the full-year target for growth of around 7.5 percentcould be realized."

Some economists believe that growth in the fourth quarter will improve.

"The government has reiterated that no broad stimulus measures will be implemented,and I think today's data will further bolster and strengthen that trend," said Zhu Haibin,chief China economist at JPMorgan Chase &Co.

Tang Jianwei, an economist at the Bank of Communications, said, "Exports andconsumption are likely to remain stable, while investment will probably stabilize. Given afavorable comparison base of last year, fourth-quarter growth could pick up slightly to 7.4percent."

Sheng Laiyun, spokesman for the National Bureau of Statistics, said at a news conferencethat the chances of the economy continuing to run at a "steadily fast" pace are very high.

"Inflation and employment are generally stable. Although growth has eased, the economyis still functioning within a reasonable range," Sheng said.

However, Tom Orlik, North Asia economist at Bloomberg, said: "I'd be quite surprised iffourth-quarter growth is stronger. Headwinds to the economy persist, especially from thedownturn in the real estate sector and the government's measures to tackle overcapacity inindustry.

"The current double-digit growth rates in exports look tough to sustain, given fragileglobal growth. That suggests growth could continue to edge down," he said.

But Orlik believes that the message from this year is that "China does not need super-charged GDP growth in order to deliver low unemployment and rising incomes."

Analysts have said the economy has been more resilient in creating jobs and generatingincome, despite slow growth.

In the first nine months of the year, more than 10 million jobs were added in urban areas,meaning the full year's employment target has been fulfilled ahead of time, the statisticsbureau said.

Given these facts, the government has few reasons to unveil aggressive measures, analystssaid.

Sheng pointed to optimistic signs of rebalancing. Consumption contributed 48.5 percentto GDP growth in the first three quarters, up from 45.9 percent in the same period lastyear.

(Editor:Liang Jun、Bianji)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

*China's rail car giant to supply light rail vehicles to Malaysia*
(Xinhua) 19:57, October 21, 2014
Email|Print|Comments



twitter



facebook



Sina Microblog



reddit
















KUALA LUMPUR, Oct. 21 -

China's leading railway car manufacturer, China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Ltd. (CSR), signed a contract here Tuesdaywith a Malaysian company to supply 30 Light Rail Vehicles (LRVs) for Malaysia Ampang Line, nine of which will be produced in Malaysia.

This is CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd's (CSR ZELC) second project of masstransit vehicles for Malaysia, and the new LRVs are three-car trains with designedmaximum speed of 80 km/h, which will be operated on Ampang Line and AmpangExtension Line with the existing LRVs.

At the signing ceremony with Prasarana, Malaysia's largest asset owners for publictransport services and facilities, Zhou Qinghe, chairman and general manager of CSRZELC, said they will do their best to run the project well.

He also said they will cooperate with the Malaysian side in terms of capital, participate inthe construction of Malaysia transportation in various ways, such as turnkey contract andso on, and transfer the advanced technology and management concept to Malaysia.

CSR ZELC invested 400 million Malaysian Ringgit (122.6 million U.S. dollars) to build arail transit equipment manufacturing base in Malaysia in April 2013, which will providerail transit vehicle welding, assembly, testing, overhaul and refurbishment.

The first phase of the construction of the manufacturing base will be completed by the endof 2014, when it will be able to produce 150 new vehicles per year and overhaul 100vehicles per year.

(Editor:张媛、Bianji)



*China’s rail car giant starts building manufacturing center in Malaysia*






China’s rail car giant starts building manufacturing center in Malaysia : China’s leading railway car manufacturer, China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Ltd. (CSR), started the building of its 131 million U. S. dollars ASEAN manufacturing and maintenance center in Malaysia on Tuesday.

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak, officiating the ground breaking ceremony in Batu Gajah of Perak State, said the project is a result of the good bilateral relations between Malaysia and China.

“The first phase of the project, valued at 400 million ringgit (131 million U.S. dollars), would create 800 jobs,” he told local residents and railway employees.The ASEAN rail center would cover all-in-one scope of work of production, assembly, testing, overhaul and refurbishment.

The first phase of the project is expected to be completed by mid-2014, with the annual capacity of the production of 100 carriages and the overhaul of around 150.

Zhou Qinghe, general manager of CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd. (CSR ZELC), a CSR subsidiary and an active player in Malaysia’s mass transit projects, said the company is eyeing Malaysia as the base to promote its products in other Southeast Asian countries.

CSR ZELC has won the bid for 20 sets of light rail vehicles for Malaysia’s AMPANG Line Extension Project, and the cars will be among the first to be manufactured by the new plant.

“We managed to become accredited in the country after several years of good cooperation with Malaysia,” Zhou told Xinhua.

The agreement signed between the Malaysian government and the company last year also involves technical cooperation in railway engineering and technology, as well as human resources training.

CSR, based in Beijing and listed on Hong Kong and Shanghai stock markets, has been developed into one of the major players in the global railway transport industry and is one of the biggest by global sales revenue.

Source : People Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's 361 signs Rio 2016 uniform deal*
Source:Xinhua 

Chinese *sports apparel maker 361 *will be the official uniform supplier for the Rio 2016 Olympics, organizers said on Wednesday.

*The company will provide more than 106,500 uniforms to technical staff, volunteers, test event personnel and torch relay participants, according to a statement on the Rio 2016 website.*

"With the responsibility of supplying uniforms to the volunteers and staff, which are extremely important groups for us and for the staging of the Olympic and Paralympic Games, we are confident that 361 will do a great job in our challenge of delivering excellent and memorable games," said Rio 2016 President Carlos Nuzman.

Financial details of the agreement were not disclosed.

The Chinese firm's CEO, Ding Wuhao, said production of the uniforms would begin in 2015.

"Our group has long been seeking a partnership and there couldn't be a better time to achieve this goal," Wuhao said. "This is a milestone in our history and we are very happy that everyone will have the opportunity to get to know our brand and products in the country." 

*Founded in 2003, 361 sponsored the Guangzhou 2010 and Incheon 2014 Asian Games, and the Nanjing 2014 Youth Olympic Games.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Rice grows in saline alkali soil irrigated by seawater：

湛江日报数字报-风吹稻花香海岸 誓把海洋变粮仓



陈日胜“浸”在稻海里观察海水稻穗粒生长情况。






遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，退潮后海水稻生长茂盛。







遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，涨潮后海水稻被淹没。







海水稻米特写。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

cirr said:


> Rice grows in saline alkali soil irrigated by seawater：
> 
> 湛江日报数字报-风吹稻花香海岸 誓把海洋变粮仓
> 
> 
> 
> 陈日胜“浸”在稻海里观察海水稻穗粒生长情况。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，退潮后海水稻生长茂盛。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，涨潮后海水稻被淹没。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 海水稻米特写。



Just amazing 
I dont know how many countries in the world are doing this
It greatly enhances the arable area, increasing food productions, saving fresh water and the rice is even tastier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Gigantic Dump Trucks - Made in China  

矿用自卸车中的“巨无霸”
2014年10月23日 15:08:29 | 责任编辑: 李清 | 来源： 新华网 ♦ 关键词 ⇒ 重型 巨无霸 轮毂 王颂





一台刚组装的HT3363型重型矿用自卸车驶出生产车间（10月23日摄）。由位于湖北省孝感市的航天重型工程有限公司设计研制生产的HT3363型重型矿用自卸车，车长15.77米，宽9.5米，高7.9米，自重237吨，额定载重达363吨，具有承载能力强、抗倾翻能力强、安全性能高、主要部件国产化等特点，被称为矿用自卸车中的“巨无霸”。新华社记者王颂摄

2014年10月23日 15:08:29 | 责任编辑: 李清 | 来源： 新华网 ♦ 关键词 ⇒ 重型 巨无霸 轮毂 王颂

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cirr said:


> Rice grows in saline alkali soil irrigated by seawater：
> 
> 湛江日报数字报-风吹稻花香海岸 誓把海洋变粮仓
> 
> 
> 
> 陈日胜“浸”在稻海里观察海水稻穗粒生长情况。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，退潮后海水稻生长茂盛。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 遂溪虎头坡沿海盐碱地，涨潮后海水稻被淹没。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 海水稻米特写。



Wouldn't using sea water for irrigation damage the land? Build up the salt and the land is ruined. Unless they are doing this on land already flooded over by seawater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Wouldn't using sea water for irrigation damage the land? Build up the salt and the land is ruined. Unless they are doing this on land already flooded over by seawater.



Allow me to jump in 

On high tide the arable land and crops are almost totally submerged in sea water







The look of the rice field after the tide subsides





I guess you would know what I mean now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*[October 23, 2014]*


*Sugon Releases Chinese First Loongson 3B Server*


(Sinocast Computers & Electronics Beat (China) Via Acquire Media NewsEdge) BEIJING, October 23, SinoCast -- Sugon Information Industry Co., Ltd. on October 22 launched Chinese first server based on Loongson 3B processors.

Sugon Information Industry vice president pointed out that the Chinese server industry has been under influence by foreign companies because of lacking in CPU with independent intellectual property. The Loongson 3B servers adopted homemade processors and are equipped with homemade operating systems, realizing independent information control.

Experts believed that the birth of Loongson 3B servers will offer strong technology support and security protection for military, governmental and financial information construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

Complete assemblying of China's largest offshore oil platform
2014-10-22

























此次渤海湾吊装的海洋石油井口平台组块长53.3米、宽45.3米，面积等同于半个足球场，高约25米，相当于8层楼高，重约5300吨，日前由亚洲最大的海洋工程制造场地海油工程青岛场地制造完工。

单臂世界第一的蓝鲸号起重船成功吊装国内最大海洋石油井口平台组块

10月19日，记者从海洋石油工程股份有限公司（简称海油工程）获悉，公司旗下的“蓝鲸”号起重船在渤海油田成功将我国最大的海洋石油井口平台组块吊装就位。作为海洋工程领域的“国家队”，海油工程依托先进的现代化海洋工程施工装备和国际领先的海上安装技术，先后创造了浅水水域6200吨单吊“抓举”纪录和百米级水深3.2万吨“挺举”等四项世界纪录，作业水深达到1500米。我国海洋工程海上安装作业能力实现跨越式发展，跃居亚洲第一，达到世界先进水平，为我国海洋油气开发利用提供了有力的技术支撑。

责任编辑：刘伟

























资料图：我国海上石油钻井平台完成吊装

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Lots of new trains for numerous new lines that are set to open in the next few months。

Thursday, October 23, 2014

*China to equip high-speed trains with CTCS*

Written by Keith Barrow





CHINA Railway Investment Corporation (CRIC) has begun procurement for 10 packages to supply onboard Chinese Train Control System (CTCS) equipment for *740 high-speed trains* operated by China Railway Corporation (CRC).

Procurement is divided into two lots, one for 250km/h trains and one for 350km/h sets and each lot is split into five packages.

The 250km/h lot covers 204 trains including 40 CRH1 trains, 114 CRH2s, and 50 CRH 5s. These trains will be equipped with CTCS-2, which has a similar architecture to the French TVM300 system with track circuits used for block detection and movement authorities.

The 350km/h lot involves equipping 536 trains including 186 CRH380As, 210 CRH380Bs, and 140 CRH380Ds. These trains will be fitted with CTCS-3, which is equivalent to ETCS Level 2 with a CTCS-2 backup.

Four of the five packages in each lot will be open to competitive tender with the CRH1 and CRH380B lots being single-source procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China CNR Corporation* has won the contract to build 284 ‪#‎subway‬ ‪#‎cars ‬for the city of ‪#‎Boston‬.

The ‪#‎Massachusetts‬ state government approved the sale on Thursday BJT. The new cars will replace those on the city's Orange and Red Line.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> *China CNR Corporation* has won the contract to build 284 ‪#‎subway‬ ‪#‎cars ‬for the city of ‪#‎Boston‬.
> 
> The ‪#‎Massachusetts‬ state government approved the sale on Thursday BJT. The new cars will replace those on the city's Orange and Red Line.



Carry on with the winning mood here 



> The Massachusetts Department of Transportation’s board of directors voted unanimously to approve a contract with CNR MA Corp. to build 284 new subway cars. The new cars are needed to replace the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority’s 32-year-old Orange Line trains and the 44-year-old Red Line cars that serve the Greater Boston area.



Source: Chinese firm wins $567M contract to build rail cars in Springfield
Chinese firm wins $567M contract to build rail cars in Springfield

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Foxconn in Talks for China Display Plant*

*Foxconn and Government of Zhengzhou Discussing Investment That Could Reach Up to $5.7 Billion*





Foxconn's headquarters in Tuchung, northern Taiwan. Foxconn is in early talks for investment in a Chinese display-manufacturing plant. AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES

By LORRAINE LUK

Updated Oct. 23, 2014 8:35 a.m. ET

HONG KONG—*Foxconn, the company that assembles the bulk of the world’s iPhones, is in preliminary talks to build a factory in northern（？） China that would make high-end screens for the phones as well, in a sign of the company’s ambition to move up the electronics food chain*.

Foxconn, formally known as Hon Hai Precision Industry Co. , is discussing a possible investment with the government of *Zhengzhou*, about 750 kilometers south of Beijing, according to people familiar with the talks. The two sides are discussing terms such as how to divide the investment, which could reach as much as *35 billion yuan* ($5.7 billion), the people said.

The two sides haven’t yet formulated a concrete investment proposal, they said. If an agreement is reached, it could be Foxconn’s biggest direct investment to date in high-end parts manufacturing.

It remains unclear whether Apple Inc. —which relies on Foxconn to make the majority of its iPhones—or other investors are being approached to invest in the display plant. Currently, Apple uses screens made by suppliers in South Korea and Japan.






The development highlights Foxconn’s ambition to supply more expensive components to key customers like Apple. While Foxconn, with revenue of $130 billion last year, has been manufacturing some iPhone components already, like metal casings and cables, mobile displays are much more difficult to make and have higher margins.

That is important to Foxconn, whose sales grew only 1% last year on an annual basis, compared with 53% five years ago, while operating profit margin growth slowed to 2.8% in 2013 from 4.4% in 2009.

Foxconn also is looking for more sources of revenue since Apple, whose business comprises nearly half of its sales, is starting to outsource production of some of its iPhones and iPads to rivals including Pegatron Corp. and Wistron Corp.

With $19 billion in cash as of the end of June, Foxconn has the hefty amount of capital needed for an investment in advanced manufacturing facilities.

For Apple, buying displays from Foxconn would help the company diversify its screen suppliers beyond Japan’s Sharp Corp. and Japan Display Inc. and South Korea’s LG Display Co.

“Foxconn hopes to capture the growing demand for high-resolution, energy-efficient displays and supply Apple and other smartphone makers in the next few years,” said a person familiar with the situation.

Apple declined to comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

Highlights from China's legal reform plan - China - Chinadaily.com.cn

The Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee Tuesday published the full text of the decision on comprehensively advancing the rule of law.

The decision was adopted at the fourth plenary session of the 18th CPC Central Committee on Thursday.

The full text of an explanation to the decision, delivered by President Xi Jinping at the session, was also published.

*The following are some highlights from the decision:*

*1, Chinese lawmakers will speed up legislation work for the country's anti-corruption law. Read more*

*2, China will consider establishing courts and procuratorates with jurisdictions spanning across different administrative regions. Read more*

*3, China is considering allowing prosecutors to institute public interest litigation. Read more*

*4, China's Supreme People's Court will set up circuit courts for major administrative, civil and commercial cases involving different administrative regions. Read more*

*5, China will set a power list for government and ban administrative authorities from any extralegal power. Read more*

*6, Chinese government officials now pledge allegiance to the country's Constitution before taking office. Read more*

*7, China will establish a lifelong principal officials accountability system. *

China will move on to a systematic anti-corruption campaign! Corruption will not find any fertile ground under such system, not just deterred by the pressure of upper class administrations, which can't be effective in the long term. I bet any official who break the rule will be cracked down automatically under this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China's new regional jet starts domestic test flights*

_2014-10-29 16:04

XinhuaWeb Editor: Qin Dexing_

A regional airliner built by Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) started domestic test flights on Wednesday, a key step for its expected commercial debut at the end of this year.

A twin-engine ARJ21-700 completed a round trip at 10 a.m. between airports in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, and Guiyang, capital of neighboring Guizhou Province.

Take-off and landing were smooth and stable, according to a Xinhua reporter aboard the plane. It has eight seats for first-class passengers and 70 seats for economy class.

The jet, China's first homegrown commercial regional aircraft, completed a 30,000-km flight test around the world in April.

The jet will complete 300 hours of test flights in 10 domestic airports in the next month to simulate long-distance, medium-distance and short-distance routes, said Zhao Peng, the chief test pilot.

The test flights will test operations in rainy and dark conditions as well as system functions for air conditioning, auto pilot, communications, power, navigation and undercarriage, he said.

The jet, which has a maximum flight range of 3,700 kilometers and maximum altitude of 11,900 meters, is expected to be delivered to Chengdu Airlines by the end of this year after obtaining an operation certificate from authorities.

"We do not expect the ARJ21-700 to be a star," said a staff member who participated in the test flight on condition of anonymity. "We would rather the jet be a plain passenger airplane that is safe, stable and reliable to be the best company for passengers."

COMAC has so far received orders for more than 250 ARJ21-700 jets from customers at home and abroad. But it is facing fierce competition from its foreign rivals, including Brazil-based Embraer's ERJ190 and Canada-based Bombardier's C Series.

So far, four ARJ21-700 jets have completed more than 4,500 hours of tests since a maiden flight in November 2008. COMAC is also working toward gaining certification from the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in order to make the ARJ21 the first Chinese commercial aircraft to receive U.S. approval.

This could help sell the aircraft overseas. The FAA has agreed to launch a shadow certification, which involves ensuring the certification process by the Civil Aviation Administration of China is in line with FAA standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

We were working on 5 planes (ARJ-700-105 to -109) 2 months ago  







Near completion of 106 in Chengdu Airline's coating reported early this month 






All the best with the certification  See you at the coming Zhuhai Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senheiser

*China’s rail giants may form $26bn conglomerate*
Published time: October 28, 2014 09:53
Get short URL







The two largest Chinese state-owned train makers CSR Corp and China CNR Corp are reportedly in merger talks that would create a new mega-company to compete in overseas markets with German, Canadian, and Japanese locomotive makers.

Details of the merger remain unclear, but a draft plan is in the works, both Bloomberg and Chinese media report, citing government officials. Together, the two companies have a market value of $26 billion.

A _“major”_ announcement is expected within a week.

The merger would be aimed at reducing overseas competition between the two companies, which in turn should help them win more contracts and fulfill China’s hungry appetite to export transport hardware.

China is home to the world’s largest high-speed rail network, which keeps the growing population and economy connected. The two companies have won contracts worth over $7.2 billion (44.3 billion yuan) for 258 bullet trains within China, Bloomberg News reported.

The two are currently competing for a $68 billion project to supply bullet trains in California in the US. The 1,287 km track will run from Los Angeles to San Francisco and will require 95 trains.

Last week CNR announced it had won a $537 million (3.49 billion yuan) contract to supply 284 cars for Boston’s metro, a first for any Chinese company in the US. CNR proposed the cheapest deal, which was almost half the tender price of Canadian transport giant Bombardier.

Both deals are milestones for the China rail industry, which is for the first time selling its rolling stock abroad and competing with the likes of Germany’s Siemens, Canada’s Bombardier, and Japan’s Kawasaki.

Trading in shares of the two companies was suspended on Monday, spurring speculation that the two state-owned companies will announce the merger, the South China Morning Post reported.

Shares in both companies have jumped nearly 15 percent in Hong Kong in the last two weeks. 
There was a similar merger rumor involving the two train makers in September that never came to fruition, which also halted trading. Both companies denied the merger plans in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senheiser



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senheiser

*Alibaba Group to Surpass Walmart Sales Volume in Two Years: President*



Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba said the volume of its online sales would exceed the global sales of retail company Walmart in two years

© East News/Imaginechina
14:13 01/11/2014



MOSCOW, November 1 (RIA Novosti) - Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba said the volume of its online sales would exceed the global sales of retail company Walmart in two years, Business Insider reports.

"Within two years, Alibaba's online retail volume will exceed the sales of Walmart," Xinhua news agency quoted Alibaba’s president Jin Jianhang as saying at a summit in east China's Hangzhou city.

This step will bring the company closer to the target set by its founder Jack Ma a decade ago. He told partners that Alibaba aimed to be among the world’s top 10 e-commerce websites.

"Our market value is very close to being among those of the world's top 10 companies," Jin said.

According to Jin, Alibaba’s business model is plans to cover various aspects of e-commerce, internet financing, smart logistics and big data platforms. The company has completed 20% of the model so far, and it will take 10 more years to finalize the process.

After its record IPO in the US, the e-commerce giant is seeking a multi-faceted expansion. The president said that going global was Alibaba’s primary goal, now reaching some two billion consumers through its online platforms.

In addition, Alibaba plans to invest 10 billion yuan within three to five years to build facilities in rural areas of China to tap rising demand.

"Today, China has 632 million internet users, but 700 million people still have no access. The latter provides a huge market potential for Alibaba to explore," Jin remarked.

In first half of 2014, Alibaba’s total sales volume reached $151 billion. Its trading volume in the second quarter was up 45% year on year.

In 2013, Alibaba reported a gross merchandise volume of $248 billion on its three major platforms that exceeded the combined volume of eBay and Amazon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

senheiser said:


> *Alibaba Group to Surpass Walmart Sales Volume in Two Years: President*
> 
> View attachment 141547
> 
> Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba said the volume of its online sales would exceed the global sales of retail company Walmart in two years
> 
> © East News/Imaginechina
> 14:13 01/11/2014
> 
> 
> 
> MOSCOW, November 1 (RIA Novosti) - Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba said the volume of its online sales would exceed the global sales of retail company Walmart in two years, Business Insider reports.
> 
> "Within two years, Alibaba's online retail volume will exceed the sales of Walmart," Xinhua news agency quoted Alibaba’s president Jin Jianhang as saying at a summit in east China's Hangzhou city.
> 
> This step will bring the company closer to the target set by its founder Jack Ma a decade ago. He told partners that Alibaba aimed to be among the world’s top 10 e-commerce websites.
> 
> "Our market value is very close to being among those of the world's top 10 companies," Jin said.
> 
> According to Jin, Alibaba’s business model is plans to cover various aspects of e-commerce, internet financing, smart logistics and big data platforms. The company has completed 20% of the model so far, and it will take 10 more years to finalize the process.
> 
> After its record IPO in the US, the e-commerce giant is seeking a multi-faceted expansion. The president said that going global was Alibaba’s primary goal, now reaching some two billion consumers through its online platforms.
> 
> In addition, Alibaba plans to invest 10 billion yuan within three to five years to build facilities in rural areas of China to tap rising demand.
> 
> "Today, China has 632 million internet users, but 700 million people still have no access. The latter provides a huge market potential for Alibaba to explore," Jin remarked.
> 
> In first half of 2014, Alibaba’s total sales volume reached $151 billion. Its trading volume in the second quarter was up 45% year on year.
> 
> In 2013, Alibaba reported a gross merchandise volume of $248 billion on its three major platforms that exceeded the combined volume of eBay and Amazon.



[The original post by Martin at Chinese Defence Forum] 

Alibaba's market cap passes Wal-Mart as shares hit new high | Fortune

"*Alibaba's market cap passes Wal-Mart as shares hit new high*
by Tom Huddleston, Jr.
October 28, 2014





Photo by Hong Wu—Getty Images

The Chinese e-commerce company’s shares hit a record high on Tuesday following rumors of a marriage with Apple Pay.
*
Wal-Mart’s status as the world’s largest retailer is on shaky ground today after a bump in Alibaba’s share price drove the Chinese e-commerce giant’s market capitalization to $251 billion, compared with roughly $246 billion for Wal-Mart.*

Alibaba’s BABA stock touched a record high in early Tuesday trading, and were lately hovering around the $100 mark, in the wake of CEO Jack Ma’s recent comments about a possible marriage between Apple’s AAPL new mobile payments system, Apple Pay, and his own company’s Alipay. (Ma made the suggestion at a tech conference on Monday and Apple CEO Tim Cook immediately voiced his approval of the idea.)

Shares of Alibaba are up more than 2% this afternoon and they have gained more than 4% since the start of the week, propelling the Chinese company’s total share value past that of Wal-Mart WMT , which reported another quarter of lackluster U.S. sales numbers in August. The U.S. retailer’s own shares, which are down around 0.5% on Tuesday, have lost more than 3% of their value since the start of the year.

Alibaba, meanwhile, is a little more than a month removed from launching its record IPO, which raised about $25 billion on September 18. The company’s shares have gained in value since that point, reaching as high as $100.50 apiece on Tuesday, and its market cap has gained more than $80 billion since the pre-IPO pricing of Alibaba shares valued them at $68."

----------

Google, Alibaba Largest Internet Firms By Market Capitalization - Investors.com

"*Google, Alibaba Are Largest Internets By Market Cap*
By BRIAN DEAGON, INVESTOR'S BUSINESS DAILY
Posted 10/29/2014
*
Google* (NASDAQ:GOOGL) has the largest market capitalization of all Internet companies, followed by China e-commerce giant *Alibaba Group* (NYSE:BABA), as represented on U.S. stock markets.

Market cap is what the market thinks a public company is worth. It's the total value of the company's outstanding common stock, not including preferred shares. The valuation fluctuates depending on stock price.

Google's market cap is near $380 billion, which puts it neck-and-neck with *Microsoft* (NASDAQ:MSFT) for No. 2 among all tech companies. No. 1 in tech, and overall, is *Apple* (NASDAQ:AAPL), near $638 billion.







Alibaba's market cap is near $244 billion.

*Facebook* (NASDAQ:FB) has the third-largest market cap among Internet companies, near $200 billion. Facebook stock was down 6% Wednesday afternoon, after the company reported Q3 earnings that had some disappointments."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*SunPower to build plant*
Source:Agencies

US-based SunPower Corp announced on Friday that it is cooperating with several Chinese companies to develop at least three gigawatts of photovoltaic (PV) power plants in Southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The power plants will be developed and owned by a joint venture the company set up with Tianjin Zhonghuan Semiconductor Co, Sichuan Development Holding Co, Leshan Electric Power Co, and Tianjin Tsinlien Investment Holding Co. 

The power plants are expected to be built primarily with high-efficiency, low-concentration photovoltaic (LCPV) technology, the company said on its website.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

Beijing Hosts Biggest Pool of Non-U.S. Big Software Firms - Bloomberg

Beijing Hosts Biggest Pool of Non-U.S. Big Software Firms
By Lulu Yilun Chen 2014-10-27T07:13:04Z

Beijing is home to the most new software companies created outside the U.S. since 2003 and valued at more than $1 billion, Atomico, a venture capital investor, said on its website.

The Chinese capital is the base for 17 of the companies, including Internet security provider Qihoo 360 Technology Co. (QIHU), said Atomico, led by Skype co-founder Niklas Zennstrom. Northern California’s Silicon Valley area has the largest pool of big software companies, with the region accounting for 39 percent of all large software firms worldwide.

Beijing, including the Zhongguancun district that has been called China’s Silicon Valley, is benefiting from a concentration of software developers that are helping the economy reduce its reliance on manufacturing. The city also hosts the most new software developers to start in the business since 2003, according to Atomic, a sign of the capital’s power as a magnet for the growing global industry.

“Beijing has a large talent pool,” said J.P Gan, a Shanghai-based partner at Qiming Venture Partners, which manages four funds with more than $1.1 billion in assets. “The vibe for startups is also good -- lots of gatherings, meetings, good for brainstorming and very convenient.”

Weibo Corp. (WB), China’s biggest microblog service, JD.com Inc. (JD) and Cheetah Mobile Inc. (CMCM), all of which went public in the U.S. this year, are based in Beijing.

The spread of the Internet, cloud computing and open-source software have removed many of the traditional barriers to competing with Silicon Valley, Atomico said.
Consumer Focus

Silicon Valley had 52 companies valued at $1 billion created since 2003, followed by Beijing, New York, Stockholm and Los Angeles, according to Atomico. The data includes companies providing enterprise software, e-commerce, social communications and gaming.

“Silicon Valley is of course the preeminent single location, with 52 companies. But it is far from being the only game in town,” Atomico said in the report.

Consumer-focused companies accounted for all of the 26 Chinese companies valued at more than $1 billion compared with 52 percent in the U.S. and 82 percent in Europe, Atomico said.

About half of the companies on the list have had a “significant liquidity event,” including 40 that held initial public offerings and 23 were involved in mergers and acquisitions, Atomico.

JD.com raised $1.78 billion in a May IPO, the same month that Cheetah Mobile had its $168 million offering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000

TaiShang said:


> [The original post by Martin at Chinese Defence Forum]
> 
> Alibaba's market cap passes Wal-Mart as shares hit new high | Fortune
> 
> "*Alibaba's market cap passes Wal-Mart as shares hit new high*
> by Tom Huddleston, Jr.
> October 28, 2014
> 
> View attachment 142823
> 
> Photo by Hong Wu—Getty Images
> 
> The Chinese e-commerce company’s shares hit a record high on Tuesday following rumors of a marriage with Apple Pay.
> *
> Wal-Mart’s status as the world’s largest retailer is on shaky ground today after a bump in Alibaba’s share price drove the Chinese e-commerce giant’s market capitalization to $251 billion, compared with roughly $246 billion for Wal-Mart.*
> 
> Alibaba’s BABA stock touched a record high in early Tuesday trading, and were lately hovering around the $100 mark, in the wake of CEO Jack Ma’s recent comments about a possible marriage between Apple’s AAPL new mobile payments system, Apple Pay, and his own company’s Alipay. (Ma made the suggestion at a tech conference on Monday and Apple CEO Tim Cook immediately voiced his approval of the idea.)
> 
> Shares of Alibaba are up more than 2% this afternoon and they have gained more than 4% since the start of the week, propelling the Chinese company’s total share value past that of Wal-Mart WMT , which reported another quarter of lackluster U.S. sales numbers in August. The U.S. retailer’s own shares, which are down around 0.5% on Tuesday, have lost more than 3% of their value since the start of the year.
> 
> Alibaba, meanwhile, is a little more than a month removed from launching its record IPO, which raised about $25 billion on September 18. The company’s shares have gained in value since that point, reaching as high as $100.50 apiece on Tuesday, and its market cap has gained more than $80 billion since the pre-IPO pricing of Alibaba shares valued them at $68."
> 
> ----------
> 
> Google, Alibaba Largest Internet Firms By Market Capitalization - Investors.com
> 
> "*Google, Alibaba Are Largest Internets By Market Cap*
> By BRIAN DEAGON, INVESTOR'S BUSINESS DAILY
> Posted 10/29/2014
> *
> Google* (NASDAQ:GOOGL) has the largest market capitalization of all Internet companies, followed by China e-commerce giant *Alibaba Group* (NYSE:BABA), as represented on U.S. stock markets.
> 
> Market cap is what the market thinks a public company is worth. It's the total value of the company's outstanding common stock, not including preferred shares. The valuation fluctuates depending on stock price.
> 
> Google's market cap is near $380 billion, which puts it neck-and-neck with *Microsoft* (NASDAQ:MSFT) for No. 2 among all tech companies. No. 1 in tech, and overall, is *Apple* (NASDAQ:AAPL), near $638 billion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142824
> 
> 
> Alibaba's market cap is near $244 billion.
> 
> *Facebook* (NASDAQ:FB) has the third-largest market cap among Internet companies, near $200 billion. Facebook stock was down 6% Wednesday afternoon, after the company reported Q3 earnings that had some disappointments."




Wow... This alibaba is a giant beast.
But Apple is in another league altogether.


----------



## Keel

*What Does Alipay Gain From Apple Pay Deal?*
November 3, 2014 








Alibaba Group's chairman Jack Ma and Apple's chief executive officer Tim Cook jointly announced last week that Alibaba and Apple will work together on payment services.

Apple Pay plans to enter the Chinese market via Alipay and become a payment method for Chinese Apple users. But more importantly, Apple will help Alipay to expand into the international market.

In the future, major U.S. department stores like Kohls, Macys and Dillards will be able to support payment via Alipay. In addition, those three department store companies will become the import partners of Alibaba to provide products to Chinese consumers through channels on Alibaba.

Ma revealed during the announcement that imports of goods will be an important part of Alibaba's overseas strategy and China can import a lot of things from America.

In mid-October, Alibaba announced a strategic deal with Costco. With the cooperation, Costco will open a flagship store on Tmall.com, Alibaba's B2C e-commerce site, and provide Chinese consumers with food and health products.

Financial terms of the Apple and Alibaba deal were not released.

http://www.alibaba.com
http://www.apple.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Yunda sets up German center*
Source:Agencies-Global Times 

Shanghai-based express delivery company Yunda announced Wednesday it has set up another overseas transshipment center in Germany in a bid to further meet the increasing online trading needs between China and the EU.

Yunda has already set up similar delivery and logistics service centers in Los Angeles and Seattle in the US this June.

The EU is the second-largest destination for China's e-commerce exports in 2013, accounting for 15.3 percent of the total exports generated through China's e-commerce platforms, while the US is the largest with a share of 16.6 percent, according to a report by Beijing-based market research firm Analysys International issued in August. 

In 2013, the international e-commerce trading volume stood at 2.7 trillion yuan ($441.6 billion), up 28.8 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's start-ups surge amid administration streamlining *

The number of newly registered companies has continued to climb since the government took steps to streamline the process in March.

*About 2.5 million new companies were registered during the March-October period, an increase of 56.2 percent from the same period last year, data from the State Administration for Industry and Commerce showed Thursday.

The registered capital of these new companies totaled 12.97 trillion yuan (2.1 trillion U.S. dollars), up 90.21 percent year on year.*

China lifted restrictions on minimum registered capital on March 1, a move aimed at encouraging start-ups and energizing the economy.

By the end of October, there were 67.48 million registered market entities in China, with registered capital totaling 129.97 trillion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Here is a startup which is worth 40-50 billion USD and set to make 1 billion USD profit this year 

*China’s Xiaomi makes big profit from cheap smartphones*

THE AUSTRALIAN

NOVEMBER 07, 2014 12:00AM

*CHINESE smartphone maker Xiaomi, which was founded just four years ago, is already among the world’s largest smartphone makers.*

Now *a confidential document viewed by The Wall Street Journal shows that Xiaomi’s net profit nearly doubled last year, making it a lucrative business in an industry where most players selling cheap handsets struggle to break even.*

Xiaomi, which a few months ago surpassed Samsung as the biggest smartphone vendor in China by shipments, presented the document to banks in its recent pitch to raise $US1 billion ($1.16bn) in loans for overseas expansion or acquisition.

*A table in the document showed that Xiaomi’s net profit last year rose 84 per cent to 3.46 billion yuan ($660m) from 1.88 billion yuan in 2012. Its revenue more than doubled to 27 billion yuan. Another table included a forecast of a 75 per cent net profit increase this year*. A Xiaomi spokeswoman declined to comment.

Xiaomi’s rapid growth and strong earnings are also part of broader changes in the smartphone market where Chinese players are greatly increasing their presence, challenging the dominance of Samsung and Apple.

Over the past year, some of China’s top smartphone vendors, such as Lenovo and Huawei, have been expanding overseas, posing a threat to Samsung in Asia, Latin America and other emerging markets.

Xiaomi’s cheapest phone, the Redmi 1S, starts at 699 yuan, and its latest flagship model, the Mi4, starts at 1999 yuan.

A possible explanation for Xiaomi’s ability to squeeze out so much profit while selling affordable phones is its inexpensive but efficient marketing tactics.

While established competitors spend heavily on TV commercials and other traditional forms of advertising, Xiaomi’s marketing has centred on social media and internet forums where many users post comments, complaints and requests.

In China, Xiaomi has expanded rapidly over the past few years by selling its phones online, relying on word of mouth among China’s more than 600 million internet users.

According to the document, Xiaomi spent 876 million yuan, or 3.2 per cent of its revenue, on sales and marketing expenses last year. Its spending in 2012 was 416 million yuan, or 3.9 per cent of its revenue.

Even though the company sells smartphone applications, other software and services, 94 per cent of its revenue came from handset sales last year, according to the document.

“Xiaomi has done a great job of growing smartphone shipments and profits simultaneously,” said Strategy Analytics analyst Neil Mawston.

As competition intensifies at home, Xiaomi has expanded overseas in Asian emerging markets such as India. Xiaomi is currently seeking another round of equity fundraising. In August 2013, Xiaomi said it raised a fourth round of funding that valued the firm at $US10bn, more than double its June 2012 valuation of $US4bn.

Xiaomi — pronounced “sheow-me” — was founded in 2010 by Lei Jun, an entrepreneur who has been compared by Chinese media to Steve Jobs. Just a year into its existence, the company was already successful in creating a buzz around its products, starting with its social networking app called MiTalk, which attracted seven million users in two months.

When Xiaomi launched its first smartphone, the Mi1, in late 2011, the first batch of shipments — 100,000 units — sold out in less than three hours. Xiaomi also runs its own mobile-app store, called the Mi Market, and offers a host of smartphone services such as games, social networking and cloud storage.

Xiaomi’s share of the global smartphone market rose to 5.3 per cent in the third quarter, making it the third-largest smartphone maker after Samsung and Apple, according to a market-research firm IDC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's largest uranium mine reports more deposit*

(Xinhua) 18:39, November 06, 2014

BEIJING, Nov. 6-- Chinese geologists have found more uranium deposits in China's largest uranium mine, Xinhua learned on Thursday.

Geological exploration around the western areas of the Daying uranium mine, located in Erdos City in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, had been ongoing for more than six months this year, said Cheng Liwei, director of the China Central Geological Survey Fund Management Center.

The belt of uranium at the Daying mine is now thought to be 20 kilometers longer than originally estimated, making the mine the 14th largest in the world, said Cheng.

"Compared with a preliminary survey in 2012, this new discovery represents a uranium deposit increase of about 60 percent," Cheng said.

Uranium is the only commercially available fuel source for nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Here is a startup which is worth 40-50 billion USD and set to make 1 billion USD profit this year
> 
> *China’s Xiaomi makes big profit from cheap smartphones*
> 
> THE AUSTRALIAN
> 
> NOVEMBER 07, 2014 12:00AM
> 
> *CHINESE smartphone maker Xiaomi, which was founded just four years ago, is already among the world’s largest smartphone makers.*
> 
> Now *a confidential document viewed by The Wall Street Journal shows that Xiaomi’s net profit nearly doubled last year, making it a lucrative business in an industry where most players selling cheap handsets struggle to break even.*
> 
> Xiaomi, which a few months ago surpassed Samsung as the biggest smartphone vendor in China by shipments, presented the document to banks in its recent pitch to raise $US1 billion ($1.16bn) in loans for overseas expansion or acquisition.
> 
> *A table in the document showed that Xiaomi’s net profit last year rose 84 per cent to 3.46 billion yuan ($660m) from 1.88 billion yuan in 2012. Its revenue more than doubled to 27 billion yuan. Another table included a forecast of a 75 per cent net profit increase this year*. A Xiaomi spokeswoman declined to comment.
> 
> Xiaomi’s rapid growth and strong earnings are also part of broader changes in the smartphone market where Chinese players are greatly increasing their presence, challenging the dominance of Samsung and Apple.
> 
> Over the past year, some of China’s top smartphone vendors, such as Lenovo and Huawei, have been expanding overseas, posing a threat to Samsung in Asia, Latin America and other emerging markets.
> 
> Xiaomi’s cheapest phone, the Redmi 1S, starts at 699 yuan, and its latest flagship model, the Mi4, starts at 1999 yuan.
> 
> A possible explanation for Xiaomi’s ability to squeeze out so much profit while selling affordable phones is its inexpensive but efficient marketing tactics.
> 
> While established competitors spend heavily on TV commercials and other traditional forms of advertising, Xiaomi’s marketing has centred on social media and internet forums where many users post comments, complaints and requests.
> 
> In China, Xiaomi has expanded rapidly over the past few years by selling its phones online, relying on word of mouth among China’s more than 600 million internet users.
> 
> According to the document, Xiaomi spent 876 million yuan, or 3.2 per cent of its revenue, on sales and marketing expenses last year. Its spending in 2012 was 416 million yuan, or 3.9 per cent of its revenue.
> 
> Even though the company sells smartphone applications, other software and services, 94 per cent of its revenue came from handset sales last year, according to the document.
> 
> “Xiaomi has done a great job of growing smartphone shipments and profits simultaneously,” said Strategy Analytics analyst Neil Mawston.
> 
> As competition intensifies at home, Xiaomi has expanded overseas in Asian emerging markets such as India. Xiaomi is currently seeking another round of equity fundraising. In August 2013, Xiaomi said it raised a fourth round of funding that valued the firm at $US10bn, more than double its June 2012 valuation of $US4bn.
> 
> Xiaomi — pronounced “sheow-me” — was founded in 2010 by Lei Jun, an entrepreneur who has been compared by Chinese media to Steve Jobs. Just a year into its existence, the company was already successful in creating a buzz around its products, starting with its social networking app called MiTalk, which attracted seven million users in two months.
> 
> When Xiaomi launched its first smartphone, the Mi1, in late 2011, the first batch of shipments — 100,000 units — sold out in less than three hours. Xiaomi also runs its own mobile-app store, called the Mi Market, and offers a host of smartphone services such as games, social networking and cloud storage.
> 
> Xiaomi’s share of the global smartphone market rose to 5.3 per cent in the third quarter, making it the third-largest smartphone maker after Samsung and Apple, according to a market-research firm IDC.



For China, it is a start-up. For many others, it is national giant. LOL. The scale of China's economy!


----------



## TaiShang

*Bank of China sole clearing bank for Shanghai-HK stock connect*

Bank of China (BOC), one of the country's big four lenders, was designated by the Hong Kong Securities Clearing Company Limited as the sole clearing bank for the Shanghai-HK stock connect, the bank said Monday in a statement.

Bank of China (Hong Kong) will be the clearing bank in Hong Kong, while the BOC Shanghai bank will serve as the clearing bank on the Chinese mainland, BOC said in the statement.

Earlier in the day, the securities watchdogs of the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong announced in a joint statement that the Shanghai-Hong Kong stock connect will start stock trading on Nov. 17.

The pilot program will enable investors in Hong Kong and the mainland to trade eligible shares listed on the other's market through local securities firms or other brokers.

The pilot program will operate between the Shanghai Stock Exchange, the Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited, China Securities Depository and Clearing Corporation Limited and Hong Kong Securities Clearing Company Limited.

According to the pilot program, Hong Kong Securities Clearing Company Limited will be allowed to open a special renminbi bank account at a mainland bank, which will be dedicated to business involving the stock connect.

China Securities Depository and Clearing Corporation Limited will also be allowed a special bank account at a Hong Kong bank to deal with business related to the stock connect.

The Shanghai-Hong Kong stock connect will enhance capital market connectivity between the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong.

It will also promote the internationalization of the Chinese currency, the renminbi (RMB), and development of Hong Kong as an offshore RMB business center, as mainland investors will be able to participate in the Hong Kong stock market using RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China spends less on imports *

Price slumps in the global commodity market continued to allow China to spend less while importing more, helping China save on enormous import bills, latest customs data showed.

In the first ten months of this year, China imported 252.6 million tonnes of crude oil, an increase of 9.2 percent from a year earlier, according to data released by the General Administration of Customs (GAC) on Saturday.

The average price of crude oil imports stood at 4,731.2 yuan (US$769) per tonne, down 2.4 percent from a year earlier.

In October alone, China imported 24.1 million tonnes of crude oil, a decrease of 12.7 percent from the previous month. But the import value in October fell by a larger margin of 16.8 percent from that in September to 17.05 billion U.S. dollars, GAC data showed.

Global commodity prices, especially crude prices, fell sharply in October, continuing a four-month run of declining prices, banking giant HSBC said in its latest report.

"Prices have fallen as a result of both strong supply and weakening demand," the HSBC report said.

HSBC indicators suggest that the IMF commodity price index is likely to have fallen by 7 percent in October, bringing the decline over the past three months to 16 percent.

The most recent fall was in large part due to lower oil prices, although there was weakness across other energy commodities and metals too, HSBC said in the report.

Customs data also showed that China's iron ore imports in the first 10 months jumped 16.5 percent from a year earlier to 778.4 million tonnes. But the import value contracted 5.3 percent year on year to 82 billion U.S. dollars.

In the first 10 months, the average price of iron ore imports tumbled 19.8 percent year-on-year to 646.9 yuan.

China has been one of the top net importers of crude oil and iron ore, which made up 11.3 percent and 5.4 percent of China's total imports in 2013 respectively.

If crude oil and iron ore prices stay at current levels for the rest of the year, China could save around 4.5 billion U.S. dollars per month compared to a year ago, according to a Merrill Lynch report.

China's coal imports reported a similar story. Coal imports contracted 7.7 percent to 243 million tonnes in the first 10 months. But the coal import value plunged 20.6 percent from a year earlier to 18.8 billion U.S. dollars.

The average price for coal imports was 475.6 per tonne, down 15.3 percent from a year ago, GAC data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*China to Set Up Maritime Arbitration Centre in Hong Kong*
Nov 11, 2014





The China Maritime Arbitration Commission (CMAC) will set up an arbitration centre in Hong Kong to provide arbitration services for international maritime disputes.

This is the first of such a centre outside the mainland, the Hong Kong government said in a release.

The Department of Justice (DoJ) welcomed the establishment of the CMAC Hong Kong Arbitration Centre (CMAC HK).

"Being the sole maritime arbitration institution in Mainland China, CMAC's presence in Hong Kong would further enhance Hong Kong's role in the resolution of maritime disputes, and thereby reinforce our position as a leading centre for international legal and dispute resolution services in the Asia Pacific region," a spokesperson from the DoJ said.

The CMAC, being a permanent arbitration institution specialising in the resolution of foreign and domestic maritime disputes, was set up in 1959 under the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. It focuses on resolving maritime, admiralty and logistics disputes as well as other contractual and non-contractual disputes through arbitration. Apart from its headquarters in Beijing, CMAC has so far only established three sub-commissions in Shanghai, Chongqing and Tianjin.

The inauguration ceremony of the CMAC HK will be held at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre on 19 November.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> "Being the sole maritime arbitration institution in Mainland China, CMAC's presence in Hong Kong would further enhance Hong Kong's role in the resolution of maritime disputes, and thereby reinforce our position as a leading centre for international legal and dispute resolution services in the Asia Pacific region," a spokesperson from the DoJ said.



Smart policy to put HK up in front. This, hopefully, makes less sour grapes there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

Apec summit: Chinese trade pact plan backed by leaders

The Chinese leader said agreement on the new free trade area was "historic"

Asia-Pacific leaders meeting in China have agreed to move towards a new free trade zone strongly backed by Beijing.

The Free Trade Area of the Asia-Pacific (FTAAP) is seen by some as a rival to a US trade pact, which excludes China.

The Apec summit near Beijing agreed to launch a study into the FTAAP.

Chinese leader Xi Jinping, who earlier urged Asia-Pacific nations to accelerate economic ties, described the endorsement of the pact as a "historic" decision.

The US is currently negotiating a separate Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), which is considered part of Washington's "pivot" towards Asia - ensuring continued US influence in the region in response to growing Chinese power.

The TPP involves 12 countries, but not China or Russia.

Mr Obama has rejected suggestions by Chinese commentators that the TPP is a way of countering Chinese influence.

In an interview with China's Xinhua state news agency, he said the US was in no way trying to contain China.
US President Barack Obama (left), Chinese President Xi Jinping (centre) and translator (right) in Beijing, 11 November 2014 President Obama (left) later had talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping at the Zong Nan Hai leaders' compound

In its final communique, Apec - the 21-nation Asia-Pacific Economic Co-operation forum - said the study into the establishment of the FTAAP would last two years.

"Currently, the global economic recovery still faces many unstable and uncertain factors," the Chinese leader said earlier.

"Facing the new situation, we should further promote regional economic integration and create a pattern of opening up that is conducive to long-term development."

Mr Obama and Mr Xi later began talks at a garden compound near Beijing's Forbidden City.

"When the US and China are able to work together effectively, the whole world benefits," Mr Obama said.
Grey line
US President Barack Obama (L) stands with Chinese President Xi Jinping as they pose for a photo as he arrives for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation The US and China pushed separate wide-reaching trade agreements at the summit
Rival pacts

Trans-Pacific Partnership

12 Pacific Rim countries

Backed by US, includes Japan, excludes China and Russia

Could account for more than a third of world economic output

Free Trade Area of the Asia-Pacific

Longer-term project, first proposed in 2004

Backed by China, includes major economies

China says would provide greater economic boost than TPP

Carrie Gracie: US-China great game
Grey line

Separately, the US and China said they had made a "breakthrough" on eliminating tariffs on their technology products.

US Trade Representative Michael Froman told reporters in Beijing that the deal could lead to the "swift conclusion" of wider talks on global cuts in technology tariffs. This could lead to a drop in the price of products such as GPS devices, semiconductors and medical equipment.

Mr Froman said the agreement in Beijing "shows how the US and China work together to both advance our bilateral economic agenda but also to support the multilateral trading system".

On the sidelines of the summit, Australian PM Tony Abbott met Russian President Vladimir Putin to discuss the downing of the Malaysia Airlines plane in eastern Ukraine in July.

Australians were among the 298 people who died on Flight MH17. Western nations say it was caused by a missile fired by pro-Russian rebels. Moscow says Ukrainian government forces were responsible.

Kremlin spokesman Dimitri Peskov said the two leaders had agreed on the need for a genuine investigation into what happened. 

BBC News - Apec summit: Chinese trade pact plan backed by leaders

-------------------------------
Looks like Beijing got what it wanted, even as US Pressures China to Kill Asia-Pacific Free Trade Agreement Talks | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> Smart policy to put HK up in front. This, hopefully, makes less sour grapes there.



Yeah, indeed
China is advancing not only in economy, science and technoloy, environmental consciousness but also in
bringing the rule of law to the fore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

Mexico to compensate winner of voided rail tender - BNamericas

Mexico to compensate winner of voided rail tender

By Business News Americas staff reporter - Tuesday, November 11, 2014

Mexico's transport ministry SCT said it will compensate the China Railway Construction Corporation-led consortium that won the Mexico City-Querétaro high speed passenger train tender, which was voided last week.

International news agencies reported this week that the Chinese government and CRCC are exploring legal options following the decision by President Enrique Peña Nieto's administration to cancel the tender process after the SCT awarded it on November 3.
logo-bna E-mail Start a Free Trial

The CRCC-led group, which also includes four Mexican companies – Constructora y Edificadora Gia, Prodemex, GHP Infraestructura Mexicana and Constructora Teya – was the sole bidder with a 50.8bn-peso (US$3.75bn) offer.

"In accordance with the public works and related services law, when a tender is canceled after being awarded, we will look at the costs incurred in the presentation [of the bid] and will negotiate the damages that all of this may have meant," SCT general director for rail and multimodal transport, Pablo Suárez Coello, was quoted as saying by Milenio newspaper.

The SCT previously said the tender – which was canceled after local media raised concerns about possible conflicts of interest involving the group's Mexican companies – will be relaunched "with the goal of providing more time and facilitating the involvement of a higher number of train manufacturers."

The high speed train will cover 210km between the Buenavista station in Mexico City and downtown Querétaro city, reaching speeds of up to 300km/hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

FDI into China rises 1.3% in October | The BRICS Post


Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland rose 1.3 per cent in October from a year earlier, standing at $8.53 billion, China’s Ministry of Commerce said on Tuesday.

*For the first 10 months, FDI into China from Japan fell 42.9 per cent. On Monday, weak economic data posted by the government showed Japan fell into recession in the third quarter.*

*FDI from the United States into China also fell 23.8 per cent from a year earlier. Meanwhile, FDI from South Korea and Britain increased 26.4 per cent and 32.4 per cent, respectively.*

The growth rate was lower than the 1.9 per cent growth in September, after a 14 per cent slump seen in August.

For the first ten months, FDI into China, which excludes investment in the financial sector, totaled $95.88 billion, down 1.2 per cent from the same period last year, with the decline pace narrowing from the 1.4 per cent registered in the first nine months, the ministry said.

The service sector attracted $53.12 billion, 6.6 per cent higher compared with the same ten months in 2013.

Growth of FDI into the manufacturing sector in the January-October period declined 15.1 per cent year on year to $32.52 billion, the Commerce Ministry said.

For the first nine months, China’s GDP rose 7.4 per cent year on year to reach 42 trillion yuan ($6.84 trillion).

Gerry Rice, spokesperson of the International Monetary Fund (IMF), said in September this year the IMF has “recommended the (Chinese) authorities could accept a range of 6. 5 to 7 per cent for growth target in 2015.”

Earlier this year, China has rejected a World Bank report that suggests it might pass the United States this year to become the biggest economy measured by its currency’s purchasing power.

“Even when the Chinese economy is finally coronated as No.1, all that GDP will be spread pretty thin around more than a billion people. On a per-capita basis, China is still No.99 in the world. In any case, China will be the world’s largest economy sooner or later, but do ordinary Chinese people really care? At the end of the day, it is the yuan in their pocket that really matters,” said an editorial in China’s state-run _Xinhua_ in September.

“This does not change China’s status as a middle-income, developing country. More importantly, China remains dogged by a host of problems: overcapacity, financial risk, lukewarm manufacturing, lack of global brands and innovative capabilities,” it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

China lays out vision for Web governance

China lays out vision for Web governance
Global Times | November 20, 2014 00:23
By Catherine Wong Tsoi-lai 

President Xi Jinping called on the world to step up Internet governance in a congratulatory message sent to the opening of China's first World Internet Conference, seen by experts as presenting China's vision for future Internet development amid the nation's rising global influence over cyberspace.

"China is ready to work with other countries to deepen international cooperation, respect sovereignty on the Internet, uphold cybersecurity, and jointly build a cyberspace of peace, security, openness and cooperation, as well as an international Internet governance system [based on] multilateralism, democracy and transparency," said Xi in the congratulatory letter sent to the three-day World Internet Conference, which opened Wednesday in Wuzhen, Zhejiang Province, reported the Xinhua News Agency.

Centering on the theme of "An Interconnected World Shared and Governed by All," the conference is covering topics that include global Internet governance, mobile Internet, cross-border e-commerce, cybersecurity and combating terrorism on the Internet.

Internet specialists commented that the conference and Xi's statement show China's commitment to strengthening Internet governance as it becomes an Internet superpower.

"The Internet has evolved from a virtual space to an integral part of Chinese society. [The conference and Xi's message] show that the Chinese government has placed higher priority on managing the Internet, as China is becoming an Internet superpower, with a huge number of Web users and the global influence of Chinese Internet companies like Alibaba," Wei Wuhui, an Internet and new media expert with Shanghai Jiao Tong University, told the Global Times.

Official statistics show that China currently has 632 million Internet users, including 527 million who access the Web from mobile devices. The total number could rise to 850 million by 2015.

more from the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

The most shocking aspect of the new 2014 IC Insights' semiconductor leaders (see table below) is that GlobalFoundries dropped out of the Top 20 list.

Intel remains the world leader at x86 CISC microprocessors. Sales still hover at $50 billion.
Samsung retains its stronghold in DRAM memory chips.
Taiwan's TSMC continues to chalk up double-digit gains in worldwide foundry market-share growth. TSMC remains the world leader at manufacturing RISC-based ARM chips. At this rate, TSMC could catch Intel in revenue in about five years. TSMC's net income of US$8 billion this year is approaching Intel's net income of US$9.6 billion for last year.

If you're curious, Freescale used to be the semiconductor division of Motorola.
Taiwan's UMC has reclaimed its former position as the world #2 in the foundry business. UMC will slip back into #3 as GlobalFoundries buys IBM's chip manufacturing business.
----------

Top 20 Global Semiconductor Sales Ranking for 2014 | PCBDESIGN007

"*Top 20 Global Semiconductor Sales Ranking for 2014*
Friday, November 07, 2014 | IC Insights

Later this month, IC Insights’ November Update to The 2014 McClean Report will show a forecast ranking of the 2014 top 25 semiconductor suppliers with the companies’ sales broken down on a quarterly basis. A preview of the forecast for the top 20 companies’ total 2014 sales results is presented in Figure 1. The top 20 worldwide semiconductor (IC and O S D-optoelectronic, sensor, and discrete) sales ranking for 2014 includes eight suppliers headquartered in the U.S., three in Japan, three in Europe, three in Taiwan, two in South Korea, and one in Singapore, a relatively broad representation of geographic regions.

This year’s top-20 ranking includes two pure-play foundries (TSMC and UMC) and six fabless companies. Pure-play IC foundry GlobalFoundries is forecast to be replaced in this year’s top 20 ranking by fabless IC supplier Nvidia. It is interesting to note that the top four semiconductor suppliers all have different business models. Intel is essentially a pure-play IDM, Samsung a vertically integrated IC supplier, TSMC a pure-play foundry, and Qualcomm a fabless company.

IC foundries are included in the top 20 ranking because IC Insights has always viewed the ranking as a top supplier list, not as a marketshare ranking, and realizes that in some cases semiconductor sales are double counted. With many of our clients being vendors to the semiconductor industry (supplying equipment, chemicals, gases, etc.), excluding large IC manufacturers like the foundries would leave significant “holes” in the list of top semiconductor suppliers. Foundries and fabless companies are clearly identified in Figure 1. In the April Update to The McClean Report, marketshare rankings of IC suppliers by product type were presented and foundries were excluded from these listings.

As shown, it is expected to require total semiconductor sales of over $4.2 billion to make the 2014 top 20 ranking. In total, the top 20 semiconductor companies’ sales are forecast to increase by 9% this year as compared to 2013. However, when excluding the two pure-play foundries (TSMC and UMC) from the ranking, the top “18” semiconductor companies’ sales are forecast to increase by 8% this year, the same rate as IC Insights’ current forecast for total 2014 worldwide semiconductor market growth.







Outside the top six spots, there are numerous changes expected within the 2014 top-20 semiconductor supplier ranking. In fact, of the 14 companies ranked 7th through 20th, 10 of them are forecast to change positions in 2014 as compared with 2013 (with NXP expected to jump up two spots)."

Link to IC Insights: Nine of the Top 20 Semiconductor Suppliers are Forecast to Register Double-Digit Growth in 2014! | IC Insights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China commits $45.6 bln for economic corridor with Pakistan*

*Pakistan sees the latest round of Chinese investments as key to its efforts to solve power shortages that have crippled its economy. *

*World Bulletin/News Desk
21 November 2014 Friday*

The Chinese government and banks will finance Chinese companies to build $45.6 billion worth of energy and infrastructure projects in Pakistan over the next six years, according to new details of the deal seen by Reuters on Friday.

The Chinese companies will be able to operate the projects as profit-making entities, according to the deal signed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif during a visit to China earlier this month.

At the time, officials provided few details of the projects or the financing for the deal, dubbed the China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The deal further cements ties between Pakistan and China at a time when Pakistan is nervous about waning U.S. support as troops pull out of Afghanistan.

Pakistan and China, both nuclear-armed nations, consider each other close friends. Their ties are underpinned by common wariness of India and a desire to hedge against U.S. influence in South Asia.

Documents seen by Reuters show that China has promised to invest around $33.8 billion in various energy projects and $11.8 billion in infrastructure projects.

Two members of Pakistan's planning commission, the focal ministry for the CPEC, and a senior official at the ministry of water and power shared the details of the projects.

The deal says the Chinese government and banks, including China Development Bank, and the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Ltd (ICBC), one of China's 'Big Four' state-owned commercial banks, will loan funds to Chinese companies, who will invest in the projects as commercial ventures.

"Pakistan will not be taking on any more debt through these projects," said Pakistan's minister for water and power Khawaja Asif.

Major Chinese companies investing in Pakistan's energy sector will include China's Three Gorges Corp, which built the world's biggest hydro power scheme, and China Power International Development Ltd.

Sharif signed more than 20 agreements during his trip to China earlier this month, including $622 million for projects related to the deepwater, strategically important Gwadar port, which China is developing.

The port is close to the Strait of Hormuz, a key oil shipping lane. It could open up an energy and trade corridor from the Gulf across Pakistan to western China that could be used by the Chinese Navy - potentially upsetting rival India.

Pakistan sees the latest round of Chinese investments as key to its efforts to solve power shortages that have crippled its economy.

Blackouts lasting more than half a day in some areas have sparked violent protests and undermined an economy already beset by high unemployment, widespread poverty, crime and sectarian and insurgent violence.

Under the CPEC agreement, $15.5 billion worth of coal, wind, solar and hydro energy projects will come online by 2017 and add 10,400 megawatts of energy to the national grid, officials said.

An additional 6,120 megawatts will be added to the national grid at a cost of $18.2 billion by 2021.

"In total we will add 16,000 MW of electricity through coal, wind, solar and hydel plants in the next seven years and reduce power shortage by 4,000 to 7,000 megawatts," said Asif.

"This will take care of a growing demand for power by a growing economy."

The CPEC deal also includes $5.9 billion for road projects and $3.7 billion for railway projects, all to be developed by 2017. A $44 million optical fibre cable between China and Pakistan is due to be built.


----------



## Edison Chen

*Interest rate cuts tackle financing costs*


BEIJING -- The People's Bank of China (PBOC), China's central bank, announced on Friday the first interest rate cuts in more than two years.

"The purpose of cutting the deposit and lending rate is to bring actual interest rates back to a proper level and lower the financing costs facing many enterprises," said a PBOC statement after the rate cut was announced.

China's economy is still under pressure, problematic for businesses, especially smaller ones. "Tackling high financing burdens is especially important in stabilizing growth, creating jobs, and benefiting consumers," the statement said. The adjustment should provide a neutral and reasonable monetary environment for sustainable economic development.

"China has done a lot to address corporate financing difficulties this year, such as cutting the reserve requirement ratio for certain banks, but cutting interest rates is the most direct way to bring down costs," said Wang Jun of the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

UBS chief China economist Wang Tao said in a research note that the cut is an important step toward lowering of real borrowing costs.

The central bank insists that the cuts are not a shift away from "prudent monetary policy", and the adjustment was a "neutral operation"; mere fine-tuning of monetary policy in line with changes in the real economy, which is still growing at a healthy rate. With industrial upgrades underway, the PBOC reckons growth is now more reliant on innovation than investment and "there is no need for strong stimulus."

Jin Zhongxia, director of the PBOC research institute also calls the rate cut "neutral".

"If the rates were not lowered with the economy under pressure, then one could argue that monetary policy is too tight," Jin said.

The cuts came as GDP expanded 7.3 percent year on year in Q3, compared with 7.5 percent in Q2 and 7.4 percent in Q1. Q3 growth was the slowest since Q1, 2009.

Wang Jun said that low consumer prices also provided room for the cuts. The consumer price index, a main gauge of inflation, grew 1.6 percent year on year in October, the lowest for more than four years.

The cuts, which took effect on Saturday, mean that the one-year deposit rate stands at 2.75 percent, while the one-year lending rate is at 5.6 percent.

Zhao Qingming, chief analyst of CFFEX Institute for Financial Derivatives, said that the asymmetric cut narrowed banks' profit margins, which could be interpreted as an attempt to shift part of the banks' profits to enterprises.

"The profits of banks are much higher than average profits in the real economy. In the perspective of China's long-term economic development,banks must portion part of their profits to the real economy and find new ways of generating profits," Zhao said.

Wang Tao argues that although the cut will hurt banks' net interest margin, it could benefit them by strengthening borrowers' balance sheets and reducing the risk of bad loans.

"The main effects of today's rate cut will be to reduce the debt servicing burden and improve corporate cash flow and balance sheets. This should help slow the pace of non-performing loan formation and reduce overall financial risk," Wang said.

She added that the biggest near-term beneficiary group will be mortgage borrowers, as mortgage rates will be reduced in tandem with the benchmark lending rate, helping to support property demand.

Interest rate cuts tackle financing costs - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

央行降息最强解读，没有之一_热点聚焦_中国贸易金融网

央行周五晚间突然宣布降息。机构们、经济学家们纷纷对此次降息给出了自己的观点，大伙纷纷表示在意料之中，干得漂亮，并且好戏在后头。为大家搜罗了些他们的观点，仅供参考。

　　*央行官方：中性操作，取向不变*

　　此次利率调整仍属于中性操作，并不代表货币政策取向发生变化。当前我国经济运行保持在合理区间，物价涨幅总体呈回落态势，中央银行需要根据经济基本面的运行态势，灵活运用利率工具进行微调，保持适当的实际利率水平。这是坚持和完善正常利率调整机制的应有之义，也是提高稳健货币政策针对性和有效性的要求。总体看，我国宏观经济仍保持中高速增长，物价涨幅回落，经济结构不断优化升级，经济增长正从要素、投资趋动转向创新驱动。因此不需要对经济采取强刺激措施，稳健货币政策取向不会改变。

　　*马骏*（人民银行研究局首席经济学家）*：此次降息不代表货币政策转向*

　　此次降低基准利率并不代表货币政策的转向。我在上面提到了实际利率由于物价涨幅趋缓而面临上行压力，因此适当降低名义利率有利于保持货币条件的稳定（实际利率是货币条件的重要组成部分）。从这个意义上讲，这次利率调整恰恰是为了保持货币政策的连续性和稳定性。

　　*巴曙松*（国务院发展研究中心金融研究所副所长）*：央行降息降准难改住宅调整趋势*

　　针对此次降息降准，巴曙松表示，虽然央妈降息降低了购房者的月供负担，但本轮市场调整源于供过于求，住宅市场调整的趋势无法改变。

　　*郭田勇*（中央财经大学金融学院教授）*：此次降息并非大规模刺激*

　　我并不认为此次降息属于大规模刺激，而更愿将其理解为在经济下滑、通胀率很低状态下货币政策进行的适应性调整。理论上说，数量型与价格型货币政策工具具有可代替性，但在我国，由于利率尚未市场化，这一替代是有限的，央行通过数量型工具向金融体系注入流动性，只能增加货币供给而难以有效增加微观主体货币需求。因此，尽管央行前期采取定向降准及SLF、SLO、PSL等创新工具增加流动性，但未来降息仍是大概率事件。

　　*贾康*（经济学家）*：降息是“相机抉择”的微刺激调整*

　　经济下行的过程中，经历了此前几次定向将准后，央行推出全面降息措施，是“相机抉择”下的微刺激调整。“并不能理解为强刺激，放松银根并配套利率浮动的改革，总体对宏观经济向好是有必要的，利率市场化也是导向内容”。对于财政的影响，资金投放将增加。

　　*连平*（交通银行首席经济学家）*：不会形成降息通道*

　　央行降准时机比较合适，当前经济下行压力较大，降息会降低企业融资成本，尽管此次幅度不大，但对企业融资来讲仍是重要利好。但不会形成降息通道，连续降息可能性不大，但不排除还有一次降息的可能性。连平认为此次降息并没有改变稳健货币政策的基调，属于中性偏松的一边

　　*汪涛*（瑞银经济学家）*：降息是是绝对正确的行动*

　　中国央行下调利率是绝对正确的行动。随着经济增速和通胀放缓，实质利率已经大幅攀升，这有损企业的现金流和资产负债表，并可能导致不良贷款增加。由于房贷利率将随基准利率一道下降，短期内从降息中获益最大的将是房贷借款人、从而有助于支撑房地产需求。虽然非对称降息会抑制银行净息差，但降息同时可以改善借款人资产负债表质量改善、减缓不良贷款生成速度，从而有利于银行业的基本面。

　　*管清友*（民生证券研究院执行院长）*：预计下一次降准降息不会太远*

　　宽松空间打开，预计下一次降准、降息不会太远，宽松一直持续到社融余额增速拐头向上，经济内生动力增强为止。无风险利率下降利好股市和房地产，也直接利好债市，但考虑到市场预期充分，效果不会太明显。当房地产销售带动经济转暖，则股强债弱。

　　*鲁政委*（兴业银行首席经济学家）*：有助于系统性下调融资成本*

　　本次降息有助于在明年初存量贷款重定价时系统性下调融资成本，特别是以贷款基准利率为定价基准的小微、三农，当然还有房地产。存款上限的提高，在为最终完全解除奠定基础，也是避免吸储困难。

　　*洪灝*（交银国际董事总经理兼首席策略师）*：中国降息令人意外*

　　中国降息令人意外，将刺激投资者热情，推动股市进一步上涨。这是利多，由于预期利率以及/或存款准备金率可能再度被下调，市场将继续走高。

　　*徐高*（光大证券首席经济学家）*：此次举措有点出人意料*

　　此次举措有点出人意料，因为政府之前一直都暗示不愿降息。中国房地产投资将显著受益于此次降息。银行利差将缩小，因为贷款利率下调，与此同时存款利率可能变动不大，因为银行已经因存款流失而苦恼。预期12月份的经济数据，包括制造业PMI将开始显示出降息的影响。

　　*姜超*（海通证券宏观债券首席分析师）*：降息周期展开，宽松有望延续*

　　从流动性的角度来看，降息周期展开，宽松有望延续：①央行宣布自11月22日起下调金融机构人民币贷款和存款基准利率，标志着降息周期的正式开始。②1年贷款基准利率下调40bp，有望大幅降低企业贷款融资成本。③1年存款利率下调25bp，但上浮上限由1.1倍扩大至1.2倍，意味着利率市场化加速推进，而存款利率基本未变，助于银行利润向实体经济的转移，降低经济风险。④预测15年GDP增速7%、CPI增1.5%，通缩是主要风险，泰勒规则下7天回购利率应在2.5%以下，判断未来仍有一次以上降息，流动性宽松有望延续。

　　*林采宜*（国泰君安高级经济学家）*：降准就要来了*

　　意料之外的降息和预期中的降准将给资本市场带来一场巨大的资金面繁荣。由于需求低迷，大量流动性没有进入实体，短期内对通胀不会构成实质性影响，但会推动资产价格上涨，尤其是股市。预计央行或许还有下一步动作，鉴于融十条将其他金融机构同业存款纳入一般性存款统计指标，估计在不久的将来央行还会推出降准措施来对冲准备金增加造成的流动性紧缩效应。

　　*滕泰*（万博兄弟资产管理公司董事长）*：中国将进入降息周期*

　　降息是正确且必要的举措。中国经济连续十几个季度的下行，物价也出现通缩的趋势，近几年，高融资成本是经济下行的一个重要原因，央行降息可以说“亡羊补牢，犹为未晚。中国将进入降息周期。降息将降低企业的融资成本，对制造业的回暖有利，而地方债的融资成本也将下降，对基建、房地产行业形成利好；同时也将极大提振消费，促进明年的经济增长。

　　*马光远*（经济评论员）*：央行降息是完全正确的*

　　很多人，包括我们很多专家学者对流动性紧张的状况视而不见，用房地产绑架货币政策，实属愚蠢。美国量宽退出终结，加息在即，国际资本流出中国在加剧，中国将迎来至少两年的钱荒，不降准，不降息，要搞死经济吗？但降息不够，还要降准。

　　*甘犁*（西南财大中国家庭金融调查与研究中心主任）*：中小微企业融资成本不会降低*

　　中小微企业的融资成本远高于基准利率，对基准利率并不敏感，融资成本也不会降低。各类理财产品及“宝宝”们存款利息也远高于3%，很难止血资金从银行存款流出。可能产生影响的房市，但其影响范围需要估算。最大的利好是股市。

　　*钟正生*（国信证券首席宏观研究员）*：全面降准概率大幅上升*

　　非对称降息传递强宽松预期的同时实质意义有限，同时会遇到来自银行相关部门的巨大阻力，我们一直认为不太可能推行。但是现在既然推出了，可能意味着经济和就业可能陷入了较大的困境，降低社会融资成本的迫切性明显上升。如果是这样那么单纯价格工具是不够的，后续一定是需要数量配合的。也就是说，无论是全面降准或者大规模流动性注入的概率都会大幅上升。另外一种可能是，如果将贷存比口径调整和非对称降息合在一起看，明年或许银行吸储的压力会相对较小，这样存款利率也可能不用一浮到顶，会有所下降，这样对于降低银行负债端成本和社会融资成本是有意义的。

　　*张仕元*（西南证券首席研究员）*：应该降，再不降不行了*

　　至少降息也呼应了市场上大家的预期。周三国务院常务会议决定的“十条”表示希望从国际上引进低成本的资金，国内的资金成本没必要保持那么高了，这种提法以前从来没有。其一主要是消费不振，尤其是地产政策松动以来，房地产市场经过短暂反弹后又出现下降，包括一些一线城市的地产销售和信贷数据都是负增长。也就是说现在老百姓认为目前总体的资金利率成本仍然是比较高，没有购房的意愿。现在整个地产去库存的压力非常大，搞不好明年经济就会失速。第二，从企业的财务成本，尽管央行持续引导利率下行，但是企业的财务成本仍然是在保持20%以上的速度增长，抑制了企业进一步拿资金的需求。整个产业产能过剩，企业没有扩大产能的需求，导致尽管央行在引导资金下行，但企业没有实际的积极性。

　　*杨红旭*（易居房地产研究院副院长）*：降息助涨房价*

　　8月9月，我曾在全国率先喊出一口号：新一轮购房季正在来临！预言大城市成交量已见底，几个月后房价就会止跌反弹！核心逻辑正是政策暖风频吹，货币政策与政府救市双轮驱动，市场只有一种可能：苏复。而10月成交量大增，印证了逻辑。今全面降息，进一步加强逻辑，一线城市必然率先反弹！

　　*任志强*（华远地产董事长）*：杨红旭降息助涨房价一说“太乐观了”。*

　　*张大伟*（中原地产首席分析师）*：房企最困难时间已过去*

　　已明显企稳升温的楼市，在再次降息的影响下难免出现暖上加暖现象。一二线城市楼市资金面将明显好转。房价再跌的可能性接近于0。三四线因为库存绝对值过高，即使信贷刺激，出现全面回暖可能性也不大。房企最困难时间已过去。

　　*申银万国：央行此次开启了降息周期*

　　降息是必要的，我们之前就反复强调存贷款利率对市场利率的制约很明显，不降息，债券利率没有下降空间，贷款利率也下不去。非对称降息意味着政府在降低融资成本方面决心很大。经济依然是后期的核心。强调目前经济最大的不确定性不是地产，是基建。在债务改革的大方向下，基建增速在短期持续回落的概率极大。经济不轻言见底。央行此次开启了降息周期，但是银行间货币市场在新的货币政策框架下重要性提升是必然。未来银行间释放流动性、降低银行间利率的趋势同样明显、利率曲线还是会保持平坦。利率品的下行空间是确定的，短期内中高等级信用品预计依然会跟随。

　　*中金公司：降息反映货币政策放松导向*

　　降息证实了我们的判断，贷款利率下降幅度高于预期，降息反映货币政策放松导向。利率调整迈出了关键的一步，利率政策将在今后更多地发挥逆周期的调节作用。降息有助于经济企稳；将降低房地产销售和投资继续大幅下行的风险，并有利企业盈利。降低实体经济融资成本，对提高企业盈利增速有利。未来政策继续放松，人民币汇率保持稳定。未来下调存款准备金率空间仍然较大。但借助人民币贬值来“稳增长”不具备操作性。后续如有进一步降息，预计不会采用非对称方式。这次降息后，明年银行盈利预计零增长或小负。

　　■本文各方观点均来自网易财经、新浪财经略作删减和整理。

I wish I had time to translate all these opinions about PBOC's interest policy recently...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*China develops first mathematical proof of Universe's origin *

*Proof that the Universe Could have Come from Nothing? - From Quarks to Quasars

"*Proof that the Universe Could have Come from Nothing?
*
The big bang is supported by a plethora of evidence. As such, the current scientific consensus is that that universe “exploded” into existence about 13.7 billion years ago. Gravitational waves, the cosmic microwave background, and the over abundance of primordial elements all add great weight to the validity of the big bang theory. However, despite all of this evidence, scientists are still left with a nagging question: What caused the big bang? Where did all of this stuff come from?





Image Credit: Chaoss/Shutterstock

Many scientists assume that the universe came from nothing, which is an idea that can only be true in light of quantum theory. Ultimately, quantum fluctuations could allow a universe to spontaneously form from nothing. However, without a mathematical proof, the idea that the universe spontaneously popped into existence has no real substance. And therein was the problem. We didn’t have the math to support the “universe from nothing” hypothesis.

This is where Dongshan He and his team from the Wuhan Institute of Physics and Mathematics (WIPM) comes in. They have managed to develop the first mathematical proof that the big bang could have been the result of quantum fluctuations. The Wheeler-Dewitt equation and the Heisenberg uncertainty principle are at the heart of this new proof.

The Wheeler-Dewitt equation is the first generation of a theory of everything. In the 1960s, John Wheeler and Brice Dewitt came up with a mathematical framework that created an unholy marriage between quantum mechanics and general relativity. The equation lays a lot of the groundwork for the idea of quantum gravity (one of the main problems we have with understanding everything about everything is that we have no model to unite gravity and quantum mechanics). The equations biggest problem is that it doesn’t include time. So it’s not grand unification, but it’s the best we have right now.

Heisenberg’s uncertainty principle, on the other hand, is more widely known. Is its simplest terms, this principle states that an observer cannot know both the location and the momentum of a quantum particle (otherwise, you’d have to violate thermodynamics). From the uncertainty principle, we see that empty space isn’t really empty. Inside the vacuum, particles are allowed to pop in and out of existence due to probabilistic quantum fluctuations (this is where the idea of the “false vacuum” came from.)

So, how does any of this help us? Dongshan explained, “We proved that, once a small true vacuum bubble is created, it has the chance to expand exponentially.”





Image Credit: National Geographic

The WIPM team describe these bubbles of true vacuum as a perfect sphere. They use this information to figure out how fast the radius of the sphere can expand. From here, they must analyze the bubble in the three possible geometries of spacetime – open, closed, or flat. Regardless, the WIPM team found that the bubble would expand to a size that would result in a big bang.

This new equation allows for some extremely interesting insights into the universe. The hypothesis explains dark energy, the energy that is causing the expansion of spacetime, as a quantity called quantum potential. Quantum potential comes out of the pilot-wave theory, which is a lesser-known interpretation of quantum mechanics (basically, a replacement or completion for quantum theory as we understand it today). Pilot-wave theory is able to reproduce all of the predictions made by current quantum theory, explains things like the Schrodinger’s cat paradox, and adds the quantity of quantum potential.

The biggest problem with the pilot wave theory is it doesn’t make predictions that are unique to the theory. All of the predictions made by pilot-wave are either identical to the more widely accepted interpretation of quantum theory, or the predictions are not testable. That is, until this new derivation from WIPM was released.

Pilot-wave has never taken off because it hasn’t been able to do anything that conventional quantum theory doesn’t already do. Since quantum potential is a key part of this new equation, it’s possible that scientists will reinvestigate the pilot-wave idea, and perhaps push our understanding of the universe one step further.

You can see the WIPM paper on arxiv.

----------

http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.1207v1.pdf
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese health food producer to acquire company in NZ*
Source:Xinhua 

Nanjing Sinolife United Co., one of the leading health food producers in China, announced plans on Sunday to buy a New Zealand company.

Shanghai Weiyi, a limited liability company 60 percent owned by Sinolife, will conduct the acquisition of the New Zealand-based Good Health Products Ltd., according to the announcement.

The deal is estimated at over 23 million New Zealand dollars (18 million US dollars).

Good Health has a substantial market share in New Zealand and Australia and has established an online sales network in Asia including China's Hong Kong, Singapore and the Republic of Korea, which is attractive to Sinolife as it is eager to expand abroad.

Sinolife board chairman, Gui Pinghu, expects both sides to gain from the deal and for it to change the traditional cooperative model between Chinese and foreign companies.

Sinolife was listed on the Hong Kong bourse in January.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grandmaster

Martian2 said:


> *China develops first mathematical proof of Universe's origin *
> 
> *Proof that the Universe Could have Come from Nothing? - From Quarks to Quasars
> 
> "*Proof that the Universe Could have Come from Nothing?
> *
> The big bang is supported by a plethora of evidence. As such, the current scientific consensus is that that universe “exploded” into existence about 13.7 billion years ago. Gravitational waves, the cosmic microwave background, and the over abundance of primordial elements all add great weight to the validity of the big bang theory. However, despite all of this evidence, scientists are still left with a nagging question: What caused the big bang? Where did all of this stuff come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Credit: Chaoss/Shutterstock
> 
> Many scientists assume that the universe came from nothing, which is an idea that can only be true in light of quantum theory. Ultimately, quantum fluctuations could allow a universe to spontaneously form from nothing. However, without a mathematical proof, the idea that the universe spontaneously popped into existence has no real substance. And therein was the problem. We didn’t have the math to support the “universe from nothing” hypothesis.
> 
> This is where Dongshan He and his team from the Wuhan Institute of Physics and Mathematics (WIPM) comes in. They have managed to develop the first mathematical proof that the big bang could have been the result of quantum fluctuations. The Wheeler-Dewitt equation and the Heisenberg uncertainty principle are at the heart of this new proof.
> 
> The Wheeler-Dewitt equation is the first generation of a theory of everything. In the 1960s, John Wheeler and Brice Dewitt came up with a mathematical framework that created an unholy marriage between quantum mechanics and general relativity. The equation lays a lot of the groundwork for the idea of quantum gravity (one of the main problems we have with understanding everything about everything is that we have no model to unite gravity and quantum mechanics). The equations biggest problem is that it doesn’t include time. So it’s not grand unification, but it’s the best we have right now.
> 
> Heisenberg’s uncertainty principle, on the other hand, is more widely known. Is its simplest terms, this principle states that an observer cannot know both the location and the momentum of a quantum particle (otherwise, you’d have to violate thermodynamics). From the uncertainty principle, we see that empty space isn’t really empty. Inside the vacuum, particles are allowed to pop in and out of existence due to probabilistic quantum fluctuations (this is where the idea of the “false vacuum” came from.)
> 
> So, how does any of this help us? Dongshan explained, “We proved that, once a small true vacuum bubble is created, it has the chance to expand exponentially.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Credit: National Geographic
> 
> The WIPM team describe these bubbles of true vacuum as a perfect sphere. They use this information to figure out how fast the radius of the sphere can expand. From here, they must analyze the bubble in the three possible geometries of spacetime – open, closed, or flat. Regardless, the WIPM team found that the bubble would expand to a size that would result in a big bang.
> 
> This new equation allows for some extremely interesting insights into the universe. The hypothesis explains dark energy, the energy that is causing the expansion of spacetime, as a quantity called quantum potential. Quantum potential comes out of the pilot-wave theory, which is a lesser-known interpretation of quantum mechanics (basically, a replacement or completion for quantum theory as we understand it today). Pilot-wave theory is able to reproduce all of the predictions made by current quantum theory, explains things like the Schrodinger’s cat paradox, and adds the quantity of quantum potential.
> 
> The biggest problem with the pilot wave theory is it doesn’t make predictions that are unique to the theory. All of the predictions made by pilot-wave are either identical to the more widely accepted interpretation of quantum theory, or the predictions are not testable. That is, until this new derivation from WIPM was released.
> 
> Pilot-wave has never taken off because it hasn’t been able to do anything that conventional quantum theory doesn’t already do. Since quantum potential is a key part of this new equation, it’s possible that scientists will reinvestigate the pilot-wave idea, and perhaps push our understanding of the universe one step further.
> 
> You can see the WIPM paper on arxiv.
> 
> ----------
> 
> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.1207v1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Buddha already saw and said about this about 2500 years ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Singapore signs deals worth $2.3 bn with Chinese province | The BRICS Post


China’s largest foreign investor Singapore has inked 15 agreements worth over 3 billion Singapore dollars ($2.3 billion) with a Chinese province on Monday.

The agreements in financial services, marine economy development, environment and education were signed at the 10th Singapore-Zhejiang Economic and Trade Council meeting held in the city-state.

Singapore’s actual investments in Zhejiang, a coastal province in eastern China, reached $322 million in the first nine months of this year, according to the Department of Commerce of Zhejiang local government. As of October, the cumulative actual investments amounted to $4.14 billion in 1,063 projects.

In the first nine months, bilateral trade increased 8.4 per cent to hit $3.79 billion.

China is Singapore’s top trading partner while Singapore is China’s largest foreign investor.

China allowed direct trading between the yuan and the Singapore dollar from last month, making it easier for Singapore companies to do business with their Chinese counterparts.

Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong met Chinese President Xi Jinping on the sidelines of the APEC Economic Leaders’ Meeting earlier this month where both leaders vowed to boost economic cooperation.

In a landmark achievement, 21 Asian nations including China and Singapore have recently signed on as founding members of a new infrastructure investment bank which would rival the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China dairy giant opens NZ factory, to spend over $400 mn 
November 25, 2014, 5:21 am*






Yili announced last Friday it will invest 2 billion yuan ($327 million) in four dairy projects in New Zealand [Xinhua]

Chinese dairy giant Yili launched its first major foreign factory in New Zealand’s South Island on Tuesday with the announcement that it will almost triple its investment in the plant by 2019.


The factory in Glenavy, South Canterbury built at a cost of 236 million NZ dollars ($185.14 million) was built by Oceania Dairy Ltd., a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Yili Industrial Group.

The factory is expected to process 220 million litres of milk generating 33,000 tonnes of milk powder this season.

Yili also confirmed it planned to invest another 400 million NZ dollars ($313.79 million) in the factory, which is already producing infant formula, over the next five years.

“The Oceania Dairy factory at Glenavy is Yili’s first major offshore investment and the company is very focused on ensuring the success of the operation,” said Yili Group executive president Zhang Jianqiu.

“As the world’s largest milk exporter, New Zealand is ideally positioned to work with China to meet the country’s escalating demand for milk,” he said.

“We expect to be handling more than 630 million liters of milk from local farm suppliers by the end of the expansion project in 2019, generating export revenues in excess of 700 million NZ dollars ($549.23 million),” Oceania Dairy chief executive Aidan Johnstone said in the statement.

Increasingly more Chinese prefer overseas dairy products as the reputation of local brands was damaged in the melamine-tainted baby formula scandal in 2008.

Yili has also signed an agreement with Lincoln University of New Zealand to focus research on how to improve nutrition and to ensure quality of dairy products.

Yili, which purchased Oceania in April last year, is listed on the Shanghai stock exchange and claims its 2013 revenue of $7.6 billion makes it the 10th largest dairy company in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

NJU develops magic detecting device just second to the U.S. | ENGLISH.JSCHINA.COM.CN

NJU develops magic detecting device just second to the U.S.
2014-11-20 16:08:00

A research team led by Lu Hai, a distinguished professor hired by the College of Electronic Science and Engineering of the Nanjing University (NJU) under the Changjiang Scholars Program, recently made breakthrough for the first time in China in developing a super-sensitive solid ultraviolet single photon detector, allowing China to become the second country to master this core technology after the United States.

The detector, based on the silicon-carbide semiconductor chip technology, can sensitively capture ultraviolet single photons, and it also broke the bottleneck of relying on super-low temperature condition in the past. Moreover, the detector with an apparent low-cost advantage is expected to be widely promoted in such civilian applications as remote detection and positioning of corona and pollution flashover on the high-voltage power transmission lines or power supply lines for high speed trains.

Postscript: The Changjiang Scholars Program is a higher education development program in China jointly established by China’s Ministry of Education and Li Ka Shing Foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Microsoft to pay $140m in back taxes: report*
_2014-11-27 _

Software giant Microsoft Corporation was in the media spotlight Wednesday as it was said to have to pay about $140 million in back taxes to Chinese authorities over involvement in potential cross-border tax evasion, as China vowed to join international efforts to fight against this problem.

"In 2012 the tax authorities of China and the US agreed to a bilateral advanced pricing agreement with regards to Microsoft's operations in China… China receives tax revenues from Microsoft consistent with the terms of the agreed advanced pricing agreement," Microsoft told the Global Times in an e-mail reply on Wednesday.

The company's reply is in response to a Reuters report published Tuesday (US time) that said Microsoft was involved in tax malpractice in China.

Chinese State media Xinhua 

News Agency had first reported on Sunday that a US multinational with a name starting with the letter "M" must pay the Chinese government a total of 840 million yuan ($137 million) in back taxes and interest, as well as additional tax of more than 100 million yuan annually in the future.

Reuters alleged that the multinational was Microsoft, saying it was the only company that matches the descriptions of the firm in question in Xinhua's report as being one of the world's top 500 companies and having established a wholly owned subsidiary in Beijing in 1995.

If confirmed, it would be the first major case of multinational corporation cross-border tax evasion in China, Reuters reported on Wednesday.

An advanced pricing agreement sets the tax treatment of methods of booking prices and sales between subsidiaries, a strategy often adopted by multinationals globally.

The State Administration of Taxation, China's top tax regulator, was not immediately available to confirm this matter when reached by the Global Times on Wednesday.

Multinational corporations often practice tax avoidance or evasion by making use of their global presence and transferring profits to countries which charge lower tax rates while allocating tax-deductible expenses and costs to those that charge higher rates, said Zhang Guangtong, vice president of School of Taxation at Central University of Finance and Economics.

"Microsoft's payment in back taxes indicates that it has acknowledged its previous tax malpractice," he told the Global Times Wednesday, noting that the bilateral advanced pricing agreement is the result of negotiations between the company and tax authorities.

Tax evasion is regarded as illegal and is usually subject to a fine, yet it is difficult to find as large corporations usually keep cross-border tax maneuvers a secret.

Given the difficulty in uncovering secret unlawful tax practices, an advanced pricing agreement sets agreed pricing terms recognized by the tax authorities, and the multinational must pay taxes accordingly.

The move is also a reflection of China's commitment to join international law enforcement to clampdown on illegal tax practices, Zhang said.

Combating tax evasion was a key objective for the G20 Leaders Summit held in Australia during November 15-16.

"Tax evasion is prevalent globally, particularly in China," Lü Junshan, a tax lawyer and a director at the Finance and Tax Law Research Society, told the Global Times on Wednesday, noting a large number of multinationals' subsidiaries in China reported low profit or even losses for many years due to such tax malpractices, resulting in heavy losses for China's tax revenues.

According to Microsoft's fiscal 2014 annual report, its overall effective tax rate was 21 percent, which is well below the US and China's standard corporate rates of 35 and 25 percent respectively, triggering skepticism of its funneling earnings through "foreign regional operations."

China's tax regulator has ramped up its efforts against tax evasion in recent years. It recovered 46.86 billion yuan worth of tax revenues in 2013 from multinationals, 100 times the amount it recouped in 2005, the People's Daily newspaper reported in October citing the tax authorities.

The tax payment is the latest setback for Microsoft in China, where it is already under an antitrust investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese company buys Cooper's share of joint venture*

A joint venture founded by China's Chengshan Group and U.S.-based Cooper Tire & Rubber Company will be wholly owned by Chengshan.

*According to the announcement by Chengshan on Thursday, the two companies have reached an agreement in which Chengshan will buy the 65 percent of shares held by Cooper in the joint venture at a price of more than 280 million U.S. dollars.*

Last year, more than 5,000 Chinese employees of the joint venture, Cooper Chengshan (Shandong) Tire Co. Ltd. in east China's Shandong Province, halted production to

vent discontent over the highly leveraged acquisition of the parent company Cooper by India-based Apollo Tyres Ltd.

Workers feared the acquisition might worsen the joint venture's financial strain and harm their interests.

The large crowd was joined by employees of factories owned by Cooper in the U.S. and Britain. The planned acquisition failed at last.

Chengshan and Cooper agreed in late January to resume production and operation of the joint venture and to give Chengshan the priority of buying Cooper's shares or selling its own in the joint venture.

According to the Chengshan's updated announcement, the new company will be named Pulin Chengshan (Shandong) Tire Co. Ltd. The transaction will be completed by the end of November.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

November 28th is the day China stock market shocks the global capital market day; a day of Chinese Shanghai and Shenzhen stock market turnover amounted to 710400000000 yuan (710.4b), about $115700000000(115.7b), passed the record a $99500000000 (99.5b) in America stock market in 2007 July 26 (about 610000000000 yuan). At the same time, China A share market value also surpassed Japan, ranking second in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeVice

^
If Chinese government don't control China stock market, the number will be much higher since a long time ago.

I don't understand why they loosen the grip recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

DeVice said:


> ^
> If Chinese government don't control China stock market, the number will be much higher since a long time ago.
> 
> I don't understand why they loosen the grip recently.


China stock market is not very healthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

I. The General Introduction of CHTF

　　Each year, CHTF is co-hosted in Shenzhen by ten ministries and commissions namely Ministry of Commerce, Ministry of Science and Technology, Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and National Development and Reform Commission etc. and Shenzhen Municipal People’s Government. Up to now, 14 CHTFs have been successfully held in succession. For each CHTF, the total exhibition area exceeded 100,000m2, the exhibitors were nearly 3,000 from more than 50 countries and the visitors surpassed 500,000. Currently, it is the largest and most influential scientific and technological fair in China and is renowned as “the No.1 Technology Show in China”.

China Hi-Tech Transfer Center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

*我国的黑科技: 我国真实版等离子光剑*

《我国真实版光剑：我国成都某公司早已全部全面的研制成功并全部全面投入装备与使用了全世界第一个1米长电弧等离子束》发布时间：2013年-09月-23日，09时：20分：08秒。
文章来源：王爽。
文章来源：《成都商报》。 

我国成都一家本小型土企业公司通过自主创新，早在2013年1月1日就早已全部全面研制成功了全世界第一条1米长电弧等离子束并全部全面的投入装备与使用——可以广泛应用于众多工业领域的基础热源——层流电弧等离子束，这种等离子束可以产生稳定、可控的热源，温度可在15000摄氏度至200摄氏度间调节。其在3D打印技术中也可以得到应用，早已在2013年1月1日就全部全面的投入在了我国成都诞生的全世界第一台的真正意义上可应用于工业的3D打印机上的全部全面的装备与使用。
成都真火科技有限公司董事长朱华和他的团队研发、制造出了世界首台200千瓦、具有完全自主知识产权的大功率层流电弧等离子体设备，作为成都本土企业，在该技术上引领了世界潮流。传统的湍流电弧等离子体射流短，形成的等离子束仅几厘米，不算一种理想的高温束状热源，而现在他们研制出的层流电弧等离子束在大气压下射流长达1米，是一种稳定的优质超高温长束热源。
在该公司的厂房,记者看到了相关设备。首先，它有一个类似于电脑服务器的电源装置，连接的另一部分就是等离子束发生器，开启电源后，通过电脑控制系统，就可以看到一条闪亮的光束从其发生器前端射出。
长约1米左右的等离子束，从发射器端口开始，温度在几万摄氏度至几百摄氏度不等。但即便是将手指放在距离光束机几厘米的位置，也不会感觉到任何温度，“这很重要，说明我们将这个基础热源做成可控制的，热量是集中分布的。”朱华说。
这种等离子束可以作为3D打印的基础热源。目前3D打印采用的热源为激光，与其相比，“层流电弧等离子束功率更好，电使用率可以达到95%。”该公司总经理李向阳说，由于3D打印的第一步就是要将材料融化，不同材料对温度要求不同，而该等离子束温度可控并稳定，且造价比激光束要低。可说是目前全球能用于3D打印的最佳热源。
*李向阳透露，目前该公司与成都一家民企在合作，预计今年年底将打造一台真正意义上的金属3D打印样机，不同于打印人像、装饰品等小部件，该设备将能够真正应用于工业。*

（《成都商报》记者：张舒。）
链接： 我国成都公司早已全部全面的研成并投入装用了世界第1个等离子束~_军备吧_百度贴吧
*我申明这是去年公开发表的，所以应该不算泄密吧。



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

A man provides private forex trading at the China-Vietnam border, May 15. (Photo/CNS)

*China has opened a currency trading center on the border with Vietnam, the first of its kind in the country that has effectively reduced rampant and illegal private foreign exchange trading there, Shanghai's China Business News reports.*

In Vietnam, it requires tens of thousands of Chinese yuan to obtain the government's approval for the establishment of a bank, the main reason behind the rampant illegal private forex trading at the border, according to the report.

Before 2009, exchanges between the two currencies had to be conducted via US dollars in local banks, contributing to the rise of "bank stalls" that provided the illegal service of direct exchanges between the Chinese yuan and the Vietnamese dong in the cross-border region.

Merchants in Dongxing in southern China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region near the border with Vietnam had to conduct currency conversions through such "bank stalls," where there could a huge difference currency exchange rates from one stall to the next, the report said.

Since there was no official exchange rate from yuan to dong, the market price was determined by local "bank stalls" and the conversion process was simple and underdeveloped.

Since China established a currency trading center on the China-Vietnam border in April though, the situation of rampant illegal private currency trading has improved significantly.

The ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) Currency Business Center, initiated by the Agricultural Bank of China in Dongxing, allows direct convertibility of yuan and dong by both individuals and companies.

China was Vietnam's largest trade partner in 2013 with its total turnover reaching US$50 billion, up 22% year-on-year, according to Vietnam customs authorities.

In 2013, Vietnam spent US$ 37 billion on imports from China, up 28.4%, while it exported US$ 13 billion worth of goods to China, up 7% year-on-year.

After it began promoting the yuan's globalization in 2009, China launched a series of programs to promote usage. These included a pilot program to expand the investment quota under its renminbi qualified foreign institutional investors (RQFII) that allows foreign investors access to stocks traded on China's mainland. They also liberalized the yuan's capital account in Shanghai's free trade zone.

The government has also launched a pilot scheme to boost the cross-border use of yuan and a scheme to connect the Shanghai stock exchange to its counterpart in Hong Kong, among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Vietnamese like RMB more than USD, that's why China is the 1st biggest foreign suppler to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

It is for the Vietnamese' benefits 
So our famous vietcongs on PDF can stop blindly bashing China for a year!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## William Hung

Disgusting.

The only type of people that will use this Chinese currency trading center are those small time merchants. These are the people that import cheap Chinese plastic junks like poisoned toys and market them as Viet products using fake labels.

I will hire some hooligan to burn down this disgusting center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

cnleio said:


> Vietnamese like RMB more than USD, that's why China is the 1st biggest foreign suppler to Vietnam.


But the question is do you like V Dong ? I personally think VND is more junk than indian rupee.



Black Flag said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> The only type of people that will use this Chinese currency trading center are those small time merchants. These are the people that import cheap Chinese plastic junks like poisoned toys and market them as Viet products using fake labels.
> 
> I will hire some hooligan to burn down this disgusting center.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## William Hung

bolo said:


> But the question is do you like V Dong ? I personally think VND is more junk than indian rupee.



I don't understand something:

You are a VietNamese but why do you always hate on your own motherland and constantly sucking up to Chinese members here? 

It's not like you have any interest in Chinese military either. You're kinda weird.


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> I don't understand something:
> 
> You are a VietNamese but why do you always hate on your own motherland and constantly sucking up to Chinese members here?
> 
> It's not like you have any interest in Chinese military either. You're kinda weird.


I am a Vietnamese?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## William Hung

bolo said:


> I am a Vietnamese?



Yea remember in that thread when a few Chinese members exposed you as a VietNamese and you almost cried? 

Stop pretending you dont remember that thread.


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> Yea remember in that thread when a few Chinese members exposed you as a VietNamese and you almost cried?
> 
> Stop pretending you dont remember that thread.


Typical vietnamese logic...or lack of.

It's ok maybe in your next life you'll reincarnate as a Chinese. For the remaining years you have left enjoy your sad life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

bolo said:


> But the question is do you like V Dong ? I personally think VND is more junk than indian rupee.E


Using V Dong to pay Vietnamese raw materials, Vietnamese using RMB to buy Made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## William Hung

bolo said:


> Typical vietnamese logic...or lack of.
> 
> It's ok maybe in your next life you'll reincarnate as a Chinese. For the remaining years you have left enjoy your sad life.



You are really in denial. In that thread, you called the Chinese people "cockroaches" and a few Chinese members caught you saying it and exposed you as a VietNamese. 

Just search for "cockroaches" and your post will come up. 

Anyway I'm off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> You are really in denial. In that thread, you called the Chinese people "cockroaches" and a few Chinese members caught you saying it and exposed you as a VietNamese.
> 
> Just search for "cockroaches" and your post will come up.
> 
> Anyway I'm off topic.


When did i deny i didn't say that? Vietnamese or indian logic strikes again....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

bolo said:


> When did i deny i didn't say that? Vietnamese or indian logic strikes again....



In the other thread you insist you can't remember that discussion. lol

anyway, Offtopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> In the other thread you insist you can't remember that discussion. lol
> 
> anyway, Offtopic.


I just could not remember it when you mention it the first time because I do not care for PDF as much as some people. You are just putting more feces in your mouth.

Off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

BEIJING - China's stock market set a new world record for daily turnover on Friday, breaking a previous high reached only two days ago, as a boom trend that started in late November continued.

Combined daily turnover of the Shanghai and Shenzhen bourses totaled 1.07 trillion yuan (175 billion US dollars) on Friday, surpassing the previous record of 914.9 billion yuan on Wednesday.

Transactions on the two exchanges reached 639.19 billion yuan and 434.85 billion yuan respectively.

The record high turnover was reached amid rising shares on the A share market. The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index closed up 1.32 percent to finish at 2,937.65 points on Friday, and the Shenzhen Component Index closed at 10,067.28 points, up 0.37 percent.

Over 60 stocks on the two bourses surged by the daily limit of 10 percent on Friday.

*Heavyweights lead rise*

The remarkable performance of Chinese shares was mainly led by formerly quiet heavyweights, such as those in the banking and oil sectors.

China's four major banks jumped on Friday. China Construction Bank soared by the 10-percent daily limit to close at 5.7 yuan per share, while the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China finished at 4.59 yuan per share, up 7.49 percent.

Two oil giants, PetroChina and Sinopec, also witnessed strong growth amid a continued drop in oil prices in the international market, with their shares closing 9.88 percent and 4.96 percent higher, respectively.

Stock brokerages were winners in the bullish market, either hitting or approaching the daily changing limit.

Other sectors with strong performance included aviation, futures and the military and weapons industry.

However, majority shares of smaller companies lagged behind. Shares of 1,951 companies declined on Friday, over 75 percent of all companies listed on the A-share market.

The ChiNext Index, tracking China's Nasdaq-style board of growth enterprises, closed 2.46 percent lower on Friday.

*Cut-triggered bull*

Analysts believe recent interest rate cuts were the trigger for the booming market.

The People's Bank of China (PBOC), China's central bank, cut rates for deposits and lending on Nov. 21 for the first time in more than two years, followed by an increase in the Shanghai Composite Index of over 15 percent so far.

Qiu Yanying, investment director of China Fortune Securities, said the cuts signalled that the central government is resolved to stimulate growth, which brightened market expectations.

The rise was also helped by heavyweights and stock brokerages, the strong growth of which lured numerous individual investors into the capital market, Qiu said.

Yang Delong, analyst with China Southern Fund, noted policy makers' determination to reduce the cost of financing also reversed market sentiments, which were weighed down lately by relatively weak economic indicators.

"Both risk-free interest rates and risk premiums stayed on a downward streak after the cuts, which contributed to a hot A share market," Yang said.

China's economy expanded by 7.3 percent in the July-Sep. period, lower than the first two quarters. But the growth rate is expected to slightly recover in the fourth quarter due to reform dividends and pro-growth measures.

China's stock markets daily turnover hits 1t yuan - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

High turnover is bad for stockmarket. It means too many speculation (hot money) churning rather than real investment. To me as a long term investor, i sell and avoid the stockmarket for months and will be my wait and see period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

*Asian Shares Advance As Shanghai Trading Volumes Hit Record*

By GREGOR STUART HUNTER
Updated Dec. 5, 2014 4:42 a.m. ET

Chinese trading volume hit a record level as the Shanghai Composite Index swung wildly before closing higher on Friday, while other Asian stock indexes made gains.

The Shanghai Composite veered between gains and losses on Friday as a recent rally survived a series of short-lived selloffs to cap a weekly gain of 9.5%. The value of shares traded in Shanghai hit a daily record of 639 billion yuan ($103.8 billion).

“Things have gone a little bit crazy in the market recently,” said Wilfred Sit, chief investment officer for Asia at Baring Asset Management, which has 36 billion euros in assets under management.

The index rose as much as 2.7% before plunging 3% in the space of 30 minutes in morning trading. The benchmark closed up 1.3% at 2,937.65.

“Looking ahead, we forecast the stock market to make more headway, but don't expect it to remain on a tear,” said Capital Economics in a research note. “If the recent signs of mania—such as the frenzied pace of new equity account openings—trigger a further substantial rally in the market, we would be surprised if it didn’t largely unwind further down the road.”

The Hang Seng China Enterprises Index, which tracks Hong Kong-listed stocks of mainland companies, rose 1% to 11,600.48, the highest level since February 2013. The broader Hang Seng Index rose 0.7% to 24,026.29.

The gains over the past month for the Chinese market, which have seen the Shanghai Composite turned from one of the region’s perennial laggards into the year’s best performer, may help lift investor confidence for the rest of the region, Mr. Sit added. “The sentiment is turning in China, I think it will uplift sentiment in Asia as a whole,” he said.

The Nikkei Stock Average reversed early losses to close up 0.2% at 17,920.45, with a six-day streak of gains putting the index at a seven-year high. The U.S. dollar, which rose above ¥120 for the first time since 2007 on Thursday, was last at ¥120.27.

Meanwhile, oil prices continued to fall after Saudi Arabia cut the price of crude sales to the U.S., sending Brent crude futures down 45 cents to $69.19 a barrel, the lowest in more than four years.

In Australia, stocks fell as resources companies declined before the release of U.S. jobs data. The S&P ASX 200 index was down 0.6% at 5,335.30. Elsewhere, South Korea’s KOSPI closed flat at 1,986.62.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/asia...0257638415083894258404580317770032914084.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

I heard it has set the record as the largest trading by volume of the world 

But yes largest doesnt mean too much for serious investors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TimeTraveller

Congratulations To China....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

This guy is happy with his make-shift "currency exchange" business and thinking " Holding RMB will get me rich hahaha! "
He has enough RMB stock on the table for a day's trade perhaps 
It wise for him to hold a strong currency.



bolo said:


> When did i deny i didn't say that? Vietnamese or indian logic strikes again....



indian logic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

bolo said:


> I am a Vietnamese?



According to the Vietnamese logic, all South Chinese are actually the brainwashed Vietnamese by the evil Han Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bolo

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to the Vietnamese logic, all South Chinese are actually the brainwashed Vietnamese by the evil Han Empire.


Yes that is why so many Vietnamese cross over to China every year illegally and don't ever want to go back to Vietnam. I know they're trolling, but there's smart trolls like Gambit and the rest like Eastsea and Black flag. My advice to these other Viet trolls-- Try harder--

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

bolo said:


> Yes that is why so many Vietnamese cross over to China every year illegally and don't ever want to go back to Vietnam. I know they're trolling, but there's smart trolls like Gambit and the rest like Eastsea and Black flag. My advice to these other Viet trolls-- Try harder--



They can keep trolling on the Internet all they want, but the reality remains unchanged.

China will keep growing stronger than ever, whereas Vietnam will always be a peanut compared to the mighty giant from its northern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

TaiShang said:


> A man provides private forex trading at the China-Vietnam border, May 15. (Photo/CNS)
> 
> *China has opened a currency trading center on the border with Vietnam, the first of its kind in the country that has effectively reduced rampant and illegal private foreign exchange trading there, Shanghai's China Business News reports.*
> 
> In Vietnam, it requires tens of thousands of Chinese yuan to obtain the government's approval for the establishment of a bank, the main reason behind the rampant illegal private forex trading at the border, according to the report.
> 
> Before 2009, exchanges between the two currencies had to be conducted via US dollars in local banks, contributing to the rise of "bank stalls" that provided the illegal service of direct exchanges between the Chinese yuan and the Vietnamese dong in the cross-border region.
> 
> Merchants in Dongxing in southern China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region near the border with Vietnam had to conduct currency conversions through such "bank stalls," where there could a huge difference currency exchange rates from one stall to the next, the report said.
> 
> Since there was no official exchange rate from yuan to dong, the market price was determined by local "bank stalls" and the conversion process was simple and underdeveloped.
> 
> Since China established a currency trading center on the China-Vietnam border in April though, the situation of rampant illegal private currency trading has improved significantly.
> 
> The ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) Currency Business Center, initiated by the Agricultural Bank of China in Dongxing, allows direct convertibility of yuan and dong by both individuals and companies.
> 
> China was Vietnam's largest trade partner in 2013 with its total turnover reaching US$50 billion, up 22% year-on-year, according to Vietnam customs authorities.
> 
> In 2013, Vietnam spent US$ 37 billion on imports from China, up 28.4%, while it exported US$ 13 billion worth of goods to China, up 7% year-on-year.
> 
> After it began promoting the yuan's globalization in 2009, China launched a series of programs to promote usage. These included a pilot program to expand the investment quota under its renminbi qualified foreign institutional investors (RQFII) that allows foreign investors access to stocks traded on China's mainland. They also liberalized the yuan's capital account in Shanghai's free trade zone.
> 
> The government has also launched a pilot scheme to boost the cross-border use of yuan and a scheme to connect the Shanghai stock exchange to its counterpart in Hong Kong, among others.



it financed for smugglers in border of two country. we cannot collect import tax from such consumer goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

Time for us Asians to pick up our prides. What kind of nonsense is that China and Vietnam, neighbors for tens of thousands of years, have to use the American dollar as middle man to exchange their respective currencies (as mentioned in the OP's article). 

If Vietnam doesn't make a deal with China on currency swaps she'll forever indirectly controlled by the west financially. If she joins, at the least, she has one more alternative when the big SANCTION comes down hard on her from either side (see Russia).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

longyi said:


> Time for us Asians to pick up our prides. What kind of nonsense is that China and Vietnam, neighbors for tens of thousands of years, have to use the American dollar as middle man to exchange their respective currencies (as mentioned in the OP's article).
> 
> If Vietnam doesn't make a deal with China on currency swaps she'll forever indirectly controlled by the west financially. If she joins, at the least, she has one more alternative when the big SANCTION comes down hard on her from either side (see Russia).



I agree. China's neighbors should show some political willingness. China has little to do when its neighbors are unwilling at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xesy

Funny how a currency post turned into a VN bashing one. Most of you guys don't live near the border so you both Chinese and Vnese have little ideas how people there react to the tension. Aside from the military and police personels, normal people feel pretty normal about it. With or without a govt supporting exchange center, there are plenty of ways in the market to exchange VND and RMB directly. Some VNese shops even accept RMB as payment. Sirs, all you guys can go on and on bragging about politics and stuffs, we still feel pretty convenient for common folks living in the VN-China border to have such exchange center.


----------



## TaiShang

xesy said:


> Funny how a currency post turned into a VN bashing one. Most of you guys don't live near the border so you both Chinese and Vnese have little ideas how people there react to the tension. Aside from the military and police personels, normal people feel pretty normal about it. With or without a govt supporting exchange center, there are plenty of ways in the market to exchange VND and RMB directly. Some VNese shops even accept RMB as payment. Sirs, all you guys can go on and on bragging about politics and stuffs, we still feel pretty convenient for common folks living in the VN-China border to have such exchange center.



No Vietnam bashing here. I posted this as a positive news. I would be more than happy to see China-Vietnam to have a more or less balanced 100billion official trade volume by 2020. Why would I not want to see China and its neighbors develop further and ensure East Asia to become a developed region just as North Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

This is simply crazy。

A narrowly-based rally that has sent the main Stock Index up nearly 50% in 2 months。


----------



## William Hung

longyi said:


> If Vietnam doesn't make a deal with China on currency swaps she'll forever indirectly controlled by the west financially. If she joins, at the least, she has one more alternative when the big SANCTION comes down hard on her from either side (see Russia).



Given the hostile relationship between VN-China throughout history and the current territorial dispute, there's more chance of China, not the West, putting a sanction on VN. 



bolo said:


> I know they're trolling, but there's smart trolls like Gambit and the rest like Eastsea and Black flag. My advice to these other Viet trolls-- Try harder--



I see you have imitated my "try harder" line. I can see how some Chinese members have exposed you a Viet. 

Please stop copying my phrase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

vietnamese salivating an all those RMB lol


----------



## cnleio

RMB is the hard currency in Vietnam-China border trade, even Vietnamese dealers also like to own RMB more than V Dong. Both ppl welcome RMB currency trading center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

The Viet Dong is one of the world worthless piece of paper. LOL It doesn't have any value other than in Vietnam. Nobody accepts Viet Dong in international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xesy

TaiShang said:


> No Vietnam bashing here. I posted this as a positive news. I would be more than happy to see China-Vietnam to have a more or less balanced 100billion official trade volume by 2020. Why would I not want to see China and its neighbors develop further and ensure East Asia to become a developed region just as North Europe?


Nah, I was not aiming at you. See the guy above me? Yeah, that's the kind of guys I was talking about. He talks big and all, but all he said was obvious. Do any Chinese boys use US dollar to pay for his lunch at school? Or any African countries use RMB as their main currency? Any sane govts will not allow any other than their own money to flow their market. In the international market, there are hundreds of currencies that are not accepted, why is VND special?



cnleio said:


> RMB is the hard currency in Vietnam-China border trade, even Vietnamese dealers also like to own RMB more than V Dong. Both ppl welcome RMB currency trading center.


Funny, China is the export side, of course Chinese dealers get the money, whether it is RMB or VND. However, the VND-to-RMB exchange rate set by Chinese dealers must be lower than those VNese dealers can get from their own sources. So yeah, that should explain the story for you.


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> The only type of people that will use this Chinese currency trading center are those small time merchants. These are the people that import cheap Chinese plastic junks like poisoned toys and market them as Viet products using fake labels.
> 
> I will hire some hooligan to burn down this disgusting center.



I like how you claimed in previous posts that a) you aren't a Viet and b) that you never troll and are completely impartial. 

Yet here you are, freaking out because your Viet sensibilities are offended while threatening to burn down businesses because they trade in Chinese currency. Truly, you are an impartial intellectual and a treasure to PDF.  Ho Ho Ho Chi Minh!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

xesy said:


> Funny, China is the export side, of course Chinese dealers get the money, whether it is RMB or VND. However, the VND-to-RMB exchange rate set by Chinese dealers must be lower than those VNese dealers can get from their own sources. So yeah, that should explain the story for you.


LOL ... i say RMB is the hard currency in Vietnam-China border trade, main reason is Chinese dealers only accept RMB not VND, especially VND no useful inside China market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xesy

cnleio said:


> LOL ... i say RMB is the hard currency in Vietnam-China border trade, main reason is Chinese dealers only accept RMB not VND, especially VND no useful inside China market.


Same goes for RMB inside VNese market. Dealers only pursuit profits, not patriotic or national pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

Black Flag said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> The only type of people that will use this Chinese currency trading center are those small time merchants. These are the people that import cheap Chinese plastic junks like poisoned toys and market them as Viet products using fake labels.
> 
> I will hire some hooligan to burn down this disgusting center.



ahahahahahah.......that was hilarious my man. 
But then again, those vietnamese merchants are just trying to make a living bros. afterall, its better than stealing. so dont burn their trading center/shops, else they might burn you instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

*Monster of the sea: The size of four football fields, world’s largest container ship sets off on her maiden voyage from China*







Read more: World's largest container ships sets off on maiden voyage from China | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The Chinese high-speed rail industry appears to make further headway in its overseas initiative, targeting the new markets of India and Pakistan.

The progress was highlighted recently by the visit of executives of Indian's high-speed rail company to China's National Railway Administration on Dec. 1, when they discussed India-China cooperation in high-speed rail construction.

The visit followed comments by the spokesperson for India's ministry of railways one week ago, saying China will conduct feasibility study on the plan of constructing a high-speed rail system in India 1,754 kilometers in length, the second longest worldwide so far. The railway will connect Delhi and Chennai, with a budget of 2 trillion rupees (US$32.3 billion). In September, China signed a memorandum of understanding with India, pledging to help the latter in rail construction, including technology transfer, training of rail technicians, development of railway stations and railway construction.

In late November the development and reform commission of Xinjiang Uyghur autonomous region announced the kickoff of a feasibility study on a China-Pakistan rail project, according to Guangzhou's 21st Century Business Herald. *An insider from China Railway Corporation said that the projected railway may pass through Central Asia, with which China has longstanding cooperation in rail construction.*

Reportedly, China Railway First Survey & Design Institute Group has completed a draft report on the projected China-Pakistan rail, with a planned length of 1,196 kilometers.

India and Pakistan targets of China's high-speed rail industry｜Policy｜Business｜WantChinaTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

This are fake toys illegally imported in to Vietnam by smugglers.











Tràn lan đồ chơi Trung Quốc độc hại | tại TP Vinh Nghệ An


----------



## dil_dil

Karachi-Lahore-Peshawar railway track is 1732km long. But i don't see high speed trains in Pak anytime soon. China just signed $3.7 billion deal to upgrade existing railtrack and increase speed to 120km/h.


----------



## Force-India

And it will take 16 years to turn it into proffit


----------



## Genesis

oh the hate on that page. It feels so good. lol keep bring the hate. If we aren't being hated, we are seriously doing something wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

The insignificant little ant that is known as Britain can only laugh at superior countries like China because Britain is utterly irrelevant in the world.

Brits know they are irrelevant and can't do a damn thing to an important power like China.


----------



## William Hung

AgentOrange said:


> I like how you claimed in previous posts that a) you aren't a Viet and b) that you never troll and are completely impartial.
> 
> Yet here you are, freaking out because your Viet sensibilities are offended while threatening to burn down businesses because they trade in Chinese currency. Truly, you are an impartial intellectual and a treasure to PDF. Ho Ho Ho Chi Minh!



Hehehehe it is this kind of comments that makes me return to PDF.

Don't be mad bro. You are too adorable. 

Yes, I am defintely impartial and respectful and sensitive and polite and reconciliatory.



mike2000 said:


> ahahahahahah.......that was hilarious my man.
> But then again, those vietnamese merchants are just trying to make a living bros. afterall, its better than stealing. so dont burn their trading center/shops, else they might burn you instead.



What I said was true though. Look at the photos posted by EastSea, the center will mostly be used by small time merchants/smuggler who imports Chinese junks. 

Just because the sweat shop factories and workers can earn some money from these junks, it doesnt mean that they should. Our world has very limited resources bro. They should be producing something else instead wasting both natural and human resources to make these cheap junks. 

Just look at those garbage toys in @EastSea's post. Kids will play with them for maybe a few days then the poisoned toys will become junks and get thrown away. What a waste of resources making those garbage. 

But don't worry bro, I will organise some green peace activists to terrorise these merchants and burn that disgustimg center down. 

Long live Mother Earth!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> Hehehehe it is this kind of comments that makes me return to PDF.
> 
> Don't be mad bro. You are too adorable.
> 
> Yes, I am defintely impartial and respectful and sensitive and polite and reconciliatory.
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was true though. Look at the photos posted by EastSea, the center will mostly be used by small time merchants/smuggler who imports Chinese junks.
> 
> Just because the sweat shop factories and workers can earn some money from these junks, it doesnt mean that they should. Our world has very limited resources bro. They should be producing something else instead wasting both natural and human resources to make these cheap junks.
> 
> Just look at those garbage toys in @EastSea's post. Kids will play with them for maybe a few days then the poisoned toys will become junks and get thrown away. What a waste of resources making those garbage.
> 
> But don't worry bro, I will organise some green peace activists to terrorise these merchants and burn that disgustimg center down.
> 
> Long live Mother Earth!!!



Your troll thread got shut down and you've lost all credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

EastSea said:


> This are fake toys illegally imported in to Vietnam by smugglers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tràn lan đồ chơi Trung Quốc độc hại | tại TP Vinh Nghệ An



Nice post brother.

Looking at these pictures really brings me happiness.

The local Viet govt is doing the right thing by destroying these poison garbage. 



AgentOrange said:


> Your troll thread got shut down and you've lost all credibility.



My Joshua Wong tribute thread was causing a lot of CCP fanboys to suffer eclamptic seizures and killed a lot of brain cells. The mods did the right thing and quickly shut the thread down so that you won't be brain dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> Nice post brother.
> 
> Looking at these pictures really brings me happiness.
> 
> The local Viet govt is doing the right thing by destroying these poison garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> My Joshua Wong tribute thread was causing a lot of CCP fanboys to suffer eclamptic seizures and killed a lot of brain cells. The mods did the right thing and quickly shut the thread down so that you won't be brain dead.



LOL, what happened was that you permanently cemented your troll status. If there was any merit to your thread, it wouldn't have been shut down at all.  And to think, you once styled yourself an intellectual and eloquent debater, trying to analyze the legal merits between rival claimants in the SCS while desperately trying to hide your Viet ethnicity in a pathetic bid to appear neutral. Now you're talking about "fanboys" and calling people "brain dead." How far you have fallen. I think you can wave bye bye to PDF think tank status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magic-007

Genesis said:


> oh the hate on that page. It feels so good. lol keep bring the hate. If we aren't being hated, we are seriously doing something wrong.


 
Buddy , I disagree with your a set of statement ,The fact is just so .As to hate,Some trolls' modus operandi ,Care less about what people say.


----------



## Al Bhatti

China has come a long way.

Below was built in Karachi for China long time ago.






A 13,160 DWT Cargo Vessel Hetian was built for China National Machinery Import & Export Corporation, China, in 1978.

From my earlier post in Pakistan can offer '30% less' price on warships to Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

oye_natta said:


> Karachi-Lahore-Peshawar railway track is 1732km long. But i don't see high speed trains in Pak anytime soon. China just signed $3.7 billion deal to upgrade existing railtrack and increase speed to 120km/h.



In my personal opinion both nations don't need such long HSR corridors 
Small one should be preferred like Delhi Amritsar,Islamabad Lahore 
Long ones will eat to much money up & money can be better spent in the railways only


----------



## Srinivas

India already has France, Japan, Germany,China lined up for HSR projects.

India is going ahead with establishment of Railway universities to absorb the technology and start R&D .



Indian Railways to set up four universities in India over five years: Railway minister - The Times of India


----------



## l'ingénieur

china needs to build highspeed cargo trains going directly from gwadar to china, no stops in between, if they want to maximize the use of gwadar port


----------



## dray

*Wasted investment; China's $6.8-trillion hole? *
SHANGHAI

HAS CHINA really blown $6.8 trillion on worthless investments over the past five years? This is the startling claim made by two Chinese government researchers that has, understandably, caused quite a stir. If true, it would mean that fully 37% of Chinese investment since 2009 was wasted on building bridges to nowhere and homes with no one in them. There is, without question, plenty of worrying evidence that Chinese investment has become less efficient in recent years. But a closer look at how the researchers produced the $6.8 trillion figure badly damages their claim. Calling it a back-of-the-envelope estimate would be undeserved praise.

The $6.8 trillion calculation was made by Xu Ce of the National Development and Reform Commission, an economic planning agency, and Wang Yuan of the Academy of Macroeconomic Research, a think-tank under the commission. Their analysis was published last week as an opinion piece in the Shanghai Securities Journal, a government-run newspaper. In their article, they estimate that worthless investment totalled 7.9 trillion yuan in 2009; 5.4 trillion yuan in 2010; 4.7 trillion yuan in 2011; 10.6 trillion yuan in 2012; and 13.2 trillion yuan last year. That amounts to 41.8 trillion yuan over the past five years, or $6.8 trillion at the current exchange rate.

These are remarkably precise figures for wasted investment, something that, by its nature, is extremely hard to pin down. There are practical difficulties – for example, we know that some government investment funds have been skimmed off by corrupt officials, but it takes careful forensics to track the ill-gotten gains of one rotten official, let alone thousands of them. Even greater are the theoretical challenges. China has clearly built too many homes, too quickly, but if some of those that stand empty today are eventually bought then what once seemed a wasted investment could yet turn into a productive one.

So how exactly do Mr Xu and Ms Wang arrive at their numbers? Their method is to compare China’s capital efficiency in the 1980s and 1990s with the past decade; they treat any decline in efficiency as evidence of wasted investment. Although they don’t publish their calculations in full, their conclusions have the virtue of being very easy to replicate from official data. (Be warned that this is slightly wonky.)

Mr Xu and Ms Wang base their analysis entirely on the concept of incremental capital output ratio, or ICOR. ICOR is a measure of how much investment it takes to produce each additional unit of growth in an economy, with investment the numerator and additional GDP the denominator. The higher a country’s ICOR, the less efficient it is – that is, it takes more investment to produce a smaller amount of economic output. Mr Xu and Ms Wang begin by calculating that China’s average ICOR from 1979 to 1996 was 2.6. To do so they tot up each year’s ICOR and calculate a simple average. Here is a table of all of China's ICORs from 1979 to 1996, yielding the same average that they calculate:

*Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*

_(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_


These numbers are fine for what they are – estimates of the efficiency of Chinese investment – but it is at this point that the two researchers make several unreasonable leaps of logic. First, they use the 1979-96 ICOR average of 2.6 as their baseline estimate of what China’s ICOR ought to be were its investments all efficient. Next, they calculate the difference in China’s investment efficiency from 2009-13. For example, in 2009, the ICOR was 5, which is 48% less efficient than the baseline ICOR of 2.6. Therefore, they conclude, 48% of all Chinese investment in 2009 – 7.9 trillion yuan – was worthless. Similar calculations for each year up until 2013 yields the eye-popping result that 41.8 trillion yuan has been wasted.

There are two major, indeed fatal, flaws in this. First, why have they chosen 1979-96 as their baseline for ICOR efficiency in China? A quick glance at the tables above reveals that there was a big jump in ICOR (that is, a big decline in efficiency) from 1997-2000, followed by an improvement. The 1979-96 selection leads to a sharp downward bias in their baseline estimate. If we break the ICOR into decades, and break out the past five years separately, the results are very different, as this table shows.

*Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*

_(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_

_* stopping pre-stimulus_


Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s method for calculating efficiency differences, we now can compare the ICOR of 4.2 over the past five years with 3.3, the average for both of the previous two decades. This is a much more relevant yardstick than the pre-1997 era. On this revised basis, China’s investments after the global financial were 21% less efficient than in the 1990-2008 period. Sticking to Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s approach, this would mean that 21% of all investment over the past five years – 22.6 trillion yuan ($3.7 trillion) – had been wasted. That is still a lot of money to burn through, but it is almost half their headline-grabbing estimate.

That leads to the second and even bigger flaw – namely, this is a lousy method for calculating wasted investment. ICOR serves as a rough guide to the efficiency of investment. It does not, however, show how much money was been wasted, only that it is generating smaller or bigger growth returns compared with previous years. For example, say that an investment of $1000 boosts GDP by $500 this year, but only by $400 next year. In this case, ICOR will have risen from 2 to 2.5. Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s framework, because investment is 20% less efficient in the second year than it was in the first year (ICOR of 2.5 vs 2), this is tantamount to 20% of investment, or $200, being worthless. But that is completely absurd. All we can conclude is that the return on investment has fallen, not that $200 has been wasted. Moreover, it is inevitable that in years when investment soars – which was, after all, the point of China’s stimulus package – investment returns will appear to suffer. The real question is whether those investments deliver returns over time, hence the point in looking at average ICORs over a longer period.

None of this is to give the Chinese economy a clean bill of health. As we have written, debt has increased too quickly, and declines in both productivity and investment efficiency are worrisome. But $6.8 trillion down the drain in just five years? This at least is one thing that will not keep us up at night.

Wasted investment: China's $6.8-trillion hole? | The Economist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bolo

longyi said:


> Time for us Asians to pick up our prides. What kind of nonsense is that China and Vietnam, neighbors for tens of thousands of years, have to use the American dollar as middle man to exchange their respective currencies (as mentioned in the OP's article).
> 
> If Vietnam doesn't make a deal with China on currency swaps she'll forever indirectly controlled by the west financially. If she joins, at the least, she has one more alternative when the big SANCTION comes down hard on her from either side (see Russia).


Backstabbing viets, let them rot. Let American take advvantage of them. They will be China's or US vassal state.



xunzi said:


> The Viet Dong is one of the world worthless piece of paper. LOL It doesn't have any value other than in Vietnam. Nobody accepts Viet Dong in international market.


A box of tissue paper is worth more than 24,000 vnd. If vnd wasn't so dirty i would use it to wipe my ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

bolo said:


> Backstabbing viets, let them rot. Let American take advvantage of them. They will be China's or US vassal state.
> 
> 
> A box of tissue paper is worth more than 24,000 vnd. If vnd wasn't so dirty i would use it to wipe my ***.



china said in cold war ." US is paper tiger" but china has been backstabbing Soviet Russian 1969 and Viets 1972/79. your dream was that to be vassal state to US.


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

I think ultimately PBOC will need to print quite a lot of CNY in coming years.

People put their life savings into banks in CNY.

These savings were lent by banks to real estate developers to build unprofitable malls, unsaleable buildings, bridges to nowhere, unneeded factories.

Banks won't get their money back, as the underlying asset fails to earn money to repay.

If PBOC doesn't print CNY, to bail out the banks ... bank won't be able to pay back depositors. (which PBOC won't let happen, since the entire banking system will collapse -> People will start hoarding goods, rather than currency).

Printing money will imply inflation. However, this monetary boost doesn't help growth return ... because the printed money is bailing out bad debt, not creating new factories or means of production.

This is inflation, but no growth. "Stagflation" is the technical term.

With all the inflation, CNY will need to keep devaluing, otherwise the export markets will be lost as well..further worsening the situation.

Most of Chinese investments that were funded between 2009-14, were with iron ore at $150-180 per ton (not at $70), oil over $100 (not at $70). So, the capital cost locked in these factories make them less competitive to fresh capacities coming up elsewhere in the world.

China meltdown isn't going to be pleasant .. for the Chinese at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

I am of the mindset no infrastructural investment is a waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Arya Desa said:


> I am of the mindset no infrastructural investment is a waste.



Overcapacity is wastage, CCP made three when one was needed, the primary goal was to throw in more investment into the economy as stimulus to drive growth, 'infrastructure building' was a secondary goal. All those investments have jacked up their GDP in previous years, but now they are about to add to the NPA of dangerously over-leveraged Chinese banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

DRAY said:


> Overcapacity is wastage, CCP made three when one was needed, the primary goal was to throw in more investment into the economy as stimulus to drive growth, 'infrastructure building' was a secondary goal. All those investments have jacked up their GDP in previous years, but now they are about to add to the NPA of dangerously over-leveraged Chinese banks.



If you built it, they will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Arya Desa said:


> I am of the mindset no infrastructural investment is a waste.



A fine "bridge to nowhere". Price tag: 200 million GBP.

*China’s new bridge to North Korea left with nowhere to go




*

The opening of a spectacular new road bridge intended to transform trade between China and North Korea has been postponed indefinitely as mistrust crackles between the two countries and an all-important motorway link remains little more than a dusty track.
The *£200 million* bridge, which spans the Yalu River near the Chinese city of Dandong and has been the subject of numerous fallings-out between Beijing and Pyongyang, was to have opened this week.

China’s new bridge to North Korea left with nowhere to go | The Times

*China Built A Bridge To Nowhere In North Korea*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/china-built-a-bridge-to-nowhere-in-north-korea-2014-11#ixzz3LDJTWnN8
The bridge was supposed to be a key link for trade and travel between China's underdeveloped northeast provinces and a much-touted special economic zone in North Korea — *so key that Beijing sank more than $350 million into it.
Now, it is beginning to look like Beijing has built a bridge to nowhere.*
An Associated Press Television News crew in September *saw nothing but a dirt ramp at the North Korean end of the bridge, surrounded by open fields.* No immigration or customs buildings could be seen. Roads to the bridge had not been completed.
The much-awaited opening of the new bridge over the Yalu River came and passed on Oct. 30 with no sign the link would be ready for business anytime soon. That prompted an unusually sharp report in the Global Times — a newspaper affiliated with the Chinese Communist Party — quoting residents in the Chinese city of Dandong expressing anger over delays in what they had hoped would be an economic boom for their border city.
The report suggested the opening of the mammoth, 3-kilometer bridge has been postponed "indefinitely."
Beijing and Pyongyang have made no official comment.
Foreign analysts have suggested the apparent lack of progress might indicate wariness in Pyongyang over China's economic influence in the country, which has been growing substantially in recent years as Pyongyang has become more isolated from other potential partners over its nuclear program, human rights record and other political issues.
Since its founding, North Korea has been exceedingly cautious of becoming too dependent on either of its superpower neighbors, China and Russia, preferring to play each off the other. That pattern seems to be repeating itself now.
The official media, while saying little about business with China, have lately been playing up the importance of improving trade and political ties with Moscow. On Monday, leader Kim Jong Un sent a powerful party cadre as his special envoy to Russia to discuss how to bolster such ties.
Better ties with Moscow could further dilute Beijing's leverage over the North, the limits of which became apparent when the North went ahead with its first nuclear test in 2006. Beijing has repeatedly urged North Korea to abandon nuclear weapons, to no avail.


Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/china-built-a-bridge-to-nowhere-in-north-korea-2014-11#ixzz3LDJNVNDJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Swachh_Bharat said:


> I think ultimately PBOC will need to print quite a lot of CNY in coming years.
> 
> People put their life savings into banks in CNY.
> 
> These savings were lent by banks to real estate developers to build unprofitable malls, unsaleable buildings, bridges to nowhere, unneeded factories.
> 
> Banks won't get their money back, as the underlying asset fails to earn money to repay.
> 
> If PBOC doesn't print CNY, to bail out the banks ... bank won't be able to pay back depositors. (which PBOC won't let happen, since the entire banking system will collapse -> People will start hoarding goods, rather than currency).
> 
> Printing money will imply inflation. However, this monetary boost doesn't help growth return ... because the printed money is bailing out bad debt, not creating new factories or means of production.
> 
> This is inflation, but no growth. "Stagflation" is the technical term.
> 
> With all the inflation, CNY will need to keep devaluing, otherwise the export markets will be lost as well..further worsening the situation.
> 
> Most of Chinese investments that were funded between 2009-14, were with iron ore at $150-180 per ton (not at $70), oil over $100 (not at $70). So, the capital cost locked in these factories make them less competitive to fresh capacities coming up elsewhere in the world.
> 
> China meltdown isn't going to be pleasant .. for the Chinese at least.



Good analysis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Arya Desa said:


> If you built it, they will come.



Exactly. This is the justification chine se gave .... to all this investment.

Economic Feasibility analysis is not necessary.. since, "If you build it, they will come".

Even if a mall is built in Antarctica, some one will come and buy goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

DRAY said:


> *Wasted investment; China's $6.8-trillion hole? *
> SHANGHAI
> 
> HAS CHINA really blown $6.8 trillion on worthless investments over the past five years? This is the startling claim made by two Chinese government researchers that has, understandably, caused quite a stir. If true, it would mean that fully 37% of Chinese investment since 2009 was wasted on building bridges to nowhere and homes with no one in them. There is, without question, plenty of worrying evidence that Chinese investment has become less efficient in recent years. But a closer look at how the researchers produced the $6.8 trillion figure badly damages their claim. Calling it a back-of-the-envelope estimate would be undeserved praise.
> 
> The $6.8 trillion calculation was made by Xu Ce of the National Development and Reform Commission, an economic planning agency, and Wang Yuan of the Academy of Macroeconomic Research, a think-tank under the commission. Their analysis was published last week as an opinion piece in the Shanghai Securities Journal, a government-run newspaper. In their article, they estimate that worthless investment totalled 7.9 trillion yuan in 2009; 5.4 trillion yuan in 2010; 4.7 trillion yuan in 2011; 10.6 trillion yuan in 2012; and 13.2 trillion yuan last year. That amounts to 41.8 trillion yuan over the past five years, or $6.8 trillion at the current exchange rate.
> 
> These are remarkably precise figures for wasted investment, something that, by its nature, is extremely hard to pin down. There are practical difficulties – for example, we know that some government investment funds have been skimmed off by corrupt officials, but it takes careful forensics to track the ill-gotten gains of one rotten official, let alone thousands of them. Even greater are the theoretical challenges. China has clearly built too many homes, too quickly, but if some of those that stand empty today are eventually bought then what once seemed a wasted investment could yet turn into a productive one.
> 
> So how exactly do Mr Xu and Ms Wang arrive at their numbers? Their method is to compare China’s capital efficiency in the 1980s and 1990s with the past decade; they treat any decline in efficiency as evidence of wasted investment. Although they don’t publish their calculations in full, their conclusions have the virtue of being very easy to replicate from official data. (Be warned that this is slightly wonky.)
> 
> Mr Xu and Ms Wang base their analysis entirely on the concept of incremental capital output ratio, or ICOR. ICOR is a measure of how much investment it takes to produce each additional unit of growth in an economy, with investment the numerator and additional GDP the denominator. The higher a country’s ICOR, the less efficient it is – that is, it takes more investment to produce a smaller amount of economic output. Mr Xu and Ms Wang begin by calculating that China’s average ICOR from 1979 to 1996 was 2.6. To do so they tot up each year’s ICOR and calculate a simple average. Here is a table of all of China's ICORs from 1979 to 1996, yielding the same average that they calculate:
> 
> *Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*
> 
> _(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_
> 
> 
> These numbers are fine for what they are – estimates of the efficiency of Chinese investment – but it is at this point that the two researchers make several unreasonable leaps of logic. First, they use the 1979-96 ICOR average of 2.6 as their baseline estimate of what China’s ICOR ought to be were its investments all efficient. Next, they calculate the difference in China’s investment efficiency from 2009-13. For example, in 2009, the ICOR was 5, which is 48% less efficient than the baseline ICOR of 2.6. Therefore, they conclude, 48% of all Chinese investment in 2009 – 7.9 trillion yuan – was worthless. Similar calculations for each year up until 2013 yields the eye-popping result that 41.8 trillion yuan has been wasted.
> 
> There are two major, indeed fatal, flaws in this. First, why have they chosen 1979-96 as their baseline for ICOR efficiency in China? A quick glance at the tables above reveals that there was a big jump in ICOR (that is, a big decline in efficiency) from 1997-2000, followed by an improvement. The 1979-96 selection leads to a sharp downward bias in their baseline estimate. If we break the ICOR into decades, and break out the past five years separately, the results are very different, as this table shows.
> 
> *Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*
> 
> _(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_
> 
> _* stopping pre-stimulus_
> 
> 
> Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s method for calculating efficiency differences, we now can compare the ICOR of 4.2 over the past five years with 3.3, the average for both of the previous two decades. This is a much more relevant yardstick than the pre-1997 era. On this revised basis, China’s investments after the global financial were 21% less efficient than in the 1990-2008 period. Sticking to Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s approach, this would mean that 21% of all investment over the past five years – 22.6 trillion yuan ($3.7 trillion) – had been wasted. That is still a lot of money to burn through, but it is almost half their headline-grabbing estimate.
> 
> That leads to the second and even bigger flaw – namely, this is a lousy method for calculating wasted investment. ICOR serves as a rough guide to the efficiency of investment. It does not, however, show how much money was been wasted, only that it is generating smaller or bigger growth returns compared with previous years. For example, say that an investment of $1000 boosts GDP by $500 this year, but only by $400 next year. In this case, ICOR will have risen from 2 to 2.5. Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s framework, because investment is 20% less efficient in the second year than it was in the first year (ICOR of 2.5 vs 2), this is tantamount to 20% of investment, or $200, being worthless. But that is completely absurd. All we can conclude is that the return on investment has fallen, not that $200 has been wasted. Moreover, it is inevitable that in years when investment soars – which was, after all, the point of China’s stimulus package – investment returns will appear to suffer. The real question is whether those investments deliver returns over time, hence the point in looking at average ICORs over a longer period.
> 
> None of this is to give the Chinese economy a clean bill of health. As we have written, debt has increased too quickly, and declines in both productivity and investment efficiency are worrisome. But $6.8 trillion down the drain in just five years? This at least is one thing that will not keep us up at night.
> 
> Wasted investment: China's $6.8-trillion hole? | The Economist



 Some self consoling news?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Arya Desa said:


> If you built it, they will come.



Not really, not always. There are several reports on this issue pointing out the specific cases, I remember an article about two large ports they made in close proximity when the first port itself was underutilized, how do you recover the investment of the 2nd port? I will try to find out that article and post here, there are many such examples worth close to $7 trillion!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Swachh_Bharat said:


> A fine "bridge to nowhere". Price tag: 200 million GBP.
> 
> *China’s new bridge to North Korea left with nowhere to go
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The opening of a spectacular new road bridge intended to transform trade between China and North Korea has been postponed indefinitely as mistrust crackles between the two countries and an all-important motorway link remains little more than a dusty track.
> The *£200 million* bridge, which spans the Yalu River near the Chinese city of Dandong and has been the subject of numerous fallings-out between Beijing and Pyongyang, was to have opened this week.
> 
> China’s new bridge to North Korea left with nowhere to go | The Times
> 
> *China Built A Bridge To Nowhere In North Korea*
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/china-built-a-bridge-to-nowhere-in-north-korea-2014-11#ixzz3LDJTWnN8
> The bridge was supposed to be a key link for trade and travel between China's underdeveloped northeast provinces and a much-touted special economic zone in North Korea — *so key that Beijing sank more than $350 million into it.
> Now, it is beginning to look like Beijing has built a bridge to nowhere.*
> An Associated Press Television News crew in September saw nothing but a dirt ramp at the North Korean end of the bridge, surrounded by open fields. No immigration or customs buildings could be seen. Roads to the bridge had not been completed.
> The much-awaited opening of the new bridge over the Yalu River came and passed on Oct. 30 with no sign the link would be ready for business anytime soon. That prompted an unusually sharp report in the Global Times — a newspaper affiliated with the Chinese Communist Party — quoting residents in the Chinese city of Dandong expressing anger over delays in what they had hoped would be an economic boom for their border city.
> The report suggested the opening of the mammoth, 3-kilometer bridge has been postponed "indefinitely."
> Beijing and Pyongyang have made no official comment.
> Foreign analysts have suggested the apparent lack of progress might indicate wariness in Pyongyang over China's economic influence in the country, which has been growing substantially in recent years as Pyongyang has become more isolated from other potential partners over its nuclear program, human rights record and other political issues.
> Since its founding, North Korea has been exceedingly cautious of becoming too dependent on either of its superpower neighbors, China and Russia, preferring to play each off the other. That pattern seems to be repeating itself now.
> The official media, while saying little about business with China, have lately been playing up the importance of improving trade and political ties with Moscow. On Monday, leader Kim Jong Un sent a powerful party cadre as his special envoy to Russia to discuss how to bolster such ties.
> Better ties with Moscow could further dilute Beijing's leverage over the North, the limits of which became apparent when the North went ahead with its first nuclear test in 2006. Beijing has repeatedly urged North Korea to abandon nuclear weapons, to no avail.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/china-built-a-bridge-to-nowhere-in-north-korea-2014-11#ixzz3LDJNVNDJ



1) the article is sensationalist
2) 200 million GBP is not very much
3) It is one example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Beast said:


> Some self consoling news?



Doesn't have to be. You can always debate it or discuss it.


----------



## dray

Beast said:


> Some self consoling news?



Please stick to the topic and avoid getting personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Let me show some headbutt news used to put up by west, trying to put down China development. They even laugh at China spending huge money on high speed rail as useless, dumb investment, uselss infrastruture building programs. This new was in 2011.

The Backlash Is Brewing Against Chinese High-Speed Rail: Here's Why It's In Trouble - Business Insider

Let fast forward to 2013 now.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/b...n-system-is-huge-success-for-china.html?_r=1&

And 2014 now, many countries are eager to emulate China so called expensive, useless high speed train infrastrutute building programs that included india.

China are building for the future now and not wait only for the needs. Such is the foresight of our CCP leader. The West can condemm how corrupted those CCP with recent many high profile cases of corrupted officers convicted but think about it. China has achieved world 2nd largest economy in 30 years time only. We are not as corrupted as many west wish us be.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Arya Desa said:


> 1) the article is sensationalist
> 2) 200 million GBP is not very much
> 3) It is one example.



1. do you dispute the facts in the news: that there is not such bridge built. Or that it is a great bridge which is going to actually be of any use anytime soon?

2. USD 350 million is about 0.005 per cent of the wasted investment of $ 6700 billion. So, yes it is a small amount of the over all such things.

3. Yes, it is just one example. There are quite few well known to the world outside china. And the analysts who put together the $6700 may not be aware of many more such, than the ones they were able to count in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Beast said:


> Let me show some headbutt news used to put up by west, trying to put down China development. They even laugh at China spending huge money on high speed rail as useless, dumb investment, uselss infrastruture building programs. This new was in 2011.
> 
> Let fast forward to 2013 now.
> 
> 
> And 2014 now, many countries are eager to emulate China so called expensive, useless high speed train infrastrutute building programs that included india.
> 
> China are building for the future now and not wait only for the needs. Such is the foresight of our CCP leader. The West can condemm how corrupted those CCP with recent many high profile cases of corrupted officers convicted but think about it. China has achieved world 2nd largest economy in 30 years time only. We are not as corrupted as many west wish us be.



Indian govt. is not putting any money for the high speed bullet train. It is asking PRIVATE players to invest and recover the money. See the difference ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Swachh_Bharat said:


> 1. do you dispute the facts in the news: that there is not such bridge built. Or that it is a great bridge which is going to actually be of any use anytime soon?
> 
> 2. USD 350 million is about 0.005 per cent of the wasted investment of $ 6700 billion. So, yes it is a small amount of the over all such things.
> 
> 3. Yes, it is just one example. There are quite few well known to the world outside china. And the analysts who put together the $6700 may not be aware of many such.



Say if it is even true, this 6.7$ trillion farce. What does it matter to us? Is that your money lost? Did you break your back building those bridges?


----------



## Beast

Prajapati said:


> Indian govt. is not putting any money for the high speed bullet train. It is asking PRIVATE players to invest and recover the money. See the difference ?



This at least show at least India government is buying the idea of having a high speed train, right? As for the government asking others to invest and thinking it will work without putting a single dollars is just like India thinking they can get their way with French on Rafale deal. It will not do much help to India AF modernisation but slow it down.

Same as India economy development. Modi is as inefficient as former congress if he really thinks that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prajapati

Arya Desa said:


> Say if it is even true, this 6.7$ trillion farce. What does it matter to us? Is that your money lost? Did you break your back building those bridges?



Well for one, its that much less money that is going into PLA 



Beast said:


> This at least show at least India government is buying the idea of having a high speed train, right? As for the government asking others to invest and thinking it will work without putting a single dollars is just like India thinking they can get their way with French on Rafale deal. It will not do much help to India AF modernisation but slow it down.
> 
> Same as India economy development. Modi is as inefficient as former congress.



Why would Indian govt. have a problem if someone else put the money and build a bullet train ? 

If they don't build it, they don't. India looses nothing. If they build it, India gains a bullet train. Either way we win. 

At last count, both China and Japan are competing to build these in India so you are again wrong regarding Indian thinking.


----------



## dray

Arya Desa said:


> 1) the article is sensationalist
> 2) 200 million GBP is not very much
> 3) It is one example.




Check the links, check the photos, there are too many!

*Btw, photos in those links are really interesting, check once! *

Four Years Later, A Journalist Revisited China's Most Famous Ghost City - Here's The Depressing Way It Has Changed | Business Insider India

Welcome to The World's Largest Ghost City: Ordos, China

China Builds Its Own Manhattan -- Except It's a Ghost Town - Bloomberg

Ordos, China: A Modern Ghost Town - Photo Essays - TIME

China's economic boom leaves a trail of ghost cities | Marketplace.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Arya Desa said:


> Say if it is even true, this 6.7$ trillion farce. What does it matter to us? Is that your money lost? Did you break your back building those bridges?



As china goes down, we stopped selling iron ore to them at $180 per ton - which we did in 2011.

Instead, we begin buying iron ore from the world at $68 per ton.

As China demand slows, Indian iron ore imports surge to record| Reuters

Off course, yes, we can't sell steel to china now .. since they slow down.

India's engineering exports to China fell by 50 per cent in October: EEPC - The Economic Times

Net gain for us, still. I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Arya Desa said:


> Say if it is even true, this 6.7$ trillion farce. What does it matter to us? Is that your money lost? Did you break your back building those bridges?



The impending fall of Chinese economy will have some impact on global economy, even if for a few years. We need to plan accordingly. Also we need to learn from there mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Prajapati said:


> Well for one, its that much less money that is going into PLA
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Indian govt. have a problem if someone else put the money and build a bullet train ?
> 
> If they don't build it, they don't. India looses nothing. If they build it, India gains a bullet train. Either way we win.
> 
> At last count, both China and Japan are competing to build these in India so you are again wrong regarding Indian thinking.



If they dont build, India will not develop as simple as that. Less travel less business, less good sends more business opportunities lose. Who wants to invest in a inefficient countries even the per worker's paid is dirt cheap if he cant ship out his goods out on time or inefficiently. It is Indian lost if she thinks she still can afford such delay.

Same as your submarine fleet and AF. Can you indians afford more delay?



DRAY said:


> The impending fall of Chinese economy will have some impact on global economy, even if for a few years. We need to plan accordingly. Also we need to learn from there mistakes.



See! My words come truth. Some indian just love cherry pick some west headbutt news to console themselves for their inefficiency. If Modi continue delay modernisation of India thinking foreign investment will be duped into dumping money into money out of desperation. Then I think there is no hope for India. Modi will just be another Singh. Just change a name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faiez

Swachh_Bharat said:


> I think ultimately PBOC will need to print quite a lot of CNY in coming years.
> 
> People put their life savings into banks in CNY.
> 
> These savings were lent by banks to real estate developers to build unprofitable malls, unsaleable buildings, bridges to nowhere, unneeded factories.
> 
> Banks won't get their money back, as the underlying asset fails to earn money to repay.
> 
> If PBOC doesn't print CNY, to bail out the banks ... bank won't be able to pay back depositors. (which PBOC won't let happen, since the entire banking system will collapse -> People will start hoarding goods, rather than currency).
> 
> Printing money will imply inflation. However, this monetary boost doesn't help growth return ... because the printed money is bailing out bad debt, not creating new factories or means of production.
> 
> This is inflation, but no growth. "Stagflation" is the technical term.
> 
> With all the inflation, CNY will need to keep devaluing, otherwise the export markets will be lost as well..further worsening the situation.
> 
> Most of Chinese investments that were funded between 2009-14, were with iron ore at $150-180 per ton (not at $70), oil over $100 (not at $70). So, the capital cost locked in these factories make them less competitive to fresh capacities coming up elsewhere in the world.
> 
> China meltdown isn't going to be pleasant .. for the Chinese at least.



Did you even read the article?

And stagflation ? Really ? Stagflation is when there is no or limited growth and high inflation. China has great growth (it's slowing down but mostly meeting targets) and low inflation rates.

As for printing more money is concerned, they are currently more concerned over risk of price deflation. So it is incorrect to say they are melting down.



Swachh_Bharat said:


> 1. do you dispute the facts in the news: that there is not such bridge built. Or that it is a great bridge which is going to actually be of any use anytime soon?
> 
> 2. USD 350 million is about 0.005 per cent of the wasted investment of $ 6700 billion. So, yes it is a small amount of the over all such things.
> 
> 3. Yes, it is just one example. There are quite few well known to the world outside china. And the analysts who put together the $6700 may not be aware of many more such, than the ones they were able to count in.



the $6.7T figure according to the article is just plain wrong. The values they took for standard to be compared with were from long time ago when china was in it's infant years (growing very fast) and as the size of the economy increases, investment efficiency tends to go down. You can check american figures for a comparison, I'm sure they have even worse figures than china right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Faiez said:


> Did you even read the article?
> 
> And stagflation ? Really ? Stagflation is when there is no or limited growth and high inflation. China has great growth (it's slowing down but mostly meeting targets) and low inflation rates.
> 
> As for printing more money is concerned, they are currently more concerned over risk of price deflation. So it is incorrect to say they are melting down.



Inflation without growth will happen, if and only if PBOC begins to bail out bad debt.

If it chooses not to print .. it will be deflation. Too many goods produced.. but no money with anyone to buy them. Because every one's money in the bank has already been spent building factories.

No money with anyone .. same or more goods -> Deflation. That's their current problem.

Their growth has been all investment led and no consumption led.

They end up investing in things, which no one wants to consume.

CPC says: Why do you want rice, if you have high speed train. Stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> Let me show some headbutt news used to put up by west, trying to put down China development. They even laugh at China spending huge money on high speed rail as useless, dumb investment, uselss infrastruture building programs. This new was in 2011.
> 
> The Backlash Is Brewing Against Chinese High-Speed Rail: Here's Why It's In Trouble - Business Insider
> 
> Let fast forward to 2013 now.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/b...n-system-is-huge-success-for-china.html?_r=1&
> 
> And 2014 now, many countries are eager to emulate China so called expensive, useless high speed train infrastrutute building programs that included india.
> 
> China are building for the future now and not wait only for the needs. Such is the foresight of our CCP leader. The West can condemm how corrupted those CCP with recent many high profile cases of corrupted officers convicted but think about it. China has achieved world 2nd largest economy in 30 years time only. We are not as corrupted as many west wish us be.



Well to be fair HSR is quite Awesome & short range HSR (Not long ones) can bring great economic benifits to a region


----------



## dray

@Prajapati Some people will purposefully drag in India, Modi, etc. to derail the thread, please ignore them and stick to the topic.. 



Swachh_Bharat said:


> Inflation without growth will happen, if and only if PBOC begins to bail out bad debt.
> 
> If it chooses not to print .. it will be deflation. Too many goods produced.. but no money with anyone to buy them. Because every one's money in the bank has already been spent building factories.
> 
> No money with anyone .. same or more goods -> Deflation. That's their current problem.
> 
> *Their growth has been all investment led and no consumption led.*
> 
> They end up investing in things, which no one wants to consume.
> 
> CPC says: Why do you want rice, if you have high speed train. Stupid?




A very good point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Beast said:


> If they dont build, India will not develop as simple as that. Less travel less business, less good sends more business opportunities lose. Who wants to invest in a inefficient countries even the per worker's paid is dirt cheap if he cant ship out his goods out on time or inefficiently. It is Indian lost if she thinks she still can afford such delay.
> 
> Same as your submarine fleet and AF. Can you indians afford more delay?



We are not in a Hurry, so we move at our own pace. At our convenience and when its best for us. We get to decide when to move, how to move, when not to move. We like it that way. 

So far the investments into India has been very good, it appears to get better. So there is no complaints there either. 

Industrial growth and services are also growing. So far so good and no complaints. 

Now tell me again why is china investing in building a bullet train from Delhi to Chennai ?


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Echo_419 said:


> Well to be fair HSR is quite Awesome & short range HSR (Not long ones) can bring great economic benifits to a region



1. You have to assume that economic feasibility studies were done.
2. They were found to support all the investment decisions that were actually made (or just actually ordered from Beijing by fiat).
3. The cost of HSR actually manages to recover the investment in normal economic course.

HSR is not new technology, which was unavailable to .. say USA, Europe or practically anyone who wanted to invest money.

There is no chinese technical innovation in HSR. They just decided the spend the money. And japs and Europeans found that it was bargain price to sell to china, to make a profit. Nobody knows till later, that the investment was wise or will end up as monuments of a people's republic in ruins and stagnation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faiez

Swachh_Bharat said:


> Inflation without growth will happen, if and only if PBOC begins to bail out bad debt.
> 
> If it chooses not to print .. it will be deflation. Too many goods produced.. but no money with anyone to buy them. Because every one's money in the bank has already been spent building factories.
> 
> No money with anyone .. same or more goods -> Deflation. That's their current problem.
> 
> Their growth has been all investment led and no consumption led.
> 
> They end up investing in things, which no one wants to consume.
> 
> CPC says: Why do you want rice, if you have high speed train. Stupid?



Have you checked actual stats regarding their debt? Do you know how much of the debt is bad or could go bad?

Their growth is not all investment led right now. You are wrong with that. They have already started shifting to more domestic consumption and it's working.

"They end up investing in things, which no one wants to consume."

The actual stats say otherwise. I'm sorry, but I see a bias in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Prajapati said:


> We are not in a Hurry, so we move at our own pace. At our convenience and when its best for us. We get to decide when to move, how to move, when not to move. We like it that way.
> 
> So far the investments into India has been very good, it appears to get better. So there is no complaints there either.
> 
> Industrial growth and services are also growing. So far so good and no complaints.
> 
> Now tell me again why is china investing in building a bullet train from Delhi to Chennai ?



To export our products and expand our business. But given Modi business module, it will not work. China will not be duped into dumping money into India without India partnership and putting money into the project too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maravan

Seriously I am wondered, they had built so many beautiful cities. I think, they dont know what to do with the extra money they had... I dont think infrastructure investment will go waste, Once some enterprises/factories are started, these houses will get filled automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Beast said:


> To export our products and expand our business. But given Modi business module, it will not work. China will not be duped into dumping money into India without India partnership and putting money into the project too.



It was China who came seeking investment opportunity in India and in bullet train. 

You need to provide your advice to your govt. Japan is already doing it on the Mumbai - Ahmedabad link.


----------



## Beast

Swachh_Bharat said:


> There is no chinese technical innovation in HSR. They just decided the spend the money. And japs and Europeans found that it was bargain price to sell to china, to make a profit. Nobody knows till later, that the investment was wise or will end up as monuments of a people's republic in ruins and stagnation.



That's a very wrong conclusion. If our new HSR has no new China technology input, how can our train top speed outpace Germany and Japan record. Currently , our HSR still held the world record for fastest speed for a operational HSR. And our HSR average speed is still higher than germany and Japan. That exclude megalev train.

No doubt our HSR is improved on exisiting Japanese and German proven HSR technology. To say there is nothing Chinese input or innovation is an understatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Maravan said:


> Seriously I am wondered, they had built so many beautiful cities. I think, they dont know what to do with the extra money they had... I dont think infrastructure investment will go waste, Once some enterprises/factories are started, these houses will get filled automatically.



Yes, they have manhattan of their own.. maybe could house 10,000 people.

It was built with life saving of 20 million chinese workers.

How to choose the chosen "10,000" who will live in the manhattan of china ... and what happens to the remaining. Those remaining won't have the money to buy rice, if banks don't repay their life savings.

Or do they invite Europeans and American to live and pay rent for living in "manhattan of china" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Prajapati said:


> It was China who came seeking investment opportunity in India and in bullet train.
> 
> You need to provide your advice to your govt. Japan is already doing it on the Mumbai - Ahmedabad link.



Modi tender for HSR investment and of cos if feasible, why not we take a look about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Faiez said:


> Have you checked actual stats regarding their debt? Do you know how much of the debt is bad or could go bad?
> 
> Their growth is not all investment led right now. You are wrong with that. They have already started shifting to more domestic consumption and it's working.
> 
> "They end up investing in things, which no one wants to consume."
> 
> The actual stats say otherwise. I'm sorry, but I see a bias in you.




The biggest builder of China (probably the world) is saying that the real estate bubble is dangerous and will lead to a disaster, you want that link too?


----------



## Beast

Prajapati said:


> It was China who came seeking investment opportunity in India and in bullet train.
> 
> You need to provide your advice to your govt. Japan is already doing it on the Mumbai - Ahmedabad link.



Mumbai-Ahmedabad High-Speed Link - Railway Technology

Seems like they conduct a study only. Nothing comfirmed and Japan will not take a big risk if India only want Japan pure risky one side investment.



DRAY said:


> The biggest builder of China (probably the world) is saying that the real estate bubble is dangerous and will lead to a disaster, you want that link too?



Has it happen yet? In fact, CCP wanted some form of cool down of real estate as complain of too expensive housing for ordinary. China is in total control. The talk of China collapse is keep repeating for 20 years and nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Beast said:


> Modi tender for HSR investment and of cos if feasible, why not we take a look about it?



So you are contradicting your own statements now. As I said, its China who came to India seeking opportunity for investments.



Beast said:


> Mumbai-Ahmedabad High-Speed Link - Railway Technology
> 
> Seems like they conduct a study only. Nothing comfirmed and Japan will not take a big risk if India only want Japan pure risky one side investment.



That is how its done. First is always a Study.


----------



## thesolar65

Arya Desa said:


> I am of the mindset no infrastructural investment is a waste.



Infrastructures also needs maintenance expenditures afterwards!!


----------



## dray

Beast said:


> Has it happen yet? In fact, CCP wanted some form of cool down of real estate as complain of too expensive housing for ordinary. China is in total control. The talk of China collapse is keep repeating for 20 years and nothing happened.



Who said about last 20 years? But it is long overdue, CCP should have let the economy correct itself at least 5-6 years back, but they are still continuing with their old policy of injecting massive economic stimulus to drive growth with diminishing returns and diminishing efficiency of investment, this is only worsening the situation for China. See, a major economic crisis is unavoidable, the question is for how long CCP can delay it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

DRAY said:


> Who said about last 20 years? But it is long overdue, CCP should have let the economy correct itself at least 5-6 years back, but they are still continuing with their old policy of injecting massive economic stimulus to drive growth with diminishing returns and diminishing efficiency of investment, this is only worsening the situation for China. See, a major economic crisis is unavoidable, the question is for how long CCP can delay it.


 Please dont say crap. Inefficient return? By what standard? This report? China still sit on a massive foreign reserve of 4 trillion. If you are talking about collapse, China will be the last on list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Beast said:


> Please dont say crap. Inefficient return? By what standard? This report? China still sit on a massive foreign reserve of 4 trillion. If you are talking about collapse, China will be the last on list.



Diminishing efficiency of investment is an economic term describing a situation where every additional penny invested in something is performing less efficiently than the previous penny invested there, thus generating lesser and lesser returns than previous investments. Your foreign reserves have nothing to do with it.

Your government is taking steps to reduce the prices of real estate, and there are already protests among people who have invested in real estate, the entire middle and upper class. This has its own consequences, want me to explain?


----------



## Beast

DRAY said:


> Diminishing efficiency of investment is an economic term describing a situation where every additional penny invested in something is performing less efficiently than the previous penny invested there, thus generating lesser and lesser returns than previous investments. Your foreign reserves have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Your government is taking steps to reduce the prices of real estate, and there are already protests among people who have invested in real estate, the entire middle and upper class. This has its own consequences, want me to explain?



Then how does it relate to China collapse. You only collaspe when your reserve ran out,right? Trying hard to sell some China doom rumours?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

Beast said:


> Please dont say crap. Inefficient return? By what standard? This report? China still sit on a massive foreign reserve of 4 trillion. If you are talking about collapse, China will be the last on list.


Net asset value is $ 3 trillion, since China also has an external debt of $ 1 trillion.

Add up the net FDI into china for last 30 years .. if all those foreigners start selling the underlying assets purchased in China, in exchange of the FDI dollars ... you begin to have to either draw down the net $ 3 trillion, or devalue CNY to force foreigners to exit at losses. Btw.. much of the FDI was at 8.2 USDCNY rate. So, those foreigners gave up 1 USD to get 8.2 CNY. Even with zero return in CNY, they can now demand 1.32 USD when they take their money back at 6.2 USDCNY.

When bad things come, they come all together. Foreigners run out with their FDI .... when you have inflation / no growth / excess capacity / no buyers. Or you could have bankruptcies / no bailout / deflation.

Hard choice between a stick and a kick !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Swachh_Bharat said:


> Net asset value is $ 3 trillion, since China also has an external debt of $ 1 trillion.
> 
> Add up the net FDI into china for last 30 years .. if all those foreigners start selling the underlying assets purchased in China, in exchange of the FDI dollars ... you begin to have to either draw down the net $ 3 trillion, or devalue CNY to force foreigners to exit at losses. Btw.. much of the FDI was at 8.2 USDCNY rate. So, those foreigners gave up 1 USD to get 8.2 CNY. Even with zero return in CNY, they can now demand 1.32 USD when they take their money back at 6.2 USDCNY.
> 
> When bad things come, they come all together. Foreigners run out with their FDI .... when you have inflation / no growth / excess capacity / no buyers. Or you could have bankruptcies / no bailout / deflation.
> 
> 
> Hard choice between a stick and a kick !



In the first place why would they start selling in the first place? You are thinking of some kind of conspiracy? China is the best bet for western countries to boast their growth and even boeing to expect to ride in China $600billion aviation martket. Why would they try to kill the golden goose. They are even expecting China to buy up their underperforming asset to boast their economy.

And if you try to play around and messing in the market system. China is the worst place to choose since the government is sitting in a large foreign reserve. They will only get their hands burn before exhausting their chips.

You all can start all kind of China collaspe theory but other than some wetdream, it will hardly happen in the coming decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> That's a very wrong conclusion. If our new HSR has no new China technology input, how can our train top speed outpace Germany and Japan record. Currently , our HSR still held the world record for fastest speed for a operational HSR. And our HSR average speed is still higher than germany and Japan. That exclude megalev train.
> 
> No doubt our HSR is improved on exisiting Japanese and German proven HSR technology. To say there is nothing Chinese input or innovation is an understatement.



Wow I am surprised you gave a answer instead of trolling & agreed China has improved a lot in the Field of HSR


----------



## sicsheep

Swachh_Bharat said:


> Net asset value is $ 3 trillion, since China also has an external debt of $ 1 trillion.
> 
> Add up the net FDI into china for last 30 years .. if all those foreigners start selling the underlying assets purchased in China, in exchange of the FDI dollars ... you begin to have to either draw down the net $ 3 trillion, or devalue CNY to force foreigners to exit at losses. Btw.. much of the FDI was at 8.2 USDCNY rate. So, those foreigners gave up 1 USD to get 8.2 CNY. Even with zero return in CNY, they can now demand 1.32 USD when they take their money back at 6.2 USDCNY.
> 
> When bad things come, they come all together. Foreigners run out with their FDI .... when you have inflation / no growth / excess capacity / no buyers. Or you could have bankruptcies / no bailout / deflation.
> 
> Hard choice between a stick and a kick !


 
not only did you not account for interests on US bond, you forgot desnt matter how much dollar we own, we own way more CNY, so by CNY going up, do you think we actually lose money????
we control USD to CNY value, why do you think US always ask us to stop manipulating the currency, they got no control, unless they can find someone else with more than one trillion to invest in US economy, the most effective way to manipulate the USD is to buy US treasury bonds.

China can only collapse in Indian dreams, we are the biggest trading partner of EVERYONE,

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> Modi tender for HSR investment and of cos if feasible, why not we take a look about it?



That is true currently your nation rail operator is conducting a study for HSR in india (Delhi-Chennai route) if it is feasible then surely it will be built most probably with China since you are doing & paying for the study


----------



## Beast

Echo_419 said:


> That is true currently your nation rail operator is conducting a study for HSR in india (Delhi-Chennai route) if it is feasible then surely it will be built most probably with China since you are doing & paying for the study


Study is cheap, a few million dollars is nothing compare billion invested in the wrong area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Its funny how Indians think: on one hand, there are millions in India who live in slum homes, and they're debating the "efficiency" of investment into infrastructure. Do you *really* think that in a country of 1.3 billion people, there could possibly be investment surplus?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> Study is cheap, a few million dollars is nothing compare billion invested in the *wrong area*.



Hence the study



FairAndUnbiased said:


> Its funny how Indians think: on one hand, there are millions in India who live in slum homes, and they're debating the "efficiency" of investment into infrastructure. Do you *really* think that in a country of 1.3 billion people, there could possibly be investment surplus?



Yes there can be investment surplus


----------



## sicsheep

Jeffreyvnlk said:


> China will collapse on their own foot . Look at your wind turbine industry. With shale oil from USA and the price of crude oil so cheap, your wind turbine industry already go burst . China no access to any resources, huge domestic issues and all depend much on Malacca strait. If US navy close this strait, your economy will be gone.
> 
> *Remember, Japanese attacked Pear Harbor because US NAVY HAD CLOSED MALLACCA STRAIT FIRST
> 
> Remember, Japan as A RISING SUN in 80s and made fear in US about Japan overtaking US soon. Look at Japan now, she in deflation for 20 years after the bond crisis
> *
> Just US put some marines in Darwin Australia, your dear leader Xi very nervous. History will repeat itself


 
its OK, we are doing fine without economy advice from Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## northeast

Western Bullsh!t at its best.Their skill of twisting things up need to be improved.Not many Chinese will agree with these kinds of Bullsh!t.and you Chinese haters?Say what you want to say.Nobody cares about Gordon Chan,no need to mention his followers in this forum.Ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jeffreyvnlk

sicsheep said:


> its OK, we are doing fine without economy advice from Vietnam.


Oh no no a proud Chinese listens to no one but himself .As a Vietnamese I glad to see the judgment day of China. It better to be sooner than later. Even Japanese so proud of themselves before . At that time Japan GDP second after US. Japan so strong so proud in 80s

I just speculate. Japan gone, so is China. I just study history and try to project something into future. I don't force or offer any advice to anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Look, if the first paragraph says "But a closer look at how the researchers produced the $6.8 trillion figure badly damages their claim. Calling it a back-of-the-envelope estimate would be undeserved praise", why are you posting this on PDF again?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walle990

wishful thinking as always, China should have had a "hard landing" no less than a dozen time since the 21st century due to its poor financial system's data or "lack of, to the western standard", but these had always been high on opinions little on analysis. This article nitpicks an OPINION piece, and tries to make sense it to relate better to its targeted audience. If it was anything remotely concrete, the markets would have reacted to it. On the contrary, Chinese A-shares have soared these past weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

still better than India where even now in 21st century ppl go in muddy roads. there may be some overdoings in china . look what they have done right in 4 decades . we need to be pragmatic. there will always be some chinks in the armor . as a doctor i have seen such poverty most cannot imagine. many old age ppl have asked me poison to commit suicide. man my eyes are full of tears . i am not a fan of socialism. still India need a steep growth curve like China. in this pace we will atleast need a millenia to pass where China is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jeffreyvnlk

Beast said:


> Boy , read more before you sprout rubbish. Close the strait and shut China trade, who will supply the dear American their favourite iphone6 ? China is called the world factory for a reason. The world depend half commodities from China, same as our rare earth material.
> 
> Crude oil cheap? Isn't it better? China import less expensive oil, good for China motor industries. Win win situation. I know vietnam and China has some dispute but fact is vietnam still heavily depend on CHina for trade and survival. If China dies, Vietnam will be worst off.



So do I need to repeat the case of Japan for you ? You think US depends on you for I phone ? Give me break.

*Do you know 3D printing will make your cheap labor no longer to be a competitive advantage ? 
At a bright sunny day US capitalists just outsource to Latin America and all your factories will be idle. Do you know that ?*

I just pretty amused to see Japanese so proud like you now in 80s. Hope you learn nothing at all from Japan and your Panda will crumble. Of course China gone and Vietnam will be gone as well but I glad to see the big one gone first


----------



## walle990

Jeffreyvnlk said:


> Oh no no a proud Chinese listens to no one but himself .As a Vietnamese I glad to see the judgment day of China. It better to be sooner than later. Even Japanese so proud of themselves before . At that time Japan GDP second after US. Japan so strong so proud in 80s
> 
> I just speculate. Japan gone, so is China. I just study history and try to project something into future. I don't force or offer any advice to anyone



Please try and draw comparison between the stagnation of japan caused by the overspeculation of assets leading to the bubble exploding to the highly controlled markets of china's state capitalism? You may study history, but you seem to have learn't nothing from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Jeffreyvnlk said:


> So do I need to repeat the case of Japan for you ? You think US depend on you for I phone ? Give me break.
> 
> *Do you know 3D printing will make your cheap labor no longer to be competitive advantage ?
> On a bright day US capitalists just outsource to Latin America and all your factories will be idle. Do you know that ?*
> 
> I just pretty amused to see Japanese so proud like you now in 80s. Hope you not learn anything and your Panda will crumble



Precisely, iphone 6 all are made in China. Where is other iphone made beside China? No China, no iphone. SO as many other electronic products. 90% of the PC, laptop and component are made in China. Give me a break, all those crap about collapse of CHina been talking about 20 years and it only made CHina stronger. Your troll will only made the Panda stronger. Japan is an economic controlled by US. When US master order Japan to revalue Yen, they do it and there goes their history of proud economic power in 80s.

CHina is under nobody controlled. And US can bark about our Yuan but there is nothing they can do about us. China is China, she under nobody control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

walle990 said:


> Please try and draw comparison between the stagnation of japan caused by the overspeculation of assets leading to the bubble exploding to the highly controlled markets of china's state capitalism? You may study history, but you seem to have learn't nothing from it.


He thought he just come here and fart abit and everybody will believe his fairy tale? 
Real world dont work that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walle990

Jeffreyvnlk said:


> Yes I study Germen powerhouse in 60s then US no longer pegged their USD to gold , after that Germany gone burst
> 
> Yes I study NICs including Hongkong, Taiwan....then US raising interest then Asian Currency Crisit hit in 1997 and all NICs wen burst
> 
> Now China is for rinse and repeat. Ford and FedEx already remove from China to Mexico. A lot of Chinese elite run away from China into US and Canada, having pregnancies and give birth there
> 
> Next, US will use Latin American as factories to supply good to US consumers. RINSE AND REPEAT
> 
> Yes, China gone and VN gone as well but you are a big ship so the Titanic show will be more impressive



So you can't answer my question at all.

Mexico wages are already lower than the chinese counter-part, even with favourable NAFTA manufacturing stays in China. China has now become a market first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Beast said:


> Then how does it relate to China collapse. You only collaspe when your reserve ran out,right? Trying hard to sell some China doom rumours?



The quantum of bail out to banks and FIs would be almost double of your reserves, CCP can choose to let the economy have a free fall when the crisis becomes acute, but that will destroy the Chinese banks completely and also will be equal to transferring the entire debt to general public with its own repercussions for the stability of the CCP government.


----------



## northeast

DRAY said:


> The quantum of bail out to banks and FIs would be almost double of your reserves, CCP can choose to let the economy have a free fall when the crisis becomes acute, but that will destroy the Chinese banks completely and also will be equal to transferring the entire debt to general public with its own repercussions for the stability of the CCP government.


We don't need US dollars to bail out our companies,you dumb ashes,lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

northeast said:


> We don't need US dollars to bail out our companies,you dumb ashes,lmao.



bravado, just before a possible downfall...


----------



## ice bomb

Swachh_Bharat said:


> Net asset value is $ 3 trillion, since China also has an external debt of $ 1 trillion.
> 
> Add up the net FDI into china for last 30 years .. if all those foreigners start selling the underlying assets purchased in China, in exchange of the FDI dollars ... you begin to have to either draw down the net $ 3 trillion, or devalue CNY to force foreigners to exit at losses. Btw.. much of the FDI was at 8.2 USDCNY rate. So, those foreigners gave up 1 USD to get 8.2 CNY. Even with zero return in CNY, they can now demand 1.32 USD when they take their money back at 6.2 USDCNY.
> 
> When bad things come, they come all together. Foreigners run out with their FDI .... when you have inflation / no growth / excess capacity / no buyers. Or you could have bankruptcies / no bailout / deflation.
> 
> Hard choice between a stick and a kick !



You need a basic course in economics. Or basic reading skills.

Has China got an external-debt problem? Not likely - Real Time Economics - WSJ

The $366.4 billion in new foreign loans in 2013 is only about *a quarter of the roughly $1.45 trillion in new domestic loans China’s banks made last year.*

China’s foreign-exchange regulator puts the country’s total outstanding foreign debt at $863.2 billion, *about 9% of the country’s gross domestic product, much lower than Thailand, Mexico or South Africa* . That makes a debt blowout less of a possibility if the yuan currency continues to weaken.

And what is with the crap that everyone is selling their assets? For every seller, there is a buyer. Basic economics. 

It is a 1.3 billion market with a 8 trillion economy. Believe or not, someone is gonna invest in that country. Maybe not people like you who lack basic reading and comprehension skills, but others.

I just hate stupid kids with their doomsday scenarios who dont know the difference between a slowdow in FDI and selling of assets.

Unlike trolls, I provide links:

China September FDI recovers on month but still down 1.4 percent for the year| Reuters

FDI is an important gauge of the health of the external economy, to which China's vast factory sector is oriented,* but it is a small contributor to overall capital flows compared with exports, which were worth about $2 trillion in 2013.*

*Shen said last month that China's FDI may hit an all-time high of $120 billion this year, barring no sharp changes in global capital flows.*

The investment data came as China's trade sector showed surprisingly strong performance in September, easing concerns about the risk of a sharper slowdown, though some economists suspected the export figures may have been inflated by speculative over-invoicing activities, as they were earlier in the year.

What is FDI in your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## northeast

I think Indians or westerners should concern more about their own economy instead of wishing the collapse of China.it won't do anything bad to us.Too much of mind masterbation is not good for one's health.And It just make you guys look like annoying bitches,only good at badmouthing.Bring a war or shut up,you pathetic annoying bitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

sicsheep said:


> not only did you not account for interests on US bond, you forgot desnt matter how much dollar we own, we own way more CNY, so by CNY going up, do you think we actually lose money????
> we control USD to CNY value, why do you think US always ask us to stop manipulating the currency, they got no control, unless they can find someone else with more than one trillion to invest in US economy, the most effective way to manipulate the USD is to buy US treasury bonds.
> 
> China can only collapse in Indian dreams, we are the biggest trading partner of EVERYONE,
> 
> Thank you!





FairAndUnbiased said:


> Its funny how Indians think: on one hand, there are millions in India who live in slum homes, and they're debating the "efficiency" of investment into infrastructure. Do you *really* think that in a country of 1.3 billion people, there could possibly be investment surplus?



1. This thread is not about India or its economy.

2. It's not Indians only who think so, rest of the world also think alike, especially the informed ones.

China's Turn For A Debt Crisis: Keep Your Eyes Open For The Unexpected - Forbes

China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk - Real Time Economics - WSJ

China banking crisis 'almost certain', warns economist Gabriel Stein

China banking crisis? Here's what it might look like

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: China Banking Crisis "Almost" Certain Says Senior International Economist; Global Banking Crisis "Is" Certain Says Mish



northeast said:


> I think Indians or westerners should concern more about their own economy instead of wishing the collapse of China.it won't do anything bad to us.Too much of mind masterbation is not good for one's health.And It just make you guys look like annoying bitches,only good at badmouthing.Bring a war or shut up,you pathetic annoying bitches.



In a globalized world it is everybody's concern, the economies are more connected than ever.


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

northeast said:


> I think Indians or westerners should concern more about their own economy instead of wishing the collapse of China.it won't do anything bad to us.Too much of mind masterbation is not good for one's health.And It just make you guys look like annoying bitches,only good at badmouthing.Bring a war or shut up,you pathetic annoying bitches.



Why do you have a problem, if we like watching a show?

It you strip, people like to watch .. quite natural..


----------



## walle990

Swachh_Bharat said:


> Why do you have a problem, if we like watching a show?
> 
> It you strip, people like to watch .. quite natural..



Its like praying other people's house collapse, when your own house is on fire.



Jeffreyvnlk said:


> Should I repeat my self like an idiot here ?
> 
> US let Germany to be US factory for US consumers in 60s then US let Germany go burst
> US let Japan to be US factory for US consumers in 80s then US made Japan bankrupt
> US let NICs to be US factory for US consumers in 90s then US made NICs gone
> Pleas try to fill the blank:
> 
> *US let China to be US factory for US consumers in 00s then US made....... burst
> US let Latin America to be US factory for US consumers in ....then US made......broke*
> 
> Are u so deaf or too dumb to fill those gaps above ?




Simple, China itself as a market is much larger than the USA. Your whole theory just collapsed. Oh wait, they also borrow from China so they can spend some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

walle990 said:


> Simple, China itself as a market is much larger than the USA. Your whole theory just collapsed. Oh wait, they also borrow from China so they can spend some more.



There is a problem, Chinese economy is not consumption driven, and even if you guys manage to increase consumption, it will not be sufficient to run your mega factories that are already suffering from over capacity. But that is not really the major problem at hand, the major problem is the debt crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ice bomb said:


> You need a basic course in economics. Or basic reading skills.
> 
> Has China got an external-debt problem? Not likely - Real Time Economics - WSJ
> 
> The $366.4 billion in new foreign loans in 2013 is only about *a quarter of the roughly $1.45 trillion in new domestic loans China’s banks made last year.*
> 
> China’s foreign-exchange regulator puts the country’s total outstanding foreign debt at $863.2 billion, *about 9% of the country’s gross domestic product, much lower than Thailand, Mexico or South Africa* . That makes a debt blowout less of a possibility if the yuan currency continues to weaken.
> 
> And what is with the crap that everyone is selling their assets? For every seller, there is a buyer. Basic economics.
> 
> It is a 1.3 billion market with a 8 trillion economy. Believe or not, someone is gonna invest in that country. Maybe not people like you who lack basic reading and comprehension skills, but others.
> 
> I just hate stupid kids with their doomsday scenarios who dont know the difference between a slowdow in FDI and selling of assets.
> 
> Unlike trolls, I provide links:
> 
> China September FDI recovers on month but still down 1.4 percent for the year| Reuters
> 
> FDI is an important gauge of the health of the external economy, to which China's vast factory sector is oriented,* but it is a small contributor to overall capital flows compared with exports, which were worth about $2 trillion in 2013.*
> 
> *Shen said last month that China's FDI may hit an all-time high of $120 billion this year, barring no sharp changes in global capital flows.*
> 
> The investment data came as China's trade sector showed surprisingly strong performance in September, easing concerns about the risk of a sharper slowdown, though some economists suspected the export figures may have been inflated by speculative over-invoicing activities, as they were earlier in the year.
> 
> What is FDI in your country?



We are a 10 trillion economy right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

DRAY said:


> 1. This thread is not about India or its economy.
> 
> 2. It's not Indians only who think so, rest of the world also think alike, especially the informed ones.
> 
> China's Turn For A Debt Crisis: Keep Your Eyes Open For The Unexpected - Forbes
> 
> China’s Banks Pose World’s Largest Systemic Risk - Real Time Economics - WSJ
> 
> China banking crisis 'almost certain', warns economist Gabriel Stein
> 
> China banking crisis? Here's what it might look like
> 
> Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: China Banking Crisis "Almost" Certain Says Senior International Economist; Global Banking Crisis "Is" Certain Says Mish
> 
> 
> 
> In a globalized world it is everybody's concern, the economies are more connected than ever.



I don't believe in that. America and Europe position is far worse than that. US economy is like a fairy tail running on magic, this is clearly the case of the art of misdirection. Hey, magic works cause i always get fooled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

Jeffreyvnlk said:


> So do I need to repeat the case of Japan for you ? You think US depend on you for I phone ? Give me break.
> 
> *Do you know 3D printing will make your cheap labor no longer to be a competitive advantage ?
> On a bright day US capitalists just outsource to Latin America and all your factories will be idle. Do you know that ?*
> 
> I just pretty amused to see Japanese so proud like you now in 80s. Hope you not learn anything and your Panda will crumble. Of course China gone and Vietnam will be gone as well but I glad to see a big one gone first



1. Foreign investment accounts for a very small part of the Chinese production. US investment is a very small part of that small part. US outsourced most of their stuff to Mexico and Latin America since a few decades ago. Duh, US has the most solid influence at Americas, of course they are going to outsource thing to there first instead of China, which is on the other side of the world and a long time competitor to boot.

2. Japanese government also have very little control over its mega-financial clans, which are powerful political clans and feudal lords dating back to hundreds of years ago. This is why once they begin to over-invest into their real estate sector, the Japan government could do nothing to stop them except waiting for things to blow up. In comparison, China has been an absolute monarchy since the time before Jesus Christ is born. Chinese government can put a clamp on cash flow into certain sectors at anytime.

Why are you even comparing Japan and China if you claimed you have learned history? The closest similarity China and Japan has is the languages that were related to each other more than a thousand year ago. Everything else about the two nations, especially those factors that influence economic and political decision are completely different. You would frankly found more similar between Germans and Japanese economy than Japanese and Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheTruth

@DRAY actually, if you could read, the article is criticizing the study as "lousy".

This thread is now about India's alleged capabilities in English, and how they're non-existent in fact.



Swachh_Bharat said:


> 3. Yes, it is just one example. There are quite few well known to the world outside china. And the analysts who put together the $6700 may not be aware of many more such, than the ones they were able to count in.



Read. The figure they arrived at has nothing to do with individual projects being surveyed and deemed "worthless".



DRAY said:


> The quantum of bail out to banks and FIs would be almost double of your reserves, CCP can choose to let the economy have a free fall when the crisis becomes acute, but that will destroy the Chinese banks completely and also will be equal to transferring the entire debt to general public with its own repercussions for the stability of the CCP government.



Are you retarded? Chinese banks alone hold $18trillion in desposits, which is nearly 6x the total net worth and 10x the GDP of India.



DRAY said:


> There is a problem, Chinese economy is not consumption driven, and even if you guys manage to increase consumption, it will not be sufficient to run your mega factories that are already suffering from over capacity. But that is not really the major problem at hand, the major problem is the debt crisis.



haha more nonsense from the guy who has never taken an economics class. Just because China doesn't record some of its consumption, doesn't mean it doesn't consume.

Take that lesson and maybe get your economic growth above that pathetic $100 billion a year ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Xiaomi smartphone taps into US market *

Xiaomi Corp, the world's third-largest smartphone manufacturer, will launch its new smartphone in Consumer Electronics Show (CES) that falls in January 2015 in Las Vegas, the first-ever appearance of the fast-growing Chinese IT company in the US market.

According to the Economic Daily News in China, Xiaomi might launch its newest flagship smartphone Mi5 their newest flagship that has high-end specifications but with a low-end price, like most of the smartphones that have come out of China.

It was reported that the new smartphone will may pack a Quad 5.7-inch HD display, a powerful Qualcomm chipset as well as fingerprint scanning tech by default.

According to a report from International Data Corporation (IDC), Xiaomi's smartphone shipment in the third quarter 2014 ranked the third after Apple Inc. and Samsung Electronics Co.

Lei Jun, Xiaomi's founder and CEO, dubbed as "China's Steve Jobs", said the company might become the world's largest smartphone maker in the next five to ten years during a forum of World Internet Conference held in November in China.

Xiaomi stepped into global market by entering 10 new markets India, Brazil and Russia this year. It also set a goal of increasing sales to 100 million phones in 2015, according to an April 23 report from Bloomberg News.

The company recently has been making a series of aggressive investments for entering the global and US market. Analysts point out that Lei has started to make Xiaomi's own ecosystem to challenge Apple.

On Dec 1, the company announced its participation in the $40 million fundraising for Misfit, a Silicon Valley-based start-up. It is the first time that Xiaomi has taken a stake in a US mobile-device maker.

Misfit, which claims to make the biggest-selling activity and sleep tracker in China, said on Tuesday it had raised new financing from Xiaomi, e-commerce company JD.com Inc., and venture-capital firms GGV Capital and Shunwei, a VC firm set up by Xiaomi.

Xiaomi Corp, and Kingsoft Corp., announced on Dec 4 that the two companies will invest $1 billion for cloud services in next three to five years.

Lei, co-founder of both companies, revealed details of the first-round $222 million investment in the NASDAQ-listed 21Vianet Group Inc., the largest carrier-neutral Internet data center service provider in China. Temasek Holdings of Singapore also agreed to inject $74 million into 21Vianet.

"Cloud service will become one of the prime costs of IT companies in the future," said Lei on Dec 3.

"For instance, at the current data upload speed, Xiaomi after next year will have to pay an annual $488 million fee for the data storage, most of which are the pictures and videos from users of Xiaomi's smartphones and other mobile technology products," said Lei.

"Sixty-eight million Xiaomi users are uploading 90 million pictures and 2 million videos every day," said Lei.

On Nov 19, Xiaomi also made a $294 million investment in online video provider iQiyi, a unit of search giant Baidu Inc.


----------



## TaiShang

*CapitaLand unveils huge real estate expansion plan *





Potential house buyers visit a recent property exhibition in Beijing.[China Daily]

CapitaLand Ltd, one of Asia's largest real estate companies, plans to add four integrated development projects in China each year in the coming three years, the company's top management said.

*"There is still room for growth in China," says Lim Ming Yan, the company's group president and chief executive officer. "From a risk perspective, it shall not be a problem if the investment portion of China exceeds 50 percent."*

CapitaMalls Asia, a company under the Singapore-based CapitaLand Ltd, had 48 percent of its assets ratio in China.

"Although we still hope to keep some business elsewhere, we are focusing on the core markets of China and Singapore," he says, adding that the group plans to intensify investment in the five city clusters of Beijing-Tianjin, Shanghai-Hangzhou-Suzhou-Ningbo, Guangzhou-Shenzhen, Chengdu-Chongqing, and Wuhan.

As of now the company owns 150 real estate projects and real estate financial products in China, mainly in the above regions.

Lim took over as president and CEO of CapitaLand in early 2013, and carried out a series of reforms, including new appointments and realignment of operations within the company's four main business units－CapitaLand Singapore, CapitaLand China, CapitaMalls Asia and The Ascott Ltd.

The most recent personnel changes took place in September: Jason Leow, former CEO of CapitaLand China, was appointed CEO of CapitaMalls Asia. His position was taken by CapitaLand China's former deputy CEO and former CIO Lucas Loh.

"We streamlined our structure, made it more flexible and carried out other major moves since last year, which are all oriented to our development strategy, our core markets," Lim says.

CapitaLand has about 50 projects with investment volume of S$36 billion ($27.58 billion), which would be completed in three years, and more than half of these are in China.

*Besides China and Singapore, the company also sees potential in other Asian markets including Malaysia, Vietnam and Indonesia.*

*CapitaLand is not alone in its "China craze". Despite the Chinese government's efforts to curb inflation and surging property prices, foreign capital is still bullish about the market.*

*In March, the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board announced a plan to invest $250 million in the Chinese real estate market through a new venture with China Vanke Co Ltd, the nation's largest residential developer.*

Private equity firms like Blackstone Group and KKR have already raised tens of billions of dollars targeting property investments in the Asian market.

Shen Jianguang, chief Asia economist at Mizuho Securities Asia Ltd, said in a recent speech at the 2014 Boao Real Estate Forum in Hainan province that foreign investors will show greater interest in China's capital market, especially the real estate market.

The Chinese government started to ease the monetary policies since May, with more than 20 percent growth in fiscal expenditure and more than 20 percent decrease in effective interest rate, which made investors across the globe perceive lower risks for hard landing of China's economy, he says.

"With fundamentals continuing to improve and the addition of more liquidity, there has been a large increase in overseas capital flows, and the trend will continue," he says.

Lim sees market changes amid the fast urbanization process in China.

"In the preliminary stage of urbanization, residential property enjoyed great market prospects. Now the development direction seems to have shifted to urban infrastructure since 2012 or 2013," he says.

However, in spite of chances in developing commercial property such as shopping centers, the booming e-commerce platform in China is posing new challenges, says Jason Leow of CapitaMalls Asia.

"While e-commerce is gaining larger retail market share, some clients are either reducing the number of their stores or narrowing the store area, which does pose new challenges," Leow says.

To cope with the situation, CapitaMalls Asia is integrating its 104 malls in China to collect data on buying habits of customers.

"It is easy for online stores to learn consumer preferences by collecting data on the Internet, while it is not so easy for physical stores. So we are gathering data from customers to help the stores better understand their consumption habits, so that they can develop ideas for site selection, planning and designing," he says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's exports rise 4.7 pct in Nov. *

China's exports rose 4.7 percent year on year to 211.66 billion U.S. dollars in November, customs data showed on Monday.

Imports stood at 157.19 billion U.S. dollars, down 6.7 percent, the data showed


----------



## Aepsilons

StarCraft_ZT said:


> The Shanghai Composite veered between gains and losses on Friday as a recent rally survived a series of short-lived selloffs to cap a weekly gain of 9.5%. The value of shares traded in Shanghai hit a daily record of 639 billion yuan ($103.8 billion).



WOW. Talk about size.


----------



## dray

TheTruth said:


> @DRAY actually, if you could read, the article is criticizing the study as "lousy".
> 
> This thread is now about India's alleged capabilities in English, and how they're non-existent in fact.
> 
> Read. The figure they arrived at has nothing to do with individual projects being surveyed and deemed "worthless".
> 
> Are you retarded? Chinese banks alone hold $18trillion in desposits, which is nearly 6x the total net worth and 10x the GDP of India.
> 
> haha more nonsense from the guy who has never taken an economics class. Just because China doesn't record some of its consumption, doesn't mean it doesn't consume.
> 
> Take that lesson and maybe get your economic growth above that pathetic $100 billion a year ...



And what is the debt of chinese banks that has gone bad or expected to go bad? I have already given enough material here, read those before posting your 'beliefs'. Rest of your post is not worth replying.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Can you believe that America has more roads than China does? Despite China having a vastly larger population?

That's why we are still a developing country. Our per capita infrastructure levels are still low.

In order to eventually become a developed country, we are going to have to build infrastructure at a pace never seen before in history, due to our population of over a billion.

India has a similar population level, but they failed hard in terms of infrastructure, even basic things like sanitation.

Wasteful investment is a big problem in China, but at least the houses have been built. Tell a starving person on the street if it's better to have a house you can't sell, or no house at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

powastick said:


> I don't believe in that. America and Europe position is far worse than that. US economy is like a fairy tail running on magic, this is clearly the case of the art of misdirection. Hey, magic works cause i always get fooled.



US controls the world economy in more ways than you can imagine, you are playing their game by their rules. I would rather take the opinion of western economists than anybody else. Btw, even many chinese economists are not very positive about the economic mess in China.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> US controls the world economy in more ways than you can imagine, you are playing their game by their rules. I would rather take the opinion of western economists than anybody else. Btw, even many chinese economists are not very positive about the economic mess in China.



I'm sure you've seen all the "China asset bubble collapse" stories out in the last few years.

Many of these stories come out of Chinese economists.

Now look back in hindsight, and see how it played out. 

If you compare on indicators like currency reserves, and public debt, China is in an enviable position. We have $4 trillion in currency reserves, and one of the lowest public debt levels in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Can you believe that America has more roads than China does? Despite China having a vastly larger population?
> 
> That's why we are still a developing country. Our per capita infrastructure levels are still low.
> 
> In order to eventually become a developed country, we are going to have to build infrastructure at a pace never seen before in history, due to our population of over a billion.
> 
> India has a similar population level, but they failed hard in terms of infrastructure, even basic things like sanitation.
> 
> Wasteful investment is a big problem in China, but at least the houses have been built. Tell a starving person on the street if it's better to have a house you can't sell, or no house at all.



The last paragraph sums up yout entire post, as you have admitted; wasteful investment is a big problem in China, and I think the problem can actually be bigger than the 2008 sub-prime crisis. And no, poor people of China can't afford those houses, and giving it free to them will not help chinese economy.


----------



## Beast

DRAY said:


> US controls the world economy in more ways than you can imagine, you are playing their game by their rules. I would rather take the opinion of western economists than anybody else. Btw, even many chinese economists are not very positive about the economic mess in China.


Western economist? Aren't they the one screwing up their own economic? And you still can trust their words?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> The last paragraph sums up yout entire post, as you have admitted; wasteful investment is a big problem in China, and I think the problem can actually be bigger than the 2008 sub-prime crisis. And no, poor people of China can't afford those houses, and giving it free to them will not help chinese economy.



It's funny that you think we'll be the ones having a crisis. 

We have $4 trillion in currency reserves, which alone is more than double the Indian GDP. And we have one of the lowest public debt levels in the world, much lower than India.

And we have an enormous trade surplus, whereas India only has deficits.

But I'm happy you think that way. I told the Indian members here the same thing when I joined the forum back in 2010. Fast forward, and today and India's growth rate is 4-5%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'm sure you've seen all the "China asset bubble collapse" stories out in the last few years.
> 
> Many of these stories come out of Chinese economists.
> 
> Now look back in hindsight, and see how it played out.
> 
> If you compare on indicators like currency reserves, and public debt, China is in an enviable position. We have $4 trillion in currency reserves, and one of the lowest public debt levels in the world.



And total chinese bank debt has risen to $25 trillion, that $4 trillion can be an effective tool for trolling, but it is not the solution to every problem China faces or going to face @Chinese-Dragon


----------



## Beast

DRAY said:


> And total chinese bank debt has risen to $25 trillion, that $4 trillion can be an effective tool for trolling, but it is not the solution to every problem China faces or going to face @Chinese-Dragon



25 trillion debt? Are you high on drugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It's funny that you think we'll be the ones having a crisis.
> 
> We have $4 trillion in currency reserves, which alone is more than double the Indian GDP. And we have one of the lowest public debt levels in the world, much lower than India.
> 
> And we have an enormous trade surplus, whereas India only has deficits.
> 
> But I'm happy you think that way. I told the Indian members here the same thing when I joined the forum back in 2010. Fast forward, and today and India's growth rate is 4-5%.



1. The thread is not about India.

2. You have clearly gone into trolling mode, not gonna work. 



Beast said:


> 25 trillion debt? Are you high on drugs?



NO.

Wake up!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> 1. The thread is not about India.
> 
> 2. You have clearly gone into trolling mode, not gonna work.



I know you're trying to keep this thread bumped up to the top of the list, and guess what I'll help you.

I'm glad people are still underestimating China. It serves our "Tao guang yang hui" strategy perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I know you're trying to keep this thread bumped up to the top of the list, and guess what I'll help you.
> 
> I'm glad people are still underestimating China. It serves our "Tao guang yang hui" strategy perfectly.



I am genuinely concerned about impending crisis in the Chinese economy and its impact on global economy, even though we will get away with minor scratches.

What that strategy means? You always have some fancy strategy to justify worst of situations!!


----------



## bolo

Beast said:


> Western economist? Aren't they the one screwing up their own economic? And you still can trust their words?


Western wconomists or economists in general, all useless shits. None of these big mouths in the past have predicted a downturn in the economy. Their bs solutions are to print and spend out of any recession. wonder why you need phd for this bs ?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> I am genuinely concerned about impending crisis in the Chinese economy and its impact on global economy, even though we will get away with minor scratches.
> 
> What that strategy means? You always have some fancy strategy to justify worst of situations!!



"Tao guang yang hui" (韜光養晦) is Deng Xiaoping's strategy, in English you might say it's like "biding your time and building your capabilities". The characters literally mean: "Hide brightness, nourish obscurity".

Directly contrary to India's strategy, part of which involved India's favorite President Kalam announcing to the world that India would be a superpower in 2012. 

That's exactly the opposite of what we're trying to do. Our leaders are always on the news saying "China is still a developing country" (which is the truth).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hans

China is a super big developing country..
Every part is developing, from poor to rich.
Also CNY is under devaluation internally.
So the debt is really nothing big deal..
Today`s debt at dangerous level is no longer that bad after a few years..



DRAY said:


> And total chinese bank debt has risen to $25 trillion, that $4 trillion can be an effective tool for trolling, but it is not the solution to every problem China faces or going to face @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Look like we have some big mouth Indian thinking they know the road to development than us. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

DRAY said:


> I am genuinely concerned about impending crisis in the Chinese economy and its impact on global economy, even though we will get away with minor scratches.
> 
> What that strategy means? You always have some fancy strategy to justify worst of situations!!


reading your posts on China and Modi is pretty funny.

You guys have unshaken faith in him, yet no faith in China, for obvious reasons.

Does China have problems? Does US have problems? Does India, everyone's got problems, but it's how we handle them. 

I didn't read all of it, but let's look at the time line, at first property building and luxury apartments and shopping centres were seen as a waste in China, than it was HSR and ghost cities, bad debts, and all that.

But do you know how many cities have 300,000 or more in population in China? They could be ghost cities but they are not, you can't just look at the cities that have filled, but the cities that were never ghost cities in the first place.

I'm sure China will face some kind of problem at some point that will need restructuring, but I can't personally predict that. 


Are there bad decisions? Obviously, Kobe bryant missed the most shots in NBA, but he has made way more than almost everybody. You have to look at the whole body of work.

India doesn't have as big as a ghost city problem, how many of those smart cities you have running out of the 100? Or so? Can you guarantee the success of all of them? You don't have this problem, same as Scalabrin doesn't miss as many shots, cause he warms the bench relative to Kobe. 

You play in the game, you will miss shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Genesis said:


> India doesn't have as big as a ghost city problem, how many of those smart cities you have running out of the 100? Or so? Can you guarantee the success of all of them?



Now, India does absolutely have no ghost cities. Their trains are fully-packed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "Tao guang yang hui" (韜光養晦) is Deng Xiaoping's strategy, in English you might say it's like "biding your time and building your capabilities". The characters literally mean: "Hide brightness, nourish obscurity".
> 
> Directly contrary to India's strategy, part of which involved India's favorite President Kalam announcing to the world that India would be a superpower in 2012.
> 
> That's exactly the opposite of what we're trying to do. Our leaders are always on the news saying "China is still a developing country" (which is the truth).



China is not obscure, on the contrary they are extremely vocal and aggresive about showing their muscles to the world. 

Have you ever been to India? Just asking, nothing related to the thread.


----------



## BoQ77

such wasteful investments. 
not good for taxpayers.


----------



## cirr

DRAY said:


> Overcapacity is wastage, CCP made three when one was needed, the primary goal was to throw in more investment into the economy as stimulus to drive growth, 'infrastructure building' was a secondary goal. All those investments have jacked up their GDP in previous years, but now they are about to add to the NPA of dangerously over-leveraged Chinese banks.



Over capacity？

No。China's infrastructure density is way lower than countries like Germany and France。

Guangdong Province，with a population of 100 million and a land area 56% of Germany，aims for 4000km of operating rails by 2020 but the total will still be only about 1/10 of Germany‘s rail mileage today。

Ditto for other infrastructure。

Over the next 10 years China needs to plough at least 20 trillion USD into infrastructure to even come close to bringing itself up to the standard against which it measures itself。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

I have been to Chennai this year.
I would say India people in real life are nice. Busy with their own life.
India people in the internet are caring more about India`s position in the world than real life..
Yet I would say people`s life quality influence the countries position a lot.
A country where people having great life will surely more recognized than country with people in poor condition.



DRAY said:


> China is not obscure, on the contrary they are extremely vocal and aggresive about showing their muscles to the world.
> 
> Have you ever been to India? Just asking, nothing related to the thread.



China really invest a lot on base infrastructure like high way, railway, and industrial capacity of manufacturing..
These investment seems too much for current China
But soon people start to enjoy the benefit of these investment with better transportation and better products..




BoQ77 said:


> such wasteful investments.
> not good for taxpayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The boom in infrastructure investment is far from over。

A case in point：

The three-year old Beijing-Shanghai HSR is already overly congested and near saturation，warranting a feasibility study for a second HSR。

In the meantime，service intervals will be shortened from the current 4.5 mins on average to 3.0mins。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

bolo said:


> Western wconomists or economists in general, all useless shits. None of these big mouths in the past have predicted a downturn in the economy. Their bs solutions are to print and spend out of any recession. wonder why you need phd for this bs ?



China did the same, China’s total bank debt has grown from $14 trillion in 2008 to $25 trillion today – more than double the total size of the US commercial banking sector. To support this massive growth in credit, China’s central bank has more than doubled its money supply (M2) by simply printing more money. While rapid growth in credit and large-scale monetary expansion may have softened the blow of the 2008 financial crisis and contributed to renewed growth, history has never seen such a colossal ramp-up of both money and credit without a subsequent period of financial chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> *Wasted investment; China's $6.8-trillion hole? *
> SHANGHAI
> 
> HAS CHINA really blown $6.8 trillion on worthless investments over the past five years? This is the startling claim made by two Chinese government researchers that has, understandably, caused quite a stir. If true, it would mean that fully 37% of Chinese investment since 2009 was wasted on building bridges to nowhere and homes with no one in them. There is, without question, plenty of worrying evidence that Chinese investment has become less efficient in recent years. But a closer look at how the researchers produced the $6.8 trillion figure badly damages their claim. Calling it a back-of-the-envelope estimate would be undeserved praise.
> 
> The $6.8 trillion calculation was made by Xu Ce of the National Development and Reform Commission, an economic planning agency, and Wang Yuan of the Academy of Macroeconomic Research, a think-tank under the commission. Their analysis was published last week as an opinion piece in the Shanghai Securities Journal, a government-run newspaper. In their article, they estimate that worthless investment totalled 7.9 trillion yuan in 2009; 5.4 trillion yuan in 2010; 4.7 trillion yuan in 2011; 10.6 trillion yuan in 2012; and 13.2 trillion yuan last year. That amounts to 41.8 trillion yuan over the past five years, or $6.8 trillion at the current exchange rate.
> 
> These are remarkably precise figures for wasted investment, something that, by its nature, is extremely hard to pin down. There are practical difficulties – for example, we know that some government investment funds have been skimmed off by corrupt officials, but it takes careful forensics to track the ill-gotten gains of one rotten official, let alone thousands of them. Even greater are the theoretical challenges. China has clearly built too many homes, too quickly, but if some of those that stand empty today are eventually bought then what once seemed a wasted investment could yet turn into a productive one.
> 
> So how exactly do Mr Xu and Ms Wang arrive at their numbers? Their method is to compare China’s capital efficiency in the 1980s and 1990s with the past decade; they treat any decline in efficiency as evidence of wasted investment. Although they don’t publish their calculations in full, their conclusions have the virtue of being very easy to replicate from official data. (Be warned that this is slightly wonky.)
> 
> Mr Xu and Ms Wang base their analysis entirely on the concept of incremental capital output ratio, or ICOR. ICOR is a measure of how much investment it takes to produce each additional unit of growth in an economy, with investment the numerator and additional GDP the denominator. The higher a country’s ICOR, the less efficient it is – that is, it takes more investment to produce a smaller amount of economic output. Mr Xu and Ms Wang begin by calculating that China’s average ICOR from 1979 to 1996 was 2.6. To do so they tot up each year’s ICOR and calculate a simple average. Here is a table of all of China's ICORs from 1979 to 1996, yielding the same average that they calculate:
> 
> *Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*
> 
> _(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_
> 
> 
> These numbers are fine for what they are – estimates of the efficiency of Chinese investment – but it is at this point that the two researchers make several unreasonable leaps of logic. First, they use the 1979-96 ICOR average of 2.6 as their baseline estimate of what China’s ICOR ought to be were its investments all efficient. Next, they calculate the difference in China’s investment efficiency from 2009-13. For example, in 2009, the ICOR was 5, which is 48% less efficient than the baseline ICOR of 2.6. Therefore, they conclude, 48% of all Chinese investment in 2009 – 7.9 trillion yuan – was worthless. Similar calculations for each year up until 2013 yields the eye-popping result that 41.8 trillion yuan has been wasted.
> 
> There are two major, indeed fatal, flaws in this. First, why have they chosen 1979-96 as their baseline for ICOR efficiency in China? A quick glance at the tables above reveals that there was a big jump in ICOR (that is, a big decline in efficiency) from 1997-2000, followed by an improvement. The 1979-96 selection leads to a sharp downward bias in their baseline estimate. If we break the ICOR into decades, and break out the past five years separately, the results are very different, as this table shows.
> 
> *Note: Some tables & charts could not be posted here because of formatting isues, please go to the link below to check those.*
> 
> _(Sources: National Bureau of Statistics; The Economist)_
> 
> _* stopping pre-stimulus_
> 
> 
> Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s method for calculating efficiency differences, we now can compare the ICOR of 4.2 over the past five years with 3.3, the average for both of the previous two decades. This is a much more relevant yardstick than the pre-1997 era. On this revised basis, China’s investments after the global financial were 21% less efficient than in the 1990-2008 period. Sticking to Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s approach, this would mean that 21% of all investment over the past five years – 22.6 trillion yuan ($3.7 trillion) – had been wasted. That is still a lot of money to burn through, but it is almost half their headline-grabbing estimate.
> 
> That leads to the second and even bigger flaw – namely, this is a lousy method for calculating wasted investment. ICOR serves as a rough guide to the efficiency of investment. It does not, however, show how much money was been wasted, only that it is generating smaller or bigger growth returns compared with previous years. For example, say that an investment of $1000 boosts GDP by $500 this year, but only by $400 next year. In this case, ICOR will have risen from 2 to 2.5. Using Mr Xu and Ms Wang’s framework, because investment is 20% less efficient in the second year than it was in the first year (ICOR of 2.5 vs 2), this is tantamount to 20% of investment, or $200, being worthless. But that is completely absurd. All we can conclude is that the return on investment has fallen, not that $200 has been wasted. Moreover, it is inevitable that in years when investment soars – which was, after all, the point of China’s stimulus package – investment returns will appear to suffer. The real question is whether those investments deliver returns over time, hence the point in looking at average ICORs over a longer period.
> 
> None of this is to give the Chinese economy a clean bill of health. As we have written, debt has increased too quickly, and declines in both productivity and investment efficiency are worrisome. But $6.8 trillion down the drain in just five years? This at least is one thing that will not keep us up at night.
> 
> Wasted investment: China's $6.8-trillion hole? | The Economist


Such an important post and still not enough recognition. This was very informative and slightly depressing as China's imminent decline (not to the bottom though) is going to worry the (super import hungry consumer)West a lot. India will also take a hit but eventually as the manufacturing will get a boost, in the long run it will help us bridge the lack of a full fledged manufacturing sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Arya Desa said:


> I am of the mindset no infrastructural investment is a waste.


 

Do you want to say that Ghost cities and Huge shopping complexes build in Noman's land are right use of Money? It will add to your GDP without any ROI and circulation of Income. It will fail to uplift the living standard of people which goes side by side with spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

hans said:


> China is a super big developing country..
> Every part is developing, from poor to rich.
> Also CNY is under devaluation internally.
> So the debt is really nothing big deal..
> Today`s debt at dangerous level is no longer that bad after a few years..



Devaluation of CNY is actually a sign of the problem, China is trying to 'inflate away' the bad debt. You might also see lesser interest rates on loan to boost internal consumption.

However, good to know that you were in India, how was the trip? We should also encourage tourism among our countries, better people to people contact will help in better understanding of each others culture and traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> The impending fall of Chinese economy will have some impact on global economy, even if for a few years. We need to plan accordingly. Also we need to learn from there mistakes.


Aiming for a 10+% GDP growth for 5 years for example is of no use if we have a debt ridden economy that leaves the growth hollow in the end. Sustainable development of even 7% is going to do wonders. Great nations are not built in a day. Those that are(like Nazi Germany and Soviet Union) are lost in a day. India's growth model, though faulty has no overstretched itself. Though the reserves are much lower than China, at least we are not forced to feed this to internal infrastructure to keep a manufactured GDP growth.Over time, as the new reforms kick in and the Make in India suceeds(it has gained speed) the manufacturing sector will flourish in here as local demand is high. A 7% growth on paper may even translate to a higher growth on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

After all economics is something how the scarre resources are spent. If they are spent recklessly, It is agaist the principles of economics and will not have a positive effect on economy which should have been there with the quantom of spending.

e.g A road is build where there is a little trafic. Now spending on building of road is resulted in rise in GDP but the quantom of benifit which should derived out of this spending is lacking in terms of Saving of tranaportation time and savings of fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Genesis said:


> reading your posts on China and Modi is pretty funny.
> 
> You guys have unshaken faith in him, yet no faith in China, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Does China have problems? Does US have problems? Does India, everyone's got problems, but it's how we handle them.
> 
> I didn't read all of it, but let's look at the time line, at first property building and luxury apartments and shopping centres were seen as a waste in China, than it was HSR and ghost cities, bad debts, and all that.
> 
> But do you know how many cities have 300,000 or more in population in China? They could be ghost cities but they are not, you can't just look at the cities that have filled, but the cities that were never ghost cities in the first place.
> 
> I'm sure China will face some kind of problem at some point that will need restructuring, but I can't personally predict that.
> 
> 
> Are there bad decisions? Obviously, Kobe bryant missed the most shots in NBA, but he has made way more than almost everybody. You have to look at the whole body of work.
> 
> India doesn't have as big as a ghost city problem, how many of those smart cities you have running out of the 100? Or so? Can you guarantee the success of all of them? You don't have this problem, same as Scalabrin doesn't miss as many shots, cause he warms the bench relative to Kobe.
> 
> You play in the game, you will miss shots.



Kobe Bryant didn't take billions of dollars of loans from banks for every shot that he missed.


----------



## hans

Right China is inflate away the bad debt..
You can buy only half of the products with same money 7 years ago.
Yet people make 4 times of salary than 7 years ago.
So in total people`s life is still improving and the society is stable.
So this kind of strategy only apply in big developing country with strong potential...
And it works for China.

As a business visit to supplier in India, I see that India is getting started on manufacturing industry.
Still slow copy of China`s model 30 years ago, using cheap labor to assembly certain components. 
But as China`s labor cost is increasing very fast, I see the trend of moving industry to India..
China will maintain the middle and some high end manufacturing and India will take over the low end.

You are right. This kind of communication is necessary..
With better communication, we can see advantage from others, learn from others and respect others..
By only talking here, we are not able to see much of the world..



DRAY said:


> Devaluation of CNY is actually a sign of the problem, China is trying to 'inflate away' the bad debt. You might also see lesser interest rates on loan to boost internal consumption.
> 
> However, good to know that you were in India, how was the trip? We should also encourage tourism among our countries, better people to people contact will help in better understanding of each others culture and traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

DRAY said:


> Kobe Bryant didn't take billions of dollars of loans from banks for every shot that he missed.


in relative basketball terms, what about the air balls of his early years that cost the team the playoffs, his Boston series, his thing with Shaq that caused Shaq to leave, and all of that.

In the end he will still be better remembered as one of the best, five rings, 81 points and the shots he did make. 

This isn't a comparison to India, just that, if you take enough shots, you will miss them and if you don't, you won't make the 30 million a year he's making and you will ride the bench and nobody cares about you. 

btw, there are over 160 cities over 1 million in population, want to venture a guess how many are above 500,000? 

How many of them were built in the last 20 years, and put this and the ghost cities together what is the percentage. 

Let's not forget another 200 million will move to the cities in the next 10-15 years. 

Not all will be populated, as some are just stupid, but more will be built and more will be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheTruth

DRAY said:


> US controls the world economy in more ways than you can imagine, you are playing their game by their rules. I would rather take the opinion of western economists than anybody else. Btw, even many chinese economists are not very positive about the economic mess in China.



Are you retarded? Your link was WESTERN economists debunking self-critical nonsense by CHINESE economics.

Can Indians read? Also bad debts in China are something like <500 billion, compared to total bank assets of 23,000 billion that's not that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Let's Xi manage with those issues. We, outsiders, never pay tax to China.


----------



## vsdave2302

SarthakGanguly said:


> Aiming for a 10+% GDP growth for 5 years for example is of no use if we have a debt ridden economy that leaves the growth hollow in the end. Sustainable development of even 7% is going to do wonders. Great nations are not built in a day. Those that are(like Nazi Germany and Soviet Union) are lost in a day. India's growth model, though faulty has no overstretched itself. Though the reserves are much lower than China, at least we are not forced to feed this to internal infrastructure to keep a manufactured GDP growth.Over time, as the new reforms kick in and the Make in India suceeds(it has gained speed) the manufacturing sector will flourish in here as local demand is high. A 7% growth on paper may even translate to a higher growth on the ground.


 

I remember one quote of A B Vajpayee. He said that eventhough we do not echieve our GDP target but we are able to provide faciliteis and aminities to poor and rural area as we have planned, we shall consider ourselves successful on this front.

So it is very important to locate the right avenue of spending. A small investment in some area may have a big positive effect. Take for an example the accounts openned for Pradhan mantri Jan dhan yojana. There are Rs 5k Crore in put by the people in these accounts. From quontum point of view, this is not a big accounts. However see it otherwise. The poors who were hidding there mone here and there has put it safely in bank and earning modest interest. This may have a huge economical and psychological effect. The facility which was available to urban class has reached to rural class now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

That is not easy..
Made in China is not something easy to avoid..
People all need Chinese low cost high quality products to improve their life.
Otherwise they are still in very bad situation...



BoQ77 said:


> Let's Xi manage with those issues. We, outsiders, never pay tax to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

these clownish indians``lol, have you lot built enough toilet$ yet, or do you even know to build one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdave2302 said:


> I remember one quote of A B Vajpayee. He said that eventhough we do not echieve our GDP target but we are able to provide faciliteis and aminities to poor and rural area as we have planned, we shall consider ourselves successful on this front.
> 
> So it is very important to locate the right avenue of spending. A small investment in some area may have a big positive effect. Take for an example the accounts openned for Pradhan mantri Jan dhan yojana. There are Rs 5k Crore in put by the people in these accounts. From quontum point of view, this is not a big accounts. However see it otherwise. The poors who were hidding there mone here and there has put it safely in bank and earning modest interest. This may have a huge economical and psychological effect. The facility which was available to urban class has reached to rural class now.


True. Many social programmes don't have much effect on the GDP in the short term. The gains are visible over decades. Like the millions of new bank accounts opened - will this boost the GDP? Absolutely not. But even if 1% of the farmers grow to become a major trader etc, it will have cumulative positive effects for the local economy. Even that won't be reflected in a major way on the GDP, but good work still 

Thing is we should never implement a system like the Hukou system that is in China, keeps Chinese cities clean from the so called 'filth' and cheap laborers. The labor force is not even allowed to stay in the cities - they live outside the limits and are transported everyday so that the city's infrastructure is not taxed! The effects are beautiful in one side and grotesque in another.
Hukou system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



hans said:


> That is not easy..
> Made in China is not something easy to avoid..
> People all need Chinese low cost high quality products to improve their life.
> Otherwise they are still in very bad situation...


Nobody is denying Chinese qualities - especially the hard work of Chinese workers. But the people deciding their country's future, the big bosses who need a high GDP on their report cards, kickbacks from foreign corporations doing the manufacturing in China are the ones who are responsible for this mess. And let me assure you, the poor and middle class people like you will have to pay for their folly, because the uber rich will have investments in foreign currency that will not be devalued. People with Chinese currency will. The lack of accountability and a non democratic government makes this business lucrative and easy.

I am also not saying that your financial guys are bad. They are not. But those at the highest echelons are making a grave mistake. For short term gain...



rcrmj said:


> these clownish indians``lol, have you lot built enough toilet$ yet, or do you even know to build one?


Please stick to the topic.  Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

I would suggest you to come to China, see the reality and your mind will change..
Your comment is based on nature feeling of ordinary people.
Yet from a country`s view point, a strategy view is more important.



SarthakGanguly said:


> True. Many social programmes don't have much effect on the GDP in the short term. The gains are visible over decades. Like the millions of new bank accounts opened - will this boost the GDP? Absolutely not. But even if 1% of the farmers grow to become a major trader etc, it will have cumulative positive effects for the local economy. Even that won't be reflected in a major way on the GDP, but good work still
> 
> Thing is we should never implement a system like the Hukou system that is in China, keeps Chinese cities clean from the so called 'filth' and cheap laborers. The labor force is not even allowed to stay in the cities - they live outside the limits and are transported everyday so that the city's infrastructure is not taxed! The effects are beautiful in one side and grotesque in another.
> Hukou system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Nobody is denying Chinese qualities - especially the hard work of Chinese workers. But the people deciding their country's future, the big bosses who need a high GDP on their report cards, kickbacks from foreign corporations doing the manufacturing in China are the ones who are responsible for this mess. And let me assure you, the poor and middle class people like you will have to pay for their folly, because the uber rich will have investments in foreign currency that will not be devalued. People with Chinese currency will. The lack of accountability and a non democratic government makes this business lucrative and easy.
> 
> I am also not saying that your financial guys are bad. They are not. But those at the highest echelons are making a grave mistake. For short term gain...
> 
> 
> Please stick to the topic.  Thanks.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SarthakGanguly said:


> And let me assure you, the poor and middle class people like you will have to pay for their folly, because the uber rich will have investments in foreign currency that will not be devalued. People with Chinese currency will. The lack of accountability and a non democratic government makes this business lucrative and easy.



The Chinese Yuan has been rising constantly against the dollar for the past 5 years...

BBC News - Chinese yuan reaches record high

Whereas the Indian Rupee fell from 39 a few years ago... to the current 62.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

Why can't we all be friends? This is why the West is stronger than us, because they put aside their differences for a common goal. Meanwhile in Asia, people fight over the most trivial of matters.


----------



## powastick

DRAY said:


> US controls the world economy in more ways than you can imagine, you are playing their game by their rules. I would rather take the opinion of western economists than anybody else. Btw, even many chinese economists are not very positive about the economic mess in China.


Its call perception. They are trying to distort it. The US is running on an economy with 800% debt and called China's debt of 300% a problem? Its just nowadays, western media are not hyping about theirs. Why i call it magic? US has been in huge deficit so long that make no sense to me. Maybe someone could tell how they do it, I would appreciate it. It is more likely the Magician won't reveal their secret. They would tell you they did this and that, but that is not the whole truth.

No doubt China has problem, but they have more tools to steer the economy than the west. Advantage of a command economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China steps up infrastructure investment with go-ahead for 21 projects over past month*

China has approved infrastructure projects worth a combined total of more than $100 billion over the past month, according to new figures from government agencies.12 Nov 2014

Figures from the country’s National Development and Reform Commission(NDRC), cited by the state-run Xinhua News Agency and reported by Reuters, said 21 infrastructure investment projects were approved between 16 October and 5 November, with a total value of around $113bn.

Xinhua said the projects included 16 railways and five airports to help boost sluggish annual growth, which Xinhua said slowed to 7.3% in the third quarter of 2014 and was “the weakest since the height of the global financial crisis”.

According to Xinhua, blueprints for the construction of five additional airports and three railway projects in China were given the go-ahead by the NDRC in October 2014. Total investment in the proposed projects, contained in feasibility studies presented to the NDRC, amounted to around $24.4 billion.

The NDRC’s approvals are in line with the Chinese government’s efforts to push ahead with plans to increase infrastructure investment in the country's less-developed central and western regions. Government figures show China's urban fixed-asset investment grew only 16.1% year on year in the first nine months of 2014, which Xinhua said was “largely due to a continuing downturn in the real estate market that has dragged down the broader economy.

In a report published last September, Xinhua said a new airport in north-western China’s Qinghai Province, on the Qinghai-Tibet plateau, was expected to be completed “within the year”.

According to a 2011 survey by KPMG China (4-page / 160 KB PDF), China’s 12th five-year plan outlined government plans to invest more than $260bn in developing the country’s aviation industry. KPMG’s report said: “The switch of focus to domestic consumption and the desire to improve prosperity of the people, would help drive demand for air travel, both domestically and internationally. Increasing prosperity is also likely to increase demand for higher-end cargo, which is more likely to be transported by air.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

hans said:


> Right China is inflate away the bad debt..
> You can buy only half of the products with same money 7 years ago.
> Yet people make 4 times of salary than 7 years ago.
> So in total people`s life is still improving and the society is stable.
> So this kind of strategy only apply in big developing country with strong potential...
> And it works for China.
> 
> As a business visit to supplier in India, I see that India is getting started on manufacturing industry.
> Still slow copy of China`s model 30 years ago, using cheap labor to assembly certain components.
> But as China`s labor cost is increasing very fast, I see the trend of moving industry to India..
> China will maintain the middle and some high end manufacturing and India will take over the low end.
> 
> You are right. This kind of communication is necessary..
> With better communication, we can see advantage from others, learn from others and respect others..
> By only talking here, we are not able to see much of the world..



Inflating away the debt is one of the strategy China is using, there are several other strategies China is following to manage the crisis. If we talk about this point only, then this has its own impact on China's social and economic health, for example, not all Chinese will going to have matching higher income to deal with the inflation this move will cause, how they will react? China is already becoming very expensive as an outsourcing destination, with higher wages it will become even more expensive as an outsourcing destination; leading to job cuts in an inflated economy! China is also trying to reduce real estate cost and probably has already implemented a conditional one flat policy, now most of the Chinese middle-class investment is in real estate, how they will take the devaluation of their assets? Now if you combine the effect of rising inflation, devaluation of assets and probable job cuts due to the rising cost as an outsourcing destination, you have a 2008 sub-prime crisis like situation at hand, though at a much larger scale, as this will lead to further loan defaults and bad debts in an already streched banking system. The situation is actually far more complex and grave than we can see on the surface.


----------



## vsdave2302

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Chinese Yuan has been rising constantly against the dollar for the past 5 years...
> 
> BBC News - Chinese yuan reaches record high
> 
> Whereas the Indian Rupee fell from 39 a few years ago... to the current 62.


 
Looka at the DATA i pest here with.

*period* *CNY/USD CNY/ EUR*

*period* *CNY/USD *
1980 1.5
1981 1.7
1982 1.89
1983 1.98
1984 2.32
1985 2.9366
1986 3.4528
1987 3.7221
1988 3.7221
1989 3.7651
1990 4.7832
1991 5.3233
1992 5.5146
1993 5.762
1994 8.6212
1995 8.349
1996 8.3143
1997 8.2897
1998 8.2791
1999 8.2783
2000 8.2783
2001 8.277
2002 8.277
2003 8.277
2004 8.2765
Jan-04 8.277
Feb-04 8.2771
Mar-04 8.2771
Apr-04 8.277
May-04 8.2769
Jun-04 8.2766
Jul-04 8.2769
Aug-04 8.2767
Sep-04 8.2766
Oct-04 8.2765
Nov-04 8.2765
Dec-04 8.2765
Jan-05 8.2765
Feb-05 8.2765
Mar-05 8.2765
Apr-05 8.2765
May-05 8.2765
Jun-05 8.2765
Jul-05 8.108
Aug-05 8.0973
Sep-05 8.093
Oct 2005 8.084
Nov-05 8.0796
Dec-05 8.0702
Jan-06 8.0608
Feb-06 8.0415
Mar-06 8.017
Apr-06 8.0165
May-06 8.0188


Look how Chinese uan down by 5 and half time in 25 pears. Now apply your logic here also. On the othe hand Depriciation of Indian rupee was almost same i.e less than 5.5 times. I do not know why you guys becomes so selective when it comes to comperrision and unwilling to accept truth.



TaiShang said:


> *China steps up infrastructure investment with go-ahead for 21 projects over past month*
> 
> China has approved infrastructure projects worth a combined total of more than $100 billion over the past month, according to new figures from government agencies.12 Nov 2014
> 
> Figures from the country’s National Development and Reform Commission(NDRC), cited by the state-run Xinhua News Agency and reported by Reuters, said 21 infrastructure investment projects were approved between 16 October and 5 November, with a total value of around $113bn.
> 
> Xinhua said the projects included 16 railways and five airports to help boost sluggish annual growth, which Xinhua said slowed to 7.3% in the third quarter of 2014 and was “the weakest since the height of the global financial crisis”.
> 
> According to Xinhua, blueprints for the construction of five additional airports and three railway projects in China were given the go-ahead by the NDRC in October 2014. Total investment in the proposed projects, contained in feasibility studies presented to the NDRC, amounted to around $24.4 billion.
> 
> The NDRC’s approvals are in line with the Chinese government’s efforts to push ahead with plans to increase infrastructure investment in the country's less-developed central and western regions. Government figures show China's urban fixed-asset investment grew only 16.1% year on year in the first nine months of 2014, which Xinhua said was “largely due to a continuing downturn in the real estate market that has dragged down the broader economy.
> 
> In a report published last September, Xinhua said a new airport in north-western China’s Qinghai Province, on the Qinghai-Tibet plateau, was expected to be completed “within the year”.
> 
> According to a 2011 survey by KPMG China (4-page / 160 KB PDF), China’s 12th five-year plan outlined government plans to invest more than $260bn in developing the country’s aviation industry. KPMG’s report said: “The switch of focus to domestic consumption and the desire to improve prosperity of the people, would help drive demand for air travel, both domestically and internationally. Increasing prosperity is also likely to increase demand for higher-end cargo, which is more likely to be transported by air.”


 

Let us hope that they are not Ghost cities and bridges over the rivers where they are not required. Let us hope that these peoject do not add to that 6.8 TR usd useless investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Not only investment in domestic infrastructure, but also on foreign infrastructure is also important. This is a boost for China's economy both directly and indirectly.

Indirectly, it helps China by helping neighboring countries have a better social and economic infrastructure. China does not desire to be surrounded by Mexicos but Canadas.

Here is a slew of recent infrastructure/investment deals:

*China's 'New Silk Road' to Spur Infrastructure Investments*

China is on the move again. The country’s economy may have slowed, but that doesn’t mean Beijing is sitting still about it. Instead, China is pushing ahead with a project that President Xi Jinping first revealed while visiting Kazakhstan last year.

The “New Silk Road” is the target of a $40 billion fund aimed at financing the construction of infrastructure that will link China with three continents over land and sea, with railroads, pipelines and roadways reviving trade both overland and along shipping routes in an echo of the original Silk Road.

GCR - News - China to invest $46bn in Pakistan’s infrastructure

*China is planning to put $46bn into energy and infrastructure projects in Pakistan over the next six years. Financing will come from the Chinese government and state-owned banks, and will allow the Chinese to form commercial companies. *

Almost $34bn of the investment will go towards energy projects and will help ameliorate power shortages in Pakistan. The remaining $12bn will be spent on transport infrastructure. 

Some $15.5bn of coal, wind, solar and hydro projects will be authorised by 2017, which will add 10.4GW to the national grid. A further 6GW is due to be added by 2021; the total cost is estimated to be about $18bn. 

China eyes investments in Slovenia infrastructure | Capital Business

Slovenian state radio said Thursday that Wang’s delegation, which included some 150 businessmen, was the largest to visit Slovenia ever and targeted possible investments in the country’s main Adriatic port in Koper, transport infrastructure and other state owned companies.

“Due to its position, Slovenia can be a very good entry point for the Chinese economy into the European Union,” Zidan told journalists after his first meeting with Wang.

Zuma looks to China to meet growth pledge - Business News | IOL Business | IOL.co.za

China had agreed to come to the party by sharing its technology for South Africa’s multitrillion-rand infrastructure programme, he said.

South Africa has earmarked R4 trillion for infrastructure over the next 15 years. The government has spent more than R1 trillion on infrastructure in the past five years.

***

More to come. At home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

powastick said:


> Its call perception. They are trying to distort it. The US is running on an economy with 800% debt and called China's debt of 300% a problem? Its just nowadays, western media are not hyping about theirs. Why i call it magic? US has been in huge deficit so long that make no sense to me. Maybe someone could tell how they do it, I would appreciate it. It is more likely the Magician won't reveal their secret. They would tell you they did this and that, but that is not the whole truth.
> 
> No doubt China has problem, but they have more tools to steer the economy than the west. Advantage of a command economy.



How US does it is a huge topic itself and needs a separate thread, but they are managing the world economy and they have the ability to twist and turn it to some extent as per their liking. And their debts are own by other countries, even China owns a significant amount of US debt.  Their R&D and branding is also very strong, so rest of the world is earning for them, for all the US products and services you deliver from China; they earn a profit, even Chinese brands like Oppo, Xiaomi or Lenovo is earning profits for US if you see what you are selling, Windows, Android, Intel, etc. are actually their products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Mapping trajectory of global capital flows*







_Taking into account domestic and overseas economic conditions, China may retain its targeted easing in monetary policy in 2015 to avoid a hard landing of the economy, with the possibility of further cuts in both bank reserve requirement ratio and benchmark interest rates, experts say. [Provided to CHINA DAILY]_

Economists are viewing China's monetary policy in 2015 as the next beacon in directing global capital flows, as the US dollar strengthens and the Japanese yen weakens.

They suggest that the economy will grow in its influence on the world's economic recovery, as policymakers continue their efforts to strengthen growth at home.

*Rather than responding to the actions of the US Federal Reserve and the Bank of Japan, experts prefer to view China's motivation for rates cut on Nov 21 as being to lower borrowing costs for the real economy and accelerate interest rate liberalization.*

The People's Bank of China, the country's central bank, announced to lower the benchmark one-year deposit rate by 25 basis points to 2.75 percent and cut the lending rate by 40 basis points to 5.6 percent.

The upper ceiling on the deposit rate was raised to 120 percent of the benchmark rate, up from the previous 110 percent.

Nearly three weeks before that, the Bank of Japan expanded its quantitative monetary easing policy, right after the US Federal Reserve announced it was ending its third round of quantitative easing. Since then the yen has weakened sharply against the dollar leading to depreciating pressures on other Asian currencies.

Economists are concerned that the ongoing depreciation of the yen may rekindle competitive currency devaluation, or a "currency war", in the region.

Japan's biggest export competitors, particularly South Korea, may cut their own interest rates further after it lowered its rates twice this year, economists say.

But Louis Kuijs, chief economist in China at the Royal Bank of Scotland, says it is unlikely that the Chinese yuan would depreciate in response to the yen's fall.

"Competing with Japan is not a major issue in China, as the importance of Japan as an export market has diminished," he says.

*"Aware that China is still growing its share of global trade, the country's leaders are more concerned about the state of global demand than about its own competitive position."*

Concern has grown after the recent appreciation of the greenback drove up the value of the yuan against most other major currencies.

*Learning from the lessons of the Asian financial crisis in the late 1990s, and more recently the 2008 global financial crisis, China prefers to keep its currency value fixed to the dollar, while many other currencies have suffered depreciation or even turmoil in the international financial markets, says Kuijs.*

China's increased influence on the global economic and financial system, says Kuijs, and more specifically, its goal of internationalizing the yuan strengthens its case against engaging in anything that looks like "competitive devaluation".

A recent report from Singapore's DBS Group suggested the yen's depreciation will boost Japan's real economy but that would only be short-lived.

"Over the past two years, the depreciation of the yen failed to lift export volumes and industrial output proportionately. Structural headwinds and fiscal constraints will continue to weigh on the economy," it says.

Besides, it pointed out that any rise in Japan's capital outflows could be a longer-term story, determined by the negative growth and interest rate differentials between Japan and the rest of the world.

*In the meantime, China's current macroeconomic policy is much more focused on supporting domestic demand than exports, as the real estate downturn continues to dampen growth, which may now drop to a historical low*.

Zhu Jianfang, chief economist at CITIC Securities Co Ltd, says that China may retain its targeted easing in monetary policy in 2015 to avoid a hard landing of the real economy, with the possibility of further cuts in both the bank reserve requirement ratio and benchmark interest rates.





Given the current sluggish economy, the central bank remains under pressure to bring down financing costs for business borrowers and lower the interbank interest rates.

A research note from JPMorgan Chase & Co has said that the PBOC could make two RRR cuts of 50 basis points each in 2015 to stabilize broader money supply, or M2 growth, which will be accompanied by targeted quantitative easing.

Wang Tao, chief economist in China at UBS AG, says that narrowing interest rate differentials and increasing capital outflows can help drive the yuan modestly weaker against a strengthening dollar amid heightened volatility.

"Although the government wants to avoid exacerbating economic imbalances with an excessively expansionary monetary policy, it also needs to prevent passive tightening in light of slower foreign exchange inflows and tightening shadow banking rules," she says.

China's exchange rate policy may become more flexible next year as the internationalization of the yuan is accelerated, says Zhou Shijian, a senior trade researcher at the Center for US-China Relations at Tsinghua University.

The yuan is likely to be a part of the IMF special drawing rights' basket by 2020, by which time the capital account will be fully opened to the international market and the currency will be freely exchanged, so monetary policy should start preparing for that from now, says Zhou.

Lian Ping, chief economist with the Bank of Communications, says that in the near future, both capital inflows and outflows will be seen, and cross-border funding flows will become more volatile.

"The current environment is complicated," says Lian.

*Besides the effects of an end to the United States' quantitative easing, the pressure on domestic companies to boost direct overseas investments and measures to lower internal market interest rates will together affect capital flows, he says.*

"As Chinese economic growth enters a structural downturn and the international payments surplus narrows, the growth in China's foreign exchange purchases is expected to slow down in the medium term."

As the country's trade surplus rises and domestic investment slows, China is likely to generate large current account surpluses over a prolonged period.

The large scale of surpluses will then transform into capital outflows and be injected into global infrastructural investments.

"China's fund outflows may keep long-term capital cheap even if the world's major central banks tighten their monetary policies. How the world absorbs China's large current account surpluses will define the next round of economic expansion," says Sanjeev Sanyal, global strategist at Deutsche Bank.

He said that a real appreciation of the yuan is unlikely to correct those surpluses, but could perversely add to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

But hey, 9 trillion "over investment" on infrastructure is better than spending trillions on wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

Investment is how you run an economy. Without investment, you have no economy. Investment is the driver of any economy. You bring investment to 0, trade and consumption collapses.

There is always some bad investment, but it is because of the high investment rate that China has risen so quick.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China is doing great as it is。

Our neighbours can either copy our model or stick to their own modes of development。

In so far as infrastructure investments are concerned，there aren't many who are as smart and efficient as the Chinese。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> China is doing great as it is。
> 
> Our neighbours can either copy our model or stick to their own modes of development。
> 
> In so far as infrastructure investments are concerned，there aren't many who are as smart and efficient as the Chinese。



If it were not good for China, they would not criticize it. That's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swachh_Bharat

cirr said:


> China is doing great as it is。
> 
> Our neighbours can either copy our model or stick to their own modes of development。
> 
> In so far as infrastructure investments are concerned，there aren't many who are as smart and efficient as the Chinese。



China is as smart as Soviet Union... It indeed had it years of "glory" for a few odd decades.

Unfortunately for you, much of your remaining life will be spent in a chine se equivalent of "post-soviet Russia", if not worse.

Only thing is that the people's republic doesn't seem to reaching soviet heights, before its demise.


----------



## Genesis

DRAY said:


> Check the links, check the photos, there are too many!
> 
> *Btw, photos in those links are really interesting, check once! *
> 
> Four Years Later, A Journalist Revisited China's Most Famous Ghost City - Here's The Depressing Way It Has Changed | Business Insider India
> 
> Welcome to The World's Largest Ghost City: Ordos, China
> 
> China Builds Its Own Manhattan -- Except It's a Ghost Town - Bloomberg
> 
> Ordos, China: A Modern Ghost Town - Photo Essays - TIME
> 
> China's economic boom leaves a trail of ghost cities | Marketplace.org



Since you like our ghost cities so much. BTW, you didn't even nail the one major problem we do have with our massive urbanization. lol

you are telling people to see India, but without seeing China you are making these judgements.

Then you say India is doing good, even though it's growing far slower even as a percentage. 

Tell me who should get the benefit of the doubt, our massively successful economy for three decades, or yours for three years. 

Again, it's perception and not about India in particular. 

New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos - China Real Time Report - WSJ

*New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos*

ARTICLE
COMMENTS (2)

*ORDOS*


 





17




5












Ordos has long been one of China’s most well-known ghost cities. A new documentary explores another side to the region.

Song Ting and Adam Smith
_On arriving in Ordos, Inner Mongolia, filmmakers Adam Smith and Song Ting found a city far less ghostly than they expected._

_After seeing numerous media reports labeling Ordos one of China’s most notorious “ghost cities,” the duo were intrigued. In person, however, they found a story they thought was even more compelling: the government’s efforts to relocate erstwhile corn and potato farmers into these newly built neighborhoods._

_Their film, “The Land of Many Palaces,” premiering in January, explores China’s ambitious urbanization drive, focused in particular on the experience of one government official trying to persuade farmers to trade in land for new lives._

_China Real Time spoke with Mr. Smith and Ms. Ting spoke about their documentary. Edited excerpts:_

*What inspired the name of the documentary?*

_Mr. Smith:_ The meaning of Ordos in the traditional language means ‘many palaces.’ I think it refers to this ancient story that Ordos became known for – of Genghis Khan making his way through the land and erecting tents. The current meaning for us refers to the development of wealth in the region, the luxury villa developments and palatial hotels and museums and apartment communities. There’s a great deal of luxury there.

*Why did you pick Ordos as a subject?*

_Mr. Smith_: We were interested in ghost cities, and even though there are quite a few examples, Ordos was the most interesting example for a few reasons. Partly its isolation, the cinematic romance associated with its surroundings — grasslands and desert. Initially it was Ordos’s ghostliness that attracted us, but what we found most interesting was that it was a city coming into itself, it was becoming something. We uncovered this plan in which the government was going to heroic efforts to move the rural population into this new city [of Kangbashi].

It’s been kind of a slow process because they’re not forced relocations. We follow a government official whose job was to go out to villages and persuade farmers to move in exchange for compensation, an apartment and perhaps money.

*How successful has the relocation push been?*

_Ms. Ting_: The numbers released at the end of 2010 said the city was built for 300,000 people. But then in the end of 2010, they only had a population of 30,000. This year we are looking for accurate data, so far I don’t think it’s been released. But you can feel there are a lot more people, maybe about 100,000.

*How does this fit more broadly into China’s urbanization push?*

_Mr. Smith:_ There’s a larger plan in China over the next 15-20 years to relocate 250 million rural people into cities. We were interested in using Ordos as a conduit to explore this larger urbanization plan and this trend not only in China, but around the world. In 2008, humanity reached the point where there were more people living in cities than in rural places. We wanted to explore what the implications of that are.





Farmer Hao Shiwen, one of the last remaining farmers in his village, stands with his sheep in November 2012.

Song Ting and Adam Smith
*What were the responses of the farmers you talked to?*

_Ms. Ting: _Five years ago the government was very rich and more generous giving compensation packages. Then the financial crisis happened and so the compensation farmers are getting now is a great deal lower than at the beginning of this process.

_Mr. Smith_: A lot of foreign people think it’s a bad thing that the government is relocating people to cities, that it’s terrible they’re taking away their traditional way of life, etc. I sort of changed my thinking process a bit during the making of this film. I think quite a lot of the people who have moved into the city from rural areas are quite happy they now have modern facilities. Not all of them, but a few of them we spoke to. A lot of farmers are struggling in Ordos — even by Chinese standards, they are really very poor, it’s a pretty arid region.

_Ms. Ting:_ I’ve also heard that in other newly built cities in China, farmers are given huge compensation. Some of them ended up getting more than one apartment, so they have the ability to rent out their extra housing and they are making profit out of it. But that didn’t happen in Ordos because there’s not many outsiders who come to work or live in the new city. So even if they have extra housing, it’s not more profit for them.

*What do relocated farmers do in the city? What are their employment prospects like?*

_Ms. Ting: _Most young people turn to jobs in bigger cities. When we visited Ordos, most of the people we saw were seniors old enough not to have a job anymore. Some mid-aged farmers are still trying to work, but jobs they can find are either cleaning or physical labor work. Now they’re trying to attract more big factories so these farmers can have jobs.

_Mr. Smith:_ An interesting thing we saw was the amount of people there who are sort of employed in pointless jobs. For example, on the empty highway surrounding the city in the winter, you see a lot of people sweeping up sand after sandstorms. And the next day there’d be a sandstorm and people go out and sweep some more. You get the sense the government, because they’ve moved these people, they have to create some jobs for them. But a lot of people are just given these meaningless jobs that don’t have much of a point.

*Tell me about the government worker you profile.*

_Mr. Smith_: When we were there, her job was helping ex-farmers adapt to urban life in her community and organize events for them to participate in. We also shot her going out to try and persuade one family in an abandoned village to move. It was a farming couple, an old lady and an old man. I think it was maybe her third or fourth visit to try and persuade them to move. These people weren’t budging, even though their life wasn’t great in the countryside. She was saying, in the cities you can relax, watch movies, go dancing, play mahjong, etc. They were just saying we’re not interested, we want to stay here.

_– Edited from an interview with Te-Ping Chen_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> Not only investment in domestic infrastructure, but also on foreign infrastructure is also important. This is a boost for China's economy both directly and indirectly.
> 
> Indirectly, it helps China by helping neighboring countries have a better social and economic infrastructure. China does not desire to be surrounded by Mexicos but Canadas.
> 
> Here is a slew of recent infrastructure/investment deals:
> 
> *China's 'New Silk Road' to Spur Infrastructure Investments*
> 
> China is on the move again. The country’s economy may have slowed, but that doesn’t mean Beijing is sitting still about it. Instead, China is pushing ahead with a project that President Xi Jinping first revealed while visiting Kazakhstan last year.
> 
> The “New Silk Road” is the target of a $40 billion fund aimed at financing the construction of infrastructure that will link China with three continents over land and sea, with railroads, pipelines and roadways reviving trade both overland and along shipping routes in an echo of the original Silk Road.
> 
> GCR - News - China to invest $46bn in Pakistan’s infrastructure
> 
> *China is planning to put $46bn into energy and infrastructure projects in Pakistan over the next six years. Financing will come from the Chinese government and state-owned banks, and will allow the Chinese to form commercial companies. *
> 
> Almost $34bn of the investment will go towards energy projects and will help ameliorate power shortages in Pakistan. The remaining $12bn will be spent on transport infrastructure.
> 
> Some $15.5bn of coal, wind, solar and hydro projects will be authorised by 2017, which will add 10.4GW to the national grid. A further 6GW is due to be added by 2021; the total cost is estimated to be about $18bn.
> 
> China eyes investments in Slovenia infrastructure | Capital Business
> 
> Slovenian state radio said Thursday that Wang’s delegation, which included some 150 businessmen, was the largest to visit Slovenia ever and targeted possible investments in the country’s main Adriatic port in Koper, transport infrastructure and other state owned companies.
> 
> “Due to its position, Slovenia can be a very good entry point for the Chinese economy into the European Union,” Zidan told journalists after his first meeting with Wang.
> 
> Zuma looks to China to meet growth pledge - Business News | IOL Business | IOL.co.za
> 
> China had agreed to come to the party by sharing its technology for South Africa’s multitrillion-rand infrastructure programme, he said.
> 
> South Africa has earmarked R4 trillion for infrastructure over the next 15 years. The government has spent more than R1 trillion on infrastructure in the past five years.
> 
> ***
> 
> More to come. At home and abroad.



Any news on the Indian investments
Xi promised some 20 billion dollars in investment


----------



## ice bomb

Swachh_Bharat said:


> China is as smart as Soviet Union... It indeed had it years of "glory" for a few odd decades.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, much of your remaining life will be spent in a chine se equivalent of "post-soviet Russia", if not worse.
> 
> Only thing is that the people's republic doesn't seem to reaching soviet heights, before its demise.




why dont you share with us how you arrived to this conclusion
1. PRC is yet to reach soviet heights.
2. Chinese people will spent in a post soviet Russia, if not worse. (what ever that means. Last time I checked they have alot better livings standards than indians. " Does that mean they will still have a better life than you despite all this failings?



Echo_419 said:


> Any news on the Indian investments
> Xi promised some 20 billion dollars in investment



India to push China to deliver on investment promise | Business Line


NEW DELHI, OCTOBER 14:




India is getting its act together to persuade China to start delivering on its promise of investing $20 billion into the country made during Chinese Premier Xi Jinping’s visit last month.

The Commerce Ministry has called a meeting of various ministries and departments, including IT, industry, chemicals & pharmaceuticals, power, new and renewable energy, and roads and railways to draw plans on how investments can be facilitated into these sectors from China.

The Indian Embassy in China has also been asked to organise meetings with senior officials including the Chinese Trade Minister to discuss their road-map for investing in India, a Government official told_BusinessLine_.

“Big announcements made during important visits often slide off the priority list once dignitaries go back home. But with China we do not want that to happen. We will therefore push from all sides to ensure that what was promised is delivered,” the official said.

The Commerce Ministry is preparing working papers in various areas identified by China in its five-year plan for bilateral cooperation with India such as railways, roads, pharmaceuticals, IT, nuclear and solar energy.

To persuade private companies in China to invest in India, the Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) will coordinate with various industry associations there to identify the obstacles they face while investing in India and sort out their problems.

“A number of Chinese companies, especially in the telecom and construction sectors like Huawei and Longnjan Road, are not happy with their experience in India. We have to remove their apprehensions,” the official said.

During Xi’s visit China agreed to invest in two industrial parks, one each in Maharashtra and Gujarat. In Railways, it agreed to invest in increasing sturdiness of the rail network to allow fast trains. It also promised to invest $20 billion in India and work towards bridging the trade gap.

With India’s trade deficit with China widening to $36 billion in 2013-14 – which is more than a fourth of the country’s total trade deficit – New Delhi had pressed hard for measures to narrow the gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Genesis said:


> Since you like our ghost cities so much. BTW, you didn't even nail the one major problem we do have with our massive urbanization. lol
> 
> you are telling people to see India, but without seeing China you are making these judgements.
> 
> Then you say India is doing good, even though it's growing far slower even as a percentage.
> 
> Tell me who should get the benefit of the doubt, our massively successful economy for three decades, or yours for three years.
> 
> Again, it's perception and not about India in particular.
> 
> New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos - China Real Time Report - WSJ
> 
> *New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos*
> 
> ARTICLE
> COMMENTS (2)
> 
> *ORDOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordos has long been one of China’s most well-known ghost cities. A new documentary explores another side to the region.
> 
> Song Ting and Adam Smith
> _On arriving in Ordos, Inner Mongolia, filmmakers Adam Smith and Song Ting found a city far less ghostly than they expected._
> 
> _After seeing numerous media reports labeling Ordos one of China’s most notorious “ghost cities,” the duo were intrigued. In person, however, they found a story they thought was even more compelling: the government’s efforts to relocate erstwhile corn and potato farmers into these newly built neighborhoods._
> 
> _Their film, “The Land of Many Palaces,” premiering in January, explores China’s ambitious urbanization drive, focused in particular on the experience of one government official trying to persuade farmers to trade in land for new lives._
> 
> _China Real Time spoke with Mr. Smith and Ms. Ting spoke about their documentary. Edited excerpts:_
> 
> *What inspired the name of the documentary?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith:_ The meaning of Ordos in the traditional language means ‘many palaces.’ I think it refers to this ancient story that Ordos became known for – of Genghis Khan making his way through the land and erecting tents. The current meaning for us refers to the development of wealth in the region, the luxury villa developments and palatial hotels and museums and apartment communities. There’s a great deal of luxury there.
> 
> *Why did you pick Ordos as a subject?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: We were interested in ghost cities, and even though there are quite a few examples, Ordos was the most interesting example for a few reasons. Partly its isolation, the cinematic romance associated with its surroundings — grasslands and desert. Initially it was Ordos’s ghostliness that attracted us, but what we found most interesting was that it was a city coming into itself, it was becoming something. We uncovered this plan in which the government was going to heroic efforts to move the rural population into this new city [of Kangbashi].
> 
> It’s been kind of a slow process because they’re not forced relocations. We follow a government official whose job was to go out to villages and persuade farmers to move in exchange for compensation, an apartment and perhaps money.
> 
> *How successful has the relocation push been?*
> 
> _Ms. Ting_: The numbers released at the end of 2010 said the city was built for 300,000 people. But then in the end of 2010, they only had a population of 30,000. This year we are looking for accurate data, so far I don’t think it’s been released. But you can feel there are a lot more people, maybe about 100,000.
> 
> *How does this fit more broadly into China’s urbanization push?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith:_ There’s a larger plan in China over the next 15-20 years to relocate 250 million rural people into cities. We were interested in using Ordos as a conduit to explore this larger urbanization plan and this trend not only in China, but around the world. In 2008, humanity reached the point where there were more people living in cities than in rural places. We wanted to explore what the implications of that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Hao Shiwen, one of the last remaining farmers in his village, stands with his sheep in November 2012.
> 
> Song Ting and Adam Smith
> *What were the responses of the farmers you talked to?*
> 
> _Ms. Ting: _Five years ago the government was very rich and more generous giving compensation packages. Then the financial crisis happened and so the compensation farmers are getting now is a great deal lower than at the beginning of this process.
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: A lot of foreign people think it’s a bad thing that the government is relocating people to cities, that it’s terrible they’re taking away their traditional way of life, etc. I sort of changed my thinking process a bit during the making of this film. I think quite a lot of the people who have moved into the city from rural areas are quite happy they now have modern facilities. Not all of them, but a few of them we spoke to. A lot of farmers are struggling in Ordos — even by Chinese standards, they are really very poor, it’s a pretty arid region.
> 
> _Ms. Ting:_ I’ve also heard that in other newly built cities in China, farmers are given huge compensation. Some of them ended up getting more than one apartment, so they have the ability to rent out their extra housing and they are making profit out of it. But that didn’t happen in Ordos because there’s not many outsiders who come to work or live in the new city. So even if they have extra housing, it’s not more profit for them.
> 
> *What do relocated farmers do in the city? What are their employment prospects like?*
> 
> _Ms. Ting: _Most young people turn to jobs in bigger cities. When we visited Ordos, most of the people we saw were seniors old enough not to have a job anymore. Some mid-aged farmers are still trying to work, but jobs they can find are either cleaning or physical labor work. Now they’re trying to attract more big factories so these farmers can have jobs.
> 
> _Mr. Smith:_ An interesting thing we saw was the amount of people there who are sort of employed in pointless jobs. For example, on the empty highway surrounding the city in the winter, you see a lot of people sweeping up sand after sandstorms. And the next day there’d be a sandstorm and people go out and sweep some more. You get the sense the government, because they’ve moved these people, they have to create some jobs for them. But a lot of people are just given these meaningless jobs that don’t have much of a point.
> 
> *Tell me about the government worker you profile.*
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: When we were there, her job was helping ex-farmers adapt to urban life in her community and organize events for them to participate in. We also shot her going out to try and persuade one family in an abandoned village to move. It was a farming couple, an old lady and an old man. I think it was maybe her third or fourth visit to try and persuade them to move. These people weren’t budging, even though their life wasn’t great in the countryside. She was saying, in the cities you can relax, watch movies, go dancing, play mahjong, etc. They were just saying we’re not interested, we want to stay here.
> 
> _– Edited from an interview with Te-Ping Chen_



Before I read this long article and reply, I would like to make it clear that this thread is not about India, neither I am asking anybody to come to India to prove any point, and wheather India is doing good or not is not a topic of this discussion, we have enough of 'this vs that' threads already, please don't make it another one.

I will comment about the article once I read it.


----------



## Echo_419

ice bomb said:


> why dont you share with us how you arrived to this conclusion
> 1. PRC is yet to reach soviet heights.
> 2. Chinese people will spent in a post soviet Russia, if not worse. (what ever that means. Last time I checked they have alot better livings standards than indians. " Does that mean they will still have a better life than you despite all this failings?
> 
> 
> 
> India to push China to deliver on investment promise | Business Line
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI, OCTOBER 14:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is getting its act together to persuade China to start delivering on its promise of investing $20 billion into the country made during Chinese Premier Xi Jinping’s visit last month.
> 
> The Commerce Ministry has called a meeting of various ministries and departments, including IT, industry, chemicals & pharmaceuticals, power, new and renewable energy, and roads and railways to draw plans on how investments can be facilitated into these sectors from China.
> 
> The Indian Embassy in China has also been asked to organise meetings with senior officials including the Chinese Trade Minister to discuss their road-map for investing in India, a Government official told_BusinessLine_.
> 
> “Big announcements made during important visits often slide off the priority list once dignitaries go back home. But with China we do not want that to happen. We will therefore push from all sides to ensure that what was promised is delivered,” the official said.
> 
> The Commerce Ministry is preparing working papers in various areas identified by China in its five-year plan for bilateral cooperation with India such as railways, roads, pharmaceuticals, IT, nuclear and solar energy.
> 
> To persuade private companies in China to invest in India, the Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) will coordinate with various industry associations there to identify the obstacles they face while investing in India and sort out their problems.
> 
> “A number of Chinese companies, especially in the telecom and construction sectors like Huawei and Longnjan Road, are not happy with their experience in India. We have to remove their apprehensions,” the official said.
> 
> During Xi’s visit China agreed to invest in two industrial parks, one each in Maharashtra and Gujarat. In Railways, it agreed to invest in increasing sturdiness of the rail network to allow fast trains. It also promised to invest $20 billion in India and work towards bridging the trade gap.
> 
> With India’s trade deficit with China widening to $36 billion in 2013-14 – which is more than a fourth of the country’s total trade deficit – New Delhi had pressed hard for measures to narrow the gap.



Good news India will benefit from Chinese Experience in Rail & Industrial parks


----------



## Faiez

DRAY said:


> The biggest builder of China (probably the world) is saying that the real estate bubble is dangerous and will lead to a disaster, you want that link too?



There are many other such examples too. But that is not enough to cause an economic crisis in China . Another example is the ship building industry. Look up that too...



Swachh_Bharat said:


> China is as smart as Soviet Union... It indeed had it years of "glory" for a few odd decades.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, much of your remaining life will be spent in a chine se equivalent of "post-soviet Russia", if not worse.
> 
> Only thing is that the people's republic doesn't seem to reaching soviet heights, before its demise.



I don't want to be a part of this India vs China debate, but USSR was never a wealthier nation that USA. So China has actually gone higher than SU. That's because China has a better mix of communism/capitalism. It's very open when it comes to business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> China is doing great as it is。
> 
> Our neighbours can either copy our model or stick to their own modes of development。
> 
> In so far as infrastructure investments are concerned，there aren't many who are as smart and efficient as the Chinese。


india should stick to their old model. It would be a complete failure if they tried to copy China's model because the world know it now. Other countries will be hard going after the same money for investment. 

I don't see india winning the FDI war against other cleaner countries with basic sanitation, higher literacy rate and do not practice open racism (in the form of caste system).



Swachh_Bharat said:


> China is as smart as Soviet Union... It indeed had it years of "glory" for a few odd decades.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, much of your remaining life will be spent in a chine se equivalent of "post-soviet Russia", if not worse.
> 
> Only thing is that the people's republic doesn't seem to reaching soviet heights, before its demise.


Said the boy from a shit hole subcontinent (yes, not even a continent)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

bolo said:


> Said the boy from a shit hole subcontinent *(yes, not even a continent)*



You don't know what you just said. 

However, please refrain from posting off-topic posts or post of no value, and don't abuse others, these are bad manners when we are trying to have a meaningful debate here. Please don't post if you have nothing of value to contribute here.



Genesis said:


> Since you like our ghost cities so much. BTW, you didn't even nail the one major problem we do have with our massive urbanization. lol
> 
> you are telling people to see India, but without seeing China you are making these judgements.
> 
> Then you say India is doing good, even though it's growing far slower even as a percentage.
> 
> Tell me who should get the benefit of the doubt, our massively successful economy for three decades, or yours for three years.
> 
> Again, it's perception and not about India in particular.
> 
> New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos - China Real Time Report - WSJ
> 
> *New Documentary Explores the Less Ghostly Side of China’s Ordos*
> 
> ARTICLE
> COMMENTS (2)
> 
> *ORDOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordos has long been one of China’s most well-known ghost cities. A new documentary explores another side to the region.
> 
> Song Ting and Adam Smith
> _On arriving in Ordos, Inner Mongolia, filmmakers Adam Smith and Song Ting found a city far less ghostly than they expected._
> 
> _After seeing numerous media reports labeling Ordos one of China’s most notorious “ghost cities,” the duo were intrigued. In person, however, they found a story they thought was even more compelling: the government’s efforts to relocate erstwhile corn and potato farmers into these newly built neighborhoods._
> 
> _Their film, “The Land of Many Palaces,” premiering in January, explores China’s ambitious urbanization drive, focused in particular on the experience of one government official trying to persuade farmers to trade in land for new lives._
> 
> _China Real Time spoke with Mr. Smith and Ms. Ting spoke about their documentary. Edited excerpts:_
> 
> *What inspired the name of the documentary?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith:_ The meaning of Ordos in the traditional language means ‘many palaces.’ I think it refers to this ancient story that Ordos became known for – of Genghis Khan making his way through the land and erecting tents. The current meaning for us refers to the development of wealth in the region, the luxury villa developments and palatial hotels and museums and apartment communities. There’s a great deal of luxury there.
> 
> *Why did you pick Ordos as a subject?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: We were interested in ghost cities, and even though there are quite a few examples, Ordos was the most interesting example for a few reasons. Partly its isolation, the cinematic romance associated with its surroundings — grasslands and desert. Initially it was Ordos’s ghostliness that attracted us, but what we found most interesting was that it was a city coming into itself, it was becoming something. We uncovered this plan in which the government was going to heroic efforts to move the rural population into this new city [of Kangbashi].
> 
> *It’s been kind of a slow process because they’re not forced relocations. We follow a government official whose job was to go out to villages and persuade farmers to move in exchange for compensation, an apartment and perhaps money.*
> 
> *How successful has the relocation push been?*
> 
> _Ms. Ting_: The numbers released at the end of 2010 said the city was built for 300,000 people. But then in the end of 2010, they only had a population of 30,000. This year we are looking for accurate data, so far I don’t think it’s been released. But you can feel there are a lot more people, maybe about 100,000.
> 
> *How does this fit more broadly into China’s urbanization push?*
> 
> _Mr. Smith:_ There’s a larger plan in China over the next 15-20 years to relocate 250 million rural people into cities. We were interested in using Ordos as a conduit to explore this larger urbanization plan and this trend not only in China, but around the world. In 2008, humanity reached the point where there were more people living in cities than in rural places. We wanted to explore what the implications of that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Hao Shiwen, one of the last remaining farmers in his village, stands with his sheep in November 2012.
> 
> Song Ting and Adam Smith
> *What were the responses of the farmers you talked to?*
> 
> _Ms. Ting: _Five years ago the government was very rich and more generous giving compensation packages. Then the financial crisis happened and so the compensation farmers are getting now is a great deal lower than at the beginning of this process.
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: A lot of foreign people think it’s a bad thing that the government is relocating people to cities, that it’s terrible they’re taking away their traditional way of life, etc. I sort of changed my thinking process a bit during the making of this film. I think quite a lot of the people who have moved into the city from rural areas are quite happy they now have modern facilities. Not all of them, but a few of them we spoke to. A lot of farmers are struggling in Ordos — even by Chinese standards, they are really very poor, it’s a pretty arid region.
> 
> *Ms. Ting: I’ve also heard that in other newly built cities in China, farmers are given huge compensation. Some of them ended up getting more than one apartment, so they have the ability to rent out their extra housing and they are making profit out of it. But that didn’t happen in Ordos because there’s not many outsiders who come to work or live in the new city. So even if they have extra housing, it’s not more profit for them.*
> 
> *What do relocated farmers do in the city? What are their employment prospects like?*
> 
> *Ms. Ting: Most young people turn to jobs in bigger cities. When we visited Ordos, most of the people we saw were seniors old enough not to have a job anymore. Some mid-aged farmers are still trying to work, but jobs they can find are either cleaning or physical labor work.* Now they’re trying to attract more big factories so these farmers can have jobs.
> 
> *Mr. Smith: An interesting thing we saw was the amount of people there who are sort of employed in pointless jobs. For example, on the empty highway surrounding the city in the winter, you see a lot of people sweeping up sand after sandstorms. And the next day there’d be a sandstorm and people go out and sweep some more. You get the sense the government, because they’ve moved these people, they have to create some jobs for them. But a lot of people are just given these meaningless jobs that don’t have much of a point.*
> 
> *Tell me about the government worker you profile.*
> 
> _Mr. Smith_: When we were there, her job was helping ex-farmers adapt to urban life in her community and organize events for them to participate in. We also shot her going out to try and persuade one family in an abandoned village to move. It was a farming couple, an old lady and an old man. I think it was maybe her third or fourth visit to try and persuade them to move. These people weren’t budging, even though their life wasn’t great in the countryside. She was saying, in the cities you can relax, watch movies, go dancing, play mahjong, etc. They were just saying we’re not interested, we want to stay here.
> 
> _– Edited from an interview with Te-Ping Chen_



I didn't go into the detailed discussion about ghost cities as this is beyond the scope of this thread, too many topics together makes a thread troll thread. However, this article actually points out the problems with this particular ghost city rather than showing it as a success or even a partial success. Please read the article once. I have highlighted a few parts for you.


----------



## rcrmj

I visited a primary school yesterday, there was a 9-years-old boy trying to give a piece of his 'expertise' to the IT guy how to fix the teaching software just right before the class```

he went: "whenever my computer stuck, I reboot it, uncle uncle (how to address adult by the kids with curtsy in China ), can you reboot it, it will work"

the school IT guy ignored him, and fixed the software in seconds

*So I reckon primitive Indian lecturing or even giving a piece of their 'expertise' in economy to China is even more ludicrous than that 9-years-old boy's cute attempt*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

DRAY said:


> I didn't go into the detailed discussion about ghost cities as this is beyond the scope of this thread, too many topics together makes a thread troll thread. However, this article actually points out the problems with this particular ghost city rather than showing it as a success or even a partial success. Please read the article once. I have highlighted a few parts for you.



The highlighted parts shows more your perception than anything else.

It is a slow process, it always is. You are asking people to change their entire life up to that point, not everyone is up for it, for better or worse, but that doesn't mean it doesn't need to be done. 

These are mostly old people, oldish people, which also explains the jobs thing. 

You look at China and you expect immediate success, as I have previously pointed out, this "Ghost" city is only suppose to have 300,000, 1 million or more population cities are more than 160. So look there. 

This kind of city don't have to be successful, it just have to be self sustaining, and one day it will be. Even this don't have to be 100% true. 

You are using this kind of example as an example for all of China, if you were to go into an American small town, they would also not be that busy, as is the case here. 



If your argument was because we have this type of city, it shows the difficulties and the challenges we face fine, but that's not what you are saying is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

You know the Indian Rupee started at 1:1 with the dollar as well?

Now the Indian Rupee is 62 for a dollar. While the Yuan is 6 for a dollar. 



vsdave2302 said:


> Looka at the DATA i pest here with.
> 
> *period* *CNY/USD CNY/ EUR*
> 
> *period* *CNY/USD *
> 1980 1.5
> 1981 1.7
> 1982 1.89
> 1983 1.98
> 1984 2.32
> 1985 2.9366
> 1986 3.4528
> 1987 3.7221
> 1988 3.7221
> 1989 3.7651
> 1990 4.7832
> 1991 5.3233
> 1992 5.5146
> 1993 5.762
> 1994 8.6212
> 1995 8.349
> 1996 8.3143
> 1997 8.2897
> 1998 8.2791
> 1999 8.2783
> 2000 8.2783
> 2001 8.277
> 2002 8.277
> 2003 8.277
> 2004 8.2765
> Jan-04 8.277
> Feb-04 8.2771
> Mar-04 8.2771
> Apr-04 8.277
> May-04 8.2769
> Jun-04 8.2766
> Jul-04 8.2769
> Aug-04 8.2767
> Sep-04 8.2766
> Oct-04 8.2765
> Nov-04 8.2765
> Dec-04 8.2765
> Jan-05 8.2765
> Feb-05 8.2765
> Mar-05 8.2765
> Apr-05 8.2765
> May-05 8.2765
> Jun-05 8.2765
> Jul-05 8.108
> Aug-05 8.0973
> Sep-05 8.093
> Oct 2005 8.084
> Nov-05 8.0796
> Dec-05 8.0702
> Jan-06 8.0608
> Feb-06 8.0415
> Mar-06 8.017
> Apr-06 8.0165
> May-06 8.0188
> 
> 
> Look how Chinese uan down by 5 and half time in 25 pears. Now apply your logic here also. On the othe hand Depriciation of Indian rupee was almost same i.e less than 5.5 times. I do not know why you guys becomes so selective when it comes to comperrision and unwilling to accept truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us hope that they are not Ghost cities and bridges over the rivers where they are not required. Let us hope that these peoject do not add to that 6.8 TR usd useless investment.



Take a look at the Dollar (USD) to Chinese Yuan (CNY) exchange rate over the past 10 years:






The Yuan has been rising against the dollar, this is the inevitable trend as China keeps growing.

Soon we will be the largest importer in the world, and having a strong Yuan is important for us to buy imports and assets from other countries.

Whereas your collapsing Rupee is diminishing your overseas buying power drastically.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> If it were not good for China, they would not criticize it. That's for sure.



True。

Always do the opposite of what our enemies or competitors want of us。

We might teach our Indian friends a thing or two if they are on their best behaviour。

If not。。。they are on their own

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China produces first space-based 3D printing machine - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*China produces first space-based 3D printing machine*

English.news.cn

2014-12-08 13:15:50

SHANGHAI, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- Scientists have produced a 3D printing machine, the first of its kind in China, which astronauts will be able to use while on space missions, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC) on Monday.

*The machine is capable of printing optical lens brackets used in spaceborne equipment, complicated components used in nuclear power testing equipment, impellers used in aircraft research and special-shaped gears used in automobile engines*, said Wang Lianfeng, a senior engineer with CASTC Shanghai's research arm.

The machine, which uses both long-wave fiber and short-wave carbon dioxide lasers, can produce items smaller than 250 millimeters.

The machine, which looks like a gray cabinet, can fashion items out of stainless steel, titanium alloy and nickel-based superalloy.

"The products made will have to be tested thoroughly, due to the strict quality requirements of aerospace products," said Wang, adding that the prospect for 3D printing is promising.

Additive manufacturing, which 3D printing is also known as, is the processes in which three-dimensional objects are made through the layering of material. It is advancing rapidly and is increasingly used for industrial purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMDR

Good Find  

3-D printing will revolutionize commercial and military manufacturing around the world. This is only the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> True。
> 
> Always do the opposite of what our enemies or competitors want of us。
> 
> We might teach our Indian friends a thing or two if they are on their best behaviour。
> 
> If not。。。they are on their own



It is better for China to ignore them alone and stay steady on what China thinks is right for its people who have so far built a strong country with a lot more to be done.

It is a nowhere to be a smooth process. Mistakes are bound to be made and lesson to be learned. National economy has to factor in external factors as well as internal. External factors are harder (or impossible) to control, so, as the Chinese government knows very well, the key is to build a strong domestic economy with healthy manufacturing and consumption built on a state-of-the-art infrastructure.

Every penny spent on infrastructure is worth it.

Take the Indian example, and do not do what they do.



bolo said:


> india should stick to their old model. It would be a complete failure if they tried to copy China's model because the world know it now. Other countries will be hard going after the same money for investment.
> 
> I don't see india winning the FDI war against other cleaner countries with basic sanitation, higher literacy rate and do not practice open racism (in the form of caste system).
> 
> 
> Said the boy from a shit hole subcontinent (yes, not even a continent)



India is a blessing for China as an example as to what not to do. It is so amazingly efficient that it has no ghost cities. As a matter of fact, they almost entirely lack a city in the modern sense of the word; you know, sanitation, sewage and all useless stuff. They better stick with their system and keep criticizing China's so that they remain contend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You know the Indian Rupee started at 1:1 with the dollar as well?
> 
> Now the Indian Rupee is 62 for a dollar. While the Yuan is 6 for a dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Dollar (USD) to Chinese Yuan (CNY) exchange rate over the past 10 years:
> 
> View attachment 162669
> 
> 
> The Yuan has been rising against the dollar, this is the inevitable trend as China keeps growing.
> 
> Soon we will be the largest importer in the world, and having a strong Yuan is important for us to buy imports and assets from other countries.
> 
> Whereas your collapsing Rupee is diminishing your overseas buying power drastically.


 

Why are you so selective andwant to discuss the period in whivh Yuan got strong. You too have a history of uan going down by 6 tomes in 20 years.

Look at INR in vajpayee era. It has touched Rs 39.
2000 43.50[17]
2005 (Jan) 43.47[17]
2006 (Jan) 45.19[17]
2007 (Jan) 39.42[17]

History of the rupee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your selective Presentation is nothing but except your wishful thinking.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

vsdave2302 said:


> Why are you so selective andwant to discuss the period in whivh Yuan got strong. You too have a history of uan going down by 6 tomes in 20 years.
> 
> Look at INR in vajpayee era. It has touched Rs 39.
> 2000 43.50[17]
> 2005 (Jan) 43.47[17]
> 2006 (Jan) 45.19[17]
> 2007 (Jan) 39.42[17]
> 
> History of the rupee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Your selective Presentation is nothing but except your wishful thinking.



Because I specifically said "in the last few years" in my post?

Reading comprehension. 

The Rupee started out at 1 : 1 with the dollar. Now it 62.

Whereas in the last few years, the Chinese Yuan has been strengthening against the dollar. The last 10 years to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Mobile spending picks up speed - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns






Shopping via mobile phones is fast becoming the main option for spending money in China, with transactions from the not-so-developed western region of the country being the driving force, a report said on Monday.

The report, prepared by Alipay, the payment arm of e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, said more than half of all online payment transactions were made with mobile phones so far this year.

Payments through mobile phones accounted for 54 percent of all transactions conducted over Alipay in the first 10 months of the year while it accounted for 22 percent of the total payment volume last year.

Inland regions in the western part of the country are fast becoming the powerhouse that is driving mobile shopping. Tibet autonomous region, Shaanxi province and Ningxia Hui autonomous region enjoyed the highest share of mobile payments during the first 10 months of the year, at 62.2 percent, 59.6 percent and 58.3 percent, respectively.

In contrast, the well-developed cities of Beijing and Shanghai, and Guangdong province, only saw 29 percent, 24 percent and 27 percent of transactions conducted through mobile phones.

Experts said the lack of broadband telecommunications infrastructure and the decreasing cost of mobile phones have been the main growth drivers for mobile e-commerce in the inland regions.

"As mobile penetration in rural China far outpaces fixed-line Internet penetration and with continued upgrades to mobile network connectivity and the popularity of new devices, it is natural that consumers are rapidly taking up mobile shopping," said Burghardt Groeber, an e-commerce expert and vice-president of greater China for enterprise software provider hybris AG, a division of Germany-based software giant SAP AG.

According to a report published by hybris earlier this year, the size of the mobile shopping market in China is expected to reach 1 trillion yuan ($162 billion) by the end of 2017 while the size of the entire online shopping market in the country in 2013 was 1.8 trillion yuan.

Despite the growing popularity of mobile shopping in western China, it is still the cities in the developed eastern regions that rank higher in terms of absolute amount of shopping online.

According to Alipay's consumer spending report, online shoppers in Guangdong, Zhejiang and Jiangsu provinces, Shanghai and Beijing combined have accounted for more than 55 percent of total China-based Alipay payments over the past decade. The number of payments that have been settled by Chinese people through the Alipay platform since its inception in December 2004 is about 42.3 billion, it said.

People living in Hangzhou, Zhejiang, where Alipay's parent company Alibaba is based, ranked top in annual spending per capita in 2014 with average spending of about 44,197 yuan per head.

However, *small cities showed the strongest growth momentum in online spending. The Alipay report said cities in the remote Tibet and Xinjiang Uygur autonomous regions were among the places where online spending is growing fast.

***
*
@cirr , @Chinese-Dragon , it is refreshing to see that the online-shopping is picking up in China, especially in the remote, less developed areas, helping bridge the gap between the various regions/provinces of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Say Patents On the Way For Laser Metal 3D Printing In Space*

BY TE EDWARDS · DECEMBER 8, 2014





The process of exploring space brings with it a rigorous set of limitations and requirements.

Among them is the fact that anything you’ll need on the trip had better be on board when you blast off as it’s a very long trip home if anything goes wrong.

Now the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, or CASTC, says they plan to include a 3D printer capable of producing metal components on future space missions.

CASTC is the enormous, state-owned enterprise group responsible for brands like Shenzhou and Long March, and it was sprung from what’s known as the Fifth Academy of the Ministry of National Defense back in 1956. CASTC itself was formally founded during 1999 in Beijing.

With eight large research and development production complexes around the country, the CASTC includes the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology (AASPT), China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), Academy of Aerospace Liquid Propulsion Technology (AALPT), Sichuan Academy of Aerospace Technology (SAAT), Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), China Aerospace Times Electronics Corporation (CATET), and China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), along with any number of specialized companies which engage in the research, design, manufacture and launch of space systems.





And it’s very, very large.

The CASTC employs more than 120 thousand workers total and more than 30 academics from the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and the Chinese Academy of Engineering (CAE).

While NASA and Made In Space have already implemented an FDM printer on the International Space Station, the Chinese say they plan to use a machine capable of creating metal parts with Selective Laser Melting technology on their spacecraft.

Used primarily for aerospace and automotive parts, SLM machines use long-wave fiber and short-wave carbon dioxide lasers to build parts from performance materials like titanium alloys, stainless steel and nickel.

Liang Feng, a senior engineer with CASTC in Shanghai, says the device can output 8 square centimeters of parts per hour, and adds that patent applications for the new device are already filed. CASTC is the foremost contractor employed by China’s space program and responsible for a large number of its technological innovations.





Feng says that in test runs, engineers have already 3D printed lens brackets for optical applications, nuclear power test equipment and the sort of impellers used in aircraft research.

The parts chosen for testing were selected as their complex, hollow and often irregular shapes were excellent representations of the new machine’s potential to create typical metallic parts which might malfunction in flight. The SLM devices work by completing a series of powder feeding and laser melting cycles which create layers down to 0.02 mm in thickness to build up a finished part.

“The products…will have to be tested thoroughly due to the strict quality requirements of aerospace products,” Feng says, but he adds that he sees a long future ahead for 3D printing in extraterrestrial applications.

Chinese Say Patents On the Way For Laser Metal 3D Printing In Space - 3DPrint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> With eight large research and development production complexes around the country, the CASTC includes the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology (AASPT), China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), Academy of Aerospace Liquid Propulsion Technology (AALPT), Sichuan Academy of Aerospace Technology (SAAT), Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), China Aerospace Times Electronics Corporation (CATET), and China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), along with any number of specialized companies which engage in the research, design, manufacture and launch of space systems.



Amazing knowledge pool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Amazing knowledge pool!



The author might as well write a piece about China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, or CASIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's business registration reform leads to startup boom*

A recent reform to simplify China's business registration rules has led to a startup boom, *with more than 2.8 million new companies established since the rules took effect in March*, government data showed Monday.

*There was an overall increase of 54 percent year on year. Meanwhile, total registered capital of the new companies amounted to 14.83 trillion yuan ($2.42 trillion), up 93 percent, according to data released by the State Administration for Industry and Commerce.*

The new rules have injected vitality into the private sector in particular. In November alone, more than 350,000 new firms were established, of which nearly 95 percent were private companies, the data showed.

Meanwhile, the service sector saw the fastest increases in new companies, with nearly 277,900 new companies set up last month.

The State Council, China's cabinet, announced in February that it would reform business registration in an effort to ease market access by scrapping previous requirements on minimum registered capital for startups and simplifying complicated approval procedures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

The policy of streamline of administration and authorization by Xi & Li will release more vitality to China's economy. This is one of the outcomes, there will be more companies flocking into the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You know the Indian Rupee started at 1:1 with the dollar as well?
> 
> Now the Indian Rupee is 62 for a dollar. While the Yuan is 6 for a dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Dollar (USD) to Chinese Yuan (CNY) exchange rate over the past 10 years:
> 
> View attachment 162669
> 
> 
> The Yuan has been rising against the dollar, this is the inevitable trend as China keeps growing.
> 
> Soon we will be the largest importer in the world, and having a strong Yuan is important for us to buy imports and assets from other countries.
> 
> Whereas your collapsing Rupee is diminishing your overseas buying power drastically.



I am pleased to see that the thread so far remained clean and constructive barring a few distractions.  About the value of CNY; it is expected that China may adopt a few steps to ease out the economic crisis and avoid a hard landing, which is good for the world economy. Some of the steps could be:

1. Higher stimulus packages to boost growth.

2. Devaluation of CNY to boost export.

3. Reducing interest rates to boost internal consumption.

4. Forcing down real estate prices.

All these steps will increase inflation rates attempted towards 'inflating away' the bad debts, which by any standard is huge.

Now, the inflation these measures will cause has its own significantly negative impacts in Chinese economy and social stability, some of which I have already discussed in one of my previous posts. I can elaborate the impacts again if you want. The impacts could be catastrophic btw starting a fresh cycle of NPAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war is peace

Chinese leaders are engineerss so good planing but some democrazy is lawyer leaders


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> Now, the inflation these measures will cause has its own significantly negative impacts in Chinese economy and social stability, some of which I have already discussed in one of my previous posts. I can elaborate the impacts again if you want. The impacts could be catastrophic btw starting a fresh cycle of NPAs.



About non-performing assets, did you know that to buy a house in Guangzhou, you need to pay 75% of the full price upfront, as a down payment?

Compare that to America before the Credit crunch, you could buy a house for no down payment at all. In fact, not only that, but they even offered to loan you money on top of that. Hence why it was called "negative equity".

So even if they default and can't pay the rest for the house, the person who built the house will still get 75% of the money, that's huge.

Chinese banks as well are required to hold deposits in the trillions before they lend out even a fraction of that.

East Asian societies in general tend to be quite risk averse, that's why China has the highest savings rate in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

DRAY said:


> wasted on building bridges to nowhere and homes with no one in them.



Ridiculous.

1+ billion people (and their children) will always need places to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Developereo said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> 1+ billion people (and their children) will always need places to live.



Exactly.

We have over 10 million people moving from rural areas into urban areas every SINGLE year.

This is a scale that has never been seen before, and thus we need an infrastructure boom to match, otherwise we will never become a developed country.

If we build things, people will use it. It may take a year or two but these things fill up, I've seen it happen.

@DRAY for some reason, thinks that with a population of 1+ billion, you can be lax about infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Developereo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We have over 10 million people moving from rural areas into urban areas every SINGLE year.



All countries have to fight this tendency for people to concentrate in a few megalopolis areas. Governments try all kinds of incentives to promote regional development, with varying results, even with modern high speed physical and electronic communication links..

China will have to try its own set of incentives. and they will bear fruit over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Developereo said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> 1+ billion people (and their children) will always need places to live.



Not everyone of those 1+ billion people can afford those expensive apartments and condos, and those who can, they may not want to move to places in the middle of nowhere, they have other options in the vicinity, that's why those ghost cities exist. 

I also need to reply to @Chinese-Dragon and @Genesis , since I participate from my mobile between my work/travelling; the response could be delayed, please accept my apology for that.


----------



## Developereo

DRAY said:


> Not everyone of those 1+ billion people can afford those expensive apartments and condos, and those who can, they may not want to move to places in the middle of nowhere, they have other options in the vicinity, that's why those ghost cities exist.



"Expensive" houses can be made affordable with special government tax incentives.

As mentioned in my previous posts, governments have all kinds of tricks up their sleeves to promote regional settlement although, admittedly, they are hard to get results. For example. in Australia, new migrants mostly go to the big cities, despite very attractive incentives by the government to go to regional areas.

If China can build a strong communications network -- physical and electronic -- to leverage modern technology, it could set a new model for regional development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Because I specifically said "in the last few years" in my post?
> 
> Reading comprehension.
> 
> The Rupee started out at 1 : 1 with the dollar. Now it 62.
> 
> Whereas in the last few years, the Chinese Yuan has been strengthening against the dollar. The last 10 years to be precise.


 

So what? Same thing happened with china also. Yen 100 VS a USD. And USD is 1.56 and 1.23 against Euro?


----------



## dray

Developereo said:


> "Expensive" houses can be made affordable with special government tax incentives.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous posts, governments have all kinds of tricks up their sleeves to promote regional settlement although, admittedly, they are hard to get results. For example. in Australia, new migrants mostly go to the big cities, despite very attractive incentives by the government to go to regional areas.
> 
> If China can build a strong communications network -- physical and electronic -- to leverage modern technology, it could set a new model for regional development.



I will reply to this post together with Genesis's post, please wait for some time.


----------



## cirr

The tap is being loosened in phases，with water trickling down all the arteries of the economy。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Taking advantage of the slump in international gold prices, the People's Bank of China may have purchased large amounts of gold in a bid to diversify its reserves, thereby lowering its share of US government bonds, inside sources say, according to Shanghai's National Business Daily.

The People's Bank of China released data recently that showed the nation's official gold reserves stood at 1,054 tons as of the end of 2013.

Gold transactions at the Shanghai Gold Exchange has now hit 1,100 tons a quarter now and the monthly delivery volume of gold has risen to 212 tons from the respective amounts of 362 tons and 44 tons in January 2008, reported National Business News. The newspaper also added that the transaction volume has picked up rapidly since April 2013, when international gold prices began to plunge.

Alasdair Macleod, a columnist at goldmoney, an industry website, said gold demand in China doubled to 4,843 tons in 2013, which didn't include gold purchased by the Chinese government for deposit overseas.

In an article publicized on his blog, industry analyst Koos Jansen said that based on gold withdrawal at Shanghai Gold Exchange, China's gold reserves has been increasing at an annual clip of 1,761-1,746 tons in recent years, adding that the official amount of 1,054.1 tons for the nation's gold reserves is a gross understatement. Jansen believed that China has become a major buyer on the global gold market, with its gold reserves having surpassed that of Russia. Jansen also said that China has imported 8,000-9,000 tons of gold since 1995, which, should they be put under the custody of the People's Bank of China entirely, would have boosted the nation's official gold reserves to a level on a par with that of the US.

China's gold reserves may be greater than official figure｜Economy｜In-depth｜WantChinaTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Alibaba eyes its own OS to run China smartphones *

Published: 4:02 AM, December 9, 2014

BEIJING — Alibaba Group Holding wants its mobile operating system to run millions of smartphones in China. The fastest solution: Spend some of its cash hoard on a handset maker.

Vice-chairman Joseph Tsai said last month that Alibaba’s homegrown system, *YunOS*, can knit services together for the company as Asia’s largest e-commerce giant steps beyond clothes and gadgets to entertainment and healthcare. With a market value of US$266 billion (S$351 billion), Alibaba has struggled to push YunOS in China, where more than nine out of 10 mobile devices use Google’s Android.

*Alibaba could pursue a possible stake in Xiaomi, China’s largest smartphone seller. Or it could invest in Hong Kong-listed Coolpad Group to guarantee that YunOS is installed on the factory floor. Another option is to target one of the dozens of smaller, closely held manufacturers in China*, said research firm Canalys.

“We expect Alibaba to take several attempts at the smartphone market over the next decade,” said Mr Neil Mawston, executive director in the global wireless practice at Strategy Analytics. Mr Bob Christie, a spokesman for Alibaba, declined to comment on whether the company is interested in Xiaomi or Coolpad.

Alibaba runs marketplaces including Taobao, which links individual buyers and sellers, and Tmall.com, which connects retailers and consumers. The company’s mobile operating system is key because China’s online shoppers are migrating from computers to phones and tablets. Alibaba wants YunOS to connect its ever-widening range of services.

Mr Tsai said *Alibaba’s long-term goal is to have YunOS in tens of millions of smartphones. That aim dovetails with the government’s push for manufacturers to reduce dependence on Android and its promotion of national champions to rival Google and Apple*.

“Local smart devices are heavily reliant on the Android camp,” China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology wrote in a report last February. “The development of self-made operating systems is significantly difficult.”

*Some smaller manufactures have adopted YunOS. Shenzhen Sang Fei Consumer Communications makes phones running the operating system under the Philips brand and Meizu Technology adopted YunOS this year*. Even so, Alibaba does not yet have a backer among the biggest handset vendors in China.

“We always take the long view — 10, 15 years,” Mr Tsai said. “What really matters is that in the long run, a lot of people will be using phones with our OS.”

Android has such a grip in China, the world’s largest smartphone market, that Alibaba needs to do more than just make another mobile operating system, said Ms Vanessa Zeng, an analyst at Forrester Research. A collaboration with Xiaomi is a possibility because Alibaba will struggle to win market share on its own, she said.

BLOOMBERG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Venezuela signs agreements with China to boost energy sector*

The Venezuelan government signed agreements on Monday with Chinese companies to boost Venezuela's electric energy sector which has been severely affected since 2010 after more than 30 years without renovation.

*At a televised ceremony attended by Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro, energy officials and various companies signed accords to create joint ventures to produce LED bulbs and maintain public lighting.

"None of these agreements can stay solely on paper, we have the money, the place to start up the factory and the technology to have these bulbs and luminaries installed in the shortest time possible," said Maduro.

Among the Chinese companies that signed contracts was Zhejian Yankon Group whose representatives promised that with its technology, Venezuela would save around 10 percent of its electricity consumption.

"This agreement is one of many that will be done with China to consolidate our national economic development in 2015," Maduro said.*

Maduro said the joint ventures will be set up in "special economic zones" which he has recently approved.

Since Chinese President Xi Jinping visited Caracas in July, China and Venezuela have signed various cooperation agreements of mutual benefit.

Last week, Venezuelan Vice President of Economy and Finance Rodolfo Marco Torres visited China to further promote bilateral cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

war is peace said:


> Chinese leaders are engineerss so good planing but some democrazy is lawyer leaders



Lawyers are the scum of the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Destroy Android.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war is peace

Impossicant!!!


----------



## war is peace

Beidou2020 said:


> Lawyers are the scum of the earth.


Why beidou?


----------



## Kompromat

Great job


----------



## Bouncer

TaiShang said:


> *more than 2.8 million new companies established since the rules took effect in March*



Isn't it too much even for an economy of China's size?


----------



## TaiShang

Bouncer said:


> Isn't it too much even for an economy of China's size?



I am not sure what it too much or what is the right size. It is just happens to be so. If there is an anomaly, the market will probably correct itself. Not all business ventures end up successfully. In TW, my department once supervised/subsidized ten start-ups and, at the end of the year, three have failed. Probably, in two years time, only one or two will happen to be sustainable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Bank of China to buy Manhattan tower for nearly $600 mln*
_2014-12-09 
_





_A Manhattan office building that Bank of China has made a deal to buy. (File photo)_

(ECNS) – Bank of China (BOC) has made a deal to buy a Manhattan office building for nearly $600 million, finance.sina.com.cn reported Tuesday.

With a total area of 470,000 square feet on 28 floors, the glassed office block at the intersection of 40th Street and Sixth Avenue is to the south of the 1200-foot Bank of America tower.

*The purchase of this block after its construction next year is the latest move of Chinese funds into the US real estate market.

BOC may move its headquarters into this office building, which would be an upgrade compared to its existing headquarters at No. 410, Madison Avenue.*

The new building was constructed with joint capital from Houston developer Hines and J.P. Morgan Chase & Co.'s asset management arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Beidou2020 said:


> Lawyers are the scum of the earth.


····lawyers are good, a country cant function without them, things need to be in order


----------



## Raphael

No need for google based services to operate in the Chinese market. Not while they have such appalling policies on privacy and espionage for the NSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

It's possible. I expect alibaba to beat Apple in 5 years time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

very difficult, IOS and Android together pretty much capitalized all the smart phone's OS fields, they set the standard that everyone has to follow it, and apply their line of rules and laws to write programs


----------



## Lure

cirr said:


> *Alibaba eyes its own OS to run China smartphones *
> 
> Published: 4:02 AM, December 9, 2014
> 
> BEIJING — Alibaba Group Holding wants its mobile operating system to run millions of smartphones in China. The fastest solution: Spend some of its cash hoard on a handset maker.
> 
> Vice-chairman Joseph Tsai said last month that Alibaba’s homegrown system, *YunOS*, can knit services together for the company as Asia’s largest e-commerce giant steps beyond clothes and gadgets to entertainment and healthcare. With a market value of US$266 billion (S$351 billion), Alibaba has struggled to push YunOS in China, where more than nine out of 10 mobile devices use Google’s Android.
> 
> *Alibaba could pursue a possible stake in Xiaomi, China’s largest smartphone seller. Or it could invest in Hong Kong-listed Coolpad Group to guarantee that YunOS is installed on the factory floor. Another option is to target one of the dozens of smaller, closely held manufacturers in China*, said research firm Canalys.
> 
> “We expect Alibaba to take several attempts at the smartphone market over the next decade,” said Mr Neil Mawston, executive director in the global wireless practice at Strategy Analytics. Mr Bob Christie, a spokesman for Alibaba, declined to comment on whether the company is interested in Xiaomi or Coolpad.
> 
> Alibaba runs marketplaces including Taobao, which links individual buyers and sellers, and Tmall.com, which connects retailers and consumers. The company’s mobile operating system is key because China’s online shoppers are migrating from computers to phones and tablets. Alibaba wants YunOS to connect its ever-widening range of services.
> 
> Mr Tsai said *Alibaba’s long-term goal is to have YunOS in tens of millions of smartphones. That aim dovetails with the government’s push for manufacturers to reduce dependence on Android and its promotion of national champions to rival Google and Apple*.
> 
> “Local smart devices are heavily reliant on the Android camp,” China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology wrote in a report last February. “The development of self-made operating systems is significantly difficult.”
> 
> *Some smaller manufactures have adopted YunOS. Shenzhen Sang Fei Consumer Communications makes phones running the operating system under the Philips brand and Meizu Technology adopted YunOS this year*. Even so, Alibaba does not yet have a backer among the biggest handset vendors in China.
> 
> “We always take the long view — 10, 15 years,” Mr Tsai said. “What really matters is that in the long run, a lot of people will be using phones with our OS.”
> 
> Android has such a grip in China, the world’s largest smartphone market, that Alibaba needs to do more than just make another mobile operating system, said Ms Vanessa Zeng, an analyst at Forrester Research. A collaboration with Xiaomi is a possibility because Alibaba will struggle to win market share on its own, she said.
> 
> BLOOMBERG



Almost late.. Almost.. It has a very little chance of success. Let's see what they can do. Whatever you do please first try it in China. Because if it fails, let it fail in China. If you fail internationally effects will be much worse.


----------



## esolve

unit: billion dollars:

IC(semiconductor): -17
Iron mineral: -9
refined oil: -7
coal: -6
liquid crystal panel: -5
solid waste: -4
fuel oil: -4 


mostly due to industry output increase inside China, the import decreases....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

A literal mass-production technology.


----------



## sword1947

Lure said:


> Almost late.. Almost.. It has a very little chance of success. Let's see what they can do. Whatever you do please first try it in China. Because if it fails, let it fail in China. If you fail internationally effects will be much worse.


people are free to choose which OS they want


----------



## DoTell

Cossack25A1 said:


> A literal mass-production technology.


And a literal "copy/stealing" technology too


----------



## Götterdämmerung

China should build factories in space in the future, then China will not only the factory of the world but also factory of the solar system (sans pollution).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Götterdämmerung said:


> China should build factories in space in the future, then China will not only the factory of the world but also factory of the solar system (sans pollution).


If they do, they'll make a fleet of spaceships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

It's safe to invest to US real estates.


----------



## scrumpy

First Ever 3-D Printed 'Tool' Fabricated in Space : Discovery News

Err. This happened 2 weeks ago.
This uses plastic filament extrusion and not the metal 3d printing which the article talks about but it is still 3d printing. The title is incorrect.


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> It is better for China to ignore them alone and stay steady on what China thinks is right for its people who have so far built a strong country with a lot more to be done.
> 
> It is a nowhere to be a smooth process. Mistakes are bound to be made and lesson to be learned. National economy has to factor in external factors as well as internal. External factors are harder (or impossible) to control, so, as the Chinese government knows very well, the key is to build a strong domestic economy with healthy manufacturing and consumption built on a state-of-the-art infrastructure.
> 
> Every penny spent on infrastructure is worth it.
> 
> Take the Indian example, and do not do what they do.



True. If the road to being a rich, develop country is smooth every country will be rich. There will be bruises, scrapes, along the way but as long as you are resilient and stay the course you can overcome that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

European analysts project healthy growth of Chinese economy - Xinhua | English.news.cn

European analysts project healthy growth of Chinese economy
English.news.cn 2014-12-09 21:30:56 

BRUSSELS, Dec. 9 (Xinhua) -- The current Chinese economic slowdown is only natural and, given the existence of strong growth factors, not worrying, said European analysts.

They also expressed confidence that the world's second largest economy will see steady and healthy growth in 2015, which will be based more on consumption and less on investment.

NO NEED TO SET A SPECIFIC GROWTH TARGET

Amid speculations that China will adjust its growth target further down to 7 percent or may even not set a mark at all, Daniel Gros, director of the Center for European Policy Studies, said there is no necessity to set a specific growth target.

"The Chinese government should refrain from giving a number for GDP growth next year, because the Chinese economy is in transition, when it is very difficult to predict growth," Gros told Xinhua.

"Moreover, the government itself has acknowledged that the quality of growth is now more important than the quantity. This is why the priority should now be targets in terms of the environment," he added.

China does not need a specific growth target the way it did in the past, said Fredrik Erixon, director of the European Center for International Political Economy.

"China should have advanced growth estimates, which of course is necessary for budgetary planning, but it should try to get away from the perception that the merits of economic policy stand or fall with hitting a precise target," Erixon told Xinhua in a recent interview.

With economic globalization, Erixon noted, it is necessary to be less strict about a growth target but more attentive to structural problems and economic imbalances.

A NATURAL AND STRUCTURAL SLOWDOWN

Looking back to the Chinese economy in 2014, the two European experts maintained that the Chinese economy is experiencing a natural and structural slowdown.

"The Chinese economy is experiencing a natural reduction in its growth rate since the low-hanging fruits in terms of bringing the excess rural population to the cities have been harvested already," said Gros.

"However, the situation is not worrying in the medium run since there are still strong growth factors," said Gros.

He noted that the quality of youth education is making more innovation and indigenous high-tech production possible. Moreover, infrastructure still needs to be improved in the western part of the country.

Yet he also stressed that there is still an excessive dependency on construction and real estate. "These sectors are important, but should not be kept alive through low interest rates," he said.

STEADY GROWTH FOR NEXT YEAR

On the outlook of the Chinese economy, Gros said China should see steady growth next year, hopefully based more on consumption and less on investment.

"The key point in the long term is to establish the supremacy of the rule of law. Another key point is to deal with the sale of land to developers: this is an endless source of temptation for corruption," he added.

Erixon said China's growth can still be healthy and, by international standards, strong. But the three mechanisms that have underlined growth in the past -- high investment levels, big monetary stimulus and export surplus -- will not deliver growth in the same way they did in the past.

He explained that China should get some tailwind from the recovering world economy and move up to a higher growth trajectory next year.

The fall in oil prices is also likely to give a boost to the growth of an energy-intensive economy like China, Erixon said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

DRAY said:


> Not everyone of those 1+ billion people can afford those expensive apartments and condos, and those who can, they may not want to move to places in the middle of nowhere, they have other options in the vicinity, that's why those ghost cities exist.
> 
> I also need to reply to @Chinese-Dragon and @Genesis , since I participate from my mobile between my work/travelling; the response could be delayed, please accept my apology for that.



Actually no, that's not why those ghost cities exist, so not only do you have no idea about these "ghost" cities, you don't even know why they are there and what the plan is for them? 

That's excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Genesis said:


> Actually no, that's not why those ghost cities exist, so not only do you have no idea about these "ghost" cities, you don't even know why they are there and what the plan is for them?
> 
> LOL. Indeed, true. Excellent!



*Alipay bill brings memories and booming business*




Alipay bill brings memories and booming business [File photo]



*Yvonne Fang could not believe her eyes when she saw a total transaction volume of 500,000 yuan (81,000 U.S. dollars) on Alipay over the past 10 years.*

*"*I hope my husband never sees the bill," she joked.

Alipay, an online payment platform launched by Alibaba in 2004, sent reports to its 300 million users on Monday detailing their spending over the past ten years.

The reports showed spending and investment through Alipay, together with an estimate of the users' assets in another 10 years judging from the spending and investment history.

Reviewing her spending since 2007, Fang, 30, found the first item she bought online was a blouse for only 69 yuan, one third of the tag price. "I even showed it off to my foreign colleague and recommended she turn to online shopping," recalled Fang, who now works at an international public relations company.

During her time spending online, she has grown from a fresh graduate into the mother of a two-year-old girl. The items she bought have also changed from clothes for her and her boyfriend, to furniture for their home, to baby things. "How time flies," she said.

*The record not only brought a lot of memories, but exposed just how big the e-payment business has become in China.

According to the overall report, also released on Monday, the number of Alipay transactions reached 42.3 billion, with Guangdong, Zhejiang, Shanghai, Beijing and Jiangsu the top five regions.*

Apart from online shopping, the report also included payments for mobiles, electricity and gas, credit card payments and fund transfers; services that Alipay offers free of charge.

Mobile payments accounted for over 50 percent of total online payments in 2014. The less developed regions in the west grew much faster than the developed east.

The regions with the highest percentage of mobile payments in 2014 were autonomous regions of Tibet -- where mobile payments were almost 63 of the total -- Ningxia and Inner Mongolia, and Shaanxi Province.

Chen Jin, director of the research center of modern services with the University of International Business and Economics, said mobile payments in sparsely populated western regions with poor transportation, have grown rapidly in recent years because of the popularity of smartphones and mobile Internet.

Following Alibaba's 25 billion dollar New York IPO in September, founder and board chairman of Alibaba Jack Ma told state media that Alipay will also go public someday, hopefully on the A-share market.

To that end, Alipay has started working with hospitals, stores and supermarkets, offering doctors appointments and payment services.

In Beijing, supermarkets such as Wu-Mart and Merry Mart are offering 10 percent discounts to encourage customers to pay their bills with their mobiles through Alipay.

Chen said Alipay, usually engaged in micropayment, has had to expand their community services with the "online to offline", O2O, and provide convenience to compete with UnionPay.

"With no more card swiping and signature needed, I'd rather use Alipay for convenience," said Cao Peng, a customer who paid his bill at a Merry Mart outlet in Beijing, adding that all he needed to do was to scan the bill code to make the payment with his smartphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

Yet the China`s salary level is increasing very fast, faster than price increasing speed.
So the people`s life is still increasing..
Also China is making more jobs from high end industries than losing jobs in low end industries..
So the condition in China is still healthy in general.
For the real estate, I would say the government plan is also 'Inflating away '
The house is expensive today. 
Yet if it remain stable or slowly increase with fast increased salary, it is no longer that expensive..
China is still developing very fast.Please take this into consideration.
Things looks aggressive today is not that bad after a few years.. 



DRAY said:


> Inflating away the debt is one of the strategy China is using, there are several other strategies China is following to manage the crisis. If we talk about this point only, then this has its own impact on China's social and economic health, for example, not all Chinese will going to have matching higher income to deal with the inflation this move will cause, how they will react? China is already becoming very expensive as an outsourcing destination, with higher wages it will become even more expensive as an outsourcing destination; leading to job cuts in an inflated economy! China is also trying to reduce real estate cost and probably has already implemented a conditional one flat policy, now most of the Chinese middle-class investment is in real estate, how they will take the devaluation of their assets? Now if you combine the effect of rising inflation, devaluation of assets and probable job cuts due to the rising cost as an outsourcing destination, you have a 2008 sub-prime crisis like situation at hand, though at a much larger scale, as this will lead to further loan defaults and bad debts in an already streched banking system. The situation is actually far more complex and grave than we can see on the surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war is peace

India is the only country that become superpower in 2012 and two yrs on become poor country. No country can match this record even china. I dare china to beat this record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

war is peace said:


> India is the only country that become superpower in 2012 and two yrs on become poor country. No country can match this record even china. I dare china to beat this record.



Why would China want this record? I don't think so. India can keep this record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

war is peace said:


> India is the only country that become superpower in 2012 and two yrs on become poor country. No country can match this record even china. I dare china to beat this record.


T'is indeed a great achievement by India. Congratulations to my Indian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

坚持稳中求进工作总基调，坚持以提高经济发展质量和效益为中心，主动适应经济发展新常态，保持经济运行在合理区间，把转方式调结构放到更加重要位置，狠抓改革攻坚，突出创新驱动，强化风险防控，加强民生保障，促进经济平稳健康发展和社会和谐稳定。
　　*2015年经济工作五项任务：*
　　①努力保持经济稳定增长；坚持宏观政策要稳、微观政策要活、社会政策要托底的总体思路，保持宏观政策连续性和稳定性，继续实施积极的财政政策和稳健的货币政策。
　　②积极发现培育新增长点；一是市场要活；二是创新要实，推动全面创新；三是政策要宽；
　　③加快转变农业发展方式；完善农村土地经营权流转政策，搞好土地承包经营权确权登记颁证工作，健全公开规范的土地流转市场。
　　④优化经济发展空间格局；*重点实施“一带一路”、京津冀协同发展、长江经济带三大战略；*
　　⑤加强保障和改善民生工作；因地制宜发展特色经济，加大对基本公共服务和扶贫济困工作的支持力度。
　　*把握新常态9要点*
　　①模仿型排浪式消费阶段基本结束，个性化、多样化消费渐成主流；
　　②基础设施互联互通和一些新技术、新产品、新业态、新商业模式的投资机会大量涌现；
　　③我国低成本比较优势发生了转化，高水平引进来、大规模走出去正在同步发生；
　　④新兴产业、服务业、小微企业作用更凸显，生产小型化、智能化、专业化将成产业组织新特征；
　　⑤人口老龄化日趋发展，农业富余人口减少，要素规模驱动力减弱，经济增长将更多依靠人力资本质量和技术进步；
　　⑥市场竞争逐步转向质量型、差异化为主的竞争。
　　⑦环境承载能力已达到或接近上限，必须推动形成绿色低碳循环发展新方式；
　　⑧经济风险总体可控，但化解以高杠杆和泡沫化为主要特征的各类风险将持续一段时间；
　　⑨既要全面化解产能过剩，也要通过发挥市场机制作用探索未来产业发展方向。
　　*8个“更加注重”*
　　①更加注重满足人民群众需要；
　　②更加注重市场和消费心理分析；
　　③更加注重引导社会预期；
　　④更加注重加强产权和知识产权保护；
　　⑤更加注重发挥企业家才能；
　　⑥更加注重加强教育和提升人力资本素质。
　　⑦更加注重建设生态文明；
　　⑧更加注重科技进步和全面创新；
　　*谈改革：*
　　①要加快行政审批、投资、价格、垄断行业、特许经营、政府购买服务、资本市场、民营银行准入、对外投资等领域改革，使改革举措有效转化成发展动力。
　　②要尊重和发挥地方、基层、群众首创精神，从实践中寻找最佳方案。
　　③推进国企改革要奔着问题去，以增强企业活力、提高效率为中心，提高国企核心竞争力，建立产权清晰、权责明确、政企分开、管理科学的现代企业制度。
　　*谈对外开放：*
　　①必须更加积极地促进内需和外需平衡、进口和出口平衡、引进外资和对外投资平衡，逐步实现国际收支基本平衡；
　　②扩大出口和增加进口政策，提高贸易便利化水平，巩固出口市场份额
　　③改善投资环境，扩大服务业市场准入，进一步开放制造业，推广上海自由贸易试验区经验，稳定外商投资规模和速度，提高引进外资质量
　　④促进基础设施互联互通，推动优势产业走出去，开展先进技术合作，稳步推进人民币国际化
　　*立足社会主义初级阶段基本国情，毫不动摇坚持以经济建设为中心，一心一意谋发展，咬定青山不放松，把我们自己的事办好！*(*注：全篇一字未提**房地产**。*)

解读中央经济工作会议：积极财政政策 稳健货币政策||人民日报||###||2014年12月12日 05:17
认识新常态 适应新常态 引领新常态
――专家解读中央经济工作会议
亮点 准确把握经济发展新常态
经济发展进入新常态，正从高速增长转向中高速增长，经济发展方式正从规模速度型粗放增长转向质量效率型集约增长，经济结构正从增量扩能为主转向调整存量、做优增量并存的深度调整，经济发展动力正从传统增长点转向新的增长点
“会议用这么大篇幅全面、系统、深刻地阐述经济新常态，是因为我国经济正处于发展方式转变、发展动力转换的新形势、新时期，必须要统一大家的认识，转变观念。只有深刻认识新常态，才能适应新常态。只有思想和行动统一，才能增强加快转变经济发展方式的自觉性和主动性。”国务院发展研究中心原副主任侯云春认为。
“对当前的经济形势，社会各界有不同的认识和看法，这次会议对新常态进行深入分析，就是要统一大家的认识。”国家发改委国土开发与地区经济研究所所长肖金成也这么认为，“目前我国经济体量已经很庞大，维持中高速增长能保证就业，因此调控空间比较大。我国经济有巨大韧性、潜力和回旋余地，这正是结构调整，提质增效的好时机。”
“我国经济运行处在合理区间，即使是7%左右的增长，无论是速度还是体量，在全球也是名列前茅的。”复旦大学经济学院副院长孙立坚认为，“目前，经济发展动力正从传统增长点转向新的增长点，将更多依靠人力资本质量和技术进步，依靠创新驱动发展。总的来看，经济增长更趋平稳，增长动力更为多元。”
“经济发展进入新常态，没有改变我国发展仍处于可以大有作为的重要战略机遇期的判断，改变的是重要战略机遇期的内涵和条件。没有改变我国经济发展总体向好的基本面，改变的是经济发展方式和经济结构。”孙立坚对此非常认同。
* 亮点积极的财政政策 稳健的货币政策*
保持稳增长和调结构之间平衡。继续实施积极的财政政策和稳健的货币政策。积极的财政政策要有力度，货币政策要更加注重松紧适度
“2015年，中国继续实施积极的财政政策和稳健的货币政策，这一宏观经济政策‘组合’将是连续第五年实施。虽然政策名称不变，但在经济新常态下，实际内容和实施的重点将会有所变化。”中国社科院财经战略研究院院长高培勇表示，积极的财政政策要有力度，货币政策要更加注重松紧适度，就是这对“老搭档”的新内涵。
高培勇认为，实施积极的财政政策，主基调是扩张性的，财政赤字将有所增加，在这方面我们具备较大的空间。按明年经济增长7%来计算，赤字率不超过3%，2015年赤字空间在1.9万亿左右。2014年财政赤字安排是1.35万亿元，因此明年的财政政策可以更“积极”一些。
“不过，全面刺激政策的边际效果正明显递减。”高培勇强调，明年无论是加大投资还是推进结构调整，都应把重点放在改善民生上。
孙立坚也认为，在财政支出方面，应进一步向民生领域倾斜，通过民生改善提振消费。同时，应加大对中小微企业的减税力度，提升企业盈利能力。
“当前经济下行压力较大，另一方面，影子银行、地方融资平台、房地产等领域的潜在风险也不容忽视，去杠杆、防风险是一项中长期任务。因此货币政策需要平衡好短期稳增长和中长期控制风险之间的关系。”交通银行首席经济学家连平说，“所谓松紧适度，就是货币政策要根据经济金融形势变化保持灵活性，该紧的时候适度收紧，经济运行面临困难和挑战时，可以在稳健的基调下适度向松的方向微调。”
高培勇表示，目前就业相对良好，物价基本稳定。货币政策实施的重点，可以更多地放在营造有利于大众创业、市场主体创新的环境以及防范金融风险和重大改革推进上。
* 亮点 积极发现培育新增长点*
我国存在大量新的增长点，潜力巨大。发现和培育新的增长点，一是市场要活，主要靠市场发现和培育新的增长点。二是创新要实，推动全面创新，更多靠产业化的创新来培育和形成新的增长点。三是政策要宽，营造有利于大众创业、市场主体创新的政策环境和制度环境
“会议明确提出‘积极发现培育新增长点’，这个目标与新常态定位是一致的，要完成经济发展动力转换，最为直接的体现就是要有以创新、技术、质量为内涵的新增长点来代替过去的经济增长点。”中国人民大学国家发展与战略研究院执行院长刘元春认为，“这种经济增长点的形成要通过制度改革放松管制，拓展市场空间，形成大众创业、万众创新的新局面，同时还要利用政府这只‘看得见的手’，积极提供公共服务，在一些核心技术和核心产业领域实施赶超战略。”
“随着我国技术发展从‘跟跑’到‘领跑’，靠政府来挖掘和培育新兴产业的路子越来越走不通。”孙立坚认为，“在发现和培育新的增长点的过程中，要确保政府‘不越位’，使市场在资源配置中起决定性作用，主要靠市场发现和培育新的增长点。不过，政府也得‘不缺位’，必须要加快转变职能，在创造更好市场竞争环境，培育市场化的创新机制上更有作为。”
“‘培育新增长点’不仅是结构性改革的落脚点，也是我国全面摆脱‘三期叠加’风险的最重要方法之一，将它作为中国经济增长政策的核心，可以使明年经济工作定位更明确。”刘元春表示。
* 亮点 优化经济发展空间格局*
要重点实施“一带一路”、京津冀协同发展、长江经济带三大战略。要通过改革创新打破地区封锁和利益藩篱，全面提高资源配置效率
“区域经济协调发展，不仅可以缩小东中西部的区域差距，而且可以减少能源资源从西部转移到东部的成本，也可以减少人员大量流动带来的社会成本。”中国国际经济交流中心常务副理事长郑新立认为，“京津冀协同发展的推进，可以缩小北京、天津与河北周边地区发展的差距，并实现不同地区的产业和功能分工。‘一带一路’战略的实施，将加强我国与周边国家的基础设施建设与互联互通，有利于促进我国与周边国家的贸易和投资，对化解我国过剩产能也有积极意义。此外，还可以使我国西部地区变身为开放前沿，非常有利于发展。”
侯云春认为：“‘一带一路’、京津冀协同发展、长江经济带三大战略，是我国培育新的增长极、增长带，形成对外开放新格局的大手笔、大举措，是经济新常态的重要战略支撑。成功实施这三大战略，将使我国经济发展和对外开放站上新高度，获得新动力，拓展新空间，形成新格局，具有重要的现实意义和深远的战略意义。”
“‘一带一路’是我国提出并主导的新的国际合作框架，通过丝绸之路经济带和21世纪海上丝绸之路促进国际区域合作。同时，国际区域合作要依托国内区域合作。长江经济带横贯东中西，向东面向海洋，与21世纪海上丝绸之路相连接，向西通过亚欧大陆桥与中亚、欧洲相连接，通过孟中印缅经济走廊与南亚和印度洋相连接，有利于统筹东中西部，通过国内区域合作，推动国际区域合作，建成跨越亚欧，连接三洋的丝绸之路经济带。”肖金成表示。
* 亮点 加快推进改革开放*
要敢于啃硬骨头，敢于涉险滩，敢于过深水区，加快推进经济体制改革
“在全球经济陷入后金融危机的低迷之际，利用结构性改革走出困局已经成为世界各国的共识。谁能够在未来新一轮全球竞争中取得先机取决于各国结构性改革是否彻底、是否更符合经济发展趋势。中国经济体制改革有助于实现中华民族伟大复兴的中国梦。”刘元春说。
“当前，我国要围绕解决发展面临的突出问题推进改革，推出既具有年度特点、又有利于长远制度安排的改革举措。尤其是在行政审批、投资、价格、垄断行业、特许经营、政府购买服务、资本市场、民营银行准入、对外投资等领域改革要推出具体有力的改革举措，并加强政策落实。”郑新立认为。
“要尽可能取消和下放行政审批权，给予市场主体更大的决策权。在投资方面，要尽快推进负面清单措施，‘法无禁止皆可为’。此外，大力推进政府和社会资本合作模式（PPP），鼓励社会资本投资基础设施和公共服务领域，给予民营企业在一些公共服务行业的特许经营权，并通过政府购买服务形式提供一些公共服务。这对打破行业垄断、稳定经济增长、提高增长效益、保障民生都有十分积极的意义。”郑新立说。
建立多层次资本市场、放开民营银行准入，意义也十分重大。融资难、融资贵是我国当前中小微企业发展面临的突出难题，建立多层次资本市场，拓宽股市、债市等直接融资渠道；同时放开民营银行的准入、打破银行业垄断，可以显著降低企业融资成本。“随着金融监管政策的完善和存款保险制度的推出，放开民营银行准入，已经具备了条件。”郑新立说。
“打破传统利益结构，重构发展的激励体系，全面纠正我们在建设市场经济进程中所面临的各种扭曲，这次改革的深度和力度很大。”刘元春说。
* 亮点 构建开放型经济新体制*
更加积极地促进内需和外需平衡、进口和出口平衡、引进外资和对外投资平衡，逐步实现国际收支基本平衡，构建开放型经济新体制
今年以来，随着“一带一路”战略的推进，一系列自贸区谈判取得突破性进展，我国对外开放新格局正在形成，开放型经济新体制正在构建。
“从内需和外需平衡方面看，时下内需比较疲弱，导致进口增速放缓。”连平说。
在进口和出口平衡方面，当前我国经常项下的顺差占GDP的比重已回落至国际公认的合理水平4%以下。“数量上的平衡是一个结果，新常态下我们更要追求进出口质量。出口方面，我们要继续维持出口大国的地位，加速出口结构转型升级，从低端劳动力制造，向质量、技术、品牌升级，再创国际竞争新优势。进口方面，要进口更多的先进技术设备，促进国内经济转型，进口更多优质商品，满足国内消费升级的需要。”国务院发展研究中心党组成员、办公厅主任隆国强说。
在引进外资和对外投资平衡方面，“过去利用外资，主要着眼于保就业和增强出口竞争力。新常态下，吸引外资为的是外商带来的技术、管理、品牌、渠道、研发和服务等‘生产要素包’。我们对外投资，早期是为了出口，现在越来越多的是为获得技术、品牌和海外销售渠道。”隆国强说。
连平认为：“如今资本双向流动的格局已初步形成，明年我国可能成为直接投资净输出国。随着QFII、RQFII、QDII的额度不断增加以及沪港通的实施，证券投资项下也将逐步呈现双向流动的格局。”
“国际收支平衡是宏观调控的重要目标之一。”连平认为，未来促进国际收支平衡的重点是采取各项举措推动内需增长，逐步缩小贸易顺差；稳步推进资本和金融账户的开放和人民币资本项下可兑换，促进我国国际收支走向更为合理和健康的平衡。


中央定调明年经济工作：稳中求进 主动适应新常态 ||中国证券报||###||2014年12月12日 02:28
　　中央经济工作会议12月9日至11日在北京举行。
　　会议认为，科学认识当前形势，准确研判未来走势，必须历史地、辩证地认识我国经济发展的阶段性特征，准确把握经济发展新常态。
　　我国经济正在向形态更高级、分工更复杂、结构更合理的阶段演化，经济发展进入新常态，正从高速增长转向中高速增长，经济发展方式正从规模速度型粗放增长转向质量效率型集约增长，经济结构正从增量扩能为主转向调整存量、做优增量并存的深度调整，经济发展动力正从传统增长点转向新的增长点。认识新常态，适应新常态，引领新常态，是当前和今后一个时期我国经济发展的大逻辑。
　　会议要求，面对我国经济发展新常态，观念上要适应，认识上要到位，方法上要对路，工作上要得力。要深化理解、统一认识，把思想和行动统一到中央认识和判断上来，增强加快转变经济发展方式的自觉性和主动性。要坚持发展、主动作为。经济发展进入新常态，没有改变我国发展仍处于可以大有作为的重要战略机遇期的判断，改变的是重要战略机遇期的内涵和条件；没有改变我国经济发展总体向好的基本面，改变的是经济发展方式和经济结构。要更加注重满足人民群众需要，更加注重市场和消费心理分析，更加注重引导社会预期，更加注重加强产权和知识产权保护，更加注重发挥企业家才能，更加注重加强教育和提升人力资本素质，更加注重建设生态文明，更加注重科技进步和全面创新。
　　会议指出，2015年是全面深化改革的关键之年，是全面推进依法治国的开局之年，也是全面完成“十二五”规划的收官之年，做好经济工作意义重大。总体要求是：全面贯彻党的十八大和十八届三中、四中全会精神，以邓小平理论、“三个代表”重要思想、科学发展观为指导，坚持稳中求进工作总基调，坚持以提高经济发展质量和效益为中心，主动适应经济发展新常态，保持经济运行在合理区间，把转方式调结构放到更加重要位置，狠抓改革攻坚，突出创新驱动，强化风险防控，加强民生保障，促进经济平稳健康发展和社会和谐稳定。
　　会议提出了明年经济工作的主要任务。
　　一、努力保持经济稳定增长。关键是保持稳增长和调结构之间平衡，坚持宏观政策要稳、微观政策要活、社会政策要托底的总体思路，保持宏观政策连续性和稳定性，继续实施积极的财政政策和稳健的货币政策。积极的财政政策要有力度，货币政策要更加注重松紧适度。要促进“三驾马车”更均衡地拉动增长。要切实把经济工作的着力点放到转方式调结构上来，推进新型工业化、信息化、城镇化、农业现代化同步发展，逐步增强战略性新兴产业和服务业的支撑作用，着力推动传统产业向中高端迈进。要高度关注风险发生发展趋势，按照严控增量、区别对待、分类施策、逐步化解的原则，有序加以化解。
　　二、积极发现培育新增长点。我国存在大量新的增长点，潜力巨大。发现和培育新的增长点，一是市场要活，使市场在资源配置中起决定性作用，主要靠市场发现和培育新的增长点。二是创新要实，推动全面创新，更多靠产业化的创新来培育和形成新的增长点，创新必须落实到创造新的增长点上，把创新成果变成实实在在的产业活动。三是政策要宽，营造有利于大众创业、市场主体创新的政策环境和制度环境，政府要加快转变职能，创造更好市场竞争环境，培育市场化的创新机制，在保护产权、维护公平、改善金融支持、强化激励机制、集聚优秀人才等方面积极作为。
　　三、加快转变农业发展方式。解决好“三农”问题始终是全党工作重中之重，必须继续夯实农业稳定发展的基础、稳住农村持续向好的局势，稳定粮食和主要农产品(行情,问诊)产量，持续增加农民收入。要坚定不移加快转变农业发展方式，尽快转到数量质量效益并重、注重提高竞争力、注重农业技术创新、注重可持续的集约发展上来，走产出高效、产品安全、资源节约、环境友好的现代农业发展道路。要深化农村各项改革，完善强农惠农政策，完善农产品价格形成机制，完善农业补贴办法，强化金融服务。要完善农村土地经营权流转政策，搞好土地承包经营权确权登记颁证工作，健全公开规范的土地流转市场。要完善职业培训政策，提高培训质量，造就一支适应现代农业发展的高素质职业农民队伍。
　　四、优化经济发展空间格局。要完善区域政策，促进各地区协调发展、协同发展、共同发展。西部开发、东北振兴、中部崛起、东部率先的区域发展总体战略，要继续实施。各地区要找准主体功能区定位和自身优势，确定工作着力点。要重点实施“一带一路”、京津冀协同发展、长江经济带三大战略，争取明年有个良好开局。要通过改革创新打破地区封锁和利益藩篱，全面提高资源配置效率。推进城镇化健康发展是优化经济发展空间格局的重要内容，要有历史耐心，不要急于求成。要加快规划体制改革，健全空间规划体系，积极推进市县“多规合一”。要坚持不懈推进节能减排和保护生态环境，既要有立竿见影的措施，更要有可持续的制度安排，坚持源头严防、过程严管、后果严惩，治标治本多管齐下，朝着蓝天净水的目标不断前进。
　　五、加强保障和改善民生工作。坚持守住底线、突出重点、完善制度、引导舆论的基本思路，多些雪中送炭，更加注重保障基本民生，更加关注低收入群众生活，更加重视社会大局稳定。做好就业工作，要精准发力，确保完成就业目标。要更好发挥市场在促进就业中的作用，鼓励创业带动就业，提高职业培训质量，加强政府公共就业服务能力。扶贫工作事关全局，全党必须高度重视。要让贫困家庭的孩子都能接受公平的有质量的教育，不要让孩子输在起跑线上。要因地制宜发展特色经济，加大对基本公共服务和扶贫济困工作的支持力度。要更多面向特定人口、具体人口，实现精准脱贫，防止平均数掩盖大多数。
　　会议要求，要加快推进改革开放。要敢于啃硬骨头，敢于涉险滩，敢于过深水区，加快推进经济体制改革。要围绕解决发展面临的突出问题推进改革，推出既具有年度特点、又有利于长远制度安排的改革举措，继续抓好各项改革方案制定。要加快行政审批、投资、价格、垄断行业、特许经营、政府购买服务、资本市场、民营银行准入、对外投资等领域改革，使改革举措有效转化成发展动力。要尊重和发挥地方、基层、群众首创精神，从实践中寻找最佳方案。要抓好改革措施落地，狠抓落实，强化责任，加大协调力度。要强化督促评估，落实督办责任制和评估机制，让群众来评价改革成效。推进国企改革要奔着问题去，以增强企业活力、提高效率为中心，提高国企核心竞争力，建立产权清晰、权责明确、政企分开、管理科学的现代企业制度。
　　会议要求，面对对外开放出现的新特点，必须更加积极地促进内需和外需平衡、进口和出口平衡、引进外资和对外投资平衡，逐步实现国际收支基本平衡，构建开放型经济新体制。要完善扩大出口和增加进口政策，提高贸易便利化水平，巩固出口市场份额。要改善投资环境，扩大服务业市场准入，进一步开放制造业，推广上海自由贸易试验区经验，稳定外商投资规模和速度，提高引进外资质量。要努力提高对外投资效率和质量，促进基础设施互联互通，推动优势产业走出去，开展先进技术合作，稳步推进人民币国际化。
　　会议强调，做好明年经济工作，要立足社会主义初级阶段基本国情，毫不动摇坚持以经济建设为中心，一心一意谋发展，咬定青山不放松，把我们自己的事办好。要精心谋划用好我国经济的巨大韧性、潜力和回旋余地，依靠促改革调结构，坚持不懈推动经济发展提质增效升级，努力做到调速不减势、量增质更优。要合理确定经济社会发展主要预期目标，保持区间调控弹性，稳定和完善宏观经济政策，继续实施定向调控、结构性调控。以政府自身革命带动重要领域改革，以大众创业、万众创新形成发展的新动力。要协调拓展内外需，同步推进新型工业化、信息化、城镇化、农业现代化，加强对实体经济的支持，大力加强生态环境保护，更加重视民生改善和社会建设，切实增强内需对经济增长的拉动力，实施新一轮高水平对外开放，保持经济中高速增长，推动经济发展迈向中高端水平。

*China will give more priority to economic upgrading and restructuring in 2015, according to a statement issued on Thursday following a key economic policy meeting.
The country will tap the huge potential of the economy to hedge against great downward pressure next year, the statement said.
The Central Economic Work Conference, which opened on Tuesday and ended on Thursday, set the tone for next year's policy agenda.
While repeating previously used language such as "keeping growth within a reasonable range", the statement spoke of fostering new growth points and making the economy more consumption and service-driven.
"Mass, featureless consumption has basically come to an end and customized consumption is becoming the mainstream," the statement said.
"Infrastructure interconnection, new technology, new products and new business models have enabled massive investment opportunities," the statement said in describing the "new norm".
"New norm" is a phrase used by President Xi Jinping several times recently, reflecting the leadership's drive to wean the economy from dependence on infrastructure investment and exports.
The central bank cut interest rates in November as the nation headed toward its slowest annual growth expansion since 1990.
The statement said China has resilience, huge potential and plenty of room to maneuver on policy. It must make the best use of these advantages.
"China has plenty of room to upgrade its consumption structure. Large disparity exists among regions and urban and rural areas," said Xu Hongcai, a senior researcher at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.
The statement stressed that China should actively adjust itself to "the new norm" and pursue the quality and efficiency of the economy.
The statement said China will continue to adopt a "prudent" monetary policy and "proactive" fiscal policy. But monetary policy should be neither too tight nor too loose, and fiscal policy should be more "forceful".
Wendy Liu, managing director and head of China equity research at Nomura Securities, said this means that fiscal and monetary policy will be more flexible, "quickly adjusting itself to the actual situation".
Given that inflation has eased, monetary policy will be looser than it has been this year, Liu said.
Xu said fiscal policy could be a little more expansive while the tax burden is reduced through structural means. The government spending structure will also change, with more investment being made through the public private partnership model.
The meeting did not specify the economic growth target for next year, but analysts said the emphasis on the "new norm" suggests the leadership has come to terms with the economic reality and will accept a target lower than 7.5 percent.
Liu said, "The economic downturn may continue, and it is hard to see it bottoming in the short term. However, the slippage is still under control.
"I agree with a lower GDP target.... A lower growth rate will attract more foreign investors as the risk of high debt and excessive capacity may fall."
Goldman Sachs wrote in a research note on Thursday, "As the government tries to strike a balance between supporting growth and pushing forward reforms, we see a fair likelihood of 2014's stop-and-go pattern for economic momentum in the new year."
Goldman predicts that economic growth will fall to 7 percent in 2015 from 7.3 percent this year.
Chen Jia contributed to this story.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China shipyard to build world's first deep-sea mining vessel*

Xinhua
2014-12-12
14:31 (GMT+8)

A Chinese shipyard has inked a deal with a Singapore firm to build the world's first deep-sea mining vessel, which is due to be delivered in 2017.

Wu Pingshan from Fujian Mawei Shipbuilding, which is based in east China's Fujian province, confirmed on Thursday that the contract had been signed with a Singapore company but declined to disclose the name of the contractor.

Wu said the vessel will be 227 meters long by 40 m wide, with living quarters for up to 180 people and a maximum cargo load of 45,000 tons.

With 30 megawatts of power, the vessel can serve as a platform for seabed mining as deep as 2,500 meters, and will have a helipad.

Founded in 1866, the predecessor of Mawei Shipbuilding was Foochow Arsenal, China's earliest machinery shipbuilding company. It has now become a share-holding firm able to develop, build and repair vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edison Chen

*Chinese Banks Step Up Lending to Offset Slowing Growth*
Banks Lend More Than Expected as Beijing Moves to Support Economy

BEIJING—China’s banks stepped up lending in November as Beijing moved to provide more support to its slowing economy.

The higher-than-expected growth in credit came after China’s central bank cut benchmark interest rates in a bid to boost the economy and cut costs to borrowers.

China’s banks issued 852.7 billion yuan ($137.5 billion) of new yuan loans in November, up sharply from 548.3 billion yuan in October, according to data from the People’s Bank of China. The total was well above the 650 billion yuan that economists had forecast.

“Credit growth in November was higher than the market expected,” said Fan Zhang, an economist at CIMB. “The central bank may have relaxed the loan-to-deposit ratio to encourage more lending.”

Under existing rules, Chinese banks can only lend 75 cents of each dollar of deposits they collect. Any relaxation of the loan-to-deposit rule would effectively let them increase lending. Regulators haven't announced any change to the policy.

Mr. Zhang also said that the central bank might allow banks to lend more by cutting the reserve requirement ratio—the proportion of deposits that banks need to keep in reserve with the central bank—by the end of the year. The nation’s major banks are supposed to keep 20% of their deposits with the central bank though certain smaller banks are entitled to lend out more if they meet requirements for extending credit to smaller companies and the farm sector.

The central bank had until recently preferred to use targeted easing measures to boost the economy, fearing that an across-the-board reduction in interest rates would encourage lending to sectors of the economy where there is overcapacity, such as for steel and cement production.

But the persistent sluggishness of the economy eventually convinced the nation’s policy makers that more aggressive measures were needed.

Economic growth slipped to 7.3% in the third quarter, its worst showing in five years. Growth was down from 7.5% in the second quarter and 7.7% for all of last year.

Economists had warned that China’s economic expansion for all of 2014 could fall short of the government target of about 7.5%.

In November, total social financing, a broad measure of credit in the economy, came to 1.15 trillion yuan, up from 662.7 billion yuan in October.

The broadest measure of money supply, M2, was up 12.3% at the end of November from a year earlier, lower than the 12.6% increase at the end of October, according to the central bank. The figure was below the median 12.5% increase forecast by economists.

Analysts at China International Capital Corp. said in a note to clients that the central bank has to cut its bank reserve requirement ratio or inject more liquidity into the banking system to ensure that M2 reaches the government’s 13% growth target for this year.

-- Grace Zhu

http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese...owing-growth-1418378986?tesla=y&mg=reno64-wsj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## esolve

The spokesman from the country's top poverty reduction authority on Tuesday blamed the "foolish behavior" of a county government in Central China's Hunan province for posting cheerful remarks about being named a State-level poverty-stricken area.

A picture posted online shows a huge screen with LED lights reading *"Warm congratulations to Xinshao county for being successfully included in the country's poverty-stricken areas, which will become the main battlefield for the country's poverty alleviation work".*

The remarks, which have circulated online and sparked heated debate, ended with "an announcement by the Xinshao county Party committee and Xinshao government".

The local government's website also regarded being named a State-level poverty-stricken county as a piece of "marvelous news", according to a screenshot on the People's Daily website on Tuesday.

Hong Tianyun, spokesman of the State Council Leading Group Office of Poverty Alleviation and Development, told China Daily on Tuesday that such recognition is not meant as an honor, but to put responsibility on local governments where the economy is less developed and farmers' incomes lower than the national poverty threshold.

"We expect these governments to feel pressure and responsibility to help the people get rid of poverty and to boost local economic growth. Being called a poverty-stricken county is nothing worthy of pride," said Hong, who also heads the poverty alleviation office's policy and regulation division.

Xiao Kehan, a publicity official from the county government, told China Daily on Tuesday that both the poster and article have been "removed", admitting that the wordings were inappropriate.

"I got mixed and muddled emotions after hearing this. On one hand, it can be a good thing if our local government uses the opportunity to create more favorable policies to pull people out of poverty. On the other hand, I feel ashamed to tell people I'm from a poor county," said Huang Zhipeng, a 28-year-old native of Xinshao county.

"But it's definitely not something we should brag about."

Although it may sound absurd, some local governments feel happy about the naming as they can receive more investment and resources from the central government, posted netizen Zhaoming1108 at Sina Weibo, a Chinese version of Twitter.

*Many Chinese local governments cheat in reporting statistics of economy and resident income so as to be regarded as poor area by the central government.*


----------



## Edison Chen

esolve said:


> Many Chinese local governments cheat in reporting statistics of economy and resident income so as to be regarded as poor area by the central government.



True because poor local governments want transfer payment, so they faked the economy figures to be looked like more impoverished. But you have to admit, they are still poor. This always happens in West and Central China, the local industries suck, not enough tax handed to local government. Does the coastal counties rely on transfer payment from the central government? No!!


----------



## esolve

Edison Chen said:


> True because poor local governments want transfer payment, so they faked the economy figures to be looked like more impoverished. But you have to admit, they are still poor. This always happens in West and Central China, the local industries suck, not enough tax handed to local government. Does the coastal counties rely on transfer payment from the central government? No!!



big problem
that is why China has so huge poverty, coz they are fake


----------



## TaiShang

*Gasoline, Natural Gas, and Aluminum are Bright Spots for China Commodity Demand in 2014 as Steel and Coal Weaken*
*DECEMBER 12TH, 2014 • GABE COLLINS AND ANDREW ERICKSON
*





*Gasoline, natural gas, and aluminum are China’s commodity demand bright spots so far in 2014—amidst a significant downturn in consumption of key basic materials, namely coal, steel, and diesel fuel.* Gasoline consumption in China rose by 8.9% YoY between January and October. These results are not surprising given that new car sales rose nearly 16% YoY during the same time period. Healthy growth in transportation equipment output—especially automobiles, subways, and aerospace items—also drives aluminum demand, and apparent aluminum consumption is up 6.5% YoY in the first 10 months of 2014 (*Exhibit 1*). Finally, natural gas demand is also growing strongly as large Chinese cities work to clean up their air.

*Exhibit 1: China Key Commodity Demand Growth for First 10 Months of 2014, YoY Change*





Source: NBS China, local media, _China SignPost™_


China’s fixed asset investment and heavy industrial activity are clearly slowing.* Electricity consumption data—one of the more reliable indicators of economic activity levels—shows that between January and October 2014, China’s “secondary” industries saw their power usage rise by 3.9% YoY. The secondary industries (“第二产业”) encompass most forms of manufacturing, fuel and water production, and construction and account for nearly ¾ of China’s electrical power consumption. In contrast, secondary industries’ power use rose by 6.7% YoY during the first 10 months of 2013, suggesting that activity is expanding much less robustly in 2014.*

Taken in conjunction with the fact that demand for diesel fuel (which is used to move goods around the country and to the ports) is also down, weaker electricity demand bears close attention because the electricity demand growth figure is a useful proxy for assessing what “real” economic growth in China is at present.

Likewise, China’s coal and steel demand have turned negative for the first time in decades, signaling that demand is plateauing faster than many—especially the mining companies—expected. Depending on how the first six months of 2015 turn out, it may be appropriate to call “Peak Steel” for China—and possibly, “Peak Coal” as well.

*Bottom Line:* Global commodity markets are in a new phase, and as China continues to slow, the lowest-cost commodity producers will attract the lion’s share of any capital that remains willing to invest in the commodity space. China’s demand for a number of bulk commodities—particularly metals and coal—is flattening decisively—and events in 2015 will clarify if the trend is temporary or permanent. Our belief is that the plateauing demand for steel, coal, and cement, in particular, is more permanent. The dynamics playing out now align with the S-Curves research we first published in the summer of 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

UPDATE 1-China's CSR wins $275 mln worth of orders from Argentina

SHANGHAI, Dec 15 (Reuters) - Chinese trainmaker CSR Corp Ltd said it won 1.7 billion yuan ($274.84 million) worth of orders from Argentina, as Chinese rail firms increasingly flex their muscles overseas.

CSR will provide locomotive products for a railway renovation project in the South American country, the company said on its website on Monday.

China has stepped up its focus on railways this year, spending 590 billion yuan ($95.4 billion) from January to October on new domestic lines and making a concerted effort to push its so-called "railroad diplomacy" overseas.

China Railway Construction Corp Ltd signed a $12 billion railway contract in Nigeria in November, the largest single overseas construction deal won by a Chinese firm.

CSR said it has been supplying trains and other rail products to Argentina since 2006. In 2013, it won two orders worth about $1 billion together from the country to supply inter-city trains.

CSR Corp and its main rival China CNR Corp Ltd are in merger talks to create a giant able to compete globally with the likes of Siemens AG and Bombardier Inc , state media have reported.

Shares in both CSR and China CNR have been suspended since late October ahead of an official announcement.

($1 = 6.1855 Chinese yuan)

(Reporting by Adam Jourdan and Brenda Goh; Editing by Kim Coghill)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

What a year for China's foreign diplomacy! 

*Year-end: China's home field diplomatic achievements in 2014*

12-15-2014 15:32 BJT


_By Prof. Zhou Yongsheng, International Relations Research Institute of China Foreign Affairs University_

China's 2014 diplomatic activities have been positive, active, comprehensive and focus-oriented. President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang visited numerous countries in Europe, Africa, Latin America, Oceania and Asia in 2014.






_Chinese President Xi Jinping (front, 3rd L) attends the opening ceremony of the 22nd Winter Olympic Games in Sochi, Russia, Feb. 7, 2014. The 22nd Winter Olympic Games opened on Friday night in a spectacular ceremony. Chinese President Xi Jinping attended the ceremony at the invitation of his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)_

The activities began with Xi's attendance of the Sochi Winter Olympics in Russia in early February and will come to an end after Li's attendance of the 5th Leaders Meeting of Greater Mekong Subregion Cooperation Summit in Thailand and subsequent visits.

To continue bilateral diplomacy and multilateral communication, Chinese leaders received several foreign leaders, including Russian President Vladimir Putin, US President Barrack Obama, British Prime Minister David Cameron, German Chancellor Angela Merkel, Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe and South African President Jacob Zuma.

China positively participated in multilateral diplomacy, especially through large-scale international conventions held in China in 2014: Boao Forum for Asia, the CICA Summit and the APEC Meeting.

Boao Forum for Asia is a platform for Asian countries to pursue joint development. The summit, held in April, included 68 meetings. Adhering to the theme of economic development of Asia, participants discussed the driving force and direction of the future sustainable development of Asia in aspects of structural transformation, technical transformation, as well as resource and energy environment.






_Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (C) poses for a group photo with world leaders before the opening of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) Annual Conference 2014 in Boao, south China's Hainan Province, April 10, 2014. (Xinhua/Ding Lin)_

For the first time, the summit's agenda was extended to politics and security issues. This allowed for the discussion of topics involving the Sino-America relationship, network security and the South China Sea, all of which have been sensitive topics in the past.

As the host, China also organized the dialogues of provincial and ministerial leaders and events such as Sino-Russia, Sino-Australia and Sino-Japan meetings to promote economic trade cooperation and establish a communication platform for entrepreneurs.

Government leaders from nine countries, including Premier Li Keqiang, attended the Boao Forum Summit. Uniting Asian countries to pursue joint development is one of China's diplomatic principles.

The 4th Conference on Interaction and Confidence-Building Measures in Asia (CICA), was a multilateral forum about security that involved 26 Asian countries.






_Chinese President Xi Jinping (C), Kazakhstan's President Nursultan Nazarbayev (L) and Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu attend the closing press conference of the fourth summit of the Conference on Interaction and Confidence Building Measures in Asia (CICA), in Shanghai, east China, May 21, 2014. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)_

The three previous CICA summits did not attract much attention, but at this edition, held on May 21 in Shanghai, most leaders of member countries participated, and the summit drew worldwide attention.

Xi put forward the security value of Asia as joint, comprehensive, cooperative and sustainable, which was recorded in Shanghai Declaration of the 4th CICA Summit to become a principle of CICA member countries.

The 22nd APEC Informal Leaders' Meeting was held in November. It was the last large-scale international conference China hosted in 2014.

As the host, China warmly received international guests and played a promoting and guiding role in the policy of APEC. Xi said in his speech that APEC members should promote regional economic integration, create an open structure favorable for sustainable development, facilitate the Asia-Pacific FTA and clarify the targets, direction and roadmap to realize the vision as soon as possible and integrate both sides of the Pacific Ocean.

China advocated consolidating the infrastructure construction for interconnectivity. These proposals were recognized by member countries.

The conference issued Beijing Agenda for an Integrated, Innovative and Interconnected Asia-Pacific-The 22nd APEC Economic Leaders’ Declaration and Shaping the Future through Asia-Pacific Partnership-Statement on the 25th Anniversary of APEC, which contains the targets and spirit advocated by China, thus demonstrating the guiding and promoting role of China.






_Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan pose for a group photo with leaders of economies attending the 22nd APEC Economic Leaders' Meeting and their spouses, ahead of a welcome banquet in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 10, 2014. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*CGN to buy 3 UK wind plants*
By Zhang Ye Source:Global Times Published: 2014-12-15 23:13:15

*Share price up on media reports of entry in EU energy market*




A wind power farm in Northwest China's Gansu Province Photo: CFP







Shares of China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN), one of the country's biggest nuclear power generators, rose by 0.57 percent on Monday, following media reports that it intends to enter the EU's renewable energy market.

State-owned CGN, which just got listed on the Hong Kong stock market on Wednesday, saw its shares close at HK$3.56 ($0.56) per share on Monday, witnessing a slight rise from the previous price of HK$3.54.

*The rise came against the backdrop that CGN is reportedly set to announce a purchase of three wind power plants from a French utility EDF on Monday.

A report by the Financial Times on Sunday said that the Chinese group will obtain an 80 percent stake in the three farms in UK, while the remaining 20 percent goes to EDF Group, which will continue operating the turbines and also buy the electricity generated by the farms. *

The EDF did not reply to the Global Times e-mail inquiry on the matter by press time. A PR representative with CGN refused to comment on this by press time either.

According to the report, citing unnamed analysts, the value of the deal is expected to hit over 100 million pounds ($157 million), and the sites will generate over 70 megawatts of electricity, which is enough to serve nearly 40,000 homes.

Upon the completion of the potential acquisition, CGN's business portfolio will be diversified, giving the company more chances to further open up the global power generating market, said Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University. 

The purchase of the wind farms is reportedly CGN's first big presence into the renewable energy sector beyond China.

As China's demand for electricity grows at a slow space amid economic slowdown, local power generating companies need to fast-track their overseas expansion to consume its large capacity, Lin told the Global Times Monday. 

*A report by China Electricity Council showed in late November that the national electricity usage in the first 10 months of the year amounted to 4.55 trillion kilowatt-hours, up 3.8 percent year-on-year, while the growth rate over the same period of 2013 is 7.4 percent. *

"This is also a good deal for EDF.* In addition to offering advanced technology, the cooperation with CGN will lower its costs in the development of wind power farms in the UK, where the labor costs are likely 30 percent higher than in China," said Lin. *

EDF's latest financial reports showed that in the first nine months of the year, the group's sales amounted to 52.3 billion euros ($64.08 billion), a slight increase of 0.4 percent year-on-year or down 1.3 percent in organic terms.

Analysts thought that it is now a good time for domestic power generating companies to dip a toe into the overseas renewable energy market, especially the wind power segment. 

*China has showed a great progress in wind power generation, which provided a solid technological ground for domestic companies to compete with other foreign counterparts, Meng Xian'gan, deputy director of the China Renewable Energy Society, told the Global Times Monday. *

*2014 will see China cross a milestone, as it is expected to become the world's largest wind power market with installed wind capacity of over 100 gigawatts*, according to the Global Wind Energy Outlook 2014 issued by the Global Wind Energy Council in October. 

Meng's opinion was echoed by Lin, who noted that EU governments' current active initiatives in boosting renewable energy will also facilitate domestic companies' globalization. 

The UK government, for instance, has introduced a number of regulations and subsidies, such as feed-in tariffs, to boost the application of renewable energy in the country, calling for a rise in the usage to 30 percent of the total electricity generated in 2020. 

In 2013, renewable energy accounted for 15 percent of total generation, according to the US Energy Information Administration's report issued in June. 

Against the backdrop, CGN's major domestic rival China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) also actively bumped up investment in the EU renewable market. 

On December 4, the CNNC signed a memorandum of understanding with the US engineering construction company Fluor Corp to jointly develop their nuclear power and wind energy business in UK, Germany and China.

Meng noted that it is good to see more domestic power generating companies go abroad, but warned that they need to have a very thorough understanding of local culture and policies before investment. 

Personnel management and plant operation, in which Chinese companies are usually weak, may also be major hurdles for their overseas expansion, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese firms to purchase overseas banking assets*
Source:Reuters Published: 2014-12-15 

Chinese financial firms are targeting purchases of distressed banking assets coming on the market in Europe, having been urged by the central government to expand their reach beyond emerging markets.

*The first Chinese purchase of a European investment bank was announced last week, with Haitong Securities agreeing to pay 379 million euros ($470 million) for an investment bank in austerity-hit Portugal.*

Banco Espirito Santo de Investimento SA (BESI) is being sold by Novo Banco, the bank carved out of Banco Espirito Santo after it was rescued in August.

For China's second-largest brokerage it's a modest-sized deal, equivalent to just 1.5 percent of Haitong's market value. But it demonstrates the changing character of acquisitions by Chinese financial firms.

*These days they mostly seek controlling stakes, and now they are scouting Europe for opportunities, avoiding anything too big.*

"Increasingly, Chinese financial firms are seeking control deals as a way to expand their global footprint," said Mayooran Elalingam, head of Asia-Pacific M&A at Deutsche Bank.

"Several distressed opportunities are available in eurozone economies and we expect the Chinese financial services sector to be active in these situations," he noted.

Such deals can help Chinese banks gain treasured European banking licenses as well as expertise, notably in debt markets, that can be transferred back home, whereas growth through opening overseas bank branches can be a slow process.

*This year, the government began encouraging Chinese stock brokers and financial firms to acquire greater international reach, according to investment bankers.*

*The drive for geographic spread reflects China's efforts to build up overseas bank outlets as the yuan gains a greater share of global trade.*

Haitong's purchase of BESI, Portugal's biggest debt underwriting firm, will give it control of a business that earned 247 million euros in revenues in 2013, according to analysts at Daiwa Capital Markets, and a ready-made investment banking network in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

BESI is in a deep financial troubles and one of the biggest banks in Portugal.So basically China is saving the bank-saving the miserable Portuguese economy-saving EU(which already is in recession and numerous problems).


TaiShang said:


> as well as expertise, notably in debt markets, that can be transferred back home, whereas growth through opening overseas bank branches can be a slow process.


You do not need western "expertise "in debt markets unless Chinese people are fancy spending their entire life in repaying debts(a normal thing in USA/EU and unfortunately already in Bulgaria too).It is always wise to spend your life living by your means.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 14 (Reuters) - Serbia and China will sign a deal worth more than $600 million next week to add a new unit at the Kostolac coal-fired power plant, the first major investment in more than two decades in Serbia's ageing energy infrastructure, the plant's manager told local media.

*The agreement will be signed on the sidelines of a summit of leaders from central and eastern Europe and China on Dec. 16 and 17 in Belgrade, Dragan Jovanovic told Pink Television.*

*Chinese investors are increasingly targeting energy projects in the Balkans, boosting their presence and showing a willingness to take bigger risks than European rivals in a potentially lucrative market with good links to the European Union and scope for price rises.*

The project will include the construction of a new 350 megawatt (MW) unit and expansion of nearby Drmno coal mine. It will take five years to complete, said Jovanovic.

He said that China will finance the project via a $608 million loan to be repaid over 20 years. It will include a seven year grace period and fixed annual interest of 2.5 percent.

The Serbian government and the state-run utility Elektroprivreda Srbije (EPS) will provide the remaining $107 million.

EPS is already undertaking a $1.25 billion upgrade at Kostolac, mainly financed by Export-Import Bank of China and using China Machinery and Engineering Corp. .

Due to the outdated technology the plant's B1 and B2 units operate below their full capacity and the upgrade is designed to boost their output, extend life span and reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

Serbia generates two thirds of its electricity from ageing coal-fired plants and the rest from hydro power. It urgently needs to upgrade its energy infrastructure to meet rising demand.

Its energy sector has been under severe strain since major flooding in May this year inundated a mine supplying Serbia's biggest power plant and forced the country to import power and coal to meet its energy shortfall. (Reporting by Maja Zuvela; Editing by Rosalind Russell)

China to help Serbia build 350 MW coal-fired power plant-media| Reuters

@Galad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's CSR wins $275 mln worth of orders from Argentina*

Mon Dec 15, 2014 2:18am EST

SHANGHAI Dec 15 (Reuters) - Chinese trainmaker CSR Corp Ltd said it won 1.7 billion yuan ($274.84 million) worth of orders from Argentina, as Chinese rail firms increasingly flex their muscles overseas.

CSR will provide locomotive products for a railway renovation project in the South American country, the company said on its website on Monday.

China has stepped up its focus on railways this year, spending 590 billion yuan ($95.4 billion) from January to October on new domestic lines and making a concerted effort to push its so-called "railroad diplomacy" overseas.

China Railway Construction Corp Ltd signed a $12 billion railway contract in Nigeria in November, the largest single overseas construction deal won by a Chinese firm.

CSR said it has been supplying trains and other rail products to Argentina since 2006. In 2013, it won two orders worth about $1 billion together from the country to supply inter-city trains.

CSR Corp and its main rival China CNR Corp Ltd are in merger talks to create a giant able to compete globally with the likes of Siemens AG and Bombardier Inc , state media have reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China FDI inflows jump 22.2% in November*

Source: Xinhua | December 16, 2014, Tuesday | Online Edition

FOREIGN direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland jumped 22.2 percent in November from a year earlier, settling at US$10.36 billion, the Ministry of Commerce said on Tuesday.

The growth quickened from a 1.3-percent rise in October and 1.9 percent in September, as investments to the country's service industry continue rising steadily.

For the first 11 months, the FDI, which excludes investment in the financial sector, stood at US$106.24 billion, up 0.7 percent from the same period last year, the ministry said.

Around 55.1 percent of the FDI went into the country's service sector during the Jan.-Nov. period. FDI into the manufacturing sector moved down 13.3 percent to US$35.93 billion, accounting for 33.8 percent of the total.

Investments from the Republic of Korea and Britain saw fast growth, up 22.9 percent and 28 percent respectively. In contrast, investment from Japan plunged 39.7 percent, followed by a 23.6-percent drop from the ASEAN nations and 22.2-percent slump from the United States.

Tuesday's data also showed China's outbound direct investment by non-financial firms moved down 26.1 percent to US$7.92 billion in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Economic planner OKs building new airport in Beijing *

_2014-12-16 08:17_ _Xinhua Web Editor: Qin Dexing 
_
China's economic planner announced its approval on construction of a new airport in Beijing on Monday.

*The project will involve 79.98 billion yuan (13.11 billion U.S. dollars) of investment and take about five years,* said a statement from the National Development and Reform Commission.

*The airport is designed to be able to handle 72 million passengers, 2 million tonnes of cargoes and mail, and 620,000 planes in 2025*, it said.

It is expected to meet Beijing's rising demand for air transportation and help achieve balanced development in the capital's southern and northern areas, it said.

The new airport will be built in southern Beijing's Daxing District, which borders Hebei Province.

Beijing International Airport, located northeastern Beijing, was listed as the second busiest airport by passenger numbers in the world last year, behind Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport in the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

First Published: Mon, Dec 15 2014

*China says will build $31 billion worth of new infrastructure*

*Five roads to be built in the southern and central region and a third airport will be built in Beijing*

*Beijing:* China’s economic planner has approved the construction of 192 billion yuan ($31 billion) of roads and an airport in the latest government effort to increase investment and support a slowing economy.

Five roads will be built in the southern and central region and provinces of Guangxi, Guangdong and Sichuan, the National Development and Reform Commission said on its website.

It said that 80 billion yuan would be invested in Beijing to build a third airport in the capital city.

Investment is a crucial driver of the world’s second-largest economy, but it has slowed this year as authorities try to re-engineer the growth model by reducing inefficient state spending and encouraging domestic consumption.

Official data showed investment, which accounted for nearly 42% of China’s economic growth in the first nine months of this year, grew at its slowest pace in nearly 13 years between January and November at 15.8%.

Listless growth in investment and a sagging housing market have led some analysts to predict that China may slip into its worst economic cool down in nearly a quarter of a century this year as annual growth hits a 24-year-low of 7.4%. *Reuters*


----------



## Ruisheng

If I could protest... Beijing drained too much.


----------



## TaiShang

Payments in National Currencies Within SCO Could Curb Speculator Activity / Sputnik International

*Deputy Director General of the Center for Political Information claims that transition to payments in national currencies within the framework of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization may reduce speculator pressure on member states' stock exchanges.
*
MOSCOW, December 16 (Sputnik) — A transition to payments in national currencies within the framework of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) *may reduce speculator pressure on member states' stock exchanges*, the Deputy Director General of the Center for Political Information told Sputnik News Agency, Tuesday.

"The problem is that the participants of the foreign economic activity are used to acquiring additional profits from the possibility of having a lot of currency. This particularly concerns exporters who got used to receive dollars and euros and, depending on the economic situation, to invest in economy, or, more often, to place free money in deposits and speculate on currency exchanges," Alexey Panin said.

Strengthening Cooperation with SCO Best Response to Sanctions: Secretary General

The economy of Kazakhstan has recently suffered from an exchange crisis, similar to the one that Russia faces now.

*"In terms of currency Russia and Kazakhstan are more of the developing countries, rather than the developed ones. Their currency is linked to the commodity market. Due to strengthening of dollar, both [Russian] ruble and [Kazakh] tenge show similar [negative] dynamics," Panin said.*

Panin is sure that a transition to payments in national currencies between SCO countries will enable member states to reduce speculative pressure. Kazakhstan is worried by external influence on its national currency and is interested in stabilizing the currency to minimize potential risks from speculators.

On December 15, the Prime Minister of Kazakhstan Karim Massimov called on SCO countries to use national currencies for mutual payments.

*"We already have an experience on the bilateral level, which could shift to the whole organization," Massimov said during the SCO meeting.*

"Today, effective use of the existing resources is essential for minimization of consequences of global economic shocks," he added.

During the same meeting, Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said that a joint bank could be established on the same basis as the Eurasian Development Bank that currently operates in the region.

*At the moment, single payments between SCO countries in national currencies are conducted in "test mode," the Executive Secretary of the SCO Business Council Sergey Kanavsky told Sputnik.*






© SPUTNIK/ ALEKSANDR YUREV
China, Kazakhstan Agree on Using National Currencies in Trade

*"Russia, China and Kazakhstan are involved in those payments more often. Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan are also trying to link, but they still get accustomed," he said.*

First initiatives with regard to payments in national currencies within the framework of the SCO were taken back in 2002. Several specific proposals to carry out such payments have since been made by financial and banking associations, as well as by business structures, Kakaevsky said, adding that such transition could be easily implemented if sufficient political will exists.

The SCO is a Eurasian political, economic and military alliance founded in 2001 in Shanghai by the leaders of China, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Russia, Tajikistan and Uzbekistan. India, Iran and Pakistan, as well as Mongolia and Afghanistan have observer country status in the organization, while Belarus, Turkey and Sri Lanka are considered to be dialogue partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

13 December 2014 | By Joe Quirke

*Chinese construction giant to buy Australia’s John Holland in bid for global expansion*

*One of Australia’s leading infrastructure firms, John Holland, is to be sold to a state-owned Chinese construction giant, giving the Chinese firm access to new markets in Australia and overseas.*

Yesterday Leighton Holdings announced the sale of John Holland to CCCI, a subsidiary of China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), for approximately US$950m (A$1.15bn).

CCCI called it a “momentous step” in its bid to be a global infrastructure business.

*State-owned CCCC is the fourth largest construction company in the world by revenue, and has a market capitalisation of approximately $19.5bn. Around 4,100 John Holland employees will transfer to CCCI.*

John Holland, a Leighton Holdings business, is a major player in Australia’s infrastructure market, but is also active overseas. In 2011, in a joint venture with Leighton Asia, it won the contract to build a new mass rapid transit station in Singapore – the new Sungei Road Station. Also in 2011, it won a major tunelling contract for Hong Kong’s subway expansion.

“This is a momentous step for our company,” said President of CCCI, Mr Lu Jianzhong said after the announcement.

“We believe there are very significant growth opportunities in the Australian market, and clearly in the proposed acquisition of John Holland, we are recognising the strong leadership and solid performance of the business.

“From our perspective, ownership of John Holland is the optimal way for CCCC to participate in this dynamic market as part of our aim to be a global transportation infrastructure business. It will be an important strategic addition to CCCC and we see JHG as a strong independent competitor in the Australian market.”

*The sale, which is subject to regulatory approvals, will reduce Leighton’s gearing by around 10% and cut group revenue by around $3.7bn, the company said. Work in hand will also fall by around $5.4bn.*

But Leighton believes the move is necessary to streamline the business and free up cash for future growth in public-private partnerships (PPPs).





John Holland's Parliament House in Canberra (Wikipedia)

Writing in _The Australian_ newspaper, columnist Stephen Bartholomeusz notes that John Holland “has been part of a quite complex and overlapping structure of competing brands and businesses within the Leighton group since 2000”.

The historic divestment would “strengthen the balance sheet, streamline the operating model and improve project delivery”, said Marcelino Fernández Verdes, Leighton chief executive.

“The divestment of John Holland supports our focus on further reducing gearing and strengthening our balance sheet so that we can be sustainably competitive,” Verdes said. “Proceeds will also be used to finance future growth, particularly in PPPs.”

He added: “The existing John Holland management will work closely with CCCI to ensure a smooth transition so that the business continues to safely and efficiently provide services to its clients.”

As for John Holland, its group managing director Glenn Palin said that CCCI’s “strength and capability” would give the company “a bright future in the Australian infrastructure market”.

“Not only is our proud heritage assured but it will enable us to effectively deliver innovative projects for our customers,” Palin said.

That heritage includes building Federal Parliament House in Canberra (pictured). Completed in 1988, it was one of the largest building projects to have been undertaken in Australia at the time.

Spain’s Ferrovial had been tipped to make a bid for John Holland, and Australian press reports said that Leighton and CCCI had been in talks for the last month after rival suitors Samsung and ATEC Retail fell by the wayside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CCCC is the 4th largest construction company in China after Chinese Railway Engineering Corporation（CREC）、China Railway Construction Corporation（CRCC） and China State Construction Engineering Corporation（CSCEC），which means。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

“People are approaching us and we are talking, but we are not going for it”– Lau Yew Cheong, Beijing Engineering Construction Group

*Why Chinese builder loves Manchester, and what they’re planning next*
16 December 2014 | By David Rogers

*Why Chinese builder loves Manchester, and what they’re planning next*
*The executive director of Beijing Engineering Construction Group has said his firm expects to do $300m to $400m worth of work in the UK in the next five years.*

Chinese money and Chinese companies are expected to become big players in the UK construction industry over the next decade. 

One report suggested that China’s capital investment in Britain’s built environment might amount to $169bn in that time.

The report also foresaw the entry of Chinese contractors into the UK civils and construction market, initially through joint ventures.* If this is also true, then history will record that the company that blazed the trail was the Beijing Engineering Construction Group (BCEG). Back in October 2013 it formed a joint venture with UK contractor Carillion, and joined the consortium that was developing the UK’s first ‘airport city’, in Manchester.*

Now that the company has been in the UK for long enough to become acquainted with the British way of building, GCR talked to Lau Yew Cheong, the 64-year-old executive director of BCEG, about why he decided to take the plunge, and what he plans to do next in the UK.

“At this moment we are still quite new to the UK,” he says, “so we will just concentrate on Airport City for the next two or three years before we try to venture out.”

BCEG has a staffed office at Manchester Airport. Although the firm has been linked to a number of other joint ventures with UK contractors, Cheong says nothing has been agreed. “In the next five years we hope to do maybe $300m to $400m of work. People are approaching us and we are talking, but we are not going for it.”

Cheong says BCEG had been examining developments in Europe for some time before it chose to become involved in Manchester Airport City. The key factor was that the potential benefits were much greater than an ordinary construction scheme.

“China has got a very extensive programme of investing overseas and our company has been looking for an opportunity in European and UK, so when the opportunity came to invest in Manchester Airport City we saw it as a very good project because it’s the first of its kind in the UK, and it’s got a lot of potential. There are a lot of airport cities coming up in other parts of the world and we also see a lot of potential for airport cities back in China later. We also saw that our partners were all reputable and big players and that reduced the risk of investment.”

As well as Carillion, the $1.25bn scheme is being developed by the Greater Manchester Pension Fund and Manchester Airports Group (MAG), the airport operator owned by the Manchester borough councils. More comfort was offered by the UK government, which made its enthusiasm for China’s involvement clear, and had also made the development the flagship of its enterprise zone policy.

Another factor in BCEG’s decision was that it thought it had identified a market for the airport city’s facilities, in particular its high-tech manufacturing plants. “We liked the advanced manufacturing base, which offers a different opportunity of investment than just residential. We can see the potential, because now the Chinese are going out of China in droves to invest, and many of these of small and medium-sized industries, and Airport City fits in very well for them.

“Manchester is a well-connected city and the final destination of the projects will not just be the UK – it is Europe, and you can also see the UK has a vast set of Commonwealth connections, so tapping into the UK market means also tapping into some Commonwealth country markets – mainly Africa but also Australian and New Zealand. If you have a product that’s made in the UK it’s a lot easier to be accepted in these countries.”

The airport city team went to China in the summer to bring that message to the business communities in Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin and Shenzhen. Cheong said: “We were mainly presenting to manufacturers and logistics people and financial institutions and some property developers. The first line was connectivity – connectivity is important because when Chinese come to do business in the UK they want to be connected with other parts of the world.”

On this, Manchester is forging ahead. After striking an historic deal with Cathay Pacific, the first direct flight to Hong Kong took off from Manchester on 8 December. It’s the only UK airport outside London to offer direct flights to China.

MAG chief executive Charlie Cornish told newspaper _The Manchester Evening News_ that the airport is the final stages of securing a direct route to Beijing, and that the first flight could happen early in 2015.

He said the two new routes would lead to nearly 300,000 passenger journeys a year.

But work is needed on the regional infrastructure. John Atkins, the property director of MAG, told GCR: “I think it’s really important to improve the rail network and to begin HS2 [the high-speed rail link between London and Manchester]. If you look at the north–south links and the importance of London to the UK economy, and how that links into Manchester being the UK’s second city, then it’s clearly needed. 

“It’s also a matter of gaining the full benefit of the scale of the northern region – you are looking at a bigger population being serviced if you are able to link together in a more connected way than they are at the moment – by road and rail in particular, where the infrastructure leaves a lot to be desired.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China pledges 3-billion-USD investment fund for CEE countries*
2014-12-17 01:02:07 GMT2014-12-17 09:02:07(Beijing Time) Xinhua English

BELGRADE, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said Tuesday that his country will create an investment fund of 3 billion U.S. dollars to facilitate financing in the cash-strapped Central and Eastern European (CEE) countries.

Li made the announcement at the third leaders' meeting between China and 16 CEE countries in Serbia.
*
The latest pledge came two years after the world's second-largest economy set up a 10-billion-dollar special credit line to support cooperative projects with CEE countries.*

"China will make the loan more preferential and reduce the cost of financing," Li told the meeting.

He also announced that the second phase of the China-CEE Investment Cooperation Fund worth 1 billion dollars will be launched.

The financing package is among the five-pronged proposals made by the Chinese premier to further enhance cooperation between China and CEE countries, which also include constructing a new corridor of inter-connectivity and expanding people-to-people exchanges.

"One year after the Bucharest action guideline was issued, China and CEE countries have witnessed closer exchanges and more active cooperation in various areas," Li said.

*At the second China-CEE leaders' meeting in the Romanian capital of Bucharest last year, the two sides sketched out 38 cooperation projects, 80 percent of which have been put into practice.*

Reiterating China's unwavering pursuit of peaceful development, Li stressed that his country stands ready to promote sustainable development, prosperity and stability of the world along with all countries including CEE nations.

Li called on China and CEE countries to give full play to their complementarity and advance cooperation in infrastructure construction, transformation of production capacity and finance while taking into consideration concerns of all sides.

On connectivity construction, Li said the two sides should develop interconnected land and sea channels between China and Europe by taking advantage of the railway between Hungary and Serbia and the Greek sea port of Piraeus, among others.

China is also willing to join hands with CEE countries in facilitating customs clearance, he said.

*The premier added that China's high capacity in producing equipment of high-speed railways, nuclear power and telecommunication as well as raw materials including steel, cement and plate glass could satisfy the enormous demands of CEE countries' large-scale projects.*

"We will encourage Chinese enterprises to set up factories in CEE countries and actively participate in the construction of industrial parks there," said Li.

"That will not only boost local employment, but also facilitate industry transformation and upgrading in China," he added.

China and CEE countries, said Li, should also strengthen cooperation in such fields as tourism, science and technology, culture, education, health care, youth, women and media.

He called for well-designed activities for the China-CEE tourism year of 2015 and urged support for creating a scholar think tank center.

All sides should continue to simplify visa application procedures to facilitate their personnel exchanges, said Li, adding that his country will double the number of CEE students studying in China next year.

The premier stressed that the China-CEE cooperation will not only benefit the two sides, but also be conducive to the balanced development of Europe and its integration.

Echoing Li's proposals, the CEE leaders attending the meeting said they are willing to deepen cooperation with China in such areas as trade, investment, infrastructure construction, energy, finance and people-to-people exchanges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's property developer plans major project in NYC*
*2014-12-17 01:36:21 GMT2014-12-17 09:36:21(Beijing Time) China Daily




*
_Chinese property developer Greenland Holding Group has broken ground for an affordable housing project in downtown Brooklyn with its US partner Forest City Ratner Companies. Provided to China Daily_
*
Chinese property developer Greenland Holding Group has broken ground for a project that could be the largest real estate development plan in New York City for 20 years.*

Greenland USA said on Monday that it is developing an affordable housing project in downtown Brooklyn with its US partner Forest City Ratner Companies.

The 18-story project at 535 Carlton Avenue will include 298 units "100 percent affordable" for low-, moderate- and middle-income households, according to Greenland Forest City Partners.

The affordable housing plan is part of a multitower Pacific Park Brooklyn project, which was previously known as the Atlantic Yards. Greenland Group said it will invest $4.9 billion.

With revenue of $41 billion last year, Shanghai-based Greenland is one of China's largest conglomerates focusing on energy, finance and real estate.

The developer entered the US market in 2013 as doubts hit the cooling market at home. After investing $1 billion in the Los Angeles Metropolis project in July, it took a major stake in the Pacific Park project last October.

The project at 535 Carlton Avenue falls under New York City's Inclusionary Housing Program.

Under the program's regulations, if new developments or floor area enlargements of more than 50 percent in designated areas allocate at least 20 percent of the residential floor area for affordable housing, developers can receive subsidies and a floor area bonus.

The affordable housing project, which is expected to open in the fall of 2016, is the second of its kind by Greenland Forest City Partners at Pacific Park.

Of the 6,430 units Greenland Forest City Partners is expected to deliver, more than one-third will be affordable housing.

Zhu Yiming, a senior analyst at China Real Estate Information Corp, said given that similar projects in developed economies have been operating at a profit, the profitability of the New York project should not be a major cause for concern.

Greenland's position in the capital market could boost the company's financial strength, Zhu said.

Part of the group's business has been listed in Hong Kong, and the company is seeking to list its entire business in Shanghai.

Yan Yuejin, a researcher at E-house (China) Holding, was more cautious. He said the rents of the affordable housing means it will take time to recover the investment.

Greenland's strength is focused more on developing "landmark" commercial properties, and it will also take time for the company to understand local practice and nurture local capability, Yan said.

"The value of the project for Greenland might be in 'testing the waters'. It wants to better understand demand in the US market, so it may focus less on profitability," Yan said.

Greenland Group Chairman Zhang Yuliang told The Wall Street Journal the firm needs to do more to fuel its global expansion, including familiarizing itself with local laws and taxes and adjusting its ambitions to the number of its employees.

"It's not just size. We want to improve the quality, efficiency and business model of the firm," he said.

An aggressive expansion drive has propelled the once-unknown Greenland Group onto the global stage. It has invested about $20 billion in overseas projects since 2013 and expanded into 13 cities in nine countries, including the United States, Australia and Britain.

Greenland said it expects its overseas revenue from presales－or sales of units before they are completed－to reach $3.9 billion this year.

Zhu said, "Greenland's State-owned enterprise status could be a help, including in overseas markets. But its internal management and incentive system－usually weak for SOEs－could be a potential drag."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TimeTraveller

Great.......


----------



## TimeTraveller

Great.......


----------



## TaiShang

*Ireland president visits China's Alibaba*
2014-12-13 01:32:27 GMT2014-12-13 09:32:27(Beijing Time) ecns.cn
Ireland's President Michael Higgins on Friday paid a visit to Alibaba, China's biggest e-commerce platform in southern city Hangzhou. Higgins and Alibaba founder Jack Ma reportedly enjoyed Taichi performance after holding wide-ranging talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

any images on what it'll look like?


----------



## cirr

*"Air Cube", the Christmas Gift from China That is an Innovation In Air Quality for the Home*






"Air Cube", the Christmas Gift from China That is an Innovation In Air Quality for the Home


QINGDAO, China, Dec. 15, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- As Christmas draws near, are you still racking your brains about what to send as a gift?

A Christmas gift is arriving from China, which will give you an opportunity to get away from the tried and true and be a true and welcome surprise for the lucky recipient. Just like the Tesla name when it comes to electric cars or Apple when talking about smartphones, to own one will put oneself at the forefront of a new fad. Treating yourself to one would be an unparalleled reward.

The gift is the innovative air appliance that Haier is soon to launch into the market -- the Air Cube.

Haier has long been known for innovation. The Air Cube is certain to be quite a sensation and head turner both in design and performance. *It is a pioneering thrust in the application of modularization in household appliances*, turning your impression of traditional air conditioning and purification appliances on its head.

This new gadget looks like a Roman pillar which you can assemble as you please, just like playing with Lego blocks. The four modules - dehumidification, humidification, purification and aromatherapy, can be assembled into eight different combinations - a single device that gives you total control over all aspects of the air quality in your home, something that until now was unimaginable.

At your Christmas party, as you spend time together with family and friends, sitting by the fireside, enjoying wonderful Yuletide food and drinks and the happy moments of being together, the Air Cube will be quietly working in the background, assuring you and your guests of a continuous flow of fresh and healthy air. The Air Cube can easily be assembled by you and your family members in your spare time, giving you the opportunity to enjoy that feeling of tacit cooperation with your loved ones, while recollecting the innocent obsession with toys in childhood.

This new product comes with such an array of attractive features, all of which you can have a chance to experience during the Air Cube's debut at 2015 CES. One last warning: keep an eye on it while sleeping on Christmas Eve, or Santa just might grab the Air Cube and take it back to the North Pole on his sleigh for his own use.

'Air Cube', the Christmas Gift from China That is an Innovation In... -- QINGDAO, China, Dec. 15, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Cutting edge innovation to come from China*

_2014-12-15 13:15_ _China Daily Web Editor: Qin Dexing _
Peter Williamson, professor of international management at Cambridge University's Judge Business School, believes new management ideas are emerging out of China. NICK J. B. MOORE / FOR CHINA DAILY

*Innovation helps firms keep pace with changing market trends*

Peter Williamson believes the Chinese are emerging at the cutting edge of global management practices.

One of the world's leading management experts, he argues managers in China are now taking a lead in the way the Japanese did in the 1980s with their ideas of "Just in Time" and "Total Quality Control" that revolutionized manufacturing and customer care.

He argues China's contribution is in building management systems that can deliver "accelerated innovation" that can keep pace with a fast-changing domestic consumer market.

"What we are seeing in China is a lot of this accelerated innovation and different ways of speeding things up as well as reducing costs that has not yet quite coalesced into something recognizable like what came from Japan such as "Just In Time" but it is heading in that direction.

"It is building toward a Chinese management style and a Chinese way of doing things."

Williamson, 57, who is professor of international management at Cambridge University's Judge Business School and travels to China six times a year, was the co-author with his colleague Eden Yin of an article, Accelerated Innovation: the New Challenge from China, which appeared in the influential MIT Sloan Management Review.

The article has prompted a debate in the business media and among management academic institutions globally as to whether management practices in China will soon become a template for Europe and the United States.

"I think that is a very interesting question and something I debate a lot with Western companies. I believe the answer will be "yes" because it actually fits in with the demands of modern society to reduce lead times and have faster product development cycles.

"What the Chinese are able to do is to take a new technology and rather than it taking 10 or 15 years to produce a mass market product, as is currently the case, to actually come up with one in one to two years. I believe this will become more common and that in order to compete, established Western companies and, indeed, Japanese ones will need to learn it."

Williamson and Yin's recent research was the result of interviewing 50 representatives of some 23 companies over a period of three years.

What they found was Chinese companies taking advantage of a vast supply of engineers that enables them to industrialize the innovation process, much in the same way as they did producing cheap goods, which enabled the country to become the manufacturing workshop of the world.

"What China has is a lot of mid-level engineers who are relatively low cost in terms of salaries. They also have a lot of people trained in technical colleges.

"Such people are very useful in industries such as in making PCs or in pharmaceuticals where the process is very well-defined. There is a lot of work that is basically routine and what the Chinese are doing is speeding up the innovation process dramatically, often cutting the time needed in half and reducing the cost."

One of the companies that Williamson interviewed was *WuXi AppTec*, a pharmaceutical, biotechnology and medical-device research and development outsourcing company with operations in both China and the United States.

It recently came up with a new drug for chronic hepatitis C. Instead of having a small team of top PhD scientists working in a laboratory as in the West, the innovation process was split into eight teams of about a dozen people each and while some had top degrees, others were just technicians.

"People think pharma companies are super high-tech and that they are coming up with potential new molecules but that is only one aspect of it. A lot of the work is fairly routine and therefore mass industrial techniques can be used."

Williamson also argues the Chinese are now combining the vertical management structures that are common in many of their companies, where a big boss sends his edicts down the line, with a flexible horizontal management team underneath.

This horizontal structure is not compartmentalized as in the West between, for example, marketing, product development and sales, but has an interdisciplinary approach and is simply charged with carrying out the tasks given from above.

"People at the top and even in companies like Huawei Technologies Co this might only be 12 or 14 people determining the direction of the company and then the people underneath are put under enormous pressure to deliver the projects quickly, whether it is a new product, factory or marketing campaign.

"They will, however, come together as a team, discuss things over meals and really break down the boundaries between functions within the company so they can move ahead much quicker. In a Western company, there would be a lot of circulating of reports between various departments, which really slows things down. The weakness with the Chinese system is that nobody questions what those at the top say and so they have to be right for any of this to work."

Williamson, the son of a British entrepreneur, was raised in Australia, where he took a first class degree in economics from Macquarie University in New South Wales.

"It was the somewhat grim 1970s in the United Kingdom and not a very exciting prospect so I decided to stay in Australia," he says.

He then went on to work for Merrill Lynch in London, New York and Singapore before winning a Fulbright scholarship to Harvard.

After Harvard, he embarked on a career in management consultancy with the Boston Consulting Group in the 1980s when he went to China for the first time assisting a UK textile company expand its operations in Tianjin.

"I remember taking the train from Beijing, which used to take about two hours then and the cleaners coming in to wash the floors while you were sitting on board. You had to move your feet. Your own comfort was secondary," he says.

He decided to return to academia in 1987, taking up a lectureship at London Business School. He kept close links with business, holding a directorship among others with Glenmorangie whisky.

"I felt that if I was to return to academia it had to be then because it is not something you can enter later if you haven't published things," he says.

After London, he moved back to Harvard in 1993 to be visiting professor of global management.

Two years later he moved to INSEAD in Fontainebleau, where eventually became involved in setting up a campus in Singapore.

He also further cemented his links with China being visiting professor of strategy at the Cheung Kong Graduate School of Business in Beijing between 2003 and 2007, after which he joined Cambridge University's Judge Business School, where he has been for the past seven years.

He has written no fewer than nine books, including Dragons at Your Door: How Chinese Cost Innovation is Disrupting the Rules of Global Competition with Ming Zeng, chief strategy officer of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.

One of the big debates in management circles is whether Chinese management practices will become recognized in the same way as JIT or TQM.

One of the barriers is that Western scientists and research and development teams are paid well and do not want to do mundane tasks so they would find it hard to adapt to a Chinese management approach.

"If you went to them and said that you wanted them to do a whole series of changes to something very quickly or re-engineer this technology so that it comes down in price, they would kind of yawn and say it is not interesting."

Williamson predicts what many Western companies will do is form partnerships with Chinese companies so they can take advantage of these new management techniques, particularly in the innovation field.

"I think a number of UK companies are already doing this. What used to happen was that a UK company would come up with an innovation and sell it to the United States where they would be turned into mass market products.

"Now they are going to China, finding a Chinese company that has got this product design engine and the ability to build a big plant fast and I think we are going to get these interesting new alliances emerging."

Williamson thinks there should be nothing surprising about new management ideas emerging out of China because of the sheer speed of the development of its economy.

"I think it is important to say that we are not saying that Chinese organizations have sat down in a room and come up with a new strategy called accelerated innovation. You have an environment, however, where things are moving fast, people are willing to try new things and where there is hypercompetition."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*The Chinese government is building affordable housing in Brooklyn*





China's latest overseas investment project.(Getty/Spencer Platt)
December 16, 2014

Executives from one of China’s largest state-owned property developers broke ground this week on a mixed-income housing project in a somewhat unlikely locale: the hipster haven of brownstone Brooklyn. *“We are committed to doing everything we can to keep this neighborhood diverse, affordable and accessible for all New Yorkers,*” said I-Fei Chang, head of Greenland Holdings Group’s US expansion. Chang has said in the past that a range of incomes of residents is “what makes a city successful.”

*Greenland’s affordable housing venture in Brooklyn, 298 apartments in an 18-story building in Prospect Heights, is part of a larger 15-tower apartment project in Atlantic Yards, (now rebranded “Pacific Park) adjacent to the Barclays Center, which will cost an estimated $4.9 billion to build*. Half of the 298 units are supposed to be for families that make as low as 40% of the median income for the area—that’s about $33,560 for a family of four. Here’s where the development sits within the neighborhood:





(pacificparkbrooklyn.com)

And how it’s supposed to look:




An artistic rendering of Greenland’s affording housing complex in Atlantic Yards.(pacificparkbrooklyn.com)
Not surprisingly, the deal is likely less about neighborhood altruism and more about Chinese property developers’ drive to expand overseas. Greenland has invested about $20 billion in 13 cities outside of China since last year, and is just one of many mainland developers taking advantage of China’s loosening restrictions on overseas direct investments to get into US real estate. The Atlantic Yards project marks the largest overseas investment by a Chinese property developer to date.

New York City is just one locale on Greenland’s list. The company is also building a $1 billion complex for hotels, apartments and luxury condos in downtown Los Angeles, and its chairman Zhang Yuliang said this week that it is looking to expand in its existing markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galad

Not only SCO countries but every single country which want to secure its currency against dirty Western games need to start using for trading their own currency asap.Look what West via western controlled financial institutions and help of local traitors is doing right now to Russian ruble.Or check what they did with Argentinian peso or Turkish lira or Venezuelan bolivar or Indian rupee.Currency attack is simple direct act of sabotage and economical war by the West against any country not obeying to their demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Schedule and results - World Mind Games - Sportaccord - 11-17 December 2014 Beijing

1 

RUS - Russian Federation 6G 5S 1B 12T *#2 (ranking by total medal counts)*
2 

CHN - China 6G 3S 4B 13T *#1 (ranking by total medal counts)
*
3 

NED - Netherlands 2 3 1 6 *4*
4 

UKR - Ukraine 2 1 4 7 *3*
5 

MON - Monaco 2 1 1 4 *6*
.
;
16 

MAC - Macao, China *0 1 0 1 =14*
=17 

HKG - Hong Kong, China *0 0 1 1 =14*
=17 

TPE - Chinese Taipei *0 0 1 1 =14*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

Chinese-built Bridge to Improve Serbian Transportation

Chinese-built Bridge to Improve Serbian Transportation 
2014-12-18 04:56:40 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Wang




The Zemun-Borca Bridge over the Danube in the Serbian capital has been built by the China Road and Bridge Corporation. Construction began in November 2011. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and Serbian Prime Minster Aleksandar Vucic will attend a completion ceremony for a Chinese-built bridge in Belgrade later today.

The Zemun-Borca Bridge over the Danube has been built by the China Road and Bridge Corporation. Construction began in November 2011.

It is the first European bridge built by a Chinese company.

Zhang Xiaoyuan is the general director of the Serbian branch of China Road and Bridge Corporation. He says the success of this project will encourage more Chinese companies to explore the European market.

"With this new bridge, we have shown Serbia and its neighboring countries that we have the strength and technology to complete such a project. It helps us set a good example and promotes our development in neighboring markets. Chinese companies pay close attention to markets in Central and Eastern Europe. These markets have great potential, because transportation facilities are lagging behind in these countries."

Once put in use, the new six-lane bridge will significantly ease the traffic burden in the Serbian capital by reducing the road distance between the municipalities of Zemun and Borca by 70 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China FDI up 22.2% in November 
December 16, 2014, BRICS Post*






Delegates attend the closing ceremony of the World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, east China’s Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2014 [Xinhua]

Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland, a gauge of external confidence, jumped 22.2 per cent in November from a year earlier, settling at $10.36 billion, China’s Ministry of Commerce said on Tuesday.

The growth quickened from a 1.3-per cent rise in October and 1.9 per cent in September, as investments to the country’s service industry continue rising steadily.

*Investments from South Korea and Britain rose, up 22.9 percent and 28 percent respectively.

In contrast, investment from Japan plunged 39.7 per cent partly an effect of the chill in political ties between the two neighbours.

Investment into China from the ASEAN nations also witnessed a 23.6 per cent drop and that from the US also went down by 22.2-per cent.*

For the first 11 months, the FDI, which excludes investment in the financial sector, stood at $106.24 billion, up 0.7 per cent from the same period last year, the ministry said.

Around 55.1 per cent of the FDI went into the country’s service sector during the Jan.-Nov. period. FDI into the manufacturing sector moved down 13.3 per cent to $35.93 billion, accounting for 33.8 per cent of the total.

Tuesday’s data also showed China’s outbound direct investment by non-financial firms moved down 26.1 per cent to $7.92 billion in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China, Serbia vow to upgrade strategic partnership to new level*

China and Serbia on Wednesday agreed to continue to support each other on issues of core interests, further bilateral practical cooperation, realize common development, and upgrade strategic partnership to a new level.

The consensus was reached when Chinese Premier Li Keqiang met with his Serbian counterpart Aleksandar Vucic.

China attaches great importance to the ties with Serbia, Li said, adding that friendship, mutual trust and cooperation have become the main theme of bilateral relations.

Li called on both sides to reinforce infrastructure cooperation, promote major cooperation projects, and start the construction of the Hungary-Serbia railway as soon as possible.

China and Serbia, he said, should encourage information sharing and project docking between enterprises and financial institutions from the two countries.

Referring to expanding agricultural trade and research collaboration, Li called for an early establishment of a network for promoting agricultural technological cooperation and turn the scientific results into productivity.

On lifting the level of bilateral trade and investment, the two sides should hold the 11th China-Serbia joint economic and trade committee meeting as soon as possible, the premier said.

Pledging to strengthen people-to-people exchanges and expand cooperation in education, culture and tourism, Li expected that the Serbian side will facilitate visa issuance for Chinese tourists.

Meanwhile, the Chinese premier expressed appreciation for Serbia's efforts in hosting the third leaders' meeting of China-CEE countries.

Cooperation between China and Central and Eastern European (CEE) countries is in line with interests of both sides, conforms to the common wish of the region and the peoples, and brings benefit to the comprehensive and balanced development of China-Europe relations, Li added.

Beijing stands ready to work with other CEE countries to promote the China-CEE cooperation and advance the China-Europe ties as well, he said, adding that they would continue to invite the European Union observers to attend the leaders' meeting, so as to maintain the openness and inclusiveness of the China-CEE cooperation.

Vucic, for his part, said Serbia will always be a reliable friend and partner of China.

He also thanked China for its long-term assistance and support to Serbia.

Serbia is willing to enhance interaction with China both on bilateral level and within the framework of the China-CEE cooperation and to implement consensus and agreements reached by both sides, he said.

Serbia will work with China and Hungary to speed up the construction of the Hungary-Serbia railway project, he said, welcoming more investments from the Chinese business.

After the talks, Li and Vucic witnessed the signing of a number of cooperative agreements in the areas of economic and technical cooperation, energy, finance, aviation and culture.

Li arrived here Monday for the third China-CEE leaders' meeting, and an official visit to Serbia.

He flew to Serbia after wrapping up a visit to Kazakhstan in his three-nation trip, which will also take him to Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China starts work on first Latin American railway project*
17 December 2014 | By David Rogers


*Rejuvenation of Argentina’s near-derelict freight network*

*Work on China’s first railway venture in Latin America got under way in Argentina this week, according to the China Machinery Engineering Corp (CMEC).*

The $2.5bn Belgrano Cargas project, which will upgrade a near-derelict 11,000km freight network in the north and centre of the country, will take two years to complete. CMEC will renovate about 1,500km of track.

The network is in dire condition. After carrying 3.3 million tonnes of cargo in 1998, it carried only 500,000 tonnes in 2006. Attempts to tender reconstruction work to the private sector failed, and the government renationalised the line in 2013.

The turning point in Belgrano Cargas’ fortunes came during President Xi Jinping’s tour of Latin American countries in July.

During his stop-over in Buenos Aires, President Xi concluded a number of infrastructure deals with President Cristina Fernández de Kirchner.

One was a turnkey contract for CMEC to modernise the network, while another was a $2.1bn loan – an essential part of the deal given Argentina’s bad credit record.

The Argentine government is contributing $370m towards the work, bringing the total value of the scheme to about $2.5bn.

*China will supply new trains as well. Chinese train maker CSR confirmed on 15 December that it had been awarded a contract worth around $270m to supply 100 diesel locomotives and 3,500 wagons to the network.*

The scheme benefits China because it helps the export of Argentine soya beans: the country is the third-largest exporter and China is its main buyer. China’s appetite for soya is such that it has become Argentina second largest trading partner, after Brazil.

*Other construction deals in the offing include a fourth nuclear power plant and two dams.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raphael

Helping Latin America build up infrastructure is one way to assist them in reducing their dependency on an unfriendly regional hegemon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lux de Veritas

*This is the first step Mongolia need to take to fall back to Sinosphere. Dump Russia broad guage and adopt China's Standard gauge.

Right now, Russia can just watch and do nothing. USA and West encroaching of Ukraine is best timing for China to wrestle back Mongolia.*

Mongolia finds China can be too close for comfort - Businessweek

After years of testy debate, Mongolia broke ground this spring for a railroad that will haul coal across the pebbled Gobi desert to China, but with one costly condition.

Citing national security, the government ordered the rails be laid 1,520 millimeters apart, Mongolia's standard gauge inherited from the Soviets. The width ensures that the rails cannot connect to China's, which are 85 millimeters (about 3 1/2 inches) closer together. So at the border, either the train undercarriages will need to be changed or the coal transferred to trucks, adding costs in delivering the fuel to Mongolia's biggest customer.

When it comes to China, Mongolia will only go so far and no further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's Fine Wine That's Fit For The Queen*

By Mark Stone, China Correspondent, in Liaoning Province

Sky News – 54 minutes ago





Sky News - China's Fine Wine That's Fit For The Queen

A 10-hour drive northeast of Beijing, China's Liaoning Province is frigid and bleak at this time of year.

It is -15C outside and hardly the place you would expect to find a multimillion pound wine industry.

And yet this remote corner of China is now producing wine so good it has connoisseurs around the world quaffing with excitement.

We pass through downtrodden villages, stunning snowy scenery and row upon row of vines. This is China's "ice wine" country.

On the horizon we spot what looks like a European-style chateau. It turns out to be just that; the Chinese have thrown everything into what has become a serious business which is transforming the local economy.

Among the vines we meet Ji Hongyan. She once worked in a local farm machinery factory until she realised her future was all around her.

The soil, the temperature fluctuations and the humidity in this part of China are perfect for producing ice wine, a particular type of wine made by crushing frozen grapes.

Mrs Ji said: "Every year at January, we pick the grapes. We leave them hanging on the vine late into the winter so that the water evaporates and sugar accumulates making the perfect ice wine."

Mrs Ji is part of a form of co-operative. She supplies her grapes to the vineyard.

She added: "The Changyu Golden Valley vineyard pays us a good price for our grapes so the lives of the ordinary people here has improved."

Six thousand miles away in London's St James Street, the Queen's wine merchant now stocks a range of Chinese wine including bottles full of juice squeezed from Mrs Ji's grapes.

The Master of Wine at Berry Bros & Rudd - Jasper Morris - says Chinese wine has transformed in quality in recent years.

He told Sky News: "The weather conditions in Liaoning prove to be just right to make this type of wine consistently. When we tasted them, it was an easy decision to make.

"*Interestingly, we have sold out of the really expensive black label version, which is £65 per half bottle. The gold label at £19 is both excellent and in fact very competitive at that price.*"

Back at the vineyard in China, Mrs Ji offers a few grapes from the frozen vine to taste. They are crunchy, sweet and delicious.

She said: "What a privilege for me as a farmer to produce such a nice ice wine which is even sold in UK.

"I heard that British Queen may have tasted our wine. I feel so proud!" 

Down the valley in Changyu's bottling plant we discover it is not just ice wine they are producing.

We watch thousands of bottles jingling along the production line; red and white, dry and sweet, all of it grown, bottled and boxed in China.

Manager Qu Jian boasts that seven million bottles were produced here this year. Next year, he says, it will be nine million.

We sip the three ice wine varieties now on offer in London.

Mr Qu said: "When the grape is frozen we take it for pressing and we get the juice and we ferment it and we get ice wine.

"It would go well with cake, chocolate, ice cream, even cheese."

And what about those too snooty to try a wine made in China?

"Our wine is the best, just try it," he says, roaring with laughter.

China's Fine Wine That's Fit For The Queen - Yahoo News UK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Wanda eyes competing with Disneyland*
Xinhua, December 21, 2014

Chinese real estate tycoon Wang Jianlin said on Saturday that his Dalian Wanda Group will compete with Disneyland and probably open theme parks in the United States in the future.

Wang, founder and president of the group, one of China's top property developers, revealed his ambition at the opening ceremony of a movie park in Wuhan City, capital of Hubei Province in central China.



Although real estate contributed the bulk of Wanda's revenue, Wang told Xinhua that the group is seeking more growth engines as rapid expansion in China's property sector is coming to an end.

Wang said Wanda will unveil a transformation plan in January and turn to businesses in culture, tourism, finance and e-commerce for further growth.

In a move toward the transformation, Wanda launched the "cultural tourism city" program to construct building complexes for tourism, entertainment, shopping, dining and other purposes in a number of Chinese cities.

"Our cultural tourism cities will try to rival Disneyland parks in Hong Kong and Shanghai in terms of visitors and revenue. If we do well, Wanda will probably build theme parks in the U.S.," said Wang.

Wanda is confident in promoting Chinese culture to the world, according to the 60-year-old businessman.

The group is actively exploring overseas markets with investment in the U.S., Australia, Britain and Spain.

Wanda aims to raise its business revenue to 600 billion yuan (97 billion U.S. dollars) by 2020, with 30 percent hopefully coming from overseas businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

China and Belarus sign agreement for Silk Road economic zone construction China Market News

China and Belarus sign agreement for Silk Road economic zone construction 

2014/12/24 08:44 

Ministry of Commerce announced that China and Belarus had signed an agreement in Beijing on 22 December, pursuant to which the two sides will jointly promote the Silk Road economic zone construction by enhancing the connectivity in the trading, investment, economic technology and infrastructure aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China develops motion-sensing virtual reality glasses*

English.news.cn 2014-12-21 13:10:53

XI'AN, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- China has developed new motion-sensing virtual reality glasses that gives game players immersive 3D experiences.

The glasses were developed by the optical research institute under the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

A chip installed in the glasses headset helps sense the motions of a wearer, allowing for interaction between the body and a digital situation.

The product will be listed on the world's largest funding platform for creative projects, kickstarter.com, for crowd funding at the beginning of 2015.

China develops motion-sensing virtual reality glasses - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China starts building massive new Beijing airport*

26 December 2014 12:03

Construction on a huge new international passenger airport in Beijing began today, as booming demand for travel to and from China stretches the capacity of existing facilities.

Beijing’s current international airport is the world’s second busiest, but also one of the most delayed, with fewer than 20% of commercial passenger flights leaving on schedule according to a 2013 report.

The new facility located in southern Beijing is designed to handle 72 million passengers by annually by 2025, the official Xinhua news agency said.

The airport is set to cost 80 billion yuan (about R150 billion) and will be completed in about five years, Xinhua said, adding that it will be able to handle 620 000 flights a year.

Travel demand in China has soared as the country has grown to become the world’s second-largest economy and Beijing’s current international airport in the city’s northeast has begun to reach its capacity limits.

Beijing International Airport was the world’s second busiest airport in terms of passengers in 2013, Xinhua said, ranking behind Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport in the United States.

But it is also the world’s most delayed, according to a study last year by US-based air travel information service FlightStats, which said just 18% of flights were on time.

About 42% of departures from Beijing suffered delays of 45 minutes or longer, the survey said.

Xinhua cited aviation authorities as saying that the current airport was unable to handle an additional 300 flights daily and almost 10 million passengers annually due to restraints.

Jet manufacturer Airbus said this month that China would oust the US in 2023 as the world’s biggest domestic air traffic market by passenger numbers, as economic development pushes demand for air travel.

Beijing also has another smaller commercial airport in the city’s southern area. The National Development and Reform Commission, China’s top economic planning agency, approved the airport plan this month, Xinhua said.

Sapa-AFP

China starts building massive new Beijing airport - City Press

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

It is the Onion. So, of course, it is a JOKE. But a rather funny one 

*Chinese Citizens Gather In Beijing Square To Watch U.S. National Debt Clock Strike $18 Trillion*






BEIJING—Celebrating the milestone with hugs, jubilant cheers, and singing, over 600,000 Chinese citizens assembled in Tiananmen Square today to watch the U.S. debt clock mounted above the Forbidden City reach the landmark sum of $18 trillion dollars. “You could stay home and watch it on TV, but it’s much more exciting to be here with people from all over the country to celebrate this momentous day,” said Beijing resident Xiao Bu, noting that he always arrives in the early morning to stake out a good location in the square every time America’s debt rises by another trillion. “I remember my father taking me to see the $5 trillion mark so long ago, and now I’m bringing my own children here to take part in the festivities. It’s really a special part of our nation’s culture.” While most revelers left shortly after the rollover, an estimated 100,000 reportedly decided to just wait around in the square until the clock struck $19 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Huaneng Power International puts 1,320 MW generation units into operation*

energycentral | Posted: 31 Dec 2014, 09:28






Huaneng Power International, Inc. (HPI)(NYSE: HNP)(HKEx: 902)(SSE: 600011) said that the 2x660 MW coal-fired generation units (a total of 1,320 MW) of the "Closing down smaller generation units and replaced with bigger ones" project of Zhejiang Huaneng Changxing Power Plant has recently put into operation.

The project is the company's first high efficiency ultra-supercritical generation unit project using the domestic 660 MW coal-fired generation unit with the highest specifications, and is also the supporting project in which the company implemented the technology on collaborative governance of flue gas of coal-fired generation units with each of the technological, economic and environmental indicators meeting the designed values.

To-date, the Company's controlled generation capacity has increased from 67,861 MW to 69,968MW, and the equity generation capacity has increased from 61,134 MW to 63,241 MW.

HPI is one of China's largest listed power producers, with controlled generation capacity of 69,968MW and equity-based generation capacity of 3,241MW currently. Its power plants are located in 19 provinces, municipalities and autonomous regions in China. The company also has a wholly-owned power company in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Hyundai Motor to build two China plants amid slowing economy*

SEOUL Tue Dec 30, 2014 3:20am EST

Credit: Reuters/Rick Wilking


SEOUL (Reuters) - Hyundai Motor Co said on Tuesday it would build two factories in China, its first new manufacturing plants since 2012 as the South Korean automaker bets on growth in the world's biggest car market even as the economy slows.

Hyundai said the factories, which will start production in 2016 and 2017, would help it better compete with rivals including Volkswagen and General Motors. Affiliate Kia Motors Corp also said it would expand capacity at one of its three Jiangsu province factories to up to 450,000 vehicles by 2016 from 300,000 now.

The automakers declined to give a value for the investments but Hyundai said the factories - which are capable of producing 300,000 vehicles each - would help it and Kia maintain their market share of over 10 percent in China.

The duo said they expect to have a combined China production capacity of 2.7 million passenger and commercial vehicles by 2018.

Hyundai and Kia's expansion plans come a few days after executives at Toyota Motor Corp told Reuters the Japanese automaker was likely to miss its 2014 target due to a faster-than-expected economic slowdown.

The plans announced on Tuesday also provide further evidence that the two automakers are easing an unofficial moratorium on capacity growth imposed about two years ago by Chairman Chung Mong-koo due to quality concerns.

Hyundai said construction of its Hebei province plant, to be located in city of Changzhou, will start in the second quarter of 2015. The factory will be able to produce small vehicles by the second half of 2016 and production will reach full capacity by 2018.

Construction on the Chongqing plant will start in the third quarter of 2015. That factory will make small and mid-sized vehicles as well as vehicles specifically targeting China from the first half of 2017, Hyundai added.

Hyundai currently has three factories in China.

*People familiar with the matter said the automaker had initially planned to build just one plant in southwestern Chongqing to tap demand in that part of the country. It, however, increased the number to two after the Chinese government wanted Hyundai to build a plant in northeastern Hebei province as part of a development plan for the area.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Tibet's economy grew 12% in 2014.

Tibet's GDP is expected to be US$15.11 billion (92.5 billion yuan), maintaining double-digit growth for two decades since 1994, on the back of big investments in infrastructure projects. This is in comparison to China's expected overall GDP of about 7.5%.

China has invested heavily in Tibet's infrastructure such as airports, railway, roads and dams.

Tibet also increased trade with neighbouring Nepal.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Russia in Talks With China Over Fast Neutron Nuclear Reactors Construction*

15:29 26.12.2014(updated 16:01 26.12.2014)

*Russia and China are negotiating the construction of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units as well as fast neutron reactors. Only a few countries possess fast neutron reactor technology, with Russia leading the world in the field.*

VOLGODONSK (Rostov Region), December 26 (Sputnik) — Moscow and Beijing are negotiating the construction of the Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units as well as fast neutron reactors, the head of a subsidiary of Russia's Rosatom nuclear giant announced Friday.

"We are negotiating the construction of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units. [We are also] in talks to construct fast neutron reactors," President of NIAEP (Atomstroyexport) joint-stock Valery Limarenko said Friday.

Only a few countries possess fast neutron reactor technology, with Russia leading the world in the field. The Beloyarsk Nuclear Power Station is currently preparing to launch the BN-800 fast reactor.

The advanced-design Tianwan Nuclear Power Station was constructed by the Russian Atomstroyexport nuclear service and equipment giant. According to International Atomic Energy Agency's (IAEA) experts, it is among the world's safest operational nuclear power plants.

Tianwan's first and second reactors were launched in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Russia in Talks With China Over Fast Neutron Nuclear Reactors Construction*
> 
> 15:29 26.12.2014(updated 16:01 26.12.2014)
> 
> *Russia and China are negotiating the construction of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units as well as fast neutron reactors. Only a few countries possess fast neutron reactor technology, with Russia leading the world in the field.*
> 
> VOLGODONSK (Rostov Region), December 26 (Sputnik) — Moscow and Beijing are negotiating the construction of the Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units as well as fast neutron reactors, the head of a subsidiary of Russia's Rosatom nuclear giant announced Friday.
> 
> "We are negotiating the construction of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station's seventh and eighth units. [We are also] in talks to construct fast neutron reactors," President of NIAEP (Atomstroyexport) joint-stock Valery Limarenko said Friday.
> 
> Only a few countries possess fast neutron reactor technology, with Russia leading the world in the field. The Beloyarsk Nuclear Power Station is currently preparing to launch the BN-800 fast reactor.
> 
> The advanced-design Tianwan Nuclear Power Station was constructed by the Russian Atomstroyexport nuclear service and equipment giant. According to International Atomic Energy Agency's (IAEA) experts, it is among the world's safest operational nuclear power plants.
> 
> Tianwan's first and second reactors were launched in 2007.



The obvious benefit of China Russia partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Focus: Tianjin Development Zone shifts from Manufacturing to Tech*

(GlobalPost/GlobalPost)

TIANJIN, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- Strolling down the broad streets in the Tianjin Economic-Technological Development Area (TEDA), it's hard to miss the flashy billboards displaying world famous brands such as Coca-Cola and Samsung.

Located at the Bohai Bay in Tianjin, a harbor city in north China, TEDA is a concentration of factories laid out in a style similar to Manhattan, though the skyline lacks highrise buildings and the streets are much quieter.

TEDA is among the first 14 state-sponsored development areas that were established in 1984, six years after China introduced the policy of reform and opening up.

The other areas were established in coastal cities including Dalian and Guangzhou.

Labor-intensive factories were common occupants of those areas when they were established. The first 20 companies set up in the TEDA during the late 1980s included a disposable lighter manufacturer and one that made cosmetics accessories.

For a long time, development area, with about 14,000 enterprises, was a manufacturing center for drinks, electronic devices and car supplies.

However, the picture is fast changing in recent years, as more and more technology companies occupy the space once held by light manufacturers. Now, more than half a million people are employed in the TEDA, including some 4,000 foreign workers.

Acting as a beacon for technological companies, China's supercomputer Tianhe-1, one of the world's fastest supercomputers, has been housed in the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin since 2009.

The supercomputer was used to design a platform to fully digitalize the zone's planning, design, construction and property management.

Meng said Tianhe-1 computes more than 1,000 tasks every day, assisting more than 600 customers.

TEDA is also home to many small and medium-sized technology firms.

In a cafe next to the towering building bearing the name of the center is the office of Orange Family Technology (Tianjin) Co., Ltd, a hi-tech firm whose main product is a watch-sized oximeter, used in medicine to measure blood-oxygen saturation in patients.

The company decided to set up its headquarters in March in TEDA due to its favorable conditions for startups.

According to Wang Jia, an officer of the firm, TEDA provided facilities including premises, electricity and desks for the firm in a bid to attract promising startup companies and help them grow.

"The personal computers are the only properties we own here," Wang said.

Wang's company employs about 20 people, sharing the building with around 100 other high-tech companies.

Official statistics showed that there were 3,755 small and medium-sized technology firms in TEDA by the end of 2013. By November, the figure had reached 4,600.

The changes taking place in TEDA reflect China's upgrading economy and the nation's effort to encourage innovation.

At the 18th National Congress in November 2012, the Communist Party of China (CPC) put forward a strategy for innovation-driven development, stressing the importance of scientific innovation in improving productivity and overall national strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

First e-car solar-powered charging station will be available for public usage in mid-January in Beijing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China crude imports surge*
Source:Agencies-Global Times Published: 2015-1-7 23:18:02

Tumbling world oil prices sparked a buying spree by China that led to record crude imports in December, according to Reuters estimates on Wednesday that suggest China doubled the oil put aside for strategic reserves in 2014 compared with 2013.

The figures indicate that thanks to the doubling of surplus oil in its system last year, China is much further along in filling up its strategic oil reserves than previously thought.

Yet analysts played down suggestions that Chinese buying could prop up global oil markets, where prices have dropped by more than half since the middle of last year.

***

A good time to boost China's SPRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

The launching of 18-m long "Electric Catfish" e-bus in Beijing with a capacity of approx 150 passengers soon:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

CNR's 2 DF7G-E locomotives exporting to Estonia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Xi sets $250 bn investments for Latin America, backs south-south coop* 

Chinese President Xi Jinping on Thursday said China and the Community of Latin American and Caribbean States (CELAC) will eke out the details of a cooperation plan for the next five years.

Xi was speaking at the two-day CELAC meet that opened at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Thursday morning.

“I believe that this meeting will achieve fruitful results, give the world a positive signal about deepening cooperation between China and Latin America and have an important and far-reaching impact on promoting South-South cooperation and prosperity for the world,” Xi said.

Costa Rica President Luis Guillermo Solis, Ecuador President Rafael Correa Delgado, Venezuela President Nicolas Maduro Moros, Bahamas Prime Minister Perry Christie, Mexico’s Minister of Tourism Claudia Ruiz Massieu and ministerial representatives from CELAC member countries are attending the meet.

The 33-member CELAC includes all South American countries and some Caribbean states plus Mexico.
The Chinese President also announced $250 billion in investment in the countries that constitute the bloc over the next 10 years.

The new China-CELAC cooperation plan will cover political security, trade, investment, finance, infrastructure, energy, resources, industry, agriculture and science, Xi said.

Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has already stated that the cash-strapped country has secured more than $20 billion in investment from China in the run-up to the CELAC meet.

Venezuela is suffering due to the sharp downturn in global crude oil prices. Maduro has already announced his tour to China as critical to seek support and new cash injection to shore up Venezuela’s economy.

China is Venezuela’s largest investor and second largest oil customer. Chinese President Xi Jinping was quoted by state-media as saying China understands the impact of the recent oil price slide on the Venezuelan economy and that China will continue its financial support for the country.

China has also states a new commitment of $7.53 billion in credit lines and loans to Ecuador.

“China-Ecuador ties are developing to reach a historical new high and make new breakthrough. I met President Correa last July in Brasilia and I am delighted to see enterprises, financial institutions and other relevant parties have implemented the consensus reached by us,” said Xi on Wednesday after meeting his Ecuadorian counterpart Rafael Correa.

The forum is expected to conclude with the Beijing Declaration, a 2015-2019 China-CELAC Plan of Cooperation, and internal regulations for the forum.

Xi sets $250 bn investments for Latin America, backs south-south coop | The BRICS Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoTell

ahojunk said:


> Tibet's economy grew 12% in 2014.
> 
> Tibet's GDP is expected to be US$15.11 billion (92.5 billion yuan), maintaining double-digit growth for two decades since 1994, on the back of big investments in infrastructure projects. This is in comparison to China's expected overall GDP of about 7.5%.
> 
> China has invested heavily in Tibet's infrastructure such as airports, railway, roads and dams.
> 
> Tibet also increased trade with neighbouring Nepal.
> .



Good development there! Sounds like the Tibetans have waken up and want to get rich too I always thought Tibet has potential to be one of the most wealthy regions in China. They very low population density but occupy a vast land that is full of natural resources. Many, many beautiful natural and historical sites can be good tourist attractions. With smart management and policy guidance Tibet is going to take off!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

DoTell said:


> Good development there! Sounds like the Tibetans have waken up and want to get rich too I always thought Tibet has potential to be one of the most wealthy regions in China. They very low population density but occupy a vast land that is full of natural resources. Many, many beautiful natural and historical sites can be good tourist attractions. With smart management and policy guidance Tibet is going to take off!



More good news for Tibet.

===================================================================
*Tibetan farmers, herdsmen see double-digit growth in income*
* Updated: 2015-01-12 10:54*
*(Xinhua)*






_Road on the plateau in Tibet. [Photo/tibet.cn]_

LHASA - Farmers and herdsmen in China's Tibet autonomous region saw their *average income increase 14 percent year-on-year in 2014, marking a straight 12th annual double-digit growth*, local authorities said on Sunday.

Tibetan farmers and herdsmen is estimated to have earned about 7,500 yuan ($1,200) on average last year.

Farmers and herdsmen make up for more than 80 percent of the population in the region.

"We used to get money mainly from farming. *Now we have multiple sources of income*. We also run some inn and transportation businesses," said Padma in Medog county of Nyingchi prefecture. "My family earned more than 10,000 yuan last year."

Tibet has made the growth of famers and herdsmen's income the top priority in social and economic development, improving infrastructure and social security.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China trade surplus soars 45.9pc in 2014 *

by: FERGUS RYAN
From: Business Spectator
January 13, 2015 2:54PM
*CHINA’S trade surplus came in ahead of forecasts in December, on the back of better-than-expected exports and imports. *

According to official data, China’s trade surplus narrowed to $49.61 billion in December from $54.47bn in November.

Analysts surveyed by Bloomberg had expected the trade balance to come in at a surplus of $US49 billion.

China’s exports rose 9.7 per cent in December from a year earlier. This was up from a 4.7 per cent rise in November and above the median forecast for 6.6 per cent growth by 17 economists surveyed by The Wall Street Journal.

Imports fell 2.4 per cent from a year earlier after a 6.7 per cent fall in November, less than economists’ median forecast for a 7 per cent decline.

For the full year 2014, the country reported a trade surplus of $382.46bn, compared with a surplus of $259.75bn in 2013. Exports rose 6.1 per cent in 2014, down from an increase of 7.9 per cent in 2013. Imports climbed 0.4 per cent, down from growth of 7.3 per cent in 2013.

The Australian dollar lifted on the news, hitting US81.89c at just before 1.30pm (AEDT).

China imported 86.85 million tonnes of iron ore in December and 932.5 million tonnes for the full year, both record-high volumes for the month and year respectively, according to General Administration of Customs data yesterday.

Imports for December rose 18.3 per cent from a year earlier and 29 per cent from November.

The volume for the full year was a 13.8 per cent rise from 2013, customs said.

Meanwhile, China imported 30.37 million tonnes of crude oil in December, equivalent to 7.2 million barrels a day, preliminary data from the General Administration of Customs showed.

Imports were 13.4 per cent higher than the 26.78 million tonnes of crude shipped during the corresponding month last year, and up around 19.5 per cent from 25.41 million tonnes in October, according to Wall Street Journal calculations.

December’s imports surpassed a previous absolute high in January of 28.16 million tonnes and a previous daily high in April of 6.8 million barrels a day.

Refined oil-product imports totalled 3.2 million tonnes, while exports totalled 2.82 million tonnes, the data showed.

China imported 27.22 million tonnes of coal and lignite and exported 430,000 tonnes in October, according to the data.

The figures come as China’s economy rounds out a disappointing 2014, with growth slowing amid manufacturing weakness, falling property prices and high corporate and local government debt burdens, prompting the central bank in November to cut benchmark interest rates for the first time in more than two years.

Gross domestic product (GDP) expanded an annual 7.3 per cent in the third quarter, the slowest since the height of the global financial crisis in early 2009 and economists are broadly expecting there to have been further weakness at the end of last year and in the year ahead as authorities face what they themselves openly describe as a “new normal” of slower, and hopefully, more sustainable expansion.

_With Dow Jones Newswires and AFP_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*The launch of China's first 83K cubic meter VLGC （Very Large Gas Container）*
*我国首制8.3万立方米VLGC交付 *
2015年01月14日10:36 来源：人民网-人民日报 手机看新闻
我国首制8.3万立方米VLGC交付--新疆频道--人民网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai-based WinSun 3D Prints 6-Story Apartment Building and an Incredible Home*

BY BRITTNEY SEVENSON

JANUARY 18, 2015




_A 6-story tall building which has been 3D printed by Winsun_

The 3D printed home is an accomplishment which many architects and designers have at least been contemplating for a few years now. We have seen numerous companies as well as individuals jump into the space recently, with design concepts which take home building well into the 21st century. Although China has been lagging behind the U.S and Europe in terms of consumer and manufacturing-based 3D printing, one China-based company seems to be leading globally when it comes to the 3D printing of large-scale structures such as homes.

Back in April of last year, Shanghai, China-based WinSun Decoration Design Engineering Co. revealed what many believed was a hoax initially; 10 homes which were almost entirely 3D printed with a recycled concrete material. The company seemingly emerged from nowhere and surprised us all.

Well, today it was revealed that WinSun has made significant progress in their drive to 3D print livable homes and other structures. They have managed to 3D print an entire apartment building, consisting of 6 stories, as well as an impressive home, which certainly doesn’t appear to be 3D printed by any means. These structures were unveiled at the Suzhou Industrial Park, of east China’s Jiangsu Province, and the apartment building alone features a structure which is approximately 1,100 square meters in size.





_A stand-alone villa, which has been 3D printed_

Using a machine which measures a staggering 20 feet tall, 33 feet wide and 132 feet long, the team at WinSun started with a basic CAD drawing which they fed to the massive 3D printer that was able to fabricate the structure piece-by-piece using a specially formulated and patented ‘ink’. The ink, which includes construction waste such as concrete, fiberglass, sand, and a special hardening agent, is an incredible way to recycle general construction materials — not to mention it is flexible, self-insulating, and resistant to strong earthquakes. The walls and other components of the structure were fabricated offsite with a diagonal reinforced print pattern and then shipped in and pieced together. The company then placed beam columns and steel rebar within the walls, along with insulation, reserving space for pipe lines, windows and doors.

The construction methods, according to the company, are able to save 60 percent of the materials typically needed to construct a home, and can be printed in a time span which equates to just 30 percent of that of traditional construction. In total, 80 percent less labor is needed, meaning more affordable construction, and less risk of injury to contractors.

Without a doubt, this is probably one of the the most exciting accomplishments within the 3D printing space we have covered. To be able to construct a 6-story building with 3D printed material is certainly a feat that’s guaranteed to garner further attention. WinSun is not done by any means. They will continue to further the technology behind this incredible 3D printer, and hope to eventually construct numerous homes at affordable prices within mainland China. Check out some additional photos below of the construction process and the structures themselves. Let’s hear your thoughts on this incredible accomplishment in the 3D Printed Apartment Building forum thread on 3DPB.com.




_Front view of the 3D printed stand-alone villa_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Shanghai-based WinSun 3D Prints 6-Story Apartment Building and an Incredible Home - 3DPrint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Sinopec, China’s Largest Oil and Gas Producer, Entering 3D Printing Materials Market*

BY TE EDWARDS

JANUARY 19, 2015

China Petrochemical Corp., the largest single refiner of oil and gas in Asia, says they *plan to invest in developing 3D printing materials* over the course of the next decade as they look to reduce the company’s dependence on oil production and processing.

Known as Sinopec Group, China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation says they’ll need to discover technological breakthroughs as part of their long-term planning. The company also says investments will be made in creating industrial parks, investment funds and a research institute to push innovation forward.




_The Chairman of Chinese petroleum giants Sinopec, Fu Chengyu, says the development of 3D printing materials will be a key to the success of the fifth largest company in the world._

Sinopec Chairman, Fu Chengyu, didn’t provide details about the plans, but analysts say new business ventures will be key to providing Sinopec with growth in the coming decade.

_“It’s smart to explore opportunities in high-margin products in new materials and services businesses, as lower crude prices have choked almost every oil explorer in the world,” says Shi Yan, an analyst at UOB-Kay Hian Ltd. in Shanghai. “Sinopec wants to turn itself into China’s DuPont.”_





Sinopec is based in Beijing, China, and the company is listed in Hong Kong and trades in Shanghai and New York. It’s the world’s fifth largest company by revenue, and the world’s second largest chemical producer. As the major state-owned petroleum energy and chemicals company in China, the firm is heavily involved in oil and gas exploration, refining, production and sales of petrochemicals, chemical fibers, chemical fertilizers, and other chemical products.

In 2011, Sinopec was ranked as the 5th largest company in sales in the Forbes Global, ranked 9th by Fortune Global 500, and it was also the first Chinese corporation to make the top ten. As recently as 2007, Sinopec was ranked by Forbes as number one of the Top 500 Enterprises in China.

Established as a joint stock entity under the China Petrochemical Corporation Group (Sinopec Group) in February 2000, Sinopec Limited was then simultaneously listed on the Hong Kong, New York, and London exchanges in October 2000.

As of August 2013, Sinopec acquired a 33% stake in Apache Corporation’s oil and gas business in Egypt for $3.1 billion, and in December 2013, MCC Holding Hong Kong Corp.Ltd. and MCC Petroli Hong Kong Corp.Ltd., acquired a 18% stake of Sinopec’s oil and gas business for $9.3 billion.





Analysts say these most recent moves, particularly the company’s focus on alternative businesses like 3D printing materials development and sustainable energy, are an adjustment by the company resulting from the recent collapse of the world oil market.

Chairman Fu says 2014 was a “challenging year” for the company, but added that lower crude prices expected in 2015 forced the moves. Fu says the future of the company will change from a classic oil and gas company. He added that Sinopec intends to change its focus from “manufacturing” to “technology.”

_“I hope that after a decade or so, we’ll be a science-based petrochemical company,” Fu added, and that the development of 3D printing technologies will be key to the plans. “Research (is being) conducted to explore 3D printing businesses, and to create conditions for the development of 3D printing materials.”_

What do you think about the news that the single largest business in China plans to focus a major share of their effort on developing 3D printing materials? What could this mean for the materials market in general? Let us know in the Sinopec 3D Printing Materials forum thread on 3DPB.com.

Sinopec, China’s Largest Oil and Gas Producer, Entering 3D Printing Materials Market - 3DPrint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

China, Switzerland to sign financial deal on offshore RMB market in Zurich

ZURICH, Jan. 20 (Xinhua) -- China and Switzerland are poised to sign a financial deal on Wednesday to pave the way for the establishment of an offshore renminbi market in Zurich.

"A memorandum of understanding will be signed between the central banks of the two countries during Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's visit to Switzerland," a government official told Xinhua. "It is an important step in the internationalization of the RMB, especially in Europe."

Li arrived in Zurich Tuesday to attend the annual meeting of the World Economic Forum (WEF) in the Swiss ski resort of Davos and pay a short working visit to Switzerland.

He is scheduled to deliver a keynote speech on China's economy and reform efforts to the participants of the forum and meet with Swiss leaders on Wednesday.

"Financial cooperation will be the brightest spot of Premier Li's visit to Switzerland," the official said. "The two countries will announce the plan to set up an offshore RMB market in Zurich."

Under the deal to be signed, China will give Switzerland a quota of 50 billion yuan (about 8 billion U.S. dollars), under its Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor (QFII) scheme to support the establishment of the Zurich offshore RMB market, while the first branch of a Chinese bank will be set up in the Swiss financial hub for future RMB clearance after it gets approval from regulators of both sides.

The QFII program kicked off in 2002 to allow foreign investment in Chinese securities using foreign currencies.

China has established offshore RMB markets in Hong Kong, London, among other places, in a drive for the internationalization of its currency.

The Chinese and Swiss central banks already signed a bilateral currency swap agreement worth 150 billion yuan (24 billion dollars), in July last year, which was intended to provide liquidity support to economic and trade exchanges between the two countries.

It is Li's second visit to Switzerland since he took office in 2013, and this year marks the 65th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between the two countries.

"This shows the importance China attaches to its relations with Switzerland," said Dong Jinyi, former Chinese ambassador to Switzerland. "Though Switzerland is not of big size, it plays a big role in China's overall relationship with Europe."

The Chinese Foreign Ministry said Li's visit is also aimed to reap the "dividend" of a free trade agreement between the two countries after it took effect in July 2014.

Switzerland, famous for its precision instruments and pharmaceuticals, was the first country among the world's top 20 to have a free trade agreement with China.

"The China-Switzerland free trade agreement has exemplary effect. It will not only enhance the economic and trade cooperation between the two countries, but also encourage other countries to follow the lead and work together with China for common development," said Chen Fengying, a senior researcher with China Institute of Contemporary International Relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## OTTOMAN

what's RMB market?


----------



## TaiShang

OTTOMAN said:


> what's RMB market?



"Under the deal to be signed, China will give Switzerland a quota of 50 billion yuan (about 8 billion U.S. dollars), under its Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor (QFII) scheme to support the establishment of the Zurich offshore RMB market, while the first branch of a Chinese bank will be set up in the Swiss financial hub for future RMB clearance after it gets approval from regulators of both sides."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Pakistan have 2 banks registered and operating in Zurich!
Those were registered in good old days, when army generals used to govern Pakistan.


----------



## Keel

On top of the confirmation of selling 20 Y-12 turboprop airplanes by AVIC - Harbin to USA during the Zhuhai Airshow 2014, we have secured an order for 4 Y-12s to Russia in Jan 2015

中国国产飞机首次出口俄罗斯航空市场 一次4架(图)|俄罗斯|飞机公司_凤凰财经
Harbin Y-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















Previous news on the USA purchase
China exports first plane to US market - World - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

A monitor shows a diver with the Chinese navy walks out of a 19-cubic-meter cylinder to perform a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]




Chinese navy soldiers make some preparations for a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]






Chinese navy soldiers make some preparations for a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]






Four divers with the Chinese navy enter a 19-cubic-meter cylinder to perform a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]




Four divers with the Chinese navy enter a 19-cubic-meter cylinder to perform a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]





Chinese navy soldiers make some preparations for a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]





Monitors show the working and living of divers with the Chinese navy in a 19-cubic-meter cylinder. Four divers with the Chinese navy have reached a depth of over 330 meters on Jan. 4, 2015. They were released from the cylinder yesterday after the decompression process was completed. To date, eight countries, including Britain, the United States, and Russia have succeeded in 400-meter saturation dive. [Photo: Chinanews.com]





Chinese navy soldiers make some preparations for a saturation dive effort, a technique involving a pressurized environment that allows for longer dives while reducing the risk of decompression sickness. [Photo: Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

The Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy (MOTIE) announced on Jan. 18 that the sixth round of negotiations for a trilateral free trade agreement (FTA) between South Korea, China, and Japan was held in Tokyo, Japan from Jan. 16 to 17.

South Korean Assistant Commerce Minister Woo Tae-hee, Chinese Assistant Minister of Commerce Wang Shouwen, and Japanese Deputy Foreign Minister Yasumasa Nagamine attended the event as chief negotiators. This is the first time for the chief negotiators to hold talks.

Previously, the three countries agreed to separately hold working-level talks and those between chief negotiators from the sixth round of negotiations, to advance them in a more meaningful manner.

The three top negotiators made comprehensive and intensive discussions about products, services, investment, subjects, and the scope of the FTA.

The seventh round of negotiations will take place in Korea in April.

- See more at: Korea-China-Japan FTA: 6th Round of Korea-China-Japan FTA Negotiations Held in Japan | BusinessKorea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

_"The villas created using 3D printers: £100,000 five-storey homes made using construction waste in China "_

_The process is expensive, but at £100,000 a house the properties are cheaper than the average home.

The display site also featured a single-story house pre-ordered by the Egyptian government, which will soon be shipped to its owner.

Mr Ma said: 'This house was printed within a single day, and is part of a total order of 20,000 units.'
_
Chinese company creates houses made using 3D printers | Daily Mail Online

This 5-storey building and villas by Winsun are tremendous advancements over the company's prior project reported in April 2014

You can see the vid of the 3-D printing in the link below
3D printer builds houses in China - video | Technology | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China offers Switzerland US$8 bln QFII quota*
Xinhua, January 22, 2015

China has agreed to give Switzerland an 8-billion-U.S.-dollar investment quota under its Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor (QFII) program.

The agreement is part of a memorandum of understanding signed by the central banks of the two countries here on Wednesday, which also includes a plan -- pending regulators' approval -- to set up the first branch of a Chinese bank in the Swiss financial hub of Zurich for future RMB clearance.

The deal is set to materialize Beijing and Bern's pledge for closer financial ties and accelerate the establishment of a Zurich offshore RMB market, which will mark a crucial step in the internationalization of the RMB, especially in Europe.

The signing came after visiting Chinese Premier Li Keqiang met in this ski resort with President Simonetta Sommaruga of the Swiss Confederation on the sidelines of the 2015 annual meeting of the World Economic Forum (WEF).

As the RMB, also known as yuan, is rapidly gaining traction in international transactions, China has established offshore RMB markets in Hong Kong and London, among other places.

In July last year, Chinese and Swiss central banks signed a bilateral currency swap agreement worth 150 billion yuan (24 billion dollars) in a bid to provide liquidity support for bilateral trade and economic cooperation.

Li is attending the WEF meeting in Davos and paying a working visit to Switzerland, his second trip to the Alpine country since he took office in 2013.

This year marks the 65th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between China and Switzerland.

The Chinese foreign ministry said earlier that Li's visit is in part aimed at reaping the "dividend" of the free trade agreement between the two countries, which took effect in July 2014.

Switzerland, famous for its precision instruments and pharmaceuticals, was the first among the world's top 20 economies to reach a free trade deal with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

(2012 numbers. I guess the combined GDP is currently over 16trillion USD)





(That has also changed. China-Japan bilateral trade has grown -- first time in three years -- over 2% points in 2014).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China announces $7bn Jinan metro*
20 January 2015 

*China’s National Development and Reform Commission has announced that work will begin on a metro network in Jinan, the capital of Shandong province in eastern China. *
The $7bn first phase of the development will involve the construction of three lines with a total length of 81km. 

The first will run for 26km through the west of the city. It will cost $2bn and contain nine stations. The 35km, $3bn second line will run from east to the west, with 14 stations and interchanges. The third will contain 11 stations and link the north and south of Jinan; it is valued at $2bn. 

The trains will have the unusually high maximum speed of 120kph owing to the long distances between the stops. 

Jinan has a population of a little less than 7 million people, 4.3 million of whom live in the metropolitan area. When future phases are completed, they will be served by a 331km system with 155 stations. 

Construction on phase one is due to start this year and will be complete by 2019. 

China is to stimulate domestic demand by fast-tracking work on $1 trillion of construction and infrastructure projects as the republic fights to keep its GDP growth rate above 7%. 

It has recently announced plans to build an $11bn international airport in Chengdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kawaraj

How long does it take and will it take? I feel it like a million years those impotentant politicians are still sabotaging.

East Asia shall take the lead to have its own FTA, just like EU and North America, so will SAARC.


----------



## BoQ77

Could anyone estimate when the FTA has effective ? 2020 ? 2030 ? 2040 ?


----------



## hans

I think Japan is still struggling between US and east Asia.
Only when China has bigger influence to Japan than US, that Japan would join the FTA..
And it will still takes some year for China to surpass US influence in east Asia..




kawaraj said:


> How long does it take and will it take? I feel it like a million years those impotentant politicians are still sabotaging.
> 
> East Asia shall take the lead to have its own FTA, just like EU and North America, so will SAARC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

I guess before the CJK FTA, we will see China-SK FTA, which will probably go into effect this year.

That will be a boost for Japan to seek harder an FTA.

The driver of the CJK FTA is China and South Korea. Japan seems to be the party that slows it down. But, there is the will and the history of this particular agreement does in fact not go too far. Negotiations began in 2012; so, it is not ancient history.

The CJK FTA will go into effect (maybe not in full) in three years (by 2018), in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's e-commerce trade reaches US$2.1 trln in 2014*

_CRI, January 22, 2015_

The government says China's e-commerce transactions *totaled 2.1 trillion US dollars in 2014.*

The spokesman of the commerce ministry says the number represents growth of 25 percent compared to 2013.

China has the world's biggest online population, 632 million as of last year.

Online shopping has exploded in recent years as consumers turn to the Internet for cheaper products and overseas goods that are believed to be safer than domestic options, such as baby formula.

Authorities have said they hope e-commerce will become a new "engine" for growth in the world's second-largest economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Apple agree to accept China's internet security checks*

_CRI, January 22, 2015_

Apple has agreed to allow security checks by the Cyberspace Administration of China. [File photo]

China's top internet security watchdog says Apple has agreed to allow security checks by the Cyberspace Administration of China, becoming the first foreign firm to agree to the watchdog's rules.

China has overtaken the US as the largest market for iPhones.

*Several US tech giants, including Google and Facebook, have been approached by the watchdog to comply with China's cyberspace checks.

These firms have had to leave the Chinese market because of their refusals to comply.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Li Ka-shing buys UK's train company*
CRI, January 22, 2015





Hong Kong tycoon Li Ka-shing [File Photo/Chinanews.com] 


Hong Kong tycoon Li Ka-shing has bought Britain's Eversholt Rail for some 3.8 billion US dollars.

Eversholt is one of the UK's three leading rail companies.

The company owns and operates close to 30-percent of the UK's passenger trains.

Li Ka-shing's company says they're basing their acquisition on Eversholt's steady income, longer-term leases and the UK's growing number of rail passengers.

Cheung Kong Group has reportedly poured in around 50 billion dollars into the UK, making it the biggest overseas investor in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

By Tom Mitchell

_Manufacturing expansion plans go beyond supplying the Boston subway_






On a typical Beijing to Boston itinerary, a traveller might fly a Boeing 787 on Hainan Airlines’ new direct service between the two cities and then take a German subway car on the Blue Line from Logan Airport to Government Center. There a family member might be waiting in a Volvo, a car that has long been popular with drivers in New England despite the Swedish automaker’s larger travails.

Substitute a Comac C929 for the Boeing 787, a CNR Corp subway car for the Blue Line’s Siemens-made rolling stock and a Geely GC9 for the Volvo, and you have the Chinese government’s vision of a future in which long-distance travel features made-in-China planes, trains and automobiles .

Planes aside, that future could be coming sooner than many people realise. In October, CNR, one of China’s two largest rolling stock manufacturers, surprised the global rail industry by winning a $570m tender to supply more than 280 subway cars to Boston’s public transit system.

Like so many of China’s industrial advances, this one came as a bolt from the blue after years of quiet development and a steady accumulation of contracts and experience primarily in developing markets. Chinese companies are increasingly aiming for contracts in the US and other mature economies, potentially foreshadowing a reshaping of the global rail industry. But their ambitions ultimately extend far beyond Boston, and to industries far beyond rail.

To win over Boston area transport officials, CNR promised to assemble the subway cars at a new facility in Springfield, a city in western Massachusetts desperate for investment and jobs. CNR’s bid was also by far the lowest submitted, coming in almost 50 per cent below Bombardier’s $1.08bn.

In the process, Chinese executives learned a bit about community politics, Boston-style. Guided by US lobbyists and a PR specialist who previously worked for the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority, CNR wisely kept its cool as local activists tried to tie the contract decision, rather tenuously, to China’s human rights record.






Lu Xiwei, head of the CNR unit that will deliver the subway cars, also deftly fended off — in polite English — a pack of Boston reporters who wanted to compare the base salaries of his company’s China workforce to blue-collar workers in the US.

Separately, Mr Lu schmoozed everyone from Springfield mayor Domenic Sarno to neighbourhood groups and the editorial board of The Republican, a local newspaper. “We are not here just for one project,” Mr Lu assured them, as he outlined plans to invest $60m in a disused Westinghouse plant and create 250 jobs. “We are entering into the entire North American market from here.”

Springfield swooned, grateful at the opportunity to get back into the railway business. The city used to be home to the Wason Manufacturing Co, which supplied the funeral train that transported President Abraham Lincoln’s body back to Illinois after his assassination. Wason closed its plant during the Great Depression.

As for Chinese automobiles, most New England Volvo drivers are probably unaware that their beloved Swedish brand has belonged to a Chinese company, Zhejiang Geely, since 2009 — or that Volvo will begin small-scale exports of Chinese-made cars to the US this year.

Like Jaguar Land Rover, the UK manufacturing champion that has thrived under Indian ownership, Volvo retains its original identity. Indeed, Volvo’s own turnround can probably be credited to Geely’s willingness to give its European managers more freedom than they ever enjoyed under their previous owner, Ford Motor.

Convincing US drivers to buy one of Geely’s Chinese brands, such as its new flagship GC9 sedan, will be a much harder task. But as Bob Grace, head of JLR’s China operations, has observed, crazier things have happened before in the auto industry. “You’ve seen [Czech brand] Skoda go from being one of the bargain basement brands . . . to become very successful under the VW group,” he said in a briefing last year. “Things do change relatively in a short period of time and I think the Chinese will shorten that timeline more than most.”

Finally there is China’s vision of replacing that Hainan Airlines Boeing 787 with a C929 — Beijing’s state-funded wide-body airliner project. Even the most ambitious Chinese government officials would probably admit this remains a distant dream that is decades away.
_http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6ae9558e-a09b-11e4-8ad8-00144feab7de.html#axzz3PXevrOwS_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

so he goes after British trains now?
he could end up owning all the British infrastructure someday. i wonder how native Brits feel about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Yizhi said:


> so he goes after British trains now?
> he could end up owning all the British infrastructure someday. i wonder how native Brits feel about this.



The richest in the UK are native South Asians. The Hinduja Group, with a net worth of over $13.1 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

If you want to do business in China，do it in accordance with local rules、regulations and laws。

Or piss off。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> If you want to do business in China，do it in accordance with local rules、regulations and laws。
> 
> Or piss off。



Looks like, in proportion to the Chinese market's significance to release a decent quarterly report, many companies are coming to their senses. 

Conviction through strength. The only real currency in IR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*China's central bank extends MLF*

China's central bank has extended the term of a due medium-term lending facility (MLF) valuing 269.5 billion yuan (43.99 billion US dollars) and added another 50 billion yuan. 

The move was made to stabilize the market using stimulus and guidance of MLF in anticipation of the upcoming Spring Festival, which usually causes a seasonal liquidity fluctuation, the People's Bank of China (PBOC) said during an announcement Wednesday. 

The MLF operation targets joint-stock commercial banks, city commercial banks and rural commercial banks, with a term of three months and an interest rate of 3.5 percent, according to the PBOC. 

The PBOC implemented new tools last year to tackle the changing economic landscape, including MLF and pledged supplementary lending (PSL). 

The new tools are more flexible and targeted to ensure sufficient liquidity, support reasonable credit growth and facilitate structural adjustment, the central bank explained. 

On January 9, PBOC announced it will continue with prudent monetary policies in 2015 with better coordination of tight and loose monetary measures and proper fine-tuning.

China's central bank extends MLF - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

*China establishes e-commerce union to monitor, share quality information*
English.news.cn 2015-01-23 

HANGZHOU, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- An e-commerce union has been established to share product quality information and identify blacklisted businesses, a senior official with the quality watchdog said Thursday.

Zhang Qinrong, deputy head of China's General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine (AQSIQ), said the union will connect e-commerce enterprises and rid the market of those that are dishonest or illegal.

The e-commerce industry is booming in China, with online retail turnover hitting 1.8 trillion yuan (293.89 billion U.S. dollars) in the first three quarters of 2014, up 49.9 percent from a year ago.

Meanwhile, complaints over counterfeit or poor quality products needed to be addressed by unified supervision.

Zhang said the AQSIQ has set up a public service platform for sharing information and is planning to build a database to select and analyze information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Li Ka-shing set to buy UK's O2 for $15b*

January 23, 2015

Hutchison Whampoa Ltd, the conglomerate controlled by Hong Kong's billionaire Li Ka-shing, is in exclusive negotiations to buy UK's second-largest mobile operator, O2, for about 10 billion pounds ($15 billion), announced the company in a filing to Hong Kong Exchanges on Friday.





A woman speaks on a mobile telephone outside an O2 store in central London Nov 24, 2014. [Photo/Agencies] 

The deal is part of a dazzling shopping spree by Li Ka-shing, one of Asia's wealthiest men, as his empire just bought Britain's train company Eversholt Rail for an enterprise value of 2.5 billion pounds, announced its counterpart on Tuesday.

According to Financial Times, O2's shareholder Telefonica wants the cash to help reduce its high net debt levels and fund deal-making in more core countries such as Brazil, while Hutchison Whampoa has recently freed additional money to strike deals in Europe following a corporate reorganization.

The 86-year-old billionaire announced earlier on Jan 9 that he would split his conglomerate into two listed companies, one focusing on property and the other on telecoms, retail and energy.

According to Bloomberg, the UK is primed for more deals after wireless-market leader EE began exclusive talks last month to be acquired by BT Group Plc, leaving smaller carriers looking for ways to compete. Hutchison shares were up 0.7 percent to HK$99 in pre- market trading on Friday before the suspension.

The company was also studying other options in Europe including merging its Italian mobile unit with a local competitor, said Bloomberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Ping An buys another London landmark*

January 23, 2015

Ping An Life Insurance (Group) Co of China Ltd has acquired another landmark site in London, after it bought the Lloyds of London building a year and half ago.




Photo shows the Tower Place in central. [Photo/Tower Place website] 

The second-largest insurer in China has bought Tower Place in the city of London from Deutsche Asset & Wealth Management's real estate investment business, Gaw Capital Partners, a Hong Kong-based private-equity fund management company said in a statement on Friday.

Deutsche Asset & Wealth Management sold Tower Place on behalf of its open-ended real estate fund Grundbesitz Europa.

Gaw Capital Partners said it provided services, including due diligence, to Ping An. It did not disclose the exact purchase number. But real estate website Propertyeu.info said the deal was worth 327 million pounds ($491 million).

Ping An in July 2013 bought the Lloyds of London building for 260 million pounds ($387 million) from a German fund managed by Commerz Real.

Tower Place is located in the financial section of City of London. Its main tenant is Marsh & McLennan Cos Inc.

According to CBRE's latest report, the level of cross-border investments by Asian investors continued to rise in the first half of 2014, an increase of 40 percent from the prior year with 23 percent of the active capital coming from China, second to Singapore (29 percent) and Hong Kong (25 percent). Outbound real estate investment has become the "new normal" for Chinese enterprises, the global real estate service company said

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's newly established firms surge 46 pct in 2014*
2015-01-22

BEIJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- The number of newly founded companies in China surged almost 46 percent year on year to 3.65 million in 2014, the latest data showed.

The total registered capital of the new companies reached 19.05 trillion yuan (3.11 trillion U.S. dollars), marking a year-on-year increase of 99 percent, according to data released on Thursday by the State Administration for Industry and Commerce.

The government agency said that the number of newly established firms meant 10,600 new companies were set up each day since March of last year, when the country reformed its business registration rules, sparking a business startup boom.

The data also suggested that the majority of new companies established last year were in the tertiary industry, with their numbers hitting 2.87 million, up 50 percent year on year.

The number of new foreign-funded companies increased 5.76-percent to hit 38,400, the data showed. The rise also reversed consecutive drops for two years prior to 2014.

Apart from new companies, the country also saw a startup boom in individually owned businesses in 2014. These businesses employed a total of 250 million people across the country, up 14.26 percent from a year before, the data showed.

The State Council, China's cabinet, announced in February 2014 measures to reform business registration in an effort to ease market access by scrapping previous requirements for minimum registered capital for startups and simplifying complicated approval procedures.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edison Chen

*China's coal production sees first drop since 2000*

BEIJING - China's coal production dropped in 2014, the first time since 2000, the China National Coal Association said Friday. 

In the first 11 months of last year, China produced 3.5 billion tons of coal, 2.1 percent less than the same period in 2013, said Jiang Zhimin, vice-president of the CNCA, during a media briefing. 

The CNCA estimated a 2.5 percent drop in production for the whole year. 

As of the end of 2014, coal stocks in Chinese coal companies stood at 87 million tons, up 2.6 percent from the beginning of the year. Coal stocks in major power plants hit 94.6 million tons, 17.1 percent higher than the beginning of the year, the CNCA said. 

In the first 11 months, major coal companies recorded profits of 110.5 billion yuan ($18 billion), down 44.4 percent from the same period in 2013. Over 70 percent of coal companies are in the negative zone, due to prominent issues such as salary reduction and arrears. 

Contributing factors to the grim situation include sluggish coal demand, overcapacity and a large import volume, said Jiang, adding relief measures carried out by the coal industry were beginning to see some positive changes. 

Jiang predicted that coal oversupply and pressure on coal companies will remain in 2015 as China enters a "new normal" featuring tightened environmental protection and quality growth with cleaner energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese, Greek PMs hail port expansion project *
English.news.cn | 2015-01-23 13:16:29 | Editor: Yang Yi 




Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras (C) and Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zou Xiaoli (1st L) cut the ribbon during the starting ceremony of the expansion of Pier III of Piraeus port in Athens, Greece, Jan. 22, 2014. Antonis Samaras on Thursday inaugurated the expansion project of Piraeus port's Pier III run since 2009 by Piraeus Container Terminal (PCT), a subsidiary of Chinese shipping conglomerate COSCO. The upgrade will increase the annual capacity of PCT to 6.2 million TEUs from 3.7 million containers in 2014. (Xinhua/Chen Zhanjie)

ATHENS, Jan. 23 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras have hailed the Chinese-funded expansion of Piraeus port in Greece.

At a ground-breaking ceremony on Thursday for the expansion of Pier III, Samaras thanked China's trust in and commitment to Piraeus and Greece as a whole and wished for more Chinese investment in his country.

The Chinese premier sent a congratulatory message on the occasion.

"China highly values its relations with Greece and hopes that through joint efforts with Greece, the Piraeus port will be turned into a first-class port in the Mediterranean Sea and a vital hub of the region, and on that basis, the building of the China-Europe Land-Sea Express Line will be accelerated. By so doing, we will move China-Greece practical cooperation steadily forward and deliver even greater benefits to our two countries and peoples," read the message.

"China and Greece are enjoying all-round and rapid development of bilateral relations. Our political mutual trust is growing, and our practical cooperation is yielding new results. Our cooperation on the Piraeus port, in particular, has set a fine example."

Samaras said the investment showed the prospect and potential of privatization and the significance of the presence of foreign investors.

Piraeus port has been run by a subsidiary of Chinese shipping conglomerate COSCO since 2009 in the wake of a financial crisis.

Commercial traffic through the port has increased eight-fold since COSCO's takeover, attracting international giants such as ZTE and Hewlett-Packard to use the cargo terminals as logistics centers for their products.

*According to a recent study by the Greek National Bank, the concession of Pier II to COSCO and the steps taken after that will lead to the boost of GDP by 2.5 percent by 2018 and the creation of about 125,000 new jobs in the area. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

China train maker CNR says secures 30 deals worth $3.9 billion | Reuters

China train maker CNR says secures 30 deals worth $3.9 billion 
SHANGHAI Sun Jan 25, 2015 7:32pm EST 

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China CNR Corp Ltd (601299.SS) (6199.HK), one of the country's top train makers, said on Sunday it had recently signed 24.3 billion yuan ($3.9 billion) of deals with both Chinese and foreign firms.

The 30 contracts involve high-speed trains, urban subways and electric vehicles, and are equivalent to about 25 percent of CNR's 2013 revenue, it said in a statement. CNR did not provide details on when the deals were signed.

They included a 4.1 billion yuan ($658 million) subway deal with the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority, which Reuters reported in October. 

CNR plans to merge with CSR Corp Ltd (601766.SS) (1766.HK), another of China's top state-owned train makers, which will create a $26 billion company able to compete with the likes of Germany's Siemens and Canada's Bombardier for global rail deals. 

(Reporting by Engen Tham; Editing by Edwina Gibbs)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

*Yuan Passes Canada Dollar to Rank Fifth for Global Payments *
by Fion Li
9:50 AM BNT 
January 28, 2015

(Bloomberg) -- The yuan overtook Canada’s dollar to rank fifth for use in global payments, bolstering the case for the International Monetary Fund to endorse it as a reserve currency.

The proportion of transactions denominated in yuan climbed to a record 2.17 percent in December, from 1.59 percent in October, the Society for Worldwide Financial Telecommunications said in a statement. Later this year, the IMF will conduct the next twice-a-decade review of the basket of currencies in its Special Drawing Rights that members can count toward their official reserves. The basket currently comprises U.S. dollars, euros, yen and British pounds.

“The yuan has a very high chance of being chosen as a reserve currency in the next IMF review,” said Nathan Chow, an economist at DBS Group Holdings Ltd. in Hong Kong. “The yuan could even surpass the yen in the rankings this year.”

China is the world’s second-largest economy, behind only the U.S., as well as the biggest exporter, and the yuan passed the euro in 2013 to become the second-most used currency in global trade finance. The nation is promoting greater usage of its currency by appointing clearing banks in the world’s financial centers and expanding a program that allows yuan held offshore to be invested in its domestic capital markets.

The dollar and the euro remained the two most-used currencies globally in December with respective shares of 44.6 percent and 28.3 percent, according to Swift, a Belgium-based financial-messaging platform. The pound ranked third with 7.92 percent and Japan’s yen was fourth with 2.69 percent.

More at: Yuan Passes Canada Dollar to Rank Fifth for Global Payments - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China Trumps U.S. for Foreign Investment*

By PAUL HANNON
Updated Jan. 29, 2015 5:09 p.m. ET

China became the world’s top destination for foreign direct investment in 2014, edging the U.S. out of that position for the first time since 2003, according to figures released Thursday by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development.

Foreign businesses invested $127.6 billion in China, up from $123.9 billion in 2013, while their investments in the U.S. fell to $86 billion from $230.8 billion, Unctad said. The decline contributed to the U.S. slipping to third among all recipients of such investment, behind also Hong Kong.

China’s elevation is part of a longer-term trend in foreign investment away from developed and toward developing economies, which last year attracted 56% of all overseas investments by businesses, up from 52% in 2013 and double their share before the financial crisis of 2008.

The change comes after years in which the country has been gaining ground as an FDI destination, as its economy has expanded to become the world’s second largest.

“China has been steady with modest growth over the past few years, and it is expected to continue,” said James Zhan, director for investment and enterprise at Unctad. “There have been structural changes in inflows to China, from manufacturing toward services, and from labor-intensive to tech-intensive.”

More at: China Trumps U.S. for Foreign Investment - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Hanergy solar panels power Guangzhou Honda factory*
By Chen Boyuan




0 Comment(s)



​

Representatives from both Guangzhou Honda and Hanergy launch the rooftop distributed PV project at Guangzhou Honda's factory at Zengcheng on Jan. 29. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]


Guangzhou Honda's factory at Zengcheng will be partly powered by solar energy following the official establishment of the 17 megawatts distributed photovoltaic project jointly launched with Hanergy on Thursday, Jan. 29.

The 17MW distributed building-integrated PV project, which has already linked to China's national power grid, is the biggest of its type in the country's auto industry. It covers a total floor space of around 230,000 square meters and is capable of generating 19 million kilowatt hours of electricity each year, or 50,000 to 60,000 kWh per day.

The electricity generated by the project will fulfill at least 20 percent of the power demands of the factory, according to Yu Jun, deputy general manager of Guangzhou Honda. He added that the "extra green power" generated on non-production days will be sold to the city's local power grid.

"The 17MW distributed PV project we launched with Hanergy is Guangzhou Honda's response to the country's call for emissions reduction, which we regard as our responsibility to the environment as well as to society," Yu said at the project's launch on Thursday.

The project’s implementation will mean the factory will burn 890 tons less of standard coal for power generation each year, which is equivalent to planting 950,000 trees. Moreover, the rooftop panels have other, hidden benefits that include extending the life of the factory's PVC-covered roofs and lowering the factory's interior temperature by three degrees Celsius, according to Hanergy, which will be responsible for the operation of the PV project.

The joint project with Guangzhou Honda is another milestone in Hanergy's efforts to seek alliances with major companies, following its partnership with IKEA, Tesla and Aston Martin Racing.

Wang Junjuan, vice president of Hanergy Holding Group who actually oversees the project, said that Hanergy's persistence in developing clean energy has matched Guangzhou Honda's pursuit of value in a green economy. She affirmed that the shared rights and responsibilities of running the PV project will be a model for other clean energy makers seeking diversified profit modes.

Wang declined to elaborate on the joint project's profitability, insisting that the bank, not her, will have the final word on the matter.

"Although the central government has provided a subsidy of 0.42 yuan (6.86 U.S. cents) on each kilowatt hour of PV electricity generated, the banks have been excessively cautious in issuing loans. However, this project managed to secure a loan from ICBC, which is well known for its prudence," said Wang, implying that the bank's confidence predicts a profitable future for the PV project.

Many insiders continue to hold on to the stereotype that northwest China is better suited for PV development since its dry climate and low population density is more appropriate for PV projects’ massive installments. But Dr. Shen Hui, professor of solar energy systems at Sun Yat-sen University, said that south China is equally suitable for PV development because the frequent rain in the region increases the air's transparency and cleans panels more frequently, both key factors in ensuring PV panels’ efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Chinese Airport Engineers Break New Ground in Kenya*
By Sean Xiao, China Daily | Jan. 30, 2015





*A drawing of the new terminal at Jomo Kenyatta International*

What happens when different companies from different parts of the world, used to using different standards, get together to build a major expansion and upgrade to one of Africa's premier airports?

In the case of the international airport serving Nairobi, Kenya, it has been a feat of hard work, debate, learning and, ultimately, pride in achievement. It has been a first for the engineers of Beijing-based AVIC-Intl Airport Construction.

On March 9, 1958, Jomo Kenyatta International Airport, formerly called Embakasi Airport, was opened by the last colonial governor of Kenya.

The airport was renamed in honor of former Kenyan prime minister and president, Mzee Jomo Kenyatta, after his death on Aug. 22, 1978. It is Kenya's largest aviation facility, and the busiest airport in East Africa. Its importance as an aviation center makes it the pacesetter for other airports in the region.

Today, Jomo Kenyatta International serves a daily average of 19,000 passengers from Africa, Europe and Asia. Currently the airport cannot meet the growing air traffic needs.

The groundbreaking of a new passenger terminal dubbed the "Greenfield Terminal", with a capacity of 20 million passengers, was held on Dec. 3, 2013. It is set to be the single largest terminal in Africa and is to be completed in 2016. The estimated cost is US$654 million.

Once complete, the terminal will have 60 check-in positions and 32 contact points and eight remote gates. The terminal is also expected to have an automated baggage handling commercial retail center.

It will have a traffic-handling capacity of 3,133 international passengers, 2,403 transiting passengers and 845 domestic passengers in a typical peak hour. The airport will have an official capacity of 2.5 million passengers but handles an average of 6.5 million passengers every year. Traffic at the airport grows at a rate of 12 percent per annum and is expected to hit the 25 million mark by 2025.

The engineers for the project, including on landside and the airfield side, are from AVIC Airport of Beijing. The architects for the terminal are Pascall+Watson, a London-based firm. Construction of the new terminal will be done by Anhui Civil Engineering Group and China National Aero-Technology International Engineering Corporation. The project supervisor is the Louis Berger Group, a US-based firm.

*This is a challenging and interesting project for AVIC Airport. It is the first time the firm has designed an airport based on British/Euro standards. There are many Chinese firms doing construction work in Africa, but not design.*

AVIC Airport has a tight time frame for this project. It started the design work in September 2014. Because of the tight project schedule, AVIC Airport engineers have worked overtime on this project, trying to complete the design work on time, under budget and with satisfaction.

AVIC Airport has experienced engineers who are having to design in accordance with standards that are different from what they are used to. This combination of different companies accustomed to using different systems means issues sometimes have to be hashed out.

AVIC engineers, for example, disagreed with Pascall+Watson over the "building gross area" because the way to calculate it is different in British/Euro standards and Chinese standards. In order to be compliant with British/Euro standards and local engineering practices and regulations, they have visited the Kenya Meteorological Department, the Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure, local engineering firms and universities and discussed the design issues with British firms.

AVIC Airport also has had to face unfamiliar design approaches and requirements of design depth in different stages. For example, "30 percent design" was confusing to AVIC engineers because they never use the terminology "30 percent design". They mistook it for "conceptual design", with a few drawings and general notes.

Different engineering expressions on the drawings were another challenge. They have their standard ways to put designs on the drawings. The site condition, local geotechnical conditions, materials available and costs also challenged AVIC Airport's design work.

AVIC engineers have had a lot of pressure on them, but they seem to enjoy the work and have made progress every day. The sense of achievement in overcoming challenges has encouraged the engineers.

The author is an international airport expert based in the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yizhi

*2.8 billion trips expected during spring festival in China*
English.news.cn 2015-01-29



BEIJING, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- *A total of 2.807 billion trips are expected to be made by Chinese people during the Spring Festival travel rush, according to the Ministry of Transport Thursday.*

The number, which excludes trips through public buses and taxi, is 3.4 percent higher than the previous year, said Xu Chengguang, spokesman of the ministry.

The 40-day travel frenzy is known as "Chunyun", the hectic period surrounding Chinese New Year which falls this year on Feb. 19. Chunyun began on Feb. 4 and will last until March 16.

Several new high-speed railways have been built and put into operation in 2014 that will further help reduce crowds during the travel rush, Xu said.

China Railway Corporation earlier this month had announced plans to run more trains to cope with the travel rush.

Chinese New Year celebrations, known as Spring Festival, are China's most important family holiday, with hundreds of millions of people heading to their hometowns to meet with relatives and old friends, putting huge stress on transportation system.

Chinese people have never been more affluent and keen to travel, nor have there ever been more migrant workers in cities far from home. Every year, stress on the transportation system becomes greater and greater, despite great improvements in infrastructure over the last few years.

The transport networks -- road, rail, aviation and waterways -- have set new highs for "Chunyun" numbers almost every year in the past decade.

*Railways are expected to see a rise of 10 percent in passenger trips year on year, a greater rise than any other transport options, official data showed.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

God speed, China HSR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

2.8 billion trips in 40 days.
It's mind boggling.

Let me see; 
that's 70 million trips per day during that period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

thank god all i need is a short trip from Guangzhou to Shenzhen. otherwise i'll be one tiny drop in the ocean of people.....



ahojunk said:


> 2.8 billion trips in 40 days.
> It's mind boggling.
> 
> Let me see;
> that's 70 million trips per day during that period.



“the largest annual human migration in the world”. 
yep, we need HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gufi

Yizhi said:


> thank god all i need is a short trip from Guangzhou to Shenzhen. otherwise i'll be one tiny drop in the ocean of people.....


try getting a ferry to Hainan and you would understand crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

Gufi said:


> try getting a ferry to Hainan and you would understand crazy


my family is planing a self drive trip from Shenzhen to Hainan ...... we are crazy already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

Yizhi said:


> my family is planing a self drive trip from Shenzhen to Hainan ...... we are crazy already.


i advice you to get an umbrella, bottled water, and lots of patience for this journey. Best of luck friend I wonder why are you torturing yourself  
on a serious note safe trip and say hi to Sanya for me I will visit it next year hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

my trip -----from shenzhen to shandong ...
about 45 days ago I bought a hard seat ticket, it was from Guangzhou to Linyi,i should go to guangzhou firstly and then a 28 hours seat trip- about 2000 kms，which would kill me,howerver it is very cheap ,only about 320 rmb including shenzhen to guangzhou 







then i bought two sleeping berth tickets and cancel the hard seat, one from shenzhen to shanghai ,and then from shanghai to linyi...lol about 930 rmb in total, 700rmb cheaper than airline tickets 


first one :HSR berth






second one:hard sleeper...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yizhi

djsjs said:


> my trip -----from shenzhen to shandong ...
> about 45 days ago I bought a hard seat ticket, it was from Guangzhou to Linyi,i should go to guangzhou firstly and then a 28 hours seat trip- about 2000 kms，which would kill me,howerver it is very cheap ,only about 320 rmb including shenzhen to guangzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i bought two sleeping berth tickets and cancel the hard seat, one from shenzhen to shanghai ,and then from shanghai to linyi...lol about 930 rmb in total, 700rmb cheaper than airline tickets
> 
> 
> first one :HSR berth
> 
> 
> 
> second one:hard sleeper...


hard seat during Chunyun for 28 hrs.... bad idea...
930 rmb from Shenzhen to Shandong is a good bargain, considering time saved and comfort level.


----------



## djsjs

Yizhi said:


> hard seat during Chunyun for 28 hrs.... bad idea...
> 930 rmb from Shenzhen to Shandong is a good bargain, considering time saved and comfort level.


动卧到上海700，另外一张230

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*Official testing of Addis Ababa light railway inaugurated*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-02-02 09:01




The train of the Addis Ababa light railway is in operation, Feb 1, 2015. Photo by Ni Tao/Peopel's Daily

ADDIS ABABA - Official testing of the Addis Ababa light railway was launched on Sunday at a colorful ceremony in the presence of senior government officials, diplomats, other dignitaries as well as residents here in Ethiopia's capital.

The Addis Ababa light railway is one of Ethiopia's mega development projects in the country's five-year growth and transformation plan.

The 34 km electrified railway project is being contracted by the China Railway Group Limited (CREC) in the capital of the East African nation.

Speaking at the ceremony held at Kality area, Prime Minister Hailemariam Desalegn of Ethiopia hailed the project's contribution not only to the transportation in Addis Ababa but also to technology and skill transfer in the country.

The premier noted that the Ethiopian Government has been working to ensure modern transportation system while maintaining the goal of building carbon emission-free transport system.

Ethiopia's Transport Minister, Workineh Gebeyehu, said that the Addis Ababa light railway project is a testimony to the various mega projects which Ethiopia has been undertaking in the transportation sector.

Test rides with officials and residents on board of the rails were conducted on 9 km distance between Kality and Meskel Square.

more at: Official testing of Addis Ababa light railway inaugurated- Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*First made-in-China subway train reaches Brazil for 2016 Olympics *
_2015-02-02 15:55_ _Ecns.cn Web Editor: Mo Hong'e _






The first subway train produced for the 2016 Olympic Games in Brazil rolls off the production line in Changchun, Jilin province on Monday, September 29, 2014. Produced by the CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., the train can travel at up to 100 kilometers per hour. [File photo: China News Service]

(ECNS) -- The first subway train produced in China for the 2016 Olympic Games in Brazil has arrived in Rio de Janeiro, three months after shipment, Beijing News reported on Monday.

Built by Changchun Railway Vehicles under China CNR Corporation, the train is expected to be put into operation by the end of March or beginning of April.

It is designed to be rust-proof, given the humidity in Rio, while the windows and doors are made from blast-proof materials.

The train is also equipped with air conditioning that allows the interior to remain at a constant 20-23°C even when temperatures outside are as high as 50°C, said designer Duan Hongliang.

The company has signed contracts to produce 204 subway trains and 400 motor train units, comprising 82% of Rio de Janeiro's urban rail transit.

The subway trains will operate on Line Four, between the Olympic village and the Copacabana game center, at speeds of up to 100 kilometers per hour and a maximum passenger capacity of 2240.

This will be the first time that Chinese railway transportation development serves the Olympic Games overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*ICBC acquires 60% of Standard Bank*
Xinhua, February 3, 2015





Industrial and Commercial Bank of China. [File photo]

The Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Monday said it acquired 60 percent of Standard Bank Plc.

Based in London, Standard Bank Plc is the international commodities and foreign exchange arm of Standard Bank Group, the largest African banking group by assets.

ICBC Chairman Jiang Jianqing noted that the liberalization of China's capital market, the development of offshore yuan business, as well as the acceleration of overseas investment, have combined to drive demand for global business.

"The acquisition of Standard Bank Plc is important for ICBC to proactively deal with this demand," Jiang said in an official statement.

By leveraging the two global networks and resources, the joint venture could become a global market platform that meets strategic goals.

ICBC, China's largest commercial bank by assets, bought 20 percent in SBG in 2008 and 80 percent in Standard Bank Argentina in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yizhi

*World's biggest travel rush under way*
English.news.cn 2015-02-04 



BEIJING, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- The world's most populous country kicked off its largest seasonal travel rush on Wednesday with an expected 2.8 billion trips during the 40-day Lunar New Year holiday season.

Taking place annually fourteen days ahead of the Spring Festival holiday, the travel spree, known as "Chunyun" in Chinese, is considered the world's largest human migration, with hundreds of millions of Chinese people traveling home to reunite with family.

This year's number of trips would be 3.4 percent higher than that of last year, according to official estimation.

*RAILWAY TRAVEL

China's rail system is expected to handle 300 million trips during the travel rush, up 10 percent from last year. It represents the highest growth of all forms of passenger transportation, according to figures from the National Development and Reform Commission.*

This year's growth is expected to be better managed, with the official ticket purchasing website, 12306.cn, opening "Chunyun" ticket sales 60 days ahead of the festival, compared with 20 day in advance in previous years.

This is expected to encourage passengers to plan early and avoid rush hour trips.

Online ticket sales have helped reduce crowds at ticket booths. Beijing West Railway Station, the city's busiest, on Wednesday reported less queues of people to purchase tickets.

In the past, ticket booths in large cities were overwhelmed during the Spring Festival period, with people waiting hours, in some cases days, to make a purchase.

Song Jianguo, the station's spokesman, said the peak period is expected between Feb. 13 and 18, with a record of 230,000 passengers to use the station daily.

He said during the travel rush, they will handle 204 train arrivals and departures a day, meaning a bullet train arrives every 4 minutes and a regular train every five minutes.

However, not all cities have experienced explosive growth during the country's biggest holiday season.

In recent years, the daily "Chunyun" passenger volume in Shanghai has been gradually shrinking, said Zhu Wenzhong, head of Shanghai Railway Station.

This year is no exception, with the station expecting an even smaller crowd than that recorded during the week-long National Day holiday in October, he said.

*The estimated 47.5 million passengers expected to travel by airplane, up 8 percent year on year, will see cheaper tickets than normal, as airlines prepare to remove the fuel surcharge on Thursday.*

*LESS TRIPS FROM COASTS TO INLAND*

Over the past decade, hundreds of thousands of migrant workers would take to the nation's expressways on motorcycles, braving the wind and rain for days in order to return home to see their families.

*However, as more manufacturing firms move from China's coastal regions to inland provinces, less migrant workers hit the road during "Chunyun" for the arduous and money-saving motorcycle journey.*

Big employers such as Taiwan-based Foxconn Technology Group, the supplier for some of the world's biggest tech brands, including Apple, have set up plants in inland places like Henan and Sichuan provinces, absorbing local laborers that used to travel to coastal regions for better-paid jobs.

A spokesman with the public security bureau in Wuzhou City, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, said this year, 300,000 people are expected to ride motorcycles from coastal regions back to their homes in Wuzhou, down from 400,000 during the travel rush in 2013.

*In addition to industrial transfer, newly opened high-speed railways linking China's underdeveloped regions with bustling transportation hubs in better developed areas have also helped facilitate travel.*

*Three new high speed railway lines officially opened in December, reaching far west to the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, and southwest to Guangxi and Guizhou Province, where a lack of transportation facilities has been a major hurdle for economic growth.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Christopher_ZJ

New comer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

Latin American Herald Tribune - China to Provide Equipment, Services for Argentine Nuclear Plant

*China to Provide Equipment, Services for Argentine Nuclear Plant*
February 5,2015

BUENOS AIRES – China will provide equipment and services for Argentina’s fourth nuclear power plant under a $2 billion long-term financing arrangement, President Cristina Fernandez’s administration said Wednesday.

State-owned company Nucleoelectrica Argentina will build and operate the Atucha III plant, which will have 800 MW of generating capacity, according to the agreement signed in Beijing and publicly announced by Fernandez’s office.

China National Nuclear Corporation, a state-owned entity, will provide technical and instrumental support and other services, as well as equipment, for the power station.

The new plant will be located at the Atucha nuclear complex in Lima, a town some 115 kilometers (70 miles) northwest of Buenos Aires where two other atomic power facilities are in operation.

It will use a CANDU reactor that is similar to the one installed at the Embalse nuclear power station in the central Argentine province of Cordoba. CANDU reactors are heavy-water cooled and moderated and use natural-uranium UO2 fuel.

The financing deal was reached in Beijing in the presence of Argentina’s planning minister, Julio de Vido, and economy minister, Axel Kicillof.

Jose Luis Antunez, president of Nucleoelectrica Argentina S.A., and CNNC’s general manager, Qian Zhimin, signed the contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Did China just join the global currency wars? | Business Spectator*
Peter Cai, 5 Feb, 12:16 PM

The People’s Bank of China has joined its global peers in adopting a looser monetary policy to boost the country’s slowing economy. The central bank cut the reserve requirement ratio -- or the amount of deposits that banks must hold in reserve with the central bank -- by 0.5 per cent to 19.5 per cent for large commercial banks. It provides additional easing to smaller banks that have met the lending target to small and medium sized enterprises, slashing the reserve-requirement ratio by another 0.5 per cent.

This is the first time the central bank has slashed the reserve ratio since May 2012. Chinese banks hold 113.86 trillion yuan in deposits. The across-the-board cut in the reserve ratio will free up 570 billion yuan’s worth of cash for the banks to lend out. The additional cut for smaller banks will add another 130 billion yuan to the total.

The People’s Bank has been reluctant to cut interest rates or lower the reserve ratio in recent times due to concerns about building up more debt to the already highly leveraged corporate, as well as local government, balance sheets. Why did the central bank finally cut the reserve ratio?

It wants to boost confidence. Chinese GDP growth in 2014 was one of the slowest periods on record. The country’s manufacturing sector also contracted for the first time since September 2012 with the official PMI falling to 49.8 -- below the expansion threshold. Economists are predicting an even tougher year ahead for 2015.

Throughout 2014, the central bank used an alphabet soup of monetary tools to inject liquidity into the financial system without lowering the reserve ratio and only cut interest rates once. It did so reluctantly in order to help the cost of funding for the struggling SME sector.

The central bank wants to send out a signal that it will adopt a more accommodative policy to counter a weakening economy. “The PBOC last year was widely reported to have lowered the RRR for selected banks but it didn’t publicise these moves, apparently to avoid giving the impression that its policy stance had changed. Today’s more open approach is consistent with the more accommodative stance being taken since the benchmark interest cut in November,” says Mark Williams, chief asia economist for Capital Economics.

Apart from boosting confidence, the central bank’s cut in the RRR is also to address the problem of a massive outflow of capital last quarter and to offset drainage on domestic liquidity. Historically, Beijing has used the reserve ratio to soak up hot money flowing into China -- especially in the aftermath of quantitative easing in the US.

However, because of a recovering US economy and the end of QE, the money is flowing in the opposition direction. China’s foreign exchange regulator said the country had a $US91 billion deficit in its capital and financial accounts last quarter. This outflow of capital has reduced the country’s domestic liquidity.

Over the longer term, China’s vast accumulation of foreign exchange reserves is probably coming to an end. As a result, Chinese banks no longer need to hold nearly 20 per cent of their total deposits to sterilise the large inflow of the greenback. So the central bank is effectively easing a 'tax' burden on its domestic banks.

Does the latest cut in the reserve ratio signal the Chinese central bank’s decision to join the rank of its global peers in adopting loose monetary policy to stimulate the economy? The estimated 700 billion yuan or $US112bn additional cash will have a limited stimulatory impact on the economy. Don’t forget China is a $10 trillion economy now.

The move is symbolically important; the central bank wants to give a more lasting boost to the real economy, increase the banks’ risk appetite -- especially for the struggling SME sector that has been starved of credit due to the high cost of funding. The additional cut to the reserve ratio for banks that lend a certain amount of money to SMEs and the agricultural sector is evident of that.

The Chinese central bank still maintains a high benchmark interest rate (5.6 per cent) and high reserve ratio at 19.5 per cent. So there is a lot of room for the bank to move if the economy gets worse. At the moment, the central bank is happy with its piecemeal approach and doesn’t want to abandon its tight grip on credit creation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China nuclear firm inks tech agreement with Argentina - China.org.cn*
_China Daily, February 6, 2015_

China National Nuclear Corp, China's largest nuclear power plant operator, said on Thursday it will export its third-generation technology to Argentina under a bilateral agreement.

This will be the* first time for China to export nuclear technology to Latin America*, and analysts said that such deals will become a new growth driver for the nation's exports.

The deal was signed in Beijing by Nur Bekri, head of the National Energy Administration and Julio De Vido, Argentina's minister of Federal Planning, Public Investment and Services, on Wednesday. The ceremony was witnessed by President Xi Jinping and Argentine President Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner.

Later, *Fernandez said on Twitter that the Reactor IV and Reactor V will require investment of $5.8 billion and $7 billion, respectively.*

*Reactor IV, a heavy-water model, will import 30 percent of its components and parts. Reactor V will import 50 percent of components*, she said.

Ma Yi, an expert at China Nuclear Power Engineering Co, said that the *ACP1000, China's domestically developed pressurized-water nuclear reactor, is likely to be used for Reactor V.*

Argentina already operates three nuclear power stations that use technology from Germany and Canada. Allowing Chinese companies to participate in new plants means China's nuclear technology can be competitive with its Western peers, said experts.

The ACP1000 nuclear power reactor passed the Generic Reactor Safety Review by the International Atomic Energy Agency in December. *The reactor is the core technology of the Hualong One, the third-generation nuclear reactor jointly developed by the CNNC and China General Nuclear Power Group.*

"The technology is relatively mature," said Ma, adding *China has two nuclear plants planned for the Hualong One technology: Fuqing in Fujian province and Fangchenggang in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.*

China also has built up substantial experience in running CANDU-type reactors. These are heavy-water models based on Canadian technology that are popular in Argentina, said Ma.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba's Ant Financial to buy 25% of India's One97*
February 6, 2015

Ant Financial Services Group, an affiliate of China's Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, has agreed to buy 25 percent of Indian payment services provider One97 Communications, tapping into the country's smartphone and online industry boom.

The companies did not provide the value of the deal, but a person with knowledge of the matter called the investment a precursor to One97 listing on the stock exchange, and said the stake was worth more than $500 million.

The deal values One97 at more than $2 billion, making it one of the most-valuable start ups in the country. One97 runs Paytm, an online platform through which users can shop or pay utility bills, whereas Ant runs Paytm's Chinese peer Alipay.

Alibaba spokeswoman Teresa Li and One97 founder Vijay Shekhar Sharma declined to disclose the value. Sharma told Reuters that Ant would buy new shares in his company.

Paytm has benefited from the spread of affordable handsets and internet connectivity which has turned India into the fastest-growing smartphone market in the Asia-Pacific region, according to researcher IDC.

"This partnership between Ant Financial Services Group and Paytm will foster the growth of India's digital payment ecosystem," the companies said in a joint statement on Thursday.

Ant, investing in an Indian company for the first time, will provide Paytm "with strategic and technical support for its business", the companies said.

Last month, people close to the deal told Reuters a 30 percent to 40 percent stake would be worth $550 million. One97 plans to use the proceeds to grow its mobile payment business and increase the scale of its services, they said.

"With over one billion people, India's payments market has vast untapped potential," Ant Vice President Cyril Han said in the statement.

Paytm has about 23 million users, the companies said. The $2 billion valuation of operator One97 compares with the $11 billion of Flipkart Online Services Pvt Ltd, India's biggest e-commerce company.

Citigroup and Goldman Sachs advised One97 on the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Record spending spurs race by governments for Chinese tourist dollars*
By Patturaja Murugaboopathy and Ryan Woo
Fri Feb 6, 2015 1:55am EST 

Feb 6 (Reuters) - Embassies are re-writing visa rules and governments are hammering out aviation pacts as record spending by Chinese travelers sets off a *race around the world for a share of the Chinese tourist dollar.*

Chinese spending on international travel in 2014 rose to $165 billion from $129 billion in 2013, the biggest percentage increase in two years, according to data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange last week.

*Chinese disposable incomes have been steadily rising and would-be travelers got an additional boost in the past year from favorable foreign exchange rates*, with the yuan appreciating more than 10 percent against the yen and the Australian dollar. The gains versus the euro have been even greater, at more than 14 percent, and the yuan set a record against the single currency last month.

Governments near and far are keen to get their countries onto Chinese itineraries. In November, the *United States signed a landmark deal with China extending one-year visas issued to Chinese travelers to up to a decade. This year Malaysia and Indonesia are planning visa exemptions, while Thailand is considering exempting visa fees, which were briefly suspended last year. Australia in January signed an agreement with China allowing more passenger flights from Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou with immediate effect.*

More->Record spending spurs race by governments for Chinese tourist dollars| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Nuclear power companies to merge in a bid to boost global clout, export reactors *
Source:Reuters-Global Times Published: 2015-2-4 23:38:01 

China Power Investment Corp is merging with the State Nuclear Power Technology Corp, as China drives consolidation in its expanding nuclear power sector with the aim of eventually exporting reactors.

The Chinese power producer currently controls about one-tenth of China's nuclear power market, while the State Nuclear Power Technology Corp was formed in 2007 to handle nuclear technology transferred from US-based Westinghouse Electric Co.

A merger between the two would create a firm with total assets of more than 600 billion yuan ($96 billion), industry experts estimate.

Consolidation of the nuclear sector is seen as the key to Chinese companies acquiring the scale to compete abroad.

"The merger will help them expand in China, and the overseas market in the long run," said Francois Morin, Beijing-based China director of World Nuclear Association.

Shanghai Electric Power Corp Ltd, the parent of China Power Investment, said in a filing to the Shanghai exchange on Wednesday that it had received notice from the country's State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission on the merger.

The State Council, China's cabinet, said in January that it would aid the overseas expansion of Chinese firms, in particular in the rail and nuclear power sectors.

China, which now primarily provides financing and construction services to nuclear power projects overseas, is expected by some experts to start exporting reactors after 2020 and become a major exporter by 2030 when it has fully digested foreign technology and developed its domestic industry.

With 22 reactors in operation, and a further 26 under construction, China is the world's largest nuclear power market.

The global nuclear market is currently dominated by firms such as France's Areva, Russia's Rosatom State Nuclear Energy Corp and Japan's Toshiba Corp, which controls Westinghouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Regardless of what people say, just remember - "Money really talks".

That's the reason for the mad scramble for the Chinese tourist dollar.

Just hope that China maintains a list of ugly misbehaving travellers. Ban them from travelling overseas and further tarnishing China's reputation. 
.


----------



## JSCh

*我国在南海深水自营气田探明储量超千亿立方米 *





我国首个自营深水气田储量超千亿



气田位置示意图

央视网消息(新闻联播)：中国海油今天宣布，我国首个深水自营气田--陵水17-2气田天然气探明储量规模超过千亿立方米，为大型气田。与此同时，在南海开发油气田所面临的高温、高压和深水这三大世界级难题也被攻克。

位于南海西北部的莺琼盆地是典型的高温高压盆地，盆地3000米中深层，天然气资源丰富，之前中国没有在海上成功开发高温高压天然气的经验。

为攻克高温高压气田的开发难题，科研人员创新了高温高压天然气成藏理论，在高温高压地层压力预监测，钻前预测和钻后评价等核心技术上获得了突破。

特别声明：本文转载仅仅是出于传播信息的需要，并不意味着代表本网站观点或证实其内容的真实性；如其他媒体、网站或个人从本网站转载使用，须保留本网站注明的“来源”，并自负版权等法律责任；作者如果不希望被转载或者联系转载稿费等事宜，请与我们接洽。
*****
China's largest producer of offshore oil and gas, the China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOCC), announced on Friday that the country's *first ultra-deepwarter gas field has a proven reserve of more than 100 billion cubic meters. *

The Lingshui 17-2 gas well lies some 150 kilometers south of Hainan Island in the east Lingshui Sag of the Qiongdongnan Basin. It is an ultra-deepwater gas field at an average operational water depth of 1,500 meters.

*"We've discovered proven reserves of over 100 billion cubic meters with an annual output capacity of 3.5 billion to four billion cubic meters. A couple of days ago, we published a test result which showed high capability. So I think the capability of 3.5 to four billion cubic meters is relatively conservative," said Xie Yuhong, a manager with CNOCC. *

As part of China's gas fields network in the South China Sea, CNOOC has also recently drilled the country's first high temperature and pressure gas well at sea, the Dongfang 1-1, marking a historic leap on developing a gas well of such kind. 

"The temperature at the median deep of Dongfang 1-1 gas well has reached 180 to 190 degrees Celsius, and its pressure is over 12,000 to 13,000 psi," said Li Zhong, a deputy chief engineer with CNOOC.

The Dongfang 1-1 gas well is located in the Yinqiong Basin in the northwest of the South China Sea and at a mid-depth of 3,000 meters under the basin. The gas well contains rich natural gas. 

With the successful drilling of a gas well in the South China Sea where many high temperature and pressure gas fields are lying underneath the sea, more gas wells will be developed in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## **HashamKhan**

WebMaster said:


> This will be the new sticky for the updates on Chinese economy.
> 
> Please only use this thread for all contents regarding Chinese Economy.


Start this thread again


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *我国在南海深水自营气田探明储量超千亿立方米 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我国首个自营深水气田储量超千亿
> 
> 
> 
> 气田位置示意图
> 
> 央视网消息(新闻联播)：中国海油今天宣布，我国首个深水自营气田--陵水17-2气田天然气探明储量规模超过千亿立方米，为大型气田。与此同时，在南海开发油气田所面临的高温、高压和深水这三大世界级难题也被攻克。
> 
> 位于南海西北部的莺琼盆地是典型的高温高压盆地，盆地3000米中深层，天然气资源丰富，之前中国没有在海上成功开发高温高压天然气的经验。
> 
> 为攻克高温高压气田的开发难题，科研人员创新了高温高压天然气成藏理论，在高温高压地层压力预监测，钻前预测和钻后评价等核心技术上获得了突破。
> 
> 特别声明：本文转载仅仅是出于传播信息的需要，并不意味着代表本网站观点或证实其内容的真实性；如其他媒体、网站或个人从本网站转载使用，须保留本网站注明的“来源”，并自负版权等法律责任；作者如果不希望被转载或者联系转载稿费等事宜，请与我们接洽。
> *****
> China's largest producer of offshore oil and gas, the China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOCC), announced on Friday that the country's *first ultra-deepwarter gas field has a proven reserve of more than 100 billion cubic meters. *
> 
> The Lingshui 17-2 gas well lies some 150 kilometers south of Hainan Island in the east Lingshui Sag of the Qiongdongnan Basin. It is an ultra-deepwater gas field at an average operational water depth of 1,500 meters.
> 
> *"We've discovered proven reserves of over 100 billion cubic meters with an annual output capacity of 3.5 billion to four billion cubic meters. A couple of days ago, we published a test result which showed high capability. So I think the capability of 3.5 to four billion cubic meters is relatively conservative," said Xie Yuhong, a manager with CNOCC. *
> 
> As part of China's gas fields network in the South China Sea, CNOOC has also recently drilled the country's first high temperature and pressure gas well at sea, the Dongfang 1-1, marking a historic leap on developing a gas well of such kind.
> 
> "The temperature at the median deep of Dongfang 1-1 gas well has reached 180 to 190 degrees Celsius, and its pressure is over 12,000 to 13,000 psi," said Li Zhong, a deputy chief engineer with CNOOC.
> 
> The Dongfang 1-1 gas well is located in the Yinqiong Basin in the northwest of the South China Sea and at a mid-depth of 3,000 meters under the basin. The gas well contains rich natural gas.
> 
> With the successful drilling of a gas well in the South China Sea where many high temperature and pressure gas fields are lying underneath the sea, more gas wells will be developed in the future.




Actually it is not a large finding. China consumes more than 100 bcm of gas in a year, and has a total proven reserve of 3 trillion bcm. This new finding will add less than 3% to it. In comparison Russia has close to 50 tcm of proven reserves, with vast tracts of Siberia and Arctic left unexplored. Even Iran has 35 tcm of Gas. 

bcm = billion cubic meters
tcm = trillion cubic meters


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Actually it is not a large finding. China consumes more than 100 bcm of gas in a year, and has a total proven reserve of 3 trillion bcm. This new finding will add less than 3% to it. In comparison Russia has close to 50 tcm of proven reserves, with vast tracts of Siberia and Arctic left unexplored. Even Iran has 35 tcm of Gas.
> 
> bcm = billion cubic meters
> tcm = trillion cubic meters



The South China Sea is 3,000,000 square kilometers. It is the same size as India.

The gas discovery of 100 bcm is important, because it seems to indicate the South China Sea is full of natural gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> The South China Sea is 3,000,000 square kilometers. It is the same size as India.
> 
> The gas discovery of 100 bcm is important, because it seems to indicate the South China Sea is full of natural gas.



But given the diplomatic impasse, it is years before you can start exploiting that.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But given the diplomatic impasse, it is years before you can start exploiting that.



Come on. The two challengers to China's South China Sea claim are the Philippines and Vietnam. They can hardly put a wooden boat out there.

China will drill wherever and whenever it wants. To assert otherwise is to engage in wishful thinking.

Chinese billion-dollar oil platforms are accompanied by Chinese destroyers (and probably submarines) in the background and fighter aircraft flying patrols overhead. If Vietnam does something foolish, you can expect a massive retaliation by land. The Philippines only have a few donated coastal craft.

There is no serious military challenge to Chinese sovereignty over the South China Sea.

China is busy building five (or six) islands in the South China Sea. These garrisons will only enhance Chinese control of the South China Sea waters and airspace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Actually it is not a large finding. China consumes more than 100 bcm of gas in a year, and has a total proven reserve of 3 trillion bcm. This new finding will add less than 3% to it. In comparison Russia has close to 50 tcm of proven reserves, with vast tracts of Siberia and Arctic left unexplored. Even Iran has 35 tcm of Gas.
> 
> bcm = billion cubic meters
> tcm = trillion cubic meters


LIngshui 17-2 is a single 100 bcm well, and it is significant.
In comparison, the Russian China 400 billion dollar gas deal is 30 bcm per year for 30 years.

Another find in the same area just a month ago,

*Another Mid-to-large Sized Natural Gas Discovery Made on Independent Deepwater Exploration*
(Hong Kong, January 6, 2015) - CNOOC Limited (the “Company”, NYSE: CEO, SEHK: 00883, TSX: CNU) today announced that the Company has successfully made a new mid-to-large sized natural gas discovery Lingshui 25-1 on the independent deepwater exploration.

The Lingshui 25-1 structure is located in the northeast of Ledong Sag in Qiongdongnan Basin of South China Sea, with an average water depth of about 980 meters. The discovery well Lingshui 25-1-1 was drilled and completed at a depth of about 4,000 meters and encountered the oil and gas pay zone with a total thickness of about 73 meters. The well was tested to produce about 35.6 million cubic feet of natural gas and 395 barrels of oil per day.

Lingshui 25-1 is another mid-to-large sized natural gas discovery following Lingshui 17-2 that the Company made on independent deepwater exploration. The new discovery has not only opened up a new exploration chapter in deepwater area of northern South China Sea, but also *further proven the good exploration prospects in deepwater area of Qiongdongnan Basin.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China and Asia said to lead ETFs*
Shanghai Daily, February 10, 2015

China and Asia are expected to lead the growth of exchange-traded fund markets in the next five years as the ETF markets continue to open amid an improving regulatory environment, a report said yesterday.

*Twenty-five new ETFs were launched on the Shanghai and Shenzhen stock exchanges last year, bringing the total number to 107, PricewaterhouseCoopers said in the report.*

Assets under management were 253 billion yuan (US$41 billion) by the end of 2014, up 58 percent from a year earlier, the report said.

"A low fee structure and good liquidity attracted more investors and drove the growth of China's ETF market in 2014," said Alex Wong, PwC China Assets Management Leader. "Looking ahead, more domestic and overseas passive investors will use ETF for asset allocation."

Globally, total assets managed by ETFs are likely to at least double to US$5 trillion or more by 2020, PwC predicted.

Asset flows in the US and Europe will continue to dominate the ETF landscape, but the highest rates of growth will be found in less mature markets, particularly Asia, which currently only account for 7 percent of the global ETF assets, PwC said.

China last month allowed same-day trading of cross-border ETFs and listed open-ended funds. China also started a trial trading of equity options yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Russian-Chinese Yerkovetskaya power plant may begin in late 2015-early 2016 - Interfax*
February 09, 2015 14:58

SELIGER, Tver region. Feb 9 (Interfax) - Inter RAO UES (MOEX: IRAO) and State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) may begin building the 8,000-megawatt Yerkovetskaya State District Power Plant (Yerkovetskaya GRES) in late 2015 or early 2016, Energy Minister Alexander Novak told journalists.

"If the feasibility study's parameters are acceptable, construction could begin at the end of this year or the beginning of next," Novak said.

The Energy Ministry is "taking a closer look" at the issue of tax breaks that have been approved in the Far East for new power plant construction projects. Agreement has also been reached on streamlined certification of Chinese equipment.

Russia expects to receive tax breaks on electricity exports from the new plant to China.

"We are discussing with the Chinese side the issue of zeroing the VAT rate on electricity deliveries to China," Novak said.

The pre-feasibility study for the Yerkovetskaya GRES project has been completed and the full feasibility study is scheduled for completion by the fall of 2015, by September, he said.

*The project will involve construction of the power plant, development of the coal deposit and construction of an ultra-high voltage transmission line.*

*The project will cost an estimated $17 billion.*

*"This is a very large number of new jobs, tax revenue. It will be possible to substantially alter the economic situation in the Far East and Amur region once the first stage is completed by the end of 2019," he said.*

Earlier, on February 6, SGCC chief Shu Yinbiao estimated the overall cost of the project at $15 billion.

"We are discussing a project in the Far East: *the Yerkovetskoye coal deposit. The mine has capacity for 35 million tonnes a year. On board we will build 8 gigawatts of generating capacity," Shu said. In addition 2,000 kilometers of 800-kV grid infrastructure will be built.*

Those figures are only preliminary, he said. The feasibility study for the project will be completed by the end of 2015. Formation of a joint venture that will design, build and operate the project is planned, he said. Other investors might join the venture, Shu said, adding that he could not rule out the possibility of Chinese Shenhua joining the coal project.

Early in 2014, Inter RAO announced plans to build a power plant at the Yerkovetskoye coal field with capacity to generate 5-8 GW, for export to China. Inter RAO planned to bring Chinese partners into the project and held talks with Huaneng, the CEO of the Russian company, Boris Kovalchuk, told Interfax.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's 2014 tourism revenue hits 3.38 tln*

BEIJING, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) -- China's tourism revenue in 2014 grew 14.7 percent to reach 3.38 trillion yuan (551 billion U.S. dollars), a tourism official said on Tuesday.

There were 3.6 billion domestic trips made, up 10.7 percent, according to Du Jiang, deputy director of the National Tourism Administration.

For the first time, last year more than 100 million Chinese tourists went abroad, up 19.5 percent.

Revenues from inbound tourism hit 56.9 billion U.S. dollars, up 10.2 percent.

Du attributed the tourism growth to factors such as the global economic recovery, improved international airline capacity and favorable tourism policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

China willing to share UHV experience with other countries: official
2015-02-11 15:19
XinhuaWeb Editor: Qin Dexing

China is willing to share its experience in developing a long-distance power transmission technology known as ultra-high voltage (UHV) grid with other countries, a Chinese official said Tuesday.

China has "comprehensively mastered the core technologies of UHV transmission with independent intellectual property rights," said Liang Xu Ming, director of executive director office of the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC),

"We would like to share the UHV innovations with all countries ...(to) make contributions to the sustainable development of human society," liang said at the launching ceremony of the English version of a book titled "Ultra-High Voltage AC/DC Grid".

Liang said his company has overcome technical difficulties such as voltage control, external insulation configuration and electromagnetic environment since it decided to build UHV grip in 2004.

UHV, defined as voltage of 1,000 kilovolts or above in alternating current (AC) and 800 kilovolts or above in direct current (DC), is designed to deliver large quantities of power over long distances with less power loss than the most commonly used 500-kilovolt line.

By the end of 2014, the SGCC has built three AC and four DC projects, Liang said, adding that the transmission lines in operation and under construction have reached 15,000 kilometers in length with the transmission or conversion capacity of 150 gigavolt-amperes and have delivered over 280 terawatthours of electricity.

He also revealed that a consortium embracing the SGCC and the Brazilian Electric Power Company won a bid last year to build a 2,000 km-long UHV line transmitting hydropower from the Belo Monte Dam, the world's third largest hydroelectric dam scheduled for completion in 2015, to Brazil's developed regions in the south and southeast.

This is the SGCC's first overseas UHV transmission project and "a further step forward towards a greater impact and application of our UHV technology in the world," the SGCC official said.

Liang also believed the English version of UHV AC/DCower Grid could further promote bilateral cooperation between China and the United States in the energy and electric power sector.

"If the United States wants to build a smarter and stronger power grid that can realize electric transmission between its east and west coasts, only UHV technology can do it," he said.

Patrick Ryan, executive director of the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) Power and Energy Society, hailed China as a leader in the world in the creation and deployment of UHV power transmission.

"UHV AC and DC demonstration projects (in China) have been in safe and stable operation for more than six years and four and a half years respectively," Ryan said in a written statement read at the ceremony.

The new "book gives us all an excellent opportunity to observe, learn and share the vast experiences," said Ryan.

Robert Gee, former assistant secretary of the U.S. Department of Energy, representatives from the book's publisher Elsevier, and industrial representatives were present at the launching ceremony of the book compiled by SGCC President Liu Zhenya.

Between the 1960s and 1990s, Russia, Japan, the U.S. and Italy had carried out tests and studies of UHV transmission technology, but due to political factors like the disintegration of the Soviet Union and reduced demand, their UHV plans and projects all came to a premature end.

China willing to share UHV experience with other countries: official - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese investment into Europe hits record high in 2014*
_11 February 2015_

FDI transactions worth $18bn in past year, $55bn since 2009
Investment doubled in 2014 after 2013 dip
UK, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Germany leading destinations
Food, Energy and Real Estate sectors of choice
Global, 11 February 2015 – Baker & McKenzie research shows Chinese investment into Europe is at record levels. With 153 separate investments worth $18bn last year, Europe has emerged as one of the top destinations for Chinese foreign investment globally.

Using a unique dataset of acquisitions and greenfield investments provided by research firm Rhodium Group, the new report, Reaching New Heights, paints the clearest picture yet of Chinese investment into Europe. The full report will be released in March with Chinese investment bank CICC.

2014 Highlights

Europe is now into the sixth year of consistently high levels of Chinese FDI, with investment averaging $10bn annually over each of the past four years.
Investment levels doubled in 2014 to $18bn - a new record.
Growth in the past year has been driven by investments in new sectors such as real estate, food, and financials, as well as traditional areas of investment like energy and automotive. Household names like Pizza Express in the UK and Peugeot Citroën in France saw major Chinese investment in 2014.
*Destinations: top five countries and sectors in 2014
Country Value*
1. United Kingdom $5.1bn
2. Italy $3.5bn
3. The Netherlands $2.3bn
4. Portugal $2bn
5. Germany $1.6bn
*
Sector Value*
1. Agriculture and Food $4.1bn
2. Energy $3.7bn
3. Real Estate $3bn
4. Automotive $2.2bn
5. Finance and Business Services $1.7bn

"Chinese investment in Europe has become much more diverse in recent years and is now extending into all parts of Europe." said Thomas Gilles, Chairman of the EMEA-China Group at Baker & McKenzie. "What we're seeing is the maturing and normalization of Chinese investment processes in line with the international economy."






In 2013 investment levels dropped as deals in energy and materials declined. However, investment bounced back to record levels in 2014. While crisis opportunities and low valuations still play a part, consistently high levels of investment in an increasing number of sectors and countries where assets no longer look cheap suggests that Chinese FDI in Europe is a structural trend, not just a cyclical phenomenon.

More->*Chinese investment into Europe hits record high in 2014 | News, Publications & Events | Baker & McKenzie*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

Wednesday, February 19, 2014, 08:35
*Maglev trains speeding toward greener future*
By ZHONG NAN in Tangshan, Hebei

China CNR Corp Ltd, one of the country’s biggest train makers, will deliver by year’s end 10 six-coach maglev trains to Beijing’s subway system for what will be the country’s second commercial urban maglev rail route.

Anxious to tackle environmental problems caused by heavy car use, coal-burning industries and the fast pace of urbanization, Beijing is building a maglev urban rail route — the Daitai line, also known as the S1 — that will start at North Beijing’s Haidian district, pass through Shijingshan district and end in Mentougou district in Beijing’s western outskirts. The 11-kilometer line will become operational some time between September and December 2015.

“Many of the opportunities we are being presented with arise from China’s fast wealth accumulation and urbanization. Many cities are upgrading their urban rail systems, including introducing green technologies, extending their subways and building new ones,” said Hou Zhigang, general manager of Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co Ltd, a main subsidiary of CNR in Hebei province.

In comparison with other types of urban rail transportation, maglev trains are quiet and can achieve high speed because they don’t actually ride on rails with wheels but hover centimeters above the track through the use of magnets, avoiding slower speeds caused by friction. Maglev is an abbreviation of magnetic levitation.

The world’s first maglev line was launched in Shanghai in 2002, connecting a metro station to Pudong International Airport. With speeds up to 430 kph, its 30-kilometer route takes less than eight minute to travel.

Unlike the high-speed maglev technology being used in Shanghai or Germany, Beijing’s S1 line will adopt a low-speed maglev version that can run at a top speed of 100 kph, considered fast enough for the city. All the high-end trains will be designed and built at CNR’s Tangshan plant.

Because the train produces zero emissions unlike conventional trains that run on diesel or coal, Hou said the maglev train is ideal and environmentally friendly for large-scale transportation, especially in major cities or tourism hot spots like Beijing. Its manufacturing cost is also 20 percent less than a conventional light-rail train.

For more: Maglev trains speeding toward greener future- Business- China Daily Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Lenovo expands in Africa*
Chiina Daily, February 13, 2015



Lenovo's office in South Africa [China Daily] 



Chinese laptop and tablets manufacturer Lenovo is making great inroads into the African continent, investing in sales channels well in advance to take advantage of the continent's rapidly growing information technology systems.

With expansion starting in South Africa, Lenovo has subsequently grown its footprint in both East and West Africa, becoming an important business and consumer brand across the continent, says Lenovo's general manager for Africa, Graham Braum.

Founded in Shenzhen in 1984, Lenovo's international expansion dates back to 2005 when it acquired the US high tech company, IBM's personal computer business. Today its tablets and personal computers can be seen amongst a wide group of consumers all over Europe, championing both function and design.

Braum says as a company Lenovo's expansion is significantly characterized by geographical expansion.

"From a global perspective, if we go back three years ago, half of the revenue from Lenovo was coming out of China. Nowadays, even though our China revenue continues to grow, we generate two thirds of our business from Europe, Middle East and Africa," he says. Having initially established a sales office in South Africa, and from there expanded to East African markets of Kenya, Tanzania, Ethiopia, Uganda and Rwanda. "We now have a full team in Nairobi, looking after our various segments, from consumer to retail, from small and medium enterprises to education," Braum says.

In West Africa, Lenovo initially invested in a legal office in Nigeria. Expansion then happened across Ghana, Zimbabwe, Mozambique and Botswana.

"Our first strategy is to set up a structure for services, supply chain and distribution channels. Secondly, we have to keep a global-local strategy, hiring the top local talents to run local markets. By empowering our regional teams, we empower our business," he says.

Founded in Beijing in 1984 by entrepreneur Liu Chuanzhi, Lenovo made a significant international move when it acquired IBM's personal computer business in 2005. The company also entered the smartphone market in 2012 and as of 2014 is the largest vendor of smartphones in Mainland China. Lenovo is listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange and is a constituent of the Hang Seng China-Affiliated Corporations Index, often referred to as "Red Chips." One example of Lenovo's local strategy is to put a great emphasis on products that sell well in Africa, which includes the Lenovo Yoga family of products. The series have four different modes: laptop, tablet, tent, or stand.

"We've built into it real design, innovation and functionality, all of which are unique ideas to the Yoga. The product is full high definition, it can stand and talk, and have all specifications required," he says.

As Africa's power supply can be limited in many situations, the Yoga products' long battery life of up to 18 hours has become a key advantage for its popularity on the continent.

Another popular product in Africa is the Lenovo netbook, which look like miniature laptops, with screens rarely exceeding 10 or 12 inches.

Lenovo introduced netbooks around since 2008. They are generally characterized by a distinct dependency on connecting to a network, or the highlighted ability to connect to a network.

Braum says the 10 inch netbook is very popular in Africa, as consumer survey shows they wanted a product between a notebook and a tablet, he says.

Another strategy Lenovo is adopting in Africa is rolling out products alongside different African governments' rolling out of wireless technology, Braum says.

"Wireless communities are already being established in Laos, South Africa, Rwanda and other places. We are seeing all the technology becoming available and affordable in these countries, and more countries are following this trend," says Braum.

As internet becomes available, Lenovo's users will then be able to fully enjoy all the functions of its products.

In addition, Lenovo is focusing on supply chain technology and giving its customers after sales support, he says. "We bring innovation to the supply chain, to make sure we set the standard for what we want to represent, which are, quality, reliability, style and speed."

In the long term, Braum says Lenovo in Africa will focus on continuing to consistently supply personal computer products and allow this market to grow, while moving into new territory such as mobile and enterprise.

He says this is consistent with Lenovo's global strategy of 'protect and attack', which means protecting market share of products already doing well, and entering into new territories.

"We protect markets like China where we have more than 30 percent share, and then we attack markets we are not present in, for example, we can move into the consumer brand space," he says.

In Africa, this means being able to have a full range of consumer products to meet market needs.

Braum, who is originally from Johannesburg, has worked in the IT sector for 18 years. He said that he decided to join Lenovo, because he saw big opportunities for the brand to grow fast. "I think Lenovo is a big company in the world, and what it is doing globally is very innovative," he says.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

I wonder why "40 days" ?  @Yizhi @kyle Chiang
In Vietnam, this long holiday lasts 9 days in total.


----------



## TaiShang

The Spring Festival, or Chinese New Year, is coming with the soundless footsteps. *People across the nation are preparing to celebrate the lunar New Year which starts from Feb. 19 this year.* (Xinhua photo)




(Xinhua photo)




(Xinhua photo)




(Xinhua photo)




(Xinhua photo)




(Xinhua photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bolo

It's Chinese New Year and not lunar new year as that is what Koreans want the world to think so they can claim that Chinese culture derived from them. So it will always be called Chinese New year.
Keep that in mind.



Edison Chen said:


> Your cognitive ability surprises me. People need to travel back home to get everything prepared for the holiday, and China is a big country, the distance is far. 40 days is undestandable.


The world, in this case China does not revolve around Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Just right now, the Chinese becoming the "Migrant Bird" on their ways back to hometown by plane or train ... ... soon i will return to see my parents in another city.

Chinese Spring Festival, it's time back to our HOMES.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

BoQ77 said:


> I wonder why "40 days" ?  @Yizhi @kyle Chiang
> In Vietnam, this long holiday lasts 9 days in total.


40 days because of winter break of schools, the first wave of migration is students.
and in the old days, one had to spent 2 days (or more) on a train from Guangdong to Northeast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

How about your own experience on that ferry?



Gufi said:


> try getting a ferry to Hainan and you would understand crazy



@Yizhi : your explanation makes clear my doubt. Thanks !
You're a good member.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's newly registered firms up 38 pct*
2015-2-14 

The number of newly established firms continued to surge on the back of government efforts to streamline the process for starting a business, according to official data.

About 348,200 new companies were registered in January, up 37.74 percent year on year, statistics from the State Administration for Industry and Commerce showed.

Notably, the number of newly registered firms in the tertiary industry surged 41.61 percent to 280,100, accounting for 80.44 percent of new companies.

By the end of January, the number of all types of registered market entities in China came in at 70.18 million, with registered capital totaling 133.05 trillion yuan.

China lifted restrictions on minimum registered capital, payment deadlines, down payment ratios and cash ratios of registered capital on March 1 of last year, a move aimed at encouraging start-ups and energizing the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

Calculations predict pentagonal graphene | Chemistry World

*"[Chinese Pentagonal Graphene] would also be a natural semiconductor, unlike conventional graphene, which is a highly efficient conductor and has to be chemically modified to turn it into a semiconductor."*






Reference source: Penta-graphene: A new carbon allotrope

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bobsm

Chinese-built railway in Angola open to traffic
2015-02-14 21:30:25| Editor: An

BEIJING, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- A 1,344-kilometer railway built by China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) for Angola was completed and open to traffic on Saturday, the company told Xinhua.

The railway linking coastal city Lobito in the west and Luau bordering Angola is the second longest railway built by a Chinese company for Africa, after the Tanzania-Zambia railway.

The Tanzania-Zambia railway was built in the 1970s.

The railway, built since 2004, will be linked with the Angola-Zambian railway and the Tanzania-Zambia railway in the future, according to the company.

Chinese-built railway in Angola open to traffic - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*China's two biggest Taxi Apps announce merger*
CCTV.com

02-14-2015 14:36 BJT

Big news in China's taxi-hailing market. The country's two largest car-service booking providers, Didi Dache and Kuaidi Dache have announced a merger. 

The combined company will adopt a Co-CEO system, which means their brands and businesses will develop independently. 

KuaiDi is backed by Alibaba Group and Didi is backed by Tencent. The two companies have not revealed the proportion of shareholding and assessed value of the new company. But a successful merger would create a dominant player with more than 95 percent of China’s mobile car-service booking app business, and an expected valuation of 6 billion US dollars. 

A news conference on the merger will be held after the Spring Festival.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

China's Xinjiang Trade With Russia Rises Tremendously Over 2014 / Sputnik International

*China's Xinjiang Trade With Russia Rises Tremendously Over 2014*






21:47 14.02.2015(updated 22:14 14.02.2015)

*Xinjiang-Russian trade has tripled over the last year. Xinjiang officials claim that the region will post fast economic growth numbers in forthcoming months being as it is part of the ambitious Silk Road project.*

Ekaterina Blinova — Although China's Xinjiang region is currently facing a slowdown in foreign trade, the region's statistics indicated that its trade with the Russian Federation has grown tremendously over the last year. According to customs statistics released Saturday, China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region has tripled its trade with Russia amid an overall slowdown in foreign trade, caused by sliding commodity prices, Chinese state-run media outlets report.

So far, Xinjiang's trade with its northern neighbor increased 374 percent in 2014 reaching $2.15 billion, while its total foreign trade rose by only 0.4 percent to $27.67 billion in the same period.

Citing the local customs, Chinese media sources elaborate that the slowdown in overall trade volume was caused by a reduction in imports, dropping by 20.9 percent last year, adding that at the same time exports raised 5.5 percent year on year.

The sharp decline in commodity prices is attributable to the drop in prices of crude oil and iron ore sands, which amounted for 53.8 percent of the region's total import volume in 2014.

Concurrently, Xinjiang-Kazakhstan trade diminished by 17.3 percent and slid to $10.13 billion. It is worth mentioning that Kazakhstan is the largest business partner of the region. Commenting on the released data, Li Bin, the Urumqi Customs District official, claimed that Xinjiang will maximize its trade in 2015 supported by both regional authorities and Beijing as a part of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road projects. The ambitious Silk Road initiative, launched by China's President Xi Jinping in 2013 is aimed at boosting economic ties between Asia, the Middle East and Europe and is expected to facilitate the development of Asian countries and regions along its routes.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan NCKU develops pioneering spin FET transistor technology*

"*An international team headed by Tainan City-based National Cheng Kung University has developed the world’s first functional spin field-effect transistor for information processing.
...
'Compared with Intel’s current-generation 10 nanometer-class chips utilizing complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor technology,' Chen said, 'spin FET is capable of delivering 1,000 times the performance with only one-tenth of power.'

The development, first published online by science journal Nature Nanotechnology Dec. 22*, is expected to help NCKU better tap the highly lucrative US$250 billion global IC industry."
----------

Taiwan Today - NCKU develops pioneering transistor technology





----------

All-electric all-semiconductor spin field-effect transistors | Nature Nanotechnology

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*The change in China’s economy*
15 February 2015
Author: Yiping Huang, Peking University

As 2014 fades in the rear-view mirror, the Chinese economy exhibits two sharply conflicting trends: while economic growth continues to decelerate, the stock market is rising steadily. The capital market boom — which started mid-year and accelerated following the People’s Bank of China’s (PBoC) rate cuts in late November — might be supported by expanding liquidity (monetary policy easing) and sentiment (expectations of reform) but certainly not fundamentals (corporate profitability). One major question in 2015 is when and how will China’s current bull market end.

In retrospect, there were three main economic policy issues that emerged last year: the anti-corruption drive, a lower growth target and comprehensive reform. Combined, these represent an important departure from past policy approaches. Even so, many experts argue that the anti-corruption campaign should have been more systemic, the growth target lower and the reform process faster. Chinese authorities identified 2014 as the first year of new economic reform. It may turn out to be a critical year in the transition of the Chinese economy toward a new growth model.

GDP growth in 2014 ended up a touch under the official target of around 7.5 per cent set at the beginning of the year. But this modest growth deceleration appears to have triggered major difficulties in the corporate world.

During the past three decades, two traditional drivers — exports and investment — underpinned China’s strong economic growth. Now both of these drivers have lost their umph. Manufacturing industries that produce investment goods are suffering from high overcapacity rates that average between 30–40 per cent. At the same time, manufacturing firms that make labour-intensive goods are rapidly losing competitiveness due to rising wages and other costs. The latter problem is popularly summarised as the middle-income trap. Industries need to upgrade in order to stay competitive.

The anti-corruption campaign has also had some negative impacts on economic activity. This was reflected by soft spending in high-end markets. More importantly, many officials at different levels of government have become inactive in implementing reform and fiscal policies. For instance, although the government maintains a proactive fiscal policy, fiscal deposits at the PBoC amount to approximately RMB4 trillion at the end of the year.

Far less noticed are the favourable changes taking place in the economy. Despite the downward pressure on growth, there is no sign of a major unemployment problem occurring. This might be due to demographic change. The working age population is now falling by three million a year. It is probably also attributable to a changing economic structure — tertiary industry, for instance, is now bigger than secondary industry. Even income inequality started to decline from a couple of years ago, as evidenced by the Gini coefficient estimates by the National Bureau of Statistics.

Despite significant difficulties in traditional manufacturing industries, the Chinese economy is becoming highly innovatory. The recently US-listed Alibaba is a case in point. Online shopping in China already accounts for more than 10 per cent of total retail sales and continues to grow at 40 per cent a year. China’s express delivery and internet finance services are now world class. Manufacturers of large machinery equipment, electrical machines, cheap mobile phones and other products are rapidly catching up to global leaders.

Economic conditions in China today resemble those of South Korea, Taiwan and Hong Kong 30 years ago. Those economies also faced immense pressures to upgrade their industries. Difficulties in China’s labour-intensive manufacturing are a consequence of past success, while difficulties in capital goods manufacturing are partly exacerbated by past policies supporting investment. But the crucial fact is that innovation is taking place and new industries and products are emerging. This is an explosive change.

Chinese policymakers have decided to lower the growth target further to around 7 per cent in 2015, while inflation is predicted to fall below 2 per cent. This should provide more room for policy easing, although the authorities will likely maintain the current practice of mini-stimulus. Fiscal spending should accelerate through the year, with important reallocations of overhead expenditure on social welfare spending. The PBoC has already lowered the reserve requirement ratio and the market expects it to further reduce policy rates.

Headline macroeconomic data, such as GDP growth and CPI inflation, will probably look unexciting in 2015. But beneath these numbers there should be an important regime change occurring in China’s growth model. New higher value-added services and manufacturing industries — such as the online economy, logistics, and large and small machinery equipment manufacturing — should play greater roles in the economy. The relative importance of traditional labour-intensive and capital goods manufacturing should continue to decline.

The economy also faces important challenges and risks in 2015. These include how to deflate a property bubble, reduce excess manufacturing capacity and lower the financial leverage ratio. None of these tasks are simple. Success or failure in dealing with them and facilitating structural transformation of the Chinese economy depends critically on economic reforms. Two of the most important policy areas will be reform of state-owned enterprises and restructuring of the financial system.

_Yiping Huang is a professor of economics at the National School of Development, Peking University, and Editor of China Economic Journal._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Thinking Big in Guizhou with Big Data Business -

*Thinking Big in Guizhou with Big Data Business*
*By staff reporter Qin Min
02.13.2015 15:05*

_A province in southwestern China is pushing the big data processing and storage business as a growth driver for the future_







(Beijing) – As a province often derided as a southwestern backwater of China, Guizhou hopes to build a home base for high technology development that relies on rising demand for computerized data storage and processing.

Provincial government officials are encouraging start-ups and sponsoring a competition aimed at getting creative entrepreneurs in the big data field to set up businesses in Guizhou.

The province is one of a handful of off-the-beaten-path regions in China setting its sights on big data storage and data mining and processing by helping businesses tap the global shift to cloud computing. Officials in the northern region of Inner Mongolia, for example, have been working to build a cloud computing data center since 2011, and hope to attract 10 billion yuan worth of investment annually through 2021.

Provincial officials in Guizhou, whose capital Guiyang is more than 2,000 kilometers south of Beijing, think they have a geographic advantage as well as a resource edge over other parts of the country.

"To build big data capacity, a region needs sufficient power resources, (moderate) temperatures and geological stability," said Guizhou Deputy Governor Wang Jiangping. "Guizhou happens to be rich in energy resources, with a mild climate. More importantly, we're not on a seismological fault line."

The most efficient way to develop a modern big data business is to build from scratch in a relatively undeveloped region such as Guizhou, Wang said. A greenfield operation can be less expensive and more efficient to operate than a big data center that's based on upgrading an existing system.

In hopes of making Guizhou a preferred destination for big data operations, in December the provincial government launched a contest with a 20 million yuan prize that could be awarded to top 20 businesses with great ideas for a new big data technology center in Guiyang. Some of the winners could also be chosen for special financing, government incentives and market access, Wang said.

One of the conditions is that any winner must register the new business in Guizhou, said Wang, adding that in fact he "doesn't care" whether or not a big data company opens an office in his province.

According to the Guiyang Daily newspaper, a group of 100 business teams – whittled down from an initial group of 8,600 competing teams – entered the second round of the contest for a final shortlist, though the finals' date is yet to be announced.

In addition, the provincial government is trying to woo private investors and information technology companies by promising to support big data projects by giving them access to valuable government databases. Moreover, authorities are cooperating with several venture capital firms that could offer financial support to big data start-ups in the province by tapping a 20 billion yuan fund.

*Big Applications*

Contest participants with proposals for setting up big data systems in Guizhou include a parking lot management firm and a business that's developed a mobile application to manage a person's health care, both of which look commercially promising, said Chen Bin, the president of Cybernet Investment. Cybernet provided half of the capital for the start-up fund's capital.

The parking initiative is the brainchild of Zhejiang InnoTek Co. Ltd., a firm in the eastern city of Hangzhou that develops urban traffic and parking lot management systems. CEO Liang Jian said he would like to take advantage of the government's offer to share information from its database.

Potential access to venture capital was the attraction for Zhao Yi, general manager of New Reach Technologies Co. Ltd., a Beijing-based developer of computerized health care equipment and health information management systems.

Yinxinggu Capital CEO Chen Xiangmin, whose firm pumped 5 billion yuan into the fund, said he thinks several business ideas are worth nurturing.

There's uncertainty over whether a government-sanctioned program to encourage big data businesses clashes with the private sector. Big data services are already available through private Internet sector heavyweights such as the e-commerce company Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. and search engine Baidu Inc. A variety of companies in the country started working some time ago and are expanding in the big data business arena.

Big data is an increasingly attractive option for companies and governments looking for new ventures in the country, said Wang. Big data businesses can offer growth opportunities at a time when industrial development is becoming increasingly constrained by nationwide demands for environmental protection and eliminating excess capacity in some industrial sectors. This economy is slowing , too, as gross domestic product expanded only 7.4 percent in 2014, the slowest pace in three decades, and a real estate cool-off has cut into local government revenues derived from land sales.

*Public-Private Issues*

Guizhou authorities started looking at options for new moneymaking businesses in 2013, and put big data opportunities at the top of the list. The following June, the province launched a cloud date storage platform similar to one operated by Alibaba.

The platform is linked to a provincial government-owned company dubbed Guizhou in the Cloud. It's in charge of coordinating business links between various government departments and the private sector. Government departments transfer data to the cloud managed by this company from their in-office servers.

Seven provincial government divisions, including the departments of tourism and food safety, moved their databases to the system. Big data systems encompass storage and broadband infrastructure systems, cloud storage technology applications, and value-added services for start-ups and products such as wearable electronic devices.

One marketing specialist familiar with the Guizhou government's big data strategy said provincial officials want to carve out a niche with systems that serve clients in the country.

The first commercial enterprise born of this arrangement – Guizhou Food Safety and Nutrition Information Technology – started in April 2014 with registered capital of 10 million yuan. Its deputy general manager, Tao Guangcan, said the company provides a cloud platform to government agencies that oversee food safety. Other clients include companies that supply food, as well as those that provide food-industry marketing and certification services.

With government help, Tao said, the company has so far raised 23 million yuan toward a total start-up investment target of 100 million yuan. Long-range plans call for a stock market listing in 2017.

It's unclear whether Guizhou Food Safety will operate as a public or as a private business, according to a senior engineer at the China Academy of Telecommunication Research who preferred not to give his name.

One issue linked to this public-private question is whether commercial companies tied to the Guizhou system would have access to government databases, and if so whether that access would create legal problems. Some analysts say the practice of giving select companies access to key government data could violate anti-trust laws.

Wang acknowledged that the provincial government has statistics and personal information that no private company could obtain on its own. To protect sensitive information, Wang said regulators could introduce a data-ranking and protection mechanism. Still, government officials would have to decide just how far to open their databases.

(Rewritten by Li Rongde)
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yizhi

*Travel rush reaches peak across China before Spring Festival *
English.news.cn | 2015-02-16




Passengers queue to get on coaches at Langdong Long-distance Bus Station in Nanning, capital of southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 16, 2015. A travel rush came to its peak as passengers were hurry for home reunion during the Spring Festival or Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 19 this year. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)






(150216) -- SHANGHAI, Feb. 16, 2015 (Xinhua) -- A staff member directs passengers to enter the Shanghai Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, Feb. 16, 2015. 






Passengers queue to get on coaches at Langdong Long-distance Bus Station in Nanning, capital of southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 16, 2015. 






Passengers queue to get on coaches at Langdong Long-distance Bus Station in Nanning, capital of southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 16, 2015. 






(150216) -- SHANGHAI, Feb. 16, 2015 (Xinhua) -- Passengers queue to enter the Shanghai Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, Feb. 16, 2015.






Passengers wait to have their tickets checked at the Chongqing Railway Station in Chongqing Municipality, southwest China, Feb. 16, 2015. The Chongqing Railway Station handled 245,000 trips on Monday, three days ahead of the Spring Festival. Taking place annually ahead of the Spring Festival holiday, the travel spree, known as "Chunyun" in Chinese, is considered the world's largest human migration, with hundreds of millions of Chinese people traveling home to reunite with family. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamVietnamese

The Lunar New Year is a hard time if you are not at your home, aren't you?


----------



## Place Of Space

IamVietnamese said:


> The Lunar New Year is a hard time if you are not at your home, aren't you?



Definitely, you will miss hardly your papa mama brothers sisters if you are not at home, they also are the same way. Every family member will chat with you online or phone one by one, but it still a regret we can't seat together. 7 years ago, because of heavy snow, I once experienced that terrible feelings.


----------



## cirr

*China January FDI grows at strongest pace in four years*

BEIJING Sun Feb 15, 2015 11:15pm EST

(Reuters) - Foreign direct investment (FDI) in China grew at its strongest pace in nearly four years in January, surging 29.4 percent from a year earlier to $13.9 billion as investors largely shunned the troubled manufacturing sector and focused on the more resilient services industry.

But analysts cautioned about reading too much into economic indicators for January alone, given the strong seasonal distortions caused by the timing of the Lunar New Year holidays, which began on Jan. 31 last year but start on Feb. 19 this year.

January FDI rose 4.5 percent from December, the Commerce Ministry said on Monday. In terms of value, January FDI was the highest since June 2014.

Earlier data showed FDI in China rose just 1.7 percent in 2014, the slackest pace since 2012. The weak performance underscored a cooling economy which is spurring more Chinese firms to plow money into assets overseas in a trend that is soon set to overtake inbound investment.

Foreign direct investment is an important gauge of the health of the world economy and is also a good indicator of where capital is flowing within the country.

Shen Danyang, the ministry's spokesman, told reporters that China's foreign direct investment will be stable for 2015, but it was too early to predict whether China will continue to be the world leader in attracting FDI this year.

China overtook the United States to become the top destination for FDI in 2014, largely due to falling inflows caused by a deal between U.S. firm Verizon Communications Inc (VZ.N) and its British partner Vodafone (VOD.L), according to the United Nations economic think-tank UNCTAD.

"We are fully confident that China's FDI will be among the highest in the world (this year)," Shen said.

But he conceded that China's foreign trade still faces many uncertainties as the global economic recovery remains fragile.

He added that while the world's second-largest economy should pay attention to deflationary risks, China has not sunk into a deflationary cycle.

In January, the top 10 investors, led by Hong Kong, South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan and Japan, made up for 96.5 percent of China's FDI, the ministry said.

In line with China's manufacturing slowdown, the data showed investors were flocking to the services industry, which has remained relatively buoyant.

Foreign direct investment in the services sector hit $9.2 billion in January, up 45.1 percent from a year earlier and accounting for 66 percent of total FDI.

China's outbound direct investment (ODI) hit $10.2 billion in January, up 40.6 percent from a year earlier, the ministry said.

Last year, China drew a record $119.6 billion worth of FDI, while ODI surged 14.1 percent to a new high of $102.9 billion.

The government has been encouraging Chinese firms to invest abroad to help them become more competitive internationally, utilize their surplus capacity, and help slow down the rapid build-up of foreign exchange reserves.

(Reporting by Jenny Su and Kevin Yao; Editing by Kim Coghill)

China January FDI grows at strongest pace in four years| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

So much for FDI leaving China 

China continues to be the leader of the global economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*More Chinese cultural centers along Silk Road by 2020*



0 Comment(s)






_Middle school students visit the China Culture Center in Cairo to gain knowledge of Chinese traditional medicine. [Photo provided To China Daily]_

*In Sri Lanka and Nepal, which are included in China's "Belt and Road" initiative, China has already built two culture centers that will open soon, Yu Jian, director for the Division of Western Asia and Northern Africa Affairs at the Ministry of Culture, said at the Feb 14 event. *

Under the "Belt and Road" initiative, more highways, railways and air routes will be established, and Chinese regions will further integrate resources, policies and markets to connect with the outside world, according to Xinhua News Agency.

The nations that share good relations and have close cultural exchanges with China will be among the top places where the centers will come up, according to Yu.

Last Wednesday, Yan Dongsheng, deputy director of the Ministry of Culture's finance division, said that for setting up cultural centers overseas, China had invested about 1.33 billion yuan ($214 million) by the end of 2014. This year, the budget for developing and running the institutes abroad is 360 million yuan, up 181 percent compared to last year.

China set up its first culture centers in Mauritius and the Republic of Benin in 1988. From 2002, it opened more, in Cairo, Paris, Malta, Berlin and Tokyo.

They are "windows" to showcase Chinese culture, Yan said.

Yu said that Chinese high-tech companies will also join the campaign to promote China's technological innovations in the overseas markets.

In Cairo, the center that was built in 2002 has been a good platform for locals to know China and learn about Chinese art, music, dance, cuisines and languages, says Chen Dongyun, director of the Cairo center.

Standing next to the pyramids, the five-story Cairo center has trained more than 8,000 Egyptians in Chinese languages and martial arts. In addition, it offers regular classes on Chinese cooking and kite-making.

Chinese movie weeks and exhibitions of traditional arts such as calligraphy are also available.

Chen, the director, says that the number of the center's followers on Facebook reached 10,000 in less than a year. More than 11,000 attended a Happy Spring Festival activity held by the center at a Cairo park, double the number of visitors to the same event last year.

Unlike the Confucius Institutes that mainly focus on teaching Chinese language, China's culture centers lean more toward promoting culture and showing the lives of ordinary Chinese, says Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*For many of China's biotech brains-in-exile, it's time to come home*
February 13, 2015

In biotech parks across the Yangtze River Delta, dozens of start-ups are working to develop drugs to treat China's biggest emerging diseases - from diabetes and Hepatitis B to respiratory illnesses and cancer.

It's early days, but firms like Hua Medicine and Innovent Biologics embody China's hopes for competitive biomedical innovation. And their Chinese-born, Western-educated founders represent the long-awaited return of the nation's brightest life scientists.

From school in the late 1970s and 1980s, when only elite students gained entry into China's few biochemistry and molecular biology programs, they left China, graduated and worked their way up to senior positions in the world's top pharmaceutical companies.

*It took the jobs squeeze of the 2008 global financial crisis and fresh government incentives - from state-of-the-art research labs to grants, loans and government venture capital - to prise them from international careers to launch their own start-ups in China.

"If returnees want to do innovation, in academia there is traditional resistance and old practices," said Huiyao Wang at the Center for China & Globalization. "It's the private sector that really attracts people to start new ventures."*

China has committed more than $300 billion to science and technology, with biotech one of seven pillar industries in the latest Five-Year Plan. Biomedical research investment jumped more than four-fold in 2007-12, though it is still dwarfed by spending in the United States and Europe, according to a 2014 study in the New England Journal of Medicine.

Returnee firms have listed in New York and London, work closely with 'Big Pharma' and attract investment from US venture capital and multinationals.

*"China is coming up, especially with returnees coming back. The innovation will come with the people," said Jimmy Zhang, a vice-president at Johnson & Johnson Innovation, which opened a regional center in Shanghai last autumn.*

*China calling*

"I sometimes ask myself, 'why did I return to China?' I had a very comfortable life in the US and my family's still there," said Michael Yu, Innovent's founder and CEO. *"But for lots of Chinese men, there's always something in the heart ... a desire to go back and do something. Biotech has only just started in China so you can have significant impact for a whole industry, for a country."*

After completing postdoctoral training at the University of California, San Francisco, Yu spent a decade at US biotech firms before going home in 2006 to co-found Kanghong Biotech, which developed the first homegrown innovative monoclonal antibody to be approved by China's regulators. He later launched Innovent with funding from Chinese and US-based investors, including bioBAY, a government-funded biosciences park in Suzhou. BioBAY spent $140 million on Innovent's 1 million square foot (92,903 square metre) laboratory and production facility.

Another returnee, Li Chen, was chief scientific officer at Roche's China R&D center when, in 2009, he was invited to dinner by US-based ARCH Venture Partners, which encouraged him to go out on his own. "It wasn't something I was expecting," Chen said. He launched Hua Medicine in 2011 with $50 million from US and Chinese investors. Last month, it closed another $25 million in series-B financing.

The returnee start-ups are leveraging shifts in the global R&D landscape. The financial crisis, expiry of blockbuster drug patents, and mega-mergers have forced major drugs firms to reprioritize, giving newcomers a chance to develop promising compounds already in the pipeline.

Hua is about to launch Phase 2 trials for a novel Type 2 diabetes drug in-licensed from Roche. Zai Laboratory, another returnee firm, has an in-licensing deal with Sanofi to develop two compounds to potentially treat chronic respiratory diseases.

By focusing on diseases that are on the rise in China, these firms can recruit from a vast patient population, speeding up the time it takes to conduct clinical studies.

*However, China's regulatory environment, especially for drug approval, "has been quite inefficient and often inadequate," says Jonathan Wang at OrbiMed, a global healthcare-dedicated investment firm. Getting approval for human trials can take over a year, compared to just weeks in the United States.*

"Everything else being equal, you'd go where the approval process is easier," said Wang.

*Empty nests and angel money*

For some, coming home is as much a personal as professional issue. Many are 'empty nesters' whose own children are now at college, or they have ageing parents.

*"In the US, people have family and friends who can support them with 'angel money.' As first-generation immigrants, we don't have that kind of access there," said Zhang at J&J Innovation.

For the returnees, it's just the beginning.*

"We've planted the seed for a fast-growing, innovation driven environment in China," said Steve Yang, chief operating officer at WuXi AppTec. "The impact of this group will be better measured in another 10-20 years."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

TaiShang said:


> *However, China's regulatory environment, especially for drug approval, "has been quite inefficient and often inadequate," says Jonathan Wang at OrbiMed, a global healthcare-dedicated investment firm. Getting approval for human trials can take over a year, compared to just weeks in the United States.*



Lets NOT turn our people into lab rats for testing pharmaceuticals. Would YOU want your loved ones to be test subjects of a medical experiment? Fk no! "just weeks" to get approval for testing *unknown medical procedures and drugs that are potentially fatal* on humans??? And that's a *good thing*???


----------



## haidian

30 January 2015
China has overtaken the US as the top destination for foreign direct investment (FDI), for the first time since 2003.

Last year, foreign firms invested $128bn (£84,8bn) in China, and $86bn in the US, according to the United Nations Conference of Trade and Development.

The growth in China's foreign investment benefitted the services sector as manufacturing slowed.

Globally, foreign investment fell by 8% to a total of $1.26tn last year.

That was the second lowest level since the start of the financial crisis, partly due to the "fragility" of the global economy last year amid geopolitical risks.

BBC News - China overtakes US for foreign direct investment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> So much for FDI leaving China
> 
> China continues to be the leader of the global economy.



LOL. 






Foreign direct investment (FDI), a gauge to show the flow of capital, grew at the fastest rate for nearly four years despite slower economic growth in China, official data showed on Monday. 

The FDI in January soared by 29.4 percent from a year earlier to $13.92 billion, with most of it going to the services and high-end manufacturing sectors, the Ministry of Commerce (MOFCOM) said.

FDI in the services sector was $9.18 billion, up 45.1 percent year-on-year and accounting for 66 percent of the total FDI, the ministry said, adding that 28.4 percent of FDI went to high-end manufacturing. 

The top 10 investors, who accounted for 96.5 percent of the January figures, were led by Hong Kong, South Korea and Singapore.

"The share of investment shows us that the FDI has shifted from manufacturing to services, which shows the latter has huge potential, especially since China is losing its competitive edge on labor-intensive manufacturing due to the rising costs of labor, land and environmental costs," JP Morgan Chief China Economist Zhu Haibin said Monday in a note sent to the Global Times.

More free trade zones, which are set to allow yuan convertibility and fewer restrictions on FDI in China, may have helped with the FDI increase, Lu Zhengwei, a Shanghai-based chief economist at Industrial Bank Co, told the Global Times on Monday, citing the fact that last year, the free trade zones were extended to Guangdong and Fujian provinces and Tianjin after the approval of Shanghai in 2013.

"We predict China's FDI will be stable in 2015," Shen Danyang, spokesperson of the ministry, said at the Monday press conference, adding that the government will lower the entry level, increase the transparency of the investment environment and further open the market to attract overseas investment. A report released by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development in late January said that China replaced the US as the top destination for FDI last year, with a figure of $119.6 billion, a growth of 1.7 percent from one year earlier. 

However, Shen said the overtaking of the US was to some extent contingent, as the falling inflows in the US were mainly caused by a deal between US-based Verizon Communications Inc and its British partner Vodafone.

Earlier ministry data showed that the FDI in December grew by 10.3 percent year-on-year, but the growth of FDI in 2014 was 1.7 percent, the slowest pace since 2012.

Shen said China's foreign trade still faces uncertainties as the global economic recovery remains fragile, and growth in China is on a downward trend. 

"The pressure in China mainly lies in the housing market and domestic consumption, which are not going through a big investment fever," Bai Ming, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, told the Global Times on Monday. 

"But we do have confidence of seeing positive growth in FDI this year, and hope the figure could stay in line with the growth of China's GDP," Bai added.

The latest data from the General Administration of Customs showed that exports fell 3.2 percent in January year-on-year, compared to growth of 9.7 percent in the previous month, while imports dropped by 19.7 percent, the lowest since June 2009, resulting in a trade surplus of $60.03 billion. 

The trade surplus is brought by the global economy structure, and the data in January could not prove that the trade surplus in 2015 will increase sharply, Shen from MOFCOM said. "We are confident to expect a growth in foreign trade for the whole year."

In November, the State Council released a file advocating market-oriented import policies in stronger language than before, including measures such as encouraging the import of advanced technologies and equipment, and stabilizing the import of resources.

Nonetheless, China's outbound direct investment (ODI) reached $10.17 billion in January, up 40.6 percent from a year earlier, the ministry said. China reached a record $102.9 billion of ODI last year. 

Shen also said there are concerns of deflationary risks in China, but the world's second largest economy is not facing that danger now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

China’s Minsheng to invest $1.5b in new London financial district project - Global Times

China Minsheng Investment Co Ltd (CMI), the country's largest private investment fund, said on Saturday it would invest 1 billion pounds ($1.5 billion) in a Chinese-led project to develop a new financial district in London.

The project is one of the largest Chinese investments in the UK in recent years and one of the most significant for Minsheng, which launched in August 2014 with registered capital of 50 billion yuan.

The private equity firm said it would become the majority investor in the project, which was unveiled in 2013 by Chinese developer Advanced Business Park (ABP) and Mayor Boris Johnson and touted as potentially London's third financial center after the City and Canary Wharf.

ABP, headed by little-known Beijing businessman Xu Weiping, wants to develop a 14-hectare sliver of land at the historic Royal Albert Dock in east London into 400,000 square meters of offices and shops.

Headed by Dong Wenbiao, the former chairman of State-owned Minsheng Bank Corp, Minsheng Investment claims no formal relationship with the bank or the Chinese government despite the name.

In January, the fund's international advisory committee, a panel that includes former European prime ministers, Asian tycoons and a Nobel laureate, assembled at Diaoyutai State Guesthouse in Beijing for the first time to discuss the fund's globalization strategy.

The fund has said it would invest broadly in areas ranging from sustainable energy to real estate to business jet services.

The Chinese developers and London officials have envisioned attracting growing Asian companies to establish their European headquarters at their business park, which is close to the London City Airport.

"After the project is completed, it will be the international platform and foundation for Chinese companies and capital to enter the European market," Minsheng president Li Huaizhen told reporters in Shanghai on Saturday, hours after striking a deal with the UK finance ministry.

As China's economy cools, its businesses are plowing money into projects overseas at such a pace that China's outbound investment will soon overtake inbound investment flows, according to experts. 

China's outbound direct investment surged 14.1 percent to a new high of $102.9 billion last year, according to China'sMinistry of Commerce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian

*China plans to revive ancient Silk Road trade route stretching from Western Europe to Southeast Asia*

*



*


----------



## cirr

*2/15/2015
*
*China Sovereign Fund Buys $1.2B Tokyo Building From Mori*

Relations between Beijing and Tokyo may have been tense in recent years, but that didn’t stop a Chinese sovereign fund from teaming up with LaSalle Investment Management of the US to buy a Tokyo mixed-use complex for ¥140 billion ($1.2 billion).

The participation in the real estate deal by China Investment Corporation, one of the funds responsible for managing the country’s estimated $4 trillion in foreign reserves, comes after Chinese buyers have rapidly increased their spending on Japanese property, particularly in the nation’s capital.

Tokyo has regained favor among investors regionally as the country’s currency slides at the same time that pessimism grows regarding the prospects for near term growth in many mainland real estate markets.






Inside Tokyo’s Meguro Gajoen complex. (Image courtesy of Tatsuhiko Miyagawa via Flickr.com)

China’s sovereign funds have made a number of big ticket purchases ofinternational real estate in recent years, as the country begins looking for higher returns on its foreign exchange reserves and seeks to diversify away from its traditional reliance on US Treasury bonds.
*
Buying Mori’s Mixed-Use Complex*

According to a report in Reuters, CIC provided most of the capital for the purchase of the mixed-use Meguro Gajoen complex, which includes two office towers, retail space and a hotel. The sale, which was revealed last week is reported to have occurred in January.

Mori bought the complex from US private equity firm Lone Star just last August for ¥130 billion ($1.09 billion), thus picking up more than $100 million in return for looking after the property for just a few months.

More at：China Sovereign Fund Buys $1.2B Tokyo Building From Mori - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China’s Pearl River Delta overtakes Tokyo as world’s largest megacity | Cities | The Guardian

*China’s Pearl River Delta overtakes Tokyo as world’s largest megacity*
Nick Mead
Wednesday 28 January 2015 17.00 AEST 
Last modified on Wednesday 28 January 2015 20.45 AEST

Several hundred million more people are expected to move to cities in East Asia over the next 20 years as economies shift from agriculture to manufacturing and services, according to a World Bank report





*Urbanisation in the Pearl River Delta* - grey represents areas which were urban in 2000; red shows new urban areas in 2010. Illustration: University of Wisconsin-Madison/World Bank 

China’s Pearl River Delta has overtaken Tokyo to become the world’s largest urban area in both size and population, according to a report from the World Bank. The megacity – which covers a significant part of China’s manufacturing heartland and includes the cities of Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Foshan and Dongguan – is now home to more people than the countries of Canada, Argentina or Australia.

Urbanisation which took place over a period of several decades in Europe and North America is happening in just a few years in East Asia, which already contains eight megacities (with populations above 10 million) and 123 cities with between one and 10 million people.

With almost two-thirds of the region’s population (64%) still non-urban at present, several hundred million are expected to move to cities over the next 20 years as economies shift from agriculture to manufacturing and services, according to East Asia’s Changing Urban Landscape: Measuring a Decade of Spatial Growth.

The report analysed built-up areas in the region in 2000 and 2010 using satellite imagery and geospatial mapping, an attempt to address the lack of internationally comparable data given that each country defines urban areas and populations differently. The Pearl River Delta grew from 4,500 square kilometres in 2000 to nearly 7,000 sq km in 2010, the analysis found. Treating the Pearl River Delta as a single urban area, it is now bigger than Tokyo in terms of geographical size and population.

In the region as a whole, the report highlighted 50 urban areas with growth rates that would double their populations in the two decades to 2020; despite the visibility of megacities, there was more urban land, population and growth in small and medium-sized cities.

Much of the growth of the region’s urban population was driven by China, which had 477 million urban inhabitants in 2010 – partly due to the size of the country and its rapidly developing economy – but also due to Beijing’s focus on urbanisation as a key policy, with the government building cities and moving people into them.

East Asia’s rapid growth often leads to the merging of multiple cities into single urban areas, with spillovers from original boundaries into neighbouring administrations. The urban area of Jakarta in Indonesia, for example, is home to more than 23 million people over an area of 1,600 sq km – and encompassing 12 different administrative areas – fragmenting government management and revenue sources. About 350 urban areas in East Asia spill over local administrative boundaries, the report found, and in 135 of these urban areas, no single jurisdiction covers even half the total urban area.

The report warned that although the growth of urban areas provides opportunities for the poorest citizens, unplanned urban expansion can also exacerbate inequality: large cities without affordable housing and efficient public transport can push the poor to live far from work, schools and markets, forcing them to choose between long and expensive commutes, and slum areas which are closer to the centre but lack land rights and services.

“While this transformation is going on, there is still an opportunity to set the course of urbanisation on a more sustainable and equitable path,” warned the report’s authors. “Within a few decades, this window of opportunity will close, and future generations will be left to deal with the consequences of how we urbanise today.”
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haidian

*China Can Become the World’s Most Entrepreneurial Economy*
ANDREW ATHERTON 
FEBRUARY 18, 2015

After decades of the fastest economic growth in the world, China’s economy has started to slow down. This is perhaps inevitable, given an average annual growth rate of around 10% was sustained for almost 30 years following the economic reforms introduced by Deng Xiaoping in the late 1970s.

But one area where China continues to develop is in the number of private enterprises being started. China simplified the process for registering businesses in February 2014, and since then there has been a huge leap in the number of new registrations. According to the State Administration for Industry and Commerce, there were nearly 3.7 million new registrations in 2014, an increase of 46% on 2013.

These private businesses have driven China’s economic growth in recent decades, and their future prospects play an important role in the country’s continued transition to becomingthe world’s largest economy.

China Can Become the World’s Most Entrepreneurial Economy - Fair Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*RPT-China's $40 bln Silk Road fund starts work along PE lines - PBOC's Zhou*

(Reuters) - China's $40 billion Silk Road infrastructure fund has started work along the lines of a long-term private equity (PE) venture to boost businesses in countries and regions along the road, China's central bank governor was quoted saying on Monday.

"The fund has already started operations, with registration on Dec. 29 and the first board meeting on Jan. 6," Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China, told the semi-official China Business News.

China has dangled financial and trade incentives, mostly to Central Asia but also to countries in South Asia, backing efforts to resurrect the old Silk Road trading route that once carried treasures between China and the Mediterranean.

Zhou said that the fund is not a state-owned sovereign fund, but was similar to a PE fund, although it planned longer-term investment than other PE funds.

"As for how it will be similar to global funds, it is somewhat like the World Bank's IFC (International Finance Corp), the African Development Bank's mutual development fund and the China Africa Development Fund," Zhou said.

"What is different is that those funds are financed by a handful of investors instead of raising funds from the public."

China has said that the Silk Road Fund will be "open" and welcome investors from Asia and beyond, focusing on China's Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiative, which aim to build roads, railways, ports and airports across Central Asia and South Asia.

Zhou said that China would not aim to develop the fund into a multi-party development organisation, although it would consider setting up subsidiaries and branches in various industries and regions.

He added that the fund would be mainly denominated in foreign currencies, instead of Chinese yuan, and rejected the speculation that the fund is the Chinese-style Marshall Plan.

In its essence, the Silk Road fund is not similar to the Marshall Plan," Zhou said, referring to the U.S. programme to help reconstruct Europe after the World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yahoocom1984

*Zhejiang province*'s electricity consumption is around _*380,000 Gwh*,

while *United kingdom* is around *356,800 Gwh

Zhejiang's population is about 54 million, United Kingdom's population is about 64 million

GDP:

Zhejiang about: 650 billion USD (2014)

UK is about 2.4 trillion USD (2014)

still a long way to go for Zhejiang's ecnomy

recent goal, Surpass South Korea in terms of GDP in 5 years
*_
*To reach Japan's GDP per capita level may take 10 years for Zhejiang*


_*

*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

No doubt, next 10 years China will get another great change !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yahoocom1984

cnleio said:


> No doubt, next 10 years China will get another great change !



I predict 10 years later, the whole China will reach Taiwan 's level in terms of average income, GDP per capita


but for these Eastern coastal provinces, they surely can reach Japan's level

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edison Chen

yahoocom1984 said:


> I predict 10 years later, the whole China will reach Taiwan 's level in terms of average income, GDP per capita
> 
> 
> but for these Eastern coastal provinces, they surely can reach Japan's level



I agree. Japan‘s nominal GDP growth rate is 1.7%, the real GDP growth rate is 0.0% in 2014.

国民経済計算（GDP統計） - 内閣府

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Amazing!

*Tourism revenues of E China's Zhejiang total 630 bln RMB in 2014*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-2-8 15:49:51
Share on twitterShare on facebookShare on sinaweiboShare on linkedinMore Sharing Services0






Tourists enjoy themselves at the Wushidu agricultural ecological park in the Kecheng District of Quzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, April 8, 2014. Zhejiang received 488 million tourists in 2014, according to the Zhejiang Provincial Tourism Bureau. The tourism revenues in 2014 totalled 630.06 billion yuan ($100.81 billion), up 13.81 percent year on year. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*The rise of China’s entrepreneurial spirit*
Della Bradshaw






In the cold basement of an office block in northwest Beijing, a group of would-be entrepreneurs huddle around a computer screen, poring over their latest prototype. A few miles away, in a well-heated and distinctly more luxurious underground lecture room, a group of 30 managers and entrepreneurs also debate ideas for new products and ventures.

Both groups are testament to the growing appetite for start-ups in China. Just as business schools in the US and Europe have reported a surge in student interest in running their own companies, business schools operating in China are also reporting a thirst for all things entrepreneurial.

“Start-ups are the new sexy thing,” says Yi Wang, co-founder and chief executive of Liu Li Shuo, which developed an English language app for Chinese smartphone users, the only education app selected by Apple in the 2013 App of the year award in China.

“Definitely you’re seeing an increasing trend in entrepreneurship in China. Top-tier venture capital firms are looking for young entrepreneurs — there’s a whole ecosystem coming up,” Mr Wang enthuses. “In recent years companies that have been making the biggest impact on people’s lives have been internet companies and behind them encouraging stories about ordinary people making it big.”

Mr Wang is one of the participants on the 10-week Stanford Ignite programme, which the Silicon Valley business school ran in Beijing for the first time in October and November. There, in the Stanford building in the heart of the Peking University campus, a select group of 30 entrepreneurs and intrapreneurs devise business plans that may one day prove to be highly successful companies.

Mr Wang’s own history is typical of many of China’s new breed of entrepreneurs, he says. He went to the US to study for his PhD, worked for Google for two years and then returned to Shanghai to work for an internet marketing company. His two co-founders report a similar history. As more and more Chinese students study overseas, behaviour at home is changing rapidly, with young people eschewing the traditional large corporation he says.

The sentiment is echoed in the spartan basement that is Tsinghua University’s x-lab, where angel investors rub shoulders with students and alumni from across the university, arguably China’s most prestigious. Between them they are developing everything from the latest electrically powered scooter to moderately priced 3D printers and wearable health monitors.

Since the x-lab launched 18 months ago, some 400 start-ups have used the facilities, says Pearl Mao, executive director. Close to 300 of them continue to flourish and more than 30 of them already have substantial funding.

What is more, every Thursday the x-lab’s team holds project meetings and each week 10 new ventures pitch to become part of x-lab. Those that succeed can use the facilities free of charge

Michael Ma, who graduated from Tsinghua SEM in 2006 with an Executive MBA, fits the bill. He believes there is much to be done in creating English language teaching technology. “China is the biggest market for foreign language learning in the world,” he points out.

His company, Beijing Peapad Education and Technology, targets parents of young children with its small, green, talking pea character, which is controlled through a parent’s smartphone and uses songs and games to teach English.

“There was no such product in the market. We think it is important for Chinese kids to learn English,” he says. “Also we believe there is a lot of money to be made in the industry.”

Mr Ma has ambitions for the Peapad to be on the market in the first half of 2015, and will offer the Peapad hardware for free, with parents buying software, services and access to the community.

“Our ambition is a bit more than language learning,” he says. “There is no smart device [like this] in the market for kids. We believe in the next 10 years this will be a real trend.

“Currently early childhood education is offline all over China, but we believe over the next few years it will all go online. Hardware is a channel and we are providing the channel.”

In developing his product Mr Ma has taken advantage of other start-up ventures in the x-lab — a computer graphics company helped design the website and Peapad games and a 3D printing firm helped develop a scale model. The x-lab offers legal advice on patents and access to Tsinghua’s industrial design centre as well as advice from angel investors and venture capitalists.

It has also performed a more specific educational role, acting as the intersection between Tsinghua’s academic departments, says Ms Mao. So far between 10 and 20 per cent of all Tsinghua students are involved in some way.

Stanford Ignite faculty director Yossi Feinberg says that while New York is the home of media start-ups and Silicon Valley of biomedical and technology companies, there is demand across the board in China. “China is everything. There is a lot of low-hanging fruit.”

The growing middle class in China means high demand, but this can in turn create issues, says Prof Feinberg. “The biggest problem to any venture in China to me is the [low] barriers to entry. The only barrier is, can you create something big enough so others can’t enter the market.”

Now the entrepreneurial genie is out of the bottle, Mr Wang says it is unlikely the process can be reversed. His company resembles a US internet start-up, with free meals and company-funded holidays. Why would people who have operated in this environment all their working lives want to work for a state-owned enterprise, he asks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

*Grabbing "red envelopes" online a new trend*
Grabbing "red envelopes" online a new trend - Xinhua | English.news.cn

BEIJING, Feb. 20 (Xinhuanet) -- Chinese people used to be focused on eating dumplings and watching the CCTV Spring Festival Gala on Lunar New Year's eve. But a new trend occupied their time Wednesday evening.



Hundreds of millions of people were busy shaking their cell phones, trying to grab as many digital red envelopes as they could. Red envelopes, or hongbao, filled with cash are usually given during holidays like Lunar New Year. The internet giants Tencent and Alibaba got in on the tradition this year giving cell phone users a way to send digital hongbao.



*The companies also offered opportunities for users to grab the envelopes by shaking their phones. On New Year's eve, there were 1.7 billion hongbao exchanges through Tencent's WeChat and Alibaba's Alipay.*



*And the virtual red-envelopes were even part of the Gala show. Once the game was announced during the live broadcast, TV viewers got busy shaking their phones. During the five-hour show, WeChat users shook their phones 11 billion times. At one point 13.5 million people were shaking their cell phones.*



*Alipay data shows that 4 billion yuan, about 640 million US dollars, was exchanged Wednesday. Due to the popularity of digital hongbao exchanged, many Chinese now joke that Alipay and Tencent workers have never had New Year's eve off.*

(Source: CNTV.cn)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
yeah, this is fun.
we spent a whole night grabbing digital hongbao on cell phone....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Investment Important to Greece: PM
*
2015-02-20 09:14:10 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xie Cheng





Greece's Tsipras administration led by anti-austerity Syriza Party halted privatization projects launched by previous Greek governments on January 26, 2015. [Photo: ifeng.com]


Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras says his administration welcomes Chinese investment into the country.

*"We place special emphasis on the existing Chinese investments in Greece, including the important activities of COSCO at the port of Piraeus. We pay special attention to Chinese investments which we want to support and strengthen as a common interest and benefit for both our peoples."*

Tipras has made the comments during visiting the Chinese naval fleet at the local port of Piraeus.

The Tsipras administration has halted privatization projects launched by previous Greek governments.

This includes a previous plan to privatize two-thirds of the Piraeus port, where Chinese group COSCO maintains a strong presence.

It's been suggested the move could make COSCO's investments into the port more difficult.

However, an official with COSCO in Greece says its operation of a pair of container terminals at Piraeus are not affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Greece supports Chinese investment at Piraeus Port*
Xinhua, February 20, 2015

Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras on Thursday praised bilateral cooperation between his country and China and sent best wishes to Chinese people for the Chinese Lunar New Year.

"We will seek new ways of cooperation between the Greek state and the Chinese side," Tsipras said in a speech delivered at a reception hosted by the 18th escort fleet of the Chinese navy at Piraeus port.

Tsipras said his government will support China's shipping conglomerate COSCO's investment at Piraeus port, as well as Chinese investments in other sectors across Greece.

He expressed confidence that Piraeus port, as a key gateway for the delivery of Chinese products to Europe, can become a leading trade hub on a European and international level.

Tsipras added that there was great potential for bilateral cooperation in transports, railways, as well as in the tourism and culture fields.

The Prime Minister hailed the historical strong Sino-Greek ties, noting that cooperation, in particular in the maritime sector, was a solid basis for strengthening collaboration in other sectors in recent years.

Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zou Xiaoli, Fleet Commander Rear Admiral Zhang Chuanshu and other Chinese officials welcomed the Greek leader and other dignitaries in the reception to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Thursday.

Thursday's event was attended among others by Alternate Greek Shipping Minister Theodoris Dritsas, Defense Minister Panos Kammenos and Piraeus Port Authority chief Yorgos Anomeritis.

Addressing the ceremony, Rear Admiral Zhang referred to Greece's help in the evacuation operation of thousands of Chinese nationals from war-torn Libya by Greek ships in recent years.

*"Greece will always stand by the side of Chinese people when needed," Tsipras said, underlining the significance of bilateral collaboration in such operations in Libya and in Albania in the past.

Speaking to Xinhua, Greece's Defense Minister Panos Kammenos highlighted the significance of the cooperation of the two countries in the defensive sector.

"The visit of the 18th escort fleet of the Chinese navy is a great honor. It proves that good cooperation between the two nations can continue, and apart from the business sector, it can be extended in the defense industry," he told Xinhua.*

Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zou Xiaoli remarked that both Greece and China have contributed greatly to the ancient oceanic civilization and the blue ocean brings the two countries closer today. Zou said China wishes to enhance cooperation with Greece and achieve prosperity together.

"I am confident that the traditional friendly Sino-Greek relationship will be further developed based on the principle of mutual respect, mutual trust and win-win cooperation, benefiting the two peoples and making greater contribution to regional peace and cooperation, " said Zou.

Three ships of the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLA Navy) of the 18th escort fleet sailed in the port of Piraeus on Monday, after taking part in international operations against piracy in the Gulf of Aden and off Somalia's coasts.

The 18th Chinese naval escort fleet concludes the visit to Greece on Friday, ending a tour across Europe which also included Britain, Germany, the Netherlands and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Sri Lanka to continue with FTA with China*
Sri Lanka, Free Trade Agreement, China

Sri Lanka has agreed to proceed with the Free Trade Agreement (FTA) with China as it will strengthen the country's economic and trade sectors, a local media report said Friday.

Sri Lanka's Deputy Minister of Policy Planning and Economic Affairs Harsha De Silva said that a private research agency had done a very interesting study on all FTAs that China had entered into and carried out a comparison exercise.* "The government is not pushing it back; we will proceed with it, but there are multiple views. We won't rush it but we are moving in that direction," de Silva said while speaking at a CEOs forum organized by the island country's Chartered Institute of Marketing (CIM) on Thursday.*

The CEOs forum was told that the government would reassure China of its relationship with Sri Lanka and President Maithripala Sirisena is planning to make an official visit to Beijing next month. "This government will not fight with anybody, instead we will be friendly with everybody. *We have to be a responsible government. Don't forget that it was the United National Party that signed the first agreement with the Chinese, not the Bandaranaikes or the Rajapaksas. We have a strong relationship with China and we are immensely grateful for all it has done for us. Therefore, those relationships will continue," the deputy minister said.*

In order to strengthen its bilateral relations with China, Foreign Minister Mangala Samaraweera will leave for Beijing on Feb. 27 in the highest-level trip to hold discussions with key Chinese officials and make preparations for a visit by Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huaren

All those sweet talks put aside, right now I am quite worried about chinese investment in Greece, as their reputation and commitment for foreign "inputs" are "shaking"


----------



## TaiShang

Huaren said:


> All those sweet talks put aside, right now I am quite worried about chinese investment in Greece, as their reputation and commitment for foreign "inputs" are "shaking"



Obviously, they are going through some though times. But, as you know, crisis also means opportunity 
*
CHINA & GREECE PARTNER FOR JOINT MILITARY DRILLS AS ‘GREXIT’ LOOMS*






AP Photo/Petros Giannakouris
by JORDAN SCHACHTEL17 Feb 20153


*China’s Navy arrived in Greece on Monday amid concerns that the country is considering an exit from the European Union.*

The 18th Chinese naval fleet arrived in Piraeus, Greece on Monday to commence a four-day visit of the country. The Chinese navy was welcomed by Greek Rear Admiral George Leventis who, along with other official state representatives, held a welcoming parade for the Chinese sailors, China’s state-run Xinhua reports.

During the fleet’s visit, Chinese Rear Admiral Zhang Chuanshu will meet Greek President Karolos Papoulias.

The 18th fleet had previously visited the U.K., Germany, Netherlands, and France before being received in Greece. The two countries will reportedly hold joint military exercises before the Chinese fleet departs for its homeland.

European Union leaders have reportedly given Greece an ultimatum. They told Athens that they have until Friday to continue the structure of a previously agreed upon bailout program. Otherwise, their funding for the bailout may be pulled should Athens not comply.

Greece’s bailout funding is set to expire at the end of February, creating concerns that the EU is entering an unknown area if Greece becomes the first member of the Euro currency to leave the group.

Greek Finance Minister Yanis Varoufakis remained defiant, telling reporters that he would not consider seriously such an ultimatum. “In the history of the European Union, nothing good has ever come out of ultimatums. I have no doubt that in the next few days any notion of an ultimatum is going to be withdrawn,” he said.

The EU’s concerns over Athens’s monetary situation became exponentially more prevalent following its election of the far-left Syriza coalition, which has pledged to fight austerity measures.


----------



## TaiShang

*Green light for US$300m London Taxi Factory*
February 20, 2015

The Chinese-owned London Taxi Company has been given the go-ahead to build a new US$300 million British headquarters and production factory on Wednesday.

The development is described as being a state of the art facility for research, development and assembly of high technology electric vehicles, including the next generation of London taxi.

The site, In Rugby, will be the London Taxi Company's new headquarters and will include a substantial research and development department, supply chain team, global sales and marketing and administrative functions necessary to support the assembly operations of the new vehicles.

Two years ago London Taxi Company became part of the Zhejiang Geely Holding Group.

The company says it intends to invest in the new site to help develop advanced green taxi technology over the next five years with the aim of launching a zero-emission electric powered London taxi by 2018.

The London Taxi Company is already the leading global manufacturer and retailer of the purpose-built London Taxis, now an international icon.

The company has two manufacturing plants, one in Coventry - the city where the iconic Fairway London Taxi was born - and one in Shanghai, which produces vehicles for export markets, the company said on its website.

The move to Rugby will mean the company quitting its long-established Coventry base - just 21 kilometers from Coventry - but the company views the new factory as part of a five-year investment plan, creating an initial 550 jobs with scope for future expansion that could potentially lead up to the creation of 1,000 jobs.

It is anticipated that approximately 12,000 of the specialist vehicles will be produced based each year on a single shift system.

Business leaders and local politicians welcomed the move and hailed it as a significant step forward in realising the area's strategy economic plan for creating growth in the advanced manufacturing sector.

Cllr Carolyn Robbins, chair of Rugby Council's Planning Committee said on Tuesday the committee gave their unanimous backing to the project.

"We are delighted the London Taxi Company has chosen Rugby as its new location. We hope it will attract other innovative businesses to our borough," she told Xinhua.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Jakarta to revive Chinatown district to boost tourism
ENGLISH.CNTV.CN|BY ZHANG JINGYA

In Jakarta, Indonesia, authorities have recently established a consortium of private and state-owned enterprises to revive its Chinatown district, also known as Old Town. It seeks to promote tourism and nominate it for a UNESCO World Heritage listing. And as Andy Saputra finds out, the project is so much more than renovating old building.

This was one of the biggest trading post in southeast asia.. THE port city to be in during late 1700's. But years of neglect has left what was once called the Asia Jewel and Queen of the East by Europe sailors dilapidated. Now simply called "Kota Tua" or literally means old town.

Realizing this, Han, a respected architect, joins in JOTRC, a consortium of state and private entities that will focus on the renovation of 85 of the area’s noted buildings. New buildings Giving a new look to the old town the revitalization project is already underway, turning many of the old, crumbling buildings and transform them into striking examples of architecture from a by-gone.
And the project's aim is even higher, a complete restoration of the old town by 2018 and put this cultural and heritage center in the running for a UNESCO world heritage site status.

And that is the main challenge, although the renovation work is a priority, the most important aspect in the program is reintroducing people to Old Town. A place where many different cultures from immigrants such as the Portuguese, Dutch, Japanese and including chinese were assimilated with the local culture. An issue that Indonesia has been struggling with in recent years.

For Jakarta, the revitalization of the old town means so much more than renovating old buildings, it signifies a city that is coming to terms with its' own heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tresbon

By Alexia Vlachou, February 20, 2015

ATHENS, Feb. 19 -- Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras on Thursday praised bilateral cooperation between his country and China and sent best wishes to Chinese people for the Chinese Lunar New Year.

*"We will seek new ways of cooperation between the Greek state and the Chinese side," Tsipras said in a speech delivered at a reception hosted by the 18th escort fleet of the Chinese navy at Piraeus port.*

Tsipras said his government will support China's shipping conglomerate COSCO's investment at Piraeus port, as well as Chinese investments in other sectors across Greece.

He expressed confidence that Piraeus port, as a key gateway for the delivery of Chinese products to Europe, can become a leading trade hub on a European and international level.

Tsipras added that there was great potential for bilateral cooperation in transports, railways, as well as in the tourism and culture fields.

The Prime Minister hailed the historical strong Sino-Greek ties, noting that cooperation, in particular in the maritime sector, was a solid basis for strengthening collaboration in other sectors in recent years.

Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zou Xiaoli, Fleet Commander Rear Admiral Zhang Chuanshu and other Chinese officials welcomed the Greek leader and other dignitaries in the reception to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Thursday.

Thursday's event was attended among others by Alternate Greek Shipping Minister Theodoris Dritsas, Defense Minister Panos Kammenos and Piraeus Port Authority chief Yorgos Anomeritis.

Addressing the ceremony, Rear Admiral Zhang referred to Greece's help in the evacuation operation of thousands of Chinese nationals from war-torn Libya by Greek ships in recent years.

"Greece will always stand by the side of Chinese people when needed," Tsipras said, underlining the significance of bilateral collaboration in such operations in Libya and in Albania in the past.

Speaking to Xinhua, Greece's Defense Minister Panos Kammenos highlighted the significance of the cooperation of the two countries in the defensive sector.

"The visit of the 18th escort fleet of the Chinese navy is a great honor. It proves that good cooperation between the two nations can continue, and apart from the business sector, it can be extended in the defense industry," he told Xinhua.

Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zou Xiaoli remarked that both Greece and China have contributed greatly to the ancient oceanic civilization and the blue ocean brings the two countries closer today. Zou said China wishes to enhance cooperation with Greece and achieve prosperity together.

"I am confident that the traditional friendly Sino-Greek relationship will be further developed based on the principle of mutual respect, mutual trust and win-win cooperation, benefiting the two peoples and making greater contribution to regional peace and cooperation, " said Zou.

Three ships of the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLA Navy) of the 18th escort fleet sailed in the port of Piraeus on Monday, after taking part in international operations against piracy in the Gulf of Aden and off Somalia's coasts.

The 18th Chinese naval escort fleet concludes the visit to Greece on Friday, ending a tour across Europe which also included Britain, Germany, the Netherlands and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Sri Lankan President to visit China, Pakistan and the US this year*

_Thu, Feb 19, 2015, 07:55 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka._

Feb 19, Colombo: President of Sri Lanka Maithripala Sirisena is to visit China, Pakistan and the United States this year.

The President yesterday concluded his first official visit to India after assuming office. Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi is expected to visit Sri Lanka on March 13th.

*President Sirisena is expected to make his next official visit to China and then to Pakistan afterwards.*

Meanwhile, Cabinet Spokesperson Minister Rajitha Senaratne said the President is also expected to travel to the United States on a state visit this year and US Secretary of State John Kerry would also be undertaking a visit to Sri Lanka soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

I rather eat dumplings,lol


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Any Chinese member to show his Hongbao account balance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Any Chinese member to show his Hongbao account balance?


you first then we shall follow....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Western giving China the chance to spend much of China electricity.
For Apple, China used much of resources and electricity to provide them hundreds million of Iphone.

Other countries only need to use charger to power the Iphone. And of course use much less electricity, and enjoy cheaper Iphone in their country.

When China enjoy the "pride" the top of steel maker, China forget they must spend much electricity for that. It's bad, not good.
The importers never have to spend those electricity


----------



## TaiShang

It is by no coincidence that China is the largest trading nation on earth. 

Besides, China is world leader in energy produced through renewables.

I wonder how much energy dirty Vietnam textile factories (owned by Taiwan) consume. No much, I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IN-2030

Am i only one who wonder that how GDP of zhejiang will be 4times of current gdp size after 10 years?!!(if gdp per capita of zhejiang will be eual to gdp per capita of japan)
This will happen only if gdp will grow annualy 14.86% over 10 years...currently gdp of china is growing at 7% and will further slow down...correct me if i am wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

satya prakash patel said:


> Am i only one who wonder that how GDP of zhejiang will be 4times of current gdp size after 10 years?!!(if gdp per capita of zhejiang will be eual to gdp per capita of japan)
> This will happen only if gdp will grow annualy 14.86% over 10 years...currently gdp of china is growing at 7% and will further slow down...correct me if i am wrong



GDP is nothing.
If Intel invests a plant in Maldives, with turnover 10 billion dollars, 
the GDP per capita of Maldives would be raised up nearly 30,000 USD per capita , after 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Lenovo PCs ship with man-in-the-middle adware that breaks HTTPS connections [Updated] | Ars Technica

Lenovo is selling computers that come preinstalled with adware that hijacks encrypted Web sessions and may make users vulnerable to HTTPS man-in-the-middle attacks that are trivial for attackers to carry out, security researchers said.

The critical threat is present on Lenovo PCs that have adware from a company called Superfish installed. As unsavory as many people find software that injects ads into Web pages, there's something much more nefarious about the Superfish package. It installs a self-signed root HTTPS certificate that can intercept encrypted traffic for every website a user visits. When a user visits an HTTPS site, the site certificate is signed and controlled by Superfish and falsely represents itself as the official website certificate.

Even worse, the private encryption key accompanying the Superfish-signed Transport Layer Security certificate appears to be the same for every Lenovo machine. Attackers may be able to use the key to certify imposter HTTPS websites that masquerade as Bank of America, Google, or any other secure destination on the Internet. Under such a scenario, PCs that have the Superfish root certificate installed will fail to flag the sites as forgeries—a failure that completely undermines the reason HTTPS protections exist in the first place.

*[Update:* Rob Graham, CEO of security firm Errata Security, has cracked the cryptographic key encrypting the Superfish certificate. That means anyone can now use the private key to launch man-in-the-middle HTTPS attacks that won't be detected by machines that have the certificate installed. It took Graham just three hours to figure out that the password was "komodia" (minus the quotes). He told Ars the certificate works against Google even when an end-user is using Chrome. That confirms earlier statements that certificate pinning in the browser is not a defense against this attack (more about that below). Graham has a detailed explanation how he did it here.]

The adware and its effect on Web encryption has been discussed since at least September in Lenovo customer forum threads such as those here and here. In the latter post, dated January 21, a user showed a root certificate titled Superfish was installed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

thats good you can learn hacking from day one now


----------



## BoQ77

Peter C said:


> Lenovo PCs ship with man-in-the-middle adware that breaks HTTPS connections [Updated] | Ars Technica
> 
> Lenovo is selling computers that come preinstalled with adware that hijacks encrypted Web sessions and may make users vulnerable to HTTPS man-in-the-middle attacks that are trivial for attackers to carry out, security researchers said.
> 
> The critical threat is present on Lenovo PCs that have adware from a company called Superfish installed. As unsavory as many people find software that injects ads into Web pages, there's something much more nefarious about the Superfish package. It installs a self-signed root HTTPS certificate that can intercept encrypted traffic for every website a user visits. When a user visits an HTTPS site, the site certificate is signed and controlled by Superfish and falsely represents itself as the official website certificate.
> 
> Even worse, the private encryption key accompanying the Superfish-signed Transport Layer Security certificate appears to be the same for every Lenovo machine. Attackers may be able to use the key to certify imposter HTTPS websites that masquerade as Bank of America, Google, or any other secure destination on the Internet. Under such a scenario, PCs that have the Superfish root certificate installed will fail to flag the sites as forgeries—a failure that completely undermines the reason HTTPS protections exist in the first place.
> 
> *[Update:* Rob Graham, CEO of security firm Errata Security, has cracked the cryptographic key encrypting the Superfish certificate. That means anyone can now use the private key to launch man-in-the-middle HTTPS attacks that won't be detected by machines that have the certificate installed. It took Graham just three hours to figure out that the password was "komodia" (minus the quotes). He told Ars the certificate works against Google even when an end-user is using Chrome. That confirms earlier statements that certificate pinning in the browser is not a defense against this attack (more about that below). Graham has a detailed explanation how he did it here.]
> 
> The adware and its effect on Web encryption has been discussed since at least September in Lenovo customer forum threads such as those here and here. In the latter post, dated January 21, a user showed a root certificate titled Superfish was installed:



Such a Disgusting thing they could do!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

See if your computer is affected

Check if you trust the Superfish CA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

If you own a lenovo go to this link: Check if you trust the Superfish CA

it will tell you if you are infected.

Secondly, i use lenovo myself. Great laptop. Still it's a disgusting thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

I guess the sale volume of Lenovo would reduce.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Lenovo's Response to Its Dangerous Adware Is Astonishingly Clueless | WIRED

*Lenovo’s Response to Its Dangerous Adware Is Astonishingly Clueless*

If you’ve bought a Lenovo laptop anytime since August, it may have shipped with a dangerous bit of adware known as Visual Discovery by Superfish. It’s the kind of software add-on that computer makers are often paid to include with their hardware. Superfish exists to serve up ads, but it does so in such a maddeningly dangerous way that it creates a real security problem for Lenovo users.

Worse, Lenovo appears completely clueless about the problem. The company issued a statement shortly after security experts raised the issue, saying it stopped shipping the adware last month and customers need not worry about the thing compromising their security. “We have thoroughly investigated this technology and do not find any evidence to substantiate security concerns,” Lenovo said. 

Robert Graham, the CEO of internet security firm called Errata Security, doesn’t mince words in assessing the situation. “This is a bald-face lie,” he says of Lenovo’s statement. “It’s obvious that there is a security problem here.” And Graham knows what he’s talking about. He runs a security consultancy and has documented very real security problems with Superfish.


----------



## SipahSalar

Peter C said:


> “We have thoroughly investigated this technology and do not find any evidence to substantiate security concerns,” Lenovo said.


Well they shouldn't at least blatantly lie. If they want to compete with Apple and Google they should learn some PR skills. Lying while technically not lying.


----------



## Okemos

When did Zhejiang have such large population? Damn, we are crowded, lol. Zhejiang is second smallest province in China. Does the population include migrate workers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel. 

Interesting, indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SipahSalar

Götterdämmerung said:


> Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel.
> 
> Interesting, indeed!


Somethings very "fishy"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Götterdämmerung said:


> Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel.
> 
> Interesting, indeed!



Its a known hijacker software...this is from 2013:
How to Remove www.superfish.com? | Spyware removers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> See if your computer is affected
> 
> Check if you trust the Superfish CA



Why would i buy Lenovo? LOL.



Peter C said:


> Its a known hijacker software...this is from 2013:
> How to Remove www.superfish.com? | Spyware removers



Thanks buddy. 

I don't have to worry about this tho, I just got this --- this month.

My new SONY VAIO Pro 13. 

$1700 + some change, but i'm sure it will serve me well. Last lap top i had was a Sony Vaio , which i got back in 2008. Literally served me for 7 years.


----------



## takeiteasy

why did they killed BIOS? because UEFI is better to intrude into your privacy?


----------



## SipahSalar

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why would i buy Lenovo? LOL.


Lenovo makes some great laptops that punch way above their weight.
I myself got a $1300 Y510p last year. Allows me to run any demanding video game at high settings. If you want the same bang for your buck then your only choice is either crappy clevo or some $2500 laptop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SipahSalar said:


> Lenovo makes some great laptops that punch way above their weight.
> I myself got a $1300 Y510p last year. Allows me to run any demanding video game at high settings. If you want the same bang for your buck then usually you have to go for a $2500 laptop or crappy clevo.



I'm sure they're good. But for me I have 2 laptops :

a) for work , i stick to my Sony Vaio
b) for gaming, i can't complain with my ASUS Republic of Gamer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm sure they're good. But for me I have 2 laptops :
> 
> a) for work , i stick to my Sony Vaio
> b) for gaming, i can't complain with my ASUS Republic of Gamer



never have to say Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

It is criminal on Lenovo to ship hijacker software on its PC. I was thinking of buying a X1 Carbon, not anymore


----------



## My-Analogous

TaiShang said:


> *RPT-China's $40 bln Silk Road fund starts work along PE lines - PBOC's Zhou*
> 
> (Reuters) - China's $40 billion Silk Road infrastructure fund has started work along the lines of a long-term private equity (PE) venture to boost businesses in countries and regions along the road, China's central bank governor was quoted saying on Monday.
> 
> "The fund has already started operations, with registration on Dec. 29 and the first board meeting on Jan. 6," Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China, told the semi-official China Business News.
> 
> China has dangled financial and trade incentives, mostly to Central Asia but also to countries in South Asia, backing efforts to resurrect the old Silk Road trading route that once carried treasures between China and the Mediterranean.
> 
> Zhou said that the fund is not a state-owned sovereign fund, but was similar to a PE fund, although it planned longer-term investment than other PE funds.
> 
> "As for how it will be similar to global funds, it is somewhat like the World Bank's IFC (International Finance Corp), the African Development Bank's mutual development fund and the China Africa Development Fund," Zhou said.
> 
> "What is different is that those funds are financed by a handful of investors instead of raising funds from the public."
> 
> China has said that the Silk Road Fund will be "open" and welcome investors from Asia and beyond, focusing on China's Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiative, which aim to build roads, railways, ports and airports across Central Asia and South Asia.
> 
> Zhou said that China would not aim to develop the fund into a multi-party development organisation, although it would consider setting up subsidiaries and branches in various industries and regions.
> 
> He added that the fund would be mainly denominated in foreign currencies, instead of Chinese yuan, and rejected the speculation that the fund is the Chinese-style Marshall Plan.
> 
> In its essence, the Silk Road fund is not similar to the Marshall Plan," Zhou said, referring to the U.S. programme to help reconstruct Europe after the World War II.



China must establish a consortium of China, Russia, Pakistan and central asian countries, enable them to work on faster pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Guangdong is the wealthiest province, more than Zhejiang.


----------



## IN-2030

yahoocom1984 said:


> Zhejiang is not Guangdong. Zhejiang is much richer than Guangdong, in Zhejiang the most electricity consumption is civillian's living consumption and service sector consumption, not manufacturing sector,
> 
> Understand? By the way, A lot of Vietnamese illegal worlers are working in Guangdong,and Zhejiang's average income and GDP is much higher Guangdong
> 
> Zhejiang is the headquarter of compaies like Alibaba
> 
> 
> 
> the living standard of Zhejiang is much higher than its GDP per capita, the living standard in Zhejiang is higher than South Korea, while the GDP capital is lower than South Korea (South Korea about 23000 USD, Zhejiang about 13000 USD)
> 
> many of our peasants have assets more than millions of USD
> 
> 
> 
> In these regions, Peasants live in casual life.
> 
> They don't even need to work, just rent their houses and lands to others, then just collect their rent. A lot of peasants' families have assets worth over USD 10 million.
> 
> 
> 
> *The following images shows some rural villages in Zhejiang's average peasants' life (Hangzhou city)
> 
> 
> Zhuzhuang villages (outside of Hangzhou city)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rural area villages outside of Fuyang county (A county belongs to Hangzhou city)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rural area villages outside of Hangzhou city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Farmers prepare Salty ducks and fishes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rural area near West lake, a road to Meijiawu villages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is Zhejiang.. The rural area are richer than cities. The peasants are richer than city people.
> 
> In Zhejiang, if government wants peasant's peice of land, the peasant will ask at least 5 million + USD. For example in Wenzhou city of Zhejiang, the government is poor, while the people are very rich.
> 
> "The Whealth are among the people" is the phrase to descirbe Zhejiang
> 
> *Most third world countries like India still have slums in big cities like Mumbai and Dehli, so don't compare your places to our Yangze-river delta region (zhejiang, jiangsu provinces), because you can't compare them. The differences are too big.
> 
> in our Yangze-river delta region, we already elimnate the abosolutely poverty*
> 
> *But anyway, at least Vietnam is developed much better than India, because all the people are equal.
> 
> In india, the poor people living n the slums, for example those Dalit people they don't even have any basic human rights and dignity.
> 
> India is more like slavery society. *


Who is comparing INDIA with CHINA moron???!! I think china is real 3rd world country which has worst human rights history
10-12 years back gdp size of china was 1/7 times of USA now it is 2/3....You will see INDIA's rapid gdp growth by 2017
There are slum in MUMBAI not in delhi(there are unauthorise colony in delhi)


----------



## carly

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Guangdong is the wealthiest province, more than Zhejiang.


You are completely wrong. Zhejiang is much wealthier than Guangdong. Zhejiang's GDP per capita is about 30% higher than Guangdong,but Zhejiang's wealth is much more beyond this. People from Zhejiang are the most entrepreneurial Chinese and invest everywhere in China and the world. While Guangdongese likes to work for worldwide exporters, Zhejiangese like to be boss and hate to work for others.
On politics, science, education, environment, business and wealth, Guangdong is at significant distance from Zhejiang. If you don't believe me, you can visit guangdong and zhejiang for comparison or you can just ask chinese in Japan. Very few of them are from Zhejiang. Zhejiangese think Japanese are poor people living on poor islands. We only compare living standard with United States for big cars and big houses.

If you are familiar with China, this shouldn't be surprised, since Zhejiang and southern Jiangsu remains the economical center of china for the last 1000 years. Shanghai can be the economical center of China simply because the powerful Zhejiang and JIangsu economy behind it. People from Shanghai call Zhejiang their Garden while Zhejiangese simply treat Shanghai as one city we controls since almost all richest people in Shanghai are from Zhejiang.

In Zhejiang, People are not interested in discussion about jobs and wages. People are only interested in your business and your company. If your family don't have a business, even in the village, people will look down on you and your family. Everyone are forced to start a business, even if you have to go to xinjiang, Africa, or South America. Zhejiang Business Association are always the most powerful association everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> You are completely wrong. Zhejiang is much wealthier than Guangdong. Zhejiang's GDP per capita is about 30% higher than Guangdong,but Zhejiang's wealth is much more beyond this. People from Zhejiang are the most entrepreneurial Chinese and invest everywhere in China and the world. While Guangdongese likes to work for worldwide exporters, Zhejiangese like to be boss and hate to work for others.
> On politics, science, education, environment, business and wealth, Guangdong is at significant distance from Zhejiang. If you don't believe me, you can visit guangdong and zhejiang for comparison or you can just ask chinese in Japan. Very few of them are from Zhejiang. Zhejiangese think Japanese are poor people living on poor islands. We only compare living standard with United States for big cars and big houses.
> 
> If you are familiar with China, this shouldn't be surprised, since Zhejiang and southern Jiangsu remains the economical center of china for the last 1000 years. Shanghai can be the economical center of China simply because the powerful Zhejiang and JIangsu economy behind it. People from Shanghai call Zhejiang their Garden while Zhejiangese simply treat Shanghai as one city we controls since almost all richest people in Shanghai are from Zhejiang.
> 
> In Zhejiang, People are not interested in discussion about jobs and wages. People are only interested in your business and your company. If your family don't have a business, even in the village, people will look down on you and your family. Everyone are forced to start a business, even if you have to go to xinjiang, Africa, or South America. Zhejiang Business Association are always the most powerful association everywhere.



Are you a girl from Zhejiang?


----------



## yusheng

satya prakash patel said:


> Am i only one who wonder that how GDP of zhejiang will be 4times of current gdp size after 10 years?!!(if gdp per capita of zhejiang will be eual to gdp per capita of japan)
> This will happen only if gdp will grow annualy 14.86% over 10 years...currently gdp of china is growing at 7% and will further slow down...correct me if i am wrong



if you know the facts of China and Japane economy, you will not compare them in your way. 
just for example, the recently RMB and Japane Yuan exchanger rate:





and 2010 China just passed the Japane, only 5 year, now is twice above Japane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Are you a girl from Zhejiang?


I am from Zhejiang. My wife is from Hong Kong. Using My wife's account.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> I am from Zhejiang. My wife is from Hong Kong. Using My wife's account.



lol, sorry about that.

BTW, which part of Zhejiang you came from?


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, sorry about that.
> 
> BTW, which part of Zhejiang you came from?


Mid-Zhejiang. Now I am in Seattle, very close to Canada.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> Mid-Zhejiang. Now I am in Seattle, very close to Canada.



I am Shanghainese, but my ancestry came from Shaoxing-Hangzhou.


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Götterdämmerung said:


> Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel.
> 
> Interesting, indeed!


There is a reason why the US government never raised an issue with Superfish. It is not a mandatory installation in China. Looks like only mandatory in US and other NSA controlled countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Götterdämmerung said:


> Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel.
> 
> Interesting, indeed!



Uh oh, those Jews and evil Americans are up to pure evil again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## carly

yusheng said:


> if you know the facts of China and Japane economy, you will not compare them in your way.
> just for example, the recently RMB and Japane Yuan exchanger rate:
> View attachment 195068
> 
> 
> and 2010 China just passed the Japane, only 5 year, now is twice above Japane.
> View attachment 195067


I also think in 10 years, GDP per capita in Zhejiang will surpass Japan. The current economic transformation favors Zhejiang-style economy over guangdong-style economy. That's why Xi became Chinese President. Xi JinPing's term as Zhejiang Party Secretary played significant role. Chinese government want to transform the whole China from Guangdong-style economy to Zhejiang Style economy. 
Another important factor is Yen will drop to at least 160. The more industrialized East Asia, the worse Japan's competitive advantage. Japan's wealth was built on the fact that Japan was the only industrialized country in Asia. Japan's lead in technology will worsen, japan's defects in markets and resources will be amplified. Japanese leadership clearly don't want to admit this fact and still try to pretend it as an economic superpower. Japan is more and more sidelined from Asia economy. TPP will sideline Japan economy instead of Chinese economy since TPP will cut Japan-China links and encourage more direct China-USA links.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I am Shanghainese, but my ancestry came from Shaoxing-Hangzhou.


Most Shanghainese are from Zhejiang. That's why I say Zhejiangese treat Shanghai as one city we control. Many Shanghainese go back to Zhejiang villages for lunar new year. Lunar new year is very important for Chinese. For many chinese, the time of lunar new year is also the time to identify himself/herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> Most Shanghainese are from Zhejiang. That's why I say Zhejiangese treat Shanghai as one city we control. Many Shanghainese go back to Zhejiang villages for lunar new year. Lunar new year is very important for Chinese. For many chinese, the time of lunar new year is also the time to identify himself/herself.



Not the absolute majority, but I say around 30-40%, since the Ningbonese is the most dominant Zhejiangnese group in Shanghai.


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Not the absolute majority, but I say around 30-40%, since the Ningbonese is the most dominant Zhejiangnese group in Shanghai.


I don't mean population. I mean the wealth. If you check the richest Shanghainese, most of them are from Zhejiang.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> I don't mean population. I mean the wealth. If you check the richest Shanghainese, most of them are from Zhejiang.



To show off the wealth is too backward thinking in the modern China, since we are not living in the old KMT era anymore.

We should talk about the modern scientific contribution, since the whole Jiangnan region contributes a huge gene pool for the scientists, so it is what really matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> To show off the wealth is too backward thinking in the modern China, since we are not living in the old KMT era anymore.
> 
> We should talk about the modern scientific contribution, since the whole Jiangnan region contributes a huge gene pool for the scientists, so it is what really matters.


Wealth is the most important. Any scientific achievement cannot be turned into wealth are useless. Men dies for Wealth, Birds die for Food. Scientific research are also a kind of economic activities. All economic activities cannot make ends meet will bankrupt.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> Wealth is the most important. Any scientific achievement cannot be turned into wealth are useless. Men dies for Wealth, Birds die for Food. Scientific research are also a kind of economic activities. All economic activities cannot make ends meet will bankrupt.



Sorry, the wealth has to be distributed equally, since the exploitation based on the primitive capitalism is not good.

Overall, Zhejiang doesn't have the richest man in China, but overall its wealth is more equally distributed than the rest part of China. That's what really matters.

The wealth has to be applied properly for the scientific development and to improve the life standard for the majority. That's how our society will advance.

During the KMT era, only few oligarchs were super rich, while the rest of China was like Africa. So this kind of society is not what we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20dragon

Götterdämmerung said:


> Superfish Inc. is a US company with one other office in Israel.
> 
> Interesting, indeed!


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BuddhaPalm said:


> There is a reason why the US government never raised an issue with Superfish. It is not a mandatory installation in China. Looks like only mandatory in US and other NSA controlled countries.



Lenovo installed it not the US government. Not installed by any other PC maker.


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sorry, the wealth has to be distributed equally, since the exploitation based on the primitive capitalism is not good.
> 
> Overall, Zhejiang doesn't have the richest man in China, but overall its wealth is more equally distributed than the rest part of China. That's what really matters.
> 
> The wealth has to be applied properly for the scientific development and to improve the life standard for the majority. That's how our society will advance.
> 
> During the KMT era, only few oligarchs were super rich, while the rest of China was like Africa. So this kind of society is not what we want.


Equal distribution won't work as proved by Soviet Union since this doesn't encourage hard-working merits. Europe Union is also collapsing because of the thought of equal distribution. 
I would rather say fair distribution. Hard working people earn more and disabled people get compensations. A major difference of communism vs. socialism is equal distribution vs. fair distribution.

As long as rich people and powerful official do not obtain wealth due to their wealth and powers, the society will be good. I do not like the free capitalism in USA either, which gives unlimited power to the money. An ideal society should have power and money contain each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> Equal distribution won't work as proved by Soviet Union since this doesn't encourage hard-working merits. Europe Union is also collapsing because of the thought of equal distribution.
> I would rather say fair distribution. Hard working people earn more and disabled people get compensations. A major difference of communism vs. socialism is equal distribution vs. fair distribution.



Some people like Jack Ma indeed deserve to earn more.

I mean the fair distribution, since the absolute equal distribution is also impossible.

But some oligarchs who have literally zero contribution to the society while with their pocket deep, they deserve to get thrown into the jail and to get executed.

KMT has literally fcked up China with this huge wealth discrepance, that why they eventually lose their regime.

I don't like those people who get super rich by playing with the real estate. What contribution they have made so far? Except to fck up the housing price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20dragon

Peter C said:


> Lenovo installed it not the US government. Not installed by any other PC maker.


Who know? The NSA can hack easily into Lenovo and install your "Superfish Inc" to put us down to your level. I smell a fishy campaign launch by NSA here. A tit for tat move. However you blame the wrong hand that feed you. It was a Russian security firm at red flag your hack. Not us, why harm us? We are innocent! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## carly

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Some people like Jack Ma indeed deserve to earn more.
> 
> I mean the fair distribution, since the absolute equal distribution is also impossible.
> 
> But some oligarchs who have literally zero contribution to the society while with their pocket deep, they deserve to get thrown into the jail and to get executed.
> 
> KMT has literally fcked up China with this huge wealth discrepance, that why they eventually lose their regime.
> 
> I don't like those people who get super rich by playing with the real estate. What contribution they have made so far? Except to fck up the housing price.


KMT's fall is more related to its inability to unify China and manage China, not just wealth discrepance.

Those real estate mogul made the contribution by taking the financial risks. If their investments fail, they may have to commit suicides. you see the success of a few but you may not see the failure of many. Financial risks are very important part of the economy. All business have business risks. Financial industries help reduce the risks. In China, the government and the state owned companies take most financial risks. Ordinary people take this as granted. This doesn't help Chinese people's ability for risk management. That's why Chinese behavior on real estate and stocks are more like gambles, instead of risk managements.


----------



## BoQ77

j20dragon said:


> Who know? The NSA can hack easily into Lenovo and install your "Superfish Inc" to put us down to your level. I smell a fishy campaign launch by NSA here. A tit for tat move. However you blame the wrong hand that feed you. It was a Russian security firm at red flag your hack. Not us, why harm us? We are innocent! LOL



And Lenovo would be victim


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> KMT's fall is more related to its inability to unify China and manage China, not just wealth discrepance.
> 
> Those real estate mogul made the contribution by taking the financial risks. If their investments fail, they may have to commit suicides. you see the success of a few but you may not see the failure of many. Financial risks are very important part of the economy. All business have business risks. Financial industries help reduce the risks. In China, the government and the state owned companies take most financial risks. Ordinary people take this as granted. This doesn't help Chinese people's ability for risk management. That's why Chinese behavior on real estate and stocks are more like gambles, instead of risk managements.



As for those real estate domains, I think the government should set up the higher regulation, while allow the competition from the private enterprises.

The government state owned enterprise should focus more on the strategic domains that link more to the national security.

Too much SOE involvement into the real estate is also not good, since they may create a lot of small group parasites, so the competition from the private enterprises is good.

BTW, the KMT has also fcked up China's economy with those huge wealth discrepancy.

Otherwise, why there was hyperinflation during the end of their reign?

金圓券 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20dragon

BoQ77 said:


> And Lenovo would be victim


Lenovo is completely being victimized in this campaign that wage by the US and Russia. I feel sorry for Lenovo. The US tit for tat but it wasn't us that expose their dirty tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

We should investigate this case carefully.
Do you have any clue to doubt about NSA hands ?



j20dragon said:


> Who know? The NSA can hack easily into Lenovo and install your "Superfish Inc" to put us down to your level. I smell a fishy campaign launch by NSA here. A tit for tat move. However you blame the wrong hand that feed you. It was a Russian security firm at red flag your hack.


----------



## carly

I think the main problem for chinese real estate is the lack of real estate tax. The lack of tax allows many people to accumulate houses without any cost. As soon as the government starts to tax real estate, the housing pricing will drop. But this will hurt the interest group with many real estate assets. So this is the battle between people and the interest group. 

As soon as the real estate tax is present, the government can let foreigners to buy chinese housing too and earn a big chunk of foreign currency cleanly, just as United States is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20dragon

BoQ77 said:


> We should investigate this case carefully.
> Do you have any clue to doubt about NSA hands ?


I'm not doubting, I bet that was the case of NSA putting their hand in as they suspect we are aiding Russia in exposing them. Like I said, the US blame the wrong hand. We never exposed them even though we know they been hacking all over the place. Remember when they accuse us of hacking, our official said we were the victim of hacking but yet we never say who it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

and while this was happening..................... pious Yanks were busy @ SIM cards hacked by U.S. and U.K. spies - report - Feb. 20, 2015 !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

carly said:


> I think the main problem for chinese real estate is the lack of real estate tax. The lack of tax allows many people to accumulate houses without any cost. As soon as the government starts to tax real estate, the housing pricing will drop. But this will hurt the interest group with many real estate assets. So this is the battle between people and the interest group.
> 
> As soon as the real estate tax is present, the government can let foreigners to buy chinese housing too and earn a big chunk of foreign currency cleanly, just as United States is doing.



Many ordinary Chinese are also house owners, so the drop of the housing price will also hurt their own interests.

So the best way to remove the housing bubble should be gradually.

When you have huge increase of the wage and salary, while the housing price has little increase, then your housing bubble will eventually become smaller as more people can afford to buy the house.

Otherwise, you are going to have a pile of bad debt by doing that in one quick shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Mass-produced LNGs





































Moving up the value chain。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

It will be only a matter of time before Zhejiang province becomes a UK in terms of GDP，

while Guangdong、Jiangsu and Shandong should aim to catch-up with Germany GDP wise。

Long way to go。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## steelseries779

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Guangdong is the wealthiest province, more than Zhejiang.



Guangdong is the only place you know about China? Zhejiang's wealth is more equally distributed. North Guangdong is as poor as ****.

Jiangsu-Shanghai-Zhejiang is the most developed region in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## steelseries779



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

j20dragon said:


> Who know? The NSA can hack easily into Lenovo and install your "Superfish Inc" to put us down to your level. I smell a fishy campaign launch by NSA here. A tit for tat move. However you blame the wrong hand that feed you. It was a Russian security firm at red flag your hack. Not us, why harm us? We are innocent! LOL


You are equating Lenovo with China. If they did something wrong there is no need to defend it. In fact China should take action against them to set example for others.


j20dragon said:


> Lenovo is completely being victimized in this campaign that wage by the US and Russia. I feel sorry for Lenovo. The US tit for tat but it wasn't us that expose their dirty tactic.


How? Lenovo themselves have admitted to installing the software.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ghazaliy2k said:


> China must establish a consortium of China, Russia, Pakistan and central asian countries, enable them to work on faster pace.



I guess all friendly nations across the Road is welcome to contribute.

The rhetoric in Eurasia should change from one of terrorism and ethnic separatism to cooperation and economic development. In this respect, active participation in this development scheme is vital. I guess China can do only this much. Political will in these nations needs to progressively work toward the realization of the initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

The title is misleading. Not all Lenovo PC models are affected. *ThinkPad, ThinkCentre, Lenovo Desktop, ThinkStation, ThinkServer and System x products are not impacted.* Besides, computers that are *shipped between September 2014 and February 2015 are affected only. *

***

*Superfish Vulnerability - Lenovo Support (US)

Lenovo Security Advisory*: LEN-2015-010
*Potential Impact:* Man-in-the-Middle Attack

*Summary:*

*This advisory only applies to Lenovo Notebook products. *

*(ThinkPad, ThinkCentre, Lenovo Desktop, ThinkStation, ThinkServer and System x products are not impacted.)*

*Superfish was previously included on some consumer notebook products shipped between September 2014 and February 2015 to assist customers with discovering products similar to what they are viewing.* However, user feedback was not positive, and we responded quickly and decisively:


*Superfish has completely disabled server side interactions (since January) on all Lenovo products so that the software product is no longer active, effectively disabling Superfish for all products in the market.*
*Lenovo ordered the pre-load removal in January.*
*We will not preload this software in the future.*

Vulnerabilities have been identified with the software, which include installation of a self-signed root certificate in the local trusted CA store. The application can be uninstalled; however, the current uninstaller does not remove the Superfish root certificate.


*Description:*

Superfish intercept HTTP(S) traffic using a self-signed root certificate. This is stored in the local certificate store and provides a security concern.

*Mitigation Strategy for Customers (what you should do to protect yourself):*

*Lenovo has reached out to Superfish to disable all server activity associated with their product. * To completely remove this software, please follow the instructions on this link:

Superfish Removal Instructions

*Affected Products*

The following Lenovo notebooks may be affected:

E-Series:

E10-30

Flex-Series:

Flex2 14, Flex2 15

Flex2 14D, Flex2 15D

Flex2 14 (BTM), Flex2 15 (BTM)

Flex 10

G-Series:

G410

G510

G40-70, G40-30, G40-45

G50-70, G50-30, G50-45

M-Series:

Miix2 – 8

Miix2 – 10

Miix2 – 11

S-Series:

S310

S410

S415; S415 Touch

S20-30, S20-30 Touch

S40-70

U-Series:

U330P

U430P

U330Touch

U430Touch

U540Touch

Y-Series:

Y430P

Y40-70

Y50-70

Yoga-Series:

Yoga2-11BTM

Yoga2-11HSW

Yoga2-13

Yoga2Pro-13

Z-Series:

Z40-70

Z40-75

Z50-70

Z50-75

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BoQ77

20.02.2015 / 16:40 h EFE

The Bolivian government rescinded its contract with the China Railway for the construction of a section of railway line *because the company failed deadlines*, an official said.

The company was hired to run the second section of the railway between Montero and Bulo Bulo, but the delay in the works caused the Executive annul the award, told local media the Bolivian Minister of Works, Services and Housing, Milton Claros.

China Railway "has not responded effectively," lamented the minister, who *explained that the works have already been awarded to another company that did not specify.*

This railway project between the eastern regions of Santa Cruz and Cochabamba plant has almost 150 kilometers, has three sections and includes bridges over four rivers of Bolivia's Amazon basin.

The other two sections were awarded to the Chinese company CAMC Engenieering and Yapilo consortium led by the Spanish firm Bridges and Roads, to be in charge of building bridges.

The project, with a budget of $ 250 million, was launched in September 2013 by Bolivian President Evo Morales, who said then that the railway will connect Santa Cruz with another that reaches the borders with Brazil and Argentina, which will facilitate Bolivian exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*HSR to generate output of US$64bn for China in 2015*

2015-01-31






A train on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railroad during a test run in Zhangye, Gansu province, Dec. 26, 2014. (File photo/ Xinhua)

China's high-speed rail is expected to generate US$64 billion in output value and help propel the country's "one belt, one road" proposal in 2015, reports Beijing's Securities Daily.

*The total length of high-speed railway in China has exceeded 15,000 km after three new routes launched at the end of 2014, namely the Lanzhou-Xinjiang, Guiyang-Guangzhou and Nanning-Guangzhou lines.*

China's effort in high-speed rail development has also reached beyond the domestic market. *In July, 2014, the Ankara-Istanbul high-speed rail network jointly built by the Chinese was launched. More than 20 other countries, including Thailand, Brazil, Mexico and Russia have either been working with China to build high-speed rail networks or are seeking opportunities to work with the country on related projects. The total investment value has come to an estimated US$480 billion, the report says.*

"Considering the approved railway-construction projects, the output value of China's high speed railway is likely to exceed US$64 billion in 2015," says Cai Jianming, an industrial analyst with Guangdong's CI Consulting.

The industrial chain of high-speed railway construction includes railroad construction, the design and construction of train and facilities and operational services. A growing number of projects in both China and overseas will prompt further economic growth in China, allowing it to transform its economic structure by addressing the dilemma of exporting low added-value products on a large scale and expanding its technologies worldwide, said Cai.

China's Ministry of Finance has said that a major task for the country in 2015 is to implement the strategic development of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, known as the "one belt, one road" project, and speed up infrastructure development. A number of Chinese economists have said that the key to the one belt, one road strategy is to advance the basic infrastructure that connect people and places.

Given that most of the countries encompassed in the one belt and one road map are emerging economies or developing countries where basic infrastructure is relatively inadequate, investors and developers will have ample room for development projects, the report said.

About a dozen Chinese companies in related fields have set up overseas branch in the last two months, seeking to profit from the one belt and one road plan.

China's railroad-construction industry will benefit and become more internationalized from the country's ambitious development plans that are reaching beyond the domestic market in 2015, while growing to be more advanced in terms of technology, the Securities Daily said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s biggest developers extend global reach as sales soar*
By David Rogers

*China’s biggest developers extend global reach as sales soar*

*Chinese buyers spent more on commercial real estate outside China than in for the first time last year.*

Sales for Greenland Group and China Vanke, China’s two largest property developers, have both risen sharply over the past year, and both have broken through the $35bn mark, with Greenland overtaking Vanke to become the country’s largest developer.

According to figures released by property research institute China Index Academy, turnover at the state-owned Greenland Group rose 48% to $38bn, and sales at the listed residential developer China Vanke rose 23% to $35bn. Sales at the third place enterprise, Dalian Wanda, grew 74% to $24bn.

These performances were achieved despite the weak state of China’s residential market: prices in December fell 0.4% year on year, the first decline since housing data was made public in 2005. However, it has led to speculation that there will be some capital flight from the mainland to other areas of the world. 

Zhang Hongwei, the research director of Shanghai-based property consultancy ToSpur, said in a research note: “Amid the lacklustre market in 2014, many property developers chose to reach their sales targets by lowering prices, so the high sales volume came at the cost of narrowed profit margins.” 

The fall was also recorded despite the decision in October last year to relax mortgage lending rules. 

*Global reach *

There is evidence that the biggest developers are becoming a force in global property markets. *Research by Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL) released on 26 January predicted that Chinese investors would spend a total of $20bn on foreign property, a rise of 21% on 2014, which itself was a 46% increase on 2013. Indeed, 2014 was the first time that Chinese buyers have spent more on commercial real estate outside of China than inside.*

“Chinese real estate investors used 2014 to internationalise their portfolios”– Darren Xia, Jones Lang LaSalle
According to JLL, Europe topped the list of favourite investment destinations last year, attracting over $5.5bn. However, Australia emerged as a fast growing market, with more than $3bn flowing into the country, and Sydney becoming the second biggest recipient of Chinese money after London; $2.5bn was allocated to the Americas.

Darren Xia, head of JLL’s International Capital Group, China said: “Chinese real estate investors used 2014 to internationalise their portfolios. At a time when residential prices dampened the market, diversification in international markets allows Chinese investors to continue to grow sustainably and ensure long-term returns. Notably, activity once again focused on the major cities of the world, which Chinese investors now know well, such as London, Sydney, and the major US metropolitans of New York, San Francisco, Los Angeles and Chicago.” 

JLL’s research has been supported by a number of eye catching projects announced in the past two months. 

One is Greenland’s purchase at the end of last month of 52ha of prime waterfront land in the Malaysian island of Iskandar, off the coast of Singapore, for $670m. The land is intended to be the site of the $820m first phase of the Tebrau Bay Waterfront City project, which will include a snow-world theme park, an opera house, a hospital specialising in traditional Chinese medicine and a school. 

That deal was done in conjunction with state-linked Malaysian developer Iskandar Waterfront. The previous month, another Chinese developer, Country Garden Holdings, bought 11ha of land from Iskandar with an estimated development value of $5bn. 

Elsewhere, a relatively unknown Chinese developer called Oceanwide announced at the end of January that it was to develop twin towers in the centre of San Francisco (pictured). The Beijing-based developer bought the site for $296m and has recently announced that a 186,000 square metre scheme designed by Foster + Partners would be constructed. 

The scheme, which is called First and Mission, will include apartments, a hotel, offices and retail space. The centrepiece will be twin towers, which will be 277m and 184m high. The taller of them will be the second highest in the city. As with Iskandar, the attraction is the region’s growth prospects: rental yields in San Francisco are rising at an annual rate of more than 5%, the highest anywhere in the US apart from San Jose, also in California. 

These two schemes also illustrate a growing trend for Chinese developers to become involved in construction schemes, rather than investing in existing buildings. This is also the case in New York, where Greenland is funding the lion’s share of a $5bn apartment development in Brooklyn, and China Overseas is planning the tallest building in New Jersey, a 95-storey condominium at 99 Hudson Street.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galad

Op is doing the bidding of his own "democratic" goverment as true USA patriot  .Of course attack at Lenovo has absolutely nothing to do with recent info for Kaspersky found malware made in USA and SIM card hacking again made in USA.Cheap and not working method.USA action can only fool certain segment of population(like the OP) who get their "news" from the likes of Fox and CNN.Uncle Sam is getting more desparate with each passing day.And make fool of himself everyday-just look who USA blamed for heavy snowfall recently ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Galad said:


> Op is doing the bidding of his own "democratic" goverment as true USA patriot  .Of course attack at Lenovo has absolutely nothing to do with recent info for Kaspersky found malware made in USA and SIM card hacking again made in USA.Cheap and not working method.USA action can only fool certain segment of population(like the OP) who get their "news" from the likes of Fox and CNN.Uncle Sam is getting more desparate with each passing day.And make fool of himself everyday-just look who USA blamed for heavy snowfall recently ...



I'm doing Bulgaria's bidding: 


http://www.mobilebulgaria.com/news/33751/lenovo-пусна-приложение-за-премахване-на-superfish


----------



## Aepsilons

Best of luck to the country.


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese brokerages post big profits in 2014*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-2-22 13:53:12

Chinese brokerage firms saw surging profits in 2014 boosted by easing measures from policymakers, the Securities Association of China (SAC) said.

Combined net profits of 120 brokerage firms totaled 96.55 billion yuan (15.78 billion US dollars) in 2014, surging 119.34 percent from 2013, according to SAC.

The aggregate revenues of these brokerages hit 260.28 billion yuan last year, up 63.45 percent compared with 2013. 

The sector's strong performance was attributed to bullish Chinese shares in the last quarter of 2014, thanks to the recovering economic climate and easing measures from the central government. 

China's A shares raised 724.9 billion yuan in 2014, with 47.1 billion yuan raised through the initial public offerings (IPO) of 94 enterprises, and 677.8 billion yuan from refunding by 609 listed companies, the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) revealed.

***



Galad said:


> Op is doing the bidding of his own "democratic" goverment as true USA patriot  .Of course attack at Lenovo has absolutely nothing to do with recent info for Kaspersky found malware made in USA and SIM card hacking again made in USA.Cheap and not working method.USA action can only fool certain segment of population(like the OP) who get their "news" from the likes of Fox and CNN.Uncle Sam is getting more desparate with each passing day.And make fool of himself everyday-just look who USA blamed for heavy snowfall recently ...



The guy has put up a misleading title (which has not been relocated under this thread) that suggested that all Lenovo PCs are affected. He also cunningly cut out the part where it stated that only those limited models shipped between * September 2014 and February 2015 are pre-installed. *Since then Lenovohas made *Superfish to completely disabled server side interactions (since January) on all Lenovo products so that the software product is no longer active, effectively disabling Superfish for all products in the market.
*
It is a mistake by the company, which it needs to be held responsible. But, this cannot be used to whitewash the US-regime's state-sponsored hacking through mobile, PC and other platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*61 Bln Yuan of Taxes Reduced for China's Small Firms*

Tax breaks for small and micro-sized businesses in China amounted 61.2 billion yuan (10 billion U.S. dollars) in 2014, the State Administration of Taxation (SAT) revealed.

Business income tax of 10.1 billion yuan was reduced or scrapped from 2.46 million small and micro businesses, as companies with annual taxable business income below 100,000 yuan were eligible to a 50 percent reduction.

Value added tax and turnover tax cuts were worth more than 51.1 billion yuan from 22 million small and micro businesses through a temporary suspension for certain small firms from Aug. 1, 2013, to Sept. 30, 2014, according to SAT.

China has expanded preferential tax policies for small companies and reduced their tax burden to boost economic growth and employment. Nearly 80 percent of urban jobs are provided by small companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

*






Postal Savings Bank of China chases pre-IPO investors*

Postal Savings Bank of China is in talks with potential investors, including an affiliate of Alibaba, US private equity groups and Asian sovereign wealth funds, about selling minority stakes before a possible initial public offering in early 2016.

Any stake sales or IPO must be approved by China’s State Council and the Ministry of Finance, investors with knowledge of the state-owned bank’s plans told the Financial Times.

*An IPO could raise anywhere between $10bn an $25bn, according to one banker hoping to play a role, and would rank as one of the largest on record. At the top end, that could match Alibaba’s record $25bn offering last year.*

Morgan Stanley has been mandated to line up investors ahead of any listing, which bank representatives have told potential investors could come as early as the beginning of next year.

The rise of shadow banks which are able to pay much higher interest rates on deposits could pose a competitive threat to the tightly regulated Postal Savings Bank. An infusion of private capital and expertise from a financial investor could help the bank reinvigorate its operations and better compete with rivals.

*Postal Savings Bank is a fixture in rural China, where its network scoops up deposits from rural households. It has as much as $800bn in deposits, and puts its money into Chinese government bonds and the interbank market as well as lending to small and medium-sized enterprises and agricultural households.*

*Its branch network of about 40,000 is larger than more widely known state-owned banks, such as Industrial and Commercial Bank of China.*

*“It is a true and pure savings bank,” said the head of one Chinese investment fund that is considering buying a stake. “Its ability to collect deposits is very, very strong and because it doesn’t have a huge loan book, the overall risk is very, very low. But to turn it into a new retail bank may be way too difficult.”*

Among the more interesting possible investors is Ant Financial, an affiliate of Alibaba, the US-listed ecommerce group. Alibaba already has a partnership with the International Finance Corporation, the private sector arm of the World Bank, to offer micro finance services in China. It could use the Postal Saving’s Bank’s cheap funding as a way to extend its financial muscle in the country.

Other possible investors include banks, particularly those with a presence in the region, such as DBS of Singapore, Malaysia’s Hong Leong Bank and ANZ of Australia. Asian sovereign and quasi-sovereign wealth funds such as Khazanah Nasional Berhad of Malaysia and Singapore’s Temasek have also been approached, according to investors interested in the bank.

Big private equity groups including Blackstone, KKR and Warburg Pincus are considering taking stakes, the people added, although the head of one large fund noted the “deal is hard for a control-oriented investor to love”.

Leading Chinese investment funds including Boyu Capital, Citic Capital, Hopu Investment Management and Primavera Capital, all of which have strong relationships in Beijing, are also looking at a possible transaction, the investors added.

Established as a separate entity by China Postal Group in 2007, Postal Savings Bank’s interactions with foreign financial institutions have not always gone smoothly.

*Several years ago, JPMorgan Chase considered a range of initiatives with the bank, including buying a stake and securing a role in any future IPO. The US company sent about 30 staff to advise the bank on its newly introduced credit card operations and on improving branch services. The relationship was driven from New York by Bob Lipp, a senior adviser and JPMorgan board member who became close to senior executives of Postal Savings Bank.*

But when some of those Chinese executives, including Tao Liming, the bank’s president, were detained as part of an investigation into financial fraud in 2012 by the disciplinary arm of the Communist Party, the relationship lapsed, three former JPMorgan executives said.

“We committed a lot of resources and must have spent between $60m and $70m,” said one of these people. “But we never got any mandate.”

JPMorgan declined to comment.

_Additional reporting by Gabriel Wildau_

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/5ccec596-b947-11e4-a8d0-00144feab7de.html#axzz3Sd7U0ozZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's manufacturing activity rises to four-month high in February*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-2-25 13:15:39

China's manufacturing activity improved slightly in February thanks to increased output and new orders, according to HSBC's preliminary purchasing managers' index (PMI) released on Wednesday.

*The HSBC flash manufacturing PMI for February rose to a four-month high of 50.1 from a reading of 49.7 in January, HSBC said in the report.*

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below that represents contraction.

*The output sub-index stood at 50.8 in February, up from 50.3 in January, representing a five-month high, according to the monthly report.*

"Today's data point to a marginal improvement in the Chinese manufacturing sector going into the Chinese New Year period in February. However, domestic economic activity is likely to remain sluggish and external demand looks uncertain," said HSBC chief China economist Qu Hongbin.

"We believe more policy easing is still warranted at the current stage to support growth," Qu added.

China's economy grew 7.4 percent in 2014, the weakest annual expansion in 24 years, but still in line with market expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Pragmatism can lead Silk Roads to success*
By: Huang Yiping From:English Edition of_ China Daily_| Updated: 2015-Feb-25 13:53






More than 500 delegates and entrepreneurs from countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt attended the China-EU Rail Logistics Forum Multi-communication, in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, Friday. [Photo by Xiang Mingchao/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


The Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiatives of President Xi Jinping are aimed at promoting regional economic cooperation. Being supplementary to the existing world economic order, the initiatives will help boost regional economic cooperation and development through infrastructure construction based on China's successful experiences over the past decades.

*The "Belt and Road Initiatives" are the first independent concept put forward by China for international economic cooperation. They are particularly important in the context of the International Monetary Fund's failed efforts to push forward infrastructure investment.*

*Given their popularity among some Southeast, South, Central and West Asian countries, the initiatives, if well implemented, will become a vital component of the established international system. The advance of China's westward economic cooperation is also expected to lower the risk of direct conflicts between China and the United States in the Pacific and help Beijing follow its "peaceful development" strategy.*

But while implementing the initiatives, China should refrain from using them as a Cold War tool.

*Recently, some international relations scholars claimed that a bipolar confrontation, with China and Russia on one side and the US and Japan on the other, is taking shape in the Pacific where the two camps are competing to assume the power to make the new rules. China, the scholars believe, has to strive to be the top military power to ensure that it exercises the power to make the rules and safeguard its economic interests.*

*Such views are preposterous given that China is not poised to challenge the US' position in the region. China may be the second-largest economy in the world, but its economic development is still to reach an advanced level. And the disintegration of the Soviet Union taught China a lesson: military power not built on economic strength will not last long.*

China should make efforts to prevent the well-conceived "Belt and Road Initiatives" from becoming the international version of its "go west" policy. The need, therefore, is to reflect on the failure of the strategy to achieve expected results in developing the country's western region, the rise of the central region and the revival of the old industrial base in its northeast.

*Unlike the "go west" policy in which the central government invested the funds with the local governments trying to get optimum returns on them, China should not be the only country to fund all the "Belt and Road" projects. Other countries and regions involved should make their part of the contributions and cooperate with each other to make the initiatives a success. Indiscriminate investment is unlikely to yield the expected benefits; instead, they could invite criticism from the international community.*

*China should also avoid going the Japan way. The large-scale overseas investment drive Japan launched in the 1980s - thanks to the yen's appreciation and rising labor costs - sparked worldwide worries over whether Japan would "buy" the entire world. In the end, the returns on many of Japan's overseas projects were below expectations.*

*True, China is the world's second-largest source of outbound direct investment. But then more than half of its overseas investment projects are not profitable. Given this fact, blindly pushing domestic enterprises to invest overseas under the "Belt and Road Initiatives" is unlikely to produce satisfactory results.*

The "Belt and Road Initiatives" are a well-planned global economic tactics, but their success cannot be taken for granted in the situations prevailing at home and abroad. So, China has to play a guiding role in their implementation and refrain from excessive intervention.

*Infrastructure projects in partner countries should be carried out under a global cooperation mechanism that guarantees good returns on investments. And domestic enterprises should establish a decision-making mechanism that can hold decision-makers accountable for their wrong decisions.*

Therefore, the two prime recipes of the initiatives' success are a cautious approach and proper implementation.

_The author is deputy-dean of the National School of Development, Peking University._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China's R&D expenditure surges*
Published: 2015-2-26 15:13:18

The sum spent on research and development (R&D) in China rose 12.4 percent year on year in 2014, an encouraging trend as the country has vowed to seek innovation-led growth, an official report indicated on Thursday.

The Economic and Social Development Report 2014 from the National Bureau of Statistics showed 1.33 trillion yuan ($216.8 billion) was spent on R&D last year, 140.6 billion yuan more than in 2013.

The expenditure accounted for 2.09 percent of China's GDP last year, inching up 0.01 percentage points from 2013, when the ratio exceeded 2 percent for the first time.

Intellectual property watchdogs accepted 2.36 million patent applications in 2014 and granted 1.3 million patents.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Bureaucracy hinders road maintenance*
Reporter: _Guan Yang_ 丨 CCTV.com

Despite China's increasing urbanization, more than 80% of roads are still in rural areas. A mammoth road construction program over the past few decades transformed rural roads into more modern transportation links.

But problems remain, namely upkeep. China's centrally-controlled government structure has makes it difficult to monitor and maintain roads in remote locations. But with the Chinese legislature and top political advisory body set to start their annual sessions in March, changes could be on the horizon.

62 year old Zhao Xiulian from Baiyu village, in China's northeastern Liaoning Province, no longer needs to worry about her truck loaded with sweetcorn flipping over on the bumpy roads during rainy days.

The paved roads that run through the village are now well looked after by herself and the locals: no heavy vehicles that damage pavements are welcome here.

"Poor road conditions made our daily lives very difficult in the past: our trucks would roll over when driving over holes in the roads." she said.

The improvement of road surfaces in rural areas is important. People can find work more easily, clinics and schools can be reached more safely, and farmers can make more money by getting their produce to market more quickly.

Plenty of roads have been built in China’s rural parts over the last 30 years for just these reasons- but a lack of upkeep has been the problem.

"Considering the amount of traffic, the quality of rural roads is relatively low to those found in cities. This means they are more vulnerable to damage by heavy trucks as well as flooding, so more attention needs to be paid to road maintenance." said Yu Miao, manager of Road Maintenance, Fumeng county, Liaoning province.

In recent years, China has made remarkable progress constructing roads in rural areas. In terms of distance, the roads in rural areas now account for over 80% of all roads in the country. However before the road maintenance administration was streamlined, it wasn't clear exactly which level of government was responsible for keeping them in good shape.

Under the previous governmental system, China's rural roads were usually managed by the provincial transportation department. The result was that officials would often be based hundreds of miles away from some villages, unable to monitor the status of roads. By streamlining the management structure, rural government officials now have more say on the upkeep of roads in their areas.

"Before the reform of the management of rural roads began, the provincial government was responsible for designing, building and maintaining roads in rural areas. This was proven to be an inefficient way of managing all the rural roads of the province. Now with the devolution of administrative power to county levels, no one knows more than us about what jobs that need to be done on our roads." said Lu Yajun, head of county gov't, Fumeng county.

In 2005, the state council issued a draft plan on reforming the country's management of rural roads, which called for the delegation power to lower level governments. But it was not until the third plenary session of the 18th CPC central committee that such reform was fully implemented.

"The reform and streamlining of rural road administration is paying dividends to people in rural areas, as they now have the ultimate power to decide what should be done to the roads they use themselves…while we on the other hand now have more time and manpower to work on the overall transportation development of the province." said Liu Huanxin, head of Liaoning Provincial Transporatation Dept.

Since China opened-up to the world 36 years ago, the country has experienced at least six rounds of administrative system reform. This improved efficiency is helping the nation, and governments of all levels across the country now better serve the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese dominate Forbes' powerful businesswomen list in Asia*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-2-26 

Chinese female executives dominated Forbes' annual list of "50 Power Businesswomen in Asia" this year, the US business magazine said on Thursday.

A total of 14 Chinese women were on the list, including two of Alibaba's top female decision-makers - Maggie Wu and Lucy Peng. 

Wu is the online giant's CFO and the driver of its blockbuster IPO, and Peng is a cofounder of Alibaba and the energy behind its fast growing Ant financial-services unit, said Forbes Asia. 

Other Chinese powerful businesswomen included Cheng Xue, vice chairwoman of Foshan Haitian Flavoring & Food, and Jean Liu, president of Didi Dache, a taxi-hailing app in China.

According to Forbes Asia, candidates have to be "active in the upper echelons of the business world in Asia, wield significant power and have access to robust financial resources."

This year, 16 countries were represented on the list. Six women from India also made the list, followed by five from Thailand, four from Singapore and three from the Philippines. Women from Mongolia and Myanmar appeared on the list for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## micky

sweetgrape said:


> China Develops World first 3D ship-hull plate bending machine
> China Develops World first 3D ship-hull plate bending machine | China's Great Science and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D ship-hull Plate bending machine which is developed by Surele company in Shandong Province in China,
> 
> Advantages include:
> 
> 1. Instead of Line-heating;
> 2. Will not destroy the plate material;
> 3. Green ship buliding;
> 4. Increasing efficiency of the processing of outside plate;
> 5. Cost saving;
> 6. Saving shipbuilding time;
> 7. Could bend the plate to saddle-shaped and sail-shaped;
> 8. The maximum bending thickness is 25mm;
> 9. The maximum bending width is 2000mm;
> 10. Connect with TRIBON/HDSHM system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]我国首创的船舶三维数控弯板机—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


hi friend, this is too too late reply for this ,,,,
i wanted to know more about this machine, we are looking kind of machine for some unique job work......... could you please tell me more about this machine......


----------



## sweetgrape

micky said:


> hi friend, this is too too late reply for this ,,,,
> i wanted to know more about this machine, we are looking kind of machine for some unique job work......... could you please tell me more about this machine......


Sorry, buddy, I also don't know more on it, read the report then move it here, sorry for can't help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

sweetgrape said:


> Sorry, buddy, I also don't know more on it, read the report then move it here, sorry for can't help you.


ohh,, its okey anyway thank you.......... 

(we are an NGO called isha foundation,,, teaching yoga classes all around the world...... so we are making a 112 feet steel statue of adhi yogi (first yogi) ... to represent the importance of yoga to the world... there are lot of chinese frinds coming and learning the classical and ancient yoga.. attached a link..)

just for information...


----------



## Keel

*King Long Overseas Sales Exceed Ten Thousand Units*
2015-02-27 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org

In December 11, 2011, China formally joined the World Trade Organization. Many independent brands seize the opportunity going abroad, Chinese buses included.








Today, the rise of Chinese bus has changed world bus pattern, which has won worldwide customers' attention and recognition, that China has become the world's largest bus manufacturer. And in numerous brands, "King Long" is undoubtedly the most famous for overseas customers which enjoys high brand awareness and reputation widely in overseas market. In recent years, although the international bus market has been volatile, King Long was has maintained a steady development, with sales performance been in the forefront of the industry for the time.







In the past 2014, King Long has experienced another milestone that annual sales volume and sales together to record, with export value exceeded $0.3 billion for the first time, with a breakthrough of ten thousand units, reaching 12293 units. At the same time, after more than ten years exploration in overseas market, King Long has been serving users in 122 countries and regions, with export volume of over 50 thousand units.








At the beginning of the year of Goat, King Long has started another fifteen years journey to overseas market.


Editor：Cheery


*Higer Double-decker Bus Launched in Uzbekistan*
2015-01-20 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org

On January 17, 2015, Higer Double-decker Bus Launching Ceremony is held by AT company in Tashkent, the capital of Uzbekistan, attended by the Vice Minister of Ministry of Tourism of Uzbekistan, the Deputy Mayor of Tashkent, and Liu Yaying, the representative of Chinese Commercial Counsellor in Uzbekistan, as well as Embassy representatives form Korea, Japan and India. Besides, citizens in Tashkent also come to visit the Higer bus spontaneously.









After the launching ceremony, the official from Uzbekistan has an interview with Uzbekistan TV station and takes a tour on the Higer double-decker bus with attendants of the ceremony and citizens.









On the interview, the Vice Minister of Ministry of Tourism claims that with the modern outlook, Higer double-decker bus is not only very comfortable but also eco-friendly and fuel efficient. The launching of the Higer double-decker bus symbolizes the improvement of the tourism industry in Tashkent which is becoming more appealing to local and overseas tourists, which inspires the further development of the tourism industry in Uzbekistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *China's manufacturing activity rises to four-month high in February*
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-2-25 13:15:39
> 
> China's manufacturing activity improved slightly in February thanks to increased output and new orders, according to HSBC's preliminary purchasing managers' index (PMI) released on Wednesday.
> 
> *The HSBC flash manufacturing PMI for February rose to a four-month high of 50.1 from a reading of 49.7 in January, HSBC said in the report.*
> 
> A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below that represents contraction.
> 
> *The output sub-index stood at 50.8 in February, up from 50.3 in January, representing a five-month high, according to the monthly report.*
> 
> "Today's data point to a marginal improvement in the Chinese manufacturing sector going into the Chinese New Year period in February. However, domestic economic activity is likely to remain sluggish and external demand looks uncertain," said HSBC chief China economist Qu Hongbin.
> 
> "We believe more policy easing is still warranted at the current stage to support growth," Qu added.
> 
> China's economy grew 7.4 percent in 2014, the weakest annual expansion in 24 years, but still in line with market expectations.


Excellent. These are real numbers that can be verified. A certain country can revise GDP but the numbers do not make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> *King Long Overseas Sales Exceed Ten Thousand Units*
> 2015-02-27 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org
> 
> In December 11, 2011, China formally joined the World Trade Organization. Many independent brands seize the opportunity going abroad, Chinese buses included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, the rise of Chinese bus has changed world bus pattern, which has won worldwide customers' attention and recognition, that China has become the world's largest bus manufacturer. And in numerous brands, "King Long" is undoubtedly the most famous for overseas customers which enjoys high brand awareness and reputation widely in overseas market. In recent years, although the international bus market has been volatile, King Long was has maintained a steady development, with sales performance been in the forefront of the industry for the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past 2014, King Long has experienced another milestone that annual sales volume and sales together to record, with export value exceeded $0.3 billion for the first time, with a breakthrough of ten thousand units, reaching 12293 units. At the same time, after more than ten years exploration in overseas market, King Long has been serving users in 122 countries and regions, with export volume of over 50 thousand units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of the year of Goat, King Long has started another fifteen years journey to overseas market.
> 
> 
> Editor：Cheery
> 
> 
> *Higer Double-decker Bus Launched in Uzbekistan*
> 2015-01-20 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org
> 
> On January 17, 2015, Higer Double-decker Bus Launching Ceremony is held by AT company in Tashkent, the capital of Uzbekistan, attended by the Vice Minister of Ministry of Tourism of Uzbekistan, the Deputy Mayor of Tashkent, and Liu Yaying, the representative of Chinese Commercial Counsellor in Uzbekistan, as well as Embassy representatives form Korea, Japan and India. Besides, citizens in Tashkent also come to visit the Higer bus spontaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the launching ceremony, the official from Uzbekistan has an interview with Uzbekistan TV station and takes a tour on the Higer double-decker bus with attendants of the ceremony and citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the interview, the Vice Minister of Ministry of Tourism claims that with the modern outlook, Higer double-decker bus is not only very comfortable but also eco-friendly and fuel efficient. The launching of the Higer double-decker bus symbolizes the improvement of the tourism industry in Tashkent which is becoming more appealing to local and overseas tourists, which inspires the further development of the tourism industry in Uzbekistan.



Made by China shines everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*2014 scored higher quality growth: NBS*
By Hu Weijia 2015-2-27 

*An economic hard landing unlikely: expert*

China enjoyed a higher-quality economic growth in 2014 despite slowing down to 7.4 percent, the country's statistics authority said Thursday, with analysts saying a hard landing in China's economy is unlikely in the coming years.

*Despite the slowdown, the overall outlook for China's economy is good and the quality of economy growth has improved in 2014, Xie Hongguang, the deputy head of the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS), said in a statement posted on NBS' website after the authority provided data on China's economic activities in 2014.*

*The official data showed that China's GDP stood at 63.6 trillion yuan ($10.2 trillion) in 2014 and growth in several high-end industries led the way.*

*Value-added output in China's high-tech and equipment manufacturing industries rose 12.3 percent and 10.5 percent, respectively, in 2014 from the previous year, 4 and 2.2 percent age points higher than the average levels, the data showed.*

*According to NBS' data, China's overall labor productivity, which measures economic efficiency, rose 7.0 percent in 2014 from the previous year.*

Official data showed that China's GDP expanded by 7.4 percent year-on-year in 2014, down from 7.7 percent in 2013, which was the slowest since 1991, increasing concern over the health of the economy.

*"The 7.4 percent growth is still within a reasonable range, as it can greatly help society, such as by boosting employment and improving people's living standards," Zhang Liqun, a researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council, told the Global Times on Thursday.*

Xie's words came several days before the central government was scheduled to unveil its GDP growth target for 2015 in the annual legislative and advisory sessions, which is expected to be held in March. 

Analysts said the 2015 target will likely be lowered to above 7 percent but below last year's 7.5 percent target.

*A hard landing in China's economy is unlikely in the coming years and high-quality growth will continue, even though the growth rate is expected to be 0.3-0.5 percentage points lower than in 2014, Wang Jun, an economist at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, a Beijing-based think tank, told the Global Times Thursday.*

The latest economic indicators released by HSBC Wednesday showed China's manufacturing sector bounced back in February, sparking optimism for sustained economic growth this year.

HSBC said Wednesday that China's flash Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) edged up slightly to a four-month high of 50.1 in February, ending two consecutive months of contraction.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion in manufacturing, while a reading below 50 points shows a contraction.

The previous data about China's economic operations in January showed the economy still faces downturn pressure but the recently launched policies are expected to support an economic rebound in the coming months, Wang said.

*According to a statement released after a State Council meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday, China will increase tax breaks for small and micro-sized firms and innovative enterprises in an effort to boost employment and encourage innovation.*

The central government is also expected to announced more preferential policies for business in the coming months by further easing its fiscal and monetary policies, Wang said.

In anticipation of milder tweaks to the monetary policy, there could be more cuts in the reserve requirement ratio as well as in interest rates this year to spur economic growth, Zhou Hao, an economist at the ANZ Banking Group, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Following potential monetary policy easing and deepened economic reform, China's economic growth in 2015 and in the long term could be sustained, and the annual economic growth target from 2016-2020 is expected to be set at 6.8 percent, Wang said.

*Wang added that even a slower economic growth rate of 6.6 percent from 2016 to 2020 would allow the country to double its 2010 GDP and per capita incomes for both urban and rural residents by 2020, a goal announced by former top leader Hu Jintao at the opening of the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in November 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *2014 scored higher quality growth: NBS*
> By Hu Weijia 2015-2-27
> 
> *An economic hard landing unlikely: expert*
> 
> China enjoyed a higher-quality economic growth in 2014 despite slowing down to 7.4 percent, the country's statistics authority said Thursday, with analysts saying a hard landing in China's economy is unlikely in the coming years.
> 
> *Despite the slowdown, the overall outlook for China's economy is good and the quality of economy growth has improved in 2014, Xie Hongguang, the deputy head of the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS), said in a statement posted on NBS' website after the authority provided data on China's economic activities in 2014.*
> 
> *The official data showed that China's GDP stood at 63.6 trillion yuan ($10.2 trillion) in 2014 and growth in several high-end industries led the way.*
> 
> *Value-added output in China's high-tech and equipment manufacturing industries rose 12.3 percent and 10.5 percent, respectively, in 2014 from the previous year, 4 and 2.2 percent age points higher than the average levels, the data showed.*
> 
> *According to NBS' data, China's overall labor productivity, which measures economic efficiency, rose 7.0 percent in 2014 from the previous year.*
> 
> Official data showed that China's GDP expanded by 7.4 percent year-on-year in 2014, down from 7.7 percent in 2013, which was the slowest since 1991, increasing concern over the health of the economy.
> 
> *"The 7.4 percent growth is still within a reasonable range, as it can greatly help society, such as by boosting employment and improving people's living standards," Zhang Liqun, a researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council, told the Global Times on Thursday.*
> 
> Xie's words came several days before the central government was scheduled to unveil its GDP growth target for 2015 in the annual legislative and advisory sessions, which is expected to be held in March.
> 
> Analysts said the 2015 target will likely be lowered to above 7 percent but below last year's 7.5 percent target.
> 
> *A hard landing in China's economy is unlikely in the coming years and high-quality growth will continue, even though the growth rate is expected to be 0.3-0.5 percentage points lower than in 2014, Wang Jun, an economist at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, a Beijing-based think tank, told the Global Times Thursday.*
> 
> The latest economic indicators released by HSBC Wednesday showed China's manufacturing sector bounced back in February, sparking optimism for sustained economic growth this year.
> 
> HSBC said Wednesday that China's flash Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) edged up slightly to a four-month high of 50.1 in February, ending two consecutive months of contraction.
> 
> A reading above 50 indicates expansion in manufacturing, while a reading below 50 points shows a contraction.
> 
> The previous data about China's economic operations in January showed the economy still faces downturn pressure but the recently launched policies are expected to support an economic rebound in the coming months, Wang said.
> 
> *According to a statement released after a State Council meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday, China will increase tax breaks for small and micro-sized firms and innovative enterprises in an effort to boost employment and encourage innovation.*
> 
> The central government is also expected to announced more preferential policies for business in the coming months by further easing its fiscal and monetary policies, Wang said.
> 
> In anticipation of milder tweaks to the monetary policy, there could be more cuts in the reserve requirement ratio as well as in interest rates this year to spur economic growth, Zhou Hao, an economist at the ANZ Banking Group, told the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> Following potential monetary policy easing and deepened economic reform, China's economic growth in 2015 and in the long term could be sustained, and the annual economic growth target from 2016-2020 is expected to be set at 6.8 percent, Wang said.
> 
> *Wang added that even a slower economic growth rate of 6.6 percent from 2016 to 2020 would allow the country to double its 2010 GDP and per capita incomes for both urban and rural residents by 2020, a goal announced by former top leader Hu Jintao at the opening of the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in November 2012.*


Team China 11
Team G. Chang 0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*This could be the best-looking Android Wear smartwatch yet*
*And it comes from an unlikely source: Huawei*


By Dante D'Orazio

on February 28, 2015 03:47 pm

Email
@dantedorazio
 
It looks like Huawei is taking smartwatches very seriously. As spotted by _Droid Life_, two official promo videos for the "Huawei Watch" have accidentally been set live on YouTube ahead of the device's likely announcement tomorrow at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain. Before the videos were released, the watch was pictured in an advertisement at Barcelona's El Prat airport.

From what we've seen so far, the company has made a very attractive smartwatch. The metal watch has a circular face like the Moto 360. Unlike that device, however, it has an entirely circular display that measures 42mm in diameter. One of the promotional videos reveals that the device has a sapphire display and a stainless steel unibody casing. There is also a digital crown that will bring the display back to the home watchface. It will come in at least three different finishes — silver, gold, and black — and the company promises there will be a wide array of straps. The video shows everything from a traditional bracelet to leather straps of varying widths. The company has also designed a number of very traditional watch faces for the Android Wear device.

We don't yet know the full specifications for the Android Wear smartwatch, but the video does reveal that the bottom of the watch includes a heart-rate monitor and full fitness tracking. Of course, no word yet on the battery life or screen resolution, but we're excited to learn more — one of the best looking smartwatches yet has come from an unlikely source. Check out the images below (pulled from the promo videos) for more.
_
*Update:* Huawei has officially announced its new smartwatch at MWC in Barcelona. It has a 286 ppi, 1.4-inch AMOLED touchscreen and includes a heart rate monitor, 4GB of memory, 512MB of RAM, a 6-axis motion sensor, and a Qualcomm 1.2GHz CPU._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*1. China Has Most Competitive Global Manufacturing Environment*

Nothing much has changed since this report was issued in 2103. In summary, "In China, policies either encouraging or directly funding investments in science and technology, employee education, infrastructure development along with safety and health regulations and sustainability policies are helping to provide a competitive advantage according to Chinese executives surveyed. Policies Chinese business leaders see inhibiting their competitiveness in China include antitrust laws and regulations, government financial intervention and ownership in companies, foreign direct investment policies, immigration policies and corporate tax policies."

See here: https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/global/Documents/Manufacturing/gx_2013 Global Manufacturing Competitiveness Index_11_15_12.pdf

*2. Chinese Economy Adjusts, Western Economists Freak Out*

The Western financial media constantly harp on adjustments in China's monetary and fiscal policies as indicators of Chinese fears of an economic slowdown of crisis proportions. Which is rather ironic since China still has plenty of room to adjust it's economic policies while the US does not. The Chinese Central Bank can still adjust interest rates as they are in a range that allows for that. US interest rates? They hit rock bottom years ago and have stayed there. Fiscal policy? The US is in so much debt that it can't really do anything but print more money and sell more debt to finance itself. China has nearly 4 trillion dollars in Forex reserves and nearly 5 trillions dollars in gross domestic savings, over twice that of the US, giving it plenty of room to maneuver. The WSJ, Bloomberg, FT, etc. should be far more concerned with the US and EU economies rather than China's, which is the best performing in the world, by far.

See here: China PBOC Central Bank Cuts Benchmark Lending, Deposit Rates - WSJ

*3. Chinese Labor Costs Rise, Now in Middle Range Internationally*

The stereotype of China being a low wage country where workers are treated harshly is outdated and was a distortion to begin with. Now however the data show that China in terms of total labor costs is in the middle of the pack. China has seen costs in the labor market rise rapidly, in line with the country’s phenomenal economic progress, and is now ranked 64th in the International Labor Costs Index. By contrast, key sourcing destinations that are increasingly replacing Chinese manufacturers in global supply chains are at the bottom of the barrel in terms of the labor cost index with Myanmar (171), Bangladesh (170) and Cambodia (169) all ranked among the five lowest-cost economies.

The work undertaken in these countries is of comparatively low value, the average wage is less than US$100 per month, compared to US$450 per month in China, according to the International Labor Organization. Over time, this cost-competitiveness will likely attract investment, but without concerted governmental efforts will it drive development and increase productivity and wages, as it has in China? Or will workers in those countries continue to be used as a cheap labor pool with little or no improvement in their working conditions and pay scale?

See here: Verisk Maplecroft | Labour costs lowest in Myanmar, Bangladesh and Cambodia, least competitive in Italy, France – Global ranking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

*Haier extends its global brand market share to 10.2 %, topping the Euromonitor Global Major Appliances 2014 Brands rankings for the sixth consecutive year*
01 01 2015

On December 31st, 2014, Haier was ranked again as the Number One Global Major Appliances Brand with 10.2% retail volume market share in 2014 according to the latest data released by Euromonitor International, the world's leading independent provider of business intelligence on industries, countries, companies, and consumers.

It is learned that this is the sixth consecutive year that Haier has been rated as the top of the Top Euromonitor Global Major Appliances Brands and the first time that Haier’s global retail sales has reached double digits. Haier also tops Euromonitor International's ranking in three product categories including Refrigeration Appliances, Home Laundry Appliances and Electrical Wine Cooler/Chiller.

*The past year 2014 has witnessed profound changes in the world’s home appliances market. Household appliances giants in Europe and America as well as Japanese appliances brands have displayed unexpected changes. Global household appliances sales have experienced continuously decreasing growth and even negative growth. However, the research data from Euromonitor International shows that Haier’s global retail sales of major appliances have maintained a continuous increase since Haier topped the Euromonitor Global Major Appliances Brands rankings in 2009 with a global market share of 5.1%.This time Haier’s crowning for the sixth consecutive year with an absolute advantage of 10.2% in global market share against the market sluggishness endorses Haier’s successful transformation.*

Haier’s continuous increase in global sales of major appliances is due to its ability to rapidly respond to the users’ pain points and meet users’ needs. Take refrigerators that are plugged in 24 hours as an example, the direct cooling refrigerators currently used by most households in China are not only power-hungry but also, in the case of frost formation, encourage the thriving of bacteria and are hard to be defrosted. However, the air cooled frost-free refrigerator developed by Haier resolves these user problems once and for all. Also, due to the revolutionary technology Haier’s air cooled refrigerators have gradually started to be universally spread.

Secondly for instance the washing machines that need be used weekly and even daily in many households. The inner tank of a pulsator washing machine that has been used for three years is reportedly 500 times dirtier than the closestool. In everyday life, consumers either know nothing about it or need regularly clean the washing machine tanks. *Haier’s “No Need to Be Cleaned” washing machines enable consumers to have clothes washed really clean in cleaner tanks. In spite of the high price starting from 3999 RMB, Haier’s magical washing machines reaped nearly a sales volume of 200,000 units in 5 months, surpassing the industry’s high-end pulsator washing machines. *

In addition, Haier’s wine coolers/chillers, like freezers, have also solved the pain spots of consumers and met those needs. *Haier’s global sales of 22.8% with freezers and 18.1% with wine coolers/chillers represent their shares in the minds of users and also prove the popularity of these two products among the users.*

*In the Internet Age, Haier exhibits itself externally with the concept “Smart Home” and internally“the networked factory” . Haier’s “Smart Home” refers to the digitalized operation based on the understanding of and interacting with users. On Haier’s user-oriented big data platform about, the data tags on users’ interests/likes, brand preferences, buying intentions are numbered in billions, help generate clear user picture and clearly analyzes user needs to drive business innovation. What’s more, Haier’s smart household appliances such as the Air Rubik, “No Need to Be Cleaned” washing machines, Smart window refrigerators and SKFR series air-conditioners have represented the concrete implementation of Haier’s “Smart Home” strategy.*

Haier’s “networked factory” serves as a connection between Haier’s research and development resources and users so as to create the optimized smart appliances product experience during the whole process. Answering to the trends of the internet age and focusing on users, Haier has removed the distance to interact with users and realized the real-time networking and interacting between global users and global R&D resources, module makers, staff and automatic equipment via the open eco-system of “the networked factory”, with the ultimate purpose of providing really designed-to-custom, made-to-custom and delivered-to-custom user experiences.

Besides, as China’s most time-honored brand in the field of smart household appliances,* Haier U-home has been rated as China’s Number One Smart Household Appliances Brand for six consecutive years*. Haier has so far built a one-stop smart life solution that covers household life sphere such as air, water, food, cleaning& care and entertainment based on the U+ Smart Life platform. This solution of Haier is changing people’s lifestyles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*79.8 Bln USD Infrastructure Program Begins in Gansu, China*

2015-03-01 17:34:37 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei

A huge infrastructure project kicked off in China's northwest province of Gansu, which will facilitate trade and people exchanges between China and central Asia.

Though the province does not share its borders with any central Asian countries, it will be an important stretch of the Silk Road Economic Belt.

The six-year, 500-billion-yuan (79.8 billion U.S. dollars) development project will add more than 60,000 kilometers of road, including 4,070 km expressways, and improve the connectivity of the existing transportation network.

The provincial authorities have not released the funding source, but officials told Xinhua local government-backed financing vehicle Gansu Provincial Highway Aviation Tourism Investment Group had invested in the project. Road construction receives fiscal support from the central government.

The province is also expected to build 12 civilian airports in the next six years, expanding the reach of its air service to 82 percent of the province's population, at 25.57 million in 2010.

Since the third quarter of last year, China's top economic planner has approved a slew of transportation projects to boost regional connectivity. It also launched a 40 billion U.S dollar fund backed by the country's foreign reserves to support infrastructure building in countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

*



*
*Statistics show that there are more than 200,000 high voltage sodium lamps in the city's six major districts, and these account for over 80 percent of the city's streetlamps. *

*Beijing pilots street lamp chargers for electric cars*
_2015-01-12 15:34
XinhuaWeb Editor: Mo Hong'e _

Beijing has launched a pilot project to transform street lamps to serve as charging poles for electric cars.

Eighty-eight high-pressure sodium lamps on a road in Beijing's Changping District have been converted into energy-saving LED lamps. Eight charging poles have been installed and put into trial operation using the energy saved from the new LED lamps, said the Beijing Municipal Science and Technology Commission.

The charging poles work day and night, alleviating charging demand for electric taxis and private cars in the area, said the commission.

Beijing will expand the project to other areas.

Beijing has built charging poles at new energy car dealers, parking lots, high-tech industry parks and expressway service areas.

The city plans to build 10,000 public charging poles for electric cars by 2017, the municipal government said in June of last year.

The charging poles will be installed in airports and train stations, public parking lots, malls and supermarket parking lots, highway rest areas, electric car dealers and gas stations.

The Chinese government has been encouraging consumers to buy electric vehicles as a solution to the country's pollution problems. But the plan has been hindered by a bottleneck in the charging infrastructure.

A charging system for the Beijing-Shanghai expressway will soon open. Over the weekend, five electric cars started a 1,262-km test journey from east China's business hub of Shanghai to Beijing, with charging stations available every 50 km in each direction.

China's electric car production jumped fourfold to 83,900 vehicles in 2014, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said Friday.

In 2014, output of pure electric passenger cars rose 300 percent from a year earlier to 37,800, with plug-in hybrid passenger cars reaching 16,700 units.

Measures including tax exemptions, price subsidies and requirements for government organs to buy green cars are in place. However, new energy cars still account for only a tiny proportion of total output. In the first 11 months of 2014, China's automotive industry produced 21.1 million vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

*China’s first rainbow tunnel opens to traffic *
_2015-03-02 14:33Ecns.cnWeb Editor:Yao Lan_





_Vehicles run under a newly-built rainbow coloured tunnel in Zhengzhou, Central China’s Henan province. The 400-meter-long tunnel, the first of its kind in China, has a total investment of nearly 100 million yuan ($16 million), according to construction workers. From both ends to the middle section, the color transitions from purple to blue to help drivers get used to the light change as they enter and exit the tunnel, sources said. (Photo: China News Service/Ma Yiheng)_

_



_

_



_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese firms launch world's first graphene phones*
China National News (IANS) Tuesday 3rd March, 2015

Two Chinese firms have beaten global competition to launch phones with touch screens, batteries and thermal conduction incorporating graphene, a recently isolated material with outstanding electrical, chemical and mechanical properties.

A batch of 30,000 such phones was jointly put on sale by the Moxi and Galapad technology firms on Monday in southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Xinhua news agency reported.

The use of graphene can make touch screens more sensitive and prolong battery life by 50 percent, according to the producers.

The key technology for the new phones, which use the Android system and will sell for 2,499 yuan ($406) each, was developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Graphene is a single layer of carbon atoms in a honeycomb lattice. It was first isolated in 2004. Scientists worldwide have been rushing to test it.

China leads the world in the mass production of graphene films for phone and computer touch screens. In 2013, a production line capable of producing tens of millions of graphene films every year went into operation in Chongqing.

Chinese firms launch world's first graphene phones - China National News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Commodities explained: China’s new normal*
By Henry Sanderson, Financial Times

*Home working: China has shifted the emphasis to a model based on domestic demand*

As the Chinese return from their New Year celebrations, commodities traders and industry executives will be wondering what the year of the sheep holds for the sector.

*Why is Chinese growth on the minds of commodities traders?*

China has been the most important factor in commodities demand in the past decade.

The commodities “supercycle” that started in the early 2000s was largely driven by the country as investment in infrastructure, property, and factories producing exports for the globe required increasing imports of raw materials. Beijing’s 2009 stimulus further prolonged the demand, with loose credit encouraging the use of metal as collateral for loans.

China grew from consuming about 12 per cent of the world’s metals in 2000 to near 50 per cent today. In commodities like iron ore, between 1998 through 2008, China’s total demand rose more than five times. In steel, China grew to consume more than the US, Russia, India, Japan and Korea combined, and has also been a key driver of oil demand growth in the past decade.

But markets are having to come to terms with what President Xi Jinping has called the “new normal” Chinese economy. A sudden slowing or shift in commodities demand could ripple through global markets.

*So what is happening now?*

China’s demand patterns for commodities are changing. The question is whether these shifts are structural. Metals such as copper, which closely follow China’s economic data, have already been hit and are trading at their lowest levels in more than five years. Consumption of steel in China fell last year, the first time in 30 years it has recorded a drop.

Demand growth for oil is also slowing as the country’s energy consumption becomes increasingly efficient, according to the Oxford Institute for Energy Studies. China accounted for two-thirds of global oil demand growth between 2003 and 2012, yet 2014 saw the slowest growth in two decades. That is a harbinger of things to come, says the institute.





*
Which commodities will be affected as China transforms its economy?*

*Raw materials tied to construction and infrastructure, so called “early cycle” commodities such as steel, iron ore and coal, are the most likely to be affected. Many analysts believe copper demand will be hit this year and next as property construction slows. *

In its analysis of a scenario where Chinese demand growth remains flat, Macquarie calculates that the copper market would have a 2m tonne surplus by 2019 rather than an expected deficit. For miners, that would erase the need for new capacity. Put another way: the boom days would definitely be over.

*So far so negative. Are there any bright spots?*

*China’s overall commodity consumption is unlikely to have peaked at current levels of income per capita, says the International Monetary Fund. Instead it will shift gradually toward high-grade foods and metals.

The key drivers will be higher incomes and rising consumer power. *

Some food commodities are expected to do well, with beef expected to become the fastest growing food import sector, increasing at a rate of 7 per cent a year, says the Food and Agriculture Organization. Dairy imports are also expected to increase sharply as a result of slower growth in domestic production.

Gold is also expected to benefit from rising disposable incomes and growing market infrastructure such as the Shanghai Gold Exchange.

*Others, such as palladium, used in autocatalysis, nickel and zinc, ingredients for steel products could potentially benefit from a shift towards consumption via use in cars and household goods. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*ZTE doubled 4G shipments and global market share exceeded 25% in 2014*

zte | Posted: 03 Mar 2015, 10:20

ZTE Corporation, a major international provider of telecommunications, enterprise and consumer technology solutions for the Mobile Internet, today announced that its wireless division witnessed a year-on-year sales growth of 20 percent in 2014, seeing remarkable achievements in landscape, size, and market share.






In 2014, ZTE continued to grow steadily in the global 4G market, making breakthroughs in major countries and with high-end operators. Compared with 2013, ZTE's 4G eNodeB shipments doubled in 2014, accounting for more than 25 percent of the global market share. The sales of 4G core network products achieved a year-on-year growth of nearly 200 percent in the European market, making ZTE the world's fastest-growing supplier of 4G products.

By the end of December 2014, ZTE's wireless sector had signed more than 170 LTE/evolved packet core (EPC) commercial contracts worldwide, and entered 70 percent of the countries that have invested in 4G networks. With innovative solutions and high-quality networks, ZTE has become a leader in improving wireless network performance, saving network construction and maintenance costs for customers and improving customers' profitability. ZTE ranked first among the five manufacturers in the overall evaluation of commercial 4G networks by China Telecom in 2014. In addition, ZTE was highly praised in many third-party tests in Germany, Belgium, Hong Kong, South Africa, Nigeria, and other places.

In 2014, ZTE's full range of LTE eNodeBs, including distributed eNodeBs, indoor and outdoor macro eNodeBs and small cells, were widely used, meeting operators' requirements for network deployment in different scenarios. In 2014, ZTE launched the world's first 365 Mbps compact ultra-broadband RRU product, which is the most highly integrated device and provides more flexible multi-radio access technology (RAT) networking solutions. ZTE has put a baseband unit (BBU) product with the smallest size and largest capacity into large-scale commercial use. This product supports 2G/3G/4G RATs, matches the processing capacity of commercial networks, and meets operators' requirements for multi-RAT deployment.

ZTE's pioneering Qcell solution for intensive indoor coverage, which is applicable to active distributed indoor coverage of complicated buildings and integrates multiple RATs and frequencies, is also highly-rated by customers. ZTE launched the Cloud UniCore solution based on network function virtualization (NFV) and software-defined network (SDN) technologies for the convergence of IT and CT, which offers industry-leading cloud-based and virtualized wireless networks to meet the future development trends of wireless networks and user demands.

In 2014, ZTE continued its strategic efforts in 5G technologies and became a pioneer in the 5G field. In June 2014, ZTE first proposed its innovative pre-5G ideas and technology roadmaps, providing 5G-like ultra-high service experience by applying 5G technologies to existing 4G networks. ZTE has made outstanding progress in commercial use of pre-5G, and ZTE's original massive multiple-input multiple-output (MIMO), ultra-dense networks (UDN), and multi-user shared access (MUSA) have entered the commercial validation phase. In November 2014, ZTE completed a pre-commercial field test of the world's first Massive MIMO base station.

ZTE will continue its efforts in the wireless market, and implement its M-ICT strategy in mobile internet, SDN, voice over LTE (VoLTE), traffic management, big data, and other fields, to enhance independent innovation capabilities and launch innovative solutions.

ZTE doubled 4G shipments and global market share exceeded 25% in 2014 - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *ZTE doubled 4G shipments and global market share exceeded 25% in 2014*
> 
> zte | Posted: 03 Mar 2015, 10:20
> 
> ZTE Corporation, a major international provider of telecommunications, enterprise and consumer technology solutions for the Mobile Internet, today announced that its wireless division witnessed a year-on-year sales growth of 20 percent in 2014, seeing remarkable achievements in landscape, size, and market share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2014, ZTE continued to grow steadily in the global 4G market, making breakthroughs in major countries and with high-end operators. Compared with 2013, ZTE's 4G eNodeB shipments doubled in 2014, accounting for more than 25 percent of the global market share. The sales of 4G core network products achieved a year-on-year growth of nearly 200 percent in the European market, making ZTE the world's fastest-growing supplier of 4G products.
> 
> By the end of December 2014, ZTE's wireless sector had signed more than 170 LTE/evolved packet core (EPC) commercial contracts worldwide, and entered 70 percent of the countries that have invested in 4G networks. With innovative solutions and high-quality networks, ZTE has become a leader in improving wireless network performance, saving network construction and maintenance costs for customers and improving customers' profitability. ZTE ranked first among the five manufacturers in the overall evaluation of commercial 4G networks by China Telecom in 2014. In addition, ZTE was highly praised in many third-party tests in Germany, Belgium, Hong Kong, South Africa, Nigeria, and other places.
> 
> In 2014, ZTE's full range of LTE eNodeBs, including distributed eNodeBs, indoor and outdoor macro eNodeBs and small cells, were widely used, meeting operators' requirements for network deployment in different scenarios. In 2014, ZTE launched the world's first 365 Mbps compact ultra-broadband RRU product, which is the most highly integrated device and provides more flexible multi-radio access technology (RAT) networking solutions. ZTE has put a baseband unit (BBU) product with the smallest size and largest capacity into large-scale commercial use. This product supports 2G/3G/4G RATs, matches the processing capacity of commercial networks, and meets operators' requirements for multi-RAT deployment.
> 
> ZTE's pioneering Qcell solution for intensive indoor coverage, which is applicable to active distributed indoor coverage of complicated buildings and integrates multiple RATs and frequencies, is also highly-rated by customers. ZTE launched the Cloud UniCore solution based on network function virtualization (NFV) and software-defined network (SDN) technologies for the convergence of IT and CT, which offers industry-leading cloud-based and virtualized wireless networks to meet the future development trends of wireless networks and user demands.
> 
> In 2014, ZTE continued its strategic efforts in 5G technologies and became a pioneer in the 5G field. In June 2014, ZTE first proposed its innovative pre-5G ideas and technology roadmaps, providing 5G-like ultra-high service experience by applying 5G technologies to existing 4G networks. ZTE has made outstanding progress in commercial use of pre-5G, and ZTE's original massive multiple-input multiple-output (MIMO), ultra-dense networks (UDN), and multi-user shared access (MUSA) have entered the commercial validation phase. In November 2014, ZTE completed a pre-commercial field test of the world's first Massive MIMO base station.
> 
> ZTE will continue its efforts in the wireless market, and implement its M-ICT strategy in mobile internet, SDN, voice over LTE (VoLTE), traffic management, big data, and other fields, to enhance independent innovation capabilities and launch innovative solutions.
> 
> ZTE doubled 4G shipments and global market share exceeded 25% in 2014 - OFweek News



Moving up the value chain 

***

*China's interest rate adjustments beteen 2008 and 2015*



0 Comment(s)



​

A Chinese bank clerk counts the stacks of one-hundred yuan notes for a customer at a bank in Hefei, east China's Anhui province on October 14, 2010. [File photo]



*Year 2014-2015*

Feb 28, 2015

A cut to benchmark interest rate by 25 basis points, lowering one-year benchmark loan rate to 5.35 and saving rate to 2.5 percent.

Nov 21, 2014

A cut to one-year benchmark lending rate by 40bps to 5.6 percent, cut to benchmark savings rate by 0.25bps to 2.75 percent.

​

A clerk counts U.S. dollar and Chinese yuan notes. [File photo]



*Year 2012*

July 6

An asymmetric rate cut for the first time as benchmark lending rate was down 31bps to 6 percent, and savings rate down 25bps to 3 percent.

June 8

A 25bps rate cut to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which were brought down to 6.31 and 3.25 percent respectively.

​

A clerk counts Chinese yuan notes. [File photo]



*Year 2011*

July 7

A 25bps increase to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which rose to 6.56 and 3.5 percent respectively.

April 6

A 25bps increase to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which rose to 6.31 and 3.25 percent respectively.

Feb 9

A 25bps increase to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which rose to 6.06 and 3 percent respectively.

​



*Year 2010*

Dec 26

A 25bps increase to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which rose to 5.81 and 2.75 percent respectively.

Oct 20

A 25bps increase to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which rose to 5.56 and 2.5 percent respectively.


*Year 2008*

Dec 23

A 27bps cut to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which were brought down to 5.31 and 2.25 percent respectively.

Nov 27

A 108bps cut to the benchmark lending and savings rate, which were brought down to 5.58 and 2.52 percent respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

With the latest CPI running at 1.7%, a base rate of 5.35% leaves a lot of room for further monetary easing/stimulus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese companies unveil new products at Mobile World Congress*
Published: 2015-3-3 10:10:36

Chinese companies, Huawei, ZTE and Lenovo have presented new products at the 2015 Mobile World Congress (MWC) from March 2 to 5.

Monday saw ZTE present the ZTE Grand S3, which has an eye recognition system to unblock it. This system, called Eyeprint ID, is integrated into the phone's camera and recognizes its user by looking at the veins and white spaces in their eye.

This new smartphone contains a 5.5-inch, fully-HD screen with a Snapdragon 801 processor and a 3GB RAM memory with 64 GB of internal memory.

LTE also presented the voice-operated ZTE Star 2, the Blade S6 and Spro 2, which is a smart projector with an Android operating system.

Huawei presented the Huawei Smartwatch and two more wearables: a wristband and a headset.

The CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group Richard Yu highlighted that the Android powered Smartwatch, which will be on sale in the "middle of the year," has a six-axis motion sensor and heart rate monitor as well as a round sapphire glass screen with a 286 pixels per inch display.

It was designed to look more like a classical watch, while rival products were "more like gadgets," he added.

The Smartwatch allows its wearer to receive and send e-mails and download applications. It has a 4 GB memory 512 MB of RAM and Bluetooth 4.1

The 2105 MWC also saw Huawei launch the Talkband B2, an update of the company's Talkband B1, which is a combined wristband/Bluetooth headset device, along with the Talkband N1 headset, which has 4GB of embedded storage, allowing wearers to carry around 1,000 songs with them as well as enjoy voice call facilities.

Huawei's MediaPad X2 is designed to succeed the X1 and is a 7-inch screen tablet with (long-term evolution) LTE connectivity, which can also be used to make voice calls. It hits the market in two versions, one with a 16GB memory and another with a capacity of 32 GB.

Lenovo presented two smartphones on Monday, along with the pocket Vibe Shot projector, which is a hybrid between a smartphone and camera, which possesses a 16 mega pixel camera able to take clear photos in low light.

The Lenovo smartphone has a 5-inch screen and Snapdragon processor working with the Android 5.0 Lollipop system with 32 GB memory, support for Dual SIM and 4G connectivity.

Meanwhile, the Lenovo A7000 is the first smartphone with Dolby Atmos technology to improve sound quality. It has a 5.5 inch HD screen and a thickness of 7.9 mm and at a price of 169 US dollars is aimed at the budget end of the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi launches GoPro video camera rival at a fraction of the cost*

Paul Bischoff

12:14 pm on Mar 2, 2015







Chinese smartphone and gadget maker Xiaomi this morning unveiled its newest toy, a GoPro-like sports video camera dubbed YiCamera. In typical Xiaomi fashion, the camera is now on sale at the Mi.com website (in China only) via flash sale at a fraction of the cost of its American inspiration: RMB 399 (US$63.50).

Xiaomi didn’t actually create the YiCamera. It’s made by the same company as the Ants smart webcam, or "Xiaoyi," which is also sold through Xiaomi’s online store. Xiaomi has struck partnerships with several gadget makers to offer a wider array of devices under its popular brand name, cementing its role as both a device maker and an ecommerce company.

The new camera takes 16MP photos and 60 fps 1080p H.264-encoded video captured by a Sony Exmor R CMOS sensor. The f/2.8 aperture lens captures ultra-wide 155-degree panoramic views. Shooting modes include slow motion and adjustable time lapse photography. It boasts built-in wifi and Bluetooth and an app for editing and sharing video on your smartphone. Here’s a spec comparison chart with the entry-level GoPro Hero model:

YiCamera vs GoPro spec comparison | Create infographics

Unlike the GoPro, YiCamera doesn’t appear to come with a plastic protective case, instead mounting directly to the accessory of your choice. Those accessories include a selfie stick and a harness for your cat or dog.






Xiaomi’s other peripheral accessories include an air purifier (see our hands-on here), asmart power socket, lightbulbs, and a blood pressure monitor.

Xiaomi launches GoPro video camera rival for just $63

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

*Russia Dumps Most US Paper Ever As China Reduces Treasurys Holdings To January 2013 Levels*




Submitted by Tyler Durden on 02/18/2015 22:02 -0400


Back in December, Socgen spread a rumor that Russia has begun selling its gold. Subsequent IMF data showed that not only was this not correct, Russia in fact added to its gold holdings. But there was one thing it was selling: some $22 billion in US Treasurys, *a record 20% of its total holdings, *bringing its US paper inventory to just $86 billion in December - _the lowest since June 2008.
_







It wasn't just Russia: the country that has ever more frequently been said to be in the same camp as Russia - and against the US - namely *China, also sold another $6 billion in Treasurys in the last month of 2014, which would have made its US treasury holdings equal with those of Japan, if only Tokyo hadn't also sold over $10 billion in the same month.*





And while we know that Russia used at least some of the proceeds to buy gold, the bigger question is: just what is China buying with all these stealthy USD-denominated liquidations, and how much gold does the PBOC really have as of this moment.


Buy low sell hi - basic concept that housewives know. What is so "stealthy" about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Lenovo absorbs new acquisitions*
China Daily, March 4, 2015


Lenovo Group will focus on absorbing the two major businesses it acquired last year into its operations in the coming months, according to Yang Yuanqing, the company's chairman and CEO.

*Lenovo acquired IBM Corp's low-end server business in September, and it bought Motorola's mobile business in October.*

Yang, a member of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference National Committee, was asked by China Daily as he attended the annual session whether the company planned to make further investments this year.

"We've already spent a lot of money," he said. "We will make further considerations if we have the money."

*The quarterly revenues of Lenovo, the world's largest personal computer maker and third-largest smartphone producer, reached $14.1 billion last year, up 31 percent year on year, the company disclosed last month.*

Motorola for the first time sold more than 10 million units in the final quarter of last year and is re-entering the Chinese market following a two-year absence.

Yang told the media in February that the two newly acquired businesses are "achieving great momentum" in their first quarter of integration, according to Xinhua News Agency.

In addition to its plan to absorb the new investments, Lenovo will strive for greater growth in two areas, smartphones and servers, Yang told reporters on Tuesday.

Lenovo has launched new mobile phones at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain. Yang was asked whether the company planned to sell these models in China and replied, "We'll not just be entering the country, we want to occupy markets across the world." He said he hopes the Chinese economy "will continue to maintain its high pace of development".

"I believe such high-speed development can be realized," he added. "Domestic consumption is a very critical driving force. That is what a major part my proposals (to the CPPCC) will focus on."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

*Global Smartphone Shipments in 2014 Total 1.167B with Samsung and Apple as First and Second, TrendForce Reports*

TAIPEI, Jan. 20, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Global smartphone shipments totaled 1.167 billion units in 2014, a year-on-year increase of 25.9%, *with combined shipments of Chinese brands reaching 453.4 million units. Chinese vendors thus managed to encompass almost 40% of the global shipments and represent six of the top ten smartphone brands worldwide.*

"2014 was definitely an impressive year for Chinese brands as they gained more share of the global market," said Avril Wu, global smartphone analyst of TrendForce. Even so, Wu noted that the pooled shipments of numerous Chinese brands were still less than the combined shipments of the 2014 brand leader, Samsung, and the second best, Apple. Their shipments together accounted for 518 million units. "This shows that the fierce competition among the brands relatively and severely narrowed their profit margins," said Wu.

*Samsung and Apple retained their first and second spot in worldwide smartphone shipments*

2014 was a difficult year for Samsung as its market share dropped to 28% compared with 32.5% of the previous year. Nonetheless, Samsung retained its number one position. According to Wu, Samsung's large-size, high-end Galaxy Note series faced stiff challenges from iPhone 6 Plus, while its midlevel and low-end smartphone shipments were undercut by inexpensive Chinese brands. As a result, Samsung's overall shipment target had undergone downward revisions since the beginning of 2014, with annual growth in shipments only at 8.4% (around 326.4 million units).

In 2014, Apple maintained its high annual growth rate of 24.5%, which translates to 191.3 million units shipped worldwide for the entire year. With 16.4% market share, Apple was a solid number two in the worldwide smartphone rankings. Apple's position was attributed to the success of its first large-size smartphone model, the iPhone 6 Plus. This new category addressed Apple's lack of smartphones with above 5" screens and thus significantly raised the fourth quarter shipping ratio.

As for LG, its strategy of "promoting high quality products at low prices" paid off with strong market reception to its flagship smartphone models, ranging from G2/G2 Pro to the newest G3. "Right now G3 is the first smartphone outfitted with a 2K screen that gives users better viewing experience," said Wu, "and this showed LG's advantage of having a display panel manufacturer as under its wings." For that reason, LG was the dark horse of 2014 with its ranking jumped up to number four and annual shipment growth at 75.4% (70 million units shipped).

*Chinese brands represent six of the global top ten due to their high C/P products and rising domestic demands in China*

Lenovo officially completed its acquisition of Motorola from Google in the fourth quarter of 2014. The acquisition and reorganization process took almost a year since Lenovo's announcement. With the merger finalized, Lenovo's total shipments in 2014 exceeded 90 million units and its annual growth surpassed 100%. It ranked first place among Chinese smartphone vendors and third worldwide with its 7.9% global market share.

With the introduction of the Honor 6 model in 2014, Huawei wholly changed its strategy of using smartphone chips from Qualcomm and MediaTek for its high-end products. Honor 6 is packed with Kirin 920, a 4G chipset developed by Huawei's subsidiary HiSilicon. "HiSilicon's product roadmap shows that in the future it will pursue R&D in midlevel and lower-end products," said Alan Chen, Chinese smartphone analyst of TrendForce, "and Huawei also determines to eventually become self-reliant in chipset supply." With approximately 70 million units shipped and an annual growth around 70%, Huawei was ranked number five in the 2014 worldwide smartphone shipments. The company benefitted from its unproblematic overseas expansion, its rapid growth within China, and its good working relations with telecom operators.

As for the smartphone makers with the best cost-performance products, the title goes to Xiaomi. Its flagship models cost around US$300 to US$350, but they match their high-end counterparts from international vendors in hardware specs. Since its rise inChina during the latter half of 2011, Xiaomi has been able to more than double its growth each year. Its 2014 annual shipment growth exceeded 200% with 60 million units shipped, and at one point managed to edge out the leading vendors in China such as Samsung, Huawei, and Lenovo. Xiaomi ranked six worldwide in 2014.

Chen further stated that MediaTek's success with complete reference design for 3G chips allowed the company to take over China's smartphone market in the last few years, creating difficulties for the top manufacturer Qualcomm. With Chinese telecom operators actively promoting 4G smartphones in 2014, however, Qualcomm came back strongly based on its adoption and enhancement of MediaTek's model. Qualcomm's 4G solution for smartphone OEMs, which is better priced and more in tune with Chinese clients, threatened MediaTek's standing in China. According to TrendForce, 4G smartphone's penetration rate in China was around 20% in 2014 and estimated to exceed 40% in 2015
http://press.trendforce.com/press/20150120-1806.html

*Contact*

Ms. Lilia Huang
+886-2-7702-6888 ext 640
LiliaHuang@TrendForce.com





Chinese lacquer wood folding screen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China to trial Shenzhen-HK Stock Connect*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-5 9:09:31

China will launch Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect program on a trial basis "at an appropriate time," according to a government work report to be delivered by Premier Li Keqiang at the annual parliamentary session Thursday.

The move, part of the world's second largest economy's effort to deepen financial sector reform, came after the country launched the similar scheme of Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect in November.

Under the scheme, Hong Kong-based investors are allowed to trade Shanghai-listed stocks under a daily quota of 13 billion yuan (about 2.1 billion US dollars) and total ceiling of 300 billion. Shanghai traders may invest in Hong Kong-listed stocks under a daily quota of 10.5 billion yuan and a total ceiling of 250 billion yuan.

Officials have hailed the Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect program, saying it is conducive to consolidating the role of Hong Kong as an international financial center, and speeding up the building of Shanghai as an international financial center to raise the competitiveness of China's overall capital market.

Hong Kong's financial secretary said last month that the Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect project had been operating smoothly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China's loans to small and micro firms rise by 3.08 trln yuan in 2014*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-6 18:08:22

The outstanding loans extended to small and micro businesses in China rose by 3.08 trillion yuan ($500 billion) from the start of 2014 to hit 20.7 trillion yuan by the year end, China Banking Regulatory Commission said on Friday.

The loans to small and micro businesses accounted for 23.85 percent of the country's total loans, according to the statement, adding that the growth rate of such loans exceeded the average rate of all loans nationwide by 4.2 percentage points.

The loans were shared among 11.446 million small and micro firms, up 9 percent from the same period in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

A tale of two HSR. 

In China, it is economically viable and profitable. It is the pride of the country.

In Taiwan, sad to say, it is not. 

------------------------
Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

*Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC*
2015/03/08 19:23:51






Taipei, March 8 (CNA) The Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) is preparing to take over Taiwan's loss-plagued high-speed rail system until regulations are revised to ensure its continued operations, a ministry spokesman said Sunday.

Transport Minister Chen Jian-yu (陳建宇) is scheduled to brief the Legislative Yuan's Transportation Committee on the matter and answer lawmakers' questions the following day.

According to a report submitted to the Legislature, the Transporation Committee in January rejected a proposal for financial reform of the Taiwan High Speed Rail Corporation (THSRC), operator of the bullet train service.

In the absence of a financial restructuring plan, the THSRC is expected to declare bankruptcy, so the government will be forced to take over operation of the system, according to the spokesman.

However, if the THSRC brings forth another fair and reasonable financial reform proposal in compliance with laws and regulations in the future, the ministry will continue negotiations with the corporation based on creating a win-win-win situation among the government, the general public and the company.

In other transport-related news, the ministry will continue to urge the Civil Aeronautics Administration (CAA) to strengthen its review of navigation guide systems at airports and improve navigation safety management after two plane crashes in less than a year involving TransAsia Airways, according to the spokesman.

The CAA has mapped out short-, middle- and long-term strategies for strengthening the overall safety of navigation operations and will continue to improve navigation safety management systems, the spokesman added.

International visitors to Taiwan reached a record high of 9.91 million in 2014, the spokesman went on, citing statistics compiled by the Tourism Bureau.

In addition, there are 65 Halal restaurants and 13 national scenic areas friendly to Muslims travelers, prompting media outlets and travel agencies in the Middle East to explore tourist attractions in Taiwan, according to the spokesman.

(By Tseng Ying-yu and Evelyn Kao)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Any corruption in Taiwan HSR projects ?


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> A tale of two HSR.
> 
> In China, it is economically viable and profitable. It is the pride of the country.
> 
> In Taiwan, sad to say, it is not.
> 
> ------------------------
> Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> 
> *Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC*
> 2015/03/08 19:23:51
> 
> View attachment 200589
> 
> 
> Taipei, March 8 (CNA) The Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) is preparing to take over Taiwan's loss-plagued high-speed rail system until regulations are revised to ensure its continued operations, a ministry spokesman said Sunday.
> 
> Transport Minister Chen Jian-yu (陳建宇) is scheduled to brief the Legislative Yuan's Transportation Committee on the matter and answer lawmakers' questions the following day.
> 
> According to a report submitted to the Legislature, the Transporation Committee in January rejected a proposal for financial reform of the Taiwan High Speed Rail Corporation (THSRC), operator of the bullet train service.
> 
> In the absence of a financial restructuring plan, the THSRC is expected to declare bankruptcy, so the government will be forced to take over operation of the system, according to the spokesman.
> 
> However, if the THSRC brings forth another fair and reasonable financial reform proposal in compliance with laws and regulations in the future, the ministry will continue negotiations with the corporation based on creating a win-win-win situation among the government, the general public and the company.
> 
> In other transport-related news, the ministry will continue to urge the Civil Aeronautics Administration (CAA) to strengthen its review of navigation guide systems at airports and improve navigation safety management after two plane crashes in less than a year involving TransAsia Airways, according to the spokesman.
> 
> The CAA has mapped out short-, middle- and long-term strategies for strengthening the overall safety of navigation operations and will continue to improve navigation safety management systems, the spokesman added.
> 
> International visitors to Taiwan reached a record high of 9.91 million in 2014, the spokesman went on, citing statistics compiled by the Tourism Bureau.
> 
> In addition, there are 65 Halal restaurants and 13 national scenic areas friendly to Muslims travelers, prompting media outlets and travel agencies in the Middle East to explore tourist attractions in Taiwan, according to the spokesman.
> 
> (By Tseng Ying-yu and Evelyn Kao)


From my perspective I think a country without a big domestic market and technology supports is inappropriate for an HSR network. China is successful for its geographic map and a huge market where five Guangzhou to Shenzhen lines are not enough *(now 2 HSR lines and 1 traditional line)*. And this huge enough domestic market is the best place for technological innovation, like higher speed, trains for extreme weather(Lanzhou-Xinjiang, Dalian-Harbin) and bridge or tunnel construction in geologically complicated regions. As far as I know, some most advanced models of EMU are on trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Misay

BoQ77 said:


> Any corruption in Taiwan HSR projects ?


Because Taiwan is too poor，And Taiwan is too small，Taiwan also has developed road traffic，These are the reasons，I feel like I said is very objective，lol


----------



## Echo_419

ahojunk said:


> A tale of two HSR.
> 
> In China, it is economically viable and profitable. It is the pride of the country.
> 
> In Taiwan, sad to say, it is not.
> 
> ------------------------
> Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> 
> *Government poised to take over high-speed rail: MOTC*
> 2015/03/08 19:23:51
> 
> View attachment 200589
> 
> 
> Taipei, March 8 (CNA) The Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) is preparing to take over Taiwan's loss-plagued high-speed rail system until regulations are revised to ensure its continued operations, a ministry spokesman said Sunday.
> 
> Transport Minister Chen Jian-yu (陳建宇) is scheduled to brief the Legislative Yuan's Transportation Committee on the matter and answer lawmakers' questions the following day.
> 
> According to a report submitted to the Legislature, the Transporation Committee in January rejected a proposal for financial reform of the Taiwan High Speed Rail Corporation (THSRC), operator of the bullet train service.
> 
> In the absence of a financial restructuring plan, the THSRC is expected to declare bankruptcy, so the government will be forced to take over operation of the system, according to the spokesman.
> 
> However, if the THSRC brings forth another fair and reasonable financial reform proposal in compliance with laws and regulations in the future, the ministry will continue negotiations with the corporation based on creating a win-win-win situation among the government, the general public and the company.
> 
> In other transport-related news, the ministry will continue to urge the Civil Aeronautics Administration (CAA) to strengthen its review of navigation guide systems at airports and improve navigation safety management after two plane crashes in less than a year involving TransAsia Airways, according to the spokesman.
> 
> The CAA has mapped out short-, middle- and long-term strategies for strengthening the overall safety of navigation operations and will continue to improve navigation safety management systems, the spokesman added.
> 
> International visitors to Taiwan reached a record high of 9.91 million in 2014, the spokesman went on, citing statistics compiled by the Tourism Bureau.
> 
> In addition, there are 65 Halal restaurants and 13 national scenic areas friendly to Muslims travelers, prompting media outlets and travel agencies in the Middle East to explore tourist attractions in Taiwan, according to the spokesman.
> 
> (By Tseng Ying-yu and Evelyn Kao)



Suprising


----------



## AndrewJin

Misay said:


> Because Taiwan is too poor，And Taiwan is too small，Taiwan also has developed road traffic，These are the reasons，I feel like I said is very objective，lol


They have to buy trains and repair parts from Japan. And a PRIVATE company is never a good solution to railway systems, worldwide.



Echo_419 said:


> Suprising


Even India has a big enough market but if Modi intends to build a sound HSR system, India has to develop its own type of technology instead of being bullied by western EMU giants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> They have to buy trains and repair parts from Japan. And a PRIVATE company is never a good solution to railway systems, worldwide.
> 
> 
> Even India has a big enough market but if Modi intends to build a sound HSR system, India has to develop its own type of technology instead of being bullied by western EMU giants.



We do have a big enough market but any srs HSR projects will only start in the next decade till then we Are trying to build more basic infrastructure like Roads,Railways(not HSR but Freight & Traditional),Power generation & Transmission etc
& as for being bullied those days are gone there are to many players in the HSR market for anything like this to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> We do have a big enough market but any srs HSR projects will only start in the next decade till then we Are trying to build more basic infrastructure like Roads,Railways(not HSR but Freight & Traditional),Power generation & Transmission etc
> & as for being bullied those days are gone there are to many players in the HSR market for anything like this to happen


Buying trains and manufacturing trains are *different*. Many players in this market can assure good prices but cannot assure an independent railway system. India's strategy in subway cars is not sound so far, from my point of view. In China, at first, Bombardier and other giants had to set joint companies with CNR/CSR to enter China, for subway cars and EMU trains. But later, when China integrated all their best technology together, China could gradually get rid of them. It was a long process but worth it. This process of learning and innovation is very crucial for China's long-term interests, and also I think a good model for other big nations with an ambition of HSR and Metro systems.

Here is an example. the train in the middle is *CRH380A(380km/h) *which is *not *seen outside China. The train on the right is CRH2(250km/h) based on *Kawasaki*'s prototype.





*
CRH380A



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Trade Between Russia, China Expected to Reach $100Bln in 2015 – Minister / Sputnik International

*Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said that the volume of bilateral trade between Russia and China was expected to reach $100 billion in 2015.*

BEIJING (Sputnik) —Trade volume between Russia and China is expected to reach $100 billion in 2015, Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said at a press conference Sunday.

“We will do our best so that the bilateral trade reaches our goal of $100 billion, we will sign an agreement on cooperation in the area of the Silk Route’s Economic Belt,” Wang Yi said when responding to RIA Novosti’s question.

Wang Yi highlighted China’s readiness to sign an agreement on Russian gas supplies via the western rote, and to start construction on the eastern route pipeline.

*He also said that China is ready to cooperate with Russia in a wide range of issues, including in the area of high speed railways construction.

“We will develop and deepen our cooperation in the financial and banking areas, in the area of nuclear energy, oilfields,” Wang Yi said.*

He added that relations between the two countries are not affected by global tensions, not aimed against third countries, and can be described as stable and trusting.



Read more: Trade Between Russia, China Expected to Reach $100Bln in 2015 – Minister / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Buying trains and manufacturing trains are *different*. Many players in this market can assure good prices but cannot assure an independent railway system. India's strategy in subway cars is not sound so far, from my point of view. In China, at first, Bombardier and other giants had to set joint companies with CNR/CSR to enter China, for subway cars and EMU trains. But later, when China integrated all their best technology together, China could gradually get rid of them. It was a long process but worth it. This process of learning and innovation is very crucial for China's long-term interests, and also I think a good model for other big nations with an ambition of HSR and Metro systems.
> 
> Here is an example. the train in the middle is *CRH380A(380km/h) *which is *not *seen outside China. The train on the right is CRH2(250km/h) based on *Kawasaki*'s prototype.
> View attachment 200662
> 
> *
> CRH380A
> View attachment 200663
> *



I agree with you on this but it is a little to early for us to scout for HSR tech currently we are learning & mastering more basic tech like 
MRT Systems & big Freight engines & slowly & steadily Indian companies are learning this tech & building their own versions 
Just take a look at how we developed our Automobile sector Rail systems will also be developed in a similar way 
China with its large expertise in Rail technologies can help India in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

BEIJING—China’s exports posted a strong rebound in February after a weak showing in January, as a steep upturn in shipments to major markets suggested a lift for Chinese factories.

Still, the data painted a mixed picture for the world’s No. 2 economy, as imports extended a slide amid slack Chinese demand and slowing economic growth. Economists also cautioned that the data were likely affected by the Lunar New Year holiday.

“These were good export numbers but we can’t say this is a huge help to the economy,” said Andrew Polk, economist at The Conference Board. Referring to China’s leaders, he said, “It’s just one less fire they have to fight.”

Advertisement
Outbound shipments in U.S. dollar terms surged 48.3% in February from a year earlier, data from the General Administration of Customs showed Sunday. This reversed January’s decline of 3.3% and far outpaced market expectations for a 13.3% rise.

That helped China chalk up another record trade surplus of $60.6 billion in February, outstripping market expectations and topping the previous $60 billion record posted in January. A growing trade surplus generally puts pressure on China’s currency, the yuan, to appreciate—though the currency is also facing downward pressure, such as capital leaving the country as of the end of last year.

China’s economy grew 7.4% last year, its weakest performance in 24 years. On Thursday, the government set an even lower growth target of about 7% for this year. 

Policy makers have used an array of measures to boost growth, offering tax breaks to businesses, cutting red tape on project approvals and stepping up spending on rail, subway and water projects.

The central bank last week cut interest rates for the second time in less than four months to give the economy another shot in the arm. 

The trade figures did contain some bright spots. In February alone, exports to the European Union were up 44%, a particularly welcome tally as the currency bloc has been recovering at a relatively slow pace. Meanwhile, exports to the U.S. surged 48%, defying a labor dispute that had disrupted shipments to West Coast ports. 

China’s Commerce Minister Gao Hucheng told reporters Saturday he was confident the nation could reach its target of 6% growth in combined exports and imports this year. He also said that based on preliminary indications, March figures should show improvement over February. 

Analysts cautioned, however, that the February trade figures were distorted by a number of factors, including comparisons with a weak tally a year ago as authorities cracked down on export fraud, as well as the timing of the Lunar New Year holiday. The holiday began at the end of January last year but in the middle of February this year. 

They said that there might have been front-loading of shipments ahead of last year’s holiday, when workers usually return home and factories close for the most important holiday on the Chinese calendar. 

Other analysts said that it was too soon to say the country’s exporters were out of the woods. 

“We still see strong headwinds facing China’s exports this year,” wrote ANZ economists Li-Gang Liu and Hao Zhou in a note to clients.

Meanwhile, imports slumped 20.5% from a year earlier in February, surpassing the 19.9% fall in January and exceeding market expectations of a 10% decrease. The February slide was the fourth consecutive month of lower year-over-year imports. 

The import decline was partly due to the sharp fall in prices for key commodities such as oil and metals. Crude-oil imports fell 46% in value but were up 11% in volume. Iron-ore imports showed a similar trend, losing 39% in value but gaining 11% in volume. 

Analysts said that low commodities prices coupled with generally weak domestic demand should ensure further trade surpluses for China in the coming months. The nation had a trade surplus of $382.46 billion in 2014, up from $259.75 billion in 2013. 

—Liyan Qi contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## northeast

wow，that's sharp，really impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

AndrewJin said:


> They have to buy trains and repair parts from Japan. And a PRIVATE company is never a good solution to railway systems, worldwide.



It is a pity the system cant go on on its own anymore just about 8 years into operation
Cost overrun should be the main cause of the collapse of the company as disclosed sort-of in the report
Yes, spare parts supply should be the major Japanese ripoff if the Taiwanese cant produce the items locally
:Repair and maintennce: is always one of the largest items in financial reports of similar operations
Has Taiwan learnt a lesson？





万安国 Wan Anguo‘s ink and fine brush painting



TaiShang said:


> Trade Between Russia, China Expected to Reach $100Bln in 2015 – Minister / Sputnik International
> 
> *Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said that the volume of bilateral trade between Russia and China was expected to reach $100 billion in 2015.*
> 
> BEIJING (Sputnik) —Trade volume between Russia and China is expected to reach $100 billion in 2015, Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said at a press conference Sunday.
> 
> “We will do our best so that the bilateral trade reaches our goal of $100 billion, we will sign an agreement on cooperation in the area of the Silk Route’s Economic Belt,” Wang Yi said when responding to RIA Novosti’s question.
> 
> Wang Yi highlighted China’s readiness to sign an agreement on Russian gas supplies via the western rote, and to start construction on the eastern route pipeline.
> 
> *He also said that China is ready to cooperate with Russia in a wide range of issues, including in the area of high speed railways construction.
> 
> “We will develop and deepen our cooperation in the financial and banking areas, in the area of nuclear energy, oilfields,” Wang Yi said.*
> 
> He added that relations between the two countries are not affected by global tensions, not aimed against third countries, and can be described as stable and trusting.
> 
> Read more: Trade Between Russia, China Expected to Reach $100Bln in 2015 – Minister / Sputnik International



Beef it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Chinese companies show industrial robots at SIAF Guangzhou*

OFweek | Posted: 10 Mar 2015, 15:46

(OFweek) – The 6th SPS-Industrial Automation Fair Guangzhou (SIAF Guangzhou) was held yesterday. The exhibition gathered numerous well-known industrial automation enterprises ranging from the internationally famous industrial giants like Siemens, ABB to Chinese local emerging automation companies such as ESTUN and EFFORT. A grand meeting for the automation industry is opening.

*ESTUN*

ESTUN brings several types of industrial robots to the exhibition. For ESTUN, a robot enterprise which plans to be listed in Shenzhen Stock Exchange, SIAF Guangzhou is without any doubt a very good platform to show the company’s strength.






*EFORT*

EFORT enjoys very high popularity and significant influence in the local robot industry. The robots showed by EFORT at the exhibition made people amazed. 






Chinese companies show industrial robots at SIAF Guangzhou - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*ICBC Leasing orders 30 ARJ21-700 planes*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-9 21:21:05

ICBC Leasing signed a deal with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) on Monday to buy 30 of the nation's first domestically produced regional jets -- ARJ21-700.

Neither side revealed the order's value. 

ICBC Leasing, a wholly owned subsidiary of Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, is the largest aircraft leasing company in the country. It has owned and managed more than 420 planes.

Jiang Jianqiang, chairman of the bank, said they support the development of China's plane manufacturing sector and civil aviation transportation industry. In 2011, ICBC Leasing ordered 45 of the nation's homegrown C919 passenger jets from COMAC.

The ARJ21, short for Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century, is a type of regional airliner designed and manufactured by COMAC. The ARJ21-700 was officially certified by the Civil Aviation Administration of China at the end of last year.

There are 78 seats in a dual-class configuration and 90 seats in a full economy class configuration. Its economic life is designed for 60,000 flying hours or 20 calendar years. 

The new deal brings the total order of ARJ21-700 planes to 308.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Exclusive: China takes lessons from Japan, past master on slowdown, deflation*
_SHANGHAI/TOKYO Sun Mar 8, 2015 8:51pm EDT
By Kazunori Takada and Leika Kihara_

(Reuters) - Chinese regulators are turning to Japan for lessons on economic history, determined to keep the world’s second biggest economy from taking the same path of recession and deflation that has blighted its neighbor for the past 20 years.

Beijing views Tokyo's handling of the liberalization of capital flows and the yen over 30 years ago as key factors that led to the creation and subsequent bust of the asset bubble in Japan in the early 1990s, according to Japanese government and other sources who are in direct contact with Chinese regulators.

*“They aren’t a single bit interested in Japan’s successes. Their biggest interest is in Japan’s mistakes,”* one China-based source who is directly in touch with Chinese regulators told Reuters on condition of anonymity.

"Japanese and Chinese economies do share many similarities, so I assume there is quite a lot to learn from our experiences."

Chinese policymakers and analysts at government think-tanks are already well versed in the experiences of Japan and other countries, and the sources say two-way communication at both government and private-sector level continued even through a chill in diplomatic ties after a territorial spat in 2012.

But as economic growth slows and signs of deflation emerge, China's interest in Japan has increased notably around policy details, according to the sources.

More -> Exclusive: China takes lessons from Japan, past master on slowdown, deflation| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Property Investment Up 10.4 Pct in Jan-Feb*
2015-03-11 13:49:42 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei

Investment in China's property sector *rose 10.4 percent year on year to 878.6 billion yuan (142.6 billion U.S. dollars)* in the first two months of 2015, the National Bureau of Statistics announced Wednesday.

*A slew of good news: *

*China's Fixed-Asset Investment Up 13.9 Pct in Jan.-Feb.*

*China's Industrial Output Grows 6.8 Pct for Jan.-Feb.*

*China Retail Sales Up 10.7 Pct in Jan-Feb*



JSCh said:


> *“They aren’t a single bit interested in Japan’s successes. Their biggest interest is in Japan’s mistakes,”* one China-based source who is directly in touch with Chinese regulators told Reuters on condition of anonymity.



That's China; the master government in historical-dialectical thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Thin film solar power expected to be new driver for economy*
March 10, 2015

China can build portable new energy into an industry with global comparative edges as ameans to boost growth and reduce pollution, the head of a Chinese renewable energy giantsaid on Monday.

The country’s generation of thin film solar power, a portable new energy, would be worthover 8 trillion yuan ($1.28 trillion) within three years, three or five times the country’sautomobile industry, Li Hejun, CEO of Hanergy Holding Group and a member of theNational Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference, said onMonday during the ongoing two sessions.

Li made a proposal to fast-track the portable energy industry, and said it would become anew growth point for China’s economy.

Flexible and lightweight thin film photovoltaic technology is expected to be a convenientway of charging devices such as phones and electric cars with the use of solar energy, inline with the country’s clean energy strategy.

China plans to lift its use of non-fossil fuels, such as nuclear and renewable energy, to about20 percent of the total by 2030

The outlook of thin film solar power, a new energy trend, can be promising, as countriesaround the world including China and the US are issuing aggressive support for theexpansion of renewable energy, Zhao Zheng, a professor at Beijing Normal University anda green energy expert, told the Global Times Monday.

But Zhao said he believes that Li is too optimistic about the industry in China, which theprofessor said is still far from taking off, let alone becoming a new driver for the Chineseeconomy in the near future.

“The thin film photovoltaic technology, now only a concept in the lab, has not been widelyapplied at the consumer level, due to high costs and a cold market reception for new energy-powered products,” Zhao noted.

Analysts said that costs can be reduced, if more companies are willing to jump into thethin film solar power production, which needs government encouragement and incentives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ind4Ever

*Data point to much sharper slowdown in Chinese economy*

by 







Job seekers in a recruitment fair. With the slowdown of China's economy, 2015 will be a hard year for the job seekers.Photograph by Zhang Peng — LightRocket via Getty Images
*Markets look for more action from Beijing as output, prices fall to 2009 lows.*

China’s economy is slowing at a much sharper rate than previously thought, according to a raft of data out Tuesday.

Figures for industrial production, retail sales and investment in fixed assets in the first two months of the year all fell well short of market expectations, prompting fresh speculation that Beijing will have to resort to more stimulus measures to meet what is already its most modest growth target in over 20 years.

The slowdown in China is widely seen as one of the biggest threats to the world economy this year, with the Federal Reserve also singling it out as a particular risk to the U.S. recovery.

According to the National Bureau of Statistics, industrial output in January and February was up only 6.8% from a year earlier, the slowest since the trough of the 2009 downturn, and clearly below the 7.8% rate forecast by economists. At the same time, the rate of growth in investment in fixed assets fell to 13.9% from 15.7% in December.

China bundles many of its data for the first two months of the year in order to smooth out the effect of the Lunar New Year holiday, which can fall in either month.

Government officials have been generally sanguine about signs of slowing industrial growth, as it’s in line with their longer-term strategy of re-orienting the economy more to domestic consumption and services.

But the figures showed that consumption, too, is slowing appreciably–albeit to rates that developed economies would consider alarmingly high. Retail sales grew 10.7% on the year, down from a rate of 11.9% in December.





Source: NBS
For the moment, the services sector is still creating more than enough jobs to offset labor-shedding in a manufacturing sector that is bearing the brunt of the slowdown. However, the newspaper China News Tuesday quoted China’s Minister of Human Resources and Social Security Yin Weimin as saying that the government’s employment goals will be “difficult to achieve” if the slowdown continues.

Such comments have raised the expectation of more stimulus, due to Beijing’s increasing focus on employment levels. Analysts at ANZ bank in Hong Kong note that around 15 million students will graduate from vocation, technical or middle schools this year, with many more migrating from rural areas to cities in search of work.

Last week, China joined the swelling ranks of those countries that have relaxed monetary policy to support growth. The central bank cut its reserve requirement ratio for large banks by 0.50 percent to 19.5%, freeing up some 600 billion yuan ($96 billion) for the banks to deploy. It has also cut official interest rates twice in three months, although official rates don’t have quite the same impact in China as they do in developed markets, owing to the way financial markets are regulated.





Whether all that will be enough to keep the economy on an even keel is another question. A massive bubble in property development is still deflating (housing sales were down 16% year-on-year), and drastic intervention from Beijing may be needed to prevent a wage of damaging defaults.

Moreover, the risk of deflation appears to be increasing rather than decreasing. Producer prices fell by 4.8% in the year through February, the NBS reported Monday, the biggest drop since 2009.
Data point to much sharper slowdown in Chinese economy - Fortune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese people is saving their money. The govt is promoting the spending


----------



## Place Of Space

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese people is saving their money. The govt is promoting the spending



Beating corrupt officials can save lots of government expenditure and pull down commodity prices.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Even if Chinese economy is slowing down,it still has more growth than most of the world and already has a big base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

How long have we been hearing this, 
Today: Chinese economy is collapsing...sell sell sell
2 months ago: Chinese economy is stronger than originally thought ... buy buy buy
3 months ago: purchase manager index shows slowdown ... sell sell sell
4 months ago: China to surpass US economy in two months

end result: stock manipulators getting rich, while individual investors (suckers) being played with their money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

Ind4Ever said:


> *Data point to much sharper slowdown in Chinese economy*
> Data point to much sharper slowdown in Chinese economy - Fortune



You should be more concern of your own economy.

Questioning India’s GDP figures - The Hindu

Excerpt:



> March 12, 2015
> A post-Budget survey of 189 CEOs and CFOs has found that a majority of them find the Central Statistical Organisation’s new growth estimate of over 7 per cent for 2014-15 to be too optimistic and “too good to be realistic”. That figure is based on the CSO’s new GDP estimates with base year 2011-12, which replace the earlier estimates with 2004-05 as base.
> 
> The decision to revise the base year is, of course, routine and in keeping with accepted practice. To take account of structural changes, accommodate new and better datasets, use improved methodologies of estimation and harmonise statistical practices with those adopted internationally, statistical agencies the world over update their estimates. But the scepticism expressed above arises because of the results of the exercise, especially the revised growth rates. As opposed to the impression that has prevailed thus far that India’s growth (in terms of GDP at constant market prices) has decelerated after 2010-11, declining from 10.3 per cent in that year to 6.6 per cent 4.7 per cent and 5 per cent in the three years ending 2013-14, the new estimates point to a rather robust recovery in growth rates.
> 
> Thus, between 2012-13 and 2013-14, as compared to a rise in the rate of growth from 4.7 to 5.0 per cent based on the earlier series, the rate rise now takes it from 5.1 to 6.9 per cent. Moreover, advance estimates for 2014-15 indicate that growth for that year is as high as 7.5 per cent. The view that this is not a correct reflection of what has been happening has been widespread. Even the Chief Economic Advisor of the Government of India has suggested that this kind of surge in growth has possibly not occurred, even though there has been a recovery in growth after 2011-12.
> 
> Besides the magnitude of the recovery, there are other features of the new National Income estimates that strengthen this scepticism. To start with, while the growth rates of GDP at market prices yielded by the new estimates are higher, the absolute values of GDP at current market prices as per the new series are lower then the corresponding values in the series with 2004-05 as base.
> 
> The figures are as much as 2 per cent lower than that based on the old series (2004-05 base) in 2011-12 and 1.2 per cent in 2012-13, while it is marginally lower to the extent of 0.04 per cent in 2013-14. Secondly, while the growth rates from the 2011-12 series are rising significantly over 2012-13 and 2013-14, the rate of investment as measured by the ratio of Gross Capital Formation to GDP has fallen from 38.2 per cent, to 36.6 per cent and 32.3 per cent. This contrary movement in the investment rate and the growth rate points to a sudden improvement in the efficiency of investment that is difficult to explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese people is saving their money. The govt is promoting the spending


yet still the worlds biggest consumption market and still growing fast```did vietcong lords tell you that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Chinese ppl request for SALARY RISE !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ind4Ever

cnleio said:


> Chinese ppl request for SALARY RISE !


Yes true . But will they get more wages ? Without rise in wage it will hard to live in China. How much is rice imported from Japan ? 160-200 Chinese money ? More or less ? Cause home grown food products are poisoned which cost hardly 60 yuan right ? . 

But Chinese are doing right thing by not raising the wage. If they do so it will increase the price of the cheap Chinese goods . Isn't it the only leverage against others countries products?.... So better not to raise .If I were a communist official in china I will do the same. Who will/ can question me ?


----------



## TaiShang

*Guys, ignore Indian trolls.* 



cnleio said:


> Chinese ppl request for SALARY RISE !



Non-supervisory workers in US see no wage gains, while non-supervisory workers in China see a nearly 20% wage gain year on year
.
*While manufacturing wages in China increased 18% per year over the 5 years from December 2007 through Dec. 2012, US manufacturing wages rose 2.3% per year. While executive compensation in the US averages 200 times the manufacturing wage, in China it is capped at 10 times the average wage. Tell me, which economy is working for it's working class citizens?*
*






If these trends continue within the coming decade US and Chinese wages will be near parity





*

*Economic ‘new normal’ does not indicate problems: PBC*
By Li Qiaoyi Source:Global Times Published: 2015-3-13 0:33:02

*Deposit insurance system set to be launched in first half of year*




Zhou Xiaochuan, the governor of the People's Bank of China, speaks at a press conference on financial reform during the third session of the 12th National People's Congress in Beijing on Thursday. Photo: AFP


China has not changed its stance on its prudent monetary policy, despite having used various tools to adjust liquidity in the market, the central bank chief told reporters on Thursday.

At a news conference during the ongoing annual legislative session, Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China (PBC), also said China is moving toward launching the long-anticipated deposit insurance scheme and fully liberalizing the interest rates mechanism this year. 

Reiterating that the country's prudent monetary policy has not changed, Zhou said "a 'new normal' [in the economy] doesn't signify a special, problematic situation. Therefore it's unnecessary to propose a shift in monetary policy." 

Adding to some targeted easing measures, the PBC has announced two cuts in benchmark interest rates and a broad-based reduction in the lender's reserve requirement since November 2014.

*However, the broad M2 money supply (M2), a gauge of the tightness or looseness of monetary policy, remains moderate following the adoption of a variety of monetary tools, a sign that the monetary policy is still within the prudent and neutral range, Zhou said, who is also a member of the National Committee of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), China's top political advisory body.*

In China, M2 refers to cash in circulation and all deposits.

*Addressing concerns over deflationary pressures, deputy central bank governor Yi Gang, who is also a CPPCC member, said at the same news conference that the producer price index in particular, which has stayed in negative territory for the 36th consecutive month in February, reflects a worldwide pressure in the wake of the recent decline in oil prices, major commodities and iron ore. *

The consumer price index, the main gauge of inflation, rose 1.4 percent year-on-year in February, up from 0.8 percent in January, official data showed on Tuesday. 

The central bank will keep a close watch on the price levels, while making liquidity adjustments within the prudent monetary policy, Yi noted. 

"By maintaining a prudent monetary policy, the government has put a greater focus on implementing the monetary policy in a flexible and discretionary fashion," Jia Kang, the former head of the Research Institute for Fiscal Science under the Ministry of Finance and a CPPCC member, told the Global Times on Thursday.

But the possibility of further easing measures such as additional cuts in the reserve requirement cannot be ruled out, Jia added.

In his government work report delivered on March 5 at the opening of the legislative session, Premier Li Keqiang set the M2 growth target at around 12 percent in 2015, adding that the actual supply could be slightly higher depending on the needs of the economy. 

The premier's statement that pointed to a possible higher M2 growth already hinted at flexibility in the context of downward pressure on the economy, Lu Zhengwei, the chief economist at Industrial Bank Company in Shanghai, told the Global Times on Thursday.

Lu believes the current monetary policy is on course to lay the groundwork for meeting this year's official growth target. 

The February credit growth figures released by the PBC on Tuesday have shown that the new yuan loans came in stronger-than-expected at 1.02 trillion yuan ($162.79 billion), while total social financing added 1.35 trillion during the month. 

The increased easing measures thus far will take time to come to fruition, but it still "may lead to an activity rebound in the second and third quarters to help move overall growth closer to this year's 7 percent target," UBS Securities economists led by Wang Tao, said in a research note e-mailed to the Global Times on Thursday, commenting on the credit growth data.

Also at Thursday's news conference, Zhou said the introduction of the deposit insurance system is an important step in advancing the financial reforms and "I personally feel it will be launched in the first half of the year." 

On further liberalizing deposit rates, Zhou said "if there's a chance this year, it is likely that the ceiling on deposit interest rates would be removed. There's a very strong possibility."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Ind4Ever said:


> Yes true . But will they get more wages ? Without rise in wage it will hard to live in China. How much is rice imported from Japan ? 160-200 Chinese money ? More or less ? Cause home grown food products are poisoned which cost hardly 60 yuan right ? .
> 
> But Chinese are doing right thing by not raising the wage. If they do so it will increase the price of the cheap Chinese goods . Isn't it the only leverage against others countries products?.... So better not to raise .If I were a communist official in china I will do the same. Who will/ can question me ?


I didn't see any supermarket here to sell any Japan Rice, Thailand rice true.

U might saw news about some Chinese tourist bought Japan Rice during Japan tours ... it does't mean all Chinese need to eat Japan Rice everyday. I often go local supermark to buy some Germany Beers, i also drink more Chinese Beers.

After seeing daily pics compared China with India, i just tell the truth Chinese living condition much higher and they got more salary, if possible we wanna more !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ind4Ever

cnleio said:


> I didn't see any supermarket here to sell any Japan Rice, Thailand rice true.
> 
> U might saw news about some Chinese tourist bought Japan Rice during Japan tours ... it does't mean all Chinese need to eat Japan Rice everyday. I often go local supermark to buy some Germany Beers, i also drink more Chinese Beers.
> 
> After seeing daily pics compared China with India, i just tell the truth Chinese living condition much higher and they got more salary, if possible we wanna more !!!



Chinese officials confirmed it few months ago. But the clearly and cleverly hide the one of the most important factor . I will quote next to this . 



> China imported more rice last year due to lower prices of imported rice and a rise in high-end demand, a Ministry of Commerce spokesman said Thursday.
> 
> Rice imports were very small compared with China's domestic rice output, spokesman Shen Danyang told a press conference while responding to a report claiming that China's rice import surged last year due to consumers' safety concerns.
> 
> China imported 2.58 million tonnes of rice in 2014, up 13.6 percent from a year earlier. The amount was only about 1.3 percent of China's domestic rice production, Shen said, citing customs data.
> 
> Shen attributed the rising import mainly to price difference between imported and domestic rice and the increase in high-end demands.
> 
> "Some high-income customers in China and high-end restaurants had larger demands for Thai fragrant rice and Japanese rice than before," he said, adding that both reasons were market forces.
> 
> The Ministry of Agriculture said more than 96 percent of major Chinese agricultural products passed quality tests in 2014, a proof of stable and improving quality.



NOW here is some serious issue which is omitted in mainstream media of China. Which is due to fear factor of poisoning . 


> As Toxin Fears Grow, More Chinese Are Buying Imported Rice
> Jan 28th, 2015 @ 01:03 am › News Desk
> ↓ Skip to comments
> 
> 
> 
> Despite being the number-one producer and consumer of rice in the world, more Chinese citizens are buying rice imported from Japan and elsewhere due to fears about heavy metals and other toxins, according to Reuters.
> 
> While the amount of rice imported to China from Japan in 2014 is still extremely small, it was triple the amount imported in 2013.
> 
> This news comes on the heels of revelations in 2013 that rice imported to the U.S. from China and Taiwan was contaminated withdangerously high levels of lead.
> 
> Other studies out of China in 2013 and 2014 found that 44 percent of rice samples contained excessive levels of cadmium, while 16 percent of Chinese soil was contaminated.
> 
> Imported Japanese rice can cost up to 10 times the price of domestic Chinese rice. Some Chinese are buying rice from Thailand as another alternative, though studies have shown significant levels of lead in Thai rice.
> 
> According to the Wall Street Journal, China is also importing enormous supplies of rice to meet demand. The country was projected to import 2.2 million tons of rice in 2014, while it produced 143 million tons itself.
> 
> The U.S. imports about 7 percent of its rice supply, according to CBS News, though imports of rice and rice flour have doubled since 1999.
> 
> In 2011, a study linked rice sold in the U.S. to high levels of arsenic.
> 
> China has suffered a series of food safety scares in recent years, some of which have caused consumers in the country to turn to certain imported products over their domestic counterparts, including importedinfant formula and milk.



So Why you want to import 2.2 million tonnes of RICE when you have production of 143 million tonnes. This is not assumption it's the official data of the past. 

On China is so rich and India is so poor. Well don't forget the years to passed by. Which was even worst than India . So when China can grow why can't India ? So thanks for u r concerns we are already grown to an extend where TV , bike , freezer , fan, buying gold , doing small part time business is the new poor of India. I have seen the change even when politicians did nothing . So when new government want to work I have no doubt we will be fine ... and growing. 

But I still don't belive the data produced by Communist Party controlled Media as 1+1 may not be 2 just because CPC said so . Poverty is still thrives in large numbers in china .


----------



## Yizhi

Ind4Ever said:


> Yes true . But will they get more wages ? Without rise in wage it will hard to live in China. How much is rice imported from Japan ? 160-200 Chinese money ? More or less ? Cause home grown food products are poisoned which cost hardly 60 yuan right ? .
> 
> But Chinese are doing right thing by not raising the wage. If they do so it will increase the price of the cheap Chinese goods . Isn't it the only leverage against others countries products?.... So better not to raise .If I were a communist official in china I will do the same. Who will/ can question me ?











look how small the import of rice from Japan is. 





Japan import Chinese rice too. 





*Minimum Wage Levels of Selected Cities and Provinces (Yuan/month)
*
you actually believe we all have to buy Japanese rice (implying Japan has that much rice to export)?! FYI Japan import lots of Chinese rice too.
by your logic 'communist officials' should've stopped the rising minimum wage level then.



Ind4Ever said:


> So Why you want to import 2.2 million tonnes of RICE when you have production of 143 million tonnes. This is not assumption it's the official data of the past.


cause we consume that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## empirefighter

Ind4Ever said:


> Chinese officials confirmed it few months ago. But the clearly and cleverly hide the one of the most important factor . I will quote next to this .
> 
> 
> 
> NOW here is some serious issue which is omitted in mainstream media of China. Which is due to fear factor of poisoning .
> 
> 
> So Why you want to import 2.2 million tonnes of RICE when you have production of 143 million tonnes. This is not assumption it's the official data of the past.
> 
> On China is so rich and India is so poor. Well don't forget the years to passed by. Which was even worst than India . So when China can grow why can't India ? So thanks for u r concerns we are already grown to an extend where TV , bike , freezer , fan, buying gold , doing small part time business is the new poor of India. I have seen the change even when politicians did nothing . So when new government want to work I have no doubt we will be fine ... and growing.
> 
> But I still don't belive the data produced by Communist Party controlled Media as 1+1 may not be 2 just because CPC said so . Poverty is still thrives in large numbers in china .


Lol,funny and stupid Indian. I am speechless . I truly wish our COMMUNIST MEDIA can learn more from India media about how to cheat the people and make them feel happiness with lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edison Chen

*SWS Reasearch
*
Investment highlights：
*Relieving overhang.* It is reported that the MOF recently permitted local government debt substitution quota of RMB 1tn, which permits local government to replace high cost debt(with interest rate of 7%) with low cost local government bond(with interest rate of 3%) when they become due. We believe high cost debt may include bank loans, trust loans and local government financing vehicle(LGFV) bonds. The low cost local government bonds may be issued to particular investors like policy banks or commercial banks, which may obtain PBoC relending at low cost. The debt substitution may save interest expense of RMB 40-50bn for local governments, which would relieve their financial burden, and in turn improve banks’ asset quality. Moreover, it could cut the risk free rate in the market, as the supply of high yield but low risk LGFV bonds would decline and more money would flow into low yield low risk government bond. This would lead to lower yield of bonds and then the expected yield of WMP would also decline, which could cut banks’ funding cost and make banks more incentivized to issue new loans to infrastructure investment and home mortgage, lifting economic growth thereafter.

*New loans significantly beat. * Feb new lending was Rmb1.02tn as compared to market expectation of RMB 750bn, raising the total balance of loans outstanding by 14.3% YoY. We believe the main reason for the unexpected surge in lending is the PBoC’s loosened lending quota and continuous easing policies. In terms of loans structure, the medium- to long-term portion of enterprise loans rose from 39% in 2014 to 45% in the first two months of 2015, implying improving loan demand from the real economy, which we attribute to fiscal policy initiatives. However the medium- to long-term portion of household loans declined from 23% in 2014 to 21% in the first two months of 2015. But we expect to see mortgage recovery following the interest rate cuts when sales season comes. Meanwhile, the proportion of discounted bills fell from 10% in 2014 to 5%, signalling that banks are more incentivised to boost credit as government investment lowers risk premiums.

*Brokerage license. * CSRC indicated to give broker license to banks but have no detailed time-table. We believe banks may acquire investment bank license in 2015 but the control on brokerage license would not remove in 2015. According to our calculation, investment bank business accounted for 12% of total revenue of brokers while brokerage business accounted for 40%. Basing on brokers’ total revenue of RMB 260bn and a maximum market share of 30%, the investment bank business could contribute additional revenue of 7bn and net profit of 2.8bn for banks, representing 0.2% of their net profits. So we believe the impact would be limited in the near term, but in the long term the broker license may help banks to offer more diversified products to its wide customer base and enhance its non-interest income.

*Stock incentive and employee ownership plan may kick off.* Such plan of state-owned financial institutions is reported to be submitted to the state council. If the scheme could finally be permitted and launched, the long awaited stock incentive and employee ownership plan of SOE banks would kick off. We believe BOCOM(3328.HK) and BOC(3988.HK) would be the first two pilots. Maintain Overweight sector rating. Banking valuations are currently at 0.81x 15E PB, vs an average of 1.13x leading PB since 2008. We believe there is still room for valuation recovery, given the relieving overhang of asset quality risk amid continuous easing. Our top picks are Bank of Communications (3328:HK), Chongqing Rural Commercial Bank (3618:HK) and China Minsheng Banking Corp (1988:HK).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Comment on Shambaugh's recent China collapse article.

"They call this "hocus-pocus" snake-oil wagon pitch "China Expertise-China Watching." It started out in Mao's pre -ping-pong diplomacy era in the early 1970s before Nixon shifted from total blockade to lifting "the bamboo curtain." 

A genre of China studies academic scholarship or more like "hocus-pocus" crystal ball divination was spawn in America's academia - from Harvard to Yale, Columbia to Stanford, the ivy leagues to the UCs including Berkeley, U of Michigan, Ann Arbor.

The "scholarship" then as now included reading between the lines the People's Daily, Global Times, and all of the English "China literatures, magazines, newspapers" and yes, absolutely, speculate on the line-ups and how officials from Zhongnanhai are positioned and alligned during public sightings, including Oct. 1 National Day, the convening of the National People's Congress, etc. etc.

The scholarship also speculate on body language, body demeanors of Chinese officials, and reading profusely the South China Morning Post, the Economist, and lately the "China-Watching pundits" in the Anglo-British publications. Then, there are "incestuous, self-echoing" chat groups and so-called study groups such as that convened by the late Prof. Richard Baum. And yes, among the Western-Anglo-American mainstream news media "ratpacks" who are parachuted into Beijing and Shanghai, as their bureau correspondents, with their "Chinese-speaking-literate " translators and flunkies, you end up with a whole slew of these "China experts."

Prof. David Shambaugh, who has hitched his star and obtained a "iron rice bowl" sinecure at the power beltway of Pax Americana at the George University in Washington D.C., and is a non-resident fellow of Brookings Institution, a right-wing neo-con think-tank, and a self-proclaimed "PLA expert," is allegedly a well-respected "China Expert" in the alleged "first-tier" of American "China Watching" scholars in the Anglo-British-American network.

And like many of America's "punditocracy" along the tradition of pontificating and divining China from their perches. He has followed the footsteps of many "naysayers" about China. And predicts "China's Collapse."

Whoa........ this is American "China Watching" at its most rabid, most mad-dogged, and "foaming at the mouth." Is recreational marijuana legal in Washington D.C.? If so, it may explain somewhat David Shambaugh's "freak out" from Sinophile to Sinophobe."

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jmacmac

sorry cant link article, this might probably addressed most the rebuttals I had in my mind when I read the Shambaugh piece.

*Sorry, America: China Is NOT Going to Collapse*

 
*The American fantasy that refuses to die...*


Chen Dingding
*March 10, 2015*

In a recent piece published in the _Wall Street Journal, The Coming Chinese Crackup , China scholar and George Washington University professor David Shambaugh boldly predicts that the Communist Party of China (CCP)’s endgame has begun. Although, in the past, such brave predictions of the CCP’s collapse have been proven wrong, the fact that such a prediction has come from Shambaugh, a leading China expert, makes it all the more interesting. In a report from China’s Foreign Affairs University, Shambaugh was named the second most influential China expert in the United States. As such, Chinese scholars and officials will take his opinions seriously.

Professor Shambaugh listed five indicators that point to China’s coming collapse. However, a closer analysis of these five points reveals that Shambaugh’s conclusion is based on incorrect facts and flawed interpretations of China’s recent socioeconomic and political developments.

First, he asserts that wealthy Chinese are fleeing China. Actually, this is only half true. While a large number of wealthy Chinese have migrated to countries like Canada, most of them still do business in China, meaning that they are still have a positive outlook on China’s future. In any case, a good number of these wealthy people move their assets out of China to avoid corruption charges, which has nothing to do with China’s future development. Moreover, in recent years an increasing number of overseas students have chosen to come back to China because they have confidence in China’s future.
_
*Doomsday: Preparing for China's Collapse*
_
The second indicator is increasing political repression and CCP insecurity. Actually, not much has changed in this area, compared to the Hu Jintao presidency. The party insecurity thesis is an old argument and one can say that the CCP has always been insecure, especially since 1989. So what is so special about the present that signals the Party’s endgame? Indeed, one can argue that the Party’s endgame is soon, no matter what it does. If the Party opens up, then civil society will rise up and overthrow the regime; if the Party continues to be repressive, it will breed insecurity, which will cause its collapse.

Third, Shambaugh argues that Chinese officials come across as wooden and bored. But many Chinese officials were always like that, so there is nothing new in this observation. It is definitely not something that can support Shambaugh’s “China collapsing” argument.

Fourth, Shambaugh points out there is massive corruption in China. Shambaugh is right about the seriousness of the corruption issue in China. But he neglects to mention that the anti-corruption campaign has been very successful so far, and the main reason for this is because it has the public's support. Corrupt officials know this too, which is why they are unable to fight back.
_
*The American People Aren't Ready for China*
_
Shambaugh’s final argument is that the Chinese economy is slowing. Arguably, this fifth factor is the only new point in Shambaugh’s argument, as the previous four factors have been features of China’s political culture for quite some time. As such, this argument deserves serious consideration.

Shambaugh seems to believe that a slowing economy will lead to widespread grievances, which in turn will lead to civil unrest. This will lead to the collapse of the regime. Arguably, this is what fueled the Arab Spring and may be applied to China today.

However, there are several problems with this argument.

First, China’s economic slowdown is not an economic meltdown. It is true that compared to China’s past sensational growth rate, a six to seven percent growth rate is a slowdown. But which other major economy can grow at this rate? China’s economic growth must be viewed in a relative sense.
_
*Can China Rise Peacefully?*
_
Second, would a slowdown, or even a massive financial meltdown lead to widespread disruption in Chinese society? The answer actually depends on how the effects of the slowdown are distributed throughout society. As Confucius pointed out long ago, Chinese people tend to get riled up more about inequality than scarcity(患均不患寡), which is just as true today. Most ordinary Chinese hate a high level of inequality, especially if such inequality is a result of corruption rather than legitimate hard work. While a severe crisis would lead to a massive loss of jobs and lower incomes, if the U.S. economy survived the 2008 global financial crisis, there is no reason to believe the Chinese economy cannot overcome a similar one.

Third, even if a severe economic crisis hits China and causes greater social grievances, why does this mean that social unrest will automatically lead to an uprising against the regime? In other words,, this claim is premised on the belief that the Chinese government’s legitimacy relies solely on economic performance.

Unfortunately this assumption, though widely held among scholars, is no longer true. Economic growth is certainly important for most Chinese people, but education, the environment, corruption, and legal justice matter just as much as growth. As long as the Chinese government seriously tackles problems in those areas, support for the CCP will remain high. This explains why the Xi administration has initiated bold reforms in all these areas.

Finally, even if there is political unrest will it necessarily topple the regime? This depends on the balance of power between the government and the dissenters. Where is the political opposition in China today? Does the political opposition enjoy the widespread support of ordinary Chinese people? Is there any leader who might want to play the role of Gorbachev? None of these factors exist in China.

In sum, in order to make the argument that an economic slowdown would lead to regime change, one would have to make the argument that all of the above factors would come into play. Yet, Shambaugh’s argument does not demonstrate this. Indeed, a slowing economy is actually bringing several benefits to China. A slower but stable growth rate would mean less pollution, fewer land-grabbing incidents, less corruption, less energy consumption, and lower socioeconomic expectations, all of which lead to reduced social tensions in China, decreasing the possibility of a regime collapse.

Implicit in Shambaugh's argument is the claim that China and the CCP will collapse unless they adopt Western-style liberal democracy. But he never attempts to answer a simple question: is Western-style liberal democracy what most ordinary Chinese people want?

As Orville Schell and John Delury point out, wealth and power are the two things that most Chinese people have pursued throughout the last century. Today, with China’s rising power and influence, international respect can be added to this duo.

Do the Chinese also desire liberty, democracy, human rights, and so on? Of course they do. My own research, which will be presented in a forthcoming article based on survey data, shows that even among the most liberal Chinese, the desire for liberty and democracy quickly weakens as long as the Chinese government does a good job of tackling corruption, environmental pollution, and inequality. Democracy is seen as a means, rather than as an end.

Research done by late professor Shi Tianjian also shows that Chinese culture still favors authoritarianism even as people also desire democracy. Through this context, we can understand that Xi Jinping has become so popular among the Chinese masses because of his bold reform measures, which range from soccer-reform to overhauling state-owned enterprises. Even in the area of political reform, Xi is proceeding steadily as consultative democratic mechanisms will soon be implemented at various governmental levels. Thus, it is no exaggeration to say that Xi has been the most creative leader in the last three decades. If anything, the level of support for the CCP is higher now than it was in the last decade. Ignoring this reality seriously misreads Chinese politics today.

Then, why do so many Western analysts not see this reality? What do Shambaugh’s article and similar writings reflect about the mentality of some Western thinkers and analysts?

Perhaps implicit in such arguments is the collective worry or fear that China will continue to become stronger, more prosperous, and more assertive in international affairs. The West has not prepared for a possibility where it is no longer the dominant force in the world. After the Cold War, many Western democracies have adopted the triumphal “End of History” thesis.

However, now that a strong and authoritarian China has emerged, one not compliant with the standard “liberal democracy model” advocated by the West, it is seen as a threat. The “China threat” narrative is understandable, as people tend to fear something they do not understand or that looks different. And China today is a great “other,” but because it is strong, it is more threatening than a weak “other.” A strong China causes cognitive dissonance among many Western analysts because according to their theories, an authoritarian China should be weak. This explains the selective reading by Western scholars of China’s political reality.

Therefore, Shambaugh’s argument is seriously flawed due to its problematic logic. However, this does not mean that there is no merit at all in his piece.

For one, Shambaugh rightly reminds us that China’s political system can be quite unstable despite the appearance of stability on the surface and efforts at reform. China’s political system does need to be more open, more inclusive, and more democratic; and it will someday. The ultimate outcome of Xi’s ongoing reforms remains to be seen. Nonetheless, all existing indicators point to the development of a stronger and more effective system of governance within China. Instead of a quick collapse, a mighty, confident, assertive, and authoritarian China will be around for quite a while. As such, discussion about China should take this reality into account, rather than imagining the victory of the West’s vision for China, however uncomfortable this may be. 
_
*Dingding Chen is an assistant professor of Government and Public Administration at the University of Macau and Non-Resident Fellow at the Global Public Policy Institute (GPPi) Berlin, Germany. His research interests include: Chinese foreign policy, Asian security, Chinese politics, and human rights. He can be found on Twitter at @ChenDingding.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*David Shambaugh's China collapse theory *
By Heiko Khoo
​Last week the Wall Street Journal published an article predicting the collapse of China. There's nothing new about that. What stands out is the author, David Shambaugh. He is one of the world's leading sinologists and, until recently, he regarded China as stable.

His 2008 book "China's Communist Party, Atrophy and Adaption" is the best Western study of the contemporary party. The book compares Chinese and Western research on the causes for the collapse of the Soviet Union. Whereas Western scholarship focused on specific political actors and events, Chinese research concentrated on fundamental and systemic problems rooted in Soviet history, particularly the distortion of Leninism during the Stalin era. The CPC's assessment of this question enhanced its adaptive and governing capacities.

*Shambaugh openly mocked scholars like Gordon Chang who spent his career predicting China's collapse. Now Shambaugh suffers from the same sense of impending doom and is keen to make up for lost time. So, as he wades into this murky battleground, he loudly proclaims the omens of millenarian change.* The "endgame of Chinese communist rule has now begun," the system is close to "breaking point" and we are "witnessing the final phase."

Shambaugh cites five reasons for his theory of collapse:

The first is increasing discontent among the economic elite. He cites surveys that show that most of China's super rich would like to emigrate. Actually this has been the case for years. Many of them emigrate for personal reasons but others do so because they worry about the security of their wealth. China's Communist Party is not controlled by a private economic elite; its purpose is to serve the mass of workers and peasants. In the USA private economic interests dominate politics and society – something Shambaugh evidently sees as right and proper.

The second reason that Shambaugh cites is defence of socialist ideology and the state against Western constitutionalism. He describes the idea that the United States is working to "subvert Communist Party rule" as a conspiracy theory. But recent events in Hong Kong illustrate that such conspiracy theories can actually have a solid foundation. Most Western politicians and media outlets supported calls for a "democratic revolution" and leaders of the Hong Kong movement were backed by front organisations of the U.S. state. The idea that the Chinese people are kept in ignorance is risible. Since the 1980s Chinese citizens have had access to a vast and diverse range of ideas and publications. In the last 10 years global travel and the Internet have generated a flourishing intellectual and cultural life.

In third place on Shambaugh's list is formalism in official circles. The problem here is that the only evidence he offers is anecdotal and subjective. He says he attended an academic conference that he found boring and, apparently, the bookshop of the Central Party School holds too many copies of Lenin's selected works. Xi Jinping's promotion of the "mass line" to ensure the party serves the people and shares in their hardship is dismissed out of hand. But let us remember that Shambaugh thinks that the party should not be serving the masses but rather the private economic elite.

Fourth on the list is the campaign against corruption. Shambaugh accepts that the campaign initiated by Xi Jinping "is more sustained and severe than any previous one" but he claims that corruption in China is endemic to the system. So in order to stamp out corruption China needs to adopt Western democracy, a privately dominated economy, private media and create a legal system that serves private interests. *The scale of corporate corruption in U.S. politics, banking and business is naturally beyond the remit of Shambaugh's article.*

It is quite clear that the anti-corruption campaign in China boosts the popularity of the CPC and of Xi Jinping. It is also clear that the mass of Chinese people stand fully behind this campaign. Shambaugh's begrudging acceptance that the campaign is substantial can be ascertained by remembering his first love – concern for the fate of super rich economic elites.

Finally, Shambaugh claims China's economy is stuck in "systemic" traps. Naturally, this fits into his overall complaints that state owned industry is to be blamed for holding China back – from "systemic" change to capitalism!

*Some years ago Shambaugh bemoaned the fact that modern sinology tends to be more and more about less and less rather than addressing grand problems and questions. But his latest attempt to generalize and universalize has produced a rather poor result. He looks at China's politics without considering society as a whole. However, the mass of urban and rural workers and peasants need to be part of any objective assessment of China's political life. Shambaugh's work excludes the masses from anything more than a bit-part role.*

Communist Party rule is based on its capacity to conquer and sustain support from the masses. This necessarily entails using public property in the form of state-owned enterprises to serve the needs of the people and recognizing that fighting corruption also involves stamping on the feet of corrupt tigers in elite circles.

China's economic planning is based on state investment in infrastructure. This has focused on urbanization, to bring general improvements to new urban inhabitants. Real and palpable progress in the living standards and life expectations of hundreds of millions of people must take priority over the interests of private economic elites. The battle against corruption is central to the campaign to ensure that cadres and party members serve the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*'New normal', new world*
March 16, 2015

China's cooling growth prospects are expected to shift the economic agenda away from the eurozone, although Greece remains firmly in the spotlight because of its precarious funding outlook.

China is expected to provide further hints of the challenges it faces after the world's No 2 economy depicted its "new normal" during this month's annual meeting of the National People's Congress－a growth target of 7 percent for this year, the lowest for quarter of a century.

Retail sales rose 10.7 percent year-on-year in January-February, the lowest pace in a decade, said the National Bureau of Statistics. Fixed-asset investment, a crucial driver of the Chinese economy, rose 13.9 percent, and the industrial output grew 6.8 percent, the weakest expansion since late 2008.

As Chinese leaders are developing a more balanced longterm growth model, keeping the breakneck economic expansion of recent decades in check, all eyes will be on the reforms they are expected to outline further this year.

"Asia will be firmly in focus," Standard Chartered analyst Madhur Jha said. "The (Chinese) government is likely to emphasize the need for deeper structural reforms to ensure more sustainable growth, even if it is likely to be softer in the near term."

As markets digest China's warning shots, the eurozone's ups and downs will not be far from investors' minds.

A four-month respite for Athens after it extended a bailout program has done little to ease concerns that Greece may face a cash crunch before then.

Its funding options took center-stage at a March 2 meeting of eurozone finance ministers, who discussed the economic reforms that Athens hoped would help it unlock some financial aid from international lenders.

The government sent an updated list of reforms to Brussels on March 6 and said it wanted to start talks with lenders immediately on concluding its bailout and a possible follow-up deal. It also repaid part of an International Monetary Fund loan that falls due this month.

With Greece insisting it has breathing space, the Eurogroup session is unlikely to prompt any key decisions on Athens' next steps. Worries about the country's prospects beyond June are adding to tensions, however, as European officials wrangle over the chances of a third rescue package.

Greece's travails come against a rosier backdrop for the eurozone, after the European Central Bank, which kicked off its $1 trillion government bond-buying plan last Monday, raised growth forecasts.

Industrial production figures for the single currency area are also expected to support this encouraging picture, rising slightly after a year-on-year fall in December, and echoing a strong start to the year for German output.

Firmer United States consumer spending would further support expectations the Federal Reserve is braced for a rate hike as early as June, following a sluggish start to the year even after a drop in fuel prices.

Retail sales excluding automobiles, gasoline, building materials and food services－"core" retail sales, considered to the best gauge of households' spending patterns－edged up only 0.1 percent in January.

The United States employment accelerated in February, with non-farm payrolls rising a higher-than-expected 295,000. "Such a blockbusting rate of job creation will encourage the Fed to be more aggressive," said David Lamb, senior dealer at foreign exchange brokerage FEXCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Chinese LED startup in $2.6 bln Philips lighting bid*

By: Arno Schuetze | reuters.com | Posted: 16 Mar 2015, 09:45








A surprise Asian consortium has emerged in the auction for Philips' lighting components business worth roughly 2.5 billion euros ($2.6 billion), two sources familiar with the matter said.

Chinese LED startup Lattice Power, working with investors GSR Ventures and Singapore state fund Temasek, has expressed interest in the business, a move that could potentially foil the chances of rival bids from buyout groups, they said.

"They have put in a last-minute bid," one of the sources said, adding that it is expected to have been competitive as it would otherwise would have no chance at this stage of the auction.






"It looks like the Chinese are there. But it is unclear if their chances are very big," another source said.

Philips' adviser Morgan Stanley aims to enter exclusive talks with one of the bidders early next week, wrapping up a process which started a year ago when the Dutch electronics group combined its so-called Lumileds and car lights divisions into a standalone company.

A consortium of private equity firms CVC and KKR this month tabled a bid seen as leading, with runner-up Bain Capital having had the chance the hike its own offer, sources familiar had said.

Spokespeople for Philips, CVC, KKR and Bain Capital declined to comment, while representatives for Lattice, GSR, Temasek and Morgan Stanley were not available for immediate comment.

Lattice Power, a small company which last year secured $80 million in funding by Asia Pacific Resources Development Investment, already has some connection to Philips, as it made James Haworth, a former Philips executive, the head of its U.S. operations.

Philips, which started making light bulbs 123 years ago, has vowed to focus on higher-margin activities under pressure from Chinese makers of light-emitting diodes (LEDs).

In 2014, Philips' Lumileds/Automotive business posted earnings before interest, tax and amortisation (EBITA) of 172 million euros on sales of 1.42 billion.

Peers such as Hella, Cree and Acuity trade in a range of 6.6 to 13.4 times expected earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortisation.

Chinese LED startup in $2.6 bln Philips lighting bid - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Li Ning's Woes a Valuable Lesson in Branding (Business) | Beijing Today
> 
> 2014 was not kind to Li Ning. The famous sports brand founded by China’s favorite Olympic gymnast posted losses of *5.8 trillion yuan* and shuttered 1,200 outlets.
> 
> *And that was while domestic competitors Anta, 361, Peak and Toread all turned a profit.*
> 
> Last month, the company announced its sales growth was positive during the July-December period. However, it still expects a third year of net losses as it wades through restructuring, bloated inventory and reduced demand.
> 
> The brand launched in 2003 and enjoyed a rocketing growth rate of 34.9 percent in its first six years. It benefitted from a marketing plan that pushed it to its peak during the 2008 Beijing Olympics. By the next year, Li Ning was bigger than Adidas in China.
> 
> “Our success owes much to the booming economic situation of those years. Sales were buoyed by increasing consumption, and that helped to conceal many problems within,” said a former Li Ning senior executive who spoke on conditions of anonymity.
> 
> *Marketing Failure*
> With “Linsanity” on the lips of NBA fans around the world, Li Ning hurled $100 million at a 10-year contract with Dwyane Wade of the Miami Heat and allowed Jeremy Lin to be snatched up by Adidas.
> 
> Similarly, Li Ning missed the chance to sign the Guangzhou Evergrande Football Club, which was later signed by Nike.
> 
> “Jeremy Lin continued the story of Chinese athletes taking the world stage generation by generation. An endorsement from Lin would have helped the domestic sports brand to enter the global market,” said Li Jianhua, a writer for Sina Finance.
> 
> But Li Ning’s epic failure goes beyond a missed endorsement.
> 
> As China’s most recognized domestic sports brand, Li Ning failed to transform the personal charm of its sports stars into a component of its brand image. Expensive contracts with superstars such as Shaquille O’Neal and Yelena Isinbayeva became mere seasonal gimmicks that failed to contribute to the brand.
> 
> “Real marketing should influence consumers’ behavior. In this, we failed,” a spokesman for the company said.
> 
> *Diluted Brand*
> Li Ning was once a symbol of the Chinese national squad in the 1990s, when the company sponsored the national diving team, national gymnastics team and national table tennis team.
> 
> Li Ning himself brought great athletic honor to the nation, and the brand was blessed with a proud patriotic lineage that set it apart from its domestic peers.
> 
> But in the following 20 years, Li Ning began to explore the overseas market by sponsoring foreign national squads and changing its target consumers to teens in 2010.
> 
> “90s Li Ning,” the latest attempt at rebranding the company, was considered to be a disaster that cost it many old consumers and failed to hook young buyers. The drop in demand left Li Ning to keep selling old stock at steep discounts.
> 
> For anyone keen to look, Li Ning showed all signs of a brand in an identity crisis.
> 
> Eager to woo a new generation of young buyers, Li Ning waffled between professional and fashion sportswear and even changed its logo. The indecision and poor planning left it a mediocre brand with no featured product.
> 
> Anta, by contrast, aimed at the mid- to low-end market and focused on producing good quality basketball, track and cross-country shoes. Ding Shizhong, CEO of Anta, said the company earned 1.7 billion yuan in 2014 and became the first domestic sportswear firm without old stock.
> 
> *Wholesale to Retail*
> As the top-selling domestic sportswear maker in 2014, Anta changed its model from wholesale to retail.
> 
> In order to raise the unit efficiency of each store, Anta analyzed how fast products were sold at each outlet and began organizing its shipments in a way that would optimize resources.
> 
> “In wholesale models, all information is provided by the suppliers. You can never ascertain the real needs of the market based on which goods remain in stock,” Li Ning said.
> 
> Zheng Jie, the executive officer of Anta, said the company has been relying on e-commerce over Alibaba’s T-mall to clear out seasonal stock.
> 
> “We may release something special in our children’s line for online retail this year, but our physical stores will remain the main sales channel,” Zheng said.
> 
> She said e-commerce sales are expected to account for less than 20 percent of the brand’s revenue this year.
> 
> On December 2014, Li Ning began selling its shares again at a low price in hopes of raising the 1.5 billion yuan it needs to break even. The company is closing more of its stores and returning to professional sportswear.
> 
> But with its brand in shambles and its Olympic namesake relegated to the memory of an aging generation, it’s hard to say whether retreating into its glory days will be enough to save Li Ning.



I am sure this is wrong. 5.8 trillion yuan. It would perhaps be 5.8 billion yuan.


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

BAIC: World-class China-brand cars; Right here, right now | The Manila Times Online

A decade ago, Chinese cars gained notoriety in the Philippine market for having poor quality and dependability. Add to that the extremely bad aftersales support customers were afforded by the importers of these cheap cars. But that was 10 years ago. Now, Chinese car manufacturers have learned their lessons, and more than ever, are determined to make their companies thrive and become sustainable. They have finally figured out that their businesses cannot be sustained by one-time purchases. Now it is imperative that they also provide their customers with products that are not only packed with state-of-the-art features, but dependable aftersales service as well.

There a hundreds of car manufacturers in China, all of which are aiming at taking a chunk of the country’s 1.4 billion potential buyers. Some companies have been in operation since the 1950’s and have slowly evolved as a leader in the industry.

One of the leading cat manufacturers in China is BAIC. This car brand came out with the “Jingganshan,” a two-door, four-seater sedan, which was their very first model back in in June 20, 1958. That same year, BAIC came out with a much bigger four-door sedan, which looked very similar to a popular American model.

BAIC continued growing and came out with its own version of the Willy’s Jeep, called the Beijing 212 or BJ212 model, which was the first mass-produced military off-road vehicle in China.

Having a vision of moving the company forward, BAIC executives formed international alliances with well known automobile brands in order for them to acquire a solid foundation in the production of cars and strengthen its ability to carry out independent research and development to make them a leader in the automotive market.

In 1984, BAIC made history by setting up a joint venture with the former Chrysler Corporation, which owned the Jeep brand. The two companies successfully developed a number of models. The partnership resulted in BAIC gaining much-needed information in the design as well as technology transfer in the production of vehicles.

In 2002, BAIC partnered with South Korea’s Hyundai corporation, and began local production of Hyundai vehicles in China. The partnership resulted in the production and sales of 1 million Hyundai cars in China, during its first few years of operations. Striving to move up the ladder, a strategic cooperation with Daimler Chrysler was inked, enabling BAIC to produce high-end Mercedes Benz models including the C-Class, E-Class and the GLK. More recently, BAIC acquired the intellectual property rights of Swedish car-maker SAAB, allowing them to perform their own R&D works, and ultimately design their very own BAIC models.

*BAIC begins production of own models*
In 2010, BAIC International was formed and saw the setting up of their very own design headquarters in Turin, Italy. Heading the design team is Leonardo Fioravanti from the Pininfarina design house. For those not in the know what Pininfarina is, it is the design house that provides design concepts for big car brands including the highly aspirational brand, Ferrari.

Once BAIC’s design house was formed, BAIC began developing car models; from early sketch conception, to 3D and physical models, all on their own.

With the knowhow gained from their international partnerships, BAIC International made it a point to use globally accepted components in their cars to assure its safety and reliability. Some of these global component suppliers include ABB, Linde, Durr, Demag, Ogihara and Bosch, among others.

Currently, BAIC has four production plants across China, but the biggest one is near its capital, Beijing, where it sits on a 1 million square-meter property. The manufacturing plant is fully automated, with robots performing most of the body assembly works. This method assures that all vehicles coming out of the line meet the strict specifications set for both domestic and international use. Each unit that rolls out of the line is also made to drive over a 1.5-kilometer test course filled with pot holes, ruts, bumps and humps to make sure that all welds and screws hold the car and its components together, well. In any case that a component rattles or shakes, the car is immediately brought back to the plant for corrective measures.

Now armed with years of experience in producing well-known and dependable brands, BAIC came out with their world-class, own-brand models that includes: the A115, which comes in a sub-compact hatchback and sub-compact sedan variant; the A315, which is a compact sedan; the MZ540, which is a passenger mini-van; the X424 four-wheel-drive off-roader jeep; and its flagship model, the A520/A523 mid-sized luxury sedan.

The new BAIC models received a warm welcome from the Chinese consumers for its features and durability, as well as the aftersales service provided by the company, that it saw an exponential rise in sales since its introduction in 2010.

*BAIC goes international*
In 2013, BAIC began international sales with exports reaching Brazil, Mexico, Russia, South America. International sales proved to be very successful as BAIC unit sales reached an astonishing 2.4 million units in 2014 alone. BAIC executives expect sales to grow to 2.9 million units in 2015.

In the same year, BAIC started the production of fully Electric Vehicles, which came in three variants: the A115EV hatchback; the A115EV sedan; and the A520EV mid-sized sedan. During its first year of production, BAIC sold a total of 4,000 EVs. The following year, EV sales jumped to 10,000 units. For this year, BAIC plans to sell 20,000 units—making it the biggest EV seller in China.

The BAIC Group has become one of the five largest automotive groups in China. It has the most comprehensive portfolio of products, covering the full-range from passenger to commercial vehicles.

In 2013, BAIC Group achieved sales of 266.38 billion RMB and 2,164,000 units sold, making BAIC Group No. 4 in China’s automotive sector in terms of income and profit, and No.3 in terms of brand value. Today, BAIC Group ranks No. 248 in the Fortune Global 500.

BAIC International is expanding its international operations with the aim of building “Global BAIC”. This visionary project will give birth to networks in the main regions of the world: the Middle East, Africa, South America, and Asia, including the Philippines.

BAIC International president, Dr. Haiyang Dong, disclosed that although the BAIC brand is fairly young, when compared to their global competitors, they made it a point to correct the mistakes committed earlier by other Chinese brands. Dong acknowledged the fact that several years ago, Chinese car manufacturers did not think of their customers when they built their cars. “They just thought of the volume and did not think of the customers. Back then, the quality was poor and the after-sales service was almost none. This resulted in Chinese cars being branded as cheap, low-quality and bad service.”

“We have learned from their mistakes,” Dr. Dong said. “When we started BAIC International, we made it our goal to build a good image for our company. We don’t focus much on volume and low price, but good quality cars and excellent service. Not just one-time deals!” Dr. Dong exclaimed.

Dr. Dong revealed that BAIC’s core business is the development of reliable commercial, passenger, electronic and other types of vehicles, equipped with user-friendly features that meet the standards of the international automotive market and fulfill customer expectations globally. Under the motto “Faster, Leaner, Smarter,” BAIC International will use the powerful combination of its innovative spirit and its strong research and development capabilities in order to achieve the top position in technology advancement, out-of-the-box business development and global resources integration.

According to Dr. Dong, BAIC International has three goals for their global market: First is to provide ‘product differentiation.’ Dong said different countries have different needs, and said their cars must be tailor-made to the needs of the local consumers; Second is ‘service differentiation.’ “BAIC does not want to repeat the same mistakes of other (Chinese) car brands, when they did not provide after sales service to their international customers. We want to differentiate BAIC from the rest. We will practice what we preach as having the ‘Best service in town;’” Third and last is ‘localization.’ “In the countries where we have BAIC cars, we plan to put up local R&D, local procurement, local manufacturing and local marketing. Cars cannot always be produced in China and exported to other countries. They are not good for the two nations (referring to unbalanced trade),” Dong said.

*BAIC in the Philippines*
Last year, BAIC partnered with Universal Motors Corporation, the former distributor of Nissan commercial vehicles in the Philippines, to be their official distributor. UMC then established a new company, aptly named Bayan Automotive Industries Corporation (BAIC), to handle the new automotive brand.

Under the leadership of George Chua, BAIC Philippines now offers the complete range of BAIC International models in the country, except for the electric vehicles. BAIC is still waiting for the Alternative Fuel Vehicles (AFV) bill to be passed in congress to determine what subsidies it will get, and determine if the unit price will be feasible.

Asked about their plans in the Philippines, Dr. Dong said that with the right numbers, they are mulling the production of BAIC cars in the Philippines. “For the moment we only have CBU (complete built-up units) in the Philippines. We want to make a trial market test; to see what happens, what the company needs, the reaction for our products and services. And when the volume takes off, within six months or one year, we will start with the local production.”

“KD (knock-down) units are now in the drawing board for the Philippine market, with a production plant being planned to be put up somewhere in Luzon,” Dr. Dong added.

BAIC Philippines now has dealerships/showrooms in Makati, Iloilo and Tacloban; with dealerships opening soon in Antipolo, Bacolod and Cebu.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese mobile users reach 1.29bn*
FERGUS RYAN MARCH 18, 2015 12:00PM

Chinese mobile users reached 1.29 billion according to a report released by the country’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

According to the ministry, 10 per cent of the 1.29 billion mobile users are on the 4G network.

Between January and February this year, the number of mobile users grew 3.374 million, less than a third of new subscriptions in the same period last year.

4G mobile user numbers grew over 20 million in the period. They account for 10 per cent of all mobile users in China. 

The report also shows that mobile internet users increased 8.175 million between January and February , a 5.3 per cent increase bringing the total to 883 million.

Mobile internet users grew to 843 million - the highest level since January 2014.

The penetration rate of mobile phone users reached 65.4 per cent, up 0.4 per cent from the previous year.

Wireless internet subscribers reached 16.219 million, 944,000 fewer than in the previous month.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese firm takes stake in French airport*
China Daily, March 18, 2015



The Toulouse-Blagnac Airport. [File photo]

*The Shandong provincial government has approved the acquisition by Shandong Hi-speed Group Co Ltd of a 49.99 percent share in Toulouse-Blagnac Airport, the fourth-largest in France, for 308 million euros ($326.39 million).

The Shandong Development and Reform Commission released the specific acquisition program on its official website early this month.*

Shandong Hi-speed Group, a State-owned investing and operating company involved in the road, rail and maritime transport segments, together with Friedman Pacific Asset Management Ltd, a Hong Kong-based investment company, formed a consortium to complete the acquisition, according to the local government's announcement.

The French government and authorities will retain a 50.01 percent stake in the airport. France chose the Chinese consortium from among a field of bidders in late 2014.

"The consortium has the ambition to develop the airport, based on the dynamic and attractive regions of Toulouse," said a statement released by French officials in December.

Employment and airport traffic are forecast to increase after the acquisition, it said.

The consortium has taken into consideration the long-term interests of the European aircraft builder Airbus SAS, which is based in Toulouse, the statement said.

The question was whether the acquisition would limit Airbus' capacity to expand production or raise its costs of using the airport.

Airbus has said that the decision on the new shareholding of Toulouse airport does not affect its flight operations activities at the airport.

Passenger throughput at the airport was 7.5 million in 2013, with cargo shipments of 60,000 metric tons, according to its annual report. Total assets were about 317 million euros that year, with operating revenue of 117 million euros.

China's strong outbound tourism market and the euro's weakness are prompting Chinese companies to invest in transportation infrastructure in Europe, experts said.

Statistics from the French tourism authority show that 1.7 million Chinese travelers visited France in 2013. Inbound arrivals from China were estimated at 2 million in 2014.

"As a State-owned company, Shandong Hi-speed Group's acquisition may make it easier for Chinese carriers to launch routes from Shandong province to Toulouse, since plenty of Chinese local governments are interested in international routes", said Li Xiaojin, a professor at the Tianjin-based Civil Aviation University of China.

As a builder and operator of high-speed transit, Shandong Hi-speed Group may look into more opportunities for high-speed road development in France, Li said.

***

*The simple arithmetic of China's growth slowdown*
By Danny Quah
March 18, 2015

What does China's growth slowdown mean to you?

I ask here not about the New World Order, Global Power Shifts, or whether the US retains its position as global hegemony. Nor do I mean the impact on the world economy, a colossal actual thing, but still a relatively abstract concept.

No, I mean, what does this slowdown in 2015 mean for you, looking to China as an export market; or you, in China, seeking employment as your labor market adjusts to its New Normal.

















In 2014 China's GDP grew 7.4 percent, its slowest rate of increase since 1990. This seems an epic change from when that economy regularly turned in double-digit growth. The effect of this slowdown on those who sell to China and on those working in China must be extreme.

But maybe not. Why? Let's do the arithmetic.

Suppose the year is not 2015 but 2005, exactly a decade ago, and you're an exporter, somewhere in the rest of the world, predicting China will grow, say, 12 percent over the coming 12 months. China's GDP then was $2.3 trillion at market exchange rates.

(Since you're selling to China, you don't care about Purchasing Power Parity correction. What matters to you are nominal values at market exchange rates, i.e., in this case the size of China's footprint in the global market place at rates of exchange that see actual financial value changing hands.)

You expect China's marketplace will increase by $274 billion (12 percent of $2.3tn). Whatever fraction of that market you sell to, that's what counts for your bottom line.

*Now, fast forward to 2015. China's growth might be as low as 7 percent these next 12 months. But, meantime China's economy has become a lot larger than it was in 2005. How much larger? The IMF's World Economic Outlook Oct 2014 forecast that for 2015 China's economy, at market exchange rates, will come in at $11.3 trillion. At this scale, growth of a mere 7 percent will increase the size of China's footprint in the global economy by $790 billion over the next 12 months.*

*To put matters in perspective, this increase of $790 billion is 2.8 times the size of the increase of $274 billion 10 years ago. Thus, even at an expected growth rate a full five percentage points lower than that someone a decade ago might have optimistically forecast, China will generate economic growth in absolute magnitude almost three times larger than it did then.*

*But, wait, the world today overall, not just China, has changed. A representative exporter will gauge prospects for selling to China based not just on China's scale, but also that of their own economy. Let's do the arithmetic on that.*

*Suppose you're an exporting business in the US. Ten years ago US GDP was $13.1 trillion; the IMF reckons that in 2015 the US economy will produce GDP equal to $18.3 trillion. Relative to the size of the US economy, China's expected 7 percent expansion in 2015 will be an increase in a potential export market of 4.3 percent; 10 years ago, that same ratio was just 2.1 percent. Put differently, China's expansion over the next 12 months – even at only 7 percent – will represent for a typical US exporter, relative to the economy he lives in, more than a doubling of the increase in size of this potential export market.

And what if you're not in the US? If you're in the EU, China's expansion is even more of an increased opportunity. Only if you're a fast-growing economy like the ASEAN-5, does China's 7 percent growth mean something not quite so large. But even then, the worst you can say is that China's 7 percent growth means you can expect simply the same relative increase in export business with China as you did a decade ago. That's hardly a catastrophe.*

(The Table below traces out a range of numbers, confirming that the positive outcome I've just described for the US and the EU continues to hold even if China went to 6 percent growth, only a little bit less so. Of course if China's growth comes in at 8 percent, the news is correspondingly better.)




But, finally, what about the capacity of China's economy to create jobs? In 2013, the latest year reported in the World Bank's World Development Indicators, China's labor force numbered 793.3 million. China's average productivity (using IMF WEO GDP numbers) was, therefore, $11,900; this had grown by 12 percent from the previous year. If productivity were to continue to grow at that same rate, then an expansion of China's GDP by $790b will generate 53 million new jobs. Since China's rural population is about 500 million (slightly less than half of its total population), if all those 53 million new jobs were urban, this would still absorb 10 percent of the rural population as migrants.

(Again, the Table below shows what would happen for variation around this scenario.)

*The conclusion? China in 2015 is a very different economy from even just 10 years earlier. China has changed far more than the world has in this time. A 7 percent growth rate is obviously lower than an 8 percent one. *So, whatever good comes from a 7 percent growth rate, at the margin a growth rate a little higher will be even better. But, quantifying the changes that have taken place in the global economy, a 7 percent growth rate for China today means something even more positive than did a 12 percent growth rate 10 years ago.

One can of course imagine scenarios where China's slowdown ends up much worse for, say, ASEAN, than that indicated here. If spillovers (not from trade connections but something else) unfurled across the rest of the world as a consequence, then a China shock would come with far more damaging effects on the ASEAN economy. But just as plausibly a China slowdown might itself be caused by, perhaps, a resurgence in US manufacturing. Then the overall effects on ASEAN or anywhere else in the world will depend on the relative strengths of the two opposing effects: the US driving ASEAN exports against China slowing them. However that unfolds, the final effect on ASEAN will not be caused by just a slowdown in China's growth. Finally, if China's growth slows from having switched to greater reliance on domestic consumption, then export opportunities for the rest of the world will simply be correspondingly larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese firm takes stake in French airport*
> China Daily, March 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> The Toulouse-Blagnac Airport. [File photo]
> 
> *The Shandong provincial government has approved the acquisition by Shandong Hi-speed Group Co Ltd of a 49.99 percent share in Toulouse-Blagnac Airport, the fourth-largest in France, for 308 million euros ($326.39 million).
> 
> The Shandong Development and Reform Commission released the specific acquisition program on its official website early this month.*
> 
> Shandong Hi-speed Group, a State-owned investing and operating company involved in the road, rail and maritime transport segments, together with Friedman Pacific Asset Management Ltd, a Hong Kong-based investment company, formed a consortium to complete the acquisition, according to the local government's announcement.
> 
> The French government and authorities will retain a 50.01 percent stake in the airport. France chose the Chinese consortium from among a field of bidders in late 2014.
> 
> "The consortium has the ambition to develop the airport, based on the dynamic and attractive regions of Toulouse," said a statement released by French officials in December.
> 
> Employment and airport traffic are forecast to increase after the acquisition, it said.
> 
> The consortium has taken into consideration the long-term interests of the European aircraft builder Airbus SAS, which is based in Toulouse, the statement said.
> 
> The question was whether the acquisition would limit Airbus' capacity to expand production or raise its costs of using the airport.
> 
> Airbus has said that the decision on the new shareholding of Toulouse airport does not affect its flight operations activities at the airport.
> 
> Passenger throughput at the airport was 7.5 million in 2013, with cargo shipments of 60,000 metric tons, according to its annual report. Total assets were about 317 million euros that year, with operating revenue of 117 million euros.
> 
> China's strong outbound tourism market and the euro's weakness are prompting Chinese companies to invest in transportation infrastructure in Europe, experts said.
> 
> Statistics from the French tourism authority show that 1.7 million Chinese travelers visited France in 2013. Inbound arrivals from China were estimated at 2 million in 2014.
> 
> "As a State-owned company, Shandong Hi-speed Group's acquisition may make it easier for Chinese carriers to launch routes from Shandong province to Toulouse, since plenty of Chinese local governments are interested in international routes", said Li Xiaojin, a professor at the Tianjin-based Civil Aviation University of China.
> 
> As a builder and operator of high-speed transit, Shandong Hi-speed Group may look into more opportunities for high-speed road development in France, Li said.
> 
> ***
> 
> *The simple arithmetic of China's growth slowdown*
> By Danny Quah
> March 18, 2015
> 
> What does China's growth slowdown mean to you?
> 
> I ask here not about the New World Order, Global Power Shifts, or whether the US retains its position as global hegemony. Nor do I mean the impact on the world economy, a colossal actual thing, but still a relatively abstract concept.
> 
> No, I mean, what does this slowdown in 2015 mean for you, looking to China as an export market; or you, in China, seeking employment as your labor market adjusts to its New Normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2014 China's GDP grew 7.4 percent, its slowest rate of increase since 1990. This seems an epic change from when that economy regularly turned in double-digit growth. The effect of this slowdown on those who sell to China and on those working in China must be extreme.
> 
> But maybe not. Why? Let's do the arithmetic.
> 
> Suppose the year is not 2015 but 2005, exactly a decade ago, and you're an exporter, somewhere in the rest of the world, predicting China will grow, say, 12 percent over the coming 12 months. China's GDP then was $2.3 trillion at market exchange rates.
> 
> (Since you're selling to China, you don't care about Purchasing Power Parity correction. What matters to you are nominal values at market exchange rates, i.e., in this case the size of China's footprint in the global market place at rates of exchange that see actual financial value changing hands.)
> 
> You expect China's marketplace will increase by $274 billion (12 percent of $2.3tn). Whatever fraction of that market you sell to, that's what counts for your bottom line.
> 
> *Now, fast forward to 2015. China's growth might be as low as 7 percent these next 12 months. But, meantime China's economy has become a lot larger than it was in 2005. How much larger? The IMF's World Economic Outlook Oct 2014 forecast that for 2015 China's economy, at market exchange rates, will come in at $11.3 trillion. At this scale, growth of a mere 7 percent will increase the size of China's footprint in the global economy by $790 billion over the next 12 months.*
> 
> *To put matters in perspective, this increase of $790 billion is 2.8 times the size of the increase of $274 billion 10 years ago. Thus, even at an expected growth rate a full five percentage points lower than that someone a decade ago might have optimistically forecast, China will generate economic growth in absolute magnitude almost three times larger than it did then.*
> 
> *But, wait, the world today overall, not just China, has changed. A representative exporter will gauge prospects for selling to China based not just on China's scale, but also that of their own economy. Let's do the arithmetic on that.*
> 
> *Suppose you're an exporting business in the US. Ten years ago US GDP was $13.1 trillion; the IMF reckons that in 2015 the US economy will produce GDP equal to $18.3 trillion. Relative to the size of the US economy, China's expected 7 percent expansion in 2015 will be an increase in a potential export market of 4.3 percent; 10 years ago, that same ratio was just 2.1 percent. Put differently, China's expansion over the next 12 months – even at only 7 percent – will represent for a typical US exporter, relative to the economy he lives in, more than a doubling of the increase in size of this potential export market.
> 
> And what if you're not in the US? If you're in the EU, China's expansion is even more of an increased opportunity. Only if you're a fast-growing economy like the ASEAN-5, does China's 7 percent growth mean something not quite so large. But even then, the worst you can say is that China's 7 percent growth means you can expect simply the same relative increase in export business with China as you did a decade ago. That's hardly a catastrophe.*
> 
> (The Table below traces out a range of numbers, confirming that the positive outcome I've just described for the US and the EU continues to hold even if China went to 6 percent growth, only a little bit less so. Of course if China's growth comes in at 8 percent, the news is correspondingly better.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, finally, what about the capacity of China's economy to create jobs? In 2013, the latest year reported in the World Bank's World Development Indicators, China's labor force numbered 793.3 million. China's average productivity (using IMF WEO GDP numbers) was, therefore, $11,900; this had grown by 12 percent from the previous year. If productivity were to continue to grow at that same rate, then an expansion of China's GDP by $790b will generate 53 million new jobs. Since China's rural population is about 500 million (slightly less than half of its total population), if all those 53 million new jobs were urban, this would still absorb 10 percent of the rural population as migrants.
> 
> (Again, the Table below shows what would happen for variation around this scenario.)
> 
> *The conclusion? China in 2015 is a very different economy from even just 10 years earlier. China has changed far more than the world has in this time. A 7 percent growth rate is obviously lower than an 8 percent one. *So, whatever good comes from a 7 percent growth rate, at the margin a growth rate a little higher will be even better. But, quantifying the changes that have taken place in the global economy, a 7 percent growth rate for China today means something even more positive than did a 12 percent growth rate 10 years ago.
> 
> One can of course imagine scenarios where China's slowdown ends up much worse for, say, ASEAN, than that indicated here. If spillovers (not from trade connections but something else) unfurled across the rest of the world as a consequence, then a China shock would come with far more damaging effects on the ASEAN economy. But just as plausibly a China slowdown might itself be caused by, perhaps, a resurgence in US manufacturing. Then the overall effects on ASEAN or anywhere else in the world will depend on the relative strengths of the two opposing effects: the US driving ASEAN exports against China slowing them. However that unfolds, the final effect on ASEAN will not be caused by just a slowdown in China's growth. Finally, if China's growth slows from having switched to greater reliance on domestic consumption, then export opportunities for the rest of the world will simply be correspondingly larger.




Completely agree with your 2nd article.

Also @TaiShang as for your first article, I hope China has done good calculations for returns. Making investment is not necessarily good.Making Returns on those investments is what counts. 

There are numerous cases where China has made huge investments for them to essentially fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Completely agree with your 2nd article.
> 
> Also @TaiShang as for your first article, I hope China has done good calculations for returns. Making investment is not necessarily good.Making Returns on those investments is what counts.
> 
> There are numerous cases where China has made huge investments for them to essentially fail.



There are numerous cases where anybody made an investment and ended up losing and losing badly. Everybody is profit oriented; but, because they bet into future, they cannot control all the variables that are not here today -- yet. 

Maybe France will go through an economic crisis and people will travel less. And the airport management will lose money. Or, maybe just the opposite. 

The Mercedes-Benz -- Chrysler merger. Ended up in failure. 

Or General Motors' purchase of FIAT. GM lost money badly. To sell FIAT back, it paid about 2billion USD. Till to day, GM is bleeding in its Opel operations in Europe.

This airport has been purchased by a consortium (public-private) and, certainly, they will not invest money if they think they will lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> There are numerous cases where anybody made an investment and ended up losing and losing badly. Everybody is profit oriented; but, because they bet into future, they cannot control all the variables that are not here today -- yet.
> 
> Maybe France will go through an economic crisis and people will travel less. And the airport management will lose money. Or, maybe just the opposite.
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz -- Chrysler merger. Ended up in failure.
> 
> Or General Motors' purchase of FIAT. GM lost money badly. To sell FIAT back, it paid about 2billion USD. Till to day, GM is bleeding in its Opel operations in Europe.
> 
> This airport has been purchased by a consortium (public-private) and, certainly, they will not invest money if they think they will lose.




I understand that logic. 

Actually you should read about China Investment Corp. which is a sovereign wealth fund of the People's Republic of China, with a total asset under control of around 650 billion dollars. Not only this, it has been giving an annualized return of 5.7% since it's founding, which is pretty decent. 

But the individual investments, are getting more flak, largely because they are not signed by expert, and also because they don't have proper risk management mechanisms. Individual Chinese banks, and even ministries are not that trained in finance and investment as say the PBoC officials or these Bank officials which employ best human resources in China. 

This is one of the reasons why China has been pushing for more sovereign wealth funds, and investment banks to handle its investment portfolio. These institutions are much better at handling investments.

Individual cases, and ministries are not. You can check many investments gone bust. Like Fortis investment.

Also at the face of it, I wouldn't invest in Europe which is essentially a dying continent, with no long term returns, adverse demographics etc. Obviously I don't know the individual dynamics of this particular portfolio investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Interesting comment on Global Times:

"The USA has borrowed at least US$6218 billion from foreign countries according to US Treasury Department (treasury gov) on January 2015.

It is very strange for the USA to be able to loan some of this money to some of the same countries which loan USA the money, and under conditions and terms imposed by the USA through World Bank and IMF."

LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Interesting comment on Global Times:
> 
> "The USA has borrowed at least US$6218 billion from foreign countries according to US Treasury Department (treasury gov) on January 2015.
> 
> It is very strange for the USA to be able to loan some of this money to some of the same countries which loan USA the money, and under conditions and terms imposed by the USA through World Bank and IMF."
> 
> LOL.



Actually US would have already essentially ended if not for the Reserve currency status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Third-party audit on way for overseas assets of SOEs*
China Daily, March 18, 2015

China is to launch a comprehensive audit of the overseas assets of its State-owned enterprises in an attempt to tighten oversight of their international operations.

The country's top state-asset regulator issued an invitation on Tuesday for tenders to audit the assets.

It is the first time that the State-Owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission has decided to audit overseas state assets through a tender offer.

Analysts said the move underscores the government's intention to improve transparency of the auditing system by inviting independent third parties to take part in the process based on market principles.

The auditing initiative will involve 12.4 million yuan ($2 million) from the fiscal budget, and the bidding result will be announced on April 7, the commission said in a statement.

To avoid a potential conflict of interest, organizations eligible for the bidding must not have provided accounting or auditing services between January 2012 and December last year to SOEs or their overseas subsidiaries that were inspected by the commission, the statement said.

Accounting firms that are eligible must be incorporated in China and have licenses issued by government agencies and ministries, it added.

Xu Baoli, director of the commission's research center, said the regulator's decision shows that there are potential risks or even serious problems with the overseas assets held by SOEs.

"Comprehensive auditing will allow the regulator to gain an overall knowledge of the situation and to learn how serious the problems are, so that it can take the necessary measures to tackle them," Xu said.

The value of overseas assets of SOEs under direct central government supervision is estimated at about 4 trillion yuan.

But Dong Dasheng, a former national deputy auditor-in-chief, said this month there has been a lack of supervision of these assets, as virtually no auditing has been conducted.

Some analysts said the commission's inspection may also be part of the ongoing anti-corruption campaign that has led to the downfall of senior executives in the energy, railway, financial and telecommunication sectors.

Li Jin, vice-president of the China Enterprise Reform and Development Society, a government think tank, said making auditing an institutionalized and transparent system is crucial to preventing corruption and loss of state assets.

SOEs have been key players as Chinese enterprises increase their overseas exposure. The country became a net capital exporter last year, with outbound direct investment reaching a record $102.9 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Shanghai-based Genitop Sues Qualcomm for $100b*
2015-03-18 






A logo sits illuminated outside the Qualcomm Inc. pavilion at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, on Monday, March 2, 2015. [Photo: CFP]

Chinese semiconductor manufacturer Genitop Research is suing US chip maker Qualcomm for 100 billion U.S. dollars, alleging trademark infringement.

Genitop is a Shanghai-based firm which develops Chinese character processing software and semiconductors.

The company alleges Qualcomm has infringed on its China-registered trade mark by using the Chinese phrase "Gaotong" in its Chinese company name and product brand.

Genitop says it registered the phrase, which means "high communication," as its trademark in 1992.

***

*China, Nepal Jointly Invest 300 Mln Dollars on Cement Project*
2015-03-18 

Two private companies from China and Nepal signed an agreement of joint venture investment worth 300 million U.S. dollars here on Tuesday for cement production in Nepal.

The investment, one of biggest in Nepal's cement sector, has a 7:3 equity structure between Hongshi Holdings Limited of China and Nepal's Shiva Cement.

"This project with advanced technology will adopt a new dry process with the use of 95 percent domestic raw materials," Xu Youyuan, Executive Vice President of the Chinese company said at the signing ceremony.

Xu said that Hongshi were attracted to Nepal's market by its booming cement industry in 2012. According to the Nepal Cement Manufacturers' Association, there are over 40 cement plants in this Himalayan nation and domestic products only account for 85 percent of the total consumption in this country.

Addressing the ceremony, Finance Minister of Nepal Ram Sharan Mahat said that the signing of this project was a landmark between the economic ties of the two neighbors.

Mahat said he was happy to see that Chinese investors showed their confidence in Nepal and he hoped this ambitious investment would make Nepal an exporter of cement in the future.

Also on Tuesday morning, the minister witnessed an agreement signed by China and Nepal, according to which China would grant assistance for Nepal's development.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Large gold deposit found in north China *
_ Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-18 20:54:36 _

A large gold deposit with estimated reserves of more than 100 tons has been discovered in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, the local land and resource authority announced on Wednesday.

The deposit, which covers an area of 20 square kilometers, is located in the Araxan Left Banner, according to the banner (county) land and resource bureau.

The deposit could be exploited for 30 years with an annual exploitation capacity of 3 tons, according to the bureau.

Araxan region, which borders Mongolia, has more than 80 types of mineral reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Hengqin links Portuguese-speaking countries*
China.org.cn, March 18, 2015

The year 2015 marks the beginning of the free trade era in Hengqin. In 2017, the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge will come into service. In 2020, the Overall Development Plan of Hengqin will enter the closing phase.

"Hengqin is to strengthen cooperation with Portuguese-speaking countries," noted Liu Jia, secretary of the Party committee of Hengqin New Area on Jan. 30, 2015. A Sino-Portuguese Commodity Exhibition Center and a cross-border e-commerce platform will be built. Through its collaboration with Brazil, Portugal and Angola, Hengqin will open up free trade channels with Latin America, Europe and Africa respectively.

*"In particular, the Hengqin - Africa free trade channel will be an important strategic fulcrum of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road," Liu said.*

In 2015, Hengqin New Area is to draw up a number of implementation rules and operational guidelines for the promotion of the negative list management mode of foreign investment admission and its free service trade and investment facilitation with Hong Kong and Macao. The construction of the basic system, the management system and the legal system for the FTZ test area will also begin.

*OECD revises growth outlook for Brazil, China, India 
March 19, 2015, 4:31 am*






Brazilian social welfare programs like Brasil Sem Miséria and Bolsa Família, have brought millions out of poverty [Xinhua Images]

The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) predicts that Brazil’s economy will contract 0.5 percent in 2015, according to a report released on Wednesday.

The figure, presented in an economic update compiled by the Paris-based agency, represents a downward adjustment of its earlier November forecast, which projected 1.5-per cent growth for the South American giant.

Brazil, the only country of the 11 listed to expect a contraction, is also projected to struggle in 2016, with predicted growth of 1.2 per cent, down from the 2 per cent forecast in November and the lowest growth rate of the countries listed.

The OECD’s figures are similar to those forecast by Brazil’s financial market, which revised its earlier growth forecast on Monday, saying the economy will contract 0.78 per cent.

The country’s government has admitted that the economy may come to a recession, but has issued no figure.

Brazil’s 2014 growth rate will be reported on March 27, and is expected to register a drop of 0.15 per cent.

Meanwhile, the OECD forecast said the Indian economy will grow 7.7 per cent in 2015 and 8 per cent in 2016. OECD’s upward revision for India is due to a revamp in India’s GDP numbers that has bumped up growth from what was earlier estimated under the factor cost method. It has warned however, that obstacles have emerged to reforms by the Narendra Modi-led government, highlighting tough choices ahead.

*China is pegged to grow at 7 per cent in both these years.*

The OECD projects that the US will grow by 3.1 per cent this year and by 3 per cent in 2016, while the UK is projected to grow at 2.6 per cent in 2015 and 2.5 per cent in 2016.

*“Lower oil prices and widespread monetary easing have brought the world economy to a turning point, with the potential for the acceleration of growth that has been needed in many countries,” said OECD Chief Economist Catherine L. Mann. “There is no room for complacency, however, as excessive reliance on monetary policy alone is building-up financial risks, while not yet reviving business investment.”*

The OECD tracks its 34 advanced economy members, in addition to issuing forecasts and surveys of large non-member countries like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese firm starts rehabilitating airport runway in Namibia *
2015-03-19 09:11 Xinhua Web Editor: Gu Liping 1


A Chinese company has started rehabilitating the Ondangwa Airport runway in northern Namibia.

The rehabilitation is being done by the China State Construction Engineering Corporation that signed an agreement Friday with the Namibian Airports Company (NAC) and Aurecon Namibia.

Ondangwa is about 670 kilometers from Namibia's capital Windhoek.

Work on the runway estimated to cost about 16 million U.S dollars. It is expected to be completed by July 2016.

The plan is to widen the runway to 45 metres and lengthen it to 2.8 kilometres. Once the runway is completed, Airbus A319 will be allowed to use the Ondangwa Airport.

Acting chief executive officer of NAC Tamar El-Kallawi said after the signing ceremony: "This is a great step for us."

El-Kallawi also said the next step is to rehabilitate and upgrade Ondangwa airport infrastructure to make Namibia a connection hub.

"We are strategically positioning ourselves by upgrading our airport infrastructure to meet this need. This will also create much needed employment for Namibians," he said.

At the moment, Air Namibia has two flights between Windhoek and Ondangwa daily.

Fuel storage facilities have also been refurbished in order to serve other airliners which refuel at Ondangwa airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Taiwan interested in joining AIIB: finance chief*
Xinhua, March 19, 2015

Taiwan is willing to join the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) if invited, Taiwan's finance chief Chang Sheng-ford said Thursday.

When asked by lawmakers on Thursday, Chang said the participation would open up a good channel for Taiwan's investment.

His remarks came after three large eurozone economies -- France, Germany and Italy -- announced their intention to become prospective founding members of the AIIB.

Britain last week announced its own decision to join the AIIB.

With an expected initial subscribed capital of 50 billion U.S. dollars, the AIIB will fund infrastructure projects in Asia and is expected to be formally established by the end of this year.

The bank was initially proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping with a mission of helping to fund infrastructure projects in poor Asian countries.

Chinese mainland has pledged a large part of the initial 50-billion-U.S.-dollar capital.

Twenty-one countries including China, India and Singapore signed a memorandum of understanding in Beijing in October last year to found the bank.

***

*Discrediting 'foreign capital withdrawal'*
By Chen Yan -- March 19, 2015




 


Some media reports recently asserted that "a massive amount of foreign capital is being withdrawn from China," following the closure of some foreign-owned factories in China.

Japanese watch maker Citizen announced that it was closing its factory in southern China's Guangzhou City, and fired all the Chinese employees in February. Microsoft shut down its factories in Dongguan and Beijing, and is expected to transfer its production facility to Vietnam. Some other foreign firms also reportedly transferred their factories in China to their home country or Southeast Asian countries.

Although these announcements are indeed true, the assertion of "massive capital flight" is an overgeneralization.

China's GDP grew by 7.4 percent last year. Though it was slowing down compared to the country's performance in previous years, it was still much higher than the United States (2.4 percent), the European Union (0.8 percent) and Japan (0.2 percent in the last quarter of 2014). China also overtook the United States to become the world's top destination for foreign direct investment (FDI) for the first time since 2003. The assertion of "foreign capital being withdrawn from China" did not take into consideration the strategic shifts made by some foreign companies and China's changing industrial landscape.

*China as the top destination for FDI*

According to China's Ministry of Commerce, the utilized FDI last year was US$119.56 billion, an increase of 1.7 percent from the year before. China's overseas investment and FDI are gradually closing the gap, and the average amount of contract investment rose 14 percent.

Based on the figures released by the United Nations Conference of Trade and Development, global FDI fell by 8 percent to US$1.26 trillion last year, due to the downward trend in the global economy and the rise of geopolitical risks. But FDI in the Chinese mainland increased about 3 percent to US$128 billion, making it the top spot for foreign investment.

Hong Kong and the United States took the second and third spots for FDI last year. As most of the FDI in Hong Kong flowed into the Chinese mainland, the combined FDI of the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong is twice the size of FDI in the United States.

*China's industrial landscape is witnessing dramatic changes*

Though foreign capital is not fleeing China, the country's industrial landscape is indeed witnessing dramatic changes.

Foreign investment in China's service sector has overtaken investment in the manufacturing sector. About 56 percent of FDI was in the service sector last year, while FDI in the manufacturing industry was declining and its share in the total FDI was sliding as well.

As the costs of labor and production keep climbing up, some foreign-owned, labor-intensive manufacturing companies are relocating their production bases to lower-income countries outside China. But foreign investment in China's high-tech and high-end companies is still on the rise.

Though some foreign firms transferred their factories outside China, some also brought factories into the country. For instance, a number of auto makers set up factories in China; Intel and Samsung spent billions of dollars in Chengdu and Xi'an setting up high-end quality testing and chip-making factories; pharmaceutical giant Johnson & Johnson established an Asia Pacific research center in Shanghai.

More foreign manufacturing companies are expected to withdraw from China. Meanwhile, some Chinese clothing manufacturing firms will also transfer to overseas countries. As China adjusts its industrial structure, the withdrawal of some firms is nothing to be alarmed or get hyped up about.

_The writer is CEO of ribenchan.com and a specialist studying Japanese enterprises._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*



*
*The world's first tram powered by hydrogen energy rolls off the production line at a CSR Qingdao Sifang Co plant in Qingdao, Shandong province. This is the first time that hydrogen energy has been applied in the tram manufacturing. China has also become the first country worldwide to possess the technology to make hydrogen-fueled streetcars. (Photo/Xinhua)*

*World's first hydrogen tram rolls off assembly line*
_2015-03-20 09:50_ _Xinhua_

World's first hydrogen-powered tramcar rolled off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday.

Liang Jianying, chief engineer of Sifang Co., a wholly-owned subsidiary of China South Rail Corporation (CSR), said the new tram is the only hydrogen powered vehicle in the field, and makes China the only country in the world to have mastered the technology.

Hydrogen fuel cells are a new clean energy source, widely used in the automobile industry, but lagging behind in the field of rail transit.

"It took two years for Sifang to solve key technological problems, with the help of research institutions," Liang said.
The tram can be refilled with hydrogen in three minutes and can then run for 100 km at speeds as high as 70 km per hour.

"The average distance of tramcar lines in China is about 15 km, which means one refill for our tram is enough for three round trips," Liang said, adding the overall running costs will be greatly reduced.

No nitrogen oxides will be produced as the temperature of the reaction inside the fuel cell is controlled under 100 degrees Celsius. Water will be the tram's only emission, Liang said.

Each tram has over 60 seats and can carry more than 380 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* China telecom giants lead int'l patent filings in 2014: WIPO*

_English.news.cn 2015-03-20 01:12:31
_
GENEVA, March 19 (Xinhua) -- The World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO) on Thursday said China's telecom giants Huawei and ZTE listed as among the top three international patent applicants in 2014 as the country saw a double-digit increase in patent filings.


Under WIPO's Patent Cooperation Treaty (PCT), Huawei, with 3,442 published applications, overtook Panasonic of Japan as the largest applicant in 2014.

U.S.-based Qualcomm was the second largest applicant in 2014, with 2,409 published applications, while China's ZTE took third place with 2,179 PCT applications.

Among the top 50 applicants, Huawei saw the largest increases in patent filings (1,332), followed by Tencent (727) and Microsoft (652). In contrast, Japan's Panasonic and Sharp companies saw the largest declines.

WIPO said the United States was the primary country of origin for patent filers in 2014, with 61,492 applications and 7.1 percent growth. Japan followed with 42,459 applications, representing a 3 percent decline on 2013.

Applicants from China filed 25,539 applications, an 18.7 percent annual increase. Among the top 10 PCT-filing countries, China is the only country that saw double-digit growth in 2014.

WIPO noted that for the first time since 2007, European Union countries recorded growth in patent filings, with strong growth coming from France and Britain.

"The rapid growth in international patent applications underscores the increasing importance of intellectual property as it moves from the periphery to the center of the global economic system," said WIPO's director general, Francis Gurry.

Editor: yan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*New Normal brings vitality to China: Chinese-British economist*





Professor Yao Shujie (Picture by Zhao Heping/ Guangming Daily)


Famous Chinese-British economist Yao Shujie, Head of the School of Contemporary Chinese Studies at The University of Nottingham and economic counselor of United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and World Bank, shared his opinion on the report on government work delivered by Premier Li Keqiang as well as the prospect of Chinese economy in a written interview with Guangming Daily correspondent.

Professor Yao said, compared with its fast economic growth in the first decade of 21st century, China has undergone significant economic adjustments in last two years. In 2014, China’s GDP growth of 7.4% in real terms was 0.1 percentage point lower than scheduled for the first time in the last more than two decades. And the growth rate of total export-import volume of Chinese commodities is only 2.3%, lower than the planned 6%.

It’s the first time for RMB to depreciate against U.S. dollar after appreciating for years. Recession also began to happen in the real estate industry, the pillar industry of China’s economic development. Some people exaggerate the signs above and say that China's golden times for economic development are coming to an end and its economy is heading towards crisis. Some people believe that China’s current anti-corruption campaign is pushing itself into economic recession. Some people even assert that China’s current political system will not adapt to the requirement of China’s long-term development.

Professor Yao believes that all those opinions above are severely partial， which not only don’t tell the actual situation of China， but also ignore the potential of China’s future development. First, although the GDP growth rate of 7.4% is lower than before, it remainssufficiently high. Especially, China has dramaticallyexpanded its size of economy after over three decades of fast development. China's GDP has grown from six trillion U.S. dollars in 2010 to 10.3 trillion U.S. dollars in 2014， which is more than twice that of Japan's, four times that of India's and equals the total GDP of India, Russia, Brazil and Italy.

Yao pointed out that China has seized the opportunity of economic transition to adjust in time to cope with some negative effects brought by fast economic growth after the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC). There are still a number of inspiring economic data in 2014, including the energy-consumption reduction of 4.5% per GDP unit and the decrease ofthe urban-rural income difference from the peak 3.3:1 several years ago to 2.75:1.

China also has paid more attention to service industry and reduced the proportion of manufacturing in its industrial structure. The number of new jobs has reached over 13 million, a new peak in history, ensuring the continuous improving of people’s living standards. And foreign trade surplus has reached the highest level in history and Consumer Price Index (CPI) has decreased to the lowest in recent years.

Professor Yao said, essentially, the government work report delivered by Premier Li Keqiang can be described as “Keep moving ahead in the face of difficulties”. China plans to maintain medium-to-high speed of growth and achieve medium-to-high level of the structural development of manufacturing and service sectors. Pains always accompany transition and upgrading to realize the long-term strategic goal. China is the only country in the world to maintain such long-term, high-speed and continuous economic development. Is there any country in the world that can develop like China with an over 7% GDP growth rate in the face of multiple international and domestic pressures?

Meanwhile, China also has huge development potentials. First, China’s political stability and its government’s strong confidence safeguard the nation's long-term prosperity. Popular support for the government’s anti-corruption campaign contributes to the country’s stability and development. Second, China’s status in global economy can’t be replaced by other countries. China has already surpassed the U.S., the largest economy in the world, in fields like manufacturing and international trade, and many western developed countries in fields of emerging industries, including high-speed railway, nuclear power, telecom, basic equipment manufacturing and construction and biotechnologies. With the strong international competitive advantage, China can achieve further development.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*China delivers 95 electric trains to South Africa*

Mar 20, 2015






Ninety-five Chinese-made electric locomotives were delivered to South Africa on Thursday at a grand ceremony attended by South African President Jacob Zuma.

South Africa’s transport utility Transnet delivered the locomotives in collaboration with the Chinese Zhuzhou Electric Locomotives Company under the China Southern Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry Group.

Eighty-five of the locomotives were assembled at the Transnet Engineering Koedoespoort Plant in Pretoria.

In this particular project, 190 people were trained in China and 260 people were employed in the assembly, Zuma said at the ceremony in Pretoria. “The training received from the Chinese counterparts will ensure that Transnet has the necessary capability to effectively maintain these locomotives over their economic lifespan, thereby sustaining local jobs,” said Zuma.

The acquisition of these locomotives forms part of Transnet’s long-term fleet renewal programme aimed at increasing capacity whilst reducing the average age of South Africa’s locomotives fleet.

It also forms part of government’s national infrastructure development programme, designed to improve the social and economic infrastructure to boost the economy and improve the quality of life.

This project marks the success of Transnet’s first venture into the production of electric locomotives.

It is also a significant step towards Transnet’s long-term goal of developing Transnet engineering into an original equipment manufacturer.
“I commend Transnet for the transition to a low carbon freight system through introducing these locomotives that are energy efficient. This will help reduce emissions and save electricity,” Zuma said.

The delivery of these locomotives will enable Transnet to transport more freight on rail in a more efficient way. “This will advance government’s objective of shifting the transportation of goods from road to rail,” said Zuma.

Source: Xinhua

China delivers 95 electric trains to South Africa -

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China's electronics, IT manufacturing sees added value up 11.8 pct*





BEIJING, Mar. 20 (Xinhua Finance) -- China's electronics and IT manufacturing industry, covering only enterprises each with over 20 million yuan of annual business revenue, registered an 11.8 percent year-on-year increase in industrial added value in the first two months of 2015.

The growth rate was 2.9 percentage point higher than that for the same period of 2014 and five percentage points higher than the average level of China's whole industrial sector in the January-February period, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology announced on Thursday evening.

The electronics and IT manufacturing industry achieved a total sales value of 1,513.9 billion yuan in the first two months of this year, up 9.4 percent year on year. The growth rate went up 2.4 percentage points year on year. In a breakdown, 729.6 billion yuan was export delivery value, up 5.9 percent year on year; and 784.4 billion yuan was from the domestic market, up 12.9 percent year on year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China to help Ghana construct 1 bln USD solar plant*





ACCRA, Mar.19 (Xinhua Finance) -- The Chinese Hanergy Group is investing one billion U.S. dollars to construct a 400-megawatt (MW) solar power plant to help boost Ghana's energy needs, Zhou Youbin, Charge d'Affaires at the Chinese Embassy, said here Thursday.

Zhou, who was speaking at a day's natural resource conference, said: "China, as a traditional friend and an important development partner over the years, has spared no efforts in supporting the development and construction of Ghana."

The conference was on the theme "Natural Resource Governance and Management in Ghana: The Stride Towards an Efficient use of our Natural Resources". Zhou listed numerous projects the Chinese government had undertaken in Ghana such as the western corridor gas infrastructure development project, construction of the 400- megawatts Bui Dam, and the Kpong Water Supply Expansion Project. He emphasized that the Chinese government would continue to build on the capacities of local people in the area of natural resources management.

To this end, he said some 30, 0000 African professionals were being trained under the African Talents Program in various sectors. China, he noted, became the biggest investor in the past year in the cocoa, gold oil producing West African country's economy. "In 2014, statistics about China-Ghana cooperation is inspiring.

Ghana's export to China and Chinese Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) inflows to Ghana has both surpassed one billion dollars, making China the biggest investor of Ghana in the past year," he said. The Chinese envoy mentioned problems facing foreigners in the natural resource governance of the country as including the acquisition of land and rising resource nationalism, which had plagued many resource-rich countries and their development partners. He further called on the Ghanaian authorities to streamline and boost the vitality of small-scale mining since the sector contributed about one-third of the total gold production and 100 percent of the country's diamond in 2013. "The most important thing is to balance the interests of the stakeholders, mainly the government, mining communities and the investors. Policies to ensure the healthy and sustainable development of the mining sector should be designed as soon as possible," Zhou appealed.

The Chief Executive Officer of the Institute of Green Growth, Dr. Eric Twum, organizers of the conference, said the synergy between Ghana's resource availability, management and associated resource use benefits had over the years and in most cases not been fully met. "Our institutions are not the best despite the numerous efforts. We are saddled with inefficiencies, uncertainty and difficulties in management, among others when natural resources come to mind," Twum said.

Ghana, Dr. Twum said, lost about 90 million dollars and 70 million dollars due to stability agreements in the mining and oil and gas sectors in 2011 and 2012 respectively. He therefore appealed to political leaders to desist from politicizing issues of natural resource governance and management.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

Saturday, March 21, 2015, 12:29
*UnionPay makes mark in Turkey*
By Wu Yiyao in Shanghai

The largest domestic bank card company, China UnionPay Co Ltd, has begun issuing cards in Turkey jointly with Garanti Bank, riding on the "One Belt, One Road" initiatives.

UnionPay has been expanding fast in overseas markets, especially Central Asian countries, to support the national strategy to build the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

The belt stretches northwest from China through Central Asia, the Middle East and onward to Europe, while the maritime road runs to Southeast Asia.

About 30 percent of UnionPay's latest list of 80 international airport merchants that offer prestige packages to cardholders are located in countries on the "One Belt, One Road" pathways. They include Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Qatar, according to UnionPay's website.

Economic ties with Turkey are growing fast, and UnionPay sees more opportunities in that country, said Shi Wenchao, China UnionPay president. Simpler visa policies are helping as well.

Ergun Ozen, president of Garanti Bank, which is Turkey's largest bankcard issuer, said deeper cooperation with UnionPay will help local merchants and enterprises get more business.

About 30 percent of retailers in Turkey accept UnionPay cards. Many of them are in cities that are popular with Chinese travelers, including Istanbul and Ankara.

UnionPay International, the bankcard issuer's overseas arm, has been developing its networks along the "One Belt, One Road" in several countries, including Kazakhstan and the United Arab Emirates.

"The bankcard association is deepening and expanding cooperation with its partners in these countries and regions," said Cai Jianbo, chief executive officer of UnionPay International.

UnionPay's overseas business is being driven by China's outbound travel boom.

The card "is increasingly known these days overseas and its logo is at almost every cashier and ATM wherever I travel," said Sun Junyi, a tour guide with Shanghai Xinxin Travel Agency.

About 260 million merchants in 150 countries and regions accept UnionPay cards, which has the world's largest number of cardholders and the second-largest bankcard transaction volume, just after that of United States-based Visa Inc.

In 2014, interbank transactions using UnionPay cards totaled 41.1 trillion yuan ($6.62 trillion), up 27.3 percent year-on-year.

UnionPay makes mark in TurkeyEditor's Pick - China Daily Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

CCTV News

China to boost new energy vehicles to 300,000 by 2020

In a bid to combat ‪#‎pollution‬ and reduce dependence on fossil fuels, the Chinese government has said that it aims to have nearly 300,000 new energy vehicles on the roads in the country by 2020.

The Ministry of Transport said on Wednesday that it will work to ensure that there are 200,000 ‪#‎newenergy‬ buses and 100,000 taxies and delivery vehicles plying the roads within five years.

A recent guideline issued by the transportation authority calls for measures such as encouraging the construction of charging facilities and providing tax benefits and subsidies to promote the purchase of new energy cars (Click on the following infographic for more).

‪#‎China‬ manufactured 11,900 new energy vehicles in January and February 2015, a five-fold increase compared to the same time last year, said the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology on Tuesday.
















***

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/e9b48e14-cefa-11e4-893d-00144feab7de.html#axzz3V0TMAXe7

*China’s CNCC in €7bn talks to take over Pirelli*
By Rachel Sanderson in Milan




©Reuters
_Camfin is in talks to sell its 26 per cent stake in Pirelli to China National Chemical Corporation, in a deal that will set up the possibility of a full €7bn takeover bid for the Italian tyremaker._

A sale of Camfin’s stake to CNCC would also effectively remove Rosneft from the Pirelli shareholder register, in the wake of western sanctions against Russia over Ukraine. Rosneft is Camfin’s main shareholder, under a deal struck a year ago.

In a statement, Camfin confirmed that talks were under way to secure “an international industrial partner” and if successful it would sell its entire 26 per cent stake at €15 per share to a new group of investors.

People familiar with the talks said that a deal is being discussed with CNCC and that the Chinese will play a significant role.

Once the purchase of the 26 per cent stake is completed, the buyers’ newly-formed investment vehicle would then launch a takeover of the remaining shares in Pirelli, Camfin said in a statement.

Shares in Pirelli rose 4 per cent to €15.56, their highest level in the past five years in early trading in Milan.

*If successful, such a deal would represent the latest example of Chinese investors picking up assets in Italy, as local investors sell up amid the country’s triple dip recession. *

Camfin’s other main shareholders — alongside Rosneft and the Pirelli chairman and chief executive Marco Tronchetti Provera — are the Italian banks Intesa Sanpaolo and UniCredit.

People familiar with the negotiations noted that the deal would allow Mr Tronchetti Provera to ensure the whole or partial exit of Rosneft from the tyremaker. The Russian company’s chairman, Igor Sechin — a close ally of President Vladimir Putin and a target of western sanctions — would also leave the board of Pirelli.

One banker pointed out that Mr Tronchetti Provera was limited in his options for brokering a deal with Rosneft, because any potential US buyers would be banned under sanctions.

News of the talks also confirms the resilience of Mr Tronchetti Provera, a businessmen well connected among Italy’s establishment, who has been chairman of Pirelli since 2003 and chief executive since 2011.

Reuters reported the negotiations included a clause that would see Mr Tronchetti continue in his role until 2021 when he will be 73.

*In the past year, Chinese investors have snapped up stakes in Fiat Chrysler Automobiles, Mediobanca, Telecom Italia, Prysmian, Eni and Enel.*

In July last year, China’s state grid, the world’s largest utility, bought a 35 per cent stake in CDP Reti, a subsidiary of Italy’s state financing agency that controls the country’s electricity grid operator and gas distribution.

According to bankers, Chinese investors are looking at other Italian infrastructure assets including the port system in Venice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* China finishes first passenger flight with biofuel*

_English.news.cn 2015-03-21 22:45:56_

BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Hainan Airlines announced it finished China's first passenger flight with sustainable biofuel on Saturday, a milestone for the country's commercial aviation industry.


The flight, which carried more than 100 passengers from Shanghai to Beijing in a Boeing 737, used biofuel made by Sinopec from waste cooking oil collected from restaurants in China.

The airplane's two engines were powered by the fuel blended of approximately half biofuel and half traditional jet fuel, the company said.

"We are honored to see our flight with safe and effective biofuel," said Pu Ming, vice president of Hainan Airlines, also the flight's pilot.

Boeing has been collaborating with Chinese airlines to develop aviation biofuel industry. In 2011, Air China conducted China's first test flight with aviation biofuel in a Boeing 747.

Editor: yan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> * China finishes first passenger flight with biofuel*
> 
> _English.news.cn 2015-03-21 22:45:56_
> 
> BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Hainan Airlines announced it finished China's first passenger flight with sustainable biofuel on Saturday, a milestone for the country's commercial aviation industry.
> 
> 
> The flight, which carried more than 100 passengers from Shanghai to Beijing in a Boeing 737, used biofuel made by Sinopec from waste cooking oil collected from restaurants in China.
> 
> The airplane's two engines were powered by the fuel blended of approximately half biofuel and half traditional jet fuel, the company said.
> 
> "We are honored to see our flight with safe and effective biofuel," said Pu Ming, vice president of Hainan Airlines, also the flight's pilot.
> 
> Boeing has been collaborating with Chinese airlines to develop aviation biofuel industry. In 2011, Air China conducted China's first test flight with aviation biofuel in a Boeing 747.
> 
> Editor: yan



This is the way to go China - turning hateful and vicious sniping into positive and productive energy like our HSR experience





Finely polished jade snuff bottle
Red agate cap

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Restoring faith in nuclear power*
Updated: 2015-03-20 07:37
By Cecily Liu(China Daily Europe)

*China contributes to safety enhancement work through cooperation and technology*

The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development has recognized China's contribution toward the nuclear safety enhancement work required at Chernobyl nuclear power plant and expressed hope for China's further cooperation.

Although China was an emerging country in 1986, when the Chernobyl crisis occurred, its subsequent economic growth and nuclear industry development has led it to participate in international efforts to assist Chernobyl's transformation work.

In 2011, China contributed 4 million euros ($5.9 million) to the Chernobyl Shelter Fund, which was established at the EBRD in 1997. Currently, 26 countries have contributed toward the fund, and the fund has disbursed 1.4 billion euros as of the end of 2014.

"I know that China responded to the invitation of the G7 leaders and the European Union, and China came to the pledging conference in Kiev in 2011," says Vince Novak, director of the nuclear safety department at EBRD.

Novak says that as China continues to grow and develop its nuclear industry, he hopes China can further participate in the CSF to enhance nuclear safety work in cooperation with the international community.

Novak was speaking during a press tour of the Chernobyl power plant, which showed the progress already made in the construction of the New Safe Confinement, a structure that will be completed in 2017, to help reduce risks of radiological exposure of the damaged reactor.

Despite being very close to the New Safe Confinement's construction completion, the Shelter Implementation Plan is still experiencing a shortfall of 615 million euros in funding, EBRD will host a donor's conference in London on April 29 in an attempt to close the funding gap.

The EBRD has already decided to commit an additional 350 million euros from the bank's reserves and there is an anticipated 165 million euros contribution from the G7 countries and the European Commission, leaving a shortfall of 100 million euros required from additional donors.

Novak says that the completion of the New Safe Confinement will be crucial in improving public perception of nuclear power, adding that he is confident it will be finished on schedule and on budget.

"In the nuclear business Chernobyl is extremely important, because it symbolizes a failure of the nuclear industry, and I hope it is a failure that stays in the past. But until Chernobyl has been put behind us, the credibility of nuclear power is at stake," he says.

The Chernobyl nuclear disaster that took place on 26 April 1986, caused deaths, within weeks, of some 30 workers and firemen at the plant, and injured many others. Its long-term impact on the health of others is the subject of debate to this day.

The disaster also led to the evacuation of about 200,000 people from regions neighboring the destroyed reactor, and caused long term economic damage to the area. A 30 kilometer closed exclusion zone was imposed, which is still in place.

In the weeks after the accident, a large amount of fuel containing material was dropped from helicopters to contain the radioactive material in the damaged reactor, confined by a hastily constructed concrete sarcophagus.

As this sarcophagus could still pose risks, the New Safe Confinement was constructed and will be moved into position over the sarcophagus in 2017.
It will protect the environment from radiation releases and provide the infrastructure to support deconstruction of the sarcophagus and nuclear waste management operation over its 100-year design life.

The New Safe Confinement is a huge lattice construction of tubular steel built on two longitudinal concrete beams. In order to reduce radiological exposure to the workforce, the arch has been assembled 250 meters to the west of the damaged reactor and will later be moved over the shelter.

The construction work is now focusing on the installation of a sophisticated ventilation system that will keep the structure corrosion-free during its lifespan and the technological building that will house control and electrical systems and equipment for decontamination.

Aside from CSF, EBRD manages another donor fund that finances the decommissioning infrastructure and related works in Chernobyl, known as the Nuclear Safety Account. Established in 1993, the NSA today finances two important projects in Chernobyl, which are the Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility and the Liquid Radioactive Waste Treatment Plant.

ISF2 will provide safe and secure storage of the spent nuclear fuel that was generated when the plant was operational. It is currently in the final phase of construction, and will process, dry and cut more than 20,000 fuel assemblies and place them in metal casks.

LRTP retrieves highly active liquids from their current tanks, processes them into a solid state and moves them to containers for long-term storage. The plant has been completed and received its operating license in December 2014.

Novak says that the task of managing the two donor funds prompts EBRD to take on a very different role from its day-to-day operation, which is to provide loans in the expectation of generating returns. Instead, the EBRD is providing a service to the international community, and has also become the largest contributor to the NSC and ISF2 projects, with total commitments from its own resources of 675 million euros.

"It started in 1992, when the top priority of the international community was to address the issue of nuclear safety associated with the first generation Soviet designed reactors. That was the first time the international community approached EBRD, and that was the beginning of the nuclear safety team at the bank," Novak says.

Over the years, Novak says he has experienced both excitement and frustration while leading the nuclear safety team, and is very proud to witness all its progress today.

"This has been an extremely difficult program. In the beginning no one knew what needed to be done because the roadmap was on a conceptual level and we had to develop the solutions, and verify them through preliminary engineering.

"But the transformation of the site we witnessed was phenomenal and I have seen it appears very realistic that we will succeed in completing this New Safe Confinement by 2017," he says.

Novak says that he believes nuclear is an important energy option for the future, as it ensures sufficiency of energy but at the same time protects the environment from the pollution that inevitably comes from the burning of fossil fuel.

He also praised China's nuclear industry strength. "China is a global power, which has the largest nuclear program in the world. I believe it will become not only the recipient of nuclear technology but an active exporter of technology," he says.

China currently has 22 nuclear power reactors in operation with an installed capacity of about 17 gW. A further 26 units are under construction, with combined capacity totaling almost 30 gW.

In November, the State Council rolled out an energy plan to have more efficient, self-sufficient, green and innovative energy production and consumption. The plan envisages having 58 gW of nuclear power in operation by 2020 and at least 30 gW under construction.

The Chinese nuclear industry's international focus began in 2005 when the National Development and Reform Commission, the country's top economic planner, suggested selling the country's nuclear expertise overseas. China has so far built overseas reactors only in Pakistan.

But one high profile nuclear program that could allow China to establish a solid reputation internationally is the UK's Hinkley Point C project. Led by EDF Group of France, the two planned reactors will cost 14 billion pounds ($18.4 billion), and are due to start operating in 2023 if built on time and will run for 35 years.

Majority-controlled by EDF, China General Nuclear Power Group and China National Nuclear Corporation are expected to have a combined 30 to 40 percent stake in the consortium, with Areva taking the remaining 10 percent. Further commercial cooperation details of the investment are expected to be announced soon.

As part of the agreement, EDF will in turn support the two Chinese nuclear companies in a further UK nuclear project, which will be majority owned by the Chinese investors and use a significant amount of Chinese nuclear technology.

In December, China's own nuclear technology, the ACP1000 technology developed by China National Nuclear Corp, passed the Generic Reactor Safety Review by the International Atomic Energy Agency, a milestone that puts China on a level playing field to compete against the West in bidding for international projects.

The ACP1000 forms the core technology of the Hualong One, a third-generation nuclear reactor design jointly developed by the CNNC and the China General Nuclear Power Group. Hualong One was created earlier this year in a government initiative to form a coherent nuclear technology policy in China.

The development of third-generation nuclear technology came about after the Fukushima nuclear power station disaster in Japan, and has been designed to ensure better safety. China, the United States, France and Russia all have their own third-generation nuclear technology.

Restoring faith in nuclear power|Business|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Thanks to @Martian2 for mentioning the deal.


*ChemChina to buy into Italian tire maker Pirelli in $7.7 billion deal*

ChemChina to buy into Italian tire maker Pirelli in $7.7 billion deal| Reuters

Reuters) - China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) is to buy into Pirelli, the world's fifth-largest tire maker, in a 7.1 billion-euro ($7.7 billion) deal that will put the 143-year-old Italian company in Chinese hands.

The deal, agreed with Pirelli's top shareholders on Sunday, is the latest in a series of takeovers made in Italy by cash-rich Chinese buyers, who can take advantage of a weak euro just as signs emerge that Europe is coming out of economic stagnation.

The offer will be launched at 15 euros per share, valuing the Italian group at 7.1 billion euros excluding net debt of almost 1 billion euros at the end of 2014. The ChemChina unit also envisages taking Pirelli private.

Shares in Pirelli rose as much as 3.5 percent on Monday to 15.76 euros - above the offer price, with some traders pointing to expectations that ChemChina may have to lift its bid to win over shareholders.

"The success of the likely public offer at 15 euros cannot be taken for granted," Banca Akros said in a note.

But if successful the deal will give state-owned ChemChina, led by acquisitive chairman Ren Jianxin, access to technology to make premium tires, which can be sold at higher margins, and give the Italian firm a boost in the huge Chinese market.

The bid for Pirelli marks a return of China's state-owned enterprises to global dealmaking following a hiatus caused by President Xi Jinping's anti-graft crackdown that targeted several current and former senior officials at state companies.

It would be China's fifth-biggest outbound deal by a state-owned firm, according to Thomson Reuters data, and the first major acquisition since China's MMG Ltd led a consortium last year to buy the huge Las Bambas copper mine in Peru from Glencore.

Under the proposed deal ChemChina's tire making unit, China National Tire & Rubber, will enter into a joint venture which will first buy the 26.2 percent stake that Italian holding firm Camfin owns in Pirelli. The venture will then launch a mandatory takeover bid for the rest of Pirelli, the companies said in a statement on Sunday.

The bid will be launched by a vehicle controlled by the Chinese state-owned group and part-owned by Camfin investors, who include Pirelli boss Marco Tronchetti Provera, Italian banks UniCredit and Intesa Sanpaolo, and Russia's Rosneft.

Rosneft bought a 50 percent stake in Camfin a year ago, before the onset of the Russian economic crisis. The oil company will remain a Pirelli investor after the buyout but it is unclear at this stage what its final stake will be.

The new Chinese owners will pick a new chairman while Tronchetti Provera, who started working in the tire maker in 1986 after marrying a member of the Italian family that founded the firm, will remain chief executive.

COUNTERBID

As details of the deal were leaked before the weekend, shares in Milan-listed Pirelli hit a 25-year high on Friday at 15.81 euros.

Some analysts said that level prices expectations of an ordinary dividend of between 38-44 euro cents, which the company has said will be paid before the buyout deal.

If Pirelli decides to pay out a special dividend on the disposal of its steelcord business announced last year, the stock could still rise to 16 euros before hitting the offer ceiling, according to analyst estimates.

Italian press reports mentioned the possibility of a counterbid by a major European competitor like France's Michelin or Germany's Continental, which would also push the share price higher, although analysts were skeptical.

"While a counterbid from Western tire makers is unlikely (anti-trust issues, limited strategic appeal), this deal is nonetheless set to considerably shake up the sector," Natixis said in a note.

The agreement would give ChemChina access to technology used in making premium tires and could help China further develop its automotive industry, while strengthening Pirelli's position in competing against larger rivals such as Michelin and Continental which are looking for growth in Asia.

Camfin said on Sunday Pirelli's less profitable truck and industrial tire business would be folded into ChemChina's listed unit AEOLUS, allowing it to double its output.

Previous Chinese acquisitions in Italy, the euro zone's third-largest economy, include stakes in power grid firms Terna and Snam, turbine maker Ansaldo and luxury yacht maker Ferretti.

Excluding the financial sector, Italy is the second-biggest acquisition market for China in Europe and fifth-largest worldwide, with 10 deals completed since the start of 2014, according to Thomson Reuters data.

Rothschild and ChemChina Finance Corp advised ChemChina. J.P. Morgan advised China National Tire & Rubber, while Lazard was the financial adviser to Camfin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Markus ain't gonna like how Chinese companies buying up Italian assets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

terranMarine said:


> Markus ain't gonna like how Chinese companies buying up Italian assets


He needs to step down from his high hat and see the real reality of rising China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*DJI is about to become the first billion dollar consumer drone company
The company did around $500 million in sales during 2014 and is on pace to double that this year

Ben Popper
March 12, 2015*





Over the last two years Da-Jiang Innovations, better known as DJI, has emerged as the world’s most popular consumer drone maker, at least by revenue. And The Verge has learned that the company is currently in talks with Silicon Valley’s top venture capital firms to potentially raise a new round of funding.

Sources familiar with the negotiations say DJI reported around $500 million in revenue for 2014, roughly four times what it did in 2013, and is on pace to do about $1 billion in sales this year. The potential valuation of the company would be a healthy multiple of that, several billion dollars, although no deal has yet been finalized.

The company helped bring small, powerful drones to the masses with its Phantom line of quadcopters, our favorite unit during last year’s testing. In doing so, the Shenzhen based firm became one of the first Chinese companies to help forge a new category of consumer electronics at global scale. The Phantom was simple enough for beginners, but powerful enough to interest serious hobbyists, professional photographers, and filmmakers. Last year we dubbed it “the kleenex of drones,” and that ubiquity has become a very big business.

With over 2,800 employees, DJI now has offices in Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Rotterdam, Tokyo, and Kobe. It sells several different variations of its Phantom drone, as well as its higher-end “prosumer” unit, the Inspire One, and its much larger S-class units. It also has a popular line of gimbals used for stabilizing cameras during flight, and has translated that technology into a handheld camera stabilizer, the Ronin, used by film and TV professionals.

The company was founded in 2006 by Frank Wang, then a student at the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology. Originally DJI was centered on building flight control systems for model helicopters, which Wang had loved since childhood. But as multi-rotor drones began to gain popularity, Wang deftly turned the company toward that market.

Before the Phantom, most highly capable consumer drones were sold to serious hobbyists and required a lot of assembly and know-how. The French company, Parrot, had a simple, popular unit with its A.R. Drone, but that was not a very powerful craft. The Phantom represented the first relatively cheap drone that came ready to fly out of the box, but boasted top of the line flight control systems. They also had a potent pitchman in Colin Guinn, who we met for the first time at SXSW in 2012. North America represents DJI’s biggest market.

Mr. Guinn has since left for rival drone maker 3D Robotics, which two weeks ago announced a $50 million round of funding led by Qualcomm. And Parrot recently released its own more powerful quadcopter, the Bebop, taking direct aim at DJI’s Phantom line. Up until now, DJI had taken on relatively little outside capital, preferring to bootstrap the business. But as competition heats up, it is considering taking on venture capital to help maintain its lead and potentially branch out into new sectors of the booming drone market.

DJI is about to become the first billion dollar consumer drone company | The Verge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> He needs to step down from his high hat and see the real reality of rising China


yup, a "third world country" (as he described China) buying up Italian brands with Chinese in charge. Can't get more hilarious than this when he has been bragging how Westerners own Alibaba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Li vows reforms to help Yuan be World’s 5th Reserve Currency 
March 24, 2015*






Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (R) meets with Christine Lagarde, managing director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF), in Beijing, capital of China, March 23, 2015 [Xinhua]

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Monday asked the International Monetary Fund (IMF) to include the Chinese currency in the special drawing rights (SDR) basket, endorse the yuan as a global reserve currency alongside the dollar and euro.


Li met IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde in Beijing on Monday.

State news agency Xinhua quoted Li as saying “China will speed up the basic convertibility of yuan on the capital account and provide more facility for domestic individual cross-border investment and foreign institutional investment in China’s capital market”.

Including the yuan in the SDR system would allow the IMF to recognize the ascent of the world’s second-biggest economy while aiding China’s attempts to diminish the dollar’s dominance in global trade and finance.

In late 2015, the IMF will conduct its next twice-a-decade review of the basket of currencies its members can count toward their official reserves.

SDRs are international foreign exchange reserve assets. Allocated to nations by the IMF, an SDR represents a claim to foreign currencies for which it may be exchanged in times of need.

Although denominated in US dollars, the nominal value of an SDR is derived from a basket of currencies, with, specifically, a fixed amount of Japanese yen, US dollars, British pounds and euros, without RMB.

China would need to satisfy the Washington-based lender’s economic benchmarks and get the support of most of the other 187 member countries.

At the time of the last SDR review in 2010, the RMB met the export criterion, but was assessed as not meeting the “freely usable” criterion. Since then there have been a number of developments in the RMB’s international use, and the upcoming review will take stock of these developments, IMF Chief Lagarde said on Friday.

Li told Lagarde, “China will push forward financial reform for the real economy and prevention of risk. China will develop private, small and medium banks to provide better support for small businesses”.

“China hoped to, through the SDR, play an active role in the international cooperation to maintain financial stability and promote the further opening of China’s capital market and financial area,” he added.

The yuan became the world’s No. 2 currency for trade finance globally in 2013, and overtook the Canadian and Australian dollars to enter the top five world payment currencies in 2014, according to global transaction services organization SWIFT.

China said the yuan has also been used as a reserve currency in some countries and regions.



terranMarine said:


> yup, a "third world country" (as he described China) buying up Italian brands with Chinese in charge. Can't get more hilarious than this when he has been bragging how Westerners own Alibaba.



World's fifth largest tire maker. Not bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*Yahoo staff in hot demand*
China Daily, March 24, 2015

Yahoo Inc's announcement last week that it was shutting up shop in the Chinese mainland has seen a rush by Internet companies across the country to attract its staff.

*As China's booming Internet industry continues to gain momentum, companies are competing fiercely for the best talent.*

*The coffee house below Yahoo's Beijing office was overwhelmed with human resources staff on Monday.*

"We have been in contact with a dozen Yahoo employees since last week," said Pony Liu, director of VIP.com, an online retailing platform dedicated to selling discounted brand products, adding it had around five vacancies.

*"We are looking for young engineers who are interested in e-commerce, but the fight is so intense."*

The scramble for Yahoo's more than 200 engineers started shortly after the United States Internet giant announced on Wednesday it was to close its Beijing research and development center.

Even industry heavyweights such as Baidu Inc and JD.com Inc are believed to be finding it hard to hire enough staff, according to recruitment specialists.

"The burgeoning Internet sector has resulted in a considerable shortage of talent, especially in cutting-edge technologies such as cloud computing and mobile technologies," said Rio Goh, China country head of employment adviser group Morgan McKinley.

*Salaries in the talent-starved sector are rising as a result. A recent report by Morgan McKinley shows that software engineers can expect to earn 15,000 yuan ($2,410) to 25,000 yuan a month.*

*But to lure exceptional individuals, cash-rich Chinese enterprises are willing to offer a lot more, maybe as much as 50 percent, to the best candidates.*

At another cafe near the soon-to-close research center, one HR representative from Huawei Technologies Co Ltd had a target list of Yahoo employees.

He said his company is willing to take on any Yahoo engineers equipped with the right skills. "We place no limit on the number," he said.

And it is not just Chinese companies reported to be on the look out for the best prospects, said recruitment experts. Multinationals too are struggling to hold on to their own.

*In September, Zhang Yaqin, a long-time Microsoft Corp research executive and president of Microsoft Research Asia, for instance, joined Baidu as its president, overseeing research.*

*In fact, said Rio Goh, it is the main Chinese players who are now emerging as the most likely to attract ambitious young IT professionals with the best ideas.*

*"It's Chinese Internet startups that are attracting the most talent."*

Thomas Zhang, a R&D engineer who has worked at Yahoo for five years, said he is now more inclined to work for a medium-sized Chinese enterprise, as he is likely to be given a more senior position.

"I have already had seven offers. Three of them offered to take on the whole team, and the four others were willing to promote me to project manager," Zhang said, who fully expected more offers to come his way.

***

Talking about "exiting China." LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Keel

*China's indigenously built and the world's first semi-submersible cylindrical marine life-supporting platform "Hope 7" on first sea trial*

Specifications

Main deck platform 66 meters in diameter (equivalent to 22 storeys)
Main hull 60 meters in diameter, 
Depth 27 meters, 19 meters draft design, equipped with DP3
The platform can provide accomodations for 490 people.


世界首座半潜式圆筒型海洋生活平台出海试航_图片频道_新华网

2015年01月12日 14:55:00 | 责任编辑: 刘路 | 来源： 新华网江苏频道





1月11日，“希望7号”圆筒型海洋生活平台出海试航。(许丛军 摄)

新华网南京1月12日电 2015年1月11日，南通中远船务设计建造的“希望7号”圆筒型海洋生活平台出海试航。“希望 7 号”为世界首座半潜式圆筒型海洋生活平台，入级 DNV。平台主甲板直径66米（相当于22层楼高），主船体直径60米，型深27米，设计吃水 19 米，配备 DP3，该平台可供 490 人同时入住。

其独特的圆筒型设计理念具有技术先进性、安全稳定性和作业可靠性等方面的优势，适应各种恶劣海域环境下的安全作业。 
2#














1月11日，工作人员为“希望7号”圆筒型海洋生活平台出海试航做准备。






在许多人的印象中，海洋生活平台的形象与钻井平台更加类似，但一台中国制造新装备打破了这个常规思维定势。1月11日，南通中远船务设计改造的“希望7号”海洋生活平台出海试航。作为世界上第一台半潜式圆筒型海洋生活平台，“希望7号”可供490人同时入住，其独特的圆筒型设计理念具有技术先进性、安全稳定性和作业可靠性等方面的优势。在海试期间，“希望7号”将进行推进器安装作业等一系列试验。

准备出海海试的“希望7号”

据悉，“希望7号”原来是圆筒式海上浮式储油平台，原名为“SEVAN 300”，由南通一家造船企业为挪威塞旺海事公司（Sevan Marine）设计建造。在2008年国际金融危机爆发后，由于各种因素，塞旺公司不得不暂停“SEVAN 300”储油平台的建造。

作为塞旺海事公司的长期合作伙伴，南通中远船务主动提出承接“SEVAN 300”储油平台的改装工程，并于2012年就开始对将“SEVAN 300”号改装成圆筒型半潜式海上生活平台的可行性进行市场调研，根据不同的客户制定了多套改装方案，为该项目的顺利实施奠定了技术基础。

2013年7月，在南通市政府的支持以及南通海关等部门的帮助下，经过多次谈判，塞旺公司最终同意把“SEVAN 300”号改装项目交给南通中远船务，平台被重命名为“希望7号”，于2013年9月开板建造。在安装了6个推进器底座、发电机吊运和安装、锚绞机平台、锚架安装等大量坞内工程以后，2014年6月3日、4日，“希望7号”平台顺利出坞。





“希望7号”平台出坞画面

改装后的“希望7号”平台主船体直径60米，主甲板直径66米，型深27米，操作吃水14米，甲板工作面积2200平方米，拥有DP3动力定位系统，6台5535千瓦全回转螺旋桨，9点定位锚泊系统，生活区有98个单人间、196个双人间、可供490人同时入住，平台设计使用年限20年。

同传统海洋生活平台相比，“希望7号”所以采用的圆筒型设计理念具有技术先进性、安全稳定性和作业可靠性等方面的优势，可适应各种恶劣海域环境下的安全作业。在试航期间，“希望7号”平台将进行推进器安装作业，航速、倾斜试验和DP3全球定位系统等相关试验。

“希望7号”海工改装生活平台项目开板建造_中国海洋工程网

时间:2013-09-05 16:59 来源:中国海洋工程网 






　　日前，南通中远船务为挪威船东公司设计改建的“希望7号”（N380）海工改装生活平台项目顺利开板建造。
　　“希望7号”原为圆筒型半潜式FPSO半成品，此次将改建成圆筒型半潜式海工生活平台，入级DNV。改装后的平台主甲板直径66米，主船体直径60米，型深27米，设计吃水19米，配备DP-3，该平台可供490人同时入住。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

*Silver Lining, Open Door *
Foreign companies' departure is no reason to panic
By Mei Xinyu

Are large multinationals leading an upsurge in foreign companies leaving China? Some media reports may give that impression, but these reports are somewhat one-sided.

It is true that some factories owned by foreign companies in China have recently been shut down, and these actions by some large multinationals particularly arrest people's attention: Japanese watchmaker Citizen shut down its factory in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province; Panasonic announced plans to shut down two TV production lines in China; and Microsoft decided to shut down two cellphone production lines of Nokia in China.

Company and industry operations are an ever-changing process. However prosperous a company once was and however good a business environment used to be, the shutdown or even bankruptcy of some companies is inevitable. *We should instead focus on the net amount of foreign investment. In recent months, China's paid-in foreign direct investment (FDI) has been going up on a yearly basis. Despite slight monthly drops in the latter half of 2014, China still saw a yearly increase of 1.7 percent in FDI in the non-financial sectors. With the amount of non-financial FDI reaching $119.56 billion last year, China has become the world's largest FDI recipient.*

*In the shutdown of Chinese factories by large multinationals, we can find that the major reason is not the deterioration of China's business environment but rather business difficulties faced by those multinationals after they become less competitive than Chinese-funded or other foreign companies. The most typical examples include Japanese home appliance makers, which have suffered huge losses for years, and the former world's biggest mobile phone maker Nokia, which has failed in market competition.*

Japanese companies used to lead the world home appliances industry. However, with the robust rise of Chinese and South Korean companies, Japan's home appliances industry has lost power, in part due to several major mistakes in decision-making. For instance, Sony's home appliance business alone has lost 300 billion yen ($2.47 billion) in the past decade. As a result, slashing manufacturing operations worldwide, not just closing factories in China, has become the only option for some Japanese home appliance makers. However, they still sustain their relations with Chinese production chains by offering semi-finished products or other supplies to Chinese manufacturers. Sharp not only acquired 150 billion yen ($1.24 billion) in bank loans but also gained financial support from a deal with Samsung. Sharp is also withdrawing from the Mexican, Southeast Asian and Australian markets. Like Sony, though, Sharp still sustains its relations with Chinese production chains.

*Rise of Made-in-China*

Is this a sign of the decline for China's manufacturing industries? The answer is no. Chinese manufacturers are growing rapidly. In the 1990s, China had already become the world's largest home appliance producer and exporter, and it now holds even bigger advantages in this industry.

While Motorola and Nokia are in decline, Chinese mobile phone makers, which got a late start, have become world leaders in production and exports. Motorola made the world's first mobile phone in June 1983, but China's mobile phone industry only began in 1997, and Chinese manufacturer Kejian produced the country's first mobile phone in 1998. At that time, domestic market shares of Chinese mobile phone makers could even be overlooked, and almost all the 3.96 million mobile phones made in China were from wholly foreign-funded enterprises or joint ventures. However, in 2012, China produced 1.18 billion mobile phones, almost 300 times the amount in 1998 and accounting for 75 percent of all the mobile phones sold worldwide. In 2013, among all the 1.8 billion mobile phones made in the world, 81.1 percent or 1.46 billion were from China.

After China joined the Information Technology Agreement in 2003, it reduced the import tariff on mobile phones to zero. In such a market for open competition, the Chinese mobile phone industry has realized high growth in both output and exports.

Citizen's Chinese counterparts such as Fiyta and Seagull have also kept growing and more than half of the watch movements for Swiss brands are made by Chinese factories. Under these circumstances, reactions to individual cases seem overblown.

Some foreign companies shut down their old factories in China, but unless they declared bankruptcy, most of them are trying to transform their businesses so as to remain competitive in the Chinese market.

*After all, China is very likely to replace the United States and become the largest economy in the world in the next decade. It has already been the world's largest consumer of various kinds of raw materials, consumer goods and equipment, and it is also maintaining one of the highest economic growth rates in the world. Leaving such a market will mean suicide to any multinational who aims at being a global leader in its industry.*

The closing of Nokia's factory was an inevitable outcome after Microsoft acquired Nokia's device and service business in 2014, because according to their mutual agreement, Nokia sold all its device and service business to Microsoft and will no longer manufacture products. However, it will retain its patent portfolio related to telecommunications and smartphones with the aim of establishing a model focusing on technology development and patent operations.

Japanese home appliance giants have reduced their traditional business, but have in turn developed some new businesses. In Panasonic, car and housing businesses have contributed 50 percent to the company's total profits.

*Business environment matters*

A reasonable view on multinational companies' shutdown of factories in China certainly does not mean we will not improve the investment environment. As China has already been a net capital exporter and its capital exports will continue its trend of quick growth, we must pay special attention to this.

Rapid growth of China's outbound investment is a result of the country's fast-growing economy and national strength, and the improvement of its position among world economies will be more conducive to elevate the efficiency of China's trade and investment.

*Just as every coin has two sides, outbound direct investment can weaken the strength of domestic industries and impede China's sustainable economic growth. Since the late 1800s, the United Kingdom invested heavily in overseas countries, but its domestic investment remained stagnant. In other words, the origin of modern industrial revolution missed the opportunity of the second and third industrial revolutions. Such risks should not be neglected.* In China, private capital from Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, was formerly invested throughout the country, but the local economy later hit a bottleneck. This has also warned us to proceed with caution.

Moreover, sustained high growth of outbound direct investment is also likely to dampen the efforts China has made to balance regional development. China's overall economic development falls behind those of developed countries, and the development is unbalanced among different regions.

When China's developed coastal areas are transferring out labor-intensive industries because they have lost cost advantages, the central and western regions have to compete with developing countries such as Viet Nam, the Philippines and Indonesia for these investments. If surplus capital in the developed coastal areas is transferred to foreign countries merely for profits, the less developed central and western regions, which are still in want of capital, will be deprived of opportunities for development.

For these risks, it is not advisable for China to restrict outflow of capital. Instead, it must keep the domestic business environment attractive for investors in order to ensure the country's long-term competitiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

*China becomes Dubai's largest trading partner*
March 25, 2015

According to customs statistics released by Dubai of the United Arab Emirates, in 2014 bilateral trade between China and Dubai amounted to 175 billion dirhams (some 48 billion US dollars), an increase of 29 percent over the previous year.

*China overtook India to become Dubai's largest trading partner last year, followed by India, the United States, and Saudi Arabia.*

The statistics also show that Dubai's total foreign trade in 2014 reached 1.331 trillion dirhams (about 365 billion US dollars), a slight increase of 0.15 percent over 2013.

The growing strength of non-oil business is an important driver behind the strong overall economic performance of Dubai. Stable foreign trade between Dubai, the East Asian emerging economies, Europe, and its Gulf neighbors, reflects the steady development of its foreign business, and good economic momentum.

_This article was edited and translated from 《中国去年成为迪拜最大贸易伙伴》, source: Xinhua.net_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China's ZPMC builds four world's largest lock gates*

3 days 5 hours 57 minutes ago

(Follow @Logistic_Guru on Twitter for important updates)

IHS Maritime reported that Chinese steel constructor ZPMC has completed four giant lock gates for the port of Antwerp's Deurganck dock lock that will set *a new world record*. *At 70 m long, 11 m wide, 27 m high and weighing 2,000 tonnes each, the gates are 4 m deeper than those at Antwerp's Berendrecht lock, currently the world's largest.*

ZPMC also built the trolleys on which the gates will ride, two combined road/rail bridges, the caisson, and other items. All are now loaded aboard transport vessel Zhen Hua 15, an operation that began on 3 March. They will be shipped in early April and arrive in Antwerp at end of May. Their construction marks a new era for ZPMC, which since the worldwide recession, has diversified into building civil engineering structures, including bridges, for global customers.

ZPMC, which employs about 30,000 people and is best known for its container gantry cranes, now has an array of specialist construction equipment, a 5 km quay, and its own fleet to ship completed steel structures.

Ms Annik Dirkx, port of Antwerp spokeswoman, said that "Since we are building the biggest lock in the world, I'm pretty sure these are the biggest gates in the world. When completed in March 2016, the Deurganck dock lock will be 500 m long, 68 m wide and 27 m deep - big enough to accommodate an 18,000 teu container ship. Total cost of the lock is EUR 380 million and the cost of the steel structures built by ZPMC is EUR37 million.”

She said that "When the gates arrive in Antwerp after their eight-week voyage, manoeuvring them into position will itself be a major operation that's expected to take at least two weeks."

A ceremony to mark the gates' completion, held in Changxing, was attended by the Flemish government's maritime access head Mr Freddy Aerts, Deurganck Dock Lock Company director and Mr Luc Arnouts, chief commercial officer of Antwerp Port Authority and Mr Eric Beyts from the Waasland Lock construction consortium. They were welcomed by Mr Liu Jianbo VP of ZPMC who said that his company had been working hard on the gates since 2011 and represented a new chapter in ZPMC's engineering activities.

He said that "Of course, we hope that the bridges that we have physically built will also contribute metaphorically to mutual understanding between the Chinese and Belgian people."

Source – IHS Maritime

China's ZPMC builds four world's largest lock gates

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*Cross-border capital inflows surge, exodus groundless*
(Xinhua) 19:02, March 26, 2015

BEIJING, March 26 -- *China's cross-border capital net inflows rose 38 percent year onyear to a total of 55.1 billion U.S. dollars in the first two months this year, China's forexregulator said Thursday.

The surge reversed the capital net outflows which occurred between August-Decemberlast year, according to Wang Yungui, an official of the State Administration of Foreign Exchange.*

The foreign exchange settlement and sale of foreign-capital banks logged a total deficit ofmore than 25.4 billion U.S. dollars in the first two months.

Wang attributed the deficit to increasing holdings of U.S. dollar-denominated assets amongenterprises and individuals instead of capital outflows.

In the first two months, foreign-currency deposits of enterprises and individuals increased 63.9 billion U.S. dollars while the ratio of exchanging foreign currencies into Renminbi, or Chinese yuan, decreased 10 percentage points in the mean time, Wang told a briefing inBeijing.

*In the first two months this year, China's surplus in commodity trade rose almost twelve fold to stand at 120.6 billion U.S. dollars, said Wang.*

Meanwhile, actual inflow of foreign investment soared 17 percent year on year to 22.5billion U.S. dollars.

Robust exports, investment and consumption data indicate China still has great growthpotential, according to Wang.

Chinese economic growth has entered a "new normal" of slower growth with the second-biggest economy expanding by 7.4 percent last year and setting a more modest target ofaround 7 percent in 2015, arousing a new wave of pessimistic forecasts.

In recent years, China has strived to steer the economy away from investment-and infrastructure-led spending towards being more consumer-and household-spending focused.

Structure optimization and spontaneous momentum for growth have been upgradedthanks to China' s continuous economic restructuring efforts in recent years, said Wang.

China has a full "tool kit" at its disposal and will use them if growth nears the lower end of its range, Chinese Premier Li Keqiangtold a press conference after the annualparliamentary session earlier this month.

To tap growth potentials, mini stimulus measures could be adopted include reserverequirement ratio and interest rate cuts and tax reductions while plans also in place to engineer longer-term development containing comprehensive reform and major strategiessuch as construction of "Belt and Road" Asian trade infrastructure, coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region, and development of the Yangtze Rivereconomic belt.

Overall, there is no data available that supports assertions of capital exodus or predictionsof an impending collapse of the Chinese economy, said Wang.

When asked about the Renminbi exchange rate formation mechanism, Wang said marketwas designed to play a decisive role.

In China's spot foreign exchange market, the yuan is allowed to rise or fall by 2 percentfrom the central parity rate each trading day. The central parity rate of the yuan againstthe U.S. dollar is based on a weighted average of prices offered by market makers beforethe opening of the interbank market each business day.

Wang said the central parity rate of the yuan against other foreign currencies including theeuro and the Japanese yen should also be considered when talking about the Renminbiexchange rate formation mechanism.

The central bank was quitting a normal intervention on the exchange rate over the pastyear, said Wang, adding that market is playing a more and more important role.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China creates key telecom chip*
(Xinhua) 20:42, March 26, 2015

BEIJING, March 26-- A Chinese state firm has successfully invented a cutting-edge chip for data transmission in telecommunication.

Centec Networks under the China Electronics Corporation unveiled the fourth-generation GoldenGate switch silicon on Thursday, which boasts of high performance, reliability and energy efficiency.

*As the first domestic chip of its kind, GoldenGate is expected to challenge U.S.semiconductor maker Broadcom's dominance in the Chinese telecom market, one of the largest in the world.*

*GoldenGate is available now with volume production scheduled for the third quarter of 2015.*

A chip is the most important component of an electronic device. A major producer ofmobile phones, computers and other digital gadgets in the world, China can't produce high-quality chips for many uses.

Last June, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology released a guideline to encourage research on and production of home-grown integrated circuits. Domestic chipmakers have reported some improvements or even breakthroughs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

China, Kazakhstan Sign $23.6 Billion In Deals

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*This Is How NSA Spying Screws US Businesses*

01:33 28.03.2015(updated 14:34 28.03.2015) Get short URL

*According to a filing published by the World Trade Organization Thursday, the United States is outraged by China’s proposed restrictions on US-made information technology in the banking sector - by all accounts a reaction to the disclosure of secret documents by former NSA contractor Edwards Snowden.*

China has argued that the move is a way to foster much-needed “secure and controllable” banking technology, a phrase whose murky definition puts US officials on edge.





'Arrogance and Hypocrisy': China Slams Obama Over Cybersecurity Demands
The country’s main concern seems to the possible sabotage of consumer security products such as encryption software, for espionage purposes, a year and half after whistleblower Edward Snowden revealed US spy agencies had been planting code in American technological exports to surveil overseas targets. 


The new rules, which were announced in December and represent one of the most significant steps China’s made toward banishing foreign tech, have already come under fire from various business groups, and senior Obama administration officials, including Secretary of State John Kerry, have expressed their concerns to their Chinese counterparts. 

Exposure of Alleged NSA Spying Program to Hurt US Economy, Interests

Experts have noted the potential major economic setback China’s new regulations could deal the US.

In addition to servers, desktop and laptop computers, China’s new rules also aim to push the use of “indigenous” software.

WTO member states have the prerogative to challenge foreign laws that would affect international trade, and the US noted that the move calls into question Organization compliance rules which prohibit countries from favoring domestically made products over foreign ones. And the US isn’t alone in their concerns over China’s new cybersecurity regulations, as the move isn’t sitting well with Japan and the European Union either.

“Does China exclude the possibility that foreign-developed technology may provide a better security solution than a technology developed indigenously?” the US inquired in the filing. 

"Do the guidelines apply to foreign-owned banks operating in China?"

China, for its part, has called the US’ criticism of the proposal “arrogance and hypocrisy.”

"All countries are paying attention to and taking measures to safeguard their own information security. This is beyond reproach," China’s Foreign Ministry spokesman Hua Chunying said of the controversy in early March. 

Why is China Strangling US Tech Firms With New Cybersecurity Demands?

The restrictions say that all new servers, desktops, laptops, and 50% of all tablets and smartphones bought by the banking sector must meet the “security and controllability” requirements. 

“The requirement for a product to be 'indigenous' would allow for little involvement by foreign companies," the US’ filing read.

While the WTO very may well rule that China’s banning of foreign technology from its state-owned banks violates its trade obligations, China’s position that national security comes first should ring a bell with US politicians.



Read more: This Is How NSA Spying Screws US Businesses / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese telecom equipment maker releases 1GE switch silicon*
Xinhua Finance 2015-03-27 09:06 BEIJING

Centec Networks (Suzhou) Co., Ltd., a provider of innovative switching silicon and whitebox solutions, rolled out China's first 1GE switch silicon, the fourth-generation GoldenGate switch silicon CTC8096, at a promotion activity on Thursday.

The company is a subsidiary of China's largest state-owned comprehensive IT company, China Electronics Corporation (CEC). Its new product features 32nm manufacturing technique, 940 million transistors and a switching capacity of 1.2 Tbps.

The new product is expected to overturn the monopoly position of imports in the Chinese hardcore chip market and boost the development of China's information security industry.

Another subsidiary of CEC headquartered in Tianjin released a self-developed 64-bit CPU, FT-1500A series, at the same activity. The chip uses leading technologies in China and is expected to replace some medium- and high-end Intel server chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

bobsm said:


> *Chinese telecom equipment maker releases 1GE switch silicon*
> Xinhua Finance 2015-03-27 09:06 BEIJING
> 
> Centec Networks (Suzhou) Co., Ltd., a provider of innovative switching silicon and whitebox solutions, rolled out China's first 1GE switch silicon, the fourth-generation GoldenGate switch silicon CTC8096, at a promotion activity on Thursday.
> 
> The company is a subsidiary of China's largest state-owned comprehensive IT company, China Electronics Corporation (CEC). Its new product features 32nm manufacturing technique, 940 million transistors and a switching capacity of 1.2 Tbps.
> 
> The new product is expected to overturn the monopoly position of imports in the Chinese hardcore chip market and boost the development of China's information security industry.
> 
> Another subsidiary of CEC headquartered in Tianjin released a self-developed 64-bit CPU, FT-1500A series, at the same activity. The chip uses leading technologies in China and is expected to replace some medium- and high-end Intel server chips.



FT-1500A series CPU chips that are set to replace some medium- nd high-end Intel server chips

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Angela Monaghan March 26, 2015

*Taxis! Black cabs jobs boost for Coventry*

*Around 1,000 extra jobs planned at new London Taxi Company factory as Chinese owner embarks on ambitious plan to export new low-emission cabs*







Up to a thousand new jobs are planned at a new black cab plant in Coventry following a £250m investment by the London Taxi Company’s Chinese owner, Geely.

It will be home to the company’s research, development and assembly operations, including the development of electric and ultra-low emission black cabs.

Construction work on the new plant is scheduled to begin in June this year, with production expected to start in April 2017. LTC’s existing plant in Coventry, which has been running for almost 70 years, will close and its 240-strong workforce will move to the new factory.

Investment in the new plant is part of an ambitious plan to capitalise on a new market opening up for black cabs as a result of changing low-emission regulations around the world.

At the moment, LTC makes about 2,000 black cabs a year, but the new facility will have the capacity to assemble up to 36,000 cars.

The prime minister, David Cameron, said Geely’s investment was good news for Coventry and the broader UK economy.

He said: “It means that more hardworking people will have the financial security that a job and regular pay-packet bring and demonstrates that the UK is open for business. The London black cab is iconic around the world and I am pleased that the next generation will have a state of the art production facility in the UK.”

A new version of the famous London black cab will be launched by LTC at the end of 2017 and across international markets in 2018.

It is being designed to comply with new rules announced by the London mayor, Boris Johnson, requiring a reduction in the level of emissions allowed from new taxis from January 2018.

Johnson said: “The production of zero-emission capable vehicles, incorporating the latest state of the art technology, is essential as we strive to create the greenest taxi fleet in the world for London.

“The vehicles [the new] facility produces will help transform London’s taxi fleet, boost jobs and growth in London and the West Midlands, and secure the long-term future of the taxi industry, whilst ensuring everyone who lives, works in or visits our city has the cleanest possible air to breathe.”

Geely is trying to revive the fortunes of LTC after buying up its assets and the name in 2013 following the collapse of Manganese Bronze, the former owner which was quoted on the London stock exchange.

The Chinese car manufacturer already held a 20% stake in the firm since 2009, after forming a joint venture with Manganese Bronze in 2006 to supply the UK business with car parts.

Li Shufu, founder and chairman of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, said: “This investment will secure the future of London Taxi Company. Almost two years after we acquired this company – in which we first took a stake in 2006 – it has become an important part of our global automotive strategy.

“Today’s announcement symbolises the close business links between China and the UK, which is an attractive market for Chinese inward investment. The London Taxi expansion will demonstrate the benefits of Anglo-Chinese partnerships.”

Geely is hoping its investment in black cabs will open up significant new export opportunities. Currently about 90% of the black cabs made in Coventry are for the UK market, predominantly London, with only a small minority exported.

The ambition is that about 20% of taxis will be built for the UK, with the remaining 80% shipped abroad to markets elsewhere in Europe and beyond.

The manufacture of a lefthand drive version of the black cab will begin at the new plant about six months after production begins.

Taxis! Black cabs jobs boost for Coventry | ExecReview

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Anti-graft keeps hunting  Welcome home, boys!

Pang Shunxi, a former tax official in Tianjin, and An Huimin, the former general manager of a trading company based in the same city, are escorted from a plane that arrived in Beijing on March 28.

The two men, who are suspected of giving and taking bribes, fled the country late last year but recently turned themselves in to the Chinese embassy in Laos, where they had been in hiding for three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China-led AIIB expected to promote use of yuan*
2015-03-27 14:34 Ecns.cn Web Editor: Wang Fan 

(ECNS) -- China will encourage the utilization of yuan at the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) and Silk Road Fund, as part of efforts to promote the currency's international use and its inclusion into the basket that forms the Special Drawing Right (SDR), local media reported on Thursday.

The China-led AIIB and Silk Road Fund may set up special currency funds and issue yuan-denominated loans through both institutions, the report stated.

Initially, the AIIB and Silk Road Fund will depend on the US dollar as its settlement currency, but would encourage the use of yuan when operations enter a mature stage, an anonymous source close to the Chinese central bank told China Business News. The move aims to promote the international use of yuan through investments as well as use of the currency for settlement in international trade, and thus push ahead with its utilization and circulation across the Asia-Pacific region, the source said.

There is still a long way to go towards internationalization of the yuan, as the US dollar will continue to dominate the global financial system in the next five to eight years, the paper quoted Wang Hua, the China head of French business school Kedge, as saying.

Turkey and South Korea separately announced their decisions to join the China-proposed AIIB as its prospective founding members on Thursday, boosting the bank's membership to 36 so far. Australia had earlier voiced hope to join the bank, but has not yet decided on the matter.

The Silk Road Fund, which was opened to investors in February, was designed to finance the Belt and Road initiatives. In 2013, China created the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiatives to expand cooperation with countries in Asia, Europe and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

China green energy report. (Notes)

【Wind, natural gas, and nuclear development offer a mixed progress report, with wind and natural gas clearly outperforming nuclear. Installed wind power capacity grew by about 25% in 2013, and grid connectivity for wind farms has improved: only 11% of wind-generated power was not transferred to the grid in 2013, down from 17% in 2012 and 25% in 2011.

With installed natural gas capacity growing by about 14% in 2013, both wind and natural gas power generation capacity seem to be on track based on 12th Five-Year Plan targets. In contrast, nuclear power has remained relatively stagnant since March 2011; following the disaster in Fukushima, Japan, only two gigawatts of capacity were added, putting China at just over a third of its nuclear capacity target for 2015 (Figure 2). 】

【Smarter solutions for energy efficiency improvements in industrial and commercial establishments are also developing quickly. Tianjin’s Automatic Demand Response System Pilot Project, the first of its kind, has helped reduce peak power load by up to 15% for commercial and government buildings included in the project. Participating industrial users have enjoyed a 7.7% reduction in electricity usage during peak hours and a 30% reduction during off-peak hours.】






【The Action Plan is aggressive in that it enforces mandatory energy
efficiency standards for new buildings in urban areas and requires all government-funded buildings and affordable housing projects in selected cities to meet national green building standards by 2014. 

The Plan also sets specific guidelines for retrofit programs; by 2015, heat metering and energy-saving retrofits will be implemented in 400 million m2 of residential buildings in North China, plus another 50 million m2 of residential buildings and 120 million m2 of public buildings in China’s Hot Summer,
Cold Winter Region.】






Full China Green tech report:- The China Greentech Report 2013 | China Greentech Initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## bobsm

*China achieves industrialization of SSD controller chip*
Xinhua Finance 2015-03-30 10:52 BEIJING

A research team of Hangzhou Dianzi University has achieved industrialization of China's first solid state disk (SSD) controller chip, according to the website of the Ministry of Science and Technology on Monday.

The team, led by Luo Jianjun and Chu Chuanren, has mastered the hardcore technologies of SSD, raised a concept of eRAID, and designed an eMMC module array driven by the SSD controller chip, which increase the density of SSD by five times.

It has joined hands with the Sage Microelectronics Corp. in the chip industrialization and begun the batch production of 2.5-inch SSD products, which have disk size of 2.5TB for a single circuit board.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China gets high-end LCD production line*

By: Mo Hong'e | ecns.cn | Posted: 31 Mar 2015, 11:42

China is on course to join international competition in the high-end LCD market with the launch of an advanced production line for power-saving and high-resolution screens.

State-owned China Electronics Corp. (CEC) said on Monday that the production line, using 8.5 Generation IGZO, or indium gallium zinc oxide display technology, has been put into action by the company's Panda Electronics subsidiary in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province.






With an investment of *29.15 billion yuan* (4.75 billion U.S. dollars) from Panda Electronics, the production line is designed with an annual output capacity of 720,000 glass substrates, which will be applicable for cell phones, notebooks, laptops, monitors and televisions.

IGZO is a world-leading display technology. The CEC said the new products will have a pixel density up to 700 pixels per inch (ppi), compared to the 403 ppi pixel density of Apple's latest iPhone models. Meanwhile, the new displays will also use less power, with power endurance up to seven times that of traditional displays.

CEC vice general manager Lai Weide said the technological breakthrough could propel China into one of the world's largest production hubs for high-end flat panel displays.

Ouyang Zhongcan, a professor at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said despite China's increasing production capacity of display products, high-end display products will still be in great demand, especially in emerging markets.

China gets high-end LCD production line - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## black-hawk_101

Keel said:


>



Please more details and price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*World Bank: China is #1 in manufacturing value added*

It is very important to look at the slope of the graph (see below). Only China has a sharp upward slope and is growing significantly in value-added manufacturing.

In contrast, the United States, Japan, Germany, and South Korea have all plateaued in value-added manufacturing.

China has room to grow into a larger value-added manufacturer. The other four competitors have reached their value-added manufacturing limits. The future heavily favors China in value-added manufacturing.

By the way, the citation states: "Data are in current U.S. dollars" (last sentence of paragraph).

China's value-added manufacturing was worth $3 TRILLION for year 2013.

Manufacturing, value added (current US$) | Data | Graph





----------

Embedded version.






[Note: Thank you to Shotgunner51 for the embedded graph.]

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Martian2

*China outgunned the entire EU in value-added manufacturing*

Manufacturing, value added (current US$) | Data | Graph

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*China's UAVRS industry sees robust rise*
*Xinhua Finance 2015-03-30 16:01 BEIJING*




Many unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) R&D institutions in China have already made UAV remote sensing (UAVRS) as a major direction for development and local governments also actively support the strategic emerging industry, according to results of a survey by the National Remote Sensing Center under the Ministry of Science and Technology.

However, a national development plan and a healthy and orderly industrial ecology for the UAVRS industry have yet to be formulated, shows the survey. In the light of this, the country is in urgent need to make key technology breakthroughs for the development of small and light UAV remote sensing and intensify innovation for its management mechanism as well.

Rapid rise of the UAVRS industry is expected to benefit the listed UAV companies including Shenzhen Rapoo Technology (002577.SZ) and Sunward Intelligent Equipment (002097.SZ), analysts at the China Securities say.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

black-hawk_101 said:


> Please more details and price.



Find them here mate

*Huawei Watch looks much more affordable in new price leak (Updated)*
BY JACOB KLEINMAN | MARCH 11, 2015

































Huawei’s new smartwatch is a thing of beauty, but we still don’t know exactly how much it will cost. Recent reports have suggested it could be priced as high as $1,000, but a new leak puts the Android Wear device at a much more reasonable price.

The device has popped up on German retail site Billiger, where its listed at €349 (roughly $370) in silver and black variants, or €399 ($424) in a gold color. If that’s accurate, we’re guessing the Huawei Watch prices will translate to $349 and $399 once it arrives in the U.S., putting the device in direct competition with the Apple Watch Sport.

The Huawei Watch packs a 1.4-inch 400 x 400-pixel AMOLED display with a round design made of stylish stainless steel. It also features a sapphire crystal cover, and a variety of sensors including a heart rate monitor and barometer.

We’re still waiting to hear how much the new Android Wear device will cost straight from Huawei, but at least now we have reason to believe the device won’t be totally out of reach.

*Update:* UK retailer Mobile Fun just reached out to us to confirm its own pricing for the Huawei watch. The device will cost £300 in silver or black, and £350 in gold. That seems to confirm these new prices are accurate, though we’re still waiting for the new smartwatch to get an official launch here in the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Keel

*More here*































*
Huawei Watch release date, price and specs UK: Pre-order now
New Android Wear smartwatch is coming soon
By Chris Martin | PC Advisor | 23 March 15







*
One of the surprise gems of MWC 2015 was the Huawei Watch, its new smartwatch which runs on Android Wear. Here's what you need to know about the Huawei Watch release date, price and specs. Read: The 14 best smartwatches.

It seems to be the year of the wearable with not only Apple releasing its first smartwatch but historic timepiece makers and designer brands getting in on the act to. Tag Heuer is partnering with Intel and Google while Gucci is launching a device with will.i.am.

Huawei is a known for its smartphones and tablets but it making more wearables and the simply named Huawei Watch got a lot of attention in Barcelona. It will take on the likes of theApple Watch, LG Watch Urbane, Motorola Moto 360, Sony SmartWatch 3 and others.
*
Read our Huawei Watch hands-on review.

Huawei Watch release date and price UK
*
At the time of writing Huawei hasn't officially released details on where the Huawei Watch will launch or when. However, we do know it will come to the UK because MobileFun has the device up for pre-order. The retailer is expecting stock in 3-5 days.

As we expected, the Huawei Watch will cost £300 matching a number or rivals but that's just for the black and silver models. If you like a bit more bling then the gold option will set you back a little more at £350.
*






Huawei Watch specs and features
*
The design of a smartwatch is arguably the most important element, especially in the Android Wear market where software is the same and components are often identical. Huawei has gone for a round shape rather than square. As alluded to previously, it comes in three different colours and various straps including leather or steel.

There's nothing majorly stand-out about the specs which you can see below but another design point is that the physical power button is located at 2 o'clock rather than 3 o'clock making it easier to press.

Display: 1.4-inch full circle AMOLED display, scratch-proof sapphire crystal lens
Size: 42mm diameter, 11.3 mm thickness
Battery: 300mAh 
Connectivity: Bluetooth 4.1 
Sensors: Gyroscope, Accelerometer, Heart rate monitor, Barometer, Vibration Motor
OS: Android Wear
OS Compatibility Requirements: Android 4.3 or later
Color: Silver, Black, Gold
Strap Options: Stainless steel option, Luxury genuine leather option
Memory: 512 MB RAM + 4 GB ROM
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 400

SOURCE BILLIGER.DE

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Huawei reports CNY288.2 billion revenue for 2014*

huawei | Posted: 01 Apr 2015, 09:41

Huawei today released the KPMG-audited annual report which showed record revenue and net profit for 2014, with financial performance up strongly across all business areas.





(Ken Hu, Deputy Chairman and Rotating CEO announced 2014 Huawei Annual Report)

*Overall Group revenue reached CNY288.2 billion (USD46.5 billion), an increase of 20.6% from 2013, and Group net profit reached CNY27.9 billion (USD4.5 billion), up 32.7% year on year.*

"Our strong revenue growth in 2014 can be attributed to a continuous focus on our pipe strategy, while profit increase stems from streamlined management and improvements in overall efficiency," said Ken Hu, Deputy Chairman of the Board and Rotating CEO. "With heavy investment in innovations in areas such as cloud computing, big data, 5G, SDN and NFV, we believe we are well positioned to capture the tremendous business opportunities in this digital transformation era."

All Business Groups (BGs) performed strongly in 2014:

Carrier Business Group - revenue increased by 16.4% to CNY192.1 billion (USD31 billion), with a strong contribution from mobile broadband network rollouts around the world.
Enterprise Business Group - revenue increased by 27.3% to CNY19.4 billion (USD3 billion), with strong growth in network and IT areas including cloud data center solutions and agile networks.
Consumer Business Group – revenue increased by 32.6% to CNY75.1 billion (USD12 billion), thanks to growing consumer demand for smartphones and particularly strong growth in emerging markets.
*Huawei continues to invest heavily in innovation. In 2014, Huawei invested CNY40.8 billion (USD6.6 billion) into research and development (R&D), representing 14.2% of 2014 revenue and a significant increase of 29.4% from 2013*. Huawei has invested more than CNY190 billion (USD30.7 billion) in R&D over the past decade.

Huawei CFO Meng Wanzhou remarked, "In 2014, Huawei maintained effective growth and achieved steady financial performance. Our cash flow, revenue, and profit all grew over the previous year. The net cash amounted to CNY77.9 billion (USD12.6 billion). Moreover, our debt and financing structures have continuously improved. Huawei's short-term and long-term borrowings totaled CNY28.1 billion (USD4.5 billion) as of December 31, 2014, provided primarily by overseas financial institutions at market rates."

Hu said, "As 2015 unfolds, ICT technologies, notably broadband, cloud computing, Big Data, and the Internet of Things (IoT), are becoming the engines that drive transformations in many industries. Huawei will continue focusing on pipe strategy to create value for our customers. Through the dedication of our employees, Huawei strives to become a strategic partner for carriers in their future transformation, a leader in providing enterprise ICT infrastructure, and a top smart device brand preferred and trusted by consumers."

Hu continued, "Together with our customers and partners, we are committed to building a Better Connected World with our innovative ICT products, solutions and services, thus creating value for social progress."

Huawei reports CNY288.2 billion revenue for 2014 - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## black-hawk_101

Keel said:


> Find them here mate
> 
> *Huawei Watch looks much more affordable in new price leak (Updated)*
> BY JACOB KLEINMAN | MARCH 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei’s new smartwatch is a thing of beauty, but we still don’t know exactly how much it will cost. Recent reports have suggested it could be priced as high as $1,000, but a new leak puts the Android Wear device at a much more reasonable price.
> 
> The device has popped up on German retail site Billiger, where its listed at €349 (roughly $370) in silver and black variants, or €399 ($424) in a gold color. If that’s accurate, we’re guessing the Huawei Watch prices will translate to $349 and $399 once it arrives in the U.S., putting the device in direct competition with the Apple Watch Sport.
> 
> The Huawei Watch packs a 1.4-inch 400 x 400-pixel AMOLED display with a round design made of stylish stainless steel. It also features a sapphire crystal cover, and a variety of sensors including a heart rate monitor and barometer.
> 
> We’re still waiting to hear how much the new Android Wear device will cost straight from Huawei, but at least now we have reason to believe the device won’t be totally out of reach.
> 
> *Update:* UK retailer Mobile Fun just reached out to us to confirm its own pricing for the Huawei watch. The device will cost £300 in silver or black, and £350 in gold. That seems to confirm these new prices are accurate, though we’re still waiting for the new smartwatch to get an official launch here in the U.S.



Where to buy it online.

How can we buy these small remote UAVs from China online?


----------



## Keel

black-hawk_101 said:


> Where to buy it online.
> 
> How can we buy these small remote UAVs from China online?



You can browse Alibaba's website for UAVs. Plenty of them available in different shapes and prices
As for Huawei smart watches, I guess you have to wait for a little bit for their online sales worldwide






Jingdezhen handpainted overglaze porcelain vase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> *More here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Huawei Watch release date, price and specs UK: Pre-order now
> New Android Wear smartwatch is coming soon
> By Chris Martin | PC Advisor | 23 March 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One of the surprise gems of MWC 2015 was the Huawei Watch, its new smartwatch which runs on Android Wear. Here's what you need to know about the Huawei Watch release date, price and specs. Read: The 14 best smartwatches.
> 
> It seems to be the year of the wearable with not only Apple releasing its first smartwatch but historic timepiece makers and designer brands getting in on the act to. Tag Heuer is partnering with Intel and Google while Gucci is launching a device with will.i.am.
> 
> Huawei is a known for its smartphones and tablets but it making more wearables and the simply named Huawei Watch got a lot of attention in Barcelona. It will take on the likes of theApple Watch, LG Watch Urbane, Motorola Moto 360, Sony SmartWatch 3 and others.
> *
> Read our Huawei Watch hands-on review.
> 
> Huawei Watch release date and price UK
> *
> At the time of writing Huawei hasn't officially released details on where the Huawei Watch will launch or when. However, we do know it will come to the UK because MobileFun has the device up for pre-order. The retailer is expecting stock in 3-5 days.
> 
> As we expected, the Huawei Watch will cost £300 matching a number or rivals but that's just for the black and silver models. If you like a bit more bling then the gold option will set you back a little more at £350.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei Watch specs and features
> *
> The design of a smartwatch is arguably the most important element, especially in the Android Wear market where software is the same and components are often identical. Huawei has gone for a round shape rather than square. As alluded to previously, it comes in three different colours and various straps including leather or steel.
> 
> There's nothing majorly stand-out about the specs which you can see below but another design point is that the physical power button is located at 2 o'clock rather than 3 o'clock making it easier to press.
> 
> Display: 1.4-inch full circle AMOLED display, scratch-proof sapphire crystal lens
> Size: 42mm diameter, 11.3 mm thickness
> Battery: 300mAh
> Connectivity: Bluetooth 4.1
> Sensors: Gyroscope, Accelerometer, Heart rate monitor, Barometer, Vibration Motor
> OS: Android Wear
> OS Compatibility Requirements: Android 4.3 or later
> Color: Silver, Black, Gold
> Strap Options: Stainless steel option, Luxury genuine leather option
> Memory: 512 MB RAM + 4 GB ROM
> Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 400
> 
> SOURCE BILLIGER.DE



That's a beauty and stole all the light from the bulky and ugly one manufactured by its main foreign competitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> That's a beauty and stole all the light from the bulky and ugly one manufactured by its main foreign competitor.



Yes they are indeed
The sapphire crystal face of the watch can be customized into 40+ different displays

Watch the promo hereunder:

http://v.qq.com/page/s/s/h/s00160maqsh.html

or

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi unveils Redmi 2A, 55-inch Mi TV 2 and other smart gadgets in China*

By tech2 News Staff / 01 Apr 2015 , 08:30






On account of the company’s fifth anniversary, Xiaomi unveiled more than one product at an event which took place in China today. Earlier, a*report* had surfaced online which stated that Xiaomi was rumoured to launch an ultra-affordable 4G smartphone on 8 April. But, at the event, CEO Lei Jun unveiled a new smartphone dubbed Redmi 2A. The new smartphone will be available as an inferior version to the popular Redmi 2 with a price tag of 599 Yuan (Rs 6,000 approximately) and will be available at a special price of CNY 499 (Rs 5,000 approximately) on April 8 in China.





In terms of specifications, the Redmi 2A is similar to the Redmi 2. The device features a 4.7-inch HD IPS display. It is powered by a 1.5GHz Leadcore L1860C chipset, which features a quad-core Cortex A7 CPU and Mali T628MP2 GPU. It is paired with 1GB RAM. The 4G LTE device has an internal storage at 8GB. The smartphone features an 8MP rear camera along with a 2MP front facing camera. The Redmi 2A powers a 2200mAh battery.





At the same event, Xiaomi also unveiled a pink variant for the Mi Note. According to _*MIUI*_, the device is a “tailored edition for modern ladies who combine fashion and tech into one slim body.” The phablet, which is targeted for women, is powered by a 2.5GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 processor paired with 3GB RAM. The device is priced at CNY 2499 (Rs. 25,000 approximately).





Xiaomi also unveiled a new Mi Smart Scale at the event. The report states that the scale is capable of registering the slightest change of a person’s weight even after they have drank a bottle of water. When connected to the Mi Fit app, the device can manage the weight of a whole family of up to 16 people. The device is priced at RMB 99 (Rs 1000 approximately).





Alongside, Xiaomi unveiled a new Mi Smart Power Strip. This device supports 3 USB ports and other conventional components. Similar to the size of a pencil box, the power strip is priced at RMB 49 (Rs 500 approximately).





After announcing the 40-inch Android-powered 1080p smart TV, *Mi TV 2 *a few days ago, Xiaomi has now unveiled a 55 inch model for the Mi TV 2. With a 15.2mm ultra-thin frame and 6 mm bezel, the device is equipped with a Samsung HD 4K (3840 x 2160) panel and a MStar 6A928 processor. Along with a re-designed Bluetooth subwoofer and soundbar, the smart TV is priced at RMB 4,999 (Rs 55,000 approximately).

Xiaomi unveils Redmi 2A, 55-inch Mi TV 2 and other smart gadgets in China - Tech2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Xiaomi unveils Redmi 2A, 55-inch Mi TV 2 and other smart gadgets in China*
> 
> By tech2 News Staff / 01 Apr 2015 , 08:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On account of the company’s fifth anniversary, Xiaomi unveiled more than one product at an event which took place in China today. Earlier, a*report* had surfaced online which stated that Xiaomi was rumoured to launch an ultra-affordable 4G smartphone on 8 April. But, at the event, CEO Lei Jun unveiled a new smartphone dubbed Redmi 2A. The new smartphone will be available as an inferior version to the popular Redmi 2 with a price tag of 599 Yuan (Rs 6,000 approximately) and will be available at a special price of CNY 499 (Rs 5,000 approximately) on April 8 in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of specifications, the Redmi 2A is similar to the Redmi 2. The device features a 4.7-inch HD IPS display. It is powered by a 1.5GHz Leadcore L1860C chipset, which features a quad-core Cortex A7 CPU and Mali T628MP2 GPU. It is paired with 1GB RAM. The 4G LTE device has an internal storage at 8GB. The smartphone features an 8MP rear camera along with a 2MP front facing camera. The Redmi 2A powers a 2200mAh battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same event, Xiaomi also unveiled a pink variant for the Mi Note. According to _*MIUI*_, the device is a “tailored edition for modern ladies who combine fashion and tech into one slim body.” The phablet, which is targeted for women, is powered by a 2.5GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 processor paired with 3GB RAM. The device is priced at CNY 2499 (Rs. 25,000 approximately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi also unveiled a new Mi Smart Scale at the event. The report states that the scale is capable of registering the slightest change of a person’s weight even after they have drank a bottle of water. When connected to the Mi Fit app, the device can manage the weight of a whole family of up to 16 people. The device is priced at RMB 99 (Rs 1000 approximately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alongside, Xiaomi unveiled a new Mi Smart Power Strip. This device supports 3 USB ports and other conventional components. Similar to the size of a pencil box, the power strip is priced at RMB 49 (Rs 500 approximately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After announcing the 40-inch Android-powered 1080p smart TV, *Mi TV 2 *a few days ago, Xiaomi has now unveiled a 55 inch model for the Mi TV 2. With a 15.2mm ultra-thin frame and 6 mm bezel, the device is equipped with a Samsung HD 4K (3840 x 2160) panel and a MStar 6A928 processor. Along with a re-designed Bluetooth subwoofer and soundbar, the smart TV is priced at RMB 4,999 (Rs 55,000 approximately).
> 
> Xiaomi unveils Redmi 2A, 55-inch Mi TV 2 and other smart gadgets in China - Tech2



Xiaomi is fast becoming an all-around tech-gadget company for high-end users and perfectionists.

Xiaomi craze is soon to become the new normal.

Welcome to China's _New Normal_.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China PMI rebounds in March to 50.1: govt*

Last Updated: Wednesday, April 1, 2015 - 07:28

China`s manufacturing activity expanded in March for the first time since December, the governmentsaid Wednesday, a bright spot as the world`s second-largest economy fights a broad slowdown in growth.

The official Purchasing Managers` Index (PMI) released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) came in at 50.1 last month, up from 49.9 in February and the first result showing expansion since a similar 50.1 in December.

The index, which tracks activity in factories and workshops, is considered a key indicator of the health of China`s economy, a major driver of global growth. A figure above 50 signals growth, while anything below indicates shrinkage.

The official PMI had shown contraction in January for the first time in more than two years, raising alarm bells for China`s growth outlook.

China`s overall economy expanded 7.4 percent in 2014, marking a 24-year low. The slowdown has prompted authorities to loosen monetary policy in a bid to put a brake on the weakness.

The central People`s Bank of China (PBoC) has lowered benchmark interest rates twice since November and has also cut the amount of funds banks must keep on hand in a bid to boost lending and spark economic activity.

The official PMI figure comes after a closely watched private survey showed manufacturing activity contracting in March at its worst rate in 11 months.

British bank HSBC`s preliminary PMI reading for the month came in last week at 49.2, down from a final 50.7 in February. The final March figure was due later Wednesday.

China`s leadership is seeking a managed slowdown in gross domestic product (GDP) growth to make it more sustainable and for consumer spending to drive expansion, as in other major economies such as the United States and Japan. 

Too steep a slowdown, however, could cost jobs and sow discontent, a key concern of the ruling Communist Party, which places prime emphasis on social stability.

AFP 

First Published: Wednesday, April 1, 2015 - 07:28

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*Income of China's IC design sector grows 24-fold over past decade, PwC*
Xinhua Finance 2015-03-31 16:03 SHANGHAI

The income of China's integrated circuit (IC) design sector surged to 13.2 billion US dollars in 2013 from 500 million dollars in 2003, rising by 24 folds, according to the semiconductor industry annual report released by PricewaterhouseCoopers on Tuesday.

The unprecedented growth of the sector considerably increased Chinese IC companies' visibility. Statistics show that China's semiconductor consumption as a percentage of global consumption expanded from 18.5 percent in 2003 to over 55.6 percent in 2013. The compound growth rate of China's semiconductor consumption market is more than three folds of the world's average.

IC design continues acting as the fastest growing sector of China's semiconductor industry. In 2013, income of the sector surged by 33 percent to a record high of 13.2 billion dollars. During the period from end-2003 to 2013, the number of semiconductor wafers produced in China soared by 186 percent, the country's output capacity of semiconductor wafers jumped by 314 percent, and the number of semiconductor packaging, assembly and testing equipment produced in China rose by 51 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*China Int'l Equipment Manufacturing Exposition kicks off in Changchun*
April 01, 2015




Visitors look at a solution for 3D visual during the China (Changchun) International Equipment Manufacturing Exposition in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, April 1, 2015. About 500 equipment manufacturing enterprises from 10 countries and regions took part in the three-day expo which kicked off on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)




Visitors look at a 3D printer during the China (Changchun) International Equipment Manufacturing Exposition in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, April 1, 2015. About 500 equipment manufacturing enterprises from 10 countries and regions took part in the three-day expo which kicked off on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)





Visitors look at a numerical control mould during the China (Changchun) International Equipment Manufacturing Exposition in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, April 1, 2015. About 500 equipment manufacturing enterprises from 10 countries and regions took part in the three-day expo which kicked off on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)






Visitors look at an automatic electric equipment during the China (Changchun) International Equipment Manufacturing Exposition in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, April 1, 2015. About 500 equipment manufacturing enterprises from 10 countries and regions took part in the three-day expo which kicked off on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Martian2

A New Cancer Drug, Made in China - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

"Dr. Lu estimates the research cost of chidamide was about $70 million, or about one-tenth what it would have cost to develop in the U.S."

Very true indeed. The other nine-tenth goes to the lawyers. 

That's one reason why America is losing its competitive edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*China pushing ahead plans to build space-based ‘Silk Road’*
2015-04-02 11:29 
Ecns.cn Editor: Mo Hong'e 

(ECNS) – China has more than 110 artificial satellites in orbit around the Earth, and is pushing ahead with a program to build a space-based "Silk Road," said an official with the China International Satellite Service Association (CISSA) on Wednesday.

The 110 satellites include communications satellites, remote sensing satellites and navigation satellites, and the first two types of satellites have achieved global coverage, said Wang Zhongguo, executive vice president of the CISSA, during an interview with China News Service.

On Monday night, China launched the 17th satellite of its Beidou Navigation Satellite System, marking the first step in its plan to expand the system's regional service into global coverage.

Earlier media reports said China plans to launch another 120 satellites -- about 20 communications satellites, 70 remote sensing satellites and 30 navigation satellites. The number of Chinese satellites in orbit will overtake Russia in 2015 to rank second in the world.

The CISSA, made up of enterprises, institutions and scholars in the aerospace field, was set up in 2014, with the aim of helping expand Chinese satellite service to the world.

Based on the China-proposed Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (Road and Belt) initiatives, the CISSA plans to build a space-based "Silk Road" to provide better services to the Road and Belt region.

Wang said the new system will be made up of an extensive communications satellite network, several virtual remote sensing satellite constellations, and ground facilities. China will also promote the system's connection and interaction with the world's major navigation systems, and seek cooperation with them on building space-based and ground-based navigation augmentation systems, he adds.

Upon completion, the system will be capable of offering more accurate and qualified satellite navigation services to the Road and Belt region, as well as conducting stable long-term comprehensive monitoring of the land, ocean, air and environment in the region.

Wang said technology is not a problem in building the space-based "Silk Road," and that the key is knowing the needs of countries and regions along the Road and Belt. So far, his association has developed relationships with Malaysia and Indonesia regarding satellite and ground station cooperation projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yizhi

*China's online retail trade expands in 2014: report*
English.news.cn 2015-04-02 



SHANGHAI, April 2 (Xinhua) -- China's online retail trade volume grew 49.7 percent year on year to 2.8 trillion yuan (450 billion U.S. dollars) in 2014.

The online trade took up 10.6 percent of total retail volume in 2014, a 32.5 percent expansion, according to a report by the China E-Commerce Research Center (CECRC) on Thursday.

The report was compiled on trade figures of China's e-commerce giants such as Tmall.com, JD.com and z.cn. Tmall.com, the online shopping mall of Alibaba, took the lion's share, with its trade reaching 763 billion yuan.

Shen Yunyun, an assistant analyst at CECRC, attributed the online market growth to a many factors, including expansion in rural areas, overseas transactions, and vendors using the popular instant messaging application WeChat.

Notably, transactions carried out via mobile Internet expanded 240 percent to 928 billion yuan amid massive promotions for mobile shopping apps.

"In addition to the permeation of smart phones and tablet computers, the emergence of mobile payment services has effectively boosted China's mobile shopping," said Mo Daiqing, CECRC's senior analyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Martian2 said:


> A New Cancer Drug, Made in China - WSJ



Amazing result of a "brain-regain."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

Masterpieces of Chinese Painting and Calligraphy in the National Palace Museum, Taipei


*900 × 917 pixels*

*Yun Shou-p'ing and Wang Hui : Joint Album of Flowers and Landscapes*
This album is a collaboration produced by the two painters in the eleventh year of the reign of the K'ang-hsi Emperor (1672) when they traveled together to I-hsing, Kiangsu province. These works are from the prime of both their lives, Yun then aged forty and Wang forty-one. Yun's flowering plants are luxuriantly colored but are filled with a pure atmosphere, and Wang's landscapes are rendered in tightly-knit brushstrokes and have a dignified flavor. These are the most superior works by the two painters who are positioned at the apex of early Ch'ing flowering plant and landscape painting.

1 Yun Shou-p'ing : Magnolias
2 Yun Shou-p'ing : Peonies
3 Yun Shou-p'ing : Day Lilies
4 Yun Shou-p'ing : Autumn Flowers
5 Yun Shou-p'ing : Crab Apple
6 Yun Shou-p'ing : Narcissi
7 Wang Hui : Landscape
8 Wang Hui : Landscape
9 Wang Hui : Landscape
10 Wang Hui : Landscape
11 Wang Hui : Landscape
12 Wang Hui : Landscape

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Spreadtrum announces its 28nm SoCs to achieve mass production*

OFweek | Posted: 03 Apr 2015, 14:20

Spreadtrum Communications (hereinafter referred to as "Spreadtrum"), one of China's leading chip suppliers for 2G, 3G and 4G wireless communication terminals, yesterday (April 2, 2015) launched two quad-core 28nm SoC platforms, namely, five-mode LET-supported SC9830A and WCDMA -supported SC7731G. Spreadtrum announced that the two chips have now been adopted by the world's leading brands, and have achieved large-scale production in China and the global market.

Built-in quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 application processor, SC9830A supports TD-LTE, LTE FDD, TD-SCDMA/HSPA (+), WCDMA/HSPA (+) and GSM/GPRS/ EDGE, as well as dual card dual standby function, with main frequency up to 1.5GHz. The chip integrates 2D/3D graphics acceleration dual-core ARM Mali 400MP, NEON multimedia processor and multi-standard multimedia accelerator, supporting 1080p HD video and 13 mega-pixel camera.

And SC7731G main frequency can reach up to 1.3GHz, with built-in quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 application processor. Besides, the chip supports WCDMA/HSPA (+) and GSM/GPRS/EDGE and dual card dual standby function. And it also supports 1080p HD video and 8-megapixel camera.

Spreadtrum announces its 28nm SoCs to achieve mass production - OFweek News

*Rockchips teams with Google to release six new Chromebooks*

OFweek | Posted: 03 Apr 2015, 14:58

On April 2, *Fuzhou Rockchips Electronics Co., Ltd*, and Google jointly announced the launch of six new generation Chromebooks with built-in Rockchips chip processor RK3288-C, including Asus, Haier, Hisense and other brands. So far, China chip entered the global PC market for the first time.

In addition to conventional notebook form, the six RK3288-C -powered Chrome OS notebooks also include a world's first 360 ° reversible notebook and a world's first "Bang Bang" form Chrome OS terminal. More specifically:


Five new Chromebook notebooks include: Asus Chromebook C021, Haier Chromebook 11 and 11E, Hisense Chromebook C11, as well as the world's first 10-inch reversible Chromebook- Asus Chromebook Flip.
A super new form of equipment Chromebit-- smaller than U disk volume; can transform any computer screen into full computer equipment.
Rockchips teams with Google to release six new Chromebooks - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's ITRI partners with American MachineWorks to challenge Siemens and FANUC*

The two major suppliers of machine tool software are Germany's Siemens and Japan's FANUC. China has written new laws that allow for low- or no-tariff sales of machine tools with domestic software. Since Taiwan is considered a province of China under the "One China" policy, Taiwan's ITRI has partnered with America's MachineWorks to create a joint-venture that qualifies for domestic software in machine tools.
----------

ITRI shaping Taiwan CNC industry with MachineWorks Software

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

The world's hottest stock market is in China - Apr. 2, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* German institute's patent analysis shows China's lead in Industry 4.0 technology*
_Xinhua, April 1, 2015 _

The first paper of a research project revealed on Monday that China has now far outstripped the United States and Germany when it comes to patents for basic technologies of Industry 4.0.

According to the German Fraunhofer Institute of Labor Economics and Organization (IAO), part of its China TechWatch research project involves analyzing developments in Chinese technology.

As the IAO summed up, China is an attractive market for solution providers of Industry 4.0, a term for the technological concepts of cyber-physical systems.

Since 2013, Chinese inventors have filed over 2,500 patents in this field, putting China way ahead of the United States (1,065 patents) and Germany (441), as more than 300 Chinese companies and research institutes have applied patents on Industry 4.0 technologies.

China is not only ahead in terms of the number of patents, but has also developed highly innovative inventions, said the paper.

As it showed, China is moving towards advanced technological fields, from a centralized control system to intelligent, decentralized and self-adaptive control.

In March of this year, the Chinese government announced a new strategic program "Made in China 2025," aimed specifically at promoting Industry 4.0 technologies.

This should grab the attention of the local industry in Germany, said Fraunhofer IAO, adding that China has been working hard on the technologies that underpin the fourth industrial revolution for years now.

The challenge facing Western companies is to identify high-quality inventions without spending undue time and money, as Fraunhofer IAO pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Pirelli eyes growth, clean tech with ChemChina*
Xinhua, April 4, 2015

Industrial business and clean technology are the plans in the mind of Pirelli CEO Marco Tronchetti Provera days after the signing of an agreement that paves the way for China National Chemical Corporation (ChemChina)'s takeover of the Italian tiremaker.

In a recent interview with Xinhua held at the headquarters of 140-year-old Pirelli in Milan, Tronchetti Provera highlighted the strategic value of the operation.

"It is an agreement between ChemChina and Camfin (the holding company that controls Pirelli) based on cooperation in the industrial tire business," the CEO told Xinhua.

He predicted a solid future with the Chinese partner, adding he does not see the possibility that other players could join.

"We chose each other because of a common interest," Tronchetti Provera went on saying. He said ChemChina has a strong presence in China but needs higher level of technology to keep pace with the market's rapid development. On the other side, Pirelli has the technology and a global footprint.

As a result of the takeover, Pirelli, that is focused on the premium segment with 20 percent of market share, will double its capacity in the industrial business.

"We will become a global player able to face competition in the next years and deliver advanced technology to China," he said.

*"I see that we can accelerate the process of innovation of products in China and also create a new business model based on retreading of the tires to have the carcasses last 130,000 km instead than 40,000 km," the CEO elaborated.*

"That means that we deliver environment-friendly and less costly products to fleets, and create new jobs, Tronchetti Provera, who based on the agreement will remain CEO of Pirelli until 2021, explained to Xinhua.

"I think ChemChina is the right partner to guarantee the independent future of Pirelli," he pointed out.

*In fact Pirelli used to be a takeover target with "big eyes around that could have had an interest in buying and splitting the company," he noted. "With ChemChina we will have a business model that is more sound," he insisted.*

The agreement was the fruit of a dialogue with ChemChina that first started three years ago.

"We shared our views on the future of our industry. But at the time there were some complexities so we did not go ahead. Then we met again last October. We restarted talking and we shared the same vision, we imagined how to build this venture," the CEO recalled.

The experience was no doubt positive.

"I had the chance to meet an entrepreneur, Ren Jianxin (Chairman of ChemChina) who has a really modern, updated approach to economy. I saw a very open China that wants to be part of the global world ... I saw that all what we agreed was consistent with the outcome of our agreement," he said.

In response to the concern expressed in Italy for the latest in a series of acquisitions by Chinese investors in recent years, Tronchetti Provera called on his beloved home country to seizing the opportunities brought by global flows of capital.

"I think in the last decades our leaders did not see as a priority to have the industrial structure of the country becoming sounder and bigger. In Italy there was the myth that small is beautiful, I can say that big is even better because also provides opportunities to small companies," he noted.

In his view, Italy has to be able to keep and protect its know-how and human resources but at the same time provide large access to foreign capital.

"I can say that in my experience the approach of a Chinese State-owned company has been very fair ... ChemChina has been respectful of our roots and technology and has helped guaranteeing that the technology will remain within Pirelli and the headquarters in Italy," he underlined.

"We have been able to combine the priorities of both groups and are working hard at the same side of the table willing to build a better future both for ChemChina and Pirellib ... so it is a win-win cooperation and this approach I think can be replicated in other cases," he concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

*China deposit insurance paves way for deregulation of interest rates*

Zhou Xiaochuan, the central bank governor, told reporters last month that China could remove the cap on bank deposit rates — the last remaining domestic interest rate subject to administrative regulation — by the end of this year.

Sign up now
Deposit insurance lays the foundation for freeing up rates by ensuring that savers are protected even if competition for deposits leads to excessive risk-taking and bank failure. The People’s Bank of China said deposits up to Rmb500,000 ($80,600) would be insured.

“Deposit insurance is a precondition for interest-rate liberalisation. The implementation of the system means rate liberalisation is speeding up,” said Tao Wang, greater China economist at UBS in Hong Kong.

Economists say lifting the cap on bank deposit rates will lead to higher interest rates as banks compete for funds. That should improve capital allocation as lenders seek out more productive borrowers able to afford higher rates, including small, privately owned businesses that have long struggled to obtain bank loans.

The PBoC was widely expected to launch deposit insurance last year but bankers say behind the scenes wrangling led to delays. Larger banks resisted a structure that would have forced them to pay a disproportionate share of insurance premiums, in effect subsidising smaller lenders that are most likely to fail.

The details of the system largely match those of a draft plan released in late November last year. Analysts said at the time that the Rmb500,000 limit would fully cover about 98 per cent of Chinese depositors, though the large share of deposit funds held by wealthy savers means that would still leave a significant chunk of the banking system’s Rmb126tn in deposits uninsured.

Citing the experience of other countries, the International Monetary Fund has previously said that the rollout of deposit insurance could lead to deposit outflows from smaller banks, as it highlights bank failure as a realistic possibility and explicitly defines some deposits as unprotected.

Almost all Chinese banks are state-owned, and domestic savers have traditionally viewed all bank deposits as carrying an implicit government guarantee.

In reality, even with deposit insurance in place, analysts remain sceptical that China’s government — with its focus on financial and social stability — would allow a bank failure. A series of technical defaults on risky high-yield debt has been permitted in recent years, but in each case the government ended up bailing out retail investors.

The PBoC added that it could adjust the insurance limit if economic conditions change. The central bank will manage the deposit insurance fund, which can invest in government bonds, central bank bills, and other high-rated bonds.

_Additional reporting by Ma Nan in Shanghai_

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/71061e08-d78b-11e4-94b1-00144feab7de.html#axzz3WOvHCIUq

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China's transport investment surges 17% in Jan.-Feb.*
Xinhua, April 4, 2015

China invested 176.3 billion yuan (28.7 billion U.S. dollars) on construction of railways, roads and waterways in the first two months of 2015, up 16.9 percent year on year, latest data revealed.

In break-up, railways investment during the period hit 46.2 billion yuan, up 8.2 percent; roads investment stood at 116.4 billion yuan, up 15.9 percent while waterways investment reached 13 billion yuan, up 85.5 percent year on year, according to data released Friday by the Ministry of Transport.

The ministry said the sharp rise in waterway investment in the first two months was due to a low base in the same period last year.

The data also showed that the nation's railways, roads, and waterways recorded 3.67 billion passenger trips in the Jan.-Feb. period, down 2.9 percent year on year. The ministry did not specify reasons to the decline, but said road trips declined the most, dropping 3.5 percent year on year.

Meanwhile, the volume of freight transport during the period hit 5.96 billion tonnes, up 9.2 percent year on year, the data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## F-22Raptor

Apple has stolen the No. 1 spot in smartphone sales in urban China from local rival Xiaomi, according to market researcher Kantar Worldpanel ComTech.

For the three months that ended in February, Apple's iPhone 6 was the top selling phone in urban China with a market share of 10.2 percent, up from 9.5 percent for the prior three months. The iPhone 6 Plus was the third best-selling phone just behind Xiaomi's Android-based RedMi Note in second place. With the two new iPhones as well as older models selling robustly in China, Apple jumped to the top spot with 27.6 percent market share overall, Kantar said Wednesday.

As the world's largest smartphone market with almost 520 million users, China is prime territory for Apple and other mobile phone vendors. Apple aggressively pursued deals with China's three major mobile carriers, including top carrier China Mobile, to bring the iPhone to the country. China-based smartphone rivals, such as Xiaomi, have typically held the upper hand by offering high-quality phones at low prices. So Apple's rise in China is a clear sign of the appeal of the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus.

"There has been a strong appetite for Apple's products in urban China seen since the launch of the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus, and this has continued into Chinese New Year," Kantar Worldpanel research chief Carolina Milanesi said in a statement. "China Mobile's subscribers accounted for 59 percent of the 27.6 percent volume share recorded by iOS in the latest period."

Apple also made some headway against Android in France, Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK. Over the three months ended in February, Apple's smartphone market share climbed by 2.9 points in those five countries, while Android's share fell by the same amount. Still, Google's Android OS by far remained the dominant platform with a 67.6 percent share compared with Apple's 20.9 percent.

"In Great Britain, as Samsung prepared the channel for the arrival of the new flagships Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge, sales of the Galaxy S5 grew slightly over the previous period and captured 8.7 percent of smartphone sales, keeping this model as the second best selling smartphone after the iPhone 6," according to Kantar Worldpanel ComTech Europe business unit director Dominic Sunnebo.

Consumers who chose the iPhone 6 cited such factors as the phone's reliability and durability and its attractive design. Those who opted for the Galaxy S5 pointed to its reliability and durability as well but also said it was a good deal based on the contract.

In the United States, Apple's smartphone share inched down to 38.8 percent for the three months that ended in February, compared with 39.3 percent during the same period last year. But the iPhone 6 was still the best selling iPhone across the US. Buyers of the 4.7-inch iPhone 6 mentioned screen size as the No. 1 factor, followed closely by 4G LTE support. Among those who went for the 5.5-inch iPhone 6 Plus, 70 percent cited screen size as the top reason.

Apple takes smartphone crown in China - CNET

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

Well, it goes to show that if you adhere to laws of the land, you definitely can profit. Google didn't, and got booted.

Report: Apple agrees to Chinese security audits of its products - CIO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

I have both an iPhone 6（5500yuan) and Xiaomi4(2000yuan).
They are both excellent smartphones, I won't give up any of them.
And China being the biggest market of smartphone, all international brands and domestic brands can make a fortune, and best wishes for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Just last month, my girl went to HongKong and bought a Iphone6 Plus/64G with 6,000+ RMB price ... she ever used a Iphone4 and have a XiaoMi-3 smartphone.

But me ... currently still using HuaWei. Girl only like Apple, why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Just last month, my girl went to HongKong and bought a Iphone6 Plus/64G with 6,000+ RMB price ... she ever used a Iphone4 and have a XiaoMi-3 smartphone.
> 
> But me ... currently still using HuaWei. Girl only like Apple, why ?


Girls like Apple?
I think science & engineering nerds like Xiaomi, girls like huge-screen smartphone.


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> Girls like Apple?
> I think science & engineering nerds like Xiaomi, girls like huge-screen smartphone.


No, they only love the brand and no idea about configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's 2014 exports total $2.343 trillion*

China's Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports





----------

*US 2014 exports total $1.623 trillion*

United States Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports

"In 2014 exports from America amounted to *US$1.623 trillion*, up 27.1% since 2010."
----------

*German 2014 exports total $1.28 trillion*

German exports hit record high in 2014 | Business | DW.DE | 09.02.2015

"Germany exported a record 1.13 trillion euros (*$1.28 trillion*) worth of goods and services last year - 3.7 percent more than in 2013, according to figures released Monday by the country's statistics office, Destatis."
----------

*Japanese 2014 exports total $0.691 trillion*

Top Japan Exports

"...Japan was the world's number 4 exporter in 2014. Japan shipped *US$691.2 billion* worth of goods, down by 10.2% since 2010."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

Same here. A proud user of IPhone 5S, and Sony XPeria. ^_^/")


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Same here. A proud user of IPhone 5S, and Sony XPeria. ^_^/")


Bro! Where have u been?


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> No, they only love the brand and no idea about configuration.


Yep. Real technical guys will buy Xiaomi4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Miss me? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Miss me? Lol


Ili pika and pikachu are friends!


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> Ili pika and pikachu are friends!



hahaha! 

too cute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

Martian2 said:


> *China's 2014 exports total $2.343 trillion*
> 
> China's Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> *US 2014 exports total $1.623 trillion*
> 
> United States Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports
> 
> "In 2014 exports from America amounted to *US$1.623 trillion*, up 27.1% since 2010."
> ----------
> 
> *German 2014 exports total $1.28 trillion*
> 
> German exports hit record high in 2014 | Business | DW.DE | 09.02.2015
> 
> "Germany exported a record 1.13 trillion euros (*$1.28 trillion*) worth of goods and services last year - 3.7 percent more than in 2013, according to figures released Monday by the country's statistics office, Destatis."
> ----------
> 
> *Japanese 2014 exports total $0.691 trillion*
> 
> Top Japan Exports
> 
> "...Japan was the world's number 4 exporter in 2014. Japan shipped *US$691.2 billion* worth of goods, down by 10.2% since 2010."



As usual China posted gigantic numbers. What's even more impressive is the make up of China's exports. 41% of it are electronics and machinery products. Low end, non environment friendly and high labor intensive products such as clothing, plastics and steel etc only contributed about 15% of the total. This is a good indication that China is moving up the technology ladder while maintaining the momentum of export. Very impressive!

Germany is also advancing very fast. Not sure what made them so successful. Perhaps it is because they are the biggest economy in Europe, surrounded by wealthy and yet smaller countries who has money but not enough capacity to make things on their own. Being the leader of EU helps too.

America is America. The country is too vast, too talented to not be a big exporter.

Japan is losing its advantage faster than you can blink. Most of its traditionally strong export products such as electronics and automobiles are facing ever stronger challenges from South Korea and China. An aging country with almost no natural resources on its own land, fighting over deep internal debt issues, it's in for a long, long struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lei King



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raphael

Didn't know where else to post this because HK bullsh!t doesn't warrant its own thread:

Mainland denies entry to Occupy students - Global Times
*Mainland denies entry to Occupy students *

Two students from the Chinese University of Hong Kong (CUHK), who have participated in the Occupy Central movement, were denied entry to the Chinese mainland during Tomb-Sweeping Festival, Hong Kong-based Mingpao reported Sunday. 

Kwan Wai-hung, former vice president of the CUHK's students union, told Mingpao that he tried to enter Guangdong Province for the festival on Saturday but was rejected for "having participated in illegal activities and [his admission] may threaten national security." 

The Occupy Central movement was a months-long protest demanding political reform universal suffrage for the 2017 chief executive election. 

Kwan said that customs officers led him to a room, took away his ID card, checked his bag and took his pictures. After nearly an hour's wait, he was told he was forbidden from passing customs and should be back to Hong Kong.

He said that he only helped organize negotiations for the movement and participated as an ordinary citizen, before he quit his position in the students union last year and was not active in the student federation either. 

Kwan added that he was worried that it might affect his employment prospects in the mainland and that he might not be able to visit the mainland in the next two or three years. 

Another former member of the CUHK's students union, Fung Sai-kit, was also denied entry the same day. 

Fung said that custom officers denied him entry into the mainland based on the regulations on exit and entry frontier inspection and sent him back to Hong Kong. He said that he plans to try to enter again during the summer holidays. 

"For national security reasons, the local government is justified in denying their entry," Zhang Dinghuai, a professor at Shenzhen University, told the Global Times Monday. 

According to a survey conducted by the news portal sina.com.cn, 81.7 percent of 30,894 netizens voted to agree with the customs decision, with some saying that "everybody should pay for their mistakes." 

According to the Hong Kong-based newspaper Oriental Daily News in November 2014, one of the Occupy Central movement's organizers was rejected by customs officers in Shenzhen, Guangdong for having participated in activities that violate national security. 

During Tomb-Sweeping Festival, Hong-Kong based Wen Wei Po reported that the region saw a sharp drop in the number of visitors and in tourism and retail business due to the parallel-goods traders. 

The term "parallel-goods traders" refers to Chinese mainlanders who go to Hong Kong to buy cheaper products, such as infant formula and cosmetics, which they then sell at inflated prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

Probably prominent students who stands out can easily be refused of entry. There were so many faggots taking part of the demonstrations, not possible to find out their identities. Time to apply asylum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

This will teach them a bloody lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chou.wong

Lei King said:


>


 i am sure you are from china ,and me to hahahha


----------



## TaiShang

China's two largest insurance companies had their first bite of U.S. commercial real estate, buying a majority stake in a 500 million U.S. dollar project in the city of Boston.

China Life Insurance Company and Ping An Insurance Company of China will serve as co-investors in Tishman Speyer's prime waterfront site at Pier 4 in Boston's popular Seaport District.

Chinese insurance giants take first bite of U.S. real estate - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Australia approves sale of John Holland to China firm*
CRI, April 9, 2015




A photo of a construction track from John Holland, one of the Australia's largest engineering and construction companies [File photo]


Australian Treasurer Joe Hockey has approved the acquisition of John Holland by a subsidiary of China Communications Construction Company.

The deal is reported to be worth about 880 million U. S. dollars.

John Holland is one of Australia's largest engineering and construction companies.

China Communications Construction Company is the fourth-largest construction company in the world by revenue, with a presence in over 80 countries and regions.

The company is listed as CCCC on the Hong Kong and Shanghai stock exchanges.

The deal was originally set to be finalized by the end of last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

* Maintaining a Commitment to Common Prosperity *
By: Wei LiqunFrom:English Edition of_ Qiushi Journal_ January-March 2015 | Vol.7,No.1,Issue No.22 | 

*I. Common prosperity: the essence of socialism*

Common prosperity means attaining a good standard of living for more than 1.3 billion Chinese people. To be more specific, it means gradually bringing affluence to all members of society through the development of productive forces, so that all people can benefit from the fruits of development. To achieve common prosperity is an essential requirement of socialism, and a goal that the Communist Party of China (CPC) has worked tirelessly to achieve. As Deng Xiaoping once asserted, the greatest superiority of socialism lies in its ability to bring prosperity to all. This is something that demonstrates the essence of socialism.

The CPC has always regarded common prosperity as one of its most important goals. At its Eighteenth National Congress convened in 1956, the CPC identified the pursuit of common prosperity as one of the basic requirements for the continued success of Chinese socialism under new historical conditions, highlighting it as a fundamental principle of socialism with Chinese characteristics. In his address to the domestic and foreign press during the debut of the newly elected Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee in 2012, General Secretary Xi Jinping made the following solemn commitment: “The people yearn for a better life, and our goal is to help them achieve it. Our responsibility is to bring together the CPC and people of all ethnic groups in China and lead them in continuing to free the mind, in committing to reform and opening up, in constantly releasing and developing productive forces, in working hard to resolve difficulties in production and everyday life, and in unswervingly following the path of common prosperity.” This commitment reflects the common aspirations of both the CPC and all the people in China. It is a fundamental requirement that must be met if we are to realize socialist modernization and bring about the Chinese Dream — the great renewal of the Chinese nation.






_Lhamo, a Tibetan woman from Zhaxigang Village, has her own “Chinese Dream” (Photograph taken on April 16, 2013). The growth of local tourism is underpinning the “Chinese Dream” of farmers and herders in Zhaxigang Village. In the eyes of the villagers, the “Chinese Dream” is synonymous with “common prosperity” and “well-protected eco-environment.” Lhamo’s dream of common prosperity is gradually becoming a reality._ PHOTO BY XINHUA REPORTER CHEN TIANHU

The founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949 and the establishment of the socialist system created the basic conditions and institutional guarantee for the realization of common prosperity in the country. Since the Third Plenary Session of the Eleventh CPC Central Committee held at the end of 1978, at which the historic decision to launch reform and opening up was made, the CPC has repeatedly emphasized that China must keep to the path of common prosperity in order to achieve socialist modernization. Over the past 36 years, by continuing to release and develop productive forces through reform and opening up, we have made achievements in socialist modernization that have captivated the world. As a result, both our productive forces and overall national strength have reached new heights. As productive forces keep increasing, we have turned to economic reform and the adjustment of income distribution relations to balance the relationship between those who become rich first and those who have yet to prosper, with a view to achieving common prosperity. As a result of these efforts, the Chinese people have witnessed remarkable improvements in their standard of living, and China has achieved a historic leap from a state of destitution to a state of moderate prosperity in most respects, and is now well on its way to achieving moderate prosperity in all aspects.

In particular, the CPC has placed a major emphasis on poverty alleviation. Through the formulation and implementation of an anti-poverty strategy, China became the first country in the world to achieve the United Nations Millennium Development Goal of halving the population in poverty, thereby making a great contribution to the global cause of poverty reduction. Under the leadership of the CPC, the destinies of over one fifth of the world’s population have been fundamentally changed. This achievement bears testament to the great strides that China has made towards realizing common prosperity since the founding of the People’s Republic of China, and particularly since the launch of the reform and opening up drive. These huge feats of development and social progress have no equal — neither now nor in the past; neither in China nor elsewhere.

*II. A long and bitter struggle ahead in realizing common prosperity*

In just a few decades, China, a country with a population in excess of 1.3 billion, has managed to traverse a process of development that would take several centuries in developed countries. This is something that we have every right to be proud of. However, we also need to be aware that we still have a long and bitter struggle ahead of us if we are to bring affluence and a better standard of living to more than 1.3 billion Chinese people. The nature of this struggle is determined by China’s basic national conditions at its current stage of development.

An analysis of the realities in China at present reveals that China’s society and economy are still underdeveloped on the whole. This is primarily manifested in three areas.

*First, on the whole, productive forces are still underdeveloped.*

China’s two most striking national conditions are its large population and underdeveloped economy. Although China has made remarkable achievements in economic development over the last 36 years of reform and opening up, establishing itself as one of the world’s major economies, the fact remains that it is not yet a leading world economy, having yet to bid farewell to underdevelopment. Even as the second largest economy in the world, China’s population of 1.3 billion means that it still places itself towards the lower end of world rankings in terms of GDP per capita and production indexes for major products. According to figures from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), China’s GDP per capita was US$ 6,094 in 2012, ranking 84th in the world. China’s economy is by no means small. But in addition to a low GDP per capita, it also has a low quality of economic growth and an irrational economic structure, which means that it relies primarily on industry to achieve growth while the contribution of science and technology to growth is low. It is also overly dependent on the input of material resources, land, and labor to achieve growth, which is evidenced by the fact that energy consumption per unit GDP in China is 2.78 times that of the world average. China’s capacity for technological innovation is also insufficient. With a lack of core technologies and brand-name products, commodities produced in China tend to be low in added value. According to statistics, 90% of China’s exports are produced by Original Equipment Manufacturers. This means that 20% of the income from selling each cellphone, 30% from selling each computer, and 20% to 40% from selling each digitally controlled machine tool goes to patent holders abroad.

*Second, development is still imbalanced between urban and rural areas and between different regions.*

At present, though 53.7% of China’s permanent population live in urban areas, only 36% being registered as permanent urban residents under the household registration system. This rate of urbanization is considerably lower than the average rate of 80% for developed countries, and lower than the average rate of 60% for developing countries with a similar level of per capita income. The process of urbanization in China has also been uneven, with central and western regions lagging behind the eastern region. Now, the rate of urbanization (the percentage of the population permanently residing in urban areas) in the country’s eastern region is 62.2%, compared to just 48.5% and 44.8% in the central and western regions. In 2012, the per capita net income of people in rural areas was only 7,917 RMB, less than one third of the per capita disposable income of urban residents. Rural infrastructure and public services are also weak, with many rural areas still plagued by underdeveloped transportation, shortage of drinking water and electricity. In 2012, the per capita GDPs of the three municipalities of Tianjin, Beijing, and Shanghai were US$ 15,069, US$ 13,967, and US$ 13,565, close to or even higher than that of some mid-level income countries. In contrast, the per capita GDPs of the three provinces of Yunnan, Gansu, and Guizhou, which rank among the least developed provinces in China, were just US$ 3,542, US$ 3,506, and US$ 3,120 in 2012. Moreover, in some places, the per capita GDP is as low as US$ 1,000. The developmental gap between urban and rural areas, and between different regions, having long been in existence, is attributable to a wide range of factors. Thus, to narrow down the gap will inevitably call for arduous and long-term efforts.

*Third, large numbers of people are still living in poverty or on low incomes.*

Right now, more than 74 million Chinese people in urban and rural areas are relying on government-provided subsistence allowances to meet their most basic daily needs. Each year more than 10 million people enter the labor force in China’s cities and towns, and there are still hundreds of millions of people in rural areas who have yet to move out of agriculture and settle down in cities. Of the rural migrant workers who have already relocated to cities, more than 200 million have yet to receive the same level of public services that permanent urban residents enjoy. In addition, there are more than 85 million disabled people in China. According to World Bank (WB) poverty standards, there are still more than 200 million people living below the poverty line in China, which nearly equals the combined populations of France, Germany, and Great Britain. Most poverty-stricken areas in China are characterized by harsh natural environments and poor production and living conditions. For this reason, enormous efforts are required to lift people in these regions out of poverty. Even in relatively developed cities, such as Beijing, Tianjin, and Shanghai, there are still people living in difficulty. During the 40 days before, during and after the Spring Festival last year, a total of 3.6 billion journeys were made in China by air, rail, and road, the equivalent of 90 million people traveling every day. This serves as an indication that the quality of living for a significant proportion of the population is still low.

*III. Gradual advance towards the goal of common prosperity*

Our struggle for common prosperity will be a long and arduous one. Proceeding on the basis of reality, we must adopt a long-term view, deepen the reform, formulate overall plans, and carry out policies in an integrated fashion. Four principles need to be adhered to in our efforts to realize common prosperity.

*First, we must continue to make releasing and developing productive forces our primary task.*

Without the foundation provided by advanced productive forces, we will be unable to make the “pie” of social wealth bigger, and the goal of common prosperity will be nothing but a fantasy. Therefore, in line with the reality that China is still in the primary stage of socialism, we must make major efforts to release and develop productive forces during the process of reform and opening up, and lay down a strong material foundation for the realization of common prosperity.

*Second, we must continue to improve the basic socialist economic system and distribution system.*

We must uphold and improve our basic socialist economic system, in which public ownership is the mainstay and ownership in other forms develop side by side, so as to fundamentally prevent polarization and ensure that all people can enjoy the fruits of development. We must also uphold and improve our income distribution system, in which distribution according to work is the main form and multiple forms of distribution coexist, and deepen income distribution reform so as to adjust distribution patterns of national income. In other words, not only must we make the “pie” bigger, but we need to divide it more fairly. On the one hand, we should lay emphasis on efficiency, using differences in income to fully motivate the participants of economic activities and promote sustained economic growth; on the other hand, we need to emphasize fairness, making sure that everyone can benefit from the fruits of China’s development.

*Third, we must commit to the important policy of narrowing the development gap between urban and rural areas and between different regions.*

In order to narrow down the urban-rural and regional development gaps, it is essential that we step up our efforts to coordinate development in urban and rural areas. In addition to raising the level of urbanization in an active yet steady fashion, we need to continue to nurture agriculture with help from industry, support the countryside through urban initiatives, and do more to increase spending, relieve burdens, and loosen restrictions in rural areas. We need to accelerate the development of a new socialist countryside, vigorously promote agricultural modernization, speed up the development of a rural public service system, and advance the integration of urban and rural development, so that all farmers can participate in the process of modernization and share the fruits of modernization equally. In addition, with a view to promoting balanced regional development, we need to carry out our overall strategy of regional development in a more effective way. Particularly, we need to prioritize the large-scale development of the western region, comprehensively revitalize the old industrial bases of the northeast, vigorously promote the rise of the central region, and support the eastern region in taking the lead in development. We also need to actively promote poverty alleviation through development by stepping up institutional innovation, raising expenditure, and providing greater support for targeted recipients and poverty-stricken areas.

*Fourth, we must continue to foster the spirit of hard-work and dedication.*

Hard-work, diligence, and frugality are fine traditions and virtues of the Chinese nation. These traits are formed due to our relative shortage of natural resources per capita, which constitutes one of China’s basic national conditions. Promoting modernization in such a country as China, we need to balance the relationships between accumulation and consumption and between building the country and ensuring livelihood, and tackle problems and difficulties ahead. More importantly, we must do everything we can to use financial resources, material resources, and other kinds of resources in an economical way wherever possible.

_Wei Liqun is President of the China Society of Administrative Reform._

_(Originally appeared in Qiushi Journal, Chinese edition, No.15, 2014)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Xiaomi sets Guinness World Record for selling 2.11 million phones online in a day*
Submitted bySrivatsan
onApril 9, 2015 – 2:26 pm








Xiaomi hasenteredinto the Guinness Book of World Records for selling 2.11 million phones online in 24 hours during its Mi Fan Fest in China yesterday. The company achieved this feat in just 12 hours. It earned revenue of 2.08 billion yuan (US$335 million approx.) in just 12 hours. It made 170 million yuan from accessories alone. It sold 720,000 units of smart appliances, 247,000 set of Mi Power Strip, 208,000 units of Mi Band, 79,000 units of Mi Wi-Fi and 38,600 sets of Mi TVs. It also sold 403,000 Power banks, 336,000 Mi Piston earphones and 3.12 million units of Mi air purifiers.








3.05 million orders were placed in total and 0.5 million orders were delivered with 12 hours though 12 major distribution centers in China. Xiaomi said that 1460 employees were working during the sale. 1800 service centers answered more than one million questions on that day. The company alreadysaidthat it aims to sell 100 million smartphones in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azizam

@Shotgunner51 Do you think technological advancements in the foreseeable future will replace cheap labour and the countries where cheap labour is used to attract foreign MCUs will lose demand? If yes, in such a scenario what would be the best mechanisms to expand economies of such countries?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Azizam said:


> @Shotgunner51 Do you think technological advancements in the foreseeable future will replace cheap labour and the countries where cheap labour is used to attract foreign MCUs will lose demand? If yes, in such a scenario what would be the best mechanisms to expand economies of such countries?




No it won't. This is the point. In the foreseeable future, technological advancement wouldn't replace humans.

To advance the the GDP per capita of a country, you just need to engage in jobs higher up in the value chain.


----------



## Azizam

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No it won't. This is the point. In the foreseeable future, technological advancement wouldn't replace humans.
> 
> To advance the the GDP per capita of a country, you just need to engage in jobs higher up in the value chain.


It can and it's already replacing jobs in many different ways. 

So what mechanisms can be used to generate capital if cheap labour is no longer an option to attract investors? They won't be able to compete in high-tech industry without a large R & D budget. It will be a nightmare for developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Azizam said:


> It can and it's already replacing jobs in many different ways.
> 
> So what mechanisms can be used to generate capital if cheap labour is no longer an option to attract investors? They won't be able to compete in high-tech industry without a large R & D budget. It will be a nightmare for developing countries.



The jobs that require cheap labour aren't dramatically being replaced by technology, nor is their much work going on.

To spend on technology, and move up the value chain. Increase R&D per capita.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Azizam said:


> @Shotgunner51 Do you think technological advancements in the foreseeable future will replace cheap labour and the countries where cheap labour is used to attract foreign MCUs will lose demand? If yes, in such a scenario what would be the best mechanisms to expand economies of such countries?



I don't think it's a "yes/no" question, it's more like a "how" question.

Yes technological advancement will change how humankind work and live, it has been going on for the past few millennia, it will go on. A simple example is how logistics is mechanized instead of using manual labor.

No, it wouldn't affect the division of labor of mankind, within sovereign borders or across, some labor will be more expensive, some will be cheaper. Technological advancement itself is a business, people engaged in it will receive higher reward than those wasn't, the higher goes up the value chain, so does the reward. Example, people make robots, not the other way round, people will continue to make some money in industry 1.0, though less than say those in 2.0, and even better money in 3.0, while some are now looking at next level 4.0.​
Therefore just cope with technological advancement with the correct positioning. In the case that a sovereign country doesn't have a high value labor force, say the ones in industry 1.0/2.0 stage, the short-term action plans are:

1) Actively engage in integration with other economies, involves itself in the supply chain and international division of labor. Better infrastructures, more infrastructures, bilateral/multilateral trade pacts, and cultivate a trade friendly environment.

2) Keep the currency competitive. Here is a negative example, Greece, it's currency policy is not reflecting its weak competitiveness. Face doesn't matter, money does.

3) Relax investment restriction, allows free flow of capital, domestic or foreign. Here is another negative example, the Philippines, the 60/40 policy is discouraging investment i.e. capital. More pragmatism, less nationalism.​
In the long run, there is no secrete recipe, only infrastructure, both the "hard" ones as well as the "soft" ones. Education, healthcare, and all sorts of civil protections. This recipe is simple to say, but never easy to execute especially in noisy political environment. A country, or any country, should stay focused, disregard the noises, and do what should be done for long term national interests. A man should put his family's interests above his own, a CEO should put his company's above his own, a politician should put his country's above his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China Starts Anti-Dumping Probe into Paper from EU, US and Japan
*
2015-04-10 17:52:33 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei

The Ministry of Commerce said on Friday that it had launched an investigation into claims that the European Union, United States and Japan were selling a paper product at unfairly low prices.

The ministry said the investigation will decide whether dumping of unbleached sack paper, used for food packaging, has occurred.

The investigation will last one year, with the potential for a six-month extension, it said in a statement on its website.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Raphael said:


> Didn't know where else to post this because HK bullsh!t doesn't warrant its own thread:
> 
> Mainland denies entry to Occupy students - Global Times
> *Mainland denies entry to Occupy students *
> 
> Two students from the Chinese University of Hong Kong (CUHK), who have participated in the Occupy Central movement, were denied entry to the Chinese mainland during Tomb-Sweeping Festival, Hong Kong-based Mingpao reported Sunday.
> 
> Kwan Wai-hung, former vice president of the CUHK's students union, told Mingpao that he tried to enter Guangdong Province for the festival on Saturday but was rejected for "having participated in illegal activities and [his admission] may threaten national security."
> 
> The Occupy Central movement was a months-long protest demanding political reform universal suffrage for the 2017 chief executive election.
> 
> Kwan said that customs officers led him to a room, took away his ID card, checked his bag and took his pictures. After nearly an hour's wait, he was told he was forbidden from passing customs and should be back to Hong Kong.
> 
> He said that he only helped organize negotiations for the movement and participated as an ordinary citizen, before he quit his position in the students union last year and was not active in the student federation either.
> 
> Kwan added that he was worried that it might affect his employment prospects in the mainland and that he might not be able to visit the mainland in the next two or three years.
> 
> Another former member of the CUHK's students union, Fung Sai-kit, was also denied entry the same day.
> 
> Fung said that custom officers denied him entry into the mainland based on the regulations on exit and entry frontier inspection and sent him back to Hong Kong. He said that he plans to try to enter again during the summer holidays.
> 
> "For national security reasons, the local government is justified in denying their entry," Zhang Dinghuai, a professor at Shenzhen University, told the Global Times Monday.
> 
> According to a survey conducted by the news portal sina.com.cn, 81.7 percent of 30,894 netizens voted to agree with the customs decision, with some saying that "everybody should pay for their mistakes."
> 
> According to the Hong Kong-based newspaper Oriental Daily News in November 2014, one of the Occupy Central movement's organizers was rejected by customs officers in Shenzhen, Guangdong for having participated in activities that violate national security.
> 
> During Tomb-Sweeping Festival, Hong-Kong based Wen Wei Po reported that the region saw a sharp drop in the number of visitors and in tourism and retail business due to the parallel-goods traders.
> 
> The term "parallel-goods traders" refers to Chinese mainlanders who go to Hong Kong to buy cheaper products, such as infant formula and cosmetics, which they then sell at inflated prices.



Serve them right! There are consequences to every action.



Shotgunner51 said:


> A man should put his family's interests above his own, a CEO should put his company's above his own, a politician should put his country's above his own



Where do you find such politicians? They don't exist.



TaiShang said:


> *China Starts Anti-Dumping Probe into Paper from EU, US and Japan
> *
> 2015-04-10 17:52:33 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei
> 
> The Ministry of Commerce said on Friday that it had launched an investigation into claims that the European Union, United States and Japan were selling a paper product at unfairly low prices.
> 
> The ministry said the investigation will decide whether dumping of unbleached sack paper, used for food packaging, has occurred.
> 
> The investigation will last one year, with the potential for a six-month extension, it said in a statement on its website.



These looks like a change of roles, normally it's the other way.
What a refreshing change!
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> Where do you find such politicians? They don't exist.



Don't blame the players blame the game.
I did say well right it isn't easy my friend, that's the tricky part, worth some thought!


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese university develops foldable Li-ion battery*
*Xinhua Finance 2015-04-09 10:15 NANCHANG*






Jiangxi University of Science and Technology has created a new foldable Li-ion battery, which is paper-thin and flexible and has better performance than ordinary Li-ion battery products.

Hu Jingwei, an expert with the university's power battery and material lab, said the new battery was developed to meet the requirement of developing wearable devices on battery flexibility. The university has applied for two patents for invention basing on the new battery.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to open restaurants in three countries*
Minggu, 12 April 2015 16:02 WIB | 678 Views




Rizky Handayani. (Repro: Facebook)
Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is set to open restaurants in South Korea, Japan and Australia as part of efforts to introduce its traditional cuisine to the international community, a tourism official said.

"In Seoul, South Korea, the Bandung city government plans to set up a Sundanese traditional restaurant," Director of Meeting Incentive Convention Exhibition and Special Interest Promotion of the Tourism Ministry Rizki Handayani said here on last Saturday.

The Indonesian restaurants in Australia and Japan will offer a wide range of traditional dishes from various regions in Indonesia, she added.

Handayani stated that the Indonesian restaurants in Australia will be set up in Melbourne and Sydney.

"We, the government, highly support the plan to open Indonesian restaurants abroad, now that the culinary field contributes the most to the gross domestic product from the creative economy sector," she explained.

Handayani admitted that the number of Indonesian restaurants abroad was relatively small as compared to those of other countries, including Thailand. "As a matter of fact, Indonesia has a variety of culinary icons that are not inferior to those of other countries," she remarked.

In this regard, she noted that the Tourism Ministry has distributed a book on 30 Indonesian traditional culinary icons to all Indonesian representatives abroad.

"Each Indonesian representative abroad must present Indonesian dishes at every routine event, particularly at state events. By doing so, the international community will be increasingly acquainted with Indonesia and its cuisine," she pointed out.

In China, Indonesian restaurants are found in Beijing, Guang Zhou, Shanghai and Hong Kong. A number of Indonesian culinary icons such as rendang, fried rice, and baked fish are also served at several Thai, Malaysian and Singaporean restaurants in Beijing.

_ (Reported by Rini Utami/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

_Indonesia to open restaurants in three countries - ANTARA News

this is Soto along with Ice tea and satay_

_





soto bandung with her distinct Daikon or Lobak






Nasi Goreng or Fried Rice





_

_@Indos @NarThoD @Jakartans@PkDef _

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nike

the famous Rijsttafel, usually served in between 7 to 40 main dishes from various Indonesian local ethnic cuisine food, the most popular is Nasi goreng, Rendang, sambal balado, ikan pepes (fish baked with Banana leaf as cover), Sayur lodeh and so on

satay Ponorogo with peanut sauces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok mourya

Open some Indonesian restaurants in India too.We just cooked up by Chinese and Italian food need some refreshment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ashok mourya said:


> Open some Indonesian restaurants in India too.We just cooked up by Chinese and Italian food need some refreshment.



i was heard the plan to open Indonesian themed restaurant in Mumbai several years ago

Hidangan (food style) of Nasi Padang style restaurant in Indonesia, Minangkabau cuisine is notorious for their intensive use of coconut milk and have Arabic and Indian influence in their favors....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia to open restaurants in three countries*
> Minggu, 12 April 2015 16:02 WIB | 678 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizky Handayani. (Repro: Facebook)
> Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is set to open restaurants in South Korea, Japan and Australia as part of efforts to introduce its traditional cuisine to the international community, a tourism official said.
> 
> "In Seoul, South Korea, the Bandung city government plans to set up a Sundanese traditional restaurant," Director of Meeting Incentive Convention Exhibition and Special Interest Promotion of the Tourism Ministry Rizki Handayani said here on last Saturday.
> 
> The Indonesian restaurants in Australia and Japan will offer a wide range of traditional dishes from various regions in Indonesia, she added.
> 
> Handayani stated that the Indonesian restaurants in Australia will be set up in Melbourne and Sydney.
> 
> "We, the government, highly support the plan to open Indonesian restaurants abroad, now that the culinary field contributes the most to the gross domestic product from the creative economy sector," she explained.
> 
> Handayani admitted that the number of Indonesian restaurants abroad was relatively small as compared to those of other countries, including Thailand. "As a matter of fact, Indonesia has a variety of culinary icons that are not inferior to those of other countries," she remarked.
> 
> In this regard, she noted that the Tourism Ministry has distributed a book on 30 Indonesian traditional culinary icons to all Indonesian representatives abroad.
> 
> "Each Indonesian representative abroad must present Indonesian dishes at every routine event, particularly at state events. By doing so, the international community will be increasingly acquainted with Indonesia and its cuisine," she pointed out.
> 
> In China, Indonesian restaurants are found in Beijing, Guang Zhou, Shanghai and Hong Kong. A number of Indonesian culinary icons such as rendang, fried rice, and baked fish are also served at several Thai, Malaysian and Singaporean restaurants in Beijing.
> 
> _ (Reported by Rini Utami/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/A014)_
> 
> _Indonesia to open restaurants in three countries - ANTARA News
> 
> this is Soto along with Ice tea and satay_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soto bandung with her distinct Daikon or Lobak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasi Goreng or Fried Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _@Indos @NarThoD @Jakartans@PkDef _




Open more in Shanghai please!
My favorites(wrong spelling maybe, please correct):
Soup Bun Tok, Gado gado, Satay Ayam, Tofu Goreng Tolok, Sambal Kakong and ikan (fish) something I forget the exact name ...

@Yizhi @AndrewJin @Edison Chen @Nihonjin1051
What are your favorites?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

sup Buntok, tahu goreng colok? , sambal kangkung for fish i had no idea maybe like this one? this is a Sundanese style baked fish 








my self, i like fried rice, Chicken satay and gado-gado and i am quite fond with Indonesian Chinese cuisine like Kwe tiau, Bak mie chicken and Bakso 

Bak Mie Ayam

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok mourya

madokafc said:


> i was heard the plan to open Indonesian themed restaurant in Mumbai several years ago
> 
> Hidangan (food style) of Nasi Padang style restaurant in Indonesia, Minangkabau cuisine is notorious for their intensive use of coconut milk and have Arabic and Indian influence in their favors....


Lot of influence by odia food.
Historical Ties India And Indonesia::Indian Influence Abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrfly911

Have not yet had a chance to try any Indonesian cuisine. 
P/S: Really like Nabati wafer and Kopiko candy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ashok mourya said:


> Lot of influence by odia food.
> Historical Ties India And Indonesia::Indian Influence Abroad



Surely North and West Sumatra region is heavily influenced by Indian and Arab style cuisine and they tend to use more spicy recipes for their foods, meanwhile Java is more indigenous although the coastal area in Central Java seemed heavily influenced by Chinese style cuisine. Meanwhile the more eastern provinces has more indigenous recipes

here is roti canay with Padang Curry from Bukit Tinggi West Sumatra provinces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Indos @madokafc @nufix - I haven't had the chance to eat Indonesian cuisine !  

I want a restaurant to open in Pakistan too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

madokafc said:


> sup Buntok, tahu goreng colok? , sambal kangkung for fish i had no idea maybe like this one? this is a Sundanese style baked fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my self, i like fried rice, Chicken satay and gado-gado and i am quite fond with Indonesian Chinese cuisine like Kwe tiau, Bak mie chicken and Bakso
> 
> Bak Mie Ayam



Dalimagasi bro! My spelling was awful! 

This is my favorite Indonesian Restaurant in Shanghai, right in downtown, inside a park!





- All chef are from Indonesia
- The Decor. Has three floors of seating areas, along with an outdoors patio space. Each floor is decorated with authentic Indonesian artworks and artefacts.
- No. 1649 Nanjing West Road, Jing An District, Shanghai (inside Jing'an Park)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Armstrong said:


> @Indos @madokafc @nufix - I haven't had the chance to eat Indonesian cuisine !
> 
> I want a restaurant to open in Pakistan too ?



Hope our government or entrepeneur can opened one in Karachi or Islamabad too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Shotgunner51 said:


> Open more in Shanghai please!
> My favorites(wrong spelling maybe, please correct):
> Soup Bun Tok, Gado gado, Satay Ayam, Tofu Goreng Tolok, Sambal Kakong and ikan (fish) something I forget the exact name ...
> 
> @Yizhi @AndrewJin @Edison Chen @Nihonjin1051
> What are your favorites?



Can't wait to see you guys share some delicious Chinese food or other cuisines to us! I like them all! Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mrfly911 said:


> Have not yet had a chance to try any Indonesian cuisine.
> P/S: Really like Nabati wafer and Kopiko candy.



wafer biscuits from Mayora and Kopiko candy is a great snacks for children



Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks my spelling was awful!  This is my favorite Indonesian Restaurant in Shanghai, right in downtown, inside a park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - All chef are from Indonesia
> - The Decor. Has three floors of seating areas, along with an outdoors patio space. Each floor is decorated with authentic Indonesian artworks and artefacts.
> - No. 1649 Nanjing West Road, Jing An District, Shanghai (inside Jing'an Park)
> 
> View attachment 214397
> View attachment 214398
> View attachment 214399




those quite a restaurant you had visited there, myself is only once to visit Laguna resto 

Balinese cuisine is one of the most difficult to be served regarding their complex mixture of spicy and seasoning sauce,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

madokafc said:


> wafer biscuits from Mayora and Kopiko candy is a great snacks for children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those quite a restaurant you had visited there, myself is only once to visit Laguna resto
> 
> Balinese cuisine is one of the most difficult to be served regarding their complex mixture of spicy and seasoning sauce,



Yeah I enjoyed the food when I was in Bali too, that's why I love to visit that restaurant in Shanghai for the taste. A bit different from what I tried in Jakarta, anyway all good!

Dalimagasi bro for sharing all these pics, I'm hungry now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

_*guys, food p*** at this ungodly hour? it's inhumane!!!*
_
.



Shotgunner51 said:


> Open more in Shanghai please!
> My favorites(wrong spelling maybe, please correct):
> Soup Bun Tok, Gado gado, Satay Ayam, Tofu Goreng Tolok, Sambal Kakong and ikan (fish) something I forget the exact name ...
> 
> @Yizhi @AndrewJin @Edison Chen @Nihonjin1051
> What are your favorites?


not that familiar with Indonesian food.... well i've tried 巴东牛肉 Beef Rendang (?) once love the texture and spiciness. it's really good especially when served with rice. yummy.






there are quite a few famous Indonesian restaurants in Guangzhou actually, it's just i'm more into Chinese food in general...

Sichuan is my soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Yizhi said:


> _*guys, food p*** at this ungodly hour? it's inhumane!!!*
> _
> .
> 
> 
> not that familiar with Indonesian food.... well i've tried 巴东牛肉 Beef Rendang (?) once love the texture and spiciness. it's really good especially when served with rice. yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are quite a few famous Indonesian restaurants in Guangzhou actually, it's just i'm more into Chinese food in general...
> 
> Sichuan is my soul.



Inhumane ... LOL ... I can use a nasi lemak now!

My top cuisines: Sichuan (四川), Japanese, Thai, Indonesian/Malaysian, Cantonese, Korean, French, Burgers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian style chicken congee or bubur ayam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

madokafc said:


> Indonesian style chicken congee or bubur ayam



OMG sooooo tempting ... I agree with @Yizhi you are a devil to share pics like this ...


----------



## Nike

Carp fish pepes, _*Pepes*_ is an Indonesian cooking method using banana leaf as food wrappings. The banana-leaf package containing food is secured with _lidi seumat_ (a small nail made from central rib of coconut-leaf and sew upon banana-leaf), cooked on steam, in boiled water or grilled on charcoal. This cooking technique allowed the rich spices mixture to be compressed against the main ingredients inside the individual banana leaf package while being cooked, and also add distinct aroma of cooked or burned banana leaf. Although being cooked simultaneously with food, the banana leaf is a non-edible material and its function was as the cookable organic wrapper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> sup Buntok, tahu goreng colok? , sambal kangkung for fish i had no idea maybe like this one? this is a Sundanese style baked fish



I think @Shotgunner51 means Soup Buntut 

This is Sop Buntut






Sambal kangkung for fish I think is sambal kangkung that is usually presented in a fish restaurant or like in "kerang rebus" restaurant 








Armstrong said:


> @Indos @madokafc @nufix - I haven't had the chance to eat Indonesian cuisine !
> 
> I want a restaurant to open in Pakistan too ?



Well my cousin has made rendang balado package, Minang Kabau cuisine, like this one :






According to CNN travel, it is number 1 food in the world ( based on survey)

You can import one container of this and we can get some profit out of it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

_*Ayam goreng*_ is a generic term to refer to various kinds of Indonesian and Malaysian dish of Chicken deep fried in Coconut Oil. _Ayam goreng_ literally means "fried chicken" in Indonesian and Malay. Unlike Southern United States style Fried Chicken, this Southeast Asian version is absent of batter coated flour and richer in spices.





_Ayam goreng Kalasan_, served with _kremes_ crispy granule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Indos said:


> I think @Shotgunner51 means Soup Buntut
> 
> This is Sop Buntut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambal kangkung for fish I think is sambal kangkung that is usually presented in a fish restaurant or like in "kerang rebus" restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my cousin has made rendang balado package, Minang Kabau cuisine, like this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to CNN travel, it is number 1 food in the world ( based on survey)
> 
> You can import one container of this and we can get some profit out of it



I am not sure how to pronounce "Sop Buntut" but it is ox tail soup



madokafc said:


> Carp fish pepes, _*Pepes*_ is an Indonesian cooking method using banana leaf as food wrappings. The banana-leaf package containing food is secured with _lidi seumat_ (a small nail made from central rib of coconut-leaf and sew upon banana-leaf), cooked on steam, in boiled water or grilled on charcoal. This cooking technique allowed the rich spices mixture to be compressed against the main ingredients inside the individual banana leaf package while being cooked, and also add distinct aroma of cooked or burned banana leaf. Although being cooked simultaneously with food, the banana leaf is a non-edible material and its function was as the cookable organic wrapper.



I know this! Very spicy!


----------



## Indos

Shotgunner51 said:


> I am not sure how to pronounce "Sop Buntut" but it is ox tail soup



Correct buddy,

Buntut = Tail ( English)
Sapi = ox

When my father passed away, My mother didnt have income while all her kids were still at university, including me, so my mother made a restaurant at that time, and this cuisine is one of the favorite one during that difficult time


----------



## Shotgunner51

Indos said:


> Correct buddy,
> 
> Buntut = Tail ( English)
> Sapi = ox
> 
> When my father passed away, My mother didnt have income while all her kids were still at university, including me, so my mother made a restaurant at that time, and this cuisine is one of the favorite one during that difficult time



Dalimagasi, that's my favorite soup!

Wish you have a good business at the restaurant. And you mother is a respectable and courageous woman, hats off to her and all mothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Shotgunner51 said:


> Dalimagasi, that's my favorite soup!
> 
> And you mother is a respectable and courageous woman, hats off to her and all mothers!



Thanks bro, her father was also a successful businessman before, so the courage maybe come from there beside her faith to the God........ 

And since you like sop buntut, you might like "soto Betawi," using ox as well, if you come to Jakarta once again, dont forget to buy this, in my opinion it is more delicious than sop buntut, especially if you can find a good restaurant. 






Soto Betawi ( Local/ Native Jakarta people (Betawi) cuisine )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Indos said:


> Thanks bro, her father was also a successful businessman before, so the courage maybe come from there beside her faith to the God........
> 
> And since you like sop buntut, you might like "soto Betawi," using ox as well, if you come to Jakarta once again, dont forget to buy this, in my opinion it is more delicious than sop buntut, especially if you can find a good restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soto Betawi ( Local/ Native Jakarta people (Betawi) cuisine )



I believe love for the kids was her main source power as well!

Back to topic, I tried Soto Ayam last time. Cool, must try this on my next visit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

I eat Indonesian food at least 3-4 times a week!!! I'm not kidding. 

Unfortunately, it is only this:







But I still love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

ashok mourya said:


> Open some Indonesian restaurants in India too.We just cooked up by Chinese and Italian food need some refreshment.




padang( sumatra island) is very similar to indian style......many curry is indian style .....only difference is we use curry leaf ......indonesian curry they use lemongrass and coconut milk.....

javanese like more sweet ...like gujarati....sweet soya sauce is quite popular and widely use in java island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Shotgunner51 said:


> I believe love for the kids was her main source power as well!
> 
> Back to topic, I tried Soto Ayam last time. Cool, must try this on my next visit!



Yup, thanks bro..........

Soto Ayam is also good, but we should eat that with rice......

Some Indonesian food has Chinese influence like this one, and it is so easy to be found every where

Mie Pangsit, using chopstick as well to eat this






There are many version of Mie Pangsit







Yorozuya said:


> I eat Indonesian food at least 3-4 times a week!!! I'm not kidding.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is only this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still love it.



 

We just eat that if there are nothing left in the kitchen .......... 

this is a spicy version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## William Hung

Indos said:


> We just eat that if there are nothing left in the kitchen ..........



Yea same here bro, I eat it because there is nothing in my kitchen for most of the week.



> this is a spicy version



I've never tried this one. Looks dangerous, like it was made in some factory in Chernobyl.

I just usually add chilli sauce on the normal version.

Btw, Instant mi goreng is very popular with Asian students in Aus and NZ. Especially the poor ones lol.

Students' Representative Council, Sydney University » We cannot live on Mi Goreng alone. (This report is not by the Welfare Officer Eleanor Morley)



> You’ve probably already had this one yelled at you by a campaigner in a garish and ill-fighting t-shirt, but here goes.
> 
> Nobody should ever have to live off Mi Goreng to afford textbooks. If you’d like to get involved in the fight against student poverty, shoot your Welfare Officers an email...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Yorozuya said:


> Yea same here bro, I eat it because there is nothing in my kitchen for most of the week.
> I've never tried this one. Looks dangerous, like it was made in some factory in Chernobyl.
> 
> I just usually add chilli sauce on the normal version.



You need to import my cousin rendang package there to replace Indomie, so you can eat delicious food easily and cheaper, just need to cook rice which is not really that difficult........It seems that it can be successful in Australia, Australia is also not too far from Indonesia. 

Usually I always eat Indomie with two or three real chili in my hand, even I grow them at my home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@madokafc @Shotgunner51 ,


Couple of years ago I dated an Indonesian Chinese girl one thing that she used to cook for me was something I never had before called Sayur Asem, and it became an addiction for me lol. It's a soup dish that has tamarind spice and variety of veggies she put like bakchoy, eggplant , peas, string beans, Karo beans, ginger, lemon grass and she also put diced chicken breast. 

Shoot man!!!! I can eat bowls of that stuff it's that good. Also bami gorang and that one sweet and spicy beef dish they have I think it's called Impal Gipuk! 

Man I'm so so so hungry!!!!



madokafc said:


> sup Buntok, tahu goreng colok? , sambal kangkung for fish i had no idea maybe like this one? this is a Sundanese style baked fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my self, i like fried rice, Chicken satay and gado-gado and i am quite fond with Indonesian Chinese cuisine like Kwe tiau, Bak mie chicken and Bakso
> 
> Bak Mie Ayam




Wow!!




Indos said:


> You need to import my cousin rendang package there to replace Indomie, so you can eat delicious food easily and cheaper, just need to cook rice which is not really that difficult........It seems that it can be successful in Australia, Australia is also not too far from Indonesia.
> 
> Usually I always eat Indomie with two or three real chili in my hand, even I grow them at my home



You can eat hot chili like that bro? Omg!



madokafc said:


> Indonesian style chicken congee or bubur ayam



Ah!! Delicious ! In the Philippines they have their own version of this and they call it "Arozcaldo".

It tastes phenomenal.



Yizhi said:


> _*guys, food p*** at this ungodly hour? it's inhumane!!!*
> _
> .
> 
> 
> not that familiar with Indonesian food.... well i've tried 巴东牛肉 Beef Rendang (?) once love the texture and spiciness. it's really good especially when served with rice. yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are quite a few famous Indonesian restaurants in Guangzhou actually, it's just i'm more into Chinese food in general...
> 
> Sichuan is my soul.





Buahaha!! 


Indos said:


> Thanks bro, her father was also a successful businessman before, so the courage maybe come from there beside her faith to the God........
> 
> And since you like sop buntut, you might like "soto Betawi," using ox as well, if you come to Jakarta once again, dont forget to buy this, in my opinion it is more delicious than sop buntut, especially if you can find a good restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soto Betawi ( Local/ Native Jakarta people (Betawi) cuisine )



Is there coconut milk in that broth bro? Coconut milk with curry? Kinda looks similar to a dish I had in the Philippines only they also put jackfruit , they call it "Sabao Nga Lanka".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Arozcaldo



Actually the "local" version is Lugaw. Arozcaldo is the hispanized derivative of the congee here in the Philippines


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> Actually the "local" version is Lugaw. Arozcaldo is the hispanized derivative of the congee here in the Philippines



Ah yes! I always found the Arozcaldo better tasting tho, lol. The ginger they have inside opens the nasal passages quite well. Very good if one had an active evening. Lol.


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ah yes! I always found the Arozcaldo better tasting tho, lol. The ginger they have inside opens the nasal passages quite well. Very good if one had an active evening. Lol.



I see. 

Well I am not much a fan of _lugaw _and arroz caldo. 

But I miss eating nasi goreng along with khao phat.


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> I see.
> 
> Well I am not much a fan of _lugaw _and arroz caldo.
> 
> But I miss eating nasi goreng along with khao phat.



Hehehe, I miss the bami gorang from Indonesia, but Philippine dish I want to put in my mouth so bad is...Kare Kare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hehehe, I miss the bami gorang from Indonesia, but Philippine dish I want to put in my mouth so bad is...Kare Kare.



It may be strange to hear this from a Filipino, but I am not exactly a fan of kare-kare.


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> It may be strange to hear this from a Filipino, but I am not exactly a fan of kare-kare.



Hahaha ! When my Filipino friends took me to this one resto in Manila called "Gerry's Grill", they ordered Kare Kare with other dishes like Pinakbet, Langka, Menudo , Pancit Sotanghon... But my first reaction was apprehension to the Kare . It looked so foreign to me , that and the ox tail lol. But my goodness once I tasted it... The flavor is so addictive. 

LOL! You really need rice and a whole lot of it when you eat Kare Kare tho. 

Btw, one dish that is also good is Palabok Pancit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You can eat hot chili like that bro? Omg!



Edited, too personal 


Yup, it is easy to eat those chili while eating Mie. Usually we eat those chili with this tahu ( without rice)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Open more in Shanghai please!
> My favorites(wrong spelling maybe, please correct):
> Soup Bun Tok, Gado gado, Satay Ayam, Tofu Goreng Tolok, Sambal Kakong and ikan (fish) something I forget the exact name ...
> 
> @Yizhi @AndrewJin @Edison Chen @Nihonjin1051
> What are your favorites?


Of course Chinese. Traveling around China for me is not just about scenery but about different kinds of food. Chinese food is so diverse. 饕餮食客！
@ashok mourya I don't think you guys in India have access to Chinese food. My Indian friend who is working in China was shocked the first time he had food here, which had no similarity with the "Chinese food" in India.

@madokafc I have tried once. But I don't know it was authentic or not and I payed $60 for 2 persons. Anyway, I like them very much. I don't think there is any Indonesian restaurant in Wuhan which has 10 million inhabitants. The domestic market of China is too big, I think you guys can really open more restaurants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok mourya

Indonesian Bhumiputa


AndrewJin said:


> Of course Chinese. Traveling around China for me is not just about scenery but about different kinds of food. Chinese food is so diverse. 饕餮食客！
> @ashok mourya I don't think you guys in India have access to Chinese food. My Indian friend who is working in China was shocked the first time he had food here, which had no similarity with the "Chinese food" in India.
> 
> @madokafc I have tried once. But I don't know it was authentic or not and I payed $60 for 2 persons. Anyway, I like them very much. I don't think there is any Indonesian restaurant in Wuhan which has 10 million inhabitants. The domestic market of China is too big, I think you guys can really open more restaurants.


In india every airconditioned resturant is also a chinese resturant .......chowmin, soup, momo, manchurian all are very common here.....these foods now penetrated every house holds and the preparation of chinese food also indianized with time.....italian food like pizza is now acommon food for city residents...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok mourya said:


> Indonesian Bhumiputa
> 
> In india every airconditioned resturant is also a chinese resturant .......chowmin, soup, momo, manchurian all are very common here.....these foods now penetrated every house holds and the preparation of chinese food also indianized with time.....italian food like pizza is now acommon food for city residents...


Curious, what is Manchurian? Chowmin? No A/C in non-Chinese?


----------



## ashok mourya

Indian Chinese cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Manchurian food has a history .check this link.
Manchu cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


AndrewJin said:


> Curious, what is Manchurian? Chowmin? No A/C in non-Chinese?


Lot of road side shops and fast food shop too provide chinese foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok mourya said:


> Indian Chinese cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Manchurian food has a history .check this link.
> Manchu cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Lot of road side shops and fast food shop too provide chinese foods.


Interesting...
I have tried some Chinese food outside China, in Australia and Southeast Asia. Since they are mostly run by local Chinese, the food there is generally good.
Do they serve pork, fish or chicken in Chinese restaurant in India? Chinese Vegetarian restaurant is very expensive and food there looks and tastes like meet, but no meet at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

AndrewJin said:


> Interesting...
> I have tried some Chinese food outside China, in Australia and Southeast Asia. Since they are mostly run by local Chinese, the food there is generally good.
> Do they serve pork, fish or chicken in Chinese restaurant in India? Chinese Vegetarian restaurant is very expensive and food there looks and tastes like meet, but no meet at all!


Beef and pork are mostly a taboo in india, no resturant provides beef or pork or dog meat here in india.Most of us like chinese noodles which now became common indian food.


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok mourya said:


> Beef and pork are mostly a taboo in india, no resturant provides beef or pork or dog meat here in india.Most of us like chinese noodles which now became common indian food.


There is no dog meat in most places in China, mostly in Chinese Korean regions. Just like a certain caste in India gain all the protein from rat meat, not a universal thing.
Chinese noodles...You guys really don't know what is Chinese noodles in China.


----------



## Nike

AndrewJin said:


> Of course Chinese. Traveling around China for me is not just about scenery but about different kinds of food. Chinese food is so diverse. 饕餮食客！
> @ashok mourya I don't think you guys in India have access to Chinese food. My Indian friend who is working in China was shocked the first time he had food here, which had no similarity with the "Chinese food" in India.
> 
> @madokafc I have tried once. But I don't know it was authentic or not and I payed $60 for 2 persons. Anyway, I like them very much. I don't think there is any Indonesian restaurant in Wuhan which has 10 million inhabitants. The domestic market of China is too big, I think you guys can really open more restaurants.



the problems with authentic Indonesian cuisine is the recipes as we using so many indigenous plants and spices to made them, and it will bring more cost to bring them into overseas restaurants who want to serve the menu for their customer. 


Nihonjin1051 said:


> @madokafc @Shotgunner51 ,
> 
> 
> Couple of years ago I dated an Indonesian Chinese girl one thing that she used to cook for me was something I never had before called Sayur Asem, and it became an addiction for me lol. It's a soup dish that has tamarind spice and variety of veggies she put like bakchoy, eggplant , peas, string beans, Karo beans, ginger, lemon grass and she also put diced chicken breast.
> 
> Shoot man!!!! I can eat bowls of that stuff it's that good. Also bami gorang and that one sweet and spicy beef dish they have I think it's called Impal Gipuk!
> 
> Man I'm so so so hungry!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can eat hot chili like that bro? Omg!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!! Delicious ! In the Philippines they have their own version of this and they call it "Arozcaldo".
> 
> It tastes phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buahaha!!
> 
> 
> I*s there coconut milk in that broth bro? Coconut milk with curry?* Kinda looks similar to a dish I had in the Philippines only they also put jackfruit , they call it "Sabao Nga Lanka".



it is called Soto betawi, they using coconut milk but not with curry spices, they using ginger, lemongrass, lengkuas (galangal), onion, garlic, salam leaves, coriander, cumin, nutmeg, hazelnut, pepper, lime as the spices recipe.



AndrewJin said:


> There is no dog meat in most places in China, mostly in Chinese Korean regions. Just like a certain caste in India gain all the protein from rat meat, not a universal thing.
> Chinese noodles...You guys really don't know what is Chinese noodles in China.



Chinese noodles, there is so many variants, in Indonesia it self, i just knowing and trying at least seven to 10 different type of noodles, i think China has more variant than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Food-gasm


----------



## AndrewJin

madokafc said:


> the problems with authentic Indonesian cuisine is the recipes as we using so many indigenous plants and spices to made them, and it will bring more cost to bring them into overseas restaurants who want to serve the menu for their customer.
> 
> 
> it is called Soto betawi, they using coconut milk but not with curry spices, they using ginger, lemongrass, lengkuas (galangal), onion, garlic, salam leaves, coriander, cumin, nutmeg, hazelnut, pepper, lime as the spices recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese noodles, there is so many variants, in Indonesia it self, i just knowing and trying at least seven to 10 different type of noodles, i think China has more variant than us.


Yes, that's why every day is a new venture for me.(I'm now traveling in Auhui Province of Central China)
Mao-tofu in Anhui, healthy mucor on the surface. (Mao means hairy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

ashok mourya said:


> Beef and pork are mostly a taboo in india, no resturant provides beef or pork or dog meat here in india.Most of us like chinese noodles which now became common indian food.



BTW, if you are a vegan, Indonesian cuisine is notorious for their extensive usage of non-meat dishes. Like tempe, tofu, oncom and so on they can be considered as protein sources replacement of meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

madokafc said:


> the problems with authentic Indonesian cuisine is the recipes as we using so many indigenous plants and spices to made them, and it will bring more cost to bring them into overseas restaurants who want to serve the menu for their customer.
> 
> 
> it is called Soto betawi, they using coconut milk but not with curry spices, they using ginger, lemongrass, lengkuas (galangal), onion, garlic, salam leaves, coriander, cumin, nutmeg, hazelnut, pepper, lime as the spices recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese noodles, there is so many variants, in Indonesia it self, i just knowing and trying at least seven to 10 different type of noodles, i think China has more variant than us.


Today my brunch, sesame source dry noodle(4yuan=$0.65), dry chicken wonton(5yuan=$0.80)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

In Indian tradition, rats are seen as the vehicle of Ganesha, and a rat's statue is always found in a temple of Ganesh. The attending priests feed milk and grain to the rats, of which the pilgrims also partake.No rat meat used as food any where in India.

*9 Chinese Favourites In India That Are Unheard Of In China*

Chinese food is the most popular foreign cuisine in India surpassing Continental and Mexican, which come in at second place. It seems we love their food more than we respect their country. But before this story digresses into politics, is the Chinese food we eat here, authentic? The answer is no.

Indian Chinese food was born when Chinese migrants settled in Calcutta and developed a cuisine to suit the local taste. It wasn't just limited to India though; this renaissance of traditional cuisine to suit the taste of the local people happened in the United States, Europe and South East Asia which saw a heavy migration of Chinese people from an impoverished communist era.

When you dine at a Chinese restaurant in India the most popular dishes are always stir fried noodles, fried rice, chicken or vegetable nuggets in some spicy thick sauce and vegetables that have also been stir fried to death. What do they all have in common? They are all packed with flavour and assemble several ingredients. Does this remind you a bit of Indian cuisine?

In China, the food might be the same or it could be completely unheard of. Whuttt?? Because traditional Chinese food focuses on the main ingredient of the dish to bring out its full flavour. The condiments are served on the side so the diner may season the dish according to what he fancies.

*1. Vegetarian Hakka Noodles.*
Stir-fried noodles with sliced vegetables, and sometimes, egg. We eat it mixed with spicy sauces just like we eat chappati with subzi.






flickr.com/sillyjilly

Believe it or not, this dish is eaten as street food in the mainland, and is a quick and simple dish for mothers to get rid of leftover vegetables and noodles.


flickr.com/avlxyz

Noodles are not always eaten as a part of a meal but if it is, it is eaten in a bowl in broth or in dry form with a thick sauce or paste to add some flavour. Mind you, the noodles are not stir fried. It's like a meal in a bowl with chunks of vegetables, tofu and meat that add as side dishes. Condiments of dried chilli paste, chillies soaked in soya sauce and sweet chillies are served on the side in case the diner would like to customize the intensity of the flavour.


houseofhaos.com

*2. Vegetarian Manchurian.*
Ah the Manchurian, a.k.a, a ball of smashed cauliflower and sliced cabbage coated in flour and deep fried to be finally dunked in a thickened concoction of soya sauce. The far eastern cousin of the beloved kofta.


flickr.com

"I love Manchurian with noodles", declares Rajarshi, as he orders the dish in question at a vendor's stall. Little does he know that Manchurian are a people in China who hail from the north-eastern part of the country.

Perhaps in a parallel universe, the Chinese have developed a cuisine where Indian food is suited to their tastes. I wouldn't be surprised if they love sweet and spicy chicken skewers called 'punjabi'.

*3. Dimsums.*
Dimsums are served in classy Chinese restaurants here while momos are found just about anywhere. The choice is basic depending on the meat of the filling. Chicken and pork.






flickr

Dimsums in China are a tea time favourite. They come in all styles with various fillings ranging from savoury to sweet. Chicken, pork, beef (RSS people be like "hawwwwwww"), seafood, soup, red bean paste and lotus paste.






ccfoodtravel.com

Steamed in bamboo baskets, the skill of the chef is evident from the intricate folds of the pouch and its ability to not break when lifted with chop sticks.


flickr.com/jonapark

Enjoy with a warm cup of jasmine tea.

*4. Sweet corn chicken soup.*
The classic favourite that is now available in sachets. Pour in some hot water and you're good to go. This sweetened soup with corn egg and chunks of chicken is not the same in China.






knorr.in

In the mainland, soups remain thin and hearty as herbs and meats are braised to perfection. They are generally eaten with rice and make up a wonderful meal for those who are watching their weight.





In India, a soup must be a starter to a Chinese meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

*5. Chilli chicken.*
Deep fried chicken nuggets tossed in a thick concoction of soya sauce and spices galore. What else can we expect from Indian-Chinese food?







boldsky.com

Chicken dishes in China rarely come dunked in sauce. Since the Chinese don't like to waste, the offal of the bird are usually used to prepare dishes like chilli chicken and they are dirt cheap.






businessinsider

Chicken is roasted, barbequed (_char sieuw_) with a sweet sauce or steamed. It is then neatly sliced and served with rice and condiments. This is a perfect example of how traditional food focuses on the main ingredient and doesn't try to over power it with other flavours.

*6. Chilli paneer.*
The vegetarian substitute of chilli chicken, paneer is probably unheard of in China and is available as cottage cheese at fancy grocery stores. 






yummytummyaarthi.com

Tofu is popular in China and makes an appearance everywhere, even in dessert. The Sichuan province in China specialises in a dish called Mapo Tofu and it's as simple as chilli paneer. The sauce is prepared from broad bean paste known as _doubanjiang_ and Sichuan peppercorns.






chinasichuanfood.com

*7. Sweet and sour sauce.*
Another popular gravy that is used for soups and sauces for chicken and vegetables. It's made from tomato ketchup and chilli sauce. 






sheong0903.wordpress

Sweet and sour sauce in china is dark and uses soya sauce as well as citrus fruits to get a sour taste. Agar and sugar are also added to get sweetness that is in perfect harmony with the tartness. It is best enjoyed with seafood.

*8. American Chopsuey.*
As kids we loved it! Crispy noodles with a thick sauce similar to sweet and sour and topped off with a fried egg. 






gd.khaopiyo.pk

Crispy noodles are not foreign to China but make a rare appearance. To mark the lunar new year, families toss colourful and crispy noodles on a platter as a wish for prosperity. They also make an appearance in a hotpot of viscous soup that is filled with vegetables.






flickr.com/preetamrai

*9. Darsaan.*
Restaurants here have convinced us that traditional Chinese dessert means 'Darsaan'. Deep fried noodles of pastry that are coated in warm honey and sprinkled generously with sesame seeds. The platter is served warm with ice cream. 






thebiggeek.com

Chinese desserts extends a lot more, from steamed buns with a sweet filling to puddings made with agar-agar (unflavoured gelatin) and sago garnished with seasonal fruits. Almond cookies are very popular during festive seasons along with moon cake (picture below), eaten to mark the middle of autumn. Darsaan is a complete western creation. 




thegumdropbutton.com

Tong Yuan (above) is a traditional dessert of glutinous rice balls with a black sesame filling in a mildly sweet syrup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok mourya said:


> In Indian tradition, rats are seen as the vehicle of Ganesha, and a rat's statue is always found in a temple of Ganesh. The attending priests feed milk and grain to the rats, of which the pilgrims also partake.No rat meat used as food any where in India.
> 
> *9 Chinese Favourites In India That Are Unheard Of In China*
> 
> Chinese food is the most popular foreign cuisine in India surpassing Continental and Mexican, which come in at second place. It seems we love their food more than we respect their country. But before this story digresses into politics, is the Chinese food we eat here, authentic? The answer is no.
> 
> Indian Chinese food was born when Chinese migrants settled in Calcutta and developed a cuisine to suit the local taste. It wasn't just limited to India though; this renaissance of traditional cuisine to suit the taste of the local people happened in the United States, Europe and South East Asia which saw a heavy migration of Chinese people from an impoverished communist era.
> 
> When you dine at a Chinese restaurant in India the most popular dishes are always stir fried noodles, fried rice, chicken or vegetable nuggets in some spicy thick sauce and vegetables that have also been stir fried to death. What do they all have in common? They are all packed with flavour and assemble several ingredients. Does this remind you a bit of Indian cuisine?
> 
> In China, the food might be the same or it could be completely unheard of. Whuttt?? Because traditional Chinese food focuses on the main ingredient of the dish to bring out its full flavour. The condiments are served on the side so the diner may season the dish according to what he fancies.
> 
> *1. Vegetarian Hakka Noodles.*
> Stir-fried noodles with sliced vegetables, and sometimes, egg. We eat it mixed with spicy sauces just like we eat chappati with subzi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr.com/sillyjilly
> 
> Believe it or not, this dish is eaten as street food in the mainland, and is a quick and simple dish for mothers to get rid of leftover vegetables and noodles.
> 
> 
> flickr.com/avlxyz
> 
> Noodles are not always eaten as a part of a meal but if it is, it is eaten in a bowl in broth or in dry form with a thick sauce or paste to add some flavour. Mind you, the noodles are not stir fried. It's like a meal in a bowl with chunks of vegetables, tofu and meat that add as side dishes. Condiments of dried chilli paste, chillies soaked in soya sauce and sweet chillies are served on the side in case the diner would like to customize the intensity of the flavour.
> 
> 
> houseofhaos.com
> 
> *2. Vegetarian Manchurian.*
> Ah the Manchurian, a.k.a, a ball of smashed cauliflower and sliced cabbage coated in flour and deep fried to be finally dunked in a thickened concoction of soya sauce. The far eastern cousin of the beloved kofta.
> 
> 
> flickr.com
> 
> "I love Manchurian with noodles", declares Rajarshi, as he orders the dish in question at a vendor's stall. Little does he know that Manchurian are a people in China who hail from the north-eastern part of the country.
> 
> Perhaps in a parallel universe, the Chinese have developed a cuisine where Indian food is suited to their tastes. I wouldn't be surprised if they love sweet and spicy chicken skewers called 'punjabi'.
> 
> *3. Dimsums.*
> Dimsums are served in classy Chinese restaurants here while momos are found just about anywhere. The choice is basic depending on the meat of the filling. Chicken and pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr
> 
> Dimsums in China are a tea time favourite. They come in all styles with various fillings ranging from savoury to sweet. Chicken, pork, beef (RSS people be like "hawwwwwww"), seafood, soup, red bean paste and lotus paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccfoodtravel.com
> 
> Steamed in bamboo baskets, the skill of the chef is evident from the intricate folds of the pouch and its ability to not break when lifted with chop sticks.
> 
> 
> flickr.com/jonapark
> 
> Enjoy with a warm cup of jasmine tea.
> 
> *4. Sweet corn chicken soup.*
> The classic favourite that is now available in sachets. Pour in some hot water and you're good to go. This sweetened soup with corn egg and chunks of chicken is not the same in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knorr.in
> 
> In the mainland, soups remain thin and hearty as herbs and meats are braised to perfection. They are generally eaten with rice and make up a wonderful meal for those who are watching their weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In India, a soup must be a starter to a Chinese meal.


There is a certain caste, I've watched a documentary about their life. 
The migration abroad was not after 1949, but before 1949.


----------



## Roybot

AndrewJin said:


> There is a certain caste, I've watched a documentary about their life.
> The migration abroad was not after 1949, but before 1949.



There is.

Musahar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



AndrewJin said:


> Interesting...
> I have tried some Chinese food outside China, in Australia and Southeast Asia. Since they are mostly run by local Chinese, the food there is generally good.
> Do they serve pork, fish or chicken in Chinese restaurant in India? Chinese Vegetarian restaurant is very expensive and food there looks and tastes like meet, but no meet at all!



Most restaurants in India avoid beef and pork, to get more clientele. Hindus generally won't eat in restaurants that serve beef and Muslims won't eat in restaurants that serve pork, so there goes close to 90% of your clients. The high end chinese restaurants do serve both beef and pork though.

The normal Chinese restaurants in India serve Chicken, Fish, Lamb and other sea food items, along with vegetarian options. Not everyone in India is vegetarian, I would say roughly 50% of Hindus are vegetarians, rest not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Roybot said:


> There is.
> 
> Musahar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Most restaurants in India avoid beef and pork, to get more clientele. Hindus generally won't eat in restaurants that serve beef and Muslims won't eat in restaurants that serve pork, so there goes close to 90% of your clients. The high end chinese restaurants do serve both beef and pork though.
> 
> The normal Chinese restaurants in India serve Chicken, Fish, Lamb and other sea food items, along with vegetarian options. Not everyone in India is vegetarian, I would say roughly 50% of Hindus are vegetarians, rest not.


Thanks for your information. My Indian friend(who claims to be from the highest caste) eats any meat other than beef. He asked me to write a bilingual note which says No Beef. But he likes pork dumplings in a dumpling restaurant chain in China. It will be much easier for an Indian technician working in China if he eats meat.


----------



## Roybot

AndrewJin said:


> Thanks for your information. My Indian friend(who claims to be from the highest caste) eats any meat other than beef. He asked me to write a bilingual note which says No Beef. But he likes pork dumplings in a dumpling restaurant chain in China. It will be much easier for an Indian technician working in China if he eats meat.



Yes Hindus usually will eat pork if served, but as I said, in order to cater to their Muslim clienteles and their sensitivities, most restaurants in India will avoid serving pork altogether. I guess due to the Muslim rule in North India in the recent past, pork based dish are not found in modern North Indian cuisine at all. However pork is staple for people in North East India and is also popular in some Southern Indian states.

At the end of the day its a personal preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Revisiting PDF near lunch and found this thread, nice. 

If you like broth food or soups, try these Indonesian soups :

*Coto Makassar* (pron: Cho-to Makassar)





_Coto Makassar with Ketupat_





_Coto Makassar with Burasa_

The beef is boiled in rice broth until it's fully cooked and tender. The broth then mixed with ground fried peanuts and other ingredients.

I heard Garuda Airways serves this on its international flights.

Coto Makassar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


+

*Pallu Basa* (Pron: Pal-loo Basa)





_Its appearance may look not so special but the taste is heaven._ 

The cooking method is similar to Coto but difference is Pallubasa use coconut milk and egg with large amount of dried coconut. Optionally, when served, raw egg is put into the the hot broth, the egg will be half cooked, adding a more delicious flavor to the broth. Yummmy.

Pallubasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


++

*Sop Saudara*






Like Coto, it doesn't use coconut milk. Other than beef, Sop Saudara has fried cow lung, rice noodle, and Perkedel, fried mashed Potato (Indonesian frikadeller) added in the broth.

Sop Saudara is commonlly served with grilled Bandeng (milkfish) and rice.


+++
*
Sop Konro*










This is a "bone soup". The main ingredients are bones with little meat still attached to it. Ribs and legs are favorite. The soup is using keluak which gives blackish color to the broth.

Konro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

============

Those are my tribe's native cuisine. They are mainly beef broths but chicken, buffalo, and horse meat version are available.

While the main ingredient is meat, you can order to add (boiled) offal like intestine, liver, lungs, heart. Mix them all or just meat is up to you. Just order your preference.

Traditionally, the soups are served with Burasa, a Makassarean rice dumpling cooked with coconut milk packed inside a banana leaf pouch. But nowadays seller choose Ketupat or rice for practical reason because its waaaay easier and faster than cooking Burasa.

Indonesian chinese here love them too, I often sit shoulder to shoulder with them in the crowded restaurant eating those together.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok mourya

East or west veg food is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Revisiting PDF near lunch and found this thread, nice.
> 
> If you like broth food or soups, try these Indonesian soups :
> 
> *Coto Makassar* (pron: Cho-to Makassar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coto Makassar with Ketupat_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coto Makassar with Burasa_
> 
> The beef is boiled in rice broth until it's fully cooked and tender. The broth then mixed with dried coconut and other ingredients.
> 
> I've heard Garuda Airways served this on its international flights.
> 
> Coto Makassar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> +
> 
> *Pallu Basa* (Pron: Pal-loo Basa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Its appearance may look not so special but the taste is heaven._
> 
> The cooking method is similar to Coto but difference is Pallubasa use coconut milk and egg with large amount of dried coconut. Optionally, when served, raw egg is put into the the hot broth, the egg will be half cooked, adding a more delicious flavor to the broth. Yummmy.
> 
> Pallubasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ++
> 
> *Sop Saudara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Coto, it doesn't use coconut milk. Other than beef, Sop Saudara has fried cow lung, rice noodle, and Perkedel, fried mashed Potato (Indonesian frikadeller) added in the broth.
> 
> Sop Saudara is commonlly served with grilled Bandeng (milkfish) and rice.
> 
> 
> +++
> *
> Sop Konro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "bone soup". The main ingredients are bones with little meat still attached to it. Ribs and legs are favorite. The soup is using keluak which gives blackish color to the broth.
> 
> Konro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ============
> 
> Those are my tribe's native cuisine. They are mainly beef broths but chicken, buffalo, and horse meat version are available.
> 
> While the main ingredient is meat, you can order to add (boiled) offal like intestine, liver, lungs, heart. Mix them all or just meat is up to you. Just order your preference.
> 
> Traditionally, the soups are served with Burasa, a Makassarean rice dumpling cooked with coconut milk packed inside a banana leaf pouch. But nowadays seller choose Ketupat or rice for practical reason because its waaaay easier and faster than cooking Burasa.
> 
> Indonesian chinese here love them too, I often sit shoulder to shoulder with them in the crowded restaurant eating those together.



Where is the best restaurant to eat those food in Jakarta...? 

Particularly South Jakarta ( near my home )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

katarabhumi said:


> Revisiting PDF near lunch and found this thread, nice.
> 
> If you like broth food or soups, try these Indonesian soups :
> 
> *Coto Makassar* (pron: Cho-to Makassar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coto Makassar with Ketupat_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coto Makassar with Burasa_
> 
> The beef is boiled in rice broth until it's fully cooked and tender. The broth then mixed with dried coconut and other ingredients.
> 
> I've heard Garuda Airways served this on its international flights.
> 
> Coto Makassar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> +
> 
> *Pallu Basa* (Pron: Pal-loo Basa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Its appearance may look not so special but the taste is heaven._
> 
> The cooking method is similar to Coto but difference is Pallubasa use coconut milk and egg with large amount of dried coconut. Optionally, when served, raw egg is put into the the hot broth, the egg will be half cooked, adding a more delicious flavor to the broth. Yummmy.
> 
> Pallubasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ++
> 
> *Sop Saudara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Coto, it doesn't use coconut milk. Other than beef, Sop Saudara has fried cow lung, rice noodle, and Perkedel, fried mashed Potato (Indonesian frikadeller) added in the broth.
> 
> Sop Saudara is commonlly served with grilled Bandeng (milkfish) and rice.
> 
> 
> +++
> *
> Sop Konro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "bone soup". The main ingredients are bones with little meat still attached to it. Ribs and legs are favorite. The soup is using keluak which gives blackish color to the broth.
> 
> Konro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ============
> 
> Those are my tribe's native cuisine. They are mainly beef broths but chicken, buffalo, and horse meat version are available.
> 
> While the main ingredient is meat, you can order to add (boiled) offal like intestine, liver, lungs, heart. Mix them all or just meat is up to you. Just order your preference.
> 
> Traditionally, the soups are served with Burasa, a Makassarean rice dumpling cooked with coconut milk packed inside a banana leaf pouch. But nowadays seller choose Ketupat or rice for practical reason because its waaaay easier and faster than cooking Burasa.
> 
> Indonesian chinese here love them too, I often sit shoulder to shoulder with them in the crowded restaurant eating those together.


Love them! I'd love to try all of them if I travel there. For me, eating local cuisines is an indispensable part of traveling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Where is the best restaurant to eat those food in Jakarta...?
> 
> Particularly South Jakarta ( near my home )



OOooh brother I'm not even live in Jakarta so I can't recommend places  .. but my family there usually eat those in Kelapa Gading whenever they feel homesick. I only ate there once, it's a boulevard with many food shop/stall along the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> OOooh brother I'm not even live in Jakarta so I can't recommend places  .. but my family there usually eat those in Kelapa Gading whenever they feel homesick. I only ate there once, it's a boulevard with many food shop/stall along the road.



OK, brother thats fine......Kelapa Gading is too far away though, actually there are many restaurant of this in South Jakarta like somewhere near Block M area, but I dont know where is the best......

@madokafc

Where is the best Coto Makassar restaurant in South Jakarta...........?

Do you have any idea.........? Maybe we can eat together there ..........


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> OK, brother thats fine......Kelapa Gading is too far away though, actually there are many restaurant of this in South Jakarta like somewhere near Block M area, but I dont know where is the best......
> 
> @madokafc
> 
> Where is the best Coto Makassar restaurant in South Jakarta...........?
> 
> Do you have any idea.........? Maybe we can eat together there ..........



at my mother house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> at my mother house



I hope it is considered as an invitation .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> OK, brother thats fine......Kelapa Gading is too far away though, actually there are many restaurant of this in South Jakarta like somewhere near Block M area, but I dont know where is the best......
> 
> @madokafc
> 
> Where is the best Coto Makassar restaurant in South Jakarta...........?
> 
> Do you have any idea.........? Maybe we can eat together there ..........



According to my family who lived there for decades and have tried other places, KG is where they sell the best Coto Makassar in whole Jakarta. 

They might be wrong though, who know perhaps @madokafc 's mother's house is the best place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> According to my family who lived there for decades and have tried other places, KG is where they sell the best Coto Makassar in whole Jakarta.
> 
> They might be wrong though, who know perhaps @madokafc 's mother's house is the best place.



Thanks bro for the suggestion, 

In this case, I prefer @madokafc mother house.............


----------



## tsinga

Open one in India!


----------



## TaiShang

China's 2014 E-commerce Trading Volume Tops 13 Trillion Yuan
2015-04-12 10:10:43 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Min







[Photo: ifeng.com]


New stats show *China's e-commerce trading volume topped 13 trillion yuan, or some 2 trillion U.S. dollars in 2014, up almost 30 percent from the previous year. *

*With a year-on-year increase of half a percent, the online retail transaction mark hit almost 2.8 trillion yuan, or some 450 billion U.S. dollars last year. *

The numbers were unveiled at an e-commerce expo on Saturday in Yiwu city, Zhejiang Province.

Nie Linhai is an official with China's Ministry of Commerce who attended the expo.

"E-commerce has made new breakthroughs in its application to various sectors, giving rise to a new situation characterized by mass participation in starting new businesses and in innovation. It has become a new engine of economic growth in the country."

Regarding the new problems which cropped up during the rapid development of E-commerce, Nie says the ministry is taking action to keep things in line.

"We published a program of action at the beginning of the year and have recently mapped out and will publish in the near future a program of action for the application of Internet plus distribution."

He says the program will mainly cover policies, regulations and standards, which will help improve the environment for E-commerce.

He added the authority will be tough in dealing with copyright infringements and the sale of counterfeit products so as to maintain a good market order.

The e-commerce expo was opened on Saturday and is scheduled to last for three days.

It was attended by more than a thousand e-commerce enterprises from 10 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> called Soto betawi, they using coconut milk but not with curry spices, they using ginger, lemongrass, lengkuas (galangal), onion, garlic, salam leaves, coriander, cumin, nutmeg, hazelnut, pepper, lime as the spices recipe.




I can't say I've had the pleasure of trying authentic Soto Betawi, but I'll have to put this in my list of things to try. There are a couple of Indonesian restaurants close to where I live, I'll have to visit next time.

Thanks Ma'am!



AndrewJin said:


> Interesting...
> I have tried some Chinese food outside China, in Australia and Southeast Asia. Since they are mostly run by local Chinese, the food there is generally good.
> Do they serve pork, fish or chicken in Chinese restaurant in India? Chinese Vegetarian restaurant is very expensive and food there looks and tastes like meet, but no meet at all!




There's a really good restaurant in Chicago that serves veggie Chinese food. The owner did a great job in cooking, presentation is also wonderful . The only problem was she kept on talking so I couldn't enjoy my food as much lol.

I think I was only able to eat half of my orange "chicken" dish; btw the chicken was made of PVP or pure vegetable protein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

*Chinese Food P0rn .
*


Spoiler








香辣虾 Spicy Shrimp (Sichuan)





锅包肉 Sweet & Sour Pork (Northeast China version)





白切鸡 White Cut Chicken (Cantonese)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Yizhi said:


> *Chinese Food P0rn .
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 香辣虾 Spicy Shrimp (Sichuan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 锅包肉 Sweet & Sour Pork (Northeast China version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 白切鸡 White Cut Chicken (Cantonese)





You know I'm still in the classroom. My students are on break. You are torturing me!!!

Wo e le.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*



*

*



*

*



*






*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*



*Chinese group wins $600m Egypt rail contract*
*CAIRO, 7 hours, 23 minutes ago*

China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC), the second largest state-owned construction enterprise in China, said one of its subsidiaries has been awarded $600-million contract to upgrade the Egyptian national railway.

The CRCC has been the builder of more than half of China's rail links since 1949.

The rehabilitation and renewal project contract awarded to CRCC unit China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation by Egyptian National Railways is a major boost to the Chinese firm's regional portfolio.

The deal value represents approximately 0.63 per cent of the company’s operating revenue for 2014 under the PRC (People's Republic of China) accounting standards*.-Reuters

Chinese group wins $600m Egypt rail contract*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

Manado cuisine.... (North Sulawesi)













Indonesia pancake (Surabi), Bandung, West Java...









Surabi in Surakarta, Central Java (Small Surabi),..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Lei King said:


>



I like that Masterpiece....I want same "Ctrl+C" in my country 
.
Super Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

CountStrike said:


> Manado cuisine.... (North Sulawesi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia pancake (Surabi), Bandung, West Java...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surabi in Surakarta, Central Java (Small Surabi),..
> .




Some of the dishes you showed in the Manado cuisines look very similar to some cuisines in Mindanao. 



CountStrike said:


>




the dish on the lower left. Is that babi panggang???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Some of the dishes you showed in the Manado cuisines look very similar to some cuisines in Mindanao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dish on the lower left. Is that babi panggang???



Manado is also famous for their women beauty 

The Raid wife is a Manado girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Manado is also famous for their women beauty
> 
> The Raid wife is a Manado girl



Very beautiful , lagi lagi !  

Seriously, Indonesian people are very beautiful, the same kind of beauty as those i've seen in Philippines !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very beautiful , lagi lagi !
> 
> Seriously, Indonesian people are very beautiful, the same kind of beauty as those i've seen in Philippines !



Sadly, she has become fat after pregnant


----------



## Shotgunner51

Indos said:


> Sadly, she has become fat after pregnant



That pic can't display ... can you post again plzzzzz ?


----------



## Indos

Shotgunner51 said:


> That pic can't display ... can you post again plzzzzz ?



When she was still thin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Sadly, she has become fat after pregnant



Awww, its okay, bai @Indos ! We have to appreciate women whatever size. So long as she has a beautiful inner beauty 



Indos said:


>



Beautiful !

bro @Indos ,

i want to try some traditional food from yogyakarta; i hear their cuisines are highly renowned in Indonesia. 

























http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0t0k4prsQng/TeKHCr60V2I/AAAAAAAAABQ/4oZNbpAoaks/s1600/sate-madura-Azad Kashmir.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Nihonjin1051

One of the best food from my region

Sate Padang, this one is spicy







Former President ( Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono) with his wife, eating sate Padang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Indos said:


> When she was still thin



OMG she's hot ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Shotgunner51 said:


> OMG she's hot ....



Soft lips, eh, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Shotgunner51 said:


> OMG she's hot ....



Nowadays not many artist from Manado in Indonesia, I dont know why.......?

But some still there like this one

Angel Karamoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Soft lips, eh, bro?






Indos said:


> Nowadays not many artist from Manado in Indonesia, I dont know why.......?
> 
> But some still there like this one
> 
> Angel Karamoy
> 
> View attachment 215211
> View attachment 215212



Again ... 

Wow maybe we should start a new thread on beauties ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VALKRYIE

I haven't tried Indonesian food yet but it looks good. Is the food generally spicy ?


----------



## VALKRYIE

> Vietnamese, Chinese youths wrap up annual exchange
> 
> By Phan Hau - Thanh Nien News -Wednesday, April 15, 2015 15:49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vietnamese delegation visited a museum dedicated to President Ho Chi Minh in Guangxi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese youths waved Vietnamese flags to welcome the Vietnamese delegation in Guangxi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group of Chinese students at the Guangxi University sang a Vietnamese song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese and Chinese youths joined the tug-of-war game at a youth center in Shaanxi Province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese and Chinese youths sang a song in the closing ceremony of the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese student hugs the Vietnamese delegation before leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tran Xuan Phong (R), a Vietnamese youth, enjoyed his homestay in a Chinese family in Guangxi Province.
> 
> 
> The 10-day program started on April 5 and took place in Beijing and some cities of Shaanxi and Guangxi provinces.
> 
> A Vietnamese 98-strong delegation got back to the country Tuesday after attending the 15th annual Vietnam-China Youth Meeting in China.
> 
> The program started on April 5 and took place in Beijing and some cities of Shaanxi and Guangxi provinces.
> 
> During the 10-day event, Vietnamese youths met with Chinese students in universities and research centers, took part in classroom trainings on China’s traditional culture and had dinner with local people.
> 
> They also visited a museum dedicated to President Ho Chi Minh in Longzhou township of Guangxi Province.


Vietnamese, Chinese youths wrap up annual exchange | Education/Youth | Thanh Nien Daily http://static.thanhniennews.com/uploaded/thuyhang/2015_04_15/tq/12nhgd_rahn.jpg?width=300

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Some of the dishes you showed in the Manado cuisines look very similar to some cuisines in Mindanao.



No wonder there.. North Sulawesi province (which Manado is the capital) has a direct border with Mindanao. Even Manado accent is a little bit sounds like Tagalog. 

In the past, people of northern Indonesia and southern Philippine are one family before western colonialists divided them.



Indos said:


> Nowadays not many artist from Manado in Indonesia, I dont know why.......?
> 
> But some still there like this one
> 
> Angel Karamoy
> 
> View attachment 215211
> View attachment 215212



If you count only those that hailed from Manado then it's just a few of them but if you include all those that have Manado blood (Jakarta/Java born) having career in our entertainment industry today then there are still many of them.

And Yes... Manado is known for beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> No wonder there.. North Sulawesi province (which Manado is the capital) has a direct border with Mindanao. Even Manado accent is a little bit sounds like Tagalog.
> 
> In the past, people of northern Indonesia and southern Philippine are one family before western colonialists divided them.
> 
> 
> 
> If you count only those that hailed from Manado then it's just a few of them but if you include all those that have Manado blood (Jakarta/Java born) having career in our entertainment industry today then there are still many of them.
> 
> And Yes... Manado is known for beauties.



Anyone here speaks Minahasan Manado dialect? I've an interest now to study this dialect and to know if it's similar to Maranao dialect of Southern Mindanao. Another dialect that may be similar to manado is Visaya, which is spoken by people in central and southern Philippines.


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Anyone here speaks Manado dialect? I've an interest now to study this dialect and to know if it's similar to Maranao dialect of Southern Mindanao. Another dialect that may be similar to manado is Visaya, which is spoken by people in central and southern Philippines.



Manado today use a dialect of Malay which evolved from Ternate Malay. North Sulawesi was under the sphere of Sultanate of Ternate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> No wonder there.. North Sulawesi province (which Manado is the capital) has a direct border with Mindanao. Even Manado accent is a little bit sounds like Tagalog.
> 
> In the past, people of northern Indonesia and southern Philippine are one family before western colonialists divided them.
> 
> 
> 
> If you count only those that hailed from Manado then it's just a few of them but if you include all those that have Manado blood (Jakarta/Java born) having career in our entertainment industry today then there are still many of them.
> 
> And Yes... Manado is known for beauties.




I agree with you and @Indos , the people from Sulawesi are beautiful! Perhaps the reason for this is the crossroads of cultures. I would not be surprised if the native people from Makassar, traders from Java, Bugis people, Japanese merchants , Chinese merchants, Arab and Indian traders and Maranao people from Mindanao interacted and left their imprint here. To be honest, it is hard for me to differentiate Filipinos and Indonesians, they are , in my opinion, the same race and greater ethnic group. The richness of the dialects, customs, is one of the most diverse yet alluring in all of Southeast and East Asia. 


Anyways, here is a native Minahasan dance. 

Gorgeous!!








katarabhumi said:


> Manado today use a dialect of Malay which evolved from Ternate Malay. North Sulawesi was under the sphere of Sultanate of Ternate.



Very interesting! The Malays traversed that far eh? From Johor to Sulawesi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Good! A little people to people interaction always helps.


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I agree with you and @Indos , the people from Sulawesi are beautiful! Perhaps the reason for this is the crossroads of cultures. I would not be surprised if the native people from Makassar, traders from Java, Bugis people, Japanese merchants , Chinese merchants, Arab and Indian traders and Maranao people from Mindanao interacted and left their imprint here. To be honest, it is hard for me to differentiate Filipinos and Indonesians, they are , in my opinion, the same race and greater ethnic group. The richness of the dialects, customs, is one of the most diverse yet alluring in all of Southeast and East Asia.



You're not the only one to think so.. My friends who traveled abroad were often mistakenly being called as Filipinos. 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Anyways, here is a native Minahasan dance.
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 215228



Actually.. By their dress, they're from South Sulawesi. Minahasa is in north Sulawesi. 




Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very interesting! The Malays traversed that far eh? From Johor to Sulawesi?



Malays don't come from Johor btw. Their home land is in Sumatera. Malay language first spread through the expansion of Srivijaya. People in the eastern part of the archipelago has speak in Malay before Johor is founded. The second oldest surviving Malay document in the world is from Ternate Sultanate in Maluku, The oldest is from Jambi, Sumatera.

Malay has been the lingua franca in our archipelago for many centuries which is why our founding fathers chose Malay to form Bahasa Indonesia as our unitary language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> You're not the only one to think so.. My friends who traveled abroad were often mistakenly being called as Filipinos.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. By their dress, they're from South Sulawesi. Minahasa is in north Sulawesi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malays don't come from Johor btw. Their home land is in Sumatera. Malay language spread through the expansion of Srivijaya. People in Maluku has speak in Malay before Johor is founded. The second oldest surviving Malay document in the world is from Ternate Sultanate in Maluku, The oldest is from Jambi, Sumatera.
> 
> Malay has been the lingua franca in our archipelago for many centuries which is why our founding fathers chose Malay to form Bahasa Indonesia as our unitary language.




Very very interesting ! I did not know that Malays originally came from Sumatra, so Malay language is very similar to Minangkabau dialect as well? And very interesting about the formation of Bahasa Indonesia; that was one thing i noticed how similar Bahasa Indonesia is with Bahasa Malay. In regards to the movement of Malays from Sumatra to the Malay peninsula; it shows us how close and interrelated the people of the Malay Archipelago really are.


@katarabhumi ,

This is a picture of Maranao women of Southern Mindanao, specifically from Lanao Del Sur and Lanao Del Norte Provinces. Notice how very similar it is to the Sulawesi regalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

Yes, more interactions, dialogs, no wars!

On a side note, the 3rd picture on the provided link is amazing. The kid has serious jumping ability


----------



## Aepsilons

Good ol' socialist brotherhood, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very very interesting ! I did not know that Malays originally came from Sumatra, so Malay language is very similar to Minangkabau dialect as well? And very interesting about the formation of Bahasa Indonesia; that was one thing i noticed how similar Bahasa Indonesia is with Bahasa Malay. In regards to the movement of Malays from Sumatra to the Malay peninsula; it shows us how close and interrelated the people of the Malay Archipelago really are.



Sumatera is where Malay culture is born. As Srivijaya rise and expanding, Malay culture and language also spread outside Sumatera. Through conquest and trade the language travel across the archipelago mixed with local languages and evolved into many dialects.

The natives of the peninsula are Orang Asli and Mon Khmer people. Malays from Sumatera came and gradually "malaynize" the place especially during the height of Malacca Sultanate.

Regarding Minangkabau and Malay language similarity I think @Indos can give a better answer. He's a Minang after all.




Nihonjin1051 said:


> @katarabhumi ,
> 
> This is a picture of Maranao women of Southern Mindanao, specifically from Lanao Del Sur and Lanao Del Norte Provinces. Notice how very similar it is to the Sulawesi regalia.



The dress and style in the first picture is even more similar to native Acehnese than Sulawesian. Open your map and locate Aceh in the western tip of Sumatera, see the distance between it and Mindanao. 

Traditional Aceh dress :








Traditional Aceh dancer :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> Sumatera is where Malay culture is born. As Srivijaya rise and expanding, Malay culture and language also spread outside Sumatera. Through conquest and trade the language travel across the archipelago mixed with local languages and evolved into many dialects.
> 
> The natives of the peninsula are Orang Asli and Mon Khmer people. Malays from Sumatera came and gradually "malaynize" the place especially during the height of Malacca Sultanate.
> 
> Regarding Minangkabau and Malay language similarity I think @Indos can give a better answer. He's a Minang after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress and style in the first picture is even more similar to native Acehnese than Sulawesian. Open your map and locate Aceh in the western tip of Sumatera, see the distance between it and Mindanao.
> 
> Traditional Aceh dress :




One thing that i find intriguing is the use of headbands in various Southeast Asian communities, the headband worn by Acehnese men (as from your picture you've posted) and on the headbands worn by Tausug, Maranao people in the Philippines, is similar to the ones worn by native Ryukyu (Okinawan) people. 


The following is the Ryukyu Mura, notice the headband worn by men:


















----------------


Tausug of the Philippines, notice the headband:













----------


Bugis people,








------------------

Minangkabau people:








-----------------


Malays of Johor:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

A better view of the Ryukyu Mura, notice the headband:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good ol' socialist brotherhood, eh?


 
@Nihonjin1051 ..when we gonna see some good propaganda pictures about Sino-Japanese's friendship??? I guess we gonna have to wait for long long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


>



Do you really know the meaning of this picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luoyue

Edison Chen said:


> Do you really know the meaning of this picture?



I do guess... what does he think ?. Japanese can read Han Chinese characters as well. Da dao mei di guo zu yi in Peking 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> Do you really know the meaning of this picture?



buahahaha!


----------



## Edison Chen

luoyue said:


> I do guess... what does he think ?. Japanese can read Han Chinese characters as well. Da dao mei di guo zu yi in Peking 1972.



 you are correct. It means all the communists in the world (I think including Vietnam and China) should unite together, and da dao mei di guo zhu yi.



luoyue said:


> I do guess... what does he think ?. Japanese can read Han Chinese characters as well. Da dao mei di guo zu yi in Peking 1972.



XFUN吃货俱乐部 20140619 摩托美女贴身陪游-视频在线观看-旅游-爱奇艺

Chinese tourists in Vietnam.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> @Nihonjin1051 ..when we gonna see some good propaganda pictures about Sino-Japanese's friendship??? I guess we gonna have to wait for long long time



Maybe not too long. But we don't usually use these kinds of "posters" anymore. The last time was during the war, lol. 

An example:


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> buahahaha!







Nihonjin1051 said:


>



**


----------



## luoyue

Edison Chen said:


> you are correct. It means all the communists in the world (I think including Vietnam and China) should unite together, and da dao mei di guo zhu yi.
> 
> 
> 
> XFUN吃货俱乐部 20140619 摩托美女贴身陪游-视频在线观看-旅游-爱奇艺
> 
> Chinese tourists in Vietnam.



but _wei da de Zhōng guó gong chǎn dǎng zhu xi_ welcomed _Mei di guo zhu yi zhu xi_ in Peking 1972.


----------



## Edison Chen

luoyue said:


> but _wei da de Zhōng guó gong chǎn dǎng zhu xi_ welcomed _Mei di guo zhu yi zhu xi_ in Peking 1972.



LOL. Please...who are not?


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> **




To be honest, some of the old propaganda posters in pre-WW2 Japan was rather sympathetic to the Socialist Agenda, namely emphasis on the rights and empowerment of the Proletariat. Kind of reveals the spirit of the message of the old German movie from 1927 called "Metropolis". 


An example;


















"LISTEN! WORKERS OF ALL NATIONS!"








Safety leads to efficiency !!


----------



## luoyue

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Maybe not too long. But we don't usually use these kinds of "posters" anymore. The last time was during the war, lol.
> 
> An example:



I like it, " Hua ri duan zhie, Tian xia tai ping"


----------



## Aepsilons

luoyue said:


> but _wei da de Zhōng guó gong chǎn dǎng zhu xi_ welcomed _Mei di guo zhu yi zhu xi_ in Peking 1972.



@luoyue , ni shuo zhong wen shuo de hen hao ni de fa yin hen biao zun deh..! 



luoyue said:


> I like it, " Hua ri duan zhie, Tian xia tai ping"



Wo tongyi.  

Glory to Great East Asia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> To be honest, some of the old propaganda posters in pre-WW2 Japan was rather sympathetic to the Socialist Agenda, namely emphasis on the rights and empowerment of the Proletariat. Kind of reveals the spirit of the message of the old German movie from 1927 called "Metropolis".
> 
> 
> An example;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "LISTEN! WORKERS OF ALL NATIONS!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety leads to efficiency !!



I find it amazingly similar to Chinese art.


----------



## luoyue

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @luoyue , ni shuo zhong wen shuo de hen hao ni de fa yin hen biao zun deh..!
> 
> 
> 
> Wo tongyi.



wo pu huei shua pa, wo shua fu tong hua hen koai koai pa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> I find it amazingly similar to Chinese art.



Yes. Actually, prior to the eruption of the Sino Japanese War in 1937, Japan was experiencing a growing civil unrest; the government officials were being assassinated, the growing number of unemployed people were claiming for a reform of the agricultural system, as well as a reform for the industrialization that was happening. One of the reasons why the military took over government was because the parliamentary system in Japan was unable to address these concerns, and the military feared the eruption of a communist civil war in the country. After 1936, political thinkers in Japan who had sympathetic views towards communism and socialism were persecuted, executed or assassinated.Interestingly enough, throughout the war, Japanese military were still actively persecuting communist sympathizers. Crazy, no?

Then the war erupted. Some would even argue that the war was started to divert the attention of the working class to a new "foreign concern". But that's subject to another debate in another thread. lol.

To this day, communism is present in Japan. There is even a communist party in the Japanese Parliament with considerable number of Councilors and Representatives.



Edison Chen said:


> I find it amazingly similar to Chinese art.




@Edison Chen ,


We have in the Diet the Communist Party of Japan or the CPJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes. Actually, prior to the eruption of the Sino Japanese War in 1937, Japan was experiencing a growing civil unrest; the government officials were being assassinated, the growing number of unemployed people were claiming for a reform of the agricultural system, as well as a reform for the industrialization that was happening. One of the reasons why the military took over government was because the parliamentary system in Japan was unable to address these concerns, and the military feared the eruption of a communist civil war in the country. After 1936, political thinkers in Japan who had sympathetic views towards communism and socialism were persecuted, executed or assassinated.Interestingly enough, throughout the war, Japanese military were still actively persecuting communist sympathizers. Crazy, no?
> 
> Then the war erupted. Some would even argue that the war was started to divert the attention of the working class to a new "foreign concern". But that's subject to another debate in another thread. lol.
> 
> To this day, communism is present in Japan. There is even a communist party in the Japanese Parliament with considerable number of Councilors and Representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Edison Chen ,
> 
> 
> We have in the Diet the Communist Party of Japan or the CPJ.



Thank for your popularization or some history background. Interesting, but I remember JCP has fewer seats in your parliament.


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> Thank for your popularization or some history background. Interesting, but I remember JCP has fewer seats in your parliament.



They are a minority party who are growing in influence even as we speak. Communism or the socialist theory has always been popular in post-industrial Japan.

Anyways, for you to read:


Japanese Communist Party secures a total of 100 prefectural assembly seats - UPI.com


ps. In Japan we do not repress communists or jail them as what the South Koreans do. They are , by constitutional law, allowed to take part in municipal , prefecturial and legislative elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## albert_008

China pursue friendship with vietnam, if more specific, is with north vietnam (currently in vietnam, parties are divided into three who are competing with each other for control of party, national policy and military. One who pro-China is north, which represented by vietnamese party leader. He has just vistied China for better friendship and better solve for south China sea. The other opposite party is run by vietnamese prime minister . This is a guy who graduated from USA and very Pro Yankees. His son also studied in USA and in the givernment . He want to completely overun vietnamese communist and lead vietnam to learn American, politically and economically. the last riots in vietnam was encouraged by this guy. the rest are from netrual party. The north want to prevent a color revolution lead by the south and seek for help from China. .....................................


----------



## Aepsilons

albert_008 said:


> China pursue friendship with vietnam, if more specific, is with north vietnam (currently in vietnam, parties are divided into three who are competing with each other for control of party, national policy and military. One who pro-China is north, which represented by vietnamese party leader. He has just vistied China for better friendship and better solve for south China sea. The other opposite party is run by vietnamese prime minister . This is a guy who graduated from USA and very Pro Yankees. His son also studied in USA and in the givernment . He want to completely overun vietnamese communist and lead vietnam to learn American, politically and economically. the last riots in vietnam was encouraged by this guy. the rest are from netrual party. The north want to prevent a color revolution lead by the south and seek for help from China. .....................................




Balance is key.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luoyue

albert_008 said:


> China pursue friendship with vietnam, if more specific, is with north vietnam (currently in vietnam, parties are divided into three who are competing with each other for control of party, national policy and military. One who pro-China is north, which represented by vietnamese party leader. He has just vistied China for better friendship and better solve for south China sea. The other opposite party is run by vietnamese prime minister . This is a guy who graduated from USA and very Pro Yankees. His son also studied in USA and in the givernment . He want to completely overun vietnamese communist and lead vietnam to learn American, politically and economically. the last riots in vietnam was encouraged by this guy. the rest are from netrual party. The north want to prevent a color revolution lead by the south and seek for help from China. .....................................



one head, two hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fadine

In Vietnam have not "pro china". If go to china make a person become "pro china", I think have too many "pro china".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese company purchases the ‪Segway‬

The Segway, the iconic two-wheeled electric transport device, may soon be a common sight on ‪#‎China‬’s streets.

U.S. based firm Segway Inc. has been sold to rival Chinese company ‪#‎Ninebot‬, according to a press conference on Wednesday.

Chief Executive of Ninebot, Gao Lufeng, did not disclose the amount used to purchase its competitor, but said that ‪#‎Xiaomi‬ Corp, Sequoia Capital and two other firms had invested US$80 million in Ninebot this month.

Gao said the purchase included all of Segway's assets, including the patents.

The deal may come as a surprise to some after Segway accused Ninebot and several other companies of duplicating their product last September.

But Segway President Rod Keller said he welcomed the agreement, calling it a move that would benefit customers.

Ninebot is a crowd-funded Beijing-based firm that makes two-wheeled vehicles similar to the Segway. It was officially founded in 2012 and now has products available in more than 60 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

fadine said:


> In Vietnam have not "pro china". If go to china make a person become "pro china", I think have too many "pro china".



What's common Vietnamese impression about China? They hate us?


----------



## terranMarine

Edison Chen said:


> What's common Vietnamese impression about China? They hate us?


The ones at PDF sure do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

May the buying spree continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

albert_008 said:


> China pursue friendship with vietnam, if more specific, is with north vietnam (currently in vietnam, parties are divided into three who are competing with each other for control of party, national policy and military. One who pro-China is north, which represented by vietnamese party leader. He has just vistied China for better friendship and better solve for south China sea. The other opposite party is run by vietnamese prime minister . This is a guy who graduated from USA and very Pro Yankees. His son also studied in USA and in the givernment . He want to completely overun vietnamese communist and lead vietnam to learn American, politically and economically. the last riots in vietnam was encouraged by this guy. the rest are from netrual party. The north want to prevent a color revolution lead by the south and seek for help from China. .....................................



How come PRC members always held on to this same exact view? 

If you still insist that north VN is pro-China and South VN is anti-China, then let me remind you this:

There were 2 riots that occurred in VN, one in the South and another one near the North. The riots in the South had no fatality. The other one had +5 Chinese nationals killed. 

You still insist that North VN is pro-China? The most anti-Chinese are the northerners. There are no infighting inside the VCP like the CCP. All the top level VCP members are anti-China. The VCP GS made the visit to China because he was invited by Xi, his main focus has always been on the later visit to the US.



Edison Chen said:


> What's common Vietnamese impression about China? They hate us?



Before 2009, surveys usually indicate that >70% had positive view about China. After 2009 (i.e. after incidents like cutting survey ship cables, ramming fishermen, oil rig skirmish, etc.), the rating has gone down to a single digit at one time.

Like I said before, the hate is political. Which means that, North VN is the most anti-China because they are the most politically minded out of the whole country. The politicians are anti-China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> If you count only those that hailed from Manado then it's just a few of them but if you include all those that have Manado blood (Jakarta/Java born) having career in our entertainment industry today then there are still many of them.
> 
> And Yes... Manado is known for beauties.



When we talk about Manado living in Jakarta, or Manado people in Java, it can be said that they are probably mix already. @Jakartans@PkDef (our member here) is a mix blood. He has Manado, Java, and Dutch blood. Ashanty (singer) can be said as Manado women, but she is actually a mix between Manado, Western blood, and Arab blood

Ashanty








VALKRYIE said:


> I haven't tried Indonesian food yet but it looks good. Is the food generally spicy ?



Some region prefer spicy food, and some region dont. For instant, Central and East Java cuisine can be said as sweet than spicy. On the other hand, West Sumatra and West Java (Sundanese) people like spicy taste.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very very interesting ! I did not know that Malays originally came from Sumatra, so Malay language is very similar to Minangkabau dialect as well? And very interesting about the formation of Bahasa Indonesia; that was one thing i noticed how similar Bahasa Indonesia is with Bahasa Malay. In regards to the movement of Malays from Sumatra to the Malay peninsula; it shows us how close and interrelated the people of the Malay Archipelago really are.



Minang Kabau language is so similar with Malay language, and very similar like Bahasa Indonesia. Betawi language ( local Jakarta people) is also a Malay language, every one who understand bahasa Indonesia can understand Betawi language so easily. It has become our national slang language as our celebrities use many of Betawi language on TV and Movie. On the other hand Javanese and Sundanese is not the same language. Honestly, I dont understand their language at all 

Malay language from Riau island is the language that become our national language (bahasa Indonesia). Many Minang people live in Riau though, I dont know why, but Riau is near Singapore ( even first President of modern Singapore is a Minang Kabau descent ), so it can be said as a trader region in Sumatra, so many Minang people are there, and the region is also close to West Sumatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Yorozuya said:


> Before 2009, surveys usually indicate that >70% had positive view about China. After 2009 (i.e. after incidents like cutting survey ship cables, ramming fishermen, oil rig skirmish, etc.), the rating has gone down to a single digit at one time.
> 
> Like I said before, the hate is political. Which means that, North VN is the most anti-China because they are the most politically minded out of the whole country. The politicians are anti-China.



Why the north is the most anti China? Maybe they are close to China, close neighbors always have issues due to any reason, while people usually don't have problem with far-distance countries or people, because they don't know much about them. Can I understand like this?


----------



## William Hung

Edison Chen said:


> Why the north is the most anti China? Maybe they are close to China, close neighbors always have issues due to any reason, while people usually don't have problem with far-distance countries or people, because they don't know much about them. Can I understand like this?



Ask the Viet members here to confirm. The southern Vietnamese are more business oriented, their first priority is making money. They care less about politics.

Northern Vietnamese care more about politics than the South. So they are sensitive to political issues, which means they can become extremely anti-China especially after the political skirmish in the SCS.

I don't think it is because they are direct neighbour to China. Because the few north Vietnamese living directly next to the border with China, they do alot of business with Chinese people so they also are not that anti-China.

The center of the anti-China population is in Hanoi, which is also the political center of VN.

That's why it's quite funny to read some PRC members still believing that north VN is pro-China and the CCP can win their heart again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Yorozuya said:


> Ask the Viet members here to confirm. The southern Vietnamese are more business oriented, their first priority is making money. They care less about politics.
> 
> Northern Vietnamese care more about politics than the South. So they are sensitive to political issues, which means they can become extremely anti-China especially after the political skirmish in the SCS.
> 
> I don't think it is because they are direct neighbour to China. Because the few north Vietnamese living directly next to the border with China, they do alot of business with Chinese people so they also are not that anti-China.
> 
> The center of the anti-China population is in Hanoi, which is also the political center of VN.
> 
> That's why it's quite funny to read some PRC members still believing that north VN is pro-China and the CCP can win their heart again.



Get it. So this is political and macro situation. If it comes to any common people in daily life, I think the difference(north and south attitude) is not so obvious.


----------



## Aepsilons

luoyue said:


> one head, two hand.



Never put all your eggs in one basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liubang

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Never put all your eggs in one basket.



Is the guy from your avatar, you??

On the whole south china sea, doesn't matter if you are north, south, or oversea, they are pretty much have the same opinion. Unless of course, they are chinese vietnamese then they tend to not want to talk about it at all.


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> When we talk about Manado living in Jakarta, or Manado people in Java, it can be said that they are probably mix already. @Jakartans@PkDef (our member here) is a mix blood. He has Manado, Java, and Dutch blood. Ashanty (singer) can be said as Manado women, but she is actually a mix between Manado, Western blood, and Arab blood
> 
> Ashanty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some region prefer spicy food, and some region dont. For instant, Central and East Java cuisine can be said as sweet than spicy. On the other hand, West Sumatra and West Java (Sundanese) people like spicy taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Minang Kabau language is so similar with Malay language, and very similar like Bahasa Indonesia. Betawi language ( local Jakarta people) is also a Malay language, every one who understand bahasa Indonesia can understand Betawi language so easily. It has become our national slang language as our celebrities use many of Betawi language on TV and Movie. On the other hand Javanese and Sundanese is not the same language. Honestly, I dont understand their language at all
> 
> Malay language from Riau island is the language that become our national language (bahasa Indonesia). Many Minang people live in Riau though, I dont know why, but Riau is near Singapore ( even first President of modern Singapore is a Minang Kabau descent ), so it can be said as a trader region in Sumatra, so many Minang people are there, and the region is also close to West Sumatra.





Very interesting bro. I never knew about the similarities of Betawi language with both Bahasa Indonesia and Bahasa Malay. You know I've mentioned this in another thread and it think that it was a shame that Malaysia was formed as a separate nation from Indonesia. In my opinion, Malaysia and Indonesia should have been merged into one Nation State. I actually , personally, supported the premise of Sukarno's premise of rejection towards the creation of the Federation of Malaysia, and I personally wish that the Konfrontasi was successful in Indonesia's favor. The British were not known for their post-colonial legacy, especially their policy of dividing states through ethnic lines. Malaysia should have been integrated within Indonesia. 

The example of what happened in Pakistan and India is an example of poor and nefarious colonial decision making, especially by the western imperial powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

Edison Chen said:


> Get it. So this is political and macro situation. If it comes to any common people in daily life, I think the difference(north and south attitude) is not so obvious.



When it comes to differences in daily life, the differences are trivial. The way they talk may be slightly different, or one may be more relaxed than the other. Like how Americans can differ from state to state. But this difference is trivial if you compare to the difference between an American and an Arab.

When it comes to "macro" situation, the North are more political and nationalistic. You can even see this in the US-VN war. Northerners still willing to fight when their cities were poor and destroyed, while in the South, some people were still busy working their business when war was raging on.

So it is very hard to divide VN into a pro-China and pro-US. The North are nationalistic and therefore will not be pro-China, and will fiercely be so. You can try win the hearts of the South by offering good trade deal, but the south are not so political, so they are not going to fight or lobby for China, especially when there is strong political oppositions from the north.


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very interesting bro. I never knew about the similarities of Betawi language with both Bahasa Indonesia and Bahasa Malay..



Riau people language is so similar with Malaysian language. Indonesian language is a modernized type of our Malay language (originated from Riau region). Malaysian is not focusing themselves to modernized their Malay language, instead they use English in their education system.

If you understand Malay language, it can be said that Malaysian one is quite funny heard. Indonesian's one is a more modernized type. Lee Kuan Yew speech ( during old time, before English is introduced there) is more similar with Indonesian language I dont know why, maybe Malay people in Singapore is more close to our people in Riau than to Malaysian Sabah island, or LKY prefers Indonesian national language since it looks like more modernized.

In the other hand, Negeri Sambilan state in Malaysia is surprisingly still use Minangkabau language than Malaysian version of Malay language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Riau people language is so similar with Malaysian language. Indonesian language is a modernized type of our Malay language (originated from Riau region). Malaysian is not focusing themselves to modernized their Malay language, instead they use English in their education system.
> 
> If you understand Malay language, it can be said that Malaysian one is quite funny heard. Indonesian's one is a more modernized type. Lee Kuan Yew speech ( during old time, before English is introduced there) is more similar with Indonesian language I dont know why, maybe Malay people in Singapore is more close to our people in Riau than to Malaysian Sabah island, or LKY prefers Indonesian national language since it looks like more modernized.
> 
> In the other hand, Negeri Sambilan state in Malaysia is surprisingly still use Minangkabau language than Malaysian version of Malay language.



Interesting ! I guess the type of colonial governance really affected the Malaysians , preferring English as modicum of instruction than say Bahasa Malay. I guess, bro, there is truth in the saying that nationalization does affect the character of a people. If we examine the birth of Indonesia --- it was won through brute force and the Indonesian people had to defeat the Dutch in a bloody liberation war to secure it. Compared to the present day Malaysians; their independence was given to them by the British on a silver platter. They didn't have to fight for their independence unlike say the Javanese, Sundanese, Acehnese, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Awww, its okay, bai @Indos ! We have to appreciate women whatever size. So long as she has a beautiful inner beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful !
> 
> bro @Indos ,
> 
> i want to try some traditional food from yogyakarta; i hear their cuisines are highly renowned in Indonesia.


Yogyakarta is my favorite Place in Java Island..
Yogyakarta style in night life .. (angkringan) 













Best Holiday destination in Yogyakarta...
Borobudur Temple... (Buddhist Temple)





Mark Zuckerbreg In Borobudur.





and Prambanan Temple (Hindus Temple)




Ramayana Festival with Prambanan Background...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

CountStrike said:


> Yogyakarta is my favorite Place in Java Island..
> Yogyakarta style in night life .. (angkringan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Holiday destination in Yogyakarta...
> Borobudur Temple... (Buddhist Temple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Zuckerbreg In Borobudur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Prambanan Temple (Hindus Temple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramayana Festival with Prambanan Background...





Wanna visit Yogyakarta in the future, buddy. Indonesia is my next country to visit in Southeast Asia. And am slowly learning some basic Bahasa Indonesia. 

Ive friends who've visited Yogyakarta and say the trip was amazing.  



CountStrike said:


> Yogyakarta is my favorite Place in Java Island..




Where are you from originally? What part of Indonesia?


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> Nowadays not many artist from Manado in Indonesia, I dont know why.......?
> 
> But some still there like this one
> 
> Angel Karamoy
> 
> View attachment 215211
> View attachment 215212


Not Exactly Bro.. but mostly from Manado who live in Java Island.. Hehe 
Mikha Tambayong (Actres)




Kezia Karamoy (Singer)




Jessica Veranda (Singer)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Interesting ! I guess the type of colonial governance really affected the Malaysians , preferring English as modicum of instruction than say Bahasa Malay. I guess, bro, there is truth in the saying that nationalization does affect the character of a people. If we examine the birth of Indonesia --- it was won through brute force and the Indonesian people had to defeat the Dutch in a bloody liberation war to secure it. Compared to the present day Malaysians; their independence was given to them by the British on a silver platter. They didn't have to fight for their independence unlike say the Javanese, Sundanese, Acehnese, etc.



That is correct.

Here is an article written by a Malaysian :

*Indonesia’s language of unity*
_CERITALAH
BY KARIM RASLAN_



> *Indonesia’s rapidly expanding economy will boost commercial importance of the Malay language, and Malaysian parents will start taking it more seriously.*
> 
> INDONESIA’S rising strength will change the way many Malaysians view Bahasa Malaysia. At the moment, middle-class Malaysians tend to view Malay as a language with limited commercial value compared with English or Chinese.
> 
> However, as Indonesia transforms itself into an economic powerhouse, its language will become increasingly important globally. Malay will also benefit because it is the shared root for both Bahasa Indonesia and Bahasa Malaysia.
> 
> At the same time, the republic’s exploding consumer market of 240 million is tantalising. Global players are descending on Jakarta.
> 
> Recent investors range from Korea’s Lotte to Britain’s HSBC. Also, private equity group CVC has just purchased 90% of the national department store chain Matahari.
> 
> These investors know that in order to succeed in the domestic market, their managers must be able to understand the local language.
> 
> Ironically, then, Indonesia’s rapidly expanding economy will force middle-class Malaysians to wake up to the importance of Bahasa Indonesia, a language that literally binds the archipelago together.
> 
> I am confident that it will boost the commercial importance of the Malay language and that Malaysian parents will start taking it more seriously.
> 
> The economic potential, however, is only one aspect of this argument. A much more important lesson is socio-political.
> 
> *Even though the two languages share the same root, they’ve developed in very different ways. This reflects the contrasting historical narratives at work.*
> 
> Malaysians can learn a great deal from examining these differences.
> 
> Indeed, many of our underlying political problems are revealed in our attitude to the Malay language.
> 
> This in turn will help us understand why we are currently struggling as a nation.
> 
> Our politics has stunted the development of Malay language, and this is hurting us. For a start, Bahasa Malaysia is less vibrant, less intellectual and less creative than Bahasa Indonesia.
> 
> One only has to visit a Gramedia bookstore with all its translated books to realise the extent to which we have been left behind by our neighbours.
> 
> Bookstores in second-tier cities such as Jember and Pekanbaru have a better selection of books published in the vernacular than any bookstore in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Why? It’s because Bahasa Indonesia is very much the product of the republic’s revolutionary ethos. Sukarno’s flamboyant rhetoric is never far from the surface.
> 
> Furthermore, Indonesia’s struggle for Independence is etched in their national psyche. This imbues the language with a capacity for change and dynamism.
> 
> In Malaysia, the dominant ethos is aristocratic.
> 
> For better or for worse, our first Prime Minister, Tunku Abdul Rahman, embedded the elitism of the Istana firmly into our na-tional consciousness.
> 
> As a result, we are more feudal (consider our obsession with titles) while the Indonesians are more egalitarian. Witness our different words for government: _pemerintah_ (Indonesia) and _kerajaan_ (Malaysia).
> 
> This dichotomy is clear in the way the two languages have developed, and indeed diverged.
> 
> A landmark of Indonesia’s national awakening was the historic _Sumpah Pemuda_ of Oct 28, 1928.
> 
> It also marked the first time Malay was formally promoted as Bahasa Indonesia – the language of unity.
> 
> Interestingly, the nationalist thinkers of the time chose not to use Javanese – the language of the largest community in the then-Dutch East Indies – despite its rich, centuries-old literary tradition.
> 
> Instead, they selected a language – Malay – that was used by many as a _lingua franca_ but only spoken as a first language by a tiny minority of about 3% of the population.
> 
> In doing so, leaders such as Mohamad Yamin wanted a national language that would be an open system: accessible to all and value-free.
> 
> This would help bind together a disparate set of peoples: Christian, Muslim, Buddhist and Hindu. As such, the language had to be easy to learn, adaptable and open to external influences.
> 
> In addition, they wanted to avoid the caste-like strictures of Javanese in which a speaker’s social position was always of paramount importance.
> 
> These egalitarian principles were later expanded on by polymaths such as Sutan Takdir Alisjahbana, the essayist and academic, and Goenawan Mohamad, the founding editor of the news weekly _Tempo_.
> 
> Sadly, our language has developed in the opposite direction.
> 
> We have endeavored to make Bahasa Malaysia more Malay and less Malaysian. Our language has evolved into a closed system – shutting out non-Malays and non-Muslims alike.
> 
> Is it any wonder then that Bahasa Malaysia has failed to become a unifying force like Bahasa Indonesia?
> 
> If we want to move forward, we musn’t only leverage off Indonesia’s economic strengths. Their politics and society should be an example to us as well.




====

Anyway, Indonesian dessert made of Banana (native of South Sulawesi)

*Pisang Ijo* (lit: Green Banana)









+

*Pisang Epe*








Simple to make, banana (not too ripe) is pressed into a flat shape then grilled. A sauce made of palm sugar is poured on top when served. Modern variant adds cheese and chocolate.

++

*Barongko*




Mashed banana mixed with sugar, dried coconut or canary bean wrapped in banana leaf then steamed.

+++

Non banana :

*Cucuru Bayao*





Exhausting to make. Made of egg yolks, coconut, and lots of sugar. A very sweet snack. Only made for special occasion like weddings.

++++

*Biji Nangka* (lit: Jackfruit bean)




Made from potato, dried coconut, and sugar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Malaysian is not focusing themselves to modernized their Malay language, instead they use English in their education system.


In higher education. They tried to introduce English for Science and Math, was rejected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Halo @madokafc 

I am just curious though........... 

In which part in Java actually your blood comes ?

is it Yogyakarta ?


----------



## Nike

@Indos Haha is rather complex


i had family in Malang, Semarang and Yogyakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia’s language of unity*
> _CERITALAH
> BY KARIM RASLAN_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> May the buying spree continue



China South Rail (CSR) acquired 100 percent of a British ocean engineering company's share for 130 million pounds (190 million U.S. dollars) to fill deep-sea robot industry gaps in China

Zhuzhou China South Rail Times Electric Co (CSR Times Electric), a subsidiary of CSR, signed an acquisition deal with Specialist Machine Developments (SMD), a British deep-sea robot and sub-sea engineering machinery manufacturer.

The British company, located in Newcastle, offers equipment for deep ocean applications, including underwater engineering machines and remotely operated underwater vehicles that work in hazardous environments worldwide.

The acquisition is expected to help China obtain core deep-sea robotic technology and equipment, according to CSR.

China South Rail acquires British deep-sea specialist company - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Chinese CSR rolls out ultra-quick-charge bus*
English.news.cn 2015-04-16 13:27:35 






NINGBO, April 16 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese company on Thursday unveiled the world's quickest charging electric bus, with a battery that takes just 10 seconds to be fully charged.

The bus recharges while stationary or while passengers get on or off, and each charge enables the bus to run for least five kilometers, said Zhou Qinghe, president of Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, a subsidiary of high-speed train maker CSR.

In addition, the bus consumes 30 to 50 percent less energy than other electric vehicles.

The capacitor can function safely for 12 years even under extreme temperatures, according to the company.

CSR hopes the electric bus will attract foreign customers. Central and east Europe, looking to replacing their old vehicles, was cited as market with potential.

On Thursday orders for 1,200 buses were placed.
Chinese CSR rolls out ultra-quick-charge bus - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

This is awesome.

Actually it has dual use. Charge storage and release is THE toughest part of devising a laser. They must be devising better capacitors. @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> Actually it has dual use. Charge storage and release is THE toughest part of devising a laser. They must be devising better capacitors. @AndrewJin


You are not using fancy words.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> You are not using fancy words.



I use words that are required. Some concepts are only properly encapsulated by those 'fancy' words.

Incidentally, this is the same firm that recently acquired a British underwater engineering firm, SMD.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I use words that are required. Some concepts are only properly encapsulated by those 'fancy' words.
> 
> Incidentally, this is the same firm that recently acquired a British underwater engineering firm, SMD.


Encapsulate, thanks!!!


----------



## frequency

Nihonjin1051 said:


> buahahaha!


Why are you grabbing your crouch in your avatar pic?


----------



## bobsm

*China becomes largest industrial robot producer last year*
*Xinhua Finance 2015-04-15 15:50 BEIJING*







China became the biggest industrial robotics producer in 2014, reported People's Daily Wednesday.

Last year, newly-added industrial robotics numbered about 56,000, of which more than 10,000 were made in China, according to data posted on the 2015 China National Robotics Development Forum.

The number was much higher than the 37,000 newly added industrial robotics in 2013, which led the growth of all countries' around the world. Experts pointed out that despite the world largest robotics market, Chinese businesses' homemade products output accounts for only a small part of the total industrial robotics sales in the country and some core parts are still produced by their foreign peers. However, alongside the gradual debut of future preferential policies, the "Internet Plus Manufacturing" strategy is likely to boost industrial robotics industry vitality, holds analyst of Changjiang Securities.

In the future, investors are advised to pay attention to the stock investment opportunities in Chinese robotics firms such as Siasun Robot & Automation Co., Ltd. (300024.SZ), Shanghai Step Electric Corporation (002527.SZ), and Shenzhen Inovance Technology Co., Ltd. (300124.SZ).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NarThoD

katarabhumi said:


> That is correct.
> 
> Here is an article written by a Malaysian :
> 
> *Indonesia’s language of unity*
> _CERITALAH
> BY KARIM RASLAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> Anyway, Indonesian dessert made of Banana (native of South Sulawesi)
> 
> *Pisang Ijo* (lit: Green Banana)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> *Pisang Epe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple to make, banana (not too ripe) is pressed into a flat shape then grilled. A sauce made of palm sugar is poured on top when served. Modern variant adds cheese and chocolate.
> 
> ++
> 
> *Barongko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashed banana mixed with sugar, dried coconut or canary bean wrapped in banana leaf then steamed.
> 
> +++
> 
> Non banana :
> 
> *Cucuru Bayao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhausting to make. Made of egg yolks, coconut, and lots of sugar. A very sweet snack. Only made for special occasion like weddings.
> 
> ++++
> 
> *Biji Nangka* (lit: Jackfruit bean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from potato, dried coconut, and sugar.


Man you make me remember my childhood again hehe, especially that Biji nangka dessert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

One more food. Its called *SUP TORPEDO*. What soup is it?? go google it yourself.

Hint : Its good for men !!! STRONG !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Seriously, the only food that I remember trying is Nasi Padang.
Jarkata Street Food
matkiding - YouTube

I didn't go out to the street after being warned.


----------



## bobsm

*The quiet revolution*
*A slowing economy commands headlines, but the real story is reform*
http://www.economist.com/printedition/2015-04-18
WITH China, the received wisdom belongs to the pessimists. Figures this week revealed that growth has slowed sharply and deflation set in, as the economy is weighed down by a property slump and factory production is at its weakest since the dark days of the global financial crisis. In the first three months of 2015, GDP grew at “only” 7% year-on-year. Growth for 2015 will probably be the weakest in 25 years.

Fears are rising that, after three soaring decades, China is about to crash. That would be a disaster. China is the world’s second-largest economy and Asia’s pre-eminent rising power. Fortunately, the pessimists are missing something. China is not only more economically robust than they allow, it is also putting itself through a quiet—and welcome—financial revolution.

The robustness rests on several pillars. Most of China’s debts are domestic, and the government still has enough sway to stop debtors and creditors getting into a panic. The country is shifting the balance away from investment and towards consumption, which will put the economy on more stable ground (see article). Thanks to a boom in services, China generated over 13m new urban jobs last year, a record that makes slower growth tolerable. Given China’s far bigger economy, expected growth of 7% this year would boost the global economy by more than 14% growth did in 2007.

However, the real reason to doubt the pessimists is China’s reforms. After a decade of dithering, the government is acting in three vital areas. First, in finance, it has started to loosen control over interest rates and the flow of capital across China’s borders. The cost of credit has long been artificially low, squashing the returns available to savers while, at the same time, succouring inefficient state-owned firms and pushing up investment. Caps on deposit rates are becoming less relevant, thanks to an explosion of bank-account substitutes that now attract nearly a third of household savings. Zhou Xiaochuan, the governor of China’s central bank, has said there is a “high probability” of full rate-liberalisation by the end of this year.

China is also becoming more tolerant of cross-border cash flows. The yuan is, little by little, becoming more flexible; multinational firms are able to move revenues abroad more easily than before. The government’s determination to get the IMF to recognise the yuan as a convertible currency before the end of 2015 should pave the way for bolder moves.

The second area is fiscal. Reforms in the early 1990s gave local governments greater responsibility for spending, but few sources of revenue. China’s problem of too much investment stems in big part from that blunder. Stuck with a flimsy tax base, cities have relied on sales of land to fund their operations and have engaged in reckless off-books borrowing.

The finance ministry now says it will sort out this mess by 2020. The central government will transfer funds to provinces, especially for social priorities, while local governments will receive more tax revenues. A pilot programme has been launched to clear up local-government debt. It lays the ground for a municipal-bond market—despite the risks, that is better than today’s opaque funding for provinces and cities.

The third area of reform is administrative. In early 2013, at the start of his term as prime minister, Li Keqiang pledged that he would cut red tape and make life easier for private companies. It is easy to be cynical, yet there has been a boom in the registration of private firms: 3.6m were created last year, almost double 2012’s total.

The high road of lower growth

In time, these reforms will lead to capital being allocated more efficiently. Lenders will price risks more accurately, with the most deserving firms finding funds and savers earning decent returns. If so, Chinese growth will slow—how could it not?—but gradually and without breaking the system.

Yet dangers remain. Liberalisation risks breeding instability. When countries from Thailand to South Korea dismantled capital controls in the 1990s, their asset prices and external debts surged, ultimately leading to banking crises. China has stronger defences but nonetheless its foreign borrowing is rising and its stockmarket is up by three-quarters in six months.

And then comes politics. Economic reforms have high-level backing. Yet the anti-corruption campaign of President Xi Jinping means that officials live in fear of a knock on the door by investigators. Many officials dare not engage in bold local experiments for fear of offending someone powerful.

That matters because reform ultimately requires an end to the dire system of _hukou_, or household registration, which relegates some 300m people who have migrated to cities from the countryside to second-class status and hampers their ability to become empowered consumers. Likewise, farmers and ex-farmers need the right to sell their houses and land, or they will not be able to share in China’s transformation.

Ever fond of vivid similes, Mr Li says economic reforms will involve the pain a soldier feels when cutting off his own poisoned arm in order to carry on fighting. “Real sacrifice”, he says, is needed. China’s quiet revolution goes some of the way. But Mr Li is right: much pain lies ahead.

http://www.economist.com/news/leade...-headlines-real-story-reform-quiet-revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

TaiShang said:


> China South Rail (CSR) acquired 100 percent of a British ocean engineering company's share for 130 million pounds (190 million U.S. dollars) to fill deep-sea robot industry gaps in China
> 
> Zhuzhou China South Rail Times Electric Co (CSR Times Electric), a subsidiary of CSR, signed an acquisition deal with Specialist Machine Developments (SMD), a British deep-sea robot and sub-sea engineering machinery manufacturer.
> 
> The British company, located in Newcastle, offers equipment for deep ocean applications, including underwater engineering machines and remotely operated underwater vehicles that work in hazardous environments worldwide.
> 
> The acquisition is expected to help China obtain core deep-sea robotic technology and equipment, according to CSR.
> 
> China South Rail acquires British deep-sea specialist company - People's Daily Online



Huh..........how can an insignificant island that lags far behind China technologially, help China obtain core deep-sea robotic technology and equipment, it doesnt yet have, according to CSR?? Weird indeed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh..........how can an insignificant island that lags far behind China technologially, help China obtain core deep-sea robotic technology and equipment, it doesnt yet have, according to CSR?? Weird indeed....



For a moment there i thought you were referring to Japan



sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> For a moment there i thought you were referring to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> sarcasm



LOOOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

mike2000 is back said:


> LOOOL



What can i say. Island Empires and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What can i say. Island Empires and all.



both island Empires collapsed, inland Empires rule

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> both island Empires collapsed, inland Empires rule



Hahaha so you think.


----------



## TaiShang

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh..........how can an insignificant island that lags far behind China technologially, help China obtain core deep-sea robotic technology and equipment, it doesnt yet have, according to CSR?? Weird indeed....



It is not easy to excel in each and every high technology. At times, you just want to leap forward by buying off the the existing technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

China's decrease in its U.S. debt holdings appeared to be in line with China's efforts to promote a market-oriented exchange rate system and diversify the use of its huge foreign exchange reserves, experts say.

Data from the U.S. Treasury Department showed that China trimmed its U.S. debt holdings for the sixth time in a row in February, dropping to 1.2237 trillion U.S. dollars. Over the past year, China cut its U.S. treasuries holdings by 49.2 billion U.S. dollars.

Although both countries unloaded U.S. debt in that month, Japan overtook China to be the biggest foreign holder of U.S. government securities for the first time in years. Over the past year, Japan added a net of 13.6 billion dollars of U.S. Treasuries.

China cuts U.S. Treasuries holdings in efforts to diversify forex reserves - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese solar equipments to light up Rio 2016 Olympics*
2015-04-20 08:06
Xinhua Editor: Mo Hong'e 

Maracana Stadium in Rio de Janeiro of Brazil, where the 2014 World Cup final was held, will be back into the spotlight at Rio 2016 Olympic Games, powered by Chinese solar equipments.

Originally built for the 1950 World Cup Brazil, the Estadio Jornalista Mario Filho, better known as the Maracana, will host the opening and closing ceremonies, as well as the soccer matches of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games.

Produced by Chinese solar power company Yingli Solar, the world's largest solar panel manufacturer, and installed in 2014, the 1, 556 solar panels encircling the metal roof of the stadium will continue to power the coming Rio 2016.

COMMITMENT TO SUSTAINABILITY

"All the panels have at least 25 years of service life," Jeffrey Barnett, vice president of International Sales at Yingli Green Energy Americas told Xinhua on Sunday.

According to Yingli, the 390 kilowatt (KW) system, which has been providing green power to this iconic stadium since the 2014 World Cup, can reduce 2,560 tons of carbon dioxide emissions every year.

This echoes with Brazil's determination to hold an environment- friendly Olympics and set an example of sustainability.

"We aim to reduce the carbon dioxide emissions and hold a low- carbon Olympics, leaving a green legacy for Brazil," said Tania Braga, the Rio 2016 Committee Head of Sustainability, Accessibility and Legacy.

"Sustainability does not include additional costs ... it helps being more efficient and then it reduces costs," Braga said.

Yingli solar panels' 25-year-warranty means long term generation of clean electricity in returns on one-time investment, said Barnett, which is a vivid footnote to sustainability.

"The success in Maracana project was a fantastic brand building case and a milestone to Yingli's development in Latin America, since we established our first office in this region in Sao Paulo in 2011," said Barnett.

In addition to the Maracana, Yingli also installed one megawatt (MW) solar panels to deliver clean electricity to Arena Pernambuco, in the Western suburbs of the Recife metropolitan area. This project generates 1,500 MWh of electricity every year, enough for 6,000 Brazilians' annual electricity consumption.

In addition to the big projects, Yingli is also promoting solar systems suitable for residential and business buildings, bringing clean energy to people's life, said Barnett, adding that Yingli has expanded its business in more than 20 countries in Latin America during the past years, and Brazil is one of the most important, along with Chile and Mexico. The company will further boost performance in this region in the coming years, by building a larger and stronger team.

MORE OPPORTUNITIES

Brazil's geological features, energy structures, and recent water crisis also provide new opportunities to solar power.

Brazil's southeast region, where most of the country's hydroelectric power plants are located, is suffering from a dry season. As the country depends largely on hydropower, which accounts for 70 percent of its total electricity generation capacity, a water crisis stimulates more demand from other recourses.

On the other hand, Brazil also enjoys sufficient sunshine, huge demand for electricity and a tradition of using clean energies, making it an attractive market for China's solar equipment manufacturers, which are producing over 60 percent solar panels in the world.

According to a report by GTM Research, a market analysis institute on green energy based in Boston, U.S., the Latin American region installed 625 MW of solar photovoltaics (PV) in 2014, a 370 percent increase in annual growth over 2013, led by Brazil, Chile and Mexico.

Yingli is not the only Chinese company targeting the green energy potential of the biggest economy in Latin American.

BYD, China's electric vehicle and solar panel manufacturer, has entered this market with its electric vehicles. It will open its first factory in Brazil this year, to produce batteries, solar panels and assemble electric buses with imported parts.

Several Brazilian cities have been testing BYD's electric buses. So when its first factory is operational in the second half of 2015, it will already have customers.

"The negotiations with Rio are advanced for a relatively large fleet, to attend to a request of the city government, which wants to reduce carbon emissions, make improvements for the Olympic Games," said Adalberto Maluf Filho, BYD's director of Marketing and Governmental Affairs for Brazil. "We expect to be able to provide a large fleet by early 2016, in time for the Olympic Games."

Chinese solar equipments to light up Rio 2016 Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

*Video goes viral showing close China-Pakistan friendship -China BBS*

At the time before Chine President Xi Jinping’s state visit to Pakistan on Monday and Tuesday next week, a video made by “Fuxinglushang (on the road of rejuvenation) Studio” goes viral on the Internet, showing the close friendship between China and Pakistan.



The man in green in the video is Amiad who is from Attock City of Pakistan and is studying at Beijing Language and Culture University in Beijing. On March 23, 2015, the National Day of Pakistan, he and his friends performed like flash mob to sing for the China-Pakistan friendship. The video was produced by a famous studio Fuxinglushang (on the road of rejuvenation) Studio and became a hit once published.



Xi’s two-day state visit to Pakistan will be his first trip to the South Asian country since he assumed the presidency in 2013, and it will provide a powerful impetus to the China-Pakistan friendship and deepen comprehensive collaboration.

*"I think it is very good video!PK and CN students in Beijing Language University, Use PK language music, for CN and PK are brothers~!for Xi Jinping visit to Pakistan~For Friendship~" ZY (Because I am new ,so not able to save since the content contained a link, please search for google this title ,and You can watch the video!thanks for friendship!)*

*who can save since the content contained a link,please help me .Post Reply this news ,I think is a good video! thank you ，use you id is ok

谁的账户可以发表这个有视频和图片的新闻呢，我觉得这个不错啊，能不能带图重新发表次呢？谢谢哈*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*China adds 5.04 GW solar capacity in Q1*

Xinhua, April 20, 2015

China added 5.04 gigawatts (GW) of photovoltaic (PV) power generation capacity in the first three months of 2015, the National Energy Administration (NEA) said on Monday.

The amount includes 4.38 GW from PV power stations and 0.66 GW from distributed PV power projects, according to NEA figures.

*China's cumulative installed capacity for solar PV power reached 33.12 GW by the end of March*, with 27.79 GW from PV power stations and 5.33 GW from distributed PV power projects.

The first quarter saw total PV power generation reach 8 billion kilowatt-hour (KWH).

China has been working to increase its share of non-fossil fuels in the power matrix, including hydropower, wind power, solar power and nuclear power.

The State Council released an action plan on energy development for 2014-2020 last November, promising more efficient, self-sufficient, green and innovative energy production and consumption. 

China adds 5.04 GW solar capacity in Q1 - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Alibaba wants its merchants to ditch PCs, just use smartphones *

Steven Millward

18 hours ago






Alibaba wants its merchants to ditch their PCs. The ecommerce titan has rolled out new tools into its Taobao mobile app (pictured above) that allow the marketplace’s 8.4 million annual active merchants to run their stores solely from their phones. (Update: Swapped in the latest stat for Taobao sellers; the original article stated 7 million.)

The shift to mobile-only is optional for now, but an Alibaba representative tells _Tech in Asia_that two million merchants have already opted for the smartphone-only method in the two weeks since the new tools have been available in beta. “The growing adoption of smartphones and mobile shopping in China means that online merchants should shift their focus from PC to mobile,” said Zhang Kuo, director of Alibaba Group’s mobile business division, in a statement.

That means an online seller will run their store and add new products to it just from their phone rather than using the desktop browser-based interface. To make that process easier on mobile, merchants can scan a new product’s barcode with their phone to add it to the store’s inventory using the Taobao app. “To complete product dispatch procedures, merchants can simply scan barcodes on shipping bills to enter package tracking numbers, without the need to manually input them,” added a spokesperson. Brand-new Taobao merchants can even start their store from scratch within the Taobao app without the need to fire up a laptop.

Across Taobao and sister site Tmall (a marketplace aimed at larger merchants and major brands), Alibaba has 334 million shoppers. Of the total RMB 787 billion (US$126.4 billion) in consumer spending (GMV) on the two estores in Q4 2014, 42 percent of that tally was spent by people shopping on mobile devices.

That shows China’s shoppers are way ahead of Alibaba’s merchants in the shift to mobile.

Alibaba wants merchants to ditch PCs, just use smartphones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Mercedes Benz Hit with 350 Million yuan Fine over Price Rigging
2015-04-23 10:12:41 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Hai Peng






A Mercedes Benz dealer shop in Nantong City, Jiangsu Province. [Photo: agencies]

Provincial authorities in Jiangsu have slapped a 350-million yuan fine on Mercedes Benz for price manipulation.

The Jiangsu provincial price control bureau is also fining a number of Mercedes distributors 7.8 million yuan in total.

The penalties follow an investigation into accusations that Mercedes has been dictating a minimum selling price to many of its dealers in the province of Jiangsu.

The 350 million yuan fine accounts for 7 percent of Mercedes' total sales in Jiangsu last year.

China's anti-trust regulator has also hit Volkswagen and Chrysler with similar fines for price-fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China building home-grown DRAM industry, to pose threat to existing leaders in 2017*

By: Josephine Lien & Jessie Shen | digitimes | Posted: 24 Apr 2015, 10:50






(The China government is helping local firms make mergers and acquisitions overseas)

China is stepping up efforts to establish its own DRAM industry, which will likely pose a threat to the current industry leaders such as SK Hynix and Micron Technology in 2017, according to industry sources.

China's government is looking to support local companies to develop home-grown memory technologies, said the sources. Efforts include help for local firms to make mergers and acquisitions overseas, and to encourage partnerships and cooperation between the local and international companies, the sources indicated.

A Chinese consortium of investors led by *SummitView Capital* has acquired US-based *Integrated Silicon Solution* (ISSI), specializing in the design and development of DRAM products. Other consortium members include *eTown MemTek*, *Hua Capital* and *Huaqing Jiye*.

SummitView Capital is backed by the Shanghai government, while Hua Capital manages part of an investment fund established by China's central government aiming to boost the local IC industry development. Meanwhile, eTown MemTek's major shareholder is E-town capital with the Beijing government backing.

The acquisiton of ISSI by the group of Chinese government-backed investors already indicates China's ambition to step into the memory industry, market observers believe.

In addition, five or six cities in China are reportedly vying to become China's DRAM production hub, as the chosen one will receive full support from the central government, the observers said. Meanwhile, large-scale local enterprises, such as BOE Technology, reportedly expects to venture into DRAM manufacturing with the government backing, the observers indicated.

The China government will also encourage international memory vendors to partner with the local firms. Nevertheless, the partnerships will have to be under certain conditions, such as technology transfer through joint ventures, the observers noted.

China is expected to meet the goal of establishing its own and competitive DRAM industry by 2017, and start to pose threat to the existing global leaders, the observers indicated. SK Hynix and Micron will first feel the threat, and the global DRAM industry could be pushed into another wave of consolidation, the observers said.

China building home-grown DRAM industry, to pose threat to existing leaders in 2017 - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Trust me, this is not happening. Right now, China doesn't even have a small low end dram base in the country, unlike say SoC design where China has many fabless firms at the low end, and some like HiSilicon and Speadtrum at the medium range.

Dram industry is essentially a trio-poly with Samsung/SK Hynix/Micron together taking a market share of greater than 80%, and the rest share largely going to smaller firms in Taiwan and Korea. Also these firms aren't sitting calm, and are investing HEAVILY in their dram business, especially Samsung, which is taking a massive lead in memory business, and investing further.

ISSI is a small dram firm with some core technologies, but no where near the top 3. The acquisition itself is far from certain because it is yet to be approved by shareholders, and then it will go for security review of US Government.

Even if China takes over ISSI, it will not be able to reach even 10% share by 2017, because the acquisition can only be successfully achieved latest by 1st quarter 2016, and there are way too many problems in the whole thing.

For me, China will start competing professionally by 2017, with companies like Speadtrum, and Hi Silicon. Also, China is stronger in MEMS and CMOS sensors compared to DRAM. You didn't even mention the proposal to acquire OmniVision which is infact a leader in CMOS sensors. While this deal will most likely be blocked by the US Government, CMOS is a sector in which with good efforts China can do good.

So you should look out for MEMS, CMOS and mainly on SoCs.


----------



## Raphael

China’s great deleveraging – You read it here first, folks | Asia Times

*China’s great deleveraging – You read it here first, folks*

Asia Unhedged reported last week that a shift to equity from debt financing would reduce corporate leverage in China and reduce the much-exaggerated debt problems of Chinese companies. Unlike the U.S., where rapid debt buildup was the cause of the 2008 crisis, China’s debt expansion was a response to the 2008 crisis, insulating China’s economy from the global Great Recession. Now that the stock market has restored reasonable valuations to Chinese equities, mainland companies will opt for lower-cost equity financing.

Bloomberg News belatedly got the joke today:

As authorities show a newfound tolerance for defaults and debt levels at Shanghai Composite Index members climb to all-time highs, Chinese companies are increasingly tapping the equity market for funds to pay down liabilities and invest in growth. They’ve announced $82 billion of secondary stock offerings in 2015, a figure UBS Group AG predicts will increase to a record $161 billion by December. That comes on top of $10 billion already raised through IPOs.

Investor appetite for new shares has rarely been stronger after a world-beating rally in the Shanghai Composite added $4.4 trillion to China’s market capitalization over the past year. While the gains came too late to stave off the first defaulton domestic debt by a state-run company last week, officials at both China’s securities regulator and the central bank have endorsed the flow of funds into equities as a way to support an economy growing at the slowest pace since 2009.

Of course, the Chinese authorities have been talking about promoting equity financing as a replacement for debt for the past year. Once equity market valuations reached a P/E of 16 on the Shanghai Composite, the floodgates opened, as the earnings yield on equity fell below the interest rate on debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China company to build $2bn refinery in Russia*
Mon Apr 27, 2015 7:6AM






A file photo of an under-construction refinery in Russia

*China plans to build an oil treatment facility in Russia as the two countries strengthen ties in face of the United States and Europe.*

The planned refinery, with a capacity of 2 million tons, is to be constructed jointly by China's company Qin Hua An Tszyu and Russia's Tuymaada-Oil, Itar-Tass quoted Investment Promotion Agency of the Sakha Republic as saying.

“According to the agreement signed in Beijing, the refinery will be located in Aldan region of Yakutia. A joint venture is expected to be established for the project implementation. The project bid cost totals $2 billion," the agency said.

More detailed discussions on the project are to be held in May when the Chinese company would send a team of export to Yakutia in Far East Russia.

“The investment volume, the term, shares in the joint venture will be discussed in detail in Yakutsk,” the report said.

Qin Hua An Tszyu company is sponsored by the University of Tsinghua and the China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC).

China and Russia are improving economic relations, particularly in the energy sector.

Russia is building a pipeline to China to supply the Asian giant with gas.

On Saturday, China called on Russia to join its new Silk Road trade link initiative – an ambitious project meant to revive the ancient commercial route between Asia and Europe.

Cai Guiru, the president of the Association of Chinese Entrepreneurs in Russia, expressed hope that Russian companies would show their willingness to join the project.

"At the moment, $40 billion has been allocated for the Silk Road fund and development of capital projects. The first tranche of 10 billion is already on the fund's account," she said at a meeting with the Russian Federal Migration Service's chief. 

"Russia should play a greater role in getting investments from this fund," Cai was quoted as saying by Sputnik news agency.

The Silk Road project linking China with Europe was introduced by Chinese President Xi Jinping in 2013.

With the project, Beijing seeks to improve political ties, create a traffic network between the Pacific Ocean and the Baltic Sea, shorten the barriers to trade and investment, and broaden settlements in national currencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

Why Tesla is failing in China, but local brands are thriving.

________________________________________________

Why high-end E-cars are failing in Beijing

24 Apr 2015 City Will Philipps 

As we sit behind the wheel of a gleaming Tesla Model S in a Parkview Green mall showroom, it’s fitting that, outside, a cloud of haze hangs low over Beijing. Electric cars, whether made by American manufacturer Tesla or by one of a handful of Chinese companies, are symbolic of the eternal fight against the city’s pollution problem.

US-owned Tesla, one of the world’s leading ‘pure’ electric car manufacturers, is worth an estimated USD25 billion and growing. Its vehicles are the first of their kind with enough clean power under the hood to be considered a viable substitute for petrol-powered cars. But Tesla’s Beijing showroom, one of 15 centers in China, sees a lone customer enter its doors during the hour we spend there. Across the Mainland, Tesla is stuttering, with a reported 120 cars sold each month – “unexpectedly weak” sales in the words of founder Elon Musk. Last month, the company fired much of its top-level management in China. So what went wrong?

China is considered a huge market for pure and hybrid electric vehicles, due to the huge demand for cars and an acute need for cleaner transport. The government and big business backs it – fleets of all-electric taxis were slated for some suburbs of Beijing last year, and this year tech giants like Tencent have expressed interest in developing driverless E-cars. So why the drop in sales? The failure has come as a surprise to many, but with Telsa’s standard model costing in the high six figures – and few to no major public incentives – even the cheapest Tesla remains a luxury product.

In the showroom, semi-enthusiastic salespeople talk us through various specs and the practicalities of electric car ownership. In China, the Model S has been on the market since April 2014 and retails for RMB648,000 (in the US it’s USD70,000, a little over RMB400,000, comparable to brands with well-established appeal, like Audi or Porsche).

Much like an ordinary smartphone, the Tesla is charged through a single power cable. According to the sales spiel, owners are able to use an adapter to plug the car directly into their garage mains or top up at one of 100 charging stations around Beijing (great, if you happen to own a garage or live near a charging station, not so good if you don’t).

China aimed to be home to 500,000 electric cars in 2011 but fell well short of the mark – only 6,000 eventually made it onto the road. The main deterrent was ‘range anxiety’ – fear of running out of power due to a scarcity of charging points. Since 2014, however, sales have begun to rise. The Beijing municipal government last year announced plans to build 10,000 public charging poles across the city, while newly purchased electric cars receive a 10 percent road tax break and bypass the license plate lottery required for new petrol-driven cars. Forbes reported that according to the China Automotive Technology Research Center, electric vehicle sales were 30 times higher in December 2014 than January 2014, surpassing even monthly sales figures in the US.

*But while Tesla hasn’t been able to capitalize, China’s domestic electric car manufacturers have. According to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, output of electric passenger cars rose 300 percent in 2014 from the previous year. The beneficiaries? BYD and SAIC, whose cars retail for a fraction of the price of a standard Tesla. BYD’s Qin, China’s top-selling electric car in 2014, costs just RMB189,000.*

Back in the Beijing showroom, which let’s not forget is located in one of Beijing’s most upmarket malls, the displays of Tesla-branded T-shirts and baseball caps give the impression of being in a sports car showroom with a racing pedigree (we don’t imagine BYD sell many logo-embossed polos). Maybe that’s the point, but even so, Musk’s hope for millions of Tesla cars on the road by 2020 looks hopeful, if not outright fanciful. 

Why high-end E-cars are failing in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> Why Tesla is failing in China, but local brands are thriving.
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Why high-end E-cars are failing in Beijing
> 
> 24 Apr 2015 City Will Philipps
> 
> As we sit behind the wheel of a gleaming Tesla Model S in a Parkview Green mall showroom, it’s fitting that, outside, a cloud of haze hangs low over Beijing. Electric cars, whether made by American manufacturer Tesla or by one of a handful of Chinese companies, are symbolic of the eternal fight against the city’s pollution problem.
> 
> US-owned Tesla, one of the world’s leading ‘pure’ electric car manufacturers, is worth an estimated USD25 billion and growing. Its vehicles are the first of their kind with enough clean power under the hood to be considered a viable substitute for petrol-powered cars. But Tesla’s Beijing showroom, one of 15 centers in China, sees a lone customer enter its doors during the hour we spend there. Across the Mainland, Tesla is stuttering, with a reported 120 cars sold each month – “unexpectedly weak” sales in the words of founder Elon Musk. Last month, the company fired much of its top-level management in China. So what went wrong?
> 
> China is considered a huge market for pure and hybrid electric vehicles, due to the huge demand for cars and an acute need for cleaner transport. The government and big business backs it – fleets of all-electric taxis were slated for some suburbs of Beijing last year, and this year tech giants like Tencent have expressed interest in developing driverless E-cars. So why the drop in sales? The failure has come as a surprise to many, but with Telsa’s standard model costing in the high six figures – and few to no major public incentives – even the cheapest Tesla remains a luxury product.
> 
> In the showroom, semi-enthusiastic salespeople talk us through various specs and the practicalities of electric car ownership. In China, the Model S has been on the market since April 2014 and retails for RMB648,000 (in the US it’s USD70,000, a little over RMB400,000, comparable to brands with well-established appeal, like Audi or Porsche).
> 
> Much like an ordinary smartphone, the Tesla is charged through a single power cable. According to the sales spiel, owners are able to use an adapter to plug the car directly into their garage mains or top up at one of 100 charging stations around Beijing (great, if you happen to own a garage or live near a charging station, not so good if you don’t).
> 
> China aimed to be home to 500,000 electric cars in 2011 but fell well short of the mark – only 6,000 eventually made it onto the road. The main deterrent was ‘range anxiety’ – fear of running out of power due to a scarcity of charging points. Since 2014, however, sales have begun to rise. The Beijing municipal government last year announced plans to build 10,000 public charging poles across the city, while newly purchased electric cars receive a 10 percent road tax break and bypass the license plate lottery required for new petrol-driven cars. Forbes reported that according to the China Automotive Technology Research Center, electric vehicle sales were 30 times higher in December 2014 than January 2014, surpassing even monthly sales figures in the US.
> 
> *But while Tesla hasn’t been able to capitalize, China’s domestic electric car manufacturers have. According to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, output of electric passenger cars rose 300 percent in 2014 from the previous year. The beneficiaries? BYD and SAIC, whose cars retail for a fraction of the price of a standard Tesla. BYD’s Qin, China’s top-selling electric car in 2014, costs just RMB189,000.*
> 
> Back in the Beijing showroom, which let’s not forget is located in one of Beijing’s most upmarket malls, the displays of Tesla-branded T-shirts and baseball caps give the impression of being in a sports car showroom with a racing pedigree (we don’t imagine BYD sell many logo-embossed polos). Maybe that’s the point, but even so, Musk’s hope for millions of Tesla cars on the road by 2020 looks hopeful, if not outright fanciful.
> 
> Why high-end E-cars are failing in Beijing



Good that Tesla fails in China while domestic competitors thrive.

*McDonald's Beijing supplier gets record pollution fine*
China.org.cn, April 30, 2015

A Beijing company that supplies fries to McDonald's has been fined a record 3.9 million yuan (655,000 U.S. dollars) for water pollution, the city's environmental watchdog said on Wednesday.





The photo shows Beijing Simplot Food Processing Co., Ltd. [Photo/synjnc.com] 

The penalty imposed on Beijing Simplot Food Processing Co. Ltd. -- a joint venture between U.S. agribusiness giant J.R. Simplot Company, McDonald's and the Beijing Agricultural, Industrial and Commerce General Company -- is the largest fine ever meted out by Beijing for pollution.

In November, official inspectors found the chemical oxygen demand (COD) in waste water discharged by the company was 563 mg per liter, exceeding the limit of 500 mg/liter.

Law enforcement officials immediately blocked the company's sewage pipes and ordered it to treat its waste water at a processing plant.

The pollution occurred as Beijing Simplot was upgrading its sewage treatment facilities. The polluted water flowed into urban pipe networks, according to the Fengtai District Environmental Protection Bureau.

The bureau decided on the fine after a hearing in March.

China is strengthening environmental protection with tougher laws and regulations. In January, the amended Environmental Protection Law came into effect, bringing with it tougher measures against polluters and lifted the caps on pollution fines.

Last year, Beijing also sharply increased fees levied on the discharge of major air and water pollutants, including sulfur dioxide, nitric oxide, chemical oxygen demand and ammonia nitrogen.

Zhong Chonglei, an official with Beijing Municipal Environmental Protection Bureau, said heavy polluters in Beijing would see both their pollution fees and fines multiplied by as much as 15 times.

"The discharge costs for polluting companies are catching up with the cleaning costs," Zhong said. "It will exert greater economic leverage in the city's industrial restructuring."

Beijing Simplot, established in 1992 in Beijing's Fengtai District, primarily produces French fries and hash browns for McDonald's and other East Asian customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*New Balance loses China trademark case*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-4-30 10:57:34

*A Chinese court has ordered an affiliate of US sneaker maker New Balance to compensate a Chinese citizen 98 million yuan ($16 mln) for infringing his trademark rights.*

The Guangzhou Municipal Intermediate People's Court in south China's Guangdong Province also ordered New Balance Trading (China) Co., Ltd. to stop using "Xin Bai Lun" to promote its products in China, the court told Xinhua on Wednesday.

*The verdict, issued on April 24, said the New Balance affiliate sold its products in the Chinese market under the name "Xin Bai Lun," similar to the trademark "Bai Lun" registered by a man surnamed Zhou in 1996.

Zhou also registered "Xin Bai Lun" in 2011. New Balance failed to block the registration after raising an objection with the Chinese trademark authority.*

The court defied the "necessity" argued by the US company to use "Xin Bai Lun" instead of its registered trademark "New Balance" in China, as "Xin Bai Lun" is neither the translation or transliteration of "New Balance."

According to the court, the compensation amounted to half of the profits the defendant made during the period the infringement took place.

New Balance has not appealed the case so far.

***






*Sputnik News*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Sorry for the intrusion. But before it goes blank again, I have been having a lot of problems accessing this forum. It shows Error 403.


----------



## TaiShang

*Large real estate project by Chinese developer starts to construct in London*
Xinhua, May 1, 2015

A 600-million-pound (922 million U.S. dollars) real estate project developed by Chinese Greenland Group in Wandsworth, London laid foundation stone on Thursday.

The Ram Quarter project, the Chinese leading developer's first scheme in Britain, covers an area of 30,000 square meters, with a total planned floor area of 90,000 square meters. Greenland aimed to develop it into a large scale residential complex, integrating apartments, affordable housing and commercial facilities.

"London, as an international financial center, provides an excellent environment for investment, giving us great confidence in future developments and investment," said Xu Jing, Greenland Group's Executive Vice President.

Xu said that the group's accumulative investment in London was expected to reach 1.3 billion pounds in the next few years.

Edward Lister, deputy mayor of the Greater London, said that the Ram Quarter Project will transform the area into "a very vibrant and exciting quarter."

"We are trying to build 50,000 homes a year in this city, we need partners like Greenland," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Fish detection system for toxins wins Chinese company invention award*
Apr 18, 2015

A method for detecting toxins through the reactions of fish embryos has won Chinese company Vitargent International a top prize for inventions, organisers said Friday.

The Grand Prix at the International Exhibition of Inventions of Geneva went to Vitargent, from Hong Kong, for the natural method of finding toxins.

"The company uses embryos of zebra fish whose reactions make it possible to study more than a thousand toxins at the same time," organisers said in a statement.

"This method can be used in many areas such as food, medicine, plastic products, cosmetics or any other substance which can enter into contact with people, like water, for example."

The fish embryos would react in between 48 and 72 hours after being exposed to a product being tested for toxicity.

A thousand inventions were under review and a total of 55 were given awards.


Fish detection system for toxins wins Chinese company invention award

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*China to invest 4.2 trillion yuan for Beijing regional integration*

China’s years of planning for the city-cluster known as Jing-Jin-Ji, or the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration, have now entered the next stage. *China is to invest 4.2 trillion yuan (700 billion USD) over the next 6 years* to coordinate the integration development between the three regions. 

According to specific guidelines released Thursday, the essence of the plan is to relieve Beijing of non-core functions and to restructure the regional economy while exploring new ways for growth. 

According to this blueprint, many functions will be gradually transferred from Beijing to Tianjin and Hebei, such as industrial development, education, medical treatment, research institutions and social organizations. It stipulates that by 2017, Beijing’s non-core functions will be transferred, and by 2020, Beijing residents’ population should be controlled to within 23 million. The plan also states that a regional transportation network needs to be built, in order to facilitate coordinated development and reduce disparities between the three regions. Finally, the schedule stipulates that the Jing-Jin-Ji cluster should be complete by 2030. 

So far, it has been one year since the development plan for the three locations was raised by the country's leadership. Analysts say the initiative will eventually bring in massive investment in the real estate, construction, and environmental sectors. 

However, integration will be difficult, as there are stark differences between the three regions. Disparities can be found in terms of income, education, density of population, public services and industrial structure. 

Thus in the transfer process, the first is to integrate the traffic among the three areas, which will include a 9000 km highway network, city-to-city highways, and an improved railway network. Second is to coordinate local markets and break long-standing barriers within those markets. The third is to integrate public services, especially in Hebei Province, the weakest area among the three.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*WHO approves China's Ebola test *

English.news.cn 2015-05-01 01:04:36 

SHANGHAI, April 30 (Xinhua) -- The World Health Organization (WHO) has approved an Ebola test reagent developed by a Shanghai firm, the company said in a statement on Wednesday.

The real-time diagnostic kit, manufactured by Shanghai ZJ Bio-Tech Co., Ltd. has been listed as eligible for WHO procurement and recommended to be used to diagnose Ebola virus disease worldwide, said the statement.

It said three kits were approved by the WHO so far. The other two are manufactured by developers in the U.S. and Germany.

Last November, the China Food and Drug Administration has approved the test reagent.

Shanghai ZJ Bio-Tech Co., Ltd. is a high-tech enterprise which focuses on developing, manufacturing and selling gene diagnostic reagents. Their products have been sold in more than 70 countries and regions worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese auto firms turn to big data to help build new vehicles*

2015-05-03





A concept vehicle by Chang'an Automobile at the Chongqing international auto show, June 2013. (File photo/Xinhua)

China's Chang'an Automobile recently formed a partnership with auto news website Autohome to use analysis of big data in the development of new vehicle models, reports the Beijing-based Economic Observer.

Chang'an and Autohome announced the partnership before the Auto Shanghai fair that opened April 22, saying they plan to allow consumers to participate in the process of developing automobile models.

The two companies said they will work together on building a new platform and developing and improving products.

"Consumer demand is changing at an increasingly fast rate," said Li Xiang, Autohome founder and president. "The customary approach of introducing a new generation of products every six to seven years cannot keep pace with these changes. Even the practice of unveiling new models every year with minor variations seems to be out of step with current trends."

The fate of auto companies in the market over the next decade will depend on whether they can develop a business model that is in line with consumer demand, Li said.

The recent partnership with Chang'an highlighted the efforts of Autohome to restructure its business and become a big data service provider for car companies, after its competitor Yiche turned to e-commerce, said the report.

Sources said that each time Chang'an is about to develop a new vehicle model, Autohome will conduct a survey on its online forum and will compile data for analysis, which would reflect consumer preference better than traditional surveys.

Li said Autohome's surveys will be more precise and effective, since they will be carefully geared toward people of certain backgrounds.

Several Chinese auto makers have teamed up with internet companies to develop products based on big data analysis, the newspaper said, citing the example of SAIC Motor and e-commerce giant Alibaba.

Employees of domestic Chinese auto brands said that over the next five to 10 years, the use of big data in product development may help their companies become more competitive against foreign brands in China that are operating through joint ventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*The Chinese consortium acquires OmniVision Technologies for $1.9 billion*

OFweek | Posted: 04 May 2015, 11:27

American chip manufacturer OmniVision Technologies has agreed to be acquired by the Chiense consortium at a price of US$ 1.9 billion approximately in cash, according to the reports.






The Chinese consortium consists of three Chinese companies, namely, Hua Capital, CITIC Capital and Goldstone Investment. They will pay the deal at a price of US 29.75 dollars per share, which is at a premium of 12% in accordance with the closing price of OmniVision Technologies at NASDAQ last Wednesday.

The price of OmniVision Technologies' shares rose 36% or so in the past year.

The customer of OmniVision Technologies includes Apple, and its rivals include Sony, Samsung and Himax.

OmniVision Technologies has its own design center and test center in China, and nearly 80% business revenues come from China.

The deal is expected to be completed in the third or fourth quarter of fiscal 2016. OmniVision Technologies CEO Shaw Hong will reportedly still take office in the company after the deal ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Siemens probed over allegations of bribing hospitals*
ecns.cn, May 4, 2015

Siemens' medical branch is being investigated by China's State Administration for Industry and Commerce over allegations of bribing Chinese hospitals to gain favor for expensive medical products, Beijing Business Today reported on Monday.

The paper quoted anonymous sources as saying that the administration has accused Siemens and its distributors of providing more than 1,000 hospitals with free medical appliances in return for the exclusive use of chemical reagents developed by Siemens on those appliances. In doing so, Siemens violated Chinese laws against unfair competition.

A variety of medical appliances, including blood testing devices, are involved.

Siemens has not been available for comment, and phone calls by the newspaper to the company's Chinese executives have gone unanswered.

The State Administration for Industry and Commerce began to investigate Siemens over the bribing allegations last year.

Siemens, together with General Electric and Philips, accounts for 70 percent of China's high-end medical equipment market. The company's medical branch in China mainly covers lab diagnosis, hearing aids and diagnostic imaging and treatment.


*Beijing's April second-hand home sales hit 25-month high*
May 4, 2015

The transaction volume of second-hand homes in Beijing reached 17,191 in April, the highest in nearly 25 months, according to new data from property agent Centaline.

Zhang Dawei, chief analyst with Centaline, attributed the rise to easing policies on buying and selling the second-hand homes.

In late March, China's central bank cut the minimum down payment requirement for second home buyers to 40 percent.

Minimum down payments for first and second home purchases using the housing provident fund, which offers urban residents lower rates than those of commercial banks, were also lowered.

Business tax will be exempted on sales of homes purchased more than two years ago, in stead of the previous requirement of five years, announced by the Ministry of Finance.

The property market will be better this year, Zhang said, citing continuous policy stimulus. The demand for improved housing will increase and add energy to the brisk market.

China's property market took a downturn in 2014 due to weak demand and an excess of unsold homes. The cooling has continued into 2015, with both sales and prices falling and investment slowing.

Since November 2014, the central bank has cut interest rates twice. Banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) was also cut twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Wireless power transfer enhanced by metamaterials*
Apr 30, 2015 by Lisa Zyga feature

(Phys.org)—Over the past decade, research on wireless power transfer has led to the development of several commercial applications, such as wireless charging of mobile devices and electric toothbrushes, as well as wireless powering of radio-frequency identification (RFID) tags. However, these applications are restricted by limitations on the distance and efficiency of current wireless power transfer technology.

In a new study published in EPL, scientists at Tongji University in Shanghai, China, have experimentally demonstrated a way to improve the efficiency of wireless power transfer by using magnetic metamaterials. The new method improves the efficiency of the design from a few percent to nearly 20% at a distance of 4 cm, which could pave the way toward new applications, including wireless charging of implanted pacemakers and electric vehicles.

The concept of wireless power transfer dates back to the 1890s, when Nikola Tesla began experimenting with wireless electricity with limited success. Now more than a century later, the idea has again attracted attention. In 2007, for example, MIT researchers demonstrated wireless power transfer and have been developing products under the start-up "Witricity."

Coincidentally, metamaterials have had a somewhat similar history. Around the turn of the 20th century, scientists began exploring the idea of artificial materials that could manipulate light in unusual ways, but not until the early 2000s were true metamaterials first fabricated.

In the new paper, the Tongji researchers have embedded magnetic metamaterials into the coils used in non-radiative wireless power transfer, which is the method used by most of today's wireless power transfer applications. In the researchers' design, one coil creates a magnetic field, which is captured by the second coil as voltage.

Like all metamaterials, the ones used here contain subwavelength microstructures that can manipulate electromagnetic waves in ways not possible with other materials. Here, the metamaterials are assembled with "meta-atoms," which are 2.6-cm etchings on the spiral copper coils.
This particular size of 2.6 cm is important because it allows for strong coupling between the deep subwavelength resonant modes of the meta-atoms, and this coupling is responsible for increasing the transfer efficiency.

"By embedding metamaterials into non-resonant coils, the overall efficiency of the wireless power transfer system is found to be greatly enhanced, due to the coupling between metamaterials," the researchers wrote in their paper.

Although the efficiency decays quickly as distance increases—from 32% at 3 cm to 15% at 5 cm—the 20% efficiency near 4 cm marks a sweet spot for certain applications, such as wireless charging of pacemakers and other medical devices.

In the future, the researchers hope to build on this metamaterial-enhanced wireless power transfer method to develop many other applications. The scientists expect that, due to the metamaterials' homogenous magnetic behavior, the metamaterials can be assembled like ordinary materials, and so can avoid the technical fabrication challenges that many metamaterials face.

"Since the wireless power transfer system based on metamaterials has many benefits, we believe it can be widely used in medical research, electric vehicle charging, the civilian industry, and so on," the researchers wrote.

Wireless power transfer enhanced by metamaterials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*IMF close to declaring yuan fairly valued: report*
By Dai Tian (





(Photo source: Xinhua)

The International Monetary Fund is close to declaring renminbi fairly valued for the first time in more than a decade, according to the Wall Street Journal.

The fund is expected to make its result official in reports due out in the coming months,said the Journal on Sunday.

A special drawing right (SDR) review is also underway, where the IMF will decide whether to include renminbi into the SDR currency basket, said Zhu Min, deputy managing director of the Washington-based organization, earlier in April.

According to the IMF, selections of currencies for the SDR basket are based on two criteria– the size of the country's exports and whether its currency is freely useable.

The SDR, an international reserve asset, currently comprises US dollar, Japanese yen,British pound and euro.

Renminbi has gained popularity across the world, and the currency is expected to account for 10 percent world reserves by 2025, reported Bloomberg citing a survey of central banks carried out in March. Asian monetary authorities are likely to show the most support.

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak pledged support to renminbi at the launch ceremony of Renminbi Clearing Bank in Malaysia in April, adding that the currency willplay a key role in facilitating trade and investment in Southeast Asia.

According to the IMF, the selections of currencies for the SDR basket are based on two criteria -- the size of the country's exports and whether its currency is freely useable. Thelatter requires a certain degree of capital account convertibility.

During IMF's last review in 2010, the yuan met the export criterion, but not the freelyuseable criterion.

According to Zhu, the review this year will make full assessment on the use of yuan incommercial banks' liabilities, its share in global foreign exchange and derivativestransactions, its ranking in international reserves, and its proportion in the global bondmarket.

In addition to the technical statistics, the IMF will also review China's efforts to increaseyuan capital account convertibility, said Zhu.

On Saturday, China's Central Bank Governor Zhou Xiaochuan said in a statement at theSpring Meetings in Washington that this year China plans to launch a series of reformsthat target currently inconvertible items under the capital account, with the aim of furtherpromoting capital account liberalization and making the yuan a more freely usablecurrency.

The IMF will fully evaluate China's capital account reforms in the SDR review, Zhu said.

As to when the yuan will be included in the SDR, Zhu said theoretically the SDR reviewwill be concluded this year, but considering the complexity and the importance of theyuan, the IMF will remain flexible in terms of the timetable for the review.

Christine Lagarde, managing director of the IMF, said on Thursday that the Chineseauthorities knew quite well what is desirable, what needs to be changed and improved inthe monetary policy and in the financial sector in China.

"I believe what the Chinese authorities have actually indicated. ..will naturally beconducive to an assessment of whether or not the yuan is freely usable, which is as youknow one of the key criteria," she said at a press briefing on the sidelines of the SpringMeetings.

The inclusion of yuan in the SDR has already received support from some advancedeconomies. During the Spring Meetings, British Finance Minister George Osborne said aspart of the internationalization of yuan, it's sensible to see the yuan come into the basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*What’s the future of China’s overseas investment?*
*By Joshua Aizenman*
May 4 2015

China offers a prime example of export-led growth that has benefited from learning by doing and by adopting foreign know-how, supported by a complex industrial policy. Arguably, a modern version of mercantilism has been at work. The Global Crisis put an abrupt end to China’s export-led, high growth and large current-account surplus trajectory. In the US, the private sector was forced to de-leverage and lower demands for imports. Other crisis-hit developed countries also cut back on imports. Consequently, the Global Crisis and its aftermath induced rapid Chinese internal balancing, reducing the scope of future reserve hoarding. Since the Crisis, China’s current-account surplus fell from 10% of GDP in 2007 to 2% in 2013.

A legacy cost of Chinese policies during the 2000s is its skewed external balance. China’s been long on low-yielding foreign assets (mostly international reserves) and short on high-yielding assets (mostly large liabilities associated with past net FDI inflows). While China’s net external financial assets in 2013 was about 20% of China’s GDP, the real net return on these assets was negative (see Hanemann 2014). This reflects two fundamental factors:

The low real return on Chinese international reserves, which is two-third of its gross external assets; and
The high return on past FDI inflows to China, which accounts for about 60% of Chinese external liabilities.1
The low return on Chinese foreign assets is bad news, especially considering the rapid ageing of China’s population. This is in contrast to Japan, where the sizable return on its foreign asset position helps in buffering the future income of its rapidly greying population.

*External rebalancing*

A way of mitigating the adverse consequences of China’s legacy of external balance sheet exposure is external rebalancing, that is ‘swapping’ some of its international reserves with higher yielding foreign equities and outward Chinese FDI (e.g. Shotter 2014). *Indeed, China embarked on diversifying its holdings of dollar international reserves by channeling surpluses into a sovereign wealth fund, encouraging outward FDI in tangible assets, and offering much higher expected returns.2 The outcome has been growing FDI in the global resource sectors and infrastructure services, especially in commodity and mineral exporting countries, which includes developing countries and emerging markets in Africa and Latin America.* In a way, China has joined the trend of other emerging markets.3

*Bilateral central bank swaps*

After the Global Crisis in 2008, China embarked on large bilateral currency-swap agreements with other countries. This was done in tandem with the unprecedented provisions of swap-lines among the OECD countries and the more selective provision of four swap-lines by the Fed to selected emerging market economies. Comparing the bilateral swap-lines offered by the Fed and the People’s Bank of China reveals key differences. Most of the swap-lines offered by China have been to commodity countries – developing and emerging market economies – whereas most of the bilateral swap-lines offered by the Fed are between the OECD countries and four emerging markets: Brazil, South Korea, Mexico, and Singapore.

In Aizenman and Pasricha (2010), we point out that the selection criteria explaining the Fed’s supply of bilateral swap-lines to emerging markets were:

Close financial and trade ties;
A high degree of financial openness; and
A relatively good sovereign credit history.
Chances are that similar factors account for the Chinese supply of renminbi bilateral swap-lines to a growing list of developing and emerging markets, as has been vividly illustrated by Garcia-Herrero and Xia (2015).4 This strategy blends very well with the trade internationalisation of the renminbi in the context of the broader outward FDI strategy of China, and is consistent with the channeling of China’s net foreign-asset position into an outward FDI-cum-credit strategy.

*New evidence*

In our own work, we take stock of what may be the new chapter of Chinese-outward mercantilism, which is aimed at securing a higher rate of return on its net foreign asset position, leveraging its success in becoming the global manufacturing hub (Aizenman et al. 2015). We suppose that in the aftermath of the Global Crisis, China bundled outward FDI with its finance dealing (lending, swap-lines, trade credit), its trade and foreign investment (including exports of Chinese capital products and labour services), and leveraged its growing market clout.

This bundling strategy has been mostly applied to developing and emerging market economies, and to ‘commodity-countries’. During the Global Crisis and its aftermath, China rapidly increased its outward FDI, swap-lines, imports and exports to selected countries. Such a bundling strategy is consistent with Adams and Yellen (1976) – bundling as a manifestation of market clout in which the bundling party leverages its market powers aimed at increasing its surplus. Accordingly, China may use its market power in the provision of ‘swap and lender of last resort’, supplying capital goods and infrastructure services to its trading partners.

We find that:

*Chinese manufactured exports to, and commodities from, its trading partners are positively associated with the outflows of FDI to the recipient countries;*
*The provision of a renminbi swap-line is positively associated with the size of Chinese bilateral trade with the swap-line recipient countries; and*
*Small countries tend to be the recipients of renminbi swap-lines.*
Focusing on Chinese greenfield FDI abroad and distinguishing between the FDI outflows into tradable sectors, non-tradable sectors, and natural resources, we find:

Chinese trade influences the natural resources sector FDI;
Exports of manufactures are negatively associated with FDI outflows while the effects of commodities imports are positive;
The association between Chinese FDI outflows in the natural-resources sector and commodities imports has become stronger since the Global Crisis;
The positive association between Chinese-outward FDI and commodities imports increases with the provision of renminbi swap-lines to China’s trading partners.
*The influence of renminbi swap-lines is especially large on the Chinese-outward FDI in the natural resources sector. The overall findings support the notion that in the aftermath of the Global Crisis, Chinese-outward FDI is bundled with trade and financial linkages, thereby increasing the country’s influence in the international markets, and securing its long-run access to a stable supply of commodities.*

Figure 1 shows a heat map of average Chinese bilateral trade, outward FDI, and renminbi swap-lines as a ratio of a recipient country’s GDP in the sample. Figure 2 overviews the relationship between Chinese FDI, trade, and swap-lines. The diamond chart plots – based on bilateral data – Chinese FDI, exports, imports, and swap-lines, all measured as a ratio of a recipient country’s GDP and weighted by the sample means. The dotted, dashed and solid lines plot the statistics before, during and after the Global Crisis (2008-2009), respectively. The diamond charts indicate concurrent and significant surges in Chinese-outward FDI, swap-lines, imports and exports to the selected countries.

Figure 1. Chinese-outward FDI, bilateral trade, and renminbi swap-lines. The heat maps plot sample means of greenfield FDI, aggregate FDI, bilateral trade and renminbi swap-lines as a ratio of recipient country’s GDP. Darker colours corresponds to higher intensity

A. China’s greenfield FDI







B. China’s aggregate FDI






C. China’s bilateral trade






D. Renminbi swap-lines






Figure 2. Relationship between Chinese FDI, trade, and swap-lines

The diamond chart plots – based on bilateral data – Chinese FDI, exports, imports, and swap-lines, all measured as a ratio of a recipient country’s GDP, weighted by the sample means. The dotted, dashed and solid lines plot the statistics before, during and after the Global Crisis, respectively. The recipient countries are listed in Table 1.

A. Chinese greenfield FDI






B. Chinese aggregate FDI






Table 1. China’s top industry activities and investing companies in outward greenfield FDI before and after the Global Crisis. This table reports the largest capital investment by China in host countries from January 2003 to January 2015, based on the ‘fDi Intelligence database’ (a database run by the Financial Times).






The shortness of the sample we use and the lack of more detailed data do not allow us to evaluate the success of the bundling strategy in delivering higher returns to the Chinese net foreign asset position. The willingness of China to extend credit lines and invest in countries with a history of default – including Argentina, Venezuela, and Zimbabwe – raises concerns about the growing exposure of China to sovereign defaults and the risk of partial nationalisation of its outward FDI assets.

*‘In kind’ payment*

One should keep in mind, however, that some Chinese lending to commodity countries is secured by ‘in kind’ long-run payment in the form of oil flows and other commodities back to China.5 Arguably, Chinese outside exposure may be also partially hedged by the growing dependence of some developing countries on Chinese infrastructure services needed to maintain their upgraded rail system, the growing importance of China as the prime destination of their imports, and, for some, their dependence on China as their only ‘lender of last resort’.6

While it is premature to estimate the returns on this bundling strategy, the outcome has been markedly increased access for emerging African, Asian and Latin American countries to improved infrastructure services that are both co-financed and constructed with the help of Chinese capital goods and knowhow and co-paid by the growing exports of commodities and minerals to China. The proposed formation of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, in which China would be the main shareholder, may well be viewed as a follow up of this bundling strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

With the development of "One Belt One Road" and the establishment of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the BRICS Development Bank, and the Silk Road Fund, China is now assuming greater responsibilities in the international financial system, and the internationalization of RMB is gaining further momentum.

Some media have commented that although this process cannot be as smooth and plain as silk, it’s very likely to move faster than most people have expected. Some multinational enterprises have expressed their approval of RMB Settlement. 

Multinational enterprises favor RMB settlement - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

bobsm said:


> *Fish detection system for toxins wins Chinese company invention award*
> Apr 18, 2015
> 
> A method for detecting toxins through the reactions of fish embryos has won Chinese company Vitargent International a top prize for inventions, organisers said Friday.
> 
> The Grand Prix at the International Exhibition of Inventions of Geneva went to Vitargent, from Hong Kong, for the natural method of finding toxins.
> 
> "The company uses embryos of zebra fish whose reactions make it possible to study more than a thousand toxins at the same time," organisers said in a statement.
> 
> "This method can be used in many areas such as food, medicine, plastic products, cosmetics or any other substance which can enter into contact with people, like water, for example."
> 
> The fish embryos would react in between 48 and 72 hours after being exposed to a product being tested for toxicity.
> 
> A thousand inventions were under review and a total of 55 were given awards.
> 
> 
> Fish detection system for toxins wins Chinese company invention award


Should be extremely useful screening contaminated seafood coming from Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> Should be extremely useful screening contaminated seafood coming from Japan



You misunderstand. It is the fish embryos being used to test toxins of other products.


----------



## Keel

*China Ranked No.17 on the World Tourism Competiveness Index*
2015-05-07 21:13:43 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Li
*



*

A large number of tourists seen outside the Confucius Temple in Nanjing city in east China's Jiangsu province on May 2, 2015, the second day of the May Day holiday. [Photo: Chinanews.com]

A report released by the World Economic Forum shows that China has risen to the 17th spot on the world tourism competiveness list. This is a steep jump from number 45 just two years earlier. 

The report ranks 141 countries based on an evaluation of their potential to generate economic and social benefits. Spain topped this year's world rankings and Japan was listed as the most competitive tourism destination in Asia.

Other popular traveling destinations including France, Germany, Britain, and Switzerland have all managed to hold onto their top positions in the global rankings. 

The report also highlights that the gap between developed countries and emerging economies in terms of competiveness in the tourism sector is narrowing.

East Asia has become the most dynamic travel region in the world in recent years due to the rapid growth in the number of both international and local tourists. 

Except Japan and China, seven other Asian countries are listed among the top 50 competitive economies, including Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia. 

The report says that Asian countries need to further improve infrastructure and develop digital tourism services, such as making use of the internet and mobile terminals to disseminate tourism information.

According to the World Economic Forum, the global tourism industry grew at 3.4% per annum in the past four years, accounting for one tenth of the world's GDP. Experts say that this number is expected to reach 5.2% in the next five years.


*





The Travel & Tourism Competitiveness Report 2015*

*http://www3.weforum.org/docs/TT15/WEF_Global_Travel&Tourism_Report_2015.pdf
*
 
*



*


*Beijing's April second-hand home sales hit 25-month high*
English.news.cn 2015-05-03 20:29:24 




BEIJING, May 3 (Xinhua) -- The transaction volume of second-hand homes in Beijing reached 17,191 in April, the highest in nearly 25 months, according to new data from property agent Centaline.

Zhang Dawei, chief analyst with Centaline, attributed the rise to easing policies on buying and selling the second-hand homes.

In late March, China's central bank cut the minimum down payment requirement for second home buyers to 40 percent.

Minimum down payments for first and second home purchases using the housing provident fund, which offers urban residents lower rates than those of commercial banks, were also lowered.

Business tax will be exempted on sales of homes purchased more than two years ago, in stead of the previous requirement of five years, announced by the Ministry of Finance.

The property market will be better this year, Zhang said, citing continuous policy stimulus. The demand for improved housing will increase and add energy to the brisk market.

China's property market took a downturn in 2014 due to weak demand and an excess of unsold homes. The cooling has continued into 2015, with both sales and prices falling and investment slowing.

Since November 2014, the central bank has cut interest rates twice. Banks' reserve requirement ratio (RRR) was also cut twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

*China-developed encephalitis vaccine set to protect nearly 1.5 mln Lao kids
*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015/4/1 20:15:53
Share on twitterShare on facebookShare on sinaweiboShare on linkedinMore Sharing Services1


Nearly one and a half million Lao children are set to benefit from a China-developed vaccine that prevents the spread of a deadly and debilitating mosquito- borne virus which has no known cure.

The vaccine against Japanese encephalitis (JE) is being offered across Laos in a concerted campaign towards protecting all children in the country from the virus found in tropical.

While not all infections result in the development of the disease, for those who it does, the symptoms include potential for death, reduced life expectancy and lifelong neurological disabilities.

The campaign is a cooperative effort between the Lao government and international organizations such as WHO, UNICEF and the Gavi public-private vaccine alliance.

The partners are hoping eradicate the disease from the country and beyond by vaccinating children, deemed the most at risk group.

Addressing the launch of the campaign, Laos' Deputy Prime Minister Dr Pankham Viphavanh said 1,460,000 Lao children aged 12 months to 15 years would receive preventative doses free of charge.

He called on all concerned to work together to ensure the target of 95 percent immunization was exceeded in every village and district across the country.

The vaccine, developed by Chengdu Institute of Biological Products, is the first from China to be pre-qualified by the WHO and continued to undergo further research to help share the benefits more widely among those for whom it is most needed, according to Yang Lingjiang, manager of international business and cooperation of the institute.

Gavi CEO Anuradha Gupta commended Laos on its commitment to spreading the benefits of vaccination and disease prevention to its population, and highlighted the positive socio-economic returns from investment in prevention.

"20,000 die from JE worldwide every year, and those who survive suffer from extreme disabilities," she said.

"Vaccination does not just bring down morbidity and mortality especially among children, but also brings economic gains because children who are vaccinated are healthier, less prone to illness, have better school attendance and better prospects throughout their lives."
Posted in: Medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's economy is changing from industry-dominated to service sector-leading, representing a new bright spot.*

Data released by the National Bureau of Statistics recently show that in the first quarter the added value of China's tertiary industry accounted for 51.6 percent of GDP, up 1.8 percentage points from the same period in 2014 and 8.7 percentage points higher than secondary industry.

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0508/c98649-8888988.html

*China's highest customs starts operation in Xinjiang *

Xinjiang's Karasu Customs, China's only land port open to Tajikistan, officially opened on Friday after ten years of preparation.

The port, located at an altitude of 4,100 meters. The oxygen level is less than 60 percent of that of the plains and its terrestrial radiation is as high as 500 millisieverts, five times the safe level.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Policemen escorts Li Huabo, *the second suspect from China's "100 most wanted economic fugitives" list*, after he was repatriated from Singapore on May 9, 2015, as part of operation "Sky Net".

Second most-wanted fugitive on Interpol list extradited - People's Daily Online





*China's southwestern province of Sichuan debuts quake insurance program*

China's ‪#‎Sichuan‬ Province is launching a pilot program that insures ‪#‎earthquake‬ victims and aims to protect long-term residential houses from possible destruction.* It's the first program of its kind in the country, and the local government will provide subsidies to residents to help move the program along.*

The ‪#‎insurance‬ will cover damages to houses in earthquakes with a magnitude of five or higher. It also includes direct damages caused by landslides, fires, volcano eruption, explosions, and other related disasters induced by earthquakes within the past 72 hours.

There will be 6 compensation levels under the program. Residents can buy insurance that pays up to 60 thousand yuan for rural residents and 150 thousand yuan for urban residents, if their houses are destroyed in a major earthquake. The insurance will be in effect for one year and is renewable.

The Sichuan government will also inject 20 million yuan as the launching fund of the program, and will inject more capital based on the situation in the future.

According to local officials, during the trial period, local governments at different levels will pay 60 percent of the insurance premiums, and individual buyers will pay 40 percent. For rural residents who are receiving insurance of minimum living standards, and low-income disabled residents, the government will pay the full amount of the premiums.

China’s southwestern regions are more prone to earthquakes since they are located on the Himalayas-Mediterranean seismic belt, including Tibet, the western part of Sichuan Province and the parts of Yunnan Province.

The devastating 8.0 magnitude earthquake that struck Wenchuan County in Sichuan in May 2008 has left over 87,000 people dead and missing. In April 2013, Sichuan’s city of Ya’an was also hit by a 7.0-magnitude earthquake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese company brings golf resort to Cuba*

‪#‎Chinese‬ company Beijing Enterprises Group is working with the ‪#‎Cuban‬government to build a ‪#‎golf‬ resort in time for the closing of this year's International Tourism Fair in Havana, according to Juventud Rebelde, local Cuban daily newspaper.

President of the Beijing Enterprises Group, Wang Dong, along with Cuba’s Tourism Ministry’s business director Jose Reinaldo Daniel, signed a letter of intent which gave the green light t...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Announces Establishment of European Institute*
2015-05-08 
CRI

Telecommunication giant Huawei announced Thursday the establishment of its European Institute, at the European Business Summit (EBS) which took place in Brussels.

Located in Leuven, Belgium, the Huawei European Institute will coordinate research institutions of this Chinese equipment manufacturer in Europe. This is an initiative of Huawei in its overall innovation strategy.

Huawei currently has 18 research institutions in eight European countries, with more than 1,200 researchers, to address next-generation network technologies (5G).

In his speech to the EBS, rotating CEO of Huawei Guo Ping said the European Institute would strengthen cooperation with European industrial and academic circles to promote "Europe 4.0", "Digital Europe" and "smart growth" in Europe.

The president of the Huawei European Institute is Zhou Hong, who is in charge since 2014 in research, standardization and technological cooperation of Huawei Europe. Its vice-president is Walter Weigel, former Director General of the European Institute for Telecommunications Standards (ETSI).

The establishment of the European Institute represents the will of Huawei to expand its investment in Europe. Being in Europe since 2000, Huawei has created more than 9,900 jobs there last year. In 2014, Huawei had more than 200 technical cooperation projects in Europe, participated in 17 "Framework Programs" and the "Horizon 2020" of the European Union (EU).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba steps up overseas investment*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-5-11 14:56:01

Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group is stepping up acquisitions of overseas companies to increase its presence in the global market after securing dominance at home, China Securities Journal reported on Monday.

The tech conglomerate has bought a large stake in US online retailer Zulily for 56 million US dollars, allowing it to gain footing across the Pacific. The company has been eager to stretch its business network to the overseas market following success in China.

Alibaba has invested big in US e-commerce companies, including luxury shopping website 1stdibs and ShopRunner, a shipping service provider for retailers. It also reached an agreement with Costco, the second largest retailer in the United States, to help the American company sell products in China.

In a better-than-anticipated financial report for the first quarter of the year, the company posted revenues of 17.43 billion yuan (2.85 billion US dollars), up 45 percent from a year earlier.

However, its revenue from overseas markets accounted for less than 9 percent of the total, dwarfed by the 80 percent made in the domestic market.

Boosted by the stellar performance, the company's shares on the New York exchange jumped 1.23 percent to close at 87.06 US dollars on May 8.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## TaiShang

*Salaries for fresh graduates jump 20%*
Shanghai Daily, May 12, 2015

Salaries for fresh college graduates jumped 20 percent last month from a year ago, with the biggest hirers being information technology and Internet firms, recruitment portal zhaopin.com said yesterday.

The average salary offered for fresh graduates was 4,793 yuan (US$773.06) per month, about 840 yuan more than a year ago, the website said in a survey conducted in April that covered 58,996 university students who are slated to graduate in July.

Law graduates were highest paid with an average salary of 5,200 yuan a month, while philosophy graduates earned the lowest average salary of 3,667 yuan, the survey said.

Firms paid higher salaries amid better business prospects and young job seekers also demanded higher wages, the survey said.

Information technology and Internet companies were the most popular employers among fresh graduates, according to the survey.

*China's FDI up 11.1% in Jan.-April*

Source: Xinhua | May 12, 2015

Foreign direct investment (FDI) on the Chinese mainland jumped 11.1 percent year on year in the first four months of 2015, settling at 273.61 billion yuan (US$44.49 billion), the Ministry of Commerce said on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Core technology key to China boost*

As China shifts gears from a manufacturing-driven ‪#‎economy‬ to an innovation-driven one, problems and limits of Chinese firms have surfaced – namely, lacking core ‪#‎technology‬.

China’s robotic science is a clear case. China is the world's number-one market for ‪#‎robots‬. It overtook Japan in 2013. In 2014, the sales of robots surged 54% from a year earlier to 56,000. That's a quarter of the global sales of robots.

But 70% of the market in China is owned by global leading manufacturers and patent holders, such as Swiss ABB and Germany’s Kuka. The 30% left over is shared by over 400 fragmented Chinese robot assemblers.

And because of the high research and development standard in the sector, the bulk of patent holders in China are universities, instead of private companies – the most active players in the U.S.

“When it comes to key technology, or core components in devices, we have a huge dependency on non-Chinese manufacturers. It's urgent to boost our own innovation ability,” said Mao Weiming, Vice Minister of Industry and IT.

There are people trying to change the situation. China is making more high-end medical devices, challenging foreign dominance in the sector.

Machinery manufacturing is also taking off. In 2014, machinery became the biggest part of Chinese exports to America – accounting for almost half.

Also, China-based Broad occupied over 10% of the U.S. market with the central air conditioner it manufactured.

"Our product is the most expensive in the U.S. market, but our non-electric air conditioners occupy the largest share," said Wang Shuguang, Broad’s general manager.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *Core technology key to China boost*
> 
> As China shifts gears from a manufacturing-driven ‪#‎economy‬ to an innovation-driven one, problems and limits of Chinese firms have surfaced – namely, lacking core ‪#‎technology‬.
> 
> China’s robotic science is a clear case. China is the world's number-one market for ‪#‎robots‬. It overtook Japan in 2013. In 2014, the sales of robots surged 54% from a year earlier to 56,000. That's a quarter of the global sales of robots.
> 
> But 70% of the market in China is owned by global leading manufacturers and patent holders, such as Swiss ABB and Germany’s Kuka. The 30% left over is shared by over 400 fragmented Chinese robot assemblers.
> 
> And because of the high research and development standard in the sector, the bulk of patent holders in China are universities, instead of private companies – the most active players in the U.S.
> 
> “When it comes to key technology, or core components in devices, we have a huge dependency on non-Chinese manufacturers. It's urgent to boost our own innovation ability,” said Mao Weiming, Vice Minister of Industry and IT.
> 
> There are people trying to change the situation. China is making more high-end medical devices, challenging foreign dominance in the sector.
> 
> Machinery manufacturing is also taking off. In 2014, machinery became the biggest part of Chinese exports to America – accounting for almost half.
> 
> Also, China-based Broad occupied over 10% of the U.S. market with the central air conditioner it manufactured.
> 
> "Our product is the most expensive in the U.S. market, but our non-electric air conditioners occupy the largest share," said Wang Shuguang, Broad’s general manager.





Even for the Chinese manufacturers, almost all the more technical parts are imported. 
Possession of Core technology is very important.


----------



## bobsm

*China software sector revenues up 18 pct in Q1 *

English.news.cn 2015-05-13 15:51:27 

BEIJING, May 13 (Xinhua) -- Business revenues for China's software sector increased 17.5 percent year on year in the first quarter to 880 billion yuan (144 billion U.S.dollars), latest data revealed.

The growth rate for the quarter increased by 1.7 percentage points compared to the rate registered for the Jan.-Feb. period, said Chen Wei, director of the software service sector department under the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

"Due to innovation and technological upgrades, more and more software products became applicable, which further boosted the growth of hardware products," Chen said at a press conference held here Wednesday for the upcoming 19th Int'l Soft China, an exposition event to be held May 27-29 in Beijing.

The sector's fast growth has become a shining spot in China's economic development, the official said, adding it will play a core role in leading industrial innovation, boosting digitalization in industries and safeguarding nation's information security.

The Chinese government is pursuing two major development strategies, including "Internet Plus" and "Made in China 2025", to better the economy and upgrade industrial development with advanced technologies.

Sponsored by the Chinese government, the exposition is expected to attract more than 600 domestic software manufacturers as well as 30 software companies from overseas, including the United States and the Republic of Korea, Chen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Even for the Chinese manufacturers, almost all the more technical parts are imported.
> Possession of Core technology is very important.



India doesn't even have their own manufacturers let alone core technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Toyota to recall over 300,000 vehicles over faulty airbag*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-5-13 21:25:43

Toyota will recall 302,705 vehicles over exploding airbags from June 12, said a statement released by China's quality supervisor on Wednesday.

The affected models include Vios and Corrola EX, manufactured between Jan. 1, 2004 and March 31, 2007, said the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine.

The passenger seat airbags may explode and send shrapnel flying at drivers and passengers, said the statement.

The automaker will repair the faulty components free of charge.


*China April retail sales up 10 pct*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-5-13 16:23:12

China's retail sales grew 10 percent year on year to 2.24 trillion yuan ($366 billion) in April, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Wednesday.

The growth rate was down from the 10.2 percent posted in March.

In the first four months, retail sales grew 10.4 percent. Online sales surged 40.3 percent during the same period.

Growth in rural areas outpaced that in cities.

Sales in rural areas rose 11.4 percent in April and 11.5 percent in the January-April period, in contrast to the 9.8 percent and 10.2 percent growth seen in urban areas.

April's marginal drop was mainly caused by soft demand for home products, according to NBS statistician Lin Tao.

Growth in sales of home appliances, furniture and decor slowed down by 6.7 percentage points, 3.9 percentage points and 2.5 percentage points respectively in April from the previous month, he said.

Weakness in the sector contributed to deceleration of around 0.5 percentage points in retail sales in general, he added.




Beidou2020 said:


> India doesn't even have their own manufacturers let alone core technology



the big "Jealousy" takes vicious turn on them against anything that China is achieving

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Deliveries of SUVs expand 49% in China*
By Ji Xiang | May 12, 2015, Tuesday 

CHINA’S passenger car sales grew nearly 8 percent in the first four months from a year ago, with deliveries of SUVs soaring almost 49 percent, according to latest data from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers yesterday.

From January to April, passenger vehicle sales rose 7.7 percent from a year earlier to 6.97 million units. Total vehicle sales, including trucks and buses, added 2.77 percent to 8.14 million units in the same period, CAAM said yesterday.

Sales of SUVs in the January-April period jumped 48.73 percent year on year to 1.75 million vehicles, while MPV sales surged 20.02 percent year on year to 749,800 vehicles during the period.

*Li Chunrong, general manager of Dongfeng Passenger Vehicle Co, said at a CAAM monthly data release media conference that Chinese automakers are keen on making SUV-like vehicles as CAAM deputy secretary Shi Jianhua also attributed the sales growth of passenger vehicles to SUVs.*

Meanwhile, China’s auto sales growth decelerated as April deliveries in the world’s biggest auto market shed 0.49 percent year on year to 1.99 million vehicles, according to CAAM.

*China's foreign reserves show a record decline in Q1*
China.org.cn, May 13, 2015




Appreciate the yuan depreciation [By Yang Yongliang/China.org.cn]



Foreign exchange reserves held by China fell by a record $79.5 billion in the first quarter of the year from the last quarter in 2014.

Official balance of payments data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange on Tuesday showed that the decline was more than the $29.3 billion fall in the fourth quarter of last year. Analysts and experts said this indicates a larger-than-expected capital outflow.

At the end of last year, China's total foreign exchange reserves were $3.84 trillion, compared with $3.82 trillion in 2013, and remained the world's largest.

It is the first time the SAFE has adjusted the calculation process for balance of payments in line with the International Monetary Fund standards.

Adopting global accounting norms will support the move to include the yuan in the IMF's Special Drawing Rights basket, experts said. The IMF is expected to make a decision before the end of this year.

In the first three months, the country's current account surplus increased to $78.9 billion, up from $67 billion in the fourth quarter in 2014. Deficit of the financial and capital accounts also expanded to $78.9 billion from $30.5 billion, according to a statement posted on the SAFE's website.

"Surplus in the current account and volatility of financial and capital accounts will remain in 2015 as long as there is no significant change in Chinese economic fundamentals or geopolitical circumstances," Yi Gang, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China, or the central bank, and head of the SAFE, wrote in the annual report for 2014, which was released on Monday.

Volatility of cross-border capital flows has increased since the second half of last year, although it finally achieved a net inflow of $38.2 billion, the SAFE reported.

Guo Tianyong, head of the Research Center of the Chinese Banking Industry at the Central University of Finance and Economics, said the large drop in foreign exchange reserves will have little effect as the overall total remains huge.

"But it will add pressure on the central bank's monetary policy," he said. "It means the People's Bank of China may increase money supply in other ways to offset the decrease to ensure market liquidity."

An effective way, Guo pointed out, was to further reduce the cash amount held by financial institutions or the reserve requirement ratio. Another RRR cut may be as soon as later this month, he said.

Since early February, the central bank has cut the RRR by 150 basis points, increasing liquidity by more than 1.8 trillion yuan ($289.9 billion).

Even so, media reports have speculated that the foreign exchange regulator might have sold some of the reserves to support a relatively strong yuan, which has gained 0.6 percent in the past three months.

But that has not been officially confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*China's April industrial output growth speeds up *

English.news.cn 2015-05-13 15:41:26 

BEIJING, May 13 (Xinhua) -- Growth of China's industrial output picked up in April after hitting a six-year low in March, pointing to tentative signs of improvement for the world's second largest economy amid downward pressures.

The industrial output grew 5.9 percent year on year in April, up from 5.6-percent growth in March, the lowest monthly level since December of 2008, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced on Wednesday.

Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises that have an annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (3.22 million U.S. dollars).

The start of the year saw other lackluster economic indicators, indicating a bumpy ride ahead for the world's second largest economy.

China's economic growth slowed to 7 percent in the first quarter this year, down from 7.3 percent in the previous quarter.

After more than a decade of double-digit growth, annual industrial growth slowed to 9.7 percent in 2013, and then to 8.3 percent last year.

Manufacturing output rose 6.5 percent, while the mining industry saw output grow 2.8 percent. Growth for electricity, heating, gas and water was 2.0 percent.

Industrial output of state-owned and state-controlled enterprises saw 1.9 percent growth year on year, while joint stock companies expanded by 7.4 percent. Industrial output of enterprises funded by overseas investors expanded by 2.9 percent.

All these figures are down from a year ago.

*Despite the slowdown, industrial structure continued to improve, NBS statistician Jiang Yuan said, noting innovation had accelerated and the expansion of emerging industries was much faster.*

The industrial value added of the high-tech sector and equipment manufacturing jumped by 10.5 percent, outpacing overall growth by 4.6 percentage points, Jiang said.

Industrial output of emerging sectors such as telecom equipment, electronic devices and urban rail transportation equipment manufacturing surged by 19.4 percent, 16.4 percent and 16.3 percent respectively.

Industrial output of high-end durable goods such as smart phones and smart TVs jumped 10.5 percent and 44.6 percent respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China ranks as hub for LCD making*
Shanghai Daily, May 14, 2015

China has become a global hub of LCD display manufacturing as domestic firms will start mass production of liquid crystal panels and overseas giants set up facilities in the country, a research firm said yesterday.

The production of large-size LCD panels in China is estimated to reach a capacity of 232.3 million square meters this year, a 7.3 percent increase over 2014, according to Taiwan-based TrendForce.

"Backed by the huge internal demand, China-based TV brand vendors have secured their dominance over the domestic market and setting their sights abroad," said Boyce Fan, senior research manager for TrendForce.

Major Chinese panel manufacturers BOE Technology Group, China Star Optoelectronics Technology and Nanjing CEC-Panda LCD Technology Co have begun mass production in their latest plants at the start of second quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba's new CEO plans to overtake Walmart*

2015-05-14 

Alibaba Group Holding is poised to overtake Walmart later this year as the world's biggest retail platform, said Daniel Zhang Yong, chief executive officer of the e-commerce behemoth, reported TMTPost.

*The goal includes achieving more than $1 trillion gross merchandise value (GMV) in five years, while developing more infrastructural platforms to empower businesses in the future, said the new CEO in an internal meeting on Wednesday, three days after he replaced Jonathan Lu.*

The change of leadership was announced earlier this month as Alibaba released its better-than-expected first-quarter results. Revenue of the Internet giant surged 45 percent in the three months through March.

It's critical to achieve the sales target while retaining a thriving ecosystem, said Zhang, adding that mechanism should be improved to tackle issues such as counterfeits and bogus transactions among Taobao vendors who wished to boast sales volume to gain prominence.

*"Behind the $1 trillion target, the other is our new businesses apart from ecommerce, where we need more resource allocation, focus and new breakthroughs," said the 43-year-old CEO, according to the news.*

Cloud computing is a first, said Zhang, adding that cloud computing will serve as the engine in the new economic era, empowering all businesses to better serve consumers and improve productivity.

Zhang joined Alibaba as chief financial officer of Taobao Marketplace in 2007 and acted as COO since 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Operation Fox Hunt secures return of 150 economic fugitives from 32 countries*
By Zhang Yi (China Daily) 09:01, May 15, 2015

0




Illustration: Liu Rui/GT
Chinese police departments have brought back 150 economic fugitives from 32 countriessince the beginning of the year and intensified their efforts to curb economic crimes.

Eight of the suspects had been on the run for more than 10 years, and 44 of them wereinvolved in cases relating to tens of millions of yuan.

Gao Feng, the political commissar of the economic crimes bureau at the Public SecurityMinistry, said the result is part of the campaign dubbed Operation Fox Hunt 2015 thatsought to hunt down suspects who absconded to foreign countries with their ill-gottengains.

Gao said China will continue to work with other countries to repatriate economic crimesuspects and assist the operation of Sky Net launched by China's top anti-graft authority.

The ministry announced an "unprecedented" haul of 680 suspects, who absconded to 69countries and regions, from July to December in Operation Fox Hunt 2014, 4.5 times thetotal number in 2013. Among them were 117 suspects who had been at large for more thana decade and 390 people who turned themselves in.

The ministry also stressed their efforts in cracking down on domestic economic crime,which has risen sharply in recent years and caused enormous economic loss to people andvarious entities.

A total number of 100,000 economic crime cases involving nearly 192 billion yuan ($31billion) have been dealt with, mainly illegally fundraising from the public, credit cardfraud, producing fake commodities and currency in the Chinese mainland, Gao said.

Illegally soliciting money from the public is the toughest economic crime for the police todeal with because the culprits usually solicit money under the guise of attractiveinvestments, he said, adding that these crimes frequently occur in sectors such asinvestment consultation, investment guarantees and online loans.

Cases of deliberate overdrafts on credit cards increased by more than 50 percent in someprovinces last year, according to the ministry. Counterfeit credit cards rings were found tobe producing fake cards with upgraded technology, making it hard for banks to detect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese consumer brands keep position*
Shanghai Daily, May 15, 2015

Top Chinese consumer brands secured their position by expanding into more geographical locations and offering new products, according to a latest study.

*Master Kong continued to be the most frequently chosen Chinese consumer brand in China, followed by Yili and Mengniu. They were chosen by Chinese shoppers more than one billion times over the last year, according to consumer research firm Kantar Worldpanel’s annual Brand Footprint report.*

Meanwhile Shuanghui, Bright Food, Haday have improved their rankings in the top 10.

The rankings were calculated based on the number of households purchasing the products and their buying frequency. The study covered 412,000 households in 35 countries and 40,000 urban households in China.

Danone’s Mizone, laundry detergent producer Bluemoon, dairy firm Junlebao, frozen food brand Sanquan and sanitary pad brand Space 7 were the five fastest risers in China.

Although Coca-Cola is the most chosen brand globally and is No. 1 in eight countries, it ranks 28th in China.

Top brands in each country are invariably local, integral to a country’s culture and symbols of local habits and pride. Local brands took top position in more than three quarters of the 35 countries that were tracked.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*Hi-tech industries now major driving force for China's industrial growth*
Xinhua Finance 2015-05-14 16:58 BEIJING

High technology industries and some emerging sectors are expanding rapidly in China and have become an important driving force behind the growth of the country's industrial production, said Jiang Yuan, an official of the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

Jiang made the remarks in a statement published on NBS's website after a series of major economic data for April were released on Wednesday. According to the statistician, industrial output of China's high-tech and equipment manufacturing sectors rose by 10.5 percent and 6.2 percent respectively on a yearly basis in April, outpacing overall industrial output growth by 4.6 percentage points and 0.3 percentage point.

More specifically, industrial output of telecommunication equipment manufacturing, electronic devices manufacturing, urban rail equipment manufacturing, universal machine parts manufacturing, synthetic fibers production, synthetic materials production, and production of raw materials used for chemical medicines posed a growth rate of 19.4 percent, 16.4 percent, 16.3 percent, 10.5 percent, 16.2 percent, 14.7 percent, and 12.9 percent respectively. Data from NBS showed Wednesday that China's industrial output grew 5.9 percent from a year earlier in April. Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises that have an annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (3.22 million U.S. dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese consumer brands keep position*
> Shanghai Daily, May 15, 2015
> 
> Top Chinese consumer brands secured their position by expanding into more geographical locations and offering new products, according to a latest study.
> 
> *Master Kong continued to be the most frequently chosen Chinese consumer brand in China, followed by Yili and Mengniu. They were chosen by Chinese shoppers more than one billion times over the last year, according to consumer research firm Kantar Worldpanel’s annual Brand Footprint report.*
> 
> Meanwhile Shuanghui, Bright Food, Haday have improved their rankings in the top 10.
> 
> The rankings were calculated based on the number of households purchasing the products and their buying frequency. The study covered 412,000 households in 35 countries and 40,000 urban households in China.
> 
> Danone’s Mizone, laundry detergent producer Bluemoon, dairy firm Junlebao, frozen food brand Sanquan and sanitary pad brand Space 7 were the five fastest risers in China.
> 
> Although Coca-Cola is the most chosen brand globally and is No. 1 in eight countries, it ranks 28th in China.
> 
> Top brands in each country are invariably local, integral to a country’s culture and symbols of local habits and pride. Local brands took top position in more than three quarters of the 35 countries that were tracked.


Not sure why coca cola is not banned. You can remove rust on chrome with Coca-Cola. How can that be safe for humans?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Not sure why coca cola is not banned. You can remove rust on chrome with Coca-Cola. How can that be safe for humans?



I agree. China should ban the product based on health concerns or at least force them to radically change the content to ensure consumer safety in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese bus maker to open plant in Venezuela*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-5-18 10:24:39

Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has said that Chinese bus maker Yutong will open a plant in the South American country in October.

"This will be the most modern bus manufacturing plant in Latin America and the Caribbean. Venezuela will produce its own buses and we are going to export them," Maduro said in Miranda state on Saturday.

Land Transportation Minister Haiman El Troudi said the factory will be built in the western state of Yaracuy and will have an assembly capacity of 3,500 buses a year.

The Yutong plant is part of Venezuela's national transportation policy.

At least 90 Venezuelan cities have adopted the BusCaucagua surface transportation system, which is operated with Yutong buses, Maduro told a launch ceremony of the system in Miranda state.

So far there are 235 routes with 2,414 Yutong buses that benefit 2 million people every day, he said.

YuTong at a glance:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese businesses grounded in technology *
By Jenny Matsui - Shanghai Daily, May 18, 2015
When it comes to technology, Chinese brands cannot be ignored. If any doubts remain about the viability of brands from the Middle Kingdom, Alibaba's world record IPO last year erased them all.

But Alibaba is not even the most valuable Chinese brand. According to the recent BrandZ Top 100 Most Valuable Chinese Brands report from Millward Brown and WPP, that distinction actually belongs to Tencent, the country's leading Internet portal. Alibaba, the e-commerce giant, comes in at No. 2, with search provider Baidu ranked fifth. That means three of the five most valuable Chinese brands operate businesses grounded in technology.

No brand can be successful without understanding what really motivates consumers. Harking back to Harvard Business School Professor Clay Christensen, consumers are motivated only by the things that they need or want to do and they measure the value of any potential solution primarily by its ability to deliver against their "jobs-to-be-done." Choosing the solution that best accomplishes these jobs is what matters most.

It goes without saying that China's so-called BAT — Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent — brands have excelled in accomplishing consumers' tech-related "jobs-to-be-done" with their flagship offers. With World of Convergence, our comprehensive investigation into these jobs and the ability of current solutions to deliver against them, TNS has pinpointed the greatest strengths of the BAT brands from the consumers' point of view. Even more importantly, we have identified the gaps that still remain. These tensions represent opportunity for the BAT brands to improve or for other tech players to exploit and disrupt the status quo.

*Tencent*
At the core of Tencent's business is the popular messaging platform WeChat, which also provides a gateway to other Tencent services for shopping, gaming, payments and more. According to World of Convergence, Chinese consumers consider WeChat most aligned with their need for a "portable life tool" — technology to help them keep in touch with others and stay up-to-date with what's going on no matter where they may be. Consumers love that WeChat allows them to connect more personally and build closer bonds with others around the world.

But not all is ideal. Consumers think the WeChat experience could be more streamlined, and they wish it didn't leave them at the mercy of the connectivity of the device they are using it on, which may not be all that reliable on the go. These tensions represent an opportunity for a better solution to move to the forefront in serving consumers' needs for a portable life tool — one that gets things done with fewer steps and can be used on the go without risk of a dropped connection.

*Alibaba*
When it comes to Alibaba, the Taobao marketplace and the related payment function Alipay, are the primary consumer platforms. Taobao/Alipay is best aligned with consumers' need for a "safe basic diversion," a digital experience that's fun and easy enough to use every day, but with enough customer support and security to be worry-free.

Taobao/Alipay indeed stands out for its high level of security in conducting financial transactions online, while consumers also appreciate its clarity on costs and 24/7 customer service. At the same time, however, they find Taobao/Alipay too transactional, not as fun or engaging as they wish. They also feel bogged down at times by delays from streaming or buffering. A solution better equipped to deliver these ideal requirements has the opportunity to get ahead in serving consumers' need for a safe basic diversion.

*Baidu*
Search is at the heart of the Baidu proposition, and consumers therefore consider it most aligned with their need for a "secure efficient assistant," technology that offers a versatile, efficient way to accomplish what they need to do. They laud Baidu for always finding the best answers they are looking for and for helping them gain immediate access to the content they need.

However, security is a tension for consumers. They wish Baidu would do more to protect their personal information, allowing them to hide more private content and limit outside access to their searches. Opportunity therefore remains for a solution that raises the bar on security in serving consumers' need for a secure efficient assistant.

World of Convergence has made it clear that the BAT brands offer many distinct advantages to consumers, but they are not without vulnerabilities and there is still plenty of room for other technology companies to differentiate their offers and build more innovative solutions designed to mitigate the tensions that still exist between the jobs consumers want to accomplish and the ability to get the help they seek. Companies that successfully tap into those tensions may be poised to become the next big up-and-comers in China's technology scene.

_Jenny Matsui is the associate director for Innovation and Product Development of Matrix Centre of Excellence, TNS Global._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raphael

*China-backed AIIB founding members to meet in Singapore this week*
China-backed AIIB founding members to meet in Singapore this week - Business Insider

SINGAPORE (Reuters) - Founding members of the China-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) will hold a three-day meeting in Singapore this week to discuss operational policies for the establishment of the institution.

The gathering, called the 5th chief negotiators' meeting, will also discuss the draft articles of agreement for the AIIB in Singapore from Wednesday to Friday, a Singapore Ministry of Finance statement said on Tuesday.

The meeting will be co-chaired by Shi Yaobin, vice minister of China's Ministry of Finance, and Yee Ping Yi, deputy secretary of Singapore's Ministry of Finance.

A total of 57 countries have joined AIIB as its founding members, China has said, throwing together countries as diverse as Iran, Israel, Britain and Laos.

Among the Group of Seven (G7) industrialized countries, the United States, Japan and Canada remain absentees.

Washington had cautioned nations about joining the bank, seen as a rival to the U.S.-dominated World Bank, citing what it called a lack of transparency, doubts about lending and environmental safeguards, and concerns over Beijing's influence.

Beijing says it will not hold veto power inside the AIIB, unlike the World Bank where Washington has a limited veto.

Founder members will initially pay up to one-fifth of the AIIB'S $50 billion authorised capital, which will eventually be raised to $100 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China levies measures on Japanese, U.S. fiber preforms*
(Xinhua) 08:15, May 19, 2015

BEIJING, May 18 -- The Chinese Ministry of Commerce made a preliminary ruling on Monday that Japanese and U.S. companies are dumping optical fiber preforms and will impose provisional anti-dumping measures.

A probe, launched on March 19 in 2014, found that their dumping activities were damaging the interests of Chinese optical fiber producers, and that there was a causal link between the dumping and the damage caused.

The ministry told domestic importers of the products to pay cash deposits to customs. The deposit rate ranges from 7.8 percent to 39 percent of the value of their imports.

Optical fiber preform is a piece of glass used to make optical fiber.

*****
*China seeks more balanced growth by applying GEP index*
(People's Daily Online) 13:35, May 18, 2015





Yantian District of Shenzhen City (File photo)

Gross Ecosystem Product (GEP), is a concept that complements and contrasts with GDP.It puts a price on the natural environment and tells people the value of the products and services that nature offers.

Urban GEP is a creation of Yantian district in Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province. Byputting a price on the natural system it adds another dimension to the value of the livingsystem and indicates the benefits that derive to urban residents by improving their livingenvironment.

In 2015, Yantian District began to implement a working mechanism of dual accounting,dual operating and dual promoting of both GDP and Urban GEP. Every year, Yantian willcalculate and issue the GDP and GEP figures of the district. The target is to achieve GDPgrowth without diminishing GEP. In the next step, Urban GEP will be included in thegovernment performance appraisal system and the assessment system for ecologicaldevelopment. 

In a paper titled “Opinions on Accelerating the Construction of Ecological Civilization”issued by central government, the concept of greenification is proposed for the first time. Itis ranked alongside new industrialization, urbanization, informatization, and agriculturalmodernization. It is key to working out how to establish a set of accountable, quantifiable,comparable and assessable indicators for ecological development.

In the form of monetary value, GEP appraises the functions of the invaluable ecologicalsystem, according to Sun Fangfang, a doctor at Research Academy of EnvironmentalSciences of Shenzhen City.

Urban GEP, takes into account indicators of the living environment including city planning,urban administration, city development and the economic value of the maintenance andimprovement of the living environment. The accounting system includes two primaryindicators, 11 secondary indicators and 28 tertiary indicators. The sum of these numbersprocessed through certain formulas is Urban GEP, says the director of environmentalprotection and water bureau of Yantian district.

The Urban GEP of Yantian District in 2013 was 101.5 billion, 2.5 times the GDP of theyear. In 2014, the figure rose to 107 billion yuan. Where did the change come from? Bychanging the power source of gantry cranes and cargo trailers from oil to electricity and gasat Yantian Port, 14 tons of air pollutant and 75,000 tons of carbon emissions wereeliminated. By developing a bicycling project, 150 tons of air pollutants and 49,000 tons ofcarbon emissions were avoided. In total, due to these measures, 150 million yuan ofecological value was created. 

On Aril 27 a forum was held in Yantian District which attracted officials and scholars fromministries, international organizations and research institutions. The subject of the forumwas this pioneering idea of Urban GEP.

The indexing system has its own problems. Affected by the complexity and the regionalfactors of the ecosystem, the system faces three major challenges: accuracy of monetaryevaluation, accuracy of metrics, and forming a consensus on specifics.

However, in the forum an important consensus was reached: although more time might berequired to solve these technical problems, the principle is right.

No matter how Urban GEP is defined, the most important thing is that Yantian’s ecologicalprotection is completely in conformity with the concept of greenification proposed bycentral government. Yantian District must continue to explore the issue, according toMengwei, director of Chinese Research Academy of Environmental Sciences andAcademician of Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## applesauce

Jlaw said:


> Not sure why coca cola is not banned. You can remove rust on chrome with Coca-Cola. How can that be safe for humans?



chromium does not rust, so not sure what you are talking about. now cola is not exactly good for you as everyone know, but in limited amount it doesn't harm you, it is acidic which is why people can rubberize bones and use it to clean but then vinegar is more acidic and people use that in food.


----------



## TaiShang

*Students from vocational schools also make big bucks*
(People's Daily Online) May 19, 2015

With the issue of China's National Plan for Medium and Long-Term Education Reform and Development in 2010, vocational education in China has made great progress in various fields and entered the golden development stage. In the past 5 years, over 50 million students with professional knowledge and skills had been well trained. A total of 13,300 vocational schools offer nearly 1,000 majors, training talents needed in almost all the fields in national economy. In June 2014, the State Council convened a national vocational education conference, proposing the goal of forming a comprehensive system of vocational education with both Chinese features and world standards. In recent years, the employment rate for graduates of vocational schools has reached 90 percent. And some students from vocational schools even earn more than college graduates.




Wen Mao, a chef at a restaurant in Changsha, Feb. 18, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)

31-year-old Wen Mao became a chef after he graduated from a culinary school in 2004. Now he has a stable monthly income of 6,000 yuan.




Wen Mao cooks Spring Festival meal at the restaurant, Feb. 18, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)




Gong Jingbo is in front of machine tools on May 14, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)

27-year-old Gong Jingbo graduated from Hunan Industry Polytechnic in 2010 and became a milling machine operator of a plant. Two years later he got promoted to senior technician with a monthly income over 6,000 yuan.





Gong controls the machine tools in a plant on May 14, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)




Jiang Tongwan at his own shop, March 27, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)

26-year-old Jiang Tongwan graduated from Hunan Arts and Crafts Vocational College in 2014. His major was Hunan embroidery. After graduation, he started his own business — a Hunan embroidery shop. Now Jiang’s best piece can sell for 20,000 yuan. He hopes more talented people can join their shop and inherit this art.






Jiang Tongwan does embroidery at his own shop, March 27, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

applesauce said:


> chromium does not rust, so not sure what you are talking about. now cola is not exactly good for you as everyone know, but in limited amount it doesn't harm you, it is acidic which is why people can rubberize bones and use it to clean but then vinegar is more acidic and people use that in food.


chrome man. You never seen rust on chrome rims?

Plus try putting a penny in coke and leave it in there for one day. See what happens to the penny.



TaiShang said:


> *Students from vocational schools also make big bucks*
> (People's Daily Online) May 19, 2015
> 
> With the issue of China's National Plan for Medium and Long-Term Education Reform and Development in 2010, vocational education in China has made great progress in various fields and entered the golden development stage. In the past 5 years, over 50 million students with professional knowledge and skills had been well trained. A total of 13,300 vocational schools offer nearly 1,000 majors, training talents needed in almost all the fields in national economy. In June 2014, the State Council convened a national vocational education conference, proposing the goal of forming a comprehensive system of vocational education with both Chinese features and world standards. In recent years, the employment rate for graduates of vocational schools has reached 90 percent. And some students from vocational schools even earn more than college graduates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wen Mao, a chef at a restaurant in Changsha, Feb. 18, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)
> 
> 31-year-old Wen Mao became a chef after he graduated from a culinary school in 2004. Now he has a stable monthly income of 6,000 yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wen Mao cooks Spring Festival meal at the restaurant, Feb. 18, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gong Jingbo is in front of machine tools on May 14, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)
> 
> 27-year-old Gong Jingbo graduated from Hunan Industry Polytechnic in 2010 and became a milling machine operator of a plant. Two years later he got promoted to senior technician with a monthly income over 6,000 yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gong controls the machine tools in a plant on May 14, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiang Tongwan at his own shop, March 27, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)
> 
> 26-year-old Jiang Tongwan graduated from Hunan Arts and Crafts Vocational College in 2014. His major was Hunan embroidery. After graduation, he started his own business — a Hunan embroidery shop. Now Jiang’s best piece can sell for 20,000 yuan. He hopes more talented people can join their shop and inherit this art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiang Tongwan does embroidery at his own shop, March 27, 2015. (Xinhuanet/Li Ga)




I think more Chinese start to realize the market for high paying jobs is not just restricted to Phds and MBAs. IT's all about supply and demand. In Canada, trade workers on average make more than office workers.

*Chinese Solar Maker Plunges, Losing Nearly $19 Billion in 24 Minutes*



By Billy Chan 3 hours ago






The decline of Hanergy Thin Film Solar Group Ltd. was as spectacular and inexplicable as its ascent.


Just 24 minutes of Hong Kong trading erased $18.6 billion of market value and wiped out almost four months of gains that made it more valuable than Sony Corp. of Japan. Those increases came as analysts and investors questioned why, exactly, this stock was increasing in the first place.

The maker of solar equipment controlled by Li Hejun suspended trading after the stock plummeted 47 percent in the morning. Discussion of what triggered the move emerged after trading halted.

Hong Kong’s Securities and Futures Commission has been probing market manipulation in Hanergy’s shares for several weeks, Reuters reported late Wednesday citing an unidentified person. Ernest Kong, a spokesman for Hong Kong’s Securities and Futures Commission, declined to comment to Bloomberg.

More from Bloomberg.com: Ruble Drop Not Deterring Russia Bond Bulls as Auction Sells Out

Chairman Li, who is also the biggest shareholder, didn’t attend an annual meeting in Hong Kong on Wednesday, T.L. Chow, the company’s external spokesman, said by phone.

“All directors of listed companies take part in setting the dates of their shareholder meetings, and they should attend,” said David Webb, shareholder activist and founder of Webb-site.com. “If a chairman of a mainland company did not show up in Hong Kong for the AGM, then it raises questions.”

The stock fell to HK$3.91 before the suspension at 10:40 a.m., shaving HK$144.3 billion ($18.6 billion) off its market value.

Peak Value
Before today’s decline, the stock had surged more than sixfold in the past year despite questions from analysts and investors about the company’s revenue sources. About 61 percent of Hanergy Thin Film’s sales come from Beijing-based parent Hanergy Holding Group, the listed company said in March.

More from Bloomberg.com: U.S. Stocks Fluctuate Near Records Before Fed Meeting Minutes

The company’s first statement Wednesday didn’t give a reason for the suspension. A subsequent statement from Hanergy Thin Film said the stock has been suspended pending “an announcement containing inside information.”

Hanergy uses a niche technology in the photovoltaic industry, where more than three-quarters of all panels are based on solar-grade silicon. Thin film cells are more flexible but less efficient than crystalline silicon-based panels.

More from Bloomberg.com: Car Owners Overwhelm NHTSA Website in Search of Air-Bag Recalls

Prior to Wednesday’s plunge, Hanergy Thin Film’s market value had at one point risen to more than HK$300 billion. That’s larger than Sony and almost seven times the size of First Solar Inc., the biggest U.S. solar company.

Questions Asked
The run-up in the shares hasn’t been without questions.

“It’s an adjustment that the market has been waiting to happen, as Hanergy’s earnings and business performance didn’t support such a high stock price or valuation,” said Gong Siwen, Shanghai-based analyst at Northeast Securities Co.

The Chinese solar company was the subject in January of an investigation by the Financial Times newspaper, which questioned its “unconventional” accounting practices.

A Feb. 27 report from analysts Charles Yonts and Johnny Lau at CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets in Hong Kong raised more skepticism, saying the stock was wildly inflated.

The stock “is a disaster waiting to happen,” Geo Securities Chief Executive Officer Francis Lun said Wednesday by phone.

Bloomberg New Energy Finance released a report in March saying Hanergy is working with “unproven” technology and has disclosed few details about the work that underpins its valuation.

Concerns Detailed
In a six-page examination of the Hong Kong manufacturer’s operations, the London-based researcher said it’s been unable to find a detailed list of solar-power projects that would help explain why the company’s shares surged in the past year.

Hanergy Thin Film, which isn’t included in Hong Kong’s benchmark Hang Seng Index, is covered by only two analysts, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Outside solar, Hanergy has more than 6 gigawatts of hydropower projects and 131 megawatts of wind power, according to the company’s website.

Li, the chairman, owns more than half of Hanergy Thin Film and has been outspoken in defending the company. He says critics fail to understand his strategy and the potential of the thin-film market.

“Hanergy is very cautious in thin-film investment,” Li said earlier this year during a brief interview in Beijing. “Outsiders said Hanergy’s investment is a bet, but I am absolutely not gambling.”

First Solar, based in Tempe, Arizona, and Japan’s Solar Frontier K.K. are the other main companies working in thin film. Hanergy supplies equipment to make solar panels. First Solar is focused on developing utility-scale projects using panels that it makes. The two companies use a different manufacturing process that requires different raw materials

Chinese Solar Maker Plunges, Losing Nearly $19 Billion in 24 Minutes - Yahoo Finance


-----------------------------------

anyone have update to this story? What exactly happen?


----------



## TaiShang

*Talented recruits snapped up in first quarter*
China Daily, May 21, 2015

Talented recruits were in high demand on the Chinese mainland in the first quarter, especially in the State-owned enterprises sector, according to an employment survey.

*Only 8.2 percent of 589 corporations that took part in the survey said they had not increased their head count.*

The RMG Recruitment Insider Survey is a nationwide quarterly review of hiring carried out by RMG Selection, a China-focused international recruitment and human resources consultancy.

*A total of 99.1 percent of State-owned enterprises hired new talent in the first three months of this year. Joint ventures had the lowest hiring rate, but 81.8 percent of them had new vacancies.*

Sophie Li, marketing and operations director at RMG Selection, said, "Job-market activity can be measured by two factors - the job-hopping rate and the recruitment rate.

"We can see from the first-quarter survey that 91.8 percent of companies introduced new talent, and this demand continues.

*"Part of this activity can be attributed to the boom in starting innovative businesses," Li said. "Encouraged by policies and the market, many company executives have started their own businesses, providing more opportunities for job seekers."*

Despite SOEs being affected by the nationwide campaign against corruption, strong recruitment demand remains.

*The survey also found there was high demand for talent in first-, second- and third-tier cities, with 91.5, 92.4 and 91.9 percent of companies hiring.*

*Moreover, 14.6 percent of employers in first-tier cities would like to offer 20,000 yuan ($3,220) to 30,000 yuan a month for new employees, compared to 3.8 percent of those in second-tier cities, according to the report*.

Zhu Hongyan, chief careers consultant at the human resources website Zhaopin, said it used to be difficult, for example, for graduates at Tsinghua University to find jobs in third-tier cities that would use their potential. "Now the case is totally different."

But Zhu said there have been cases of talented professionals moving to smaller cities and then returning to Beijing or Shanghai.

"Retaining talent is more important than simply attracting talent. High salaries are just a starting point.

"Smaller cities and local industry should learn from Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, which have professional working environments and better promotion mechanisms."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*China’s GDP per capita to exceed $12,000 by 2020: report*
2015-05-19 09:03
Ecns.cnEditor: Mo Hong'e

(ECNS) -- The Chinese GDP per capita will reach $12,803 by 2020 from nearly $7575 in 2014, China Business News reported, citing economic research.

In 2020, China's GDP will reach the world's average income level and be at the threshold of a high income society, according to a report titled "2049 Strategy from the China Academy of New Supply-site Economics" released on May 17.

China is likely to have a nominal GDP of $29.1 trillion, overtaking America ($28.4 trillion) as the world's biggest economy. By 2049, the country's GDP will reach $155.5 trillion, and comprise 29.4 percent of the world's total GDP.

However, exceeding the level of $12,000 per capita does not mean China is safely out of the "Middle Income Trap" (MIT). It remains to be seen whether it can stably advance between 2020 and 2030, warns Huang Jianhui, a financial expert.

According to the World Bank, the MIT hurts middle-income economic competitiveness both in terms of labor pricing and in access to advanced technologies. MIT incomes typically range between $1,000 and $12,000. In 2014, China was within the MIT range with a GDP per capita of $7,575.

Overcoming the MIT is a small probability event, according to Wang Qing, an investment expert. Based on global changes from 1960 to 2008, the majority of economies in the MIT fell back to low incomes while only a small fraction eventually went on to become high income nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *Talented recruits snapped up in first quarter*
> China Daily, May 21, 2015
> 
> Talented recruits were in high demand on the Chinese mainland in the first quarter, especially in the State-owned enterprises sector, according to an employment survey.
> 
> *Only 8.2 percent of 589 corporations that took part in the survey said they had not increased their head count.*
> 
> The RMG Recruitment Insider Survey is a nationwide quarterly review of hiring carried out by RMG Selection, a China-focused international recruitment and human resources consultancy.
> 
> *A total of 99.1 percent of State-owned enterprises hired new talent in the first three months of this year. Joint ventures had the lowest hiring rate, but 81.8 percent of them had new vacancies.*
> 
> Sophie Li, marketing and operations director at RMG Selection, said, "Job-market activity can be measured by two factors - the job-hopping rate and the recruitment rate.
> 
> "We can see from the first-quarter survey that 91.8 percent of companies introduced new talent, and this demand continues.
> 
> *"Part of this activity can be attributed to the boom in starting innovative businesses," Li said. "Encouraged by policies and the market, many company executives have started their own businesses, providing more opportunities for job seekers."*
> 
> Despite SOEs being affected by the nationwide campaign against corruption, strong recruitment demand remains.
> 
> *The survey also found there was high demand for talent in first-, second- and third-tier cities, with 91.5, 92.4 and 91.9 percent of companies hiring.*
> 
> *Moreover, 14.6 percent of employers in first-tier cities would like to offer 20,000 yuan ($3,220) to 30,000 yuan a month for new employees, compared to 3.8 percent of those in second-tier cities, according to the report*.
> 
> Zhu Hongyan, chief careers consultant at the human resources website Zhaopin, said it used to be difficult, for example, for graduates at Tsinghua University to find jobs in third-tier cities that would use their potential. "Now the case is totally different."
> 
> But Zhu said there have been cases of talented professionals moving to smaller cities and then returning to Beijing or Shanghai.
> 
> "Retaining talent is more important than simply attracting talent. High salaries are just a starting point.
> 
> "Smaller cities and local industry should learn from Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, which have professional working environments and better promotion mechanisms."




That is why I say, China is not short at jobs, it is short at people with the right skills.


----------



## TaiShang

*Three Gorges eyes overseas M&A deals*
China Daily, May 21, 2015

The builder and operator of the world's largest dam, China Three Gorges Corp, will seek merger and acquisition opportunities globally to bolster its presence overseas.

"We are looking for possible acquisitions in markets such as Latin America and Europe, since our last purchase involving a Portuguese utility company has performed well," Executive Vice-President Lin Chuxue told China Daily on the sidelines of the 2015 World Hydropower Congress, a three-day event held by the International Hydropower Association in Beijing.

In 2011, CTG took a 21.35 percent stake in Energias de Portugal SA for 2.69 billion euros ($2.99 billion) and became its single largest shareholder. It was the first acquisition of this type for the Chinese company.

The total installed capacity of the projects involving overseas investment by CTG is about 6,000 megawatts, but the company plans to raise that figure to 25,000 mW over the next several years. That figure is approximately equal to the full capacity of the Three Gorges Dam project, which spans the Yangtze River in Hubei province.

As of the end of 2014, the company had invested in and signed contracts to build 81 overseas projects.

CTG President Wang Lin said that the company's strength lies in its rich domestic experience. By 2020, he said, five of the 10 largest hydropower stations in the world would have been built, operated and owned by CTG. The company hopes to leverage this experience to boost exports.

"From exploration and design to technology, equipment manufacturing and funding, we have advantages across the whole industrial chain, which gives us a competitive edge in winning bids in the international market," Lin said.

The government's "Belt and Road Initiative" offers more opportunities to the Chinese hydropower company, which aims to expand in regions such as Southeast Asia, Africa, Europe and Latin America.

The initiative refers to President Xi Jinping's proposal to build the Silk Road Economic Belt on the Eurasian continents and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

The company is giving priority to Pakistan and Brazil in its overseas investment portfolio, and it is pursuing multiple hydropower projects in the two countries, Lin said.

In Pakistan, hydropower accounts for 30 percent of the energy mix, with oil and natural gas making up the remainder. However, with a shortage of domestic oil resources, demand for hydropower is soaring.

CTG has drawn up a $15 billion plan to build hydropower projects as well as wind and solar facilities, which will ease energy shortages in Pakistan that have constrained economic growth.

The company plans to build hydropower and wind projects in Brazil with total installed capacity of 3,000 mW.

*'Golden era' for hydropower projects*

The hydropower sector in China is enjoying a "golden age" with the nation's plans for capacity expansion this year and to cut carbon emissions, industry officials said on Wednesday.

China has set a target of having non-fossil fuels make up 15 percent of its total energy use by 2020. To achieve this goal, the country will need to rely on hydropower, Zhang Jun, deputy general manager of the northwest branch of China Power Investment Corp, said on Wednesday during the 2015 World Hydropower Congress in Beijing.

CPIC is a State-owned power generation enterprise.

"We are in a golden age for the development of hydropower, because it has many advantages over other energy sources," he said. "The benchmark price for hydropower is very low and unlike solar and wind power, hydropower is a very stable source."

The nation's installed hydropower capacity was 300 gigawatts in 2014, or 67 percent of the total renewable generation capacity. China aims to have 420 gW of hydropower capacity by 2020, up from an earlier target of 380 gW, according to the National Energy Administration.

Several new hydropower projects, including dams on the Jinsha River, as the northern section of the Yangtze River in Yunnan province is known, are expected to start construction this year, said Zhang Boting, deputy secretary-general of the China Hydropower Engineering Society.

But he warned there could be a surplus of hydropower capacity in the southwestern regions such as Yunnan and Sichuan provinces due to poor grid access.

He also said that the industry is being held back by issues like environmental protection and resettlement of local residents, which raise costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

China-backed AIIB sets target to be operational by year-end| Reuters

*China-backed AIIB sets target to be operational by year-end*
China-backed Asia Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) on Friday set an ambitious target to become operational by the end of the year after a three-day meeting of prospective founding member nations in Singapore.

AIIB said in a statement that the meeting finalised the articles of agreement, which are expected to be ready for signing by the end of June, but did not give details. (bit.ly/1FrydwQ)

Delegates told Reuters that China would likely take a 25-30 percent stake in the bank, and India was likely to be the second-largest shareholder.

China's share in the $100 billion lender would be less than 30 percent, an Asian delegate told Reuters. A second delegate said India's share would be between 10 and 15 percent. Both spoke on condition of anonymity.

In all, Asian countries are expected to own between 72 and 75 percent of the bank, while European and other nations will own the rest.

A third delegate said each country representative would take the proposals back to their governments for a final decision.

Some were skeptical of the timeline for the bank to start running, as each member will need to obtain cabinet and legislature approvals at home.

"It is uncertain if we can start from early next year," said a delegate, who declined to be named as he was not authorized to speak to the media.

"China hopes that members will get such approvals by year-end and the operations start from the next year. But I wonder if it is possible, given domestic political situations in each country."

A total of 57 countries have joined AIIB as its prospective founding members, throwing together countries as diverse as Iran, Israel, Britain and Laos.

The United States and Japan have stayed out of the institution, seen as a rival to the U.S.-dominated World Bank and Japan-led Asian Development Bank, citing concerns about transparency and governance, although Tokyo for one is keeping its options open.

AIIB's launch is coming at a time when the space for infrastructure lending is already crowded due to the presence of major multilateral lenders and Japan's latest move to provide $110 billion for Asian infrastructure projects.

The amount of Japanese funds, to be invested over five years, tops the expected $100 billion capitalization of the AIIB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

China sets up largest gold fund
2015-05-24 09:08 | Xinhua Editor: Qian Ruisha

A gold sector fund involving countries along the ancient Silk Road has been set up in northwest China's Xi'an City during an ongoing forum on investment and trade this weekend.

The fund, led by Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE), is expected to raise an estimated 100 billion yuan (16.1 billion U.S. Dollars) in three phases.

China is the world's largest gold producer, and also a major importer and consumer of gold. Among the 65 countries along the routes of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road, there are numerous Asian countries identified as important reserve bases and consumers of gold.

About 60 countries have invested in the fund, which will in turn facilitate gold purchase for the central banks of member states to increase their holdings of the precious metal, according to the SGE.

"China does not have a big say in gold pricing because it accounts for a small share of international gold trade," said Tang Xisheng of the Industrial Fund Management Co. "Therefore, the Chinese government seeks to increase the influence of RMB in gold pricing by opening the domestic gold market to international investors."

According to Tang, the fund will invest in gold mining in countries along the Silk Road, which will increase exploration in countries such as Afghanistan and Kazakhstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Wow! If this is true, then China is much closer to becoming the top dog much sooner than we think.

-------------
Why China’s actual GDP may be higher than you think
May 22, 2015

We all “know” China’s gross domestic product [growth rate] is declining, but what if it wasn’t? Chiecon, as independent project translating trends in China’s real economy, suggests that much like shadow banking, there is a shadow economy.

It wouldn’t be the first time someone suggested this. But Chiecon thinks it has proof in the form of Professor Li Yining’s article entitled “Six cutting edge issues in the current economy.”

Most of Li’s arguments are based on the under reporting of streams of income to avoid some form of taxes. And while some forms of tax evasion are unique to China, a few of these are pretty common in the U.S. Here are the top four issues:

1. Li, a famous Chinese economist, argues: “In developed Western countries, homes built by rural residents are included in GDP calculations, whereas in China, homes built” by individuals and their friends and relatives are not in the calculation. The number of houses is increasing with the number of new villages, creating a disconnect in the calculation.

2. Many of China’s tens of millions of domestic workers are not being accounted for in the GDP calculations. By not declaring their pay, the bosses don’t need to pay taxes on it. Sounds like the Upper East Side of New York to me.

3. Li also says large numbers of companies run by self-employed individuals are understating their incomes on tax returns, resulting in a lower calculation of GDP. Small and micro businesses are allowed a monthly turnover not exceeding 30,000 yuan before paying taxes. So you can be sure, many are just hitting that mark. This sounds like a lot of the restaurants and bars I’ve worked at.

4. Then to stretch out the last point. Private businesses make up 55% of GDP, while state-run enterprises make up no more than 35%. So, while many pundits say the SOEs are overstating their profits, Li says the understating of profits by the private enterprises is much greater than that because of their greater share of the economy. Hence, an under reported GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## empirefighter

ahojunk said:


> Wow! If this is true, then China is much closer to becoming the top dog much sooner than we think.
> 
> -------------
> Why China’s actual GDP may be higher than you think
> May 22, 2015
> 
> We all “know” China’s gross domestic product [growth rate] is declining, but what if it wasn’t? Chiecon, as independent project translating trends in China’s real economy, suggests that much like shadow banking, there is a shadow economy.
> 
> It wouldn’t be the first time someone suggested this. But Chiecon thinks it has proof in the form of Professor Li Yining’s article entitled “Six cutting edge issues in the current economy.”
> 
> Most of Li’s arguments are based on the under reporting of streams of income to avoid some form of taxes. And while some forms of tax evasion are unique to China, a few of these are pretty common in the U.S. Here are the top four issues:
> 
> 1. Li, a famous Chinese economist, argues: “In developed Western countries, homes built by rural residents are included in GDP calculations, whereas in China, homes built” by individuals and their friends and relatives are not in the calculation. The number of houses is increasing with the number of new villages, creating a disconnect in the calculation.
> 
> 2. Many of China’s tens of millions of domestic workers are not being accounted for in the GDP calculations. By not declaring their pay, the bosses don’t need to pay taxes on it. Sounds like the Upper East Side of New York to me.
> 
> 3. Li also says large numbers of companies run by self-employed individuals are understating their incomes on tax returns, resulting in a lower calculation of GDP. Small and micro businesses are allowed a monthly turnover not exceeding 30,000 yuan before paying taxes. So you can be sure, many are just hitting that mark. This sounds like a lot of the restaurants and bars I’ve worked at.
> 
> 4. Then to stretch out the last point. Private businesses make up 55% of GDP, while state-run enterprises make up no more than 35%. So, while many pundits say the SOEs are overstating their profits, Li says the understating of profits by the private enterprises is much greater than that because of their greater share of the economy. Hence, an under reported GDP.


If anyone spend some time to compare the calculation method of GDP between China And USA, he can easily find out China's GDP is under calculated . It is not a secret, but everyone love it. USA can keep their position for a longer time, China can pretend to be a poorer country and keep a lower currency to compete, after all, we Chinese are not high profile race and still have a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> China sets up largest gold fund
> 2015-05-24 09:08 | Xinhua Editor: Qian Ruisha
> 
> A gold sector fund involving countries along the ancient Silk Road has been set up in northwest China's Xi'an City during an ongoing forum on investment and trade this weekend.
> 
> The fund, led by Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE), is expected to raise an estimated 100 billion yuan (16.1 billion U.S. Dollars) in three phases.
> 
> China is the world's largest gold producer, and also a major importer and consumer of gold. Among the 65 countries along the routes of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road, there are numerous Asian countries identified as important reserve bases and consumers of gold.
> 
> About 60 countries have invested in the fund, which will in turn facilitate gold purchase for the central banks of member states to increase their holdings of the precious metal, according to the SGE.
> 
> "China does not have a big say in gold pricing because it accounts for a small share of international gold trade," said Tang Xisheng of the Industrial Fund Management Co. "Therefore, the Chinese government seeks to increase the influence of RMB in gold pricing by opening the domestic gold market to international investors."
> 
> According to Tang, the fund will invest in gold mining in countries along the Silk Road, which will increase exploration in countries such as Afghanistan and Kazakhstan.



China appears to be taking another step towards a gold backed RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese R&D team rolls out bio-engineered cornea *

English.news.cn 2015-05-23 15:57:42 

BEIJING, May 23 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese team unveiled a new product of bio-engineered cornea on Saturday, which is expected to help millions of people suffering from corneal blindness to see again.

The Acornea, an acellular corneal stroma product developed mainly by China Regenerative Medicine Int. Ltd. (CRMI) and the Tissue Engineering R & D Center with the Fourth Military Medical University (FMMU), is the result of decades of research. It was accredited with due qualification by China Food and Drug Administration in late April.

The product, a kind of heterogeneous cornea, is devoid of cells, hybrid proteins, poly-saccharides and other antigens, but retains a natural collagen structure with remarkable bio-compatibility and biological safety, according to Jin Yan, head of the Tissue Engineering R & D Center with FMMU.

"It can quickly integrate with the surrounding tissue, and promote its own cells to be rebuilt. The transplanted cornea will gradually become transparent, thus, recovering the patient's vision," Jin added.

The Acornea has complete independent intellectual property rights and has been industrialized, which is a significant step for China in the field of tissue engineering and regenerative medicine, according to Guan Guoliang from CRMI.

Existing treatment for corneal blindness includes transplants and artificial corneas. Some heterogeneous materials, such as glass and silica gel, made with synthetic material are often rejected by the body.

Beijing Tongren Hospital and Wuhan Xiehe Hospital, among others, have conducted clinical trials of Acornea since 2010, recording a success rate of 94.44 percent, similar to the results seen with donated human corneas.

According to the World Health Organization, there are about eight million blind patients in China. However, only about 5,000 of those receive donated corneas annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> CPIC is a State-owned power generation enterprise



Chalk up another win for SOE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Chalk up another win for SOE



SOEs are one of the backbones of China's economic sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Limited (ICBC), world's largest bank, said here on Monday that it completed the acquisition of 75.5 percent stake in Tekstilbank from Turkish GSD Holding, making it the first business institution operated by a Chinese bank in the country.China's banking giant takes over Turkish lender - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boke

中国的未来在于国内市场的深度繁荣和国际市场的技术密集型出口，倒逼而来的结果就是中国国内市场的制度建设、法治环境、金融市场、技术创新必须做出实质性的提升改变，出口产品的优势相应的要实现技术附加值高的特点，放弃传统的只能体现劳动力密集型特点只能赚取微薄加工费传统出口产品模式！


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> SOEs are one of the backbones of China's economic sovereignty.



On average SOEs, have a far lesser degree of return on investments compared to the private sector, which means that they are not being invested efficiently. 
Also, these large SOEs have created their own vested interest groups, one of the reasons behind the huge overcapacity in Steel, Cement sectors. 
Also, these SOEs have many times failed to be efficient.

So much remains to be desired from an SOE.


----------



## Keel

*CNR completes manufacturing of "Olympic Metro" trains for Brazil in Rio *
北车长客制造的巴西里约“奥运地铁”全部交付完成-新华网
2015年05月26日 16:22:54来源：据中国政府网


















First delivery reported in February this year!

*China-made subway train arrives in Rio for Olympics*
*Updated: 2015-02-09 05:12*
*By JI Ye in Rio de Janeiro(China Daily Latin America)*





_The first Rio Line 4 "Olympic Metro" train arrived in Rio de Janeiro three months after being shipped from China. The train should start operating at the end of March or in early April.Provided to China Daily_


The first specially designed subway train made in China for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games to connect Rio de Janeiro with the Olympic village has arrived three months after being shipped.

The train was unloaded in the Olympic host city on Jan 28 and it is expected to be put into operation at the end of March or in early April, according to China CNR Corporation Ltd, the train’s manufacturer.

CNR, one of China’s biggest train makers, started to research the Latin American market in 2004. In 2007, Rio was chosen to host the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Summer Olympics. Then the government of Rio vowed to improve the city's rail network within five years, and in 2009, began to sign contracts with CNR for the China-made vehicles, with CNR winning the bid competition over Siemens and Alstom.

CNR was given orders for 100 electric multiple units (EMU), a type of intercity high-speed train, and 34 subway trains for Rio over the past six years. Those vehicles will make up 82 percent of Rio’s urban mass transit.

CNR delivered the first subway trains to upgrade Brazil's transportation network for the 2014 football World Cup. The trains transported the public between Rio’s central station and Maracana Stadium.

CNR’s subway trains will be used in the summer games on Line 4 between the Olympic Village and the Copacabana game center. The line is a key infrastructure project for the upcoming games. It is still under construction, and is scheduled to start operating in time for the games, which will take place from Aug 5 to Aug 21.

When opened, the new line will link the Olympic Park with Ipanema in the south zone, and provide Rio residents with connections to Copacabana, the city center and the north zone.

Its six new stations will integrate with the existing subway Lines 1 and 2, shortening travel from Barra to Ipanema to 15 minutes, and from Barra to the city center to 34 minutes.

The State of Rio de Janeiro promised the International Olympic Committee that Line 4 would be completed before the Olympics start. CNR delivered the subway train ahead of the contracted delivery date to ensure the rail system's operation before the opening of Line 4.

It will mark the first time a Chinese train maker has taken part in an Olympic Games’ transportation system outside of China. To meet requirements and win contracts, CNR offered more high technology, cost-efficient solutions and special adjustments to meet Rio’s needs.

Comprised of six cars, the newly arrived subway train can carry 2,240 passengers at a maximum speed of 100 km (62 miles per hour). The train is equipped with an over-speed protection device, which automatically sounds an alert and helps slow down the train when the speed limit is reached.

Made of A-type stainless steel, the subway train has a far greater compression load than a normal train, ensuring passengers' safety in the event of a head-on collision, for example, with an 80-ton truck running at a speed of 36 km per hour.

To withstand the Brazilian heat, the train is equipped with China's first single air-conditioning unitthat will allow it to operate in temperatures as high as 56 degrees Celsius (132 Fahrenheit).

Instead of normal glass in its windows and doors, the train uses polyester glass to prevent unruly passengers from breaking them after watching sports matches.

CNR was created following a reorganization of the China Northern Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry (Group) in June 2008. Its products are used in more than 40 countries and regions
















Prime Minister Li Keqiang riding the train during recent visit in Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's industrial profits up 2.6 pct in April*
May 27,2015

BEIJING, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Profits of Chinese industrial businesses* increased 2.6 percent year on year to 479.5 billion yuan (78.3 billion U.S. dollars) in April*, official data showed on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China discovers huge oil deposit *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-5-26 21:54:34

China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC) announced on Tuesday that it has discovered a major "tight oil deposit" in Northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

Tight oil is an unconventional energy, which exits in petroleum-bearing formations like shale or sandstone. Commercial production usually requires similar technology to shale gas production.

The CNPC estimated the reserve in the deposit is around 100 million tonnes, the largest one ever discovered in China, and will produce 700,000 tonnes of tight oil annually.

China is one of the world's largest oil buyers, and nearly 60 percent of its oil consumption comes from imports.

To keep external dependence under 61 percent, the government is assessing solar and wind power as well as unconventional energy including shale gas and tight oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Qualcomm intends to set up a server chip company in Guizhou*

OFweek | Posted: 27 May 2015, 16:11

Qualcomm Incorporated today (May 27, 2015) signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Guizhou province, intending to set up an independent company for developing and selling server chips in the Chinese market.

"It is estimated that the new Chinese entity include the participation from strategic business partner so as to accelerate its product's adoption in China," said the company, which means that there is another Chinese company who will cooperate with Qualcomm.

Qualcomm did not reveal the name of its partner. Yet, according to the MOU, its newly company will focus on the R&D of ARM architecture-based server chips.

"China contains a great opportunity in the data center equipment field," said Derek Aberle, President of Qualcomm.

In the server chip market, Intel is a leader who uses x86 architecture, with a market share of about 90 percent.

In November last year, Qualcomm unveiled its intention to enter server chip market for the first time, which is a very fast-growing field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Welcome home 

***

China's most-wanted fugitive, an official accused of embezzling more than $40 million, is in US custody and waiting for extradition, Lou Martinez, the spokesman at New York office of the US Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency, told chinanews.com on Thursday.

China's most-wanted fugitive set to be extradited by US - People's Daily Online





China's most-wanted fugitive set to be extradited by US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Model workers: A snapshot of China's development*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*5G network expected to be commercialized by 2020*

OFweek | Posted: 29 May 2015, 11:41

The "5G Network Technology Architecture White Paper" was released today (May 29, 2015), which indicated that 5G network is expected to be commercialized in a large scale by 2020 and thus achieve a thousand-fold increase of data traffic, making economic life expand to the Internet of Things (IoT) field from the previous mobile Internet era and realizing "Internet of Everything", according to the reports.

5G is short for the fifth generation mobile communication technology. Compared with 4G network that has a speed of dozens of mega bits per second, 5G network speed will be further improved. According to the White Paper, 5G will meet people's requirement for super-high traffic density, and it will expand from mobile Internet to IoT field and thus achieve "Internet of Everything", which will play an important role in economy and production areas.

The target for 5G network is to reach 100 Mbps when it is largely covered, and it will even reach several Gbps in some area, said Cao Shumin, director of China Academy of Information and Communications Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raphael

China to invest $900 billion in New Silk Road

Until now, much of what China’s revealed about its New Silk Road economic corridor that spans Central Asia and Europe has been painted in broad brushstrokes.

Officials are now giving details. The China Development Bank (CDB) unveiled plans Thursday to invest more than $890 billion in the project which goes by the official moniker of “One Belt, One Road.”

The CDB, one of China’s key policy banks, said the money will fund more than 900 projects involving 60 countries. These projects include coal and gas, mining, electricity, telecommunications, infrastructure, agriculture, and people-to-people exchanges that will help trade and capital flow.

Meanwhile, at the opening ceremony of the Asia-Europe Meeting (ASEM) Industry Dialogue on Connectivity on Wednesday, Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli said China wants to build six economic corridors to connect Asia to Europe. The funding for this would come from the new Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and the Silk Road Fund.

The six corridors would be China-Mongolia-Russia, New Eurasian Land Bridge, China-Central and West Asia, China-Indo-China Peninsula, China-Pakistan, and Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar, said Zhang, according to a report in China Daily.

Government officials and company representatives from ASEM’s 53 members attended the two-day event in Chongqing city.

China to invest $900 billion in New Silk Road | Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*Japan push into Africa resources sputters, helps China*

By Yuka Obayashi

TOKYO, May 29 (Reuters) - A Japanese government drive to secure access to resources in Africa has sputtered as some companies shy away from investing due to slumping commodity prices and worries over political stability, helping China as it races to import raw materials from the continent.

Around two years ago, Japan said it would provide about $2 billion mainly to back African commodity projects by its firms as part of a move to secure supplies of materials such as coking coal and copper it needs to churn out steel and electronic components.

But worries over the stability of the investment environment in some African nations, along with falling commodity prices, have sapped momentum from that push, Japanese firms said at a mining conference on Thursday and Friday.

A lack of infrastructure and concerns over resource nationalism were also cited as reasons.

"To invest in mine development, it is necessary to see an improvement in Africa's investment environment so it is politically, sociologically and economically stable," Shigeru Oi, president of JX Nippon Mining & Metals Corp, Japan's top copper refiner, said in a speech.

"If those things improve, Africa, which is rich in promising mineral resources, will certainly become an attractive investment target."

Resource-poor Japan wants to diversify its supplies of key commodities. For example, around 70 percent of its copper supply currently comes from South America.

MORE SLOWLY

Takahiro Hagiwara, a director in the Japanese government's Agency for Natural Resources and Energy, said the $2 billion set aside to back investment in Africa had been spent more slowly than expected, but that declining commodity prices were the main reason for this.

He added that Japanese and African ministers would meet on Saturday to discuss ways to promote greater investment.

"Chinese investment has actually increased a bit as they are trying to take advantage of opportunities falling commodity prices may provide," said Christophe Akagha Mba, mining minister in Gabon, a nation on the west coast of central Africa.

"But the Japanese are still at the same stage. They have not even started (significant investment) yet."

African countries such as Libya, Mali, Burkina Faso and Burundi have been hit by conflict in recent years.

But African officials at the event said that many nations in Africa were democratic, with robust legal protection for foreign investors.

Japanese overall investment in Africa in 2014 was almost $1.5 billion, according to the Japan External Trade Organization, which does not provide a breakdown of sectors. That compares with $2 billion for a single investment by China in oil-rich Equatorial Guinea in April.

(Additional reporting by Aaron Sheldrick; Editing by Joseph Radford)

Japan push into Africa resources sputters, helps China| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Hong Kong competitiveness ranking decline reflects reality*
By Hilton Yip Source:Global Times Published: 2015-5-31 20:38:01

*More diversified approach urgently needed*




Illustration: Peter C. Espina/GT


The latest indication that Hong Kong needs to diversify its economy came in the form of a report released by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS) on May 15, which stated that Shenzhen was the most competitive city in China in 2014. Hong Kong had occupied the top spot for the previous 10 years but it was dethroned by the city across the border last year, mainly due to Shenzhen's burgeoning tech sector. 

In the past few years, Shenzhen has seen the sprouting of many start-ups, which, together with giants like Huawei and Tencent Holdings, have created the mainland's most vibrant tech cluster. In contrast, Hong Kong is seriously lagging in this field, with a small start-up scene that attracts relatively little support.

While the public and private sectors only spent 0.73 percent of Hong Kong's GDP on research and development in 2013, Shenzhen spent 4.05 percent of its GDP on these fields in 2014. The Chinese mainland and Japan also spent higher percentages on research than Hong Kong.

This isn't to say nobody in Hong Kong has acknowledged the need to foster tech talent, but the attempts have been woefully inadequate. From large but ineffectual government projects like Cyberport to limited funding and support for start-ups, various measures taken to create a local tech sector have been minor.

The case of DJI Technologies, which is now the world's biggest maker of aerial drones, is a striking example. The founder is a mainland-born engineer who graduated from a Hong Kong university and had thought of starting a company in the special administrative territory, but ultimately decided to do it in Shenzhen, according to reports. 

Even in comparison with regional rival Singapore, Hong Kong comes out second best. The start-up scene in Singapore is considered one of the most developed in the region. 

For instance, venture capital spending in tech in 2013 was $1.71 billion in Singapore. In Hong Kong for the same year, it was $15 million, according to data from Asian Venture Capital Journal. Singapore also has had more government support in terms of funding and cheap office space.

Besides technology, entrepreneurship in other sectors is difficult for young people in Hong Kong. It is hard to start up a small business due to high shop rents and a lack of affordable office space. The recent controversy over mainland parallel traders was exacerbated by the proliferation of shops selling daily goods for the traders while property owners jacked up rents accordingly. This both pushed existing shops like restaurants out of business while making it hard for budding entrepreneurs.

The problem isn't just government ineffectiveness and lack of support. Hong Kong's status as a financial and commercial hub has resulted in a societal culture that has a fondness for money and spending it.

This means that many parents often push their children to study business and other related fields like economics and commerce at the expense of computer science. For instance, I have a Hong Kong relative who is an engineer but pushed all three of his children to study business in university, which they did. 

This conservative and risk-averse attitude also extends to companies. Meanwhile, Hong Kong companies do not tend to branch out or innovate significantly, as seen by the lack of Hong Kong companies overseas and the low percentage of funds spent on research and development. This has been an area of concern that has been blamed on the excessive importance placed on property, which is exorbitantly expensive in Hong Kong and hence an easy revenue-earner. 

With mind-sets such as these, Hong Kong will always face a lack of computer engineers, developers and programmers to create a vibrant local tech scene. With booming Shenzhen next to it, many talented mainland entrepreneurs and engineers will probably avoid Hong Kong as well.

Hong Kong has long focused on finance and tourism, while neglecting small businesses. It is unfortunate that the local government's attempt to create an "innovation and technology" bureau was blocked earlier this year in the legislature, though perhaps more bureaucracy is not the answer. 

The local authorities can do more, such as increasing funds for entrepreneurs and making cheaper office space available, while perhaps encouraging young people to study technology-related fields.

While Hong Kong has a small population and lacks a large local consumer market, it has advantages such as bilingualism, strong Internet connectivity, and an open online, media and legal environment. It also boasts close proximity to Shenzhen and the manufacturing hubs in Guangdong Province. There are local and expat entrepreneurs trying to create good start-ups but the authorities could do more to help. 

The answer may not necessarily be technology, but Hong Kong's mentality needs to change. Hong Kong needs to move beyond just finance and tourism, not just to boost its economy, otherwise it could find itself in danger of falling behind even more in competitiveness and innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tertiary industry creates over 40 percent of employment*
(People's Daily Online) 13:16, June 01, 2015

China's tertiary industry had created over 40 percent of the total employment, becoming the main force in creating jobs by the end of 2014, according to the 2014 Human Resources and Social Security Statistical Bulletin released on May 29.

The bulletin shows that among all the employed persons, 29.5 percent work in the primary industry, 29.9 percent worked in the second industry and 40.6 percent work in the tertiary industry.

Employment situation was generally stable in 2014. By the end of the year, the totalnumber of employed persons was 772.5 million, 2.8 million up from that of 2013, and thetotal number of urban employed persons was 393.1 million, 10.7 million up from that of2013.

The total number of migrant workers reached 274 million by the end of 2014, 5 million upfrom that of 2013, and the total number of outgoing migrant workers were 168 million.Newly created jobs in urban area reached 13.2 million, 5.5 million urban unemployedpersons found new jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Property sales hit new high*

2015-06-02 

Housing sales in May hit the highest level seen in past six years' same period, as a string of policy easing filtered through, and buyers' purchasing willingness strengthened significantly, according to a research agency.

New home sale (in floor space term) in 30 cities monitored by E-house China R&D Institute rose 15.5 percent in May over April, higher than sale data recorded in past six year's May, according to the institute's latest report on Monday.

In year-on-year term, sale rose 34.9 percent. Sale rose in 27 of the 30 cities.

Sale in first-tier cities surged 82.7 percent in May over a year ago, after a 59.2 percent rise in April. Second-tier cities rose 25.3 percent and third-tier cities rose 32.1 percent, the report said.

Shenzhen led the nation with a 148.4 percent year-on-year rise, while Shanghai followed with a 118.3 percent rise.

Average new home price in 100 cities in May rose 0.45 percent month-on-month to reach 10,569 yuan($1,706) per square meter, according to China Index Academy, the research unit of SouFun Holdings Ltd. Except a small up-tick in January, this price index has been declining for the past 12 months.

Behind the surge are several stimulus policies since the end of March, including greater support for second-home buying, interest rate and reserve requirement cut. In addition, more than 100 cities have adjusted their housing provident fund policies, making it easier to withdraw the fund to buy homes.

For example in Beijing, from Monday housing provident fund payers could withdraw a maximum 1.2 million yuan for their first home, and a maximum of 800,000 yuan for their second-home. Previous policy set a maximum per capita living space, exceed which payers could not borrow.

"The rising sale reflected increasing willingness to purchase houses. Uneased by rising volatility, many investors are transferring fortune they earned in the stock market to property market. It is expected sale in June will be at a high level, especially in largest cities," said Yan Yuejin, an analyst with E-house China R&D Institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*The services sector accounts for almost half of the economy and is the biggest employer in China.*





China services PMI grows, new business rose fastest in 3 yrs

The services sector accounts for almost half of the economy and is the biggest employer in China.

THEBRICSPOST.COM

***
Now compare this with this:




India services sector growth dips to 13-month low

Indian Central Bank Governor Raghuram Rajan said on Tuesday that India's growth rate may be weaker than headline numbers suggest.

THEBRICSPOST.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Citi withdraws from metals financing in China after suspected fraud cases*
Source:Reuters-Global Times Published: 2015-6-3 23:48:02

US bank Citigroup Inc said it has withdrawn from metals financing in China after suspected fraud that led to a web of lawsuits.

But while the bank retreated in that area, it still managed to achieve broad growth in commodities as others withdrew from the sector.

In May, Citigroup failed in a bid to win an order from a London court that would force trade house Mercuria to pay about $270 million in potential losses for metals financing deals in China hit by the suspected fraud.

"There's no question that when we look at a situation like that, we do a lot of analysis about who we are doing business with, where we're doing business and what kind of transactions we do," Jim Cowles, chief executive of the bank for Europe, Middle East and Africa (EMEA), told Reuters.

"That has led us to examine each one of those areas and we've made changes accordingly," he told Reuters.

Cowles did not give further details, but a spokesman said the bank no longer has any metals financing business in China.

The complex court case was one of a web of legal actions filed in the wake of a probe launched in May 2014 by Chinese authorities of suspected fraud at China's Qingdao Port, the world's seventh busiest, and nearby Penglai. Both cities are in East China's Shandong Province. 

The alleged fraud is estimated to have stung Western banks and trading houses as well as Asian banks for more than $3 billion in total, according to industry sources.

Neither Citigroup or Mercuria Energy Trading Ltd is accused of fraud, but have been caught in the fallout from the probe.

Citigroup has expanded in commodities, moving as some rivals withdrew due to higher capital requirements and tougher regulation in the wake of the global financial crisis.

"If you look at what we had within the institutional business on commodities, we didn't have that much of a presence. We decided that we wanted to build that business and we're doing it at the same time our competitors had historic businesses that they had to get out of," Cowles said.

Citigroup's commodity revenue doubled in 2014 after soaring 230 percent in 2013. 

The bank moved up to fourth in commodities revenues among top investment banks at the end of 2014 from ninth in 2012, according to financial sector consultancy Coalition.

"Given our footprint across the region, particularly in emerging markets, I think there's a lot to be done with the public sector as well as corporations in terms of different types of commodity products," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*KFC reports reveal Western media's bias*
By Mike Bastin (China Daily) 09:42, June 04, 2015



Amid widespread reporting in the West, KFC launched lawsuits on Monday against three Chinese companies whose social media accounts allegedly made comments about the origins of the chicken used by KFC; including the claim that KFC chicken originates from chickens with eight legs.

But these recent reports and media coverage in the West generally represent thecontinuation of a stupendously hypocritical theme with contempt and mocking of China'ssocial media on one hand and on the other hand attempts to paint a picture of strictInternet regulations in China.

Clearly, the Western media cannot have it both ways.

Social media platforms in China, and these probably innocent and partially tongue-in-cheek comments about KFC, quite rightly allow users freedom of expression.* Western media please note: No attempt at curtailing such comments has been made.*

Of course these comments have also been reported in the Chinese media but not at all in the same KFC finger-pointing manner.

Furthermore, the Chinese public also appear not to attach serious importance to theseKFC postings, something also not reported in the Western media.

*It is also noteworthy that recent Western media reports on KFC's extraordinary legalaction do not refer, even briefly, to the history of the infamous food safety scares associated with KFC in China.

In 2005 the toxic red dye Sudan 1 was found to have been used by KFC in its tomato sauce at KFC stores in China.*

*But even more recently, only last year KFC once again failed to earn the trust of the Chinese public with reports of contaminated chicken supplied to its stores in China.*

Chinese consumers, who have traditionally flocked to such Western fast food chains as KFC because they were perceived to be safer to eat at, are now understandably wary.

The series of food safety scares in recent years has added to KFC's competitive decline too.

*It is highly likely that this knee-jerk legal action launched by KFC is a result of the increasing competitive pressures it faces in China. Chinese competitors are growing stronger and stronger. And foreign brands have lost a certain mystique and adoration in the eyes of many Chinese consumers, not just in the food sector.*

Some Western media reports appear to suggest that China should do more to protect foreign companies and that KFC has somehow been treated unfairly. Of course no reference is made to the profits KFC have enjoyed in China over many years while their market presence in most other countries has dwindled. Just where would KFC be without the China market?

Chinese leaders have reiterated that the government will continue to protect the lawful rights and interests of foreign companies operating in China, and it is the decline incompetitiveness experienced by KFC in China should be the real focus of attention.

_The author is a visiting professor at the University of International Business andEconomics in Beijing and a senior lecturer at Southampton University._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Jlaw said:


> chrome man. You never seen rust on chrome rims?
> 
> Plus try putting a penny in coke and leave it in there for one day. See what happens to the penny.



chrome doesn't rust, the rust you see on chrome rims/bars etc. is from the metal under the chrome, usually iron or steel. also a (american)penny doesnt contain chrome, it contains zinc and a thin layer of copper



Bussard Ramjet said:


> On average SOEs, have a far lesser degree of return on investments compared to the private sector, which means that they are not being invested efficiently.
> Also, these large SOEs have created their own vested interest groups, one of the reasons behind the huge overcapacity in Steel, Cement sectors.
> Also, these SOEs have many times failed to be efficient.
> 
> So much remains to be desired from an SOE.



depends on the field. for instance natural monopolies goes well with SOEs thus in fields like power or sewer lines, its best the government runs those, others are there because of political situations, for instance, banking, china mostly has state banking not because its more efficient or anything but because it works well with the current economic situation, it allows the government direct control over the economy allowing it to achieve very high growth rates while keeping inflation relatively low, china's 30 year rise has been remarkable smooth(no major crashes, consistent growth), its because the government has kept its hands in certain sectors of the economy. as it develops more though, it makes more and more sense to open the sectors up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi is the world's second largest wearable vendor*

By: Tyler Lee  | ubergizmo | Posted: 06 Jun 2015, 00:37







When it comes to smartphones, Xiaomi appears to be catching up to giants such as Apple and Samsung which is impressive given that both Apple and Samsung have been in this game for a while, not to mention Xiaomi’s offerings are typically limited in Asia whereas Apple and Samsung are global.

However it looks like not only could Xiaomi potentially overtake Apple and Samsung in terms of mobile devices, but they could be on their way to conquer the wearables market. According to recent numbers released by IDC (via Android Central), it turns out that Xiaomi is actually the world’s second largest wearable vendor, mighty impressive if you consider that the company is also relatively new to the market.

The IDC puts the company’s market share as of Q1 2015 at 24.6% which puts them in second place behind the likes of Fitbit which has a market share of 34.2%. This corroborates an earlier report in which it stated that Fitbit was the leader in the wearables market, but at the rate Xiaomi is growing, we wouldn’t be surprised if they eventually caught up.

Once again it looks like the company is competing purely on price. While Fitbit, Samsung, and Garmin have wearables that cost around the $100 mark, Xiaomi instead competes by making them dirt cheap. Last year’s Xiaomi Mi Band was launched for only $13, making it a very compelling alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Wheat starts enter into harvest season in China's Hebei, Shandong*
(Xinhua) 16:15, June 05, 2015





Harvesters reap wheat in Cheng'an County, north China's Hebei Province, June 5, 2015. A total of 34.5 million mu (about 2,300,000 hectares) of wheat started to enter into the harvest season in Hebei recently. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)





Harvesters reap wheat in Cheng'an County, north China's Hebei Province, June 5, 2015. A total of 34.5 million mu (about 2,300,000 hectares) of wheat started to enter into the harvest season in Hebei recently. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)





A harvester reaps wheat in Nanshahe Town of Tengzhou, east China's Shandong Province, June 5, 2015. Summer wheat harvest has begun in Shandong, a major producing area of the crop. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)






Harvesters reap wheat in Nanshahe Town of Tengzhou, east China's Shandong Province, June 5, 2015. Summer wheat harvest has begun in Shandong, a major producing area of the crop. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*CSRC to Crack Down 16 Cases of Spreading Rumors in Stock Market* 
2015-06-06 20:50:27 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Wang






The screen grab shows China Securities Regulatory Commission spokesperson Zhang Xiaojun in a press briefing on June 5, 2015. [Photo: cctv.com]

China's securities regulator has launched a new enforcement campaign to crack down on market manipulation.

Zhang Xiaojun with the China Securities Regulatory Commission says 16 separate cases are already under investigation.

"The cases being investigated are those typically ones that involve the fabrication and spreading of false or misleading information."

The cases under investigation mostly involve articles written about the potential merger and acquisitions of listed firms, as well as false reports from investment consultants.

At the same time, regulators are also working on more specific rules to deal with margin trading.

Margin trading allows traders to borrow money for investments based on the value of their stock portfolio.

The trading technique has been exploding in popularity among traders in China, with the balance of margin trading doubling so far this year to some 2-trillion yuan.

However, margin trading has the potential to do significant damage to the market if left unregulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

More interest rate cuts in the pipeline?

*China's CPI up 1.2% in May*




Jun 9, 2015 (China Knowledge) - China's Consumer Price Index (CPI) has increased 1.2% year on year or declined 0.2% month on month in May 2015, according to the latest statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics.

Last month, the CPI in urban and rural areas rose 1.3% and 1.0% year on year respectively. 

Food prices climbed up 1.6%, contributing to a 0.54% increase in the whole index. Prices of meat, fresh vegetable and grain went up 3.1%, 6.5% and 2.4% year on year, respectively.

The non-food index witnessed a year on year growth of 1.0% last month.

The prices of tobacco products, alcohol and related products increased 1.7% year on year, mainly due to a 3.7% growth in tobacco prices. The prices of household appliances and maintenance services went up 1.0% from a year earlier.

The prices of personal and health care products increased 1.8% year on year in May, and the price of clothing rose 2.8% year on year.

The prices of transportation and communications went down 1.3% from a year earlier, and there is an increase of 0.7% in housing costs that were driven by a 2.6% increase in housing rentals, 2.0% decrease in the prices of water, electricity and fuel, and a 0.2% growth in the prices of building and decoration materials.

In the first five months of this year, China's CPI rose 1.3% year on year.

China's CPI up 1.2% in May

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> More interest rate cuts in the pipeline?
> 
> *China's CPI up 1.2% in May*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2015 (China Knowledge) - China's Consumer Price Index (CPI) has increased 1.2% year on year or declined 0.2% month on month in May 2015, according to the latest statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> Last month, the CPI in urban and rural areas rose 1.3% and 1.0% year on year respectively.
> 
> Food prices climbed up 1.6%, contributing to a 0.54% increase in the whole index. Prices of meat, fresh vegetable and grain went up 3.1%, 6.5% and 2.4% year on year, respectively.
> 
> The non-food index witnessed a year on year growth of 1.0% last month.
> 
> The prices of tobacco products, alcohol and related products increased 1.7% year on year, mainly due to a 3.7% growth in tobacco prices. The prices of household appliances and maintenance services went up 1.0% from a year earlier.
> 
> The prices of personal and health care products increased 1.8% year on year in May, and the price of clothing rose 2.8% year on year.
> 
> The prices of transportation and communications went down 1.3% from a year earlier, and there is an increase of 0.7% in housing costs that were driven by a 2.6% increase in housing rentals, 2.0% decrease in the prices of water, electricity and fuel, and a 0.2% growth in the prices of building and decoration materials.
> 
> In the first five months of this year, China's CPI rose 1.3% year on year.
> 
> China's CPI up 1.2% in May



I would cut the RRR first. China's RRR is way too high compared to other countries due to it being the preferred option in the past.

PBOC should use price tools rather than quantity tools for its monetary policy.


----------



## TaiShang

Welcome home 

***

Police officers escort fugitive Sun Xin off a plane in Beijing on June 8.

The 46- year-old is the third suspect on a list of China’s 100 most wanted economic fugitives, issued in April by Interpol’s National Central Bureau of China, to be repatriated. 
Sun, a former cashier at the Beijing press bureau, was arrested in Cambodia after seven years on the run. He is alleged to have embezzled tens of millions of yuan between 2004 and 2008, before fleeing to Thailand, and living under an assumed name across southeast Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Datang Telecom intends to buy Marvell, grabbing 4G market*

OFweek | Posted: 09 Jun 2015, 11:36

Since the end of last year, there were words on the street that Marvell would be merged. According to an informed source, Datang Telecom contacted Marvell for the first time in November, 2014. Both companies had a talk for about four months, yet they departed from each other unhappily because of the price. At early May of 2015, Datang Telecom dispatched a delegation to the headquarters of Marvell, the U.S. for negotiation again.

"At present, both parties are talking about the method of acquisition, joint-ventured or wholly-owned. It is beneficial to Datang Telecom in a wholly-owned way, which means that Datang Telecom will possess the 100 percent relevant patents and technologies. However, the risk will be smaller if the company buys it in a joint-ventured way," analyzed an industry insider.

Marvell is American chip manufacturer that is mainly engaged in three major businesses, storage, network and mobile wireless chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

MAJOR MEASUREs TO ENCOURAGE MIGRANT WORKERS TO RETURN TO FARMING.

Li Keqiang has a major cabinet meeting and announcement for several policy initiatives related to creating microfinancing for individual, small and medium enterprises.

[1] Farm boys go home. What they are trying to do is multi-prongged. Firstly it is to encourage farming by special incentives, and making better financing availability to enhance farm community wealth creation in basis farming itself. But it also encourages farm individual or groups to start small businesses of their own to take advantage of the location-neutral world that the netizen world has created access for. So in fact a farm boy can go back to do farming while also conduct a business through alibaba. etc. The announcement even does into encouragement to form cooperatives in these farm communities.

[2] Electronics Export, Online Global Outreach. As if China has not dominatged the cellphone and electronics industries enough, the cabinet is issuing incentives for online businesses to sell directly to foreign markets. There are measures to cut out the middlemen so that online businesses can actually have incentive to lodge inventory in target countries for quick delivery. Example: orders taken by a farm boy in the remotest village of China, can be through one of the portals be delivered next day to Peoria, or 5th Avenue.

[3] No deposit, no guarantor credit. This is more elaboration of Li Keqiang's attempt to bring financial services down to the lowest level of society.

Original source:

李克强主持召开国务院常务会议-新华网

李克强主持召开国务院常务会议 --- 国务院总理李克强6月10日主持召开国务院常务会议，明确推进财政资金统筹使用措施，更好发挥积极财政政策稳增长调结构惠民生作用。

NEWS.XINHUANET.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*FDI flows to China jumps to $53.83 bn in first 5 months*

June 11, 2015 14:12 IST






China on Thursday said the foreign direct investment to the country jumped 10.5 per cent year on year in the first five months of 2015, settling at $53.83 billion with services industry getting a major chunk of it.

The pace slowed from 11.1 per cent increase registered in the January-April period but far exceeded the annual growth rate posted for 2014 of 1.7 per cent, the Ministry of Commerce said.

China approved 9,582 new foreign-funded companies in the first five months, up 9.6 per cent year on year.

*Service industry FDI totalled $33.94 billion in the first five months, up 23.5 per cent year on year.*

This accounted for 63 per cent of the all FDI during the period, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

Some high-end manufacturing businesses saw fast investment growth. Investment climbed 4.8 per cent year on year in communications equipment, computer and other electric-facility manufacturing in the first five months.

Investment rose 4.4 per cent year on year in traffic-equipment manufacturing in the first five months.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Employment rate of college graduates rising steadily*
June 12, 2015





(File photo)
*The employment rate of college graduates has been rising steadily, with more graduates choosing to start their own businesses, according to the 2015 employment report released by My COS Research Institute on June 10, 2015.*

The report shows that six months after graduation, the employment rate of 2014 college graduates was 92.1 percent, slightly up from the 91.4 percent of 2013 and 90.9 percent of 2012.

For undergraduate students of 2014, management science majors had the highest employment rate, while the employment rate of law majors was the lowest. And for associate-degree students, materials and energy majors had the highest employment rate, while the employment rate of resource development and mapping majors was the lowest.

More students are choosing to start their own businesses. The self-employment rate of 2014 college graduates was 2.9 percent, 0.6 percent up from that of 2013 and 0.9 up from that of 2012.* It is estimated that around 191,000 college graduates of 2014 have started their own businesses. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Bank of China joins gold auction as first Asian bank*
Updated: 2015-06-17 01:09
By Zhang Chunyan in London(China Daily)

Bank of China formally announced its involvement and support by joining the gold auction which determines the London Bullion Market Association gold price, as the first Asian bank on Tuesday.

Industry insiders said that it further enhances the Chinese institutions' importance on global gold pricing and also demonstrates Bank of China's global markets trading and service capacity.

With long history, the London gold market has been accepted as the global spot gold pricing center. The LBMA gold price, which is accepted all over the world, is widely used in the settlement between producers, consumers and financial institutions，and is an important pricing benchmark for gold derivative contracts.

ICE Benchmark Administration Limited, the administrator for LBMA gold price, successfully launched a new, independently administered, transparent and electronic auction process in March, which replaced the London gold fix established in 1919.

"We are delighted to welcome Bank of China to the gold auction," said Finbarr Hutcheson, president of ICE Benchmark Administration.

"The growth in daily volumes of the gold auction coupled with the increase in participation from around the globe, demonstrates strong market support for the independent governance and oversight we have implemented to bring transparency and trust to the gold auction," Hutcheson said.

According to the Shanghai Gold Exchange, as the major participant in the domestic Chinese gold market, becoming a direct participant in the gold auction would allow Bank of China to be directly involved in the pricing process of the LBMA gold price, which could reflect the supply and demand of the Chinese market.

This will further reinforce that the Chinese gold market is stepping out into the global market and becoming more internationalized, which could improve the importance and contribution of China on the global gold market, insiders said.

"I am delighted to see the growth in the number of direct participants to the LBMA gold price auction process. In particular, I welcome the addition of Bank of China. As one of the LBMA's founding members, it is appropriate that they should be the first Chinese participant," Ruth Crowell, chief executive of LBMA said.

The LBMA is the pre-eminent body for the world's largest and most important market for gold and silver bullion.

Bank of China has participating in the gold trading business in London for over forty years. With experience obtained from the international market, it provides comprehensive gold products and service to clients in Chinese mainland.

Bank of China London branch was its first overseas branch. It joined the LBMA as an initial member in 1987, and had been the only Chinese bank with membership for the subsequent 20 years.

Bank of China joins gold auction as first Asian bank|Companies|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

More Chinese leave gov't jobs for start-ups - CCTV News - CCTV.com English

With power, security and a steady income, government jobs in China have long been coveted, even known as "iron rice bowls" due to their stability. But not so much anymore. As opportunities in start-up industry grow, more Chinese workers are leaving jobs in state-owned enterprises and the public sector.

Last year, Mu shan was a photo journalist for a state-owned news organization. But he quit, leaving the security of a government job to work at a new media start-up. He now writes car-travel stories on his own blog that are published on the popular messenging service WeChat.

"I want to start a new thing - WeChat subscriptions - that my old company won't support me in doing. My own account, named Auto-travel, is focused on travel information, and promoting car tips... It's more fun than newspapers..." Mushan said.

After less than a year, he says the start-up has almost a million subscribers between its contributors - and is making money. It's a sign that China's shift towards innovation-led growth is changing its labor market.

For decades, the most prized jobs in China involved working for the state - with a steady income and often, a job for life. But with the government now encouraging the private sector - to make the economy more competitive - small businesses and start-ups are offering increasingly attractive careers.

People like Jack Ma - founder of e-commerce giant, Alibaba - are inspiring a generation to seek greater freedom and fortunes in the private sector.

According to one Chinese human resources website, 34 percent more civil servants this year are looking to leave their jobs.

Tang Min - who advises the State Council - says more graduates are also joining private companies than state-owned enterprises.

"A recent survey shows... about 50 percent of college graduates found a job in the private sector. About five years ago, that number was just 40 percent... On the other hand, those working in state-owned enterprises, started from 32 percent and reduced to 23 or 24 percent," Tang said.

While the private sector is growing, he says SOES are hiring fewer new graduates.

"I think part of the reason is state owned enterprises are not performing well, so they do not have job openings. On the other hand, private sector does have better promotion opportunities. You can within four or five years, become a big boss," Tang said.

The government is also now supporting start-ups, through subsidies, tax cuts and training. While the country's crackdown on corruption is believed to be making official posts less lucrative.

As China's small businesses become big, they're likely to lure more talent in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

TaiShang said:


> More Chinese leave gov't jobs for start-ups - CCTV News - CCTV.com English
> 
> With power, security and a steady income, government jobs in China have long been coveted, even known as "iron rice bowls" due to their stability. But not so much anymore. As opportunities in start-up industry grow, more Chinese workers are leaving jobs in state-owned enterprises and the public sector.
> 
> Last year, Mu shan was a photo journalist for a state-owned news organization. But he quit, leaving the security of a government job to work at a new media start-up. He now writes car-travel stories on his own blog that are published on the popular messenging service WeChat.
> 
> "I want to start a new thing - WeChat subscriptions - that my old company won't support me in doing. My own account, named Auto-travel, is focused on travel information, and promoting car tips... It's more fun than newspapers..." Mushan said.
> 
> After less than a year, he says the start-up has almost a million subscribers between its contributors - and is making money. It's a sign that China's shift towards innovation-led growth is changing its labor market.
> 
> For decades, the most prized jobs in China involved working for the state - with a steady income and often, a job for life. But with the government now encouraging the private sector - to make the economy more competitive - small businesses and start-ups are offering increasingly attractive careers.
> 
> People like Jack Ma - founder of e-commerce giant, Alibaba - are inspiring a generation to seek greater freedom and fortunes in the private sector.
> 
> According to one Chinese human resources website, 34 percent more civil servants this year are looking to leave their jobs.
> 
> Tang Min - who advises the State Council - says more graduates are also joining private companies than state-owned enterprises.
> 
> "A recent survey shows... about 50 percent of college graduates found a job in the private sector. About five years ago, that number was just 40 percent... On the other hand, those working in state-owned enterprises, started from 32 percent and reduced to 23 or 24 percent," Tang said.
> 
> While the private sector is growing, he says SOES are hiring fewer new graduates.
> 
> "I think part of the reason is state owned enterprises are not performing well, so they do not have job openings. On the other hand, private sector does have better promotion opportunities. You can within four or five years, become a big boss," Tang said.
> 
> The government is also now supporting start-ups, through subsidies, tax cuts and training. While the country's crackdown on corruption is believed to be making official posts less lucrative.
> 
> As China's small businesses become big, they're likely to lure more talent in future.



I don't necessarily see this as a positive development, because this reminds me of what has been happening in Germany in the last 25 years. Now, we have at best mediocre people making politics and thus becoming easy prey for smart business people who by the end of the day dictate the policies. 

Do you think that private companies acts for the well-being of the whole country or more for the profit they generate for themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Götterdämmerung said:


> I don't necessarily see this as a positive development, because this reminds me of what has been happening in Germany in the last 25 years. Now, we have at best mediocre people making politics and thus becoming easy prey for smart business people who by the end of the day dictate the policies.
> 
> Do you think that private companies acts for the well-being of the whole country or more for the profit they generate for themselves?



I am against absolutist free market economy. I do not believe that the market is honest or socially-oriented. Hence I support a government/public upper-hand over the market/private interests at all time.

As for the above, I guess, so long as the balance is maintained between public and private sectors, it is good for the economy for the entrepreneurship to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> I am against absolutist free market economy. I do not believe that the market is honest or socially-oriented. Hence I support a government/public upper-hand over the market/private interests at all time.
> 
> As for the above, I guess, so long as the balance is maintained between public and private sectors, it is good for the economy for the entrepreneurship to grow.




The private entrepreneurs are no doubt largely motivated by their profit, yet they are very cut-throat and competitive at that.

Till now there has not come a model where you have a government business, that is run as efficient as private ones. I was reading some Chinese policy makers and they were remarking the same thing. That while some of China's SOEs are humongous, they don't have the proportionate performance in innovation, ROI, patents, Intellectual property. 

Companies like ZTE, Huawei, Alibaba, Tencent, are far more efficient with relatively less resources.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The private entrepreneurs are no doubt largely motivated by their profit, yet they are very cut-throat and competitive at that.
> 
> Till now there has not come a model where you have a government business, that is run as efficient as private ones. I was reading some Chinese policy makers and they were remarking the same thing. That while some of China's SOEs are humongous, they don't have the proportionate performance in innovation, ROI, patents, Intellectual property.
> 
> Companies like ZTE, Huawei, Alibaba, Tencent, are far more efficient with relatively less resources.



The East India Company was such a boon for India, methinks. Innovative, efficient, high ROI and what not, ey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The private entrepreneurs are no doubt largely motivated by their profit, yet they are very cut-throat and competitive at that.
> 
> Till now there has not come a model where you have a government business, that is run as efficient as private ones. I was reading some Chinese policy makers and they were remarking the same thing. That while some of China's SOEs are humongous, they don't have the proportionate performance in innovation, ROI, patents, Intellectual property.
> 
> Companies like ZTE, Huawei, Alibaba, Tencent, are far more efficient with relatively less resources.



There are sectors that are fine if mostly led by private interests, like tech companies. But there are sectors that are too sensitive to be left to private business, no matter how inefficient. Inefficiency is a relative concept, by the way. HSR in China is a state business. So is petroleum; upstream and downstream. If management is good and supervised enough, there is no reason they would not be as more competitive. China oil companies do compete well. 

No matter what, national economy is in the end a national matter and to be publicly regulated. There cannot be laissez faire. When it comes to greater national interests, even the tech companies are being regulated and guided in order to ensure public protection and national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Götterdämmerung said:


> The East India Company was such a boon for India, methinks. Innovative, efficient, high ROI and what not, ey?



From a purely business point of view, East India Company brought a lot of profits for its main stake holders, the businesses, traders, and British Industrialists. 

Obviously, it was very bad for India, but we were being exploited, and that was what their job was. 

Also, why do you bring this topic here? The fact of the matter is that an economy has limited number of human resources, which should be used efficiently, and if there is a really big state sector, that is inefficient, it puts downward pressure on the performance of an economy.



TaiShang said:


> There are sectors that are fine if mostly led by private interests, like tech companies. But there are sectors that are too sensitive to be left to private business, no matter how inefficient. Inefficiency is a relative concept, by the way. HSR in China is a state business. So is petroleum; upstream and downstream. If management is good and supervised enough, there is no reason they would not be as more competitive. China oil companies do compete well.
> 
> No matter what, national economy is in the end a national matter and to be publicly regulated. There cannot be laissez faire. When it comes to greater national interests, even the tech companies are being regulated and guided in order to ensure public protection and national interests.



I am not calling for laissez faire, which obviously has its own problems. 

The real issue is with the efficient utilization of resources. China has such huge companies and corporations. They beat all western companies in net worth, yet none come anywhere near in brand name, value, innovations, patents, and intellectual property generated. 

And China already understands this. It is already trying mixed ownership reforms.

The problem with state owned firms is multi fold.

Firstly, it is always hard to ensure that the appointments to management are purely on merit, and don't have a political angle involved. No matter what the government, politics becomes an issue. 

Secondly, the motivation of management comes into question, because they are not as closely scrutinized on their performance.

Thirdly, most of the state owned firms have political links, and hence they lobby governments in creating monopolies, to stifle competition. Competition is always good for innovation, and business, and final returns.


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> China has such huge companies and corporations. They beat all western companies in net worth, yet none come anywhere near in brand name, value, innovations, patents, and intellectual property generated.



That's also partly late-starter disadvantage. Some heavy industries hardly need brand recognition, by the way. They are strategically positioned, such as national grid or energy. When the country is powerful and influential, these national industries are powerful and ever expanding. Like China's oil companies or CSSR. 

Other industries, such as high tech, the government has never wanted to run or dominate those. Again, against the backdrop of China's late industrialization, there are areas to be covered such as brand name or value. That should slowly build up.

Same goes with the auto sector. China is more than happy and willing to see the private firms to capture market share, innovate and compete. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> And China already understands this. It is already trying mixed ownership reforms.



That was the plan in the very beginning. It is not a sudden realization of basic economics, but, timing and the national and international context. China's energy sector is a good example to restructuring and mixed ownership. Nonetheless, certain areas are a no-go for foreign or pure private interests. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Firstly, it is always hard to ensure that the appointments to management are purely on merit, and don't have a political angle involved. No matter what the government, politics becomes an issue.



When there is power, there is politics involved. It is everywhere in human life, not only in the halls of government offices. And this is not a bad thing. Even liberal arts departments of private universities involve politics, that is power sharing, distribution and competition. Let's say human nature.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Secondly, the motivation of management comes into question, because they are not as closely scrutinized on their performance.



That depends. There is always an option to set up the required supervision and regulation. That's an efficiency issue, not necessarily a structural problem. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Thirdly, most of the state owned firms have political links, and hence they lobby governments in creating monopolies, to stifle competition. Competition is always good for innovation, and business, and final returns.



Private firms do lobbying, as well. And they can be and play very nasty, from expensive dinners to revolving door politics. At least SOEs are what they are. Private companies suffer from corruption, mismanagement, going under and political lobbying. It is just that they are private, as some go under, many more are established. SOEs, however, are not easily to be discarded. Hence, if there is not a capable government, they remain a burden as the problems become chronic. 

I am for monopolizing strategic sectors, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

Bussard Ramjet said:


> From a purely business point of view, East India Company brought a lot of profits for its main stake holders, the businesses, traders, and British Industrialists.
> 
> Obviously, it was very bad for India, but we were being exploited, and that was what their job was.
> 
> Also, why do you bring this topic here? The fact of the matter is that an economy has limited number of human resources, which should be used efficiently, and if there is a really big state sector, that is inefficient, it puts downward pressure on the performance of an economy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not calling for laissez faire, which obviously has its own problems.
> 
> The real issue is with the efficient utilization of resources. China has such huge companies and corporations. They beat all western companies in net worth, yet none come anywhere near in brand name, value, innovations, patents, and intellectual property generated.
> 
> And China already understands this. It is already trying mixed ownership reforms.
> 
> The problem with state owned firms is multi fold.
> 
> Firstly, it is always hard to ensure that the appointments to management are purely on merit, and don't have a political angle involved. No matter what the government, politics becomes an issue.
> 
> Secondly, the motivation of management comes into question, because they are not as closely scrutinized on their performance.
> 
> Thirdly, most of the state owned firms have political links, and hence they lobby governments in creating monopolies, to stifle competition. Competition is always good for innovation, and business, and final returns.



China needed state companies, in order to catch up with multinational players that have a century of history. Slowely but surely, non-strategic companies will be divested, or at least partially. Brand names take time. Before too long, many Westerners will be wechatting on Xiaomi phones.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> That's also partly late-starter disadvantage. Some heavy industries hardly need brand recognition, by the way. They are strategically positioned, such as national grid or energy. When the country is powerful and influential, these national industries are powerful and ever expanding. Like China's oil companies or CSSR.
> 
> Other industries, such as high tech, the government has never wanted to run or dominate those. Again, against the backdrop of China's late industrialization, there are areas to be covered such as brand name or value. That should slowly build up.
> 
> Same goes with the auto sector. China is more than happy and willing to see the private firms to capture market share, innovate and compete.



This is what I'm saying precisely. China has such huge champions in Oil, Gas, Power, Grid, etc, yet they are not able to bring better returns.

Even in Auto sectors, it is not state owned firms that are creating their brands, it is the private players like Geely, and BYD who are surging ahead. State owned firms are happy with JVs, and resting with the western branded cars.

Similarly, While Sinopec is huge, it comes no where near companies like BASF, and Toray in innovation and patents. 

I'm not saying that they should be privatized. But they should be put on stricter leash. Also, China must have massive state venture funds, like Temasek and SoftBank Corporation, who bet on technology companies, and take a stake in them.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Bussard Ramjet said:


> From a purely business point of view, East India Company brought a lot of profits for its main stake holders, the businesses, traders, and British Industrialists.
> 
> Obviously, it was very bad for India, but we were being exploited, and that was what their job was.
> 
> Also, why do you bring this topic here? The fact of the matter is that an economy has limited number of human resources, which should be used efficiently, and if there is a really big state sector, that is inefficient, it puts downward pressure on the performance of an economy.



Well, you said that it's best to let private companies run all sectors of the economy. The East India Company in fact did this.

I don't think that you even understood the implication and consequence of what you write.

Society is not made of efficiency, it's made of human. Just because the Indian state is dysfunctional doesn't mean that other countries have the same problem. Germany was very well run, when companies such as Volkswagen, Lufthansa, Deutsche Post (post and telecom), Deutsche Bahn were all 100% or at least majority state companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is what I'm saying precisely. China has such huge champions in Oil, Gas, Power, Grid, etc, yet they are not able to bring better returns.
> 
> Even in Auto sectors, it is not state owned firms that are creating their brands, it is the private players like Geely, and BYD who are surging ahead. State owned firms are happy with JVs, and resting with the western branded cars.
> 
> Similarly, While Sinopec is huge, it comes no where near companies like BASF, and Toray in innovation and patents.
> 
> I'm not saying that they should be privatized. But they should be put on stricter leash. Also, China must have massive state venture funds, like Temasek and SoftBank Corporation, who bet on technology companies, and take a stake in them.



I agree the SOEs must be more strictly regulated and pushed for competition and innovation. Energy sector, for one, is much leaner, competitive and innovative now as, although remain state-owned, they start to behave more like private enterprises.

China also encourages and subsidizes private investment and entrepreneurship. In fact, as I remember, recently, about half of the new graduates goes for setting up their own firms. Last year, every seven second, a new firm has been registered. There is a boom on that front, as anticipated from a developing country. A bulk of them will go under, for sure, but there is the interest and state support there.

China's venture capitals as well as sovereign funds are also investing in home and abroad tech companies although large-scale ventures like rail deals make more news.



Götterdämmerung said:


> Society is not made of efficiency, it's made of human. *Just because the Indian state is dysfunctional doesn't mean that other countries have the same problem. *Germany was very well run, when companies such as Volkswagen, Lufthansa, Deutsche Post (post and telecom), Deutsche Bahn were all 100% or at least majority state companies.



Yes, that's one of the problems. It is not that SOEs are chronically corrupt, inefficient and politicized. With effective regulation and supervision, SOEs can be as much leaner and effective. For one, China HSR system is entirely state-owned and it is able to innovate.

I, by the way, still am amazed at VW, because, as far as I know, it is owned by its employers. It is not state owned but can it be said that it is publicly-owned? Huawei is another example on the similar lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

TaiShang said:


> Yes, that's one of the problems. It is not that SOEs are chronically corrupt, inefficient and politicized. With effective regulation and supervision, SOEs can be as much leaner and effective. For one, China HSR system is entirely state-owned and it is able to innovate.
> 
> I, by the way, still am amazed at VW, because, as far as I know, it is owned by its employers. It is not state owned but can it be said that it is publicly-owned? Huawei is another example on the similar lines.



IIRC, the majority share of VW belongs to the State of Lower Saxony. Another famous company that is still state owned is the Hanover Fair (Hannover Messe) the organiser of the CeBit Fair and the Hanover Fair. The shares are split 50/50 by the state of Lower Saxony and the City of Hanover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> There are sectors that are fine if mostly led by private interests, like tech companies. But there are sectors that are too sensitive to be left to private business, no matter how inefficient. Inefficiency is a relative concept, by the way. HSR in China is a state business. So is petroleum; upstream and downstream. If management is good and supervised enough, there is no reason they would not be as more competitive. China oil companies do compete well.
> 
> No matter what, national economy is in the end a national matter and to be publicly regulated. There cannot be laissez faire. When it comes to greater national interests, even the tech companies are being regulated and guided in order to ensure public protection and national interests.



Yup. Government controlled petroleum, HSR, and others are getting the overseas contract, not private sectors. Private sector without PLA backing will not win big overseas mega project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Götterdämmerung said:


> IIRC, the majority share of VW belongs to the State of Lower Saxony. Another famous company that is still state owned is the Hanover Fair (Hannover Messe) the organiser of the CeBit Fair and the Hanover Fair. The shares are split 50/50 by the state of Lower Saxony and the City of Hanover.



Porsche family owns majority.....



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Even in Auto sectors, it is not state owned firms that are creating their brands, it is the private players like Geely, and BYD who are surging ahead. State owned firms are happy with JVs, and resting with the western branded cars.



lel......Geely and BYD have no JV of foreign input?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Audio said:


> Porsche family owns majority.....



Just looked up, the Porsche Holding has the majority (50.73%) just recently. 20% still belongs to the State of Lower Saxony.

That said, I'd rather have a family running a large company than a company being dictated by share holder. The share holder value crap has destroyed the company/ employee relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Götterdämmerung said:


> I'd rather have a family running a large company



Ofcourse. As a family business it represents honor, pride and continuity and isn't so susceptible to short term whims of shareholders which inevitably mean short term gains and "who cares for the long term-we will sell shares by that time".


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Audio said:


> Ofcourse. As a family business it represents honor, pride and continuity and isn't so susceptible to short term whims of shareholders which inevitably mean short term gains and "who cares for the long term-we will sell shares by that time".



The share holders only think about the ROI, the managers about their career, that is, the more they can squeeze out of the company/ employees to make the share holders happy, the higher bonus they get. Once the company gets into the gutter through the many efficiency measures, they get a handsome compensation and off they go to the next company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Hyundai Motor launches fifth factory in China*
0
2015-06-24 

South Korean auto maker Hyundai's fifth plant in China has started construction in the southwestern city of Chongqing.

It is Hyundai's first plant in west China and is expected to be operational in early 2017.

With a total investment of 1.3 billion U.S. dollars, the plant has a production capacity of 300-thousand vehicles and 300-thousand engines per year.

Hyundai's other plants are in Beijing and Cangzhou in north China's Hebei Province.

The five plants combined will have an annual production capacity of over 1.6 million vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

As if China didn't produce enough cars. Leave some for the rest of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's electric car production grows 3-fold in May*






*Workers assemble electric cars in a factory in Zouping, east China's Shandong province on September 16, 2014. (CHINA OUT AFP PHOTO)*

BEIJING - Chinese manufacturers produced three times more new energy vehicles this May than they did last year, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said on Wednesday.

Production of pure electric passenger cars rose 300 percent to 9,922, with hybrids rising nearly 400 percent to 4,923. Production of pure electric and hybrid commercial vehicles rose by 700 percent and 36 percent, respectively. A total of 19,100 such vehicles rolled of the production line May.

In the first five months, Chinese automakers produced 53,600 new energy vehicles; again nearly a threefold increase over 2014.

The government has been working hard to put more new energy vehicles on road, saving energy and reducing pollution. In March, the Ministry of Transport set a target of 300,000 new energy commercial vehicles on China's roads by 2020: 200,000 new energy buses and 100,000 new energy taxis and delivery vehicles.

The Ministry of Commerce also announced earlier this year that China will continue to build charging facilities in cities and allow tax exemptions and subsidies on vehicle purchases.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

*China creates leading group for enhancing manufacturing prowess*

China creates leading group for enhancing manufacturing prowess - Xinhua | English.news.cn

BEIJING, June 24 (Xinhua) -- The State Council, China's cabinet, will set up a leading group for its ambitious plan to enhance manufacturing prowess and change the reputation of "Made in China" goods.

The group, led by vice premier Ma Kai, will coordinate, deliberate and implement plans for becoming a world manufacturing power, according to a statement published on the government website.

The group will be headquartered in the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, the statement said.

The decision came a month after the release of the "Made in China 2025" plan, which aims to transform China from a manufacturing giant into a world manufacturing power.

The plan lays out strategies for upgrading from low-end manufacturing to more value-added and tech-intensive production, and encourages domestic manufacturers to achieve technological breakthroughs across a number of emerging industries from numerical control tools and robotics to aerospace equipment and new energy vehicles.

Nine tasks have been identified as priorities: improving manufacturing innovation, integrating technology and industry, strengthening the industrial base, fostering Chinese brands, enforcing green manufacturing, promoting breakthroughs in 10 key sectors, advancing restructuring of the manufacturing sector, promoting service-oriented manufacturing and manufacturing-related service industries, and internationalizing manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> *China creates leading group for enhancing manufacturing prowess*
> 
> China creates leading group for enhancing manufacturing prowess - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> BEIJING, June 24 (Xinhua) -- The State Council, China's cabinet, will set up a leading group for its ambitious plan to enhance manufacturing prowess and change the reputation of "Made in China" goods.
> 
> The group, led by vice premier Ma Kai, will coordinate, deliberate and implement plans for becoming a world manufacturing power, according to a statement published on the government website.
> 
> The group will be headquartered in the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, the statement said.
> 
> The decision came a month after the release of the "Made in China 2025" plan, which aims to transform China from a manufacturing giant into a world manufacturing power.
> 
> The plan lays out strategies for upgrading from low-end manufacturing to more value-added and tech-intensive production, and encourages domestic manufacturers to achieve technological breakthroughs across a number of emerging industries from numerical control tools and robotics to aerospace equipment and new energy vehicles.
> 
> Nine tasks have been identified as priorities: improving manufacturing innovation, integrating technology and industry, strengthening the industrial base, fostering Chinese brands, enforcing green manufacturing, promoting breakthroughs in 10 key sectors, advancing restructuring of the manufacturing sector, promoting service-oriented manufacturing and manufacturing-related service industries, and internationalizing manufacturing.



There must be something like a media monitoring task force because the US corporate media is eager and well-versed on slander and mud-slinging on China. The task force could monitor the media and effectively provide rebuttal or explanation when required.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> There must be something like a media monitoring task force because the US corporate media is eager and well-versed on slander and mud-slinging on China. The task force could monitor the media and effectively provide rebuttal or explanation when required.


The Canadian and US media's target are average dumb white people. So even if there is a rebuttal from Chinese side, it will not be publish on the west' side. 

But I'm for keeping dumb people dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Going back to the privatisation discussion. This documentary is imminently important not only to understand the danger of unrestricted privatisation, but how many of the problems of the world were created by the criminal private cartel.

Get informed to create a more just world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Götterdämmerung said:


> Going back to the privatisation discussion. This documentary is imminently important not only to understand the danger of unrestricted privatisation, but how many of the problems of the world were created by the criminal private cartel.
> 
> Get informed to create a more just world!



Chinese people in mainland have not experience the same issues that we have gone through with uncontrolled privatization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jlaw said:


> Chinese people in mainland have not experience the same issues that we have gone through with uncontrolled privatization.



Not only that, China didn't get into recession during the 2008 financial crisis because the Chinese Central Bank (PBoC) is state owned and not privately owned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Götterdämmerung said:


> Not only that, China didn't get into recession during the 2008 financial crisis because the Chinese Central Bank (PBoC) is state owned and not privately owned.


And China's monetary policy is dictated by the government, not private corporation like the US Federal Reserve. It's really hard for most Chinese to understand this but they will eventually. 
As long as China's central banks remain under government control they will be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jlaw said:


> And China's monetary policy is dictated by the government, not private corporation like the US Federal Reserve. It's really hard for most Chinese to understand this but they will eventually.
> As long as China's central banks remain under government control they will be fine.



If you have a privately owned central bank, then no matter what the gov. or the people want, they will always be the losing party. In fact, the whole country becomes slaves of the central bank such as the US Fed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Xinhua Insight: Chinese market still attractive to foreign investors - Xinhua | English.news.cn

NINGBO, June 9 (Xinhua) -- *China's economic slowdown and rising labor costs haven't dampened foreign investors' confidence in the world's second largest economy.*


Many foreign investors are upbeat over the opportunities afforded by the growing domestic market for consumption, according to a report released by the Department of Commerce of Zhejiang Province and the Financial Times on Tuesday.

The growing domestic market has emerged as the top attraction for foreign investors, *with a stable policy environment and sound industrial infrastructure also bolstering confidence, the report found after interviewing 150 senior managers from foreign companies.*

"There is no doubt that China is entering a new phase of development with slower growth, but that does not necessarily mean that there are no investment opportunities. The emerging domestic market for consumption is one feature of China's new normal growth and is open for foreign investment," said Yu Bin, a senior researcher with the State Council's Development and Research Center.

Yu added that China's opening up projects, such as the Belt and Road Initiative, offer foreign companies entry points for cooperation along the upper part of the global industrial value chain.

*About 44.6 percent of the surveyed companies said that they would increase investment in China this year, citing the attraction of high-end manufacturing, and goods and services for domestic consumers*.

The report found that foreign investors felt that headway achieved by the government to improve and streamline processes was the most remarkable progress last year.

The Ministry of Commerce said last month that its major tasks in 2015 included pushing for opening up, cutting red tape around foreign investment and developing pilot projects on liberalized trade restrictions.

"*It is probably the best time ever to invest in China because it is more predicable and easier to understand the market dynamics. *We can understand the government policies better than we did ten years ago and it's easier to make long-term plans," said E. Allan Gabor, president and CEO of Merck Serono China, a German pharmaceutical company, which has a R&D center in Beijing and is building its second largest plant in the eastern city of Nantong.

*Foreign direct investment (FDI) to the Chinese mainland jumped 11.3 percent year on year in the first three months of 2015 to 34.88 billion U.S. dollars.*

During the same period, China's growth slowed to 7 percent year on year, the lowest quarterly growth rate since 2009, prompting concerns of possible capital outflows.

"The ups and downs of these economic numbers, if seen from a long-term perspective, are just bumps in the road for China as it goes from a low-cost production country to a high-end innovation country," said Edward Buckingham, a management professor with the University of Nottingham Ningbo China.

The report pointed out that a lack of talents in may hinder economic growth and called for more targeted investment policies and sophisticated services to meet foreign investors' demands.

"Developing an innovative market environment relies on the education and training of talents, and promotion of entrepreneurialism. High-tech startups are on the rise here, and they are not just copying other countries' or companies' ideas, but making their own. This is a positive trend," Buckingham said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Anbang buys respected Belgian bank*

2015-06-30 

Anbang Insurance Group has agreed to buy Delta Lloyd Bank Belgium.

The signing ceremony on Monday was attended by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and Belgian Prime Minister Charles Michel during his trip to the European Union country.

One of the largest insurance corporations in China, Anbang had already acquired a 100 percent stake in the renowned Belgium-based financial institution Fidea Assurances.

"The bilateral relations between China and Belgium are strong," a spokesperson for the Anbang Insurance Group said. "And the acquisition of Delta Lloyd Bank Belgium is not only a win-win situation but also a great starting point in the deepening relationship between the two countries."

Delta Lloyd is 260 years old, and provides asset management and other financial products to high-end corporate clients. The bank is also an important partner of Fidea Assurances.

Anbang Insurance Group has total assets of more than 800 billion yuan ($128.9 billion).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Airbus A330 completion, delivery center to be built in Tianjin*
July 3, 2015
An A330 completion and delivery center (C&DC) will be set up in Tianjin, northern China, the aircraft manufacturer giant Airbus announced Thursday in a press release.

The A330 C&DC will be located near the site of the Airbus A320 family final assembly line in Tianjin.

The center will cover aircraft completion activities including reception, cabin installation, aircraft painting, engine run and flight test, as well as aircraft delivery and customer flight acceptance, Airbus said.

The plant will employ about 250 people and have an output of two aircraft per month. The first delivery is planned by the end of 2017, according to Airbus.

Airbus and its Chinese partners, namely the Tianjin Free Trade Zone Investment Company Ltd (TJFTZ) and the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), signed a framework agreement to set up the A330 C&DC Tianjin.

The agreement was signed at the Airbus site in Toulouse, France.

"The signature of this framework agreement on the A330 Completion and delivery center will open a new chapter of strategic cooperation on wide-body aircraft with China. Together, we will develop new facilities and capabilities, and attract new suppliers and businesses in China," said Fabrice Bregier, Airbus president and CEO.

Airbus also signed a letter of intent with AVIC on cabin development cooperation and procurement frame contract with Zhejiang Xizi Aerospace Fastener Co Ltd for design, development, manufacturing, and supply of standard fastener parts.

At present, the in-service Airbus fleet with Chinese operators comprises over 1,150 aircraft (over 150 A330 Family and over 980 A320 Family aircraft).

In the period between 2014 and 2033, Airbus forecasts a demand in China for more than 5,300 new commercial passenger aircraft sized over 100 seats plus freighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

> "Hold stocks with confidence. Win glory for the country even if you lose the last penny."



_Fan Shaoxuan-_Weibo TV senior executive






> real estate has become an acceptable form of collateral for Chinese margin traders



China Tells Investors: Go Ahead, Bet the House on Stocks - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StrategicAnalyzer

quite good...


----------



## Jlaw

* China's methanol car maker invests Iceland's leading new energy producer*

English.news.cn 2015-07-04 03:22:59













REYKJAVIK, July 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Geely Holding Group, known as the world's leading methanol vehicle manufacturer, inked a deal on Friday to make an investment of 45.5 million U.S. dollars in three years to Iceland's Carbon Recycling International (CRI), known as the world leader in power to methanol technology.


Addressing the agreement signing ceremony, Li Shufu, founder and chairman of Geely Holding Group, said, "it is no doubt that methanol will be widely used as its advantages compared with gasoline fuel will be more and more prominent. I believe the cooperation with CRI will greatly promote Geely's development in clean energy for vehicles."

CRI produces renewable methanol, marketed under the Vulcanol brand, from carbon dioxide, hydrogen and electricity for energy storage, fuel applications and efficiency enhancement.

Methanol is a clean burning, high octane fuel that can be blended with gasoline for automobiles and used in the production of biodiesel or fuel ethers and reduces carbon emissions by more than 90 percent compared to fossil fuels.

"The investment of Geely to CRI will enable carbon recycling expand into China as well as into Europe. It will accelerate the deployment of our technology in China as well as in Europe. It will facilitate the development of methanol fuel cars," said K-C Tran, chief executive officer of CRI.

Geely became the first auto manufacturer in China to begin conducting research and development into methanol vehicle solutions in 2005, and has since acquired dozens of patents.

It's Englon SC7 sedan was the first methanol-fuelled car to receive approval from China's ministry of industry and information technology.

Scientific studies indicate that methanol-fuelled cars generate as much as 80 percent fewer fine particulate matter (PM2.5) emissions than traditional gasoline-powered equivalent and cost an average of 40 to 50 percent less to fuel.

"In this sense, Geely group is a natural investment partner for CRI. With the deepening of this partnership, we will explore the possibility of promoting methanol vehicles that will meet local standards here in Iceland and other European countries," Li added.

Describing Geely's cooperation with CRI as an important practice to realize their commitment to the global sustainable development, Li said, "Geely is unique in researching and manufacturing methanol vehicles around the world, and so is CRI in converting carbon dioxide into methanol. The cooperation between these two companies will promote the development of the clean energy and the carbon cycle economy."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese company acquires Czech turbine manufacturer*
July 5, 2015
Xi'an Shaangu Power, a Chinese engineering company based in northwestern Shaanxi province, paid 318 million yuan (US$51 million) for a 75 percent stake of Brno Ekol, a leading Czech turbine manufacturer.

According to an agreement signed by the two companies in January, the acquisition will take place in two steps, with delivery of the remaining stake completed in the years to come.

It is the biggest amount paid by China into Czech's manufacturing industry over the recent years, accounting for about 17 percent of China's total investment into the European country.

Shaangu Power, established in 1999, is a major industrial compressor producer in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Margin trading cops major blame for market crash*
By Ye Zhen | July 6, 2015, Monday | Shanghai Daily








Alarmed by a stock market crash that has wiped about 30 percent off the value of the Shanghai Composite Index in three weeks, Chinese authorities have scrambled to step up rescue efforts.

On Saturday, China’s 21 biggest brokerages said they agreed to set up a 120 billion-yuan fund (US$19.4 billion) to buy the exchange-traded funds of blue-chip shares, starting on Monday. They also pledged not to sell shares from their own portfolios until the Shanghai index goes back to 4,500 points. Listed brokerages pledged to buy back shares of their own companies.

That followed statements from the Shanghai and Shenzhen exchanges over the weekend that they are suspending initial public offerings because of “the recent significant market volatility.”

Financial magazine Caijing reported that the decision to halt IPOs was made at a meeting of the State Council, China’s Cabinet. No sources were identified.

There market nosedive is a grave matter of widespread public concern for the government because more than 80 percent of share investors in China are individuals, not institutional money. In many cases, ordinary people who jumped on the back of the bull this year have had no prior experience with the risks of investing nor familiarity with the wisdom of that old saying: “markets go up by the stairs and down by the elevator.”

“The crash of a highly-leveraged stock market may lead to financial crisis,” said Guan Qingyou, an economist with Minsheng Securities. “It’s urgent for the government to step in and boost the market with real money. *In addition to providing liquidity and suspending new-share sales, the government may have to close the market or dramatically change trading rules.”*

The Shanghai Composite index dived 12 percent last week as investors ignored a flurry of initiatives announced to stanch relentless selling.

To underscore the magnitude of the collapse, some market comments have noted that the share market losses in China in the past three weeks total more than 10 times the entire GDP of Greece, another country making headlines amid financial turmoil.

Last Wednesday, the China Securities Regulatory Commission said it would ease rules on margin trading, allowing investors to pay back losses in ways other than forced liquidation of shares. It also said it would allow investors whose market assets fall below the 500,000-yuan brokerage minimum to continue trading, and would permit brokerages to roll over margin trading contracts with clients.

Also on Wednesday, the Shanghai and Shenzhen stock exchanges announced about a 30 percent cut in stock transaction fees, and the China Securities Depository and Clearing Co said it would reduce stock transfer fees by about 33 percent, effective August 1.

Margin trading and a flood of IPOs have copped most of the blame. Regulators also said last week they are investigating possible market manipulation.

The market crash follows a dizzying rise in share markets. The Shanghai Composite Index soared more than 150 percent over the past year to a seven-year high of 5,178 points on June 12.

Margin trading, or the ability to buy shares with borrowed money, largely fueled the bull market. The leverage tool was first introduced in China in 2010. When securities regulators suddenly tightened rules on margin financing last month, the panic began.

*Who shot the bull?*

Lenders have the right to force liquidation of an investment portfolio if a client fails to respond to a margin call by depositing more cash. That leads to a self-fueling cycle of falling prices triggering selling, which in turn drags values down further and creates more margin calls.

The outstanding balance of margin trading rose to a record high of 2.2 trillion yuan on the Shanghai and Shenzhen bourses by the middle of June, a 116 percent surge from the end of last year, data from the exchanges showed.

Margin positions accounted for more than 9 percent of the A-share free-float market capitalization in late June, according to Morgan Stanley. That was higher than any historical comparison on record.

“There was clearly a bubble,” Hong Hao, chief China strategist at Bocom International Holdings Co, wrote in a note. “A rapid decline in margin trading, either from unmet margin calls and thus forced liquidation of margin accounts, or from unwinding margin accounts to take profits, led to the plunge.”

The newly announced easing of rules applies only to margin trading of designated large-cap stocks monitored by the regulatory commission. It doesn’t affect the unregulated “shadow” realm of trusts and online financing channels that lend money for margin trading without limits on investor assets or share selection.

A spokesperson for the China Securities Regulatory Commission said last week that the amount of margin financing through non-brokerage channels was around 500 billion yuan, but analysts estimate that figure to be much higher. Guotai Jun’an Securities estimated the sum could be as much as 2 trillion yuan.

The drama in stock markets came after a flurry of government stimulus measures, including aggressive cuts in interest rates and in the ratio of deposits lenders are required to keep in reserves. It also came after a new plan allowing China’s mainstream endowment pension fund to invest in stocks.

The halt in new IPOs was not unexpected. Initial public offerings were allowed to resume late 2013 after a hiatus declared by regulators to help boost a then-sagging market.

*In the first half of this year, there were 190 new listings on the Chinese mainland’s A-share market, raising 147 billion yuan. That was a 265 percent surge in IPOs from a year earlier and a 316 percent increase in fundraising, according to Ernst & Young.*

“Investor confidence in China’s equity market has been undermined by dramatic market falls,” said Cao Qing, a fund manager with HSBC Jintrust Fund Management Co. “More stimulus can be expected to be channeled into institutional funds to recover market confidence.”

Will rescue efforts work or is the government simply making a bad situation worse?

Zhu Ning, deputy dean at the Shanghai Advanced Institute of Finance at Shanghai Jiao Tong University, warned that some rescue policies could encourage unbridled speculation and further distort the market.

“Capricious regulatory measures may also lead to disregard for market rules and reduce the effectiveness of supervision,” Zhu said. “They can cause confusion and skew expectations, undermining the market’s role in price discovery.”

Huatai Securities:

New policies to lower transaction and transfer fees signify a firm intention by the regulator to protect the market and encourage trading. The crux of volatile trading was concern over restricted margin trading, which had somewhat demolished market confidence. The policies had been a suitable remedy to restore rationality in the market. If daily transactions are set at a level of 800 billion yuan, the lower fees would save investors more than 60 billion yuan a year. The market will gradually return to normal, and financial shares should prove lucrative for investors.

Industrial Securities:

*After recent ups and downs, a bullish market will emerge in which investors will pay more attention to shares with less investment risk, such as railway, power equipment, clean energy and finance stocks. There are also solid stocks that reflect the nation’s larger economic concepts, such as the Internet, environmental protection, sports, “Made in China 2025” and new energy cars.*

Minsheng Securities:

In a long view, the market will see a different trend of shares not rising or falling across the board. Certain sectors that didn't rise as much in previous bull markets, such as finance, food and drinks, will be more popular among investors. Those related to the reform in China’s state-owned enterprises will also prove lucrative, such as stocks related to “Made in China 2025,” the military industry and environmental protection.

Galaxy Securities:

Surging blue chips in the previous bull market will be linked in the future to their sector’s performance in the real economy rather than to speculation. Investors are advised to look at shares in three key sectors: SOE-related reform, the “Made in China 2025” concept and pharmaceuticals.

Citic Securities:

*Restricted margin financing was a key factor in the volatile, downward market. The rally on June 30 suggested it was positive sentiment on margin trading that had led to the market’s rise. The hasty policies that came out on the night of July 1 signified a strong stance by the regulator in maintaining a positive market. *Blue chips that rebound will be those carrying some big “national label,” such as those related to SOE reform concept.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> On Saturday, China’s 21 biggest brokerages said they agreed to set up a 120 billion-yuan fund (US$19.4 billion) to buy the exchange-traded funds of blue-chip shares, starting on Monday. They also pledged not to sell shares from their own portfolios until the Shanghai index goes back to 4,500 points.


I love these brokerages. Very smart people. The amateurs got their asses kicked lost billions, they sweep in buy the A list shares at a discount. When Shanghai composite hit 4500 points, they will slowly sell and make a killing.

 I do the same thing in their shoes.

In Canada, margin rules were adjusted too. They lowered the amount of margin one can use for individual trading account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese Student in Australia Returns 200,000 AUD to Bank after Mistaken Transfer
2015-07-07 






Photo shows Dong Siqun, a 26-year-old Chinese student who returned 200,000 Australian dollars to the bank, after it had been accidentally transferred to her account. [Photo: guancha.cn]

A Chinese student in Australia who found out that 200,000 Australian dollars had been deposited in her savings account due to a bank error had returned the money immediately.

Her act of honesty has made an overnight internet sensation in China and abroad.

Dong Siqun, a 26-year-old female Chinese student says she did not notice that she had 200,000 Australian dollars in her account until she received a call from the bank, hoping that she can return the money.

The bank explained to Dong that the money was transferred to her account due to a mistake by the bank.

Dong says she thought the phone call was a telephone fraud at first.

But she says when she checked her balance, she was shocked by the huge bank balance on her account.

She immediately contacted the bank and returned all the money.

Dong has become a local star after a local newspaper reported her story.

She expresses that she regards the gain and return of the money as an interesting experience. She adds that the idea of keeping the large sum of money had never occurred to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Chinese Student in Australia Returns 200,000 AUD to Bank after Mistaken Transfer
> 2015-07-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shows Dong Siqun, a 26-year-old Chinese student who returned 200,000 Australian dollars to the bank, after it had been accidentally transferred to her account. [Photo: guancha.cn]
> 
> A Chinese student in Australia who found out that 200,000 Australian dollars had been deposited in her savings account due to a bank error had returned the money immediately.
> 
> Her act of honesty has made an overnight internet sensation in China and abroad.
> 
> Dong Siqun, a 26-year-old female Chinese student says she did not notice that she had 200,000 Australian dollars in her account until she received a call from the bank, hoping that she can return the money.
> 
> The bank explained to Dong that the money was transferred to her account due to a mistake by the bank.
> 
> Dong says she thought the phone call was a telephone fraud at first.
> 
> But she says when she checked her balance, she was shocked by the huge bank balance on her account.
> 
> She immediately contacted the bank and returned all the money.
> 
> Dong has become a local star after a local newspaper reported her story.
> 
> She expresses that she regards the gain and return of the money as an interesting experience. She adds that the idea of keeping the large sum of money had never occurred to her.


dumb move. I would tell the bank since you made the mistake I will take $40,000 of that. Another example of Chinese white worshipping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China car hailing app Didi Kuaidi says raises $2 bln from investors*





18 minutes ago

BEIJING, July 8 (Reuters) - China's dominant mobile car hailing company Didi Kuaidi said it raised $2 billion in a fundraising round, as competition with U.S. rival Uber Technologies Inc heats up on its home turf.

Didi Kuaidi, which has the largest market share among car-hailing apps in China, said in a statement on Wednesday the amount may rise by a "few" hundred million due to "tremendous interest from global investors".

Didi Kuaidi said the fundraising will lift its cash reserves to $3.5 billion.

New investors include Capital International Private Equity Fund and Ping An Ventures, part of Ping An Insurance Group Co of China Ltd .

Existing stakeholders, including Alibaba Group Holding Ltd , Tencent Holdings Ltd, Temasek Holdings (Private) Ltd and Coatue Management, also took part in the latest fundraising, the statement said.

(Reporting by Paul Carsten; Editing by Miral Fahmy)

China car hailing app Didi Kuaidi says raises $2 bln from investors - Yahoo Finance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's major retailers see robust sales growth*
July 10, 2015

China's top 100 retailers saw combined sales jump 26.2 percent year on year to 3.37 trillion yuan (544 billion U.S. dollars) in 2014, an industry association official said Thursday.

Wang Yao, vice president of China General Chamber of Commerce, said at an expo held in the eastern city of Kunshan that the annual growth rate for leading retailers was 6.4 percentage points higher than in 2013 due to the explosion of e-commerce.

Online sales soared 110 percent to 1.1 trillion yuan and online-sales growth contributed to 82.7 percent of sales growth for the 100 retailers, said Wang.

Sales at their physical stores only grew 5.6 percent year on year, he added.

Alibaba's Tmall.com was the largest with an annual sales of 763 billion yuan, while Suning and JD.com ranked the second and third.

Tmall.com ranked top for the second straight year after beating Suning in 2013.

Due to weak sales at physical stores, the threshold for the top 100 retailers fell to 3.56 billion yuan, down by 410 million yuan, said Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

To all the stupids who do not understand how stock market work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's export rose by 2.1 percent year-on-year to 1.17 trillion yuan($188.5 billion) in June, a better-than-expected increase after the 6.4 percent decline in April,* according to data from Customs released on Monday.

*However, the import figure fell by by 6.7 percent to 890.67 billion yuan last month, leading to an accelerated growth of monthly trade surplus to 45 percent year-on-year.*

In the first six months, the country's total foreign trade value was 11.53 trillion yuan, down by 6.9 percent from a year earlier. Exports increased by 0.9 percent to 6.57 trillion yuan while imports decreased by 15.5 percent to 4.96 trillion yuan.

China sees exports increase 2% in June, imports decline - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

"Tibet’s economy has been growing rapidly especially ever since the reform and opening up in the late 1970s. Nominal GDP of Tibet province has climbed from 7.7 RMB billion in 1997 to 60.6 RMB billion in 2011, reflecting a 7.9 times increase over the years."

"Living standards of the Tibetan population has been on a rising trend. Nominal GDP per capita of Tibet province has risen from 3,100 RMB in 1997 to 19,970 RMB in 2011, reflecting a 6.4 times increase over the years. In 2011, the disposable income of the urban residents reached 16,196 RMB - an increase of 8.1% from the previous year, while rural residents’ net income per capita reached 4,904 RMB, up 18.5% from 2010."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Jul 14, 2015 9:06am

*CIC buys Europe shopping mall portfolio for 1.3 bln euro*

China Investment Corp. (CIC), the nation’s sovereign wealth fund, has acquired a shopping mall portfolio in Europe for about 1.3 billion euro (US$1.44 billion), the Wall Street Journal reported.

The portfolio, comprising 10 shopping centers in France and Belgium, was bought from CBRE Global Investors, the report said, citing company statements.

CIC acquired the properties along with an affiliate, AEW Europe, marking one of its biggest such deals in Europe.

Chinese investors have been snapping up international property in the recent past as they seek to diversify their holdings.

In the past 12 months, they purchased US$4.7 billion of real estate in Europe, including the latest CIC deal, according to one estimate.

In April, Shanghai-based conglomerate Fosun Group bought an office building in Milan for US$372 million.

– Contact us at english@hkej.com

CG/RC

CIC buys Europe shopping mall portfolio for 1.3 bln euro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Harvest sets record*
Source:Agencies-Global Times Published: 2015-7-15 22:58:06

The nation's output of summer grain increased for a 12th consecutive year in 2015, lifted by intensified government support for agriculture and favorable weather, according to figures released on Wednesday by the National Bureau of Statistics.

Summer grain production reached a record 141.07 million tons this year, up 3.3 percent, or 4.47 million tons, from 2014.

The total growing area for summer crops was 27.69 million hectares this year, up 0.4 percent from last year. The additional land added 548,000 tons to the yield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

*China growth slowdown may widen Vietnam trade gap, official says*

China’s economic slowdown may widen Vietnam’s trade deficit as the Southeast Asian nation counts on its largest trading partner to buy commodities, according to a government official.

“It would hurt our exports to China, especially with agricultural products,” Nguyen Duc Kien, deputy head of the National Assembly Economic Committee, said in a telephone interview on July 10. “*Meanwhile, our imports from China may surge as Chinese producers may lower prices to dump their products abroad.”*

China has been Vietnam’s biggest trade partner since at least 2007. The recent stock plunge and the slowdown in China’s growth has triggered concerns in regional governments including Indonesia and Philippines.

“A surge in sales of Chinese products at low prices in Vietnam would hurt domestic manufacturing with producers of goods similar to those imported from China likely suffering the most,” said Kien. “Yet, the Chinese stock rout may prompt investors to switch to other regional markets, including Vietnam.”

*Some benefits*

Vietnam posted a trade deficit of $700 million in June, data from the Hanoi-based General Statistics Office showed. *Imports from China reached $24.4 billion in the first six months, up 24 percent from a year ago* while exports to China climbed 3.6 percent to $7.7 billion in the same period.

The benchmark VN Index climbed 0.4 percent as of 10:40 a.m. in Ho Chi Minh City. The measure has advanced 15 percent this year.

Certain Vietnamese industries may benefit from cheaper Chinese raw materials, said To Hoai Nam, vice-chairman of Vietnam Association for Small and Medium-sized Enterprises.

“Producers of garment, apparel and footwear will have a chance to expand production as the slowdown will force Chinese suppliers to lower prices,” Nam said in a phone interview.
------------------------------

Viets really want China's economy to crash? LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

EU May Renew Oldest Duties on China in Silicon-Metal Case - Bloomberg Business

The European Union may renew tariffs on silicon metal from China for another five years to curb competition for EU producers such as Ferroatlantica SL, a step that would prolong trade protection in place for a quarter of a century.

The EU opened an inquiry into whether to re-impose the duties as high as 19 percent meant to punish Chinese exporters such as Datong Jinneng Industrial Silicon Co. for allegedly having sold silicon metal in the EU below cost, a practice known as dumping.

The investigation will determine “the likelihood of continuation or recurrence of dumping and injury” from China, the European Commission, the 28-nation EU’s trade authority in Brussels, said on Thursday in the Official Journal. The anti-dumping duties were due to lapse on May 30 and will now stay in place during the probe, which can last as long as 15 months.

The case of silicon metal, used in the chemical and aluminum industries by companies such as Wacker Chemie AG and Trimet Aluminium AG, highlights how EU trade protection against China can become entrenched. China faces more EU anti-dumping duties than any other country, reflecting European concerns about the Chinese threat to the manufacturing base in Europe.

Of the current EU anti-dumping levies on about 50 kinds of goods from China ranging from solar panels to tableware, the measures on silicon metal have been in place for the longest time along with duties on a hard-metal material known as tungsten carbide, according to the commission’s database on trade cases.

*Anti-Dumping Duties*
A more prominent case of decades-long European anti-dumping duties against China involves bicycles. The EU has imposed levies on imports of Chinese bikes since 1993.

The EU introduced anti-dumping protection on silicon metal from China in 1990 as a fixed duty per metric ton and re-imposed it in 1997 in the form of an ad valorem duty amounting to 49 percent.

The bloc renewed the levy a second time in 2004 after finding Chinese silicon-metal exporters continued to undercut European producers. When it re-imposed the measure a third time in 2010, the EU also cut the rate to 16.3 percent for Datong Jinneng Industrial Silicon and to 19 percent for all other Chinese silicon-metal exporters to ease the impact on European users.

The threat to renew the current anti-dumping duties stems from a Feb. 27 request by lobby group Euroalliages on behalf of companies representing more than 25 percent of EU production of silicon metal, according to the commission, which listed Ferropem and RW Silicium GmbH as other European manufacturers.


----------



## ahojunk

Jlaw said:


> EU May Renew Oldest Duties on China in Silicon-Metal Case - Bloomberg Business
> 
> The European Union may renew tariffs on silicon metal from China for another five years to curb competition for EU producers such as Ferroatlantica SL, a step that would prolong trade protection in place for a quarter of a century.
> 
> The EU opened an inquiry into whether to re-impose the duties as high as 19 percent meant to punish Chinese exporters such as Datong Jinneng Industrial Silicon Co. for allegedly having sold silicon metal in the EU below cost, a practice known as dumping.
> 
> The investigation will determine “the likelihood of continuation or recurrence of dumping and injury” from China, the European Commission, the 28-nation EU’s trade authority in Brussels, said on Thursday in the Official Journal. The anti-dumping duties were due to lapse on May 30 and will now stay in place during the probe, which can last as long as 15 months.
> 
> The case of silicon metal, used in the chemical and aluminum industries by companies such as Wacker Chemie AG and Trimet Aluminium AG, highlights how EU trade protection against China can become entrenched. China faces more EU anti-dumping duties than any other country, reflecting European concerns about the Chinese threat to the manufacturing base in Europe.
> 
> Of the current EU anti-dumping levies on about 50 kinds of goods from China ranging from solar panels to tableware, the measures on silicon metal have been in place for the longest time along with duties on a hard-metal material known as tungsten carbide, according to the commission’s database on trade cases.
> 
> *Anti-Dumping Duties*
> A more prominent case of decades-long European anti-dumping duties against China involves bicycles. The EU has imposed levies on imports of Chinese bikes since 1993.
> 
> The EU introduced anti-dumping protection on silicon metal from China in 1990 as a fixed duty per metric ton and re-imposed it in 1997 in the form of an ad valorem duty amounting to 49 percent.
> 
> The bloc renewed the levy a second time in 2004 after finding Chinese silicon-metal exporters continued to undercut European producers. When it re-imposed the measure a third time in 2010, the EU also cut the rate to 16.3 percent for Datong Jinneng Industrial Silicon and to 19 percent for all other Chinese silicon-metal exporters to ease the impact on European users.
> 
> The threat to renew the current anti-dumping duties stems from a Feb. 27 request by lobby group Euroalliages on behalf of companies representing more than 25 percent of EU production of silicon metal, according to the commission, which listed Ferropem and RW Silicium GmbH as other European manufacturers.



This looks to me as a case of politics over-riding economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

*Premier Li Keqiang meets World Bank president *

Premier Li Keqiang told World Bank President Jim Yong Kim in Beijing on July 16 that the Chinese economy has great resilience, potential and room for maneuver.

On July 15, the world’s second-largest economy posted better-than-expected economic growth of 7 percent in the second quarter.

The Premier said the Chinese government has the capability to handle various risks in economic development and maintain healthy growth in the Chinese economy.

Premier Li said China is willing to strengthen its partnership with the World Bank, and the Chinese government pays great attention to suggestions on China’s health reform by a joint research report of the World Bank and the World Health Organization.

Kim, on a three-day visit to China starting July 15, said China is a strong partner in development and a strong partner for the World Bank Group, and the World Bank shares the commitment to ending poverty and boosting shared prosperity.

“I look forward to a continued strong, cooperative, and productive relationship, which will benefit developing countries around the world,” he said.

China and the World Bank signed an agreement to set up a $50 million fund to help reduce poverty, part of their ongoing collaboration to combat downward pressure on the global economy and push forward China’s health reform.

The fund, which is expected to start later this year, was signed on July 16 during Kim’s visit to Beijing. The fund will finance investment projects, operations, knowledge development and human-resources cooperation at both global and regional levels, according to the World Bank.

Premier Li meets WB president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

* Chinese economy "the envy of the world": WBG chief*

English.news.cn 2015-07-17 20:41:09














by Xinhua Writer Jiang Xufeng


BEIJING, July 17 (Xinhua) -- Visiting World Bank Group (WBG) President Jim Yong Kim Friday commended China's reform resolve and global leadership in development, noting that the WBG is exploring co-financing options with the newly-established Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB).

*ENVY OF THE WORLD*

"China has built the world's second largest economy and it has undertaken significant reforms aimed at providing all of its citizens with an opportunity to enjoy greater prosperity," the WBG chief said at a press conference in Beijing.

While China's growth has gradually slowed since 2012--what President Xi Jinping has called the "new normal"--the nation remains "the largest contributor to world growth since the global financial crisis" with roughly 30 percent of global growth over the last couple of years coming from China alone, he told reporters.

China's growth slowed to 7.4 percent last year and the WBG predicts about 7-percent for 2015, which is still "the envy of the world," he said.The press conference came two days after China released its Q2 economic growth figure which stood at 7 percent.

Despite recent stock market fluctuations, "China's economy is strong and its fundamentals are sound," he said at the end of his visit, during which he met with Premier Li Keqiang and other top policymakers.

Commenting on recent equity market volatility, Kim described China's stock market as "relatively young" and said that all over the world, governments often take measures to reduce volatility in the markets.

China's stock market was among the world's best performers earlier this year, with the Shanghai Composite Index (SCI) up more than 150 percent in 12 months, partly fueled by margin trading. However, the SCI recently lost more than 30 percent in less than a month, as margin traders unwound positions and some investors cashed out.

The market has shown signs of recovery, coming at the same time as some significant changes, including major brokerages putting their own capital into the market and rule changes to allow pension funds to own stocks. It seems unlikely that the market correction will have a huge impact on the real economy and derail China's reform agenda, and Kim stressed that China is determined to continue with reform and transform its growth model.

Chinese leaders are firm that economic and social reforms will ensure "more efficient, equitable, and environmentally sustainable" growth, he said.

During his meeting with Kim Thursday, Premier Li Keqiang also said, "We are well positioned and capable of coping with various challenges, stabilizing market expectations and maintaining sound economic development."

China has lifted more than 600 million people out of poverty in the last 25 years, more than the rest of the world combined during that time. Citing a 50 million U.S. dollar trust fund China has agreed to establish with WBG to finance poverty eradication, Kim noted: "Today, there's no question that China is increasing its role in development around the world."

When it begins operating later this year, the fund will finance operations, research and human resource cooperation at both global and regional levels.

*WBG-AIIB PARTNERSHIP*

While in China this week, Kim also met Jin Liqun, secretary-general of the AIIB interim secretariat, to discuss how the new bank can hit the ground running. The AIIB took a key step forward last month when founder members agreed on a framework and management structure.

More funding for infrastructure will ultimately help the poor, said Kim. "We agreed with secretary-general Jin Liqun and the interim secretariat to explore co-financing options in the coming months. We plan to hold a meeting later this year in Washington D.C. to talk about specific projects in which we would be co-investors," he said.

"We regularly enter into such arrangements with multilateral development banks because it broadens the pool of financing available for a range of infrastructure projects -- bridges, water treatment plants, roads, and telecommunications, to name just a few.

"With strong environmental, labor and procurement standards, the AIIB will join us and other development banks in addressing huge infrastructure needs that are critical to ending poverty, reducing inequality and boosting shared prosperity," Kim added.

WBG data shows emerging markets and low-income countries facing an annual shortfall of one trillion to 1.5 trillion U.S. dollars in infrastructure spending.

"We need new investors in infrastructure and we think the AIIB will be an important partner," Kim said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Lifan Starts Construction of Car Plant in Russia*
2015-07-17 22:42:09 Xinhua Web Editor: Linxi

Chinese motorcycle and automobile manufacturer Lifan on Thursday started construction of a production plant in central Russia's Lipetsk.
The plant is expected to start production in 2017 with an annual capacity of 60,000 cars, Vice President of Lifan Industry Groups Mou Gang said at the ground-breaking ceremony.

Located in Lipetsk's special economic zone, the car plant, once completed, will become the sixth overseas plant of Lifan, a privately-owned Chinese company headquartered in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.

"We envisages expanding on the Russian market during the time when it is shrinking, as any economy has its periods of ups and downs," Mou told Xinhua, adding that Lifan sees all existing car makers in the Russia market as partners rather than competitors.

Ivan Koshelev, director-general of the special economic zone, said the zone's successful development in recent years proved that Western sanctions did not scare foreign investors off.

"Many more Chinese companies would start their business in Lipetsk," Koshelev told Xinhua. "Investors come here not for profit only. They just enjoy working in our environment."

The Chinese car manufacturer, which entered the Russian market in 2007, has invested 300 million U.S. dollars in its Lipetsk branch, which will also be Lifan's first car plant with a complete assembly cycle in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

I heard on CCTV that China's first crude oil futures will be launched within three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

China Mobile to Cut Salaries of Managerial Staff by 50%

According to the salary reduction plan announced Wednesday, the top-ranking officials of China Mobile will suffer a 50% decrease in their pay, the managers from provincial branches will see their salaries cut by 40%, and the directors from different departments within the corporation will be take a 20% reduction in their payrolls.

China Mobile's salary reduction is in response to *a salary reform plan governing the state-owned corporations* that was promulgated on January 1 of this year. 

China Mobile to Cut Salaries of Managerial Staff by 50% - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> China Mobile to Cut Salaries of Managerial Staff by 50%
> 
> According to the salary reduction plan announced Wednesday, the top-ranking officials of China Mobile will suffer a 50% decrease in their pay, the managers from provincial branches will see their salaries cut by 40%, and the directors from different departments within the corporation will be take a 20% reduction in their payrolls.
> 
> China Mobile's salary reduction is in response to *a salary reform plan governing the state-owned corporations* that was promulgated on January 1 of this year.
> 
> China Mobile to Cut Salaries of Managerial Staff by 50% - People's Daily Online



This makes sense from the article:

"the total salary increase in a corporation must not be bigger than the increase in its profits. In other words, if the profits of an enterprise drop, then its total salary must also go down."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

I was just reading some economists and investors, and the respect and awe they had for Chinese system of Economic Governance, has ebbed a bit. 

People who were earlier totally bullish on China, are getting nervous, because Chinese stock markets have lost International Legitimacy which China was so desperately trying, to open up its financial accounts, invite global investors with truck loads of money into the market. And for a while many investment banks and hedge funds were considering moving part of their wealth into China. 

But, alas, China messed up its Stock Market. With majority of the market not trading, brutal regulator interventions, diktat to not sell stocks to big stock holders etc. The rules of the stock market are unclear, and totally haphazard.


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I was just reading some economists and investors, and the respect and awe they had for Chinese system of Economic Governance, has ebbed a bit.
> 
> People who were earlier totally bullish on China, are getting nervous, because Chinese stock markets have lost International Legitimacy which China was so desperately trying, to open up its financial accounts, invite global investors with truck loads of money into the market. And for a while many investment banks and hedge funds were considering moving part of their wealth into China.
> 
> But, alas, China messed up its Stock Market. With majority of the market not trading, brutal regulator interventions, diktat to not sell stocks to big stock holders etc. The rules of the stock market are unclear, and totally haphazard.


What are the market rules in India? Are your stock markets run efficiently. Are Dalits allowed by law to invest in the stock market?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> What are the market rules in India? Are your stock markets run efficiently. Are Dalits allowed by law to invest in the stock market?



The market rules in India are analogous to those of the west.

Yes. I won't deny presence of insider trading like all. But there are clear rules that are relatively stable. Government doesn't interfere in the markets. Market mechanism has more of a say. Stocks can stop trading for the day after a 10% drop. Brokers aren't forced to buy stocks. Banks aren't told to inject money into stocks etc.

Yes. This is actually like saying that Qiang people aren't allowed to invest. For Qiang and some of the minorities were considered barbarians earlier. Dalits are as much Indian as anyone else. *Our current Prime Minister Modi is also from a Low Caste.* He is *THE* most powerful person in India today.


----------



## cirr

*Silex Microsystems has been purchased by GAE*

OFweek | Posted: 23 Jul 2015, 15:20






(OFweek) – It is said that the Hong Kong holding company for investment GAE（strongly related to a Beijing-based company）announced to purchase 98% of the world’s largest pure MEMS OEM Silex Microsystems’ stock rights recently. The transaction has been closed on July 13, but the detailed transaction amount hadn’t been revealed. Edvard Kalvesten, the founder and CEO of Silex Microsystems, still kept 2% of the stock rights. Silex’ organizational structure and business operation won’t be changed after the purchase and the original management team will still perform their duties as previously planned.

The management team of Silex Microsystems believes that this purchase is a good opportunity to help the company keep its position as *the world’s largest pure MEMS OEM*. The new shareholder has a professional and in-depth understanding of the semiconductor industry and it has been approved of expanding the capacity of Silex Microsystems’ 8 inch MEMS production line in 2015. Besides, the new shareholder is a strong backup force for the follow-up investment of Silex Microsystems in the future. The investment will help Silex Microsystems better provide the world’s creators with MEMS OEM service and enhance its position as the world’s largest MEMS OEM.

Silex Microsystems has been purchased by GAE - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I was just reading some economists and investors, and the respect and awe they had for Chinese system of Economic Governance, has ebbed a bit.
> 
> People who were earlier totally bullish on China, are getting nervous, because Chinese stock markets have lost International Legitimacy which China was so desperately trying, to open up its financial accounts, invite global investors with truck loads of money into the market. And for a while many investment banks and hedge funds were considering moving part of their wealth into China.
> 
> But, alas, China messed up its Stock Market. With majority of the market not trading, brutal regulator interventions, diktat to not sell stocks to big stock holders etc. The rules of the stock market are unclear, and totally haphazard.



Nothing unheardof, nothing extraordinary with China's intervention. The real economy is as strong as it was in the past. The only thing is the monumental change the economy is undergoing. It is painful and any "normal" government like Indian's would actually opt to choose the safe way and stick with the old rules that "presently" works. But China's government is just another beast, and does not take short term political cheap shots.

China's stock market has only one shortcoming: Inexperience because of being relatively young. But people do learn, as with government. Some things you just have to experience.

Investment banks and hedge funds leaving China better go to India or Japan. 

***

*Why single out China for market intervention?
2015-07-17 07:52*

There has been a lot of talk recently about the Chinese government becoming involved in the country's stock market: An odd charge to level at China, to say the least. Just look at what takes place around the world. Indeed, it is in the so-called developed economies that we see the most frequent and most aggressive market intervention by governments.

The Bank of Japan is buying Exchange Traded Funds and real estate stocks on a large scale. Over the past year and a half, the BoJ has aggressively purchased the Nikkei index. These are operations that Japan's central bank has done regularly since the market implosion in 1989.

Also, the Japanese government has frequently instructed the national pension fund, the national social security fund and the postal savings fund, as well as private sector funds - such as the large insurance companies and the city banks - to do the same. The buying of ETFs and real estate stocks is part of the BoJ's quantitative easing program.

Besides, the Japanese central bank and other government investment pools are also buying into commercial real estate.

We have seen various government market operations in the Republic of Korea, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore. Of course, 25 years ago, the Hong Kong Monetary Authority led the charge into the equity market, which speculators had pushed into a death spiral. So, as far as Asia is concerned, government intervention is neither new nor uncommon.

As for the rest of the world, one need only recall that former US secretary of the treasury Timothy Geithner, from 2009 till he resigned in 2013, never ceased to underscore that rising asset prices were a major objective of quantitative easing. While the US Federal Reserve was not directly buying equities, it was working assiduously to drive money into equity markets.

Remember also that US President Barack Obama, during a press conference in the spring of 2010, advised his fellow Americans - like Warren Buffet - that it was a good time to buy shares, emphasizing that the US government would do everything it could to support asset prices.

In October 1987, the BoJ aggressively bought US index futures during Asian trading hours - in Wall Street vernacular - to position the market for the opening, following the Oct 19 "Black Friday" crash on the New York exchange.

Later, it emerged that the operation was carried out at the request of the US Federal Reserve and Treasury. The two countries had apparently struck a swap deal over the weekend, so that the Japanese had all of the US dollars they needed for the operation.

In 2007 and 2008, France's institutional investor Caisse de D��p?t, on the instructions of the ��lys��e Palace, where the chief of staff was the former head of the French Treasury, bought the French stock market index, as well as the underlying shares, in order to support the market that was crashing.

In the summer of 2007, the Bank of Canada became the only buyer in the asset-backed securities market that had imploded and risked wiping out the pension assets of millions of people.

There are several such examples, including the UK lifeboat operation in the 1970s. One also remembers that in 2001 and 2002, several European Union equity markets simply shut down for a few days at the peak of market turmoil.

Thus, what we are seeing today in China is not exceptional. Perhaps it is being done in a clumsier manner than in some other places, but it has been a common practice across the world.

China's stock exchanges are less than 20 years old. More mature economies have simply had more experience of market crashes. As a result, their governments have developed a larger panoply of instruments to intervene in the markets and have done so with greater finesse.

_Kenneth S. Courtis is chairman of Starfort Holdings and managing partner of Courtis Global & Associates._

_The Globalist_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

It seems that another Chinese chipmaker，Leadcore，is growing by leaps and bounds。
*
Leadcore Technology marches towards 14nm process*

OFweek | Posted: 24 Jul 2015, 11:54

In the mobile chip field, Qualcomm, MediaTek and Samsung have always been the best players, yet Hisilicon, Spreadtrum, Datang Leadcore and other Chinese chipmakers are also moving forward steadily under the pressure from those giants. Datang Telecom's subsidiary Leadcore Technology Co., Ltd held a Product Communication Conference in Beijing on July 23. What we needed to be concerned most was the LC1860 processor launched last year.

Adopting 28nm process technology, the processor supports five modes including LTE-TDD, LTE FDD, TD-SCDMA, WCDMA and GGE. The 28nm may not be very impressive, but LC 1860 may continue to survive in the mobile market for the next four to five years since the golden period of 4G will at least last till 2020, claimed the company.

The chip was come into market in the third quarter of 2014, which was the first public commercial 28nm 4G chip. *It is estimated that the shipment of mobile devices equipped with LC1860 will exceed 10 million units by the fourth quarter of this year.*

Leadcore has now been making preparation for LTE Cat9/10 eight-core 64-bit chips and it will adopt 14nm process technology as well, said Qian Guoliang, president of Leadcore Technology. Undoubtedly, 14nm, LTE Cat9/10 and eight core feature a top processor, yet it is still unknown when the company will unveil this chip.

Leadcore Technology marches towards 14nm process - OFweek News

*5.1 million units of the Leadcore powered Xiaomi Redmi 2A sold in its first three months*

_Posted:_ 23 Jul 2015, 07:48, by Alan F.




The Xiaomi Redmi 2A has sold 5.1 million units in three months

Back on March 31st, when Xiaomi was in the midst of celebrating its fifth birthday, the company introduced the Xiaomi Redmi 2A. Similar to the Xiaomi Redmi 2, *the manufacturer made the handset even more affordable by replacing the Snapdragon 410 SoC with the Leadcore LC1860 chipset*. The latter comes with a quad-core 1.5GHz CPU and the Mail T628MP2 GPU. With a price cut dropping the device to the equivalent of $80 USD, the Redmi 2A has been racking up huge sales.

This morning, Xiaomi CEO Lei Jun took to his Weibo page to announce that 5.1 million units of the Redmi 2A have been rung up in its first three months of existence. Not bad, considering that Xiaomi has not yet rolled out the phone to all of its international markets.

The Xiaomi Redmi 2A is equipped with a 4.7-inch screen with a 720 x 1280 HD resolution. That works out to a pixel density of 312ppi. The aforementioned Leadcore LC1860 chipset is found under the hood. 1GB of RAM is inside along with 8GB of expandable storage. The rear camera weighs in at 8MP and there is a front-facing 2MP snapper for selfies and video chats. Keeping the lights on is a 2200mAh battery, and Android 4.4.4 is pre-installed with MIUI 6 running on top.

The Redmi 2A won't be confused with the highly spec'd Xiaomi Mi Note Pro. But more than 5 million people have purchased a serviceable phone with hardly a dent made to their wallet or purse.

5.1 million units of the Leadcore powered Xiaomi Redmi 2A sold in its first three months

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LowPost

*China stocks in sharpest drop since 2007*

BEIJING, July 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese shares slumped on Monday as investors unnerved by weak economic data dumped their shares to lock in profits following last week's rally, sinking the benchmark index into the worst single-day loss in eight years.

The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index plunged 8.48 percent to close at 3,725.56 points, in the sharpest daily drop since Feb. 27, 2007. The smaller Shenzhen Component Index fell 7.59 percent to close at 12,493.05 points.

Nearly 2,000 shares fell by the 10-percent daily limit.

The plunge ended a six-day rally following government's concerted effort to arrest the freefall that wiped nearly a third off the value of the market since mid-June.

"Historically, it takes time to restore market confidence after such a long period of sharp decline. The market is expected to linger at the bottom for a while before it can stage a sure rally," said China Southern Asset Management Co., Ltd in a research note.

The sharp drop came amid fresh data that showed China's growth continues to face strong headwinds.

The National Bureau of Statistics said on Monday that profits at major Chinese industrial firms dropped 0.3 percent year on year in June, down from a 0.6-percent growth posted in May.

The preliminary Caixin China Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) released on Friday retreated from 49.4 in June to 48.2 in July, the lowest since last April.

Monday's sudden fall was also a result of investors choosing to lock in profits following last week's rally of around 20 percent, which was a bit "steep," China Southern Asset Management Co., Ltd. said.

Market sentiment has become increasingly fragile following the drastic ups and downs in the previous weeks. The market considers 4,000 points an "important psychological mark" and risks are believed to escalate as the Shanghai index rises above it.

The stock market is also under external pressure from factors such as the increasing likelihood of the United States hiking its interest rates soon, which would probably entice investors to move money from the China market, said Wang Han, an analyst with Industrial Securities.

After the massive sell-off since mid-June, the Chinese government has unveiled a slew of measures to prop up the market, including reducing the number of new shares to avoid a shares glut, a police crackdown on short-selling and a six-month ban on big shareholders selling stocks.

However, it seems the government orders may not have been carried out by everyone.

Major shareholders in five listed companies including Shandong Yanggu Huatai Chemical Co.,Ltd. are under investigation for allegedly selling company shares, the China Securities Regulatory Commission said over the weekend.

While some economists hailed the government's move to stem risks to the broader economy, some others suggest more market-oriented measures be taken as they believe government intervention is only delaying the inevitable.

Before the market took a downturn on June 12, the Shanghai composite had risen by 152 percent since July 2014 and nearly 60 percent since the beginning of the year, galloping far ahead of economic fundamentals during the period.

Regarding the impact of the recent stock market rout, global rating agency Moody's said in a latest report that the turbulence will not have a major spillover effect on China's real economy.

"The direct impact from heightened volatility in China's equity market on financial sector output growth will be limited, while the indirect effects of market uncertainty on consumer spending, employment and corporate investments will be similarly muted," says Michael Taylor, a Moody's managing director and chief credit officer for Asia Pacific.

Echoing Moody's, rating agency Fitch also reckons the market volatility does not pose a systemic risk to the nation's real economy or financial system, with Chinese banks having relatively little direct exposure to stocks. 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-07/27/c_134452037.htm


----------



## Solomon2

​Pranab Bardhan is a professor at the University of California, Berkeley. His most recent books are _Globalization, Democracy and Corruption: An Indian Perspective_ and _Awakening Giants, Feet of Clay: Assessing the Economic Rise of China and India_.

JUL 16, 2015 
*The Contradictions of China’s Communist Capitalism*

BERKELEY – The recent dizzying plunge in the Shanghai and Shenzhen stock exchanges has posed a unique test for China’s Communist rulers. So long as the markets were rising, the paradox of vigorous capitalist development overseen by the world’s largest and strongest Communist party confounded only academics and old-school Marxists. As the Chinese Communist Party elite and their relatives, foreign financial institutions, and some Chinese small investors (enabled by margin lending) made money on stocks, no one bothered to comprehend the mutant creature they were milking.

But now, as the realization sinks in that Chinese stock prices will not keep rising indefinitely, the CCP is taking desperate, if clumsy, measures to control the correction. All new initial public offerings have been halted, and much trading has been curtailed; the central bank has been asked to help the China Securities Finance Corporation induce investors to buy shares and thus stabilize the market. Indeed, even the country’s sovereign wealth fund has gotten into the act.

But, unlike in other capitalist economies, money is not the only tool at the authorities’ disposal. If your brokers in China advise you to sell shares, they must be careful not to appear to be rumormongers, subject to official punishment. And there are reports that sales of large holdings may trigger investigations by the authorities. Causing public disorder or financial instability can be a serious offense in China, where conspiracy theories about foreigners’ efforts to undermine the economy abound.

What Chinese officials desire is a capitalist stock market without the possibility of large losses that can shake confidence in the CCP’s credibility and control. But that is a market that no one has yet invented.

The spectacle of a communist regime trying to jack up a casino-like capitalist market is just one of the many contradictions that have been accumulating in almost every corner of China’s economy and politics. And now, their weight is perhaps becoming too heavy for the Party hierarchy to bear.

Indeed, the composition of the CCP is itself a contradiction. The revolutionary party of peasants and workers is now dominated by businessmen, college students, and professionals. One-third of the people listed in the Hurun Report, the Shanghai-based monitor of China’s wealthiest people, are Party members. The average wealth of the richest 70 members of the National People’s Congress, China’s parliament, far exceeds $1 billion. (The richest 70 members of India’s parliament or even the US Congress, both now controlled by right-wing political parties, are substantially less wealthy.)

Of course, President Xi Jinping’s recent drive against corruption high and low has made many Communist Party plutocrats jittery. But questions abound as to whether the corruption charges being brought against the so-called “tigers” are a fig leaf for an old-fashioned purge of Xi’s rivals in the Party and the military.

Ordinary Chinese generally support the anti-corruption drive; it is they who usually initiate protests and point fingers at dishonest officials. But, if such protests attract too much attention, it is more likely that they will be quashed and their leaders repressed than that the corruption will be stopped. In 2008, for example, following the Sichuan earthquake, thousands of children died when their shoddily built schools collapsed. For a while, tales of corruption in the schools’ construction dominated even the official news. In the end, however, it was the protesting parents and teachers of the dead children who were detained and harassed by the state.

What the CCP refuses to recognize is that corruption cannot be rooted out as long as the Party maintains its monopoly on political power; with no organized opposition or functioning civil-society institutions, officials will continue to use their positions of public authority as a vehicle to generate personal wealth. The Third Plenum of the 18th Party Congress gave primacy to the principle of market competition; but, as a senior Chinese banker commented in a related context some years back: “It’s quite hard to compete when you’re playing against the referee.”That observation extends to the rule of law and constitutionalism. Under Xi, the CCP has repeatedly insisted that the rule of law is a “core socialist value” and has pledged to promote the authority of the constitution. Yet the rule of law in the Party’s eyes is a law that it dictates, interprets, and enforces. Chinese citizens’ references to the constitution (especially article 35, which guarantees freedom of speech, press, assembly, and association) and constitutionalism in general are routinely censored, and lawyers who cite the constitution in court are frequently detained.

Mao famously speculated on the nature of contradictions in a 1937 essay: “The law of contradiction in things, that is, the law of the unity of opposites, is the fundamental law of nature and of society.” One wonders, though, if even he could have grasped, much less managed, the contradictions of communist capitalism.



Read more at The Contradictions of China’s Communist Capitalism by Pranab Bardhan - Project Syndicate


----------



## TaiShang

*China-Made Largest Containership Delivered*

On July 27, after 490 days’ manufacturing, CMA CGM group in Marseilles, France, received a gigantic delivery of a containership named CMA CGM Vasco de Gama from China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC).

The 18,000 TEU containership is the largest one China has ever built. Designed by CSSC’s No. 708 Research Institute, CMA CGM Vasco de Gama is 399.2 meters in length, 54 meters in width, and 30.3 meters in molded depth. It is the size of over 4 standardized football fields, and has a the transport capacity of over three 18,000-ton bulk carriers. It has a service speed of 22.2 knots.

China-Made Largest Containership Delivered - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

University ‪#‎graduates‬ in ‪#‎HongKong‬ have been paid less and less over the past two decades. http://bit.ly/1I0bb1p

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Posted at: Jul 25 2015 7:38PM

*China working on world's largest N-power expansion*

*Beijing, July 25*

China began working on a new atomic power plant, taking the number of its nuclear power units under construction to 26 and making it the largest expansion of nuclear power in the world, state media reported today.

The construction of the sixth unit of the Hongyanhe plant in Liaoning province began yesterday.

This is the second nuclear plant under construction this year since the fifth unit of the Hongyanhe plant which started on March 29, state-run People's Daily reported.

The new plant will take the number of China's nuclear power units under construction to 26, perceived as number one in scale in the world.

Together with Unit 5 of the Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Plant, the construction of the new unit was part of the implementation of China's energy development strategy action plan in the field of nuclear power.

In the face of the current serious environmental governance situation, China has seen the development of nuclear power as one of the main solutions to achieve energy transformation and environmental improvement.

As per the "strategic action plan 2014-2020" announced by the Chinese government, the installed nuclear power capacity will reach 58,000 megawatts by 2020.

According to earlier reports, once all six units are in operation, the Hongyanhe plant will generate around 45 billion kWh of electricity annually, avoiding the need to burn more than 16 million tonnes of coal for power generation and the resulting emissions of some 40 million tonnes of carbon dioxide.

China had halted the construction of its nuclear power plants following the 2011 Fukushima nuclear disaster in Japan and resumed it last year after a review of safety aspects.

China is also aggressively marketing its new 1,100 MW nuclear technology abroad. Pakistan and Argentina have already opted for it. — PTI

China working on world's largest N-power expansion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Aquatic products from this aquafarm are said to be especially tasty。

*Gross generation of China's biggest floating PV project exceeds 1 billion kWh*

OFweek | Posted: 30 Jul 2015, 11:13






(OFweek) – On July 29, the gross generation of China’s largest floating solar PV power base located in Jiangsu Province surpassed 1 billion kWh. With a total investment of RMB 5 billion, the project occupies 600 mu of aquiculture areas and the total PV capacity is 500MW. It can generate 620 million kWh of electricity annually, equivalently saving 18,500 tons of standard coals and reducing 45,200 tons of carbon dioxide emission.

Gross generation of China's biggest floating PV project exceeds 1 billion kWh - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AN OVERVIEW OF CURRENT SITUATION IN SOLAR ENERGY [PHOTOVOLTAICS]

The current situation is that China has dominated the manufacturing of solar panels. With 2.8GW of world production last year, China produced at least 1.3 GW mostly for export. *China only started to join this business in 2004 but has quickly ramped up her production to the point America cheated by imposing a heavy tariff on China's imports.* No matter, China insiders are not trying to out-install everyone else because this generation of photovoltaic cells are expensive compared with the thin-layer next generation cells.

*Yet in 2014 China was the largest installer in the world while maintaining the largest export of this product class.* The next generation thin layer and flexible low cost higher efficiency ones are here and you will see China installing a lot more GWs. As for 2015 China is slated to install about 14GW himself which means he will soon have the largest installed base.

This is one glimpse at the details of the green technologies that together China in 2014 was the world's largest investor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Spreadtrum Chipset is Adopted for Samsung GALAXY Tab E Tablets*

By PRNewswire

July 26, 2015 8:00pm

*Spreadtrum's quad-core WCDMA chipset shipping to Samsung GALAXY Tab E tablets
*
SHANGHAI, July 26, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Spreadtrum Communications ("Spreadtrum"), a leading fabless semiconductor company in China with advanced technology in 2G, 3G, and 4G wireless communication standards, today announced that its quad-core mobile chipset, the SC7730SE has been adopted by Samsung's tablet products that combine advanced features with affordability and portability, designed to launch into India and European markets.

The SC7730SE, is now shipping in the Samsung GALAXY Tab E tablets, which are slim, stylish and 9.6" models available with WCDMA (SM-T561 series) and Wi-Fi (SM-T560 series) features. These tablets, designed with Spreadtrum's 1.3GHz quad-core processor, feature a 9.6" TFT LCD display with Android 4.4 Kitkat OS, a 5 MP rear camera and 2 MP front-facing camera, 8GB internal memory and 1.5GB RAM, a Micro SD slot and a built-in battery of 5000mA.

Dr. Leo Li, Spreadtrum's chairman and CEO, commented, "We are very proud to partner with Samsung with the launch of their new products based on our quad-core chipsets again. The designs of the GALAXY Tab E tablets meet the needs of consumers of the Indian and European markets, who are looking forward to multiple entertainment features and affordability with Samsung quality and design."

Read more: Spreadtrum Chipset is Adopted for Samsung GALAXY Tab E Tablets | Benzinga

*China IC backend firms reportedly obtain orders from Qualcomm, MediaTek*

Cage Chao, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 29 July 2015]

*Major China-based IC backend houses* including *Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology* and *Nantong Fujitsu Microelectronics* have obtained orders from *Qualcomm* and *MediaTek*, which tend to support the China government's efforts to boost development of the local IC industry, according to industry sources.

Jiangsu Changjiang will start fulfilling regular orders from both Qualcomm and MediaTek in the third quarter of 2015, said the sources.

Qualcomm has made announcements about its partnerships with China's local foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) and fabless chipmaker Allwinner Technology.

In addition, Jiangsu Changjiang has secured orders from MediaTek, and the two companies are likely to jointly announce some form of partnership in August, the sources noted. MediaTek will also be working with another China-based backend firm Nantong Fujitsu Microelectronics, the sources said.

MediaTek has reportedly placed orders with SMIC, and is teaming up with China's touchscreen controller IC supplier Goodix Technology.

Qualcomm and MediaTek are currently the world's largest mobile chip suppliers.

China IC backend firms reportedly obtain orders from Qualcomm, MediaTek

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Spreadtrum Chipset is Adopted for Samsung GALAXY Tab E Tablets*
> 
> By PRNewswire
> 
> July 26, 2015 8:00pm
> 
> *Spreadtrum's quad-core WCDMA chipset shipping to Samsung GALAXY Tab E tablets
> *
> SHANGHAI, July 26, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Spreadtrum Communications ("Spreadtrum"), a leading fabless semiconductor company in China with advanced technology in 2G, 3G, and 4G wireless communication standards, today announced that its quad-core mobile chipset, the SC7730SE has been adopted by Samsung's tablet products that combine advanced features with affordability and portability, designed to launch into India and European markets.
> 
> The SC7730SE, is now shipping in the Samsung GALAXY Tab E tablets, which are slim, stylish and 9.6" models available with WCDMA (SM-T561 series) and Wi-Fi (SM-T560 series) features. These tablets, designed with Spreadtrum's 1.3GHz quad-core processor, feature a 9.6" TFT LCD display with Android 4.4 Kitkat OS, a 5 MP rear camera and 2 MP front-facing camera, 8GB internal memory and 1.5GB RAM, a Micro SD slot and a built-in battery of 5000mA.
> 
> Dr. Leo Li, Spreadtrum's chairman and CEO, commented, "We are very proud to partner with Samsung with the launch of their new products based on our quad-core chipsets again. The designs of the GALAXY Tab E tablets meet the needs of consumers of the Indian and European markets, who are looking forward to multiple entertainment features and affordability with Samsung quality and design."
> 
> Read more: Spreadtrum Chipset is Adopted for Samsung GALAXY Tab E Tablets | Benzinga



Wow! That's a great endorsement of China's mobile chipset technology and production capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Wow! That's a great endorsement of China's mobile chipset technology and production capacity.



Firms providing backend services such as packaging and testing are also starting to win orders from major players like MediaTek and Qualcomm（see above）。Talking about the complete supply（value）chain。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Wow! That's a great endorsement of China's mobile chipset technology and production capacity.



I am being very fair Taishang, and no doubt it is indeed very good progress, but it is not an endorsement yet, especially when Companies are trying to stay in the China market by collaborating with Chinese Government in building the Chinese IC industry. 

I think the best fabless company in China is Hi Silicon, which is almost at par with Media Tek, and could very easily overtake Qualcomm. Yet, speadtrum is more politically connected, and is being overseen directly by Tsinghua and Central Authorities. Just in last year there have been so many mergers etc. 

China is playing its strength by veiled threats of market access.


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> University ‪#‎graduates‬ in ‪#‎HongKong‬ have been paid less and less over the past two decades. http://bit.ly/1I0bb1p


This is not just a trend in HK. In Canada, it's the same thing. My father worked as a warehouse worker. Back in 1988 he was paid about $42k/year. Good luck getting this amount as a warehouse worker now.

Job market quality in decline with lower wages, higher self-employment - The Globe and Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> *China-Made Largest Containership Delivered*
> 
> On July 27, after 490 days’ manufacturing, CMA CGM group in Marseilles, France, received a gigantic delivery of a containership named CMA CGM Vasco de Gama from China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC).
> 
> The 18,000 TEU containership is the largest one China has ever built. Designed by CSSC’s No. 708 Research Institute, CMA CGM Vasco de Gama is 399.2 meters in length, 54 meters in width, and 30.3 meters in molded depth. It is the size of over 4 standardized football fields, and has a the transport capacity of over three 18,000-ton bulk carriers. It has a service speed of 22.2 knots.
> 
> China-Made Largest Containership Delivered - People's Daily Online



Can this vessel put us into number 2 of the world in terms of tonnage and TEUs that it can carry?

The world's number one vessel, CSCL Globe







World's largest container ships sets off on maiden voyage from China | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Can this vessel put us into number 2 of the world in terms of tonnage and TEUs that it can carry?
> 
> The world's number one vessel, CSCL Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's largest container ships sets off on maiden voyage from China | Daily Mail Online



Koreans seem to be the trend-setter. Now they have China approaching on their side mirror, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

These Japanese brands are bloody cheap nowadays。

*Hisense to buy Sharp America in $23.7M deal*

By: Claire Reilly | cnet.com | Posted: 31 Jul 2015, 16:13

Chinese TV manufacturer Hisense has today announced it will acquire Sharp America in a deal worth $23.7 million that will see it take over the Japanese company's TV business in North and South America.

*Hisense Group today released a statement confirming it would purchase "all equity and assets of Sharp's TV factory in Mexico for $23.7 million with rights to use the 'Sharp' brand name and all its channel resources in both North and South American regions."*

In a TV market dominated by the likes of LG, Samsung, Sony and Panasonic, this deal will see Hisense become a serious contender in the Americas, and also marks a broader shift by Chinese brands to grab a bigger slice of the consumer market in the region. Having manufactured flat panels for more than a decade, Hisense is well-placed to capitalise on potential growth in an industry with its eyes set on 4K and OLED TV technologies, and to capture consumers looking for an established brand with a lower price tag.






Sharp Corporation, the 103-year-old Japanese electronics company, was an early investor in LCD technology but has struggled in recent years to keep up with Korean and Chinese competitors. Sharp has championed innovations like a fourth sub-pixel (yellow) to enhance picture quality in LCD and this year has added Android TV to its line up.

While the Sharp name may endure on retail shelves as Hisense gains the right to continue using the brand, Sharp's American operation will otherwise move from Japanese hands and come under full ownership of the Qingdao-based Chinese company.

Founded as a small radio factory China in 1969, Hisense is an established manufacturer of major appliances and whitegoods, TVs, tablets and laptops, and claimed "overseas sale revenue" of $2.6 billion in 2014. A strong brand in China, the company now sells in 130 countries worldwide.

But while Hisense continues to be a strong brand in the Chinese market, similar to fellow Chinese players TCL, Haier and Changhong, it has been pushing to achieve the market dominance and brand awareness enjoyed by Korean heavyweights Samsung and LG, and Japanese powerhouse Sony.

The company has been pushing to distinguish itself from rivals, partnering with Roku in 2014 to produce a line of flat panels for the US market with Roku streaming built-in. It also took to the stage at CES in Las Vegas this year to show off a number of eye-catching innovations including the Vidaa Max short-throw laser projector and the Chill, an in-home beverage vending machine.

The company has also been on a marketing offensive for broader recognition outside its homeland, with sponsorship deals for the Nascar Xfinity Series in the US and the F1 Grand Prix.

But while Hisense may not have broken into the 'big four' TV brands outside Asia, it is joining other Chinese manufacturers such as TCL in making a strong impression on the global AV market. With a strong presence at CES in recent years, these Chinese challenger brands are making a strong play in the 4K space, bolstering their smart TV offerings and slowly but surely becoming a force to be reckoned with.

It remains to be seen what the deal means for Sharp's wider international operations and the implications for its TV business in Japan and other markets outside the Americas.

Hisense and Sharp have been contacted for comment.

Hisense to buy Sharp America in $23.7M deal - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

China’s Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports

In 2014, China’s top 10 exports accounted for 66.9% of the overall value of its global shipments. Exports from the People’s Republic of China amounted to US$2.343 trillion, up 48.5% since 2010.

Based on statistics from the International Monetary Fund’s World Economic Outlook Database, China’s total Gross Domestic Product amounted to $17.632 trillion in 2014.

Therefore, exports accounted for about 13.3% of China’s total economic output.

Given China’s population of 1.36 billion people, the total $2.343 trillion in 2014 Chinese exports translates to roughly $1,728 for every person in the country.
*China’s Top 10 Exports*
The following export product groups represent the highest dollar value in Chinese global shipments during 2014. Also shown is the percentage share each export category represents in terms of China’s overall exports.


Electronic equipment: US$571,045,520,000 (24.4% of total exports)
Machines, engines, pumps: $400,910,983,000 (17.1%)
Furniture, lighting, signs: $93,390,874,000 (4.0%)
Knit or crochet clothing: $92,002,609,000 (3.9%)
Clothing (not knit or crochet): $81,453,227,000 (3.5%)
Medical, technical equipment: $74,020,496,000 (3.2%)
Plastics: $66,816,299,000 (2.9%)
Vehicles: $64,243,754,000 (2.7%)
Gems, precious metals, coins: $63,212,400,000 (2.7%)
Iron or steel products: $60,685,405,000 (2.6%)
*Some of the industries supporting these exports, such as manufacturing electronic equipment and producing clothing, are labor intensive. This may explain why China’s unemployment rate was just 4.1% in 2014 — compared to the estimated 9% global average.*

Please note that the exports listed above are at the 2-digit Harmonized Tariff System code level.

-------------------------------------------------

Most people would never guess #8

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> China’s Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports
> 
> In 2014, China’s top 10 exports accounted for 66.9% of the overall value of its global shipments. Exports from the People’s Republic of China amounted to US$2.343 trillion, up 48.5% since 2010.
> 
> Based on statistics from the International Monetary Fund’s World Economic Outlook Database, China’s total Gross Domestic Product amounted to $17.632 trillion in 2014.
> 
> Therefore, exports accounted for about 13.3% of China’s total economic output.
> 
> Given China’s population of 1.36 billion people, the total $2.343 trillion in 2014 Chinese exports translates to roughly $1,728 for every person in the country.
> *China’s Top 10 Exports*
> The following export product groups represent the highest dollar value in Chinese global shipments during 2014. Also shown is the percentage share each export category represents in terms of China’s overall exports.
> 
> 
> Electronic equipment: US$571,045,520,000 (24.4% of total exports)
> Machines, engines, pumps: $400,910,983,000 (17.1%)
> Furniture, lighting, signs: $93,390,874,000 (4.0%)
> Knit or crochet clothing: $92,002,609,000 (3.9%)
> Clothing (not knit or crochet): $81,453,227,000 (3.5%)
> Medical, technical equipment: $74,020,496,000 (3.2%)
> Plastics: $66,816,299,000 (2.9%)
> Vehicles: $64,243,754,000 (2.7%)
> Gems, precious metals, coins: $63,212,400,000 (2.7%)
> Iron or steel products: $60,685,405,000 (2.6%)
> *Some of the industries supporting these exports, such as manufacturing electronic equipment and producing clothing, are labor intensive. This may explain why China’s unemployment rate was just 4.1% in 2014 — compared to the estimated 9% global average.*
> 
> Please note that the exports listed above are at the 2-digit Harmonized Tariff System code level.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Most people would never guess #8



The value of vehicle export will at least double from 2014 figure by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China smartphone AP shipments to grow 23.5% in 2H15*

Eric Lin, DIGITIMES Research, Taipei [Friday 31 July 2015]

Shipments of smartphone application processors in the China market are expected to grow 9.7% and 16% on quarter, respectively, in the third and fourth quarters of 2015, according to Digitimes Research.

Overall, China's smartphone-use AP shipments will increase 23.5% on year to 300 million units in the second half of 2015, Digitimes Research estimated.

Despite seasonal factors, smartphone AP shipments in China advanced 8.7% on quarter and 23.8% on year to reach 128 million units in the second quarter thanks to a decline in inventory in the previous quarter and new models launched by smartphone vendors, Digitimes Research noted.

Among the *top-five smartphone AP suppliers*, *MediaTek* is expected to see its shipment growth slow down in the third and fourth quarters after a significant gain in the second quarter.

*Spreadtrum Communications* is expected to roll out two solutions, the SC7731G and SC9830A, for the entry-level segment in the second half of 2015, which will add pressure on MediaTek and Qualcomm in the low price sector.

*Qualcomm* is expected to see its shipments decline in the third quarter before making a rebound in the fourth quarter, buoyed by the launch of new products.

Shipments from *HiSilicon Technologies* will gain momentum starting the third quarter as the vendor plans to roll out new chips for high-end smartphones in the quarter.

*Leadcore Technology*'s AP shipments will suffer a setback in the third quarter due to decreased orders from Xiaomi Technology, but will rebound in the fourth quarter thanks to new orders from Xiaomi and other smartphone vendors, Digitimes Research commented.

Digitimes Research: China smartphone AP shipments to grow 23.5% in 2H15

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Tops Microsoft in Global Phone Market in Q2 2015, Report Shows*
Global mobile phone shipments rose 2 percent in the second quarter of 2015
Jul 31, 2015

Strategy Analytics noted that Huawei captured 7 percent of the global mobile phone market in the second quarter of this year, up from 4.8 percent during the same timeframe in 2014. Conversely, Microsoft (MSFT) saw its market share fall from 11.8 percent in Q2 2014 to 6.4 percent in Q2 2015. Here are the details.










Huawei has surpassed Microsoft as the world's third-largest mobile phone vendor, according to a new report from Strategy Analytics.

Huawei has surpassed Microsoft (MSFT) as the world's third-largest mobile phone vendor, according to a new report from Strategy Analytics.

The market research firm noted that Huawei captured 7 percent of the global mobile phone market in the second quarter of this year, up from 4.8 percent during the same timeframe in 2014. Conversely, Microsoft's market share fell from 11.8 percent in Q2 2014 to 6.4 percent in Q2 2015, dropping the company to fourth overall.

"Microsoft's 6 percent global mobile phone market share is sitting near an all-time low," Strategy Analytics Executive Director Neil Mawston said in a prepared statement. *"Huawei is rising fast in all regions of the world, particularly China where its 4G models, such as the Mate7, are proving wildly popular."*

Other report results included:

Global mobile phone shipments grew 2 percent annually to reach 435 million units in the second quarter of 2015.
Samsung and Apple (AAPL) ranked first and second, respectively, in global mobile phone vendor shipments and global mobile phone vendor market share during the quarter.
Smartphones accounted for eight in 10 of total mobile phone shipments during the quarter.
Smart Analytics also noted that Xiaomi ranked fifth among global mobile phone vendors and remains a major player in the China mobile phone market.

However, Xiaomi's local and international growth appears to be slowing as it faces intense competition, according to Strategy Analytics.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## opruh

One by one, Chinese brands are starting to rule the world.  High quality always win.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to realize nationwide electricity coverage*

energycentral | Posted: 04 Aug 2015, 10:59






*China is planning to bring electricity to the last people in Qinghai Province* who remain off the grid, according to the National Energy Administration (NEA) on Monday.

*Around 39,800 people in Qinghai Province will get access to basic electricity*, said Liu Qi, vice chief of the NEA, giving no other details such as the date when the project will be completed.

The NEA recently decided to provide electricity to the high altitude areas with harsh natural conditions and a sparse population.

Power grid work is high on the rural agenda because it does not just improve people's lives, but sustains infrastructure investment and boosts growth.

The National Energy Administration announced on July 7 that it would spend 92.6 billion yuan this year on upgrades, with 20 billion yuan coming from fiscal funds and the rest financed through bank loans.

China sees infrastructure investment as a route to growth. The Shanghai Securities Journal reported on Monday that nearly 900 billion yuan worth of investments on roads, railways, airports and other infrastructure projects were approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in the first half of 2015.

China to realize nationwide electricity coverage - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Consumer Business Group Announces 1H 2015 Financial Performance*

*Impressive overall revenue growth of 69%, Strategy proves successful with 87% Y-o-Y revenue growth of handset business*

22 July, 2015

[Shenzhen, China, July 22, 2015]: Huawei, a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, today announced the business performance of its Consumer Business Group (BG) for the first half of 2015. Huawei Consumer BG continued to record remarkable business growth in 1H 2015 with the total revenue reaching a total of USD 9.09 billion, *showing an impressive year-on-year increase of 69%*. The unit’s sales income represented 32% of the total income of parent company Huawei Technologies, up from 24% in the same period last year. Huawei’s handset business revenue reached USD 7.23 billion in 1H 2015, recording a year-on-year increase of 87%. This was due to the success of Huawei Consumer BG’s strategy of focusing on mid-to high-end handsets, which contributed to both the increase in shipments and average selling price.







“This incredible growth is a testament to our core business strategy to offer premium quality products, bringing our expected earnings for 2015 from USD 16 billion to USD 20 billion.” said Mr. Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei Consumer BG. “Such a remarkable and rapid growth in performance is a result of Huawei’s Consumer BG’s commitment to consumers’ needs and our core strategy of providing innovative hardware technology and software experience. With our consistent and huge investment in R&D, Huawei is set to become one of the key players in the long-run.”


*Huawei’s smartphone shipment outperformed the market*


*In 1H 2015, Huawei Consumer BG shipped a total of 48.2 million smartphones, representing a year-on-year increase of 39%, while global smartphone demand has only recorded a 7% growth in the same period .* Shipment for the mid-to-high end category recorded a year-on-year increase of 70%, representing 31% of the total handset shipment and 42.9% of total income. The income of the mid-to-high end category increases 388% while the profit of this category representing 44% of the total profit.


*Rapid revenue growth in regions around the world*


Huawei’s global strategy continues to stimulate stable business growth in both China and overseas markets. Revenue surged 124% year-on-year in China, while some regions recorded more than 40% revenue growth. *Western Europe, Northeast Europe, South Pacific, North Africa and Middle East recorded 45%, 54%, 41%, 164 % and 48% year-on-year growth respectively*. Huawei's high-end smartphone shipment in Italy and Spain achieved year-on-year growth of 293% and 448% respectively. According to GFK , Huawei’s share of the global smartphone market continued to increase throughout the first quarter of 2015, recording 6.7% in January, 7.1% in February, 7.8% in March, 8.1% in April and 8.8% in May.


*According to GFK, Huawei surpassed Samsung and Apple to achieve the largest market share in the China market, recording market share of 12.9%, 13.6%, 14.1% and 15.2% in March, April, May and June respectively.* In global middle to high end markets (price range from 400 to 500 Euro), Huawei held 24% and 20% of market share in Spain and Italy respectively.


*Huawei flagship devices ship towards the “5 million” mark*


In 1H 2015, Huawei’s flagship smartphone, Huawei Mate7 shipped a global total of 5 million units with impressive sales in over 100 countries including China, Western Europe, Middle East, South East Asia, and South Pacific, among others. Huawei P7 recorded accumulative sales of 7 million units and was available in over 100 countries and regions. Over one million units of Huawei P8 have been sold in the first two months since launch with availability in over 52 markets including China, France, Spain and Italy.










*Committed to becoming the most respected brand among global consumers*


In May 2015, Huawei was named one of BrandZ’s ‘Top 100 Global Brands’ of 2015 for the first time, ranking in 16th position in the technology and science category with brand value of USD 15.335 billion. This follows Huawei’s success in being the first Mainland Chinese brand to reach Interbrand’s Top 100 Best Global Brand list in 2014.


As of June, our global social media community comprises of more than 6.8 million fans. This is a 40% year-on-year increase, with total volume of online conversations increasing by 60%. Specifically, the number of “mentions” of Huawei handsets in Spain and Italy rose 118% and 132% respectively between April 2014 and April 2015.


Committed to being a long-term competitor, capitalizing on the opportunity brought about by the “Internet of Things”


In the second half of the year, Huawei Consumer BG will continue to leverage its experience and knowledge in telecommunications hardware and software to capitalize on the opportunities presented by the “all things connected” era. Thus, Huawei intensified its wearables strategy and introduced the Huawei Watch W1, TalkBand N1 and B2 during the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona this year.


*Globally, Huawei has 16 R&D centers including an aesthetic research center in Paris, a mathematics research center in Russia, a design and quality control research center in Japan, a software research center in India, among others. As of June 30, Huawei has applied for a total of 76,687 patents, among which 18,000 are device-related. A total of 41,903 patents have been authorized on a global level.*


In the development of interconnected cars, Huawei entered into a number of strategic partnerships with major automobile brands in 1H 2015, including Volkswagen, Mercedes-Benz, and Audi, with the latter two partners appointing their third-party suppliers to use Huawei vehicle-mounted 4G communication modules in their future car-networking equipment. By integrating the company’s capabilities in 4G and 5G networks, Big Data and cloud technology, Huawei aims to be the leading player in the interconnected cars industry and promote interaction among cars, smartphones and wearables to create seamless communications and a comfortable and safe driving experience for users.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I'm shocked Microsoft had 11%.

Nobody buys their phones.

Windows Phone market shares around the world: A statisitical breakdown
"Windows Phone continues to struggle in the home of Microsoft. Market share in the United States dropped from 4.65% to 3.88% in 2014."


----------



## TaiShang

TaiShang said:


> Globally, Huawei has 16 R&D centers including an aesthetic research center in Paris, a mathematics research center in Russia, a design and quality control research center in Japan, a software research center in India, among others. As of June 30, Huawei has applied for a total of 76,687 patents, among which 18,000 are device-related. A total of 41,903 patents have been authorized on a global level.



What I really care about is this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Window phones suck, Microsoft is having a bad, bad couple of years. They screwed up Xbox1 on launch too.


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei becomes best sold tablet brand in Finland: source*
Xinhua Published: 2015-8-5 10:53:37

Huawei tablets have become hot selling products in Finland and enjoyed the biggest market share in the past few weeks, the company said on Tuesday.

In the second quarter of this year, about 30,000 Huawei tablets were sold in Finland, surpassing Samsung and Apple, a source of the company told Xinhua.

"The brand sold pretty well in the beginning of this year, and in the last three weeks it was continuously ranked the first place," said the source.

While Huawei's share in the Finnish tablet market reaches about 35 percent, the biggest so far, Apple has nevertheless secured the most sales value, followed by Samsung and Huawei.

The news came days after Finnish media reported that Huawei surpassed Microsoft and became the third largest mobile producer in the world.

Having been used to the Nokia culture, Finns have obtained a unique taste for mobile phones, which could be "both challenge and asset" for Huawei, said Kenneth Fredriksen, Huawei's Regional Vice President told Xinhua on Monday.

The Chinese network giant has recruited about 100 people in its research and development (R&D) center in Finland, and the team has contributed a lot in designing the latest Huawei handset portfolio, said Fredriksen.

The R&D center in Helsinki was built up in late 2012, and it has kept expanding in terms of the size of its staff, said Cao Keqian, CEO of Huawei Finland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to build giant solar thermal plant 'the size of Bath'*

5 August 2015, source edie newsroom





_Artists impression of the Delingha power plant, courtesy of BrightSource Energy_

*
China is set to begin the construction of what is expected to be the world's largest solar thermal power plant.*

The Delingha plant, which will cover 25km of land in the Gobi desert, is slated to have a 200 MW capacity - enough to supply one million homes with electricity.

Once fully operational, the plant will prevent the burning of 4.26 million tonnes of coal every year, reducing CO2 emissions by 896,000 tonnes.

Solar thermal technology uses heliostats (computer-controlled mirrors) to concentrate solar energy into central towers, where the energy can be stored in the form of molten salt. Solar thermal is therefore capable of delivering a smoother power supply than PV, although it is currently more expensive.

The Delingha plant will feature six separate towers and thousands of heliostats covering an area the size of Bath. The project is a joint venture between US developer BrightSource Energy and Chinese companies Shanghai Electric and China Power Investment Corporation.

*Evolution*

The Delingha plant is just one of many ground-breaking renewable projects being undertaken in China, as the country scrambles to reduce its dependence on coal and improve air quality.

Between 2005 and 2014, China increased its solar capacity by 40,000% to 28 GW, and the country is expected to install 17.8 GW of solar PV capacity alone in 2015, accounting for almost 40% of global installations.

The transition away from a fossil-fuel economy shows no sign of slowing down, after China's largest export market for coal – the US – also announced drastic plans to cut coal consumption in the last week.

President Obama’s Clean Power Plan – which targets a 32% cut in power plant emissions – has been described by detractors as a ‘war on coal’.

China to build giant solar thermal plant 'the size of Bath'

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*China makers in discussions with vendors for 6-inch 4K AMOLED panels*

Rebecca Kuo, Tainan; Alex Wolfgram, DIGITIMES

[Thursday 6 August 2015]

China-based AMOLED display maker Hehui Optoelectroics has developed 6-inch Ultra HD (4K) AMOLED panels with 734ppi and is currently in talks with various vendors to bring the technology to devices in the market.

The company also plans to extend its AMOLED reach to the wearables segment, and is proactive in seeking out new deals with handset vendors. Industry sources recently noted the company may supply HTC with AMOLED panels used in new handsets released in the second half of 2015.

Since it began mass producing new supply of AMOLED displays on its 4.5G fab in the fourth quarter of 2014, Hehui has been pushing low-priced AMOLED panels to provide competitive solutions for vendors such as HTC that are up against other major vendors.

The company has previously been geared toward providing white-box vendors with the technology and is now aimed at additional vendors, which now include HTC and Huawei Device. Both Huawei and HTC have not commented on their panel supply chain providers, however.

Small- to medium-size LTPS AMOLED panel production capacity is expected to grow 30% on year in 2015. In addition to South Korea makers pushing production, China makers are showing to be even more proactive in development, and may surpass Korea makers in LTPS AMOLED capacity by 2018 if they maintain their current expansion speed, according to Sigmaintell Consulting. The firm added it expects China makers to hold a global AMOLED capacity share of 31% in 2018 and 50% in terms of LTPS AMOLED, with the latter expected to surpass Korea makers.

China makers in discussions with vendors for 6-inch 4K AMOLED panels

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Youku to invest US$1.6b in user-generated content*
China Daily, August 7, 2015

Youku Tudou Inc, the Chinese online streaming site, is investing 10 billion yuan ( $1.6 billion) into being able to stream more and better user-generated content over the next three years.

As technological advancements empower more users to produce videos, the Beijing-based company's Chief Executive Office Gu Yongqiang said the future of the entertainment industry will center around what he called "we media", meaning that most content will come from users rather than established organizations.

To tap into this growing trend, Gu said the company will roll out plans to help grow 100 'we media' brands, each valued at more than 100 million yuan, and 10,000 others whose monthly revenues will exceed 10,000 yuan.

Liu Cuiping, an analyst at entertainment market researcher EntGroup Inc, described Youku's hefty new investment as a well-calculated decision.

"High-quality, user-generated content is an important asset to attract audiences who are turning to online platforms for entertainment," Liu said.

According to the China Internet Network Information Center, by the end of the June, there were 428 million online video viewers across the country, with mobile viewers accounting for 76.8 percent of those.

"Compared with buying copyrights of existing TV shows and films, user-generated content is less expensive, but more importantly it can be exclusively targeted at online audiences and is produced in a fashion that online viewers find more appealing," Liu said.

The Youku plan comes as an increasing number of Chinese TV broadcasters start to produce talkshows, TV dramas, and reality shows for video sites, and these are being seen as an increasingly important part of user-generated content.

"Programs developed by these professional users are becoming more popular and that will be the focus of Youku's investments," Liu said.

More than half of Youku's content is currently user-generated, but 10 of its more popular professional-user programs are already valued at more than 100 million yuan.

Gu said the popularity of such programs has raked in the company around the same amount in revenue.

"In the next three years, revenues from subscribed users and user-generated content will surpass advertising income," he said.

Youku's main industry rivals are also pouring cash into the sector to catch up with it.

Tencent Holdings Ltd, Sohu.com Inc and Leshi Internet Information & Technology Corp, have all invested heavily so far, and EntGroup estimates that all streaming sites in China are likely to spend some 2 billion yuan this year on producing self-made content, teaming up with professional program makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China boosting wind energy harvest*

Reporter: _Ning Hong_ 丨 CCTV.com

08-06-2015 12:58 BJT

In its continuing bid to boost green energy development, China has poured investment into a major wind corridor in North China near Beijing. And as Ning Hong reports, more is on the way to unleash its full potential. 

*Gusts from Inner Mongolia* blow across Zhangjiakou throughout the year, making it the top wind power base in China. But after a period of fast expansion, the industry is now in need of a second wind.

"Since 2008, there have been more limits on wind power output for power stations. For instance, for a two hundred kilowatt wind power station, the output is only fifty kilowatts, that means only a quarter of the power generated can be used," said Zhang Hua, Plant manager of Manjing Wind Power Station.

This is an ideal place to harvest wind power. And at the turn of the millennium, there was a rush to build wind power stations. However, it hit a bottle-neck with basic infrastructure and power grid construction unable to keep pace. That's what people are now trying to change.

Bigger and better wind turbines were introduced to increase efficiency and reduce maintenance costs at power stations. And *the State Grid has plans to build three more power substations and four transmission lines* to get the power flowing again.

"We now have three wind power stations here. If you take our largest one, for example, it will double output when it is running at full capacity," Zhang said.

And according to documents released by Zhangjiakou officials, *over 50 more wind development projects are in the works, that could bring the total capacity to over four thousand megawatts.

China boosting wind energy harvest - CCTV News - CCTV.com English*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


>



Japan is in more of crisis than any other countries 


Japan makes up only 6.18% of total economic production, but has amounted 19.99% of global debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> Japan is in more of crisis than any other countries
> 
> 
> Japan makes up only 6.18% of total economic production, but has amounted 19.99% of global debt.



This is only government debt, not private debt. China has a lot of debt that is private and corporate owned.


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is only government debt, not private debt. China has a lot of debt that is private and corporate owned.



What do you think about India private debt? Will Mr. Modi make India a superpower by the end of his term? If China stops growing at 7% will India grow at 14%?

India’s Debt Pileup Complicates Growth Plans - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Jlaw said:


> What do you think about India private debt? Will Mr. Modi make India a superpower by the end of his term? If China stops growing at 7% will India grow at 14%?
> 
> India’s Debt Pileup Complicates Growth Plans - WSJ



That's just the official numbers, the real numbers are far worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zeronet

China's debt is okay. The majority of China's debt is on building of infrastructure, for example, the whole high speed rail system alone in China has accumulated $500 billion debt (should be under corporate debt category I believe) up to today and the pileup won't stop any time soon. But with the land price soaring these yrs, you find that this investment or debt was the smartest investment you can make at that time. Now the value of land alone is more than 3x higher, let alone the benefits on social, industrial upgrade, job creating.....Having debt is not a horrible thing itself, it only depends on how to spend it. Usually Chinese do not loan to buy anything except house maybe, even car loan percentage is no more than 5% in China, most people just pay cash to buy car. I don't say that every penny of debt was spent wisely, many stupid spendings always happen, but it was real that China didn't use public debt to fill the bottomless holes of social welfare, pension, or consumption, most of the debt is for investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

China better accelerate its reforms because the reform speed has not kept pace with the changing economy. Local governments are not implementing the reforms that are approved by the central government. 

The main problem with the Chinese economy is the lack of financial reform. 
If the state council don't allow private companies to get access to lower cost financing, you will see problems. Private banks must be allowed to thrive and the bond market must be developed quickly to give companies access to financing.

China's state-sector is sucking up most of the funds and not being very productive.

China should also remove the property restrictions and automobile restrictions. Property market downturn is hurting demand for big sectors like steel, glass, aluminium, cement, furniture, etc. These are big contributors to the Chinese economy but the property downturn has hurt these industries and in turn damaged the overall economy.

Too much government interference in the market have distorted so many sectors and the government is doing one mistake to solve an earlier mistake.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> China better accelerate its reforms because the reform speed has not kept pace with the changing economy. Local governments are not implementing the reforms that are approved by the central government.
> 
> The main problem with the Chinese economy is the lack of financial reform.
> If the state council don't allow private companies to get access to lower cost financing, you will see problems. Private banks must be allowed to thrive and the bond market must be developed quickly to give companies access to financing.
> 
> China's state-sector is sucking up most of the funds and not being very productive.
> 
> China should also remove the property restrictions and automobile restrictions. Property market downturn is hurting demand for big sectors like steel, glass, aluminium, cement, furniture, etc. These are big contributors to the Chinese economy but the property downturn has hurt these industries and in turn damaged the overall economy.
> 
> Too much government interference in the market have distorted so many sectors and the government is doing one mistake to solve an earlier mistake.



Yeah, lets privatise everything, including the government. That would make the Chinese Gov. Inc Ltd. the most efficient government in the world.


----------



## TaiShang

*Nine Things You Need to Know about China's New ForeignExchange Policy*
August 13, 2015






BEIJING, Aug. 12-- When China's central bank unexpectedly adjusted its yuan central parity system, it triggered the currency's biggest decline for decades.

*So, what exactly happened?*

On Tuesday, the People's Bank of China (PBOC) changed the way it calculated the yuan central parity rate, to close the gap between the rate and the actual trading rate on the money markets.

From Tuesday, the central parity rate has taken into account the previous day's inter-bank market closing rate, supply and demand in the market and price movements of other major currencies.

Ma Jun, a central bank economist, described the change to the way the central parity rate is calculated as a "one-off" technical correction that should not be seen as the beginning of a devaluation trend.






*Just what is the central parity rate?*

Each trading day at 9:15 a.m. Beijing time, the central parity rates of the yuan are announced against 11 major currencies including the euro, sterling, U.S. dollar and yen.The rates are determined by a weighted average of pre-opening prices offered by market makers. When the inter-bank FX market opens 15 minutes later, trading may only take place within 2 percent of the rate.

*Why now?*

The U.S. dollar is strong and a sharp appreciation in the real yuan rate has hit China's exports hard. The figures for July slumped by 8 percent. Furthermore, the central parity rate has gradually deviated from the market rate "by a large amount and for a long duration," according to the PBOC, which has undermined "the authority and the benchmark status" of the central parity system.






*How did markets react?*

On Wednesday, the yuan declined sharply for the second day in a row, leading to a heavy sell-off in regional currencies and raising concern worldwide that volatility will become a drag on global economic growth.

Asian stocks fell.

The yuan is expected to remain weak and volatile in the near term.

*Is this a deliberate move to stimulate exports?*

Tuesday's move is regarded as another step towards allowing market forces to determine the value of the yuan, but is probably not enough to make much difference to either exporters or China's trade partners.

HSBC say the move does not mean that China has begun to purposely devalue the yuan.

"In an environment of soft global recovery, the benefits of beggar-thy-neighborcompetitive devaluation are neither clear nor easy to reap," was the bank's analysis of the situation.






*How will this affect the Chinese people?*

*A weaker yuan makes imported products more expensive and foreign travel more costly.*

*The Chinese are just getting used to their new prosperity. Shopping has become very important to them, especially shopping for imported goods. Foreign travel for its own sake, but more specifically for shopping, is central to the aspirations of China's new wealthy classes. Those who plan to study abroad, particularly at American schools, will also feel the pinch. *

*Is all this good or bad for the yuan's chances of a quick inclusion in SDR?*

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has welcomed the reform, which will certainly raise the prospects for the yuan becoming part of the IMF special drawing rights (SDR)currency basket sooner rather than later.

The change does not directly affect the push for SDR inclusion, but an IMF spokesmansaid on Wednesday that "a more market-determined exchange rate would facilitate SDRoperations in case the yuan was included in the currency basket."

*What's the risk?*

The depreciation might trigger capital flight, dealing a blow to the stability of China'sfinancial system. Bloomberg economists Fielding Chen and Tom Orlik reckon that a 1-percent depreciation against the dollar will suck 40 billion U.S. dollars out of China. While40 billion U.S. dollars is certainly not chicken feed, with massive foreign exchangereserves, substantial bank deposits and a controlled capital account, China is well set todeal with such an eventuality.

*So, what next?*

The PBOC has promised more FX reform along the lines of "market- orientation" andopening up the FX market. More foreign entities are being allowed to participate inChina's financial markets, and the onshore-offshore yuan exchange rate will gradually beunified.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jlaw

zeronet said:


> China's debt is okay. The majority of China's debt is on building of infrastructure, for example, the whole high speed rail system alone in China has accumulated $500 billion debt (should be under corporate debt category I believe) up to today and the pileup won't stop any time soon. But with the land price soaring these yrs, you find that this investment or debt was the smartest investment you can make at that time. Now the value of land alone is more than 3x higher, let alone the benefits on social, industrial upgrade, job creating.....Having debt is not a horrible thing itself, it only depends on how to spend it. Usually Chinese do not loan to buy anything except house maybe, even car loan percentage is no more than 5% in China, most people just pay cash to buy car. I don't say that every penny of debt was spent wisely, many stupid spendings always happen, but it was real that China didn't use public debt to fill the bottomless holes of social welfare, pension, or consumption, most of the debt is for investment.


infrastructure debt is good debt. welfare for lazy asses are bad debt that I'm glad we do not have like the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s foreign reserves hit new low, but no crisis*

China’s central bank says the country’s foreign reserves slipped to a two-year low at the end of July, marking 17 months of continuous decline.

China’s foreign exchange reserves in July dropped by 342 billion US dollars from last year's historic high of 3.99 trillion, a reversal of the long-term growth of China's foreign reserves.

Experts, however, are saying this presents no danger, and in fact reflects well on the country's economic development. In fact, China's trade surplus was 305 billion US dollars in the first seven months of 2015, more than twice the previous year's figure.

According to Lin Caiyi, Chief Economist of Guotai Junan Securities, the prospect of a stronger US dollar is another factor in the increasing willingness to invest in dollar-denominated assets or to hold dollars as a reserve currency.

Another factor in the reserves' decline is that in the first half of the year, the government took 93 billion US dollars out of foreign exchange reserves and put it into China Development Bank and the Export-Import Bank of China, where it can support China's Belt and Road Initiatives.

The downward trend of the forex reserves will continue, according to Liu Xuezhi, senior analyst at Bank of Communications. He says China's continuing economic reforms in the coming years will further bolster overseas investments.

*“It is related to the developments of the real economy. Overseas investments like ‘one belt one road initiative’, Chinese enterprises' expansion, all can cause capital outflows and bring the forex reserves down. So capital outflow is connected to economic transformation, and does not necessarily have much of a negative impact,” said Liu.*

Despite the decline, China still has the largest foreign exchange reserves in the world. Premier Li Keqiang once said that a large sum of forex reserve in fact could be a burden on the country, because it would pump liquidity into the market and lead to inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Gold reserves swell as nation diversifies forex holdings *
August 15, 2015

China increased its gold reserves to 53.93 million troy ounces by the end of July from 53.32 million ounces a month earlier, according to data released by the central bank.

The world's biggest bullion consumer last month ended six years of mystery over how much gold it is hoarding, revealing a 57 percent jump in holdings since 2009 and overtaking Russia to become the country with the fifth-largest stash of the metal.

Bullion remains a large part of many central banks' reserves, decades after they stopped using it to back paper money. Stockpiles of the metal help China to diversify its foreign-exchange holdings as the world's second-largest economy seeks to raise the international profile of its own currency.

"China's central bank will continue to buy," said Gnanasekar Thiagarajan, director of Commtrendz Risk Management Services Ltd in Mumbai.

"The central bank is diversifying its reserves and some amount of bargain hunting has taken place. The PBOC is trying to make the renminbi into an international currency," he said, referring to the People's Bank of China and the country's currency.

The central bank said on July 17 that it had boosted bullion assets to 53.32 million ounces, or about 1,658 metric tons, up from 1,054 tons in 2009, when it last updated the figures.

The United States has the biggest reserves at 8,133.5 tons, data from the World Gold Council show.

Nations have expanded holdings in the past few years, a reversal from two decades of selling since the late 1980s. Many central banks remain exposed to a small number of key reserve currencies and look to gold as a hedge against volatile currency movements, according to the World Gold Council.

Countries are likely to buy 400 tons to 500 tons of the metal this year, the council said in May. Russia more than tripled its hoard since 2005.

Gold for immediate delivery added 0.2 percent to $1,116.75 an ounce by 3:56 pm in Singapore on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## F-22Raptor

China’s economy is growing more slowly than official data suggests and below potential, a Bloomberg survey indicates, helping explain why policy makers have stepped up stimulus and the move to boost exports with a weaker yuan.

The economy expanded 6.3 percent in the first half, compared to the officially reported 7 percent, according to the median estimate of 11 economists surveyed last week. For the full year, a 6.6 percent pace was the median forecast of respondents, who were asked to nominate real growth rates, not what they expect the official data to show. They estimate the economy’s potential expansion pace for this year is 7 percent.

The gap between the potential and estimated real rate of expansion highlights a cyclical slowdown that the government is trying to plug with looser monetary policy, increased fiscal support, and a weaker currency. Bloomberg’s monthly gross domestic product tracker has pegged growth below 7 percent all year, clocking a 6.6 percent pace in July.

“The actions of the government and central bank so far this year do indicate a certain amount of concern over economic growth,” said Patrick Franke, an economist at German savings bank Helaba in Frankfurt. “That would be easier to understand if they were aware that underlying/true growth was actually below, and not in line with, the 7 percent target.”

The recent flurry of measures to prop up growth in part are “extra insurance against an unwanted downshift in demand growth” he said. Signs indicating growth is lower than officially stated include power generation and weak demand for imports, said Franke.

The survey was conducted between August 10 and 13 on the basis that respondents’ forecasts would remain anonymous.

“Potential growth is on a slowing trend because of the slowing population growth and capital formation and also productivity growth,” said Chang Jian, chief China economist at Barclays Plc in Hong Kong.

Even at the government’s targeted pace of 7 percent for this year, the economy is heading for its slowest annual expansion in a quarter of a century. Producer prices slumped 5.4 percent last month, credit to the real economy plunged and consumer inflation remains at about half the target of 3 percent this year, suggesting threats to the goal.

China’s Communist government announces growth targets at annual confabs each year in a hangover from its Soviet-inspired past. The accuracy of the nation’s data has been questioned for years, with anomalies including discrepancies between regional and national numbers and inflated trade figures.

Back when Premier Li Keqiang was party secretary of Liaoning province, he said in 2007 that GDP figures were “man-made” and therefore unreliable, according to a diplomatic cable published by WikiLeaks in 2010. Ongoing measures to improve the quality of economic data include a June vow by the National Bureau of Statistics to expand an employment survey that Li says he wants to be “authoritative.”

First-half growth was just 6.2 percent while further deceleration in the second half will see full-year expansion of only 5.8 percent, estimates Wang Shenshen, a senior economist covering China with Okasan Securities Co. in Tokyo.

She peg’s the nation’s growth potential higher -- at about 8.1 percent this year -- but said getting close to that isn’t easy given the nation’s low investment efficiency and policy makers’ determination to deleverage the economy. Stimulus efforts won’t be able to push growth higher and are instead intended to put a floor under the economy, she said.

“If the government wants to push up GDP they know how to do it because the potential is higher,” she said. “But for the past two years the data has shown us that the government doesn’t want to do that.”

China GDP Slower Than Official Data Helps Explain Stimulus Moves - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnam’s trade gap with China tops US$3b*
August 18, 2015, Tuesday |




PRINT EDITION

VIETNAM saw a trade deficit of over US$3 billion with China in July, bringing the figure in the first seven months of 2015 to around US$19.3 billion, said Vietnam Customs yesterday.

A report released by Vietnam Customs on its website said the country spent US$4.36 billion importing goods from China, while earning US$1.34 billion from exports there in July.

In the seven-month period, Vietnam’s export and import value with China reached over US$9 billion and US$28.4 billion respectively.

In the January-July period, Vietnam exported 37 groups of items to China. Exports of the computers, electronic products and accessories group earned revenue of US$1.45 billion while the remaining groups earned under US$1 billion in exports, according to the customs.

The spending on imports from China of machines, tools, equipment, accessories totaled US$5.29 billion, while cell phones and accessories amounted to US$3.88 billion and fabrics totaled US$2.98 billion.

***

*China's housing market continues to pick up*
August 18, 2015, Tuesday |



ONLINE EDITION






China's housing market continued to pick up in July, with new home prices in an increasing number of surveyed cities registering month-on-month rises.

Of 70 large and medium-sized cities surveyed in July, new home prices climbed in 31, up from the 27 in the previous month, while 29 reporting month-on-month price declines, down from June's 34, according to data released on Tuesday by the National Bureau of Statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China imposes anti-dumping measures on Japanese, U.S. fiber preforms*
0
2015-08-19 

The Chinese Ministry of Commerce will impose anti-dumping measures on optical fiber preforms after ruling that Japanese and U.S. companies are engaged in dumping.

A probe, launched on March 19 in 2014, found the two countries' dumping activities were damaging the interests of Chinese optical fiber producers, and that there was a causal link between the dumping and the damage caused.

The ministry told domestic importers of fiber optics from the two countries to pay anti-dumping tariffs ranging from 8 percent to 41.7 percent to customs.

The ruling will affect products with Harmonization System Code (HS-Code) 70022010, but exclude those with a diameter smaller than 60 millimeters.

Optical fiber preform is a piece of glass used to make optical fiber.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> *China imposes anti-dumping measures on Japanese, U.S. fiber preforms*
> 0
> 2015-08-19
> 
> The Chinese Ministry of Commerce will impose anti-dumping measures on optical fiber preforms after ruling that Japanese and U.S. companies are engaged in dumping.
> 
> A probe, launched on March 19 in 2014, found the two countries' dumping activities were damaging the interests of Chinese optical fiber producers, and that there was a causal link between the dumping and the damage caused.
> 
> The ministry told domestic importers of fiber optics from the two countries to pay anti-dumping tariffs ranging from 8 percent to 41.7 percent to customs.
> 
> The ruling will affect products with Harmonization System Code (HS-Code) 70022010, but exclude those with a diameter smaller than 60 millimeters.
> 
> Optical fiber preform is a piece of glass used to make optical fiber.



What? 

China is now dishing out the same medicine which was dished out to it previously.

How things have changed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jmacmac

ahojunk said:


> What?
> 
> China is now dishing out the same medicine which was dished out to it previously.
> 
> How things have changed.....



that just how the game is played, we didn't make the rules

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*US 'biased' in investigating Chinese imports*
August 19, 2015

China has slammed a U.S. Department of Commerce investigation that believed Chinese state-subsidized plastic resin being imported into the United States.

Shen Danyang, spokesperson for China's Ministry of Commerce, accused the Department of Commerce of using "biased and discriminatory practices" after its preliminary determination that Chinese producers of polyethylene terephthalate imported into the United States had received subsidies of up to 18.88 percent from the Chinese government.

China hopes the final ruling, expected at the end of December, can be made in a "fair and balanced manner," Shen said at a press conference on Wednesday.

He also questioned another U.S. ruling in June that calculated high dumping margins and countervailable subsidies for Chinese tires.

Shen said this probe was also discriminatory and that the decision had greatly damaged the interests of Chinese enterprises. The spokesperson called on the United States to reverse its final ruling in the case to "protect economic relations."

***

*China increases tax breaks for small businesses*
August 19, 2015

The State Council, China's cabinet, on Wednesday decided to extend tax breaks to more small businesses for their roles in generating jobs and growth.

From Oct. 1, 2015 to the end of 2017, companies with annual taxable income under 300,000 yuan (46,900 U.S. dollars) will have their corporate tax halved, said a statement released after a meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang. Previously, the threshold was 200,000 yuan.

The meeting also extended tax breaks for companies with a monthly revenue of 20,000 to 30,000 yuan from the end of 2015 to the end of 2017. They will be exempted from value-added tax and business tax.

The move is the latest attempt to help small businesses, as they provide nearly 80 percent of urban jobs.

In the first six months, about 2.39 million small and micro enterprises in China paid reduced taxes, savings them about 8.6 billion yuan, according to figures from the State Administration of Taxation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *US 'biased' in investigating Chinese imports*
> August 19, 2015
> 
> China has slammed a U.S. Department of Commerce investigation that believed Chinese state-subsidized plastic resin being imported into the United States.
> 
> Shen Danyang, spokesperson for China's Ministry of Commerce, accused the Department of Commerce of using "biased and discriminatory practices" after its preliminary determination that Chinese producers of polyethylene terephthalate imported into the United States had received subsidies of up to 18.88 percent from the Chinese government.
> 
> China hopes the final ruling, expected at the end of December, can be made in a "fair and balanced manner," Shen said at a press conference on Wednesday.
> 
> He also questioned another U.S. ruling in June that calculated high dumping margins and countervailable subsidies for Chinese tires.
> 
> Shen said this probe was also discriminatory and that the decision had greatly damaged the interests of Chinese enterprises. The spokesperson called on the United States to reverse its final ruling in the case to "protect economic relations."
> 
> ***
> 
> *China increases tax breaks for small businesses*
> August 19, 2015
> 
> The State Council, China's cabinet, on Wednesday decided to extend tax breaks to more small businesses for their roles in generating jobs and growth.
> 
> From Oct. 1, 2015 to the end of 2017, companies with annual taxable income under 300,000 yuan (46,900 U.S. dollars) will have their corporate tax halved, said a statement released after a meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang. Previously, the threshold was 200,000 yuan.
> 
> The meeting also extended tax breaks for companies with a monthly revenue of 20,000 to 30,000 yuan from the end of 2015 to the end of 2017. They will be exempted from value-added tax and business tax.
> 
> The move is the latest attempt to help small businesses, as they provide nearly 80 percent of urban jobs.
> 
> In the first six months, about 2.39 million small and micro enterprises in China paid reduced taxes, savings them about 8.6 billion yuan, according to figures from the State Administration of Taxation.



Shen need not get upset. Just ask Chinese government to reciprocate the love.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Coca-Cola to invest $4 billion in China*

Friday, 21 August 2015 - 8:33pm IST | Place: Beijing | Agency: PTI

By 2017, the new 50,000-square metre plant will have four production lines, adding 100 million unit cases to annual production in China。





Coca Cola

Coca-Cola will invest $4 billion in China over the next three years, its CEO Muhtar Kent on Friday announced at the site of a new plant in the soft drink giant's third largest market.

The new round of investment follows 9 billion dollars by the company between 1979 and 2014.

"China is our third largest market by volume and is critically important to the future growth of our business," said Kent.

At a cost of $56 million, the new Huabei plant, located in Xianghe county in northern Hebei province, will feature nine production lines, and produce a total of 250 million unit cases annually, Kent said.

By 2017, the new 50,000-square metre plant will have four production lines, adding 100 million unit cases to annual production in China.

Following the groundbreaking of a new plant in central China two weeks ago, the Huabei plant is the second Coca-Cola plant to be built under the new investment plan, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

"We are committed to investing and growing here. Apart from infrastructure and system development, the new round of investment will focus on enhancing consumer experiences through marketing and (projects with) our loyal retail partners," Kent said.

In addition, Coca-Cola's local bottling partners - COFCO Coca-Cola Beverages, Swire Beverages and Coca-Cola Bottling Investments Group China - will also invest in local infrastructure and growth drivers, including new investments in production, distribution and marketing.

Coca-Cola's sales volume has continued to grow in China, up by 6 per cent in the second quarter of 2015 over the same period last year.

Coca-Cola to invest $4 billion in China | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LowPost

* Michael Bloomberg upbeat about Chinese economy despite fluctuations*

BEIJING, Aug. 25 (Xinhua) -- Weak economic figures, a plunging stock market and the depreciating Chinese yuan have raised concerns globally about China's economy, but Michael Bloomberg doesn't seem worried.


Bloomberg, founder of Bloomberg L.P. and former New York City mayor, had an unusual reason for his optimism: the many smiling faces in Chinese cities.

"One of the things I do when I'm in a city outside of New York (is that) I always look out of the car windows to see if the people walking down the streets are smiling," he said.

"You see a lot of smiling faces here. Very few people are dour and look depressed. Most people here are happy, gung-ho. They have an enthusiasm," Bloomberg told Xinhua in a recent interview in Beijing.

China's economy has slowed significantly in the past two years to what is officially called the "new normal." Annual growth rates have fallen from 10 percent to the current 7 percent.

Adding to that pressure is a stock market rout, with the key Shanghai market index falling more than 38 percent from its peak of 5,178 points in June to 3,210 at close on Monday, and a sudden depreciation of the yuan in mid-August.

"I suppose it's normal that people will look at it and say, 'Oh, is this the beginning of the end?' or 'Is this the beginning of a bull market?'" Bloomberg said.

He said that in the longer term, China's economy is still growing, and small fluctuations are natural, given the impressive progress and length of growth.

"China is a civilization with 5,000 years of history and you're worried about two months? Seriously, you can't worry about the short term," he said.

Bloomberg said that there is still enormous potential in China for a number of reasons, including a population of 1.3 billion, a huge amount of resources, educated workers, and a strong work ethic.

Michael Bloomberg upbeat about Chinese economy despite fluctuations - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Acer founder says open to takeover amid stock price slide| Reuters






Acer Inc founder Stan Shih said he would welcome a takeover of the struggling Taiwanese computer maker after a steep fall in its share price, while warning any potential buyer would pay a heavy price.

"Welcome," Shih told reporters in response to a question about whether Acer would be open to a takeover. He added however that any buyer would get an "empty shell" and would pay dearly.

"U.S. and European management teams usually are concerned about money, their CEOs only work for money. But Taiwanese are more concerned about a sense of mission and emotional factors," he said.

His remarks were first reported by Taiwanese media on Thursday and were confirmed by a company spokesman.

Acer has reported steep on-year sales falls in recent months, including a 33 percent drop in July.

It suffered a T$2.89 billion ($90 million) loss in the first six months of 2015, versus a slight profit in the same period last year. It booked losses for all of 2011, 2012 and 2013 amid *cratering PC sales*.


----------



## IR-TR

Lenovo might still want to grow a bit more? One company two systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

It's no surprise. Lenovo X1 Carbon is simply the best PC laptop period. Acer is bound to fail as there are too many competitions and their computer business is 2nd rate along with Toshiba, Sony nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

China's 2014 nominal GDP was $10.4 trillion. Once China moves from the old SNA 1993 to the SNA 2008 accounting standard, the Rhodium Group estimates China's nominal GDP will increase by 13.2% to 16.3%. This would mean an increase of $1.3 to $1.6 trillion in China's nominal GDP.

*SNA 2008 should increase China's 2008 nominal GDP by 13.2% to 16.3%*

There are two revisions.

The first one is minor, which added $308 billion (3.4% of GDP). The upward revision was due to a 2013 national economic census, which provided better data.

A Better Abacus for China | Rhodium Group





----------

We are waiting for the big one; the SNA (System of National Accounts) 2008 accounting standard with 17 chapters.

China is currently using the old 1993 SNA accounting standard to determine its nominal GDP.

The citation below estimates the upcoming SNA 2008 accounting standard update should add 13.2% to 16.3% onto China's 2008 GDP. The range of estimate is due to uncertainty over the size of China's R&D budget.

A Better Abacus for China | Rhodium Group





----------

Additional References.

*China's revised nominal GDP for 2015 should be about $13.3 trillion*

China is updating its GDP methodology to a more recent version. It affects the way services is counted and other issues. The net effect is a Chinese nominal GDP of around $13.3 trillion for 2015. The revision is supposed to happen sometime this year.

Reference: Next Big Future: China will pass Europe in nominal GDP this year
----------

China is moving to the SNA (ie. System of National Accounts) 2008 international accounting standard.

Reference: China Economic Watch | China's New GDP Measurement: Impact on Growth, Income, and Productivity

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

装穷是门技术活。


----------



## empirefighter

Impossible，the prediction number is too high，and the government has already told pubic they will not make adjustment of all items ，that means they will not follow the SNA2008 fully，so the final numbe maybe about 0.5-0.8trillion.


----------



## cirr

Under-reporting economic output is an art that is only mastered and practiced by countries of ancient history、culture and civilization。

It therefore comes as a huge surprise that India，being one of only a few befitting the title of “ancient civilization”，has adopted SNA 2008 as the basis for calculating its GDP at earliest time possible。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> Under-reporting economic output is an art that is only mastered and practiced by countries of ancient history、culture and civilization。
> 
> It therefore comes as a huge surprise that India，being one of only a few befitting the title of “ancient civilization”，has adopted SNA 2008 as the basis for calculating its GDP at earliest time possible。



The Indian braggarts need to their ego massaged. Indian economy is nowhere close to $2 trillion, it's a lot lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China Construction Bank H1 profits edge up *
August 30, 2015
China Construction Bank, one of China's major state-owned banks, on Sunday reported a 0.97-percent year-on-year increase in net profits in the first half of 2015.

Net profits stood at around 132.2 billion yuan (20.66 billion U.S. dollars) in the first six months, the lender said late on Sunday.

Business revenue for the six-month period gained 8.34 percent year on year to reach 311 billion yuan.

Net profits from interest for the six-month period gained 6.31 percent year on year, while net profits from fees and commissions rose 5.76 percent year on year.

Its non-performing loan ratio rose to 1.42 percent at the end of June, an increase of 0.23 percentage points from the end of 2014.

Non-performing loans stood at 144.36 billion yuan at the end of June, up 31.19 billion yuan from the end of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's power use, railway cargo provide economic encouragement*

chinadaily.com.cn | Posted: 31 Aug 2015, 17:11

Electricity consumption and railway cargo volume, two key indicators of economic performance, are showing encouraging signs of growth, China's national economic planner said on Sunday.

China used 463.34 billion kilowatt hours of electricity from Aug 1 to 28, up 2.97 percent year-on-year. The growth rate was 6.54 percentage points higher than in the equivalent period last year and 4.97 percentage points higher than in July, according to a statement on the website of the National Development and Reform Commission.

The commission said it expects power consumption for the whole of August to grow 3 percent year-on-year and that it will continue to climb in September.

Meanwhile, the commission said, rail freight companies shifted 5.8 percent more cargo in July this year than July last year.

These trends were backed up by figures from key provinces.

In East China's Jiangsu province, industrial power consumption is expected to climb 6 percent year-on-year in August. Public power consumption in Guangdong Province this month is set to be 2 percent higher than in August 2014, even though the population have been less likely to blast their air-conditioning in this relatively cool Guangdong summer. The growth rate is expected to be 4 percentage points higher than July.

*China Three Gorges takes control of 3 energy businesses in Brazil*

By: Si Huan | ecns.cn | Posted: 31 Aug 2015, 17:00

China Three Gorges Corp (China Three Gorges Brazil Energy) announced on Aug 24 that it will take controlling stakes in three energy-generating subsidiaries of Brazilian infrastructure group Triunfo Participacoes e Investimentos SA.

Triunfo said in a statement that it will sell all of its shares of Rio Verde Energia, Rio Canoas Energia and Triunfo Negocios de Energia for about 970 million reais ($270.2 million) plus 770 million reais in debt. An additional 148.5 million reais may be paid pending further examination, the company said.

Rio Verde Energia is operator of the 116 megawatt hydropower plant of the same name in Goias state, while Rio Canoas runs the 192MW Garibaldi plant in Santa Catarina. Triunfo Negocios de Energia is involved in power trading.

Li Yinsheng, general manager of China Three Gorges Brazil Energy, said that the company outbid several strong competitors and is expected to complete the deals by year-end.

China Three Gorges Corp operates the $22.5 billion Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtze River, the world's largest water control and hydropower project.

With the deal, the company's subsidiary in Brazil will expand its operations in the electricity sector from 687 MW of installed capacity to 1,000 MW.

Before the recent acquisitions, China Three Gorges Brazil Energy had interests in three hydropower plants and 11 wind farms in eight states of Brazil.

The sales of hydroelectric plants still depend on the approval of the Brazilian Administrative Council for Economic Defense (CADE), National Electric Energy Agency (ANEEL) and Chinese regulatory authorities.

Capital raised through the divestment of power assets will be used by Triunfo to leverage and improve its financial liquidity.

The deals are another case of cooperation between China's and Brazil's energy sectors.

In May 2013, the State Grid Corp of China took a stake in seven power-transmission projects in Brazil. In February 2014, China's State Grid also won rights to build power lines to the huge Belo Monte dam in Brazil's Amazon.

In August 2013, China's state-owned energy and chemical company Sinochem signed a definitive agreement with Brazil's state oil company Petrobras to buy a 35 percent stake in deep-water block BC-10 from the latter.

China National Offshore Oil Corp and China National Petroleum Corp have been successful in their bids for mining in Brazil's deep-water reserves.

Brazil is China's largest trading partner in Latin America, while China has been Brazil's largest trading partner for six years in a row. Flourishing Chinese enterprises are experiencing enhanced ties with Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*HNA buys landmark building in London*
September 1, 2015

HNA Group, the owner of Hainan Airlines and a number of other aviation companies, said on Monday that it has acquired 30 South Colonnade, a landmark office building in Canary Wharf, one of London's major financial districts for an undisclosed amount.




The Thomson Reuters building in Canary Wharf in London. HNA Group has acquired this 10-story landmark building for its expansion in the United Kingdom and Europe. [Photo/Agencies] 

The 10-story building, spread over 305,600 square feet (28,390 square meters), is the European headquarters of global newswire Thomson Reuters. It is also adjacent to other financial powerhouses like Citibank, HSBC, Northern Trust and Morgan Stanley.

Though HNA did not disclose the acquisition amount, industry sources said that the building's former owner had asked for 215 million pounds ($331 million), when it was put up for sale in May.

"The acquisition of 30 South Colonnade by HNA is an important step in building its European portfolio and will also promote its international image," the group said in a statement.

HNA moved into the Fortune Global 500 this year, and is ranked 464 with total assets of $128 billion. However, it is betting big on growth driven by overseas expansion.

In the next five years, HNA expects to move into the Fortune top 100 and the top 10 in a decade, said HNA Group Chairman Chen Feng. The Haikou, Hainan province-based company has businesses spanning aviation, holdings, tourism, capital and logistics. The group achieved annual revenues of approximately $21 billion in 2014.

On July 31, the group bought the world's largest ground and cargo handling company－Swissport International Ltd－for about $2.823 billion and the group owns 27 subsidiary holding companies in 11 countries.

"The acquisition reflects the Chinese company's going global plans and lays a strong foundation for its expansion in the UK and Europe," said Jin Xu, minister counselor of the economic and commercial office at the embassy of China in the United Kingdom.

"China-UK economic and business relations have become more mature and there are now several firms, including private enterprises, present here. The UK is an open market, which is keen to attract overseas investment and the same view is shared by the government and companies," Jin said.

Although the acquisition is HNA's first move in London, the city has been attractive to Chinese investors for a while, as the largest economic center in Europe.

Around $4 billion investment from China went to London in 2014, which made the city the largest investment destination for Chinese capital, according to JLL, the Chicago-based global real estate services firm.

Chinese investors are trying to ensure long-term income through investments in the overseas real estate market, at a time when the Chinese economy is slowing, said analysts. Most of these investments are concentrated in major cities like London.

"Chinese investors still have strong passion for overseas real estate and the total investment may reach $20 billion by the end of this year," said David Green Morgan, head of global research for the international capital group at JLL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

Perhaps the following threads are overlooked by members who are interested in Chinese Economy and Sports (for commercial sponsors). They were shifted to "Members Club" or
"Sports" section under " the Pakistan Affairs" caption. 

Wanda buys World Triathlon for US$650 million

Xiaomi launches in Africa next month through Mobile in Africa

The first Asian-born athlete to make the final of IAAF World Championships

Another Asia's first: Chinese won a medal of men's long jump at the world athletics championships

China Wins Second in 4x100 Meters Relay Final at the World Championships in Beijing

China Teams Score | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*New fund set to boost small, medium-sized firms*
September 2, 2015

China plans to set up a national fund of up to 60 billion yuan ($9.4 billion) to encourage the growth of small and micro-businesses.

The fund is in addition to measures lowering the initial capital requirement for fixed-asset investment projects, a State Council executive meeting decided on Tuesday.

The central government will invest 15 billion yuan in the fund as initial capital, according to a circular released after the meeting. The remaining capital will be raised from private and State-owned companies, financial institutions and local governments.

The fund will be used mainly to "support small and micro-sized businesses in the initial stage as seed investment". The fundraising, establishment, management and revenue distribution of the fund will be conducted according to market-oriented principles.

To attract more private capital to increase the growth of small and micro-companies, private investors in the fund will be given priority over government-backed ones in receiving dividends, the circular said.

The meeting also decided to lower the initial capital requirement for fixed-asset investment projects in some sectors to reduce the threshold for such investment and encourage economic growth.

The initial capital of a fixed-asset investment project is the proportion of capital that must be paid before, or in the early stages, of a project. The capital will usually be government revenue and can help project operators to apply for bank loans.

The meeting decided to lower the initial capital for projects related to the construction of ports, inland navigation and airports from 30 percent to 25 percent.

For projects related to the construction of railways, highways and urban subways it will be lowered from 25 percent to 20 percent, and for those related to corn deep-processing projects it will be lowered from 30 percent to 20 percent.

The initial capital for projects considered significant by the central government, in addition to that for the construction of urban underground pipelines, sewage networks and parking projects, will be open to more flexible terms, the meeting decided.

However, projects related to steel, cement, aluminum, charcoal and other industries where there is overcapacity will still have to comply with the requirement of 30 percent to 40 percent as the government strives to restructure the economy.

The growth in fixed-asset investment slowed to a decade low of 11.2 percent year-on-year in July. Infrastructure investment grew by just 19 percent year-on-year in the first half, compared with 23 percent in the same period last year.

The pro-growth policies announced on Tuesday were rolled out as China's factory activity continued to lose steam in August, signaling prolonged downward pressure on the economy.

China's official manufacturing purchasing managers index stood at 49.7 last month, down from 50 for July, according to the National Bureau of Statistics and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing. It is the lowest since August 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

*Reasons Why World Should Keep Calm About Chinese Economic Crisis*


*While the world is worried about the recent decline in the Chinese market, country's economy still has a potential for growth and reforms.*


Undoubtedly, there are reasons behind enormous global attention paid to the recent tumble in the Chinese stock market.
China is world’s second largest economy, thus in an interconnected world any turmoil in the Chinese economy will immediately affect the global economy and may shutter the financial power of the US and other major nations.

While most of the global attention has focused on the debate between market bears and bulls and their outlooks for China’s economy, the picture cannot be fully understood without taking into account three important facts about the Chinese economy, an article in The Diplomat reads.

First of all, China’s economic slowdown should be analyzed in two separate dimensions – horizontal and vertical. This means China’s economic performance should be compared with other major economies’ performance (horizontally) and with China’s economy performance in the past (vertically), the author explains.

It becomes clear that for instance in comparison to the European Union’s one percent growth or Japan’s zero growth, China’s economy is performing very well.

There is still an outlook that China’s GDP growth might drop below seven percent this year, and would reach six percent in the coming two months.

A six or seven percent growth will be enough for China to complete the developing stage of its economic transition into a high-quality consumer society. What is more, the current slump in China’s economy was predictable.

Most Chinese economist argued that 10 percent GDP growth would not be sustainable for a long period and was harmful for China’s environment, the author underscores.

Second, one of the main reasons behind the global interest in the Chinese economy is that an economic crisis is believed to lead to social and political instability and transformation.
However, it might not be the case of China, the author argues. He further explains that there is no direct connection between economic crisis and social transformation.

The social and political situation in China is stable with the central government repeatedly voicing its commitment to maintain stability and respond to social needs.

Finally, the most fundamental question about the future of China’s economy is how far its reforms can go, the author writes. Current reforms proposals are facing strong resistance from all kinds of bureaucrats and only an intensification of anti-corruption efforts, particularly in the financial field, is expected, he continues.

To sum up, China plays a significant role in the global economy, and the world is right to be worried about it. Currently, China is in need for serious reforms to be put into effect, and a consensus among politicians and scholars to implement them. Nevertheless, these reforms are likely to begin soon as they are necessary, the author concludes.

Reasons Why World Should Keep Calm About Chinese Economic Crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China builds 64-bit Loongson CPU to emulate Intel x86*

The following is an excerpt of the full article.

China's Loongson makes a 64-bit Mips processor that runs x86 and ARM code | VentureBeat | Business | by Dean Takahashi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

Keel said:


> Perhaps the following threads are overlooked by members who are interested in Chinese Economy and Sports (for commercial sponsors). They were shifted to "Members Club" or
> "Sports" section under " the Pakistan Affairs" caption.
> 
> Wanda buys World Triathlon for US$650 million
> 
> Xiaomi launches in Africa next month through Mobile in Africa
> 
> The first Asian-born athlete to make the final of IAAF World Championships
> 
> Another Asia's first: Chinese won a medal of men's long jump at the world athletics championships
> 
> China Wins Second in 4x100 Meters Relay Final at the World Championships in Beijing
> 
> China Teams Score | Page 2
















The link:

China wins 1st women's Volleyball World Cup in 12 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China could walk away from FTA if deal blocked*
September 7, 2015

Australia's Treasurer Joe Hockey has warned colleagues that if the opposition blocks the China- Australia free trade agreement, China could walk away from the landmark deal.

Talking to the Australian Broadcasting Corporation on Monday, Hockey said he had discussed the terms of the free trade agreement with Chinese Finance Minister Lou Jiwei at a G20 meeting between the world's finance ministers in Turkey over the weekend.

Hockey said it could be up to a decade before China would renegotiate the deal if it was blocked by Labor in Parliament.

"It will be a very long time before the Chinese would ever approach Australia with a free trade agreement should the Labor Party undermine and ultimately destroyed the agreement we've negotiated," Hockey told the broadcaster.

Labor has had reservations about the landmark free trade agreement, but Prime Minister Tony Abbott guaranteed Australian jobs would not be affected, and the Australian economy would benefit greatly from the deal.

Last week, Abbott told opposition leader Bill Shorten to listen to "good Labor people" such as former Labor Prime Minister Bob Hawke and former party leader Simon Crean who both labeled the deal as mutually beneficial for both China and Australia.

Crean - who was on the negotiation team for the free trade agreement with China when Labor was in power - said last week it was "an agreement that should be supported."

At the time, Abbott said it was the "best deal that China has done with any developed economy" and one that was "absolutely vital" for Australia's future.

It is reported a parliamentary inquiry into the finer details of the agreement is set to finish in the coming days, with the results expected to be delivered this week.

@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Post Colonnial

hey guys, has China or anyone done any analysis of impact of TPP on Chinese economy? curious what areas they expect impact and how much, considering the deep cuts across the board taken


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu controls 91pc of mobile search market in China as smaller firms struggle to compete with nation's top 3 internet giants: Barclays*

PUBLISHED : Friday, 04 September, 2015, 8:01am
UPDATED : Friday, 04 September, 2015, 12:31pm






Baidu owns more of its domestic search market than Google does in the US. Photo: Reuters

*A new survey of smartphone users in China has found the domestic market for mobile apps is dominated by the country’s three biggest internet companies - Alibaba, Tencent and Baidu - with smaller players struggling for share.*

According to Barclays, top search engine Baidu, e-commerce king Alibaba and games and social titan Tencent “lead mobile penetration rates in their respective industry segments”.

Baidu had 91 per cent of the mobile search market, Alibaba’s Taobao owned 69 per cent in the e-commerce field and Tencent’s WeChat mobile messaging and networking app owned 88 per cent of its market.





The Barclays survey was of around 150 smartphone users in Shenzhen. The company notes that "the results may not adequately represent the mobile user base and could have some bias towards high-end users." On a number of points, the findings followed those of similar research carried out by iResearch and Analysys. Users could select more than one app. 

A measure of the most frequently used apps showed how WeChat has replaced previously dominant Sina Weibo as the most popular social networking tool for Chinese smartphone users, with 87.9 per cent saying it was one of their three most-used apps, compared to 29.3 per cent for the micro-blogging service.

Like Google outside of China, Baidu dominates mobile search, with the nearest competitor, Sogou, controlling only 7 per cent of the market.

Baidu was also the app of choice for mobile mapping, with 58 per cent of users saying it was their first choice, compared to 35 per cent for AutoNavi and 9.6 per cent for Google.

Google Maps, like all the US firm’s services, has been completely blocked in China since the beginning of this year.





Travel was one of the most competitive markets, the report found, with Ctrip and Baidu-backed Qunar controlling around a third of the market, or 39.5 per cent and 32.5 per cent, respectively. Domestic rival Elong was a distant third at 8.3 per cent.

That competition may not last long, however.

Ctrip recently attempted to buy Qunar and is already a majority shareholder in Elong, which posted losses of 356 million yuan (US$56 million) in the second quarter of this year.

Tencent, which owns 15 per cent of the company, proposed last month tobuy up all shares not owned by Ctrip, a move that analysts said would cement Ctrip’s lead in the space.

China’s online travel industry is expected to grow to more than US$75 billion in revenue by 2017, according to analysis firm iResearch.





Another valuable market, car-and-taxi-hailing apps, is also dominated by the ‘big three’. Didi Kuaidi, backed by both Alibaba and Tencent, controls more than 60 per cent of the sector, according to the Barclays survey.

US rival Uber, which has faced regulatory and other issues since investing US$1.5 billion in investing in its China expansion, controls almost 15 per cent of the market.

Previous estimates had found Didi Kuaidi to control more than 90 per cent of the taxi-booking segment, indicating that Uber is growing, particularly among private car-hailing customers.

There are more than 590 million smartphone users in China, according to official statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Summary: Chinese compact SUV sales in July*
*August 27, 2015*

*(Shanghai) - *While small SUV sales have been increasing as of late, the compact SUV segment still remains the major source of sales in the Chinese SUV segment. According to statistics from Gasgoo.com (Chinese), a total of 227,084 compact SUVs were sold in July, accounting for 56.3% of all SUV sales made in the country over the course of the month. However, one thing worth pointing out is that compact SUV sales growth rates are on the decline. Cumulative compact SUV sales grew 16.2% in July, compared to a 35.8% growth rate for the SUV segment overall. The proportion of SUV sales that were of compact SUVs also fell 9.5% during the month.

Domestic own brand manufacturers’ performance in the compact SUV segment remains strong. Own brand compact SUVs achieved sales growth of 51.6%. This impressive sales growth rate is due in large part to the successful introduction of new compact SUV models, which have proven to be very popular. By contrast, the performance of joint ventures in the segment has been a lot less encouraging, as their combined sales decreased 9.6%. In particular, sales of Korean compact SUVs fell 58.1% in the month. While Japanese and German compact SUVs fared better by comparison, their respective sales growth rates of 10.8% and 3.3% still left quite a lot to be desired.

The Great Wall Haval H6 was the best-selling compact SUV of July. It was followed by the VW Tiguan, GAC Trumpchi GS4, Honda CR-V, Toyota RAV4, Changan CS75, Nissan X-Trail, BYD S3, SAIC-GM-Wuling Baojun 560 and Ford Kuga. Half of the models making the list were from own brand manufacturers.






The Great Wall Haval H6 achieved sales of 23,088 units this July, down 13% from the amount sold last July. Despite the decline sales volumes, the Haval H6 continues to lead the rest of the segment by a very comfortable margin.

Despite having only been on the market for a little over three months, the GAC Trumpchi GS4 has still managed to accumulate a total of 12,138 sales in July. In only its second month on the market, the Trumpchi GS4 already achieved sales of over 6,000 units. Two short months later monthly sales of the Trumpchi GS4 had already past the 10,000 units mark.

Another new model, the SAIC-GM-Wuling Baojun 560, also performed very strongly. A respectable 9,158 Baojun 560s were sold in the few weeks it has been on the market.

The Changan CS75 and BYD S3 also posted very strong sales results. Sales of the CS75 and S3 totaled 11,195 units and 10,772 units, representing sales growth rates of 110.8% and 49.5%, respectively.

The VW Tiguan was the best-selling foreign brand SUV of July, with a total of 17,466 units sold. That figure is 8.6% less than the amount sold a year ago. Similarly, sales of the Ford Kuga fell 24.6% from last July to this July. A total of 7,881 Kugas were sold over the course of the month.

Three Japanese compact SUV models made the sales chart: the Honda CR-V, Toyota RAV4 and Nissan X-Trail. Among them, the CR-V managed to perform very strongly in July. Its monthly sales of 12,115 units was a little over double the amount sold last July. By comparison, even though the RAV4 and X-Trail posted respectable sales volumes of 11,715 units and 10,806 units, they both saw their sales fall from last year. This is especially troubling for the New X-Trail, whose sales were initially very strong, allowing it to compete squarely with the Tiguan and CR-V. However, after that initial boom, the performance of the X-Trail began to trail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Investment in Countries Related to Belt-Road Initiative Grows*
2015-09-07 

*China's direct investment in countries along the one belt one road initiative grows nearly 30% year on year in the first seven months of this year.*

Shen Danyang, spokesperson for the Ministry of Commerce on Monday said the amount of investment is 8.6 billion US dollars.

"Viewed by sectors, *investment in the wholesale and retail trade sectors and that in leasing and business services sectors posted bigger growth of 428.7 and 500.3 percent year-on-year."*

The investment mainly realized in countries including Russia, Thailand, Singapore, Indonesia, Kazakhstan and Laos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's huge $57.7 billion August 2015 trade surplus*

China Aug trade surplus up, imports collapse | FXStreet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

HONG KONG — China’s industrial slowdown is showing signs of sharpening, as its trade slump deepened further in August amid weaker demand from overseas buyers.

Once seemingly indomitable as the world’s workshop, China is now facing its most protracted declines since the global financial crisis, with overseas shipments falling 5.5 percent last month compared with a year earlier. That has dragged total exports 1.4 percent lower in dollar terms in the first eight months of the year.

It is a sign that the country’s sprawling manufacturing sector is losing competitiveness: Labor costs are rising relentlessly and the currency, the renminbi, remains relatively strong despite its devaluation last month. The currency move still left Chinese goods notably more expensive for foreign buyers than they were even a year ago.

At the same time, China’s imports are falling even more sharply, declining last month for the 10th month in a row, with a drop of 14 percent by value.

The weak trade data rattled regional markets. Japan’s main stock index, the Nikkei 225, closed 2.4 percent lower, erasing all its gains so far this year.

In Shanghai, stocks initially fell more than 2 percent when the trade figures were released. But heavy buying in the afternoon set off a rally that helped shares close 2.9 percent higher.

That pattern has been seen often in recent weeks, as China’s government appears to continue to try to support the country’s slumping stock markets. State brokerages last week pledged to contribute an additional 100 billion renminbi, or about $16 billion, to China’s stock bailout fund.

Economists say sharp drops in global prices for commodities like oil and industrial metals have propelled the decline in import value. But the sheer volume of imports of crucial industrial raw materials like coal, iron ore, copper, aluminum and steel has also fallen this year. The declines are a clear sign of weakening domestic demand in China as a slump in manufacturing and new housing construction drag on economic growth.

Beck Cai, a sales manager at the Shanghai Steel Fashion Industrial Company, a manufacturer and exporter of prefabricated steel structures, said his company’s business in August dipped as much as 40 percent compared with a year earlier.

“I don’t think it has anything to do with the way we operate; it is mainly that the overall environment is slowing down,” Mr. Cai said. “As far as the recent devaluation of the renminbi, it is still too early to tell how it will impact our business.”

China’s leadership last month made the surprise decision to devalue the currency by about 3 percent, the renminbi’s sharpest drop in two decades. But China’s central bank has since intervened on a huge scale, propping up the currency further by selling dollars for renminbi.

As a result of this intervention, China is burning through its huge stockpile of foreign exchange reserves at the fastest pace on record. Reserves fell by nearly $100 billion in August alone, although that still leaves $3.56 trillion, the central bank reported on Monday.

Still, analysts say the recent devaluation was probably too small to help China’s exports.

“The renminbi has appreciated substantially in real effective terms against a basket of currencies in the past year, which in relative terms makes China’s exports less competitive than in the past,” Ding Shuang, the head of greater China economic research at Standard Chartered, wrote in an email. “But China still registered huge trade surplus and there is no reason for significant devaluation against most currencies.”

China’s trade surplus with the rest of the world has surged, rising to $365 billion in the first eight months of the year. This is because imports are declining more sharply than exports.

But the trade surplus also helps soften the blow of investors’ pulling money out of China amid expectations that the renminbi will weaken further.

Analysts at Nomura calculate the pressure on China’s currency to weaken is stronger now than at any time since 1994, when the country adopted its modern exchange rate system and devalued the currency by a third.

“Given the Chinese economy’s weak growth and deep-seated structural challenges, we expect renminbi depreciation pressure to remain,” the Nomura analysts wrote in a research note on Tuesday. “However, unlike in the late 1980s and early 1990s, we expect this pressure to be moderate and prolonged, rather than sudden and severe.”

One potential complication in the August trade figures may be the exchange rate used by the customs administration. The administration said exports totaled $196.883 billion in dollar terms and 1.204 trillion renminbi in local currency terms.

That implied an exchange rate for August of 6.116 renminbi per dollar, the same implied rate used in the July trade figures. But China devalued its currency on Aug. 11, and the average exchange rate in August, according to the central bank’s official fixing, was 6.3056 renminbi per dollar.

The reason for the discrepancy was unclear. But it raised the possibility that China’s actual decline in exports in renminbi terms was not as bad as the 6.1 percent decrease reported — or that the real decline in dollar terms might have been worse than the 5.5 percent drop reported.

Representatives of the customs administration’s press office could not be reached for comment after normal working hours.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/business/international/china-import-exports-economy-downturn.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAsian

Why don't you look up the data of your country first？The international trade is shrinking in the whole world.Our export is among the best，far better than the US of A and most countries in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

EAsian said:


> Why don't you look up the data of your country first？The international trade is shrinking in the whole world.Our export is among the best，far better than the US of A and most countries in the world.



Don't bother. These non Chinese who posts news about China don't even read it. This guy is one of the many. they just read the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Huan

Yes, I am curious to see how this is compared to our USA's economic data on exports/imports so far this year. @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ComradeNam

That is expected. Who would want to buy a made in china when the price is about the same as made in Japan, Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

ComradeNam said:


> That is expected. Who would want to buy a made in china when the *price is about the same as made in Japan, Korea*.



Is this true?


----------



## Huan

ComradeNam said:


> That is expected. Who would want to buy a made in china when the price is about the same as made in Japan, Korea.


Oh please, Japanese products in particular are insanely expensive. Just look at their Anime products. Not only are they expensive, but they are super rare. You even have to pre-order for next year's release. It is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

*New Chinese oil contract will challenge the dollar's dominance as the primary currency for trading commodities*







*China is planning to launch its own oil benchmark in October, similar to Brent and WTI,* striving for a more important role in establishing crude prices. Unlike the Western benchmarks, the Chinese *contracts will be nominated in the yuan, not the US dollar*.
Shanghai International Energy Exchange sent a draft futures contract to market players in August, Reuters reported quoting sources.

Oil futures will be the first Chinese contract to permit direct participation of foreign investors. However, this is not the first step for greater oil market openness in China. In July, Beijing allowed private companies to import crude. Previously importing was only done by state-run majors such as Sinopec, China National Petroleum Corporation and China National Offshore Oil Corporation, the Xinhua news agency reported 





A Shanghai-based contract will compete in the crude futures market, which is worth of trillions of dollars and is dominated by two contracts, London's Brent, seen as the global benchmark, and WTI, the key U.S. price.

North Sea, Brent oil was first developed in the 1970s. The ICE Brent futures contract was developed in 1988. With an approximate output of only 1 million barrels per day, this blend is considered a benchmark and its contracts are now used to set prices for roughly 2/3 of the world's oil.

China is one of the world's largest oil buyers. Nearly 60 percent of its oil consumption comes from imports.


==================================================================




Brent crude has been the global benchmark against which most oil is measured ever since the field from which it draws its name was discovered in the 1970s.

The first Brent futures were introduced in 1988 as a way for traders and refineries to smooth out volatile price movements and stabilise the market, which was being increasingly dictated by Middle East producers and the world’s largest consumers in the US.

Initially, the contract only comprised light-sweet crude oil from the Brent field in the North Sea, but then was broadened to include a blend of high-quality oil from 15 different areas in the province. Today, the contract comprises oil from just four fields: Brent, Forties, Oseberg and Ekofisk.

Despite declining production in the British side of the North Sea and the start of decommissioning part of the Brent field itself, the contract is still used as a reference against which about two-thirds of the world’s oil is priced. The high quality of the oil makes it ideal for refining into high-grade diesel, petrol and other petroleum products. Because it is largely delivered by ship, it can also be easily distributed anywhere in the world. Although it accounts for only about 1m barrels per day (bpd) of physical supply, compared with world demand of around 92m bpd, Brent crude remains the Dom Pérignon of tradable oil.

However, its role as the preferred global benchmark is soon to be challenged by a new contract that is expected to be offered to the market next month. China is thought to be plotting the downfall of Brent and its US cousin, West Texas Intermediate (WTI), as the world’s second largest economy seeks to gain more control over the pricing of its main source of energy. The Chinese are expected to launch their own global crude contract as early as next month. Unlike Brent and WTI, the new contract will be priced in China’s yuan instead of US dollars.

To be traded on the Shanghai International Energy Exchange to compete with the existing global benchmarks, traders are already talking about the new benchmark potentially superseding these more established crude futures contracts.

The launch of the Chinese contract is also a reflection of Beijing’s growing influence over world energy and commodities markets. China has now grown to be the world’s second largest consumer of oil after the US and is quickly closing the gap as more of its gigantic population aspire to the trappings of a middle-class lifestyle such as a family car. Oil companies such as Royal Dutch Shell have plans to open hundreds of new filling stations in China to meet expected demand from the country’s burgeoning transport sector.
Developing a futures contract is the logical next step for China now that it has developed into a major power in the physical market for crude oil. Competition among the world’s largest producers in the Organisation of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (Opec) such as Saudi Arabia and Iraq are competing fiercely to win a greater share of a market they see being the future of the industry.

The Chinese government has already laid the groundwork for this transition to happen by partly liberalising the market by allowing independent refineries in the country access for the first time to oil imports. Opening up China’s downstream refining industry has also added to pressure on state oil companies which should lay the foundations for a yuan-based oil contract to gain traction in the local market.

This will add to pressure on Brent and London to maintain their role as a pivot for global oil futures. As European countries continue to pursue policies that are intended to reduce the importance of hydrocarbons in the real economy, the physical market upon which futures depend is being gradually undone.

Although it’s too early to predict the end of Brent futures, or the role of the dollar in oil trading, China’s new crude contract signals a wider shift towards Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## windywine

If I remember correct, US' export during 1-7 months of 2015 shrinks 5.4%, and Japan's export during 1-7 months of 2015 implodes 8.3%. In contrast, China's export only decreased 0.8%......

The crucial industrial raw materials such as Crude oil, iron ore and copper etc has been devaluing significantly since last year. Thus it is rationale to expect that China's spending on "import" decreased.

Decreased more sharply.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## windywine

I have to point out that even with the significant devaluation of Japan's yen (around 30% if I remember correct), Japan's export still collapsed. To be honest, I seriously doubt PM Abe will have other choices than using nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

What a load of rubbish！

Exports Jan.-July

Japan down 8.3%
Singapore down 14%
Germany down 16%
The US down 5.4%
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
China down 0.8%
Hong Kong down 0.23%

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Exports contract as trade surplus widens*
2015-9-9 








China's exports in August contracted for a second consecutive month, adding to concerns over downward pressure on the economy, but experts said Tuesday that time is needed for the country's foreign trade to improve.

China's foreign trade fell 9.7 percent from the same period last year to 2.04 trillion yuan ($320 billion), compared to an 8.8 percent drop in July, data released Tuesday by the General Administration of Customs (GAC) showed.

Exports reached 1.2 trillion yuan in August, down 6.1 percent from a year earlier, while imports declined for the 10th consecutive month, slumping 14.3 percent to 836.1 billion yuan, according to official data. As a result, China's trade surplus reached 368 billion yuan in August, up 20.1 percent from the previous month.

Qu Hongbin, an economist at HSBC, said in a note on Tuesday that *China's August exports did better than expected but remained relatively weak, due mainly to the slackening in global demand as reflected in lower exports to its major trading partners.*

In the first eight months of 2015, China's exports to the EU and Japan reached 2.27 trillion yuan and 1.11 trillion yuan, down 8.4 percent and 11.1 percent, respectively.

Minsheng Securities *attributed the sharp decline in imports to sliding commodities prices, slowing domestic demand as well as the devalued yuan.*

On August 11, the People's Bank of China (PBC) surprisingly devalued the Chinese yuan by nearly 2 percent against the US dollar and started to adopt a new fixing mechanism for the yuan's central parity rate against the greenback, a move experts said was aimed at helping support the country's exporters.

"Although a weaker yuan is supposed to boost China's exports, the unexpected volatility in the yuan's exchange rate may lead to a cautious reaction from some domestic traders, so the impact may not be clear in the short term," Ye Hang, a professor at Zhejiang University College of Economics, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Shen Danyang, Ministry of Commerce spokesperson, said at a press conference in August that China's exports are facing even tougher and more complicated situations at home and abroad. Negative growth cannot be ruled out in the coming months.

*Growth concerns*
The GAC data also showed that in the first eight months of this year, China's foreign trade stood at 15.67 trillion yuan, down 7.7 percent compared with the same period in 2014, with exports and imports during the same period down by 1.6 percent and 14.6 percent, respectively.

With only four months left in the year, it seems certain that China will miss its trade growth target of 6 percent for 2015, a development which highlights the downward pressure China's economy faces, and raises concerns over whether the country would be able to achieve its annual growth target of 7 percent.

"Negative growth is almost certain for this year's foreign trade, but it's still possible to see the decrease narrowed in the remaining months," Ye noted.* "Overall, the Chinese economy is experiencing a transformation, which is unlikely to be completed any time soon, and it takes time for stimulus policies to work."*

According to Shenwan Hongyuan Securities, since the weak trade data places increasing pressure on China to achieve its growth target, measures aimed at boosting trade are expected to be implemented, with more monetary policies likely to come.

"With grim prospects for exports, domestic demand will be crucial to economic growth," Qu said.

@Beidou2020 , @Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The scumbags do their level best trying to talk down China while totally ignoring what a total smelly mess their own sh1thole is.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Exports contract as trade surplus widens*
> 2015-9-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's exports in August contracted for a second consecutive month, adding to concerns over downward pressure on the economy, but experts said Tuesday that time is needed for the country's foreign trade to improve.
> 
> China's foreign trade fell 9.7 percent from the same period last year to 2.04 trillion yuan ($320 billion), compared to an 8.8 percent drop in July, data released Tuesday by the General Administration of Customs (GAC) showed.
> 
> Exports reached 1.2 trillion yuan in August, down 6.1 percent from a year earlier, while imports declined for the 10th consecutive month, slumping 14.3 percent to 836.1 billion yuan, according to official data. As a result, China's trade surplus reached 368 billion yuan in August, up 20.1 percent from the previous month.
> 
> Qu Hongbin, an economist at HSBC, said in a note on Tuesday that *China's August exports did better than expected but remained relatively weak, due mainly to the slackening in global demand as reflected in lower exports to its major trading partners.*
> 
> In the first eight months of 2015, China's exports to the EU and Japan reached 2.27 trillion yuan and 1.11 trillion yuan, down 8.4 percent and 11.1 percent, respectively.
> 
> Minsheng Securities *attributed the sharp decline in imports to sliding commodities prices, slowing domestic demand as well as the devalued yuan.*
> 
> On August 11, the People's Bank of China (PBC) surprisingly devalued the Chinese yuan by nearly 2 percent against the US dollar and started to adopt a new fixing mechanism for the yuan's central parity rate against the greenback, a move experts said was aimed at helping support the country's exporters.
> 
> "Although a weaker yuan is supposed to boost China's exports, the unexpected volatility in the yuan's exchange rate may lead to a cautious reaction from some domestic traders, so the impact may not be clear in the short term," Ye Hang, a professor at Zhejiang University College of Economics, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Shen Danyang, Ministry of Commerce spokesperson, said at a press conference in August that China's exports are facing even tougher and more complicated situations at home and abroad. Negative growth cannot be ruled out in the coming months.
> 
> *Growth concerns*
> The GAC data also showed that in the first eight months of this year, China's foreign trade stood at 15.67 trillion yuan, down 7.7 percent compared with the same period in 2014, with exports and imports during the same period down by 1.6 percent and 14.6 percent, respectively.
> 
> With only four months left in the year, it seems certain that China will miss its trade growth target of 6 percent for 2015, a development which highlights the downward pressure China's economy faces, and raises concerns over whether the country would be able to achieve its annual growth target of 7 percent.
> 
> "Negative growth is almost certain for this year's foreign trade, but it's still possible to see the decrease narrowed in the remaining months," Ye noted.* "Overall, the Chinese economy is experiencing a transformation, which is unlikely to be completed any time soon, and it takes time for stimulus policies to work."*
> 
> According to Shenwan Hongyuan Securities, since the weak trade data places increasing pressure on China to achieve its growth target, measures aimed at boosting trade are expected to be implemented, with more monetary policies likely to come.
> 
> "With grim prospects for exports, domestic demand will be crucial to economic growth," Qu said.
> 
> @Beidou2020 , @Martian2



Reality is the lower export is a world event, not just China. Certain groups who don't understand how the world economy work always try to hype up the China crash but they dont see that being counterproductive. As quoted from the article, "..while imports declined for the 10th consecutive month, slumping 14.3 percent to 836.1 billion yuan."

China will import less should she export less. The real losers will be smaller neighbouring countries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's trade surplus every four months now is equivalent to 23 years from 1978 to 2001*

I suggest everyone ignore the anti-China news.

China will have a record trade surplus of $600 billion this year.

I have never seen China's economy perform at this incredible level.

It took 23 years from 1978 to 2001 for China to accumulate $200 billion in foreign exchange reserves.

China is now compressing 23 years of trade surpluses into four months.
----------

A few years ago, China's trade surplus was $200 billion annually. It's now $600 billion due to low commodity prices.

Four years ago, Taiwan's trade surplus was $23 billion. It's now $50 billion.

These are perfect economic conditions. The most important metric is profitability.

China Inc. and Taiwan Inc. are at their most profitable (in absolute terms) in their history.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

China is determined not to be the engine of growth this time round to pull the scumbags out the deep hole they find themselves in.

China is more interested in rebalancing its economic structure than saving certain countries that are devoid of gratitude and sense of proportions。.

Get used to the New Normal。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

windywine said:


> If I remember correct, US' export during 1-7 months of 2015 shrinks 5.4%, and Japan's export during 1-7 months of 2015 implodes 8.3%. In contrast, China's export only decreased 0.8%......
> 
> The crucial industrial raw materials such as Crude oil, iron ore and copper etc has been devaluing significantly since last year. Thus it is rationale to expect that China's spending on "import" decreased.
> 
> Decreased more sharply.



1, Mainland China，-6.1%(Aug.), -1.6%（first 8 months)
2, South Korea, -14.7%(Aug.), -6.1(first 7 months)
3, Japan, -8.2%(first 7 months)
4, Republic of China(Taiwan), -8.8%(first 8 months)
5, HK, -0.2%(first 7 months)
6, Singapore, -13%(first 7 months)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The scumbags do their level best trying to talk down China while totally ignoring what a total smelly mess their own sh1thole is.



That's an effective way of denying reality, LOL. Take for example the crooked feel-good US unemployment numbers. Even some US politicians do not believe the integrity of the numbers. 

And, consider how even the countries that have been an aggressive QE frenzy been in the red in terms of export. China, on he other, has not actually devalued its currency and in fact, recently, it gained a little against the US dollar. 

About the declining import, consider the effect of declining commodity prices. What is wrong if China is stockpiling oil at a cheaper rate (oil and other commodities consists a bulk of China's imports). 

Besides, that's part of China's transformation. Exports declining is good as indicated by the fact that China's domestic consumption is a larger part of the GDP than exports now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Pulsar said:


> But at least Japanese stuff is genuine and not cloned!



@Hu Songshan , @waz 

Please clean off this Indian, sirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*2015 China box office already past 2014 total*






*The diagram shows the box office revenues and year on year growth in the Chinese mainland from 2009 to 2015. (Photo / Mtime.com)*

BEIJING -- China's 2015 box office has already exceeded the 2014 total of 29.6 billion yuan (US$4.6 billion).

Chinese cinemas had taken 30 billion yuan by Sunday, 48.5 percent more than in the same period last year, according to the State Administration of Press, Publication, Radio, Film and Television (SARFT).

Chinese movies raked in 18 billion yuan, 60 percent of the total.

Fifty-four films have grossed more than 100 million yuan this year, with five of them earning more than 1 billion yuan.





*A poster of Monkey King: Hero is Back.* 

The figures are another instalment in the success story of the Chinese film industry. Box office exceeded 20 million yuan in the first half, but the summer season has been even more blockbusting. Domestic movies alone took in 9.2 billion yuan from June to August, more than the 9 billion yuan that domestic and foreign films took in June-August 2014.

July set a monthly record for the Chinese box office of 5.5 billion yuan, more than the whole of 2008.

Chinese animation "Monkey King: Hero is Back" has taken in more than 800 million yuan since its release on July 10, making it the highest-grossing animation in Chinese cinemas.





*A poster of the Monster Hunt.

Live action animation "Monster Hunt," the highest-grossing Chinese film of all time, has also pulled in a total box office of 2.415 billion yuan as of Monday since its debut on July 16. It is bound to take this year's top spot from Hollywood blockbuster "Furious 7," with 2.426 billion yuan.*

With another four months to go, box office for the entire year is likely to surpass 40 billion yuan, even at a conservatively estimated growth rate of 2.5 billion yuan per month, the SARFT said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ComradeNam said:


> That is expected. Who would want to buy a made in china when the price is about the same as made in Japan, Korea.



Your hate blinds your vision, narrows your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

not bad, looking forward to more nice ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Not for Monkey king,I wont go to cinema this year....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Not for Monkey king,I wont go to cinema this year....


Hey, high school student, no time for that.
When I was one, I didn't go to any cinema in 3 years.



TaiShang said:


> *2015 China box office already past 2014 total*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The diagram shows the box office revenues and year on year growth in the Chinese mainland from 2009 to 2015. (Photo / Mtime.com)*
> 
> BEIJING -- China's 2015 box office has already exceeded the 2014 total of 29.6 billion yuan (US$4.6 billion).
> 
> Chinese cinemas had taken 30 billion yuan by Sunday, 48.5 percent more than in the same period last year, according to the State Administration of Press, Publication, Radio, Film and Television (SARFT).
> 
> Chinese movies raked in 18 billion yuan, 60 percent of the total.
> 
> Fifty-four films have grossed more than 100 million yuan this year, with five of them earning more than 1 billion yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A poster of Monkey King: Hero is Back.*
> 
> The figures are another instalment in the success story of the Chinese film industry. Box office exceeded 20 million yuan in the first half, but the summer season has been even more blockbusting. Domestic movies alone took in 9.2 billion yuan from June to August, more than the 9 billion yuan that domestic and foreign films took in June-August 2014.
> 
> July set a monthly record for the Chinese box office of 5.5 billion yuan, more than the whole of 2008.
> 
> Chinese animation "Monkey King: Hero is Back" has taken in more than 800 million yuan since its release on July 10, making it the highest-grossing animation in Chinese cinemas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A poster of the Monster Hunt.
> 
> Live action animation "Monster Hunt," the highest-grossing Chinese film of all time, has also pulled in a total box office of 2.415 billion yuan as of Monday since its debut on July 16. It is bound to take this year's top spot from Hollywood blockbuster "Furious 7," with 2.426 billion yuan.*
> 
> With another four months to go, box office for the entire year is likely to surpass 40 billion yuan, even at a conservatively estimated growth rate of 2.5 billion yuan per month, the SARFT said.


Monkey king once with family, once on my own, once with nephew.
Monster Hunt once with family, once with nephew.
Pancake Man once with family, once with nephew.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*FDI keeps increasing in August*

Updated: 2013-09-18 09:10
By LI JIABAO ( China Daily)



Comments



Summer Davos" 

Foreign direct investment into China maintained its momentum in August, adding to signs of an upturn in the economy and growing investor confidence.

The Ministry of Commerce said on Tuesday that FDI inflow, excluding that to financial services, rose to $79.77 billion from January to August, up 6.37 percent year-on-year.







In August, the inflow was $8.38 billion, up 0.62 percent year-on-year but substantially lower than the 24.13 percent growth in July and 20.12 percent increase in June. However, ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said this is due mainly to a high base figure a year ago.

"Fluctuations in a single month are insufficient to reflect the big picture on FDI. There is no need to worry about (a reverse) in the trend," Shen said.

FDI to China reversed its slide in February and has maintained continuous growth, effectively supporting competitiveness of the nation's economy and global investors' confidence in the country's investment environment, he said.

But FDI globally has remained sluggish since last year amid slow economic growth.

"China's attraction for FDI this year is outstanding compared with other economies, and this growth will be steady in following months," Shen said.

FDI inflow for the whole year is expected to be higher than last year, although the yearly growth rate will probably not be very high. "We now focus more on the quality, structure and effectiveness rather than on growth pace," Shen said.

China's economy grew by 7.7 percent in 2012, the slowest in 13 years. Growth stood at 7.7 percent for the first three months of this year and slowed to 7.5 percent from April to June, but recent data suggest a rebound in growth.

Premier Li Keqiang said during the "Summer Davos" in Dalian, Liaoning province, last week that China's economy has entered a phase of medium and high growth. He reassured the world about the national economy's health, saying China will reach its target of 7.5 percent growth this year despite the complex global economic situation.

Lian Ping, chief economist at the Bank of Communications, said, "China's economic growth has showed more signs of recovery and the FDI inflow is, on the whole, in line with the trend."

The central government's measures to stabilize economic growth have strengthened global investors' confidence, while the efforts of deepening reforms helped investment and boosted the FDI inflow, Lian said.

"FDI in China will maintain steady growth in view of the potential investment opportunities in the country."

Responding to recent financial market turmoil in developing economies, Shen said, "China's economic growth is improving, and the trend will not be changed or affected by the temporary difficulties in some emerging countries."

Investment into the Chinese mainland comes mainly from 10 Asian countries and regions, including Hong Kong and Taiwan, and this investment rose by 7.87 percent year-on-year to $68.63 billion for the first eight months of the year.

Investment from the European Union rose by 24.3 percent year-on-year to $5.44 billion, while that from the United States increased by 18.04 percent to $2.50 billion.

Ge Shunqi, deputy head of the Institute of International Economics at Nankai University in Tianjin, spoke highly of China's FDI performance compared with weak willingness to invest across borders worldwide.

He said that China's FDI structure has also improved.

"Service sectors surpassed manufacturing to attract more than half of the FDI inflow in recent years. Amid the gradual opening-up, services, including telecoms, education and tourism, will be the main driver of China's FDI inflow," Ge said.

China's outbound direct investment in non-financial sectors increased by 18.5 percent year-on-year to $56.5 billion from January to August.

Investment in the seven major economies — Hong Kong, ASEAN, the EU, Australia, the US, Russia and Japan — was $39.11 billion, up 3 percent year-on-year. But investment in Japan fell by 25 percent.

Shen said: "China's outbound investment will maintain robust growth. Perhaps it won't take too long for the size of overseas investment to outstrip FDI into China."

As for trade prospects for 2013, Shen said China's foreign trade faces mounting difficulties in view of the continued slow growth in the global economy and particularly from the recent financial turmoil in emerging economies.

"But we still believe that exports and imports will improve in the following months owing to strengthened recovery in developed economies," Shen said.

FDI keeps increasing in August[1]|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*China-made trains put into operation in Malaysia*

Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-9-8 23:31:12

The world's fastest meter-gauge multiple unit trains have been put into operation in Malaysia, according to its manufacturer Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd on Tuesday.

*The Chinese company's meter-gauge train broke the world record in 10,000 km operation tests with a high speed of 176 km per hour*, said Zhou Ande, an engineer with the company. Meter gauge is the system of narrow gauge railways and tramway with a track gauge of 1,000 mm.

The trains are welcomed by locals, slashing the travel time from Kuala Lumpur to Padang Besar by seven hours, said Zhou.

The deal signed in 2013 included ten train sets. The first set rolled off the assembly line last November with a designed speed of 160 km per hour.

Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd, located in central China's Hunan Province, is a subsidiary of China's high-speed rail maker CRRC Corp. Ltd. Currently, it owns more than 80 percent market share in the rail transit equipment market in Malaysia.

China-made trains put into operation in Malaysia - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

Great. This one should be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TaiShang said:


> Fifty-four films have grossed more than 100 million yuan this year, with five of them earning more than 1 billion yuan.



(2015 in yuan)
1 _Furious 7_ 2.426 billion
2 _Monster Hunt_ 2.415 billion
3 _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ 1.464 billion
4 _Jurassic World_ 1.419 billion
5 _Jian Bing Man_ 1.159 billion


----------



## TaiShang

*China's big-name directors lose game to small fish*
September 5, 2015

Chinese film is exiting a period ruled by a scattering of big-name directors, a change evident this summer as the movie industry's big fish floundered.

Their ticket sales were dwarfed as newcomers like "Monster Hunt" and "Monkey King: Hero is Back", directed by lesser known artists, made history in the world's second largest movie market.

THE SUCCESS OF THE OBSCURE

"Monster Hunt", a domestic live action animated film, is already the highest-grossing Chinese film of all time. Its total box office earnings stood at 2.3 billion yuan (about 362 million U.S. dollars) on Aug. 23 since its debut on July 16.

It outperformed all competitors along the way. For instance, "The Crossing Part 2", directed by John Woo, took in no more than 50 million yuan in the first ten days after opening, while "Monster Hunt" earned nearly 1.3 billion yuan in the same period of time.

Similar to the situation with Woo, Chen Kaige, another iconic figure in China's film industry, also failed to impress the audience with his new film titled "Monk Comes Down the Mountain", which pulled in a mediocre 400 million yuan in 20 days since its release.

The huge box office success of "Monster Hunt" was accompanied by an animated feature "Monkey King: Hero is Back," a 3D animated adaption of the classical epic "Journey to the West," which raked in about 900 million yuan in one month's run after opening on July 10. Also directed by a newcomer, the latter become the most successful domestic animation of all time.

SMALL CITIES COUNT

The success of the lesser known directors was not achieved by a stroke of luck, according to Rao Shuguang, secretary of the China Film Association. He said it indicated a delicate change in the industry.

Rao attributed the change partly to the spreading of theaters from big cities to small cities and townships.

"People in those places do not grow up seeing the films of big name directors like Feng and Chen."

"Small town audiences do not have a personal touch with big name directors because they rarely have the chance to attend the promotional activities by renowned directors or shake hands with the famed actors or actress featuring in their works."

As many of the cinemas in small cities or townships were closed due to fierce competition from television and reforms within the film industry in the 1990s, most of the moviegoers were urbanites in big cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou in the past one to two decades.

However, the picture has changed. According to a report published by China Film News, by the end of 2014, the total box office of small cities and township had surpassed that of big cities for the first time.

YOUNG AUDIENCE IS THE KEY

Rao also believes big name directors failed to win young audiences because youngsters who grew up with the Internet were not natural fans of the renowned directors.

Zhang Yiwu, a film critic who is also a professor with Peking University, agrees. Zhang said the younger generation of directors rose because their works cater to the taste of younger audiences who are more likely to enjoy real-life stories, comedies in particular.

"The generational shift in China's film industry has been completed," Zhang said, adding the changing times mean more opportunities for new directors and movie stars.

China Film News also revealed that almost 85 percent of film audiences are aged between 18 and 35, with the group between 18 and 25 taking up 35.77 percent of the total.

"The market had been taken over by young people, who might not be interested in the narrative of older generation of directors," said Rao.

He said films made by big name directors like Woo are still of high quality, but they might not fit in with current trends.

However, the change does not necessarily meant the future for reputed directors is grim. If they adapt to the trend, they can still grab big success, according to Rao.

He suggested reputed directors try to blend their personal styles with real-life stories to meet the demand of youngsters.



AndrewJin said:


> Hey, high school student, no time for that.
> When I was one, I didn't go to any cinema in 3 years.



LOL. Different times, right bro?

Looks like those kids are the future of China's cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> *China's big-name directors lose game to small fish*
> September 5, 2015
> 
> Chinese film is exiting a period ruled by a scattering of big-name directors, a change evident this summer as the movie industry's big fish floundered.
> 
> Their ticket sales were dwarfed as newcomers like "Monster Hunt" and "Monkey King: Hero is Back", directed by lesser known artists, made history in the world's second largest movie market.
> 
> THE SUCCESS OF THE OBSCURE
> 
> "Monster Hunt", a domestic live action animated film, is already the highest-grossing Chinese film of all time. Its total box office earnings stood at 2.3 billion yuan (about 362 million U.S. dollars) on Aug. 23 since its debut on July 16.
> 
> It outperformed all competitors along the way. For instance, "The Crossing Part 2", directed by John Woo, took in no more than 50 million yuan in the first ten days after opening, while "Monster Hunt" earned nearly 1.3 billion yuan in the same period of time.
> 
> Similar to the situation with Woo, Chen Kaige, another iconic figure in China's film industry, also failed to impress the audience with his new film titled "Monk Comes Down the Mountain", which pulled in a mediocre 400 million yuan in 20 days since its release.
> 
> The huge box office success of "Monster Hunt" was accompanied by an animated feature "Monkey King: Hero is Back," a 3D animated adaption of the classical epic "Journey to the West," which raked in about 900 million yuan in one month's run after opening on July 10. Also directed by a newcomer, the latter become the most successful domestic animation of all time.
> 
> SMALL CITIES COUNT
> 
> The success of the lesser known directors was not achieved by a stroke of luck, according to Rao Shuguang, secretary of the China Film Association. He said it indicated a delicate change in the industry.
> 
> Rao attributed the change partly to the spreading of theaters from big cities to small cities and townships.
> 
> "People in those places do not grow up seeing the films of big name directors like Feng and Chen."
> 
> "Small town audiences do not have a personal touch with big name directors because they rarely have the chance to attend the promotional activities by renowned directors or shake hands with the famed actors or actress featuring in their works."
> 
> As many of the cinemas in small cities or townships were closed due to fierce competition from television and reforms within the film industry in the 1990s, most of the moviegoers were urbanites in big cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou in the past one to two decades.
> 
> However, the picture has changed. According to a report published by China Film News, by the end of 2014, the total box office of small cities and township had surpassed that of big cities for the first time.
> 
> YOUNG AUDIENCE IS THE KEY
> 
> Rao also believes big name directors failed to win young audiences because youngsters who grew up with the Internet were not natural fans of the renowned directors.
> 
> Zhang Yiwu, a film critic who is also a professor with Peking University, agrees. Zhang said the younger generation of directors rose because their works cater to the taste of younger audiences who are more likely to enjoy real-life stories, comedies in particular.
> 
> "The generational shift in China's film industry has been completed," Zhang said, adding the changing times mean more opportunities for new directors and movie stars.
> 
> China Film News also revealed that almost 85 percent of film audiences are aged between 18 and 35, with the group between 18 and 25 taking up 35.77 percent of the total.
> 
> "The market had been taken over by young people, who might not be interested in the narrative of older generation of directors," said Rao.
> 
> He said films made by big name directors like Woo are still of high quality, but they might not fit in with current trends.
> 
> However, the change does not necessarily meant the future for reputed directors is grim. If they adapt to the trend, they can still grab big success, according to Rao.
> 
> He suggested reputed directors try to blend their personal styles with real-life stories to meet the demand of youngsters.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Different times, right bro?
> 
> Looks like those kids are the future of China's cinema.



Big-name's era is gone. Audiences like innovative products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## badguy2000

bobsm said:


> Great. This one should be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 255125


“The Three body problem" is really a wondeful fiction.....
in fact it is is best Science fiction I have read...


but Chinese film directors would just skew it...


I do think that it should be hollywood that films "the three body problem..


----------



## bobsm

badguy2000 said:


> “The Three body problem" is really a wondeful fiction.....
> in fact it is is best Science fiction I have read...
> 
> 
> but Chinese film directors would just skew it...
> 
> 
> I do think that it should be hollywood that films "the three body problem..



Yeah, I've read the first two books of the three book series. 

Hollywood definately would do a better job(and cost a lot more), but you've got to start somewhere, if you are going to someday be like the big boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> Big-name's era is gone. Audiences like innovative products.


not necessarily. People want a good story and actors to fit the role they play.



badguy2000 said:


> “The Three body problem" is really a wondeful fiction.....
> in fact it is is best Science fiction I have read...
> 
> 
> but Chinese film directors would just skew it...
> 
> 
> I do think that it should be hollywood that films "the three body problem..


Hollywood messed up almost all the Asian remakes, lol except for the Infernal Affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

badguy2000 said:


> “The Three body problem" is really a wondeful fiction.....
> in fact it is is best Science fiction I have read...
> 
> 
> but Chinese film directors would just skew it...
> 
> 
> I do think that it should be hollywood that films "the three body problem..



It should be produced by a local company, and local director and stars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Jlaw said:


> not necessarily. People want a good story and actors to fit the role they play.
> 
> 
> Hollywood messed up almost all the Asian remakes, lol except for the Infernal Affairs.



No, as to my interests, I really dislike the directors to explain the past always, I want them to predict and construct the future. Enough, those historical films, enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> No, as to my interests, I really dislike the directors to explain the past always, I want them to predict and construct the future. Enough, those historical films, enough.



You want a Chinese version of Star Wars


----------



## Place Of Space

Jlaw said:


> You want a Chinese version of Star Wars



I didn't mean the star wars which is empty of thought.


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> I didn't mean the star wars which is empty of thought.


What are you referring to? Science fiction movies? Hollywood is not as innovative as you might think. Transformers, Spider-Man, Avengers, etc are based off comic books that most people read as kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

Jlaw said:


> What are you referring to? Science fiction movies? Hollywood is not as innovative as you might think. Transformers, Spider-Man, Avengers, etc are based off comic books that most people read as kids.



constructive social values, country frame and world system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

China FDI inflow surges 22 pct in August - Xinhua | English.news.cn

BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland surged 22 percent year on year to 54.2 billion yuan (8.71 billion U.S. dollars) in August, the Ministry of Commerce said Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> constructive social values, country frame and world system.


Those themes may not make the big money so it will be fewer of those movies. Nowadays, it's all about the CGI, storyline, and action. Movies cost millions to make nowadays so the return has to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Those themes may not make the big money so it will be fewer of those movies. Nowadays, it's all about the CGI, storyline, and action. Movies cost millions to make nowadays so the return has to be there.


The most profitable movie in Chinese market of 2014 is not monster hunt, it's Monkey King and Pancake man. The total cost of Pancake Man is 50 million yuan but with more than one billion yuan of box office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years

China's manufacturers slashed prices at the fastest rate in six years in August as commodity prices fell and demand cooled, signaling stubborn deflation risks in the economy and adding to expectations for further stimulus measures.

The producer price index (PPI) fell 5.9 percent in August from the same period last year, its 42nd consecutive month of decline and the biggest drop since the depths of the global financial crisis in late 2009, data showed on Thursday.

The market had expected a decline of 5.5 percent after a drop of 5.4 percent in July.

"The change in PPI is very worrying. It could affect corporate profitability, which in turn could affect consumption and the economy," said Li Huiyong, economist at Shenyin & Wanguo Securities.

"We must step up policy support."

The consumer price index (CPI) rose 2 percent from a year earlier to a one-year high, the National Bureau of Statistics said, but the gain was due largely to soaring food prices, not an improvement in economic activity.

Analysts polled by Reuters had predicted CPI would rise 1.8 percent, compared with 1.6 percent posted the prior month.

Indeed, non-food inflation remained subdued at 1.1 percent, unchanged from July.

"The risk for China is still deflation, not inflation. PPI deflation will eventually filter down to affect CPI, and aggregate demand will continue to be weak," said Kevin Lai, chief economist Asia Ex-Japan at Daiwa, adding his firm had just cut its 2016 CPI forecast to -0.5 percent from 0.5 percent.

"In addition all the capital outflows (due to the slowing economy) will force the PBOC to continue purchasing yuan, which is hugely destructive to the monetary base," he said.

VICIOUS CYCLE

Continuously falling producer prices are eating into profits at many Chinese firms and raising the relative burden of their debts. Official and private factory surveys last week also showed manufacturers laid off workers at a faster rate last month as their order books shrank.

The central bank has cut interest rates five times since November and more reductions are expected in coming months, but many economists believe real rates are still too high, discouraging new investment.

Economists at ANZ said further policy easing is needed soon to head off the risk of a vicious cycle of slower growth and deflation. They expect the central bank to cut banks' reserve requirements (RRR) by another 50 basis points by year-end.

Data earlier this week showed imports tumbled more than expected in August while exports shrank again, pointing to persistently weak demand both at home and abroad.

Other data from China this week - including industrial output and investment on Sunday - are likely to be downbeat, keeping financial markets on edge. Fears of a China-led global slowdown have grown in recent weeks after a series of grim factory activity surveys.

The government is also still struggling to stabilize the yuan after its surprise devaluation of the currency on Aug. 11 and halt a stock market rout that has seen the country's share indexes plunge 40 percent since mid-June.

Analysts say weak data over the summer is putting Beijing's official 7 percent growth target for this year at risk.

That level would mark China's weakest expansion in a quarter of a century, but some economists believe current growth levels are already much weaker than official numbers suggest.

The chairman of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on Wednesday that China's economic fundamentals are healthy while still facing relatively large downward pressure.

Separately, the finance ministry said on Tuesday that it will strengthen fiscal policy, boost infrastructure spending and speed up reforms to support the economy.

China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> The most profitable movie in Chinese market of 2014 is not monster hunt, it's Monkey King and Pancake man. The total cost of Pancake Man is 50 million yuan but with more than one billion yuan of box office.



China needs more of that sort of box office smashers. And such success must be over-publicized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> China FDI inflow surges 22 pct in August
> - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland surged 22 percent year on year to 54.2 billion yuan (8.71 billion U.S. dollars) in August, the Ministry of Commerce said Thursday.



Dragon is rising, for sure!

Keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> China needs more of that sort of box office smashers. And such success must be over-publicized.


I'm waiting for Lost in HK available right before National Day. Lost in Thailand(same series) was the last box office record before Monster Hunt. Low cost, but I'm sure the box office will be at least 1.5 billion yuan, even 2 billion yuan I won't be surprised. At least 30-50 million Chinese will watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years
> 
> China's manufacturers slashed prices at the fastest rate in six years in August as commodity prices fell and demand cooled, signaling stubborn deflation risks in the economy and adding to expectations for further stimulus measures.
> 
> The producer price index (PPI) fell 5.9 percent in August from the same period last year, its 42nd consecutive month of decline and the biggest drop since the depths of the global financial crisis in late 2009, data showed on Thursday.
> 
> The market had expected a decline of 5.5 percent after a drop of 5.4 percent in July.
> 
> "The change in PPI is very worrying. It could affect corporate profitability, which in turn could affect consumption and the economy," said Li Huiyong, economist at Shenyin & Wanguo Securities.
> 
> "We must step up policy support."
> 
> The consumer price index (CPI) rose 2 percent from a year earlier to a one-year high, the National Bureau of Statistics said, but the gain was due largely to soaring food prices, not an improvement in economic activity.
> 
> Analysts polled by Reuters had predicted CPI would rise 1.8 percent, compared with 1.6 percent posted the prior month.
> 
> Indeed, non-food inflation remained subdued at 1.1 percent, unchanged from July.
> 
> "The risk for China is still deflation, not inflation. PPI deflation will eventually filter down to affect CPI, and aggregate demand will continue to be weak," said Kevin Lai, chief economist Asia Ex-Japan at Daiwa, adding his firm had just cut its 2016 CPI forecast to -0.5 percent from 0.5 percent.
> 
> "In addition all the capital outflows (due to the slowing economy) will force the PBOC to continue purchasing yuan, which is hugely destructive to the monetary base," he said.
> 
> VICIOUS CYCLE
> 
> Continuously falling producer prices are eating into profits at many Chinese firms and raising the relative burden of their debts. Official and private factory surveys last week also showed manufacturers laid off workers at a faster rate last month as their order books shrank.
> 
> The central bank has cut interest rates five times since November and more reductions are expected in coming months, but many economists believe real rates are still too high, discouraging new investment.
> 
> Economists at ANZ said further policy easing is needed soon to head off the risk of a vicious cycle of slower growth and deflation. They expect the central bank to cut banks' reserve requirements (RRR) by another 50 basis points by year-end.
> 
> Data earlier this week showed imports tumbled more than expected in August while exports shrank again, pointing to persistently weak demand both at home and abroad.
> 
> Other data from China this week - including industrial output and investment on Sunday - are likely to be downbeat, keeping financial markets on edge. Fears of a China-led global slowdown have grown in recent weeks after a series of grim factory activity surveys.
> 
> The government is also still struggling to stabilize the yuan after its surprise devaluation of the currency on Aug. 11 and halt a stock market rout that has seen the country's share indexes plunge 40 percent since mid-June.
> 
> Analysts say weak data over the summer is putting Beijing's official 7 percent growth target for this year at risk.
> 
> That level would mark China's weakest expansion in a quarter of a century, but some economists believe current growth levels are already much weaker than official numbers suggest.
> 
> The chairman of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on Wednesday that China's economic fundamentals are healthy while still facing relatively large downward pressure.
> 
> Separately, the finance ministry said on Tuesday that it will strengthen fiscal policy, boost infrastructure spending and speed up reforms to support the economy.
> 
> China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years| Reuters




Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> I'm waiting for Lost in HK available right before National Day. Lost in Thailand(same series) was the last box office record before Monster Hunt. Low cost, but I'm sure the box office will be at least 1.5 billion yuan, even 2 billion yuan I won't be surprised. At least 30-50 million Chinese will watch it.



Hahh, Lost series, lost in Thailand, lost in HK, lost in Malaysia, lost in South Africa, lost in Brazil, lost in Pakistan, lost in Norway, lost in Fiji,...lost in everywhere.  From the series, they can introduce comprehensive overseas culture to Chinese audiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The Dragon。

Stable growth with a moderate level of inflation。

*China CPI rises at fastest pace since Aug 2014, beats expectations*

Thu, Sep 10 2015, 03:20 GMT | FXStreet

FXStreet (Mumbai) - *Chinese *price pressures picked up in August, with consumer prices rising at the fastest pace since August 2014, however, the factory gate prices fell at the quickest pace in six years last month.

According to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS), China's CPI rose 2.0% y/y in August,, the fastest pace in a year, and beating the market forecast of a 1.9% rise.

Pork prices were the main positive contributor to the CPI last month, surging 19.6% y/y in August. Food prices overall were up 3.7% on annual basis. 

While, the Producer Price Index (PPI), which tracks the change in prices of goods as they leave the factory gate, fell at the fastest rate in almost 6 years last month; down 5.9% y/y. Markets expected the price gauge to decline 5.6% in August.

China CPI rises at fastest pace since Aug 2014, beats expectations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## badguy2000

bobsm said:


> Yeah, I've read the first two books of the three book series.
> 
> Hollywood definately would do a better job(and cost a lot more), but you've got to start somewhere, if you are going to someday be like the big boys.


I have read all 3 books of the series... it is indeeed wonderfull and has changed my view of the universe....
the universe is full of trapes...blindly exploring the universe might cause doomday of the human kind.....


BTW, it is originally written in CHinese, so english version can not be as wonderful as CHinese version,due to translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeronet

is it a strong signal for the vibrant consuming oriented growth? 50% box office increase won't happen in the times of economy crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

zeronet said:


> is it a strong signal for the vibrant consuming oriented growth? 50% box office increase won't happen in the times of economy crisis.


Consumption!
China's economy is now more and more consumption-based.
Imagine, if one day a Chinese movie can attract 0.5 billion Chinese to watch!
（Monster Hunt 65 million by Aug.)
There are more than 60 cinemas in my city and the number is still rapidly increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

badguy2000 said:


> I have read all 3 books of the series... it is indeeed wonderfull and has changed my view of the universe....
> the universe is full of trapes...blindly exploring the universe might cause doomday of the human kind.....
> 
> 
> BTW, it is originally written in CHinese, so english version can not be as wonderful as CHinese version,due to translation.



Yes, these wonderfully written books are also quite thought provoking.

The english version of the third and final book will be out next year. I'm currently reading the Chinese version that I just received recently, but will also read the english one when it comes out.


----------



## Masood Khan 1

Three body problem" is really a wondeful fiction.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China contributes 30% to global growth in H1*
September 10, 2015

China contributed around 30 percent to world economic growth during the first half of this year, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said on Thursday, adding that the world's second largest economy will not take a "hard landing".

Speaking at the opening ceremony of the annual summer meeting of the World Economic Forum in northeastern Dalian city, Li said China's 7 percent growth during the first half of this year was not an easy achievement amid a slowing world economy.

He said a seven percent rise for a 10 trillion dollar economic base is much bigger than the 10 percent growth of a smaller economy in the past, placing China among the world's top major economies.

*MORE CONSUMPTION*

A more encouraging sign, according to Li, is that the country's economy is more oriented toward consumption, which accounts for half of China's economic output and 60 percent of growth.

Though economic growth moderated to 7 percent in the first half, retail growth in China has risen more than 10 percent so far this year. Household disposable income has also outstripped economic growth, Li said.

Employment growth exceeded 7.18 million during the first half of this year, or 72 percent of the 10 million target set for the whole year.

"I have repeatedly said that as long as there is adequate employment, a steady rise in incomes and an improving environment, slower or faster growth is acceptable," Li said.

More than 100 million Chinese travelled abroad last year and the number of visitors rose 10 percent in the first six months of this year. Chinese tourists have demonstrated strong purchasing power abroad.

At home, consumption of information, culture, health and tourism services is strong. Energy conservation, environmental protection and the green economy are also emerging to create new growth drivers, according to Li.

*NO HARD LANDING*

Li also said the Chinese government is capable of dealing with the consequences of growth sliding out of reasonable range and that the Chinese economy will not have a "hard landing".

Despite slower foreign trade value growth, imports of commodities have grown in volume and the country's foreign direct investment will also continue to grow at a fast pace, Li said.

The Chinese economy is changing gears. Its vast manufacturing sector is upgrading and the economy is changing from relying heavily on investment to coordinated growth from both investment and consumption.

Li said fluctuation in growth at a time when the economy is undergoing a painful, difficult transition is normal and should not be a surprise.

"We are making targeted adjustments to the economy to reduce fluctuation in the short term and prevent risk contagion from overflowing." Li said.

***

Another case of China's inclusive development.

@tranquilium , @terranMarine , @Jlaw , @bolo , @AndrewJin , @cirr et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TaiShang

*Closer Seoul-Beijing ties bring prosperity*
By Wang Sheng -- 2015-9-9 


The nominee president of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) Jin Liqun visited South Korea earlier this week. During the trip, he highlighted the significance of the multilateral development bank and discussed future cooperation with South Korean officials and enterprises. 

*Jin picked South Korea for his first trip, out of all the 57 founding members, because of the pivotal role that the nation is expected to play in the AIIB.* The multilateral development bank, focusing on the infrastructure development in the region, is closely connected to China's "One Belt, One Road" initiative. 

*South Korean President Park Geun-hye has proposed the Eurasia Initiative in 2013, aiming to enhance connectivity among logistics, transportation, information and communication technology and energy networks in the region. *

These two trade initiatives share similarities and can be linked up on the AIIB platform. Seoul's experience, as well as its financial and technical support, has a special significance for the future of the AIIB. 

In addition, *the Korean Peninsula is expected to play an indispensible role in the regional infrastructure development, as well as the future integration of East Asia.* The Korean Peninsula ought to be included in the east end of the "One Belt, One Road" initiative. This will accelerate the establishment of the East Asia Free Trade Area and facilitate the development of the Tumen River, which runs along China's border with North Korea. 

Economic cooperation will also make reconciliation in the region easier to realize.

Other clues for closer Beijing-Seoul ties are easy to find. *Lately, Park, despite pressure from both home and abroad, accepted the invitation to participate in China's V-day parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII. She also brought the largest ever South Korean economic delegation to Beijing. *

The bilateral free trade agreement has been signed in June, which was completed only three months after the two sides announced a conclusion of negotiations. All these is strong evidence for a warmer China-South Korea relationship.

*The stronger ties between the two sides are not surprising. With the development of China's economy, Seoul is increasingly dependent on Beijing. South Korea's trade volume with China has far exceeded that with the US. *

Park's government has been in a diplomatic dilemma in recent years. In the past, the ideal approach for Seoul was to balance its relationship with Beijing with its alliance with Washington. 

*However, the nation's increasingly economic dependence on China means that, for Park's government, China will carry more weight than before in the policymaking process.* In addition, the development of the Beijing-Seoul relationship is based on the historical linkage over security in Northeast Asia. Preventing Japan's re-militarization is a shared political foundation for the two sides to cooperate. 

Beijing's closer ties with Seoul may become a concern for Pyongyang. However,* it should be stressed that the warmer China-South Korea relationship will facilitate the improvement of the bilateral relations between two Koreas. *

Under the influence of China, South Korea may gradually begin improving its relations with the North. Pyongyang, meanwhile, will be less suspicious and mistrustful of Seoul following the efforts made by the South Korean government. 

It has already been more than 20 years since Beijing and Seoul established a diplomatic relationship. It turns out that China's fast-developing relationship with South Korea has not influenced its friendship with the North, nor has it shaken the political foundation of China-North Korea relationship. The warming Beijing-Seoul ties will create a virtuous circle for the development of trilateral relationship.

The closer Seoul and Beijing become, the more difficult Washington's re-balancing policy in the Asia-Pacific region will be. The US has long been attempting to take advantage of its alliances with Japan and South Korea in order to target China. Admittedly, South Korea may have to bear some pressure from the US. 

However, Seoul's diplomatic strategy will become more diverse if it continues its warm relationship with Beijing. The closer China-South Korea relationship is not only good for the two countries, but also beneficial to the peace and prosperity of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*S.Korean film ‘Assassination’ aims to make a killing in China*
By Li Jingjing -- 2015-9-9 18:28:01







A still from South Korean film _Assassination_ Photo: CFP

Patriotic period films rarely become box office winners, yet South Korean film _Assassination_ won both critical acclaim as well as a hefty box office in its home country.

"There were no successful examples in South Korea before this. This film doesn't try to force audiences to feel patriotic. I wanted to make a film that had continuous tension," the film's director Choi Dong-hun told the Global Times at a press meet in Beijing on Tuesday.

After premiering on July 22 in South Korea, the film soon broke the 10 million admissions mark in just 25 days and eventually received 12.5 million admissions overall, the sixth South Korean film to do so in the country's film history. 

Now, just a few days after South Korean President Park Geun-hye attended China's military parade commemorating the 70's anniversary of the end of WWII, _Assassination_ has been scheduled to hit Chinese screens on September 17.

*Anticipation
*
Although the film hasn't officially hit Chinese cinemas, it already has high ratings (8.4/10) and positive reviews on Chinese media site douban.com.

Many of those who have already seen the film have praised the film's storyline and the performances of the actors, saying that the cast has successfully transformed a patriotic period film into an "idol drama."

Although the film depicts Koreans fighting against Japanese invaders, it also has a deep connection to China as well. The film is set in the 1930s, a time when Korea was under Japanese control and many resistance fighters chose to make Shanghai their stronghold. 

To help maintain historical accuracy, many of the film's scenes were filmed in studios in Shanghai.

"I heard China has many films set in this period. But this is a film about what other countries did during this period, so I trust Chinese audiences will be interested," Choi said.

Perfect choice_Assassination_ gathers several A-list stars famous across Asia, Gianna Jun, Lee Jung-jae and Ha Jung-woo. Jun especially gained ultra-high popularity in China through her film _My Sassy Girl_ (2001) and TV drama _My Love from the Star_ (2014).

Also starring Jun and Lee, Choi's previous film _The Thieves_ (2011) was also a record-breaker in South Korea. _The Thieves_broke several box-office records to become the No.1 South Korean box office winner of all time (a record later broken by 2014's _The Admiral Roaring Currents_). A coproduction with a Chinese studio and also featuring Chinese actors, the film was also a success in the Chinese market. 

Now one of South Korea's box-office winning directors, Choi said that he began thinking about making a film like_Assassination_ almost nine years ago. However, it wasn't until he was preparing for _The Thieves_ that he felt he found the perfect actress for the film in Jun. 

Although she played an out-going and pretty character in _The Thieves_, Jun's inherent calmness and steadiness surprised the director. Jun soon became his ideal choice for _Assassination_'s main character - the sniper the majority of the plot revolves around.

Choi also revealed he liked Lee's performance during the first day of filming _The Thieves_ that he decided he wanted to work with him again so he could see a different side of the actor. 

Lee has earned fame and awards for his performances in films like _A Love Story_ (2000) and _The Face Reader_ (2013). He plays a double agent in _Assassination_. 

"I believe everyone has two-sides. It's my way of acting that when I'm playing a funny and out-going person, I like to add some loneliness as well. But when playing a character with deep emotions, I tend to treat them as more out-going," Lee, who was also at the event, said.

Known for his outstanding films _The Chaser_ (2008), _The Yellow Sea_ (2010) and _The Terror Live_ (2013), Ha is no stranger to China. 

In 2014, Ha adapted famous Chinese novel _Xu Sangguan Mai Xue Ji_ by Yu Hua into feature film _Chronicle of a Blood Merchant_, which he directed and played the main character. 

"Chinese literature is inexhaustible. China is a very interesting country. Yu Hua's novel surprised me. I hope to have more opportunities to adapt more Chinese works," Ha said.

The film has received mixed reviews outside South Korea, with some praising the film's actions scenes and others criticizing the story as being too complicated. The Village Voice called the film an "overstuffed historical mega-production that Hollywood doesn't make anymore." 

However, considering the shared history between China and South Korea, the popularity of the cast in both countries and previous market successes, it seems _Assassination_ is set for a promising future in the Chinese market.

***

Please do remember: South Korean movies are not considered foreign, hence, there is no quota unlike the one placed on other foreign productions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese city to sell goods online to Muslim world*
Sep 10,2015
By Hou Weiping


BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhuanet) -- *Millions of made-in-China products may get parceled and reach the Muslim world by international mail, as China vows to make Yinchuan, a city in Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region , a cross-border e-commerce hub.*

Great effort should be made to develop cross-border e-commerce in Yinchuan, the country's cloud computing frontline, and introduce more Chinese goods to the Arab and Muslim world via the Internet, said Xu He, deputy head of the publicity department of the Ningxia Party Committee, ahead of the Digital Silk Road Forum at the two-day 2015 China-Arab States Expo which began in Yinchuan on Thursday.

*Yinchuan, the permanent site for China-Arab Expo, also plans to build an O2O platform for Arab direct distributors to sell packaged goods to Chinese customers, according to a government release in August 2014.*

Since 2013, Yinchuan has launched two major cloud computing programs, with a total investment of 740 million yuan ($115.89). *With an ambitious plan to install 2.1 billion servers – parts of the computer network which store or process information for the network, local officials said they are confident that the city has the facilities, infrastructure and environment needed to build a major cross-border e-commerce platform.*

"Ningxia's data collecting and cloud computing platforms are an advantage for the development of e-commerce businesses in the region, including cross-border e-commerce,"said Xu.

Cross-border e-commerce in China has reaped a turnover of 3.1 trillion yuan in 2013, or 12.1 percent of the total imports and exports that year, according to the Ministry of Commerce. The ministry estimated that in 2016, the total turnover will reach 6.5 trillion yuan, 16.9 percent of the total imports and exports. That means an average increase of 30 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

F-22Raptor said:


> China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years
> 
> China's manufacturers slashed prices at the fastest rate in six years in August as commodity prices fell and demand cooled, signaling stubborn deflation risks in the economy and adding to expectations for further stimulus measures.
> 
> The producer price index (PPI) fell 5.9 percent in August from the same period last year, its 42nd consecutive month of decline and the biggest drop since the depths of the global financial crisis in late 2009, data showed on Thursday.
> 
> The market had expected a decline of 5.5 percent after a drop of 5.4 percent in July.
> 
> "The change in PPI is very worrying. It could affect corporate profitability, which in turn could affect consumption and the economy," said Li Huiyong, economist at Shenyin & Wanguo Securities.
> 
> "We must step up policy support."
> 
> The consumer price index (CPI) rose 2 percent from a year earlier to a one-year high, the National Bureau of Statistics said, but the gain was due largely to soaring food prices, not an improvement in economic activity.
> 
> Analysts polled by Reuters had predicted CPI would rise 1.8 percent, compared with 1.6 percent posted the prior month.
> 
> Indeed, non-food inflation remained subdued at 1.1 percent, unchanged from July.
> 
> "The risk for China is still deflation, not inflation. PPI deflation will eventually filter down to affect CPI, and aggregate demand will continue to be weak," said Kevin Lai, chief economist Asia Ex-Japan at Daiwa, adding his firm had just cut its 2016 CPI forecast to -0.5 percent from 0.5 percent.
> 
> "In addition all the capital outflows (due to the slowing economy) will force the PBOC to continue purchasing yuan, which is hugely destructive to the monetary base," he said.
> 
> VICIOUS CYCLE
> 
> Continuously falling producer prices are eating into profits at many Chinese firms and raising the relative burden of their debts. Official and private factory surveys last week also showed manufacturers laid off workers at a faster rate last month as their order books shrank.
> 
> The central bank has cut interest rates five times since November and more reductions are expected in coming months, but many economists believe real rates are still too high, discouraging new investment.
> 
> Economists at ANZ said further policy easing is needed soon to head off the risk of a vicious cycle of slower growth and deflation. They expect the central bank to cut banks' reserve requirements (RRR) by another 50 basis points by year-end.
> 
> Data earlier this week showed imports tumbled more than expected in August while exports shrank again, pointing to persistently weak demand both at home and abroad.
> 
> Other data from China this week - including industrial output and investment on Sunday - are likely to be downbeat, keeping financial markets on edge. Fears of a China-led global slowdown have grown in recent weeks after a series of grim factory activity surveys.
> 
> The government is also still struggling to stabilize the yuan after its surprise devaluation of the currency on Aug. 11 and halt a stock market rout that has seen the country's share indexes plunge 40 percent since mid-June.
> 
> Analysts say weak data over the summer is putting Beijing's official 7 percent growth target for this year at risk.
> 
> That level would mark China's weakest expansion in a quarter of a century, but some economists believe current growth levels are already much weaker than official numbers suggest.
> 
> The chairman of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on Wednesday that China's economic fundamentals are healthy while still facing relatively large downward pressure.
> 
> Separately, the finance ministry said on Tuesday that it will strengthen fiscal policy, boost infrastructure spending and speed up reforms to support the economy.
> 
> China deflation fears grow as producer prices sink most in six years| Reuters



OMG, into the arms of the bloody sun, I am in bloody tears crying bravo for the "doctor of hypocrisy" scaling a new height!

FDI keeps increasing in August[1]|chinadaily.com.cn
Return of the Dragon: China FDI inflow surges 22 pct in August'
China CPI rises at fastest pace since Aug 2014, beats expectations
China contributes 30% to global growth in H1









cirr said:


> The scumbags do their level best trying to talk down China while totally ignoring what a total smelly mess their own sh1thole is.



Hahaha, precisely the Indians *Jpnese* Vietcongs *Apu*s ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *S.Korean film ‘Assassination’ aims to make a killing in China*
> By Li Jingjing -- 2015-9-9 18:28:01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A still from South Korean film _Assassination_ Photo: CFP
> 
> Patriotic period films rarely become box office winners, yet South Korean film _Assassination_ won both critical acclaim as well as a hefty box office in its home country.
> 
> "There were no successful examples in South Korea before this. This film doesn't try to force audiences to feel patriotic. I wanted to make a film that had continuous tension," the film's director Choi Dong-hun told the Global Times at a press meet in Beijing on Tuesday.
> 
> After premiering on July 22 in South Korea, the film soon broke the 10 million admissions mark in just 25 days and eventually received 12.5 million admissions overall, the sixth South Korean film to do so in the country's film history.
> 
> Now, just a few days after South Korean President Park Geun-hye attended China's military parade commemorating the 70's anniversary of the end of WWII, _Assassination_ has been scheduled to hit Chinese screens on September 17.
> 
> *Anticipation
> *
> Although the film hasn't officially hit Chinese cinemas, it already has high ratings (8.4/10) and positive reviews on Chinese media site douban.com.
> 
> Many of those who have already seen the film have praised the film's storyline and the performances of the actors, saying that the cast has successfully transformed a patriotic period film into an "idol drama."
> 
> Although the film depicts Koreans fighting against Japanese invaders, it also has a deep connection to China as well. The film is set in the 1930s, a time when Korea was under Japanese control and many resistance fighters chose to make Shanghai their stronghold.
> 
> To help maintain historical accuracy, many of the film's scenes were filmed in studios in Shanghai.
> 
> "I heard China has many films set in this period. But this is a film about what other countries did during this period, so I trust Chinese audiences will be interested," Choi said.
> 
> Perfect choice_Assassination_ gathers several A-list stars famous across Asia, Gianna Jun, Lee Jung-jae and Ha Jung-woo. Jun especially gained ultra-high popularity in China through her film _My Sassy Girl_ (2001) and TV drama _My Love from the Star_ (2014).
> 
> Also starring Jun and Lee, Choi's previous film _The Thieves_ (2011) was also a record-breaker in South Korea. _The Thieves_broke several box-office records to become the No.1 South Korean box office winner of all time (a record later broken by 2014's _The Admiral Roaring Currents_). A coproduction with a Chinese studio and also featuring Chinese actors, the film was also a success in the Chinese market.
> 
> Now one of South Korea's box-office winning directors, Choi said that he began thinking about making a film like_Assassination_ almost nine years ago. However, it wasn't until he was preparing for _The Thieves_ that he felt he found the perfect actress for the film in Jun.
> 
> Although she played an out-going and pretty character in _The Thieves_, Jun's inherent calmness and steadiness surprised the director. Jun soon became his ideal choice for _Assassination_'s main character - the sniper the majority of the plot revolves around.
> 
> Choi also revealed he liked Lee's performance during the first day of filming _The Thieves_ that he decided he wanted to work with him again so he could see a different side of the actor.
> 
> Lee has earned fame and awards for his performances in films like _A Love Story_ (2000) and _The Face Reader_ (2013). He plays a double agent in _Assassination_.
> 
> "I believe everyone has two-sides. It's my way of acting that when I'm playing a funny and out-going person, I like to add some loneliness as well. But when playing a character with deep emotions, I tend to treat them as more out-going," Lee, who was also at the event, said.
> 
> Known for his outstanding films _The Chaser_ (2008), _The Yellow Sea_ (2010) and _The Terror Live_ (2013), Ha is no stranger to China.
> 
> In 2014, Ha adapted famous Chinese novel _Xu Sangguan Mai Xue Ji_ by Yu Hua into feature film _Chronicle of a Blood Merchant_, which he directed and played the main character.
> 
> "Chinese literature is inexhaustible. China is a very interesting country. Yu Hua's novel surprised me. I hope to have more opportunities to adapt more Chinese works," Ha said.
> 
> The film has received mixed reviews outside South Korea, with some praising the film's actions scenes and others criticizing the story as being too complicated. The Village Voice called the film an "overstuffed historical mega-production that Hollywood doesn't make anymore."
> 
> However, considering the shared history between China and South Korea, the popularity of the cast in both countries and previous market successes, it seems _Assassination_ is set for a promising future in the Chinese market.
> 
> ***
> 
> Please do remember: South Korean movies are not considered foreign, hence, there is no quota unlike the one placed on other foreign productions.


Interesting story!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

沙发！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nice title, so bored to read those _into the arms of *rising* sun_ when their economy is rapidly shrinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TaiShang said:


> *Though economic growth moderated to 7 percent in the first half, retail growth in China has risen more than 10 percent so far this year. Household disposable income has also outstripped economic growth, Li said.*



10% retail growth is really impressive, and bodes well for our plan to turn our domestic consumer market into a new engine for our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese-Dragon said:


> 10% retail growth is really impressive, and bodes well for our plan to turn our domestic consumer market into a new engine for our economy.


*4.28 trillion US dollars of 2014!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China Plans to Launch Own International Payment System by 2016*

09:40 10.09.2015

*China will continue to loosen restrictions on private capital access to the financial sector, Prime Minister Li Keqiang said.*


DALIAN (Sputnik) — China plans to launch its own international payment system *later this year*, the country's prime minister,* Li Keqiang*, said on Thursday.

"By the end of the year, we will complete the development of China's International Payment System, CIPS", Premier Li Keqiang said at the annual plenary session of the State Council, China's cabinet.

The prime minister described steps the Chinese government is taking to become more open to the world community.

"We have a high savings rate and large foreign exchange reserves. It is necessary to use these resources effectively, and to improve the efficiency of the financial sector, by reducing the key rate," he said.

According to Li Keqiang, China will continue to loosen restrictions on private capital access to the financial sector.

"We will help develop private banks, and open the financial sector wider for the rest of the world. It is our goal," he added.

Li Keqiang noted that China plans to assist in facilitating foreign central banks in the inter-bank foreign exchange market.

*CIPS is expected to replace the use of the SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication) payment system in China, and will provide a network enabling financial institutions across the world to send and receive information about financial transactions to Chinese financial institutions.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Nice title, so bored to read those _into the arms of rising sun_ when their economy is rapidly shrinking.





These are to provide some insight into China's inclusive development across the board. Unfortunately, certain countries often finds no other diplomatic discourse other than militarization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *Closer Seoul-Beijing ties bring prosperity*
> By Wang Sheng -- 2015-9-9
> 
> 
> The nominee president of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) Jin Liqun visited South Korea earlier this week. During the trip, he highlighted the significance of the multilateral development bank and discussed future cooperation with South Korean officials and enterprises.
> 
> *Jin picked South Korea for his first trip, out of all the 57 founding members, because of the pivotal role that the nation is expected to play in the AIIB.* The multilateral development bank, focusing on the infrastructure development in the region, is closely connected to China's "One Belt, One Road" initiative.
> 
> *South Korean President Park Geun-hye has proposed the Eurasia Initiative in 2013, aiming to enhance connectivity among logistics, transportation, information and communication technology and energy networks in the region. *
> 
> These two trade initiatives share similarities and can be linked up on the AIIB platform. Seoul's experience, as well as its financial and technical support, has a special significance for the future of the AIIB.
> 
> In addition, *the Korean Peninsula is expected to play an indispensible role in the regional infrastructure development, as well as the future integration of East Asia.* The Korean Peninsula ought to be included in the east end of the "One Belt, One Road" initiative. This will accelerate the establishment of the East Asia Free Trade Area and facilitate the development of the Tumen River, which runs along China's border with North Korea.
> 
> Economic cooperation will also make reconciliation in the region easier to realize.
> 
> Other clues for closer Beijing-Seoul ties are easy to find. *Lately, Park, despite pressure from both home and abroad, accepted the invitation to participate in China's V-day parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII. She also brought the largest ever South Korean economic delegation to Beijing. *
> 
> The bilateral free trade agreement has been signed in June, which was completed only three months after the two sides announced a conclusion of negotiations. All these is strong evidence for a warmer China-South Korea relationship.
> 
> *The stronger ties between the two sides are not surprising. With the development of China's economy, Seoul is increasingly dependent on Beijing. South Korea's trade volume with China has far exceeded that with the US. *
> 
> Park's government has been in a diplomatic dilemma in recent years. In the past, the ideal approach for Seoul was to balance its relationship with Beijing with its alliance with Washington.
> 
> *However, the nation's increasingly economic dependence on China means that, for Park's government, China will carry more weight than before in the policymaking process.* In addition, the development of the Beijing-Seoul relationship is based on the historical linkage over security in Northeast Asia. Preventing Japan's re-militarization is a shared political foundation for the two sides to cooperate.
> 
> Beijing's closer ties with Seoul may become a concern for Pyongyang. However,* it should be stressed that the warmer China-South Korea relationship will facilitate the improvement of the bilateral relations between two Koreas. *
> 
> Under the influence of China, South Korea may gradually begin improving its relations with the North. Pyongyang, meanwhile, will be less suspicious and mistrustful of Seoul following the efforts made by the South Korean government.
> 
> It has already been more than 20 years since Beijing and Seoul established a diplomatic relationship. It turns out that China's fast-developing relationship with South Korea has not influenced its friendship with the North, nor has it shaken the political foundation of China-North Korea relationship. The warming Beijing-Seoul ties will create a virtuous circle for the development of trilateral relationship.
> 
> The closer Seoul and Beijing become, the more difficult Washington's re-balancing policy in the Asia-Pacific region will be. The US has long been attempting to take advantage of its alliances with Japan and South Korea in order to target China. Admittedly, South Korea may have to bear some pressure from the US.
> 
> However, Seoul's diplomatic strategy will become more diverse if it continues its warm relationship with Beijing. The closer China-South Korea relationship is not only good for the two countries, but also beneficial to the peace and prosperity of the region.



Very original title


----------



## VALKRYIE

(Xinhua)
Updated: 2015-09-09 10:49:04

HANOI - Over 450 enterprises from Vietnam, China and other regional countries will attend the 15th Vietnam-China International Trade Fair 2015 in Vietnam's northern Lao Cai province, some 250 km northwest of capital Hanoi.

During the fair, which is scheduled to be held during Nov 12-17, participants will display their products in over 1,000 stalls, according to a report by Vietnam's state-run news agency VNA on Tuesday.

Agricultural products, machinery, electronics equipment and handicrafts will be displayed during the event, together with introduction of investment projects as well as tourism routes along Kunming-Lao Cai-Hanoi-Hai Phong-Quang Ninh economic corridor and other localities.

The event is held alternately between Vietnam's Lao Cai province and China's Yunnan province.

"This is an important event on promoting tourism and investment for Lao Cai and Yunnan in 2015, as well as a good opportunity for enterprises to meet and expand cooperation," said the report.

Over 450 enterprises to attend 15th Vietnam-China intl trade fair - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Household disposable income has also outstripped economic growth, Li said



This is probably the most important quote of a real healthy economy. Forget all those statistics economists will throw at you to confuse the masses. IF disposable income does not outstrip economic growth and inflation, you are not really better off despite making more.

My father worked in a warehouse back in 1987 making $25,000/year. In 2015, a typical warehouse job in medium-large city in Canada pay $15/hr or roughly $27,000/year pre-tax. According to Canadian CPI index with inflation, etc. a warehouse worker should be making at least $46,000/year to have the same buying power as someone making $25k in 1987. But alas that is not the case. I have not even include taxes deducted from pay as people paid lower taxes in 1987 than in 2015








TaiShang said:


> *China contributes 30% to global growth in H1*
> September 10, 2015
> 
> China contributed around 30 percent to world economic growth during the first half of this year, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said on Thursday, adding that the world's second largest economy will not take a "hard landing".
> 
> Speaking at the opening ceremony of the annual summer meeting of the World Economic Forum in northeastern Dalian city, Li said China's 7 percent growth during the first half of this year was not an easy achievement amid a slowing world economy.
> 
> He said a seven percent rise for a 10 trillion dollar economic base is much bigger than the 10 percent growth of a smaller economy in the past, placing China among the world's top major economies.
> 
> *MORE CONSUMPTION*
> 
> A more encouraging sign, according to Li, is that the country's economy is more oriented toward consumption, which accounts for half of China's economic output and 60 percent of growth.
> 
> Though economic growth moderated to 7 percent in the first half, retail growth in China has risen more than 10 percent so far this year. Household disposable income has also outstripped economic growth, Li said.
> 
> Employment growth exceeded 7.18 million during the first half of this year, or 72 percent of the 10 million target set for the whole year.
> 
> "I have repeatedly said that as long as there is adequate employment, a steady rise in incomes and an improving environment, slower or faster growth is acceptable," Li said.
> 
> More than 100 million Chinese travelled abroad last year and the number of visitors rose 10 percent in the first six months of this year. Chinese tourists have demonstrated strong purchasing power abroad.
> 
> At home, consumption of information, culture, health and tourism services is strong. Energy conservation, environmental protection and the green economy are also emerging to create new growth drivers, according to Li.
> 
> *NO HARD LANDING*
> 
> Li also said the Chinese government is capable of dealing with the consequences of growth sliding out of reasonable range and that the Chinese economy will not have a "hard landing".
> 
> Despite slower foreign trade value growth, imports of commodities have grown in volume and the country's foreign direct investment will also continue to grow at a fast pace, Li said.
> 
> The Chinese economy is changing gears. Its vast manufacturing sector is upgrading and the economy is changing from relying heavily on investment to coordinated growth from both investment and consumption.
> 
> Li said fluctuation in growth at a time when the economy is undergoing a painful, difficult transition is normal and should not be a surprise.
> 
> "We are making targeted adjustments to the economy to reduce fluctuation in the short term and prevent risk contagion from overflowing." Li said.
> 
> ***
> 
> Another case of China's inclusive development.
> 
> @tranquilium , @terranMarine , @Jlaw , @bolo , @AndrewJin , @cirr et al.



This is going to hurt some haters and increase "red eye" syndrome, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> "red eye" syndrome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

This should shut up a lot of the doomsayers with a brain that still functions。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zsari

*The Great Chinese Economic Transition Is Here*
J. Edwards
September 9, 2015

Growth is certainly slower and its structure is changing, but is the outlook for China's economy quite as awful as global share markets seem to think?
Now the world's biggest economy (using the IMF's purchasing power parity measure), China matters vastly more for world markets than it did a decade ago, when it was less than half the size. It matters particularly to Australia, which in a decade has seen exports to China increase from one tenth of Australian goods exports to nearly one third. 

The most dramatic recent slowdown sign was two weeks ago in China's manufacturing purchasing index. It was a little weaker than the market expected, sparking a global share sell off. But here's the problem: weakness in manufacturing output is exactly where we should expect to see weakness, if China is indeed making its long announced transition from exports, investment and heavy industry to consumption and services.
It was supposed to happen, and for a while it didn't. And now that it is happening markets don't know what to make of it. 

The evidence of the transition accumulates, and it looks similar to the evidence for a general slowdown in China. Indeed it is identical, because slowing output growth is also part of the transition. Exports have slowed, for example. Steel production growth has slowed to zero, at least in the most recent reports, and most indicators of residential construction – prices, floor space sold – are very much weaker than they were a few years back. The current account surplus has dramatically narrowed (though now widening a little). Savings has fallen as a share of GDP, as has investment.

....

Revealed: The Great Chinese Economic Transition Is Here | The National Interest Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Chinese blockbuster Monster Hunt to hit North American theaters | EW.com

The record-breaking Chinese blockbuster _Monster Hunt_ is heading across the Pacific, thanks to distribution company FilmRise, which has acquired exclusive North American rights to the live-action and CGI film. Screen Daily first reported the deal. 

Directed by Raman Hui, who served as supervising animator on the first two _Shrek _films, _Monster Hunt_ is set in a mythical world based on medieval China, where a “monster” race exists alongside humans. When a baby monster named “Huba” is born to a human man and monster queen, both races threaten the newborn’s existence. 

Since its release mid-July in China, the film has become the highest-grossing Chinese film in history, raking in nearly $370 million. It’s on pace to become the highest-grossing movie of all time in China, a title currently held by _Furious 7_.

_Monster Hunt _will arrive in American theaters in early 2016.


----------



## meis

bumping this up so that Vietnamese can butt hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

meis said:


> bumping this up so that Vietnamese can butt hurt


But TPP will collapse China economy would be their come back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Dell is planning a big expansion in China*
SEPTEMBER 10, 2015, 10:08 AM EDT







*Tech company is pouring billions into fast-growing market.*

PC maker Dell is setting its sights on China in a big way.

The computer company announced Thursday that it is *planning to invest $125 billion in China* over the next five years.

“The Internet is the new engine for China’s future economic growth and has unlimited potential,” CEO Michael Dell said in a statement.

China is the second-largest market for Dell, which has operated in the country for about 20 years. The company had about $5 billion in annual sales in China before going private in 2013.

With its massive population and burgeoning middle class, China has become a fiercely competitive market for many tech firms. Dell, for its part, announced partnerships with China Electronics and the municipal government of Guiyang earlier this year to bolster its prospects in the country.

***

What ? Was not China collapsing last week?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

meis said:


> bumping this up so that Vietnamese can butt hurt



I would say it is mostly Muricans and Indians. Their media went berserk over the past month. Vietnamese and others simply repeat what they hear or read. 


***

*China continues to promote world trade*

China, the world's second biggest economy with the world's largest population, has become the 16th member to accept the Trade Facilitation Agreement of the WTO (World Trade Organization) recently.

In order to promote world trade facilitation, China has pushed for negotiations to accelerate its implementation. Initiated in October 2004, negotiations have progressed very slowly with an agreement formally approved at the Bali ministerial conference in December 2013.

However, the agreement has not taken effect as scheduled on July 31, 2014, because India has insisted on resolving food safety problems. In November 2014, the United States and India have agreed on trade facilitation and then the WTO General Council passed the agreement and launched it into acceptance procedures.

The agreement can come into effect if two thirds of members accept it. This is the first multilateral trade treaty endorsed by the WTO.

China remains positive about negotiations. Beijing had participated in the making of eight proposals including: trade regulations, risk management, follow-up inspections, priority areas, technology aids, capacity building and more, putting forward plans to help the Doha Round equitable development go into effect.

China submitted the implementation plan on June 30, 2014. The Chinese government believes the trade deal will lower costs and drive global economic growth. As the first developing country to accept the agreement, China has played an exemplary role.

China has carried out policy reforms for free trade zones in Shanghai, east China, Tianjin, north China, Guangdong and Fujian, south China. In a bid to clear trade barriers and create convenient customs procedures, Beijing has boosted modernization of the port management system nationwide, which demonstrates China’s sincere efforts to promote world trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I would say it is mostly Muricans and Indians. Their media went berserk over the past month. Vietnamese and others simply repeat what they hear or read.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *China continues to promote world trade*
> 
> China, the world's second biggest economy with the world's largest population, has become the 16th member to accept the Trade Facilitation Agreement of the WTO (World Trade Organization) recently.
> 
> In order to promote world trade facilitation, China has pushed for negotiations to accelerate its implementation. Initiated in October 2004, negotiations have progressed very slowly with an agreement formally approved at the Bali ministerial conference in December 2013.
> 
> However, the agreement has not taken effect as scheduled on July 31, 2014, because India has insisted on resolving food safety problems. In November 2014, the United States and India have agreed on trade facilitation and then the WTO General Council passed the agreement and launched it into acceptance procedures.
> 
> The agreement can come into effect if two thirds of members accept it. This is the first multilateral trade treaty endorsed by the WTO.
> 
> China remains positive about negotiations. Beijing had participated in the making of eight proposals including: trade regulations, risk management, follow-up inspections, priority areas, technology aids, capacity building and more, putting forward plans to help the Doha Round equitable development go into effect.
> 
> China submitted the implementation plan on June 30, 2014. The Chinese government believes the trade deal will lower costs and drive global economic growth. As the first developing country to accept the agreement, China has played an exemplary role.
> 
> China has carried out policy reforms for free trade zones in Shanghai, east China, Tianjin, north China, Guangdong and Fujian, south China. In a bid to clear trade barriers and create convenient customs procedures, Beijing has boosted modernization of the port management system nationwide, which demonstrates China’s sincere efforts to promote world trade.



Indeed. Indians are the most butt hurt along with Americans. Most of these collapse stories are written by western "experts" in bullshitting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*New movie celebrates a Chinese cultural icon*

2015-09-10 





The biopic The Calligraphy Master is about the legendary life of Qi Gong and his influence on generations of Chinese people. (Photo provided to China Daily)

The works of Qi Gong (1912-2005) have long been the target of forgery, but during his lifetime, the Chinese calligraphy master seemed to not mind the fakes much.

"They write better than me," he once joked about one such forger, and even forgave the act, thinking the person did it for a living.

*This anecdote is part of The Calligraphy Master, a movie on Qi's middle age and later years, which will hit mainland cinemas on Thursday.

As one of China's most prestigious calligraphers and a renowned ink painter, art connoisseur and teacher, Qi has influenced many generations.

In a homage to his contribution to the arts and culture, the movie debuts on Sept 10, when China celebrates Teachers' Day. In 1991 Qi had initiated a scholarship to support poorer students at Beijing Normal University.*

Qi had witnessed turbulent times from the days of the Republic of China (1912-49) up to the "cultural revolution" (1966-76). But he never gave up on his artistic pursuits, even in difficult situations. His talent turned him into a cultural icon in the 1980s.

"Qi was treated unfairly by the then-revolutionaries for most of his life. This cultivated his personality of tolerance and generosity," says chief director Ding Yinnan.





The biopic The Calligraphy Master is about the legendary life of Qi Gong and his influence on generations of Chinese people. (Photo provided to China Daily)

The 78-year-old is known for his biographical movies based on historical personalities, such as Deng Xiaoping (2003) and Zhou Enlai (1992), which topped that year's box office.

"After so many years of directing movies on political leaders, I wanted to make a switch. Chinese intellectuals of the 1930s are attractive subjects for their upright personalities," says Ding.

But in the world's second-largest movie market with 618 domestic titles last year, biopics remain a genre that draws limited interest from investors.

The Calligraphy Master, for instance, took three years to raise money, and the script was revised eight times. Instead of finding investment from bankers or online companies, Ding persuaded some famed calligraphers to donate their artworks and sold these by promoting them to collectors.

Zhang Shaogang, a popular TV host who plays the role of a middle-aged Qi in the movie, says it may help audiences escape busy modern life and relax a bit.

Ding Zhen, one of the directors of the film, says: "It's a restrained and comparatively slow-paced movie. We are not pushing to dramatize Qi's life, as he was mild-tempered and easily forgave those who harmed him."

Although a media preview on Sunday was met with applause, the crew still remains concerned about the market potential of such biopic productions.

Zhang says most trade analysts he contacted appeared pessimistic about The Calligraphy Master's box-office prospects. Such apprehensions come amid the China release of Hollywood blockbuster Mission: Impossible－Rogue Nation on Tuesday, and several upcoming homegrown big-budget movies.

"We hope the audience can get close to Qi's mind and soul, and look back at their own lives," says Ding Yinnan. "Qi represents the Chinese moral spirit to protect the country's traditional culture, which deserves respect and remembrance."

Some scholars also gave the movie positive reviews.

Yin Hong, executive vice-president of Tsinghua School of Journalism, believes the characters, three actors playing Qi at different ages, make the master calligrapher look lifelike on screen.

"The movie shows the Chinese philosophy of life," Yin says.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## meis

Jlaw said:


> But TPP will collapse China economy would be their come back


Vietnam mimics everything from China, from governance system to economy system BUT China do better than them. Once a dog, forever a dog. But then again, it's natural... Sinosphere. Fyi, Vietnam is overly obsessed with East-Asia (superior culture), and of course they wouldn't tell you that. You need to observe.



TaiShang said:


> I would say it is mostly Muricans and Indians. Their media went berserk over the past month. Vietnamese and others simply repeat what they hear or read.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *China continues to promote world trade*
> 
> China, the world's second biggest economy with the world's largest population, has become the 16th member to accept the Trade Facilitation Agreement of the WTO (World Trade Organization) recently.
> 
> In order to promote world trade facilitation, China has pushed for negotiations to accelerate its implementation. Initiated in October 2004, negotiations have progressed very slowly with an agreement formally approved at the Bali ministerial conference in December 2013.
> 
> However, the agreement has not taken effect as scheduled on July 31, 2014, because India has insisted on resolving food safety problems. In November 2014, the United States and India have agreed on trade facilitation and then the WTO General Council passed the agreement and launched it into acceptance procedures.
> 
> The agreement can come into effect if two thirds of members accept it. This is the first multilateral trade treaty endorsed by the WTO.
> 
> China remains positive about negotiations. Beijing had participated in the making of eight proposals including: trade regulations, risk management, follow-up inspections, priority areas, technology aids, capacity building and more, putting forward plans to help the Doha Round equitable development go into effect.
> 
> China submitted the implementation plan on June 30, 2014. The Chinese government believes the trade deal will lower costs and drive global economic growth. As the first developing country to accept the agreement, China has played an exemplary role.
> 
> China has carried out policy reforms for free trade zones in Shanghai, east China, Tianjin, north China, Guangdong and Fujian, south China. In a bid to clear trade barriers and create convenient customs procedures, Beijing has boosted modernization of the port management system nationwide, which demonstrates China’s sincere efforts to promote world trade.


China is the largest economy in the world in Dec 2014. And you can read it on wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

meis said:


> Vietnam mimics everything from China, from governance system to economy system BUT China do better than them. Once a dog, forever a dog. But then again, it's natural... Sinosphere. Fyi, Vietnam is overly obsessed with East-Asia (superior culture), and of course they wouldn't tell you that. You need to observe.



The road to excellence is to accept one's weaknesses and acknowledge others' strengths. China has learned a lot from South Korea, Singapore and Japan in its push for development and still miles and miles to go. So many academic paper recognizes how Singaporean and Japanese economic models have been instrumental in China's economic growth. In university, we did workshop on public policy in South Korea and debated how we could learn from it. 

***

*Better livelihood more important than economic data: Li*

2015-09-10

Premier Li Keqiang played down concerns over the world's second-largest economy's slowing growth on Thursday, saying that *better livelihood is more important than economic data.*

China reported growth rate at 7 percent over the first six months in 2015, a widely-regarded subdued performance compared to the previous double-digit growth.

*What China has done, however, is "by no means easy" for a $10-trillion economy, *Li said at the annual meeting of the New Champions of the World Economic Forum, also known as Summer Davos, in the northeast port city of Dalian, Liaoning province.

What makes China's achievement remarkable is, Li added, that its economic statistics still outclassed most of other economies still reeling from a global slowdown.

In display of how Chinese economy is restructuring well, service industry contributed 50 percent to the gross domestic product (GDP), said the premier. High-flying sectors also include IT, culture, and tourism and environmental protection-related businesses.

Li also said that the government aims to make people better off. Some 7.18 million jobs were created in the first six months, keeping city unemployment rate down at 5.1 percent.

"Lower growth rate is acceptable as long as jobs are created, people are getting better paid and there's less pollution," said the Premier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## meis

TaiShang said:


> The road to excellence is to accept one's weaknesses and acknowledge others' strengths. China has learned a lot from South Korea, Singapore and Japan in its push for development and still miles and miles to go. So many academic paper recognizes how Singaporean and Japanese economic models have been instrumental in China's economic growth. In university, we did workshop on public policy in South Korea and debated how we could learn from it.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Better livelihood more important than economic data: Li*
> 
> 2015-09-10
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang played down concerns over the world's second-largest economy's slowing growth on Thursday, saying that *better livelihood is more important than economic data.*
> 
> China reported growth rate at 7 percent over the first six months in 2015, a widely-regarded subdued performance compared to the previous double-digit growth.
> 
> *What China has done, however, is "by no means easy" for a $10-trillion economy, *Li said at the annual meeting of the New Champions of the World Economic Forum, also known as Summer Davos, in the northeast port city of Dalian, Liaoning province.
> 
> What makes China's achievement remarkable is, Li added, that its economic statistics still outclassed most of other economies still reeling from a global slowdown.
> 
> In display of how Chinese economy is restructuring well, service industry contributed 50 percent to the gross domestic product (GDP), said the premier. High-flying sectors also include IT, culture, and tourism and environmental protection-related businesses.
> 
> Li also said that the government aims to make people better off. Some 7.18 million jobs were created in the first six months, keeping city unemployment rate down at 5.1 percent.
> 
> "Lower growth rate is acceptable as long as jobs are created, people are getting better paid and there's less pollution," said the Premier.


PRC learned it from Lee Kuan Yew, the father of SG.

Every Chinese must watch it. Watch every parts. You'll learned a lot. Lee teaches you Capitalism 101.






Etc. 1 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *New movie celebrates a Chinese cultural icon*
> 
> 2015-09-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biopic The Calligraphy Master is about the legendary life of Qi Gong and his influence on generations of Chinese people. (Photo provided to China Daily)
> 
> The works of Qi Gong (1912-2005) have long been the target of forgery, but during his lifetime, the Chinese calligraphy master seemed to not mind the fakes much.
> 
> "They write better than me," he once joked about one such forger, and even forgave the act, thinking the person did it for a living.
> 
> *This anecdote is part of The Calligraphy Master, a movie on Qi's middle age and later years, which will hit mainland cinemas on Thursday.
> 
> As one of China's most prestigious calligraphers and a renowned ink painter, art connoisseur and teacher, Qi has influenced many generations.
> 
> In a homage to his contribution to the arts and culture, the movie debuts on Sept 10, when China celebrates Teachers' Day. In 1991 Qi had initiated a scholarship to support poorer students at Beijing Normal University.*
> 
> Qi had witnessed turbulent times from the days of the Republic of China (1912-49) up to the "cultural revolution" (1966-76). But he never gave up on his artistic pursuits, even in difficult situations. His talent turned him into a cultural icon in the 1980s.
> 
> "Qi was treated unfairly by the then-revolutionaries for most of his life. This cultivated his personality of tolerance and generosity," says chief director Ding Yinnan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biopic The Calligraphy Master is about the legendary life of Qi Gong and his influence on generations of Chinese people. (Photo provided to China Daily)
> 
> The 78-year-old is known for his biographical movies based on historical personalities, such as Deng Xiaoping (2003) and Zhou Enlai (1992), which topped that year's box office.
> 
> "After so many years of directing movies on political leaders, I wanted to make a switch. Chinese intellectuals of the 1930s are attractive subjects for their upright personalities," says Ding.
> 
> But in the world's second-largest movie market with 618 domestic titles last year, biopics remain a genre that draws limited interest from investors.
> 
> The Calligraphy Master, for instance, took three years to raise money, and the script was revised eight times. Instead of finding investment from bankers or online companies, Ding persuaded some famed calligraphers to donate their artworks and sold these by promoting them to collectors.
> 
> Zhang Shaogang, a popular TV host who plays the role of a middle-aged Qi in the movie, says it may help audiences escape busy modern life and relax a bit.
> 
> Ding Zhen, one of the directors of the film, says: "It's a restrained and comparatively slow-paced movie. We are not pushing to dramatize Qi's life, as he was mild-tempered and easily forgave those who harmed him."
> 
> Although a media preview on Sunday was met with applause, the crew still remains concerned about the market potential of such biopic productions.
> 
> Zhang says most trade analysts he contacted appeared pessimistic about The Calligraphy Master's box-office prospects. Such apprehensions come amid the China release of Hollywood blockbuster Mission: Impossible－Rogue Nation on Tuesday, and several upcoming homegrown big-budget movies.
> 
> "We hope the audience can get close to Qi's mind and soul, and look back at their own lives," says Ding Yinnan. "Qi represents the Chinese moral spirit to protect the country's traditional culture, which deserves respect and remembrance."
> 
> Some scholars also gave the movie positive reviews.
> 
> Yin Hong, executive vice-president of Tsinghua School of Journalism, believes the characters, three actors playing Qi at different ages, make the master calligrapher look lifelike on screen.
> 
> "The movie shows the Chinese philosophy of life," Yin says.


Sadly, this movie is only available in one cinema out of 60 of my city, 20km away from my place.
I guess I have to watch it in Youku.com when the movie is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Dell is planning a big expansion in China*
> SEPTEMBER 10, 2015, 10:08 AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tech company is pouring billions into fast-growing market.*
> 
> PC maker Dell is setting its sights on China in a big way.
> 
> The computer company announced Thursday that it is *planning to invest $125 billion in China* over the next five years.
> 
> “The Internet is the new engine for China’s future economic growth and has unlimited potential,” CEO Michael Dell said in a statement.
> 
> China is the second-largest market for Dell, which has operated in the country for about 20 years. The company had about $5 billion in annual sales in China before going private in 2013.
> 
> With its massive population and burgeoning middle class, China has become a fiercely competitive market for many tech firms. Dell, for its part, announced partnerships with China Electronics and the municipal government of Guiyang earlier this year to bolster its prospects in the country.
> 
> ***
> 
> What ? Was not China collapsing last week?


I guess some members think Dell/Foxconn TO invest in some sub-continent means they will leave China.
No, they won't. They will also help China move up under the initiatives of Made-in-China 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> I guess some members think Dell/Foxconn TO invest in some sub-continent means they will leave China.
> No, they won't. They will also help China move up under the initiatives of Made-in-China 2025.



Even Google is trying to crawl back to China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Even Google is trying to crawl back to China


Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China to roll out trillion-yuan fiscal stimulus *
Xinhua, September 11, 2015

China is considering more than 1 trillion yuan in fiscal stimulus over the next three years, according to a latest report from the China International Capital Corporation (CICC).

A total of 1.2 trillion yuan (188 billion U.S. dollars) to 1.5 trillion yuan may be taken from the government coffers to replenish the capital for investment projects, mainly those already approved by the authorities, the investment bank estimated.

The stimulus is likely to drive a total potential investment of 5 trillion yuan to 7 trillion yuan in the next three years, or 2.5 percent to 3.4 percent of the 2015 GDP each year, it said.

Investment projects will be funded by not only policy banks but also commercial lenders and private investors via the public-private partnership.

The report came after the Ministry of Finance put forward multiple fiscal policies aimed at stabilizing growth on Tuesday, such as coordinating funds to accelerate project construction, activating idle money and widening tax breaks.

The move indicated that China's fiscal policy will be "firing on all cylinders to support growth", the CICC said.

China is battling a property downturn, industrial overcapacity, sluggish demand and struggling exports, which dropped growth to 7 percent for the first half of the year.

Fiscal policy has moved to center stage in growth stabilization, as the room for monetary loosening became more constrained after several interest rate cuts and fiscal deposits continued to increase, according to the CICC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## steelseries779

_* Vietnam lowers mid-point rate to 21,890 dong/dollar_

* Trading band widened to 3 pct from 2 pct

* Intervention timely and warranted - economists

* Adjustments sufficient till early 2016 -c.bank (Adds details, more comments)

By Ho Binh Minh and My Pham

HANOI, Aug 19 (Reuters) - Vietnam devalued the dong on Wednesday for the third time this year as authorities moved to bolster a languid export sector facing fresh challenges from a surprise devaluation of the Chinese yuan.

The State Bank of Vietnam (SBV) said the intervention was also in anticipation of the U.S. Federal Reserve raising rates. It widened the dollar/dong trading band for the second time in a week, underscoring concerns a weaker yuan could further inflame bloated trade deficit.

*Vietnam's economy is closely tied to its communist neighbour, with three quarters of bilateral trade worth $60 billion being imports from China.*

Global markets were alarmed when China devalued the yuan by nearly 2 percent on Aug. 11, with analysts fearing a further weakening over coming months and heightened worries of a global currency war.

Vietnam lowered the official mid-point rate by 0.99 percent to 21,890 dong per dollar and widened the trading band for the second time in six days, to 3 percent from 2 percent. The SBV allowed 1-percent currency depreciations in January and May.

ANZ analysts said the devaluation was more aggressive than expected, while HSBC Vietnam welcomed the quick response.

"The move of the central bank is fast and almost unprecedented in Vietnam," HSBC Vietnam chairman Pham Hong Hai said in a statement. "The bank is ready to handle market challenges."

The dong, among Asia's most resilient currencies, dropped to 22,380/22,400 per dollar on the interbank market at 0344 GMT on Wednesday, off 1.3 percent from the previous day and down 4.5 percent so far this year. Gold rose 1.3 percent to sell at 34.62 million dong ($1,547) per tael in Hanoi.



TRADE CHALLENGE

*The weaker yuan has sparked concern of more Chinese goods flooding Vietnam's market. Trade with China was in deficit of $19.33 billion in the first seven months of 2015, versus a $14.88 billion deficit a year ago.*

Export-reliant Vietnam saw shipments grow 8.9 percent in that period, below the government's 10 percent target.

The SBV said the dong's exchange rate had "sufficiently large ground" to be flexible into next year.

Cheaper Chinese exports could pose a challenge as Vietnam's low-cost manufacturing sector competes with China for orders for clothing brands and electronics firms like Samsung and Microsoft, which has reduced operations in China and shifted some to Vietnam.

With Wednesday's new band, the dong could fall to 22,547 per dollar in interbank deals, or 2 percent down from the previous day. The dong has now weakened 4.5 percent in interbank and 3 percent on unofficial markets, against the SBV's pledge to let it slip 2 percent in 2015. (Editing by Martin Petty & Shri Navaratnam)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

VND is a sub currency to CNY. Vietnam is lowering the rate to fullfill their provincial duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## steelseries779

utp45 said:


> VND is a sub currency to CNY. Vietnam is lowering the rate to fullfill their provincial duty.



True. Vietnam is like a economy vassal to China, China is on the dominant position in bilateral trade with Vietnam. China just don't even need to do anything in SCS but lower yuan's value to a little extent, Vietnam lost 5 billion dollars, Vietnam will collapse. Also China Yuan is becoming world reserve currency (47 countrires now have Yuan as reserves in their basket as of the end of 2014), Vietnam will lose the trade war to China forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

utp45 said:


> VND is a sub currency to CNY. Vietnam is lowering the rate to fullfill their provincial duty.



And RMB is a subcurrency to USD? Given that RMB has been pegged to the USD for a decent amount of time.


----------



## applesauce

terranMarine said:


> Even Google is trying to crawl back to China



they burned that bridge, gonna have to give up a lot to get back in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And RMB is a subcurrency to USD? Given that RMB has been pegged to the USD for a decent amount of time.


VND is not pegged to CNY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

meis said:


> PRC learned it from Lee Kuan Yew, the father of SG.
> 
> Every Chinese must watch it. Watch every parts. You'll learned a lot. Lee teaches you Capitalism 101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc. 1 - YouTube



I hope not. LKY is a western worshipper and favors foreigners over his people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Please do remember: South Korean movies are not considered foreign, hence, there is no quota unlike the one placed on other foreign productions.



why is that? I don't watch Korean movies as they twist history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## windywine

~_~


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> The road to excellence is to accept one's weaknesses and acknowledge others' strengths. China has learned a lot from South Korea, Singapore and Japan in its push for development and still miles and miles to go. So many academic paper recognizes how Singaporean and Japanese economic models have been instrumental in China's economic growth. In university, we did workshop on public policy in South Korea and debated how we could learn from it.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Better livelihood more important than economic data: Li*
> 
> 2015-09-10
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang played down concerns over the world's second-largest economy's slowing growth on Thursday, saying that *better livelihood is more important than economic data.*
> 
> China reported growth rate at 7 percent over the first six months in 2015, a widely-regarded subdued performance compared to the previous double-digit growth.
> 
> *What China has done, however, is "by no means easy" for a $10-trillion economy, *Li said at the annual meeting of the New Champions of the World Economic Forum, also known as Summer Davos, in the northeast port city of Dalian, Liaoning province.
> 
> What makes China's achievement remarkable is, Li added, that its economic statistics still outclassed most of other economies still reeling from a global slowdown.
> 
> In display of how Chinese economy is restructuring well, service industry contributed 50 percent to the gross domestic product (GDP), said the premier. High-flying sectors also include IT, culture, and tourism and environmental protection-related businesses.
> 
> Li also said that the government aims to make people better off. Some 7.18 million jobs were created in the first six months, keeping city unemployment rate down at 5.1 percent.
> 
> "Lower growth rate is acceptable as long as jobs are created, people are getting better paid and there's less pollution," said the Premier.



Well said!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And RMB is a subcurrency to USD? Given that RMB has been pegged to the USD for a decent amount of time.



I think you need to check this out
Do you see your currency?

What a myriad of ways to slide!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LowPost

*Boeing Ready to Move 737 Production to China*


*The US-based aerospace manufacturer is looking to shift some of its production work to China, where it expects the number of commercial airplanes operating in the country to almost triple over the next two decades.*

Aerospace company Boeing is working out plans to move final production work on its 737 to a new factory in China, in anticipation of a continuing increase in demand from China for new airplanes, reported industry magazine Aviation Week on Friday. 

According to the magazine's sources, the deal to move some production to China will be announced when Chinese President Xi Jinping stops in Seattle, Washington on September 23, as part of his first state visit to the US.
Boeing's 737 Next Generation airplane is currently manufactured at the company's US production facility based at Renton, outside Seattle, and the manufacturer is expecting the president's visit to coincide with a boost in orders for planes from Chinese air carriers.
Boeing declined to comment on the Aviation Week report, which reveals plans for the new facility in China to take unfinished 737 aircraft from the assembly line in Renton, and carry out painting, flight testing, delivery certification and customer acceptance in order to complete the aircraft production, a process which can take up to six weeks.

The development is an extension of the already productive relationship between Boeing and Chinese manufacturing; factories in China make parts for the 747 and the 787, as well as components for the 737 Next Generation. The current model is the third generation derivative of Boeing 737, the world's best-selling narrow-body airliner, which followed the 737 Classic into production in 1996.

Last month Boeing released its projections for the Chinese airliner market over the next 20 years, which predicts the Chinese fleet to almost triple by 2034, from 2,570 airplanes in 2014 to 7,210 airplanes in 2034.
"China's aviation market is incredibly dynamic, from its leading airlines to its startups and low-cost carriers," said Ihssane Mounir, Boeing's vice president of Sales and Marketing for Northeast Asia.

The projected demand for 6,330 new airplanes includes 4,630 single-aisle aircraft like the 737, which "help Chinese carriers connect and stimulate growth along the Economic Belt as part of the One Belt, One Road Strategy," said Boeing, who anticipate a particular rise in demand from low-cost carriers. 

While Chinese low-cost airlines are currently responsible for about 8 percent of single-aisle market demand, explained the manufacturer, this is expected to rise to 25-30 percent of demand by 2034, driven by China's growing middle-class population, new visa policies and the underlying strength of its economic growth.

Read more: Boeing Ready to Move 737 Production to China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*New deal to facilitate China auto export to Arab countries *

English.news.cn | 2015-09-12 23:56:17 | Editor: huaxia






Photo taken on Sept. 11, 2015 shows the exhibition area of the China-Arab States Expo 2015 in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. A total of 163 deals worth about 171.2 billion yuan (26.8 billion U.S. dollars) were signed during the second China-Arab States Expo in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)


YINCHUAN, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese trade association and a firm has signed an agreement with a Jordanian company to facilitate the export of Chinese automobiles and parts to Arab countries.

The deal was reached between the China Council for Promotion of International Trade, Ningxia Silk Road ePath Co. and Aqaba National Real Estate Projects, which was headquartered in south Jordanian city of Aqaba.

Under the agreement, Chinese auto exporters will be able to store cars and components in a bonded area in Aqaba owned by the Jordanian company before selling the goods to the Arab markets.

"We welcome Chinese automakers to build assembling factories in our bonded area in Aqaba, which can save tariffs for them," Sharif Kamal, board member of the Jordanian company told Xinhua.

Ningxia Silk Road ePath, a cross-border e-commerce platform, will work out ways to connect online and offline businesses between China and Arab countries.

"The specific cooperation model is yet to be discussed, and our cooperation will be far beyond the auto business," said Feng Hejin, vice general manager of the Ningxia company.

The three parties will seek for more cooperation opportunities in the future, according to the agreement.

This deal was signed on the China-Arab States Auto Cooperation Forum, a major part of the ongoing China-Arab States Expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-22Raptor

China Data Add to Doubts About Beijing’s Ability to Meet Growth Target

BEIJING—Two Chinese economic reports gave a glimpse of the growing challenge for Beijing in reaching its full-year growth target of about 7%.

Factory production and fixed-asset investment in China were both weaker than expected in August, a month when Beijing temporarily closed some factories ahead of a high-profile military parade.

The data released Sunday pointed to continued weakness across large swaths of the world’s second-largest economy, heaping more pressure on the government to seek to further stimulate activity.

“This is very disappointing data,” said ANZ economist Li-Gang Liu. “It’s very difficult to see Premier Li Keqiang getting his 7% growth target this year.”

China’s industrial production grew 6.1% year-over-year in August, according to the National Bureau of Statistics. While this was marginally faster than July’s 6.0% level, it compared with an already very low reading in August of 2014 and fell well below a median 6.6% forecast by 12 economists in a Wall Street Journal survey.

Fixed-asset investment in nonrural areas of China rose 10.9% in the January-August period compared with the year-earlier period. This was also below expectation and slower than the 11.2% increase recorded in the January-July period.

Retail sales in China increased by a better-than-expected 10.8% year-over-year in August, accelerating from a 10.5% year-over-year increase in July.

Questions over the health of China’s economy have rattled global markets in recent weeks amid concern that the slowdown could be worse than expected.

A chemical explosion in the port city of Tianjin in August and temporary pollution-related factory closures near Beijing in advance of the Sept. 3 parade to commemorate the end of World War II probably further eroded factory production, said ING economist Tim Condon, although he said market volatility was probably a bigger factor. “It will be good to get August behind us,” Mr. Condon said.

At a meeting of global business leaders in northeast China last week, Premier Li said achieving 7% growth in the first half “has not been easy” but added that systemic risk has abated and the economy remains on track to meet all major targets this year.

Nevertheless, in issuing Sunday’s data, the statistics bureau warned of continued headwinds. “The foundation for the recovery is not solid,” it said on its website. “External and internal demand for industrial products remains weak and industrial production still faces relatively big downward pressure.”

Economists said they expect China to again cut required bank reserves in the next few months and further pressure local government officials to accelerate infrastructure spending in a bid to boost growth.

“I’m sure the government’s thinking, now that summer has passed, they can stop worrying about financial volatility and support the real economy,” said Conference Board economist Andrew Polk. “I wouldn’t rule out another interest-rate cut if they thought it would work.”

China’s economy has struggled despite five interest rate cuts and several reductions in required bank reserves since November. Even if China achieves its about 7% growth target in 2015 it would be the economy’s slowest annual pace in 25 years.

The Ministry of Finance recently took another step to ease the debt burden of local governments, announcing the third phase of a plan to convert local-government debt into instruments with lower interest rates and longer maturity. The total amount of debt under this program this year now stands at 3.2 trillion yuan (US$502.1 billion). Helping local governments deal with their debts is, in part, intended to free up money for more infrastructure spending.

China’s policy banks, led by China Development Bank, will also play an important role in providing infrastructure funds in coming months, said China Merchants Securities economist Zhang Yiping.

August’s better-than-expected retail sales figures were a positive sign given earlier concern that volatility in China’s stock markets could dent retail confidence, said Oliver Barron, China research head with investment bank North Square Blue Oak. But continued weak investment figures show that government spending still hasn’t kicked in and property investment remains disappointing, he added.

“The third quarter will likely see growth of 6.5% at the low to 6.7%,” said Mr. Barron. “So they would need to see a notable improvement in the last three months of this year if they’re going to get close to their 7% target,” he added.

Housing sales rose 18.7% in the first eight months of the year, while real-estate investment rose 3.5% from January to August, down from double-digit levels recorded in recent years, the statistics agency reported.

China Data Add to Doubts About Beijing’s Ability to Meet Growth Target - WSJ


----------



## Keel

By Gao Yuan (China Daily)Updated: 2015-09-10 08:08
CommentsPrintMailLargeMediumSmall


*



*​

*Company showcases more products from Motorola subsidiary*

Lenovo Group Ltd, the world's biggest personal computer maker, has tried its best to throw a dampener over Apple Inc's much anticipated product updates on Thursday, by launching powerful competing devices the day before the United States-based tech giant revealed itslatest plans.

Lenovo is hoping to boost its own mobile device sales by using its recently purchased Motorola unit.

So as the clock ticked down to the Apple launch, Lenovo introduced its new smartwatch, the 
Moto360, as well as a number of other smartphones and tablets.

Yang Yuanqing, Lenovo's chairman and chief executive officer, insisted the Beijing-based firm has a better product strategy than its rivals, after restructuring the Motorola unit.

Chen Xudong, Lenovo's senior president and head of its mobile business, said the Moto360 will cost a fraction of the price of the Apple Watch.

Antonio Wang, an analyst at research firm International Data Corp, said although the loss-making Motorola has hurt Lenovo's profitability in the past quarter－and is likely to continuethat in the next one or two quarters－Motorola has given the Chinese firm its best chance ofentering the high-end market.

"Lenovo will pick up strength after Motorola fully integrates its system, and new productsstart to roll into China and major overseas markets," said Wang.

Anshul Gupta, research director at Gartner Inc, said the appeal of premium smartphones will be key for vendors to attract buyers and grow their market shares in China.

Apple remains the biggest obstacle for local manufacturers to achieve that goal, however.

Yang also took time to praise Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, the networking and telecommunications equipment and services company, on its most-recent product designs,adding it was one of the few vendors that had focused on product, without relying on marketing stunts.

Although the two local giants battle each other in the market, Huawei and Lenovo both view Apple as their main rival.

The Guangdong-based Huawei has just attempted to hit Apple hard before its new iPhones become available, by also launching its latest flagship, the Mate S, locally. The 4,199 yuan ($658) pamphlet directly targets iPhone users.

Xiaomi Corp, meanwhile, and six-month-old Qiku Network Technologies (Shenzhen) Co Ltd, have also unveiled new products in recent weeks, in an attempt to take a bite out of Apple'smarketing momentum.

"We will bring the full spectrum of Motorola devices to China, covering a wider range ofusers and online sales," Yang said on Wednesday.

"Lenovo-branded handsets will focus on working with telecom carriers, launching contractphones with them."

He also introduced a Motorola handset to the market at the smartwatch launch.

The Moto 360 becomes the first wearable available in the country running on Google Inc's Android Wear operating system tailored for smartwatches and other wearable gadgets.

The introduction of Android Wear reflects Google's ambition in China, too, as speculationmounts that the world's largest search engine is set to return to the Chinese mainland.

Yang said Lenovo will be Google's "closest ally" if the US firm makes a reappearance.

The new Motorola handset, armed with a 21-mega pixel camera, allows users to tailor thecolor and texture of its back case, and is aimed at luring self-conscious young iPhone users.

Lenovo gets ready to steal Apple's thunder[2]- Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiger Genie

don't blame lenovo for trying but I don;t think there is ANY customer segment that puts Apple and Lenovo in the same short list. Completely different


----------



## Keel

*Lenovo introduces its new smartwatch, the Moto360*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Tiger Genie said:


> don't blame lenovo for trying but I don;t think there is ANY customer segment that puts Apple and Lenovo in the same short list. Completely different



In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business. Nobody in business uses Apple except for recreation.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Keel said:


> *Lenovo introduces its new smartwatch, the Moto360*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH, Motorola ... now become 'Made in China', Good Job Lenovo !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Speeder 2

cnleio said:


> OH, Motorola ... now become 'Made in China', Good Job Lenovo !



No wonder Motorala just launched highly competitive MotoX smartphone. Levono is behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StormShadow

Love lenovo phones. I bought a lenovo p70. It was to get lollipop upgrade in the 2nd quarter of 2015... still didnt get it.  
If this continues, it cant stand a chance against xiaomi in the Indian market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

FairAndUnbiased said:


> In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business. Nobody in business uses Apple except for recreation.


I like Lenovo Thinkpad series but in mobile iPhone rocks because of iOS. However, I don't like apple watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Genie

FairAndUnbiased said:


> In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business. Nobody in business uses Apple except for recreation.



in my company it is 50 50 mac vs windows. within windows it is 1/3 dell 1/3 hp 1/3 others, inc lenovo. windows pc's just compete on price deals


----------



## HttpError

FairAndUnbiased said:


> In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business. Nobody in business uses Apple except for recreation.


I can vouch for that Lenovo's Thinkpads have legendary reputation for their reliability. Though Apple has completely different segment to target, but lenovo is really catching up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Lenovo: We’ll be a different company next quarter*

Lenovo will be in a "very different" situation in terms of profit in the coming quarters as the Chinese technology giant implements a turnaround strategy amid a slowing PC sector and market turmoil in developing countries, the company's president said.

The world's number one PC maker saw profits plunge 51 percent year-over-year to $105 million in the first fiscal quarter, a fall it attributes to "severe challenges" in key markets such as China and Brazil.

But concerns about Chinese growth that has sent stock markets into turmoil recently are not worrying Lenovo as it looks to restructure. 

"We are taking all the action in terms of combining things, in terms of taking out certain costs, becoming even more efficient in some other areas. Of course, we are in the process of doing that. We are going to execute within these things," Gianfranco Lanci, president and chief operating officer at Lenovo, said at a roundtable with reporters at the IFA consumer electronics show in Berlin this week.

Lenovo is the world's biggest PC maker with a 20.3 percent market share but it is struggling with a market that will see shipments fall 8.7 percent year-on-year in 2015, according to IDC. On top of this, Lenovo is still continuing to integrate the Motorola business it bought fromGoogle for $12.5 billion last year, and the acquisition of IBM's low end server business.

But Lanci said the company is taking steps to improve profitability in the face of these headwinds. Lenovo is axing 3,200 jobs in non-manufacturing parts of the business that will see it save $650 million in the second half of the year. Lanci said Lenovo was also "optimizing" the product portfolio it offers and streamlining the supply chain to use the same suppliers for its PC and server business. The result will be improved second-quarter results, according to Lanci. 

"We are already doing a lot of things you still don't see in terms of impact, because we started these things more or less at the end of Q1 this year. But by the end of this quarter we should be in a very very different situation than before," the Lenovo executive said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airuah

I just bought a Lenovo all in one desktop...I just wanted something for small time office stuff. So decided to go for something cheep. 

Not happy with the performance. Windows 8.1 not performing good and actually crashed. Then I had some similar reviews from friends . so had to install windows 8 which works ok . but performance still suboptimal. I don't think it can match apple or even dell or HP or Sony comps for that matter in terms of performance. 

The only positive thing - it is cheep. So people buy it and later revert it after experiencing the performance.


----------



## TaiShang

airuah said:


> I just bought a Lenovo all in one desktop...I just wanted something for small time office stuff. So decided to go for something cheep.
> 
> Not happy with the performance. Windows 8.1 not performing good and actually crashed. Then I had some similar reviews from friends . so had to install windows 8 which works ok . but performance still suboptimal. I don't think it can match apple or even dell or HP or Sony comps for that matter in terms of performance.
> 
> The only positive thing - it is cheep. So people buy it and later revert it after experiencing the performance.



Good story.

Lenovo laptops are not cheap. If you want cheap, buy HP.

Windows 8.1 crashes often, on my ASUS, as well.

Laptop is the work monster preferred by hardcore users.

My friend has been using it for four years like a work horse and it is performing outstandingly well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China pours funds into medical research*

*English.news.cn 2015-09-10 19:11:30*

BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government has poured 30 billion yuan (4.7 billion U.S. dollars) into medical research since 2011, according to the country's health authorities.


"China has been giving greater support to research and development in the medical field," said Qin Huaijin, an official in charge of science and education with the National Health and Family Planning Commission, at a press conference on Thursday.

*The country has been making an increasing number of medical research achievements at international level.*

Qin noted that Chinese scientists had more than 230,000 medical papers published in the world-leading journals of the Science Citation Index between the start of 2010 and the end of 2014. This was more than all but one other country, and *China has topped the world in terms of the number of health-related patent applications since 2011.*

A China-developed HIV test, revealed in 2011 and adopted nationwide since, has shortened the window period, the minimum time from infection to detection, to 11 days from the previous 22 days, according to Qin.

Editor: Tian Shaohui​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> * China pours funds into medical research*
> 
> *English.news.cn 2015-09-10 19:11:30*
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government has poured 30 billion yuan (4.7 billion U.S. dollars) into medical research since 2011, according to the country's health authorities.
> 
> 
> "China has been giving greater support to research and development in the medical field," said Qin Huaijin, an official in charge of science and education with the National Health and Family Planning Commission, at a press conference on Thursday.
> 
> *The country has been making an increasing number of medical research achievements at international level.*
> 
> Qin noted that Chinese scientists had more than 230,000 medical papers published in the world-leading journals of the Science Citation Index between the start of 2010 and the end of 2014. This was more than all but one other country, and *China has topped the world in terms of the number of health-related patent applications since 2011.*
> 
> A China-developed HIV test, revealed in 2011 and adopted nationwide since, has shortened the window period, the minimum time from infection to detection, to 11 days from the previous 22 days, according to Qin.
> 
> Editor: Tian Shaohui​




The general quality of patents in China is very low, so numbers alone are hardly consequential. You can look at the net royalty paid by countries for IP, and you can see there that China is among the biggest payers for IP to foreign countries, while US receives largest inflows of money as IP royalty.


----------



## JSCh

*Justin Yifu Lin: China may join the ranks of high income countries in five years - People's Daily Online*
(People's Daily Online) *16:32, September 14, 2015*

Justin Yifu Lin, renowned economist and a professor of Peking University, said that China may rank among high income countries in 2020, when attending the First Great Minds China Forum and the founding conference of Beijing Contemporary Economics Foundation on Sept. 12 in Beijing, Beijing News reported.

Lin said that Chinese mainland may rank among high income countries in 2020. Following South Korea and China's Taiwan province, Chinese mainland will be the world’s third economy that has ascended from low-income economy to middle-income economy and further to high-income economy.

According to the data released by the National Bureau of Statistics, China's per capital GDP was 6,767 USD in 2013, and the figure was 7,575 USD in 2014, representing a growth of 12 percent.

However, not all the developing countries can maintain such a growth rate. Lin also pointed out that many developing countries are facing problems such as low income or the middle-income trap.

According to Lin, from 1950 to 2008, only 13 middle-income economies ascend to high-income economies, among which 8 are west European countries or oil producing countries. And the rest five are Japan and the so-called "Four Asian Tigers" in 1970s and 1980s.

"The average growth of per capita GDP in developed countries is 2 percent. If the growth of per capita GDP of a developing country doesn't exceed 2 percent, it can't narrow the gap with developed countries," Lin said.

In Lin's point of view, the per capita GDP growth of developing countries is very unsatisfactory. So far, he hasn't seen any developing countries that adopt mainstream Western development theories achieve success.

(Editor:Kong Defang,Bianji)​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*India to nix tariffs for 42.5% of items traded with China under mega pact | Business Line*
*Amiti Sen. New Delhi, September 13: *

India and China have agreed to remove import duties on close to half the goods traded between them under the proposed Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) pact, a development that is likely to give the domestic industry sleepless nights.

The RCEP countries — which include the 10-member Asean bloc, India, Japan, China, South Korea, New Zealand and Australia — reached a breakthrough on the initial offers for eliminating tariffs on goods at a meeting of trade ministers in Kuala Lumpur late last month.

“India and China have agreed to remove duties on 42.5 per cent of traded items in the initial offers,” an industry representative who attended a recent stakeholder meeting in New Delhi told _BusinessLine_. “We are nervous as no sector would want zero duty access for Chinese goods. But a pragmatic approach needs to be taken as we will also gain duty-free access into China,” the industry representative added.

India’s trade deficit with China crossed $40 billion last fiscal and is about a third of the total.

“Detailed offers on items to be opened up will be made by the RCEP members in Busan, South Korea, in October which will be followed by requests for improvement, subsequent revised offers, and their finalisation,” a Commerce Ministry official said.

*Stakeholder consultations*

The Commerce and Industry Ministry has started stakeholder consultations with industry representatives to identify goods where duties can be eliminated and those that need to be protected. There will be more such meetings in Mumbai, Kolkata and other cities. The elimination of duties will be carried out over a 10-year period. RCEP members hope to conclude the negotiations by the end of the year, which could lead to the creation of the largest free trade bloc, accounting for 45 per cent of the world population and a GDP of over $21 trillion.

New Delhi has offered to open its markets widest for the Asean, by agreeing to eliminate tariffs on 80 per cent of items, and this will be reciprocated by all the members of the bloc. As India has already committed to removing tariffs on 74 per cent items in the bilateral FTA (free trade agreement) signed with the Asean, the additional commitment under RCEP is not substantial.

For Japan and South Korea, India has offered to open 65 per cent of items, which is lower than what it has already committed under its existing bilateral FTAs with the countries, but may include slightly different items as both countries have to be given the same offer under RCEP. The two have agreed to reduce tariffs on 80 per cent of goods from India.

India has offered Australia and New Zealand — neither has an FTA with India — duty elimination on 42.5 per cent items. New Zealand and Australia have, in turn, offered to reduce tariffs on 62.5 per cent and 80 per cent of items from India, respectively.

The RCEP will also open up markets for services and investments, the initial offers for which have also been exchanged, and include chapters in moving ahead together in areas such as government procurement and e-commerce.

(This article was published on September 13, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

airuah said:


> I just bought a Lenovo all in one desktop...I just wanted something for small time office stuff. So decided to go for something cheep.
> 
> Not happy with the performance. Windows 8.1 not performing good and actually crashed. Then I had some similar reviews from friends . so had to install windows 8 which works ok . but performance still suboptimal. I don't think it can match apple or even dell or HP or Sony comps for that matter in terms of performance.
> 
> The only positive thing - it is cheep. So people buy it and later revert it after experiencing the performance.



good story except for the fact that Lenovo is on average 100 dollars more for the same computer than its competitors in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Schutz

Lenovo is ok but its not in the same breath as Apple, its a budget brand, the Yoga tablet they do is pretty good for the price but most of their products are crap, cheap laptops for mass produced markets although they do have a few decent ones. Its like comparing a Porsche with a Toyota, they can both do the job but one does it a bit nicer. I still hate apple though and would rather buy a Lenovo than give them money.


----------



## mike2000 is back

I will admit that Lenovo is a reliable brand,especially their laptops/p.c I bought a Lenovo Yoga laptop a week ago, a few of my friends recommended it to me, so far I'm quite satisfy it, hope it lasts.lol. 

However , putting Lenovo and apple in the same sentence with all due respect is a joke. Apple is simply in another league altogether. In terms of world reach/importance/value/influence the way people live you name it, the only company in the world I can think of who comes close to Apple is Google. Apple is beast. Apple world is bigger than many big countries itself.lol


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tiger Genie said:


> in my company it is 50 50 mac vs windows. within windows it is 1/3 dell 1/3 hp 1/3 others, inc lenovo. windows pc's just compete on price deals



I've yet to see a Lenovo desktop (mostly HP's). Although my current keyboard at work is a Lenovo.


----------



## Tiger Genie

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I've yet to see a Lenovo desktop (mostly HP's). Although my current keyboard at work is a Lenovo.



you're right, I don't think I've seen lenovo desktops in my company or for that matter in any of our clients, though I've seen a few laptops.

Frankly speaking, I cannot see ANY hardware company selling laptops, desktops, or even smartphones and tablets having any success other than momentary excitement if and when they come up with some really great fun design. Apple is so way ahead but even they have to constantly come up with new features and designs. 

But Apple can afford to do the R&D given their margins where as dell, hp, lenovo et all simply compete for the commodity business


----------



## TaiShang

*Business users embrace hybrids in post-PC age: Lenovo*

September 15, 2015 - 12:00AM


Convertible "hybrid" computing devices are no longer niche products in the eyes of desktop computing giant Lenovo as it fights to stake its claim in the so-called "post-PC" age.

In the 10 years since it bought IBM's PC business, including the iconic ThinkPad brand, *China's Lenovo has risen to become the world's No. 1 PC seller.*

Computer sales have fallen with the rise of tablets – where Lenovo sits at No. 3, globally, behind rivals Apple and Samsung – but now tablet sales are falling faster than PC sales.

Today's sales growth is coming from hybrid devices which sit between a notebook and a tablet.






The Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14_ Photo: Supplied_

While they began life as consumer-focused novelties, hybrids paved the way for more polished, business-focused "notebook replacements". Their keyboards either detach – like Microsoft's Surface Pro tablets and Apple's new iPad Pro – or they fold back behind the screen like Lenovo's ThinkPad Yoga.

Hybrids are yet to rival traditional PC sales but they're are outselling tablets, Lenovo Asia-Pacific president Roderick Lappin says.

While initially aimed at consumers, Lenovo's convertible Yoga range won favour with business users; spawning the ThinkPad Yoga and the Surface Pro-style IdeaPad Miix 700, which was launched at the recent IFA technology show in Berlin.

"Hybrid certainly isn't a niche, it's a serious product category," Lappin says. "PC sales are slowly coming down, but within that is the 2-in-1 convertible space, which is growing dramatically, and we're No. 1 in that space.

"Clearly, the hybrid concept has been honed over the last few years, but I'd say the bigger change is that people are coming around to the idea of hybrids; they want to be productive and to be productive you need a keyboard."

*The key to Lenovo's success is focusing on product innovation and acknowledging that there is no one-size-fits-all solution for personal computing, Lappin says.*

He doesn't expect one design to win out and believes the market is large and diverse enough for several portable computing form factors to co-exist.

Lenovo has designed a product "based on what people want", Lappin says of the similarities between Lenovo's Miix 700 and Microsoft's Surface 3 Pro.

"The reality is that when you look at the Windows tablet space, the No.1 player is Microsoft with Surface and there's a reason for it. It's not actually a tablet, it's a notebook replacement hitting the sweet spot in that 2-in-1 convertible category," he says.

"We've looked at it and said 'we can deliver something as good if not better, with more ports and a lot more dynamism'. We understand keyboards a lot better, so we can put a keyboard on it and still be well priced."

An established business computing brand in Australia, Lenovo entered the local consumer market last year, establishing new offices and striking major retail partnerships with JB Hi-Fi and Harvey Norman. While selling tablets in Australia, Lenovo is yet to offer smartphones; instead backing the Motorola brand acquired from Google last year.

Lenovo is also expanding into the gaming PC market, leveraging its ownership of German PC maker Medion to launch several high-end gaming PCs at IFA in Berlin.



Read more: Business users embrace hybrids in post-PC age: Lenovo 
Follow us: @smh on Twitter | sydneymorningherald on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I've yet to see a Lenovo desktop (mostly HP's). Although my current keyboard at work is a Lenovo.



You know, you guys show so much hate against Pakistanis and Chinese, its not even funny. I am not a China fan due to many things. But here on this topic, Lenovo makes what used to be American products, IBM Think Pads, the first real laptops, desktops and servers that hit the market. 

China acquired it, but doesn't mean it became the "Chinese" tech. The reason they bought IBM's division was to gain access to American tech. Motorola is another American brand and a very well known one. What they build, are also products based on the American technology.

People who say Lenovo doesn't have a footprint in the industry are plain stupids and are spreading pure hate, not reality. I met with the Indian CIO of Disney today.....guess what the entire floor was using? Lenovo, for whatever reason, I noticed it. In the conference room we sat, there were 7 Lenovo's, 2 Apple and 1 HP laptops. You go to other places like Google, Boeing, Microsoft, ATT, etc, etc, you see Lenovo's, and Dell's and some HP's. HP is big in the hardware business. Not so much so in personal computing side. That's Dell and Lenovo. 

Let's not lie on stuff just because I or others don't like the Chinese!



airuah said:


> I just bought a Lenovo all in one desktop...I just wanted something for small time office stuff. *So decided to go for something cheep. *
> 
> Not happy with the performance. Windows 8.1 not performing good and actually crashed. Then I had some similar reviews from friends . so had to install windows 8 which works ok . but performance still suboptimal. I don't think it can match apple or even dell or HP or Sony comps for that matter in terms of performance.
> *
> The only positive thing - it is cheep.* So people buy it and later revert it after experiencing the performance.



Another hateful propaganda India vs. China post!!!! Lenovo has kicked Dell's as* to a ditch based on performance, heavier duty systems, lighter architecture and its American brand name and tech, yes, the American tech that is what Lenovo sells, aka, the IBM think pad laptops, servers and all. IBM made one of the best products of its time, way ahead of Dell, Compaq and all (back then) and now that's re-branded as Lenovo. The real competition is between Dell and Lenovo in personal computers and laptop space.

Dell TODAY announced that its investing $ 125 BILLION in China. So in the next three years, even Dell will be manufacturing their laptops in China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

It's got a long way to go in order to be a real challenge for Apple.


----------



## Viper0011.

TaiShang said:


> *Business users embrace hybrids in post-PC age: Lenovo*



The real competition at this time is between Dell and Lenovo in laptop and personal computing space. Dell is very concerned about Lenovo as I recently met their executives and they just shift their strategy. 

They are going to be investing $ 125 BILLION in China to start to manufacture Dell computers there and compete inside the Chinese market too, as that's where the highest growth is, combine the neighboring countries like India and Pakistan, all three countries (China, India and Pakistan), represent the largest world market and all three are higher growth countries. So Dell is going to be all Made in China too, just three more years!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

cnleio said:


> OH, Motorola ... now become 'Made in China', Good Job Lenovo !



I always get suprise if something is not made in China....Anyway, i think it is good to see that Asian products are creating qualitative things in the market....Although Apple is in different league, but i think it is too expensive..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

pCs (laptops desktops convertibles) are all just commodity. Dell, HP, Lenovo, Acer - very little difference. In corporate deals whoever provides the best $ price wins the deal. And that incudes stuff like software distribution, warranty etc. Lookimg at the prices these guys sell these days, I sometimes wonder how they stay in business! Where is Apple's >60% gross margin and where's the PC vendor's <15% gross margin! Intel makes the processor, Micron makes the memory, Msft makes the O/S & office, Samsung or Maxtor makes the har disk....in effect the PC companies just run the assembly and logistics! Shouldn;t even call them technology companies!

Smart phones and tablets are getting that way too, though there seems to be more feature improvements possible there. Actually on the smartphone side believe it or not, the Chinese local brand xiamin (I know I'm murdering the name and spelling) or giameen is a decent working device for if I remember right, <$35!


----------



## SamantK

FairAndUnbiased said:


> In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business. Nobody in business uses Apple except for recreation.


I see only Chinese thanking you but oh well. Lenovo was on top cause it was IBM's brand for far too long now its mostly Dell.

Matter of fact, if someone wants performance in US they most probably go for Asus and for style go for Sony or Dell XPS series (Good performance too) and is more popular than Lenovo any day for general users. The lenovos are not bad but please, gives us all a break.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SamantK said:


> I see only Chinese thanking you but oh well. Lenovo was on top cause it was IBM's brand for far too long now its mostly Dell.
> 
> Matter of fact, if someone wants performance in US they most probably go for Asus and for style go for Sony or Dell XPS series (Good performance too) and is more popular than Lenovo any day for general users. The lenovos are not bad but please, gives us all a break.



the **** are you talking about lol? you live in India. I live in the US. Asus is in a tailspin even though its computers are far cheaper than Lenovo's. Dell's computers are on average 100 dollars or so cheaper than Lenovo's for simlar specs. Yet Lenovo is still the biggest PC manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

FairAndUnbiased said:


> the **** are you talking about lol? you live in India. I live in the US. Asus is in a tailspin even though its computers are far cheaper than Lenovo's. Dell's computers are on average 100 dollars or so cheaper than Lenovo's for simlar specs. Yet Lenovo is still the biggest PC manufacturer.


Lol, Is that only you live in US? Grow up.

Asus/XPS along with Alienware (On top) from Dell is leading the pack here in performance.

Business is very much on Dell, not to mention that BB is long gone and replaced by iPhones in businesses where Lenovo is zilch. Dells have been cheaper for a long time now, its not because they are not good machines but because of the business model they adopted. They basically handed IBM and now Lenovo their asses in the consumer and business arena. (laptop / Desktop Market)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Viper0011. said:


> You know, you guys show so much hate against Pakistanis and Chinese, its not even funny. I am not a China fan due to many things. But here on this topic, Lenovo makes what used to be American products, IBM Think Pads, the first real laptops, desktops and servers that hit the market.



?? I'm not doing any hating @Tiger Genie and I are just replying to the statement "In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business".

I have honestly never seen a Lenovo desktop in any of the companies I have worked for or worked with. BUT as I have stated I currently have a Lenovo keyboard for my computer at work. I even see Lenovo monitors, But honestly no desktops. I think Tiger Genie noticed the same thing.

But it appears you have witnessed differently. I have no reason to doubt you.

They probably have s huge portion of the marketshare for laptops. The companies I deal don't usually issue their employees laptops.




Viper0011. said:


> The real competition at this time is between Dell and Lenovo in laptop and personal computing space. Dell is very concerned about Lenovo as I recently met their executives and they just shift their strategy.
> 
> They are going to be investing $ 125 BILLION in China to start to manufacture Dell computers there and compete inside the Chinese market too, as that's where the highest growth is, combine the neighboring countries like India and Pakistan, all three countries (China, India and Pakistan), represent the largest world market and all three are higher growth countries. So Dell is going to be all Made in China too, just three more years!!!
> ....
> So in the next three years, even Dell will be manufacturing their laptops in China!



What do you mean start??????
They ALREADY make their desktop/laptop computers in China. In fact they had some abuse of workers trouble a few years ago. Revealed: Appalling conditions of factory workers who make Dell computers who are forced to work seven-day, 74-hour weeks and live in dorms with no hot water | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Hamartia Antidote said:


> ?? I'm not doing any hating @Tiger Genie and I are just replying to the statement "In the US, Lenovo is the standard in business".
> 
> I have honestly never seen a Lenovo desktop in any of the companies I have worked for or worked with. BUT as I have stated I currently have a Lenovo keyboard for my computer at work. I even see Lenovo monitors, But honestly no desktops. I think Tiger Genie noticed the same thing.


I have seen many companies in US which are only on Dell, it used to be ThinkPad a long time back. Dell has pushed Lenovo in the business arena.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SamantK said:


> Lol, Is that only you live in US? Grow up.
> 
> Asus/XPS along with Alienware (On top) from Dell is leading the pack here in performance.
> 
> Business is very much on Dell, not to mention that BB is long gone and replaced by iPhones in businesses where Lenovo is zilch. Dells have been cheaper for a long time now, its not because they are not good machines but because of the business model they adopted. They basically handed IBM and now Lenovo their asses in the consumer and business arena. (laptop / Desktop Market)



who told you that Asus was leading the pack lol? got any benchmarks? Gartner Says Worldwide PC Shipments Declined 9.5 Percent in Second Quarter of 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raphael

Justin Yifu Lin: China may join the ranks of high income countries in five years - People's Daily Online

Justin Yifu Lin, renowned economist and a professor of Peking University, said that China may rank among high income countries in 2020, when attending the First Great Minds China Forum and the founding conference of Beijing Contemporary Economics Foundation on Sept. 12 in Beijing, Beijing News reported.

Lin said that Chinese mainland may rank among high income countries in 2020. Following South Korea and China's Taiwan province, Chinese mainland will be the world’s third economy that has ascended from low-income economy to middle-income economy and further to high-income economy. 

According to the data released by the National Bureau of Statistics, China's per capital GDP was 6,767 USD in 2013, and the figure was 7,575 USD in 2014, representing a growth of 12 percent. 

However, not all the developing countries can maintain such a growth rate. Lin also pointed out that many developing countries are facing problems such as low income or the middle-income trap.

According to Lin, from 1950 to 2008, only 13 middle-income economies ascend to high-income economies, among which 8 are west European countries or oil producing countries. And the rest five are Japan and the so-called "Four Asian Tigers" in 1970s and 1980s. 

"The average growth of per capita GDP in developed countries is 2 percent. If the growth of per capita GDP of a developing country doesn't exceed 2 percent, it can't narrow the gap with developed countries," Lin said. 

In Lin's point of view, the per capita GDP growth of developing countries is very unsatisfactory. So far, he hasn't seen any developing countries that adopt mainstream Western development theories achieve success.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*When will China embrace SNA2008?
And what's the impact of SNA2008 on current GDP number?*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @rugering @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge @Arryn @Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick  et al


[SIZE=5]System of National Accounts 2008 (SNA08) - Main Changes[/SIZE]
The changes in the international standards which have the most significant impact on the level of GDP relate to the delineation of investments.

According to SNA 2008, expenditures on research and development and weapons systems (warships, submarines, military aircraft, tanks, etc.) are now included in gross fixed capital formation, i.e. investments. This is recognition of the fact that expenditures on these items provide long-lasting services to businesses, non-profit institutions, and the governments who use them. It increases the level of GDP across time, but the impact on GDP growth rates will generally be minor (as can be seen in countries who have already implemented SNA 2008).

Moreover, in situations like this when changes in international standards are actually implemented in the national accounts, countries tend to take advantage of the unique situation and make changes to improve all their compilation methods - therefore also implementing various improvements in sources and estimation methodologies. It is important to underline that the impact of the latter “statistical benchmark revision” could be higher than the impact of the changeover in standards. For example, the Netherlands increased their level of GDP by 7.6 % for 2010, but only 3 percentage points are related to the implementation of the SNA 2008.

[SIZE=3]Australia implemented the SNA08 in 2009, Canada in 2010, Israel, Mexico and the United States in 2013.

All European Union member states as well as Korea, Iceland, Norway, Switzerland and New Zealand implemented the SNA08 in 2014.

Therefore since end of 2014, all OECD countries except Chile, Japan and Turkey, publish GDP estimates according to the SNA08.

Turkey plans to implement SNA08 by the end of 2015, whereas Chile and Japan will adopt the new standards in 2016.

[ATTACH=full]256962[/ATTACH] [/SIZE]

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

China is determined not to be labeled as the world's largest economy for at least the next 10 years。

So。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


> China is determined not to be labeled as the world's largest economy for at least the next 10 years。
> 
> So。。。



Shouldn't be the largest in the next 100 years. Keep as humble as possible.

Data is not an important thing, citizens' living standard is more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> China is determined not to be labeled as the world's largest economy for at least the next 10 years。
> 
> So。。。


Better to not use SNA2008?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Better to not use SNA2008?



I am for the adoption of SNA2008 as early as possible but officials in high places may think and decide otherwise。

If I remember correctly，2015 was originally meant to be the first year when China's GDP would be calculated using the new standard。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I think it should be kept as a trump card. Once the economy slows to under 5 percent growth, then apply it to make things look more rosy.

I learned this from our Indian comrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I am for the adoption of SNA2008 as early as possible but officials in high places may think and decide otherwise。
> 
> If I remember correctly，2015 was originally meant to be the first year when China's GDP would be calculated using the new standard。


Yes, I started to find those SNA2008 promotion articles in late 2013.
But no matter which is used, the economy is there, unchanged.

China Economic Watch | China’s New GDP Measurement: Impact on Growth, Income, and Productivity
*China’s R&D expenditures as a % of GDP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

FairAndUnbiased said:


> who told you that Asus was leading the pack lol? got any benchmarks? Gartner Says Worldwide PC Shipments Declined 9.5 Percent in Second Quarter of 2015


With this news you basically compare the sales in all segments, business performance etc..

If you are in US ask a power user or one who is planning to buy a laptop for performance, he will not even consider Lenovo. We look at Asus/XPS or on the higher end Alienware, of course they don't sell as much as Lenovo which mediocre users use.

Don't bring statistics just for the sake oif it


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> Shouldn't be the largest in the next 100 years. Keep as humble as possible.
> 
> Data is not an important thing, citizens' living standard is more important.



Exactly. India can say their GDP growth is 9% but reality on the street tell a different story.



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I think it should be kept as a trump card. Once the economy slows to under 5 percent growth, then apply it to make things look more rosy.
> 
> I learned this from our Indian comrades.


I hope Li Kekiang is make note of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Raphael said:


> So far, he hasn't seen any developing countries that adopt mainstream Western development theories achieve success.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Speeder 2

Raphael said:


> J
> So far, he hasn't seen any developing countries that adopt mainstream Western development theories achieve success.
> .



Obviously Justin is wrong.

India is a super-developed country following democracy, because according to Modi ji India supapawa will have white servants by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

*China-made large container vessel delivered in Shanghai*
English.news.cn 2015-09-12 20:40:50 









Crew of the container ship "Zheng He" pose for photo at the Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co Ltd in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 12, 2015. Built in Shanghai, an new 18,000-TEU container ship named after Chinese famous voyager Zheng He was delivered to its French charterer, the CMA CGM, on Saturday. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


SHANGHAI, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- A large container ship produced by Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. was delivered to leading French container shipping group CMA CGM on Saturday in Shanghai.

The 18,000-TEU container ship, designed by China State Shipping Corporation, is the largest China has ever made, the producer said. The vessel is named "Zheng He" after the famous ancient Chinese navigator, and its deck is as large as four soccer fields.

The ship is a seventh-generation container ship, manufacturing of which has long been monopolized by the Republic of Korea.

*Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. said it is preparing for the construction of 20,000-TEU container ships.










*





The first vessel *CMA CGM Vasco de Gama *was delivered on July 27 as followed:



TaiShang said:


> *China-Made Largest Containership Delivered*
> 
> On July 27, after 490 days’ manufacturing, CMA CGM group in Marseilles, France, received a gigantic delivery of a containership named CMA CGM Vasco de Gama from China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC).
> 
> The 18,000 TEU containership is the largest one China has ever built. Designed by CSSC’s No. 708 Research Institute, CMA CGM Vasco de Gama is 399.2 meters in length, 54 meters in width, and 30.3 meters in molded depth. It is the size of over 4 standardized football fields, and has a the transport capacity of over three 18,000-ton bulk carriers. It has a service speed of 22.2 knots.
> 
> China-Made Largest Containership Delivered - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luca1

Speeder 2 said:


> Obviously Justin is wrong.
> 
> India is a super-developed country following democracy, because according to Modi ji India supapawa will have white servants by 2020.



You Chinese will always lose to India when it comes to bragging or exaggerating achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Raphael said:


> So far, he hasn't seen any developing countries that adopt mainstream Western development theories achieve success.


Olympic athletes train for 16 hours per day. Will you become an Olympic athlete if you train for 16 hours a day? Or should you try something different?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*HP to jettison up to 30,000 jobs as part of spinoff*

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — Hewlett-Packard Co. is preparing to shed up to another 30,000 jobs as the Silicon Valley pioneer launches into a new era in the same cost-cutting mode that has marred much of its recent history.

The purge announced Tuesday will occur within the newly formed Hewlett Packard Enterprise, a bundle of technology divisions focused on software, consulting and data analysis that is splitting off from the company's personal computer and printing operations.

The spinoff is scheduled to be completed by the end of next month, dooming 25,000 to 30,000 jobs within HP Enterprise. The target means 10 to 12 percent of the 252,000 workers joining HP Enterprise will lose their jobs as part of the company's effort to reduce its expenses by $2 billion annually.

The cuts expand upon austerity measures that HP has been pursuing for years to offset the damage caused by acquisitions that haven't panned out and a technological shift from PCs to mobile devices that reduced demand for many of the company's key products.

HP has already jettisoned 55,000 jobs during past few years under CEO Meg Whitman, who will be the leader of spun-off HP Enterprise. In an illustration of how far HP has fallen, its job cuts are being made while many other technology companies better positioned to take advantage of the mobile evolution have been on hiring sprees.

For instance, Google's workforce has swelled by 25,000 employees, or 77 percent, during the past four years.

HP's layoffs have been demoralizing blow to a company that provided a template for future Silicon Valley entrepreneurs when William Hewlett and David Packard founded it 76 years ago in a Palo Alto, California, garage. Hewlett and Packard later embraced an employee-friendly philosophy that became known as the "HP Way."

Things began to change at the outset of this century under former CEO Carly Fiorina, now a candidate for the Republican Party's nomination in the 2016 race for president. Fiorina engineered a $25 billion acquisition of PC maker Compaq that angered many shareholders, including heirs of the company's founders. She cut more than 30,000 jobs before she was fired a decade ago.

Fiorina's successor, Mark Hurd, also lowered expenses through much of his tenure and orchestrated an acquisition of technology consultants EDS that many analysts believe did more harm than good. Hurd stepped down in 2010 in a dispute over his expenses and his involvement with an HP contractor.

Despite the upheaval, HP remains one of the world's biggest technology companies. HP Enterprise expects to have more than $50 billion in annual revenue.

Whitman is touting the splintering of HP as a way to breathe new life into two companies that will be better suited to innovate in their own product areas and take care of their customers.

HP Enterprise focuses primarily on businesses and government agencies, while the PC and printing divisions depend on the consumer market for a significant chunk of their revenue.

"Hewlett Packard Enterprise will be smaller and more focused than HP is today," Whitman promised in a Tuesday statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Olympic athletes train for 16 hours per day. Will you become an Olympic athlete if you train for 16 hours a day? Or should you try something different?



Western development theories are basically designed to ensure either development at the cost of political slavery or development at the cost of being a peripheral economy forever.

Definitely need to try something different; different in the sense that the model is tailored according to the needs and realities of the country and ever evolving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Tiger Genie said:


> you're right, I don't think I've seen lenovo desktops in my company or for that matter in any of our clients, though I've seen a few laptops.
> 
> Frankly speaking, I cannot see ANY hardware company selling laptops, desktops, or even smartphones and tablets having any success other than momentary excitement if and when they come up with some really great fun design. Apple is so way ahead but even they have to constantly come up with new features and designs.
> 
> But Apple can afford to do the R&D given their margins where as dell, hp, lenovo et all simply compete for the commodity business



To be honest, in my workplace(a big financial/banking company here in London) we do use Lenovo thinkcentre desktops as our main computer hardware system. Lenovo Thinkcentre is renowned worldwide in the business industry. In this field i will say they are indeed world leaders.
Give credit when due.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

mike2000 is back said:


> To be honest, in my workplace(a big financial/banking company here in London) we do use Lenovo thinkcentre desktops as our main computer hardware system. Lenovo Thinkcentre is renowned worldwide in the business industry. In this field i will say they are indeed world leaders.
> Give credit when due.



Oh no doubt, they are a big company and they cannot be big without many major businesses using them. 

My main point is PCs, whether laptop or desktop or even most servers are nothing but commodity. There is very little differentiation. Apple is different.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

World Bank high-income economy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"A *high-income economy* is defined by the World Bank as a country with a gross national income per capita above US$12,735 in 2014, calculated using the Atlas method"

List of high-income economies (as of July 1, 2015)

According to the World Bank the following 80 countries (including territories) are classified as "high-income economies".[1] In parenthesis the year(s) during which they held such classification.[3]

Andorra (1990–)
Antigua and Barbuda (2002, 2005–08, 2012–)
Argentina (2014–)
Aruba (1987–90, 1994–)
Australia (1987–)
Austria (1987–)
The Bahamas (1987–)
Bahrain (1987–89, 2001–)
Barbados (1989, 2000, 2002, 2006–)
Belgium (1987–)
Bermuda (1987–)
Brunei (1987, 1990–)
Canada (1987–)
Cayman Islands (1993–)
GuernseyJersey Channel Islands (1987–)
Chile (2012–)
Croatia (2008–)
Curaçao (1994–)b
Cyprus (1988–)
Czech Republic (2006–)
Denmark (1987–)
Equatorial Guinea (2007–)
Estonia (2006–)
Faroe Islands (1987–)
Finland (1987–)
France (1987–)
French Polynesia (1990–)
Germany (1987–)
Greece (1996–)
Greenland (1987–)
Guam (1987–89, 1995–)
Hong Kong (1987–)
Hungary (2007–11, 2014–)
Iceland (1987–)
Ireland (1987–)
Isle of Man (1987–89, 2002–)
Israel (1987–)
Italy (1987–)
Japan (1987–)
South Korea (1995–97, 2001–)
Kuwait (1987–)
Latvia (2009, 2012–)
Liechtenstein (1994–)
Lithuania (2012–)
Luxembourg (1987–)
Macao (1994–)
Malta (1989, 1998, 2000, 2002–)
Monaco (1994–)
Netherlands (1987–)
New Caledonia (1995–)
New Zealand (1987–)
Northern Mariana Islands (1995–2001, 2007–)
Norway (1987–)
Oman (2007–)
Poland (2009–)
Portugal (1994–)
Puerto Rico (1989, 2002–)
Qatar (1987–)
Russia (2012–)
Saint Kitts and Nevis (2012–)
Saint Martin (2010–)
San Marino (1991–93, 2000–)
Saudi Arabia (1987–89, 2004–)
Seychelles (2014–)
Singapore (1987–)
Sint Maarten (1994–)b
Slovakia (2007–)
Slovenia (1997–)
Spain (1987–)
Sweden (1987–)
Switzerland (1987–)
Taiwan (1987–)
Trinidad and Tobago (2006–)
Turks and Caicos Islands (2009–)
United Arab Emirates (1987–)
United Kingdom (1987–)
United States (1987–)
Uruguay (2012–)
U.S. Virgin Islands (1987–)
Venezuela (2014–)


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Exactly. India can say their GDP growth is 9% but reality on the street tell a different story.
> 
> 
> I hope Li Kekiang is make note of it.


@Li Keqiang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Economics can’t be reduced to single, perfect model*
By Dani Rodrik -- Published: 2015-9-15 23:48:01

*Different approaches needed, based on local characteristics*


Ever since the late 19th century, when economics, increasingly embracing mathematics and statistics, developed scientific pretensions, its practitioners have been accused of a variety of sins. The charges - including hubris, neglect of social goals beyond incomes, excessive attention to formal techniques, and failure to predict major economic developments such as financial crises - have usually come from outsiders, or from a heterodox fringe. But lately it seems that even the field's leaders are unhappy.

Paul Krugman, a Nobel laureate who also writes a newspaper column, has made a habit of slamming the latest generation of models in macroeconomics for neglecting old-fashioned Keynesian truths. Paul Romer, one of the originators of new growth theory, has accused some leading names, including the Nobel laureate Robert Lucas, of what he calls "mathiness" - using maths to obfuscate rather than clarify.

Richard Thaler, a distinguished behavioral economist at the University of Chicago, has taken the profession to task for ignoring real-world behavior in favor of models that assume people are rational optimizers. And finance professor Luigi Zingales, also at the University of Chicago, has charged that his fellow finance specialists have led society astray by overstating the benefits produced by the financial industry.

This kind of critical examination by the discipline's big names is healthy and welcome, especially in a field that has often lacked much self-reflection. I, too, have taken aim at the discipline's sacred cows - free markets and free trade - often enough.

*But there is a disconcerting undertone to this new round of criticism that needs to be made explicit, and that should be rejected. Economics is not the kind of science in which there could ever be one true model that works best in all contexts. The point is not "to reach a consensus about which model is right," as Romer puts it, but to figure out which model applies best in a given setting. And doing that will always remain a craft, not a science, especially when the choice has to be made in real time.*

*The social world differs from the physical world because it is man-made and hence almost infinitely malleable. So, unlike the natural sciences, economics advances scientifically not by replacing old models with better ones, but by expanding its library of models, with each shedding light on a different social contingency.*

For example, we now have many models of markets with imperfect competition or asymmetric information. These models have not made their predecessors, based on perfect competition, obsolete or irrelevant. They have simply made us more aware that different circumstances call for different models.

Similarly, behavioral models that emphasize heuristic decision-making make us better analysts of environments where such considerations may be important. They do not displace rational-choice models, which remain the go-to tool in other settings. A growth model that applies to advanced countries may be a poor guide in developing countries. Models that emphasize expectations are sometimes best for analyzing inflation and unemployment levels; at other times, models with Keynesian elements will do a superior job.

Jorge Luis Borges, the Argentine writer, once wrote a short story - a single paragraph - that is perhaps the best guide to the scientific method. In it, he described a distant land where cartography - the science of making maps - was taken to ridiculous extremes. A map of a province was so detailed that it was the size of an entire city. The map of the empire occupied an entire province.

In time, the cartographers became even more ambitious: They drew a map that was an exact, one-to-one replica of the whole empire. As Borges wryly notes, subsequent generations could find no practical use for such an unwieldy map. So the map was left to rot in the desert, along with the science of geography that it represented.

Borges's point still eludes many social scientists today: *Understanding requires simplification. The best way to respond to the complexity of social life is not to devise ever-more elaborate models, but to learn how different causal mechanisms work, one at a time, and then figure out which ones are most relevant in a particular setting.*

We use one map if we are driving from home to work, another one if we are traveling to another city. Yet other kinds of maps are needed if we are on a bike, on foot, or planning to take public transport.

Navigating among economic models - choosing which one will work better - is considerably more difficult than choosing the right map. Practitioners use a variety of formal and informal empirical methods with varying skill. And, in my forthcoming book Economics Rules, I criticize economics training for not properly equipping students for the empirical diagnostics that the discipline requires.

But the profession's internal critics are wrong to claim that the discipline has gone wrong because economists have yet to reach consensus on the "correct" models (their preferred ones of course). Let us cherish economics in all its diversity - rational and behavioral, Keynesian and Classical, first-best and second-best, orthodox and heterodox - and devote our energy to becoming wiser at picking which framework to apply when.

_The author is professor of International Political Economy at Harvard's John F. Kennedy School of Government. Copyright: Project Syndicate, 2015. bizopinion@globaltimes.com.cn_

Source: Justin Yifu Lin: China may join the ranks of high income countries in five years


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s H1 online retail sales surge nearly 49%*
September 16, 2015, Wednesday | 

CHINA’S online retail sales continue to show strong momentum, growing 48.7 percent during the first half of this year, China e-Business Research Center (CECRC) said yesterday.

Online retail sales hit 1.6 trillion yuan (US$251 billion), 11.4 percent of total retail sales in China. The number of online shoppers rose 19.1 percent to 417 million, said the Hangzhou-based e-commerce tracker.

Cross-border e-commerce has become a new driver of retail sales as online retailers connect domestic consumers with an increasing number of overseas brands, according to CECRC analyst Mo Daiqing.

Alibaba’s Tmall continues to dominate China’s online business-to-consumer market, with a 57.7 percent share. Its rival JD.com comes in second at 25.1 percent, followed by in distant third by Suning.com at 3.4 percent.

CECRC also noted that more transactions are being made on mobile Internet as online retailers move to encourage consumers to shop with their mobile apps on smartphones and tablets.

Robust online sales also boosted the revenue of China’s courier services by 33.2 percent during the same period to 120 billion yuan. CECRC estimates the revenue will top 290 billion yuan for the whole year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese logistics firm buys 51% of UK’s Henry Bath & Son*
Source: AFP | September 16, 2015, Wednesday | 

CHINA’S biggest logistics firm, CMST Development Co, said it will acquire a majority stake in Henry Bath & Son, a 221-year-old firm which was one of the founders of the London Metal Exchange.

Beijing-based CMST Development will buy 51 percent in warehouse operator Henry Bath from owners Mercuria Capital Partners for around US$60 million, it said in a statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

Henry Bath was founded in 1794, according to its website, and almost a century later went on to play a role in setting up the London Metal Exchange, now the world’s reference market for base metals.

*It is the latest acquisition of a symbolic European asset by a Chinese firm, following the sales earlier this year of Italian tire maker Pirelli and French holiday group Club Med.*

Liverpool-based Henry Bath now has a global platform in warehousing and logistics capabilities, with subsidiaries in the Netherlands, the United States and Singapore, according to its website. Its business mainly involves nonferrous metals, coffee and cocoa.

CMST operates logistics centers in major cities in China including Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin, and its business ranges from storage and warehousing to e-commerce and metal inspection, according to the company’s website.

The deal will help CMST “improve its international influence in the nonferrous metals warehouse industry,” according to its statement.

*The deal is subject to regulatory approval of Chinese authorities.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

A day in the life of a Chinese app addict: how the world's biggest O2O/B2C/C2C market works




TaiShang said:


> *Online retail sales hit 1.6 trillion yuan (US$251 billion)*, 11.4 percent of total retail sales in China. The number of online shoppers rose 19.1 percent to *417 million*, said the Hangzhou-based e-commerce tracker.





TaiShang said:


> CECRC also noted that more transactions are being made on mobile Internet as online retailers move to *encourage consumers to shop with their mobile apps* on smartphones and tablets.



I have just bought some books in Taobao(40% off) whilst I was having my breakfast in a noodle restaurant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> A day in the life of a Chinese app addict: how the world's biggest O2O/B2C/C2C market works
> 
> I have just bought some books in Taobao(40% off) whilst I was having my breakfast in a noodle restaurant.



Happy spending, bro! 

The season is coming for a showdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei joins UK's 5G development efforts*
September 16, 2015

The University of Surrey Tuesday opened its 5G Innovation Centre (5GIC), bringing together leading academic expertise and key industry partners including Chinese company Huawei to develop the next generation of wireless technology.

The 5GIC is the world's largest academic research center dedicated to next generation mobile and wireless connectivity, according to the university. It houses over 170 researchers and attracting over 70 million pounds (around 108 million U.S. dollars) of investment.

In addition to Huawei, the center also partners with telecom carriers such as EE, O2, Vodafone, and technology firms including Fujitsu and Imagination Technologies.

The center's researchers have already developed a technology that enables speeds of one terabit per second (Tbps) - more than 1,000 times faster than the highest 4G speed, and filed over 15 patents.

"While we have already achieved record-breaking speeds, 5G is not only about delivering faster mobile internet. It is a transformative set of technologies that will radically change our private and professional lives by enabling innovative applications and services, such as remote healthcare, wireless robots, driverless cars and connected homes and cities, " said Prof Rahim Tafazolli, Director of the 5GIC.

Opening alongside the Centre is the 5GIC's new testbed facility, providing researchers with a fully-functioning advanced 4G network. Over time, it will be upgraded to include fully-fledged 5G technologies and large scale Internet of Things (IoT). By 2018 the testbed will be able to deliver 10Gbs/per cell, ten times faster than the highest speed available over 4G.

"The Government wants Britain to be the best place in Europe to innovate and we are committed to supporting collaborations like this one to ensure pioneering research continues to improve people's lives," said Jo Johnson, UK's Minister for Universities and Science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese logistics firm buys 51% of UK’s Henry Bath & Son*
> Source: AFP | September 16, 2015, Wednesday |
> 
> CHINA’S biggest logistics firm, CMST Development Co, said it will acquire a majority stake in Henry Bath & Son, a 221-year-old firm which was one of the founders of the London Metal Exchange.
> 
> Beijing-based CMST Development will buy 51 percent in warehouse operator Henry Bath from owners Mercuria Capital Partners for around US$60 million, it said in a statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.
> 
> Henry Bath was founded in 1794, according to its website, and almost a century later went on to play a role in setting up the London Metal Exchange, now the world’s reference market for base metals.
> 
> *It is the latest acquisition of a symbolic European asset by a Chinese firm, following the sales earlier this year of Italian tire maker Pirelli and French holiday group Club Med.*
> 
> Liverpool-based Henry Bath now has a global platform in warehousing and logistics capabilities, with subsidiaries in the Netherlands, the United States and Singapore, according to its website. Its business mainly involves nonferrous metals, coffee and cocoa.
> 
> CMST operates logistics centers in major cities in China including Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin, and its business ranges from storage and warehousing to e-commerce and metal inspection, according to the company’s website.
> 
> The deal will help CMST “improve its international influence in the nonferrous metals warehouse industry,” according to its statement.
> 
> *The deal is subject to regulatory approval of Chinese authorities.*



Club Med. Haven't seen those commercials in ages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Now Huawei is into panels。What's next？DRAM？
*
Wed, Sep 16, 2015
*
Hon Hai hoping to join Huawei in building panel factory in Guizhou
*
By Lauly Li / Staff reporter

Hon Hai Precision Industry Co (鴻海) is reportedly teaming up with China’s Huawei Technologies Co (華為) to produce high-definition slim panels in China, but regulatory obstacles remain.

As part of its efforts to expand Hon Hai’s flat-panel business in China, the Taiwanese company reportedly plans to invest 25 billion yuan (US$3.92 billion), while Huawei would invest 5 billion yuan and the Guizhou provincial government would inject capital to build a 6G low-temperature polysilicon (LTPS) TFT-LCD plant in the province, the Chinese-language Commercial Times reported yesterday.

The newspaper said that the Guizhou plant would become operational at the end of 2018 or at the beginning of 2019, with initial monthly capacity of between 25,000 and 30,000 sheets.

The high-definition slim LTPS are widely used on mobile phones, such as on Apple Inc’s iPhone models.

This would be Hon Hai’s latest investment in LTPS panels after its joint investment with its LCD panel maker subsidiary Innolux Corp (群創光電) in a LTPS plant in Kaohsiung last year.

Innolux, in which Hon Hai has about a 4.61 percent stake, is playing a supporting role of providing advice and employees in the deal, and Hon Hai is taking the leading role in the planned investment, the report said.

Hon Hai responded to the newspaper story by filing a statement with the Taiwan Stock Exchange, saying “if there is any planned investment, the company will propose the plan to its board for approval.”

A source in Hon Hai, who declined to be named due to the sensitivity of the planned investment, told the Taipei Times that “Hon Hai cannot comment too much on the report for the time being, but the company is drafting an investment plan for building an LTPS panel plant [in China].”

However, the Investment Commission said it would reject Hon Hai’s proposed investment, because Taiwan’s China-bound investment regulations only allow Taiwanese panel makers to invest in flat-panel plants in the country.

“Hon Hai is not a panel maker, so it cannot invest in China’s flat-panel plants. However, if the investment is proposed by Innolux, then the commission will accept the application and deliberate it,” commission executive secretary Emile Chang (張銘斌) said by telephone.

Chang said the commission would evaluate the details of the planned investment and see if it would pose national security risks to Taiwan.

Hon Hai shares dropped 0.47 percent and Innolux’s stock price declined 1.31 percent yesterday in Taipei trading, while the TAIEX fell 0.57 percent.

Hon Hai hoping to join Huawei in building panel factory in Guizhou - Taipei Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

AndrewJin said:


> *When will China embrace SNA2008?
> And what's the impact of SNA2008 on current GDP number?*
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @rugering @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge @Arryn @Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick  et al
> 
> 
> [SIZE=5]System of National Accounts 2008 (SNA08) - Main Changes[/SIZE]
> The changes in the international standards which have the most significant impact on the level of GDP relate to the delineation of investments.
> 
> According to SNA 2008, expenditures on research and development and weapons systems (warships, submarines, military aircraft, tanks, etc.) are now included in gross fixed capital formation, i.e. investments. This is recognition of the fact that expenditures on these items provide long-lasting services to businesses, non-profit institutions, and the governments who use them. It increases the level of GDP across time, but the impact on GDP growth rates will generally be minor (as can be seen in countries who have already implemented SNA 2008).
> 
> Moreover, in situations like this when changes in international standards are actually implemented in the national accounts, countries tend to take advantage of the unique situation and make changes to improve all their compilation methods - therefore also implementing various improvements in sources and estimation methodologies. It is important to underline that the impact of the latter “statistical benchmark revision” could be higher than the impact of the changeover in standards. For example, the Netherlands increased their level of GDP by 7.6 % for 2010, but only 3 percentage points are related to the implementation of the SNA 2008.
> 
> [SIZE=3]Australia implemented the SNA08 in 2009, Canada in 2010, Israel, Mexico and the United States in 2013.
> 
> All European Union member states as well as Korea, Iceland, Norway, Switzerland and New Zealand implemented the SNA08 in 2014.
> 
> Therefore since end of 2014, all OECD countries except Chile, Japan and Turkey, publish GDP estimates according to the SNA08.
> 
> Turkey plans to implement SNA08 by the end of 2015, whereas Chile and Japan will adopt the new standards in 2016.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]256962[/ATTACH] [/SIZE]



Rugering the Bolton is now an Arryn of the Eyrie, hence my status. You only have to tag me with my current name otherwise the alert function won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Arryn said:


> Rugering the Bolton is now an Arryn of the Eyrie, hence my status. You only have to tag me with my current name otherwise the alert function won't work.


OK, i don't know you two are actually one.


----------



## AndrewJin

*WHAT?*

BEIJING, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- *Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland jumped 22 percent in August from a year earlier, settling at 8.71 billion U.S. dollars, the Ministry of Commerce said on Thursday.*

The growth accelerated from a 5.2-percent rise in July, as investments to the country's high-tech service industry saw a significant increase.

*For the first eight months, FDI, which excludes investment in the financial sector, stood at 85.34 billion U.S. dollars, up 9.2 percent from the same period last year, the ministry said.*

*Foreign investment to the service industry rose 20.1 percent, with the high-tech service sector seeing a jump of 59.1 percent to 5.51 billion U.S. dollars.*

*High-tech manufacturing attracted 6.57 billion U.S. dollars of foreign investment in the first eight months, up 9.9 percent.*

Investments from Hong Kong, France and Macao saw fast growth, and those from European Union went up 14.4 percent to 5.12 billion U.S. dollars.

The ministry also noted that the number of foreign businesses ending or reducing investment in China continued to drop, dispelling worries that foreign capital is moving out of the country due to growth uncertainties.

China is battling a property downturn, industrial overcapacity, sluggish demand and struggling exports, which dragged growth down to 7 percent for the first half (H1) of the year.

On top of that, fresh pressure from capital market volatility, currency devaluation in emerging markets, and slumping global commodity prices are further muddying growth prospects.

*At the annual summer meeting of the World Economic Forum, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang promised that China will make it easier for foreigners to invest in its industries.

"We are also becoming more capable of attracting foreign direct investment," he said.
*

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## terranMarine

I thought China is experiencing capital outflow since the stock market crash

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

That's a good signal, But sometimes facts will hurt someone.

Ah, I am waiting collapse worshippers to comment.



terranMarine said:


> I thought China is experiencing capital outflow since the stock market crash


That's the financial sector and it starts from June.

You should notice that money have poured into service and hi-tech sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> I thought China is experiencing capital outflow since the stock market crash



Some in and some out.
China is moving up the value chain, that's the prices to pay.
The rising red supply chain in mainland China and the cross-strait cooperation



AndrewJin said:


> *Foreign investment to the service industry rose 20.1 percent, with the high-tech service sector seeing a jump of 59.1 percent to 5.51 billion U.S. dollars.*
> 
> *High-tech manufacturing attracted 6.57 billion U.S. dollars of foreign investment in the first eight months, up 9.9 percent.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Khanivore said:


> I wonder what Supah Powah India's FDI was, has anyone got any figures?
> 
> EDIT: Interested out of curiosity since they always talk about being the next China.



$19.3 billion in Jan- June 30% over the corresponding period last year ,more than your Foreign exchange reserves


EDIT: why drag India into China's economy thread ,if you have doubt ask it in Indian Economy thread


----------



## jkroo

@Hu Songshan 

Do you need an assistant?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Marxist said:


> $19.3 billion in Jan- June 30% over the corresponding period last year ,more than your Foreign exchange reserves



CHina foreign exchange reserve stood at USD 3.5 trillion. How is USD19.3 billion more than China foreign reserve? Modi magic pen again or failed India maths?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Genie

Beast said:


> CHina foreign exchange reserve stood at USD 3.5 trillion. How is USD19.3 billion more than China foreign reserve? Modi magic pen again or failed India maths?



@Marxist was responding to the potshot that @Khanivore was taking (Pak reserves, not China reserves)



AndrewJin said:


> Some in and some out.
> China is moving up the value chain, that's the prices to pay.
> The rising red supply chain in mainland China and the cross-strait cooperation



capital outflow won't be an issue for China at all. Their huge $ reserves ensures adequate liquidity; and since the majority are state controlled enterprises. even if some sector develops a capital shortage, it would be easy to move $ and ownership around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Khanivore said:


> @Hu Songshan My apologies. I just saw that request now by @AndrewJin -- damn I need glasses.


Ignore him.
He is just a vulnerable girl who cannot accept the truth.
Somebody is really sensitive and really really "interested" in any China-related threads.

@Hu Songshan @WebMaster @waz Pls clear HinDu false tagger from East Asia section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

Tiger Genie said:


> @Marxist was responding to the potshot that @Khanivore was taking (_Pak reserves_, *not China* reserves)


Oh! How convenient and as per norm - _typical_ - to just compare everything with Pakistan if China hammers your ego.  
@Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Beast said:


> CHina foreign exchange reserve stood at USD 3.5 trillion. How is USD19.3 billion more than China foreign reserve? Modi magic pen again or failed India maths?



Where did i claimed china's Foreign reserve is less than India's FDI ? ...My comment is for Khanivore's post and their foreign reserve is less than 19.3 billions ...


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


>






……watch my pic
How can this kind of pic exist


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> View attachment 257357
> ……watch my pic
> How can this kind of pic exist


U mean gardening?
Have u noticed the metro construction sites?
This place must be repaved after construction finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> U mean gardening?
> Have u noticed the metro construction sites?
> This place must be repaved after construction finished.


No....
I mean...
Look these colors...U pic so shining!
Ah..I noticed it.But now have no chance to go back there.


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> No....
> I mean...
> Look these colors...U pic so shining!
> Ah..I noticed it.But now have no chance to go back there.


Introduce my place in Wuhan.
I love small *lakes* in the city!
I usually walk or run around lakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> Introduce my place in Wuhan.
> I love small lakes in the city!
> I usually walk or run around lakes.
> 
> View attachment 257387
> 
> View attachment 257380
> View attachment 257389
> View attachment 257386
> View attachment 257383
> View attachment 257384
> View attachment 257385


Looks great..
But I prefer here.

















And I like this kind of light(near my home)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Looks great..
> But I prefer here.
> View attachment 257396
> View attachment 257397
> 
> View attachment 257398
> View attachment 257400
> View attachment 257402
> 
> And I like this kind of light(near my home)
> View attachment 257403


Wuchang's old quarters 昙华林？
I like that old town of Wuchang where the 1911 revolution took place which ended Qing Dynasty.
It should be better preserved.
A kind of nostalgia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> Wuchang's old quarters 昙华林？
> I like that old town of Wuchang where the 1911 revolution took place which ended Qing Dynasty.
> It should be better preserved.
> A kind of nostalgia
> View attachment 257408
> View attachment 257409


Yes,for my school is near old area,and also Tanhualin 昙华林
Then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Yes,for my school is near old area,and also Tanhualin 昙华林
> Then


Good night, Miss Bamboo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Keel said:


> *Lenovo introduces its new smartwatch, the Moto360*




*More pix of Moto360










Wear Tip Calculator:用于计算餐厅消费数额的应用



Moto 360 表盘:Stealth 360



Moto360表盘:Spotlight



Moto 360表盘：Secret Agent



Moto 360表盘：Planets




盘:Orbits





盘:Modern Classics*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Moto 360表盘:Minimus 360



Moto 360表盘：Lolipop



Moto 360表盘：Escape




Moto 360表盘：Chron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

A Total of 1,650 Renault cars landed in Qingdao automobile port, which was the largest shipment of cars since the port began to operate. (Photo/iqilu.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese group buys Turkish port for $940 mn 
September 17, 2015, 5:45 am*






Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity [Image: Kumport]

A joint venture set up by a Chinese investor consortium has bought a 65 per cent stake inTurkey’s third largest container terminal for $940 million, the company announced Thursday.


China Merchants teamed up with COSCO Pacific Ltd. and a subsidiary of China Investment Corp. to buy the stake in the Turkish company that now effectively gives the Chinese group the control over its port facility.

A report filed by China COSCO Holdings to the Shanghai Stock Exchange said the investors purchased Kumport Terminal, located on the northwest coast of the Marmara Sea on the European side of Istanbul.

COSCO Pacific is a subsidiary of China COSCO Holdings, the country’s largest shipper.

Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity.

Located at a gateway to the Black Sea and a strategic interchange between Europe and Asia, the deal is a valuable investment opportunity for COSCO Pacific aiding in Beijing’s ambitious Silk Belt plans.

Turkey is a strategic location along the “One Belt One Road”, an infrastructure and trade network proposed by China.

Turkey expects to become a manufacturing and logistics base for Chinese enterprises, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in Beijing in July this year.

Turkey suggested a special free-trade zone that will enable Chinese firms to carry out trade and production in Turkey, said Turkish Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci during bilateral talks with Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng in Beijing.

*Chinese group buys Turkish port for $940 mn 
September 17, 2015, 5:45 am*






Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity [Image: Kumport]

A joint venture set up by a Chinese investor consortium has bought a 65 per cent stake inTurkey’s third largest container terminal for $940 million, the company announced Thursday.


China Merchants teamed up with COSCO Pacific Ltd. and a subsidiary of China Investment Corp. to buy the stake in the Turkish company that now effectively gives the Chinese group the control over its port facility.

A report filed by China COSCO Holdings to the Shanghai Stock Exchange said the investors purchased Kumport Terminal, located on the northwest coast of the Marmara Sea on the European side of Istanbul.

COSCO Pacific is a subsidiary of China COSCO Holdings, the country’s largest shipper.

Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity.

Located at a gateway to the Black Sea and a strategic interchange between Europe and Asia, the deal is a valuable investment opportunity for COSCO Pacific aiding in Beijing’s ambitious Silk Belt plans.

Turkey is a strategic location along the “One Belt One Road”, an infrastructure and trade network proposed by China.

Turkey expects to become a manufacturing and logistics base for Chinese enterprises, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in Beijing in July this year.

Turkey suggested a special free-trade zone that will enable Chinese firms to carry out trade and production in Turkey, said Turkish Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci during bilateral talks with Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Genie

Beautiful pictures of China, especially the one in the park(?) where the little girl is trotting happily! 

I really wish India will also become so clean and happy soon!


----------



## TaiShang

China has recalculated its outbound direct investment (ODI) to 123.12 billion U.S. dollars in 2014, up 14.2 percent year on year in a leap even more impressive than previously estimated, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said on Thursday. 

Updated China ODI data shows more impressive growth - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's NetDragon to acquire British education enterprise*
September 17, 2015

NetDragon Websoft Inc. on Thursday said it would purchase Promethean World Plc., a British educational enterprise, through one of its indirect non-wholly owned subsidiaries, at a price of 40 British pence (62 U.S. cents) per share.

In July, NetDragon has made an estimated 848 million pound offer through its subsidiary, Digital Train Ltd., for the entire issued and to-be issued ordinary share capital of Promethean.

According to a statement published by NetDragon, as of 3 p.m. GMT Wednesday, Digital Train had already acquired 95.88 percent of Promethean's issued share capital, and the whole purchase is expected to be complete in October or November.

NetDragon is a leading Chinese online games and mobile applications development company.

Promethean is a leading education solution provider, listed on the London Stock Exchange.

*****

*Bright Food takes a bite in NZ with stake in meat cooperative*
September 16, 2015





A Shanghai Maling Aquarius Co Ltd stand at a food exposition in Shanghai. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Shanghai Maling Aquarius Co Ltd, a unit of the State-owned Bright Food Group Co Ltd, is acquiring a 50 percent stake in New Zealand's biggest meat cooperative for NZ$311 million ($197 million), as China looks to import more agricultural products to satiate demand from consumers.

Sheep and beef exporter Silver Fern Farms said on Tuesday that the stake sale will give it funds to repay debt and boost exports. Consequent to the deal, Shanghai Maling will become the top beef and lamb processor in China, with expected operating revenues of 25 billion yuan ($3.9 billion) to 30 billion yuan.

In addition, the company will have a comprehensive platform to slaughter, process and export beef and lamb products.

"The deal will also give Maling access to 25 percent of the high-quality beef and lamb supply sources. This will support the company expansion plans and cater to the growing need for high-end beef and lamb products from local consumers," the Chinese company said in a statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

New Zealand is the world's biggest lamb exporter and the fifth-largest overseas supplier of beef, with more than 30 percent of its export in value terms flowing to the Chinese market.

Silver Fern Farms, a farmers' cooperative, controls about 27 percent of New Zealand's beef and lamb exports and is the second-largest agricultural product exporter in New Zealand after Fonterra Cooperative Group Ltd.

Its beef and venison products are ranked first in terms of market share in New Zealand, while in lamb it is placed second.

The Maling deal is the latest in a series of overseas agricultural investments by Chinese companies.

Shuanghui Group, a Chinese meat processor based in Luohe, Henan province, completed the $7.1 billion acquisition of the United States-based pork processor, Smithfield Foods Inc, in 2013.

According to the target set in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15) for the food industry, 10 large enterprises with sales revenue of more than 10 billion yuan will be set up, and two or three of them will be globally influential and competitive by the end of this year.

"With rising public attention of food quality, more traditional meat processors like Maling and Shuanghui are expanding their functions to be capable of raising livestock, producing and delivering meat products," said Hu Yanchao, an analyst from Qilu Securities Co Ltd in Jinan, Shandong province.

Hu said that the growing demand for beef and lamb products has eaten into pork and chicken demand, which also encouraged Maling to make the overseas acquisition.

The growth in Chinese investment abroad has been largely due to the government support for the "going global" process and the desire by some companies to strengthen their international supply chains.

A senior official at Shanghai Maling told China Daily that the detailed terms of the agreement are still under discussion and will be released when the deal is complete.

Maling's parent, Bright Food Group, has also been on an overseas acquisition spree. It has already bought United Kingdom-based cereal maker Weetabix Ltd and Australian dairy company Mundella Foods Pty Ltd, and also owns a 40 percent stake in New Zealand infant formula processor Synlait Milk Ltd.

***

*Chinese group buys Turkish port for $940 mn 
September 17, 2015, 5:45 am*






Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity [Image: Kumport]

A joint venture set up by a Chinese investor consortium has bought a 65 per cent stake inTurkey’s third largest container terminal for $940 million, the company announced Thursday.


China Merchants teamed up with COSCO Pacific Ltd. and a subsidiary of China Investment Corp. to buy the stake in the Turkish company that now effectively gives the Chinese group the control over its port facility.

A report filed by China COSCO Holdings to the Shanghai Stock Exchange said the investors purchased Kumport Terminal, located on the northwest coast of the Marmara Sea on the European side of Istanbul.

COSCO Pacific is a subsidiary of China COSCO Holdings, the country’s largest shipper.

Kumport has an annual capacity of 1.84 million TEUs of container traffic and has room for expansion to up to 3.5 million TEU capacity.

Located at a gateway to the Black Sea and a strategic interchange between Europe and Asia, the deal is a valuable investment opportunity for COSCO Pacific aiding in Beijing’s ambitious Silk Belt plans.

Turkey is a strategic location along the “One Belt One Road”, an infrastructure and trade network proposed by China.

Turkey expects to become a manufacturing and logistics base for Chinese enterprises, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in Beijing in July this year.

Turkey suggested a special free-trade zone that will enable Chinese firms to carry out trade and production in Turkey, said Turkish Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci during bilateral talks with Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng in Beijing.

Source: Chinese Economy News & Updates | Page 374

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's online retail rose 48.7% in H1 2015 *
September 15, 2015

China's online retail sales continue to show strong momentum, growing 48.7 percent during the first half this year, China e-Business Research Center (CECRC) said Tuesday.

Online retail sales hit 1.6 trillion yuan (250 billion U.S. dollars), 11.4 percent of total retail sales in China. The number of online shoppers rose 19.1 percent to 417 million, said the Hangzhou-based e-commerce tracker.

Cross-border e-commerce has become a new driver of retail sales as online retailers connect domestic consumers with an increasing number of overseas brands, according to CECRC analyst Mo Daiqing

Alibaba's online marketplace Tmall continues to dominate China's online business-to-consumer market, with 57.7 percent of the market. Its rival JD.com comes in second, at 25.1 percent, followed by a distant third by Sunning.com, at 3.4 percent.

CECRC also noted that more transactions are being made on mobile Internet as online retailers move to encourage consumers to shop with their mobile apps on smartphones and tablets.

Robust online sales also boosted the revenue of China's courier services by 33.2 percent during the same period, to 120 billion yuan. CECRC estimates revenue will top 290 billion for the whole year.

China's rural areas, Mo said, have emerged as the next source of growth for retail sales and online retailers are seeking deeper integration with offline retailers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's Pinnacle Introduces Versatile 5-axis CNC Machining Center*

*A CNC five-axis machine tool has the following degrees of freedom: x-axis, y-axis, z-axis, b-axis, and c-axis. The following article illustrations explain the b-axis and c-axis.*

Pinnacle Introduces Versatile 5-axis CNC Machining Center--The 630mm-diameter turntable as C-axis tool is patented and makes the machine ideal for processing complicated workpiece | Taiwan Industry Updates | CENS.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Ethiopia inaugurates "historical" Chinese-built rail project*

ADDIS ABABA, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Ethiopia on Sunday inaugurated a modern rail project that has been constructed by the China Railway Group (CREC) in the capital of the east African country.

The electrified Addis Ababa Light Rail Transit (AA-LRT) is the first light railway on the African continent with two lines of a total length of 34 km.

Of the two rail lines, the east-west corridor extends 17.35 km, stretching from Ayat Village to Tor Hailoch, and passes through Megenagna, Legehar and Mexico Square; and the north-south line is 16.9 km in length, passing through Menelik II Square, Merkato, Lideta, Legehar, Meskel Square, Gotera and Kaliti.

China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. has carried out the Gas Insulated Substations (GISs) that are meant to supply power to the AA-LRT.

Having launched its trial operation in February this year, the AA-LRT has officially commenced its operation with a color ceremony held in Addis Ababa,the seat of the African Union.

Cutting the ribbon with other officials of Ethiopia and that of Chinese companies, Workneh Gebeyehu, Ethiopian Minister of Transport, noted that the project is a historic accomplishment in Ethiopia and a landmark phenomenon to the country's transportation sector in particular.

The minister has congratulated and commended all parties involved in the construction of the railway project, and the residents of Addis Ababa for dedication to and cooperation to the realization of the project.

"Today is one of the best memorable day in Ethiopian transport history, thanks to all stakeholders and participants in this project. Congratulations Ethiopians," said the minister.

He told reporter that the project would be contributing to the improvement of transport services in Addis Ababa.

"This is very modern light railway, which will be serving the capital city of Ethiopia, and at the same time the capital city of Africa. So, we are very proud of that," added the minister.

Stating that the AA-LRT is a big step to modernize the city and to solve its transportation problem, the minister said the government would soon launch the second phase of the light rail project.

"This is also another tourist destination, especially this is a big step to modernize the city, a big step to solve transport problem in this country, in this city," said the minister.

Each train with a capacity of carrying 300 passengers at a time, the AA-LRT project will provide services to about 60,000 passengers per day, according to the minister.

Ethiopia inaugurates "historical" Chinese-built rail project | GlobalPost


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Martian2 said:


> *Taiwan's Pinnacle Introduces Versatile 5-axis CNC Machining Center*
> 
> *A CNC five-axis machine tool has the following degrees of freedom: x-axis, y-axis, z-axis, b-axis, and c-axis. The following article illustrations explain the b-axis and c-axis.*
> 
> Pinnacle Introduces Versatile 5-axis CNC Machining Center--The 630mm-diameter turntable as C-axis tool is patented and makes the machine ideal for processing complicated workpiece | Taiwan Industry Updates | CENS.com


Did you not mention in other posts that only US, China and Russia can build these machinary?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Jlaw said:


> Did you not mention in other posts that only US, China and Russia can build these machinary?


Actually, it's US, China, and Taiwan. Look at the left-hand column in the chart below.

Keep in mind that the chart is seven years old. China could have sub-micron machine tools today. The Chengdu J-20 weapon bay doors are almost invisible when closed. The naked eye cannot see the seams. It hints at sub-micron machine tools.
----------

*China produces a 3-micron five-axis CNC machine tool.*

Critical Technology Assessment: Five Axis Simultaneous Control Machine Tools (p. 48)





----------

U.S. Precision Machine Tool Industry Is No Longer A Global Competetitive Force | Manufacturing and Technology News

*"There are six American companies dedicated to producing five-axis machine tools, and at least 20 in China. Five-axis tools are used for the production of precision components in the aerospace industry...."*





----------

Quick explanation of the five axes.

X-axis and Y-axis form a plane. Think of it as a sheet of paper. The machine tool drill-bit can touch any point on the target-object surface.

Z-axis allows drilling a hole to a precise depth that is perpendicular to the surface.

B-axis allows drilling at an angle.

C-axis allows for the precise drilling of circles or arcs. I think C-axis is necessary in the precise drilling of hard metals (like steel or titanium).

With all five axes (X, Y, Z, B, and C), a CNC machine tool allows the machining of any conceivable aerospace or automotive part. The most important metric for a five-axis CNC machine tool is precision. Is it 70 microns, 7 microns, 3 microns, or sub-micron?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Martian2 said:


> Actually, it's US, China, and Taiwan. Look at the left-hand column in the chart below.
> 
> Keep in mind that the chart is seven years old. China could have sub-micron machine tools today. The Chengdu J-20 weapon bay doors are almost invisible when closed. The naked eye cannot see the seams. It hints at sub-micron machine tools.
> ----------
> 
> *China produces a 3-micron five-axis CNC machine tool.*
> 
> Critical Technology Assessment: Five Axis Simultaneous Control Machine Tools (p. 48)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> U.S. Precision Machine Tool Industry Is No Longer A Global Competetitive Force | Manufacturing and Technology News
> 
> *"There are six American companies dedicated to producing five-axis machine tools, and at least 20 in China. Five-axis tools are used for the production of precision components in the aerospace industry...."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Quick explanation of the five axes.
> 
> X-axis and Y-axis form a plane. Think of it as a sheet of paper. The machine tool drill-bit can touch any point on the target-object surface.
> 
> Z-axis allows drilling a hole to a precise depth that is perpendicular to the surface.
> 
> B-axis allows drilling at an angle.
> 
> C-axis allows for the precise drilling of circles or arcs. I think C-axis is necessary in the precise drilling of hard metals (like steel or titanium).
> 
> With all five axes (X, Y, Z, B, and C), a CNC machine tool allows the machining of any conceivable aerospace or automotive part. The most important metric for a five-axis CNC machine tool is precision. Is it 70 microns, 7 microns, 3 microns, or sub-micron?




Germany has 11 axis CNC machines.

CNC-Zerspanung und Aluminiumbearbeitung: Integralbauteile DIN EN 9100 FrÃ¤sbearbeitung Drehen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Götterdämmerung said:


> Germany has 11 axis CNC machines.
> 
> CNC-Zerspanung und Aluminiumbearbeitung: Integralbauteile DIN EN 9100 FrÃ¤sbearbeitung Drehen



German should be able to produce amazing weaponry if it weren't for the US restricting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jlaw said:


> German should be able to produce amazing weaponry if it weren't for the US restricting you.



I don't feel bad about not producing amazing weaponry, I feel bad that we are not allowed to produce amazing jet engines for civilian use and tons of other stuffs. We were technologically so far ahead of the rest until 1945.

If you have watched this, you would understand why we have become a vassal state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Götterdämmerung said:


> I don't feel bad about not producing amazing weaponry, I feel bad that we are not allowed to produce amazing jet engines for civilian use and tons of other stuffs. We were technologically so far ahead of the rest until 1945.
> 
> If you have watched this, you would understand why we have become a vassal state.


We know Germans are very capable in building high tech machinery. Thanks for your link. I will watch your video later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Leading Chinese wine producer snaps up Spanish firm*
September 23, 2015





Yantai Changyu Pioneer Wine Co Ltd, a leading Chinese wine producer, has stepped up its overseas moves with the acquisition of Marques del Atrio, a wine company in Spain. 



Yantai Changyu Pioneer Wine Co Ltd, a leading Chinese wine producer, has stepped up its overseas moves with the acquisition of Marques del Atrio, a wine company in Spain.

Changyu, which has more than 100 years of history, was established in 1892 by Chinese diplomat Zhang Bishi. Since then, it has made its presence felt at several international exhibitions.

Marques del Atrio products have been sold to more than 40 countries, with overseas revenue accounting for about 55 percent of its total revenue. The Spanish wine company also has close ties with leading global retailers like Carrefour SA and Tesco Plc.

The acquisition follows Changyu's takeover of France-based Roullet-Fransac Cognac in 2013. According to Zhou Hongjiang, general manager of Changyu, the acquisition will further Changyu's globalization strategy. He, however, did not disclose any details on the acquisition price or other terms of the deal.

Responding to questions that Marques del Atrio takes up less than 1 percent of the wine market share in China, Zhou said Changyu will try to change this by introducing more Spanish wine products that are popular in Europe and North America.

"Changyu should possess a number of world famous brands if it wants to become a top-rated winery in the world. Excellent grape-growing regions are not easily available anywhere in the world right now. Changyu must invest more to acquire such resources. Only by having a well-stocked global wine portfolio can the company effectively compete with its peers. They are also important from a long-term growth perspective," said Zhou.

Yan Wei, a senior analyst at Shanghai-based Guotai Junan Securities Co, estimated that Changyu's overseas annual capacity will reach 20,000 tons once the Spanish acquisition is complete.

Holding a global vision and seeking more cooperation in the international market have been the new targets for Changyu in recent years. Five imported wine divisions have been set up in Yantai -- Changyu's headquarters -- earlier this year to take charge of the investments in the five major wine regions, including France, Spain, Italy, Australia and the United States.

The total volume of imported wine was up 44 percent year-on-year in China during the first seven months of 2015, while the average prices dropped 16.4 percent, according to statistics provided by Shenzhen-based Ping An Securities Co. As the inventory of imported wines accumulated in 2013 and 2014, has been gradually digested, imported wines are expected to see another surge in the next few months, resulting in another increase in prices.

"The acquisition of Marques del Atrio is part of Changyu's globalization strategy. The company will probably continue with other acquisitions in the future," said Zhang Yuguang, a senior analyst at Ping An Securities.

Changyu's interim results showed that its sales revenue rose 22.8 percent year-on-year to reach 2.83 billion yuan (US$443.8 million) in the first six months of this year.

According to the Hurun Most Valuable Chinese Brands 2015 list, Changyu remains the most valuable privately owned wine brand in China, with market value of about 6 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Cisco in $100 million venture with China’s Inspur Group*

By Pete Carey / September 23, 2015 at 10:46 AM






Cisco Systems announced a $100 million joint venture Wednesday with China information technology firm Inspur Group during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to a U.S.-China tech summit in Seattle.

The deal, which includes reselling Cisco networking gear and jointly developing hardware, is part of a $10 billion China initiative announced by the San Jose networking giant in June.

The venture with Inspur was announced by Cisco CEO Chuck Robbins in a blog post.

“The companies will invest an initial US $100 million as part of an important first step towards the previously announced US$10 billion,” Robbins wrote in his post. *The Chinese company will have a 51 percent stake in the joint venture.*

In June, Cisco unveiled a $10 billion investment “to promote the development of a high tech industry in China.” Agreements were signed with China’s National Development and Reform Commission, focusing on innovation, and the Association of Universities of Applied Science, focusing on education.

Inspur is an information technology company headquartered in Jinan, China. Last year it but dropped a campaign to take business away from IBM after IBM partnered with Inspur.

Cisco’s sales in China have suffered in recent years, and were hit hard by the revelations of former U.S. National Security Agency employee Edward Snowden of NSA spying on other countries, including China, with the alleged help of U.S. tech companies.

China has launched a program to bolster the nation’s tech sector with a goal of making it a world-class competitor to companies it now buys from, which include many of Silicon Valley’s major tech firms. A number U.S. tech companies have announced partnerships, investments and other deals with Chinese companies.

President Xi Jinping is meeting in Seattle with U.S. tech heavy-hitters including Apple CEO Tim Cook, and Microsoft founder Bill Gates and CEO Satya Nadella.

_Photo: Cisco sign (Paul Sakuma, Associated Press)_

SiliconBeat – Cisco in $100 million venture with China’s Inspur Group

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Looks like China is still declining.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Looks like China is still declining.



Falling into obvilion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Why US manufacturers are nixing the US for China*
_Robotics and the devalued yuan are lowering manufacturing costs in this Asian production hub._

Elaine Pofeldt, special to CNBC.com
Monday, 21 Sep 2015 | 10:00 AM ETCNBC.com

On the hunt for a factory to manufacture her "smartwatch for Grandma," Jean Anne Booth headed to China recently to check out several facilities. "If you're going to build that level of technology, China is really the place to go for cost effectiveness and capability for what it is we're doing," said Booth, the CEO of four-employee UnaliWear, a two-year-old firm in Austin, Texas.

Booth, a veteran of the semiconductor industry, may soon find an even greater incentive to manufacture overseas if current economic trends continue. The recent devaluation of the yuan is expected to drive manufacturing costs lower in China, where average yearly wages in manufacturing rose from 15,757 renminbi in 2006 to 51,369 renminbi in 2015, according to Trading Economics, a global economics research firm in New York City. That is equivalent to a jump from $2,472 to $8,060.

"Chinese factories are cutting prices," said attorney Daniel Harris, a partner and founder at Harris Moure in Seattle, which advises manufacturing clients and others on doing business in China. Harris is also co-author of the popular _China Law Blog_. "Their costs are going down. People are upping their manufacturing in China. We see this in our practice."

In July the U.S. imported $41 billion worth of goods from China. That was up from $40.5 billion the same month last year. However, with China's manufacturers seeing new orders and exports dip in August and the steepest declines in new output since November 2011, softer demand led to "marked" falls in both costs and charges by factories, according to Markit, a provider of financial information services. The Producer Price Index, which tracks changes in manufacturing prices, fell by 5.9 percent in August from the same time in 2014, the biggest decline since the global financial crisis in 2009.

"The recent devaluation of the yuan is expected to drive manufacturing costs lower in China." -Trading Economics

One reason for declining manufacturing costs in China is that it is shifting more of its production to robots, counterbalancing the effects of rising wages. In a report to be released later this month, the International Federation of Robotics found that China accounted for 25 percent of industrial robot sales in the world in 2014 and had purchased about 56,000 units, with the automotive industry the leading buyer. China's share of the world's robots is up from last year's 20 percent, which made China the country with the largest percentage of the world's industrial robots.

That said, it may take a while before many U.S. manufacturers ramp up their production in China significantly. For one thing, many manufacturers in China aren't likely to dangle price breaks to U.S. firms easily, even when declining overhead justifies it, according to Gary Young, president of Avela, which has helped companies source products and services in China since 2002 and has offices in Houston and Shanghai. Often, he has found, U.S. firms find there is resistance when they try to renegotiate deals with Chinese manufacturers whose costs are declining.

"There's always pushback," said Young. "For the most part, manufacturers' profit margins are pretty small. They are anywhere from 4 percent to 12 percent. That's all the profit margin they have. They guard that. That's their lifeblood."

He added, "Everything is a negotiation. It can take a couple of days. They try to wear you down. Their attitude is, 'You're an American. You're rich. You really shouldn't even be doing this.'"

Certainly, even with the potential for lower costs, not every manufacturer wants to make products in China. "There is supply-chain risk," said Greg Cullison, a senior executive at Big Sky Associates, an operations management advisory firm in Charlotte, North Carolina, and Washington, D.C., and an expert in geopolitical risk analysis. "China is very far away. You have to consider the shipment costs. Are you going to be subject to export tariffs or delays, which are actually costly in shipping the goods?"

Nas Siqueira, co-founder of Los Angeles-based Nawi Kids, recently opted out of a potential deal to manufacture her stuffed toys, blankets and other baby products at about one-fourth of her current manufacturing costs, though she already had a Chinese factory lined up and samples made. "I didn't want to not know how it was made and who was making it," said Siqueira.

Instead, her three-person firm, founded about two years ago, contracts out the cutting, sewing and other production work to about 26 people who work locally. "I'm really lucky being in Los Angeles now," she said. "We have manufacturing coming back. I was really lucky to have found people who could do everything, including toys, which are hard to do. I couldn't really see myself putting my stuff in someone else's hands, not having met them."

Why US manufacturers are nixing the US for China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New round of FTA talk among China, Japan, ROK kicked off in Beijing*
Published: 2015-9-24

The eighth round of top-level talks among China, Japan and Republic of Korea over establishing a free trade area (FTA) kicked off in Beijing on Thursday.

The two-day talk attended by chief negotiation representatives from the three countries including Chinese vice commerce minister Wang Shouwen will focus on commodity trade, service trade, investment and the domain of the FTA agreement.

The three-party FTA talk started in November 2012 after top leaders of the three countries reached a consensus in May that year. The FTA initiative aims to establish a comprehensive framework for trade, investment and cooperation in other fields among the three countries to promote a regional open market and boost growth.

The combined GDP totalled over 16 trillion USdollars, amounting for over 20 percent of the world's economic volume. Bilateral trade between China and ROK and Japan reached 290.5 billion USdollars and 312.5 billion USdollars respectively in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Wait some Japanese politicos continue to make some troubles to interrupt the negotiation.
I think it is rightly the time that Mr.Abe should visit to the Yasukuni Toilet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

How kind of China. Many thanks for such generosity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Martian2 said:


>



China's inclusive growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Guess we have to buy so many useless and overpriced stuff from the americans otherwise we will listen to their constant whining about trade imbalance really loud, day and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Martian2 said:


>


i can't see the picture. Site is blocked. What's it showing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Jlaw said:


> i can't see the picture. Site is blocked. What's it showing?


You can read my comment at the following:

1. USA Today. Voices: China's rapid rise to world powerhouse
2. The National Interest. The American Century: RIP? | The National Interest
3. Asia Times. President Xi calls for ‘new model’ US-China relationship | Asia Times
4. Taipei Times. Boeing to sell 300 aircraft to Chinese firms - Taipei Times
5. CNN Money. China lost its economic swagger right before U.S. summit - Sep. 23, 2015

One of these links should work for you.
----------

On second thought, here's the text version of my comment.

*US benefits from Sino-American trade.*

China supports many high-paying American jobs.

Though China has its own Xiaomi, Apple sells over $50 billion iPhones annually to China. The latest quarterly revenue was $13.2 billion.

Likewise, China has its own CPR-1000 gigawatt nuclear reactor. However, China pays top dollar for Westinghouse AP1000 reactors.

I could go on and on about Boeing aircraft, GM cars, GE turbines, Intel chips, Coca Cola, McDonald's, etc.

The point is that China has its own comparable technology, but chooses to help support high-paying American jobs. Trade benefits the United States tremendously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Martian2 said:


> You can read my comment at the following:
> 
> 1. USA Today. Voices: China's rapid rise to world powerhouse
> 2. The National Interest. The American Century: RIP? | The National Interest
> 3. Asia Times. President Xi calls for ‘new model’ US-China relationship | Asia Times
> 4. Taipei Times. Boeing to sell 300 aircraft to Chinese firms - Taipei Times
> 5. CNN Money. China lost its economic swagger right before U.S. summit - Sep. 23, 2015
> 
> One of these links should work for you.
> ----------
> 
> On second thought, here's the text version of my comment.
> 
> *US benefits from Sino-American trade.*
> 
> China supports many high-paying American jobs.
> 
> Though China has its own Xiaomi, Apple sells over $50 billion iPhones annually to China. The latest quarterly revenue was $13.2 billion.
> 
> Likewise, China has its own CPR-1000 gigawatt nuclear reactor. However, China pays top dollar for Westinghouse AP1000 reactors.
> 
> I could go on and on about Boeing aircraft, GM cars, GE turbines, Intel chips, Coca Cola, McDonald's, etc.
> 
> The point is that China has its own comparable technology, but chooses to help support high-paying American jobs. Trade benefits the United States tremendously.



And how would that benefit the world? would he America's decline increase if China stop doing this? Now this 300 Boeing purchase may impact COMAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

I never like this type of news. In the Chinese section, this is normal. You may get 10 posts. If this was in Indian or Vietnamese forum you can expect 100+ posts and many "China is collapsing faster than you can say Maiṁ bahuta bāta karatā hūm̐"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTruth

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How kind of China. Many thanks for such generosity!



Aren't you sure you aren't going to just ask for more more more more moremoremoremroemoremore like a usual piggy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> You can read my comment at the following:
> 
> 1. USA Today. Voices: China's rapid rise to world powerhouse
> 2. The National Interest. The American Century: RIP? | The National Interest
> 3. Asia Times. President Xi calls for ‘new model’ US-China relationship | Asia Times
> 4. Taipei Times. Boeing to sell 300 aircraft to Chinese firms - Taipei Times
> 5. CNN Money. China lost its economic swagger right before U.S. summit - Sep. 23, 2015
> 
> One of these links should work for you.
> ----------
> 
> On second thought, here's the text version of my comment.
> 
> *US benefits from Sino-American trade.*
> 
> China supports many high-paying American jobs.
> 
> Though China has its own Xiaomi, Apple sells over $50 billion iPhones annually to China. The latest quarterly revenue was $13.2 billion.
> 
> Likewise, China has its own CPR-1000 gigawatt nuclear reactor. However, China pays top dollar for Westinghouse AP1000 reactors.
> 
> I could go on and on about Boeing aircraft, GM cars, GE turbines, Intel chips, Coca Cola, McDonald's, etc.
> 
> The point is that China has its own comparable technology, but chooses to help support high-paying American jobs. Trade benefits the United States tremendously.




Trade also benefits China immensely. Just see the amount of Chinese exports.


----------



## TheTruth

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Trade also benefits China immensely. Just see the amount of Chinese exports.



No, it doesn't. Not to the West, at least. Value added on exports to developing nations is much, much higher. Xi seems to be smart enough to disengage with a parasitical, toxic West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Right now, the IMF nominal GDP numbers for China and the United States are misleading. It is a comparison of apples to oranges. China is still using the antiquated SNA 1993 (System of National Accounts) method. The US is using the SNA 2008.

According to a September 22, 2015 Wall Street Journal article, China's nominal GDP for 2014 was $11.5 trillion (see citation below) under the SNA 2008 method.

We want to conduct an apples-to-apples comparison of Chinese and US nominal GDP using the same SNA 2008 method.
For 2014, US nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $17.4 trillion (see IMF data).
For 2014, China's nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $11.5 trillion (see The Wall Street Journal article below).

Let's project US and Chinese nominal GDP into the future.

For the United States, the economic growth has historically been 2% (e.g. 1% for technological improvement and 1% for labor force growth). US inflation averages 2%. Thus, the US will grow by 4% annually over the long term.

For China, the new economic growth is 7%. The years of 10% economic growth is over, because all of the low-hanging fruit has been plucked (when China joined the WTO in December 2001). We expect China to maintain an economic growth of 7% for the next ten years, because the Belt-and-Road initiative should integrate the Southeast Asian, Central Asian, and Russian economies with China's.

Chinese inflation averages about 3% (e.g. typically 1% higher than US inflation). Thus, China will grow by 10% annually (e.g. 7% economic growth + 3% inflation) over the next ten years.

*By projecting US 4% and Chinese 10% economic growth into the future, we see that China will surpass the US in nominal GDP by 2022.* The IMF says that China's currency is fairly valued. I am assuming a stable Chinese Yuan-US Dollar exchange rate at 6.4 Yuans to the Dollar.





----------

What If China’s Economy Is Even Bigger Than It Seems? - WSJ





----------

*Yearly Comparison of US and Chinese Nominal GDPs under SNA 2008*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jlaw

Let's not become Indianize. Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## steelseries779

Martian2 said:


> *By projecting US 4% and Chinese 10% economic growth into the future, we see that China will surpass the US in nominal GDP by 2022.*



I thought China grows at 7% and US grows at 2.8% in the first half year of 2015.


----------



## Beidou2020

China is already the largest economy. The American economy is inflated due to the role of the dollar as reserve currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Keep a low profile man!
China being the second biggest economy is seldom mentioned here.
If it is mentioned, per capita level will be empathised more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

steelseries779 said:


> I thought China grows at 7% and US grows at 2.8% in the first half year of 2015.


You can't use quarterly figures. You have to use annual numbers.

When the US has a bad winter, the built-up GDP is shifted into the next quarter. This artificially boosts first-quarter (and first-half) economic growth.

When you analyze US GDP over a five or ten year period, the 2% rate becomes clear.

Take a look at the four-quarter moving average of US economic growth during the last seven years, it's usually 2% or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beidou2020 said:


> China is already the largest economy. The American economy is inflated due to the role of the dollar as reserve currency.



How?


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How?


China consumes 30% more energy annually than the US (source: BP).

China is on-track to buy 23.5 million light-vehicles (ie. cars, SUVs, and light trucks) this year. It is projected to grow to 25 million light-vehicles next year.
In comparison, the US only buys 17 million light vehicles per year.

Since China has a government-set currency, many people believe the real Chinese economy is larger than the US economy.

I could give you a whole list of smartphone sales, LCD displays, total computers bought, etc.
All of the indicators point towards a larger Chinese economy than the US.
----------

*Hard Data indicates China's economy is larger than United States' economy*

There are hard data available on China that everyone agrees upon.

According to BP (on page 40 for "Primary energy consumption") for the year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest energy users.
#1 China: 2,852 Million Tonnes Oil Equivalent (MTOE)
#2 US: 2,266

According to the Wall Street Journal for year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest electricity consumers.
#1 China: 5.3 trillion kilowatt-hours
#2 US: 3.8 trillion kilowatt-hours

China and the US are also the world's two largest car markets (sales from 2013).
#1 China: 22 million cars/light-vehicles
#2 United States: 15.6 million
----------
"China became top personal computer market in 2012
phys.org › Technology › Business

Apr 29, 2013 - ... PC shipments to China tallied 69 million units in 2012 while 66 million were shipped to the United States, ... Unlike other parts of the world where sales of desktop computers have lagged behind those of laptop ..."
----------
• LCD TVs sales to consumers worldwide 2013, by country | Statistic
#1 China: 42.5 million LCD TV sales in 2013
#2 United States: 33.7 million
----------
Chinese smartphone sales in 2013 were three times larger than US sales.
#1 China: 360 million smartphone sales in 2013
#2 US: 121 million smartphone sales in 2013

Sources: China smartphone shipments set to hit 450 million in 2014 - CNET
Apple Leads US Consumer Smartphone Sales with 45 Percent Share in 2013, According to NPD
----------
Wash, Rinse, Rebrand: Electrolux Spiffs Up Appliances in China - WSJ
"Electrolux China - Wall Street Journal

Sep 19, 2013 - ... China's appliance market, the world's largest in terms of unit sales, is growing faster than those of the U.S. or Western ..."

In conclusion, it should be obvious to everyone that China's overall economy is larger than the United States' economy. China consumes more total energy annually, more electricity, buys more cars, buys more personal computers, buys more LCD TVs, buys a lot more smartphones, and buys more appliances than the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> *Why US manufacturers are nixing the US for China*
> _Robotics and the devalued yuan are lowering manufacturing costs in this Asian production hub._
> 
> Elaine Pofeldt, special to CNBC.com
> Monday, 21 Sep 2015 | 10:00 AM ETCNBC.com
> 
> On the hunt for a factory to manufacture her "smartwatch for Grandma," Jean Anne Booth headed to China recently to check out several facilities. "If you're going to build that level of technology, China is really the place to go for cost effectiveness and capability for what it is we're doing," said Booth, the CEO of four-employee UnaliWear, a two-year-old firm in Austin, Texas.
> 
> Booth, a veteran of the semiconductor industry, may soon find an even greater incentive to manufacture overseas if current economic trends continue. The recent devaluation of the yuan is expected to drive manufacturing costs lower in China, where average yearly wages in manufacturing rose from 15,757 renminbi in 2006 to 51,369 renminbi in 2015, according to Trading Economics, a global economics research firm in New York City. That is equivalent to a jump from $2,472 to $8,060.
> 
> "Chinese factories are cutting prices," said attorney Daniel Harris, a partner and founder at Harris Moure in Seattle, which advises manufacturing clients and others on doing business in China. Harris is also co-author of the popular _China Law Blog_. "Their costs are going down. People are upping their manufacturing in China. We see this in our practice."
> 
> In July the U.S. imported $41 billion worth of goods from China. That was up from $40.5 billion the same month last year. However, with China's manufacturers seeing new orders and exports dip in August and the steepest declines in new output since November 2011, softer demand led to "marked" falls in both costs and charges by factories, according to Markit, a provider of financial information services. The Producer Price Index, which tracks changes in manufacturing prices, fell by 5.9 percent in August from the same time in 2014, the biggest decline since the global financial crisis in 2009.
> 
> "The recent devaluation of the yuan is expected to drive manufacturing costs lower in China." -Trading Economics
> 
> One reason for declining manufacturing costs in China is that it is shifting more of its production to robots, counterbalancing the effects of rising wages. In a report to be released later this month, the International Federation of Robotics found that China accounted for 25 percent of industrial robot sales in the world in 2014 and had purchased about 56,000 units, with the automotive industry the leading buyer. China's share of the world's robots is up from last year's 20 percent, which made China the country with the largest percentage of the world's industrial robots.
> 
> That said, it may take a while before many U.S. manufacturers ramp up their production in China significantly. For one thing, many manufacturers in China aren't likely to dangle price breaks to U.S. firms easily, even when declining overhead justifies it, according to Gary Young, president of Avela, which has helped companies source products and services in China since 2002 and has offices in Houston and Shanghai. Often, he has found, U.S. firms find there is resistance when they try to renegotiate deals with Chinese manufacturers whose costs are declining.
> 
> "There's always pushback," said Young. "For the most part, manufacturers' profit margins are pretty small. They are anywhere from 4 percent to 12 percent. That's all the profit margin they have. They guard that. That's their lifeblood."
> 
> He added, "Everything is a negotiation. It can take a couple of days. They try to wear you down. Their attitude is, 'You're an American. You're rich. You really shouldn't even be doing this.'"
> 
> Certainly, even with the potential for lower costs, not every manufacturer wants to make products in China. "There is supply-chain risk," said Greg Cullison, a senior executive at Big Sky Associates, an operations management advisory firm in Charlotte, North Carolina, and Washington, D.C., and an expert in geopolitical risk analysis. "China is very far away. You have to consider the shipment costs. Are you going to be subject to export tariffs or delays, which are actually costly in shipping the goods?"
> 
> Nas Siqueira, co-founder of Los Angeles-based Nawi Kids, recently opted out of a potential deal to manufacture her stuffed toys, blankets and other baby products at about one-fourth of her current manufacturing costs, though she already had a Chinese factory lined up and samples made. "I didn't want to not know how it was made and who was making it," said Siqueira.
> 
> Instead, her three-person firm, founded about two years ago, contracts out the cutting, sewing and other production work to about 26 people who work locally. "I'm really lucky being in Los Angeles now," she said. "We have manufacturing coming back. I was really lucky to have found people who could do everything, including toys, which are hard to do. I couldn't really see myself putting my stuff in someone else's hands, not having met them."
> 
> Why US manufacturers are nixing the US for China



to summarize: China can do more for less with the same quality.

*China's Internet of Things reaches 90 bln dollars in 2014*

NANJING, Sept. 24 (Xinhua) -- The value of China's Internet of Things (IoT) industry reached 580 billion yuan (90 bln U.S. dollars) in 2014, a yearly increase of 18.46 percent, said a report issued on Thursday.


The IoT, which connects traditional devices, including home appliances, to the Internet, has become a powerful driving force of innovation and economic growth in China, said the report issued by Xinhua News Agency on an IoT expo in Wuxi City, east China's Jiangsu Province.

The report said China's IoT technologies have continued to integrate with both traditional industries like agriculture and manufacturing and rising industries such as new energy and new materials.

China has formed four IoT industry centers in Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta, Bohai Rim, and central and western China, with Yangtze River Delta taking the lead in terms of industrial scale, it said.

The report also listed major challenges facing China's IoT, including its reliance on importation of sensor and chip technology, problems in application, information and data security. 

-----------------------------------

The chip industry must progress faster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

steelseries779 said:


> I thought China grows at 7% and US grows at 2.8% in the first half year of 2015.


*Proof that United States grows at 2% economically per year*

Here is the US nominal GDP data from the IMF for the years 2010 to 2015.





----------

Here is a projection of US nominal GDP by calculating 2% economic growth + 2% inflation (for a total of 4% per annum) from 2010 to 2015.






Look at how closely the real-world US nominal GDP growth matches the projection.
US nominal GDP for 2015 will be about $18.12 billion.
The projection using a 2% economic growth + 2% inflation estimated $18.2 billion.

Over a five-year period, American nominal GDP has been shown to grow at 2% economically with another 2% of inflation. Thus, it is reasonable to use an estimated 2% US economic growth in projecting future American GDP from 2016 to 2024 (see original post).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> China consumes 30% more energy annually than the US (source: BP).
> 
> China is on-track to buy 23.5 million light-vehicles (ie. cars, SUVs, and light trucks) this year. It is projected to grow to 25 million light-vehicles next year.
> In comparison, the US only buys 17 million light vehicles per year.
> 
> Since China has a government-set currency, many people believe the real Chinese economy is larger than the US economy.
> 
> I could give you a whole list of smartphone sales, LCD displays, total computers bought, etc.
> All of the indicators point towards a larger Chinese economy than the US.
> ----------
> 
> *Hard Data indicates China's economy is larger than United States' economy*
> 
> There are hard data available on China that everyone agrees upon.
> 
> According to BP (on page 40 for "Primary energy consumption") for the year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest energy users.
> #1 China: 2,852 Million Tonnes Oil Equivalent (MTOE)
> #2 US: 2,266
> 
> According to the Wall Street Journal for year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest electricity consumers.
> #1 China: 5.3 trillion kilowatt-hours
> #2 US: 3.8 trillion kilowatt-hours
> 
> China and the US are also the world's two largest car markets (sales from 2013).
> #1 China: 22 million cars/light-vehicles
> #2 United States: 15.6 million
> ----------
> "China became top personal computer market in 2012
> phys.org › Technology › Business
> 
> Apr 29, 2013 - ... PC shipments to China tallied 69 million units in 2012 while 66 million were shipped to the United States, ... Unlike other parts of the world where sales of desktop computers have lagged behind those of laptop ..."
> ----------
> • LCD TVs sales to consumers worldwide 2013, by country | Statistic
> #1 China: 42.5 million LCD TV sales in 2013
> #2 United States: 33.7 million
> ----------
> Chinese smartphone sales in 2013 were three times larger than US sales.
> #1 China: 360 million smartphone sales in 2013
> #2 US: 121 million smartphone sales in 2013
> 
> Sources: China smartphone shipments set to hit 450 million in 2014 - CNET
> Apple Leads US Consumer Smartphone Sales with 45 Percent Share in 2013, According to NPD
> ----------
> Wash, Rinse, Rebrand: Electrolux Spiffs Up Appliances in China - WSJ
> "Electrolux China - Wall Street Journal
> 
> Sep 19, 2013 - ... China's appliance market, the world's largest in terms of unit sales, is growing faster than those of the U.S. or Western ...
> 
> In conclusion, it should be obvious to everyone that China's overall economy is larger than the United States' economy. China consumes more total energy annually, more electricity, buys more cars, buys more personal computers, buys more LCD TVs, buys a lot more smartphones, and buys more appliances than the United States.




Thanks for your data! If the subject of discussion is real economy, i.e. "brick & mortar", measured in "Tonnage" or "kWh" or "Number of XXX" or other non-currency units, then yes, China is already larger than US. Note, even in currency value (using the prevailing RMB:US$ exchange ratio in the market), China is already a lot bigger in industrial production and agricultural production.

However it's also obvious that two sectors of economy - *services* (high end in particular e.g. banking, accounting, stock/bond/derivatives market, legal, movie/entertainment) and *domestic consumption* (contrary to high Gross Domestic Savings) - are seriously underdeveloped. Economic reforms on these two sectors are still in early stage, and until some solid results are seen the overall economy is still imbalanced no matter how big is the absolute size.

Bigger than US in GDP calculation or not isn't an important economic benchmark, the top agenda is to complete a strong & healthy economic ecosystem, benchmarking KPI's against fellow East Asian countries. Just some thoughts, critics welcome bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Jlaw said:


> Let's not become *Indianize*. Let's wait and see.



My ribs are about to *crack* with laughter - That one liner deserves a* positive.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks for your data! If the subject of discussion is real economy, i.e. "brick & mortar", measured in "Tonnage" or "kWh" or "Number of XXX" or other non-currency units, then yes, China is already larger than US. Note, even in currency value (using the prevailing RMB:US$ exchange ratio in the market), China is already a lot bigger in industrial production and agricultural production.
> 
> However it's also obvious that two sectors of economy - *services* (high end in particular e.g. banking, accounting, stock/bond/derivatives market, legal, movie/entertainment) and *domestic consumption* (contrary to high Gross Domestic Savings) - are seriously underdeveloped. Economic reforms on these two sectors are still in early stage, and until some solid results are seen the overall economy is still imbalanced no matter how big is the absolute size.
> 
> Bigger than US in GDP calculation or not isn't an important economic benchmark, the top agenda is to complete a strong & healthy economic ecosystem, benchmarking KPI's against fellow East Asian countries. Just some thoughts, critics welcome bro!


There's a problem in the current calculation of services. Per capita nominal GDP for an American is seven times higher than a Chinese.

An American truck driver is currently valued 7 times more than his Chinese counterpart.

Similarly, an American teacher counts 7 times as much in services than his/her Chinese counterpart.

An American railway person is paid 7 times as much as his Chinese counterpart.

Who believes that Americans engaged in the service sector should be counted 7 times more towards nominal GDP?

You can't argue that an American is seven times more productive than his/her Chinese counterpart.
An American teacher does not teach 7 times more pupils.

The only conclusion that you can draw is that there is a flaw in measuring the service economies of the United States and China. Since the service economies cannot be accurately compared to one another, it is better to just throw out the service sectors and look strictly at the real Chinese and US economies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*CSIS (Center for Strategic and International Studies) 224 page report that China's nominal GDP is actually 15% larger than reported.*

Link: http://csis.org/files/publication/150824_Rosen_BrokenAbacus_WEB.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Martian2 said:


> China consumes 30% more energy annually than the US (source: BP).
> 
> China is on-track to buy 23.5 million light-vehicles (ie. cars, SUVs, and light trucks) this year. It is projected to grow to 25 million light-vehicles next year.
> In comparison, the US only buys 17 million light vehicles per year.
> 
> Since China has a government-set currency, many people believe the real Chinese economy is larger than the US economy.
> 
> I could give you a whole list of smartphone sales, LCD displays, total computers bought, etc.
> All of the indicators point towards a larger Chinese economy than the US.
> ----------
> 
> *Hard Data indicates China's economy is larger than United States' economy*
> 
> There are hard data available on China that everyone agrees upon.
> 
> According to BP (on page 40 for "Primary energy consumption") for the year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest energy users.
> #1 China: 2,852 Million Tonnes Oil Equivalent (MTOE)
> #2 US: 2,266
> 
> According to the Wall Street Journal for year 2013, China and the US are the world's two largest electricity consumers.
> #1 China: 5.3 trillion kilowatt-hours
> #2 US: 3.8 trillion kilowatt-hours
> 
> China and the US are also the world's two largest car markets (sales from 2013).
> #1 China: 22 million cars/light-vehicles
> #2 United States: 15.6 million
> ----------
> "China became top personal computer market in 2012
> phys.org › Technology › Business
> 
> Apr 29, 2013 - ... PC shipments to China tallied 69 million units in 2012 while 66 million were shipped to the United States, ... Unlike other parts of the world where sales of desktop computers have lagged behind those of laptop ..."
> ----------
> • LCD TVs sales to consumers worldwide 2013, by country | Statistic
> #1 China: 42.5 million LCD TV sales in 2013
> #2 United States: 33.7 million
> ----------
> Chinese smartphone sales in 2013 were three times larger than US sales.
> #1 China: 360 million smartphone sales in 2013
> #2 US: 121 million smartphone sales in 2013
> 
> Sources: China smartphone shipments set to hit 450 million in 2014 - CNET
> Apple Leads US Consumer Smartphone Sales with 45 Percent Share in 2013, According to NPD
> ----------
> Wash, Rinse, Rebrand: Electrolux Spiffs Up Appliances in China - WSJ
> "Electrolux China - Wall Street Journal
> 
> Sep 19, 2013 - ... China's appliance market, the world's largest in terms of unit sales, is growing faster than those of the U.S. or Western ..."
> 
> In conclusion, it should be obvious to everyone that China's overall economy is larger than the United States' economy. China consumes more total energy annually, more electricity, buys more cars, buys more personal computers, buys more LCD TVs, buys a lot more smartphones, and buys more appliances than the United States.



Don't forget that China is also the largest trading nation in the world and the biggest trading partner for 124 countries compared to around 75 for the US.

China is also the largest manufacturing nation.

In service sector, Chinese tourists are bigger spenders than the US. Chinese movie market is rapidly closing the gap with the US. 

Chinese fiscal revenues are over $2 trillion too which is bigger than the size of many economies.

China is either ahead or very close to the US in many categories but the biggest gap is in the size of the economy.

The bottom line is the Chinese economy is bigger than officially reported. Even the Chinese military budget is between $250-$300 billion in annual spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> to summarize: China can do more for less with the same quality.
> 
> *China's Internet of Things reaches 90 bln dollars in 2014*
> 
> NANJING, Sept. 24 (Xinhua) -- The value of China's Internet of Things (IoT) industry reached 580 billion yuan (90 bln U.S. dollars) in 2014, a yearly increase of 18.46 percent, said a report issued on Thursday.
> 
> 
> The IoT, which connects traditional devices, including home appliances, to the Internet, has become a powerful driving force of innovation and economic growth in China, said the report issued by Xinhua News Agency on an IoT expo in Wuxi City, east China's Jiangsu Province.
> 
> The report said China's IoT technologies have continued to integrate with both traditional industries like agriculture and manufacturing and rising industries such as new energy and new materials.
> 
> China has formed four IoT industry centers in Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta, Bohai Rim, and central and western China, with Yangtze River Delta taking the lead in terms of industrial scale, it said.
> 
> The report also listed major challenges facing China's IoT, including its reliance on importation of sensor and chip technology, problems in application, information and data security.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> The chip industry must progress faster



IoT is an important aspect of Taiwan's Internet 4.0 strategy. Especially with respect to work stations. China's own 2025 strategy has IoT at its heart, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## badguy2000

Martian2 said:


> Right now, the IMF nominal GDP numbers for China and the United States are misleading. It is a comparison of apples to oranges. China is still using the antiquated SNA 1993 (System of National Accounts) method. The US is using the SNA 2008.
> 
> According to a September 22, 2015 Wall Street Journal article, China's nominal GDP for 2014 was $11.5 trillion (see citation below) under the SNA 2008 method.
> 
> We want to conduct an apples-to-apples comparison of Chinese and US nominal GDP using the same SNA 2008 method.
> For 2014, US nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $17.4 trillion (see IMF data).
> For 2014, China's nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $11.5 trillion (see The Wall Street Journal article below).
> 
> Let's project US and Chinese nominal GDP into the future.
> 
> For the United States, the economic growth has historically been 2% (e.g. 1% for technological improvement and 1% for labor force growth). US inflation averages 2%. Thus, the US will grow by 4% annually over the long term.
> 
> For China, the new economic growth is 7%. The years of 10% economic growth is over, because all of the low-hanging fruit has been plucked (when China joined the WTO in December 2001). We expect China to maintain an economic growth of 7% for the next ten years, because the Belt-and-Road initiative should integrate the Southeast Asian, Central Asian, and Russian economies with China's.
> 
> Chinese inflation averages about 3% (e.g. typically 1% higher than US inflation). Thus, China will grow by 10% annually (e.g. 7% economic growth + 3% inflation) over the next ten years.
> 
> *By projecting US 4% and Chinese 10% economic growth into the future, we see that China will surpass the US in nominal GDP by 2022.* The IMF says that China's currency is fairly valued. I am assuming a stable Chinese Yuan-US Dollar exchange rate at 6.4 Yuans to the Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> What If China’s Economy Is Even Bigger Than It Seems? - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Yearly Comparison of US and Chinese Nominal GDPs under SNA 2008*





Martian2 said:


> Right now, the IMF nominal GDP numbers for China and the United States are misleading. It is a comparison of apples to oranges. China is still using the antiquated SNA 1993 (System of National Accounts) method. The US is using the SNA 2008.
> 
> According to a September 22, 2015 Wall Street Journal article, China's nominal GDP for 2014 was $11.5 trillion (see citation below) under the SNA 2008 method.
> 
> We want to conduct an apples-to-apples comparison of Chinese and US nominal GDP using the same SNA 2008 method.
> For 2014, US nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $17.4 trillion (see IMF data).
> For 2014, China's nominal GDP under SNA 2008 was $11.5 trillion (see The Wall Street Journal article below).
> 
> Let's project US and Chinese nominal GDP into the future.
> 
> For the United States, the economic growth has historically been 2% (e.g. 1% for technological improvement and 1% for labor force growth). US inflation averages 2%. Thus, the US will grow by 4% annually over the long term.
> 
> For China, the new economic growth is 7%. The years of 10% economic growth is over, because all of the low-hanging fruit has been plucked (when China joined the WTO in December 2001). We expect China to maintain an economic growth of 7% for the next ten years, because the Belt-and-Road initiative should integrate the Southeast Asian, Central Asian, and Russian economies with China's.
> 
> Chinese inflation averages about 3% (e.g. typically 1% higher than US inflation). Thus, China will grow by 10% annually (e.g. 7% economic growth + 3% inflation) over the next ten years.
> 
> *By projecting US 4% and Chinese 10% economic growth into the future, we see that China will surpass the US in nominal GDP by 2022.* The IMF says that China's currency is fairly valued. I am assuming a stable Chinese Yuan-US Dollar exchange rate at 6.4 Yuans to the Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> What If China’s Economy Is Even Bigger Than It Seems? - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Yearly Comparison of US and Chinese Nominal GDPs under SNA 2008*


GDP does not matter.it includes too much useless or even harmful sections such as overpriced lawsuit/medical care service,wall street poisonous bonds and virtual rent.
What matters is "real wealth sections",such as manufacturing,mining,agriculture and construction.
Those sections provide necessory foods,industry products and house for people while providing weapons and infrastructure for countries.
China now has much larger manufacturing,construction and agriculture than USA now,although its GDP is less.
It means CHINA's economy is more mighty than USA Alrealdy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

badguy2000 said:


> GDP does not matter.it includes too much useless or even harmful sections such as overpriced lawsuit/medical care service,wall street poisonous bonds and virtual rent.
> What matters is "real wealth sections",such as manufacturing,mining,agriculture and construction.
> Those sections provide necessory foods,industry products and house for people while providing weapons and infrastructure for countries.


America spends way too much in medicine, but their life expectancy is not that long.
Efficiency matters, but it is not considered in GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raphael

It's suspicious that the GDP revision comes from a study authored by the CSIS, one of the main China-containment thinktanks in the US.

My opinion of economic matters is we should always keep our head down and adopt a low profile. If you can feel the fruits of our economic progress in your next paycheck, or the increasing quality and quantity of goods and services you can buy, that's already enough proof. No need to boast about it to foreigners. In fact, if they are kept in the dark, even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## badguy2000

AndrewJin said:


> America spends way too much in medicine, but their life expectancy is that long.
> Efficiency matters, but it is not considered in GDP.
> 
> View attachment 260262


Medical care serice in USA is terrorblly overpriced in USA . It is most low quality among west countries. So is the lawsuit service in USA.
BTW ,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> America spends way too much in medicine, but their life expectancy is that long.
> Efficiency matters, but it is not considered in GDP.
> 
> View attachment 260262



Sorry for the people of India, now they can't even eat meat. Their life expectancy maybe even lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Raphael said:


> It's suspicious that the GDP revision comes from a study authored by the CSIS, one of the main China-containment thinktanks in the US.
> 
> My opinion of economic matters is we should always keep our head down and adopt a low profile. If you can feel the fruits of our economic progress in your next paycheck, or the increasing quality and quantity of goods and services you can buy, that's already enough proof. No need to boast about it to foreigners. In fact, if they are kept in the dark, even better.



Second that statement. 

In the final analysis, China is still a developing nation. It will stay this way as long as geopolitically convenient.

中秋節快樂 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Jlaw said:


> Let's not become Indianize. Let's wait and see.





AndrewJin said:


> 同樂！





Dungeness said:


> Sorry for the people of India, now they can't even eat meat. Their life expectancy maybe even lower.


@Hu Songshan
@waz
@Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Second that statement.
> 
> In the final analysis, China is still a developing nation. It will stay this way as long as geopolitically convenient.
> 
> 中秋節快樂 !!!


同樂！

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Oh..Dont post such thing!!
Dont feel well...


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> There's a problem in the current calculation of services. Per capita nominal GDP for an American is seven times higher than a Chinese.
> 
> An American truck driver is currently valued 7 times more than his Chinese counterpart.
> 
> Similarly, an American teacher counts 7 times as much in services than his/her Chinese counterpart.
> 
> An American railway person is paid 7 times as much as his Chinese counterpart.
> 
> Who believes that Americans engaged in the service sector should be counted 7 times more towards nominal GDP?
> 
> You can't argue that an American is seven times more productive than his/her Chinese counterpart.
> An American teacher does not teach 7 times more pupils.
> 
> The only conclusion that you can draw is that there is a flaw in measuring the service economies of the United States and China. Since the service economies cannot be accurately compared to one another, it is better to just throw out the service sectors and look strictly at the real Chinese and US economies.




Good points made bro! Yes if only real economy is taken into account then the picture may look quite different. On under-accounting of services, well it's hard to track the financials, say if barber shops keep their books off the tax/bank grids, you know what I mean.

Anyway let's stay pragmatic, let statisticians or journalists play with numbers, and continue to move forward on industrialization/trade!





TaiShang said:


> Second that statement.
> 
> In the final analysis, China is still a developing nation. It will stay this way as long as geopolitically convenient.
> 
> 中秋節快樂 !!!



Yup +1 here, whatever geopolitically convenient!

兄弟们中秋快乐!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

And about the same time China will not be the mist populous nation anymore.


----------



## Tiger Genie

This (China's nominal GDP growth) is to be expected given population, resources and industrial policy. OTOH the US industrial policy in many cases has become very much safety and environmental balanced and combined with the labor law requirements, continues to be significantly more expensive to operate in than China. BTW I am not sure necessarily whether that is such a bad thing.

To me the next interesting points will be:

1) when does Chinese economy become more internal consumption heavier and 
2) when that happens, will they be able to )or how long) sustain the lower cost environment

The same phases will be reached by India a bit soon after that at which point I won't be surprised at all (say around 2045-2050) USA once again becomes a lower or comparably lower cost manufacturing destination!


----------



## Shotgunner51

Countries rich in natural resources (e.g. oil, gas, uranium) or rich in trade surpluses (e.g. high value-add industrial merchandise, high value-add services) may accumulate large amount of Forex Reserves. However while managing Forex Reserves is usually "defensive", assets separated from balance sheets of Central Banks (e.g. People's Bank of China; PBOC) can be managed in a more balanced manner, here we go the *Sovereign Welfare Funds* (SWF's).

*Forex Reserves By Country*

China has been experiencing record level trade surpluses over the years, however the Forex Reserves is currently maintained at the level of US$ 3.77 trillion (Mainland only; Excluding Hong Kong, Taiwan, Macau):







*Sovereign Welfare Funds By Country*

Relative to a steady level of Forex Reserves, China has been building SWF's progressively. It's believed much studies have been done on Singaporean model i.e. *GIC*, *Temasek*. By now there are a few Chinese SWF's at the moment e.g. *CIC*, *SAFE*, total assets exceeds US$ 1.53 trillion. Hong Kong SAR has its own SWF, asset value now at around US$ 400 billion (0.4 trillion).






*Sovereign Welfare Funds Ranking*

For details of individual SWF in China and across the world, please check the following link:






Sovereign Wealth Fund Rankings | Sovereign Wealth Fund Institute

Comparison & Trends:

Note that in cases of financial powers like Hong Kong SAR, Singapore, their SWFs are larger than FX Reserves

In Singapore's case the ratio is more than 2 times ($537 billion vs $250 billion). For Norway, UAE, almost entire assets are on SWF.

China's SWF are expected to be fast growing while FX Reserves will maintain at current level, and become one primary vehicle for international investment.


@AndrewJin @Martian2 @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
18


----------



## powastick

Where is India's sovereign wealth fund?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

powastick said:


> Where is India's sovereign wealth fund?




Sorry there is none.

It would be difficult for countries with tight financial resources, say trade deficit countries, or debtor nations.

India regrettably is both.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Singapore's SWF is very successful.
We must learn from Singaporean Chinese how it works.



Shotgunner51 said:


> Sorry there is none.
> 
> It would be difficult for countries with tight financial resources, say trade deficit countries, or debtor nations.
> 
> India regrettably is both.


I have a question, how do they maintain their economy with such huge trade deficit?
@Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Singapore's SWF is very successful.
> We must learn from Singaporean Chinese how it works.
> @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419





Yes Singapore's model is very successful in managing a huge asset (FX $250 billion + SWF $538 billion = *$788 billion*), something China has studied for years. Their professionals like Miss Ho Ching (CEO of *Temasek*), Mr. Lim Siong Guan (Chairman of *GIC*) as well as many senior executives of GIC have given valuable advices to China government in constructing SWF's.






Now China just mainland alone has a tremendous asset (FX $3,771 billion + SWF $1,535 billion = *$5,306 billion*) to manage, let alone Greater China (Hong Kong, Taiwan & Macau) combined (over $6,480 billion). China will continue to build SWF's, while doing so let's continue to deepen collaboration with Singaporean Chinese and other professionals in the Greater China region.

Hope China mainland's (and that of HK) experience can also be shared with Taiwan, South Korea, when they are ready to construct SWF!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Shotgunner51

@Saif al-Arab This is the thread I am talking about bro.

GCC has good experience in building/operating SWF, welcome to share. In East Asia, only Singapore has such experience and successful track record. Hong Kong has a fund under HKMA, while other financial powerhouses (China Mainland, Japan, SK, Taiwan) mostly just sit on FX reserves, heavily loaded with US T-bills.

China Mainland began exploring SWF since 1997, progressively, but in small steps with great care. Total SWF is only $1.53 trillion as of now, still small compared to FX reserves. Constructing SWF is not just a technical issue but it may have geopolitical complications on a global scale. Note, the GCC has been instrumental in shaping the existing world order, i.e. Petro-Dollar. So as Japan, the #1 creditor nation, has been top holder of US T-Bills until recent years.

By now China still carries US$3.77 trillion in FX reserves, heavy up on US T-Bills, directly and through Belgium, the direction to go is yet to be determined. Building oil reserves, US T-Bills, SWF, RMB internationalisation, are all uncertainties. Whatever the direction is, KSA + China, or GCC + East Asia, would be meaningful force in shaping future world order, let's explore together my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I suspect that much of China's gold reserve is being parked in these SWF. So, technically it's not part of the central bank reserve, but practically it still belongs to the state, thus the Chinese people. 

BTW, did China check thoroughly all the managers in the Chinese finance and banking sector who has link with Goldman Sachs? If not, I recommend them to do so pronto. Many of the high finance people in the EU including Draghi were former GS employees. They are agents of money cabal. Watch out!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> By now China still carries US$3.77 trillion in FX reserves, the direction to go is yet to be determined. Building oil reserves, US T-Bills, SWF, RMB internationalisation, are all uncertainties.



As far as strategic petroleum reserves are concerned, Chin has been working on it since the 2000s, aiming a 90-day SPR capability. 

China Retakes Top Oil-Buyer Spot From U.S. Amid Stockpiling - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> As far as strategic petroleum reserves are concerned, Chin has been working on it since the 2000s, aiming a 90-day SPR capability.
> 
> China Retakes Top Oil-Buyer Spot From U.S. Amid Stockpiling - Bloomberg Business


What is SPR?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> What is SPR?



Strategic petroleum reserves, that is, emergency fuel storage. The aim for China is to have 90-day SPR, meaning, 90-day of extra fuel in times of crisis or emergency. 

***

China is stockpiling its own Strategic Petroleum Reserve - Fuel Fix

In the first seven months of the year, China purchased about half a million barrels of crude in excess of its daily needs, the most for the period since 2012, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. As the country gathers bargain barrels for its strategic petroleum reserve, the demand is cushioning an oversupplied market from a further crash, according to Columbia University’s Center on Global Energy Policy.

“It throws a lifeline to the market” that safeguards against the risk of crude touching $20 a barrel, Jeff Currie, head of commodities research at Goldman Sachs Group Inc. in New York, said by phone. “That lifeline lasts through late 2016.”

Other countries have emergency oil-supply buffers, and while the U.S. Strategic Petroleum Reserve has been stable at about 700 million barrels for years, China is expanding its stockpiles rapidly.

The Asian nation has accumulated about 200 million barrels of crude in its reserve so far and aims to have 500 million by the end of the decade, according to the International Energy Agency. It’s currently filling a 19-million-barrel facility at Huangdao and will add oil at six sites with a combined capacity of about 132 million barrels over the next 18 months, the Paris-based adviser on energy policy estimates.

“The fact that China is stockpiling crude for public strategic storage certainly offsets the weaker sentiment on China’s oil-product demand,” said Harry Tchilinguirian, head of commodity markets strategy at BNP Paribas SA in London.

China’s demand growth is set to slow to an annual rate of 2.3 percent by the fourth quarter compared with 5.6 percent in the second quarter, a reflection of “weak car sales data, declines in industrial activity, plummeting property prices and fragile electricity output,” the IEA said in a report on Sept. 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> As far as strategic petroleum reserves are concerned, Chin has been working on it since the 2000s, aiming a 90-day SPR capability.
> 
> China Retakes Top Oil-Buyer Spot From U.S. Amid Stockpiling - Bloomberg Business




Exactly that's one area that I found suspicious. Some FX reserves are leaving the hands of PBOC, and change into oil reserves of the Department of Energy.

I posted this thread earlier, raising concern on China's unusual large buying orders of crude oil:
_China's Outsize Crude Imports Throw Traders For Loop_






Seems like something is happening, and as you said, *SPR is likely constructed*.

Also an important footnote, the external environment is also favorable, i.e. oil price. The price level now may impact oil-exporting countries, however it's a good time for countries sitting on excessive FX reserves to adjust their portfolio of holdings i.e. less FX reserves, more SPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*What Is China’s Potential Growth Rate?*

Chinese government set its annual economic growth rate at 7% at the beginning of 2015 and half a year later the target was fulfilled. Is this coincidence too perfect? Some international media have voiced their suspicions.

However, those critics seem to ignore a fact: The method that Chinese government uses to set the GDP growth target has become more and more reasonable. In the Report on the Work of the Government (2013), it first indicated that “economic growth should be coordinated with potential growth rate, adapted to the supply capacity of production factors and capacity of resources and environment.” That means the factors used to set the economic growth rate target are mainly based on the potential growth rate, which is determined by production factors, productivity growth and the capacity of resources and the environment.

What is the Chinese economic growth rate? Although estimates from policy-making departments and economists showed little divergence, a majority prediction is about 7% with the trend leaning towards a gradual decrease year on year.

*China’s economic growth declined from 10% to 7%, which is in line with the inherent fluctuations of development.

In terms of element structure system, the amount people of working age has decreased, the saving rate has declined and the total factor productivity in the short term is slowing.*

From the industrial structure aspect,* the proportion of service industries exceeded that of secondary industry in GDP in 2012, but now the labor productivity of the service industry is lower than that of secondary industries.*

In terms of the economic aggregates, China’s GDP reached S10.4 trillion in 2014. *Generally speaking, after a country’s economic aggregate reaches a certain degree, marginal growth will decrease while economic scale will increase.*

If the growth rate is coordinated with growth potential, production factors will be fully tackled. Inflation and cyclical unemployment can be avoided. In recent years, the registered unemployment rate in urban area stays around 4.1% and the surveyed unemployment rate has been around 5.1%, indicating China’s growth rate is reliable and acceptable. 

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0929/c90000-8956570.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

AndrewJin said:


> Singapore's SWF is very successful.
> We must learn from Singaporean Chinese how it works.
> 
> 
> I have a question, *how do they maintain their economy with such huge trade deficit?*
> @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419



Hot money inflows. It's temporarily propping up their Ponzi scheme which they refer to as their so-called 'economy'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> I suspect that much of China's gold reserve is being parked in these SWF. So, technically it's not part of the central bank reserve, but practically it still belongs to the state, thus the Chinese people.



Your suspicion is very valid. Now within the $3.77 trillion of FX reserves, 1677 tonnes of gold are included and that represent only less than 2% of the pool.

In terms of gold production, China has been became the top since a few years back:





If imports are taken into the picture, then where are the missing bullions in China?

Gold prices rise amid China's missing bullion mystery - Telegraph
THE CASE OF CHINA’S MISSING GOLD - The Daily Coin​
Probably you are right, some gold are in the hands of the SWF, however given the aggressive nature of SWF, defensive portfolio like gold looks less attractive, well this is to be confirmed. I suspect that the "missing" gold are neither with PBOC (FX reserves) nor SWF (sovereign welfare funds), instead they (particularly those produced in China) are classified as commodity reserves under Department of Natural Resources (国土资源部) or institutions related to SGX (Shanghai Gold Exchange), valuation without using US$ or any currency. That would be similar to SPR (and uranium reserves) under Department of Energy (能源部), inventory measured in tonnes, not currency.

China Establishes World's Largest Physical Gold Fund
China remains as the world's largest gold trading market
Shanghai-Hong Kong Gold Connect launched
Away From Dollar: Russia, China to Create Entirely Different Gold Market​


Götterdämmerung said:


> BTW, did China check thoroughly all the managers in the Chinese finance and banking sector who has link with Goldman Sachs? If not, I recommend them to do so pronto. Many of the high finance people in the EU including Draghi were former GS employees. They are agents of money cabal. Watch out!




Thanks for the reminder bro, trojans are terrible for national security aren't they? Germany should get rid of these bugs!

I suppose here in China the national security system always keep a close eye on guys sitting on these critical posts. We must watch out!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Laos segment of China-Singapore railway set for Nov. start *
English.news.cn | 2015-09-29 18:20:55 | Editor: huaxia


VIENTIANE, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- A multi-billion dollar transnational railway linking China and Singapore is a step closer to reality with the start of construction of the section traversing Laos set for November.

Connecting the Lao capital of Vientiane with the Chinese border at a distance of 417 km, the joint-venture is expected to take 5 years to complete and come at an estimated cost of 6.8 billion U.S. dollars.

The announcement was made following a bi-annual three-day meeting of the Laos cabinet with provincial and capital office holders that concluded recently and confirmed to media by Minister of Public Works and Transport Dr Bounchanh Sinthavong.

The planned 1.435-meter standard-gauge single track is expected to boast five main stations and 31 smaller stations.

A maximum speed of 160 km per hour for passenger locomotives and 120 km per hour for goods trains has also been mooted.

Addressing the challenges of presented by Laos' mountainous terrain will require construction of some 76 tunnels with a total length of 195.78 km and 154 bridges spanning some 67.15 km.

The Laos section will eventually form part of a single rail network connecting China's Kunming to Singapore via Laos, Thailand and Malaysia designed to boost regional trade in goods and services as part of the "One Belt, One Road" development initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Factbox: Facts and figures on China 2011-2015*
Published: 2015-9-30 13:07:25


China's leadership and policymakers will convene in October to set the development course for the world's second largest economy over the next five years (2016-2020).

Following are some facts and figures about how the country has delivered on its goals for the 2011-2015 period.

-- GROWTH

Target: GDP growth of 7 percent annually on average

Delivery: Growth came in at 9.3 percent in 2011, 7.7 percent in 2012, 7.7 percent in 2013 and 7.3 percent in 2014. For the first half of the year, China's economy expanded 7 percent, and authorities have repeatedly voiced confidence in achieving the annual target of around 7 percent for 2015.

-- INFLATION

Target: Prices to be kept generally stable

Delivery: Annual consumer inflation came in at 5.4 percent in 2011, 2.6 percent in 2012, 2.6 percent in 2013 and 2 percent in 2014. Economists forecast mild inflation for 2015.

-- JOB MARKET

Target: More than 45 million jobs to be created in urban areas; Urban registered unemployment to be kept no higher than 5 percent.

Delivery: China created a total of 50.79 million jobs in urban areas for the 2011-2014 period. A total of 7.18 million new jobs were added in the first half of 2015.

The urban registered jobless rate held steady at 4.1 percent through 2011-2014. The rate stood at 4.04 percent at the end of June 2015.

-- ECONOMIC RESTRUCTURING

Target: Rise in domestic consumption; Service sector value-added output to account for 47 percent of GDP; Urbanization rate to reach 51.5 percent, up 4 percentage points.

Delivery: Consumption accounted for 60 percent of GDP growth in the first half of 2015, 13.1 percentage points higher than the share in 2010.

The service industry accounted for 49.5 percent of GDP in the first half of 2015. In 2010, the share was 39.2 percent.

China's current urbanization rate in China stands at about 55 percent.

-- ENVIRONMENT

Target: Non-fossil fuel to account for 11.4 percent of primary energy consumption; Energy consumption per unit of GDP to be cut by 16 percent; Carbon dioxide emissions per unit of GDP to be cut by 17 percent; Forest coverage rate to rise to 21.66 percent and forest stock to increase by 600 million cubic meters.

Delivery: Non-fossil fuel accounted for 11.2 percent of primary energy consumption by 2014.

According to calculations by Xinhua based on official statistics, energy consumption per unit of GDP dropped 13.4 percent by 2014 from the 2010 level. If China is to meet the target, consumption needs to fall 3 percent year on year in 2015. In the first half of the year, energy consumption per unit of GDP went down 5.9 percent.

-- SOCIAL WELFARE

Target: Construction and renovation of 36 million apartments for low-income families.

Delivery: A total of 39.7 million affordable housing units will begin construction by the end of 2015, topping the 36 million target set for the 2011-2015 period.

--- REFORM

Target: In-depth reform in monopoly industries for easier market entry and more competition;

Delivery: China's top oil refiner Sinopec in 2014 said that it would bring in social and private capital to jointly market and sell its oil products, making it the first largely monopolized sector to open up.

China's Industry and Information Technology Ministry in 2014 licensed six more private enterprises to pilot resale of certain mobile services, allowing them to partner and compete with China's "backbone" telecom operators through the resale of mobile services.

Target: Improved government efficiency and credibility.

Delivery: Since 2013, China's State Council has been streamlining government administration to reduce government control and unleash market vitality. 

In two years, more than 700 approval items controlled by central government departments have been canceled or delegated to lower agencies, and more than a third of all approval items handled by the State Council were cut or decentralized.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> Your suspicion is very valid. Now within the $3.77 trillion of FX reserves, 1677 tonnes of gold are included and that represent only less than 2% of the pool.
> 
> In terms of gold production, China has been became the top since a few years back:
> View attachment 261320
> 
> 
> If imports are taken into the picture, then where are the missing bullions in China?
> 
> Gold prices rise amid China's missing bullion mystery - Telegraph
> THE CASE OF CHINA’S MISSING GOLD - The Daily Coin​
> Probably you are right, some gold are in the hands of the SWF, however given the aggressive nature of SWF, defensive portfolio like gold looks less attractive, well this is to be confirmed. I suspect that the "missing" gold are neither with PBOC (FX reserves) nor SWF (sovereign welfare funds), instead they (particularly those produced in China) are classified as commodity reserves under Department of Natural Resources (国土资源部) or institutions related to SGX (Shanghai Gold Exchange), valuation without using US$ or any currency. That would be similar to SPR (and uranium reserves) under Department of Energy (能源部), inventory measured in tonnes, not currency.
> 
> China Establishes World's Largest Physical Gold Fund
> China remains as the world's largest gold trading market
> Shanghai-Hong Kong Gold Connect launched
> Away From Dollar: Russia, China to Create Entirely Different Gold Market​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder bro, trojans are terrible for national security aren't they? Germany should get rid of these bugs!
> 
> I suppose here in China the national security system always keep a close eye on guys sitting on these critical posts. We must watch out!




Thanks for the info about the gold reserve.

Unless there is a revolution, we won't be able to get rid of them. Even the revolution could be managed by the cabal behind the scene. Such is the situation. 

I can't believe that the Shanghai stock crash was possible without the GS moles within the Chinese banking and finance system. Impossible!

It wouldn't surprise me that GS has also implanted agents even within the Chinese banking and finance supervision system.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jkroo

Götterdämmerung said:


> Thanks for the info about the gold reserve.
> 
> Unless there is a revolution, we won't be able to get rid of them. Even the revolution could be managed by the cabal behind the scene. Such is the situation.
> 
> I can't believe that the Shanghai stock crash was possible without the GS moles within the Chinese banking and finance system. Impossible!
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me that GS has also implanted agents even within the Chinese banking and finance supervision system.



You are right. Last time 8 senior leaders of CITIC Security which is supposed to be China's own GS were investigated.

Corruptions and illegal behaviors involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Amid the doom & gloom coming out of the Western world on the Chinese economy ...

"The Westpac MNI China Consumer Sentiment Indicator increased 1.7pts from 116.5 in August to 118.2 in September. The Indicator is now 4.4% higher than a year ago and just 1.7% below its long run average.

"The rally in Chinese consumer sentiment has come despite more equity market volatility, continued concerns about China’s growth prospects and more signs of weak conditions across China’s manufacturing sector. Notably, whereas the survey detail shows consumers have become much less pessimistic about business conditions and are nudging into positive territory in their views on real estate, their expectations for employment have shown far less improvement ...

"That the Westpac MNI China CSI has managed to sustain a steady rise throughout this period is strong confirmation that these developments have had little bearing on ‘ordinary’ Chinese consumers. Their confidence may instead be responding to policy moves – a 50bp cut in interest rates and a further easing in investor housing policy – and shifting conditions on the ground. The survey has a solid track record picking turning points in activity. The firming in sentiment clearly demands close attention."

https://wibiq.westpac.com.au/NZPublications.aspx…

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Götterdämmerung

jkroo said:


> You are right. Last time 8 senior leaders of CITIC Security which is supposed to be China's own GS were investigated.
> 
> Corruptions and illegal behaviors involved.



The most important thing is to check their backgrounds and their possible links to US banks and organisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> Thanks for the info about the gold reserve.
> 
> Unless there is a revolution, we won't be able to get rid of them. Even the revolution could be managed by the cabal behind the scene. Such is the situation.
> 
> I can't believe that the Shanghai stock crash was possible without the GS moles within the Chinese banking and finance system. Impossible!
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me that GS has also implanted agents even within the Chinese banking and finance supervision system.



Sure yes GS have moles in Chinese financial systems, it would be naive for Chinese to think otherwise, they are no less penetrating than CIA, well hope anti-espionage agency here is at least an equal bad a$$!

P.S.: Speaking of CIA, seems like they are pulling out of China, at least temporarily ...
_CIA pulled officers from Beijing after breach of federal personnel records - The Washington Post_



jkroo said:


> You are right. Last time 8 senior leaders of CITIC Security which is supposed to be China's own GS were investigated.
> 
> Corruptions and illegal behaviors involved.



Greedy bankers! Well this time they cross the red line and angered the government.



Götterdämmerung said:


> The most important thing is to check their backgrounds and their possible links to US banks and organisations.



Yip that's a must. I have worked with some GS fellows before, both American & Chinese nationals, I can tell you these guys mean serious business!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> Sure yes GS have moles in Chinese financial systems, it would be naive for Chinese to think otherwise, they are no less penetrating than CIA, well hope anti-espionage agency here is at least an equal bad a$$!
> 
> 
> 
> Yip that's a must. I have worked with some GS fellows before, both American & Chinese nationals, I can tell you these guys mean serious business!



These people have no countries, just pure greed that have been inoculated from day one they entered GS and other big US money institutes. A human life means nothing, heck, not even a few million human lives mean anything to them. Look at Iraq, Libya, Syria, Afghanistan. Even "close allies" such as Greece hasn't been spared of being harvested.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> These people have no countries, just pure greed that have been inoculated from day one they entered GS and other big US money institutes. A human life means nothing, heck, not even a few million human lives mean anything to them. Look at Iraq, Libya, Syria, Afghanistan. Even "close allies" such as Greece hasn't been spared of being harvested.



True! Private capital has no nationality, no patriotism, no loyalty other than to money. These people control Wall St., which controls the state. The average Joe & Jane are breakfasts for them, cannon fodder if needed, and those weak foreign states are yummy meals, colonialism 2.0! Luckily strong state like your Germany can protect its people, well I hope China can do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> True! Private capital has no nationality, no patriotism, no loyalty other than to money. These people control Wall St., which controls the state. The average Joe & Jane are breakfasts for them, cannon fodder if needed, and those weak foreign states are yummy meals, colonialism 2.0! Luckily strong state like your Germany can protect its people, well I hope China can do the same.



As I have understood, you are also working in the banking sector. You probably have much more knowledge about the situation in China.

Also thank you for your optimistic view on Germany, but the reality is, our whole country has been infested with Atlanticists. There is not one media network where the key position is not occupied by one of them. The whole ECB is also a hive for busy GS drones. Equally, all political parties are embedded with moles from Langley. Our education system is not better. E.g., on 11/9, a teacher in the English class asked the students their opinion of what has changed since that day, a student asked what about the third high-rise that felt down in New York. She just brushed that question away as uninteresting and that it's an evil conspiracy against the US.

Our only hope are the hundred thousands of patriotic family owned mittelstand that is the strongest pillar of our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Götterdämmerung said:


> As I have understood, you are also working in the banking sector. You probably have much more knowledge about the situation in China.
> 
> Also thank you for your optimistic view on Germany, but the reality is, our whole country has been infested with Atlanticists. There is not one media network where the key position is not occupied by one of them. The whole ECB is also a hive for busy GS drones. Equally, all political parties are embedded with moles from Langley. Our education system is not better. E.g., on 11/9, a teacher in the English class asked the students their opinion of what has changed since that day, a student asked what about the third high-rise that felt down in New York. She just brushed that question away as uninteresting and that it's an evil conspiracy against the US.
> 
> Our only hope are the hundred thousands of patriotic family owned mittelstand that is the strongest pillar of our economy.



Atlanticism is what keeps the European project from taking off, but rather, drags it further down.

But I do not understand why some people equate Eurasianism with European far-right. To me, far right (capitalists and corporate-fascists) is Atlanticist.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*China accounts for 25% of Rotterdam’s container throughput*
*Angela Yu*
15 September 2015





Some 25% of containers handled at Rotterdam's port are from China, data released by Statistics Netherlands showed.

The number of containers from China grew 9% in 2014 and the growth continued to early 2015 despite the Chinese economic downturn.

China-originated containers to the port rose 18.6% year on year in the first quarter of 2015, leading to a 10% growth in Rotterdam's container throughput.

In 2014 Rotterdam handled 54 million tonnes of containerised goods, including from China (12.2 million tonnes), Singapore (3.2), the United States (3.0), the United Kingdom (2.8), Russia (2.2), Brazil (2.2), Ireland (2.0), Malaysia (1.7), Sweden, (1.6), and Hong Kong (1.5).

About 23.2% of the containers from China contain machinery and equipment, 15.2% are chemical products, 14.1% are textile, while foods, including fish, fruits, and vegetables, account for 7% of the total container cargo.

Rotterdam is also at the end of the new Asia-Europe continental bridge, which is an important part of China's 'One Belt, One Road' policy that aims to link China with Europe, Southeast Asian countries, Africa, and Europe in a bid to seek opportunities for common development.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

beijingwalker said:


> *China accounts for 25% of Rotterdam’s container throughput*
> *Angela Yu*
> 15 September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 25% of containers handled at Rotterdam's port are from China, data released by Statistics Netherlands showed.
> 
> The number of containers from China grew 9% in 2014 and the growth continued to early 2015 despite the Chinese economic downturn.
> 
> China-originated containers to the port rose 18.6% year on year in the first quarter of 2015, leading to a 10% growth in Rotterdam's container throughput.
> 
> In 2014 Rotterdam handled 54 million tonnes of containerised goods, including from China (12.2 million tonnes), Singapore (3.2), the United States (3.0), the United Kingdom (2.8), Russia (2.2), Brazil (2.2), Ireland (2.0), Malaysia (1.7), Sweden, (1.6), and Hong Kong (1.5).
> 
> About 23.2% of the containers from China contain machinery and equipment, 15.2% are chemical products, 14.1% are textile, while foods, including fish, fruits, and vegetables, account for 7% of the total container cargo.
> 
> Rotterdam is also at the end of the new Asia-Europe continental bridge, which is an important part of China's 'One Belt, One Road' policy that aims to link China with Europe, Southeast Asian countries, Africa, and Europe in a bid to seek opportunities for common development.




The actual figure is more, because all trade to Hong Kong is essentially China's trade, since HK port serves as a port for Pearl River Delta area as well. 

Similarly, a part of Singapore's trade will also be China's trade. (Maybe approx 15%)


----------



## Keel

These 2 authors below were trying to track down China's gold reserve holding but not in a proper way. Many infos were missing from the link and it is difficult for them to obtain them
It is almost impossible for outsiders to know about the amount of the reserve other than the Chinese Government which can do it in an easy way

THE CASE OF CHINA’S MISSING GOLD - The Daily Coin
Gold prices rise amid China's missing bullion mystery - Telegraph

The level of FX reserve of ANY country can be adjusted but it is non-replaceable
What an embarrassment!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Put together, Greater China will account for some 27%.

The new China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Information industry holds 26% of China's 2014 GDP*
October 1, 2015

The economic output of China's information industry reached 16.2 trillion yuan (2.5 trillion U.S. dollars) in 2014, accounting for 26 percent of the country's Gross Domestic Product (GDP), an official report showed.

Back in 2002, the economic output of the information industry only occupied 10.3 percent of GDP, according to the 2015 China Information Economy Research Report issued by the China Academy of Telecommunication Research under the Ministry of Industry and Information.

The information industry contributed 58.4 percent of China's GDP growth in 2014, higher than that in the United States, Japan and the United Kingdom, according to the report.

The information industry, including mobile Internet, cloud computing and the Internet of things, will bring enormous changes to technological development, production and business models, thus bringing opportunities for the upgrading of traditional industries, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

The question of wealth distribution can be approached from two angles: first, it is obviously of interest to look at how wealth is concentrated - how big is the slice of the cake held by the richest households? – se- cond, the question of participation is also significant – how many people have any wealth to speak of? As in previous years, we have made a distinction between the national and global level. 

*Global wealth middle class swells considerably 
*
It is not the wealth lower class that has reaped the most benefits from this development - their share of total global assets has only grown by a percentage point or so over the past 14 years. The real winner is the middle class, which has upped its share by more than ten percent and now holds almost 17% of global assets. This is also reflected in the number of people who fall into this category: last year, the number of people that fell into the wealth middle class surpassed the one-billion-mark for the first time as a result of population growth and the ”relegation” of Japanese and Italian households from the high wealth category. In a longer-term analysis, however, it becomes clear that the growth in the middle class is being fed not only by ”relegated” but primarily by ”promoted” households: since 2000, almost 600 million people from the ”low wealth” category have been promoted to the wealth middle class. This means that, all in all, taking population growth into account, membership of this group has trebled since the turn of the millennium. The fact that the wealth lower class has not shrunk to the same extent can be explained by the strong population growth within this wealth category, which made up virtually in full for the number of people being promoted. Nevertheless, more than anything else, this development highlights the inclusive nature of asset growth in a global comparison: more and more people are managing to participate in global prosperity. So from this angle, inequality certainly cannot be said to be on the increase.

*The development cannot, however, be described as an evenly distributed one, because the momentum is concentrated primarily in only one region, or actually in only one country: China. Around two-thirds of the global wealth middle class are now recruited from Asia - and 85% of them hail from China.* The Asian population that falls into the middle class bracket in global terms has increased almost tenfold since the start of the millennium. Developments in other regions are lagging behind this spectacular growth. It is particularly striking that the middle class in the other two emerging regions, Latin America and eastern Europe, is growing at a much more subdued rate. Although current growth problems are certainly a factor, especially in the most 47 populous countries in these two regions, Brazil and Russia, the fact that these countries lag so far behind is testimony to the massive amount of catch-up work they need to do. Whereas in 2000, the percentage of the population that was considered to be middle-class in Asia was still much lower than in eastern Europe and Latin America, it is now almost twice as high as in these two regions at 20% - despite the fact that India, the second biggest country in Asia, is still light-years away from exploiting its potential in full. And finally, a word on the growth of the wealth middle class in western Europe and North America: along-side population growth, which mainly applies to the US, the growth seen here is attributable exclusively to households being demoted from the ”high wealth” segment, meaning that it is much more a sign of ”fallout” from the major financial crisis than reason to celebrate.







*Asia and Latin America: Moving in the right direction *

The Gini wealth distribution coefficients for the countries in Latin America, Asia and eastern Europe look more or less as one would expect: wealth distribution in the Latin American countries is, on average, less equal than in more egalitarian regions like Asia; exceptions like Indonesia confirm the rule. The Latin American Gini coefficients are also well above the international average. Developments in recent years, however, are unreservedly positive: with the exception of Colombia, where wealth distribution has barely changed since 2000, all other Latin American countries have made real progress in terms of moving towards greater social participation, i.e. the Gini coefficient has dropped. These positive changes are particularly pronounced in the two economies in the region that have made the most economic progress over the past decade: Mexico and Brazil. So while growth would appear to pay off when it comes to more equal distribution, the fact that the Gini coefficients remain high suggests that further action needs to be taken. The wealth picture in Asia, on the other hand, is not just a much more mixed one - while Gini coefficients in China, Japan and South Korea are below the international average, conditions in countries like Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand are more ”Latin American”. The picture is equally mixed in terms of the progress made: in four of the countries in our analysis, there has been a deterioration over the past decade (=increase in the Gini coefficient). Developments in Japan are particularly striking. There is no doubt that Japan is paying the price of the prolonged economic standstill, which slowly but surely threatens to leave what was once the most homogenous society in the world frayed around the edges. But the standstill in India and Indonesia also comes as a disappointment. Without substantial reform and growth impetus, wealth distribution in these countries is unlikely to see any long-term improvement in the future either. The new governments in both countries have huge challenges on their hands.* Thailand, Malaysia and also South Korea, on the other hand, can look back on what has certainly been a successful decade. China, on the other hand, has seen a virtual standstill in wealth distribution, despite the many reports on new Chinese billionaires.* This shows that the question of wealth distribution is not determined solely by the top echelons of the population - where wealth accumulates at a rapid rate - but rather, first and foremost, among the broad sections of the population. And this is where the Chinese story of growth and ascent is still intact: over the past few years, millions of Chinese households have managed to go from having virtually nothing to accumulating a small (or more substantial) asset base, as is reflected in the relatively low Gini coefficients.












*Growth is the best medicine for distribution *

It is virtually impossible to draw a universally valid conclusion from our tour d’horizon through the national statistics on wealth distribution, since developments vary so much from country to country. Most impor- tantly, there is no sign of any reversion to the mean: our analysis has identified countries with above-average inequality of distribution where the situation has deteriorated further in recent years, but also more egalitarian countries that have continued to make progress. In general, however, high asset growth would appear to go hand-in-hand with increasingly ”equal” distribution, even if this is by no means an automatic mechanism. There is, however, no question that, wherever total assets experience rapid growth, there is a better chance of more and more people being able to participate in this prosperity. If you choose only to look at the (similarly meteoric) rise in the number of millionaires, you lose sight of the positive developments taking place ”lower down”, among the population at large. The progress made by many countries in Asia, Latin America and eastern Europe is, on the whole, a success story from a distribution policy perspective, too.

But the opposite holds true as well: low growth tends to be correlated with a (slow) erosion in equitable distribution, with Japan serving as a prime example of this. As a result, the best distribution policy is likely to be one that promotes asset development on the whole. Here, too, there is real truth in the theory that growth is the best way of achieving social justice.



*@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@XiaoYaoZi @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul *
*@Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Luca1 @Azizam@Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @Abotani @Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @Bilal9 @UKBengali @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @70U63 @Daniel808 @21stCentury @sword1947 @Nihonjin1051 @beijingwalker @xunzi @jkroo et al*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Thailand, Malaysia and also South Korea, on the other hand, can look back on what has certainly been a successful decade. China, on the other hand, has seen a virtual standstill in wealth distribution, despite the many reports on new Chinese billionaires.*



As far as I know, China's Gini index has been slightly down for the past two-three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

What about India, Heard about that more than 80% PP in India = Middle class!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

TaiShang said:


> As far as I know, China's Gini index has been slightly down for the past two-three years.


The eco development begin to help the people in the mid-west increase their treasure soon.Especial the wealth class interested in travelling to the west improve the local tourist trade.
Top 10 most crowded destinations for National Week[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn



dy1022 said:


> What about India, Heard about that more than 80% PP in India = Middle class!


Talking about Indian is off the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> *The eco development begin to help the people in the mid-west increase their treasure soon.Especial the wealth class interested in travelling to the west improve the local tourist trade.*
> Top 10 most crowded destinations for National Week[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> Talking about Indian is off the topic.



*HSR, the optimal transport method for the emerging Chinese middle class.
It is efficient, energy-saving, cheaper than flight, and above all, super fast and super comfortable.
The increasing popularity of bullet train trips has proved the rapidly growing purchase capacity of urban middle class, the new urban inhabitants from the countryside and wealthier Chinese living in the countryside.

Yesterday's Changsha South Railway Station, Central China















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

World urged to be 'China-ready' for travelers - Lifestyle - Chinadaily.com.cn
Chinese is fond of travelling if they have spare time.In the china national day,provide such a chance.(The trypophobia should keep the eyes out the following pics)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *HSR, the optimal transport method for the emerging Chinese middle class.
> It is efficient, energy-saving, cheaper than flight, and above all, super fast and super comfortable.
> The increasing popularity of bullet train trips has proved the rapidly growing purchase capacity of urban middle class, the new urban inhabitants from the countryside and wealthier Chinese living in the countryside.
> 
> Yesterday's Changsha South Railway Station, Central China
> View attachment 262376
> 
> 
> View attachment 262375
> 
> 
> View attachment 262377
> 
> *



The HSR will indeed facilitate China's internal growth in a more equitable way by, among others, encouraging domestic tourism and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> World urged to be 'China-ready' for travelers - Lifestyle - Chinadaily.com.cn
> Chinese is fond of travelling if they have spare time.In the china national day,provide such a chance.(The trypophobia should keep the eyes out the following pics)
> View attachment 262368
> View attachment 262369
> View attachment 262370
> View attachment 262371
> View attachment 262372
> View attachment 262373
> View attachment 262374


Tourism industry is dramatically growing.
The question now is not we don't spend money, but we don't have time to spend money.
More public holidays and more paid vacations!

I think, what if every province chooses a different week of October-November for an equivalent of National Day holiday? The current situation is more people are scared to travel during this 7-day National Day golden week.
I tried very hard to buy a slow train ticket to Changsha, all HSR tickets were sold out!

*The third day of the 7-day National Day holiday in Shaoshan
I had waited for 2.5 hours in a crazy queue outside Chairman's former residence!!!*














*July
One of the 5 waiting rooms of Kunming Railway Station, Western China
Mostly tourists 





July
Huangguoshu Waterfall
Guizhou Province, Western China



*

*July
Ancient town of Lijiang, Western China





The current holiday policies are extremely outdated, limiting people's consumption and lowering productivity.*
@TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @cirr



dy1022 said:


> What about India, Heard about that more than 80% PP in India = Middle class!


The definitely of middle class is apparently different.
One irresponsible definition of middle class is 80% of population are middle class, 10% lower class, 10% upper class. Then, any country has 80% people as middle class. That's how that kind of bragging comes from.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

For SEA and India to close the income inequality, you'll need more than job. Nothing beats education, the best equalizer. Not some dumb quota.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

Alipay, the payment arm of Chinese e-commerce giant under its subsidiary Ant Financial, has expanded its services to Japan and Singapore to allow Chinese tourists to pay with their Alipay accounts, reports our Chinese-language sister paper Commercial Times.

Ant Financial and Japanese advertising and HR company Recruit Co jointly announced that *176,000 stores in Japan would accept Alipay as a payment method*. Chinese tourists visiting the country can pay for items from their Alipay accounts by scanning in-store QR codes with their smartphones.

Consumer electronics retailer Big Camera, department store chain Parco, duty-free stores and shopping malls will be the first to offer Alipay as a payment method. The service will eventually be adopted by all of Recruit's outlets across Japan including restaurants, hair salons and clothes shops.

Alipay is breaking into the Korean market - Ecommerce China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

China Box Office: 'Lost in Hong Kong' Surges Past $200 Million - Hollywood Reporter

@Peter C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> For SEA and India to close the income inequality, you'll need more than job. Nothing beats education, the best equalizer. Not some dumb quota.


I don't think quota is the reason, at most a lame excuse.
China has quotas too.
@Bussard Ramjet


----------



## AndrewJin

Using Alipay is super convenient!
Just open the QR code in your APP and let them scan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think quota is the reason, at most a lame excuse.
> China has quotas too.
> @Bussard Ramjet


China is exceptional. They are able to produce many talented workforce. Is a nightmare for HR department to do interviews, as you get bombarded by hundreds of application.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> China is exceptional. They are able to produce many talented workforce. Is a nightmare for HR department to do interviews, as you get bombarded by hundreds of application.


Even the system is abysmal, as long as you have talents, they won't be defeated by quotas.
In Malaysia, Chinese have no quotas but are economically successful.
If people are really diligent and smart, those with quotas can make achievements too, not necessarily useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> Tourism industry is dramatically growing.
> The question now is not we don't spend money, but we don't have time to spend money.
> More public holidays and more paid vacations!
> 
> I think, what if every province chooses a different week of October-November for an equivalent of National Day holiday? The current situation is more people are scared to travel during this 7-day National Day golden week.
> I tried very hard to buy a slow train ticket to Changsha, all HSR tickets were sold out!
> 
> *The third day of the 7-day National Day holiday in Shaoshan
> I had waited for 2.5 hours in a crazy queue outside Chairman's former residence!!!*
> View attachment 262388
> 
> View attachment 262390
> 
> View attachment 262391
> 
> 
> 
> *July
> One of the 5 waiting rooms of Kunming Railway Station, Western China
> Mostly tourists
> View attachment 262393
> 
> 
> July
> Huangguoshu Waterfall
> Guizhou Province, Western China
> View attachment 262392
> *
> 
> *July
> Ancient town of Lijiang, Western China
> View attachment 262397
> 
> 
> The current holiday policies are extremely outdated, limiting people's consumption and lowering productivity.*
> @TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @cirr
> 
> 
> The definitely of middle class is apparently different.
> One irresponsible definition of middle class is 80% of population are middle class, 10% lower class, 10% upper class. Then, any country has 80% people as middle class. That's how that kind of bragging comes from.


Good idea! Hope the gov can accept your suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

There r still many poor people in China,but the population keeps declining,I am happy to know that many people get out from poverty.
@dy1022 Dont troll...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think quota is the reason, at most a lame excuse.
> China has quotas too.
> @Bussard Ramjet



You know nothing about quota man! 

You only have 9% of the population that is a minority, of which most are indistinguishable, and use the supposed quota only as a gain. 

In India, quota places can be as much as 50% by law, which they often are.



Chinese Bamboo said:


> There r still many poor people in China,but the population keeps declining,I am happy to know that many people get out from poverty.
> @dy1022 Dont troll...



Yes, all people in rural areas should be shifted to urban areas, and Chinese agriculture industrialized. 

The yields for most crops in China today is between half and a third that of developed world yields. Imagine if you could reach developed world standards, you would double to triple your agricultural output!


----------



## Abotani

Interesting data,while the article talks much about how increased wealth creation leads to more equitable distribution of the created wealth most articles on economics ignore the effect the attitude and values of a society play in creation of wealth itself and hence the distribution of wealth.Or that the equitable distribution maybe a result of the social values of a society.

I think this is one reason for success in Asia as compared to Eastern Europe,Latin America and South Asia.The middle and lower classes work with dedication as they almost have a social warranty that wealth will trickle down to them as well and not remain confined to the rich alone.Most interestingly,the wealth distribution is not due to a culture of spending( well not uptill now to a large extent) in East Asia unlike say western Europe and N.A.The newfound expendable income seems to be fostering an attitude of responsible spending on products that are beyond the basic needs.Hence,creating something of a virtuous circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The yields for most crops in China today is between half and a third that of developed world yields.


Datas pls.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> You know nothing about quota man!
> 
> You only have 9% of the population that is a minority, of which most are indistinguishable, and use the supposed quota only as a gain.
> 
> In India, quota places can be as much as 50% by law, which they often are.


The question is, if the general people with quotas are diligent and smart, they can still stand out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Datas pls.
> 
> 
> The question is, if the general people with quotas are diligent and smart, they can still stand out.




Common man, Just search! 

I can give you the yield of some important and major crops though. 

*POTATO Potato - Wikiwand
*
The world dedicated 18.6 million hectares in 2010 for potato cultivation. The average world farm yield for potato was 17.4 tonnes per hectare, in 2010. Potato farms in the United States were the most productive in 2010, with a nationwide average of 44.3 tonnes per hectare.[66] United Kingdom was a close second.

New Zealand farmers have demonstrated some of the best commercial yields in the world, ranging between 60 to 80 tonnes per hectare, some reporting yields of 88 tonnes potatoes per hectare.[67][68][69]

There is a big gap among various countries between high and low yields, even with the same variety of potato. Average potato yields in developed economies ranges between 38–44 tonnes per hectare. China and India accounted for over a third of world's production in 2010, and had yields of 14.7 and 19.9 tonnes per hectare respectively.[66] The yield gap between farms in developing economies and developed economies represents an opportunity loss of over 400 million tonnes of potato, or an amount greater than 2010 world potato production. Potato crop yields are determined by factors such as the crop breed, seed age and quality, crop management practices and the plant environment. Improvements in one or more of these yield determinants, and a closure of the yield gap, can be a major boost to food supply and farmer incomes in the developing world.[70][71]​​You can look here for more data, but on average yields for everything are generally half or third that of advanced countries like United States, Israel, European Countries etc.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Common man, Just search!
> 
> I can give you the yield of some important and major crops though.
> 
> *POTATO Potato - Wikiwand
> *
> The world dedicated 18.6 million hectares in 2010 for potato cultivation. The average world farm yield for potato was 17.4 tonnes per hectare, in 2010. Potato farms in the United States were the most productive in 2010, with a nationwide average of 44.3 tonnes per hectare.[66] United Kingdom was a close second.
> 
> New Zealand farmers have demonstrated some of the best commercial yields in the world, ranging between 60 to 80 tonnes per hectare, some reporting yields of 88 tonnes potatoes per hectare.[67][68][69]
> 
> There is a big gap among various countries between high and low yields, even with the same variety of potato. Average potato yields in developed economies ranges between 38–44 tonnes per hectare. China and India accounted for over a third of world's production in 2010, and had yields of 14.7 and 19.9 tonnes per hectare respectively.[66] The yield gap between farms in developing economies and developed economies represents an opportunity loss of over 400 million tonnes of potato, or an amount greater than 2010 world potato production. Potato crop yields are determined by factors such as the crop breed, seed age and quality, crop management practices and the plant environment. Improvements in one or more of these yield determinants, and a closure of the yield gap, can be a major boost to food supply and farmer incomes in the developing world.[70][71]​You can look here for more data, but on average yields for everything are generally half or third that of advanced countries like United States, Israel, European Countries etc.


Potato is not our main food.
It is mostly grown in dry area in China, not in good arable land.

How about rice, wheat, vegetable, fruits?

wheat
Pls don't drag China down to the same league of your country.
China has less arable land but far more agricultural output.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Euronext Signs MOU with Chinese Invested Haitong Bank*
2015-10-06






The undated file photo shows a BES branch. [File photo: china.org.cn]

The largest Exchange in eurozone Euronext announced Monday that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Haitong Bank, which was Banco Espirito Santo de Investimento before it has been acquired by the Chinese financial company, Hai Tong securities on sept. 7, 2015.

Euronext said in a press release that the objective of this MOU, signed by Haitong and Euronext, is to improve the process for Chinese investors or Chinese investment firms to gain access to Euronext markets and products with a view to improving entry into European capital markets. 

According to Euronext, the two companies will work together to introduce RMB denominated fixed income securities, launch innovative listings products in acceleration of the RMB internationalization process and explore ways to cooperate in promoting Chinese floatations on Euronext Markets (IPOs and dual listing). Furthermore, Haitong will endeavor to produce research on companies listed on Euronext markets. 

Luis Laginha, CEO of Euronext Lisbon, said: "This MOU will provide our clients with opportunities to create new products in the increasingly important RMB currency, and we look forward to developing a closer partnership with Haitong to enhance Chinese community access to European capital markets." 

Jose Maria Ricciardi, CEO of Haitong Bank, said: "Chinese Capital Markets and their dynamism are a key component of the very interesting potential for cross-border financing and investment opportunities. I strongly believe that this MOU between Haitong Bank and Euronext will reinforce our mutual co-operation in meeting the important challenges and opportunities for our clients." 

Euronext has already raised RMB 6.5 billion (1.02 billion U.S. dollars) on its markets in 2015, more than doubling the RMB 2.5 billion raised in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China Plans Offshore Wind Power Plants in Northern Jiangsu Province*

By: Liu Yuanyuan | renewableenergyworld.com | Posted: 05 Oct 2015, 09:52





Offshore wind farm in shanghai in the east China sea. Credit: Shutterstock

A document recently published by China’s State Council concerning the planned use of the ocean under the country’s territorial jurisdiction indicates that offshore wind power plants are slated to be located and built in the seawater adjacent to the coastal areas of northern Jiangsu province.

Areas specifically cited in the document include those adjacent to the cities of Lianyungang and Yancheng. The specific mention of such a plan in a document issued by the highest administrative authority of the country is a clear signal that the country is serious about developing offshore wind power on a large scale.

Jiangsu province boasts 954 kilometers of coastline and is located in an area rich in wind energy resources. The 6,000 square kilometers of sandy beaches that align the province’s coast account for one fourth of China’s total. In addition, the more than 70 sandbanks lying off the province’s coast are capable of supporting and deploying a wind power capacity of *970 GW*. As of 2010, Jiangsu province had already deployed 4.6 GW in offshore wind power capacity, ranking the region first in Asia in that regard. A study indicates that the province is home to 34.7 GW of wind energy resources in total.

The province sits on 21 GW of developable coastal wind power capacity, with 14.7 GW or 70 percent located in and around the city of Yancheng (including 1.7 GW onshore and 13 GW offshore). One of the eight 10 GW wind power facilities planned in China is to be located in Yancheng. Asia’s first 3 MW, 5 MW and 6 MW wind turbines were all manufactured there. The National Center for Research and Development of Offshore Wind Power Technology and Equipment will be completed and put into operation soon, and the National Wind Power Equipment Quality Supervision and Inspection Center is also under construction in the city.

The area running along the coast under the jurisdiction of Yancheng includes 582 kilometers of coastline, and 4,550 square kilometers of sandy beaches, accounting for 75 percent of the province’s total. As of 2011, the city had deployed 700 MW in onshore wind power capacity and initiated 26 wind power projects with an overall investment of 15.2 billion yuan (approx. US$2.4 billion). The city’s new energy industry recorded sales of more than 10 billion yuan (approx. US$1.6 billion) in 2011. At present, Yancheng is pushing ahead with its first four offshore wind power franchise projects, in Binhai, Sheyang, Dafeng and Dongtai counties, as well as the construction of three demonstration offshore wind power plants. The seven projects have a combined capacity of 1.7 GW and direct investment of 30 billion yuan.

Several of China’s energy powerhouses have undertaken wind power projects in the wind resource-rich province, including Sinohydro Group’s 100 MW intertidal-zone wind power project in Rudong county, CGNPC’s offshore project, also in Rudong county, China Three Gorges Corporation’s offshore project in Xiangshui county, China Longyuan Power Group’s 200 MW project in Dafeng county and State Power Investment Corporation’s project in Binhai County, Yancheng, among others.

The coastal wind power sector in northern Jiangsu province still needs to overcome several obstacles in development, including:


Challenges in anti-corrosion technologies for turbines and protection of facilities from typhoons
Insufficient support facilities especially the capability of the grid to absorb the increase in generated wind power
Geographical limitations imposed by the existence of areas allocated strictly for military use, ports, shipping lanes, enclosures of tideland for cultivation and protected zones
As of June 2015, Jiangsu province boasted a clean-energy power capacity of 9.76 GW, including 3.63 GW originating from wind. The province has the most offshore wind power capacity of any province in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Tencent joins messaging app Kakao's bid for new South Korean internet bank*

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 01 October, 2015, 10:56am
UPDATED : Thursday, 01 October, 2015, 11:00am






Kakao Corp, the operator of South Korea’s largest mobile messaging app, said Tencent Holdings and eBay have joined its bid for a new South Korean internet bank license.

Tencent and eBay will make their investments through subsidiaries, which are expected to take stakes of 4 per cent or less in the bank should a license be gained, a Kakao spokesman said.

He declined to comment on financial terms.

South Korea is expected to grant one or two licenses for Internet banks this year. Kakao’s bid is one of at least three known bids.

An internet bank provides banking and financial services without physical branches. 

Tencent launched WeBank, China's first private-sector internet bank, in January, with a pledge to support small businesses that has been seen as a challenge to credit card issuers and other established lenders.

However the bank was straightjacketed by a number of regulatory hurdles that saw it banned from accepting deposits and opening branches. 

In July, Tencent said the bank had provided 800 million yuan (US$130 million) worth of micro-loans in the previous two months as it targeted this as its first major business area, according to media reports.

Meanwhile, Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba became an online financial network by launching a new internet bank in June, two years after it launched a personal wealth fund called Yu'e'bao.

Run by Ant Financial, the group’s financial arm, MyBank was initially offering limited services due to security concerns from Chinese authorities regarding its facial recognition technology, according to media reports.

The new bank is “not for the rich, but for the little guys,” said executive chairman Eric Jing.

Unlike Yu'e'bao's focus on savings, MyBank will channel its energies into loans, including to rural areas in China and micro enterprises, the company said.

Private banks like these compete with a number of Chinese start-ups that offer peer-to-peer (P2P) loans. These include Beijing-based Renrendai; Jimubox, which is backed by Chinese electronics maker Xiaomi, often dubbed "China's Apple"; and Edai, funded by Softbank.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*China's nominal GDP growth is 10% per year.*

The IMF October WEO (ie. World Economic Outlook) will be released in the next few days. You will notice that China's nominal GDP will increase by about 10%.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Martian2

*China's purchase of OmniVision makes it world #3 in the CMOS Image Sensor Market*

Remember when OmniVision announced its agreement to be purchased by China back in April 2015?
Source (Bloomberg): OmniVision Agrees to $1.9 Billion Sale to Chinese Consortium - Bloomberg Business

This means China will become world #3 in the CMOS Image Sensor Market when the deal closes.

Source (EE Times): Sony to Spin Off Chip Business | EE Times





----------

OmniVision board agrees China buy-out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Industrial restructuring cuts power use, freight volume*

chinadaily.com.cn | Posted: 28 Sep 2015, 09:38






High-end drilling equipment being tested at Lanzhou LS Group Co Ltd's industrial park, which was completed in October last year after 16 months of construction, with an investment of 18 billion yuan ($2.9 billion). [Photo/China Daily]

BEIJING - China's industrial restructuring has helped cut electricity consumption and freight transportation, while the economy has maintained a medium-to-high growth rate in the first six months, said Zhang Xiaoqiang, executive deputy director of China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

Zhang admitted that there were some doubts about China's economic growth rate in the first half (H1), as two key indicators of economic growth, namely power consumption and freight volume, dropped remarkably.

China's GDP expanded 7 percent in the first six months this year from the same period last year, slightly down from 7.4 percent in 2014.

Power consumption, however, only expanded 1.3 percent in the first six months, sharply lower than 5.3 percent posted last year. Freight volume expanded 4.2 percent, down from 7.5 percent last year.

The industrial sector grew at a slower pace in H1, while the service sector has become a major engine for the economic growth, said Zhang, adding that the industrial sector consumes more energy per unit of GDP than the service sector.

In freight transportation, China's coal, steel and cement industries have been subject to restructuring and, thus, their output has dropped, leading to slowdown in growth, he said.

The discrepancy between economic growth and the two key indicators's growth in the first six months did not fit with previous patterns, but industrial restructuring is a new factor, and should be taken into account when analyzing the new situation, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China aims to throw more support behind electric vehicles*

hydrogenfuelnews.com | Posted: 08 Oct 2015, 11:56

The Chinese government intends to speed up the construction of a national network designed to charge electric vehicles. The country has become more supportive of clean transportation in recent years, looking to reduce the emissions found in its largest cities. These emissions have been linked with serious health concerns and several cities have begun taking steps to limit the number of conventional vehicles on their roads and support clean vehicles. The Chinese government wants to see 5 million clean vehicles on the country’s roads by 2020, but the country will need a comprehensive infrastructure in order to accomplish this goal.






More charging stations may make electric vehicles more attractive to consumers

A relatively small number of electric charging stations has slowed the adoption of clean vehicles in China, just as it has done in other countries. China has made some progress in solving this issue, but this progress may be going to slow for the country’s clean transportation plans. According to China’s National Energy Administration, however, suggests that there has been a lack of coordination in the development of a comprehensive infrastructure that can support electric vehicles. As such, the country is still lacking the number of charging stations needed for clean vehicles to be attractive to consumers.

Public car parks will have their own charging stations

The Chinese government plans to issue an outline that will provide guidance in the development of a charging infrastructure. One of the details about the plan that the government has revealed is that it aims to ensure that at least one in ten public car park facilities have electric charging stations. This is expected to make clean vehicles more popular among consumers, especially when combined with tax cuts provided by the government to make these vehicles more attractive.

Fuel cell vehicles are gaining more attention in China

China is quickly becoming a prominent clean transportation market, with many automakers planning on bringing more of their electric vehicles to the country. Fuel cell vehicles, in particular, have begun gaining traction in China, but the country lacks a hydrogen fuel infrastructure to make these vehicles commercially viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China to build chargers to power 5 mln electric cars *
Xinhua, October 9, 2015

China announced plans on Friday to build a nationwide charging-station network that will fulfil the power demands of 5 million electric vehicles by 2020.

The network will cover residential areas, business districts, public space and inter-city highways, according to a guideline released by the State Council, China's cabinet.

New residential complexes should build charging points or assign space for them, while public parking lots should have no less than 10 percent of parking spaces with charging facilities. There should be at least one public charging station for every 2,000 NEVs, the guideline said.

To finance the project, the government will encourage private investment, allow charger manufacturers to issue corporate bonds, and seek investment from pension funds.

Following the announcement, shares in charging companies were favored by investors during Friday's morning session. Shenzhen Auto Electric Power Plant Co., rose 0.95 percent to 33.87 yuan (5.33 U.S. dollars).

China has rolled out subsidies and tax cuts to promote NEVs, cut emissions and save energy. The sector has seen explosive growth in the past two years.

In the first eight months of 2015, NEV sales surged 270 percent to 108,654, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Infineon to Spend $300 Million on Second Factory in East China*

Stefan Nicola

October 8, 2015 — 6:48 AM EDT

Infineon Technologies AG is investing $300 million in its second factory in eastern China, defying concerns about slowing Chinese growth as the German chipmaker seeks to get closer to its Asian customers.

The company plans to complete its second plant in Wuxi, near Shanghai, at the end of next year. It plans to hire about 2,500 workers, the Neubiberg-based company said Thursday. Infineon made about 20 percent of its sales in China in 2014, and its Asian customers include LG Electronics Inc. and Samsung Electronics Co., according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Infineon entered China two decades ago and it employs 1,900 people in the country, producing chips used in automotive, industrial, power management and security applications. China buys more than half the semiconductors sold each year, and in 2013 the nation spent more money on chip imports than on oil, according to Sanford C. Bernstein.

The investment “highlights Infineon’s confidence in the continuous opportunities of the Chinese market,” Chief Executive Officer Reinhard Ploss said in a statement.

Besides Wuxi, Infineon also owns a small manufacturing site in Beijing.

Infineon to Spend $300 Million on Second Factory in East China - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Markets gain confidence in renminbi, report says*
2015-10-09 15:05 | chinadaily.com.cn | Editor: Mo Hong'e

Investors appear to be gaining confidence in China's efforts to give markets a greater role in determining the renminbi's value, reported The Wall Street Journal.

The central government has spent less to defend the value of the renminbi in recent weeks than it did in the days immediately after its slump, while allowing the currency to flow more freely across borders, the newspaper said.

On Thursday, the yuan rose to its strongest level since it depreciated in early August and traded at 6.3515 per US dollar on the mainland in late Asian trading, according to the newspaper. The quote was in line with its daily fixing rate set by the central bank.

Currently, Chinese banks can trade yuan on the foreign exchange spot market at 2 percent above or below the central parity rate against the US dollar, as the People's Bank of China lifted the daily trading band from 1 percent in March 2014.

Economists expect such trading band will soon be expanded to 3 percent after the State Council promised a more flexible exchange rate.

Investors are now beginning to believe the renminbi will actually stabilize, said Cynthia Wong, head of emerging Asia trading in Hong Kong and Singapore at Société Générale, to Wall Street Journal.

The central bank has continued to intervene in the offshore market and in the domestic currency forwards markets, but not to the same extent as it did in August, the newspaper said, quoting traders.

China's Cross-Border Interbank Payment System was launched in Shanghai on Thursday, designed as an "expressway" to facilitate the yuan's use in international trade and investment.

The system serves as a global clearing platform for real-time settlement in the currency, connecting China with most offshore renminbi centers.

The launch came as the central bank also announced China has adopted International Monetary Fund rules that will result in prompt availability of the country's comprehensive statistics reports and also help improve the quality of its macroeconomic policies.

The yuan overtook the Japanese yen to become the world's fourth-largest payment currency in August, accounting for 2.79 percent of international payments, according to global transaction service provider SWIFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Infineon to expand China investment: report*
Published: 2015-10-10 15:54:35


Infineon Technologies AG, Germany's largest and Europe's second-largest semiconductor producer, plans to increase investment in China, China Daily reported on Saturday.

The company has revealed plans to build a second factory in Wuxi of China's eastern Jiangsu Province, at a cost of nearly 300 million US dollars to accelerate its smart-manufacturing capability in China.

The report quoted Reinhard Ploss, its chief executive officer, as saying that the facility could create around 2,500 jobs once production is at full tilt and the country's "Made in China 2025" strategy provides the firm with considerably more design and manufacturing opportunities.

Ploss said in the 2014 fiscal year, China accounted for 20 percent of Infineon's total revenue, which made it its most important sales market, even ahead of Germany.

The company, whose products are widely used in bank cards and passports in China, expects the facility to be completed by the end of 2016, and cover an area of 36,000 square meters.

Frankfurt Stock Exchange-listed Infineon launched its first factory in China, in Wuxi in 1995, and now employs more than 1,800 Chinese workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's September 2015 trade surplus is $59.4 billion*

*China posts record trade surplus, exports stabilise | FT*





----------

*China's September 2015 trade surplus is $60.3 billion | CNBC*

Source (CNBC): Nikkei, ASX set to decline; BOJ minutes, China trade eyed






The slight difference in China's merchandise trade surplus is due to whether you are using the average exchange rate for the year or the current exchange rate. Both methods are widely accepted as reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

*Ford to Invest $1.8 Billion USD into Innovation in China*




Mark Fields, John Lawler and Joseph Liu at 2015 Ford -Innovation for Millions

Ford today announced plans to invest 11.4 billion yuan, or $1.8 billion USD, into researching and developing great vehicle connectivity and new autonomous driving features over the next five years. By focusing specifically on products and consumers in China, Ford hopes to cement its foothold as one of the most popular foreign brands in that market by catering specifically to needs prevalent there.

*More Ford Innovation: *Check out the Ford Performance lineup, featuring the all-new GT and Shelby GT350R

“At Ford Motor Company, our goal is to make people’s lives better,” said Mark Fields, president and CEO, Ford Motor Company. “As both a product and mobility company, we are driving innovation in every part of our business. The result here in China will be positive change for consumers in the way people move, the way they drive, the cities they live in, and the communities in which we operate.”

During a press event on Monday, Ford announced that it aims at being of more eminent appeal to the nearly 600 million active smartphone users in China. A study found that around 45% of Chinese drivers have used their phones in some capacity whilewaiting in traffic jams, making the implementation of smartphone connectivity crucial for securing new customers.

Ford announced that it will have more than 1 million vehicles on the road in China equipped with SYNC technology, and that number is likely to spike even more as SYNC 3 hits the market in 2016. Ford is also investing in developing autonomous vehicle technology, much of which will be tested at the Nanjing Research and Engineering Center.

Ford also announced the results of its Dida CityRide pilot project, wherein drivers in Ford vehicles offered 170,000 rides across two pilot cities and found that ride-sharing can help cut carbon dioxide emissions by 700 metric tons a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Latest China 2015 September trade data just released today, key stats:

Surplus at RMB 376.159 billion (US$ 60.342 billion)
Exports US$ 205.6 billion; Imports US$ 145.2 billion

Crude oil import 27.95 million tonnes (204.95 million barrels, average at 6.83 million b/d)
Other primary commodities imports have recorded further increase, include copper, iron ores, coal.
On trade surplus:

The 3rd Quarter (July/Aug/Sep) is US$ 163.603 billion.
The first three quarters combined is US$ 426.873 billion (already exceeded that full year of 2014)
China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast
China trade surplus reaches $137bn (for 2nd Quarter of 2015)

My estimate is that 2015 trade surplus is around US$ 600 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## JSCh

* FDI rises 7.1% in Sept. *
*Xinhua, October 12, 2015*

Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland rose 7.1 percent year on year to 59.5 billion yuan (9.56 billion U.S. dollars) in September, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said on Monday.

The growth slowed markedly from a 22-percent jump in August but was still faster than a 5.2-percent increase in July.

The FDI grew steadily as high-tech industries kept drawing foreign investors, said the MOC.

In the first nine months, FDI, which excludes investment in the financial sector, expanded 9 percent from a year earlier to 94.9 billion U.S. dollars.

Among all sectors, high-tech services continued to shine, attracting 6.16 billion U.S. dollars of foreign investment in the first nine months, a 57.6-percent surge year on year.

High-tech manufacturing saw investment inflow accelerate to a 10.4-percent growth during the period, reaching 7 billion U.S. dollars.

FDI in the service sector in general rose 19.2 percent to 58 billion U.S. dollars, while that in manufacturing edged up 0.7 percent to 29.8 billion U.S. dollars, according to the MOC.

More foreign firms invested in China through mergers and acquisitions, which accounted for 16.1 percent of the total FDI in the Jan.-Sept. period, up from 5.8 percent in the same period of last year.

*Yuan rises for 7th day in a row, at highest level since August*
*By Chen Jia (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2015-10-12 11:19 *
_The Chinese yuan appreciated for the seventh consecutive day on Monday to 6.3406 per US dollar, hitting its highest level since Aug 12._

It is also the new high since the currency suddenly depreciated by more than 4 percent against the US dollar in August, as the central bank let the market decide the daily reference exchange rate. Lian Ping, chief economist at the Bank of Communications, said investors' expectation on the yuan's depreciation is weaker, because the central bank's reform is accepted by the market and the US Federal Reserve's decision to hold on the rate hike has released desperation pressure.

"The People's Bank of China's intervention in the foreign exchange market to stabilize the yuan's value also took effect," Lian said.

The seven-day appreciation began on Sept 24, when the PBOC set the reference exchange rate at 6.3791 per US dollar. The reference rate rose to 6.3493 per dollar on Friday. As the Chinese economy is still under the pressure of a slowdown, and capital outflows may remain high in the near future, the yuan is likely to depreciate moderately, economists said. A stronger yuan will help to facilitate the country's reform to internationalize the currency, especially to become one of the world's reserve currencies, they said.

The global transaction service provider SWIFT reported Tuesday that in August the yuan surpassed the Japanese yen to become the world's fourth largest payment currency. Yuan-denominated payments accounted for 2.79 percent of the global market by August, expanded from 1.39 percent in January of 2014, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> The first three quarters combined is US$ 426.873 billion (already exceeded that full year of 2014)


Great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Great news!




Yes, and the good trend is that to in order to balance trade (suppress trade surplus) as well as for strategic reserves, China is *stockpiling primary commodities*.

Say crude oil, the level of 7 million b/d imports is to be maintained, or further increased. I believe as China is joining OPEC, they have plans.
Say copper, China consumes over 57% of global supply. Chinese investments in local mines should further facilitate imports from Africa, South America and Afghanistan. Example, China Metallurgical Group Corp will help Aynak copper field (largest undeveloped copper field in the world) in Afghanistan to increase delivery.
Imports from Africa, South America, Central Asia & Australia will increase, as Chinese investments help build local infra.
As @TaiShang has mentioned, China must not increase a defensively-managed Forex Reserves (latest figure shows US$ 3.77 trillion, Mainland only) further, and instead should expand SPR (Strategic Petroleum Reserves) as well as reserves of other primary commodities of strategic importance (copper, iron ore, uranium, etc), and leave the rest of the monies to aggressive Sovereign Welfare Funds (experiences of Singapore, HKSAR. Oil exporters like Norway, UAE, almost completely managed in SWF not FXR).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zeronet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes, and the good trend is that to in order to balance trade (suppress trade surplus) as well as for strategic reserves, China is *stockpiling primary commodities*.
> 
> Say crude oil, a 7 million b/d imports is to be maintained, or further increased.
> 
> As @TaiShang has mentioned, China must not increase a defensively-managed Forex Reserves (latest figure shows US$ 3.77 trillion, Mainland only) further, and instead should expand SPR (Strategic Petroleum Reserves) as well as reserves of other primary commodities of strategic importance (copper, iron ore, uranium, etc), and leave the rest of the monies to aggressive Sovereign Welfare Funds.


oil reserve is costly, u simply don't have enough space to keep those huge oil reserve, unless we can inject billions of tons of crude oil into empty oil wells in the places like Daqing oil field.

other stuff, gold? the only gold traded on market is paper gold that u don't want, so forget about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

zeronet said:


> oil reserve is costly, u simply don't have enough space to keep those huge oil reserve. other stuff, gold? the only gold traded on market is paper gold that u don't want, so forget about it.




You could very well be right bro. As stockpiling in is progress, I believe more space will be needed. According to government plan, SPR (Strategic Petroleum Reserves; Government) and MCR (Mandated Commercial Reserves; CNPC, SINOPEC, etc) combined is estimated at around 700 million to 1 billion barrels.

About gold, the situation is far more complicated, if you take into account of imports, and that private investors are also involved. On one hand PBOC's reserves is only around 1,600 tonnes (accounted as part of Forex Reserves) while on the other hand *China itself is the world's biggest producer of gold*. _So where are the gold bullions?_ My estimation is that some gold reserves are with Department of Homeland & Resources (国土资源部) or institutions related to SGX (Shanghai Gold Exchange), valuation without using US$ or any currency. That would be similar to SPR (and uranium reserves) under Department of Energy (能源部), inventory denominated in say tonnes, not valuated in US$.

China Establishes World's Largest Physical Gold Fund
China remains as the world's largest gold trading market
Shanghai-Hong Kong Gold Connect launched
Away From Dollar: Russia, China to Create Entirely Different Gold Market​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Due to foreign oil & raw materials price becoming cheaper & cheaper ... China trade surplus increase, it's China import cost down.

Truth is China export -1 ~ -2%, import foreign oil & raw materials price > -20%

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

cnleio said:


> Due to foreign oil & raw materials price becoming cheaper & cheaper ... China trade surplus increase, it's China import cost down.



Exactly that's what you do, buy low.

If you run a hugely profitable bread factory, maybe it's time to buy out all flour at its low (stockpiling), or buy the farms (capital investment). However flour has shelf life, bad stockpiling example. China Inc. will buy crude oil & uranium, they are always good.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Shotgunner51 said:


> Exactly that's what you do, buy low.


Winter is coming, many foreign nations will die but not China.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

* China to build 12,000 NEV chargers by 2020*
English.news.cn 2015-10-12 22:18:28

NANJING, Oct. 12 (Xinhua) -- China will build a network of 12,000 charging stations to meet the power demands of 5 million electric vehicles by 2020, a National Energy Administration official said Monday.

In addition to the 12,000 chargers, 4.8 million power poles, 3,850 charging stations for public buses and 2,500 for taxis will be built in the same period, Tong Guangyi, vice-director of the NEA Power Department, told a meeting in Changzhou city, east China's Jiangsu Province.

China's State Council, the Cabinet, announced a guideline last week on a nationwide charging network.

The move is the latest effort by the government in the new energy vehicle sector, which has grown steadily in the past two years due to subsidies and tax cuts.

According to the guideline, new residential complexes should have charging points or assign space for them, while no less than 10 percent of parking spaces in public parking lots should have charging facilities. There should be at least one public charging station for every 2,000 NEVs, the guideline said.

To finance the project, the government will encourage private investment, allow charger manufacturers to issue corporate bonds, and seek investment from pension funds

China's State Grid is responsible for building a large part of the new charging facilities. Yang Qing, the company's vice president said at the meeting, that more than 6,000 public fast-charge stations and 59,000 chargers to power some 3.68 million electric passenger vehicles will be installed.

The State Grid will make public charging facilities available in 202 cities. In some major cities, including Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai, a charging facility will be found within a circle of less than 1 km.

This year, the company plans to start construction of 1,888 fast-charge stations with the aim of putting them into service by the end of June 2016. Currently, 618 stations and 24,000 chargers are operated by the company, actually serving 49,000 NEVs.

Editor: An​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

That's a lot of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

opruh said:


> That's a lot of money.



Well that's how existing world order, existing international trade rules (WTO), are working at the moment. Looking ahead, China needs to work with trade partners, e.g. Russia, OPEC, and many others to further improve trade rules. RMB internationalization may help.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Hainan No.1 nuclear unit approaches to criticality for the first time*

OFweek | Posted: 13 Oct 2015, 15:37

At 3:39 am, 12 Oct., Hainan No.1 nuclear unit invested by China Nuclear Power (CNNP ) approached to criticality for the first time, acting as a sign of official operation at power and establishing a foundation for the following grid-connected generation and commercial operation.

It is said that criticality of nuclear unit reactor is like engine ignition. After criticality, nuclear unit reactor will be come into continuous controllable operation and debug of unit system and equipment is basically completed, thus in hot spare operation condition. In the whole criticality process, the working principle is "safety first, quality first" and all the operations is strictly according to national ordinance and technical regulations to guarantee safe, stable and controllable status. Supervisors from State Bureau of Nuclear Safety southern nuclear and radiation safety supervisory office have witnessed the site to confirm that criticality is successfully accomplished.

Hainan nuclear power project is invested and built by CNNC (China National Nuclear Corporation) and China Huaneng Group. The total investment is over 20 billion yuan and two sets of 650 thousand kilowatt PWR nuclear unit have been built in the first period. NO. 1 unit started construction in April, 2014 and is combined to the grid this year; No. 2 unit has being built since November, 2010 and is planned to be put into commercial operation in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*First criticality for two Chinese reactors*

12 October 2015

*Two new Chinese nuclear power units - Changjiang 1 and Yangjiang 3 - have moved closer to commissioning by achieving a sustained chain reaction for the first time. Both reactors are expected to begin operating later this year.*





_Workers in Changjiang 1's control room bring the unit to first criticality (Image: CNNC)_

Unit 1 of the Changjiang nuclear power plant, under construction on China's southern island province of Hainan, achieved first criticality at 3.39am today, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced.

Initial approval for the Changjiang plant's construction was granted by China's National Developmental and Reform Commission in July 2008. Early site works began in December 2008. Construction of unit 1 began with the pouring of first concrete on 25 April 2010, while that for unit 2 was poured on 21 November 2010.

The loading of the 121 fuel assemblies into the core of Changjiang 1 - a 650 MWe CNP-600 pressurized water reactor - began on 26 August.

Changjiang 1 is scheduled to begin operating by the end of 2015, with unit 2 set to start up next year.

The plant, near Hoi Mei Tong village in China's Hainan province, is being built as a joint venture between CNNC and China Huaneng Group, with shares split 51% and 49%, respectively. The plant will eventually comprise four units, with units 3 and 4 housing either CNP-650 or ACP-600 reactors. Construction of both those units is scheduled to begin by 2018.

*Yangjiang 3 criticality*

First criticality of Changjiang 1 came just a day after the same milestone at unit 3 of China General Nuclear's (CGN's) Yangjiang plant in Guangdong province.

That unit achieved first criticality at 7.50am on 11 October, plant builder China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company Limited announced today.

Six units are planned for the Yangjiang site in China's Guangdong province by CGN. The first four units are 1080 MWe CPR-1000 pressurized water reactors, with units 5 and 6 being ACPR-1000s. Unit 1 entered commercial operation in March, while unit 2 began commercial operation earlier this month.

First concrete for unit 5 was poured in September 2013, with that for unit 6 following three months later.

All six reactors should be in operation by 2019, producing a total of around 6100 MWe.

First criticality for two Chinese reactors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

SASAC: CHINA RAIL CONS Wins Bid of Kolasin-Kos Railway Project	

2015/10/14 08:17

The State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council (SASAC) announced that during the national holiday, CHINA RAIL CON's subsidiary China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) received a notice in relation to the tender of Kolasin-Kos railway project. *The company won the bid for the tender which made a significant breakthrough for Chinese companies in the European railway market.*


SASAC: CHINA RAIL CONS Wins Bid of Kolasin-Kos Railway ProjectAASTOCKS Financial News - Latest News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Annual GDP growth nearly 8 percent during the Twelfth Five-year Plan period*
(People's Daily Online) 08:39, October 15, 2015

According to a report issued by the National Bureau of Statistics on Oct. 13, during the Twelfth Five-year Plan (2011-2015), China's annual GDP growth is expected to be nearly 8 percent, which not only is 2.5 percent higher than the annual global GDP growth of the same period, but also is ranked top among the major economies in the world.

From 2011 to 2014, China's annual GDP growth was 8 percent, which has transformed from high-speed growth to high-middle speed growth. In 2014 China's economic aggregate was 63.6 trillion yuan or 10.4 trillion USD, ranking second in the world and accounting for 13.3 percent of the world's total.

During the Twelfth Five-year Plan period, China's economic restructuring have taken new steps. The tertiary industry has become the biggest industry. In 2012 the current price added value of China's tertiary industry accounted for 45.5 percent of the GDP, which meant that the tertiary industry had surpassed the first industry and become the largest industry. In 2014 the proportion of the tertiary industry accounted for 48.1 percent of the total GDP. And in the first half of 2015 the figure rose to 49.5 percent. 

With the steady progress of urbanization at the end of 2011, China's urban population for the first time exceeded their rural population. From 2011 to 2014 the urban population annually increased nearly 20 million, which has brought tremendous investment and consumption demand. During the Twelfth Five-year Plan period the economic operation quality and the sustainable development capacity of China continues to rise. 

According to the report, clean energy consumption, such as hydro power, wind power, nuclear power and natural gas accounted for 16.9 percent of the total energy consumed in 2014, which was 3.5 percent higher than that of 2010.


Annual GDP growth nearly 8 percent during the Twelfth Five-year Plan period - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China sees 10,000 new firms every day: official*
October 11, 2015
China sees more than 10,000 firms born every day amid government support for entrepreneurship, a vice minister said on Saturday.

Most of the firms are small enterprises. Data was collected last March through the end of August this year and about 6 million firms were registered during the period, said Xin Guobin, vice minister of Industry and Information Technology.

The government has been cutting taxes and fees, helping small firms save about 48.6 billion yuan (7.93 billion U.S. dollars) in the first half of the year, Xin said.

Lending to small firms stood at 16.2 trillion yuan at the end of June, up 14.5 percent from last year, Xin said.

However, he admitted small firms are facing challenges amid economic slowdown, slumping product prices, rising costs and production overcapacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*China-DPRK border trade zone opens*
2015-10-16 09:27 | Xinhua | Editor: Mo Hong'e

Authorities in northeast China's Liaoning Province on Thursday opened a trade zone with the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK).

The Guomenwan trade zone in the city of Dandong covers an area of 40,000 square meters and involves an investment of 1 billion yuan (158 million U.S. dollars).

Residents living within 20 km of the border will be able to exchange commodities at the marketplace with people from the DPRK and enjoy a duty-free policy if spending less than 8,000 yuan (1,260 U.S. dollars) per day.

"This will be an open trade platform," said Chen Quantong, chairman of China All Access (Holdings) Ltd, operator of the trade zone.

Chen said apart from buying in the brick-and-mortar stores in the zone, consumers can also make purchases on its e-commerce platform.

Tang Shenfei, deputy director of Liaoning provincial bureau of foreign trade and economic cooperation, said the zone will help boost the border trade and increase incomes of both Chinese and DPRK people.

Dandong is the key hub for trade, investment and tourism between China and the DPRK. There are more than 600 border trade enterprises in the city, and trade with the DPRK accounts for 40 percent of the city's total trade turnover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*AidData dispels notions about China's motivation in aid to Africa*
by Christopher Katella, AidData | October 15, 2015

Research published by AidData, a leader in the global movement to change the way that development assistance is targeted, measured and evaluated that is housed at William & Mary, found that Chinese aid to Africa *does not favor authoritarian or corrupt regimes, despite the rhetoric of Western policymakers*. However, African countries that align with China’s voting at the United Nations General Assembly tend to receive more development assistance from Beijing.

These two findings are included in a massive, updated dataset tracking more than $94 billion in Chinese funding to 50 African countries from 2000 to 2013.

In "Apples and Dragon Fruits: The Determinants of Aid and Other Forms of State Financing from China to Africa," AidData researchers from William & Mary, Heidelberg and Harvard universities refute popular misconceptions and clarify common misunderstandings about what the Chinese are up to in Africa.

The main source of confusion, they find, is a failure to differentiate between aid in the strictest sense (“official development assistance,” or ODA) and more commercial forms of state financing. Beijing has made the problem worse, they find. By disclosing little reliable information about its overseas development activities, it has fueled speculation and made it difficult to confront false and exaggerated claims with evidence.

Among other findings, the authors report that:

● When African states consistently vote with China in the UN General Assembly, or align their voting with China’s voting over time, they tend to receive more ODA from Beijing.

● Contrary to a commonly held belief by Western policymakers, China does not privilege authoritarian regimes or so-called “rogue states” in its allocation of ODA.

● China does not seem to take commercial self-interest or natural-resource acquisition considerations into account when it allocates ODA. In fact, Chinese ODA flows to Africa are strongly oriented towards poorer countries, suggesting that Beijing considers humanitarian needs when making allocation decisions.

● Despite the popular perception that “Chinese aid” is funnelled to corrupt and natural resource-rich countries, Chinese ODA does not favor countries that are rich in natural resources and countries with higher levels of corruption. It is less concessional – and more commercially-oriented – forms of Chinese state financing (e.g. so-called “other official flows,” or OOF) that flow disproportionately to such countries.

● China’s aid-giving motivations actually bear a striking and surprising resemblance to those of Western donors.

Visit aiddata.org/aiddata-working-paper-series to download “Apples and Dragon Fruits.” AidData worked with _Foreign Affairs_ to create this visualization, also released today: Aid and Other Financing to Africa from China.

The analysis in “Apples and Dragon Fruits” was made possible through a large and ongoing open-source data collection and triangulation initiative at AidData that to date has helped identify more than 2,300 Chinese development projects in Africa (via china.aiddata.org). The updated (1.2) version of AidData’s Chinese Official Finance to Africa dataset – also released today – reflects and includes data drawn from more than 6,000 sources, including academic case studies, NGO reports, individual Chinese ministry press releases, diplomatic cables, implementing agency websites and media reports. It also eliminates some data gaps, including health-aid information that was corrected based on feedback from Chinese government officials and university researchers.

The introduction of “Health of Record” scores that help external users distinguish between project records that are more reliable and project records that require further validation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*IBM allows gov't to access its software codes*
2015-10-16 11:21China DailyEditor: Wang Fan

In order to unlock the billion-dollar government procurement market, IBM Corp will allow the government access to its software codes, a senior executive said on Thursday.

The company is the first overseas tech major to publicly announce such a move.

IBM agreed to let the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and its certified institutes to examine IBM products in a "cleanroom" to make sure they fit national information security policies, said Steve Mills, senior vice-president of IBM software and systems unit.

Calling the plan "the ability to address 'secure and controllable' China initiative," Mills said the company's growth in China needs government sponsorship.

He did not specify if all the products the company sells in China will submit to the examination.

Charlie Dai, principal analyst at Forrester Research Inc, said the move demonstrated the collaborative attitude of IBM to work with Chinese government and help in the digital transformation for Chinese companies.

"It also shows that IBM is under pressure to sustain its business growth in China, addressing the security concerns of Chinese government and ecosystem expansion are two critical steps," Dai said.

China is on full alert about information security threats since former US National Security Agency contractor Edward Snowden unveiled massive surveillance schemes carried out by the US government.

Information technology products purchased by government bodies and State-owned enterprises all come under the category of government procurement sector.Industry regulators are vetting all the items for possible security vulnerabilities.

IBM allows gov't to access its software codes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*4G comes of age with 400m users likely by end of year*
2015-10-15 10:03
China DailyEditor: Qian Ruisha

Editor's Note: The Communist Party of China Central Committee meets later this month in Beijing to set the course for the world's second-largest economy over the next five years. China Daily takes stock of the major economic progress achieved during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15).

Less than two years after China first started getting used to fourth-generation telecom technology, the country has become the world's largest 4G market, with the biggest user population and most sophisticated networks.

Identified arguably as the brightest achievement in the national information technology sector over the past five years, the country has the goal of connecting 400 million people to 4G networks by the end of the year.

Chen Shanzhi, vice-president of Chinese telecom equipment maker Datang Group, is in no doubt about the importance of this next generation technology in telecom.

"The rapid expansion in 4G was one of the greatest successes of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15)," he said.

China's ambitious 4G plan started a decade ago, when the central government was drawing its five-year national development strategy for the telecommunications sector.

Initial trials of the Time Division-Long Term Evolution technology－or TD-LTE, a 4G standard mainly developed by local telecom companies－were kicked off at the beginning of the 12th Five-Year Plan.

China pushed TD-LTE standard ahead of other widely accepted standards, hoping the self-developed technology would become a driving force for the sector.

China Mobile Ltd, the country's biggest telecom carrier by subscribers, started offering the commercial use of the TD-LTE in early 2013.

The smaller carriers, all State-owned, had to wait until the last days of that year to receive licenses to fully commercialize their 4G networks, using the European-originated LTE FDD, or Division Duplex standard.

China Mobile has dominated the domestic 4G market since then, with more than 200 million subscribers by August, according to its latest statistics.

There were more than 277 million 4G users nationwide, a 65 percent surge compared to the year before, according to statistics from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

The number of 3G users, currently the largest telecom customer group, meanwhile, steadily declined as many upgraded to 4G, according to the ministry. The number of 3G users dropped more than 7.8 million in August, the steepest fall in three months.

Cao Shumin, president of the government think tank, the China Academy of Information and Communications Technology, said sales of 4G smartphones have risen at the same pace－at around 40 million a month－as has the level of mobile data traffic.

"The building of advanced telecom infrastructures in recent years has spurred an array of related sectors, and fits into the national strategy of letting the development of IT lift domestic consumption," Cao said.

Chinese customers have a growing choice of phones available, too, from the 6,000 yuan ($944) iPhone 6S to relatively inexpensive devices priced below 800 yuan.


4G comes of age with 400m users likely by end of year

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

The best human rights - free from poverty, good living condition (including clean sanitation), stable, safe and orderly environment, ...

-------
*China resettles 6.8 mln to escape poverty*
2015-10-17 07:29 | Xinhua | Editor: Gu Liping

China has resettled 6.8 million people from poor areas with harsh environments in an attempt to free them of poverty, the country's top economic planner said on Friday.

Since 2001, the central government has spent 36.3 billion yuan (5.7 billion U.S. dollars) on resettlements, said the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC). From 2010 to 2015, China has spent 23.1 billion yuan on resettling 3.94 million citizens in 17 provinces and regions. There are still about 10 million poor Chinese living in mountains and deserts who need to be resettled in the next five years.

More than 600 million people have been lifted out of poverty in the past 15 years, accounting for about 70 percent of all those brought out of poverty worldwide,.

Addressing the Global Poverty Reduction and Development Forum in Beijing on Friday, Chinese President Xi Jinping pledged that China will do more to lift the country's remaining 70 million poor people above the poverty line by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese bag Dubai power plant deal*
menafn.com | Posted: 15 Oct 2015

Dubai Water and Electricity Authority has chosen a consortium including China's Harbin Electric and Saudi Arabia's ACWA Power as the preferred bidder to build and operate a 1,200 megawatt clean coal power plant.

The plant is the first phase of the 1.8 billion Hassyan clean coal project under planning by Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA). One unit of 600 MW is to be operational by March 2020 and another unit of the same size by March 2021.

DEWA will be the major stakeholder with a 51 percent share in the company established to build and operate the Hassyan plant.

But the bulk of the cost will be shouldered by the consortium. It is talking to Chinese-state owned credit agency Export-Import Bank of China and lenders including Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, Bank of China, Standard Chartered and Abu Dhabi's First Gulf Bank about a 1.4 billion loan for the project, Paddy Padmanathan, chief executive of ACWA Power, told reporters on Tuesday on the sidelines of an event to announce the preferred bidder.

DEWA will finance around a further 200 million of the project, with the consortium raising the final chunk from equity, officials said.

The consortium bid to provide electricity at a levelised cost of 4.501 U.S. cents per kilowatt hour based on May 2015 coal prices, DEWA said.

Harbin Electric and Alstom of France will build the plant while those companies as well as ACWA and U.S.-based NRG Energy will operate it, DEWA said on Tuesday. DEWA said it plans to launch two additional projects to bring the eventual total capacity of Hassyan to 3,600 MW.


Chinese bag Dubai power plant deal - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raphael

China robot sales to almost triple by 2018: industry group| Reuters

Sales of robots in China are set to almost triple by 2018, defying a slowdown in the wider economy, the International Federation of Robotics said on Friday.

China is trying to modernize its industrial production and has identified robotics as a major area for growth amid labor shortages and fast-rising wages. 

The world's second-largest economy still has far lower robot penetration than other big industrialized economies - just 36 per 10,000 manufacturing workers versus 478 in South Korea, 315 in Japan, 292 in Germany and 164 in the United States.

Frankfurt-based IFR said in a statement that annual robot sales to China would jump to 150,000 by 2018, up from 57,000 in 2014.

"The robotics industry is exhibiting rapid growth – completely unperturbed by the current economic fallow period experienced by other areas of Chinese industry," China Robot Industry Alliance Secretary General Song Xiaogang said in IFR's statement.

China's robot market is still dominated by foreign players like ABB, Kuka and Yaskawa but China is encouraging its own robot makers with subsidies and the number of Chinese robotics firms is growing fast.

Few of them have their own technology and struggle to compete on price alone, but in the long run the domestic robot industry is expected to become a leading force.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## EAsian

CHINESE GDP BEATS AT 6.9% | Business Insider
Chinese Q3 GDP is out, and as it has done in three of the past four GDP reports, it’s beaten expectations by 0.1%.

In annualised terms the economy grew by 6.9%, ahead of expectations for growth of 6.8%. The figure was slightly below the 7.0% growth rate reported in the June quarter. Despite the small beat, the annual growth rate was the slowest recorded since Q1 2009.

According to the preliminary estimate from China’s national bureau of statistics (NBS), value added growth of the primary industry was 3,919.5 billion yuan, up 3.8% year-on-year, while that for secondary industry was 19,779.9 billion yuan, an increase of 6.0%. Growth in the nation’s tertiary industry, the largest component of all three, was 25,077.9 billion yuan, up by 8.4%.

From a quarterly perspective, GDP increased by 1.8%, ahead of expectations for growth of 1.7%.




“In the first three quarters of 2015, as the recovery of the world economy was weaker than expected, China was facing increasing downward pressure of domestic economic development,” said the NBS.

“Under the tough situation, the Central Party Committee and the State Council took full consideration of domestic and global situations, adopted scientific measures to stabilize economic growth, promote reforms, enhance restructuring, benefit people and control risks, implemented effective range-based, targeted and discretionary macro regulation, further deepened the reform and opening up, encouraged mass entrepreneurship and innovation and increased supply of public goods and services. As a result, the overall performance of national economy was stable and moving in a positive direction.”

While the GDP growth rate came in ahead of expectations, monthly data released for September – with the exception of retail sales – undershot badly to the downside.

Industrial production grew by just 5.7% from September 2014, a figure well below the 6.1% pace seen in August and expectations for a moderation to 6.0%. Urban fixed asset investment, essentially infrastructure investment, also tanked compared to its previously lofty standards, increasing by just 10.3% over the past 12 months. The reading, down from 10.9% in August, was well below market expectations for growth of 10.8% and marked the slowest annual expansion seen since June 2000.

While the monthly readings on infrastructure and industry missed, fitting with the economic rebalancing currently underway in China, retail sales grew by 10.9%, topping the 10.8% level expected.




The market reaction to the data has been mildly positive, perhaps reflective of the view that despite the GDP beat, weakness in the monthly data may see further monetary and fiscal stimulus arrive in the months ahead, further underpinning growth.

Stocks have moved higher, or have come off their intrasession lows, while the Australian dollar, a proxy for sentiment towards China, is currently trading up 0.17% against its US namesake at .7269.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Huan

It feels like a D+ grade on a report card. lol


----------



## TaiShang

*China's property investment up 2.6% in first 3 quarters*
| October 19, 2015, Monday |




ONLINE EDITION

Investment in China's property sector rose 2.6 percent year on year to 7.05 trillion yuan (US$1.1 trillion) in the first three quarters of 2015, the National Bureau of Statistics announced Monday.

The growth was 0.9 percentage point slower than that in the first eight months and down by 2 percentage points from that in the first half.

*China retail sales up 10.9% in Sept.*
| October 19, 2015, Monday |



ONLINE EDITION

CHINA'S retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.9 percent year on year in September, slightly higher than 10.8 percent for August, official data showed Monday.

The figure marked the highest rate of growth since the beginning of this year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

In the first three quarters, total sales rose 10.5 percent from a year earlier to 21.61 trillion yuan (US$3.4 trillion).

In the same period, retail sales in rural areas expanded by 11.7 percent, outpacing the rate of 10.3 percent for sales in urban areas.

Online sales surged by 36.2 percent to 2.59 trillion yuan from January to September, totaling about 12 percent in gross retail sales, the NBS said.

@Economic superpower

*China's industrial output up 5.7% in September*
| October 19, 2015, Monday |



ONLINE EDITION

China's value-added industrial output expanded 5.7 percent year on year in September, down from 6.1 percent in August, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Monday.

Year-on-year growth in the first three quarters stood at 6.2 percent, slightly down from 6.3 percent in the first eight months.

Manufacturing output expanded 6.7 percent, down from 6.8 percent in August. Mining output growth slowed to 1.2 percent from the 4 percent in August. Meanwhile, the output of the electricity, heating, gas and water sectors increased 0.7 percent, down from 1.2 percent last month, the bureau said.

The figures also showed that industrial output in China's western areas rose 8 percent in September year on year, followed by 7.8 percent in central regions and and 6 percent in eastern regions. Industrial output in the northeastern areas dropped 1.8 percent.

China uses value-added industrial output to measure the final value of industrial production, or the value of gross industrial output minus intermediate input, such as raw materials and labor costs.

The NBS data only tracks the output of large Chinese companies with annual primary business revenues of more than 20 million yuan (US$3.15 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## oproh

For an economy the size of China, that kind of growth is so impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## liall

oproh said:


> For an economy the size of China, that kind of growth is so impressive.



It still is the slowest for China since 2009. We need China to grow faster so that we can grow fast as well.


----------



## rcrmj

when is our economy going to 'collapse' according to Gordon Chen  ?
and when is the TTP going to 'destroy' our trade according to viets?
and when our society is going to be unproductive because of the aging population according to Indian?

there are too many predictions (from self-claimed China 'experts') to be fulfilled ``` I guess time is always on their side, because what has happened happened, and those infinite possibilities in future are always within their 'grasp' and their 'prediction'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EAsian

Our economy growth rates go down 0.1%, and westerner cry like hell.So many westerners hope China to go bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

EAsian said:


> Our economy growth rates go down 0.1%, and westerner cry like hell.So many westerners hope China to go bankrupt.



Their hatred and animosity and ill-will is a lesson and constant reminder for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Raphael said:


> China's robot market is still dominated by foreign players like ABB, Kuka and Yaskawa but China is encouraging its own robot makers with subsidies and the number of Chinese robotics firms is growing fast.



That's definitely the key for the future of robotic industry in China. The bulk of the market cannot be left to foreign players.

*194 Chinese Robot Companies*
08/12/15

The robotics industry is booming in China. Companies are deploying thousands of robots in all types of factories, particularly in the auto industry. Chinese companies that manufacture robots and their components are also growing. This article will focus on the 107 makers of those robots.

UPDATED 8/17/15: China became the world's largest consumer market of industrial robots for the 2nd consecutive year, according to statistics released by the China Robot Industry Alliance (CRIA). Sales in China increased by 54.6% in 2014 to around 57,000 units, 25% of the global total. Data shows that nearly 17,000 units were made in China with a value of $474M, an increase of 60% from 2013.

Various research reports are predicting that more than 250,000 industrial pick and place, painting and welding robots will be purchased and deployed in China by 2019. That figure represents more than the total global sales of all types of industrial robots in 2014! The Chinese government is encouraging the development of an in-country robotics industry because currently 3/4 of all robots purchased are from off-shore companies (albeit some with manufacturing and assembly facilities in China).

We have been able to identify 47 Chinese companies and 5 startups that call themselves industrial robot makers, and another 26 which offer to provide integration services and speciality equipment. 34 more provide ancillary services, sensors and components to the robot makers. Overall, 107 Chinese companies are involved in industrial robotics. Many of these new industrial robot makers are producing products which, because of quality, safety and design, will only be acceptable to the Chinese market.

In addition to growth in Chinese industrial robotics, progress in the service robotics sector is also healthy. A shining example of the 48 mostly new service robotic companies on the map is Shenzhen DJI Innovations, of quadcopter fame. DJI is projected to sell $1 billion of their devices in 2015. Two other notable growth areas in the service sector are materials handling and the production of unmanned air, sea and ground devices for China's developing space, military and defense industries. The consumer sector is also growing: robotic vacuums and personal/social robots are examples. Last Singles Day, a brand new shopping holiday in China, Alibaba sold over 70,000 Ecovacs robotic vacuum cleaners!

The drivers propelling this boom are many and varied:

government mandates and political encouragement to develop the industry domestically and ultimately to export product
low-cost loans and factory property incentives
tax credits to robot users and also to robot makers that employ local workers
engineering talent spewing out from Chinese technical universities and research facilities
rising wages
diminishing factory-age work force
a rapidly aging work force hampered by the one-child policy of past regimes
high cost of training and housing for a short-term transient work force
ramping up of auto makers to satisfy domestic demand and to improve quality and make Chinese cars for export — _for China to have competitive cars in the international marketplace (not just price-competitive), they have to improve quality, consistency and technology — and robotics are enabling them to do so_
serious investment in automation and robotics from companies such as Foxconn and Apple that manufacture their goods in China
a growing middle and upper class with disposible income for high-tech devices
The Robot Report and the research team at Robo-STOX™ have been able to identify 194 companies that make or are directly involved in making robots in China. The CRIA (China Robot Industry Alliance), and other sources, proffer the number to be closer to 400.

The Robot Report's Global Map is limited by our own research capabilities, language translation limitations, and scarcity of information about robotics companies and their websites and contact people. We could use your help adding to the map. Please send companies that we have missed (or are new) to explore the map online and filter it in a variety of ways. Use Google's directional and +/- markers on the left of the map to navigate, enlarge, and hone in on an area of interest (or double click near where you want to enlarge). Click on one of the colored markers to get a pop-up window with the name, type, focus, location and a link to the company's website.

The *Filter* pull-down menu lets you choose any one of the seven major categories: (1) Industrial robot makers; (2) Service robots used by corporations and governments; (3) Service robots for personal and private use; (4) Integrators; (5) Robotic start-up companies; (6) universities and research labs with special emphasis on robotics; and (7) Ancillary businesses providing engineering, software, components, sensors and other services to the industry.

As can be seen from the map at the top of the page, most all of the companies and educational facilities are located on the East Coast or in Central China. Very few are located in the Northeast or in Western China.

The research firms predicting dramatic growth for the domestic Chinese robotics industry are also predicting very low-cost devices. Their reports are contradicted by academics, roboticists and others who point out that there are so many new robot manufacturing companies in China that none will be able to manufacture many thousand robots per year and thus benefit from scale. Further, many of the components that comprise a robot are intricate and costly, e.g., reduction gears from Nabtesco, Harmonic Drive and Sumitomo (all Japanese companies). Although a few of the startups are attempting to make reduction gears and other similar devices, the lack of these component manufacturers in China may put a cap on how low costs can go and on how much can be done in-country for the time being. Another negative is that all but auto manufacturers have short product cycles requiring any robots on the line to be extremely flexible. Worker flexibility is still crucial in Chinese manufacturing.

In the chart below, the 194 Chinese companies are tabulated by their business type and area of focus.







Again, we request your help adding to the map and making it as accurate and up-to-date as possible. Please send robotics-related companies that we have missed (or are new) 

@Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Martian2

*China imports record 82 million tonnes of iron ore.*

You've heard the claim by western media. China's economy is collapsing.
Is it?

Let's look at the 3-month moving average for China's iron ore imports. See chart below and reference the right-hand scale (rhs).

China is importing a record amount of iron ore at 82 million tonnes. So much for the "China collapse" theory.
----------

CHARTS! Chinese imports aren't falling on weak demand | Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> *China imports record 82 million tonnes of iron ore.*
> 
> You've heard the claim by western media. China's economy is collapsing.
> Is it?
> 
> Let's look at the 3-month moving average for China's iron ore imports. See chart below and reference the right-hand scale (rhs).
> 
> China is importing a record amount of iron ore at 82 million tonnes. So much for the "China collapse" theory.
> ----------
> 
> CHARTS! Chinese imports aren't falling on weak demand | Business Insider



Good news, let's continue to import strategic materials.
That will help stabilize trade surplus, and more importantly build *strategic reserves*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *China's property investment up 2.6% in first 3 quarters*
> | October 19, 2015, Monday |
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE EDITION
> 
> Investment in China's property sector rose 2.6 percent year on year to 7.05 trillion yuan (US$1.1 trillion) in the first three quarters of 2015, the National Bureau of Statistics announced Monday.
> 
> The growth was 0.9 percentage point slower than that in the first eight months and down by 2 percentage points from that in the first half.
> 
> *China retail sales up 10.9% in Sept.*
> | October 19, 2015, Monday |
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE EDITION
> 
> CHINA'S retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.9 percent year on year in September, slightly higher than 10.8 percent for August, official data showed Monday.
> 
> The figure marked the highest rate of growth since the beginning of this year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).
> 
> In the first three quarters, total sales rose 10.5 percent from a year earlier to 21.61 trillion yuan (US$3.4 trillion).
> 
> In the same period, retail sales in rural areas expanded by 11.7 percent, outpacing the rate of 10.3 percent for sales in urban areas.
> 
> Online sales surged by 36.2 percent to 2.59 trillion yuan from January to September, totaling about 12 percent in gross retail sales, the NBS said.
> 
> @Economic superpower
> 
> *China's industrial output up 5.7% in September*
> | October 19, 2015, Monday |
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE EDITION
> 
> China's value-added industrial output expanded 5.7 percent year on year in September, down from 6.1 percent in August, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Monday.
> 
> Year-on-year growth in the first three quarters stood at 6.2 percent, slightly down from 6.3 percent in the first eight months.
> 
> Manufacturing output expanded 6.7 percent, down from 6.8 percent in August. Mining output growth slowed to 1.2 percent from the 4 percent in August. Meanwhile, the output of the electricity, heating, gas and water sectors increased 0.7 percent, down from 1.2 percent last month, the bureau said.
> 
> The figures also showed that industrial output in China's western areas rose 8 percent in September year on year, followed by 7.8 percent in central regions and and 6 percent in eastern regions. Industrial output in the northeastern areas dropped 1.8 percent.
> 
> China uses value-added industrial output to measure the final value of industrial production, or the value of gross industrial output minus intermediate input, such as raw materials and labor costs.
> 
> The NBS data only tracks the output of large Chinese companies with annual primary business revenues of more than 20 million yuan (US$3.15 million).



Only two current indicators I find useful . China's industrial output, and domesic retail sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

I need a robot to clean my house and cook.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## applesauce

liall said:


> It still is the slowest for China since 2009. We need China to grow faster so that we can grow fast as well.



China is in the middle of a economic transition from middle income manufacturing power to high income service and consumption based economy, for those of us following the economy for years, this slowdown is not only expected but hoped for so long as it's managed that is. and indicator looks alright, service has been expanding faster for years now. as a bonus the environment will also get a boost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Fiscal revenue increases 9.4%*
Source:Agencies Published: 2015-10-19 23:23:01

China's fiscal revenue rose 9.4 percent in September from a year earlier, while fiscal expenditure jumped 26.9 percent, data from the Finance Ministry showed.

For the first nine months of the year, fiscal revenue rose 7.6 percent from a year earlier and fiscal expenditure rose 16.4 percent, the data showed on Monday.

The rise in spending, which follows a 26 percent jump in August, comes as policymakers continue efforts to invigorate an economy that is facing its slowest rate of expansion in a quarter of a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* News | October 19, 2015 *

*China Overtakes US As Global Leader In Built Asset Wealth*

China has overtaken the US as the world’s wealthiest country measured by the value of its built environment according to the latest Global Built Asset Wealth Index published by Arcadis, the leading Design & Consultancy firm for natural and built assets.

The index calculates the value of all the buildings and infrastructure contributing to economic productivity in 32 countries, which collectively make up 87% of global GDP.

For the first time, built asset wealth in the US no longer leads the world. With wealth of $36.8T, the US now trails China at $47.6T. The US built asset stock is largely unchanged in the past two years, while since 2000, China has invested $33T in its built assets, a total exceeding all other economies combined. The growth is evidence of China’s unprecedented level of investment in its infrastructure – 9% of GDP – which dwarfs global competitors like the US, which currently invests just 2% of GDP.

*Tom Morgan, vice president, head of business advisory, North America at Arcadis explains:*
“A prosperous society is underpinned by a well-developed built environment that meets the needs of its people and economy. Therefore, a strategically planned, highly developed and well maintained built environment is critical to the economic and social success of a nation.

“Developed economies have experienced a long-term stagnation and decline of their built asset stock, as aging infrastructure falls into disrepair and investment fails to keep up. This decline puts even more urgency on public owners to find creative ways to attract finance, make smarter decisions regarding the maintenance of existing assets and to maximize every dollar spent – the whole asset lifecycle must be considered to meet society’s needs.”

Morgan continues: “China’s ranking this year marks a profound change in the global league table of the world’s wealthiest built asset nations. However, with so much global uncertainty from financial imbalances, unprecedented currency volatility and crashing commodity prices, even China and its fast-growth neighbors will need a renewed focus on quality over quantity.”

*Index points to important US trends*
The Index notes that while the US built asset wealth embedded in real estate has demonstrated solid long-term growth, public infrastructure has not seen the consistent funding and policy needed to build investor confidence in such long term projects. In addition, the report notes that the US needs to find ways to maintain the integrity and service levels of its aging asset base for less money.

*The shifting wealth to emerging economies*
The Global Built Asset Wealth Index shows a dramatic shift of wealth to emerging economies, such as Indonesia and Thailand, with the traditional economic superpowers – the G7 – showing a net decline in the value of their built assets since the 2013 report. Structural assets depreciate at a rate of around 5% per year, meaning this level of investment is the minimum required to maintain the status quo, a figure equating to $1.4T in the US.

In Europe, the almost decade-long economic slowdown has also had the negative effect of holding back investment.
*
Key statistics from the 2015 Global Built Asset Wealth Index:*


China has the largest built asset stock in the world with a total of $47.6T, overtaking the US total of $36.8T.
China’s heavily investment-dependent growth model means that by 2025 its built asset stock will be worth over double that of the US, and will exceed in size those of the next four economies combined.
The stock of built assets is closely correlated with a nation’s economic output. On average, countries analyzed have a built asset stock worth 2.9 times GDP.
*Per capita leaders:*


The per capita leaders are all Asian economic centers, with Singapore ($191,500 per person) Hong Kong ($160,000), Japan ($143,500) and UAE ($140,500) making up the top five behind Qatar.
When China’s vast built asset wealth is split across its 1.4B people, its per capita ranking, at just $34,000 per person, falls to 24th in the world, behind Chile ($48,000), Mexico ($47,500) and Thailand ($44,500).
Qatar’s total built asset stock has grown 677% since 2000.
*Decline seen in leading economies outside of China:*


Globally, the largest depreciation of built assets was Japan, which has lost $4.6T in built assets since 2000.
All European advanced nations underinvested between 2012 and 2014 resulting in an overall decline in infrastructure. However, as a proportion of total built asset stock, Germany’s decline of 21% is the most substantial over this period.
Other developed economies to have undergone significant net de-investment since 2000 include the Netherlands (-5%), the UK (-8.9%), France (-10.2%) and Russia (-18.7%), while the US stock has remained largely constant (-0.8%).
*Overall Arcadis Built Asset Wealth Ranking and Forecast*

The full report can be downloaded here Arcadis Global Built Asset Wealth Index 2015

*About the study*
This research, conducted by the Centre for Economics and Business Research and based on over 20 independent global sources, calculates the value of the buildings and infrastructure in 32 countries, which collectively make up 87% of global GDP. Built asset wealth was broken down into construction (including infrastructure) and machinery and equipment and forecasts were made of stock increases and depreciation.

*About Arcadis*
Arcadis is the leading global Design & Consultancy firm for natural and built assets. Applying our deep market sector insights and collective design, consultancy, engineering, project and management services we work in partnership with our clients to deliver exceptional and sustainable outcomes throughout the lifecycle of their natural and built assets. We are 28,000 people active in over 70 countries that generate more than $3.5B in revenues. We support UN-Habitat with knowledge and expertise to improve the quality of life in rapidly growing cities around the world. For more information, visit Arcadis - Design & Consultancy for natural and built assets

*About Centre for Economic and Business Research*
Centre for Economics and Business Research (Cebr) is an independent consultancy with a reputation for sound business advice based on thorough and insightful research. Since 1992, Cebr has been at the forefront of business and public interest research. They provide analysis, forecasts and strategic advice to major multinational companies, financial institutions, government departments, agencies and trade bodies. For more information, visit Centre for Economics & Business Research |leading economic forecasts & analysis

_SOURCE: Arcadis_

_China Overtakes US As Global Leader In Built Asset Wealth_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> * News | October 19, 2015 *
> 
> *China Overtakes US As Global Leader In Built Asset Wealth*
> 
> China has overtaken the US as the world’s wealthiest country measured by the value of its built environment according to the latest Global Built Asset Wealth Index published by Arcadis, the leading Design & Consultancy firm for natural and built assets.
> 
> The index calculates the value of all the buildings and infrastructure contributing to economic productivity in 32 countries, which collectively make up 87% of global GDP.
> 
> For the first time, built asset wealth in the US no longer leads the world. With wealth of $36.8T, the US now trails China at $47.6T. The US built asset stock is largely unchanged in the past two years, while since 2000, China has invested $33T in its built assets, a total exceeding all other economies combined. The growth is evidence of China’s unprecedented level of investment in its infrastructure – 9% of GDP – which dwarfs global competitors like the US, which currently invests just 2% of GDP.
> 
> *Tom Morgan, vice president, head of business advisory, North America at Arcadis explains:*
> “A prosperous society is underpinned by a well-developed built environment that meets the needs of its people and economy. Therefore, a strategically planned, highly developed and well maintained built environment is critical to the economic and social success of a nation.
> 
> “Developed economies have experienced a long-term stagnation and decline of their built asset stock, as aging infrastructure falls into disrepair and investment fails to keep up. This decline puts even more urgency on public owners to find creative ways to attract finance, make smarter decisions regarding the maintenance of existing assets and to maximize every dollar spent – the whole asset lifecycle must be considered to meet society’s needs.”
> 
> Morgan continues: “China’s ranking this year marks a profound change in the global league table of the world’s wealthiest built asset nations. However, with so much global uncertainty from financial imbalances, unprecedented currency volatility and crashing commodity prices, even China and its fast-growth neighbors will need a renewed focus on quality over quantity.”
> 
> *Index points to important US trends*
> The Index notes that while the US built asset wealth embedded in real estate has demonstrated solid long-term growth, public infrastructure has not seen the consistent funding and policy needed to build investor confidence in such long term projects. In addition, the report notes that the US needs to find ways to maintain the integrity and service levels of its aging asset base for less money.
> 
> *The shifting wealth to emerging economies*
> The Global Built Asset Wealth Index shows a dramatic shift of wealth to emerging economies, such as Indonesia and Thailand, with the traditional economic superpowers – the G7 – showing a net decline in the value of their built assets since the 2013 report. Structural assets depreciate at a rate of around 5% per year, meaning this level of investment is the minimum required to maintain the status quo, a figure equating to $1.4T in the US.
> 
> In Europe, the almost decade-long economic slowdown has also had the negative effect of holding back investment.
> *
> Key statistics from the 2015 Global Built Asset Wealth Index:*
> 
> 
> China has the largest built asset stock in the world with a total of $47.6T, overtaking the US total of $36.8T.
> China’s heavily investment-dependent growth model means that by 2025 its built asset stock will be worth over double that of the US, and will exceed in size those of the next four economies combined.
> The stock of built assets is closely correlated with a nation’s economic output. On average, countries analyzed have a built asset stock worth 2.9 times GDP.
> *Per capita leaders:*
> 
> 
> The per capita leaders are all Asian economic centers, with Singapore ($191,500 per person) Hong Kong ($160,000), Japan ($143,500) and UAE ($140,500) making up the top five behind Qatar.
> When China’s vast built asset wealth is split across its 1.4B people, its per capita ranking, at just $34,000 per person, falls to 24th in the world, behind Chile ($48,000), Mexico ($47,500) and Thailand ($44,500).
> Qatar’s total built asset stock has grown 677% since 2000.
> *Decline seen in leading economies outside of China:*
> 
> 
> Globally, the largest depreciation of built assets was Japan, which has lost $4.6T in built assets since 2000.
> All European advanced nations underinvested between 2012 and 2014 resulting in an overall decline in infrastructure. However, as a proportion of total built asset stock, Germany’s decline of 21% is the most substantial over this period.
> Other developed economies to have undergone significant net de-investment since 2000 include the Netherlands (-5%), the UK (-8.9%), France (-10.2%) and Russia (-18.7%), while the US stock has remained largely constant (-0.8%).
> *Overall Arcadis Built Asset Wealth Ranking and Forecast*
> 
> The full report can be downloaded here Arcadis Global Built Asset Wealth Index 2015
> 
> *About the study*
> This research, conducted by the Centre for Economics and Business Research and based on over 20 independent global sources, calculates the value of the buildings and infrastructure in 32 countries, which collectively make up 87% of global GDP. Built asset wealth was broken down into construction (including infrastructure) and machinery and equipment and forecasts were made of stock increases and depreciation.
> 
> *About Arcadis*
> Arcadis is the leading global Design & Consultancy firm for natural and built assets. Applying our deep market sector insights and collective design, consultancy, engineering, project and management services we work in partnership with our clients to deliver exceptional and sustainable outcomes throughout the lifecycle of their natural and built assets. We are 28,000 people active in over 70 countries that generate more than $3.5B in revenues. We support UN-Habitat with knowledge and expertise to improve the quality of life in rapidly growing cities around the world. For more information, visit Arcadis - Design & Consultancy for natural and built assets
> 
> *About Centre for Economic and Business Research*
> Centre for Economics and Business Research (Cebr) is an independent consultancy with a reputation for sound business advice based on thorough and insightful research. Since 1992, Cebr has been at the forefront of business and public interest research. They provide analysis, forecasts and strategic advice to major multinational companies, financial institutions, government departments, agencies and trade bodies. For more information, visit Centre for Economics & Business Research |leading economic forecasts & analysis
> 
> _SOURCE: Arcadis_
> 
> _China Overtakes US As Global Leader In Built Asset Wealth_



Despite being world's largest, it will be hard for China mainland to match (built asset per capita) Singapore or HK which are advanced city-sized economy. Well let's continue to build asset, urbanize, and close up the gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> Despite being world's largest, it will be hard for China mainland to match (built asset per capita) Singapore or HK which are advanced city-sized economy. Well let's continue to build asset, urbanize, and close up the gap.



Are there any sources telling us when urbanisation will be deemed as finished? AFAIK, China has around 45% of its population living and working in rural areas. At what percentage of rural population will the Chinese government stop encouraging more people to move to the city?

Since food production for such a large population is a totally different matter than for most other countries, I would think that have a farming population under 20% would be dangerous. Just imagine what would happen if there is a huge crisis in the future where industrial food production would come to a halt and there is nobody knowing how to farm in the traditional way, that would spell disaster for the whole nation.

Here in my country, I would estimate that at least 80% won't know what to do if they are told to grow their own food. Fortunately, I have a big garden where I also grow some veggies and potatoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> Are there any sources telling us when urbanisation will be deemed as finished? AFAIK, China has around 45% of its population living and working in rural areas. At what percentage of rural population will the Chinese government stop encouraging more people to move to the city?
> 
> Since food production for such a large population is a totally different matter than for most other countries, I would think that have a farming population under 20% would be dangerous. Just imagine what would happen if there is a huge crisis in the future where industrial food production would come to a halt and there is nobody knowing how to farm in the traditional way, that would spell disaster for the whole nation.
> 
> Here in my country, I would estimate that at least 80% won't know what to do if they are told to grow their own food. Fortunately, I have a big garden where I also grow some veggies and potatoes.



You are absolutely right about food safety for a continental-sized country, it has to be self-reliant sustainable ecosystem, no compromise on this principle. If we look at 2014 GDP composition by sector, agricultural output was close to $1 trillion, 2.7 times that of India, 4.7 times that of USA, so far China is self-sufficient. I believe as infra is more complete, tech/machines/automation being used more widely, agricultural efficiency can only further increase, not decrease. The top agenda for government is to maintain the "red line" policy, i.e. total arable land maintained at no less than 2012 level (135.4 million hectares).

On what's the optimal ratio of urbanization? Well I don't know, on the foundation that food security has been well maintained, apparently the current ratio isn't high and still much room for increase. With higher efficiency in agricultural GDP, more population may join industrial & services sectors in the cities. The challenge is city planning, with better connectivity (e.g. HSR, power/data grid) China can build a lot of small-medium cities, and cap the size of the 50-100 large ones from problematic growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> You are absolutely right about food safety for a continental-sized country, it has to be self-reliant sustainable ecosystem, no compromise on this principle. If we look at 2014 GDP composition by sector, agricultural output was close to $1 trillion, 2.7 times that of India, 4.7 times that of USA, so far China is self-sufficient. I believe as infra is more complete, tech/machines/automation being used more widely, agricultural efficiency can only further increase, not decrease. The top agenda for government is to maintain the "red line" policy, i.e. total arable land maintained at no less than 2012 level (135.4 million hectares).
> 
> On what's the optimal ratio of urbanization? Well I don't know, on the foundation that food security has been well maintained, apparently the current ratio isn't high and still much room for increase. With higher efficiency in agricultural GDP, more population may join industrial & services sectors in the cities.



Well, I was in fact drawing the worst case scenario as, e.g. all the machines won't work due to EMP detonation/ complete energy embargo. How many people will be able to farm with traditional methods without using any machines, artificial fertilisers, etc.? How many people will still have the millennial old knowledge of farming with their bare hands and a buffalo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> Well, I was in fact drawing the worst case scenario as, e.g. all the machines won't work due to EMP detonation/ complete energy embargo. How many people will be able to farm with traditional methods without using any machines, artificial fertilisers, etc.? How many people will still have the millennial old knowledge of farming with their bare hands and a buffalo?



LOL that's a scary doomsday scenario!
Well I don't know bro, a fall-back plan might indeed be necessary, say backup those machines/robots, and have compulsory agricultural/survival training for all citizens, that could be fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> LOL that's a scary doomsday scenario!
> Well I don't know bro, a fall-back plan might indeed be necessary, say backup those machines/robots, and have compulsory agricultural/survival training for all citizens, that could be fun!



An EMP detonation would practically destroy all things that work electronically, even the spare parts if they were exposed to EMP. There is very little left to back up since even the factories producing the tools to produce chips and wires etc. will be rendered useless as well.

Large cities like mine, not to think of Shanghai, without electricity, running water, constant food supply, all the cold storages stop functioning, etc. Now imagine how to keep people from rioting to get the last bit of food in the stores. I'd give max 2 days before the first fatal casualty will be reported … oops, what report when all electricity won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> An EMP detonation would practically destroy all things that work electronically, even the spare parts if they were exposed to EMP. There is very little left to back up since even the factories producing the tools to produce chips and wires etc. will be rendered useless as well.
> 
> Large cities like mine, not to think of Shanghai, without electricity, running water, constant food supply, all the cold storages stop functioning, etc. Now imagine how to keep people from rioting to get the last bit of food in the stores. I'd give max 2 days before the first fatal casualty will be reported … oops, what report when all electricity won't work.



LOL ain't that true bro, but scary!
So before doomsday comes, enjoy as much as we can!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> LOL ain't that true bro, but scary!
> So before doomsday comes, enjoy as much as we can!



I enjoy life but I also want to make sure that the generations after us will survive at any circumstance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> I enjoy life but I also want to make sure that the generations after us will survive at any circumstance.



We do what we can, if something bad happens, so big that's beyond our reach, well then just be it!
Let's be optimistic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Shotgunner51 said:


> We do what we can, if something bad happens, so big that's beyond our reach, well then just be it!
> Let's be optimistic!



After WW2, my country was nothing but rubbles, but all the people left were well educated, and had a handy skill from the farm to the factory. We rebuilt the whole country because we had that skill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> After WW2, my country was nothing but rubbles, but all the people left were well educated, and had a handy skill from the farm to the factory. We rebuilt the whole country because we had that skill.



Well said, and also excel at that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Götterdämmerung said:


> Well, I was in fact drawing the worst case scenario as, e.g. all the machines won't work due to EMP detonation/ complete energy embargo. How many people will be able to farm with traditional methods without using any machines, artificial fertilisers, etc.? How many people will still have the millennial old knowledge of farming with their bare hands and a buffalo?


How about underground automated lettuce and tomato farms to feed the survivors of a nuclear war?

A deeply buried underground farm (under a mountain or hill of granite) is immune to an EMP.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Martian2 said:


> How about underground automated lettuce and tomato farms to feed the survivors of a nuclear war?
> 
> A deeply buried underground farm (under a mountain or hill of granite) is immune to an EMP.



The problem is how to distribute them? no one knows where the survivors will be living? On top of this, underground farming requires a complete new infrastructure, e.g. a whole new underground communication and traffic network, new energy system … it would cost trillions and very new technology to build them.

Have you ever heard of the Breakaway Civilisation?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahtan_china

Götterdämmerung said:


> The problem is how to distribute them? no one knows where the survivors will be living? On top of this, underground farming requires a complete new infrastructure, e.g. a whole new underground communication and traffic network, new energy system … it would cost trillions and very new technology to build them.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Breakaway Civilisation?


Do you mean the NAZI 211project in Antarctic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ahtan_china said:


> Do you mean the NAZI 211project in Antarctic?



No, search on youtube for Catherine Austin Fitts and Breakaway Civilization. She was the former Assistant Secretary of Housing and Federal Housing during the first Bush administration and an expert of the Wall St.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China Overtakes US and Becomes World’s Top in Built Asset Wealth*

China has overtaken the US as the world’s wealthiest country by the value of built environment, according to the latest Arcadis Global Built Asset Wealth Index 2015.

Currently, the global aggregate value of built asset worth around 218 trillion U.S. dollars. With wealth of 47.6 trillion U.S. dollars, China exceeds the US at 36.8 trillion U.S. dollars, and ranks first in place on a global scale.
(Graphic from Arcadis)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China Overtakes US and Becomes World’s Top in Built Asset Wealth*
> 
> China has overtaken the US as the world’s wealthiest country by the value of built environment, according to the latest Arcadis Global Built Asset Wealth Index 2015.
> 
> Currently, the global aggregate value of built asset worth around 218 trillion U.S. dollars. With wealth of 47.6 trillion U.S. dollars, China exceeds the US at 36.8 trillion U.S. dollars, and ranks first in place on a global scale.
> (Graphic from Arcadis)



I guess my parents‘ villa is also part and parcel of the built asset。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Intel to spend at least $3.5 billion converting China plant for memory chips*

By Don Clark

Published: Oct 20, 2015 3:26 p.m. ET

*Intel could spend up to $5.5 billion on ‘leading-edge’ flash memory factory*





Getty Images
Intel Corp. INTC, -0.45% plans to convert its semiconductor fabrication plant in China to make memory chips, a strategy shift expected to cost at least $3.5 billion over three to five years.

The company said it may ultimately spend as much as $5.5 billion on the plant in Dalian, a city in northeastern China. Intel’s move comes as the chip industry undergoes a wave of consolidation and China steps up efforts to build local technology manufacturing capacity.

Intel, based in Santa Clara, Calif., has long received the vast majority of its revenue from microprocessors and related chips. The company prides itself on shrinking such circuitry quickly to boost the capability of its products. Intel has also kept close control over its production technology to prevent rivals from copying it.

The factory at Dalian, opened in 2010, is unusual because Intel said it would be kept at least two generations behind production processes at its other factories. As part of the move disclosed Tuesday, however, Intel said the factory would become a “leading-edge” maker of so-called nonvolatile memory chips, a term that refers to chips that retain data after power is turned off.

Intel’s move represents a shift not only toward memory but also toward greater independence in its memory business. The company up to now has relied on a joint venture with Micron Technology Inc. MU, -10.80% to manufacture flash memory chips, which Intel sells in solid-state drives and other storage devices. The two companies recently joined rivals in offering a new version of that technology called 3D NAND, which replaces a single layer of cells for storing data with multiple layers to boost storage capacity. The Dalian plant is expected to begin producing such chips in the second half of 2016, Intel said.

Intel to spend at least $3.5 billion converting China plant for memory chips - MarketWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s contracted FDI surges over 50% as investors confident*
By Wang Yanlin | October 21, 2015, Wednesday 

CONTRACTED foreign direct investment in China surged more than 50 percent in the first nine months of this year, indicating confidence among foreign investors even as the country’s economy slowed.

China’s contracted investments with top American companies were worth US$5.83 billion in the first three quarters. Several well-known firms including Ford Motor Co, Air Products and Chemicals Inc, Eli Lilly & Co, and Amazon have decided to raise their investment in China.

*Meanwhile, contracted investments from South Korea jumped 66.5 percent in the January-September period and that from Germany surged 41.1 percent, Shen said, without giving more details.*

The continued inflow of foreign investments into China has helped the country to *retain the top ranking as the world’s most attractive spot for foreign investment made by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development*, Shen Danyang, a Ministry of Commerce spokesman, said yesterday.

A recent Financial Times report said that India attracted more foreign investments than China in the first half, but the source of the data was unclear. In response, Shen said the official data from the Indian government showed its foreign direct investment was US$19.4 billion in the first six months, compared with China’s US$68.4 billion.

China’s foreign direct investment, which has been put in place, added 9 percent from a year earlier to US$94.9 billion in the first nine months, with 18,980 new foreign-invested firms being established, according to the ministry data.

China’s eastern areas continued to lure a majority, which totaled US$80.5 billion, an increase of 10.1 percent from a year earlier. Foreign direct investment in central areas rose 0.3 percent, and in western areas added 2.2 percent.

In the first three quarters, foreign direct investment being channeled to the service sector jumped 19.2 percent to US$57.9 billion, leading the growth and taking up 61.1 percent of the total. Capital going into high-tech services rocketed 57.6 percent.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *China’s contracted FDI surges over 50% as investors confident*
> By Wang Yanlin | October 21, 2015, Wednesday
> 
> CONTRACTED foreign direct investment in China surged more than 50 percent in the first nine months of this year, indicating confidence among foreign investors even as the country’s economy slowed.
> 
> China’s contracted investments with top American companies were worth US$5.83 billion in the first three quarters. Several well-known firms including Ford Motor Co, Air Products and Chemicals Inc, Eli Lilly & Co, and Amazon have decided to raise their investment in China.
> 
> *Meanwhile, contracted investments from South Korea jumped 66.5 percent in the January-September period and that from Germany surged 41.1 percent, Shen said, without giving more details.*
> 
> The continued inflow of foreign investments into China has helped the country to *retain the top ranking as the world’s most attractive spot for foreign investment made by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development*, Shen Danyang, a Ministry of Commerce spokesman, said yesterday.
> 
> A recent Financial Times report said that India attracted more foreign investments than China in the first half, but the source of the data was unclear. In response, Shen said the official data from the Indian government showed its foreign direct investment was US$19.4 billion in the first six months, compared with China’s US$68.4 billion.
> 
> China’s foreign direct investment, which has been put in place, added 9 percent from a year earlier to US$94.9 billion in the first nine months, with 18,980 new foreign-invested firms being established, according to the ministry data.
> 
> China’s eastern areas continued to lure a majority, which totaled US$80.5 billion, an increase of 10.1 percent from a year earlier. Foreign direct investment in central areas rose 0.3 percent, and in western areas added 2.2 percent.
> 
> In the first three quarters, foreign direct investment being channeled to the service sector jumped 19.2 percent to US$57.9 billion, leading the growth and taking up 61.1 percent of the total. Capital going into high-tech services rocketed 57.6 percent.
> 
> ***


What does contracted FDI mean? How is it different from FDI? Or is it the same thing?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What does contracted FDI mean? How is it different from FDI? Or is it the same thing?




This is total of values of contracts signed (as reported to PBOC-SAFE, awaiting approval/execution), not executed values (as captured on ITRS by PBOC-SAFE) which normally has a time lag behind the contracts.

Treat this indicator as a future index for FDI.

Note:
SAFE = State Administration of Foreign Exchange
ITRS = International Transactions Reporting System

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Australia's Opposition approves terms of China-Australia FTA *
Xinhua, October 21, 2015

Australia's Opposition on Wednesday agreed with the government on terms which would allow the China-Australia Free Trade Agreement (ChAFTA) to go ahead.

Following a meeting between Labor senator Penny Wong and the government's Trade Minister, Andrew Robb, Labor's caucus room approved the deal on Wednesday morning, which now includes a number of small changes to Australia's Migration Act.

Under Labor's requests, the government will require businesses to apply labor market testing to all new work agreements. Previously, the government indicated it would apply mandatory market testing to work worth in excess of 110 million U.S. dollars.

The Opposition has indicated that it gives Australian workers the first right to secure jobs before they are offered to overseas workers.

Also included in the agreement, workers coming into Australia who require the temporary work visa known as 457 will now be required to be licensed in Australia for the specific work they have been brought in for.

Lastly, Labor requested that wages paid to workers gaining entry Australia because of the trade deal would be regulated so that the undercutting Australian wages would not occur.

Labor had previously threatened to block the deal over its concerns that the agreement would negatively affect Australian jobs and worker's rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

This shows that companies from various parts of the world are very optimistic in China's growing economy despite the so-called term "China's downfall" which is a term invented by self-proclaimed economists.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to invest $1bn in ICT; keen on graphene applications*

(Credit: MoneyTimes) Huawei will explore developing graphene-based applications to be used in its durable mobile phones. Of late, Huawei is on expansion spree as it’s spreading its presence in Australia, India and the US markets.






October 20
3:19 AM 2015

Chinese mobile maker Huawei Technologies Co Ltd has decided to invest $1billion on information and communication technology (ICT) development over the next five years. Huawei will work closely with Britain in the development of technology applications in the telecommunications segment.

Huawei is keen on using graphene in the ICT sector. More details are likely to be announced during the visit of China's President Xi Jinping to Britain. The telecommunications equipment manufacturer from the world's second largest economy is investing millions of pounds in the research project. 

The University of Manchester's National Graphene Institute will lead the research project. In addition, several partnerships are scheduled for signing up during President Jinping's five-day tour to the United Kingdom.

Ryan Ding, Executive Director and President (Products and solutions) of Huawei, said in a statement that the "aim is to help developers create innovative services and rapidly respond to customers' business needs." Of late, Huawei is on the expansion spree as it's spreading its presence in Australia, India and the United States markets.

The latest investment plan of China in ICT sector will also ease the pressure on the government as it's been facing criticism over ailing steel industry. Thousands of jobs have been cut in the UK steel industry and China has been impacted negatively. Industry observers expect this issue may also be resolved during President Jinping's visit. 

Huawei is focusing on developing industrial applications using Graphene in a more commercial way. It's estimated that graphene is 200 times stronger than steel. Huawei sees good potential in using fuel cells, aeroplane wings, water purification technology and significantly durable mobile phones.

Huawei is fast emerging Chinese mobile maker and giving tough competition in the global market. Its investment plan will bring China and the UK closer in graphene research and development project. 

The massive inflow of cheap steel from China is the one of the major factors that weakened the competitiveness of UK's steel industry. Coming to graphene, the University of Manchester has helped many independent companies exploiting it in a commercial way. Graphene is a single atom thick discovered by The University of Manchester.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Jlaw said:


> India is correct. In vedic math 19>68.



And throw a celebration party like this ...

India Becomes World’s Top FDI Destination, Beats USA & China​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> And throw a celebration party like this ...
> 
> India Becomes World’s Top FDI Destination, Beats USA & China​



Definitely a side universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

I thought China was collapsing？

No？I must be too naive、dumb and stupid then。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> I thought China was collapsing？
> 
> No？I must be too naive、dumb and stupid then。



Some people are trying hard online, but, somehow, reality overpowers fiction.

Stupid ping-guo! Why not India?


*Apple to invest, create more jobs in China: Tim Cook*
October 22, 2015




Customers buy products at the new Apple store in a tower building of the China Central Place on Dawang Road in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 10, 2014. Apple's fourth store in Beijing opened on Friday. [Xinhua]



Apple is set to continue to invest in China, "a superb place" where the U.S. high-tech giant is "as aggressive as ever," said Apple chief executive Tim Cook on Wednesday.

Cook recently joined the Paulson Institute's CEO Council of Sustainable Urbanization and is in Beijing for a meeting of the institute on Thursday.

"I know some people are worried about the economy. We'll continue to invest," Cook said in an exclusive interview with Xinhua.

"If you look at the long term, it is clear that China is such a great place to be," he said.

"China is a superb place to be. Nothing has changed that," he said.

Apple will open its 25th Apple Store in greater China this weekend, closing the gap on the eventual goal of 40 stores by mid-2016.

"When we reach this goal, we will not take our foot off the gas at all," he said.

Cook's visit coincides with China's first mass entrepreneurship and innovation week, which kicked off on Monday in eight cities including Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.

Currently there are 1.5 million developers in China working on iOS-related projects.

"Many people in the country start their own business," said Cook, adding that many others are hiring, and beginning to deliver their products to millions, in some cases hundreds of millions, of people.

"They are the engine of the economy," he said.

On Wednesday afternoon, Cook met a Chinese developer who leads an 11-member team that is developing an application on traditional Chinese wood joints, which are used for furniture and architecture.

Downloads of the application have almost hit 1 million; It has wide appeal, from students to art and design practitioners.

Sun Yong, the developer, said his company, Tag Design, was profitable just three years after it was founded.

Sun is among thousands of Chinese developers who have earned more than 4 billion U.S. dollars selling their 230,000 apps globally, more than half of which paid out last year, according to Apple.

The number of paid iOS app developers increased by 56 percent last year. iOS-based project development has facilitated the creation of 1.4 million jobs, almost half of the 4.4 million jobs Apple has created in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Some people are trying hard online, but, somehow, reality overpowers fiction.
> 
> Stupid ping-guo! Why not India?
> 
> 
> *Apple to invest, create more jobs in China: Tim Cook*
> October 22, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers buy products at the new Apple store in a tower building of the China Central Place on Dawang Road in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 10, 2014. Apple's fourth store in Beijing opened on Friday. [Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> Apple is set to continue to invest in China, "a superb place" where the U.S. high-tech giant is "as aggressive as ever," said Apple chief executive Tim Cook on Wednesday.
> 
> Cook recently joined the Paulson Institute's CEO Council of Sustainable Urbanization and is in Beijing for a meeting of the institute on Thursday.
> 
> "I know some people are worried about the economy. We'll continue to invest," Cook said in an exclusive interview with Xinhua.
> 
> "If you look at the long term, it is clear that China is such a great place to be," he said.
> 
> "China is a superb place to be. Nothing has changed that," he said.
> 
> Apple will open its 25th Apple Store in greater China this weekend, closing the gap on the eventual goal of 40 stores by mid-2016.
> 
> "When we reach this goal, we will not take our foot off the gas at all," he said.
> 
> Cook's visit coincides with China's first mass entrepreneurship and innovation week, which kicked off on Monday in eight cities including Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.
> 
> Currently there are 1.5 million developers in China working on iOS-related projects.
> 
> "Many people in the country start their own business," said Cook, adding that many others are hiring, and beginning to deliver their products to millions, in some cases hundreds of millions, of people.
> 
> "They are the engine of the economy," he said.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Cook met a Chinese developer who leads an 11-member team that is developing an application on traditional Chinese wood joints, which are used for furniture and architecture.
> 
> Downloads of the application have almost hit 1 million; It has wide appeal, from students to art and design practitioners.
> 
> Sun Yong, the developer, said his company, Tag Design, was profitable just three years after it was founded.
> 
> Sun is among thousands of Chinese developers who have earned more than 4 billion U.S. dollars selling their 230,000 apps globally, more than half of which paid out last year, according to Apple.
> 
> The number of paid iOS app developers increased by 56 percent last year. iOS-based project development has facilitated the creation of 1.4 million jobs, almost half of the 4.4 million jobs Apple has created in China.



Maybe pinguo is simply too big and delicious a fruit for our Indian and Vietnamese friends to handle。

*Apple To Raise China Solar Investment Fivefold with Climate Bid*

October 21, 2015 — 9:00 PM EDT

*Apple Inc. will build an additional 200 megawatts of solar power in China and push suppliers to make similar commitments*, as the maker of the iPad and Apple Watch seeks to offset its global-warming emissions in the world’s most polluting country.

The solar investment comes atop two previously announced solar farms in southern China that have now been completed, producing a combined 40 megawatts of power, Apple said in a statement Wednesday. The company will also partner with suppliers, including iPhone maker Foxconn Technology Group, on an additional 2 gigawatts of solar, wind and hydropower projects.

“Climate change is one of the great challenges of our time, and the time for action is now,” Apple Chief Executive Officer Tim Cook said. “We believe passionately in leaving the world better than we found it and hope that many other suppliers, partners and other companies join us in this important effort.”

The promises are part of Apple’s efforts to cut greenhouse-gas emissions and come ahead of a United Nations summit in Paris later this year where world leaders will try to reach a global deal on reining in climate-change pollution. China, the world’s biggest source of greenhouse gases, has promised to almost double the amount of energy it gets from renewable and nuclear power by 2030.

Apple said in April that it would partner with U.S.-based SunPower Corp. to build the two generating stations in Sichuan province. The new solar farms produce more power than Apple’s operations consume in China, making the company “carbon neutral," according to the statement. The 200 megawatts of new investments will involve construction in northern, eastern and southern China and “will begin to offset the energy used in Apple’s supply chain."

Foxconn will construct 400 megawatts of solar by 2018 as part of the initiative with suppliers, starting in Henan province. Foxconn has committed to generate as much renewable energy as its Zhengzhou factory uses in final production of the iPhone, Apple said.

Apple To Raise China Solar Investment Fivefold with Climate Bid - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Sigh... These people must be out of their mind now that China is about to collapse.

***

*Intel set to invest US$5.5b in Dalian*
Source: Agencies | October 22, 2015, Thursday | 

INTEL Corp said it may invest up to US$5.5 billion in making semiconductors in China, lifting efforts to improve ties with the country as it seeks new revenue streams while demand for its core computer processing chips falters.

The US firm said it would convert a facility in Dalian, its first plant in China, for memory chip production. It didn’t disclose a time period for the investment, but said it will start making advanced memory chips that can store data without using up power, called 3D NAND chips, in the second half of 2016.

The move follows a flurry of deals in the global semiconductor industry, highlighting growing importance of the memory chips used to store data in increasingly popular mobile devices. Researcher TrendForce predicts China will consume US$6.67 billion worth of NAND chips this year, or 29 percent of global NAND industry revenue.

Building its own chip industry has been deemed strategically important by China in its drive to modernize its economy. Intel’s new investment follows a deal last year to buy 20 percent stake of two mobile chipmakers owned by state-backed Tsinghua Holdings Co.

Tsinghua recently unveiled a plan to buy a 15 percent stake in US data storage company Western Digital Corp for US$3.8 billion.

In separate deals, Western Digital said yesterday that it would buy SanDisk Corp for about US$19 billion, giving it better access to flash memory storage chips used in smartphones and mobile devices. Tsinghua is also trying to acquire Micron.

Intel’s latest move raises concerns that new memory supply from the chipmaker could undercut margins for leading industry players.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China-Australia FTA Legislation Passes through Australia's Lower House*
2015-10-22 -- Qian Shanming

The China-Australia Free Trade Agreement (ChAFTA) is on track to be implemented before the end of the year, after the legislation was passed through Australia's lower house on Thursday.

*The news followed Wednesday's decision by the federal Opposition to back the free trade agreement after previously threatening to block the legislation unless a number of amendments were made.*

Labor asked for a number of measures to be implemented, *namely mandatory Australian licensing for overseas workers, pay for overseas workers to be pegged to Australian standards, and for compulsory labor market testing to be regulated for all projects.*

Australia's Trade Minister Andrew Robb told Parliament on Thursday that the agreement passing through the lower house was an important stepping stone towards a prosperous future for the Sino-Australian relationship.

"ChAFTA represents an agreement of outstanding quality between two highly complementary economies," Robb said.

"My Chinese counterpart Minister Gao Hucheng has described the deal as the most liberalizing trade agreement China has ever signed."

The bill has been passed onto the senate, which is expected to approve the agreement when it sits during November.

@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Ford to invest near $2.5bn in China*

AFP 

12 OCT 2015, 10:13 PM

US auto giant Ford will invest nearly $2.5 billion on research and development in China, despite falling sales in the world's biggest auto market.

The 11.4 billion yuan ($A2.46 billion) investment, to be completed by 2020, will build up Ford's R&D capability in the country, especially at an existing engineering centre in the eastern city of Nanjing, the company said in a statement.

"With this investment in research and development, the next generation of Ford vehicles will be completely designed around our customers," said Mark Fields, Ford's president and chief executive officer.

Ford sold 700,196 vehicles in China during the first eight months of 2015, but that was down around one per cent from the same period last year, amid an overall slowdown in the market due to weaker economic growth.

In August alone, the carmaker reported sales of 79,608 vehicles in China, a three per cent decrease compared to the same month in 2014.

Still, Ford will expand its product line for the Chinese market by launching two electric vehicles next year, the statement said.

Beijing has made new-energy vehicles a priority but sales have disappointed despite the government push, industry officials say.

Ford also said it had partnered with Dida Pinche, operator of China's largest car-pooling app, to match Ford drivers with passengers in Beijing and Shanghai, cities which are plagued with traffic congestion.

Ford to invest near $2.5bn in China | Business Spectator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Ford to invest near $2.5bn in China*
> 
> AFP
> 
> 12 OCT 2015, 10:13 PM
> 
> US auto giant Ford will invest nearly $2.5 billion on research and development in China, despite falling sales in the world's biggest auto market.
> 
> The 11.4 billion yuan ($A2.46 billion) investment, to be completed by 2020, will build up Ford's R&D capability in the country, especially at an existing engineering centre in the eastern city of Nanjing, the company said in a statement.
> 
> "With this investment in research and development, the next generation of Ford vehicles will be completely designed around our customers," said Mark Fields, Ford's president and chief executive officer.
> 
> Ford sold 700,196 vehicles in China during the first eight months of 2015, but that was down around one per cent from the same period last year, amid an overall slowdown in the market due to weaker economic growth.
> 
> In August alone, the carmaker reported sales of 79,608 vehicles in China, a three per cent decrease compared to the same month in 2014.
> 
> Still, Ford will expand its product line for the Chinese market by launching two electric vehicles next year, the statement said.
> 
> Beijing has made new-energy vehicles a priority but sales have disappointed despite the government push, industry officials say.
> 
> Ford also said it had partnered with Dida Pinche, operator of China's largest car-pooling app, to match Ford drivers with passengers in Beijing and Shanghai, cities which are plagued with traffic congestion.
> 
> Ford to invest near $2.5bn in China | Business Spectator



So many foolish people who have no idea as to where they need to invest.



They are doomed to be doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141991

Jlaw said:


> India is correct. In vedic math 19>68.





Shotgunner51 said:


> And throw a celebration party like this ...
> 
> India Becomes World’s Top FDI Destination, Beats USA & China​


The report specifically mentioned greenfield investment idiot so much for being a high IQ Han can't even read news properly like most of his countrymen


----------



## TaiShang

*South Korean firms investing in China's automotive plastics sector*

South Korean suppliers are continuing to invest in that country to keep up with latest trends.

Automotive compounder Kopla Co. Ltd. is investing $45 million to build a production base in Changshu, China. The Siheung, South Korea-based company has recently signed an agreement on the project, according to an Oct. 14 announcement from the Changshu New & Hi-tech Industrial Development Zone.

Kopla will build a 25,000-square-meter facility in Changshu to produce high-performance composite materials for the automotive industry. It anticipates 1 billion yuan of annual sales from the plant once production starts.

The company also will set up a R&D center in Changshu and work on new product development projects with major OEMs including General Motors, Hyundai and Kia, the statement said.

Ulsan, South Korea-based automotive molder Hanil E-Hwa Co. Ltd. also is building capacity in China, with plans to invest $33 million in an interior parts manufacturing facility in Cangzhou, in Hebei province. The Cangzhou local government announced the project last month and expects the facility to reach capacity of 250,000 sets of interior parts annually.

Incheon, South Korea-based Top Metal Works Co. Ltd. is co-investing $13 million with Shanghai Yongli Belting Co. Ltd. to build a joint venture injection molding plant, also in Cangzhou. The factory will make interior panels, door panels and beams for Hyundai’s upcoming assembly plant in Cangzhou.

The Hyundai Cangzhou plant started construction in April and is expected to launch by the end of next year. It has created a flurry of investments by its suppliers such as Hyundai Mobis Co. Ltd. and Hyundai Dymos Inc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeronet

nik141991 said:


> The report specifically mentioned greenfield investment idiot so much for being a high IQ Han can't even read news properly like most of his countrymen


According to that report, India received *US$31Billion* FDI in greenfield during the first half yr 2015,
while according to your government's official report, the total FDI for H1 2015 in India was *US$19.4Billion*.
Is this where vedic Math is functional?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

nik141991 said:


> The report specifically mentioned greenfield investment idiot so much for being a high IQ Han can't even read news properly like most of his countrymen




Funny, I read the comments on that thread, and it seems Indian members were as confused as Chinese if not more. At least Chinese people did not believe the title, but Indians were actually celebrating. You tell me, who have IQ problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nik141991

zeronet said:


> According to that report, India received *US$31Billion* FDI in greenfield during the first half yr 2015,
> while according to your government's official report, the total FDI for H1 2015 in India was *US$19.4Billion*.
> Is this where vedic Math is functional?


Another high IQ Chinese product read this & don't quote me again http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/071615/what-difference-between-greenfield-investment-and-regular-investment.asp


Dungeness said:


> Funny, I read the comments on that thread, and it seems Indian members were as confused as Chinese if not more. At least Chinese people did not believe the title, but Indians were actually celebrating. You tell me, who have IQ problem?


Most of them have known it was Greenfield investment as quoted by several members


----------



## Dungeness

nik141991 said:


> Another high IQ Chinese product read this & don't quote me again What is the difference between a greenfield investment and a regular investment?
> 
> Most of them have known it was Greenfield investment as quoted by several members





nik141991 said:


> Another high IQ Chinese product read this & don't quote me again What is the difference between a greenfield investment and a regular investment?
> 
> Most of them have known it was Greenfield investment as quoted by several members




So the misleading title was there to fool the masses on purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141991

Dungeness said:


> So the misleading title was there to fool the masses on purpose?


Yes for mostly high IQ Hans who only read headlines & not the article


----------



## Dungeness

nik141991 said:


> Yes for mostly high IQ Hans who only read headlines & not the article




Now I get it. The titles of Indian media are not to be trusted. No wonder you guys have parties all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Alphacharlie

TaiShang said:


> *China’s contracted FDI surges over 50% as investors confident*
> By Wang Yanlin | October 21, 2015, Wednesday
> 
> CONTRACTED foreign direct investment in China surged more than 50 percent in the first nine months of this year, indicating confidence among foreign investors even as the country’s economy slowed.
> 
> China’s contracted investments with top American companies were worth US$5.83 billion in the first three quarters. Several well-known firms including Ford Motor Co, Air Products and Chemicals Inc, Eli Lilly & Co, and Amazon have decided to raise their investment in China.
> 
> *Meanwhile, contracted investments from South Korea jumped 66.5 percent in the January-September period and that from Germany surged 41.1 percent, Shen said, without giving more details.*
> 
> The continued inflow of foreign investments into China has helped the country to *retain the top ranking as the world’s most attractive spot for foreign investment made by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development*, Shen Danyang, a Ministry of Commerce spokesman, said yesterday.
> 
> A recent Financial Times report said that India attracted more foreign investments than China in the first half, but the source of the data was unclear. In response, Shen said the official data from the Indian government showed its foreign direct investment was US$19.4 billion in the first six months, compared with China’s US$68.4 billion.
> 
> China’s foreign direct investment, which has been put in place, added 9 percent from a year earlier to US$94.9 billion in the first nine months, with 18,980 new foreign-invested firms being established, according to the ministry data.
> 
> China’s eastern areas continued to lure a majority, which totaled US$80.5 billion, an increase of 10.1 percent from a year earlier. Foreign direct investment in central areas rose 0.3 percent, and in western areas added 2.2 percent.
> 
> In the first three quarters, foreign direct investment being channeled to the service sector jumped 19.2 percent to US$57.9 billion, leading the growth and taking up 61.1 percent of the total. Capital going into high-tech services rocketed 57.6 percent.
> 
> ***



Wow !! Congratulations....

If this was True then Why Your Stock Exchange is Nose Diving !!


----------



## oproh

Alphacharlie said:


> Wow !! Congratulations....
> 
> If this was True then Why Your Stock Exchange is Nose Diving !!


That news is so last month, next please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> Now I get. The titles of Indian media are not to be trusted. No wonder you guys have parties all the time.



That's because they have been enjoying being a great power since 2012 in Vedic calendar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Google picks up stake in Chinese company Mobvoi*
By GAO YUAN (China Daily) Updated: 2015-10-22 07:31
*
Beijing-based artificial intelligence firm gets $75 million as funding from technology giant *

Google Inc made a rare investment in China, indicating the search engine's return is around the corner.

The United States-based search engine took a minority stake in Chinese artificial intelligence startup Mobvoi, a Beijing-based firm founded by former Google employees. The latter said on Tuesday evening it has received a $75-million investment in its latest round of funding led by Google.

Both companies did not disclose the size of Google's investment.

Li Yuanyuan, co-founder of Mobvoi, said the Chinese management team kept "absolute control" over the company.

"We were a close partner with Google in China before the deal. Now that Google has become an investor, it gives both sides more possibilities to work together," Li said.

Don Harrison, vice-president of corporate development for Google, said in a statement Google decided to invest in Mobvoi because of its "unique" speech and natural language processing technologies.

But the Chinese company's ability to support Google in its push for wearable operating system Android Wear gave the US company another reason to write the check, it is learned.

Mobvoi developed Ticwear, the first Chinese-language operating system used on wearable devices. Because Google's own Android Wear system is not fully available on the Chinese mainland, Ticwear could be an appropriate substitute.

Ticwear is already comparable with a wide spectrum of Android Wear apps. The Chinese company also makes smart watches that can install Android apps.

Google's investment in Mobvoi is its first in China since 2010. Joan Wang, managing director at venture capital firm SIG Asia Investment, said Google will help Mobvoi further commercialize its products as well as expand overseas.

Google pulled its major services－including online search, e-mail and mapping－out of the Chinese mainland five years ago due to disagreements over industry regulations.

Chinese players such as Baidu Inc quickly dominated the massive market the US company vacated.

Google has never completely abandoned the Chinese mainland market though. It kept a fairly large engineering and sales team in Beijing even at its lowest point.

Currently, the company's major service in China involves helping Chinese companies launch online advertisements overseas.

But after missing out on the high double-digit growth of Chinese smartphone market since 2010, Google appears to have decided to return to the world's largest Internet market full throttle, some industry observers said.

Some local Android app developers had said Google may announce its plans to return to the Chinese mainland in coming months. But the company refused to confirm this talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> That's because they have been enjoying being a great power since 2012 in Vedic calendar.


I am very confident in Hindu marvel of 2012, soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

@cirr @TaiShang 
Please stop posting these China collapsing articles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> @cirr @TaiShang
> Please stop posting these China collapsing articles


+1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Now I get it. The titles of Indian media are not to be trusted. No wonder you guys have parties all the time.


If u read their Hindu news website, you may think a super power of the universe exists where there is no monthly deadly train accident, no bus $&@&, no corruption, what they have is cricket, white skin Bollywood stars and 2012 greatness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> If u read their Hindu news website, you may think a super power of the universe exists where there is no monthly deadly train accident, no bus $&@&, no corruption, what they have is cricket, white skin Bollywood stars and 2012 greatness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Another good counter measure against TPP
Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*A ‘China Town’ in Northern Tajikistan*

China is quietly developing a strong presence in this Central Asian country.

By Alessandra Colarizi
October 20, 2015

Dushanbe has invited China’s Tebian Electric Apparatus Stock Co., Ltd. Company (TBEA) to take part in the construction of Saikhun, the first new city to be built in Tajikistan since its independence, Azernews reported last April. The new city is to be built on a 14,000-hectare desert land near Khujand, the country’s second-largest city in the Sughd province (northern Tajikistan), and will have 19 residential areas, 17 schools, 31 kindergartens, 40 sports centers, 140 shopping and services centers, a transport terminal, and other social facilities. It is also said to provide housing and jobs for some 250,000 people in nearest future helping to reduce the number of Tajik citizens working abroad and lessen Tajikistan’s dependence on remittances as an engine of growth.

TBEA is a leading Chinese producer of transformers, wire and cable, high-voltage electric aluminum foil, and solar energy equipment with experience in the construction of high-rise buildings, hotels, schools, sports, and other social facilities. The Chinese company was also asked to consider energy projects in the Sughd region.

This would be a big deal in itself, but it gained even more prominence after the announcement of a similar project last month. As Khovar Information Agency reported, in the near future a large residential project will begin in Khujand called “China town.” This will be the first project featuring foreign construction companies to be carried out in Tajikistan. The project, being undertaken by a Chinese state-owned construction company with the support of the Tajikistan national and regional authorities, will include 15 high-rise buildings for 1,200 families, schools and a number of social facilities. The construction work is expected to take up to five years.

Under a bilateral agreement, the construction company is obliged to provide housing for those persons whose houses are located on the project site. But local people fear that the area will see massive Chinese immigration, becoming a “China town” in the true sense. To date, the presence of Chinese workers has generated relatively few concerns in Tajikistan. Some estimates put the number of Chinese workers at between 7,000 and 10,000, relatively lower compared to comparable figures in neighboring countries. Consequently, although the local population has expressed some unease, the issue has yet to engender the fears seen in Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan, according to a Crisis Group report.

However, this could change rapidly as Beijing looks west for its One Belt One Road strategy, which aims to enhance interconnectivity among Eurasian countries and export China’s industrial overcapacity. Tajikistan lacks natural resources but possesses strategic importance since it shares borders with Afghanistan, a sanctuary for Islamic fundamentalism and drug proliferation. Moreover, now that Chinese investors are tiring of persistent uncertainty in Kyrgyzstan after it joined the Kremlin-led Eurasian Economic Union (EEU), Tajikistan is becoming more attractive to Beijing, according to EurasiaNet.org. And the Sughd region holds particular appeal.

“Khujand is Milan; the rest of Tajikistan is Sicily,” said Christian Bleuer, research fellow at the Australian National University. “In Khujand you can find a reliable and professional business partner. There is an old industrial and economic base. People are educated, skilled and cosmopolitan. Khujand is close to large population centers and to lucrative markets. People in Khujand have 3000 years of trade experience. A contract will be honored by a Khujandi.” China is definitely in southern Tajikistan, but the north is far more attractive. “The Chinese projects in the south have more of the characteristic of the Chinese government building ties and influence (and are tied to big Chinese bank loans). Chinese projects in the north are more independent so Chinese businessmen see a good investment opportunity,” explained Bleuer.

In 2006, a Chinese company commenced the Dushanbe-Khujand-Chanok highway project (DKC), financed by a $296 million loan from the Chinese government. Today, the highway serves as a vital trade artery, connecting capital Dushanbe to the economically vital Sughd province and the Ferghana Valley. It is a sign of things to come.

Alessandra Colarizi is an Italian sinologist, translator and freelance writer. Her research interest is focused on China-Central Asia relations and the New Silk Road.


A ‘China Town’ in Northern Tajikistan | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Another good counter measure against TPP
> Well done!



And now Britain is mulling a China-EU FTA. Will take time but I guess the process will be much smoother and faster than the TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> If u read their Hindu news website, you may think a super power of the universe exists where there is no monthly deadly train accident, no bus $&@&, no corruption, what they have is cricket, white skin Bollywood stars and 2012 greatness.





*UK backs yuan’s SDR entry*
By Bai Tiantian and Hu Weijia Source:Global Times Published: 2015-10-23 0:28:01

*Joint declaration to form ‘global strategic partnership’*





Chinese President Xi Jinping views models of satellites with Rupert Pearce, CEO of Inmarsat, during a visit to the company's headquarters in London on Thursday. Photo: AFP


Britain supports the yuan's inclusion in the International Monetary Fund's (IMF) Special Drawing Rights (SDR) of key foreign reserve currencies and backs China's efforts to reach a free-trade pact with the European Union. 

*China and the UK issued a joint declaration Thursday covering a wide range of issues that aims to build a "global comprehensive strategic partnership for the 21st Century."*

The two sides pledged joint efforts in fields ranging from yuan internationalization and China-EU free trade to cyber security and climate change, according to the declaration released during Chinese President Xi Jinping's state visit to Britain.

The document says that Britain's support for the yuan's SDR entry is subject to meeting existing criteria in the IMF's upcoming review. 

"Both sides urge members who have yet to ratify the 2010 quota and governance reforms to do so without delay to further enhance the voice of emerging markets and developing countries," the document read.

Zhang Jianping, a research fellow at the Academy of Macroeconomic Research of the National Development and Reform Commission, told the Global times on Thursday that UK support is crucial to the yuan's internationalization. 

"Just as UK's participation in the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank has convinced other countries to join the bank, the other economies, especially of developed nations, may follow suit in terms of SDR if Britain leads the way," Zhang said. 

China and Britain also called for an immediate joint feasibility study on a China-EU free trade agreement. The study is aimed at meeting the long-term goal reached at the 17th China-EU leaders' summit in June to pave the way for a comprehensive free trade deal. 

Xi won a promise from the EU in March 2014, during his Brussels visit, to consider a multi-billion-dollar free-trade deal with China, a long-held goal for Beijing which still divides Europe. 

Despite British Prime Minister David Cameron's strong support, some EU members, including Italy and Spain, are concerned that Chinese products may dominate European markets with cheap, subsidized exports, Reuters reported. 

"A free trade agreement is no easy task as the EU has many members, and their situations differ. What China could do is start negotiations with specific countries that have such intentions, such as Germany, the UK and Sweden, and wait for the opportunity to expand the deal to the rest of the EU," Li Chunding, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, wrote in an opinion article on news portal finance.qq.com. 

China and the UK have also agreed to conduct a feasibility study on linking the Shanghai Stock Exchange to the London bourse. 

Other items on the declaration include establishing a high-level security dialogue mechanism to strengthen cooperation in combating organized crime and cyber theft. Both sides have agreed not to participate in or support cyber theft of intellectual property or trade secrets to gain a competitive advantage.

The two countries affirmed the need to tackle climate change through international collaboration under the framework of sustainable development. Both sides said that the upcoming 2015 UN Climate Change Conference in Paris, from November 30 to December 11, is a critical moment in global efforts to tackle the challenge. 

*Hectic schedule
*
Xi and his wife, Peng Liyuan, on Thursday bid farewell to the Queen and the Duke of Edinburgh at Buckingham Palace.

After the farewell, Xi, joined by the Duke of York, visited Inmarsat, a leading provider of global satellite communication services.

Xi was scheduled to join a Confucius Institute conference hosted by the UCL Institute of Education at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel.

In the evening, the president was scheduled to meet Cameron at Chequers Court for talks and dinner.

Xi is set travel to Manchester on the penultimate day of his state visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> And now Britain is mulling a China-EU FTA. Will take time but I guess the process will be much smoother and faster than the TPP.


Now I can have cheaper Australian beef! Beef hot pot, beef rice noodle, steak!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Now I can have cheaper Australian beef! Beef hot pot, beef rice noodle, steak!



Australian and NZ beef is ten times preferable over contaminated US beef.

At least that's the lesson we learned here in Taiwan.

Keep away from US beef (and other meat types).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese footwear retailer to buy Hamleys*
Source: Agencies | October 23, 2015, Friday |





C.banner International Holdings Ltd, a Hong Kong-based women’s footwear retailer, will buy the British toy shop Hamleys in London for around 100 million pounds (US$154.32 million). Queen Elizabeth bought toys for her children from this British toy shop. — Reuters


HONG Kong-listed women’s footwear retailer C.banner International Holdings will buy 255-year-old British toy shop Hamleys for around 100 million pounds (US$154.32 million), a source with direct knowledge of the deal said yesterday.

The deal for the iconic British retailer, known as the oldest toy shop in the world, comes a day after Chinese President Xi Jinping hailed close ties with Britain at the start of a pomp-laden visit that should seal more than US$46 billion of deals.

C.banner will announce the deal shortly, the source said, declining to be identified because the deal is not yet public.

A spokesman for C.banner declined to comment.

Founded in 1760, Hamleys is best known for its landmark shop on London’s Regent Street but has branched out abroad in recent years, opening in Moscow this April.

The British toy shop, where Queen Elizabeth bought toys for her children, has been in foreign ownership since 2003.

@AndrewJin , @cirr ,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Australian and NZ beef is ten times preferable over contaminated US beef.
> 
> At least that's the lesson we learned here in Taiwan.
> 
> Keep away from US beef (and other meat types).


Just have a look at the size of americano.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*London Metal Exchange strikes deal to give China more input on prices*
Thursday, October 22, 2015

Seven Chinese banks and brokers, including Bank of China and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, have agreed to support an initiative by the London Metal Exchange to encourage greater participation by China in setting prices for metals, _The Financial Times_ reported. Among the goals of the deal are price convergence between Chinese and global markets, greater use of LME-approved warehousing systems and aiding the yuan's internationalization. China currently consumes 40% of global base metals, is the world's largest metals producer and accounts for 20% of business on the London exchange. The country lacks a true international exchange thanks to capital controls that limit market access for foreign investors.

London Metal Exchange strikes deal to give China more input on prices | CER

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Sales of Luxury Alcohol Rising Again in China - WSJ
_
Shipments of French brandy to _*China*_ jumped 42% in the first nine months of the year

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei overtakes Xiaomi as top smartphone vendor*
October 23, 2015

Huawei Technologies Co. replaced Xiaomi Corp. as China's top smartphone vendor in the third quarter, according to a tech industry research company.

In the third quarter, Huawei's shipments registered 81-percent year on year growth, while Xiaomi's shipments shrank, Canalys estimated.

"Xiaomi, with its worldwide target of 80 million smartphone shipments for 2015, is under tremendous pressure to keep growing as an international player as it is slowing down in its key home market," said Jessie Ding, a research analyst based in the Canalys Shanghai office.

*As domestic shipments wane, Xiaomi is looking to expand overseas. Lin Bin, Xiaomi's president, said at a technology conference on Wednesday that the company is considering selling its higher-end Mi Note and Mi Note Pro models in the United States.*

Xiaomi entered the Indian smartphone market in 2014, selling a million handsets.

While Xiaomi has to face off against big names like Apple and Samsung overseas, there is also fierce competition at home.

Already established as an international smartphone maker, Huawei made 52 percent of its smartphone sales revenue overseas last year. The markets in Africa, Asia and Latin America are blossoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EAsian

Microsoft have ruined Nokia totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Huawei sold close to 30 million smartphones in Q3。

Here is looking forward to 120-140 million smartphone shipments for 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Another trophy bagged？

Judging by the number of Chinese tourists flocking to London these days，the new owner should be well-placed to explore the brand to its fullest。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Huawei overtakes Xiaomi as top smartphone vendor *
Xinhua, October 23, 2015

Huawei Technologies Co. replaced Xiaomi Corp. as China's top smartphone vendor in the third quarter, according to a tech industry research company.

In the third quarter, Huawei's shipments registered 81-percent year on year growth, while Xiaomi's shipments shrank, Canalys estimated.

"Xiaomi, with its worldwide target of 80 million smartphone shipments for 2015, is under tremendous pressure to keep growing as an international player as it is slowing down in its key home market," said Jessie Ding, a research analyst based in the Canalys Shanghai office.

As domestic shipments wane, Xiaomi is looking to expand overseas. Lin Bin, Xiaomi's president, said at a technology conference on Wednesday that the company is considering selling its higher-end Mi Note and Mi Note Pro models in the United States.

Xiaomi entered the Indian smartphone market in 2014, selling a million handsets.

While Xiaomi has to face off against big names like Apple and Samsung overseas, there is also fierce competition at home.

Already established as an international smartphone maker, Huawei made 52 percent of its smartphone sales revenue overseas last year. The markets in Africa, Asia and Latin America are blossoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

People like android as I think once you use windows on a phone you just pushed the people away from.

Not that because windows is bad or people dont like it no because android is easy to use.


----------



## Edison Chen

China’s Central Bank Cuts Rates - WSJ

BEIJING—China’s central bank late Friday cut both interest rates and the reserve-requirement ratio for banks, in a bid to revive slowing economic growth.

The central bank also scrapped its cap on deposit rates for China’s commercial lenders and rural cooperatives, a key move toward the government’s long-promised interest-rate liberalization.

The People’s Bank of China said in a statement that it will cut its benchmark lending and deposit rate by 0.25 percentage point. After the cuts, China’s benchmark one-year lending rate will be 4.35%, down from 4.6%, and the one-year deposit rate will be 1.5%, lowered from 1.75%, effective Saturday.

This is the sixth cut in benchmark interest rates since November last year.

Meanwhile, the PBOC said it would also lower its reserve-requirement ratio for banks by 0.5 percentage point, also effective Saturday, in a bid to boost liquidity and maintain stable credit growth. The official reserve-requirement ratio for most large banks will fall to 17.5% after the cut takes effect.

The central bank said there would be an extra 0.5 percentage point cut in certain banks’ reserve-requirement ratio, in a bid to support the country’s small businesses and agricultural sector.

This is the fourth across-the-board reserve-requirement-ratio reduction so far this year.

—Grace Zhu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## googly

China is already in deflation. It needs to reduce rate & reserve ratio many times.


----------



## LowPost

TaiShang said:


> Australian and NZ beef is ten times preferable over contaminated US beef.
> 
> At least that's the lesson we learned here in Taiwan.
> 
> Keep away from US beef (and other meat types).



I recall that @Wholegrain, a Taiwanese TTA, stated that there are even more food scandals in Taiwan than in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Arryn said:


> I recall that @Wholegrain, a Taiwanese TTA, stated that there are even more food scandals in Taiwan than in China.


Same here. Just that it's not reported in international news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*China ( China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co. Ltd.) wins bid to supply six big-diameter EPB (Earth Pressure Balance) TBMs (Tunnel Boring Machines) to Israel*

中国中铁向以色列出口6台大直径土压平衡盾构机_中国经济网——国家经济门户











*中国中铁向以色列出口6台大直径土压平衡盾构机*
国产盾构机打入中东市场
2015年10月22日 10:46 来源：中国经济网—《经济日报》 夏先清

[手机看新闻]
　　经济日报讯 记者夏先清、通讯员陈龙报道：近日，以色列特拉维夫轻轨红线项目盾构采购合同签约仪式在郑州举行，中国中铁工程装备集团一次性向以色列出口6台大直径土压平衡盾构机，首度打入中东市场。这是国际市场对中国品牌盾构的又一肯定，同时也标志着中国中铁装备国际市场占有率进一步扩大，增强了角逐国际盾构市场的话语权。

　　中国中铁工程装备集团出口的6台盾构机将全部用于以色列特拉维夫轻轨红线项目，该项目曾作为以色列建国以来最大的政府特许基础设施建设项目，其中西标段包括6座地下车站，2条长5.5公里的钻挖隧道及16条横通道。

　　中国中铁工程装备集团结合丰富的施工经验，为充分考虑该区间地层条件，以BS标准为主，结合以色列当地标准及欧洲标准，“量身定制”了具有世界领先技术的土压平衡盾构，盾构采用节能环保的变频驱动方式，盾构刀盘直径达到7.53米，特殊的设计能够有效保证工程的工期和质量。同时，为了提高施工人员的舒适度，盾构配备了先进的隧道通风冷却系统，充分考虑人体工学的操作系统。设备配置充分考虑设备及施工过程安全性，设计有高标准的应急逃生通道、紧急逃生舱、自动消防系统等。

　　据了解，这是中国中铁装备集团与承建方通过装备与施工技术实现了紧密的“手拉手”，在以色列特拉维夫轻轨红线项目全面合作，共同开发，展示了中国企业的实力，获得了国际市场的突破。此次项目中标也成为中国施工企业和装备制造企业的国际合作典范。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


>




These are the concrete results a responsible Government should deliver to its people, not some pipe dream of being a "Superpower", and made itself the international laughing stock.



JSCh said:


> * Huawei overtakes Xiaomi as top smartphone vendor *
> Xinhua, October 23, 2015
> 
> Huawei Technologies Co. replaced Xiaomi Corp. as China's top smartphone vendor in the third quarter, according to a tech industry research company.
> 
> In the third quarter, Huawei's shipments registered 81-percent year on year growth, while Xiaomi's shipments shrank, Canalys estimated.
> 
> "Xiaomi, with its worldwide target of 80 million smartphone shipments for 2015, is under tremendous pressure to keep growing as an international player as it is slowing down in its key home market," said Jessie Ding, a research analyst based in the Canalys Shanghai office.
> 
> As domestic shipments wane, Xiaomi is looking to expand overseas. Lin Bin, Xiaomi's president, said at a technology conference on Wednesday that the company is considering selling its higher-end Mi Note and Mi Note Pro models in the United States.
> 
> Xiaomi entered the Indian smartphone market in 2014, selling a million handsets.
> 
> While Xiaomi has to face off against big names like Apple and Samsung overseas, there is also fierce competition at home.
> 
> Already established as an international smartphone maker, Huawei made 52 percent of its smartphone sales revenue overseas last year. The markets in Africa, Asia and Latin America are blossoming.




Whole family switched to Huawei now, and are proud of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

googly said:


> China is already in deflation. It needs to reduce rate & reserve ratio many times.


You are correct. China is in a deflation stage with 6.9% recent GDP for the quarter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BuddhaPalm

IMF Said to Give China Strong Signs of Reserve-Currency Nod - Bloomberg Business

I look in my pocket. Voila! There are pink colored bills of an IMF reserve currency. Much more potent now than the same bills yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Economic superpower

Pretty much a done deal now.

China just entered the big boys club.

Recognition of your currency as a reserve currency is the ultimate.

Nearly 40 years of development has been rewarded.

Congratulations to China!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

LOL Let‘s make “Kowtowing to China” the new thread starter.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

> *The U.S. took a step toward backing China’s SDR bid last month, when it softened its insistence that the Chinese implement financial reforms to win support.*



That's weird.

Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.

Instead they are supporting it?

What is the game here?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## googly

Jlaw said:


> You are correct. China is in a deflation stage with 6.9% recent GDP for the quarter


Learn some economics.

Nominal growth = 6.2
Real growth = 6.9
Deflator = -0.7

Without net export contribution Chinese growth is 5%.

China is in deflation.


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?



Who knows, perhaps China is trying "harder" dealing with cyber attacks in return the US soften her stance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

terranMarine said:


> Who knows, perhaps China is trying "harder" dealing with cyber attacks in return the US soften her stance?



I think it's more likely to have something to do with the AIIB.

The lack of reforms in the IMF caused China to create the AIIB. Maybe they are afraid we will create even more of these institutions, if the Yuan is not recognised by the IMF as a Reserve currency? 

Anyway, when it comes to America, there is always some "game" going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## googly

Got rejected few months back. Now you people are celebrating some vague promise.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?



China gave a greenlight to TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeronet

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?


they want a free rmb as a currency, that's why the sdr standard is set for rmb to meet. having a free exchange currency means china will lose part of its leverage to control the finance security of the country, in favor of international money flow, and cannot 'manipulate the currency' as us has been charging, at the same time enjoying benefits as a reserve currency. its a double blade sword all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BuddhaPalm

First they ignore you...

Then they laugh at you...

Then they try to sanction you...

Then they try to contain you...

Then you win when they are forced to accept reserve currency terms!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

BuddhaPalm said:


> First they ignore you...
> 
> Then they laugh at you...
> 
> Then they try to sanction you...
> 
> Then they try to contain you...
> 
> Then you win when they are forced to accept reserve currency terms!



Channeling the inner Gandhi


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Economic superpower said:


> Pretty much a done deal now.
> 
> China just entered the big boys club.
> 
> Recognition of your currency as a reserve currency is the ultimate.
> 
> Nearly 40 years of development has been rewarded.
> 
> Congratulations to China!


To be precise, almost 70 years. Much credit goes to the generation who laid the foundations!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauism

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?


Recently it seems that when it comes to how to deal with China, USA and its allies often don't see eye to eye with each other. So it isn't a surprise that maybe they just don't have the consensus to block China out in the IMF. So why not support it instead as a favor to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Renminbi is still pegged to the dollar but will be included in the SDR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

that ain't right. according to our vietdong friends, china is collapsing and chinese currency is worthless toilet paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

Now countries that hold renminbi can count it as part of their official foreign exchange reserves.

Only currencies that are in the SDR basket can be counted as part of official foreign exchange reserves.

You will see countries wanting to trade with China in renminbi since the renminbi they earn can now be counted as part of their forex reserves.

This will increase the usage of the renminbi big time.

With CIPS starting operation, renminbi transactions can be cleared using CIPS which reduces time and cost of clearing. China can monitor all renminbi transactions.

CIPS was a big deal, SDR inclusion is even a bigger deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Luca1

BuddhaPalm said:


> IMF Said to Give China Strong Signs of Reserve-Currency Nod - Bloomberg Business
> 
> I look in my pocket. Voila! There are pink colored bills of an IMF reserve currency. Much more potent now than the same bills yesterday.



Congrats. And how many time did China beg for it or did China earn it. This show that begging does not work. You have to work hard to get something instead of begging for it, like this one supA powa who is begging for UNSC permanent seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Martian2

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?


The deal is China's Yuan becomes an IMF reserve currency in exchange for a free-floating Yuan by 2020.
----------

Yuan free float set for 2020 deadline - The Standard






----------

What Will It Mean If the Yuan Gets Reserve-Currency Status? - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## applesauce

buy your yuans now lol, once it gets reserve status trillion+ reserve demands around the world will raise the value

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Reminbi has forgone with the pegging only to USD a decade ago



*China may continue managed floating exchange rate regime for next eight years: Central bank advisor*
*(Xinhua)*
*13:55, August 05, 2011 *

China may continue to institute a *managed floating exchange rate regime* *that is tied to a basket of foreign currencies for the next eight or nine years*, the China Securities Journal said Thursday.

The RMB is unlikely to be floated freely in the near term as the country's economy faces internal difficulties during its reform drive and external uncertainties of the global economy,the report quoted Xia Bin, a member of the monetary policy committee of the People's Bank of China (PBOC), or the central bank, as saying.

"To create a relatively stable exchange rate formation environment, the government has to gradually open its capital market, so the RMB can not go global too soon," Xia said in hislatest article.

But the regime will be more market-oriented in terms of floating range and frequency, and adopt relevant adjustments of currency weights in the basket, Xia said.

*China moved to shift from a conventional dollar peg system to a managed floating exchange rate system in 2005, which means the central bank now does not link the yuan only to the U.S. dollar.*

*China's RMB "go global" drive requires totally free exchange of the yuan, which means the regulation of capital accounts should be fully opened, and that exchange rates will be largely determined by the demand and supply in both domestic and global markets. But thecountry can not handle this at its current stage of economic development, Xia said.*

Xia suggested that the government should well coordinate policies concerning the exchange rate, capital management and reform while matching the reform of its exchange rate policy with that of capital management during the RMB's regionalization process.

According to Xia, establishing offshore RMB markets will not only help partially open the country's financial market but also reduce the impact of international financial crises.

Xia also noted that the government should control the scale and structure of offshore RMB markets in line with the development of its exchange rate and capital management polices.
_
China may continue managed floating exchange rate regime for next eight years: central bank advisor - People's Daily Online_



So 2011 + 8 years = 2019 which is about the time that the above article by *The Standard* said about the "2020 deadline for Yuan's free float"

So when people said we can "replace" our FX Reserve for SWF, I have dropped my jaw to the floor!

On top of the above, this is probably the catalyst for the Americans' green light

*US Approves Yuan SDR Inclusion after China Orders 300 Boeing Planes | Covert Geopolitics*
*September 27, 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?



Well, I would personally wait the final result before celebrating, but the gist of the issue is that US is not stupid.

Neither US nor China just wake up one day and say "hey, this guy is my opponent, I am going to do everything to inconvenient him". The reason for the China-US tension and conflict is the countries competing for greater power and influence. The nature of China-US interaction is driven by professional, business-like competition instead of personal belief or feeling. Basically, *China-US only antagonize each other when it is to the country's benefit*. (This is in contrast to the conflicts between a lot of middle east nations and races, which is driving by other things like racial hatred, religious difference, etc. It is also different from the cold war ideology-driven conflict between US and USSR.)

This means while China and US can be at each other's throat in some instances and have plenty of dirty tricks to play on each other (let's face it, business competition can be very cut-throat), but when the cost of the conflict out-weight the benefit, the two countries are perfectly willing to sit down and talk it out. Hence why even though Americans recognize China as its greatest challenger, the two countries cooperate in a wide range of activities as well.

BTW, this is also why Vietnamese, Filipinos, Japanese, etc's belief that US will militarily intervene against China on their behalf is just plain silly.* US will only military intervene against China if the benefit out-weight the cost and as long as China kept up its strength in both economy and military, that cost will keep out-weighting the benefit.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

tranquilium said:


> Well, I would personally wait the final result before celebrating, but the gist of the issue is that US is not stupid.



Totally agree. The biggest mistake would be to underestimate the USA, they are the most dangerous opponent.

What confuses me is that China was already heading in the direction of currency liberalization. So it can't be a tit-for-tat deal, currency liberalization for reserve currency status, since we were going to do that anyway (given enough time).

Making the Yuan a reserve currency, setting up institutions like the AIIB, these actions will end up diluting American power. So I don't understand why they are supporting the former (though visibly angry about the AIIB... as expected).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Totally agree. The biggest mistake would be to underestimate the USA, they are the most dangerous opponent.
> 
> What confuses me is that China was already heading in the direction of currency liberalization. So it can't be a tit-for-tat deal, currency liberalization for reserve currency status, since we were going to do that anyway (given enough time).
> 
> Making the Yuan a reserve currency, setting up institutions like the AIIB, these actions will end up diluting American power. So I don't understand why they are supporting the former (though visibly angry about the AIIB... as expected).



Think it like this way, China is going to setup AIIB no matter what US does. China's economic influence also means it will be a de facto reserve currency anyway. From US perspective, its influence is going to be diluted anyway, may as well just get what you can when some of the bargaining chips still have value.

I don't doubt China traded for the deal. For example, the Boeing purchase mentioned above is one potential example. It really goes like this:
*US*: Okay, China, let's talk RMB getting reserve currency status.
*China*: Already getting there by myself, thank you very much.
*US*: True, we can't stop you from getting reserve currency status, but if you are doing it without my support, it can take you years or even a decade to do it. *And time is a valuable resource.* So how about this, I help you speed up your effort to be the reserve currency, you sign these economic deals for me.
*China*: Looks good. Done.

This is what I mean by business like competition. When the two countries are in conflict because personal feelings, then the country may choose a lose-lose scenario just to spite the competition. On the other hand, if the competition is business-like, then you simply cut your losses and salvage what you can from the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

tranquilium said:


> Think it like this way, China is going to setup AIIB no matter what US does. China's economic influence also means it will be a de facto reserve currency anyway. From US perspective, its influence is going to be diluted anyway, may as well just get what you can when some of the bargaining chips still have value.
> 
> I don't doubt China traded for the deal. For example, the Boeing purchase mentioned above is one potential example. It really goes like this:
> *US*: Okay, China, let's talk RMB getting reserve currency status.
> *China*: Already getting there by myself, thank you very much.
> *US*: True, we can't stop you from getting reserve currency status, but if you are doing it without my support, it can take you years or even a decade to do it. *And time is a valuable resource.* So how about this, I help you speed up your effort to be the reserve currency, you sign these economic deals for me.
> *China*: Looks good. Done.
> 
> This is what I mean by business like competition. When the two countries are in conflict because personal feelings, then the country may choose a lose-lose scenario just to spite the competition. On the other hand, if the competition is business-like, then you simply cut your losses and salvage what you can from the situation.



Your perspective does seem to be the most logical one.

Maybe they learned a lot from the AIIB episode. They furiously demanded that their allies not join, but it didn't work... and if anything, it made countries like the UK become even more friendly towards China.

I mean Xi Jinping had the entire British royal family (and the UK Prime Minister) all over him in the last few days. Britain wants us to build their nuclear reactors, their high speed rail, in addition to all the infrastructure we already built there (water/power).

America knows that if they repeat what they did with the AIIB, they will only stand to lose even more influence with their allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

tranquilium said:


> Well, I would personally wait the final result before celebrating, but the gist of the issue is that US is not stupid.
> 
> Neither US nor China just wake up one day and say "hey, this guy is my opponent, I am going to do everything to inconvenient him". The reason for the China-US tension and conflict is the countries competing for greater power and influence. The nature of China-US interaction is driven by professional, business-like competition instead of personal belief or feeling. Basically, *China-US only antagonize each other when it is to the country's benefit*. (This is in contrast to the conflicts between a lot of middle east nations and races, which is driving by other things like racial hatred, religious difference, etc. It is also different from the cold war ideology-driven conflict between US and USSR.)
> 
> This means while China and US can be at each other's throat in some instances and have plenty of dirty tricks to play on each other (let's face it, business competition can be very cut-throat), but when the cost of the conflict out-weight the benefit, the two countries are perfectly willing to sit down and talk it out. Hence why even though Americans recognize China as its greatest challenger, the two countries cooperate in a wide range of activities as well.
> 
> BTW, this is also why Vietnamese, Filipinos, Japanese, etc's belief that US will militarily intervene against China on their behalf is just plain silly.* US will only military intervene against China if the benefit out-weight the cost and as long as China kept up its strength in both economy and military, that cost will keep out-weighting the benefit.*



Exactly.

Excellent points.

*US-Russia:*
US will never have a direct military confrontation with Russia because the cost of going to war with Russia far outweighs the benefits.

US will put economic sanctions on Russia because the benefits of economic sanctions on Russia outweighs the cost.

*US-China:*
US will never have a direct military confrontation OR put economic sanctions on China because the cost outweighs the benefits.

The stronger China gets and the narrower the advantage the US has over China, the greater the cost for the US of getting into a confrontation with China militarily or economically.

China need to continue to build up its nuclear arsenal (5,000+ warheads) and type, quality and number of delivery systems. China need to ensure mutually assured destruction scenario is established with the US like in the US-Russia military relationship. 

China also need to boost domestic consumption so countries rely on the Chinese market for its growth, also be a large direct investor and portfolio investor so Chinese companies create jobs and wealth in countries around the world.

Also open up the Chinese financial system for foreigners so they can raise money in the Chinese financial system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

Economic superpower said:


> Also open up the Chinese financial system for foreigners so they can raise money in the Chinese financial system.



I would agree tentatively to partial opening. While open up the financial system does offer some advantages, we also learned from 97 and 08 crisis (as well as numerous other financial crisis around the global in the past) that every system needs checks and balances.

Financial system is a vital system to a nation's economic well being. We learned from 97 crisis that a nation's financial system can be attacked by a *outside *malicious (okay, more profit seeking than malevolent, but malicious nonetheless) force. We also learned from 08 crisis a nation's financial system can be broken by *internal *forces.

So, in my personal opinion, while partial opening of the Chinese financial system is inevitable (and indeed it is already partially opened), fully opening it may not be wise and the country (especially the central government, because it can be trusted to be less profit seeking than private corporate groups) needs to retain control over the core aspect of the nation's capital flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yolo2016

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?



You will find answers to your questions here

“*This is going to make it very hard for the Chinese to undo a lot of these reforms,” said Lundsager, now a public-policy fellow at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars in Washington. “Once you move into this group of major currencies, it becomes pretty much impossible to backslide.”

To be sure, IMF staff said in a report in August that the yuan trails its global counterparts in major benchmarks, such as its use in official reserves, debt holdings and currency trading. Following the recommendation of staff, the board delayed by nine months, until the end of September 2016, the implementation of any change to the basket.*


----------



## Martian2

*Free-floating the Yuan is a double-edged sword*

There are two possible outcomes from free-floating the Yuan.

1. Best-case scenario. A market-determined Yuan makes the Chinese economy more efficient.

2. Worst-case scenario. A market-determined strengthening Yuan prices many Chinese export industries out of the world market.

No one knows whether a free-floating Yuan will bring a net plus or a net negative to China. This is a replay of December 2001 when China entered the WTO.

Does China have the institutions and mechanisms in place to harness the market force of a free-floating Yuan? Or will China's economy start sputtering due to an overpriced Yuan? The hedge funds will push up the Chinese Yuan. Can China withstand the onslaught?

China is rolling the dice. China wants the benefit of a reserve currency. It lowers the transaction cost, because the Yuan will now become accepted as normal payment (which saves about 2% in costs for dollar transactions). On the other hand, if worldwide traders push the Yuan into the stratosphere (like the old German Mark) then China will experience a painful restructuring.

The good news is that a free-floating Yuan is five years away. China has time to get ready.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## tranquilium

Martian2 said:


> *Free-floating the Yuan is a double-edged sword*
> 
> There are two possible outcomes from free-floating the Yuan.
> 
> 1. Best-case scenario. A market-determined Yuan makes the Chinese economy more efficient.
> 
> 2. Worst-case scenario. A market-determined strengthening Yuan prices many Chinese export industries out of the world market.
> 
> No one knows whether a free-floating Yuan will bring a net plus or a net negative to China. This is a replay of December 2001 when China entered the WTO.
> 
> Does China have the institutions and mechanisms in place to harness the market force of a free-floating Yuan? Or will China's economy start sputtering due to an overpriced Yuan? The hedge funds will push up the Chinese Yuan. Can China withstand the onslaught?
> 
> China is rolling the dice. China wants the benefit of a reserve currency. It lowers the transaction cost, because the Yuan will now become accepted as normal payment (which saves about 2% in costs for dollar transactions). On the other hand, if worldwide traders push the Yuan into the stratosphere (like the old German Mark) then China will experience a painful restructuring.
> 
> The good news is that a free-floating Yuan is five years away. China has time to get ready.



That is true. I don't really like the dice-rolling concept, but then again what is life without some risks. I do, however, like a basketball analogy------if you are a 170cm, 60kg guy, you can try to get the rebound if you are fast and can jump high. Occasionally you will get the ball, but a lot more times you are just going to get knock aside. However, if you are a 200 cm tall 120kg center, you probably grab the rebound most of the time, often knocking aside the 170cm guy in the process.

Yes, there is risk and probably always be risk involved, but the risk can reduced greatly through the country's strength. For example, It may be easy push the currency of a $180 billion like Vietnam into the stratosphere, but if the same push is used against a $10 trillion economy like China, it will barely get off the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese company purchases Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices*

By Liu Zheng (chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2015-10-23 16:16






The Yota Phone 2, a double screen Android-based smartphone, is pictured in Helsinki January 29, 2015. [Photo/Agencies]

On Thursday, Hong Kong-based investment company REX Global Entertainment Holdings Ltd purchased 64.9 percent shares of Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices.

Vladislav Martynov, CEO of Yota Devices, said, "Yota Devices has been looking for investors for over a year. REX Global has been actively looking for an opportunity to enter the smartphone market. Yota provides the Hong Kong firm with the opportunity to do just that."

Under the terms of the agreement, REX Global will invest $50 million in Yota. The money will be used to provide capital for the product line and develop the next generation of YotaPhone.

According to a memo released to the press by Yota, the deal is likely to help the Russian company expand into China and Southeast Asia markets.

REX Global said it acquired the shares from Telconet Capital Limited Partnership. The remaining shares will be owned by the Russian state corporation Rostec (25.1 percent) and Yota management (10 percent).

Last November, Russian president Vladimir Putin presented the Russian-designed, Chinese-manufactured YotaPhone2 to President Xi Jinping as a symbol of cooperation in the field of consumer electronics between Russia and China.

On September 15, the company signed cooperation agreements with a Shenzhen ZTE Supply Chain Co Ltd (ZTESC), an associate company of Chinese tech giant ZTE Corporation, and Shenzhen X&F Technology Co Ltd, an ODM that focuses on terminal products in the field of communications.

"The next generation of Yota Phone will come with a high-end performance and a reasonable price," said Martynov. He told chinadaily.com.cn that features such as larger screen and better camera are some of the functions to be improved in the next generation.

He claimed that the price will be slightly cheaper than the existing YotaPhone 2, which is 4,888 yuan ($799).

REX Global Entertainment Holdings Ltd is an investment holding company listed on the main board of The Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited.

Chinese company purchases Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

I agree with @Martian2 and @zeronet here that free-floating Yuan is a double edged sword and I am more prone to seeing it negatively beyond 2020.

It is only about 5 years away that we have to make a complete overhaul in our financial system. Do we have enough time to cleanse up the glitches in the system?

If one knows the importance of SOEs to Chinese special economy, the opening up of the financial system is an invitation to foreign institutions in banking finance and insurance that they will not be restricted of full operations only in the Special Adm Regions in the likes of Shanghai. One immediate advantage that brings about with this relaxation is competitions will generate much improved services which will benefit the public at large but this also means the monopoly of SOEs in this segment of our economy is over! SOE is the mantle that the west wants to remove for a long time. This looks like another chapter of our auto industry in the making!

This news has an important ramification on the issue that we are talking about:

*Top Chinese Bank Executives Quitting As Government Pay Cuts Hit Home*
By Duncan Hewitt @dhewittChina on April 08 2015 4:23 AM EDT






A general view of the Central Business District, including the Bank of China Tower (center L) and China Construction Bank (CCB) Tower are seen in Hong Kong, Dec. 26, 2014. Reuters/Tyrone Siu


SHANGHAI -- A Chinese newspaper has reported that several top executives at the country’s big state-owned banks have quit in recent months due to reductions in their salaries imposed as part of a government austerity campaign.

Time Weekly, a Guangzhou-based newspaper, said that pay cuts were behind the recent departures of senior executives from the Bank of China, Bank of Communications, and China Construction Bank, among others.

The Chinese government announced last summer that it was cutting the salaries of top executives at many state-owned companies, including banks, by up to 50 percent, as part of reforms aimed at eradicating waste and corruption in China’s official system. Those in the banking and the financial sector were among the first to be targeted. Time Weekly quoted sources as saying that since the beginning of this year, salaries for bank executives had been capped at 600,000 RMB (around $97,000).

The paper cited the case of Wai Kin Chim, chief credit officer of the Bank of China, who left his post late last month when his contract expired. Chim, a British citizen, was reportedly the highest paid executive at a Chinese bank. Time Weekly said his total compensation package, including incentives and benefits, was 8.5 million yuan ($1.4 million). Chim was reportedly technically exempt from the salary cuts, since he is a British citizen, but Bloomberg News last month cited bank sources as saying that cuts for others had made it hard for him to remain at the bank.

Other cases cited by Time Weekly included China Construction Bank Executive Vice President Zhu Hongbo, who stepped down in March, and Qian Wenhui, executive vice president of the Bank of Communications, among a number of others. The paper said Zhu, who joined China Everbright Group in March, was among several executives who had moved to private or joint stock banks.

The salary cuts are thought to be aimed at addressing public discontent at the privileges granted to top officials in the big ‘central’ enterprises which are still run by China’s Communist state. Officials in such enterprises often enjoy perks including the rank of minister or deputy minister -- yet are paid much more than other Chinese government employees of a similar status.

The cuts come as China’s President Xi Jinping is in the midst of a wide-ranging campaign against corruption, and is seeking to instill ideological purity in a system which many see as tainted by greed and self-interest. Even after a recent pay rise, Xi himself is now reported to earn just $22,000 per year.

Wang Hongzhang, the executive chairman of China Construction Bank, the country’s second biggest, said recently that the salary caps were a “correct decision” and a good way of achieving “fair pay” for senior officials. Wang said he had already taken a pay cut, believed to be around 50 percent of his previous $185,000 salary, according to the Financial Times.

But experts have pointed out that China’s banks, which are among the largest in the world by market capitalization, already paid salaries far lower than their international counterparts. Time Weekly noted a recent warning by Victor Wang of Credit Suisse in Hong Kong, who said the new pay restrictions would “make it hard for state-owned banks to retain high-quality talent.” The reforms come at a time when China’s state-owned banks face increasingly complex challenges, including deregulation of interest rates, and pressure to deal with growing levels of bad debt.

Time Weekly also quoted one former mid-level official at a state bank, who was now the CEO of an online business, as saying that “many officials will go to joint-stock or private banks, and quite a few to online financial platforms.” However, another official told the paper that the impact would be relatively short-lived, since state banks still offered opportunities for professional advancement in China.

One analyst quoted by Hong Kong's South China Morning Post recently suggested that the government might actually be seeking to encourage top executives to move to the country's private banks, in order to improve the quality of these institutions and boost moves towards greater marketization of China's financial sector. But other experts believe that the pay reforms may simply be a further reminder that China’s major financial institutions still find themselves caught between the often contradictory pressures of market forces and Communist Party orthodoxy.

Top Chinese Bank Executives Quitting As Government Pay Cuts Hit Home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?


They are afraid we are creating a new bloc to challenge IMF so that's why the US are soften their stance and want us more involve in the US's led IMF. Typical game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

yota phones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*China is currently paying a 2% transaction fee to use the US dollar for international business.*

The immediate benefit of having the Chinese Yuan become an international reserve currency is that China saves 2% on its international business transactions. To use the American banking system, the cost is a 2% processing fee.

The upside is clear. China's margin for exports is pretty thin. Let's say Chinese exporters earn a razor thin 1% profit on their exports. By using the Chinese Yuan reserve currency, the transaction is routed through the Chinese banking system. China gets to keep the usual 2% processing fee. This means Chinese exporters can automatically increase their margin to 3%. That's huge.

The downside is giving up control over the Yuan. However, this risk can be tempered by enacting market-based reforms. As long as China adheres to market principles in five years, the Yuan should be relatively stable.
----------

https://www.usbank.com/pdf/Region2/CPI.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EAsian

Martian2 said:


> The deal is China's Yuan becomes an IMF reserve currency in exchange for a free-floating Yuan by 2020.
> ----------
> 
> Yuan free float set for 2020 deadline - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> What Will It Mean If the Yuan Gets Reserve-Currency Status? - Bloomberg Business


There isn't a single currency is truely free float in this world now.Governments can easily manipulate the currency exchange rate by many means，either by changing interest rate or buying/selling currency reserve.China will continue to control its currency rate in an relatively comfortable area as every country do.The only change will be the restraction will be loosen.The biggest different will be Yuan will appreciate a lot，since we won't need so much foreign exchange reserves any more.Other country will help us to make our currency more stable if Yuan become a dominant currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*Chinese listed company to buy Texas oil fields in 8.3 bln yuan deal*
English.news.cn 2015-10-25 15:15:14

JINAN, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- Xinchao Shiye, a public company based in east China's Shandong Province plans to buy oil fields in the United States in a transaction worth 8.3 billion yuan (around 1.3 billion U.S. dollars).

The oil fields are in Howard and Borden counties, Texas, said a Xinchao Shiye disclosure to the Shanghai Stock Exchange on Saturday.

Xinchao Shiye inked a Letter of Intent with Ningbo Dingliang Huitong Equity Investment Center, a limited liability partnership, and all its individual partners.

According to the disclosure, the Center will purchase the oil fields from Tall City Exploration and Plymouth Petroleum, two limited liability companies registered in Nevada, through Moss Creek Resources, LLC, the Center's subsidiary.

Such a transaction has already received the approval of the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, the disclosure added.

Xinchao Shiye would later buy the Center through certain arrangements, said the disclosure.

Earlier this year, Xinchao Shiye announced it would buy oil fields in Crosby County of Texas in a transaction worth 2.21 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xhw1986

Xinchao Shiye, a public company based in east China's Shandong province, plans to buy oil fields in the US in a deal worth around $1.3 billion.

The oil fields are in Howard and Borden counties in Texas, said a Xinchao Shiye disclosure to the Shanghai Stock Exchange on Saturday, reports Xinhua news agency.

Chinese company to buy Texas oil fields | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 21stCentury

So the land there will be owned by the Chinese company ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I bet there is a South China Sea drilling arrangement in return.


----------



## zeronet

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I bet there is a South China Sea drilling arrangement in return.


impossible. its only a deal on oil fields, not company M&A. And china don't need this trick to play with country like vietnam.
BTW, It is a great time buy oil reserve property, the number of US oil rigs is declining dramatically, no political objection at this time, contrary to the times when crude oil is at US$100.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Britain is Betting on the Power of the Renminbi*
21 October 2015

David Cameron seems to have concluded that the risks of his cosy relationship with Beijing are outweighed by China’s importance to London’s financial primacy.




Chinese President Xi Jinping inspects the guard of honour on Horse Guards Parade in London on 20 October 2015. Photo by Getty Images.

A key goal of Britain’s assiduous courtship of Beijing is to establish London as the main offshore centre outside Asia for the trading of the renminbi as China’s currency internationalizes. All the signs are that Prime Minister David Cameron is achieving his aim.

President Xi Jiping’s state visit to Britain is inevitably proving controversial. Critics accuse ministers of overlooking China’s human rights record in return for commercial favours; of being too soft with China for exporting cut-price steel that is costing thousands of jobs in Britain; and of exposing Britain to cyber security risks by inviting China to help build new nuclear power stations.

By contrast, securing renminbi business for London carries no such political risks. To use a cliché beloved by Chinese officials, it is a win-win proposition for both sides. London already vies with New York as the No. 1 global financial centre but it faces competition in Europe as a renminbi hub from Frankfurt, Luxembourg and Paris. So Cameron will have been relieved to hear Xi, in his address to the British parliament, go out of his way to describe London as ‘the leading offshore renminbi trading centre after Hong Kong’.

Any successful financial market requires a wide range of investment choices and liquidity – the ability to buy or sell currencies and financial assets in volume without triggering violent price swings. China has taken steps towards meeting those two criteria during Xi’s visit. First, in its debut London debt sale, the People’s Bank of China, the central bank, sold RMB 5 billion of one-year bills on Tuesday. The issue was six times oversubscribed as investors sought to snap up a safe asset with a generous yield. China’s Ministry of Finance is also expected to sell debt in London soon, according to media reports, in what would again be its maiden issue outside the mainland and Hong Kong. Second, China on Wednesday nearly doubled a bilateral currency swap agreement with Britain to RMB 350 billion. The swap would be activated in the event of a shortage of renminbi cash in London, ensuring businesses can still settle exports and imports in renminbi and that liquidity in the fledgling bond market does not dry up.

These apparently arcane announcements are extremely significant not only for London’s continued success as a financial centre but also for China’s ambition to promote the renminbi as a currency increasingly used not just for trade but also for global investment. After all, as the Nobel prize winner in economics Robert Mundell has said, great powers have great currencies. Chatham House is exploring the internationalization of the renminbi in a conference in London on Thursday and has held two preparatory workshops on the issue.

*Wider payoffs*
Financial services are one of the most promising areas for Britain in its quest for closer business ties with China. But it is not the only one. *China is steadily making the shift from investment-powered to consumption-led growth. For the first time, services and consumption accounted for more than half of Chinese GDP in the third quarter. The share rose to 51.4 per cent, up from 41.4 per cent a decade ago. As incomes rise further, this trend is certain to continue.* So people will have more money to spend on other services in which the UK excels such as cultural products (think Downton Abbey and Shaun the Sheep), education and tourism. Making visas cheaper and easier to obtain for Chinese visitors to Britain will be another lasting legacy of Xi’s visit.

Other payoffs from Britain’s flattery of China are less certain. Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne’s eagerness to join the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank has angered the US. Will influence for Britain in the bank and a stream of contracts for British engineers eventually make the diplomatic spat worthwhile?

There is no assurance that the rewards of cosying up to China will outweigh the risks. *China generally respects those who display firmness not weakness.* But for Britain, a middle-sized power in relative decline thinking strategically how to play the fast-rising No. 2 economy in the world, its courtship probably makes sense.

***

*Comment via Te Pu Win:*

WHAT DOES CHATHAM HOUSE SAY ABOUT THE STRATEGIC ADVANTAGES OF BRITAIN LAPPING UP TO CHINA.

Well they are straddling the fence asking whether angering US is worth what they may or may not get from China. So the numero uno wisemen of Britain are acting cowardly, afraid to sticking out their necks. Their own words describe themselves well "mid-sized power in relative decline", afraid to make a judgmental statement.

But Chatham turtles have to face fact that Cameron and his buddies, including the Queen are betting on a special relationship with a new dancing protector. They have to count backwards to see that US special relationship only allowed them, Blair specifically, to act as the empire poodle. The empire is in a dump bloating out in an immense debt spiral. So a change is more hopeful as the Panda's leadership couple are such "nice and beautiful people". And acting as hound dog for the empire, spying away, has not gained them anything significant but a bad name. Sammy across the pond is essentially selfish, stingy and going down.

So the AIIB moment illustrates quite well their overall thinking. London merchants have many times switched sides as the wind blew. This time they can see the wind already blowing up slope to an exponential level and so the canaries are shouting "buy low and hold" onto the coat-tails of the Panda. they also see that the piggy-backing has other pets already there. So when Xi says London is a top financial center, everybody breathed a sign of relief.

PS. Chatham House is the number one British Think Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China applies to join EBRD to build ties with Europe - FT.com*

*China's Dongfang Electric to construct 350MW coal-fired power plant in Bosnia*

Global Data Point | Posted: 26 Oct 2015, 08:20

The company is expected to sign a formal deal by the end of 2015, after the Bosniak-Croat parliament and the Banovici coal mine assembly approve a draft agreement.

The plant will generate 2,047GWh of electricity annually and it will use coal produced from the adjacent Banovici mines in central Bosnia .

According to sources, an agreement on strategic cooperation is set to be signed in November 2015 in Beijing . The construction at the plant is expected to start in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

No my friend, the British are betting on their long time addiction: Silver. 



Don’t Be Fooled: A Stealth Bull Market in Gold and Silver Is Underway | CNA Finance


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Chinese company purchases Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices*
> 
> By Liu Zheng (chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> Updated: 2015-10-23 16:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yota Phone 2, a double screen Android-based smartphone, is pictured in Helsinki January 29, 2015. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> On Thursday, Hong Kong-based investment company REX Global Entertainment Holdings Ltd purchased 64.9 percent shares of Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices.
> 
> Vladislav Martynov, CEO of Yota Devices, said, "Yota Devices has been looking for investors for over a year. REX Global has been actively looking for an opportunity to enter the smartphone market. Yota provides the Hong Kong firm with the opportunity to do just that."
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, REX Global will invest $50 million in Yota. The money will be used to provide capital for the product line and develop the next generation of YotaPhone.
> 
> According to a memo released to the press by Yota, the deal is likely to help the Russian company expand into China and Southeast Asia markets.
> 
> REX Global said it acquired the shares from Telconet Capital Limited Partnership. The remaining shares will be owned by the Russian state corporation Rostec (25.1 percent) and Yota management (10 percent).
> 
> Last November, Russian president Vladimir Putin presented the Russian-designed, Chinese-manufactured YotaPhone2 to President Xi Jinping as a symbol of cooperation in the field of consumer electronics between Russia and China.
> 
> On September 15, the company signed cooperation agreements with a Shenzhen ZTE Supply Chain Co Ltd (ZTESC), an associate company of Chinese tech giant ZTE Corporation, and Shenzhen X&F Technology Co Ltd, an ODM that focuses on terminal products in the field of communications.
> 
> "The next generation of Yota Phone will come with a high-end performance and a reasonable price," said Martynov. He told chinadaily.com.cn that features such as larger screen and better camera are some of the functions to be improved in the next generation.
> 
> He claimed that the price will be slightly cheaper than the existing YotaPhone 2, which is 4,888 yuan ($799).
> 
> REX Global Entertainment Holdings Ltd is an investment holding company listed on the main board of The Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited.
> 
> Chinese company purchases Russian smartphone maker Yota Devices - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn



Wow, that's nicely surprising. 

**

*Yota CEO expects to ring in good sales numbers inChina*
2015-09-28 10:49


Six months after the debut in the cut-throat Chinese market of YotaPhone2, VladislavMartynov, CEO of Yota Devices, sat down with China Daily to discuss his localizationstrategy, innovation philosophy and sales expectation.

In November Russian president Vladimir Putin presented the Russian-designed, Chinese-manufactured YotaPhone2 to President Xi Jinping as a symbol of cooperation in the field ofconsumer electronics between Russia and China.







Photos taken on April 15, 2015 show the Front (left) and back of the YotaPhone 2 [LiuZheng/chinadaily.com.cn]

The phone features a quad-core 2.2 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 chip, a 5-inch, 1080PAMOLED screen and a 2GB random access memory.

Unlike other standard Android-based phones, flipping the phone over reveals the E-inkdisplay which uses zero power unless it is refreshing to receive new information.

*1. What are your business strategies in China as you readjust to the new Chineseeconomic policies and realities like the New Normal, the One Belt & One Road initiativeand the Internet Plus initiative?*

"I think the "One Belt & One Road" initiative is a very good strategy to unite all nations in ajoint effort of economically beneficial collaboration. From my understanding, it means thatcountries on this road or belt should collaborate more for being comparative in the globalmarket," said Martynov.

According to Martynov, YotaPhone is a good practical example to show how to implement theplan.

On September 15, the company signed cooperation agreements with a Shenzhen ZTESupply Chain Co Ltd (ZTESC), an associate company of Chinese tech giant ZTE Corporation,and Shenzhen X&F Technology Co Ltd, an ODM that focuses on terminal products in the fieldof communications, aimed at producing innovative products.

"New Normal means to pay more attention to qualities rather than quantities in regarding toeconomic development in China," said Martynov.

In terms of the "Internet Plus" initiative, Martynov pointed out that the consumption of dataand the use of smartphones will be as simple as possible so people will get benefits withoutany barriers.

*2. Economic slowdown pressures have increased in China since the second half of lastyear. During the first six months of this year, GDP growth has fallen to 7 percent, whiledeflation pressures have risen in the manufacturing sector. Against this backdrop,what are the challenges you have faced or continue to face in China, especially withregard to business development strategy and operations?*

"You can have good times or you can have very good times. I think what China has benefitedfrom the last few years, is very good times in terms of economic growth. Right now, despitethe fact that it is slowing down, I still believe that compare with the other countries in theworld, China is still in the good times," said Martynov.

He used iPhone as an example to explain that innovation is usually the driver of the industryand the smartphone market. Although the first generation is twice as expensive as othercellphones, it triggered a big demand in consumers because it provided problem solutions forusers and offered convenient experience.

He is optimistic that as a newcomer to the Chinese market, taking a few percent of the marketshare means big success for Russian start-ups and the innovative genes of YotaPhone willtake over the slow down and capture the hearts of buyers.

*3. How would you rate your company's performance in China after the debut ofYotaPhone2? Over the next three years, do you see an increase/decrease in China'scontribution to your global business? Having said that, do you also foresee any majorrisks in the China market over the long term?*

"Currently, the selling performance of YotaPhone2 is in line with our expectations, but wedefinitely expect substantial increase and growth in China over the next one to two years,"said Martynov. He expects a big jump in the product's sales volume in China, which will be atidy contribution to the company's global business.

*4. What's your advice to China's young entrepreneurs?*

"They're quite lucky to have been born in this country, because opportunities in China,particularly during the time we are living, are unlimited," said Martynov. "Don't be afraid to tryto make your start-ups, to start your business, to bring your technologies to consumers andthe market".

Martynov pointed out that being persistent; believing in your ideas and technologies,collecting feedback and thinking globally are key pieces of advice for China's youngentrepreneurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Merlin signs deal for Chinese Legoland in Shanghai - BBC News







*Merlin Entertainments* (NYSE Listed) has signed an agreement with *China Media Capital* to establish a Legoland park in Shanghai.

It is part of a deal between the two to explore opportunities to build visitor attractions throughout China.

It will be formally announced later on Wednesday as part of the state visit to the UK of Chinese President Xi Jinping.

Merlin already has five attractions in China, with another three due to open in the next 18 months, including a *Legoland Discovery Centre* in Shanghai.

The existing attractions are *Madame Tussauds* in Shanghai, Hong Kong, Beijing and Wuhan, as well as *Chang Feng Ocean World aquarium* in Shanghai.

The partnership will be considering building on existing Merlin brands such as The *Dungeons*, in addition to new concepts such as *Dreamworks Tours - Kung Fu Panda Adventures*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Registered capital of entities triples in Tianjin FTZ*
Published: 2015-10-26 9:24:10

*The number of newly registered market entities in north China's Tianjin Pilot Free Trade Zone grew 138 percent and the registered capital went up 243 percent year-on-year in half a year, official statistics showed.*

Between April 21 and Oct. 20, the Tianjin FTZ saw 7,958 new entities with a total registered capital of 212 billion yuan (33 billion US dollars).

The new entities included 343 foreign-invested enterprises, with a combined capital of 66 billion yuan, up 209 percent and 184 percent respectively year-on-year.

The Tianjin FTZ was official launched on April 21 along with the FTZs in Guangdong and Fujian provinces. China's first FTZ was inaugurated in Shanghai in September 2013.

Covering about 120 square kilometers, the Tianjin FTZ has more than 33,000 market entities with a registered capital of 1.1 trillion yuan.

The Tianjin FTZ has formulated the second batch of institutional innovation list of 53 moves in government service and supervision, investment and trade facilitation and the opening up of financing, said Jiang Guangjian, deputy head of the Tianjin FTZ Administration Committee.

All the 53 moves will be implemented before April 21 next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Tianjin will be one major business-industrial hub in the *Bohai Economic Ring* (BER, 环渤海经济圈) which comprises of seaboards of provinces/countries in Bohai-Yellow Sea area, e.g. China Shandong province, China Hebei province, China Liaoning province, South Korea and DPRK.

Bohai Economic Rim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Keel said:


> I agree with @Martian2 and @zeronet here that free-floating Yuan is a double edged sword and I am more prone to seeing it negatively beyond 2020.
> 
> It is only about 5 years away that we have to make a complete overhaul in our financial system. Do we have enough time to cleanse up the glitches in the system?
> 
> If one knows the importance of SOEs to Chinese special economy, the opening up of the financial system is an invitation to foreign institutions in banking finance and insurance that they will not be restricted of full operations only in the Special Adm Regions in the likes of Shanghai. One immediate advantage that brings about with this relaxation is competitions will generate much improved services which will benefit the public at large but this also means the monopoly of SOEs in this segment of our economy is over! SOE is the mantle that the west wants to remove for a long time. This looks like another chapter of our auto industry in the making!
> 
> This news has an important ramification on the issue that we are talking about:
> 
> *Top Chinese Bank Executives Quitting As Government Pay Cuts Hit Home*
> By Duncan Hewitt @dhewittChina on April 08 2015 4:23 AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A general view of the Central Business District, including the Bank of China Tower (center L) and China Construction Bank (CCB) Tower are seen in Hong Kong, Dec. 26, 2014. Reuters/Tyrone Siu
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI -- A Chinese newspaper has reported that several top executives at the country’s big state-owned banks have quit in recent months due to reductions in their salaries imposed as part of a government austerity campaign.
> 
> Time Weekly, a Guangzhou-based newspaper, said that pay cuts were behind the recent departures of senior executives from the Bank of China, Bank of Communications, and China Construction Bank, among others.
> 
> The Chinese government announced last summer that it was cutting the salaries of top executives at many state-owned companies, including banks, by up to 50 percent, as part of reforms aimed at eradicating waste and corruption in China’s official system. Those in the banking and the financial sector were among the first to be targeted. Time Weekly quoted sources as saying that since the beginning of this year, salaries for bank executives had been capped at 600,000 RMB (around $97,000).
> 
> The paper cited the case of Wai Kin Chim, chief credit officer of the Bank of China, who left his post late last month when his contract expired. Chim, a British citizen, was reportedly the highest paid executive at a Chinese bank. Time Weekly said his total compensation package, including incentives and benefits, was 8.5 million yuan ($1.4 million). Chim was reportedly technically exempt from the salary cuts, since he is a British citizen, but Bloomberg News last month cited bank sources as saying that cuts for others had made it hard for him to remain at the bank.
> 
> Other cases cited by Time Weekly included China Construction Bank Executive Vice President Zhu Hongbo, who stepped down in March, and Qian Wenhui, executive vice president of the Bank of Communications, among a number of others. The paper said Zhu, who joined China Everbright Group in March, was among several executives who had moved to private or joint stock banks.
> 
> The salary cuts are thought to be aimed at addressing public discontent at the privileges granted to top officials in the big ‘central’ enterprises which are still run by China’s Communist state. Officials in such enterprises often enjoy perks including the rank of minister or deputy minister -- yet are paid much more than other Chinese government employees of a similar status.
> 
> The cuts come as China’s President Xi Jinping is in the midst of a wide-ranging campaign against corruption, and is seeking to instill ideological purity in a system which many see as tainted by greed and self-interest. Even after a recent pay rise, Xi himself is now reported to earn just $22,000 per year.
> 
> Wang Hongzhang, the executive chairman of China Construction Bank, the country’s second biggest, said recently that the salary caps were a “correct decision” and a good way of achieving “fair pay” for senior officials. Wang said he had already taken a pay cut, believed to be around 50 percent of his previous $185,000 salary, according to the Financial Times.
> 
> But experts have pointed out that China’s banks, which are among the largest in the world by market capitalization, already paid salaries far lower than their international counterparts. Time Weekly noted a recent warning by Victor Wang of Credit Suisse in Hong Kong, who said the new pay restrictions would “make it hard for state-owned banks to retain high-quality talent.” The reforms come at a time when China’s state-owned banks face increasingly complex challenges, including deregulation of interest rates, and pressure to deal with growing levels of bad debt.
> 
> Time Weekly also quoted one former mid-level official at a state bank, who was now the CEO of an online business, as saying that “many officials will go to joint-stock or private banks, and quite a few to online financial platforms.” However, another official told the paper that the impact would be relatively short-lived, since state banks still offered opportunities for professional advancement in China.
> 
> One analyst quoted by Hong Kong's South China Morning Post recently suggested that the government might actually be seeking to encourage top executives to move to the country's private banks, in order to improve the quality of these institutions and boost moves towards greater marketization of China's financial sector. But other experts believe that the pay reforms may simply be a further reminder that China’s major financial institutions still find themselves caught between the often contradictory pressures of market forces and Communist Party orthodoxy.
> 
> Top Chinese Bank Executives Quitting As Government Pay Cuts Hit Home



Automotive industry should never be under SOE control. It's not an industry that's vital to national security.

I would say the most important industries for national security are energy (oil, gas, nuclear), banking, telecommunication, defence, utility (water, electricity). Those are the most important industries to national security.

Other industries should be left for the private sector to develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> E
> 
> Also open up the Chinese financial system for foreigners so they can raise money in the Chinese financial system.



totally disagree with this. Once you lose control of your financial system,you lose sovereignty as a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zsari

zeronet said:


> they want a free rmb as a currency, that's why the sdr standard is set for rmb to meet. having a free exchange currency means china will lose part of its leverage to control the finance security of the country, in favor of international money flow, and cannot 'manipulate the currency' as us has been charging, at the same time enjoying benefits as a reserve currency. its a double blade sword all the time.


 
You can still manipulate your currency as everyone else has been doing, unless you are in the EU where you don't have a sovereign currency for your country at all.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Automotive industry should never be under SOE control. It's not an industry that's vital to national security.
> 
> I would say the most important industries for national security are energy (oil, gas, nuclear), banking, telecommunication, defence, utility (water, electricity). Those are the most important industries to national security.
> 
> Other industries should be left for the private sector to develop.



Yes, the government should strengthen its control on the strategic industries, while leaving those trivial ones to the private sector if the SOE is not profitable of doing these jobs.

But China's current auto industry sucks so bad, so perhaps the government could help the industry to thrive first and leave it completely private when the domain becomes mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zsari

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yes, the government should strengthen its control on the strategic industries, while leaving those trivial ones to the private sector if the SOE is not profitable of doing these jobs.
> 
> But China's current auto industry sucks so bad, so perhaps the government could help the industry to thrive first and leave it completely private when the domain becomes mature.


 
There are just way too many auto makers in China, like 30+ in all, they need to merged into 2-3 companies in order to be competitive. I don't see why SOE must get out of industry where no national security is involved. You can have SOE & private companies running side by side within the same industry as long as the SOE is making a profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zsari said:


> There are just way too many auto makers in China, like 30+ in all, they need to merged into 2-3 companies in order to be competitive. I don't see why SOE must get out of industry where no national security is involved. You can have SOE & private companies running side by side within the same industry as long as the SOE is making a profit.



Indeed, the SOE has no obligation to withdraw from those non-strategic industries as long as it is still making the profit.

When the corruption has been weeded out, the SOE with more profit can provide more welfare for the poor children in those impoverished areas. And we cannot expect the POE to do such well-being for the society.

The goal to reform the SOE is to kill the corruption, but the SOE by its nature has absolutely no sin as it was born to be a noble entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Zsari said:


> . You can have SOE & private companies running side by side within the same industry as long as the SOE is making a profit.



But in reality we have SOEs 与民争利，undercutting private companies to the point no one will be profitable，they only care about market share，and have nothing to worry about ever getting bankrupt since they are backed by state，usually in the form of low interest bank loans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zsari

utp45 said:


> But in reality we have SOEs 与民争利，undercutting private companies to the point no one will be profitable，they only care about market share，and have nothing to worry about ever getting bankrupt since they are backed by state，usually in the form of low interest bank loans.


 
Its not a choice between all or nothing. SOE needs better performance and profitability, but that doesn't mean that we should do away with them. SOE heads are appointed by the state, and just as local government official, the evaluation criteria can be modified and fine-tuned to reflect the overall need of the system in change. You can't do that with a MNC, can't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Since America basically has veto power in the IMF (America + allies have majority voting rights). They could have vetoed it.
> 
> Instead they are supporting it?
> 
> What is the game here?



China is eventually the largest trading partner of America..who would want to shoot in the foot...??
Almost every major american manufacturer today holds assests on Rembi..by giving it reserve status global positioning of American business will be strengthened..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Well done China!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raphael

China Leads In IoT Revenue Services Market | PYMNTS.com

The Internet of Things revolution is underway — and China is leading the way.

New research from ABI Research shows that China’s IoT market will grow fivefold in the next five years, topping $41 billion by 2020. Of the countries ABI Research tracks in its IoT Market Tracker, China leads in overall revenue growth, as well as across six service sectors (connections, connection management, security, data analytics, platform and professional services).

“Driving China’s IoT numbers is the smart meter segment,” said Dan Shey, VP and IoT Practice Director at ABI Research. “It leads all other segments in both connections and revenues. In fact, by 2020, smart meter connections will exceed the next highest market segment in total connections by nearly 10 to 1.”

Also driving the IoT market in the region is home security and automatic, OEM telematics, video surveillance, home appliances, aftermarket telematics and home monitoring.

“Interestingly, data analytics revenues will generate the most IoT revenues in China. This statistic is reflective of the sheer volume of smart meter connections,” Shey said. “But it is also indicative of the relative lack of revenues in both platform and professional services in the China market. Platform revenues are not as high due to, for example, a higher share of proprietary embedded telematics deployments, especially by domestic OEM brands. Professional services revenues are similarly not as high, not only due to fewer connections in the telematics segments, with a higher proportion of tethered solutions, but also because IT and consultancy services are not as mature a market segment as in some of the more developed world markets such as Japan, South Korea and the United States.”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Data analytics gives China global lead in IoT services revenues*

13:04, October 23 2015







News: Smart meters behind Chinese domination.

Chinese IoT service revenues are predicted to grow at a faster rate than any other country, mostly driven by data analytics.

A report has found that by 2020, these revenues will grow more than five times, exceeding $41 billion.

Dan Shey, VP at ABI Research, said: "By 2020, smart meter connections will exceed the next highest market segment in total connections by nearly 10 to 1.

*"Data analytics revenues will generate the most IoT revenues in China. This statistic is reflective of the sheer volume of smart meter connections. "*

He also said that platform revenues are not as high due to, for example, a higher share of proprietary embedded telematics deployments, especially by domestic OEM brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Property Developer Snaps Up Texas Oil Fields*

*Yantai Xinchao Industry Co. says it will acquire West Texas oil properties as part of a $1.3 billion deal*




ENLARGE
An oil pump jack in Cisco, Texas. Chinese property developer Yantai Xinchao Industry Co. says it will acquire oil properties in West Texas. PHOTO: REUTERS

Oct. 25, 2015 7:37 a.m. ET

BEIJING—A little-known Chinese real-estate developer says it is scooping up oil assets in West Texas as part of a billion-dollar deal that underscores China’s keen interest in the U.S. energy patch.

*Shanghai-listed Yantai Xinchao Industry Co. said in a securities filing Saturday that it was acquiring oil properties in West Texas as part of a deal to buy an investment company called Ningbo Dingliang Huitong Equity Investment Center. Yantai Xinchao valued the overall deal at 8.3 billion yuan ($1.3 billion).*

The weekend filing said the oil properties were being acquired from two U.S. companies, Tall City Exploration LLC and Plymouth Petroleum LLC. The companies didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment on Sunday. Plymouth Petroleum is owned by Boston-based ArcLight Capital Partners LLC, a private-equity firm. Tall City is backed by another, Denham Capital Management LP.

*Bankers and other industry insiders say a host of Chinese firms—including some whose primary businesses are outside of oil and gas—have expressed interest in buying up energy assets in North America. The long slide in global oil prices as a result of oversupply has, in many cases, made asset prices particularly attractive.*

The filing gave few details on the oil assets being purchased, beyond saying they were in the Texas counties of Howard and Borden. However, the fields being purchased lie within what is known as the Permian Basin, a vast area that has been drilled for decades and undergone a resurgence in recent years as new technology enabled energy producers to tap deeper oil and gas deposits.

As the fall in oil prices has rendered many prospects around the U.S. uneconomic, investors have flocked to the Permian, drawn by low drilling costs and easy access to market that make many wells still worth drilling. Exploration and production companies that focus on the region have sold more than $5 billion of new stock this year, and have been among the few energy producers able to attract demand for shares as oil has slumped below $50 a barrel.

*In a research report published last week, Canadian broker Canaccord Genuity Group Inc.estimated that wells drilled in the most prolific areas can produce average annualized returns of 30% based on its commodity price forecasts. “Permian wellhead economics are the best of any U.S. resource play overall,” the firm said.*




ENLARGE
An oil well owned and operated by Apache Corp. in the Permian Basin in Garden City, Texas, in February.PHOTO: SPENCER PLATT/GETTY IMAGES

The U.S. has long been a desired destination for Chinese energy companies, owing to stable laws governing oil exploration and production. But U.S. restrictions on Chinese investment in potentially sensitive areas means investment in U.S. energy by Chinese companies is, to date, limited. *Yantai Xinchao said it had already received permission from the U.S. government for the deal.*

The latest deal reflects how Chinese companies are looking to new industries beyond China’s borders to profit, as domestic demand for everything from cars to real estate slows alongside a weakening economy.

In another case last year, Chinese gold retailer Goldleaf Jewelry Co. acquired Texas-based energy firm ERG Resources LLC for $665 million.

*Chinese companies are looking abroad for oil deals partly because of tight restrictions at home, making investment in oil-and-gas exploration and production next to impossible in many cases*. State-owned oil behemoths dominate China’s energy landscape, leaving little space for independent companies to invest. China’s government says it aims to bring more private capital into the oil sector as part of ongoing reforms.

Yantai Xinchao, based in the coastal province of Shandong, reported revenue of about one billion yuan in 2014. It is mainly engaged in property development and smaller operations producing electronics components.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Tertiary industry accounts for over 50% of Q1-Q3 GDP*
CCTV.com

10-27-2015 

Optimising the country's industrial structure has been a crucial part of China's economic reform process. The country aims to drive the service sector in order to promote a better quality economy, and ease the pressure of the sluggish manufacturing industry. As for the first three quarters of this year, the country has seen the industrial structure increasingly optimized.

The added-value of the tertiary industry, which is the service sector, stood at over 25 trillion yuan, accounting for over 50 percent of the country's GDP for the first time. That number was only 48 percent in 2014, and 43 percent five years ago. But the percentage is still relatively low, compared with more than a 70-percent GDP contribution in some developed countries.

Growth of China's GDP stood at 6.9 percent over the first nine months, but despite the economic slowdown, growth of the tertiary sector was over eight percent, and is really starting to become a major driving force of the country's GDP growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese telecom firm ZTE reports surging income*
Oct 27,2015

GUANGZHOU, Oct. 27 (Xinhua) -- ZTE Corp., China's second-largest telecom equipment maker, announced Tuesday that its net income in the third quarter rose 40.6 percent to 988 million yuan (155.6 million U.S. dollars).





During the July-Sept. period, the firm's revenues rose 7.2 percent year on year to 22.6 billion yuan, ZTE said in a filing to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange.





In the first nine months, net income rose 42.2 percent to 2.6 billion yuan, while revenues jumped 16.5 percent to 68.5 billion yuan.





ZTE said mobile e-commerce, e-learning, agricultural modernization and smart city construction are driving the fast growth of its new business, including cloud computing, big data and video.





The company said its smart city solutions have been adopted in more than 140 cities in 40 countries and the Belt and Road Initiative will bring about more business opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*China now leads the world in game revenues - Newzoo*
By James Brightman

Tweet
BUSINESSINSIGHTS

*China's game industry is worth $22.2bn, ahead of the US at $21.96bn*




*Newzoo*
Newzoo is an innovative global market research firm with a primary focus on games. The company provides...

newzoo.com

Research firm Newzoo today released its Top 100 Countries by Game Revenues report, revealing that for the first time China has surpassed the US in total game revenues. With a population four times greater than the US and an internet audience more than double the US, China's 2015 game revenues are estimated to be $22.2 billion, just ahead of the US at $21.96 billion. The complete list is available at the link above but you can peruse the top 25 countries in the table below.

As you can see, the top 20 countries will generate an estimated $83.0 billion this year, which is the bulk (over 90 percent) of worldwide game revenues. With China in the lead, it's interesting to note that Asia Pacific countries now comprise nearly half of total global revenues. You might assume that mobile gaming is what's leading to China's surge, and while mobile continues to grow quickly, PC gaming still dominates China, Newzoo explained, at $15.2 billion this year (68 percent of total Chinese revenues).

Also of note is that Southeast Asia is moving up the ladder very quickly. "Thailand remains Southeast Asia's biggest earner. Thai revenues will reach $338 million in 2015, up +42.2 from the previous year, making Thailand the 23rd largest games market in the world. Hot on Thailand's trail, Indonesia will gain six ranks this year to take position 24 and generate $313 million in revenues, an astounding increase of +52 percent on 2014. With explosive growth rates like these, it wouldn't be too surprising to see a Southeast Asian country break into the top 20 in 2016," Newzoo observed.







Another country to keep an eye on is India, which has jumped five ranks this year to be the 18th largest games market in the world, according to Newzoo. It's expected that India will have 159 million gamers who will generate revenues of $428 million this year, which would represent 62 percent growth over 2014.

"By 2018, the Indian games market, driven primarily by the mobile segment, will break the billion dollar mark, representing an impressive compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of +49.2 percent for 2014-2018. This makes India one of the fastest growing games markets in the world and on its way to being a major global player. Increasingly, international companies are turning their focus to India, especially following recent news that Apple and Google have lowered the minimum price for apps and in-app purchases there," Newzoo remarked.

While the US remains firmly in second place at the moment, the explosion of game revenues in other parts of the world means that countries in Western Europe are not as valuable on a global scale as they once were. Newzoo expects the overall Western European games market to reach $15.6 billion this year, which would be an increase of just under two percent year-on-year, but individual countries are actually losing their positions in the top 100.

"Notably, the Netherlands will lose two spots, while Belgium and Norway will lose five positions each. Mexico will gain one place to be the 13th largest games market in 2015, while further down the ranking, Argentina and Colombia will also see slight gains. Brazil remains, Latin America's leader at $1.5 billion. In Middle East and Africa, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Iran will also climb the ladder and overtake Western European countries in the process. Meanwhile, Germany will maintain its spot as the largest Western European games market and generate $3.7 billion, with TV/Console gaming taking the biggest share of the market," Newzoo said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Keel said:


> *China now leads the world in game revenues - Newzoo*
> By James Brightman
> 
> Tweet
> BUSINESSINSIGHTS
> 
> *China's game industry is worth $22.2bn, ahead of the US at $21.96bn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Newzoo*
> Newzoo is an innovative global market research firm with a primary focus on games. The company provides...
> 
> newzoo.com
> 
> Research firm Newzoo today released its Top 100 Countries by Game Revenues report, revealing that for the first time China has surpassed the US in total game revenues. With a population four times greater than the US and an internet audience more than double the US, China's 2015 game revenues are estimated to be $22.2 billion, just ahead of the US at $21.96 billion. The complete list is available at the link above but you can peruse the top 25 countries in the table below.
> 
> As you can see, the top 20 countries will generate an estimated $83.0 billion this year, which is the bulk (over 90 percent) of worldwide game revenues. With China in the lead, it's interesting to note that Asia Pacific countries now comprise nearly half of total global revenues. You might assume that mobile gaming is what's leading to China's surge, and while mobile continues to grow quickly, PC gaming still dominates China, Newzoo explained, at $15.2 billion this year (68 percent of total Chinese revenues).
> 
> Also of note is that Southeast Asia is moving up the ladder very quickly. "Thailand remains Southeast Asia's biggest earner. Thai revenues will reach $338 million in 2015, up +42.2 from the previous year, making Thailand the 23rd largest games market in the world. Hot on Thailand's trail, Indonesia will gain six ranks this year to take position 24 and generate $313 million in revenues, an astounding increase of +52 percent on 2014. With explosive growth rates like these, it wouldn't be too surprising to see a Southeast Asian country break into the top 20 in 2016," Newzoo observed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another country to keep an eye on is India, which has jumped five ranks this year to be the 18th largest games market in the world, according to Newzoo. It's expected that India will have 159 million gamers who will generate revenues of $428 million this year, which would represent 62 percent growth over 2014.
> 
> "By 2018, the Indian games market, driven primarily by the mobile segment, will break the billion dollar mark, representing an impressive compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of +49.2 percent for 2014-2018. This makes India one of the fastest growing games markets in the world and on its way to being a major global player. Increasingly, international companies are turning their focus to India, especially following recent news that Apple and Google have lowered the minimum price for apps and in-app purchases there," Newzoo remarked.
> 
> While the US remains firmly in second place at the moment, the explosion of game revenues in other parts of the world means that countries in Western Europe are not as valuable on a global scale as they once were. Newzoo expects the overall Western European games market to reach $15.6 billion this year, which would be an increase of just under two percent year-on-year, but individual countries are actually losing their positions in the top 100.
> 
> "Notably, the Netherlands will lose two spots, while Belgium and Norway will lose five positions each. Mexico will gain one place to be the 13th largest games market in 2015, while further down the ranking, Argentina and Colombia will also see slight gains. Brazil remains, Latin America's leader at $1.5 billion. In Middle East and Africa, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Iran will also climb the ladder and overtake Western European countries in the process. Meanwhile, Germany will maintain its spot as the largest Western European games market and generate $3.7 billion, with TV/Console gaming taking the biggest share of the market," Newzoo said.




I really doubt if India actually has the internet population of 268 millions. I think they count all the dummy accounts that come with any smartphone purchase. Otherwise, you can't explain the fact that their super low on-line spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Dungeness said:


> I really doubt if India actually has the internet population of 268 millions. I think they count all the dummy accounts that come with any smartphone purchase. Otherwise, you can't explain the fact that their super low on-line spending.



Well such a level of ARPU on leisure (non-essential) spend is understandable for India, it commensurates with low levels of income, discretionary income in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Shotgunner51 said:


> Well such a level of ARPU on leisure (non-essential) spend is understandable for India, it commensurates with low levels of income, discretionary income in particular.




Not only that, a recent BBC program was talking about the fact that many smartphone users in Indian don't know how to use internet as all contents are in English, which they don't know, even though they all have internet access.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Not only that, a recent BBC program was talking about the fact that many smartphone users in Indian don't know how to use internet as all contents are in English, which they don't know, even though they all have internet access.


All important messages in India are written in English such as drug description and science books, which lays an unbreakable barrier between English speakers like PDF Hindus and more than one billion without sufficient English education. That society is incurable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> All important messages in India are written in English such as drug description and science books, which lays an unbreakable barrier between English speakers like PDF Hindus and more than one billion without sufficient English education. That society is incurable.



No need to make such rude comments. 

Also, most people in India don't speak Hindi. India is very diverse in terms of language, and English is all right in that sense. 

Also, English education is compulsary in India, and I can assure you, that most people can read basic English. Plus, people have the freedom to market their products in any language. If there is a market, that can't read English, business will cater to them. 

As such, there still is a huge non-English media, and products sector.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No need to make such rude comments.
> 
> Also, most people in India don't speak Hindi. India is very diverse in terms of language, and English is all right in that sense.
> 
> Also, English education is compulsary in India, and I can assure you, that most people can read basic English. Plus, people have the freedom to market their products in any language. If there is a market, that can't read English, business will cater to them.
> 
> As such, there still is a huge non-English media, and products sector.


Basic English equals sufficient English? Can a doctor explain everything in non-English? Why did I always hear English words in your Hindi TV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Basic English equals sufficient English? Can a doctor explain everything in non-English? Why did I always hear English words in your Hindi TV?



No a doctor can't explain everything in local languages. 

And as I say our local languages have just adopted English words.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No a doctor can't explain everything in local languages.
> 
> And as I say our local languages have just adopted English words.


So you doctors can learn western medicine in local languages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> So you doctors can learn western medicine in local languages?



no.


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> All important messages in India are written in English such as drug description and science books, which lays an unbreakable barrier between English speakers like PDF Hindus and more than one billion without sufficient English education. That society is incurable.



Almost all on-line contents in India are in English as well. For those Indians who do not have English proficiency, they are pretty much insulated from Internet. Even many smartphone vendors know nothing about internet. All Internet "goodies" that Indian members here keep bragging about, like Facebook, Twitter, etc, mean nothing to big trunk of so called "Indian Internet Population". That is why there is such a big discrepancy between their "Internet Population " and their actual online purchasing power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> no.


So different from East Asia and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Almost all on-line contents in India are in English as well. For those Indians who do not have English proficiency, they are pretty much insulated from Internet. Even many smartphone vendors know nothing about internet. All Internet "goodies" that Indian members here keep bragging about, like Facebook, Twitter, etc, mean nothing to big trunk of so called "Indian Internet Population". That is why there is such a big discrepancy between their "Internet Population " and their actual online purchasing power.


So pathetic. PDF's English Hindu world is so diffident from Indian world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> So pathetic. PDF's English Hindu world is so diffident from Indian world.
> View attachment 267789



There are two Indias, Brahmins' Frist World India, and Dalits' third World India. There are parallel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> PDF Hindus


----------



## zeronet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> no.


then i was wondering how indian doctors explain the diseases to the patients who don't understand english. i believe not eveybody knows english in india, but everybody will get sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

zeronet said:


> then i was wondering how indian doctors explain the diseases to the patients who don't understand english. i believe not eveybody knows english in india, but everybody will get sick.


If one doesn't know the local language for COPD, how could the doctors explain this term to their patient? I guess English is the best tool for Hindu populist politicians to keep the majority ignorant. This explains how they sell the 2012 theory to their voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> If one doesn't know the local language for COPD, how could the doctors explain this term to their patient? I guess English is the best tool for Hindu populist politicians to keep the majority ignorant. This explains how they sell the 2012 theory to their voters.



What "2012 theory" are you talking about?


----------



## TaiShang

*Yuan usage in S. Korea's trade settlement hits record high in Q3*
2015-10-28 14:18:05

The Chinese currency usage in South Korea for trade settlement hit a new high in the third quarter amid lower demand for the US dollar and the Japanese yen, central bank data showed Wednesday.

The portion of the dollar in export settlement came to 86.1 percent of the total during the July-September period, down 0.1 percentage point from the previous three-month period, according to the Bank of Korea (BOK).

The yen portion slid 0.2 percentage points from three months earlier to a record low of 2.7 percent in the third quarter, but the rate for the yuan increased 0.3 percentage points to a new high of 1.2 percent.

The lower demand for the dollar and the yen was attributable to a fall in exports to the United States and Japan, which slumped 8.9 percent and 12.9 percent each in the third quarter from three months earlier.

The portion of the dollar in import settlement was unchanged at 81.8 percent in the third quarter. The figure for the yen declined 0.2 percentage points to 5.3 percent, but the yuan portion rose 0.1 percentage point to a record high of 0.7 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's proved shale gas reserve reaches 500 bln cubic meters*
2015-10-28 11:18 CRIENGLISH.com _
Editor: Feng Shuang
_





Workers are working on the exploration of shale gas. (File Photo: zgkyb.com)​
Figures show China's proved shale gas reserve have reached some 500 billion cubic meters.

So far, shale gas productivity exceeds 6 billion cubic meters in the four major producing areas, including Fuling, Changning, Weiyuan and Yanchang.

Researcher with the China Geological Survey Ren Shoumai says that shale gas output has soared rapidly over the past three years.

"China's shale gas output was 25 million cubic meters in 2012 and that soared almost six-fold in 2014 to reach 1.3 billion cubic meters. Beginning from 2015, shale gas exploration in China has sped up and the output is expected to top 5 billion cubic meters this year, meaning China will become the third country in the world for shale gas commercial development after the US and Canada."

Currently, the exploration area of shale gas in China covers 170-thousand square kilometers, mainly in the Sichuan Basin and its surrounding areas.

In the meantime, the country had finished the drilling of some 840 shale gas wells at the end of this May.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What "2012 theory" are you talking about?


Supa Powa 2012


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Supa Powa 2012



Perhaps you should describe?


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> *China's proved shale gas reserve reaches 500 bln cubic meters*
> 2015-10-28 11:18 CRIENGLISH.com



China tops the world in shale gas reserve

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Perhaps you should describe?


Maybe pandas think they are the supa powa king of the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> China tops the world in shale gas reserve
> 
> View attachment 267815
> 
> 
> View attachment 267817


Is it similar to natural gas?
Chengdu's public bus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese outbound real estate investment to hit $20 bln *
China Daily, October 28, 2015

China's outbound real estate investment has climbed 50 percent to $15.6 billion a year to date, fueled by insurers' growing interest in boosting their real estate assets allocation, a report from real estate consultancy firm JLL showed on Wednesday.

"We are seeing a structural shift with Chinese insurance companies globalizing their investment portfolios, including real estate," said David Green-Morgan, Global Research Director at JLL.

Continued loosening of outbound investment regulations since 2012 is driving China's insurance groups to actively seek real estate assets in gateway cities around the world, says Green-Morgan.

These funds are keen to take advantage of the asset class's income-producing characteristics, its relatively low risk, and the benefits of a diversified portfolio. Chinese insurance groups could allocate up to $240 billion to direct real estate outside of China, based on current metrics, over a long-term period, according to forecasts from JLL.

"Currently, Chinese insurance companies' portfolios do not have a significant allocation to real estate, with many funds probably holding just 1 percent of their invested capital in the sector," says Darren Xia, Head of JLL's International Capital Group (ICG) in China.

"This compares with US or European funds, which tend to have a real estate allocation target of between 5 percent and 15 percent. This leaves big potential for inflows to the asset class as China's insurance industry develops."

JLL is expecting outbound investment into direct real estate to rise to approximately $20 billion by the end of this year, up from $16.5 billion in 2014.

As Chinese insurance companies become more active buyers of overseas real estate, their acquisition strategies have also evolved. The approaches have shifted from buying direct real estate to investing in funds and forming joint ventures, according to Green-Morgan. Joint Venture partnerships allow the companies to gain access to expertise and knowledge in local markets, he says.

China Life and PingAn Insurance recently joined forces with Tishman Speyer to undertake a $500 million Boston development project known as ‘Pier 4'. China Life has also co-invested with Qatar Investment Authority and Songbird to acquire '10 Upper Bank Street' at Canary Wharf in the UK.

Consistent with 2014 trends, the US, UK and Australia continue to dominate as destinations for Chinese capital in the first three quarters of this year. These three countries account for 70 percent of all outbound capital in the last two years, with New York, London and Sydney taking the lion's share.

Office and land deals continue to account for the largest proportion of outbound investment, at $5.7 billion and $5 billion respectively, based on JLL research.

 

*******

*Ping An, Blumberg line up $600m US realty fund *
China Daily, October 28, 2015

Ping An Insurance (Group) Company of China Ltd, the country's second-largest insurer, has formed a $600 million fund with Blumberg Investment Partners to make real estate investments in the United States.





Pedestrians walk near the Lloyd's of London building in the UK capital. Ping An Life Insurance (Group) Co of China Ltd bought the building in 2013. [Photo/China Daily] ​
The two companies plan to invest in long-term, high-quality US leasing assets. Most of these investments will be in New York City, the metropolitan New York area, central area of the Atlantic coast, northwest of the Pacific coast, Florida, Atlanta, and Colorado.

Headquartered in Denver, Colorado, Blumberg, a property fund, has investments in real estate, energy and resources and other sectors.

The investment also highlights Ping An's growing interest in US logistics assets.

The current deal is being executed by China Ping An Trust and Investment Co Ltd, a group subsidiary.

"Ping An Trust and Investment has been a pioneer in overseas investments and has abundant experience. We will continue to expand our business operations abroad," said Zhang Jinshun, chairman of Ping An Trust and Investment.

The two sides plan to continue to acquire premium properties with a future investment of $400 million. They have indentified some property projects with strategic locations, Ping An said in a statement.

Li Qingxian, general manager of overseas investment division at Ping An Trust and Investment, said: "There are huge business opportunities in US real estate and the partnership with Blumberg indicates our commitment to work closely with leading industry partners."

"Ping An will continue to seek more investment opportunities in overseas property, and approach suitable institutions and high net worth investors," he said.

The move is part of the ongoing trend by Chinese companies to acquire overseas properties.

Last year, China's Anbang Insurance Group Co bought Waldorf Astoria hotel in Manhattan in New York from Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc. And Ping An Insurance (Group) Co acquired the Lloyd's of London building from a Commerz Real AG-managed fund in 2014.

The US has become the top destination for investment from the Chinese mainland, followed by Hong Kong, Singapore, Australia and Malaysia, according to a report by Cushman & Wakefield, a global private commercial real estate services firm.

Lu Ming, research manager of Cushman & Wakefield, said part of the reason for Chinese enterprises' preference for US commercial property targets is that they are optimistic about the US economy.

"We are just seeing the very early stage of Chinese companies buying out overseas properties. In the future, we will see more diversified buyers, including smaller companies," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## applesauce

AndrewJin said:


> Is it similar to natural gas?



shale gas is natural gas

but getting shale gas is harder and requires a ton of water. problem for china is, unlike the US, the shale gas plays are older and deeper making it harder and more costly to exact than american shale gas which tends to be younger and closer to the surface.


----------



## AndrewJin

applesauce said:


> shale gas is natural gas
> 
> but getting shale gas is harder and requires a ton of water. problem for china is, unlike the US, the shale gas plays are older and deeper making it harder and more costly to exact than american shale gas which tends to be younger and closer to the surface.


Will the process be of huge pollution?


----------



## TaiShang

*Alipay to Launch Payment Service in Taiwan*
2015-10-29 






Logo of Alipay. [File Photo: sina.com]

Leading electronic payment platform Alipay has received approval to launch a payment service in Taiwan before the year end.

*Meanwhile, Alipay is expected to work with E. SUN Commercial Bank in Taiwan to offer a QR mobile payment service.*

More than 3-thousand convenience stores and shopping malls in Taiwan will offer the payment service to tourists.

Currently, Alipay has more than 400 million users worldwide and handles some 120 million transactions a day.

Half of those transactions are made on mobile devices.

***

My shopaholic friends will be very happy about this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zeronet

alipay is a business independant from alibaba traded in nyse. i guess the worth of alipay is even more than alibaba's market value


----------



## TaiShang

zeronet said:


> alipay is a business independant from alibaba traded in nyse. i guess the worth of alipay is even more than alibaba's market value



I bought a pair of Li Ning shoes online, shipped from the Mainland. But I paid through a local bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Will the process be of huge pollution?



It is not advisable so long as alternatives (including favorable international market) exist. They are best kept as strategic reserves for the worst case scenario.

Fracking is especially not good for water aquifers.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> It is not advisable so long as alternatives (including favorable international market) exist. They are best kept as strategic reserves for the worst case scenario.
> 
> Fracking is especially not good for water aquifers.


I guess they are already doing it in USA, God saves americano.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I guess they are already doing it in USA, God saves americano.



They are. And they contribute to cheap energy commodities, for which we are happy, as an exporter of half of our energy (oil) needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China ranks No 1 in global online retail trade*
10-29-2015 20:18 BJT

China's online retail trade now ranks first in the world and the number of Internet shoppers has surpassed 360 million, the China Internet Network Information Center reported today.

T*he Internet has been a boon to China's economy, contributing 7 percent to the country's GDP last year, said the center's report, which reviewed the Web industry's influence on the economy over the past five years.*

*Retail trade online more than doubled to 2.79 trillion yuan ($438 billion) in 2014, the report said, pushing China past the United States as the biggest online market in the world.*

Sales in the electronics industry, which includes smartphones and cloud storage services, also were driven by the Internet from 2011 to 2014, the report said.

Mobile networks have taken the place of computers as the entry point for users surfing the Web over the past five years. By 2014, China had 594 million netizens using mobile networks, up nearly 90 percent year-on-year, it said.

The report also noted there are currently more than 4 million application stores, helping users to shop, search and book tickets through their mobile terminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

*Georgia can help build a Silk Road of trade from Brighton to Beijing*

*By Irakli Garibashvili, Prime Minister of Georgia*

*Making it easier for goods to travel overland to and from China will enrich both Europe and Asia*







10:28AM GMT 28 Oct 2015

Shortly before Xi Jinping, the Chinese president, made his state visit to the UK, Georgia was hosting the inaugural *Tbilisi Silk Road Forum.*

Just as the Chinese president’s visit was historic for the UK, the two-day Tbilisi forum was momentous for Georgia and our region. The stakes attached to both events are huge. *The UK aspires to become a leading trade partner for China, while Georgia seeks to boost investment and economic growth through* the revival of the ancient Silk Road.

For centuries, the Silk Road was the most important land route connecting Europe and Asia. This distinctive path became a source of prosperity and intensive trade relationships. It also promoted the exchange of knowledge, experience, and cultural interactions among different countries. We are today breathing new life into this corridor of global prosperity and cooperation.

*My government’s goal is to build Georgia into a prosperous country that leverages its geographic location as a vital crossroads connecting East and West, and North and South. A regional hub and centre for exchange, Georgia is Europe’s natural gateway towards Asia.*

As Europe’s eastern-most entry point by both land and sea, we are Europe’s “shortcut” to the Silk Road and trade with China. With our deep ties to the European Union, including our new Association and free trade agreements, our historical links throughout the region, and our burgeoning trade links with China, India, and elsewhere in the Middle East and Asia, Georgia is the ideal platform to foster investment and economic exchanges.






*To that end, Georgia earlier this year hosted the annual meeting of the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the inaugural meeting of the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank.*

Global interest in Georgia is snowballing, particularly because of our strategic location and welcoming business environment. From Georgia, individuals and companies have easy access to billions of consumers in Asia and Europe; through Georgia, Asian products and energy resources reach Europe faster.

This project is not just about highlighting Georgia’s role as a bridge between Europe and Asia. It is about creating a shared benefit for all people from Beijing to Brighton and beyond.

*The Silk Road region accounts for two thirds of the world’s population and 60 per cent of its GDP.* It has the potential to become a key force to expand trade, develop new energy resource and supply chains, and increase cultural exchanges. The countries of the Silk Road are dynamic, and, thanks to reforms undertaken in recent years, we have strong and growing economies.

Nevertheless, no matter how much we can achieve individually, regional cooperation is critical to reaching our full potential. Our success will depend on our ability to fully harness the capacities and potential of the Silk Road, by generating new initiatives and ideas which boost competition – while avoiding conflict.

Significantly, the Chinese Government was a co-sponsor of our forum, the first time Beijing had helped organise an international event about the Silk Road outside China. Under the leadership of President Xi, this support shows China’s strong commitment towards Georgia and driving the restoration of the Silk Road.

Today, most goods travel from China to Europe via a long sea route. By working together, the countries along the Silk Road can transport goods from China to Europe significantly faster and at a fraction of the cost.

However, this means we must work together to simplify tariff and customs policies as well as integrate and modernise our infrastructure. We therefore concluded the forum with a work programme for how to deepen integration along the Silk Road, with a view to reporting next year on the significant progress made in implementing this plan.

A new era is opening for our region. We have much work to do, but I am excited at the prospect of future forums to spur our progress towards a bright future together.

By the same token, the UK has much to gain from embracing the investment and trade opportunities offered by the Chinese president’s visit. If the UK is as successful at this as Georgia was at our forum, we will all have made great strides in building a seamless and efficient trade network across two continents, launching a new era of peaceful and mutually beneficial cooperation.

_*Irakli Garibashvili is Prime Minister of Georgia*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Any guess of the sales number of singles' day on 11. 11.?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huan

TaiShang said:


> *China ranks No 1 in global online retail trade*
> 10-29-2015 20:18 BJT
> 
> China's online retail trade now ranks first in the world and the number of Internet shoppers has surpassed 360 million, the China Internet Network Information Center reported today.
> 
> T*he Internet has been a boon to China's economy, contributing 7 percent to the country's GDP last year, said the center's report, which reviewed the Web industry's influence on the economy over the past five years.*
> 
> *Retail trade online more than doubled to 2.79 trillion yuan ($438 billion) in 2014, the report said, pushing China past the United States as the biggest online market in the world.*
> 
> Sales in the electronics industry, which includes smartphones and cloud storage services, also were driven by the Internet from 2011 to 2014, the report said.
> 
> Mobile networks have taken the place of computers as the entry point for users surfing the Web over the past five years. By 2014, China had 594 million netizens using mobile networks, up nearly 90 percent year-on-year, it said.
> 
> The report also noted there are currently more than 4 million application stores, helping users to shop, search and book tickets through their mobile terminals.


What will be the total of China's domestic retail sales for 2016/2017?


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

AndrewJin said:


> Any guess of the sales number of singles' day on 11. 11.?


Pre-order for 11.11 already begun I was eyeing for tropical fruit then found some Philippines‘s best offerings..

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...423&pvid=200_10.176.139.160_554_1446190658533

Hope they taste better than local ones. @oproh @Cossack25A1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Any guess of the sales number of singles' day on 11. 11.?



Everybody is readying for the *battle 

March on! The Double 11 is becoming an international shopping festival.

The New Normal. 

***

Battle stations readied for ‘Double 11’: Alibaba’s logistics arm Cainiao prepares for China’s ‘Singles Day’ with military-scale campaign

Company plans to use over 1.7 million delivery personnel, 400,000 vehicles, 5,000 warehouses and 200 aircraft to support massive e-commerce event on November 11

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 29 October, 2015, 6:44pm*

Preparations have intensified for Alibaba Group’s “Double 11” day, the world’s biggest online shopping festival slated for next month, as its affiliate Cainiao Logistics unveiled a vast operation for the campaign that could rival the size of a full-scale military exercise.

“The massive number of delivery orders [expected to be] generated from this great online shopping event really pushes us and our delivery partners to do our very best,” Cainiao chief technology officer Ben Wang said on Thursday.

Cainiao estimated that it will deploy more than 1.7 million delivery personnel, 400,000 vehicles, 5,000 warehouses and 200 aircraft to support Alibaba’s Double 11 campaign, which is held on November 11 as part of the much-anticipated Singles’ Day event in mainland China.

*To speed up international deliveries, Cainiao has launched its “Hassle-free Logistics Service” - a programme supported by 49 cross-border delivery partners, which have set up 16 dedicated cross-border delivery routes and 74 warehouses to handle 4 million packages a day.*

Cainiao said it has also made arrangements to expedite customs clearance for cross-border packages via bonded warehouses, while integrating logistics data-sharing with local customs agencies in the four Chinese cities of Shanghai, Hangzhou and Ningbo in Zhejiang province, and Guangzhou in southern Guangdong.

This year’s Double 11 festival is shaping up to be the most international campaign organised by Alibaba as over 5,000 international brands from 25 countries are joining the event.

These brands will be able to sell directly to consumers in more than 200 countries and regions through Alibaba’s domestic and international online shopping platforms.

According to Alibaba, this year’s campaign will have about 40,000 participating merchants from around the world and 30,000 brands offering more than 6 million different products through its various online shopping platforms, including Tmall, Taobao Marketplace, group-buying site Juhuasan and the AliExpress global retail site.

Wang said Cainiao, which was established by Alibaba and a consortium of Chinese logistics companies in 2013, will leverage so-called big-data technology to deliver fast, world-class logistics services to both sellers and buyers during Double 11.

Alibaba posted total sales of US$9.3 billion, settled through its Alipay mobile and online payments platform, last November 11 as consumers from 217 countries and territories placed some 278 million orders for about a million different products during that 24-hour period.

That represented nearly 10 times the average daily volume of 30 million package deliveries generated on Alibaba’s China retail marketplaces in 2013.

New York-listed Alibaba kicked off two weeks ago the upcoming seventh anniversary of its promotional festival, which will be hosted in Beijing next month.

Jefferies equity analyst Cynthia Meng said in a report that Cainiao has formed partnerships with 49 logistics providers, including Chinese firms EMS, ZTO Express and YTO Express, as well as national providers the United States Postal Service, Singapore Post and Britain’s Royal Mail.




















According to Cainiao, it connects and coordinates a network of more than 3,000 partners in mainland China and overseas.

It has also established more than 300,000 pick-up stations where consumers can take delivery of online-ordered goods in more than 190 Chinese cities. In rural areas, Cainiao is working with regional “last-mile” delivery firms.

“Alibaba will cooperate with more than 180,000 physical stores across 330 cities nationwide to provide an online-to-offline (O2O) integrated service, offering seamless shopping experience to its customers,” Alicia Yap, the head of China internet research at Barclays, said in a report.

The O2O support from Chinese electronics retailer Suning Commerce Group, in which Alibaba recently invested US$4.63 billion to take a roughly 20 per cent stake in the company, will go live on November 11, Yap said.

Suning, which is based in Nanjing in China’s eastern Jiangsu province, has more than 1,600 stores in about 600 mainland Chinese cities.

It has also become a partner of Cainiao after Alibaba’s strategic investment. The combined logistics resources of Suning and Cainiao is expected to speed up deliveries outside of the major Chinese cities as these cover almost all of the 2,800 counties and districts in the country.

“Alibaba will have Suning warehouses help Tmall fulfil deliveries of fast-moving consumer goods on November 11,” Yap said.

“Suning will also help handle delivery of bulky items purchased from Alibaba.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> What will be the total of China's domestic retail sales for 2016/2017?


5 trillion dollars per year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

China-Georgia relations are seeing significant warming lately.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Georgian Parliament Speaker Visits China*

Georgian Parliament Speaker Davit Usupashvili, who is visiting Beijing, met head of China’s parliament Zhang Dejiang on October 14.

Usupashvili is in Beijing to participate in the two-day Asian Political Parties’ Special Conference on the Silk Road, which is hosted by the Communist Party of China. 

“Cooperation between our two countries has intensified in recent years,” Usupashvili said. “We are ready to engage in specific projects, which will be beneficial for the both countries… Georgia is a small country, but has a significant location, which can serve as a link between Asia and Europe.”

According to the Georgian Parliament’s press office, during the meeting Usupashvili thanked his Chinese counterpart for supporting Georgia’s territorial integrity, spoke about relations with Russia, ongoing “occupation” of the Georgian territories by Russia, and also noted that despite of challenges Georgia continues on its path towards the European integration.

Meanwhile Tbilisi will be hosting the first *Silk Road Forum* on October 15-16, which the Georgian government is co-organizing with the Chinese government. 800 participants from about 31 countries, among them 300 representatives from China, will be attending the two-day forum in Tbilisi, according to the Georgian government. The Chinese delegation is led by governor of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region Xuekerat Zakir.

Georgia’s PM Irakli Garibashvili, who *visited* China in September, *said* in his speech before the UN General Assembly earlier this month that that Georgia is “developing strong economic and trade relationship with China.”
---------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Aha. Whether Taiwan likes it or not, it is slowly being assimilated/integrated economically with China.

That's one way for Taiwan to prosper.


----------



## hexagonsnow

ahojunk said:


> Aha. Whether Taiwan likes it or not, it is slowly being assimilated/integrated economically with China.
> 
> That's one way for Taiwan to prosper.


You speak the true.But taiwanese may dont think so.They still hope Taiwan 's reincarnation will help them back to the gold era in 90s.With the fall of Clothing trade agreement,Taiwan lost the advance of competiton with south korea.In the furture , ten years,I dont think we will see any good indication for Taiwan.Specially the economic measure is kidnaped by the politic ideology.


----------



## AndrewJin

I like Alipay!
Last week I was in a guesthouse in rural Sichuan.
I didn't have enough cash, and they didn't provide credit card payment.
At last I transferred my room charge to the owner via Alipay APP.
And I transferred another 1000yuan, he gave me 1000yuan cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Great!

Another area where China has surpassed the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beidou2020 said:


> Great!
> 
> Another area where China has surpassed the US.



Um....the entire population of the US is less than 360M so of course you will pass it.


----------



## Dungeness

Beidou2020 said:


> Great!
> 
> Another area where China has surpassed the US.




eCommerce is THE area that China truly leaves the US in the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beidou2020 said:


> Great!
> 
> Another area where China has surpassed the US.





Hamartia Antidote said:


> Um....the entire population of the US is less than 360M so of course you will pass it.





Dungeness said:


> eCommerce is THE area that China truly leaves the US in the dust.



haha @Slav Defence you wonder how stupid flames start...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Hamartia Antidote said:


> haha @Slav Defence you wonder how stupid flames start...



hey, buddy, you have no idea how Chinese order their lunches, and their grocery. Give them credit where the credit is due. 

Do we get to enjoy the service like "*same day free delivery*" in the states? Let's face it, they have advantage over us in the states. It should not hurt your pride just because someone else is doing a better job.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China's Unigroup to Pay $600 Million for Taiwan Chipmaker Stake*

Bloomberg News @TaiShang 

October 30, 2015 — 7:39 AM EDT

Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd., the investment arm of China’s Tsinghua University, has agreed to pay about $600 million to become the largest shareholder in Taiwanese chip testing and assembly provider Powertech Technology Inc.

Unigroup, which is unlisted, will purchase a stake of about 25 percent in Powertech for NT$75 ($2.30) per share, according to a statement posted on the mainland Chinese company’s website on Friday. Powertech could expand its market share in China and reinforce its leading role in the global market after the deal, the statement said.

*The stake purchase is another step forward in the Beijing-based company’s expansion into the $80 billion global memory market. Unigroup is said to have considered bidding for Micron Technology Inc. and also said to be close to a deal for Tongfang Guoxin Electronics Co. This month, an affiliate agreed to buy a stake in Western Digital Corp, while Unigroup hired Taiwanese industry veteran Charles Kau, chairman of a venture between Nanya Technology Corp. and Micron Technology, as one of three global executive vice presidents.*

Taiwan hasn’t an received application for the Powertech deal, Taiwan’s Ministry of Economic Affairs said in a separate statement on its website, adding that it would consider the impact of Unigroup’s global purchases on Taiwan while examining the deal.

Taiwan’s Advanced Semiconductor Engineering Inc., the world’s biggest chip assembler and tester, said in August it planned to buy a stake of as much as 25 percent in Siliconware Precision Industries Co. for about NT$35.1 billion. Profits of Taiwan technology companies are coming under pressure amid increased global competition and weaker economic growth.

Powertech’s shares gained 3.5 percent to close at NT$72 on Friday in Taipei, adding to a 33 percent gain this year.

China's Unigroup to Pay $600 Million for Taiwan Chipmaker Stake - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Um....the entire population of the US is less than 360M so of course you will pass it.



US wasn't complaining when it was the largest of everything competing with countries with smaller populations like Germany, Japan, etc.

Like the US had a bigger population advantage over those countries, now the role is reversed.

China will surpass the US in everything. 
Get used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*China’s Tsinghua Unigroup Eyeing SSD Market*





SEOUL, SOUTH KOREA

26 October 2015 - 3:30pm

By Michael Herh

A new market report says that Tsinghua Unigroup, a new rising star in the global semiconductor industry, is targeting the solid state drive (SSD) market where Samsung is enjoying an overwhelming market share. According to a Market View report by D-RMA Exchange, a semiconductor industry market survey organization on Oct. 25, Western Digital, a U.S. storage company is making a foray into the SSD market after taking over SanDisk, a NAND flash company. Tsinghua Unigroup became the largest shareholder of Western Digital by taking over a 15 percent stake in the companies.

Analysis shows that Tsinghua Unigroup, which indirectly took over SanDisk, made a big investment after taking into consideration potential demand for SSDs, a hot future item in the storage market. The Chinese government announced the promotion of its semiconductor industry by raising a fund of 120 billion yuan (US$18.9 billion). Industry experts analyze that China aims to raise its own supply rate as the world’s biggest consumer of SSDs. China accounts for 30 percent of global SSD demand.

The SSD market is estimated at US$13 billion. In 2019, the market will outgrow the HDD market by breaking through US$20 billion in 2019. According to HIS, a market survey organization, Samsung Electronics took up 42 percent of the SSD market, 2.6 times the market share of Intel (16 percent), in the second quarter of this year. SanDisk came in third with nine percent, followed by Micron and Toshiba, both of which inked a six percent market share, respectively.

Samsung Electronics beat Intel in market shares last year as the former chalked up 34 percent while the latter only got 17 percent. This year, the gap has widened. This means that Samsung Electronics has market control in the SSD market, which is as strong as its market share in the DRAM market. But SanDisk shares Fab lines with Toshiba, and has maintained a partnership with Toshiba, the original developer of NAND flash memory. This fact indicates that Western Digital now has great potential to chase Samsung Electronics.

Tsinghua Unigroup took over technological companies such as STEC, Velobit, and Skyera to reinforce its flash storage technologies before acquiring SanDisk. SanDisk received technology from companies such as FlashSoft and Smart Storage. “Samsung is enjoying a comfortable lead in terms of 3D NAND technologies and prices. Thus, other companies will need a lot of investments to catch up with Samsung,” the report says.

SSD Market Fluctuation: China’s Tsinghua Unigroup Eyeing SSD Market | BusinessKorea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beidou2020 said:


> US wasn't complaining when it was the largest of everything competing with countries with smaller populations like Germany, Japan, etc.
> 
> Like the US had a bigger population advantage over those countries, now the role is reversed.
> 
> China will surpass the US in everything.
> Get used to it.



Of course! The only reason you need to surpass us is because you fell behind. That's not our fault.

BTW the EU is 500M...more than us.


----------



## cirr

Wed Oct 28, 2015 3:57am EDT 

*China's SAIC investing more than $3.2 bln in new energy vehicles*

** Aims to sell 600,000 green cars by 2020

* Green car sales tripled ytd in China (Adds context)*

Oct 28 (Reuters) - China's SAIC Motor Corp Ltd said on Wednesday that it would invest more than 20 billion yuan ($3.2 billion) in new energy vehicles in the next five years.

The company aims to develop 30 green energy models and targets total sales of 600,000 units by 2020, it said in a statement on its website.

The country's largest automaker also announced a partnership with the municipal government in Shanghai's densely populated Huangpu district to invest 300 million yuan in charging stations and services related to new energy vehicles. SAIC aims to build 50,000 charging stations nationally by 2020.

The Chinese government is using subsidies and emissions targets to push automakers to develop green energy cars, which it sees as its best shot at closing a competitive gap with global rivals.

Sales of battery electric and hybrid cars have more than tripled so far this year, while overall vehicle sales have only increased a meagre 0.3 percent, according to latest data from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. ($1 = 6.3565 Chinese yuan renminbi) (Reporting by Jake Spring and Beijing newsroom; Editing by Michael Perry and Christopher Cushing)

UPDATE 1-China's SAIC investing more than $3.2 bln in new energy vehicles| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Of course! The only reason you need to surpass us is because you fell behind. That's not our fault.
> 
> BTW the EU is 500M...more than us.



Where did I say it's your fault?

China at its best will be a very powerful country. That's what the CPC wants to achieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

got scammed badly last time. not not gonna buy any on 11.11 this time. i'd rather pay full price than get tricked again like donkey lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It is getting increasingly easier to part with your money thanks to the ease with which things and services can be bought and delivered to ur desk within hours，literally。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> got scammed badly last time. not not gonna buy any on 11.11 this time. i'd rather pay full price than get tricked again like donkey lol


Did you used Alipay? How did you get scammed?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Dungeness said:


> eCommerce is THE area that China truly leaves the US in the dust.



There are far more areas on the production side, but *on consumption* side yes, *China doesn't perform well* except say in eCommerce. It will take a lot more socio-economic reforms to convert the world biggest gross domestic savings into consumption, decades to go my friend.



AndrewJin said:


> *China retail sales up 10.9 pct in Sept.*
> BEIJING, Oct. 19 (Xinhua) -- China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.9 percent year on year in September, slightly higher than 10.8 percent for August, official data showed Monday.
> 
> The figure marked the highest rate of growth since the beginning of this year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).
> 
> In the first three quarters, total sales rose 10.5 percent from a year earlier to 21.61 trillion yuan (3.4 trillion U.S. dollars).
> 
> In the same period, retail sales in rural areas expanded by 11.7 percent, outpacing the rate of 10.3 percent for sales in urban areas.
> 
> *Online sales surged by 36.2 percent to 2.59 trillion yuan from January to September, totaling about 12 percent in gross retail sales, the NBS said.*



That's a good progress!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Haha,my family contribute a lot!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Haha,my family contribute a lot!


Mine too, all tissues, shampoo, even rice and oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> Did you used Alipay? How did you get scammed?



i bought from aliexpress. they don't have alipay, but have buyer protection. i paid for 5 x 64gb samsung class 10 micro sd cards and they shipped me 5 fake cards that only 32gb each and super slow class 2. the seller had 5 stars ratings with a lot of good feedbacks and a lot of items sold and has buyer protection for every items on their shop too. lol. how did that scammer got all those? alibaba, what the hell?... when i tried to get my money back, the seller account no longer exist. i had to jump through many hoops and a lot of time wasted to get my $125 back. lol. so much for 50% off on *11.11* lol


----------



## CHN Bamboo

qwerrty said:


> i bought from aliexpress. they don't have alipay, but have buyer protection. i paid for 5 x 64gb samsung class 10 micro sd cards and they shipped me 5 fake cards that only 32gb each and super slow class 2. the seller had 5 stars ratings with a lot of good feedbacks and a lot of items sold and has buyer protection for every items on their shop, too. lol. how did that scammer got all those? alibaba, what the hell?... when i tried to get my money back, the seller account no longer exist. i had to jump through many hoops and a lot of time wasted to get my $125 back. lol. so much for 50% off on *11.11* lol


You're so unlucky,but "5 stars"?(what's that?)
Maybe aliexpress is different from Taobao.
I think its overseas business havent matured,unlike its business in China.


----------



## qwerrty

Chinese Bamboo said:


> You're so unlucky,but *"5 stars"?(what's that?*)
> Maybe aliexpress is different from Taobao.
> I think its overseas business havent matured.



it's like ebay gold stars for trusted sellers that sold a lot of sh1ts and has few complaints from buyers.. so much for trusting that lol


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> it's like ebay gold stars for trusted sellers that sold of sh1ts and has few complaints from buyers.. so much for trusting that lol


I only used Alipay for payment. This will give me great protection. So far its fantastic. The seller know they cant used monkey method to scam your money since Alipay acted as a middleman holding on the money until you received and satisfy before passing to seller.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

qwerrty said:


> it's like ebay gold stars for trusted sellers that sold of sh1ts and has few complaints from buyers.. so much for trusting that lol


Different from Taobao...
Sorry,I can't fully understand what u r talking...


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> I only used Alipay for payment. This will give me great protection. So far its fantastic. The seller know they cant used monkey method to scam your money since Alipay acted as a middleman holding on the money until you received and satisfy before passing to seller.


that's same as aliexpress buyer protection and it's not easy to get your money back like advertised


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> that's same as aliexpress buyer protection and it's not easy to get your money back like advertised


I am not sure abt that. Alipay hold your money and will not send to seller first until you are satisfy with product with positive feedback. And that's how Jack Ma setup a huge online banking with billions of dollar. That mean the seller cant shut down his account and run off with your money, cos he havent received your money yet. If he runs off, Alipay just give you back your money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> I am not sure abt that. Alipay hold your money and will not send to seller first until you are satisfy with product with positive feedback. And that's how Jack Ma setup a huge online banking with billions of dollar. That mean the seller cant shut down his account and run off with your money, cos he havent received your money yet. If he runs off, Alipay just give you back your money.


aliexpress just added alipay few weeks ago. i'll try that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silo

Source ; finlandtimes.fi



> Nokia networks announced on Friday the signing of euro 930 million deal with China Mobile, said Nokia in a release.
> 
> Under the agreement Nokia will sell network equipment and support services to the Chinese operator.
> 
> Nokia network will also support China Mobile's 4G network rollout during 2015 and beyond.
> 
> State-owned China Mobile is the world's largest operator.
> 
> The agreement was signed on Thursday evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

silo said:


> Source ; finlandtimes.fi



Mutualism at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hairy crabs help China’s solar industry flourish*




A worker inspects solar panels at a farm in Dunhuang, Gansu Province. This year, China will become the world’s largest installer of solar panels. The price of the panels has plummeted due to oversupply. Photo: REUTERS




Power plants are teaming up with farmers to grow plants and rear seafood such as hairy crabs under the solar cells, capitalising on the large areas the panels require. Photo: REUTERS

PUBLISHED: 4:25 AM, OCTOBER 30, 2015

XICUN (CHINA) — As she plucks the weeds ensnaring a nascent crop of honeysuckle, farmer Yang Xinfeng makes an unlikely pioneer in the global renewable-energy revolution.

This year, China will overtake Germany to become the world’s biggest installer of solar panels, but as companies increasingly struggle to secure the vast land banks they need for solar farms, they are turning to an innovative solution: Growing everything from plants to hairy crabs underneath the solar cells.

This helps them to get around government restrictions on the conversion of agricultural land, win the support of local farmers and generate an extra income stream.

“This makes a lot of sense as solar can be incorporated into agricultural land pretty effectively and non-invasively,” said Mr Charles Yonts, an energy analyst at stockbroker CLSA in Hong Kong.

At the Xicun power plant in Yunnan province, Hong Kong-listed CLP has teamed up with local farmers to grow honeysuckle, which is used in traditional medicine, below the solar cells that sprawl across hill after hill in this mountainous region.

“It’s not easy to look after this crop because I didn’t know about it before, but I’m making much more money now,” said Ms Yang, whose earnings have trebled to 3,000 yuan (S$662) a month since she started working for the honeysuckle contractor brought in by CLP. “In the past, I had to take on extra jobs to survive, but now I’m more secure and I’m planning to buy a new sofa and refrigerator.”

As it doubles the capacity of the Xicun plant to 100 megawatts, enough to power thousands of homes in the nearby city of Dali, CLP is also working on a similar project in another part of China, where it will rear hairy crabs, an expensive delicacy, in ponds under its solar panels.

“Solar plants take up a big area, and one of the hardest challenges we face is obtaining land near major population centres,” said Mr Roger Yang, the company’s director for new energy in China. “Integrating food production helps us to convince the farmers to lease the land at a reasonable price and get local government support.”

With the price of solar panels having collapsed because of huge oversupply, a growing number of Chinese companies see an opportunity to make money while also earning political brownie points by helping the government meet its ambitious renewable energy targets.

Market research group IHS predicts that China will add a record 17.3 gigawatts of solar panels this year, slightly less than the total installed capacity of Italy, the world’s fifth-biggest generator of power from the sun.

Even after this breakneck expansion, China will be producing only 1 per cent of its power output from solar, but it will be far and away the world’s biggest generator.

While China has vast expanses of available land in its western desert regions, it lacks the high-voltage transmission lines to bring electricity to its main cities, and such a network would require billions of dollars and years of planning.

A government drive to solve the problem by putting more “distributed” solar cells on the roofs of houses and factories has stalled because of the lack of a smart-grid system that allows people and businesses to feed power into the grid and get paid easily.

In the meantime, more companies around China are launching integrated agriculture ventures, with plans to grow everything from mushrooms to animal feed under solar cells.

While CLP, which is part-owned and chaired by Hong Kong billionaire Michael Kadoorie, has long-term experience in building conventional and renewable energy plants around Asia, many of the other Chinese companies expanding into solar have a less impressive record.

Recent entrants include Evergrande, a property developer, China Oceanwide, a finance group, and Huiyuan, a juice maker. Solar-panel maker Hanergy regularly appears at promotional forums for greenhouse-mounted solar panels.

As in most other countries, solar plants in China can only turn a profit because of government subsidies, but it can currently take a year or more for new plants to win the necessary approvals before they receive their first payments.

Mr Frank Xie, a solar analyst for IHS in Shanghai, said those with strong financial backing or international businesses can ride out the subsidy delay, but some weaker companies will struggle to complete their projects, particularly given the wider slowdown.

Mr Yonts of CLSA said that despite the potential for financial problems in the short term, China’s huge solar investment will transform the industry globally by driving down costs, which are presently about 60 per cent higher than coal-fired power.

“That will make solar particularly attractive for countries such as India and Indonesia,” which both currently suffer from damaging electricity shortages, he said.

FINANCIAL TIMES

Hairy crabs help China solar industry flourish - FT.com

Hairy crabs help China’s solar industry flourish | TODAYonline

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SEOUL, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- The free trade agreement between China and South Korea is a starting point to an economic integration in Asia and the world, a South Korean research fellow said Saturday.

"The Korea-China free trade agreement is now about a bilateral trade but is anticipated to play a pivotal role that will affect Asia and the whole world," Han Jae-Jin, a senior research fellow at Hyundai Research Institute (HRI), said in an interview.

Seoul and Beijing signed their bilateral FTA in June after three years of negotiations. The two countries agreed to eliminate tariffs on more than 90 percent of traded goods each other within 20 years after implementing the deal.

In her recent parliamentary address for next year's budget plan, South Korean President Park Geun-hye prompted lawmakers to ratify the trade pact with China rapidly, saying that the delayed ratification will make local exporters lose an export opportunity worth 4 billion won (3.5 million U.S. dollars) on a daily basis.

"The Korea-China FTA has a significant meaning in the region as it will not be confined to South Korea and China and can be connected to other Asian nations," said Han.

Both Seoul and Beijing have already signed FTAs with ASEAN member states, raising chances for the Asia's No.1 and No.4 economies to expand economic cooperation with Southeast Asian countries through their bilateral FTA.

If the trilateral free trade accord, including Japan as well as South Korea and China, is inked, it would help further strengthen economic cooperation in Northeast Asia.

China's "One Belt One Road" initiative has many in common with Eurasia initiative, advocated by President Park, in terms of aim, strategy and target areas. It raises possibility for an expanded cooperation in trade and investment between the two countries.

"China's 'One Belt One Road' initiative provides a good opportunity for Asian countries as well as China," Han said, noting that the initiative would offer many opportunities for South Korean companies as Seoul entered the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) as one of founding members.

South Korea expected the free trade accord with China to raise its real GDP by 0.95 percentage points and create 53,800 new jobs in the next 10 years.

Economic cooperation between South Korea and China has persistently expanded in the past 23 years since the two nations set up diplomatic ties in 1992. After the 2008 global financial crisis, Seoul and Beijing have strengthened cooperation further via the won-yuan currency swap deal to stabilize foreign exchange market and the signing of the bilateral FTA.

Now, China becomes South Korea's largest trading partner while Seoul is Beijing's third-biggest trading partner as a single country. Trade volume between the two countries increased to 235.4 billion U.S. dollars in 2014.

"I think it is important to remove regulations like tariff barrier and trade quota on goods, mainly traded between the two countries, in order to expand bilateral trade persistently. In that sense, the Korea-China FTA will affect the bilateral trade positively and result in a trade volume expansion," said Han.

Han said that if the FTA takes effect, it will upgrade high value-added industries via increased exchanges between industries of the two countries, forecasting that trade items between the two countries would rapidly change from low value-added to high value-added ones.

Interview: China-S.Korea FTA starting point to regional, global economic integration - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Country's poorest to get a helping hand
2015-10-30 08:52 | China Daily | _Editor: Qian Ruisha_






_A farmer harvests grapes in Gelongshan village, Huaying, Sichuan province, where incomes have been rising because of a government-lead vineyard program._

China is determined to lift more than 70 million people and 592 impoverished counties in rural areas out of poverty by 2020, according to a statement released on Thursday following a four-day meeting of the Communist Party of China Central Committee.

The statement said that by 2020 the country will complete tackling regional poverty to build China into a moderately prosperous society in all aspects.

"It is a challenging goal," said Xiang Deping, director of Wuhan University's China Poverty Alleviation Development Academy.

"Because of historical, natural and environmental reasons, China has a large area of impoverished regions. It will not be easy to realize the commitment by 2020," Xiang said.

However, Xiang said China has faith in facing the challenge.

"China's anti-poverty achievements have been recognized by the world," he said. "International organizations are promoting China's experiences and are introducing some of China's ideas to other developing countries," Xiang said.

China has accumulated wealth in the past 30 years and now has the power to tackle poverty completely, the professor added.

President Xi Jinping reiterated the Chinese government's determination to lift 70 million people above the poverty line by 2020 at the Global Poverty Reduction and Development Forum in Beijing on Oct 16.

Xi said the Chinese government will enact more policies to fulfill the goal and also engage in the global poverty alleviation plan.

By the end of last year, China still had 70.17 million people in the countryside living below the country's poverty line of 2,300 yuan ($376) in annual income by 2010 price standards.

Hong Tianyun, deputy director of the State Council Leading Group Office of Poverty Alleviation and Development, said the government will carry out measures such as improving financial policies and services to enable more impoverished farmers to obtain loans for business startups. China was the first developing country to meet the target set by the UN's Millennium Development Goals program of halving the number of people living in poverty before 2015.

UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon said that the UN welcomed Xi's proposals and looked forward to further progress through partnership with China.

"It may be easier to eradicate poverty, but it is difficult to improve the education of people in a short time, which is at the root of reducing poverty," Xiang said.

Thursday's proposal also promoted gradually providing free vocational education to all students. The plan would first target students from low-income families.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Another example of integrated solar farm.

*枣树撑起“保护伞” 光伏开启新模式 *

发表时间：2015-10-22 16:05来源：新华网




光伏开启新模式 已经建成的枣树光伏大棚（10月21日摄）。​
 近日，位于黄河岸边的山西永和县红枣光伏大棚试点项目顺利完工。该项目将太阳能发电与红枣种植融为一体，在实现清洁发电的基础上解决了当地红枣的裂果问 题，同时，还配套雨水收集设施用于农业灌溉，达到了红枣收益与发电收益的最佳结合。此外，光伏大棚除利用顶部发电外，还可在棚下开展林下经济和家禽家畜养 殖，为扶贫开发注入新的活力和动力。新华社记者武敌摄 
Google translate:
Recently, located in the Yellow River in Shanxi Yonghe County dates photovoltaic greenhouse pilot project was successfully completed. The project will integrate solar power and planting dates, based on the realization of clean power generation to solve the problem of local dates fruit rupture, while also supporting rainwater collection facilities used for agricultural irrigation, to achieve the best combination of income and generating earnings by dates farming. Furthermore, in addition to the use of photovoltaic greenhouses on top, but also to carry out forest economy and poultry and livestock farming in the shed for poverty alleviation and development to inject new vitality and motivation. Xinhua News Agency reporter Wu Di photograph










​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> I guess they are already doing it in USA, God saves americano.



That too when US has been endowed with the most easy to extract shale gas reserves. 

I don't think it is advisable to tap them, for they can wreak havoc.


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> Another example of integrated solar farm.
> 
> *枣树撑起“保护伞” 光伏开启新模式 *
> 
> 发表时间：2015-10-22 16:05来源：新华网
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 光伏开启新模式 已经建成的枣树光伏大棚（10月21日摄）。​
> 近日，位于黄河岸边的山西永和县红枣光伏大棚试点项目顺利完工。该项目将太阳能发电与红枣种植融为一体，在实现清洁发电的基础上解决了当地红枣的裂果问 题，同时，还配套雨水收集设施用于农业灌溉，达到了红枣收益与发电收益的最佳结合。此外，光伏大棚除利用顶部发电外，还可在棚下开展林下经济和家禽家畜养 殖，为扶贫开发注入新的活力和动力。新华社记者武敌摄
> Google translate:
> Recently, located in the Yellow River in Shanxi Yonghe County dates photovoltaic greenhouse pilot project was successfully completed. The project will integrate solar power and planting dates, based on the realization of clean power generation to solve the problem of local dates fruit rupture, while also supporting rainwater collection facilities used for agricultural irrigation, to achieve the best combination of income and generating earnings by dates farming. Furthermore, in addition to the use of photovoltaic greenhouses on top, but also to carry out forest economy and poultry and livestock farming in the shed for poverty alleviation and development to inject new vitality and motivation. Xinhua News Agency reporter Wu Di photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Way to go。

Innovation is all about finding practical solutions to real problems。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Looks like wind power is more effective in generating electricity than solar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Looks like wind power is more effective in generating electricity than solar.



The most effective is nuclear. 

If China mass produces nuclear reactors, it could eventually give cheapest energy in the world. 

The best thing about nuclear energy is that its price doesn't depend on raw material: Uranium.

Most of its expenditures come from the huge costs of building the reactor, its operation, cooling system, and refining Uranium. And all of this is expensive because all of them lack scale. Uranium refining costs have already dropped to as much as a third in last 30 years.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The most effective is nuclear.
> 
> If China mass produces nuclear reactors, it could eventually give cheapest energy in the world.
> 
> The best thing about nuclear energy is that its price doesn't depend on raw material: Uranium.
> 
> Most of its expenditures come from the huge costs of building the reactor, its operation, cooling system, and refining Uranium. And all of this is expensive because all of them lack scale. Uranium refining costs have already dropped to as much as a third in last 30 years.


Uranium is limited on earth and the nuclear toxic waste is difficult to get rid off.

Wind mill is environmental friendly and has unlimited source. The only thing that limit it will be the amount of wind. Wind mill can easily generate large amount of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Uranium is limited on earth and the nuclear toxic waste is different to get rid off.
> 
> Wind mill is environmental friendly and has unlimited source. The only thing that limit it will be the amount of wind. Wind mill can easily generate large amount of electricity.



There is sufficient Uranium. 

And read about travelling wave reactor. It is something that promises to use depleted Uranium as well. 

Plus, you can use other substances potentially Thorium etc. You can also use Tritium for Fusion. So it is basically about research. 

But the potential for nuclear energy is boundless. Nuclear is a total step apart from all kinds of energy which essentially use either Mechanical forces present in Nature.

Ever wondered why there is a clear demarcation between conventional weapons and nukes? Because getting into the nuclear landscape is just one total dimension above dealing with the normal atomic and molecular forces. 

The kind of energy density nuclear can provide is unparalleled. 

Wind also requires the mining of precious resources for the wind mill to be created.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> There is sufficient Uranium.
> 
> And read about travelling wave reactor. It is something that promises to use depleted Uranium as well.
> 
> Plus, you can use other substances potentially Thorium etc. You can also use Tritium for Fusion. So it is basically about research.
> 
> But the potential for nuclear energy is boundless. Nuclear is a total step apart from all kinds of energy which essentially use either Mechanical forces present in Nature.
> 
> Ever wondered why there is a clear demarcation between conventional weapons and nukes? Because getting into the nuclear landscape is just one total dimension above dealing with the normal atomic and molecular forces.
> 
> The kind of energy density nuclear can provide is unparalleled.
> 
> Wind also requires the mining of precious resources for the wind mill to be created.



China wind power has already surpass nuclear power contribution is the largest source of energy besides coal fire generator. This trend will continue to get wider and I forsee it will not change in near future.

Wind power surges past nuclear in China, India, Brazil and South Africa : Renew Economy

The pros of wind energy is simply too much as compare to cons. Only price,the installation and unsight of landscapes are the cos I can think of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> China wind power has already surpass nuclear power contribution is the largest source of energy besides coal fire generator. This trend will continue to get wider and I forsee it will not change in near future.
> 
> Wind power surges past nuclear in China, India, Brazil and South Africa : Renew Economy
> 
> The pros of wind energy is simply too much as compare to cons. Only price,the installation and unsight of landscapes are the cos I can think of.



Those are very big cons. 

Plus, wind energy is susceptible to wild fluctuations. Nuclear is reliable.


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Unigroup hired Taiwanese industry veteran Charles Kau, chairman of a venture between Nanya Technology Corp. and Micron Technology, as one of three global executive vice presidents.



This is one excellent move. Tsinghua Unigroup has ambition & material resources to challenge Samsung's global dominance, through integrating best talents from Taiwan from fill the gap in tech/management capabilities and speed up the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

China’s Iron Ore Imports Surge: Long-Term Sustainability Doubtful - Market Realist
By Annie Gilroy • Oct 29, 2015 12:57 pm EST

*China’s iron ore imports*

Aside from being the largest coal consumer, China (MCHI) is also the world’s top iron ore consumer. *China imports almost two-thirds of the world’s seaborne iron ore*. 



*Imports are at the highest level for 2015*
As you can see in the above graph, China’s iron ore imports in September were the highest level of 2015 at *86.1 million tons*. This was a rise of 1.7% YoY (year-over-year) and 16.2% month-over-month. For the first nine months of the year, imports have totaled 700 million tons. They’re almost flat YoY.

*Exports and infrastructure projects spiked imports*
The current rise in iron ore imports is due to strong steel exports. In September, China exported 11.3 million tons of steel products, which is a 16% rise month-over-month and 32% rise year-over-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Latest China 2015 September trade data just released today, key stats:
> 
> Surplus at RMB 376.159 billion (US$ 60.342 billion)
> Exports US$ 205.6 billion; Imports US$ 145.2 billion
> 
> Crude oil import 27.95 million tonnes (204.95 million barrels, average at 6.83 million b/d)
> Other primary commodities imports have recorded further increase, include copper, iron ores, coal.
> On trade surplus:
> 
> The 3rd Quarter (July/Aug/Sep) is US$ 163.603 billion.
> The first three quarters combined is US$ 426.873 billion (already exceeded that full year of 2014)
> China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast
> China trade surplus reaches $137bn (for 2nd Quarter of 2015)
> 
> My estimate is that 2015 trade surplus is around US$ 600 billion.




Did you include the trade in services figures? 

China suffers a 25 billion monthly deficit there.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> This is one excellent move. Tsinghua Unigroup has ambition & material resources to challenge Samsung's global dominance, through integrating best talents from Taiwan from fill the gap in tech/management capabilities and speed up the process.



The whole issue though is if Taiwan will allow the deal to go through. 

It is the same thing everywhere.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Raphael said:


> China robot sales to almost triple by 2018: industry group| Reuters
> 
> Sales of robots in China are set to almost triple by 2018, defying a slowdown in the wider economy, the International Federation of Robotics said on Friday.
> 
> China is trying to modernize its industrial production and has identified robotics as a major area for growth amid labor shortages and fast-rising wages.
> 
> The world's second-largest economy still has far lower robot penetration than other big industrialized economies - just 36 per 10,000 manufacturing workers versus 478 in South Korea, 315 in Japan, 292 in Germany and 164 in the United States.
> 
> Frankfurt-based IFR said in a statement that annual robot sales to China would jump to 150,000 by 2018, up from 57,000 in 2014.
> 
> "The robotics industry is exhibiting rapid growth – completely unperturbed by the current economic fallow period experienced by other areas of Chinese industry," China Robot Industry Alliance Secretary General Song Xiaogang said in IFR's statement.
> 
> China's robot market is still dominated by foreign players like ABB, Kuka and Yaskawa but China is encouraging its own robot makers with subsidies and the number of Chinese robotics firms is growing fast.
> 
> Few of them have their own technology and struggle to compete on price alone, but in the long run the domestic robot industry is expected to become a leading force.




Statistics - IFR International Federation of Robotics

By end 2014 in terms of total stock

Japan still leads the world in industrial robots by far, operating close to 300,000 industrial robots. China Mainland, South Korea, Germany were about the same, operating between 175,000~190,000 robots. Taiwan operates 43,000 robots, about a quarter of China Mainland.




The average robot density

Of industrial robots installed per 10,000 employees in the manufacturing industry (2014):

Republic of Korea *478;* #1 highest across the globe

Japan *314*; #2 highest

Germany *292*; #3 highest

Global average *66;*
China *36;* Despite have the second largest stock in operation, density is still low
Sales & Procurement

In 2014, China was already the biggest market in which 57,096 new industrial robots were procured and installed, forecast for this year is 75,000. Given the low density and huge industrial base, the speed of automation shall continue to increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The whole issue though is if Taiwan will allow the deal to go through.
> 
> It is the same thing everywhere.



It is my sincere hope that things don't turn out as Item 2 of the following panel suggests：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emperor Modi

Shotgunner51 said:


> Statistics - IFR International Federation of Robotics
> 
> By end 2014 in terms of total stock
> 
> Japan still leads the world in industrial robots by far, operating close to 300,000 industrial robots. China Mainland, South Korea, Germany were about the same, operating between 175,000~190,000 robots. Taiwan operates 43,000 robots, about a quarter of China Mainland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average robot density
> 
> Of industrial robots installed per 10,000 employees in the manufacturing industry (2014):
> 
> Republic of Korea *478;* #1 highest across the globe
> 
> Japan *314*; #2 highest
> 
> Germany *292*; #3 highest
> 
> Global average *66;*
> China *36;* Despite have the second largest stock in operation, density is still low
> Sales & Procurement
> 
> In 2014, China was already the biggest market in which 57,096 new industrial robots were procured and installed, forecast for this year is 75,000. Given the low density and huge industrial base, the speed of automation shall continue to increase.


Our products will help China to become a developed country.


----------



## Beast

Emperor Modi said:


> Our products will help China to become a developed country.


You mean India raw material?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emperor Modi

Beast said:


> You mean India raw material?


TATA Robots are the best.


----------



## TaiShang

The deal will go through the parliament. Economy is not going particularly well (In September, GDP shrunk, actually), any government that does not provide good economic performance is doomed to lose. 

And Taiwan's sole chance is the Mainland. 

Greater economic integration is a basis for later geopolitical integration.

***

*Taiwan commodity center opens in Shanghai FTZ*
November 2, 2015

A Taiwan commodity center opened Sunday in the Shanghai free trade zone (FTZ) amid efforts to help small and medium-sized Taiwanese firms to seek business opportunities in the mainland.

Entrepreneurs across the Taiwan Strait initiated the idea of setting up the Taiwan commodity center to take advantage of preferential policies in the Shanghai FTZ at a summit in Taipei in December last year.

Authorities in the Shanghai FTZ will offer facilitation measures in customs clearance, inspection and quarantine.

Taiwanese businesses will also be allowed to sell their products at a direct sale center of Shanghai FTZ for half a year. Meanwhile, the FTZ will sell their products on its e-commerce platform.

Zeng Peiyan, president of the mainland-based Council of the Zijinshan Summit for Entrepreneurs across the Taiwan Strait, said he hoped the commodity center will become a window and platform to showcase Taiwanese brands and thus boost trade and exchanges across the strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> The deal will go through the parliament. Economy is not going particularly well (In September, GDP shrunk, actually), any government that does not provide good economic performance is doomed to lose.
> 
> And Taiwan's sole chance is the Mainland.
> 
> Greater economic integration is a basis for later geopolitical integration.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Taiwan commodity center opens in Shanghai FTZ*
> November 2, 2015
> 
> A Taiwan commodity center opened Sunday in the Shanghai free trade zone (FTZ) amid efforts to help small and medium-sized Taiwanese firms to seek business opportunities in the mainland.
> 
> Entrepreneurs across the Taiwan Strait initiated the idea of setting up the Taiwan commodity center to take advantage of preferential policies in the Shanghai FTZ at a summit in Taipei in December last year.
> 
> Authorities in the Shanghai FTZ will offer facilitation measures in customs clearance, inspection and quarantine.
> 
> Taiwanese businesses will also be allowed to sell their products at a direct sale center of Shanghai FTZ for half a year. Meanwhile, the FTZ will sell their products on its e-commerce platform.
> 
> Zeng Peiyan, president of the mainland-based Council of the Zijinshan Summit for Entrepreneurs across the Taiwan Strait, said he hoped the commodity center will become a window and platform to showcase Taiwanese brands and thus boost trade and exchanges across the strait.



Ever growing economic cooperation and integration is indeed the best and only way forward for both sides of the Strait。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing, Seoul sign 17 deals, boost economic partnership*
November 2, 2015

China and the Republic of Korea moved toward a closer economic partnership with deals to synchronize development strategies and speed up the ratification of a bilateral free trade agreement.








Premier Li Keqiang attends the welcoming ceremony hosted by Republic of Korea President Park Geun-hye in Seoul on Oct 31,2015. [Photo /Xinhua]


The two sides agreed on Saturday to launch a direct transaction market for their currencies in Shanghai, according to a statement released by the People's Bank of China.

China also supported the ROK in a plan to issue a yuan-denominated bond in China's debt market.

*Beijing also decided to expand the renminbi qualified foreign institutional investor quota, commonly known as the RQFII quota, held by Seoul to 120 billion yuan ($18 billion).*

Premier Li Keqiang and President Park Geun-hye witnessed the signing of 17 deals after a one-on-one meeting at the presidential Blue House in Seoul.

The two sides agreed to synergize economic development strategies, especially on innovation and the upgrading of the manufacturing sector, to encourage better understanding of each other's policies. They also agreed to encourage more cross-border projects among businesses.

The two economic allies agreed to help facilitate the passage of the bilateral free trade deal in their own legislatures, in addition to expanding the ROK's food exports to China and strengthening industrial cooperation.

Talks to mark maritime boundaries will be initiated as soon as possible to resolve issues stemming from overlapping exclusive economic zones in the Yellow Sea, the leaders agreed.

According to Seoul-based Yonhap News Agency, China and the ROK have designated Samsung Everland, which operates ROK's largest amusement park, as the host for two pandas to be delivered on loan by China next year. Sending pandas is a time-honored goodwill gesture by Beijing.

"My visit aims to take bilateral cooperation in all regards to a higher level and together maintain the stability in Northeastern Asia," Li said at the meeting.

Park said the ROK is willing to expand cooperation with China on trade, finance, innovation, manufacturing and medical care.

It was Li's first visit to the ROK in his capacity as premier.

China is the ROK's largest trading partner, and the ROK is China's third-largest trading partner. The two countries are the largest source of overseas students and the two most popular tourism destinations for their residents, according to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Huo Jianguo, former president of the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation under the Ministry of Commerce, said it is likely that the bilateral free trade agreement could take effect by the end of this year, since both sides are facing great export pressure in light of the global economic slowdown, and they hope the FTA will facilitate trade and investment.

Huo said the FTA will help stabilize the economy of China and the ROK, both of which are facing economic difficulties at the moment.

A closer economic partnership between the two countries is expected to energize all of Northeastern Asia and play an active role in the economic recovery of the region, a traditional industrial hub burdened by outdated industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The two economic allies agreed to help facilitate the passage of the bilateral free trade deal in their own legislatures, in addition to *expanding the ROK's food exports to China* and strengthening industrial cooperation.

Surely this means more kimchi、dried seaweed、kalbi and pulgogi in the Chinese market

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Jingdong Group to build China's biggest e-commerce zone*
2015-11-2 12:37:22

Chinese e-commerce powerhouse Jingdong Group will build an e-commerce industrial park in a north China city as a regional integration plan gains steam.

The business park, the biggest of its kind in China, will be located in Langfang City, Hebei Province. It will be built with Jingdong's investment, technology and human resources, while the Langfang government will help with infrastructure, according to a memorandum inked on Sunday.

The park will serve as an important logistics center for Jingdong Group, while Langfang hopes it will boost the city's e-commerce development.

The two also agreed to cooperate in government purchasing.

Jingdong Group is a major e-commerce player in China, with its subsidiary JD.com accounting for 25.1 percent of the country's online business-to-consumer market during the first half of this year, second only to rival Tmall under Alibaba at 57.7 percent, according to China e-Business Research Center.

China is encouraging the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration program, with Chinese Premier Li Keqiang saying on Saturday that the plans should be accelerated to explore growth potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The two economic allies agreed to help facilitate the passage of the bilateral free trade deal in their own legislatures, in addition to *expanding the ROK's food exports to China* and strengthening industrial cooperation.
> 
> Surely this means more kimchi、dried seaweed、kalbi and pulgogi in the Chinese market



From economic partnership there must be a road to strategic partnership. China is indeed blessed to have at least one developed, business-minded nation across its borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese high speed railway line opens opportunities in Italy*
2015-10-30 9:19:47


High speed railway line took central stage here at the Expo Milano 2015, where before the world exposition's ending day on Saturday, China left to Italy a legacy of collaboration opportunities.

High speed railway line is closely related to the China-proposed "Belt and Road" initiative, Wan Jun, Chairman of the Supervisory Board of China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), said in his remarks at a round table dedicated to opportunity collaboration between China and Italy in the sector.

Wan recalled the fundamental role of the ancient Silk Road in making cultural and economic exchanges possible between the East and the West. More than 2,000 years later, the vision of a new Silk Road launched by Chinese President Xi Jinping in 2013 has revived the need for more collaboration in the era of technology, he said.

With 17,000 km high speed railway line, above 60 percent of the global total and extending at pace of 8.2 km each day, China offers huge collaboration potential in particular to countries with a vocation for innovation, such as Italy, Wan went on saying.

Among the six collaboration projects signed during the expo event, involving important companies and institutions from the two countries, a memorandum of cultural communication was signed between CRRC and Politecnico di Milano, a world-renowned scientific and technological university based in Milan.

Giuliano Noci, marketing professor at Politecnico di Milano, underlined the importance of the "Belt and Road" initiative, that he defined an "occasion to relaunch a connection which has made the history of the world's economic and technological development."

"China has become my second home, and going so often to China, my Chinese friends have taught me that events are the starting point and not the arrival point... I believe that Italy and China have the possibility to develop an extraordinary synergy as concerns innovation," Noci said.

How can this happen? "Italy's creativity perfectly combines with China's ability to build projects on a massive scale," Noci said, wishing that what he called a "Sino-Italian Way of Innovation" will be born from such a complementarity.

Riccardo Rosa, Vice President of UCIMU - the Italian machine tool, robots, automation systems and ancillary products manufacturers' association - said he was impressed by the rapid development of China's high speed railway line. "China infrastructures represent a fundamental opportunity of collaboration for our members, which produce the components of high speed trains," he said.

High speed railway line is closely linked to increased transport capacity of goods, underlined Paolo Besozzi, the head of the infrastructure company of Lombardy region, considered the wealthiest region of Italy and one of the most developed in Europe, of which the capital city is Milan.

Road and sea routes, Besozzi explained, are undergoing significant transformations at the global level, which needs new shared projects. Logistics, from ports to railways and airports which have strategic positions both in Italy and in China, plays a central role in this new scenario, he added.

The energy sector, for example, can also open high speed railway line-related opportunities, commented Claudio Nucci, General Manager of Ansaldo Energia, which provides plant engineering for turnkey power plants, including process, mechanical, civil, installation and start-up engineering.

Nucci recalled the long-term strategic agreement signed last year between Ansaldo Energia and Shanghai Electric, a world leader in the manufacture of power generation equipment and other machinery.

"This was the beginning of a great collaboration with China which we believe can have strong development, also in the field of green energies," he said.

The round table was part of the event dedicated to "Belt and Road" initiative and Chinese brands, held at the expo's China Pavilion and organized by CRRC in collaboration with China Corporate United Pavilion, one of the two corporate pavilions that China has besides its national pavilion at the Expo Milano 2015, the Italy-China Chamber of Commerce and People's Daily Media Group.

@Andrew jin , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Samsung Opens Lithium-Ion Battery Factory In China*

October 31st, 2015 by James Ayre 

Originally published on _EV Obsession_.

An inauguration ceremony for Samsung SDI’s newly completed electric vehicle battery production facility in the Gaoxin Industrial District in Xi’an, in Shaanxi Province, China, was recently held by the Korean company.

Worth noting here is that Samsung SDI is now the first “top” battery manufacturer to develop an electric vehicle (EV) battery production plant in China; and to initiate mass production in the economic powerhouse.

_Green Car Congress_ provides more:

_The Xi’an plant has initiated its operation from September. It has finalized battery supply agreements with 10 local personal and commercial vehicle companies and is already delivering. Some of these companies include bus manufacturer Yutong and leading truck manufacturer Foton._

_The finalized Samsung SDI Xi’an Plant can manufacture batteries for approximately 40,000 full electric vehicles per year. The plant is capable of producing cells and modules. Preparing for increased market demand in the future, Samsung SDI will invest US$600 million into the Xi’an battery plant until 2020 with the goal of achieving US$1 billion in sales._

Impressive numbers. Not quite on the scale of the Gigafactory, but still quite notable. On that note, it should probably be remembered that, while operations are set to begin at the Gigafactory next year, full operational capacity isn’t expected to be reached for several more years. The opening next year is simply of the first phase.

Samsung Opens Lithium-Ion Battery Factory In China | CleanTechnica

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Samsung Opens Lithium-Ion Battery Factory In China*
> 
> October 31st, 2015 by James Ayre
> 
> Originally published on _EV Obsession_.
> 
> An inauguration ceremony for Samsung SDI’s newly completed electric vehicle battery production facility in the Gaoxin Industrial District in Xi’an, in Shaanxi Province, China, was recently held by the Korean company.
> 
> Worth noting here is that Samsung SDI is now the first “top” battery manufacturer to develop an electric vehicle (EV) battery production plant in China; and to initiate mass production in the economic powerhouse.
> 
> _Green Car Congress_ provides more:
> 
> _The Xi’an plant has initiated its operation from September. It has finalized battery supply agreements with 10 local personal and commercial vehicle companies and is already delivering. Some of these companies include bus manufacturer Yutong and leading truck manufacturer Foton._
> 
> _The finalized Samsung SDI Xi’an Plant can manufacture batteries for approximately 40,000 full electric vehicles per year. The plant is capable of producing cells and modules. Preparing for increased market demand in the future, Samsung SDI will invest US$600 million into the Xi’an battery plant until 2020 with the goal of achieving US$1 billion in sales._
> 
> Impressive numbers. Not quite on the scale of the Gigafactory, but still quite notable. On that note, it should probably be remembered that, while operations are set to begin at the Gigafactory next year, full operational capacity isn’t expected to be reached for several more years. The opening next year is simply of the first phase.
> 
> Samsung Opens Lithium-Ion Battery Factory In China | CleanTechnica



China continues to collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

LG Chem also opened its li-ion battery factory in Nanjing，China a couple of days ago。

The plant has an annual capacity of manufacturing batteries for 100,000 full electric vehicles。



TaiShang said:


> China continues to collapse.



 yes，no wonder Korean battery makers are falling over themselves to make the drive of tomorrow in China。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Strong demand to lift EV battery production in China

Staff Reporter 2015-10-31 10:09 (GMT+8)*

While government policy has spurred the explosive growth of the electric vehicle (EV) market in China, the industry's development has been constrained to a certain degree by an inadequate supply of batteries to power the vehicles, reports Shanghai's China Business News.

To meet the strong demand, many companies have been scrambling to invest in EV battery production, the report said, citing industry experts.

Several EV brands have turned down orders placed from August-October due to a short supply of lithium ion batteries and cells for electric vehicles, Fang Jianhua, the head of *Hefei Guouxan High-Tech Power Energy Co*, said recently at the Battery China 2015 trade show.

Fang said that for the first eight months of this year, China's EV output reached 123,500 units, but added that the shortage of EV batteries is estimated to reach 2 gigawatt hours (GWh).

The battery capacity, in short, could meet the needs of only about 100,000 passenger EVs and 30,000 business EVs, Fang said.

However, the government has established a target of having 5 million pure electric and hybrid electric vehicles on the road by 2020, suggesting that the demand for EV batteries will be enormous in the future.

Fang attributed the shortfall in EV battery supplies to lags in the implementation of government subsidy policies to promote the EV sector, which has made some battery manufacturers unwilling to go into full production as scheduled.

The inadequate supplies might also have resulted in the rapid development in the market for EVs for business purposes.

The huge potential of the battery market has prompted many manufacturing companies to rev up production, giving rise to concern over excess production of lithium ion batteries and cells, said Wu Hui, an investment division head of a consulting firm.

*According to statistics compiled by a Chinese battery website, for the first half of this year, listed companies have invested an additional 60 billion yuan (US$9.46 billion) in lithium ion battery production. It has also been estimated that additional investments in the field for the whole of this year are likely to breach 100 billion yuan (US$15.7 billion).

Strong demand to lift EV battery production in China｜WCT*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Emperor Modi said:


> Our products will help China to become a developed country.



In 2014 India procured & installed 2,196 new industrial robots, about the same as UK, less than Thailand, let's not compare to China, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*In China, solar farm could be a real FARM*
English.news.cn | 2015-11-01 12:48:51 | Editor: huaxia​




A Xinhua photo on June 30, 2015 shows a farmer rowing his boat at a solar/fish farm in east China's Zhejiang Province.​
BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- In a place like this, you can see rows of solar panels like in a regular solar farm. But you may be surprised to find it is a farm that actually produces food: underneath the solar panels there are vegetables growing, or hairy crabs crawling.

This perfect marriage of renewable energy and agriculture is an innovation by Chinese solar power operators looking for ways to circumvent the country's tight restrictions on the conversion of agricultural land.

Solar farms take up a big area and one of the hardest challenges the sector face is to obtain land near major population centers. "Integrating food production helps us to convince the farmers to lease the land at a reasonable price and get local government support," Roger Yang, head of new energy business in China for Hong Kong-listed utility company CLP, was cited by Financial times as saying.

Solar industry has witnessed gigantic development in China over the past few years. Solar power capacity in China will reach 150 GW in five years, up from 35.8 GW at the end of June, Dong Xiufen, director of new energy for China's National Energy Administration, told Xinhua earlier . The government' s goal is to boost photovoltaic-power capacity by 20 GW annually from 2016 to 2020, she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oproh

Woah China's economy is so bad right now that almost all international companies are building and investing in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

oproh said:


> Woah China's economy is so bad right now that almost all international companies are building and investing in China.



Always to the point, my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *In China, solar farm could be a real FARM*
> English.news.cn | 2015-11-01 12:48:51 | Editor: huaxia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Xinhua photo on June 30, 2015 shows a farmer rowing his boat at a solar/fish farm in east China's Zhejiang Province.​
> BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- In a place like this, you can see rows of solar panels like in a regular solar farm. But you may be surprised to find it is a farm that actually produces food: underneath the solar panels there are vegetables growing, or hairy crabs crawling.
> 
> This perfect marriage of renewable energy and agriculture is an innovation by Chinese solar power operators looking for ways to circumvent the country's tight restrictions on the conversion of agricultural land.
> 
> Solar farms take up a big area and one of the hardest challenges the sector face is to obtain land near major population centers. "Integrating food production helps us to convince the farmers to lease the land at a reasonable price and get local government support," Roger Yang, head of new energy business in China for Hong Kong-listed utility company CLP, was cited by Financial times as saying.
> 
> Solar industry has witnessed gigantic development in China over the past few years. Solar power capacity in China will reach 150 GW in five years, up from 35.8 GW at the end of June, Dong Xiufen, director of new energy for China's National Energy Administration, told Xinhua earlier . The government' s goal is to boost photovoltaic-power capacity by 20 GW annually from 2016 to 2020, she said.



Innovation and creativity. Make money, China!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Ever growing economic cooperation and integration is indeed the best and only way forward for both sides of the Strait。



Yes, and Taiwan is not just important, but critical to China's hi-tech industrial development especially in electronics/ICT sectors. I need to emphasize such paramount importance for a seamlessly integrated Greater China when competing against Japan, South Korea & Germany in the coming decades. May I take the liberty to quote from a very comprehensive post by @Martian2 :

1. Taiwan has a cumulative 137,867 USPTO patents (which makes Taiwan the third-highest foreign USPTO patent holder after Japan and Germany). Taiwan is a technological powerhouse. In comparison, Hong Kong is merely a financial center.

Citation: Patents By Country, State, and Year - All Patent Types (December 2013)

2. Taiwan is responsible for 60% of Chin'a high-tech exports. This was still true in 2012.

2005 Citation: MAS

(Page ii, first paragraph under Executive Summary): "Taiwanese electronics companies now carry out roughly a third of their production in China, and collectively account for around 60% of China's total information technology exports."

2012 Citation: Why Taiwan Is Asia’s Hidden Tech Mecca | Uncommon Wisdom Daily

"More than 60% of Chinese technology exports are made by Taiwanese companies. What that means is that most of the technology profits coming from anything stamped with 'Made in China' are probably going to Taiwan."

----------

Many of Taiwan's technologies have migrated to China. Notebook computers are now produced exclusively on the mainland. Another example is that China's SMIC is comprised of ex-TSMC employees. It is common for mainland Chinese companies to hire Taiwanese experts. If someone asks, I will use cutting-edge LED technology or specialty chemicals (citation from New York Times) as an example.

Taiwan is the third country in the world to build a sub-micron machine tool (after Japan and Germany). The last citation that I have from 2012 shows China can build a 3-micron machine tool. Taiwan built its first machine tool in 1954. It is reasonable to believe that Taiwanese machine-tool technology has migrated to China. Outside of the West, only Taiwan and China build CNC five-axis machine tools. Taiwan got there first. The West most certainly would not help China to build advanced CNC five-axis machine tools. Given the rapid rise of Chinese CNC five-axis machine tool manufacturers, a reasonable inference is Taiwanese help. Russia still can't build its own indigenous CNC five-axis machine tools. China leapt past Russia with Taiwanese technology transfer.

Taiwan's cumulative USPTO patents are clearly massive in terms of quantity. However, we have to examine the quality of the Taiwanese patents. This can be done indirectly and easily by mentioning ten large leading Taiwanese companies in diverse industries.

1. TSMC (or Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company) is the world leader in the foundry business with 50% worldwide market share. TSMC logic chip technology is currently being mass produced at a leading-edge 20nm.

2. Mediatek is a leading multi-billion dollar designer of systems-on-chip (SOC) for smartphones and tablets.

3. Quanta and Compal produce 80-90% of the world's notebook computers with Taiwanese patents.

4. AU Optronics is a leading LCD manufacturer. AU Optronics won a monstrous patent lawsuit against South Korea's LG where a U.S. Federal District Court ruled that LG infringed on four key AU Optronics patents.

5. Epistar is a leading LED manufacturer with 1,000 LED patents.

6. Formosa Plastics is a leading manufacturer of specialty chemicals.

7. Taiwan is the world's fourth-largest machine tool exporter and has built a sub-micron CNC machine tool.

8. "Delta Electronics, Inc. (Chinese: 台達電子工業股份有限公司), founded in 1971, is the world's largest provider of switching power supplies and DC brushless fans,[1] as well as a major source for power management solutions, components, visual displays, industrial automation, networking products, and renewable energy solutions. Delta Group has sales offices worldwide and manufacturing plants in Taiwan, China, Thailand, Mexico, India and Europe."

9. "In Taiwan, which has the second-largest chip-design industry after the U.S., Novatek is a standout. Chairman Ho Tai-shung has turned it from a little spinoff of United Microelectronics (the Taiwanese chipmaker that is the world's second-largest foundry, behind only neighbor and rival Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing) into a chip-design powerhouse. Novatek, based in Taiwan's premier high-tech zone, the Hsinchu science park, is the island's dominant provider of TFT-LCD driver and controller chips, key components in the liquid crystal displays used in PC monitors and TV screens." (from BusinessWeek)

10. "Largan is the world’s biggest designer and manufacturer of imaging lens products used in mobile devices." (from Bloomberg News)

Source: Three Waves of Industrialization | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oproh

Woah the figure for the first three quarters are way bigger than vietnam's whole economy, great news for China

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

@Shotgunner51 

I am still waiting for your reply. Are the trade in service figures included here as well?


----------



## Shotgunner51

oproh said:


> Woah the figure for the first three quarters are way bigger than vietnam's whole economy, great news for China



After quite a few posts, my observation is while exports remain strong, apparently China is speeding up on imports of say oil, iron ore, gold, and other materials of similar nature i.e. energy, natural resources for industrial use, non-dollar financial reserves. In other words, that's brings a question here: *Is China stockpiling strategic materials*? If you have any opinion please share, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*In pics: biggest photovoltaic project in agriculture in Changxing *
English.news.cn | 2015-10-22 19:58:03 | Editor: Song Miou





Aerial photo taken on Oct. 22, 2015 shows the biggest photovoltaic project in agriculture in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province. With an area of 1,460 mu (97 hectares), the 30 megawatts project ran its trial operation in late October. While the photovoltaic panels are used for generating electricity, the land beneath them are used for growing cash crops. It is estimated that some 10,000 tons of standard coal and 28,000 tons of carbon dioxide emission will be reduced in Changxing County every year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)











​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Innovation and creativity. Make money, China!



They should try growing acres of grapes between and beneath the solar panels。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s Solar PV Sector Achieves Rapid Growth Amid Global Economic Downturn*
October 30, 2015





Despite the softening in the performance of the global economy, China’s solar photovoltaic (PV) sector achieved rapid growthduring the first three quarters that ended Sept. 30, 2015, mainly driven by favorable policies put in place by the Chinese government.

According to the latest statistics from China’s National Energy Administration (NEA), installed capacity for the country’s PV power generation reached 37.95 GW as of the end of September, with 31.70 GW provided by PV power stations and 6.25 GW coming from distributed PV power projects. For the nine months, the country added 9.9 GW of PV power generation capacity, an increase of 161 percent when compared with the same period of a year earlier. The amount includes 8.32 GW from PV power stations and 1.58 GW from distributed PV power projects.

In addition, the country saw total PV power generation reach 30.6 billion kWh for the first three quarters, with about 3 billion kWh abandoned and PV abandoning rate reaching 10 percent nationwide during the period. The PV abandoning phenomenon was mainly confined to Gansu province and Xinjiang. Of the total, 1.76 billion kWh was abandoned in Gansu province, while 1.04 billion kWh was abandoned in Xinjiang, reflecting an abandon rate for the two regions of 28 percent and 20 percent, respectively.

The development of China’s PV sector started to accelerate during 2015. Total production value for the manufacturing side of the sector exceeded 200 billion yuan (approx. US$31.5 billion) for the first three quarters. Despite the slowdown in growth for the Chinese economy overall, the sector experienced a growth rate of 30 percent. Polysilicon production grew 20 percent year on year to about 105,000 tons, while module production grew 26.4 percent to about 29 GW. In addition, production for silicon chips and cells reached 6.8 billion units and 28 GW, respectively.

China Photovoltaic Industry Association chairman Gao Jifan explained that, throughout the whole industry chain, the internal rate of return for development projects at China’s PV power stations has been ranging between 8 percent and 10 percent, significantly higher than the average level for the manufacturing sector overall.

Last year, almost all of the top 20 module manufacturers across China became involved in development projects for downstream power stations. In the first eight months of this year, investment in the country’s PV-related sector reached 68.5 billion yuan (approx. US$10.8 billion), up 39.4 percent year on year. The growth is 0.6 percentage points lower than for the first seven months, but an impressive 33.4 percentage points higher than the same period of 2014.

Looking forward into the fourth quarter, China’s PV sector is expected to achieve significant growth due to the favorable effects arising from newly-added PV installed capacity by the NEA. The accumulated installed capacity for the full year of 2015 is expected to reach 43 GW, exceeding Germany’s installed capacity to become the world’s largest PV application country.

Gao further added that both the price for PV modules and profit margin for the module manufacturers is expected to grow slightly, while the adoption rate by power generation firms is expected to further accelerate.

China’s Solar PV Sector Achieves Rapid Growth Amid Global Economic Downturn - Renewable Energy World

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

zeronet said:


> oil reserve is costly, u simply don't have enough space to keep those huge oil reserve, unless we can inject billions of tons of crude oil into empty oil wells in the places like Daqing oil field.
> 
> other stuff, gold? the only gold traded on market is paper gold that u don't want, so forget about it.



Building up oil reserves might be costly but it is also a must for the purpose of security in times of crisis. China's medium-term goal is to achieve 90-day SPR. I guess he long-term aim is 120-day. 

I believe it is a required investment. Especially at a time when oil is considerably cheap, it is advisable to stockpile foreign oil and save national reserves. Also makes environmental sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Markets | Mon Nov 2, 2015 1:39am EST

*Taiwan's MediaTek says open to cooperation with China in chip sector*

TAIPEI

Nov 2 Taiwan and China should cooperate in the semiconductor sector, Taiwan chip designer MediaTek Inc said on Monday, in response to media reports that said China's state-backed tech conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd was interested in the firm.

Taiwan's government heavily regulates investments related to China and the island's semiconductor industry, which is a mainstay for the economy and one of the world's largest.

China is trying to develop its own fledgling chip industry and on Friday, Tsinghua Unigroup said it was buying a 25 percent stake in Powertech Technology Inc for $600 million.

*Taiwan's Commercial Times newspaper quoted Tsinghua Unigroup's Chairman Zhao Weiguo as saying on Sunday his firm would be willing to merge its units Spreadtrum and RDA Microelectronics with MediaTek in order to overtake Qualcomm Inc.*

Asked about the media report, MediaTek said in a statement that as long as government policies allowed, it was open to "join hands and raise the status and competitiveness of the Chinese and Taiwanese enterprises in the global chip industry".

Unigroup became a force to be reckoned with in the semiconductor industry after it bought Chinese chipmakers RDA Microelectronics and Spreadtrum in deals totalling $1.6 billion last year.

In October, a person familiar with the matter told Reuters that Tsinghua Unigroup had hired as its global executive vice president a Taiwanese chip industry veteran who was instrumental in building up Taiwan's memory chip sector.

(Reporting by J.R. Wu; Editing by Miral Fahmy)

Taiwan's MediaTek says open to cooperation with China in chip sector| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Taiwan to review rules on investment by Chinese chip firms*

2015/11/02 17:13:15





*John Deng (鄧振中)*

Taipei, Nov. 2 (CNA) *Taiwanese investment and financial regulators said Monday they will review the regulations related to investment by Chinese chip companies, amid reports of a merger between Tsinghua Unigroup (紫光) of China and Taiwanese chip designer MediaTek Inc. (聯發科).*

In reviewing the regulations, the Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) will strive to meet the needs of individual companies while protecting Taiwan's interests, Economics Minister John Deng (鄧振中) told the press on the sidelines of a hearing of the Legislature's Economics Committee.

He however did not indicate whether his ministry would give approval for Chinese investment in the domestic integrated circuit (IC) design sector, saying only that the MOEA would consider industry demand as well as the impact of such a move on employment and technological development in Taiwan.

Deng also said he "highly disagrees" with Tsinghua Unigroup's recent statement that the Chinese government should take action to force the removal of Taiwan's regulations on Chinese investment in the IC design sector.

The Chinese government is wise enough to make the right move and not hurt the relationship between Taiwan and China, he said.

Taiwan permits Chinese investment in several semiconductor businesses, but retains a ban on such investments in the IC design sector.

Meanwhile, the Financial Supervisory Commission (FSC) is reviewing its regulations on acquisitions and hostile takeovers, and may modify them, if necessary, FSC Chairman Tseng Ming-chung (曾銘宗) said Monday.

The issue was highlighted earlier in day in the Taiwanese media, which cited Tsinghua Unigroup Chairman Zhao Weiguo (趙偉國) as saying that two of the group's chip-making subsidiaries, Spreadtrum Communications Inc. and RDA Microelectronics Inc., would be interested in merging with MediaTek, if Taiwan's regulations permitted.

Zhao also said the Chinese government should ban the sale of chips manufactured and branded by Taiwanese companies, as part of the effort to achieve further opening of Taiwan's IC design sector to Chinese investment, according to the reports.

On Oct. 30, Taiwan's Powertech Technology Inc. (力成) said it had agreed to sell a 25 percent stake to Tsinghua Unigroup, pending approval by the Taiwan government.

If the deal is approved, it will be first investment by a Chinese company in Taiwan's chip testing and packaging industry.

Tsinghua Unigroup, a business arm of China's prominent Tsinghua University, has been working to build its presence in the global semiconductor industry. 

(By Huang Chao-wen, Chen Chun-hua, Jackson Chang and Jeffrey Wu)
ENDITEM/pc

Taiwan to review rules on investment by Chinese chip firms | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Götterdämmerung said:


> No, search on youtube for Catherine Austin Fitts and Breakaway Civilization. She was the former Assistant Secretary of Housing and Federal Housing during the first Bush administration and an expert of the Wall St.


Illuminati 
光明黨

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China-built cars have less defects than US-built | JD Power*

Made-in-China Quality Is Not Good Enough, Lexus Says - Bloomberg Business (November 3, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Martian2 said:


> *China-built cars have less defects than US-built | JD Power*
> 
> Made-in-China Quality Is Not Good Enough, Lexus Says - Bloomberg Business (November 3, 2015)



Another funny article. Thanks for making my day Martian 

“There’s too much quality risk in China to produce there,” Takashi Yamamoto, executive vice president of Lexus International and an engineer who’s worked at Toyota for 33 years. The company also still has to improve the brand’s awareness and standing among consumers. “When that difficulty is gone, maybe local production is likely to be launched in China, maybe several decades later,” he said.

--->several decades later, China will be using electric cars. Lexus? Why would people buy a Lexus when BMW and Mercedes is more high end for a lower price?

"The 5 Series cars produced at BMW’s plant in Shenyang in northeastern China have won top ranking in J.D. Power & Associates’ quality award for the past four years"

---->ok so good so far,

"New-vehicle owners reported 105 problems per 100 vehicles in J.D. Power’s China initial quality study, released last week. The number of problems reported has fallen from 168 in 2010, and was lower than the 112 industry average for the U.S. market this year."

---->Then this 

'“It doesn’t necessarily mean that China vehicles have better quality,..Geoff Broderick, an automotive analyst for J.D. Power, wrote in an e-mail."

---> He forgot to mention the US car industries have 100 years of producing cars but still can't get the Mustang right even after 60 years of production

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Another funny article. Thanks for making my day Martian
> 
> “There’s too much quality risk in China to produce there,” Takashi Yamamoto, executive vice president of Lexus International and an engineer who’s worked at Toyota for 33 years. The company also still has to improve the brand’s awareness and standing among consumers. “When that difficulty is gone, maybe local production is likely to be launched in China, maybe several decades later,” he said.
> 
> --->several decades later, China will be using electric cars. Lexus? Why would people buy a Lexus when BMW and Mercedes is more high end for a lower price?
> 
> "The 5 Series cars produced at BMW’s plant in Shenyang in northeastern China have won top ranking in J.D. Power & Associates’ quality award for the past four years"
> 
> ---->ok so good so far,
> 
> "New-vehicle owners reported 105 problems per 100 vehicles in J.D. Power’s China initial quality study, released last week. The number of problems reported has fallen from 168 in 2010, and was lower than the 112 industry average for the U.S. market this year."
> 
> ---->Then this
> 
> '“It doesn’t necessarily mean that China vehicles have better quality,..Geoff Broderick, an automotive analyst for J.D. Power, wrote in an e-mail."
> 
> ---> He forgot to mention the US car industries have 100 years of producing cars but still can't get the Mustang right even after 60 years of production



Western spin doctor. This is how they manipulate information and create opinion as opposed to facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

***

*China's CNNC may buy into French nuclear company*
November 3, 2015





An Areva building. [File photo]


Areva said on Monday it had signed a memorandum of understanding for a possible partnership with China National Nuclear Corporation that could see the Chinese group take a minority stake in the French nuclear company.

The partnership would also cover "uranium mining, front end, recycling, logistics, decommissioning and dismantling", Areva said in a statement.

The deal excludes the reactor business that French power group EDF is buying from Areva, the company said.

"This project offers numerous opportunities for both AREVA and CNNC," Areva Chairman Philippe Varin said in the statement following a ceremony in Beijing.

"Strengthening the cooperation with our Chinese partners is an integral factor for Areva's future success," said the statement, issued during a visit to China by French President Francois Hollande.

The French government wants utility EDF and nuclear group Areva, both State-owned, to keep a combined 66 percent stake in Areva's former reactor building arm Areva NP, a government source told Reuters on Oct 6.

With respective stakes of 51 percent for EDF and 15 percent for Areva, this would open the door for outside investors to buy into Areva NP and limit the amount of funds the French state will have to spend on saving the nuclear firm.

After four consecutive years of losses wiped out Areva's capital, EDF said in July it had agreed to buy 51-75 percent of Areva's reactor arm Areva NP, while Areva would keep a maximum 25 percent and EDF would look for other investors to invest in Areva NP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China becoming a major investment market for Intel*

Monica Chen, San Diego; Joseph Tsai

DIGITIMES [Thursday 5 November 2015]

Intel Capital is estimated to invest a total of US$500 million in 2015. Prior to the end of October, Intel Capital had already invested US$168 million in China and with a separate US$1 billion investment in the Tsinghua Unigroup, several funds established specifically for China-based firms, and an US$5.5 billion investment to upgrade its wafer foundry in Dalian. China has already become a key investment market.

Intel Capital unveiled several investments in China in the second half including an US$60 million investment in Hong Kong-based unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) manufacturer Yuneec and a combined US$67 million investment in eight China-based companies covering industries such as smart device equipment, robots and cloud computing service applications.

In early November, Intel announced investment in China-based Perfant Technology, a company that mainly focuses on developing artificial intelligence, machine vision, 3D modeling and virtual reality technologies. Perfant's 360-degree camera, Eyesir, is capable of being used for travel, aerial and virtual reality applications. Perfant is also planning to launch a new product designed based on Intel's RealSense technology.

As for Taiwan, Microprogram Information has received funding from Intel Capital, showing that China's IT industry has grown rapidly in terms of both innovation and technology and Taiwan's IT industry will continue to face increasing competition from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Massive telecoms giant Huawei flexes its enterprise IT muscles | The Register*

Huawei had 58% year-over-year growth in the storage market for data centers (see chart below).
----------

Huawei who? We probe the sleeping storage dragon's brains • The Register

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> *Massive telecoms giant Huawei flexes its enterprise IT muscles | The Register*
> 
> Huawei who? We probe the sleeping storage dragon's brains • The Register



Do you think the recent settlement on the SANY/Ralls vs Obama lawsuite will lower or even remove political barrier for Huawei's entry into US?

Obama blocks Chinese wind farm over national security | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Shotgunner51 said:


> Do you think the recent settlement on the SANY/Ralls vs Obama lawsuite will lower or even remove political barrier for Huawei's entry into US?
> 
> Obama blocks Chinese wind farm over national security | Page 2


No. Congress and its protectionist lobbyists (e.g. CISCO) will try to block Huawei for as long as possible.

Right now, the US telecoms market is larger than China's.

Since the US can currently maintain a trade advantage by invoking national security (despite Huawei's willingness to share its source code), the protectionist barrier will remain in place.

That won't be true in about five years.

After China's telecoms market becomes larger than the US telecoms market, you will see the US administration (with the full support of Congress) back a open-market competition between Huawei and CISCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Outline of China's next five year plan*





*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

China's Yashili New Zealand Dairy Company, a subsidiary of China's Yashili International Holdings and Mengniu Dairy Compay, has opened an infant formula plant Pokeno, south of Auckland.

The 145 million U.S. dollar plant which was constructed over three years, will produce formula for the Chinese market.

The new plant will employ 85 staff and have an annual production capacity of around 52-thousand tons of formula product.

Shipments are expected to begin early next year.

China is the fastest growing dairy market in the world.

Its infant formula market is expected to grow to about 21 billion U.S. dollars by 2017. (Photo/CRI)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> China's Yashili New Zealand Dairy Company, a subsidiary of China's Yashili International Holdings and Mengniu Dairy Compay, has opened an infant formula plant Pokeno, south of Auckland.
> 
> The 145 million U.S. dollar plant which was constructed over three years, will produce formula for the Chinese market.
> 
> The new plant will employ 85 staff and have an annual production capacity of around 52-thousand tons of formula product.
> 
> Shipments are expected to begin early next year.
> 
> China is the fastest growing dairy market in the world.
> 
> Its infant formula market is expected to grow to about 21 billion U.S. dollars by 2017. (Photo/CRI)


The world is feeding Chinese appetite. More beef!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*10 Highlights on People's Livelihood in 13th Five-Year Plan*







*Highlights Goals and Hopes*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's record $61.64 billion October 2015 trade surplus*

Think of China as a company.

Profitability is increasingly dramatically. This means China is becoming more efficient.

Like any multinational company, you eliminate the low-profit product lines and focus on the high-margin ones.

Similarly, China Inc. is shifting its focus into exporting high-speed rail, satellites, and civilian passenger jets (e.g. ARJ-21 and C919).

China's record-setting $61.64 billion October 2015 trade surplus proves that China's strategy is working.

China details record trade surplus | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's regional growth indicates economy bottoming out*
BEIJING - China's central and western provinces reported stronger economic growth than their eastern peers during the first three quarters, indicating easing measures may have began to take effect.

At least 27 provincial-level regions in China unveiled their gross domestic product (GDP) growth for the third quarter of this year on Thursday. A total of 17 reported faster GDP growthin the first three quarters than in the first half year, six of them stayed flat, and four regions slowed.

Many attributed stronger growth to a recovery in the property sector, resilient consumption, especially online, and continued growth of emerging industries.

*The landlocked western and central provinces have shown stronger growth than their moredeveloped coastal counterparts, with southwestern Chongqing municipality ranking at the topwith 11 percent GDP growth in the first three quarters.*

Meanwhile, Beijing, Shanghai and eastern Zhejiang province reported slower growth in the first three quarters than the first half, amid what local officials say is an economic restructuring toward service and tech-intensive industries.

Quarterly growth of the Chinese economy moderated to a six year low of 6.9 percent in the third quarter this year.

Rise of the west

Economic powerhouse Chongqing has retained the top spot for growth among all Chinese provincial-level regions for seven straight months. Chongqing was followed by Guizhou province, also located in the southwest, with 10.8 percent year-on-year growth during the same period.

Consumption-driven growth has been a major contributing factor for their economies, with retail sales in Chongqing and Guizhou growing by 12.3 and 11.5 percent in the first three quarters respectively, above the national average of 10.5 percent.

Zhang Fumin, vice director of the Chongqing Statistics Bureau, also attributed Chongqing's outstanding economic growth to the robust development of manufacturing and the high-tech industry.

The city's manufacturing sector maintained relatively rapid growth, with auto and IT, its two backbone industries, growing 13.4 and 24.8 percent respectively for the first three quarters.

Zhang said the high-tech sector has become a new growth engine, offsetting the impact of slowing traditional industries.

Guizhou's restructuring has proven a healthy source of growth for the province. The economy is reducing its reliance on coal mining and nurturing new areas such as tourism and a more competitive agriculture sector, according to Hu Xiaodeng, professor with Guizhou Academy of Social Sciences, a government think tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Europe ‘still bright’ for Hanergy*
2015-11-9 0:13:01

*HK probe led to end of IKEA partnership: experts*





A solar car on show at Hanergy's headquarters in Beijing in May 2015 Photo: CFP

Hanergy Thin Film Power Group, a leading solar equipment manufacturer in China, said on Sunday that it would retain access to the European market even though its partnership with Sweden-based furniture giant IKEA Group has ended.

In a statement sent to the Global Times, Hanergy said that its partnership with IKEA ended on November 1, but it would continue to offer solar power products and expand its business in Europe. 

Hanergy, which is under investigation by Hong Kong regulators, said in the statement that it gained thousands of customers in Europe through the partnership with IKEA, but both parties mutually decided to not renew the contract in order to "seek more beneficial cooperation models".

Hanergy signed a deal with IKEA in 2012 under which Hanergy would install rooftop solar panels for IKEA stores in China and IKEA would sell thin-film solar panels for residential use in its stores in the UK, the Netherlands and Switzerland, according to the information sent to the Global Times on Sunday by Hanergy.

Though Hanergy made no mention of any investigation by Hong Kong stock market regulators in the statement, experts suggested that the probe was the main reason IKEA had declined to renew the partnership with Hanergy.

Shen Fuxin, secretary-general of the Zhejiang Solar Energy Industry Association, told the Global Times Sunday that the contract was not a "major loss" for Hanergy, but the termination of the agreement showed the investigation had caused difficulties for the company.

Hanergy suspended trading of its shares after the price dropped by 47 percent on May 20, chairman of the parent company Hanergy Holding Group Li Hejun said on September 29, according to a post on the company's website. The suspension remained in effect as of Sunday.

The Hong Kong Securities and Futures Commission (SFC) launched an investigation into Hanergy, according to a statement on the SFC's website on May 28. The SFC hasn't provided further details about the probe, but media reports have suggested that the company was investigated for alleged related-party transactions. 

Li admitted in the post that Hanergy had engaged in the transactions but said they were "no longer relevant" because the parent company was initially a client of the company. He also pointed out other issues at Hanergy, including a complex structure and absence of transparency, and called for reforms.

Shen said the investigation had a significant impact on Hanergy and created uncertainty about the company's future. "A new business model is necessary for the company," Shen noted. 

Lin Boqiang, director of the Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, agreed, adding that such an investigation would shake the confidence of investors and business partners in the company and create obstacles to the company's growth.

But the top priority now was for Hanergy to "handle" the investigation to enable the company to move forward in the solar energy business, which has immense growth potential, Lin said.

Although it faces challenges due to the investigation and a slow-growing solar energy market, Hanergy could still be successful in the long run if it continued to innovate and bring new products to the market, Lin added.

Those products could include solar-powered cars, which Hanergy has announced plans to develop. A concept model of the Hanergy SolarPower vehicle made its debut at an event in Beijing on October 19, according to a post on the company's website last month. But experts said it would take some time before the car could go into production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Exciting times ahead for the next five years....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's record $6.12 billion October 2015 trade surplus*

These are the best of times for Taiwan.

Whether you look at the ten-year trade surplus chart (see below) or the thirty-year chart (just change the time range to "max"), Taiwan's October 2015 trade surplus is a new monthly record.

Taiwan Balance of Trade | 1981-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast





----------

Taiwan's exports decline for ninth consecutive month | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Insurer Anbang to buy Fidelity & Guaranty for 1.57 bln USD*
2015-11-10 10:06:41 Xinhua Web Editor: Min Rui

China's Anbang Insurance Group Co. announced Monday that it has entered into a definitive agreement to acquire U.S. life insurance provider Fidelity & Guaranty Life Insurance Company (NYSE: FGL) for 1.57 billion U.S. dollars.

Anbang said it will acquire FGL for 26.80 dollars per share. Subject to regulatory approvals and satisfaction of other customary closing conditions, the transaction is expected to close in the second quarter of 2016.

Fidelity & Guaranty Life, headquartered in Des Moines, Iowa, is an insurance holding company, helps middle-income Americans prepare for retirement.

The transaction will make Anbang one of the largest insurers by market share in fixed annuity products in the United States. FGL's solid life and annuity platforms will enhance the growth of business on the part of Anbang. Meanwhile, Anbang will also help FGL to explore market and enlarge its client base.





Anbang Insurance Group Co., Ltd. is a leading comprehensive insurance company based in Beijing, China with a global network of over 30 million clients and more than 30,000 employees.

Last October, Anbang has made headlines with the acquisition of Waldorf Astoria, the landmark hotel on Park Avenue in the Big Apple. Under the agreement, Anbang purchased the iconic luxury hotel for 1.95 billion dollars from Hilton Worldwide Holdings.

In March 2015, Anbang Insurance Group Co. agreed to buy 21 floors of an office building on the famed Fifth Avenue in Manhattan, New York City.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Renminbi internationalization accelerates*
* 2015-11-10 09:14 CRIENGLISH.com Editor: Feng Shuang*

China has accelerated the internationalization of its currency, the Renminbi, as the country's banking organizations are entering new cooperation with Singapore, one of Asia's finance hubs.

Bank of China, or BOC, has launched two global commodity business centers based in Singapore on Saturday.

It has also signed a cooperation agreement on RMB financing with International Enterprise Singapore in the last week.

Guo Ningning, president of BOC Singapore Branch, says the deal is designed to provide more RMB financial products to overseas market.

"We provide all kinds of financial products and services, including traditional services like loans, deposits, currency exchange, trade settlement and trade financing, and new financial services like RMB financial products."

Also, the Singapore Branch of the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) has signed a memorandum of strategic cooperation with IE Singapore to build the "electronic Silk Road."

According to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunications, the RMB has become the world's second most-used currency for trade and financing, the fifth most-used currency for payment and the sixth most-used currency in foreign exchanges.

China has filed an application to the International Monetary Fund to add RMB into the organization's currency basket of Special Drawing Rights. The IMF will announce its results on China's application at the end of November.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Two-child policy to increase potential economic growth rate *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-11-10 15:58:27

China's new two-child policy could increase economic growth rate by 0.5 percentage points through reducing China's dependency ratio, said National Health and Family Planning Commission (NHFPC) Tuesday.

The change in policy is expected to mean over 30 million more people in the labor force by 2050 and an decrease of 2 percentage points in the share of elderly of Chinese population, said Wang Peian, deputy head of the NHFPC, in a press conference held on Tuesday in Beijing.

Statistics from the NHFPC shows the population aged between 15 to 64 in China is around 1 billion in 2015 and will reduce to 830 million by 2050.

According to Yang Wenzhuang, head of the Department of Community Family Planning with the NHFPC, the two-child policy will exert positive influence on China's economy in the long term as the babies born under the new policy grow into a workforce of high quality by 2050.

In short term, industries related to child-raising, such as maternity medical care, baby formula, child-care services, have been expected to grow further and faster in China, added Yang.

A surge in births when the new policy is ratified and implemented next year is expected, while the total population will only slightly increase with its peak to be reached at 1.45 billion in 2029, said Wang.

Official data also indicates 76 percent of all couples conceiving a second child under the new policy will be urban citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*470-ton gold mine found under waters of Bohai Sea*
*2015-11-10 15:33 Ecns.cn Editor: Qian Ruisha
*




Gold ore. (File Photo/jiaodong.net)​
(ECNS) -- China has discovered a colossal gold mine worth hundreds of billions of yuan in the water of Sanshan Island, east Shandong province's Laizhou Island, which lies east of the Bohai Sea.

It's the first gold mine discovered under the ocean in China. The mine is estimated to bear 470.47 tons of the mineral. Mines containing over 20 tons of gold are considered "big."

It took Shandong Third Institute of Geological and Mineral Exploration three years to find the mine. Because the metal is buried 2,000 meters under sea, mining will be a challenging task.

Although China is the world's leading producer of gold, its technology is yet to be improved. Most gold mining operations in China take place within 1,000 meters under the earth.

With waves in the sea, it could be even harder to locate the metal accurately and go that far for the gold rush. Besides, it's reported that the mining requires more than 1,000 workers simultaneously.

"It's no easier than the docking of a space ship," said Zhang Junjin, program manager of the exploration.

Mining will be conducted by Laizhou Rehi Mining Co., Ltd.

"Drilling in the ocean will mark the fact that China's geological exploration has extended from land to sea, and that it is a strong power in geological terms," said Xu Zhiqin, academician of the Chinese Academy of Science.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China ranks first in building energy efficiency | ACEEE*

"In its 2015 international scorecard, the American Council for an Energy Efficient Economy ranked China first in building energy efficiency (pdf). The group found that 'residential buildings consume less energy per square foot than those in any other country analyzed, and commercial buildings have the second lowest energy consumption per square foot.'"

http://aceee.org/files/pdf/country/china.pdf





----------

Electricity use trends point to major gains in China's energy efficiency | CER

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China completes 2015 affordable housing targets*
November 11, 2015

*China completed the construction of 6.88 million affordable apartments in the first ten months of the year, surpassing its annual target of 4.8 million, official data showed.*

In the Jan.-Oct. period, China started the construction of 7.47 million affordable apartments, also exceeding its target of 7.4 million for the whole year, according to the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development.

The construction has brought 1.28 trillion yuan (over 200 billion U.S. dollars) of investment, the data showed.

China has been accelerating its affordable housing projects to improve people's living conditions and shore up the economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China to be largest source of FDI*
November 11, 2015



China's direct investment overseas is expected to reach $367.3 billion by 2022. That will surpass the United States, making China the world's largest source for foreign direct investment, according to a report by a top think tank.

According to the 2015 Report on Chinese Enterprise Globalization published by the Beijing-based Center for China and Globalization, outbound direct investment by Chinese companies is expected to grow rapidly, thanks to strong government support and the country's fast-growing private sector.

The report said that Chinese outbound investors are extremely conscious about macro, political and economic risks. The top three concerns are political security, policy stability, legal and institutional environment. Cultural disparities continued to be the biggest obstacle in foreign markets.

To cope with these risks, Chinese companies are focusing on maintaining better relations with local labor unions, media, authorities and nonprofit environmental protection organizations.

"As the United States and Europe are the most attractive overseas markets for Chinese investors, they are capable of investing more in the two markets once the China-US and China-EU bilateral investment treaties are completed," said Sang Baichuan, director of the Institute of International Business at the University of International Business and Economics in Beijing.

One example mentioned by the report is Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd's $23 billion takeover bid for the US chipmaker Micron Technology Inc. If the deal goes through, it would be the largest Chinese acquisition in the US till date.

China became a net capital exporter for the first time in 2014 when ODI outgrew FDI. Outbound investment grew 14.1 percent to $123.12 billion, eclipsing the 1.7 percent FDI growth.

Chinese investments in the European market are also expected to rise this year, marking a new era for China-Europe cooperation through an unprecedented strategic partnership between the Silk Road Fund and the European Fund to jointly invest in Europe.

However, the report said that Chinese companies are also facing risks in developed countries due to high labor costs.

Ma Yu, a senior researcher at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation in Beijing, said as a major outbound investor, China urgently needs to readjust its stance when forging international bilateral or multilateral investment treaties. This would help protect the interests of domestic investors in foreign markets.

"China should further enhance the function of 'negative list' to raise the protection standards for international investment, as well as introduce corporate social responsibility into these deals to protect public interest and the environment," said Ma.

A "negative list" specifies any bans or limits on foreign investment. Businesses not on such a list are presumed to be unrestricted. This system had been adopted in China's four pilot free trade zones in Shanghai, Tianjin, Guangdong and Fujian, which opened in the past two years.

Wang Huiyao, CCG's president, said China has invested considerable effort in deepening cooperation with countries along the Belt and Road Initiative regions this year, and the investment will be stronger than expected from a long-term perspective.

The initiative, proposed by China in 2013, refers to the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, which cover Asia, Africa and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China’s Anbang acquires US insurance group for $1.57 billion*

GBTIMES 2015/11/10



The deal will see Anbang gain one of the largest established networks for distributing life insurance products to middle-income Americans. (Photo: Asia News Photo)

China's Anbang Insurance Group on Monday announced a$1.57 billion deal to acquire US life insurance provider *Fidelity & Guaranty Life (FGL),* reported China News Service.

The Chinese company will pay $26.80 per share - 29% higher than the closing price on April 6 - the day FGL announced it would be undergoing strategic review.

Expected to be concluded in the second quarter of 2016, the deal will see Anbang gain one of the largest establishednetworks of independent agents for distributing life insurance products to middle-income Americans.

*The company's latest acquisition follows 2014's $1.95 billion takeover of New York’s Waldorf Astoria hotel. This year it agreed to buy and revitalise an insurance arm of Dutch government owned financial group SNS Reaal.*

Reuters reports that Anbang and other Chinese enterprises have launched over $6 billion in overseas deals in 2015 in a bid to diversify their portfolios.

China’s Anbang acquires US insurance group for $1.57 billion | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

China's Fixed-Asset Investment up 10.2 Pct in Jan.- Oct.

China's Industrial Output up 5.6 Pct in October

China Retail Sales up 11 Pct in October

NEWS-CRIENGLISH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Majority of Chinese firms' global business profitable: survey *
*Xinhua, November 11, 2015*

More than half of Chinese enterprises with an overseas presence saw profits in their global business, a report said Tuesday.

Of 254 firms surveyed, 13 percent posted considerable profits, 39 percent saw mild profits, 24 percent broke even and another 24 percent suffered losses, according to a report jointly published by research departments of the Ministry of Commerce and State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission, and the United Nations Development Programme.

The report came amid rising enthusiasm from Chinese companies to invest abroad. In the first nine months of 2015, China's outbound direct investment totaled 10.3 billion U.S. dollars, up 5.2 percent year on year.

In addition, the report pointed out challenges to going global for Chinese firms, citing local politics and policies, labor problems and local price fluctuations as the three biggest, but noted they have not exerted significant influence on operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jung41

Chinese companies bagged major high speed rail contract in russia defeating germans ... great.


----------



## TaiShang

*Lenovo success indicates progress for domestic tech firms, but risks still substantial*
By Hu Weijia Source:Global Times Published: 2015-11-10 23:33:01

China's leading PC computer maker Lenovo Group released a series of new models in Beijing this week.

Yang Yuanqing, chairman and CEO of Lenovo, was quoted by media reports as saying at the launch event Monday that *Lenovo's Yoga series of laptops have been imitated by its competitor's product, hinting at Microsoft's Surface Book laptop, but that Lenovo "has never been surpassed although its products have been imitated."*

Microsoft unveiled the Surface Book in October, with Lenovo having released the first in its Yoga series of laptops a few years ago. 

Some comments said the Surface Book and Lenovo's Yoga 4 Pro are similar in appearance, and both devices include sixth-generation Intel Core chipsets.

It may not be evidence of product plagiarism between the two companies, but it does perhaps show that Lenovo has gained ground in the race to the forefront of market trends and the battle for customers. 

*According to statistics from US research firm International Data Corp, Lenovo kept its top position in terms of global PC shipments in the second quarter of 2015.*

*For a long time, the story was somewhat similar with other Chinese high-tech enterprises, the difference being that Chinese firms used to be behind in the race. For example, Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi was criticized for selling smartphones resembling Apple Inc's iPhone.

But now the situation has changed and some Chinese high-tech enterprises have started to lead in terms of innovation in science and technology.* Lenovo achieved this transformation following various efforts including buying IBM's ailing PC division, and now the company appears to want to reproduce the experience of its PC business in the smartphone market. For instance, the company purchased a former global leader, Motorola, with plans to resuscitate the struggling brand to boost its own smartphone business. 

It would be premature to say that Chinese IT companies can jump to the front of global tech trends simply by buying struggling Western brands, but this tactic could serve as a way for Chinese firms to boost their own ability in terms of independent innovation so that they can make a bigger splash in the international market.

However, even for Chinese IT companies that are already at the forefront of innovation in their business areas, there are still many challenges. For instance, Lenovo said in August that it would axe 3,200 non-manufacturing jobs around the world, or about 5 percent of its total workforce, in order to cut costs. 

Battling a contraction in global demand for PCs, the company posted modest revenue growth and a substantial decline in net profit in its first fiscal quarter this year.

Some analysts attribute Lenovo's net profit decline to financial problems caused by its purchase of Motorola. Domestic firms may be able to boost the process of their internationalization and innovation by purchasing well-known foreign brands, but they will still face financial risks and will need international teams that understand the global market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

As the US gets set to celebrate national ice cream day this Sunday, new research from Mintel reveals a shift in power in the global ice cream market, with *China overtaking US as the world’s biggest ice cream market in 2014 for the first time.*

*Between 2008 and 2014, the total market value for ice cream sales in China has nearly doubled, soaring by 90% to reach a spectacular $11.4 billion. Meanwhile, the US market has grown at a much slower rate, climbing by 15% over the same period to reach $11.2 billion.*

Overall, global sales of ice cream reached $50 billion for the first time in 2014

*Accounting for an impressive third of all ice cream products sold in 2014, volume sales of ice cream in China reached 5.9 billion litres in 2014, compared to 5.8 billion litres in the US. What is more, in 2015 volume sales are set to increase even further, reaching 6.3 billion litres in China and 5.8 billion litres in the US. Value sales are also predicted to see increases to $12.6 billion in China and $11.4 billion in the US in 2015.*

While sales of ice cream in China continue to soar, US consumers eat considerably more ice cream than consumers in any other country – 18.4 litres per person per year, compared with just 4 litres for China. *The top five ice cream markets by volume globally are China (5.9 billion litres), followed by the US (5.8 billion litres), Japan (784 million litres), Russia (668 million litres) and Germany (545 million litres)*. Meanwhile, volume consumption in the UK amounted to 345 million litres in 2014. On average, Brits ate five litres of ice cream per person in 2014, which is positively diet-friendly compared with the 18 litres per person Americans ate and 10 litres per person the Australians consumed.

*Overall, global sales of ice cream reached $50 billion for the first time in 2014, increasing by 9% on 2011 when sales were valued at $46 billion*.

Alex Beckett, Global Food Analyst at Mintel, said:

“*Rising incomes and an increasingly developed retail infrastructure and cold chain network are driving growth in the ice cream market in China. However, the vast array of locally produced, low-price brands present a challenge for global ice cream giants looking to develop there. China is now the powerhouse of the global ice cream market in terms of overall size*, although for per capita consumption, it’s the Americans who tuck into the most ice cream each year. The pace of development, coupled with the immensity of the population, is having an increasing impact on the Chinese ice cream market.”

“But while rising global volumes of ice cream mainly reflect the category’s expansion in emerging regions,ice cream has encountered challenging conditions in more developed markets like Europe and North America. Growth has been dampened by consumer diet concerns, competition from other categories, such as yogurt, and the perennial challenge of unseasonable weather. As the world economy’s centre of gravity continues to shift away from the West, these challenges give ice cream giants all the more reason to extend their presence – and new product development investment – in more emerging economies, particularly in Asia.” Alex continues.

*ICE CREAM MAKERS TAILOR BETTER-FOR-YOU NPD TO SUIT LOCAL MARKETS*
It seems that ice cream manufacturers are responding to the obesity challenge by improving the better-for-you (BFY) credentials of recipes. Indeed, according to Mintel’s Global New Products Database (GNPD), the global ice cream market witnessed a record high share of new launches bearing low/no/reduced (LNR) allergen and fat claims, as well as gluten-free products, in 2014. The number of ice cream launches with LNR allergen claims rose from 7% of global ice cream launches in 2012 to a healthy 15% in 2014, while LNR fat claim launches rose from 6% in 2012 to 8% in 2014. There has also been an increase in gluten-free claims, which rose from 6% of global ice cream launches in 2012 to 13% in 2014. Across the globe, the US leads the way with these claims, accounting for 20% of all LNR fat claims globally, as well as 18% of LNR allergen claims and 18% of gluten-free claims.

*FROZEN YOGURT REVOLUTION HITS EUROPE*
Meanwhile, Mintel’s research confirms that the frozen yogurt revolution has well and truly hit Europe, contributing to the global increase in low-fat ice cream innovation. According to Mintel’s GNPD, the region accounted for 41% of frozen yogurt NPD in 2013 and rose to an impressive 54% of global frozen yogurt NPD in 2014, which was followed by 29% in North America and 9% in Asia Pacific.

“Having enjoyed huge success in the US, Greek frozen yogurt’s high protein content is resonating among European consumers, although people are also waking up to its often high sugar content too,” adds Alex.

*INCREASED APPETITE FOR ARTISANAL ICE CREAMS*
There is a growing global appreciation of individuality and quality-over-quantity appeal in ice cream. In the US, for example, over six in 10 (61%) consumers of frozen treats claim to be willing to spend more on better-quality frozen treats, while 60% of daily eaters believe that local brands are better quality than national brands. Across Europe, there is strong interest in buying ice cream with locally sourced ingredients. In 2014, almost four in 10 ice cream and yogurt consumers in Italy (39%), France (38%) and Poland (38%) agreed that they would be interested in buying ice cream containing locally sourced ingredients. This was followed by a third (33%) in Germany and almost three in ten (28%) in Spain. In addition, 39% of UK consumers agree that ice cream made using authentic production methods, such as handmade or slow churned, appeals – rising to half (51%) of over 65s.

“Handcrafted ice cream, made with a homemade style authenticity, is well positioned to embrace the wider consumer interest in artisan-produced food and drink. Craft has become something of a buzzword in recent years, with everything from alcohol to pasta sauces, pizza and lemonade emphasising their craftsmanship or origin stories on packaging to differentiate the brand from the competition.” Alex concludes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

好吃哦！

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 好吃哦！


I like Taiwan-style dessert more, cheap but healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zsari

TaiShang said:


> 好吃哦！


 
Shaved ice ain't ice cream. As for shaved ice, I recommend snow ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

*China's game industry is worth $22.2bn, ahead of the US at $21.96bn*

Research firm Newzoo today released its Top 100 Countries by Game Revenues report, revealing that for the first time *China has surpassed the US in total game revenues.* With a population four times greater than the US and an internet audience more than double the US, *China's 2015 game revenues are estimated to be $22.2 billion, just ahead of the US at $21.96 billion. *The complete list is available at the link above but you can peruse the top 25 countries in the table below.

As you can see, the top 20 countries will generate an estimated $83.0 billion this year, which is the bulk (over 90 percent) of worldwide game revenues. With China in the lead, it's interesting to note that Asia Pacific countries now comprise nearly half of total global revenues. *You might assume that mobile gaming is what's leading to China's surge, and while mobile continues to grow quickly, PC gaming still dominates China, Newzoo explained, at $15.2 billion this year (68 percent of total Chinese revenues).*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaiViet

What so proud about this? You have 1.3 billion dudes love gaming, die while playing, compare with U.S has approx 400 million population? Your country dont even have a console like XBox, or triple A title like grand thief auto. If there is any competitor and have certain influence on U.S. Gaming industry and culture would be Japan, Playstation, Final Fantasy, Street fighter or Nintendo with super mario.

All I see China output recently is nothing impressive but number in ranking.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DaiViet said:


> What so proud about this? You have 1.3 billion dudes love gaming, die while playing, compare with U.S has approx 400 million population? Your country dont even have a console like XBox, or triple A title like grand thief auto. If there is any competitor and have certain influence on U.S. Gaming industry and culture would be Japan, Playstation, Final Fantasy, Street fighter or Nintendo with super mario.
> 
> All I see China output recently is nothing impressive but number in ranking.



Unfortunately, Japan's gaming industry is dying, and both Sony and Nintendo are bleeding to death. Soon, they will leave the gaming industry.

We got the market, and soon we will catch up as part of our softpower.

However, we won't recommend the Chinese youths to be too obsessed with gaming, since the study should still be regarded as the number one priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sony and Nintendo are bleeding to death


Well you can say that for Nintendo but not for sony eh  
PlayStation 4 sales help Sony swing to Q2 operating profit| Reuters


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Chinese youths to be too obsessed with gaming,


Come on man 5-6 hours of gaming doesn't harm your studies imo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

DaiViet said:


> What so proud about this? You have 1.3 billion dudes love gaming, die while playing, compare with U.S has approx 400 million population? Your country dont even have a console like XBox, or triple A title like grand thief auto. If there is any competitor and have certain influence on U.S. Gaming industry and culture would be Japan, Playstation, Final Fantasy, Street fighter or Nintendo with super mario.
> 
> All I see China output recently is nothing impressive but number in ranking.



First, surpassing the US market shows China has surpassed the US in yet another category. Another victory for China in its competition with the US.

Second, being largest gaming market shows Chinese consumption is on the increase. Gaming is just one of many categories that consumption is rising in China. Being the largest market for anything gives you influence as your market becomes the focus of global producers that seek a share of the largest market. 

Third, China only lifted the ban on gaming consoles just this year. Gaming is made up of PC, mobile, consoles, online, etc.

Fourth, once you have a big domestic market, domestic producers come up to grab a share of that market. This is when domestic brands are created.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesertFox97 said:


> Well you can say that for Nintendo but not for sony eh
> PlayStation 4 sales help Sony swing to Q2 operating profit| Reuters
> 
> Come on man 5-6 hours of gaming doesn't harm your studies imo



Sony's PlayStation brand looks quite inspired by the German artistic design. Maybe Sony should cooperate with Germany to balance against the US-UK gaming hegemony. Maybe a new Japanese-German axis could exist in a video game world.

Yep, a 5-6 hours per week won't be a big issue, it could relax your stress from the intense study.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japanese-German axis could exist in a video game world.


I hope so too after all Germans do make good games (Esp simulators). 


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> 5-6 hours per week


Oh well i meant to say 5-6 hour per day :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesertFox97 said:


> I hope so too after all Germans do make good games (Esp simulators).



Crysis is a very innovative and revolutionary FPS, but it seems that the US media always has a huge bias toward their Halo/COD franchise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Halo/COD franchise.


Ughhhh i hate those games Halo is just overrated imo but COD well it's another story it used to be my fav game until Modern Warfare 3 after that they ruined it. But in FPS category Battlefield and Far cry are awesome games.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesertFox97 said:


> Ughhhh i hate those games Halo is just overrated imo but COD well it's another story it used to be my fav game until Modern Warfare 3 after that they ruined it. But in FPS category Battlefield and Far cry are awesome games.



Yeah, overall COD is way better than Halo.

Both game series are not opted for a decent storyline, but I prefer the control of COD which makes it feels more realistic.

The space cyborg genre never really strikes me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, overall COD is way better than Halo.
> 
> Both game series are not opt for a decent storyline, but I prefer the control of COD which makes it feel more realistic.
> 
> The space cyborg genre never really strikes me.


Btw on which platform you play PC or console??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

DaiViet said:


> What so proud about this? You have 1.3 billion dudes love gaming, die while playing, compare with U.S has approx 400 million population? Your country dont even have a console like XBox, or triple A title like grand thief auto. If there is any competitor and have certain influence on U.S. Gaming industry and culture would be Japan, Playstation, Final Fantasy, Street fighter or Nintendo with super mario.
> 
> All I see China output recently is nothing impressive but number in ranking.


LOL.. Sourgraped.

American in order to tap into massive China gaming market has already kowtow and start making a naval game on how PLAN wiped out VPN and take control of all spratly island. 

Big market means international influence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesertFox97 said:


> Btw on which platform you play PC or console??



PC and PS3.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaiViet

Beast said:


> LOL.. Sourgraped.
> 
> American in order to tap into massive China gaming market has already kowtow and start making a naval game on how PLAN wiped out VPN and take control of all spratly island.
> 
> Big market means international influence


Based on just a game? U.S companies operates on profits not nationalsm. They will do anything even make trash about U.S if that generates profits. Here the thing though, it is them make stuffs and you buy it, it is them make profits, not you. So far console market U.S amd Japan dominate, online PC games Korea dominates, once again little country Korea proves to be an economic power house, not China.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DaiViet said:


> Based on just a game? U.S companies operates on profits not nationalsm. They will do anything even make trash about U.S if that generates profits. Here the thing though, it is them make stuffs and you buy it, it is them make profits, not you. So far console market U.S amd Japan dominate, online PC games Korea dominates, once again little country Korea proves to be an economic power house, not China.



Well, China has the large market, when in order to appease the Chinese market, it is possible for the US companies like EA or Activision to release a FPS shooter that based on the 1979 Sino-Vietnamese war, with a PLA soldiers as the protagonist to shoot thousand of Vietcong soldiers.

China has the market power, so the US companies will appease the Chinese side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## simple Brain

Has anyone tried MGS5 Phantom Pain lately? Finished it 3 times and it is still awesome! I think its going to be the best game of the year 2015. Halo I cant cope with it but Assassins Creed? Oh ya! Our Governments would do nothing in this regard, imagine Countries like India, Indonesia and Malaysia are producing revenue out of the game Industry, no wonder the most corrupt and incompetent Government we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

simple Brain said:


> MGS5 Phantom Pain lately?


MEH too repetitive Witcher 3 is the best game of 2015 and it's GOTY too
The Game Awards 2015: The Witcher 3 leads with six nominations including Game of the Year | VG247


simple Brain said:


> no wonder the most corrupt and incompetent Government we have.


Yar thora ziada ho gya ab :p sigh but i think you're right they're not even serious about Auto industry so how can we expect this from them or any other gov...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

DesertFox97 said:


> MEH too repetitive Witcher 3 is the best game of 2015 and it's GOTY too
> The Game Awards 2015: The Witcher 3 leads with six nominations including Game of the Year | VG247



Ya could be, but believe me wait till you play MGS5 PhP, its an absolute rocker. Things that you can do in it, and its an open world platform, so you can achieve your tasks the way you want it. 



DesertFox97 said:


> Yar thora ziada ho gya ab :p but i think you're right they're not even serious about Auto industry so how can we expect this from them or any other gov...



Ya man you are right, I have been planing to buy a car for the last 3 months, just can't make up my mind as I have test drive lots of them and none of them feels to be a proper car, breaks, acceleration and interior everything is utterly useless, comparing to what I was driving overseas. Don't know if we ever going to get Subaru, Vauxhall, Ford, VW, Peugeot and a decent BMW in a decent price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

simple Brain said:


> Ya could be, but believe me wait till you play MGS5 PhP, its an absolute rocker. Things that you can do in it, and its an open world platform, so you can achieve your tasks the way you want it.


Will give it a shot next year but atm playing witcher 3, gonna buy the Uncharted nathan drake collection ah can't wait for it 


simple Brain said:


> Ya man you are right, I have been planing to buy a car for the last 3 months, just can't make up my mind as I have test drive lots of them and none of them feels to be a proper car, breaks, acceleration and interior everything is utterly useless, comparing to what I was driving overseas. Don't know if we ever going to get Subaru, Vauxhall, Ford, VW, Peugeot and a decent BMW in a decent price.


Well there is a bad news guess we're gonna stuck with these garbage cars 
Auto policy: Mighty industry pressure puts govt in a fix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

DesertFox97 said:


> Will give it a shot next year but atm playing witcher 3, gonna buy the Uncharted nathan drake collection ah can't wait for it



Do it mate, I know you are gonna love it, haven't played Witcher 3 yet, but probably I am gonna but it next month, and ya Uncharted you are right, the first 2 were awesome I don't know how good this one would be, but I have seen the tailors and it looks alright. Check this one, and watch the video I know you gonna be amazed,  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968031646568519







DesertFox97 said:


> Well there is a bad news guess we're gonna stuck with these garbage cars
> Auto policy: Mighty industry pressure puts govt in a fix



Ya mate, lol I have read this one, I don't know man when are they going to understand that bringing in more Companies means more revenue more profit and more customer satisfaction because of a competition. They finish projects like rubbish Metro in years, so what more can we expect from them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

simple Brain said:


> the first 2 were awesome I don't know how good this one would be


No i am talking about this one it's a remaster of all previous three games for PS4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

DesertFox97 said:


> No i am talking about this one it's a remaster of all previous three games for PS4



Oh, No man I havent heard of this one, is it any good? Have you played it before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

simple Brain said:


> Oh, No man I havent heard of this one, is it any good? Have you played it before?


No never played any of them cuz i owned an Xbox 360 so now gonna play these (in 1080p 60fps ) to get myself ready for the 4th and last part which is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## simple Brain

DesertFox97 said:


> No never played any of them cuz i owned an Xbox 360 so now gonna play these (in 1080p 60fps ) to get myself ready for the 4th and last part which is




Good on ya mate, ya I know its gonna release in Feb next year. I have watched the trilor of it, looks amazing!!  cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

DaiViet said:


> Based on just a game? U.S companies operates on profits not nationalsm. They will do anything even make trash about U.S if that generates profits. Here the thing though, it is them make stuffs and you buy it, *it is them make profits, not you*. So far console market U.S amd Japan dominate, online PC games Korea dominates, once again little country Korea proves to be an economic power house, not China.




lol here's the biggest and most profitable gaming company in the world

--------------

* Tencent grows mobile game revenues 60%, and makes $1.19 billion in profit
November 10, 2015 *| By Christian Nutt






Today Tencent, the massive Chinese internet and game company that owns Riot Games (League of Legends) and has investments in Epic Games, Artillery, Glu Mobile, and Robot Entertainment, has reported its latest quarterly financial results, for the three-month period ending September 30, 2015.

The company saw massive profits of $1.19 billion -- a 34 percent increase as compared to the same period a year ago. Its revenues increased by the same percentage, to $4.18 billion.

The company's overall online game revenue grew 27 percent year-on-year -- but revenue from smartphone games specifically grew 60 percent in the same period.

Of all public companies, Tencent makes the most revenue in the world from video games, according to analyst firm Newzoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesertFox97 said:


> No never played any of them cuz i owned an Xbox 360 so now gonna play these (in 1080p 60fps ) to get myself ready for the 4th and last part which is



The Uncharted series and the Last of Us are both master pieces, and I do consider these games as the best TPS shooters made by the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oproh

Another sector where China surpassed america

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

China's Currency Gets Key Backing From IMF - ABC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oproh

No mercy, even in ice cream sector america is being left behind.  Anyway, I love ice cream

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

oproh said:


> No mercy, even in ice cream sector america is being left behind.  Anyway, I love ice cream


 Have less ice cream dude, recommend taiwan dessert, very healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

That is actually not a good thing.......

China already have 200 million overweight people, if this case continue it will only get more.

Obesity is a growing concern in China- China.org.cn


----------



## qwerrty

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Uncharted series and the Last of Us are both master pieces, and I do consider these games as the best TPS shooters made by the US.



the witcher and mass effect series are good too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

AndrewJin said:


> Have less ice cream dude, recommend taiwan dessert, very healthy.



What is the name of that dessert?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

qwerrty said:


> the witcher and mass effect series are good too



Yep, but the Witcher was made in Poland, while Mass Effect was made in Canada.

I mean the TPS games made in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

A couple of hours on the weekend spent playing xbox at your friends house isnt that bad. But a lot of people are aaddicted to video games that is not good.


----------



## AndrewJin

liall said:


> What is the name of that dessert?


芋圆？芋圆豆花？
@TaiShang i'm not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Fallout 4 worth it or not anyone？


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Sweet..This officially ended the USA‘s sole superpower status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Guys, Ice Cream is not healthy. 


TaiShang said:


> 好吃哦！



In Indonesia it called Fruity Ice. (Es Buah).


----------



## Brainsucker

Kerbal Space Program; the best game in my eyes.


----------



## AndrewJin

I am a sim city kind of games fan.


----------



## The Sandman

utp45 said:


> Fallout 4 worth it or not anyone？


Honeslty the biggest downside atleast for me is Graphics other than that haven't tried it yet but from gameplay footages it looks a bit boring but many do love it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

I dare not eat ice-cream,because it is said that will leads to dysmenorrhea....



AndrewJin said:


> I like Taiwan-style dessert more, cheap but healthy.
> View attachment 271695
> 
> View attachment 271698
> 
> 
> View attachment 271696
> View attachment 271697


My uncle can make them  He borrowed 20k from my mom then start the business but haven't given it back till noow.
It's Taiwan dessert?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaiViet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, China has the large market, when in order to appease the Chinese market, it is possible for the US companies like EA or Activision to release a FPS shooter that based on the 1979 Sino-Vietnamese war, with a PLA soldiers as the protagonist to shoot thousand of Vietcong soldiers.
> 
> China has the market power, so the US companies will appease the Chinese side.


American have been doing in that in many of Battlefileds games, so what the point? Game is part of entertain industry similar to many Chinese movies killing million Japanese dudes. How many Japanese really watch that kind of movies beside Chinese, self masturbation is Chinese culture anyway.


----------



## biendong

Beast said:


> American in order to tap into massive China gaming market has already kowtow and start making a naval game on how PLAN wiped out VPN and take control of all spratly island.
> 
> Big market means international influence





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, China has the large market, when in order to appease the Chinese market, it is possible for the US companies like EA or Activision to release a FPS shooter that based on the 1979 Sino-Vietnamese war, with a PLA soldiers as the protagonist to shoot thousand of Vietcong soldiers.
> 
> China has the market power, so the US companies will appease the Chinese side.



Vietnam team won on Chinese team in OAE game competition in Hanoi. 







'Thần đồng' tỏa sáng, Việt Nam đả bại Trung Quốc | Thể thao | soha.vn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Spreadtrum forecasts rise in revenue to US$1.45bn*

*The head of China's Spreadtrum Communications on Wednesday boasted that his semiconductor company is set to overpower its two major rivals this year -- at least in the sense that it will continue to grow while MediaTek and Qualcomm see revenues decline.*

By Lisa Wang / Staff reporter, in Hsinchu

Chinese handset chipmaker Spreadtrum Communications Inc (展訊) yesterday said its revenue would grow more than 20 percent annually to US$1.45 billion this year（US$1.16 billion last year）.

“We had a record-high revenue in the second quarter by growing 13 percent quarter-on-quarter and 16 percent year-on-year,” chairman and chief executive officer Leo Li (李力游) said at the annual Global Semiconductor Alliance (GSA) forum in Hsinchu.

*Amid weakening demand for mobile phones, Hsinchu-based Media-Tek Inc (聯發科) saw revenue drop 1 percent annually in the second quarter, while US-based Qualcomm Inc reported a 15 percent decline in its sales for that period.*

“We believe we will achieve our projection of over 20 percent growth this year,” Li said.

*TSINGHUA CONNECTION*

Spreadtrum, which is owned by China’s Tsinghua Unigroup Inc (清華紫光), reported revenue of US$1.16 billion last year.

About 90 percent of its revenue came from overseas customers, Li said.

The company has been growing its business along with its major customer, China Mobile Ltd (中國移動), and is looking to expand its business to the US, Latin America, Southeast Asian and India, Li said.

Spreadtrum is catching up with rivals in terms of product shipment and technological advancement, he said.

It shipped *450 million* handset chips last year, taking 22 percent of the global market, and the figures are expected to rise to about *500 million* units this year, Li said.

MediaTek shipped *650 million* chips last year.

In terms of the strength of its technology portfolio, Spreadtrum plans to ship its first 16-nanometer chip in the second quarter of next year at the earliest, Li said.

That will be one quarter faster than MediaTek as Spreadtrum has skipped 20nm technology.

*CATCHING UP*

Spreadtrum has lagged rivals by a decade in 3G wireless technology, but reduced the gap by five years in developing 4G, Li said.

However, *it will compete head-to-head in the 5G technology in 2020*, he said.

*Spreadtrum has so far hired 4,000 engineers, far fewer then MediaTek’s 15,000 engineers and Qualcomm’s 32,000*, Li said.






The company could have a better net profit margin than its bigger rivals because it has lower operating expenses, even though Spreadtrum’s gross margin stood at 35 percent last quarter, compared with the 40 percent to 50 percent of its rivals, he said.

Li declined to answer reporters’ questions on whether the company would merge with MediaTek after Tsinghua Unigroup chairman Zhao Weiguo (趙偉國) expressed a keen interest last week in such a deal.

Spreadtrum forecasts rise in revenue to US$1.45bn - Taipei Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China Spreadtrum to Launch Quad-core 4G Chip Using TSMC's 16nm*

By Korbin Lan

Published: Nov 06,2015

TAIPEI, Taiwan - According to Taiwan's Economic Daily reported that China mobile CPU supplier Spreadtrum will launch a new quad-core smartphone processor- “*whale 2*” which will be produced in TSMC's 16 nanometer process, scheduled to tape out this month and enter mass production in second quarter of next year.

The report noted that in order to catch up with MediaTek in China smartphone market, Spreadtrum took a bold strategy by skipping 20nm generation and jumping into 16nm process directly. The company are producing quad-core 4G mobile cpu “whale 2” with TSMC’s 16nm process.

Currently, the lastest generation of MediaTek’s mobile cpu is 'heiloX 20" which is a ten-core processor with TSMC’s 20nm process, scheduled to go mass production in the first quarter of next year.

CTIMES News - China Spreadtrum to Launch Quad-core 4G Chip Using TSMC's 16nm


November 11, 2015, 10:24 P.M. ET

*Why China’s SMIC Beats Taiwan’s TSMC, UMC*

*By Shuli Ren*

The little star keeps shining.

China’s Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp., or *SMIC* (981.Hong Kong), again outperformed its industry peers Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp., or *TSMC*(2330.Taiwan/TSM), and United Microelectronics Corp., or *UMC* (2303.Taiwan/UMC), in terms of earnings. In the third-quarter, revenue at SMIC grew 4.3% from the second quarter, whereas TSMC and UMC saw flat revenue and 13% decline respectively. SMIC now expects its revenue to grow 3-6% in the fourth-quarter, better than TSMC and UMC’s single-digit decline.

In terms of chip foundry technology, SMIC lags its Taiwan counterparts. So why is SMIC the outperformer?

*Diversification.* Apart from chip foundry, SMIC also produces *fingerprint sensors.* “SMIC benefits from strong market growth in fingerprint sensors due to accelerating adoption in smartphones, which already accounted for* 7-8% of 3Q revenue*,” noted *Jefferies*‘* Ken Hui*. In addition, SMIC is diversifying its foundry customer base to U.S. and Eurasia to compensate for the weakness in China. “This strategy should help SMIC’s 8-inch and matured 12-inch (40/45nm) capacity to maintain a high utilisation rate in the downcycle of the global semi industry,” noted*Nomura Securities*‘ *Leping Huang*. In the third-quarter, SMIC’s factory utilization rate was at an all-time high of 101%, whereas its peers saw a dip.

SMIC rose for a second day, up 9.1% recently. Taiwan’s TSMC gained 0.4% and UMC fell 0.4%.

Why China’s SMIC Beats Taiwan’s TSMC, UMC - Asia Stocks to Watch - Barrons.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> I dare not eat ice-cream,because it is said that will leads to dysmenorrhea....
> 
> 
> My uncle can make them  He borrowed 20k from my mom then start the business but haven't given it back till noow.
> It's Taiwan dessert?


Yes.
Does your uncle make these dessert?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

Some areas have already achieve it. So I'd like to see some super hi-tech things to do this.


----------



## Aepsilons

Economic superpower said:


> As the US gets set to celebrate national ice cream day this Sunday, new research from Mintel reveals a shift in power in the global ice cream market, with *China overtaking US as the world’s biggest ice cream market in 2014 for the first time.*
> 
> *Between 2008 and 2014, the total market value for ice cream sales in China has nearly doubled, soaring by 90% to reach a spectacular $11.4 billion. Meanwhile, the US market has grown at a much slower rate, climbing by 15% over the same period to reach $11.2 billion.*
> 
> Overall, global sales of ice cream reached $50 billion for the first time in 2014
> 
> *Accounting for an impressive third of all ice cream products sold in 2014, volume sales of ice cream in China reached 5.9 billion litres in 2014, compared to 5.8 billion litres in the US. What is more, in 2015 volume sales are set to increase even further, reaching 6.3 billion litres in China and 5.8 billion litres in the US. Value sales are also predicted to see increases to $12.6 billion in China and $11.4 billion in the US in 2015.*
> 
> While sales of ice cream in China continue to soar, US consumers eat considerably more ice cream than consumers in any other country – 18.4 litres per person per year, compared with just 4 litres for China. *The top five ice cream markets by volume globally are China (5.9 billion litres), followed by the US (5.8 billion litres), Japan (784 million litres), Russia (668 million litres) and Germany (545 million litres)*. Meanwhile, volume consumption in the UK amounted to 345 million litres in 2014. On average, Brits ate five litres of ice cream per person in 2014, which is positively diet-friendly compared with the 18 litres per person Americans ate and 10 litres per person the Australians consumed.
> 
> *Overall, global sales of ice cream reached $50 billion for the first time in 2014, increasing by 9% on 2011 when sales were valued at $46 billion*.
> 
> Alex Beckett, Global Food Analyst at Mintel, said:
> 
> “*Rising incomes and an increasingly developed retail infrastructure and cold chain network are driving growth in the ice cream market in China. However, the vast array of locally produced, low-price brands present a challenge for global ice cream giants looking to develop there. China is now the powerhouse of the global ice cream market in terms of overall size*, although for per capita consumption, it’s the Americans who tuck into the most ice cream each year. The pace of development, coupled with the immensity of the population, is having an increasing impact on the Chinese ice cream market.”
> 
> “But while rising global volumes of ice cream mainly reflect the category’s expansion in emerging regions,ice cream has encountered challenging conditions in more developed markets like Europe and North America. Growth has been dampened by consumer diet concerns, competition from other categories, such as yogurt, and the perennial challenge of unseasonable weather. As the world economy’s centre of gravity continues to shift away from the West, these challenges give ice cream giants all the more reason to extend their presence – and new product development investment – in more emerging economies, particularly in Asia.” Alex continues.
> 
> *ICE CREAM MAKERS TAILOR BETTER-FOR-YOU NPD TO SUIT LOCAL MARKETS*
> It seems that ice cream manufacturers are responding to the obesity challenge by improving the better-for-you (BFY) credentials of recipes. Indeed, according to Mintel’s Global New Products Database (GNPD), the global ice cream market witnessed a record high share of new launches bearing low/no/reduced (LNR) allergen and fat claims, as well as gluten-free products, in 2014. The number of ice cream launches with LNR allergen claims rose from 7% of global ice cream launches in 2012 to a healthy 15% in 2014, while LNR fat claim launches rose from 6% in 2012 to 8% in 2014. There has also been an increase in gluten-free claims, which rose from 6% of global ice cream launches in 2012 to 13% in 2014. Across the globe, the US leads the way with these claims, accounting for 20% of all LNR fat claims globally, as well as 18% of LNR allergen claims and 18% of gluten-free claims.
> 
> *FROZEN YOGURT REVOLUTION HITS EUROPE*
> Meanwhile, Mintel’s research confirms that the frozen yogurt revolution has well and truly hit Europe, contributing to the global increase in low-fat ice cream innovation. According to Mintel’s GNPD, the region accounted for 41% of frozen yogurt NPD in 2013 and rose to an impressive 54% of global frozen yogurt NPD in 2014, which was followed by 29% in North America and 9% in Asia Pacific.
> 
> “Having enjoyed huge success in the US, Greek frozen yogurt’s high protein content is resonating among European consumers, although people are also waking up to its often high sugar content too,” adds Alex.
> 
> *INCREASED APPETITE FOR ARTISANAL ICE CREAMS*
> There is a growing global appreciation of individuality and quality-over-quantity appeal in ice cream. In the US, for example, over six in 10 (61%) consumers of frozen treats claim to be willing to spend more on better-quality frozen treats, while 60% of daily eaters believe that local brands are better quality than national brands. Across Europe, there is strong interest in buying ice cream with locally sourced ingredients. In 2014, almost four in 10 ice cream and yogurt consumers in Italy (39%), France (38%) and Poland (38%) agreed that they would be interested in buying ice cream containing locally sourced ingredients. This was followed by a third (33%) in Germany and almost three in ten (28%) in Spain. In addition, 39% of UK consumers agree that ice cream made using authentic production methods, such as handmade or slow churned, appeals – rising to half (51%) of over 65s.
> 
> “Handcrafted ice cream, made with a homemade style authenticity, is well positioned to embrace the wider consumer interest in artisan-produced food and drink. Craft has become something of a buzzword in recent years, with everything from alcohol to pasta sauces, pizza and lemonade emphasising their craftsmanship or origin stories on packaging to differentiate the brand from the competition.” Alex concludes.





lol, nice.

I love vanilla, yes, oh , yes. I love vanilla flavored anything, pink peachy flowers and vanilla ice cream. 



Chinese Bamboo said:


> I dare not eat ice-cream,because it is said that will leads to dysmenorrhea....



oh no. next time ask your bf to feed you dark chocolate with salted caramel chocolate , too. some white wine and a nice foot massage will help with the pain go away. 





jkroo said:


> Some areas have already achieve it. So I'd like to see some super hi-tech things to do this.



super high tech to what? to eat the ice cream? lol.


----------



## AndrewJin

Great news!


----------



## jkroo

Nihonjin1051 said:


> lol, nice.
> super high tech to what? to eat the ice cream? lol.



Naughty boy.


----------



## Aepsilons

jkroo said:


> Naughty boy.



Seriously tho. We can teach and train our tongues to eat a lot of ice cream. Vanilla flavor, dark cherry flavor, strawberry flavor, banana mango flavor even sweet curry flavored! Human spirit is stronger than machine, ya? lol.


----------



## DaiViet

biendong said:


> Vietnam team won on Chinese team in OAE game competition in Hanoi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Thần đồng' tỏa sáng, Việt Nam đả bại Trung Quốc | Thể thao | soha.vn


AOE is an old game and you guys still playing it? How come this picture all Viet gguys look taller and better looking than Chinese dudes whom look fat and short. I thought Chinese often made claim they are taller and are better looking?


----------



## Economic superpower

DaiViet said:


> AOE is an old game and you guys still playing it? How come this picture all Viet gguys look taller and better looking than Chinese dudes whom look fat and short. I thought Chinese often made claim they are taller and are better looking?



Generally Chinese guys are taller and much better looking than Vietnamese guys, why else do Vietnamese women prefer to marry Chinese guys over Vietnamese guys?


----------



## DaiViet

Economic superpower said:


> Generally Chinese guys are taller and much better looking than Vietnamese guys, why else do Vietnamese women prefer to marry Chinese guys over Vietnamese guys?


So when Vietnamese women prefer to marry western guys, korean, japanese over Chinese. Does that also mean Chinese look uglier, inferior and shorter than any of western, korean and japanese. I guess that is your truthful arguement correct?

Adding to above, Vietnamese women prefer to marry Viet Kieu over any of Chinese, Korean, Japanese. So does that mean you Chinese indeed inferior than us Viet Kieu, right.


----------



## Economic superpower

DaiViet said:


> So when Vietnamese women prefer to marry western guys, korean, japanese over Chinese. Does that also mean Chinese look uglier, inferior and shorter than any of western, korean and japanese. I guess that is your truthful arguement correct?



Why do so many Viet women prefer to marry Chinese men?
Is it because of wealth? looks?


----------



## DaiViet

Economic superpower said:


> Why do so many Viet women prefer to marry Chinese men?
> Is it because of wealth? looks?


Over whom? Local Viet men? Im sure Viet women prefer marry Viet kieu( vietnamese over sea) over Chinese, korean, and Japanese. Is it because of weslth or look? Try to utilize some of your brain power to answer this question.

Adding unlike Chinese men who targeted poor rural Viet women. We Viet Kieu targeted high class city Viet mainland women. Whom you Chinese men can never reach to these city Viet women. This also mean Viet Kieu like me 100x superior than Chinese men.

Here the list Viet women prefer to marry.

Viet Kieu
White men
Japanese men
Korean men
Taiwanese men
Mainland Chinese / Viet men

So the las group, based solely on your argumen is inferior, ugly and poor.


----------



## jkroo

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Seriously tho. We can teach and train our tongues to eat a lot of ice cream. Vanilla flavor, dark cherry flavor, strawberry flavor, banana mango flavor even sweet curry flavored! Human spirit is stronger than machine, ya? lol.


I hate cold food. I could teach you some traditional foods in our living philosophy. You know we like tepid food, right?
It is the following things if you like and I have enough time. 

易经
黄帝内经
五行之于脏器
四气五味


----------



## Aepsilons

Lol


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> AOE is an old game and you guys still playing it? How come this picture all Viet gguys look taller and better looking than Chinese dudes whom look fat and short. I thought Chinese often made claim they are taller and are better looking?



Two best player from Viet team (red) and China team (black). Final result Vietnam 4 - China 1. 







Vietnamese fan with Chinese best gamer (in the middle)..


----------



## Economic superpower

@Hu Songshan can you please leave the threads I created regarding gaming and ice cream as standalone threads because when you come to search for such things, it gets lost in the economy thread and multiple threads regarding the same issue gets created.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> @Hu Songshan can you please leave the threads I created regarding gaming and ice cream as standalone threads because when you come to search for such things, it gets lost in the economy thread and multiple threads regarding the same issue gets created.


A lot of merging is ridiculous....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Signs $6 billion Nuclear Plant Deal with Argentina*
By Zhu Xi (People's Daily Online) 07:01, November 16, 2015

State-owned China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) has signed a $6 billion deal for the construction of Argentina’s fourth nuclear power plant, China National Radio reported on Sunday.

Argentina’s fourth nuclear power plant, specifically the Atucha nuclear power plant Unit 3 reactor, will be installed with the capacity of 750,000 kilowatts, costing nearly $6 billion.

China will provide loans covering 85 percent of the total investments. The Nucleoeléctrica Argentina SA (NASA) will operate the facility after its completion.

The negotiation of a fifth nuclear power plant has also been initiated, which will implement Hualong One, China’s self-designed Integrated Pressurized Water Reactor (IPWR) technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Macedonia launches first electrical train purchased from China*
2015-11-16 10:45
XinhuaEditor: Mo Hong'e

With a promotional ride from capital Skopje to the town Veles, Macedonian Railway Transport on Sunday launched the new train with electric engine, purchased from the Chinese CRRC corporation.

Among the first passengers on the promotional ride were Macedonian Prime Minister Nikola Gruevski.

The new train has capacity for 200 passengers and is the first of six trains purchased by the Macedonian government from China.

"Today is a historic day for the Macedonian people because there is a whole history behind us in which no one cared to buy new trains for the Macedonian citizens and improve the condition of the railway," Prime Minister Gruesvki explained on Sunday in Skopje.

"We don't need many words. All we need is to see the old trains at the rails and compare them to the train we put in traffic today. There is huge difference," said Gruesvki.

The new trains will cover around 60 percent of the railway lines operating in the country. The Macedonian government plans purchasing additional trains to cover the remaining 40 percent.

In the State Budget for the coming 2016 about 36 million euros are planned for modernizing the railway, which is 15 times more than in 2006, Macedonian Vice-Prime Minister and Finance Minister Zoran Stavreski said.

"The goal is to give the Macedonian railway the look it deserves, to make it modern and functional. It should have been done many years ago, but we did it now and we can't postpone it anymore," Stavreski added.

All the ongoing projects for buying new trains, rebuilding of several train stations, as well as the improvement of the condition of the rails is a total investment worth 600 million euros. Such investments in the Macedonian railway have not been made in the past 30 years.

"The Railway enters a new era in which the citizens will understand what a quality, fast and comfortable transport means. This train with a capacity for 200 passengers is one of the most modern trains made, respecting all EU standards," Macedonian Transport Minister Vlado Misajlovski said.

The passengers are satisfied with the improvement.

"This new train is completely new experience. Everything is new and modern and I will feel much safer," Sasho Mitrovski, a retired citizen from Veles told Xinhua on Sunday.

Viktorija Volcheska, a student from Prilep at the University in Skopje, travels to her hometown by train at least once a month. Today she traveled with one of the old trains, but she hopes that new trains will also operate to Prilep soon.

"It is huge improvement. It will be much easier for me to travel now. I just hope that soon the other trains like this one will arrive to the country," she told Xinhua.

According to the agreement with the Macedonian government, CRRC corporation will supply another electric train by the end of the year, and four other diesel trains in the first quarter of 2016.

The train promoted on Sunday is the first purchased new train for the Macedonian Railways in the past 40 years.

Additionally, as part of the project to modernize the railway, the Macedonian government is financing the repair of several train stations and has plans to improve the condition of the railway lines on some crucial points.

Macedonia launches first electrical train purchased from China

_____________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's B2C market grows by half in Q3*
Xinhua 2015-11-17 08:59

Third quarter is generally considered a slack season in the retail industry, but China's online business-to-consumer (B2C) market grew by 49.7 percent, according to a report released Monday by Analysys International.

Transactions reached 503.6 billion yuan (78.8 bln U.S. dollars) in the third quarter this year. Alibaba's Tmall led the way by claiming a share of 54 percent, followed by JD.com with 23.2 percent and Vipshop, a major flash sale operator.

Tmall, JD.com, Vipshop and their respective business models represent the big picture of China's B2C market, the report said.

The Internet research company also said e-commerce had entered a new phase where an industry reshuffle and big data applications had become key.

*JD.com Q3 revenue surges*
Xinhua 2015-11-17 

Chinese online retailer JD.com on Monday posted 44.1 billion yuan (6.9 bln U.S. dollars) in net revenue for the quarter ending September, up 52 percent year on year.

The company's Q3 report showed a year-on-year increase of 71 percent in gross merchandise volume (GMV), which totaled 115 billion yuan.

Active accounts in the period grew 59 percent to 131.9 million. These accounts placed 329.7 million orders, an increase of 85 percent from the previous year.

Fifty-two percent of orders were done via mobile devices, surging 210 percent year on year.

JD CEO Liu Qiangdong said the increase in revenue was partly due to an increase in the number of people buying online thanks to WeChat and QQ marketing. Both are instant messaging apps under Tencent.

JD expects revenue growth to moderate between 47-51 percent in the fourth quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LowPost

*Feature: First hostess recruitment by China Eastern in Italy attracts enthusiastic candidates*

by Marzia De Giuli, Ge Chen

ROME, Nov. 18 (Xinhua) -- "I love flying and I am very much attracted by Asia. I talked with some girls in France and Germany who have been hired by China Eastern Airlines and were very satisfied. That is why I am here," said Luisa Santana, an Italian girl attending the first recruitment event in Italy by Chinese carrier China Eastern on Tuesday.

Santana told Xinhua she has worked for AlbaStar, a Spanish charter airlines, on a five-month contract. "Temporary contracts are now very widespread in Europe," she said. "This is something bad. It is just that they save money and can change the crew whenever they want."

The recruitment took place on Tuesday at the Ergife Palace Hotel, a venue in Italian capital Rome which is famous for often hosting big events.

Chen Xiao, general manager of China Eastern Airlines Rome branch, explained to Xinhua that Italy is the third country in Europe where the Shanghai-based carrier has started recruitment of local personnel, after France and Germany.

The interests shown by many candidates who have worked at important carriers like Italian national airline Alitalia, highlights the growing influence of Chinese companies as well as China's fast economic growth on the global level, Chen said.

"Italian passengers sometimes cannot speak English, they can only speak Italian," Chen went on saying.

There will be two Italian crew on every China Eastern Airlines flight. This not only will be useful for communication, especially in critical moments, but will make the Chinese carrier more international, embellished by so many beautiful smiles from different countries, he stressed.

A smile lightened up the face of Veronica Goslino, a girl from Rome, when she learnt that she had been selected in the first recruitment round. "I chose this company as she gives me the opportunity to be based in Rome, my city, and at the same time travel far away from here," she told Xinhua.

In her view, "China is the future," being a fast developing country which offers work opportunities presently absent in Italy. For example, Goslino told Xinhua, "it is very difficult to join some big companies in Italy unless you know someone in the company." She also said she refused to sign a contract with another airline company because "there was too much control of my personal life," she noted.

"I am ready to move to Shanghai if needed, it is an international city and I am sure I will not have problems in making new friends there," Goslino also added.

"We wish to bring the beautiful smiles of the world into our flights," said Wei Bo, deputy manager of Security Department at China Eastern Airlines and responsible for Tuesday's recruitment.

Wei said Chinese carriers are increasing their presence abroad. Italy, he added, is a favorite destination of Chinese passengers. "We hope that the Rome-Shanghai flight will become more and more international, offering excellent service to both Chinese and Italian tourists and business travelers," he explained.

"I think I have a feel for this work, I have an aptitude for hanging out with people, I would love this to become my job," said another candidate, Giorgia. "I think that China's culture is not so well-known in Italy yet, and being a bridge between the two cultures can be an important role," she said.

Giorgia told Xinhua that she studies Mandarin thus would be very happy to work for a Chinese company. "They asked us to introduce ourselves in English, and what we thought and knew about China Eastern Airlines. Before the interview I was feeling a bit anxious, but now I am feeling good," she said.

The newly hired crew are scheduled to undergo a two-month training so that will likely start flying at springtime. The French crew have already taken office, while the Germans are doing their training. Recruitment programs are also underway in Japan, Korea and the United States.

China Eastern Airlines opened its Rome-Shanghai route in March 2011, and since then the number of passengers has increased by as much as some 20 percent each year. The company plans to further develop, with a Rome-Wenzhou flight and other routes in particular focusing on the needs of Chinese nationals living abroad.

Feature: First hostess recruitment by China Eastern in Italy attracts enthusiastic candidates - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China starts probe into imported iron based alloy*
November 18, 2015

China's Ministry of Commerce (MOC) on Wednesday began to *conduct an anti-dumping investigation over a kind of iron based alloy imported from the U.S. and Japan.*

The MOC will try to determine whether the imports of iron based amorphous alloy ribbon (strip), which were allegedly at "lower than normal" prices, *have damaged or affected domestic producers' interests,* the ministry said in a statement.

The investigation started on Nov. 18, the statement said.

Iron based amorphous alloy ribbon is widely used in manufacturing power distribution transformer, electric reactor, motors and voltage transformers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*China to produce 350 metro cars for Istanbul*
POSTED ON NOVEMBER 19, 2015

Istanbul Mayor, Kadir Topbas, announced that China will produce 350 metro cars, in Turkey, in cooperation with Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality.

In July, Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality Rail System Department (İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Raylı Sistem Daire) organised a tender for the purchase of 75 train sets with four cars (totalling 300 cars). The new metro trains will be used on the M7 Kabataş – Mecidiyeköy – Mahmutbey metro line. The best offer was given by Chinese Changchun Railway Vehicles with EUR 277 mn. Other offers were given by Hyundai Eurotem, Alstom and Siemens.

CNR Cooperation, which owns Changchun Railway Vehicles, also produces metro cars of Ankara and Izmir. CNR has a assembly plant in Ankara.

According to the documentation specifications 144 cars will be delivered within 42 months and the rest of 156 cars should be delivered within 22 months, after the signing of the contract.

The M7 Mecidiyeköy – Mahmutbey is a rapid transit line of the İstanbul Metro system on the European part of Istanbul.


China to produce 350 metro cars for Istanbul |

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> *China to produce 350 metro cars for Istanbul*
> POSTED ON NOVEMBER 19, 2015
> 
> Istanbul Mayor, Kadir Topbas, announced that China will produce 350 metro cars, in Turkey, in cooperation with Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality.
> 
> In July, Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality Rail System Department (İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Raylı Sistem Daire) organised a tender for the purchase of 75 train sets with four cars (totalling 300 cars). The new metro trains will be used on the M7 Kabataş – Mecidiyeköy – Mahmutbey metro line. The best offer was given by Chinese Changchun Railway Vehicles with EUR 277 mn. Other offers were given by Hyundai Eurotem, Alstom and Siemens.
> 
> CNR Cooperation, which owns Changchun Railway Vehicles, also produces metro cars of Ankara and Izmir. CNR has a assembly plant in Ankara.
> 
> According to the documentation specifications 144 cars will be delivered within 42 months and the rest of 156 cars should be delivered within 22 months, after the signing of the contract.
> 
> The M7 Mecidiyeköy – Mahmutbey is a rapid transit line of the İstanbul Metro system on the European part of Istanbul.
> 
> 
> China to produce 350 metro cars for Istanbul |



I would argue this sort of deals must be what China must seek after with countries with questionable foreign policies. Defence systems or others with deep technology transfers might eventually blowback.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

TaiShang said:


> I would argue this sort of deals must be what China must seek after with countries with questionable foreign policies. Defence systems or others with deep technology transfers might eventually blowback.



Agreed. This type of deal is about as much business you can do with those types of countries.


______________________________________________________________________


*China shifting to nation of consumers: expert*
English.news.cn 2015-11-20 06:07:50 

NEW YORK, Nov. 19 (Xinhua) -- China is transformed from a nation of producers to a nation of consumers, said Stephen Roach, senior fellow of Yale University's Jackson Institute of Global Affairs, on Thursday.

"The key understanding of China is not the number of GDP, but the mix of economy," said Roach on a discussion held in China Institute.

In his eyes, China has two models of economy: the old one driven by fixed investment and exports, and the new one boosted by private consumption.

The old model, which fueled China's economy growth in the past three decades, is decelerating, while the new model is still in its incipient stage, he said.

And the gap is continuing to widen. Services activity grew 8.4 percent year on year in the first half of 2015, far outstripping the 6.1-percent growth in manufacturing and construction, according to an article written by Roach recently.

In 2014, the service sector contributed 48.2 percent to China's GDP, exceeding the combined 42.6 percent share of manufacturing and construction, according to the article.

The shift toward a services-based new model lifted the downside pressures in the manufacturing-based old model, he said.

During the meeting, Roach predicated that the service sector could account for 65 percent to 70 percent of China's economy in next 20 years. "This is the key piece of transformation story of China."

He stressed that services is the infrastructure of a consumer society and generated more jobs. In China, services require about 30 percent more jobs per unit of output than manufacturing and construction.

Roach also pointed out that jobs in China have been shifted to labor-intensive, services-led growth. The urban job creation target has been 10 million per year since 2013.


China shifting to nation of consumers: expert - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LowPost

*Moody's: Falling Chinese steel demand to drive capacity cuts, restructuring*

BEIJING - Capacity cuts and restructuring of China's steel industry will be accelerated in the coming year thanks to weak domestic demand, a Moody's report said.

Slow investment in property sector and infrastructure development, as well as weakening manufacturing activities, will drag down domestic demand for steel, which will in turn reduce profits of steel makers and force small players to exit the market, according to Jiming Zou, a Moody's vice president and senior analyst.

"The slowdown in demand is worsening oversupply and sending Chinese steel prices to historic lows," Zou said.

According to data from the China Iron & Steel Association, large and medium-size steel companies swung to an overall loss in the first eight months of 2015 from profit a year ago.

Domestic demand for steel will fall by 5 percent year on year over the next 12 months, Moody's anticipated, adding overall sales volumes will fall 3 to 4 percent.

Moody's predicted capacity removals and restructuring of the steel manufacturing industry will speed up in the coming one or two years, in view of the weak business conditions.

Small private steel mills will exit the market due to limited resources to cover losses and rising environmental costs, Moody's noted. While leading companies such as Baosteel Group Co., should gain bigger market share because of their strong product offerings and capacity expansions.

In the first 10 months of this year, China's crude steel production dropped 2.2 percent year on year to 675.1 million tons, the National Development and Reform Commission said Saturday.

The composite price index for domestic steel products stood at 60.11 points in October, down 1.62 points from September and 26.24 points from a year earlier, the statement said.

The data came amid indicators of slowing economy. China's GDP expanded by 6.9 percent in the third quarter of this year, the slowest quarterly growth in six years.

Moody's: Falling Chinese steel demand to drive capacity cuts, restructuring - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islah

hmmm. good one


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba's Jack Ma seeking stake in SCMP publisher: Bloomberg*
2015-11-24 01:50:38 GMT2015-11-24 09:50:38(Beijing Time) Agencies






Alibaba CEO Jack Ma gestures as he is introduced to participate in a panel discussion at the APEC CEO Summit in Manila, Philippines, November 18, 2015.

Jack Ma, founder and executive chairman of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, is in talks to buy a stake in the publisher of Hong Kong's South China Morning Post (SCMP), Bloomberg reported on Monday citing unidentified sources familiar with the matter.

The discussions were at an advanced stage and a signing ceremony would be announced soon, Bloomberg said. It did not give the size of the stake, financial details or mention how Ma, who controls various investment vehicles, would invest.

Alibaba and SCMP declined to comment.

There has been speculation this month that Ma or his e-commerce juggernaut Alibaba were in talks to take a stake in the newspaper's parent SCMP Group Ltd. The China Daily newspaper reported rumors of the investment on Nov. 9.

The investment would add to Alibaba and its affiliates' growing media empire, the latest in a string of deals in news and advertising.

In June, Alibaba paid $194 million for a stake in the mainland's China Business News.

Ma has had a fraught relationship with the SCMP in the past. In 2013, a reporter for the newspaper quit after quoting Ma as having made remarks in support of Beijing's violent crackdown on pro-democracy protesters around Tiananmen Square in 1989.

SCMP Group's shares have been suspended since February 2013 because it did not meet the minimum required percentage of total issued share capital available on the public market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

TaiShang said:


> *Alibaba's Jack Ma seeking stake in SCMP publisher: Bloomberg*
> 2015-11-24 01:50:38 GMT2015-11-24 09:50:38(Beijing Time) Agencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alibaba CEO Jack Ma gestures as he is introduced to participate in a panel discussion at the APEC CEO Summit in Manila, Philippines, November 18, 2015.
> 
> Jack Ma, founder and executive chairman of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, is in talks to buy a stake in the publisher of Hong Kong's South China Morning Post (SCMP), Bloomberg reported on Monday citing unidentified sources familiar with the matter.
> 
> The discussions were at an advanced stage and a signing ceremony would be announced soon, Bloomberg said. It did not give the size of the stake, financial details or mention how Ma, who controls various investment vehicles, would invest.
> 
> Alibaba and SCMP declined to comment.
> 
> There has been speculation this month that Ma or his e-commerce juggernaut Alibaba were in talks to take a stake in the newspaper's parent SCMP Group Ltd. The China Daily newspaper reported rumors of the investment on Nov. 9.
> 
> The investment would add to Alibaba and its affiliates' growing media empire, the latest in a string of deals in news and advertising.
> 
> In June, Alibaba paid $194 million for a stake in the mainland's China Business News.
> 
> Ma has had a fraught relationship with the SCMP in the past. In 2013, a reporter for the newspaper quit after quoting Ma as having made remarks in support of Beijing's violent crackdown on pro-democracy protesters around Tiananmen Square in 1989.
> 
> SCMP Group's shares have been suspended since February 2013 because it did not meet the minimum required percentage of total issued share capital available on the public market.



Chinese companies should buy up all the media groups and install pro-Beijing journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> Chinese companies should buy up all the media groups and install pro-Beijing journalists.




It seems you don't understand market dynamics my friend. 

By installing all pro-Beijing journalists, the reputation of the paper will take a hit. People will blame it for being censored. And people will just switch to other media and newspapers.


----------



## bobsm

*China agrees railway deals with Hungary, Serbia*

English.news.cn | 2015-11-24 20:41:50 | Editor: huaxia

SUZHOU, Jiangsu, Nov. 24 (Xinhua) -- China signed separate deals with Hungary and Serbia to construct and revamp a rail link between the Serbian and Hungarian capitals on Tuesday.

Details of the two deals, made on the sidelines of an annual summit meeting between Chinese and Central and Eastern European (CEE) leaders, were not immediately available, but Chinese Premier Li Keqiang pledged earlier in the day that construction of the railway would be underway by the end of this year and be finished within two years.

Earlier reports said the high-speed rail link could cut travel time between Budapest and Belgrade by more than half.

The project for the modernization of the Belgrade-Budapest railway was initially agreed on in 2013 at the China-Central and Eastern European (CEE) countries leaders' meeting that took place in Bucharest, while at last year's summit held in Belgrade, China, Hungary and Serbia signed a memorandum of understanding.

At that point, Macedonia and Greece both expressed their willingness to partake in the project, which plans to turn Piraeus, the main port of Greece, into a Chinese hub for trade with Europe.

The cooperation plan for the construction of the railway was signed at the beginning of this year in Belgrade at a meeting for the Trilateral Group of China, Hungary and Serbia for Traffic and Infrastructure Cooperation. The plan set dates for certain phases of the project.

According to the plan, the construction of the railway should begin by the end of 2015, after a feasibility study and financial model are agreed upon, with the railway scheduled to be fully completed in 2017.

Once completed, the railway will help create a fast lane for import and export of products between China and Europe.

"The railway not only connects Serbia with Hungary, it also links up to the rail network in southern Europe," Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic told reporters later on Tuesday.


China agrees railway deals with Hungary, Serbia - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*PowerChina to Build Zambia’s Largest Hydropower Station*
Posted By: TIO Editoron: 24/11/2015

POWER Construction Corporation of China (PowerChina) announced its subsidiary Sinohydro Corporation signed Zambia’s largest hydro power station contract, with contractual value of USD 1.566 billion.

Lower Kafue Gorge Hydro power Station is the first hydro power station invested and developed by Zambia in 40 years, with a designed installed capacity of 750,000 kilowatts, which will lift Zambia’s existing power generation capacity by 38 per cent, meet the country’s electricity demand in the future five to ten years and provide a stable power protection for the mining and agricultural development.

In the first ten months of this year, China’s new contracts for foreign contracted projects totaled CNY 921.53 billion, growing 18.3 per cent year on year.


PowerChina to Build Zambia’s Largest Hydropower Station | The Independent Observer Zambia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Xinjiang to boost power grid with huge investment*
Source: Xinhua | November 26, 2015, Thursday | 

In the next five years, northwest China’s Xinjiang region will invest 200 billion yuan (US$31 billion) in building power grids to connect the region to the country’s east, Pakistan and central Asian countries.

*Resources-rich Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, the core area for the Silk Road Economic Belt, will create power transmission lines by 2020 as it builds the “Power Silk Road,” said a source with the Xinjiang Electric Power Company under the State Grid Corp of China.*

The grid projects are an important infrastructure plan for the region, guaranteeing power supply for local residents and enterprises in Xinjiang, said the company.

Chinese President Xi Jinping told the UN Sustainable Development Summit in September that China proposes discussing a global energy network to meet global power demand with clean and green alternatives.

To build a global energy network coincides with the trend for low-carbon, efficient and balanced energy distribution, said Zhao Qingbo, an analyst with the State Grid.

Clean energy like solar and wind power must be integrated into grids to realize large-scale development, said Zhao.

Xinjiang’s energy network will also help narrow development gaps between different regions, he added.

China began to purchase electricity from Russia in 1992. Currently, Heilongjiang Province in northeast China has four operating power transmission lines connecting Russia.

This year, the Heilongjiang Electric Power Company will import 3.6 billion kilowatt-hours of power from Russia, or 5.4 percent of the power sold in the province.

“China and Russia both benefit from the commercial power cooperation,” Li Changlin, the company’s deputy general manger, said.

The implementation of the Belt and Road Initiative will push the interconnection of grids in Asia, said Liu Xiaosheng, a professor of electric engineering at the Harbin Institute of Technology in Heilongjiang.

The China-proposed initiative refers to a trade and infrastructure network connecting Asia to Europe and Africa through the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

Liu Zhenya, president of the State Grid, said the country will accelerate grid interconnectivity with neighboring countries such as Russia, Mongolia, Kazakhstan, Pakistan, Myanmar, Laos, Nepal and Thailand in the coming decade.

He estimated that the global energy network will be basically completed by 2050.

It is estimated that from 2016 to 2030, China’s annual investment in clean energy and related infrastructure projects will grow to 820 billion yuan, according to Liu.

By the end of 2020, China aims to increase non-fossil energy to about 15 percent of the total primary energy consumption and raise the share of renewable energy in production.

In 2020, China’s installed hydro, wind and solar power capacity will reach 350 million, 240 million and 100 million kw, mainly in the west and north regions. The current operating capacity is about 482 million kW in China.

Transnational grids already operate in Europe, North America and Southern Africa.

Global energy network construction faces some practical problems such as the high cost of clean energy in the short run, huge investment and operating models in the field, according to industry analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's environmental nazis | My comment on Taipei Times*

News story: Protests target Taichung science park and TSMC - Taipei Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*China discovers 5 billion tonne coal deposit*

Largest coal mine identified in east China - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*S. Korean parliament ratifies free trade agreement with China*

English.news.cn | 2015-11-30 16:34:02 | Editor: huaxia

SEOUL, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- South Korea's parliament on Monday ratified its free trade agreement (FTA) with China during the plenary session.

The ratification bill on the China-South Korea free trade accord was passed through the National Assembly by a majority of 196 to 33 with 36 abstentions.

China and South Korea signed the bilateral FTA in June after three years of negotiations. Under the deal, the two sides will eliminate tariffs on more than 90 percent of traded goods each within 20 years after implementation.

South Korea expected the free trade accord with China to raise its real GDP by 0.96 percentage points and create about 53,000 new jobs in the next 10 years.

The South Korean government said in a statement that it will make best efforts to implement the deal within this year by minimizing necessary local procedures and closely consulting with the Chinese side.

Seoul anticipated that the FTA with China will help boost its exports, which have been suffering this year from the global economic slowdown. South Korea's export tumbled 15.9 percent in October from a year earlier, logging the biggest monthly reduction in more than six years.

S. Korean parliament ratifies free trade agreement with China - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

IMF Adds China's Yuan to Basket of Top Currencies - ABC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's Yuan will have third-highest IMF SDR weight at 10.92 percent*

Yuan Trades Higher Offshore as IMF Approves a Reserve Currency - Bloomberg Business

"The [IMF] fund said the yuan would have a 10.92 percent weighting in the basket, the third largest following the dollar’s 41.73 percent and the euro’s 30.93 percent. The yen has a weighting of 8.33 percent and the pound 8.09 percent."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China is still outgrowing India | CNBC is wrong*

The mainstream news stories are wrong. India is not outgrowing China. They forgot to account for Indian currency depreciation.

News story: India economic growth outpaces China, RBI seen holding rates | CNBC
----------
My comment:

*Indian currency fell by 10%. Thus, Indian adjusted growth is only 6.7%.*

China's currency has remained stable. However, the Indian Rupee has depreciated by a whopping 10%. Thus, the real Indian growth is only 6.7% (or 7.4% x 0.9 = 6.7%).

Since China grew at 6.9%, this means China is still outgrowing India's 6.7%.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese investors buy 13% stake in Man City group*
December 1, 2015




Man City group sells 13% stake to Chinese investors.


A group of Chinese investors have paid 400 million U.S. dollars for a minority stake in the company that owns Manchester City, one of England's top premiership clubs, it was announced Tuesday.

City Football Group said the sale of the 13 percent holding to "high profile" Chinese institutions, which include China Media Capital Holdings - a leading media and sports business - values the group at 2 billion U.S.dollars.

The deal comes just weeks after China's President Xi Jinping visited Manchester City's Etihad Stadium during his state visit to Britain.

A statement on Manchester City's official website said: "The deal will create an unprecedented platform for the growth of CFG clubs and companies in China and internationally, borne out of CFG's ability to provide a wealth of industry expertise and resources to the rapidly developing Chinese football industry."

It is the first time since the transformational Abu Dhabi takeover in 2008 that there has been a change in the group's shareholder base.

As well as owning Manchester City, the City Football Group also owns clubs in the U.S., Australia, and Japan.

Today's statement added: "The announcement follows more than six months of discussions among the parties to find the optimum model and associated strategies for the partnership."

CFG said the cash from the share acquisition will be used by City Football Group to fund its China growth, further its international business expansion opportunities and further develop CFG infrastructure assets.

The statement added: "The CFG/CMC partnership is predicated on the opportunity to create new value for CFG in China and beyond by working with CMC, CITIC Capital and the Chinese football industry."

The deal will see new shares issued in City Football Group in addition to the ones held by the Abu Dhabi United Group (ADUG), the investment and development company privately owned by Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan. Prior to this Chinese investment the Sheikh was the sole shareholder of City Football Group.

The consortium of Chinese investors will be represented on the board of City Football Group Holding Company by Li Ruigang, chairman of China Media Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan should follow Hong Kong in signing TISA with China*

My comment on Taipei Times.

China’s economy to beat estimates by slim margin - Taipei Times





----------

Hong Kong and China Sign Trade in Services Agreement - China Briefing News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's Quanta Storage lands orders for its TM5 robots*

Taiwan's Quanta, which is the world's largest computer notebook Original Design Manufacturer (ODM), is branching out into robotics. Quanta was successful in securing orders for its TM5 industrial robots.

This is necessary, because sooner-or-later China's Lenovo will earnestly compete in the notebook computer business. Taiwan's multinationals need to find new technological areas to avoid mainland Chinese competition.

Quanta Storage lands orders for TM5 robots | DigiTimes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's November 2015 trade surplus is $53.6 billion*

China's monthly trade surplus hovers between $50 billion to $60 billion.

China's November 2015 trade surplus is 343 billion Yuans (see news article below).

343 billion Yuans / 6.4 Yuans per US dollar = $53.6 billion November trade surplus

The good news is that the Brent oil price is still dropping. If Brent oil reaches $20 per barrel, China should be able to add another $100 billion to its annual trade surplus! Brent should keep dropping, because Iran is about to unload its 50 million barrels of surplus crude oil inventory (that had built up during the years of sanctions).

Also, current oil production is 2 million barrels in excess of daily worldwide demand.

China's 2015 total merchandise trade surplus should be about $600 billion.

Next year, China's 2016 trade surplus could be $700 billion!
----------

China trade surplus shrinks in Nov, exports drop further

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's 2015 Year-to-date merchandise trade surplus is $542 billion*

For the first quarter of 2015, China's trade surplus was $123 billion.
China's April trade surplus was $34.1 billion.
China's May trade surplus was $59.49 billion.
China's June trade surplus is $46.54 billion.
In total, China's half-year 2015 trade surplus was $263 billion.

The following data comes from Trading Economics "Recent Releases."
Link: China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast

China's July trade surplus was $43 billion.
China's August trade surplus was $62 billion.
China's September trade surplus was $54 billion.

China's October trade surplus was $60 billion. (Source: The Australian Business Review)
China's November trade surplus was $54 billion. (Source: FXStreet)

China's January to November 2015 merchandise trade surplus is $536 billion. There is one more month to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> *China's 2015 Year-to-date merchandise trade surplus is $542 billion*
> 
> For the first quarter of 2015, China's trade surplus was $123 billion.
> China's April trade surplus was $34.1 billion.
> China's May trade surplus was $59.49 billion.
> China's June trade surplus is $46.54 billion.
> In total, China's half-year 2015 trade surplus was $263 billion.
> 
> The following data comes from Trading Economics "Recent Releases."
> Link: China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast
> 
> China's July trade surplus was $43 billion.
> China's August trade surplus was $62 billion.
> China's September trade surplus was $54 billion.
> 
> China's October trade surplus was $60 billion. (Source: The Australian Business Review)
> China's November trade surplus was $54 billion. (Source: FXStreet)
> 
> China's January to November 2015 merchandise trade surplus is $536 billion. There is one more month to go!



You must include the whole financial account, and not only good trade.

China has a services deficit of around 230 billion dollars. Plus, there are net capital outflows. 

China's foreign reserves are dropping right now.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You must include the whole financial account, and not only good trade.
> 
> China has a services deficit of around 230 billion dollars. Plus, there are net capital outflows.
> 
> China's foreign reserves are dropping right now.


Do you mind? I answered your point one month ago.

I said if you add in China's remittance ($64 billion) and earnings (Treasury bond yield and investment return) then the total is still about $600 billion.

Have you forgotten already?

RECORD CHINA TRADE SURPLUS AS DEMAND SAGS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*Huawei's HiSilicon is at $4 billion in sales! | IC Insights*

It's amazing how quickly things change. I recall a time when Huawei's HiSilicon (ie. Huawei's chip design subsidiary) had only $2 billion in sales. Now they have $4 billion!

China's Spreadtrum is also growing very quickly. It's almost at $2 billion in sales.

Taiwan MediaTek's fall in sales is not surprising. The Taiwanese currency lost about 10% in value this year (from 30 to 33 New Taiwan dollars per US Dollar). Thus, it's only a currency fluctuation. Taiwan's currency will bounce back on its strong annual trade surplus.

Samsung Drives IDM Win Over Fabless in 2015 | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flist3773

@Martian2 

There is an interesting report from Anandtech regarding Huawei. The title of article is "China calling Huawei media tour kirin 950 and why we went." 

I think this is good article to read, if one wants to find out information about Huawei.

Also, Huawei is having 30% increase in revenue and its operating margin is at 18.3%. 

That means Huawei may achieve revenue of $57 billion with over $10 billion in operating income. 

I'm not certain if the revenue and the net income from HiSilicon is included in the annual report of Huawei (someone can check if they have time).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

China’s Government Plans Major Changes in Policy - What to Watch | DailyFX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's import volume is increasing, not decreasing | Forbes*

There is a price adjustment occurring in the commodity markets. The price of oil has collapsed. So has the price of iron ore, copper, etc.

This means the nominal price of goods is not a stable indicator this year.

What we really want to know is whether China's economy is importing more raw materials or less. It turns out that China is increasing its imports of raw materials. This means the Chinese economy is growing.

Sequential growth in volume imports of raw materials can only mean a growing economy.
----------

China's Trade Slump Isn't Quite As Bad As It Looks: Prices, Not Volumes, Are Important | Forbes

*"To be sure, China imported more copper, iron ore, crude oil, coal and soybeans in November by volume than in the preceding month, preliminary data from the General Administration of Customs showed on Tuesday."*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Confidence over economy tops 66%*
December 11, 2015

More than 60 percent of Chinese consumers are optimistic about economic prospects next year that they are willing to spend more, a survey found.

Around 66 percent of respondents were optimistic that China’s economy will get better in 2016 while 24 percent believed it will be the same and 10 percent expected it to be worse, according to a survey by brokerage and investment group CLSA.

The survey was conducted among 520 consumers from middle-class families, who shared their views on the economy, currency, employment, spending, property and investments.

Although most respondents described the current business conditions as average or bad, 58 percent were optimistic that they would improve next year.

Despite a slowing economy, respondents’ retail consumption was relatively stable with a quarter of them likely to spend more on clothing and shoes and another 24 percent on branded items. Only 7 percent said they would cut spending on clothing and shoes and 3 percent planned to switch to cheaper brands.

For big items, travel was the top choice with 94 percent of respondents making travel plans next year, followed by home appliances, cars, children’s extracurricular classes and life insurance.

Respondents, however, were cautious about the property market with 68 percent having no plans to buy a house next year as they believe that property prices are high and worry they could drop next year. Only 19 percent of respondents would invest in property.

Investment in stock and wealth management products tied as joint top with each drawing 25 percent of respondents.

The stock market attracted 75 percent of respondents willing to make investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*China posts highest retail sales growth in Nov.*

English.news.cn 2015-12-12 15:11:23

BEIJING, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 11.2 percent year on year in November, the highest monthly growth rate so far this year, official data showed on Saturday.

With November holding the hugely successful online shopping festival Singles' Day, total retail sales of consumer goods stood at 2.79 trillion yuan (434 billion U.S. dollars) last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

In the 11 months ending in November, total sales rose 10.6 percent from a year earlier to 27.23 trillion yuan, unchanged from the growth for the first 10 months.

On Nov. 11, or Singles' Day, a nationwide shopping spree saw Alibaba Tmall's online sales jump 60 percent to reach 91.2 billion yuan. The second-ranking JD.com, though much smaller in volume, said 32 million orders were placed in the day, up 130 percent from last year.

In the first 11 months, online sales surged by 34.5 percent year on year to 3.45 trillion yuan, accounting for 12.6 percent in gross retail sales, NBS data showed.

NBS figures also showed that retail sales in China's rural areas expanded by 12.2 percent in November, outpacing the rate of 11 percent for sales in urban areas.

Strong retail sales indicated that pro-consumption policies are taking effect. It also offered a relief for Chinese policy-makers as they try to restructure the Chinese economy to a more consumption- and service-driven model to sustain growth, albeit at a slower rate.


China posts highest retail sales growth in Nov. - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neolithic

A century-old Ottoman legacy in China


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> *China's 2015 Year-to-date merchandise trade surplus is $542 billion*
> 
> For the first quarter of 2015, China's trade surplus was $123 billion.
> China's April trade surplus was $34.1 billion.
> China's May trade surplus was $59.49 billion.
> China's June trade surplus is $46.54 billion.
> In total, China's half-year 2015 trade surplus was $263 billion.
> 
> The following data comes from Trading Economics "Recent Releases."
> Link: China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast
> 
> China's July trade surplus was $43 billion.
> China's August trade surplus was $62 billion.
> China's September trade surplus was $54 billion.
> 
> China's October trade surplus was $60 billion. (Source: The Australian Business Review)
> China's November trade surplus was $54 billion. (Source: FXStreet)




Yes bro, January-Nov (11 months, tabulated below) combined was $543 billion. Just one more month to go, I think our original forecast on 2015 trade surplus of $600 billion should be correct.

China November trade balance in USD terms 54.1bn surplus @ Forex Factory
http://www.ecns.cn/video/2015/12-09/191830.shtml
China Balance of Trade | 1983-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast
Month Trade Surplus ($ billion)
Jan 60.032
Feb 60.619
Mar 3.081
Apr 34.135
May 58.867
Jun 46.536
Jul 43.025
Aug 60.236
Sep 60.342
Oct 61.64
Nov 54.103
Dec (data to be released on 8th January 2016)
2015 Total 542.616 (Jan-Nov)​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Chery to Produce 5 Millionth Car*
2015-12-13 

China's Chery Automobile is expected to produce its 5 millionth car next Friday, making it the country's first indigenous automaker to reach the milestone, according to a company source.

Chery sold 50,540 vehicles in November, up 22.9 percent year on year.

Chery's strong sales stood out in the sluggish Chinese auto market. Its sales in the first half of 2015 surged 17 percent from the same period last year, with 252,439 vehicles sold in the first six months.

China's total car sales rose only 1.4 percent in the first half this year, according to China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Chery was founded in Wuhu City of east China's Anhui Province in 1997. I produced its 1 millionth car in August 22, 2007.

A joint venture between Chery and U.K.-based Jaguar Land Rover commenced production in October last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China's new energy vehicle output surges *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-12-15 0:11:35

China's production of new energy vehicles surged by 600 percent year on year in November thanks to government support.

Total production in November stood at 72,300 units, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said Monday in a statement.

During the month, output of pure electric passenger vehicles soared 700 percent from a year earlier to 30,000 units and that for plug-in hybrid passenger vehicles tripled to 7,509.

Pure electric and plug-in hybrid commercial vehicles skyrocketed by 18 times and 97 percent, the statement said.

China rolled out a raft of measures to promote new energy vehicles in a bid to save energy and combat pollution, including tax exemptions, subsidies for car purchases and a requirement for government departments to buy more new energy cars.

Official data showed that 95 percent of new energy vehicles produced in November would benefit from the favorable taxation policies.

In the first 11 months, China produced 279,200 new energy vehicles, up by four times from the same period in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China cuts holdings of U.S. treasuries in October*
2015-12-17 11:13 CRIENGLISH.com _Editor: Feng Shuang_

The latest data from the U.S. Treasury Department shows that China reduced its holdings of Treasury securities in October.

China cut its holdings by $3.2 billion in October, the second consecutive month for its holding reduction.

Its current holdings amount to $1.3 trillion.

Japan also cut its holding by $28 billion in October.

Tokyo's holdings now amount to $1.2 trillion.

Overall, foreign holdings of U.S. Treasury securities in October dropped to just over $6 trillion compared to September, a change of about $100 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*League of Legends studio is now completely owned by China’s Tencent*

Dean Takahashi and Jeff Grubb 

December 16, 2015 3:30 PM





Above: Welcome to the League of Legends jungle.
_Image Credit: Riot Games_​
Riot Games, the maker of the enormously popular League of Legends multiplayer online arena battler (MOBA), is now 100 percent-owned by China’s Tencent.

Los Angeles-based Riot Games made the announcement somewhat casually as part of a post about changes coming to Riot’s compensation structure. It made no mention of the cost of the transaction, as Tencent probably laid out a lot of money to acquire the remaining equity in Riot Games. League of Legends is often referred to by players and observers as the “biggest game in the world.” That’s because it regularly has millions of people playing it at any one time, but it’s also because the free-to-play PC hit makes approximately $1 billion annually from in-app purchases. That contributes to a MOBA market that generates more than $200 million in revenue every month, according to intelligence firm SuperData Research.

Riot Games was founded by Brandon Beck and Marc Merrill in 2006. They launched League of Legends in 2009 as something of a spiritual successor to the popular Warcraft 3 mod Defense of the Ancients. LoL, as fans commonly refer to it, became a huge hit. The game is one of the most-played PC online games of all time. Tencent bought a majority stake in Riot Games in 2011 for a reported $231 million. That gave the Chinese company an estimated 70 percent ownership of Riot.

The 9-year-old company is also well known for spending a great deal on its employees and taking its culture seriously. Riot has thousands of employees, and employee-review website Glassdoor called it one of the best places to work in the U.S., which is notable considering it is the only game developer on the list.

In its post, Riot said that it was shifting to a new structure to “recognize and reward Rioters’ contributions — and that first involves a big change to our existing equity program. As part of this effort, our majority investor, Tencent, recently purchased the remaining equity of Riot Games. This allows us to move away from a Riot equity program towards a cash-based incentive program that allows Rioters to share in Riot’s success.”

League of Legends studio is now completely owned by China's Tencent | GamesBeat | Games | by Dean Takahashi && Jeff Grubb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's share of global exports to reach 13% in 2015 *
China Daily, December 18, 2015 

China is expected to account for 13 percent of the world's total exports this year as the country shipped more high-value products to both developed and emerging markets between January and November, the Ministry of Commerce said on Thursday.

China's proportion of exports amounted to 12.4 percent of the global market last year. The country's exports of rail equipment, as well as power and telecommunications products to developed markets rose 10 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months.

Shen Danyang, spokesman for the ministry, said even though China's foreign trade seems weaker than expected due to lower global demand and rising production costs, the country has continued to optimize its range of products and approach to the global market through new trade routes and regional cooperation arrangements.

"The World Trade Organization's central role in global trade liberalization should be maintained," said Shen. "All members should stick to the Doha Round's goal to create a balanced and feasible work plan to complete the talks."

Commerce Minister Gao Hucheng told the WTO Ministerial Conference in Nairobi on Wednesday that the biggest challenges which currently confront the multilateral trade system are trade protectionism and a proliferation of regional trade agreements.

China's foreign trade dropped 7.8 percent year-on-year to 22.08 trillion yuan ($3.39 trillion) from January to November. Of this, 12.71 trillion yuan was exports, which were down 2.2 percent. The nation's trade surplus during the same period surged 63 percent to 3.34 trillion yuan, according to the General Administration of Customs.

The country reported 3.16 trillion yuan of trade with the European Union, its largest trading partner, in the first 11 months, down 7.7 percent year-on-year, while the figure was 3.15 trillion yuan for the United States, the nation's second-largest trading partner, up 1.9 percent.

"Based on the current trading volume, China will remain the world's largest trader this year," said Gu Xuebin, vice-president of the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Retreat, regroup and rebound*
China Daily 2015-12-18 09:14

There is good news and not-so-good news as we head into 2016.

The not-so-good news is that the world economy still lacks momentum, with global growth unlikely to pick up next year. We expect growth of 3 percent, the same as 2015. But the good news is that, despite the lack of momentum in the world economy, we expect confidence and market sentiment, particularly in emerging markets, to improve.

Emerging markets have been in retreat in 2015, but there are reasons to be cautiously optimistic in 2016. The two main reasons behind the negativity this year－the US Federal Reserve (Fed) interest rate hikes and the risk of a "hard landing" in China's economy－should be much less of a concern in 2016. It is time to regroup.

We always thought the first Fed rate hike in nine-and-a-half years would be an event. We highlighted as far back as April 2015 that volatility in emerging markets would increase and that some currencies, like the Turkish lira, the Indonesian rupiah and the Brazilian real, would weaken. So the weakness and negativity we saw in the second half of 2015 did not come as a surprise.

With the first interest rate hike announced this week, we expect another hike to take place in March 2016. And that is it; we do not expect more rate rises in 2016. In fact, we anticipate that after March the Fed's next move will be to reduce interest rates, and we see this happening in December 2016.

We believe the hiking cycle will be shallow because, in our view, the US economy has already peaked. Consensus forecasts point to US growth at 2.5 percent next year, but these forecasts have been consistently wrong over the past six years, always overestimating growth prospects in the US. We are less optimistic, expecting the US economy to grow by 1.6 percent. If the anticipation of Fed hikes spooked markets in 2015, and rightly so, the realization that the hiking cycle will likely be very shallow by any historical standard should be positive for market sentiment.

China concerns also played a key role in keeping sentiment around emerging markets negative. Markets have behaved in a way consistent with a China "hard landing". In 2015, closer focus on certain proxies for China's economy suggested that growth was much slower than official data implied, hence the negativity.

But concerns were overdone and not fully justified. The proxies used by many were heavily biased towards the manufacturing sector. Manufacturing in China is indeed slowing; but the service sector is strong, and it is growing in importance, contributing more than 50 percent to the economy today. Looking at cement, electricity and railway cargo might have been a good proxy for growth five-10 years ago, when manufacturing dominated, but this is no longer the case. The structure of China's economy is changing.

Also, people should not underestimate the commitment of Chinese authorities to deliver growth rates close to 7 percent. Policymakers take every opportunity to remind us that they have an official target of doubling 2010 GDP by 2020. This requires an average annual growth rate of 7 percent. So far they are ahead of plan, and the Fifth Plenum of the 18th Central Committee of the Communist Party of China－which took place this autumn－set an average growth target of 6.5 percent for the next five years. We expect Chinese growth in 2016 to be 6.8 percent, giving the authorities room for possible deceleration in the future.

That is not to say that there are no risks. China's economy is becoming more complex. Gradually opening up to international markets by liberalizing the capital account will make the economy harder to manage than in the past, especially given high domestic debt levels. But policymakers have tools at their disposal.

Global growth has never really taken off since the global financial crisis. As 2016 is unlikely to be any different, it is hard to get too excited about the economic prospects. The silver lining is that confidence and market sentiment should improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China approving 40 nuclear reactor construction starts from 2016 to 2020 for an average of eight per year *

Chinese nuclear power generators rose in Hong Kong and Shanghai after the State Council approved the construction of four additional reactors on Wednesday

China has approved construction of eight reactors this year, including yesterday’s approval. China plans to build as many as eight nuclear power plants each year from 2016 to 2020 and invest 500 billion yuan ($77 billion) on next-generation nuclear reactors during the five years, according to a statement from state-owned Power Construction Corp. of China Ltd. earlier this month, citing a draft of China’s 13th five-year plan.



​
Among the four reactors approved, two at Guangxi’s Fangchenggang will use CGN’s own Hualong One third-generation technology, according to a CGN statement. That is the same model expected to be exported for the Bradwell project in the U.K., to be built under an agreement between CGN and Electricite de France SA for a 1 gigawatt plant.

The cabinet also gave the go-ahead for a hydropower plant straddling the southwestern provinces of Sichuan and Yunnan.

Mainland China has 30 nuclear power reactors in operation, 21 under construction, and more about to start construction.

Additional reactors are planned, including some of the world's most advanced, to give more than a three-fold increase in nuclear capacity to at least 58 GWe by 2020-21, then some 150 GWe by 2030, and much more by 2050.

*India Governments nuclear energy target for 2020*

India's government said 13,500 megawatts of nuclear power will be operating by 2020.

India currently has 5,300 megawatts of nuclear power.

Currently the top countries based on operable nuclear power generation are

United States 98990 MWe [798.6 TWh in 2014]
France 63130 MWe [418.0 TWh ijn 2014]
Japan * 40480 MWe [Most of the reactors are currently not operating, 0 TWh]
China 26849 MWe [123.8 TWh in 2014]
Russia 25264 MWe [169.1 TWh in 2014]
South Korea 21677 MWe [149.2 TWh in 2014]

Next Big Future: China approving 40 nuclear reactor construction starts from 2016 to 2020 for an average of eight per year

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China welcomes U.S. ratification of IMF quota reforms*

Xinhua
2015-12-19 13:32
China's central bank on Saturday welcomed the ratification of the 2010 quota and governance reforms of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) by the U.S. Congress on Dec. 18, 2015.

"Such approval means that the 2010 reforms, after protracted delay, are expected to take effect soon," said the People's Bank of China (PBOC), the central bank, noting "the 2010 reforms will enhance the representativeness and voice of emerging market and developing countries (EMDCs) at the IMF, thus helps maintain the IMF's credibility, legitimacy and effectiveness."

Going forward, China will work closely with other member countries to support the IMF to continuously improve its quota and governance structure, to ensure that the IMF remains a quota-based and adequately resourced institution, according to the PBOC.

"The 2010 reforms will double the IMF's quota resources from SDR 238.5 billion to SDR 477 billion, while shifting 6 percent of quota shares to dynamic EMDCs. China's quota will increase from 3.996 percent to 6.394 percent, making China the third largest shareholder in the IMF from the sixth." The PBOC said in a statement posted on its official website.

Created by the IMF in 1969, the Special Drawing Rights (SDR) is an international reserve asset supplementing members' official reserves. It can be exchanged among governments for freely usable currencies in times of need.
______________________________________________________________________

Also from Sputnik,

US Caves In to Emerging Markets as Congress Finally Makes IMF Reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Qualcomm Losing 4G Market Share to MediaTek | BidNessEtc*

It took four years for Taiwan's MediaTek to finally make headway in the 4G market. Qualcomm had a 90% market share for four long years (reference: Qualcomm Announces Availability Of Next Gen LTE Chipset - Gobi 4000; Likely For 4G LTE iPhone And iPad).

Now, MediaTek has increased its share of the 4G market from 10% to 17% in just one year. Consequently, Qualcomm's 4G market share fell from 90% to 67% in one year (2014 Q3 to 2015 Q3).

By the way, China's Spreadtrum has achieved dominant 3G market share in China.
----------

Qualcomm, Inc (QCOM) Losing 4G Market Share to MediaTek

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China-Australia, China-South Korea FTAs Take Effect Today



*
2015-12-20 

The much-heralded Free Trade Agreement between China and Australia is officially in-effect as of this Sunday.

Under the agreement, tariffs on 95 percent of Australian exports are being lifted.

At the same time, hurdles are being lowered for Chinese businesses to invest in Australia.

Chinese travelers are going to be granted more access to the country through an increased number of visas.

For more on the China-Australia FTA, CRI's Zeng Liang spoke earlier with Professor James Laurenceson, Deputy Director of the Australia-China Institute at the University of Technology in Sydney.

*China-South Korea FTA Comes into Force*

The new free trade agreement between China and South Korea has officially come into effect as of today.

Park Tae Ho with Seoul National University says the signing of the free-trade pact makes sense for South Korea at this point in its development.

"With impressive achievements though, the South Korean economy only accounts for 1.8 percent of the global total. South Korea won't be able to lift its per capita income to 30,000 US dollars by relying on domestic market only. It should go global and exploit broader export markets. So it's a necessary choice for us to establish FTA."

As part of the agreement, tariffs on more than 90 percent goods traded between China and South Korea will be eliminated over the next 20-years.

South Korean analysis suggests the country's manufacturers are going to see their overall export growth increase by 1.35-billion U.S. dollars over the next 12-months.

China is South Korea's largest trading partner, with South Korea importing around one-quarter of all their products from China.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Interview: Sri Lanka mulls special zone for Chinese investment *

English.news.cn | 2015-12-19 11:29:23 | Editor: huaxia
by Jamila Najmuddin
COLOMBO, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- Sri Lankan is considering a special zone in the southern part for Chinese investors as China looks to expand its investment in the island nation, a top official said.

Chairman of the Board of Investments (BoI) Upul Jayasuriya said the government had decided to set up the zone in the southern town of Hambantota.

Sri Lanka has already conveyed its decision to China and is now awaiting a response.

"The government has decided that we will open the gates for the Chinese to make their investment particularly at the moment as it is in Hambantota. " Jayasuriya said in an interview to Xinhua.

According to the BoI chairman, Hambantota is a city which already has a harbor and an international airport. "So we feel that is a suitable venue for the Chinese investment to come up," he said.

"This is the correct time for China to come here as whatever is available at very cheap, cost effective prices," said Jayasuriya. "Not only the labor rate, but the salaries and the cost of doing business here are much cheaper than the entire region. So I hope the Chinese investors will make use of this opportunity."

China has been Sri Lanka's biggest contributor of foreign direct investment with over 400 million U.S. dollars in 2014, according to statistics from the Central Bank.

Over the past five years, a large number of Sri Lanka's infrastructure and real estate projects have been developed by China and the government of President Maithripala Sirisena is now eager to attract more direct investment from China.

"Sri Lanka-China relations are right now at its peak," Jayasuriya said. "The BoI has been working with many Chinese investors and in the recent past there has been a lot of Chinese interest in Sri Lanka."

"We look forward to working with them," he said.

The Colombo Port City, one of the mega projects funded by China which was suspended by the Sirisena government in March, has received clearance and will resume construction early next year.

Jayasuriya said the Port City will be a face-lifting project for Colombo.

"I can assure with confidence that the Port City will recommence its operation before March," he said. "This project will also add a lot of color and tourist attractions and the entire world will be looking at it as this will be the first ever of its kind in the recent past."

Sri Lanka is now being labelled as an investor friendly nation as the constitution guarantees that no investment is liable to be taken off by the government, particularly countries that have investment protection agreements with the island nation.

The government is now working to further strengthen the constitutional clauses in a positive manner, enabling more investors to come in, Jayasuriya said.

China is one of the countries that has signed the investment protection agreement with Sri Lanka.

Furthermore, Jayasuriya said any investor who is willing to invest more than 14 million U.S. dollars could buy and own properties in the country and for investors who require land on a lease-hold basis, the special tax would been reduced from 15 percent to 1 percent.

"This is the same that is expected by any local investor when they lease out land. These two major obstacles have now been removed."

The BoI has signed agreements for foreign direct investment of 1.6 billion U.S. dollars so far this year. The agency said improved facilitation under the new government which is committed to speeding up project approvals and eliminating delays had yielded high value projects.

The Sri Lankan government is also aiming to attract more investment from countries in the region, such as India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Young, affluent, e-savvy consumers fuel growth*
By Zheng Yangpeng (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2015-12-21 15:19 

Three "great forces" are defining China's consumer story in the next five years, which requires companies to have a "new China playbook" to grab the tremendous opportunities, according to a research by Boston Consulting Group.

The three are: The rise of upper-middle-class and affluent households as the driver of consumption growth; a new generation of freer-spending, sophisticated consumers; and increasingly powerful role of e-commerce, according to the research, which was jointly conducted by AliResearch, the research arm of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.

The research estimated that by 2020, 81 percent of consumption growth will come from households whose annual income will be more than $24,000. Consumer 35 or younger will account for 35 percent of growth. E-commerce will become a far more important retail channel, driving 42 percent of total consumption growth, 90 percent of that growth will come from mobile e-commerce.

Types of products fuelling China's consumer boom will also change. Service will overtake goods as the chief engine, accounting for 51 percent of total incremental consumption; Demand for premier goods and services that enhance a personal sense of well-being—such as healthy food, education, travel, rather than daily necessities --will accelerate.

According to Taobao, Alibaba's main online platform, spending by the average e-shoppers of organic and imported food and beverage has expanded eightfold over the past three years. Many popular online offerings, such as organic baby-food, rice, and tea, aren't carried in local stores.

The study also found Chinese consumers buy higher-priced products online. Overall consumption of home care products, packaged food, personal-care items increase only moderately when households become more affluent.

But according to Taobao data, online purchase on these categories increases by around 150 percent when families enter the upper-middle class. Online purchase nearly double again among affluent households ---that's because they find more distinctive, more premium-priced products online.

The report noted that because of the dramatic change in consumption habits, the winning strategy of the past is becoming outdated. It would be more important than ever before for companies to be highly strategic in the way they pick targets.

"The days are over when demand in China for everything seemed insatiable," said Youchi Kuo a principal of BCG. "Targeting the wrong income segment, playing in the wrong categories, and being unrepresented in the fast-growing online channel will be a formula for slow growth."

The report also projected China's consumer economy to expand by about half, to $6.5 trillion, by 2020---even if annual real GDP growth slows to 5.5 percent. The incremental growth of $2.3 trillion growth alone over the next five years would be comparable to adding a consumer market 1.3 times larger than today's Germany or the United Kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Next Big Future: Revisiting when China's economy will pass the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*China's electronics, IT manufacturing industry grows fast*
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2015-12-21 13:25

BEIJING - The added value of China's electronics and IT manufacturing industry rose by 10.8 percent year on year from January to November in 2015, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

The statistics only covered the enterprises whose annual business revenue each exceeds 20 million yuan ($3.09 million).

The growth rate was 4.7 percentage points higher than the average level of the country's entire industrial sector in the period.

According to the ministry, the electronics and IT manufacturing industry reported 8.89 trillion yuan in bulk business revenue in the first ten months of the year, up 8 percent from a year ago, with its net profits surging 14.4 percent to 403.7 billion yuan.

China's electronics, IT manufacturing industry grows fast - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's M&A in Asia Pacific to Hit New Heights in 2016: Reuters*
2015-12-23 






Latest figures show that Chinese acquisitions in the Asia-Pacific region push the value of annual deals past 1 trillion U.S. dollars. [Photo: sina.com]

New stats are suggesting Chinese acquisitions in the Asia-Pacific region have helped push the value of annual deals past one trillion U.S. dollars for the first time.

The same set of data also shows Chinese companies have spent a record 102-billion U.S. dollars on mergers and acquisitions so far this year.

Analysis by Reuters is suggesting investment banks expect this coming year to see an even bigger splurge by Chinese firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Volume still rising at China’s top ports | IHS*

With the sharp drop in commodity prices, we cannot use the dollar value as a measure of trade volume. Instead, we have to resort to a direct count of shipping containers.

IHS reports that China's trade volume has increased by 4% from Jan-Nov 2015.

We know that China's aggregate technology improves every year (such as using more industrial robots and CNC machine tools). Let's throw in another 2% in economic growth for improved technology.

We also know China improves its energy efficiency every year (such as building more ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plants). Let's say improved energy efficiency leads to a 1% growth in the Chinese economy.

Altogether, it is entirely reasonable to believe China's claim of 7% economic growth (e.g. 4% increased trade [or economic activity] + 2% improved technology + 1% economic efficiency).
----------

Volume still rising at China’s top ports | JOC.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Food giant COFCO fully acquires Noble Agri*
2015-12-23 17:16:12

BEIJING, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- China's state-owned foodstuff conglomerate COFCO Corp. announced Wednesday that it will fully acquire Noble Agri from Hong Kong energy and commodity company Noble Group.

In an agreement signed Tuesday, COFCO agreed to buy Noble Agri's 49 percent stake, held by Noble Group, for 750 million U.S. dollars.

As COFCO already acquired a 51-percent stake in Noble Agri in 2014, the mainland agriculture company will fully own Noble Agri upon the completion of the transaction.

"Noble Agri will serve as COFCO's overseas arm, which is expected to help connect grain purchase in the upstream of the industry with processing and distribution in the downstream," said a COFCO statement.

COFCO chair Frank Gaoning Ning said the acquisition will accelerate COFCO's internationalization and global positioning.

"COFCO is fully confident in the new management team and still bullish on the long-term performance upon the integration of Noble Agri into COFCO despite the depressed global agricultural commodity market," said Ning.

"The consolidation of our ownership is a strong step toward our guiding vision: To be a world class global agri-business," said Matt Jansen, CEO of Noble Agri.

By the end of 2014, Noble Agri delivered 46 million tonnes of agricultural products globally, with 45 asset locations and about 9,500 employees in 29 countries.

Editor: Hou Qiang​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sitework of Baganuur Power Plant being executed by Chinese company*
Dec 24, 2015 | Written by B.Amarsaikhan






Ulaanbaatar /MONTSAME/ Official opening ceremony for site work commencement of Baganuur Power Plant took place on December 23. The development is reflected in the Government Action Plan for 2012-2016 in order to meet the increasing electric and heating power demand in the central region.

“This is the first power plant in Mongolia to be built on the neck of a deposit”, PM Ch.Saikhanbileg stated while taking part in the ceremony.

In frames of the Government’s energy policy, more developments including Booroljuut power plant based on Booroljuut coal deposit, Tavantolgoi Power Plant based on the Tavantolgoi deposit and Eg Power Plant basing on Eg river are expected next.

The site work is being executed by China Nuclear Industry 22 Corporation. The 700 MWT TPA power plant will be commissioned in 3.5 years.

Recently commissioned Amgalan Power Plant and the extension at Third Thermal Power Station had been executed in cooperation with the Chinese companies as well. The Chinese companies are also taking part in the developments at the Eg river and Booroljuut power plants.

Baganuur Power LLC signed a Build-Operate-Transfer concession agreement with the Government last April. With the implementation of Baganuur Power Plant project, 300 permanent jobs and 2,500 temporary workplaces are being created.

Present at the ceremony were also Ministry of Energy of Mongolia D.Zorigt, Minister of Industry D.Erdenebat and the Ambassador of People’s Republic of China Xing Haiming.






*****
*6th Chinese-built hydropower plant in Cambodia begins operation *
2015-12-23 15:35:56 | Editor: huaxia






Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen (2nd L, front) and Shi Ke (3rd L, front), vice chairman of China National Machinery Industry Corporation, attend the ribbon-cutting ceremony during the inauguration of the 246-megawatt Tatay River Hydropower Plant in Koh Kong province, Cambodia, Dec. 23, 2015. The sixth Chinese-built hydropower plant went into operation here Wednesday after five years of construction. (Xinhua/Phearum)​
KOH KONG, Cambodia, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- The sixth Chinese-built hydropower plant went into operation here Wednesday after five years of construction.

Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen and Chinese Ambassador to Cambodia Bu Jianguo jointly inaugurated the plant in the southwest part of the country.

The 246-megawatt Tatay River Hydropower Plant was developed by the China National Heavy Machinery Corporation at a cost of 540 million U.S. dollars under a contract of a 42-year build-operate-transfer (BOT) with the Cambodian government.

Speaking at the inauguration ceremony, Hun Sen said the plant would contribute to developing the economy and reducing poverty.

"It will increase the supply capacity and reduce the price of electricity in Cambodia," he said.

The prime minister expressed sincere thanks to the Chinese government for encouraging its investors to Cambodia.

According to the Ministry of Mines and Energy, Chinese firms have invested over 1.6 billion U.S. dollars to build six dams with a combined capacity of 928 MW in the Southeast Asian nation.

To date, all of them are fully operational.

*****
* China inks nuclear power partnership deal with Thailand*
English.news.cn 2015-12-24 15:24:34

GUANGZHOU, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- China and Thailand reached an agreement Wednesday to cooperate on a nuclear power project in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) announced on Thursday.

According to the agreement, CGN, Guangxi Investment Group Co. Ltd., and Thailand's Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding Public Company Limited (RATCH), a subsidiary of the state-owned Electricity Generating Authority of Thailand, will team up to establish a joint venture to develop, construct and operate the second phase of the nuclear power plant in Fangchenggang City.

The project is a pilot site for Hualong One nuclear power technology, the country's third-generation nuclear reactor design, which was jointly designed by CGN and China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC).

Rum Herabat, chief executive officer of RATCH, said the project has the support of the Thai government. He said he hopes cooperation with China will help Thailand train talent and gain experience in nuclear power development.

The project will also serve as a bridgehead for China's nuclear power technology to expand in the ASEAN market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China starts construction on 10.2 GigaWatt dam | Xinhua*

A large dam has multiple generators. For example, the Three Gorge's Dam has 32 generators.

In this case, the Wudongde hydropower station will generate 10.2 gigawatts. For comparison, a typical nuclear reactor generates 1 gigawatt. The $15.4 billion Wudongde dam is the equivalent of 10 nuclear reactors!
----------

China starts work on 3rd-biggest hydropower station on Yangtze | Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

* China realizes universal power access*
English.news.cn 2015-12-25 01:01:15
by Xinhua writers Li Laifang, Lyu Xueli, Luo Xiaofei

XINING, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- China has realized universal power access when the last remote group of 39,800 people became able to light their homes with electricity.

The light came on Wednesday in Gomang and Changjiang villages in the northwestern Qinghai province, the last group in the country without power.

The 9,614 households are at an average altitude of more than 4,000 meters in the remote hinterland of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, said Shi Xueqian, Communist Party chief of Qinghai Electric Power Company under the State Grid.

The company spent 2.1 billion yuan (324 million U.S.dollars) and more than 5,000 workers were involved in the operation.

Two thirds of households are connected to the national grid while the rest use photovoltaic devices.

"This means Qinghai has provided power to its whole population and China has fulfilled its goal of providing electricity to all its people set out in the 12th five-year plan (2011-2015)," said Tan Rongyao, a senior official of the National Energy Administration (NEA).

NEW LIFE, NEW HOPE

"Now we have electricity, we no longer need to burn cow dung for heat or use oil lamps for lighting," said Hudong, a herder from Gomang village.

Burning cow dung won't get them through the long, bitter winter, so Hudong and other villagers had to cut forest trees and bring them from 30 km away.

His 16-year-old granddaughter, a junior middle school student, can read books in more light, he said. He bought a TV set several years ago, but it was just ornament before. Now, they can finally watch TV.

The grid access brings new life and hope for local people. Cering said he planned to buy a refrigerator and an electric machine to produce ghee to sell.

"We have been looking forward to having electricity for many years," said Jamyang, a herder. His village began to have power via a photovoltaic station in November.

"Now, at nights in our pasturing area, we can watch TV while drinking tea or eating, instead of going to sleep early as in the past," he added.

Since 2013, Huanghe (the Yellow River) Hydropower Development Co. Ltd has built 261 photovoltaic stations and distributed more than 40,000 household photovoltaic devices in the area, helping 185,000 people to get connected, said Wei Xiangui, deputy general manager of the company.

UNIVERSAL POWER ACCESS

At the end of 2012, China had 2.73 million people without electricity,mainly in Xinjiang, Sichuan, Tibet, Qinghai, Gansu and Inner Mongolia regions or provinces. Qinghai had about 470,000 people of them.

After two years, 2.73 million had dropped to 237,800 and all of them were in Sichuan and Qinghai.

In March, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang vowed to provide electricity to these last few before the end of the year.

In June, Sichuan province completed its task and 39,800 people in Qinghai became the last without power.

From 2013 to 2015, Qinghai spent 5.1 billion yuan on expanding power access. During the same period, the country invested 24.8 billion yuan (3.8 billion U.S. dollars) in extending power grids and building renewable energy facilities.

The country will upgrade rural grids to improve their operation stability and supply capabilities to meet demands, according to the NEA.

Xinhua Insight: China realizes universal power access - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 21stCentury

Martian2 said:


> *China starts construction on 10.2 GigaWatt dam | Xinhua*
> 
> A large dam has multiple generators. For example, the Three Gorge's Dam has 32 generators.
> 
> In this case, the Wudongde hydropower station will generate 10.2 gigawatts. For comparison, a typical nuclear reactor generates 1 gigawatt. The $15.4 billion Wudongde dam is the equivalent of 10 nuclear reactors!
> ----------
> 
> China starts work on 3rd-biggest hydropower station on Yangtze | Shanghai Daily



that is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

21stCentury said:


> that is amazing.



keep in mind the the 10ish gigawatt number is the design capacity, it will not be running that that capacity full time. as shown by the fact that it is suppose to reach about 38.9 billion kw-hrs. compared to a gigawatt nuclear reactor which pretty much can run 24/7 at design capacity. non-the-less its still worth about 5 one-gigawatt nuclear reactors running full time, so its still pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Taobao village clusters spreading reach*
By Meng Jing (China Daily) Updated: 2015-12-26 08:00





​There are now 780 so-called "Taobao villages" in China, a 268 percent increase over the past year, according to the latest research.

The term refers to village-based online business clusters that each has an annual e-commerce transactions worth in excess of 10 million yuan ($1.55 million), involving more than 100 active online stores representing at least 10 percent of a village's households doing business online.

The figures were released by AliResearch, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd's research institute, and showed those 780 sites played host to more than 200,000 active online stores, which officials said prove just how fast the Internet is transforming the rural economy.

They also show customers from 832 of China's poorest counties spent 100.9 billion yuan on Alibaba's online platforms during 2014, and users sold products worth 11.93 billion yuan.

AliResearch claims doing business online is fast becoming one of the most effective ways of eliminating rural poverty, particularly for those selling farm produces, who can reach many more markets and also sell their produce at a fraction of the cost of using more traditional sales channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese-built megaship (18,000 TEU capacity) arrives in Los Angeles.*

New era dawns at Port of Los Angeles as megaship arrives

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Commerce ministry: Increase in FDI, ODI puts economy on target*

2015-12-28 08:46
China Daily 
Both foreign direct investment in China and outbound direct investment have risen this year, putting the nation on track to meet its annual growth target, the minister of commerce said on Sunday.

FDI is expected to reach $135 billion this year, up almost 13 percent year-on-year, while ODI is forecast to hit $128 billion, up 24 percent year-on-year.

Gao Hucheng, the minister of commerce, said his department's main tasks in the 13th Five-year Plan (2016-20) will be to stabilize external demand, improve the quality of high-end manufacturing and adjust the industrial structure to attract quality FDI.

"We'll also encourage more Chinese companies to invest abroad to diversify sales channels in the global market," he said at the ministry's annual meeting in Beijing.

Due to fast-growing manufacturing and service industries, China received $620 billion in FDI during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15), up 30 percent on the previous five-year plan. ODI grew 14.2 percent over the same period.

Ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said the Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to improve regional connectivity between Asia, Europe and Africa and involves big-ticket infrastructure projects, has contributed to ODI growth this year.

The initiative, proposed by President Xi Jinping in 2013, includes the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, and covers about 4.4 billion people in more than 60 countries and regions.

In the first 10 months of this year, Chinese ODI in 49 of the nations along the Belt and Road routes totaled $13.17 billion, up 36.7 percent year-on-year, with Russia, Singapore, Laos, Indonesia and Kazakhstan among the top destinations.

Li Guanghui, vice-president of the ministry's think tank, the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, said "green growth"－one of five key development concepts in the 13th Five-Year Plan－can help attract more FDI as it will spur technological innovation in sectors such as power generation, steel production and construction materials.

The environmental protection sector has grown by about 20 percent a year since 2011, with more than $500 billion injected in the sector over that period. A further 2 trillion yuan ($308 billion) is expected to flood in each year until 2020.

Gao said China will also step up negotiations next year on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership, as well as the free trade agreement between China, South Korea and Japan, and the country's proposed FTAs with Sri Lanka and Maldives, to build stronger trade and investment ties with global partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Consumption now a key growth driver: MOFCOM*

2015-12-28 08:51
_Global Times_
*
Retail seen partly offsetting slide in investment, exports*

Consumption has become a major driver for China's economy in 2015, the Ministry of Commerce (MOFCOM) said on Sunday, with investment and exports having remained subdued during the year.

The nation's total retail sales are expected to top 30 trillion yuan ($4.63 trillion) in 2015, ranking second after the US, according to a MOFCOM posting on its website.

Consumption is expected to account for nearly 60 percent of China's economic growth in 2015, MOFCOM said, compared with a ratio of 51.2 percent in 2014.

Online retailing has been a major aspect of consumption, with Chinese consumers becoming increasingly used to shopping online. In the "Singles' Day" shopping spree on November 11, total transactions on Alibaba Group's Tmall platform surged 59.7 percent year-on-year to nearly 91.22 billion yuan.

Total online retail sales in 2015 are expected to top 4 trillion yuan, according to MOFCOM, giving China the No.1 ranking in the world for the third consecutive year.

Though the e-commerce boom has posed a challenge for brick-and-mortar stores, experts noted that its pros far outweighs the cons.

"E-commerce not only boosts consumption; it also benefits related services, such as the express-delivery sector," Bai Ming, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation under MOFCOM, told the Global Times Sunday.

Rising status

Consumption is an increasingly important growth engine for the Chinese economy, as two of the other main drivers - investment and exports - have lost momentum in 2015. In the first 11 months, retail sales grew 10.6 percent year-on-year and the growth rate has been rising steadily since May this year. Online retail surged 33 percent during the period, MOFCOM data showed.

Meanwhile, total fixed-assets investment rose by 10.2 percent year-on-year in January-November, well below the rate of 15.7 percent in 2014. And growth in foreign trade fell into negative territory, with the total volume dropping 7.8 percent on a yearly basis during the period.

"Though traditional consumption items like housing and autos did not perform well, a number of new growth points have emerged, such as cultural and tourism spending," Xu Hongcai, director of the Economic Research Department at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, told the Global Times Sunday, adding that consumption will play an increasingly important role in the future.

Policy support

The central government has launched a series of measures to boost consumption in 2015. In September, the State Council announced that the purchase tax for cars with an engine capacity of 1.6 liters and below would be halved from October 1 till the end of 2016.

Boosted by the policy, growth in auto sales rebounded to 19.99 percent year-on-year in November, compared with a meager rate of 2.1 percent in September.

In terms of the housing sector, traditionally a major consumption item, more favorable policies are also expected, analysts said. The Central Economic Work Conference, which concluded on December 21 and set the tone for macroeconomic policy in 2016, marked destocking in the real estate sector as a priority, with developers being encouraged to cut prices in order to boost sales of unsold property. Migrant workers will also be encouraged to buy properties in cities.

China's economic growth slowed to 6.9 percent in the third quarter of the year. For the whole of 2015, analysts said that the policy support could help it reach the government target of rising by "around 7 percent."

But the bright points in the economy, such as the resilient performance in consumption and new services sectors, can only partially offset the downward pressure from the slowdown in manufacturing and real estate investment, and China's economy could slow further to 6.6 percent growth in 2016, J.P. Morgan said in a research note sent to the Global Times on December 15.

"Though consumption still has further room to grow, efforts should also be made to boost investment to stabilize growth," Xu noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's Inventec becomes world's largest computer server Original Design Manufacturer (ODM)/OEM*

Taiwan has some of the world's largest semiconductor and electronics companies.

1. TSMC - 60% worldwide semiconductor foundry market
2. MediaTek - world's second-largest SoC (ie. system on a chip) designer
3. Quanta or Compal - world's two largest computer notebook manufacturers, total Taiwanese share is 90% of worldwide computer notebook market
4. ASE - world's largest computer chip packaging company
5. Delta Electronics - one of the world's largest electronics parts manufacturers
6. Largan - world's largest smartphone lens manufacturer
7. Inventec - world's largest computer server ODM/OEM

Inventec becomes largest server ODM/OEM, says paper

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*Commerce ministry: Increase in FDI, ODI puts economy on target*
English.news.cn | 2015-12-28 20:14:47 | Editor: Tian Shaohui

BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhuanet) -- Both foreign direct investment in China and outbound direct investment have risen this year, putting the nation on track to meet its annual growth target, the minister of commerce said on Sunday.* FDI is expected to reach $135 billion this year, up almost 13 percent year-on-year, while ODI is forecast to hit $128 billion, up 24 percent year-on-year.*

Gao Hucheng, the minister of commerce, said his department's main tasks in the 13th Five-year Plan (2016-20) will be to stabilize external demand, improve the quality of high-end manufacturing and adjust the industrial structure to attract quality FDI.

"We'll also encourage more Chinese companies to invest abroad to diversify sales channels in the global market," he said at the ministry's annual meeting in Beijing.

Due to fast-growing manufacturing and service industries, China received $620 billion in FDI during the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15), up 30 percent on the previous five-year plan. ODI grew 14.2 percent over the same period.

Ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said the Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to improve regional connectivity between Asia, Europe and Africa and involves big-ticket infrastructure projects, has contributed to ODI growth this year.

The initiative, proposed by President Xi Jinping in 2013, includes the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, and covers about 4.4 billion people in more than 60 countries and regions.

In the first 10 months of this year, Chinese ODI in 49 of the nations along the Belt and Road routes totaled $13.17 billion, up 36.7 percent year-on-year, with Russia, Singapore, Laos, Indonesia and Kazakhstan among the top destinations.

Li Guanghui, vice-president of the ministry's think tank, the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, said "green growth"－one of five key development concepts in the 13th Five-Year Plan－can help attract more FDI as it will spur technological innovation in sectors such as power generation, steel production and construction materials.

The environmental protection sector has grown by about 20 percent a year since 2011, with more than $500 billion injected in the sector over that period. A further 2 trillion yuan ($308 billion) is expected to flood in each year until 2020.

Gao said China will also step up negotiations next year on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership, as well as the free trade agreement between China, South Korea and Japan, and the country's proposed FTAs with Sri Lanka and Maldives, to build stronger trade and investment ties with global partners.


Commerce ministry: Increase in FDI, ODI puts economy on target - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

China's BYD is World's Largest EV Manufacturer - Gas 2

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Keel

*Ip Man 3 - Trailers*

*Donnie Yen vs Mike Tyson*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> *Ip Man 3 - Trailers*
> 
> *Donnie Yen vs Mike Tyson*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I absolutely disagree with the location of this post in this thread. This is supposed to be on Economy, not movies. A more general movie industry related post was still welcome.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I absolutely disagree with the location of this post in this thread. This is supposed to be on Economy, not movies. A more general movie industry related post was still welcome.


Why are you trying to moderate a Chinese thread?

Who made you moderator?

99% of the contributors to the Chinese economy thread are Chinese.

If Keel wants to put IPMan3 here, I welcome it. It is important economic news. I'm going to watch IPMan 3 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Martian2 said:


> Why are you trying to moderate a Chinese thread?
> 
> Who made you moderator?
> 
> 99% of the contributors to the Chinese economy thread are Chinese.
> 
> If Keel wants to put IPMan3 here, I welcome it. It is important economic news. I'm going to watch IPMan 3 now.



Thanks
Leave the pathetic comment above yours alone

I am seeing the movie to be a high grossing box office project and a contribution to our film industry which is bursting at the seams so to speak

'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's and Taiwan's foreign exchange reserves do not include gold.*

Look at the latest list of foreign exchange reserves published in The Economist. The asterisk at the bottom of the chart contains an interesting note. China's and Taiwan's foreign exchange reserve figures do not include gold. This means the actual foreign exchange reserves for China and Taiwan are higher than the published figures.

http://www.economist.com/news/markets-and-data/21684853-foreign-reserves






----------

China's gold reserves are worth about $60 billion.





----------

Altogether, when you add China's foreign exchange reserves and its separate gold reserves, China has a total of $3.5 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Thanks
> Leave the pathetic comment above yours alone
> 
> I am seeing the movie to be a high grossing box office project and a contribution to our film industry which is bursting at the seams so to speak
> 
> '



It can, in fact, be considered a news of economic nature, as @Martian2 says, because movie industry can be a serious cash maker. Indigenization of the movie industry and creation of national champions that tell China's story in China's way and for China's interests is a significant move. Hence, any box-office smashing movie news is by essence an economic news.

I did not get why our Indian friend took issue with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Nubia to receive $297m cash investment fromSuning*

By Liu Zheng (chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2015-12-31 11:00





Nubia smartphones are on display during PT/EXPO CHINA 2015 in Beijing, China, September 22 2015. [Photo/IC]


Chinese smartphone maker *Nubia Technology Ltd*, a subsidiary of *ZTE Corporation*, announced on Thursday a proposal to enlarge its share capital and bring in *Suning Rundong*, backed by domestic retailer *Suning Holdings Group Ltd.*

According to the announcement, ZTE, *Yingcai Investment*, Nubia and Suning Rundong entered into the agreement in relation to the capital increase and strategic investment in NubiaTechnology Ltd on December 30, 2015, pursuant to which Suning Rundong will subscribe for the capital increase of Nubia with investment of 1.93 billion yuan ($297 million) in cash.

Upon completion of the capital increase, ZTE, Yingcai Investment and Suning Rundong will hold 60 percent, 6.67 percent and 33.33 percent equity interests in Nubia, respectively.

"The investment will become a strategic source of fund for the future development of thecompay and it will also raise the brand’s reputation and stimulate consumers' brand awareness,"according to local media reports, citing from the directorate of Nubia.

The handset brand that has been used by *Chinese First Lady Peng Liyuan* unveiled a series of upgraded smartphones in October to mark three-year anniversary of the company's establishment.

One of the devices, Nubia Z9 Mini Elite, has been upgraded with new biometric authentication--eye pattern recognition, the same technology embedded on ZTE's latest flagship Axon. The tech debuted in March by ZTE at the Mobile World Congress 2015 in Barcelona.

According to Xinhua News Agency, since the start of its birth in 2012, Nubia was conceived as an international brand. Its first product was designed by Italian Stefano Giovannoni and productlaunch events were held in both Russia and Sweden.

"Chinese smartphone makers face great challenges in overseas market as intellectual property rights are imposed," said Ni.

According to Ni, the intellectual property rights and patents are shared by both ZTE and Nubia, and the company's overseas marketing strategy will follow three steps.

European countries, such as Germany and France, will be the company's first target market since the previous parent company -- ZTE has achieved mature business to consumers (B2C) promotion and distribution channels in these countries. Overseas markets such as South EastAsia, North America and Latin America will follow Europe.

ZTE Nubia Z9 handsets were launched in India in May, and the Nubia "MyPrague" series was unveiled in Prague, the Czech Republic, in July.

Currently, Nubia phones are available in the United States, Russia, India, the Czech Republic and Spain through cooperation with Amazon and domestic e-commerce gaint JD.com.

china ZTE nubia suning - Yahoo Search Results

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China's Huawei expects 2015 sales revenue to jump 35 percent to $60 billion| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nang2

Martian2 said:


> China's Huawei expects 2015 sales revenue to jump 35 percent to $60 billion| Reuters


From what I learned, Cisco is in trouble. Way to go, Huawei!


----------



## cirr

*China to merge two shipping companies in reform push*


 
December 30, 2015 2:25 AM



China is to combine two of its state-owned shipping giants, Sinotrans & CSC Holdings Co. with China Merchants Group, the companies said (AFP Photo/)

China will combine two of its state-owned shipping giants, the companies said, the sector's second multi-billion-dollar merger in a month as the government pushes consolidation of its nationalised enterprises.

*Sinotrans & CSC Holdings Co.*, the nation's third largest shipping company, will become a wholly-owned subsidiary of *China Merchants Group* (CMG), a conglomerate with interests in transport, finance and property, according to company statements.

Both are among the more than 100 state-owned companies which report directly to the central government, though Sinotrans will no longer do so after the restructuring, said the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission, which oversees them.

Earlier in December, China approved the merger of another two of its biggest state-owned shipping companies, *China Ocean Shipping Group* (Cosco) and *China Shipping Group*.

The moves follow China's release in September of broad reform guidelines for state-owned companies aimed at making them more competitive internationally.

The latest merger will help the companies to build "the world's best company to compete globally", CMG said in its statement late Tuesday.

Sinotrans has assets of more than 100 billion yuan ($15 billion), while China Merchants holds assets of 624 billion yuan, the Xinhua news agency reported.

On Wednesday afternoon, CMG's transport arm China Merchants Holdings (International) was down 1.20 percent in Hong Kong.

Logistics provider Sinotrans Ltd. fell 1.41 percent but another unit, Sinotrans Shipping, gained 2.67 percent, both in Hong Kong.

China, the world's second-largest economy, is overhauling its dominant state-owned sectors to make them more efficient as it grapples with stalling growth.

Beijing has already merged its top two train makers -- China CNR Corp and CSR Corp -- into a single conglomerate, aiming to avoid competition between the two as China vies for lucrative rail contracts overseas against industry giants such as Germany's Siemens and Bombardier of Canada.

China to merge two shipping companies in reform push - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Six-company foreign consortium wins bid for implementing SEZ in Myanmar *
2015-12-30 21:29:45

NAY PYI TAW, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar authorities announced Wednesday that a consortium of six foreign group companies, led by China's CITIC, has won the bid for implementing two projects of the country's newly planned special economic zone (SEZ) in Kyaukphyu, western Rakhine state.

The transnational consortium involves five Chinese and one Thai firms.

The announcement for construction and operation of industrial park and deep sea port projects of the Kyaukphyu SEZ was made by Myanmar's Kyaukphyu SEZ Bidding Evaluation and Awarding Committee (BEAC) following the approval by the government cabinet and parliament.

The CITIC Consortium also comprises Thailand Charoen Pokphand Group Company Limited (CP Group), China Harbor Engineering Company Ltd. (CHEC), China Merchants Holdings (International) Co. LTD(CMHI), TEDA Investment Holding(TEDA) and Yunnan Construction Engineering Group(YNJG).

The CITIC Consortium formed the project joint ventures together with Myanmar local enterprises for the construction and operation of the two projects which will be implemented under the framework of the "Myanmar Special Economic Zone Law" promulgated by Myanmar government in 2014.

Consulted by Singapore JURONG and PwC, CITIC Consortium participated in the bidding and submitted the proposals.

The Industrial Park project, which covers an area about 1,000 hectares, is to be built in three phases with commencement of construction in February 2016.

The Industrial Park will include technology and capital-intensive industries and labor-intensive industries such as textiles and garments, construction materials processing industries, food processing industries, and marine supply as well as services industries.

The Deep Sea Port project consists of the MADE Island Terminal and YANBYE Island Terminal, totally with 10 berths. In addition, it also includes the road and bridge connecting the Industrial Park and Deep Sea Port. The Deep Sea Port Project will be constructed in four phases within 20 years.

After the completion of the project, the expected annual capacity of the Deep Sea Port will be 7.8 million tons of bulk cargo and 4.9 million TEU containers. With the increased container throughput, the Deep Sea Port may update to the complete container terminals, with the annual capacity of 7 million TEU containers.

The development of Kyaukphyu Industrial Park and Deep Sea Port projects will promote the economy and society development of Myanmar and improve the local people's employment and livelihood, said CITIC Consortium, adding that more than 100,000 new jobs will be created for local people every year.

By the year of 2025, 90 percent of the project managers' positions would be undertaken by local people. Once in full operation, the two projects will bring approximately 10 billion U.S. dollars in annual GDP growth for Myanmar.

According to the plan, during the whole concession period, Myanmar government will accumulatively receive 15 billion U.S. dollars of tax revenue from the two projects. When the concession period is expired, both projects will be handed over to the Myanmar government.

Editor: xuxin​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*IMF: China will still be the largest growing economy in 2016*

Look at the IMF nominal GDP projections for 2016. China will still be the largest growing economy. The Chinese economy will grow by about $900 billion.

Keep in mind that China's nominal GDP is missing $1 trillion from the official data. China is still using the antiquated 1993 SNA accounting standard. Everybody else is using the more modern SNA 2008.

The exciting event will occur in 2020. When China's currency is allowed to freely float, the traders will decide its real value.

For 2016, China should accumulate a trade surplus around $750 billion (due to the low price of oil). Between 2015-2020, China would have accumulated trillions of dollars in trade surpluses. This will affect the value of the Chinese currency. We should see a spike in China's 2020 nominal GDP.

World Economic Outlook Database October 2015
Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*CRRC Corp bags Noida Metro Order for supply of 76 Coaches*
5 Jan, 2016 

Noida: The financial bidding for the supply of rakes for the Noida-Greater Noida Metro project was finalised in New Delhi on Monday where Chinese state-owned rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corporation Limited emerged the lowest (L1) bidder for the supply of 76 coaches for the 29.9-km Noida Metro Rail corridor.

The financial bid will be further evaluated by DMRC and the tender is expected to be awarded by the end of the month, officials said. Once the contract is awarded, each Metro car could come at about Rs 11 crore, inclusive of taxes and duties.

According to DMRC officials, three firms including Alstom, a French multinational company operating in the worldwide rail transport markets, Bharat Earth Movers Limited (BEML) and CRRC Corporation Limited were in the race for bagging the Rs 860 crore order for the rolling stock.

“CRRC Corporation has bid much lower than the estimated price. The bid will now be evaluated and the tender will be awarded by the end of the month,” a DMRC official told. The selected company will be responsible for the design, manufacture and commissioning of the cars. The procurement of these cars will be funded by the Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC).

The delivery of trains will be done in about 76 weeks or earlier, officials said. The trains will have four coaches each as against the earlier plan of three-coach trains. Officials said the number of cars has been increased following DMRC experience and study of traffic patterns.

The official added, “19 trains will run between Noida and Greater Noida at a frequency of 10 minutes initially and five minutes during peak hours. As regards peak directional traffic load, the frequency will be tweaked to address commuter traffic.”

With a capacity of carrying 300 passengers in each coach, every Noida-Greater Noida 4-car train will be able to accommodate 1,200 passengers and at every 5 minute frequency about 15,000 commuters will be ferried. The DMRC can also increase the rolling stock to six-car trains in the future.

CRRC Corp bags Noida Metro Order for supply of 76 Coaches | RailNews Media India Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

*










Chinese aircraft maker HAIG sells planes to Russia*
Xinhua, December 7, 2015





Chinese made aircraft Y12-E as a new plane for Nepal Airlines Corporation (NAC) lands at Tribhuvan International Airport in Kathmandu, Nepal, Nov. 3, 2014. [Xinhua]

A Chinese aircraft manufacturer, the Harbin Aircraft Industry Group (HAIG), announced on Monday that it has signed a contract to sell 15 Y-12E aircraft to a Russian company, HAIG announced on Monday.

The company, a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), said it signed the contract with Fly AVIA FZE, which provides aviation equipment, repairs and after-sales services for the Russian market.

The aircraft will be delivered in 2017 and the contract is worth an estimated total of 550 million yuan (about 87.3 million U.S. dollars), according to the statement.

The short-haul Y-12 series aircraft are used mainly for passenger and cargo transport, geological exploration, ocean monitoring and agriculture.

*It has obtained certification in more than ten countries including Russia, the United States, France and the United Kingdom. *

_Follow China.org.cn on *Twitter* and *Facebook* to join the conversation._

Chinese aircraft maker HAIG sells planes to Russia - China.org.cn

Source: Chinese Y-12F, Advanced Turboprop Aircraft Type Certified

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Foreign investment in China hits record in 2015*
English.news.cn 2016-01-05 19:44:38

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- Foreign investment in China reached a record 126 billion U.S. dollars in 2015, according to new official data.

In the first 11 months of the year, China took in 114 billion U.S. dollars in non-financial investment, up 7.9 percent year on year, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said in a statement on Tuesday.

Nearly 24,000 foreign-funded enterprises were founded in the first 11 months, 11 percent more than in the same period of 2014.

Guided by the Chinese government, an increasing amount of foreign capital flowed to the service sector and advanced manufacturing, according to the statement.

Investment from major countries kept stable in 2015 and China's free trade zones with preferential policies were major factors in the foreign capital inflow.

"Foreign investment increased at a relatively fast speed with improving quality against the background of a fierce global fight for capital and persistent downward pressure," said the MOC.

In 2014, China took in 119.6 billion U.S. dollars in non-financial foreign investment, overtaking the United States for the first time as the world's largest foreign investment receiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Keel

*



*

*



*

*



*

*185 orders signed for MA-700 aircraft*
By Zhao Lei In Xi'an (China Daily)Updated: 2015-08-19 07:45
CommentsPrintMailLargeMediumSmall


China's national aircraft manufacturer has received orders for 185 MA-700s from 11 domestic and foreign buyers.

At a ceremony in Xi'an on Tuesday, executives from Aviation Industry Corp of China signed contracts on the sales with six Chinese buyers, including Joy Air and Poly Technologies, and five foreign companies, including a Nepalese airline and South Africa's Segers Aero.

"We plan to use the MA-700 series to take at least one-third of the global market for turboprop airliners within 10 years of deliveries starting," said Dong Jianhong, chief designer of the airliner.

The MA-700 is a next-generation regional airliner that is under development by AVIC, the nation's largest aircraft manufacturer.

The company, which declined to put a value on the orders, launched the development of the MA-700 in December 2013, aiming to use the advanced aircraft to replace the MA-60 and others that date to the 1990s.

The plane will make its maiden flight in 2017 and is set to be delivered to buyers in 2019, according to an AVIC statement. The 86-passenger aircraft will have a top flight range of 2,700 km and a maximum cruise speed of 637 k/ph.

Aircraft designer Dong said AVIC will apply for airworthiness certification from the United States' Federal Aviation Administration and the European Aviation Safety Agency so that the plane can enter the Western market.

"Compared with its competitors, the MA-700 has better operational economy, a more comfortable cabin environment as well as a number of greener design elements," Dong said, noting the aircraft will have the most advanced flight control system, known as fly-by-wire technology, which will be the first time it has been used on a turboprop aircraft.

The MA-700's major rivals in the international market will be the European ATR 72 series and the Bombardier Q400 series from Canada.

AVIC estimates that the global aviation market will need at least 2,900 turboprop regional airliners in the next 20 years, of which China will need nearly 350.

Geng Ruguang, deputy general manager of AVIC, said the MA-700 features good adaptability to poor-condition airports and is able to take off and land on short runways.

It is suitable for operations on plateaus or in places with high temperatures, so will suit China's western regions, high-altitude areas in Latin America and tropical areas in Southeast Asia and Africa.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

*新舟700获国内外185架订单 预计2019年交付*
军事要闻中国新闻网[微博]2015-08-18 14:15







资料图：新舟700模拟舱

*原标题：新舟700获国内外185架订单 预计2019年交付*

8月18日，中国航空工业集团公司在西安阎良举行新舟700飞机市场启动发布会。宣布新型涡桨支线飞机(“新舟”700)项目市场工作全面启动，并与奥凯航空、幸福航空、巴戎航空、国银租赁、招银租赁、重庆通航融资租赁、保利科技、Air Avenues(尼泊尔)、EGA集团(巴林)、Hybrid Aviation(巴基斯坦)、Segers Aero(南非)等11家客户共签订了185架订单。这是继2013年12月19日正式宣布该项目全面启动研制工作以来又一重大里程碑，标志着新舟700飞机研制即将转入工程发展。随着新舟700的推向市场，中国民用飞机“一干两支”谱系羽翼渐丰。

作为70座级的新一代涡桨支线飞机，新舟700飞机采用了高效气动力设计、电传操纵和综合模块化航电系统等支线飞机先进技术，实现速度与经济性的完美的平衡，将成为最适合短航线运营的支线飞机。项目启动以来，已圆满完成飞机的概念定义和顶层设计工作，飞机设计方案和设计参数已经冻结，飞机研制即将转入工程发展的全新阶段。按照预期，新舟700飞机将于2016年完成部装、2017年总装下线并首飞，2019年完成适航取证并开始交付用户。

市场启动会上，项目行政总指挥、中航工业副总经理耿汝光向客户和媒体宣布新舟700飞机正式推向市场。耿汝光表示，新舟700飞机的研制工作正在按计划顺利推进。新舟700是基于开放平台上研制的国际化产品，借鉴了全球最先进的民机研制理念和技术，发挥中航工业的行业技术优势，广泛汇集了国际上优秀的供应商资源。中航工业将以产品的高品质致力于为客户创造更大的价值，并通过其良好的市场竞争力，实现项目的技术成功和商业成功。

项目总设计师董建鸿以及与作为供应商代表的加拿大普惠公司和罗克韦尔柯林斯公司代表分别做了讲解，在对产品特点和优越性进行介绍的同时，都从不同角度对新舟700项目良好的发展前景表示出了极大的信心。

在宣布市场启动的同时即获得185架订单成为启动会上的一大亮点。奥凯航空、幸福航空、巴戎航空、国银租赁、招银租赁、重庆通航融资租赁、保利科技、Air Avenues(尼泊尔)、EGA集团(巴林)、Hybrid Aviation(巴基斯坦)、Segers Aero(南非)等新舟系列飞机新老用户签署了总计185架订单。大量订单的签约表明了用户对新舟700飞机运营能力的充分信任以及良好的市场前景的信心与期待。

国家发改委、工信部、民航局、陕西省政府等政府部门出席了启动会。中国国际航空、中国南方航空、中国东方航空、海南航空、四川航空、春秋航空、河北航空、华夏航空、香港航空、加拿大First Air、老挝航空、工银租赁、农银租赁、交银租赁、民生租赁、中航租赁、南山租赁、前海中成租赁来等来自全球的多家航空公司和租赁公司参加了启动仪式并对新舟700飞机表现出浓厚兴趣。工商银行、农业银行、凌云集团、江苏宝利国际、西安高新风投等合作伙伴也在会上表示要全力支持新舟700项目发展。

新舟700飞机市场启动并签订大批量启动订单，航空公司、金融机构、政府部门等共同介入到项目的研制之中，为国产支线飞机事业提供技术、市场、资金和政策支持，国产民机发展新模式呼之欲出，引领新舟700飞机由研制成功走向商业成功。

随着项目进入工程发展阶段，中航工业将按照计划推进新舟700飞机研制，确保新舟700飞机按时交付客户投入运营，为国产支线航空事业再添动力。

新舟700飞机自2013年12月开始启动研制，主要定位于承担800公里以内中等运量市场的区域航空运输业务。作为70座级新一代涡桨支线飞机，新舟700飞机新的高升力、高气动效率机翼，低成本、长寿命机体，低耗油率的涡桨推进系统，高度综合化的数字化驾驶舱和高安全性的将实现中短程航空运输速度与经济性的完美平衡，将与C919、ARJ21国产民机共同构成“一干两支”的中国民用飞机谱系，为推动我国从航空工业大国向航空工业强国的历史转变增添新力量。

新舟700飞机的研制，坚持从市场研究出发，进行了涡桨支线飞机的全球调研，开展了宏观经济对航空运输市场的影响性分析、涡桨飞机机队现状分析、涡桨飞机市场发展分析以及涡扇支线飞机对涡桨飞机市场冲击分析等研究工作，完成了对全球最具影响力的一百多家运营商、租赁商和金融机构的面对面采访或电话或信函采访，积累了详实的市场数据和相关信息，并将市场调研成果转化为技术指标并导入总体设计方案中，最终确定了新舟700飞机的飞行运载性能、经济性、舒适性等各方面的设计方案。从产品定位上来看，新舟700飞机能够满足绝大多数客户的运营需求。

航空航天装备是“中国制造2025”的重点发展领域。新舟700飞机属于国家《民用航空工业中长期发展规划》的“一干两支”的战略性产品。同时，国家“一带一路”发展战略、新型城镇化和民航局提出的基础航空服务计划，迫切需要解决经济和交通不发达地区旅客出行的问题，给新舟700飞机带来了巨大的机遇。在新舟700的研制中，设计人员将考虑的重点放在满足速度、经济性、频繁起降和快速周转上面，并很好第解决了这些要素之间的权衡，满足了为中小城镇旅客提供快速、随到随走的高频度支线航空服务的需求。

同时，在新舟700飞机研制过程中，中航飞机始终将产品研发作为推进智能制造的重要突破点。通过将新一代信息技术与研发、制造、服务模式等深度融合，实现资源和能力的优化配置。支线飞机协同开发云制造，成为了2015年国家智能制造试点示范项目。

返回腾讯网首页>>

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LowPost

*China's yuan to stay stable despite speculating forces: PBOC*

BEIJING - China's central bank is capable of keeping the yuan "basically stable at a reasonable equilibrium level" in spite of "speculating forces," according to an editorial on the bank's website Thursday.
The reassurance, made by the People's Bank of China (PBOC), came as the currency's central parity rate lost 332 basis points to 6.5646 against the US dollar on Thursday, the lowest level since March 18, 2011, data from the China Foreign Exchange Trading System showed.

The renminbi's exchange rate is supposed to go along with market forces, which should be the demand and supply of foreign exchanges based on the real economy, instead of speculating forces using excessive leverage, the editorial said.

"Some forces attempt to make profit from speculating on the renminbi. This kind of trading is unrelated to the demand of the real economy and does not reflect the real market demand and supply, which only leads to abnormal fluctuations in the yuan's exchange rates and sends the wrong signals to the market," it said.

"Faced with the speculating forces, the central bank has the capabilities to keep the yuan basically stable at an reasonable equilibrium level," it added.

The renminbi will go with changes of demand and supply in the market, and its exchange rates will change in both directions, it said.

In addition to the central bank's determination to keep the yuan stable, the conditions are there for the currency to stay basically stable, said the article, citing the steady overall economy.

"Even as China's export growth declined in 2015, the share of the country's export in the global total has still increased. There is no necessity for China to stimulate export and stabilize growth through competitive currency depreciation," it said.

The central bank foresees "some uncertainty" concerning the exchange rates of the US dollar in the following period, and the impact of the US Fed's interest rate hike has largely digested by the market.

The central bank pointed to the fundamentals of China's economy as a long-term factor that will prop up the renminbi.

There is no foundation for the yuan's continuous depreciation and it remains a strong currency among international reserve currencies, it added.

China's yuan to stay stable despite speculating forces: PBOC - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei signs 15GW deal with China Minsheng New Energy*

By John Parnell

Jan 05, 2016 11:29 AM GMT





A smart PV install at an agricultural site in Mongolia. Source: Huawei.

*Huawei will provide China Minsheng New Energy with 15GW of its smart PV systems over the next five years.*

The pair agreed the deal at the tail end of 2015 with Huawei agreeing to provide PV controllers, wireless broadband and PV management. *China Minsheng has committed to investing RMB150-200 billion (US$23.0-30.7 billion) into solar during the next five years.*

China Minsheng plans to invest 30% in the building and operation in ground-mounted plants, 40% in distributed PV projects and 30% investment in developing PV technologies. The deal also includes the establishment of a joint innovation centre.

Huawei’s FusionSolar system will now also use Powerway’s tracking systems. Benson Wu, CEO of Powerway, said the traditional PV industry was transitioning “into the smart and digital world so that the management and operation of the PV systems becomes simple and adept”.

Huawei claims that its use of cloud computing and big data mining will “become the industry-leading example of automatic O&M smart PV plants”.

The deal follows an agreement signed last month between Huawei, China Merchants New Energy Group (CMNE), China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) Europe Energy at the COP21 climate talks in Paris. The trio will invest in, construct and operate 2GW of plants in Europe. Huawei told PV Tech that the projects would principally be in Germany, Italy, France and the UK.

Huawei signs 15GW deal with China Minsheng New Energy | PV-Tech

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*Taiwan's 2015 trade surplus is $51.56 billion. Why it matters.*

For 2015, Taiwan earned a trade surplus of $51.56 billion (see first citation below). This is important, because Taiwan is the unofficial research and development lab for mainland China.

On December 7 2015, "TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker, said the Nanjing plant will begin turning out 16nm chips made from 12-inch wafers in the second half of 2018. Such chips are currently being used in the latest Apple iPhones." (see second citation below)

Taiwan's KMT government has said it will give TSMC a decision within two months on its proposed plant in Nanjing, China. The KMT government is business-friendly and approval is likely.

Since China's SMIC is currently producing only at 28nm, TSMC's 16nm technology will be a significant upgrade to mainland Chinese semiconductor fabrication technology.
----------

Taiwan sees exports slide for 11th consecutive month | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS





----------

The 'godfather' of Taiwan's chip industry lets it ride at TSMC - Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> *Taiwan's 2015 trade surplus is $51.56 billion. Why it matters.*
> 
> For 2015, Taiwan earned a trade surplus of $51.56 billion (see first citation below). This is important, because Taiwan is the unofficial research and development lab for mainland China.
> 
> On December 7 2015, "TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker, said the Nanjing plant will begin turning out 16nm chips made from 12-inch wafers in the second half of 2018. Such chips are currently being used in the latest Apple iPhones." (see second citation below)
> 
> Taiwan's KMT government has said it will give TSMC a decision within two months on its proposed plant in Nanjing, China. The KMT government is business-friendly and approval is likely.
> 
> Since China's SMIC is currently producing only at 28nm, TSMC's 16nm technology will be a significant upgrade to mainland Chinese semiconductor fabrication technology.
> ----------
> 
> Taiwan sees exports slide for 11th consecutive month | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> The 'godfather' of Taiwan's chip industry lets it ride at TSMC - Nikkei Asian Review



Don't let the DPP ruining it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's economic fundamentals are rock-solid | See Brookings Institution*

According to the Brookings Institution, China's trade-weighted exchange rate has appreciated 50% in the last ten years. Over the same time period, China's merchandise export surplus has exploded from $100 billion in 2005 to $600 billion in 2015.

This means China's technological base has grown much stronger. Despite the sharp 50% rise in the Chinese currency, China is exporting more high-value goods and increasing its trade surplus.

A reasonable question to ask is: Why doesn't China just let the Yuan keep appreciating? The Chinese trade surplus doesn't seem to be affected.

If China wanted a US-style economy then it would let the Yuan continue its appreciation. However, China has two different economies. The high-tech Chinese economy is performing well. On the other hand, the low-tech export economy (like steel) is getting hammered. In China, social stability is an important government priority. Thus, we expect the Chinese government to moderate future appreciations of the Yuan. The Chinese government wants to keep the steel workers employed and off the streets.
----------

Anchor aweigh? China’s currency devaluation and the global economy | Brookings Institution

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Lithium-ion batteries rule！

January 10, 2016 2:00 am JST
*
*TDK to double investment in lithium-ion operations*

TOKYO -- TDK plans to spend over 100 billion yen (*$841 million*) between fiscal 2015 and fiscal 2017 to ramp up production of lithium-ion batteries, company sources said on Saturday.





TDK's factory in Thailand

The Japanese company invested less than 50 billion yen in its Li-ion battery business during the previous three-year period, through fiscal 2014, which ended last March.

TDK has decided to double the investment as it expects demand for thin-film battery products to grow for use in notebook PCs, robots and smartphones.

*TDK plans to spend the money to boost the capacity of its plant in China's Fujian Province*, in the hope of more than doubling annual battery sales to 350 billion yen in fiscal 2017 from current levels.

TDK also hopes the investment will help it catch up with stronger South Korean and other rivals in the global marketplace.

(Nikkei)

Thin-film batteries: TDK to double investment in lithium-ion operations- Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China overfulfills affordable housing target *
January 10, 2016

China completed 7.72 million units of affordable housing in urban areas in 2015, beating the annual target of 4.8 million, official data have shown.

The construction of 7.83 million units began in 2015, compared with the full-year goal of 7.4 million, the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development said earlier this week.

Last year, China started to renovate 6.01 million dilapidated urban homes, accounting for 104 percent of the target. It aims to rebuild 18 million such homes between 2015 and 2017.

The country invested 1.54 trillion yuan (236.9 billion U.S. dollars) last year in the affordable housing program, which provides cheaper homes to low-income families that have been priced out of the property market.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*中国企业9亿欧元收购全球塑料机械巨头克劳斯玛菲*
2016年01月11日 17:29 

中国企业9亿欧元收购全球塑料机械巨头克劳斯玛菲|中国|机械制造|德国_新浪军事_新浪网

新浪扶翼行业专区
克劳斯玛菲注塑机
　　1月11日，中国化工集团公司宣布，以9.25亿欧元收购德国橡塑化机巨头克劳斯玛菲集团，这是迄今中国在德国最大的投资。国新国际和汉德资本参股此项交易。收购尚需获得反垄断机构及有关监管机构的审批。

　　同日，中国化工控股企业天华院也发布公告称，1月10日，公司收到控股股东《关于控股股东及关联公司收购橡塑及化工机械制造商克劳斯玛菲集团的通知》。公司实际控制人中国化工集团公司及其控股公司中国化工装备有限公司在德国设立的项目公司作为一方，与加拿大Onex公司控股的Munich Holdings II Corporation S。à。r.l。于2016年1月9日签署《股份购买协议》，收购了加拿大Onex公司旗下的德国KraussMaffeiGroupGmbH（克劳斯玛菲集团公司，“目标公司”）100%股权。

　　本次收购尚需获得境内外反垄断机构及有关监管机构的审批，尚存在不确定性。

　　克劳斯玛菲现东家是总部位于多伦多的私募公司Onex Corp。，Onex在2012年超过几家亚洲企业的竞购报价，以5.68亿欧元从美国投资公司Madison Capital手中收购了克劳斯玛菲。当时中国化工集团公司、海天国际、日本的住友商事（Sumitomo）及美国的Milacron均表示了收购兴趣。其中一位消息人士说，未具名中国企业的报价对克劳斯玛菲的估值接近后者未计利息、税项、折旧及摊销之利润（EBITDA）的7倍 。

　　私募公司通常收购-持有-出售的周期为3-7年，Onex当年对赫斯基的操作就是如此。

　　Madison Capital曾持有克劳斯玛菲长达六年，业内人士表示这对私募来说算是很长的时间。当然那也是有原因的，可能2008年开始的经济危机使得市场形势不利，没有出售的合适机会，只能长期持有。

　　创立于1838年的克劳斯玛菲拥有三大品牌，克劳斯玛菲（KraussMaffei）、克劳斯玛菲·贝尔斯托夫（KraussMaffeiBerstorff）和耐驰特（Netstal），能够满足全球不同客户的定制化需求，是全球最大的塑料机械企业之一，被誉为行业中的“劳斯莱斯”。

　　服务范围涵盖了从注塑、挤塑和反应技术的全套工艺。目前克劳斯玛菲在世界各地拥有员工4500名，其中在德国有2800名。过去几年来，克劳斯玛菲实现了强有力的增长，2014年，克劳斯玛菲集团的销售额为11.1亿欧元。

　　在去年10月的德国展会上，该公司表示其2015年上半年销售达到了5.76亿欧元，比2014年同期的5.21亿欧元提高了11个百分点。

　　克劳斯玛菲总部以及负责欧洲运营和管理的部门，尤其是生产、技术、专利和研发机构，仍然设在慕尼黑。

　　中国化工是在原化工部所属企业基础上组建的央企，成立于2004年，总部设在北京，在150个国家和地区拥有生产、研发基地和营销体系，是中国最大的化工企业，世界500强排名第265位，全球化工排名第9位，主要业务在材料科学、生命科学、高端制造和基础化工领域。在高端制造领域，中国化工装备公司的橡塑机械、化工机械业务活跃于国内市场。此前，中国化工成功收购了法、英、以色列、意大利等国的8家行业领先企业。

责任编辑：王金志 SN100


标签: 中国机械制造德国






Translation
*Chinese enterprises € 900 million acquisition of the global plastics machinery giant KraussMaffei*
At 17:29 on January 11 2016

中国企业9亿欧元收购全球塑料机械巨头克劳斯玛菲|中国|机械制造|德国_新浪军事_新浪网

Sina Rotary Wing Industry Zones
KraussMaffei injection molding machines

January 11, China National Chemical Corporation announced the acquisition of 925 million euros to the German giant rubber granulation machine KraussMaffei Group, which is by far the largest Chinese investment in Germany. Hande new international and national capital shares of the transaction. The acquisition is subject to the approval of antitrust authorities and the relevant regulatory authorities.

On the same day, Chinese Academy of Tianhua Chemical Holding companies also announced that on January 10, the company received the controlling shareholder "on the acquisition of the controlling shareholder and its related companies and chemical machinery, rubber and plastics manufacturer KraussMaffei Group's notice." The company's actual controller of the project company China National Chemical Corporation and China National Chemical Equipment Co., Ltd. holding company set up in Germany as a party, with the Canadian holding company Onex Munich Holdings II Corporation S. à. r.l. On January 9, 2016 signed the "Share Purchase Agreement", the acquisition of the German subsidiary of Onex Corporation of Canada KraussMaffeiGroupGmbH (KraussMaffei Corporation, "Target Company") 100% stake.

The acquisition is subject to the approval of domestic and foreign antitrust authorities and the relevant regulatory authorities, there are still uncertainties.

KraussMaffei current owner is a Toronto-based private equity firm Onex Corp. , Onex over bid offer several Asian companies in 2012 to 568 million euros from US investment firm Madison Capital acquired the KraussMaffei. At that time China National Chemical Corporation, Haitian International, Japan's Sumitomo Corporation (Sumitomo) and the United States have expressed interest in acquiring Milacron. One of the sources said, quoted unnamed Chinese enterprises to close the latter KraussMaffei valuation before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization (EBITDA) seven times.

Private companies typically acquire - hold - Sales cycle for the 3--7 years, Onex year of operation Husky is the case.

KraussMaffei Madison Capital has held for six years, industry sources said this is considered a very long time for private equity is. Of course, that is a reason, probably started in 2008 economic crisis, unfavorable market conditions, the right opportunity did not sell, the only long-term holding.

Founded in 1838, has three brands KraussMaffei, KraussMaffei (KraussMaffei), KraussMaffei Berstorff · (KraussMaffeiBerstorff) and Netstal (Netstal), to meet global customer customization needs, is one of the largest plastics machinery enterprises, known as the industry's "Rolls-Royce."

Services covers a full process from injection molding, extrusion and reaction technology. KraussMaffei currently has 4,500 employees worldwide, including 2,800 in Germany. Over the past few years, KraussMaffei achieve strong growth in 2014, KraussMaffei Group sales of 11.1 billion euros.

In October last year, the German exhibition, the company said its first-half sales in 2015 reached 576 million euros, compared with 521 million euros over the same period in 2014 increased by 11 percentage points.

KraussMaffei headquarters and departments in charge of European operations and management, especially in production, technology, patents and research institutions, are still based in Munich.

China Chemical Industry is in the former Ministry of Chemical Industry-owned enterprises established on the basis of the central enterprises, was founded in 2004 and headquartered in Beijing, with production, R & D base and marketing system in 150 countries and regions, China's largest chemical company, the world's top 500 Article 265, ranked No. 9 in the global chemical, the main business in material science, life science, high-end manufacturing and basic chemicals. In the high-end manufacturing, China's rubber machinery chemical equipment, chemical machinery business active in the domestic market. Earlier, the Chinese chemical industry successfully acquired France, Britain, Israel, Italy and other countries 8 industry leader.

Editor: Wang Jinzhi SN100


Tags: China Machinery Manufacturing in Germany

.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*China to continue to have abundant labor force: official *
English.news.cn | 2016-01-11 20:23:01 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China will have an abundant labor force for decades to come, though its overall quality needs to be improved, said a senior official with the National Health and Family Planning Commission (NHFPC) on Monday.

Wang Pei'an, deputy head of the NHFPC, said at a press conference that in 2015, China had a labor force of one billion, which is expected to slip slightly to 958 million in 2030.

According to the official, the labor force is estimated at around 827 million for 2050.

Therefore, the challenge for the nation in the next few decades lies not in the size of the labor force but in its quality, said Wang.

Wang highlighted the nation's need to allow all couples to have two children.

The new family planning law took effect on Jan. 1, ending the one-child policy that had been in place for decades.

He said the timing for the new policy is good, considering the trend of a declining labor force, and rising demographic dependency ratio, which rose from 34.2 in 2010 to 36.2 in 2014, in addition to the population of child-bearing women, which has dropped from the peak of 380 million in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*China 2015 growth to meet target of around 7 pct: NDRC*
Xinhua Finance 2016-01-13 08:05 BEIJING
​China's growth in 2015 could meet its target of around 7 percent and economic fundamentals will remain healthy in 2016, an official said on Tuesday.

The growth rate was 7 percent in the first and second quarter and 6.9 percent in the third quarter, said Li Pumin, secretary general of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top economic planning agency.

Employment was stable with 12.51 million new jobs created for urban residents in the first eleven months and the whole year will see about 13 million new jobs for urban residents, he said.

He also stressed efforts to cut overcapacity, including more macro control, market supervision and favorable policies. China verified its 2014 growth rate as 7.3 percent last week, unchanged from the preliminary verification figure.
___________________________________________________________​*China's trade surplus up 56.7 pct in 2015*
Xinhua Finance 2016-01-13 11:12 BEIJING 

China's foreign trade surplus widened to 3.69 trillion yuan (562 billion U.S. dollars) in 2015, an increase of 56.7 percent from a year earlier, customs data showed on Wednesday.

Exports fell 1.8 percent year on year to 14.14 trillion yuan in 2015, while imports declined 13.2 percent to 10.45 trillion yuan in 2015, according to the General Administration of Customs data.

Last year, the country's total export and import values decreased 7 percent year on year to 24.59 trillion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*China's December exports up 2.3 pct, imports down 4 pct*
Xinhua Finance 2016-01-13 10:02 BEIJING

China's exports in yuan terms climbed 2.3 percent year on year in December, compared with November's 3.7-percent drop, while imports declined 4 percent, an improvement over the previous month's 5.6-percent fall, customs data showed on Wednesday. 

Exports rose to 1.43 trillion yuan (218 billion U.S. dollars) in December while imports dropped to 1.05 trillion yuan, according to the General Administration of Customs (GAC) data. 

Total foreign trade values in December edged down 0.5 percent year on year to 2.48 trillion yuan, while monthly trade surplus widened to 382.1 billion yuan from 343.1 billion yuan in November, customs data showed. 

For the whole year of 2015, China's foreign trade surplus widened to 3.69 trillion yuan, an increase of 56.7 percent from a year earlier, data showed. 

Exports fell 1.8 percent year on year to 14.14 trillion yuan in 2015, while imports declined 13.2 percent to 10.45 trillion yuan in 2015.

Last year, the country's total export and import values decreased 7 percent year on year to 24.59 trillion yuan. 

GAC spokesman Huang Songping attributed the foreign trade decline in 2015 mainly to falling commodity prices and sluggish demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Keel

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*China's Tianfu cola to make comeback after 20 year hiatus*
English.news.cn 2016-01-07 16:12:54

CHONGQING, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese cola brand Tianfu, once the country's top-selling soft drink, will return to the market after being absent from shelves for nearly two decades, according to the producer on Thursday.

Tianfu Cola will be relaunched around Spring Festival (the Lunar New Year), which falls on Feb. 8 this year, said Qian Huang, general manager of the company.

Qian said Tianfu would still use its natural traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) herbal recipe to produce the "healthy drink."

Back in 1980s and 1990s, the Chongqing-based company was the largest soft drink maker in China with a strong hold of 70 percent of the soft drink market. Tianfu Cola was sold beyond China and started to gain market recognition in Russia and America.

In 1994, the company set up a joint venture with American cola producer Pepsi, which was not successful. By 2005, Tianfu Coke's market share had plummeted to 1 percent.

Qian attributed the failure to the decision to decrease the production of Tianfu Coke to make way for the production of Pepsi-Cola.

In 2006, the company sold its stakes in the joint venture to Pepsi, however, Pepsi refused to give back Tianfu's production right.

In 2010, Tianfu took Pepsi to court accusing the U.S. firm of stealing the secret recipe for its beverage. The court ordered Pepsi to return the formula and technical secrets, but rejected Tianfu's request for 1 million yuan (151,700 U.S. dollars) compensation.

Qian said 2016 would witness a "reincarnation" of Tianfu. In addition to the reproduction of Tianfu Coke, the company plans to debut a new series of soft drinks including fruit juice and a protein beverage.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*OECD Report: China, Brazil Stabilizing Economically*

JANUARY 13, 2016• ECONOMIC CONDITIONS• BY EW NEWS DESK TEAM 

For months, economists have worried about the state of the Chinese economy. As the world's second largest economy, a slowdown of the Chinese economy could drag down the economy of the entire world. Fortunately, China's economic slowdown may end later this year according to a report released Monday by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD).

The Paris-based research body of the OECD said in its report, which it based on data that ran only through November 2015, which indicators are solid for gradual economic improvement and stabilization in China and Brazil for 2016. However, it continued to forecast slowing growth for nations like the United States, the United Kingdom, and Russia. It predicted an uptick in growth for Canada and Japan, and full-blown economic acceleration in India. 

The positive indicators for China are good news for both the Asian nation and the world as a whole. As China's economy stabilizes and begins to expand once more, it should provide a much-needed boost to the global economy, as well. Many economists feared China would continue to slump in 2016, even predicting a so-called "hard landing." If the indicators prove true, then this could serve as a huge point of relief for investors and businesses around the world.

In the third quarter of 2015, China's economy grew by 6.9 percent. While that may seem quite healthy compared to the much smaller amount of growth experienced regularly in the United States, it is actually the slowest pace of growth for the Chinese economy since the global financial crisis. Fortunately, the OECD's leading indicator for the Chinese Economy rose to 98.4 in November (up from 98.3 in October). This was the second straight month of increase, which has given the OECD reason to call the trend "tentative signs of stabilization."

The OECD's leading indicators provide early signs of an economy's performance, including transitions from times of expansion to slowdown. The indicators derive from a variety of data points, and interpret against a history of past performance. Based on the data, the OECD believes the Chinese economy should stabilize before the midway point of 2016.

Brazil, too, showed similarly strong indicators for growth and stabilization in 2016. While significantly less influential than the Chinese economy, Brazil's economy is still one of the largest in South America. Taken together, the improving performance of these two nations may demonstrate that the global economy will improve significantly in the early part of 2016. Though most nations will see only modest gains, the OECD predicts that India and France will experience significant economic acceleration over the first half of the year.

Still, according to The Denver Post, the overall indicators for all of the OECD's member nations, taken as a whole, remained unchanged at 99.8. Unfortunately, anything under 100 indicates slower than normal anticipated growth, meaning the global economy is not out of the woods yet.


OECD Report: China, Brazil Stabilizing Economically | Economy Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Auto sales hit record in 2015, but growth slows down *
China Daily, January 13, 2016





Workers examine cars at the general assembly shop of "Zhonghua" cars of Huachen Auto Group in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 10, 2015. [Xinhua]



Vehicle sales in China, the world's largest car market, *surged to a record 24.6 million units last year*, but at a much lower growth rate, as demand waned due to uncertain economic conditions.

Passenger vehicle sales grew 7.3 percent year-on-year to 21.1 million units in 2015, while that of commercial vehicles declined by 10 percent. Demand for trucks dropped by 11.4 percent, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

According to industry data released on Tuesday, the growth rate in 2015 was 4.7 percent, a three-year low, largely due to slowing economic growth and volatile stock markets.

Other factors which contributed to the lower growth were the restrictions imposed by local governments on issue of license plates for newly purchased vehicles and for used vehicles transferred from other cities, the ending of the 3,000 yuan ($455) subsidy for energy saving cars and dwindling overseas demand for Chinese exports.

Growth in the sales of passenger vehicles slowed continuously during the first eight months and even flattened in August. However, tax incentives introduced for purchase of smaller-engine vehicles in September helped kick-start the moribund sales, it said.

Dong Yang, executive vice-president of CAAM, said: "Sales of 1.6-liter and lesser category passenger vehicles surged in the fourth quarter. This demonstrates the continued strong demand for passenger cars. We expect the momentum to continue, as long as fresh policies do not crimp growth," he said.

*Sports Utility Vehicles continued to be the mainstay of the industry and accounted for 25.2 percent of the total automobile sales last year. SUV sales topped 6.2 million units, a 52.4 percent growth over the corresponding period in 2014. Sales of Multiple Purpose Vehicles grew 10 percent, but that of sedans, hatchbacks and vans dropped, the CAAM report said.*

Dong said: "Sales of imported cars and luxury cars dropped significantly due to the ongoing austerity measures and the graft crackdown."

Among foreign brands, Mercedes-Benz was one of the brands that clocked excellent sales in the premium segment. This was fueled by the launch of 14 locally produced and imported models, including GLA, GLC and GLE SUVs. The brand had annual sales of over 363,000 units and a growth rate of 35 percent last year in China.

Wu Song, general manager of GAC Motor Co, a Chinese carmaker based in Guangdong province, said the overall market slowdown would provide more opportunities for domestic carmakers.

"We don't see the current slowdown as a grim situation for domestic carmakers. There is still huge potential for growth through self-innovation and development," he said.

The company, a division of Guangzhou Automotive Group, sold more than 190,000 units in 2015, a year-on-year growth of 63 percent, thanks to the launch of a series of self-developed vehicles.

According to Wu, the company will launch more varieties this year to meet the growing demand for high-end cars and more units would be exported to the Middle East, a market focusing on luxury brands.

*"Boosting global presence would help increase Chinese brands and create a new era for domestic cars," Wu said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*China FDI inflow rises 6.4% in 2015*
BEIJING - Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the Chinese mainland rose 6.4 percent year on year to *$126.27 billion in 2015*, the Ministry of Commerce said Thursday.

Foreign investment in the service industry rose 17.3 percent, accounting for 61.1 percent oft he total flow for the period.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bobsm

*China's Haier to Buy GE's Appliance Unit for $5.4 Billion*
Daniela Wei Stephanie Wong 
January 15, 2016 — 11:36 AM HKT Updated on January 15, 2016 — 5:34 PM HKT

Chinese company plans to pay cash for the century-old unit
Deal is China's biggest purchase of foreign electronics firm

China’s Haier Group agreed to buy General Electric Co.’s appliance business for $5.4 billion in the country’s biggest acquisition of an overseas electronics company.

The group’s Qingdao Haier Co. signed an agreement with GE and the transaction, which will be paid in cash, is targeted to close in mid-2016, according to a statement. While the boards of GE and Haier have approved the deal, it’s still subject to shareholder and regulatory approval, it said.

Buying a century-old business that makes $8,500 refrigerators from the likes of GE would underscore the rise of a Chinese company once known for making cheap fridges for college dormitories. It also highlights Haier’s global ambitions as the acquisition would help the company expand in the U.S., one the markets it’s trying to focus on besides Europe and Japan.

“It may be a step for the Chinese company to build up an international network, while its overseas exposure now is still small,” Andrew Song, an analyst in Guotai Junan Securities Co., before the announcement. “It’s also likely that they will have more synergy as Haier is developing smart appliances.” 

If completed, the size of the deal would make it the largest Chinese purchase of an electronics business overseas, surpassing state-backed Tsinghua Holdings Co.’s plans for a $3.8 billion investment in Western Digital Corp. announced last year and Lenovo Group Ltd.’s $2.8 billion acquisition of Motorola Mobility Group in 2014, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

GE was seeking another suitor for the unit after an agreement with Electrolux AB collapsed following opposition from the U.S. Justice Department. The business drew offers from suitors including China’s Midea Group Co., people with knowledge of the matter said in January.

Haier’s purchase price is $2 billion more than the $3.3 billion Electrolux had agreed to pay for the business. The Chinese company said it paid a premium for GE’s long history, brand value as well as its supply chains. The deal will also help it tap the strong consumer spending in the U.S. and its advanced technology.

GE Appliances will continue to be headquartered in Louisville in Kentucky and run by its current management team. Shanghai-listed Qingdao Haier, whose shares have been halted since Oct. 19, will continue to be suspended on Jan. 18.

The deal, which will be funded through the company’s capital and loans, will need anti-trust approval from authorities in U.S., Mexico, Canada and Colombia.

Overseas Expansion

Haier has used international acquisitions in the past to achieve quick expansion and to consolidate its overseas resources. The last major overseas purchase was completed in 2012 when it bought the control of New Zealand’s Fisher & Paykel Appliances Holdings Ltd. for about NZ$742 million ($478 million). It also took over part of Sanyo Electric Co.’s washing machine and refrigerator businesses from Panasonic in March to expand its presence in Southeast Asia.

Midea is China’s biggest manufacturer of appliances, with a 17.1 percent share of the country’s market in 2015, followed by Qingdao Haier with 7.9 percent, Euromonitor International data show. Haier had a 1.1 percent share of the U.S. appliance market last year, according to Euromonitor.

GE and Haier also announced Friday they will cooperate in industrial internet, healthcare and advanced manufacturing. Both companies will also work together to develop and grow affordable consumer health initiatives in China, according to the statement.

Hong Kong-listed Haier Electronics Group Co. was increasing capital spending last year as it seeks to capture a greater share of the country’s e-commerce sales and develop more Web-connected appliances users can control with their smartphones, Chairman Zhou Yun Jie has said in an interview.

The company has already rolled out smart appliances such as heaters you can turn on with your mobile phone, and washing machines which adjust their cleaning functions according to clothing load. It showcased its latest technology at the International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas this month.

China's Haier to Buy GE's Appliance Unit for $5.4 Billion - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Martian2

*China's Haier has grown into a $14 billion multinational.*

Over the last six years, China's Haier has grown into a huge company.

Haier is a consumer electronics and appliance company. Today, Haier has $14 billion in annual sales. GE Appliance sales are only $8 billion per year. (See Bloomberg chart below)

Six years ago, it was a very different story. Back then, GE Appliance was the giant with $12 billion in sales. In 2008, Haier only had $4.5 billion in sales.

Circumstances have changed dramatically for Haier and GE Appliance over the last six years. If Haier completes the purchase of GE Appliance then Haier sales would have grown to $22 billion per year. This will give Haier incredible economies of scale.
----------

China's Haier to Buy GE's Appliance Unit for $5.4 Billion - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

The Yuan is already in the SDR of the IMF.

The Yuan is getting more influential by the day. This is a reflection of the dominance of China's economy.

This is another step towards the globalization of the Yuan.

--------------------
Yuan Clearing Center Opens in Switzerland
2016-01-15 19:07:24 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Fei Fei





_A opening ceremony of the yuan clearing center is held in Zurich, Switzerland, on Jan. 14, 2016. [Photo: CRI Online]_

A new yuan clearing center has opened in Switzerland, marking a first in the European country.

China Construction Bank's Zurich branch runs the yuan clearing business.

The Swiss National Bank and the People's Bank of China agreed to establish yuan clearing in Switzerland last year.

The move aims to promote the use of the yuan by enterprises and financial institutions in cross-border transactions and promote facilitation of bilateral trade and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Qualcomm announces chipset joint venture in China*

telecomlead.com | Posted: 18 Jan 2016, 10:49





Qualcomm will hold 45 percent stake, while Guizhou provincial government will have the balance 55 percent stake in Guizhou Huaxintong Semi-Conductor Technology which will have a registered capital of $280 million.

As part of the deal, Qualcomm will license its server chip technology and provide R&D processes to the joint venture to support the commercial viability.

The joint venture will focus on the development and sale of advanced server chipset technology in China, the second largest country in the world for server technology sales.

The joint venture is part of the strategy of Qualcomm to make an investment in China. Earlier, Qualcomm faced more than $1 billion penalty due to its business practices.

Derek Aberle, president of Qualcomm, said: “We are not only providing investment capital, but we also are licensing our server technology to the joint venture and assisting with R&D process and implementation expertise; this underscores our commitment as a strategic partner in China.”

Qualcomm said Guian New Area in Guizhou is an important base for the development of the big data industry and will include a green datacenter cluster of more than 2.5 million servers for companies including China Telecom, China Unicom and China Mobile.

Qualcomm announces chipset joint venture in China - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China, Algeria to build mega sea port *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-01-18 05:34:27 | Editor: huaxia






ALGIERS, Jan. 17, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Wen Jingfei(L), China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) representative, Zhou Sheng(C), the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) and Director in Charge of Ports at the Algerian Transport Ministry, Mohamed Boussehaki(R) shake hands after signing the deal in Algiers, Algeria, on Jan. 17, 2016. Algeria and China on Sunday inked a 3.3-billion-U.S-dollar deal to build and exploit the new center transshipment port of Cherchell. (Xinhua)​
ALGIERS, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- Algeria and China on Sunday inked a 3.3-billion-U.S-dollar deal to build and exploit the new center transshipment port of Cherchell.

The agreement was signed between Algeria's Transport Ministry, China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) and China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) in Algeria.

Under the deal, the two sides will create a consortium company to build the port, some 60 km west of the capital Algiers.

Creation of the company is expected to finalize later in March 2016, with the approval from the Council of State Shareholdings and the signature of its shareholding pact.

The port will have 23 docks capable of processing 6.5 million 20-foot containers and 26 million tons of goods per year.

According to forecasts by Algeria's Transport Ministry, port traffic in the country's central region is expected to hit 35 million tons or two million 20-foot containers per year by 2050.

The project is planned to complete within seven years, and gradually put into service within four years with China's Shanghai Ports Group ensuring its management.

Bringing in Shanghai Port Group "would help driving international shipment traffic coming from the Southeast Asia and other continents to pass from this Center Port, under transshipment process to continue sea transport to elsewhere, or use the Algerian highway and railway networks to carry shipments to Africa," said Algerian Transport Minister Boudjemaa Talai.

Wen Jingfei, CHEC representative at the signing ceremony, told Xinhua that this project is important not only for Algeria but for the whole Mediterranean region and Africa.

He said the Algerian government has wanted to build this mega Central Harbor for many years, and it has positioned it as a transit port at the Mediterranean area that will provide service to North Africa and Europe.

Algeria's landlocked neighbors such as Mali also need a port like this, he added.

Zhou Sheng, the CSCEC representative said the agreement will be a milestone in the history of Algeria, a country that is facing a rare difficult period due to the slumping.

"The Algerian government selected Chinese companies to build this project regarding the traditional friendship between the two nations and strong bilateral relationship in political, economic and cultural fields," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's car market grew 9% yearly from 2011-2015 | Bloomberg*

China's car sales grew from 18 million at the end of 2010 to 24.6 million at the end of 2015.
----------

The New Strategy in the Auto Industry: Cars Nobody Will Buy - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese automakers to gain larger market share globally: KPMG survey*
Source: Xinhua 2016-01-19 01:02:52

Beijing, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- Chinese automakers will continue to gain a larger global market share in the next five years thanks to strong demand, according to KPMG's annual automotive survey.

According to the 17th Global Automotive Executive Survey, which was released Monday, 20 Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs), including five from China, are expected to gain larger global market shares in the next five years. Meanwhile, one sixth of global executives say they will increase investment in terms of production in China, followed by Germany and India.

The survey features insights from 800 auto executives across 38 countries, including 100 from China. It also surveyed over 2,100 customers globally.

Huu-Hoi Tran, Partner and head of Automotive China (KPMG China), said car ownership was still a priority and status symbol for Chinese consumers.

"The future is wide open, but Chinese OEMs may focus on the increasing demand for electric cars, especially in large cities. They are becoming more aware of[...] developing their business models to benefit consumers," Tran said.

The survey also identified smart systems as a top trend that will hold through to 2025 in China and globally.

Over 90 percent of executives in China expect changes brought by connectivity and digitalization on auto companies across all segments,higher than the global findings (between 74 and 84 percent).

China's car industry is young and more flexible compared to the more mature markets. Less bound in "old" industrial structures, Chinese executives have more faith in the power of change and are, therefore, much more likely to see impact on all segments, Tran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*China's nominal GDP is growing at $1 trillion per year!*

China reveals key Q4, 2015 GDP data | CNBC

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Martian2

*China's ZTE had $578 million net profit for 2015 | Reuters*

BRIEF-ZTE's preliminary net profit up 43.5 pct in 2015| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Martian2

*China's economy expanded despite rail freight volume drop.*

China's rail freight volume dropped by 10.5% in 2015. Does this mean that China's economy fell in 2015? No. I will explain.

Firstly, the dollar-value of the freight volume cargo may have increased. For example, if China is shipping more smartphones and computer tablets then the dollar-value would have increased. This is the quality of the freight volume argument.

Secondly, you need to know the most likely reason of the freight volume drop. This is the quantity of the freight volume argument.

In China, massive amounts of coal are shipped by rail to coal-fired plants near east coast cities. However, there is a technological revolution underway in China.

1. China completed nine massive dams in 2015. This displaced the need to transport coal. The electricity provided by the dams eliminated a huge amount of coal that would have been needed to be shipped by rail.

2. China completed six nuclear reactors in 2015. Once again, this displaced coal shipped to east coast power plants.

3. China is building many ultra-high voltage (UHV) transmission lines. This allows China to transmit electricity from wind turbines and solar farms over long distances. Also, UHV allows China to build ultra-supercritical coal-fired plants near coal deposits and transmit the electricity over vast distances to Chinese cities. This eliminates the need to ship coal via railway.

The drop in China's freight volume has to do with China's reduced need to ship coal to produce electricity. I have only mentioned the new dams, nuclear power plants, and UHV lines that eliminated the need for coal shipped via railway.

Another important factor is China's conservation of electricity. The phase-out of inefficient incandescent light bulbs over a five-year period, increased building insulation mandated by law, increased CAFE standards for cars, replacement of 25% efficient coal plants with 45% efficient coal-fired generators, etc. are also putting huge downward pressure on the demand for coal, which is shipped via railway.

In conclusion, the drop in China's rail freight volume is merely a reflection of the drop in the need for coal transported by rail. It does not mean that China's rail shipment of manufactured goods is dropping.

For perspective, China's Three Gorges Dam replaced the burning of 50 million tons of coal annually (see last citation below).
----------

Report: China rail freight volumes drop 10.5% in 2015 | News | American Shipper





----------

List of dams and reservoirs in China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





----------

China Nuclear Power | Chinese Nuclear Energy





----------

China State Grid mulls over 13 ultra-high voltage transmission lines in 2015 | Asian Power





----------

The Three Gorges Project: A Brief Introduction

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## bobsm

*Greece to sell 67% of Piraeus port to China's COSCO for 368.5 mn euros*
20 January 2016 

Greece's privatisation agency announced Wednesday it had accepted a 368.5 million-euro ($402.4 million) bid for 67 percent of the Port of Piraeus by China's COSCO.

"HRADF's Board of Directors evaluated the improved economic offer, taking into account the two existing valuations for (the Piraeus Port Authority) and decided to declare COSCO (Hong Kong) Group Limited as the preferred investor," the privatisation agency said in a statement.

It called the deal, which also includes 350 million euros of investment into the port plus revenues of 410 million to go to the state, "a very important milestone" in the Greek government's privatisation programme.

The China Ocean Shipping Company was the only bidder for the majority stake in the port, Greece's largest and one of the busiest in Europe.

Denmark's APM and International Container Terminals Services of the Philippines had also expressed interest in Piraeus, but did not submit bids.

COSCO through a subsidiary manages the two main container terminals at the port under a 35-year concession signed in 2008, with the objective of making Piraeus a key port of entry for Asian goods into Europe.

The privatisation of the port has been postponed several times in recent years, with the arrival of the leftist government of Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras putting it on ice last year.

But as part of an 86-billion ($94 billion) bailout last year needed to keep Greece in the eurozone, Tsipras agreed to move forward on the privatisation of a number of companies.

Workers at the port have recently gone on strike and demonstrated against the sale at what they feared would be too cheap a price.

The Greek government plans to keep a stake in the port, which is listed on the Athens stock exchange.


Flash - Greece to sell 67% of Piraeus port to China's COSCO for 368.5 mn euros - France 24

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LowPost

* Don’t worry about China says Alibaba's Jack Ma *

Markets shouldn’t be concerned about the cooling in the world’s second-biggest economy, as China is transforming to a consumer driven economy, Alibaba founder Jack Ma told RT.
_“The consumption is going up, the services are going up, the new high-tech business is going up, but the traditional business is going down,”_ said Ma at the World Economic Forum in Davos.

Ma also said China is trying to transition from an export to an import driven economy.

_“It’s a healthy thing. The two or three next years may be challenging. But generally speaking, if the job market is there, if the consumption of China continues to grow…I think; now we have 300 million middle class people. In 10-15 years this figure will grow to 500 million. It’s an opportunity not only for China, but for the world. Don’t worry,”_ he added.

Ma said his company is interested in buying Russian goods and yuan-ruble bilateral trade. Russia-China trade has _“huge potential“_, according to Ma, but there is a lot to improve in infrastructure, roads, logistics and pay.

The Alibaba CEO said he isn’t concerned about the situation in US markets and the economy.

_“I don’t worry about any markets, about big mad things. We are worried only about ourselves, how we can do better. Good time has a good way, bad time also has a good way,”_ he said.

Don’t worry about China says Alibaba's Jack Ma — RT Business

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Asia's largest manganese ore discovered in SW China*
Source: Xinhua 2016-01-22 16:30:31

GUIYANG, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- A reserve of more than 192 million tonnes of manganese ore, believed to the the largest in Asia, has been discovered in southwest China's Guizhou Province, it was announced Friday.

Pujue manganese ore was discovered in mountains between Songtao Miao Autonomous County and Jiangkou County by the No. 103 Geology Group under the Guizhou Provincial Geology and Mineral Exploration Bureau, according to Songtao government.

The mine will help poverty alleviation in Guizhou, one of China's least developed provinces, local officials said.

Manganese is used to make metal alloys, particularly stainless steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Into the Last Eight **!
Can Zhang Shuai (women's single) and Zheng /Xu (women's double) create as much commercial value as the other Chinese sports celebrities?
http://www.china.org.cn/top10/2015-05/12/content_35547596.htm


On Dream Run, China’s Zhang Shuai Reaches Aussie Open’s Final Eight



*
_Zhang Shuai of China celebrates after defeating Madison Keys of the United States in their fourth round match at the Australian Open tennis championships in Melbourne, Australia, early Tuesday, Jan. 26, 2016._


China’s Zhang Shuai extended a dream run at the Australian Open on Monday, defeating 15th-seeded American Madison Keys in a three-set thriller to seal a berth for the Grand Slam’s final eight.​Zhang overcame early nerves and trouble with Keys’ powerful serve to close the match out 3-6, 6-3, 6-3, as Keys wilted under the strain of an apparent injury in her left thigh.

With her win, Ms. Zhang becomes the fourth Chinese national in history to have made it to the quarterfinals of the singles main draw at a Grand Slam, the sport’s top tier of competition. The other three – Li Na, Zheng Jie and Peng Shuai – are also Chinese women. Only Li has won Grand Slams, holding titles for the 2014 Australian Open and 2011 French Open.

But it was the improbability of Zhang’s quest that has lifted her campaign to a story thathas captivated the tournament’s locker rooms and China’s many tennis fans.

Zhang, who turned 27 years old last week, arrived at the Melbourne Slam having tried and failed 14 times in the past to win a single match at Grand Slam events. She had been prepared for this to be her last such bid, and brought her parents along – also for the first time – because she wanted them to experience a Grand Slam that they might otherwise never have had the chance to enjoy.

Ranked 133rd on the women’s tour, Zhang made headlines when she beat World No. 2 Simona Halep in the first round.

The long shot was high on her raucous supporters’ minds at the Rod Laver Arena.

“Some people in the crowd keep saying: ‘Quarterfinal! Quarterfinal’,” she said in a courtside interview after the match. “That make me very nervous.”

The interviewer laughed, nudged Zhang and said, “Final.”

After downing Halep, Zhang went on to defeat Frenchwoman Alizé Cornet, a veteran on the circuit, and American Varvara Lepchenko, before facing Keys.

Keys is a rising star in elite tennis. The big-hitting 20-year-old is the third-highest ranked American player in the sport. Keys was visibly in tears as she struggled to maintain her form through most of the second and third sets, at times limping.

The match was accorded unusual fanfare in China, broadcast live on state television — for Grand Slam tennis, such treatment is usually reserved from at most the quarterfinals onward. The country’s Weibo microblogging platform, its equivalent to Twitter, lit up with messages from supporters after her victory.

“Keep flying, young lady!” one blogger wrote. “All the way to the sky.”

Zhang faces Briton Johanna Konta for the quarterfinal.

_–Chuin-Wei Yap. Follow him on Twitter @YapCW.
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/...zhang-shuai-reaches-aussie-opens-final-eight/








*Zhang Shuai def Madison Keys 3-6 6-3 6-3*
25 January, 2016


*Q. How does that feel?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Tired.

*Q. A lot of work tonight?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Yeah.

*Q. So what's your general reaction to making the quarterfinals?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Very exciting. Very happy, yeah. I don't want stop. I want more step.

*Q. Next round you're going to play Konta, who is another new face in the quarterfinals. How do you feel about playing against that kind of a player and what is your expectation of that match?*
ZHANG SHUAI: I think I don't have time to thinking about the next day match because I'm so tired right now. And also we play few times, and sometimes practice together. We know each other very much.

So I hope we play good match, yeah.

*Q. How emotional was the match today for you, and how difficult is it to play someone who is clearly very hurt?*
ZHANG SHUAI: It's so tough to play against someone injury because, yeah, when I'm saw her like feel more pain. You know, so tough. Maybe two point you feeling like cannot play, and then next three balls, pong, pong, pong, make two ace, one winner. So, so tough. You don't know what's happen.

And also last year this happen many times. I'm almost win the match. I lost. I lost the concentrate. But this time I think I try to concentrate. So I'm happy I win the match, yeah.

*Q. Two days ago you said you considered quitting tennis. What was your idea about your future? What was your plan if you had to quit tennis?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Right now, after this tournament, I need a long break, yeah, because I already play seven match. Before today I'm thinking, Okay, today is the final. When somebody already win six match on Grand Slam, already final, right? So try to like feeling like a final, night match. Feeling like the last match, yeah.

So after this tournament, I already said this year I'm less the tournament. I don't want to play too much. I want to some more time for my life. I can do something for holiday, for rest, for stay with my parents. Also sometime I need working hard, yeah. I need practice.

*Q. You're going to play your eighth match now. Does this all feel like too much too soon or is it great to have a lot of Grand Slam matches on big stage coming all at once for you after so long?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Yeah, I think I waiting one match win long time, more than eight year. So this time feeling like maybe God will bless me. Like I feeling one time give me many win, so I'm so lucky. I like this, yeah. If I can wait for long time, eight year, I can one time win a lot match in the Grand Slam, I'm happy, yeah. I want this.

*Q. You said you were considering retirement before this tournament. Two months ago you won a 100,000 tournament in Tokyo, and you beat top 100 players. Do you think that victory gave you confidence or belief?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Yeah, for sure give me a lot confidence. Are you from Japan?

*Q. Yeah, that's why I ask.*
ZHANG SHUAI: I already feel when you talking.

You know, very tough play against Japan player in Japan. Of course, play against the local player always very tough, but I think I did a great job two months ago. If not that win, I think I don't have today.

I'm very happy I can win the 100,000 in Tokyo because also my first time win 100,000. Right now I win ITF tournament from 10,000 I think, yeah, to 25, 50, 75, 100. So, yeah, the Grand Slam is my goal, the next goal, yeah. So I want one more step up.

*Q. Can you tell us about being Sam Stosur's ball girl?*
ZHANG SHUAI: She play against left hand first round. My coach is left hand. We talk, Okay, maybe, yeah, Sam need some left hand for warmup. Also my coach always warm up for me, also always practice with me. He play very good. He also was very good player in China.

But really bad luck for Sam lost first round. I'm so happy she come today, support me. Yeah, I think she play in Australia little bit nervous. I want try to -- yeah, because my coach always pick up ball for me, I want to also try one time pick up ball for my coach.

Yeah, so...

*Q. With each round that you win, do you feel more or less pressure?*
ZHANG SHUAI: Less pressure because I think the big pressure is first round. But I'm so lucky play against the second seed, No. 2. Also no more pressure. If play top player still have pressure. I think I can play on court maybe loss 6-Love, 6-Love, yeah.

Yeah, so for me no more pressure.

*Q. Is that very different from the previous 14 slams that you played? Did you come into this tournament feeling less pressure than any of the other Grand Slams that you played?*
ZHANG SHUAI: No, only feeling because I lost so many, too much. Already no feeling. I don't want think when I lose. I think that doesn't matter because already so many time. Who care? Already nobody care, yeah.

I just try my best.

*Q. Did you think about what you would do if you retired tennis?*
ZHANG SHUAI: I really want to have one coffee bar. So welcome to everybody. Come when I'm retire.

*Q. Where? What city?*
ZHANG SHUAI: I don't know yet.

http://www.ausopen.com/en_AU/news/interviews/2016-01-25/zhang_shuai_250116.html

_
*In Women's doubles, Zheng Saisai and Xu Yifan also beat their opponents into the quarter finals*

澳网：郑赛赛/徐一璠晋级16强

2016年01月23日 22:33:15 | 责任编辑: 许梦楠 | 来源： 新华社 



1月23日，中国女双组合徐一璠（右）/郑赛赛在庆祝胜利。当日，在澳大利亚墨尔本举行的澳大利亚网球公开赛女双第二轮的比赛中，中国女双组合郑赛赛/徐一璠以2比0战胜跨国组合俄罗斯选手卡萨特金娜/黑山选手科维尼奇，晋级十六强。新华社发（白雪摄）






1月23日，中国女双组合徐一璠（前）/郑赛赛在比赛中。当日，在澳大利亚墨尔本举行的澳大利亚网球公开赛女



*Go Zhang and Zheng/Xu! 张帅 / 徐一璠+郑赛赛加油！
Go China! 中国加油！*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

*Interview: China to contribute more to world's innovation: Bill Gates*

DAVOS, Switzerland, Jan. 23 (Xinhua) -- With a strong ambition to promote science and research, China is going to contribute more and more to the world's innovation, Microsoft's founder Bill Gates has said.

In an interview on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum (WEF) Annual Meeting 2016, Gates said China would probably become a huge participant in the Fourth Industrial Revolution, which is already under way and bringing a fast and disruptive change for most industries.

Talking about the new revolution, Gates believed the digital revolution, something he spent most of his life working on, was a huge factor.

The Fourth Industrial Revolution refers to the ongoing transformation of our society and economy, driven by advances in artificial intelligence, robotics, autonomous vehicles, 3D printing, nanotechnology and other areas of science.

A key enabler of much of these new technologies is the Internet where Microsoft and Gates has been a leading contributor to the progress.

"An industrial revolution is coming to increase productivity very dramatically," Gates said, "It creates opportunities, and it creates challenges."

New technology changes would free some labor, so that people can do more in culture sector, according to Gates.

He said China had built some advantages in science and technology through its educational system, and the country had a strong will to promote its contribution in different sciences sectors.

"China obviously has a lot of people and a lot of smart people," Gates said, "Not only a lot of people college-educated, but also a lot of engineers with the quality of engineering skills. "

"With the recognition that people have done something that they can be rewarded for that, many experts have been leaded to have new companies, in IT sector, biology, robots and other those things."

"China is going to carry its weight," he said.

In recent years, the former internet elite has been dedicating to driving innovation in global health and development. As the Co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, Gates decided to join force with China's Tsinghua University to establish the Global Health Drug Discovery Institute(GHDDI) in Beijing during his Davos visit.

"China has made incredible progress in reducing poverty and shares the foundation's commitment to harnessing advances in science and technology to address the critical health challenges affecting the world's poorest people," Gates said.

"We are excited about GHDDI's potential to drive innovation in global health research and development, and look forward to partnering with Tsinghua University on our continued work to address the world's most pressing global health challenges."

In an article released during WEF, Gates pledged his foundation would invest more in innovation in the coming years. He told Xinhua that the investment that went to China's innovation was expected to increase gradually.

Asked whether he worried about China's economic slowdown, which may hinder innovation progress, Gates said he was quite optimistic about China's economic outlook.

"I have a lot of confidence in China, partly because they take a long-term view, and partly because they look what other countries are doing," he said.

Faced with a challenge of turning the economy into new directions, Gates said China had great talent to achieve its goal.

"Most countries would envy a 6.9 percent growth, I think China has a bright future,"he said, adding "China is going to be contributing more and more to the world's innovation." 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-01/24/c_135039008.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*25.01.2016*

*China-made aeroplanes launch operations in Cameroon*






YAOUNDE, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- The two MA60 planes acquired by the Cameroonian government from China for the national carrier, Cameroon Airlines Corporation (Camair-Co), began operations over the weekend between the capital Yaounde and Douala, the commercial capital. 

The inaugural flight had on board Cameroon`s Transport Minister Edgard Alain Mebe Ngo`o, China`s ambassador to Cameroon Wei Wenhua, the vice-president of Avic International which manufactured the planes Xu Bo and many other Cameroonian political and business leaders. 

"I am a witness of the reliability of these planes," the transport minister said in his speech at a ceremony organized at Yaounde-Nsimalen international airport, at the end of the inaugural flights of the two aircrafts as the country awaits the official start of commercial flights in March. 

The minister recalled that since 2012, the Cameroonian defense and security forces have made successful missions using the MA60 planes. 

Avic International`s vice president said since launching commercial flights in 2005, the company has grown by leaps and bounds. 

"To date, there are six domestic operators who fly 44 MA60 planes. At the same time, there are 21 foreign operators who fly 57 planes," he said. 

Some of its foreign customers include Air Zimbabwe which was the first African airline to purchase the MA60 plane in 2004. 

According to Air Zimbabwe director general Edmund Makoma who was invited to the ceremony by the Cameroonian authorities, his company has three MA60 planes. He said the company offers the African continent more affordable air transport services. 

According to Xu, the MA60 plane does not require a high standard of airport conditions to operate. 

"It can land practically on any runway at a secondary airport in any of Cameroon`s regional capitals," Xu said, adding that this is why the planes can serve any of Cameroon`s domestic flights. 

Camair-Co will also use the MA60 planes to fly to regional capitals such as Libreville in Gabon, Malabo in Equatorial Guinea, Bangui in Central African Republic and N`Djamena in Chad. 

China`s ambassador in Cameroon said the cooperation with Yaounde authorities illustrates his country`s willingness to support the construction of a regional aviation network between African countries, through supply of planes, training of personnel, technological transfer and improvement of infrastructure. 

According to an introduction by the manufacturer on its website, the MA60 passenger aircraft can accomodate up to 56 passengers. More than 100 MA60 planes have been delivered since 2005 in 16 countries, mainly in Asia and Africa.


http://www.camerounlink.net/en/?Ses...UR7XSF&cl1=&cl2=&bnid=2&nid=89122&cat=0&kat=0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Lufthansa signs deal with DJI in fledgling drone push*

Markets | Tue Jan 26, 2016 10:44am EST

BERLIN Jan 26 

Lufthansa has signed a deal with drone manufacturer DJI as part of fledging plans to exploit the growing market for commercial drones for tasks such as inspecting aircraft surfaces and monitoring wind farms.

The German airline said it plans to offer those interested in using drones, or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), in this way a "one-stop UAV-shop" from aircraft operation to data analysis, insurance and even pilot training.

Lufthansa Aerial Services (LAS), part of the company's consulting division, said on Tuesday it will use China-based DJI's aerial platforms and develop applications and technology for potential customers.

For example, it sees potential in operating drones equipped with thermal-imaging systems that can be used to inspect infrastructure such as solar farms, railroad lines, crops and construction sites.

Lufthansa said it had already carried out a pilot project with a wind turbine manufacturer to inspect wind turbine blades using drones, while sister company Lufthansa Technik has used drones to inspect the outer surfaces of aircraft for defects.

EasyJet has also used drones to inspect its aircraft, while LAS has also teamed up with airport operator Fraport and German air traffic controllers to test the possibility of using drones to check runways.

Lufthansa runs maintenance and catering divisions alongside its traditional airline business. It said last year it wanted to use its experience in pilot training, flying and maintenance to enter the field of commercial drones.

It will make a decision on whether to fully commit to drone services by the end of the year, a spokeswoman said on Tuesday. (Reporting by Victoria Bryan and Peter Maushagen; Editing by Tom Heneghan)


http://www.reuters.com/article/lufthansa-drones-idUSL8N15A3R9

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*IMF's quota reforms come into effect*
Source: Xinhua 2016-01-28 10:39:54

WASHINGTON, Jan. 27 (Xinhua) -- The International Monetary Fund's 2010 quota and governance reforms have become effective and will give emerging markets more saying at the international lender, the IMF said Wednesday.

"The conditions for implementing the International Monetary Fund's 14th General Quota Review, which delivers historic and far-reaching changes to the governance and permanent capital of the Fund, have now been satisfied," the IMF said in a statement.

The reforms, which were approved by the IMF's Board of Governors in 2010, will double the IMF's quota resources and reallocate the quota and voting shares away from advanced economies, primarily in Europe, to growing emerging market economies.

The reforms are the biggest change in the IMF's governance since it was established and are a recognition of the increasing role that emerging markets play in the global economy.

China will have the third largest IMF quota and voting share after the United States and Japan, and India, Brazil and Russia will be also among the top 10 members of the IMF.

The IMF said the actual quota increases under the 14th review "are expected to come into effect in the coming weeks" after the IMF Board Reform Amendment entered into force on Tuesday, which was part of the broader package of quota and governance reforms.

"The entry into force of these reforms will reinforce the credibility, effectiveness, and legitimacy of the IMF," the IMF said.

"The reforms represent a major step toward better reflecting in the institution' s governance structure the increasing role of dynamic emerging market and developing countries," it added.

Christine Lagarde, managing director of the IMF, on Wednesday commended members for ratifying these truly historic reforms.

"These reforms will ensure that the Fund is able to better meet and represent the needs of its members in a rapidly changing global environment," Lagarde said in a statement.

"Today marks a crucial step forward and it is not the end of change as our efforts to strengthen the IMF's governance will continue," said Lagarde.

Following the implementation of the 14th General Review of Quotas, focus will now turn to the 15th review and securing a necessary broad consensus, including on a new quota formula, the IMF said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Alibaba Sales Beat Estimates After Making Mobile, Rural Inroads*

*January 28, 2016 — 6:58 PM ICT
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter


Share on FacebookShare on Twitter

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.’s third-quarter revenue beat analysts’ estimates after an online-sales extravaganza and expansion into rural China helped the nation’s biggest e-commerce operator defy a slowing economy.

Developing...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Alibaba Beats Estimates as Ma's Push Into Rural China Pays Off*

Lulu Yilun Chen luluyilun
January 28, 2016 — 6:59 PM ICTUpdated on January 28, 2016 — 8:56 PM ICT
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter







Billionaire Chairman Jack Ma is trying to tap the spending power of the countryside with the Internet expected to blanket all of rural China by 2020, according to the China Academy for Rural Development at Zhejiang University.



Gross merchandise value surges 23% driven by mobile spending

Mobile monetization rates increased to 2.88% in quarter
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. beat analysts’ estimates for revenue and profit as Chairman Jack Ma’s push into China’s countryside helped defy a slowing economy.

Sales surged 32 percent to 34.5 billion yuan ($5.2 billion) in the three months ended December, the company said Thursday, compared with the 33.2 billion-yuan average of estimates compiled by Bloomberg. Net income more than doubled to 12.5 billion yuan. Shares rose more than 5 percent in premarket trading in the U.S.

Billionaire Ma is tapping the spending power of rural areas, where more than half the population live, by providing purchasing and delivery services as he captures a greater slice of the money spent on mobile shopping and advertising. Along with a resilient middle class, that’s helping Alibaba capitalize on China’s shift toward consumption from smokestack industries even as the economy grows at the slowest pace in 25 years.


“Alibaba continues to grow as urbanization and an ever more ambitious middle class continues to drive up China’s cost of living and consumption,” said New York-based Brian Buchwald, chief executive officer of Bomoda, a consumer intelligence company with a focus on the Chinese market. “At the heart of it, is continued investment in mobile and simplifying payments for virtual and actual purchases.”

*Mobile Monetization*
Alibaba has pulled out the stops to get its e-commerce platforms in front of villagers, setting up free Internet-equipped computers and working with local officials to train potential buyers and sellers. It now has a presence in 12,000 villages across the country.

“Our strategy is to sell goods from urban areas to villages, as well as help farmers sell farmer products to people living in the cities,” Chief Executive Officer Daniel Zhang told investors on a conference call.

Longer-term, Ma is investing in video content, media, on-demand services and cloud computing to generate new sources of income as he takes the e-commerce company global. Shares of Alibaba closed Wednesday at $69.54 in New York. The stock has declined 14 percent this year after a 22 percent slump in 2015.


Gross merchandise volume in its Chinese retail marketplaces rose 23 percent to 964 billion yuan in the quarter, while mobile GMV almost doubled to 651 billion yuan. The rate at which the online retailer monetizes, or earns revenue from transactions via smartphones and tablets, rose to 2.88 percent in the quarter from just 1.96 percent previously.

Chief Financial Officer Maggie Wu said she expects Alibaba’s revenue to grow faster than total transactions “for the foreseeable future,” suggesting that the company’s monetization ability will continue to improve.





Mobile is driving China Gross Merchandise Value
*Singling Out*
The quarter included November’s annual “Singles’ Day” promotion which generated a record 91.2 billion yuan of sales, 60 percent more than a year earlier.

“Alibaba is on track to gain more shoppers in rural areas and smaller cities in China,” said Li Yujie, an analyst at RHB Research Institute Sdn in Hong Kong. Alibaba ended 2015 with 407 million active buyers, up 5 percent from the end of September.

Ma has set a goal of getting 50 percent of the company’s revenue from beyond China.

Investors have highlighted escalating scrutiny about the sale of counterfeits on its websites, such as Taobao Marketplace, as a key risk for 2016. Though the company has said it’s committed to combating fakes, cleaning up its image next year is crucial to Alibaba’s goal of winning the trust of merchants and shoppers overseas.

*Internet Services*
Cloud computing revenue rose 126 percent to 819 million yuan, Alibaba said. Its AliCloud unit is staking $1 billion on the belief that demand for processing and storage from governments and companies will boost growth during the next decade as its tries to compete with Amazon.com Inc. in computing services.

Alibaba is also expanding in the online-to-offline services market. Tencent Holdings Ltd., Alibaba and Baidu Inc. are competing for supremacy in a local-services industry primed for growth as more people turn to their smartphones or the Web to order food, schedule beauty treatments or hire domestic helpers. Users of those services could rise 29 percent to 400 million by next year, with sales expected to reach 7.28 trillion yuan by 2017.

Tsai confirmed that Alibaba is selling its stake in Meituan-Dianping, the Internet platform for everything from group-buying to food delivery backed by Tencent. It will instead focus on Koubei, a local services venture with its financial affiliate now gaining momentum. The venture did 15.8 billion yuan of business through the Alipay payments system in the quarter, with an average of more than 5 million daily transactions in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Semiconductor Industry's Latest Move: Sage Micro's Low-key Acquisition of Initio*

Press release [Thursday 28 January 2016]

Sage Microeletronique Corp acquired Initio Corporation on the last day of 2015. Since the second half of 2015, Chinese companies were frequently making acquisitions to integrate upstream and downstream sectors of the semiconductor industry. While the shockwaves of Tsinghua Unigroup's recent acquisitions were still rippling through the semiconductor industry, China's only solid-state storage controller chip company, Sage Microelectronique Corp (hereinafter referred as Sage Micro), signed an agreement to acquire Initio Corporation (hereinafter referred to as Initio).

Initio is a turnkey storage and retrieval solution provider and also has an extensive line of bridge controller IC products. Sage Micro has also acquired Initio's entire bridge controller IC product line through its US-based wholly-owned subsidiary. The acquisition also includes Initio's related IP portfolio accumulated over two decades as well as its trademark and brand. The price of the acquisition has not been disclosed.

Initio, a globally renowned supplier of bridge controller ICs, was founded in 1994. It specializes in high-speed transmission interface control technologies, including SATA and USB, as well as other high-speed interface bridge controller ICs. Its customers include first-tier global optical drive and hard drive suppliers such as WD and Seagate. According to information from reliable sources, Sage Micro's CEO Dr. Jerome Luo & its CTO Chris Tsu worked in Initio's R&D Department from 2008-2011. In addition, Larry Ko, who was Initio's founder and vice president of engineering, also joined Sage Micro one year ago. The founders history of working together will assure that the integration of the two companies will progress smoothly and quickly.

After acquiring Initio, Sage Micro will integrate its many bridge controller IC product lines. Through this acquisition, Sage Micro has not only obtained SATA and USB physical layer technologies, but also related patents and certifications. Sage Micro has become China's only vendor that possesses a full line of storage controller IC technologies and products. Going forward, Sage Micro plans on evolving from a solid-state storage IC supplier and memory module vendor, into a storage solutions supplier with a wide range of high-speed transmission interface technologies.

Sage Micro has the most complete propriety solid-state hard drive control IC IP portfolio in China, and has keenly implemented strategies for expanding into the enterprise storage space as well as the data encryption space by adding encryption technologies to its storage controller ICs. Just four years after its founding, Sage Micro gained much interest from investors in China and started trading (#834203) on China's New Third Board (OTC market). 
In today's semiconductor industry, Chinese tech companies continue to invest heavily in mergers and acquisitions to expand production capacity. China's state-owned companies have taken aggressive and high-profile approaches to acquire intellectual property with Tsinghua Unigroup recent acquisitions and joint ventures being particular noteworthy. Sage Micro's strategy has been to proceed slowly and steadily, using its technological capabilities as a basis for integrating other teams, placing intellectual property and IC technologies at the core of its strategy. In addition to being particularly low key, Sage Micro's acquisition focuses on Initio's product line as well as its trademark and brand, effectively avoiding the complexities of mergers between companies from different countries and regions, and yet still achieving the desired results. This shows that the people handling the acquisition are not only extremely experienced, but also extremely sophisticated, embodying the low-key yet highly practical and effective style of traditional Chinese business people from Zhejiang. This acquisition has also shown to the world how mature China's high-tech industry has become in terms of learning, strategic thinking, and style. From this point of view, Taiwan's related industries need to adjust their attitudes and ways of looking at China's tech industry.

From the perspective of the storage industry, Sage Micro is implementing a global strategy for development of China's Big Data industry, which differs from Taiwan-based IC design houses' past strategy, which only focused on the PC industry when designing storage products. Taiwan's controller vendors, such as SMI and Phison, are facing difficulties due to the contraction of the PC industry as well as traditional storage needs being replaced by cloud-based storage solutions. Therefore, these companies are in dire need of transformation in terms of their product lines. In contrast to the strategies of Taiwan's companies, Sage Micro has integrated strategies of Big Data storage vendors in the United States and further strengthened information security features to meet requirements of the local market, making it an unexpected rising star in the industry. The Chinese government is fully supporting Tsinghua Unigroup's aggressive acquisitions and encouraging the techno political campaign of "innovation by the whole nation and entrepreneurship by all people." Rising stars in the tech industry such as Sage Micro are aggressively looking for acquisition target. The global storage industry is heating up but these developments have also deepened the crisis faced by Taiwan's controller vendors and have made it even more difficult for them to survive.

In the post-PC era, with Big Data storage trends on the horizon, it can be anticipated that Sage Micro will continue to expand its products and its reach through bold and aggressive strategies. This will have an extremely strong impact on Taiwan's storage IC vendors. We hope that Taiwan's storage IC vendors can quickly rise up to this challenge and devise effective strategies for overcoming the obstacles that lie ahead.






Sage Micro's BlackDisk 10TB SSD with a thickness of only 9.5mm

http://www.digitimes.com/supply_chain_window/story.asp?datepublish=2016/01/27&pages=PR&seq=203

*SMIC to Benefit from $3 Billion Investment*

*Peter Clarke*

1/26/2016 11:46 AM EST

LONDON—The Shanghai Integrated Circuit Investment Fund (SICIF) has announced a plan to invest 20 billion yuan (about $3 billion) in foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (SMIC) and two other Shanghai-based chip manufacturers, according to a Moody's Investors Service report.





Although the funds are to be split between three manufacturers Moody's expects SMIC to get at least one quarter or about $750 million.

Moody's sees the announcement as positive for SMIC which is China's leading chip foundry but one that is struggling to get close enough to the leading-edge to trouble market leaders such as TSMC, Samsung and Globalfoundries.

In 2015 SMIC invested about 10 billion yuan (about $1.5 billion) and was the beneficiary of a $400 million investment by the nationally organized China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund.

The CICIIF is a national fund established in September 2014 to support the growth of the IC industry in China. SICIF was created in 2015 as a 50 billion yuan (about $7.5 billion) "small fund" to support IC design, manufacturing, materials and equipment development as part of China's national "big fund" plan.

The funding will be welcome and could help SMIC's migration to offering 28nm, which is expected to be a workhorse node at a time when TSMC is thought to be about to construct a 300mm wafer fab in China.

http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328783

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Blows Past the U.S. in Wind Power*

Scientific American 

21 hours ago 

*China solidified its standing as the world’s wind energy behemoth in 2015, adding almost as much wind power capacity in one year as the total installed capacity of the three largest U.S. wind-producing states: Texas, Iowa and California. New data from Bloomberg New Energy Finance show China installed just under 29 gigawatts of new wind energy capacity in 2015, surpassing its previous record of roughly 21 GW set in 2014. The country also accounted for more than 46 percent of all wind power installed globally for the year, eclipsing the next largest market, the United States, which added 8.6 GW (ClimateWire, Jan. 28). Amy Grace, head of wind insight at BNEF, said the Chinese growth figure was the* ...

further reading

https://www.yahoo.com/

*China's new wind power capacity rises 60%, hits record high*

BEIJING - China's newly installed wind power capacity reached a record high in 2015 amid increasing efforts from the government to boost clean energy.

The new wind power capacity jumped to 32.97 gigawatts last year, more than 60 percent higher than 2014, the National Energy Administration (NEA) said on Tuesday.

Wind power generated 186.3 terawatt hour of electricity in 2015, or 3.3 percent of the country's total electric energy production, data showed.

Promoting non-fossil energy including wind power, China is in the middle of an energy revolution to power its economy in a cleaner and sustainable manner. The government aims to lift the proportion of non-fossil fuels in energy consumption to 20 percent by 2030 from present around 11 percent.

China's energy mix is currently dominated by coal.

However, the NEA warned of the suspension of wind farms in Inner Mongolia, Xinjiang and Jilin. The phenomenon occurs in the early stage of wind power capacity construction due to the mismatching of new installation and local power grid.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_23368847.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China National Chemical Corp acquires Syngenta AG*
By Zhong Nan (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-02-03 15:44






A Chinese national flag and a company flag fly in front the logo of China National Chemical Corporation at the company's headquarters in Beijing, Mar 24, 2015. [Photo/IC]​
State-owned China National Chemical Corp offered Swiss agrochemical and seed producer Syngenta AG more than $43 billion to acquire its entire stake, making it the biggest acquisition deal by a Chinese company.

Two companies have reached the acquisition deal in which the board of directors of Syngenta unanimously recommended ChemChina's offer to purchase 100 percent of Syngenta's equity. The offer price is $465 per share in cash.

Syngenta - a major player in agrochemicals and seeds - is proficient in delivering on the sustainability and enhancement of food security in an increasingly interconnected global production chain through its commercial offers.

ChemChina will continue to support Syngenta's integrity in its operations, management and employees, including keeping its headquarters in Basel, Switzerland.‎ ChemChina will further maintain, promote and enhance Syngenta’s exemplary reputation by continuing to invest in its leading agricultural solutions and innovation capabilities.

Syngenta has employed more than 2,000 people in China since it started business in the country in 1998. It has invested $360 million in China since 2000 to compete with established rivals from the United States and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Dongfeng Renault Opens First Plant In China, Will Build The Kadjar*

Posted by Cristian Gnaticov 





Following the joint venture formed in late 2013, DRAC (Dongfeng Renault Automotive Company) has opened its first plant in China. 

The facility, which was built in two years using a multi cultural team from the French brand's partners at Dongfeng and Nissan, is located in Wihan, in Hubei Province, and achieved ISO 9001 certification for quality in November 2015.

Present at the opening event, along with Dongfeng's Chairman, Zhu Yanfeng, Groupe Renault's Chief Executive Officer and Chairman, Carlos Ghosn, said: "_This is a milestone in our long-term partnership with Dongfeng Group, as well as for Renault’s growth. China is a core part of Renault’s strategic plan_."

DRAC's new facility includes a vehicle assembly plant, a powertrain plant and a Research & Development center, to adapt products to customers' requirements. It will have an initial production capacity of 150,000 cars per year, but it has the potential to double. 

The first vehicle to be manufactured at the Wihan facility is the Renault Kadjar, which is slightly different from its European counterpart, equipped with 4Control, independent rear suspension and a panoramic sunroof. 

The SUV category is the fastest growing segment on the Chinese market and accounts for 30 percent of sales, so the Kadjar will become an important player for the joint venture, locally. The model will go on sale in China in March, 2016. 

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/02/dongfeng-renault-opens-first-plant-in.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

* China's money outflow not investment withdrawal: authority *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2016-2-4 23:42:08

China's capital outflow last year should not be equated with withdrawal of foreign investment, forex administrant said on Thursday. 

The outflow occurred as domestic banks and enterprises vigorously increased holdings of overseas assets and repaid debts, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) said when answering questions from reporters. 

"There is an essential difference with the so-called withdrawal of foreign capital," the SAFE said. 

In the first three quarters of last year, China's overseas assets increased by 272.7 billion US dollars, and deposits in foreign banks and lending to foreign companies rose by 96.9 billion US dollars, data showed. 

China's overseas net financial assets ranks second in the world, which inevitably prompts capital outflow as long as China maintains its current account surplus, the SAFE said. 

By the end of 2015, China's foreign exchange reserves shrank to 3.3 trillion US dollars, but is still the world's largest. 

China's huge reserve assets and stable external debt structure can provide strong resistance to impacts from capital flows, the SAFE said. CHINA'S BALANCE OF INTERNATIONAL PAYMENTS 

China saw a capital account deficit in the fourth quarter of 2015 after a surplus registered in the previous quarter. 

The deficit under the capital and financial account stood at 84.3 billion US dollars during the Sept.-Dec. period, reversing the surplus of 11.4 billion US dollars three months previous, according to preliminary statistics released by the SAFE. 

In the meantime, reserve assets, most of which are foreign exchange, decreased by 115 billion US dollars, narrowing from a drop of 160 billion US dollars in the third quarter. 

China started to post deficits on its capital and financial account in the second quarter of 2014 due to rapid increases in overseas investment and speculation on depreciation of the yuan. 

China reported a current account surplus of 84.3 billion US dollars in the fourth quarter, up from 60.3 billion US dollars posted in the third quarter. 

For the whole of 2015, China saw a current account surplus at 293 billion US dollars, a capital and financial account deficit at 161 billion US dollars and a reserve assets drop at 343 billion US dollars.

Posted in: Economy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

* U.S. dollar, not China, is to blame for economic slowdown: Forbes*


Source: Xinhua 2016-02-09 20:06:50













NEW YORK, Feb. 9 (Xinhua) -- While it is easy to blame the United States' slowing economy on foreigners, a recent article published by The Forbes has pointed out that rise of the U.S. dollar is the root cause.


The U.S. economy sharply slowed in the fourth quarter of 2015 with a mere 0.7-percent annual growth rate, a significant drop compared to earlier in the year.

With exports falling, it is easy to attribute to falling demands from overseas markets such as China and Europe, but the author believed otherwise.

*"Looking a bit deeper, it appears more likely that the problem lies in the strengthening U.S. dollar; America's successful emergence from the Great Recession is to blame,*" said the article.

According to Torsten Slok, chief international economist for Deutsche Bank, U.S. manufacturing has been slowly decreasing since the latter half of 2014, while the manufacturing indices of both Europe and Japan have remained expanding.

The expert believed that strong dollar lies behind the sluggish economic performance.

"Whatever the cause for the U.S. slippage, it is not hitting Europe and Japan," the article deduced, adding that "when the dollar began its broad-based strengthening in July 2014, the expansion in U.S. manufacturing stopped."

"The rise in the value of the dollar against other securities makes U.S. produced goods appear relatively expensive," and naturally, demand for them dropped.

The article pointed out that if a decreasing Chinese demand was responsible for manufacturing decline, similar patterns should have appeared in Europe and Japan, as China's demand for good in these regions is usually heavy.

"Instead, the plausible reason is that U.S. goods got relatively too expensive," said the article.

*As to why the dollar grew so strong, the article listed increasing purchase of U.S. goods or investments, robust recovery from the Great Recession and especially, the Federal Reserve's tightened monetary policy with projected rise in U.S. interest rates, as the causes. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China new energy vehicle output swells in January*

Feb 16,2016

BEIJING, Feb.16 (Xinhua) -- China's production of new energy vehicles surged by 144 percent year on year in January to 16,100 units, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said on Tuesday.

The output of pure electric passenger vehicles tripled from the same period last year, reaching 7,952 units in January, the ministry said in a statement.

Plug-in hybrid passenger vehicles reached at 2,422 units, with an increase of 80 percent year on year.

Plug-in hybrid commercial vehicles saw a mild drop in output by 4 percent, standing at 834 units.

Official data showed that 97 percent of new energy vehicles produced in January would benefit from favorable taxation policies.

China has rolled out measures to promote new energy vehicles in a bid to save energy and combat pollution, including tax exemptions, subsidies for car purchases and a requirement for government departments to buy more new energy cars.

China new energy vehicle output swells in January | Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Business | Thu Feb 18, 2016 3:51am EST
*China's HNA Group to buy Ingram Micro for $6 billion*

Chinese aviation and shipping conglomerate HNA Group [HNAIRC.UL] is buying electronics distributor Ingram Micro Inc (IM.N) for about $6 billion, the latest in a string of overseas deals by Chinese companies.

The offer of $38.90 per share from HNA unit Tianjin Tianhai Investment Co Ltd (600751.SS) represents a 31.2 percent premium to Ingram's closing price on Wednesday.

Shares of Ingram Micro, which distributes products ranging from Apple Inc's (AAPL.O) iPhones to Cisco's (CSCO.O) network equipment, were trading at $36.40 in after-hours trading.

Chinese companies have been aggressively splurging on foreign acquisitions to sidestep slowing domestic growth. Chinese firms spent more than $100 billion on overseas acquisitions in 2015, the most ever.

But some Chinese deals have hit a roadblock in the United States after the U.S. Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) raised concerns over national security.

Fairchild Semiconductor (FCS.O) said on Tuesday it had rejected an offer from China Resources Microelectronics Ltd [CHRMI.UL] and Hua Capital Management Co Ltd, citing concerns over the U.S. approval process.

Ingram said in a regulatory filing that Tianjin Tianhai will be required to pay the company a fee of $400 million if the deal is terminated following a CFIUS investigation.

"I don't expect it would be a security concern as Ingram Micro is a distributor of the equipment, and the vast majority of the products do not go to high-security customers," Northcoast Research analyst Keith Housum said.

The deal will help HNA Group, the owner of China's Hainan Airlines (600221.SS) and the largest stockholder in Tianjin Tianhai, bolster its logistics arm with Ingram's supply chain network.

It will also give the company a stronger foothold in high-growth emerging markets through Ingram's large international presence.

As part of the deal, Ingram Micro will suspend its quarterly dividend payment and its share repurchase program, it said.

Morgan Stanley was financial adviser to Ingram Micro, while China International Capital Corp Ltd and Bravia Capital were lead financial advisers for HNA Group.

(This version of the story corrects paragraph 4 to say "Chinese firms spent more than $100 billion on overseas acquisitions in 2015, the most ever" instead of "The total value of Chinese outbound acquisitions topped $1 trillion for the first time last year.")

(Reporting by Sai Sachin R in Bengaluru; Editing by Saumyadeb Chakrabarty)

China's HNA Group to buy Ingram Micro for $6 billion| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

News Analysis: Chinese manufacturing adapts to changing times


 







 





Source: Xinhua | 2016-02-17 01:55:01 | Editor: huaxia







(Xinhua File Photo)

BEIJING, Feb. 17 (Xinhua) -- In China's southern manufacturing hub Dongguan, a shoe factory is shutting down and laying off 1,900 employees.

A subsidiary of Stella International Holdings, the factory is one of the most important production and processing bases for brands like Nike, Prada and ECCO.

"With demand shrinking and wages rising, we had no choice but to shut down," said Zhong Weijie, a human resource manager of Stella International Holdings. "The capacity will move to Southeast Asia."

But it is not all doom and gloom.

An hour's drive from Dongguan in Shenzhen, smartphone maker Huawei announced sales revenue of 60.1 billion U.S. dollars in 2015, and predicted 81.8 billion U.S. dollars this year. Huawei is now the world's third biggest smartphone maker after Samsung and Apple, and rapidly expanding.

These two stories are a snapshot of what's happening in Chinese factories: traditional manufactures battle overcapacity, while new industries blossom.

Huawei has achieved its success through continual innovation. Every year, 10 percent of revenue is plowed back into R&D. Almost half of its employees engage in R&D in some way or another.

The shift of manufacturing pattern is seen in China's exports. Processing, labor-intensive and using little technology, is being replaced by general trade, which involves domestic products and technology. General trade now accounts for 58.4 percent exports.

In May 2015, China rolled out the "Made in China 2025" plan to shift away from low-end manufacturing to more value-added production. Local governments have offered tax incentives to high-tech companies and guided private funds into innovative projects.

As tech-intensive production becomes lucrative, traditional manufactures are adapting.

"It's true that fields with overcapacity problems have operational difficulties, but by improving energy efficiency, we also see many opportunities," said Yin Jianan, chairman of Shanxi Blower Machinery Company.

Opportunities also lie in international cooperation. By establishing factories overseas, many Chinese manufacturers have found ways to digest excess capacity with lower labor-costs abroad.

Overseas mergers by Chinese firms increased by 40 percent in 2015, most of which led by private manufacturers buying out foreign businesses tech advantages of valuable brands, according to PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC).

"We believe the trend will continue," said Liu Yanlai, a partner with PwC, "China-led multinationals are going onto the world stage."

*Just as China relied on manufacturing to rise in the past, the sector is still a pillar industry. Chinese manufacturing is not fading, it's just changing*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Australian gov't approves sale of biggest dairy farm to Chinese billionaire *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-02-24 09:31:24 | Editor: huaxia

MELBOURNE, Feb. 24 (Xinhua) -- The Australian government has approved the sale of the nation's biggest dairy farming company to Chinese billionaire Lu Xianfeng.

Van Diemen's Land (VDL) - which boasts several dairy farms in Tasmania's north, known for having the world's cleanest air and water - officially changed hands late Tuesday, with the deal getting the all clear from the Australia's Treasurer Scott Morrison.

In line with all foreign asset sales, the 200-million-U.S. dollar deal has been subjected to a review by Australia's Foreign Investment Review Board, which found agreement met its "national interest" criteria.

Following the announcement, Senator Eric Abetz said the decision showed Tasmania was "open for business" and the conditions imposed by Treasurer Morrison would safeguard the industry for years to come.

"This approval will see an additional 95 jobs in Tasmania as well as a significant investment in VDL of more than (72 million U.S dollars)," Senator Abetz said in a statement on Wednesday.

"With Free Trade Agreements with Japan, (South) Korea and China, combined with the government's shipping reform package, Tasmania has the potential to be opened up to new world markets which could dramatically grow the number of jobs in Tasmania."

Originally, VDL had agreed to sell its 13 farms - with a combined area of 19,000-hectares and 18,000 milking cows - to Australian company, Tasfoods, for 180 million U.S. dollars. But the New Plymouth District Council, the group's New Zealand-based owner, went back on the deal after receiving a better offer from Lu's Chinese company, Moon Lake Investments.

Given VDL has never been Australian owned despite operating out of Tasmania since 1825, many politicians have been lobbying to have the asset acquired by a local company.

However, Abetz has labeled some of reasons against the deal as "bizarre" and bordering on "xenophobic".

The finalization of the sale has also been praised by the Tasmanian Farmers and Grazers Association (TFGA).

"Moon Lake Investments' continued investment in the sector will further reinforce the importance of the dairy industry, and agribusiness in general, to the Tasmanian economy," TFGA chief executive Skillern said on Tuesday.

As part of the deal, Moon Lake Investments must comply with Australian taxation law, including disclosing any transactions with non-Australian residents, or face the prospect of hefty fines and potentially divestment of the asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First loans and bonds for BRICS Bank expected*
By Zheng Yangpeng in Shanghai (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-02-25 14:57





A clerk counts yuan bills at a bank in Huaibei, East China's Anhui province. [Photo/IC]​
The BRICS Bank is likely to extend the first batch of loans and offer the first renminbi bond in the second quarter of this year, a vice-president of the bank said on Thursday.

The first loans will be granted to each of the founding members: Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa, in their renewable energy sectors, Paulo Nogueira Batista Jr, vice-president of the bank, formally known as the New Development Bank, told a symposium on multilateral development banks.

"The size of the loans will be hundreds of millions, " he told China Daily on the sidelines of the meeting, declining to specify the exact number.

He also said the first renminbi-denominated bond would be issued in the second quarter, without specifying its size. It would be sold in China's onshore bond market as "Panda Bonds".

The loan and issuance of bonds comes less than six months since the bank was formally launched in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm buys German waste-to-energy company*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-03 12:41:3

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- An investment group controlled by the Beijing municipal government has bought Germany's largest waste management company, EEW, for 1.4 billion euros (1.5 billion U.S. dollars).

This is the largest ever Chinese acquisition of a German company, Beijing Enterprises said in a statement on Wednesday.

"By learning about the latest German waste-to-energy technology and management expertise, we will help environmental protection in China and contribute to green development," said Zhou Si, vice chairman of Beijing Enterprises.

EEW is Germany's leading waste-to-energy firm. It operates 18 garbage incinerators in Germany and neighboring countries. In 2015, it turned 4,4 million tons of waste to energy.

Beijing Enterprises has several investment projects in Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore and Portugal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China accounts for half of world's PE/VC investment in 2015*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-04 16:21:42

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- China's entrepreneurial boom drew nearly half of the investment the world's venture capital and private equity funds made last year, according to a report.

Investment in Chinese companies reached 192.1 billion U.S. dollars in 2015, or 48 percent of the world's total, according to a report released on Thursday by PwC.

This represents a 169-percent rise from a year ago in China, compared with a modest 18-percent increase worldwide.

Chinese companies in tech and consumer-related sectors raised a total of 76.8 billion dollars, six times as much from a year before.

Investors are looking to take advantage of China's start-up boom against the backdrop of a global economic slowdown, the report said.

It also found that initial public offerings (IPOs) on the Chinese stock market are the preferred choice over listing in the United States among investors for exits, as China pressed ahead reforms of its IPO system toward a registration-based model to list more companies in emerging industries.

Investors are also seeking alternative channels to cash out their investments in addition to IPOs. Among options considered by investment funds is China's over-the-counter market, the National Equities Exchange and Quotations, where unlisted companies can transfer their shares.

PwC also added that China dominated the Asian PE/VC market, with fundraising in the past 10 years reaching 430 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Photo of the day: Great wall of windmills*

GBTIMES

2016/03/08




An aerial shot shows 17 wid turbines on China's Jintang Island in Zhejiang Province. (Photo: Yao Feng, Yan Zhaohui, China Daily)

An aerial shot shows a mountain top row of windmills on China's Jintang Island on March 5.

The island, part of the Zhoushan Archipalego in Zhejiang Province, is home to a number of wind farms with 17 wind turbines across.

Completed in December 2014, the winding circuit of turbines has a striking similarity to the Great Wall of China, if on a smaller scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's FDI grows in Jan.-Feb.*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-11 16:37:48

BEIJING, March 11 (Xinhua) -- Foreign direct investment (FDI) in the Chinese mainland continued to grow steadily in the first two months of this year despite slowing overall growth.

FDI, which excludes investment in the financial sector, rose 2.7 percent year on year to 142 billion yuan (22.52 billion U.S. dollars) in the first two months of 2016, data from the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) showed Friday.

Investment in the service sector accounted for 62.8 percent of total inflow during the period, reaching 89 billion yuan.

FDI in the high-tech service industry grew 157 percent year on year during the period to 16 billion yuan.

Investment from the United Kingdom, the United States and Singapore rose the most, up 120 percent, 111 percent and 54 percent, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China FinTech investment explodes in 2015: KPMG*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-03-11 15:47

BEIJING - China's financial technology investment in venture capital (VC) deals saw an explosive rise in 2015, according to the data compiled in the latest report by KPMG.

China's VC-backed financial technology investment went from around $600 million in 2014 to almost $2.7 billion in 2015, accounting for 20 percent of the overall investment in this area worldwide, according to the report.

Financial technology, or "FinTech", is a line of businesses which are founded with the purpose to facilitate the financial system by applying technology to services, such as mobile transactions.

Fund-raising platforms which offer online payment and currency transaction services, such as the peer-to-peer (P2P) brokers, contributed the most in China's recent FinTech business boom, according to the report.

ZhongAn, an online insurance group backed by Alibaba CEO Jack Ma, was at the top, drawing $931 million in private equity funding last year.

KPMG attributed the explosive development in China's FinTech industry to the growing partnership among banks, insurance providers and FinTech firms.

Traditional financial service providers are increasingly seeking partnerships with FinTech firms in order to provide their customers a more secure and easy financial services, said the report.

More Chinese banks are turning to small and medium sized firms, which were overlooked by larger banks before, the report said, driving more collaboration within China's FinTech.

By providing an alternative financing approach beyond traditional banks, the increasing interest among the people in remote China where traditional banks cannot reach provides massive potential for China's FinTech business.

The Chinese government also played a positive role in driving the FinTech industry, according to the report.

As China undergoes an upgrade to development, moving from investment and exports to innovation, the government has been exploring ways to inspire creativity and tap the new ideas offered by start-ups.

"The Chinese government is taking a particular interest in driving FinTech in a responsible manner," said the report, adding that the government is conscious of the need to stabilize the market while encouraging companies to innovate.

* Chinese investment in Europe, U.S. hit record high in 2015 *
Xinhua, March 10, 2016

Chinese investment in Europe and the United States hit a record high in 2015, according to a report released by law firm Baker & McKenzie on Thursday.

Last year, Chinese investors poured 23 billion U.S. dollars and 15 billion U.S. dollars into Europe and America, respectively, according to the report.

Italy, France and the United Kingdom were the top three destinations in Europe, and the states of New York, California and Texas were the top U.S. destinations for Chinese investment, it said.

Chinese investment was concentrated in the real estate, automobile, finance and information technology sectors, it said.

Chinese companies have entered hi-tech and high-end manufacturing through acquisition of well-known companies. They have aimed for long-term returns through investment in housing and infrastructure to cushion the risks of economic slowdown in China, it said.

*Bank of China joins Dubai derivatives exchange DGCX*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-03-11 11:25

DUBAI - The commodities and currency derivatives bourse Dubai Gold and Commodities Exchange (DGCX) said on Thursday that Bank of China was appointed as a settlement bank for Dubai Commodities Clearing Corporation (DCCC), a subsidiary of DGCX, United Arab Emirates (UAE) state news agency WAM reported.

DCCC has expanded its network of settlement banks to five with UAE's first lender Emirates NBD, Standard Chartered, HSBC, Bank of Baroda from India and Bank of China.

Bank of China is the first Chinese bank to be appointed as a settlement bank and would be operating through its Abu Dhabi branch.

Tian Jun, general manager of Bank of China Abu Dhabi branch, said the agreement will accelerate the interaction and collaboration between the derivatives and financial markets of China and the UAE.

In 2014, China, surpassing India, became the biggest trade partner of the UAE as bilateral trade hit nearly $50 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China fixed-asset investment up 10.2 pct in Jan.-Feb.*
Xinhua, March 12, 2016
Adjust font size:









China's fixed-asset investment grew 10.2 percent year on year to 3.8 trillion yuan (586 billion U.S. dollars) in the first two months of 2016.

Growth picked up slightly from the 10-percent increase recorded in 2015, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Saturday.

It marked an end to several years of continuous deceleration in the growth of China's fixed-asset investment, money used to purchase and build factories, machines, property and other fixed facilities.

Investment slowdown is believed to be a major reason behind China's current weakness in demand and the main downside risk to the Chinese economy.

In breakdown, fixed-asset investment in agriculture was up 34.3 percent in the Jan.-Feb. period, followed by 11.1 percent for the service sector and 7.9 percent for industry.

Fixed-asset investment in eastern, central and western regions increased 9.7 percent, 12.5 percent and 12.7 percent, respectively.

Investment in the northeast worsened with a 18.6-percent drop, compared with the 11.2-percent decrease in 2015.

Investment by foreign companies gained 6 percent year on year in the first two months, compared with the 2.8-percent decrease reported in 2015.

Funding growth for fixed-asset investment edged up 0.9 percent in the first two months to 5.93 trillion yuan, sharply lower than the 7.7-percent gain seen in 2015.

Of the total funds, the government budget for fixed-asset investment rose 10.9 percent, 4.7 percentage points lower than that in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

* China Focus: China's favorite retro cola makes comeback*


Source: Xinhua 2016-03-17 21:35:30













CHONGQING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese cola brand Tianfu, the country's top-selling soft drink in the 1980s, formally returned to shop shelves on Thursday after being absent for nearly two decades.


The reincarnated cola, with the slogan "not just a familiar taste,"comes in bottles and cans

"From the establishment of the brand to national popularity, to the disappearance after a joint venture (with Pepsi), the changes of Tianfu have coincided with twists and turns of my life," said Li Peiquan, 78, former general manger of Tianfu Cola, at the relaunch ceremony on Thursday in the southwestern metropolis of Chongqing.

Tianfu still uses a traditional herbal recipe to produce the healthy drink, said Qian Huang, the new general manger. The goal for this year is to sell 200,000 tonnes.

"We are first aiming for the domestic market but interested parties from overseas already contacted us to take Tianfu Cola abroad," he said. "Chongqing, where the factory is, has railways stretching to Europe, so our cola could easily sell there," said Qian.

Other nostalgia products, including chocolate champagne, fruit juice and vegetable protein drinks, will also hit the market soon, he said.

Back in the 1980s and 1990s, the Chongqing company had a strangle hold of 70 percent of China's soft drink market. The cola was also sold in Russia and America. In 1994, the company entered a joint venture with Pepsi, which was not successful. By 2005, Tianfu Cola's market share had plummeted to 1 percent.

Many other smaller soft drink brands suffered a similar fate as the country opened up economically in the 1980s and 1990s. *Qian attributed the failure to cutting Tianfu production to make way for Pepsi.*

*In 2006, the company sold its stake in the joint venture to Pepsi, but Pepsi refused to return Tianfu's right of production.*

*In 2010, Tianfu took Pepsi to court accusing the U.S. firm of stealing the secret recipe for its beverage. The court ordered Pepsi to return the formula and technical secrets, but rejected Tianfu's request for 1 million yuan (150,000 U.S. dollars) compensation.*

Tianfu regained its trademark in 2013 and started trial production in 2014.

"It is not only a familiar taste, but also a memory of childhood," said Xu Li, a loyal Tianfu Cola fan, present at the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.cnbc.com
*China's economic fix a millstone for world trade-IMF*


> SYDNEY, April 12 (Reuters) - China's slowdown might not be quite as severe as first feared but its "momentous" shift from investment-led growth is still having a chilling effect on trade globally, the International Monetary Fund said on Tuesday.
> 
> The Washington-based organisation cited recent policy stimulus from Beijing as it nudged up forecasts for China's growth, even as it trimmed the outlook for the world as a whole.
> 
> The Fund now expects economic growth of 6.5 percent this year and 6.2 percent next, both up two-tenths of a percentage point from the last outlook in January.
> 
> That would still be a down from the 6.9 percent growth posted for 2015, which itself was the poorest showing in a quarter of a century.
> 
> Official figures for gross domestic product (GDP) due later this week are expected to show annual growth eased to 6.7 percent in the first quarter, though data from Beijing is often greeted with some scepticism by financial markets.
> 
> "China, now the world's largest economy on a purchasing-power-parity basis, is navigating a momentous but complex transition toward more sustainable growth based on consumption and services," the Fund said in the foreword to its 200-page global outlook report.
> 
> "Ultimately, that process will benefit both China and the world," added the Fund, whose spring meetings along with the World Bank will be held in Washington this week.
> 
> "Given China's important role in global trade, however, bumps along the way could have substantial spillover effects."
> 
> China accounts for a tenth of world trade and is among the top 10 trading partners for more than 100 countries. Crucially it was the biggest single spender on infrastructure, housing and the like, accounting for a quarter of world investment.
> 
> As that investment boom cooled, it took a toll on other countries' exports. The IMF estimated every 1 percentage point investment-driven drop in China's GDP, cut growth for the entire Group of Twenty by 0.25 percentage points.
> 
> "Even countries that have few direct trade linkages with China are being affected through the Chinese slowdown's impact on prices of commodities and manufactured goods, and on global confidence and risk sentiment," the Fund said.
> 
> It offered a long list of suggestions for reform, ranging from strengthening market forces in China, to widening the social safety net and reining in state-run enterprises.
> 
> "A well-managed rebalancing of China's growth model would ultimately lift global growth and reduce tail risks," the Fund concluded..............*See more*


----------



## Jlaw

China's RMB unlikely to depreciate largely this year, U.S. expert says


 







 





Source: Xinhua | 2016-04-12 07:44:02 | Editor: huaxia


WASHINGTON, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China's currency renminbi (RMB), or the yuan, is unlikely to see a large depreciation this year despite slowing economic growth and weak exports, a U.S. expert said Monday.

"I don't think we'll see either a big step devaluation or a market-driven large depreciation" of the RMB this year, Nicholas Lardy, a senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics and a leading expert on China's economy, said at a seminar on global economic prospects.

*"I don't accept the argument that the (Chinese) currency is significantly overvalued. I don't accept the argument that China has lost the competitiveness," Lardy said, adding that China has successfully moved up the value chain into higher value-added products and its share of global exports* continued to expand in recent years despite the significant appreciation of the RMB.

*China's current account surplus was about 300 billion U.S. dollars last year, which was the largest in the world in absolute terms, indicating that China didn't need to devalue its currency to boost the economic growth*, Lardy said.

Lardy also refuted the claim that market forces will force a large depreciation of the RMB because China's foreign exchange reserves are "overstated" and "falling rapidly."

*China's foreign exchange reserves fell by about 513 billion dollars in 2015, the biggest annual drop on record, but about one third of that decline reflected valuation effect rather than an actual outflow of reserves, according to Lardy.


Since the U.S. dollar appreciated against the euro, yen and other currencies starting in late 2011, the value of these non-dollar financial assets in China's foreign exchange reserves measured in dollars has been going down, he explained.*

A large part of the decline in reserves actually reflected Chinese corporations repaying foreign currency loans, Lardy said, noting that cross-border claims by foreign banks on Chinese counterparties in China had fallen by about 235 billion dollars to 875 billion dollars by the end of the third quarter of 2015.

"This is part of capital outflows, but I don't think it should be regarded as capital flight, and certainly there's no change in China's net international financial position as a result of this (adjustment)," he argued.

"I think the argument that the decline in reserves is because of panic mainlanders trying to get their money offshore is somewhat misleading," Lardy said. "I think it largely reflects actions of investors and corporations in response to change in exchange rate expectations and interest rate differentials."

China's foreign exchange reserves increased by 10.26 billion dollars to top 3.21 trillion dollars in March, the first increase since November, easing fears of a downward spiral of capital outflows and currency weakness.

Chinese authorities have repeatedly said that there is no basis for sustained devaluation of its currency.

Analysts believed capital outflows from China are likely to slow down in the coming months as the U.S. Federal Reserve signals slower pace of interest rate hikes this year and China's economy shows signs of warming.


----------



## bobsm

*China's State Grid wins bid for two transmission lines in Brazil*
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2016-04-14 14:13

RIO DE JANEIRO - China's State Grid Brazil Holding on Wednesday won bids on two power transmission lines in Brazil, said the Brazilian Electricity Regulatory Agency (Aneel).

The company won the rights of two lots located around the Paranatinga town in Mato Grosso, west Brazil, at 334.5 million reais ($95.6 million) and 61.4 million reais ($17.5 million) respectively

On Wednesday, over 10 companies got 14 transmission lines stretching across 3,402 km, with bid price totalling 6.87 billion reais ($1.96 billion), said Aneel.

And the companies winning the bidding will earn up to 2.5 billion reais ($715 million) annually over the 30 years of the concession.

They will also be able to benefit from the sub-stations which start operation in 2017, according to tender contracts.

Jose Jurhosa, director of the Aneel, said that the investments are of signigicant value for the country struggling in recession.

"Given the situation of Brazilian economy, receiving almost 7 billion reais ($2 billion) in infrastructure investments is really very positive," said Jurhosa.

The regulatory agency has put up for bid of 24 transmission lines of 6,500 km, which it estimates would bring in 12.2 billion reais ($3.49 billion) and create 27,640 direct jobs.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-04/14/content_24538086.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Commentary: China's economy a lot better than bears think*
Source: Xinhua 2016-04-15 14:23:13
By Xinhua writer Wang Yaguang

BEIJING, April 15 (Xinhua) -- China bears should now take a break. New indicators have proved once again that pessimism over the Chinese economy is overplayed and misplaced.

Data released on Friday showed China's economy rose 6.7 percent in the first quarter, the weakest since the dark days of the financial crisis in early 2009, but several key indicators pointed to signs of stabilizing.

Year on year, consumption expanded 10.3 percent during the same period, fixed-asset investment was up 10.7 percent, while industrial production rose 5.8 percent, with the growth rates all accelerating from the January-February period.

Contrary to claims that weak demand in China has dragged down the world's commodity markets and weighed on exporters, customs data showed China's imports, such as crude oil, iron ore and copper, actually increased strongly in the first quarter.

These are not the numbers of an economy that is about to collapse.

However, they may do little to quell naysayers, who think they have plenty to support their notions: slowing growth, debt build-up, overcapacity and capital outflows.

Due to the concerns, two of the world's three leading rating agencies, Moody's and Standard & Poor's, have raised a red flag over the economy.

Yet the pessimism is overdone.

China's economy is sufficiently resilient. China is not likely to see the kind of debt crisis that the EU has been dealing with, as its unified treasury system makes bailout plans easier to implement.

China's ability to endure risk is also strengthened by its moderate deficit level (2.4 percent in 2015 and a target of 3 percent for 2016), large household savings and massive foreign exchange reserves.

Even if the worst happens, China has ample policy tools to cushion a downturn. After the latest cut in interest rates in October, the benchmark one-year lending rate still stands at 4.35 percent, leaving the central bank more room to maneuver.

Also lost amid the talk of a collapse is the fact that China is making progress in an ambitious transformation -- away from its old growth model of credit-fueled, investment-led and export-powered growth and toward sustainable expansion driven by consumer spending and entrepreneurship, a shift that will bring slower growth. The progress matters hugely for the future of China and the rest of the world.

Consumption has made a bigger contribution than investment to China's growth, accounting for more than 60 percent of GDP in the first quarter. Services continued to trump industry's contribution, expanding 7.6 percent in the last three months and accounting for 56.9 percent of GDP. Hi-tech industry expanded much faster than the industrial sector as a whole, and energy consumption per unit of GDP continued to fall.

Supply-side structural reform is also advancing as the country moves to address issues like industrial overcapacity, a large inventory of unsold homes and unprofitable "zombie companies," a good choice not only for the country, but also for the world at large.

To be sure, China's economy will not return to its mega-growth and may be on a bumpy journey, but it is on a solid footing and is heading in the right direction. The real test lies in China's resolve to push reforms as the world economy remains sluggish.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LowPost

*China's outbound investment to grow at least 10% in 2016*

China's overseas investment is expected to increase more than 10 percent in 2016 and keep the momentum in the next five years, bucking up the trend of domestic economic slowdown and gloomy global recovery, said a report released by Ernst & Young on Thursday.

Investments will continue to diversify amid Chinese companies' overseas expansion, targeting areas with more added value, including consumer goods, science and technology, services, as well as high-end machinery manufacturing such as high-speed rail and nuclear power.

"More Chinese enterprises will 'go global', investing in wider areas around the world while accelerating industrial upgrade and deepening international capacity cooperation," said Loletta Chow, global leader of EY's China Overseas Investment Network.

"They will focus more on acquiring high value-added technology and marketing networks, so as to increase their international competitiveness," she added.

The country's outbound direct investment hit a record high of $139.5 billion in 2015, up 13.3 percent from a year earlier, among which investment grew 18.2 percent to reach $14.8 billion in countries and regions along the Belt and Road, according to the report.

Meanwhile, the value of overseas mergers and acquisitions surged 74 percent last year, led by such sectors as TMT, auto and transportation, and financial services with a year-on-year growth of 163 percent, 128 percent, and 101 percent, respectively.

The immediate impetus for Chinese investors' global outreach, said Chow, came from the urge to transform and upgrade, and boost their own competitiveness in the world arena.

"The next step is to develop 'China intelligent manufacturing', build 'China brand' and improve 'China services', which will be the new direction for 'Made in China' to go global," she said.

She noted that China's growing outbound investment would become the key driver of future domestic economic growth and acceleration of the globalization.

*High end, high speed*

The manufacturing industry has contributed about 40 percent to China's double-digit economic growth for the past three decades, producing 90 percent of the country's total exports, according to the report.

Long been at the low-end value chain, Chinese enterprises are now well-positioned to upgrade their global strategies to access advanced technology, brands and markets, largely bolstered by the country's push of international capacity cooperation and its "Made in China 2025" strategy.

According to EY's report, last year's outward direct investment from the country's machinery manufacturing industry surged 154.2 percent from a year ago.

The sector, said the report, will be led by high-speed rail and nuclear power, and enjoy more opportunities for years to come, especially in the countries and regions along the Belt and Road.

It's estimated the total length of overseas high-speed rail will reach 80,000 km with the investment value of $2.4 trillion by 2030 or 2035. World's total nuclear power capacity will more than triple to reach 1,350 gW by 2030, with an expected investment of up to $1.5 trillion.

China has several advantages in these areas, such as rich experience, low-cost control, technologies, and national policy, said Chow. "That will lead to a new wave of their booming overseas expansion."

By 2015, the country has built the world's longest high-speed rail of nearly 19,000 kilometers, accounting for more than 60 percent of the global total mileage. The country has extended its high-speed rail network across the world.

Meanwhile, the country boasts world's fifth of 31 nuclear power units in operation, and largest number of 24 under construction, and have already in cooperation with countries including the United Kingdom, France, and South Africa.

High-speed rail and nuclear power have become China's new business cards worldwide, said Chow.

With new opportunities, however, come lurking risks, said Yew-Poh Mak who leads EY's Transaction Advisory Services practice in North China.

"Since the political economy and social culture vary among countries along the Belt and Road, a lack of long-term planning and comprehensive understanding of investment destinations may lead to massive failure," he said.

He added that only a multidimensional and comprehensive knowledge pack of the degrees of economic freedom, investment freedom, and ease of doing business in the investment destination can assure accurate investment judgments.

http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-04/15/content_24580237.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to Launch Gold Benchmark*
(CRI Online) 08:28, April 19, 2016






An employee shows two commemorative gold bars in Beijing. [File Photo: Xinhua]​
China will launch a new contract today to set a "benchmark" price for gold bullion in the world's biggest producer and consumer of gold, as part of efforts to increase its influence in pricing of the precious metal.

The yuan-denominated gold fix will be launched on the Shanghai Gold Exchange this morning, with the benchmark price at 257.97 yuan (US$39.83) per gram, said a statement released by the exchange yesterday.

Eighteen banks and bullion traders have been chosen as initial market makers for the fix, including 10 Chinese lenders, Standard Chartered Bank, Australia and New Zealand Banking Group and six domestic and international bullion traders including Switzerland-based MKS Gold Ltd, the exchange said.

The world's top producer and consumer of gold has long been pushing to be a price-setter for bullion to enhance its influence on Asian and global markets.

The strategic move, coming a decade after China started to reform the gold market, of setting a new gold fix price also supports the internationalization of the yuan, an industry analyst from one of auction participants told Shanghai Daily yesterday. It will add pressure on the century-old London gold fix price.

China, which resumed its regularly reporting of bullion buying in July after a six-year gap, bought an impressive 103.9 tons in the second half of 2015, according to World Gold Council. China's gold reserves have ballooned by 708.2 tons since April 2009, the council added.

Hong Kong and Singapore have also recently launched exchange-traded contracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Company Buy Loss-making Serbian Steel Plant*
(Xinhua) 08:33, April 19, 2016
​ 





A view at the Smederevo Steel Mill in Smederevo, Serbia on April 18, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]​
Chinese company Hebei Iron and Steel Group, or HBIS, has signed an agreement to buy a loss-making Serbian steel plant in the city of Smederevo.

The 52 million US dollar agreement was signed on Monday with the Serbian government, who had been struggling for years to find a buyer.

HBIS President Yu Yong says that the Group's planned investments in the next five years will turn the factory into one of the most competitive in Europe.

"We are happy to enable investments for this steel company by using our new technology in production. We are sure that we are competent enough that we will build Smederevo into a new complex for steel production with improved equipment and better quality of products. We will make Smederevo a modern project for international cooperation between China and Central and Eastern Europe."

Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic says the deal is important for his country, which is in great need for foreign investment.

US Steel ran the company from 2002-2012, before reselling it to the Serbian state for a symbolic price of 1 US dollar, due to losses.

HBIS plans to invest at least 300 million euros in the steel mill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese private company purchases U.S. industrial robot manufacturer*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-04-20 08:17:32 | Editor: huaxia

WARREN, United States, April 19 (Xinhua) -- A handover ceremony was held here monday after Chinese private Wanfeng Technology Group had acquired all stakes of U.S. industrial robot manufacturer Paslin for 300 million dollars.

The acquisition gives Wanfeng access to the advanced automated welding technology and clients that Paslin has developed over the past 80 years, and gives Paslin access to the huge market of China.

It will also create another 150 jobs in 2016 for Michigan. Paslin's managerial level and over 800 employees will retain their jobs.

Chen Ailian, board chairman of the Zhejiang-headquartered company, said at the ceremony that with the participation of Paslin, "(Wanfeng's) robot industry will soon exceed 10 billion dollars in terms of the production scale."

"Wanfeng's acquisition is a win-win," noted Wu Jinhua, CEO of Wanfeng.

Wang Yong, China's deputy counsel general in Chicago, congratulated the city of Warren on attracting a large amount of investment from China, saying "this will bring great benefits to the local economy and the local people."

Michigan Governor Rick Snyder said that the acquisition "is a wonderful win for all of us."

"Let's keep this going," he said.

For Michigan State Senator Steven Bieda, Wanfeng's acquisition unleashed "a new chapter on the journey of Paslin in Michigan."

"We live in a global economy, and we have a lot of interests in common ... integrated economy and investing in companies in both countries make a lot of sense," he said.

Established in 1937, Paslin is the world's leading supplier of welding robot application system and arc welding system. It is also expert at special welding and resistance spot welding, and provides automation system solutions to the U.S. auto and heavy-duty industries.

Founded in 1994, Wanfeng has businesses in such fields as auto parts manufacturing, robot and intelligent equipment, magnesium alloy and financial investment, with annual sales of 3 billion U.S. dollars.

In 2013, the company purchased Meridian Canada, the world's leading supplier of magnesium alloy auto parts. The purchase led to a 10-fold growth in the latter's yield in two years.

The state of Michigan enjoys a good business relationship with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese-built 135mln USD bridge opens in Tanzania*
E-mailXinhua, April 19, 2016

Tanzanian President John Magufuli on Tuesday inaugurated a 135 million US dollar Kigamboni Bridge built by Chinese in the commercial capital Dar es Salaam, saying the bridge will contribute to the country's economic growth.







Photo taken on April 18, 2016 shows vehicles traveling on Kigamboni Bridge Dar es Salaam, Tanzania. [Photo/Xinhua]



"The Chinese contractors have done a good job," Magufuli told the Chinese ambassador to Tanzania, Lu Youqing.

The President thanked China for the excellent job done by China Railway Construction Engineering Group (CRCEG) in a joint venture with China Railway Major Bridge Group (CRMBG).

The CRCEG/CRMBG project manager, Zhang Bangxu, said they employed over 5,000 Tanzanians as local foremen and technicians who have gained on-job experience.

"They can now be able to manage projects of similar proportions," said Zhang, adding that the construction of the bridge has given CRCEG and CRMBG credibility to undertake other construction works in the east African nation.

The 680 meter-long bridge, the first of its kind in east and central Africa, connects Dar es Salaam's business district to Kigamboni creek.

The bridge, measured 32 meters in width, has six lanes, three in each direction. It also has two pedestrian and cyclist lanes with a width of 2.5 meters, one on each side.

The president said the bridge was also expected to boost the domestic tourism sector in the planned Kigamboni city, making it a holiday beach.

Magufuli declined an offer to name the bridge after his name and suggested that the bridge should be named Nyerere Bridge in recognition of the country's founding leader -- Julius Nyerere.

The project was jointly funded by the Tanzanian government and the National Social Security 

http://www.china.org.cn/world/2016-04/19/content_38284183.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Markets | Fri Apr 22, 2016 1:32am EDT
*China seizes biggest share of global exports in almost 50 years | Reuters*
SHANGHAI | By Elias Glenn and Pete Sweeney

Chinese exporters have found a silver lining in weak global demand by seizing market share from their competitors - good news for China but an expansion that is aggravating trade tensions.

*China's proportion of global exports rose to 13.8 percent last year from 12.3 percent in 2014, data from the United Nations Conference on Trade and Employment shows, the highest share any country has enjoyed since the United States in 1968.*

*The success belies widespread predictions rising costs for Chinese labor and a currency that has increased nearly 20 percent against the dollar in the last decade would cause China to lose market share to cheaper competitors.*

*Instead, China's manufacturing infrastructure built during the country's industrial rise of recent decades is keeping exports humming and providing the basis for firms to produce higher-value products.*

"China cannot be replaced," said Fredrik Guitman, formerly China general manager for a Danish maker of silver products, adding that reliable delivery times were more important than price. "If they say 45 days, it will be 45 days."

Still, even as Chinese firms compete in more sophisticated product lines, they are unloading overstocked inventory from entrenched industrial overcapacity in sectors like steel, an irritant in global trading relationships. The United States and seven other countries this week called for urgent action to address a steel supply glut that many blame on China.

At the same time, China's imports from other countries fell sharply - down over 14 percent in 2015 - leading some economists to suggest China was deploying an "import substitution" strategy that is pushing foreign brands out of its domestic markets.

On Wednesday, Beijing rolled out fresh measures to support machinery exports, including tax rebates, and encouraged banks to lend more to exporters. Machinery and mechanical appliances make up the biggest portion of China's exports.

Such policies may not be welcomed in the United States, where Republican presidential hopeful Donald Trump has called for 45 percent tariffs on Chinese imports - a message that appears to resonate with American voters.

The risk is that the Chinese firms successfully moving up the value chain will see their overseas profits destroyed by a trade war if Trump's ideas find place in policy.

ADVANTAGE

Chinese firms' tenacity in overseas markets is largely built on the country's investment in a massive and integrated supply chain infrastructure, which makes them faster and more reliable to foreign companies that outsource all or some of their production.

"Reliability and speed is more important than price," Guitman said. "An out-of-stock product will hurt much more than a slightly higher price."

This manufacturing playground is allowing companies that make their own original goods to tinker with their products and branch out.

"China's export structure may not be as sophisticated as that of high-income economies, but with a better educated labor force and increasing investment in innovation, the country's products are now generally of a higher unit value and require more skilled labor," HSBC economists said in a report.

Critics say much of China's move up the value chain has been the result of pressure on foreign firms to transfer technology combined with a systematic and sustained campaign of industrial espionage targeting foreign technology.

The legions of mid-sized Chinese companies that now make drones, high-tech labels, smart home devices, and wind power equipment may lack the cachet of Chinese social media firms like Tencent, but they are a far greater combined threat to complacent foreign competitors, analysts say.

Privately owned SZ DJI Technology Co Ltd, a drone maker, is an example of how far Chinese exporters have come. The company has taken advantage of the smartphone component manufacturing ecosystem in the southern city of Shenzhen to take 70 percent market share in the United States, a report by investment bank Oppenheimer & Co says.

A DJI spokesman credited the availability of skilled labor as its key advantage.

The playground has also offered hope to firms in oversaturated industries.

Shanghai-based ReneSola (SOL.N), for example, was once one of a herd of Chinese solar panel manufacturers, stuck in a glutted industry and heavily in debt.

But the company's investment in LED, or light emitting diode, is now paying off, giving it a fresh product line to export to the United States.

The LED line boasts gross margins of over 30 percent, compared to low single digits for solar modules, the company's financial statements show.

ReneSola's U.S. marketing head Naveed Hasan said that the firm's position in China was an advantage.

"We are able to use our brand and leverage the great number of contract manufacturers."

THE PRICE CHALLENGE

But while China has expanded its share, that share is of a shrinking pie and the country's firms have yet to develop the branding power of the likes of an Apple or Louis Vuitton.

Much of Chinese industrial innovation has focused on process and production improvements to make products at lower cost but acceptable quality.

That has some worried rising labor costs and a stronger yuan, or renminbi (RMB), will have an impact.

"This has put pressure on firms to upgrade," Li Jian, head of foreign trade research at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, the Commerce Ministry's think-tank, said.

China's producer pricing power has been falling for four years and the Chinese government sees more rough weather ahead.

"The circumstances surrounding foreign trade this year remain both complicated and gloomy," Commerce Ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said on Tuesday. More than half of 3,000 companies surveyed by the ministry "believe the situation this year is increasingly grim."

(Additional reporting by Kevin Yao and Sue-Lin Wong; Editing by Neil Fullick)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Western media should abandon bias against China's growth figures*
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2016-04-27 14:11

BEIJING - Official figures published by China's National Bureau of Statistics earlier this month suggested that the country's economy was off to a good start in the first quarter of 2016.
However, the BBC, Britain's major broadcast service, voiced suspicions right after the numbers were released, saying local governments and enterprises had massaged the numbers so as to meet growth targets.

Chinese economic data are often questioned by skeptics, but a recent report by the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City showed that such skepticism is groundless. Its authors found that China's official gross domestic product (GDP) data are a reliable indicator of the country's economic growth and provide an accurate picture of the economy as a whole.

The Fed study, which constructed an alternative measure of China's real GDP growth, said its measure aligns well with China's official GDP figures.

The alternative model uses a series of sectoral data that capture the strength of key sectors of the Chinese economy from the fourth quarter of 2008 to the fourth quarter of 2014, said the study, adding that it captures the variations in Chinese GDP growth fairly well and explains about 99 percent of Chinese economic growth during this period.

Michael Parker, economist for Bernstein Research in Hong Kong, also disagrees with the skeptics. "The idea of getting tens or maybe hundreds of thousands of accountants and statisticians across China to march consistently in a crooked line -- and to do that for a decade or more -- sounds, to us, implausible," he said.

Indeed, the fact that China has had tremendous growth over the past three decades simply goes against such scepticism. Observers have said China's family wealth is still significantly underestimated.

Actually, some Western media are strongly prejudiced against the reliability of China's statistical figures because they always overlook the following facts: firstly, China, over the years, has dedicated itself to improving its statistical benchmark, which has already been geared to international standards; and secondly, China has already adjusted its officials' performance evaluation system in an effort to ease local governments' urge to massage the growth figures.

On Oct 8, 2015, China's central bank announced that China's official statistics will conform to the Special Data Dissemination Standard (SDDS), a statistical system created by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) to improve transparency.

Since 2002, China has used the General Data Dissemination System (GDDS), which the IMF set up in December 1997 to provide a framework for countries to adapt and improve their statistical systems.

The GDDS is applied to all IMF members, while the SDDS is applied to member countries that have or are seeking access to international markets, and participation in the SDDS is expected to enhance a country's availability of timely and comprehensive statistics and contribute to the pursuit of sound macroeconomic policies.

"The subscription to the SDDS underscores China's strong commitment to transparency as well as to the adoption of international best practices in statistics," said David Lipton, first deputy managing director of the IMF.

Meanwhile, against the backdrop of its economic transition, the Chinese government has pledged to cut the weight of GDP when assessing the work of local governments in an attempt to bring the country's economy onto a more sustainable track.

In 2013, the Organization Department of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee issued a document, promising to shift away from GDP-focused assessments of local governments.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-04/27/content_24897411.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Baidu reports Q1 revenue jump*

Updated: 2016-04-29 17:02

BEIJING - Chinese Internet giant Baidu reported a 31.2-percent year-on-year increase in revenue in the first quarter (Q1) thanks to increased sales from search-engine-based new businesses.

Baidu raked in 15.821 billion yuan ($2.45 billion) in the first three months of 2016, with online marketing revenue rising 19.3 percent to 14.931 billion yuan, according to a financial statement released on Friday.

Its mobile business accounted for about two-thirds of the total revenue as the company has been investing heavily to diversify away from search advertising to adapt to growing Internet access from smartphones instead of personal computers.

Baidu reported having 663 million monthly active users in March, up 9 percent year on year while its users of online payment and financial services reached 65 million by the end of March, rising 152 percent compared with the same period last year.

Baidu's shares rose by over 4 percent in after-market trades on the Nasdaq exchange following release of the impressive earnings figures.

The company accelerated its integration of search engine, group buying and mapping services to push location-based e-commerce, in which gross merchandise volume reached 16 billion yuan, up 268 percent year on year.

"We got off to a good start this year and have made remarkable strides in our vision to connect people with information and services to provide an integrated solution to customers," said Robin Li, Baidu board chairman and CEO.

"We look forward to more business opportunities offered by our core search engine business via the integrated online marketing and transaction services platform," he added.

The country's largest search engine has been making forays into new markets such as online-to-offline businesses, video production and R&D on driverless car and other artificial intelligence technology to tap the market potential unleashed by China's economic shift.

Baidu expects its Q2 revenue to be around 20.11 billion yuan to 20.58 billion yuan, which would be a year-on-year increase of over 28 percent.


http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-04/29/content_24969339.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*ZTE reveals strong Q1 numbers as US spat has limited impact*

28 APR 2016

ZTE reported strong results for the first quarter of 2016, despite the backdrop of the company’s well documented spat with the US Department of Commerce.

The company reshuffled its management in the wake of the dispute, which related to claimed breaches of trade controls on the export of US technology to Iran and other countries.

For the quarter to 31 March, it reported a net profit of CNY949.51 million ($146.55 million), up 16 per cent, on operating revenue of CNY21.86 billion, up 4.09 per cent. After extraordinary items, net profit of CNY969.17 million more than doubled year-on-year.

According to Reuters, citing a “person with knowledge of the matter”, the US-related disruption actually had a limited impact on ZTE, because of its “abundant component inventory”. Restrictions have now been eased on a temporary basis.

ZTE attributed the revenue growth to 4G and optical network sales, as well as terminal product in its home market, and smart city and rail transport projects also in China.

It noted its “pre5G/5G work”, including “deep collaborations with SoftBank and China Mobile”. Also highlighted was work in sectors such as SDN/NFV and next-generation IoT, “through strategic collaborations with the mainland’s three biggest operators”.

With regard to its consumer business, the company made little reference to its smartphone performance, other than that it “continued to sharpen focus on the high-end with the flagship Axon and Blade A1 series continuing to gain traction and reputation”. A next-generation Axon phone was promised “in the near future”.

ZTE trumpeted the fact that 13.96 per cent of revenue had been invested in research and development, a “new record”. With the company having been especially active in handset patents, it said that this is “strategically significant for the internationalisation of ZTE’s products, especially in Europe and North America”.


http://www.mobileworldlive.com/featured-content/top-three/zte-reveals-strong-q1-numbers/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*China becomes 2nd largest VC destination*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-04-23 10:13


BEIJING -- China has become the world's second largest destination for venture capital (VC)after the United States.

VC and angel investment are growing rapidly, said Lin Nianxiu, deputy head of the NationalDevelopment and Reform Commission (NDRC), at a Friday press briefing, claiming there areover 3,000 funds managing more than 1 trillion yuan (around $150 billion).

Chinese startups have become a new favorite for investors, Lin said.

The number of new firms has continued to increase due to easier market access. About 1million companies were registered in Q1, up 25.9 percent from a year ago. Emerging andmodern tertiary sectors led the trend.

The service sector grew 7.6 percent year on year in Q1, outpacing a 6.7-percent GDPincrease.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/tech/2016-04/23/content_24779204.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

* Volvo posts quarterly sales hike as profits soar*


Source: Xinhua 2016-05-05 03:15:44














STOCKHOLM, May 4 (Xinhua) -- Global automaker Volvo Cars on Wednesday posted a sales hike for the first quarter, during which profits soared.


Volvo sold nearly 121,000 units during the quarter, a 12 percent increase on the same period in 2015, according to figures reported by the company.

Its operating profit reached 3.1 billion Swedish krona (384 million U.S. dollars), and the operating profit margin reached 7.5 percent.

"We anticipate the full-year retail sales to increase," Volvo CEO Hakan Samuelsson said in a statement, adding that the company's luxury sports utility vehicle (SUV) model XC90 would be central to the upturn.

The XC90 accounted for one-sixth of Volvo's units sold during the quarter as net revenues shot up to 42 billion Swedish krona (5.2 billion U.S. dollars) from 34 billion Swedish krona (4.2 billion U.S. dollars) during the first quarter of 2015.

Western Europe accounted for some 49,000 units sold during the period, a 13-percent increase on the start of 2015. Sweden and China saw sales pick up 14 percent and 13 percent respectively.

In the United States, Volvo sold some 16,000 cars during the quarter, a 19-percent increase on the same period last year.

The automaker, which broke its annual sales record in 2015 by selling 503,000 cars, will continue to see its net revenue and operating income increase on an annual basis, Samuelsson said.

"The XC90 will, with a whole year of production, be a main driver. During the latter part of the year the start of production of the S90 and the V90 will also contribute to the increased sales," Samuelsson said.

*Volvo, which was acquired by Chinese automaker Geely in 2010, employs nearly 29,000 people worldwide.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's forex reserves rise for 2nd month *
Xinhua, May 7, 2016

China's foreign exchange reserves rose for a second straight month in April, as fears about a weak yuan and capital outflow eased amid increasing signs of stabilizing economic growth.

China's foreign exchange reserves rose 7.1 billion U.S. dollars from March to 3.2197 trillion U.S. dollars in April, central bank data showed on Saturday.

This marked a second month of rise following the unexpected increase in March that put an end to a falling streak since November, according to data from the People's Bank of China.

China's foreign exchange reserves last rose in October, when they stood at 3.5255 trillion U.S. dollars.

China's gold reserves reached 74.75 billion U.S. dollars at the end of April, up from the 71.48 billion U.S. dollars in March, according to the central bank data.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Samsung considers partnering with Chinese companies in semiconductors*





Samsung Electronics employees work at the company's chip fabrication line in Korea in this file photo. / Korea Times file

By Kim Yoo-chul

Samsung Electronics is considering partnering with leading Chinese semiconductor companies to increase its sales and market share in the less-volatile and more profitable logic-chip business.

The world's biggest memory chip maker wants to sharpen its technological prowess to move away from heavy dependence on conventional memory chips, which have been commoditized because of massive capacity expansion by Chinese manufacturers.

"China is a land of opportunity; however, it is also a real threat for Samsung," an official who is familiar with the matter told The Korea Times, Friday. "It's no surprise that Samsung Electronics wants to form strategic partnerships with Chinese companies focusing on logic chips. Working-level discussions are under way." 

The Chinese market is valued at $150 billion to $170 billion for semiconductor chips annually, accounting for more than 40 to 50 percent of the world's total chip consumption.

But the scale of Samsung's chip business in China has not been that big compared with its international competitors. 

China accounted for 15 percent of the total sales that Samsung generated last year, the lowest portion among the "top 9" list, according to data from Capital IQ. 

Broadcom earned 60 percent of its sales last year from China, followed by Qualcomm, NXP, Texas Instruments and Micron Technology with 53 percent, 51 percent, 45 percent and 41 percent, respectively. China accounted for 24 percent of the total sales SK hynix in 2015.

"It seems doubtful that China's support for joint projects will allow Samsung Electronics and SK hynix to gain better access to the Chinese market; however, having strategic partnerships mean increased opportunities to raise the business," the official said.

*Good bet*

In a report, Friday, Bernstein Research said it believes that GlobalFoundries _ Samsung Electronics' business partner in logic chips _ is "discussing with China," because the firm has nothing to lose in the Chinese market.

"Samsung Electronics derives negligible sales from China, so what if Samsung offers to partner with a Chinese company, and maybe together with GlobalFoundries too? Hard to know how such a combination would happen as many details have to be worked out," Bernstein's senior analyst, Mark Li, said in the report.

In logic chips, used to control computing systems, unlike memory chips, which are mainly used to read and write the data in devices, Samsung competes with Taiwan's TSMC. 

The foundries' workload is dictated by speedy technological change because the increased consumer appetite for digital devices means chips should be thinner yet do more and use less power. 

TSMC is building advanced fabrication lines in the Chinese city of Nanjing; however, Li stressed that because TSMC is responsible for solely handling the spending for the build-up amid a desire from China to reduce its dependency on the Taiwanese firm, the situation may benefit Samsung.

"China has no equity stake," Li said. "We do know the competitive landscape could be very different should that come true." 

Samsung Electronics has been consistent in converting lines to logic chips to expand the output of mobile processors. But its global share in the logic-chip business was fourth last year, said IC Insights, a market research firm. 

"If Samsung ties up with Chinese companies for logic chips, then it could significantly boost its share in China with a diversified portfolio," the official said.

Samsung Electronics is the biggest foreign investor in China. It runs a massive memory chip fabrication line in Wuxi, while the company makes logic chips at its plants in Korea and Austin, Texas.

But Samsung does have an Achilles heel: it competes in some product areas such as mobile phones with potential foundry clients, raising the question of whether firms would feel comfortable handing over their technology to a rival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Mon May 9, 2016 10:12pm EDT

*Freeport to sell prized Tenke copper mine to China Moly for $2.65 billion*

BY ANET JOSLINE PINTO AND DENNY THOMAS





A safety slogan in three languages is seen at Tenke Fungurume, a copper and cobalt mine 110 km (68 miles) northwest of Lubumbashi in Congo's copper-producing south, owned by miner Freeport McMoRan, Lundin Mining and state mining company Gecamines, January 29, 2013.
REUTERS/JONNY HOGG

Freeport-McMoRan Inc has agreed to sell its majority stake in the Tenke copper project in the Democratic Republic of Congo to China Molybdenum Co Ltd (CMOC) for $2.65 billion in cash, reducing the U.S. miner's debt and handing the Chinese company one of the world's prized copper assets.

The deal is a vote of confidence in copper, which many consider a bright spot among base metals. It is also the biggest copper deal since Glencore sold its Las Bambas mine in Peru for $6 billion in 2014.

The China Moly acquisition, its second in as many weeks, comes days after Rio Tinto approved a $5.3 billion underground expansion of the Oyu Tolgoi copper mine in Mongolia..

Even though copper prices are languishing near seven-year lows due to a supply glut, the recent corporate activity is a sign some investors are willing to call a bottom on the commodities cycle and expect a copper deficit ahead.

The deal is "further evidence of what China sees as a fair long-term copper price, which is north of where current levels are trading,” said Paul Gait, senior research analyst at Bernstein Investment Research in London.

Freeport, like other big miners, has been selling assets to cut debt, while China has been snapping up commodity assets around the world to feed its massive economy.

The deal takes China's announced outbound M&A tally to about $100 billion in 2016, nearing last year's record $104 billion. It is China Moly's largest outbound deal to date.

Freeport shares fell 8 percent to $10.80 in New York, in line with other big miners as copper hit its lowest in nearly a month.

DEBT PILE

Shareholders have put many companies on notice, piling on pressure to sell assets to repair their balance sheets. Including this deal, Freeport, which has debt of nearly $21 billion, has sold about $4 billion worth of assets this year. The Phoenix, Arizona-based miner needed to sell $3 billion of assets by mid-year to keep its debt unsecured.

"It is a good price for the asset and it significantly improves their liquidity and their balance sheet," Jefferies analyst Christopher LaFemina said.

The deal follows Freeport's sale in February of a 13 percent stake in its Morenci copper mine in Arizona to Sumitomo Metal Mining for $1 billion.

Tenke Fungurume, in the southern Congolese copper belt, is one of the world's largest copper deposits. Producing since 2009, it is 56 percent owned by Freeport, with a 24 percent stake held by Lundin Mining and a 20 percent stake by Gecamines, Congo's state mining firm.

Toronto-based Lundin has a right of first offer on any change of control transaction over Tenke. The offer is open for 90 days once the company receives notice, which it hasn't yet, spokesman John Miniotis said in an email. "Lundin will carefully evaluate all options for its stake in Tenke and will update the market in due course," he said.

The mine is one of Freeport's prize assets, along with Morenci, Cerro Verde in Peru and Grasberg in Indonesia, but it had deferred development and expansion plans due to sluggish copper prices.

Freeport also slashed planned capital spending at Tenke for 2016 by 50 percent, alongside initiatives to reduce administrative costs.

China relies heavily on imported copper for its smelters and Chinese companies have been looking to buy overseas mines.

*CMOC, one of China's largest producers of molybdenum, agreed last month to pay $1.5 billion to buy Anglo American Plc's niobium and phosphates business in Brazil*. The company told the Financial Times last week it had more than $4 billion to pursue acquisitions, betting that the commodities cycle had bottomed.

Freeport said it would receive another $60 million from China Moly if the average copper price exceeds $3.50 per pound and $60 million if the average cobalt price exceeds $20 per pound between 2018 and 2019.

The U.S. miner agreed to sell its 70 percent stake in TF Holdings Ltd, a Bermuda holding company that indirectly owns an 80 percent interest in Tenke Fungurume Mining SA.

*Freeport also said it agreed to negotiate exclusively with China Moly for the sale of its interests in Freeport Cobalt, including the Kokkola Cobalt Refinery in Finland and the Kisanfu Exploration project in the DRC.*

Citigroup advised China Moly on the deal, according to sources familiar with the matter.

(Reporting by Anet Josline Pinto in Bengaluru and Denny Thomas in Hong Kong; Additional reporting by Nicole Mordant in Vancouver and Barbara Lewis in Brussels; Editing by Peter Graff and Meredith Mazzilli)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*China's infrastructure plan not another stimulus: economist*
(Xinhua) 08:23, May 16, 2016


BEIJING, May 15 -- China's infrastructure spending plan is not comparable to the 2008 stimulus, a J.P.Morgan economist claims.

The Ministry of Transport and the National Development and Reform Commission has announced that 4.7 trillion yuan (720 billion U.S.dollars) will be spent on infrastructure from 2016-2018, covering 303 projects.

The decision has been misinterpreted as another large stimulus similar to that which followed the global financial crisis, but this is not the case, according to a research note by Zhu Haibin, J.P.Morgan China Chief Economist.

Zhu expects the projects to include some which are already underway and the spending is in line with existing policy rather than an additional amount.

The 13th Five-Year-Plan (FYP) contains slightly lower targets for railway and highway spending, but higher targets in city rail and airports compared to the previous FYP. Spending is still critical if policy targets are to be met, Zhu said.

With manufacturing investment is continuing to fall as capacity is reduced and real estate inventories are still high, infrastructure has become the focus of policy. It is worth noting that the concept of infrastructure has expanded in recent years to cover new areas such as city rail, pipelines, water conservancy, utilities and the environment, he said.

Furthermore, 4.7 trillion yuan today is not comparable to 4 trillion in 2008, he said. The amount today accounts for 6.9 percent of 2015 GDPor 8.5 percent of fixed investment and will be spread over three years. In 2008, the amount represented 14.9 percent of 2007 GDP and 33.8 percent of fixed investment. Total spending on infrastructure was only 2.3 trillion yuan in 2007 and is now over 11 trillion yuan.

In addition, 4 trillion is an inaccurate estimate of the 2008-09 stimulus with the actual amount much bigger, as reflected in credit growth and expansion of local government debt, Zhu added.


http://en.people.cn/business/n3/2016/0516/c90778-9057971.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Mon May 16, 2016 11:25am BST
*ICBC buys Barclays' US$80bn London gold vault*

LONDON, May 16 (IFR) - ICBC Standard Bank is buying Barclays' London precious metals vault, giving the Chinese bank the capacity to store gold worth more than US$80bn in the secret location.

The vault is one of the largest in Europe, with a capacity to hold 2,000 tonnes of gold, silver, platinum and palladium. It has been operational since 2012.

ICBC Standard Bank said on Monday it has signed an agreement to buy the vaulting business and transfer the associated contracts, subject to consent. The deal is expected to complete in July.

ICBC Standard Bank specialises in commodities, fixed income, currencies and equities and was formed in February 2015 when Industrial and Commercial Bank of China bought a 60% stake in Standard Bank's London-based global markets business.

Neither ICBC Standard Bank nor Barclays disclosed the financial terms of the deal.

Barclays said in January it intended to exit from precious metals and moved the business into its non-core unit, which includes all the business it wants to sell or close.

Barclays' modern vault holds precious metals for pension funds, central banks, sovereign wealth funds and other investors. Most 'over-the-counter' gold and silver trading is cleared through the London market, and clearing banks provide services for clients to settle their gold and silver trades, and ultimately have to have access to reserves of physical metal.

ICBC Standard Bank will become the first Chinese bank to operate its own vault in the UK, joining a small group to have the facility.

Mark Buncombe, ICBC Standard Bank's head of commodities, said the deal is part of its plan to become one of the largest Chinese banks in the precious metals market.

ICBC Standard Bank said last week it had joined the London clearing system for gold, silver, platinum and palladium, the first bank to be admitted to the group since 2005.

London Precious Metals Clearing Ltd (LPMCL) operates a central electronic metal clearing hub, with deals between parties throughout the world settled and cleared in London.

Other members of LPMCL are Barclays, HSBC, JP Morgan, the Bank of Nova Scotia and UBS. (Reporting by Steve Slater)

ICBC buys Barclays' US$80bn London gold vault | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hembo

*US slaps China steel imports with fivefold tax increase*


The US has raised its import duties on Chinese steelmakers by more than fivefold after accusing them of selling their products below market prices.

The taxes of 522% specifically apply to Chinese-made cold-rolled flat steel, which is used in car manufacturing, shipping containers and construction.

The US Commerce Department ruling comes amid heightened trade tensions between the two sides over several products, including chicken parts.

Steel is an especially sensitive issue.

US and European steel producers claim China is distorting the global market and undercutting them by dumping its excess supply abroad.

The Commerce Department also levied anti-dumping duties of 71% on Japanese-made cold-rolled steel.

*The politics behind the move - Karishma Vaswani, Asia Business correspondent, BBC News*
The ruling itself is only directed at what is a small amount of steel from China and Japan and won't have much of an impact - but it is the politics of the ruling that's worth noting.

It is an election year, and US presidential candidates have been ramping up the rhetoric on what they say are unfair trade practices by China.

US steel makers say that the Chinese government unfairly subsidises its steel exports. Meanwhile China has been under pressure to save its steel sector, which is suffering from over-capacity issues because of slowing demand at home.

China's Ministry of Finance has not directly responded to the US ruling but on its website this morning it has said that China will maintain its tax rebate policy for steel exports as part of its efforts to help the bloated steel sector recover.

These tax rebates are seen as favourable policies to shore up ailing steel companies in China, and to avoid massive job losses. Expect more fiery rhetoric from the US on China's unfair trading practices soon.

A separate filing by major US steelmakers to the International Trade Commission is looking to completely ban all Chinese steel imports.

The US steel industry claims that some 12,000 workers have been laid off in the past year because of unfair Chinese competition.

China claims the weak economy is more responsible for the industry's problems and that it has taken steps to reduce its steel production.

Last year, China's exports of cold-rolled steel flat products to the US were valued at an estimated $272.3m (£188.5m).


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese businessman buys English soccer club Aston Villa*
(China Daily) 08:14, May 19, 2016
​ 




​ 
 　　The club's website confirms the sale.​
Chinese businessman Tony Jiantong Xia bought English soccer team Aston Villa for a reported 60 to 70 million pounds today, only days after the midlands-based club learned it was being relegated from the top-flight Premiership after a dismal season.

Although Sky News reported Xia, head of the Recon Group, had paid as much as 70 million pounds, the club wouldn't confirm the amount paid.

A club announcement said the sale, by American businessman Randy Lerner, was subject to clearance by the Premier League and the English Football Association.

Aston Villa was relegated to the next division down, known as the championship, after winning only three games this past season. Sky said former Chelsea player and manager Roberto di Mateo was being tipped as the next Villa manager.

Xia's immediate aim was to get the club, of which he has been a lifelong supporter, back into the Premiership. He plans to make Aston Villa the most famous football Club in China with a huge fan base.

Recon Group is a privately owned holding company that controls five publicly listed companies in Hong Kong and Chinese mainland, which employs 35,000 people in 75 different countries and regions, according to the Aston Villa club's website.

Xia is described as a passionate football fan who played as a striker while he was at university, and has acquired Villa through his Sports, Leisure and Tourism Division.

Xia's move is the latest in a series of Chinese moves to invest in European soccer clubs.

Last year a group of Chinese investors paid $400 million for a 13 percent stake in leading English Premiership club Manchester City, in the wake of a visit there by President Xi Jinping.

In January last year Wang Jianling, the billionaire owner of Dalian Wanda Group, paid $52 million for a 20 percent stake in Spanish La Liga club Atletico Madrid, and in northern Italy AC Milan, one of the country's leading Serie A clubs, said it was in exclusive talks with group of Chinese investors to sell the club to them.

AC Milan is owned by former Italian premier Silvio Berlusconi's Fininvest Group, with Italian media saying he was seeking as much as 700 million euros.

China has set improving the domestic soccer game as a major goal, and last October Britain announced plans to invest money and expertise in Chinese domestic soccer programs.

Last year CCTV started showing English Premiership games after a gap of several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Large tin deposit discovered in N.China*
(People's Daily Online) 11:16, May 19, 2016






(File Photo)​
A large tin deposit was discovered in a mining zone in Chifeng, northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region recently, and 83,700 tons of tin has been proved. Its scale equals to two large tin deposits, according to Ministry of Land and Resources on May 18.

It is estimated that the potential economic value is more than 15 billion yuan. This discovery is expected to lead to China’s third production base of tin resources. The other two bases are located in Nanling Mountains which separate central China from south China and in Gejiu city, Yunan province respectively.

Besides the 83,700 tons of tin, other metals such as molybdenum and copper were also discovered in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Germany's Kuka confirms China's Midea Group bid for more shares *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-21 13:40:29 | Editor: huaxia

FRANKFURT, May 21 (Xinhua) -- China's home appliances manufacturer Midea Group is bidding to take over a controlling stake of German robot maker Kuka, Kuka announced in a statement.

In a statement published on its website, Kuka confirmed that MECCA International Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Midea Group Co., Ltd. had informed the Executive Board of Kuka about its decision.

According to the statement, Midea Group has decided to make a tender offer to all Kuka shareholders to take over all the outstanding shares.

Midea Group intends to offer to pay a cash consideration of 115 euros (about 129 U.S. dollars) per KUKA share to all shareholders, a premium of about 36.2 percent to the Kuka share price at the end of Tuesday.

Midea Group intends to support the further growth of Kuka in particular as a leading German provider of Industry 4.0 solutions, according to the statement.

The Executive Board and the Supervisory Board of Kuka will evaluate the offer document with due care and will issue the reasoned opinion with respect to the offer, according to the statement.

Midea Group currently holds a 13.5 percent stake in Kuka and it intends to acquire at least 30 percent of Kuka through the bid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Online shopping expands over 12 times in 5 years *
CRI, May 22, 2016

In 2015, *the household consumption of goods and services contributed 66.7 percent to GDP growth*, with *e-commerce contributing 29.1 percent of GDP growth.* [Photo/hexun.cn] 

Online shopping in China has expanded more than 12 times over the past five years, a report shows.

The report was jointly released by the China Academy of New Supply-side Economics and research company Ant Financial, surveyed 337 cities across China.

The data collected covers 22 industries and the e-commerce transactions of 450 million Chinese internet users.

The report also shows differences between male and female consumers in online shopping behaviors and buying habits. For example, Chinese women spent more on online shopping than men, they were more likely to buy home supplies while *men purchased more products in the belief that the products can make them smarter, more skillful or provide more enjoyment.*

In 2015, the household consumption of goods and services contributed 66.7 percent to GDP growth, with e-commerce contributing 29.1 percent of GDP growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S10

Physical retail is a dying industry. When I was in China last year, everyone was doing their purchase online. I think the delivery industry might be a good investment if you're looking for growth.


----------



## TaiShang

*China Develops Web-Based Platform to Sell Russian Goods*

21:37 22.05.2016Get short URL
52921480

*In the Chinese city of Heihe, Heilongjiang Province, an online platform for the sale of Russian goods has been established.*

Russia-China Business Forum Expects 150,000 Chinese Companies to Work

“On this platform it will be possible to communicate online, make deals, monitor the progress of transactions essentially ensuring trade security,” General Director of the company ‘Epindo’ Jing Quan said.

On the promotion of Russian goods in China, the company has already spent 20 million yuan ($3.1 million).

The internet platform was created in *O2O segment — online-to-offline, the main purpose of which is to attract clients from Internet to the real stores.*

According to estimates by the Chinese side, this business model is set to ensure close contact between exporting products from Russian exporters to the Chinese importers.

*Jing Quan, said that in the future, a large online B2B platform will be established to supply food products from Russia.*

According to online publication Ruposters, on April 8, the Ministry of Economic Development of Russia on behalf of President Vladimir Putin prepared a draft for a Russian analogue of the Chinese Alibaba service.


Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/20160522/1040060292/china-internet-platform.html#ixzz49RpPXDG6


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *Samsung considers partnering with Chinese companies in semiconductors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Electronics employees work at the company's chip fabrication line in Korea in this file photo. / Korea Times file
> 
> By Kim Yoo-chul
> 
> Samsung Electronics is considering partnering with leading Chinese semiconductor companies to increase its sales and market share in the less-volatile and more profitable logic-chip business.
> 
> The world's biggest memory chip maker wants to sharpen its technological prowess to move away from heavy dependence on conventional memory chips, which have been commoditized because of massive capacity expansion by Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> "China is a land of opportunity; however, it is also a real threat for Samsung," an official who is familiar with the matter told The Korea Times, Friday. "It's no surprise that Samsung Electronics wants to form strategic partnerships with Chinese companies focusing on logic chips. Working-level discussions are under way."
> 
> The Chinese market is valued at $150 billion to $170 billion for semiconductor chips annually, accounting for more than 40 to 50 percent of the world's total chip consumption.
> 
> But the scale of Samsung's chip business in China has not been that big compared with its international competitors.
> 
> China accounted for 15 percent of the total sales that Samsung generated last year, the lowest portion among the "top 9" list, according to data from Capital IQ.
> 
> Broadcom earned 60 percent of its sales last year from China, followed by Qualcomm, NXP, Texas Instruments and Micron Technology with 53 percent, 51 percent, 45 percent and 41 percent, respectively. China accounted for 24 percent of the total sales SK hynix in 2015.
> 
> "It seems doubtful that China's support for joint projects will allow Samsung Electronics and SK hynix to gain better access to the Chinese market; however, having strategic partnerships mean increased opportunities to raise the business," the official said.
> 
> *Good bet*
> 
> In a report, Friday, Bernstein Research said it believes that GlobalFoundries _ Samsung Electronics' business partner in logic chips _ is "discussing with China," because the firm has nothing to lose in the Chinese market.
> 
> "Samsung Electronics derives negligible sales from China, so what if Samsung offers to partner with a Chinese company, and maybe together with GlobalFoundries too? Hard to know how such a combination would happen as many details have to be worked out," Bernstein's senior analyst, Mark Li, said in the report.
> 
> In logic chips, used to control computing systems, unlike memory chips, which are mainly used to read and write the data in devices, Samsung competes with Taiwan's TSMC.
> 
> The foundries' workload is dictated by speedy technological change because the increased consumer appetite for digital devices means chips should be thinner yet do more and use less power.
> 
> TSMC is building advanced fabrication lines in the Chinese city of Nanjing; however, Li stressed that because TSMC is responsible for solely handling the spending for the build-up amid a desire from China to reduce its dependency on the Taiwanese firm, the situation may benefit Samsung.
> 
> "China has no equity stake," Li said. "We do know the competitive landscape could be very different should that come true."
> 
> Samsung Electronics has been consistent in converting lines to logic chips to expand the output of mobile processors. But its global share in the logic-chip business was fourth last year, said IC Insights, a market research firm.
> 
> "If Samsung ties up with Chinese companies for logic chips, then it could significantly boost its share in China with a diversified portfolio," the official said.
> 
> Samsung Electronics is the biggest foreign investor in China. It runs a massive memory chip fabrication line in Wuxi, while the company makes logic chips at its plants in Korea and Austin, Texas.
> 
> But Samsung does have an Achilles heel: it competes in some product areas such as mobile phones with potential foundry clients, raising the question of whether firms would feel comfortable handing over their technology to a rival.



Do you really trust people who eat fermented cabbage 3 times per day? 



 
*Huawei sues Samsung for IPR infringement*


Source: Xinhua 2016-05-25 15:15:48













SHENZHEN, May 25 (Xinhua) -- Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. has filed lawsuits against Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd. for infringement of intellectual property rights, the Chinese firm said Wednesday.


The lawsuits were filed with courts in California, the United States; and Shenzhen City in south China, with infringement claims over telecom patents and software, Huawei said.

The lawsuit came at a time when domestic smartphone makers like Huawei and Xiaomi are upsetting the market apple cart, which until now has been dominated by the likes of Apple and Samsung.

Huawei said it is entitled to seek damages from companies that use its patents without proper licensing. The company said in a statement that it is committed to fair, reasonable and indiscriminate licensing of its mobile telecom patents.

Ding Jianxin, head of Huawei intellectual property division, said the company had signed licensing agreements with dozens of companies.

Huawei said it had spent 9.2 billion U.S. dollars, or 15 percent of the company's 2015 revenue, on research into new technology, products and wireless telecom standards.

Huawei has filed more patents than any other companies in the world, with 3,898 entries by 2015, according to data compiled by the World Intellectual Property Organization.

According to tech consultancy Gartner, Samsung and Apple are the world's top two smartphone makers, with a combined marketshare of 38 percent. Huawei is third with 8.3 percent, followed by two other Chinese brands Oppo and Xiaomi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> Do you really trust people who eat fermented cabbage 3 times per day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huawei sues Samsung for IPR infringement*
> 
> 
> Source: Xinhua 2016-05-25 15:15:48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHENZHEN, May 25 (Xinhua) -- Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. has filed lawsuits against Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd. for infringement of intellectual property rights, the Chinese firm said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> The lawsuits were filed with courts in California, the United States; and Shenzhen City in south China, with infringement claims over telecom patents and software, Huawei said.
> 
> The lawsuit came at a time when domestic smartphone makers like Huawei and Xiaomi are upsetting the market apple cart, which until now has been dominated by the likes of Apple and Samsung.
> 
> Huawei said it is entitled to seek damages from companies that use its patents without proper licensing. The company said in a statement that it is committed to fair, reasonable and indiscriminate licensing of its mobile telecom patents.
> 
> Ding Jianxin, head of Huawei intellectual property division, said the company had signed licensing agreements with dozens of companies.
> 
> Huawei said it had spent 9.2 billion U.S. dollars, or 15 percent of the company's 2015 revenue, on research into new technology, products and wireless telecom standards.
> 
> Huawei has filed more patents than any other companies in the world, with 3,898 entries by 2015, according to data compiled by the World Intellectual Property Organization.
> 
> According to tech consultancy Gartner, Samsung and Apple are the world's top two smartphone makers, with a combined marketshare of 38 percent. Huawei is third with 8.3 percent, followed by two other Chinese brands Oppo and Xiaomi.



I happen to love Korean food including kimchi。

*China Investment Fund Makes Offer for German Chipmaker Aixtron*

*Aixtron’s board has accepted offer, which requires shareholder and regulatory approval*

A Chinese investment fund has made a takeover offer for German chip maker Aixtron SE. PHOTO: REUTERS

By MONICA HOUSTON-WAESCH

Updated May 23, 2016 7:20 a.m. ET

FRANKFURT— Aixtron SE shares surged Monday after Chinese entrepreneur Zhendong Liu made a takeover offer for the German chip maker, valuing the company at €670 million ($751 million), the latest in a series of acquisitions fueled by China’s appetite for European expertise.

China’s Fujian Grand Chip Investment Fund LP, 51%-owned by Zhendong Liu and 49%-owned by Xiamen Bohao Investment Ltd., offered €6 per Aixtron share, Aixtron said. The German unit conducting the takeover is called Grand Chip Investment GmbH.

The deal comes on the heels of a bid by Chinese home appliance makerMidea Group last week for German robotics specialist Kuka AG valued at over $5 billion, the biggest inbound China deal in Germany to date. It also follows a $43 billion bid for Swiss seed and chemical company Syngenta AG by China National Chemical Corp. in February.

At midday, Aixtron shares were trading up 16% at €5.56. DZ Bank said a takeover would be “a kind of relief” for Aixtron, which needs financial resources to deepen research and development. Equinet noted the deal would likely strengthen Aixtron’s goals in Asia, while maintaining the existing setup at production facilities.

Fujian Grand Chip Investment Fund is financed by the state fund Sino IC, which manages assets of around $20 billion and targets acquisitions in the semiconductor industry, a person familiar with the deal said.

The Aixtron offer is a 50.7% premium on the three-month weighted average share price, and both the executive and supervisory boards support the offer, it added. The voluntary public offer is for all of Aixtron’s shares outstanding, including those represented by American depository shares.

Last year, Aixtron’s revenue came to €197.8 million, but the company suffered a loss before interest and taxes of €26.7 million, narrower than the loss of €58.3 million in 2014.

Aixtron said Chief Executive Martin Goetzeler and Chief Operating Officer Bernd Schulte would remain in position following the takeover, and its technology hubs in Germany, the U.K. and the U.S. wouldn't be affected.

The offer depends on a minimum acceptance rate of 60%, as well as regulatory approvals.

“Aixtron and FGC view the transaction as an opportunity to grow and to expand the company and its workforce—the transaction isn't directed toward cost or staff reductions,” the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> I happen to love Korean food including kimchi。



Better lay off that stuff. It causes stomach cancer

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3204471/

http://www.oprah.com/health/Does-Kimchi-Cause-Cancer-Nutrition-Advice-From-Dr-Katz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China’s Lithium-Ion Battery Production Tripled In 2015*

May 24th, 2016 by James Ayre

China’s lithium-ion battery market is booming thanks to government support for electric vehicles, according to a new report from CCM (a major market analysis firm for the country’s chemicals, agriculture, food, and life sciences, markets).





The report revealed that in May 2016 alone, around RMB2.6 billion (~$400 million) was put into the country’s lithium-ion battery sector — most of the funds originating from Tianqi Lithium, Ganfeng Lithium, and GEM CO.

*The growth of the Chinese electrochemical energy storage market over the past 5 years has notably eclipsed the global average, the report also notes, with a CAGR (2010–2015) of 110%. That’s roughly 6 times higher than the global figure. The lithium-ion battery market accounted for about 66% of that market.*

“In 2014, China produced 5.43 billion Li-ion batteries, with a CAGR of around 40% and accounting for about 70% of the total output in the global, according to CCM’s new report Market and Development Trend of Li-ion Battery in China, 2016–2020,” _Green Car Congress_ writes.

“The output of Li-ion battery exceeded 5 million for the first time in 2014 and reached 5.6 million in 2015, up by 3.13% year-in-year. As for the capacity, in 2015, the domestic output of power Li-ion battery increased to 15.7 GWh, triple than that of the last year. With the price of upstream raw materials increasing coupled with rising sales volume of the downstream products, most listed Li-ion battery companies have recorded great growth in both its revenues and net profits, CCM said.”

Many major companies have been investing in the country’s lithium-ion battery industry — Samsung SDI and LG Chem amongst them. As growth continues, local investment levels

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*So, what’s the big idea?*

By Zhu Shenshen 

June 6, 2016, Monday

WHETHER the subject is health, traffic control, consumer shopping, security, robots or self-driving cars, the Big Data Expo held last month in the Guizhou Province capital of Guiyang had something for everyone.

The emerging importance of the technology revolution in daily life was underscored by the appearance of Premier Li Keqiang at the expo. China’s top leaders rarely attend such industry exhibitions.

“China should better use the huge volume of data, just like using water and electricity,” Li said in a keynote speech opening the event. “It’s the key to national economic development and close to daily life.”

China is supporting big data technology and services as a part of a national strategy to encourage entrepreneurship and innovation — key elements in pursuing a modern growth path.

The formal name of the expo was China Big Data Industry Summit and China E-commerce Innovation and Development Summit.

The industry is as sprawling as the expo title.

China’s big data industry is expected to grow by 50 percent annually over the next five years. By 2020, China’s data volume will make up about 20 percent of the global total, covering industry, finance, education, healthcare, urban management and car-making, government officials said.

China’s explosive growth of data in recent years is largely due to a huge user base in telecommunications, banking, e-commerce and online social services. Its information economy grossed over 18 trillion yuan (US$2.8 trillion) in 2015, with e-commerce transaction volume totaling more than 20 trillion yuan.

Li’s optimism about the future of the industry was echoed by business executives from overseas IT giants like Qualcomm, Dell and Microsoft and from domestic dot-com firms like Tencent and Baidu. All harbor high hopes of exploiting the market potential of big data.

So what exactly is big data?

It generally refers to so-called “data sets” that are so large and complex that traditional data-processing systems can’t handle them. The term includes such elements as data capture, analysis, sharing, storage and transfer. Big data can produce new correlations that assist in functions such as spotting business trends, preventing disease or combating crime.

Data volume is expected to double every two years globally, thanks to the popularity of smart devices like smartphones, and high-tech gadgets like drones, self-driving cars and other Internet of Things devices, according to Qualcomm President Derek Aberle.

Social media popularity and technology upgrades have created an era of “data explosion,” said Pony Ma, chairman of Tencent, which operates the 600-million user WeChat platform.

“China is playing a major role in this era of digital globalization. Internet Plus, big data and cloud computing,” Michael Dell, chairman and chief executive of the United States-based IT giant that bears his name, said at the expo event. “Together, they have become the new engine of China’s future economic growth.”

Dell signed a cooperation deal with Guizhou-based Wind Cloud to provide cloud services to small and medium-sized companies in China. It’s part of the Texas-based company’s plan to invest US$125 billion in China in the next five years

Cloud computing, data analysis and intelligent technologies will help China complete a “digital transformation” from its past reliance on traditional manufacturing, said Satya Nadella, Microsoft’s chief executive, who also visited Beijing and Shenzhen last week on his China tour.

Microsoft signed a deal with smart device maker Xiaomi on Offices and other cloud-based services during Nadella’s visit.

Big data development will boost research in artificial intelligence, which requires advanced analysis technology, said Robin Li, chairman of Baidu. China’s biggest online search engine is currently working on research for self-driving cars.

Meanwhile, China Telecom and Nielsen announced a deal last week to cooperate in big data, offering guidance to shoppers by tracking purchasing habits.

Various big data applications and products were displayed at the Big Data Expo in Guiyang, which occupied 60,000 square meters across six halls.

The Xiao I robot, developed by a Shanghai startup firm, was a hit during the show, “communicating” with Premier Li and other visitors through voice recognition and machine-learning functions.

SAP, Foxconn and several domestic firms all displayed real-time traffic analysis systems that can be used in sports stadiums and on roads to control crowds and ease traffic jams.

Foxconn is also testing the waters of car-sharing services in Beijing, Hangzhou, Shanghai and other major cities. Its system charges users an hourly rate and allows them to return cars in various locations.

It all requires advanced and complicated data analysis.

Smart wristbands and watches operating on Intel chips were displayed at the Intel booth at the expo. They transmit nutrition and healthcare advice to wearers through data analysis.

Big data technologies will improve daily life and narrow digital gaps, the premier told his expo audience.

That has special meaning in China, where there remain many under-developed regions, like Guizhou in the southwest. The new technologies, Li said, could provide exciting business opportunities for a city like Guiyang.

Guiyang established the Global Big Data Exchange in 2015, the first of its kind in China. By March, data transactions at the exchange, which has a base of 300 companies, reached more than 60 million yuan.

The weather and environment of Guiyang make it an ideal site for data centers in energy consumption, water supply, labor costs and data safety, said officials from Dell and Qualcomm.

Concerns about security leaks did occupy discussion at the expo. Industry experts called for more measures to ensure the privacy of information in the nation’s big data strategy.

“Big data is a double-edged sword,” said Qi Xiangdong, president of Qihoo 360, the country’s biggest Internet security services provider. “It can be huge business, but also increases risks.”

For example, big data can allow users to remotely control ovens and washing machines at home via smartphones. However, if someone accesses your information on the cloud, the home machines can be reset to your disadvantage, Qi added.

Current regulations on the collection, storage, management and use of data are inadequate, according to some Expo attendees.

The law does not clearly define the value and property rights of data in some areas, which could allow data collectors to hide their true motives, said Lu Wei, secretary-general of the Internet Society of China.

Illegal activity online can include data abuse, infringement of privacy, fraud and theft of confidential information, experts said.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/business/Benchmark/So-whats-the-big-idea/shdaily.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*China-made graphene bulb to debut in UK*
Updated: 2016-05-24 07:12

By Cecily Liu in London(China Daily USA)

Groundbreaking product carries the potential to brighten the lighting industry and widen the commercial applications of the carbon substance

When President Xi Jinping visited BGT Materials Ltd based in the University of Manchester in October, he was shown the world's first graphene light bulb, which was manufactured in China.

The light bulb's global launch will begin in the United Kingdom this month, carrying with it the potential to change the lighting industry.

The UK-registered BGT claimed its graphene bulb has a longer lifespan and entails relatively cheaper production costs, and could emerge as a strong rival to the popular LED lights.

Graphene's ability to dissipate heat quicker than other materials will also give manufacturers more flexibility in designing lighting systems.

BGT, which contracts out manufacturing to suppliers in China, estimates sales of its product will reach 300,000 to 500,000 bulbs this year. The company said it would disclose more details like price at a later stage as they are confidential now.

It is expected that an 80-watt graphene bulb might be priced 5-6 pounds ($7.2-8.7) in the UK against 20 pounds for an LED bulb in the same range.

Graphene is one of the most interesting inventions of modern times. As a thin layer of pure carbon, it is tougher than a diamond, yet very lightweight and easily conducts electricity and heat. It has been used for a wide variety of applications, from strengthening tennis racket to building semiconductors.

Graphene was first isolated from the graphite mineral at the University of Manchester by Andre Geim and Kostya Novoselov in 2004. The achievement earned them the Nobel Prize for Physics in 2010. Owing to its short history, its commercial potential is yet to be unlocked.

It is used by the Austrian sports equipment firm Head to strengthen tennis rackets. Italian firm Vittoria uses graphene to strengthen bicycle tires.

Thanks to Xi's visit, the University of Manchester's National Graphene Institute has signed deals with two Chinese entities - telecommunications major Huawei Technologies Corp and the Beijing Institute of Aeronautical Materials.

The NGI-BIAM deal focuses on using graphene for transport. For its part, BIAM has brought Aviation Industry Corporation of China into the project.

"The level of interest from Chinese companies keen to work with us really took off since the state visit, and we received many enquiries," said James Baker, graphene business director at the NGI.

The cooperation project with Huawei currently focuses on research into graphene's thermal management properties, which can be useful to enhance Huawei's products.

The cooperation with BIAM and AVIC is to conduct research on how to incorporate graphene into materials used in the aviation and other transport sectors.

Robert Young, a professor of polymer science and technology, who leads the NGI's cooperation with BIAM and AVIC, said the use of graphene in the transport industry can lead to significant benefits.

"Graphene is a strong lightweight material and in the transport industry it's important to save weight and become fuel-efficient," Young said.

China has already invested heavily and made it a strategically important new material in its 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20), which sets out the country's development objectives for the period.

China has also established five graphene industrial parks to accelerate the industrialization of the material. The parks are located in Changzhou, Wuxi, Ningbo, Qingdao and Chongqing. Currently, 70 percent of graphene's raw material, graphite, is found in China, giving Chinese graphene manufacturers a big advantage.

*According to statistics from the UK's National Physical Laboratory, China has applied for 47 percent of the world's total graphene patents, and is currently the world's biggest applicant country.*

All these efforts are aimed at unlocking the country's huge graphene market potential. The Beijing-based market intelligence firm Research In China estimates that China's graphene market will grow to 200 million yuan ($30.7 million) in 2018, compared with the global market of $65 million. In comparison, the global market in 2015 was only worth $24.4 million.

"China's high-tech manufacturing industry, ability to invest heavily in the graphene sector and its abundance of highly qualified graphene industry talents all contribute to its advantages in the graphene industry," said Young.

More @ http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2016-05/24/content_25445693.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China Shipbuilding changes course to high-end specialist vessels*

in Shipbuilding News 25/05/2016




China Shipbuilding Industry Corp, one of the country’s two major shipbuilding conglomerates, plans to integrate six of its shipyards into three. It will focus more on building high-end vessels as the industry remains in choppy waters amid waning global demand.

Officials at the State-owned company said the plan is to simplify its management structure and make itself more proficient in building ships such as very-large crude and ore carriers, bulk carriers, and cement and cattle vessels, which will allow it to diversify its options and broaden its customer base.

With a workforce of about 150,000 employees, CSIC operates more than 50 industrial subsidiaries and 30 research institutes, and has exported various types of vessels to more than 70 countries.

China State Shipbuilding Corp, the country’s other State shipbuilding concern, has more than 50 subsidiaries and research institutes.

CSIC’s three major subsidiaries are Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co, Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co and Qingdao Wuchuan Heavy Industry Co.

Three major shipyards are involved in the restructuring, Shanhaiguan shipbuilding Industry Co, Tianjin Xingang Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co and Qingdao Beihai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co, and each will be allocated specific types of building contract.

Sun Bo, CSIC’s president, said he expected the global shipbuilding market competition to remain fierce long-term, as the industry suffers from falling demand and overcapacity remains high.

More than 30 major shipyards filed for bankruptcy in the past two years, according to the Beijing-based China Association of the National Shipbuilding Industry.

“Many shipyards in China have excess capacity in conventional shipbuilding, but not in building complex and high value-added ships,” said Sun.

“Adjusting our product structure, therefore, is a key element (of the integration).”

Dong Liwan, a shipbuilding industry professor at Shanghai Maritime University, said after building cheap bulk carriers and tugboats for more than a decade, it appears CSIC is hoping the shift in focus will allow its smaller shipyards to attract more buyers from new sectors.

“Even though this restructure cannot effectively cut production capacity, under current declining market condition it means these subsidiaries can build more profitable ships and avoid having idle docks,” said Dong.

Already the primary contractor for China’s navy, CSIC created four finance companies last year, including CSIC Capital Co Ltd, to inject more cash into the operation and improve cash flow.

It also set up an industrial fund with an initial capital of 10 billion yuan ($1.53 billion) to further invest in fields such as offshore engineering products, power, electronic information and intelligent equipment, and underwater defense.

He Jingtong, an economic policy professor at Nankai University in Tianjin, said mergers are an effective method of cutting surplus in oversupplied industries.

“So I am not surprised to see more restructuring going on this year, as the government deploys more resources into State-owned enterprise reform.”

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_When China sneezes, Asia & Australia catch a cold.... _

--------
*China Now Rivals U.S., Europe as Growth Engine for Asia Exports*
*

Asian currency swings also increasingly influenced by China
But region’s bond markets still driven by moves in U.S.
*China is now an equal or even bigger driver of export growth in neighboring economies than the U.S. and E.U combined, marking a significant shift in the economic pecking order since the 2008 global financial crisis.

That’s according to research by Deutsche Bank AG economists who weighed up the influence of the U.S. and China over the rest of Asia through the prism of export growth, as well as the currency and bond markets.

In Taiwan and Indonesia, for example, the growth of China’s gross domestic product dominates the U.S. and European Union’s as a source of export demand. In other economies, the trading giants are equally important.

“This is noticeably different from the pre-crisis years when China was much less important –- bordering on irrelevance -– as an engine of growth in the region," Deutsche analysts led by Asia-Pacific Chief Economist Michael Spencer wrote in a note.

After a rocky start to the year, China has been aided in its growth prospects by a record surge in credit in the first quarter. Key indicators for May are expected to show that the economy is continuing to find its footing and growth is on track to hit the Communist Party’s goal of 6.5 percent to 7 percent for 2016.

*IMF Upgrades*

The International Monetary Fund in April upgraded its China growth forecasts by 0.2 percentage point for this year and next, following signs of “resilient domestic demand” and growth in services that offset weakness in manufacturing.

Beyond the pace of GDP growth, China’s currency gyrations are also increasingly important across the region. While the dollar still drives volatility in most Asian currencies, the yuan is as least as important for fluctuations in the ringgit and won and is growing in significance for other exchange rates, except the peso.

“Asia is far from being a ‘yuan bloc’, but idiosyncratic shocks to the yuan cannot be ignored,” according to the Deutsche analysts.

The People’s Bank of China surprised traders this week by setting the reference rate at weaker-than-expected levels, helping send the currency to its biggest declines in four months versus a trade-weighted basket that includes the yen and the euro. 

*More Predictable*

The rate’s fixing had become more predictable since early February after the PBOC pledged greater transparency and the yuan increasingly tracked moves in the dollar against major currencies. That was after a sudden weakening of the yuan in January fueled fears of a devaluation and triggered global market turmoil. During the subsequent three months, the central bank adopted a more market-based system to set the rate and said the basket would play a bigger role.

Where the U.S. still dominates, however, is in the bond markets: moves in Treasury yields continue to steer Asian bond trading. And even if Asia central banks don’t match rate tightening by the U.S. Federal Reserve, financial conditions in the region may tighten if U.S. yields increase.

"We find only weak evidence that fluctuations in Chinese yields have any impact on other countries’ bond markets,” the analysts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Mon Jun 13, 2016 6:39am EDT

*Airbus finalizes deal to build helicopter plant in China*

Airbus Helicopters (AIR.PA), the world's largest supplier of commercial helicopters, finalised an agreement on Monday to build an assembly line in China as part of a deal to sell 100 H135 helicopters to a local consortium.

The helicopter sale is worth 700 million euros ($788 mln) at catalog prices, but the value of the deal rises to 1 billion euros when support and initial industrial investment are included, an Airbus Helicopters spokesman said.

The factory will be located in the Sino-German Ecopark in the coastal city of Qingdao, and is expected to start operations in 2018 with a capacity of 36 units a year, the company said.

The deal, first outlined last October, was signed during a visit to China by German Chancellor Angela Merkel.

China is opening up its low-level airspace to civilian aircraft, and the global aviation industry is laying the groundwork for a boom beyond private business jets with the purchase of helicopters that is likely to include fleets of air ambulances.

The light twin-engined H135 is already used in China for medical services and police surveillance.

Airbus Helicopters sees demand for 3,000-5,000 helicopters in China over the next 20 years.

"With the further opening up of the Chinese skies and the increasing growth in the civil and parapublic segments, China is gearing up to be the biggest market for helicopters in years to come," Norbert Ducrot, head of Airbus Helicopters China and North Asia region, said in a statement.

The 100 helicopters are expected to be assembled in China over the next 10 years, the company said.

The Chinese purchasing consortium comprises China Aviation Supplies Holding Company (CAS), Qingdao United General Aviation Industrial Development Company (Qingdao United) and CITIC Offshore Helicopter Co Ltd (000099.SZ).

Industry analysts said Merkel's visit was not expected to lead to major new deals for Airbus jets.

Airbus got a boost in May by finalizing an order for 60 A320neo-family aircraft with China's Spring Airlines (601021.SS), according to airline industry sources, but the name of the carrier has not yet been officially disclosed.

Airbus declined comment.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-airbus-china-orders-idUSKCN0YZ0M0

*NXP Selling Products Unit for $2.75 Billion to Chinese Group*

Ian King 

June 13, 2016 — 7:20 PM EDT

Updated on June 13, 2016 — 8:28 PM EDT

NXP Semiconductors NV, which last year merged with Freescale Semiconductor, is selling its standard products business to a group of Chinese investors for $2.75 billion, furthering that country’s efforts to acquire chip assets and reduce imports.

China’s Beijing Jianguang Asset Management Co. and Wise Road Capital Ltd. will be the new owners of the business, NXP said in a statement on its website. The unit, which had revenue of $1.2 billion in 2015, will transfer about 11,000 NXP employees to a new company that will be called Nexperia.

The world’s most populous nation is seeking to buy up semiconductor capabilities to strengthen its domestic industry and replace imports that have sucked almost as much cash out of the country as oil purchases. China’s push to acquire overseas expertise has faced obstacles as government regulators in the U.S. have expressed concern about the transfer of technology that could be used by the military.

NXP, based in Eindhoven, Netherlands, said selling the division, which makes diodes, transistors and other basic parts used in cars, industrial equipment and consumer electronics, will free up capital to allow it to invest in more complicated semiconductors. Shares of NXP, which trades on Nasdaq, rose 1.6 percent in extended trading.

*China Push*

Beijing Jianguang, part of China Jianyin Investment Ltd., was established to invest businesses in the semiconductor, information technology, networking, data service, cloud computing and telecommunications industries, according to the statement. Wise Road Capital is a global private equity fund with a similar mandate, and also invests in renewable energies, smart cities and advanced manufacturing.

China has been trying to free itself from a heavy reliance on foreign technology, with semiconductors seen by the nation’s political leadership as vital to national security. State-affiliated groups, most notably Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd., have sought out semiconductor investments to get into everything from chip designs for mobile phones to large-scale manufacturing.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ts-business-for-2-75-billion-to-chinese-group

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*EBRD, Silk Road Fund agree to cooperate*
By Svitlana Pyrkalo
15 Jun 2016






MoU signed by EBRD First Vice President Phil Bennett and Silk Road Fund President Wang Yanzhi​
*Memorandum of Understanding paves way for joint projects with fund set up to support China’s Belt and Road Initiative*

A cooperation agreement has been reached between the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and the Silk Road Fund, established to implement China’s Belt and Road initiative, inspired by the ancient Silk Road connecting China and Europe.

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed today in Beijing, China, was a further step forward in the Bank’s cooperation with China which became the EBRD’s 67th shareholder on 15 January this year.

In the MoU, the Silk Road Fund and the EBRD agree to boost cooperation at an institutional level and to inform each other of any potential co-investment opportunities in their common regions of operations.

Phil Bennett, EBRD First Vice President, said at the signing: “Today’s Memorandum is a new step in an already close working relationship with the Silk Road Fund which we regard as a key partner in China and potentially in the EBRD countries of operations. Our regions have a funding gap of about US$ 400 billion a year for necessary infrastructure investments. A joint effort by all stakeholders is needed to bridge that gap and we see working with partners like the Silk Road Fund as the most efficient way forward.”

For the Silk Road Fund the MoU was signed by Wang Yanzhi, Board Member and President of the Fund, who said: “We are glad that our working relationship with the EBRD is signified with the signing of the Memorandum today. Stretching from central Asia to central and eastern Europe to northern Africa, the EBRD’s areas of operation cover many strategic nodes along the Belt and Road Initiative, and are important investment destinations for Chinese corporates. We look forward to seeing the two institutions co-finance important projects soon and together promote regional and global connectivity for common development.”

The Silk Road Fund is a development and investment fund dedicated to supporting infrastructure, resources and energy development, industrial capacity cooperation and financial cooperation in countries and regions involved in China’s Belt and Road Initiative.

The Belt and Road Initiative runs through Asia, Europe and Africa. It is aimed at promoting the orderly and free flow of economic factors; the highly efficient allocation of resources and deep integration of markets; encouraging the countries along the Belt and Road to achieve economic policy coordination and carry out broader and more in-depth regional cooperation of higher standards; and jointly creating an open, inclusive and balanced regional economic cooperation architecture that benefits all.

http://www.ebrd.com/news/2016/ebrd-silk-road-fund-agree-to-cooperate.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Regulator approves Midea's takeover bid for German firm *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-16 19:58:48 | Editor: huaxia

GUANGZHOU, June 16 (Xinhua) -- China's home appliance manufacturer Midea said Thursday that it has secured approval from German regulator BaFin in its bid to take over robotics maker Kuka.

Midea wants to acquire at least a 30 percent stake in Kuka, and the takeover is to be made through its offshore subsidiary MECCA International (BVI) Ltd.

Midea currently holds a 13.5 percent stake in Kuka, and had offered 115 euros (about 129 U.S. dollars) per share.

According to Midea's statement, the offer starts on Thursday, and will be valid till July 15 if not extended. The result shall be announced before July 20.

If successful, the deal will make Midea Kuka's biggest shareholder.

"This investment aims to improve our intelligent manufacturing ability, and allow us to explore smart home appliances," said Fang Hongbo, chairman of Midea.

One of the world's top four robot makers, Kuka, founded in 1898 and based in Augsburg, has a workforce of 12,000 and its 2015 revenue was nearly 3 billion euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*China's 4G users total 530 mln*
(Xinhua) 20:32, June 21, 2016

BEIJING, June 21 -- *The number of 4G users in China stood at 530 million at the end of Q1, exceeding the number of 4G users in the United States and Europe put together*, a senior official said on Monday.

China has the world's largest 4G network, covering all cities and major towns, Chen Zhaoxiong, vice minister of industry and information technology told the 2016 China Internet Conference.

China had around 2 million 4G base stations at the end of March, he added.

China's mobile Internet users hit 619 million at the end of last year, accounting for a bit more than 90 percent of the total netizens.

The Internet has become a critical element of China's economic development. The size of the Internet economy amounted to 1.12 trillion yuan (171 billion U.S. dollars) last year.

The conference, which lasts from Tuesday through Thursday, attracted nearly 1,000 attendees from home and abroad.



http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0621/c90000-9075496.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*China banking industry assets rise 16.7%*

BEIJING - The total assets of China's banking industry reached 208.6 trillion yuan ($32.09 trillion) at the end of March, up 16.7 percent year on year, the country's banking regulator said on Thursday.

Gross liability stood at 192.5 trillion yuan, an increase of 16.1 percent year on year, according to a statement on the website of the China Banking Regulatory Commission.

The banking industry continued its credit support to farmers, small firms, and projects related to people's livelihoods during the first quarter.

Outstanding agriculture-related loans amounted to 26.8 trillion yuan at the end of March, up 9.2 percent year on year. Outstanding loans to small firms increased 13.5 percent from one year earlier to 24.3 trillion yuan.

Credit card consumer loans and loans to affordable housing projects soared 20.4 percent and 63 percent, respectively.

Risks in China's banking industry are generally controllable, the statement said.

Commercial banks' non-performing loans ratio rose to 1.75 percent at the end of March, up 0.07 percentage points from the end of December.

The banking sector posted steady profit growth during the first quarter. Commercial lenders raked in 471.6 billion yuan in profits from January to March, up 6.32 percent year on year, according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Does anyone know the real growth rate of the Chinese economy here?


----------



## Mista

*Jack Ma reiterates importance of honour, says Singapore is a great example*

Alibaba founder Jack Ma has recently come under fire for commenting that China's unbranded goods are usually better than their branded counterparts.

"The problem is that the fake products today, they make better quality, better price than the real product, than the real names," he said in Hangzhou at Alibaba's investor's day on Tuesday (14 Jun).


Noting that the "way of doing business has changed" due to the presence of Chinese factories marketing their lower cost, brand-free imitations to consumers via e-commerce platforms like Alibaba, Jack Ma still holds true to his company being able to handle the problem "better than any government, any organisation, any people in the world".

He admits, though, that the problem cannot be eradicated completely, due to the 'human instinct' retaining a market for cheaper goods. Yet, the seemingly lack of efforts to date has been the subject of increasing scrutiny, with the Chinese government criticising the company for failing to curb fakes, and the US government issuing a stern warning that the company can be put back on the "Notorious Markets List" if they fail to be stricter on pirates.

However, professor of law and co-director of the Center for Law and Intellectual Property at Texas A&M University Peter Yu has come to the e-commerce merchant's defence, stating that Jack Ma was "most likely referencing "A-grade" goods that are so difficult to tell apart that they can only be verified by lab technicians or the original manufacturer".

He added, "The part of the story that isn't emphasised is how much money and effort those auction sites have already put in to police the networks."

As a long-time advocate of building a 'trust system', Jack Ma has spoken at length on various occasions on how the success of Alibaba came from a strong value system, and has recently emphasised that "China should not look to rely on having cheaper products, but instead rely on the trust or honour between people."

While it is easy to jump the gun and point out the hypocrisy of Alibaba and Jack Ma after his recent comments, perhaps his speech for the Honour International Symposium 2016 held in Singapore from 19 to 20 May would give us a clearer insight.

*Building trust through honesty*

During the speech, he reiterated the importance of honour and trust, and stated that Singapore is a great example for the Chinese speaking world.

"I fully agree with the beliefs of the Singapore government, the level of development that it has achieved today, and its international status, but the most important factor is its steadfast commitment to 'honour', which includes respect, righteousness, integrity (and) responsibility."

As founder of an e-commerce giant, it comes as a surprise that Jack Ma did not think highly of businessmen in the past, because to him, the societal value that they created was very limited.

However, after starting his own business, he realised that decisions made related to money and profits are not strategic, but those made based on values have a higher guarantee of bringing longevity and success to the company.

When he first started Alibaba, people around had no faith in the venture, "Everyone said we were lunatics or cheats". He cites their survival though, not to money, resources or human talent, for they had none, but to the strong company values and beliefs they held.

Alibaba started out by connecting Chinese foreign trading companies with their overseas orders - a year after, though, the overseas transactions could not break even the annual fee Alibaba charged them.

Disappointed in the results and themselves, the staff decided to speak to the clients with full honesty, even offering them a refund and that no hard feelings will be held if they don't sign up for another year.

"E-commerce will have a great future, but results may not be instant."

Instead of creating animosity and a loss of trust, what actually resulted was Alibaba earning the trust and belief of clients, who encouraged the staff, and expressed that they understood that it will take time for foreign clients to move to an online platform.

*"Do not bribe"*

Jack Ma also states that success has nothing to do with capability, but correct critical choices.

"As a businessman, the most important decision to determine a company's destiny has nothing to do with money."

He recalls back to 2002, when Alibaba was in a difficult situation and wasn't even able to hit their goals of a $1 profit, due to the internet bubble burst.

Their lifeline was to win a website design business, but it also required them to offer bribes (a common under the table technique), and it was a fork in the road that they took an all-day meeting to discuss.

The final decision was they that would rather close down than offer bribes, opting to find more jobs to maintain the integrity of the company. Their risky choice paid off, and they began making profits again soon enough.

However, it was at a year end review that he found out that 60 per cent of the sales profits came from two employees who were actively offering bribes. To stay true to their words, they had no choice but to let the two employees go, choosing their values over profits.

From then, the rule "do not bribe" was written into the employees' code of conduct, with immediate expulsion being the result of its violation.

*"Do not take bribes"*

The situation soon turned around when companies started offering Alibaba employees bribes. To counter that, every Alibaba contract has this written on it:

"Thank you for doing business with us. We hope that in our future business interactions, our employees cannot ask for bribes and you will not offer us bribes. If we discover any such situation, our group will never do business with you."

By enforcing rules that don't even allow employees to take free rides or any types of gifts, Jack Ma says that his staff have grown to be respected within the business and working world - not simply because of how big the company is, but due to their strong value system.

*Building a system of trust*

Taobao, Alibaba's online marketplace, garnered much popularity at its opening, but Jack Ma realised that while a lot of communication was happening between sellers and buyers, transactions were not taking place due to the lack of trust between both sides.

That year, he participated the World Economic Forum in Davos, and in reaching there found out that all the business owners were talking about corporate social responsibility. It was then he realised what e-commerce in China needed - a system which promoted societal development.

On that day itself, he created Alipay, which seeks to address the nagging problem e-commerce in China had - a lack of trust.

With the implementation, Alibaba created a system of trust by having users provide reviews, Alipay facilitating transactions and its data-driven system which promotes credibility and ratings.

Ending off with "If there is a significant human potential that has not been realised, I believe mutual trust and credibility is the biggest undiscovered fortune. Only when we pay attention and care about 'honour', will we 'honour' ourselves. I believe it is only then that we can earn other people's 'honour'.", we can only guess that this speech came, albeit early, as a response to his critics.

http://business.asiaone.com/news/jack-ma-reiterates-importance-honour-says-singapore-great-example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oprih

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Does anyone know the real growth rate of the Chinese economy here?


Faster than india's real growth rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Gordon Chang and other doomsayers will be disappointed._

-------
*China maintained stable growth in Q2: UBS*
2016-07-04 15:56 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

The upcoming release of official Chinese economic indicators will show the country maintained stable growth in the second quarter of 2016, UBS predicted in a report on Monday.

The Swiss bank put China's Q2 growth at 6.7 percent year on year, flat with the first quarter.

"Property sales may have moderated further and industrial production growth stabilized. Infrastructure investment likely stayed strong to offset downward pressures from still-weak private investment," it said.

The forecast came less than two weeks ahead of the official release of data including GDP, industrial output, fixed-asset investment (FAT) and retail sales for the past quarter.

UBS believes Q2 will mark a peak of growth momentum in the ongoing mini-cycle, and it forecast moderation during the remainder of 2016.

But it said it expects the government to intensify policy support if necessary to ensure the country meets a full-year growth target of 6.5 percent to 7 percent.

As for June's data, UBS forecast rising FAT, milder consumer price growth, narrowed industrial deflation and falling export growth. New total social financing probably picked up from May, and foreign exchange reserves dropped, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm Midea gets over 50% of Germany’s Kuka*
AFP_•_July 7, 2016

Shanghai (AFP) - Chinese appliance giant Midea has secured majority control in German industrial robotics supplier Kuka, it said Thursday, with a multi-billion-euro offer that stoked controversy in Europe.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-firm-midea-gets-over-50-germany-kuka-105512310--finance.html

------------------------------------​*China's June forex reserves unexpectedly rise to $3.21 trillion*
3 hours ago

BEIJING, July 7 (Reuters) - China' foreign exchange reserves in June unexpectedly rose $20 billion to $3.21 trillion, central bank data showed on Thursday, rebounding from a 5-year low in May.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/chinas-june-forex-reserves-unexpectedly-082255436.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

JSCh said:


> :
> *China's June forex reserves unexpectedly rise to $3.21 trillion*
> 3 hours ago
> 
> BEIJING, July 7 (Reuters) - China' foreign exchange reserves in June unexpectedly rose $20 billion to $3.21 trillion, central bank data showed on Thursday, rebounding from a 5-year low in May.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/chinas-june-forex-reserves-unexpectedly-082255436.html


.
Damn! More disappointment for Gordon Chang and other doomsayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Gordon Chang: China Headed for Crash in 6 Months*
*Published on Jul 1, 2013
'The Coming Collapse of China ' author Gordon Chang gives his outlook for China's economy.

*







*Gordon Chang: The Reasons For China's Imminent Bust*

*Uploaded on Nov 18, 2011
This podcast was presented on November 18, 2011

The global dominant narrative about China is wrong, claims Gordon Chang. Don't expect it to be the 

*






*Gordon Chang: China is Going Backwards Right Now*

*Uploaded on Nov 16, 2011
Subscribe to Conversations with Casey for free: http://bit.ly/Caseys_Daily 
At the Casey Research/Sprott Summit When Money Dies, Gordon Chang, a columnist for Forbes, spoke with Stefan Molyneux about the past, present and future of China.

*






*Gordon Chang: "The Coming Collapse of China" - FoxNews 110119*
*Uploaded on Jan 19, 2011
http://video.foxnews.com/#/v/4501190/...
http://www.gordonchang.com/collapse.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_G...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

This Gordon Chang has zero shred of credibility.

He is a clown but a "clever" one. Why? He is able to make a very good living in the US.

He has been postponing his prediction for more than 15 years, yet he is still highly sought after by the China bashers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Large gas field discovered in SW China*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-08 01:03:20

BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- China Geological Survey (CGS) said a large natural gas field that could meet the needs of 10 million people has been discovered in southwest China's Guizhou Province.

Geologists discovered four layers of shale gas and oil gas in Anye Well 1 in Zunyi, according to the Ministry of Land and Resources' CGS.

A test conducted in one of the layers found a steady daily output of 100,000 cubic meters, the CGS said in a statement.

The accessible gas reserve in the well is estimated at about 100 billion cubic meters, which can meet the residential, industrial and agricultural needs of a region with 10 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

ahojunk said:


> This Gordon Chang has zero shred of credibility.
> 
> He is a clown but a "clever" one. Why? He is able to make a very good living in the US.
> 
> He has been postponing his prediction for more than 15 years, yet he is still highly sought after by the China bashers.




Some Chinese believe Gordon Chang is actually working for Chinese government. You may want to give him some credit for what the wonderful job he has done so far, strategic deception. 

Let's look at this way, his 2001 "The Coming Collapse of China" worked perfectly well with China's strategy then "Hide your strength and buy your time", and since then he has been busy keeping up revising the date of "China's Imminent Collapse". The Uncle Sam may have bought into Gordon Chang's theory and go easy with China in the past 15 years, until woke up recently in state of shock that China has now grown into a giant with his own size and it is now freaking unstoppable.

China can't be where it is today without Gordon Chang's selfless contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China built first cable-suspended bridge for Africa*
2016-07-08 17:26:55 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Huang Shan





Mohammed VI Bridge in Morocco, the largest cable-stayed bridge in Africa built by China's MBEC, opened to traffic on July 7, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]


Africa's longest cable-suspended bridge, built by China's Zhongtie Major Bridge Engineering Group Co., LTD, officially opened to traffic on July 7, 2016.

952 meters long and just over 30 meters wide, the Mohammed VI Bridge is Morocco's first cable-suspended bridge, and links the capital Rabat with the northwestern city of Sale.

Completion of the bridge is regarded as a landmark in China's bridge construction capability, and the country's bridge building activities around the world.

The bridge is part of the 42 km-long Rabat motorway bypass, and is expected to play a positive role in enhancing "One Belt One Road" initiatives.







http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/07/08/4001s933502.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*US expert: China's economic transformation breathtaking*
By Xue Yujie, Qiu Lijie (People's Daily Online) 09:30, July 10, 2016


San Francisco, June 8, — There are enormously effective improving economic performance in China. *No one is free of problems if you are trying to manage the economy. I don't feel China is doing badly,"* Nicholas Hope, director of the Stanford Center for International Development (SCID) recently told People's Daily Online, looking back at China's economic development in the past decades. 

Worked as the Chief of the World Bank External Debt Division, Hope recalled China's economic policy reform when he first visited China in 1993. He told People's Daily Online, "It worked very well. The macro reform that attempted to set up the most socialist market economy, that also worked very well."

In his opinion, he divided China's reform era into two parts. From 1978 to 1993, goods and services were still provided partially by the government. But the free market was sprouting. By 1993, the reform of the household responsibility system happened in rural areas. And there were boom and bust cycle beginning in 1994 and continuing now, which was sort of reemphasized by the 3rd Plenum of the 18th Party Congress . *"So that second era is in some way even more challenging than the first, the first was difficult because we had a command economy that suddenly wanted to become a market economy," he said.*

In November 1993, China announced the establishment of the socialist market economic system in the Third Plenum of the 14th Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and put forward the Fifty Decisions that involved a series of reforms aimed at overhauling its economy over the next decade. "It was extremely ambitious, and it involved just about everything you could think of it," Hope told People's Daily Online.

In 1994, Hope came back to Washington, D.C. as the Country Director for China at the World Bank. In 2000, Hope joined Stanford University and was involved with Chinese economy on a day-to-day basis.

"I had high hopes that foreign banks would involve themselves more heavily in the Chinese financial system, particularly after the WTO accession, and that hasn't really happened to a very large extent. The financial system still does not allocate resources in a market-determined fashion," Hope said. To illustrate this, he took China's "zombie firms" for example. Although some firms were bankrupt but kept alive by local decision makers. "Partly because I guess they don't want unemployed workers and others to be unhappy. "A lot of the loans that are made to these firms are simply used to pay wages and sometimes pensions, and they are not used for productive investment.

In addition to human capital, Hope emphasized the importance of greater efficiency in investment to economic growth, "China over the years has done wonderful job in investing in infrastructure." Infrastructure development remains a top priority for China's government mainly in roads and rails, electricity, and telecommunications. Hope added that China should improve its investment efficiency in other industries.

According to a report released by the government in January 2016, China's GDP growth rate moderated to 6.8 percent for the fourth quarter and 6.9 percent for 2015. The annual pace was the weakest in the quarter century. When asked about China's economic slowdown, Hope told People's Daily Online, *"A few years ago at a conference with Tsinghua University, we had a very distinguished panel making presentations on the likely growth under China's 12th Five-Year Plan. At the 12th Five-Year Plan people were suggesting that the growth would be 7 to 8 percent. That didn't surprise me. Nothing grows at 10 percent forever, and China is the same."*

He said "Slower growth in China was inevitable, now the concern I think the government has in the current situation is to grow slow faster than desirable, given the sort of constraints that the Chinese government has to deal with, given job creation, given migration from rural areas into urban areas, given the expectations of the Chinese citizens for continuing improvements and wellbeing. "

In March, the Government Work Report emphasized strengthening supply-side reform through cutting low-end supply while increasing high-end supply and public products and services. Chinese president Xi Jinping also called for "resolutely push forward supply-side structural reform" in a speech on May 16. "My response is that the supply-side reform proposals all make senses," Hope said. Meanwhile, he suggested that Chinese government should be more cautious when taking actions.

Hope raised a case in the steel industry as example. "When you talk about reducing excess capacity of steel production, you couldn't reproduce the extent of 300 million tones a year then you cut the other production to 150 million times the next year. That is not going to solve the problems, but it creates problems, " Hope said. Such bold and aggressive actions would create a large amount of displaced workers that need to be retrained and moved, and require a large fiscal capacity to take care of the unemployed workers.

* "It was a unique event in world history, in which so many people improved their wellbeing by so much, over such a short period. It's a most extraordinary triumph for humanity. The transformation of the Chinese economy has been breathtaking. China as the second economy, almost equal to the US in the trading economy in terms of goods and merchandise trade, has played a major role in the evolution of the global economy."*

@Beidou2020

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

The current five years plan focuses on transformation of Chinese economy into an innovation led growth. If you look at the ground realities it is already beginning to happen. Just look at the number of patents claimed by chinese firms. 

The shift from quantity to quality is just amazing... just the speed of it!

Give China five years and see how it brings many out of poverty and reaches a middle income level for most chinese.

Can you imagine the impact of that on the world?

Chinese development model can be great thing to copy by countries like Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistanisage

China is unstoppable future ECONOMIC POWER.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Pakistanisage said:


> China is unstoppable future ECONOMIC POWER.



True. What can your country learn from your friend? 

What can your people and establishment learn from them?

This a golden opportunity for your country to set up its own 5 years plans cycle for the next 25 years. Even if executed to 50% level the poverty in your country will vanish and your people won't have to go GCC to labour.

Imagine the dignity and pride... 

Copy the success of others shamelessly. Change your fortunes... You will find great willingess at levels in China to come and help. Many of your countrymen don't realise how much goodwill is there in China for you. At common chinese level!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> "I had high hopes that foreign banks would involve themselves more heavily in the Chinese financial system, particularly after the WTO accession, and that hasn't really happened to a very large extent.



Which is a good thing. Thank goodness. Once foreign banks takeover, your economy and sovereignty will be under foreigners control

Just keep that in mind. Let me control a country's money, I not care who writes the laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Jlaw said:


> Which is a good thing. Thank goodness. Once foreign banks takeover, your economy and sovereignty will be under foreigners control
> 
> Just keep that in mind. Let me control a country's money, I not care who writes the laws.



The Chinese banks are one of the biggest in the world. They sit on more than 20 tillions in savings... so there is no shortage of money in China. The bigger question is what to do with it in prudent manner.

The opening up of financial sector is meant for local private players to enter the market and create a competitive environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Which is a good thing. Thank goodness. Once foreign banks takeover, your economy and sovereignty will be under foreigners control
> 
> Just keep that in mind. Let me control a country's money, I not care who writes the laws.



China's financial sector is very regulated, even much more than already tight Taiwan system.

In fact, after the 1997 crisis, most East Asian states took steps to recover financial sovereignty.

The hopes of the US expert will never be realized, for sure, I guess what he is talking about is investment. But, China is already one of the top FDI receivers in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese GDP Driven by ’at Your Service’ Not Manufacturing: Chart*

Bloomberg News
July 11, 2016 — 9:40 AM CST








As China reports gross domestic product this week, the structure of the world’s second-largest economy has evolved, with services, categorized as tertiary industries, now contributing a majority of GDP. In the January-March quarter, which includes the annual new year festival when most factories close and hundreds of millions of people travel, *services accounted for a record high 57 percent of economic output*, compared with 38 percent from manufacturing-led secondary industries and the rest from agriculture.

_— With assistance by Lee Miller


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...en-by-at-your-service-not-manufacturing-chart_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> China's financial sector is very regulated, even much more than already tight Taiwan system.
> 
> In fact, after the 1997 crisis, most East Asian states took steps to recover financial sovereignty.
> 
> The hopes of the US expert will never be realized, for sure, I guess what he is talking about is investment. But, China is already one of the top FDI receivers in the world.


Regulated is one thing. But from things that happened in the past, regulations can change due to pressure and influence. If foreigners were allowed to run Chinese banks, China will lose its sovereignty. One thing is for sure, the 1998 Asian financial crisis was a perfect storm for foreigners to undermine SK 's sovereignty as their financial institutions rules were regulated by IMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Indeed, fully agree with the headline.


----------



## TaiShang

*Entrepreneurs jump into robotics industry*
China Daily, July 12, 2016






Robots on display at an industry expo in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on July 10, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua] 


A gray robot with a strange shape attracts the attention of insiders from the robotics industry. It is able to write calligraphy with a brush and is one of the star exhibits at the three-day China National Robotics Development Forum 2016 in Chongqing, a major platform for Chinese robot makers to showcase their competitiveness.

Liang Jinlong, sales manager of the Beijing Up-tech Harmony Co, which designs and makes the machine, said the company mainly builds robots to be used for educational purposes in schools and universities. It also provides other services, such as customized robots.

Liang is confident about the future of the company and the potential of the robotics industry in China due to the increasing interest from the public and the encouraging policy of the government.

The company was set up in 2013 in response to the robot fever. However, he is a little bit embarrassed when being asked about the revenue of the business, emphasizing the startup is paying more attention to winning more markets, rather than gaining profits.

Paul Ni, a principal at consulting firm Roland Berger, said that despite a late start, the robotics industry in China has enjoyed a large and rapid boost thanks to favorable policies. In the past years the public has also shown greater interest in robots and artificial intelligence than ever before, especially after some remarkable wins by the AlphaGo game-playing program against a South Korean go master, Ni said.

Sun Youxian, the former director-general of the Chinese Association of Automation, agreed with Paul, saying the industry is still facing challenges. Robotics has become a key part of the trend toward informatization and industrialization, and the technology has become the weather vane of the innovation and development of an intelligent society.

A little robot from Guangdong Libin Medical Science and Technology Co may cause experts to be concerned in other ways. The company produces a medical recovery robot－but it's essentially just an app in a pad, built into a robot-shaped shell. Patients even have to input their own temperature and blood pressure manually.

Gao Zhiwei, deputy general manager of Libin, said: "The current robot could be regarded as the first generation. It doesn't have many robotic functions because the company is making lots of efforts to build up the smart ecosystem, which is the most important and most difficult function for such medical robots."

Gao said the company has 50 employees, 20 of whom are research personnel, and they have started to design the second-generation robot with an HD camera and some basic robotic functions, such as walking and voice control.

He is confident about the future of his product, saying as long as Chinese policy toward the robotics industry doesn't change too much, the recovery robot will represent the trend of the modern medical service.

Ni said lots of startups want to enter the industry and profit from the hot market, but he doesn't think all of them are ready, either technologically or in terms of manufacturing. "It's good that Chinese robot companies have high confidence in themselves. But, these enterprises should realize there is still a huge gap between them and the United States and European robotics industries.

Many of them still don't have the ability to compete in the market, either at home and abroad," Ni said. "Therefore, improving and updating technology means a lot to them."

***

A potential bright spot for China's new economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

http://fortune.com/2016/07/14/dalian-wanda-hollywood-paramount/

The conglomerate run by China’s richest man Wang Jianlin, Dalian Wanda Group, is after a 49% stake in Hollywood studio Paramount, Reuters reported.

If completed, the deal would be Wanda’s second major dive into Hollywood, after its January buyout of Hollywood producer Legendary Pictures for $3.5 billion marked Asia’s biggest deal in Tinseltown since Sony  SNE 1.86% acquired Columbia Pictures in the late 1980s.

The deal is anything but certain, however. Paramount’s owner Viacom  VIAB -0.18% is in the midst of an ongoing struggle over the future of the company. The row is being fought between controlling shareholder Sumner Redstone, who opposes the Paramount sale, and CEO Philippe Dauman, who supports it.

Should a deal come to fruition, it would make a quick Hollywood prince out of Wanda’s Wang Jianlin, who is in the midst of transforming Wanda from a real estate developer in China to an international conglomerate focused on consumer services, particularly tourism, entertainment, and sports. Last year it spent $5 billion on overseas acquisitions including race promoter World Triathalon Corp., Infront Sports & Media (which holds broadcasting rights for the next two World Cups), and a piece of Spanish soccer club Atlético Madrid.




This spring, Wanda opened a theme park in southern China that Wang said would make Disney wish it hadn’t opened its Shanghai Disneyland. “They shouldn’t have entered China,” Wang warned Disney  DIS -0.11% in May.

Wanda is also building a movie studio in the former Germany-controlled costal town of Qingdao that it hopes will rival Hollywood’s offerings. “While Wanda Studios Qingdao was designed to take advantage of the new geographic mobility of movie production, the operation offered something that its global competitors could not: special access to the fastest growing film market in the world,” wrote Henry McGee and Willy Shih in a Harvard Business School case study of the studio, which is set to be completed next spring.

Wang says Wanda’s investments in film and entertainment are simply means of following the trends in China. “Why did Wanda go into the cultural industry and sports industry?” Wang said in a speech last year. “The cultural industry in the U.S. accounts for 24% of GDP. U.S. top exports are not weapons and passenger planes, but cultural products, which include movies, music, comics and book copyrights etc. Currently, the cultural industry in China accounts for just 3% of GDP.”

The Paramount deal would be among Wanda’s most ambitious. Viacom wants the deal to value Paramount between $8 billion and $10 billion, the _Wall Street Journal_ reported. That’s would amount to a higher sum than Wanda paid for Legendary or the U.S. theater chain AMC, which it bought for $2.6 billion back in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's industrial output growth speeds up*
Xinhua, July 15, 2016

Growth of China's industrial output picked up in June mainly *thanks to strong performance in the high-tech and equipment manufacturing sectors*, official data showed Friday.

Industrial output grew 6.2 percent year on year in June, up from 6.0 percent growth in April and May, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced.

Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises with annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (3.22 million U.S. dollars).

Month on month, industrial output gained 0.47 percent in June.

After more than a decade of double-digit growth, annual industrial growth slowed to 8.3 percent in 2014 and 6.1 percent in 2015.

The upbeat reading for industrial output was among a series of economic data released by the NBS, pointing to more signs of stabilizing.

China's gross domestic product for the second quarter and the first half of 2016 both grew by 6.7 percent, the same as the first quarter, NBS data showed.

*In the first half of the year, industrial output grew 6.0 percent year on year, higher than the 5.8-percent growth in the first quarter.*

In addition to the faster growth, the structure of China's industry is also improving, with output in energy-intensive and low-end sectors stagnating or even declining.

However, industrial output for high-tech equipment manufacturing sectors jumped 10.2 percent and 8.1 percent, respectively, much faster than overall growth, NBS data showed.

The two sectors contributed 12.1 percent and 32.6 percent of China's total industrial output in the first half of the year, NBS said. Endi

***
_
And the collapse continues..._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's Q2 GDP grows 6.7 pct*
2016-07-15 10:12 Xinhua Finance in BEIJING

China's gross domestic product expanded 6.7 percent year on year in the second quarter of 2016, stable from the first quarter, the National Bureau of Statistics
said on Friday.

*China's property investment grows 6.1 pct in H1*

Investment in China's property sector rose 6.1 percent year on year in the first half of 2016, slightly lower than 6.2 percent registered in the first quarter, official data showed Friday.

China's fixed-asset investment up 9 pct in H1

China's fixed-asset investment grew 9 percent in the first half of 2016, compared with a 10.7-percent growth recorded in the first quarter, official data showed Friday.

*China retail sales up 10.3 pct in H1*

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.3 percent year on year in the first half of this year, staying flat with the 10.3-percent growth for the first quarter, official data showed on Friday.

*China's new yuan loans rise to 1.38 trillion yuan in June*

China's new yuan-denominated lending in June stood at 1.38 trillion yuan (about 205.97 billion U.S. dollars), up 104.4 billion yuan from a year earlier, official data showed on Friday. The M2, a broad measure of money supply that covers cash in circulation and all deposits, rose 11.8 percent year on year to 149.05 trillion yuan by the end of June, the People's Bank of China said in a statement on its website. The narrow measure of money supply (M1), which covers cash in circulation plus demand deposits, rose 24.6 percent year on year to 44.36 trillion yuan.

*China's industrial output growth speeds up*

Growth of China's industrial output picked up in June mainly thanks to strong performance in the high-tech and equipment manufacturing sectors, official data showed Friday. Industrial output grew 6.2 percent year on year in June, up from 6.0 percent growth in April and May, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced. Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises with annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (3.22 million U.S. dollars). Month on month, industrial output gained 0.47 percent in June. In the first half of the year, industrial output grew 6.0 percent year on year, higher than the 5.8-percent growth in the first quarter.


---------------#####---------------​
 
*China retail sales up 10.3 pct in H1*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-15 11:05:26

BEIJING, July 15 (Xinhua) -- China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.3 percent year on year in the first half of this year, staying flat with the 10.3-percent growth in the first quarter, official data showed on Friday.

Total retail sales of consumer goods stood at 15.6 trillion yuan (2.2 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first half of 2016, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

Retail sales in rural areas expanded by 11 percent year on year, outpacing the 10.2 percent rate for sales in urban areas.

In June, retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.6 percent year on year, compared with 10-percent growth for May, NBS data showed.

In the first six months, online sales surged by 28.2 percent year on year to 2.2 trillion yuan.

A confluence of factors, including rising salaries and subdued consumer prices, were behind the strength in the first quarter.

Retail sales have contributed significantly to China's economic growth as the country shifts from an export-driven economy to a consumer society.

In 2015, consumption contributed 66.4 percent to China's GDP, up 15.4 percentage points from 2014.

---------------#####---------------​
*China's electricity consumption picks up in H1 *
Xinhua, July 14, 2016

China's electricity use rose 2.7 percent year on year in the first half of 2016, official data showed Thursday.

Electricity consumption totaled 2.8 trillion kilowatt hours in the first six months, according to data from the National Development and Reform Commission.

Electricity use in the service sector and agricultural sector rose 9.2 percent and 7.7 percent, respectively, in the January-June period, while the industrial sector saw an increase of 0.5 percent.

In June alone, electricity consumption increased 2.6 percent year on year to 492.5 billion kilowatt hours, the commission said.

The data points to positive changes in China's economic structure, as power use in the service sector grew faster than the industrial sector, Zhao Chenxin, spokesperson of the commission, said at a press conference.

---------------#####---------------​
*China greenlights 96 fixed-asset investment projects in Jan-June *
Updated: Jul 14,2016 2:04 PM Xinhua

China’s top economic planner approved 96 fixed-asset investment projects with total investment reaching 461.6 billion yuan ($71 billion) in the first six months of 2016, an official said on July 14.

In June alone, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) approved 23 projects involving 151.1 billion yuan, which cover transportation, high technology and water conservation, said NDRC spokesperson Zhao Chenxin at a press conference.

China’s fixed-asset investment grew 9.6 percent year on year in the first five months, 0.9 percentage points lower than that recorded in the first four months of 2016, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

The investment structure was improved with more money spent on high-tech and service sectors, while less money went into industries with high energy consumption or excessive capacity, according to the NBS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*SOEs post better profit performance*
Source: Xinhua | July 15, 2016, Friday |



Print Edition


CHINESE centrally administered state-owned enterprises reported better financial performances in the first half of 2016 *as the market-oriented reform measures began to take effect*, said the country’s SOE regulator yesterday.

*The total profit of China’s 106 centrally administered SOEs stood at 623.47 billion yuan (US$93.3 billion) in the first six months, down 3 percent year on year, but the fall narrowed by 2.4 percentage poi*nts compared with the first six months of last year, according to the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission.

Thirty-eight SOEs reported an increase of over 10 percent in revenue while 16 saw their income grow more than 30 percent.

*SOEs in the coal, electricity, water and air transport sectors saw their output and sales rise steadily.*

Six SOEs saw a turnaround in their financial performance from suffering losses in the first quarter of the year to making profits in the second, according to the SASAC.

It attributed the improvement to the market-oriented SOE reforms. China plans to merge the centrally administered SOEs to bring their total number within 100 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*IMF inches up China forecast*
By Chen Weihua in New York (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-07-20 10:32 

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has slightly revised upwards its 2016 forecast for China, while cutting its forecast for global economic growth this year and next year, partly as a result of the unexpected UK vote to leave the European Union.

The IMF cut its global forecast for 2016 and 2017 by 0.1 percentage point each to 3.1 percent and 3.4 percent respectively, compared with the forecast made in April.

It said the Brexit causes "substantial" increase in economic, political and institutional uncertainty. "If not for Brexit, global forecast would have been slightly higher," said the IMF World Economic Outlook Update released on Tuesday.

It forecast the UK economy to grow 1.7 percent this year, 0.2 percentage point less than the forecast made in April. Next year, the nation's growth will slow to 1.3 percent, down 0.9 point from the April estimate and the biggest reduction among advanced economies.

For the euro area, the fund raised its forecast by 0.1 point this year, to 1.6 percent, and lowered it by 0.2 point for 2017 to 1.4 percent.

China's growth forecast for 2016 is up 0.1 percentage point to 6.6 percent, and remains unchanged for 2017 at 6.2 percent.

Brexit fallout is likely to be muted for China, the world's second-largest economy, because of its limited trade and financial links with the UK.

"However, should growth in the European Union be affected significantly, the adverse effect on China could be material," the IMF said.

The IMF said the near-term outlook in China has improved due to recent policy support. Benchmark lending rates were cut five times in 2015, fiscal policy turned expansionary in the second half of the year, infrastructure spending picked up and credit growth accelerated.

The fund also described the indicators of real activity as "somewhat stronger than expected" in China, reflecting policy stimulus.

"While global industrial activity and trade have been lackluster amid China's rebalancing and generally weak investment in commodity exporters, recent months have seen some pick-up due to stronger infrastructure investment in China and higher oil prices," the IMF said.

Maurice Obstfeld, IMF's economic counsellor and director of research department, said the IMF upgraded forecast for China in the view of the support that the Chinese authority has been providing for the economy.

He admitted that China and EU are important mutual trade partners and the anticipated slowdown in Europe and in the baseline will affect China slightly, possibly by 0.1 percentage points in 2016 and 2017.

"So the effect is there. It's offsetting the lift coming from policy the authority has taken to hit their growth target," he told a press briefing on Tuesday.

Obstfeld expressed concern about some imbalances in the Chinese economy, such as impaired assets in the banking system and the slow progress in shifting the economy from state-owned enterprise system to be more privately owned system.

He described it as countering to the trends IMF thinks Chinese economy is going and the trends the Chinese authority wants the economy to go. "So that leads us to leave our 2017 number unchanged," he said.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Monday called for more private and semi-public businesses to invest in the key projects to be launched during China's 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20). He said the interests and legitimate rights of investors should be protected.

"The fact that, despite the uncertainties caused by Brexit, the IMF's growth short-term forecast for China remains largely unchanged suggests that the immediate domestic and external threats to China's growth have abated. However, there remain longer-term challenges to sustaining this growth without creating further risks in the financial system," said Eswar Prasad, a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution and a professor at Cornell University.

Prasad, a former IMF official and once its head in China, said the updated IMF forecast helps repudiate the excessively pessimistic views about China's economy that were rampant in financial markets earlier this year, although there is still plenty of ammunition for pessimists to maintain their negative outlook.

The IMF report also said Brexit's fallout is likely to be felt in Japan, where a stronger yen will limit growth. The IMF cut Japan's 2016 growth forecast by 0.2 percentage point, to 0.3 percent. Next year, Japan's economy, the world's third-largest, is expected to expand 0.1 percent, 0.2 percentage point more than predicted in April, due to a postponement of the consumption tax increase.

In the US, weaker-than-expected growth in the first quarter prompted the IMF to reduce its 2016 forecast to a gain of 2.2 percent, 0.2 percentage point less than the April outlook. The IMF left its 2017 forecast for US growth unchanged at 2.5 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's top sovereign wealth fund's assets surge*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-22 21:08:16

BEIJING, July 22 (Xinhua) -- China Investment Corporation (CIC), the country's top sovereign wealth fund, announced Friday that its total assets had grown to over 810 billion U.S. dollars at the end of 2015, from 200 billion U.S. dollars of registered capital in 2007 when it was founded.

The annualized growth rate of the company's state-owned capital reached 15.3 percent over the eight years, according to the company's 2015 annual report released on Friday.

This is the first time for the wholly state-owned company, also one of the world's largest sovereign wealth funds, to have disclosed the cumulative growth rate of its state-owned capital since its inception.

Headquartered in Beijing, CIC was established as a vehicle to diversify China's foreign exchange holdings and seek maximum returns for its shareholders within acceptable risk tolerance.

The government injected 49 billion dollars in additional funding to the company in 2011.

In 2015, a challenging year for CIC and the global economy, the company prudently coped with challenges by exploring new business opportunities and refining its corporate governance, thereby renewing progress in overseas investment and management, Ding Xuedong, chairman and CEO of CIC, was quoted by the report as saying.

In CIC's overseas investment portfolio, public equity, fixed income, absolute return, long-term assets, and cash products accounted for 47.47percent, 14.44 percent, 12.67 percent, 22.16 percent, 3.26 percent respectively, according to the report.

Due to volatility in global financial markets and foreign exchange losses triggered by an appreciating U.S. dollar, CIC's overseas investments generated a U.S. dollar-denominated net return of negative 2.96 percent in 2015, said CIC, adding that it had enjoyed a net cumulative annualized return of 4.58 percent in overseas investments.

CIC also said it ramped up investments in assets that generate stable returns such as real estate and infrastructure in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*WHY PEARL RIVER IS THE WORLD’S BEST-SELLING PIANO*

Pearl River has committed to building the world’s best pianos on every level. When you shop for a piano, consider how much every Pearl River has to offer.





*Our Company Name Is Our Brand*

Pearl River is the World’s Best-Selling Piano, sold in over 100 countries. The Pearl River name has become a symbol of quality in the music industry, and a supplier of instruments to many retailers and even other manufacturers, who depend on us for reliable, high quality instruments!


*Total Control Over Manufacturing*

While many pianos are now made in facilities foreign to their headquarters, Pearl River has for our entire history controlled every step of the manufacturing process, from the selection of woods, to the crafting of actions, soundboards, wet sand-cast plates, and every other integral part of the piano. This control ensures a consistently high quality piano true to the exact scale-design.










*We Use High Quality, Seasoned Hardwoods*

While others often use less costly woods “select hardwoods” in their “consumer grade” pianos, Pearl River uses only the best woods for each application in every piano we make.

Our Grand Piano rims are made from Walnut, a dense hardwood that allows for our lower tension scale design. Lower tension scale design results in a warmer, richer tone with longer sustain, and is used in the world’s finest pianos. Our bridges and pin-blocks are crafted from Rock Maple, and our Lothar Thomma tapered soundboards are created from close grained, high quality northern Spruce (100%). The use of high quality woods is critical when making high quality musical instruments.


*Acclimatized for Worldwide Markets*

Pearl River takes pride in using state-of-the-art kilns to dry our woods. However, there is much more to “seasoning” woods than that. Both before and after the kiln drying, woods are expertly cured to specific moisture contents, which reduces the natural tendency for wood to swell and contract with humidity fluctuation. With over 8,000 moving parts, a piano’s woods must be “seasoned” to ensure reliability wherever the piano ends up living!











More info @http://www.pearlriverusa.com/about/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese, African companies ink 17-billion-USD deals *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-07-29 01:45:18 | Editor: huaxia



Chinese and African representatives attend a signing ceremony during the Seminar on China-Africa Business Cooperation in Beijing, capital of China, July 28, 2016. (Xinhua/Ding Haitao)

BEIJING, July 28 (Xinhua) -- Companies from China and Africa signed 39 deals worth around 17 billion U.S. dollars on Thursday.

The deals, involving financial institutions and enterprises, were signed on the eve of a meeting on delivering the outcomes of the Johannesburg Summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC).

More than 400 participants from government agencies, financial institutions, business associations and enterprises attended the Seminar on China-Africa Business Cooperation and Signing Ceremony in Beijing on Thursday.

The seminar was hosted by the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade (CCPIT), which is a supporting event for the Coordinators' Meeting of the Implementation of the Follow-up Actions of the Johannesburg Summit of the FOCAC.

During the seminar, participants exchanged views on industrial capacity cooperation, trade and investment facilitation and financial cooperation.

Chinese and African companies spanning the sectors of infrastructure, processing and manufacturing, finance, investment, energy, chemicals, agriculture, pharmaceutical and ICT, reached consensus for future cooperation.

Jiang Weixin, chairman of the CCPIT, said the development strategies of Africa and China were highly compatible, and the two sides have many advantages.

In the future, the CCPIT will work with its African counterparts to enhance communication, strengthen policy coordination, and organize more trade and investment events to boost China-Africa trade ties, said Jiang.

Chinese Vice President Li Yuanchao had a group meeting with the African delegates.

Hailing the success of the Johannesburg summit, Li called on China and the African countries to enhance mutual trust, promote pragmatic cooperation, expand people-to-people exchanges and improve coordination on global affairs.

State Councilor Yang Jiechi held separate meetings with the foreign minister of Chad, Moussa Faki Mahamat; Sudanese Presidential Assistant Al-Jaz; and Gambian Foreign Minister Neneh MacDouall-Gaye, exchanging views on China's ties with their respective countries as well as Africa as a whole.

At the summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) last December in Johannesburg, South Africa, Chinese President Xi Jinping announced ten major China-Africa cooperation plans for the next three years, backed by 60 billion U.S. dollars, including interest free loans and preferential policies.

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi met with his counterparts from Mali,Madagascar, Comoros and Democratic Republic of Congo.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

* China discovers huge potassium deposit*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-29 20:10:57

BEIJING, July 29 (Xinhua) -- A huge deposit of potassium, which China desperately needs for agriculture, has been discovered in the northwestern province of Qinghai, the Ministry of Land and Resources (MLR) announced Friday.

More than 156 million tonnes of potassium chloride was found during a preliminary exploration in the western part of the Qaidam Basin, according to the MLR.

More deposits are expected to be discovered, said the ministry.

The MLR called the recovery a "milestone" as China currently imports 70 percent of its potassium.

About 450 million mu (30 million hectares) of farmland in China uses potassium and about 6 million tonnes of potassium fertilizer is imported every year.

Canada, Russia and Belarus own 60 percent of the world's potassium fertilizer resources and production.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

Saturday, July 30, 2016, 11:05
*Fosun buys Indian pharma company*
By Wu Yiyao






*A view of Fosun Group signage in Shanghai. (Photo/IC)*​
Shanghai Fosun Pharmaceutical (Group) Co Ltd announced that it will acquire an 86.08 percent stake in Indian pharmaceutical enterprise Gland Pharma Ltd for $1.26 billion, in the largest overseas acquisition by a Chinese pharmaceutical company.

Gland Pharma, one of world's largest providers of injectable generic medicines, will remain headquartered in Hyderabad after the acquisition, and P.V.N. Raju, founder of Gland Pharma, and his son Ravi Penmetsa, will continue to be on the board. Penmetsa will continue to serve as managing director and CEO. The family will retain a stake in the company after the acquisition, according to the announcement.

The deal also included a payment of no more than $50 million, contingent on Gland Pharma's Enoxaparin sales in the US market.

Chen Qiyu, chairman of Fosun Pharma, said the deal will strengthen the company's global presence and accelerate its internationalization.

"It will enable us to provide more high-quality products and services to our patients worldwide. Fosun Pharma is dedicated to implementing our investment model of 'Combining China's Growth Momentum with Global Resources' with the win-win cooperation with Gland Pharma," said Chen.

China's pharmaceutical and healthcare enterprises have been expanding their appetites for acquiring stakes in overseas enterprises, particularly in fields of pharmaceuticals, biotechnologies and hospital assets, said market researchers.

According to data from Shanghai-based Wind Information, a financial information services provider, listed domestic players in healthcare and pharmaceuticals have reportedly acquired $3.9 billion total stakes in overseas companies in the first half of 2016, more than that of the entire year in 2015 and about tenfold the 2012 level.

Yan Tianyi, a researcher with Shenwan Hongyuan Securities Co, said a trend observed from these Chinese healthcare and pharmaceutical companies acquiring stakes in foreign companies is that Chinese buyers tend to look at those with proven overseas market demand, mature technologies and great potential for Chinese market demand.

Opportunities for buyers include pharmaceuticals, research and development resources, diagnosis and treatment technologies and internet-based information analysis, according to a research note from Shenwan Hongyuan Securities.

Gao Ting, head of China strategy at UBS Securities Co, said that as domestic enterprises take up going global strategies, more enterprises will look at opportunities to leverage resources from the overseas market, bringing more technologies, products and services into the domestic market to meet upgraded consumer demands.

Healthcare is one of the major sectors that will see more deals following this trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*Gov't agency issues document to guide SOE restructuring*
2016-07-27 09:04 | Global Times | _Editor: Li Yan_

The State Council Information Office issued a document on Tuesday to guide the restructuring and merger of the country's centrally administered State-owned enterprises (SOEs), said a statement on its website.

More government capital should be channeled toward crucial industries to support their development, according to the statement.

SOEs should become more innovative by optimizing their research and development programs and strengthening basic research for eventual application.

Companies in sectors including equipment manufacturing, construction and iron and coal should merge so as to pool their resources and cut production overcapacity.

Early in February, the State Council pledged to cut crude steel production by 100-150 million tons in the next five years .

Also, it plans to shut down 500 million tons of coal capacity and consolidate another 500 million tons over the next three to five years.

Through restructuring and mergers, centrally administered SOEs should achieve clear strategic positioning and rational overall structures, and enhance their innovation capacity and international competitiveness, said the statement.

Many centrally administered SOEs have announced or completed plans to merge.

For example, China North Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry Co and China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co merged into CRRC Co, said an announcement on the company's website.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Mega-merger of steel makers tests China's SOE reform*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-07-31 08:10

BEIJING - The restructuring plan for two major steel companies will be a touchstone for China's state-owned enterprise (SOE) reform.

Last month, Wuhan Iron and Steel and Shanghai-based Baosteel said they were planning for "strategic restructuring." If completed, the new behemoth will be the largest steel producer in China with annual output reaching at least 60 million tonnes a year.

The plan was announced as China's steel industry has suffered heavy losses due to overcapacity amid sagging global demand.

In 2015, more than half of China's steel companies reported losses totaling 64.53 billion yuan (9.78 billion U.S. dollars), the China Iron and Steel Association estimated.

Wuhan Iron and Steel reported a loss of 7.52 billion yuan. Baosteel's profits shrank by more than 80 percent from a year ago to its lowest level in 18 years.

Ma Guoqiang, Board chairman of Wuhan Iron and Steel, said restructuring is a must if China wants to cut excess steel capacity, improve efficiency and create globally competitive firms.

The steel sector was once a profit engine for China's economy as the infrastructure investment boom bolstered demand for commodities such as steel and cement.

As the economy cools, the production glut has been exacerbated.

Li Jin, deputy head of the China Enterprise Reform and Development Society, observed the restructuring will cut excess capacity of the two steel companies, and encourage them to use their complementary advantages to improve overall competitiveness.

The restructuring plan also marks a key part of the country's SOE reform, as the government has identified it as an essential step in the structural transformation of China's economy.

Over the last three decades, SOEs have underpinned China's emergence as a global manufacturing powerhouse and came to dominate key strategic sectors.

However, the traditional single-sided markets are now being disrupted by new technology firms and private companies, which has underlined the weaknesses of SOEs, such as inefficiency and high operational costs.

Chinese authorities unveiled a new chapter of SOE reform early this year, putting the focus of reform on mega-mergers of state groups in order to boost competitiveness through economies of scale.

After approval by the State Council, China International Travel Service Group Corporation is now a wholly owned subsidiary of the China National Travel Service (HK) Group Corporation.

The country has seen a mega-merger between its two largest train makers, CNR Corp. Ltd. and CSR Corp. Ltd. The government has also approved a merger between China Metallurgical Group and China Minmetals Corporation, both of which are Fortune 500 companies, and created the world's fourth-largest container shipper through the merger of China Ocean Shipping Group and China Shipping (Group) Company.

However, mega-mergers do not necessarily lead to good restructuring, Ma Guoqiang said, adding that realignment without true restructuring would not sort out the overcapacity problem.

Li Jin observed the size, complexity, and organizational culture of SOEs will also complicate implementation of reform.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

*Rio Olympic Line begins operation, all trains made in China*
By Zhang Tianrui (People's Daily Online) 15:21, August 01, 2016






Line 4 of the Rio Underground System, which exclusively utilizes China-made trains, is set to start operating today. Line 4 will transport 300,000 people per day. The travel time from downtown Rio to the Olympic Park will be shortened to around half an hour.

An opening ceremony for Line 4 was held on July 30. Since this line connects Rio with the Barra Olympic Park, it is also called the "Olympic Line". Acting Brazilian President Michel Temer took the train and attended the ceremony.

Temer also delivered a speech in which he claimed that the infrastructure developed to prepare for the Olympic Games would be an important part of Rio's future. "We are getting into the Olympic time. Rio de Janeiro is the capital of Rio state, but on August 5 it will be the capital of world."

Given its status as the Olympic Line, each station of Line 4 is decorated with Olympic elements. A running track is painted on the floor from the hall to the inbound gateways, while swimming tracks provide outbound guidance. In one station located close to Rocinha, the largest slum in Rio, photos of impoverished children hang on the hall. "Peace" is written in several languages on the wall of Ipanema Station.

Construction of this special line started in 2010. It was initially expected to begin operation in December 2015. However, owing to economic and political factors, the date was pushed back to August 1. For now, only Olympic ticketholders and athletes can use this line. As for Rio citizens, they have to wait until September 19, when the Paralympic Games finish.


















http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0801/c90000-9093689.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*News Analysis: Higher coal, steel prices challenge China's mission to cut capacity*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-05 19:23:18

BEIJING, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese authorities are alarmed by the slow progress in reducing overcapacity in the coal and steel industries as a temporary market recovery impeded efforts to shut down production.

An inter-ministerial meeting held Thursday urged stronger efforts to press ahead with the capacity cuts. Inspection teams will be sent to local governments to oversee the work starting in mid-August, the People's Daily reported Friday.

In the first seven months of the year, China only achieved 38 and 47 percent of this year's reduction targets for the coal and steel sectors, respectively, official data showed.

Some local governments and companies have wavered in cutting capacity due to increases in steel and coal prices in recent months, said Xu Shaoshi, head of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), the country's top economic planner.

"We must be cool-headed about it," Xu said at the meeting, attributing the price upticks to expectations for lower supply and warning that excessive capacity remains huge in the two sectors.

China is the world's largest producer and consumer of steel and coal. The two industries have long been plagued by overcapacity and felt the pinch even more in the past two years as the economy cooled and demand has fallen.

However, coal and steel prices have risen in the past few months amid temporarily strained supply as some producers scaled back output to avoid losses.

The price of a popular coal product rose by 30 yuan (about 4.5 U.S. dollars) in the first six months to 400 yuan per tonne at the beginning of July, while the composite steel price index increased by 11 points to 67.83 points, according to data from the NDRC.

As prices picked up, some coal mines and steel plants quietly resumed production and were reluctant to close down, speculating that business could turn around, an industry insider told Xinhua on condition of anonymity.

For example, monthly crude steel output has returned to growth since March, with the daily average output hitting record highs in April and June.

Both analysts and officials said the recovery is unsustainable.

"The price increases were just the result of a short-term mismatch between supply and demand," said Xu Xiangchun, an analyst with mysteel.com, a Shanghai-based steel information service provider. "It cannot hide the fact that the coal and steel market remain seriously oversupplied."

In the first half of the year, China's steel consumption dropped 2.7 percent year on year while coal consumption fell 5.1 percent, showing that there is no basis for sustained price increases, said NDRC's Xu Shaoshi at Thursday's meeting.

"We should stand firm and not to be disrupted by price fluctuations in working to reduce overcapacity, or else the two industries will face more trouble," he said.

Officials at Thursday's meeting demanded local authorities clearly define responsibilities and fulfill the reduction targets without delay or compromise.

Local governments were ordered not to allow any new projects that would expand steel or coal capacity. They were also required to protect the legitimate interests of all employees who are redundant.

China plans to cut steel and coal capacity by about 10 percent -- as much as 150 million tonnes of steel and half a billion tonnes of coal -- in the next few years, with 100 billion yuan in funds set aside to help displaced workers

For this year, the government aims to pare steel production capacity by 45 million tonnes and shave off coal capacity by 250 million tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

China's Midea to hold about 95 pct stake in German robotics firm
(Xinhua) 19:33, August 08, 2016





(Photo/IC)​
BEIJING, Aug. 8 -- China's home appliance manufacturer Midea said Monday that it was taking a 95 percent holding in German robotics maker Kuka.

Midea will take 37,605,732 shares, 94.55 percent of Kuka after the bid is settled. Kuka shareholders who have not yet tendered their shares will be unable sell their stake to Midea now as the bid has expired, according to a statement from Midea.

Midea announced the bid on June 16, offering to pay 115 euros (127 U.S. dollars) per share. It held a 13.5 percent stake in Kuka before the bid.

To alleviate concerns over the takeover, Midea has pledged to maintain Kuka's independence, and has no plans to seek a domination agreement or delist the company. It will not change the headquarters nor reduce the workforce.

One of the world's top robot makers, Kuka, founded in 1898 and based in Augsburg, has a workforce of 12,000. Its 2015 revenue was nearly 3 billion euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

07:32, August 09, 2016

*China should facilitate regional trade and expand global use of renminbi,expert says*

China's exports rose by 2.9 percent year-on-year in July, while imports fell by 5.7 percent,leading to a monthly trade surplus of 342.8 billion yuan ($51.45 billion), figures released bythe General Administration of Customs showed on Monday.

The country's foreign trade outlook for the whole year is not optimistic, due to higheroperational costs, loss of production orders and jobs and growing trade friction, said WangDongtang, deputy director-general of the Ministry of Commerce's Department of ForeignTrade.

Export growth in July was 1.6 percentage points higher than in the previous month, whilethe fall in imports increased from 2.3 percent in June.

"As external markets will not fundamentally improve for the rest of this year, China mustspeed up its restructuring of regional trade and value chains, including expanding theglobal use of its currency and facilitating regional trade through more free tradeagreements and connectivity programs," said Yao Weiqun, vice-president of the ShanghaiWTO Affairs Consultation Center.

Trade with the United States, China's second-biggest trade partner, fell by 4.8 percentyear-on-year between January and July, while trade with the Association of SoutheastAsian Nations, its third-largest trade partner, declined by 2.2 percent.

Trade with the European Union, China's biggest trade partner, climbed by 1.8 percentyear-on-year in the first seven months, the GAC data showed.

Song Ge, deputy general manager of Guangzhou Bosma Optoelectronic Technology Co, anoptical products manufacturer in Guangdong province, said that although the company setan export target of $14 million this year, it only reached 42 percent of that amount duringthe first seven months.

"This is because market orders from the EU declined and our latest telescope products inthe US didn't sell as well as we expected earlier this year," said Song.

Song hoped the company could reach its annual export goal by the end of the year, sincesales are expected to pick up in the fourth quarter, a busy sales season for developedmarkets.

*China's first refrigerated container train leaves for Moscow*

21:04, August 08, 2016






DALIAN, Aug.8 -- China's first refrigerated-container train left for Moscow from northeastChina's Dalian on Monday, marking the opening of a new transport link between the twocountries.

The new refrigerated-freight line is 8,600 km long, with trains taking about 10 days toreach Moscow. The train is carrying products worth 150,000 U.S.dollars, including pearsfrom Hebei, pomelos from Guangdong and garlic from Shandong.

After crossing the border, goods will switch to a Russian freight train in Baikal, Siberia.

The new transport link will shorten the journey time by 60 percent as the old route usedsea and rail travel.

China's refrigerated-product exports to Russia have been on the rise.
*
Brazil now China's biggest source of beef imports*

14:42, August 08, 2016

*Imports of beef and other items from the South American country overtakethose from Australia*

Limited domestic output and rising per-capita incomes are pushing beef-hungry China toimport the high-protein, low-fat meat in increasing quantities from Brazil.

About a year after recovering from a scare related to mad cow disease, Brazil hassupplanted Australia as the biggest seller of beef to China.

A production deficit is widening in China, and imports are heading for a record.

Brazil's ample supplies and low prices helped companies including JBS SA, Minerva SA andMarfrig Global Foods SA to boost exports to China by 65 percent in the first half of theyear.

While the Chinese eat far more pork than any other meat, per-capita consumption isfalling. At the same time, demand for beef is increasing.

Only the US imports more beef than China. Rapid economic growth over the past decade inChina has created the world's second-largest economy and an expanding middle class thatcan afford more protein in their diets.

At the same time, Brazil has plenty of surplus beef, as domestic demand stagnates, and thecountry's exports are appealing to buyers after its currency plunged last year.

China ended a three-year-old embargo on Brazilian beef imports in May last year, imposedbecause of the mad cow disease epidemic that hit Brazil in 2012.

"China will have a major impact on the beef trade," said Miguel Gularte, head of JBS'sMercosul beef unit. "It's a fantastic market for Brazil" because the Asian country has"hundreds of millions of people moving to consume red meat," he said.






Workers process meat on a production line at the Minerva SA meat processing plant inBarretos, Brazil. [Provided to China Daily]

Per-capita consumption of beef in China will reach a record 3.864 kg this year, comparedwith 3.029 kg a decade ago, according to estimates by the Organization for Economic Co-Operation and Development.

But production has not kept pace, so China's imports this year will jump 22 percent to 1.23million tons, including purchases by Hong Kong, according to the US Department ofAgriculture.

That is an almost fourfold increase from 2012, and imports now account for 36 percent ofdemand, up from 25 percent last year.

Wang Kai, a professor at Nanjing Agricultural University in Jiangsu province, said demandfor lamb in China's western region, particularly in the Ningxia Hui and Xinjiang Uygurautonomous regions, and Qinghai and Gansu provinces, has quickly grown over the pastfive years, mainly because it is getting more expensive to raise cattle in western China,where the economy and livestock industry are less developed than in the easternprovinces.

Because of rising feed prices, limited grazing land and the breeding cycle, China's cattle-raising sector lags behind consumer demand, resulting in higher lamb prices over the pastfive years, according to a report released last December by the Chinese Academy ofAgricultural Sciences.

"As China has found it impossible to grow all of the food it needs and has consequentlyformed closer ties with the world food market, demand for beef, mutton, fruit, wine anddairy products will certainly provide many opportunities for major agricultural produceexporters such as Chile, Brazil, Argentina and the United States."

Bilateral trade between China and Brazil stood at $71.59 billion in 2015, making ChinaBrazil's largest export destination and source of imports, data released by the GeneralAdministration of Customs show.

Not only agricultural products, China has purchased large sums of raw materials fromBrazil over the years, where it has also invested heavily in infrastructure, includinghydropower facilities, construction machinery and automobile production. Chinesecompanies had invested $18.94 billion in Brazil by the end of 2014.

Australia had been China's top foreign beef supplier, but its output declined. That createdan opportunity for Brazil, where a 33 percent plunge in its currency last year because of arecession and political scandal made its exports more appealing to buyers.






Shipments to the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong in the first six months of this year werea combined 265,800 tons, up from 161,000 tons a year earlier, industry data show. Totalexports to all countries rose 12 percent to 736,000 tons.

"There's a lot of tailwinds for the Brazilian industry at this moment," Justin Sherrard, ananimal-protein global strategist at Rabobank, said in a telephone interview from Utrecht,Netherlands.

Brazil almost missed out. A single positive test for mad cow disease in 2012 led to importbans by China and other countries, including South Korea and Japan. The case wasconsidered a "negligible risk," based on criteria established by the World Organization forAnimal Health, because the animal never made it into the food chain. That meant a quickerpath to lifting the ban, which China did in May 2015.

While some forms of Brazilian meat are still restricted, like organs or boned meat, Chinanow permits most common meat cuts including steaks and ground beef, though most of thepurchases are the low-end cuts used in processed meat products. With most of the so-called premium markets including Japan and South Korea still closed to Brazilian beef,most of the country's shipments of prime cuts like steaks end up in Europe.

"China is emerging as the first alternative to Europe for Brazil's premium beef," AntonioCamardelli, head of Brazil's beef industry group, Abiec, said in a telephone interview fromSao Paulo. "There's still a lot of room to increase exports of gourmet beef to China."

There are signs that demand will slow from China buyers who are "pressuring pricesdown," Mercosul's Gularte said. Still, Brazilian shipments to China this year will be twicewhat they were in 2015, he said.

Asia represented 26 percent of exports for Minerva in the year ended in March, making itthe main destination for Sao Paulo-based company's exports. That's up from 18 percent ayear before.

"There are consumers that are willing to pay a premium for having a differential,"Fernando Galletti Queiroz, chief executive officer of Minerva SA, said in an interview in SaoPaulo. "The price gap to Europe is shrinking."

Not only purchasing agricultural products from Brazil, China has also invested more in bothBrazil and Latin America's manufacturing, financial and infrastructure sectors to boostgrowth as it adjusts its trade structure and diversifies investment categories under currentglobal business setting.

China's outbound investment in the non-financial sector of Latin America reached $21.4billion in 2015, surging 67 percent year-on-year. Its investment mainly flowed intocountries including Brazil, Venezuela, Argentina and Ecuador, data from the Ministry ofCommerce show.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

poor cows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Save the sacred cows!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

I don't understand this trend of sudden rise in export in this quarter. Even after a continuous decline in export for 18 months India's export also grew by some 2% in last 1-2 months. Is it some kind of restructuring going on in this period ?


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Save the sacred cows!



I like beef, let's import more! Talking about more, other than cows Brazil does export alot to China, Soybean and iron ore top the list, all important primary resources.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

For the first half year of 2016, trade surplus was *US$ 265.602 billion*

Imports value saw a -10.2% on year-on-year comparison, a decrease, mainly due to lower commodity prices. However in *physical volume terms*, imports actually rose for many major items:

Crude oil +14.2%
Natural gas +22.7%
Copper ores and concentrates +34.7%
Coal +8.2%
Iron ore +9.1%
I suppose now is a good time for stockpiling primary resources, e.g. building SPR for oil, when commodity prices are so low.

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/balance-of-trade
http://www.tradingeconomics.com/articles/07132016092509.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

The following table shows China's raw materials imports volume and value Jan. to July, 2016. I made a quick calculation on the numbers given. Because of the raw material price decline, China has made *$40B saving* on raw material imports in this year!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

GS Zhou said:


> The following table shows China's raw materials imports volume and value Jan. to July, 2016. I made a quick calculation on the numbers given. Because of the raw material price decline, China has made *$40B saving* on raw material imports in this year!!
> View attachment 324412




Quick maths you got there bro! Now is excellent opportunity for China to accelerate imports of commodities, stockpile them whenever applicable, while maintaining hefty trade surplus.

I think China can* sustain a $600 billion/year of trade surplus,* godspeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> The following table shows China's raw materials imports volume and value Jan. to July, 2016. I made a quick calculation on the numbers given. Because of the raw material price decline, China has made *$40B saving* on raw material imports in this year!!
> View attachment 324412


wow, 8.1% more iron ore，but 13.3% less price!!!
crude oil 12.1% more, but 29.6% less price!!!



Shotgunner51 said:


> For the first half year of 2016, trade surplus was *US$ 265.602 billion*
> 
> Imports value saw a -10.2% on year-on-year comparison, a decrease, mainly due to lower commodity prices. However in physical volume terms, imports actually rose for many major items:
> 
> Crude oil +14.2%
> Natural gas +22.7%
> Copper ores and concentrates +34.7%
> Coal +8.2%
> Iron ore +9.1%
> I suppose now is a good time for stockpiling primary resources, e.g. building SPR for oil, when commodity prices are so low.
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/balance-of-trade
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/articles/07132016092509.htm


Great!
Cheap price but with more physical volume!
Brazil, Middle East, Iran, Russia, India, etc, these countries which mainly export raw materials to China are suffering hard!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

*China’s Dagong Global Credit mounts challenge to ‘big three’ rating agencies*

Dagong Global Credit is in the throes of global expansion, poaching star analysts from global rivals and opening new offices, as part of its bid to add a ‘Chinese voice’ to global ratings.






Dagong Global Credit Group has upped the ante in its bid to compete with the ‘big three’ global ratings agencies, including Fitch Ratings. Photo: EPA

Dagong Global Credit Group, a 22-year-old mainland credit rating agency with global ambitions, has upped the ante in its bid to compete with the “big three” with a plan to expand bureaus outside China and poach analysts from the ranks of rivals like Standard & Poor’s and Fitch Ratings.

Rather than challenge global agencies by relying on its historical strength in rating mainland companies or cross-border yuan-denominated debt issuances, Dagong executives said the focus of its international expansion is to compete head on in the big three’s traditional turf of rating “G3 credit” issuances by international companies – in dollar, yen and euro.

To that end, founding chairman Guan Jianzhong, who has 100 per cent control of Dagong, is funding a global expansion with his personal fortune. Outside of mainland China, the company already has offices in Hong Kong, Milan in Italy and Frankfurt in Germany, and has mapped out new destinations for offices to be opened this year, including Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and Moscow, Russia.

“Dagong is here to compete with the big three. I can’t say we are at the same level yet, but we believe in the years ahead, in time, we can move closer,” said Jonathan Hu, Dagong’s senior director of business development. “We have a niche position where we are because we ‘get’ China [and] we have exposure with the [emerging and peripheral] countries where the big three aren’t covering well at all.”

In Hong Kong, which serves as its Asia headquarters, Dagong has just hired Tony Tang, most recently S&P’s director of greater China, corporate ratings, as its head of corporate ratings. In other recent hires, Warut Promboon, a well-known figure in Asia’s credit trading community, who previously served as Societe Generale’s research director of Asian credit trading, is Dagong’s chief rating officer, while the Hong Kong office is now led by Simon Choi, former head of research technology for Goldman Sachs.

If you are a foreign investor, it makes sense for you to hear a Chinese voice when companies issue in US dollars
JONATHAN HU, DAGONG’S SENIOR DIRECTOR OF BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT

Terry Zhang, associate managing director and a longtime Dagong employee from Beijing, is spearheading the location search as part of its international expansion.

“In the 1990s, when the big three came to Asia, they developed a lead in terms of expanding services to investors...they built their credit system. They urged the market to look at their ratings because this was the credit market they built all the way from the US,” explained Hu.

“We have a huge data pool on Chinese companies. If you are a foreign investor, it makes sense for you to hear a Chinese voice when companies issue in US dollars. I don’t see that global financial markets have heard enough Chinese voices, especially in the credit market,” he said.

Dagong is drawing from its 22 year history in China, where it has rated some 51,000 issuances by 1,100 mainland Chinese companies. The company believes its database gives it deeper insight when analysing and forecasting companies from other emerging markets, which enables it to produce more in-depth risk profiles of these companies.




Dagong upgraded from the traditional four notch rating employed in China to the 72-notch global standard used by agencies such as Moody's. Photo: Reuters

In China, where local credit agencies are frequently criticised by Western observers for giving A or above ratings to more than 90 per cent of issuances, Dagong was among the first to redefine its methodology to international investors based on a global-scalebond mapping table. It also moved its rating methodology from the traditional four notch rating employed in China – triple B, A, double A and triple A – to the 72-notch global standard.

Such moves drew recognition from international leaders, including Shaukat Aziz, the former Pakistani prime minister who had a career as an economist and senior banker at Citi, who now serves on Dagong’s strategic advisory board. In another case Dominique de Villepin, former prime minister of France, has jointly penned research papers with Dagaong’s chairman advocating the need to develop an “Eastern view” to credit ratings.

The company has also joined an international working group within the International Capital Market Association (ICMA) which will shortly unveil a prototype “Silk Road bond” template for easing issuance of bonds for infrastructure and project financing under the “One Belt One Road” scheme. The same working group also previously spearheaded the “green bond” initiative in China.

“There are names and projects along the Belt and Road countries that are marginalised in international capital markets,” said Dagong’s Zhang. “We certainly have a role to play here in these types of opportunities, to give a solid judgement to their credit profile so they can make better connections with the international capital markets.”

Added Dagong’s Hu, “We give honest opinions, we let the market judge. In a couple of years, I’m pretty sure you will see the expansion at Dagong will take the company to a different level.”

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Great!
> Cheap price but with more physical volume!
> Brazil, Middle East, Iran, Russia, India, etc, these countries ....




Yes resources exporting countries for sure will suffer price impact, the list is very long, add Australia, Afghanistan, Kazakhstan, Chile, Venezuela, Nigeria, South Africa ...... and many others. Note, such negative impact brought by low price is partly offset by China's massive acceleration of imports. So much more physical volumes are imported, China is indeed a responsible global citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Shotgunner51 said:


> For the first half year of 2016, trade surplus was *US$ 265.602 billion*
> 
> Imports value saw a -10.2% on year-on-year comparison, a decrease, mainly due to lower commodity prices. However in *physical volume terms*, imports actually rose for many major items:
> 
> Crude oil +14.2%
> Natural gas +22.7%
> Copper ores and concentrates +34.7%
> Coal +8.2%
> Iron ore +9.1%
> I suppose now is a good time for stockpiling primary resources, e.g. building SPR for oil, when commodity prices are so low.
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/balance-of-trade
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/articles/07132016092509.htm


.
Thanks for highlighting this. If one just look at the dollars, it looks like China's economy is shrinking.

The wacko Gordon Chang will have a field day.



GS Zhou said:


> The following table shows China's raw materials imports volume and value Jan. to July, 2016. I made a quick calculation on the numbers given. Because of the raw material price decline, China has made *$40B saving* on raw material imports in this year!!
> View attachment 324412


.
Wow! As they say, make hay while the sun shines.

Pay less and you get more.

That's an excellent deal!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> .
> Thanks for highlighting this. If one just look at the dollars, it looks like China's economy is shrinking.
> 
> The wacko Gordon Chang will have a field day.
> 
> Wow! As they say, make hay while the sun shines.
> 
> Pay less and you get more.
> 
> That's an excellent deal!




Ain't that true bro!

While maintaining strong trade surplus ($600 billion per year), just look at those remarkable increases of import volumes, for example +14.2% for crude oil. Note that last year's base volumes were already massive to start with, imagine the physical tonnages! China must continue to expand logistics fleet in order to bring these primary resources onshore, and expand PLAN to provide security for international sea lanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

As well, Dagong should differentiate from the other three by using a non political approach to ratings WHEN possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Jlaw said:


> As well, Dagong should differentiate from the other three by using a non political approach to ratings WHEN possible.




Remember the subprime crisis? The so-called "big three" rating agencies are obviously ... overrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

China industrial output expands 6 pct in July
(Xinhua) 10:19, August 12, 2016

BEIJING, Aug. 12 -- China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 6 percent year on year in July, slower than the 6.2 percent increase for June, official data showed Friday.

In the first seven months, industrial output rose 6 percent from the same period of 2015, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said in a statement.

Industrial output measures the output of Chinese companies with annual main business revenue of more than 20 million yuan (3 million U.S. dollars).

In a breakdown, output in the central regions rose 7.6 percent last month, followed by 6.7 percent for the eastern regions and 6.6 percent for the west.

Output of automobile manufacturing saw strongest growth of 22.9 percent in July, and the electronics manufacturing output up 12 percent, NBS said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_This clearing bank will increase the use of RMB._

--------
Yuan clearing bank headed for UAE
2016-08-11 13:31 | chinadaily.com.cn | Editor: Feng Shuang

China's central bank is expected to choose a Chinese lender to clear yuan transactions in the United Arab Emirates by the end of this year, which would strengthen the growing economic ties between China and the Middle East, Reuters reports.

Middle East's first yuan clearing centre was opened in Qatar last April, with the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) becoming the clearing bank, handling 350 billion yuan ($52.6 billion) in transactions since it launched, Zhou Xiaodong, general manager of ICBC's Dubai branch, told Reuters.

The launch of a clearing bank in the UAE could influence trade and investment in the Gulf, where Dubai acts as the region's top business centre, handling flows of money and goods to countries in the six-nation Gulf Cooperation Council and beyond, Reuters reports.

Fang Min, senior executive officer of Agricultural Bank of China (ABC), told Reuters: "In this region everyone thinks of Dubai as the hub for the whole of the Middle East".

"From an economic and financial centre point of view, Dubai is the most appropriate (place) to set up an offshore renminbi market," Fang said.

The yuan clearing bank in the UAE will be chosen among Agricultural Bank of China, ICBC, Bank of China and China Construction Bank, according to Fang.

The trade between China and the UAE was estimated at $60 billion last year, up from $47.6 billion in 2014, according to Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC).

In addition, as the UAE is the most active country in the Middle East in using yuan for direct payments to China, yuan was used for 74 percent of payments by value from the UAE to Chinese mainland and Hong Kong on the SWIFT international transactions network last year.

Fang said he expected the UAE's ratio for SWIFT direct payments in yuan could increase to 80 or 85 percent by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Kick-off date of Shenzhen-HK connect to be unveiled this week: Media*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) August 15, 2016






A view of Exchange Square in Central,Hong Kong.[File photo/China Daily]

South China Morning Post reported on Monday that the launch date for the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect program will be announced as soon as this week and it will be officially launched in December, citing the newspaper Hong Kong Economic Journal.

According to China Daily, securities regulators of the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong are working closely with Shenzhen Stock Exchange and Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd for the launch of the long-anticipated program.

Deng Ge, a spokesman of the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC), said on August 12 that the commission has set up a special working group to lead and prepare for the stocks trading link.

"When relevant regulations and technical preparations are ready, the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect will be launched this year," said Deng, without giving an exact date.

The special working group, headed by CSRC Vice-Chairman Fang Xinghai, is responsible for coordinating efforts among various departments within the commission and relevant government bodies and between the mainland and Hong Kong regulators, according to financial magazine Caixin on August 11.

In the same day, Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd Chief Executive Officer Charles Li told CNBC that the stocks link is "imminent".

Li said the link is vital to bringing more tradable products to a wider marketplace in the future.

Cai Xiao contributed to the story

@Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China approves connecting of Shenzhen, HK bourses*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-16 17:59:26

BEIJING, Aug.16 (Xinhua)-- China's State Council has approved plans to connect the Shenzhen and Hong Kong stock exchanges, the Chinese premier said Tuesday.

The preparation for the launch of the Shenzhen-HK Stock Connect is generally in place, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said in remarks at a State Council executive meeting.

A similar link between the Shanghai and Hong Kong bourses was launched in 2014. It allows investors on the mainland and those in Hong Kong to trade selected stocks on each other's exchanges.

"The roll-out of the Shenzhen-HK Stock Connect after that between Shanghai and Hong Kong marks another concrete step for China's capital market towards one that is more law-based, market-oriented and global; it will generate many positive outcomes," Li said.

The Shenzhen-HK Stock Connect will help investors to share more of the dividends from economic growth on the Chinese mainland and in Hong Kong and promote closer partnership between the two markets while shoring up Hong Kong's role as an international financial center, Li added.

The scheme will be launched at a proper time this year after the regulatory rules and technological preparations are completed, China's securities watchdog said Friday.

Opening up is a key feature of modern China and the opening up of capital markets and other financial markets has played an important role in helping boost the Chinese financial sector's international competitiveness and its capability to serve the real economy, Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's electricity consumption picks up in July *
Xinhua, August 16, 2016

China's electricity use rose 8.2 percent year on year in July, official data showed Tuesday.

In July alone, electricity consumption totaled 552.3 billion kilowatt hours, according to data from the National Development and Reform Commission.

Electricity consumption totaled 3.3 trillion kilowatt hours in the first seven months, up 3.6 percent year on year, the commission said.

Electricity use in the service sector and agricultural sector rose 10.2 percent and 6.4 percent, respectively, in the January-June period, while the industrial sector saw an increase of 1.6 percent.

Meanwhile, the average use time for hydraulic power production equipment increased in the first seven months, while that for coal-fired power production equipment dropped, official data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Semi-annual reports reveal strength in China's emerging industries*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING 
2016-08-17 08:39

China's broader economy is slowing, but financial reports of domestic listed companies revealed ongoing economic restructuring with strong growth in the new economy.

As of Monday, some 544 listed companies had released semi-annual financial reports, with 69.49 percent of them posting growing business revenue while 60.66 percent reported higher net profits.

A breakdown of the companies' balance sheets showed diverging trends. Traditional sectors such as coal mining, textiles and chemicals saw business falter, while emerging industries such as pharmaceuticals, entertainment and computers posted strong growth, said Li Haitao, a professor with Cheung Kong Graduate School of Business (CSGSB).

Of the 163 high-tech and cultural sector companies that have unveiled their semi-annual reports, 83.44 percent posted revenue increases, while 71.78 percent had rising net profits. Beijing Sanju Environmental Protection and New Materials Co., Ltd. had the highest net profit at 804 million yuan (121 million U.S. dollars), while Shenzhen Yitoa Intelligent Control Co., Ltd., a maker of smart control systems for home appliances, saw the largest gain in net profits of 2,579.28 percent, amounting to some 101 million yuan.

Nanjing Baose Co., Ltd., a chemical equipment maker, forecast up to 58 million yuan in losses of net profits attributable to shareholders of the listed company, down from a gain of 2 million yuan in the same period of 2015. It attributed the losses to a "dramatic contraction" of the chemical industry market as prices of large commodities hover at low levels.

The energy sector is also struggling as a slump in coal prices saw corporate performance plummet. Inner Mongolia Pingzhuang Energy Resources Co., Ltd., a coal producer, predicted over 220 million yuan in losses of net profits attributable to shareholders of the listed company, surging 180 million year on year.

Firms listed on the ChiNext Board, China's NASDAQ-style board of growth enterprises, led the rally as nearly 70 percent forecast growth and 97 entities expected to double their net profits. Data from the released reports of ChiNext Board firms showed a total net profit of 36.9 billion yuan, expanding 49.7 percent year on year.

The interim financial reports also suggest companies listed on the strategic emerging industry board are spending lavishly in high-end technology, with 38 firms recording an 18.14-percent year-on-year increase in investment. Data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed investment in the hi-tech sector grew 14.2 percent in July, gaining 1.1 percent from the first half.

China's economy grew 6.7 percent year on year in the second quarter, flat with the first quarter, the slowest pace since the global financial crisis but still within the government's target range of 6.5-7 percent for 2016.

As China adapts to its "new normal," an important mission is accelerating the rise of new development dynamics, which are gaining momentum, NBS spokesperson Sheng Laiyun said at a press conference on Aug. 12.

In the first seven months of 2016, China produced 215,000 new energy cars and sold 207,000, an increase of 119.8 percent and 122.8 percent over the same period last year, respectively, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. As China deepens its reforms, its economy will be supported by growing new development dynamics, said CSGSB's Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Yao Ming chairs China Professional Basketball Club United Inc*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2016-3-10 22:10:07

Yao Ming, Chinese basketball legend and chairman of Shanghai Sharks, has officially served as the chairman and general manager of China Professional Basketball Club United Inc founded last month, a source told Xinhua on Thursday. 

Yao will be the transitional general manager to communicate between the China Professional Basketball Club United Inc and the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA), added the source. 

The company was founded on Feb. 14, 2016 with registered assets of 45 million RMB (about 7 million US dollars). The legal representative is Yao Ming. 

During the 2015-2016 CBA All-Star weekend, investors from 18 out of 20 CBA league clubs (Shanxi and Zhejiang excluded) held a meeting on Jan. 16, in Dongguan, Guangdong Province. As the representatives signed the legal documents for the registration of the incorporated company, the business registration process officially began. 

One of the most important appeals of the incorporated company is to acquire the business rights and promotional rights of the CBA league in its next contract period . 

However, office director of the CBA league, Zhang Xiong, replied on behalf of CBA three days after the meeting that the two-step reform project of the government regulation separating from management has been approved. The first step will see the authorization of the business rights and promotional rights to the CBA company, which is invested by CBA and 20 clubs. The second will be the authorization of organization and other rights of the competitions. After the end of authorization, the CBA company will take full charge of the operation while CBA will be responsible for supervision, management and professional guidance. 

According to Zhang Xiong, the CBA company and the China Professional Basketball Club United Inc are legally irrelevant. But he also added that cooperation could be achieved based on consensus to cultivate talents and maximize the market efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Spotlight: Advanced economies lack tools to deal with sluggishness*
Xinhua, August 23, 2016

Since the 2008 global financial crisis struck, policymakers in advanced economies have adopted various kinds of measures, ranging from fiscal, monetary to structural ones, to try to revive the economy, but to no avail.

The tools used to deal with the global financial crisis in its early stage, such as huge deficit and quantitative easing, proved to be insufficient in face of a sluggish global economic growth.

*As a result, both the euro zone and Japan now have negative interest rates while waves of easing and huge "cheap money" failed to invigorate their economies.*

As chief economist at ING Belgium Peter Vanden Houte recently put it, *"the ECB's toolbox is getting emptier."*

At the same time, the refugee crisis continues to drag down Europe, creating a profound influence on the European economy and society.

From the economic perspective, the refugees, most of whom are young people, are viewed as a complement to Europe's increasingly ageing labor market. However, integration problems have surfaced.

Europe is now divided on how to deal with the migrant crisis, which helped stimulate a rise of far-right political parties, fueled conservatism and populism across the continent and took a toll on the bloc's openness in trade and the economy.

The United States, the largest economy in the world, also has its own problems.* The Economist, a highly regarded magazine, reported the split and polarization of the U.S. society.*

The fact that Donald Trump has become a presidential candidate shows the anger and dismay of the people in the U.S. society, it said.

In Japan, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe presented the lofty stimulus plan and promised to use* "three arrows" of monetary stimulus, fiscal stimulus and structural reform* to boost economic growth. But the results showed clearly the "the three arrows" have largely failed or misfired.

*The advanced economies are faced with a fast-aging society, a sluggish market demand and persistent debts, some economic experts said.*

The difficult situation is the accumulated result of the debt crises in the long term, they said.

To put it another way,* the debt crises of the advanced economies are far from over. *But advanced economies are now trapped in a dilemma as to how to solve the problems: the market would lost confidence if the pace is too slow, while economic recovery would be damaged if it goes too fast.

In the crucial structural reforms, advanced economies struggle and advance slowly due to party strife, ambiguous reform aims, directions and steps as well as wavering policies.

With regard to the market, some main market bodies in the advanced economies are indifferent to the risks after the global financial crisis while financiers and enterprises are self-satisfied with a tendency to pursue short-term profits and take on too much risk, some experts said, warning of the danger of the outbreak of a new financial crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> *Spotlight: Advanced economies lack tools to deal with sluggishness*
> Xinhua, August 23, 2016
> 
> Since the 2008 global financial crisis struck, policymakers in advanced economies have adopted various kinds of measures, ranging from fiscal, monetary to structural ones, to try to revive the economy, but to no avail.
> 
> The tools used to deal with the global financial crisis in its early stage, such as huge deficit and quantitative easing, proved to be insufficient in face of a sluggish global economic growth.
> 
> *As a result, both the euro zone and Japan now have negative interest rates while waves of easing and huge "cheap money" failed to invigorate their economies.*
> 
> As chief economist at ING Belgium Peter Vanden Houte recently put it, *"the ECB's toolbox is getting emptier."*
> 
> At the same time, the refugee crisis continues to drag down Europe, creating a profound influence on the European economy and society.
> 
> From the economic perspective, the refugees, most of whom are young people, are viewed as a complement to Europe's increasingly ageing labor market. However, integration problems have surfaced.
> 
> Europe is now divided on how to deal with the migrant crisis, which helped stimulate a rise of far-right political parties, fueled conservatism and populism across the continent and took a toll on the bloc's openness in trade and the economy.
> 
> The United States, the largest economy in the world, also has its own problems.* The Economist, a highly regarded magazine, reported the split and polarization of the U.S. society.*
> 
> The fact that Donald Trump has become a presidential candidate shows the anger and dismay of the people in the U.S. society, it said.
> 
> In Japan, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe presented the lofty stimulus plan and promised to use* "three arrows" of monetary stimulus, fiscal stimulus and structural reform* to boost economic growth. But the results showed clearly the "the three arrows" have largely failed or misfired.
> 
> *The advanced economies are faced with a fast-aging society, a sluggish market demand and persistent debts, some economic experts said.*
> 
> The difficult situation is the accumulated result of the debt crises in the long term, they said.
> 
> To put it another way,* the debt crises of the advanced economies are far from over. *But advanced economies are now trapped in a dilemma as to how to solve the problems: the market would lost confidence if the pace is too slow, while economic recovery would be damaged if it goes too fast.
> 
> In the crucial structural reforms, advanced economies struggle and advance slowly due to party strife, ambiguous reform aims, directions and steps as well as wavering policies.
> 
> With regard to the market, some main market bodies in the advanced economies are indifferent to the risks after the global financial crisis while financiers and enterprises are self-satisfied with a tendency to pursue short-term profits and take on too much risk, some experts said, warning of the danger of the outbreak of a new financial crisis.


.
It looks like all of us are in for a tough ride.

Folks, please tighten your "financial seat-belt" and get ready for the ride.

The world financial system is long overdue for a big shakeup. 

Let's hope things will get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Shanghai to allow expats over 60 to work
2016-08-20 20:29:37 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Huang Yue






_A screenshot of the official website of Shanghai Administration of Foreign Experts Affairs [Photo: shafea.gov.cn]_

When Ford Motor Company decided to move its Asia-Pacific headquarters from Singapore to east China's Shanghai, it was told that the company's president couldn't apply for his employment permit because he was over 60 years old.

This dilemma will no longer happen in Shanghai!

Shanghai is now sparing no effort to offer a variety of conveniences to overseas talents. Senior foreign executives in Shanghai who formerly were too old to apply can now apply for the "foreign expert certificates" to get legal residence. Moreover, the city is considering loosening the home-purchase restrictions and household registration requirements for foreign experts.

As the financial hub of China, Shanghai has long been the paradise where international talent and elites can distinguish themselves. However, due to the limitation and restriction of some policies, many foreigners have encountered difficulties when facing the residence issue.

Hu Zhangping, an official from the Shanghai municipal committee, says in the past, some transnational corporations' senior executives who were over 60 years old couldn't apply for the residence permits when they came to work in Shanghai, because in China the retirement age for men is 60.

"Shanghai is now trying to make some changes on the basis of the country's policies. For example, we can allow those over 60 foreign managers to apply for a foreign expert certificate. The age limitation can be broadened to 70." Hu said.

What's more, according to the current policy, foreign college students in China need to go back to their countries and work for two years before they can apply for jobs in China. But in Shanghai, foreign students with master's degrees can directly look for jobs in Zhangjiang High-tech Industrial Development Zone and the Pilot Free Trade Zone.

Statistics released by the Shanghai public security bureau in July of last year showed that China has issued over 7,000 permanent residence permits, or the "Chinese green cards", since reforming and opening-up, among which 2,000 have been issued for Shanghai residence. However, in reality only some 200 permits have really been issued to overseas expats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Digitimes Research: China IC self-sufficiency rate to reach 40% by 2020*

Nobunaga Chai, DIGITIMES Research, Taipei 

[Tuesday 23 August 2016]

*China is set to improve the self-sufficiency rate for ICs in the nation to 40% in 2020, and could even exceed the target ratio*, according to Digitimes Research.

The "Made in China 2025" published by China's State Council in May 2015 clearly outlines that the nation is aiming to raise its self-sufficiency rate for ICs to 40% in 2020, and 70% in 2025.

Digitimes Research forecasts that China's 12-inch pure-play foundries will see their combined production capacity grow substantially by the end of 2018. A leap in 12-inch wafer capacity could help the nation ramp up the self-sufficiency rate for production of chips to more than 40% by 2025.

Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) and the Beijing municipal government have set an example of how China's local governments and IC companies can build a relationship with each other. The pair in May 2012 announced plans to establish jointly a 12-inch fab in Beijing. In June 2013, Northern SMIC Semiconductor Manufacturing (Beijing) - a joint venture between SMIC, state-owned Beijing Industrial Development Investment Management and Zhongguancun Development Group - was formed. Northern SMIC in February 2015 successfully attracted investment from China's National Semiconductor Industry Investment Fund (known as the Big Fund).

China's local governments including the governments of Xiamen, Hefei, Nanjing and Chongqing all intend to follow suit by partnering with foundries to build their local IC industry clusters. In addition, the governments of Dalian and Hubei are both pouring efforts into the establishment of a cluster of 3D NAND flash sector.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20160822PD203.html

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Cofco to buy remaining stake in Nidera to take full ownership*
(Agencies) Updated: 2016-08-24 11:11



A Chinese employee is seen at the stand of COFCO (China National Cereals, Oils and Foodstuffs Corporation) during a food exhibition in Shanghai, Nov 16, 2014. [Photo/IC]

Chinese State-run grain trader Cofco Corp said on Tuesday it will buy the remaining stake it does not already own in Dutch firm Nidera, the latest move to expand its global footprint.

It will buy the minority take from Cygne BV, bringing its ownership in Nidera to 100 percent. The closure of the transaction, which is subject to regulatory approvals, is anticipated to take place in the fourth quarter.

Cofco bought its initial stake in Nidera in February 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

*Huawei sets up largest project support centre in India*


http://www.business-standard.com/ar...t-support-centre-in-india-116082601146_1.html

@AndrewJin @cirr @JSCh @TaiShang you guys have made the right choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Echo_419 said:


> *Huawei sets up largest project support centre in India*
> 
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...t-support-centre-in-india-116082601146_1.html
> 
> @AndrewJin @cirr @JSCh @TaiShang you guys have made the right choice



Way to go!

Competition at home is cut-throat.

Huawei just dethroned Lenovo for No.1 spot on China’s top 500 private companies of 2016.






http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0826/c90000-9106098.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

State Grid leads China's top 500 enterprises list
2016-08-27 17:23:34 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Zhang Xu





_Logo of State Grid. [Photo: Baidu]_​

A 2016 list of top 500 Chinese enterprises has been released by the China Association of Enterprises.

State Grid, China's dominant electrical utility service provider, tops the list for the first time, replacing Sinopec, which has held that position for the last ten years.

Total revenue of the service industry takes up 40.2 percent of the whole economy, exceeding the 39.3-percent of the manufacturing industry for the first time.

Vice president of the China Association of Enterprises, Li Jianming, explains the reasons, "One of the reasons for these new features and trends in Chinese economy, is that the government has made efforts to improve policies on promoting large enterprises and bring the relevant institutions and mechanisms to further perfection. The other reasons is that Chinese large enterprises are vigorously facing up to challenges, strengthening innovation-driven measures, deepening structural readjustment, improving efficiency upgrading, making full use of both overseas and domestic markets and their resources in an effort to thoroughly integrate with the global value chain."

The top 500 enterprises own some 50,000 subsidiaries and 12,600 branch companies in total, with their operations closely related to the everyday lives of almost all Chinese citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Beijing to close 300 industrial firms this year*
 2016-08-31 14:50Ecns.cn | _Editor: Wang Fan_ 

(ECNS) -- Beijing will shut down 300 companies and 90 markets this year amid massive efforts to refocus the capital through integration with neighboring regions.

Wang Haichen, executive deputy director of Beijing's Leading Group for Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei Integrated Development, said the capital would accelerate the pace by transforming wholesale markets and improving services.

He said Beijing has already suspended production at 174 manufacturing companies thought to run counter to the city's repositioning and also upgraded 25 markets.

To ease traffic jams, control pollution and support coordinated development, Beijing has teamed with Tianjin and Hebei to relocate industries through a slew of measures.

Wang said the capital city is also working on other measures to support regional integration such as establishing a development fund and studying the new use of land after moving its users.

Colleges under the direct administration of the Beijing government have cut enrollment by 10 percent, with new campuses planned in suburban areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

http://en.people.cn/business/n3/2016/0901/c90778-9108618.html
*
China's manufacturing activity expands in August*

BEIJING, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- Activity in China's manufacturing sector expanded in August due to a recovery in market demand and a rebound in production, official data showed Thursday.

The purchasing managers' index (PMI) came in at 50.4 in August, rising from 49.9 in July and beating the market expectation of 49.8, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) and the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 reflects contraction.

NBS statistician Zhao Qinghe said both production and demand picked up in August.

The sub-index measuring production stood at 52.6, up 0.5 percentage points from July and also the highest level since the start of the year.

The sub-index for new orders settled at 51.3, 0.9 percentage points higher than the previous month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*National projects aimed to help revive China's rust belt*
2016-08-31 08:54Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_


Construction has begun on a power transfer project linking China's resource-rich northeast to its energy-thirsty eastern regions.

The 800-kv ultra-high voltage (UHV) direct current (DC) power transmission project, connecting Jarud in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region to Qingzhou in Shandong Province, will transfer the abundant coal, wind and solar power in Inner Mongolia, Jilin, Heilongjiang and Liaoning in northeast China and consume more than half of the local surplus power.

With total estimated spending of 22.1 billion yuan (3.1 billion U.S. dollars), the 1,234-km line is expected to transmit 55 billion kwh of power, reducing coal consumption in north China by 25 million tonnes every year.

A launch ceremony for the project was held in Beijing on Friday and construction is expected to be completed next year.

It was the first project to be included in a national multi-billion-dollar plan to boost northeast China's flagging economy.

The three-year revival plan, announced by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) on Aug. 22, involves a total of 127 major projects in the northeast from 2016 to 2018, plus major work in 137 areas.

The wide-ranging plan covers sectors including transportation, energy, water conservation, agriculture, as well as urban and rural development.

More than 1 trillion yuan will be invested in the projects, financed by private companies as well as central and local governments, said Zhou Jianping, an NDRC official.

The money will not be spent on industries that suffer overcapacity, but go to key areas to create growth, such as infrastructure and emerging industries, he said.

The northeast, which includes Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces and part of Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, was among the first regions in China to be industrialized, relying largely on heavy and chemical industries, energy resources, raw materials and a large number of state-owned enterprises.

Amid an economic slowdown in the last two years, the region has experienced more difficulties than the rest of the country. According to NDRC data, the region's economy grew 2.2 percent in the first half of 2016, much lower than the 7.6 percent, 7.8 percent and 8 percent for the east, central and western regions of the country, respectively.

Economic observers believe the projects will help "stabilize" a staggering economy, winning breathing space for the region's ongoing structural reform and economic transformation.

According to a recent statement by Shenyang United Assets and Equity Exchange, Liaoning Province will sell stakes in some of its state-owned enterprises, an important step for the structural reform of SOEs. The province was the country's worst economic performer in H1 as its gross domestic product contracted by 1 percent in the period.

Experts expect local governments to be offered more rights to explore so that more measures will be put in place to free the market and eradicate the negative influence of the region's previously planned economy.

Liang Qidong, vice president of the Liaoning Academy of Social Sciences, advised the central government to approve establishment of a free trade zone in Dalian as soon as possible to play an experimental role in the region's reform.

According to the five-year plan of Liaoning, the province plans to apply for establishment of the Dalian Free Trade Zone before 2020.

Other suggestions to stimulate the local economy include supporting hi-tech enterprises to gain easier access to financing in the capital market.

"Rather than rely on central government investment, the northeast should step forward to promote structural reform with enduring efforts," said Jin Fengjun, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China adds 7 new free trade zones*
2016-09-01 08:14 | Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e
_
Chinese authorities have decided to set up seven new free trade zones (FTZs) across the country, bringing the total number to 11 as China looks to replicate the success of previous trials.

The new FTZs will be located in the provinces of Liaoning, Zhejiang, Henan, Hubei, Sichuan and Shaanxi as well as Chongqing Municipality, according to commerce minister Gao Hucheng.

The expansion came nearly three years after the launch of China's first FTZ in Shanghai to test a broad range of economic reforms, including more openness to foreign investment and fewer restrictions on capital flows.

In late 2014, Tianjin, Fujian and Guangdong were approved to set up the second group of FTZs.

With the addition of 7 more FTZs, China is hoping to press ahead with wider reforms, while allowing the regions to tap their unique geographical and industrial advantages for further experiments.

"The decision to expand the FTZs shows authorities' strong resolution in advancing reforms and opening up," Gao told Xinhua in an interview.

He said the FTZs will be launched following necessary procedures, but did not give a timeframe.

According to Gao, Liaoning Province in northeast China will focus on market-oriented reforms to transform the old industrial base into a more competitive area, while coastal Zhejiang is expected to explore trade liberalization of commodities and improve capacity of global allocation of commodities.

Central China's Henan will tap its potential in transportation and logistics, and Hubei will build high-tech bases and facilitate the development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt.

China hopes the FTZs in Chongqing, Sichuan and Shaanxi, all in the country's less developed west, will help open the regions to bring out their economic vitality.

Among the successful trials in the first two groups of FTZs has been the introduction of a "negative list," which specifies investment sectors off-limits to foreign investors and allows industries not on the list to follow the same new investment rules as domestic firms.

The policy has led to a surge in business registrations. In the first half of 2016, a total of 4,923 foreign-funded firms were established in the four FTZs, with investments amounting to 359 billion yuan.

According to a poll conducted by the Development Research Center of the State Council, 82 percent of firms surveyed reported "notable progress" in the business environment, and 95 percent were optimistic about future development.

Encouraged by the results, China is considering expanding the approach nationwide. During its bimonthly session, the National People's Congress (NPC) Standing Committee considered provisions that may allow foreign and Taiwanese investors to start businesses across the country as easily as in the four FTZs.

The Ministry of Commerce said it will work on a nationwide negative list for foreign investment if the top legislature passes the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chengdusudise

May 19, 2016 10:07 AM Eastern Daylight Time
CORONA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--TCL®, one of the world’s largest television manufacturers and America’s fastest growing television brand, is positioned to maintain its leadership and add even more large size TVs to its award-winning lineup. China Star Optoelectronics Technology Co., Ltd. (CSOT), a leading TV panel supplier and a subsidiary of TCL Group, will soon begin construction of the world’s largest Gen 11 LCD panel fabrication plant in Shenzhen, China. The plant, estimated to cost $7.8 billion, will produce extra-large high-resolution flat panel displays targeting 65" and larger LCD TV markets. When complete, the new production line will surpass BOE’s Gen 10.5, which started construction in December 2015, in terms of generation and investment, marking a new milestone in the display area for CSOT.

Rising TV brand @TCL_USA heading into large TV space w supplier CSOT in China, for world's largest Gen 11 LCD plant

Tweet this
This new production capability adds to TCL’s continued investment in making CSOT, which first began production in 2009, one of the world’s leading panel factories. CSOT currently runs two Gen 8.5 lines which are ideal for producing panels as large as 55", while the Gen 11 higher-generation production lines offer great efficiency for larger-size panels. With the over-supply of traditional panels through competitors’ Gen 8.5 capabilities and few suppliers with large size capabilities, the decision to build a Gen 11 fab was born.

“As TCL grows rapidly in the U.S., the expanded capabilities of CSOT are critical in helping us keep up with demand,” said Chris Larson, vice president, sales and marketing, TCL. “We already benefit from a vertically integrated supply chain that gives us cost advantages over our competitors, and this investment will allow us to take a leadership position in large size TVs.”

While the growth rate of traditional displays is slowing down, there’s a huge demand for large-size high resolution panels. The global market has seen the mainstream TV size shifting, with demand for large-size TVs estimated to grow at an annual rate of more than 20 percent. Although displays bigger than 55" account for only 10 percent of today’s TV market, the prospect of extra-large LCD panels is promising and large-size high-resolution TVs will soon be mainstream. Upon completion, the Gen 11 panel fab will allow TCL to meet the needs of consumers in this emerging segment.

*About TCL*

TCL is one of the fastest growing consumer electronics and TV brands in North America. Already one of the world's best-selling TV brands, TCL (The Creative Life) was founded more than 30 years ago and prides itself on delivering high quality products featuring stylish design and the latest technology. With extensive manufacturing expertise, a vertically integrated supply chain, and state-of-the-art panel factory, TCL offers innovative televisions, including the award-winning TCL Roku Smart TV, at a great value.

*About CSOT*

Shenzhen China Star Optoelectronics Technology Co., Ltd. is a China-based display maker established on November 16, 2009, owned by TCL, Century Science & Technology Investment and Samsung Display. The company now has three production lines, namely T1, T2 and T3, producing small and large LCD panels for TVs, smartphones and tablets. For more information, please visit http://www.szcsot.com/.

TCL is a registered trademark of TCL Corporation.

Roku is a registered trademark and Roku TV is a trademark of Roku, Inc. in the U.S. and in other countries.



*Contacts*
TCL
Rachelle Parks, 858-212-1176
rachelle.parks@tcl.com
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160519005984/en/TCL-Build-World’s-Largest-Gen-11-LCD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## chengdusudise

*TCL announces a $6.96 billion LCD/AMOLED IGZO Gen-11 fab in Shenzhen*
*Aug 29, 2016
CSOT
Financial
OLED production
Oxide TFT
Ink-jet printing


It 2013 it was reported that TCL plans to invest over $4 billion to build a new 8.5-Gen LCD and OLED fab in Shenzhen, owned by CSOT. The so-called Huaxing Power Two OLED fab never materialized... at least until now.








TCL released information that it now seeks to $6.96 billion to build a new LCD and OLED Gen-11 production fab in Shenzhen. The new fab, built by TCL and Shenzhen Huaxing Power with help from the Shenzhen Economic and Trade Commission, will have a monthly capacity of 90,000 Gen-11 substrates (3370x2940 mm) and use IGZO backplanes.

TCL aims to start building the fab towards the end of 2016, and construction is planned to end by January 2018 and equipment will begin installation in July 2018. Mass production will begin in April 2019. The fab will produce a wide range of LCD TVs (43 to 75 inch) - and OLED TV panels, using "printing OLEDs" technologies. Interestingly, TCL's chairmen said in 2015 that future OLED TVs will indeed be produced using printing...
http://www.oled-info.com/tcl-announces-696-billion-lcdamoled-igzo-gen-11-fab-shenzhen

*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, September 6, 2016, 10:01
* CIC sets its sights on major global role*
By Cai Xiao and Fang Wenyu

China Investment Corporation is expected to become the world's largest sovereign wealth fund in two years with assets totaling US$1 trillion under management by that time, according to its chairman.

"We have laid solid foundations in the past nine years, and we will stick to our original aim of becoming a world leading and respectable sovereign wealth fund," Ding Xuedong, chairman and CEO of China Investment Corporation, told Economy & Nation Weekly.

China Investment Corporation had assets totaling more than US$810 billion under management by the end of 2015, and its annualized growth rate of State-owned capital reached 15.3 percent since CIC's inception, according to CIC's financial report of 2015.

"CIC's assets under management will exceed US$1 trillion in two years based on this growth," said Ding.

Niu Huayong, dean of the Business School at Beijing Foreign Studies University, said it is within expectations that China Investment Corporation will grow into the world's largest sovereign wealth fund.

"China Investment Corporation has done a great job and an important reason is that their leaders of the sovereign wealth fund are ambitious," said Niu.

Li Shuguang, a law professor at China University of Political Science and Law, said different from other countries, the amount of China's State-owned capital is very huge and the nation's sovereign wealth fund is very strong.

"As the global economy remains volatile, CIC is also transforming its strategy, investment areas and corporate governance," said Li.

Li suggested that with stronger investment capability, CIC can even further diversify its investment portfolio.

Ding said CIC will pay attention to alternative investments, referring to investments in asset classes other than stocks, bonds and cash, in the future and set up a sustainable development mechanism to prevent risks. Previously, CIC mainly invested in public equity and fixed income.

CIC's financial report for 2015 showed that due to volatilities in international financial markets and foreign exchange losses triggered by an appreciating US dollar, CIC's overseas investments generated a dollar-denominated net return of-2.96 percent in 2015 and a net cumulative annualized return of 4.58 percent since CIC's inception.

"We are diversifying our investment," said Ding. "CIC is increasing investments in alternative investment including private equity, hedge funds, real estate and infrastructure to achieve steady investment returns and seek opportunities in emerging industries."

Ding said it is cooperating with excellent private equity investors to co-invest and to strengthen its capabilities in direct investment.

CIC is also expanding real estate investment in developed countries, after setting up an independent real estate investment department in 2015 which made nine deals last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China's August exports up 5.9 pct, imports up 10.8 pct*
Xinhua, September 8, 2016

China's exports in yuan-denominated terms rose 5.9 percent year on year in August, while imports increased 10.8 percent, customs data showed on Thursday.

*That led to a monthly trade surplus of 346 billion yuan (51.9 billion U.S. dollars),* down 5.1 percent from one year earlier, according to figures from the General Administration of Customs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*World Bank issues SDR bonds in China*
2016-09-01 08:52 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_


The World Bank on Wednesday issued landmark bonds denominated in special drawing rights (SDR) in China's interbank market.

The three-year bonds worth 500 million SDR (nearly 700 million U.S. dollars) were billed as "Mulan bonds." The Chinese currency the yuan, or renminbi, will be used as the settlement currency.

It is the first issuance of SDR bonds since 1981.

A much bigger wave of such bonds could be expected as the World Bank plans to sell as much as 2 billion SDR of such bonds in China.

The SDR is the reserve currency administered by the International Monetary Fund, the price of which is determined by a basket of currencies including the U.S. dollar, euro and Japanese Yen.

The yuan is scheduled to be included in the basket in October, which will be a milestone in the internationalization of the currency.

The People's Bank of China (PBOC), the central bank, said the bonds were heavily oversubscribed, with about 50 domestic and overseas financial institutions.

Interbank debts denominated in SDR will enrich China's bond market and help promote the global use of the currency, the PBOC said, adding that it will continue to improve SDR bond trading and propel the opening up of China's market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Economic Watch: Inflation, producer price trends add to evidence of steadying Chinese economy*

September 09, 2016, Xinhua






People buy vegetable at a market in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Sept. 6, 2016. China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, grew 1.3 percent year on year in August, down from July's 1.8 percent, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced Friday. (Xinhua/Li Bo)


China's rising month-on-month inflation and narrower decline in producer prices in August have provided fresh evidence of a steadying economy, experts said.

China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 0.1 percent in August on a month-on-month basis, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced Friday.

It grew 1.3 percent year on year in August, down from July's 1.8 percent, largely due to eased food prices, according to NBS statistician Yu Qiumei.

The price of pork rose 6.4 percent year on year in August, slowing from a 16.1-percent rise in July.

The pace of August inflation was the slowest since October 2015 and marked a fourth consecutive monthly drop from 2.3 percent in April, when the CPI reached its highest level since July 2014.

"However, the decline should not arouse particular concerns among economists as it was mostly caused by subdued food price inflation," said Zhang Shuyu, a finance researcher with the University of International Business and Economics.

Since January 2016, CPI has been calculated using a new comparison base and includes more products and services, while slightly reducing the weighting of food, which accounts for about one-third of the China CPI.

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, dropped 0.8 percent year on year in August, easing from a 1.7-percent decline registered in July, NBS data also showed. Yu attributed the milder decline to a low base in the same period last year.

"There is no immediate interest rate rise pressure as inflation remained benign," said Zhang.

As China's economic slowdown and industrial overcapacity weighed on prices, the PPI has been negative for more than four years, but the pace of the decline is lessening, a positive sign for economic stabilization, according to Zhang.

In the first eight months of the year, the PPI dropped 3.2 percent year on year, but on a month-on-month basis, August's PPI edged up 0.2 percent.

Producer prices for ferrous metal smelting and rolling increased markedly faster in August to 6.5 percent year on year, while prices for nonferrous metal smelting and rolling returned to growth of 0.8 percent.

"Rising prices for both ferrous and nonferrous metal smelting and rolling may indicate that China's drive to cut excess industrial capacity is starting to have some positive effects," Zhang said.

Zhang said he believes broader CPI and PPI trends confirm recent signs of a more sure-footed recovery.

China's exports in yuan-denominated terms rose 5.9 percent year on year in August, accelerating from 2.9 percent in July. Imports increased 10.8 percent, compared with a decline of 5.7 percent, official data showed Thursday.

The import growth was a big surprise, said HSBC economist Julia Wang, noting that the domestic demand rebound was likely a result of infrastructure investment growth over the past few months.

Exports turned out better than expected in August as overseas demand stabilized to some extent, investment bank China International Capital Corp. (CICC) said in a research note, citing rebounding manufacturing activity in the United Kingdom and improved job data in the United States.

In addition, depreciation of the yuan also helped lift exports, said Li Jian, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation.

But looking ahead, the exchange rate of the renminbi (RMB) will remain largely stable in the second half of 2016 and China is unlikely to seek competitive advantages via yuan devaluations, according to the CICC.

"The RMB's inclusion in the IMF's Special Drawing Rights (SDR) currency basket will come into effect in October. China is unlikely to allow drastic changes in its exchange rate to facilitate the transition, not to mention the G20's commitment to avoiding competitive devaluations," according to the CICC.

CICC researchers believe the expectation that China may devalue the RMB after SDR inclusion is a misperception, given the country needs to establish its credibility in consistent and transparent policymaking as a new SDR currency issuer and the IMF's third-largest shareholder.

Exchange rate instability would also discourage investment and consumption for China, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Industrial output expands 6.3% in Aug.*
Xinhua, September 13, 2016

China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 6.3 percent year on year in August, official data showed Tuesday.

The increase was faster than the 6 percent increase for July and the 6.1 percent in the same period of last year, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics.

Industrial output measures the output of Chinese companies with annual main business revenue of more than 20 million yuan (US$3 million).

**

*Fixed-asset investment grows 8.2% in Aug.*
Xinhua, September 13, 2016

China's fixed-asset investment grew 8.2 percent year on year in August, up by 4.3 percentage points from the last month, official data showed on Tuesday.

Fixed-asset investment includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

**

*China retail sales up 10.6% in Aug.*
Xinhua, September 13, 2016

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.6 percent year on year in August, accelerating from the 10.2-percent growth in July, official data showed on Tuesday.


**

*Property investment slightly picks up*
Xinhua, September 13, 2016

Investment in China's property sector rose 5.4 percent year on year in the first eight months of 2016, slightly higher than 5.3 percent registered during the Jan.-July period, official data showed Tuesday.

@Economic superpower , @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_IIRC, The RMB will become the newest member of the IMF's SDR starting from October 1, 2016._

--------
*Broader use of SDR can play role in reforming global system*
By Wang Yanfei (chinadaily.com.cn)
Updated: 2016-09-13 16:04





While taking presidency of the G20 Summit this year, China has been actively promoting the broader use of the SDR (Special Drawing Right), which is part of efforts to promote global economic financial governance under G20 framework.

In an exclusive interview, Fielding Chen, Bloomberg Intelligence Economist, shared her insights with China Daily of how SDR-dominated bonds issuance in domestic market would be a strong force to explore the broader use of SDR and facilitate the reform of global financial system to a more balanced one in the long-run, despite some key challenges needed to be addressed.

The World Bank issuance of its first tranche of SDR-denominated bonds in China in August is what she called a landmark move in future expansionary use of SDR.

The first batch, valued at 2 billion SDR, bonds will be settled in yuan and will be sold in the interbank market.

"*SDR-dominated bond can reduce currency risks for both investors and bond issuers*," she said.

She said that for domestic investors, it provides a good channel to investment bonds denominated in currencies other than yuan, and for foreign issuers, the depth of China's bond market and the interest of domestic investors are attractive - they can issue bonds with lower interest.

However, a couple of challenges, mainly risk management and pricing scheme, would make it hard to become a very popular debt program while at its beginning stage, she said.




_*
A bank staff woman deals with Chinese 100-yuan banknotes in Beijing, Dec 1, 2015. [Photo/IC]*_​
Despite that the SDR bonds issued by the World Bank will be settled in the yuan, it is not known whether the World Bank will receive SDRs from the People's Bank of China, or it will receive cashes with a similar composition to SDR.

She added that if it is the former, SDR bond issuance will mean a loss of SDR units of the PBOC, and the total amount of SDR bonds may be limited by China's total SDR balance in its foreign reserves.

"That means private sectors may not want to issue SDR bonds because it's hard to use in the market," she said.

If it is the latter, it will mean the central bank needs to exchange the yuan to other four currencies and give the money to the World Bank after bond issuance, and the World Bank will need to pay back cashes in five currencies when SDR bond matured - there is currency transaction cost.

In the meantime, since SDR bonds are equivalent to a weighted average of five bonds each denominated by one SDR currency, this would increase cost of risk management and pricing, she said.

While at the beginning stage, she added that for investors it may be difficult to hedge against risks, because it hard to develop yield curves or SDR bonds' credit default swaps when there are not many SDR bonds in the market.

She said that as more international institutions are expected to follow after the first issuance, the shortages may be resolved with efforts being made by both regulators and issuers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*China's industrial output growth accelerates in August*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-13 11:38:56

BEIJING, Sept. 13 (Xinhua) -- China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, increased mildly in August -- an encouraging sign for a slowing economy.

Industrial output expanded 6.3 percent year on year last month, faster than the 6-percent increase for July and the 6.1 percent posted for the same period of last year, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Tuesday.

Industrial output measures the output of Chinese companies with annual main business revenue of more than 20 million yuan (3 million U.S. dollars).

According to the breakdown, the industrial output in less-developed western regions rose 7.9 percent, followed by 7.8 percent for central regions and 7.2 percent in the east.

However, northeastern areas plagued by serious overcapacity did not fare so well, with a 2-percent output drop.

By sectors, automobile manufacturing jumped 21.4 percent in August, followed by 11.5 percent in the pharmaceutical sector and 10.6 percent in electronics manufacturing, NBS said.

In the first eight months, industrial output increased 6 percent from a year ago.

Editor: Xiang Bo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

London to actively promote RMB internalization: mayor of City of London
(Xinhua) | Updated: 2016-09-10 10:13


HONG KONG - As the western offshore renminbi hub, London will continue play its leading role to help promote the internalization of the Chinese currency, Jeffrey Mountevans, mayor of the City of London said here on Friday.

London welcomed the "truly significant" development of the internalization of renminbi, Mountevans told a press conference, adding the city took great pride, together with Hong Kong, to play their roles in the process.

"I think a great deal has been achieved in a very short time," he said.

London will continue help promote renminbi products, Mountevans said. "We are committed to developing an industry that supports the currency's growth as China's markets open up."

Over the past few years, financial market collaboration has been a priority for both governments in China and Britain.

There will be many high-value opportunities for the two countries to collaborate in the financial and innovative industries in the future, such as green finance and FinTech, he said.

Moreover, as a maritime Lord Mayor with 44 years in shipbroking, Mountevans said China and Britain have a "very strong" relationship in maritime sections.

"There's a great deal of respect in London for strengthening the capability of Hong Kong market as the ship owning and operating business moves increasingly eastwards," he said.

Mountevans also expected the two countries to build up more mutual interests in maritime finance and maritime arbitration.

Lord Mountevans is leading a business delegation to Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin on Sept 7-14, in a move to strengthen the commercial ties between Britain and China.

During his three-day visit to Hong Kong, Mountevans has met Financial Secretary of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region government John Tsang and representatives from the Hong Kong Monetary Authority, the Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd and Hong Kong Shipowners Association.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

US challenges China at WTO over gov't support for grains
Xinhua, September 14, 2016

The Obama administration has challenged China at the World Trade Organization (WTO) over "excessive government support" for domestic grain production, U.S. Trade Representative (USTR) Michael Froman announced Tuesday.

The USTR's office claimed that China's "market price support" for rice, wheat, and corn in 2015 was estimated to be nearly US$100 billion above the limits that China committed to when it joined the WTO in 2001.

That pushed up Chinese grain prices "above market levels" and created "artificial government incentives" for Chinese farmers to increase production, and thus affected the ability of U.S. farmers to compete around the world, the USTR's office alleged in a statement.

China's Ministry of Commerce expressed regret at the U.S. challenge, saying it would adopt measures in accordance with WTO dispute settlement protocols and safeguard China's interests.

The Chinese side will stick to providing government support for the agricultural sector in line with WTO rules and enhancing the agricultural trading system, China's Ministry of Commerce said in a statement.

The trade enforcement case, the 14th that the Obama administration has launched against China at the WTO, comes at a time of increasing anti-trade rhetoric in the current U.S. presidential campaigns.

The Obama administration wants to demonstrate a tough stance on enforcing trade agreements in an attempt to draw support from lawmakers to ratify the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) trade agreement later this year.

"It's not enough to enforce the existing rules," U.S. President Barack Obama said Tuesday in a statement. "It's all the more important that we finalize TPP soon."

But U.S. House Speaker Paul Ryan said last week that the TPP agreement does not have enough votes to pass Congress this year, noting the Obama administration has to fix the agreement to get Congressional approval.

Both Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump and his Democratic rival Hillary Clinton have come out against the 12-nation trade deal, which makes it more difficult for the TPP to get through Congress.

Experts said U.S. and Chinese policymakers should focus on the big picture of bilateral relations and seek opportunities to deepen economic and trade cooperation in the Asia-Pacific region.

China and the United States could consider a large multilateral trade agreement that covers both the TPP and the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP), another major free trade agreement in Asia, Wang Huiyao, president of Center for China and Globalization, a leading Chinese social think tank, said last week at an event about China-U.S. trade relations.

That will benefit all the economies in the Asia-Pacific region, he said.

Long Yongtu, China's former chief negotiator for WTO entry, said at the same event that China's accession to the WTO has brought significant benefits to the United States, particularly its agricultural sector.

China has become the largest export market of American agricultural goods, helping create at least 160,000 jobs in the United States, he said. He encouraged the world's two largest economies to continue expanding cooperation in trade and investment.

China has gone from a 2-billion-dollar-a-year market for U.S. agricultural products to a 20-billion-dollar-plus market, according to U.S. Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Tariff cut on IT products to push China's industrial innovation*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-09-18 11:27

BEIJING - China's decision to cut tariffs on a wide range of technology products would help push the country's industrial innovation, analysts pointed out.

Starting Thursday, China, the world's largest IT products exporter, would cut import duties on 201 IT products covered by the Information Technology Agreement (ITA), a global technology trade pact under the World Trade Organization (WTO), according to the Ministry of Finance.

The products include integrated circuits, touch screens, semiconductors and medical devices. The government also promised to reduce tariffs to zero on these products within seven years.

Over 50 countries, including China, reached an agreement last year at a WTO meeting in Nairobi, Kenya, to begin implementing their tariff commitments to the ITA by July 1, 2016, while the timetable is subject to the completion of each country's domestic procedural requirements.

China's legislature passed a bill earlier this month to ratify an amendment to the ITA.

"The ratification and implementation of the amendment will be in the interests of China's drive to build an open economic system and to accelerate the development of domestic IT industry amid international competition and cooperation," said the National People's Congress Foreign Affairs Committee in a review report to the lawmakers.

The move meant that China would play a bigger role in participating in global resources relocation and move upper in the global industrial value chain thanks to lower import costs, according to Bai Ming, a researcher with the think tank of the Ministry of Commerce.

Global trade of the 201 IT products is valued at $1.3 trillion, about ten percent of total world trade. China's foreign trade volume of the goods is about a quarter of the amount, according to Lou Jiwei, head of the Customs Tariff Commission of the State Council.

Based on 2014 figures, eliminating these duties will cost China 15 billion yuan (about $2.24 billion) and 52 billion yuan in annual actual and potential tariff revenue losses respectively, Lou said.

The adjustment of tariffs would be conducted in a gradual manner, which would not impact China's IT industry much despite expected larger imports of less expensive IT products, said Liu Yingkui, a researcher with the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade.

Chinese IT enterprises should harness free global trade and enhance their R&D capabilities to seek wider global reach with investment, Liu added.

The Chinese government decided to raise the ratio of R&D investment on GDP from 2.1 percent in 2015 to 2.5 percent by 2020, with major breakthroughs in fundamental research and strategic technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China, Mongolia, Russia to build economic corridor*

Xinhua, September 17, 2016

China, Mongolia and Russia will cooperate in seven areas to build a trilateral economic corridor, according to guidelines released this week.

The three neighbors will improve transport facilities by expanding land, air and sea connections, said the guidelines issued by the National Development and Reform Commission.

They plan to renovate ports of entry and overhaul customs procedures for easier clearance.

The three countries vowed closer cooperation in energy and mineral resources, high tech, manufacturing, agriculture and forestry.

They agreed to expand trade at border regions and widen services trade, and eyed more cooperation in education, science and technology, culture, tourism, medical care and intellectual property.

In addition, they promised to strengthen cooperation in environmental protection and push partnerships of local governments and border regions.

The guidelines were signed in June in Tashkent, Uzbekistan, following a meeting of Chinese, Mongolian and Russian leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_This is good news. US Treasury securities are junk. They are the largest debtor nation._

--------
China continues to unload US debt ‘for yuan’s SDR entry’
(Global Times) 10:53, September 19, 2016

China continued to cut its holdings in US Treasury securities in July, which experts mainly attributed to preparations for the yuan's inclusion in the International Monetary Fund's (IMF) Special Drawing Rights (SDR), effective October 1.

China currently held about $1.22 trillion worth of US Treasury securities as of the end of July, its lowest level since January 2013, down $22 billion from the previous month, according to the US Treasury Department's monthly Treasury International Capital (TIC) report issued on Friday.

While it was the second consecutive month when China's holdings of US Treasury securities declined, the nation remained the biggest overseas holder of US debt in the month.

The TIC report also showed that overall foreign holdings of US Treasury securities fell to $6.25 trillion, down from $6.28 trillion in June. In the same month, Japan, the second-largest US creditor, increased its holdings to $1.15 trillion, while the UK, the eighth-largest foreign holder, slashed its holdings by $22.8 billion. Other major countries that cut their holdings of US debt include Saudi Arabia, Russia, Canada, Singapore, Germany and Norway.

Tu Yonghong, director of the International Monetary Institute at Renmin University of China, said given the yuan's official inclusion in the SDR in October, the country may have made certain adjustments to its foreign exchange reserves, a major factor behind the July reduction in Chinese holdings of US Treasury securities.

"After the yuan's official inclusion, some central banks may increase their yuan portfolio to diversify their foreign exchange reserves, thus pointing to the increased supply of US dollars for China. In this sense, it is necessary for the country to make some preparations, or advanced structural adjustments to its foreign exchange reserves," Tu told the Global Times on Sunday.

Various financial institutions have given their estimates on the size of global reserves that will switch to Chinese assets after the yuan becomes a reserve currency.

Morgan Stanley previously expected global inflows of up to $2 trillion over 10 years, with most coming from central banks, while Bank of America Merrill Lynch estimated yuan demand to be worth $35 billion, according to a CNBC report in November 2015.

*Need to unload*

China Merchants Bank analyst Liu Dongliang said this may be because China has used its foreign reserves to support the yuan.

"Considering the currency's official inclusion in the SDR, the move will also serve to stabilize the yuan and help the currency smoothly endure the transition period," Liu told the Global Times.

Another reason is because China's central bank is stepping up efforts to strike a balance in the country's foreign exchange reserves, as an increasing number of Chinese enterprises are going global and investing abroad, Liu noted.

Industrial Bank chief economist Lu Zhengwei said since market expectations for a September increase in the US Federal Reserve's benchmark interest rates is quite low, the dollar is likely to face more pressure, thus justifying the central bank's decision to unload US debt.

"Quite a number of factors could explain the result … and there is no need to over-interpret the implications of a monthly change," Tu said.

She also pointed out that China's foreign exchange reserves, which have dropped from a peak of nearly $4 trillion in 2014, remain the world's largest.

"More than a quarter of China's cross-border trade is settled using the renminbi, and after the yuan is officially included in the SDR, more countries and regions will accept the yuan as the settlement currency in trade with China," Tu explained. "Thus, we need to gradually lower the huge amount of foreign reserves."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

ahojunk said:


> _This is good news. US Treasury securities are junk. They are the largest debtor nation._
> 
> --------
> China continues to unload US debt ‘for yuan’s SDR entry’
> (Global Times) 10:53, September 19, 2016
> 
> China continued to cut its holdings in US Treasury securities in July, which experts mainly attributed to preparations for the yuan's inclusion in the International Monetary Fund's (IMF) Special Drawing Rights (SDR), effective October 1.
> 
> China currently held about $1.22 trillion worth of US Treasury securities as of the end of July, its lowest level since January 2013, down $22 billion from the previous month, according to the US Treasury Department's monthly Treasury International Capital (TIC) report issued on Friday.
> 
> While it was the second consecutive month when China's holdings of US Treasury securities declined, the nation remained the biggest overseas holder of US debt in the month.
> 
> The TIC report also showed that overall foreign holdings of US Treasury securities fell to $6.25 trillion, down from $6.28 trillion in June. In the same month, Japan, the second-largest US creditor, increased its holdings to $1.15 trillion, while the UK, the eighth-largest foreign holder, slashed its holdings by $22.8 billion. Other major countries that cut their holdings of US debt include Saudi Arabia, Russia, Canada, Singapore, Germany and Norway.
> 
> Tu Yonghong, director of the International Monetary Institute at Renmin University of China, said given the yuan's official inclusion in the SDR in October, the country may have made certain adjustments to its foreign exchange reserves, a major factor behind the July reduction in Chinese holdings of US Treasury securities.
> 
> "After the yuan's official inclusion, some central banks may increase their yuan portfolio to diversify their foreign exchange reserves, thus pointing to the increased supply of US dollars for China. In this sense, it is necessary for the country to make some preparations, or advanced structural adjustments to its foreign exchange reserves," Tu told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> Various financial institutions have given their estimates on the size of global reserves that will switch to Chinese assets after the yuan becomes a reserve currency.
> 
> Morgan Stanley previously expected global inflows of up to $2 trillion over 10 years, with most coming from central banks, while Bank of America Merrill Lynch estimated yuan demand to be worth $35 billion, according to a CNBC report in November 2015.
> 
> *Need to unload*
> 
> China Merchants Bank analyst Liu Dongliang said this may be because China has used its foreign reserves to support the yuan.
> 
> "Considering the currency's official inclusion in the SDR, the move will also serve to stabilize the yuan and help the currency smoothly endure the transition period," Liu told the Global Times.
> 
> Another reason is because China's central bank is stepping up efforts to strike a balance in the country's foreign exchange reserves, as an increasing number of Chinese enterprises are going global and investing abroad, Liu noted.
> 
> Industrial Bank chief economist Lu Zhengwei said since market expectations for a September increase in the US Federal Reserve's benchmark interest rates is quite low, the dollar is likely to face more pressure, thus justifying the central bank's decision to unload US debt.
> 
> "Quite a number of factors could explain the result … and there is no need to over-interpret the implications of a monthly change," Tu said.
> 
> She also pointed out that China's foreign exchange reserves, which have dropped from a peak of nearly $4 trillion in 2014, remain the world's largest.
> 
> "More than a quarter of China's cross-border trade is settled using the renminbi, and after the yuan is officially included in the SDR, more countries and regions will accept the yuan as the settlement currency in trade with China," Tu explained. "Thus, we need to gradually lower the huge amount of foreign reserves."



I know for sure this is a phenomenon becoming the norm because it's cheaper for me to buy my stuff from taobao and other stuff in yuan(from SG dollar) instead of using the US dollar as the medium of exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_The internationalization of RMB is gathering momentum._

--------
First RMB clearing bank established in the U.S.
(Xinhua) 18:15, September 21, 2016

The People's Bank of China (PBOC), the central bank, announced on Wednesday it has authorized Bank of China's (BOC's) New York branch to provide Renminbi (RMB) clearing services in the United States.

It is the first time for China to set up an RMB clearing bank in the United States.

The decision was made according to a PBOC memorandum of cooperation signed with the U.S. Federal Reserve Board, according to a statement posted on the PBOC official website.

As the world's largest economy, the United States is a key destination for the RMB in its internationalization process.

Senior Chinese and U.S. officials endorsed a framework for facilitating RMB trading and clearing in the U.S. for the first time during the eighth China-U.S. Strategic and Economic Dialogue concluded in June in Beijing.

The BOC New York branch is the largest China-funded finance institution in the United States.

China has vigorously promoted global use of the RMB as the world's largest trading nation looks to lower transaction costs in international trade, which is primarily settled in U.S. dollars.

The IMF has decided to add the RMB to its Special Drawing Rights (SDR) currency basket, making it one of the five reserve currencies fully endorsed by the 188-member organization.

The PBOC's latest report showed that by the end of 2015, the RMB had become the third most-used currency in cross-border trade and financing. It was in fifth place among all currencies for use in international payments and foreign exchange trading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Merger plan for China's two major steelmakers unveiled*
2016-09-21 08:42 | Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_


China's major steel company Baosteel has unveiled a plan to acquire Wuhan Iron and Steel and thereby will become the world's second largest steelmaker, after ArcelorMittal.

According to announcements posted on the Shanghai Stock Exchange website on Tuesday evening, state-owned Baosteel will issue A-shares to all transferring shareholders of Wuhan Iron and Steel to absorb the latter,also a large state-owned steel enterprise based in Hubei Province.

The restructuring plan still needs approval from the shareholders of both listed firms.

Last year, Wuhan Iron and Steel reported a loss of 7.5 billion yuan (1.1 billion U.S. dollars). Baosteel's profits shrank by more than 80 percent to its lowest level in 18 years.

The crude steel output of Baosteel and Wuhan Iron and Steel was 34.9 million tonnes and 25.8 million tonnes respectively last year. After the merger, the output of Baosteel will exceed that of HeSteel Group based in Hebei Province, to rank first in China.

Shares of the two firms have been suspended from trading since late June due to the planned restructuring.

China plans to cut steel production capacity by 100 million tonnes to 150 million tonnes by 2020, according to a government plan unveiled in February.

Chen Derong, president of Baosteel, said the merger will coordinate various aspects of the business, such as logistics and R&D.

Both companies produce and sell auto sheets. Now, long-distance transportation can be avoided and costs cut, he said.

Baosteel already planned to cut 9.2 million tonnes of capacity by 2018.Together, the production of both companies can be cut further, he said.

The market share of certain core products, such as high-end auto sheets, will be greatly expanded in China after the restructuring, according to a research report by Everbright Securities. Meanwhile, the profitability of these products will be improved and the company's pricing ability for upstream iron ore strengthened, it added.

Wang Bei, researcher with mysteel.com, said the restructuring will contribute to the balance between supply and demand through production adjustment and squeeze out ineffective or poor supply.

After the merger, the new entity will account for 7.6 percent of the country's crude steel output. Industry experts expect more acquisitions among steel producers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

IMF: RMB's inclusion in SDR basket marks important milestone for global monetary system
(Xinhua) 15:07, September 22, 2016


WASHINGTON, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- The inclusion of the Chinese currency, Renminbi, in the Special Drawing Right (SDR) basket by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) is an important milestone for the international monetary system, said a senior IMF official on Wednesday.

The preparations for the inclusion work continue on track, said Siddharth Tiwari, director of the strategy, policy and review department of the IMF, at a press conference on the preparations of the new SDR basket.

Last year, the IMF decided to include the RMB in the SDR basket as a fifth currency, along with the U.S. dollar, the euro, the Japanese yen and the pound sterling, effective Oct. 1, 2016.

"Inclusion of the Chinese Renminbi in the SDR basket is an important milestone in the process of China's global financial integration. It recognizes and reinforces China's continuing reform efforts," said Tiwari.

The inclusion of RMB in the SDR basket will make the SDR basket more representative, and help foster a more robust international monetary and financial system, which in turn will support growth and stability of global economy, he said.

The inclusion also comes with responsibilities for China. According to the official, China has promised that it will continue to improve its transparency of foreign exchange reserve portfolio and banking industry data.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_Yesterday, it was reported that they plan to merge.
Today it's approved. That's really quick!_

--------
China approves merger of major steelmakers
(Xinhua) 19:19, September 22, 2016

BEIJING, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- The merger of China's two major steelmakers, Baosteel Group and Wuhan Iron and Steel Group, has been approved by the State Council, the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission said Thursday.

Shanghai-based Baosteel Group, China's second-largest steelmaker, will issue new stock to shareholders of Wuhan Iron and Steel Group to absorb the other company, according to the merger plan announced Tuesday evening.

Last year, the crude steel output of Baosteel and Wuhan Iron and Steel was 34.94 million tonnes and 25.78 million tonnes, respectively. After the merger, the output of the newly merged company will exceed that of Hebei Province's HeSteel Group to rank first in China and become the world's second largest steelmaker, after ArcelorMittal.

Wuhan Iron and Steel was China's first giant steelmaker when it started production in 1958. Its listed arm posted a net loss of 7.5 billion yuan (1.1 billion U.S. dollars) in 2015, with total debts of 70 billion yuan.

The move is the latest effort by the Chinese government to cut steel overcapacity and continue the country's economic restructuring.

China is the world's largest producer and consumer of steel. The industry has long been plagued by overcapacity, which has become a major drag on China's growth in recent years.

Annual steel production in China is 1.2 billion tonnes, but the country aims to reduce steel production by 45 million tonnes in 2016.

China has shut down steel plants with a total capacity of over 90 million tonnes over the past five years and plans to reduce output by an additional 100 million to 150 million tonnes by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*China embarked on wind power frenzy, says IEA*
By Roger Harrabin BBC environment analyst

20 September 2016





GETTY IMAGES The last few years have seen a wind power boom in China
China has been building two wind turbines every hour, the International Energy Agency (IEA) has told BBC News.

This is the world's biggest programme of turbine installation, double that of its nearest rival, the US.

The nation’s entire annual increase in energy demand has been fulfilled from the wind.

But the IEA warns China has built so much coal-fired generating capacity that it is turning off wind turbines for 15% of the time.

The problem is that coal-fired power stations are given priority access to the grid.

An IEA spokesman told BBC News: “The rather rosy statement on wind energy hides the issue that 2015 and the first half of 2016 also saw record new installations of coal.

“China has now a clear over-supply. In the province of Gansu, 39% of wind energy had to be curtailed (turned off because there is not enough capacity on the grid).

The average European wind farm is forced to stop generating between 1-2% of the year.

*'Unsustainable' position*
He said: “China’s position is clearly unsustainable. It will need strong policy decisions, including the construction of many more grid lines and a phase-out policy for older, more inefficient coal power plants.”

State media has reported China’s plans to impose a moratorium on all new coal-fired plants until 2018.

The IEA says China installed more than 30,000 MW of new wind energy in 2015 – partly thanks to a rush driven by the Chinese government making its existing subsidies less attractive.

Construction has slackened in 2016, but only to a level of more than one turbine per hour.

Steve Sawyer from the Global Wind Energy Council told BBC News: “China’s build up of its capacity in wind - and now solar - is truly without parallel.

“It is no surprise that the Chinese grid’s capability to integrate this variable renewable energy has not progressed at the same rate, but to change this situation China needs to rapidly progress with electricity market reform.”

China has a recent history of setting targets on energy and climate change that it is sure it can achieve.





KEVIN FRAYER China has also been building its coal-fired generation capacity
The government apparently over-estimated the likely increase of electricity demand, which grew just 0.5% - as China’s growth slowed, and dirty industries either closed down or improved energy efficiency.

It’s this decrease in demand and increase in renewables that gave China the confidence to ratify the Paris climate change agreement last week.

Lu Kang, China’s Foreign Ministry spokesman, told BBC News: "China has made great efforts in areas including reducing emission, environmental protection and developing renewable sustainable energy.

“The International Community recognises our leading example role on climate change. I can assure you that China is determined to stick to this green sustainable path of development. This also serves China’s own need for development."

*Complicated transition*
Lauri Myllyvirta of Greenpeace China told BBC News: “China has a coal bubble: it already has more coal-fired generation than it needs yet it is still building one power station a week.

“This complicates the transition to clean energy because companies are unhappy because they can’t run their power stations as much as they expected – they are sitting idle for much of the time.

“It is also a massive waste of resources that could be spent on clean energy instead.”

The IEA says the boom in coal-plant building has been spurred by readily-available finance and help from local authorities. Mining and transport companies are diversifying into power plant construction.

In its first global review of energy investment, the IEA says the energy system is broadly turning towards low-carbon energy and energy efficiency - but investment in key clean energy technologies needs to triple to meet the climate targets agreed at the Paris climate summit.


----------



## ahojunk

China unveils major projects to boost growth 
Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-23 15:38:52 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Sept. 23 (Xinhua) -- Provincial projects worth more than 1 trillion yuan (149.25 billion U.S. dollars) were launched this week as China strives to boost growth, Shanghai Securities News reported Friday.

The projects are mostly infrastructure-related, with the southwest province of *Sichuan introducing nine highway projects worth 128.8 billion yuan*.

The *Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in the north unveiled 366 projects worth 739.6 billion yuan*, including infrastructure, industrial parks and city planning.

The projects were unveiled as the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top planner, urged faster approval procedures and vigorous implementation of projects under the country's 13th Five-Year Plan.

In the first eight months, *China's infrastructure investment rose 19.7 percent year on year*, gaining 0.1 percent from the January-July period, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics.

"The 20-percent infrastructure investment growth is not enough to stabilize growth. The rate needs to be 22 or 23 percent," said Lian Ping, chief economist at the Bank of Communications.

The growth of infrastructure investment is likely to accelerate in the fourth quarter with implementation of major projects, faster approval by the NDRC and operation of public-private partnership (PPP) projects, he said.

The NDRC introduced a new list of PPP projects with 2.14 trillion yuan in total investment on Sept.14 as part of its efforts to promote investment amid an economic slowdown.

It approved infrastructure projects worth more than 1 trillion yuan in the first eight months, including nearly 285 billion in July and August.

China's economy grew 6.7 percent in the second quarter of the year, the lowest quarterly growth since the global financial crisis in early 2009, but still within the government's target range of 6.5-7 percent for 2016.

A slew of data released this month - from industrial output to retail sales - showed rebounding economic activity in August, boosted by government infrastructure spending and property sales.

Infrastructure investment is a key engine in China's economy, contributing 29.4 percent to total investment growth in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_This is in preparation for the RMB to join the SDR..._

========
*ICBC designated as RMB clearing bank in Russia*
2016-09-24 08:20 | Xinhua _Editor: Huang Mingrui_


The People's Bank of China (PBOC) announced Friday that it has authorized the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) Moscow office to offer RMB clearing services in Russia.

Chinese and Russian central banks signed a memorandum in June on the establishment of a RMB clearing mechanism in Russia to "facilitate the cross-border use of yuan by enterprises and financial institutions from both countries."

Amid close economic ties between the two neighbors, the Russian central bank included RMB in its foreign exchange reserves at the end of 2015.

ICBC is the largest lender in China, and its Moscow branch is the biggest Chinese bank in Russia.

China-Russia merchandise trade grew 7.8 percent in the first eight months of 2016, sharply rebounding from a 27.8-percent decline for the whole of 2015, according to customs data.

The world's second largest economy is seeking wider use of its currency in global trade and investment. Earlier this week, the PBOC appointed the Bank of China as the RMB clearing bank in the United States.


==========
*China retail sales up 10.6 pct in August*
2016-09-13 10:37 | Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's consumer goods retail sales grew 10.6 percent year on year in August, accelerating from the 10.2-percent growth posted in July on the back of robust online sales.

Total retail sales of consumer goods amounted to 2.75 trillion yuan (410.4 billion U.S. dollars) last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Tuesday.

The data showed strong consumption potential in rural areas, with retail sales expanding 10.9 percent, outpacing the 10.6-percent rate for sales in urban areas.

In the first eight months of the year, China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 10.3 percent year on year to 21 trillion yuan.

From January to August, online sales surged 26.7 percent year on year to three trillion yuan.

Retail sales have contributed significantly to China's economic growth as the country shifts from an export-driven economy to a consumer society.

In 2015, consumption contributed 66.4 percent to China's GDP, up 15.4 percentage points from 2014.

To further tap market potential, China is exploring opportunities in its underdeveloped rural areas, as well as e-commerce, to boost sales.

Chinese online retailers, chief among them Alibaba and jd.com, have been expanding their service network and establishing physical outlets in rural areas, which are equipped with computers and products on display, to make online shopping more accessible to rural residents. (Updated)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_RMB is building up momentum to become a global currency._

========
*China's yuan heads for global currency status*
2016-09-23 16:20 | Xinhua _Editor: Xu Shanshan_ 

The founding of the first renminbi (RMB) clearing bank in the United States and the yuan's imminent formal inclusion in an elite reserve currency basket are the RMB's latest victories on the way to becoming a global currency.

China's central bank said Wednesday it has designated Bank of China's New York branch to provide yuan clearing services in the United States, the first time China has set up an RMB clearing bank in the country.

It joined a list of offshore yuan clearing banks in Hong Kong, London, Singapore, Toronto and other overseas cities, which are expected to promote international use of the currency.

The move came days ahead of the RMB's inclusion in the Special Drawing Rights (SDR) currency basket by the International Monetary Fund (IMF), which will become effective starting Oct. 1 and make the yuan one of the five reserve currencies fully endorsed by the 189-member organization.

These developments will add to the momentum of the RMB's rise, officials and analysts said.

"The establishment of a clearing bank in the United States will promote the growth of RMB activity in the country and help accommodate an increase in volume and demand for RMB products and services," said Timothy F. Geithner, co-chair of the Working Group for U.S. RMB Trading and Clearing, in a press release.

Siddharth Tiwari, director of the IMF's strategy, policy and review department, called the RMB's upcoming inclusion in the SDR basket "an important milestone in the process of China's global financial integration."

With steady economic growth and higher bond yields, China has seen growing interest from overseas in using the yuan and holding government bonds, despite a depreciation of the currency against the U.S. dollar in recent months.

The RMB was the fifth most active currency for global payments by value in July, with a share of 1.9 percent, an increase from 1.72 percent in June, according to data from global transaction services organization SWIFT.

Since the beginning of the year, overseas institutions have added 96.5 billion yuan (14.5 billion U.S. dollars) of investment in China's treasury bonds, according to a report by investment bank China International Capital Corp. Ltd. (CICC).

While the Chinese currency has weakened against the dollar, global acceptance of the RMB has been on the rise and yuan assets are still attractive to foreign investors, said Zhou Chengjun, deputy head of a department overseeing monetary policy at the People's Bank of China (PBOC).

"Although there is a change in the currency trend, overseas holders of yuan assets can still enjoy the benefits of China's growth," Zhou said.

The yuan exchange rate composite index, which measures the yuan's strength relative to a basket of currencies including the U.S. dollar, euro and Japanese yen, fell 6.5 percent as of the end of August from the end of 2015, according to data released by the China Foreign Exchange Trade System.

However, investors still have strong faith in yuan assets, including Chinese government bonds, with the yield of China's 10-year treasury bonds at around 2.75 percent, compared with 1.6-1.7 percent for such bonds in the U.S. and near zero for those in Japan.

In the meantime, Chinese authorities have expanded overseas institutions' access to its inter-bank bond market and inter-bank foreign exchange market to facilitate foreign investment in yuan assets.

After the RMB joins the SDR currency club, foreign investors will be even more willing to hold yuan assets, the PBOC said in a report last month.

IMF data showed that the yuan accounted for about 1.1 percent of official reserves held by central banks worldwide at the end of 2014. Zhou estimates that the proportion could exceed 4 percent "in a short period" after the RMB's inclusion in the SDR basket.

The inclusion could also bring as much as 6.2 trillion yuan in net purchases of China's onshore bonds by the end of 2020, the Standard Chartered Bank predicted.

Moreover, much like a credit rating upgrade, the yuan's SDR status will increase its use in other areas such as financial transactions and financing activities, according to the CICC report.

Last month, the World Bank issued SDR-denominated bonds worth nearly 700 million U.S. dollars in China's interbank market, with the yuan to be used as the settlement currency for the first time.

"In the future, the yuan will not only become a global investment and reserve currency, but also a global currency for financial transactions," said Zhou.

To achieve this, the PBOC will advance reforms to make the yuan freely convertible under the capital account and open up foreign exchange markets, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China fiscal revenue up 6.3% in first two months*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-03-16 16:54





A clerk counts yuan bills at a bank in Huaibei, East China's Anhui province. [Photo/IC]

BEIJING - China's fiscal revenue rose 6.3 percent year on year to 2.74 trillion yuan ($421.3 billion) in the first two months of 2016, data from the Ministry of Finance showed on Wednesday.


The data came after China's fiscal revenue logged its slowest pace since 1988 last year as the broader economy slowed.

In breakdown, the central government collected 1.18 trillion yuan in fiscal revenue, up 1.6 percent year on year, while local governments saw fiscal revenue expand 10 percent to 1.56 trillion yuan.

Thanks to robust property transactions in major cities, real estate business taxes went up 20.2 percent year on year to 116 billion yuan. Resource taxes plunged 24.8 percent due to sluggish crude oil and coal prices.

During the January-February period, fiscal spending expanded 12 percent to 2.12 trillion yuan, with spending on the affordable housing program surging 30.7 percent.

To cushion the blow from sagging revenue growth and balance the need for a proactive fiscal policy to support growth, China plans to increase its deficit-to-GDP ratio to 3 percent this year from 2.3 percent last year.

The rise of 0.7 percent in the ratio, based upon China's GDP, would provide the government about 470 billion yuan more to spend, projected mainly to cover tax and fee reductions for enterprises.

**

*China sees rising number of new firms in Jan-Aug*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-09-26

BEIJING - The number of newly registered enterprises in China surged 28.9 percent year-on-year in the first eight months this year thanks to the country's continued efforts to streamline administrative procedures.

*A total of 3.56 million new companies were set up in the Jan-Aug period, according to statistics from the State Administration of Industry and Commerce (SAIC).*

An average of 14,600 new firms were set up daily, surpassing the average of 12,000 recorded in 2015, according to SAIC.

*China has a total of 82.58 million market entities, said SAIC.*

To foster new growth impetus and inject vitality into the economy, China has made efforts to facilitate business registration and introduced preferential tax policies, social security subsidies and easier business registration procedures.

China lifted restrictions on minimum registered capital, payment deadlines, down payment ratios and cash ratios of registered capital on March 1 last year in a move to encourage start-ups and energize the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Mine with 100 tons of gold discovered in Henan *
Source:Global Times Published: 2016/9/26 0:33:39





A large gold mine with 100 tons of deposits and the life of 80 years has been discovered in Tongbo county, Central China's Henan Province.

Authorities from the Department of Land and Resources of Henan found the gold mine during the exploration for metal mines in Tongbo in mid-September, news site cnr.cn reported Sunday.

The mine is estimated to contain some 100 tons of gold and 120 tons of silver. Other mineral resources such as alkali, lead and zinc have also been discovered at the county, the report said.

According to a Wechat account named "Caijinren" under the China Gold News, the exploration program only involved an investment of 80 million yuan ($11.9 million), and its potential economic return is estimated at 25 billion yuan.

The Bureau of Geo-exploration and Mineral Development of Henan Province predicts that the area has potential to find 200 to 250 tons of gold and 5,000 tons of silver, which will make it the third major gold exploration base in Henan, cnr.cn reported.

Meanwhile, authorities in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region announced Sunday that a large lead and zinc deposit, allegedly China's largest, has been discovered in Xinjiang, the Xinhua News Agency reported Sunday.

According to Xinhua, the deposit, with reserves of nearly 19 million tons, is located 5,500 meters above sea level in Hotan county in southern Xinjiang, according to the regional geological and mining bureau.

By 2015, China has 1,265 gold mines with total deposits of 4,265 tons, the seventh-largest in the world, while the country's lead and zinc deposits amount to 3,572 tons and 9,384 tons respectively, the world's fourth-largest, according to chinamining.cn, a trade media website.

A report released by the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) in 2013 said China has become the world's largest consumer of primary materials, including minerals and metal ore, with domestic material consumption levels four times that of the US.

* Large lead, zinc deposit found in Xinjiang*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-25 15:53:56

URUMQI, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- A large lead and zinc deposit, allegedly China's largest, has been discovered in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, local authorities announced on Sunday.

The deposit, with reserves of nearly 19 million tonnes, is located 5,500 meters above sea level in Hotan County in southern Xinjiang, according to the regional geological and mining bureau.

Local geologists spotted the 6.6-square-kilometer deposit in 2011. They surveyed it for about six years and found that over 99 percent of its reserves are exploitable.

Previously, Xinjiang had not been among China's six traditional bases for lead and zinc, which are widely used in metallurgy, chemistry, pharmacy, light industry and military industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Renminbi use surges in London in spite of Brexit*
(China Daily) 10:51, September 26, 2016



























File Photo/Xinhua​
London's offshore yuan activities continue to surge despite Brexit uncertainties, according to the latest figures from China's central bank.

The new figures, reflecting bilateral business confidence and the renminbi's growing international use, showed London's renminbi-denominated business transactions in August were 60 percent higher than July's.

The new figures were announced on Friday by Jin Mei, the People's Bank of China's chief representative in Europe, at a celebration hosted by London's renminbi clearing bank, China Construction Bank.

CCB London celebrated the significant milestone of clearing 10 trillion yuan ($1.5 trillion) of transactions between June 2014, when it was appointed by PBOC to be London's official renminbi clearing bank, and August 2016.

An official clearing bank facilitates efficient clearing of offshore renminbi transactions by working with the central bank.

Brexit refers to the June 23 referendum in which British citizens voted to leave the European Union.

In April, London overtook Singapore to become the world's second-largest offshore renminbi center behind Hong Kong.

Wang Zuji, president of CCB Corp, said CCB London fulfilled its promise of two years ago to provide "fair, efficient, accurate and professional clearing services", and contribute to Sino-British economic development and London's position as an important offshore renminbi center.

CCB London provides yuan clearing services from 1 am to 9 pm London time to cover the trading hours difference between Asian and North American markets.

Its yuan clearing enquiry service runs 24 hours. Ninety-five percent of CCB London's yuan clearing services are completed through its clearing systems automatically.

CCB London provides yuan clearing services for 67 financial institutions, of which only 24 are Chinese organizations, which demonstrates its international client base.

Key clients include international banks such as HSBC, Standard Chartered, Citibank and Bank of America, and other financial institutions including the London Stock Exchange, London Metals Exchange and Chicago Mercantile Exchange.

The fast growth of London's offshore yuan activities is taking place as the renminbi is increasingly used internationally as a trading and investment currency, and its growth as a global reserve currency will be marked by its inclusion in the International Monetary Fund's basket of special drawing rights currencies in October.

Jin said the SDR inclusion will create new opportunities for the development of the London offshore RMB market and also RMB internationalization.

The PBOC also will use policy initiatives to support RMB internationalization, Jin said. It will further deepen financial reforms, promote interest rate and exchange rate liberalization, widen the opening of the financial market, and realize orderly RMB convertibility under the capital account.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's industrial profits grow 19.5 pct in August*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-27 11:12:25

BEIJING, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's industrial profits rose 19.5 percent year on year to 534.8 billion yuan (about 80.3 billion U.S. dollars) in August, official data showed Tuesday.

The growth rate was faster than the 11 percent increase registered one month earlier, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

In the first eight months of the year, industrial profits expanded 8.4 percent year on year, compared with a 6.9 percent rise during the January-July period.

The bureau's calculations include companies with annual revenues exceeding 20 million yuan.

NBS statistician He Ping said the August growth rate was the fastest monthly rate so far this year. He attributed the improvement to rising production and sales, a recovery in manufactured goods prices, lower operating costs, and a lower comparison base from last year.

During the first eight months, 33 of the 41 industrial sectors reported year-on-year profit increases, with high-tech sectors, including computers and telecommunications, posting profit increases of 19.8 percent year on year.

In contrast, electricity, energy production and the supply industry witnessed a 3.9 percent decrease in profits during the same eight-month period. Oil and gas exploitation also recorded losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China's Economy Shows Fresh Signs of Strength*

Bloomberg News 
September 27, 2016 — 4:00 AM ICT
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter







China’s economy is showing fresh signs of strength, from increased business confidence to an expansionary factory gauge reading, according to the earliest private indicators for September.

Most private gauges showed improvement and a proxy for factory activity jumped to the strongest level in almost two years, suggesting better readings in August data have been followed up this month.

A steady flow of credit has boosted property sales, helping offset sluggish exports and continued weakness in private investment.


Here’s what those first indicators show:

*SME Confidence*
Standard Chartered Plc’s Small and Medium Enterprises Confidence Index rose to 56 this month from 54.9 in August. Sales and production recovered from weather-related disruptions, even as the investment appetite remained muted, Shen Lan, a Beijing-based China economist, wrote in a report. "Expectations relating to total financing, investment and employment weakened, indicating that SMEs’ confidence has not fully recovered," Shen said.

*Satellite View*
The China Satellite Manufacturing Index jumped to 50.2 in the first weeks of September, according to according to San Francisco-based SpaceKnow Inc., which uses algorithms and commercial satellite imagery to analyze thousands of industrial facilities. That’s the first reading above 50 since November 2014. Like the official manufacturing purchasing managers index, readings above 50 indicate expansion.

The official PMI probably held steady this month at 50.4, according to economist estimates in a Bloomberg survey. That would match the September reading, which was the highest in almost two years. The report is due for release Oct. 1.






*Upbeat Executives*
Business leaders are more optimistic. The Market News International China Business Sentiment Indicator surged to a 13-month high of 55.8 from a revised 54.1 in August as new orders helped to offset a softening in output. The indicator is based on a survey of executives of companies listed on the Shanghai and Shenzhen stock exchanges.
“The Chinese economy will likely end Q3 on a fairly strong note, with growth holding up in both manufacturing and services," Andy Wu, a senior economist at MNI Indicators, wrote in the report. "While the outlook remains challenging, our forward-looking activity indicators suggest that growth momentum is likely to continue into the final quarter of the year, supported by a continuation of policy easing.”

*Sales Managers*
An index by London-based research firm World Economics Ltd. was little changed at 51.3 in September. Services continue to be a growth engine, widening a lead over manufacturing. Business confidence remains low in comparison with previous years, and sales growth reflects continuing but modest growth, Chief Executive Ed Jones wrote in a statement.

*Steel Outlook*
The S&P Global Platts China Steel Sentiment Index climbed to 74.43, the second highest reading this year, from 62.68 in August. The gauge is based on a survey of about 70 to 85 China-based market participants including traders and steel mills.

Still, the steel outlook remains uncertain as surging propertyprices across China’s biggest cities may portend more local governments will roll out curbs on new home-buying.

"The market is definitely reacting to some potential tightening of funding and liquidity in the property sector, particularly in Tier 2 cities, to try and avoid the market overheating," said Paul Bartholomew, a senior managing editor for steel and raw materials at S&P Global Platts in Melbourne. "Many investors expect this to have a dampening impact" on demand, he said.

_— With assistance by Miao Han_

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ators-signal-factory-pickup-business-optimism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China August industrial profits rise nearly 20%, fastest in 3 years*
Tuesday, 27 Sep 2016 | 1:28 AM ET





In Pictures | Corbis | Getty Images
Workers operate on the assembly line at an automobile factory in Liuzhou, Guangxi Province, China.

Profits earned by China's industrial firms in August grew at the fastest pace in three years helped by rising sales, higher prices and lower costs, pointing to strengthening economic activity.


The world's second-largest economy has shown recent signs of stabilization, propped up by a housing boom and government spending, but growth has been patchy with companies in some sectors such as steel not faring as well due to excess capacity.

Profits in August jumped 19.5 percent to 534.8 billion yuan ($80.2 billion), the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Tuesday, the fastest monthly rate since August 2013. Annual profit growth was 11 percent in July.

Industrial profits in August have shown positive changes and government policies continue to produce effects, NBS official He Ping said in a statement accompanying the data.

He said rapid growth in August was also boosted by a low base of comparison last year.

China's traditional industries continue to struggle, particularly in sectors hobbled by overcapacity, He said.

The profit data by sector, however, highlights the uneven stabilization.

Manufacturing profits rose 14.1 percent from a year earlier while mining industry profits fell 70.9 percent.

Total profits for the January-August period rose 8.4 percent from the same period a year earlier, compared with a 6.9 percent rise in the first seven months of this year.
Chinese industrial firms' liabilities at the end of August were 4.6 percent higher than at the same point last year.

The data covers large enterprises with annual revenues of more than 20 million yuan from their main operations.

Bank of America Merrill Lynch highlighted risks to corporate earnings in a recent report on listed firms.

"We think a housing bubble in top cities is a genuine risk, and stimulus may weaken due to a renewed focus on the supply-side reform; we expect earnings to come under significant pressure again reasonably soon," it said.

The Asian Development Bank on Tuesday increased its growth forecast this year for China to 6.6 percent from 6.5 percent, and for 2017 to 6.4 percent from 6.3 percent, citing fiscal and monetary stimulus measures.

($1 = 6.6693 Chinese yuan)

_Follow CNBC International on Twitter and Facebook.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/27/chin...rofits-rise-nearly-20-fastest-in-3-years.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*China September inflation forecast at 1.6 pct*
2016-09-28 10:58 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's Consumer Price Index (CPI) in September is likely to increase 1.6 percent year on year, higher than 1.3 percent in August, an industry report said on Tuesday.

The official CPI for September is due to be released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Oct.14.

The Bank of Communications (BOC) said in a report that the expected rise is due to food prices, which account for around one-third of the CPI calculation.

Food prices will post an increase of between 1.9 and 2.4 percent year on year in September, with prices of vegetables, eggs and meat all increasing, said the report.

BOC expects the CPI to remain stable throughout the remainder of the year, but will see temporary increases in October and November as the National Day holidays in October will push up food prices.

China's CPI grew 1.3 percent year on year in August, down from July's 1.8 percent, according to the NBS.

The August data dropped for the fourth-consecutive month from 2.3 percent in April, when the CPI reached its highest level since July 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*EY: China's 2016 outbound FDI to exceed US$170 bln *
By Guo Xiaohong
China.org.cn, September 29, 2016

China's outbound foreign direct investment (FDI) in 2016 is expected to exceed US$170 billion, hitting a record high, said EY in its 4th related report, released yesterday in Beijing.

In the coming years, China's overseas investment will continue to rise and maintain a double-digit growth rate, according to the report "China Go Abroad -- Key connectivity improvements along the Belt and Road in telecommunications & aviation sectors."

*"Chinese enterprises are performing remarkably well in the global investment market in 2016,"* said Loletta Chow, Global Leader of EY's China Overseas Investment Network (COIN). "As a net capital exporter, China's outward investment has exceeded inward investment."

Chow attributed this to the implementation of the ‘going out' strategies, the accelerated internationalization of Chinese enterprises and the demand for overseas assets, especially dollar assets, under the depreciation pressure of renminbi.

With the "Belt and Road" initiative and other strategies serving as a powerful engine, more Chinese enterprises are expected to invest overseas.

Official data shows that China's non-financial outward FDI reached US$118 billion in the first eight months of 2016, an increase of 53.3% year-on-year.

The report also predicts that *Chinese telecom enterprises will have great potential for development in developing countries along the Belt and Road. Aviation manufacturing is likely to become another business card *in China's high-end manufacturing industry "going out" process, following the successes of high-speed rail and nuclear power.

Encouraged by a series of government policies, Chinese telecom enterprises have taken active actions to accelerate their overseas expansion. *In April 2016, Sharing Mobile, a Chinese virtual network operator, acquired an 80% stake in a Nigerian telecoms operator for US$200 million.*

According to the EY report, apart from the growth of international routes and transport capacity, Chinese enterprises have also made overseas investments in areas such as aviation infrastructure, aircraft manufacturing and air services.

Yet, EY, a global leader in assurance, tax, transaction and advisory services, also *pointed out the risks behind the "going-out" strategy, including financial and market risks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Op-ed: China shows reliability in global financial governance
By Zhong Sheng (People's Daily) 11:11, September 30, 2016

Starting from October 1, the Chinese yuan will be included in the Special Drawing Rights (SDR) basket of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) along with the US dollar, the Euro, the Japanese yen and the British pound.

This will be the first time for a currency of a developing country to be included in the basket. The representativeness and appeal of the SDR basket will be increased as a result and the international financial market will be further stabilized as well.

IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde hailed the inclusion of the yuan into the SDR basket previously, saying that it is “an important milestone for the reform of the international monetary system.”

Charles Collyns,chief economist of the Institute of International Finance, also praised the increasingly heavier influence carried by the Chinese yuan in the international landscape.

With growing attention to the effect brought by the inclusion of the Chinese yuan to the international financial system, the world now expects China to play a bigger role in global rule-making, the economist added.

As a supplementary international reserve asset and a unit of account, SDR was first created to increase liquidity of the global market and reform the international monetary system. But its effect wasn’t satisfactory in the last fifty years.

In order to better reform the current global monetary system and the world financial architecture given such a background, it is important to turn SDR into a strong stabilizer in the international monetary system.

As an effort to build a more stable and resilient global financial architecture, China, as the rotating presidency of the G20 this year, restored the International Financial Architecture Working Group.

One of the group’s work priorities is to seek a broader use of SDR through listing SDR as reporting currency, issuing SDR-denominated bonds and other approaches.

Many such plans and initiatives contributed by China have been agreed upon by G20 leaders in their Hangzhou communiqué. For instance, they, in the communiqué, not only welcomed the inclusion of Chinese yuan into the SDR basket, but also expressed their support toward the ongoing examination of the broader use of the SDR, as well as the detailed measures to this end.

By advocating the establishment of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and the BRICS Development Bank, incorporating Chinese yuan into SDR currency basket, and making efforts to improve international financial architecture during the G20 summit, China has shown its strong sense of responsibility as a major country in global economic governance.

All of these efforts made by China aim to build a more rational, balanced and fair global governance system, improve the international monetary system, safeguard the stability of global financial markets and finally inject confidence into world economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's manufacturing activity expands in Sept*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-10-01 09:32





BEIJING - China's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) came in at 50.4 in September, unchanged from August and *staying in expansion for the second month in a row*, according to data released Saturday by the National Bureau of Statistics.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016-10/01/content_26956580.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*China August industrial profits rise nearly 20%, fastest in 3 years*
Tuesday, 27 Sep 2016 | 1:28 AM ETReuters

Profits earned by China's industrial firms in August grew at the fastest pace in three years helped by rising sales, higher prices and lower costs, pointing to strengthening economic activity.


The world's second-largest economy has shown recent signs of stabilization, propped up by a housing boom and government spending, but growth has been patchy with companies in some sectors such as steel not faring as well due to excess capacity.

Profits in August jumped 19.5 percent to 534.8 billion yuan ($80.2 billion), the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Tuesday, the fastest monthly rate since August 2013. Annual profit growth was 11 percent in July.

Industrial profits in August have shown positive changes and government policies continue to produce effects, NBS official He Ping said in a statement accompanying the data.

He said rapid growth in August was also boosted by a low base of comparison last year.

China's traditional industries continue to struggle, particularly in sectors hobbled by overcapacity, He said.

The profit data by sector, however, highlights the uneven stabilization.

Manufacturing profits rose 14.1 percent from a year earlier while mining industry profits fell 70.9 percent.

Total profits for the January-August period rose 8.4 percent from the same period a year earlier, compared with a 6.9 percent rise in the first seven months of this year.

Chinese industrial firms' liabilities at the end of August were 4.6 percent higher than at the same point last year.

The data covers large enterprises with annual revenues of more than 20 million yuan from their main operations.

Bank of America Merrill Lynch highlighted risks to corporate earnings in a recent report on listed firms.

"We think a housing bubble in top cities is a genuine risk, and stimulus may weaken due to a renewed focus on the supply-side reform; we expect earnings to come under significant pressure again reasonably soon," it said.

The Asian Development Bank on Tuesday increased its growth forecast this year for China to 6.6 percent from 6.5 percent, and for 2017 to 6.4 percent from 6.3 percent, citing fiscal and monetary stimulus measures.
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/27/chin...rofits-rise-nearly-20-fastest-in-3-years.html

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## ahojunk

China's manufacturing activity expands again, non-manufacturing PMI rebounds
2016-10-01 09:58:12 Xinhua Web Editor: Fei Fei

_*





Chinese workers assemble Ford Focus cars on the assembly line at the auto plant
of Changan Ford in Chongqing, China, 2 November 2010. [Photo: Imagine China]*_​

China's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) stood at 50.4 in September, unchanged from August, while the non-manufacturing PMI increased to 53.7 from the previous month's 53.5, official data showed Saturday.

The manufacturing PMI has stayed above the 50-point mark that separates expansion from contraction for the second month in a row, while the non-manufacturing PMI has stood above the line for seven consecutive months, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

NBS statistician Zhao Qinghe said both production and demand showed signs of stabilization in the manufacturing sector, while the non-manufacturing sector is gradually picking up steam as enterprise confidence builds strength.

The manufacturing sub-index for production moved up to 52.8 from 52.6 in August, rising for the second consecutive month. The index for new orders was slightly down from the previous month, but remained in expansionary territory.

The non-manufacturing sub-index for new orders rose to 51.4 in September, its highest level in 2016, indicating demand in the sector is picking up.

The data came on the heels of the Caixin manufacturing PMI, a private gauge of manufacturing activity, which showed the index was in expansionary territory for the second time since February 2015.

The Caixin manufacturing PMI edged up to 50.1 in September from 50 the previous month, according to a survey conducted by financial information service provider Markit, sponsored by Caixin Media.

The official PMI samples 3,000 large enterprises in China. The Caixin PMI samples 420 small and medium-sized manufacturing enterprises and is relatively volatile due to its small sample size and the dominance of smaller enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese enterprises operating overseas contribute greatly to global development: report*
2016-10-01 11:41 | Xinhua | _Editor: Li Yan_

Chinese enterprises operating overseas have made remarkable contribution to hosting countries and global development, according to a report released here Friday.

The report, jointly released by China and the United Nations Development Program (UNDP), interviewed 254 Chinese companies, of which 36 percent are state-owned corporations and the rest are private.

These Chinese firms have paid a total of 31.2 billion US dollars in taxes to their hosting countries or regions, a 62.9-percent jump from 2014, it said.

They have also provided jobs to 1.23 million foreign employees in 2015, 392 thousand more than the previous year, according to the report, entitled 2015 Report on the Sustainable Development of Chinese Enterprises Overseas.

It provides critical data related to Chinese companies' investment, projects and people working overseas as well as policies adopted by the Chinese government to support these activities, and outlines progress made by these companies in the areas of corporate governance as well as their economic, environmental and social performance in overseas operations.

The report also showed that half of these Chinese companies have netted profits while more than 20 percent ended last year in losses.

Shen Haixiong, a senior official from China's Guangdong Province, said at the launch event of the report that currently China's enterprises have encountered great opportunities to go global and to engage in business operation in overseas markets.

While delivering a keynote speech, Shen said in recent years, many Chinese companies have been engaged in overseas investment and have achieved win-win cooperation with host countries, such as Huawei, a Chinese telecom company.

Xu Haoliang, assistant administrator of the UNDP, said that the report shows that Chinese companies and the Chinese government want to take a new approach on development.

"UNDP believes in the potential of the Chinese private sector to contribute to sustainable development around the world," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China sets example for world to tackle extreme poverty: World Bank official*
(Xinhua) 09:38, October 03, 2016

China's success in reducing poverty has driven the poverty reduction globally, and China could set an example for the rest of the world to end extreme poverty, said a senior World Bank official.

*"Much of the success in poverty reduction globally has actually been driven by China's incredible success in reducing poverty,"* said Ana Revenga, senior director on poverty and quality at the World Bank, at a teleconference on the institution's inaugural report Poverty and Shared Prosperity 2016.

The new report which was released on Sunday showed that nearly 800 million people lived on less than 1.9 U.S. dollars a day in 2013. That is around 100 million fewer extremely poor people than in 2012.

According to the report, from 1990 to 2013, the extremely poor fell from 35 percent of the world' s population to just under 11 percent of the world' s population.
*

The progress on extreme poverty was driven mainly by East Asia and Pacific, especially China, Indonesia and India, said the report.*

Despite of the good news, "there is no room for complacency," said Francisco Ferreira, senior advisor to the Development Research Group of the World Bank.

*The report showed that half of the world's extreme poor now live in Sub-Saharan African and another third live in South Asia.*

"The pockets of poverty that remain will become increasingly harder to reach and address," said Ferreira.

The report forecasted that the world would be unable to achieve the goal of ending extreme poverty by 2030, even under optimistic scenarios for growth with no change in inequality. The World Bank set a target of reducing the poverty headcount ratio from 12.4 percent globally in 2012 to 3 percent by 2030.

*China has been a lesson to the rest of the world on how to tackle extreme poverty in a fast way, said Revenga. "If anybody can show the world how to do that last mile (of ending extreme poverty), it probably is China," said the senior official.*

The report also found that in 34 of 83 countries monitored, income gaps widened as incomes grew faster among the wealthiest 60 percent of people than among the bottom 40 percent, despite that within-country inequality has been falling in many places since 2008.

The World Bank called on countries to adopt policies, such as early childhood education, universal health coverage, universal access to quality education, rural infrastructure construction, progressive taxation, cash transfers to poor families, in order to create growth and enable the poorest to take advantage of these opportunities.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1003/c90000-9122826.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_China is going shopping in the US._

=========
China sees record-high direct investment in U.S. in 2015
2016-10-04 17:20:45 Xinhua Web Editor: Min Rui

_*




A file photo shows the Chinese currency Yuan and U.S. dollars.[Photo: Baidu]*_​
China's direct investment in the United States reached a record high of 8 billion U.S. dollars in 2015 as Chinese firms continued to expand overseas.

Investment in the United States accounted for 5.5 percent of China's total outbound direct investment (ODI), with the manufacturing sector attracting the most capital, according to a report by the Ministry of Commerce, the National Bureau of Statistics and the State Administration of Foreign Exchange.

U.S. manufacturing drew 4 billion dollars of investment from China last year, accounting for half of the total Chinese investment and up 122.2 percent year on year.

During that period, Chinese companies carried out 97 mergers and acquisition, worth 13.1 billion dollars, according to the report.

Of existing Chinese investment in the U.S., manufacturing accounted for the largest share -- 26.3 percent -- with a total value of 10.7 billion dollars.

The majority of that investment went to car making, ferrous metal smelting, medicine and transport equipment manufacturing, the report said.

China is now the world's second-largest source of outbound investment, exceeded only by the United States.

The country's total non-financial ODI hit 146 billion dollars in 2015, up 18.3 percent year on year and exceeding the 136 billion in foreign direct investment it received, making it a net capital exporter for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Shenzhen moves to stabilize property market*
2016-10-05 08:08 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Shenzhen on Tuesday rolled out a spate of measures, including higher down payments and purchase restrictions, in its latest attempt to stabilize the red-hot property market.

Shenzhen became the 10th major city around China to clamp down on property speculation in about one week, following cities like Beijing, Tianjin, Hefei and Suzhou that have all seen home prices skyrocketing during the past more than one year.

Liu Hongyu, head of the real estate research institute of Tsinghua University, said the loan and purchase restrictions could help restrain speculative demand while increase in land supply could bridge the supply-demand imbalance.

First-time homebuyers who have no mortgage records in Shenzhen will continue to pay a minimum down payment of 30 percent. But the down payment for those who have mortgage records but no homes is raised to no less than 50 percent and that for second home purchases will be no less than 70 percent, the municipal government said in a circular.h Meanwhile, purchase restrictions were upgraded to rein in speculation in the southern Chinese booming city where prices of some homes have more than doubled since 2015.

People without a local hukou (household registration certificate) are allowed to buy only one house if they have paid five or more years of personal income tax or social insurance. The earlier minimum requirement is three years.

For those who have hukou certificates, a family continues to be banned from buying a third home and a single adult is banned from buying a second home.

The municipal government also said it will increase land supply in the coming years. It aims to have 800 hectares of land for housing development in the five years to 2020.

In some land sales, developers need to have plans for construction of some low-cost houses for rent or sale to win the auctions.

Also it ordered property developers to build more smaller homes: 70 percent of the total floor area of a real estate project shall be apartments smaller than 90 square meters.

The authorities also ordered enhanced market monitoring and crackdown on market activities that violate rules and laws.

Also late on Tuesday night, the municipal government of Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, ordered strict implementation of existing purchase restrictions and lending policies.

In a circular, the municipal government pledged to increase land supply and curb rapid rises in land prices by granting land to developers who offer same price but pledge to build more low-cost houses for sale or rent in auctions.

It also promised to beef up market supervision and crack down on market irregularities. Developers must start to sell within 10 days after getting pre-sale permits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China, Georgia wrap up FTA talks*
October 06, 2016, Xinhua





Chinese Commerce Minster Gao Hucheng (2nd L, front) and Georgian Vice Prime Minister and Minister of Economy and Sustainable Development Dimitry Kumsishvili (2nd R, front) sign on the memorandum of understanding in Tbilisi, Georgia, Oct. 5, 2016. China and Georgia on Wednesday substantially concluded their Free Trade Agreement (FTA) negotiations, with a landmark memorandum of understanding signed in Tbilisi. (Xinhua/Giorgi Induashvili)

TBILISI, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- China and Georgia on Wednesday substantially concluded their Free Trade Agreement (FTA) negotiations, with a landmark memorandum of understanding signed in Tbilisi.

The memo was signed by visiting Chinese Commerce Minster Gao Hucheng, Georgian Vice Prime Minister and Minister of Economy and Sustainable Development Dimitry Kumsishvili.

The signing of the FTA deal will further consolidate and boost bilateral trade relations between China and Georgia and benefit the peoples of the two countries, Gao said after signing of the memo.

After the implementation of the FTA agreement, Chinese enterprises and consumers will have greater access to high quality products like wine and fruits from Georgia, while Georgians will benefit from cheaper China-made industrial products, Gao said.

"The substantial ending of the FTA talks will provide a better opportunity for the Georgian products ... to enter the vast Chinese market with competitive prices, which will greatly promote the export of our country and benefit the economic development of Georgia," Kumsishvili told a press conference after the signing ceremony.

Kumsishvili hailed the FTA deal between Georgia and China as "historic", saying China has become the fourth largest trading partner of Georgia, which will attach great importance to developing ties with China in the future.

The FTA agreement between Georgia and China will enter into effect upon ratification by the two countries.

China and Georgia launched their bilateral FTA talks in December 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*More Chinese cities to move to tame housing price rise: report*
(Xinhua) 09:37, October 07, 2016

_*




(File Photo)*_​
China's central government will continue to focus on destocking excess houses, especially in lower-tier cities, while implementing city-specific policies to tackle sharp housing price rises in higher-tier cities or cities with low stocks, according to a report released by international rating firm Fitch.

By Thursday, a total of 19 Chinese cities have rolled out specific policies including higher mortgage down payments and home purchase restrictions to curb speculative housing purchases in the past week.

Several cities like eastern Chinese cities Hangzhou and Nanjing have introduced price caps in government land auctions to limit home price increases while some have also been putting up land for sale to increase supply in the short to medium term.

These city-specific policies could seek to tame land prices or control demand from investors. Fitch expected China's central and local governments to continue to introduce or modify policies to cool the overheated property market.

Prices in 100 major Chinese cities rose 14.9 percent in the first nine months of 2016, with August and September seeing record month-on-month growth of more than 2 percent, according to the China Index Academy, a private property research institute.

Fitch expected purchase restrictions to continue in these cities to control demand from speculative investors and give priority to owner-occupiers.

Other cities with strong property demand, low inventory levels, growing populations and rapid increase on housing prices may also introduce home purchase curbs to tame prices, according to Fitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China Three Gorges to buy Duke Energy's Brazilian business for $1.2b*
(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-10-11 10:54





A truck drives past signage outside the Duke Energy Corp Gallagher Station power plant in New Albany, Indiana, US, July 27, 2015.[Photo/VCG]


Duke Energy Corp has agreed to sell its Brazilian business to China Three Gorges Corp for $1.2 billion, the MarketWatch reported on Monday.

 
Proceeds from the sales will be used to repay debt, the company said. Duke Energy's long-term debt, including items, was about $39.93 billion as of June 30.

 
"This is another important step forward in driving our strategy to focus on our core domestic regulated business, and it builds on our recent acquisition of Piedmont Natural Gas," Lynn Good, chief executive of Duke Energy said in a statement.

 
The deal is expected to close in two to four months, the financial news website said.
*

Duke Energy, the second-largest US utility owner by market value, said in February it was looking to sell its international assets to drive more stable earnings and cash flow growth from the United States.*


Earlier media reported that Duke Energy has invited Canada-based Brookfield Asset Management, French public utility company Engie SA and China Three Gorges Corp to submit binding bids for its Latin American power assets.

 
Shares of Duke Energy have risen 7 percent so far this year, while the S&P 500 index up 5 percent during the same period.
*

Agencies contributed to this story.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-10/11/content_27022344.htm
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Apple establishes 2nd R&D center in China*
ECNS App Download




Tim Cook visits an Apple Store in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, on Oct 12, 2016.(Photo by Chai Hua/chinadaily.com.cn)

Apple Inc will set up its second China research and development center in Shenzhen next year, shortly after it established a R&D center in Beijing, which highlights the importance of the China market to the U.S. tech giant.

Apple CEO Tim Cook announced the plan on Tuesday during his visit to Shenzhen, the southern Chinese manufacturing hub and innovation center.

Apple said in an email statement to China Daily: "The Shenzhen center, along with the Beijing center, is also aimed at strengthening relationships with local partners and universities as we work to support talent development across the country. We are excited to be opening a new Research and Development center here next year so our engineering team can work even more closely and collaboratively with our manufacturing partner."

"Shenzhen is an incredibly vibrant city where we are proud to support over 200,000 jobs between advanced manufacturing and the growing App economy."

The company did not disclose the investment size of the new venture. Tim Cook is scheduled to attend an entrepreneurship forum in Shenzhen on Wednesday where he will talk with Premier Li Keqiang.

Earlier this month the local government said on an official Wechat account that Apple has set up its first China research and development center in Wangjing area of Beijing, with registered capital of 100 million yuan ($14.99 million).

The R&D unit will have about 500 employees and its total investment will eventually reach 300 million yuan.

Apple is currently wrestling with tumbling smartphone sales and mounting competition from local rivals in China, the world's largest smartphone arena.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2016/10-12/229878.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

OMG
They are losing their market in China, but they sill invest more...
I don't get it....



long_ said:


> Apple is currently wrestling with tumbling smartphone sales and mounting competition from local rivals in China, the world's largest smartphone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

AndrewJin said:


> OMG
> They are losing their market in China, but they sill invest more...
> I don't get it....


They don't want to lose the talent market in China.


----------



## JSCh

Friday, October 14, 2016, 12:12
*China's producer price up first time in 5 years*
By Agencies





​ 
 Source: National Bureau of Statistics​
BEIJING - China's producer prices unexpectedly rose in September for the first time in nearly five years, while consumer inflation quickened to 1.9 percent from a year earlier, also beating market expectations.

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, ended a 54-month straight decline in September, official data showed Friday.

The reading increased 0.1 percent year on year, the first positive reading since March 2012, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

On a month-to-month basis, it increased 0.5 percent amid warming prices in more industries surveyed, with the number increasing by eight to reach 25, NBS senior statistician Yu Qiumei said.

Moreover, the turn is closely linked to higher price in some key industries including ferrous metals metallurgy and coal mining, Yu said in a statement.

Prices in the coal mining industry increased 4.1 percent year on year, going upward for the first time since July 2012, while the ferrous metals metallurgy and rolling industry saw price increase by 10.1 percent than previous year.

The positive reading is also attributable to the country's capacity cut and destocking, which trimmed oversupply, and recovering commodity price of crude oil, iron ore and nonferrous metals in the global market, Yu said.

Factors including rising prices of coal and steel suggest the PPI will continue to rise in October with a possible 0.7 percent year on year increase, said Jiang Chao, strategy analyst at Haitong Securities.

China's industrial growth, corporate profits and investment, especially private investment, were stabilizing and recovering, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said Tuesday.

The economy in the third quarter not only continued the growth momentum in the first half of this year, but also featured some positive changes, the premier said, adding that China is fully capable of maintaining medium to high speed growth.

*Consumer Price Index*

CPI, the main gauge of inflation, grew 1.9 percent year on year in September, up from August's 1.3 percent. 

The September data dropped for the fifth-consecutive month from 2.3 percent in April, when the CPI reached its highest level since July 2014.

On a month-on-month basis, the CPI rose 0.7 percent in September.

NBS statistician Yu Qiumei attributed the moderated growth of inflation in September largely to rising food prices.

The price of vegetables and fruit rose 7.5 percent and 6.7 percent, respectively, year on year in September, compared with 3.9-percent and 0.6-percent drop registered in August.

In addition, the price of services also increased in September, with education services price rising 3.2 percent year on year, compared with 2.2-percent rise in August.

Since January 2016, CPI has been calculated using a new comparison base and included more products and services, while slightly reducing the weighting of food.


----------



## Echo_419

Nagpur: Chinese state-run company China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) will set up a railway coach and equipment manufacturing unit at Butibori MIDC Extension, to fulfil the tender bagged by it to supply coaches to Nagpur Metro Rail Corporation Limited (NMRCL). A memorandum of understanding will be signed between the company and state industries department on Saturday in the presence of chief minister Devendra Fadnavis and union transport minister Nitin Gadkari on October 15.

Leng You, division head of international business of CRRC, said the plant will generate direct employment for more than 5,000 people over the next five years. “Proposed investment within next five years is expected to be Rs1,500 crore in the plant spread over 250 acre,” he told media persons on Thursday.

You said CRRC was a state-owned corporation with over 1.75 lakh employees. “We became the world’s largest rolling stock manufacturer with merger of CSR Corporation Limited and China CNR Corporation in June 2015. CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Company Limited (CRRC ZELC), one of our largest subsidiaries, will set up the plant,” he added.

“CRRC has already set up three rolling stock manufacturing units outside China in Turkey, Malaysia and South Africa. We have recently signed another agreement with the Georgian government for setting up a unit. We have already set up our railway equipment manufacturing plant in Haryana earlier this year. Nagpur has been chosen for its central location and railway connectivity,” he added.

India already has three railway coach manufacturing units in Gujarat (Bombardier), Andhra Pradesh (Alstom) and Bangalore (BEML), besides Indian Railway owned units. This will be the fourth unit.

NMRCL managing director Brijesh Dixit said the unit was being set up keeping the demand for next 100 years in mind. “Metro rail projects in at least 50 cities are in the pipeline. There are several cities having population of over 20 lakh and more will cross this figure in the coming days due to rapid pace of urbanization. Moreover, there is a huge potential for exports. Around 50% cars and bikes manufactured in India are exported. Bombardier exports coaches made in India to Australia,” he said, adding that this would be the first plant under Make in Maharashtra and Make in India initiatives.


On NMRCL’s rolling stock order, the MD said that it was for 69 cars. “The coaches will be delivered over 182 weeks. Six coaches are required urgently for the trial run. They propose to deliver them in 78 weeks, but we have requested them to do it earlier,” he said

NMRCL has issued the work order for Metro rail stretch from Hingna Road Depot to Sitabuldi to Afcons. Work on this stretch will begin this month. The work on Hingna Road Depot to Ambazari station will be done in the first phase, and from this station to Rani Jhansi Square station in the second phase.

The technical bid of one of the bidders, a joint venture (JV) between Tata Projects Limited (TPL) and Guangdong Yuantian Engineering Company (GYT), had been rejected by NMRCL. The JV had obtained a stay from Nagpur bench of Bombay High Court. The Supreme Court, however, ruled in NMRCL’s favour, paving the way for Afcons to start work.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-Butibori/articleshow/54839790.cms?from=mdr


@cirr @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Signs of cooling emerge as Chinese cities control property markets*
2016-10-10 08:58 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Signs of a cooling effect have emerged as Chinese cities have taken steps to control their red-hot property markets.

Shanghai has adopted measures that include increasing land supply and strengthening the supervision of capital to address its sky-high housing market.

According to the measures published Saturday, the city will increase the supply of land for commercial housing construction. A work team composed of staff from government departments will be formed to regulate the funding sources for land purchases.

The city will also enhance supervision over the purchase of homes that have previously been owned but never used. Stricter supervision over new home prices will also be implemented.

Authoritative property market information will be released on a regular basis to stabilize market expectations.

Also on Saturday, Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, adopted a spate of measures to restrict home buying.

In certain districts of the city, local residents who own one or more houses will not be allowed to buy new homes. People without a local hukou (household registration certificate) who own one or more houses will not be able to buy either new or pre-owned houses.

First-time home buyers will be required to make a minimum down payment of 30 percent, compared to 20 percent previously.

Statistics show over 90 percent of cities surveyed in August reported new home price rises, up from 73 percent in July. Central bank data showed that banks in August made 529 billion yuan in household loans, with mortgages accounting for 55.7 percent of the total.

Since Sept.30, a dozen cities, including both first-tier cities such as Beijing and Shenzhen as well as smaller cities, have rolled out policies ranging from higher down payments to home purchase restrictions to curb speculative housing purchases.

Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China, said the Chinese government is very concerned about the recent rise in home prices and will take active measures to regulate the market.

He made the remarks while co-chairing the Fourth G20 Finance Ministers and Central Bank Governors Meeting with Chinese Finance Minister Lou Jiwei in Washington Thursday.

*COOLING DOWN*

Sun Qiang, a real estate agent in northern Beijing, believes that the higher down payment minimums introduced on Sept.30 have discouraged many buyers.

"I was busy for all of September, and I even took 10 groups of clients to see houses one day," he said. "But during the first three days of the National Day holiday (Oct. 1-7), I only received two groups."

Hu Jinghui, vice president of leading real estate agency 5i5j, said records show that purchase contracts for 204 new houses in Beijing were signed from Oct. 1 to 6, down 73.7 percent from the same period in September and a year-on-year drop of 42.2 percent.

According to the Hangzhou branch of 5i5j, an estimated 20 to 30 percent of clients will cancel or delay home buying plans due to credit tightening.

In Tianjin, the actual transaction volume for pre-owned houses through 5i5j.com during the National Day holiday dropped by 50 percent from the same period of September.

*WAIT-AND-SEE*

"The slack market during the holiday could partially be the result of people traveling. We will spend some more time observing the market reaction to readjust our sales strategy," said Mr Zhang, a real estate agent in Beijing.

Zhang Jie, head of tmsf.com, a Hangzhou-based housing market research institute, agreed that the significance of the transaction volume during the holiday is limited.

However, he said a series of control measures by the city have somewhat curbed investment demand. "A growing number of buyers are in a wait-and-see mood," he said.

Yan Yuejin, an analyst at E-house China R&D Institute, is hopeful that with policy controls in place, home prices will gradually drop to a reasonable range.

Jia Shenghua, a real estate researcher at Zhejiang University, said the control measures are expected to achieve positive results, and more policies must be adopted to stabilize the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*ChemChina, Sinochem in talks on possible $100 billion merger: sources*
By Chen Aizhu | BEIJING, Reuters
| Fri Oct 14, 2016 | 10:48am EDT

Chinese state-owned chemical companies Sinochem Group and ChemChina are in discussions about a possible merger to create a chemicals, fertilizer and oil giant with almost $100 billion in annual revenue, three sources familiar with the matter said.

The deal has been proposed by China's central government as part of its efforts to slash the number of state-owned companies and create larger, more competitive global industry players, said the sources.

The sources asked not to be identified because they were not authorized to speak publicly about the matter. Top management of the two firms held a meeting earlier this week to discuss a potential merger, said one source directly briefed on the matter.

"The government has given the mandate to let Sinochem lead in this potential merger with ChemChina," said the source.

A second source familiar with the matter said both firms have started due diligence work looking into each other's financial details and business segments.

When asked about a potential merger, a ChemChina spokesperson said: "There is no such thing."

A Sinochem spokesman said he was not aware of the discussions. China's State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission (SASAC), which oversees state-owned enterprises, did not comment when asked about the talks.

Shares in the companies' listed subsidiaries jumped on the news, with Sinochem International up 10 percent for its biggest one-day rally in a year and Sinofert on track for its best daily gain since December.

While still at an early stage, the talks come as China National Chemicals Corp, as ChemChina is officially known, finalizes a $43 billion takeover of Swiss pesticides and seed group Syngenta. That deal would be China's largest-ever foreign investment.

In early European trading, Syngenta shares were down about 2 percent at their lowest in almost two months.

Syngenta declined to comment on the news.

European Competition Commissioner Margrethe Vestager would not comment on any potential issues arising from the deal, were China to create a domestic chemicals, fertilizer and oil giant.

"It's very early days," she told reporters on Friday.

The European Union is expected to rule on the deal by Oct. 28.


*STRONGER, LARGER*

It was not clear why the discussions were happening before the ChemChina-Syngenta deal had been finalised, or whether it would create further problems with anti-trust regulators around the world which have been looking at that deal.

Beijing may have initiated the talks to create a stronger, larger player to make it easier to absorb a world-class company like Syngenta, said the source directly briefed on the matter.

Backing from Sinochem might help ChemChina finance its Syngenta deal on more favorable terms, the source said.

ChemChina faces a $3 billion break fee if its Syngenta deal does not proceed.

If approved, the ChemChina-Sinochem merger would be among the largest between two Chinese state-owned enterprises, following similar marriages that created shipping giant China Cosco Shipping Corp, train maker CNR-CSR and more recently, the tie-up between Baosteel Group and Wuhan Steel.

Combining the two companies, which make everything from refined oil products to latex gloves and insecticides, would propel it into the top echelons of the competitive global chemicals, fertilizer and oil industries.

Based on 2015 annual reports, revenues of the combined group would comfortably eclipse Germany's BASF, the world's largest maker of industrial chemicals by sales.

It would be a major global chemical giant and challenge domestic rivals Sinopec, PetroChina and CNOOC, said Michal Meidan, London-based China analyst with Energy Aspects.

"It really does align nicely the government's priority to reduce the number of SOEs (state-owned enterprises)," Meidan said.


*XI'S PUSH*

A merger would fit in with President Xi Jinping's years-long push to shrink the number of centrally-controlled state-owned enterprises, which number more than 100.

In Sinochem's case, it is larger than ChemChina, but it needs a partner in the long term if it wants to expand in the global market and extend beyond roots that go back almost 70 years in oil and chemical trading, experts who know the companies said.

Sinochem has seen growth in the key energy business stagnate with increasing domestic competition in trading from the likes of state oil trader Unipec and Chinaoil, while its overseas oil and gas assets have struggled amid prolonged low oil prices.

ChemChina would add some 500,000 barrels per day of crude oil processing capacity to Sinochem's oil refining business.

Premium assets ChemChina acquired would also boost Sinochem's chemical departments.

The second source said a deal would benefit both companies: Sinochem's upstream oil and gas assets could feed ChemChina's nine refineries, Sinochem's access to rubber trading would help ChemChina's tyre business, while Sinochem's dominance in fertilizer markets would be a good fit for ChemChina's agri-chemical business.

"Sinochem is generally light on assets, while ChemChina is a more of a manufacturer," he said.

($1 = 6.6685 Chinese yuan renminbi)


(Additional reporting by Florence Tan in Singapore, Matthew Miller and Meng Meng in BEIJING, Joshua Franklin in ZURICH, Foo Wun Chee in BRUSSELS; Writing by Josephine Mason; Editing by Lincoln Feast and Mike Collett-White)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*New figures ease economic concerns*
By Wang Yanfei in Hangzhou (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-10-15 13:20

Better than expected economic figures released on Friday eased concerns about hitting the annual growth target, but more efforts are needed to to sustain growth momentum in the long term, economist say.

_*





Rising food prices in China pushed consumer inflation to a higher-than-expected 1.9 percent in September. Last month, food prices rose by 3.2 percent year-on-year. Zhu Xingxin / China Daily*_​
"The uptick of PPI and CPI in September provide good news for near term growth," said Yin Jianfeng, chief economist with China Zheshang Bank, during a panel discussion on the sidelines of the Zheshang Caijing International Forum on Friday.

The nation's producer price index (PPI) and consumer price index (CPI) figures for September are strong, official data shows.

The producer price index, a gauge for factory-gate prices, rose by 0.1 percent year-on-year in September, which is the first increase in nearly five years.

The consumer price index, which measures consumer price inflation, came in at 1.9 percent in September, above market expectations.

"But recent uptick figures are not enough to herald the recovery of economy," Yin said, "many problems within in the economy have yet to see major improvements—deleveraging process should be among top key tasks."

He said despite the nation's debt ratios not yet reaching the levels that would spark a crisis, "the pace of its increase is quite noteworthy".

Household debt levels have surged at a fast speed in recent years, which is a similar situation to what the United States experienced before its 2008 submortgage crisis, according to Yin. "Demand for home purchases rises sharply amid low-income households in recent years, but they have relatively lower abilities to cope with and recover from an income shock, compared to high or medium income households," he said.

UBS estimates that the loan to value ratio in China, which reflects the demand for housing, has risen to nearly 70 percent from 15 percent in 2012.

"A flood of defaults may trigger a crisis when a large proportion of credits flood to low income households," Yin said.

Yin said the risks brought by mounting household debt could be more alarming compared to that of the cooperate debt level.

"The cooperates might be more easier and would take less time for the government to control, compared to households," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China to increase policy support for service sector*
2016-10-15 11:36 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

China will offer more policy support to boost the growth of the service sector as a new engine to power the country's economic transition, according to the Chinese cabinet.

The government will cut red tape and ease restrictions for the development of elder care, education and sports services, according to a statement released after a State Council executive meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang.

Unreasonable administrative approvals needed to set up elderly care institutions will be eliminated and spare workshops or training centers may be turned into facilities for the elderly, according to the statement.

China will allow private schools to adjust their fees according to their own conditions and encourage domestic educational institutions to cooperate with foreign counterparts to improve competitiveness in state-of-the-art fields.

The government will roll out policies to promote recreational vehicles to boost tourism in rural or suburban areas, expand visa-free ports for inbound cruise tourism and pilot yacht leasing services, while local governments are encouraged to develop facilities for recreational sports, including winter sports.

China will further reduce barriers for private investment in consumer and service businesses.

The government will also roll out more supportive fiscal and financial policies to develop manufacturing of assistive devices for the disabled.

The statement said China will continue to reform business registration procedures by streamlining them and encouraging online services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*CSRC approves IPO applications of 14 firms*
2016-10-15 18:49 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

The China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) approved the IPO applications of 14 companies.

The firms will be allowed to raise a maximum total of 7.3 billion yuan (1.08 billion U.S. dollars), a statement said Friday.

Seven of the firms will be listed on the Shanghai bourse, two on the Shenzhen bourse's Small and Medium-sized Enterprise board, and five on the ChiNext, China's NASDAQ-style board of growth enterprises.

The CSRC has given the greenlight to IPO applications for *163 firms this year, putting the total funds raised at 113.2 billion yuan*.

Under the current IPO system, new shares are subject to approval from the CSRC, which controls both the timing and pricing.

China is working on transforming its IPO approval system into one based on registration, one that will allow the bourses to take over IPO approvals and clear the backlog of companies on the waiting list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China, Portuguese-speaking countries boost relations*
2016-10-12 13:52 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_



_Chinese Premier Li Keqiang delivers a keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the 5th Ministerial Conference of the Forum for Economic and Trade Cooperation between China and Portuguese-speaking countries, in Macao, south China, Oct. 11, 2016. (Photo: Xinhua/Ju Peng)_


Chinese Premier Li Keqiang announced on Tuesday that China has put forward 18 new measures, including offering aid and preferential loans, to boost relations with Portuguese-speaking countries (PSCs) in the next three years.

China will offer aid and preferential loans worth at least 4 billion yuan (almost 600 million U.S. dollars) to PSCs in Asia and Africa, Li said.

He made the announcement at the opening ceremony of the 5th Ministerial Conference of the Forum for Economic and Trade Cooperation between China and Portuguese-speaking countries in Macao.

At least *2 billion yuan in aid will be given to help develop agriculture, facilitate trade and investment, prevent and control malaria, and conduct research on traditional medicine* in these countries.

At least *2 billion yuan in preferential loans will be offered to promote industrial production capacity cooperation and infrastructure development* in these countries. In addition, *China will cancel 500 million yuan of debt* matured from its interest-free loans to the underdeveloped PSCs in Asia and Africa attending the forum.

China also pledged to send more medical teams, offer training programs and government scholarships, and help PSCs from the forum that need to build marine meteorological facilities to respond to disasters and climate change.

China encourages domestic businesses to establish new or upgrade existing economic and trade cooperation zones in PSCs, and it supports the establishment of a China-PSCs financial service platform, an entrepreneurs' association, cultural exchange center, bilingual talent training base and youth innovation and startup center in Macao, according to the package.

The Forum for Economic and Trade Cooperation between China and PSCs was launched in Macao in 2003 with the participation of seven PSCs, namely Angola, Brazil, Cape Verde, Guinea Bissau, Mozambique, Portugal and Timor-Leste.

*CLOSER CHINA-PSC TIES*

China is willing to build more substantial economic and trade ties and develop long-term stable and sound partnerships with PSCs, the Chinese premier said.

China and PSCs account for 17 percent of the global economy and 22 percent of the world population, and their common interests and need for mutual support are increasing, said Li.

The Belt and Road Initiative accords with the development plans of many PSCs, Li said, noting that both China and PSCs are located along the major international shipping routes.

Bilateral relations between China and PSCs are at their best period in history, said Li, pointing to the fact that trade between the two sides amounted to almost 100 billion U.S. dollars last year.

Over the next five years, China's total imports are expected to reach 8 trillion U.S. dollars, with total outbound investment of 720 billion dollars and more than 600 million in outbound travel, meaning huge business opportunities for companies from all countries, including PSCs, said Li.

The two-day ministerial conference in Macao was attended by leaders and senior officials of the seven PSCs. The forum and Macao will play a more important role in boosting closer cooperation between China and PSCs.

*A complex for the China-PSCs cooperation platform will be built in Macao* to provide services in trade talks, trade shows and cultural exhibitions and exchanges. The facility is set to become a new landmark for bilateral cooperation.

Portuguese Prime Minister Antonio Costa said Macao has the potential to become an information-sharing platform for business cooperation and bilingual talent, a logistics center for commodities from PSCs and a service center for small and medium-sized enterprises.

China's Belt and Road Initiative can strengthen economic ties with PSCs and Portugal is willing to participate in building the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, Costa said.

Mozambican Prime Minister Carlos Agostinho do Rosario said much progress has been made in human resources development, technological assistance and investment within the forum framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Sinochem, ChemChina to be merged, sources disclose*
2016-10-15 10:42 | China Daily | _Editor: Wang Fan_

Analysts say two giants are complementary to each other, both stronger in niche markets

Sinochem Group and China National Chemical Corporation (ChemChina) are going to be merged into one company, according to a news agency report quoting sources on Friday, which sent their two shares surging.

News agency Bloomberg, which quoted sources close to the talks, said that details of the deal, including timing, were not immediately clear and the plan was still subject to change. Comments from the two companies were not available on Friday.

Sinochem, founded in 1950, is China's biggest agricultural companies by revenue with operations in fertilizers, seeds and agrochemicals. Its business also encompasses oil, real estate and non-banking financial services. It has four A share listed companies and four Hong Kong listed companies.

ChemChina is China's biggest chemical company with revenues of $45 billion in 2015. Its main businesses are chemicals, oil processing, tire and rubber products and chemical equipment.

"The two companies' businesses are complementary to each other. Sinochem, however, has a much wider portfolio than ChemChina. If merged, Sinochem will be the leader in the new company," said Gao Jian, an oil analyst with Shandong-based bulk commodity information company Sublime China Information Group Co Ltd.

"The two companies account for quite a small share in petrochemical engineering. They are stronger in niche markets such as new materials, fertilizers and agriculture," he said.

According to Gao, unlike the merger of mammoth companies such as Baosteel Group and Wuhan Iron and Steel Group, this merger is a lot smaller and unlikely to have much impact one their strategic plans.

Sinochem International Corp, Sinochem's listed unit on Shanghai Stock Exchange, rose to 10.57 yuan ($1.6) per share, up 9.99 percent, on Friday.

Sinochem has been active in overseas acquisitions in recent years. In February it proposed a $43 billion purchase of Swiss pesticide and seed group Syngenta AG. If being pushed through, that merger would become the biggest overseas purchase by a Chinese company so far.

In January, a consortium led by Sinochem proposed a $1 billion purchase of KraussMaffei Group, the German plastic equipment manufacturer. If successful, the deal would be the biggest takeover by a Chinese company of a German group. Also in January, Sinochem initiated a deal to buy Halcyon Agri Corp, a Singaporean natural rubber supply chain management company, for a proposed price of around $300 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese, U.S. enterprises sign agricultural transaction contracts*
2016-10-16 09:03 | Xinhua | _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

More than a dozen Chinese and the U.S. enterprises on Friday signed agricultural transaction contracts worth 2.1 billion U.S. dollars, under which Chinese enterprises will import 5.1 million tons of farm products from the U.S. companies.

Nearly 100 officials and enterprise representatives from China and the United States attended the signing ceremony held in Des Moines, Iowa.

As Iowa is a leading soybean-producing state in the United States and China is the world's biggest buyer of the product, it makes a lot of sense for American and Chinese companies to work together, Iowa Governor Terry Branstad told Xinhua.

"Right now we have a surplus of soybeans and corn, and so we need to be able to market that product," said Branstad. "China is a very big country, with a large population and is in need of soybeans. We think it is a win-win situation. It's good for Iowa farmers and it is good for Chinese consumers."

"We want to continue to increase the trade opportunities between Iowa and China," Branstad added.

Liu Jun, deputy Chinese consul-general in Chicago, said the U.S. Midwest is a major farming area of soybeans, corn, and meat. "Iowa has unique advantages in Sino-U.S. agricultural cooperation."

Chinese official statistics show that China accounts for 60 percent of the world's soybean transactions. China consumed 95 million tons of soybeans in the 2015-2016 seasonal year, and is expected to consume 98 million tons in the following seasonal year, of which the demand for import will be 83 million tons, up 1.2 percent from the 2015-2016 seasonal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2016/10-15/230334.shtml

*Chinese luxury spending to reach 120 bln USD in 2016: report*
2016-10-15 09:30 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

Chinese luxury spending is expected to *reach 120.4 billion U.S. dollars in 2016*, up 3 percent year on year, according to a report on Friday.

The growth rate is down from last year's 10 percent as a sluggish economy dampens consumption of luxury goods, according to the report released by Fortune Character, a luxury consumption research agency.

But *Chinese consumers still account for nearly half of the world's luxury spending*, it said.

Chinese buyers did 77 percent of their luxury spending overseas, it said.

Zhou Ting, president of Fortune Character, said Hong Kong and Europe remain popular destinations for Chinese luxury purchases.

Over the past five years, fewer Chinese high-end buyers said they would increase their luxury purchases, the report said. In 2016, only 17 percent respondents planned to increase luxury spending, according to the report.


********

_120 billion dollars is a lot of money._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Debt-for-equity swaps to substantially reduce corporate leverage: official*
2016-10-14 10:25 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's newly-initiated debt-for-equity swaps will substantially lower the debt levels of indebted companies, and no cap will be pre-set on the scale of the scheme, an official with China's top economic planner said Thursday.

The deleveraging effect of the program should be obvious, and model simulation results show that many companies' debt-to-asset ratios will decrease by about 10 to 20 percentage points, said Zhao Chenxin, a spokesman for the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

China's State Council on Monday released guidelines on the long-discussed debt-for-equity swaps, pledging that the scheme will be conducted in an orderly fashion as the country steps up efforts to tackle high corporate debt.

The program will help substantially ease companies' financial burdens, Zhao said at a press conference, adding that "the final outcome and effectiveness will hinge on negotiations between companies and creditors."

High corporate leverage in China has been a major threat to companies' profitability and to broader financial stability.

Debt-to-equity swaps are generally believed to benefit both banks and troubled companies. They can ease pressure on companies and beef up banks' balance sheets, releasing capital for investment.

This round of the debt-for-equity conversion program is "market-oriented," and there is no predetermined scale of the plan, Zhao stressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese vice president attends China-LAC business summit*
2016-10-15 11:34 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_


_



_​_Chinese Vice President Li Yuanchao delivers a speech at the 10th China-Latin America and Caribbean (LAC) Business Summit in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 14, 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

_
Chinese Vice President Li Yuanchao on Friday attended the 10th China-Latin America and Caribbean (LAC) Business Summit in the northern city of Tangshan in Hebei Province and delivered a speech.

Since the summit's creation in 2007, it has become an important platform for mutually beneficial cooperation and common development of China and LAC nations, Li said in the speech.

He said he hopes the two sides can consolidate their traditional friendship and continuously enhance mutual understanding.

Both sides should also optimize trade structure and promote production cooperation, as economic and trade cooperation is a pillar for China-LAC relations, Li said.

China-LAC trade volume rose more than twentyfold during the past decade to reach 236.5 billion U.S. dollars in 2015.

Li also stressed the improvement of people-to-people exchanges in multiple fields, including education, culture, sports and tourism.

On Friday, Li also met with President of Uruguay Tabare Vazquez, who attended the summit and delivered a speech, and other guests from LAC countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*SinoChem, ChemChina subsidiaries deny reports of talks for $100 bln merger*
2016-10-17 09:09 | Global Times/Agencies | _Editor: Li Yan_

Multiple subsidiaries under SinoChem Group and China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) denied media reports claiming that the two groups are in merger talks, financial news portal ifeng.com reported on Sunday.

State-owned chemical companies SinoChem Group and ChemChina are in discussions about a tie-up to create a global chemical, oil and agricultural giant with almost $100 billion in annual revenue, Reuters reported Friday, citing three sources familiar with the matter.

Measured by revenue and profits, Sinochem is much larger than its rival ChemChina, which is finalizing a $43 billion takeover of Swiss pesticides and seed group Syngenta. That deal would be China's largest-ever foreign investment.

The domestic merger was proposed by China's central government as part of its effort to slash the number of State-owned companies and create larger, more competitive global industry players.

Five listed units of ChemChina, including Shanghai-listed Aeolus Tyre Co, said in stock filings that after contacting the group company and stakeholders, they had found no government information in written or oral form about a reported merger between SinoChem and ChemChina as of Sunday.


********

_Looks like some information warfare or misinformation going on.

._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China's new yuan loans surge in September*
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-18 16:30:31


BEIJING, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's new yuan-denominated lending beat market forecasts in September to stand at 1.22 trillion yuan (about 181.3 billion U.S. dollars), official data showed Tuesday.

The monthly lending figure represented an increase of 164.3 billion yuan on the same period a year earlier, the People's Bank of China said in a statement.

New yuan-denominated loans totalled 10.16 trillion yuan in the first nine months of the year.

M2, a broad measure of the money supply that covers cash in circulation and all deposits, rose 11.5 percent year on year to 151.64 trillion yuan by the end of September, with the growth rate 0.1 percentage points higher than a month earlier.

M1, a narrow measure of money supply that covers cash in circulation plus demand deposits, rose 24.7 percent year on year to 45.43 trillion yuan, with the growth rate 0.6 percentage points lower than a month ago.


----------



## cirr

Q3 GDP grew 6.7% y-o-y.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Economists Question China’s Consistent Growth Numbers*
*China says its economy grew 6.7% for the third consecutive quarter
*
BEIJING–Fresh doubts emerged over the reliability of Chinese statistics on Wednesday after officials said the economy grew 6.7%—for the third consecutive quarter.

It was the first time since Beijing started releasing quarterly figures in 1992 that it had achieved such a feat of consistency.

Economists say it is rare for a fast-growing economy to clock the same growth quarter after quarter. In China, it happens because Beijing sets a hard economic target—6.5% to 7% this year—then does what it takes to reach this level, whether through fiscal stimulus, arm twisting of state companies or creative accounting, these people say.


The International Monetary Fund and numerous economists have urged Beijing to scrap that system, saying it leads to excessive fiscal stimulus that fuels manufacturing overcapacity and debt.

“It’s quite implausible that growth would be 6.7% for three straight quarters,” said Julian Evans-Pritchard, an economist with Capital Economics Pte. “They’re obviously smoothing the data quite a bit” he said, adding: “Even by Chinese standards, this is a new level of stability.”

China’s one-party state places a premium on stability, control and gradualism, economists say. Higher growth targets also help stem unemployment that could fuel social instability and threaten party control, they add. China’s official unemployment rate has remained between 4% and 4.3% since 2002. Yet a paper from an American nonprofit group, the National Bureau of Economic Research, says the actual rate was an average of nearly 11% between 2002 and 2009. 

Economists say Chinese growth data appears to be massaged by one or two tenths of a percentage point–worth $10 billion to $20 billion in output. Any more would draw heightened global scrutiny, they say.

RELATED READING



China’s Property Frenzy Spurs Risky Business (Oct. 19)
Finding Cracks in China’s Growth Story: Heard on the Street (Oct. 19)
What U.S. Economists Think of Official China Statistics (Sept. 15, 2015)
“There always seems to be a tendency to round up rather than down,” said IHS Markit Ltd.economist Brian Jackson. “They tend to use something like the “other services” category.

China’s National Bureau of Statistics didn’t immediately respond to questions. But in the past it has said that its methodology is sound and in keeping with accepted global standards.

In past periods of double-digit growth, Beijing often appeared to go the other way, understating growth and inflation numbers, economists say.  A study this year by economists Emi Nakamura, Jón Steinsson, and Miao Liu in the American Economic Journal concluded that China underreported growth by several percentage points a year in the late 1990s, then overestimated growth and inflation after 2002. “Chinese official statistics are ‘too smooth,’” it said, which it said may be the result of political sensitivities as well as poor data gathering methods.


“Concerns about inflation are one factor often cited as contributing to the discontent that lead to the 1989 Tiananmen Square protests,” it said. “The remarkable stability of growth and inflation statistics over the past two decades has undoubtedly been an important source of popular support for the Chinese Communist Party.”

China’s statistics have also come under question at home. When Chinese Premier Li Keqiang was party secretary of northeastern Liaoning province in 2007 he was quoted in a leaked U.S. cable decrying the accuracy of what he called “man-made” statistics, adding that he relied on measures presumably more difficult to manipulate, including electricity output and freight traffic.

Since then, numerous banks have created their own version of a “Li Keqiang index” inspired by his apparent skepticism.

China has made periodic efforts to improve—or at least defend—the veracity of its growth numbers. Earlier this month, President Xi Jinping stressed the importance of preventing fake government statistics, vowing at a central leading group on reform to punish data cheaters, according to the official Xinhua News Agency.

Late last year, local officials in northeastern Liaoning, Heilongjiang and Jilin provinces admitted doctoring gross domestic product statistics during an anticorruption probe, Xinhua said.

Officials have strong incentives to fudge growth statistics, economists say. While Beijing has edged away from evaluating local officials solely on growth statistics, the numbers remain an important criterion for getting promoted. Double counting is another factor when, for example, transactions across borders are claimed by both provinces. National statisticians now collect their own independent provincial data in a bid to improve the data’s accuracy. In 2015, China adopted an IMF standard aimed at strengthening its data system.

The official 6.7% growth figure for the January through March period, when growth seemed particularly weak, was the most questionable of the three, many economists said.

Mr. Evans-Pritchard said growth in the third quarter may have exceeded 6.7% while the first quarter was lower. “This allows China to reverse some massaging they did earlier, bring their data closer to reality,” he said.

RHB Capital Bhd. economist Fan Zhang warned: “There could be more intervention as growth slows. They’ve set a target of 6.5% from now until 2020 and need to make that target.”


http://www.wsj.com/articles/economists-question-chinas-consistent-growth-numbers-1476880761


----------



## lonelyman

10 trillion economy at 10%, that's unsustainable. Size bigger, grow rates lower, very natural. A simple Google search yields numerous western sources question India gpd as well. 

Don't fall for western propaganda, remember WMD in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

See what I say yesterday?? 
@grey boy 2 @long_ @TaiShang @cirr @AndrewJin 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's do some crosscheck to test the credibility of the growth rate.

*1. Electricity consumption*
The electricity consumption of China Q1 to Q3 2016 grows by 4.5%. Considering China's power consumption is even 15% bigger than US, the 4.5% yoy growth is actually a very nice result. 

In addition, the economy growth contribution from the service sector is growing more rapidly than the manufacturing sector. That means the electricity reliance is decreasing. For example, to generate 10,000 RMB GDP from steel making and tourism respectively, the electricity required from steel industry is obviously much larger than requirement from tourism.






*2. Semi-trailer tractor trucks (半挂牵引车)*
Tractor trucks is the core tool to long-haul transportation. The in-flow, or out-flow transportation needs of the manufacturing plants both rely on the support of tractor trucks. 

Guess what is the yoy sales growth Q1 to Q3 2016 for tractor trucks sales of China? *31.8%*!!! Such "horrible" growth shows the booming of the manufacturing activities throughout China.

*3. Passenger car sales*
Car sales is a perfect indicator to showcase how the economy is running. Not only because car industry itself is the pillar to the manufacturing sector, but also because car consumption clearly shows the pocket size of the normal people. 

Let's look at the passenger car sales in China Q1~Q3, 2016. The car sales in China for the first nine months 2016 stands at *16.2 million units*. Guess its growth rate? *17.8%*!!

BTW, the car market size of China (19.7 million unis, 2015 sales) is 7.3x of that in India (2.7 million units, 2015 sales). So a 17.8% growth means the *incremental volume alone is equivalent to 1.3x of the total size of India*.

But that's just the comparison of volume (how many units). If we look at value, the difference is even far larger.
Below is the volume comparison by segment between the two countries:
- A is mini car segment, typical model is Suzuki Alto (奥拓); 
- B is small car segment, typical model is Suzuki Swift (雨燕), Chevrolet Sail (赛欧)
- C is compact car segment, typical model is VW Sagitar (速腾), Toyota Corolla (卡罗拉), Chervolet Cruze（科鲁兹）
- D is medium car segment, typical model is VW Passat (帕萨特), Toyota Camry (凯美瑞), Honda Accord (雅阁)
- E&F are larger car segment, like Audi A6, BMW-5 series, Mercedes E-class

Apparently, nearly half of car demand in India comes from the mini cars like Suzuki Alto. But for cars like Alto, they are actually seen like *toy cars *in China, few people are willing to own them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

*China scores WTO victories against some U.S. anti-dumping methods*

Wed Oct 19, 2016 | 4:34pm EDT





Cargo containers at the Port of Los Angeles in a file photo. REUTERS/Bob Riha, Jr.

By Tom Miles and David Lawder | GENEVA/WASHINGTON

China won the bulk of a World Trade Organization complaint against certain U.S. methods of determining anti-dumping duties on Chinese products in a WTO dispute panel ruling released on Wednesday.

China brought the complaint in December 2013, one of a string of disputes challenging Washington's way of assessing "dumping," or exporting at unfairly cheap prices.

Specifically, the panel found fault with the U.S. practices of determining dumping margins in certain cases of "targeted dumping," in which foreign firms cut prices on goods aimed at specific U.S. regions, customer groups or time periods.

Dumping is normally found when a foreign producer's U.S. prices are lower than its home market prices for the same or similar goods, or when the imports are sold at prices below production costs.

The panel ruled against the U.S. Commerce Department's practise of "zeroing" in cases involving targeted dumping. In zeroing, the department typically assigns a value of zero any time a producer's export price is above that producer's normal home market price, partly to account for freight and customs charges.

In practice, the zeroing methodology tends to increase the level of U.S. anti-dumping duties on foreign producers.

Some points of China's argument were rejected by the WTO panel, including a claim that the Commerce Department systematically punishes Chinese state enterprise by assigning them high anti-dumping rates.

Either side can appeal the ruling within 60 days.

China's Ministry of Commerce welcomed the ruling saying that the WTO panel had "upheld China's principal claims" on the unlawfulness of targeted dumping and the separate rate applied in certain U.S. anti-dumping measures.

The dispute related to several industries including machinery and electronics, light industry, metals and minerals, with an annual export value of up to $8.4 billion, it said.

"The United States is disappointed by these findings," a spokesman for the U.S. Trade Representative's office said in a statement.

"We will carefully review the report and consider next steps. Nothing in the report will undermine the commitment of the United States to impose antidumping duties to address injurious dumping," the USTR spokesman added.

(Reporting by Tom Miles in Geneva and David Lawder in Washington; editing by Dominic Evans and Alan Crosby)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-usa-wto-idUSKCN12J1RP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

*@GS Zhou*
*In the course of China's development, Skepticism and collapse theory has never stopped.*
*



*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...-make-cutting-edge-industrial-robots-in-China

October 12, 2016 2:00 am JST

*Kawasaki Heavy to make cutting-edge industrial robots in China*





The Kawasaki Heavy robots are capable of working alongside personnel on an assembly line. 

TOKYO -- Kawasaki Heavy Industries will manufacture collaborative industrial robots in China, aiming to tap strong local demand driven by rising wages and a worker shortage.

The Japanese company owns 51% of a Chinese joint venture that plans to construct a factory in the inland city of Chongqing, looking to start production by year-end. The joint venture partner -- a local manufacturer of conveyor systems -- will pay for the building and some other costs, so Kawasaki Heavy's outlays are expected to be small.

The plant will produce collaborative robots for tasks such as assembly of electronic devices and packing of cosmetics in boxes. These human-friendly robots feature technology that stops movement when sensors detect imminent contact with people. This ability allows automation of just a portion of the work, if desired. For example, on a line that requires 10 personnel, five robots can be installed to handle the work of five employees.

Conventional industrial robots can handle only certain tasks because they need to be separated from workers to prevent injuries caused by collisions. With the new plant, Kawasaki Heavy will become the first Japanese company to manufacture such human-friendly industrial robots in China.

The plant's annual capacity is expected to reach 1,000 units in the first year and rise to 5,000 eventually. Though key components such as bearings and motors will be shipped from Japan, some parts will be procured locally. Each robot is expected to carry a price tag of 2.8 million yen to 3 million yen ($27,000 to $29,000).

Kawasaki Heavy builds some 2,500 collaborative robots a year at its plant in Hyogo Prefecture and ships them worldwide. The new factory will allow robots for the Chinese market to be manufactured locally.

In China, a shortage of factory workers has led the minimum wage to double over the past five years. Demand is growing for robots that help factories automate, with China expected to account for almost 40% of the global total in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*RAPOO joins robot manufacturing industry*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> *RAPOO joins robot manufacturing industry*
> 
> View attachment 344932
> 
> 
> View attachment 344933


I only know RAPOO produces very good computer/gaming peripherals......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*China's fixed-asset investment grows 8.2% in the first three quarters*
2016-10-19 10:35 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's fixed-asset investment (FAI) in the first three quarters grew 8.2 percent year on year, slowing by 0.8 percentage points compared with the first two quarters, official data showed on Wednesday.

September FAI growth accelerated to 9 percent year on year, compared with 8.2 percent in August.

Fixed-asset investment includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China's economy stabilizes with better quality*
2016-10-19 10:49 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's economy grew 6.7 percent in the third quarter of 2016, holding steady from the second quarter and fueling hopes that the Chinese government will achieve this year's GDP target.

The figure, released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Wednesday, remained within the government's targeted range of between 6.5 and 7 percent for 2016.

On a quarterly basis, the economy increased 1.8 percent from the second quarter.

GDP expanded 6.7 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2016 to reach 52.997 trillion yuan (7.87 trillion U.S. dollars).

NBS spokesperson Sheng Laiyun said China's economy grew steadily with progress made and quality improved, as a result of appropriately expanded aggregate demand, the supply-side structural reform, positive development anticipation and accelerated fostering of new drivers.

*Read more: China's property investment growth further accelerates*

*China's fixed-asset investment grows 8.2% in the first three quarters*

*China Jan-Sept. retail sales growth accelerates to 10.4 pct*

*China's industrial output expands 6 pct in Jan.-Sept.*

*China's fiscal revenue rises 4.9 pct in September*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Steps planned to boost economy in the northeast*
2016-10-19 08:42 | China Daily | _Editor: Wang Fan_

A series of major measures will be adopted in an effort to further revitalize the slowing economy in Northeast China, especially as the region's pillar industries are cutting production capacity and private investment has dropped.

The measures were in two support documents, including the 13th Five-Year Plan for Revitalizing Northeast China, approved by the central government on Tuesday at the second meeting of the Leading Group for Revitalizing Northeast China and Other Old Industrial Bases. The meeting was presided over by Premier Li Keqiang.

The documents aim to boost local economies and private investment in Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces and the eastern part of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region. Details of the documents were not immediately available.

The region was vital to the country's establishment of a complete industrial system, but it has relied on heavy industries such as steel and coal mining, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

As the country cuts overcapacity in industries that pollute heavily, GDP growth in Liaoning and Heilongjiang during the first eight months has been below the national average.

The National Development and Reform Commission has announced plans for 127 major projects for the region, at a cost of 1.6 trillion yuan ($237.3 billion), to boost local economies.

Premier Li urged local governments to stabilize investment and consumption. The region should also promote the service sector, including tourism and cultural events, to cultivate new areas for growth, he said.

Negative lists for corporate investment and market access will be established in the region, while reforms of State-owned enterprises will be conducted to boost private investment and raise confidence in a vigorous recovery of the local economy, Li added.

To attract and keep private investment, Li also called on local governments to make further efforts to improve the business environment by streamlining administrative procedures and strengthening governmental services.

Private investment in Northeast China has declined sharply, with that in Liaoning decreasing by 58 percent in the first half of the year.

At the meeting, the premier pledged support for resource-exhausted cities to upgrade local economies, and he encouraged the region to cooperate with rapidly growing provinces in southern China.

The region's economic slowdown stems from a worsening business environment and a lack of vitality for enterprises, said Nie Huihua, vice-president of the National Academy of Development and Strategy at Renmin University of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

BUSINESS NEWS|Thu Oct 20, 2016 | 9:29pm EDT
*China to invest more than $148 billion in metros by 2020: state media*





Workers clean a train car at a maintenance plant for the Kunming Metro, in Kunming, Yunnan province, April 13, 2016.REUTERS/Brenda Goh

China's investment in metro systems is expected to hit more than 1 trillion yuan ($148.28 billion) by 2020, as government planners accelerate approvals for such projects, the state-owned Economic Information Daily reported on Friday.

Since September, Beijing has approved more than 100 billion yuan worth of urban rail transit projects in the cities of Baotou, Urumqi and Xiamen, the newspaper said, adding that other localities were speeding up construction.

About 40 Chinese cities are currently building metro systems and 60 are designing and making plans, according to the China Association of Metros.

The newspaper said that, however, there has been growing concern over such projects' financing models as they tend to bring in low income but require large amounts of investment, and that the National Development and Reform Commission was encouraging governments to attract private funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

long_ said:


> BUSINESS NEWS|Thu Oct 20, 2016 | 9:29pm EDT
> *China to invest more than $148 billion in metros by 2020: state media*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers clean a train car at a maintenance plant for the Kunming Metro, in Kunming, Yunnan province, April 13, 2016.REUTERS/Brenda Goh
> 
> China's investment in metro systems is expected to hit more than 1 trillion yuan ($148.28 billion) by 2020, as government planners accelerate approvals for such projects, the state-owned Economic Information Daily reported on Friday.
> 
> Since September, Beijing has approved more than 100 billion yuan worth of urban rail transit projects in the cities of Baotou, Urumqi and Xiamen, the newspaper said, adding that other localities were speeding up construction.
> 
> About 40 Chinese cities are currently building metro systems and 60 are designing and making plans, according to the China Association of Metros.
> 
> The newspaper said that, however, there has been growing concern over such projects' financing models as they tend to bring in low income but require large amounts of investment, and that the National Development and Reform Commission was encouraging governments to attract private funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China lays out plan for agricultural modernization by 2020*
(Xinhua) 08:18, October 21, 2016




Villagers work in air drying corns in Qianpo Village of Yiyuan County, East China's Shandong Province, Sept. 22, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING - China aims to achieve "marked progress" in agricultural modernization by 2020, according to a five-year plan released by the State Council Thursday.

*The country will strive to ensure food security, improve the quality and efficiency of farm produce supply, and enhance the sector's international competitiveness by 2020, the plan said.*

It also targets all-round moderate prosperity for rural residents, and a beautiful countryside.

Modern agriculture should be established in the country's eastern coastal developed regions, major cities' suburbs, state farms and several demonstration areas, according to the plan.

*The plan specified tasks to promote innovation, coordination, green development, opening up and farmers' welfare.*

Fourteen key projects will be carried out to attain the plan's goals. They include projects to cultivate high-standard farmland, integrate various sub-industries and ensure farm produce quality.
*

Fiscal and financial support will be given to the agricultural sector, while better land policies and farm produce market regulations will be introduced, the plan said.*
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1021/c90000-9130529.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Sixth generation AMOLED production line settled in Guan, plans a total investment of nearly 30 billion*
http://finance.ifeng.com/a/20161021/14954199_0.shtml

*China officially launched 600 kilometers per hour maglev train research and development*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://gree.com/pczwb/xwzx/cms_category_1261/20161015/detail-17491.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's GDP growth steady at 6.7% in first 3 Qs of 2016*
2016-10-21 09:47 Globaltimes.cn





http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2016/10-21/108671.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...000-crore-each-in-up/articleshow/55058577.cms

Oppo & Vivo will invest Rs 2000 crore each in the Indian state of Uttar pradesh 

@cirr @AndrewJin @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

Echo_419 said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...000-crore-each-in-up/articleshow/55058577.cms
> 
> Oppo & Vivo will invest Rs 2000 crore each in the Indian state of Uttar pradesh
> 
> @cirr @AndrewJin @JSCh


*Do you welcome them？*


----------



## Echo_419

long_ said:


> *Do you welcome them？*



Yes, we welcome all kinds of Chinese investment


----------



## 艹艹艹

Echo_419 said:


> Yes, we welcome all kinds of Chinese investment


*You are a rational person.*


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> BUSINESS NEWS|Thu Oct 20, 2016 | 9:29pm EDT
> *China to invest more than $148 billion in metros by 2020: state media*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers clean a train car at a maintenance plant for the Kunming Metro, in Kunming, Yunnan province, April 13, 2016.REUTERS/Brenda Goh
> 
> China's investment in metro systems is expected to hit more than 1 trillion yuan ($148.28 billion) by 2020, as government planners accelerate approvals for such projects, the state-owned Economic Information Daily reported on Friday.
> 
> Since September, Beijing has approved more than 100 billion yuan worth of urban rail transit projects in the cities of Baotou, Urumqi and Xiamen, the newspaper said, adding that other localities were speeding up construction.
> 
> About 40 Chinese cities are currently building metro systems and 60 are designing and making plans, according to the China Association of Metros.
> 
> The newspaper said that, however, there has been growing concern over such projects' financing models as they tend to bring in low income but require large amounts of investment, and that the National Development and Reform Commission was encouraging governments to attract private funding.


Underestimation!


----------



## Echo_419

long_ said:


> *You are a rational person.*



I on a person level want to see greater Sino-Indian cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

An estimated 90% of buses in Beijing offer free Wi-Fi by the end of 2016, according to the Beijing News.

Free Wi-Fi is also offered on 12,000 buses within the 5th Ring Road that encircles urban Beijing. "Beijing has become the top provider of free Wi-Fi on buses in China," said Qiu Zhaomin, representative of the Wi-Fi supplier.

"95% of the buses within the 5th Ring Road offer free Wi-Fi, and the remaining 5% will be discarded," said Qiu.

Qiu said the Wi-Fi on buses in suburban areas is now being tested, and will be implemented by the end of this year.

To use free Wi-Fi service, passengers will need to simply download the application called "16WiFi" and register with real names.

Apart from offering internet connectivity, the application also provides real-time information of the buses including how many passengers are commuting.

In 2013, a Wi-Fi service was first attempted on Beijing's buses, but the service failed due to technology limits.

This time, the service is reported to provide daily for 500,000 people. "We use a 4G network, and the speed guarantee for 50 people in a bus to watch videos at the same time," said Qiu.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-10/26/content_27179959.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunfu

Robots replace humans at factories.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China’s Tech Sector Is Underestimated, Venture Investors Say*






http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-tech-sector-is-underestimated-venture-investors-say-1477507270

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

From RT:
 
*US intel agencies behind Berlin’s U-turn on Chinese takeover of German firm – report *
Published time: 27 Oct, 2016 13:05


> US intelligence has compelled Berlin to stop a $730 million Chinese acquisition of a Germany-based tech company over alleged concerns that its high-end products had “military applications” and might benefit Beijing’s nuclear program, Handelsblatt reports.
> The German Economy Ministry announced on Monday that it had canceled its approval for China’s Grand Chip Investment Fund (FGC) to purchase the Aachen-based high-tech company Aixtron for $732 million (€670 million), citing _“security-related information”_ that emerged. A review of the deal is pending.
> 
> US secret services were behind the unexpected decision, Handelsblatt newspaper reported on Thursday, citing sources within the German intelligence community.
> 
> According to the report, during a meeting at the US embassy in Berlin, American officers showed German government officials evidence that Aixtron’s technology also has _“military applications,”_ although they had refused to hand the evidence over.
> US intelligence officers had reportedly said Washington is concerned about Beijing’s capabilities to use Aixtron equipment or technology to produce electronic chips for its nuclear program.
> 
> The company’s equipment is used to deposit chemical layers on silicon wafers, mainly to makers of LED (light-emitting diode) chips.
> 
> _“Aixtron is not involved in the design, development, or production of its customers’ semiconductor devices,”_ the group said, as quoted by Reuters.
> 
> The firm also added it had sold several hundred systems to China over the past 30 years in deals cleared by the German authorities.
> 
> Around 60 percent of Aixtron revenues come from clients in Asia, with 22 percent coming from the US and the remaining 18 percent from Europe, the company said in a 2015 annual report.
> 
> German’s Economy Ministry chose not to comment on Handelsblatt article and refused to disclose the _“origin or the nature”_ of the information that led to the takeover deal being withdrawn. Aixtron said it has not yet received any questions from the ministry regarding the review.
> 
> Meanwhile, Argonaut Capital, the largest shareholder in the Aixtron, said Berlin’s decision to review the agreed takeover by Chinese investment fund Fujian Grand Chip has been “irresponsible,” according to Reuters.
> 
> Argonaut CEO Barry Norris said it was based on _“highly-dubious allegations.”_
> 
> Norris said the _“protectionist posturing over Chinese investment would seem utterly irresponsible for Aixtron's stakeholders... and set an alarmingly arbitrary precedent for future government interference in EU financial markets.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Piotr said:


> From RT:
> 
> *US intel agencies behind Berlin’s U-turn on Chinese takeover of German firm – report *
> Published time: 27 Oct, 2016 13:05


Not surprised, containment of China is USA policy. Unfortunately Germans not act in their own interests but Americas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

lonelyman said:


> Not surprised, containment of China is USA policy. Unfortunately Germans not act in their own interests but Americas


In fact US regime tries to contain not only China but every single developing country. Thats why US regime is supporting terrorism (Daesh was created by USA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-economy-pmi-idUSKBN12W2QM
BUSINESS NEWS|Tue Nov 1, 2016 | 1:41am EDT
*China Oct factory activity expands at fastest pace in over two years*





A production line is seen inside a factory of Saic GM Wuling, in Liuzhou, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, China, June 19, 2016.REUTERS/Norihiko Shirouzu/File Photo

Activity in China's manufacturing sector expanded at the fastest pace in over two years in October thanks to a construction boom, with smaller firms growing more upbeat, suggesting the world's second-largest economy is stabilizing and getting on steadier footing.

Signs of a more broader-based recovery will be welcomed by the government amid growing views that a housing rally may have peaked. Much of China's better-than-expected growth this year has been highly reliant on spending by often inefficient state firms as private investment languished.

The official Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) stood at 51.2 in October, much stronger than September and the highest reading since July 2014.

Economists had expected a far more modest reading of 50.4, in line with the previous month. Levels above 50 indicate an expansion in activity on a monthly basis.

China's economy expanded at a steady 6.7 percent clip in the third quarter and looks set to hit Beijing's full-year target of 6.5 to 7 percent, fueled by stronger government infrastructure spending, record bank lending and a red-hot property market that are adding to a growing pile of debt.

The construction spree has fueled stronger demand and higher prices for building materials from cement to steel, boosting sales for related companies from engineering firms to property agents. Global construction equipment maker Caterpillar (CAT.N) said last week it sees further modest improvement in 2017.

"The significant improvement in PMI is largely driven by commodity prices," said Singapore-based economist Zhou Hao at Commerzbank.

Beijing's plans to cut excess industrial capacity and factories' need to replenish low inventories are also buoying prices for commodities such as coal and steel, and boosting profits, said David Qu, a Shanghai-based economist from ANZ.

Factory output accelerated in October, with the sub-index rising to 53.3 in October from 52.8 in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Great news, but it maybe very disappointing to those who have been praying for the "Imminent China Collapse" for a very long time already.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*A 25-year-old in China is shaking up the bike-share market*

In China’s internet warzone, there’s a road map for success: find a rich backer, get lots of money, burn it to buy market share.

The latest chapter of that playbook is being written by two young entrepreneurs each offering an update on a former icon of China’s communist party — the bicycle.


In one corner is Dai Wei, 25, whose Beijing Bikelock Technology Co. cycle-sharing startup, known as Ofo, won about $100 million backing in September from investors including the venture fund backed by Xiaomi Corp. founder Lei Jun and Didi Chuxing, the ride-hailing giant that just beat Uber Technologies Inc. out of China. The funding is said to have valued the startup at $500 million.

In the other is Hu Weiwei, who received similar funding days later for her Beijing Mobike Technology Co. from a group including Tencent Holdings Ltd., the nation’s biggest internet company and, ironically, a long-term backer of Didi.

This is the trial by fire of China’s internet landscape, where alliances change in days and startups bleed billions of dollars offering freebies to get customers, only to merge months later so they can take on the next upcoming competitor.

“Tencent and Didi each picking a different winner makes the competition much more unpredictable and interesting,” said Cao Yang, Beijing-based analyst at internet consultant IResearch. “It really comes down to which founder can adapt faster and leverage resources better.”

Bike-sharing is hardly new. There are about 600 such operations globally, with a market that could grow by 20 percent a year to generate as much as $5.8 billion in revenue by 2020, according to consultancy Roland Berger.

Most, like Paris’s Velib or London’s so-called Boris Bikes are run or set up by the local government, often with corporate sponsors, and bikes are available from racks at set locations. What differentiates Ofo and Mobike is that users find and pay for bicycles via a smartphone app and then leave the vehicle wherever they want.

Each company is targeting a different market. Mobike has gone for high-end branding with bikes that cost as much as 3,000 yuan ($440) to build and have snazzy orange wheels, solid-core tires and satellite navigation. Ofo is targeting students with bright yellow two-wheelers costing only about 250 yuan that don’t have GPS and rent for just 1 yuan per hour, typically half that of Mobike. Beijing’s public bikes are free for the first hour and then 1 yuan per subsequent hour.

Mobike locates its vehicles via an integrated GPS. Ofo — so-named because the word looks like a bicycle — does so by tracking the smartphones of its riders and sending a code to unlock the bike.

“These guys all think they can be Amazon, hoping to burn money first and then make money later,” said Rawen Huang, Hong Kong-based founder of Petrel Capital, which invests in China’s internet space. “Will we look back in five years’ time and say ‘Oh my, I can’t believe they got funding at that valuation’? Probably.”

In the capital’s electronics heartland of Zhongguancun, where high-tech heavyweights like Lenovo Group Ltd. rub shoulders with startups and malls crammed with gadgets, two of Ofo’s yellow bikes stand in the hallway outside an apartment, which Dai has converted to a makeshift office.

“In the early stages of a company, expanding is more important than defending,” says Dai, echoing the insights imparted by his mentor Cheng Wei, founder of Didi. “The faster you use your money, the more efficient, the more money you raise, the stronger you become. Then you control the market.”

It’s a strategy that helped Didi beat off more than 30 rivals. At the height of its battle with Uber, both companies were burning through $1 billion a year, mostly to subsidize fares. Didi now handles more than 11 million rides a day across about 400 cities. While Didi has yet to become profitable, Dai said Ofo is already making money.

Bespectacled and soft spoken, Dai gained the support of Didi’s early investors Wang Gang and GSR Ventures’ Allen Zhu. The Peking University PhD dropout founded Ofo with four other students, ditching their original project on cycling tourism to focus on bike-sharing.

Wang was instrumental in helping Ofo find a “big tree to lean on,” securing not only financial backing from Didi, but also potential access to its 300 million users.

A 30-minute bike ride away, in a technology incubator called 768 Creativity Shejiyuan, Hu Weiwei landed an even more powerful ally. Tencent’s WeChat instant messaging app has more than 800 million users and already integrates things like Didi’s car-hailing service and JD.com Inc.’s shopping function.

The 34-year-old former journalist said the two companies are starting to “coordinate on certain technology aspects.”

In a second-floor office down a dark passageway, next to a communal toilet, Hu speaks in a low octave, punctuating her key message: “The fact that Tencent is investing in us shows that we share the same philosophy about products and technology.”

The investment from Tencent, along with Hillhouse Capital and Sequoia Capital, couldn’t have been more timely. Following Didi’s announcement it would back Ofo, users like Shanghai-based Mike Huang began unsubscribing from Mobike to get back their 299 yuan deposits on concern the company would shut down.

“It just shows you how important the big companies are for the survival of startups in China,” said Huang, an entrepreneur who has a women’s health app. He resubscribed after hearing about the Tencent investment. “Chinese internet companies are still in that phase of burning cash to win market share and the brutality of competition is even worse than Silicon Valley.”

Ofo and Mobike will need more than discounts to win users, they need bikes.

Mobike said it has about 30,000 bicycles spread across the major cities of Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, and Shenzhen, which have an estimated combined urban population of more than 74 million. It aims to stock at least 100,000 bikes for each city by year-end and expand to other cities.

Compare that with the more than 66,500 public bikes offered by the public transport corporation of Hangzhou, a city of about 8 million.

Ofo says it has more than 85,000 bikes, mostly on university campuses, and expects to take its service to other places in China. Both rivals are eyeing markets in Europe.

The ride-sharers are trying to reverse a decline in cycling in China, which spent the past two decades promoting cars. China had 670 million bikes in 1995. By 2013 it had 370 million.

For some Beijingers, the billion-dollar fight between Ofo and Mobike comes down to which happens to be more convenient.

“I don’t care whose bike it is, I’ll use one if I spot one and feel too lazy to walk,” said Guang Geng, who works in the Zhongguancun area. “Honestly I just tell them apart by color.”
http://mashable.com/2016/10/31/china-bike-share-startup-battle/#k0.EUPh3PkqN

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.ledinside.com/news/2016/..._home_lighting_partnership_agreement_in_china
November.3, 2016 - 16:26 — judy.lin *354* pageviews
*Philips Lighting and Xiaomi Seal Smart Home Lighting Partnership Agreement in China*
_
Joint venture will design and develop connectedLED lightingproducts for Xiaomi’s smart home ecosystem_
Philips Lighting, a global leader in lighting, and Xiaomi, the mobile internet company,signed a joint venture agreement for smart home lighting in China. The companies have joined forces to design and develop connected LED luminaires and lamps for Xiaomi’s wireless smart home platform, including apps for controlling the lights both via Android and IoS-based smartphones. 

The co-developed products will be sold through Xiaomi’s retail channels. The Chinese company is already successfully selling several smart LED luminaires especially designed and produced for Xiaomi by Philips Lighting.






_Eric Rondolat, CEO of Philips Lighting (left) and Lei Jun, Founder, Chairman and CEO of Xiaomi (right) shake hands as the two companies cement their smart lighting partnership deal. (Philips Lighting/LEDinside)_
The joint venture company will be 70% owned by Philips Lighting and 30% by Xiaomi. Financial details were not disclosed.

“Bringing together Xiaomi’s winning platform and online marketing philosophy with Philips Lighting’s superior connected lighting technology is a great idea,” said John Wang, the Philips Lighting Market Leader for Greater China. “In the coming months, Xiaomi customers using its smart home ecosystem will be able to choose from an even broader family of well-designed connected LED luminaires that work flawlessly on the Xiaomi platform.”

“Philips Lighting is a global leader in the lighting industry with a history of over a hundred years, while Xiaomi has built a smart home ecosystem with the largest user base and the widest variety of products in China,” said Liu De, Xiaomi's Co-founder, Vice-president and Head of Mi Ecosystem. “By contributing respective advantages from both companies, Xiaomi and Philips Lighting will provide customers with the best smart lighting solutions through this cooperation.”

The joint venture expands Philips Lighting’s connected lighting portfolio in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Private investment on the rise*

By Ma Jingjing Source: Global Times Published: 2016/11/4

* Govt policies, PPP and economic recovery contribute to growth: experts *





A building in Huaying, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, funded with an $86 million private investment, was completed in August. Photo: CFP

China's private investment grew in the January-September period of 2016, with 17 provinces posting higher growth than the national average.

Experts attributed the increase to encouraging measures from the central government, the rise in public-private partnership (PPP) projects and a recovery in the country's economy. Experts forecast further growth in 2017.

Of the 20 provinces that have released data on private investment as of Thursday, five provinces and cities including Northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, South China's Guangdong Province and Northeast China's Jilin Province lead with a growth pace of over 12 percent, domestic news portal cnstock.com reported. 

The country's average growth rate for private investment in the first nine months stood at 2.5 percent, expanding 0.4 percentage points from the January-August figure, data from National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed in October.

In Jilin, private investment grew 12.7 percent, while the province's GDP reached 6.9 percent, surpassing the national average. 

Jilin's abundant resources as well as the governments' various measures to streamline the administration and reduce corporate burdens helped attract investment, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Sunday. It also noted that ecological tourism and agricultural sightseeing in the region are new market areas that can be developed. 

Private investment in the central and western regions also posted faster growth as labor-intensive manufacturing companies with high-energy consumption from the southeast of China transfer to these regions, Lian Ping, chief economist at Bank of Communications, told the Global Times on Thursday.

In the first nine months, the manufacturing sector saw just a slight increase in private investment but the property sector has been hot, said Xu Hongcai, deputy chief economist of the Economic Research Department under the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

*Reasons behind boost
*
"The implementation of large quantities of PPP projects boosted growth in domestic private investment, as about one-fourth of the projects are private investment," Lian noted.

There has been 745 demonstration PPP projects involving the third batch of 516 projects recently announced by the Ministry of Finance in October, a separate Xinhua report said on Sunday. An estimated 58.18 percent of projects involved in the former two batches had been implemented by September, rising 9.78 percentage points compared to the figure as of June, according to the report.

In addition, the domestic market environment is improving, encouraging companies to expand and invest, Lian said, noting that the country's macro-economic figures have been showing positive signs.

China's added value for large industrial firms rose by 6 percent year-on-year in the first nine months of 2016, data from NBS showed. The country's Producer Price Index (PPI) dropped 2.9 percent year-on-year during the same period, but PPI in September rose 0.1 percent year-on-year, ending contraction that started in March 2012.

The government's policies also served as an important factor for the improvement of private investment, Xu told the Global Times on Thursday.

The State Council, the country's cabinet, issued a series of documents to encourage private investment. Specifically, in July the cabinet sent a message to local authorities to guide their methods to boost private investment.

The cabinet and the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) sent teams to a total of 30 provinces to inspect local authorities' work on enhancing private investment, according to a statement on the NDRC's website in May.

*Bright outlook
*
Domestic private investment is unlikely to slump in 2017. On the contrary, the figure is projected to reach 5 percent if the country's economy continues to stabilize, Lian from Bank of Communications noted.

"The manufacturing industry will remain stable as companies will increase production to replenish their storage. And property investment will not tumble in a short period of time because a reduction in property investment comes at least half a year after the drop in real estate sales," Lian explained.

He predicted private investment in the service sector is likely to rise as the government lowers thresholds. 

The latest data from the NBS showed that private investment in the service sector stood at 11.98 trillion yuan ($1.7 trillion), up 1.2 percent year-on-year, expanding 0.2 percentage points compared with the January-August period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China Q3 current account surplus at reasonable level*
2016-11-05 12:19 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's current account surplus accounted for 2.5 percent of GDP in the third quarter of 2016, remaining below "a reasonable level" of 4 percent, a statement from the foreign exchange regulator said Friday.

In the third quarter, the current account surplus rose 11 percent from the second quarter to 71.2 billion U.S. dollars, according to preliminary data released by the State Administration of Foreign Exchange.

Goods trade surplus, major contributor to the current account surplus, rose 9 percent from the previous quarter to 137 billion U.S. dollars due to slight recovery in overseas and domestic demand.

Deficit in service trade widened 25 percent to 69.5 billion U.S. dollars in the same period, the statement said.

China's current account has witnessed a surplus for 22 consecutive years, mainly due to strong exports in manufactured goods. The proportion of the surplus to China's GDP reached a peak of 10 percent in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China investment growth steady, private sector improves*
Source: Xinhua 2016-11-14


BEIJING, Nov. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's fixed-asset investment maintained steady growth in the first ten months of 2016, with investment by the private sector showing signs of improvement, data released Monday showed.

Fixed asset investment grew 8.3 percent year on year to 48.44 trillion yuan (7.1 trillion U.S. dollars) during the January-October period, up from the 8.2-percent gain seen in the first three quarters, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said.

Fixed-asset investment includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

Investment by the state sector surged 20.5 percent during the period, while private-sector investment increased 2.9 percent, 0.4 percentage points higher than that in the first nine months, as the government intensified efforts to boost growth in the sector.

The torpid growth of private investment this year has concerned policymakers as the private sector regularly contributes more than 60 percent of China's GDP growth and provides over 80 percent of jobs.

Private investment accounted for 61.5 percent of all investment in the first ten months, the NBS data showed.

Growth in property development investment continued to grow, to 6.6 percent in the first ten months of 2016, higher than the 5.8 percent posted in the first nine months.

In terms of floor area, property sales went up 26.8 percent year on year, and sales jumped 41.2 percent in terms of sales value.

The robust data came despite tightening measures in several cities to cool the property market, including purchase limits and tightened restrictions on mortgages.

While the property recovery has proved to be a significant growth driver so far, policymakers have to walk a fine line to guide market expectations, since either an asset bubble or a sharp correction could increase risks to the broader economy.

The figures were among a series of indicators released by the NBS, including industrial production and retail sales, which all pointed to a stabilizing economy.

China's GDP expanded 6.7 percent year on year in the third quarter, holding steady with the second quarter and within the government target range of 6.5 to 7 percent for 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China, Peru sign 2 bln USD worth of purchasing agreements amid APEC fever*
(Xinhua) 13:08, November 15, 2016

LIMA, Nov. 14 -- Business and enterprise representatives from China and Peru signed purchasing agreements worth 2 billion U.S. dollars on Monday in Lima, as the 2016 Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Economic Leaders' Week kicked off in the capital city.

*The agreements involved light industry, textiles, agricultural products, medicine, metals and minerals. *Over 100 government officials and entrepreneurs attended the signing ceremony.

"Chinese-Peruvian trade has achieved growth and progress against the sophisticated and adverse situation of the world," Zhu Yong, a senior official from the Commerce Ministry of China, said at the ceremony.

Deepening cooperation and jointly overcoming hardships have proved precious to both sides and are conducive to producing win-win outcome and boosting global trade in the future, he added.

Juan Manuel Varilias Velasquez, chairman of the Peruvian Association of Exporters, said: "China as the most vigorous economy in the world has contributed to the consistent development of Peru in the past 15 years," adding that the business talks between the delegates and the signed agreements would further strengthen bilateral cooperation.

China has become Peru's largest trade partner and largest export destination in the world, while Peru has jumped to be China's third largest trade partner in Latin America.

The two sides are expected to strengthen and deepen their ties through sharing development opportunities, optimizing trade structure and expanding trade volumes, said the officials attending the signing ceremony.
http://english.people.com.cn.en2013.com/n3/2016/1115/c90000-9141817.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

And they say we only export cheap toys!
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...r-indian-locomotives/articleshow/55436249.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-proposal-to-haryana/articleshow/55479797.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SMIC is going full steam ahead. I expect SMIC's 2020 revenue to be north of 8 billion USD 

*SMIC 28nm chip shipments to double in 4Q16*

Josephine Lien, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Thursday 17 November 2016]

Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) is expected to hike shipments of its 28nm process technology to 20 million chips in the fourth quarter of 2016 from 10 million units in the third, buoyed by orders placed by Qualcomm and Leadcore Technology, according to industry sources.

Meanwhile, supply of SMIC's 40nm chips continues to fall short of demand, said the sources. SMIC's 40nm technology, considered a long-lived node, has been applied to a wide range of applications.

SMIC is also running at full capacity at its 8-inch fabs, the sources indicated. Orders placed by Qualcomm, HiSilicon and Fingerprint Cards (FPC) have already occupied 60-70% of SMIC's overall 8-inch production capacity, the sources said.

SMIC is being contracted by both Qualcomm and HiSilicon to manufacture power management chips using its 0.18-micron technology, while FPC has been the foundry's major customer engaged in the fingerprint sensor market, the sources noted.

SMIC has hiked its 2016 capex to US$2.7 billion from the US$1.6 billion allocated for 2015. The majority of SMIC's capex this year is to build additional capacity at its 8- and 12-inch fabs.

SMIC earlier in November announced construction of a new 12-inch fab at its manufacturing site in Shenzhen already kicked off with target capacity of 40,000 wafers monthly. The fab, which the company claims will be the first 12-inch fab in South China, will be engaged in the manufacture of chips made using mature process technologies with volume production scheduled for end-2017.

In October, SMIC announced an expansion project for its 8-inch fab in Tianjin, which will be capable of producing 150,000 wafers monthly compared with the current 45,000 units. SMIC also broke ground for a new 12-inch fab in Shanghai in October. *The 12-inch fab is scheduled to go into volume production for 14nm chips in 2018 with monthly capacity of 70,000 wafers.*

In addition, earlier in 2016 SMIC acquired a 70% stake in LFoundry for EUR49 million (US$54.5 million). LFoundry is an 8-inch foundry producing 40,000 wafers monthly with its key focus in automotive, security and industrial related applications.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20161116PD208.html

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*SMIC selected as foundation for Chinese MEMS industry*

November 17, 2016 // By Peter Clarke






*The Institute of Microelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMECAS) has signed a cooperation agreement with foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (Shanghai, China) to create a complete MEMS supply chain within China.*

SMIC's contribution is a MEMS R&D foundry platform and to help IMECAS develop standard processes for the manufacturing of MEMS sensors. IMECAS has experience in MEMS sensor design and packaging. The goal is to shorten development from design to production to help the Chinese MEMS industry grow.

The collaboration is set to start with the development of a MEMS environmental sensor and combining that with other MEMS sensors, SMIC said in a statement.

"SMIC is willing to open our platforms to support commercialized production and the R&D of universities and research institutions," said Tzu-Yin Chiu, CEO of SMIC. "SMIC and IMECAS have cooperated in numerous logic process development projects. This time we will expand our collaboration and promote the R&D of complete standardized MEMS sensor technologies to help integrate and improve the MEMS supply chain."

In the same statement Ye Tianchun, director of IMECAS, said, "Through the cooperation between SMIC and IMECAS, we can exploit our advantages and jointly build an open MEMS technology service platform and an electronic information integration platform for the MEMS supply chain. With the integration of design, manufacturing, packing, testing, public platform and venture investment, we can form a supply chain ecosystem and support the development of a global as well as domestic Chinese MEMS industry."

No indication was given of how much money would be spent on the development, or on timescales for milestone achievements.

http://www.electronics-eetimes.com/news/smic-selected-foundation-chinese-mems-industry-0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Friday, November 18, 2016, 11:25
*Sino-Philippine ties to prosper, says govt*
By Jing Shuiyu and Zhong Nan





*People browse ornaments in China town in Manila on Feb 8, 2013. (AFP / Ted Aljibe)*​
China will encourage its companies to increase their investment in the Philippines, while raising imports from the Southeast Asian country, said the Ministry of Commerce on Thursday.

Ministry spokesman Sun Jiwen said at a news conference that the two sides were negotiating *a five-year economic and technological cooperation plan* starting from 2017, which will identify *key bilateral cooperation fields*.

*More bilateral cooperation methods are in the pipeline*, according to Sun. Both countries will discuss establishing an economic and trade cooperation zone in the Philippines.

The 28th China-the Philippines Joint Commission on Economic and Trade Cooperation will be held at the beginning of 2017, co-chaired by Chinese Commerce Minister Gao Hucheng and Ramon M Lopez, secretary of the Philippines Department of Trade and Industry.

"China will continue to expand imports from the Philippines, especially agricultural products, and encourage Chinese companies to invest in the Philippines," said Sun.

In addition, China will consider offering financial support to the Philippines' infrastructure construction, and hopes the country will confirm a list of priorities as soon as possible, Sun added.

Earlier this week, Wu Zhengping, director-general of the Ministry of Commerce's department of Asian affairs, said China will encourage its companies to set up a large industrial zone in the Southeast Asian country.

While the total trade volume between China and the Association of the Southeast Asian Nations increased 0.1 percent year-on-year to 2.38 trillion yuan ($346 billion) between January and October, trade between China and the Philippines grew 10.7 percent to 252.8 billion yuan during the same period, data from the General Administration of Customs showed.

Trade between China and the Philippines amounted to $45.65 billion in 2015, up 2.7 percent on a year-on-year basis.

The two countries' economic and trade relations will heat up after the recent visit of Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte to Beijing, experts said.

Prior to that, Philippine direct investment in China was $38.67 million in 2015, down 60.16 percent from the year before, according to financial data provider Wind Information.

"Even though *both countries have disagreements on some issues,* it doesn't mean they are incapable of building better business ties, especially in the fields of trade and investment," said Feng Yaoxiang, spokesman for the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade.

He Jingtong, a professor of trade policy at Nankai University in Tianjin, said that China and the Philippines also reached a consensus in August to speed up the negotiation of the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dingyibvs

cirr said:


> SMIC is going full steam ahead. I expect SMIC's 2020 revenue to be north of 8 billion USD
> 
> *SMIC 28nm chip shipments to double in 4Q16*
> 
> Josephine Lien, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Thursday 17 November 2016]
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) is expected to hike shipments of its 28nm process technology to 20 million chips in the fourth quarter of 2016 from 10 million units in the third, buoyed by orders placed by Qualcomm and Leadcore Technology, according to industry sources.
> 
> Meanwhile, supply of SMIC's 40nm chips continues to fall short of demand, said the sources. SMIC's 40nm technology, considered a long-lived node, has been applied to a wide range of applications.
> 
> SMIC is also running at full capacity at its 8-inch fabs, the sources indicated. Orders placed by Qualcomm, HiSilicon and Fingerprint Cards (FPC) have already occupied 60-70% of SMIC's overall 8-inch production capacity, the sources said.
> 
> SMIC is being contracted by both Qualcomm and HiSilicon to manufacture power management chips using its 0.18-micron technology, while FPC has been the foundry's major customer engaged in the fingerprint sensor market, the sources noted.
> 
> SMIC has hiked its 2016 capex to US$2.7 billion from the US$1.6 billion allocated for 2015. The majority of SMIC's capex this year is to build additional capacity at its 8- and 12-inch fabs.
> 
> SMIC earlier in November announced construction of a new 12-inch fab at its manufacturing site in Shenzhen already kicked off with target capacity of 40,000 wafers monthly. The fab, which the company claims will be the first 12-inch fab in South China, will be engaged in the manufacture of chips made using mature process technologies with volume production scheduled for end-2017.
> 
> In October, SMIC announced an expansion project for its 8-inch fab in Tianjin, which will be capable of producing 150,000 wafers monthly compared with the current 45,000 units. SMIC also broke ground for a new 12-inch fab in Shanghai in October. *The 12-inch fab is scheduled to go into volume production for 14nm chips in 2018 with monthly capacity of 70,000 wafers.*
> 
> In addition, earlier in 2016 SMIC acquired a 70% stake in LFoundry for EUR49 million (US$54.5 million). LFoundry is an 8-inch foundry producing 40,000 wafers monthly with its key focus in automotive, security and industrial related applications.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20161116PD208.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



Moving pretty fast, 12 inch fab with 14nm chips would be pretty much top of the line today, though by 2018 10nm nodes would probably be the top mainstream products available.


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese banks active in UAE to spur regional growth*
2016-11-20 12:04 | Xinhua | _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China's biggest banks have recently made a spate of significant financial moves in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), in a sign of growing economic ties between the two countries.

On Nov. 13, the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC), China's largest bank, listed a 400 million U.S. dollars bond on the Nasdaq Dubai, the only international exchange by regulation in the Middle East.

"The bond will be used to expand our general business in the Middle East and we are optimistic that UAE-China trade will expand further," said Zhou Xiaodong, the General Manager of ICBC Middle East Branch.

Earlier in October, China Construction Bank, China's second largest lender by assets, listed a bond of 600 million U.S. dollars in Dubai.

Bond listings by Chinese banks have totalled 1.98 billion U.S. dollars, according to a Nasdaq Dubai spokesperson.

Statistics show trade between the UAE and China is expected to hit 60 billion U.S. dollars by the end of 2016, up from 54.8 billion dollars in 2014.

Earlier in Spetember, Ahmad Muhamed bin Ghannam, acting Executive Director of the International Economic Relations Sector at Abu Dhabi Department of Economic Development, said 100 billion U.S. dollars trade in the near future is "not far-fetched."

On Nov. 15, ICBC was embraced as a settlement bank for the Dubai Commodities Clearing Corporation, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Dubai Gold and Commodities Exchange (DGCX). Bank of China, China's fourth largest lender, became a member in March.

Gaurang Desai, chief executive officer of DGCX, said this development "is particularly important in light of the recent agreement to list Shanghai Gold Futures on DGCX, the first yuan-denominated gold futures product to be offered outside China."

In late September, China launched direct trading of its currency yuan with Saudi riyal and UAE's dirham on its inter-bank foreign exchange market.

As of June, there had been 4,200 Chinese enterprises operating in the UAE, where the share of Renminbi payments has surged 210.8 percent in the past two years.

"With increasingly close trade partnership between China and UAE, the development of currency transactions has become an integral part of bilateral cooperation," said Tian Jun, the General Manager of Bank of China Abu Dhabi Branch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian

*China's Economy Looks Like It's Remaining Stable*
Bloomberg News
November 25, 2016 — 5:00 AM CST
China’s economy remains steady this month even amid efforts to cool property markets, according to some of the earliest private economic indicators.

A manufacturing gauge based on satellite imagery jumped to a five-year high, large companies are more confident, and steel manufacturers are booking more orders after a holiday blip in October. Meanwhile, small and medium-sized firms are less optimistic about the future because of real estate curbs and cuts to trim excess capacity.

*The world’s second-largest economy has so far proved doubters wrong this year,* lifted by record-low benchmark interest rates the People’s Bank of China has kept in place since late 2015. Now policy makers face the tricky task of cooling property prices without hurting growth. The challenge is made even more difficult by threatened trade sanctions from U.S. President-elect Donald Trump and the yuan trading near an eight-year low.

Here are what the earliest indicators show:

The China Satellite Manufacturing Index rose to 51.4 this month, the highest since mid-2011, according to San Francisco-based SpaceKnow Inc., which uses commercial satellite imagery to monitor activity across thousands of industrial facilities. Like the official manufacturing purchasing managers index, readings above 50 indicate expansion. The official PMI and a private counterpart both increased to two-year highs last month.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-show-china-economy-remains-stable-this-month

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 52051

> *The world’s second-largest economy has so far proved doubters wrong this year*



The world’s second-largest economy has been so far proved doubters wrong for the past 30 years and counting actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 艹艹艹

*The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population*



Exactly so. The fact that China is a developing nation with an enormous task cannot be lost to people and the government.

Like this statement from yesterday:

"China is still the largest developing country. Although China is the world's second-largest economy, the country's per capita GDP, urban and rural regional development and its social welfare still lag far behind developed countries and regions, and the realization of China's modernization still has a long way to go," Shen told a press conference in Beijing on Thursday."

--Shen Danyang, spokesman of the Ministry of Commerce (MOFCOM).

One trap we must avoid most is not be urged or prompted to be savior of others before we save (develop) ourselves. "China is a charity" understanding must be avoided.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> *The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population*



We are still a developing country, which will remain so for at least another half a century.

Urbanisation rate in China is still small, it will increase from 50% to 70-80% 2-3 decades later.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

Very bad news for those cross their fingers and waiting for "Imminent China Collapse" to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeraltofRivia

China is and should always be a developing country, which means it always in the state of transformation and improvement. I am not sure where steady state is but hope it will never reach it.

As noted by Peter Howitt (Canadian economist): "Economies that cease to transform themselves are destined to fall off the path of economic growth. The countries that most deserve the title of “developing” are not the poorest countries of the world, but the richest. ". Let's work hard and continue developing China...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Economic Watch: The "new economy" takes off in China*
(Xinhua) November 25, 2016

Buying a car will soon be as much a waste of money as buying a horse.

This is how Li Guangdou, founder of consulting and branding firm Wondersee, predicts China's urban transport will be revolutionized by online mobility on-demand services such as Didi.

"Wherever you want to go, a ride is just a few taps away," he said during a forum on China's sharing economy, part of the "new economy" that is reshaping the country's economy.

While old engines such as manufacturing, real estate and exports lose steam, China has seen new growth drivers emerging, thanks to new technology, innovative business models and expanding domestic consumption.

China's leading e-commerce platform Alibaba is witness to the power of the new economy. Two weeks ago consumers spent more than 120 billion yuan (17.4 billion U.S. dollars) on its online stores as part of the Singles' Day shopping spree.

*The scale of spending on that day alone was equal to the nation's entire annual online spending for 2009. It now takes just two days for China to generate demand for 1.5 billion packages, the annual amount for 2009, according to Jin Jianhang, president of Alibaba Group.*

"The Singles' Day shopping spree was a vote of confidence from consumers in China's new economy," Jin said.

Ma Jiantang, executive vice president at the Chinese Academy of Governance and former chief of the National Bureau of Statistics, said the new economy has become a bright spot for China.

*The value-added output of new industries, new forms of commercial activities and new business models now accounts for more than 15 percent of China's GDP, Ma told the forum.*

A slew of data testifies to the trend -- *in the first three-quarters of 2016, the number of patents granted in the country surged 44.3 percent year on year; high-tech manufacturing output rose 11 percent year on year, contributing to more then 20 percent of overall industrial growth; high-tech services output increased 11 percent; online retail sales expanded 26.1 percent, outpacing overall retail sales by 15.7 percentage points.*

New technologies such as the Internet of things, smartphones and cloud computing better connect Chinese suppliers with the country's vast market and propels domestic consumption.

Such technologies also transformed traditional sectors, with smart manufacturing and customized production being applied to factories, Ma said.

China is pinning hopes on the new economy as quartely GDP is at its lowest since the global financial crisis. The government plans to double GDP from 2010 levels and build an all-round moderately prosperous society by 2020.

However, the new economy remains small in comparison to China's total economy, and more support from authorities is required, Ma said.

Despite impressive growth in the new economy, China's industrial output has slowed for six years in a row, while the contribution of fixed-asset investment to GDP growth fell by 16 percentage points between 2010 and 2015.

China has many advantages in developing the new economy, especially the sharing economy, due to its huge market scale, but the government needs to reduce restrictions for access to new industries, said Shen Minggao, chief executive officer and chief economist of think tank Caixin Insight Group.

To inject more energy into the new economy, the government should cede more power to the market and avoid excessive taxation and administration, said Liu Yanhua, a counsellor of the State Council.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

GeraltofRivia said:


> China is and should always be a developing country, which means it always in the state of transformation and improvement. I am not sure where steady state is but hope it will never reach it.
> 
> As noted by Peter Howitt (Canadian economist): "Economies that cease to transform themselves are destined to fall off the path of economic growth. The countries that most deserve the title of “developing” are not the poorest countries of the world, but the richest. ". Let's work hard and continue developing China...



Very good point and fits perfectly well with the Marxist idea of dialectics which never stops. History may have frozen for some "developed" countries, but for China, it should be a never ending flow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Profit at industrial companies in China accelerated last month as prices recovered.

Industrial profits rose 9.8 percent in October from a year earlier to 616.1 billion yuan ($89 billion), the National Bureau of Statistics said Sunday. That was faster than the 7.7 percent increase in September. Earnings in the first 10 months climbed 8.6 percent to 5.26 trillion yuan.

Increasing profit and stronger producer-price inflation may help industrial companies gain ground in paying down debt. The recovery comes amid steady economic growth that endured the imposition of government rules to cool property market speculation.

More from Bloomberg.com: Clinton Recount Plan Draws Sore Loser Jibe From Team Trump

“The recovery in profits is welcome,” Alessandro Theiss, a senior economist at Oxford Economics Ltd., wrote in a report before the data was released. “If sustained, it should somewhat alleviate the need for fast credit growth.”

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-industrial-profits-accelerate-factory-015954717.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Industrial profit, industrial production, etc, are all on the rise....
With China exporting more and more high-end machinery, electronics, drones, trains, electric buses, etc, such trend is unstoppable and will be more manifest in pursuit of Made-in-China 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Yuan has 'characteristics of stable, strong currency'*
By XIN ZHIMING (China Daily) November 28, 2016






An employee at a bank counter in Nantong, Jiangsu province, counts renminbi and dollars. [Photo/China Daily]

Yi Gang, *deputy governor of the People's Bank of China,* the central bank, told Xinhua News Agency late Sunday that the yuan remains a stable and strong currency in the global monetary system, and it cannot be ruled out that the US dollar could drop.

Yi said the yuan's depreciation against the dollar is quite limited compared with other currencies and* it has risen significantly against a basket of major currencies in recent years, thus "presenting the characteristics of a stable and strong currency in the global monetary system".*

He also said that in the future, it is absolutely possible that the yuan's exchange rate would "remain relatively stable at a reasonable and balanced level".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*China's Sansha island draws world's largest companies*
2016-11-25 08:15 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Sansha, China's southernmost island city, has drawn *16 of the world's 500 largest companies to register on the island*, according to Feng Wenhai, deputy mayor of Sansha, while giving a presentation on the city's government work report recently.

With a *registered capital of over 3 billion yuan (434 million U.S. dollars), 157 registered enterprises in Sansha paid taxes totalling more than 1.53 billion yuan (221 million U.S. dollars)*, Feng said.

The companies operating on the island cover a *range of sectors, including agriculture, tourism, aviation, transport and culture*.

There are also several financial institutions, such as the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China and the Bank of China, which have opened branches on the island. Other institutions, include China Development Bank and the Agricultural Bank of China, which have entered into strategic partnership with the city government.

Sansha aims to attract more companies in the next five years by providing supportive fiscal and tax policies, and further simplifying business registration. It also welcomes enterprises to start innovation and research centers on the island, Feng said.

Sansha City was officially established in 2012 to administer the Xisha, Zhongsha and Nansha islands, and their surrounding waters in the South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Renminbi gains strength against the U.S. dollar*
2016-11-29 08:52 | China Daily | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

The central parity rate of the yuan against the U.S. dollar strengthened on Monday after Yi Gang, vice-governor of the central bank, said on Sunday that the currency remained strong and stable in the global monetary system.

The People's Bank of China set the central parity rate of the yuan versus the dollar at 6.9042, ticking up from the 6.9168 on Friday, after the currency slid to an eight-year-low against the dollar in the past week.

The jump came after Yi's remarks on the yuan's exchange rate on Sunday, when he fended off concerns over the strength of the yuan and pressure for depreciation.

In an interview with Xinhua News Agency, Yi reaffirmed that *the currency remained strong among major currencies*.

Yi attributed the yuan's recent depreciation to external factors, including the impact of Britain's expected exit from the European Union, a likely interest hike in the near future in the United States and signs of improving U.S. economic fundamentals.

"The yuan did not weaken much compared with other currencies in the emerging markets," said Yi.

Since a more floating exchange rate system for the yuan was adopted in August last year, *the market should observe the yuan's fluctuation against a basket of currencies* instead of focusing on its change against the dollar, according to Yi.

He sees long-term stability for the currency under the flexible floating plan, because, he said, the yuan has "strong and stable characteristics". He noted that *in the past five years, the yuan's China Foreign Exchange Trade System index and its index against the Special Drawing Rights currency basket appreciated by 10.9 percent and 4.4 percent, respectively*.

Yi's comment eased some concerns amid market expectations of a short-term depreciation of the yuan, according to Zhao Xueqing, an economist with the International Research Institute of the Bank of China.

The downward pressure on the yuan, mainly driven by a strong dollar, may continue next year, but the yuan will not depreciate at a drastic pace, according to Zhao.

"If it does identify outflow reaching a level that would spark a major financial crisis, the government will take necessary steps to fend off the risks," she said.


********

_Comparing the RMB against a basket of currencies such as the SDR will give a more accurate picture._
.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's foreign service trade deficit narrows*
(Xinhua) November 29, 2016

China's foreign service trade deficit narrowed in October while the trade volume dropped, data from the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) showed Monday.

*The deficit stood at $20.9 billion last month, down from $23.3 billion in September and $25.4 billion in August.*

Income from trade in services stood at $22.3 billion last month, down from $23 billion in September. Meanwhile, expenditures totaled $43.2 billion, less than September's $46.3 billion.

*Distinct from merchandise trade, trade in services refers to the sale and delivery of intangible products such as transportation, tourism, telecommunications, construction, advertising, computing and accounting.*

China's service trade volume grew from $362.4 billion in 2010 to $713 billion in 2015, doubling the average international growth speed in the sector. The country is aiming to increase its service trade volume to over $1 trillion by 2020.

The State Council has pledged measures to improve the development of services trade, including gradually opening up the finance, education, culture and medical sectors.

SAFE began releasing monthly data on service trade in January 2014 to improve the transparency of balance of payments statistics. Since the beginning of 2015, it has also included monthly data on merchandise trade in its reports.

In October, China saw a surplus of $49.9 billion in foreign merchandise trade, up from $44 billion in September, according to SAFE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China gives the nod for Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect to commence on December 5*

Hong Kong and international investors can trade in 881 Shenzhen-listed stocks, while mainland investors can deal in 417 Hong Kong stocks



 Enoch Yiu
PUBLISHED : Friday, 25 November, 2016, 6:51pm
UPDATED : Friday, 25 November, 2016, 11:31pm





_Green light: The Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect programme will go live on November 21, allowing international investors access to 880 Shenzhen stocks, and Chinese investors access to 417 Hong Kong-traded stocks. Photo: AP_


China will commence the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect programme on December 5, in a much-anticipated liberalisation of the Chinese financial system that gives global capital greater access to Asia’s largest and third-largest equity markets.

The programme allows overseas investors to trade in 881 stocks on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange, while giving mainland Chinese brokers access to execute transactions in 417 stocks in Hong Kong, according to a joint announcement by the China Securities Regulatory Commission and Hong Kong’s Securities & Futures Commission.

“The expanded trading link will further strengthen mutual access between the Mainland and Hong Kong stock markets,” SFC chairman Carlson Tong said. “Similar to the arrangements for Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect, the two regulators have established mechanisms to protect the integrity of both markets under Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect.”

The latest move, coming on the second anniversary of the first Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect programme, is another step in China’s strategy to liberalise its financial markets. Under that first scheme, international investors got a taste of trading in about 600 of Shanghai’s A shares, while the city’s brokers got access to 318 Hong Kong stocks for mainland investors.

A daily quota will be imposed on the Shenzhen link on international investors who can trade up to 13 billion yuan a day of A-shares in Shenzhen stocks, while mainland investors can trade up to 10.5 billion yuan a day of Hong Kong stocks.

The limits are the same as the Shanghai-Hong Kong link, effectively meaning the total amount of cross border trading should double after the launch of the new scheme.





_The Shenzhen Stock Exchange building in the city. Photo: EPA_


There will be no total quota for the new scheme. The total quota of a combined 550 billion yuan (HK$643.9 billion) for the Shanghai-Hong Kong link was removed in August when Premier Li Keqiang announced the State Council had approved the new connect.

The Shenzhen-Hong Kong link was initially expected to launch last year but the mainland stock market rout last summer led to a delay.

The official start date had been widely expected by brokers, after Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing chief executive Charles Li Xiaojia last month had said the launch would be on a Monday after mid-November.

Christopher Cheung Wah-fung, the lawmaker for Hong Kong’s financial services sector, said the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Stock Connect would attract investors who like to trade in good quality, smaller sized companies.

“Many Shenzhen listed companies are start-ups or innovative firms which have high growth potential. Likewise, the new connect has added in almost 100 smaller size Hong Kong stocks for mainland investors to trade,” Cheung said.

“Another cross border trading scheme will boost Hong Kong stock market turnover by attracting more mainland investors to trade Hong Kong stocks,” he said.

Cheung hopes the next stock connect to be launched will be for initial public offerings (IPO) to allow international investors to subscribe to newly listed A-shares, while mainlanders could subscribe to IPO in Hong Kong.

“An IPO connect would widen the investor pool for new issuances in Hong Kong, Shanghai and Shenzhen. It would also enhance Hong Kong’s attractiveness for international firms to list here, and attract more mainland investors,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*European market offers new opportunities for China's online sellers*
2016-11-28 15:57 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

European countries, including France, Italy and Spain, are buying more goods from China's cross-border e-commerce retailers.

In a report released Sunday, eBay revealed that its Chinese sellers saw average sales annual growth of 300 percent in France, Italy and Spain during the past three years.

As issues related to marketing, logistics and languages are no longer weighing down sales, many Chinese sellers are shifting their attention to the European market, according to Zhou Haiying, director of the eBay Chinese mainland international trade department.

Specifically, European buyers are interested in China-made electronic communication products, clothing, home decoration supplies, computers and industrial instruments

According to the report, the number of Chinese eBay retailers selling to France, Italy and Spain has increased by 45 percent from July 2015 to June 2016, with the quantity of products increasing by 65 percent.

There are 259 million online buyers among the 530 million Internet users in Europe. The B2C e-commerce market in Europe is predicted to be worth 625 billion euros by the end of 2016, according to Ecommerce Europe.


********

_I wonder when the Chinese eCommerce giants are going to get a share._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

China is a gigantic country with countless opportunities for both domestic and foreign investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*China manufacturing hits two-year high, boosted by heavy industry*
Frank Tang, SCMP
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 01 December, 2016, 10:20am
UPDATED : Thursday, 01 December, 2016, 11:31am

_*





China’s once dominant heavy industries are back. Photo: Reuters*_​
The level of manufacturing in China reached a two-year high last month as the nation’s once dominant heavy industries came back to life amid strong investment in infrastructure and property.

The official *manufacturing purchase manager index rose by 0.5 percentage points to 51.7*, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Thursday. The gauge has stayed in expansionary territory for four months in a row.

It was driven up by *rising orders, which increased by 0.4 percentage points to 53.2*. The *production index has risen for four months, reaching 53.9* in November.

“It’s stronger than expected and the economy is in good shape,” said Julian Evans-Pritchard, a China economist at Capital Economics.

“Large firms did well on government led infrastructure projects. The commodity price rally also helped increase production in the metal sector,” he said.

However, signs of weakness can be seen in construction.
A subindex covering the sector has fallen for two straight months, reflecting curbs introduced in October to cool the nation’s property market.


********

_For the naysayers, it is going to be a very long wait._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Official survey: China factory activity rises to 2-year high*




KELVIN CHAN
Associated PressDecember 1, 2016




View photos
FILE - In this July 27, 2016 file photo, workers assemble sneaker at a factory in Jinjiang city in southeast China's Fujian province. An official survey has found that Chinese factory activity rose again in November to its highest in more than two years. The monthly purchasing managers' index by the Chinese Federation of Logistics and Purchasing released Thursday, Dec. 1, 2016 climbed to 51.7 last month from 51.2 in October. (Chinatopix via AP, File)

" data-reactid="18" style="color: rgb(120, 125, 130); line-height: 1.5; padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px;">
FILE - In this July 27, 2016 file photo, workers assemble sneaker at a factory in Jinjiang city in southeast China's Fujian province. An official survey has found that Chinese factory activity rose again in November to its highest in more than two years. The monthly purchasing managers' index by the Chinese Federation of Logistics and Purchasing released Thursday, Dec. 1, 2016 climbed to 51.7 last month from 51.2 in October. (Chinatopix via AP, File)

HONG KONG (AP) — Activity at China's factories and services companies accelerated last month to the highest level in more than two years, in the latest sign that the world's No. 2 economy is stabilizing, according to official data released Thursday.

The monthly purchasing managers' index by the Chinese Federation of Logistics and Purchasing climbed last month to 51.7 from 51.2 in October.

The last time the index was at this level was July 2014.

A separate index compiled by financial publication Caixin showed that factory activity eased from the previous month but still maintained a robust pace. The index slipped to 50.9 from 51.2 previously.

The two indexes are based on a 100-point scale with the 50-point mark separating expansion from contraction.

In another upbeat sign, service sector activity gained further momentum as the official non-manufacturing PMI rose to its highest since June 2014, climbing to 54.7 from 54.0.

Both the official and private indexes for the country's outsize manufacturing sector are seen as important proxies for the wider Chinese economy, which posted steady growth of 6.7 percent in the latest quarter.

China's economy has cooled gradually over the past six years as Beijing tries to pivot it away from heavy reliance on export-based manufacturing and investment toward consumer spending.

Analyst say the latest factory numbers reflect how China's larger, state-owned enterprises, which are more heavily represented by the federation's survey, are bigger beneficiaries of government stimulus measures aimed at shoring up growth than the small and midsized private businesses that Caixin's survey focuses on.

"While today's data suggest that growth remains strong, much of the current recovery has been driven by policy stimulus, the boost from which is likely fade soon," said Julian Evans-Pritchard of Capital Economics.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/official-survey-china-factory-activity-024052140.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's manufacturing activity expands for 4th month*
(Xinhua) December 01, 2016







_Photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows an assembly line in a factory of China National Heavy Duty Truck Group Co., Ltd. in Jinan, east China's Shangdong Province. China's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) came in at 51.7 in November, up from 51.2 in October, according to data released Thursday by the National Bureau of Statistics. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)_

BEIJING, Dec. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's manufacturing activity continued to expand for a fourth month in November, providing further evidence of a strengthening Chinese economy, official data showed Thursday.

The manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) came in at 51.7 in November, up from 51.2 in October and staying above the 50-point boom-bust line for the fourth straight month, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said in a statement.

The last time manufacturing expanded at this pace was July 2014, and the last time the figure exceeded 51.7 was April 2012, when the number reached 53.3.

NBS statistician Zhao Qinghe attributed the steady upward trend to improving domestic demand, booming manufacturing in consumer goods and high-tech sectors, and better foreign trade figures.

The sub-index for production rose for a fourth month to 53.9, while that for new orders moved up for a second month to 53.2, both hitting their highest point this year.

Consumer goods manufacturing rose to 53.2 from 51.7 in October. High-tech and equipment manufacturing reported PMI figures of 53.2 and 52.5, both higher than the headline manufacturing index.

The new export orders sub-index accelerated from 49.2 in October to 50.3 in November, while the import sub-index rose from 49.9 to 50.6, the NBS said.

China's non-manufacturing activity also expanded at a faster pace in November, with the PMI rising to 54.7 from 54 in October, the bureau said in a separate statement.

The data came before the release of the Caixin manufacturing PMI, a private gauge of manufacturing activity, which showed slightly slower expansion.

Despite the upbeat sub-indices, several figures pointed to difficulty for manufacturers, Zhao Qinghe said.

An NBS survey showed that more than 30 percent of manufacturers, the highest share in three years, faced rising raw material prices and transportation costs, Zhao said.

Recent sharp depreciation of the yuan has led to higher costs for importing materials, hitting computer and other electronic sectors hard, he added.

Rising costs ate into profits of manufacturers, causing worries within the sector. As a result, the business outlook index dropped from 58.5 in October to 55.5 -- still within an optimistic range.

Meanwhile, small companies were doing much worse than larger ones, with small business PMI dropping to 47.4 from 48.3 in October.

The purchasing price index jumped to 68.3 from 62.6 in October, the highest since March 2011.

Although the momentum in coal price increases moderated in the second half of November, other commodity prices continued to rise, including steel, cement, aluminum, and other ferrous metals, the CICC said.

"Given time, improved manufacturing profitability and lower real interest rates may lead to some recovery in manufacturing investment," according to the note.

With export demand and private demand potentially on the mend, the CICC expects recovery in manufacturing demand.

Zhang Liqun, researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council, also voiced his optimism.

The continued expansion of manufacturing shows that the economy has stabilized after a protracted slowdown, Zhang said.

China's industrial profits improved in October with a rise of 9.8 percent year on year, up from 7.7 percent in September, the NBS said late last month.

The country's GDPgrew 6.7 percent in the first three quarters of 2016, steady with the first half and within the government's target range of between 6.5 and 7 percent for 2016.

"It is highly probable that the economy will continue steady growth in the future," Zhang said.

***

@Viva_Viet , if you can't beat them, join them, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's economy picks up momentum as PMI improves*

Xinhua | Updated: 2016-12-02 17:36

BEIJING -- China's economy is picking up momentum as activity in the country's manufacturing sector continued to accelerate in November, expanding at its strongest pace in more than two years.

Data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed that the manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to 51.7 in November from the previous month's 51.2, above the 50-point mark that separates growth from contraction.

Growth has also accelerated in the services sector to levels not seen since 2014, pointing to improvement not only in heavy industries like steel but also in the broader economy.

Zhang Hangyan, analyst with the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said the country's pro-growth policies and measures to cut overcapacity have worked, contributing to the continued improvement in PMI.

Despite a rocky start this year, China's factories have perked up in recent months, buoyed by a government infrastructure building spree and a housing boom.

Fixed-asset investment maintained steady growth in the first ten months, up 8.3 percent year- on-year. Growth in property development investment was 6.6 percent during the period, higher than the 5.8 percent posted in the first nine months.

The yuan's recent depreciation also contributed to the PMI's improvement. The new export orders sub-index accelerated to 50.3 in November, the highest level in more than two years, as a weaker yuan is conducive to boosting the country's exports.

The stronger-than-expected PMI data added to evidence that China's economy has been stabilizing and is on track to meet the government's target of 6.5 to 7 percent growth for the year.

China's economy expanded 6.7 percent in the third quarter, unchanged from the previous two quarters.

The continued expansion of manufacturing shows that the economy has stabilized after a protracted slowdown, said Zhang Liqun, researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council.

Earlier this week, Fitch Ratings raised its Chinese growth forecast by 0.1 percentage points to 6.7 percent for 2016, and to 6.4 percent for 2017.

"China's efforts to stabilize the economy following the slowdown last year have been more successful than anticipated," Fitch said in its statement.

Although the government's 6.5-percent baseline target for GDP growth this year is firmly within reach, analysts have voiced concerns over the property sector, higher costs and inflationary pressures.

While property investment growth continued to quicken, some have suggested it could be due to a last-minute push by developers to complete construction projects as home sales and surging prices start to slow.

Raw material prices and logistics costs have stayed at high levels. Recent depreciation of the yuan has led to higher costs for importing materials, hitting computer and other electronics industries hard, said NBS statistician Zhao Qinghe.

Small companies were doing much worse than larger ones, with the small business PMI dropping to 47.4 from 48.3 in October.

Analysts also worried that inflationary pressures might increase substantially in the future. The PMI sub-index for raw material prices surged to 68.3 percent in November, up 5.7 percentage points from October.

As lenders limit lending to industries beset with overcapacity, raw material prices are expected to keep rising, pushing the Consumer Price Index (CPI) higher.

China's CPI grew 2.1 percent year-on-year in October, marking its fastest pace in six months as food prices rose, while factory prices beat market expectations to accelerate to a 55-month high of 1.2 percent.

Watch out for inflation in tandem with the expanding economy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*51 SMEs debut on New Third Board*
(Xinhua) 16:17, December 04, 2016

BEIJING, Dec. 4 -- Some 51 small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) were added to China's New Third Board this week, increasing its number of listed companies to 9,786 as of Friday.

Turnover on the board reached 4.65 billion yuan (around 676 million U.S. dollars), up 4.7 percent from a week ago.

*A total of 2,304 SMEs have been added to the board since the beginning of 2016, with combined market value of more than 3.74 trillion yuan, latest data showed.*

The New Third Board, or National Equities Exchange and Quotation (NEEQ) system, is a national system for SMEs to transfer shares and raise funds.

It began in 2006 as an experimental platform for non-listed, small, high-tech enterprises in Beijing's Zhongguancun Science Park. The present system was established in January 2013.

The NEEQ complements existing stock exchanges as an easier financing channel with low costs and simple listing procedures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*CSRC approves IPO applications of 13 firms*
2016-12-03 20:31 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

The China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) has *approved the IPO applications of 13 companies*.

The firms will be allowed to *raise a maximum total of 7.5 billion yuan (1.09 billion U.S. dollars)*, a statement said late Friday.

Five of the firms will be listed on the Shanghai bourse, three on the Shenzhen bourse's small- and medium-sized enterprise board, and five on the ChiNext, China's NASDAQ-style board of growth enterprises.

The 13 firms and their underwriters are scheduled to confirm the IPO dates following discussions with the bourses before publishing prospectuses.

The *CSRC gave the nod to 52 IPO applications in November*, the highest monthly approvals this year.

Fast-tracking new share listings sends a positive signal that the watchdog is trying to restore the financing function of the stock market, said Wei Gang, president of the Capital Market Research Institute under Shanghai Stock Exchange.

The recent up tick in approvals has been met with enthusiasm from enterprises and a steady market, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> Very good point and fits perfectly well with the Marxist idea of dialectics which never stops. History may have frozen for some "developed" countries, but for China, it should be a never ending flow...


I think it's called REJUVENATION  when a nation stops rejuvenating, only declining path avails.

And complacency is killing!

However, China has set *two core centennial goals:*

*(1) to build an "all-round moderately prosperous society" for the CPC's centennial in 2021; and*

*(2) to become a "modern socialist country" in time for the People's Republic's centennial in 2049*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://fortune.com/2016/12/06/daimler-mercedes-benz-electric-cars-china/

Daimler May Make Mercedes-Benz Electric Cars in China

by Reuters DECEMBER 6, 2016, 6:47 AM EST
E-mail Tweet Facebook Linkedin
Share icons




The electric car study of the generation 'EGQ' by Mercedes-Benz being presented during the first press day at the Paris Motor Show (Mondial de l'Automobile) in Paris, France, 29 September 2016.
Photograph by Uli Deck — picture-alliance/dpa/AP Images
As part of a drive to manufacture more products locally.
Daimler may make batteries and Mercedes-Benz electric cars in China as part of a drive to manufacture more products locally and to try to boost sales, according to board member Hubertus Troska.

Sales of the German company’s luxury cars in China have grown 28% so far this year after Mercedes spruced up its designs to give its cars a more sporty and upmarket feel, gaining traction with drivers in the world’s largest car market.

“I am confident that Mercedes in China will show a decent performance next year,” Troska, Daimler’s DDAIF -0.10% board member responsible for Greater China, told reporters.

Sales in 2016 have been better than expected, reaching 429,000 cars, he said, adding demand for locally manufactured cars had helped boost registrations.

“Sales of the C-Class in the past year were phenomenal and we cannot build enough GLCs,” he said, adding the new E-Class would likely add momentum into 2017.

To keep sales going, Mercedes is considering local production of electric cars and batteries.

Building a battery factory in China is “among the options in the room,” Troska said, adding no decision had been made.

Troska declined to say whether Mercedes had set a date to start production of its EQ electric car in China.




Mercedes aims to have more than 10 all-electric vehicles in its portfolio by 2025 and has pledged to produce its EQ model by the end of the decade.

The EQ is based on a C-Class platform which is already being made in China and local authorities are encouraging production in the country.

“The strategic plan by the authorities is to push battery electric vehicles. We continue to invest in both battery electric cars and hybrid,” Troska said, adding the lack of battery charging infrastructure meant hybrids would be an alternative in the interim.

Efforts to bring down pollution have led Chinese authorities to come up with a new system of incentives to encourage sales of zero emission cars.

Chinese authorities are considering a system of trading credits for low polluting cars much like one in California, Troska said.

This month, China introduced a 10 percent tax on luxury cars costing more than 1.3 million yuan ($189,000).

But it is not expected to significantly dent sales, as customers were already prepared to pay high prices for some top-end Mercedes models such as the Maybach S-Class, with around 500 of the model selling each month, Troska said.

Overall, Chinese customers still prefer sedans to sport-utility vehicles (SUVs), although there has been a shift toward the smaller C-Class rather than the E-Class. Demand for SUVs continues to grow, Troska added.

Beijing Benz Automotive Co. (BBAC) has been producing Mercedes passenger cars since 2005. In 2015, more than two thirds of Mercedes vehicles in China were produced locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to issue 14 bln yuan in treasury bonds in HK *
Xinhua, December 7, 2016

China's Ministry of Finance (MOF) said Tuesday it will issue yuan-denominated treasury bonds worth 14 billion yuan (2.04 billion U.S. dollars) in Hong Kong this week.

A total of 12 billion yuan in bonds will be sold to institutional investors in Hong Kong, while another 2 billion yuan will be issued to individual residents, according to the ministry.

After the issuance, the bonds will be traded on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.

The issuance will bring bond sales to Hong Kong to 28 billion yuan this year. The first round of bonds worth 14 billion yuan was issued on June 29.

The ministry started selling yuan-denominated treasury bonds in Hong Kong in September 2009 to boost the region's economy and speed up the expansion of offshore yuan business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Exports Rise for First Time in Eight Months as Imports Surge*
By Chen Na

(Beijing) — China's exports and imports both increased in November, reversing months of decline and reflecting an uptick in global demand and stabilization of the world's second-largest economy.

Exports grew for the first time in eight months to $196.8 billion last month with a 0.1% uptick compared to a year earlier, reversing October's 7.3% decline, according to data released by the General Administration of Customs on Thursday.

Imports rose 6.7% to $152.2 billion, the highest growth rate since September 2014.

Both readings defied estimates in a Caixin survey of 15 financial institutions, whose economists projected exports would drop 4.8% and imports would fall 2.8%.

That brought the November trade surplus to $44.61 billion, down from $49.06 billion a month earlier.

Trade gains were even stronger when measured in China's currency, which has weakened against the dollar. In yuan terms, exports rose 5.9% from a year earlier while imports jumped 13%.

"The improvement (in exports) reflects a strengthening in global demand, with recent business surveys suggesting that developed economies are on track to end the year on a strong note," Julian Evans-Pritchard, Capital Economics' China economist, said in a note.

Exports to China's top two destinations — the United States and the European Union— rose 12.7% and 5.1% respectively, as signs show that the world's leading economies are stabilizing and global demand is strengthening, said Liu Yaxin, a macroeconomic analyst at China Merchants Securities Co. Ltd.

Toy export growth accelerated by 53.9%, showing better Christmas demand this year than last year.

Imports of major commodities, including iron ore, crude oil, coal and soybeans, also rose in November. The improvement was mostly driven by strong domestic demand and a recent pickup in the global price of commodities, Liu said.

However, uncertainty in international relations may cast a shadow on the future outlook for China's global trade, economists warned. U.S. President-elect Donald Trump has repeatedly criticized China for allegedly manipulating its currency and vowed during his campaign to impose tariffs on goods imported from China.

"While we think that Trump will mostly likely stop short of enacting damaging protectionist measures, his election has nonetheless set back global efforts to reduce trade barriers," Evans-Pritchard said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's producer price records five-year high in November*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2016-12-09 09:38

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, beat market expectations to reach a five-year high in November, official data showed Friday. 

The reading rose 3.3 percent year on year, the highest reading since October 2011, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). 

On a month-to-month basis, it increased 1.5 percent. Factors including rising prices of coal and steel might lead to continuous rises in PPI, analysts pointed out. 

The PPI figures came along with the release of the consumer price index, which rose 2.3 percent year on year in November, and gained 0.1 percent on a monthly basis.

#####​*China consumer prices up 2.3 pct in November*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2016-12-09 09:42

China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, grew 2.3 percent year on year in November, up from October's 2.1 percent, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced Friday. 

On a month-on-month basis, the CPI rose 0.1 percent in November. 

NBS statistician Sheng Guoqing attributed the stronger growth of inflation to higher food and fuel prices. Vegetable prices jumped 5.5 percent month on month, as a cold weather front disrupted supplies, contributing 0.14 percentage points to the CPI growth. 

On a year-on-year basis, vegetable prices soared 15.8 percent, compared with 13-percent increase in October.

Prices of petrol, diesel, gas, coal, water and electricity also increased last month, again due to the cold weather. However, prices of fruit and pork continued to fall from October, down 2.2 percent and 1.9 percent. 

In addition, tourism costs including flight prices dipped, as the winter is a low season for travel. Since January 2016, CPI has been calculated using a new comparison base and included more products and services, while slightly reducing the weighting of food.


----------



## F-22Raptor

WASHINGTON—The Obama administration has decided it won’t grant China the official market-economy status Beijing thinks it deserves, a move sure to raise tension, as China pushes the U.S. and other countries to ratchet down import tariffs.

China contends Washington and other members of the World Trade Organization should grant it market-economy status on Sunday, the 15th-anniversary of its WTO accession, under the terms of its joining the group.

But the Obama administration disagrees. “The U.S. is not changing China’s status as a non-market-economy,” a senior U.S. administration official said in an interview. “China’s protocol of accession to the WTO doesn't require the U.S. or any other WTO member to automatically grant China market-economy status after December 11 2016.”

Market-economy status can dramatically lower tariffs WTO members can apply in cases charging another country with violating trade terms.

The incoming Donald Trump White House isn’t likely to reverse the Obama administration’s decision, given the president-elect and his transition team have said they plan to place higher tariffs on Chinese imports, blaming Beijing for many of the American economy’s ailments.

Mr. Trump, at a rally in Iowa on Thursday, said: “China is not a market economy.” He cited alleged dumping of artificially low-price goods on the U.S. market and theft of intellectual property by Chinese companies. “They haven’t played by the rules, and they know it’s time that they’re going to start,” he said.

Meanwhile, the Obama administration says China must formally file a case challenging U.S. treatment, something Beijing has yet to do.

Even though the senior Obama administration official said the U.S. would have to decide on the merits of a challenge, the person signaled Washington wouldn’t likely change its outlook. “If China wants to benefit from treatment as a market-economy country, it must change its own practices to let the market play a decisive role in the economy,” the official said.

Tension between the U.S. and China has been elevated in recent years over a host strategic and economic issues. The Obama administration has filed scores of anti-dumping and counter-valuing duties on Chinese imports, from shrimp to steel to solar cells. “Maintaining China’s status as a nonmarket economy is yet another step in the Obama administration’s vigorous enforcement of trade laws against China and holding China to its WTO commitments,” the senior official said.

But since Mr. Trump has put China in his trade-policy crosshairs, those strains are expected to intensify.

Although China’s leadership has said in recent years that it plans to make its economy more market-driven, U.S. officials and companies complain Beijing has in many cases made things more difficult.

China’s state-owned enterprises are still deeply integrated in nearly every aspect of the country’s economy and international acquisitions. U.S. companies complain government subsidies give Chinese firms an unfair advantage. That behavior by the Chinese has led to one of the biggest trade frictions in recent years: China’s huge excess steel production capacity that is pushing down prices globally.

Officials in Washington are also frustrated about the lack of access for U.S. investment in China. “China’s failure to take action and in some ways becoming even less open, has given rise to increased trade frictions and has led to global firms to question their ability to succeed in that market,” the official said.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-won...my-status-u-s-senior-official-says-1481318577


----------



## ahojunk

*Gov't to complete VAT procedure by end of 2020*
2016-12-06 14:05 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

China has started the legislation procedure of value added tax (VAT) and expects to complete it by the end of 2020, a senior official with Ministry of Finance said on Monday.

The country's reform program to replace the business tax with a VAT has been carried under interim regulations theses years.

Yuan Haiyao, deputy head of Department of Tax and Policy under the ministry, said the ministry would simplify, reduce the number of VAT rates, and clear up some preferential policies that may not be applicable in the future.

Yuan said the ministry is studying problems found since the nationwide reform was rolled out in May.

His comments come after vice-finance minister, Shi Yaobin, said on Friday at a news briefing that China would continue to simplify the rates after the smooth rolling out of the process in which more than 10 million taxpayers are involved.

Shi said the tax cut in the business sector helped ease the downward economic pressure.

Official data showed that a total of 96.5 billion yuan ($14 billion) had been saved by the end of October.

A total of 500 billion yuan is expected to be saved by the year-end, taking into account other forms of tax reductions, added Shi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's fixed-asset investment up 8.3 pct in first 11 months*
Xinhua 2016-12-13 10:08

China's fixed-asset investment (FAI) rose 8.3 percent year on year to 53.85 trillion yuan (about 7.8 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first 11 months of 2016, data showed Tuesday. The growth remained unchanged from the January-October period, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said. 

Fixed-asset investment includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets. Infrastructure investment expanded 18.9 percent in the first 11 months, while FAI in high-tech industries surged 15.9 percent during the period, according to NBS data.

FAI by state-owned enterprises climbed 20.2 percent year on year during the period. Private sector FAI, which accounts for more than 60 percent of the total FAI, grew 3.1 percent in the first 11 months, accelerating from 2.9 percent in the first 10 months. 

Growth in property development investment fell slightly to 6.5 percent for the January-November period, after rapid housing price rises in major cities forced the country to impose restrictions on home purchases. 

Other indicators released by the NBS included industrial production and retail sales, pointing to stabilization in the world's second-largest economy.

*China retail sales growth quickens to 10.8 pct in November*

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.8 percent year on year in November, accelerating from the 10-percent rise posted for October, data showed Tuesday. 

Total retail sales of consumer goods hit 3.1 trillion yuan (449.9 billion U.S. dollars) last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). 

The data showed strong consumption potential in rural areas, with retail sales expanding 11 percent, outpacing the 10.8-percent rate in urban areas. 

In the first 11 months of the year, China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 10.4 percent year on year to 30 trillion yuan. 

Online spending also did well. From January to November, online sales surged 26.2 percent year on year to 4.6 trillion yuan. On Singles' Day, Nov. 11, Chinese splurged more than 120 billion yuan on leading online market place Alibaba. 

Retail sales have contributed significantly to China's economic growth as the country shifts from an export-driven economy to a consumer society. 

Consumption contributed 73.4 percent of China's economic expansion in the first half of 2016, official data showed.

*China's industrial output expands 6.2 pct in November*

China's industrial output expanded 6.2 percent year on year in November, thanks largely to the electronic equipment and automobile sectors, official data showed Tuesday. 

The growth rate is 0.1 percentage points higher than October, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). Industrial output in the first 11 months this year grew 6 percent from the previous year, holding steady from the pace of the first ten months, NBS figures revealed. 

Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises with annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (2.9 million U.S. dollars).

*China's property investment cools in Jan.-Nov.*

Investment in China's property sector cooled in the first 11 months of 2016 as measures rolled out by the central government to rein in house prices begin to make a difference, official data showed Tuesday. 

Real estate investment rose 6.5 percent year on year in the first 11 months of 2016, slightly lower than the 6.6 percent registered during the January-October period, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). 

For residential property, investment rose 6 percent year on year, accounting for 67 percent of investment in the sector. 

Housing sales maintained steady growth. In terms of floor area, property sales jumped 24.3 percent in the first 11 months. 

By the end of November, 690.95 million square meters of property remained unsold in China, down 4.27 million square meters from a month earlier. 

China's property market has become increasingly diversified, with major cities reporting record prices and smaller cities struggling to shift the glut. 

The split picture means the government still needs to strike a balance between curbing asset bubbles in big cities and boosting sales in smaller cities. 

The central government is confident that its measures will continue to cool the overheated property market. Since late September, a wave of property restrictions introduced to more than 20 cities -- including Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen -- have cooled speculation, reduced transactions, reduced the risk of asset bubbles and stabilized the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s domestic economy by the numbers for Jan-Nov 2016*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2016/12/14 21:05:25

Figures released on December 13 by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) show the domestic economy is stable, while experts say China has been "doing fine" this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China approves launch of five new private banks*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-27 21:50:30

BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's banking regulator on Tuesday gave approval to five new private banks, bringing the total number of private lenders to 16.

The five banks will be in Beijing, Jiangsu, Jilin, Liaoning and Shandong, according to the China Banking Regulatory Commission (CBRC)website.

Each of the banks will be co-sponsored by at least two private capital providers.

Notably, two of them will be headquartered in China's northeast rustbelt region -- Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces -- a traditional industrial base bearing the brunt of the country's economic slow down.

A document issued by the State Council last month to rejuvenate the northeast and stabilize its economy said at least one private bank should be set up in the region by the end of next June.

The bank in Liaoning's capital city of Shenyang will complete preparation in six months and then file an operation application to CBRC's Liaoning office.

The bank will provide financial services mainly to private enterprises and high-tech industries.

In 2014, China approved a pilot scheme setting up five private banks to give private capital a bigger role in the country's financial system.

The new private lenders are expected to boost financial support for smaller firms, as the state-owned lenders usually favor state-owned enterprises.

Small-and medium-sized enterprises account for around 60 percent of China's gross domestic product and some 80 percent of new jobs, but they are struggling to cope with weaker global demand and tight credit.

Data from CBRC showed that total assets of the first batch of five private lenders reached 132.93 billion yuan (around 19 billion U.S. dollars) at the end of September. The non-performing loan ratio rose slightly to 0.54 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China Manufacturing Stabilizes Near a Post-2012 High*
Bloomberg News
January 1, 2017, 8:15 AM GMT+7 January 1, 2017, 10:21 AM GMT+7

Official factory gauge at 51.4 in December, services at 54.5
Materials, logistics costs are highest in recent years: NBS
China’s official factory gauge stabilized near a post-2012 high in December, capping a year of steady improvement and signaling policy makers have leeway to curb financial risks while keeping growth humming. The services gauge remained elevated. Input prices jumped.

*Key Points*

Manufacturing purchasing managers index stood at 51.4 last month, compared with a median estimate of 51.5 in a Bloomberg survey of economists and 51.7 the prior month
Non-manufacturing PMI was at 54.5 versus 54.7 in November; numbers higher than 50 indicate improving conditions
Factory input prices rose to a five-year high of 69.6 and services input prices rose to a three-year high of 56.2
*



*
*Big Picture*
The gains add to evidence of year-end strengthening that’s giving authorities room to pursue economic rebalancing. Early private indicators for December show large and small firms saw stronger momentum as sentiment among executives improved. China’s expansion picked up to about 7 percent last month, a monthly tracker by Bloomberg Intelligence shows.

*Economist Takeaways*
*“Improving external demand and a weaker yuan are supporting businesses, and the reading suggests stronger growth in the last quarter than previous months,” said Ding Shuang, chief China economist at Standard Chartered Plc in Hong Kong. “Big companies usually recover sooner than small ones when the economy stabilizes, which eventually will transmit to all kinds of businesses, though this year could be a mixed picture for small firms as greater fiscal support benefits large companies more.”



The manufacturing gauge eased “largely due to softer output and lower inventories,” Zhou Hao, an economist at Commerzbank AG in Singapore, wrote in a report. “Today’s PMI figures suggest that the change of policy tones has taken its toll, as the authorities are seriously concerned about the asset bubbles.”





The Details

November factory PMI matched a post-2012 high
The data indicate improving market demand, stronger momentum in technology and robust consumption before the new year, the National Bureau of Statistics said Sunday in a supplementary statement
The cost of raw materials and logistics is the highest in recent years and is certain to impact business operations as rising corporate costs are squeezing profits, the NBS said
Large companies remain the main support for stabilization, while the indicators for medium- and small-scale businesses have slumped below 50, the NBS said 
Steel industry PMI fell to 47.6 from 51 as output, new orders and new export orders all fell from November
*
*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...turing-gauge-stabilizes-near-a-post-2012-high*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Yearender-Xinhua Insight: Six key areas to watch on China's economy 2017*
2017-01-01 08:30 | Xinhua | _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

The Chinese economy has adapted to its "new normal" in 2016 amid rising concerns on GDP growth, supply-side structural reform, monetary policy, renminbi, and more. With the new year approaching, how will the economy fare in 2017? Here are six areas where experts call for close attention.

*STABLE GROWTH*

Despite remaining downward pressure, China's economic growth stabilized at 6.7 percent in the first three quarters of 2016, scotching rumors of a hard landing. In 2017, stabilizing the economy will still be prioritized by policymakers given the Communist Party of China will hold its 19th National Congress in Beijing during the second half of the year.

Economists predict a "soft landing" for China's economy, while noting that proactive fiscal policy will continue to play a positive role.

"China's steady growth will be guaranteed by both strong growth potential and effective macro-control policies," said Zhang Liqun, a researcher with the Development Research Center under the State Council.

In 2017, the growth of real estate investment and sales will slow, but the negative effect could be offset by infrastructure investment, said Robin Xing, chief China economist with Morgan Stanley.

*SUPPLY-SIDE STRUCTURAL REFORM*

China's Central Economic Work Conference has made "seeking progress while maintaining stability" the main theme for economic work in 2017, pledging to push for substantial progress in supply-side structural reform.

Economists believe China will improve its basic economic system and expedite reforms to delegate power, improve regulation and optimize services.

Yu Yongding, economist and former central bank adviser, stressed the importance of both supply-side structural reform and macro-control policies, saying China's stable growth may not be sustained without reforms, while the reforms will not be successful if they run out of control.

"Looking from a global perspective, China's advantage lies in its ample room for reforms," said Xing. In 2017, China is expected to launch fundamental reforms involving state-owned enterprises, taxation, finance, land, urbanization, social insurance, ecological civilization and the opening up policy.

*PRUDENT MONETARY POLICY*

China's monetary policy will be "prudent and neutral" in 2017, according to the Central Economic Work Conference.

Substantial monetary loosening is unlikely next year, while the focus of monetary policy may shift from supporting growth to preventing risks, economists said.

The central bank is expected to prefer tools such as reverse repos and medium-term lending facilities to ensure liquidity and avert excessive credit growth.

Huang Yiping, a central bank advisor, said China's monetary policy next year will be determined by the government's annual economic growth target, while expected rising inflation, higher U.S. interest rates and a weaker yuan will restrict room for loosening.

*RMB PLUNGE UNLIKELY*

The Chinese renminbi (RMB), or the yuan, has seen sharp falls since October, stoking market concerns. But economists ruled out the possibility of persistent slips in 2017, and believe China is capable of handling the impact, even if bigger-than-expected exchange rate changes occur.

There is no precedent for a country with the world's largest current account surplus, a leading GDP growth rate, abundant foreign exchange reserves and capital restrictions to see substantial depreciation of its currency, Yu said.

China's steady economic advance determines RMB will remain strong against other currencies, Zhang said, and considers recent weakness a correction of previous over-valuation. He expects RMB to end the losing streak by the end of the first half of 2017.

*STABILIZING PROPERTY MARKET*

A key driver of fixed-asset investment, China's property sector will be closely watched in 2017 due to its impact on economic growth.

Following tougher home-buying rules to contain speculation and hold surging prices in check, property sales will grow at a slower pace next year, said Zhang. However, he predicts China's urbanization will support housing demand and keep market growth at a steady level.

In 2017, China's top legislature is expected to pass the long-discussed property tax law, which will increase the cost of speculation, said Zhang Shuyu, a macroeconomic expert with the University of International Business and Economics.

In addition, the government will likely continue differentiated property policies to address market divergence between top-tier cities and smaller ones.

*CHINESE ENGINE FOR GLOBAL ECONOMY*

The world economy is troubled by a sluggish recovery, and faces an aging population and a widening wealth gap, among other long-term obstacles. In contrast, China, albeit experiencing a slowdown, has an enviable 6.5 to 7 percent GDP growth and continues to power global growth.

"Under this background, the world will increasingly rely on China to weather the hardships next year, and China will play an even bigger role in pushing forward globalization," Zhang Liqun said.

As the world's two largest economies, economic ties between China and the United States also deserve more attention. Huang Yiping noted that the U.S. President-elect Donald Trump's claims to name China a currency manipulator and impose hefty tariffs on its products will likely create enormous uncertainty and bring a negative influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China's banking industry sees growing external assets*
2017-01-01 08:46 | Xinhua | _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China's banking industry recorded more external financial assets by the end of September compared with the second quarter, according to official figures.

China's banking industry, excluding the central bank, reported external financial assets of 827.6 billion U.S. dollars by the end of September, up from 777.9 billion dollars at the end of June, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) said.

However, the nation's banking industry witnessed external liabilities growing at an increased pace, reaching 979.6 billion dollars by September, resulting in net external liabilities of 152 billion dollars.

The net external liabilities figure increased from 140 billion dollars at the end of June, said SAFE.

By September, external financial assets of the banking industry reached 633 billion dollars for deposits and loans, with bonds investment reaching 81.8 billion dollars, and other assets, including equity, topping 112.8 billion dollars.

Breakdown figures by currency showed RMB external financial assets were 84.9 billion dollars by September, with U.S. dollar assets reaching 582.3 billion dollars and assets in other currencies standing at 160.4 billion dollars.

SAFE started publishing external financial assets and liabilities banking data for the first time in March.

The data reflects foreign-related business operations of China's banking industry as well as the global allocation of their assets and liabilities, which is important for improving statistical transparency and monitoring cross-border capital flows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*December manufacturing activities expand to four-year high*
Xinhua, January 3, 2017

China's manufacturing sector continued to expand with the *purchasing managers' index hitting a 47-month high in December, a private survey showed Tuesday.*

Caixin General China Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI), a private gauge of China's manufacturing activity, came in at 51.9 in December, up from 50.9 in November, according to a survey conducted by financial information service provider Markit and sponsored by Caixin Media Co. Ltd.

This was the index's biggest rise since January 2013, and production grew at the fastest pace in nearly six years thanks to an increase in total new work.

Official manufacturing PMI released on Sunday stood at 51.4 in December, lower than 51.7 in November and staying above the 50-point boom-bust line for the fifth straight month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*2017 GDP expected to match 2016 pace*
2017-01-07 10:49 | China Daily | _Editor: Wang Fan_

China's economy appears poised to deliver growth that should equal the 2016 pace, but potential trade friction with the U.S. could pose a challenge for policymakers, analysts said at a discussion on the mainland's 2017 prospects.

The Forecast for China's Economy for 2017 was hosted by the National Committee on U.S.-China Relations and Peking University's China Center for Economic Research on Thursday at the New York Stock Exchange. Economists, market participants and experts on Sino-U.S. engagement from both countries attended.

Last year there was pessimism on China's economic outlook, but the country produced a steady performance with gross domestic product growth likely to come in at around 6.5 to 6.7 percent, said Stephen Orlins, president of the national committee who moderated the forum.

China Everbright Securities Co Ltd chief economist Xu Gao said that it was tempting to assume the same scenario will unfold again in 2017.

He added that policymakers would keep GDP growth stable and at about 6.5 percent in 2017.

A strong performance for China's A share stock market was predicted by Huang Haizhou, managing director for China International Capital Corp, who said he expected growth of about 6.7 percent in 2017.

However, noting that the incoming Trump administration would take over the White House in about two weeks, Nicholas Lardy of the Washington-based Peterson Institute for International Economics said potential trade disputes or even a trade war could pose a challenge to China's economy.

"Even if he (Trump) does only a small part of what he has promised, China may retaliate," Lardy said.

"We will get clues very early and if it happens, you can downgrade China's growth maybe by a half or full (percentage) point."

Peking University professor and a former World Bank chief economist Justin Yifu Lin told the discussion Trump would drop much of his campaign rhetoric that targeted China as taking advantage of the U.S. in trade.

"We know that trade is a win-win for both sides," said Lin.

"I think there is (enough) common ground to come to a mutual understanding. Once they take office they will see that trade is good for the U.S. and good for China."

In 2009 during the financial crisis, Lin suggested that countries implement an infrastructure building plan to jump-start growth. He said he believed that infrastructure investment remained a viable way to create growth and jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China Factory Prices Rising Fastest in 5 Years Adds to Reflation*
Bloomberg News
10 มกราคม 2560 08:32 GMT+7 10 มกราคม 2560 08:57 GMT+7


This is a modal window.

The Media Player Encountered an Error, Please Reload the Web Page and Try Again
China's PPI Rises at Fastest Pace in More Than Five Years

Panmure's French: China as a Currency Manipulator
Trump: Great Meeting With Jack Ma About Jobs

China's PPI Rises at Fastest Pace in More Than Five Years

China’s producer price index rose at the fastest pace in more than five years in the last month of 2016 as the factory to the world swings from being a drag on global inflation to another potential force pushing prices higher.

*The Details*

PPI jumped 5.5 percent in December from a year earlier, compared to the median estimate of 4.6 percent in a Bloomberg survey and the 3.3 percent gain in November
Consumer-price index rose 2.1 percent, versus 2.2 percent gain forecast by analysts
*Big Picture*
Only four months out of a multi-year factory deflation, the world’s second-largest economy is poised to export inflation to nations around the globe through its supply chains as manufacturers squeezed by higher input costs raise asking prices. Whether that rebound will be sustained hinges on how the global economy fares under a Donald Trump presidency and whether trade tensions flare between the U.S. and China.

*Economist Takeaways*
"Reflation continues in the factory sector," said Julia Wang, an economist at HSBC Holdings Plc in Hong Kong. "The stable CPI suggests that the reflation is confined mostly in the industrial sector and hasn’t filtered into the real economy. So the PBOC would possibly not respond to it until inflation expands to the real economy."
"Producer prices rose faster than we expected in the last quarter, but that may have over-stated the strength," said Harrison Hu, chief greater China economist at NatWest Markets, a unit of Royal Bank of Scotland Group Plc. Hu expects PPI to peak this quarter, while consumer inflation will quicken slightly this year. "The PBOC would like to see subdued inflation with PPI stronger than the CPI so that companies are more able to pay off debts."



"High commodity prices will delay the government effort to deal with over capacity," Raymond Yeung, chief greater China economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. in Hong Kong. "Producers are tempted to fire the engine again."

*
The Details*

Among producer prices, those for mining surged 21.1 percent in December from a year earlier while raw materials increased 9.8 percent
Purchasing prices climbed 6.3 percent from a year earlier, led by fuel and metals
Consumer prices of food climbed 2.4 percent, while non-food prices increased 2 percent
— With assistance by Xiaoqing Pi, and Miao Han

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-rising-fastest-in-5-years-adds-to-reflation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*How debt differs in China, the US and Japan*
By Dan Steinbock | January 11, 2017, Wednesday 

Unlike advanced economies, China remains better positioned to overcome its debt challenges. In recent months, China has managed to stabilize growth. Nevertheless, stabilization has required capital controls, continued lending and repeated interventions. Some observers have concluded that China has opted for a path that proved so costly to Japan in the 1990s and the US in 2007. Yet, realities are a bit more complex.

Certainly, Chinese credit surge has been extraordinarily rapid in historical terms. In 1994, Japan’s plunge was preceded by decades of lending. In 2007, the US recession was fueled by a massive debt pile that had accrued in three decades. In China, debt involves local government debt, which accumulated after the 2009 stimulus package.

During the Great Recession, China’s huge stimulus boosted confidence, supported the infrastructure drive, and prevented a global depression. But excessive liquidity led to speculation in equity and property markets.

As lending continues to boost state-owned enterprises (SOEs), China’s private debt to gross domestic product (GDP) ratio surged to 205 percent in 2015, which exceeded the ratio in the US (166 percent) and came close to Japan (214 percent). These figures should be understood in the context, however. Since China’s government debt is low (16 percent), its total debt was less than that in Japan (281 percent) and the US (247 percent).

The most far-reaching differences, however, involve different levels of economic development.

Japan and the US are advanced economies, which enjoy relatively high living standards, but suffer from low growth and secular stagnation. China is an emerging economy and its growth rate remains over 3 times faster than that of the US and its growth potential remains substantial in the next 5-15 years, given peaceful regional conditions.

Domestic savings rate is vital cushion in times of deleveraging. In the past four decades, Japan’s savings rate has plunged dramatically (from 40 percent in 1970s to 18 percent today).

Recently, it has enjoyed trade surplus, but only after substantial depreciation of the yen. In the US, domestic savings rate is low (17 percent) and the country has run trade deficits for 40 years. In China, the reverse prevails. Until recently, savings rate has been relatively high (close to 50 percent), and trade balance remains on the surplus.

Total internal debt must also be seen in the light of external debt (foreign debt), which is the total debt a country owes to foreign creditors. In emerging markets, high external debt has typically triggered major crises. Yet, China has little external debt (8 percent to GDP), unlike the US (100 percent) or Japan (171 percent). Unlike major advanced economies and other large emerging economies, China is also seeking to reduce its debt pile, by converting short-term bank debt into long-term bonds and redirecting credit to the private sector and households.

Nevertheless, China can no longer rely on credit-fueled growth. China’s current credit target (13 percent) remains twice the growth rate (about 6.7 percent). As long as the gap between credit-taking and growth rate is substantial, it will continue to penalize the quality of growth.

Dr Steinbock is the founder of Difference Group and has served as research director at the India, China and America Institute (USA) and visiting fellow at the Shanghai Institutes for International Studies (China) and the EU Center (Singapore). For more, see http://www.differencegroup.net/ 



How debt differs in China, the US and Japan | Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

*This Chinese Province Says It Faked Fiscal Data for Several Years*

Bloomberg News
January 18, 2017, 9:17 AM GMT+5:30




The city of Shenyang in Liaoning province of China.

Photographer: Doug Kanter/Bloomberg
*The rust-belt province of Liaoning fabricated fiscal numbers from 2011 to 2014*, local officials have said, raising fresh doubts about the accuracy of China’s economic data just days ahead of the release of the nation’s full-year growth report.

City and county governments in the northwestern region committed fiscal data fraud in the period, Governor Chen Qiufa said at a meeting with provincial lawmakers Tuesday, according to state-run People’s Daily. Fiscal revenues were inflated by at least 20 percent, and some other economic data were also false, the paper said, without specifying categories.

Chen said the data were made up because officials wanted to advance their careers. The fraud misled the central government’s judgment of Liaoning’s economic status, he said, citing a report from the National Audit Office in 2016.

With growth now moderating, officials have sought to improve the credibility of economic data as diffusing financial risks becomes a key policy consideration, along with keeping growth ticking along at a rapid clip. Ning Jizhe, head of the National Bureau of Statistics, has said China should prevent fake economic data and increase the quality of its statistics.



*Liaoning has seen an unprecedented purge of more than 500 deputies from its legislature. The deputies were implicated in vote buying and bribery in the first provincial-level case of its kind in the Communist Party’s almost seven-decade rule, according to the official Xinhua News Agency. Former provincial party chief Wang Min, who led Liaoning from 2009 until 2015, was earlier expelled following corruption allegations by China’s top anti-graft watchdog.*

https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/...ince-admits-it-faked-fiscal-data-from-2011-14


----------



## JSCh

* Consumption to remain top engine of China's economic growth*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-19 12:25:45

BEIJING, Jan. 19 (Xinhua) -- Domestic consumption will continue to play a leading role in boosting China's economic growth this year, according to a recent report.

Retail sales of consumer goods, a key indicator of consumption, are expected to jump by 10.2 percent year on year to exceed 37 trillion yuan (5.4 trillion U.S. dollars) in 2017, contributing more than 70 percent of the country's economic growth, according to a report issued by the China General Chamber of Commerce.

The report said that online sales would expand at a slower pace this year, while consumer services would grow steadily.

China has been shifting to a consumption-driven economy as its export and investment-led engines of growth are unsustainable in the long term.

China used to rely heavily on exports for its economic growth. However, the model proved undesirable, especially during financial crises when global demand is slack.

The investment-led model that propelled the country's development has also reached its limits. Many problems, including high debt levels, industrial overcapacity and environmental degradation, mean China must move to a more sustainable path.

As old growth drivers slow, consumption has risen to take up the slack. Consumption contributed 66.4 percent to gross domestic product in 2015, up 15.4 percentage points from 2014.

China is set to announce Friday key economic indicators for 2016, including whole-year retail sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*4th quarter growth bucks slowing trend*
2017-01-21 09:38 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

China's economic growth hit the full year target of 6.7 percent in 2016, with a faster than expected rate of 6.8 percent in the fourth quarter, but more proactive efforts may be needed to keep the strong momentum, economists said on Friday.

The performance in the fourth quarter bucked the trend of decline for the first time in the past two years.

"Generally speaking, China's economy was within a proper range, with improved quality and efficiency," said Ning Jizhe, the chief of the National Bureau of Statistics, at a news conference in Beijing.

The government had set a target range of 6.5 to 7 percent for annual GDP growth last year.

Industrial production grew steadily last year, with high-tech industry rising by 10.8 percent year-on-year.

The economic structure also improved, with the service sector accounting for 51.6 percent of the total GDP, according to NBS data.

The International Monetary Fund has revised upward its forecast for China's economic growth to 6.5 percent in 2017 on expectations of continued policy support.

But economists warned that the foundation for steady growth this year remains shaky, as growth of industrial production, fixed-asset investment, inflation-adjusted retail and property sales in the fourth quarter were either slower or flat compared with the previous quarter.

"We should be aware that the domestic and external conditions are still complicated, and the foundation for a stabilized but progressing economy should be further consolidated," Ning said.

Economists said that the top policymakers will need to walk a fine line with the country's fiscal and monetary policies to maintain steady growth.

"Fiscal policy will remain expansionary to boost infrastructure investment and fill the void left by the cooling property market. But we do not expect it to completely offset this drag," said Zhao Yang, chief China economist at Nomura Securities.

Most economists believe that Beijing will maintain a neutral, if not tighter, monetary policy to curb excessive money supply and to prevent potential asset bubbles that could endanger the country's financial system.

"Monetary policy faces a trade-off between growth, inflation, financial risks and capital outflow pressures. Maneuvering room for monetary policy is limited, and we expect the current neutral policy will continue in the near term," said Zhu Haibin, chief China economist at JP Morgan.

An external source of uncertainties for China's economic growth will be how the administration of new U.S. President Donald Trump engages with China, analysts said.

"The U.S.-China relationship is arguably the biggest external uncertainty for China, including bilateral issues as well as rising protectionism," said Zhu.

Jeremy Stevens, chief China economist at Standard Bank Group, said U.S. policies favoring import substitution could result in a tit-for-tat trade retaliation.


----------



## Keel

Srinivas said:


> *This Chinese Province Says It Faked Fiscal Data for Several Years*
> 
> Bloomberg News
> January 18, 2017, 9:17 AM GMT+5:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city of Shenyang in Liaoning province of China.
> 
> Photographer: Doug Kanter/Bloomberg
> *The rust-belt province of Liaoning fabricated fiscal numbers from 2011 to 2014*, local officials have said, raising fresh doubts about the accuracy of China’s economic data just days ahead of the release of the nation’s full-year growth report.
> 
> City and county governments in the northwestern region committed fiscal data fraud in the period, Governor Chen Qiufa said at a meeting with provincial lawmakers Tuesday, according to state-run People’s Daily. Fiscal revenues were inflated by at least 20 percent, and some other economic data were also false, the paper said, without specifying categories.
> 
> Chen said the data were made up because officials wanted to advance their careers. The fraud misled the central government’s judgment of Liaoning’s economic status, he said, citing a report from the National Audit Office in 2016.
> 
> With growth now moderating, officials have sought to improve the credibility of economic data as diffusing financial risks becomes a key policy consideration, along with keeping growth ticking along at a rapid clip. Ning Jizhe, head of the National Bureau of Statistics, has said China should prevent fake economic data and increase the quality of its statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> *Liaoning has seen an unprecedented purge of more than 500 deputies from its legislature. The deputies were implicated in vote buying and bribery in the first provincial-level case of its kind in the Communist Party’s almost seven-decade rule, according to the official Xinhua News Agency. Former provincial party chief Wang Min, who led Liaoning from 2009 until 2015, was earlier expelled following corruption allegations by China’s top anti-graft watchdog.*
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/...ince-admits-it-faked-fiscal-data-from-2011-14



I am actually happy to see the check and balance system is working
Liaoning takes a hard hitting during the period of economic transformation
Here is the 2015 ranking. Liaoning is @10th






But we will never be doing the same like many western countries such as the Italiens, Brits or Americans
Conventional facts and logic are governments tend to jack up the figures not to reduce them

*The wages of sin: Why do drugs and prostitution contribute so much more to Italy's GDP than any other European country?*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ted-Italy-s-economy-did-European-country.html

*Accounting for drugs and prostitution to help push UK economy up by £65bn*
https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ng-drugs-prostitution-uk-economy-gdp-eu-rules

*Donald Trump: Legalize ALL the Drugs*
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/08/03/donald-trump-legalize-all-the-drugs.html





Yarn-Dyed Silk Fabric Lavender

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

China exports homemade nuclear plant equipment to Europe for 1st time
Source: Xinhua 2017-02-15 16:17:55





(Source: Xinhua anc New China TV )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://www.chinamoneynetwork.com/2...omplete-listing-in-shenzhen-founder-worth-16b
*China's SF Express To Complete Listing In Shenzhen, Founder Worth $16B*
NINA XIANGFebruary 21, 2017 — 17:30 HKT
_Follow us on Facebook, Twitter and LinkedIn._






China's largest express delivery firm S.F. Express is to complete the last step of its back-door listing on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange on February 23, completing an IPO process started a year ago.

Shenzhen-based S.F. Express will ring the bell at the city's local bourse and its reverse merger partner, Maanshan Dingtai Rare Earth & New Materials Co., Ltd., will be officially renamed as S.F. Express in two days, Chinese media reported. Last week, shareholders voted to approve the change of its name and stock ticker.

One month earlier, the two companies completed an asset swap that valued S.F. Express at an estimated RMB44.8 billion (US$6.8 billion). The combined company now has 4.18 billion shares, and is worth RMB175.6 billion (US$25.5 billion) based on today's trading price of RMB41.99 per share.

S.F. Express' founder, Wang Wei, is currently worth RMB111.1 billion (US$16 billion), as he holds 64.58% of the merged company via an entity 99.9% owned by him. He was also appointed as the general manager and chairman of the combined company last month.

Other investors benefiting from the listing and rising share prices – stocks were up nearly 5% today in local trading – include S.F. Express' three selected external investors. Oriza Holdings owns 6.75% of the company, while three more entities are listed with stakes greater than 5%, including two that owns 6.75% and one that holds 9.93%. The disclosure filings do not provide information on the ownership of these entities.

But when CITIC Capital Holdings Ltd., Oriza Holdings and China Merchants Group injected in S.F. Express in 2013, they said they would acquire no more than 25% of the company. Therefore, it appears CITIC and China Merchants may each own 6.75%, or one of them could own slightly more at 9.93%.

S.F. Express' IPO comes at a time when Chinese courier companies were hit by a lack of delivery staff and negative news reports revealing that major courier companies are mistreating delivery personnel. Listed companies including YTO Express and STO Express saw their shares plummet as a result during the past few days.

Founded in 1993, S.F. Express started IPO counseling in February 2016. Last July, it had to spin off its financial services units before it could proceed with the back-door listing. In October, Chinese regulators approved the deal, and actual new share issuance and legal procedure were completed in December and January.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Samsung to compensate Chinese consumer for Note 7 fire*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-02-23






A man passes by a Samsung's store in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Oct 10, 2016. [Photo/VCG]

SHANGHAI - A court in Shanghai ruled on Wednesday that Samsung should compensate a Chinese consumer whose Note 7 smartphone caught fire ten days after purchase.

*Samsung will give Yao, the plaintiff, 19,964 yuan ($2,900) as out-of-court settlement, and repay the 5,988 yuan Yao spent on the phone, according to Jinshan District People's Court in Shanghai.*

Yao said that *in September, Samsung China made a statement that Note 7 smartphones on the Chinese mainland had different battery cells from those on the global market and would not be recalled,* which led to his purchase on JD.com on Sept 7.

On Sept 18, the phone caught fire while Yao was playing games and burned his bed.

The plaintiff accused Samsung (Huizhou) of fraud and causing economic losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese-made speaker dares Amazon, Google*
By OUYANG SHIJIA | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-23






A humidifier connected to, and controlled by, Dingdong smart speaker at a fair in Guangzhou. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Dingdong A1, a made-in-China voice-activated smart home speaker brand, is squaring up to the Amazon Echo and the Google Home.

Similar to Echo and Home, the conical cloud-connected speaker can answer questions, manage schedules, provide directions, play music and voice-control other household smart devices. *Dingdong A1 is the flagship product of Linglong Co, a $25 million joint venture between China's e-commerce giant JD.com and Chinese voice technology company iFlytek.*

According to market research firm Gartner Inc, the global market for speakers with virtual assistants is expected to hit $2 billion in sales by 2020, almost a 500 percent rise over 2015.

*No wonder, LingLong, eager to grab market share, has loaded Dingdong with a host of features. Priced 798 yuan ($116), its unique selling point is it can speak Chinese－both Echo and Google, being English-based, cannot.*

When addressed as "Dingdong, Dingdong", Linglong's speaker can hear and respond to voice commands. Using JD's open-source application Jingdong Weilian, *it allows users to control all connected smart devices made by manufacturers that are part of the company's ecosystem.*

Wei Qiang, general manager of Linglong, said market potential for smart speakers in China is huge. "We think voice is the most natural way to connect. With improved technologies, the speaker will be suitable to perform various functions."

The Beijing-based company claimed that* during last year's Nov 11 online shopping festival and the following two weeks, it sold around 10,700 speakers, accounting for nearly 80 percent of the total sales volume of smart speakers on the JD platform.*

According to Wei, the smart speaker will herald numerous life-assisting services, and will emerge as a key part of a smart home.

"We need to nurture users and grow the market in China now," he said. "I believe 10 million gadgets will be sold in China in the future.

"We will continue to work on the smart speakers with other leading brands worldwide such as Harman International Industries Inc. And we are also working with internet service providers to build an open voice-based service platform."

Linglong, which was *established in 2015*, has unveiled several versions of smart speakers to meet people's various needs in different scenarios, including the portable gadget for young people's outdoor needs and one equipped with English-learning software.

It is also expected to add new functions for the elderly, such as setting alarms as a reminder for taking pills at the prescribed time.

Jin Di, research manager of IDC China, said the key is to build a complete ecosystem. "The voice technology is not the most important thing. Instead, the company should work on the ecosystem and try to offer more types of services, like online-to-offline services."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei zone: Rise of new growth engine*
China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-22 10:08





A worker walks past containers at Tianjin Port in northern China on May 13, 2010. [Photo / Agencies]
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757.htm
_
Open and innovative environment boosts investment and trade, benefits people_

With the inflow of quality overseas capital and the registration of export-oriented Chinese enterprises, the Tianjin Dongjiang Free Trade Port Zone saw an export surge of 30 percent last year, in an atmosphere of sluggish trade and export globally.

Dongjiang is part of the China (Tianjin) Pilot Free Trade Zone. Last year, more than half of the registered enterprises in Dongjiang were from the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area, stimulated by the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei synergetic development strategy.

The long-term integration not only does good to each of these three regions, but the unity brings benefits beyond imagination to the whole area, and even to the entire country, according to Yan Xuan, president of Nielsen Greater China.

"The inflow of qualified capital from home and abroad, is a testament to the attraction of an open, friendly and innovative business environment," said Zhou Mi, a senior research fellow at Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, under the Ministry of Commerce.

In 2016, 588 foreign enterprises, with a combined registration capital of 178.8 billion yuan ($26 billion), settled in Dongjiang, seeing a year-on-year increase of 51 percent in the number of enterprises and 29 percent rise in capital.

Last year, there were 1,148 enterprises from the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area registered in Dongjiang, which brought in 112.1 billion yuan of capital.

"We're committed to providing expertise and 'butler' service to enterprises wishing to settle here," said Shen Lei, director of administrative committee of Tianjin Dongjiang Free Trade Port Zone.

The administrative committee focuses more on the supervision and risk control in operation while giving companies much easier access to register.

"It takes just one day for any type of enterprises to register," Shen said.

An export base designed to serve Chinese enterprises' overseas development has been set up in Dongjiang.

CCCC Marine Construction& Development Co Ltd, a subsidiary of the China Communications Construction Co Ltd, registed in Dongjiang, has set off from the port in Tianjin and is carrying out revamp and expansion project at the Hong Kong International Airport.

Thanks to free-trade benefits and a series of innovative measures piloted by the Tianjin free trade zone, financial leasing and parallel import car businesses have achieved robust growth. A parallel import is a non-counterfeit product imported from another country without the permission of the intellectual property owner.

Financial leasing is an innovative way to develop industrial development by using financial tools. The leasing asset amounted to $49.22 billion in Dongjiang by the end of last year, mainly in leasing aircraft, international shipping vessels and offshore platforms.

The Tianjin free trade zone imported some 53,000 parallel imported cars, worth $2.74 billion last year. It takes 80 percent of the country's total parallel imported cars.

According to Jiang Guangjian, deputy director of the China (Tianjin) Pilot Free Trade Zone, the outbound investment by enterprises from the zone reached $12 billion last year, accounting for half of Tianjin's total.

Some 890 more foreign enterprises registered in the free trade zone last year, with those registered in Dongjiang taking half share, up 30 percent year-on-year.

Of the total 2,000 enterprises, worth 250 billion yuan, registered in Dongjiang last year, the average registered capital for a single enterprise reached 120 million yuan.

*The car is the star at Hebei plant*

BY ZHANG ZHAO
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_2.htm




Workers assemble vehicles at BAIC Group's Huanghua plant in Hebei on Feb 20, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Every 54 seconds, a car rolls off the assembly line at Beijing Hyundai Motor's Cangzhou plant in Hebei province, one of the largest industrial project in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development strategy region.


Fully automated production lines perform functions like stamping, welding, painting and assembly procedures, as well as engine manufacturing, facilitating such a fast rate of production.

Thanks to strong support from the provincial and Cangzhou city governments, the project was approved in less than 100 days, and production started in October 2016 after 18 months of construction. The construction of a factory on such a scale usually lasts 24 to 30 months elsewhere in the world, according to Lang Jiawei, deputy general manager of Beijing Hyundai, a 50-50 joint venture between South Korean carmaker Hyundai Motor Co and Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Co Ltd.

As the fourth Beijing Hyundai factory and the first outside Beijing, the Cangzhou plant cost 12 billion yuan ($1.7 billion) and covers an area of 191 hectares. It is designed to produce 300,000 cars annually along with 200,000 engines.

The plant has brought both economical and social benefits, Lang said. "The project leads to the development of auto parts manufacturing, which will become a future major industry in Cangzhou."

The plant has attracted nearly 20 leading auto parts makers as well as many auto service providers into the Cangzhou auto industry park.

The auto and auto parts industries will provide more than 6,000 jobs to Cangzhou locals, and the value from related businesses, including service trade, car financing and logistics, is expected to reach 100 billion yuan, according to the company.

By the end of 2018, Cangzhou will have an annual manufacturing capacity of 1 million cars with output value of 80 billion yuan. The auto parts industry will generate 50 billion yuan, and auto service business 5 billion yuan at that time.

Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei cooperative industrial projects will help Hebei to enhance its industrial capacity and optimize its economic structure, said Gong Xiaofeng, director of the Industry and Information Technology Department of Hebei province.

He said: "The coordinated industrial development projects have granted us opportunities. We have been actively building platforms to carry on industrial projects relocated from Beijing and Tianjin to speed up Hebei's industrial restructuring and upgrading."

Last year, a number of seminars, exhibitions and campaigns were held to promote more than 400 cooperative projects with total contracted value of nearly 1 trillion yuan. More than 100 such events will be organized this year, Gong said.

*Chinese Winter Olympics warms local businesses*

By ZHANG YU in Shijiazhuang

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_3.htm






Ski lovers receive training at a ski resort in Chongli, Hebei province, on Dec 10, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]



The booming snow-related tourism, as a result of the upcoming Beijing-Hebei Winter Olympics, has brought positive changes for Hebei's residents.

Bai Liping said he loved skiing, though not an expert in the sport, because ski-fueled snow-tourism in Zhangjiakou has brought him job security.

He runs a small restaurant that serves local cuisine in Chongli district, Zhangjiakou, in North China's Hebei province, where most of the snow-based events of the 2022 Winter Olympics will be held.

Bai said: "My cousin encouraged me to open the restaurant in 2014 when the bid for the Olympics made Chongli famous and her own restaurant became crowded with tourists and ski lovers."

Tempted by the idea of a restaurant full of paying customers, he gave up his old job as a truck driver.

"It was dangerous because I had to keep driving trucks for a long time each day."

But Bai's decision turned out to be right. Tables in his restaurant were always full during the ski season.

"For this season, tourists eating in my restaurant increased by roughly 50 percent compared with the same period last year," Bai said.

According to Bai, most of his customers were from neighboring Beijing and Tianjin.

The integrated development of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province－a national strategy started in 2014－makes it convenient for people in Beijing and Tianjin to go to Zhangjiakou because of better transportation links.

According to Dereck Ji, a senior partner of Roland Berger Strategy Consultants, hosting the Games is going to accelerate the implementation of pollution control measures and introduce more measures to improve the region's environment.

Also, a high-speed railway between the capital and Zhangjiakou is under construction.

It will take only 50 minutes or so to take the train when completed in 2019, as planned, much faster than the current three hours' drive.

Zhangjiakou, together with Beijing, succeeded in bidding for the 2022 Winter Games in 2015.

The successful bid made Zhangjiakou a key point on the integrated transportation map of the region.

Apart from the high-speed railway, two new railways and two new expressways linking Beijing, Zhangjiakou, and their neighboring cities are under construction.

Last year, Zhangjiakou brought in 106 projects transferred from the capital with an investment of 38.5 billion yuan ($5.6 billion).

During the Spring Festival holiday (Jan27-Feb2), Zhangjiakou received 2.4 million tourists from home and abroad, up by 29.37 percent compared with the same period last year, according to the Zhangjiakou Tourism Bureau.

*China's 'Silicon Valley' expands

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_4.htm*

By ZHANG ZHAO






Staffers at work for a company that is located in the Tianjin (Binhai) Zhongguancun Science Park. [Photo/Xinhua]



Widely known as "China's Silicon Valley", the Zhongguancun technology hub in Beijing has been expanded into the nearby Hebei province and Tianjin in an attempt to integrate resources and talent from the three regions, as per the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development strategy.

Founded in Hebei in April 2015, the Baoding Zhongguancun Innovation Center is the first of its kind to be built outside Beijing. About 90 companies and startup teams have opened offices in the center, half of which are from the Chinese capital.

Hu Dehui, general manager of the center, said: "We are dedicated to implementing the innovation culture of Zhongguan into the projects. In that culture, change is the only thing unchanged, and innovation happens at all times."

Founded in 2016, the Jiuwu Boron Industry Co at the center focuses on the research and application of boron-related technologies.

An Zefang, chairman of the company, said boron can be used in agriculture, medicines, military and the nuclear industry, but at the moment few companies were involved in the business, so the market is very promising.

His company's current annual output value is about 100 million yuan ($14.6 million), but the Zhongguancun Innovation Center has helped him to find a local chemical company as a partner to invest 1.8 billion yuan to build a new boron fertilizer plant, which will increase the company's annual output value to 600 million yuan.

An said he visited other industry parks before deciding to move to the center.

He said: "Officials from the Zhongguancun administrative committee are active to offer help, and we can get access to more and better resources, including senior experts, on the platform."

The Tianjin Binhai Zhongguancun high-tech park is much younger. Founded in November 2016, it registered more than 30 companies in the first two months, in addition to another nearly 40 that are in the process of being approved.

Some Beijing-based IT giants are building facilities in the area, including the Baidu innovation center, which is designed to provide training and promotion for startups.

"We will learn from the experiences of Beijing Zhongguancun, but that does not mean we will copy them," said Jin Donghu, executive director of the Tianjin Binhai Zhongguancun hi-tech park.

"We will develop a new business and a new model. We will become link between Beijing, the innovation center, and Tianjin, the manufacturing base."

Tianjin Jinghua Technology Co Ltd has an unmanned aerial vehicle team in the park, working on exploration and aerial photography. A new company will be set up based on his team.

Dai Tao, head of team, said they have close ties with Beijing Zhongguancun.

He said: "We often have experts from Beijing in to offer training, as the UAV business in Beijing is more developed. We tell the Binhai Zhongguancun administration what we need, and they will seek help for us."

Their current clients are mostly in Tianjin, but they plan to expand their service to cover North China, he said.

*Local economies upgraded as new high-tech centers open

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_5.htm*

By CHEN MEILING and ZHANG ZHAO






The first Beijing-Tianjin intercity tourist railway line is launched on June 15, 2016. WEITONG / FOR CHINA DAILY

The Beijing Zoo clothes market, one of the biggest garment wholesale centers in North China, has been in operation since the 1980s. During its heyday, more than 80,000 people used to come to buy clothes from 13,000 stalls every day. Part of the market is now known as Baolan Financial Innovation Center and home to five financial and high-tech enterprises.


Many garment vendors have signed the agreement to move to newly planned trade centers located in Baoding, Cangzhou, Langfang and other cities in Hebei province.

The relocation project is expected to be completed by the end of this year.

The plan has not only reduced the number of daily visitors to 10,000 and saved space of about 163,000 sq m, but also led to upgrading of the local economy, according to the government of Beijing's Xicheng district.

X Control System Co Ltd settled into Baolan Financial Innovation Center in late 2016, focusing on the research and development of large military and industrial unmanned aerial vehicles.

Gu Xiaozheng, vice-president of the company, said its UAVs had roughly 20 patents and its flight control system occupied 60 percent of the domestic industrial UAV market.

"Our devices can fly for maximum 2.5 hours carrying 25 kilograms. Not many competitors can do that," he said, adding that their annual sales revenue is 10 million yuan ($1.5 million).

Li Shixiang, vice-mayor of Beijing said at a recent meeting on Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development that the removal of wholesale markets, including the Beijing Zoo clothes market, is a part of relieving industries that failed to serve the core function of the city.

As the capital, Beijing should focus on developing high-grade, precision and advanced industries instead of covering all ranges of industries, he said.

"We should keep the heart of the cabbage and cut away the other parts."

The saved space will be used in construction, technological and cultural development and improvement of ecological environment of Beijing, he added.

The Cangzhou Mingzhu Trade City, opened in August 2014, is one of the major destinations for the former clothes wholesalers of Beijing. The project is located just one hour's journey from Beijing by high-speed train.

Its first phase, covering 580,000 sqm of floored space, has been completed. More than 7,000 vendors have signed an agreement to move in and about 800 have started operations already.

Yu Guiting, chairman of Dongsu Group, an investor and operator in the trade zone, said: "We want to create a new business model that combines designing, processing, logistics, wholesale and retail, e-business, leisure and tourism."

Yu said the cost of running a shop in Cangzhou was only 10 percent of that in Beijing because of lower rent and management fees.

Huang Yinfeng, 45, runs a 200 sq m shop at Mingzhu Trade City. She had sold clothes in Beijing for nearly 20 years, and is one of the earliest vendors to move the business to Cangzhou.

"I visited many destinations and finally decided to move to Cangzhou because of better policies," she said.

According to an agreement signed with the local government in October 2016, Dongsu Group will invest 35 billion yuan to build a creative industry park centering around the garment business. It is expected to generate annual revenue of about 200 billion yuan from clothes processing and wholesale trade and create 200,000 jobs.

*What they say

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_6.htm*







The integrated and synergetic development of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province has improved local people's lives, allowing them to have a sense of having benefited from the initiative. Residents in Beijing have acquired more green fields, better public services and resources. For those living in Tianjin and Hebei, the strategy has generated more jobs, and better links have made travel and transport more convenient. *Cai Qi*, Beijing Mayor [Photo/VCG]


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_7.htm





For the first time, Hebei province, as a whole, is included in a national strategy, which will bring it deep and all-round change. To implement the synergetic development strategy, we have to ensure the two areas of innovative concepts and creation of optimized business environment are addressed adequately. *Zhao Kezhi*, Party chief of Hebei province [Photo/VCG]


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017bch/2017-02/22/content_28298757_8.htm



The Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei synergetic development requires administrative and social management models different from existing ones. We have to carry out reconstructive reforms and promote innovation in administration, and break down all barriers that stop market integration. *Li Hongzhong*, Party chief of Tianjin [Photo/VCG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*Good times ahead for Chinese pharmaceutical firms as policy environment turns favourable*

Country’s renewed focus on health sector reforms could prove beneficial for sector, say analysts


PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 28 February, 2017, 8:11pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 28 February, 2017, 8:11pm










Jane Li
jane.li@scmp.com

http://twitter.com/Jane_Li911

*SHARE*
*Biological therapy tipped as having huge potential in China*
9 Feb 2017

China’s renewed push to promote health sector reforms and back it with a slew of favourable policies is expected to boost the fortunes of the country’s major pharmaceutical companies that had been languishing due to the tough regulatory environment for the past two years, according to analysts.

“We anticipate a turnaround in health care stock prices this year after their weak performances in 2015 and 2016,” said Sean Wu, an analyst at Morgan Stanley, in a recent research note.

“Policy headwinds temper our enthusiasm, but we think the drug segment pressures are beginning to subside,” said Wu, adding that investors should focus on stocks of companies with strong research and development (R&D) capabilities and rich product pipelines.

The company identified Fosun Pharma and CSPC Pharmaceutical Group, as its top picks among Chinese pharmaceutical companies for this year.

An underappreciation of Fosun’s manufacturing assets and the healthy momentum of CSPC’s key products are major assets for the two companies, said Wu.

“Fosun has four drugs with potential annual combined sales of 1billion yuan (US$145.6 million) waiting for tender to gain market access. We expect sales to continue ramping up in 2017,” said Wu.

Fosun Pharma unveils plan to battle cancer with early diagnosis and cost-effective treatment options

Meanwhile, a 30 per cent year on year growth has been forecast for CSPC’s NBP soft capsule and injection medication mainly used for the treatment of acute ischemic stroke, the note said.

We do not expect sales to rebound to double digit levels this year, as half of the provinces still have not finished tenders

SEAN WU, ANALYST, MORGAN STANLEY

China’s rapidly ageing population has helped pharmaceutical companies to reap rich rewards from the country’s five year health care reform that started in 2009. Much of that arose from the central government goal to “build up a comprehensive health care service system that covers both rural and urban residents”, as well as the keenness of provincial authorities to start implementing tender processes for acquiring medications to reduce costs for patients.

General government policies during this period were largely gentle towards pharma companies, including a looser price regulation scheme, mainly because the expansion of China’s medical insurance fund was faster than that of medicine consumption at the time.










However, after the good times, Chinese pharmaceutical companies started to feel the pain after the tender price cuts and reimbursement controls implemented by the authorities in recent years, with the industry seeing a second year of single digit growth in 2016.

“We do not expect sales to rebound to double digit levels this year, as half of the provinces still have not finished tenders,” said Wu.

China’s healthcare sector a big draw for private equity investors

Adding to the risk factors for the sector are the newly rolled out dual invoice system and a more rigorous drug approval process, the Morgan Stanley note said.

The dual invoice system aims at improving transparency in drug prices and eliminating excessive profit margins associated with multi-tier distribution models. It requires hospitals to obtain invoices from both drug manufacturers and distributors and could hamper sales of drugs that rely heavily on incentives to doctors.

Meanwhile, a more rigorous drug approval process is set to lengthen the product launch timetable and precipitate the exit of low-quality drugs, said Wu.

However, most of the key policies that could dent the sector’s near-term growth have already been rolled out and these are already factored in the share prices of companies, the note said.

But the country’s continued support for the development of private hospitals and R&D innovation would continue to give the sector a boost, Wu said.

CSPC shares rose 0.85 per cent to close at HK$9.5 after touching a 52 week high of HK$10.2 on February 24. Fosun shares on the other hand fell by 0.56 per cent to HK$26.70.

http://www.scmp.com/business/articl...pharmaceutical-firms-policy-environment-turns

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*China's manufacturing activity expands for 7th month*

BEIJING, March 1 (Xinhua) -- China's manufacturing sector expanded for the seventh month in a row, adding evidence that the world's second largest economy is stabilizing amid uncertain global outlook.

The country's manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) came in at 51.6 percent in February, 0.3 percentage points higher than that recorded in January, according to data released Wednesday by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below 50 reflects contraction.

*Source: Xinhua*


*China official PMI for February at 51.6 vs 51.1 expected: Reuters*

China's official manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to 51.6 in February, beating a 51.1 level expected, and 51.3 in January , Reuters reported on Wednesday, while China's services sector slowed slightly in the month.

The official non-manufacturing PMI, or services, stood at 54.2 in February, compared with the previous month's reading of 54.6, Reuters said, with both above the 50-point mark that separates growth from contraction on a monthly basis.

Ahead, the Caixin manufacturing PMI will be released with an expected reading of 50.8 for February.

*China Daily | Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Home appliance makers' profits up 20.4% last year*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-01






Ulta High Definition 4K Ultra HD television screens hang on display on the Qingdao Haier Co Ltd exhibition stand during the IFA International Consumer Electronics Show in Berlin, Germany, Sept 1, 2016. [Photo/VCG]

Domestic home appliance manufacturers reported a 20.4 percent increase in 2016 profits, Beijing Business Today reported citing data from the National Bureau of Statistics.

Last year, *China's home appliance makers' core business revenue totaled 1.46 trillion yuan ($212.37 billion), up 3.8 percent from the previous year, with profits rising by 20.4 percent to 119.69 billion yuan.*

A total of *160.49 million units of air conditioners, up 4.5 percent, 92.38 million units of refrigerators, up 4.6 percent, and 76.21 million units of washing machines, up 4.9 percent, were produced last year.*

During the same period,* the sales-output ratio reached 94.9 percent*, down 0.1 percentage point from a year ago, while the export shipment value went up 7.9 percent to 372.5 billion yuan.

Last year, China's business to customer (B2C) home appliance online shopping market (including mobile terminal) was estimated to be worth 384.6 billion yuan, up 27.9 percent from the previous year, according to the _China's home appliance online shopping report 2016_.

In 2016, the e-commerce penetration ratio of domestic home appliance market, which are dominated by JD.com, Tmall and Suning.com, reached 19.95 percent, the report said.

Online shopping has become a driving force for the home appliance retail sector, the report added. Meanwhile, the market continued to show a trend of shifting to the high-end product market, especially the smart home appliance products, which have a bigger influence in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China's factories keep chugging along*

China’s factories continued to chug along nicely in February, showing little sign of slowing down after a sharp recovery in the second half of last year.

The official China manufacturing purchasing managers index (PMI) released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) rose by 0.3 points to 51.6 last month, beating market expectations that were centered around a slowdown to 51.1.

The PMI measures changes in activity levels across China’s manufacturing sector from one month to the next, and ranges from a score of 0 to 100. 50 is deemed neutral, with anything above this level indicating that activity levels improved. A reading below 50 suggests activity levels declined. The distance from 50 indicates how quickly activity levels improved or declined compared to a month earlier.

So at 51.6, activity levels not only improved, but increased at a faster pace.

Aside from the 51.7 reading of November last year, today’s result marked the fastest expansion since July 2014.

No, there’s no sign of a slowdown yet, and perhaps explains why commodity prices — broadly — continued to push higher in February.




Business Insider Australia

By survey component, production lifted at the strongest rate since November last year while imports grew at a faster pace than January.

Indicating that demand remains strong — both from home and abroad — the gauge measuring new domestic orders rose to 53.0 while those from overseas ticked up to 50.8, the highest level in several years.

As a lead indicator, that also suggests that activity levels will likely remain firm in the months ahead.

Reflective of strong production levels firms also laid off staff at the slowest pace in over 12 months.

The NBS said activity levels improved at larger manufacturers, helping to offset weakness at small and medium-sized firms.

The PMI for larger manufacturers increased by 0.6 percentage points to 53.3. The index for medium-sized firms fell 0.3 percentage points to 50.5 while that for smaller manufacturers was unchanged at 46.4.

Like the manufacturing sector, other parts of the economy also performed well last month.

The separate non-manufacturing PMI released by the NBS came in at 54.2 in February. While down from the 54.6 level January, it indicates that activity levels continued to expand but at a slightly slower pace.




Business Insider Australia

The NBS said business activity levels continued to expand strongly in railway transportation, telecommunications, IT and financial services, all recording PMI’s of more than 55.

There was also no sign of a slowdown in the nation’s all-important construction sector. Its PMI dropped 1 point to 60.1 in February, indicating that activity levels continue to expand at a rapid pace.

Strength in those sectors helped to offset declines in retail, road transport, catering, real estate, residential services, said the NBS.

The twin reports — despite small fluctuations during the month — were very much as expected, and continue to point to strengthening economic conditions in early 2017.

And, to Wei Li, China and Asia economist at the Commonwealth, expects that trend to continue.

“The improving trend in the PMI data is supportive our China GDP growth forecast for 2017, at 6.8% in 2017, versus 6.7% in 2016,” he says.

“As we have said many times before, the all-important, five-yearly Chinese leadership reshuffle, scheduled for Q4 2017, means the government will ensure a robust economy by all means.”

Chinese premier Li Keqiang will reveal the government’s key economic and social targets for 2017 — including GDP — at the start of the annual National People’s Congress meeting on Sunday, 5 March.

Read the original article on Business Insider Australia. Copyright 2017

http://uk.businessinsider.com/china-manufacturing-and-non-manufacturing-pmi-february-2017-2017-3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China to be a top display maker in 2019*

By Xu Jingxi | China Daily | Updated: 2017-03-07





Li Dongsheng, chairman of electronics giant TCL. [Photo/VCG]


China is expected to become the world's biggest producer of semiconductor display panels around 2019, according to Li Dongsheng, chairman and CEO of TCL Corp.

"As a major manufacturer of televisions and cellphones, we have a large demand for semiconductor display panels, which will be a big boost to the industry's development," Li told China Daily.

"The government is also encouraging companies to invest more on technological research in this sector so as to catch up with the world's leaders like Samsung Electronics Co Ltd," he said.

Li added that the 53.8 billion yuan ($7.8 billion) new project of CSOT Corp, a major TCL subsidiary, showed the electronics giant's confidence in the market potential for the panels.

Aiming to strengthen TCL's competitiveness in high-end large-screen products, the Shenzhen-based project will have the world's latest 11th-generation production line for liquid crystal display panels and will also manufacture AMOLED (active matrix/organic light-emitting diode) displays.

It began construction in November and is expected to achieve full production levels in 2019.

Samsung is currently the world's biggest provider of AMOLED displays, the new trend for cellphone screens, but Chinese companies would expand to be strong competitors in two or three years, Li said.

Besides semiconductor displays, TCL has also invested in two chip designers.

"Although China has risen to be a major provider of consumer electronics products, it still needs more capital investment and technical research to develop the semiconductor industry," Li said.

Li, who is a deputy to the National People's Congress, proposed tax reductions on enterprises in the semiconductor industry to the fifth session of the 12th National People's Congress.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2017-03/07/content_28455389.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Wednesday, March 8, 2017, 12:01
*Nation to ease corporate burden*
By Li Xiang
*Tax, fee cuts planned as well as policies that are favorable to small businesses*
​China will cut taxes and administrative fees by 550 billion yuan (US$79.7 billion) this year to further reduce the corporate burden and will roll out favorable tax policies to support small innovative and technology companies, Finance Minister Xiao Jie said on Tuesday.

Xiao said the ministry will adopt a proactive and effective fiscal policy by increasing the fiscal deficit by 200 billion yuan to meet the demands for tax cuts and expenditures in key areas such as supply-side structural reform.

China has set its fiscal deficit target at 3 percent of GDP this year in the Government Work Report delivered by Premier Li Keqiang on Sunday to the annual session of the National People's Congress, the country's top legislature.

"While the deficit ratio is unchanged from last year, the fiscal deficit will increase as the overall volume of GDP expands," Xiao told reporters at a news conference.

"We will boost fiscal support for supply-side reform and to ensure a reasonable economic growth rate," he said.

In addition to tax relief, the minister vowed that the government will increase efforts to push forward more public-private partnership projects, which are still in their infancy in China.

A total of 1,351 PPP projects worth 2.2 trillion yuan had been signed by the end of last year, with the time frame for implementing such projects growing shorter. Compared with the situation in early 2016, there are now more PPP projects being put in place and a larger volume of investment, Xiao added.

Meanwhile, the finance minister said the government will roll out favorable tax policies for small and micro businesses. Companies with annual taxable income lower than 500,000 yuan will have a 50 percent tax cut, according to Xiao.

The ministry is also studying a plan to reduce the personal tax burden and is considering granting more tax cuts to families with two children, Xiao said.

While the target of China's fiscal deficit remains unchanged this year, Zhu Haibin, chief China economist at JP Morgan, said the authorities will likely seek alternative ways such as local government special bond issuance and off-budget spending to support an expansionary fiscal policy stance.

"It looks like the actual fiscal policy implementation will still largely rely on off-budget fiscal spending in 2017. Nevertheless, it is important to impose a hard budget constraint on local governments and to streamline the split between central and local government expenditure items," Zhu said.

Marie Diron, an analyst at Moody's Investors Service, said China's fiscal impulse will be larger to maintain robust economic growth, and government debt may edge up toward 40 percent of GDP.

"The gap between the government's revenues and expenditure is likely to be wider before funds are reallocated, as has been the case in the last two years. Other public sector spending such as investment by State-owned enterprises also contributes to maintaining robust growth," Diron said.

At Tuesday's news conference, Finance Minister Xiao said overall government debt risk is under control, with the debt-to-GDP ratio at around 36.7 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Yangtze River Storage 3D NAND flash development on track*

Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Wednesday 15 March 2017]

Yangtze River Storage Technology's (YMTC) development of 3D NAND flash technology is well on track, and equipment for the production of 3D NAND chips will be installed at its fab in the first quarter of 2018, said company CEO Simon Yang.

YMTC is engaged in the development of 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, which will be in full production in 2019, according to Yang. The company aims to catch up with the world's leading memory vendors, in terms of technology, by 2020, Yang noted.

NAND flash demand is set to grow robustly driven by cloud computing and smart terminals, Yang said. Meanwhile, the China market has huge potential for growth, Yang indicated.

Both the DRAM or NAND flash market sectors are being dominated by a few key players, Yang identified. YMTC is looking to break the market dominance held by these few companies, said Yang, adding that the company's entry is to bring healthy competition within the industry.

China consumes as high as 55% of the total memory capacity. With the strong domestic demand, and financial support from China's central government, YMTC should be able to enhance its competitiveness against the current major memory players, Yang said.

YMTC is committed to developing its own technology which is critical to its long-term success, Yang noted. Making acquisitions or strategic investments is another approach for the company to grow its business, Yang said.





YMTC CEO Simon Yang
Photo: Claire Sung, Digitimes, March 2017

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170314PD208.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> *Yangtze River Storage 3D NAND flash development on track*
> 
> Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Wednesday 15 March 2017]
> 
> Yangtze River Storage Technology's (YMTC) development of 3D NAND flash technology is well on track, and equipment for the production of 3D NAND chips will be installed at its fab in the first quarter of 2018, said company CEO Simon Yang.
> 
> YMTC is engaged in the development of 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, which will be in full production in 2019, according to Yang. The company aims to catch up with the world's leading memory vendors, in terms of technology, by 2020, Yang noted.
> 
> NAND flash demand is set to grow robustly driven by cloud computing and smart terminals, Yang said. Meanwhile, the China market has huge potential for growth, Yang indicated.
> 
> Both the DRAM or NAND flash market sectors are being dominated by a few key players, Yang identified. YMTC is looking to break the market dominance held by these few companies, said Yang, adding that the company's entry is to bring healthy competition within the industry.
> 
> China consumes as high as 55% of the total memory capacity. With the strong domestic demand, and financial support from China's central government, YMTC should be able to enhance its competitiveness against the current major memory players, Yang said.
> 
> YMTC is committed to developing its own technology which is critical to its long-term success, Yang noted. Making acquisitions or strategic investments is another approach for the company to grow its business, Yang said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMTC CEO Simon Yang
> Photo: Claire Sung, Digitimes, March 2017
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170314PD208.html


What is/are the brand name(s) of Chinese maker's NAND flash products in the international market? DRAM, SODIMM, USB Flash Disk, OTG USB drive etc.
I wonder if any Chinese company owns harddisk drive (HDD) manufacturing? I recalled vaguely many years ago, if not mistaken, a Chinese company had acquired some small HDD plant... but don't know its development.
China is still quite weak in these fields. Look forward to seeing some significant changes within the current (and be extended to the next) five-year development programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Moscow and Beijing join forces to bypass US dollar in world money market*

Move seen as small step towards monetary alliance to bypass US dollar in the global monetary system

Wendy Wu, SCMP
PUBLISHED : Friday, 17 March, 2017, 8:02am
UPDATED : Saturday, 18 March, 2017, 12:00pm





Russia’s central bank opened its first overseas office in Beijing on Thursday (March 16th), marking a small step forward in forging a Beijing-Moscow alliance to bypass the US dollar in the global monetary system.

It was part of agreements made between the two neighbours to seek stronger economic ties since the West brought in sanctions against Russia over the Ukraine crisis and the oil-price slump hit the Russian economy.

The opening of a Beijing representative office by the Central Bank of Russia was a “very timely” move to aid specific cooperation, including bond issuance, anti-money laundering and anti-terrorism measures between China and Russia, said Dmitry Skobelkin, deputy governor of the Central Bank of Russia.

*Russia is preparing to issue its first federal loan bonds denominated in Chinese yuan.*

Officials from China’s central bank and financial regulatory commissions attended the ceremony at the Russian embassy in Beijing, which was set up in October 1959 in the heyday of Sino-Soviet relations.

Financial regulators from the two countries agreed last May *to issue home currency-denominated bonds in each other’s markets*, a move that was widely viewed as intended to “dethrone” the US dollar.

The People’s Bank of China, appointed the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China as the yuan clearing bank in Moscow in September, *laying the foundations for the issue of yuan bonds in the Russian market*.

Yi Gang, a deputy governor at the People’s Bank of China, said financial cooperation between the two countries had reached a new high, following an increase in trade deals.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said on Wednesday that Sino-Russian trade ties were affected by falling oil prices but that he saw great potential in cooperation.

Vladimir Shapovalov, a senior official at the Russian central bank, said the two central banks were drafting a memorandum of understanding to solve technical issues around China’s gold imports from Russia, and that details would be released soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*Tencent becomes China’s first $100 billion brand: WPP survey*

China is continuing its rise as a technology powerhouse, with Tencent becoming the first Chinese brand to top the $100 billion mark, according to a ranking of the most valuable brands in the country.

Tencent, owner of messaging app WeChat, is valued at $106.2 billion and ranks as China's most valuable brand, says the annual BrandZ listing compiled by advertising agency WPP and Kantar Millward Brown. It has gained more than $24 billion in value, or 29 percent, since 2016.

E-commerce giant Alibaba is next on the Chinese ranking, with a brand value rising 22 percent to just over $58 billion, a $10 billion increase on last year. It overtakes China Mobile to the second spot. Meanwhile, social network Baidu ranks fifth, with a valuation of $23.9 billion – down 11 percent on last year.

Chinese technology brands are becoming more powerful globally. When Branzd's global ranking was published in June 2016, Facebook's brand value was $102.6 billion. And while Facebook's value may change when this year's global ranking is published, Tencent's current value of $106.2 billion suggests that it is now competing on a global scale.

*Chinese tech goes global*

While Facebook is banned in China, Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent, known as the BAT, are heavily investing in US. Start-ups.The BAT, as well as e-commerce company JD com, invested $5.6 billion in 48 tech deals in the U.S. over the past two years, according to data from CBI Insights.

Deepender Rana, Kantar Insight's Greater China chief executive, expects the country to increase its competition with multinational companies.

"With China emerging as a technology powerhouse, it is fitting that in Tencent we have the first brand from China to break the $100 billion brand value barrier," he said in an emailed statement.

"The Brand Power - which tests consumer inclination to select a given brand - of Chinese brands continues to grow and for the first time has started to surpass that of multinational rival brands. We expect this trend to accelerate in future years."

BrandZ Top 100 Most Valuable Chinese Brands combines past company earnings, forecast earnings and research with around 400,000 consumers in China.

*BrandZ's 10 most valuable Chinese brands 2017*


*Tencent - $106.2 billion - up 29 percent*
*Alibaba - $58 billion - up 22 percent*
*China Mobile - $57.9 billion - up 1 percent*
*ICBC - $31.5 billion - down 8 percent*
*Baidu - $23.9 billion - down 11 percent*
*Huawei - $20.4 billion - up 10 percent*
*China Construction Bank - $18.4 billion - down 7 percent*
*Ping An (insurance) - $16.5 billion - up 5 percent*
*Moutai (liquor brand) - $16.2 billion - up 41 percent*
*Agricultural Bank of China - $14.8 billion - down 9 percent*

CNBC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Public Release: 21-Mar-2017
* China's economic growth could help other developing countries *
Taylor & Francis Group

Research published today examines China's recent successful economic growth and how this could be applied to help other developing countries grow their economies.

The research from the journal _Area Development and Policy_, published by Taylor & Francis with the Regional Studies Association, shows that while other countries' reforms in the 1980s and 1990s subsequently failed, China managed to achieve unprecedented economic growth. This means there is a potential for similar growth if other developing countries develop their economies according to their comparative advantages, as China did.

The study also outlines how it was possible for China to achieve a prolonged period of growth, the price that has been paid for success, if and how this can be maintained, and the implications for other developing countries who wish to achieve similar growth.

Author and former Chief Economist of the World Bank Justin Yifu Lin said, "It is the strategy for development and transition that determines success or failure in a developing country."

A key reason for China's success was the pragmatic approach adopted, along with the advantage of backwardness, where developing countries benefit from imitating technologies and industries from high-income countries, which involves lower costs and fewer risks. Before 1979, China had chosen not to benefit from this advantage. The desire to rapidly build a strong national defense system and advanced capital-intensive modern industry meant it was necessary to do the innovation itself in a country lacking capital but with abundant labor.

The research suggests there is potential for other developing countries to grow continuously for a prolonged period of time, but to achieve this it is necessary to do two things. The first is to develop the country's economic strength according to its comparative advantages. The second is not to immediately expose uncompetitive domestic industries to international competition. It is important for developing countries to learn from one another instead of using theories generated from developed countries because of the differences between developed and developing countries.

Despite the successes of China's economic growth, Lin identifies that there remain drawbacks including corruption, environmental degradation and increased income disparities between the rich and poor.

The question remains as to whether China can maintain dynamic growth in the coming decades. There is potential for continued growth but recent figures show decelerated growth in comparison to previous years. Lin argues that the deceleration is mainly due to external and cyclical factors, and is confident that China is on track to join the world's high-income countries. 


China's economic growth could help other developing countries | EurekAlert! Science News

Justin Yifu Lin, "The rise of China and its implications for economics and other developing countries", _Area Development and Policy _(2017)_, _DOI: 10.1080/23792949.2017.1298971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*China's Geely doubles earnings as Volvo tech boosts sales*

Posted 22 Mar 2017 12:35

Updated 22 Mar 2017 13:55






FILE PHOTO: Employees work along a Geely Automobile Corporation assembly line in Cixi, Zhejiang province June 21, 2012. REUTERS/Carlos Barria/File Photo

Long seen as a no-frills brand, Geely has transformed itself into an automaker with up-market aspirations, using its Volvo research-and-development advantage to climb the sales table in the world's largest auto market where it ranks around seventh
Come next year, Geely plans its next phase of expansion as it aims to become China's first automaker to market its own brand - new Volvo collaboration Lynk & Co - in developed markets, beginning with Europe and the United States.

Entering major markets with an unknown Chinese brand is an expensive risk, analysts say, but investors are unperturbed: Geely's share price has trebled over the past 12 months.

"It's a total turnaround story," said a fund manager at a Taiwan-based investment firm that bought a significant amount of Geely stock last year.

"Before it was just a normal domestic brand, but after several new product launches it successfully elevated its brand image," said the person who was not authorized to speak publicly on the firm's investments and so declined to be identified.

Geely's China sales grew 50 percent last year to 766,000 vehicles, powered by the GC9 and Boyue, as well as small cars featuring Volvo technology. It aims to top 1 million this year, though could sell far more depending on market conditions, a Geely official with direct knowledge of the matter told Reuters.

For 2016, net profit more than doubled to 5.1 billion yuan (US$741 million), its strongest growth since 2008. The figure is set to rise 37 percent to 7 billion yuan in 2017, showed a Reuters poll of analyst estimates prior to Geely's Wednesday filing.

Geely shares were down 1.2 percent in early afternoon trading after the earnings release.

OVERSEAS GAMBLE

To be sure, growth has come at a cost. Geely and parent Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd have spent 10 billion yuan on R&D in each of the past three to four years, or about 15 percent of current revenue, said spokesman Victor Yang.

That compared with 2 billion yuan in 2015 at domestic rival BYD Co Ltd , showed Thomson Reuters data.

But Geely's domestic growth spurts could lessen as expansion in China's overall passenger car market slows following the reduction of subsidies for small-engine vehicles, adding impetus to any international push.

"The current focus of our work is firstly the pace of development in China and increasing our share of the Chinese auto market, then next we can focus our work abroad," Geely Chairman Li Shufu told reporters in Beijing earlier this month.

But entering markets where the brand is unknown is a gamble, and it could take years to gain traction, said James Chao, Asia-Pacific chief of consultancy IHS Markit Automotive.

As there is plenty of room for growth in China, however, there is no need to be concerned about the move abroad, said fund managers at two investment firms that hold Geely stock.

"If they do well abroad it's a bonus, and if they don't then it's not a big reason to worry," one of the managers said.

(Reporting by Jake Spring and Norihiko Shirouzu; Editing by Adam Jourdan and Christopher Cushing)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> *China's Geely doubles earnings as Volvo tech boosts sales*
> 
> Posted 22 Mar 2017 12:35
> 
> Updated 22 Mar 2017 13:55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO: Employees work along a Geely Automobile Corporation assembly line in Cixi, Zhejiang province June 21, 2012. REUTERS/Carlos Barria/File Photo
> 
> Long seen as a no-frills brand, Geely has transformed itself into an automaker with up-market aspirations, using its Volvo research-and-development advantage to climb the sales table in the world's largest auto market where it ranks around seventh
> Come next year, Geely plans its next phase of expansion as it aims to become China's first automaker to market its own brand - new Volvo collaboration Lynk & Co - in developed markets, beginning with Europe and the United States.
> 
> Entering major markets with an unknown Chinese brand is an expensive risk, analysts say, but investors are unperturbed: Geely's share price has trebled over the past 12 months.
> 
> "It's a total turnaround story," said a fund manager at a Taiwan-based investment firm that bought a significant amount of Geely stock last year.
> 
> "Before it was just a normal domestic brand, but after several new product launches it successfully elevated its brand image," said the person who was not authorized to speak publicly on the firm's investments and so declined to be identified.
> 
> Geely's China sales grew 50 percent last year to 766,000 vehicles, powered by the GC9 and Boyue, as well as small cars featuring Volvo technology. It aims to top 1 million this year, though could sell far more depending on market conditions, a Geely official with direct knowledge of the matter told Reuters.
> 
> For 2016, net profit more than doubled to 5.1 billion yuan (US$741 million), its strongest growth since 2008. The figure is set to rise 37 percent to 7 billion yuan in 2017, showed a Reuters poll of analyst estimates prior to Geely's Wednesday filing.
> 
> Geely shares were down 1.2 percent in early afternoon trading after the earnings release.
> 
> OVERSEAS GAMBLE
> 
> To be sure, growth has come at a cost. Geely and parent Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd have spent 10 billion yuan on R&D in each of the past three to four years, or about 15 percent of current revenue, said spokesman Victor Yang.
> 
> That compared with 2 billion yuan in 2015 at domestic rival BYD Co Ltd , showed Thomson Reuters data.
> 
> But Geely's domestic growth spurts could lessen as expansion in China's overall passenger car market slows following the reduction of subsidies for small-engine vehicles, adding impetus to any international push.
> 
> "The current focus of our work is firstly the pace of development in China and increasing our share of the Chinese auto market, then next we can focus our work abroad," Geely Chairman Li Shufu told reporters in Beijing earlier this month.
> 
> But entering markets where the brand is unknown is a gamble, and it could take years to gain traction, said James Chao, Asia-Pacific chief of consultancy IHS Markit Automotive.
> 
> As there is plenty of room for growth in China, however, there is no need to be concerned about the move abroad, said fund managers at two investment firms that hold Geely stock.
> 
> "If they do well abroad it's a bonus, and if they don't then it's not a big reason to worry," one of the managers said.
> 
> (Reporting by Jake Spring and Norihiko Shirouzu; Editing by Adam Jourdan and Christopher Cushing)




And remember these are private companies. 

While on the other hand, SOEs in car manufacturing, were sitting tight with their hands tight eating honey, without any work. They were given a monopoly by making foreign owned companies to partner with them. 

It shows the difference between private and SOEs, when the two most promising Car companies in China, BYD and Geely, are both private.


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And remember these are private companies.
> 
> While on the other hand, SOEs in car manufacturing, were sitting tight with their hands tight eating honey, without any work. They were given a monopoly by making foreign owned companies to partner with them.
> 
> It shows the difference between private and SOEs, when the two most promising Car companies in China, BYD and Geely, are both private.



private and SOE's can co-exist. otherwise you just be like america. everything is private with shitty public transport system because no private company is going to invest in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

shadows888 said:


> private and SOE's can co-exist. otherwise you just be like america. everything is private with shitty public transport system because no private company is going to invest in that.



Wrong. You can have private companies, and invest centrally into projects. 

The money to be invested comes from the government. SOEs in fact make it less efficient to implement projects. 

Example Singapore, Korea, both of these places have world class infrastructure without large SOEs.


----------



## JSCh

*China's Geely opens UK plant for electric London taxis*



AFP / CARL COURT 
*The iconic London cab goes electric with a new factory able to build 20,000 clean taxis a year *

Chinese carmaker Geely, owner of the London Taxi Company, opened Wednesday a £300-million UK factory making only electrical versions of the iconic London black cab for use worldwide.

The site in Coventry, central England, "has the capacity to build more than 20,000 vehicles per year... the best ultra-low emission commercial vehicles in the world", LTC said in a statement.

Geely bought LTC four years ago after the British company found itself in serious financial difficulty. Geely owns Volvo and said it will use the Swedish carmaker's technologies and components in its new taxis.

"Today marks the rebirth of the London Taxi Company," said LTC chief executive Chris Gubbey after the creation of more than 1,000 new jobs linked to the plant's opening.

LTC chairman Carl-Peter Forster added that the plant is "the first brand new automotive manufacturing facility in Britain for over a decade, the first dedicated electric vehicle factory in the UK and the first major Chinese investment in UK automotive".

As well as a £300-million ($374-million, 346 million-euros) investment from LTC, the plant has been supported by £16.1 million from the British government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China's ICBC starts renminbi clearing services in Russia*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-03-23 05:26:21 | Editor: huaxia





ICBC's deputy governor Hu Hao (L2) and deputy governor of the Central Bank of Russian Federation Dmitry Skobelkin (R2)
attend the opening ceremony in Moscow, Russia, on March 22, 2017. (Xinhua/Bai Xueqi)​
*MOSCOW, March 22 (Xinhua)* -- Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) officially started operating as a Chinese renminbi (CNY) clearing bank in Russia Wednesday, a move set to facilitate the use of the currency and cooperation in various fields between the two countries.

"Under the guidance of the governments and central banks of both countries, ICBC's Moscow branch will effectively fulfill its responsibility and obligation as a renminbi clearing bank by taking further advantage of its leading edge in renminbi businesses, providing customers with safe, high quality and convenient clearing services," said Hu Hao, ICBC's deputy governor, at the opening ceremony.

"Financial regulatory authorities of China and Russia have signed a series of major agreements, which marks a new level of financial cooperation," said Dmitry Skobelkin, deputy governor of the Central Bank of the Russian Federation.

"The launching of renminbi clearing services in Russia *will further expand local settlement business* and *promote financial cooperation* between the two countries," the official added.

With the continuous deepening of the Russia-China comprehensive strategic partnership of coordination in recent years, the two countries are now starting *to enhance local currency cooperation*.

At the end of 2015, the Russian central bank announced the inclusion of the renminbi in its national foreign exchange reserves, making it Russia's officially recognized reserve currency.

During Russian President Vladimir Putin's visit to China in June last year, the central banks of the two countries signed a memorandum of cooperation in starting renminbi clearing services in Russia, just three months before ICBC's Moscow branch was appointed by China's central bank as the clearing house for settling renminbi transactions there.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/23/c_136149720.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*Alibaba to set up e-commerce hub in Malaysia*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-03-22 18:48:21 | Editor: huaxia




Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (3rd L) and Alibaba's executive chairman Jack Ma (4th L) attend a ceremony in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, March 22, 2017. China's e-commerce giant Alibaba group on Wednesday announced a plan to set up an e-commerce hub in Malaysia encompassing logistics, cloud-computing and e-financial service to boost trade and e-commerce in the region. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)







Alibaba's executive chairman Jack Ma delivers a speech in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, March 22, 2017. China's e-commerce giant Alibaba group on Wednesday announced a plan to set up an e-commerce hub in Malaysia encompassing logistics, cloud-computing and e-financial service to boost trade and e-commerce in the region. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/22/c_136149064.htm



shadows888 said:


> private and SOE's can co-exist. otherwise you just be like america. everything is private with shitty public transport system because no private company is going to invest in that.



I have ignored that indian guy for a long time

BTW, that's the beauty of China's model
Even in usa, there are state run enterprises - like their metro subway:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway

nasa：
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA






*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*
*Tencent 2016 profit up 43 pct to 6 bln USD*
Source: Xinhua 2017-03-22 23:49:26
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/22/c_136149407.htm
HONG KONG, March 22 (Xinhua) -- Tencent Holdings Ltd. reported a 43 percent rise in 2016 net profit to 41.1 billion yuan (about 6 billion U.S. dollars), mainly due to solid revenue growth in cloud services and payment, the company said here on Wednesday.

Revenue for the year rose 48 percent to 151.9 billion yuan (22 billion U.S. dollars), according to the annual report released by the company.

The company said revenue growth from cloud services and payment drove a 263 percent surge in revenue to 17.2 billion yuan (2.5 billion U.S. dollars) for its business line outside value-added services and online advertising.

On the other hand, gross margins for cloud services and payment are expected to remain low in the near future, Tencent said, with the segment's cost of revenue standing at a high 84 percent.

"We view mobile payment as infrastructure investment and think it is very worthwhile," Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Tencent Ma Huateng said at a press conference.

"And for cloud business, we are also in early stage investment, so the cost may remain high in the near term," he said.

In addition, flagship social media app WeChat had 889.3 million monthly active users at the end of 2016, up 27.6 percent from a year ago, Tencent said, adding it plans to add more services within its social platforms this year.

Tencent's share lost 1.6 percent to close at 225.2 HK dollars (about 29 U.S. dollars) Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

It's interesting to watch out the increasing role of Malaysia acting as important regional hubs for many enterprises from China to cover their operations, markets and penetration in the South East Asia region.

I think there are some factors that weigh in the choice of Malaysia and not the other SEA countries:
- supportive & favorable policies from MAS govt and close relationship between the two countries
- stability and availability of many infrastructure in MAS as a progressing middle level nation
- positive perception from MAS people in particular the Malay people while the significant population of Chinese ethnic there have the close cultural relationship with the mainland and the Chinese Malaysian are fluent in Chinese language both in written and spoken (no language barrier)... IMO Chinese Malaysian have excellent multilingual skills even better than the Singaporean
- cf. SIN the costs in MAS are significantly lower in all aspects... and I guess MAS gives more favorable treatment to the companies from China compared to the Western-inclined SIN ruling class

Quite interesting to observe the dynamics of such relationship with MAS over many years to come  I even wonder whether China will help MAS increase its strategic and economic values of its ports along the Strait of Malacca vis-à-vis the Merlion City  the unfolding time will reveal the direction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wrong. You can have private companies, and invest centrally into projects.
> 
> The money to be invested comes from the government. SOEs in fact make it less efficient to implement projects.
> 
> Example Singapore, Korea, both of these places have world class infrastructure without large SOEs.



what, you never heard of Temasek? or chaebols? please indians, just privatize everything, including your healthcare. it will make you #1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

shadows888 said:


> what, you never heard of Temasek? or chaebols? please indians, just privatize everything, including your healthcare. it will make you #1.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keiretsu


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaebol

http://www.temasek.com.sg/


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And remember these are private companies.
> 
> *While on the other hand, SOEs in car manufacturing, were sitting tight with their hands tight eating honey, without any work.* They were given a monopoly by making foreign owned companies to partner with them.
> 
> It shows the difference between private and SOEs, when the two most promising Car companies in China, BYD and Geely, are both private.




The highlighted sentence would be better used to describe Indian Govt. organizations. Chinese SOEs are totally different animals from your understanding. All Chinese military industries are SOEs, and you know what they have achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

shadows888 said:


> what, you never heard of Temasek? or chaebols? please indians, just privatize everything, including your healthcare. it will make you #1.



Oh I am actually CALLING for temasek like model. 

But temasek is successful because it only manages fund, not the business. 

I am not calling for whole sale privatization of stuff. Only that their business should be in professional, market oriented hands. 

And I have almost never called for the sale of public utilities like electric grids etc.


----------



## GS Zhou

Dungeness said:


> The highlighted sentence would be better used to describe Indian Govt. organizations. Chinese SOEs are totally different animals from your understanding. All Chinese military industries are SOEs, and you know what they have achieved.


No need to debate with this "China expert". He pretends to be an expert that knowing everything of China, but in fact he knows nearly nothing. Here, his blabla about our car industry, is just another example.

In fact, SOE or private company is never the reason for success or failure:
- We have highly capable SOE car makers, like Chang'an, GAC, or SAIC, we also have low-perform SOE car makers, like FAW.
- We have highly capable private car makers, like Geely or BYD, while we also have low-perform private car makers, Hawtai, Lifan or Youngman.

The ownership type alone is NEVER the reason to call a company will be success or not. That's just like to evaluate a person simply by the skin color. I believe we all agree the latter is wrong, or even evil. But why the former is allowed?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

shadows888 said:


> what, you never heard of Temasek? or chaebols? please indians, just privatize everything, including your healthcare. it will make you #1.



The guy from india is making a mountain out of a molehill always, and now on the economic evils of SOEs. It is so funny yet annoying most of the time.

List of SOEs in the world:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State-owned_enterprise

SOEs have the merits and demerits

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Piotr

*13 states, including US ally Canada, join AIIB*
Fri Mar 24, 2017 9:55AM

*The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) says it has approved 13 new applications to join it bringing the total membership of the bank which was initiated by China to 70. *

The AIIB announced in a statement posted on its website that it was the first time that it welcomed new members since its inception. 

The newcomers include five regional states such as Hong Kong, Afghanistan, Fiji, Timor Leste and Armenia – as well as eight non-Asian countries such as Canada, Belgium, Hungary, Ireland, Peru, Venezuela, Republic of Sudan, and Ethiopia. 

"I am very proud that AIIB now has members from almost every continent," Reuters quoted AIIB President Jin Liqun as saying in the bank’s statement. "We anticipate further applications being considered by our Board of Governors later this year."

The inception of the AIIB came in 2014 when China moved to create an independent mechanism to invest in infrastructure projects in the Asia-Pacific region.

Authorities have said that the bank aims to provide financial facilities for a chain of development projects including the construction of dams, ports, power plants and telecommunications networks across Asia.

The AIIB is seen as an emerging rival to powerful Western-led financial institutions such as the World Bank, the Asian Development Bank and the International Monetary Fund.

It is feared by the White House to be a new Chinese policy to increase the influence of the world’s second largest economy at regional and international levels.

Despite opposition from Washington, many US allies including Australia, Britain, German, Italy, the Philippines and South Korea have agreed to join the AIIB.

Source: http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/03/24/515445/13-states-including-US-ally-Canada-join-AIIB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Dungeness said:


> The highlighted sentence would be better used to describe Indian Govt. organizations. Chinese SOEs are totally different animals from your understanding. All Chinese military industries are SOEs, and you know what they have achieved.


That persona knows a little on economic development and industrial capabilities, just look at his quite *ridiculous and hollow* yet diligent comments  he lives in his own universe... better save your efforts from addressing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's 'unicorns' nearly double to 131: official*
(Xinhua) 10:24, March 27, 2017

BEIJING, March 26 -- China had* 131 billion dollars worth of private start-ups by the end of 2016*, nearly doubling the figure of the year before, said an official with Ministry of Science and Technology.

Zhang Zhihong, director of the ministry's Torch High Technology Industry Development Center, made the remarks while opening an institute for small and medium enterprise research in Tianjin over the weekend.

He used the term "unicorn," rarely used by Chinese officials, which refers young, unlisted companies* with a market value of over 1 billion U.S. dollars*, based on private funding sources.

China's unicorns are spread over 16 cities, but mostly in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Hangzhou. The majority are innovation-driven tech businesses, Zhang said.

A report published by the torch center earlier this year said half of China's unicorns are in Beijing's Zhongguancun, *home to China's three super-unicorns worth over 10 billion U.S. dollars: Xiaomi, Didi Chuxing, and Meituan.*

*One third of Zhongguancun's unicorns were born after 2014.* They focus on four domains -- e-commerce, culture and entertainment, Internet finance, and transportation, according to the report "Development of China's Unicorn Enterprises in 2016".

In fact, Zhongguancun is second only to Silicon Valley as the most concentrated area for tech unicorns in the world, the report says.

Zhang said a pro-innovation business environment, conductive policies, and good services are key to the growth of unicorns.

"Unicorns have become important engine to maintaining medium-high growth and to transforming industry," Zhang said. "Their emergence is key to development of the sharing, smart, and platform economies."


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*China’s influence on global finance grows as US scales back input*

*Superpowers’ goals diverge, with PBoC aiding trade while Trump retreats into isolation





*
* Ireland, Canada, Ethiopia and Sudan are understood to be among nations set to join the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank © Bloomberg*

World finance ministers will next month descend on Washington for the spring meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. For the first time since they were founded, it is not clear that some ministers will be welcomed.

* This month, Donald Trump, US president, submitted a budget that cut World Bank contributions by $650m and reduced US participation in the IMF. As the US scales back its participation on the global stage, China has been scaling up. Ever since the financial crisis, Chinese institutions have been providing lifelines to foreign countries and billions of dollars in development finance. China’s central bank, the People’s Bank of China, is playing a growing role in providing a backstop for international liquidity. *

In the wake of the financial crisis, Zhou Xiaochuan, the PBoC governor, raised eyebrows when he said “the desirable goal of reforming the international monetary system . . . is to create an international reserve currency that is disconnected from individual nations and is able to remain stable in the long run, thus removing the inherent deficiencies caused by using credit-based national currencies”. 

In addition to strong words, the PBoC governor has taken some steps. According to a forthcoming paper by Daniel McDowell, a professor at Syracuse University, the PBoC has made available about $550bn in local currency swaps around the world.

As Eswar Prasad, a Cornell University economist, has noted in a new book, these swaps do not mean the renminbi is taking over. The US dollar is still the world’s major currency and its Federal Reserve made unlimited amounts of dollars available in the wake of the crisis. 

That said, China’s swaps are huge, helping to facilitate trade and may pave the way to bigger things to come. In addition, China is also leading by example. In a step more in tune with what the framers of the Bretton Woods agreements intended, the PBoC has been re-regulating capital flows to mitigate financial instability and prevent a huge devaluation in its currency. At the same time, the Trump administration is pledging to roll back the financial regulations put in place after the crisis. 

*China has emerged as a leader in development finance as well. The global wing of China’s national development bank, the China Development Bank, has a loan book of close to $400bn. Its partner, the Export-Import Bank of China, holds approximately $300bn. The two have a larger basket of assets than the World Bank and all the regional multilateral development banks combined. In addition to these two banks, China has created about $116bn in bilateral and regional funds, such as the Silk Road Fund, that will invest in China’s “Marshall Plan”, the Belt and Road initiative. *

*Other vehicles include the China-Latin America and the China-Africa Development funds, which are providing support for infrastructure and industrial transformation. Of course, China has also taken the lead in creating two new development banks — the Asian Infrastructure Investment (AIIB) and the New Development banks — that begin with $50bn in start-up capital but aspire to have close to $350bn by 2020. *

* What is more, China’s institutions appear to be more flexible. As Justin Yifu Lin, former chief economist at the World Bank, notes in a new book he co-wrote (Going Beyond Aid: Development Cooperation for Structural Transformation), China’s development institutions blend concessional and non-concessional financial instruments with grants and commercial sector involvement in creative ways that are unimaginable for Washington-backed institutions. Jin Liqun, head of the AIIB, recently told the Financial Times: “Now that China has developed, it is our turn to contribute.”*

On many levels, China’s contributions could not come at a better time. The financial crisis proved that the IMF and the Fed need more firepower to prevent and mitigate a crisis. What is more, the world economy needs to invest $6tn a year over the next 15 years to plug gaps in developing country infrastructure and to rebuild the neglected infrastructure of industrialised countries. And although great progress has been made, there are still more than 700m people living in extreme poverty on the planet. 

The Trump administration’s proposed cuts to global economic institutions appear to be yet another sign of a US retreat into isolationism. Rather than withdrawing, Washington should be leading the way to embrace China’s efforts and figure out ways to co-ordinate with, and complement, China’s new global economic prowess. 

* Kevin P Gallagher is a professor of global development policy at Boston University’s Pardee School for Global Studies, where he co-directs the Global Economic Governance Initiative. His latest book is “The China Triangle”. Twitter: @KevinPGallagher*

https://www.ft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s largest ever gold mine found in Shandong with potential value of over $22 billion*
(People's Daily Online) 08:46, March 29, 2017




World-class gold mine with 382.58 tons of reserves has been found in Xiling, east China’s Shandong earlier this year, with a potential value of more than $22 billion (RMB150billion), announced Shandong Gold Group Co., Ltd. during its press conference in Beijing on March 28, 2017. It is believed to be China’s largest gold deposit in history.

The gold mine is located in the Laizhou-Zhaoyuan region of northwest Jiaodong Peninsula, east China’s Shandong. The special geological characteristic of this region helped to form the country’s major gold deposits cluster, which has the largest gold reserves and production in China.

According to reports, Xiling gold deposit is more than 2,000 meters long and part of it has a thickness of 67 meters. Currently, 382.58 tons of gold reserves have been prospected with an average gold grade of 4.52 g/t. And 550 tons of gold resources with more than $22billion (RMB150billion) potential economic value can be expected in two years. If producing on a scale of 10,000 tons every day, the gold deposit can produce gold continuously at full capacity for 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shadows888

JSCh said:


> *China’s largest ever gold mine found in Shandong with potential value of over $22 billion*
> (People's Daily Online) 08:46, March 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World-class gold mine with 382.58 tons of reserves has been found in Xiling, east China’s Shandong earlier this year, with a potential value of more than $22 billion (RMB150billion), announced Shandong Gold Group Co., Ltd. during its press conference in Beijing on March 28, 2017. It is believed to be China’s largest gold deposit in history.
> 
> The gold mine is located in the Laizhou-Zhaoyuan region of northwest Jiaodong Peninsula, east China’s Shandong. The special geological characteristic of this region helped to form the country’s major gold deposits cluster, which has the largest gold reserves and production in China.
> 
> According to reports, Xiling gold deposit is more than 2,000 meters long and part of it has a thickness of 67 meters. Currently, 382.58 tons of gold reserves have been prospected with an average gold grade of 4.52 g/t. And 550 tons of gold resources with more than $22billion (RMB150billion) potential economic value can be expected in two years. If producing on a scale of 10,000 tons every day, the gold deposit can produce gold continuously at full capacity for 40 years.



How big is this compared to other global deposits?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

shadows888 said:


> How big is this compared to other global deposits?


The media just say world class size.

From this,

World's top 10 gold deposits | MINING.com​http://www.mining.com/web/worlds-top-10-gold-deposits/
The no. 10 | Obuasi | 29,830,000 Oz Gold = 845.66 ton

China might not have the largest mine, but she is the world no. one gold producer by quite a margin. 

List of countries by gold production - Wikipedia​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*China's GDP likely to grow 6.8% in Q1: think tank*

BEIJING - China's economy is likely to grow by 6.8 percent year on year in the first quarter of the year as production activities and investment picked up, according to a Chinese government think tank report Wednesday.

The firming trend in the fourth quarter last year has continued into the first quarter of 2017, according to the National Academy of Economic Strategy (NAES), citing a huge rise in factory-gate prices, rebounding corporate profits and increasing imports.

Consumer prices will rise by 1.4 percent in the first three months of this year, according to NAES, which is affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

"Despite downward pressure, China's economy has been operating in a good state," said Wang Hongju, a researcher with NAES. "The focus of macro-economic policies should be put in supply-side restructural reforms to boost potential output in the long run."

NAES estimated that China's economy would expand by 6.7 percent in the first half of the year as industrial production was likely to increase moderately in the second quarter, while investment would see slightly slower growth.

Consumption will grow steadily in the April-June period, but it will be difficult to find improvement in exports, according to the report.

The Chinese government trimmed its 2017 growth target to around 6.5 percent, the lowest in a quarter of a century.

The report said the Chinese government should guard against risks in the property and financial sectors by properly managing monetary and land supply "floodgates."

To curb excessive growth in house prices in certain cities, except for purchase restrictions, the government should also work to improve market supply and keep monetary expansion under control, according to the report.


people cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Sinopec Mulls Hong Kong, Shanghai Retail Unit IPO in 2018*
Bloomberg News
31 มีนาคม 2560 09:59 GMT+7

China’s oil refining giant considering dual listing option
Seeking to raise as much as $10 billion from retail unit IPO
China Petroleum & Chemical Corp. is considering a dual listing for its retail business, which could take place next year, according to people with knowledge of the matter.
The world’s biggest oil refiner, known as Sinopec, is mulling a plan to sell shares first in Hong Kong and then in Shanghai, the people said, asking not to be named as the details aren’t public. The dual offering is one option under consideration and no final decision has been made, they said. Bloomberg reported in December that the Beijing-based company asked banks to submit proposals for the IPO to raise as much as $10 billion in Hong Kong.

The board of the retail unit would decide the timing and details of the listing, Chairman Wang Yupu said during the company’s annual earnings briefing Monday, without providing further details. A Sinopec spokesman reiterated Wang’s comments Friday.

The IPO will provide a jolt to market-oriented reforms encouraged by the government of President Xi Jinping, which have stagnated in the past two years, and may widen the investor base outside China. It would also raise funds as the company begins to boost spending for the first time since 2013 and comes under government and shareholder pressure to increase dividends.

Sinopec’s retail operations include about 30,600 fuel stations under its own brand as well as a network of convenience stores. It proposed a listing of the retail business in 2014, when it sold a 29.99 percent stake for 107 billion yuan ($15.5 billion) to a group of investors including China Life Insurance Co. and billionaire Guo Guangchang’s Fosun International Ltd.

Sinopec separately said this week that it was invited by Saudi Arabian Oil Co. to invest in its own IPO, which could be the world’s biggest. The Chinese company may be aiming to start its listing before the offering by the oil exporter known as Saudi Aramco as it may suck up market liquidity, according to Gordon Kwan, head of oil and gas research at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Hong Kong.

_— With assistance by Keith Zhai, and Heng Xie

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ong-shanghai-retail-unit-ipo-in-2018-j0x8q2yp_


----------



## RISING SUN

Fallout from fall of Chinese executive who sealed copper mine deal in Afghanistan
The disgrace last week of the businessman who won a deal in 2007 for China to develop a copper mine in Afghanistan, which was the largest foreign investment deal in the war-torn country at the time, has highlighted the lack of progress on the project over a decade.

Shen Heting, the former general manager of the China Metallurgical Group Corp (MCC), a state-owned company, was expelled from the Communist Party for corruption at home, according to a notice from China’s State-owned Asset Supervision and Administration Commission, Beijing’s state assets watchdog. Being expelled from the party is a de facto political death sentence for a state company executive.

Shen’s downfall wasn’t related to China’s controversial Mes Aynak copper mine, but the failure of Shen’s consortium to profit from the headline-grabbing deal over the last decade exposes pitfalls in Beijing’s state-backed strategy of investing abroad to obtain resources and influence.
The deal was deadlocked by multiple issues including China’s concern at security problems in the war-torn country and a refusal by the Afghan government so far to renegotiate the contract terms in line with difficulties obtaining some necessary mining materials inside the country. In addition, local residents, archaeologists and environmentalists worldwide have strongly resisted the mining project as last ditch efforts are made to unearth and preserve the site and its treasure trove of Buddhist artefacts.

The stalled project about 25 miles southeast of Kabul is a reminder of possible risks for Chinese investment abroad as President Xi Jinping promotes the “One Belt, One Road” initiative to expand Chinese influence in more than 60 Eurasian countries via trade and investment.

“What is happening with the Chinese investment in Afghanistan shows that the future of some of China’s ‘One Belt, One Road’ projects is not a straight path,” said Wang Lian, a professor at the Department of International Politics at Peking University.

“Countries with internal security problems like Afghanistan are likely to lag behind more on cooperation with China than some others,” Wang said.

“China can manage its corrupt personnel and improve the management of state companies, but there is nothing much it can do about its partners’ internal conflicts, because China has always adopted a non-interference approach,” he added.

In 2007, Shen’s MCC and another state-owned company, Jiangxi Copper, won the rights for 30 years to extract, smelt and process raw copper at Mes Aynak, for a price of $3 billion. It was the largest-ever foreign investment deal in Afghanistan then and sparked talk of Beijing making profits in the region while Western countries, led by the United States, fought tough battles against Taliban insurgents.

Shen and Afghanistan’s then minerals and finance ministers attended a signing ceremony in Kabul in April 2008. At a groundbreaking ceremony at the mine in July 2009, Shen was the star of the event, sporting a white turban and a chapan, the traditional Afghan coat, as seen in pictures on the website of the Chinese embassy in Afghanistan.

Back in Kabul, Shen held talks with then Afghan president Hamid Karzai, who congratulated Shen on the project, according to a report by an official notice from the Chinese embassy posted in July 2009. Shen met Karzai again in 2012 at the Presidential Palace in Kabul to discuss the project, which had fallen behind schedule.

Shen, who by then held the position of party general secretary of MCC,resigned from the company in 2014, also ending his role in the consortium.

Brent Huffman, the director of Saving Mes Aynak, said delays in the mining project had bought some time for local archaeologists who are working on the site to preserve as many historical relics as possible. He added that the Chinese company had increased its influence over the site despite no mining having yet begun.

“MCC has relocated and demolished six villages, built several compounds ... roads, power stations, sewers,” Huffman said.

The Afghan deal Shen sealed a decade ago continues to test China’s capabilities in managing complex projects beyond its borders.

Last September, China announced the completion of a cargo train service infrastructure that linked with northern Afghanistan to trade mechanical equipment, information technology products and clothes from China for some of Afghanistan’s natural resources, including oil and copperfrom the mining project. However, Afghan business news portal Wadsam reported on March 3 that no train has run on the line since it was completed six months ago.

“It is more of a symbol for China to show that it is still eager to include Afghanistan in its One Belt One Road project,” Wang said.
This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
Dealmaker in stalled Afghan mine deal disgraced
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...fall-chinese-executive-who-sealed-copper-mine


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*China's Q1 GDP growth may quicken to 6.9 pct: CICC*

BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- China's GDP growth is likely to accelerate in the first quarter of the year following a pick-up in industrial activity and improving domestic demand, according to a Chinese investment bank.

China International Capital Corporation (CICC) said in a research report that GDP growth could quicken to 6.9 percent in the first quarter from 6.8 percent in the fourth quarter of 2016.

CICC expected China's retail sales of consumer goods to increase 10.2 percent year on year in March, accelerating from the 9.5 percent rise registered for January-February.

Industrial output growth may slow slightly from 6.3 percent in the first two months of the year to 6.1 percent in March because of a higher comparative base from last year, according to CICC.

It also projected fixed asset investment to grow 8.4 percent in the first three months of the year, with the consumer price index rising 0.9 percent in March.

China is scheduled to release its first-quarter economic data, including GDP growth, fixed asset investment, industrial output and retail sales, on April 17.

The country's manufacturing purchasing managers' index came in at 51.8 in March, higher than 51.6 recorded in February, reinforcing signs that the economy is firming up. The index has stayed above the boom-bust line of 50 for eighth months in a row.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## onebyone

*China’s service sector projected to reach 72% of economy by 2030 which is about Japan’s current level*
brian wang | April 7, 2017


China is projected to grow the service share of the economy over the next 13 years.

China should reach a service level share of about 72% in 2030. This will be about the level of Japan and Germany today. The US and France have nearly 80% of the economy made up of service.

Generally more advanced economies have a greater share of services.

2016 51%
2020 59%
2025 66%
2030 72%






http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/04/chinas-service-sector-projected-to-reach-72-of-economy-by-2030-which-is-about-japans-current-level.html


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

onebyone said:


> *China’s service sector projected to reach 72% of economy by 2030 which is about Japan’s current level*
> brian wang | April 7, 2017
> 
> 
> China is projected to grow the service share of the economy over the next 13 years.
> 
> China should reach a service level share of about 72% in 2030. This will be about the level of Japan and Germany today. The US and France have nearly 80% of the economy made up of service.
> 
> Generally more advanced economies have a greater share of services.
> 
> 2016 51%
> 2020 59%
> 2025 66%
> 2030 72%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/04/chinas-service-sector-projected-to-reach-72-of-economy-by-2030-which-is-about-japans-current-level.html




NO! 

More advanced countries do not necessarily have a higher services share. 

I hope China refuses this stupid notion of service sector hegemony. 

Germany is a far far more advanced country compared to France, or even US. An advanced country makes stuff, does research, and not sell pizzas.


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> NO!
> 
> More advanced countries do not necessarily have a higher services share.
> 
> I hope China refuses this stupid notion of service sector hegemony.
> 
> Germany is a far far more advanced country compared to France, or even US. An advanced country makes stuff, does research, and not sell pizzas.



The rest of the world cannot absorb the manufacturing capacity of 1.45 billion Chinese. it's not possible for China or USA to be "Germany", at least in a healthy global economy.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

shadows888 said:


> the rest of the world cannot absorb the manufacturing capacity of 1.45 billion Chinese. it's not possible for China or USA to be "Germany", at least in a healthy global economy.



Well with rising incomes a lot of output can be consumed in China itself.

Apart from that you can always stop domestic resource extraction. If you are facing with too much trade surplus, just stop mining coal and oil in China, and start importing. Keep a healthy national strategic reserve for strategic purposes.

A lot of service sector jobs are not primary producing jobs. They are reliant on other sectors income.

I hope China doesn't fall into this stupid notion that somehow people serving as waiters in restaurants is better or equal to that of workers on factory floor.


----------



## 武成王

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well with rising incomes a lot of output can be consumed in China itself.
> 
> Apart from that you can always stop domestic resource extraction. If you are facing with too much trade surplus, just stop mining coal and oil in China, and start importing. Keep a healthy national strategic reserve for strategic purposes.
> 
> A lot of service sector jobs are not primary producing jobs. They are reliant on other sectors income.
> 
> I hope China doesn't fall into this stupid notion that somehow people serving as waiters in restaurants is better or equal to that of workers on factory floor.



Service does not mean waiters, it's a broad concept, e.g. medical services, China is rapid aging, there're a huge requirement of nursing homes and nurses. Fitness service, Environment protection, tourism etc. China will eventually become the one of the largest tour destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Asia's largest manganese ore discovered in SW China*
(Xinhua) 10:47, April 09, 2017

A reserve of 203 million tonnes of manganese ore, the largest in Asia, has been discovered in southwest China's Guizhou Province, local authorities said Saturday.

Pujue manganese ore lies in the mountains of Songtao Miao Autonomous County in Tongren City and was discovered by Guizhou provincial geology and mineral exploration bureau, the county government said in a press release.

It said the ore had a potential value of more than 100 billion yuan (14.5 billion U.S. dollars).

China is the world's largest producer and consumer of manganese, which is used widely in making batteries and magnetic new materials.

In recent years, scientists have discovered four large manganese ore deposits in Guizhou Province with combined reserves of 600 million tonnes, said Chen Yuchuan, a noted geologist and academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

"The newly discovered ore deposits make up 60 percent of China's total proven reserves and will greatly reduce the country's reliance on imports," he said

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well with rising incomes a lot of output can be consumed in China itself.
> 
> Apart from that you can always stop domestic resource extraction. If you are facing with too much trade surplus, just stop mining coal and oil in China, and start importing. Keep a healthy national strategic reserve for strategic purposes.
> 
> A lot of service sector jobs are not primary producing jobs. They are reliant on other sectors income.
> 
> I hope China doesn't fall into this stupid notion that somehow people serving as waiters in restaurants is better or equal to that of workers on factory floor.



i'm an architect and i make a lot more than a "waiter in restaurants". my field is classified as "services".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

shadows888 said:


> i'm an architect and i make a lot more than a "waiter in restaurants". my field is classified as "services".



So are a lot of people in research etc. I have no problem with them. 

I don't have any problem with services per se. 

But take a look at countries like US, France etc. A majority of service jobs are people in retail, agents, etc.


----------



## Keel

*




*

*



*
*China's leading hotel group says profits more than doubled in 2016*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-04-09 17:06:14|Editor: Tian Shaohui





BEIJING, April 9 (Xinhua) -- China's leading hotel group BTG Hotels said Sunday that its net profits climbed 110.66 percent year on year to 210.94 million yuan (30.57 million U.S. dollars) in 2016.

The Beijing-based hotel group registered 389.4 percent increase in operating revenue to 6.52 billion yuan last year.

The group's operating revenue from its hotel business totaled 6.15 billion yuan, accounting for 94.3 percent of the total, up from 73.34 percent in 2015, it said in a statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

BTG Hotels attributed its substantial growth last year to the expanded operation scale resulting from a merger with Homeinns Hotel, which contributed 5.22 billion yuan in operating revenue.

The company took over its domestic rival Homeinns Hotel for 11 billion yuan and the deal was completed in April 2016. By the end of last year, the group had more than 3,400 hotels.

Share prices of BTG Hotels surged 5.07 percent to 29.2 yuan on Friday.

KEY WORDS:_Hotel_

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/09/c_136194119.htm






*China-Myanmar crude oil pipeline put into operation*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-04-11 10:23:27 | Editor: huaxia

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/11/c_136199129.htm
*





*
A 140,000-ton crude oil tanker "Suezmax" prepares to offload crude oil at Made Island oil port, Myanmar, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhuang Beining)

MADE ISLAND, Myanmar, April 10 (Xinhua)* -- *A 140,000-ton crude oil tanker "Suezmax" began offloading crude oil at Made Island oil port in Myanmar's western Rakhine state on Monday after the signing of a China-Myanmar crude oil pipeline transmission agreement in Beijing earlier in the day.

Made Island oil port is the starting point of the China-Myanmar crude oil pipeline which is part of the China-Myanmar oil and gas pipeline project.

The commencement of transmission of crude oil shows that the two countries have entered a new phase of energy cooperation.

The crude oil pipeline starts in Made Island, extends as long as 771 kilometers, and ends in China's Yunnan Province. The pipeline passes through Myanmar's Rakhine state, Magway and Mandalay regions and Shan state.

Built since June 2010, the oil pipeline has a designed transmission capacity of 22 million tons per year.

Once the pipeline is put into operation, Myanmar can also be provided with 2 million tons of crude oil through it annually.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's tourism ban on S. Korea taking heavy toll on Korea's tourism industry*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Disobey China's order not to threaten our national security the consequences shall be severe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Job well done!


----------



## Echo_419

beijingwalker said:


> *China's tourism ban on S. Korea taking heavy toll on Korea's tourism industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Most interesting


----------



## cirr

*China's 'super rice' to yield 17 tons per hectare annually*

2017-04-13 10:38

CGTN _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

The annual output of China's "super hybrid rice" may soon reach 17 tons per hectare, according to renowned rice scientist Yuan Longping, who is known as China's "father of hybrid rice."

"This year, we are striving for a new target – 1,130 kilograms per mu (about 0.07 hectares), or 17 tons per hectare," Yuan said in a speech on Wednesday at the First International Forum on Rice in Sanya, Hainan Province. "The chance of reaching the 17-ton target is 90 percent."

He added that the Ministry of Agriculture launched a project on super hybrid rice breeding in 1996, adding that the target of 16 tons per hectare was realized in 2015.

About 65 percent of Chinese depend on rice as a staple food. The country's super hybrid rice, boasting remarkably high yields, is produced by crossbreeding different kinds of rice.

Experts from the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the Chinese Academy of Sciences shared their views on innovations of rice breeding and the development of the rice industry at the forum, which attracted more than 500 participants from over ten countries and regions.

More than 500 new varieties of rice will be presented during the forum, lasting from Tuesday to Friday.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/04-13/253234.shtml


----------



## JSCh

*China's Q1 GDP grows 6.9 pct*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2017-04-17 10:16

China's economy posted a forecast-beating growth rate in the first quarter of 2017, with the gross domestic product (GDP) up 6.9 percent from a year ago, official data showed Monday.

The growth was well above the full-year target of 6.5 percent and the 6.8-percent increase registered in the fourth quarter of 2016, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

The GDP reached 18.07 trillion yuan (2.63 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first quarter.

*China's fixed-asset investment picks up speed in Q1*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2017-04-17 10:18

China's fixed-asset investment (FAI) grew 9.2 percent year on year in the first three months of 2017, quickening from the 8.9 percent growth registered in the first two months, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday. 

FAI includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

Private sector FAI, which accounts for more than 60 percent of the total FAI, grew 7.7 percent in the first quarter, accelerating from the 6.7 percent registered in the first two months, according to the NBS. 

FAI by state-owned enterprises climbed 13.6 percent year on year during the period, and infrastructure investment expanded 23.5 percent in the first quarter. 

In the agricultural sector, fixed-asset investment jumped the fastest, up 19.8 percent year on year. It was followed by 12.2 percent growth for the service sector and 4.2 percent growth for the industrial sector. 

Other indicators released by the NBS on Monday, including gross domestic product and industrial production, pointed to stabilization in the world's second-largest economy.

*China industrial output expands 6.8 pct in Q1*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2017-04-17 10:09

China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 6.8 percent year on year in the first quarter, compared with the 6.3-percent increase for January to February, official data showed Monday. 

The 6.8-percent growth rose from the 5.8-percent increase in the same period of 2016. It was also higher than the 6-percent annual gain seen in 2016, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). 

Industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises with annual turnover of at least 20 million yuan (2.9 million U.S. dollars). 

In March, industrial production expanded 7.6 percent year on year, NBS data showed. 

Ownership analysis showed that industrial output of state-holding enterprises was up 6.2 percent in the first quarter, while output of share-holding enterprises grew 6.9 percent. Meanwhile, industrial output of enterprises funded by overseas investors increased 6.9 percent.

*China's retail sales up 10 pct in Q1*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2017-04-17 10:06

China's retail sales grew 10 percent year on year in the first quarter of the year, official data showed Monday.

In March, the total sales of consumer goods rose 10.9 percent year on year, 1.4 percentage points faster than the first two months, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

*China's credit expansion slows in Q1*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2017-04-17 09:25

China's banks extended 4.22 trillion yuan (613 billion U.S. dollars) in new yuan loans in the first quarter of 2017, down from 4.61 trillion yuan last year, central bank data showed Friday.

At the end of last month, total outstanding yuan-denominated loans stood at 110.83 trillion yuan, up 12.4 percent compared with the previous year.

A slowdown in credit expansion means that the economy is levering up at a slower pace, according to Tom Orlik, chief Asia economist at Bloomberg.

Total social finance, a measurement of funds that non-financial firms and households get from the financial system, stood at 162.82 trillion yuan at the end of March, up 12.5 percent year on year, according to the PBOC data.

"The year-on-year growth of social finance in the first quarter suggests that support for the real economy has not eased off," said Ruan Jianhong, head of the Survey and Statistics Department at the central bank.

A breakdown of loan data also showed milder growth in mortgage lending, with outstanding real estate loans rising 26.1 percent year on year, down 0.9 percentage points compared with the overall growth in 2016. T

he new data implies that government measures to address property speculation have begun to take effect, said Dong Ximiao with the Renmin University of China.

M1, a narrow measure of money supply which covers cash in circulation plus demand deposits, rose 18.8 percent from a year earlier to 48.88 trillion yuan.

M2, a broad measure of money supply that covers cash in circulation and all deposits, grew 10.6 percent to about 160 trillion yuan, according to a People's Bank of China online statement.

M0, the amount of cash in circulation, was up 6.1 percent to 6.86 trillion yuan. China's M2 target this year is growth of around 12 percent, one percentage point lower than the 2016 target.

"The smooth deceleration of M2 growth signals the implementation of the 'prudent and neutral' monetary policy and strengthened government supervision over the mounting leverage among financial institutions," said Ruan.

Ruan said M2 growth in the first quarter is in line with overall economic development.

Official data also indicated yuan-denominated deposits grew by 5.06 trillion yuan in the first quarter, with outstanding deposits at 156trillion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China to take more tax cut measures*
(Xinhua) 20:30, April 19, 2017

BEIJING, April 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese government plans new tax cuts to reduce the burden on businesses, support innovation and stabilize growth.

Tax cuts were approved Wednesday at a State Council executive meeting presided over by Premier Li Keqiang, after the government announced measures to reduce business costs in the first quarter.

Value-added tax will be simplified, more small and micro companies will enjoy income tax incentives, and pre-tax deductions for innovation-based tech companies will rise, according to a statement made public after the meeting.

Tax incentives for venture capital firms will expand, with pre-tax deduction of commercial health insurance nationwide and a package of tax-cuts due to expire by 2016 extended for another three years.

A government work report released in March promised around 350 billion yuan (51 billion U.S. dollars) of cuts to corporate taxes and with business fees cut by around 200 billion yuan in 2017.


----------



## ahojunk

*China's premier stresses shift of growth engines*
(Xinhua) 08:24, April 19, 2017






_Chinese Premier Li Keqiangpresides over a symposium on new development ideas and developing new growth drivers in Beijing, capital of China, April 18, 2017. (Xinhua/Yao Dawei)_

BEIJING, April 18 -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiangon Tuesday stressed the importance of accelerating the shift from traditional economic growth engines to new ones.

Li made the remarks at a symposium on new development ideas and developing new growth drivers at the Chinese Academy of Governance, attended by senior government officials and business leaders.

Faced with a challenging world economic recovery and relatively heavy downward pressure in the domestic economy, the old growth pattern will not be able to continue, said Li.

China must *speed up replacing old growth drivers with new ones to transform and upgrade the economy*, Li said, adding that the key to the shift of growth drivers lies in technology.

The *focus should be on new technology, new industries and new business models*, supported by the *development of new production factors including knowledge, information and data*, the premier said.

The Chinese economy has not only been able to avoid "hard landing," but is stabilizing and improving with better structure and more jobs, said Li

He *attributed the strong performance to a policy direction, administrative streamlining, mass entrepreneurship and innovation*.

While attaching importance to developing promising new industries, Li also highlighted the *elimination of excess production capacity,* and *upgrading traditional sectors using new technologies*.

The premier also called for more efforts to let effective investment and upgraded consumption promote each other and use the domestic market as a "navigation light."

He urged market players to participate in international competition and take the opportunities provided by the new round of science and technological revolution and industrial evolution.

The government should also *make innovations in policy making*, in areas such as stock option incentive mechanism, insurance, financial support, and government funding, to boost innovation and entrepreneurship, he said.


----------



## JSCh

*Economic Watch: China's economy growing beyond growth *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-19 19:59:37_|_Editor: Lu Hui_

BEIJING, April 19 (Xinhua) -- While some say that China still relies on its traditional growth boosters for its strong results, the world' s second largest economy is making strides far beyond its expectation-beating growth.

Taking a closer look at China's 6.9-percent economic expansion in the first quarter, it is the increasing role of the consumption and service sectors, rather than infrastructure spending and credit growth, that deserves attention.

First-quarter GDP growth accelerated from 6.8 percent in the previous quarter, and 77.2 percent of it was driven by consumption, 12.6 percentage points higher than the 2016 level, according to official data.

Meanwhile, the service sector rose 7.7 percent year-on-year in the first quarter, outpacing a 3-percent increase in agriculture and 6.4 percent in the secondary industry. It accounted for 56.5 percent of the overall economy.

The Chinese economy has not only been able to avoid a "hard landing," but is stabilizing and improving with better structure and more jobs, according to Chinese Premier Li Keqiang Tuesday.

Mao Shengyong, a spokesperson with the National Bureau of Statistics(NBS), said the Chinese were spending more on services, and the domestic wave of innovations and entrepreneurship had brought in new businesses and new methods of consumption.

Innovation and start-ups are also a steady source of new jobs and income increase, with 3.34 million new jobs created in the first quarter and the surveyed unemployment rate staying under 5 percent.

The per capita real disposable income of Chinese nationwide increased 7 percent year on year in real terms, outpacing the GDP growth rate in the period, while that of rural residents rose at a faster pace of 7.2 percent.

The pickup in China's economic growth was not a result of short-term monetary stimulus, but rather increasing demand triggered by urbanization and supply-side structural reform, said Zhang Liqun, a researcher with the Development Research Center under the State Council.

Xu Hongcai, economist with the State Information Center, said the highlight of the first-quarter data was a pickup in private investment, which climbed 7.7 percent year-on-year, a significant increase from the 3.2 percent growth in 2016.

The reforms and other measures taken by the government to encourage private investment since the second half of 2016 have paid off, he said.

China has shifted away from pursuing breakneck expansion to facilitate further reforms as the government trimmed this year's growth goal to around 6.5 percent from a range of 6.5 to 7 percent for 2016.

At the same time, the country has set ambitious targets regarding structural adjustment such as creating 11 million new jobs and slashing steel production capacity by around 50 million tonnes and coal by at least 150 million tonnes.

China must speed up replacing old growth drivers with new ones to transform and upgrade the economy, said Premier Li, citing a challenging world economic recovery and relatively heavy downward pressure in the domestic economy.

The World Bank said in a report last week that China's transition to slower but structurally rebalanced growth had continued, and it expected the Chinese economy to slow gradually as it rebalanced toward consumption and services.

"Chinese policymakers will manage the balancing act," which means that they will continue with long-term structural reforms, support new growth engines and facilitate the economy transitioning towards services and high value-added products, said Sudhir Shetty, chief economist of the World Bank's East Asia and Pacific Region.

Mao said it was "no big deal" if economic growth slipped by a few tenths of a percentage points in the near future, noting that China's economic growth rate had become less volatile in recent years, with 6.9 percent for 2015, 6.7 percent for 2016 and 6.9 percent for the first quarter of 2017.

Other than spurring growth, the priority for China's economic policies must now be given to furthering supply-side structural reform to lay a solid foundation for medium and long-term development, said Zhang Liqun.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

terranMarine said:


> Disobey China's order not to threaten our national security the consequences shall be severe.



Yeah, and those kind of costs are acceptable to most people. Korean economy is growing reasonably well, and its exports are also growing fast enough. 

The fact is that China must realize that other countries will not lay bare their strategic interests for some economical gains.


----------



## grey boy 2

*IMF says to revise up further China's growth forecast for 2017*
(Xinhua) 10:09, April 22, 2017







The International Monetary Fund (IMF) said on Friday that it will revise up further China's economic growth forecast for 2017 due to a strong start of the year.

China's "growth in the first quarter has surprised almost across the whole range of indicators," Markus Rodlauer, deputy director of the IMF's Asia Pacific Department, told Xinhua at a press briefing.

The overall economy posted a forecast-beating growth rate of 6.9 percent in the first quarter of 2017, compared with a year earlier, he noted.

The upbeat reading, the quickest increase in 18 months, was above the full-year growth target of around 6.5 percent in 2017 and the 6.8-percent increase registered in the fourth quarter of 2016, according to China's National Bureau of Statistics.

Rodlauer attributed China's strong growth in the first quarter of the year to several factors, including the fiscal policy support, high credit expansion, strong real estate sector and improved external environment.

In its latest World Economic Outlook released Tuesday, the IMF had upgraded its forecast for China's economic growth in 2017 to 6.6 percent, 0.1 percentage point higher than its forecast in January, citing stronger-than-expected momentum for the world's second-largest economy.

"We have to look again at that forecast in this upside risk, and we will revise it up further before even though we do see also some likelihood that some of these strong momentum will slow in the second half (of the year)," he said.

Rodlauer noted that Chinese authorities are taking important measures to restrain the rapid growth of the real estate sector in some areas and rein in financial stability risks in the shadow banking system.

"As these measures take hold, we do expect some slowdown of the very strong momentum going into the second half," he said.

Christine Lagarde, managing director of the IMF, said Thursday there were good economic data coming from China and the Chinese economy is continuing rebalancing from investment towards consumption and services, but the country needs to rein in credit growth to secure sustainable economic growth.

The IMF is expected to update its forecasts for global economy in July.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0422/c90000-9206232.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Seven countries to deepen cooperation on China-Europe freight rail services *Xinhua) 09:08, April 23, 2017





Photo taken on April 20, 2017 shows the containers in a railway container center in Qingbaijiang District in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province. This container center serves as a railway logistic hub in southwest China. Till April 16, 2017, 559 cargo trains departed from the center and went to Europe. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)

BEIJING, April 22 (Xinhua) -- Railway authorities of China, Belarus, Germany, Kazakhstan, Mongolia, Poland and Russia, have signed an agreement to deepen cooperation on China-Europe freight rail services, according to China Railway Corporation.

The agreement serves the Belt and Road Initiative, expands the market share of rail freight between Asia and Europe and drives economic development and trade cooperation for counties along the route.

The countries will jointly push for better railway infrastructure for a safe, smooth, fast, convenient and competitive rail route, according to the agreement.

Information technology will boost train speed and unified service. Information sharing platforms will be built to ensure transport safety.

The countries will expand the rail services to more areas with faster customs clearance. A joint work team and expert team will be formed to solve problems.

The China-Europe freight train service was launched in 2011 and grown rapidly with high efficiency. It has become an important part of the Belt and Road Initiative.

A total of 3,557 freight trains have run so far, with services reaching 27 Chinese cities and 28 cities in 11 countries in Europe.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0423/c90000-9206443.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China's CC Land buys London skyscraper for 1.15 bln pounds*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-03 02:23:54 | Editor: Huaxia





Photo taken on May 2, 2017 shows the *Leadenhall Building in London*. (Xinhua/Wang Wanqi)​
*LONDON, May 2 (Xinhua) -- CC Land Holdings Ltd, a firm run by Chinese property tycoon Cheung Chung-kiu, has agreed to buy London's "Cheesegrater" skyscraper for 1.15 billion pounds (1.49 billion U.S. dollars), the company announced Tuesday.*

In an announcement released by the Hong Kong-based developer, the company announced the acquisition of the *Leadenhall Building*, *the tallest building in the City of London*, which is _known as the *Cheesegrater* because of its wedge shape_.

The commercial tower has over *46 floors* and approximately 610,000 square feet (*56,670 square meters*) of office and retail space.





Leadenhall Building (popularly known as the Cheesegrater for its wedge shape), the tallest building in *the City of London*​
The building's tenants include a number of *major international insurance companies* as well as *financial institutions*, technology, and professional service businesses. The current annual rental income of the building is approximately 40.2 million pounds (51.9 million dollars).

CC Land bought the property from the developer behind the *224-meter tower*, *British Land*, and its joint venture partner *Oxford Properties*, the global property arm of a Canadian pension fund.

The deal is the biggest sale of a single building in the UK since 2014, when the HSBC tower in Canary Wharf was sold to Qatar's sovereign wealth fund for 1.18 billion pounds. It is also one of the biggest Chinese purchases of British property.

CC Land said the acquisition of the building was in line with the group's business strategy to invest in quality property developments in mature cities globally, as it is an iconic and award-winning building situated in the prime financial and insurance districts of London.

"_Completed in 2014, the Leadenhall Building is a world class skyscraper and office tower boasting an impressive lease portfolio commanding strong recurring rentals and will be held by the group as an investment property for long term capital growth. It is expected that the Leadenhall Building will generate a stable and strong recurrent income,_" said the announcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

China's conglomerate becomes Deutsche Bank's top shareholder

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-03 21:42:38 | Editor: Huaxia





Photo taken on May 3, 2017 in Frankfurt, Germany shows the tower of the Deutsche Bank. (Xinhua/Luo Huanhuan)​*FRANKFURT, May 3 (Xinhua) -- By raising its stake to 9.92 percent in Deutsche Bank, China's conglomerate HNA Group has become the top single shareholder of the largest German commercial bank headquartered in Frankfurt, according to a filing by investment entity C-Quadrat which manages HNA Group's stake in Deutsche Bank.*

Based on Tuesday's closing price, the share of the DAX bank held by HNA Group is currently worth around 3.4 billion euros (3.71 billion U.S. dollars).

The Supervisory Board of Deutsche Bank announced in March that it would submit a proposal for the Annual General Meeting on May 18 for two new members to be elected to the Supervisory Board, including Alexander Schuetz, founder and chief executive officer of C-Quadrat, on behalf of HNA Group.

HNA Group, headquartered in the southern Chinese city of Haikou, which started as a regional airline in early 1990s, has now transformed itself into a holding company with a wide range of business, owning the fourth largest airline in China, namely *Hainan Airlines*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China requires large banks to set up inclusive finance divisions in 2017*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-03 21:42:36|Editor: Mu Xuequan

*BEIJING, May 3 (Xinhua) -- China's large commercial banks have been asked to set up inclusive finance departments to support small companies, agriculture, poverty relief and entrepreneurship before the end of 2017.
*
*



*
China's new push for the inclusive financing by the large commercial banks as decided by the State Council, May 03, 2017​
Large banks should become the *backbone in the development of inclusive finance*, according to a statement following a *State Council executive meeting presided over by Premier Li Keqiang* on Wednesday.

Their lending to *small and micro enterprises* should rise no slower than growth in all loans, the statement said, adding that the number of small and micro borrowers in a year should not be lower than the same period of the previous year.

*Banks should tolerate a reasonably higher non-performing loan ratio for lending to small and micro enterprises, agriculture and poverty alleviation, according to the statement.*

The government will offer monetary and credit policy incentives to financial institutions that meet the requirements for inclusive finance businesses, and support commercial banks to improve their service networks.

"_By coordinating different measures, inclusive and convenient financial services will promote job creation, economic upgrading and improvement of people's lives,_" the statement said.

The executive meeting decided *to raise the subsidy* for *emergency assistance efforts in natural disasters*, *the pension for family members of the deceased from major disasters*, *life assistance fund in the transitional period* and *central government subsidy for recovering and rebuilding damaged residential buildings*.

*In 2017, the country should solve the housing problems for all the people still staying in temporary places affected by natural disasters last year.*

*http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/03/c_136254538.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> China's conglomerate becomes Deutsche Bank's top shareholder
> 
> Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-03 21:42:38 | Editor: Huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 3, 2017 in Frankfurt, Germany shows the tower of the Deutsche Bank. (Xinhua/Luo Huanhuan)​*FRANKFURT, May 3 (Xinhua) -- By raising its stake to 9.92 percent in Deutsche Bank, China's conglomerate HNA Group has become the top single shareholder of the largest German commercial bank headquartered in Frankfurt, according to a filing by investment entity C-Quadrat which manages HNA Group's stake in Deutsche Bank.*
> 
> Based on Tuesday's closing price, the share of the DAX bank held by HNA Group is currently worth around 3.4 billion euros (3.71 billion U.S. dollars).
> 
> The Supervisory Board of Deutsche Bank announced in March that it would submit a proposal for the Annual General Meeting on May 18 for two new members to be elected to the Supervisory Board, including Alexander Schuetz, founder and chief executive officer of C-Quadrat, on behalf of HNA Group.
> 
> HNA Group, headquartered in the southern Chinese city of Haikou, which started as a regional airline in early 1990s, has now transformed itself into a holding company with a wide range of business, owning the fourth largest airline in China, namely *Hainan Airlines*.




China's HNA raises stake in *Deutsche Bank* to almost 10%, overtaking *Blackrock* as top shareholder 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860063991762231296HNA holds biggest stake in German bank 20170504
http://www.chinadailyasia.com/business/2017-05/04/content_15608139.html

I just hope that HNA ain't picking something sour assets. *Blackrock* is a giant hedge fund controlled by the Rockefeller family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's April forex reserves rise, beating market expectations*
Sun May 7, 2017 | 12:51am EDT







China's foreign exchange reserves rose in April for a third straight month, beating market expectations, as capital controls and a pause in the dollar's rally helped staunch capital outflows.

The April rise is reassuring news for policymakers after the yuan steadied as U.S. President Donald Trump backed away from labelling China a currency manipulator, saying the dollar was "getting too strong" and would eventually hurt the U.S. economy.

Reserves rose $21 billion (£16.17 billion) in April to $3.03 trillion, compared with an increase of $3.96 billion in March to $3.009 trillion.

The State Administration of Foreign Exchange said in a statement that the reserves rose due to basically balanced foreign exchange supply and demand and the appreciation of currencies against the dollar.

Looking ahead, the yuan would remain basically stable with cross-border capital flows becoming more balanced, which will further stabilise foreign exchange reserves, the regulator added.

Economists polled by Reuters had expected foreign exchange reserves to rise by $11.0 billion to $3.02 trillion in April.

China has tightened rules on moving capital outside the country in recent months as it seeks to support the yuan and stem a slide in its foreign exchange reserves.

It burned through nearly $320 billion of reserves last year but the yuan still fell about 6.5 percent against the dollar, its biggest annual drop since 1994.

The yuan's performance against the dollar has been steady in recent weeks after the dollar lost its upward momentum.

In March, China's central bank sold the smallest amount of foreign exchange since May 2016, supporting the government's assertions that capital flows were becoming more balanced.

Premier Li Keqiang said last month that market confidence in the yuan had significantly improved and the outside world had stable expectations for the yuan exchange rate.

The forex regulator said on Wednesday that China would improve macro-prudential management on cross-border flows to ward off potential risks and "optimise" diversification of foreign exchange reserves.

The Chinese currency is forecast to weaken to 7.07 against the dollar in a year, according to a Reuters poll of 60 foreign exchange strategists.

The U.S. Federal Reserve kept interest rates unchanged on Wednesday and downplayed weak first-quarter economic growth while emphasising the strength of the labour market, a sign it was still on track for two more rate rises this year.

China's gold reserves rose to $75.02 billion at the end of April from $73.7 billion at end-March, data published on the People's Bank of China website also showed.


(Reporting by Ben Blanchard and Stella Qiu; Editing by Nick Macfie)

http://www.reuters.com/article/uk-china-economy-forex-reserves-idUSKBN18301U

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

For decades China’s contract manufacturers have been content mostly to churn out gadgets designed by the world’s tech companies. Now they’re going a step further -- seeking out entrepreneurs and building their designs in hopes of finding the next must-have device.

Plants like Jetta Company Ltd. in Guangzhou are cutting out the traditional role of venture capital firms by shouldering some of the risk of developing a new product. They seek out ideas at trade events or from referrals. Then in-house teams build and test prototypes and even make small batches to gauge the market.

Chinese electronics factories are trying to adapt as Donald Trump targets the U.S. trade balance with China and competition rises from plants in Southeast Asia with cheaper labor. Backing startups may provide a way to weather those challenges, said Paul Travers, founder of New York-based Vuzix Corp., which produces augmented reality lenses.

“The VC structure has given manufacturers a model of investment,” said Travers, whose company had worked with Jetta for four years. “Investing also ensures future business.”

The trend has fueled the biggest wave ever of new devices, said Benjamin Joffe, a Shenzhen-based partner at hardware startup accelerator HAX. A walk down Shenzhen’s Huaqiangbei electronics market shows how varied that wave is. 





The Huaqiangbei electronics market in Shenzhen.

Photographer: Fred Dufour/AFP via Getty Images
A plethora of gadgets cram the shelves, from a neon-lit unicycle blasting music from embedded Bluetooth speakers, to a smartphone that doubles as an electric shaver. Most will fail to catch on, but like the VCs, the plants only need a few hits to make it worth the risk.

“They are backing startups not with money but with manufacturing abilities and sometimes generous payment terms,” said Joffe. They are “thinking that home-runs come from swinging the bat more often.”

One of the biggest hits for Jetta is Sphero’s BB-8. Long before the Star Wars robot toy became a staple of Christmas wish-lists around the world, Jetta worked with Boulder, Colorado-based Sphero to realize co-founder Paul Berberian’s vision of building a ball that could be controlled by a smartphone.





Sphero’s BB-8.

Photographer: Ethan Miller/Getty Images
The Chinese factory, which counts Hasbro Inc. and Mattel Inc. among its clients, leveraged 600 engineers and developers to help create a remote-controlled orb that could roll a meter per second in a straight line. Sphero’s popularity eventually led to the production of 3 million units, prompting other startups to flock to Jetta for partnerships.

“It’s a nice symbiotic relationship,” said Berberian. “Jetta was able to make something really refined, and we put our software on it and it really took off.”

“Factories are starting to take these startups seriously by taking on their projects, in the past they wouldn’t even look at them,” said Wayne Xiong, a partner at China Growth Capital, a Beijing-based venture capital fund which manages about $650 million of assets. He said that, while some factories have realized the value of doing what VCs traditionally do, there will still be a need for venture capitalists who provide funding and expertise in areas such as choosing suppliers, negotiating distribution and poaching talent.

For Jetta, if it likes an idea, engineers help create a prototype, sometimes before any money is paid, said product manager Yang Siping. The method has helped the company build a reputation through word of mouth.

“We try to identify startups five to six years before they become big, then we try to nurture them and help them grow,” said Lewie Leung, 42, assistant director at the research and development unit of Jetta. “An important thing for us is to keep up with new technology, and at the time we felt that this was something we needed to learn about.”

Jetta’s relationship with Sphero shows how startups are protecting intellectual property. While Jetta helped develop the hardware, the key to the BB-8’s cute, bumbling behavior is Sphero’s internet-enabled encrypted software, with updates that users can download.

It’s a model used by Dallas-based Robokind which makes humanoid robots that help teach autistic children. Chief Technology Officer Richard Margolinsaid one of the most important factors in choosing a manufacturing partner was reliability.

“There are a lot of fly-by-night factories that will say yes to anything,” Margolin said. “What they can produce is a totally different story.”
Andrew Wen, director of manufacturing for Vuzix, said there are a number of factories in Guangdong province now that invest in customers’ product development. Big, established players like GoerTek Inc. and U.S.-based Flex Ltd., with client lists including many of the world’s big consumer electronics brands, are being joined by smaller Chinese factories looking to move up from traditional contract design and prototyping.

“We value innovation, especially projects that could be important for future business,” said Jia Yang, GoerTek’s Shandong-based investment relations manager. GoerTek has invested in smartwatch makers Mobvoi Inc. and Pacewear, and in January bought $23.9 million of shares in U.S. wearable technology startup Kopin Corp.

The growth of the sector reflects a wider shift in Guangdong, which was the epicenter of China’s industrial transformation in the 1990s. The province is locking horns with dozens of regions in a race to build a Silicon Valley-like hub, allotting resources for more than 1,100 incubators and startup spaces. The shift has helped the province’s economy double to 7.95 trillion yuan ($1.15 trillion) in the seven years to 2016.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-beware-chinese-factories-may-eat-your-lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*US$2.6b venture capital fund to support Chinese startups*
Xinhua, May 10, 2017

China has set up a national venture capital fund for guiding the development of startup companies in new sectors of strategic importance.

The fund was set up by the Ministry of Finance, the National Development and Reform Commission and the State Development & Investment Corporation (SDIC), among others.

*SDIC Chairman Wang Huisheng said that the fund had raised a total of 17.8 billion yuan (about 2.6 billion U.S. dollars), with 80 percent to be invested in startups in initial and early stages and 20 percent in mature enterprises that are not yet listed.*

The State Council, China's cabinet, decided to set up the venture capital fund in early 2015. In July 2016, SDIC set up a company as the management platform for the fund.

The fund will promote the development of new strategic sectors, including new information technology, energy conservation and environmental protection, new materials and high-end equipment manufacturing.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-05/10/content_40780260.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*'Chinese Brands Day' set to nurture independently-owned brands*
Xinhua, May 9, 2017

The establishment of "Chinese Brands Day" will help independent brands, a senior official said Tuesday.

The State Council, China' cabinet, has approved *a Chinese Brands Day, to be held on May 10 each year from this year.* The first falls on Wednesday.

Influential brands are symbols of the overall competitiveness of companies and countries, and can help lead economic transition, according to Wang Dong, a senior official with the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top economic planner.

*Compared with developed countries, China is still short of globally influential brands but well equipped to accelerate brand development, *Wang added.

Chinese Brands Day will publicize brands owned independently by Chinese companies, tell the stories of the brands and raise brand recognition, according to Wang.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-05/09/content_40779972.htm

***
_
Mark your calendar._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Agricultural Bank of China starts RMB settlement in UAE *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-10 23:16:36_|_Editor: yan_





DUBAI, May 10 (Xinhua) -- Agricultural Bank of China (ABC), the third biggest lender in China in relation to assets, opened here on Wednesday a Chinese currency RMB, or the yuan, clearing branch in the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

The Dubai branch is ABC's first yuan clearing bank and its second branch in the Middle East after another branch in the Dubai International Financial Center (DIFC), the biggest financial free zone in the region.

ABC said in a media statement at the opening ceremony that the new branch is to improve ABC's global settlement business, contribute to internationalization of yuan, and support the Belt and Road Initiative.

Its Dubai Branch will provide diversified banking services including yuan settlement, trade finance, syndicated loans and foreign exchange transactions.

At the opening ceremony, Zhao Huan, President of ABC, said that the branch "operating on a strictly compliant basis, would actively participate in the development of an offshore RMB market in UAE, and promote the use of RMB in China-UAE trade, investment, payment, settlement and market transactions, to support the fast-developing bilateral financial cooperation."

The Gulf Arab state UAE, a major oil supplier, is one of China's most important trading partners. Since the establishment of diplomatic relations over 30 years ago, China-UAE bilateral trade has grown from 63 million U.S. dollars in 1984 to 54.8 billion dollars in 2014 and is estimated to reach 60 billion dollars by the end of 2016, according to UAE official data.

More than 4,000 Chinese firms operate in the UAE where over 300,000 Chinese citizens reside in. Earlier last month, Dubai Tourism said among Dubai's top 20 source markets for inbound tourism, China continued to top the growth rate with a 64-percent increase over the first quarter in 2016, delivering 230,000 tourists.

ABC's move is based on agreement to set up a RMB settlement hub that was signed while Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al-Nahyan was in China for an official visit in December 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese economy shows firming signs amid restructuring efforts* 
Xinhua, May 15, 2017

A slew of upbeat economic data pointed to latest restructuring achievements and provided fresh stabilization signs for the Chinese economy.

Highly-watched economic figures released Monday, including industrial output, retail sales, fixed-asset investment and housing sales, confirmed the message that the ongoing growth model transitioning is providing new impetus to the world's second largest economy.

In the first four months, total retail sales of consumer goods rose 10.2 percent year on year, 0.2 percentage points faster than the growth in the first quarter, buttressed by vigorous consumption growth in rural areas and online shopping, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

Retail sales rose 12.1 percent in rural areas during the same period, outpacing urban areas, where retail sales climbed 9.9 percent. Online retail sales surged 32 percent year on year in the first four months.

"The figures indicate continued growth of domestic consumer demand, which was partly driven by consumption upgrades and new business patterns such as online sales," said NBS spokesperson Xing Zhihong.

China is moving toward an economy boosted by consumer spending, innovation and services, reducing reliance on investment and exports of low value-added goods and narrowing the income gap between urban and rural dwellers.

China's GDP growth in Q1 stood at 6.9 percent, up slightly from 6.8 percent in the previous quarter, with 77.2 percent of that driven by consumption, 12.6 percentage points higher than the 2016 level. The service sector rose 7.7 percent year-on-year, outpacing a 3-percent increase in agriculture and 6.4 percent in secondary industries.

Property investment growth remained robust and the inventory trended down. Investment in real estate development increased 9.3 percent year on year from January to April, 0.2 percentage points faster than the growth rate registered in the first quarter.

At the end of April, 674.7 million square meters of property remained unsold in China, decreasing by 13.4 million square meters from the end of March.

In a similar vein, China's value-added industrial output rose 6.5 percent year on year in April, 0.5 percentage points higher than the same month last year, while profits at industrial enterprises above the designated size surged 28.3 percent year on year in the first quarter.

High-tech and low-carbon products witnessed faster production growth in the first four months, with the production volumes of industrial robots and solar batteries surging 51.7 percent and 18.2 percent, respectively, Xing said at a press conference.

"China's transition to slower but structurally rebalanced growth continues," the World Bank said in a recent report, noting that economic growth will continue to moderate as capacity is cut and credit kept on a tight leash.

As of Monday, 31.7 million tonnes of steel and iron capacity and 69 million tonnes of coal capacity have been cut, accounting for 63.4 percent and 46 percent of the annual targets, respectively, Xing said.

China's investment in fixed assets rose 8.9 percent year on year in the first four months of 2017, easing pace from 9.2 percent in the first quarter but reflecting the ongoing restructuring of the economy, as investment growth rate in the service sector far exceeded the industrial sector.

Investment in the industrial sector rose only 3.5 percent in the first four months, a main drag on total investment growth, while investment in the service sector rose 12.1 percent.

The robust economic growth momentum has supported job creation and new business registration. Some 4.65 million new jobs were created in the first four months, 220,000 more than the same period last year, and 556,000 new companies were registered in April alone.

China still has a long list of reform tasks, many intertwined with one another, which when added to global risks like U.S. interest rate increases and protectionism makes policy-making tricky, analysts said.

"The economy continued to stabilize and positive factors were increasing. But both domestic and international environment is still complicated and structural contradictions have not been fundamentally eased," said Xing.

China should continue to reduce excess capacity, curb credit, lower debt leverage in the corporate sector and reform state-owned enterprises, said Sudhir Shetty, chief economist of the World Bank's East Asia and Pacific Region.

"Against the backdrop of the ongoing financial regulatory tightening, we may see a 'soft-patch' of economic data in the next couple of months amidst reduced inflationary expectations and rising risk premium," investment firm China International Capital Corporation said in a research note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Chinese SOEs establish 150 bln yuan investment fund*

Source: Xinhua Published: 2017/5/16 18:04:35

China *Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)* has formed *a fund of 150 billion yuan (21.8 billion US dollars)* with a group of centrally administered state-owned enterprises (SOEs) *to invest in emerging strategic industries*.

The fund, with an *initial pledge of 113.9 billion yuan*, will target the *3D printing, aerospace, biological medicine, clean energy, high-speed rail, IT, nuclear energy, power grid, quantum communication, robotics, and shipping industries*, among others.

The investment fund was established to improve the SOEs' innovative ability to make breakthroughs in core technology, boost emerging industries and foster new driving forces for growth, and increase cooperation between the SOEs, said CASC chairman Lei Fanpei at the fund's establishment ceremony.

The sponsors include *rolling-stock maker CRRC*, *Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC)*, *Postal Saving Bank of China*, *Shanghai Pudong Development Bank* and *Beijing municipal government*.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1047210.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*China exports 2 nuclear reactor units to Argentina*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 15:41, May 18, 2017




(Photo/CNNC)

An agreement to build the fourth and fifth nuclear power plants in Argentina was signed on May 17, witnessed by Chinese President Xi Jinping and his Argentinean counterpart President Macri in Beijing's Great Hall of the People.

According to the agreement, construction will be started on a 700,000 kilowatt CANDU-6 pressurized heavy water reactor and a million-kilowatt Hualong-1 reactor in 2018 and 2020 respectively. The project will be jointly carried out by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and Argentina’s Nuclearelectrica.

CNNC has exported eight nuclear power units to foreign countries to date. The group predicts that the newest agreement will create exports worth over 30 billion RMB ($4.4 billion).

Hualong-1 reactors meet all relevant technology requirements and possess full Chinese intellectual property rights as well as good export potential. They are currently being used for domestic construction while also being promoted to overseas markets.

Four Hualong-1 reactors are situated at the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. They have also been deployed at another plant in Fangchenggang in southwestern China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

Argentina is home to three pressurized heavy water reactors. However, the third-generation technology, which uses light water reactors, is considered safer and more efficient than previous designs.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0518/c90000-9217432.html


----------



## onebyone

Tencent Holdings Ltd. and Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. have become China’s largest corporations in just the past year, displacing the state-run banks and oil-gas behemoths that sat atop the charts for a decade or more.

Their rapid ascent encapsulates a fundamental change gripping the world’s second largest economy. China is shifting away from a reliance on debt-fueled smokestack industries toward services and consumption. Policy-makers have vowed to prioritize creating jobs, as employment and income growth sustain that transition and help a growing middle class pursue pricier products.

Nimbler technology businesses are now propelling China’s expansion. Output from information technology services jumped 19.1 percent from a year earlier in the first quarter, almost triple the 6.9 percent pace of gross domestic product growth.

Evidence of their growing clout is emerging this week. On Wednesday, blockbuster video and gaming content helped social media giant Tencent reported revenue and profit in excess of all analysts’ estimates. Alibabareports later on Thursday.

1. Brave New (Economy) World

Tencent and Alibaba began outstripping their brick-and-mortar peers right around 2016. Their rise in value coincided with a record-breaking run of investments in new-economy upstarts such as billionaire Jack Ma’s Ant Financial and ride-hailing service Didi Chuxing, which would go on to oustUber Technologies Inc. and become Asia’s most valuable technology startup.





The pair are by far the country’s most valuable public companies, surpassing finance and energy titans with many times their revenue. Waiting in the wings are a second group of up-and-comers such as Alibaba rival JD.com Inc., search leader Baidu Inc. and online gaming service Netease Inc. Compare that with just five years ago, when every one of the top 10 were financial or energy operators.

Take this snapshot of May 2017...





...versus one for 2012:






2. Show me the Money

It’s not just revenue though. As a going concern, Industrial & Commercial Bank of China Ltd. still generates way more profit than Tencent and Alibaba -- combined.





3. No Price on Growth

Yet investors are simply going where the growth is. Alibaba’s revenue for instance is up more than 1,000 percent since mid-2011, while the other three in the current top five appear laggardly in contrast.





4. The Lure of Efficiency

Another enticing aspect: China Construction Bank Corp. and PetroChina Co.employ hundreds of thousands across the country. That’s in part the legacy of the “iron rice bowl” model of decades past, where state enterprises provided citizens’ every need, and usually lifetime employment. The new generation of internet companies, whose workers number in the mere tens of thousands, look lean in comparison.





5. The Chinese Consumer Arises

Ultimately, Tencent and Alibaba are proxies for one of the defining economic forces in the new millennium: the Chinese consumer. The country’s 1.3 billion people have already irrevocably transformed natural resources and materials industries from steel to coal. Now, its growing middle class -- already more numerous than the entire U.S. -- demand quality fare from Alaskan salmon to iPhones and apps, and are overturning the global retail and consumer arenas.





_— With assistance by Edwin Chan, Lulu Chen, and Xiaoqing Pi_


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...a-s-new-economy-titans-in-seven-simple-charts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

*Chinese, Indonesian firms sign contract on satellite purchase package*
(Xinhua) 21:03, May 17, 2017
JAKARTA, May 17 (Xinhua) -- Senior officials of Chinese firm China Great Wall IndustryCorporation (CGWIC) and Indonesian firm Palapa Satelit Nusa Sejahtera (PSNS) Wednesday signed a purchase contract for the latter's satellite system, namely PALAPA-N1, scheduled to orbit in first half of 2020.

PALAPA-N1 communication satellite project is the first communication satellite ofIndonesia that is produced by China.

PSNS is a joint venture enterprise of prominent telecommunication firm operating inIndonesia, Indosat Ooredoo, and Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN).

Under the contract, CGWIC is responsible for in orbit delivery of the PALAPA N1. CGWICshall provide a package solution with the products and services to its Indonesian client, including the satellite, the rocket launching service, ground system, insurance andfinancing support.

The PALAPA-N1 satellite, which is designed to replace the PALAPA D, will be launched toits orbit slot at 113°E in the geostationary arc by Long March 3B launch vehicle from theXichang Satellite Launch Center in China.

PALAPA-N1 will provide the latest technology of High Throughput Satellite for broadcastand broadband telecommunications.

Speaking on the sideline of the signing ceremony, Indosat Ooredoo CEO Alexander Ruslisaid the new satellite would greatly help broadband penetration among the society inIndonesia.

"It would also help accelerating the creation of digital society in Indonesia, support thegovernment's plan to make Indonesia the largest digital state in Southeast Asia," he added.

The contract signing was witnessed by Indonesian Informatics and CommunicationsMinister Rudiantara, Chinese Embassy Charge d'Affaires Sun Weide and Vice President ofChina Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation (CASC), the parent firm of CGWIC, Yang Baohua.

CGWIC President Yin Liming said the satellite would significantly improve the broadcastand broadband in Indonesia.

"It would also be an embodiment of friendship between Chinese and Indonesian people," he said in a statement.

CGWIC won the contract after undergoing a strict auction process considering technical, manufacturing period and cost efficiency. It brushed competitors from Europe and theUnited States to get the contract.

The PALAPA-N1 satellite is developed by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), asubsidiary of CASC.

The PALAPA-N1's satellite system is designed to have lifetime of more than 16 years, to beequipped with a total of 42 transponders.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0517/c90000-9216997.html


----------



## TaiShang

*China leads global emerging markets boom in 2017: summit*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-05-22 


DUBAI - Experts at the ongoing Middle East Investment Summit 2017 in Dubai said Monday that *China is leading the global emerging markets boom in 2017, which is expected to see combined GDP rise of 4.6 percent.*

Renowned Singapore-based fund manager Mark Mobius, Executive Chairman at Temepleton said here on Monday he expects *the combined gross domestic product (GDP) of 70 emerging markets globally to rise by 4.6 percent in 2017 compared to 1.8 percent in the developed world*, with China taking a lead based on a rising middle class and the growing Internet usage.

Delivering a key note at the two-day Middle East Investment Summit 2017 organised by UK research firm Terrapinn which started today, Mobius said "*China's population has a 22 percent world share in internet usage, its young tech-savvy population and the fast expanding tech-firms like e-commerce giant Alibaba Group are only two factors why we are bullish for China.*"

Online sales in China were outshining sales in the developing world, said Mobius. Major western consumer goods giants like Dutch-British firm Unilever "are technically emerging markets firms as Unilever generates 60 percent of its revenues in the emerging world, with China again taking a lead."

"Alibaba's recorded sales revenue on the China's shopping festival Singles Day, which takes place always on the 11th of November in China, reached $17.8 billion in 2016."

He urged investors "not to look at the value of Chinese imports, but at the quantity." While China's iron ore and oil imports for example declined, "both the quantity of imported iron ore and oil both rose constantly in the last two years. It is the quantity what counts, not the value as newspapers often suggest in their reports," he said.

On market timing, Mobius said "you should invest into emerging market shares when you have money. The GDP value gap between emerging and developed countries is still huge and as an investor you can only benefit from the low and middle income economies catching-up-race which will last for next decades."

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-05/22/content_29447194.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deidara

I am here to pay my respects to @TaiShang and @AndrewJin for working so hard on PDF.


----------



## onebyone

*As global investment firm Goldman Sachs recently said about China’s economic growth, “What the world has seen so far is only a preview of the opportunities to come.”*


----------



## onebyone

*What could happen to China’s economy*
To give you an idea of the “opportunities to come,” look at the chart below. The black line shows the extraordinary growth in GDP per capita in the United States from 1960 to 2015, when America was the engine for the global economy. During that time, GDP per capita in the U.S. grew 1,757 percent.

The red line represents China’s GDP per capita from 2000 to 2015 (using the x-axis at the top of the graph). Notice how closely it tracks America’s historical growth from 1960 to 1976.





Stansberry Churchouse Research

As you can see, China’s GDP per capita is about where the U.S. was in 1976. But, U.S. GDP per capita growth took off from there. Now, 40 years later, U.S. GDP per capita is over US$55,000. But China’s is only about US$8,000.

If China follows a similar pattern to the U.S., its economy still has a lot of growth ahead of it. Of course, it won’t happen in a straight line and there will be some dramatic ups and downs. But it does give you an idea of what could happen.

The development of the “American Dream” created one of the richest countries the world has ever seen. And China is heading in the same direction.

It’s no longer possible – without a time machine – to invest in the “American Dream”. But the emerging “Chinese Dream” is alive and well and ripe with opportunities for investors.

Read the original article on Stansberry Churchouse Research. This is a guest post by Stansberry Churchouse Research, an independent investment research company based in Singapore and Hong Kong that delivers investment insight on Asia and around the world. Click here to sign up to receive the Asia Wealth Investment Daily in your inbox every day, for free. Copyright 2017. Follow Stansberry Churchouse Research on Twitter.

*How China is like the post-war U.S.*
Like the U.S. in 1950, China is already an industrial and economic power. It has been the world’s manufacturing centre for over a decade. And China is home to the world’s second-largest economy.

It also has the world’s largest middle class. It’s expected to be over half a billion people by 2020. This booming middle class is also earning more money and has more disposable income – just like the baby boomer generation that started taking shape in mid-20th century America.

And the Chinese government, like the U.S. government in the 1950s, is encouraging Chinese consumers to buy more stuff, for the good of China’s economy. So, even though China’s economic growth has been miraculous for the past 20 years, it isn’t over yet.

As global investment firm Goldman Sachs recently said about China’s economic growth, “What the world has seen so far is only a preview of the opportunities to come.”

In 1950, the United States was on the cusp of a boom that would produce the largest middle class in history. It was also the beginning of a surge in the U.S. economy that would make it one of the richest countries ever.

This was when the concept of the “American Dream” took shape – the idea that every family could own a house with a white picket fence, at least one car in the garage, a fridge, stove, TV and an annual vacation with the kids.

Today – as I’ll explain in a moment – China is on the verge of something similar.

Investing in the U.S. stock market in 1950 was a once-a-century opportunity. US$1,000 in the S&P 500 Index would have been worth more than US$86,000 by 2007 – and that’s not including reinvested dividends.

*What put the U.S. over the top*
The U.S. was already an industrial and economic power in 1950, and it was in the midst of a post-war consumption frenzy. The baby boomer generation was just getting started – and this turned into a demographic trend that shaped the U.S. economy for the rest of the 20th century.

Then the government started encouraging Americans to spend more “for the good of America.” That’s when the U.S. economy went to the next level and became a global behemoth – and its stock market followed.

The U.S. government wanted to engineer domestic consumption – that is, to get people to spend more money buying things. In 1954, President Eisenhower reduced personal taxes to help households “increase purchasing power.” It helped that during his presidency, from 1953-1961, personal incomes in the U.S. increased 45 percent.

This extra income meant Americans had more money to spend on appliances, fancy clothes, entertainment and other non-essentials. Spend they did… and they still haven’t stopped.

This post-war boom led to the creation of the largest middle class the world had even seen. But the U.S. middle class is no longer the largest in the world. That title now goes to China.


http://uk.businessinsider.com/china-is-on-the-cusp-of-its-own-american-dream-2017-5


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing praises German stance on China's status in the WTO*
By Wang Qingyun | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-26 08:06

China praised Germany's position over Article 15 in the protocol on China's accession to the World Trade Organization, saying it hopes to see Germany continue to play a positive role on the issue.

Sigmar Gabriel, Germany's vice-chancellor and foreign minister, called for the implementation of the article during talks with Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Beijing on Wednesday.

Gabriel said Article 15 should be implemented and that revision of the European Union's laws should not target or discriminate against any country and should comply with the WTO's rules.

Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said in a news conference in Beijing on Thursday that Gabriel's statements reflect "a responsible attitude of the German government".

Lu called on the EU to implement the article "comprehensively and thoroughly as soon as possible", and said China hopes to see Germany continue to play a positive role in helping accomplish this.

According to Article 15, WTO member nations should have ceased on Dec 11, 2016, from using the surrogate country approach in anti-dumping investigations on China. This date was 15 years after China became an official member of the organization.

Under the surrogate country approach, WTO members use costs of production in a third country to calculate the value of products from countries on its "non-market economy" list, which includes China.

Lu said that if it honors the agreement soon, the EU will show the world its "commitment to promises and observance of rules".

"In a time when protectionism is rearing its head in the world, the attitude major economies take over multilateral trade rules will eventually impose a fundamental influence on their own interests," the spokesman said.

China should have gained market economy status automatically at the end of 2016 according to Article 15, Gabriel said at a news converence with Wang in Beijing.

Gabriel said Germany will work in the EU so that the EU trade remedy measures will focus not only on whether a target country has market economy status, but on whether the country has dumping practices or actions that violate WTO rules.

He said, "We shouldn't discriminate against any country, including China", adding that Germany's position is clear, which is that new EU anti-dumping rules should comply with WTO rules.

Premier Li Keqiang will pay an official visit to Germany starting on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China industrial companies post strong growth in first four months*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-05-27 

BEIJING - China's major industrial firms *posted double-digit growth in profits in the first four months of this year*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday.

The companies reported a 24.4-percent profit increase in the four-month period from one year earlier, the NBS said in a statement.

In April alone, profits of major industrial firms rose 14 percent year on year, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I had high hopes that foreign banks would involve themselves more heavily in the Chinese financial system, particularly after the WTO accession, and that hasn't really happened to a very large extent.



Hope is another globalist scumbag who want his elitist masters to take over another country through owning a country's treasury. Thank goodness banks are owned by the people in China. @Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jlaw said:


> Hope is another globalist scumbag who want his elitist masters to take over another country through owning a country's treasury. Thank goodness banks are owned by the people in China. @Götterdämmerung


You have to give him credit that he was candid enough to say what he thinks and for whom he works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TaiShang said:


> *US expert: China's economic transformation breathtaking*
> By Xue Yujie, Qiu Lijie (People's Daily Online) 09:30, July 10, 2016
> 
> 
> San Francisco, June 8, — There are enormously effective improving economic performance in China. *No one is free of problems if you are trying to manage the economy. I don't feel China is doing badly,"* Nicholas Hope, director of the Stanford Center for International Development (SCID) recently told People's Daily Online, looking back at China's economic development in the past decades.
> 
> Worked as the Chief of the World Bank External Debt Division, Hope recalled China's economic policy reform when he first visited China in 1993. He told People's Daily Online, "It worked very well. The macro reform that attempted to set up the most socialist market economy, that also worked very well."
> 
> In his opinion, he divided China's reform era into two parts. From 1978 to 1993, goods and services were still provided partially by the government. But the free market was sprouting. By 1993, the reform of the household responsibility system happened in rural areas. And there were boom and bust cycle beginning in 1994 and continuing now, which was sort of reemphasized by the 3rd Plenum of the 18th Party Congress . *"So that second era is in some way even more challenging than the first, the first was difficult because we had a command economy that suddenly wanted to become a market economy," he said.*
> 
> In November 1993, China announced the establishment of the socialist market economic system in the Third Plenum of the 14th Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and put forward the Fifty Decisions that involved a series of reforms aimed at overhauling its economy over the next decade. "It was extremely ambitious, and it involved just about everything you could think of it," Hope told People's Daily Online.
> 
> In 1994, Hope came back to Washington, D.C. as the Country Director for China at the World Bank. In 2000, Hope joined Stanford University and was involved with Chinese economy on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> "I had high hopes that foreign banks would involve themselves more heavily in the Chinese financial system, particularly after the WTO accession, and that hasn't really happened to a very large extent. The financial system still does not allocate resources in a market-determined fashion," Hope said. To illustrate this, he took China's "zombie firms" for example. Although some firms were bankrupt but kept alive by local decision makers. "Partly because I guess they don't want unemployed workers and others to be unhappy. "A lot of the loans that are made to these firms are simply used to pay wages and sometimes pensions, and they are not used for productive investment.
> 
> In addition to human capital, Hope emphasized the importance of greater efficiency in investment to economic growth, "China over the years has done wonderful job in investing in infrastructure." Infrastructure development remains a top priority for China's government mainly in roads and rails, electricity, and telecommunications. Hope added that China should improve its investment efficiency in other industries.
> 
> According to a report released by the government in January 2016, China's GDP growth rate moderated to 6.8 percent for the fourth quarter and 6.9 percent for 2015. The annual pace was the weakest in the quarter century. When asked about China's economic slowdown, Hope told People's Daily Online, *"A few years ago at a conference with Tsinghua University, we had a very distinguished panel making presentations on the likely growth under China's 12th Five-Year Plan. At the 12th Five-Year Plan people were suggesting that the growth would be 7 to 8 percent. That didn't surprise me. Nothing grows at 10 percent forever, and China is the same."*
> 
> He said "Slower growth in China was inevitable, now the concern I think the government has in the current situation is to grow slow faster than desirable, given the sort of constraints that the Chinese government has to deal with, given job creation, given migration from rural areas into urban areas, given the expectations of the Chinese citizens for continuing improvements and wellbeing. "
> 
> In March, the Government Work Report emphasized strengthening supply-side reform through cutting low-end supply while increasing high-end supply and public products and services. Chinese president Xi Jinping also called for "resolutely push forward supply-side structural reform" in a speech on May 16. "My response is that the supply-side reform proposals all make senses," Hope said. Meanwhile, he suggested that Chinese government should be more cautious when taking actions.
> 
> Hope raised a case in the steel industry as example. "When you talk about reducing excess capacity of steel production, you couldn't reproduce the extent of 300 million tones a year then you cut the other production to 150 million times the next year. That is not going to solve the problems, but it creates problems, " Hope said. Such bold and aggressive actions would create a large amount of displaced workers that need to be retrained and moved, and require a large fiscal capacity to take care of the unemployed workers.
> 
> * "It was a unique event in world history, in which so many people improved their wellbeing by so much, over such a short period. It's a most extraordinary triumph for humanity. The transformation of the Chinese economy has been breathtaking. China as the second economy, almost equal to the US in the trading economy in terms of goods and merchandise trade, has played a major role in the evolution of the global economy."*
> 
> @Beidou2020






To be honest the Chinese economy been breathtaking, a miracle and unprecedented for the last 35 years. NO nation on earth can match their phenomenonal rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

BEIJING — China’s medical system could not stop the cancer eating at Guo Shushi’s stomach. It roared back even after Mr. Guo, a 63-year-old real estate developer, endured surgery, chemotherapy and radiation at two hospitals.

Then his son-in-law discovered online that — for a price — companies were willing to help critically ill Chinese people seek treatment abroad. Soon Mr. Guo was at the Dana-Farber Cancer Institute in Boston, receiving a new immunotherapy drug, Keytruda, which is not available in China. In April, nearly four months later, his tumor has shrunk and his weight has gone up.

“When I arrived, I could feel how large the gap was,” said Mr. Guo of the difference in care.

The cost: about $220,000 — all paid out of pocket.

China’s nearly 1.4 billion people depend on a strained and struggling health care system that belies the country’s rise as an increasingly wealthy global power. But more and more, the rich are finding a way out.

Western hospitals and a new group of well-connected companies are reaching for well-heeled Chinese patients who need lifesaving treatments unavailable at home. The trend is a twist on the perception of medical tourism as a way to save money, often on noncritical procedures like dental work and face-lifts. For these customers, getting out of China is a matter of life or death.

Medical care is just one manifestation of China’s wide wealth disparity. A new generation of affluent Chinese can seek help at private hospitals or go abroad, even as the rest endure long waits and find their treatment falling short.

Chinese people took an estimated 500,000 outbound medical trips last year, a fivefold increase from a year earlier, according to Ctrip.com International, a Chinese travel booking company, which offers medical travel on its website. While the bulk of that is focused on plastic surgeryand routine examinations, medical travel agencies say the number of critically ill Chinese patients leaving the country for medical treatment is growing.

“China is among the countries where we have seen the greatest growth in recent years,” Dr. Stephanie L. Hines, the chairwoman of executive health and international medicine at the Mayo Clinic, said in an email.

At Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, employees help patients with travel and lodging. Mass General, Mayo Clinic and Boston Children’s Hospital provide interpreters.

Mr. Guo is one of more than 1,000 patients that one company based in Beijing, Hope Noah Health Company, says it helped last year — a number it says was double that of the year before. Upon arriving in the United States or Japan, the two countries to which Hope Noah sends people, patients are greeted at the airports by Hope Noah employees and whisked off to a rented apartment. When they head to the hospital, a Hope Noah translator is by their side.

As recently as the 1970s, China’s health care system provided cradle-to-grave medical support. But despite a huge health care reform plan, its public hospitals are overburdened, with too few beds and doctors to deliver the kind of care that many in the West take for granted. A 2015 study by The Lancet based on United Nations criteria found that China ranked 92 out of 188 countries, after Cuba and Mexico.

The government has increased spending and encouraged private investors to address the problem. A total of about 4.3 million cancer cases were diagnosed in China in 2015, or almost 12,000 cases a day, compared with 2.4 million in 2010, according to the state-run news media. The five-year survival rate of Chinese cancer patients is around 30 percent, compared with about 70 percent in the United States, according to China’s National Cancer Prevention and Research Center.

Patients often have to travel to Hong Kong and Macau — regions of China governed by their own laws — to buy foreign drugs, which on the mainland face an approval process that takes three to five years. The drug that Mr. Guo is using, Keytruda, was approved for use only last year in a medical tourism pilot zone in the southern Chinese island of Hainan.

In top public hospitals in the top-tier Chinese cities, lines begin forming just after midnight. Appointments for the best doctors are snapped up before dawn. For those who can afford it, tickets can be bought from scalpers hawking appointment numbers. In March, the authorities in Beijing said that they would bar public hospitals from imposing consultation fees on patients, in a bid to reduce public discontent.

By contrast, Mr. Guo said his experience at Dana-Farber was “more humane.” Mr. Guo’s doctor let him speak. There was easy access to food and beverages. The waiting area had a couch.

“In China, the most that we can get is a metal chair,” he said, speaking by videoconference from his apartment in Boston. “Even having a cup of hot water is inconvenient.”

But the benefits can be fleeting. “The biggest challenge that we’ve had is ensuring continuity of care when the patient returns back home to China,” said Misty Hathaway, who leads Mass General’s Center for Specialized Services.

Oscar Zhou, who founded Ryavo Health Management of Shanghai, another medical travel agency, said he had started to shift his business into one that helped clients look for drugs in Hong Kong and Macau as well as doctors who could treat the problem domestically.

“It has caused a lot of problems. Many patients go overseas, and indeed, for several months, it’s good,” Mr. Zhou said, adding that he thought the outlook for businesses from a pure medical travel standpoint was limited. “But when they return, if their treatment can’t keep up, then it’s useless.”

Others are more bullish. Cai Qiang — the founder of Beijing Saint Lucia Hospital Management Consulting Company, in which the Silicon Valley venture capital firm Sequoia Capital has invested an undisclosed amount — says his number of clients has increased to about 1,000 last year, from just two in 2011.

Mr. Cai, who is widely considered the pioneer of medical travel in China, is trying to narrow the cultural gap between his Chinese clients and American hospitals.

He recalled how an American hospital called him in for an “emergency meeting” after a Chinese patient walked unannounced into a doctor’s office with a question. The doctor was in the middle of treating someone else.

“In China, we have no concept of privacy,” Mr. Cai said, adding that his company had since set up a “patient education” department on the “dos” and “don’ts” in hospitals abroad. “It wasn’t the patient’s fault. It was ours.”

Mr. Cai said he started the company after being moved by the friendliness of Australia’s doctors and nurses when his daughter was born.

“Every year, there are so many Chinese people who buy imported cars, clothes, cosmetics,” Mr. Cai said. “They go abroad to travel and send their children to study abroad. Why can’t a Chinese person consider going overseas to see a doctor if they are seriously ill?”

Last November, Zhao Xiaoqing, 31, a bridge designer in the Chinese city of Nanjing, took her 5-year-old daughter, Kefei, to the Essen University Hospital in Germany to get proton therapy treatment for her child’s brain tumor. The treatment is available in Shanghai only for children 14 and above. She spent about $140,000, more than half of that borrowed from relatives.

Kefei’s tumor shrank. Ms. Zhao, who went to Germany with Ryavo Healthcare, is a satisfied customer, saying she was willing to spend double what she had paid.

“After going abroad, you can see that the middlemen are not exaggerating,” she said. “In fact, what they’ve told us pales in comparison to what we’ve experienced.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/29/business/china-medical-tourism-hospital.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShanMujtaba

Dost SD DUah


----------



## Holmes

BEIJING — China’s medical system could not stop the cancer eating at Guo Shushi’s stomach. It roared back even after Mr. Guo, a 63-year-old real estate developer, endured surgery, chemotherapy and radiation at two hospitals.

Then his son-in-law discovered online that — for a price — companies were willing to help critically ill Chinese people seek treatment abroad. Soon Mr. Guo was at the Dana-Farber Cancer Institute in Boston, receiving a new immunotherapy drug, Keytruda, which is not available in China. In April, nearly four months later, his tumor has shrunk and his weight has gone up.

“When I arrived, I could feel how large the gap was,” said Mr. Guo of the difference in care.

The cost: about $220,000 — all paid out of pocket.

China’s nearly 1.4 billion people depend on a strained and struggling health care system that belies the country’s rise as an increasingly wealthy global power. But more and more, the rich are finding a way out.

Continue reading the main story

Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
Western hospitals and a new group of well-connected companies are reaching for well-heeled Chinese patients who need lifesaving treatments unavailable at home. The trend is a twist on the perception of medical tourism as a way to save money, often on noncritical procedures like dental work and face-lifts. For these customers, getting out of China is a matter of life or death.

Medical care is just one manifestation of China’s wide wealth disparity. A new generation of affluent Chinese can seek help at private hospitals or go abroad, even as the rest endure long waits and find their treatment falling short.

Chinese people took an estimated 500,000 outbound medical trips last year, a fivefold increase from a year earlier, according to Ctrip.com International, a Chinese travel booking company, which offers medical travel on its website. While the bulk of that is focused on plastic surgery and routine examinations, medical travel agencies say the number of critically ill Chinese patients leaving the country for medical treatment is growing.

“China is among the countries where we have seen the greatest growth in recent years,” Dr. Stephanie L. Hines, the chairwoman of executive health and international medicine at the Mayo Clinic, said in an email.

At Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, employees help patients with travel and lodging. Mass General, Mayo Clinic and Boston Children’s Hospital provide interpreters.

Photo




Guo Shushi, a Chinese citizen who sought medical treatment in the United States for cancer, at an apartment in Boston, where he has been staying during his treatment. Credit Tony Luong for The New York Times
Mr. Guo is one of more than 1,000 patients that one company based in Beijing, Hope Noah Health Company, says it helped last year — a number it says was double that of the year before. Upon arriving in the United States or Japan, the two countries to which Hope Noah sends people, patients are greeted at the airports by Hope Noah employees and whisked off to a rented apartment. When they head to the hospital, a Hope Noah translator is by their side.

As recently as the 1970s, China’s health care system provided cradle-to-grave medical support. But despite a huge health care reform plan, its public hospitals are overburdened, with too few beds and doctors to deliver the kind of care that many in the West take for granted. A 2015 study by The Lancet based on United Nations criteria found that China ranked 92 out of 188 countries, after Cuba and Mexico.

The government has increased spending and encouraged private investors to address the problem. A total of about 4.3 million cancer cases were diagnosed in China in 2015, or almost 12,000 cases a day, compared with 2.4 million in 2010, according to the state-run news media. The five-year survival rate of Chinese cancer patients is around 30 percent, compared with about 70 percent in the United States, according to China’s National Cancer Prevention and Research Center.

Patients often have to travel to Hong Kong and Macau — regions of China governed by their own laws — to buy foreign drugs, which on the mainland face an approval process that takes three to five years. The drug that Mr. Guo is using, Keytruda, was approved for use only last year in a medical tourism pilot zone in the southern Chinese island of Hainan.

In top public hospitals in the top-tier Chinese cities, lines begin forming just after midnight. Appointments for the best doctors are snapped up before dawn. For those who can afford it, tickets can be bought from scalpers hawking appointment numbers. In March, the authorities in Beijing said that they would bar public hospitals from imposing consultation fees on patients, in a bid to reduce public discontent.

By contrast, Mr. Guo said his experience at Dana-Farber was “more humane.” Mr. Guo’s doctor let him speak. There was easy access to food and beverages. The waiting area had a couch.

“In China, the most that we can get is a metal chair,” he said, speaking by videoconference from his apartment in Boston. “Even having a cup of hot water is inconvenient.”

But the benefits can be fleeting. “The biggest challenge that we’ve had is ensuring continuity of care when the patient returns back home to China,” said Misty Hathaway, who leads Mass General’s Center for Specialized Services.

Oscar Zhou, who founded Ryavo Health Management of Shanghai, another medical travel agency, said he had started to shift his business into one that helped clients look for drugs in Hong Kong and Macau as well as doctors who could treat the problem domestically.

Photo




Zhao Xiaoqing, 31, a bridge designer, at her office in Nanjing. She took her 5-year-old daughter to Germany for proton therapy treatment. Credit Patrick Wack for The New York Times
“It has caused a lot of problems. Many patients go overseas, and indeed, for several months, it’s good,” Mr. Zhou said, adding that he thought the outlook for businesses from a pure medical travel standpoint was limited. “But when they return, if their treatment can’t keep up, then it’s useless.”

Others are more bullish. Cai Qiang — the founder of Beijing Saint Lucia Hospital Management Consulting Company, in which the Silicon Valley venture capital firm Sequoia Capital has invested an undisclosed amount — says his number of clients has increased to about 1,000 last year, from just two in 2011.

Mr. Cai, who is widely considered the pioneer of medical travel in China, is trying to narrow the cultural gap between his Chinese clients and American hospitals.

He recalled how an American hospital called him in for an “emergency meeting” after a Chinese patient walked unannounced into a doctor’s office with a question. The doctor was in the middle of treating someone else.

“In China, we have no concept of privacy,” Mr. Cai said, adding that his company had since set up a “patient education” department on the “dos” and “don’ts” in hospitals abroad. “It wasn’t the patient’s fault. It was ours.”

Mr. Cai said he started the company after being moved by the friendliness of Australia’s doctors and nurses when his daughter was born.

“Every year, there are so many Chinese people who buy imported cars, clothes, cosmetics,” Mr. Cai said. “They go abroad to travel and send their children to study abroad. Why can’t a Chinese person consider going overseas to see a doctor if they are seriously ill?”

Last November, Zhao Xiaoqing, 31, a bridge designer in the Chinese city of Nanjing, took her 5-year-old daughter, Kefei, to the Essen University Hospital in Germany to get proton therapy treatment for her child’s brain tumor. The treatment is available in Shanghai only for children 14 and above. She spent about $140,000, more than half of that borrowed from relatives.

Kefei’s tumor shrank. Ms. Zhao, who went to Germany with Ryavo Healthcare, is a satisfied customer, saying she was willing to spend double what she had paid.

“After going abroad, you can see that the middlemen are not exaggerating,” she said. “In fact, what they’ve told us pales in comparison to what we’ve experienced.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/29/business/china-medical-tourism-hospital.html?_r=0


----------



## Beast

These show Chinese are rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Do you spot a market potential here? Most Western hospital chains are just vulturing around to enter the healthcare market in China, we are talking trillions here. China needs to allow more foreign hospitals to enter the market and compete.


----------



## onebyone

China May official services PMI rises to 54.5 vs. 54.0 in April

Reuters ReutersMay 31, 2017
BEIJING (Reuters) - Growth in China's services sector accelerated in May from the previous month, an official survey showed on Wednesday.

The official non-manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) stood at 54.5 in May, compared with 54.0 in April and above the 50-point mark that separates growth from contraction on a monthly basis.

The services sector accounted for over half of China's economy last year as rising wages give Chinese consumers the opportunity to shop, travel and eat out more.

China's policymakers are counting on growth in services and consumption as they try to rebalance the economic growth model from its heavy reliance on exports and investment.

(Reporting by Beijing Monitoring Desk; Editing by Shri Navaratnam)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

scope said:


> No. China should shut them out until Chinese firms dominate then toss crumbs to the West, if at all.
> 
> BTW, What kind of patriot are you?
> 
> Oh right...the kind who calls Chinese chinks


I am Chinese calling myself Chink, anything wrong? Blacks call themselves nig*er. If non Chinese call you chink it's racist. If I say it, it's different, I AM CHINESE understand !

You need to induce competition, open up the market, let in a trickle to compete. It's the same concept like vaccines, you intro some viruses to boost immunity, but you don't freaking inject yourself with full dose live virus.


----------



## onebyone

The world's biggest economy dropped and Hong Kong seized first place
by
Randy Woods
1 มิถุนายน 2560 01:12 GMT+7
The U.S. fell out of the top three in a global competitiveness ranking, as executives’ perception of the world’s biggest economy deteriorated after Donald Trump’s election.

The U.S. slipped one spot to fourth in an annual ranking published by the IMD World Competitiveness Center, a research group at IMD business school in Switzerland. It trails Hong Kong, Singapore and Switzerland. The U.S. last took top spot in the 2015 ranking.

The results are based on 261 indicators, with about two-thirds coming from so-called “hard data,” gathered mainly last year, such as employment and trade statistics. The balance came from more than 6,250 executive-opinion surveys conducted this year. The report ranks 63 economies based on a sliding scale, with 100 being the most competitive.

The U.S. drop largely reflects survey results, as global executives questioned by IMD ranked the country lower in categories including government and business efficiency. Respondents saw a greater risk of political instability and protectionism, which offset the country’s progress in reducing unemployment and stabilizing inflation, according to the report.





“I was puzzled about the United States, to be honest, because it’s usually pretty consistently in the top three,” said Jose Caballero, senior economist at the IMD World Competitiveness Center. “It’s obvious that there is an increasing negative perception about the country,” he said when asked whether Trump’s election factored into the drop. The survey strives to remain politically neutral, he added.

Caballero said next year’s report will provide a better look at the Trump’s impact on the country’s competitive standing, as it will include both survey results and hard data from his time in office. His administration’s efforts to roll back regulations and cut taxes also may benefit the U.S. ranking, as executives rated the government’s competency and tax regime low in a list of the American economy’s advantages.

China climbed seven places to 18th overall, topping the list of countries with per-capita gross domestic product of less than $20,000, followed by Asian peers Malaysia and Thailand. Venezuela was last among 63 economies in the overall ranking, after a year marred by political upheaval and recession.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...al-competitiveness-ranking-as-china-shoots-up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

I am not an economy expert. But i want to share this post from one Indian guy ranting about China. So if Chinese or any members could pls validate this post. Here goes..... 

"Although to clear your misconceptions, China is a economy that solely depends on low cost production which in turn creates a wider wage gap. It's also sad to already see their population running on lower per capita incomes. Just go and look for it yourself. For a country where their northern provinces have absolutely no production or creation of services, how do u justify a 4.6% growth of that area? And for your so called context of infrastructure, buildings don't actually create knowledge or skill. Just go and see the Chinese middle class and Indian middle class. Maybe then you might realize why China is called the piracy Centre of the world. And frankly sucking the life out of a population isn't really a very big accomplishment if china's entire revenue is generated by selling under quality products at somewhat lower rates. Even as of today china's oldest customer i.e. US has also blocked the free trade policies so whr will china's market next look to? I'll just say, maybe it doesn't even matter to you if you aren't actually Chinese. But really who cares. Although I would really urge you to really read their budgets in detail. You might find the exact black flags as I've raised. And who can ever ignore the simple fact that china's economy exists only because of their massive sales in our country, for which even to this day we are providing services, so if our services market stops investing in China den even china's manufacturing goes down the drain. And yes who can ever forget the entire air contamination and pollution issues that circle their entire country. So sure if they wanna make their economy better on the fact that they have quite possibly destroyed their future generations, then sure carry on."

@+4vsgorillas-Apebane, @ahojunk, @Beast
@beijingwalker, @Shotgunner51, @AndrewJin, @Jlaw, @TaiShang, @Chinese-Dragon, @eldarlmari, @Two @lonelyman @xunzi @rcrmj @samsara @waz @Pyr0test @oprih @rcrmj @faithfulguy @ashok321 @UKBengali 
@Gibbs @Godman @Areesh @maximuswarrior

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

rott said:


> @Shotgunner51


That's all garbage content or blatant illiteracy, either the poster is trolling (please use report button) or just an uneducated/illiterate kid. Ignore that and move on.

On development of innovation and intellectual properties (IP), check
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/wipo-the-rise-of-china-as-worlds-largest-ip-powerhouse.489225/

On development of industrialization, check
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/reinventing-the-nation-made-in-china-2025.367323/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/its-...ines-to-fill-in-gaps-in-the-workforce.424300/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...ce-of-renewable-energy-and-technology.471142/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...the-rest-of-the-world-combined.457241/page-19
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...he-germany-machinery-association-says.489153/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gard...e-tool-survey-data-ranking-by-country.468126/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/worlds-top-7-high-tech-exporting-nations-world-bank.411694/

On foreign investment in China. 74% of inbound FDI came from Hong Kong alone, then 18% from East Asia (SG, SK, TW, JP, MC), western investments are insignificant.
http://www.mofcom.gov.cn/article/tongjiziliao/v/201702/20170202509836.shtml

About deteriorating global BoP imbalance, explosive debts between nations and hence why China is actively seeking for new markets (OBOR):
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/who-are-worlds-top-10-largest-creditor-nations.455610/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Godman

rott said:


> I am not an economy expert. But i want to share this post from one Indian guy ranting about China. So if Chinese or any members could pls validate this post. Here goes.....
> 
> "Although to clear your misconceptions, China is a economy that solely depends on low cost production which in turn creates a wider wage gap. It's also sad to already see their population running on lower per capita incomes. Just go and look for it yourself. For a country where their northern provinces have absolutely no production or creation of services, how do u justify a 4.6% growth of that area? And for your so called context of infrastructure, buildings don't actually create knowledge or skill. Just go and see the Chinese middle class and Indian middle class. Maybe then you might realize why China is called the piracy Centre of the world. And frankly sucking the life out of a population isn't really a very big accomplishment if china's entire revenue is generated by selling under quality products at somewhat lower rates. Even as of today china's oldest customer i.e. US has also blocked the free trade policies so whr will china's market next look to? I'll just say, maybe it doesn't even matter to you if you aren't actually Chinese. But really who cares. Although I would really urge you to really read their budgets in detail. You might find the exact black flags as I've raised. And who can ever ignore the simple fact that china's economy exists only because of their massive sales in our country, for which even to this day we are providing services, so if our services market stops investing in China den even china's manufacturing goes down the drain. And yes who can ever forget the entire air contamination and pollution issues that circle their entire country. So sure if they wanna make their economy better on the fact that they have quite possibly destroyed their future generations, then sure carry on."
> 
> @+4vsgorillas-Apebane, @ahojunk, @Beast
> @beijingwalker, @Shotgunner51, @AndrewJin, @Jlaw, @TaiShang, @Chinese-Dragon, @eldarlmari, @Two @lonelyman @xunzi @rcrmj @samsara @waz @Pyr0test @oprih @rcrmj @faithfulguy @ashok321 @UKBengali
> @Gibbs @Godman @Areesh @maximuswarrior



Replace China with India there and it will start making sense

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Keel

onebyone said:


> The world's biggest economy dropped and Hong Kong seized first place
> by
> Randy Woods
> 1 มิถุนายน 2560 01:12 GMT+7
> The U.S. fell out of the top three in a global competitiveness ranking, as executives’ perception of the world’s biggest economy deteriorated after Donald Trump’s election.
> 
> The U.S. slipped one spot to fourth in an annual ranking published by the IMD World Competitiveness Center, a research group at IMD business school in Switzerland. It trails Hong Kong, Singapore and Switzerland. The U.S. last took top spot in the 2015 ranking.
> 
> The results are based on 261 indicators, with about two-thirds coming from so-called “hard data,” gathered mainly last year, such as employment and trade statistics. The balance came from more than 6,250 executive-opinion surveys conducted this year. The report ranks 63 economies based on a sliding scale, with 100 being the most competitive.
> 
> The U.S. drop largely reflects survey results, as global executives questioned by IMD ranked the country lower in categories including government and business efficiency. Respondents saw a greater risk of political instability and protectionism, which offset the country’s progress in reducing unemployment and stabilizing inflation, according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was puzzled about the United States, to be honest, because it’s usually pretty consistently in the top three,” said Jose Caballero, senior economist at the IMD World Competitiveness Center. “It’s obvious that there is an increasing negative perception about the country,” he said when asked whether Trump’s election factored into the drop. The survey strives to remain politically neutral, he added.
> 
> Caballero said next year’s report will provide a better look at the Trump’s impact on the country’s competitive standing, as it will include both survey results and hard data from his time in office. His administration’s efforts to roll back regulations and cut taxes also may benefit the U.S. ranking, as executives rated the government’s competency and tax regime low in a list of the American economy’s advantages.
> 
> China climbed seven places to 18th overall, topping the list of countries with per-capita gross domestic product of less than $20,000, followed by Asian peers Malaysia and Thailand. Venezuela was last among 63 economies in the overall ranking, after a year marred by political upheaval and recession.
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...al-competitiveness-ranking-as-china-shoots-up



*"China climbed seven places to 18th overall*"

Impressive advancement
Congrats Hongkong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone




----------



## onebyone

Getty Images
China's food service industry is a key part of the mainland's service sector.
China's services sector was more active than expected in May, with a private survey pointing to the fastest pace of expansion in four months thanks to a surge in new orders.

The Caixin/Markit services purchasing managers' index (PMI) rose to 52.8 in May, beating the forecast of 51.4 and the previous month's 51.5, according to latest figures released on Monday.

The upbeat performance of the services sector contrasted with the country's manufacturing sector. The Caixin/Markit Manufacturing PMI, released last week, fell to 49.6 in May, lower than a 50.1 forecast and April's 50.3.


"The improvement in the services sector bolstered the Chinese economy in May," said Zhengsheng Zhong, director of macroeconomic analysis at CEBM Group in an accompanying note to the data.

"However, the rapid deterioration in the manufacturing industry is worrying," he added.

_— Reuters contributed to this story_
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/04/china-services-sector-expands-quicker-than-expected-in-may.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Dimon Says China Houses 35% of Fortune 3000 in 20 Years*

Bloomberg Video•June 5, 2017


Jun.05 -- JPMorgan Chase & Co. Chairman and CEO Jamie Dimon discusses his outlook for China. He speaks with Stephen Engle from the JPMorgan Global China Summit in Beijing on "Bloomberg Markets: Middle East."

https://finance.yahoo.com/video/dimon-says-china-houses-35-043644298.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China exports, imports rise in May, beating forecasts*

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 08 June, 2017, 12:02pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 08 June, 2017, 12:02pm





China’s May exports rose 8.7 per cent from a year earlier, while imports expanded 14.8 per cent, both beating analysts’ expectations, official data showed on Thursday

That left the country with a trade surplus of US$40.81 billion for the month, the General Administration of Customs said.

Analysts polled by Reuters had expected May shipments from the world’s largest exporter to have risen seven per cent, easing slightly from eight per cent growth in April.

Imports were expected to have climbed 8.5 per cent after rising 11.9 per cent in April.

Analysts anticipated China’s trade surplus to have widened to US$46.32 billion in May from April’s US$38.05 billion.

China services sector grows at fastest pace in four months in May

Improving global demand has boosted exports for China and other trade reliant Asian economies in recent months after several lean years of declining shipments.

But investors have been more focused on its strong appetite for imports, particularly for industrial commodities such as iron ore and coal which is boosting resources prices worldwide.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/econ...na-exports-imports-rise-may-beating-forecasts


----------



## JSCh

* CFDA officially accepted as member of int'l standards organization *
By Gao Yun
2017-06-19 17:19 GMT+8




China Food and Drug Administration (CFDA) has become a member of the International Council for Harmonisation of Technical Requirements for Pharmaceuticals for Human Use (ICH).

ICH, set up by the US, Europe and Japan in 1990, is an international organization that standardizes global drug registrations and manufacturing practices.

Its mission is to ensure safe, effective, and high quality medicines are developed and registered in the most resource-efficient manner.

Acceptance of the CFDA by the organization means China's drug regulation is now in line with international standards and this has boosted the hope of selling Chinese pharmaceutical products abroad.





Screenshot of CFDA's announcement on its website​
Yuan Lin, director general of CFDA's Department of International Cooperation, said, "This marks a milestone in the history of China's pharmaceutical development history.”

He stated that it showed CFDA's ongoing reform of drug review and approval has received recognition from the international community.

In the future, Chinese patients are likely to have corresponding access to new medicines as patients in other countries, which will in turn promote Chinese pharmaceutical companies' innovation capabilities and international competitiveness.


----------



## JSCh

*MSCI decides to include China A-shares in its EM Index *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-06-21 06:20:16 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on June 20, 2017 shows the website of global equity indexes provider MSCI on a computer in New York, the United States. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)

NEW YORK, June 20 (Xinhua) -- Global equity indexes provider MSCI announced Tuesday that beginning in June 2018, it will include China A-shares in the MSCI Emerging Markets (EM) Index and the MSCI ACWI (All Country World Index) Index.

MSCI plans to add 222 China A Large Cap stocks, representing on a pro forma basis approximately 0.73 percent of the weight of the MSCI Emerging Markets Index at a 5-percent partial Inclusion Factor, according to its 2017 market classification review released Tuesday.

MSCI said the decision has "broad support from international institutional investors" with whom the company consulted, adding that it was primarily as a result of the positive impact on the accessibility of the China A market of both the Stock Connect program and the loosening by the local Chinese stock exchanges of pre-approval requirements that can restrict the creation of index-linked investment vehicles globally.

Since MSCI rejected the inclusion of China A-shares in 2016, Chinese authorities have taken several measures to ease international investors' concerns over the A-share market's accessibility: arbitrary trading suspensions were better regulated, restrictions on qualified foreign institutional investors were further relaxed, while the Shenzhen-Hong Kong stock connect scheme was launched to broaden channels of foreign investment in the A-share market.

"International investors have embraced the positive changes in the accessibility of the China A shares market over the last few years and now all conditions are set for MSCI to proceed with the first step of the inclusion," said Remy Briand, MSCI Managing Director and Chairman of the MSCI Index Policy Committee. "The expansion of Stock Connect has been a game changer for the market opening of China A shares."

According to the review, a two-step inclusion process will be used to account for the existing daily trading limits on Stock Connect. The first inclusion step would coincide with the MSCI's May 2018 Semi-Annual Index Review followed by the second step which would take place as part of the August 2018 Quarterly Index review.

"When further alignment with international market accessibility standards occurs, sustained accessibility is proven within Stock Connect and international institutional investors gain further experience in the market, MSCI will reflect a higher representation of China A shares in the MSCI Emerging Markets Index," said Briand.


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> * CFDA officially accepted as member of int'l standards organization *
> By Gao Yun
> 2017-06-19 17:19 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Food and Drug Administration (CFDA) has become a member of the International Council for Harmonisation of Technical Requirements for Pharmaceuticals for Human Use (ICH).
> 
> ICH, set up by the US, Europe and Japan in 1990, is an international organization that standardizes global drug registrations and manufacturing practices.
> 
> Its mission is to ensure safe, effective, and high quality medicines are developed and registered in the most resource-efficient manner.
> 
> Acceptance of the CFDA by the organization means China's drug regulation is now in line with international standards and this has boosted the hope of selling Chinese pharmaceutical products abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot of CFDA's announcement on its website​
> Yuan Lin, director general of CFDA's Department of International Cooperation, said, "This marks a milestone in the history of China's pharmaceutical development history.”
> 
> He stated that it showed CFDA's ongoing reform of drug review and approval has received recognition from the international community.
> 
> In the future, Chinese patients are likely to have corresponding access to new medicines as patients in other countries, which will in turn promote Chinese pharmaceutical companies' innovation capabilities and international competitiveness.


Get ready for the Chinese generics onslaught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Hengqin city 横琴, a place largely unknown even among the Chinese except residence of Macau. It is a ultra modern city in the making, located on an island next to Macau. It was known as Hengqin island with a few fishermen families working on fish and oyster farms before 2009.

In 2009 Chinese government approved converting this quiet island to a new ultra modern city. It will be modern version of Shenzhen except there will be no factories.

The city is still under construction, initial phases including hotels, office buildings and university have been completed.


----------



## onebyone

Alibaba CEO Jack Ma says China is shifting from exporting to importing and China is going to to be the world’s largest consumption place and that engine is going to drive the world economy.

Ma said this during Gateway ’17, the e-commerce giant’s biggest public event in the US, where he addressed 3,000 small business owners and urged them not only to import from China, but also to sell to China.

Back in January, Ma even told President Donald Trump that within five years Alibaba could create 1 million US jobs for small businesses that sell goods to Chinese consumers.







Looking at China’s balance of trade there do not seem to be any indications that China is shifting to become a net importer.

China middle class is growing and by 2030-2040 China’s middle class should fully materialize.






https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...-consumption-driver-of-the-world-economy.html


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*China confronts its Lehman moment*
Clay Chandler
1:09 AM ET
China's leaders are often praised for their steady management of the economy. But it is increasingly clear that they are haunted by the specter of a Lehman-style financial collapse.

On Thursday, we learned from a flurry of reports 
Wall Street Journal, Financial Times and _Bloomberg_) that the China Banking Regulatory Commission has ordered the nation's largest lenders to conduct a sweeping reassessment of their exposure to four high-flying financial conglomerates: Anbang Insurance Group, HNA Group, Fosun International and Dalian Wanda Group.


The focus of the reviews, according to the reports, is to determine whether debts held by the four firms pose a "systemic risk" to China's financial system. News of the probes sent a chill through markets.

The composition of the CBRC's corporate "Gang of Four" speaks volumes. The companies are among China’s most flamboyant overseas acquirers. Together they have purchased nearly $57 billion worth of foreign assets over the past five years, more than 15% of total overseas investments by Chinese firms, according to Dealogic.

Anbang (whose chairman mysteriously disappeared this month and is presumed in the custody of Chinese graft inspectors) swallowed the Waldorf Astoria in 2014. HNA has secured a 10% stake in Deutsche Bank and and a 25% stake in the Hilton Hotel Group. Dalian Wanda Group snapped up AMC Entertainment Holdings, the world’s largest cinema operator, then bought Hollywood's Legendary Entertainment for $2.6 billion. Fosun owns Club Mediterranee and Cirque du Soleil.

The four conglomerates originated in different sectors, but their underlying business model is the same: cultivate powerful allies in the Communist Party; use those relationships to win regulatory and property concessions; gather investment from friends, family and other proxies of party elites into a murky, unregulated private holding company; borrow heavily from state-owed banks and other sources to finance prodigious growth plans; invest as aggressively as possible in stock and property overseas as a hedge against slower growth in China and the risk of a weaker Chinese currency.

The model afforded founders and their privileged backers an efficient way to exploit contradictions in China's capital control policies. Beijing remains unwilling to let the renminbi trade freely on global currency markets. At the same time, though, party leaders have declared that Chinese companies must "go global" and compete with Western multinationals.

For the past decade, large corporations like Anbang, HNA, Fosun and Wanda were permitted—and even encouraged—to invest billions overseas. As long as they stayed in the good graces of the party elite and could plausibly portray their investments as being in the national interest, regulators mostly turned a blind eye to who owned what, what they were buying and how they were funding their expansion.

No more. As China's growth show signs of cooling and the Communist Party prepares for its all-important 19th Congress, a cadre of reformers led by CBRC chairman Guo Shuqing is warning that these swashbuckling global buyers aren't national champions but lightning rods for financial risk.


In April, Beijing finally moved to clean up the cowboy culture of China's insurance industry, sacking the nation's top insurance regulator and restricting the ability of insurers like Anbang and Fosun to finance speculative global acquisitions by selling short-term, high-yield universal life insurance products at home.

But regulators have been slower to deal with soaring corporate debts levels. The Gang of Four is highly leveraged. The fact that their parent companies are unlisted means they have few disclosure requirements. But it also means they face higher borrowing costs. Many have put up their own shares or stock of companies they own as collateral for their loans and are increasingly copying the convoluted fund-raising strategies employed by American hedge funds and private equity firms in financing their global expansion drives. Should the value of those stocks fall, the companies could find themselves obliged to sell off shares to meet margin calls.

Containing the contagion could prove a tricky business. Here's hoping that in trying to head off China's Lehman moment, China's policymakers don't hasten its arrival.

http://fortune.com/2017/06/25/china-confronts-its-lehman-moment/


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...it-report-reveals-chinas-economic-fault-lines


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...it-report-reveals-chinas-economic-fault-lines


I used to think you have some substance, but you are just another troll. Btw, when are you having that debate on quantum science again? LOL


----------



## onebyone

China continues to have an economy that is growing at about 6 to 6.5% over the next three years and about 5-6% for a few years afterward. China’s middle and affluent classes continue to grow. This has and will continue to see a growing insurance and financial market. China is shifting from family and village support to insurance and other developed approaches.

China’s health and life insurance markets will more than double by 2030. It will likely double by about 2026 from 2017 levels.

The Chinese insurance market has grown at a furious pace in recent years. Between 2000 and 2014, the industry grew about 1,200% in size as measured by written premiums.































China’s top for insurance companies are:

1. China Life maintains a substantial nationwide service network, with nearly 750,000 dedicated agents and more than 60,000 service outlets. In 2015, China Life’s customer base approached a combined 200 million people in individual and group life insurance policies, long-term health insurance policies and annuities. China Life has 70% government ownership.

2. Ping An employs more than 225,000 full-time employees and partners with more than 625,000 sales agents across China. In 2015, Ping an had 89 million customers across its business units. In 2017, China’s Ping An Insurance Group ranks first among insurers in Forbes global 2000, moving up from overall spot #20 last year to #16 on this year’s list. Over the 12 months to April 7, when Global 2000 data was locked in, Ping An generated $106.6 billion in revenue, $9.5 billion in profits and its market capitalization stood at $100.8 billion. The tech-driven company boasted of 131 million customers at year-end 2016, up 20% from the beginning of the year, with nearly a quarter of the newcomers coming in online.

and health care-technology investments in the $10 million to $30 million range.

The insurer has long focused on technology as the backbone of its business, backing companies like Chinese online lender Lufax and developing mobile health apps such as Good Doctor, through which users can consult physicians.

Ping An “is going to be a data business,” Mr. Larsen said, noting that the company has 20,000 tech developers and platforms that run on blockchain and research in voice and facial recognition.

In 1994, Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs had bought into Ping An, but that the percentage ownership has changed. The various ownership has stayed financially sophisticated.

3. China Pacific Insurance Group is an integrated insurance provider offering property and casualty insurance, life insurance and reinsurance products, as well as asset management and investment services. The company counts more than 300,000 agents across its businesses and serves about 80 million customers across the country.

4. People’s Insurance Company of China Group was established in 1949. Today, its subsidiaries count more than 300 million customers in property and casualty insurance, life insurance, health insurance, and real estate.

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/07/future-china-insurance-market-to-2030.html


----------



## Jlaw

Insurance industry is a fraud . Ponzi scheme reinvented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Yep, no incentive to make medicine cheap when companies will claim to the max. Biggest defaulters are the poor.


----------



## cirr

Don't tell me we will be back growing 7% plus in a couple of years when the rebalancing and restructuring of the economy is done. 

*Growth set to reach 6.8 to 6.9%*

2017-07-06 08:37

China Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_





A worker at a steel plant in Dalian, Liaoning province. (Photo by Liu Debin/For China Daily)

*National Bureau of Statistics official sees fast expansion in H1*

China's economic growth could reach 6.8 or 6.9 percent in the first half of this year, a senior national statistics bureau official said on Wednesday.

"China is expected to achieve relatively fast GDP growth of 6.8 or 6.9 percent in the first half of this year," said Pan Jiancheng, deputy head of the China Economic Monitoring & Analysis Bureau of Statistics, which is affiliated to the National Bureau of Statistics.

China's growth was "better than expected and more optimized in structure" in the first six months, featuring improving indicators, increasing jobs, stable prices and a sound balance of international payments, Pan told the Chinese-language Securities Times newspaper.

He said industrial output growth was on the rise and consumption has become a major pillar of growth, indicating that the economy's inherent growth momentum is strengthening.

China's GDP expanded at higher-than-expected 6.9 percent year-on-year in the first quarter. The NBS is scheduled to release the second-quarter GDP growth on July 17.

Lian Ping, chief economist of Bank of Communications, predicted on Wednesday that China's second-quarter year-on-year GDP growth may stand at 6.8 percent and gradually ease to 6.7 percent and 6.6 percent in the third and fourth quarter, respectively.

Despite the growth moderation, Lian told an economic forum that there is little possibility that China's economy will suffer a hard landing this year, due to the nation's supportive macroeconomic policies, improved exports, and tightened financial regulation that is set to drive capital into manufacturing and other non-financial sectors.






Pan from the NBS said that growth in the second half of this year may ease due to the higher base of growth in the same period of 2016, possible weakening of the real estate sector and changes in the international trade environment, but there should be no doubt that the country would meet its growth target of "around 6.5 percent" for this year.

Despite its stable growth prospects, China faces some challenges, Pan said.

Although local governments have adopted various price control measures to prevent home prices from continuing to rise in major cities, expectations of further rising prices, especially in smaller cities, remain strong, which has led to increased real estate investment, he said. Since it is mainly financed by bank loans, such investment may raise the level of leverage and increase risks for the financial sector, he warned.

Meanwhile, growth in China's service sector weakened in June, according to the results of a key private survey released on Wednesday.

The Caixin/Markit services purchasing managers index (PMI) dropped to 51.6 in June from 52.8 in May, but remained above the line of 50 that demarcates expansion and contraction.

Pan from the NBS said that China's service sector remains stable at high levels and provides solid support for the country's overall economic stability.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/07-06/264185.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AViet

Congratulation China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raphael

We are an economic oasis of stability, in a turbulent global economy caught in turmoil. Hope it stays that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

I'm willing to accept 4.5% growth if China start war and drive the Indians out of Chinese land. Take some Indian land as compensation for war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Electronics exports return to growth*

2017-07-07 09:44

Shanghai Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China's electronics exports rebounded to an annual growth rate of 12.5 percent in the first five months, compared with a 3.6 percent fall a year earlier, the industry regulator said yesterday.

The manufacture of consumer electronics such as smartphones and TVs maintained steady growth while production of integrated circuits surged more than 25 percent, said the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

In the first five months, the growth in electronics manufacturing reached 13.9 percent, up 4.9 percentage points from a year ago. The ministry gave no value for exports and production, only percentages.

"The electronics manufacturing and export sector has become better and healthier, with increased volumes and improved profitability," the ministry said.

China produced 564 million smartphones in the first five months, a 7.5 percent growth year on year.

Huawei, Oppo and Vivo have become top five global smartphone vendors behind Samsung and Apple. They have also expanded overseas, which boosted manufacturing and exports.

Other products such as personal computer sand TV also maintained "steady" growth in the period. The integrated circuit sector soared 25.1 percent from a year earlier.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/07-07/264416.shtml


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

https://www.economist.com/news/asia...ruggle-make-money-out-rare-growth-sector-peak

So we have, tomb and casket services flourishing in Japan. 

This happens when the population ages, and starts to decline. 

Fresh, revolutionary products are only created when the demand of the young is met. 

China is doing a BIG blunder by going on a demographic path similar to Japan.


----------



## antonius123

Bussard Ramjet said:


> https://www.economist.com/news/asia...ruggle-make-money-out-rare-growth-sector-peak
> 
> So we have, tomb and casket services flourishing in Japan.
> 
> This happens when the population ages, and starts to decline.
> 
> Fresh, revolutionary products are only created when the demand of the young is met.
> 
> China is doing a BIG blunder by going on a demographic path similar to Japan.



Dont forget: Made in China 2025, industries will be driven by robots, AI, and smart manufacturing, where the demand of workforce will drop drastically.


----------



## Han Patriot

antonius123 said:


> Dont forget: Made in China 2025, industries will be driven by robots, AI, and smart manufacturing, where the demand of workforce will drop drastically.


He doesn't see the incoming threat of automation and robotics.


----------



## F-22Raptor

BEIJING — A year ago, the Chinese billionaire Wang Jianlin declared the dominance of his vast entertainment empire, Dalian Wanda Group, boasting that his theme parks were a “pack of wolves” that would defeat the lone “tiger” of Disney’s Shanghai resort.

Now, Mr. Wang is retreating, in a sign that Wanda could be reaching the limits of its debt-fueled expansion.

Wanda said on Monday that it would sell the theme parks as part of a $9.3 billion deal that includes 76 hotels and a major chunk of 13 tourism projects. The cash from the deal, with the property developer Sunac China, would be used to pay down debt.

Wanda appears to be caught in a political and financial downdraft that has hit many big Chinese deal makers. For years, the Chinese government encouraged the global ambitions of corporate giants like Wanda. Mr. Wang muscled into Hollywood’s domain, buying the AMC Theaters chain and the struggling production company Legendary Entertainment.

Wanda battled Disney with plans for 13 theme parks across China. When Disney opened its Shanghai resort last year, drawing enormous crowds, Mr. Wang declared that “the frenzy of Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck and the era of blindly following them have passed.”

Such aggressive expansion plans are now under increased scrutiny in Beijing. Last month, a senior Chinese banking official warned that some of China’s largest and most indebted companies may pose a systemic risk to the country’s banks and to the health of the broader economy.

The deal-making ambitions have also been tempered by a backlash overseas, as politicians and policy makers express concerns over China’s influence. American lawmakers are pushing for regulators to keep a closer watch over money flowing into the United States from China.

The combination of forces at home and abroad has put global deal makers on the defensive.

Last month, the Chinese government detained Wu Xiaohui, the chairman of the Anbang Insurance Group, for undisclosed reasons. Anbang, with multibillion-dollar deals for properties like the Waldorf Astoria hotel in New York, tested regulatory limits in China and drew political censure in the United States.

HNA Group, a Chinese conglomerate with stakes in Deutsche Bank, Hilton Hotels and Ingram Micro, has been criticized for its opaque ownership structure. Last week, shares in Fosun International slid on speculation that the company had lost contact with its chairman, Guo Guangchang, who is often called the Warren E. Buffett of China. Fosun called the speculation “malicious rumors,” saying that everything was normal.

Wanda has not been immune to the pressure.

American lawmakers are concerned that Wanda’s Hollywood ambitions are part of a broader play by the Communist Party in Beijing to control how China is portrayed. This year, Wanda’s $1 billion deal to buy Dick Clark Productions fell apart for unknown reasons.

Investors’ confidence has been shaken.

Shares of Wanda Film, a unit listed in the Southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, have fallen about 11 percent in the past month. In December, Standard & Poor’s downgraded the long-term corporate credit rating for Dalian Wanda Commercial Properties and Wanda Commercial Properties, both listed in Hong Kong, citing high leverage and capital expenditures.

The deal announced on Monday would help Wanda pay off some of its debt.

Sunac would pay $4.4 billion for a 91 percent stake in each of the 13 tourism projects, all in China, and would take over the loans for the projects. Wanda also agreed to sell 76 hotels for $4.9 billion.

“Through the sale of these assets, Wanda Commercial’s debt-to-asset ratio will drop dramatically,” Mr. Wang, the Wanda chairman, told the Chinese business weekly Caixin. “All the cash will go to repaying loans.”

The move also plays into a broader shift by Wanda in recent years, to a so-called asset-light strategy that could free up more capital. Under this model, Wanda is looking to own fewer properties outright and to collect more money from management fees and other services.

In the deal with Sunac, Wanda would continue to operate all of the projects under the company’s brand name, and it would own fewer underperforming hotels.

“Wanda is selling the noncore part of its cultural tourism business,” said Deng Zhihao, a real estate economist with Fineland Assets Management Company based in Guangzhou, China. “Ultimately, what they are selling are properties that the market doesn’t like.”

Even so, the deal amounts to an about-face for Wanda. The company had made tourism central to its focus, looking to capitalize on China’s growing middle class.

But Wanda’s record with theme parks has been mixed: Only four of the 13 theme parks being sold are up and running; most are in the planning stages. Wanda opened its first theme park, an indoor one, in the Chinese city of Wuhan. But it closed after 19 months for “upgrades and renovations,” and it has yet to reopen.

For the first half of this year, Wanda said its cultural segment, of which tourism is a component, rose 5.9 percent from a year earlier, to $4.5 billion.

“Given all the talk about how this was the centerpiece of the strategy for moving away from more traditional commercial real estate, it’s hard not to see it, to some degree, as a form of capitulation,” said Ronald Merriman, managing director of planning and advisory services for Pro Fun Management Group, a firm based in California that provides management services for theme parks and that has advised Wanda.

Mr. Merriman said Sunac had paid a steep price for “what are a handful of good but not stellar performers.”

Sunac, too, faces skepticism over its deal making. Last week, its shares fell amid investor fears that it would take a loss from its $2.2 billion investment in the beleaguered LeEco Group, which is struggling to repay creditors.

“I don’t understand this move by Sunac,” Mr. Deng said. “Where are they getting this endless flow of money?”

“Last year, they were the property developer that bought the most number of properties,” he added. “And this year, they’ve spent a lot of money to save LeEco.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/10/business/dealbook/wanda-sunac-hotels-china.html


----------



## Keel

Excellent.
The Authorities are stepping up looking deep into the fanboys' activities.
These help our system for sustainable growth and advance to better corporate governance
Also stop or get rid of ,once and for all, the con-economists / fanboys cum writers cum finance experts who posses no more than elementary econ knowledge from going viral on the internet. They have been cheating the innocent, the ignorant, the naive and the gullible into their dubious business/underground banking ventures.

*Zombie stocks’ party may be coming to an end as China set to tighten delisting rules*

Stricter rules seen as providing support for China to launch long-awaited registration-based initial public offering reform


PUBLISHED : Monday, 10 July, 2017, 6:49pm
UPDATED : Monday, 10 July, 2017, 11:09pm








laura.he@scmp.com






A Shenzhen-listed hotel operator just became the first delisted stock in Chinese markets in 2017, and more delistings are in sight.

As the authorities hint that more problematic companies will be taken off the market this year, the party might be coming to an end for the many “zombie” stocks that are often on the verge of delisting but keep rising from the dead through “decoration” of their financial statements, analysts said.

Shenzhen Century Plaza Hotel, which went public in 1994 and had been suspended from trading since 2015 due to persistent losses, was removed from the Shenzhen Stock Exchange at the end of last week. It was the first stock delisted from the Chinese market this year.

Next up is Dandong Xintai Electric. The Shenzhen exchange said last month that it will end Dandong Xintai’s listing status on the start-up board and remove the stock 30 trading sessions after July 17.

The exchange has also suspended the listing of Ingenious Ene-Carbon New Materials amid three consecutive years of losses, and warned the company would be delisted if it did not turn a profit within six months.


So far, the number of suspended companies has reached six this year, the highest since 2011.

“The regulators have obviously sped up forced removals of problematic companies from the A-share market,” said Cheng Yimin, the chief analyst for China Post Securities.

“We expect the delisting rules to tighten further this year.”

It is unusual for public companies to delist their shares – voluntarily or by force – from the Chinese stock market, which has a relatively young history compared with Western counterparts.

The regulators have obviously sped up forced removals of problematic companies from the A-share market
CHENG YIMIN, CHIEF ANALYST, CHINA POST SECURITIES

China formally laid out its delisting rules in 2001. But according to data from Wind Financial, less than 100 companies have been removed from the market since then, with the annual delisting rate averaging 0.35 per cent. Excluding mergers or acquisitions by third-party companies, the total number of delisted stocks is less than 60.

“China’s delisting rate is extremely low, compared with the New York Stock Exchange’s 6 per cent and the Nasdaq’s 8 per cent,” said Guo Jianan, an analyst for Lianxun Securities.

The main reason is a loophole in the system design, which allows some companies to avoid delisting by various means, including “decorating” their financial statements.

The motivation to do so is high. Shell companies are valuable resources in the A-share market due to the lengthy and difficult process of initial public offerings.

“Even problematic companies are reluctant to give up their listing status, as their ‘shells’ are valuable,” Guo said.

Investors also like speculating on such “junk stocks”, as they know these companies will not be expelled and have high expectations of potential debt restructuring.

Another reason may be that a listed state-owned enterprise usually involves many “interest groups”, including employees, creditors and sometimes even local governments, said analysts from China Galaxy Securities in a recent research report.

“Some local governments will strive to protect the listing status of certain companies at all costs,” the report said.

Cheng said that the existence of these “zombie” stocks “have twisted the valuations of A shares and siphoned away capital from quality companies”.

It has also “led to wild speculation” in a market dominated by retail investors.

However, regulators have launched a comprehensive crackdown on speculative stock investments this year and suggested they would strengthen supervision of companies that did not comply with listing requirements.

“More zombie stocks could be forced out of the market this year,” said Xun Yugen, an analyst for Haitong Securities.

He said stricter delisting rules will provide support for the regulators’ plan to launch a United States-style registration-based initial public offering reform, which would reduce the government’s role and let the market decide which companies listed.

The current approval-based IPO system relies on strict financial requirements and stringent reviews by the regulators.

The new registration-based system would impose a lower threshold and simplifies the listing process.

“Before the regulators launch the IPO reform, they need to clear up the market first,” Xun said, citing Taiwan’s moves in 1988, which launched a tougher delisting mechanism before introducing its registration-based IPO system.

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
New listing rules set to end ‘zombie’ stocks






*China vehicle sales rebound in June amid price cuts*
July 11, 2017, 04:17:00 AM EDT By Reuters

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/china-vehicle-sales-rebound-in-june-amid-price-cuts-20170711-00125






Reuters
* China June vehicle sales rebound from declines in April,
May
* Rebound attributed in part to rampant discounting
* China new-energy vehicle sales +33 percent y/y in June
* CAAM reiterates forecast for slower sales growth this year

(Adds comments, latest data on NEV sales)
By Fang Cheng and Norihiko Shirouzu


BEIJING, July 11 (Reuters) - China's vehicle sales rebounded
in June, the country's top industry association said, shaking
off weakness seen in the previous two months as carmakers
grappled with a rollback in tax incentives that drove strong
growth last year.
Total vehicle sales hit 2.17 million in June, up 4.5 percent
from a year earlier, while sales for the first half of the year
rose 3.8 percent to 13.4 million vehicles, the China Association
of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) said on Tuesday.
The rise in sales, which industry insiders said was helped
by hefty discounting, lends a sheen to the world's largest auto
market, but growth overall is struggling to keep pace with 2016
when the market grew at its fastest pace in three years.
Overall vehicle demand in China would likely grow just 1-4
percent this year, mainly because consumers made purchases last
year to benefit from lower tax rates, said Yale Zhang, head of
Shanghai-based consultancy Automotive Foresight.
In January, CAAM predicted sales would rise 5 percent this
year, slowing from 13.7 percent in 2016, citing the rollback of
a tax incentive for small-engine cars and economic pressures. It
stuck with that forecast on Tuesday.
June's rise, however, marks an improvement from April and
May, when vehicle sales fell 2.2 percent and 0.1 percent,
respectively, registering two straight months of declines for
the first time since 2015. [nL3N1J929O]
Peter Fleet, Ford Motor Co's <F.N> Asia-Pacific chief, told
Reuters average vehicle transaction prices in China had fallen
about 4 percent in the first half of this year against 2016. "We
continue to see negative industry pricing in China," he said.
Ford is among the foreign brands strong in the small sedan
segment that have seen China sales slow this year, others being
General Motors Co <GM.N> and Volkswagen AG <VOWG_p.DE>.
Buyers in China have shied away since the purchase tax on
vehicles with engines of 1.6 litres or below rose to 7.5
percent, from 5 percent, at the start of the year.
However, there is one bright spot: sales of new-energy
vehicles (NEVs) - all-electric battery vehicles and plug-in
electric hybrids - that saw a 33 percent bump in June to 59,000
units, the latest CAAM data shows.
In the first half of this year, sales volume of such NEVs
totalled 195,000 vehicles, up 14.4 percent.
China is the world's largest market for green energy
vehicles, with the government aggressively promoting the
segment, including spending billions in subsidies, in a bid to
fight intense urban air pollution. [nL3N1IZ2Q4]

(Reporting By Cheng Fang and Norihiko Shirouzu in Beijing;
Editing by Adam Jourdan and Himani Sarkar

Getting the house in order! 

*China to maintain tight rein on capital outflows despite gains in forex reserves*

Beijing unlikely to change its view that controls on capital are key to maintaining economic stability, analysts say


PUBLISHED : Monday, 10 July, 2017, 1:04pm
UPDATED : Monday, 10 July, 2017, 11:15pm

COMMENTS: 








Frank Tang

The hawkish stance of the US Federal Reserve and huge financial risks at home will reinforce the belief in Beijing that strict controls on capital flows are necessary to ensure economic stability, they said.

China imposed draconian measures to manage outbound payments and investments after its foreign exchange reserves fell by nearly US$1 trillion over a period of two and a half years from their June 2014 peak. Many overseas deals were halted and reserves stopped shrinking as a result.

China’s forex reserves rose to an eight-month high of US$3.06 trillion in June, up US$3 billion from a month earlier, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange said on Friday. The run of five monthly increases is the longest since the Chinese currency reversed its 10-year appreciation against US dollar in the summer of 2014.

China’s forex reserves hit a seven-month high

But the gains won’t be enough to persuade Beijing to change policy course.

“Exchange rates and capital flows are currently two major external risks,” said Liu Jian, a senior analyst with the Bank of Communications in Shanghai. “There is also a need for financial security.”

The government recently told a number of state-owned banks to check their risk exposure to China’s biggest deal makers, including Wanda and HNA Group, in a sign of Beijing’s uneasiness about aggressive and leveraged deals, according to emails seen by the _South China Morning Post_.

China ‘drawing up rules to control overseas investment’

While the government has successfully defended the Chinese currency against weakening below 7 yuan to the US dollar, and kept its reserves from falling below US$3 trillion, it has increased its scrutiny of outbound “irrational investment” deals in the property and entertainment sectors.

“Outflows are now the biggest concern for Chinese policymakers,” said Iris Pang, a Greater China economist with ING in Hong Kong. Pang said that even investments in belt and road initiative countries are subject to strict vetting.

Opinion: China’s overseas acquisition spree has mysteriously cooled

Chinese investment in 45 belt and road countries fell 11.4 per cent year on year in the first five months, while overall outbound investment dropped 53 per cent in the same period.

The relatively small increase in forex reserves – US$58.6 billion in the past five months – can also be attributed to an appreciation of non-US dollar assets in China’s portfolio thanks to a weakening of the US dollar.

Any further declines in the US dollar, which is currently at an eight-month low, are likely to be limited given the talks on downsizing the Federal Reserve’s balance sheet.

While China’s central bank said recently it would not follow the Fed step for step on issues such as interest rate rises, “pressure may come back in the fourth quarter,” Guotai Junan Securities analyst Wei Feng wrote in a note.

China to ‘gradually’ unwind capital account controls as currency outflow concerns ease, analysts say

Beijing has made several moves to attract capital inflows, long-term financial investors and foreign direct investment in particular, to offset the persistent deficit in its capital account.

Last week it launched Bond Connect, which allows international investors to access China’s US$9 trillion bond market, after some of its A-shares were eventually included into MSCI’s emerging market index last month.

Hong Kong’s Bond Connect sees US$1b worth of trading on first day

“With the opening up of financial markets, cross-border capital flows and forex markets will become balanced, and this will further stabilise forex reserves,” the SAFE said in its online statement.

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
Beijing to keep grip on outflows

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/mone...ain-tight-rein-capital-outflows-despite-gains

Mon Jul 3, 2017 | 7:04am EDT
*Brisk trade marks start of China, Hong Kong Bond Connect scheme*






Hong Kong Chief Executive Carrie Lam speaks at the opening ceremony of Bond Connect at Hong Kong Exchanges in Hong Kong, China July 3, 2017. REUTERS/Bobby Yip



By Umesh Desai and Andrew Galbraith | HONG KONG/SHANGHAI

China and Hong Kong launched a long-awaited Bond Connect scheme on Monday that links China's $9 trillion bond market with overseas investors, the latest step in Beijing's efforts to liberalize and strengthen the country's capital markets.

Global investors were active, purchasing 4.9 billion yuan ($721.4 million) of bonds through the program on Monday. But traders and foreign investors warned against reading too much into first-day trading numbers.


"Chinese institutions will have to meet their 'supportive obligations'," to ensure the successful launch of the program, said a Shanghai-based trader. "Let's wait to see one-week or one-month volume."

Monday's aggregate trading volume was 7.05 billion yuan, the China Foreign Exchange Trade System said on its website.

HSBC Holdings (HSBA.L) and an asset management unit of Bank of China were the among the first to complete trades using the scheme.

The launch of the connection was timed to coincide with the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's handover to Chinese rule and initial trading will only be "northbound", meaning foreign investors will be able to buy and sell Chinese bonds.

No launch date has been set for the southbound channel. Demand for such a channel was limited, Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd (HKEx) chief executive Charles Li said.

Credit Suisse Private Banking reiterated on Monday that it is negative on onshore bonds and expects yields to rise further this year.

In line with broader foreign access rules, overseas investors including pension funds, central banks and sovereign wealth funds will be eligible to trade sovereign and local government bonds, policy bank bonds and corporate debt on the Bond Connect.

The connection will increase the supply of yuan-denominated assets that can be held by global investors as Beijing steps up the internationalization of its currency. In a note on Monday, Goldman Sachs said it holds the view that more than $1 trillion of global fixed income investments could be allocated to domestic Chinese bonds in the next decade.

Such inflows could help to support the yuan's value in the long run.



INTERNATIONALIZATION CONCERNS

However, some market watchers said a strong launch could hamper the currency's internationalization.

"A successful Bond Connect operation will actually be counterproductive to renminbi internationalization in the short-term. This is because it will lead to more renminbi flowing back to China and, thus, further erode the CNH pool," said Chi Lo, senior economist at BNP Paribas Asset Management.

Chinese regulators formally approved the Bond Connect scheme in May. International investors have been allowed direct access to China's interbank bond market since last year and some market participants have questioned the need for an additional trading scheme.

*ALSO IN BUSINESS NEWS*

U.S. stocks set to open lower as oil prices fall
Unsustainable oil services demand to hit U.S. shale boom: Halliburton
Reluctance by overseas investors to enter the market amid fears over the stability of the Chinese yuan, and over potential delays to Beijing's reforms of the capital markets has kept overseas holdings to less than 2 percent. This is below the international norm of about 10 percent, BNP Paribas said.

Media reports said 20 market makers for the Bond Connect scheme had been approved, including 14 Chinese and six overseas institutions.

BNP Paribas said it had received approval as a market maker and had also executed its first trade under the scheme. Citigroup and Standard Chartered also confirmed to Reuters that they had been approved as official dealers.

The scheme will also see deals coming through the primary market. China Development Bank [CHDB.UL] said it planned to issue up to 20 billion yuan ($2.95 billion) of one-year, three-year and 10-year fixed-rate bonds for tender on Monday. HSBC said it is one of the underwriters.

Hong Kong's new leader, Carrie Lam, attended the debut ceremony and said the connect scheme marked "another new chapter in the development of mutual capital markets access between the mainland and Hong Kong."

The bond program follows the launch of the Hong Kong and Shanghai Stock Connect scheme in November 2014 and the Hong Kong and Shenzhen stock program in December 2016. Those two schemes allow both northbound and southbound trade.

(Reporting by Umesh Desai, Donny Kwok and Andrew Galbraith; Editing by Anne Marie Roantree and Richard Borsuk)

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-hongkong-bondconnect-hsbc-idUSKBN19O032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China June exports beat forecasts with 11.3% gain*

Published: July 13, 2017 12:39 a.m. ET

BEIJING--China's exports grew for a fourth straight month in June, as external demand for goods from the world's second-largest economy continued to strengthen.

Exports rose 11.3% in June from a year earlier, following growth of 8.7% in May, the General Administration of Customs said Thursday.

Economists polled by The Wall Street Journal had forecast a rise of 9%.

Imports in June rose 17.2% from a year earlier, compared with a 14.8% expansion in May. The rise was larger than the poll's forecast for a 12.4% gain.

The trade surplus widened in June to $42.77 billion from $40.81 billion a month earlier, falling short of a median forecast for a $44.2 billion surplus.

China's trade data is closely watched as a barometer of strength in global trade, though exports have become a less-important growth driver for the Chinese economy in recent years.

*In yuan terms, China's exports grew 17.3% on year in June, while imports jumped 23.1%. The trade surplus widened to 294.3 billion yuan ($43.4 billion) in June from 281.56 billion yuan in May.*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/china-june-exports-beat-forecasts-with-113-gain-2017-07-13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> In yuan terms, China's exports grew 17.3% on year in June, while imports jumped 23.1%. The trade surplus widened to 294.3 billion yuan (*$43.4 billion*) in June from 281.56 billion yuan in May.





cirr said:


> The trade surplus widened in June to *$42.77 billion* from $40.81 billion a month earlier, falling short of a median forecast for a $44.2 billion surplus.



Why is the trade surplus data different in literally the same article?


----------



## Globenim

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is the trade surplus data different in literally the same article?


The article literally lays out the difference to you in layman terms.


cirr said:


> *In yuan terms*


Guess the other. Rest is fundamentals.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Globenim said:


> The article literally lays out the difference to you in layman terms.



No it does not. 

It just first gives the figures in dollar terms, then gives a trade surplus of 42.77 billion dollars. 

Then it presents data in yuan terms. But the yuan surplus is calculated to be 43.4 billion dollars, when the actual figure should be the same, since you literally converted the yuan terms into dollars.


----------



## Offshore

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No it does not.
> 
> It just first gives the figures in dollar terms, then gives a trade surplus of 42.77 billion dollars.
> 
> Then it presents data in yuan terms. But the yuan surplus is calculated to be 43.4 billion dollars, when the actual figure should be the same, since you literally converted the yuan terms into dollars.



you are genius, why asking?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is the trade surplus data different in literally the same article?



Different exchange rates were used to arrive at the dollar figures.

42.77 when the figure was calculated in end-of-June yuan vs dollar rate.
43.4 when the article was written(July 13, 2017)

i.e. the yuan has risen against the dollar since June 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Different exchange rates were used to arrive at the dollar figures.
> 
> 42.77 when the figure was calculated in end-of-June yuan vs dollar rate.
> 43.4 when the article was written(July 13, 2017)
> 
> i.e. the yuan has risen against the dollar since June 30.


Why the heck are you answering him. It's so obvious yet he is irritatingly asking that. Normal humans will look at the main message of the post, Indians look at the conversion rate. They can't see the big picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Why the heck are you answering him. It's so obvious yet he is irritatingly asking that. Normal humans will look at the main message of the post, Indians look at the conversion rate. They can't see the big picture.



The main message was received. In fact I knew about this even before this post here was made.



cirr said:


> Different exchange rates were used to arrive at the dollar figures.
> 
> 42.77 when the figure was calculated in end-of-June yuan vs dollar rate.
> 43.4 when the article was written(July 13, 2017)
> 
> i.e. the yuan has risen against the dollar since June 30.




Yeah I suspected exchange rate issues.


----------



## onebyone

*China's trade data just breezed past expectations*




David Scutt, Business Insider Australia

Jul. 13, 2017, 12:31 AM
900
Chinese trade data shot the lights out in June with exports and imports breezing past expectations.

Here’s the chart showing the nation’s trade performance of the past five years. The year-on-year growth for both imports and exports are both looking healthy, reflecting not only higher commodity prices and demand but also improved economic conditions abroad.

China trade data June 2017 BIAUS




According to China’s Custom’s Bureau, exports jumped by 11.3% from a year earlier in US dollar-denominated terms, topping the 8.7% level that had been forecast by economists.

It was also an improvement on the 8.7% level reported a month earlier.

On the other side of the ledger, import growth also impressed, lifting 17.2% year-on-year. That was above the 13.1% increase expected and accelerated on the 14.8% rate of May.

In volume terms, imports of iron ore grew from a month earlier, lifting to 94.43 million tons from 91.52 million tons in May. Over the half imports swelled to 539 million tons, up 9.3% from a year earlier.

While iron ore demand increased imports of crude oil fell, coming in at 35.69 million tons from 37.2 million tons in May. Between January to June, imports grew by 13.8% year-on-year to 212 million tons.

Completing a hat-trick of beats, the national trade surplus grew from $40.81 billion to $42.77 billion, marginally topping the $42.44 billion level expected.

Read the original article on Business Insider Australia. Copyright 2017. Follow Business Insider Australia on Twitter.
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-trade-data-expectations-2017-7


----------



## Globenim

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No it does not.


I had just pointed the finger where it does. Let me do it again.


cirr said:


> In yuan terms


Just because you don't understand what you are talking about, doesn't mean it didn't.


Bussard Ramjet said:


> It just first gives the figures in dollar terms, then gives a trade surplus of 42.77 billion dollars.
> 
> Then it presents data in yuan terms. But the yuan surplus is calculated to be 43.4 billion dollars, when the actual figure should be the same, since you literally converted the yuan terms into dollars.



Let's first think logically about your assumptions here. Why would the author state the same value in Dollar, then convert it to Yuan, only to convert it right back to the same value into Dollar again? Why would he repeat the same figures in a second paragraph for "in Yuan terms" instead of just appending the converted values in parantheses behind the other value as he actually did for the "in Yuan terms" figures, but not for any other conversion?
Your "fix" is leaving a completely redundant statement and a redundant complexity in the sentence structure. That should be a clue that maybe your "fix" is incomplete putting in question how much you really understood it or actually broke something meaning you didn't. Yes please, do not take anything at face value. But dont break and berate people about things you never understood.

The problem is that you didn't actually comprehend even the words you are there just parroting. You couldn't grasp what it was even all about and your reflection of the article, shows that, as both your interpretation and conclusion are completely off the table. Its hard to believe you now claiming to have considered exchange rates playing the role they do, as your missconception would not even provide any basis for that and youd never had proposed that silly "correction" in first place. Yes, they have given the figures "in Dollar terms" and then figures "in Yuan terms", but no thats doesn't mean what you think and nothing you said therefore "should be" is true. It's simply not a direct conversion of the already provided figures. Its the result of distinct accounting and two sets of distinct figures.

Here let me lay out the obvious, in stupid enough for kids, as I know words just invite pointless winding around them and somehow stubbornly imply you had not been completly wrong about trivial basics and had in fact figured as much:

Exchange rates
Yesterday: 1¥=$1
Today: 1¥=$2

Surplus measured in Yuan:
Yesterday: ¥1
Today: ¥2
*Growth: ¥1 ($2)*

Surplus measured in Dollar:
Yesterday: $1
Today: $4
*Growth: $3 (¥1.5)*

You see why the ¥1 growth is absolutely not just a conversion of $3? You see why the $2 should absolutely not be $3? Now replace the exchange rates with ¥6,8993=$1 and ¥6,8811=$1 (if you cant figure out where I got these from even now, this topic is way over you head) and fill in the real numbers from the article and ask your calculator about the numbers you thought wrong. No, it does not need or miss to factor in the change of the exchange rates, to get "right" numbers. Neither of these is "wrong" or lacking or unconvential. I refer back to "breaking whats working". Its just another way to account the numbers and daily business (and nicely illustrates the importance of the context statements and figures are usually pulled out from). One literally pointed out for reader who default to their native system, the other the default, redundant to say or at least the only logical assumption to make given that statement. In Chinas reports the default is both, not either or. That's where the different figures come from in first place. U.S. papers just rightly prefer to quote the report accounting with Dollars for it suits them more, but under the line there are effectively two different reported Dollar values for what you thought could only be one and there is nothing wrong with it. Not maybe. Not suspectedly. Absolutely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's GDP expands 6.9 percent in first half of 2017*

2017-07-17 10:13

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's gross domestic product expanded 6.9 percent year on year in the first half of this year to about 38.15 trillion yuan (5.62 trillion U.S. dollars), the National Bureau of Statistics said Monday.

*Read more:*

*China's retail sales up 10.4 pct in H1*

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10.4 percent year on year in the first half of 2017, the National Bureau of Statistics said Monday.

*China's fixed-asset investment up 8.6 pct in H1*

China's fixed-asset investment grew 8.6 percent year on year in the first six months of this year, down 0.6 percentage points from that recorded during the first quarter, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Monday.

*China's property development investment continues slower growth*

Growth of China's property development investment continued to decelerate in the first half of the year as the market showed signs of cooling down, official data showed Monday.

Investment in property development expanded 8.5 percent year on year for January-June, down from 8.8 percent during the first five months, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

*China industrial output expands 6.9 pct in H1*

China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 6.9 percent year on year in the first half of this year, compared with the 6.8-percent increase for the first quarter, official data showed Monday.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/07-17/265638.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China moves to SNA2008 in 2017 

http://news.hexun.com/2017-07-14/190044829.html

Can't wait for revision to GDP thus required

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*ZTE sees profits ramp up in 2017*
By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-20 09:27

ZTE Corp, a major telecom equipment market in China, posted a near 30 percent jump in profits during the first half of the year, on the back of rapid growth in network infrastructure and mobile device business.

The Hong Kong-listed company said on Tuesday based on preliminary figures, its profits for the first six months increased 29.9 percent year-on-year to 2.29 billion yuan ($339 million).

Its revenue jumped about 13 percent to 54 billion yuan.

ZTE attributed this surge to growth in operations, including wireless network, wireline network, and handsets with improvements in gross profit margins.

The company said its smartphone business is booming, as it ramps up efforts to explore overseas markets. Unlike most Chinese smartphone vendors which have limited presence in the United States, ZTE is very popular.

ZTE said last month it would invest 2 billion yuan ($294.8 million) in 5G research and development every year, in a move to gain a lead in the next-generation mobile communication technology.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-07/20/content_30181781.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

July 24, 2017 / 4:14 PM / 10 hours ago
*IMF could be based in Beijing in a decade: Lagarde*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The International Monetary Fund could be based in Beijing in a decade if growth trends for China and other big emerging markets continue and these are reflected in the Fund's voting structure, IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde said on Monday.

Lagarde said at a Center for Global Development event in Washington that such a move was "a possibility" because the Fund will need to increase the representation of major emerging markets as their economies grow larger and more influential.

"Which might very well mean, that if we have this conversation in 10 years' time...we might not be sitting in Washington, D.C. We'll do it in our Beijing head office," Lagarde said.

She added that the IMF's bylaws call for the institution's head office to be located in the largest member economy.

Since the IMF was launched in 1945, that has always been the United States, which currently has an effective veto over IMF decisions with a 16.5 percent share of its board votes.

But economists estimate that China, with growth rates forecast above 6 percent, will likely overtake U.S. gross domestic product sometime over the next decade to become the world's largest economy in nominal terms. Some, including the IMF, have argued that China already contributes more to global growth on a purchasing power parity basis, which adjusts for differences in prices.

The IMF last revised its quota system, or voting structure in 2010, but is set to launch another review next year.

Reporting by David Lawder; Editing by David Gregorio


IMF could be based in Beijing in a decade: Lagarde | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's 37th nuclear reactor online (Fuqing Unit 4 at 1 GigaWatt)*

China just connected its 37th nuclear reactor to the power grid. The Fuqing Unit 4 nuclear reactor has a net power output of 1.087 GigaWatts and is based on the CPR-1000 nuclear reactor design. "CPR" is an acronym for Chinese Pressurized-water Reactor.

Nuclear reactors are important, because they provide an independent source of electricity. Unlike nuclear, oil-based or LNG-based electricity-generation is susceptible to energy embargoes. In contrast, nuclear-supplied electricity lasts for decades with stockpiled uranium.
----------

Fuqing Unit 4 joins power grid | CNNC





----------

CNNC Connects Fuqing Unit 4 To Grid | NuclearStreet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*China's consumer inflation muted, economy solid*

2017-08-10 08:51

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's consumer and factory-gate inflation held steady in July as the world's second-largest economy stayed on track for solid growth.

The consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 1.4 percent year on year in July, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Wednesday.

It was slightly down from June's 1.5 percent. On a month-on-month basis, the index was up 0.1 percent, according to the bureau.

Food prices, the biggest component of the CPI, were down 0.1 percent, dragging down the growth rate of the index by 0.02 percentage points, the NBS said.

Vegetable prices surged 7 percent after declining for five straight months as a scorching summer and heavy rain restricted output. Fruit prices shed 9.2 percent due to oversupply. Pork prices declined 0.7 percent as consumption fell in summer.

Year on year, food prices dropped 1.1 percent in July while non-food prices rose 2 percent.

Excluding volatile food and energy prices, the core CPI increased 2.1 percent year on year in July.

In the first seven months, the CPI rose 1.4 percent year on year.

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 5.5 percent year on year in July, according to the NBS.

It was unchanged from the previous two months. On a month-on-month basis, the index was up 0.2 percent.

Factory-gate prices rose in the ferrous metal mining and non-ferrous metal smelting industries, which widened to 2.7 percent and 1.5 percent from a month earlier, respectively, said NBS senior statistician Sheng Guoqing.

Meanwhile, prices in the oil and gas extraction and refining industries dropped 5.3 percent and 3 percent month on month, respectively.

China's PPI has remained in positive territory since September, when it ended a four-year streak of declines, partly due to the government's successful campaign to cut industrial overcapacity, which benefited the wider economy.

Analysts estimate consumer inflation will remain muted for the whole year.

Wen Bin, chief researcher with China Mingsheng Bank, said that with holidays approaching, food prices are expected to rebound on rising consumption. The overall pace will be mild.

China reported 6.9-percent GDP growth for the first half of 2017, exceeding the 6.7-percent rise in 2016 and beating expectations.

The country's manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) came in at 51.4 in July, down from 51.7 in June. The non-manufacturing PMI came in at 54.5 in July, down from 54.9 in June.

It was explained by economists as a normal fluctuation and did not tell much about the cyclical trend of China's economy. The positive economic outlook remained unchanged.

Taming inflation leaves the central bank leeway to stay composed in raising interest rates. China's monetary policy in 2017 is set to be "prudent and neutral" to keep appropriate liquidity levels and avoid large injections.

Over the past year, the bank has steered clear of interest rate cuts and avoided tinkering with reserve requirement ratios while adopting an expanded range of tools, such as reverse repos and lending facilities, for more nimble maneuvering.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/08-10/268742.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*China's Economic Outlook in Six Charts*
China continues to enjoy strong growth—projected at *6.7 percent for 2017*. And the country has potential to sustain strong growth over the medium term. But to do so safely requires speeding up reforms to make growth less reliant on debt and investment, the IMF said in its latest annual assessment of the economy.
Here are the six things you need to know about this report.

*IMF staff have revised up China’s growth outlook compared to last year’s report.* Growth between 2017 and 2021 for the world’s second largest economy is now expected to average 6.4 percent, compared to 6.0 percent last year.





*But at a cost of higher debt, which leads to rising risks.* According to the IMF’s report, total non-financial sector debt—which includes household, corporate and government debt—is expected to continue to rise strongly, reaching almost 300 percent of GDP by 2022, up from 242 percent in 2016. This raises concerns for a possible sharp decline in growth in the medium term.




*Given strong growth momentum, now is the time to intensify deleveraging efforts.* The Chinese government has started to take important initial steps to facilitate private sector deleveraging—credit growth is slowing and the large “credit gap” is narrowing. These efforts should intensify, with the overarching priority being to focus more on the quality and sustainability of growth, and less on quantitative targets.




*To grow strongly, but also sustainably, China needs to boost consumption.* At 46 percent of GDP, China’s national savings are 26 percentage points higher than the global average, largely due to the household sector, with consumption correspondingly low. This reduces the current welfare of Chinese citizens, fosters high levels of investment which are unlikely to be absorbed efficiently, and, were investment to fall, would lead to even larger current account surpluses, worsening global imbalances.





*Social spending in China is on the rise, but more can be done. *Increasing government spending on health and pensions would increase government consumption, but also private consumption by reducing households’ need to save. Increasing the progressivity of the tax system could finance higher social spending and reduce income inequality, which is among the highest in the world.





*China also needs to increase productivity.* This can be done by making better use of resources that are currently going to loss-making (“zombie”) companies, overcapacity industries, and State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs). The IMF estimates that such efforts could increase the contribution of productivity to growth by about 1 percentage point over the long term.





http://www.imf.org/en/News/Articles/2017/08/09/NA081517-China-Economic-Outlook-in-Six-Charts

*State support has a downside for China’s tech titans*
Are China’s internet titans about to conquer the world? Listen to the talk in Beijing and in some circles in the west and the triumph of Chinese tech is all but certain. At the very least it will compete on an equal footing with the world-beating incumbents headquartered in Silicon Valley. Take Richard Liu. The founder and chief executive of JD.com, China’s second-largest e-commerce company and the world’s third-largest internet company by revenue, believes his business and competitors such as Alibaba, Tencent and Baidu will one day pose a serious challenge to the likes of Google, Facebook and Amazon — but not for at least another decade. Instrumental in this is the support of the Chinese state. To a greater or lesser extent, all of China’s big and successful internet companies have benefited from the communist party’s efforts to exclude Silicon Valley’s finest. Facebook, Google, Twitter, Instagram and YouTube are all blocked in China. On top of that, the government has announced plans to shut down all non-official virtual private network services that allow paying customers to circumvent the “great firewall” censorship system and access overseas websites. Beijing claims foreign websites must be blocked under censorship and “national security” laws but the bans are effectively non-tariff trade barriers that potentially violate World Trade Organisation rules. The results in commercial terms for the companies have been outstanding, as shown until recently by the performance of Baidu, China’s most protected internet champion. The company, often referred to as the “Google of China”, was the direct and immediate beneficiary of Beijing’s decision to block Google in 2010 after the US group refused to censor its search results. In the absence of serious international competition, China’s internet companies have been left to capitalise on the emergence of the world’s largest online market. The number of internet users in China has doubled since 2010 to reach 750m today, according to official government figures. The growth of e-commerce has been especially impressive — China is by far the largest online retail market in the world, accounting for nearly 40 per cent of all online sales globally. Transactions through Alibaba’s online platforms alone totalled $500bn last year, equal to the gross domestic product of Argentina and more than the combined transactions of Amazon and eBay. Yet state protection brings downsides that may end up harming the companies it seeks to help. In a recent interview Mr Liu said the fact that the Beijing government blocks most major US internet companies from its enormous market stops Chinese enterprises from being truly competitive. “*It’s like people — if you are put into a big sterile box on the day you are born and not exposed to any microbes or diseases and only given purified air and water then when you come out you will get sick very soon*,” he noted morbidly. “You will die very soon out in nature.” Success within the state-censored ‘intranet’ of China has made some of the sector’s champions arrogant, complacent and liable to spend on acquisitions abroad Baidu is a case in point. Despite, or perhaps because of, its privileged position as the dominant search engine in China since the decision to block Google, it is flailing. Its market capitalisation is just one-fifth that of Alibaba and Tencent and its growth has been subdued. It appears to be ailing even before it is let out of the sterile box. Success within the state-censored “intranet” of China has also made some of the sector’s champions arrogant, complacent and liable to hugely overspend on acquisitions abroad. Yes, some of the services they provide within China are impressive. Tencent’s *WeChat messenger app is better than most similar services, widespread adoption of online payment systems are moving China towards a cashless society and e-commerce delivery services are exceptionally reliable and fast*. But none of these services are unique or “game-changers” and there is no way the Chinese companies can replicate their domestic prowess or scale outside the walled garden of China’s internet. At home their services are grafted on to the state-owned banking and logistics industries. They also receive preferential regulatory treatment in the form of cheap loans and land from a party-state that relies heavily on them for tax revenues, employment growth and online surveillance of citizens. Even in Hong Kong, which maintains a largely separate political and legal system from the rest of China, these companies have failed to make real inroads even though several of their founders and top executives live in the city most of the time. Residents overwhelmingly prefer WhatsApp to WeChat and almost nobody does their shopping through Alibaba or JD.com. An international advertising campaign for WeChat featuring star footballer Lionel Messi a few years ago turned out to be an expensive flop. Today, Tencent and its competitors are expanding into markets in Southeast Asia and eastern Europe that they think will be easier to crack. There are sure to be many more embarrassing failures as the Chinese internet titans attempt to emerge from their sterile, state-protected box.
https://www.ft.com/content/76bece9a-81a1-11e7-a4ce-15b2513cb3ff

*China replaces Japan as largest US bond holder in June*
China surpassed Japan as the largest holder of U.S. Treasury securities in June for the first time in nine months, according to U.S. government data released Tuesday.

China's holdings of U.S. debt totaled *$1,146.5 billion* as of the end of June, up $44.3 billion from a month earlier. The tally compared to Japan's $1,090.8 billion, down $20.5 billion, the Treasury Department said.

*Ireland came third with $302.5 billion *and Brazil was fourth with $269.7 billion. *Cayman Islands followed with $254.0 billion*, it said.

Japan had been the largest U.S. debt holder since October last year when it outpaced China.

China reduced its Treasury securities holdings sharply in October and November last year as it conducted dollar-selling, yuan-buying interventions to shore up the value of the Chinese currency, also known as the renminbi.

However, Beijing has gradually picked up its purchases of Treasury securities.

Similarly, *China's foreign exchange reserves totaled $3,080.7 billion as of the end of July, up $23.9 billion from a month earlier for the sixth straight month of increase, according to Chinese central bank data released earlier this month*.

https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20170816/p2g/00m/0bu/072000c

*China reclaims position as world's largest holder of U.S. treasuries*
China reclaimed its position as the world's largest holder of U.S. Treasury securities in June after nine months, the latest data from the U.S. Treasury Department showed on Tuesday.

China's holdings of U.S. treasuries increased by 44.3 billion U.S. dollars in June, the fifth consecutive monthly rise, with the total holdings up to 1.1465 trillion dollars.

Japan, which overtook China as the largest holder of U.S. treasuries last October, cut its holdings by 20.5 billion dollars to 1.0908 trillion dollars in June.

By the end of June, the overall foreign holdings of U.S. Treasury securities rose to 6.1713 trillion dollars from 6.1236 trillion dollars in the previous month.

The rise of China's holdings of U.S. treasuries comes as pressure from China's capital outflows eased and the Chinese currency renminbi strengthened.

China's foreign exchange reserves rose for a sixth consecutive month in July, reaching 3.081 trillion dollars, according to the People's Bank of China.
http://english.cctv.com/2017/08/16/ARTILosEdvuEsjJTzP9ETaAk170816.shtml


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Spoiler



http://img.yonhapnews.co.kr/etc/graphic/YH/2017/08/18//GYH2017081800090031500.jpg
http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/graphic/1002000000.html?cid=GYH20170818000900315



▲ China-South Korea 25 Years of Trade, Yonhap News Agency. 2017-08-18 14:41

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China installs more robots than any other nation | Bloomberg*

In the first chart below, Bloomberg shows China installed 90,000 new industrial robots last year. In contrast, all of North America (ie. United States, Canada, and Mexico) collectively installed less than 40,000 new industrial robots.
----------

China’s Robot Revolution May Affect the Global Economy

*"China is installing more robots than any other nation, and that may affect every other nation.

Shipments jumped 27 percent to about 90,000 units last year, a single-country record and almost a third of the global total, and will nearly double to 160,000 in 2019, the International Federation of Robotics estimates."*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Large gas field discovered in north China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-24 14:59:39_|_Editor: Yang Yi_





TAIYUAN, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- North China's Shanxi Province has discovered a large gas field with an estimated reserve of 545.6 billion cubic meters.

Shanxi is a major coal producer and has the country's second-largest known coal reserve. It also has estimated coal-bed gas and shale gas reserves of 12.7 trillion cubic meters.

Authorities discovered a large coal field in the area bordering Yushe, Zuoquan and Wuxiang counties in 2006. Further exploration found it contained high levels of gas.

Since exploration started in 2015, the field has been estimated to contain 241.5 billion cubic meters of coal-bed gas and 304.1 billion cubic meters of shale gas, said Zhou Jipeng, deputy director of the provincial land and resources department.

Shanxi is speeding up gas exploration while reducing coal output as China seeks to power its economy with cleaner energy to reduce pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China is the world's largest operator of Industrial Robots | Financial Review*

From the Financial Review article (fifth paragraph): "*New figures from the International Federation of Robotics show China overtook Japan last year to be the world's biggest operator of industrial robots*, after annual sales reached the highest level ever recorded by a single country."
----------

China's robot revolution has foreign firms on edge | Financial Review

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> July 24, 2017 / 4:14 PM / 10 hours ago
> *IMF could be based in Beijing in a decade: Lagarde*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The International Monetary Fund could be based in Beijing in a decade if growth trends for China and other big emerging markets continue and these are reflected in the Fund's voting structure, IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde said on Monday.
> 
> Lagarde said at a Center for Global Development event in Washington that such a move was "a possibility" because the Fund will need to increase the representation of major emerging markets as their economies grow larger and more influential.
> 
> "Which might very well mean, that if we have this conversation in 10 years' time...we might not be sitting in Washington, D.C. We'll do it in our Beijing head office," Lagarde said.
> 
> She added that the IMF's bylaws call for the institution's head office to be located in the largest member economy.
> 
> Since the IMF was launched in 1945, that has always been the United States, which currently has an effective veto over IMF decisions with a 16.5 percent share of its board votes.
> 
> But economists estimate that China, with growth rates forecast above 6 percent, will likely overtake U.S. gross domestic product sometime over the next decade to become the world's largest economy in nominal terms. Some, including the IMF, have argued that China already contributes more to global growth on a purchasing power parity basis, which adjusts for differences in prices.
> 
> The IMF last revised its quota system, or voting structure in 2010, but is set to launch another review next year.
> 
> Reporting by David Lawder; Editing by David Gregorio
> 
> 
> IMF could be based in Beijing in a decade: Lagarde | Reuters


Hope not. Just a dirty trick to infiltrate Chinese banking system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*India should refrain from abusing trade remedy measures: MOFCOM*
India should refrain from abusing trade remedy measures and should carry out trade investigations in line with relevant WTO rules, Gao Feng, the spokesperson for the Ministry of Commerce (MOFOM), told a press briefing in Beijing on Thursday.

In recent months, anti-dumping investigations launched by India against China have been on the rise. A total of 13 anti-dumping investigations have been initiated against Chinese products in 2017 so far, according to Gao, and since 1994, there have been a total of 212 cases. 

As one example, India announced on Monday that it would impose anti-dumping duties of up to $136.21 per ton on Chinese imports of tempered glass, a material mostly used to protect touch screen mobile devices, the Economic Times reported. 

"China has paid high attention to the increasing number of trade investigations launched by India. We urge India to use trade remedy measures in a cautious and restricted manner so as to avoid any negative influence on bilateral trade relationships," Gao noted.

He also stressed that China is resolute in protecting the legal rights and interests of Chinese enterprises and will encourage and support the investigated firms to actively participate in the work involving responses to prosecutions. 

As BRICS nations and major developing countries, China and India should join hands to maintain a free and open multilateral trade system as well as serve as stabilizers for global economic development, Gao added. 

"Dialogue and negotiation is the only effective mechanism in solving trade friction, and China is willing to work with India to establish such a platform," Gao said, noting that through cooperation, the two sides can achieve mutual benefits.

At the briefing, Gao also urged India to strictly follow international standards on foreign investment and avoid setting "discriminatory" entrance conditions targeting Chinese firms. 

India is now tightening the rules for Chinese companies entering into its power transmission sector and stringently checking on both power and telecoms equipment for malware, Reuters reported on August 17.

"In fact, India's economy has maintained a robust growth rate, partly thanks to mounting foreign investment… So we believe that the Indian government is willing to create a fair, transparent and convenient investment environment for foreign investors, including for Chinese firms," Gao noted.
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1062943.shtml


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China becomes world’s top three shale gas producer* 

August 29, 2017

China has become the world’s third largest shale gas producer after the U.S. and Canada, delivering an output of 7.88 billion cubic meters in 2016, according to a recent press conference of the Ministry of Land and Resources.

The Fuling shale gas field, located in southwest China’s Chongqing municipality, has a proven reserve of 600.8 billion cubic meters, the world’s second largest shale gas field after the U.S. The gas field aims to raise its annual shale gas output to 10 billion cubic meters by the end of this year.

In the future, China is likely to build two shale gas bases, one in the southwestern city of Zunyi in Guizhou province and the other in Yichang City in Hubei province.

Shale gas is natural gas that provides a new clean energy source. In 2011, the State Council of China categorized shale gas as the country’s 172nd mineral asset and started to manage the gas as an independent mineral resource. The U.S. started to explore shale gas in the 1980s.








Spoiler



http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2017/0829/FOREIGN201708291724000549937745759.jpg
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0829/c90000-9261848.html



▲ Shale gas is natural gas that provides a new clean energy source

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0829/c90000-9261848.html

Energy based on combustion of hydrocarbons that produces CO2 greenhouse gas can never be called "clean".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Five things you may not know North Korea has imported from China* 

UPDATED : Saturday, 02 September, 2017, 2:00pm

China is widely known as North Korea’s primary trading partner – a status it attained as the Land of the Morning Calm increasingly opened itself to the world.

Although China has agreed to stop buying North Korean iron, lead and coal as part of UN-approved sanctions last month, North Korea continues to be a major importer of Chinese goods. Imports from China represented 85 per cent of North Korea’s overall US$3.47 billion in imports in 2015, according to the Observatory of Economic Complexity, a US-based trade monitor.

A South China Morning Post examination of North Korea’s imports from China from the start of 2016 through mid-2017, showed that its importing of five rarely discussed items – out of more than 800 categories of imported goods – is about much more than mere survival.

*(1) Gaming equipment*

North Korea announced through its state-run media outlet Arirang Meari last week that the country’s new shooting simulation video game – in which US soldiers are the enemy – has “become very popular”.

The video game “Hunting Yankee” was the latest used by Pyongyang as to cultivate patriotism, which followed the war-themed games “Confrontation War,” “Guardian” and “Goguryeo Battlefield”, also released earlier this month.

It was unclear whether these games were designed to be played on computers or phones. Given that most North Koreans do not own their own computers for personal home use, the importing of “video game controllers and gaming equipment inside indoor entertainment venues” from China could offer a glimpse into the closed country’s gaming and entertainment culture.

North Korea has spent over US$2 million on purchases of entertainment items under this category in the past 1.5 years. This grouping includes not only hand-held game consoles but also pool tables, dice and card games and coin operated electronic game machines, according to Chinese customs data.

The quantity of imports in this category, however, is in sharp decline as the number fell from 7 million pieces in the first quarter of 2016 to just above half a million pieces in the latest quarter of 2017.

*(2) Surveillance cameras*

The world was taken by surprise when it first learnt that North Korea had bought 85,570 surveillance cameras from China from 2009 to 2011, according to South Korea’s Chosun newspaper. But it will now come as no surprise to observers that North Korea imported nearly 20 times that number in the 1.5 years to mid-2017, reflecting a trend toward tighter monitoring of activity within the country.

A total of 1,669,725 units were recorded under the “surveillance cameras, projectors and TV antennas” group of Chinese exports to North Korea. No breakdown was provided that would show how many of those items were surveillance cameras.

*(3) Telephones*

In case surveillance cameras are not sufficiently effective in monitoring North Koreans, analysts believe Pyongyang has increased imports of phones to increase ways of spying on people.

In the past year, a growing trend has been observed in the country’s imports under the category of “telephones, including those for cellular networks or for other wireless network” – meaning both corded and mobile phone devices.

North Korea imported 144,891 units of Chinese phones in the first quarter of 2016, but the number recorded in the past three quarters was kept at more than 400,000. Pyongyang bought 426,500 Chinese phones from April to June this year.

Phones may be used for more than communication. By giving citizens new networked technologies like mobile phones and tablets, the government is able to automatically censor unsanctioned content and observe everything citizens are doing on their devices remotely.

*(4) Amusement park amenities*

At least six known amusement parks reported opening in North Korea between the 1970s and 2012.

North Korea acquired “merry-go-rounds, swings, target boards for shooting, and other playground amenities” in the second and third quarter of 2016 and in the second quarter of 2017, according to the customs data.

It was unclear whether these new imports would go to old parks or be placed at new ones, but North Korea’s parks are built primarily for tourists, and reveals its ambitions of developing its tourism industry.

North Korea aimed to have the number of incoming visitors hit one million by the end of this year, although South Korean sources have estimated that 100,000 tourists visited the North in 2015, with 90 per cent being Chinese. Traditionally, only a few thousand Western tourists were understood to be visiting Kim Jong Un's Juche Korea.

*(5) Musical instruments*

North Koreans’ love for music seemed to have remain undimmed regardless of the turning of political tides as imports of musical instruments from China have been on increase in the past nine months.

There are seven music-related categories on the long list of Chinese imports in North Korea: “piano and other keyboard instruments; string instruments such as harp, violin and guitar; wind instruments; percussion; electronic instruments such as electronic guitar and keyboard; music boxes, fairground organs and accordions; and small parts of music instruments”.

The category seeing the greatest number of imports among musical instruments was “music boxes, fairground organs and accordions”, with 68,670 products being imported from China to North Korea in 1.5 years. In contrast, just 300 wind instruments and 503 pianos were sent into the country in the same period.







Spoiler



https://cdn1.i-scmp.com/sites/defau...11e7-9f40-4d9615941c08_image_hires_140055.jpg
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...aling-things-you-may-not-know-north-korea-has



▲ Little known North Korean imports from China

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...aling-things-you-may-not-know-north-korea-has

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Manufacturing stays on stable footing in August*

2017-09-01 09:57

China Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_





A technician tests a bicycle frame at a bike-manufacturing company in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province. (Geng Yue/for China Daily)

*Index rose to 51.7 last month from 51.4 in July, amid tighter regulation, rising profits*

China's manufacturing sector activity, measured by the Purchasing Managers' Index, continued to improve in August, and analysts said the rising index shows the economy remains on track and the country may register stable growth in the third quarter.

The index, which reflects market players' expectations of the health of manufacturing industries, rose to 51.7 last month from 51.4 in July, according to the National Bureau of Statistics on Thursday.

A reading above 50 indicates growth, while one below it signals contraction.

The index was the second highest this year, according to the bureau.

Supply and demand in the manufacturing sector, measured by the sub-indexes of production and new orders, which were 54.1 and 53.1, respectively, remained robust, the bureau said. Imports and equipment manufacturing expanded last month.

The ongoing supply-side structural reform, which has reduced excessive production capacity in some industries, such as steel and nonferrous metals, has pushed up raw material prices and raised the profit levels of the enterprises involved, the bureau said.

"The manufacturing sector has maintained its stable and improving development trend," said Zhao Qinghe, a senior official at the bureau, in a statement published at its official website.

Analysts said the August data show that the Chinese economy has remained on track despite the activity dampening and a tightening of financial regulation.

"The manufacturing PMI has been above 51 for 10 consecutive months, indicating that the operation of manufacturing enterprises has significantly improved," said Zhang Yiping, an analyst with China Merchants Securities. The impact of financial regulation on the real economy has largely been offset by the positive effect of the supply-side structural reform, Zhang said.

Zhang added that PMI averaged at 51.55 in July and August, 0.35 higher than that in the first two months of the second quarter. "It indicates that growth of the national economy may continue to be improving, and the possibility is rising that GDP growth in the third quarter could be at the same level as in the first half."

China's GDP growth reached a faster-than-expected 6.9 percent in the first half and looks set to meet its growth target of around 6.5 percent for this year. But some economists warned that growth could moderate in the second half due to the cooling of the real estate sector as a result of tightened government controls.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-01/271682.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

*You can now smile to pay for your KFC meal in China*
Diners at a KFC store in the eastern Chinese city of Hangzhou will have a new way to pay for their meal. Just smile.

Customers will be able to use a “Smile to Pay” facial recognition system at the tech-heavy, health-focused concept store, part of a drive by Yum China Holdings Inc to lure a younger generation of consumers.

Yum China, which spun off from its U.S. parent Yum Brands Inc last year, is trying to rev up growth in the world’s second largest economy, where food safety scares and changing consumer tastes have dented sales since 2012.

Yum is still the largest fast food chain in the market, where it has over 7,685 outlets. Its China same-store sales have also been slowly improving, rising in the second quarter of the year on a strong showing by its KFC brand.

The new outlet in Hangzhou, called KPRO, is targeting a younger generation of Chinese who are expected to drive the lion’s share of China’s consumption growth over the next decade.

Joey Wat, Yum China’s president, said the store was aimed at “young, tech savvy consumers who are keen to embrace new tastes and innovations”.

The Hangzhou store involves a tie-up with Ant Financial, which is behind the facial recognition software. Alibaba Group Holding Ltd affiliate Ant said this is the first commercial application of the technology worldwide.

Diners can pay by scanning their faces at an ordering kiosk and entering a phone number – which is meant to guard against people cheating the system.

“Combined with a 3D camera and liveness detection algorithm, Smile to Pay can effectively block spoofing attempts using other people’s photos or video recordings and ensure account safety,” Jidong Chen, Ant’s director of biometric identification technology, said in a statement.

The store’s menu offers seasonal produce, made-to-order salads and paninis. The chicken on the menu is “roasted”, while drinks include freshly squeezed juices, gourmet coffees and craft beer.

The concept store is not the first time Yum, or its major rival McDonald’s Corp, have tested new ideas in the market. Yum launched a swanky Italian diner as a test “lab” on Shanghai’s iconic riverside Bund in 2015.
http://nypost.com/2017/09/01/you-can-now-smile-to-pay-for-your-kfc-meal-in-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Caixin service PMI hits three-month high*

2017-09-05 12:34

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's service sector growth accelerated in August, hitting a three-month high, a private survey showed Tuesday.

*The Caixin General Services Purchasing Managers' Index rose to 52.7 in August from July's 51.5, according to the survey conducted by financial information service provider Markit and sponsored by Caixin Media.*

A reading above 50 indicates expansion.

This came after an official survey showed China's non-manufacturing sector expanded at a slightly slower pace, as the index for the service sector stood at 53.4 in August, down from 54.5 in July.

The official survey samples 4,000 relatively large non-manufacturing companies, while the Caixin survey has a smaller sample size of over 400 companies and mainly focuses on small and medium-sized firms.

Caixin said that the increase in new orders received by Chinese services firms was the quickest in three months. A number of companies responding to the survey attributed the jump to improving market conditions and new marketing strategies.

The solid demand led services providers to speed up payroll expansion, with the rate of job creation accelerating to the fastest in four months.

Input costs rose marginally last month at services firms while output prices fell for the first time in 17 months amid reports of greater market competition.

The upturn, combined with the acceleration in the Caixin China General Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index to a six-month high of 51.6 in August, provides signs that growth in the economy has stabilized after a disappointing performance in July.

"The recovery in both manufacturing and services has led the economic outlook to continue to improve," said Zhong Zhengsheng, director of macroeconomic analysis at CEBM Group, a subsidiary of Caixin Insight Group.

The service sector -- which includes finance, real estate services and marketing, transport and retail -- has become an increasingly important part of the Chinese economy as the country tries to shift its economy toward a growth model that draws strength from consumption, services, and innovation. The sector accounted for more than half of the Chinese economy last year.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-05/272208.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Spoiler: Links



http://img.yonhapnews.co.kr/etc/graphic/YH/2017/09/08//GYH2017090800010031500.jpg
http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/graphic/1002000000.html?cid=GYH20170908000100315



▲ Analysis on Chinese handset market. 2017-09-08 09:28


----------



## onebyone

*China’s Economy Growing Faster Than Expected*

*



*
*FILE - A laborer works at a steel plant of Shandong Iron & Steel Group in Jinan, Shandong province, China, July 7, 2017. Activity in China’s steel industry expanded in August at the fastest pace since April 2016.


BEIJING — 

China’s producer price inflation accelerated more than expected to a four-month high in August, fueled by strong gains in raw materials prices and pointing to strong, sustained growth for both factory profits and the economy.

The producer price index (PPI) rose 6.3 percent in August from a year earlier, from 5.5 percent in July, the National Bureau of Statistics said Saturday.

Analysts polled by Reuters had expected the August producer price inflation rate would edge up to 5.6 percent, its first pickup in six months.

Strong industrial profits

China’s industrial firms have been posting their strongest profits in years thanks to a government-led construction boom that has fueled demand and prices for everything from cement to steel.

The country’s strong appetite for resources such as iron ore has helped fuel a reflationary pulse in the manufacturing sector worldwide.

But analysts continue to maintain that factory-gate prices will lose steam eventually as the government continues to clamp down on riskier types of financing, which is slowly pushing consumer and corporate borrowing costs higher.

China’s commodities futures markets have rallied hard this year and continued to surge through in August. Strong restocking demand and government pledges to shut inefficient and highly polluting mines and plants have underscored concerns over tight supply heading into winter.

Steel industry expands

Activity in China’s steel industry expanded in August at the fastest pace since April 2016, reflecting high levels of production and low inventory.

With the industrial sector in high gear, China’s economy grew by a faster-than-expected 6.9 percent in the first half of this year, turbo-charged by heavy government spending and massive bank lending last year.

That momentum plus strong August readings so far should allow Beijing to easily meet or beat its full-year growth target of 6.5 percent.

Indeed, relatively steady growth through the rest of the year would see the world’s second-largest economy accelerate for the first time in seven years. Last’s years pace of 6.7 percent was the slowest in 26 years.

China’s consumer inflation rate also rose more than expected to a seven-month high of 1.8 percent in August, the bureau said, the first time it has accelerated in three months.

The consumer price index (CPI) had been expected to rise 1.6 percent on-year compared with an increase of 1.4 percent in July.

Food prices, the biggest component of the consumer price index (CPI), fell 0.2 percent from a year earlier.

Nonfood price inflation quickened to 2.3 percent in August from 2 percent in July. Analysts had expected the CPI to rise 1.6 percent from 1.4 percent in July but remain well within the central bank’s comfort zone.*

*https://www.voanews.com/a/china-economy-growing/4021699.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Oil futures on the horizon*
By Meng Fanbin | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-11 08:08
















Employees work at Qingdao Dongjiakou Port, which is one of China's largest ports for crude oil transit and storage. [Zhang Jingang/for China Daily]

*New segment will likely stabilize prices and improve efficiency*

China, the world's largest crude importer, is moving swiftly toward the introduction of oil futures.

The Shanghai International Energy Trading Center, a subsidiary of the Shanghai Futures Exchange, has completed the fourth trial of the digital platform of the oil futures market in July.

Most of the market players concerned tried it out. Launch would follow the regulatory approval, which is awaited, according to industry insiders.

The China Securities Regulatory Commission has forwarded the SIETC's application to the State Council, the country's Cabinet, for the final green signal.

This means, it is just a matter of time before trading in oil futures takes off in China, said Li Yaqian, general manager of international business at SDIC Essence Futures.

Zhan Sheng, investment director of JZ Investment, said, "The government has to choose a suitable time for the listing, because crude oil futures show clearly a country's demand for oil and could have a bearing on the country's macroeconomic factors."

Agreed Li. "Crude futures will bring about many things－an important tool of price discovery, hedging, risk aversion and arbitrage－for commodity producers, operators and domestic market speculators."

Since 2014, the SFE has been urging the State Administration of Foreign Exchange to allow foreign investors into China's oil futures market whenever it is launched.

"Crude oil is expected to be the first futures segment in China to see foreign traders," said Li.

In fact, some overseas investors have already opened trading accounts during the trials, he said.

He also stressed that crude oil futures will help systematize oil pricing. Futures will have a significant bearing on oil prices, experts said.

That's because uncertainty and wild price fluctuations, which bedevil the spot market currently, would be reined in by the futures market.

Since the futures market would set the tone for the price trend, they would "not only give China more control over oil prices in the global market, but also reduce operational costs of refineries and petrochemical companies", said Zhan.

When fuel and chemical producers are assured of a future price trend, they would be able to plan and manage costs more efficiently. This could result in substantial savings, which would help lower commodity prices at the consumer level, experts said.

In the global commodity futures markets, crude oil trading is the largest segment. In China, new players specializing in oil futures are expected to enter the market.

"Their entry will greatly improve market activity and create more opportunities to make profits," said Li.

As early as 2014, market players started to anticipate and prepare for oil futures in China. Such efforts accelerated this year, said insiders.

Global commodity funds have been visiting China to understand the latest developments, trading rules, expected changes in the country's oil supply and demand, and how funds could enter and exit the futures market, according a report in 21st Century Business Herald.

Some of them began to design corresponding hedging and spread arbitrage investment strategies, the Herald reported.

Li is optimistic about China's crude oil futures.

China is a major oil producer whose large number of production units have a direct say in the physical delivery of the commodity.

This could alter the contours of the global futures market, given the size of China's oil economy.

Last year, the Daqing Oilfield in Heilongjiang province produced 730,000 barrels per day. The Shengli Oilfield in Hebei province produced 480,000 bpd.

Given the significance of oil among natural resources, crude futures are always under the spotlight in the global commodity markets; and the expected launch of crude futures in China would keep the tradition alive.

The crude oil futures market is expected to be vibrant due to large trading volumes in the physical market. There is also strong demand for hedging opportunities among refiners, said Zhan. Those into hedging would be able to control their procurement costs better, he said.

Besides oil, futures markets in other commodities are developing in China. On Aug 18, the Zhengzhou Community Exchange in Henan province launched cotton yarn futures.

Speaking on the occasion, Fang Xinghai, vice-chairman of the CSRC, said that to meet the demand of the real economy, China will enhance research into, and listing of, futures and introduce varieties of futures trading in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*E China nuclear power reactor begins commercial operations*

2017-09-18 09:15 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

A fourth unit of the Fuqing branch of China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC) began commercial operations on Sunday in east China's Fujian Province.

The China-designed No. 4 unit brings the total installed capacity of the project to 4.35 million kw. The first unit was put into use in 2014.

The nuclear power units in Fuqing have generated 42 billion kwh of electricity, equivalent to a cut in coal consumption of nearly 17 million tonnes and a drop in emissions of 55 million tonnes of carbon dioxide.

The government has approved the CNNC Fuqing branch to build six nuclear power units. The No. 5 and 6 units will be a pilot project featuring Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.

In May, the hemispherical dome, weighing 340 tonnes and measuring 46.8 meters in diameter, was installed by crane on the No. 5 unit, marking the completion of construction work on the pilot project and the beginning of the assembly stage.

Currently, CNNC has 17 operating nuclear power units. China has 36 operational nuclear reactors and is building 20 more.

By 2020, China aims to have 58 million kw of nuclear power capacity in operation.

On Sept. 1, China's legislature passed a Nuclear Safety Law, which reflects the country's rational, coordinated and balanced nuclear safety outlook, as well as its commitment to fulfilling obligations under international treaties.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-18/273970.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's port container-volume up 7.5% in first-half 2017 | JOC*

To eliminate the distortion caused by fluctuating currencies, the most accurate measure of China's export industries is the Chinese port container volume (which is the number of twenty-foot containers or TEU/"Twenty-foot Equivalent Unit" shipped through Chinese ports).

As reported by JOC, China's port container volume grew by 7.5% in the first six months of 2017. This indicates a healthy Chinese export sector.

We expect China's technology to improve year-by-year. For example, Chinese exports of Huawei smartphones have faster processors and are more capable. Thus, a 7.5% increase in the *quantity* of Chinese exports and an expected technological increase in their *quality* indicate a growing competitiveness for Chinese exports.
----------

Chinese container port growth surges on strong US demand | JOC

Quote from first sentence of the article below: "*Growth at China’s top 20 container ports is gaining momentum*, with volume in July up 8.7 percent year over year, *building on the 7.5 percent growth in container volumes in the first half.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> As reported by JOC, China's port container volume grew by 7.5% in the first six months of 2017. This indicates a healthy Chinese export sector.



You should read the report again. It talks about container throughput from China's top 20 ports. 

If there is a consolidation going on in the sector, (like it is in many Chinese industries) than the container throughput of top ports will grow faster than normal growth. 

I am not suggesting that this is really the case, just highlighting the possibility.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You should read the report again. It talks about container throughput from China's top 20 ports.
> 
> If there is a consolidation going on in the sector, (like it is in many Chinese industries) than the container throughput of top ports will grow faster than normal growth.
> 
> I am not suggesting that this is really the case, just highlighting the possibility.


I think you're getting confused between shipping companies (which is undergoing consolidation) and CONTAINER PORTS.

Container ports are fixed geographical locations that handle the shipment of twenty-foot containers into and out of China.

In the citation below, China's largest port (which is Shanghai) handled 35 million containers. In contrast, China's twentieth-largest port handled a mere 1 million containers.

China's top 20 ports accounted for over 170 million containers. China's 21st ranked port handles a volume less than 1.3 million containers. No one tracks the volume beyond China's top 20 ports, because the volume handled by smaller ports is negligible and has little effect on China's container-volume trade data.

The basic concept of using the Top 20 largest entities to measure an industry is common practice. For example, IC Insights tracks the 20 largest semiconductor companies in the world (see second citation below) and use them as a proxy for the entire semiconductor industry. By the time you get to the 21st semiconductor company, the revenues are pretty tiny compared to the largest semiconductor company (Intel).

In the case of semiconductors, IC Insights concluded the semiconductor industry grew by 3% (see chart below) from 2015 to 2016 based on the results of the top 20 semiconductor companies.

China Unveils 2014 Top 20 Container Ports





----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> I think you're getting confused between shipping companies (which is undergoing consolidation) and CONTAINER PORTS.
> 
> Container ports are fixed geographical locations that handle the shipment of twenty-foot containers into and out of China.
> 
> In the citation below, China's largest port (which is Shanghai) handled 35 million containers. In contrast, China's twentieth-largest port handled a mere 1 million containers.
> 
> China's top 20 ports accounted for over 170 million containers. China's 21st ranked port handles a volume less than 1.3 million containers. No one tracks the volume beyond China's top 20 ports, because the volume handled by smaller ports is negligible and has little effect on China's container-volume trade data.
> 
> The basic concept of using the Top 20 largest entities to measure an industry is common practice. For example, IC Insights tracks the 20 largest semiconductor companies in the world (see second citation below) and use them as a proxy for the entire semiconductor industry. By the time you get to the 21st semiconductor company, the revenues are pretty tiny compared to the largest semiconductor company (Intel).
> 
> In the case of semiconductors, IC Insights concluded the semiconductor industry grew by 3% (see chart below) from 2015 to 2016 based on the results of the top 20 semiconductor companies.
> 
> China Unveils 2014 Top 20 Container Ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------




I agree with a lot of what you say, however I disagree that only container shipping companies are getting consolidated. 

The fact of the matter is that the average size of a normal ship (of container, or ore, or fuel) is increasing. It makes more sense to direct it to larger ports than small ports. 

Apart from that, this dynamic also increases port through put without necessarily increasing actual real shipments. 

In large container ship shipment, material has to be first unloaded to a large port, from which it than goes on to a smaller port using a smaller ship. 

The next thing is that container through put measures both input and output. 

I don't really think we need container throughputs to measure exports when we have dollar figures to measure them directly.



Martian2 said:


> I think you're getting confused between shipping companies (which is undergoing consolidation) and CONTAINER PORTS.
> 
> Container ports are fixed geographical locations that handle the shipment of twenty-foot containers into and out of China.
> 
> In the citation below, China's largest port (which is Shanghai) handled 35 million containers. In contrast, China's twentieth-largest port handled a mere 1 million containers.
> 
> China's top 20 ports accounted for over 170 million containers. China's 21st ranked port handles a volume less than 1.3 million containers. No one tracks the volume beyond China's top 20 ports, because the volume handled by smaller ports is negligible and has little effect on China's container-volume trade data.
> 
> The basic concept of using the Top 20 largest entities to measure an industry is common practice. For example, IC Insights tracks the 20 largest semiconductor companies in the world (see second citation below) and use them as a proxy for the entire semiconductor industry. By the time you get to the 21st semiconductor company, the revenues are pretty tiny compared to the largest semiconductor company (Intel).
> 
> In the case of semiconductors, IC Insights concluded the semiconductor industry grew by 3% (see chart below) from 2015 to 2016 based on the results of the top 20 semiconductor companies.
> 
> China Unveils 2014 Top 20 Container Ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------




Also, can you do me a favor. Since you have access to JOC, can you post these below articles: 
https://www.joc.com/port-news/termi...-dominant-productivity-rankings_20130726.html

https://www.joc.com/port-news/joc-group-launches-port-productivity-database_20130722.html


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say, however I disagree that only container shipping companies are getting consolidated.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the average size of a normal ship (of container, or ore, or fuel) is increasing. It makes more sense to direct it to larger ports than small ports.
> 
> Apart from that, this dynamic also increases port through put without necessarily increasing actual real shipments.
> 
> In large container ship shipment, material has to be first unloaded to a large port, from which it than goes on to a smaller port using a smaller ship.
> 
> The next thing is that container through put measures both input and output.
> 
> I don't really think we need container throughputs to measure exports when we have dollar figures to measure them directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can you do me a favor. Since you have access to JOC, can you post these below articles:
> https://www.joc.com/port-news/termi...-dominant-productivity-rankings_20130726.html
> 
> https://www.joc.com/port-news/joc-group-launches-port-productivity-database_20130722.html


I don't have a subscription to JOC. Only their most recent articles are free.

I cannot access the archived JOC articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> One more thing Martian, can you be so kind as to give me data regarding China's annual births and their ethnicities.
> 
> Basically I want to know the number of children born in the last 5 years and their ethnicities (Han, Hui, Mongol, Manchu, Tibetan, Uygur etc.)


I have no idea.

I also don't see its relevance.

I focus on technology and broad metrics of national power (such as economic size, energy consumption, military power, South China Sea islands construction, etc.).

I think ethnicity is trivial. China's Han ethnic group comprises 92% of mainland China's population. Hans are dominant. Furthermore, Hans control all of the technology and major corporations in China. The minority populations have little effect on Chinese national power.

Additionally, the Manchus have voluntarily relinquished their own dialect. They speak only Mandarin, which is the language of China's Hans. China's minority populations want to join the mainstream Hans. It is the only path to opportunity. All of the universities, research institutes, and high-tech jobs are Han. Go Han or go home.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's manufacturing PMI continues to pick up in September*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-09-30 09:52:12|Editor: ying

BEIJING, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- *China's manufacturing sector in September expanded at the fastest pace in more than five years*, adding to strong economic resilience against headwinds, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday.

The country's manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) for this month came in at 52.4, up from 51.7 in August and hitting the highest level since May 2012, according to NBS data.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below reflects contraction.

"The indicator showed a steady upward trend in the manufacturing sector," NBS statistician Zhao Qinghe said, attributing the quickened expansion mainly to improving demand at both home and broad and booming high-tech industries.

Robust consumption in food, beverage and clothing ahead of an eight-day National Day and Mid Autumn Festival holiday period also contributed to the performance, Zhao said.

*Saturday's data also showed that China's non-manufacturing sector grew at the fastest pace since June 2014 in September*, with its PMI standing at 55.4, up from 53.4 in August.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-09/30/c_136650445.htm

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Transformation of social structure buttresses China's rapid rise*

By *Jin Canrong*
Globaltimes.cn - 2017-10-05

Academics around the world show great interest in how China made remarkable achievements since 1949, especially after the reform and opening-up in 1978. The answer lies in comparing China with developed countries in the West in ways of industrialization and modernization.

*Europe set an example to the world as it took the lead in promoting social transformation from pre-modern to modern society. This transformation consisted of three core processes: Renaissance, Reformation and Revolution.*

*Before Renaissance, Europe focused on fulfilling religious responsibilities. State rulers governed through religion.* Renaissance and the subsequent Enlightenment Movement called on people to pursue their own happiness, which added a *secular flavor to society*.

Then came Reformation, which set a boundary between religion and secularism — _religion should not intrude into social life. _

Revolution followed. *The French Revolution resulted in the abolition of privileges of noble birth.*

*The completion of social transformation fueled industrialization featuring machine manufacturing and higher productivity. Western industrial strength dominated after industrialization and Western countries began to promote globalization around the world. *

_China is probably the only country that has finished the transformation of social structure in the non-Western world._

Chinese culture has always been open and inclusive to the world. Agrarian society dominated ancient China and horsemen took a back seat. However, the horse-mounted groups were used in military exchanges during the Spring and Autumn Period (770BC-476BC). Then, "Wearing the Hu-styled (exotic) attire and shooting from horseback in battle" emerged during the reign of King Wuling of Zhao (325-299 BC) during the Warring States period (475BC-221BC).

*In addition, Buddhism was embraced by the ancient Chinese and fitted into Chinese culture where some prominent schools of thought, such as Confucianism, Legalism and Daoism, had been acknowledged by the masses. The integration of Buddhism into Chinese culture helped maintain social function.*

Since the beginning of modern Chinese history in 1842, Chinese people have witnessed the large-scale import of Western values. Advanced technologies were brought into China during the late Qing Dynasty (1644-1912), political and social system during the Republic of China (1912-1949) and the introduction of Marxism since the founding of the People's Republic of China. China has also drawn on the development experience of the West after the opening-up. Based on that, Chinese culture has successfully gone through the Renaissance.

As for the Reformation, Chinese culture has abandoned feudalism namely, the *Three Cardinal Guides* - ruler guides subject, father guides son and husband guides wife, and *Five Constant Virtues* - benevolence, righteousness, propriety, knowledge and sincerity, which is similar to the European religious reformation.

Considering the Revolution, China has built a brand new social structure and introduced democracy among the people through several waves of revolution.

*Social transformation underpins the bourgeoning industrialization in China.* China's industrialization has made amazing strides. For example, *China's manufacturing scale rose to 160 percent of the US in 2016, with an output totaling the manufacturing output of Japan, Germany and the US. This gap is widening and China's manufacturing sector will surpass the total manufacturing output of Japan, the EU and the US in 10 years.* After two decades, the world will likely see the rise of two "countries" in terms of manufacturing growth - China and the rest of the world. *China's manufacturing sector will outstrip that of the other countries combined.*

*China has developed a robust industrial system. In April 2017, a report from Goldman Sachs said that Shenzhen has outperformed the Silicon Valley in the transformation of research outcomes into commercial products. The US led technological innovation in the last 30 years, but suffered lower productivity because of outsource of industry.*

Industrialization in other non-Western countries advanced via colonialism and force. For instance, India was under British colonial rule for about 100 years. Although India became independent in 1947, it failed to launch Revolution or Reformation, or complete the transformation of its social structure. Up to now, India is still in the pre-modern phase. Despite some modernization, India is somewhat incapable of taking its own industrialization to a higher level.

China has a growing interest in globalization and global governance after making inroads into industrialization. China proposed its own solutions to global issues during the G20 Hangzhou Summit last year and thereafter. China's modernization is in full swing.

_*The author is the vice director of the School of International Studies at Renmin University of China.* opinion@globaltimes.com.cn

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1069062.shtml_

。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's producer price up 6.9 pct in September*

2017-10-16 10:10 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 6.9 percent year on year in September, data showed on Monday.

The pace of PPI increase accelerated from 6.3 percent registered in August and surpassed market forecast of 6.4 percent. On a month-on-month basis, the index was up 1.0 percent last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

For the first nine months of the year, PPI climbed 6.5 percent from one year earlier.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-16/277168.shtml

*China's consumer inflation up 1.6 pct in September*

2017-10-16 10:11 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 1.6 percent year on year in September, the National Bureau of Statistics said Monday.

The pace moderated from August's 1.8 percent. On a monthly basis, the index was up 0.5 percent, according to the bureau.

*China's producer price up 6.9 pct in September *

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 6.9 percent year on year in September, data showed on Monday.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-16/277169.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*7% GDP growth likely in second half*

2017-10-17 08:57 China Daily _Editor: Li Yahui_






Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China. (Photo provided to China Daily)

*Increase in consumption helped improve economic fundamentals, central bank chief tells global meeting*

The world's second-largest economy is likely to reach a growth rate of 7 percent in the second half of this year, China's central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan said on Sunday in Washington.

China's growth has slowed over the past few years, tumbling from more than 10 percent for years to 6.7 percent last year.

But since this year, the driving force of economic growth has somewhat recovered, thanks partly to the rapid growth in consumption, Zhou told an international banking seminar that coincided with the fall meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.

The IMF forecast on Oct 9 that China's gross domestic product would grow by 6.8 percent in 2017.

"The country's GDP grew at 6.9 percent in the first half of 2017. In the next half, it may hopefully reach 7 percent," said Zhou, governor of the People's Bank of China.

China has made strenuous efforts in recent years to restructure its economy while maintaining steady growth. As a result, it has seen its economic fundamentals improve, with the consumption and service sectors playing a more important role and prices remaining stable.

Latest consumer price inflation data released by the National Bureau of Statistics on Monday show that the consumer price index rose by 1.6 percent year-on-year in September, down from 1.8 percent in August and well within the country's target of 3 percent for this year.

The producer price index increased by 6.9 percent year-on-year in September, up from 6.3 percent in August. The gain, the strongest since March, indicates that corporate profitability is robust and the overall economy remains resilient, analysts said.

China is scheduled to release its third-quarter data, including GDP figures, on Thursday. Economists widely expect GDP growth to reach an impressive 6.8 percent.

Zhou said China's efforts to cut overcapacity in the steel and cement sectors have yielded positive results, but the country needs large output from these industries to meet the needs of urbanization.

China is expected to attain this target, he said.

But the nation's accelerating urbanization requires a sizable output in those areas, he added.

"Excess capacity in the steel and cement industries has been a result of large-scale infrastructure construction and the quickening urbanization pace," Zhou told the seminar, which was also attended by US Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen and central bank governors from other major economies.

Overcapacity, especially a steel glut, has also been a concern of the US administration.

At the first China-US Comprehensive Economic Dialogue in late July, both sides agreed that steel overcapacity is a global issue that requires a global solution.

As part of its measures in this regard, China plans to reduce steel capacity by 100 million to 150 million metric tons from 2016 to 2020, according to Vice-Minister of Finance Zhu Guangyao.

Zhou also said that China has made much headway in deleveraging. "The overall leverage has begun to lower down and, although not drastically, it has become the trend."

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-17/277274.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Economy on course to faster growth*
Shine
00:55 UTC+8, 2017-10-20 

China’s economic growth looks set to accelerate for the first time in seven years this year, after GDP growth stayed stable in the third quarter, buoyed by strength in retail spending.

The country’s gross domestic product expanded at a robust 6.8 percent annual pace in the three months ending in September, a marginal change from the previous quarter’s 6.9 percent, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics yesterday.

This is the ninth straight quarter that China has seen growth of 6.7-6.9 percent, maintaining medium-high growth and adding to evidence of further economic resilience, bureau spokesman Xing Zhihong told reporters.

In the first three quarters combined, the economy expanded 6.9 percent year on year, holding steady from a 6.9 percent increase in the first half of the year.

The economy is expected to comfortably beat the government’s 2017 target of around 6.5 percent and 2016’s 6.7 percent, which was a 26-year low.

“The Chinese economy has maintained steady growth with a positive outlook in the first three quarters,” Xing said.

“The sound economic expansion in the first three quarters has “further laid a solid foundation for achieving the annual development target,” Xing said.

Economic structure and growth quality both improved, he said, and new growth engines are gaining steam as employment had expanded, consumer prices were stable, and the balance of international payments had improved.

Growth in the service sector outpaced the overall GDP to reach 7.8 percent year on year in the first three quarters.

Yesterday’s data also showed that total sales of consumer goods rose 10.4 percent year on year to 26.32 trillion yuan (US$4 trillion) in the first three quarters. The pace was unchanged compared with the same period of last year.

“Consumption demand has become a main engine of China’s economic growth,” Xing said, contributing 64.5 percent of GDP growth, up 2.8 percentage points from the same period of last year.

Last month, retail sales expanded by 10.3 percent year on year, up from August’s 10.1 percent in August.

The bureau attributed the growth partly to booming online sales, which surged 34.2 percent year on year, 8.1 percentage points faster than a year earlier.

Online sales of physical goods rose 29.1 percent to 3.68 trillion yuan in the first three quarters, accounting for 14 percent of total retail sales.

From January to September, retail sales in rural areas rose 12.1 percent, outpacing the 10.1 percent expansion in urban areas.

China is trying to shift its economy toward a growth model driven more by consumer spending, innovation and services while weaning it off reliance on exports and investment.

Fixed-asset investment expanded 7.5 percent in the first nine months, marking the slowest rate of growth since a 6.3 percent reading in December 1999.

Investment growth has slowed in recent years amid efforts by authorities to move from investment-driven economic growth.

But private sector fixed-asset investment continued to lag state spending, slowing to 6 percent growth for the January-September period, compared with 11 percent growth in investment by state firms.

China’s industrial output growth accelerated to a three-month high of 6.6 percent in September, up from 6 percent in August.

In the first three quarters, industrial output expanded 6.7 percent year on year, faster than the 6 percent increase in the same period of last year and flat with that of the first eight months of this year.

Sales of residential property in terms of area rose 7.6 percent in the first three quarters, compared with 13.5 percent in the first half.

*Focus placed on quality*

Wang Tao, chief China economist with UBS, said GDP growth may moderate to 6.6 percent in the fourth quarter, weighed by a further slowdown of property sales and infrastructure investment.

Wang said President Xi Jinping’s opening speech at the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China “was notable for the focus placed on quality and equality of development over the coming years, rather than specific growth targets, though the goal of doubling 2020 GDP from 2010 levels remains.”

“We see the drive to deleverage and incrementally tighten property policy continuing in the coming months. Any policy change, if needed, will likely only come at or after next March’s National People’s Congress, when more information should be available on any potential notable slowdown.”

Julia Wang, China economist for HSBC, said continued manufacturing recovery and strong growth in services and consumption points to a positive outlook in 2018.

“There are signs that underlying demand is still holding up well,” Wang said in a note. “We have turned more positive on growth since last year, arguing that the manufacturing sector is on the cusp of a more structural revival in the next two to four years. So far, data are still broadly supportive of that view.”

Economic indicators for September showed strong expansion in the manufacturing sector as the official Purchasing Managers’ Index rose to 52.4, the highest this year. Growth of imports and exports both accelerated.

China’s average per capita disposable income grew 9.1 percent year on year to 19,342 yuan in the first three quarters, yesterday’s data showed. Deducting inflation, the real growth was 7.5 percent, up 1.2 percentage points from a year earlier. The figure exceeded GDP growth for the same period.

The bureau’s data also showed income gaps between urban and rural residents continuing to narrow, with the real growth of per capita disposable income in rural areas 0.9 percentage points higher than in urban regions.

Per capita consumption averaged 13,162 yuan, up 7.5 percent from a year ago. The inflation-adjusted growth was 5.9 percent.

In the job market, 10.97 million new jobs were created in the first three quarters, nearly completing the annual target of 11 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

@Martian2 

China's 2016 Q1-Q3 GDP: ￥52.9971 trillion
China's 2017 Q1-Q3 GDP: ￥59.3288 trillion

China's 2016 GDP: ￥74.4127 trillion

China's 2017 GDP = 59.3288 / 52.9971 * 74.4127 = ￥83.3 trillion

83.3 trillion / 6.7 = $12.43 trillion

So China's 2017 GDP in the USD could have a chance to hit 12.5 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Golden China dominates the medals table at the end of WorldSkills Abu Dhabi 2017*

Asian and European countries take home the most medals from the world's biggest vocational skills contest

James Langton
October 20, 2017
Updated: October 20, 2017 01:13 PM

China led the winners table at the conclusion of WorldSkills Abu Dhabi 2017 on Thursday night, capturing 30 medals, including 15 gold.

Asian countries dominated what has been dubbed the “skills Olympics”, taking home 30 gold medals from the 51 different vocational skills contested at the four-day event, held at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

The medals were awarded in a colourful closing ceremony, as nearly 10,000 people packed the du Arena on Yas Island.

Simon Bartley, president of WorldSkills, told the competitors: “Whether you are leaving here with a medal or not you all leave here as champions, individuals who have reached higher than you could ever have imagined when you started your journey three years ago."

South Korea captured 25 medals, including eight gold, while Taiwan, which competes internationally as Chinese Taipei, went home with four gold medals.

Russia, who will host the competition in two years’ time, won 11 medals, including five gold.

Although this was the first time the world’s largest vocational skills competition had been held in the Mena region, Arab countries, including the UAE, did not feature in the main medal table. However, the UAE was awarded three medals for excellence, for reaching high scores in three skills.

The results are a window into the changing face of economic power, as reflected in manufacturing. The United States, the world’s largest economy, did not win a single medal, while Brazil took home 15, including six gold.

In Europe, Switzerland, which has a long tradition of vocational training, managed eight golds, with France capturing five. Italy, whose team is represented by the North Tyrol region, won two gold medals, while the UK’s haul of seven medals included one gold and three silver. Germany, on the hand, took just one silver and one bronze.

Of the 59 countries taking part at WorldSkills Abu Dhabi, 29 went home with a medal. Liechtenstein, the smallest nation competing, won the gold for plastering, while India managed a silver and bronze, with Iran also winning bronze in plumbing.

*The depth of China’s success can be measured in the variety of competitions won, ranging from baking and bricklaying to tiling and welding. China's Bia Song also won the Albert Vidal Award for the best competitor, after taking gold in the industrial mechanic millwright skill.*


https://www.thenational.ae/uae/gold...he-end-of-worldskills-abu-dhabi-2017-1.668813

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> *Golden China dominates the medals table at the end of WorldSkills Abu Dhabi 2017*
> 
> Asian and European countries take home the most medals from the world's biggest vocational skills contest
> 
> James Langton
> October 20, 2017
> Updated: October 20, 2017 01:13 PM
> 
> China led the winners table at the conclusion of WorldSkills Abu Dhabi 2017 on Thursday night, capturing 30 medals, including 15 gold.
> 
> Asian countries dominated what has been dubbed the “skills Olympics”, taking home 30 gold medals from the 51 different vocational skills contested at the four-day event, held at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.
> 
> The medals were awarded in a colourful closing ceremony, as nearly 10,000 people packed the du Arena on Yas Island.
> 
> Simon Bartley, president of WorldSkills, told the competitors: “Whether you are leaving here with a medal or not you all leave here as champions, individuals who have reached higher than you could ever have imagined when you started your journey three years ago."
> 
> South Korea captured 25 medals, including eight gold, while Taiwan, which competes internationally as Chinese Taipei, went home with four gold medals.
> 
> Russia, who will host the competition in two years’ time, won 11 medals, including five gold.
> 
> Although this was the first time the world’s largest vocational skills competition had been held in the Mena region, Arab countries, including the UAE, did not feature in the main medal table. However, the UAE was awarded three medals for excellence, for reaching high scores in three skills.
> 
> The results are a window into the changing face of economic power, as reflected in manufacturing. The United States, the world’s largest economy, did not win a single medal, while Brazil took home 15, including six gold.
> 
> In Europe, Switzerland, which has a long tradition of vocational training, managed eight golds, with France capturing five. Italy, whose team is represented by the North Tyrol region, won two gold medals, while the UK’s haul of seven medals included one gold and three silver. Germany, on the hand, took just one silver and one bronze.
> 
> Of the 59 countries taking part at WorldSkills Abu Dhabi, 29 went home with a medal. Liechtenstein, the smallest nation competing, won the gold for plastering, while India managed a silver and bronze, with Iran also winning bronze in plumbing.
> 
> *The depth of China’s success can be measured in the variety of competitions won, ranging from baking and bricklaying to tiling and welding. China's Bia Song also won the Albert Vidal Award for the best competitor, after taking gold in the industrial mechanic millwright skill.*
> 
> 
> https://www.thenational.ae/uae/gold...he-end-of-worldskills-abu-dhabi-2017-1.668813



Vocational schools are the core of education, teaching kids the skills needed to promote economic development. In this area, I am glad to see that East Asian (NEA, to be exact) countries/regions dominate. The US' absence tells a lot about the quality of their education and the future of their manufacturing. I guess the only way they make up for the scarcity is to import blue-color workers from the third world. But, Trump's policies are not helping in this regard, as well. US needs more immigrants from the Middle East and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China's industrial profits up 22.8 pct in first nine months*

2017-10-27 10:50

Xinhua　_Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's major industrial firms posted faster profit growth in the first three quarters of this year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Friday.

The companies reported a 22.8 percent year-on-year profit increase in the nine-month period, up from 21.6 percent in the January-August period, the NBS said in a statement.

In September alone, profits of major industrial firms rose 27.7 percent year on year, much faster than the 24-percent growth in August, it said.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-27/278666.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's tax revenue higher in first nine months*

2017-10-27 14:08

Xinhua　_Editor: Mo Hong'e_

*China's tax revenue rose 10.6 percent to 9.92 trillion yuan (1.5 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first three quarters of this year*, official data showed Friday.

The growth was higher than the 8.9 percent recorded in the first half of the year, according to figures from the State Administration of Taxation.

The authority attributed the strong tax revenue growth primarily to steady and sound economic growth during the period thanks to the effects of the country's macroeconomic policies.

China's economy expanded by 6.9 percent in the first three quarters, higher than the government target of about 6.5 percent for 2017.

Profits of major industrial firms rose 22.8 percent in the same period, higher than the 21.6 percent recorded in the January-August period, data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed.X In a sign of improvement in the real economy, tax income in secondary industries rose 19.9 percent in the first nine months.

Regionally, tax income from eastern, central and western China grew 7.8 percent, 18 percent and 15.3 percent, respectively.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-27/278686.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Yuan-denominated bonds held by overseas institutions is over RMB1 trln*
Xinhua Finance in www.cnstock.com
2017-10-26 14:46

Under the background that China’s economy enjoys stable and sound development and RMB’s exchange rate is stabilized gradually, the value of yuan-denominated bond held by overseas institutions is more than 1 trillion yuan.

The yuan-denominated bond held by overseas institutions reached 1,042.152 trillion yuan in September, exceeding 1 trillion yuan for the first time and hitting a historically new high, according to China Central Depository & Clearing Co., Ltd. (CCDC) and Shanghai Clearing House (SHCH).

While the market develops steadily, the non-renminbi sovereign bonds, which haven’t been issued for 13 years, will be launched again. China’s Ministry of Finance (MOF) recently announced that it will issue 2 billion US dollars of dollar-denominated sovereign bonds in the Hong Kong Special Administration Region, including 1 billion US dollars of five-year bonds and 1 billion US dollars of 10-year bonds, according to a roadshow held by the MOF held in Hong Kong yesterday.

*Yuan-denominated bonds held by overseas institutions increase for 7 days consecutively *

Overseas institutions have bought 257.007 billion yuan of yuan-denominated bonds since this year, and the yuan-denominated bonds held by overseas institutions have increased for 7 months consecutively and were over 1 trillion yuan at the end of September. Data from CCDC and SHCH showed that the overseas institutions held 877.121 billion yuan and 165.031 billion yuan of renminbi-denominated bonds in the two institutions in September, respectively.

In terms of types of bonds, national debts, bonds issued by policy-based banks and negotiable certificate of deposit (NCD) are favored by overseas investors. By the end of September, overseas institutions had 526.174 billion yuan of national debts, accounting for more than half of total national debts. They were followed by bonds issued by policy-based banks. “Foreign insurance institutions and pension funds need investment from long-term and stable financial assets.” Chen Ruihui, financial marketing director of Bank SinoPac (China) told the reporter of Shanghai Securities News (SSN) the bonds issued overseas by domestic policy-based banks were liked by outbound institutions before. Therefore, it is a good choice for investing in sovereign bonds.

Noticeably, the NCDs held by foreign funds are also surging rapidly. They purchased 50.126 billion yuan of NCDs in September and the outstanding NCDs hiked by 57 percent from previous month. “NCDs were issued among banks with shorter duration and higher interest rate. The yield of 6-month NCDs rating at AA+ can reach 4.8 percent, and that of NCDs issued by joint-stock banks can be more than 4.5 percent. Such yield is very attractive to outbound institutional investors.” Chen predicted that the outstanding yuan-denominated bonds held by overseas institutions will continue to pick up under the stable RMB’s exchange rate.

*Non-renminbi sovereign bonds favored by many participants *

China’s central government issued non-renminbi sovereign bonds to international investors again 13 years later. It is learnt that many banks including Citibank and Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) will participate in the issuance of 2 billion US dollar of dollar-denominated bonds, and overseas investors are quite passionate in the subscription.

China doesn’t adopt debt rating of international rating companies when it issues the dollar-denominated sovereign bonds this time. “Without applying the rating results provided by international rating companies won’t influence the successful issuance.” Lian Ping, chief economist from Bank of Communications, predicted that it is very likely that the issuing price may be basically the same with the price of sovereign bond rating at AA, and it may be better than the latter. This result will objectively indicate that China’s actual sovereign credit is better than the evaluation of international rating companies.

“Issuing dollar-denominated sovereign bond will help improve overseas market’s confidence in China’s economy and sovereign credit and accumulate sovereign credit to boost international investors to know China better and to invest in China.” In the opinion of Lian, China can continue and form relative sovereign credit data by issuing dollar-denominated sovereign bonds again 13 years later, which will further improve recognition of China’s sovereign credit.

Historical data showed that the MOF issued a total of 6.7 billion US dollars of dollar-denominated national debts during 1993 and 2004. Principal and interests of these bonds have been paid as scheduled by now.

This issuance will help Chinese enterprises raise funds from overseas investors. A head from MOF said previously that “issuing appropriate number of non-renminbi sovereign bonds in international markets which will be traded through secondary market can enrich national bond yield curve, reflect pricing level of sovereign credit, provide important pricing reference for Chinese-funded enterprises to raise funds from international markets, and improve pricing efficiency.” Lian viewed that China issuing dollar-denominated sovereign bonds at a lower cost can reduce costs for Chinese enterprises raise funds overseas by issuing dollar-denominated bonds.

*Translated by Vanessa Chen*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> *China's producer price up 6.9 pct in September*
> 
> 2017-10-16 10:10 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 6.9 percent year on year in September, data showed on Monday.
> 
> The pace of PPI increase accelerated from 6.3 percent registered in August and surpassed market forecast of 6.4 percent. On a month-on-month basis, the index was up 1.0 percent last month, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> For the first nine months of the year, PPI climbed 6.5 percent from one year earlier.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-16/277168.shtml
> 
> *China's consumer inflation up 1.6 pct in September*
> 
> 2017-10-16 10:11 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 1.6 percent year on year in September, the National Bureau of Statistics said Monday.
> 
> The pace moderated from August's 1.8 percent. On a monthly basis, the index was up 0.5 percent, according to the bureau.
> 
> *China's producer price up 6.9 pct in September *
> 
> China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 6.9 percent year on year in September, data showed on Monday.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-16/277169.shtml



Looking good 

*China's producer price up 6.9 pct in October*

2017-11-09 10:13 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's producer price index (PPI), which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, rose 6.9 percent year on year in October, data showed on Thursday.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/11-09/280256.shtml

*China's CPI up 1.9 pct in October*

2017-11-09 09:56 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 1.9 percent year on year in October, the National Bureau of Statistics said Thursday.

The pace accelerated from September's 1.6 percent. On a monthly basis, the index was up 0.1 percent, according to the bureau.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/11-09/280246.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's yuan strengthens to more than 3-month high*

2017-12-26 14:08 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

The central parity rate of the Chinese currency renminbi (the yuan) strengthened 267 basis points to 6.5416 against the U.S. dollar Tuesday, the highest level since Sept. 13.

The yuan strengthened through the day Monday, reaching its highest level in over three months against the U.S. dollar at the close, according to data of the China Foreign Exchange Trade System.

The country's banking liquidity is at a comparatively high level, and the central bank said it would not launch open market operations Tuesday.

In China's spot foreign exchange market, the yuan is allowed to rise or fall by 2 percent from the central parity rate each trading day.

The central parity rate of the yuan against the U.S. dollar is based on a weighted average of prices offered by market makers before the opening of the interbank market each business day.

China will maintain a proactive fiscal policy and prudent monetary policy in 2018 to foster high-quality development while containing financial risks.

"The proactive orientation of fiscal policy will be maintained, while the structure of fiscal spending should be optimized," said a statement released after the Central Economic Work Conference concluded last week.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-26/285926.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China makes strides in expanding FTA network *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-28 14:31:18_|_Editor: pengying_





BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- China has made strides in expanding the network of free trade areas (FTAs) in 2017.

The country has signed two new free trade agreements this year, taking the total number of FTAs to 16, benefiting 24 countries and regions, said Zhang Shaogang, an official at the Ministry of Commerce.

"The next year will be a year of bumper harvest for FTA development, as there will be negotiations on 10 new FTAs and a joint feasibility study of another 10 FTAs," Zhang said.

Zhang also expects solid progress to be achieved on the negotiations of the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership, an FTA scheme of the 10 ASEAN member states and its six FTA partners - China, Australia, India, Japan, the Republic of Korea and New Zealand.

"China has vowed to open wider to the world, and accelerating the development of FTAs will be a crucial part of the country's opening-up," said Bai Ming, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*PMI boost points to stable economic growth*

2018-01-05 08:34 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_

China's services sector activity expanded at its fastest pace in more than three years last December, which analysts said signals stable growth in the world's second-largest economy.

*The Caixin services Purchasing Managers' Index, a major private survey, rose to 53.9 in December, from 51.9 in November 2017*, according to survey results released by Caixin Media on Thursday. *It is the highest reading since August 2014*. A reading above 50 indicates growth, while a reading below that signals contraction.

In a similar trend, the Caixin Composite PMI, which covers both the manufacturing and services sectors, rose to 53 in December, compared to 51.6 in November, the highest in a year.

New orders and export business have increased strongly, leading to increased employment, according to the results of the services survey. New business increased at its fastest pace since May 2015, the survey shows.

"The growth in total new orders and new export business supported optimism among manufacturers and service providers toward the business outlook for the year ahead," Zhong Zhengsheng, director of macroeconomic analysis at CEBM Group, said after the publication of the Caixin report.

"Although China's economic growth continues to face downward pressure, it remains resilient. However, special attention should be paid to whether future policies will become tighter than expected."

China achieved higher-than-expected GDP growth of 6.9 percent in the first nine months of last year, and the whole-year growth could be around 6.8 percent in 2017, according to various economist forecasts, showcasing the global growth engine's economic resilience.

But to ward off potential financial risks and achieve more sustainable growth, last year the country tightened financial regulation, strengthened environmental protection, and moved to strictly control property prices, which had soared in recent years, measures that have also dampened growth.

Analysts have forecast that growth this year could slow slightly. Zhu Baoliang, a senior economist at the State Information Center, said at a recent forum that economic growth could dip to 6.5 percent this year.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-05/287047.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's economic growth remains solid: World Bank *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-10 11:02:15_|_Editor: Yang Yi_





LONDON, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- Growth in China remained solid throughout 2017 and its growth slowdown was well managed, the World Bank (WB) said on Tuesday.

China's trade flows recovered markedly in 2017, with tighter enforcement of capital flow management which "helped ease capital outflows and exchange rate pressures and reverse a reduction in foreign reserves," WB said in its report "Global Economic Prospects" published Tuesday evening.

In the latest report, the bank forecast China's annual economic growth in 2017 at 6.8 percent, a two-basis point increase on its forecast six months ago.

"Currently the growth slowdown in China is very well managed. It is very steady and gradual and the authorities have managed to calibrate it properly," Franziska Lieselotte Ohnsorge, manager of development prospects group at WB, told Xinhua on Tuesday afternoon.

"Reserves are high, government debt is manageable especially compared with advanced economies," said Ohnsorge, who is one of the lead authors of the report of the bank which is headquartered in Washington D.C.

Threats to economic stability are being tackled, said Ohnsorge. "The authorities have already taken a lot of regulatory steps to cool housing markets, to slowly unwind financial vulnerabilities."

"We see the same risk as in other emerging markets, slower than expected growth," she added.

"But the authorities still have ample buffers to absorb or to mitigate any big shock," she noted.

Ohnsorge forecasts that annual GDP growth in China would be between 6 and 6.5 percent over the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China Focus: China 2017 FDI rises to record high, ODI falls *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-16 21:22:53_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





BEIJING, Jan. 16 (Xinhua) -- Foreign direct investment (FDI) in the Chinese mainland grew steadily in 2017, while outbound direct investment declined.

FDI rose 7.9 percent to reach 878 billion yuan (135 billion U.S. dollars), an all-time high, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said in an online statement Tuesday.

According to the MOC, 35,652 foreign-funded companies were set up in China last year, up 27.8 percent from a year before.

MOC official Tang Wenhong attributed the steady momentum to a better business environment, structure and distribution of investment.

In 2017, the government eased restrictions and simplified procedures for foreign investment, the official said.

"The structure of foreign investment continued to improve, with strong investment in high-tech services, which rose 93.2 percent year-on-year to reach 185 billion yuan," he said. Some 66.6 billion yuan flowed into high-tech manufacturing, an increase of 11.3 percent.

FDI into central China registered rapid growth in 2017, with total volume up 22.5 percent year on year to 56.1 billion yuan, faster than the other regions.

Last year, FDI in the 11 free trade zones hit 104 billion yuan, up 18.1 percent year on year, much higher than the national average.

Tang expects foreign investment to keep steady in 2018, despite slow growth and an uncertain world economy.

In contrast, Tuesday's MOC data showed non-financial outbound direct investment (ODI) declined in 2017 amid government curbs on investment overseas.

Chinese investors spent a total of 120 billion U.S. dollars in 6,236 enterprises in 174 countries and regions last year, a 29.4 percent drop.

Han Yong, an MOC official, said that "irrational outbound investment has been curbed."

The country's ODI had grown rapidly in recent years, but Chinese authorities have set stricter rules and advised companies to make investment decisions more carefully following a number of inexplicable investments.

In a document released in August, the State Council said overseas investment in areas including real estate, hotels, cinemas, and entertainment would be limited, while investment in sectors such as gambling would be banned. Investment in 2017 mainly went to leasing and commercial services, manufacturing, wholesale and retail, and information technology.

Non-financial ODI to countries involved in the Belt and Road Initiative has been encouraged. ODI in those countries totaled 14.4 billion U.S. dollars, 12 percent of the total, up from 8.5 percent in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China's GDP growth reached 6.9% in 2017*
By Xin Zhiming | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-01-18 15:09

















China's year-on-year GDP growth reached 6.9 percent in 2017, up from 6.7 percent in 2016, marking the first acceleration since 2011, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Thursday.

The country registered a 6.6 percent industrial output growth last year, compared with 6 percent in 2016.

Fixed-asset growth was 7.2 percent, compared with 8.1 percent in 2016. Real estate investment growth rose by 7 percent, compared with 6.9 percent in 2016.

Retail sales increased by 10.2 percent in 2017 year-on-year, down from 10.4 percent in 2016, the NBS said.

The Chinese economy has been stable and improving and its performance is better than expected, said Ning Jizhe, head of the NBS, in a statement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* FDI inflows to China hit record, slump in U.S., Britain: UNCTAD *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-23 02:58:53_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





GENEVA, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- Global flows of foreign direct investment (FDI) fell by 16 percent in 2017 to an estimated 1.52 trillion U.S. dollars, from a revised 1.81 trillion dollars in 2016, the UN Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) said Monday.

UNCTAD released its Global Investment Trends Monitor and said the results were surprising in view of other positive economic indicators.

"FDI recovery continues to be on a bumpy road," said UNCTAD Secretary-General Mukhisa Kituyi. "While FDI in developing countries remained similar to the previous year, more investment in sectors that can contribute to the Sustainable Development Goals is still badly needed."

A slump in FDI flows to developed countries, down 27 percent, was the principal factor behind the global decline with the such investment down 32 percent in the United States and 90 percent in Britain.

This decline was softened by an 11 percent growth in flows to other developed economies, principally Australia.

Asia was largest region getting FDIs, said James Zhan, Director of UNCTAD's Investment Division, noting that inflows into China reached another record level.

"The decline of global FDI flows is in stark contrast to other macroeconomic variables, such as GDP and trade growth, which saw substantial improvements in 2017," said Zhan at a UN briefing.

"Upward synchronization of the trends in 2018 is probable, but risks are abundant," he cautioned.

FDI to developing economies remained stable, at an estimated 653 billion U.S. dollars, 2 percent more than the previous year.

Flows rose marginally in developing Asia and Latin America and the Caribbean, and remained flat in Africa. Developing Asia regained its position as the largest FDI recipient region in the world, followed by the European Union and North America.

In the world's transition economies, FDI declined by 17 percent to an estimated 55 billion U.S. dollars, mainly due to a drop in the Russia and lackluster inflows across most of the Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China publishes general PMI to better track economy*

2018-01-31 15:01 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's statistics authority, for the first time, published a general purchasing managers' index (PMI) covering both manufacturing and service sectors on Wednesday.

*The general PMI came in at 54.6 for January*, according to a statement of the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS). A reading above 50 indicates expansion and below reflects contraction.

Business activity in the two sectors was previously tracked by two separate indices published monthly, which the NBS said "lacks a way to reflect overall changes in the economy."

While old indices will remain, the new gauge will "provide a new perspective to monitor the macro economy, and enrich and improve the current PMI system," the NBS said, adding that it has undertaken more than two years of research and testing.

The NBS said the general PMI better synchronizes with the country's GDP movement, and is comparable from country to country.

"As of December, countries and regions including the eurozone, the United States, Britain, Germany, and Japan have compiled and published such an index," the NBS said.

China's manufacturing and non-manufacturing PMIs stood at 51.3 and 55.3 in January, respectively.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-31/290896.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Jan factory growth still strong*

2018-02-02 13:30

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China's manufacturing sector sustained growth at multi-month highs in January, a private business survey showed on Thursday, as factories continued to raise output to meet new orders, suggesting resilience in the world's second-largest economy.

The Caixin/Markit Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) was at 51.5 in January, unchanged from the previous month. Analysts surveyed by Reuters had forecast a drop to 51.3.

December's reading was the highest in four months and above the 50-point mark that separates growth from contraction. The solid Caixin PMI readings indicate that China's economy is still expanding strongly as it nurtures new drivers of growth.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/02-02/291244.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tauren Paladin

Wikipedia says that China's 2017 GDP nominal is $11.94 trillion according to IMF. I thought it would be $12.7 trillion. 

India grew less than $200 billion in 2017 lol.


----------



## Han Patriot

Tauren Paladin said:


> Wikipedia says that China's 2017 GDP nominal is $11.94 trillion according to IMF. I thought it would be $12.7 trillion.
> 
> India grew less than $200 billion in 2017 lol.


It's 12.xx trillion, go to NBS.GOV and then convert it into dollar at 6.5, current exchange rate is 6.3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Tauren Paladin said:


> Wikipedia says that China's 2017 GDP nominal is $11.94 trillion according to IMF. I thought it would be $12.7 trillion.
> 
> India grew less than $200 billion in 2017 lol.



That is based on IMF october projections. Chinese currency appreciation was not taken into account as it happened in the second half.

This may change in April projections of IMF.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tauren Paladin said:


> Wikipedia says that China's 2017 GDP nominal is $11.94 trillion according to IMF. I thought it would be $12.7 trillion.
> 
> India grew less than $200 billion in 2017 lol.


Only 200 billion?
@Bussard Ramjet That is fake news!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Only 200 billion?
> @Bussard Ramjet That is fake news!



Ratio is what matters. Last year Chinese nominal GDP grew fast largely due to better prices, and exchange rate appreciation. 

China/India GDP is right now just above 5. I reckon in 10 years it will reduce to between 3 and 4. In the long term the trend is converging. 

Also, the absolute difference between two economies doesn't matter. It is the relative difference.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Ratio is what matters. Last year Chinese nominal GDP grew fast largely due to better prices, and exchange rate appreciation.
> 
> China/India GDP is right now just above 5. I reckon in 10 years it will reduce to between 3 and 4. In the long term the trend is converging.
> 
> Also, the absolute difference between two economies doesn't matter. It is the relative difference.


It is fake news, supa powa is the world's best economy, having better global hunger index rank than North Korea and Sub-Sahara Africa.

China adding entire supa powan economy every 1-3 years is just supa powan dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> It is fake news, supa powa is the world's best economy, having better global hunger index rank than North Korea and Sub-Sahara Africa.



That is certainly not what I said. 



AndrewJin said:


> China adding entire supa powan economy every 1-3 years is just supa powan dream.



Again, that is due to base effect. 

US in 1900s, and 2000s was also growing at an absolute number much larger than China's absolute growth. And was adding one China in few years. However sustained high growth leads to larger base size. 

Similarly, in India's case, India will very easily grow at 10% *nominal* growth rates. So in 7 years will be a 5 trillion economy. 

China's nominal growth rates in absolute amounts will taper off.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That is certainly not what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that is due to base effect.
> 
> US in 1900s, and 2000s was also growing at an absolute number much larger than China's absolute growth. And was adding one China in few years. However sustained high growth leads to larger base size.
> 
> Similarly, in India's case, India will very easily grow at 10% *nominal* growth rates. So in 7 years will be a 5 trillion economy.
> 
> China's nominal growth rates in absolute amounts will taper off.


It's fake news.
Both US and China are adding entire supa powan economy every a couple of years, this s fake news!

But for Supa Powa 2012, the question is ,can they surpass Central China when the latter one has faster nominal growth?
The distance between SP2012 and Central China is getting bigger and bigger!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> It's fake news.
> Both US and China are adding entire supa powan economy every a couple of years, this s fake news!



No, it is not fake news. 

And anyways can you please turn off your trolling mode at least while talking to me?



AndrewJin said:


> But for Supa Powa 2012, the question is ,can they surpass Central China when the latter one has faster nominal growth?



Perhaps not, but than Central China itself will have a larger fraction of China's GDP. 



AndrewJin said:


> The distance between SP2012 and Central China is getting bigger and bigger!



Yes, but distance between India and China will reduce. 

The distance should be measured in relative terms. 

The absolute difference matters little. For example, if US's economy was 20.1 trillion, and China's economy 20 trillion, than there is pretty much no difference in size; meanwhile let's say some country A had a GDP of 100 billion and other country B had GDP of 200 billion, than this difference is huge.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No, it is not fake news.
> 
> And anyways can you please turn off your trolling mode at least while talking to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but than Central China itself will have a larger fraction of China's GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but distance between India and China will reduce.
> 
> The distance should be measured in relative terms.
> 
> The absolute difference matters little. For example, if US's economy was 20.1 trillion, and China's economy 20 trillion, than there is pretty much no difference in size; meanwhile let's say some country A had a GDP of 100 billion and other country B had GDP of 200 billion, than this difference is huge.


I hope Central China could one day have slower nominal growth than sp2012.......
But it seems that it was one day smaller than SP2012 economy, and all of a sudden surpass it!

Same things can be said about Western China vs SP2012...
It won't take long for Western China to surpass SP2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China becomes Vietnam's biggest export market in January: Vietnamese customs*

February 23, 2018

HANOI, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- China overpassed the United States to become Vietnam's biggest export market in January, the General Department of Vietnam Customs said on Friday.

Vietnam exported roughly 3.7 billion U.S. dollars worth of goods to China last month, up 106 percent against January 2017, said the department.

Specifically, Vietnam exported nearly 895 million U.S. dollars worth of phones and their components to China, a 19-fold increase from January 2017; some 691 million U.S. dollars worth of computers, electronic appliances and components, up 80.1 percent; and 296.3 million U.S. dollars worth of vegetables and fruits, up 68.6 percent.

Last month, Vietnam spent nearly 5.8 billion U.S. dollars importing products from China, said the department.


http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0223/c90000-9429228.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's logistics activity picks up as economy firms*

2018-04-10 16:53 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's logistics activity picked up in March as the economy continued to show signs of firming.

The logistics performance index for March came in at 53.4 percent, up from 50 percent in February and ending a falling streak of three consecutive months, according to the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

A reading above 50 percent indicates logistics service expansion while a reading below reflects contraction.

In breakdown, the sub-index for new orders expanded to 52.5 percent from 50.4 percent in February, while that for inventory turnover came in at 50.7 percent, an increase of 5.1 percentage points from the previous month.

The sector's business expectation index remained in the expansionary territory of 61 percent, suggesting expanding activity of both upstream and downstream industries amid improving demand, the NDRC said.

Earlier statistics showed growth as the manufacturing purchasing managers' index rose to 51.5 last month, the strongest level this year and remaining in expansionary territory for 20 straight months.

The NDRC said development of the logistics sector has been stable and improving, which has laid a sound foundation for economic growth in the second quarter.

The country's GDP grew 6.9 percent in 2017. GDP growth data for the first quarter are scheduled to be released on April 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*NBS data point to strong economy*
By Xin Zhiming | China Daily | Updated: 2018-04-18 11:26















Indicating the Chinese economy remained resilient at the start of the year, the nation's GDP registered solid growth in the first quarter, expanding by 6.8 percent year-on-year, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Tuesday.

GDP reached 19.88 trillion yuan ($3.17 trillion) in the first three months.

"The economy is off to a good start," NBS spokesman Xing Zhihong said at a news conference. "The national economy has maintained stable development momentum."

The GDP growth rate has been within the range of 6.7 percent to 6.9 percent for straight 11 quarters, with the jobless rate remaining at low levels.

The NBS data showed that retail sales helped shore up stable growth, climbing by 9.8 percent in the first quarter.

Fixed-asset investment increased by 7.5 percent in the same period, down by 0.4 percentage point from the January-February period.

Industrial output growth reached 6.8 percent in the first quarter, down by 0.4 percentage point from the first two months.

The NBS also said that the surveyed unemployment rates in the first three months were 5 percent in January, down by 0.2 percentage point year-on-year; 5 percent in February, down 0.4 percentage point from a year earlier; and 5.1 in March, down 0.1 percentage point year-on-year.

"First-quarter GDP data is on the positive side," said Zhu Haibin, chief China economist of J.P. Morgan. "It reduced the concern that economic activity has slowed down. If you look at domestic activity indicators, they are holding up very well," he told Reuters.

Despite weak fixed-asset investment growth, real estate development investment increased by 10.4 percent year-on-year in the first three months, beating market expectations and climbing by 0.5 percentage point from the first two months, the NBS said.

Growth of investment in real estate development shows that developers remain upbeat about future sales, said Liu Dongliang, an economist of the China Merchants Bank. "Bolstered by strong real estate investment growth, fixed-asset investment will not slump as some have worried about."

The first-quarter data show that China's economic resilience remains and investors should not become pessimistic toward the country's growth prospects, although the wholeyear GDP growth may ease mildly, said Liu. "It is not hard for China to achieve its GDP growth target for this year, and currently we do not see the possibility of China easing monetary policy (to support growth)."

China set a GDP growth target of 6.5 percent for this year in March.

But Liu warned that some factors, such as possible escalation of China-US trade disputes and the easing growth of infrastructure investment due to regulatory tightening on bank loans, should be closely monitored in judging the growth trend in the second quarter.

Liu Yuanchun, an economist and vice-president of Renmin University of China, said China needs to prepare for uncertainties such as possible export shocks from China-US trade disputes and domestic debt. "External and internal uncertainties may worsen economic fluctuations and cause changes in market expectations."

_Wang Yanfei contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Hey all, just wanted to pop in and ask if China has mandatory medical insurance like Obamacare? If so, what is it like, how is it financed, and what does it cover?

Wanted to ask since Indonesia's system has a large deficit right now and was wondering how other nations handle the problem of providing affordable healthcare to a huge population.


----------



## cirr

*China's Q1 consumer confidence index reaches 10-year high: report*

2018-05-25 16:05:01 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

Chinese consumers reported confidence levels at a ten-year high in the first quarter of this year, according to global market intelligence provider Nielsen's latest survey.

The Nielsen's China's Consumer Confidence Index (CCI) climbed one point quarter on quarter to 115 points in Q1, the highest score over the past 10 years.

Nielsen's CCI index measures perceptions of local job prospects, personal finance and immediate spending intentions. Consumer confidence levels above and below a baseline of 100 indicate degrees of optimism and pessimism, respectively.

The steady expansion shows China's economy developed in a steady manner as the three main drivers of economic growth -- consumption, investment and exports -- continued their strong run, according to Nielsen.

Official data showed that China's GDP growth remained stable in the first quarter, up 6.8 percent year on year, which laid a solid foundation for CCI's steady growth. Consumption contributed 77.2 percent of the country's Q1 economic expansion.

"As China's economy maintains steady growth, innovation and emerging industries are creating opportunity and improving overall employment expectations," said Tina Ding, vice president of Nielsen China, adding that domestic demand has become the main driver for economic development and continues to be a catalyst behind Chinese consumers' willingness to spend.

Nielsen pointed out that CCI's Q1 increase was a result of a combination of job prospects, personal finance, and willingness to spend.

Specifically, job prospects surged to 77 in the first quarter, three points higher from the last quarter. Personal finance and the willingness to spend maintained steady growth, and both figures increased one point quarter on quarter to 71 and 62, respectively, the Nielsen report showed.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/economy/2018-05-25/detail-ifyuqkxh5546838.shtml


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese A-shares debuts in MSCI*
By Paul Welitzkin in New York | China Daily USA | Updated: 2018-06-01 14:53



A list of 234 China A-shares will be added to MSCI’s market indexes, including the MSCI Emerging Markets Index, on June 1. [Photo/VCG]

China's ascension on to the global financial stage continues as index-provider MSCI Inc included Chinese mainland-traded Chinese equities or A-shares.

Starting Friday, MSCI will add 234 Chinese A-share companies to its indices, including the MSCI Emerging Markets Index, which has about $1.5 trillion in assets benchmarked to it. Asset managers, pension funds, insurers and individual investors hold passive investments like an exchange-traded fund or mutual fund that track an MSCI index like emerging markets.

Bin Shi, head of China equities at UBS Asset Management, said MSCI's inclusion of A-shares confirms China's economic reform progress.

"Up to now, we feel that many global investors haven't fully recognized this fact," he said. "Now that inclusion has happened, investors will realize how far programs like the Shanghai and Shenzhen Stock Connects have gone to integrate

China's on-shore markets with the global financial "system."

When MSCI announced it would add the Chinese shares a year ago, it triggered a rally in'Chinese blue chips. Sherwood Zhang, portfolio manager of the Matthews China Dividend Fund, said that recent market history indicates that when the emerging market index adds new countries, it actually underperforms.

"Pakistan is a good example, with the index underperforming when the country was added," Zhang explained. "The reason is that active investors typically start investing in the market before passive investors, who are driven more by the benchmark.

"When inflows from passive investors start to enter the market, valuations begin
to rise and fundamental investors often start to take profits. However, there is one difference when it comes to A-share inclusion, in that there will be a phased-in approach and so the passive inflows might be more gradual."

"The fear of a US-China trade war might affect global investors' sentiment towards China, but this is unlikely to impact MSCI's decision," Zhang said.

Brendan Ahern, chief investment officer of Krane Funds "Advisors, noted that the stocks being added have the largest sector weight in financial, industrial, consumer staples and consumer discretionary sectors.

"It is important for investors to recognize that MSCI is adding only a small weight to these 234 companies, though it will grow to be an additional 17 percent more exposure to China upon full inclusion," Ahern said.

"This will raise China's weight in MSCI Emerging Markets from 30 percent to over 40 percent. I expect the inclusion process to take between three to five years."

UBS' Shi said the MSCI inclusion is likely to spur more reforms in China.

"China's government is committed to further reforms, as shown by recent news on opening up the financial sector to foreign investors, increasing daily trading quotas on the Stock Connects, and potentially extending the Stock Connect program to London," Shi said.

"As China opens further, we expect A-shares to account for a larger share of global benchmarks in the future," he added.


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh

*Xiaomi files China’s first CDR application*
CGTN
2018-06-08 22:07 GMT+8




Xiaomi, China’s smartphone maker, submitted the country’s first application on Thursday to issue a CDR (Chinese Depositary Receipt), according to Chinese securities regulator’s website.

The Beijing-based company filed a prospectus for an IPO in Hong Kong last month with as much as 10 billion US dollars expected to be raised.

The IPO is set to be the largest listing globally in four years and one of the first in the city under new rules designed to attract tech listings, according to Reuters. 

China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) launched rules on issuing CDRs late Wednesday, allowing domestic flotation of overseas-listed innovators and also encouraging fast-growing companies to list at home. 

If Xiaomi becomes the first one to dual-list through CDR, its CDR portion would be likely to account for up 30 percent of its total fundraising size, Reuters reported.

*Ambition in globalization*

The market’s high expectation is backed by Xiaomi’s strong sales.

In the first quarter of 2018, Xiaomi is again the world's fourth largest smartphone brand in terms of shipments, with a year-on-year growth rate of 87.8 percent, according to the latest report from the International Data Corporation (IDC).

It has been working on expanding its market across the world.

After China and India, Xiaomi is trying to get a foothold in Europe, starting with opening a store in Madrid last November. 

Xiaomi also plans to enter Britain, Germany and the Netherlands although faced with fierce competition from Apple, Samsung, Chinese brands Huawei and ZTE.


----------



## JSCh

Sunday, July 01, 2018, 12:06
*Asia economies discuss trade pact amid rising protectionism*
By Associated Press



Asian trade ministers pose for a photo during the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) meeting in Tokyo, July 1, 2018. (SADAYUKI GOTO/KYODO NEWS VIA AP)

TOKYO — Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on Sunday called for an early conclusion of a regional trade pact that ensures free and rules-based commerce in the face of an increasingly protectionist United states under President Donald Trump.

*As we are faced with concerns of the rise of protectionism in the world, all of us in Asia must unite, and our future depends on whether we can keep hoisting our flagship principle of free and fair trade. *

*Shinzo Abe*, Prime Minister, Japan​
Japan co-chairs the *Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership*, or RCEP, with Singapore, and seeks to take leadership in shaping the pact as an alternative to a Pacific Rim free-trade grouping that Trump abandoned early this year.

In his opening remarks to a meeting of 16 Asian trade ministers, Abe said a pact among the countries that together make up half the global population has an enormous growth potential.

*READ MORE: **RCEP leaders reaffirm pledge to reach FTA agreement*

"As we are faced with concerns of the rise of protectionism in the world, all of us in Asia must unite, and our future depends on whether we can keep hoisting our flagship principle of free and fair trade," Abe said at the meeting in Tokyo. 

He said RCEP is increasingly getting more attention from the rest of the world amid concerns of protectionism, so "Let us be as one and achieve a free, fair and rules-based market in this region."

Trump, who says he prefers bilateral deals, has pulled the US out of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, leaving the remaining 11 countries from Chile to New Zealand to work on a revamped version of that pact.

Trump has imposed high tariffs on steel and aluminum imports and has threatened to add automobiles to reduce America's trade deficit. 

*ALSO READ: **China pledges to work for early conclusion of RCEP*



Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe speaks during the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) meeting in Tokyo, July 1, 2018. Trade ministers from 16 Asian countries are meeting in Tokyo on a regional trade pact, highlighting efforts to ensure free and rules-based commerce in the face of an increasingly protectionist United States under President Donald Trump. (SADAYUKI GOTO/KYODO NEWS VIA AP)

Japan, already hit by increased US steel and aluminum tariffs, has told the World Trade Organization (WTO) it may retaliate against US goods totaling about 50 billion yen (US$450 million). Japan's government on Friday warned the US Department of Commerce that a higher US tariff on auto imports could backfire, jeopardizing hundreds of thousands of American jobs created by Japanese automobile industry-related companies, raising prices for US consumers and causing a disaster for the US and global economy.

Trump's moves have resonated in Asia, where many countries have prospered thanks to free trade and the expansion of global supply chains.



Asian trade ministers sit during the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) meeting in Tokyo, July 1, 2018. (SADAYUKI GOTO/KYODO NEWS VIA AP)

Japan hopes to conclude the RCEP pact by the end of this year. Members of the initiative, launched in 2013, however still struggle with issues including tariffs, trade in services and investment rules, as well as protection for intellectual property rights.

RCEP also includes Southeast Asia, Australia, New Zealand, India and South Korea.


----------



## JSCh

*China has cut tariffs five times on daily consumer goods since 2015*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2018/6/29 18:00:28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China, India could see biggest benefit from APTA tariff cut: experts*
By Campos Santiago Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/1 20:53:39

*Rise in imports set to increase regional integration*

Tariffs on thousands of products from Asia-Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA) member countries have been cut, effective from Sunday, China's Ministry of Commerce said in a public statement, a move that will help integrate regional economies as China implements its latest round of opening-up and pushes to expand its imports.

"China needs more suppliers of goods given the recent trade troubles with the US," said Lin Guijun, vice president at the University of International Business and Economics.

"Reducing tariffs will open China's large and growing import market to countries in the region, which will help their economic growth and further integrate the regional economies, as well as helping projects along the routes of the Belt and Road [B&R] initiative in the region," Lin told the Global Times on Sunday.

The six members of APTA - China, India, South Korea, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Laos - will slash tariffs by an average of 33 percent on 10,312 product categories.

Laos and Bangladesh, the two least developed countries in the bloc, will enjoy further reductions of up to 86 percent for more than 1,000 products. Experts noted that this round of trade liberalization will be beneficial for all parties.

"The economy of China and those of the other APTA members are very complementary," Chen Fengying, an expert at the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations, explained to the Global Times on Sunday.

"China needs to increase its imports, so it is only natural that we give better access to countries with which we have good relations," noted Chen.

China and India, the biggest countries in APTA, might see the biggest effects from the tariff reduction, according to Lin.

"The recent visit by Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi to China and now this round of tariff cuts show that relations between China and India are growing more stable. India has a very considerable economic weight, and we hope the two countries can strengthen their cooperation to help economic development in the region," said Lin.

Other tariff cuts announced by China earlier this year also came into force on Sunday, including tariffs on automobiles and consumer items such as food.

A tariff cut on fish imports will provide savings of 70 million Norwegian krone ($8.6 million), reported Norwegian news site Dagens Næringsliv on Saturday. 

Norway has shown support for the B&R initiative and is a founding member of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank.


----------



## JSCh

*China’s sovereign wealth fund surpasses $941.4 bln: CIC annual report*
CGTN's Liu Jing
2018-07-09 18:27 GMT+8




China Investment Corporation (CIC)’s overseas investments hit a record high of 17.59 percent net return denominated in USD, according to the annual report 2017 of CIC which released on Monday.

According to the report, by the end of 2017, CIC's overseas investments had generated a net cumulative annualized return of 5.94 percent.

Based in Beijing, the total assets of CIC, the country's sovereign wealth fund surpassed 941.4 billion US dollars as of December, 2017, which translated into a cumulative annualized growth rate of the state-owned capital had reached 14.51 percent.



Based in Beijing, the total assets of CIC had surpassed $941.4 billion as of December, 2017. /CGTN Photo

Tu Guangshao, Vice Chairman and President of CIC, said that In terms of scale, it is equivalent to re-creating three CIC companies after ten years' development.

CIC, founded in 2007 with a registered capital of 200 billion US dollars, is a wholly state-owned vehicle that helps diversify China’s foreign exchange holdings and seek maximum returns for its shareholders within acceptable risk tolerance.

43.6 percent of CIC's overseas investment was in public equities by the end of 2017, followed by alternative assets, fixed incomes, cash and others, the report said. Around two-thirds of the investment was externally managed.












Moreover, talking about the domestic equity, CIC said that by the end of 2017, state-owned financial capital under Central Huijin's management had reached 4.1 trillion yuan (about 619 billion US dollars) the total assets of Central Huijin's holding companies were 112 trillion yuan, representing a year-on-year growth of 8 percent.

“This year marks the 40th anniversary since China embarked on its economic program of reform and opening-up. For CIC, it will be the juncture for journeying into its second decade,” Tu said.

“To thrive and prosper, CIC will advance new development plans, build institutional capacity, and implement new ways for outbound investment and state-owned financial capital management.”


----------



## bobsm

*Trade Barriers Will Not Stop China’s Rise*
Jul 9, 2018 ADAIR TURNER

If, back in the 1980s and 1990s, the US government, rather than arguing for Chinese economic opening, had prohibited any US company from investing there, China’s rise would have been significantly delayed, though not permanently prevented. Because that did not happen, China’s rise is now self-sustaining.

LONDON – There are widespread worries that US President Donald Trump’s protectionism will erode the long-term benefits of global trade. There are also hopes, mostly among Trump’s supporters – including many US companies – that tough policies can prevent China from becoming America’s technological equal. But worries about the long-term impact of reduced global trade may be exaggerated, and the hope of keeping China down has no chance of being fulfilled.

Trade occurs for three reasons. For starters, countries have different inherent resources: some have oil, others copper; some grow bananas, others wheat. If that trade were stopped, global prosperity would suffer. But trade in commodities and agricultural goods actually counts for a minor share of total trade, and will undoubtedly continue to do so.

Trade also reflects differences in labor costs. Low-cost countries produce labor-intensive manufactured goods, using machinery imported from high-labor-cost countries. As economists such as MIT’s David Autor have shown the impact of this in developed countries can be both bad for some workers and good for company profits. But it can be extremely good for any developing country that fosters a fruitful balance of inward investment and local entrepreneurship and uses the proceeds of export-led growth to invest in infrastructure and skills. China’s dramatic economic success would have been impossible without trade initially driven by labor-cost differences.

In the future, however, this type of trade will probably become less important. With wages in China now rising rapidly, its labor-cost advantage is fast diminishing. And while many people assume that manufacturing will then move to other low-wage countries – say, in Africa – much of it may return to advanced economies, though to highly automated factories that create very few jobs.

Finally, specialization and economies of scale in manufacturing, research and development, and brands generate trade between equally rich countries. European luxury cars are exported to the US, Harley Davidsons are imported into Europe, and multiple highly specialized items of capital equipment are traded in both directions.

Once these trade connections are in place, any sudden change in tariffs will be severely disruptive. So Trump’s policies undoubtedly pose a major short-term threat to global growth. But in the long term, trade between continents of roughly equal income per capita is less crucial to prosperity than often assumed.

The key issue is how large an economic area is needed to foster economies of scale and complex integrated supply chains while still maintaining intense competition among multiple firms. If a country like Ireland, with a population of five million, tried to be self-sufficient in all goods, its income would be a fraction of today’s level. Even if much larger Britain, France, or Germany attempted autarky, the hit to productivity and living standards would be very large.

But China’s continental economy of 1.4 billion people could achieve almost all possible economies of scale while still maintaining intense internal competition; in principle, India could, too. The United States, with 300-plus million people, would suffer only slightly if it exported and imported little beyond its borders, and the same is true for the European Union’s single market of 520 million.

Beyond some point, the potential benefits of wider trade between equally rich countries inevitably decline. If there was less trade among the continental-scale economies of China, the US, and Europe in 2050 than there is today, the direct impact on living standards would be small.

What would be lost without global trade – and even more so without investment flows – would be the transfer of knowledge, technology, and best practices. China’s economic takeoff began with labor-cost arbitrage, but has been sustained by massive knowledge transfer. And while a small element of that transfer reflected industrial espionage, the vast majority was automatic, legal, and inevitable.

Chinese workers and managers employed by Western companies learned new techniques. Suppliers had to meet high standards, and local entrepreneurs could then draw on quality supply chains to compete. Joint ventures inevitably led to knowledge transfer to local partners, and Western companies willingly entered them to gain access to China’s huge internal market.

The US is now worried about China’s rising technological prowess. Businesses regret the loss of economic rents that arise from superior technology and intellectual property; and national security hawks worry about the potential geopolitical consequences of America’s eroding technological edge. Tariffs on Chinese goods are in part a response to such concerns, and limits on Chinese acquisitions of American high-tech companies address this perceived threat directly.

But it is simply too late. If, back in the 1980s and 1990s, the US government, rather than arguing for Chinese economic opening, had prohibited any US company from investing there, China’s rise would have been significantly delayed, though not permanently prevented.

Because that did not happen, *China’s rise is now self-sustaining. A huge and increasingly affluent domestic market will make exports less vital to growth. Rapidly rising wages are creating strong incentives for best-practice application of robotics, and China’s companies are becoming cutting-edge innovators in artificial intelligence, electric vehicles, and renewable energy. And President Xi Jinping’s “Made in China 2025” program will help foster a shift to high-value manufacturing supported by Chinese domestic R&D. Even if the US now slammed the trade and investment doors shut, it would make little difference to China’s rising economic and political power.*

*That is not true of poorer developing economies, such as India and all of Africa, which hope to emulate China’s rapid rise. These economies already face the threat that automation will foreclose job creation in export-oriented factories. The most important priority amid today’s Trump-induced turmoil is to ensure that such challenges are not exacerbated by harmful restrictions on trade.*


https://www.project-syndicate.org/c...-no-longer-stop-china-by-adair-turner-2018-07

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> Because that did not happen, *China’s rise is now self-sustaining. A huge and increasingly affluent domestic market will make exports less vital to growth. Rapidly rising wages are creating strong incentives for best-practice application of robotics, and China’s companies are becoming cutting-edge innovators in artificial intelligence, electric vehicles, and renewable energy. And President Xi Jinping’s “Made in China 2025” program will help foster a shift to high-value manufacturing supported by Chinese domestic R&D. Even if the US now slammed the trade and investment doors shut, it would make little difference to China’s rising economic and political power.*
> 
> *That is not true of poorer developing economies, such as India and all of Africa, which hope to emulate China’s rapid rise. These economies already face the threat that automation will foreclose job creation in export-oriented factories. The most important priority amid today’s Trump-induced turmoil is to ensure that such challenges are not exacerbated by harmful restrictions on trade.*
> 
> 
> https://www.project-syndicate.org/c...-no-longer-stop-china-by-adair-turner-2018-07



But Indians jump up and down any time the US imposes tariffs on China. In their mind, what does not come to China should end up in India. Why? Because India is not a red tape haven, not inefficient, does not suffer from bad infrastructure and logistics, and has a world-class work force.

But, put that aside, the trade war by the US has come at the right moment for China. This is a strange case in which a declining major power facilitates (for decades) the emergence of another major power. 

The US does things at the right time to facilitate China's rise. Like they did in the SCS. Now they are doing with trade. In the near future, likely they will be doing with respect to Taiwan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> But Indians jump up and down a


thats what monkeys do aside from shitting on the streets


----------



## JSCh

*NBS data shows China’s economy remains sound despite trade row*
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/16 20:09:41

China's economy grew by 6.7 percent year-on-year in the second quarter, 0.1 percentage points lower than in the first quarter, data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed on Monday. 

In the first half of 2018, the country's economy grew by 6.8 percent, NBS said. 

That was the 12th consecutive quarterly performance between 6.7 and 6.9 percent, and was well above the government's 6.5 percent annual growth target. 

During the first half of the year, medium and large industrial companies grew by 6.7 percent year-on-year. 

The service sector expanded by 7.6 percent, while fixed-asset investment grew by 6 percent, according to NBS.

*Trade row impact*

The economic data comes as trade tensions rise between China and the US, the world's largest economy. 

NBS spokesperson Mao Shengyong told reporters that the impact of Sino-US trade tensions was limited during the first half of the year. 

"If there is any impact, it is relatively limited," Mao said. "We will monitor the situation in the second half of the year before reaching a conclusion."

Cong Yi, an economics professor at the Tianjin University of Finance and Economics, said the limited impact from the China-US trade row proves China's successful economic transformation since 2013. 

"The contribution of exports to growth has been drastically reduced from over 60 percent to about 30 percent. Trade with countries and regions other than the US has been successfully implemented, and the importance of the US as a major export destination has been gradually reduced in the past years," Cong told the Global Times on Monday.

Since domestic demand and new growth engines have spearheaded the growth momentum, the trade tensions have not had a major impact on China's economic growth, Cong said.

Lian Ping, an economist at the Bank of Communications, said in a research note that the impact of US tariffs should not be overstated. 

The US has imposed tariffs on products from the EU, Canada, Mexico, India, Russia and China. 

When US consumers feel the weight of these tariffs, there will be pressure in the US on the Trump administration to change course.

Flexible Chinese policies and the already depreciated yuan will also help China absorb the impact of the trade row, Lian said. 

Mao said the trade row unilaterally started by the US will have an impact on both economies, disrupt global supply chains, thus affecting global economic recovery and the continued growth of global trade. 

*Second half pressure*

Mao also said despite rising uncertainties overseas and the domestic economic transformation reaching a crucial stage, the nation's economy will continue to sustain stable and positive growth, with encouraging signs in consumption and investment. 

Mao said investment in manufacturing and real estate is expected to sustain growth in the second half of the year. The period will also see fast-tracked infrastructure projects. 

The growth in consumption is being led by rising household incomes, a structural shift toward consumption and increasing imports.

Niu Li, director of the State Information Center's Macroeconomic Research Office, told the Global Times on Monday that the 6.8 percent growth rate is one of the fastest growth rates among major economies, and offers some room for adjustments in the second half, as the annual GDP target has been set at around 6.5 percent. 

"Besides the trade row, the slowdown in global economic growth, upheavals in Argentina and Venezuela, and domestic campaigns on deleveraging and phasing out outdated industrial capacity are also likely to put pressure on second half growth," Niu said.

However, with help from stimulus measures, domestic demand will enjoy considerable room for growth, Niu said, provided that incomes continue to rise.

Cong agrees, saying the domestic market has enough room to accommodate an upgrade in domestic industries and a structural transformation. 

Liu Dongliang, a senior analyst at China Merchants Bank, told the Global Times in an email on Monday that further deleveraging may slow economic growth, prompting a discussion on implementing stabilizing measures.


----------



## JSCh

*China accelerates FTA negotiations with 13 underway*
Xinhua Finance in Beijing
2018-07-30 10:08




China is now engaged in 13 free trade agreement (FTA) negotiations, including the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP), the China-Japan-ROK FTA, the China-Norway FTA, the China-Israel FTA, the China-Panama FTA, and the China-Singapore FTA upgrade, said Gao Feng, spokesman of the Ministry of Commerce (MOC), quoted by the Xinhua-run Economic Information Daily on Monday.

In addition, China is also conducting joint research of the FTA feasibility or upgrade with ten countries, Gao added. 

China hopes to build a high-standard free trade area network that is in line with its own development level, and work with free trade partners to enhance the level of liberalization and facilitation of goods, services and investment, jointly cultivate global markets, further promote the construction of an open world economy, and make contributions to stable and healthy development of the global economy, said Gao.

Since 2002, China has signed 16 FTAs with 24 countries and regions, with its free trade partners throughout Asia, Oceania, South America and Europe. 

Recently, the country has been vigorously promoting the FTA negotiations. 

From July 22 to 27, the 23rd round of RCEP negotiations was held in Bangkok, Thailand. 

On July 13, a China-ROK FTA negotiation was held in Beijing. The two sides held further consultations on service trade and investment, and made positive progress in the negotiation. 

From July 4 to July 6, the seventh round of negotiations on the China-Singapore FTA upgrade was held in Beijing. The two sides held consultations on issues such as service trade, investment, and rules of origin, trade relief and economic cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

NEWS | PHYSICS | 31 JULY 2018
*Physicists barge in on economists. Predictions ensue*
*A radical simplification of economic forecasting models produces interesting, if controversial, results. Michael Lucy reports.*






Economic modelling of cities – in this case, Tokyo – is vastly complex and requires hundreds of variables.​
Deep down every physicist believes that, if they only had a spare six months, they could put the messy human science of economics on a more precise and rational footing. A team of Italian physicists is trying to make the daydream a reality, but they are finding the job takes a little longer.

“We have been working on this for around six years now,” says Andrea Tacchella of the Institute for Complex Systems in Rome, the first author of a paper on the research published in the journal _Nature Physics_.

Led by Luciano Pietronero of Sapienza University of Rome, the researchers used publicly available export data to produce five-year gross domestic product (GDP) forecasts for countries around the world. The results are on average 25% more accurate than those of the International Monetary Fund.

The field of economic complexity studies the economy with tools from the discipline-straddling science of complex systems. It involves webs of large numbers of elements (such as atoms, or animals or companies) that interact with each other in complicated, non-linear ways. These interactions create coherent structures and “emergent” properties.

Seen in this way, economics bears a relationship to the flow of a turbulent fluid or the behaviour of a traffic jam, and might – just might – be described by a relatively simple set of rules.

The team’s aim, they write, is a “fundamental rethinking of economic modelling hat goes in the direction of a more scientific and less dogmatic approach”.

A country’s economy is a complex system par excellence: millions of individual humans interacting with each other in a movable maze of possibilities and constraints ranging from the physical availability of resources to education levels and fiscal policies, all while the country itself is furiously exchanging goods, services and people with the rest of the world.

Traditional forecasting techniques might try to take hundreds of these variables into account, but Pietronero’s team instead aimed at radical simplification. They built a model with only two variables: the first is the country’s current GDP and the second what they call “economic fitness”.

“Fitness is an indicator of how much a country’s export products are diversified, weighted by how complex its products are,” says Tacchella. So, the broader the range of products a country exports, and the more complex they are, the more fit it is deemed to be and the more strongly its GDP is likely to grow. (An extra non-linear snarl is added by the calculation of the complexity of a product: it is determined by the fitness of all the countries that produce it.)

The results are certainly promising. In 2015, the method correctly suggested the Chinese economy would keep growing strongly, when many other forecasts said it was headed for a sharp slump. And retrospective use of the method revealed trouble ahead for Brazil and Russia as early as 2005, when the likes of Goldman Sachs were predicting they would be economic powerhouses of the twenty-first century.

Economic fitness is slowly making inroads into the economic profession. “We have many positive interactions with economists,” says Tacchella, but he concedes that there is “some resistance from the most conservative”.

One economist who has reservations is Mikhail Anufriev of the University of Technology Sydney in Australia. “Using export data as a proxy for country competitiveness is a good idea,” he notes, but he’d like to see more detail about the method and its results.

“The choice of IMF forecasts as a comparison basis for the new method is somewhat unconventional,” he adds, since they are not made transparently, and Pietronero’s team may simply be removing hidden biases in the IMF forecasts. “This is closer to a machine learning approach than dynamic system modelling,” he says.

In the end, the market will decide. Pietronero’s group have been working for the last two years with the World Bank in Washington DC, and the World Bank’s sister organisation the International Finance Corporation is already using economic fitness to guide its decisions. The bank is now publishing economic fitness data on its website.

The Chinese and Italian governments are also interested, according to Pietronero, as is the EU Commission.

Next up on the research agenda? Predicting innovation itself, says Tacchella: “This comes with new challenges, because predicting innovation means predicting something that by definition has never been.”

_MICHAEL LUCY is features editor of Cosmos.

_
Physicists barge in on economists. Predictions ensue | Cosmos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OguzSenturk

http://www.mynet.com/haber/guncel/c...i-cinsinden-tahvil-ihraci-yapiyoruz-4310190-1

Turkey decides to drop western economical dependence, declared that she will take loans from China, took first loan in Chinese Yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AlohanAkua

Seems I can't start posts yet, or post links, so I'm pasting this here (courtesy of Gizmodo):

*Christopher Robin Won't Release in China, and It Could Be for a Very Odd Reason*



James Whitbrook
Yesterday 12:15pm
Filed to: CHRISTOPHER ROBIN
72.6K
87Save




The denizens of the Hundred Acre Woods won’t be making a trip to China any time soon.
Photo: Disney
Most of the world will get to see the depressing adventures of a grown-up Christopher Robin in Disney’s _Christopher Robin_ live-action movie this month, but China won’t—because the country’s film authorities have just denied the film a release, with rumors swirling about an old meme as the possible reason.

Since the ‘90s, China has had a quota for the amount of foreign films that are given official releases in the country. Although the amount and scope of films accepted has broadened considerably since the earliest forms of the quota (just 10 foreign films were allowed when it was first introduced in 1994), not every major Western release makes it over to the country. _Christopher Robin_ is the latest film to be denied a release—Disney’s second this year, after _A Wrinkle in Time_—but the Hollywood Reporter alleges that the decision to deny Pooh and friends a trip to the lucrative Chinese box office might have more to do with the silly old bear himself rather than China’s usual restrictions on foreign films.



In recent years, the Chinese government has cracked down on the sharing of Winnie the Pooh pictures on Chinese social media platforms—among other things—after the honey-loving bear became a meme comparison for the country’s President, Xi Jinping. The meme started floating around in 2013, but crackdowns on Pooh’s likeness allegedly ramped up last year—just a few months ago, Chinese authorities blocked HBO broadcasts in the country after _Last Week Tonight_ included a segment joking about the Pooh comparisons to Xi. Host John Oliver said in the segment, “Apparently, Xi Jingping is very sensitive about his perceived resemblance to Winnie the Pooh.”


Given that Pooh obviously plays a rather large role in _Christopher Robin_, maybe the alleged crackdown on the poor bear _did_ play a role in the film’s lack of a release. But we don’t know for sure—THR only had one anonymous source for the claims and also notes that China’s typical restrictions on the number of foreign films being released could just as likely be the reason, rather than any acrimony about Pooh in relation to Xi Jinping.

We’ve reached out to Disney for a comment on China’s refusal to release _Christopher Robin_, and we’ll update this post if we hear more.


----------



## JSCh

Friday, August 10, 2018, 13:49
*Foreign investors keep buying China stocks as markets go wild*
By Bloomberg





Stock price movements are seen on a screen at a securities company in Beijing on July 11, 2018. (NICOLAS ASFOURI / AFP)​
Slumping stocks and market volatility aren’t holding back foreign investors from snapping up Chinese shares.

*Foreign investors’ buying remains very robust despite the weak performance this year - many of them are long-term institutional funds*

*Steven Leung,* Executive Director, Uob Kay Hian (Hong Kong) Ltd​
Foreign investors bought net 20 billion yuan (US$2.9 billion) mainland shares through Hong Kong links from July 25 through Wednesday, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. In that time the Shanghai Composite Index tumbled to a two and a half-year low before enjoying its best day in two years, whipsawing between gains and losses to send its volatility higher. The daily quota usage on Thursday reached the highest since early June, when A-shares had recently been included in MSCI Inc.’s benchmark gauges.

"Foreign investors’ buying remains very robust despite the weak performance this year - many of them are long-term institutional funds," said Steven Leung, executive director at Uob Kay Hian (Hong Kong) Ltd. "They’re not so pessimistic about China’s economic growth in the longer term. There’s also a consensus that MSCI would continue to add to its weighting of A-shares, so some investors would take the market rout as an opportunity to add."

Concerns over China’s economic slowdown, an escalating trade dispute with the US and a weakening yuan have sapped sentiment in mainland markets, where domestic retail investors dominate. The Shanghai gauge has dropped 16 percent year-to-date to become one of the worst performers in the world, yet foreign investors have purchased some 200 billion yuan of stocks. The average daily net purchase this year is about 60 percent higher than the same period in 2017, according to data on quota usage. Shares surged on Thursday on news regulators plan to further open the stock market to foreign investors.

Southbound flows have not reciprocated though. Mainland investors pulled out net HK$7.5 billion (US$955 million) last week out of Hong Kong stocks through the same links, the third-biggest weekly total on record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firms see more revenue from projects along Belt and Road*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-11 16:04:41|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Aug. 11 (Xinhua) -- The combined revenue of Chinese companies from contracted engineering projects in countries along the Belt and Road (B&R) rose 17.8 percent in the first half of 2018, data from the Ministry of Commerce showed.

In H1, Chinese companies saw total revenue of 38.95 billion U.S. dollars from contracted engineering projects along the B&R, accounting for 53.5 percent of the country's total, the ministry said in a statement.

Chinese firms signed 1,922 new engineering contracts in 61 B&R countries, with a total contract value of 47.79 billion dollars.

The ministry also said that direct investment in countries along the B&R by Chinese firms dropped 15 percent to 7.68 billion dollars in the same period.

The primary destinations of the direct investment included Singapore, Laos, Malaysia, Vietnam, Pakistan, Indonesia, Thailand, and Cambodia.

Li Tianguo, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said the Belt and Road Initiative helps China and countries along the routes reach more consensuses in infrastructure construction, which has been a bottleneck for Asian economic development.

This year marks the fifth anniversary of the Belt and Road Initiative, a transnational network connecting Asia with Europe, Africa and beyond, promoting common development among all countries involved.

In H1, China's goods trade increased 7.9 percent year on year, while the rise for trade with Belt and Road countries was 2.5 percentage points higher, customs data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Trend of capital inflows to steady RMB*
By Chen Jia | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-14 03:37
















An employee counts Chinese one-hundred yuan banknotes at the Bank of China Hong Kong Ltd headquarters in Hong Kong. [Photo/VCG]

Analysts optimistic on China's appeal to foreign investors, improved policies

China has seen steady growth of capital inflows in the first half this year, in terms of both foreign direct investment and holdings of onshore financial products, despite global trade tensions and currency turmoil in some emerging markets.

Analysts say the trend may continue in the coming months, which will help support a stable yuan and balance cross-border capital flows. As a wider opening-up of the country's financial sector unfolds, foreign investor confidence in the Chinese economy will be strengthened further, they said.

"Increases of capital inflows are just the beginning of a long-term trend in which China will receive more attention from foreign investors," said Zhu Haibin, chief China economist and head of China equity strategy at J.P. Morgan.

His comment came after the country's foreign exchange regulator, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange, reported on Thursday $3.47 billion in FDI in China's financial institutions in the April-June period.

In the meantime, capital outflow from Chinese financial institutions, including banks, insurers and securities brokers, stood at $2.59 billion, leading to a net $881 million in capital inflows from overseas in the second quarter, up from $798 million in the first quarter, according to the administration.

Total FDI, which also includes investments in nonfinancial sectors, rose 4.1 percent year-on-year to $68.32 billion in the first six months, according to the Ministry of Commerce.

In late June, China unveiled a shortened negative list for foreign investment. A negative list is a list of areas where investment is prohibited; all other areas are presumed to be open.

"Looking at the data for the first half of the year, foreign investors maintained their enthusiasm in the Chinese market," said Huo Jianguo, vice-chairman of the China Society for WTO Studies.

Bai Ming, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, attributed the stable FDI growth largely to a series of measures China has taken to open up wider.

Foreign investors also increased financial injections into the Chinese mainland's bond and stock markets during the same period. According to the central bank, by the end of June, foreign investors increased their holdings of renminbi bonds to 1.6 trillion yuan ($232.6 billion), up by 404.1 billion yuan from the end of last year.

June, especially, saw the largest overseas investment in almost two years in China's $12 trillion bond market, the world's third largest. During that time, the country has steadily opened that market to international investors, which may partially balance domestic pressures to take money out.

For the domestic A-share market, foreign investment has increased by a record 100.5 billion yuan during the first half, according to officials.

Steady growth of capital inflows will ease capital outflow pressure and support foreign exchange dynamics and the renminbi, although some foreign investors are still cautious about the escalated trade tensions, said Zhang Yu, an economist at Huachuang Securities.

MSCI Emerging Market Index, one of the world's major stock indexes, decided to include China's A shares last year. It was a catalyst for investments in China by foreign institutional investors, just like their improved access to China's onshore bond market was also a contributing factor, according to Zhu of J.P. Morgan.

The ongoing resurgence in the US dollar across the global currency markets has played a role in triggering currency fluctuations in some emerging markets, including Turkey, Russia and South Africa.

China's foreign exchange reserves, however, unexpectedly increased in July to $3.12 trillion despite the recent weakening of the renminbi, which will help stabilize investor expectations and anchor the renminbi, said Guan Tao, former director of the international payments department of the State Administration of Foreign Exchange.

The country's ongoing structural reform to maintain sustainable and high-quality growth will contribute to a more positive outlook for the renminbi among foreign investors, Guan said. Domestic financial infrastructure, such as the cross-border payment and settlement system, information disclosure platform and the fund trusteeship, have been improving at a fast pace, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Finishes Property Destocking, Sinking Inventories to 50-Month Low, Analysts Say*
XU WEI 
DATE: WED, 08/15/2018 - 17:28 / SOURCE:YICAI


China Finishes Property Destocking, Sinking Inventories to 50-Month Low, Analysts Say

(Yicai Global) Aug. 15 -- China's housing market remains stable overall and is moving in a positive direction, with inventories falling to a 50-month low, analysts said.

Though no sign of loosening real estate policy looms, property investment and sales have improved moderately, with investment growth rising 0.5 percentage points to 10.2 percent in the first seven months and the housing market remaining stable overall, state Securities Daily quoted Zhang Jun, chief economist at Morgan Stanley Huaxin Securities, as saying yesterday.

China's property destocking process has been completed, with inventories falling to a 50-month nadir, according to data from Centaline Property Research Center.

The amount of commercial housing for sale was 544 million square meters as of the end of last month, down 6.6 million square meters from a month earlier. The floor space of homes, office buildings and commercial properties for sale fell by 5.44 million square meters, 400,000 square meters and 480,000 square meters, respectively, according to the country’s National Bureau of Statistics.

Property development investment data are one of this year's strongest, Yan Yuejin, research director at Shanghai E-House Real Estate R&D Institute’s Think Tank Center, said yesterday. Despite tight controls on home sales across China, performance on the supply side is very good, with investment rising rather than falling. Property development investment is still growing at a double-digit pace, suggesting it is a bit too high. An important factor is that authorities are urging developers to use idle land to break ground on new homes, which will lead to robust realty investment figures and contribute to the country's restocking efforts.

Commodity housing sales are strong and national property sales data are following a U-shaped trend, suggesting that market cooling is fading and transactions are likely to rise, Yan said. Commodity housing sales were up 4.2 percentage points annually in the first seven months, suggesting scope remains for home sales to rebound. A slowdown in the pace of pre-sale permit issuances failed to dampen home sales, which seem set to remain strong in the second half.

China's property development investment grew 10 percent annually to CNY6.6 trillion (USD956 billion) in the first seven months, up 0.5 percentage points from the pace in the January to June period, NBS data show. The floor space of commercial housing sold in the first seven months was 900 million square meters, up 4.2 percent on the year, as growth increased 0.9 of a percentage point from January to June.

The floor space of properties for sale fell 14.3 percent annually last month, meaning inventories are falling, though at a slower rate, Yan said, adding that data on floor space of properties for sale is very regular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China lists 400 State-owned enterprises for market reform*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/8/15 21:58:27
*
China lists 400 SOEs for market reform
*
The Chinese government has listed about 400 State-owned enterprises (SOEs) for market reforms by 2022, signaling policymakers' determination to carry out broad reforms of the country's massive State-owned assets.

The State Council, China's cabinet, identified the SOEs, including both central and local SOEs, and instructed each to draft a comprehensive reform plan by the end of next month, the China Securities Journal reported on Wednesday.

Feng Liguo, a research fellow at China Minsheng Bank's research center, told the Global Times on Wednesday that this round of SOE reforms is much bigger in scale compared with those of past years, when only several enterprises owned by the government were chosen as pilot participants. 

These listed SOEs must make breakthroughs in mixed-ownership reform, corporate governance structures, market-oriented operating mechanisms, incentive mechanism and other leftover problems, the report said.

"The unstable external environment might bring some uncertainties to the reform but it is vital now to resolutely advance it. The reform must be diversified as well, depending on the situation and businesses of different companies, instead of a one-size-fits-all approach," Feng noted, referring to an escalating trade war with the US.

The SOE reforms would enter into a faster development period for the remainder of the year, and pilot enterprises' experience would be expanded to a larger range, the report said, citing Dai Kang, chief investment strategist of GF Securities Co.

Profit growth in SOEs accelerated in the first half of the year. Combined profits reached 1.72 trillion yuan ($253 billion), up 21.1 percent year-on-year, according to a Xinhua report.

By the end of June, total assets of SOEs reached 171 trillion yuan, up 9.4 percent from a year earlier, Xinhua reported.

Feng noted that reform should also focus on traditionally State-owned areas such as telecommunications and railways. Since "Chinese private enterprises have already showed that they could do well in sectors including aviation, and postal and delivery services, reforms could be more bold and resolute."

"The top design of China's SOE reform is very clear and mature. The next step is to resolutely realize it, and the finalization of the name list is a positive signal, as well as a good start," Feng noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Friday, August 10, 2018, 13:49
> *Foreign investors keep buying China stocks as markets go wild*
> By Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock price movements are seen on a screen at a securities company in Beijing on July 11, 2018. (NICOLAS ASFOURI / AFP)​
> Slumping stocks and market volatility aren’t holding back foreign investors from snapping up Chinese shares.
> 
> *Foreign investors’ buying remains very robust despite the weak performance this year - many of them are long-term institutional funds*
> 
> *Steven Leung,* Executive Director, Uob Kay Hian (Hong Kong) Ltd​
> Foreign investors bought net 20 billion yuan (US$2.9 billion) mainland shares through Hong Kong links from July 25 through Wednesday, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. In that time the Shanghai Composite Index tumbled to a two and a half-year low before enjoying its best day in two years, whipsawing between gains and losses to send its volatility higher. The daily quota usage on Thursday reached the highest since early June, when A-shares had recently been included in MSCI Inc.’s benchmark gauges.
> 
> "Foreign investors’ buying remains very robust despite the weak performance this year - many of them are long-term institutional funds," said Steven Leung, executive director at Uob Kay Hian (Hong Kong) Ltd. "They’re not so pessimistic about China’s economic growth in the longer term. There’s also a consensus that MSCI would continue to add to its weighting of A-shares, so some investors would take the market rout as an opportunity to add."
> 
> Concerns over China’s economic slowdown, an escalating trade dispute with the US and a weakening yuan have sapped sentiment in mainland markets, where domestic retail investors dominate. The Shanghai gauge has dropped 16 percent year-to-date to become one of the worst performers in the world, yet foreign investors have purchased some 200 billion yuan of stocks. The average daily net purchase this year is about 60 percent higher than the same period in 2017, according to data on quota usage. Shares surged on Thursday on news regulators plan to further open the stock market to foreign investors.
> 
> Southbound flows have not reciprocated though. Mainland investors pulled out net HK$7.5 billion (US$955 million) last week out of Hong Kong stocks through the same links, the third-biggest weekly total on record.


*Foreign investors swear by A shares*
By Shi Jing in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-20 10:14

















Overseas investors' committment to China's key A-share market remains unchanged. [Photo/IC]​*Jan-July period sees $23.4 billion in inflows despite fears over trade rows*

Overseas investors' committment to China's key A-share market remains unchanged despite the less-than-stellar performance of stocks in the past few months due to concerns over trade frictions.

At a news conference on Aug 10, Gao Li, spokesperson of the China Securities Regulatory Commission, said overseas investors pumped in 161.6 billion yuan ($23.4 billion) into A shares in the January-July period.

According to GF Securities, the corresponding figure for last year was 118.9 billion yuan, suggesting foreign investments rose almost 36 percent year-on-year.

Although the world trade frictions have intensified since June, capital inflows in June and July alone totaled 49.8 billion yuan.

As Gao explained, A-share companies' profitability has continued to increase since the beginning of this year, indicating their stocks may be good investment options.

The stock connect mechanisms between Shanghai, Shenzhen and Hong Kong have been one major channel for overseas capital inflows into the A-share market, market mavens said.

Data from Shanghai-based market information provider Wind Info shows that the benchmark Shanghai Composite Index slumped by over 14 percent in the January-July period while the Shenzhen Component Index dropped by nearly 18 percent.

The PE ratio of the A-share market is around 16 at present, hovering near its historic low.

Xu Xiaoqing, chief economist at DH Fund Management, said the A-share market's valuations are now low based on historical data. So, the coming two years could be an opportune time for investors to bag handsome bargains.

Agreed Xie Yunliang, an analyst at Guotai Junan Securities. US market valuations are comparatively higher at present, which is piling pressure on global investors. Given that the A-share market may be bottoming out and set for a rebound, investors may shift their attention to China, he said.

Inclusion of the A shares in Morgan Stanley Capital International's emerging markets index has also been a key driver of overseas investments.

The first phase of the inclusion on June 1 included only 2.5 percent of the total number of stocks in the A-share market in the emerging markets index. The second phase raised the figure to 5 percent on Tuesday. Meanwhile, the MSCI China Index included 236 A shares.

According to Shanghai Stock Exchange data, foreign capital has been flowing into stocks that are part of the MSCI indexes, via the Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect. The inflows surged substantially to 11.27 billion yuan on May 31 alone, the last trading day before the MSCI index inclusion took effect.

That number hit a record high in terms of daily transaction volume throughout the first half of this year, which was also about 2.5 times the average amount of the monthly total of 4.4 billion yuan.

Analysts from China Merchants Securities wrote in a note the A-share market's 5 percent inclusion will hopefully bring in another 40 billion yuan of investments into the Chinese stock market by September.

Experts from Shenwan Hongyuan Securities predicted that the additional inflows may well reach 1.8 trillion yuan in the long run if all of the stocks in the A-share market are included in the MSCI indexes.

Easing of regulator restrictions on foreign investment has also helped inject more vibrancy into the market, market insiders said.

In June, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange and the central bank eased regulations on qualified foreign institutional investors or QFIIs and renminbi-qualified foreign institutional investors or RQFIIs. Under the new regulations, there is now no lockup period for QFIIs' and RQFIIs' capital. Besides, such investors are allowed to hedge foreign exchange.

"The opening-up policies for QFIIs and RQFIIs will help with the sustained development of China's capital market," said Hua Changchun, chief economist of Guotai Junan Securities. "The more diversified the investors, the healthier the market will be."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Economic Watch: Robust factory, service activities show resilience in real economy*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-31 17:10:04|Editor: Yamei




BEIJING, Aug. 31 (Xinhua) -- China's factory and service activities picked up in August, adding to signs that the economy is showing resilience amid government measures to bolster the real economy.

The country's manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) came in at 51.3 this month, accelerating from 51.2 in July, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Friday.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below reflects contraction.

The figure beat market consensus of about 51, mainly driven by the notably higher industrial product prices, said investment banking China International Capital Corporation in a research note.

In August, the input and output price sub-indices jumped to 58.7 and 54.3, respectively, from 54.3 and 50.5 in July, indicating that the yet-to-be-released producer price index for August may exceed expectations, according to investment bank Nomura.

August's reading was flat, with an average reading of 51.3 for the first eight months of the year, according to NBS senior statistician Zhao Qinghe.

"Production continued to expand while market demand remained generally stable," Zhao said.

Sub-index for production rose to 53.3 from 53 in July while the sub-index for new orders edged down from 52.3 in July to 52.2 in August.

Friday's data also showed that China's non-manufacturing sector expanded at a faster pace, with the PMI for the sector standing at 54.2 in August, up from 54 in July.

The service sector, which accounts for more than half of the country's GDP, registered fast growth, with the sub-index measuring business activity in the industry standing at 53.4, up from 53 in July.

Rapid expansion was seen in industries including air and railway transportation, retailing and telecommunications, the NBS said.

Friday's data came in amid looming concerns over a slowdown in the Chinese economy as investment growth showed signs of softening while external uncertainties remained.

Authorities have pledged coordinated efforts and policies to stabilize employment, finance, foreign trade, foreign investment, investment and expectations, with measures such as tax cuts and cheaper financing to support the real economy.

A State Council meeting Thursday announced new measures that are expected to reduce the tax burden on businesses by more than 45 billion yuan (6.6 billion U.S. dollars) this year.

Favorable policies have been rolled out to shore up infrastructure investment, which showed signs of decelerated growth during the first seven months of the year.

Infrastructure investment will likely rebound in the future amid the policies, while the industrial sector will maintain steady growth, Huatai Securities said in a research note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

SEPTEMBER 4, 2018 / 11:40 AM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*Breakingviews - Shanghai's early market win threatens oil duopoly | Reuters*
Clara Ferreira-Marques

SINGAPORE (Reuters Breakingviews) - Shanghai’s early success with its new oil market is beginning to threaten the duopoly of Brent and WTI. In four months, the yuan-denominated crude futures contract has built a 7 percent share of global crude turnover. Dealing in a state-managed currency remains an issue for investors, and Western traders have yet to really weigh in. But Beijing is on the way to building a credible benchmark.

China, which has overtaken the United States to become the world’s top oil importer, wants more pricing clout in a market worth trillions of dollars. The government also wants to see more transactions conducted in yuan, and to help its companies hedge more. The crude futures contract on the Shanghai International Energy Exchange, launched in March, ticks all those boxes.

Benchmarks are hard to establish in a market dominated by two dollar heavyweights: a Russian attempt has stagnated. But a few months in, the Shanghai contract has garnered unanticipated clout. Volumes and open interest, which measures market activity, now rival the comparable Dubai Mercantile Exchange contract. In July, Shanghai took a roughly 14 percent share of the market as measured by front-month volumes – trade in the contract closest to delivery. The Brent benchmark took two decades to hit the same level.

China cleared an early operational hurdle cleanly too, with the settlement of its first contract for September - physical players had fretted about potential delivery hiccups.

External factors, including oil price volatility, have contributed to Shanghai’s success. U.S. sanctions may have also inadvertently supported trade: China is Iran’s biggest customer, and while Iranian oil is not deliverable through the Shanghai exchange, there are workarounds. Russia may also climb aboard.

There is work to be done. Almost all of the Shanghai trade is concentrated in the most active front month, whereas WTI and Brent see volume spread across the curve - better for managing risk. In response, the INE is considering introducing market makers to fuel activity in longer-dated contracts, and has cut fees.

The market remains dominated by Chinese state players; Western traders like Glencore, Trafigura and Vitol, whose participation is critical for global credibility, are largely on the sidelines. Their caution is tied to Beijing’s currency and capital account restrictions, which are unlikely to go away soon. Other fixes, though, will help Shanghai build on a good start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*FTSE Russell promotes China A Shares to Emerging market status*

*Reflects ongoing progress by China toward market reforms and increased access for global investors*
*China A Shares to be included in phased timeline, starting from June 2019*
*Eligible large, mid and small cap designated stocks from the FTSE China A Stock Connect All Cap Index*
*China A Shares will represent c. 5.5%* of FTSE Emerging Index once fully implemented in Phase 1*
*FTSE Russell has consulted on a new country classification framework for global fixed income benchmarks; China government bonds to be added to the Watch List*
*
*
--> FTSE Russell promotes China A Shares to Emerging market status | FTSE Russell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone




----------



## JSCh

*China to cut requirement reserve ratio by 1 percentage point*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-07 14:27:34|Editor: Liu




BEIJING, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- The People's Bank of China (PBOC) decided on Sunday to cut the requirement reserve ratio (RRR) for RMB deposits by one percentage point starting from Oct. 15.

Some of the liquidity unleashed will be used to pay back the 450 billion yuan of the medium-term lending facility that will mature on Oct. 15.

In addition, the liquidity of another 750 billion yuan will be injected into the market, according to the latest PBOC statement.

Sources with the PBOC said that the incremental capital would be used to support small and micro enterprises, private enterprises and innovative enterprises to enhance the vitality and resilience of the Chinese economy, strengthen endogenous growth momentum and promote the healthy development of the real economy.

The move remains targeted at adjustment with a goal to optimize the liquidity structure of commercial banks and the financial market and to reduce financing costs, said the central bank.

The PBOC will continuously implement a prudent and neutral monetary policy, refrain from using a deluge of stimulus and focus on targeted adjustment to maintain sound and sufficient liquidity, facilitate rational growth in monetary credit and social financing and create a proper monetary and financial environment for the country to pursue high-quality economic development and advance the supply-side structural reform, it said.

The RRR cut will fill in the liquidity gap of banks and put no downward pressure on the yuan as the country's monetary policy is not eased, according to the PBOC statement.

There are sufficient conditions for the RMB exchange rate to remain basically stable at a reasonable and balanced level, it said.

"The PBOC will continue to take necessary measures to stabilize market expectations and keep the foreign exchange market running smoothly," it said.

The RRR cut will cover the yuan deposits of large commercial banks, share-holding commercial banks, city commercial banks, non-county rural commercial banks and foreign banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's 2018 economic growth to reach around 6.6 percent*
Source:Cfbond 2018-10-10 19:47 
By Dai Qi

China's economic growth is expected to reach around 6.6 percent, according to a report from the National Academy of Economic Strategy (CASS) released on Tuesday.

The CASS predicted that China's economic growth would slow down mildly to 6.6 percent in the third quarter of this year and to 6.5 percent in the fourth quarter.

In the first three quarters, China's GDP had seen an accumulative increase of 6.7 percent and 6.6 percent for the whole year, according to the report.

"If necessary measures are taken, growth in 2019 will soften to about 6.3 percent," the report estimated.

Wang Hongju, head of the comprehensive economic strategy research department of CASS, said that as China deepened its supply-side structural reforms, production of the industrial and service sectors had seen a stable growth.

The "Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) of the manufacturing and non-manufacturing sectors and the employment rate are all likely to maintain a stable trend. Meanwhile, China has made achievements in reducing costs and deleveraging," said Wang when summarizing the report at the NAES quarterly meeting on the analysis of the macroeconomic development held by CASS and the Economic Information Daily.

However, challenges to threaten the growth also seem apparent.

"The China-US trade tensions add to uncertainties. Real economies are facing difficulties such as the rising labor costs, tightening funds for small and medium-sized enterprises and the price surge of upstream raw materials in the short term which would squeeze profits for enterprises in the down and mid-stream," said the report.

CASS said it was critically important at the moment to boost confidence and carry out policies on encouraging the growth of the real economy, reducing costs and taxes, as well as preventing financial risks, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Holding of renminbi by world's central banks rises*
By ZHOU LANXU, XIN ZHIMING | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-11 03:06





​Central banks across the world increased their holdings of renminbi by 32.6 percent in the second quarter, despite the currency's depreciation against the greenback, according to the latest figures released by the International Monetary Fund.

Analysts said the steady increase signals a strong momentum in use of the renminbi abroad, or renminbi internationalization, and the ratio could further rise in the coming years.

"It is certain that yuan internationalization will continue in the long term, immune to short-term market fluctuations and economic headwinds," said Zhang Xingrong, managing director at the Bank of China's Institute of International Finance.

By the end of June, total renminbi reserves of 149 monetary authorities, who report forex holdings to the IMF's Currency Composition of Official Foreign Exchange Reserves database, has risen for four consecutive quarters from 1.07 to 1.84 percent of their total forex reserves.

This was the first time the renminbi's proportion exceeded that of Australian dollar, official data released by the end of September said.

"China has made significant progress in financial market opening-up and participated in an expanding scale of trade, cross-border investment and human resource movement, naturally strengthening the yuan's international role," Zhang said, adding that the growth of the yuan's share in global reserves could help stabilize global financial markets with currency diversification.

Mei Dongzhou, an associate professor at the Central University of Finance and Economics, regarded the inclusion of the yuan into the Special Drawing Right currency basket as a major reason for its greater role in global reserves. The inclusion has induced automatic yuan allocation in official reserves and buoyed worldwide acceptance of the currency, he said.

Oct 1 marked the second anniversary of the yuan being included in the SDR — a reserve currency built from a basket of important national currencies assigned by the IMF — with a weight of 10.92 percent.

A recent report from Goldman Sachs Group estimated the renminbi's share in global reserves "should rise to around 3 to 4 percent by the end of 2022".

Fulfillment of yuan internationalization's great potential will rely on progress in the opening-up of China's financial markets and the development of financial markets' depth and breadth, which dictates the attractiveness of renminbi assets, Mei said.

Fang Xinghai, vice-chairman of the China Securities Regulatory Commission, told reporters in September that the country will keep improving both the convenience of foreign capital investing in China and fundamental market rules, including trading suspension, information disclosure and trade settlement.

Mei warned about the risk associated with further renminbi internationalization, given the potential pressure on the safety of cross-border capital flows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Can someone give me accurate figure of Chinese GDP in Yuan for 2017? 

So many variations what’s the official line ?


----------



## JSCh

Friday, October 19, 2018, 12:03
*China's GDP grows 6.7% in first 3 quarters*
By Xinhua



In this undated photo, industrial robots move production material in a factory of Wenzhou Ruiming Industrial Co Ltd in Ruian. (PHOTO / XINHUA)​
BEIJING - China's gross domestic product (GDP) expanded 6.7 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2018 to about 65.09 trillion yuan (about US$9.38 trillion), data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed Friday.

The pace was in line with market expectations and higher than the government's annual growth target of around 6.5 percent.

In the third quarter, China's GDP rose 6.5 percent from a year ago, compared to a 6.7-percent increase in the second quarter, the NBS said in a statement.

*ALSO READ: China manufacturing activity expansion slows in September*

The economy has expanded in a reasonable range and maintained a trend of overall stability and steady progress, the statistical authority said, while acknowledging that the country faces more external challenges and rising downward pressure.

The service sector gained 7.7 percent year on year in the January-September period, picking up from a 7.6-percent increase in the first half, and outpacing 3.4 percent in primary industry and 5.8 percent in secondary industry.

*China's industrial output up 6.4%*

China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 6.4 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2018, the NBS said Friday.

The growth rate was 0.3 percentage points lower than that recorded in the first half.

In September, industrial output increased 5.8 percent year on year, down 0.3 percentage points from August.

Industrial output is used to measure the activity of certain large enterprises with an annual revenue of at least 20 million yuan (about US$2.9 million). 

In the first three quarters, manufacturing output expanded 6.7 percent year on year, mining output rose 1.8 percent, while the production and supply of electricity, thermal power, gas, and water posted the fastest growth of 10.3 percent among the three major sectors.

During the period, the production index for the country's service sector rose 7.8 percent year on year, down 0.2 percentage points from H1, the NBS data showed.

*China's fixed-asset investment up 5.4%*

China's fixed-asset investment grew 5.4 percent in the first three quarters of the year, up from 5.3 percent for January-August, data showed.

*China's retail sales up 9.3%*

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 9.3 percent year on year in the first three quarters this year, official data showed Friday.

The growth slightly slowed from the 9.4-percent rise seen in the first half, according to the NBS.

*READ MORE: China's industrial profits up 17.1% in Jan-July period*

*China's property investment up 9.9%*

China's real estate investment increased 9.9 percent year on year in the first three quarters of this year, the NBS said.

The growth was slightly slower than the 10.1-percent expansion recorded in the January-August period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China draws clear picture of state-owned assets*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-24 17:06:28|Editor: xuxin




BEIJING, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- The State Council, China's cabinet, for the first time reported on the condition of state-owned assets (SOAs) in full length to the top legislature on Wednesday.

The Standing Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC) reviewed exhaustive reports on the status, management and reform progress of SOAs.

According to the report, total SOAs in non-financial enterprises had reached 183.5 trillion yuan (26.4 trillion U.S. dollars) by the end of 2017, while that in financial enterprises had hit 241 trillion yuan.

Finance Minister Liu Kun, on behalf of the State Council, delivered a special report on SOAs in financial enterprises, which offered statistics on different layers of the assets.

From 2013 to 2017, revenue of centrally-administered state-owned financial enterprises increased from 4.3 trillion yuan to 5.8 trillion yuan, with the net profit attributable to parent companies growing from 1.2 trillion yuan to 1.4 trillion yuan, according to Liu's report.

The Central Committee of the Communist Party of China introduced the reporting mechanism in December 2017 to enhance NPC supervision over SOAs, a move analysts believe will boost transparency and credibility of SOA management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Nation produces 181 unicorns*
By Global Times – Reuters Source:Global Times - Reuters Published: 2018/11/4 18:53:40

China gave birth to a new unicorn every 2.6 days in the third quarter, and the country now has 181 unicorns, which has exceeded the US to be the world's largest source of unicorns in terms of numbers, according to the Hurun Greater China Unicorn Index.

The top 2 in the list are Ant Financial Services Group, the financial arm of Alibaba Group, which is valued at 1 trillion yuan as well as news aggregating platform Toutiao, valued at 500 billion yuan.

Luckin Coffee, a local rival of the US' Starbucks which was founded 270 days ago, was the fastest-rising unicorn in China in the third quarter of 2018 amid ongoing China-US trade tensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*RMB's role swells in overseas commerce*
By Shi Jing in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2018-11-07 07:21





Chinese 100 yuan banknotes. [Photo/VCG]
​The ongoing internationalization of China's renminbi has become an important currency for cross-border trade and investment, according to company representatives and other experts during a forum held at the China International Import Expo on Tuesday.

Pan Gongsheng, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China, said the internationalization of the renminbi, which started in 2009, has provided more financing possibilities for import and export companies. Investment channels have been increased and the business environment has improved, Pan said.

Li Chenggang, assistant minister of commerce, said the internationalization of the renminbi has helped to lower costs and prevent foreign exchange risks. Meanwhile, investment and free trade have been greatly facilitated, he said.

He Yajun, chief finance officer of IKEA Supply China, said the internationalization of the renminbi has led to more convenient transaction procedures and helped companies to avoid certain risks, enabling IKEA China to integrate into the corporation's global settlement strategy.

At the same time, IKEA Supply China has promoted renminbi settlement to its domestic suppliers, the majority of which are small and medium-sized enterprises, He said. Although these SMEs held a wait-and-see attitude at the beginning, the relatively stable renminbi rate has convinced them to go for the change, she said.

"At present, about 50 percent of the suppliers have converted to renminbi settlement, and the ratio is expected to top 90 percent soon," she added.

Dutch technology giant Philips started cash pool management in renminbi in China earlier this year. With an offshore account opened in the China (Shanghai) Pilot Free Trade Zone, Philips China can be included in the company's global headquarters' management, said Liu Ling, senior vice-president of Philips Greater China.

"In the past, the currency rate was an important issue when we negotiated with our suppliers. But with the internationalization of the renminbi and transactions settled in renminbi, the problems can be solved and we can focus more on the business itself," said Liu.

Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at HSBC, said the renminbi will rise as the world's third-largest reserve currency in the next five years. The internationalization of the renminbi is the key to the further opening-up of the financial sector and thus should be placed at an international level, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Ok so when is Chinese going to officially confirm their GDP per capita is above the $10,000?

Believe it or not I remember when it was $3,000

What a milestone

Unofficially I believe they have already reached that mark

Last year $13.6 trillion GDP at 1.386 billion people makes it $9,800 from 84.56 trillion Yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Nov 11 2018 at 4:58 PM
Updated Nov 11 2018 at 6:09 PM





China-led investment under the Belt and Road infrastructure program has faced increasing scrutiny in neighbouring countries out of concerns over potential debt-related risks. Jamie Brown
by Han Wei

Beijing | China and Myanmar are moving ahead with a China-backed deep-sea port project in Kyaukpyu, 250 miles northwest of Yangon, following nearly three years of twists and turns.

Myanmar officials and Chinese investors signed a framework agreement for the Kyaukpyu port project on Thursday in the capital city, Nay Pyi Taw, a spokesman at Myanmar's Ministry of Commerce told Caixin.

A consortium led by China's state-owned investment conglomerate Citic Group won a tender to build the port in 2015. It was part of a broader project for the Kyaukpyu special economic zone launched by Myanmar's former President Thein Sein. Total investment in the port was estimated at more than $US7 billion, of which China could account for as much as 85 per cent, according to the original agreement.

But the project was held up after elections in 2015 ended Myanmar's military rule and the new government had concerns about financing, equity and debt issues related to the project.





Elections in 2015 ended Myanmar's military rule and the new government, including Myanmar's Foreign Minister Aung San Suu Kyi, had concerns about the proposed project with China. AP
China-led investment under the Belt and Road infrastructure program has faced increasing scrutiny in neighbouring countries out of concerns over potential debt-related risks. In early October, Pakistan cut the size of a key Chinese railway project by $US2 billion, citing debt worries.


In August, Malaysia's newly elected Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad announced that more than $US23 billion of Chinese projects, including railways, were "cancelled for now".

On the Myanmar port project, negotiations had made little progress by October 2017 as Myanmar investors "want more shares, but they don't want to take more financing responsibility," Yuan Shaobin, executive president of Citic Myanmar, told local media.

In May this year, several international media outlets reported that the Myanmar government launched a re-evaluation of the port project because of concerns that it might put Myanmar heavily in debt to China.

But the freeze apparently thawed after the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding in September to establish the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor as part of the Belt and Road program. The Kyaukpyu port is the first project to move forward under the accord.


According to Aung Naing Oo, director of Myanmar's Investment and Company Administration (DICA), the Chinese consortium will take a 70 per cent stake in the port project with the remaining 30 per cent split between the Myanmar government and a consortium of local businesses. The Myanmar stake was increased from the previously agreed 15 per cent.

Investors in the China consortium include China Merchants Group, China Harbour Engineering, Tianjin Teda Group, Yunan Construction Engineering Group and Thailand's Charoen Pokphand Group.

Earlier this month the _Myanmar Times_ quoted deputy commerce minister U Aung Htoo saying that the port project would be carried out in four phases. The first-phase construction of a terminal with capacity for two to three vessels will involve initial investment of $US1.3 billion, down from a previous estimate of $US1.6 billion.

Citic Myanmar's Yuan said the framework agreement will be just the beginning of a lengthy procedure before construction starts, including the signing of several related contracts and regulatory approvals.


This article was originally published by Caixin.


----------



## 艹艹艹

Samsung electronics suffered a crushing defeat in the Chinese market, becoming a marginal brand with a near-zero share.In the Q3 of 2018, samsung electronics delivered only 600,000 phones in China, and it expects to sell only 3 million phones in China this year.

Previous agencies reported that samsung's share of the Chinese smartphone market had fallen to a paltry 2%

China's smartphone market has already formed, is huawei, xiaomi, OPPO, vivo four major Chinese brands, as well as the American apple. The report by several agencies shows that the four big Chinese brands' market share and sales are still growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> Samsung electronics suffered a crushing defeat in the Chinese market, becoming a marginal brand with a near-zero share.In the Q3 of 2018, samsung electronics delivered only 600,000 phones in China, and it expects to sell only 3 million phones in China this year.
> 
> Previous agencies reported that samsung's share of the Chinese smartphone market had fallen to a paltry 2%



Too bad. The real casualty from THAAD should be Apple, not Samsung. But, there is a price for being a minion with imperfect sovereignty and little national dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

long_ said:


> Samsung electronics suffered a crushing defeat in the Chinese market, becoming a marginal brand with a near-zero share.In the Q3 of 2018, samsung electronics delivered only 600,000 phones in China, and it expects to sell only 3 million phones in China this year.
> 
> Previous agencies reported that samsung's share of the Chinese smartphone market had fallen to a paltry 2%
> 
> China's smartphone market has already formed, is huawei, xiaomi, OPPO, vivo four major Chinese brands, as well as the American apple. The report by several agencies shows that the four big Chinese brands' market share and sales are still growing.
> 
> View attachment 520132


They are not giving the bang for buck they once did they need to offer something really spectacular to actually gain interest


----------



## war&peace

TaiShang said:


> Too bad. The real casualty from THAAD should be Apple, not Samsung. But, there is a price for being a minion with imperfect sovereignty and little national dignity.


So you're saying it has more to do with the politics of the countries than the product itself?
I think Galaxy S9 is marginally better than S8 and it is priced high while Huawei and Xiaomi are offering good phones at different price points. However I think S10 will change this.


----------



## 艹艹艹

war&peace said:


> So you're saying it has more to do with the politics of the countries than the product itself?
> I think Galaxy S9 is marginally better than S8 and it is priced high while Huawei and Xiaomi are offering good phones at different price points. However I think S10 will change this.


The main reason is that when samsung note7 phone has a serious quality problem,the Samsung's official approach has disappointed Chinese consumers.

Samsung mobile phone market share in China has been irretrievable, and India will be samsung's lifeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai

long_ said:


> Samsung mobile phone market share in China has been irretrievable, and India will be samsung's lifeline.


In India, Samsung don't have much mobiles in mid range section... Maximum of Indians go for mid range(10k-20k) 
This is the reason for Xiaomi and Redmi sucess in India... 
Moreover daddy of mobiles NOKIA is back in India and its Nokia 5.1 plus and 6.1 plus are doing great... So it will be difficult for Samsung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

war&peace said:


> So you're saying it has more to do with the politics of the countries than the product itself?
> I think Galaxy S9 is marginally better than S8 and it is priced high while Huawei and Xiaomi are offering good phones at different price points. However I think S10 will change this.



I think has to do with politics, as well as Samsung's declining image as cool. But, of course it has more resources to revive interest than, say, HTC, among young folks. 

They really need to come up with distinct products, but, quite difficult given that domestic brands match them easily and at times surpass them in features.



long_ said:


> The main reason is that when samsung note7 phone has a serious quality problem,the Samsung's official approach has disappointed Chinese consumers.
> 
> Samsung mobile phone market share in China has been irretrievable, and India will be samsung's lifeline.



Yes, that's another reason. For some reason they took Mainland customer as fool and failed to show a similar sensitivity toward their customers as they did in the US, for example. 

This is, I guess, also a result their subjugated political system; they innately think they need to first and foremost please foreigners while ignoring or disregarding their own historical-cultural neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Highlights of China's 2019 economic work plans*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-22 00:00:08|Editor: Chengcheng




BEIJING, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- The annual Central Economic Work Conference has decided the priorities for China's economy in 2019 as the country is to embrace a key year towards building a moderately prosperous society in all respects by 2020.

The meeting from Wednesday to Friday in Beijing was participated in by the Chinese leaders, during which this year's economic performance was reviewed and plans were made for the next year.

Here is a list of key tasks on the top of the economic agenda:

-- Fiscal and monetary policy: China will continue to implement proactive fiscal policy as well as prudent monetary policy, make pre-emptive adjustments and fine-tune policies at proper time, and ensure stable aggregate demand.

-- More tax cuts: Proactive fiscal policy should be implemented with more effectiveness, with a larger scale of tax and fee cuts and a relatively substantial increase in the issuance of special-purpose local government bonds.

-- Fewer zombie companies: China will speed up the clean-up of "zombie" enterprises, while fostering new technologies and new industrial clusters.

-- High-quality manufacturing sector: Technological innovation will be strengthened, with the establishment of an open, coordinated and effective platform for the research and development of generic technology.

-- Stronger domestic market: China will accelerate the development of the service industry, including education, childcare, elderly care, medicare, culture and tourism while improving consumption and boosting spending power.

-- Rural vitalization strategy: To improve the living environment in rural areas, the country should promote garbage and sewage water treatment, carry out the toilet revolution and continue deepening rural land system reform.

-- Capital market reform: China will speed up the launch of a science and technology innovation board on the Shanghai Stock Exchange and experiment with a registration system.

-- Further opening-up: Market access should be loosened. Pre-establishment national treatment and the negative list management should be fully implemented to protect legitimate interests of foreign companies in China, especially intellectual property rights.

-- More exports and imports: The meeting called for greater efforts to increase imports and exports, push for a more diversified export market, and cut institutional costs of importing procedures.

-- Healthy property market: The meeting called for constructing a long-term mechanism to keep the sound development of the real estate market and adhering to the principle that "housing is for living in, not speculation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to meet growth target for 2018: senior official*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-22 23:55:28|Editor: yan




BEIJING, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- China is set to meet its economic growth target of 6.5 percent this year, a senior official said Saturday.

China's gross domestic products (GDP) will reach nearly 13 trillion U.S. dollars, said Ning Jizhe, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission, at a forum.

In the past few years, China's middle-income population has added up to nearly 400 million, and this year the number has gone beyond 400 million, which sets a foundation for the country's economic transformation, Ning added.

This year, China would contribute nearly 30 percent to world economic growth, and the country's GDP would account for 16 percent of the global GDP, said Han Wenxiu, an official of Central Financial and Economic Affairs Commission.

In 2017, the country's GDP was 12 trillion U.S. dollars, accounting for 15 percent of world GDP, statistics from the National Bureau of Statistics showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China GDP Growth Nudged 7% This Year, No Economic Hard Landing, CASS Projects*
ZHANG KE
DATE : DEC 24 2018/SOURCE : YICAI






China GDP Growth Nudged 7% This Year, No Economic Hard Landing, CASS Projects​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 24 -- China's gross domestic product will grow by around 6.6 percent this year, continuing its generally steady growth, the Beijing-based Academy of Social Sciences said at a conference today. The economy will progress within a reasonable range with basically stable employment and commodity prices, the academy added, noting a hard landing is unlikely.

Several institutes under CASS gathered at the 2019 Blue Book of China's Economy Release and Chinese Economic Situations Report Meeting in Beijing today. China has attained growth of 6.8 percent in the last half and maintained it in the mid- and high-speed range between 6.7 percent to 6.9 percent for 12 straight quarters, per the meeting report.

China's labor supply has continued to contract each year since 2012 and the growth rate of capital stock has also shrunk as fixed asset investment growth has slowed. These factors are unlikely to change significantly in the short term, which means the potential growth rate of China's GDP next year will still fall slightly, but within a suitable range, per the report.

The country's determination to stabilize investment and secure its growth is firming. Infrastructure investment still has great scope. The realty business is tending toward rationality and stability. China's efforts to promote reasonable and effective investment are beginning to bear fruit.

*SOEs Hit Speed Bump*

Adverse factors have hit the brakes on growth of investment in state-backed enterprises. Local governments are undergoing investment mechanism reform and still need a long time to accomplish this, so investment they lead will hold its decline in consequence. US-China trade tensions are also casting a chill shadow on investment.

China's fixed asset investment will reach CNY81.4 trillion (USD11.8 trillion) with a nominal annual growth of 5.6 percent, down by nine-tenths of a percentage point from last year, the report projects.

CASS forecasts sound consumption for the country next year. The house price surge and online loans for consumption have lifted China's household debt-income ratio by 20 percentage points over the past five years. Debt continues to rise, vitiating the supporting function of disposable consumer funds, and this will exert a certain impact on consumption. 

Institutional mechanisms that stunt the growth of potential consumption also persist. Homogenous service products meet customers' demands for variety and high-quality only with difficulty and this sets a great obstacle in the way for releasing potential consumption, CASS notes.

Retail sales of consumer goods will reach CNY43.3 trillion in a nominal annual rise of 8.4 percent, with growth down from last year by seven-10ths of a percentage point, CASS projects in its report.

China's export trade will keep growing but at a slower speed, per the report. Despite the rise of protectionism, China continues to implement a more proactive opening strategy. The trend to develop an open economy in the world is a must, and the country's international economic and trade cooperation is deepening. 

*Developing Guarantees*

China will cooperate widely with Europe, the US, Japan and other developed economies, as well as most developing countries. International cooperation with developing countries and their economic progress are key guarantees of China's export growth. 

Economic and trade cooperation with the Belt and Road nations is gradually expanding, with its influence showing exponential development. This mode of cooperation is crucial to China's export growth. The effects of the transformation and upgrade of the export trade are clearly evident, CASS says in the report.

China's consumer price index will be 2.5 percent next year, up about one-third of a percentage point from this year, sustaining a mild increase. 

The producer price index will be 3.6 percent next year, down four-tenths of an annual percentage point, which means upward pressure on industrial prices will further ease next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's GDP Will Grow 6.3% This Year, Economist Survey Says*
HE XIAO
DATE : JAN 09 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's GDP Will Grow 6.3% This Year, Economist Survey Says​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 9 -- Chinese economists expect the gross domestic product of the country to grow 6.3 percent this year, which is 1 percentage point more than what the International Monetary Fund suggests. 

Chief economists from major financial institutions believed that the central government's supply-side reform and other measures will lessen headwinds and help to maintain a relatively strong growth rate, according to China Business Network's monthly economic survey that 22 chief economists participated in. CBN is an affiliate of Yicai Global.

Almost all financial professionals who took part in the survey agreed that economic growth will slow down from the year before. They suggested that GDP rose 6.58 percent in 2018, which was more than 1 percentage point less than what they proposed at the end of the third quarter last year. The IMF placed its bet on 6.6 in January that year. 

As long as the trade frictions between China and the US come to an end, and domestic demand stays stable, the GDP growth may reach 6.3 percent, said Zhu Baoliang from the State Information Center, adding that in reality, the figure may land in a territory between 6 percent and 6.3 percent. 

The Chinese yuan will buy about USD6.94 mid-year, and USD6.90 at the end of this year, the economists predicted. The redback will maintain a relatively stable exchange rate against the US dollar, despite last year's growing flexibility. Still, traders have not started to panic, according to the survey participants. 

The yuan will face fewer depreciation pressures against the US dollar, while the dollar index may turn around in mid-2019, Pan Xiangdong from New Times Securities said. 

The Chinese central bank is likely to exercise a more proactive fiscal policy, and ease its monetary policy this year, the group predicted.

The People's Bank of China cut reserve requirement ratios for the country's financial institutions on Jan 4., which is the first sign of a more relaxed monetary policy, JD Finance's Shen Jianguang said, adding that PBOC may move on to slash interest rates. Shen supported the government's idea of cutting taxes and fees, as Premier Li Keqiang said on the government's website on Jan. 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

JSCh said:


> The People's Bank of China cut reserve requirement ratios for the country's financial institutions on Jan 4., which is the first sign of a more relaxed monetary policy, JD Finance's Shen Jianguang said, adding that PBOC may move on to slash interest rates.








中国的朋友们，有何感想？


----------



## JSCh

*China GDP growth reaches 6.6% in 2018: NBS*
By Zhou Lanxu and Xin Zhiming | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-01-21 10:01
















China's year-on-year GDP growth reached 6.6 percent in 2018, compared with 6.8 percent in 2017, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Monday.

Growth in the fourth quarter of 2018 was 6.4 percent, compared with 6.7 percent in the first three quarters.

The country achieved its goal of around 6.5 percent GDP growth set for 2018.

Despite the easing, growth of the national economy remained within a reasonable range last year, said the NBS.

The country registered a 6.2 percent industrial output growth last year, compared with 6.6 percent in 2017.

Fixed-asset investment growth was 5.9 percent last year, 0.5 percentage point higher than the first three quarters of the year.

Retail sales increased by 9 percent in 2018 year-on-year, down from 10.2 percent in 2017, the NBS said.

Despite the easing in growth, China's surveyed unemployment rate was 4.9 percent in December and was kept between 4.8 percent and 5.1 percent for the year, the bureau said.

The economy faces downward pressure and there would be targeted solutions to the challenge, the bureau said in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

2018 saw 6.6 pc growth

if 2019 shows 6.5 and 2020 6.4 then by end of 2020 Chinese GDP will have crossed the 100 trillion Yuan mark

close to $15 trillion

2018 also marks GDP per capita of $10,000 

that is a massive milestone too


----------



## JSCh

*Overseas investors hold more yuan bonds at end of January*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-08 23:38:02|Editor: Mu Xuequan

BEIJING, Feb. 8 (Xinhua) -- Overseas investors owned more Chinese yuan-denominated bonds at the end of last month, as the country's bond market opened up wider to the world.

At the end of January, the total amount of yuan bonds owned by overseas institutions under the depository of the China Central Depository & Clearing Co. (CCDC) surged 40.55 percent year on year to 1.51 trillion yuan (about 225 billion U.S. dollars), the CCDC said on its website.

The amount was also slightly up by 0.08 percent from the end of last year, accounting for 2.6 percent of the total value of bonds under CCDC depository, the data showed.

The strong growth in overseas holdings of yuan bonds was in part boosted by the Bond Connect program, a market access scheme launched in July 2017 that allows overseas investors to invest in the Chinese mainland's interbank bond market using financial institutions of the mainland and Hong Kong.

By the end of last year, more than 500 registered institutional investors across the globe had chosen Bond Connect to access the Chinese bond market.

To further open up the bond market, the country announced in November 2018 that overseas institutions investing in its bond market would be exempted from corporate income tax and value-added tax on their bond interest earnings for a period of three years.


----------



## JSCh

*Large graphite deposit found in northeast China's Heilongjiang*
February 26, 2019

Abstract : A large graphite deposit has been discovered in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province with a potential economic value of over 100 billion yuan (about 15 billion U.S. dollars).

HARBIN, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- A large graphite deposit has been discovered in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province with a potential economic value of over 100 billion yuan (about 15 billion U.S. dollars).

The deposit, found in the city of Shuangyashan, has a reserve of more than 335 million tonnes of graphite ores with an average purity of 6.97 percent, according to the provincial natural resources department.

The department said the minerals there were identified as high-quality flake graphite that can be mined easily and at low cost.

Graphite is widely used in modern industries, including aerospace and electronics. It is the basis for the miracle material graphene, which is viewed as a key material in China's innovation-driven development strategy.

Provincial officials hope the discovery of the large deposit can boost the graphite industry in Heilongjiang and aid the province's industrial transformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to expand infrastructure investment in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-05 11:25:20|Editor: huaxia







A technician checks a bullet train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, March 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)

BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- China will expand effective investment, accelerating the implementation of a number of key projects, according to a government work report.

Premier Li Keqiang delivered the report on Tuesday morning at the annual session of the National People's Congress, the top legislature.

Li said 800 billion yuan (119 billion U.S. dollars) will be invested in railway construction, 1.8 trillion yuan in road construction and waterway projects. Work will start on a number of major water conservancy projects and the planning and construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be sped up.



Staff members work at the construction site of the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, on Dec. 23, 2018.(Xinhua/Chogo)

Other infrastructure mentioned in the report include intercity transportation, logistics, utilities, disaster prevention and mitigation, and civil and general aviation, and next-generation information infrastructure.

Li said 577.6 billion yuan is included in the central government budget for related investment this year, an increase of 40 billion yuan from last year.

China will explore new forms of project financing, lower as appropriate capital contribution requirements for infrastructure projects, make good use of developmental financial instruments, and attract more private capital into projects in key areas, Li said.


----------



## JSCh

*China's NBS taking over regional GDP data*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/11 20:38:40
*
Move will improve statistical accuracy in China*



A view of Qingdao Port in East China's Shandong Province on March 3 Photo: VCG

Starting this year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) will take over the accounting for GDP statistics in all provinces, autonomous regions and municipalities, and it will no longer rank the GDP values or growth rates of different regions, according to a report by finance.china.com on Monday.

Experts and officials said the move is part of the central government's efforts to combat fraud in the calculation of GDP. The shift could also mean the inclusion of new businesses that haven't been counted in the statistics so far.

From this year, the NBS will start to collect data at the regional level and it will develop a new system to generate and analyze national and provincial balance sheets, and to improve the overall assessment and evaluation mechanism.

Phasing in the new accounting system is among a series of recent attempts to combat fraud in the calculation of GDP in China, Yin Zhongqing, vice chairman of the Financial and Economic Affairs Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC), said at a press conference during the two sessions, according to a report by bjnews.com on Sunday.

The Standing Committee of the NPC last year carried out statistical law enforcement inspections of six provinces in three groups, and it found that many improvements are still needed in terms of the efficiency and accuracy of data collection and the prevention of fraud, Yin said. 

"There is a discrepancy between regional and national GDP figures, and it has negatively affected the credibility of the government." 

Cong Yi, deputy director of the economics department of Tianjin University of Finance and Economy, told Global Times on Monday that the decision can prevent fraud, better reflect the fast-evolving economy in the Chinese society and address loopholes in the current system.

"The previous accounting system was province-based, which gave local governments a lot of incentives to exaggerate their GDP figures," Cong said. The old system also allowed for "data silos" involving businesses that run across different regions." 

Many emerging sectors have yet to be counted in GDP figures, and the new accounting system can be an opportunity to fix that, Cong said. 

One telling example is the ride-sharing business, said Cong. "For example, in North China's Tianjin Municipality, there are 380,000 cars running on the ride-sharing platform Didi, but only registered taxis are counted in the GDP data collection process in the current system, Cong noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Inclusion of China's bonds in global index "important milestone": IMF official*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-14 15:15:18|Editor: mingmei

WASHINGTON, March 13 (Xinhua) -- The expected inclusion of Chinese bonds in the Bloomberg Barclays Global Aggregate Bond Index next month is an "important milestone" in China's financial integration into the world economy, an International Monetary Fund (IMF) official said Wednesday.

"That step both reflects the importance of those bonds in foreign portfolios and likely will encourage more purchases of those securities going forward," said Changyong Rhee, IMF's director of the Asia and Pacific department, at a book forum held in Washington D.C.

In January, Bloomberg confirmed its decision to include renminbi (RMB) government bonds and policy bank bonds in the index beginning in April 2019.

"This development follows the establishment in 2017 of the so-called Bond Connect, which allows foreigners to enter the Chinese bond market, as well as the authorities' recent commitments to further develop and open the market," Rhee said in his opening remarks of the event.

According to the government work report delivered last week, China will further open up its financial sectors and improve policies to open the bond market.

"Bond market development and global integration will be beneficial for the allocation of resources within the Chinese economy -- and will spur greater asset diversification in China and globally," he said, adding that it could boost China's economic growth and strengthen financial stability.

At the event held by the Center for Strategic and International Studies, a Washington-based think tank, the IMF senior official highlighted the significance of financial sector reform, calling it "an important element of China's current transition from four decades of high-speed growth toward what is intended to be high-quality growth."

Noting that the "reforms remain a work in progress," he said the process of developing and opening the bond market needs to be managed carefully in order to ensure financial stability.

Rhee suggested China, among other things, improve corporate governance, which means providing timely and reliable information for the capital markets, especially on corporate performance and outlook.

Clear lines of communications about the direction of policy also would be greatly beneficial, especially in terms of reducing market volatility, he said.

The IMF senior official lauded the efforts by the People's Bank of China, which has been "holding more frequent press conferences and providing more real-time information in English."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> SEPTEMBER 4, 2018 / 11:40 AM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
> *Breakingviews - Shanghai's early market win threatens oil duopoly | Reuters*
> Clara Ferreira-Marques
> 
> SINGAPORE (Reuters Breakingviews) - Shanghai’s early success with its new oil market is beginning to threaten the duopoly of Brent and WTI. In four months, the yuan-denominated crude futures contract has built a 7 percent share of global crude turnover. Dealing in a state-managed currency remains an issue for investors, and Western traders have yet to really weigh in. But Beijing is on the way to building a credible benchmark.
> 
> China, which has overtaken the United States to become the world’s top oil importer, wants more pricing clout in a market worth trillions of dollars. The government also wants to see more transactions conducted in yuan, and to help its companies hedge more. The crude futures contract on the Shanghai International Energy Exchange, launched in March, ticks all those boxes.
> 
> Benchmarks are hard to establish in a market dominated by two dollar heavyweights: a Russian attempt has stagnated. But a few months in, the Shanghai contract has garnered unanticipated clout. Volumes and open interest, which measures market activity, now rival the comparable Dubai Mercantile Exchange contract. In July, Shanghai took a roughly 14 percent share of the market as measured by front-month volumes – trade in the contract closest to delivery. The Brent benchmark took two decades to hit the same level.
> 
> China cleared an early operational hurdle cleanly too, with the settlement of its first contract for September - physical players had fretted about potential delivery hiccups.
> 
> External factors, including oil price volatility, have contributed to Shanghai’s success. U.S. sanctions may have also inadvertently supported trade: China is Iran’s biggest customer, and while Iranian oil is not deliverable through the Shanghai exchange, there are workarounds. Russia may also climb aboard.
> 
> There is work to be done. Almost all of the Shanghai trade is concentrated in the most active front month, whereas WTI and Brent see volume spread across the curve - better for managing risk. In response, the INE is considering introducing market makers to fuel activity in longer-dated contracts, and has cut fees.
> 
> The market remains dominated by Chinese state players; Western traders like Glencore, Trafigura and Vitol, whose participation is critical for global credibility, are largely on the sidelines. Their caution is tied to Beijing’s currency and capital account restrictions, which are unlikely to go away soon. Other fixes, though, will help Shanghai build on a good start.


MARCH 26, 2019 / 2:11 PM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*China's ShFE launches crude oil futures index; plans more products | Reuters*

BEIJING (Reuters) - China’s Shanghai Futures Exchange (ShFE) will start on Tuesday publishing an index linked to the prices of its crude oil futures contracts, a year after the launch of futures trading, the ShFE said in a release posted on its WeChat channel.

The crude oil futures index will measure the price movements and the rate of return for the most actively traded contract for the ShFE’s crude futures, according to the release.

The ShFE began calculating the index based on futures trading during the night session of March 25 and the index rose during morning trading on Tuesday.

The ShFE also plans to deepen cooperation with Chinese stock exchanges by launching a crude oil exchange-traded fund (ETF) and other new products.

This will help improve the structure of investors and lower systemic risks of investment portfolio, it said.

China launched its yuan-denominated crude oil futures on March 26, 2018, and it has gained substantial volumes from international Brent and U.S. West Texas Intermediate futures.

The total trading volume of the ShFE crude oil futures contracts was 36.7 million lots by March 25, the exchange said in separate release on Tuesday.

Reporting by Min Zhang in BEIJING and Chen Aizhu in SINGAPORE; editing by Christian Schmollinger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China ramps up financial cooperation with Germany as US closes doors*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/25 22:13:40



A sign sits on display outside the Frankfurt Stock Exchange, operated by Deutsche Boerse AG, in Frankfurt, Germany. File photo: VCG

It is an inevitable trend for China to strengthen bilateral financial cooperation with Germany, an attractive financial market among EU countries that can parallel the market of the UK, said a Chinese expert.

The comment followed a statement on the website of the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) on Monday saying that the Chinese securities regulator signed a memorandum of understanding with its counterpart in Germany - the German Federal Financial Supervisory Authority - on regulatory cooperation of derivatives and information exchange on March 18 in Frankfurt.

The memorandum is an important component and supplement to the Securities Futures Regulatory Cooperation memorandum, the signing of which was witnessed by Chinese Vice Premier Liu He and German Vice Chancellor and Finance Minister Olaf Scholz in January in Beijing when the second China-Germany High Level Financial Dialogue was held.

The memorandum signed in January was an update of the original document executed by China and Germany in 1998.

The March document will promote pragmatic cooperation involving the two countries' capital markets, provide guarantees for bilateral regulatory cooperation and drive the development of the China Europe International Exchange (CEINEX), marking a new phase of China-Germany regulatory cooperation, according to the statement.

CEINEX was set up in 2015 under the auspices of the two governments and its majority is owned by the Shanghai Stock Exchange and Deutsche Boerse.

Home appliance maker Qingdao Haier Co kicked off the D-share project - D for Deutschland - on the infant CEINEX based in Frankfurt in October last year, becoming the first Chinese company to do so.

Dong Dengxin, director of the Finance and Securities Institute at Wuhan University, told the Global Times on Monday that the two countries have established the foundations for financial cooperation in cross-border D-share listings, trading and regulation.

"It is a natural trend for China-Germany financial ties to be strengthened as the US is closing its doors. Plus, Germany, a major economic entity in the EU whose financial markets can be on par with those of the UK, is an ideal financial partner for China," said Dong.

Like the UK, Germany is expecting to benefit from the Chinese capital market from a program similar to the Shanghai-London Stock Connect.

Peter Estline, lord mayor of the City of London, said the city hopes to further strengthen cooperation with Shanghai in the Shanghai-London Stock Connect project. He made the comment when meeting Shanghai Mayor Ying Yong on Wednesday, the Securities Daily reported.

"China and Germany will also roll out their connect scheme based on the experience of the Shanghai-London Stock Connect in the near future as the two countries have large cooperation scope in the capital market," said Dong.

China's financial sector is continuously opening up, providing opportunities for global investors, including those from Germany.

Last November, China granted German insurer Allianz permission to set up the first wholly foreign-owned insurance holding company in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's manufacturing PMI edges up in March*

2019-03-31 09:41:22 Xinhua Editor : Li Yan

The purchasing managers' index (PMI) for China's manufacturing sector came in at 50.5 in March, up from 49.2 in February, the National Bureau of Statistics said Sunday.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below reflects contraction.
















https://www.guancha.cn/economy/2019_03_31_495746_s.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese economy expands 6.4 pct in Q1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-17 10:39:14|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, April 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese economy expanded 6.4 percent year on year in the first quarter of this year, official data showed Wednesday.

China's GDP reached 21.343 trillion yuan (about 3.18 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first three months of 2019, and the growth pace was the same with that of Q4 2018, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said in a statement.

The tertiary sector reported the strongest growth in added value by expanding 7 percent to reach 12.232 trillion yuan, which accounted for 57.3 percent of the total Q1 GDP, picking up by 0.6 percentage points compared with Q1 2018.

Consumption continued to be the mainstay in driving up demand, contributing 65.1 percent to Q1 economic growth, NBS data showed.

The industrial and agricultural sectors saw their added value grow 6.1 percent and 2.7 percent respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's First Quarter Current Account Surplus Hits USD58.6 Billion*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAY 10 2019/SOURCE : YICAI

(Yicai Global) May 10 -- China recorded a current account surplus of USD56.8 billion in the first quarter of 2019, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange said today.

For the first quarter, the trade of goods recorded an 83 percent annual rise to a USD94.5 billion surplus, while the service trade recorded USD63.4 billion deficit, which contract 14 percent annually.The primary income recorded a USD25.4 billion surplus while secondary income posted a USD2.2 billion surplus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's foreign trade up 4.1 pct in first five months*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-10 10:20:09|Editor: Yang Yi

BEIJING, June 10 (Xinhua) -- China's foreign trade of goods rose 4.1 percent year on year in the first five months of this year to 12.1 trillion yuan (about 1.76 trillion U.S. dollars), customs data showed Monday.

Exports increased 6.1 percent year on year to 6.5 trillion yuan during this period, while imports grew 1.8 percent to 5.6 trillion yuan, the General Administration of Customs said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China bucks global trend with record FDI inflows in 2018: UN report*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-13 05:43:53|Editor: Mu Xuequan

GENEVA, June 12 (Xinhua) -- Despite global foreign direct investment (FDI) flows sliding by 13 percent in 2018 from the year before, China bucked the trend, posting a record of 139 billion U.S. dollars of FDI, a UN report said Wednesday.

The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) World Investment Report 2019 said FDI to East Asia rose by 4 percent to 280 billion dollars in 2018, with inflows to China increasing by 4 percent to an all-time high.

The 139 billion dollars into China accounted for more than 10 percent of the world's total 1.3 trillion- dollar FDI, said UNCTAD.

"Liberalizing efforts helped drive FDI flows at a high level and last year it was a record level again, the highest in history," said James Zhan, director of UNCTAD's division on investment and enterprise, at a press conference here.

He said that China put in place liberalization measures that included a new investment law and improved the investment climate so that the list of restrictive investment areas was reduced.

According to the report, foreign investors established more than 60,000 new companies in China in 2018.

Zhan explained that China itself is a large market. "That is why foreign countries are still producing in China."

"There are a number of steps that China has been taking of a positive nature in opening up its markets for greater FDI and foreign investment," said UNCTAD Secretary-General Mukhisa Kituyi, at the same occasion.

Kituyi noted the national treatment accorded to foreign investors by the newly-adopted investment law in China, the China International Import Expo in Shanghai last November, and the most recent Belt and Road summit, saying "all are positive market signals that encourage more foreign investment."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's foreign trade up 3.9 pct in H1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-12 17:16:03|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, July 12 (Xinhua) -- China's foreign trade maintained stable growth in the first half of this year, expanding 3.9 percent year on year, the General Administration of Customs (GAC) said Friday.

Total foreign trade volume reached 14.67 trillion yuan (2.14 trillion U.S. dollars) in H1. Exports expanded 6.1 percent while imports rose 1.4 percent.

China saw its trade surplus widen by 41.6 percent year-on-year to 1.23 trillion yuan during the same period.

The country's trade mix continued to improve in H1 with the general trade growing both in volume and proportion. General trade grew 5.5 percent year-on-year and accounted for 59.9 percent of the total trade, 0.9 percentage points higher than H1 2018.

Private firms gained ground in sustaining China's trade growth, which made 6.12 trillion yuan of trade in H1, up 11 percent year on year.

Trade in the country's central and western regions outpaced the total trade, GAC data showed. Twelve western provincial regions saw their trade grow 14 percent during the Jan.-June period.

China' foreign trade in H1 made steady progress and achieved quality development, said GAC spokesperson Li Kuiwen.

Despite challenges from the complex global environment, China's foreign trade is still dominated by enduring improvement, with trade structure continually optimizing and the driving forces shifting faster, Li added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's GDP grows 6.3 pct in H1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-15 10:52:21|Editor: Yang Yi

BEIJING, July 15 (Xinhua) -- China's GDP expanded 6.3 percent year on year in the first half of 2019 to about 45.09 trillion yuan (about 6.56 trillion U.S. dollars), data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed Monday.

The growth was in line with the government's annual target of 6-6.5 percent set for 2019.

In the second quarter, the country's GDP rose 6.2 percent year on year, lower than 6.4 percent in the first quarter, according to NBS data.

The economic performance was generally stable and remained within a reasonable range, with progress being made in certain areas, NBS spokesperson Mao Shengyong told a press conference.

A breakdown of the data showed output of the service sector, which accounted for 54.9 percent of the total GDP, rose 7 percent in the first half of the year, outpacing a 3-percent increase in the primary industry and a 5.8-percent rise in the secondary industry.

Consumption continued to play a bigger role in driving economic growth, with final consumption contributing to 60.1 percent of economic expansion in the January-June period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*China’s continuous hike of gold reserves demonstrates diversification efforts*

By Wang Jiamei Source:Global Times

China increased its gold reserves for the seventh month in June, taking its total reserves to 61.94 million ounces, up 330,000 ounces compared to the previous month, data from the central bank showed on Monday. As gold is considered to be a typical safe haven asset, China's gold purchases are generally seen as a strategic measure to hedge against risks and uncertainties related to the international payment environment and its own currency.

Meanwhile, official data also showed that China's foreign exchange reserves stood at $3.12 trillion by the end of June, up $18.23 billion compared with the previous month. While China's holdings of gold only make up a small percentage of its total foreign exchange reserves, the increases in both gold reserves and foreign exchange reserves bode well in terms of China's capability to stabilize its currency's exchange rate and for handling any potential economic storm.

Historically speaking, it has not been common to see the People's Bank of China (PBC) increase gold holdings for seven consecutive months. China's gold reserves have increased by 2.7 million ounces from 59.24 million ounces at the end of November 2018.

As to the reasons behind the continuous gain in China's holdings of the precious metal, diversification and optimization of reserve assets could be the main factor. Against the background of the trade war with the US, China has shown signs of a steady retreat from dollar-denominated assets, a phenomenon called "de-dollarization"that indicates a shift from US dollar-based assets. According to data released by the US Treasury Department in June, the Chinese holdings of US Treasury bonds and notes declined for a second straight month in April, falling to $1.113 trillion, the lowest level in nearly two years. While China remains the largest non-US holder of treasuries, the continuous decrease in its treasury holdings, plus its increased gold reserves, highlight the country's pursuit of de-dollarization amid the uncertain outlook for global trade and the world economy as a whole.

This de-dollarization process hasn't only been seen in China. In fact, major central banks in countries like Russia and Japan have been cutting back on their treasury holdings. For example, Russia has already slashed nearly 85 percent of its treasury holdings from $96.9 billion in January 2018. 

In the meantime, global central banks have been buying gold for their reserves in recent years. Countries like Russia, Kazakhstan and Turkey have been among the most consistent buyers, while relatively inactive central banks like those in Poland, Hungary and India have also returned to the gold market after a multi-year absence. According to data from the World Gold Council, the gold reserves of central banks around the world soared by 651.5 tons, or 74 percent year-on-year, in 2018.

The growing interest in gold has precipitated a continuous rise in the price of the precious metal. Spot gold prices hit $1,422.85 in late June, the highest point in more than six years. The month of June saw gold prices rally more than 8 percent, making it the best monthly performance since 2016.

Observers have attributed the recent gain in gold prices to expectations for an imminent interest rate cut by the US Federal Reserve. While the Fed has repeatedly pledged to "act as appropriate" to sustain the US' economic expansion, the market is now generally convinced that there will be a rate cut in July. Once the Fed cuts the rate, it will inevitably weigh on the dollar and other dollar-based assets.

From the perspective of central banks in China and other countries, the recent increased purchases of gold could also be seen as a means of preserving the value of their foreign exchange reserves ahead of the depreciation of the US dollar.

Moreover, it should be noted that despite the recent gain in gold reserves, China's total gold reserves are not very high compared with other major economies. At present, China holds the world's sixth-largest gold reserves, behind the US, Germany, Italy, France and Russia.

Historical experience indicates that it is a necessary strategic choice to have a certain amount of gold reserves during difficult times for global trade and monetary systems. Sufficient gold reserves are not only essential for countries to guard against future emergencies and to deal with uncertainties in the international payment environment; it is also crucial for measuring the government's capability to maintain its currency stability amid economic concerns.

In this sense, considering the uncertain prospects for the trade war and the world economy, China is expected to continue its purchases of gold in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese tourists spend 130 bln USD overseas in 2018: report*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-04 16:37:49|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, Aug. 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese tourists made 149 million overseas trips in 2018, with total spending amounting to 130 billion U.S. dollars, according to a report released by the China Tourism Academy.

The data marked a year-on-year increase of 14.7 percent and 13 percent, respectively.

According to the United Nations World Tourism Organization, the number of global travelers will exceed 1.8 billion by 2030. China is considered the world's fastest growing tourism market and will play a key role in the sector's development.

The domestic tourism market is also booming. In the first half of the year, China's domestic tourism revenue came in at 2.78 trillion yuan (about 402 billion U.S. dollars), up 13.5 percent year on year, according to the report.

The academy predicted domestic tourism revenue will expand by 10 percent to reach 5.6 trillion yuan in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*SWIFT sets up wholly-owned enterprise in Beijing*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-07 16:16:09|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, Aug. 7 (Xinhua) -- The Belgium-based financial messaging services provider SWIFT set up a wholly-owned enterprise in Beijing Tuesday amid China's further opening of its financial market.

The move marks the company's foray into the world's second-largest economy, making RMB the third international currency accepted by the organization after the dollar and the euro, according to Alain Raes, chief executive of SWIFT Europe, Middle East and Africa.

The wholly-owned enterprise also comes as the country is ramping up efforts to open up its financial market, with the government easing ownership restrictions for overseas financial investors.

The company will promote wider international use of RMB, and increase connectivity between the Chinese financial industry and the international market as well as financial institutions, said Raes.

SWIFT, or the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunications, has a global financial network covering over 200 countries.

According to a report released by the Beijing-based research company Analysys in January, China's cross-border payment industry has developed quickly in the last several years with policy support such as the increase of cross-border payment licenses, the rising trend of outbound tourism and the tax lift on cross-border e-commerce platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

China's exports rose unexpectedly in July
Published: Aug 7, 2019 11:39 p.m. ET


> BEIJING--China's exports rose unexpectedly in July from a year earlier, despite the intensifying trade disputes with the U.S. that have dented market demand and soured confidence.
> 
> China's exports rose 3.3% on year last month, reversing a 1.3% decline in June, data from the General Administration of Customs showed Thursday. A Wall Street Journal poll of 13 economists had forecast a drop of 2% on year.
> 
> Imports continued to slump, sliding 5.6% on year in July, albeit less steeply than the 7.3% decrease recorded in June, the customs data showed. The WSJ poll forecast expected a decline of 9.0% in imports.
> 
> China's trade surplus with all trading partners stood at $45.06 billion in July, narrowed from the $50.98 billion surplus recorded in June, but wider than the $38.7 billion that economist had expected.
> 
> _In yuan terms, China's exports rose 10.3% on year in July while imports increased 0.4%, the customs bureau said.
> _
> *By MARKETWATCH*


*
——
*
Economic Watch: China's foreign trade expands steadily amid mounting challenges
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-08 17:38:32|Editor: Shi Yinglun


> BEIJING, Aug. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's foreign trade maintained steady expansion in the first seven months of this year amid mounting domestic and external challenges.
> 
> China's trade of goods rose 4.2 percent year on year in the January-July period to 17.41 trillion yuan (about 2.49 trillion U.S. dollars), data from the General Administration of Customs (GAC) showed Thursday.
> 
> Exports increased 6.7 percent year on year to 9.48 trillion yuan during the period, while imports grew 1.3 percent to 7.93 trillion yuan. China saw its trade surplus widen by 47.4 percent year on year to 1.55 trillion yuan during the same period.
> 
> In July alone, exports expanded 10.3 percent from a year ago to 1.53 trillion yuan, while imports went up 0.4 percent to 1.21 trillion yuan, leading to a 310.26-billion-yuan surplus, widening by 79 percent.
> 
> The steady trade growth came as the Chinese economy maintained strong resilience and sound fundamentals and at a time when internal and external risks and challenges were increasing, said Li Kuiwen, director of the GAC's statistics and analysis department
> 
> Meanwhile, China's trade mix continued to optimize as general trade with the long industrial chain and high value-added reported a higher proportion in the total trade since the beginning of this year, Li added.
> 
> General trade grew 5.7 percent year on year and accounted for 59.8 percent of the total trade in the January-July, 0.8 percentage points higher than the same period of last year.
> 
> The European Union remained China's largest trading partner in the period, with bilateral trade volume up 10.8 percent from one year earlier to 2.72 trillion yuan, followed by the ASEAN, up 11.3 percent to 2.35 trillion yuan, and the United States, down 8.1 percent to 2.1 trillion yuan.
> 
> China's trade with Belt and Road countries totaled 5.03 trillion yuan, up 10.2 percent year on year, six percentage points higher than the overall pace, said the GAC, adding that the amount accounted for 28.9 percent of China's total trade volume.
> 
> China's private businesses reported faster trade growth in the first seven months, with the trade volume increasing 11.8 percent to 7.31 trillion yuan. The amount accounted for 42 percent of the total trade volume in the period, up 2.9 percentage points year on year.
> 
> Thursday's data also showed that exports of mechanical and electrical products, as well as labor-intensive products such as textile and furniture, have all maintained growth in the period.
> 
> In addition, imports of crude oil and natural gas saw an increase, while iron ore and soybean imports dropped.



——
*
更详细的报道（中文版）摘自观察者网。

中国7月出口增速10.3%，前7月中美贸易总值下降8.1%*




> （观察者网讯）
> 
> 8月8日，海关总署发布我国前7个月货物贸易进出口数据：
> 
> 按人民币计价，1-7月，我国外贸进出口总值17.41万亿元，同比增长4.2%，其中，出口9.48万亿元，增长6.7%；进口7.93万亿元，增长1.3%。贸易顺差1.55万亿元，扩大47.4%。
> 
> 前7个月，欧盟、东盟和美国仍为我国前三大贸易伙伴。其中，与欧盟进出口2.72万亿元，增长10.8%；与东盟进出口2.35万亿元，增长11.3%；与美国进出口2.1万亿元，下降8.1%。
> 
> 而其中，7月，我国进出口总值2.74万亿元，增长5.7%。其中，出口1.53万亿元，增长10.3%；进口1.21万亿元，增长0.4%；贸易顺差3102.6亿元，扩大79%。
> 
> 按美元计价，今年前7个月，我国进出口总值2.56万亿美元，下降1.8%。其中，出口1.39万亿美元，增长0.6%；进口1.17万亿美元，下降4.5%；贸易顺差2256.9亿美元，扩大38.7%。
> 
> 其中，7月份，我国进出口总值3980亿美元，同比下降0.8%。其中，出口2215.3亿美元，同比增长3.3%；进口1764.7亿美元，同比下降5.6%；贸易顺差450.6亿美元，扩大63.9%。
> 
> 前7个月，我国外贸进出口主要呈现以下特点：
> 
> 一、一般贸易增长且比重提升。前7个月，我国一般贸易进出口10.4万亿元，增长5.7%，占我外贸总值的59.8%，比去年同期提升0.8个百分点。其中，出口5.57万亿元，增长10.1%；进口4.83万亿元，增长1.2%；贸易顺差7381.6亿元，扩大1.6倍。同期，加工贸易进出口4.34万亿元，下降2.3%，占24.9%，下滑1.7个百分点。其中，出口2.76万亿元，下降0.8%；进口1.58万亿元，下降4.7%；贸易顺差1.18万亿元，扩大4.9%。
> 
> 此外，我国以保税物流方式进出口2.01万亿元，增长10.8%，占我外贸总值的11.5%。其中，出口6650.1亿元，增长14.7%；进口1.34万亿元，增长9%。
> 
> 二、对欧盟、东盟和日本等主要市场进出口增长，对“一带一路”沿线国家进出口增速高于整体。前7个月，欧盟为我国第一大贸易伙伴，中欧贸易总值2.72万亿元，增长10.8%，占我外贸总值的15.6%。其中，对欧盟出口1.64万亿元，增长12.6%；自欧盟进口1.08万亿元，增长8.2%；对欧贸易顺差5596.5亿元，扩大22.2%。东盟为我国第二大贸易伙伴，与东盟贸易总值为2.35万亿元，增长11.3%，占我外贸总值的13.5%。其中，对东盟出口1.33万亿元，增长15.8%；自东盟进口1.02万亿元，增长6%；对东盟贸易顺差3018.9亿元，扩大68.7%。
> 
> 美国为我国第三大贸易伙伴，中美贸易总值为2.1万亿元，下降8.1%，占我外贸总值的12%。其中，对美国出口1.62万亿元，下降2.1%；自美国进口4739.3亿元，下降24%；对美贸易顺差1.15万亿元，扩大11.1%。日本为我国第四大贸易伙伴，中日贸易总值为1.21万亿元，增长1%，占我外贸总值的6.9%。其中，对日本出口5549.1亿元，增长4.5%；自日本进口6535.2亿元，下降1.8%；对日贸易逆差986.1亿元，收窄26.7%。同期，我国对“一带一路”沿线国家合计进出口5.03万亿元，增长10.2%，高出全国整体增速6个百分点，占我外贸总值的28.9%，比重提升1.6个百分点。
> 
> 三、民营企业进出口快速增长，所占比重提升。前7个月，民营企业进出口7.31万亿元，增长11.8%，占我外贸总值的42%，比去年同期提升2.9个百分点。其中，出口4.82万亿元，增长14.2%，占出口总值的50.9%；进口2.49万亿元，增长7.4%，占进口总值的31.4%。同期，外商投资企业进出口7.01万亿元，下降1.2%，占我外贸总值的40.2%。其中，出口3.72万亿元，增长0.9%；进口3.29万亿元，下降3.5%。
> 
> 此外，国有企业进出口3.03万亿元，增长0.8%，占我外贸总值的17.4%。其中，出口9248.4亿元，下降4.1%；进口2.1万亿元，增长3%。
> 
> 四、机电产品、劳动密集型产品出口均保持增长。前7个月，我国机电产品出口5.5万亿元，增长6.1%，占出口总值的58%。其中，电器及电子产品出口2.44万亿元，增长7%；机械设备1.64万亿元，增长4.7%。同期，服装出口5612.6亿元，增长2%；纺织品4720.7亿元，增长7.7%；家具2103.1亿元，增长8.8%；鞋类1851.3亿元，增长6.8%；塑料制品1817.2亿元，增长18.2%；箱包1050.7亿元，增长5.9%；玩具1028.5亿元，增长31.7%；上述7大类劳动密集型产品合计出口1.82万亿元，增长7.8%，占出口总值的19.2%。此外，钢材出口3997万吨，减少2.9%；汽车68万辆，增加6.3%。
> 
> 五、原油、天然气等商品进口量增加，铁矿砂、大豆进口量减少，大宗商品进口均价涨跌互现。前7个月，我国进口铁矿砂5.9亿吨，减少4.9%，进口均价为每吨615.9元，上涨37.5%；原油2.86亿吨，增加9.5%，进口均价为每吨3288.9元，上涨1.6%；煤1.87亿吨，增加7%，进口均价为每吨535.3元，下跌5.3%；天然气5474万吨，增加10.8%，进口均价为每吨3016.6元，上涨19%；大豆4690万吨，减少11.2%，进口均价为每吨2745.5元，下跌0.8%；初级形状的塑料2085万吨，增加11.4%，进口均价为每吨1.01万元，下跌10.1%；成品油1840万吨，减少3.9%，进口均价为每吨3774.2元，上涨0.3%；钢材666万吨，减少13.4%，进口均价为每吨8206.4元，上涨1.5%；未锻轧铜及铜材269万吨，减少11.7%，进口均价为每吨4.55万元，下跌3.5%。
> 
> 此外，机电产品进口3.41万亿元，下降2.5%。其中，集成电路2316.1亿个，减少4.7%，价值1.12万亿元，下降1.2%；汽车61万辆，减少9%，价值1896亿元，下降3%。





> 另据央视新闻客户端8日消息称，数据显示，前7个月我国外贸继续保持稳中提质的发展势头，内生动力和活力不断增强。其中有两个数字引人关注，一是我国与“一带一路”沿线国家外贸进出口5.03万亿元，增长10.2%；二是民营企业成为拉动我国外贸的主力军，进出口7.31万亿元，同比增长11.8%，增速居各类型企业之首。
> 
> 今年以来，我国不断优化外贸结构和营商环境，企业创新挖潜多元化市场。保持外贸稳定增长，中国有底气！底气主要来自于几方面：
> 
> *国家持续对营商环境的优化*
> 
> 去年以来，我国陆续出台了一系列减税降费、优化口岸营商环境、通关便利化等政策措施，贸易便利化水平显著提升。2018年，世界银行将我国营商环境排名一次性上调了32位；其中跨境贸易排名由97位跃升至65位，也提升了32位。今年，我国在去年减税降费的基础上实施更大规模的减税政策，制造业增值税税率降低3个百分点，交通、运输、建筑等行业税率降低1个百分点。由海关总署牵头继续推进口岸监管作业改革，进出口环节的监管证件已由86种减少到46种，货物通关时间压缩一半以上。国际贸易“单一窗口”已实现了与25个部委的系统对接和信息共享，业务覆盖了全国所有口岸。年底前，国际贸易“单一窗口”主要业务应用率将达到100%。国家出台的一系列更多稳外贸政策措施的加快出台与落地，让企业更早、更好享受到相关便利与实惠，有助于降低企业压力、增强企业应对能力，提振了企业信心，这对稳外贸起到了直接的作用。
> 
> *更加多元的贸易伙伴*
> 
> 在与传统贸易大部分伙伴保持贸易额良好增势的同时，我国外贸企业积极拓展与其他国家和地区的经贸往来。今年前7个月我国与东盟、非洲、中亚、拉美等新兴市场外贸增速明显，其中，我国与“一带一路”沿线国家外贸进出口5.03万亿元，同比增长10.2%，高出同期外贸增速6个百分点。其中我国与沙特阿拉伯、波兰、乌兹别克斯坦等“一带一路”沿线国家外贸进出口增速达36.8%、21.9%和27.7%。
> 
> 国家信息中心预测部处长闫敏表示，中国与232个国家和地区有贸易往来，今年以来中国不仅与欧盟等主要经济体的市场份额均有所上升，更突出的是与新兴市场外贸增速明显，特别是我国与“一带一路”沿线国家的贸易合作潜力持续释放，开拓新市场、创造新需求，这种多元化发展，成为拉动我国外贸的新动力，使我国保持外贸稳定增长有了更大的空间。
> 
> 海关总署统计分析司司长李魁文介绍，在全球贸易环境不佳的背景下，今年中国外贸企业数量不但没有减少，反而还在增长；上半年，我国有进出口实绩的企业达33万家，增长6.6%。
> 
> *商品结构持续优化*
> 
> 前7个月我国机电产品出口5.5万亿元，增长6.1%，占我国外贸出口总值的58%。其中，部分附加值较高的机电产品和装备制造产品出口保持了良好增长态势，如平板电脑出口增长16.3%，金属加工机床出口增长21.3%。在进口方面，民生消费类产品进口增长较快，其中水海产品进口增长39%，美容化妆品和护肤品进口增长45.2%，鲜、干水果及坚果进口增长42%。
> 
> *我国企业不断挖潜、提高自身创新能力，用产品质量来拓展市场赢得市场*
> 
> 去年欧盟28个成员国进口的电动自行车中，来自中国的比重占78%，高达93.2万辆。在手机、计算机、彩电、音响等主要消费电子产品领域，中国的产业配套、技术应用和产业服务能力全球领先。依托产品质量和技术支撑，以及良好的营商环境，更多民营企业通过不断创新，提高产品技术含量，增加产品附加值，让传统出口产品有了新的增长点，在汽车、机械设备、电器及电子产品等领域，我国出口产品的国际竞争力明显增强。
> 
> 与此同时，今年前7个月，我国民营企业进出口7.31万亿元人民币，增长11.8%，增速居各类型企业之首。外贸内生动力不断增强。民营企业在外贸领域持续发力，逐渐成为我国对外贸易增长的主力军。
> 
> “国内经济‘稳’是外贸‘稳’的重要支撑。”海关总署统计分析司司长李魁文表示，习近平总书记在G20大阪峰会上强调“将在近期采取措施的基础上，进一步推出若干重大举措，加快形成对外开放新局面，努力实现高质量发展”。我国开放的大门越开越大，稳外贸政策效应也正不断显现，这将更有力促进外贸转型升级、提升企业活力。今年，我国还将进一步提高贸易便利化水平，持续优化口岸营商环境，助力外贸企业轻装上阵，推动实现外贸保持稳中有进发展。



——

*China reports steady FDI growth in H1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-11 18:36:34|Editor: ZX



> BEIJING, July 11 (Xinhua) -- China saw steady growth in foreign direct investment (FDI) in the first half of 2019, official data showed Thursday.
> 
> _The *actually utilized foreign investment* in China rose 7.2 percent from a year ago to reach 478.33 billion yuan during the January-June period, Gao Feng, spokesperson with the Ministry of Commerce (MOC), told a press conference._
> 
> In U.S. dollar terms, the amount stood at 70.74 billion U.S. dollars, up 3.5 percent year on year.
> 
> During the same period, a total of 20,131 new foreign-funded enterprises were established.
> 
> In June alone, total foreign investment actually utilized climbed 8.5 percent year on year to 109.27 billion yuan, MOC data showed.
> 
> The reading amounted to a total of 16.13 billion U.S. dollars, a 3-percent growth compared to the same period last year.
> 
> Banking, securities and insurance sectors were not included in the monthly data, according to the MOC.
> 
> FDI into the high-tech sector saw faster expansion, with the sector's actually utilized FDI rising 44.3 percent year on year and accounting for 28.8 percent of the total FDI, Gao said.
> 
> The high-tech manufacturing industry drew 50.28 billion yuan, up 13.4 percent year on year, with electronics and communications equipment rising 25 percent compared to the same period last year.
> 
> Some 87.56 billion yuan flowed into the high-tech service industry, a sharp increase of 71.1 percent year on year. FDI in services of information. R&D and design, as well as sci-tech achievement transformation surged by 68.1 percent, 77.7 percent and 62.7 percent, respectively.
> 
> FDI actually utilized by western Chinese regions registered rapid growth in the first half, up 21.2 percent year on year to hit 34.96 billion yuan, MOC data showed.
> 
> The country's free trade zones saw their actually utilized FDI rise 20.1 percent year on year and account for 14.5 percent of the total FDI, Gao said.
> 
> Foreign investment from the Republic of Korea and Germany climbed quickly in H1 2019, posting growth of 63.8 percent and 81.3 percent year on year, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*China's July CPI up 2.8%, PPI down 0.3%*
2019-08-09 09:45:20 chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Gu Liping​
China's consumer price index, the main gauge of inflation, rose 2.8 percent in July year-on-year, data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed on Friday.

China's producer price index, which measures the cost of goods at the factory gate, fell 0.3 percent year-on-year in July, the NBS said.


————————​

*Inflation rises, but will 'remain controllable'*
By XIN ZHIMING,ZHOU LANXU | China Daily | Updated: 2019-08-10 01:08​
*




*
Consumers browse products at a supermarket in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on June 20, 2018. [Photo/VCG]​
*Fruit, pork drive food price increases, but few other factors support hike*

Consumer inflation as measured by the consumer price index continued to strengthen in July, rising by 2.8 percent year-on-year, compared with 2.7 percent in June, according to the National Bureau of Statistics on Friday.

Analysts said the inflation rate may continue at relatively high levels in the coming months, but will not rise strongly, in a way that could affect the country's stable monetary stance. The reading was the highest since February 2018, when it was 2.9 percent.

Rising consumer inflation in July was attributable mainly to food price increases, the NBS said. Food prices rose by 9.1 percent while nonfood prices were up by 1.3 percent, according to official data.

Among food items, fresh fruit prices rose by 39.1 percent, contributing 0.63 of a percentage point to CPI growth, while pork prices jumped by 27 percent, contributing 0.59 of a percentage point to CPI growth, officials said.

CPI growth was 2.3 percent on average in the first seven months, the NBS said.

July's increase in CPI triggered concerns that the country might face heavier pressure from serious inflation, which would — if it occurred — become a daunting challenge for policymakers as they battle economic weakening.

Analysts, however, said that while inflation may remain at relatively high levels in the coming months, the overall situation will be controllable given that the CPI will not spiral out of control.

"The possibility of the CPI continuing to rise strongly this year is small," said Liu Chunsheng, an associate professor at the Central University of Finance and Economics. "CPI growth will remain controllable and thus would not be something worrisome."

There are few factors that would continue to push up inflation except for food, he said. Authorities have vowed to keep the country's monetary policy prudent and will not resort to excessive money supply to stimulate economic growth, thereby helping to stabilize prices, Liu said.

Li Chao, chief economist at Huatai Securities, said that the July reading may be the highest this year because prices of most items have remained stable or weakened. As the momentum of price increases for fruit and pork is expected to weaken, CPI growth may trend down in the August-October period. "We think the price rise pressure remains controllable," he said in a research note.

The stable inflation level will not have a significant bearing on monetary policymaking, said Liu of CUFE.

But Liu also warned that policymakers should closely monitor the food price changes and ensure stable food supplies to iron out major price fluctuations.

The producer price index, which measures factory-gate prices and concerns corporate profitability, dropped by 0.3 percent year-on-year in July, the NBS said.

The fall reflects the easing of GDP growth, which slowed to 6.2 percent year-on-year in the second quarter.

"The fall is in line with market expectations," said Zhu Jianfang and Liu Boyang, economists at CITIC Securities. The country's environmental protection measures, which reduce production capacity, may help bolster PPI in the coming months, but the situation will not improve significantly, they said in a research note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*China reports current account surplus in H1*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-08-09 18:41​BEIJING -- China reported a current account surplus of $106 billion in the first half of 2019.

Goods trade posted a surplus of $222.8 billion during the period, while service trade reported a deficit of $129.3 billion, narrowing by 12 percent year on year, data from the State Administration of Foreign Exchange (SAFE) showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 12, 2019 / 1:36 PM / UPDATED 5 HOURS AGO
*Foreign holdings of Chinese bonds top 2 trln yuan, driven by index inclusions - Reuters*

SHANGHAI, Aug 12 (Reuters) - Holdings of yuan-denominated bonds by offshore investors topped 2 trillion yuan for the first time in July, official data showed, as the inclusion of Chinese bonds in a major global index supported flows into the market.

Offshore investors held Chinese interbank market bonds worth a total of 2.02 trillion yuan ($286.04 billion) at the end of July, according to Reuters calculations using data from interbank market bond clearing houses China Central Depository and Clearing Co (CCDC) and Shanghai Clearing House.

Total holdings of Chinese government bonds by offshore investors stood at a record 1.17 trillion yuan at the end of July, the data showed.

Offshore investors also increased their holdings of bonds issued by China’s policy banks to a record high of 465.82 billion yuan, the data showed, up 40.4 billion from a month earlier.

Worries over a prolonged trade war between the United States and China have helped to drive Chinese bond prices to multi-year highs as investors seek products to hedge against the risk of a stock market collapse.

On Friday, the yield on 10-year Chinese government bonds touched 3.019%, according to Refinitiv data, its lowest level since Dec. 5, 2016. Bond yields move inversely to prices.

In April, the Bloomberg Barclays Global Aggregate Index began including Chinese government bonds and policy bank bonds, issued by China Development Bank, the Agricultural Development Bank of China and the Export-Import Bank of China. The 20-month phased inclusion of Chinese bonds will take China’s weight in the index to 6.03%.

Data released earlier this month from Bond Connect, which offers access to China’s onshore interbank market through Hong Kong, showed trading volumes hit a record high of 201 billion yuan in July, though daily turnover fell to 8.74 billion yuan from 9.06 billion yuan in June. ($1 = 7.0620 Chinese yuan) (Reporting by Andrew Galbraith; Editing by Sam Holmes)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese economy grows within reasonable range in July*
By Xie Jun and Song Lin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/14 23:53:40

*Exports continue to grow, defy trade row*



A container is loaded onto a truck at Jingtang port area of Tangshan Port, North China's Hebei Province, in January 2018. Photo: Xinhua

Chinese officials and experts expressed confidence in China's growth potential as the country's economy showed a stable trend in July amid the ongoing China-US trade war.

Statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics Wednesday showed that the growth of the domestic economy slowed down in sectors including manufacturing and consumption in July, but robust exports and steady fixed assets investment were reported for last month.

"China's economy continued to perform within a reasonable range," bureau spokesperson Liu Aihua said at a news conference on Wednesday.

The situation was similar in the consumption sector. In July, retail sales of consumer goods grew 7.6 percent on a yearly basis, down from 9.8 percent in June. Liu attributed the decline to falling automobile sales.

Liu stressed that China's new economic growth momentum is growing, such as the rising proportion of new economies in the GDP. Vitality in the private sector also brings vigor to the economy, she said.

"China's economy has a solid basis for further growth in the next period," Liu said.

Exports showed promising signs, Chinese experts said. Exports grew 10.3 percent year-on-year in July, up 4.3 percentage points compared with June, the bureau data showed.

Growth in the consumption and manufacturing sectors slowed during the month.

The added value of major industrial enterprises grew 4.8 percent year-on-year in July, down from 6.3 percent in June.

"The slowing growth shows that China is indeed facing pressure, but not in an unexpected way," said Tian Yun, vice director of the Beijing Economic Operation Association.

"China's exports still maintain a strong growth trend. In particular, the advantages of private sector exports are showing up. This is pointing toward the momentum of China's economic growth," Tian said.



A fully-automated production line at Dongguan Sunrise Knitting in South China's Guangdong Province. Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT

*Trade war impact*

Wang Jun, a deputy director of the department of information at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, said that the statistics showed China's international market demand was stable despite the trade friction.

"The trade war didn't hurt China's economy as much as some people had thought," Wang noted, "as China is multiplying its trade channels and China-US trade only accounts for a little over 10 percent of China's overall trade, and therefore the impact from the trade war is under control."

Wang nevertheless warned that the July statistics showed weak domestic demand was much harsher as China undergoes economic structural transition.

The US government Tuesday announced a delay in imposing a 10 percent tariff on certain goods originating from China, including cell phones and laptops, to December 15.

China's financial markets were stable Wednesday, with the benchmark Shanghai Composite Index rising 0.42 percent. The yuan's central parity rate against the US dollar rose 14 basis points, which is a mild fluctuation.

Bureau data showed investment in high-tech manufacturing grew 11.1 percent and 11.9 percent in high-tech service industries, year-on-year in the first seven months of 2019, beating average investment growth.

The Consumer Price Index, a gauge of inflation, also was stable in July with 2.8 percent growth, compared with 2.7 percent in June.

*Stronger policy strength*

Some experts suggested that the government "increase policy strength" to further propel the domestic economy in upcoming months.

"China's consumption and investment sectors have further growth potential," Tian said. "More efforts should be made by the government to push the development in those areas in the second half of this year."

Liu Xuezhi, an economist at the Bank of Communications, told the Global Times that an interest rate cut could be an option if China's third-quarter economy significantly slowed.

But he cautioned that the government should not waver in curbing real estate bubbles.

"The government should continue with marginal monetary easing and keep liquidity at a reasonably sufficient level to boost market confidence," Liu Xuezhi said.

Wang suggested the government increase financial expenditure and ease the deficit rate to support infrastructure construction.

Tu Lei contributed to this story


----------



## JSCh

*Japan becomes largest foreign holder of U.S. Treasuries*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-16 10:18:39|Editor: huaxia




WASHINGTON, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- Japan surpassed China to become the largest foreign holder of U.S. Treasuries in June, with its holdings at the highest level in nearly three years, U.S. Treasury Department said Thursday.

Japan's holdings of U.S. Treasuries increased 21.9 billion U.S. dollars in June to reach 1.1229 trillion dollars, according to data from the department. It has been more than two years since Japan held more U.S. Treasuries than China.

China, meanwhile, held 1.1125 trillion dollars of U.S. Treasuries in June, a slight increase of 2.3 billion dollars from the previous month, after dropping for three months in a row.

Combined, China and Japan still held more than one third of the total foreign holdings of U.S. Treasuries in the month.

Overall, foreign holders of U.S. Treasuries had 6.6363 trillion dollars of government debt in June, up 97.2 billion dollars from May, indicating growing demand for the safe-haven asset.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170600154988048385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Foreign Investors Added USD112 Billion in Chinese Bonds From Jan.-Sept.*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : OCT 09 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






Foreign Investors Added USD112 Billion in Chinese Bonds From Jan.-Sept.​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 9 -- Foreign institutional investors added more than CNY800 billion (USD112 billion) worth of Chinese bonds to their holdings during the first three quarters as yuan-denominated bonds continued to entice overseas buyers.

Foreign institutions bought a net CNY110.8 billion worth of Chinese bonds last month, up 59 percent from August, the China Foreign Exchange Trading Center revealed yesterday. They purchased CNY319 billion and sold CNY208 billion worth, with the total transaction value sliding 15 percent from the previous month but growing more than 2.5 times on the year.

"From a global perspective, China's government bond yields are at a relatively high level and that's why foreign capital is entering the Chinese market" said Liu Yu, chief fixed income analyst at Guosheng Securites. "For foreign institutions, the China-US spread is more than 100 basis points, and the currency sovereign risk among G20 nations is quite low, making Chinese bonds attractive to international investors."

As of 9.30 p.m. yesterday Beijing time, China's 10-year government bonds paid 3.139 percent interest, giving a historically high spread against the US equivalent's 1.515 percent.

Foreign institutions made up just 3 percent of the total bond market volume in September, the CFETC added, saying commercial banks based overseas were the most active buyers making up 48 percent of transactions from abroad last month. Foreign central banks and foreign investment products made up 19 percent and 17 percent, with interest rate bonds the favored bills among investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's GDP grows 6.2% in first 3 quarters*
Xinhua 10:51 UTC+8, 2019-10-18

China's GDP expanded 6.2 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2019 to about 69.78 trillion yuan (US$9.87 trillion), data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed Friday.

The growth was in line with the government's annual target of 6-6.5 percent set for 2019.

In the third quarter, the country's GDP rose 6 percent year on year, according to the NBS data.

The Chinese economy has maintained overall stability, the statistical authority said at a press conference, while acknowledging that China faces downward pressure amid slower global economic growth and more external uncertainties.

A breakdown of the data showed output of the service sector, which accounted for 54 percent of the total GDP, rose 7 percent in the first three quarters of the year, outpacing a 2.9-percent increase in the primary industry and a 5.6-percent rise in the secondary industry.

Consumption continued to be the mainstay in driving up demand, with the final consumption contributing 60.5 percent to the economic growth in the January-September period, NBS data showed.

*Fixed-asset investment*

China's fixed-asset investment grew 5.4 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2019, retreating 0.1 percentage points from the January-August period.

In the first nine months, the FAI amounted to 46.1 trillion yuan (US$6.5 trillion).

Investment by the state sector went up 7.3 percent during the period, while private-sector investment increased 4.7 percent, 0.2 percentage points lower than that in the first eight months.

"Investment has maintained steady growth, with that in high-tech industries continuing to post relatively fast growth," the NBS said in a statement.

Investment in high-tech manufacturing and services surged 12.6 percent and 13.8 percent year on year, respectively.

The FAI includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

*Industrial output*

China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 5.6 percent year on year in the first three quarters.

*Retail sales*

China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 8.2 percent year on year in the first three quarters of 2019.

Excluding sales of automobiles, the growth rate reached 9.1 percent during this period.

Retail sales in rural areas rose 9 percent, outpacing the 8-percent expansion in urban areas.

Online sales continued to see robust expansion with 16.8 percent year on year rise in the period, NBS data showed. 

*Property development*

China's investment in property development grew 10.5 percent year on year in the first nine months of 2019, unchanged from the reading of the first eight months.

*Industrial capacity utilization rate*

China's industrial capacity utilization rate stood at 76.4 percent in the third quarter of 2019, unchanged from the second quarter.

The figure was down 0.1 percentage points from the same period a year earlier.

The utilization rate in the first nine months was 76.2 percent, down 0.4 percentage points from the same period in 2018, the NBS said in a statement.

Among the three major sectors, the mining sector's utilization rate in Q3 jumped 3.6 percentage points from last year. Manufacturing capacity utilization remained flat, while the production and supply of electricity, thermal power, gas and water dipped 2.3 percentage points in utilization.

NBS data also showed that China's value-added industrial output expanded 5.6 percent year on year in the first three quarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191441231873789955

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194809129266630656*People's Daily, China✔@PDChina*
China's economy from Jan-Oct, National Bureau of Statistics:
-- Retail sales: ￥33.48 trillion, up 8.1%
-- Value-added industrial output, up 5.6%
-- Fixed-asset investment: ￥51.09 trillion, up 5.2%
--Newly employed people in urban areas: 11.93 million, meeting this year's target


----------



## JSCh

*China-US trade down 11.1% from Jan-Nov, still ‘positive’ in general*
By Xie Jun and Song Lin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/8 14:47:06



Photo: VCG

China's trade with the US plunged 11.1 percent to 3.4 trillion yuan ($483 billion) in the first 11 months of the year as the long-running bilateral trade war continued to batter both sides, according to customs data released on Sunday. The 11-month decline widened from a 10.6 percent contraction in the first 10 months. 

However, China managed to make up for its worsening trade with the US by beefing up trade with other markets, and it achieved what experts described as generally positive trade volume this year. 

From January to November, China's exports to the US slid 8.4 percent to 2.64 trillion yuan, while imports from the US fell 19.5 percent to 763 billion yuan. China's trade surplus with the US narrowed 3 percent on a yearly basis to 1.88 trillion yuan. 

"The accelerating decline of China's export to the US in recent months was due to the gradually emerging impact of the intensifying trade war in September," He Weiwen, a former senior Chinese trade official and an executive council member of the China Society for World Trade Organization Studies, said on Sunday. 

The Trump administration started collecting a 15 percent tariff on about $125 billion of targeted goods from China on September 1. The US planned to add an additional tariff of 15 percent on part of some $300 billion worth of Chinese imports that is scheduled to take effect from December 15. 

In recent months, China-US trade relations have been imperiled by the ongoing US-initiated trade war. The two countries have not ceased efforts to reach a trade agreement but there are worries that the two largest economies in the world might walk away from the negotiating table. 

He estimated that bilateral trade will contract at least 10 percent for the entire year of 2019. "Of course we should actively push the China-US trade negotiations and strive for the phase one agreement as soon as possible. However, we do not need to fear new difficulties, as the general stable (trade) situation has not changed, " He told the Global Times. 

"In general, China's trade successfully withstood the negative pressure from the trade war in 2019," said Li Wei, senior research fellow of the National Academy of Development and Strategy at Renmin University of China, on Sunday. 

In the first 11 months of 2019, China's total trade increased 2.4 percent year-on-year to 28.5 trillion yuan. Exports were up 4.5 percent while imports were flat with the previous year, customs data showed. 

"It's not easy for China to achieve 2.4 percent trade growth at a time when international trade is slowing significantly," said Li. "China's overall trade status is within my expectations and largely positive." 

One positive adjustment, according to Li, is that China has already acted to diversify its import channels under pressure from the trade war. 

According to the customs data, China's trade with economies along the routes of the Belt and Road Initiative increased 9.9 percent to 8.35 trillion yuan in the first 11 months of this year. Trade with the EU increased 9.5 percent during the period. 

"China has been a little too reliant upon the US market in the past, which led to trade security problems. Now, because of the trade war, China has been forced to speed up diversifying its trade partners. In this sense, the trade war is not all bad," Li told the Global Times.

Trade prospects are promising between China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, a vibrant economic region that is geographically close to China, said Li. 

China's trade with the bloc jumped 12.7 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months to 3.98 trillion yuan, customs data showed.


----------



## JSCh

*China's industrial output expands 5.6%*
Monday, December 16, 2019, 14:11
By Xinhua



An industrial robot is displayed at the fourth China (Guangdong) International Internet Plus Expo in Foshan, Guangdong province. (PHOTO / XINHUA)

BEIJING — China's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, expanded 5.6 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months, *the National Bureau of Statistics* (NBS) said Monday.

The growth rate was flat with that in the first 10 months, according to the bureau.

In November alone, industrial output climbed 6.2 percent, up from 4.7 percent registered in October.

China's industrial output, officially called industrial value added, is used to measure the activity of designated large enterprises with annual business turnover of at least 20 million yuan (about US$2.86 million).

*ALSO READ: China's industrial output expands 5.6%*

The November output growth indicated stable industrial development and upgrading, NBS spokesman Fu Linghui told a press conference.

In a breakdown by ownership, the output of state-controlled enterprises climbed 3.7 percent last month, that of joint-stock companies went up 7 percent, and that of overseas-funded enterprises rose by 3.2 percent.

Private companies logged an 8.9-percent output increase as a slew of government measures supporting small and medium-sized enterprises took effect, said Fu.

The production and supply of electricity, thermal power, gas and water reported a year-on-year increase of 6.7 percent in November, the fastest among the three major sectors, which also include mining and manufacturing.

Manufacturing output rose 6.3 percent year-on-year, and mining output rose 5.7 percent.

High-tech manufacturing saw an output increase of 8.9 percent last month, representing continued structural improvement from mere expansion to quality-oriented growth, said Fu.

Tech-intensive and eco-friendly gadgets like smart watches and charging poles are becoming powerful engines of industrial growth, according to Fu.

China's industry development, bolstered by the country's considerable market size and innovation, and will remain a major driver for future economic growth, said Fu.

*China's fixed-asset investment grew 5.2 percent year on year in the first 11 months of 2019, flat with the rate during the January-October period, official data showed*

*Fixed-asset investment up 5.2%*

China continued to see steady growth in fixed-asset investment (FAI), boosted by robust high-tech investment and improving trend in some weak areas, official data showed Monday.

The FAI grew 5.2 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months of 2019, flat with the rate during the January-October period, according to the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).

In the first 11 months, the FAI amounted to 53.37 trillion yuan (about US$7.63 trillion).

On a month-on-month basis, FAI rose 0.42 percent.

Investment by the state sector went up 6.9 percent during the period, while private-sector investment increased 4.5 percent, 0.1 percentage points higher than that in the first 10 months.

Investment in high-tech manufacturing and services surged 14.8 percent and 13.1 percent year-on-year, respectively.

"Investment has maintained steady growth, with that in some weak areas posting relatively fast growth," the NBS said in a statement.

Investment in the primary industry edged down 0.1 percent, while that in the secondary and tertiary industries rose 2.4 percent and 6.7 percent, respectively.

Investment in social undertakings, including education, culture and sports gained 12.6 percent, while that in environmental protection jumped 36.3 percent.

The FAI includes capital spent on infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

The figures are among a series of indicators released by the NBS, including industrial production and retail sales, which show that the economy remains on a stable track.



In this undated photo, customers visit a newly opened Hema Fresh store in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, in April, which provides more than 6,000 kinds of products imported from around 100 countries. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

*Retail sales up 8%*

BEIJING — China's retail sales of consumer goods rose 8 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months of 2019, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

The indicator of consumption dipped from an increase of 8.1 percent registered in the first 10 months.

Sales of the consumer goods totaled 37.29 trillion yuan (about US$5.33 trillion) from January to November. Excluding sales of automobiles, the growth rate reached 9 percent during the period.

In November alone, total amount of retail sales expanded 8 percent to hit 3.81 trillion yuan, with the pace of growth 0.8 percentage points faster from October.

In the first 11 months, retail sales in rural areas rose 9 percent, outpacing the 7.9-percent expansion in urban areas.

Online sales continued to report robust expansion, with a year-on-year increase of 16.6 percent to stand at 9.5 trillion yuan, NBS data showed.

In terms of consumption types, the revenue of the catering industry gained 9.4 percent year-on-year to 4.19 trillion yuan, while the retail sales of commodities climbed 7.9 percent year-on-year.

China pledged to promote consumption upgrading and give play to the underpinning role of consumption.

*China's investment in property development grew 10.2 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months, down from 10.3 percent for the first 10 months, NBS data showed*

*Property investment up 10.2%*

China's investment in property development grew 10.2 percent year-on-year in the first 11 months, down from 10.3 percent for the first 10 months, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

The total property investment during the period stood at 12.13 trillion yuan (about 1.7 trillion U.S. dollars), the NBS said.

The investment in residential buildings went up 14.4 percent year-on-year to 8.92 trillion yuan in the first 11 months, with the pace of growth decelerating 0.2 percentage points from the first 10 months.

Commercial housing sales in terms of floor area totaled 1.49 billion square meters from January to November, up 0.2 percent year-on-year, 0.1 percentage points higher than the January-October growth.

In the first 11 months, commercial housing sales in terms of value gained 7.3 percent to 13.9 trillion yuan, unchanged from the growth rate in the first 10 months.

*READ MORE: China's private, smaller firms report faster industrial growth*




Customers check out real estate models at a property firm in Langfang, Hebei province. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

*Employment stable*

China's job market remained generally stable in the first 11 months of the year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

A total of 12.79 million new urban jobs were created during the period, exceeding this year's target of creating over 11 million urban jobs, according to the bureau.

The surveyed urban unemployment rate nationwide stood at 5.1 percent last month, unchanged from the rate in October.

The surveyed unemployment rate among the people aged between 25 and 59, the majority of the labor market, stayed unchanged at 4.6 percent last month.

Meanwhile, the surveyed urban unemployment rate of 31 major cities was 5.1 percent in November, flat with that in October, said the NBS.

The surveyed urban unemployment rate is calculated based on the number of unemployed people who have participated in the employment survey in urban areas, including migrant workers in cities.

It was first introduced in 2014 to better reflect the job market and serve as a supplement to the registered urban unemployment rate compiled by the Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security.

*Service sector maintains steady expansion*

The production index of China's service sector increased by 6.8 percent year-on-year in November, compared with a rise of 6.6 percent in October, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Monday.

The production index of the service sector increased by 6.9 percent year-on-year during the first 11 months, down from 7 percent recorded in the first 10 months, according to the NBS.

The sub-reading for information transmission, software and information technology services expanded by 16.3 percent last month, while that for the leasing and business services grew 11.8 percent.

The index measuring business activity in the service sector stood at 53.5 in November, up from 51.4 in October, the NBS said.

NBS data also showed that combined revenues of major service enterprises rose 9.1 percent year-on-year in the first 10 months, with revenues of companies in the strategic emerging service sector and high-tech service sector up 12 percent and 11.5 percent, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*Chinese Economic Activity Gets a Lift as 2019 Comes to a Close*
Some economists to raise their growth estimates for next year
Dec. 15, 2019 11:52 pm ET​BEIJING—A raft of supportive central government policies lifted China’s economic activity in November—bolstering factory production and consumer spending—which prompted some economists to raise their growth estimates for next year.

While many economists remain cautious about the sustainability of any improvement in China’s economy, the better-than-expected data released on Monday morning in Beijing—together with a limited trade deal announced by Beijing and Washington on Friday—could alleviate concerns about downside risks for the world’s second largest economy.

Value-added industrial output for November rose 6.2% from a year earlier, accelerating from a 4.7% year-over-year increase in October, the official National Bureau of Statistics said. November’s reading easily topped the 5% increase predicted by a Wall Street Journal poll of 15 economists.

China’s retail sales climbed 8% in November from a year earlier, compared with October’s 7.2% increase. That beat a median forecast for 7.6% growth.

China’s fixed-asset investment remained unchanged at 5.2% for the January-November period amid accelerated industrial investment and slower expansions for the infrastructure and property sectors. Home sales, investment and construction slowed slightly in November as Beijing held firm to its policies aimed at curbing property speculation.

“It’s hard to know whether the better-than-expected data suggests that the economy has reached its bottom in November,” said Ding Shuang, an economist at Standard Chartered, referring to the factory production and fixed-asset investment readings.

Mr. Ding pointed to a weeklong holiday in October that may have led many economists to misread in that month’s weak data signs of deeper trouble in the Chinese economy. He said more data in coming months would be needed to get a better picture of where things stand.

Fu Linghui, a spokesman for China’s statistics bureau, said November’s stronger-than-expected retail sales were bolstered by online consumption, particularly as Chinese e-commerce platforms launched promotions for the annual “Singles Day” shopping bonanza on Nov. 11.

Mr. Fu expressed optimism that China’s economy would meet the leadership’s growth target of between 6% and 6.5% for the year, though he also raised signs of caution.

“The current international environment remains complicated and the economy still faces downward pressure,” he said.

After the release of Monday’s data, economists at UBS and Oxford Economics raised their forecasts for 2020 Chinese economic growth to 6%, up from earlier predictions for 5.7% growth. In addition to the positive data on Monday, the UBS and Oxford Economics economists pointed to an improved outlook following the recently unveiled limited trade deal between Washington and Beijing.

In a phase-one deal announced by the U.S. and China on Friday, Beijing promised to buy more farm products and other goods from the U.S., while the U.S. put the brakes on new tariffs that were set to take effect on Sunday. The U.S. also agreed to reduce some existing levies.

Standard Chartered’s Mr. Ding said the deal, which is set to be signed in early January, could keep the Chinese economy humming at around 6.1% in 2020, which in turn would help Beijing fulfill its target of doubling the overall size of its gross domestic product in the decade that ends next year.

“Given the improvement in the external outlook following the trade deal and signs of stabilization in industry, we don’t expect a major policy easing in 2020 will be considered necessary,” said Louis Kuijs, an economist at Oxford Economics.

Even so, much around the trade dispute remains unresolved and uncertainty around U.S.-China trade ties—as well as a cooling property sector—pose two of the largest downside risks for the Chinese economy next year.

Chinese economic growth slowed to 6% in the third quarter of 2019, landing right on the bottom line of this year’s full-year target range, hitting a nearly three-decade low. Economists recently have debated whether Beijing should introduce more aggressive stimulus measures to defend the 6% growth rate should momentum slow further.

After an annual closed-door conclave last week to discuss the economy, Chinese leaders pledged to maintain steady growth, but they also vowed to ward off financial risks and curb a rise in debt accumulation.
—Grace Zhu, Liyan Qi and Bingyan Wang

https://www.wsj.com/articles/chines...s-a-lift-as-2019-comes-to-a-close-11576471966


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*China's manufacturing PMI stays at 50.2 in December*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-31 10:25:16|Editor: Wang Yamei​BEIJING, Dec. 31 (Xinhua) -- The purchasing managers' index (PMI) for China's manufacturing sector stood at 50.2 in December, unchanged from November, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Tuesday.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below reflects contraction.

This marks the second straight month of expansion, partly buoyed by booming supply and demand as well as increasing export orders, said NBS senior statistician Zhao Qinghe.

On a month-on-month basis, the sub-index for production gained 0.6 points to 53.2 in December, signaling faster expansion, while that for new orders fell slightly to 51.2, still in the expansion zone.

Imports and exports were improving in December, said Zhao, as the sub-index for new export orders gained 1.5 points to 50.3, the first expansion since June 2018. The sub-index for imports climbed 0.1 point month on month to 49.9.

PMI of mid-sized enterprises went up 1.9 points from the previous month to 51.4, while that of big enterprises fell slightly to 50.6.

In December, PMI of high-tech manufacturing, equipment manufacturing and consumer goods all rose for the third straight month, showing accelerated transformation and upgrades, said Zhao.

Tuesday's data also showed China's composite PMI slid slightly to 53.4, but was 0.3 points higher than this year's average, indicating steady expansion in the production of China's companies.

*China's non-manufacturing PMI edges down in December*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-31 09:27:09|Editor: huaxia​BEIJING, Dec. 31 (Xinhua) -- The purchasing managers' index (PMI) for China's non-manufacturing sector came in at 53.5 in December, down from 54.4 in November, the National Bureau of Statistics said Tuesday.

A reading above 50 indicates expansion, while a reading below it reflects contraction.

*China to cut RRR by 50 basis points*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-01 18:44:02|Editor: huaxia​BEIJING, Jan. 1 (Xinhua) -- The People's Bank of China (PBOC), China's central bank, on Wednesday decided to cut the reserve requirement ratio (RRR) for financial institutions by 50 basis points from Jan. 6 to spur the real economy.

The move will cut the cash that lenders must hold as reserves, releasing about 800 billion yuan (114.6 billion U.S. dollars) of long-term liquidity to bolster the economy and reduce social financing costs.

An unnamed official with the PBOC said the reduction will offset the impacts of strong cash demand ahead of the Spring Festival to keep overall liquidity in the banking system basically stable, denying "flood-like" stimulus.

"The stance of prudent monetary policy has not changed," the official stressed.

The central bank urged financial institutions to effectively use the additional funds to increase support for small, micro and private businesses.

More than 120 billion yuan in long-term funds is expected to be unlocked for small and medium-sized lenders, which will build up their capacities to support the targeted enterprises, said the central bank.

Meanwhile, the move will slash banks' capital costs by 15 billion yuan per year, which would help reduce the real cost of social financing.

The New Year move came as the Chinese economy ended 2019 on stable footing despite domestic headwinds and external uncertainties, but downward pressures still loom large.

The year-end tone-setting Central Economic Work Conference last month noted that the country faces rising downward economic pressure amid intertwined structural, institutional and cyclical problems, pledging stronger policy moves to keep the economy on a stable track.

In 2020, monetary policy should be pursued with moderate flexibility to maintain market liquidity at a reasonably ample level, according to the conference.

Wen Bin, chief analyst at China Minsheng Bank, said the move was in line with market expectations as the maturity of 600 billion yuan of reverse repos in January, coupled with tax payments and higher cash demand during the Spring Festival, will put strains on liquidity.

Wen expected the reduction to lead to lower pricing of the new loan prime rate (LPR) to be announced later this month, with the one-year LPR at 4.1 percent and the above-five-year LPR at 4.75 percent.

Noting the move will shore up market confidence, Wen said there is still room for further RRR cuts.

China's economy expanded 6.2 percent in the first three quarters of 2019, and annual growth is set to meet the government's target of 6 to 6.5 percent. *The GDP data for 2019 is due to be released on Jan. 17.*


----------



## JSCh

*China's assets of public offering of funds set new record in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-12 21:47:38|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Jan. 12 (Xinhua) -- Assets under management of public offering of funds reached a new record in 2019, said the Asset Management Association of China (AMAC).

The figure was 14.8 trillion yuan (about 2.13 trillion U.S. dollars) by the end of 2019, up 1.7 trillion yuan from last year, according to the AMAC, an industry body supervised by China's securities regulator.

Of the total, the asset value of closed-end funds increased by 703.9 billion yuan year on year while the money market funds of the open-end funds decreased by 500.8 billion yuan year on year.

The public offering of funds is a type of investment vehicle that collects funds from investors through public offerings and takes securities as its main investment target. It has to follow strict requirements for information disclosure and profit distribution.


----------



## JSCh

*China's GDP grows 6.1% in 2019: NBS*
By Zhou Lanxu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-01-17 10:00



Ning Jizhe, head of the National Bureau of Statistics, answers questions at a news conference in Beijing on Jan 17, 2020. [Photo by Zhou Lanxu/chinadaily.com.cn]

China's year-on-year GDP growth reached 6.1 percent in 2019, compared with 6.6 percent in 2018, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Friday.

Growth in the fourth quarter was 6.0 percent, the same as the third quarter.

The country achieved its economic growth target of 6 to 6.5 percent set for the whole year of 2019, and registered an annual GDP of 99.0865 trillion yuan ($14.4 trillion).

China's per capita GDP reached $10,276 in 2019, Ning Jizhe, head of the NBS said at the news conference on national economic performance.

Despite the easing, the national economy was generally stable in 2019 with main projected targets for development achieved, laying a solid foundation for completing the building of a moderately prosperous society in all aspects, said the NBS in a statement.

The country registered a 5.7 percent industrial output growth last year, compared with 6.2 percent in 2018.

Fixed-asset investments expanded by 5.4 percent year-on-year in 2019, versus 5.9 percent growth for the previous year.

Retail sales increased in 2019 by 8.0 percent year-on-year, down from 9.0 percent in 2018, the NBS said.

China's surveyed urban unemployment rate nationwide was 5.2 percent in December and was kept between 5.0 percent and 5.3 percent for the year, the bureau said.

The NBS also said that the economy faces mounting downward pressure, and the country will take coordinated steps to ensure steady economic growth, the bureau said in a statement.


----------



## JSCh

*China's tertiary industry accounts for 53.9% of the total GDP*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-01-17 16:37



Tourists visit a lantern fair marking the Year of the Rat at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai on Jan 13, 2020. [Photo by Wang Gang/For China Daily]

BEIJING -- The added value of China's tertiary industry accounted for 53.9 percent of the country's GDP, up 0.6 percentage points year on year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Friday.

The service industry contributed 59.4 percent to national economic growth, NBS data showed.

Consumption's underpinning role in boosting economic growth was further reinforced, as the consumer spending contributed 57.8 percent of GDP growth in 2019.

The service consumption kept booming, as the proportion of service consumption reached 45.9 percent of the final consumption expenditure of residents, up 1.7 percentage points over last year, NBS's data showed.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-...er-inflation-nine-year-high-ppi-stays-subdued

*China’s consumer inflation at eight-year high, but factory gate prices stay subdued*

The consumer price index (CPI) rose by 5.4 per cent in January from a year earlier, up from a 4.5 per cent gain in December

China’s producer price index, a measure of the prices manufacturers charge at the factory gate, rose marginally by 0.1 per cent

China’s consumer inflation expanded at its fastest pace in more than eight years in January, as pork prices soared due to the coronavirus epidemic and stronger demand over the Lunar New Year period, official data released on Monday showed.

The consumer price index (CPI) rose 5.4 per cent from a year earlier, up from a 4.5 per cent gain in December, and at its highest point since October 2011, data from the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) showed.

The result was above an analyst poll by Bloomberg, which forecast 4.9 per cent growth.

Within the CPI, pork prices jumped 116 per cent, as city lockdowns and transport restrictions due to the coronavirus outbreak hurt supply and demand. Overall food prices jumped 4.4 per cent month-on-month, which lifted the gauge by 0.96 percentage points.

The rise of CPI was mainly due to increased demand over the Lunar New Year and the impact of the virus, and also due to a lower base last year as the Chinese holiday was in February 2019, the NBS said in a statement.

“The virus outbreak has rewritten the supply and demand story in China, with supply staying at a relatively low level except for the medical sector and demand also falling,” said Tommy Xie, an economist at Oversea-Chinese Banking Corporation in Singapore.

“Prices will likely continue to rise due to weak supply,” and China is likely to export inflationary pressures globally, as demand will fall faster than Chinese supply does, he said.

The world’s second largest economy faces mounting pressure due to the novel coronavirus outbreak, as factories stay closed and millions of consumers remain holed up at home.

*The virus outbreak has rewritten the supply and demand story in China, with supply staying at a relatively low level except for the medical sector and demand also falling.*

As the virus has spread from central Chinese city of Wuhan, authorities have taken unprecedented steps to control the outbreak, locking down more than a dozen cities in Hubei province home to tens of millions of people, curbing transport and reducing shop hours.

Consumer inflation in Hubei grew 1.5 per cent from December and 5.5 per cent from a year earlier. The NBS said the data was “positive” as the increase was roughly in line with the national figure.

The producer price index (PPI), reflecting the prices that factories charge wholesalers for their products, rose 0.1 per cent year-on-year in January, an improvement on the 0.5 per cent contraction in December, and slightly better than analysts’ predictions.

Julian Evans-Pritchard, senior China economist at Capital Economics, said the virus appeared to have had little effect on the PPI last month.

“But it may simply be too soon to see the impact of the hit to demand on prices as factories were closed during the last week of the month due to the Chinese New Year holiday,” he said.

“Recent moves in commodity prices suggest that we will see more of a drag on factory-gate prices this month.”
Further pressure on consumer prices this year from the coronavirus outbreak would depend on how quickly production and transport could be resumed, said Ding Shuang, chief Greater China economist of Standard Chartered Bank.

“If the number of confirmed cases peaks this month and the epidemic can be contained in March, its impact on 2020 consumer prices will not be significant.”

Of greater concern, however, will be the impact on overall economic growth, which the bank estimated to slow to 4.5 per cent in the first quarter from 6.0 per cent in the previous one.


----------



## polanski

US blocks deliveries of engines and flight control systems of Comac C919 to China: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...light-control-systems-of-comac-c919-to-china/


----------



## JSCh

*Overseas investors continue to increase holdings of Chinese bonds*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-19 15:45:31|Editor: huaxia



File photo shows 100-yuan bank notes, the largest denomination of the Chinese currency. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

*The increasing holdings came despite short-term impacts brought by the novel coronavirus outbreak, which disrupted economic activities and threatened to drag down first-quarter growth.*

BEIJING, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Overseas institutions continued to increase holdings of Chinese bonds, demonstrating confidence in the market despite short-term uncertainties, market data showed.

Overseas institutional investors saw the net purchase of Chinese bonds worth 43 billion yuan (about 6.1 billion U.S. dollars) after the Spring Festival, according to the China Foreign Exchange Trade System.

As China opens its financial sector, its bond market has become an important part of global asset allocation.

The China Foreign Exchange Trade System said it will continue to improve overseas services and enhance financial infrastructure to facilitate bond trade.

The increasing holdings came despite short-term impacts brought by the novel coronavirus outbreak, which disrupted economic activities and threatened to drag down first-quarter growth.

As China goes all-out to curb the spread of the epidemic and gradually resumes work, analysts largely expect growth to rebound after the containment on pent-up demand and production. 

*China Trimmed US Debt Holdings for Sixth Straight Month in December*
XU WEI
DATE : FEB 19 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





China Trimmed US Debt Holdings for Sixth Straight Month in December​
(Yicai Global) Feb. 19 -- China reduced its holdings of US Treasury securities by USD19.3 billion in December last year, marking six straight months it has opted to trim its holdings.

China's total holdings fell to USD1.07 trillion by the end of the year, according to data published by the US Treasury Department yesterday. It remained the States' second-largest creditor behind Japan, which also sold USD5.9 billion to cut its holdings to USD1.15 trillion and has been its biggest creditor for seven months on the trot.

China has now reduced its US Treasury holdings by more than USD10 billion for two consecutive months.

The United Kingdom was the third-largest holder of US Treasuries with USD332.6 billion in December. Brazil ranked fourth at USD281.9 billion after selling USD11.5 billion, as foreign holders cut their combined US Treasuries by USD44 billion.


----------



## Indos

*PGN joins with Chinese company to develop LNG business in China*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, February 19, 2020 / 01:21 pm 





An engineer with state gas distributor PT PGN checks on the gas network at one of the company's mobile refueling units in Bandung, West Java, on Dec. 5, 2019. (Antara/Raisan Al Farisi) 
Publicly listed gas company PGN will partner with a Chinese company to bolster its liquefied natural gas (LNG) development in China, the firm's executive has said.

PGN strategy and business development director Syahrial Mukthar said the firm had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on Friday last week with engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) and manufacturing company WnD (Liaoning) Heavy Industry Co.

The Chinese company will provide logistical solutions for the plan over the next year.

"This partnership will open opportunities to work together in developing the small-scale LNG industry in China as well as in the region," Syahrial said on Tuesday, as quoted by _kompas.com_.

He added that there was also a possibility for the gas company to cooperate with other companies as China had great potential and various business opportunities.

Read also: PGN mulls global bonds issuance to fund capital expenditure

PNG's recent move is expected to support its vision of becoming a player in the international LNG market, as global demand for LNG has steadily increased thanks to a hike in energy consumption in recent years.

According to PGN’s estimation, China’s potential demand for gas will increase by over 15 percent annually. As such, PGN's expansion into China is the right move to add to the firm's portfolio, Syahrial said.

The state gas company also aims to run six cargos for the global markets, including one or two cargos to Japan this year. The firm saw potential for up to nine cargos to Myanmar by 2021 and 18 cargos for the Philippines by 2023, Syahrial went on to say.

"These programs aim to give benefits [to receiving countries] through our strong capacity for LNG infrastructure," he said. (mai)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...company-to-develop-lng-business-in-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233806515443662848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's major industrial enterprises near full production resumption*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-17 10:57:40|Editor: Lu Hui

BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Over 90 percent of the major industrial enterprises in China's provincial-level regions except for certain areas including Hubei, once the hard-hit province of the novel coronavirus, have resumed work and production thanks to region-specific restoration measures, the top economic planner said Tuesday.

Regions including Zhejiang, Jiangsu, Shanghai, Shandong, Guangxi, and Chongqing almost saw nearly 100 percent of their enterprises back on production, said Meng Wei, a spokeswoman with the National Development and Reform Commission.

Data on electricity use also pointed to highly recovered vitality across sectors. The nonferrous metals industry saw power use back to the normal level of last year, while the pharmaceutical, chemical and electronic industries saw their electricity use back to 90 percent of the normal level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

09:01, 17-Mar-2020
*China launches 'New Infrastructure,' an innovation-driven program*
Updated 10:02, 17-Mar-2020
By Zheng Junfeng

China is launching a "New Infrastructure" campaign to offset the economic impact of the coronavirus pandemic and boost sustainable growth.

The country is often quick to respond with massive investment to shore up growth when facing economic difficulties. But this time, instead of a massive infrastructure overhaul, China is seeking more targeted investments in projects that facilitate innovation and social development.

Those "New Infrastructure" projects are focused in seven areas: 5G networks, industrial internet, inter-city transportation and inner-city rail systems, data centers, artificial intelligence, ultra-high voltage, and new energy vehicle charging stations.

Many of these next-generation areas were mentioned at a meeting of the Communist Party of China Political Bureau Standing Committee on March 4 and earlier policy meetings in February.

"We notice that the new infrastructure campaign is a very hot topic. The new infrastructure is different from the old one. More intelligent, smarter and more digital," said Gu Feng, co-founder & CEO of AIWAYS Automobile, a Chinese EV producer.



China is advancing 5G network construction. /VCG

Local governments have responded quickly. Twenty-five provincial-level regions have put new infrastructure projects in their government work reports, with 21 intending to advance 5G network construction.

Policy incentives have guided market funds into the sectors, but the government is also expected to encourage new infrastructure via special bonds, public-private partnerships, and credit support.

Gu said his company will install over 1,000 public charging stations across the country. He also called for more policy upgrades for building EV charging stations.

"The coronavirus has impacted the Chinese economy significantly. In terms of EV charging poles construction, this situation must be delayed to some point. But it shouldn't be the stumbling block for the move, as the installation of the charging poles has been a long-term plan," he told CGTN.

According to Gu, "The relatively-significant delay might be because of regional supporting policies, such as how to get the approval to build charging poles in residential communities, the power expansion, the unified management of public parking lots, which urges for more specific policies to be carried out.”

China's leading broker Guotai Junan Securities estimates that "New Infrastructure" investment will be about 100 billion yuan (about 14.2 billion U.S. dollars) of the country's massive 17-trillion-yuan (around 2.4 trillion U.S. dollars) Public-Private Partnership projects.

For now, the economical boost is limited, but innovation and digitalization are irreversible trends. And its future growth potential and positive effect on other sectors could be enormous.

Although the investment scale of China's "New Infrastructure" is a relatively small part of the country's overall infrastructure investment, it represents the future. And investment in the future is never too early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

* China Nightlife During Pandemic may 8th*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

xuxu1457 said:


> * China Nightlife During Pandemic may 8th*


The activity in Shanghai is even crazier. I just had bbq last night, the place was ham packed. Pent up consumption


----------



## Indos

More Chinese products to enter Indonesian heavy equipment market


Indonesia's heavy equipment association reported recently that the industry, which last year operated at only 60 percent of capacity, would end up this year with an average of just 30 percent of capacity.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

